# The Running Thread - 2018



## LSUlakes

Welcome to the 2018 edition of the running thread! Going strong in it's 3rd year!

"Seriously, nobody here cares how fast or far you run. We all just love running and, of course, Disney" @ZellyB

The idea behind this thread is to discuss anything related to running. I welcome all levels of runners to participate, from someone who is just looking into getting into running/walking, to elite runners. All distances are also open to discussion. I believe we all have a lot to learn from one another as well as motivate each other along the way. Each day I will post a Question Of The Day (QOTD) to help keep the conversation going. I also support those who would like to post what there workout is each day, or weekly. It can be running, swimming, bike, weights, or whatever it is you do to exercise.

In the OP I will keep a list, which you are not obligated to partake in, of races fellow posters are running in the coming weeks, months, years... If you would like to be included on the list please provide the following information: Name of race and distance, date, goal time, actual finish time. I will keep the list updated as the information becomes available in this post. Races will be listed by date and both Disney and non Disney races are welcomed to the list.

This list is best viewed on a desktop.

Date - Poster - Race & Distance (Goal / Result)


*January 2018*
01 - dmross - Ring in 8k (NG / N/A)
01 - JulieODC - Eagle Brook Saloon 5k (NG / 29:47)!
01 - JClimacus - NYD 4 Miler (NG / N/A)
04 - Disney at Heart - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - jmasgat - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - FFigawi - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - gjramsey - WDW 5k (NG / 26:33)! Dopey
04 - michigandergirl - WDW 5k (NG / 52:46)! Dopey
04 - camaker - WDW 5k (NG / 31:43)! Dopey
04 - rteetz - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - baxter24 - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - MissLiss279 - WDW 5k (NG / 27:46)PR!! Dopey
04 - DopeyBadger - WDW 5k (19:05/ 20:06)PR!! Dopey
04 - whaler8 - WDW 5k (NG/ N/A) Dopey
04 - Dis5150 - WDW 5k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
04 - IamTrike - WDW 5k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
04 - BikeFan - WDW 5k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
04 - barca33runner - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - kski907 - WDW 5K (NG / NA)
04 - bananabean - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - kywyldcat03 - WDW 5k (NG / 30:50)! Dopey
04 - Anisum - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - Nole95 - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - PrincessMickey - WDW 5k (NG / 51:05)! 
04 - CherieFran - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - Baloo in MI - WDW 5K (NG / 34:29)! Dopey
04 - StarGirl11 - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - ZellyB - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - Chris-Mo - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - SunDial - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - Sailormoon2 - WDW 5K (NG / 28:14)! Dopey
04 - Mickey Momma - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - Dopeyintraining - WDW 5K (NG / 48:30)! Dopey
05 - Dopeyintraining - WDW 10K (NG / 1:31:56)! Dopey
05 - Mickey Momma - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - Sailormoon2 - WDW 10K (NG / 1:01:xx)! Dopey
05 - SunDial - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - Chris-Mo - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - ZellyB - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - StarGirl11 - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - Baloo in MI - WDW 10K (49:59 / 51:01)! Dopey
05 - CherieFran - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - PrincessMickey - WDW 10k (NG / 1:47:37)!
05 - Nole95 - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - Disney at Heart - WDW 10k (Finish / N/A) Dopey
05 - Anisum - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - kywyldcat03 - WDW 10k (NG / 1:05:19)! Dopey
05 - bananabean - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - kski907 - WDW 10K (1:10.00 / N/A)
05 - barca33runner - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - BikeFan - WDW 10k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
05 - IamTrike - WDW 10k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
05 - Dis5150 - WDW 10k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
05 - whaler8 - WDW 10k (NG/ N/A) Dopey
05 - DopeyBadger - WDW 10k (39:45/ 39:54)PR!! Dopey
05 - MissLiss279 - WDW 10k (NG / 57:29)PR!! Dopey
05 - baxter24 - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - Disney at Heart - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - jmasgat - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - FFigawi - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - gjramsey - WDW 10k (NG / 50:57)! Dopey
05 - PCFriar80 - WDW 10k (NG / N/A)
05 - DCVFan1994 - WDW 10k (NG / 1:07:15)!
05 - sourire - WDW 10k (Pics / 1:25:37)!!
05 - garneska - WDW 10k (NG / N/A)
05 - michigandergirl - WDW 10k (NG / 1:28:12)! Dopey
05 - camaker - WDW 10k (NG / 1:05:45)! Dopey
05 - rteetz - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - Disney at Heart - Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - jmasgat - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - FFigawi - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - gjramsey - WDW Half Marathon (NG / 1:58:07)! Dopey
06 - PCFriar80 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
06 - AbbyJaws2003 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
06 - BuckeyeBama - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
06 - *DisneyDreamer - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
06 - michigandergirl - WDW  Half Marathon(NG / 2:53:16)! Dopey
06 - camaker - WDW Half Marathon (NG / 3:06:59)! Dopey
06 - rteetz - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Goofy
06 - baxter24 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - MissLiss279 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / 2:08:13)PR!! Dopey
06 - DopeyBadger - WDW Half Marathon (1:27:31/ 1:30:35)PR!! Dopey
06 - whaler8 - WDW Half Marathon (NG/ N/A) Dopey
06 - Dis5150 - WDW Half Marathon (N/G / N/A) Dopey
06 - IamTrike - WDW Half Marathon (N/G / N/A) Dopey
06 - BikeFan - WDW Half Marathon (N/G / N/A) Dopey
06 - barca33runner - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - kski907 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA)
06 - bananabean - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
06 - kywyldcat03 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / 2:27:11)! Dopey
06 - Anisum - WDW Half Marathon (3:00:00 / N/A) Dopey
06 - Disney at Heart - WDW Half Marathon (Finish comfortably / NA) Dopey
06 - Nole95 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
06 - PrincessMickey - WDW Half Marathon (NG / 3:28:33)!
06 - CherieFran - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
06 - Baloo in MI - WDW Half Marathon (1:59:00 / 1:57:23)!! Dopey
06 - StarGirl11 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - ZellyB - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - Chris-Mo - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - JClimacus - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Goofy
06 - SunDial - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - Sailormoon2 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / 2:46:xx)! Dopey
06 - rootbeerkid - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
06 - Mickey Momma - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - Dopeyintraining - WDW Half Marathon (NG / 3:10:14)! Dopey
07 - Dopeyintraining - WDW Marathon (Finish / 6:25:32)!! Dopey
07 - Mickey Momma - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - Sailormoon2 - WDW Marathon (NG / 5:18:xx)! Dopey
07 - Chaitali - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - SunDial - WDW Marathon (5:30:00 / N/A) Dopey
07 - JClimacus - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Goofy
07 - Chris-Mo - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - ZellyB - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - StarGirl11 - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - Baloo in MI - WDW Marathon (3:59:59 / 4:21:03)! Dopey
07 - CherieFran - WDW Marathonk (NG / NA) Dopey
07 - Nole95 - WDW Marathonk (NG / NA) Dopey
07 - Disney at Heart - WDW Marathon (5:30:00 / NA) Dopey
07 - Anisum - WDW Marathon (Finish In the Upright Position/ N/A) Dopey
07 - kywyldcat03 - WDW Marathon (5:00:00 / 5:02:33)PR!! Dopey
07 - bananabean - WDW Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
07 - kski907 - WDW Marathon (6:11:13 / NA)
07 - Waiting2goback - WDW Marathon (Finish / N/A)
07 - barca33runner - WDW Marathon (Finish Standing Up/ N/A) Dopey
07 - BikeFan - WDW M (N/G / N/A) Dopey
07 - IamTrike - WDW Marathon (NG/ N/A) Dopey
07 - Dis5150 - WDW Marathon (5:59:59/ N/A) Dopey
07 - whaler8 - WDW Marathon (NG/ N/A) Dopey
07 - DopeyBadger - WDW Marathon (3:14:04/ 3:15:59)! Dopey
07 - MissLiss279 - WDW Marathon (NG / 4:44:37)PR!! Dopey
07 - baxter24 - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Goofy
07 - Disney at Heart - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - jmasgat - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - FFigawi - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - gjramsey - WDW Marathon (NG / 4:22:46)! Dopey
07 - DVCFan1994 - WDW Marathon (Finish / 6:21:59)!!!
07 - disneydaydreamer33 - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - cburnett11 - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - BuckeyeBama - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - Ksellers88 - WDW Marathon (4:30:00 / 4:37:12)!
07 - SheHulk - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - sourire - WDW Marathon (Finish / 5:24:26)PR!!!
07 - garneska - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - michigandergirl - WDW Marathon (NG / 5:42:24)! Dopey
07 - camaker - WDW Marathon (NG / 5:33:33)! Dopey
07 - rteetz - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
13 - Ksellers88 - MLK 5k (NG / N/A)
13 - roxymama - The Frosty 5k (NG / 28:07)!
13 - apdebord - Charleston Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
13 - jennamfeo - RNR Arizona 5k (35:51 / 34:32)!!
14 - jennamfeo - RNR Arizona Half Marathon (2:26:31 / 2:22:22)PR!!!
14 - LSUlakes - Louisiana Half Marathon (2:40:00 / 2:41:01)!
20 - jennamfoe - Run with the Balloons 5k (NG / 30:32)!
21 - SarahDisney - NYRR Fred Lebow Manhattan Half Marathon (2:37:12 / 2:36:51)!!
27 - Ksellers88 - Callaway Gardens Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
27 - Sanchez - Charlie Post Classic 5k (20:59 / 20:40)!!
28 - gjramsey - Hot Chocolate Houston 15k (NG / 1:10:28)!
28 - txdisneygrl - Hot Chocolate Houston 15k (NG / Finished)!

*February*
03 - michigandergirl - Groundhog Half Marathon (NG / 2:20:45)!
03 - Ksellers88 - Super Bowl 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - Sanchez - Save the Light Half Marathon (1:38:00 / 1:39:20)!
03 - gjramsey - Katy Half Marathon (NG / 1:42:39)!
03 - baxter24 - Krispy Kreme Challenge (NG / N/A)
03 - PrincessMickey - Back the Blue 5k (35:00 / 38:38)PR!!
04 - JulieODC - Super Sunday 5 Miler (NG / 46:01)PR!!
04 - kathymford - Redondo Beach Super Bowl Sunday 5k (NG / 44:33)!
10 - kleph - Dash for the Beads 10k (NG / 57:02)!
10 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Brevard Zoo Bat Boogie 3K (NG / 33:10)PR!!
10 - PaDisneyCouple (MR) - Springettsbury 1 Miler (NG / 10:12)!
10 - PaDisneyCouple (MR) - Springettsbury 10k (NG / 1:00:38)!
17 - McNs - Coastal Challenge (NG / 4:40:xx)!
17 - kywyldcat03 – Nashville Hot Chocolate 15K (NG / N/A)
17 - Disney at Heart - Thrill in the Hills 21k Trail Race (NG / N/A)
18 - JulieODC - Old Fashioned 10 Miler (1:40:00 / 1:36:36)!!
18 - GollyGadget - Chili Chase 4 Miler (30:29 / N/A)
18 - huggybuff - Davis Stampede 5k (NG / 51:54)!
18 - flav - Ottawa Winterman 10k (NG / 54:51)!
23 - Bree - Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
24 - StarGirl - Orange Curtain 50k (NG / N/A)
24 - jennamfeo - Red Rock Canyon Half Marathon (2:11:12 / 2:25:53)!
24 - The Expert - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A)
24 - Dis_Yoda - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A)
24 - DIS-OH - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A) GSC
24 - Bree - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A)
24 - Ksellers88 - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A)
24 - derekleigh - Enchanted 10k (47:50 / N/A)
24 - txdisneygrl - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A)
24 - Gemini1131 - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A) GSC
24 - theHamm - Enchanted 10k (NG / 1:37:xx)!
25 - Gemini1131 - Princess Half Marathon (Finish / N/A) GSC
25 - txdisneygrl - Princess Half Marathon (3:00:00 / N/A)
25 - derekleigh - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
25 - Bree - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
25 - Ksellers88 - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
25 - DIS-OH - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
25 - apdebord - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
25 - xjillianpaige - Princess Half Marathon (NG / 3:05:34)!
25 - kleph - The Cowtown Half Marathon (NG / 2:03:37)!

*March*
03 - beatlecat42 - RNR NOLA 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - kywyldcat03 – Nashville Tom King Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
03 - baxter24 - Myrtle Beach Half Marathon (2:09:57 / 2:14:xx)!
03 - Wendy98 - Bockfest 5k (NG / 19:53)!
04 - beatlecat42 - RNR NOLA 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - apdebord - Newport News One City Maritime 8k (NG / N/A)
04 - Chaitali - Pacer's St. Pat's 5k/10k (NG / N/A)
04 - JClimacus - Hampton Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - Dis5150 - Little Rock Marathon (NG / 5:55:44)PR!!
10 - Bree - HOPE's Sham Rock N Run 5k (34:59 / 28:58)PR!!!
10 - avondale - RNR Washington DC Half Marathon (2:07:00 / N/A)
10 - beatlecat42 - RNR Washington DC 5k (NG / N/A)
10 - BikeFan - RNR Washington DC Marathon (NG / 3:40:19)!
10 - KingLlama - Lucky Leprechaun 10 Miler (NG / Finished)PR!
10 - Miranda - Run Before You Crawl 5K (NG / N/A)
10 - cburnett11 - Anthem 5k Fitness Classic (22:xx / 22:37)PR!!!
10 - JulieODC - Mick morgans 5k (29:30 / 28:00)PR!!!
11 - LSUlakes - Amazing Half Marathon (2:30:00 / DNS)
11 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Gateway to Space 10k (1:45:00 / 1:46:01)PR!!
17 - BoilerGirl91 - Leprechaun Chase 5k (NG / N/A)
17 - apdebord - Wrightsville Beach Half Marathon (NG / Finish)!
17 - GollyGadget - St. Patrick's Day 5k (22:39 / N/A)
17 - Zellyb - Shamrox 15K (1:30:xx / 1:34:34)!
17 - Chris-Mo - Shamrox 15k (1:30:xx / N/A)
17 - michigandergirl - The Irish Jig 5K (NG / 32:48)!
17 - CDKG - St. Paddy's Day 10k (1:05:51 / 1:03:42)PR!!!
18 - SarahDisney - United Airlines NYC Half Marathon (2:26:17 / 2:27:50)PR!!
18 - Ksellers88 - Publix Georgia Half Marathon (NG / 1:59:41)!
18 - Wendy98 - Heart Mini Marathon 15K (NG / 1:02:26)!
24 - MissLiss279 - Go Girl Run OKC Half Marathon (2:05:00 / 2:02:15)PR!!!
24 - tidefan - Tuscaloosa Half Marathon (2:30:00 / 2:28:02)!!
24 - jennamfeo - Carlsbad All Day 20k (NG / 27:15)PR!!
24 - cburnett11 - Rodes City Run 10k (48:xx / 47:45)PR!!!
24 - Smilelea - 10th Annual Rumpshaker 5K (NG / 35:23)!
25 - roxymama - Shamrock Shuffle 8k (59:00 / 57:50)!!
25 - kleph - Dallas Rock n' Roll Half Marathon (2:00:00 / 2:04:10)!
25 - FlashAM7 - Winter Park 10k (53:59 / 51:54)PR!!!
25 - MickeyMomma - Covenant Health Knoxville Half Marathon (2:45:00 / 2:44:21)PR!!!
31 - run.minnie.miles - The Early Bird 10 Miler (TBD / 1:57:02)!
31 - rootbeerkid - Run the Bluegrass Half Marathon (1:59:59 / 2:06:07)PR!!
31 - jennamfeo - Diamondbacks Race Against Cancer 5k (NG / N/A)
31 - AZMermaid – Diamondbacks Race Against Cancer 5k (33:52 / 32:30)PR!!!
*
April*
07 - sourire - Hot Chocolate 15k Philadelphia (1:41:00 / 1:42:08)PR!!
07 - cburnett11 - Papa John's 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
07 - jennamfeo - Impact 5k (NG / N/A)
07 - AZMermaid - Run the Runway 10k (1:09:59 / 1:11:13)!
07 - Sanchez - Cooper River Bridge Run 10k (NG / 44:33)!
08 - gjramsey - Vintage Park Half Marathon (NG / 1:40:45)!
08 - JClimacus - Fool's Dual Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - baxter24 - RNR Raleigh Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - theHamm - Trail to the Victors 5k (33:00 / 36:34)!
08 - BikeFan - B&A Trail Half Marathon (1:29:XX/ 1:32:33)!
08 - huggybuff - Credit Union SACTOWN Run 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
14 - apdebord - Dismal Swap Stomp Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
14 - beatlecat42 - Garden Spot Village Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
14 - kywyldcat03 – Nashville Moosic City Dairy Dash 15K (NG / N/A)
14 - Zellyb - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10:00 / 2:12:34)!
14 - Chris-Mo - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10:00 / NA)
15 - Dopeyintraining - Reolution Run 15k (PR / N/A)
15 - chuckille - Silicon Valley Half Marathon (1:45:00 / 1:45:59)!
15 - Sailormoon2 - Spring Flyer 10k (59:59 / N/A)
16 - Wendy98 - Boston Marathon (TBD / 3:18:27)!
16 - BikeFan - Boston Marathon (NG / 3:58:xx)!
18 - PointerPower - Towpath Half Marathon (1:59:59 / 1:56:xx)!!
20 - TinkerBellLiz - Star Wars Dark Side 5K (NG / N/A)
20 - The Expert - Star Wars Dark Side 5K (NG / N/A)
20 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
20 - Sleepless Knight - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
20 - MissLiss279 - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
21 - MissLiss279 - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
21 - Sleepless Knight - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG / 1:42:xx)!
21 - TinkerBellLiz - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG / N/A) Challenge
21 - The Expert - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG / N/A) Challenge
21 - Dis_Yoda - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
21 - Bree - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
21 - PaDisneyCouple (MR) - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (1:00:00 / 1:06:07)!
21 - JClimacus - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
21 - Smilelea - Steeple to Steeple 10K (1:12:00 / 1:10:42)!!
21 - BikeFan - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / 1:06:xx)
22 - BikeFan - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / 2:15:xx)
22 - JClimacus - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - PaDisneyCouple (MR) - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (2:10:00 / 2:15:15)!
22 - PaDisneyCouple (Mrs) - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (Finish / 3:28:09)PR!!!
22 - TinkerBellLiz - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Challenge
22 - The Expert - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Challenge
22 - Bree - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / 2:13:38)PR!!
22 - Sleepless Knight - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / 3:36:xx)!
22 - LingLlama - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - MissLiss279 - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - JM735 - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / NA)
22 - roxymama - Naperville Women's Half Marathon (2:15:00 / 2:25:38)PR!!
22 - michigandergirl - Gazelle Girls Half Marathon (2:05:00 / 2:05:17)!
22 - SarahDisney - Run as One (4M) Presented by JPMorgan Chase (45:00 / 40:32)!!
28 - DIS-OH - Cap City Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
28 - Ksellers - RNR Nashville Half Marathon (1:50:00 / 1:48:37)PR!!!
28 - derekleigh - Race the Runways 10k (48:00 / N/A)
28 - Boilergirl91 - Cleveland 10 Miler (1:50:00 / N/A)
28 - GollyGadget - Kentucky Derby miniMarathon (1:44:57 / N/A)
28 - flav - Mont-St-Gregoire Maple Run 5k (35:00 / 28:27)!!
28 - cburnett11 - Kentucky Derby Festival Half Marathon (1:45:xx / 1:46:47)PR!!
28 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - Tear Drop Half Marathon (1:51:59 / 1:51:33)PR!!!
28 - camaker - Owl’s Roost Rumble Trail Half Marathon (No Goal / 2:31:44)!
29 - Chaitali - National Women's Half Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
29 - beatlecat42 - National Women's 8k (NG / N/A)
29 - evre13 - Pike's Peak 10k (1:10:00 / N/A)
29 - CheapRunnerMike - Forest City Road Race Half Marathon (1:21:xx / N/A)
29 - lhermiston - Run CRANDIC, 26.2 (4:00:00 / N/A)
29 - FredtheDuck - Pike's Peek 10k (1:13:13 / 1:11:49)!!
29 - Slogger - Runway 10k (55:00 / N/A)
29 - Huskies90 - Cheshire Half Marathon (1:47:00 / 1:49:21)!

*May*
05 - Disney at Heart - Lake Hartwell Dam Run 10k (NG / 1:02:48)!
05 - McNs - Waiheke Island Half Marathon (1:40:00 / 1:37:59)!!
05 - PaDisneyCouple Mr York Country Day School Greyhound 5k (26:00/ N/A)
05 - PaDisneyCouple Mrs York Country Day School Greyhound 5k (Finish/ Finished)!
05 - Jmasgat - Wixom Derby Day 5k (25:00 / 24:37)!!
05 - TheHamm - Burns Park 5k (NG / 38:21)!
06 - Novatrix - Broad Street 10 Miler (NG / 1:20:38)!
06 - JulieODC - Providence Half Marathon (2:10:00 / 2:05:30)PR!!!
06 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - USA Beach Running Championship 10k (PR / 2:00:05)!
06 - Dis5150 - Silo District Marathon (5:54:59 / 5:58:49)!
06 - Wendy98 - Flying Pig Marathon (TBD / 3:05:53)!
06 - jennamfeo - Spring Recycled 10k (59:59 / 1:01:51)PR!!
06 - Kerry1957 - Great Western Half Marathon (2:35:00 / 2:39:10)!
06 - avondale - Frederick Running Festival Half Marathon (2:07:00 / 2:12:52)!
06 - ZellyB - Independence Half Marathon (2:11:59/ N/A)
06 - Chris-Mo - Independence Half Marathon (2:11:59/ N/A)
10 - Slogger - Greenbrier Half Marathon (2:00:00 / 2:10:56)!
12 - michigandergirl - Fifth Third River Bank Run 25k (NG / 2:34:36)PR!!
12 - JohnFilipoff - Carolina Brewfest Half Marathon (1:42:00 / 1:42:50)PR!!
12 - Ksellers88 - Finish on the 50 Half (NG / 2:01:53)!
13 - SarahDisney - Japan Run 4 Miler (39:59 / 39:35)PR!!!
13 - Sanchez - Mom's Run 5k (NG / 20:43)!
19 - disneydaydreamer33 - Ogden Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
19 - Boilergirl91 - Cleveland Marathon 5k (NG / N/A)
19 - MissLiss279 - Fargo Marathon (4:25:00 / 4:11:48)PR!!!
19 - xjillianpaige - Martha's Vineyard Half Marathon (2:45:00 / 2:37:45)!!
19 - TCB in FLA - Mountains to Main St Half Marathon (2:19:59 / N/A)
19 - FredtheDuck - St. Michael's Running Festival (TBD / N/A)
19 - sylkai - Bay to Breakers 15k (NG / 1:36:35)!
20 - TheHamm - Ann Arbor Marathon 10K (1:20:00 / 1:17:19)!!
20 - PrincessMickey - Colfax 10 Miler (2:07:00 / 2:00:59)!!
20 - Boilergirl91 - Cleveland Marathon 10k (NG / N/A)
20 - apdebord - Marine Corps Historic Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
20 - Miranda - Wallis Sands Half Marathon (2:52:00 / 2:59:41)!
20 - BikeFan - Marine Corps Semper Five Miler (NG / N/A)
20 - BikeFan - Marine Corps Historic Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
20 - cavepig - N/A Half Marathon (NG / 1:47:02)PR!!
26 - rootbeerkid - Medina Half Marathon (1:55:00 / N/A)
26 - KSellers88 - Run Across Georgia (NG / NA)
26 - flav - Ottawa 5k (24:50 / 24:53)PR!!
26 - flav - Ottawa 10k (54:50 / 56:59)!
26 - PaDisneyCouple (Mr) - Wineglass Glassfest 8k (45:00 / 45:58)!
27 - flav - Ottawa Half Marathon (2:25:00 / 2:15:20)PR!!!
27 - BikeFan - Alexandria Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
27 - SarahDisney - L'Chaim 5k (NG / 42:11)!
28 - Disney at Heart - Georgia Peach Jam Half Marathon (NG / 2:29:10)!
28 - PrincessMickey - Bolder Boulder 10k (NG / N/A)
*
June*
01 - Slogger - Run and Ride 5k (NG / N/A)
02 - camaker - Ironman 70.3 Raleigh Relay Running Leg (NG / 2:23:31)!
02 - beatlecat42 - Baltimore 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
02 - evre13 - Baltimore 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
02 - Miranda - Bow Lake Dam 15K (NG / 2:14:50)!
02 - BikeFan - Ran It with Janet 50K (NG/ N/A)
03 - Kerry1957 - North Shore Half Marathon (2:37:12 / 2:36:37)PR!!!
03 - LdyStormy76 - Pure Pikermi Half Marathon (2:55:00 / 3:02:27)!
03 - SarahDisney - Italy Run by Ferrero (5M) (TBA / 1:01:47)!
03 - TheHamm - DX*A2 10k (1:20:00 / 1:14:21)!!
03 - Philo2020 - San Diego RNR Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
03 - KevM - Philly Run Fest Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
03 - Huskies90 - Iron Horse 10K (48:00 / 47:37)!!
06 - MissLiss279 - The Big Run 5k (NG / 33:55)!
09 - michigandergirl - Brian Diemer 5K (NG / 28:38)!
09 - Apdebord - Dash for the Donuts Five-O 5k (NG / N/A)
09 - PaDisneycouple - Run Like an Animal 2.5Mi (NG / 23:10)!
10 - Ksellers88 - HOTlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - Nole95 - HOTlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - Tigger536 - HOTlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - Disney at Heart - Remarkable River 10k (NG / N/A)
10 - huggybuff - Gold Country Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - Disney at Heart - Remarkable River Series 10k (1:05:00 / 1:08:34)!
10 - Sailormoon2 - Diva's Half Marathon (2:15:00 / 2:15:57)!
10 - PointerPower - Run and Ride Cedar Point Half Marathon (1:59:59 / 1:51:xx)!!
16 - DopeyBadger - Hot2Trot HM (1:29:59 / 1:41:21)!
23 - michigandergirl - Reeds Lake Run 10k (NG / 1:00:16)!
24 - beatlecat42 - Women's Classic 5k (NG / N/A)
30 - Wendy98 - Hyde Park Blast 4 Miler (NG / 25:59)!
*
July*
04 - Disney at Heart - Peachtree Road Race 10k (NG / 1:08:44)!
04 - apdebord - Peachtree Road Race 10K (NG / N/A)
04 - The Expert - Peachtree Road Race 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - Peachtree Road Race 10k (49:59 / 55:03)!
04 - TheHamm - Firecracker 5K (34:00 / 36:51)!
04 - TCB in FLA - Firecracker 5k (NG / N/A)
04 - MissLiss279 - Firecracker 5000 10k (NG / 59:05)!
04 - JeffW - Breckenridge Independence Day 10k Trail Race (NG / N/A)
04 - kleph - Liberty by the Lake 10k (NG / 53:21)!
04 - PaDisneyCouple Mr. - Shoe House 5 Miler (NG / 47:42)!
04 - LdyStormy76 - Elmhurst 4 got the 4th (NG / 55:54)!
07 - Ksellers88 - Burn Your Half Off (NG / N/A)
12 - KevM - Midsummer Night 5k (NG / N/A)
14 - KevM - Blobfest 5k (NG / N/A)
14 - disneydaydreamer33 - American Fork Steel Days 10k (NG / N/A)
21 - rootbeerkid - Halfway to Christmas Half Marathon (1:50:00 / N/A)
21 - PaDisneyCouple (MR.) - EBACC 5k (27:00 / N/A)
24 - tidefan - Castaway Cay 5k (NG / N/A)
24 - Capang Castaway Cay 5k (NG / N/A)
26 - SarahDisney - NYRR R-U-N 5k (42:00 / 37:35)!!
26 - tidefan - Castaway Cay 5k (30:00 / N/A)
28 - Sundial - DTR 10 Miler Full Moon Trail Run (NG / N/A)
28 - TCB in FLA - Highland Brewery Night Flight (NG / 46:36)!
29 - TheHamm - Electric Bolt 8K (59:59 / DNS)
*
August*
04 - Miranda - Beach to Beacon 10k (NG / 1:28:xx)!
04 - Sylkia - Summer Breeze Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
05 - SarahDisney - NYRR Manhattan 7 Mile (1:31:00 / 1:29:36)!!
12 - flav - Waikiki Boca Hawaii Tamanaha 15k (NG / 1:27:22)PR!!
12 - michigandergirl - Go Rogue Run 3.5 mi/Kayak 3.5 mi (NG / N/A)
12 - derekleigh - City on the Lakes Triathlon Sprint (NG / 1:49:30)PR!!
12 - Kerry1957 - BIG10K (NG / N/A)
12 - Wendy98 - Little Miami Half Marathon (1:30:00 / 1:29:21)!!
18 - Ksellers88 - Area 13.1 Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
18 - DopeyBadger - Madison Mini HM (1:29:59 / 1:37:35)!
18 - Slogger - Area 13.1 Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
18 - Baxter24 - Derek Davis 5k (NG/ N/A)
19 - Slogger - August Madness Half Marathon (2:05:00 / N/A)
24 - Disney at Heart - Midnight Flight 10k (NG / 1:04:25)!
25 - jennamfeo - Gaspin in the Aspen 15k (NG / 1:55:30)!
25 - flav - Montreal Color Run 5k (NG / Finished)!
25 - PaDisneyCouple - ARC of York Rail Trail 10 Miler (1:32:00 / N/A)
25 - LSUlakes - Q50 Races Bleau Moon 10 Mi Trail Run (1:35:00 / 1:41:00)!
*
September*
02 - apdebord - RNR Virginia Beach Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - michigandergirl - Holland Haven Half Marathon (NG / 2:19:54)!
08 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Turtle Krawl 5k (0:45:00 / N/A)
09 - Sleepless Knight - San Francisco Giant Race (NG / 3:02:11)PR!!
09 - theHamm - Run Wild for the Detroit Zoo 10K (1:12:00 / 1:11:56)!!
15 - rootbeerkid - USAF Marathon (4:15:00 / 5:43:17)!
15 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - Mill Race 5K (23:59 / 23:06)!!
16 - Cavepig - Omaha Marathon (NG / 4:07:02)!
21 - Dopeyintraining - Disneyland Paris 5k (NG / N/A)
21 - LdyStormy76 - Disneyland Paris 5k (NG / 49:43)!
22 - Dopeyintraining - Disneyland Paris 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - LdyStormy76 - Disneyland Paris 10k (NG / 1:43:20)!
22 - flav - Montreal Rock’n Roll 5k (NG / 27:10)!
22 - BFD - Global Energy Race 10K (1:14:xx / N/A)
22 - mtnmjd - Northwell Great South Bay Run, Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
22 - Kerry1957 - Moraine Hills Run for the Hills HM (2:59:59 / N/A)
22 - Wendy98 - Hudepohl 14k Brewery Run (59:59 / 56:04)!!
23 - Kbenson13 - Run Houston! U of H 10k (50:00 / 47:22)!!
23 - flav - Montreal Rock’n Roll Half Marathon (1:59:00 / 1:55:49)!!
23 - LdyStormy76 - Disneyland Paris Val d'Europe Half Marathon (NG / 3:08:19)!
23 - Dopeyintraining - Disneyland Paris Val d'Europe Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - Z-Knight - Disneyland Paris Val d'Europe Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - TCB in FLA - Asheville Brewing Supervillian 10k (NG / N/A)
29 - PointerPower - Akron Marathon (4:10:00 / N/A)
30 - mankle30 - Oakville Half Marathon (2:20:00 / N/A)
30 - SarahDisney - New Balance Bronx 10 Miler (1:45:00 / 1:56:28)!
30 - KevM - OCNJ Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
30 - derekleigh - Tanger Outlet 5K (23:00 / N/A)
30 - Bikefan - Prince William Half Marathon (1:40:00 / 1:38:30)!!
30 - opusone - Run for Kelli 3 Mile XC (24:00 / DNS)
*
October*
06 - michigandergirl - GRR Runway 5k (NG / N/A)
06 - Slogger - Freedom's Run Marathon (4:22:00 / 4:50:10)!
06 - Bree - Under the Oaks Half Marathon (2:06:59 / 2:47:13)!
06 - apdebord - Crawlin' Crab 5k (33:57 / N/A)
06 -  Sanchez - Isle of Palms Connector 5k (20:45 / N/A)
07 - *DisneyDreamer - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon (NG / 5:53:xx)!
07 - roxymama - Chicago Marathon (NG / 4:54:55)!
07 - camaker - Chicago Marathon (3:59:59 / 4:18:10)PR!!
07 - Zellyb - Chicago Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
07 - Chris-Mo - Chicago Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
07 - cburnett11 - Chicago Marathon (3:48:xx / 3:44:00)PR!!!
07 - DopeyBadger - Chicago Marathon (2:59:59 / 3:41:14)!
07 - Wendy98 - Chicago Marathon (3:10:00 / 3:07:32)!!
07 - LSUlakes - Space City 10 Miler (1:39:30 / 1:42:24)!
07 - jennamfeo - Oregon Women's Half Marathon (1:59:59 / 2:02:11)PR !!
13 - disneydaydreamer33 - Salt Lake City Haunted Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
13 - kleph - Hartford Marathon (4:00:00 / 3:56:26)!!
13 - Sanchez - The Dam Tri/Lake Murray (NG / N/A)
13 - DustyWA - Poulsbo Half Marathon (NG / 1:34:37)PR!!
14 - SarahDisney - NYRR Staten Island Half Marathon (NG / 2:39:40)!
14 - gjramsey - Cypress Texas 10 (NG / 1:18:04)!
14 - KSellers88 - 30A Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
14 - MissLiss279 - Prairie Fire Half Marathon (1:59:00 / 1:56:57)PR!!!
19 - camaker - Tuna Run 200 (NG / N/A)
20 - beatlecat42 - Baltimore Running Festival 5k + 13.1 (NG / N/A)
20 - Bikefan - Baltimore Marathon (4:00:00 / 3:39:09)!!
20 - evre13 - Baltimore Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
21 - Slogger - Atlantic City Marathon (4:28:00 / 4:52:59)!
21 - Baloo in Mi - Grand Rapids Marathon (NG / N/A)
21 - michigandergirl - Grand Rapids Marathon (4:xx:xx / 4:40:40)PR!!!
21 - MissLiss279 - Columbia Gorge Marathon (NG / N/A)
21 - Disney at Heart - Atlanta 10 Miler (NG / 1:50:03)!
21 - xjillianpaige - Newburyport Half Marathon (2:30:00 / 2:51:49)!
21 - tigger536 - Detroit Free Press Marathon (4:15:xx / 4:15:15)PR!!!
21 - PaDisneyCouple (Mr.) - Hershey Half Marathon Goal (2:10:00 / 2:08:54)PR!!!
27 - YawningDodo - Scheels Great Pumpkin Run 5k (Finish / 47:10)PR!!!
27 - Natsalways - Hot Cider Half Marathon (NG / 2:26:54)!
27 - BFD - 20th Annual Rotary Club of Celebration Pancake 10k (NG / N/A)
27 - MissLiss279 - Kansas Rails-To-Trails Extravaganza 50k (NG/NA)
27 - PkbaughAR - Celebration Pancake Run 10K (1:09:59/ 1:10:25)PR!!
27 - Bovie - Halloween Halfathon (2:42:00 / 2:41:50)!!
28 - gjramsey - Houston Half Marathon (NG / 1:42:15)!
28 - McNs - Auckland Marathon (3:40:00 / 3:30:09)!!
28 - Bikefan - Marine Corps Marathon (4:00:00 / 3:34:58)!
28 - derekleigh - White Mountain Milers Half Marathon (1:59:59 / 1:55:29)!!
*
November*
02 - TinkerbellLiz - Fall Feast 5k (NG / N/A)
02 - rteetz - Disney Wine & Dine 5K (TBD / N/A)
02 - Disney at Heart - Disney Wine & Dine 5K (TBD / N/A)
02 - PkbaughAR- Disney Wine & Dine 5K (NG / NA)
03 - Capang - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (NG / N/A)
03 - PkbaughAR - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (NG / NA)
03 - Disney at Heart - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (TBD / N/A)
03 - rteetz - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (TBD / N/A)
03 - Capang - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (NG / N/A)
03 - MickeyMomma - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (TBD / N/A)
03 - KSellers88 - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (NG / N/A)
03 - Bikefan - Disney Wine and Dine 10K (NG / N/A)
03 - AntimonyER - RNR Savannah Half Marathon (1:57:00 / 1:43:23)!!
04 - Bikefan - Disney Wine and Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - KSellers88 - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / NA)
04 - MickeyMomma - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
04 - JohnFilipoff - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (1:39:00 / N/A)
04 - rteetz - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
04 - IamTrike & Son - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - AFwifelife - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - Disney at Heart - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
04 - Bree - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - cburnett11 - NYC Marathon (NG / 4:07:53)!
04 - Wendy98 - NYC Marathon (3:07:32 / 3:03:44)!!
04 - whaler8 - NYC Marathon (5:15:00 / N/A)
04 - gjramsey - Katy Texas 10 (NG / 1:15:22)!
04 - Slogger - Across the Bay 10k (59:59 / 52:56)PR!!!
04 - baxter24 - City of Oaks 10k (59:59 / 1:00:31)!
04 - roxymama - Hot Chocolate Chicago 15k (NG / 1:34:58)!
04 - Kerry1957 - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / NA)
10 - apdebord - Richmond Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - Slogger - Richmond Half Marathon (NG / Finish)!
10 - Baxter24 - Richmond Half Marathon (02:10:00 / N/A)
10 - Bikefan - Richmond Marathon (3:24:59 (BQ)/ 3:28:32)!
10 - michigandergirl - Dirty Duel Trail Tace (3.1 or 3.6 mi) (NG / 47:14)!
11 - gjramsey - Cypress Half Marathon (NG / 1:40:20)!
11 - sourire - Monterey Bay Half Marathon (2:30:00 / Cancelled)
11 - r2chewbaccad2 - Monterey Bay Half Marathon (NG / Cancelled)
11 - Z-Knight - Athens Marathon (NG / N/A)
11 - flav - Demi-Marathon des Microbrasseries 21k Bromont (NG / 2:15:27)!
11 - Sanchez - Mack Cycle Miami Man Tri (NG / N/A)
11 - derekleigh - Myles Standish 16.2 Relay (NG / 2:40:58)!
11 - jennamfeo - Rock N Roll Las Vegas Half Marathon (2:22 + Booze / 2:26:09)!
11 - SarahDisney - Rangerstown 5k (NG / 34:05)!
11 - Huskies90 - Faxon Law Madison Half Marathon (1:47:00 / 1:43:59)PR!!!
11 - Wendy98 - DAV 5K (NG / 1st woman, not sure about time)
17 - KSellers88 - Soldier Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
17 - Slogger - Philadelphia Liberty Bell Half Marathon (2:00:00 / 1:56:18)!!
17 - sourire - Philly Half Marathon (2:30:00 / 2:27:36)!!
17 - mtnmjd - Spartan Sprint Long Island, 3-4 Mi (NG / N/A)
17 - Smilelea - Crosspoint 5K (34:49 / 45:49)!
17 - AntimonyER - Statesboro Turkey Trot 5k (24:00 / 19:43)!
17 - jennamfeo - Turkey Trot 5k (2nd AG / 26:26)!
17 - camaker - Holly Springs Half Marathon (NG / 2:04:14)!
18 - JulieODC - Norwood Turkey Trot 4 Miler (NG / 39:03)!
18 - MissLiss279 - Route 66 Marathon (NG / 4:17:52)!
18 - KevM - AACR Philadelphia Marathon (4:59:59 / 5:58:15)PR!!
22 - disneydaydreamer33 - Thankful Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - Disney at Heart - Atlanta Thanksgiving Half Marathon (NG / 2:21:44)!
22 - Kazrak - Fountain Hills Turkey Trot 5k (36:00 / 32:54)PR!!!
22 - jmasgat - Thundercloud Subs Turkey Trot 5 Mi (NG / 40:36)!
22 - Sanchez - Charleston Turkey Day 5k (19:59 / N/A)
22 - homeiswheremickeyis - Space Coast Turkey Trot 5k (NG / 47:44)PR!!
22 - apdebord - Tidewater Striders Turkey Trot 10K (1:09:30 / 1:05:12)PR!!!
22 - QueenFernando – Hot to Trot 10k (NG / 1:34:xx)!
22 - PrincessMickey - Mesa Turkey Trot (NG / 1:16:41)PR!!
23 - JulieODC - Richmond (VT) Turkey Trot (NG / 32:02)!
24 - michigandergirl - Trails to Hope 5 Miler (NG / N/A)
25 - FFigawi - Space Coast Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
25 - beatlecat42 - Space Coast Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
*
December*
01 - Baloo in MI - Artic Frog 50k (5:59:59 / N/A)
01 - derekleigh - Santa Shuffle (23:00/ N/A)
01 - avondale - Baltimore Inner Harbor 10K (57:30 / 57:26)!!
01 - JulieODC - Hopkinton 10k (59:59 / N/A)
01 - Capang - Christmas Story Run 5k (NG / N/A)
01 - TCB in FLA - One Epic Run (24 Mi / N/A)
01 - LSUlakes - Baton Rouge Beach Half Marathon (2:15:00 / 2:12:45)!!
01 - PkbaughAR - Bill Bone 5K (NG / N/A)
01 - Chaitali - Race 13.1 Baltimore (NG / N/A)
01 - gjramsey - RNR San Antonio Half Marathon (NG / 1:43:03)!
02 - tidefan - Jingle Bell Run 5k (30:00 / N/A)
03 - PkbaughAR - Palm Beaches Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
08 - evre13 - Kiawah Half Marathon (2:20:00 / N/A)
08 - KSellers88 - Kiawah Island Marathon (NG / 4:07:57)PR!!
08 - Sanchez - Kiawah Half Marathon (1:34:00 / N/A)
08 - jennamfeo - 12k's of Christmas (1:19:00 / N/A)
08 - KevM - 12K o’ Christmas (NG / N/A)
09 - kleph - Dallas Half Marathon (NG / 1:59:51)PR!
09 - jennamfeo - Scottsdale Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
15 - camaker - Seashore Nature Trail 50k (Finish / 6:23:52)PR!!!
15 - Bikefan - Surfin Santa 5 Miler (NG / 38:08)!
22 - gjramsey - Houston's 12k of Christmas (55:00 / 52:43)!!
30 - Kazrak - Brazen Almost New Year's Eve 10k (1:14:00 / 1:12:58)PR!!!
31 - Keels - NYE Eve Double: AM Half, PM 5k (NG / N/A)


----------



## LSUlakes

The Running Thread - Original
The Running Thread - 2017


This list is sponsored by and updated by @jennamfeo . Please tag jennamfeo when you have another state to add to the list or if you are a new submission. Thanks for creating the excel sheet!






Updated 7/23/18


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

2018!

We look forward to another year of this thread.  Thanks to @LSUlakes for all the work maintaining it.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@jennamfeo   - new submission for the grid. 

Our states:  PA, MD, NY, FL, LA


Just for fun (not for the grid): 
Max raced in:  MA & FL.  He's also run in PA and NY with us.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With marathon weekend just around the corner now, do you like or dislike the taper before a marathon or half marathon? Why?

ATTQOTD: I have always enjoyed the reduced mileage and knowing the big race was soon.


----------



## FFigawi

Woo hoo! New thread! Thanks @LSUlakes



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With marathon weekend just around the corner now, do you like or dislike the taper before a marathon or half marathon? Why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have always enjoyed the reduced mileage and knowing the big race was soon.



I like tapering because it gives my body a chance to heal and my brain a chance to recover & recharge.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: When I'm healthy and well-trained I enjoy the taper. When I'm managing an injury, like now, the taper is miserable, as I know I'm not fully trained but there is nothing I can do about it now but rest. Sorry for the downer!


----------



## SunDial

Thanks @LSUlakes  for starting this year's thread.   I thought I had posted that I was doing Dopey this year.   No time goal for the 1st 3 events.  Goal time for the full is 5:30.   Add another Floridian @jennamfeo

I will also be running the Princess Half Marathon again with my daughter.   The only goal is another great father and daughter weekend!!!!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Love the taper. My feet and legs feel better! I was about to overdo it just before Dopey. 
@LSUlakes Thanks again for keeping us all together.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With marathon weekend just around the corner now, do you like or dislike the taper before a marathon or half marathon? Why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have always enjoyed the reduced mileage and knowing the big race was soon.



I don't really taper.  I just keep plugging along.


----------



## opusone

@jennamfeo: new submission

As I understand this list, you can list any state in which you have run at least a mile at some point in your life.  If so (and I'm sure I'm missing one or two):
AK, AZ, CA, CO, FL, GA, HI, ID, IL, IN, MI, MN, NE, NH, NY, NC, OK, OR, RI, SC, TN, TX, WA, WV, WI


----------



## Dis5150

Yay, a new thread! Thanks @LSUlakes for all your work to make this possible! 

ATTQOTD: I love the taper. Especially when it happens over the holidays lol.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Despite the crazies, I enjoy tapering. It's nice to have the physical and mental break from training to prepare for the big race.


----------



## JulieODC

Yay for a brand new thread!!!

I like the taper - gives my legs a rest so I feel refreshed come race day!


----------



## JulieODC

I have a February race to add - goal is a guesstimate, since I’ve never done a 10 miler. Will probably depend on weather, etc....

February 18 - JulieODC - Old-Fashioned 10 Miler (1:40:00 / NA)


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With marathon weekend just around the corner now, do you like or dislike the taper before a marathon or half marathon? Why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have always enjoyed the reduced mileage and knowing the big race was soon.


I like the taper for recovery reasons.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

In the spirit of the new year, I signed up for a race on Sunday evening:

March 31 - run.minnie.miles - The Early Bird 10 Mile Run (TBD / NA)

I was excited when a local(ish) race company announced a new race for the spring and it's a 10 miler. That might be the perfect distance! Anyone want to come to Nebraska to run with me?


----------



## The Expert

Thanks for the new thread, @LSUlakes!  

ATTQOTD: I've only done halfs so the taper is relatively short, but is a welcome break both physically and mentally for me. 

My races for the 2018 calendar:
Feb 
24 - The Expert - Princess 10K (NG / N/A)

April 
20 - The Expert Star Wars Dark Side 5K (NG / N/A)
21 - The Expert Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG / N/A) Challenge
22- The Expert Star Wars Dark Side Half (NG / N/A) Challenge


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  The new thread, thank you @LSUlakes.  I think I have learned to use the taper better for me.  I certainly struggled with feeling like I needed to keep the miles up, but now I am learning for me the rest and recovery is critical. I tend to cut milage in half and then in half again over a two week taper.  But more important, for me, I slow down and focus on easy runs and work on form, etc.  Good luck to everyone running over the next few days!


----------



## jennamfeo

Happy New Year, y'all! I have updated the States Run list, but I have a question for you guys. Do we want to also do one that keeps track of how many states we run in during 2018, too? I can keep an updated master and then start a 2018 one as well?


----------



## DIS-OH

Races I am registered for in 2018:

2/24 Enchanted 10K (Glass Slipper Challenge)

2/25 Princess Half Marathon (Glass Slipper Challenge)

4/28  Cap City Half Marathon, Columbus OH


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I have never really fully tapered but I can see how a taper would be a great way to recover before a race. I will let you know when I get towards the end of my first @DopeyBadger plan in February, haha.

@LSUlakes can you add a few races for me, please?
January:
13 - @jennamfeo - Rock N Roll AZ 5k (35:51 / N/A)
14 - @jennamfeo - Rock N Roll AZ Half Marathon (2:26:31 / N/A)

February:
24 - @jennamfeo - Red Rock Canyon Half Marathon (2:11:12 / N/A)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@LSUlakes, thank you for the new thread and all you do.

Scratch me from the 5K/10K/Dopey. Still in for the half/full/Goofy. I'll be running the half with my bro and the full with my nephew. He has marathon bib < 450, but this is his first marathon. I'm hoping to slow him down to a reasonable pace, so he doesn't crash and burn. 

I'm a little bummed at missing the Dopey, but some of the things I've learned over the past month are go with your gut feel and things that seem bad in the short-term turn out to be good and vice-versa. Dopey didn't feel right, but Goofy does.

ATTQOTD: while I do get a little fragile, I enjoy the taper. I don't get crazy or feel that I have tons of energy to burn off. I enjoy the reduced mileage and the feeling of little aches and pains going away one by one.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Just finished catching up on the last of the 2017 thread. Happy New Year, everyone!



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My mom passed away this afternoon. Just 2 weeks ago she was living independently and still driving.



I am so sorry, and am keeping you all in my thoughts. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?



- Run 1,000 miles
- PR the Cleveland half (bonus goal: finish +/- 5 min from the goal time @DopeyBadger sets for me)
- Sub-30 5k race
- Get a real running watch and leverage the data it provides
- Be smarter about recovery/crosstraining (yoga, foam rolling, swimming, etc.)

2017 was a good running year for me, although December was awful (I only ran about 41 miles in December - too much travel). I ran my first 10k and my first half, PRd 5k and 10k races (and the half, since the _n _is only 1). I ran fun races with my family, I ran hard races for time, and I ran training runs because I really wanted to and not because I was forcing myself to. I bought a treadmill. I started a running journal. I came to love speed workouts (even though I am not fast). With Coach DB's guidance and the support of many of you here, I became a more consistent, more confident, and more passionate runner, and I am looking forward to seeing where I can go from here.


----------



## roxymama

Yay 2018!
Attqotd: love the taper.  I'd go crazy whether I was running hard or easy so might as well run easy and recover.

Not sure how far in the future we should be listing these.  But here's my registered for races so far.

March
25 - roxymama - Shamrock Shuffle 8k (44:19/NA)

April 
22 - roxymama - Naperville Women's Half Marathon (2:15:00/NA)

October 
7 - roxymama - Chicago Marathon (Finish/NA)


----------



## BelleWannabe4

ATTQOTD: This is my first taper (and first marathon), but I am loving it! It's great to feel like these are "short" runs when just a few years ago, this was further than I had ever run


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I like the reduced mileage/rest, but I do experience a bit of taper madness. Also not liking the taper over the holidays, with my lack of self control and all. 

@LSUlakes I have a race to add:

February 3 - michigandergirl - Groundhog half marathon - NG

Thanks!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  I don't think I've ever been trained enough to truly taper.  I tended to hurt my ankle prior to the half so I had modified plans.  

Races:

Feb 22nd - Enchanted 10K
April 21st - Dark Side 10k.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> October
> 7 - roxymama - Chicago Marathon (Finish/NA)



10:1 odds this changes to something other than Finish by the time the race rolls around. I know you'll have a time goal even if you won't publicly admit it.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> 10:1 odds this changes to something other than Finish by the time the race rolls around. I know you'll have a time goal even if you won't publicly admit it.



Haha, you are probably right.  I think I'm going to have some kind of "how far into the race can I get before Mike and Billy finish" challenge for myself.  Though they are probably going to cheat and have a head start from their "fast dudes" corral. 
(That HM # is a little inflated since I have secrets in my head still about that one too.) 

Though is there a Chicago equivalent of stopping to ride TOT?  Stop to ride the Hancock building elevator?


----------



## Wendy98

It threw me for a loop when I saw this thread and wondered why it was only 2 pages long.  Then I realized it was 2018.  I will be making 8s out of 7s for at least 3 months.

Right now, the only thing I have confirmed (as in $$$ spent):

April
16 - Wendy98 - Boston Marathon (goal-tbd)

I am not much of a taperer.  I cut back on mileage 2 weeks before a marathon, but still keep the effort the same.  My HM pr was the day after I did slow 16 mile run with a running group.  I do try to stay off my feet as much as I can the day before a marathon.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

My 2018 race plan is Star Wars - The Dark Side 5K and First Order Challenge.  While I'd love to run this under 3 hours, the allure of Star Wars characters and photo ops may mean that I _could _have run it under 3 hours, but chose to enjoy the race atmosphere instead.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With marathon weekend just around the corner now, do you like or dislike the taper before a marathon or half marathon? Why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have always enjoyed the reduced mileage and knowing the big race was soon.


Truth be told, the first time I tapered was before last year's Star Wars The Light Side.  In all previous races, I trained at normal training pace during those final runs after the longest training session since I didn't want to lose my speed.  So while I have only had 2 real tapers, I find that I enjoy the relaxed nature of tapering.  It's nice to not feel the pressure of needing to maintain training pace.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> @LSUlakes, thank you for the new thread and all you do.
> 
> Scratch me from the 5K/10K/Dopey. Still in for the half/full/Goofy. I'll be running the half with my bro and the full with my nephew. He has marathon bib < 450, but this is his first marathon. I'm hoping to slow him down to a reasonable pace, so he doesn't crash and burn.
> 
> I'm a little bummed at missing the Dopey, but some of the things I've learned over the past month are go with your gut feel and things that seem bad in the short-term turn out to be good and vice-versa. Dopey didn't feel right, but Goofy does.


Sometimes that's the hardest decision to make.  Good luck with Goofy.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Love the taper, especially this time of the year. It is cold and my body needs a break after a long year of running. 

That said, I am looking forward to getting going again this weekend.


----------



## DIS-OH

All this taper talk is making me jealous!  I’m gearing up for Princess Weekend, stuck on the treadmill due to below 0 temps/windchills with snow and ice covering all surfaces outside...I am only dreaming of tapering!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With marathon weekend just around the corner now, do you like or dislike the taper before a marathon or half marathon? Why?



I usually like the taper for a full.  Halves I don't really train or taper for any longer.  I just make sure I have enough miles to cover the distance and maybe hold off on anything longer than 8 for a few days before.


----------



## JulieODC

Might as well add another to the list

May

06 - JulieODC - Providence Half Marathon (2:10:00 / NA)


----------



## Jules76126

My first run of 2018 will definitely be on the treadmill. It was -6 when I left my house this morning and e are getting more snow this week. I see a lot of treadmill running in my future.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

I never did share the running related gift that I got this year for Christmas...a Mighty audio player.  It is basically an iPod Shuffle that you play your Spotify on.  I love my little old iPod Shuffle, but it certainly has some shortcomings, such as no Bluetooth capability.  The Mighty has Bluetooth and the all-important clip on the back so you can just stick it on your waistband and go.  So far it is working well for me and as stupid as it may sound, having new music on my run has made running more enjoyable and makes me actually want to get out the door...even on these -25°C days!  This picture isn't me, but it may as well be it's so cold here


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Loving the marathon taper currently!! Mostly enjoying the bit of extra time to get some things done around the house before the trip! 

@LSUlakes thank you for all the work you do to manage this thread!! 

Happy 2018 to our group!


----------



## KSellers88

YAYYYY new thread! Thanks @LSUlakes for starting this, I'll add more races in the coming days. @jennamfeo, can you please add NC for me? I crossed that one off this weekend! 

ATTQOTD: I love, love, love the taper! More rest and more catching up on junk TV that I have missed while clocking all those miles.


----------



## apdebord

Happy 2018!

@LSUlakes thanks for starting again, I really enjoyed finding this thread last year 

Races Paid For (more to follow):

January
13- apdebord- Charleston Half Marathon (NG/NA)

February
25- apdebord- Princess Half Marathon (NG/NA)

March
4- apdebord- Newport News One City Maritime 8K (NG/NA)

April
14- apdebord- Dismal Swamp Stomp Half Marathon (NG/NA)

September
2- apdebord- Rock 'n' Roll Virginia Beach Half Marathon (NG/NA)

October
7- apdebord- Crawlin' Crab Half Marathon (NG/NA)

Planning on adding a March, May and November half....just working logistics now.

ATTQOTD: I love the taper.  While I've only gone as far as a Half, I will do my last long run 2 weeks out, then a 10K week before.  I really appreciate those shorter distances.


----------



## SarahDisney

Thanks for getting the new thread up and running, @LSUlakes!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With marathon weekend just around the corner now, do you like or dislike the taper before a marathon or half marathon? Why?



I generally do "off weeks" during my training (used to be every other weeks, now it's two weeks on/one week off) which are lower mileage, so my taper tends to actually just be an off week. I like the lower mileage, but it's really nothing too special just because I'm so used to it. This is for halfs, though - I've never done a marathon, so I don't know if I'd stick with just the off week for that or do a more traditional taper.

Also ... I have a race to add:
March 18th - SarahDisney - United Airlines NYC Half Marathon (2:40:00/NA) (goal will probably change closer to the event, but for now that's the number I have in my head because I plan to take it pretty easy)


----------



## Wendy98

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I never did share the running related gift that I got this year for Christmas...a Mighty audio player.  It is basically an iPod Shuffle that you play your Spotify on.  I love my little old iPod Shuffle, but it certainly has some shortcomings, such as no Bluetooth capability.  The Mighty has Bluetooth and the all-important clip on the back so you can just stick it on your waistband and go.  So far it is working well for me and as stupid as it may sound, having new music on my run has made running more enjoyable and makes me actually want to get out the door...even on these -25°C days!  This picture isn't me, but it may as well be it's so cold here



What is the life expectancy of The Mighty?  I am old school and have only had iPod Shuffles.  My 3rd shuffle stopped working about 6 months ago.  It was less than 1.5 years old and I refuse to buy more shuffles.  I only use music when I am on the elliptical or indoor cycling which means I have had nothing but the annoying sounds of the gym for months.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

My races for the year so far. Star wars is going to be all about character stops. The 10k I'm confident I can PR but it may be my first attempt at 1:14:00 too which right now seems like quite the reach so until I get closer I'm keeping my main goal to just PR.

April
20 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Star Wars Dark Side 5K (NG / N/A)

May
6- HomeiswhereMickeyis - USA Beach Running Championship 10k (PR / N/A)


----------



## Chaitali

Yay for a new thread!  Thanks for keeping this going   I'm happy with the taper this time since it's a race I have to travel too.  It gives me the time to pack, clean, organize, etc.  And obsess about what I'm going to wear, the weather, etc.

Races for 2018 so far.

January 7 - Chaitali - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
March 4 - Chaitali - Pacer's St. Pat's 5k/10k (NG/N/A)
April 29 - Chaitali - National Women's Half Marathon (sub 3:00/N/A)


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Thanks for keeping the running thread going @LSUlakes  I enjoy tapering.  It's hard fitting those long runs into my schedule, so when taper comes I have inevitably have stuff to catch up on that I neglected.  

I have a few 2018 races to add!  I don't have any time goals for them yet.

May 19- disneydaydreamer33- Ogden Half Marathon
July 14- disneydaydreamer33- American Fork Steel Days 10K
October 13- disneydaydreamer33- Salt Lake City Haunted Half Marathon
November 22- disneydaydreamer33- Thankful Half Marathon 

I'd appreciate any positive healing vibes sent my way.  I came down with a stomach bug yesterday and currently cannot stomach a piece of bread, much less imagine running 26 miles on Sunday.  I'm definitely hoping that I'm 100% by then!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Wendy98 said:


> What is the life expectancy of The Mighty?  I am old school and have only had iPod Shuffles.  My 3rd shuffle stopped working about 6 months ago.  It was less than 1.5 years old and I refuse to buy more shuffles.  I only use music when I am on the elliptical or indoor cycling which means I have had nothing but the annoying sounds of the gym for months.



Not sure honestly...think it has only been around for a year or so, so not enough of a sample size to tell


----------



## LSUlakes

No snow for us today as I once thought, but it is snowing in the Gulf of Mexico currently. It was 21 this morning and I do not think we are getting over 40 today. Next few morning in the mid 20's. It's COLD and I do not see how folks up north deal with this for months at a time lol. 



roxymama said:


> Not sure how far in the future we should be listing these. But here's my registered for races so far.



All races you are registered for in 2018.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I LOVE TAPER!!!


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> No snow for us today as I once thought, but it is snowing in the Gulf of Mexico currently. It was 21 this morning and I do not think we are getting over 40 today. Next few morning in the mid 20's. It's COLD and I do not see how folks up north deal with this for months at a time lol



We basically forget how terrible the winter is during the beautiful summer and fall. And then when I.t gets cold again, I’m like why do I still live here?


----------



## jennamfeo

Jules76126 said:


> We basically forget how terrible the winter is during the beautiful summer and fall. And then when I.t gets cold again, I’m like why do I still live here?



This will be me this summer when it is 120* and I'm melting.


----------



## LSUlakes

This weekend we have the following folks with races:

04 - @Disney at Heart - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @jmasgat  - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @FFigawi  - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @gjramsey  - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @michigandergirl  - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @camaker  - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @rteetz  - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @baxter24  - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @MissLiss279  - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
04 - @DopeyBadger  - WDW 5k (19:05/ N/A) Dopey
04 - @whaler8  - WDW 5k (NG/ N/A) Dopey
04 - @Dis5150  - WDW 5k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
04 - @IamTrike  - WDW 5k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
04 - @BikeFan  - WDW 5k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
04 - @Barca33Runner  - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @kski907 -WDW 5K (NG / NA)
04 - @bananabean  - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
04 - @kywyldcat03  - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
04 - @Anisum  - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @Nole95  - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
04 - @princess - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
04 - @CherieFran  - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
04 - @Baloo in MI - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @StarGirl11  - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @ZellyB  - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @Chris-Mo  - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
04 - @SunDial  - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @SunDial  - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @Chris-Mo  - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @ZellyB  - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @StarGirl11  - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @Baloo in MI - WDW 10K (49:59 / N/A) Dopey
05 - @CherieFran  - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
05 - princess - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
05 - @Nole95  - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
05 - @Disney at Heart - WDW 10k (Finish comfortably / NA) Dopey
05 - @Anisum  - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @kywyldcat03  - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
05 - @bananabean  - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
05 - @kski907 - WDW 10K (1:10.00 / NA)
05 - @Barca33Runner  - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @BikeFan  - WDW 10k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
05 - @IamTrike  - WDW 10k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
05 - @Dis5150  - WDW 10k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
05 - @whaler8  - WDW 10k (NG/ N/A) Dopey
05 - @DopeyBadger  - WDW 10k (39:45/ N/A) Dopey
05 - @MissLiss279  - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
05 - @baxter24  - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @Disney at Heart - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @jmasgat - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @FFigawi  - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @gjramsey y - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @PCFriar80  - WDW 10k (NG / N/A)
05 - @DVCFan1994 - WDW 10k (NG / N/A)
05 - @sourire  - WDW 10k (Pics / N/A)
05 - @garneska  - WDW 10k (NG / N/A)
05 - @michigandergirl - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @camaker  - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @rteetz  - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - @Disney at Heart - Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - @jmasgat  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - @FFigawi  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - @gjramsey  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - @PCFriar80  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
06 - @AbbyJaws2003  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
06 - @BuckeyeBama  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
06 - @*DisneyDreamer  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
06 - @michigandergirl  - WDW  Half Marathon(NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - @camaker  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - @rteetz  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - @OldSlowGoofyGuy  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Goofy
06 - @baxter24  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - @MissLiss279  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
06 - @DopeyBadger  - WDW Half Marathon (1:27:31/ N/A) Dopey
06 - @whaler8  - WDW Half Marathon (NG/ N/A) Dopey
06 - @Dis5150  - WDW Half Marathon (N/G / N/A) Dopey
06 - @IamTrike  - WDW Half Marathon (N/G / N/A) Dopey
06 - @BikeFan  - WDW Half Marathon (N/G / N/A) Dopey
06 - @Barca33Runner  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - @kski907 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA)
06 - @bananabean  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
06 - @kywyldcat03  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
06 - @Anisum  - WDW Half Marathon (3:00:00 / N/A) Dopey
06 - @Disney at Heart - WDW Half Marathon (Finish comfortably / NA) Dopey
06 - @Nole95  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
06 - princess - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
06 - @CherieFran  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
06 - @Baloo in MI - WDW Half Marathon (1:59:00 / N/A) Dopey
06 - @StarGirl11  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - @ZellyB  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - @Chris-Mo  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - @JClimacus  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Goofy
06 - @SunDial  - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - @Chaitali  - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - @SunDial  - WDW Marathon (5:30:00 / N/A) Dopey
07 - @JClimacus  - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Goofy
07 - @Chris-Mo  - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - @ZellyB  - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - @StarGirl11  - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - @Baloo in MI - WDW Marathon (3:59:59 / N/A) Dopey
07 - @CherieFran  - WDW Marathonk (NG / NA) Dopey
07 - princess - WDW Marathonk (NG / NA) Dopey
07 - @Nole95 - WDW Marathonk (NG / NA) Dopey
07 - @Disney at Heart - WDW Marathon (5:30:00 / NA) Dopey
07 - @Anisum - WDW Marathon (Finish In the Upright Position/ N/A) Dopey
07 - @kywyldcat03 - WDW Marathon (5:00:00 / NA) Dopey
07 - @bananabean - WDW Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
07 - @kski907 - WDW Marathon (6:11:13 / NA)
07 - @Barca33Runner - WDW Marathon (Finish Standing Up/ N/A) Dopey
07 - @BikeFan - WDW M (N/G / N/A) Dopey
07 - @IamTrike - WDW Marathon (NG/ N/A) Dopey
07 - @Dis5150 - WDW Marathon (5:59:59/ N/A) Dopey
07 - @whaler8 - WDW Marathon (NG/ N/A) Dopey
07 - @DopeyBadger - WDW Marathon (3:14:04/ N/A) Dopey
07 - @MissLiss279 - WDW Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
07 - @baxter24 - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - @OldSlowGoofyGuy - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Goofy
07 - @Disney at Heart - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - @jmasgat - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - @FFigawi - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - @gjramsey - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - @DVCFan1994 - WDW Marathon (Finish / N/A)
07 - @disneydaydreamer33 - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - @cburnett11 - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - @BuckeyeBama - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - @KSellers88 - WDW Marathon (4:30:00 / N/A)
07 - @SheHulk - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - @sourire - WDW Marathon (Finish / N/A)
07 - @garneska - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - @michigandergirl - WDW Marathon(NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - @camaker - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - @rteetz - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey

If you have some changes you would like to make to your race this weekend, let me know and I will do so. If someone would like to be added to this list let me know as well. Best of luck this week and safe travels! I look forward to hearing about hoe everyone's races go this weekend!!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

So much WDW!! Have an awesome time, everyone!


----------



## KSellers88

@LSUlakes, here are my registered races. Looking at this I think I've lost my mind. 

February:
03 - Ksellers88 - Super Bowl 5K (NG/N/A)
24 - Ksellers88 - Princess 10K (NG/N/A)
25 - Ksellers88 -Princess Half (NG/N/A)

March:
25 - Ksellers88 - All American Half (NG/N/A)

April:
28 - KSellers88 - Nashville Rock n' Roll Half (NG/N/A)

May:
13 - KSellers88 - Mother's Day Half (NG/N/A)

June:
10 - KSellers88 - HOTlanta Half (NG/N/A)

July:
7 - KSellers88 - Burn Your Half Off (NG/N/A)

August:
18 - KSellers88 - Area 13.1 (NG/N/A)


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Love the taper! Conveniently, my taper has been right around Christmas time the past two years so it really helped with how busy it always seems to get. 

Guys, I leave for Disney in the morning! Got a good feeling the “I’m too excited to sleep” is gonna happen in a few hours!


----------



## McNs

Wow what an awesome entry list for this weekend! Good luck to all entering, and especially those doing Dopey!

I have a race to add:

Feb 17th - McNs - Coastal Challenge (NG/N/A)

This is a 33km coastal run - mostly rocks and beaches, a little bit of swimming, and about 1km of tarmac... I did an 11km leg as part of a relay back in 2015 and really enjoyed it, this year I have entered what they call The Full Monty. No idea on the time goal, my 11km took 1:23:44 but didn't have much swimming (link to Strava entry https://www.strava.com/activities/824565411). It's a really cool event, middle of summer so the water is very inviting!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@LSUlakes I am also doing Dopey this weekend


----------



## rteetz

baxter24 said:


> Got a good feeling the “I’m too excited to sleep” is gonna happen in a few hours!


It was already happening for me last night.


----------



## jennamfeo

I'm going to need to stock up on popcorn to read all of these WDW race reports. Can't wait!!! You all are gonna have so much fun and I am gonna have so much FOMO.


----------



## michigandergirl

baxter24 said:


> Got a good feeling the “I’m too excited to sleep” is gonna happen in a few hours!





rteetz said:


> It was already happening for me last night.



Yep and yep


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@LSUlakes 
Our race schedule so far:
April 21 PaDisneyCouple (MR)  Star Wars Dark Side 10k (1:00/ N/A)
April 22 PaDisneyCouple (MR)  Star Wars Dark Side Half (2:10/ N/A)

April 22 PaDisneyCouple (Mrs)  Star Wars Dark Side Half (finish first half marathon/ N/A)


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

2017 totals (MR):
Running:  823.4 miles
Swimming:  62.4 miles

My Runner's World journal starts the first week of March, based on when I started my first journal a few years ago, so I had no idea I made it over 800 miles for the year until I checked my Garmin totals.  If only I hadn't lost October and much of November to injury.  But happy with the totals.  Never thought I would be able to run or swim that far in a year.


----------



## Capang

Good luck this weekend Everyone! Can't wait to read race recaps/trip reports! Have fun everyone!


----------



## Bree

Coming out of lurky loo.....

I’m not a fast runner and have never really been all that competitive.  I run just cuz I like to be outdoors and run! I’ve finished many 5K & 10K. My first half marathon was the 2017 PHM as part of the GSC and I loved it so much!  I used the Galloway method for the first time when i started training for it and ended up running the half with a pace group. I finished in 2:29:30 which I am pretty darn happy with. I was hoping to run another 1/2 in the fall, but between building a new house, being homeless for a month, relocating and a bad fall from a ladder (two sprained wrists, sprained ankle, bruised ribs and contusions to both knees) it just didn’t happen.  I finally started being able to run again as of last week and I’m feeling good about running the fairy tale challenge in February.  I ran 8 miles on Sunday before the ankle I had sprained started bothering me. My plans for 2018 are to run more long distance races and train to run the WDW marathon in 2019.

@LSUlakes Here is my list of races I’m signed up for as of today. 

February
23 - Bree - Disney Princess 5K (NG/NA)
24 - Bree - Disney Princess Enchanted 10K (NG/NA)
25 - Bree - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG/NA)

March
10 - Bree - HOPE’s Sham Rock N Run 5K (<35min/NA)

April
15 - Bree - Storm the Campus 10 miler (NG/NA)
22 - Bree - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG/NA)
23 - Bree - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG/NA)

ATTQOTD:  I don’t really know much about tapering, but I did it for the 2017 GSC because that’s what the Galloway plan told me to do LOL!  I’m sure I’ll be learning much more about it when it’s time to pick a marathon training plan.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@LSUlakes here are my races at this point for 2018:

7/8 - Baloo in MI - Canal Corridor 100 Miler (Just Finish)
9/7 - Baloo in MI - Run Woodstock 100 Miler (Just Finish)
10/21 - Baloo in MI - Grand Rapids Marathon (NG yet)

Thanks!  Down here in WDW, getting ready to call it a night.  Cold and rain tomorrow.  Give me snow over rain anytime.  At least it is supposed to be dry before the races begin!


----------



## derekleigh

@LSUlakes, here are my registered races for 2018 thus far..

February
24 - derekleigh - Princess 10K (47:50, N/A)
25 - derekleigh -Princess Half (NG, N/A)

April:
28 - derekleigh - Race the Runways 10K (48:00, N/A)


----------



## beatlecat42

Hi, everyone -- been lurking for quite a while here (thanks for sharing all of your advice and experience!).  I'm a sloooow walker, hoping at some point to lose enough weight/get enough practice in to work my way up to at least a jog, but have been doing races with my sister for nearly two years now, mostly dependent on which ones have nice long time limits...(team bringing up the rear!)  If anyone has suggestions for super-friendly races for walkers, it's much appreciated!  Disney doesn't count -- not quite fast enough to be able to enjoy the "perks" of the race without falling behind pace.

Posting here to hopefully keep myself accountable and to prevent a long-term funk due to job issues/injuries (fell down the stairs in my home about 2 months ago, spraining my ankle, which refuses to heal.  It would help if I weren't so klutzy and didn't keep trying to push it and walk on it too much...)

Anyway.  Am registered for the following races this year:

3/3 Rock n Roll New Orleans 5k (goal: faster than last year)
3/4 Rock n Roll New Orleans 10k
3/10 Rock n Roll DC half (although if my ankle isn't better within the next month, this may be scrapped...)
4/14 Garden Spot Village half (goal: faster than last year)
4/29 National Women's 8k (goal: get mama across the finish line!)
6/2 Baltimore 10-Miler (goal: keep up streak of improving time on this one)
6/24 Baltimore Women's Classic 5k
10/20 Baltimore Running Festival Baltimoron (5k+half) (goal: beat last year's time, which itself was 12 min improvement from the year before!)

Good luck to everyone doing Dopey this weekend, and stay nice and warm, everyone!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Bree said:


> Coming out of lurky loo.....
> 
> I’m not a fast runner and have never really been all that competitive.  I run just cuz I like to be outdoors and run! I’ve finished many 5K & 10K. My first half marathon was the 2017 PHM as part of the GSC and I loved it so much!  I used the Galloway method for the first time when i started training for it and ended up running the half with a pace group. I finished in 2:29:30 which I am pretty darn happy with. I was hoping to run another 1/2 in the fall, but between building a new house, being homeless for a month, relocating and a bad fall from a ladder (two sprained wrists, sprained ankle, bruised ribs and contusions to both knees) it just didn’t happen.  I finally started being able to run again as of last week and I’m feeling good about running the fairy tale challenge in February.  I ran 8 miles on Sunday before the ankle I had sprained started bothering me. My plans for 2018 are to run more long distance races and train to run the WDW marathon in 2019.
> 
> @LSUlakes Here is my list of races I’m signed up for as of today.
> 
> February
> 23 - Bree - Disney Princess 5K (NG/NA)
> 24 - Bree - Disney Princess Enchanted 10K (NG/NA)
> 25 - Bree - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG/NA)
> 
> March
> 10 - Bree - HOPE’s Sham Rock N Run 5K (<35min/NA)
> 
> April
> 15 - Bree - Storm the Campus 10 miler (NG/NA)
> 22 - Bree - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG/NA)
> 23 - Bree - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG/NA)
> 
> ATTQOTD:  I don’t really know much about tapering, but I did it for the 2017 GSC because that’s what the Galloway plan told me to do LOL!  I’m sure I’ll be learning much more about it when it’s time to pick a marathon training plan.





beatlecat42 said:


> Hi, everyone -- been lurking for quite a while here (thanks for sharing all of your advice and experience!).  I'm a sloooow walker, hoping at some point to lose enough weight/get enough practice in to work my way up to at least a jog, but have been doing races with my sister for nearly two years now, mostly dependent on which ones have nice long time limits...(team bringing up the rear!)  If anyone has suggestions for super-friendly races for walkers, it's much appreciated!  Disney doesn't count -- not quite fast enough to be able to enjoy the "perks" of the race without falling behind pace.
> 
> Posting here to hopefully keep myself accountable and to prevent a long-term funk due to job issues/injuries (fell down the stairs in my home about 2 months ago, spraining my ankle, which refuses to heal.  It would help if I weren't so klutzy and didn't keep trying to push it and walk on it too much...)
> 
> Anyway.  Am registered for the following races this year:
> 
> 3/3 Rock n Roll New Orleans 5k (goal: faster than last year)
> 3/4 Rock n Roll New Orleans 10k
> 3/10 Rock n Roll DC half (although if my ankle isn't better within the next month, this may be scrapped...)
> 4/14 Garden Spot Village half (goal: faster than last year)
> 4/29 National Women's 8k (goal: get mama across the finish line!)
> 6/2 Baltimore 10-Miler (goal: keep up streak of improving time on this one)
> 6/24 Baltimore Women's Classic 5k
> 10/20 Baltimore Running Festival Baltimoron (5k+half) (goal: beat last year's time, which itself was 12 min improvement from the year before!)
> 
> Good luck to everyone doing Dopey this weekend, and stay nice and warm, everyone!





Great decision to come out of lurkdom and excited to hear about your ATTQOTDs and journey in general!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

McNs said:


> Wow what an awesome entry list for this weekend! Good luck to all entering, and especially those doing Dopey!
> 
> I have a race to add:
> 
> Feb 17th - McNs - Coastal Challenge (NG/N/A)
> 
> This is a 33km coastal run - mostly rocks and beaches, a little bit of swimming, and about 1km of tarmac... I did an 11km leg as part of a relay back in 2015 and really enjoyed it, this year I have entered what they call The Full Monty. No idea on the time goal, my 11km took 1:23:44 but didn't have much swimming (link to Strava entry https://www.strava.com/activities/824565411). It's a really cool event, middle of summer so the water is very inviting!


This sounds amazing...can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## BoilerGirl91

Another lurker here....I’ve been lurking on this thread and several training journals since January of last year.

Hi all, my name is Laura. I started running in the Fall of 2016 at age 47 as some sort of mid-life crisis/stress relief thing .   I ran several 5k’s, 10k’s, an 8k and a 15k in 2017. My big goals for 2018 are to complete a 10 miler and half marathon. My ultimate goal is to do a marathon in 2019 for my 50th birthday (debating between WDW and my local Cleveland Marathon).

I want to thank everyone on this thread and all the journals for all the valuable information and wisdom for newbies!!  Good luck to all the marathon weekend runners this week. I am living vicariously through you on the marathon thread.


----------



## FFigawi

BoilerGirl91 said:


> Hi all, my name is Laura. I started running in the Fall of 2016 at age 47 as some sort of mid-life crisis/stress relief thing .   I ran several 5k’s, 10k’s, an 8k and a 15k in 2017. My big goals for 2018 are to complete a 10 miler and half marathon. My ultimate goal is to do a marathon in 2019 for my 50th birthday (debating between WDW and my local Cleveland Marathon).



Both?


----------



## xjillianpaige

Whoa! That list of runners this weekend is amazing. Good luck to everyone running! I can't wait to read all the recaps and see photos from the race weekend!

@LSUlakes 

I have an update for the list!

February 
25 - xjillianpaige - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

Hopefully I'll add to my races for the year. A friend and I are talking about the BAA Half this year after we finish Princess! 
I might update my Princess to a goal at some point; right now I anticipate I could finish in 2:45:00 if I don't stop for photos, but I'll definitely be taking in the entire atmosphere and stopping for photos.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Welcome to the new posters! (@BoilerGirl91 @beatlecat42 @Bree and anyone else I missed!) 

And to anyone else "lurking," jump on in!! The more the merrier!


----------



## txdisneygrl

Add me to the coming out of lurkdom list. This year I am going to keep up with this thread! haha. My goals for this year are to finally kick my shin splints so I can run consistently all year. I did Princess last year as my first half, but then struggled with consistency afterwards. Hoping to drop some weight as well.

I also have a list update @LSUlakes
January
28- txdisneygrl- Hot Chocolate Houston 15k (NG/ N/A)

February
24-txdisneygrl- Enchanted 10K (NG/ N/A)
25-txdisneygrl- Princess Half (3:00/ N/A)


----------



## Capang

https://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-virtual-half-marathon/
I just found my first unofficial half marathon. This should be some good motivation to get outside and off my butt. They cancelled all the schools today for cold and probably will the rest of the week. I have no motivation  to do anything but sit inside. Ugh. Now I have a reason to dust off the old treadmill and hope I don’t fall off of it. Woohoo!


----------



## camaker

Here's what I have on the docket so far for 2018:

3/17 camaker - Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m (Goal: finish 50k, BHAG: finish 50m)
6/2 camaker - Ironman 70.3 Raleigh Relay Running Leg (No goal)
10/7 camaker - Chicago Marathon (<4:00)

I'm sure there will be more to come.


----------



## LSUlakes

Bree said:


> Coming out of lurky loo.....
> 
> I’m not a fast runner and have never really been all that competitive.  I run just cuz I like to be outdoors and run! I’ve finished many 5K & 10K. My first half marathon was the 2017 PHM as part of the GSC and I loved it so much!  I used the Galloway method for the first time when i started training for it and ended up running the half with a pace group. I finished in 2:29:30 which I am pretty darn happy with. I was hoping to run another 1/2 in the fall, but between building a new house, being homeless for a month, relocating and a bad fall from a ladder (two sprained wrists, sprained ankle, bruised ribs and contusions to both knees) it just didn’t happen.  I finally started being able to run again as of last week and I’m feeling good about running the fairy tale challenge in February.  I ran 8 miles on Sunday before the ankle I had sprained started bothering me. My plans for 2018 are to run more long distance races and train to run the WDW marathon in 2019.
> 
> @LSUlakes Here is my list of races I’m signed up for as of today.
> 
> February
> 23 - Bree - Disney Princess 5K (NG/NA)
> 24 - Bree - Disney Princess Enchanted 10K (NG/NA)
> 25 - Bree - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG/NA)
> 
> March
> 10 - Bree - HOPE’s Sham Rock N Run 5K (<35min/NA)
> 
> April
> 15 - Bree - Storm the Campus 10 miler (NG/NA)
> 22 - Bree - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG/NA)
> 23 - Bree - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG/NA)
> 
> ATTQOTD:  I don’t really know much about tapering, but I did it for the 2017 GSC because that’s what the Galloway plan told me to do LOL!  I’m sure I’ll be learning much more about it when it’s time to pick a marathon training plan.





beatlecat42 said:


> Hi, everyone -- been lurking for quite a while here (thanks for sharing all of your advice and experience!).  I'm a sloooow walker, hoping at some point to lose enough weight/get enough practice in to work my way up to at least a jog, but have been doing races with my sister for nearly two years now, mostly dependent on which ones have nice long time limits...(team bringing up the rear!)  If anyone has suggestions for super-friendly races for walkers, it's much appreciated!  Disney doesn't count -- not quite fast enough to be able to enjoy the "perks" of the race without falling behind pace.
> 
> Posting here to hopefully keep myself accountable and to prevent a long-term funk due to job issues/injuries (fell down the stairs in my home about 2 months ago, spraining my ankle, which refuses to heal.  It would help if I weren't so klutzy and didn't keep trying to push it and walk on it too much...)
> 
> Anyway.  Am registered for the following races this year:
> 
> 3/3 Rock n Roll New Orleans 5k (goal: faster than last year)
> 3/4 Rock n Roll New Orleans 10k
> 3/10 Rock n Roll DC half (although if my ankle isn't better within the next month, this may be scrapped...)
> 4/14 Garden Spot Village half (goal: faster than last year)
> 4/29 National Women's 8k (goal: get mama across the finish line!)
> 6/2 Baltimore 10-Miler (goal: keep up streak of improving time on this one)
> 6/24 Baltimore Women's Classic 5k
> 10/20 Baltimore Running Festival Baltimoron (5k+half) (goal: beat last year's time, which itself was 12 min improvement from the year before!)
> 
> Good luck to everyone doing Dopey this weekend, and stay nice and warm, everyone!





txdisneygrl said:


> Add me to the coming out of lurkdom list. This year I am going to keep up with this thread! haha. My goals for this year are to finally kick my shin splints so I can run consistently all year. I did Princess last year as my first half, but then struggled with consistency afterwards. Hoping to drop some weight as well.
> 
> I also have a list update @LSUlakes
> January
> 28- txdisneygrl- Hot Chocolate Houston 15k (NG/ N/A)
> 
> February
> 24-txdisneygrl- Enchanted 10K (NG/ N/A)
> 25-txdisneygrl- Princess Half (3:00/ N/A)



Welcome and thanks for posting! I look forward to reading yalls responses to the QOTD!


----------



## roxymama

Capang said:


> https://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-virtual-half-marathon/
> I just found my first unofficial half marathon. This should be some good motivation to get outside and off my butt. They cancelled all the schools today for cold and probably will the rest of the week. I have no motivation  to do anything but sit inside. Ugh. Now I have a reason to dust off the old treadmill and hope I don’t fall off of it. Woohoo!



Thanks for posting this!  I have a Star Wars obsessed sister that may be interested in virtual training with me.  Paging @AuntieBean


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Capang said:


> https://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-virtual-half-marathon/
> I just found my first unofficial half marathon. This should be some good motivation to get outside and off my butt. They cancelled all the schools today for cold and probably will the rest of the week. I have no motivation  to do anything but sit inside. Ugh. Now I have a reason to dust off the old treadmill and hope I don’t fall off of it. Woohoo!



Just when I think runDisney is predictable... what a surprise!


----------



## LSUlakes

A bit behind again today as I have been on the phone with Disney for the new promotion that came out this morning. I struck out on getting a discount for my trip 

*QOTD: *The big weekend starts tomorrow for those running the 5k or any combination of the 5k and other races. For those who have run this event before, what last minute advice do you have for someone running one or more of the Disney races?

ATTQOTD: My experience has been running the marathon only, but my advice would be to trust your training and get plenty of rest. Best of luck to yall!!!


----------



## rootbeerkid

Thank you @LSUlakes for your time and effort in this thread.  It's a kind of gathering place that feels like the Cheers pub for Disney runners.

Here's the running plan for rootbeerkid.  There is some concern that the aggressive goals will result in qualifying to be the 1000th haunt at WDW.

1/6 rootbeerkid - WDW Half Marathon (NG/NA)
3/31 rootbeerkid - Run the Bluegrass Half Marathon, Lexington KY (1:59:59/NA)
5/26 rootbeerkid - Medina Half Marathon, Medina Ohio (1:55/NA)
7/21 rootbeerkid - Halfway to Christmas Half Marathon, Miamisburg Ohio (1:50/NA)
9/15 rootbeerkid - USAF Marathon Dayton Ohio, first marathon (4:15/NA)

There will also be a TBD year end race.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> A bit behind again today as I have been on the phone with Disney for the new promotion that came out this morning. I struck out on getting a discount for my trip
> 
> *QOTD: *The big weekend starts tomorrow for those running the 5k or any combination of the 5k and other races. For those who have run this event before, what last minute advice do you have for someone running one or more of the Disney races?



I'm with @LSUlakes - trust your training, nothing new on race day, and enjoy yourself every step of the way.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The big weekend starts tomorrow for those running the 5k or any combination of the 5k and other races. For those who have run this event before, what last minute advice do you have for someone running one or more of the Disney races?


Have fun! That’s what Disney races are all about!


----------



## Capang

roxymama said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I have a Star Wars obsessed sister that may be interested in virtual training with me.  Paging @AuntieBean


I can’t take credit for finding it though, @rteetz is on top of things over in news and rumors, even from FL.
I really like this though. It gives newbies like myself a chance to gain some mileage before running an actual half.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd: my first marathon weekend 5k I was so worried about how much time I had to complete it (from corral B even...talk about being nervous) that I only stopped for two characters. Looking back I wish I'd taken my time more since it's such a short race.  The busses weren't even running yet and there was no chip time (I wasn't a dopey). I wish I had walked around the post race area a bit more too.
I also wish I slept more that night before!!!!
One thing I'm glad I did was talk to people in line for the bus, on the bus and in the corrals.  Maybe I'm too chatty that early for some people, but I have distinct memories of the friendly strangers I met.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I admire those who have done and continue to do the Dopey, or even the Goofy for that matter. I remember the first time I saw a Dopey Challenge shirt and I was like "W T F is that?! Those people are nuts." The most I have ever done was two races back to back. Both a 5k -> 10k and a 10k -> HM. I really do feel like the best advice is trust your gut and trust your training. The hardest part about these races is that you're at Disney. And for me, I wanna race and I wanna do the parks. I stay up too late, I am on my feet too much, and I still drink. I am really the worst person to get advice from. Haha. Just have fun!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The big weekend starts tomorrow for those running the 5k or any combination of the 5k and other races. For those who have run this event before, what last minute advice do you have for someone running one or more of the Disney races?



Have fun!! And also have a positive attitude, both about your running and abilities and also the weekend!


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> A bit behind again today as I have been on the phone with Disney for the new promotion that came out this morning. I struck out on getting a discount for my trip
> 
> *QOTD: *The big weekend starts tomorrow for those running the 5k or any combination of the 5k and other races. For those who have run this event before, what last minute advice do you have for someone running one or more of the Disney races?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My experience has been running the marathon only, but my advice would be to trust your training and get plenty of rest. Best of luck to yall!!!



Keep checking back for discounts.  I've been playing around last night and today for reservations and the site is so messed up right now.  I can't even get all the resorts to show up in the pull down menus.

ATTQOTD:  Go out there and HAVE FUN!!!  Take some pictures, check out the characters and enjoy all the costumes.  Best of luck to everyone running this weekend!  I'm jealous!


----------



## Sanchez

I'm in. 

I like variety and the challenge is, and has been, focusing on a particular distance or event. Best results, when compared to the field, have been in the 5k-10k range but solely training for and running those distances does not excite me. Conversely, logging voluminous miles and training for marathons is not for me.

In July I started a triathlon training program and competed in two international distance events in the fall. I enjoy the training and despite a sub-par swim am focusing on tri events this year with several running events from 5k to half marathon. In December I started with the Masters swim program to improve that aspect. Have several sprint and international distance tris on the calendar for March-June and may tackle a half iron man in the fall (if I can vastly improve the swim.)

As for running, the current plan is:

1/27  Charlie Post Classic 5k (20:59)
2/3    Save the Light Half Marathon (1:38:00)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: my advice is going to be anathema to some. Luckily there's not a 'Dislike' button.

<OldSchoolAdvice>
1. Don't hate the bus ride and the corral wait. It's part of the experience. Where else can you wear marked-down Walmart Christmas PJs in public? Well, except Walmart.
2. Unplug for a minute (or 5 hours). I've seen people so busy videoing the start fireworks that they don't 'experience' the fireworks. Talk to a fellow runner.
3. At the start, take a minute to reflect on the fact that you are healthy and have the means to be there.
</OldSchoolAdvice>


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Same as others already said, have fun! Prepare for the corral wait by bringing your breakfast with you. I did the WDW 10K in 2016 and ate in the room. Halfway through the race I got HANGRY. The rain didn’t help either. I’ve learned from that mistake and bring a banana or fruit bar to the corral. 



camaker said:


> 3/17 camaker - Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m (Goal: finish 50k, BHAG: finish 50m)



My husband is running the 50m! He’s never done Badwater so he’s pretty excited. I hope to make it to the finish line to see him!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - With the Dopey in mind, unless you trained to go all out 4 days in a row, take it easy on the early runs (5k & 10k). So, basically, follow your training. 

Also - sleep - try to get some now because the 4 early mornings have a continually worsening cumulative effect.


----------



## The Expert

Capang said:


> https://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-virtual-half-marathon/
> I just found my first unofficial half marathon. This should be some good motivation to get outside and off my butt. They cancelled all the schools today for cold and probably will the rest of the week. I have no motivation  to do anything but sit inside. Ugh. Now I have a reason to dust off the old treadmill and hope I don’t fall off of it. Woohoo!



MY KESSEL RUN IS BACK ON!!!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Have fun! These runs cost a lot of money, and the experience is different for everyone. So run your own race (whether that be taking every photo or going for a PR) and have a blast! As long as you've put in the training, you'll be just fine. Get as much sleep as you can, and I recommend moving around after the runs (especially if doing more than one).


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: 
Broken record alert... have fun, run your race. @apdebord makes a good point about breakfast. I ate in the room for Princess Half and got hangry. Definitely take it with you!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

QOTD: What I am currently telling myself over and over again everytime I break out into a cold sweat thinking about Sunday, "You've got this!  You've followed your training program.  You ran every long run.  You even got through that 20 miler.  Yes, it was hard.  Yes, your feet were hurting at the end.  But you got through it.  You'll get through those 26 miles too!  Remember during the Princess half when it was super crowded?  There were unexpected times you had to walk.  That's OK.  Take the energy from those massive crowds and use it!  You are surrounded by thousands of disney nerds just like you!  Think about how long you've wanted to run this race, and how lucky you are you get this chance!  Enjoy every magical Disney moment.  Expect that things will happen you weren't totally prepared for, but roll with the punches, and remember everything you just told yourself."


----------



## Chaitali

@beatlecat42 I'll be at the National Women's races in April too, doing the half


----------



## GreatLakes

*



			QOTD:
		
Click to expand...

*


> The big weekend starts tomorrow for those running the 5k or any combination of the 5k and other races. For those who have run this event before, what last minute advice do you have for someone running one or more of the Disney races?



If you are doing the full and going to the parks after just realize you might have some rubber legs.  When I did the full there it was the year we got Marathon Monday admission to a park so we went to Epcot.  We had the day-after marathon rubber legs something fierce.  Stairs were rough and the slightest incline was amplified.  Leaving the American Adventure and the movie in France was an adventure.  Once we got on those downhill ramps there was no stopping.  We just kept plowing along down the ramp hoping no one stepped in front of us.


----------



## LSUlakes

We either have a lot of new people joining in this thread this year or I am terrible at recognizing names. Either way, welcome again to all the new folks! 

I will get all the races to the OP ASAP. The work load is picking up at the office, and they are making me work lol.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> Welcome to the 2018 edition of the running thread! Going strong in it's 3rd year!
> 
> "Seriously, nobody here cares how fast or far you run. We all just love running and, of course, Disney" @ZellyB
> 
> The idea behind this thread is to discuss anything related to running. I welcome all levels of runners to participate, from someone who is just looking into getting into running/walking, to elite runners. All distances are also open to discussion. I believe we all have a lot to learn from one another as well as motivate each other along the way. Each day I will post a Question Of The Day (QOTD) to help keep the conversation going. I also support those who would like to post what there workout is each day, or weekly. It can be running, swimming, bike, weights, or whatever it is you do to exercise.
> 
> In the OP I will keep a list, which you are not obligated to partake in, of races fellow posters are running in the coming weeks, months, years... If you would like to be included on the list please provide the following information: Name of race and distance, date, goal time, actual finish time. I will keep the list updated as the information becomes available in this post. Races will be listed by date and both Disney and non Disney races are welcomed to the list.
> 
> This list is best viewed on a desktop.
> 
> Date - Poster - Race & Distance (Goal / Result)
> 
> 
> *January 2018*
> 01 - dmross - Ring in 8k (NG / N/A)
> 01 - JulieODC - Eagle Brook Saloon 5k (NG / 29:47)!
> 01 - JClimacus - NYD 4 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 04 - Disney at Heart - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - jmasgat - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - FFigawi - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - gjramsey - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - michigandergirl - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - camaker - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - rteetz - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - baxter24 - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - MissLiss279 - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
> 04 - DopeyBadger - WDW 5k (19:05/ N/A) Dopey
> 04 - whaler8 - WDW 5k (NG/ N/A) Dopey
> 04 - Dis5150 - WDW 5k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - IamTrike - WDW 5k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - BikeFan - WDW 5k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - barca33runner - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - kski907 - WDW 5K (NG / NA)
> 04 - bananabean - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
> 04 - kywyldcat03 - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
> 04 - Anisum - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - Nole95 - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
> 04 - princess - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
> 04 - CherieFran - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
> 04 - Baloo in MI - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - StarGirl11 - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - ZellyB - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - Chris-Mo - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 04 - SunDial - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - SunDial - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - Chris-Mo - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - ZellyB - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - StarGirl11 - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - Baloo in MI - WDW 10K (49:59 / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - CherieFran - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
> 05 - princess - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
> 05 - Nole95 - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
> 05 - Disney at Heart - WDW 10k (Finish comfortably / NA) Dopey
> 05 - Anisum - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - kywyldcat03 - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
> 05 - bananabean - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
> 05 - kski907 - WDW 10K (1:10.00 / NA)
> 05 - barca33runner - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - BikeFan - WDW 10k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - IamTrike - WDW 10k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - Dis5150 - WDW 10k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - whaler8 - WDW 10k (NG/ N/A) Dopey
> 05 - DopeyBadger - WDW 10k (39:45/ N/A) Dopey
> 05 - MissLiss279 - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
> 05 - baxter24 - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - Disney at Heart - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - jmasgat - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - FFigawi - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - gjramsey - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - PCFriar80 - WDW 10k (NG / N/A)
> 05 - DCVFan1994 - WDW 10k (NG / N/A)
> 05 - sourire - WDW 10k (Pics / N/A)
> 05 - garneska - WDW 10k (NG / N/A)
> 05 - michigandergirl - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - camaker - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - rteetz - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - Disney at Heart - Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - jmasgat - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - FFigawi - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - gjramsey - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - PCFriar80 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 06 - AbbyJaws2003 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 06 - BuckeyeBama - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 06 - *DisneyDreamer - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 06 - michigandergirl - WDW  Half Marathon(NG / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - camaker - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - rteetz - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Goofy
> 06 - baxter24 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - MissLiss279 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
> 06 - DopeyBadger - WDW Half Marathon (1:27:31/ N/A) Dopey
> 06 - whaler8 - WDW Half Marathon (NG/ N/A) Dopey
> 06 - Dis5150 - WDW Half Marathon (N/G / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - IamTrike - WDW Half Marathon (N/G / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - BikeFan - WDW Half Marathon (N/G / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - barca33runner - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - kski907 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA)
> 06 - bananabean - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
> 06 - kywyldcat03 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
> 06 - Anisum - WDW Half Marathon (3:00:00 / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - Disney at Heart - WDW Half Marathon (Finish comfortably / NA) Dopey
> 06 - Nole95 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
> 06 - princess - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
> 06 - CherieFran - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
> 06 - Baloo in MI - WDW Half Marathon (1:59:00 / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - StarGirl11 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - ZellyB - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - Chris-Mo - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - JClimacus - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Goofy
> 06 - SunDial - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - Chaitali - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 07 - SunDial - WDW Marathon (5:30:00 / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - JClimacus - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Goofy
> 07 - Chris-Mo - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - ZellyB - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - StarGirl11 - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - Baloo in MI - WDW Marathon (3:59:59 / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - CherieFran - WDW Marathonk (NG / NA) Dopey
> 07 - princess - WDW Marathonk (NG / NA) Dopey
> 07 - Nole95 - WDW Marathonk (NG / NA) Dopey
> 07 - Disney at Heart - WDW Marathon (5:30:00 / NA) Dopey
> 07 - Anisum - WDW Marathon (Finish In the Upright Position/ N/A) Dopey
> 07 - kywyldcat03 - WDW Marathon (5:00:00 / NA) Dopey
> 07 - bananabean - WDW Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
> 07 - kski907 - WDW Marathon (6:11:13 / NA)
> 07 - barca33runner - WDW Marathon (Finish Standing Up/ N/A) Dopey
> 07 - BikeFan - WDW M (N/G / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - IamTrike - WDW Marathon (NG/ N/A) Dopey
> 07 - Dis5150 - WDW Marathon (5:59:59/ N/A) Dopey
> 07 - whaler8 - WDW Marathon (NG/ N/A) Dopey
> 07 - DopeyBadger - WDW Marathon (3:14:04/ N/A) Dopey
> 07 - MissLiss279 - WDW Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
> 07 - baxter24 - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Goofy
> 07 - Disney at Heart - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - jmasgat - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - FFigawi - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - gjramsey - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - DVCFan1994 - WDW Marathon (Finish / N/A)
> 07 - disneydaydreamer33 - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 07 - cburnett11 - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 07 - BuckeyeBama - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 07 - Ksellers88 - WDW Marathon (4:30:00 / N/A)
> 07 - SheHulk - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 07 - sourire - WDW Marathon (Finish / N/A)
> 07 - garneska - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 07 - michigandergirl - WDW Marathon(NG / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - camaker - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - rteetz - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
> 13 - Ksellers88 - MLK 5k (NG / N/A)
> 13 - roxymama - The Frosty 5k (NG / N/A)
> 13 - apdebord - Charleston Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 13 - jennamfeo - RNR Arizona 5k (35:51 / N/A)
> 14 - jennamfeo - RNR Arizona Half Marathon (2:26:31 / N/A)
> 14 - Miranda - Snowflake Shuffle 5k (NG / N/A)
> 14 - LSUlakes - Louisiana Half Marathon (TBA / N/A)
> 20 - jennamfoe - Run with the Balloons 5k (NG / N/A)
> 21 - SarahDisney - NYRR Fred Lebow Manhattan Half Marathon (2:29:59 / N/A)
> 27 - Ksellers88 - Callaway Gardens Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 28 - gjramsey - Hot Chocolate Houston 15k (NG / N/A)
> 
> *February*
> 03 - michigandergirl - Groundhog Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 18 - JulieODC - Old Fashioned 10 Miler (1:40:00 / N/A)
> 24 - StarGirl - Orange Curtain 50k (NG / N/A)
> 24 - jennamfeo - Red Rock Canyon Half Marathon (2:11:12 / N/A)
> 24 - The Expert - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A)
> 24 - Dis_Yoda - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A)
> 24 - DIS-OH - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A) GSC
> 25 - DIS-OH - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
> 25 - apdebord - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> *March*
> 04 - apdebord - Newport News One City Maritime 8k (NG / N/A)
> 04 - Chaitali - Pacer's St. Pat's 5k/10k (NG / N/A)
> 18 - SarahDisney - United Airlines NYC Half Marathon (2:40:00 / N/A)
> 25 - roxymama - Shamrock Shuffle 8k (44:19 / N/A)
> 31 - run.minnie.miles - The Early Bird 10 Miler (TBD / N/A)
> *
> April*
> 14 - apdebord - Dismal Swap Stomp Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 16 - Wendy98 - Boston Marathon (TBD / N/A)
> 20 - TinkerBellLiz - Star Wars Dark Side 5K (NG / N/A)
> 20 - The Expert - Star Wars Dark Side 5K (NG / N/A)
> 20 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
> 21 - TinkerBellLiz - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG / N/A) Challenge
> 21 - The Expert - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG / N/A) Challenge
> 21 - Dis_Yoda - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 22 - TinkerBellLiz - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Challenge
> 22 - The Expert - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Challenge
> 22 - roxymama - Naperville Women's Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 28 - DIS-OH - Cap City Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 29 - Chaitali - National Women's Half Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
> 
> *May*
> 06 - JulieODC - Providence Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
> 06 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - USA Beach Running Championship 10k (PR / N/A)
> 19 - disneydaydreamer33 - Ogden Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> *
> June
> 
> July*
> 14 - disneydaydreamer33 - American Fork Steel Days 10k (NG / N/A)
> *
> August
> 
> September*
> 02 - apdebord - RNR Virginia Beach Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 08 - Baloo in Mi - Grand Rapids Marathon (NG / N/A)
> *
> October*
> 07 - roxymama - Chicago Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 07 - apdebord - Crawlin' Crab Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 13 - disneydaydreamer33 - Salt Lake City Haunted Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> *
> November*
> 22 - disneydaydreamer33 - Thankful Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> *
> December*




Please add my race:

March 10, 2018 - avondale - Rock n Roll Half Marathon Washington DC (2:07 / N/A)

Thanks!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The big weekend starts tomorrow for those running the 5k or any combination of the 5k and other races. For those who have run this event before, what last minute advice do you have for someone running one or more of the Disney races?



I'm going to channel Elsa for my advice:
Let it go.

Most likely, there are things about the race that won't be perfect. For me, it was the massive crowding and rain when I rain the 10K a few years back. And I really let it get me down. But halfway through the race I decided to just focus on the good and enjoy the race, and it was like two totally different races. So that's my advice: when things don't go as planned, or something gets messed up, just let it go and don't let it hold you back from having a great race experience.


----------



## Jules76126

Good luck to everyone running this weekend. I am having major FOMO. We are slated to get 12+ inches of snow tomorrow so I would totally rather be in WDW


----------



## Gemini1131

Another first timer adding in some races.
February 
24 - Gemini1131- Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A) fairytale challenge 
25 - Gemini1131- Princess Half Marathon (Finish with a picture/ N/A)fairytale challenge 

Goal for the half has been upgraded from make it to the castle to finish the. To finish with a picture. Started this whole running thing last year after finding all the race reports here and the Galloway plan. Will be doing the 10k with my two more athletic sisters and have stunned us all by being the most consistent with the running (something I always hated in the past). Still got a ways to go in training, but never would have imagined I would have run as far as I have on the training plan so far. Thank you guys so much for all the posts and information in these threads. They are more valuable than you can imagine


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: my advice is going to be anathema to some. Luckily there's not a 'Dislike' button.
> 
> <OldSchoolAdvice>
> 1. Don't hate the bus ride and the corral wait. It's part of the experience. Where else can you wear marked-down Walmart Christmas PJs in public? Well, except Walmart.
> 2. Unplug for a minute (or 5 hours). I've seen people so busy videoing the start fireworks that they don't 'experience' the fireworks. Talk to a fellow runner.
> 3. At the start, take a minute to reflect on the fact that you are healthy and have the means to be there.
> </OldSchoolAdvice>


Your first piece of advice made me laugh.  That's a good thing.  And your second and third pieces of advice were also tremendous.  I don't consider myself an expert by any stretch of the imagination.  But as a slower runner that knows what it takes to finish, I hope that anything I say to a new runner helps them find success.  

Now, for my advice to a runner doing a multi race challenge or race for the first time. 

1.  Take the shorter distance(s) easier.  Save your strength for the half and/or full if you're running a challenge.

2.  Trust _your _training and run _your _race.  Don't get caught up in what everyone else is doing in their race. 

3.  Wear your medal and/or race weekend shirt around the parks afterwards.  I would not be doing this if I had not talked with other runners about their experience.  I knew about runDisney _years_ before I actually ran a race.  I saw the race description and thought "that sounds cool.  Too bad I'll _never_ be able to do it."  Years later I actually talked with some runners wearing their medals.  And they reassured me that I could actually do it.  Beyond saying, "you can do this" they actually explained to me what a 16 minute per mile pace felt like and that I could walk it.  2 years later I signed up.  And the day before my very first half, I met a couple in line at Disneyland who were running the race the next day too.  I knew they were running because they were wearing their marathon weekend shirts.  I told them I was nervous and they continued to encourage me.  As fate would have it, I would meet them again around mile 13 the next morning.  Like they told me, I was going to finish.  I'm fairly certain that I would never have taken up running if not for the encouragement of the runDisney participants who took the time to tell me _how_ I could do it.


----------



## LSUlakes

The race list is up to date! I will probably be a little late getting to tomorrow QOTD as DD is sick and I will be staying home with her tomorrow. Best of luck to everyone running the 5k tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> The race list is up to date! I will probably be a little late getting to tomorrow QOTD as DD is sick and I will be staying home with her tomorrow. Best of luck to everyone running the 5k tomorrow!!!



Sleepless Knight Race Plans

April 20 - Star Wars The Dark Side 5K
April 21 - Star Wars The Dark Side 10K
April 22 - Star Wars The Dark Side Half Marathon


----------



## BoilerGirl91

Thank you for all you do @LSUlakes. Hope your daughter feels better.

When you get a chance, my spring races are:

March
17-BoilerGirl91-Leprechaun Chase 5k (NG/NA)

April
28-BoilerGirl91-Cleveland 10 Miler (1:50/NA)

May
19-BoilerGirl91-Cleveland Marathon 5k (NG/NA)
20-BoilerGirl91-Cleveland Marathon 10k (NG/NA)


----------



## MissLiss279

5k PR (unofficial time) 27:47! Once I got warmed up and through the crowd, I felt pretty good.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Question (not be confused with the official QOTD): Does anyone keep a physical running journal? I am very interested in a bullet-style running journal and would like to hear your experience. What do you include in your journal? How long have you kept it?


----------



## evre13

cannot wait to hear about everyone's adventures this weekend in chilly Florida! 

A few races, as I come out of lurkdom further: 

February 
2 - evre13 - NYRR Gridiron 4 Miler - (NG/NA)

April
29 - evre13 - Pike’s Peek 10K - (1:10/NA)

June
2 - evre13 - Baltimore 10 Miler - (NG/NA)

October 
10 - evre13 - Baltimore Half Marathon (2:30/NA)

December 
8 - evre13 - Kiawah Half Marathon (2:20/NA)


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> Question (not be confused with the official QOTD): Does anyone keep a physical running journal? I am very interested in a bullet-style running journal and would like to hear your experience. What do you include in your journal? How long have you kept it?



I have a believe training journal that I used for one week and never used again. LOL. I'm much better at tracking on my Excel spreadsheet. If you want my believe one, I am happy to mail it to you. I don't see myself writing it down over tracking electronically. I forget and then don't want to take the time to go back and write it down. I do track my distance, pace, HR and cadence in my excel spreadsheet though.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> Question (not be confused with the official QOTD): Does anyone keep a physical running journal? I am very interested in a bullet-style running journal and would like to hear your experience. What do you include in your journal? How long have you kept it?



I used to, but I switched to an Excel spreadsheet a little over a year ago.
Mine had some of the same stuff as my spreadsheet - date&time, running time, distance, pace, warm up/cool down info, splits, shoes, nutrition, and other assorted notes. It also had weather/outfit information (which I probably should have put in my spreadsheet too, honestly, but I just didn't) and some other fairly irrelevant stuff (like what music I was listening to during the run)



evre13 said:


> 2 - evre13 - NYRR Gridiron 4 Miler - (NG/NA)


See you there! (I'm volunteering at a fluid station)


----------



## KingLlama

March 10....Lucky Leprechaun 10-Miler
April 22...Dark Side Half Marathon

April 23....eat everything on WDW property


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> Question (not be confused with the official QOTD): Does anyone keep a physical running journal? I am very interested in a bullet-style running journal and would like to hear your experience. What do you include in your journal? How long have you kept it?


I am very much a write it down kind of person. I got a believe journal for this year's training and so far I like it. It's easier for me to grab a book while I am eating immediately after my run session and accurately write down how I felt and how it was vs waiting to get on my laptop to fill in a spread sheet. I have only been using it this week, so we will see how long I last. I tried to do an actual bullet journal last year and got to about March before I got sick of drawing a journal. I got a Plum Paper planner for my life planning stuff, which also have a fitness section I added in, in case I didn't like the believe journal. (I have a notebook problem -- I love them. I buy notebooks all the time.)


----------



## BelleWannabe4

run.minnie.miles said:


> Question (not be confused with the official QOTD): Does anyone keep a physical running journal? I am very interested in a bullet-style running journal and would like to hear your experience. What do you include in your journal? How long have you kept it?



I'm a huge bullet journal convert! I love mine. In addition to my weekly "keep your life together" pages, I have a monthly calendar where I keep track of events and a monthly running tracker. It's pretty simple because I am not an artistic person and I don't really have the time to try  But I note how far I ran, what my final time was and my pace. I also keep track of my hiking on the same page and then add up my total miles at the bottom for each month. I really like it because I love looking back after a hard run/hike and realize "oh wow, I actually am getting faster/stronger/whatever" even when it definitely does not feel like it.

ETA: I've kept my bullet journal up for almost 2 years now. I was a huge skeptic at first but now it's how I keep track of EVERYthing. My bf laughs at how much I carry that thing around


----------



## jennamfeo

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I'm a huge bullet journal convert! I love mine. In addition to my weekly "keep your life together" pages, I have a monthly calendar where I keep track of events and a monthly running tracker. It's pretty simple because I am not an artistic person and I don't really have the time to try  But I note how far I ran, what my final time was and my pace. I also keep track of my hiking on the same page and then add up my total miles at the bottom for each month. I really like it because I love looking back after a hard run/hike and realize "oh wow, I actually am getting faster/stronger/whatever" even when it definitely does not feel like it.
> 
> ETA: I've kept my bullet journal up for almost 2 years now. I was a huge skeptic at first but now it's how I keep track of EVERYthing. My bf laughs at how much I carry that thing around


I really did love my bullet journal, but I think Pinterest got the best of me because I would obsess over making it super pretty and artsy.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KSellers88 said:


> I'm much better at tracking on my Excel spreadsheet.





SarahDisney said:


> I used to, but I switched to an Excel spreadsheet a little over a year ago.



I work on excel all.day.long. so was thinking of something different, but I guess I have easy access... 



jennamfeo said:


> I have only been using it this week, so we will see how long I last. I tried to do an actual bullet journal last year and got to about March before I got sick of drawing a journal. I got a Plum Paper planner for my life planning stuff, which also have a fitness section I added in, in case I didn't like the believe journal. (I have a notebook problem -- I love them. I buy notebooks all the time.)



We are notebook/planner spirit animals. I love my planner (complete with colored pens). 



BelleWannabe4 said:


> I'm a huge bullet journal convert! I love mine. In addition to my weekly "keep your life together" pages, I have a monthly calendar where I keep track of events and a monthly running tracker.



I think I would really enjoy the creation behind the bullet journal... also, I should have never searched for this on pinterest. Way too many ideas!


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> I think I would really enjoy the creation behind the bullet journal... also, I should have never searched for this on pinterest. Way too many ideas!



If you really like the creativity behind journaling, then definitely try it. Mine was pretty boring, but if you're going to get creative, there's a lot you can do - different colors based on different categories of runs (or something like that), stickers based on how the run went (although I don't know if bullet journals generally use stickers ... if not, they should) ... and you can do that all daily/weekly/monthly. If you're looking for a creative outlet in general, journaling is great for being creative and staying organized at the same time.

I'm such a techie these days that I computer pretty much everything, but I miss color-coding things. Color-coding is the best. I really need to color-code more things in my life.


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> I work on excel all.day.long. so was thinking of something different, but I guess I have easy access...
> 
> I think I would really enjoy the creation behind the bullet journal... also, I should have never searched for this on pinterest. Way too many ideas!



If you are super creative, I'd go with a bullet journal. I am definitely not and mine would turn out like this. LOL


----------



## surfde22

Making a comeback to the Disboards.  I had a rough year with running, and life in general, last year, and am hoping being active on here will help me get back into running again.  I currently have no races planned, but am considering the Twin Cities Marathon on 10/7 with a few shorter distances sprinkled in, but that's dependent on the outcome of two potential ankle surgeries this year.

@jennamfeo 
List of states I've run in: DE, MD, VA, FL, NY, MN, HI, CO, IA, WI


----------



## Sleepless Knight

run.minnie.miles said:


> Question (not be confused with the official QOTD): Does anyone keep a physical running journal? I am very interested in a bullet-style running journal and would like to hear your experience. What do you include in your journal? How long have you kept it?


I'm another one who uses a spreadsheet.  Similar to Excel yes, but mostly it's portable and allows me to record the date, miles ran, etc.  While I don't do anything beyond that, it's easy enough to add other stuff if you want to.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

surfde22 said:


> ...but that's dependent on the outcome of two potential ankle surgeries this year.



I don't know what ankle surgery you're having, but I had ankle surgery a couple of years ago. PM me if you want some non-medically-approved advice. Including how to drive.  Response may be delayed as I'M GOING TO DISNEY WORLD! (half-way there)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Ankle Surgery was the best thing I ever did.  

I forgot how it was to live with two good ankles.  Granted, my ankle may ache when its really cold or when the weather changes rapidly but that is better than losing balance or it falling out every few months.


----------



## surfde22

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I don't know what ankle surgery you're having, but I had ankle surgery a couple of years ago. PM me if you want some non-medically-approved advice. Including how to drive.  Response may be delayed as I'M GOING TO DISNEY WORLD! (half-way there)



Thanks. I don’t know all the details on the surgery yet, as I’ve yet to meet the surgeon. He’s in very high demand, so I’m working with my primary care doctor, who works with him at the Vikings, to get all my scans done and in place so I can cut the line with the surgeon.  I’ll send you a PM with some questions and the details I do know. 



Dis_Yoda said:


> Ankle Surgery was the best thing I ever did.
> 
> I forgot how it was to live with two good ankles.  Granted, my ankle may ache when its really cold or when the weather changes rapidly but that is better than losing balance or it falling out every few months.



Yeah, I’m nervous and as excited as one can be for surgery at the same time. The only other surgery I had went horribly wrong, but I know this time I’m going to have the best of the best performing the surgery. The surgeon I’m going with is one of the best foot/ankle doctors in the world. But I’m definitely excited not to feel like my ankle is going to give out every other step. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## LSUlakes

Well DD seems to be doing much better. Dad on the other hand has what DD is now getting over. It's never ending! I have never been sick so many times in my life during the fall/winter.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

surfde22 said:


> Yeah, I’m nervous and as excited as one can be for surgery at the same time. The only other surgery I had went horribly wrong, but I know this time I’m going to have the best of the best performing the surgery. The surgeon I’m going with is one of the best foot/ankle doctors in the world. But I’m definitely excited not to feel like my ankle is going to give out every other step. Hopefully it goes well.



I get that.  Once I had my MRI done - it was a shock I was able to walk much at all or even run like I did (granted running with a really nice ortho brace) with the amount wrong with it.  Hope it all works well for you!


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> Well DD seems to be doing much better. Dad on the other hand has what DD is now getting over. It's never ending! I have never been sick so many times in my life during the fall/winter.


Nooooo. Feel better!! (Glad DD is better though!)


----------



## DIS-OH

Run #3 on the treadmill this week...I am disliking this winter weather.

On the other hand, the predicted windchill of -20 has led to a Two Hour Delay for school tomorrow morning...so I get to sleep in on my birthday!!!


----------



## JulieODC

I signed up for a winter warrior challenge with the goal of 1 mile outside every day I. January. Yesterday we got 18 inches, so my mile came in the form of shoveling (see Garmin photo for proof!)

I admit I only signed up knowing we would be at WDW 6 days this month, and I would get a little reprieve from the cold!


----------



## Jules76126

Well running in the new year hasn’t gone that well. The cold and snow has not helped any. Next week looks way better so going to get back at it. On the plus side in the last 14 days I’ve only worked 1 due to snow and holiday break so can’t really complain.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

Alright 2018 resolution/goal....follow this thread more. Thanks @LSUlakes for keeping up with it, so great to see it still going as I believe you started it after the 2016 Marathon Weekend. 

Late 2016 and 2017 were disappointing for me from a running perspective, but I changed/tweaked some things and over the past month I've seen some improvements. Currently I'm not registered for anything, but I'm hoping to do a race in early March and hopefully something in December.

Good luck to those running the rest of Marathon Weekend!


----------



## kski907

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Talk to a fellow runner.



I like this one.  Told kids it was okay to talk with others in the corrals and DD ended up finding another gal from Alaska running.  They both commiserated about how everyone keeps tell them you must be used to the cold weather when in reality I think it has been warmer there then here the past 2 mornings.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

I have a question for you guys who run longer distances.  Bit of running history first.  I'm a Galloway run/walker.  I've completed a 5k training program and 2 10k programs with my longest run at 9 miles.  I just started half marathon training and I picked beginner since I've never done this distance.  Maintenance runs for the beginner are 30 minutes.  My usual maintenance runs have been 3 to 4 miles at varying paces. 

So my question:  Should I stick with the plan or continue with what I've been doing?  I don't want to not recover from the longer runs I'll be doing later in the training!

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## JulieODC

TinkerBellLiz said:


> I have a question for you guys who run longer distances.  Bit of running history first.  I'm a Galloway run/walker.  I've completed a 5k training program and 2 10k programs with my longest run at 9 miles.  I just started half marathon training and I picked beginner since I've never done this distance.  Maintenance runs for the beginner are 30 minutes.  My usual maintenance runs have been 3 to 4 miles at varying paces.
> 
> So my question:  Should I stick with the plan or continue with what I've been doing?  I don't want to not recover from the longer runs I'll be doing later in the training!
> 
> Thank you for any advice.



I followed a Galloway plan last year and usually did maintenance runs of 30-45 min, which for me was 3-4 miles, and that worked well.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

TinkerBellLiz said:


> I have a question for you guys who run longer distances.  Bit of running history first.  I'm a Galloway run/walker.  I've completed a 5k training program and 2 10k programs with my longest run at 9 miles.  I just started half marathon training and I picked beginner since I've never done this distance.  Maintenance runs for the beginner are 30 minutes.  My usual maintenance runs have been 3 to 4 miles at varying paces.
> 
> So my question:  Should I stick with the plan or continue with what I've been doing?  I don't want to not recover from the longer runs I'll be doing later in the training!
> 
> Thank you for any advice.


In a manner of speaking 9 miles isn't that far off from a half.  I found a 4 week half marathon training plan that called for a 9 mile long run the week before the half.

Personally, I've learned to love the 30-45 minutes instead of 30 minutes that the intermediate or multi race challenge Galloway plans call for.  There are certainly days when I don't want to go an extra 15 minutes after using run-walk for 30 minutes, but I tell myself it's mile 12 on race day and that usually helps me push through to the end.  My current maintenance runs are a little bit over 4 miles using the 45 minute maintenance runs that the Galloway plan recommends.  

The thing you do not want to do is overtrain or increase mileage by too much from week to week.  That leads to increased risk of injury.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

JulieODC said:


> I followed a Galloway plan last year and usually did maintenance runs of 30-45 min, which for me was 3-4 miles, and that worked well.





Sleepless Knight said:


> In a manner of speaking 9 miles isn't that far off from a half.  I found a 4 week half marathon training plan that called for a 9 mile long run the week before the half.
> 
> Personally, I've learned to love the 30-45 minutes instead of 30 minutes that the intermediate or multi race challenge Galloway plans call for.  There are certainly days when I don't want to go an extra 15 minutes after using run-walk for 30 minutes, but I tell myself it's mile 12 on race day and that usually helps me push through to the end.  My current maintenance runs are a little bit over 4 miles using the 45 minute maintenance runs that the Galloway plan recommends.
> 
> The thing you do not want to do is overtrain or increase mileage by too much from week to week.  That leads to increased risk of injury.



My last 10k plan had maintenance runs that included cadence drills and the 400 meter intervals as well as "race rehearsal" miles built in and were 45 minutes to an hour.  My maintenance runs also include hills  where the long runs are a flat running path.   I think I'll keep this going instead of the flat 30 minutes and see how I feel.

In looking at the Half training plan, each long run over 7 miles is followed the next week by a long run of 3 to 4 miles.  It looks to have recovery built into it so I don't think I'll be over training.  If I feel tired I can always cut back a few days!  I also never run the week of a race to allow myself extra recovery time. 

Thank you both for the advice!  I've been very lucky this past year with no injuries except a rolled ankle from stepping on a pinecone and hope to keep it that way!


----------



## Waiting2goback

surfde22 said:


> Thanks. I don’t know all the details on the surgery yet, as I’ve yet to meet the surgeon. He’s in very high demand, so I’m working with my primary care doctor, who works with him at the Vikings, to get all my scans done and in place so I can cut the line with the surgeon.  I’ll send you a PM with some questions and the details I do know.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I’m nervous and as excited as one can be for surgery at the same time. The only other surgery I had went horribly wrong, but I know this time I’m going to have the best of the best performing the surgery. The surgeon I’m going with is one of the best foot/ankle doctors in the world. But I’m definitely excited not to feel like my ankle is going to give out every other step. Hopefully it goes well.



Ankle surgery didn't help me but I had no option I guess.  

@LSUlakes i didn't see my name for the full on Sunday if you would like to add me. My goal is finishing and having fun.  That's it.  

Hope you feel better.


----------



## maw

run.minnie.miles said:


> Question (not be confused with the official QOTD): Does anyone keep a physical running journal? I am very interested in a bullet-style running journal and would like to hear your experience. What do you include in your journal? How long have you kept it?



I started a bullet journal. I'm not entirely consistent with it yet - but I did love tracking running and workouts in it. I read this article - https://www.runnersworld.com/runnin...let-journal-designs-runners-are-using/slide/2. I did something similar to the running trees. It was fun to see progress during training. I tracked what I ate before long runs, too, since I'm always curious how that helps or hurts.


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> Haha, you are probably right.  I think I'm going to have some kind of "how far into the race can I get before Mike and Billy finish" challenge for myself.  Though they are probably going to cheat and have a head start from their "fast dudes" corral.
> (That HM # is a little inflated since I have secrets in my head still about that one too.)
> 
> Though is there a Chicago equivalent of stopping to ride TOT?  Stop to ride the Hancock building elevator?


Ride the elevator to the top, take your drink to the ladies room to enjoy the view?


----------



## LSUlakes

RunDisneyDad said:


> Alright 2018 resolution/goal....follow this thread more. Thanks @LSUlakes for keeping up with it, so great to see it still going as I believe you started it after the 2016 Marathon Weekend.
> 
> Late 2016 and 2017 were disappointing for me from a running perspective, but I changed/tweaked some things and over the past month I've seen some improvements. Currently I'm not registered for anything, but I'm hoping to do a race in early March and hopefully something in December.
> 
> Good luck to those running the rest of Marathon Weekend!



I started it after my first Disney marathon in 2016. Glad to have you on board!



Waiting2goback said:


> Ankle surgery didn't help me but I had no option I guess.
> 
> @LSUlakes i didn't see my name for the full on Sunday if you would like to add me. My goal is finishing and having fun.  That's it.
> 
> Hope you feel better.



Feeling better. Hope to get back to running Monday! Sorry I don’t have your name on the list! I will add when I get to a PC. Mobile makes life difficult. Best of luck tomorrow.




Good luck to everyone  running tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## rootbeerkid

Question: A Garmin watch was used during the Disney half today. It measured a distance of 13.37 miles. Certainly there was less-than optimal tangents and some dodging of other runners here and there.  Is an extra quarter mile typical in a Disney race?  In other races that you've participated in?


----------



## SarahDisney

rootbeerkid said:


> Question: A Garmin watch was used during the Disney half today. It measured a distance of 13.37 miles. Certainly there was lass-than optimal tangents and some dodging of other runners here and there. Is an extra quarter mile typical in a Disney race? In other races that you've participated in?



I almost always have a little extra distance at races ... for me Disney races go waaaaay over because of character stops, but even without stops, I'd say the weaving around and not hitting the tangents could account for an extra 0.26 miles. Doesn't seem unusual at all.


----------



## camaker

rootbeerkid said:


> Question: A Garmin watch was used during the Disney half today. It measured a distance of 13.37 miles. Certainly there was lass-than optimal tangents and some dodging of other runners here and there.  Is an extra quarter mile typical in a Disney race?  In other races that you've participated in?



Sounds pretty typical to me. I didn't stop for any characters or restrooms yesterday and had a final total of 13.31 miles. I think last year's full actually came in around 27.0 miles for me.


----------



## JulieODC

rootbeerkid said:


> Question: A Garmin watch was used during the Disney half today. It measured a distance of 13.37 miles. Certainly there was lass-than optimal tangents and some dodging of other runners here and there.  Is an extra quarter mile typical in a Disney race?  In other races that you've participated in?



Very common. My Princess half was 13.38.


----------



## Kathymford

Happy 2018 everyone! I’ve been following along on Strava with everyone’s accomplishments with severe ‘I miss Disney races’ melancholy. Then I remembered to come check out the thread! Ha. I do miss being able to check in here every day. Stupid work responsibilities. Adulting is hard. 

My goal for 2018 is to get back to a regular routine of activity. Most of 2017 I did pretty much nothing and it SHOWS. literally. That is not gonna work for 2018. 

Can’t wait to read the race reports from this weekend. Can’t believe it was only 2 years ago when I was there. Seems like forever ago. Post pictures please! Ha.


----------



## Miranda

I got a whopping 13.7 at Tinker Bell in 2015.


----------



## Bree

Yup.  I always have extra mileage at Disney races. Weaving around others really adds up!


----------



## bananabean

rootbeerkid said:


> Question: A Garmin watch was used during the Disney half today. It measured a distance of 13.37 miles. Certainly there was less-than optimal tangents and some dodging of other runners here and there.  Is an extra quarter mile typical in a Disney race?  In other races that you've participated in?



Totally. I was at 27.0 exactly for the full. My mile announcements were waaaay off by mile 15.


----------



## LSUlakes

Missed another day of work today with this cold!!! It’s never ending. Slacking on getting this thread rolling this year.

The better late than never QOTD: Have you run any of the Disney races as part of a charity group? If so, which one and any cool perks of being part of that group?

ATTQOTD: I have not but was considering it for 2019.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I have not ran any race for a charity but @roxymama inspired me to add that goal to my bucket list. Maybe not this year, but next year for sure. Not sure if it will be for runDisney, but I would feel great raising money for any race honestly!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> The better late than never QOTD: Have you run any of the Disney races as part of a charity group? If so, which one and any cool perks of being part of that group?



I know this probably makes me sound like a terrible person, but ... I hate fundraising. I cannot ask people to donate money. When I worked for a nonprofit, I never made the fundraising calls because I just couldn't do it.
I think it's great that people do run for charity, but ... not gonna happen for me.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Missed another day of work today with this cold!!! It’s never ending. Slacking on getting this thread rolling this year.
> 
> The better late than never QOTD: Have you run any of the Disney races as part of a charity group? If so, which one and any cool perks of being part of that group?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have not but was considering it for 2019.



I never have and probably won't for the same reasons @SarahDisney laid out.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

FFigawi said:


> I never have and probably won't for the same reasons @SarahDisney laid out.



Ditto.

@LSUlakes Hope you feel better soon! It's been a nasty season for sickness. Boo.


----------



## Kathymford

ATTQOTD: Agree about not having the will to ask people for money; even for charity. I had terrible cross-sales as a bank teller.  And some of requirements are quite lofty, at least for Disney races.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Missed another day of work today with this cold!!! It’s never ending. Slacking on getting this thread rolling this year.
> 
> The better late than never QOTD: Have you run any of the Disney races as part of a charity group? If so, which one and any cool perks of being part of that group?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have not but was considering it for 2019.


I have not and haven’t really considered it. I probably would be able to raise the money but just don’t feel I’m ready to commit to that yet.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> Missed another day of work today with this cold!!! It’s never ending. Slacking on getting this thread rolling this year.
> 
> The better late than never QOTD: Have you run any of the Disney races as part of a charity group? If so, which one and any cool perks of being part of that group?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have not but was considering it for 2019.


I have not.  I know that some charities offer personalized coaching and running swag.  I don't think I ever will because of the fundraising requirements.  Many charities have a minimum amount to be raised which is usually much greater than the race registration by itself.  I know someone who ran a race for charity.  When she failed to meet the fundraising amount, the charity charged her the difference between what she had raised and the required minimum.   



SarahDisney said:


> I know this probably makes me sound like a terrible person, but ... I hate fundraising. I cannot ask people to donate money. When I worked for a nonprofit, I never made the fundraising calls because I just couldn't do it.
> I think it's great that people do run for charity, but ... not gonna happen for me.


Choosing not to run for a charity does not make one a terrible person.  Many people feel uncomfortable asking others for money even if it's for a wonderful cause.  That doesn't make them terrible.  If you love the cause of a charity, then support it in whatever way you can.  That may not always mean financially.  You can give of your time as well.  And there are many worthy causes that need your donations that may not be able to sponsor runners in a race.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Have you run any of the Disney races as part of a charity group? If so, which one and any cool perks of being part of that group?



This year I am running the Princess races for Autism Speaks. My 14yo son is autistic.  I didn’t purchase my bibs through them so my minimum donation is $250.  There are some perks, but that’s not why I’m doing it!

Shirt & hat or visor
Team dinner
Private pre and post race tent


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  For a Disney Race, no.  I did for St. Jude Half Marathon in 2017 and didn't meet the goal and thus had to put up the rest of the money myself (which luckily gets to help me with taxes). I don't think I'll do it again.


----------



## Jules76126

I have not run for charity but have donated to many people who have. As others have stated in terrible asking for money. I always feel bad even if it’s a small Amount. My SIL ran on a charity bib for Chicago so we donated to that. We have also supported people running on charity bibs for Boston. Those are intense as usually the goal is 10k per runner.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: No, and like others, I am also terrible at fundraising.  I am an introvert, I hate dealing with people in real life, I cannot fundraise.   I tried to raise $500 for for Running for Rescues last year for one of my races, and I only managed to get $350.  From myself, my parents, and my boss.  Maybe my SO, too, I can't remember if he donated.


----------



## xjillianpaige

LSUlakes said:


> The better late than never QOTD: Have you run any of the Disney races as part of a charity group? If so, which one and any cool perks of being part of that group?



I'm running Princess on a charity bib! For a few reasons, one is that it got me a bib for the half and second is because it's for a good cause. I took my time researching each available charity to find out what they do, what their minimum was, and if I could feel good supporting them.

I work for a non-profit, and I feel uncomfortable asking for money there because a lot of the people I am in contact with that use this non-profit are not in a place to give back and are receiving our support. Also a lot of who we ask are employees, and while it's not "required" to donate, full-time staff don't really feel like they have much of a choice. Part time staff have a much easier time saying no.

However, when I'm working with an organization that I believe in and am excited about, it's easier to make the ask. It's also super easy to post a photo of myself out on a run or right after a run and add a caption with a link. I easily hit my $500 thanks to friends and family who saw my post on Facebook or Instagram. I made the ask indirectly and I feel like there's less pressure that way, they don't feel like they have to donate.

That was a LONG answer and sort of not on topic. Let me read that QOTD again... perks! I think there's a pasta party the night before and maybe snacks pre/post race? I'm not super aware of the perks, to be honest. I didn't plan on taking advantage of them.


----------



## beatlecat42

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Have you run any of the Disney races as part of a charity group? If so, which one and any cool perks of being part of that group?



Haven't for any race, although I've supported family doing it (American Cancer Society) and have met some lovely people supporting charities during races (was really impressed with the Crohn's/Colitis team at RNR NOLA last year).  I've got similar misgivings about fundraising as others, not least of which is that it feels like I'd essentially be asking others to subsidize my entry to a race.  I know that's not really the case, but that's what it feels like to me...

(At least it's a charity thing here; growing up, we'd have to do fundraising stuff for swim team and my mother always hated that the team would make us ask others for money.  That definitely felt way too selfish.)

ETA: From talking with the Crohn's/Colitis folks, some of their "perks" includes support up to and throughout the race -- especially for us back-of-the-pack slowpokes, their commitment to checking rest areas/portapotties and making sure no one got left behind was really wonderful to see, they really took the "team" thing to heart.


----------



## JulieODC

I have a similar feeling to many about charity fundraising - out of my comfort zone. That said, I have no problem donating to friends and family who have done it!!

One guy in my local running group is raising $ for his Boston charity bib....the requirement is somewhere around $7500-10000. He has a ton of support from the charity, but that’s a lot!


----------



## Mickey Momma

Oof.  Sitting in the airport this morning and thought to myself “I bet there is a 2018 thread.”  And I am already nine pages behind!

@LSUlakes - I know it is late, but can you add me to the crowd that ran Dopey this weekend?  Thanks!


----------



## MissLiss279

@LSUlakes - Here are my times for the weekend. Thanks to my @DopeyBadger plan, I was able to get the Sextuple PR Dopey Challenge! The weather was really good running weather for me. I wasn’t sure if I would be able to PR the marathon or not; however, knowing that I might be able to PR helped my mental game late to keep pushing. I ended up with a 14 minute PR! I don’t usually go into Disney races looking to PR, but I knew that I had a chance to do it, and I still had fun. 

WDW 5k (NG / 27:46)PR!! Dopey
WDW 10k (NG / 57:29)PR!! Dopey
WDW Half (NG / 2:08:13)PR!! Dopey
WDW Marathon  (NG / 4:44:37)PR!! Dopey


----------



## DopeyBadger

MissLiss279 said:


> @LSUlakes - Here are my times for the weekend. Thanks to my @DopeyBadger plan, I was able to get the Sextuple PR Dopey Challenge! The weather was really good running weather for me. I wasn’t sure if I would be able to PR the marathon or not; however, knowing that I might be able to PR helped my mental game late to keep pushing. I ended up with a 14 minute PR! I don’t usually go into Disney races looking to PR, but I knew that I had a chance to do it, and I still had fun.
> 
> WDW 5k (NG / 27:46)PR!! Dopey
> WDW 10k (NG / 57:29)PR!! Dopey
> WDW Half (NG / 2:08:13)PR!! Dopey
> WDW Marathon  (NG / 4:44:37)PR!! Dopey


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How long does it take you to recover from a hard race? Which day seems to be worse?

ATTQOTD: The duration for recovery varies for me. Shorter races typically dont have the long lasting effects of the marathon distance, but do require some easy runs. Post marathon, I find it take about two weeks before I am ready to start any hard running again. The day after the marathon is usually the worse for me. Coming in second is about 2-3 hours after the race. I deal with frequent leg cramps during both despite my best efforts to take fluids and nutrients. The sore legs the next day only add to it. By day 3 I am usually over the soreness, and will try a easy run by day 4.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  It seems the more races I do, the easier recovery has gotten.  After my first half - I was pathetic for the first 3 days post race with the worst day being 2 days afterwards.  Now it seems I"m good within 24 hours.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How long does it take you to recover from a hard race? Which day seems to be worse?


Depends on the distance really. After a marathon I feel it for a couple days but at least try to keep moving so I don’t get stiff and extra sore.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: The evening after the marathon is probably the worst for me, especially any time I sit down for a few minutes and then try to get moving again.  (Bus ride anyone?)  I have learned to walk, walk, walk as much as I possibly can post-marathon and then the next day I walk some more.  

First day post-marathon I can usually pass for a normal person unless stairs or bending are involved.  I think this has to do with the walking as much as being properly trained for the distance.

Sometimes I have pain after shorter distances and sometimes I don’t.  Makes me wonder how much more I may have been able to push myself.


----------



## gjramsey

I guess it is time to rejoin the real world after the Xmas Cruise and the Disney Dopey thing.  Not surprised I am behind in this thread!!

WDW 5k (NG / 26:33) Dopey (1 Character)
WDW 10k (NG / 50:47) Dopey (3 Characters. should've been 4, but photopass was not out yet for Rapunzel)
WDW Half (NG / 1:58:07) Dopey (13 Characters)
WDW Marathon (NG / 4:22:46) Dopey (19 characters)

Proud to say I am officially Dopey!

When we left Texas before Christmas, the long range forecast for Orlando was 70s/50s, so we did not pack a lot of cold weather clothing.  Getting of the ship on the 31st, we were stunned to see how cold the race week was going to be, and had to hit Target/Wal-Mart/Costco for some extra cold weather clothing.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Like others have said, it depends on the distance for me. Despite my feet killing me for the first two hours after finishing the marathon on Sunday, I feel good today! It is so important to keep moving even though the thought of stairs is terrifying. It took me longer last year to recover from the marathon compared to Dopey this year so I am super happy about that!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How long does it take you to recover from a hard race? Which day seems to be worse?



For a 5K or 10K, I'm generally fine right after. 
Half I need a day or two ... it generally gets worse before it gets better. The last day of pain also tends to be the worst day.
I've never done anything longer than that, so I don't know about that.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:

Marathons hit me the worst when I race hard.  I will be wiped out most of the day of, and the soreness will hit the next two days.  I usually take off most of the week following a marathon before trying to run again.

For other races, the day of will be the hardest and usually ok the next days.


@LSUlakes Here are a couple more races for me this year to add to the list

Feb 03 - Katy Half (NG / N/A)
Apr 08 - Vintage Park Half (NG / N/A)


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How long does it take you to recover from a hard race? Which day seems to be worse?



Like most others have said, recovery time varies based on the distance.  Anything under a half I don't really need much for recovery time.  For a half I may take a couple of days.  After the one marathon I've run I took two weeks off running to let my body fully heal after a year plus training for Dopey.  The afternoon after a race tends to be the worst for me.  I've long had issues with my calves and they always seem to flair up after a race.


----------



## roxymama

I’m a bit behind this week.

ATTQOTD Mon: I have not had experience yet running for a charity, so stay tuned for my recap in October.  Like some have mentioned, I have registered with Girls on the Run for the Chicago Marathon 2018.  I was very close to signing up with them even prior to the lottery because I have stopped at their expo booths on at least three or four occasions because I’ve just be drawn to their charity/programs.  But I decided to go the lottery route and was not accepted that way.  It didn’t take me long to decide this was my year to both run the marathon but also to get involved.  By waiting until after the lottery, my minimum went up $500 so I probably should have just signed up from the get-go, but at least now the charity will get more from me.

  It was not an easy decision because of all the reasons everyone listed here already.  I sell stuff all day at work, but this is different.  I never wanted to get to a point where I was being pushy so I’ve left everything very open (and I will never get upset that any particular person does not donate…I’m more surprised by how many people have donated!)   I also told myself that I would only do it if I was OK with fronting ANY cost I could not raise.  And I 100% want to be involved way more than just running with a bib and special singlet.  So I will be volunteering at all of their 5k races this year, mentoring, and if I can find a program close enough I’d like to commit to an assistant coach role if possible.  That part may need to wait until post October, but I’d like to be involved past my race anyways.  I’m at 70% of my goal and I have a lot of people here to thank.  I never expected that.  I have family, my company, and soon my husband’s company to thank too and then I think I’ll be at my 100% before the end of the month.  But I’m still going to volunteer and mentor…that’s super important to me!!    

I’ll get back to you all on perks…since I haven’t done it yet.


ATTQOTD TUES: The day off I tend to be running on some kind of adrenaline.  I usually feel it more the day after a race.  When I stick to training I tend to recover very well.  Even after my last two halfs, I didn’t feel demolished.  It took me what felt like a month (but less) to recover from my first 10k because I had been sick leading up to it and wore shoes that were way too old.

I still like to take it easy for a few days and definitely with running – just easy miles – and on the easy end of my paces for a little while!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

Jules76126 said:


> charity bibs for Boston. Those are intense as usually the goal is 10k per runner.



WOW! When I ran with a charity bib in 2013 the min. was $4,000 plus some fees and entry into the race. I was lucky and had a few people make most of the contribution, but if they had not I was prepared to pay whatever mark I did not make. 10k is a lot and fundraising is not a easy task. 



MissLiss279 said:


> @LSUlakes - Here are my times for the weekend. Thanks to my @DopeyBadger plan, I was able to get the Sextuple PR Dopey Challenge! The weather was really good running weather for me. I wasn’t sure if I would be able to PR the marathon or not; however, knowing that I might be able to PR helped my mental game late to keep pushing. I ended up with a 14 minute PR! I don’t usually go into Disney races looking to PR, but I knew that I had a chance to do it, and I still had fun.
> 
> WDW 5k (NG / 27:46)PR!! Dopey
> WDW 10k (NG / 57:29)PR!! Dopey
> WDW Half (NG / 2:08:13)PR!! Dopey
> WDW Marathon  (NG / 4:44:37)PR!! Dopey



Congrats!!!! Thats a awesome weekend!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I generally feel pretty good after everything up to a half marathon.  After a hard marathon, it takes me 3-4 days to get all the soreness out.  The worst parts are the evening of the race after everything has cooled off and the next morning.

Also, here are my results from this past weekend.  Let's just say things didn't go very well at all due to illness.  The 5k and 10k were pretty well what I'd planned to run, but the half marathon is a personal worst by a pretty good margin and the marathon is my second slowest when I had planned to be shooting for a PR...

WDW 5k (NG / 31:43) Dopey
WDW 10k (NG / 1:05:45) Dopey
WDW Half (NG / 3:06:59) Dopey
WDW Marathon (NG / 5:33:33) Dopey


----------



## jennamfeo

On the topic of fundraising -- it is very difficult. Someone had mentioned that being passionate about the cause helps and that is SO true. Last March, I raised money for St. Baldrick's who provides money to Childhood Cancer research. I am a mom but I haven't personally known a child with cancer, I can only imagine how I would feel if mine did. I was raising money and in turn to the money being donated, I would be shaving my head, to show solidarity to the children who have to shave their heads for treatment purposes. I ended up raising $6000. It was an amazing and humbling feeling. I mostly used social media and just annoyed every person on my instagram and facebook. I didn't really care because the money was for something that I cared about.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: The first time I ran the Disneyland Half, I immediately got in a car and drove down to San Diego. I didn't know that my legs should have kept moving, so when I got out of the car I could barely walk. It was AWFUL and probably what put a bad taste in my mouth for half marathons. Now I know better and it's just a lot of walking and movement for me, which is why Disney races are the best because you race and then you go to the parks!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I don’t need recovery after a 5K or 10K.  I have only run one half marathon (2017 PHM).  After the race I stretched, showered and took a nap. I felt great and went to MK in the afternoon, ate a huge dinner at BOG and stayed through the fireworks. Monday was when it hit me. My 3 hour drive home felt like 6.  I slept the afternoon away. I wasn’t sore at all, but the fatigue was really bad!


----------



## apdebord

Monday ATTQOTD: I have not ran for a charity.  However, my dad owns a gymnastics facility and he puts on charity functions from time to time.  Since my husband and I like to race, he got in touch with Relay for Life and they want to work with us to put on a 5K! We're hoping to do it sometime this year, but it'd be cool to do it this June and mark my mom's 1-year cancer free anniversary.

Today's ATTQOTD: I am so hit or miss with recovery.  Sometimes a simple 4 mile training run will knock me down and sometimes I'm perfectly fine after a tough race....I have no idea why.  Typically though, day 2 is the worst.


----------



## Sanchez

beatlecat42 said:


> Haven't for any race, although I've supported family doing it (American Cancer Society) and have met some lovely people supporting charities during races (was really impressed with the Crohn's/Colitis team at RNR NOLA last year).  I've got similar misgivings about fundraising as others, *not least of which is that it feels like I'd essentially be asking others to subsidize my entry to a race.  I know that's not really the case, but that's what it feels like to me...*



I cannot speak to other charities, but I once attended a Team in Training organizational meeting and that is exactly what it is - soliciting donations to subsidize your race. As I recollect, you had a choice of several races. Local races required a minimum fundraising threshold and significant travel required a much higher threshold. Donations up to the threshold covered your expenses (entry fees, flight, hotel) and beyond that the money went to the charity. If you did not solicit the minimum requirement you would be personally responsible for covering the difference. 

The organizers were not shy about this and neither were many of the attendees. For some it was simply a way to have an expenses paid trip to a nice location.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (Monday): I didn't necessarily run for a charity, but I did fund raise for the Run Across Georgia last year that benefits House of Heroes. I raised a whopping $150, thanks to my parents, grandparents and in-laws. LOL. I was always too afraid to post on social media.

ATTQOTD (today): 5ks, 10ks and half marathons I have found I am normally okay after, unless I race them with a hard effort. Then normally immediately following the race is the worst for me. It is pretty much the same after a marathon because I hurt the worst right when I finish and the soreness starts to go away once I keep moving. I have never sat down for an extended period of time after a half or full, so I think that helps. I am also normally in a weird daze right after the finish line, so this Sunday I wandered around like a lost child with my snack box, Powerade, water and all that other stuff they handed me until I found my mom and headed back to the hotel.


----------



## xjillianpaige

Sanchez said:


> I cannot speak to other charities, but I once attended a Team in Training organizational meeting and that is exactly what it is - soliciting donations to subsidize your race. As I recollect, you had a choice of several races. Local races required a minimum fundraising threshold and significant travel required a much higher threshold. Donations up to the threshold covered your expenses (entry fees, flight, hotel) and beyond that the money went to the charity. If you did not solicit the minimum requirement you would be personally responsible for covering the difference.
> 
> The organizers were not shy about this and neither were many of the attendees. For some it was simply a way to have an expenses paid trip to a nice location.



The charity I'm racing with will subsidize travel and other costs up to $600 if you reach a certain amount of donations over the $500 minimum (I would need to get to just shy of $5,000 to any sort of reimbursement or money toward my race). I will not be getting any money toward my hotel or travel - everything is on me. I'm hopeful that means that the $500 that I am donating will go straight to the organization! 

That said, there are some charities where clearly the money raised goes right back into the runners instead of the organization. That's why I really stress the importance of making sure it's a charity that you believe in and feel good about working with!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I usually figure a few days of being sore after a half, with the day after being the worst. As others have said, I definitely was less sore after my Disney half due to all of the walking, but at the same time, I was considerably more exhausted.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Last year after the marathon, the second day was the worst. This year ran Dopey with an @DopeyBadger plan and I am not sore at all. Would never have guessed I ran a marathon.


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> WOW! When I ran with a charity bib in 2013 the min. was $4,000 plus some fees and entry into the race. I was lucky and had a few people make most of the contribution, but if they had not I was prepared to pay whatever mark I did not make. 10k is a lot and fundraising is not a easy task.



The minimum is now $5,000 plus the entry fee. However, the average last year per entry was something like $11,000 raised. Even if you qualify for Boston on time, but want to run with the charity you are still required to raise the minimum. People around here don't really have a hard time raising the money. They do big fundraising events many times in the form of silent auctions and usually get the prizes donated. Marathon Monday is such a big deal around here that people usually have no problem donating, which is nice. Still too rich for my blood.


----------



## roxymama

Sanchez said:


> I cannot speak to other charities, but I once attended a Team in Training organizational meeting and that is exactly what it is - soliciting donations to subsidize your race. As I recollect, you had a choice of several races. Local races required a minimum fundraising threshold and significant travel required a much higher threshold. Donations up to the threshold covered your expenses (entry fees, flight, hotel) and beyond that the money went to the charity. If you did not solicit the minimum requirement you would be personally responsible for covering the difference.
> 
> The organizers were not shy about this and neither were many of the attendees. For some it was simply a way to have an expenses paid trip to a nice location.



With mine I'm paying the cost of my registration with my own money.  So that the money people donate to me goes right to the charity.  I personally would feel weird if I got a paid for vacation when that could go towards a charitable cause?


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

roxymama said:


> I’m a bit behind this week.
> 
> ATTQOTD Mon: I have not had experience yet running for a charity, so stay tuned for my recap in October.  Like some have mentioned, I have registered with Girls on the Run for the Chicago Marathon 2018.  I was very close to signing up with them even prior to the lottery because I have stopped at their expo booths on at least three or four occasions because I’ve just be drawn to their charity/programs.  But I decided to go the lottery route and was not accepted that way.  It didn’t take me long to decide this was my year to both run the marathon but also to get involved.  By waiting until after the lottery, my minimum went up $500 so I probably should have just signed up from the get-go, but at least now the charity will get more from me.
> 
> It was not an easy decision because of all the reasons everyone listed here already.  I sell stuff all day at work, but this is different.  I never wanted to get to a point where I was being pushy so I’ve left everything very open (and I will never get upset that any particular person does not donate…I’m more surprised by how many people have donated!)   I also told myself that I would only do it if I was OK with fronting ANY cost I could not raise.  And I 100% want to be involved way more than just running with a bib and special singlet.  So I will be volunteering at all of their 5k races this year, mentoring, and if I can find a program close enough I’d like to commit to an assistant coach role if possible.  That part may need to wait until post October, but I’d like to be involved past my race anyways.  I’m at 70% of my goal and I have a lot of people here to thank.  I never expected that.  I have family, my company, and soon my husband’s company to thank too and then I think I’ll be at my 100% before the end of the month.  But I’m still going to volunteer and mentor…that’s super important to me!!
> 
> I’ll get back to you all on perks…since I haven’t done it yet.
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD TUES: The day off I tend to be running on some kind of adrenaline.  I usually feel it more the day after a race.  When I stick to training I tend to recover very well.  Even after my last two halfs, I didn’t feel demolished.  It took me what felt like a month (but less) to recover from my first 10k because I had been sick leading up to it and wore shoes that were way too old.
> 
> I still like to take it easy for a few days and definitely with running – just easy miles – and on the easy end of my paces for a little while!!!



A date late and somewhat off-topic.

I volunteered as an assistant coach for GOTR for the first time this past Fall.  It was fun and challenging at the same time.  Challenging because we are DINKs and I do not interact with children much.  The 5k was a lot of fun and again, challenging, as I had to take over the role of head coach because the head coach could not be there.  Seeing the girls complete the race was very rewarding!  Being a coach provided an opportunity I would not have had other wise - our chapter hosted Loretta Claiborne for a showing of the movie about her life and Q and A then pictures with her afterwards.  http://www.lorettaclaiborne.com/   You can also find her speeches on YouTube.  (sorry if this is a repeat of this story, I know DH posted about this).

*On the topic of fund-raising*, during my training class some of the other coaches inquired about fundraising; if someone they knew wanted to donate.  Honestly, this had never entered my mind and I am uncomfortable asking people for money.  About a month later DH and I were on vacation and met the CEO of a company in the town where we live.  Right before Christmas I sent him a personal letter asking him to consider supporting GOTR.  I was not optimistic but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  I had not read my emails in a few days and on Christmas saw there was an email from him.  To my surprise he said he would be happy to support GOTR...at the highest contributor level listed in the Sponsorship packet I had sent!!

I am looking forward to coaching again in the Spring and experiencing the challenges and rewards that come with mentoring Girls!!

Mrs PADC


----------



## Kathymford

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How long does it take you to recover from a hard race? Which day seems to be worse?



As a slower, less mileage, interval runner, my recovery tends to be more mental. After my best half to date, I don't think I wanted to run for like a month. haha. Luckily, I had another race coming up, but my heart really wasn't in it. Also, most of my irritations come from being dehydrated (headaches usually). Just living dat-to-day I'm probably in a constant state of dehydration. lol.


----------



## Mumof3RN01

Hello... leaving Disney and feeling bummed! Had a great weekend but def carried some mixed emotions. I signed up for the 1/2 in early “17, had never run in my life but started. My motivation took me to 6miles and I gave up.  Had no idea what I gave up on until I stood at the finish line this Sunday watching and listening to such inspirational people cross that finish line. I stood there watching & cheering - super proud of my BF for working through his challenges this year and crossing that finish line. So disappointed in myself for not listening to his support & encouragement when I gave up.  
Met some very supportive people at the meet up Monday. I’m looking forward to 2018.  I’ve set new goals for myself I want to accomplish.  I’m tired of being disappointed in myself and having no confidence.  I want to start running again, I want to drop 50lbs and feel happy with myself. I’m signing up for a 10K for June. 
My BF told me you guys have been a great group of support for him and I was hoping to find some positive vibes from you all! 
Thank you  
And congrats to all those who ran dis this wkend!


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:   At least initially, I have had very different experiences with my two marathons.  In October, I hung around post race for about 30 minutes, then had to get in a car for 5 hours.  Every time I did have to get up I was very sore and stiff.  But I woke up feeling better than expected on Monday.  And I think I ran again for the first time Wednesday, slow and short.   

Sunday after WDW, I felt ok, went into Epcot, had lunch at San Angel Inn, walked around a bit, did the Mickey and Pals character stop for pictures, then back to the resort late afternoon before heading out to Citricos for dinner.  Felt ok the whole time.  But Monday, I was sore, my shins in particular, which I never recall being particularly sore after any run or race.  Walking around AK all day was doable but slower than normal at times.  I think this week it will be at least Thursday before I attempt a run.  Maybe Friday.  I don't normally need much recovery after 10ks or even halves, but I don't run too fast either 

@LSUlakes here's my update for this weekend:

I was recovering from an upper respiratory illness both days so I took it easy with lots of pictures and rode RnRC enroute to the marathon finish

05 - DCVFan1994 - WDW 10k (NG / 1:07:15)  
07 - DVCFan1994 - WDW Marathon (Finish/6:21:59) 

While the marathon is over 1:15:00 greater than my first, the 18 picture stops and roller coaster ride made the extra time totally worth it!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How long does it take you to recover from a hard race? Which day seems to be worse?



I take a week or so to recover from a hard marathon. The soreness is usually gone within a few days (day two seems to be worse), but the exhaustion lingers for a bit longer. I find swimming and light spinning on the trainer help get me going in the meantime.


----------



## McNs

FFigawi said:


> I take a week or so to recover from a hard marathon. The soreness is usually gone within a few days (day two seems to be worse), but the exhaustion lingers for a bit longer. I find swimming and light spinning on the trainer help get me going in the meantime.


Day 2 is usually the worst day for me too. Haven’t done a full for nearly 10 years but I well remember the pain and the looong break from running. When I did my half last year I was back our running a couple of days later, but I think that was more because I was in a good running habit, rather than running for the event.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How long does it take you to recover from a hard race? Which day seems to be worse?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The duration for recovery varies for me. Shorter races typically dont have the long lasting effects of the marathon distance, but do require some easy runs. Post marathon, I find it take about two weeks before I am ready to start any hard running again. The day after the marathon is usually the worse for me. Coming in second is about 2-3 hours after the race. I deal with frequent leg cramps during both despite my best efforts to take fluids and nutrients. The sore legs the next day only add to it. By day 3 I am usually over the soreness, and will try a easy run by day 4.



It really depends on the race and how I feel after.  I have had 10k's where I was more sore than a 1/2.  I have three marathons under my belt and the 2nd I wasn't sore at all which is ironic, since that's the one I tore my tendon.  I am still in a decent amount of pain from Sunday's race.  I went to AK Sunday night and Epcot all day yesterday both of which hurt.  But, it's only pain. 



Mumof3RN01 said:


> Hello... leaving Disney and feeling bummed! Had a great weekend but def carried some mixed emotions. I signed up for the 1/2 in early “17, had never run in my life but started. My motivation took me to 6miles and I gave up.  Had no idea what I gave up on until I stood at the finish line this Sunday watching and listening to such inspirational people cross that finish line. I stood there watching & cheering - super proud of my BF for working through his challenges this year and crossing that finish line. So disappointed in myself for not listening to his support & encouragement when I gave up.
> Met some very supportive people at the meet up Monday. I’m looking forward to 2018.  I’ve set new goals for myself I want to accomplish.  I’m tired of being disappointed in myself and having no confidence.  I want to start running again, I want to drop 50lbs and feel happy with myself. I’m signing up for a 10K for June.
> My BF told me you guys have been a great group of support for him and I was hoping to find some positive vibes from you all!
> Thank you
> And congrats to all those who ran dis this wkend!



Let me be the first to welcome you.  It sounds like you had a good experience watching the race Sunday.  Motivation comes from manly different places.  It sounds like you have a really supportive boyfriend, you should listen to him.  We all have a story on this thread.  If you follow along, participate in the question of the day.  We usually have a question where everyone shares their story.  You will see you aren't alone.  Here's the thing, I have passed blind people during marathons, people with prosthetic legs, etc...   there are a millions reasons NOT to better yourself if you look hard enough, but if you fight for yourself and do the work, the payoff to tremendous. 

@FFigawi- John, it was nice meeting you in person.  Thanks to you and @Keels for putting the meet up together.  I didn't get to say bye to you Monday.  We have a great group of people and it was nice meeting everyone.  Hope to see you all again at a future race.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Has anyone ordered shoes from runningwarehouse. com? Had ok luck?

They have my current shoes on (mega?) sale for $60... weird to get the exact same color?


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How long does it take you to recover from a hard race? Which day seems to be worse?



It depends.  For my last 2 marathons, I was running the next day, although very slowly.  The hardest part was the middle of the night bathroom trip the first night.  If I am not injured, I usually feel fine within a week or 2.  5k's beat me up.  My lungs will hurt for 2 days from the burn.

I have really enjoyed reading everyone's recaps and stories.  I have glanced ahead to next year and keeping WDW marathon on my radar.  It is a week later next year which works so much better for my schedule.  I don't know how you all do it right after the New Year.


----------



## Wendy98

run.minnie.miles said:


> Has anyone ordered shoes from runningwarehouse. com? Had ok luck?
> 
> They have my current shoes on (mega?) sale for $60... weird to get the exact same color?


I order from Running Warehouse frequently.  There is always a coupon code online for more savings.  They have a great return policy also.  I typically wear the same shoe so it makes ordering easy.  For the price of shoes, I never care what they look like even if I had that color scheme already.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Wendy98 said:


> I order from Running Warehouse frequently.  There is always a coupon code online for more savings.  They have a great return policy also.  I typically wear the same shoe so it makes ordering easy.  For the price of shoes, I never care what they look like even if I had that color scheme already.



Thank so much Wendy! I looked up a coupon code and feel like I just got the deal of the century on running shoes.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I've found that full recovery from race weekend varies depending on a variety of factors.  My longest distance is a half and I have never run faster than 3 hours and 5 minutes.  The only time I was fully or mostly trained and ran "just" the half, I was able to resume normal training albeit at a slightly slower pace 2 days after the half and normal speed 4 days later.  Since that time, I've added multi race challenges which generally mean that I need to slow down substantially.  For anywhere from 2-7 days after the half, I'm in a slow and steady keeps the exercise going mode until I feel like I'm ready to resume my normal training load.  I've learned enough to know that if I have the next race scheduled and need to be training for it, that all my prior training is not lost if I take it easy for a few days.


----------



## mrsg00fy

run.minnie.miles said:


> Has anyone ordered shoes from runningwarehouse. com? Had ok luck?
> 
> They have my current shoes on (mega?) sale for $60... weird to get the exact same color?


I have ordered my favorite shoes from them on mega sales before. At the really low prices I bought several in same color. I usually will switch out a pair of the colored laces to tell them apart. No issues. Made a return once. Painless. Look for coupons too


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> @FFigawi- John, it was nice meeting you in person.  Thanks to you and @Keels for putting the meet up together.  I didn't get to say bye to you Monday.  We have a great group of people and it was nice meeting everyone.  Hope to see you all again at a future race.



You're welcome! It was great to meet you and everyone else too. See you at another one in the future.


----------



## LSUlakes

Sanchez said:


> I cannot speak to other charities, but I once attended a Team in Training organizational meeting and that is exactly what it is - soliciting donations to subsidize your race. As I recollect, you had a choice of several races. Local races required a minimum fundraising threshold and significant travel required a much higher threshold. Donations up to the threshold covered your expenses (entry fees, flight, hotel) and beyond that the money went to the charity. If you did not solicit the minimum requirement you would be personally responsible for covering the difference.
> 
> The organizers were not shy about this and neither were many of the attendees. For some it was simply a way to have an expenses paid trip to a nice location.



That was not how the charity I ran for worked. We had some perks, but nothing like that. We had to raise the minimum, and then race entry, travel, ect came out our own pocket. 



Jules76126 said:


> The minimum is now $5,000 plus the entry fee. However, the average last year per entry was something like $11,000 raised. Even if you qualify for Boston on time, but want to run with the charity you are still required to raise the minimum. People around here don't really have a hard time raising the money. They do big fundraising events many times in the form of silent auctions and usually get the prizes donated. Marathon Monday is such a big deal around here that people usually have no problem donating, which is nice. Still too rich for my blood.



Looks like the next time I run Boston would be because I BQ. I just dont think I could raise much more than $7,500. It would be a risky move to sign up for $10,000 or more. Major props to those who are able to raise that much! I also believe that Boston charities go through a detailed process to get in, and the funds for some of the ones I researched are well explained on where they are going to be used. 



Mumof3RN01 said:


> Hello... leaving Disney and feeling bummed! Had a great weekend but def carried some mixed emotions. I signed up for the 1/2 in early “17, had never run in my life but started. My motivation took me to 6miles and I gave up.  Had no idea what I gave up on until I stood at the finish line this Sunday watching and listening to such inspirational people cross that finish line. I stood there watching & cheering - super proud of my BF for working through his challenges this year and crossing that finish line. So disappointed in myself for not listening to his support & encouragement when I gave up.
> Met some very supportive people at the meet up Monday. I’m looking forward to 2018.  I’ve set new goals for myself I want to accomplish.  I’m tired of being disappointed in myself and having no confidence.  I want to start running again, I want to drop 50lbs and feel happy with myself. I’m signing up for a 10K for June.
> My BF told me you guys have been a great group of support for him and I was hoping to find some positive vibes from you all!
> Thank you
> And congrats to all those who ran dis this wkend!



Welcome to the thread! I think you will find some useful information here and well as a lot of motivational people. If you have any questions, feel free to ask. If you have a question you would like to submit as QOTD, just send me a PM and I will post it for you. Can you tell us a little about your training? Maybe if you gave us some details, like mile per week, and longest run leading up to race day, we can help you with a plan for your next run.


----------



## FredtheDuck

run.minnie.miles said:


> Has anyone ordered shoes from runningwarehouse. com? Had ok luck?
> 
> They have my current shoes on (mega?) sale for $60... weird to get the exact same color?



I have had great experiences with them. They’re awesome with returns and exchanges, too. Not weird to get the same color. I just got my NB model on sale in the same color as my old (and now retired) ones from runningwarehouse. Google around and you can always find 10 pct off, too.

ETA: Billy recommended setting price alerts for the models @MoanasPapa and I wear. Both of us had a pair in rotation go on sale last week, snagged thanks to the price alert.


----------



## Z-Knight

My girlfriend wants to run a 5k with me...she has had knee issues before so she wants to be careful. The first step is to get her proper shoes, but after that I am looking for a recommendation on 5k plans and also on what to so to help her avoid injury. Can anyone give me some advice? I want her to start with a run-walk method, i believe.


----------



## Ariel484

Z-Knight said:


> My girlfriend wants to run a 5k with me...she has had knee issues before so she wants to be careful. The first step is to get her proper shoes, but after that I am looking for a recommendation on 5k plans and also on what to so to help her avoid injury. Can anyone give me some advice? I want her to start with a run-walk method, i believe.


Either Galloway or Couch-to-5K.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Z-Knight said:


> My girlfriend wants to run a 5k with me...she has had knee issues before so she wants to be careful. The first step is to get her proper shoes, but after that I am looking for a recommendation on 5k plans and also on what to so to help her avoid injury. Can anyone give me some advice? I want her to start with a run-walk method, i believe.



How fun! I used Active’s Couch to 5k app to get to my first 5k. I loved it enough to recommend to my mom when she went for her 5k, too.


----------



## Z-Knight

Ariel484 said:


> Either Galloway or Couch-to-5K.





FredtheDuck said:


> How fun! I used Active’s Couch to 5k app to get to my first 5k. I loved it enough to recommend to my mom when she went for her 5k, too.



how many runs per week are those plans


----------



## FredtheDuck

Z-Knight said:


> how many runs per week are those plans



C25k is three days a week. All in the 30 min range. Starts out more walking than running and gradually shifts intervals until the runner is running 30 minutes.


----------



## Z-Knight

cool, thanks...I'll check out the app/plan


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
Recovery Time for me does really depend on the distance.  For a marathon I am sore the following day but then begin to feel better pretty quickly.  I am usually fatigued for many days.  I have found that resting for a few days and then  switching from runs to walks and bike rides for the remainder of the first week and then slow, easy runs in the second week I feel pretty back to normal.

@LSUlakes here are my Dopey results:
5K - 34:29
10K - 51:01
Half - 1:57:23
Full - 4:21:03


----------



## Z-Knight

btw, for the couch to 5k, can elliptical be substituted for some runs? would you get the same benefit?


----------



## LSUlakes

Z-Knight said:


> My girlfriend wants to run a 5k with me...she has had knee issues before so she wants to be careful. The first step is to get her proper shoes, but after that I am looking for a recommendation on 5k plans and also on what to so to help her avoid injury. Can anyone give me some advice? I want her to start with a run-walk method, i believe.



Couch to 5k is a solid option. It starts off east enough, leaving you feeling confident and wanting more. Then a few weeks in, it will get a little challenging, but once you get through that week, the rest seems to get easier as you feel confident about what you have already accomplished.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Z-Knight said:


> btw, for the couch to 5k, can elliptical be substituted for some runs? would you get the same benefit?



IMO, no, you wouldn't get exactly the same benefits. I find the elliptical to be a little easier than running (I used it a lot to get cardio in while recovering from a knee injury), both aerobically and on the joints. The resistance/rhythm of an elliptical are different than running. So I'd worry that someone substituting elliptical training was going to be underprepared and/or disappointed to find that running is more physically taxing than elliptical work. I will say that elliptical is better than nothing, for sure, but I'm not sure I'd consider it a stand-in for running. Again, just my opinion, others may have different experience!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *for those who have been running for a few years in the group, what single piece of advice would you have given to yourself when you first started out (if that was possible) that would have had the biggest impact? Would that advice change if you were giving it to someone else thats just starting out?

ATTQOTD: I would tell myself and other new runners to just stick with it. Extended time off makes getting back to it difficult and not worth the rest. This is true unless the reason for time off is a injury. I am kicking myself for basically doing little to nothing all of 2017. I finally started feeling better yesterday, and was on facebook when the "my memories" came up. I saw a picture of my family and I the day before the WDW marathon at Hollywood Studios, and then another picture from 6 years ago. Then I kinda looked at myself and realized I was inching closer to the bigger version of myself 6 years ago, and the time for excuses was over. Running 2 miles yesterday was way more difficult than I recall. One Day at a Time!


----------



## Ariel484

Z-Knight said:


> btw, for the couch to 5k, can elliptical be substituted for some runs? would you get the same benefit?


I agree with @FredtheDuck that it's not quite the same - she'd get the cardio but it doesn't simulate the pounding of running well enough.  I had an injury leading up to last year's PHM and switched from running to biking/elliptical for the last 2 weeks of training.  From a cardiovascular standpoint I felt fine during the races, but my feet/legs/knees were suffering during the end of the half.  Granted, that was as a result of zero running, so I'm not sure how much she'd lose substituting elliptical for SOME of the runs.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD:  Training a body to run can take months and years, not days and weeks.  Keep some type of record of your running stats (through Excel, Garmin, Strava, etc.) and compare large chunks of time to see improvements instead of comparing one week to another.  In short: trying to go too hard too fast will only lead to injuries and a "I'm not cut out to be a runner" mentality.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *for those who have been running for a few years in the group, what single piece of advice would you have given to yourself when you first started out (if that was possible) that would have had the biggest impact? Would that advice change if you were giving it to someone else thats just starting out?



I'd tell younger me to start with a shoe fitting. I had serious IT band problems during my first year of running until I had my gait analyzed and changed shoes. I'd recommend this to anyone starting out, not just me.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *for those who have been running for a few years in the group, what single piece of advice would you have given to yourself when you first started out (if that was possible) that would have had the biggest impact? Would that advice change if you were giving it to someone else thats just starting out?



Slow down!  PRs are for race day, not training runs.  Establish a good balance of easy paced runs to build a strong cardio base with tempo and long runs to work on speed instead of running every training run as hard as you can.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: What @camaker said. Grateful to have learned that from you folks here, and to be practicing it with the help of DB's training plans.


----------



## Bree

Not sure where to be asking this, but.......

Is it a mistake to change a training plan this close to PHM?  I’m running all three races. Galloway has been good to me, but I’m bored with cycling through his plans.  Higdon plans seem a little better, but I really like Hanson plans.  Just not sure where to start.  I printed out the Hanson plan and used their calculator to figure out pacing.  It’s a lot of mileage per week compared to Galloway. I’ve been doing run/walk, but on yesterday’s 4 mile run I was able to run 99.9% of it.  I just don’t want to overtrain myself and get injured.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: Already some great advice. 

I'd add, don't get too fired up about your good days and don't beat yourself up over your bad days. I've found no rhyme or reason to my running. Why is it some days are perfect, yet i can go out within a week of that perfect day under exact same conditions and be dog poop. Stay focused on your goal and realize a bad day, sore knee, busy life schedule, etc are all apart of the journey. If this were easy, everyone would doit. Look around you and realize you are one of the few people out training on any given day.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Question for those of you using Garmin products: I have an AppleWatch (series 2), and I love it for everything BUT running. I got some gift cards for Christmas that I was thinking of putting towards a Garmin in order to get some better running data as I head in to my spring half training cycle.

If I'm NOT going to use the watch for anything but running, would you recommend a 235? I know that I want the heart rate monitoring, so that takes the 230 out of the running. Or is there something better out there that I need to seriously consider? I know people love the Fenix, but if it isn't going to be my primary watch, is it worth the extra money?


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Definitely what @camaker said: SLOW. DOWN. When I first started running I wasn't even thinking about doing races, really. It was just something I could do for cheap. But everyday I went out there and tried to run as fast as I could because I thought if I wasn't always running fast, was it even worth it? Thank you @DopeyBadger for teaching me that in order to run fast you must run slow(er) (sometimes).


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *for those who have been running for a few years in the group, what single piece of advice would you have given to yourself when you first started out (if that was possible) that would have had the biggest impact? Would that advice change if you were giving it to someone else thats just starting out?


Believe in yourself. Don’t push too hard. Trust your training. Properly fitted shoes.


----------



## Nole95

QOTD - You don't need to run every training run as fast as you can.  Follow the training plan as it's set up, which will include days where you will be running at slower paces. Trust that your training plan will get you to where you want to be come race day.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: I would tell myself to stop comparing myself to other runners.  My only real competition is myself.  There will always be much faster runners than me, but so what!  This is about improving myself and enjoying the journey.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I was just about to submit my answer when @Baloo in MI said exactly what I think. "Comparison is the thief of joy."
Also, running should be fun. It's won't be fun every single second or even every run, but run for enjoyment, not punishment.


----------



## LSUlakes

Bree said:


> Not sure where to be asking this, but.......
> 
> Is it a mistake to change a training plan this close to PHM?  I’m running all three races. Galloway has been good to me, but I’m bored with cycling through his plans.  Higdon plans seem a little better, but I really like Hanson plans.  Just not sure where to start.  I printed out the Hanson plan and used their calculator to figure out pacing.  It’s a lot of mileage per week compared to Galloway. I’ve been doing run/walk, but on yesterday’s 4 mile run I was able to run 99.9% of it.  I just don’t want to overtrain myself and get injured.



PHM is ~ 6 weeks out... I think making a drastic change compared to what you have been doing could have some negative effects. At best you could try to add a little more mileage, but I would not over do it, as race day isnt all that far away. Try the new plan for your next event, instead of switching midway would be my suggestion. 



FredtheDuck said:


> Question for those of you using Garmin products: I have an AppleWatch (series 2), and I love it for everything BUT running. I got some gift cards for Christmas that I was thinking of putting towards a Garmin in order to get some better running data as I head in to my spring half training cycle.
> 
> If I'm NOT going to use the watch for anything but running, would you recommend a 235? I know that I want the heart rate monitoring, so that takes the 230 out of the running. Or is there something better out there that I need to seriously consider? I know people love the Fenix, but if it isn't going to be my primary watch, is it worth the extra money?



I havent looked at Garmin watches since the 235 came out and i purchased it. I really like the watch and I do use it as a everyday watch. It does not have as many cool features as the apple watch likely has, but it isnt meant to either as Garmin is outdoor/sports tech company. So it would be perfect for running and maybe doing outdoor things that you wouldn't want to mess up the apple watch. Also, not having to use a HR strap is the single greatest thing ever! The HR may not always be exact (for various possible reasons), but its still better than the strap IMO. 
For some really detailed reviews on running watches, search rainmaker. I think thats the name.


----------



## DVCFan1994

FFigawi said:


> I'd tell younger me to start with a shoe fitting. I had serious IT band problems during my first year of running until I had my gait analyzed and changed shoes. I'd recommend this to anyone starting out, not just me.



Ditto to this.



LSUlakes said:


> I havent looked at Garmin watches since the 235 came out and i purchased it. I really like the watch and I do use it as a everyday watch. It does not have as many cool features as the apple watch likely has, but it isnt meant to either as Garmin is outdoor/sports tech company. So it would be perfect for running and maybe doing outdoor things that you wouldn't want to mess up the apple watch. Also, not having to use a HR strap is the single greatest thing ever! The HR may not always be exact (for various possible reasons), but its still better than the strap IMO.
> For some really detailed reviews on running watches, search rainmaker. I think thats the name.



It’s DC Rainmaker.  

And I too love my 235


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *for those who have been running for a few years in the group, what single piece of advice would you have given to yourself when you first started out (if that was possible) that would have had the biggest impact? Would that advice change if you were giving it to someone else thats just starting out?



Progress at your own pace, but never say never.
Some people will max out at the 5K distance. Others will run ultras. Most of us are somewhere in the middle. Do what feels best for you right now, and don't worry about what the future will hold, but be open to the possibilities. Right now the idea of running anything longer than a 5K might seem crazy, but if one day you think you can handle 4 miles, then go for it. Don't hold yourself back, but don't push yourself too far too fast because it's what other people are doing or because you feel like you have to do it. All you have to do is run (and not get injured).

(That's good general life advice, too)


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I can't decide between these two.  But they kind of go together.
1) There's no such thing as one specific type of person who is a runner. 
2) You don't have to first get yourself into ideal shape/certain weight/certain lifestyle to be a runner.  Just start the moment you feel motivated to give it a shot.  Don't hold yourself back..all you have to do is be able to put one foot down and then the other.  The rest will come if you want it to.

I had a lot of years full of a lot of "I'm not ready yet" almost starts but stopping myself.  And a lot of fear about not looking like some ideal version of what I thought a runner was.  And worrying about not being "fast enough" or "running the right way" out the gate.  I wanted to be a runner long before I took my first short jog. Wish someone would have just snapped me out of that and said "just go run!"
Edited to say that my hubby eventually did say this while I was out for a walk in my new running shoes


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I second what so many people have said! Slow down, enjoy yourself, get the right pair of shoes and don't compare yourself to others (still struggling with this one).


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> How long does it take you to recover from a hard race? Which day seems to be worse?


Typically I am most sore right after the race itself. As long as I keep moving though that usually dissipates in a few hours. I have rarely been sore the next day, unless I completely crashed the day before.



LSUlakes said:


> for those who have been running for a few years in the group, what single piece of advice would you have given to yourself when you first started out (if that was possible) that would have had the biggest impact? Would that advice change if you were giving it to someone else thats just starting out?


I will echo what others have said in the SLOW DOWN department. Training runs do not need to be PRs.

@LSUlakes here are my Dopey results
WDW 5k (PR /28:14 ) no character stops
WDW 10k (NG / 1:01) 3 character stops
WDW Half (NG / 2:46) 3 character stops as well as random course photos + push-ups with Sarg.
WDW Marathon (NG / 5:18) 8 character stops!!!


----------



## jmasgat

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How long does it take you to recover from a hard race? Which day seems to be worse?



If I really race hard, it can take me a week for a longer race.  Day 0 and +1 are the worst. Quads are my sorest spot. So I guess I didn't run too hard at Dopey, cause my legs feel pretty darn good now.



Bree said:


> Not sure where to be asking this, but.......
> 
> Is it a mistake to change a training plan this close to PHM?  I’m running all three races. Galloway has been good to me, but I’m bored with cycling through his plans.  Higdon plans seem a little better, but I really like Hanson plans.  Just not sure where to start.  I printed out the Hanson plan and used their calculator to figure out pacing.  It’s a lot of mileage per week compared to Galloway. I’ve been doing run/walk, but on yesterday’s 4 mile run I was able to run 99.9% of it.  I just don’t want to overtrain myself and get injured.



I would not do it this close.  I just did the Hanson marathon plan to train for Dopey. Their plans are a fair number of miles, and the beginning of the plan, I think, is key in that while you build the mileage, the runs are easy pace.  To jump in now, I think you risk overuse injury.

If you're bored (I get it, my switch to Hanson's this time was a "shake it up" kinda thing), why not add in an extra targeted run.  You could do some speed intervals or a little tempo work.  But I would keep the number/distance short.

I'm sure @DopeyBadger would have good advice.

As or the latest QOTD: I would tell myself that "you can probably do more than you might think, but don't worry about that.  You will be ready to take on a specific challenge when you're ready--when your head gets there, your body will follow."


----------



## camaker

FredtheDuck said:


> Question for those of you using Garmin products: I have an AppleWatch (series 2), and I love it for everything BUT running. I got some gift cards for Christmas that I was thinking of putting towards a Garmin in order to get some better running data as I head in to my spring half training cycle.
> 
> If I'm NOT going to use the watch for anything but running, would you recommend a 235? I know that I want the heart rate monitoring, so that takes the 230 out of the running. Or is there something better out there that I need to seriously consider? I know people love the Fenix, but if it isn't going to be my primary watch, is it worth the extra money?



One thing to watch out for with the 235 is that it's an older model and support for it will probably start to fade pretty soon.  I enjoyed mine right up until I upgraded to the 935.  The 935 has a lot of features that I don't use, but it's a huge upgrade to the 235 in every way and it's based on the Fenix 5 hardware/software platform which should "future proof" it for a while.  I think Garmin also just announce the 645 Music, too, which I think you can load a playlist onto and not have to run with your phone, if that's important to you.


----------



## FredtheDuck

camaker said:


> One thing to watch out for with the 235 is that it's an older model and support for it will probably start to fade pretty soon.  I enjoyed mine right up until I upgraded to the 935.  The 935 has a lot of features that I don't use, but it's a huge upgrade to the 235 in every way and it's based on the Fenix 5 hardware/software platform which should "future proof" it for a while.  I think Garmin also just announce the 645 Music, too, which I think you can load a playlist onto and not have to run with your phone, if that's important to you.



Thanks for this, that explains why REI isn't selling the 235 anymore. I feel like the 935 is more than I want to spend on a non-primary watch, but maybe I need to do a little more digging.


----------



## Jules76126

I wold say stick with it. I first started running in Fall 2012 and have been on and off ever since. Generally, I get into a groove and then life gets in the way or I'm lazy and say I'll pick that up next week or next month or next year and I never do. This time around, I am sticking to it even on days that I don't want to. Yesterday was one of those days and I was like well 2 miles is better than no miles and I ended up running 3. 



FFigawi said:


> I'd tell younger me to start with a shoe fitting. I had serious IT band problems during my first year of running until I had my gait analyzed and changed shoes. I'd recommend this to anyone starting out, not just me.



I've been having IT band issues and thought it may be shoe related as I haven't really had this issue before, but my shoes are wearing down. Guess it's time for a change.


----------



## Nole95

Now that Dopey is done, I probably will not run another race until June.  However, I don't want to lose everything I built up while training for Dopey.  I trained for Dopey under a slightly modified Hanson's plan.  I would like to stay in in at least, what I call, half marathon shape.

What do you all do during a maintenance cycle?  That time between races when you are not training for a race, but want to maintain a certain level of fitness so as to not start completely from scratch when really starting to train for the next race.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Nole95 said:


> What do you all do during a maintenance cycle? That time between races when you are not training for a race, but want to maintain a certain level of fitness so as to not start completely from scratch when really starting to train for the next race.


For me a comfortable distance is between 5-10K, so I will typically do 3 runs a week at those distances at my comfortable pace, to just maintain before starting a new training cycle.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Bree said:


> Not sure where to be asking this, but.......
> 
> Is it a mistake to change a training plan this close to PHM?  I’m running all three races. Galloway has been good to me, but I’m bored with cycling through his plans.  Higdon plans seem a little better, but I really like Hanson plans.  Just not sure where to start.  I printed out the Hanson plan and used their calculator to figure out pacing.  It’s a lot of mileage per week compared to Galloway. I’ve been doing run/walk, but on yesterday’s 4 mile run I was able to run 99.9% of it.  I just don’t want to overtrain myself and get injured.





LSUlakes said:


> PHM is ~ 6 weeks out... I think making a drastic change compared to what you have been doing could have some negative effects. At best you could try to add a little more mileage, but I would not over do it, as race day isnt all that far away. Try the new plan for your next event, instead of switching midway would be my suggestion.





jmasgat said:


> I would not do it this close. I just did the Hanson marathon plan to train for Dopey. Their plans are a fair number of miles, and the beginning of the plan, I think, is key in that while you build the mileage, the runs are easy pace. To jump in now, I think you risk overuse injury.
> 
> If you're bored (I get it, my switch to Hanson's this time was a "shake it up" kinda thing), why not add in an extra targeted run. You could do some speed intervals or a little tempo work. But I would keep the number/distance short.
> 
> I'm sure @DopeyBadger would have good advice.



@Bree I'm in agreement here as well.  It's too close to race day to make a dramatic switch in training plans.  In general it takes 6-8 weeks to acclimate and adapt to training.  You're inside that window now where making a change could lead to more problems than gains.  I'd say stick with Galloway until PHM is done (and make sure to stick to his +2 min Marathon Tempo long run (i.e. fitness marathon pace is 10 min/mile, then long run is 12 min/mile), and then look to try something new afterwards.  As @jmasgat said, you could look to add one additional targeted run and that wouldn't unbalance things dramatically.  If you want some help designing that one extra Galloway style tempo run per week, then shoot me a PM.



Nole95 said:


> What do you all do during a maintenance cycle? That time between races when you are not training for a race, but want to maintain a certain level of fitness so as to not start completely from scratch when really starting to train for the next race.



While not racing, what is the long term goal?  To continue to improve race times across the board?  My suggestion would be to continue to train as if there is a race at the end of the training cycle.  That way when you actually start the next goal oriented training cycle, you'll be that much further ahead.  Granted, if you're looking for pulling back a bit without something on the schedule, then I'd focus on long runs in the 90-120 min range and the staying consistent with the mid-week days per week with some tempo/Daniels T/speed thrown in every once in a while.


----------



## txdisneygrl

Look at me.. way behind already. 

ATTQOTD (Monday): I have never run with a charity and I honestly think I would feel so awkward fundraising that it wouldn't go well for me. I hate asking people for money. 

ATTQOTD (Tues): Recovery is a bit of a mixed bag for me. It also depends on how well trained I was. The biggest/longest race I've ever done was Princess Half last year and the soreness didn't linger as long as expected, but the exhaustion stuck around. I remember riding my horse a couple days later and feeling very weak. As far as running, I was very inconsistent after that for awhile so it's hard to say. 

ATTQOTD (today):
Hmm.. don't give up. You can accomplish anything you set your mind to. Run your pace, every person is a different runner with different factors involved. You do what works for you. Have fun. Also, embrace that sometimes it's going to suck. I find that accepting that at the beginning of a run can be helpful.


----------



## Bree

@LSUlakes @jmasgat @DopeyBadger  Thanks! That’s what I was afraid of. Not enough time! I’ll work on adding a little more mileage and tempo runs before PHM. DB - I’ll PM you later tonight about how to fit something in.  My next half is part of the First Order Challenge at the end of April.  Would 8 weeks between races be enough time to start a new plan?  I’ve been cycling through Galloway for four years with a Higdon every now and then and I’m ready for a change!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Bree said:


> @LSUlakes @jmasgat @DopeyBadger  Thanks! That’s what I was afraid of. Not enough time! I’ll work on adding a little more mileage and tempo runs before PHM. DB - I’ll PM you later tonight about how to fit something in.  My next half is part of the First Order Challenge at the end of April.  Would 8 weeks between races be enough time to start a new plan?  I’ve been cycling through Galloway for four years with a Higdon every now and then and I’m ready for a change!



It depends on what the goal of PHM and Dark Side is.  

-If you were willing to make PHM a training run (not race pace effort) and make Dark Side the "A" race instead, then you could start a new training plan now.  That would give you enough time between now and Dark Side to reap the full benefits of the training plan.  

-If you wanted to keep PHM and DS both as "A" race attempts, then you'd be in a similar situation coming off PHM.  You'd want at least a week of easy running post-PHM to recover and then only 7 weeks of training left until DS.  Thus, sticking with a similar type training plan might be ideal.


----------



## SarahDisney

Nole95 said:


> What do you all do during a maintenance cycle? That time between races when you are not training for a race, but want to maintain a certain level of fitness so as to not start completely from scratch when really starting to train for the next race.



This may be super weird, but ... I kind of just keep repeating the middle few weeks of my half marathon plan.
That way, when I'm ready to start a new plan, I don't have to go all the way back to the beginning, but I'm also not training as if I'm running a race in a few weeks.
That said ... I also go much higher mileage than most on my half marathon plans (I like to go up to at least 12.5 miles for my last long run), so my "middle" is somewhere in the 8-10 range (depending on exactly which weeks I pick).


----------



## Bree

DopeyBadger said:


> It depends on what the goal of PHM and Dark Side is.
> 
> -If you were willing to make PHM a training run (not race pace effort) and make Dark Side the "A" race instead, then you could start a new training plan now.  That would give you enough time between now and Dark Side to reap the full benefits of the training plan.
> 
> -If you wanted to keep PHM and DS both as "A" race attempts, then you'd be in a similar situation coming off PHM.  You'd want at least a week of easy running post-PHM to recover and then only 7 weeks of training left until DS.  Thus, sticking with a similar type training plan might be ideal.



You really gave me something to think about!  I could totally make PHM a training run!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Embrace the suck! Not every run will be great and some will be really hard. Just keep pushing through.


----------



## jmasgat

Nole95 said:


> Now that Dopey is done, I probably will not run another race until June.  However, I don't want to lose everything I built up while training for Dopey.  I trained for Dopey under a slightly modified Hanson's plan.  I would like to stay in in at least, what I call, half marathon shape.
> 
> What do you all do during a maintenance cycle?  That time between races when you are not training for a race, but want to maintain a certain level of fitness so as to not start completely from scratch when really starting to train for the next race.



I have often used a FIRST 10k plan as a break from my longer distance race training. This usually hits now over winter and it has its advantages.  One is that I am plan-focused, so it keeps me directed.  Two, the distance is shorter (duh), but  it has LR of 10 miles, so close to half.  Since it is 10k, the paces are a little faster, which can be a challenge--but not a bad one.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD:
When you have an injury that does not go away, do not wait to see a doctor.  Take injury advice from other runners with a grain of salt (because we all like to push through it. "it's fine... it will get better eventually.")  After you see a doctor or two and feel in your gut (and your knee) that something is not right, keep pushing to get the correct diagnosis.  I went through the injury/rest cycle repeatedly with my right knee.  Each time I rested till it felt better.  Two different doctors gave me vague diagnoses and said rest & PT.  While under the care of the second Dr, and the knee was feeling better, I got a stress fracture in my left foot (probably as a result of favoring the right knee), causing me to miss Wine and Dine Half in 2016.  Took time off to heal the stress fracture.  But I still did not have the correct diagnosis--torn meniscus. Tore it again Spring 2017 while kneeling.  I wondered about meniscus, but that was not the diagnosis I was given.  Rested till better then back to running.  Tore it July 2017 while doing one-leg squat. This time it felt like a knife in my knee.  When the PA at the Urgent Ortho clinic said probably meniscus, I took my knee and my money to the competition for MRI and surgery.  The MRI showed discoid meniscus (and a piece torn off) and the Dr said it was going to tear eventually.  Lesson learned!

Mrs. PADC


----------



## run.minnie.miles

For all of the "Fixer Upper" fans... Chip is running a marathon!

https://magnoliamarket.com/training-log-first-run/

ETA: They are hosting a 5K, Half and Full in Waco.... road trip, anyone?


----------



## LSUlakes

Nole95 said:


> Now that Dopey is done, I probably will not run another race until June.  However, I don't want to lose everything I built up while training for Dopey.  I trained for Dopey under a slightly modified Hanson's plan.  I would like to stay in in at least, what I call, half marathon shape.
> 
> What do you all do during a maintenance cycle?  That time between races when you are not training for a race, but want to maintain a certain level of fitness so as to not start completely from scratch when really starting to train for the next race.



@DopeyBadger answer below is probably the best advice to this question. 



DopeyBadger said:


> While not racing, what is the long term goal? To continue to improve race times across the board? My suggestion would be to continue to train as if there is a race at the end of the training cycle. That way when you actually start the next goal oriented training cycle, you'll be that much further ahead. Granted, if you're looking for pulling back a bit without something on the schedule, then I'd focus on long runs in the 90-120 min range and the staying consistent with the mid-week days per week with some tempo/Daniels T/speed thrown in every once in a while.





As much as it pains me to say this, congrats to Alabama on the win Monday. It was a very exciting game regardless who you cheered for. Most interesting stat from that game. The team that won the game had 0 snaps with the lead. Crazy game and what a call to switch QB's at half.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

13 - @KSellers88  - MLK 5k (NG / N/A)
13 - @roxymama  - The Frosty 5k (NG / N/A)
13 - @apdebord  - Charleston Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
13 - @jennamfeo  - RNR Arizona 5k (35:51 / N/A)
14 - jennamfeo - RNR Arizona Half Marathon (2:26:31 / N/A)
14 - @Miranda  - Snowflake Shuffle 5k (NG / N/A)
14 - LSUlakes - Louisiana Half Marathon (TBA / N/A)

If you would like to make a change to your race or if someone would like me to add them to the list, please let me know and I will be happy to do so! Best of luck to everyone and we look forward to hearing how the race went!

BTW: I am most likely not running the race this weekend as I am not prepared to run the distance.


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> For all of the "Fixer Upper" fans... Chip is running a marathon!
> 
> https://magnoliamarket.com/training-log-first-run/
> 
> ETA: They are hosting a 5K, Half and Full in Waco.... road trip, anyone?


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> For all of the "Fixer Upper" fans... Chip is running a marathon!
> 
> https://magnoliamarket.com/training-log-first-run/
> 
> ETA: They are hosting a 5K, Half and Full in Waco.... road trip, anyone?


I immediately texted my husband and said "WE ARE GOING TO WACO!!" To which he just laughed. I totally wanna go though!


----------



## SunDial

Mickey Momma said:


> ATTQOTD: The evening after the marathon is probably the worst for me, especially any time I sit down for a few minutes and then try to get moving again.



Same for me.  The next day I was much  better.   Since I drove 
I also brought my road bike to help with keeping the legs moving.  Did I use it Sunday evening?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KSellers88 said:


>





jennamfeo said:


> I immediately texted my husband and said "WE ARE GOING TO WACO!!" To which he just laughed. I totally wanna go though!



I mean... the swag has to be awesome, doesn't it??


----------



## Wendy98

run.minnie.miles said:


> Thank so much Wendy! I looked up a coupon code and feel like I just got the deal of the century on running shoes.


Enabler.  I just ordered 2 pairs of shoes and one pair of shorts.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Wendy98 said:


> Enabler.  I just ordered 2 pairs of shoes and one pair of shorts.



I think the enabling is a 2-way street here.  Thanks for the tip on the coupon code!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  What would I tell myself when I first started?  Just keep doing it.  Trust the plan.  Realize that no training plan ever goes 100% perfect, but stick with it, don't quit, and you will see accomplish your goals.  

As a side note, I don't think I would actually tell the 2011 version of myself what running adventures I undertook after that first half.  Mostly because I would want him to learn the same lessons that I did and not miss out on the rewards.  I'm also quite certain that the 2011 version of me would have thought I had lost my mind if he knew what I would do in 2017.  That version of me probably did not believe those things were even possible.


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> I mean... the swag has to be awesome, doesn't it??



If the medal isn't made of shiplap, then I want my money back!


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> If the medal isn't made of shiplap, then I want my money back!


Or maybe the Silos? Haha. Gosh, I REALLY wanna run this race.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> Or maybe the Silos? Haha. Gosh, I REALLY wanna run this race.



My money is honestly on this sign - but in runner medal format...





Either that or it's just a gray paint sample.


----------



## BoilerGirl91

ATTQOTD:  I’m a newer runner, so no advice to give, but I really appreciate the information I’ve gotten from these boards. 

Sometimes I feel like it is taking too much time to become faster and as I continue to run, slowly but surely I am getting faster. 

I have been so inspired by many of your journals that have spanned several years. It really puts progress into perspective.


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> I mean... the swag has to be awesome, doesn't it??



I bet it is...SHIPLAP! LOL. OMG I would so love to go, that's a 12 hour drive for us. I'd have to convince my mom, because the hubby would not go for it.

Edited to add that I am late to the party as usual and @roxymama already guessed my thought for the medal. That Magnolia sign would be amazing as well. I wanna go!


----------



## rteetz

For those who are interested...

Dopey Shenanigans! A Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend TR (Updated 1/10/18)


----------



## DIS-OH

So how am I supposed to plan my long run this weekend with this forecast???

There’s a mighty big discrepancy in those two models!!!!


----------



## Capang

DIS-OH said:


> View attachment 293680 So how am I supposed to plan my long run this weekend with this forecast???
> 
> There’s a mighty big discrepancy in those two models!!!!


That is quite the discrepancy! Hopefully it’s not too bad.
Same problem a bit north of you, anywhere from 4-18inches. Best case: it’s a scenic run. Worst case: I’m dragging a sled with DD on it behind me.


----------



## dmross

Wendy98 said:


> I order from Running Warehouse frequently.  There is always a coupon code online for more savings.  They have a great return policy also.  I typically wear the same shoe so it makes ordering easy.  For the price of shoes, I never care what they look like even if I had that color scheme already.



Thanks!  I've got shoes on the way now. Cheapest price I've seen on my current NB. 



Mickey Momma said:


> ATTQOTD:  Training a body to run can take months and years, not days and weeks.  Keep some type of record of your running stats (through Excel, Garmin, Strava, etc.) and compare large chunks of time to see improvements instead of comparing one week to another.  In short: trying to go too hard too fast will only lead to injuries and a "I'm not cut out to be a runner" mentality.



ATTQOTD: This is my thought, too.  I'd go back and tell myself that following a training plan is a short term section of a long term lifestyle of getting out the door.  It's a big allegory for life, and running parallels many difficult things that we have to do within work and family and existence.

And on that note, I need to publicly admit that I skipped my New Year's race due to ... well ... life .... but have a new race to add!  @LSUlakes 

Swamp Rabbit Half, Feb 24 Goal 2:40 

Had a GREAT time following all of you WDW racers last weekend on Strava!  Great job, everyone!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

dmross said:


> ATTQOTD: This is my thought, too.  I'd go back and tell myself that following a training plan is a short term section of a long term lifestyle of getting out the door.  It's a big allegory for life, and running parallels many difficult things that we have to do within work and family and existence.
> 
> And on that note, I need to publicly admit that I skipped my New Year's race due to ... well ... life .... but have a new race to add!


I learned new perspectives about how to endure difficult challenges in life through training for and running half marathons.  Namely, that a task may well feel impossible.  I nearly dropped out of my very first half less than one mile into the race.  I started too fast and felt like I had shin splints.  If you said I could drop out of that race and still receive my medal, I'm afraid I would have taken you up on that offer.  

But what would I have missed out on?  What would I have missed out on since?


----------



## Miranda

Oops, @LSUlakes, you can take me off the race this weekend.  I just switched to a new dog agility training facility last week and my class is on Sunday mornings now, and I didn't want to skip the second class, so I didn't register.  I'm super bummed too, that race has a great hooded sweatshirt for swag!  I almost registered just to get a sweatshirt. 

Ugh, it has been so cold here the last few weeks, and I have been in super hibernating mode between the holidays and the cold.  Like air temps of -5 and hitting -25 or -30 with wind chills.  I hadn't been running since... well last year!  I found my running shoes right where I left them, in the gym bag from after I went to run at Planet Fitness on 12/30 when our running group was canceled due to the cold.  It was canceled again the rest of the days since then, too.  The sidewalks were an icy slushy disaster, so we had to run in the street sometimes.  My headlamp was seeming kind of dim around halfway in so I pressed the button because I think it has 2 regular light modes, like regular and brighter, and I was trying to get it to go to brighter, and somehow it got stuck in the red night vision mode!  I could not get it out of that.  So I did half the run in the dark practically, not a great idea with all the ice and slush!  We thought maybe the battery was dying and that's why it would only do the red light, but I couldn't even get it to turn off, it was just stuck like that.  Then I got in my car after the run was done and noticed in the mirror that there was no light at all anymore and I thought, well, I guess the batteries are really dead now!  So I did the logical thing that one would do when they think the battery on something is dead... I hit the power button.  AND IT CAME BACK ON!  The regular light just came back on like nothing ever happened.   Great timing, head lamp!

Technology was really failing me tonight.  I forgot my phone at home, I carry it in case of emergencies, and my Garmin battery was really low.  It made it through the run, but I got home and popped it in the charger, and am having problems charging it.  I looked at the charger, and the 4 little gold prongs that depress when you snap the Garmin into the charger, 2 of them are kind of stuck in the depressed position so they are probably not making  great contact.  Has anyone ever had that happen and know how to get them to pop back up?  They are so tiny and there's not really any way to get underneath it to see if something is just stuck under there, and pressing on them and flicking at them with my fingernail isn't budging them.  It must have heard me saying not long ago that my Garmin was getting long in the tooth!  It's a 220, so it's a 4+ year old model, although I got mine almost 3 years ago.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *for those who have been running for a few years in the group, what single piece of advice would you have given to yourself when you first started out (if that was possible) that would have had the biggest impact? Would that advice change if you were giving it to someone else thats just starting out?


I would say that YOU CAN DO THIS! Running has taught me that my physical limits are well beyond where I thought they were.


----------



## Anisum

Okay, so I have a bunch of QOTDs that I haven't answered.



LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Have you run any of the Disney races as part of a charity group? If so, which one and any cool perks of being part of that group?


Not a runDisney race. I've run races where 100% of the proceeds go to charity and I think one day I really would like to do a race for charity. I have a few in mind I would do it for.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How long does it take you to recover from a hard race? Which day seems to be worse?


Usually the day of the race is the worst. My stomach isn't always in prime shape post-race so sometimes I don't really want to eat right away and really just want to get to a bathroom. As for recovery, I've learned with my most recent @DopeyBadger training plan I don't need as much time as I think. I would be out doing easy runs the next day after a 10 miler. That being said at the end of a training cycle such as Dopey I'm taking a week or two off to get my mind back in a running mindset.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *for those who have been running for a few years in the group, what single piece of advice would you have given to yourself when you first started out (if that was possible) that would have had the biggest impact? Would that advice change if you were giving it to someone else thats just starting out?


I mean, my words of wisdom come from most of you guys and slow down is a big one. I think the one that speaks to me most right now because it pulled me through Dopey is from @DopeyBadger about listening to my body rather than the pace of your watch. I would also say that walking is okay. Not everyone wants to run straight through, run walk run doesn't make you less of a runner. We're all on our own journey and you have to run your race.


----------



## LSUlakes

DIS-OH said:


> View attachment 293680 So how am I supposed to plan my long run this weekend with this forecast???
> 
> There’s a mighty big discrepancy in those two models!!!!



Thats a slight difference there! That would be like one guy saying its going to be 75 and another saying 40 for the morning low for our parts. The exciting part is you are getting sneaux!!! Can I come play in the sneaux?


----------



## FredtheDuck

roxymama said:


> My money is honestly on this sign - but in runner medal format...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or it's just a gray paint sample.



You don't think it'll be the same roman numeral clock she puts in EVERY house? (disclosure: fan of the show - watched an episode this AM on the treadmill, in fact)


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets discuss training plans today. Specifically, how do you pick out which training plan to follow at any given time? Do you use one from a book, coach, or make your own? If you make your own, do you do research into other plans and use their ideas to develop yours?

ATTQOTD: When I am training for a marathon I always use one from the book Advanced Marathoning. I just like the theory behind it, but warn it isnt for everyone. I do choose the easier of the plans with a peek of 55 mpw. the next step goes up to ~70 mpw during its peek. Maybe this fall I will use a combination of the two if I get on a role. For other races and the off-season, I make my own and it usually reflects a similar set up to the marathon plan as far as rest days, speed work, and long runs go. I will just decrease overall mileage. I've read a lot, probably not as much a @DopeyBadger , but a good bit. I also look to my piers in my local running community for advice. They have offered some of the best advice I have ever received and even though their ability far exceeds mine, they have always been willing to listen to me and give me suggestions. So, those of yall out there who know some fast runners, do not be timid to talk to them as they are usually the most helpful group out there!


----------



## Jules76126

@Miranda that race does have a really nice hoody. Definitely adding it to my list for next year.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: When I first started out, I used C25k, which I also used to come back to running after having our daughter. When I first tried to train for a half, I used a plan a friend had written for @MoanasPapa when he trained for his first half. It worked well for him and he had a good experience for his first half. I think it was basically Higdon's novice plan. I guess I wasn't really committed yet, because I fell off the plan a few weeks in and just went down to maintenance runs. 

Around that time I found this board, and via this board (and with some encouragement from @sourire), I connected with DopeyBadger (not tagging to avoid blowing up his notifications). He's written two plans for me, one which led me not only to successfully complete my first half marathon, but which also got me excited about running. The second wasn't for a specific race, and I had some adjustments at the end (time conflicts, mostly), but it maintained my fitness well and kept me excited about running. When I decided I wasn't a one-and-done half marathoner, it was a no-brainer that I'd ask Billy to write my plan for my spring half. I've seen great gains, learned a ton, come to really love running, and know that I've got some things to target with this cycle that I am sure Billy will be able to help me with. Like many others on this board, I'm super grateful that I connected with Billy, and thankful for his time and passion!


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: Since I have started running (2014), I ran with a training group and have used their training plans. When I have trained for a different race than the one they are training for, I take one of the previous schedules and back it up from race day and run what miles I can with the group. For Dopey, I used a @DopeyBadger plan for the first time and really liked it. Hoping to use another for my next set of races.


----------



## Miranda

Jules76126 said:


> @Miranda that race does have a really nice hoody. Definitely adding it to my list for next year.


I wear mine from last year all the time.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I tried the FIRST plan. I wanted to like it, being only 3 days a week AND I'm a Furman alumnus. It is a recipe for disaster. Every workout is hard and the long run is 50+ percent of the weekly mileage. It might work for some, but not me. To be fair, I did not cross train as much as I was supposed to.

I switched to Hanson's advanced plan (6 days a week) and saw great improvement. I felt less creaky running 6 days a week, but it is a big commitment of time.

The last cycle, I used a @DopeyBadger custom plan. It was a modified Hanson plan with 5 days a week. 5 days per week seems to be the sweet spot for me. Enough to not feel creaky and this old body needs the 2 rest days. It was tough, with nearly every SOS (something of substance) run pushing me to the limit, but not *over *the limit. The proof of the pudding is in the eating: a 35 minute PR after 2 years away from the marathon. And I was able to complete Goofy 1 month after my target marathon.

If I'm not training for a race, I follow a relaxed version of the plan I just used. In this case, I'll stick with the 5 days a week, with 3 SOS runs, but they will be more body/feel driven rather than plan driven.

I'm not into the research/reading portion of running, so would never consider creating my own plan.


----------



## kywyldcat03

LSULakes, thank you for continuing to organize this!  It really helped me get through the almost 1,400 miles last year!  Here are the races I am currently registered for.
*
January 2018*
04 - kywyldcat03 - WDW 5k (NG / 00:30:50) Dopey
05 - kywyldcat03 - WDW 10k (NG / 01:05:19) Dopey
06 - kywyldcat03 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / 02:27:11) Dopey
07 - kywyldcat03 - WDW Marathon (5:00:00 / 05:02:33) Dopey - One Hour and Eight Minute PR!!

*February*
17 - kywyldcat03 – Nashville Hot Chocolate 15K (NG / NA)

*March*
03 - kywyldcat03 – Nashville Tom King Half Marathon (NG / NA)

*April*
14 - kywyldcat03 – Nashville Moosic City Dairy Dash 15K (NG / NA)


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I started off using Higdon training plans, which went relatively well. I have been using @DopeyBadger training plans since June of last year and really like that they tell me how far to run and how fast to run. With Higdon I was so new and just ran as fast as I could every single run. 

@LSUlakes my update for the WDW Marathon is a 4:37:12. Thanks for keeping track of everything!


----------



## kywyldcat03

@jennamfeo  - new submission for the grid.

My states:  TN, KY, FL, PA, VA


----------



## Dis5150

run.minnie.miles said:


> For all of the "Fixer Upper" fans... Chip is running a marathon!
> 
> https://magnoliamarket.com/training-log-first-run/
> 
> ETA: They are hosting a 5K, Half and Full in Waco.... road trip, anyone?



Omg I am in! I am laying in my recliner in my fuzzy robe, under my fuzzy blanket, watching Fixer Upper (while coughing up a lung!) right now! That sounds so fun and I was looking for a 5th marathon for the year! I wonder when it will be?


----------



## KSellers88

Dis5150 said:


> Omg I am in! I am laying in my recliner in my fuzzy robe, under my fuzzy blanket, watching Fixer Upper (while coughing up a lung!) right now! That sounds so fun and I was looking for a 5th marathon for the year! I wonder when it will be?



The blog says early May.


----------



## Dis5150

KSellers88 said:


> The blog says early May.



Thanks, I missed that! Waco is 5 HRs and 16 minutes from me (I just checked lol) so totally doable!


----------



## KSellers88

Dis5150 said:


> Thanks, I missed that! Waco is 5 HRs and 16 minutes from me (I just checked lol) so totally doable!



It's 12 for me  maybe next year, LOL!


----------



## FredtheDuck

kywyldcat03 said:


> 07 - kywyldcat03 - WDW Marathon (5:00:00 / 05:02:33) Dopey - One Hour and Eight Minute PR!!



That's a massive PR! Congrats!!!


----------



## JClimacus

@LSUlakes my running plans for the spring:

3/4/18 Hampton Half Marathon (NG/NA)
4/8/18 Fool's Dual Half Marathon (NG/NA)
4/21/18 Star Wars Darkside 10k (NG/NA)
4/22/18 Star Wars Darkside Half (NG/NA)

thanks!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss training plans today. Specifically, how do you pick out which training plan to follow at any given time? Do you use one from a book, coach, or make your own? If you make your own, do you do research into other plans and use their ideas to develop yours?



I have a coach, and she tailors my training based on what my next race is. Most of the pure running training is modeled off the Hansons' method, while the rest is fairly typical triathlon stuff. The exception to this is training for an ultra, at which point we switch to a modified version of Higdon's 50-mile training plan.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I use the Galloway plan for runDisney, but tailored to fit my schedule.  This year was unique because I jumped from the W&D Challenge plan straight to the PHM plan.  My goal really though was just to stay trained for a HM between the 2, which is why I ran a half 2 weeks after W&D and will be doing one Saturday.  After PHM, I will not be on an official plan until marathon training begins for WDW 2019, so I already sat down with my planner to figure out what my mileage should be between training cycles.  I want to keep my mileage up before jumping into marathon training, so it should be interesting.

A Waco race sounds like fun.  I flew into Dallas this summer to visit my grandmother in Oklahoma, but we went out of our way to go to the Silos before driving up to see her.  It was awesome!

We got slammed with "sneaux" (did I spell that right?) last week.  The schools are still not on normal hours, and they were released early last Wednesday for the storm.  I did get a great run in last Tuesday, but have not ran since.  The streets are too dangerous right now; this amount of snow and ice and the fact that it's still around is unprecedented for this area.  Then we lost our heat Saturday, finally got it going again Monday night! So, I might be on the struggle bus for the Charleston half on Saturday, we will just see what happens.  I've been having some achilles/calf/knee issues in my right leg since taking this time off, so I'm hoping it's nothing and I'll be able to run it off.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD:  I started running with C25K over ten years ago before it became this massive thing.  (No apps, I had to print the PDF off a web site.)  When I did my first half-marathon, I switched to Hal Higdon plans.  For Dopey this year, I used Train Like a Mother's Disney Challenge plan.  It's a twenty week HR-based training plan that included strength and stability training, as well as two-a-days in the form of evening walks.  I really credit the strength and stability training (only around 5-minutes three times a week) and the evening walks (started with 15 minutes and worked up to 60 minutes) with my success at conquering this challenge this year.  I even managed a PR at the marathon distance!


----------



## kywyldcat03

FredtheDuck said:


> That's a massive PR! Congrats!!!


Thank you very much!  It was all in the training and coaching from @DopeyBadger


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss training plans today. Specifically, how do you pick out which training plan to follow at any given time? Do you use one from a book, coach, or make your own? If you make your own, do you do research into other plans and use their ideas to develop yours?



For a full I've always used one of the Hal Higdon plans, either intermediate or advanced.  When I decide on my next full I'll probably change that up.  For halves I just roll my own.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have used Hal Higdon’s marathon and Dopey plans the past two years and I feel like they worked well for me. I did modify both plans to four days of running instead of five because of my schedule.

@LSUlakes, could you add the following races for me please!

2/4/18 Race 13.1 Wilmington half marathon 
3/3/18 Myrtle Beach half Marathon 
4/8/18 Rock n Roll Raleigh half marathon 

Haven’t decided if I want to go for a time goal or not yet.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I’ve mainly done Higdon plans.  The first few times I followed them pretty close, but since then I’ve tweaked them a bit with help from my PT who is also a coach.  They’ve worked well for me, I’ve always felt prepared, but I think I’m ready to change it up a bit. 




Mickey Momma said:


> ATTQOTD:  I started running with C25K over ten years ago before it became this massive thing.  (No apps, I had to print the PDF off a web site.)  When I did my first half-marathon, I switched to Hal Higdon plans.  For Dopey this year, I used Train Like a Mother's Disney Challenge plan.  It's a twenty week HR-based training plan that included strength and stability training, as well as two-a-days in the form of evening walks.  I really credit the strength and stability training (only around 5-minutes three times a week) and the evening walks (started with 15 minutes and worked up to 60 minutes) with my success at conquering this challenge this year.  I even managed a PR at the marathon distance!



Glad to hear you liked the TLAM plan. I’m going to try their “Race 13.1” as a change for my next training cycle.  But I’m going to use it for a 10 miler.  Hoping for a PR.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss training plans today. Specifically, how do you pick out which training plan to follow at any given time? Do you use one from a book, coach, or make your own? If you make your own, do you do research into other plans and use their ideas to develop yours?



I make my own plans based on literally nothing.* I keep saying I'm going to try a Higdon plan for my next race, but then life gets in the way. At my pace, I don't have time for a plan that calls for runs longer than 3 miles during the week (maybe 4 if I'm not super busy). I got stuff to do (okay, maybe not right now ... but hopefully I will have a job soon and then I will have stuff to do).

*That is not actually true. My plans were originally slightly modified Galloway plans. They're just basically unrecognizable as Galloway plans now after all the tinkering I've done.

@LSUlakes - we've still got leftover snow from last week up here. I finally did my long run for the week this morning, and while my long run path had been plowed, I had to climb over a mound of sneaux to get there. So if you'd like, I can see if there's any way I can ship some of this sneaux down to Louisiana for you. (I actually love snow ... it's just been around for a week now, so I really didn't want to have to climb over it)


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I kinda wing it.   Ok, not really, but I never really seem to have a clear plan, at least not since 2015, when I was following the Galloway plans for Tink and W&D.

In 2016, I tried to use a modified Higdon plan for my spring races, I think it was one of the lower intermediate ones that was a 4x a week plan.  I dropped one of the days because I only wanted to do 3 days since I was used to that with Galloway.  I don't think it was the plan's fault that I had issues for my 3 spring half marathons.  The first one was in mid-May, and I didn't do well at all.  It got really hot very fast after an unseasonably cold spring (temps in the 80's when they hadn't been much out of the 40's leading up) and I had been nursing a sore achilles for 3 weeks prior that started during a 10 mile race that I did for a training run.  Looking at my Strava it is not any surprise that I tweaked my achilles really, I apparently skipped a lot of week day runs in the weeks leading up to the race.  Like, just about all of them.  Looking at the time when I am pretty sure I started the plan, in the 10 weeks leading up to and including the 10 miler, I only ran the Saturday long run for 7 of those weeks.  Two of the weeks I ran one weekday run of ~2.5, and one of the weeks I did not run at all.   I don't remember skipping that many, but Strava does not lie I guess.  It is no wonder my spring did not go so hot that year.  I do know I was spinning 2x a week at that time at least, so I wasn't completely inactive.  I hadn't started tracking spinning with Strava then.

So the May race was tough, and I was undertrained due to the above, and I blew up and had a 3:05:xx.  I had been planning to run 11 and 12 miles in the weeks after the 10 mile race leading up to the HM with no taper, because I had 3 HMs on my calendar in May, June, July.  But I scrapped that due to my achilles and only ran shorter distances 4x over the 3 weeks.  The June race was the one I was kind of targetting to try and PR, and the others were there because I like doing races and I was trying to qualify for Half Fanatics, which I'd missed the previous fall due to W&D being shortened.  I had 3 weeks in between May and June races, and ran 4x total again.  The June race actually went pretty well despite the pouring rain, up until about mile 9-10.  I just was too undertrained.  I had been hoping to PR (2:45) and ended up 2:50:xx, so considering my poop training, not too bad.  It is still my 2nd best HM out of 9.  Then I had a month until the July race, I ran like 5x total in those weeks, and ended up more of the same... it was raining and chilly, I was undertrained, the late race got real tough, and I ended up 3:00:xx.

After that disastrous spring, I started thinking about what I wanted to do for fall 2016.  I had 2 HM scheduled for the fall, late October and 3 weeks later in November.  I decided to do Higdon again, but I used his HM3 plan, which was an actual 3 day a week plan.  It really wasn't that different than what I had been doing anyways, although I made my first attempt at trying to do tempo runs and stuff.  It didn't go so well because at the time I was still doing run/walk intervals and I just found it too hard to figure out paces when I was running and walking.  I did train more consistently, though, at least 2 days every week and sometimes actually even doing the 3!  The October race went pretty well, but I still felt bad in the late race.  The Higdon plan had topped out at 10 miles I think, and judging by my Strava I didn't plan my route well or something because it shows 9.7.  Then I ran 2x total over the next 3 weeks and had a pretty miserable second HM.

After that one I did some reflecting and realized I needed some accountability in my running.  I just didn't seem to do well sticking to training that year left to my own devices.  I did ok in 2015... maybe because I was going to Disney, not just local races?  Whatever it was, I knew I needed to get more consistency, so I went way out of my comfort zone and joined my running group Thanksgiving week 2016.  I was injured (bulging disc/sciatic issue) for about 5 months in 2017, and lost a lot of fitness.  But my running group does a HM in the fall and our coaches have their own time-based training plan.  I was skeptical, because I knew that my issues in 2016 had all revolved around not running long enough in either of the 2 Higdon plans... I just didn't have enough for the distance in me.  Some people say oh 10 miles is plenty for a HM training plan, but I am either not one of those people that is fine, or I need to be more consistent and run the other 2-3 days a week along with it for 10 miles to be enough.  I managed to hit 10 miles during our time-based training plan barely (our last 130 min run I kept going until I hit 10, it took me like another 7 min).  My fall HM was pretty miserable.  It was Halloween weekend and we had a cold monsoon thing.  It poured the entire race and was very chilly.  I never felt great, but again hit a wall around 9-10 miles and I think walked more than I ran the last 5K.  One thing I can say though is that I was finally consistent in my training since I was training with the group!  I ran all 3 days of the group training every week of the 12 weeks except during the taper.  I skipped one taper run the week before the race.  But I expected that my slow speed coming back from my injury would result in a time based plan not being the greatest for me, and I was right.  I should have added some time to some of those longer runs after we finished, but man it is really hard to go back and run more after finishing up with the group and stiffening up.

WOW that was long!  So where am I now?  I have a HM scheduled again for mid-May, so I need to figure out what do about a training again pretty soon!  My running group only officially trains for a HM in the fall, although at least one person is also doing the May HM.  I still struggle with running without stopping, although I'm trying to get away from Galloway intervals and only stop and walk occasionally (I had been eliminating it earlier last year but went back to them when I was coming back from my injury) and between the injury last year and love of food have packed on some extra lbs the past year that are not doing my running any favors.  I have thought about trying a @DopeyBadger plan since everyone seems to have success with it, but I feel like kind of a square peg in a round hole... I have problems hitting paces due to stopping and walking, I run with a group 2x a week so I have kind of a fixed run time/distance/pace on 2 of those days (although the Saturday one is easier to add time to, and I'm quite often the slowest, so the pace is either me alone or someone hanging back with me), and I'm going to be starting at Orangetheory when they open up in early March for some extra running and cross training.  Once they open, ideally what I'm hoping to do is run 3x a week and do OTF 2-3x a week, maybe subbing OTF for regular runs in case of yucky weather, although since they don't open until March, I need to start doing more at my regular gym until then.  I'm really hoping that I can get it together for this spring season and gain enough fitness and lose some lbs so that I don't have such a bad time again this fall.


----------



## jennamfeo

KSellers88 said:


> It's 12 for me  maybe next year, LOL!


I'd have to fly -- it's 18 hours from me driving.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss training plans today. Specifically, how do you pick out which training plan to follow at any given time? Do you use one from a book, coach, or make your own? If you make your own, do you do research into other plans and use their ideas to develop yours?


Since I started running (for the first time in my life) when I registered for my first half marathon (2013 W&D), I have always followed Jeff Galloway's training plans. After my first couple of half marathons I adjusted it by two weeks to cap out at 12.5 miles (the 14 milers were a killer!)

Next week I will be starting a Hal Higdon plan. I felt like it was time to step things up a bit, without making too drastic of a change. I also appreciate how his long runs cap at 12 for the half and 20 for the full.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss training plans today. Specifically, how do you pick out which training plan to follow at any given time? Do you use one from a book, coach, or make your own? If you make your own, do you do research into other plans and use their ideas to develop yours?


I find one that fits me and how I like to run. I started with Galloway when training for my first half but once going to Full training and with everyone discussing things here I felt it was best to find a different training plan which is when I went with Higdon. With no immediate race of any distance on the horizon yet I am not sure how I will use training plans going forward.


----------



## JulieODC

I used Galloway for my previous halfs and modified it for a 10miler I have coming up. I tried a 10k plan for another mother runner over the summer, but fell off - not sure why, if it was the plan, the heat,
Or what.

He doesn’t know it yet - but now that the dusting is settling from marathon weekend, I need to talk to @DopeyBadger about a plan for my next half in May 

@LSUlakes - can you add: JulieODC - 2/4 - Super Sunday 2018 5 miler (NG/NA)

Also, we leave for 5 days in Disney this afternoon!! Planning a few running days while we are staying the Swan over the weekend - not runDisney, but as close as I’ll get for a whole!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Long, long ago (like around the time of the invention of the wheel) I was a track and cross-country runner.  I was pretty good actually.  But unfortunately this led me to trying to qualify for the Olympics every time I ran when I picked it back up about 5 years ago.  I ended up with plantar fasciitis and then achilles tendinitis and eventually burn-out.  I shut things down for a bit and then began following first Jeff Galloway plans as I prepared for my first runDisney race in 2014.  I liked his plans as it gave me permission to slow down and reduce distance and build up naturally.  Since then I have used a plan from a running friend and a plan from a favorite ultra running author.  Again I like the structure and guidance it provides and keeps me from being too stupid.  In February I will be starting an ultra plan I excited about.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss training plans today. Specifically, how do you pick out which training plan to follow at any given time? Do you use one from a book, coach, or make your own? If you make your own, do you do research into other plans and use their ideas to develop yours?


I have typically used the base of Galloway to plan out my training, might modify it here and there as the situation calls for and rarely do I do the 14 miler as the longest run, usually a 12.5 or 13 for longest. Does it work for me? I think so, although I have never tried anything different to know if it is the best fit for me or not! I am on my running break (we were on a break!!!!! sorry, I have a Friends moment every time I say it) right now so no training plans or running is happening. When the hiatus is over I will re-evaluate my situation and race options and see what my plan will be going forward. I know I will have rebuilding to do, but I am okay with that because I know for sure I need this break mentally and physically. I am noting all these plan options you guys are saying for when I do make my return though, thanks all!


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> @LSUlakes - we've still got leftover snow from last week up here. I finally did my long run for the week this morning, and while my long run path had been plowed, I had to climb over a mound of sneaux to get there. So if you'd like, I can see if there's any way I can ship some of this sneaux down to Louisiana for you. (I actually love snow ... it's just been around for a week now, so I really didn't want to have to climb over it)



I put some in a jar from our sneaux day in December and its hanging out in our freezer. lol


----------



## TheHamm

@LSUlakes , when you have time can you  add to the list:
2/24 - theHamm- Enchanted 10k (N/A/N/A) Real goal: have fun.  This is the race that started me running for more than 2 days.  I really only want it to be better than my Thor 10K experience.  I'm not willing to pass up a photo or on-course entertainment to get a time.

I am interested in the QOTD as it has been on my mind quite a bit as I have been looking at the frequently mentioned training plans but do not see any of them being a good fit.  I started running regularly to see if I could finish a 10K, and I can, so what is a new goal?   As I do not think I will find more than 60 consecutive minutes in any given day to commit to training, increasing to a half distance seems silly.  I could feasibly get two runs in some days, but still total <2hr, and I don't think the split would be sufficient to sub in for a longer run.  
Is my only other option to try to get faster? Are time and distance the only goals people set?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

TheHamm said:


> I am interested in the QOTD as it has been on my mind quite a bit as I have been looking at the frequently mentioned training plans but do not see any of them being a good fit. I started running regularly to see if I could finish a 10K, and I can, so what is a new goal? As I do not think I will find more than 60 consecutive minutes in any given day to commit to training, increasing to a half distance seems silly. I could feasibly get two runs in some days, but still total <2hr, and I don't think the split would be sufficient to sub in for a longer run.
> Is my only other option to try to get faster? Are time and distance the only goals people set?



We all have different life parameters to work with. I agree with you that a half seems silly (not un-doable, but not a good fit).

Maybe your goal is to do a faster 10K.

Or maybe the goal is consistency, like complete W 10Ks in a year, or run X days a week, or Y minutes a week, or Z miles a week. (Not algebra/math. Think of it as a 'fill in the numbers' game.)

I believe a goal doesn't necessarily have to be 'getting better'. A valid goal is 'maintain the fitness that I have.'


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I started out using Higdon half marathon plans and they tend to be my fall back position when I'm not on an active plan or need a quick turnaround between races.  When I have a goal marathon or event weekend I prefer using @DopeyBadger plans.  I feel like they are more targeted and do a better job getting me ready for race day than generic plans.  I also very much like the breakdown of the different paces that you run on those plans.  It helps break up the monotony of training and ensures that I don't go too fast.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  When I started running about 7 years ago, I didn't have follow any plans.  Ran several halfs just by doing my own thing.   When I decided to run a Marathon, I joined the local running club, and followed the marathon plan the advanced group had for a couple of years.  It got me to the finish line of 3 marathons, but did not feel like it helped as much as I think I needed.  When I did Goofy a couple of years ago, and started following the boards here more closely, discovered the popular @DopeyBadger training log and plans.  Based on his logs a couple of years ago, decided to look more into the Hanson's plan.   I have used that the last two years and it got me to a nice PR last Jan in Houston on an absolute miserable day (too hot and humid).  I did modify it some for Dopey this year, and made it a (gulp!) 27 week plan that worked for me.  I was gassed at the end of the marathon on Sunday, but I had zero soreness on Monday, and have had no issues going up or down stairs!

The rest of the this winter/spring season, I will probably continue to run 5/6 days a week but hit no more than 30-35 miles per week to let my body rest some.  Not sure what I am going to do racewise next fall/winter yet.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:
I wasn't super happy with my Nike+ runclub training plan when I first got the idea in my head to use one.  It was too much too fast and too often for me at the time.  And I saw @Ariel484 (I think it was you) discussing with @DopeyBadger slow/fast & 80/20 strategies, etc for her current race at the time.  And I just was a little lost and what he was saying made my mind go "hmmmm" and so I just PM'd him for help.  Even though at the time I wasn't running very long races.  So I guess the only plans I've ever completed are DopeyBadgerPlansTM even before they were an established thing.  And when they say if something isn't broke, don't fix it!! 
I have for sure read a lot of what you all write about your other methods and a lot of what Billy writes about other methods...and his evolve even with his own training.  So it's not a stagnant thing at all.  So I've never gotten bored with it.  The plans have changed along with me and that's probably the best thing.  
I feel like as long as I put in the work and trust the training, this current method is netting big results for me.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Miranda said:


> I have thought about trying a @DopeyBadger plan since everyone seems to have success with it, but I feel like kind of a square peg in a round hole... I have problems hitting paces due to stopping and walking, I run with a group 2x a week so I have kind of a fixed run time/distance/pace on 2 of those days (although the Saturday one is easier to add time to, and I'm quite often the slowest, so the pace is either me alone or someone hanging back with me), and I'm going to be starting at Orangetheory when they open up in early March for some extra running and cross training. Once they open, ideally what I'm hoping to do is run 3x a week and do OTF 2-3x a week, maybe subbing OTF for regular runs in case of yucky weather, although since they don't open until March, I need to start doing more at my regular gym until then. I'm really hoping that I can get it together for this spring season and gain enough fitness and lose some lbs so that I don't have such a bad time again this fall.



The beauty of a custom plan is it is based on you.  So you essentially tell me what you can handle time wise and I write it as best I can.  I also helped out several run/walkers for marathon weekend and feel relatively confident that my philosophies and those of run/walk mesh well.  So if you're up for it, just send me a PM and I can help.



JulieODC said:


> He doesn’t know it yet - but now that the dusting is settling from marathon weekend, I need to talk to @DopeyBadger about a plan for my next half in May



I'm ready when you are.  Obviously getting a lot of requests right now post-marathon weekend, but I'm clearing my schedule to help as quickly as I can.



roxymama said:


> I have for sure read a lot of what you all write about your other methods and a lot of what Billy writes about other methods...and his evolve even with his own training. So it's not a stagnant thing at all. So I've never gotten bored with it. The plans have changed along with me and that's probably the best thing.



This is certainly a critical step.  I'm humble enough to realize I don't know everything and never will.  So I am always trying to continue to learn.  With that means I'm always shifting and pivoting trying to find what works and what doesn't.  A plan written by me a year ago probably looks wildly different than a plan today.  And a plan a year from now will probably look different again.  I'm constantly trying to come up with new ideas to best help the people asking for my help.


----------



## LSUlakes

A little bit of personal news. As runners we are aware of our HR, either because of a monitor we run with or from trips to the doctors office. Well my dad who used to run and still works out was at the gym yesterday. He takes his HR before and after workouts to monitor things. He took it before his workout and got a reading of a RHR of 150! He thought something was wrong with the machine and went work out because he said he feels fine. After the workout it would not register anything. He got a few people to try and they got normal results. He immediately called his Dr and ended up getting a EKG (I think) which showed it was indeed 150 but luckily nothing major bad was taking place, other of course than the high HR. He is going back today and if its still high after the medication he has been put on will be admitted to be "shocked" to get the HR to come down. For my dad we could use a little pixie dust and prayers that everything is ok. Thanks and I will update when I find out more.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> A little bit of personal news. As runners we are aware of our HR, either because of a monitor we run with or from trips to the doctors office. Well my dad who used to run and still works out was at the gym yesterday. He takes his HR before and after workouts to monitor things. He took it before his workout and got a reading of a RHR of 150! He thought something was wrong with the machine and went work out because he said he feels fine. After the workout it would not register anything. He got a few people to try and they got normal results. He immediately called his Dr and ended up getting a EKG (I think) which showed it was indeed 150 but luckily nothing major bad was taking place, other of course than the high HR. He is going back today and if its still high after the medication he has been put on will be admitted to be "shocked" to get the HR to come down. For my dad we could use a little pixie dust and prayers that everything is ok. Thanks and I will update when I find out more.



Holy crap!!

And here I was about to complain about my boot!

Sending some positive thoughts for you and your family!


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUlakes said:


> A little bit of personal news. As runners we are aware of our HR, either because of a monitor we run with or from trips to the doctors office. Well my dad who used to run and still works out was at the gym yesterday. He takes his HR before and after workouts to monitor things. He took it before his workout and got a reading of a RHR of 150! He thought something was wrong with the machine and went work out because he said he feels fine. After the workout it would not register anything. He got a few people to try and they got normal results. He immediately called his Dr and ended up getting a EKG (I think) which showed it was indeed 150 but luckily nothing major bad was taking place, other of course than the high HR. He is going back today and if its still high after the medication he has been put on will be admitted to be "shocked" to get the HR to come down. For my dad we could use a little pixie dust and prayers that everything is ok. Thanks and I will update when I find out more.



Sending prayers for your family!  It is great that your dad is active and remaining aware of his health so he noticed the issue.


----------



## Ariel484

@LSUlakes yikes! Glad he got it checked out right away, hope you guys get some good news.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> For my dad we could use a little pixie dust and prayers that everything is ok.



Thinking of you and your dad. Hope it turns out OK.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Glad your dad decided to get checked out! Fingers crossed that everything is ok!


----------



## McNs

LSUlakes said:


> A little bit of personal news. As runners we are aware of our HR, either because of a monitor we run with or from trips to the doctors office. Well my dad who used to run and still works out was at the gym yesterday. He takes his HR before and after workouts to monitor things. He took it before his workout and got a reading of a RHR of 150! He thought something was wrong with the machine and went work out because he said he feels fine. After the workout it would not register anything. He got a few people to try and they got normal results. He immediately called his Dr and ended up getting a EKG (I think) which showed it was indeed 150 but luckily nothing major bad was taking place, other of course than the high HR. He is going back today and if its still high after the medication he has been put on will be admitted to be "shocked" to get the HR to come down. For my dad we could use a little pixie dust and prayers that everything is ok. Thanks and I will update when I find out more.


Yikes! Sending positive thoughts and some slow heart beats his way!


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> A little bit of personal news. As runners we are aware of our HR, either because of a monitor we run with or from trips to the doctors office. Well my dad who used to run and still works out was at the gym yesterday. He takes his HR before and after workouts to monitor things. He took it before his workout and got a reading of a RHR of 150! He thought something was wrong with the machine and went work out because he said he feels fine. After the workout it would not register anything. He got a few people to try and they got normal results. He immediately called his Dr and ended up getting a EKG (I think) which showed it was indeed 150 but luckily nothing major bad was taking place, other of course than the high HR. He is going back today and if its still high after the medication he has been put on will be admitted to be "shocked" to get the HR to come down. For my dad we could use a little pixie dust and prayers that everything is ok. Thanks and I will update when I find out more.



Praying for him and y'all!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> A little bit of personal news. As runners we are aware of our HR, either because of a monitor we run with or from trips to the doctors office. Well my dad who used to run and still works out was at the gym yesterday. He takes his HR before and after workouts to monitor things. He took it before his workout and got a reading of a RHR of 150! He thought something was wrong with the machine and went work out because he said he feels fine. After the workout it would not register anything. He got a few people to try and they got normal results. He immediately called his Dr and ended up getting a EKG (I think) which showed it was indeed 150 but luckily nothing major bad was taking place, other of course than the high HR. He is going back today and if its still high after the medication he has been put on will be admitted to be "shocked" to get the HR to come down. For my dad we could use a little pixie dust and prayers that everything is ok. Thanks and I will update when I find out more.



So glad he was smart enough to go to the doctor! Praying for good news


----------



## Dis5150

@LSUlakes praying for your dad and your family!


----------



## sidrich

Ugh. The frigid temperatures have me really nervous for the 3M Half my best fiend and I are running in Austin on the 21st (its our substitute race since Light Side got cancelled). I can finally run today but haven’t been out since my 11 mile run Christmas Eve! I guess I’ll just see how it goes. I mean, we could decide to make this race our Virtual Star Wars Half and get double medals. But maybe I’ll just settle for finishing upright. So disappointed.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> A little bit of personal news. As runners we are aware of our HR, either because of a monitor we run with or from trips to the doctors office. Well my dad who used to run and still works out was at the gym yesterday. He takes his HR before and after workouts to monitor things. He took it before his workout and got a reading of a RHR of 150! He thought something was wrong with the machine and went work out because he said he feels fine. After the workout it would not register anything. He got a few people to try and they got normal results. He immediately called his Dr and ended up getting a EKG (I think) which showed it was indeed 150 but luckily nothing major bad was taking place, other of course than the high HR. He is going back today and if its still high after the medication he has been put on will be admitted to be "shocked" to get the HR to come down. For my dad we could use a little pixie dust and prayers that everything is ok. Thanks and I will update when I find out more.



That's scary ... I'm so glad he went to get it checked out. I hope all turns out to be okay!


----------



## evre13

FredtheDuck said:


> Question for those of you using Garmin products: I have an AppleWatch (series 2), and I love it for everything BUT running. I got some gift cards for Christmas that I was thinking of putting towards a Garmin in order to get some better running data as I head in to my spring half training cycle.
> 
> If I'm NOT going to use the watch for anything but running, would you recommend a 235? I know that I want the heart rate monitoring, so that takes the 230 out of the running. Or is there something better out there that I need to seriously consider? I know people love the Fenix, but if it isn't going to be my primary watch, is it worth the extra money?



Late chiming in but I did want to say I do have a 235, and I love it - it's so nice t not have a heart rate monitor, and I use it for more than running. It's accurate in spin and HIIT classes and other workouts, and I like that it links to Strava for me. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss training plans today. Specifically, how do you pick out which training plan to follow at any given time? Do you use one from a book, coach, or make your own? If you make your own, do you do research into other plans and use their ideas to develop yours?



I'm really bad at following a training plan - I always go in with guns blazing, but after about three weeks, I let myself find excuses (and then I hate myself on race day). For the two halfs I've done, I have used modified Runner's World plans, which were okay, but not great. One of my goals for 2018 is to become a better consistent runner -- not just one in a series of on/off, dependent on what race distance I'm running. I've thought about sending @DopeyBadger a PM to see if he can help me with a plan, but I know he's overwhelmed right now. Billy, can I go on the wait list?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

@LSUlakes , hopefully everything is okay.

ATTQOTD:  Since I started running I've followed the Galloway plan.  My first 2 halfs, I slacked off on the weekend runs early on and had to modify the plan and omit the short weekend runs in order to get all the long runs done before the race.  While I finished, I don't recommend this because training defined my life.  I find training much less stressful when I have those short weekend runs to break up the week after week long distance runs.  

When I cooked up the insane idea to run a half on just 3 weeks training, I used the Galloway principles I learned about gradual mileage increase combined with a 4 week training plan I found on the internet that called for running 6 days a week with easy runs and hard runs and long runs on the weekend.  I made some tweaks to adjust it for 3 weeks and made sure to take the long runs easy and pay careful attention to my body during the runs to make sure I wasn't going too hard.

It took me years to learn that plans are closer to basic guidelines that if mostly followed will help you find success as opposed to a rigid set of rules that must be followed or else failure is guaranteed.  I still use the Galloway plan as my base plan if you will, but have come to learn that missing a long run or having to shorten it for life reasons will not destroy my training provided my training has been otherwise fairly consistent leading up to the race.


----------



## DopeyBadger

evre13 said:


> I've thought about sending @DopeyBadger a PM to see if he can help me with a plan, but I know he's overwhelmed right now. Billy, can I go on the wait list?



Absolutely.  Best to get the process started sooner rather than later.  I try and put the plans back out based on a first come first served basis based on when a plan is actually ready to be written.


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD (Monday): I have never run with a charity and would be a horrible fundraiser, but do many local races designed to raise money for a charity; like "Run Over Violence" raises money for the women's shelter in town.

ATTQOTD (Tues): I usually don't have muscle soreness after a run, even a marathon, because I take it easy. I have sore feet that afternoon, and my joints are often tender for a day. Active recovery is essential, so I try to keep moving. Of course the dilemma is that I'm tired and want to rest, but I need to keep moving!

ATTQOTD (Wed): You are never too old to start a fitness regimen. For me it was running, for others it may be something else, but fitness is important at all ages.

ATTQOTD (today): I make my own fitness/training plan at the beginning of every year. I fill in the races I plan to do and make sure I am ready for the distance.  In 2012, I started with C25k, then C210k, then just added mileage to what I had been doing for 2013 TOT 10 miler. 
Before my first half marathon (2014 "Donald") and subsequent races, I took Galloway's miles, but not his intervals (I just walked when I needed to), and modified it to MWF with a long run on Saturday. For both Dopey's, I gradually increased my weekday maintenance runs to 6-7 miles, and used Galloway's long run distances and Dopey sims on weekends. And I did start doing 2:1 intervals for distances over 1/2 marathon. EXCEPT both last year and this year, I was sick for at least one long run and got behind and ended up doing two 20 milers on the weekends that he had 23 and 26 miles scheduled. So my plan has been just to gradually increase mileage and stamina with no real concentration on speed work. 



LSUlakes said:


> A little bit of personal news. As runners we are aware of our HR, either because of a monitor we run with or from trips to the doctors office. Well my dad who used to run and still works out was at the gym yesterday. He takes his HR before and after workouts to monitor things. He took it before his workout and got a reading of a RHR of 150! He thought something was wrong with the machine and went work out because he said he feels fine. After the workout it would not register anything. He got a few people to try and they got normal results. He immediately called his Dr and ended up getting a EKG (I think) which showed it was indeed 150 but luckily nothing major bad was taking place, other of course than the high HR. He is going back today and if its still high after the medication he has been put on will be admitted to be "shocked" to get the HR to come down. For my dad we could use a little pixie dust and prayers that everything is ok. Thanks and I will update when I find out more.


Prayers for your dad. Hope everything is all right.


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes So many prayers for y'all.


----------



## evre13

@DopeyBadger great, I'll send you a PM!

@LSUlakes that's so scary, but lucky for your Dad that he was wearing a HR monitor and noticed it. Praying for answers soon!


----------



## Jules76126

@LSUlakes sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## BikeFan

@LSUlakes thanks for your hard work on this thread, and I hope your dad is OK!


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: Last year I used the Higdon Half-marathon, Novice 1 for princess. I am a run-walk-run person, so I just did the distances with intervals that were comfortable for me. I am using a modified version of that again, with the addition of some back to backs to prep for the challenge. I decided not to do the Galloway plans because I didn't like how long the longest runs were, and how many weeks of relatively long runs there are. I didn't feel like I had time for all of them. 

@LSUlakes  I hope your Dad gets some good news!


----------



## Kathymford

Trying to not get too behind, so here it goes:



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *for those who have been running for a few years in the group, what single piece of advice would you have given to yourself when you first started out (if that was possible) that would have had the biggest impact? Would that advice change if you were giving it to someone else thats just starting out?



Stop relying on other people to determine your workout schedule. It's ok to do things on your own. This old habit definitely creeped back into my psyche along with my lack of running in 2017. Slowly but surely, I'm trying to get back over the mental part of this all over again. 



FredtheDuck said:


> If I'm NOT going to use the watch for anything but running, would you recommend a 235? I know that I want the heart rate monitoring, so that takes the 230 out of the running. Or is there something better out there that I need to seriously consider? I know people love the Fenix, but if it isn't going to be my primary watch, is it worth the extra money?



I am an Apple Watch/HR 235 double watch runner. lol. I just can't quit my Garmin; it's just so much more accurate. I only use it for being active (spin classes, running, etc.) and I wear both while running. Ha. I got the Apple Watch 3 this year and _might_ sell the Garmin, but I have to see if it's consistent enough first.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss training plans today. Specifically, how do you pick out which training plan to follow at any given time? Do you use one from a book, coach, or make your own? If you make your own, do you do research into other plans and use their ideas to develop yours?



I never stuck to a training plan until this thread started. Something about checking in here and reading all of the fabulousness that you guys all do and it made me more motivated and accountable. Like a virtual running group. The training plan that worked for me was the MY ASICS Run Training app. It was the most customizable one that I've ever found (choose your number of days you want to run, move planned runs around on the schedule, etc.). Both of these things led me to my still stand half marathon PR!


----------



## LSUlakes

I just got the latest update. His HR went down to 139 so the Dr increased his meds and sent him home for the weekend with another appointment on Monday. So, it seems like the meds are starting to work is what I am taking from this, and hopefully they will continue to do so and avoid hospital time altogether. Thanks for the prayers!


----------



## mrsg00fy

LSUlakes said:


> A little bit of personal news. As runners we are aware of our HR, either because of a monitor we run with or from trips to the doctors office. Well my dad who used to run and still works out was at the gym yesterday. He takes his HR before and after workouts to monitor things. He took it before his workout and got a reading of a RHR of 150! He thought something was wrong with the machine and went work out because he said he feels fine. After the workout it would not register anything. He got a few people to try and they got normal results. He immediately called his Dr and ended up getting a EKG (I think) which showed it was indeed 150 but luckily nothing major bad was taking place, other of course than the high HR. He is going back today and if its still high after the medication he has been put on will be admitted to be "shocked" to get the HR to come down. For my dad we could use a little pixie dust and prayers that everything is ok. Thanks and I will update when I find out more.



I sure hope he is ok. Sending pixie dust.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> I just got the latest update. His HR went down to 139 so the Dr increased his meds and sent him home for the weekend with another appointment on Monday. So, it seems like the meds are starting to work is what I am taking from this, and hopefully they will continue to do so and avoid hospital time altogether. Thanks for the prayers!


So glad to hear preliminary good news.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: I originally started out with Higdon for my first half and first full.  Over the years, I've actually started to make it a bit of an adventure to try different training plans from different sources each year.  So I have stacks of books from Higdon, FIRST, Hanson, Runners World, Maffetone, etc and I've learned a lot about the types of things that my body responds to, and the types of things that lead me toward injury.  These days, I tend to find a new training plan that seems interesting, but then inevitably tweak it a bit if I know something is likely to cause me problems.  However, no matter what I choose, I put the entire plan into a spreadsheet before I start and then try to see it through to the finish.  That way I find out if there is something new that I may have missed in the past.  Since Dopey is now over, I'm reading/hunting for a 1:40-1:45 half marathon plan for the start of May


----------



## PrincessMickey

Goal for this year is to keep up better and post more, so here goes.

I ran the following but never added my name to the list. Way too busy the last month or two to get on here much. I had no goals other than have fun, take it all in, see characters, and have fun, and it was my first half ever! My actual run times were't bad, I just stopped a lot along the way!
WDW 5k 51:05 
WDW 10k 1:47:37
WDW half 3:28:33
I called this the Happy Challenge...Happy I didn't have to get up early one more day.

A few previous answers:

Charity. I ran the 5k and 10k with my brothers team from work with Team in Training. I am not one to ask for money so I just did a Facebook post every now and again fully intending to pay the difference myself. My brother's company donated quite a bit to each person so I didn't have to pay much myself. They offered free hotel for however many days you signed up for if you shared a room with another teammate. This is not for me and I traveled with family so they offered half price rooms you had to pay for yourself so that's what I did. Not too many perks other than that. A training plan I didn't use, race shirt, tent was nice pre race to stay out of the wind a bit, snacks. I did like that as we were running the coaches would talk to you and encourage you. Some stayed on the sidelines and asked for thumbs up if you were good, some ran with you a minute or two to see how you were doing. The encouragement was the best and gave me boosts of energy throughout. Not sure I would do it again but we shall see. I am starting to look into the possibility of trying for the marathon next year but not sure on the charity part.

Plans. I've only been running a year. I started with couch to 5k which was great. Then I moved to Galloway. For the half I kinda merged Galloway with Hidgon and kept modifying because of my work schedules. 

Upcoming race. A local Deputy was killed on NYE in the line of duty. A local Officer's Wife managed to put this together in a matter of days to take place in less then a month, pretty impressive. All money will go towards the Deputy's family and the Fallen Officer Fund. No goals yet, that might change, might walk with some of my coworkers, might run, I have a few weeks to decide.

February 3 PrincessMickey:Back the Blue 5k:NG/NA


----------



## Dis_Yoda

@LSUlakes, I'm glad he is responding to the medications!  Thank goodness for the HR monitor!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> A little bit of personal news. As runners we are aware of our HR, either because of a monitor we run with or from trips to the doctors office. Well my dad who used to run and still works out was at the gym yesterday. He takes his HR before and after workouts to monitor things. He took it before his workout and got a reading of a RHR of 150! He thought something was wrong with the machine and went work out because he said he feels fine. After the workout it would not register anything. He got a few people to try and they got normal results. He immediately called his Dr and ended up getting a EKG (I think) which showed it was indeed 150 but luckily nothing major bad was taking place, other of course than the high HR. He is going back today and if its still high after the medication he has been put on will be admitted to be "shocked" to get the HR to come down. For my dad we could use a little pixie dust and prayers that everything is ok. Thanks and I will update when I find out more.



Glad he checks his HR on his own & was able to spot something unusual. Hope he's ok.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Been busy with football and vacation at WDW. Wanted to check in and offer up a belated Roll Tide to my fellow rD Alabama fans.

Headed home tomorrow and hope to finally catch The Last Jedi this weekend. Next week - back to my running life.


----------



## Miranda

Glad your dad is on the mend!


----------



## dmross

Miranda said:


> Technology was really failing me tonight.  I forgot my phone at home, I carry it in case of emergencies, and my Garmin battery was really low.  It made it through the run, but I got home and popped it in the charger, and am having problems charging it.  I looked at the charger, and the 4 little gold prongs that depress when you snap the Garmin into the charger, 2 of them are kind of stuck in the depressed position so they are probably not making  great contact.  Has anyone ever had that happen and know how to get them to pop back up?  They are so tiny and there's not really any way to get underneath it to see if something is just stuck under there, and pressing on them and flicking at them with my fingernail isn't budging them.  It must have heard me saying not long ago that my Garmin was getting long in the tooth!  It's a 220, so it's a 4+ year old model, although I got mine almost 3 years ago.



I swear there are nights that everything that could go wrong with my technology does, and usually right before I head out.  I REALIZE in my head that it doesn't matter if my run is recorded, and sometimes I run without music/talk; but somehow it can derail me.  I'm shopping for a new Garmin bc mine is geriatric in tech years.  I'd like to replace it before it goes for good.  I was tempted by the Fenix when I got my Christmas bonus but didn't bite yet!! 



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: I tried the FIRST plan. I wanted to like it, being only 3 days a week AND I'm a Furman alumnus. It is a recipe for disaster. Every workout is hard and the long run is 50+ percent of the weekly mileage. It might work for some, but not me. To be fair, I did not cross train as much as I was supposed to.



Wow!  I grew up 3 miles from Furman and we used to ride our bikes over to campus and around the lake... This was before Hwy 25 became a highway.  I've been in the Exercise Lab over there, too.  Pretty cool.



apdebord said:


> So, I might be on the struggle bus for the Charleston half on Saturday, we will just see what happens.  I've been having some achilles/calf/knee issues in my right leg since taking this time off, so I'm hoping it's nothing and I'll be able to run it off.



Have fun in Charleston;  it's such a great town.  Enjoy those shrimp and grits after the race. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## rteetz

5 miles, and a dozen donuts... Only thing missing is beer right @FFigawi?

http://krispykremechallenge.com/#intro


----------



## Miranda

dmross said:


> I'm shopping for a new Garmin bc mine is geriatric in tech years.  I'd like to replace it before it goes for good.  I was tempted by the Fenix when I got my Christmas bonus but didn't bite yet!!


They just announced a new Garmin 645, with and without music models.  I think I'd probably rather have the without music model, it's $50 cheaper and all my music is Apple Music, which Garmin is not going to support.  Plus it's not like I'm going to run without my phone for safety reasons, and I tend to listen to podcasts anyways when I listen to something.  It looks really nice though!


----------



## beatlecat42

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss training plans today. Specifically, how do you pick out which training plan to follow at any given time? Do you use one from a book, coach, or make your own? If you make your own, do you do research into other plans and use their ideas to develop yours?



Still "just" a walker, so I've used Higdon, since he's got walker-specific plans.  Not that I've been that great at sticking to it consistently...Looking forward to getting back into it though, if my ankle can just get better.

Thinking happy thoughts for your father.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@LSUlakes here are a few new races:

5/12 - Baloo in MI - River Bank Run, 25K (2:15/NG)
6/3 - Baloo in MI - DXA2, Half Marathon (1:53/NG)
12/1 - Baloo in MI - Arctic Frog, 50K (5:59:59/NG)

Thanks!


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

Miranda said:


> They just announced a new Garmin 645, with and without music models.  I think I'd probably rather have the without music model, it's $50 cheaper and all my music is Apple Music, which Garmin is not going to support.  Plus it's not like I'm going to run without my phone for safety reasons, and I tend to listen to podcasts anyways when I listen to something.  It looks really nice though!


I've been considering the Garmin 35. I think it is one of the more basic models, but it does have heart rate monitor in the wrist band I believe. Has anyone used it?


----------



## baxter24

rteetz said:


> 5 miles, and a dozen donuts... Only thing missing is beer right @FFigawi?
> 
> http://krispykremechallenge.com/#intro



I’ve done it and it is so much fun!! The costumes and atmosphere is awesome. Just have to be cool with potentially seeing people puking on the way back because it tends to happen!

@rteetz - sweet shoutout on the shenanigans podcast this morning!


----------



## Bree

@LSUlakes Glad to hear he is responding well to the medication!

ATTQOTD (Thursday):  I am a C25K failure. I’ve used Galloway and Higdon plans,  but I’m ready for something different. DB offered to help make a plan for me and I’m super excited!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> 5 miles, and a dozen donuts... Only thing missing is beer right @FFigawi?
> 
> http://krispykremechallenge.com/#intro



Right!


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> 5 miles, and a dozen donuts... Only thing missing is beer right @FFigawi?
> 
> http://krispykremechallenge.com/#intro


I wish this was closer to me.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> 5 miles, and a dozen donuts... Only thing missing is beer right @FFigawi?
> 
> http://krispykremechallenge.com/#intro



Come on down, folks!  We can host a Krispy Kreme DIS meet-up!


----------



## TheHamm

@Baloo in MI have you done dxa2 previously?  I have been debating the associated 10 or the AA marathon 10K 2 weeks earlier, but I don't think my husband would green light both.  As a non-runner I have a love-hate with the AA marathon (my house is not on route, but close enough to be on the map, and on the other side of the course was our OB, and there was an emergency appointment that I didn't make causing much stress and anger at the race), but it is close enough to walk to so I feel like I should make amends with the race.  but dxa2 looks like a prettier route.  I also realize I could just run either route by myself on another day, but likely will not.


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW? 

ATTQOTD: I know this attraction has a big following, but I really dislike it... Figment! I'll throw in a honorable mention to Country Bear Jamboree.


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I know this attraction has a big following, but I really dislike it... Figment! I'll throw in a honorable mention to Country Bear Jamboree.




ATTQOTD: I’m right there with you on Figment.  I really enjoyed the original, but totally dislike the current version.  My daughter still likes it, so we were going to do it last week while there for marathon weekend.  Usually we slip it in between fast passes.  Well, when we were nearby it had a 40 minute wait. No Way.  I would absolutely not stand in that long of a line for that ride.  What did we do instead to fill the time?  Shop in MouseGear.  Totally worth the money spent!


----------



## rteetz

baxter24 said:


> @rteetz - sweet shoutout on the shenanigans podcast this morning!


Well now I have to listen! Those guys are freaking awesome!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?


Stitch although its currently closed since it is only seasonal. I'd like to see Monsters Inc Laugh Floor change or leave. Its nice once or twice but the show hasn't changed ever and the jokes don't change so it gets boring pretty quickly.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?


I am not a fan of It's Tough to be a Bug... the 3D effects are not quite right to me so it gives me a bit of a headache or just throws me off for a bit. Plus I am not a fan of being poked in the rear end by "bugs", but I had learned when that happened so I hover during those parts! The last few trips I have gladly skipped it, and before that it was a time filler at AK for the family but definitely skipped if needed.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: 

EPCOT - Frozen. Not worth it for the long lines.  Very obvious it was a quick strip and redo of Maelstrom. 

MK - Speedway - that smell!  

AK - That roller coaster in the Carnival section of Dinosaur land.  It hurts my chest with the bumps!

HS - The amount of construction!


----------



## gjramsey

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I am not a fan of It's Tough to be a Bug... the 3D effects are not quite right to me so it gives me a bit of a headache or just throws me off for a bit. Plus I am not a fan of being poked in the rear end by "bugs", but I had learned when that happened so I hover during those parts! The last few trips I have gladly skipped it, and before that it was a time filler at AK for the family but definitely skipped if needed.



My 11 year old hates that one.   We went into Shrek at Universal this trip, and when heard it was a 4d movie, he was trying to hover over the seat the whole show since he did not want to be poked again!

ATTQOTD:  I am not a fan of Dinosaur at all.  Love the Indy ride at Disneyland, but Dinosaur is just a rough poor imitation and not scary at all.


----------



## kski907

rteetz said:


> Stitch although its currently closed since it is only seasonal. I'd like to see Monsters Inc Laugh Floor change or leave. Its nice once or twice but the show hasn't changed ever and the jokes don't change so it gets boring pretty quickly.


I would agree on Monsters Inc until this trip.  My mom was chosen for the mind reading section.  She had never been, it became beyond hilarious.


----------



## kski907

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I know this attraction has a big following, but I really dislike it... Figment! I'll throw in a honorable mention to Country Bear Jamboree.



Gasp, how could you not like Figment.  I know it's a love hate relationship with him.  We happen to love him.  Actually went as Figment for my Marathon run costume.

My Family can not stand Carousel of Progress.  We have yet to ride and not get stuck inside hearing "It's a great big beautiful tomorrow" over and over and over.  We now threaten the kids with it anytime they start to get out of line.  It's straighten up or we are going on Carousel of Progress even if I have to park hop to get there.  It's an instant fix.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Stitch.  The X-Tra Terrorestrial or however it's spelled that they had before it was much better.  I have a Skippy stuffed animal.


----------



## PrincessV

We're already 19 pages into this thing?! 

ATTFFQOTD: Stitch gets my vote, if we're still allowed to count it.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: It's a Small World. I know, I know, it is a classic, but I cannot even ride it because that song gets stuck in my head and is maddening.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Stitch although its currently closed since it is only seasonal. I'd like to see Monsters Inc Laugh Floor change or leave. Its nice once or twice but the show hasn't changed ever and the jokes don't change so it gets boring pretty quickly.



I thought it was closing permanently now and the seasonal tag was removed.... I think I even saw a final ride type video on YouTube this week.



AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I am not a fan of It's Tough to be a Bug... the 3D effects are not quite right to me so it gives me a bit of a headache or just throws me off for a bit. Plus I am not a fan of being poked in the rear end by "bugs", but I had learned when that happened so I hover during those parts! The last few trips I have gladly skipped it, and before that it was a time filler at AK for the family but definitely skipped if needed.



I havent been on this attraction since ~2009. DD was only 3 our last trip and I am certain she would not have reacted well to it and she did not really care for the movie its based off of either. I have a feeling by the time the kids are old enough to not make a scene about it scaring them, it will probably be a new attraction. 



kski907 said:


> Gasp, how could you not like Figment.  I know it's a love hate relationship with him.  We happen to love him.  Actually went as Figment for my Marathon run costume.
> 
> My Family can not stand Carousel of Progress.  We have yet to ride and not get stuck inside hearing "It's a great big beautiful tomorrow" over and over and over.  We now threaten the kids with it anytime they start to get out of line.  It's straighten up or we are going on Carousel of Progress even if I have to park hop to get there.  It's an instant fix.



Whoa Whoa now! COP is the greatest attraction of all times! I realize I am part of a small few who think that, but it is great! I LOVE the COP. I recently purchased a COP T-shirt and watch BigFatPanda's YouTube video of it multiple time a week. So much history in that ride. As in actual history and then Disney history. It's the one ride I told DW that I would drop everything and take a solo trip to WDW for 1 day if it was closing suddenly. BTW her choice of that scenario is the Voyage of the Little Mermaid. This would be a good fun Friday Qotd for next week...


----------



## bananabean

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: It's a Small World. I know, I know, it is a classic, but I cannot even ride it because that song gets stuck in my head and is maddening.



FOR REAL.  I've gotten stuck on that ride twice.  The second time for more than 40 minutes.  NEVER AGAIN.  I think I have Small World PTSD.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I thought it was closing permanently now and the seasonal tag was removed.... I think I even saw a final ride type video on YouTube this week.


Disney has not officially announced its closure. Its quite possible it comes back for Spring Break.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?



It's tough to be a bug. I don't need to be assaulted by bugs.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I know this attraction has a big following, but I really dislike it... Figment! I'll throw in a honorable mention to Country Bear Jamboree.



I dislike lots of rides, but can justify all but one.  Figment: terrifies my kids but at least the line is usually short and I can sit down.  Country Bear Jamboree: AIR CONDITIONING and seats and my kids are too little to understand that I find it offensive.  Stitch- my kids like potty humor and I can sit down and mobile order for Cosmic Ray's.  But I cannot excuse the Tomorrowland Speedway.  I have been tempted to bring a decibel meter as it is far too loud for me to be comfortable with my kids ears, and I do not understand why I have never seen staff with hearing protection.  Are these things beyond leaded gasoline?  Clearly they have no catalytic converters, but can we retrofit them for particulate matter filters?  My kids think they were fun, but we have a better time with model Ts on a metal track that can't bump into one another and do not jerk heads backward on stop/start.  And I think the existence of this ride is such a lost opportunity.  Put the ride somewhere else, it has nothing to do with 'tomorrowland' itself.  It is not futuristic at all in its current state.  Make them EVs or autonomous voice command vehicles and put them in Epcot if you need a track based ride that the elementary age kids can feel empowered to operate.  [Although I freely admit there may be a conflict with the Chevy sponsorship elsewhere in the park] or theme them to Cars (so my kids don't whine that Cruz is the only car at HS and my husband insist we probably need to skip WDW for DCA solely due to Cars Land)and let them race them around.  And really, doesn't Guardians fit better in the tomorrowland theme than in the Experimental Prototype Community of Tomorrow?


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> Whoa Whoa now! COP is the greatest attraction of all times! I realize I am part of a small few who think that, but it is great! I LOVE the COP.


I am with you, and while I might not rank it as the greatest attraction of all time, it is actually one of our families favorites to go on and a must do each trip! We love it, maybe it is nostalgia or something but we all really do enjoy it. I do find myself singing "it's a great big beautiful tomorrow" randomly, no shame here! Plus it is a go to ride for when I just need a break and get off my feet, with little to no wait time to accomplish that. The Peoplemover is also a go to for that, I rode it 3 times on Sunday! hahaha


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: I'm not a fan of the Three Caballeros in the Mexico pavilion. It's definitely a good way to cool off, sit down, short wait, etc., but the actual attraction has seemed more of like a slideshow than unique attraction to me.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Having only been to WDW once, I feel like I focused our time on making sure we rode and did only the best things. But next time I go back, unless I have a park hopper (which I don't usually do), and only to ride EE, I am skipping Animal Kingdom. Like forever. I don't like anything about that park except the wall art and EE.


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?


Not a huge fan of Barnstormer. At all.


----------



## jennamfeo

Capang said:


> Not a huge fan of Barnstormer. At all.


The Barnstormer at WDW is like 1000000x better than the one at DCA. It's so smooth and fun at WDW. The one at DCA is super rough and jolty.


----------



## Capang

jennamfeo said:


> The Barnstormer at WDW is like 1000000x better than the one at DCA. It's so smooth and fun at WDW. The one at DCA is super rough and jolty.


I just find it too short, even for a kiddie coaster.  I grew up a coaster fanatic so it may be an unfair comparison to what I really like.


----------



## jennamfeo

Capang said:


> I just find it too short, even for a kiddie coaster.  I grew up a coaster fanatic so it may be an unfair comparison to what I really like.


Ahh, valid point for sure.


----------



## LSUlakes

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I am with you, and while I might not rank it as the greatest attraction of all time, it is actually one of our families favorites to go on and a must do each trip! We love it, maybe it is nostalgia or something but we all really do enjoy it. I do find myself singing "it's a great big beautiful tomorrow" randomly, no shame here! Plus it is a go to ride for when I just need a break and get off my feet, with little to no wait time to accomplish that. The Peoplemover is also a go to for that, I rode it 3 times on Sunday! hahaha



LOL, I also have a people mover shirt lololol. Love it as well, found memories of being on that ride with my dad as a kid. It's relaxing and a great way to people watch. DD does not like the dark parts, like going into Space Mountain.


----------



## Jules76126

Epcot - Figment. My sister loves it so we always ride it, but I really feel like it needs a face lift. Although that is like many things EPCOT.
AK - I don't care for it's Tough to Be A Bug or coaster. I have ridden both, but will gladly skip in the future. 
MK - Country Bear Jamboree is a skip. I think the last time I saw this was 10 years ago and that is still too soon. I always don't like the Speedway. The smell gives me a major headache. I am in the camp - replace it


----------



## kski907

LSUlakes said:


> Whoa Whoa now! COP is the greatest attraction of all times! I realize I am part of a small few who think that, but it is great! I LOVE the COP. I recently purchased a COP T-shirt and watch BigFatPanda's YouTube video of it multiple time a week. So much history in that ride. As in actual history and then Disney history. It's the one ride I told DW that I would drop everything and take a solo trip to WDW for 1 day if it was closing suddenly. BTW her choice of that scenario is the Voyage of the Little Mermaid. This would be a good fun Friday Qotd for next week...



I feel this way about Figment and I am probably in the minority on that too.  We had vacationed during the art festival last year and they had an activity where you find Figment in artwork around the showcase.  It was neat to see that they actually incorporated some of that artwork in to the ride this trip.

I agree in the history of COP.  My mom actually got to see it at the worlds fair in 1964. She is also a big fan.

I love this about Disney everyone finds an attraction they are passionate about one way or the other.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: 
I think any ride that looks like it can be found at a fair or carnival... but I completely understand these rides are for families with smaller kiddos that love them, so I wouldn't suggest getting rid of them!

I am tempted to share what I think the most overrated ride in WDW is (big house. ghosts. getting stuck literally every single time I ride it...) but I want to keep you all as friends.


----------



## roxymama

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: It's a Small World. I know, I know, it is a classic, but I cannot even ride it because that song gets stuck in my head and is maddening.



I'll ride it double for you so that you don't have to!  (that's how this works right?)

ATTQOTD:
Not a big fan of the speedway either.  The exhaust plus the wait outside always seems extra hot to me. 
Prime-Evil Hurl (I spelled it right...not a typo)
And I know it's not currently open but that Stitch hot dog smell is still in my nose from a decade ago.

Sad sidenote: I missed the boat ride in Mexico this year because I had an adult coffee beverage and they said I couldn't go on the ride with it.  It was like deciding between my two favorite children.  I ended up sadly sipping my wonderful drink while watching my family go on without me.  Such a sad sad sad day.  (This story has a happy ending in China when I got some duck buns and forgot about my sadness.)


----------



## roxymama

kski907 said:


> I feel this way about Figment and I am probably in the minority on that too.  We had vacationed during the art festival last year and they had an activity where you find Figment in artwork around the showcase.  It was neat to see that they actually incorporated some of that artwork in to the ride this trip.
> 
> I agree in the history of COP.  My mom actually got to see it at the worlds fair in 1964. She is also a big fan.
> 
> I love this about Disney everyone finds an attraction they are passionate about one way or the other.



The original Figment ride was a masterpiece.  I watch low quality youtubes of it to reminisce.  There's rumors that a big part of the track/ride scenes are still back there behind the walls when they shortened the ride.  This excites me to no end.  If you want something fun to do, search youtube for old videos of people sneaking into the old imagination pavillion imageworks upstairs.  I know it was illegal but SO COOL!!

Ok - sorry for the geek out.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?



I vote for Stitch as well, even if it isn't open now.  Everything about it is bad.  Also not a fan of the current iteration of Figment.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD - Figment is just odd. And Country Bears Jamboree doesn’t work for foreigners - couldn’t understand half of what they were saying and the other half didn’t make sense.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I guess it’s time to join back in now that we’re 20+ pages into this thing.

ATTQOTD:

This is like attraction Festivus. “I got a lot of problems with you rides and now you’re going to hear about ‘em...”

The biggest tear down/there’s got to be something better for this space is the Speedway. It smells awful, isn’t exciting, has nothing to do with Tomorrowland anymore, and takes up so much useable space. Like I said, there’s got to be something better for that space.

Other things that IMO gots to go:

-The carnival games at AK (the whole area feels cheap, but the carnival games are the most out of place. The rides at least displace a few guests from other lines.)
-It’s Tough to be a Bug-Poor tone. Scares kids.
-Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular-So hard for me to say it because I love Indiana Jones so much and the attraction is one of my most vivid childhood memories of Disney World, but it’s so stale and outdated. Indy deserves a better footprint in the parks and if they need to remove this attraction to do it, so be it. I’d be ok if they leave it as well. Nostalgia and the fact it can still soak up a crowd.

Things that need a revamp:

-Figment-I Love Figment and he deserves better. That could be revamping the ride or tearing it down/repurposing it and just making him the Epcot mascot and a bigger presence all over the park. Not sure how many people under 35 even get the Flubber and Honey! I Shrunk The Kids references in the queue at this point.
-Haunted Mansion-Fine. I’m a hater. But I absolutely believe they could use new technology and better audio and visual effects to bring this closer to the original intent of the ride. The beauty is in the details and everything feels old and musty (not in the good or intended way) on this attraction.
-Tower of Terror-I know. I like to destroy things people love. I’ve never understood the place of the twilight zone theme. My nieces and nephews are terrified of the ride and they would absolutely love it if it were themed to something a) from within a generation of their lifetime, and b) more enjoyable than creepy. Doesn’t have to be mission breakout and I get that a lot of people like the fact that the scheming scares others off, but it could be a better ride with a more immersive story.

I enjoy the parks as they are and really, other than the first three things I listed, am fine with the others remaining as is; but I like when Disney keeps up with the times and doesn’t rest on their laurels.


----------



## michigandergirl

Finally caught up! I came down with an awful cold after Dopey, felt like I could have slept for days, but now I'm feeling better and might even go for a run this weekend.

ATTQOTD: There are so many attractions that need to go or need a redo...Stitch, Country Bear, Spaceship Earth, Tiki Room, Jungle Cruise...

@LSUlakes here are my Dopey times - these are all personal worsts, but I couldn't be more proud - I had so much fun!!!

5K - 52:46
10K - 1:28:12
half - 2:53:16
full - 5:42:24

And here are a couple of races to add:

April 22 - michigandergirl - Gazelle Girl half marathon - 2:05
May 12 - michigandergirl - Fifth Third River Bank Run 25K - 2:35

Thanks!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?



The new FOP ride in Animal Kingdom. It's absolutely terrible. You won't like it at all. Just stay away*

*



Spoiler



and leave more FP for the rest of us


----------



## Jules76126

michigandergirl said:


> Finally caught up! I came down with an awful cold after Dopey, felt like I could have slept for days, but now I'm feeling better and might even go for a run this weekend.
> 
> ATTQOTD: There are so many attractions that need to go or need a redo...Stitch, Country Bear, Spaceship Earth, Tiki Room, Jungle Cruise...



Whoa whoa whoa- Spaceship Earth does not need a redo  I did my first CP program there and it was the year it went down for refurb and changed to its current iteration so definitely has the nostalgia factor. One of the last nights it was open, after we had closed for the night, they let us walk about and talk photos with the ride scenes. It was so cool and a great memento. We just had to promise not to post them anywhere. I doubt they will do a major haul anytime soon. It is such a pain to update and the space can't hold anything but a slow moving ride due to gravity and the way the sphere is built. But I wouldn't mind more things to look at on the descent down like there use to be.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Like most have said, not a fan of Stich. But if I am really honest, I’d have to agree with @KSellers88 and say Small World. I know it’s such a beloved attraction, but that song just wears on me. The ride always backs up towards the end and you are inevitably stuck in one room just listening to the same lyrics over and over again. The worst part is that my little kids still like it so I think it’s sadly still a must-do for our family for the next few years.


----------



## JeffW

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: There are so many attractions that need to go or need a redo...Stitch, Country Bear, Spaceship Earth, Tiki Room, Jungle Cruise...



I was with you until you said Jungle Cruise.  Don't go messing with the punniest ride at DW


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> The new FOP ride in Animal Kingdom. It's absolutely terrible. You won't like it at all. Just stay away*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and leave more FP for the rest of us


Take all the FPs for that ride you want. I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> LOL, I also have a people mover shirt lololol. Love it as well, found memories of being on that ride with my dad as a kid. It's relaxing and a great way to people watch. DD does not like the dark parts, like going into Space Mountain.



My youngest really likes the Peoplemover as well, but does not like Pirates. On Sat, Space Mtn went down right before our FP time, so we had time to kill before our next FP.  The wife and I headed towards Pirates, and the boys stayed in Tomorrowland, and got to experience the Peoplemover go into Space with the lights on.  They were both excited and shocked to see how much goes on during the ride and all that is in there to support it!

I think it was in the 1970s the last time I rode COP......


----------



## michigandergirl

JeffW said:


> I was with you until you said Jungle Cruise.  Don't go messing with the punniest ride at DW



I agree the CM’s are entertaining, just wish there was more to look at, especially since the wait times are usually high.


----------



## Baloo in MI

TheHamm said:


> @Baloo in MI have you done dxa2 previously?  I have been debating the associated 10 or the AA marathon 10K 2 weeks earlier, but I don't think my husband would green light both.  As a non-runner I have a love-hate with the AA marathon (my house is not on route, but close enough to be on the map, and on the other side of the course was our OB, and there was an emergency appointment that I didn't make causing much stress and anger at the race), but it is close enough to walk to so I feel like I should make amends with the race.  but dxa2 looks like a prettier route.  I also realize I could just run either route by myself on another day, but likely will not.



I ran it in 2015.  You are right it is a beautiful course.  It is point to point (Dexter to Ann Arbor).  They bus you from AA to Dexter.  The course is a bit hilly but views of the river and all the trees I hardly noticed.  I thought it was organized well and had a nice finishers medal. It was three years ago but I would recommend.  If you do the AA Marathon please let me know what you think.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I would have gone with the Tommorowland Speedway but since that was picked I have to go with Animal Kingdom’s Rivers of Light show.  It was freezing and we got misted the whole time.  I would be fine with that (like Fantasmic in DL) if the show made any sense or was at least entertaining.  We had left AK to go to the expo and I talked the family (who were all wet and cold) into going back to AK specifically to watch this show.  Even my youngest daughter was giving me the stink eye!  Not a fan!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> I'll throw in a honorable mention to Country Bear Jamboree.


Am I the only one here that will defend Country Bears?  I love that show!  If anyone fights me on this one there's gonna be some blood on the saddle...


----------



## LSUlakes

So, I am kinda thinking about running (walk/run) my half on Sunday. The problem is the race starts at 7 and I have to make FP+ for a friend at 6. How bad would it be to do make 4-5 days worth of FP on a phone starting at 6? Other suggestions?


----------



## LSUlakes

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Am I the only one here that will defend Country Bears?  I love that show!  If anyone fights me on this one there's gonna be some blood on the saddle...



I appreciate where the idea came from and the Disney history behind, but like people fall asleep in COP, I slept during the bears and it wasn't on purpose.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I can't believe nobody has said Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse yet! I honestly forget it exists, it is so sad and lame. And it creates a bottleneck right through Dole Whip Highway, so it really should just get out of the way.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: Hmmm... while I am not fond of Figment, I cannot stand It's A Small World so I'll have to go with that. i refuse to ride it any more. I can never get the song (or the joking re-write my friend and I did of it) out of my head.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  Figment.  It’s very weird and not in a good way. I think the ride is creepy.  These two make the list just for the gross factor - Buzz & TSMM.  They are icky because of all the dirty nasty hands that touch the guns. If it wasn’t for my daughter I’d never go on them.  We go straight to the bathroom and wash our hands after the ride.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I'm going to defend CoP and Country Bears.  Along with Hall of Presidents, they are the only attractions unique to Walt Disney World that Walt Disney personally worked on.  That makes them historic.  While there are many WDW attractions that Walt worked on, only those 3 are only found exclusively in Walt Disney World.  

ATTQOTD:  I would put Pirates of the Caribbean under a major overhaul.  As in shut the whole thing down and do it right.  There are multiple sight gags in the Pirates of the Caribbean movies and a sight gag in The Princess and the Frog that anyone who has only experienced the WDW "version" of the ride would not understand is a reference to Pirates because these scenes are not in the 5 minute WDW version, but are found in the 15 minute long Disneyland version.


----------



## Miranda

I miss the original Figment ride.  I have been on 3 iterations of it (which is all of them I think?)  The current one is definitely better than the very short lived middle one.


----------



## LikelyLynae

rteetz said:


> 5 miles, and a dozen donuts... Only thing missing is beer right @FFigawi?
> 
> http://krispykremechallenge.com/#intro


I feel like someone had a heart attack or died last year or the year before...

ATTQOTD:  Carousel of progress. Sorry not sorry. It’s just so bad.


----------



## rteetz

The Expert said:


> ATTQOTD: I can't believe nobody has said Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse yet! I honestly forget it exists, it is so sad and lame. And it creates a bottleneck right through Dole Whip Highway, so it really should just get out of the way.


Not as bad of a bottleneck as the stupid carpets cause.


----------



## rteetz

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Am I the only one here that will defend Country Bears?  I love that show!  If anyone fights me on this one there's gonna be some blood on the saddle...


Nope Big Al is my favorite! I go see that show as much as I can!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: 100% Stitch. There is not one redeeming quality on that ride. The stinky belch smell almost made me throw up ( thinking about it still does!).


----------



## LikelyLynae

The Expert said:


> ATTQOTD: I can't believe nobody has said Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse yet! I honestly forget it exists, it is so sad and lame. And it creates a bottleneck right through Dole Whip Highway, so it really should just get out of the way.


I think nobody mentioned it because everyone forgot about it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Am I the only one here that will defend Country Bears? I love that show! If anyone fights me on this one there's gonna be some blood on the saddle...



I'm with you. I have fond memories of CBJ from visits with my family, not long after DW opened.

Although I will add that if you don't have the nostalgia angle, it might not be so great.


----------



## Jules76126

The Expert said:


> ATTQOTD: I can't believe nobody has said Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse yet! I honestly forget it exists, it is so sad and lame. And it creates a bottleneck right through Dole Whip Highway, so it really should just get out of the way.



Totally forgot about that. Definitely a waste of space and can go.


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> So, I am kinda thinking about running (walk/run) my half on Sunday. The problem is the race starts at 7 and I have to make FP+ for a friend at 6. How bad would it be to do make 4-5 days worth of FP on a phone starting at 6? Other suggestions?



Totally doable. I actually normally always do mine on my phone because I just find it easier to navigate because I am used to it. Good luck!


----------



## LSUlakes

Louisiana Half Marathon [ON]  OFF. Looks like its a go for the half this weekend. I am expecting a personal worse at the distance, but I am going to go out there and do it anyway. Goal 2:40:00.


----------



## evre13

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW.



ATTQOTD: It’s Tough to Be A Bug. No contest.


----------



## beatlecat42

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?



It hurts to hear everyone hating on Figment  but that's probably because the original was so awesome and I loved it SO much, and I kindasorta agree that they ruined it.

Also Primeval Whirl nearly wrecked my back and I hate it.  Also...ever since they added all the "movie" bits to Pirates (Jack Sparrow, Davy Jones, etc.), it ruined the ride for me.  It just doesn't feel right at all.

@LSUlakes making FP on the phone shouldn't be too much trouble; I was in the same boat as you 1.5 years ago (FP date was at the start of a race!) and managed to get everything I wanted on the app.  Not sure if anything has changed since then, but if you have your plan in place and know what you're going for and how, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## JulieODC

Awww, we watched Swiss Family a few months ago and DD begged to do it today! It’s not a must do, but there’s some nostalgia there for me.

We never, ever do Mission Space. And do not miss it. The older I get the more trouble I have with spinning rides - and I do not want to risk a migraine or vertigo ruining a trip!


----------



## roxymama

I once joked to my friend on her WDW marathon day that she should go on Swiss family treehouse afterwards.  She didn't get the joke and later told me she went on it!!!!  Oops.   She doesn't recommend doing that.  

I got first place in my age today at a frosty 5k!  I'll link to my recap once I have one made.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Finished my Trip Report if anyone is interested!

2018 Dopey Challenge Trip Report, Race Recaps, and a Coaching Recap

You'll have to read to find out where I finished in the overall placement of Dopey Challenge runners as well as my placement amongst Perfectly Dopey runners!

@LSUlakes

My finishing times from this past weekend!

5k - 20:06
10k - 39:54
HM - 1:30:35
M - 3:15:59

I was able to snag a PR on the 5k, 10k, and Half Marathon.  I missed the Marathon PR by less than 2 minutes!


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  Hmmmm....I love Bug.  Love singing the song, love hearing everyone freak out with the dark and the spiders and the pokes.  Such fun and a must do for me.  COP is one of my (adult) daughter's favorites.

So I won't go so far as to say the worst, but I rode the revised Soarin' and was sorely disappointed.  This used to be one of my favorites, but somehow with the redo they created a distorted, choppy "see how many places we can cram into one movie" attraction. The film distortion was so distracting.  I mean, the Eiffel Tower looked more like the Leaning Tower of Pisa. There was never a problem with the old movie.  What the heck happened with this one? It wasn't just one scene either.  It was noticeable during the entire thing.

Sad to say, I don't think I want to ride it anymore.


----------



## apdebord

Charleston Half Recap: We drove down Thursday afternoon, were scheduled to arrive by 9:30. We got about 30 minutes from home and my husband realized he forgot his wallet at home. So we turned around and got it. Of course now it’s rush hour, so it took an hour to get to where we were when we turned around. Bad rain on 95 made us slow down and we finally got to the hotel at midnight. Went right to bed, too tired for dinner.

 We were some of the first people at the Expo on Friday. It was small, but very nice. It was extremely foggy, but we decided to go have a late lunch at Folly Beach and walk around. Got back to the hotel and I was planning to take a little nap before we found somewhere for dinner. As soon as I laid down, I felt very sick. I think it was just exhaustion. My husband said he was 100% on board with staying in for the night. We said we could do delivery for dinner, but he was asleep around 8:00 and according to my Fitbit, I drifted off at 9:18.  No dinner again. Going to bed early ended up being the best decision we made that day. At 2AM we were woken up to a girl banging on a door screaming, “Let me in!”  Well, we learned that her boyfriend/husband had kissed another girl at the bar they were just at and that she had seen it happen; it then evolved into someone telling her it happened. I learned a lot of new combinations of curse words. Had we not had a race in the morning, it would have been pretty entertaining. But, I called the front desk and they sent someone up. We couldn’t tell what room they were in and of course after I called, it all stopped for about 20 minutes, so the staff couldn’t find anyone. Started to go back to sleep and woke up to what I assume was a shoe being thrown. Every few minutes she would scream and start crying. No words. Sounded like a toddler throwing a tantrum. Finally got back to sleep around 3:30 and woke up at 6.

On Saturday, we are a small hotel breakfast, had some much needed coffee, and used an Uber to get to the race start. Never done that before, it was nice. We were not prepared for how cold it was going to be. Luckily, I had a long sleeve tech shirt in my drop bag, so I put that under my short sleeve shirt. I was very comfortable during the race. Headed to the “corrals”. It’s done by pace and you seed yourself. The full and half are all jumbled together. My husband was running the full as a training run for his 100K next month, so he placed himself right in front of the 9 min group. I was somewhere in the 10 min group. The start was not as chaotic as I thought it would be with everyone starting together, but my husband and I both said the first mile was very hard to break away. The course was beautiful at the start, running through the historic area. My one complaint is that there were parked cars along the course; most city races I’ve done require residents to move their cars from the course. I know at home they open the garages for them for free. It was really tight through these sections and I was worried I was going to smack my face on the side mirror of a pickup truck, haha. Mile 6 started to get boring, but I was having a great race. The half and full split just before the 10 mile marker for a little bit. Right at mile 10, my legs started hurting. The mile 10 marker was in the same spot as the 15 mile marker.  I noticed the 3:35 marathon pacer go by, so I knew my husband was probably close; I opened the race tracker and he was at 14.5. I contemplated walking so that I could see him because I really needed a hug. But I could tell he was having a great race (he had a rough morning bc the day before  lol...maybe that was his dinner?). So, I decided not to slow him down with my meltdown, and I kept going. My calves started cramping just past mile 11 and I was having to cut my intervals about 20 seconds short. I walked about .1 to mile 12 and decided that I was going to screw the interval and just run until my calf cramped, walk it out, then run again until the finish. I made it maybe 10 steps past the 12 mile marker and both calves seized, so I pulled over to a wooden post on the side to stretch. Then my foot cramp so I had to sit down and take my shoe off. My left foot was cramped up so bad I didn’t think I was going to finish. As soon as I got it out, the right one went. I wasted 10 minutes there, but I did pause strava. I got back up and walked to the 13 mile marker. I felt okay and ran the .1 to finish. I completely missed the medical tent through the chute, but I was feeling okay by then. According to Strava, I would have had a 7 minute PR if I didn’t sit down on the course, and that included the mile I walked (which was somehow still sub-13). This ended up being my 3rd best time (out of 6). I was pretty bummed that I knew I was going to PR and I just blew up. This is the first half I haven’t PR’d. But, that’s life I guess. Luckily I only had to wait for my husband for about an hour, so I had enough time to change, rehydrate a little and eat a bit. We stayed at the post race party for a little bit, then took an Uber back to the hotel. It was a good party. We are both very sore so we know we have some things to work on before our next race and I have to figure out this calf issue. We did eat dinner and went to bed around 11:30. The girl from the night before started crying at 2:30 AM. I called the desk again and I believe they did find her this time. Unfortunately she was too whiny this time for me to make out her words, so not entertaining. I’m about to head down and see if she is checking out today. If not, we’re going to ask to move. If they can’t accommodate us, we’re cutting the trip short and driving home. I can’t take another night of this.

If you’ve stuck around this far, thank you. I learned a lot from this race and I’m glad I did it and finished. Now trying to convince my husband that I deserve something from the Louis Vuitton store down the street because I pushed through the pain, but I don’t think he’s buying it  oh well I tried!


----------



## jmasgat

@apdebord.  Wow....that is not the kind of hoopla surrounding a race that I would want.  I would have beat the door down of the "happy couple" to get them to shut the F up. 

Your attitude is pretty great.  Impressed that you took away any positives from the race.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *for those who have been running for a few years in the group, what single piece of advice would you have given to yourself when you first started out (if that was possible) that would have had the biggest impact? Would that advice change if you were giving it to someone else thats just starting out?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I would tell myself and other new runners to just stick with it. Extended time off makes getting back to it difficult and not worth the rest. This is true unless the reason for time off is a injury. I am kicking myself for basically doing little to nothing all of 2017. I finally started feeling better yesterday, and was on facebook when the "my memories" came up. I saw a picture of my family and I the day before the WDW marathon at Hollywood Studios, and then another picture from 6 years ago. Then I kinda looked at myself and realized I was inching closer to the bigger version of myself 6 years ago, and the time for excuses was over. Running 2 miles yesterday was way more difficult than I recall. One Day at a Time!



For me, my advice has changed as time has gone on.  My appreciation for running is different since I got injured.  The last year of running wasn't as much fun for me.  I was so worried about my ankle that I was afraid every time I ran, until I got my recent MRI results and found out everything is fine, it's just pain.  But, I miss running worry free.  So the advice I would give to myself when I was first starting is to just enjoy each run because you never know how long you will be able to keep doing it.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss training plans today. Specifically, how do you pick out which training plan to follow at any given time? Do you use one from a book, coach, or make your own? If you make your own, do you do research into other plans and use their ideas to develop yours?
> 
> ATTQOTD: When I am training for a marathon I always use one from the book Advanced Marathoning. I just like the theory behind it, but warn it isnt for everyone. I do choose the easier of the plans with a peek of 55 mpw. the next step goes up to ~70 mpw during its peek. Maybe this fall I will use a combination of the two if I get on a role. For other races and the off-season, I make my own and it usually reflects a similar set up to the marathon plan as far as rest days, speed work, and long runs go. I will just decrease overall mileage. I've read a lot, probably not as much a @DopeyBadger , but a good bit. I also look to my piers in my local running community for advice. They have offered some of the best advice I have ever received and even though their ability far exceeds mine, they have always been willing to listen to me and give me suggestions. So, those of yall out there who know some fast runners, do not be timid to talk to them as they are usually the most helpful group out there!



This question relates to the one above.  I haven't run with a training plan for two years now.  I tore my tendon during the 2016 Disney marathon and have just been doing what I can since. 

But, last weekend's race was humbling.  While I finished, it wasn't as much fun as the last time because I wasn't properly trained.  2016 finish time was just over 6 hours.  This year was 6:17.  So not much difference in time.  But 2016 I had a blast.  It didn't hurt.  I was barely sore. This year, was very painful and I'm still a bit sore a week later.  

What I am trying to say is that all those excuses that I made this last year came crashing into my head last Sunday and I am hoping to get back to more consistent efforts this year and to start following a plan again.  



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I know this attraction has a big following, but I really dislike it... Figment! I'll throw in a honorable mention to Country Bear Jamboree.



I am one of the few people that doesn't go to WDW for rides.  Sure, I will ride my favorites if the lines are reasonable.  And I usually like to try one new ride each trip (finally tried Soarin last weekend) but I really don't go on the rides I have heard are crappy because I'd rather use my time for something else.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

On an unrelated topic: I'm not a big sports fan but after watching the Falcons Super Bowl, Georgia-Alabama National Championship, and Falcons-Eagles playoff last night, I can safely say it seems like a good idea to turn off the TV before the last play of the game.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?



I agree with your choice, the current iteration of Journey Into Imagination. I don't want the overall theme if the pavilion to change and want Figment to stay a part of the ride attraction but I want to see it go back to something more along the lines of the original with Dream Finder.

I'm not even opposed to the rumors if it becoming an Inside Out themed ride but it can still be hosted by and include both Figment and Dream Finder.

A close second is the speedway. Such a waste of space. If they want to keep it modernize it with electric cars and drastically shorten it to get back some space.


----------



## xjillianpaige

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?



I agree with the folks who said Stitch and It's Tough to be a Bug. Both I've gone on once and never again. Eagerly looking forward to the day Stitch closes forever.


----------



## SheHulk

Just catching up on this thread because the Marathon Weekend thread was updating so quickly it was all I could do just to keep up with that one. Now that I'm here I'd just like to say I hate you all for trashing all my favorite rides 
Putting in a vote for Tomorrowland Speedway to get the heck out of there. As others have said, it isn't futuristic and it takes up sooooo much real estate.
In answer to the question about advice: I wish I knew that running isn't enough to make you lose weight or maintain a healthy weight. You really need to pay attention to diet. For me at least my diet is way more important to my weight and how I feel than exercise is. It took me a few years to get that. To that end I'm back on Weight Watchers after finishing the marathon last week.
Now that Marathon Weekend is over I'm trying to come up with next goals. Try for a PR in a half I do every year when the weather is perfect, or try for a PR in a local marathon that many people use to BQ (not my goal, just saying it's flat and fast) but which is on Labor Day weekend and usually crazy hot? Mulling it over.


----------



## Waiting2goback

SheHulk said:


> Just catching up on this thread because the Marathon Weekend thread was updating so quickly it was all I could do just to keep up with that one. Now that I'm here I'd just like to say I hate you all for trashing all my favorite rides
> Putting in a vote for Tomorrowland Speedway to get the heck out of there. As others have said, it isn't futuristic and it takes up sooooo much real estate.
> In answer to the question about advice: I wish I knew that running isn't enough to make you lose weight or maintain a healthy weight. You really need to pay attention to diet. For me at least my diet is way more important to my weight and how I feel than exercise is. It took me a few years to get that. To that end I'm back on Weight Watchers after finishing the marathon last week.
> Now that Marathon Weekend is over I'm trying to come up with next goals. Try for a PR in a half I do every year when the weather is perfect, or try for a PR in a local marathon that many people use to BQ (not my goal, just saying it's flat and fast) but which is on Labor Day weekend and usually crazy hot? Mulling it over.



Diet is huge.  Now that I am older it is harder to lose the fat.  Running just isn't enough anymore.  I won't do WW like you but diet is back to being a major focus.  It will help lose weight, obviously, but will help stay injury free I hope, by now carrying around the extra weight during the miles of training and racing.  

I ran for the first time since the marathon today.  It was a struggle to get to 3 miles.  Stuff is still sore and I had heavy legs.  But, it was a start and hopefully a return to what I feel is respectability for me.  

I have to figure out some goals for the year pretty soon too


----------



## LSUlakes

Quick check in post Louisiana Half Marathon. Cold, 25 at start. Finished with a anticipated PW of 2:41:01 unofficially. I think having done it is just that extra little push to fully commit to dedication. Also want to give @girliea shoutout for letting me run with her this morning. It was a pleasure! I also learned that doing intervals are hard. I found them to. E more difficult than steady pace running. You folks that race this way are awesome!!! My thighs are killing me like 5 miles in. Much respect!


----------



## apdebord

jmasgat said:


> @apdebord.  Wow....that is not the kind of hoopla surrounding a race that I would want.  I would have beat the door down of the "happy couple" to get them to shut the F up.
> 
> Your attitude is pretty great.  Impressed that you took away any positives from the race.



Thanks. My husband really wanted to, but with the state of mind they were in, the anger would have turned on him and may have been worse. She eventually passed out I guess.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Hi guys! 

Amazon is having a sale on recovery products and includes nuun tabs, rollers, etc:

https://www.amazon.com/s/browse/ref..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=HGAH07HJ68FRCWF1224D

The massage stick intrigues me, but I have a lacrosse ball and 10+ year old foam roller that have served me well, should I buy it?

ATTQOTD: my advice to my old self: stop going so fast at the start of a race! Hope to listen one day.


----------



## Waiting2goback

dis_or_dat said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Amazon is having a sale on recovery products and includes nuun tabs, rollers, etc:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/browse/ref..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=HGAH07HJ68FRCWF1224D
> 
> The massage stick intrigues me, but I have a lacrosse ball and 10+ year old foam roller that have served me well, should I buy it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: my advice to my old self: stop going so fast at the start of a race! Hope to listen one day.



If you want to be good to yourself spend a little extra money and get an R8 recovery roller.  Easily the best running money I have spent.  I only use my foam rollers for my back now.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> On an unrelated topic: I'm not a big sports fan but after watching the Falcons Super Bowl, Georgia-Alabama National Championship, and Falcons-Eagles playoff last night, I can safely say it seems like a good idea to turn off the TV before the last play of the game.


The finale of the Vikings vs. Saints playoff game this afternoon was something else.  Did not expect that one finishing the way it did.  



dis_or_dat said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Amazon is having a sale on recovery products and includes nuun tabs, rollers, etc:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/browse/ref..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=HGAH07HJ68FRCWF1224D
> 
> The massage stick intrigues me, but I have a lacrosse ball and 10+ year old foam roller that have served me well, should I buy it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: my advice to my old self: stop going so fast at the start of a race! Hope to listen one day.


I bought a massage stick and trigger wheel both by The Stick before Star Wars Light Side 2017 at the Expo.  One of the best running purchases I ever made.


----------



## surfde22

Sleepless Knight said:


> The finale of the Vikings vs. Saints playoff game this afternoon was something else. Did not expect that one finishing the way it did.



It’s even more crazy for those of us living in the Twin Cities, especially with LII coming to town.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

surfde22 said:


> It’s even more crazy for those of us living in the Twin Cities, especially with LII coming to town.


I live in the SF Bay Area and remember all the buzz when Super Bowl 50 was here about 2 years ago.  I live far enough away from San Francisco and Santa Clara that the game didn't impact my life, but it definitely altered things in the city.  There was so much excitement.  If not for work that time of year, I may have tried to check out some of the week of the game activities.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

surfde22 said:


> It’s even more crazy for those of us living in the Twin Cities, especially with LII coming to town.


Holy cow, seriously you are so right. Disbelief! My house erupted last night, it was insane. When you are so used to that sort of thing happening TO your team (like always happens), it is just hard to believe! Fantastic game all around by both teams, for sure.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Sleepless Knight said:


> I live in the SF Bay Area and remember all the buzz when Super Bowl 50 was here about 2 years ago. I live far enough away from San Francisco and Santa Clara that the game didn't impact my life, but it definitely altered things in the city. There was so much excitement. If not for work that time of year, I may have tried to check out some of the week of the game activities.


I work for a major hospital system here in Minneapolis but I am completely behind the scenes in the corporate offices and even we are "on notice" for numerous reasons during that week. I am not totally looking forward to the traffic that it will bring (I drive past US Bank Stadium to get to and from work), but the excitement is something else for sure!!! I think the worst part of the whole thing is the massive road construction that went on the last year or so to be prepared for it, uggggg, but I will say it is pretty nice to have all that done now, well a lot of it at least!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For those who run/walk, is there a method to the slowing down and then speeding back up to reduce the impact on your legs? 

ATTQOTD: I do not have a answer to this, but after 4 miles of doing this yesterday my thigh were already getting tight. I stayed with it until I had around 4-5 miles to go, and then jogged the rest of the way in. My knees hurt more than anything last night. I never had them hurt that way before and could only figure the stop and go motion was maybe the reason. Since I've never run any long distances with that approach I figured I was probably stopping to fast and doing that over and over is what could have been the issue. OR it could have been the fact that I havent run double digit miles in probably the last 6 months. Either way, everything is feeling much better today. Just wanted to see if there was a method.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run/walk, is there a method to the slowing down and then speeding back up to reduce the impact on your legs.



Attqotd: I'm a continuos runner so I don't have an answer.  But I will say that often if I overshoot my mileage a little and have to walk home I prefer very slow jogging to fast walking.  My legs just aren't trained to fast walk...They seem to only feel good for slow leisurely walking and jogging/running.  It may be a training thing...gotta train to speed walk?


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run/walk, is there a method to the slowing down and then speeding back up to reduce the impact on your legs?


I tried doing run/walk the last few runs I did, to see if it was a better fit for me for longer distances and I will agree that muscles and things that didn't hurt when I did an easy paced continuous long run were definitely sore after run/walk. I think it is just something you have to train to get used to. I looked into it a bit and knew that you can't just abruptly walk, you have to slow down into it more smoothly, and also you need to walk fast paced, not just a casual walk speed. Not sure if that is totally accurate but that is how I heard to do it. I think when I get back into longer distances again I am going to look into the mechanics of the whole thing more, as I think it would be a good fit for me, but I think you really have to train from the get go to do it, as it does work different muscle groups during the walk section.


----------



## LikelyLynae

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run/walk, is there a method to the slowing down and then speeding back up to reduce the impact on your legs?



ATTQOTD:
I’ve been interval running for years, and honestly my walk pace is faster than some peoples run pace. So for me, personally, I feel like it’s less of a jolt reaction and has less impact than running fast and walking slow. I don’t know if that makes sense. 
I usually don’t feel much tightness after long runs unless it’s colder outside.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have never had any problems with the speeding up and slowing down, so I can't really suggest anything.  I just... slow down.   Maybe because when I was getting back into running in 2015, I started out doing run/walk.  I've been trying to drop it recently, and do not do dedicated intervals now, but I do still stop to walk sometimes.  I just kinda gradually slow down over 10-15 feet until I'm walking, rather than abruptly stop.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run/walk, is there a method to the slowing down and then speeding back up to reduce the impact on your legs?



I'm honestly not great at the transitions. But they key is definitely not to stop and start abruptly - you have to ease in and out of the walk intervals.


----------



## roxymama

LikelyLynae said:


> ATTQOTD:
> I’ve been interval running for years, and honestly my walk pace is faster than some peoples run pace. So for me, personally, I feel like it’s less of a jolt reaction and has less impact than running fast and walking slow. I don’t know if that makes sense.
> I usually don’t feel much tightness after long runs unless it’s colder outside.



So that was you passing me at a fast walk up every single large hill I try to run?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run/walk, is there a method to the slowing down and then speeding back up to reduce the impact on your legs?


Good question. I try to be gradual. I dont stop immediately into a walk. I’m not sure if that’s right or wrong but it works for me.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: 

Regular massages


----------



## LikelyLynae

roxymama said:


> So that was you passing me at a fast walk up every single large hill I try to run?


Haha nooo. Hills are my favorite, so I gotta run up those


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run/walk, is there a method to the slowing down and then speeding back up to reduce the impact on your legs?



Once I hit my walk interval I take a few extra seconds to slow my pace from a run to a jog to a walk.  It cuts time out of my walk interval but it works ok for me.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run/walk, is there a method to the slowing down and then speeding back up to reduce the impact on your legs?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not have a answer to this, but after 4 miles of doing this yesterday my thigh were already getting tight. I stayed with it until I had around 4-5 miles to go, and then jogged the rest of the way in. My knees hurt more than anything last night. I never had them hurt that way before and could only figure the stop and go motion was maybe the reason. Since I've never run any long distances with that approach I figured I was probably stopping to fast and doing that over and over is what could have been the issue. OR it could have been the fact that I havent run double digit miles in probably the last 6 months. Either way, everything is feeling much better today. Just wanted to see if there was a method.



I use the Galloway app and have read a couple of his books. This week marks my one year anniversary of starting to run. Nike app says I’ve run every week for a year!  The app walks me through “glider” exercises and has helped me be mindful of my bounce. Both help with a smoother transition from walk to run and back. The cadence drills helped me normalize my run portion so I can run at a consistent pace (within 20 seconds) per mile. Cadence helps when I run with others who start out too fast.  It’s interesting when they get 5 - 10 feet out front then realize what they’re doing!

My maintenance runs I run at race pace intervals but long runs I skip every other run interval. It’s the only way I’ve found to get to my long run pace!  Galloway also suggests using his Magic Mile to help determine expected race pace and training paces.

To answer your question, I don’t notice any soreness if I run under 6 miles.  I’m on a mileage increase swing right now so I’ll see when it bothers me!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?


I remember the Nemo Show in Animal Kingdom as being really annoying.



CheapRunnerMike said:


> Am I the only one here that will defend Country Bears?  I love that show!  If anyone fights me on this one there's gonna be some blood on the saddle...


I walked in three days late ready to defend County Bear Jamboree. I would not have defended it until this past marathon weekend when I got to 'experience' it for the first time in many years. This show is wow. It became the running joke of our whole vacation. First of all, how many attractions empty out into a restaurant. I feel like that right there should single the ride out as being iconic. Second, it's a dark place to sit down for a few which is a huge bonus. Third, the animatronics are really impressive given their age and I enjoy that. #NeverForgetBigAl


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run/walk, is there a method to the slowing down and then speeding back up to reduce the impact on your legs?



You need to train and practice, like with most things with running. I know we spent a lot of time working on our walking (always walk with purpose!) when we trained for Comrades. I assume the same holds true for those who use Galloway's method for shorter races too.


----------



## Miranda

Anisum said:


> I remember the Nemo Show in Animal Kingdom as being really annoying.




I think that show is amazing!  A must do every time for us.


----------



## Anisum

Miranda said:


> I think that show is amazing!  A must do every time for us.


To each their own. I really like Festival of the Lion King as far as Animal Kingdom shows go but Nemo doesn't do much for me.


----------



## LikelyLynae

Anisum said:


> I remember the Nemo Show in Animal Kingdom as being really annoying.


I actually fell asleep during that show... and so did my brother and sister. I’m glad we aren’t alone.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: 
Like others have said I think it has to do with practicing and also with not stopping abruptly. Ease into both running and walking segments.


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes my official time for the Burbank Frosty 5k was 28:07.  I had no goal.

And if anyone wants to read about the time I ran without feeling my feet, I made a little recap here


----------



## Baloo in MI

Sleepless Knight said:


> The finale of the Vikings vs. Saints playoff game this afternoon was something else.  Did not expect that one finishing the way it did.



Yeah, I am still in shock on that one...  I simultaneously feel bad for and an mad at that poor safety who missed the last tackle.  I guess I have a bit more free time next weekend now.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I am not a Run/Walker, but I would agree with what others have said in that avoiding sudden change in the transition is probably key.  When I began my transition to trail runs and hit significant elevation I tried running it all the time.  I thought that by running big hills in workouts I would be stronger in races and then in a race if I walked a big hill I could in essence "bank" energy.  A couple of the guys I was running with told me that was the wrong way to look at it.  That doing anything different in workouts will hurt you in the race.  I share this in that I think that if you have been a long term continuous runner and then begin trying Run/Walk that it is going to mess with you for a while as you incorporate different muscles.  I will also add that to walk fast in a run can be much harder than just cruising along at a slow jog!


----------



## Kathymford

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you think is the worse attraction / show that is currently open at WDW?



Stitch. Hands down. I cannot believe that ride has lasted as long as it has. It's terrible.

And now that Great Movie Ride is closed, I think CoP is my favorite attraction. 



LSUlakes said:


> I thought it was closing permanently now and the seasonal tag was removed.... I think I even saw a final ride type video on YouTube this week.



I thought I heard that it was announced recently that it will continue to be a "open seasonally" ride. Ridiculous!



CheapRunnerMike said:


> Am I the only one here that will defend Country Bears?  I love that show!  If anyone fights me on this one there's gonna be some blood on the saddle...



#NeverForgetBigAl! We miss this at DL!



SheHulk said:


> To that end I'm back on Weight Watchers after finishing the marathon last week.



I recently rejoined WW too; the new program is proving difficult for me ....



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run/walk, is there a method to the slowing down and then speeding back up to reduce the impact on your legs?



My walk intervals are pretty slow; I'm pretty sure I'm supposed to walk faster, my walk cadence is pretty low. I just can't seem to make my legs go any faster while walking. Also, I would agree with the others that the end of my run interval there is a slow down, not an abrupt stop. Kind of how runners slow down after they cross the finish line.


----------



## LSUlakes

Anisum said:


> To each their own. I really like Festival of the Lion King as far as Animal Kingdom shows go but Nemo doesn't do much for me.



I agree with this and like someone else mentioned, I fell asleep during the Nemo show.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I don’t have a ton of experience with run-walk intervals except for that I used them to train for my first marathon. The best advice I can give is that if you plan to do them  during the race, then you need to do them during your training. Running as far as you can then switching to intervals didn’t work out well for me. 

Anyone here ever run the Outer Banks  half marathon or marathon? My dad and I are thinking of running it and just curious of anyone’s experience they had. Thanks!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I run intervals. The app I use for them has 3 slow beeps before each transition, instead of just the one alarm sound. This gives me time to slow my pace. I was getting tight hamstrings when I had an app that just stopped me abruptly. Then when it’s time to run, I have those beeps to tell me to start speeding up. It’s definitely all in training like that too; I do however try to get in 1 continuous training run a week.


----------



## BoilerGirl91

ATTQOTD: Similar to @apdebord, my garmin watch does a series of three beeps before each run/walk transition, so I gradually slow down or speed up over the three beep time frame. I used to run continuously, but found I could keep a similar pace with run/walk and have much less fatigue.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I run continuously so I am zero help. I have the same problem with stopping too abruptly when I walk water stops, so I am interested to see what the experts have to say!


----------



## LSUlakes

Random question: Is there somewhere on Disney property that you can get your medal engraved during or after marathon weekend? If so where and what are they charging? TIA!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Random question: Is there somewhere on Disney property that you can get your medal engraved during or after marathon weekend? If so where and what are they charging? TIA!


They usually have a tent that does it after the races. I don't think there is anywhere in the parks or anything that does it.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Random question: Is there somewhere on Disney property that you can get your medal engraved during or after marathon weekend? If so where and what are they charging? TIA!



It looked like they had a machine set up to engrave medals at the store in DS where they stitch/personalize the mouse ears. Not sure if any of the other personalization shops in the parks will do it, but I saw a medal being engraved in DS.


----------



## jennamfeo

I did my first Rock N Roll Race weekend and it was awesome! I will be working on my race recap tonight! 

@LSUlakes - Can you update my times for my races please?
13 - jennamfeo - RNR Arizona 5k (35:51 / 34:32)
14 - jennamfeo - RNR Arizona Half Marathon (2:26:31 / 2:22:22) PR!!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run/walk, is there a method to the slowing down and then speeding back up to reduce the impact on your legs?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not have a answer to this, but after 4 miles of doing this yesterday my thigh were already getting tight. I stayed with it until I had around 4-5 miles to go, and then jogged the rest of the way in. My knees hurt more than anything last night. I never had them hurt that way before and could only figure the stop and go motion was maybe the reason. Since I've never run any long distances with that approach I figured I was probably stopping to fast and doing that over and over is what could have been the issue. OR it could have been the fact that I havent run double digit miles in probably the last 6 months. Either way, everything is feeling much better today. Just wanted to see if there was a method.



I just come to my walk very slowly and once it is time to run again I take a few strides before I am back to my full running pace.


----------



## LSUlakes

So the weather guys say it may snow/sleet tomorrow afternoon. Schools are closed lol. 
The frozen rain/Ice worries me, the snow not so much. Luckily I have 4WD if it gets crazy.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> I did my first Rock N Roll Race weekend and it was awesome! I will be working on my race recap tonight!
> 
> @LSUlakes - Can you update my times for my races please?
> 13 - jennamfeo - RNR Arizona 5k (35:51 / 34:32)
> 14 - jennamfeo - RNR Arizona Half Marathon (2:26:31 / 2:22:22) PR!!



Congrats on the PR! Way to go girl!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?

ATTQOTD: I have my important ones hanging on my wall. The ones that dont have much meaning to me are in a box in our garage. I never had any of the engraved, but would like to get a few of them engraved with my finish time. I will probably have to find a place in town that does that for the existing ones.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> So the weather guys say it may snow/sleet tomorrow afternoon. Schools are closed lol.



You misspelled sneaux didn't you?


----------



## evre13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?



ATTQOTD: I have them on a hanging rack in my closet, right with my gym bag and running shoes (subconscious reminder to get out and exercise? absolutely). I'm actually thinking about turning some of the less special ones into magnets for my fridge so that I can see them all the time. Has anyone ever tried that?


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Since I only have 1 official medal it is displayed in my kitchen. It's a reminder to me to eat for fuel, not for fun.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?


I have a ladder type display my dad made me last year, it is awesome! There are a bunch of rungs so I display all the medals I have received. I put all my Disney medals proudly on the top two rungs, and the others are below that in the order I earned them. I have one rung left to fill, and my dad jokes he better start working on the next one! Ha, I think it will be a while before a second one is needed but fun to think about!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?



They're in a box. And not even a dedicated medals box, they're in a shoe box full of other crap on my desk. I'd like to do something with them eventually, but I don't love the idea of buying a medal rack, so I don't know what I would do with them.
I've never gotten any of them engraved, but I'm about 99% sure that I will get the medal from this coming Sunday's race engraved because I can get it done for free. I'm much too cheap to pass up on the opportunity for free engraving. And since I'm "fun"employed (I don't understand what's supposed to be fun about unemployment...), I have the time to wait around in line all day if the line gets long.

UPDATE: (because I just looked at my desk and remembered) My RangersTown 5K medal is not in the box. It's hanging on my Rangers 2015 Playoffs foam finger. As is the wristband I got at the race (which is just plain blue). But that's because I keep my Rangers stuff together. (The princess crown that's also on the foam finger is a little harder to explain)


----------



## Sanchez

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?



Perhaps it is a reflection of my generally negative outlook but medals go in the trash (or to my boys when they were younger.) First, I am not a collector and try to minimize the amount of stuff I have. Second, medals or other objects have little meaning to me and pale in comparison to the feelings of personal satisfaction and accomplishment. I have to admit that I just don't comprehend the rationale for awarding medals to everyone, but realize most people have a different opinion and if it makes people happy then I am in favor of it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?



Mine are currently hanging near my treadmill in my basement- I don't feel like I have enough to justify a big display, but maybe someday.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  We each have medal racks in our office.  I keep some medals on my cubicle wall at work as well.  None of them are engraved.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I run for bling, so I have mine and the bibs displayed in our guest room. The medals in frames are medals from my first ever half marathon and my half marathon PR. I have to add ones for my first marathon and PR, but this picture is from last June so I didn't have them yet.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> So the weather guys say it may snow/sleet tomorrow afternoon. Schools are closed lol.
> The frozen rain/Ice worries me, the snow not so much. Luckily I have 4WD if it gets crazy.



I guess I need to ask my Northern Neighbors how they dress and what temp do they not run in!  My "cold weather" gear consists of a long sleeve Under Armour shirt and a pair of heavier capri running tights!  Average high January here is in the mid 60s but this last 6 weeks has been crazy and barely out of the 40s with lows in the teens. Snow in December and more tonight when we normally only get snow every 10 years!

I hopefully won't need a winter running wardrobe, but what do you suggest for running attire for temperatures in the mid 30s to upper 40s?  Thanks for any help!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have my important ones hanging on my wall. The ones that dont have much meaning to me are in a box in our garage. I never had any of the engraved, but would like to get a few of them engraved with my finish time. I will probably have to find a place in town that does that for the existing ones.



DH and I each bought an Allied Medal Hanger (the 36 inch 3 tier variety since we have high aspirations on filling it up ) and EVERY medal means something to us at this point! I also bought a bib holder with plastic sleeves which is mounted beside each medal hanger.

  

Edited to add pictures.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Mine are hanging in my office on a curtain rod I bought to display them. If I displayed them at home DH and I would be the only ones to ever see them, lol. Plus they are right in my line of sight at work and it is motivation to actually change clothes and go for my runs after work instead of slacking off. 

ETA: We got 3 inches of snow last night! State offices are closed for "nonessential personnel" but apparently my office is essential as we had to come in. That was a terrifying drive! Nice layer of ice under that snow!


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: My mom made me a shadow box with hooks to display all my medals. It's kind of a hassle to take down and put new ones in though. Anything from 2016 is just hanging on the outside of the box and everything newer is randomly collecting dust elsewhere in the house. I also have all my bibs hanging on a nearby wall and even though that's pretty easy to add to, I haven't kept up with that either. It's starting to take up too much space. I think I might switch to a curtain rod for the medals. I'm not sure about the bibs...I might start tossing non sentimental ones.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: I’m not much in the way of an interior decorator, so I have two medal racks that are displayed prominently just to have something in my walls. One is a 48.6 rack that displays my first 5 years of Dopey medals and is now retired. I have another rack that has all my other medals. One of the ways I finance Marathon Weekend every year is by not running a huge amount of local races, so I run for free most of the year and usually sprinkle in a half or two. This means my auxiliary rack isn’t filling up super fast. My first Half medal and first Full medal (the 20th anniversary medal) are hanging beneath picture frames with photos from those weekends.

I will be looking for a new option for my next 5 years of Dopey medals before I get the first of them next year. I’m sure I will find somewhere prominent to display it as well.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?


On the wall. I have made two of the hangers they are on. I like to display them and remember what I have accomplished.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Between the two of us, we have five medals. We bought a cute medal rack at the MCM/10k expo last year, but still haven't put it up, so they're all just sitting in a pile in our home office next to said medal rack. We should probably get on that. I also save all the bibs from our races, and I want to get a giant corkboard to put up in our back hallway for those.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: Mine still live in an old shoe box with bibs, race programs, etc. The shoe box is for the original Asics Nimbus so there's some pretty old stuff in there.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: So funny we were just talking about our very sad medal display.  Mine are in a Kate Spade shopping bag in the corner of our home office.  My husband keeps his from the current year on his dresser until the end of the year when he takes his Instagram pic of all that year's medals.  Then they go in another shopping bag in that same corner.  The first ever challenge weekend we did was the Dolphin (me) and King Neptune (him..no longer offered) at Shamrock in Virginia Beach; he made us really creative displays for our medals.  The displays are sitting next to the bags of medals....and this was in March 2015.  Whoops.  I do think he keeps his belt buckles elsewhere? IDK? I did however make a little frame for him for Christmas with pictures from our Puppy Trot, a bib, and our ribbons; that actually made it onto the wall last week!

I told him my goal this year was to figure out what to do with them.  I like the curtain rod idea @Dis5150!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  They are in a bag in a desk drawer with my bibs.  I'd like to get a couple medal hangers, but haven't really looked around yet.  I'd like one for Disney bling & one for non-Disney bling.  I haven't scrapbooked in about 4 years, but that's my intention for my bibs.  I thought a scrapbook of my races would be fun to look back on when I'm 90.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: So funny we were just talking about our very sad medal display. Mine are in a Kate Spade shopping bag in the corner of our home office.



Well there could be worse shopping bags to reside in...


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?



All my medals are in the top drawer of my nightstand.  I want to display them some way, but I don't think my wife would approve of them on the main living area of the house.  If we ever finish the basement/move to a bigger house I will probably put them on display.  I've never had any engraved though.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?


In our previous house, they hung in our closet on a clothes bar (since most of them velcro open). Now they are hanging on these hat hooks in the room that we are staying in with my in laws. I keep telling my husband that we need a medal rack, but he doesn't want to buy me one that says something without my approval, which is smart. Haha. I also have all of our bibs from all of our races. Maybe in our next house I will find a better place to display them all. 

If anyone wants to read my race re-cap from this weekend, here it is: https://www.disboards.com/posts/58690450
This includes my awesome cactus costume I ran the half in.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

TinkerBellLiz said:


> I guess I need to ask my Northern Neighbors how they dress and what temp do they not run in! My "cold weather" gear consists of a long sleeve Under Armour shirt and a pair of heavier capri running tights! Average high January here is in the mid 60s but this last 6 weeks has been crazy and barely out of the 40s with lows in the teens. Snow in December and more tonight when we normally only get snow every 10 years!
> 
> I hopefully won't need a winter running wardrobe, but what do you suggest for running attire for temperatures in the mid 30s to upper 40s? Thanks for any help!


So, as a northerner we are use to it being colder so might dress a tad less than you would prefer to and I also run hot which makes a difference too, but I have a wide range of long sleeve shirts (from UA to Walmart quality), a light running jacket (Nike), vests (Old Navy), thicker running jacket (UA), fleece tops, longer thicker capris and tights, and yoga pants. My biggest issues with cold tends to be my thighs (not trying to spark THAT debate again... hahahaha) so when it is around 25 or below degrees I tend to wear a pair of capris and then some yoga pants over them. At those temps I tend to layer, so a long sleeve shirt and a vest or jacket or fleece. Something I can roll at least one of the sleeves up or take on and off with little issue then tie it around my waist or something like that. I always have gloves, but I wear just the cheap stretchy fingerless gloves from walmart with the mitten flap so I can flip them open when I get warm. Also have a running beanie hat I got at Target, nothing fancy but made for exercising so a bit better at wicking than just a winter hat. The less miles I run the more I tend to have on because I heat up pretty good the longer I am out there! It is kind of trial and error.

My profile pic is from WDW Half and as you can see I have longer capris on and a light long sleeve shirt under my short sleeve one and to be honest I could have gone without the long sleeve one once I started running. I had a hoodie and a fleece on at the start and ditched the fleece right away and the hoodie went at around mile 2. I think it was 30's - 40's that race day.

As to the lowest temps I will run in, ummmmm, well I have run outside in sunny single digit temps as far as training goes, and races I had a race I still went to that was hovering around zero. I hate the treadmill, so long runs have to be outside for me and I take what I can get!

Not sure this helped you at all, it is hard because we all have different tolerances, but I would just say go with layers so if you misjudge it you can take stuff off as you go!


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?



I have an entire room with medal rack displays on all the walls. I run a lot of races-they (well the bling) are my motivation!


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I got a medal rack for Christmas. Currently all the medals are in my nightstand drawer, but I hope to get the rack up soon.  We were away for 2 weeks just after Christmas, and have been busy since.   Just yesterday I took them all out, to see how I might place them and I realized it will be 90% full right off the bat. Guess I’ll either need a second or makes one choices to store some.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> So, as a northerner we are use to it being colder so might dress a tad less than you would prefer to and I also run hot which makes a difference too, but I have a wide range of long sleeve shirts (from UA to Walmart quality), a light running jacket (Nike), vests (Old Navy), thicker running jacket (UA), fleece tops, longer thicker capris and tights, and yoga pants. My biggest issues with cold tends to be my thighs (not trying to spark THAT debate again... hahahaha) so when it is around 25 or below degrees I tend to wear a pair of capris and then some yoga pants over them. At those temps I tend to layer, so a long sleeve shirt and a vest or jacket or fleece. Something I can roll at least one of the sleeves up or take on and off with little issue then tie it around my waist or something like that. I always have gloves, but I wear just the cheap stretchy fingerless gloves from walmart with the mitten flap so I can flip them open when I get warm. Also have a running beanie hat I got at Target, nothing fancy but made for exercising so a bit better at wicking than just a winter hat. The less miles I run the more I tend to have on because I heat up pretty good the longer I am out there! It is kind of trial and error.
> 
> My profile pic is from WDW Half and as you can see I have longer capris on and a light long sleeve shirt under my short sleeve one and to be honest I could have gone without the long sleeve one once I started running. I had a hoodie and a fleece on at the start and ditched the fleece right away and the hoodie went at around mile 2. I think it was 30's - 40's that race day.
> 
> As to the lowest temps I will run in, ummmmm, well I have run outside in sunny single digit temps as far as training goes, and races I had a race I still went to that was hovering around zero. I hate the treadmill, so long runs have to be outside for me and I take what I can get!
> 
> Not sure this helped you at all, it is hard because we all have different tolerances, but I would just say go with layers so if you misjudge it you can take stuff off as you go!



Thank You!  It's currently 62 right now but it is supposed to get down to 15 tonight with sleet/snow mixed in.  Tomorrow is supposed to be low 30s.  Based on your suggestions, I'll grab a pair of long running tights and some knee socks to go over those and layer my tops adding an under something and a sweat shirt on top.  I agree I will probably start shedding stuff as I warm up but since I run by my house I'll toss it in my yard.     Luckily my neighbors work so no strip show for them!

It should be back to normal for a couple days for long run Saturday with the high in the mid 60s.  I'm beginning to prefer hot humid summers to this cold mess!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I have a 'running wall' in the stairwell to the basement.

I have some favorite/colorful race bibs (including my favorite #1313) framed, a Peachtree Road Race poster, a Georgia Marathon Poster, and all my marathon bibs. Got to find a place for the 2 new marathon bibs completed after I ran my 'last' marathon.

The medals are on a curtain rod. Half/full/ultra medals in chronological order to the left. Age group awards to the right. There's a shelf above it for non-hangable race swag.

The basement is the craft and exercise area, so I get to see them a lot. Sometimes I'll jingle them all as I go by.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I have a medal rack that is hung in my bedroom by my bathroom and closet.  This way I get to walk past it everyday but it is out of the way.  I like to look at them not so much because I want to see a bunch of medals but because I like to think about the race that each represents.  It is not so much the medal itself but the memory of the race associated to it that means the most to me.  Of course because I am who I am I have to have them in chronological order, left to right, top to bottom; I have issues...


----------



## LilyJC

ATTQOTD: 

DH and I share, so after our soulmates board filled we decided to use curtain rods for each subsequent year. It’s hard to tell, but there are four curtain rods under the initial board. On the opposing wall we will have our full marathon medals once we decide what we want to use to display them. It’s out of control and a mess but at least they’re no longer piling up on the half-wall between our formal living/dining room.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Baloo in MI said:


> Of course because I am who I am I have to have them in chronological order, left to right, top to bottom;



How could anyone do it any other way?


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have my important ones hanging on my wall. The ones that dont have much meaning to me are in a box in our garage. I never had any of the engraved, but would like to get a few of them engraved with my finish time. I will probably have to find a place in town that does that for the existing ones.



The five I earned for the Texas Marathon Challenge are on the wall in my workout room. The rest are in a shoebox or two. Every few years, I dig out the ones I know I will never want to hang up and send them to Medals4Mettle. The kids receive much more enjoyment and fulfillment from them than I will.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I have a couple of medal racks in the bonus room set up to hang my medals.  I like having them up there to look back on what I've accomplished and to remind me of the story that each race held.  I'm getting to the point now where I need to start culling and being a little more selective about what gets displayed, though.  I think a lot of the local race medals will go into storage in favor of the more memorable runDisney medals.  The marathon medals will stay out, though, regardless of location...


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  My medals hang on a curtain rod in our mud room.  I have 3 special bibs on a cork board (shared with other family members)--my Boston bib, my Half Ironman bib, and now, my Dopey bib.

As for the AG awards...they are so random.  I have a few medals, a few glasses (can you say pint glass? Martini glass?), jewelry, and one Disney acrylic plaque that has zero mounting tabs/hooks/anything!  That is still stuck on my bureau.


----------



## LSUlakes

LilyJC said:


> View attachment 295675
> 
> ATTQOTD:
> 
> DH and I share, so after our soulmates board filled we decided to use curtain rods for each subsequent year. It’s hard to tell, but there are four curtain rods under the initial board. On the opposing wall we will have our full marathon medals once we decide what we want to use to display them. It’s out of control and a mess but at least they’re no longer piling up on the half-wall between our formal living/dining room.


----------



## LSUlakes

My new watch band is in Houston TX per the tracking report and my buddy said they are starting to shut down the interstate now as things are icing up. I dont think I will get my package on my anticipated delivery date of 1/17/18. Sad Face


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: My sister made me a medal rack out of barn wood. She painted it with the quote "she believed she could, so she did." I had to add more hooks to it after Dopey, so all my medals are on there now, but not in any order. They're displayed near a stairwell, so every time you go up or down, you see them. I hope they are an inspiration to my kids. I like to look at them and remember each race and all the hard work I've put in over the last 3 years. As I was rearranging them the other night, I realized that the half I did during Dopey weekend was my 10th half marathon!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: They are scattered around my house, buried in piles of my crap.   I'm a messy person.   I got a medal hanger for Christmas a couple years ago, but I haven't hung it up yet.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD yesterday: intervals and slowing down.. my garmin beeps a countdown so at that point I start running slower so that it isn't quite as abrupt. Other than that, not really. 

ATTQOTD today: At the moment my medals are on my kitchen table. I keep saying I need to find something to do with them, or get a rack but it hasn't happened yet. I got my princess bib signed by the princesses last year so I may make a shadowbox for that race eventually!


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I was gathering them in a shopping bag until I got this great medal rack for Christmas! Now they're on the wall in my hallway.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: I have them in a bag currently.  My kids like to pull them out and play with them occasionally.  I'm in the market for a medal rack though to put in our soon-to-be-completed-workout-room.  I can't wait to hang them up!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run/walk, is there a method to the slowing down and then speeding back up to reduce the impact on your legs?


ATTQOTD: I've frequently heard people ask about run-walk, "Don't you get tired of all that stopping and starting?" and have always found it so puzzling. I don't ever stop and start; I just slow down from a run until I'm walking, and speed up from a walk until I'm running. I really don't put any thought into it: it just happens. The only times it's felt awkward was when I was wearing shoes that didn't transition easily. I just don't buy shoes that don't work well anymore - problem solved! (I think it's a high heel:toe drop that does me in - I'm a forefoot runner, but I land on my heels when I walk, so my transition is a little different than the average heel striker and a big heel:toe differential seems to get in the way.)



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?


ATTQOTD: I am so not into medals apart from snapping some pics with them. Special ones from meaningful races hang on the corners of my mirror - that's only a few. The rest went into a shoebox until I discovered people will pay for them on eBay. Now I sell them and put that money toward future races and charities! I've donated some to charities/"I Run For"s, too.


----------



## GollyGadget

I'll be traveling to southern Louisiana next week. Anyone have tips on places to run? I'm not sure my exact whereabouts yet.


----------



## LSUlakes

GollyGadget said:


> I'll be traveling to southern Louisiana next week. Anyone have tips on places to run? I'm not sure my exact whereabouts yet.



ME ME ME I have suggestions!!!! But first, which city are you going to? If its Baton Rouge I have many options, Lafayette and NOLA I can help with as well. Lake Charles IDK though.


----------



## roxymama

GollyGadget said:


> I'll be traveling to southern Louisiana next week. Anyone have tips on places to run? I'm not sure my exact whereabouts yet.





LSUlakes said:


> ME ME ME I have suggestions!!!! But first, which city are you going to? If its Baton Rouge I have many options, Lafayette and NOLA I can help with as well. Lake Charles IDK though.



Haven't lived there for over a decade now, but I enjoyed taking the St Charles streetcar in NOLA down to Audobon Park and walking the huge lap around it.  Better than having to run the levee with my college team.  I'll defer to lsulakes on more current info!


----------



## Kathymford

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?



Currently, they are on clothing hangars in my closet (2 hangars because weight). I have always had big plans to buy an Allied medal hangar, but as often happens with me, I am paralyzed with indecision on which one I want.  I did do a shadow box for my bf's coast to coast medals and bibs, but even that one isn't even hung up yet. I hope when we clear our 2nd bedroom we can find some space to hang them up.



FFigawi said:


> The five I earned for the Texas Marathon Challenge are on the wall in my workout room. The rest are in a shoebox or two. Every few years, I dig out the ones I know I will never want to hang up and send them to Medals4Mettle. The kids receive much more enjoyment and fulfillment from them than I will.



Love Medals4Mettle! I wish our local chapters were more active! And that they wanted 10k medals too. lol



PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I've frequently heard people ask about run-walk, "Don't you get tired of all that stopping and starting?" and have always found it so puzzling. I don't ever stop and start; I just slow down from a run until I'm walking, and speed up from a walk until I'm running. I really don't put any thought into it: it just happens. The only times it's felt awkward was when I was wearing shoes that didn't transition easily. I just don't buy shoes that don't work well anymore - problem solved! (I think it's a high heel:toe drop that does me in - I'm a forefoot runner, but I land on my heels when I walk, so my transition is a little different than the average heel striker and a big heel:toe differential seems to get in the way.)



THIS. Completely agree; even the forefoot runner/heel walker!


----------



## Anisum

roxymama said:


> Haven't lived there for over a decade now, but I enjoyed taking the St Charles streetcar in NOLA down to Audobon Park and walking the huge lap around it.  Better than having to run the levee with my college team.  I'll defer to lsulakes on more current info!


That's what I should have done. I ended up running around the quarter instead.


----------



## DIS-OH

I have this lovely display in my bedroom.  DH bought me another row for my recent birthday and put it up this weekend.  

As I was replacing all the medals after the addition of the 4th row, I remarked that even with all of these medals, I still don’t think of myself as a runner......and wondering why I don’t...


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> ME ME ME I have suggestions!!!! But first, which city are you going to? If its Baton Rouge I have many options, Lafayette and NOLA I can help with as well. Lake Charles IDK though.


I have no idea! It's a work trip and the details aren't fully flushed out yet. I'll be flying into NOLA because the flights were most convenient but I have no hotel ressies yet. I'm meeting a colleague that works all around that area and he told me I could fly into any of the first three cities you mentioned.



roxymama said:


> Haven't lived there for over a decade now, but I enjoyed taking the St Charles streetcar in NOLA down to Audobon Park and walking the huge lap around it.  Better than having to run the levee with my college team.  I'll defer to lsulakes on more current info!


Thanks! I'll add that to my notes.


----------



## roxymama

Kathymford said:


> Love Medals4Mettle! I wish our local chapters were more active! And that they wanted 10k medals too. lol



I hope this isn't a dumb question...but why do they not want 10k medals?


----------



## LSUlakes

If NOLA @roxymama advice is solid choice. I wouldnt try to run in the actual quarter alone. If you are in Baton Rouge, "lakes" near LSU's campus are the way to go. Easy options with loops of 4, 5, and 6 miles. The place to park is a park called Milford Wampold Memorial Park aka Baton Rouge Beach. Plenty of parking and restrooms and water. From there you would run clockwise keeping the lakes to your right the whole time for the 4 mile route. You will have a water view nearly the whole run. The route has you running along sorority row and beautiful homes. If you wanted to, you can run into campus and check out Mike the Tiger, Tiger Stadium, the P-MAC, Indian Mounds, Bell Tower ect which would add about a mile or so to the 4 mile loop. Send me a PM if you are heading to Baton Rouge, and I can get your more specific instructions with turn by turn directions and/or a map of one of my runs.


----------



## Baloo in MI

DIS-OH said:


> View attachment 295728 I have this lovely display in my bedroom.  DH bought me another row for my recent birthday and put it up this weekend.
> 
> As I was replacing all the medals after the addition of the 4th row, I remarked that even with all of these medals, I still don’t think of myself as a runner......and wondering why I don’t...



Even your medal rack knows you are a runner "Once Upon a Run" Run = runner!  And that is quite a collection of runs you got there!


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> If NOLA @roxymama advice is solid choice. I wouldnt try to run in the actual quarter alone. If you are in Baton Rouge, "lakes" near LSU's campus are the way to go. Easy options with loops of 4, 5, and 6 miles. The place to park is a park called Milford Wampold Memorial Park aka Baton Rouge Beach. Plenty of parking and restrooms and water. From there you would run clockwise keeping the lakes to your right the whole time for the 4 mile route. You will have a water view nearly the whole run. The route has you running along sorority row and beautiful homes. If you wanted to, you can run into campus and check out Mike the Tiger, Tiger Stadium, the P-MAC, Indian Mounds, Bell Tower ect which would add about a mile or so to the 4 mile loop. Send me a PM if you are heading to Baton Rouge, and I can get your more specific instructions with turn by turn directions and/or a map of one of my runs.



Just to add on if you do run around Audobon Park in nola, right across St. Charles Ave from the park is Tulane University (GO GREEN WAVE!) and it's a pretty place to check out as well.  It's nowhere near as big as LSU so it doesn't take long to do a lap of at least the big quad right in the front.  Just a plug for my old stomping grounds.

Edited to add that lots of people jog the actual grassy streetcar line in the "neutral ground" between the two lanes of St. Charles.  However...you kind of have to pay attention not to get hit by an actual streetcar.


----------



## LSUlakes

SNEAUX Update 2018: currently a misting but no SNEAUX yet. Should get fired up in a few hours. The low for tomorrow is 16! Schools are closed tomorrow and DW has to work which means running for me would have to take place before 6 AM. That’s going to be chilly!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> SNEAUX Update 2018: currently a misting but no SNEAUX yet. Should get fired up in a few hours. The low for tomorrow is 16! Schools are closed tomorrow and DW has to work which means running for me would have to take place before 6 AM. That’s going to be chilly!


We got 4.5 inches last night. Nothing closed here 

I always love following along with the southern snow storms.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> We got 4.5 inches last night. Nothing closed here
> 
> I always love following along with the southern snow storms.



I took my dogsled to work today.  How about you Ryan?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?


Oddly enough, my very first medal from the 2011 Disneyland Half is currently in a drawer.  And I'm not even sure which drawer.

I have two of the Lasting Commemoratives runDisney shadow boxes hanging up for my 2012 Coast to Coast with the Disneyland Half and Wine & Dine Half.  I also have the 2017 Kessel Run box hanging on the wall with all the Star Wars race medals that were not 5Ks in 2017.  I have the Inaugural Star Wars Half Shadow Box, but it is not currently hanging up.  

All of my Star Wars race medals (Light Side 2015-2017 and Dark Side 2017 Challenges) are on a display table near Jedi Mickey Big Figs.  My 2017 Coast to Coast hangs on the wall and the 2017 Avengers currently sits on a shelf.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I took my dogsled to work today.  How about you Ryan?


I have a truck with 4 wheel drive so I was okay


----------



## dis_or_dat

Sleepless Knight said:


> I live in the SF Bay Area and remember all the buzz when Super Bowl 50 was here about 2 years ago.  I live far enough away from San Francisco and Santa Clara that the game didn't impact my life, but it definitely altered things in the city.  There was so much excitement.  If not for work that time of year, I may have tried to check out some of the week of the game activities.



I took my son to Super Bowl City and it was so fun that we tried again on Friday morning. The BART was packed and the lines were so long for every activity, but I'm happy we were able to go earlier! I agree though, it was fun to see random Super Bowl stuff pop up everywhere.

ATTQOTD: Holy cow you guys are impressive! I only have a few medals and they're stuffed into the back of a closet along with my bibs.


----------



## baxter24

rteetz said:


> We got 4.5 inches last night. Nothing closed here
> 
> I always love following along with the southern snow storms.



There are talks of up to five inches here in North Carolina so naturally people are freaking!!!

ATTQOTD: My parents got me an awesome hanger for my medals but they are all currently draped on either side of my dresser. I have no real good excuse as to why I haven’t put them up.  I would like to do something special with my Dopey medals and bib st some point.


----------



## DIS-OH

SnOH report from the Buckeye State:  View of my backyard and front yard.


Just another day on the treadmill!


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  Most of Mine and Hubbys are Disney medals hanging on coat hooks in our hallway along with family photos from the run vacation.  Not many people see them.
 

But theses bad boys folks see all over town.  No shame here


----------



## LSUlakes

Went for a run. I advise not running with 10-15 mph winds and sleet, which then turned to freezing rain. SNEAUX is a much more pleasant experience.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Was taking a photo for when I get to my race recap in my journal, but figured I’d post here for today’s question:
 

That is my Dopey medal hanger. It’s full at 30 medals.


----------



## JeffW

LSUlakes said:


> Went for a run. I advise not running with 10-15 mph winds and sleet, which then turned to freezing rain. SNEAUX is a much more pleasant experience.



You need a Beardski!  Keeps the face warm in all winter conditions


----------



## jennamfeo

All this snow talk.... it was 80 degrees Sunday in Phoenix and my legs got a tan during the Half I ran. It felt like Spring instead of Winter. It was insane.


----------



## LSUlakes

It’s now sleeting really hard.

Going to full Cajun here:

Mais sha, I got dat gumbo cooking on dat stove, a cold beer, and doing da sneaux dance there me. Y’all come on over to da house cause I gots plenty for my friends yea.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> It’s now sleeting really hard.
> 
> Going to full Cajun here:
> 
> Mais sha, I got dat gumbo cooking on dat stove, a cold beer, and doing da sneaux dance there me. Y’all come on over to da house cause I gots plenty for my friends yea.



Well I guess “a cold beer” sounds great in any dialect...


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> There are talks of up to five inches here in North Carolina so naturally people are freaking!!!.



Yep.  Schools are already closed and they even closed work for tomorrow and announced a minimum 2 hour delay for Thursday!  I'm not going to argue with another day off..


----------



## LSUlakes

We got SNEAUX!!!!


----------



## LikelyLynae

baxter24 said:


> There are talks of up to five inches here in North Carolina so naturally people are freaking!!!
> 
> ATTQOTD: My parents got me an awesome hanger for my medals but they are all currently draped on either side of my dresser. I have no real good excuse as to why I haven’t put them up.  I would like to do something special with my Dopey medals and bib st some point.





camaker said:


> Yep.  Schools are already closed and they even closed work for tomorrow and announced a minimum 2 hour delay for Thursday!  I'm not going to argue with another day off..



Well your local Starbucks will be open...so you could always warm up there. 

ATTQOTD: mine are all in a drawer by my bed. I keep meaning to do something with them. But there they sit.


----------



## DIS-OH

While the snow has made running outdoors challenging, the Snow Days have made it easier to get my GSC training runs in!

Since returning from winter break:  Two Hour Delay, Full Day, Snow Day, weekend, Snow Day, 3 Full Days, Two Hour Early Release, weekend, Holiday, Two Snow Days.


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> It’s now sleeting really hard.
> 
> Going to full Cajun here:
> 
> Mais sha, I got dat gumbo cooking on dat stove, a cold beer, and doing da sneaux dance there me. Y’all come on over to da house cause I gots plenty for my friends yea.



For some reason when I read this, all I could think about was Troy from Swamp People. LOL.


----------



## Jules76126

i don’t have a hanger right now. I do want to get one at some point. But we currently live in a very small apartment as we look/save for a house so I’ll probably wait till we move and have more room. 

Another treadmill run tomorrow as we are slated to get at least 3 inches of snow. I already told I could work remotely tomorrow. Since December 21, I have only worked 7 days between snow and holiday break. Certainly not complaining.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?



I’ve got a wall in the hidden stairwell to my bedroom that has my medals, bibs and race hats ... I also hang silly things from races that are important to me (like Mickey ears, or my Pom-Poms from DLH 10K, etc).

The far-right hanger (behind the ears and Ragnar hat) has all of my bibs in a flip book ... also, all of my “challenge” medals - C2C, Cowtown Challenge, Wine Down Relat, Ragnar.

The top hanger (black, powder-coated) is my Dopey hanger that @FFigawi gave me when I finished my first Dopey! Underneath that is a three-tier hanger from Allied Medal. Not pictured is my Tri hanger, but that’s above my bib holder and closer to my column of hats.


----------



## Keels

GollyGadget said:


> I'll be traveling to southern Louisiana next week. Anyone have tips on places to run? I'm not sure my exact whereabouts yet.





LSUlakes said:


> If NOLA @roxymama advice is solid choice. I wouldnt try to run in the actual quarter alone. If you are in Baton Rouge, "lakes" near LSU's campus are the way to go. Easy options with loops of 4, 5, and 6 miles. The place to park is a park called Milford Wampold Memorial Park aka Baton Rouge Beach. Plenty of parking and restrooms and water. From there you would run clockwise keeping the lakes to your right the whole time for the 4 mile route. You will have a water view nearly the whole run. The route has you running along sorority row and beautiful homes. If you wanted to, you can run into campus and check out Mike the Tiger, Tiger Stadium, the P-MAC, Indian Mounds, Bell Tower ect which would add about a mile or so to the 4 mile loop. Send me a PM if you are heading to Baton Rouge, and I can get your more specific instructions with turn by turn directions and/or a map of one of my runs.



Depending on where you are staying and how far you need to run, I’ve got a couple of routes to share - I’ve got a 3-Mile loop I run when I stay at the JW on Canal, and a neighborhood loop I run in the Garden District. The Canal Loop is safe and can easily stretch, or doesn’t get boring until about 9 miles. The Garden District can get up to about 5 in a single loop, but the sidewalks in the neighborhood are treacherous and i wouldn’t recommend running in the street when it’s dark.


----------



## Wendy98

I have a medal rack that sat around for nearly 2 years before I asked dh to hang it up for me (I can't hang anything straight).  It has the medals from the past few years.  I never thought to hang/display in the earlier days and they seem to be scattered everywhere! I think some ended up in my kids' collections.  Current year medals hang from the knob of a kitchen cabinet.  I just took 2017 medals and added them to the rack.  Boston medals get to go on the Boston poster.  My kids all have medal racks--most are for races, but some are school/activity awards.

This was taken earlier last year before the 2017 ones got added.


----------



## evre13

roxymama said:


> Just to add on if you do run around Audobon Park in nola, right across St. Charles Ave from the park is Tulane University (GO GREEN WAVE!) and it's a pretty place to check out as well. It's nowhere near as big as LSU so it doesn't take long to do a lap of at least the big quad right in the front. Just a plug for my old stomping grounds.



I went to Tulane, too! Well, for law school, but it still counts. Would echo advice to run in the park loop in New Orleans.


----------



## jmasgat

Keels said:


> I’ve got a wall in the hidden stairwell to my bedroom....



Something about this sentence that strikes me as either the start to a really creepy novel, or a country song or who knows what else.  Rather brilliant, actually!


----------



## LSUlakes

SNEAUX update day 2:
We got very little sneaux yesterday, but a lot of sleet. It was 25 degrees and just wouldn’t snow  The roads are iced over from the freezing rain and sleet and DW had to go to work. Technically I have work today but since schools are closed and DW is a nurse, she went to work. She made it safely, but said some parts of the trip were intense. DD is also running a fever, so it’s going to be a full day of Disney movies. Her first request is to watch the “Splash Mountain” movie.

QOTD: Do you run on icy roads?

ATTQOTD: I almost slipped walking on my driveway, no way I would attempt a run in this. SNEAUX is a much better surface for running.

Edit for auto correct spelling error lol. Friday is icee Friday for DD and apparently DW and I text that word often.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Do you run on icee roads?



Yes and no. Depends how icy. If it's a combination of icy and slushy, then I run in the slushy and just cross the ice super carefully. If there's a lot of ice and no clear non-ice running surface, I treadmill.

I don't think we've gotten sneaux yet, just rain. The rain was enough to get me on the treadmill, though, because Wednesday. I think we're expecting a wintry mix, but nothing sticking. Hopefully I'll be okay to run outside tomorrow.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> SNEAUX update day 2:
> We got very little sneaux yesterday, but a lot of sleet. It was 25 degrees and just wouldn’t snow  The roads are iced over from the freezing rain and sleet and DW had to go to work. Technically I have work today but since schools are closed and DW is a nurse, she went to work. She made it safely, but said some parts of the trip were intense. DD is also running a fever, so it’s going to be a full day of Disney movies. Her first request is to watch the “Splash Mountain” movie.
> 
> QOTD: Do you run on icee roads?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I almost slipped walking on my driveway, no way I would attempt a run in this. SNEAUX is a much better surface for running.



Ice? Not normally, no. Not since I lived in Russia.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

QOTD: Do you run on icee roads?

No.  We don't have that problem here.


----------



## Sailormoon2

camaker said:


> Yep. Schools are already closed and they even closed work for tomorrow and announced a minimum 2 hour delay for Thursday! I'm not going to argue with another day off..


This would never happen in Ottawa! I need to move further South.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Do you run on icee roads?



Icee roads? Sounds delicious. I assume they were in the unseen arctic portion of Willy Wonka's factory?

Kidding aside. I think there's too much opportunity for injury with ice to run on it.


----------



## JulieODC

I don’t have a metal hanger, they just live in a box in my closet with bibs. Probably should do something with them!

I do run on ice, but using traction things on my shoes. I try for the treated non-icy streets, and aim for the grassy/snowy grass
Alongside sidewalks if I can’t run in the street. If it’s a sheet of ice though, even traction aids wont really help!

We are getting ~6inches today and schools are open on time! Which is good , because we got home with WDW last night and DH and I both have the flu.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Nope. Even if I'd be OK traction-wise, I don't trust the Georgia drivers to be OK. Come to think of it, I don't trust them even when the roads are clear.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Do you run on icee roads?


Nope, even though I have a decent sense of balance and I am good at staying upright most of the time, I am just not cut out for running on ice, it is an injury waiting to happen for me... I stick to the treadmill on icy days.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?



My full and half medals along with any challenge medals for multiple races go in shadow boxes and I also have a stand that I hang other medals on.  The shorter race finisher medals or the age group medals kind of just hang our for now.  I have maybe 100 and no good place to put them that doesn't take up too much room.  I had been placing them in much smaller deep frame boxes but until we get a bigger house with a bigger basement they won't get hung up.



LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Do you run on icee roads?


  It is rare that our roads are just icee.  Usually either there is a bit of snow as well or the salt has done it's job.  As long as there is some snow for the shoes to grip I'll run.  We have had a snowier winter this year that we have in a while so I'm enjoying running in the snow.  They key is to shorten your stride a bit and go around corners slower and without leaning in.  Going to try and hit the trails this weekend as long as they stay frozen and don't turn into 35 degree mud.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD:I definitely avoid ice the best I can. There have been a few runs where I thought the sidewalks were clear and had to run in the grass or gently scoot my way across.

Luckily we don't get many ice storms. Most of the icy paths are the result of snow melting and then refreezing.


----------



## Chaitali

I definitely avoid icy roads.  I'm klutzy enough and have fallen on perfectly dry sidewalks so I take it inside to the treadmill when there's snow or ice on the sidewalks.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> We got SNEAUX!!!!


 As soon as I saw the forecast for the south, I thought of you and SNEAUX!



LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Do you run on icee roads?


ATTQOTD: A week+ ago, I'd have said, "No - it doesn't do that here!" But since we had to scrape ice off the windshield to get to the WDW 5K...


----------



## DVCFan1994

JulieODC said:


> I don’t have a metal hanger, they just live in a box in my closet with bibs. Probably should do something with them!
> 
> I do run on ice, but using traction things on my shoes. I try for the treated non-icy streets, and aim for the grassy/snowy grass
> Alongside sidewalks if I can’t run in the street. If it’s a sheet of ice though, even traction aids wont really help!
> 
> We are getting ~6inches today and schools are open on time! Which is good , because we got home with WDW last night and DH and I both have the flu.



It seems the closures/openings are very inconsistent with this storm.  Towns right next to each other with totally different calls.  Worcester called it at 8:00 last night.  But they call it often.  Too much mileage on very hill narrow roads to clear.  I hope you feel better soon! 3/5 of us came down with flu or a flu like illness while in Disney for marathon weekend.  Feel like everyone I know that’s been lately has had at least 1 person in their group come down with something.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: Nope. Even if I'd be OK traction-wise, I don't trust the Georgia drivers to be OK. Come to think of it, I don't trust them even when the roads are clear.



This is me.  I run on roads with no sidewalks or uncleared sidewalks.  If it’s icy I usually hit the treadmill.  I have yak tracks, but the roads aren’t consistently icy, and wearing them on pavement isn’t a good idea.  I don’t trust the drivers if it is icy on the roads I’d use for mid to long distance.  There is a residential neighborhood I can around if I need to just do say 4-6.  More than that is more repetitive loops than I can handle.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Do you run on icee roads?


I try not to. If I know it’s icee it’s usually inside on the treadmill.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Have never run on ice and don’t plan to. It’s started to snow here and since my husband isn’t working from home today, I’m hoping to go out for a quick run in it as long as it’s safe!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I never have and I never will. I lived in Chicago during the winter while I was in my "A" School for the Navy and walking on ice was hard enough.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Nope. Way too clumsy to run on icy surfaces. 100% chance I'd slip and hurt myself.

DC area snow update: We got about an inch at our house. Somewhere between a dusting to an inch in most of the region. Most school districts were set to open two hours late, but as I was driving in to work (around 7:00 AM), several of them changed to closed for the day. While the snow wasn't bad, the temp dipped after sunrise so melted snow refroze to the roads.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: I'll run on snow, but not ice. A few years ago it snowed after a warm day (day to day temperature swings can be big in CO), and I thought I'd be ok running.  However, the snow had melted on the warm sidewalks as it was first falling, putting a very thin layer of ice under the inches of snow that came after that.  I took one over-stride where I landed on my heel, and was promptly laying flat on my back contemplating whether I had broken any bones or not.  So I go to the treadmill if there is any hint of ice on the ground.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Do you run on icee roads?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I almost slipped walking on my driveway, no way I would attempt a run in this. SNEAUX is a much better surface for running.



We should not even HAVE ice on the roads so NO I wouldn't run on them!!!!!  Yesterday we had an incredible temp shift of 50 degrees.  High was 65 when I did my run around 11 am and the low last night was 15....Wind chill has been hovering between zero and 10 degrees most of the morning so far.    And the high Saturday is supposed to be 68 again.  

I get to try out my new "winter" running stuff tomorrow.  I hope we're done with "Arctic Blasts" for this year....


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Do you run on icee roads?



Yes, I have often made the stupid decision to run on icy roads, and have the permanent damage to my wrist from falls to prove it. I do have spikes to put on my shoes, but the don't always work efficiently if it's too icy.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  Ice is usually a hard no for me, although this years turkey trot 5K was quite icy.  I used yak trax and was surprised at how well they worked. The race wasn't timed but Garmin gave it a PR thumbs up so they definitely didn't affect my running. Mostly if it is cold enough for ice I am indoors.  Only Disney can get me to run in the cold


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I'll run on (or preferably during) snow, but ice is a big no for me. I've fallen on too many icy sidewalks while just walking to risk it. On a side note, I'm sitting here watching the snow come down while writing this.


----------



## jmasgat

No ice running.  I don't like having to change my running gait that much just to deal with the possibility of falling.  It can really screw your body up to run in a non-normal way.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I also don't run on ice nor snow. Our roads get completely snow packed, so it's just like ice. My treadmill and I are really close.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: We rarely ever get snow or ice where I live in Alabama (near Auburn), so I do not run in either. We did get some snow last night that has made our roads a lovely ice mixture, so thank goodness today is a rest day. It sure is pretty though!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: No I don’t do ice or snow. We get storms so infrequently that it’s not worth the investment to buy the proper gear. 

My city in coastal VA (Chesapeake) closed today, but nothing has happened yet. Only expecting an inch. Today is my telework day so I’m home; the PM commute is going to be bad. It’s not supposed to get above freezing until sometime tomorrow so I’m hoping they close my base and I can work from home again!


----------



## Sailormoon2

If I didn't run on icy roads I wouldn't run for 4 months of the year. So, yes, out of necessity I do.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I do end up running on icy surfaces when we have to move out of the road and onto the sidewalk.  The sidewalks in some areas tend to just end up as packed down snow that is the equivalent of ice.  It's not usually TOO bad, as long as we're not talking about smooth ice, which the sidewalks definitely are not.  They surface tends to be very rough and bumpy and sometimes we have to slow down/walk to watch our footing so we don't twist an ankle, not because it's slippery.  Like last week when we went for a night run with what ended up as 1 headlamp shared between 3 people and some icy sidwalks.   One person didn't have one (I think she forgot it) and mine conked out I think from the cold... it felt like it wasn't bright enough and I thought it had a regular and brighter setting, so I pressed the button to see if it would go brighter, and it somehow got completely stuck in the red night vision mode!  There was enough ambient light around from house lights and car lights that the red night mode was doing nothing for me, but it was way too dark to see without it, even after we got to the main road that had more streetlights, because the streetlights were on the other side of the road. 

The headlamp thing was so bizzare. We thought maybe it got stuck like that because the battery was dying, kinda like how the Tracer360 will only stay in the red light mode when the battery gets too low, which would also explain why I thought it didn't look bright enough in the regular light mode, but it was super weird that I couldn't even get it to turn OFF.  And it came back on like nothing happened after the run was all done and I was in my car.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Nope. We got 3 inches of snow yesterday and it is now hard packed ice on the roads. Driving in this morning was treacherous! I start my new @DopeyBadger training program tomorrow and have already decided it is a treadmill run unless this ice melts. Which I'm guessing it won't since it is currently 20 and our high is 24 today. But by Saturday it will be 65 and raining. Gotta love the south.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Snow yes, ice no. We don't often get ice here in northern Utah, since our humidity is so low. Even the snow is powdery and dry (which is what makes it the greatest on Earth!). That said, on the rare occasion where we do get it, or the snow melts and re-freezes I will not run on it. Too risky.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Do you run on icee roads?



Hell no.  I am finally back to running regularly--I am not chancing it with ice and snow.  Also, the arctic temps suck.  I think I have run one time this year outside.  I am logging quality time with the treadmill.  I have had some good training cycles in the past with mostly treadmill running so I hope this works in my favor.  I am sick of the BAD tv I have had to watch though.


On another note, I need to make a decision:  Chicago or New York in the fall.  I will not do both.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:   I do not run on ice. Not going to risk an injury.


----------



## opusone

Wendy98 said:


> On another note, I need to make a decision: Chicago or New York in the fall. I will not do both.



Chicago's a faster course.


----------



## Kathymford

roxymama said:


> I hope this isn't a dumb question...but why do they not want 10k medals?



I'm guessing because "normal" non-Disney 10k medals aren't usually very large or impressive? Their website just says "Medals4Mettle accepts only earned marathon, half-marathon, or triathlon medals." They put new ribbons on them with their branding and hand them out at hospitals I believe.



kski907 said:


> ATTQOTD:  Most of Mine and Hubbys are Disney medals hanging on coat hooks in our hallway along with family photos from the run vacation.  Not many people see them.
> View attachment 295780



I love this idea about using the coat hooks! Hmmm .... I think IKEA is calling me.



jennamfeo said:


> All this snow talk.... it was 80 degrees Sunday in Phoenix and my legs got a tan during the Half I ran. It felt like Spring instead of Winter. It was insane.



YES! In Ca too! 81 degrees when I was at DL this weekend!



LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Do you run on icy roads?



I'm a California girl, the words Ice and Roads don't go together. I have never seen SNEAUX either!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: if it iced over here in central FL I might cry.  I moved here to get away from that kind of weather. Winter was a huge reason why I never stuck with running in Massachusetts.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you do with your race medals? Do they go on the wall, a desk drawer, shadow box? Do you get the engraved or do anything else special with them?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have my important ones hanging on my wall. The ones that dont have much meaning to me are in a box in our garage. I never had any of the engraved, but would like to get a few of them engraved with my finish time. I will probably have to find a place in town that does that for the existing ones.



When I first started running my ex didn't want me to hang my medals.  Once she moved out I got a rack and they are hanging in my bedroom so every morning I see them when I get up.  And if I have a bad day I see them before bed and remember what running brings to my life.



LSUlakes said:


> SNEAUX Update 2018: currently a misting but no SNEAUX yet. Should get fired up in a few hours. The low for tomorrow is 16! Schools are closed tomorrow and DW has to work which means running for me would have to take place before 6 AM. That’s going to be chilly!



Welcome to life in the north.  



LSUlakes said:


> SNEAUX update day 2:
> We got very little sneaux yesterday, but a lot of sleet. It was 25 degrees and just wouldn’t snow  The roads are iced over from the freezing rain and sleet and DW had to go to work. Technically I have work today but since schools are closed and DW is a nurse, she went to work. She made it safely, but said some parts of the trip were intense. DD is also running a fever, so it’s going to be a full day of Disney movies. Her first request is to watch the “Splash Mountain” movie.
> 
> QOTD: Do you run on icy roads?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I almost slipped walking on my driveway, no way I would attempt a run in this. SNEAUX is a much better surface for running.
> 
> Edit for auto correct spelling error lol. Friday is icee Friday for DD and apparently DW and I text that word often.



Pre ankle injury I would run outside in most any condition.  There was a time the snow was so bad the roads were to narrow, I wouldn't run then, bit usually I was outside.  Now, I'm inside.  I can't risk slipping and hurting anything.  It's just not worth it anymore.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Given the Michigan winters and that I am still being too cheap/stubborn to get my treadmill fixed I run outdoors through the winter.  However, when it comes to ice there is icy and there is ICY.  For the most part if there is some snow mixed with lots of icy spots I find that my Hoka Speedgoats grip well and I simply need to slow down and really pay attention.  But sometimes it is too dangerous.  I remember a few years back we had a significant rain and then a hard freeze over night the next morning everything was covered in a thick layer of ice.  It would have been easier to ice skate down the street than run that day, so I stayed in and simply road my trainer instead.


----------



## StarGirl11

Apparently all the distance and speed foundation I’ve been building over the fall finally decided to hit at once instead of gradually like it normally does. I had a 4 mile speed check run today. I was thinking I would do it in about 52 minutes ish. My actual time: 46:22. That’s almost a full minute and a half faster pace wise then what I was planning. On the bright side this wiped away most of my budding concerns about Big Sur. 

Which is actually another question I had. Anyone on here done Big Sur and know what they have for pace groups? I’m assuming they have some but I can’t find info on the site. Everything pace group wise appears to be about the half they have in the fall. Though maybe I’m googling it wrong...


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Hey gang! I've been away from The Thread for too long. It was a chaotic end of the year, and a couple long trips after Christmas to both coasts. I look forward to getting connected with everyone again.

So I'll share one story from the expo during marathon weekend... I hope this doesn't upset anyone who might have spent some money recently, and if so I apologize, but it's kinda important. As you might have seen, Jeff Galloway is a big advocate of The BFF. (Formerly known as the Body Buffer.) It's basically a massaging tool, to be used before or after a run much like a foam roller. But, after I first saw them at an expo last year, I couldn't shake the feeling that this "random orbiting oscillator" (their description), was actually a random orbiting polisher... to wax your car. So, I did a little research and picked up the Black & Decker WP900. Tried it out a few times to get familiar with it, then went to the expo to search out the BFF to see if it is the same thing. Although the BFF has a smaller chassis and is quieter, it's the same dang thing! The B&D is more cumbersome, but it does get the job done. If you want a smaller version that is more portable and maybe with a little less power, there is also the B&D W006B.

The BFF is $300. The Black and Decker is $30.

And it's good to be back.


----------



## Miranda

Snowstorm run for me tonight   Can't tell, but it was still snowing.


----------



## McNs

It never gets cold enough for ice where I live - you need to go quite a way south for that. I have run in snow before when visiting Rochester for work, but it was on a rail trail and there wasn't really much snow.

There was a Garmin question a few pages ago (sorry can't remember who) - I got a fenix 5 for Christmas and it is absolutely awesome but rediculously expensive. I got a really good deal with a 30% discount, and wound up getting the version with the steel band. One of the reasons I wanted it (and splashed out for the fenix) was because I wanted it to also be a daily activity tracker as well as being great for running while not looking like a sports watch. If you just want a running watch and can stretch for the new 645, that will be a great choice and future proofed - some new features Garmin is releasing is only for the newest watches, including some of the analysis from Firstbeat. If just wanting something basic the 35 will be great, and worth spending a bit more over the 25 to get the heart rate monitor.


----------



## cavepig

Chasing Dopey said:


> Hey gang! I've been away from The Thread for too long. It was a chaotic end of the year, and a couple long trips after Christmas to both coasts. I look forward to getting connected with everyone again.
> 
> So I'll share one story from the expo during marathon weekend... I hope this doesn't upset anyone who might have spent some money recently, and if so I apologize, but it's kinda important. As you might have seen, Jeff Galloway is a big advocate of The BFF. (Formerly known as the Body Buffer.) It's basically a massaging tool, to be used before or after a run much like a foam roller. But, after I first saw them at an expo last year, I couldn't shake the feeling that this "random orbiting oscillator" (their description), was actually a random orbiting polisher... to wax your car. So, I did a little research and picked up the Black & Decker WP900. Tried it out a few times to get familiar with it, then went to the expo to search out the BFF to see if it is the same thing. Although the BFF has a smaller chassis and is quieter, it's the same dang thing! The B&D is more cumbersome, but it does get the job done. If you want a smaller version that is more portable and maybe with a little less power, there is also the B&D W006B.
> 
> The BFF is $300. The Black and Decker is $30.
> 
> And it's good to be back.


I'm so glad you posted this. I was so close to buying the BFF at the expo (always use it the expos and love it but the price is so high).  Then got home and was reading in a facebook group about people just using car buffers so I've been meaning to figure out which one to get.   I'll have to check that one out. So thank you!


----------



## LSUlakes

Good morning folks! I am catching up from yesterday and reading through responses this morning and some from yesterday afternoon. I kept seeing people saying "icee" and was curious why. So I went back to my post and it hit me! LOL I know I make a lot of grammar errors in my post, but that is not one I would normally make. There's a reason for it! So, on Fridays when we pick up the kids from school, it is ICEE Friday. DW and I text that word a lot back and forth over the years about if we got DD a ICEE. So when posting from my phone yesterday, it auto corrected icy to icee. lol Since I am now know for using sneaux for snow, maybe icee can be the new icy. lol I got a good lol at all of it.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Good morning folks! I am catching up from yesterday and reading through responses this morning and some from yesterday afternoon. I kept seeing people saying "icee" and was curious why. So I went back to my post and it hit me! LOL I know I make a lot of grammar errors in my post, but that is not one I would normally make. There's a reason for it! So, on Fridays when we pick up the kids from school, it is ICEE Friday. DW and I text that word a lot back and forth over the years about if we got DD a ICEE. So when posting from my phone yesterday, it auto corrected icy to icee. lol Since I am now know for using sneaux for snow, maybe icee can be the new icy. lol I got a good lol at all of it.



I have a slogan for next year's thread - "The Running Thread: We Have Our Own Language"


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year? 

ATTQOTD: I usually pick one big goal race, and then pick a few runs here and there that fall into my training plan. For example, this year my big race is going to be the WDW Marathon in January 2019. I need a POT race, so I added a half in March. After that race I may do a spring 10k or 5k, but the summer will be all about building up my mileage in preparations for marathon training starting in September. In the fall I may add one or two half marathons if the mileage and intensity somewhat match my long run for that day. It's very unlikely that I run any 5k's or 10k's during this period because I would have to sacrifice a long run for it, and more times than not, it just isnt worth the set back.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> I have a slogan for next year's thread - "The Running Thread: We Have Our Own Language"



A cajun guy runs the thread, correct grammar is optional and usually frowned upon. lol


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?



My first few years of running it was either just whatever Disney race I could get into or the aforementioned Disney race + anything that made sense along the way.
Last year it was kind of whatever races were around when I thought I'd be in the mood to run (+ my first half + the half I ran with my cousins).
This year I'm trying to qualify for guaranteed entry into the 2019 NYC marathon (there's a program where you can run 9 qualifying nyrr races + volunteer at one to get guaranteed entry), so I wanted to find 9 qualifying races but still spread them out. I decided to focus on the shorter distances so that I didn't overwhelm myself (although I am planning 3 halfs + one 10-miler as part of this, but that's a different guaranteed entry program...).

Today was my last run before Sunday's half. There was some sneaux on the ground, but my bigger problem was the icee patches. But ... at least that last run is out of the way. Next run is the big race!


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> How do you determine your race schedule for the year?


Usually I would have 2 big goal races and then I would pick up a bunch of shorter distances to race that fit in with the training to arrive at my Marathons. This year my big goal is a 50K so I'm struggling a bit to fit others into the varied training.


----------



## evre13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?



*ATTQOTD:* My priority this year is building back up a distance base, and then working on speed. Currently have two goal races: Baltimore 10 Miler in June, and Baltimore Half Marathon in October, and my brand new @DopeyBadger plan gives me the work to get to June, and then we'll revisit. I've chosen a few local races that fit into the calendar this spring, and I'm sure I'll do that once we start planning for October. I do want to do the Star Wars Race Weekend in 2019 with friends, so I'm hoping either the October or December half I run gives me a good POT for that.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: If I’m going to be traveling somewhere, I will look to see if there are any races in the vicinity. For instance last year, my parents drove to Alaska and mentioned I could fly up for a week and join then. So, naturally I looked for a week that included a marathon.  Also, my sister lives in Montana, so when I have gone to visit her I have found a few marathons near her or on my way there - Jackson Hole, Pocatello, and Bozeman. Other races are local (Prairie Fire) or within a few hours drive (Rt. 66). Chicago - several friends were running - they had free/guaranteed entry (their work is a sponsor), so I signed up for the lottery and got in. One of the Marathon Maniacs signature races is Fargo this year (which is somewhat within driving distance and has pretty good reviews), it’s at a good time of year, it’s flat, and so it should be a good ‘A’ type race. In the fall, a good scenic one that several friends have been talked into is the Columbia Gorge. So pretty much I look for easy driving distance or somewhere I think would be a pretty or scenic race or somewhere I want to travel to.


----------



## Nole95

My wife and I are in this predicament now of trying to figure out our race schedule for the year.  There is a local Atlanta half marathon that I have run every year since it started.  This year is the fifth year, so I plan on keeping the streak going.  It's in June, and definitely lives up to its name of the Hotlanta Half.

We had been so focused on Dopey this year, that we had not planned anything else out for 2018.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?


I don’t. Lol. 

I’ve been thinking about this a lot lately. I really want to find some more local races specifically a half marathon. I just don’t know many of them in my area. I typically don’t plan my race schedule for a full year. It’s a one at a time thing.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: My racing schedule usually depends on what races I want to do and what my big goal is for the year. I am now contemplating running a marathon this fall. With having run two at Disney now, I think I would like to see how I can do without the allure of character stops and running through castles. 

Got to run three miles in the snow yesterday! It was starting to stick to the road so I took it easy. While I wouldn't want to do it all the time like some of you have to, it was cool to do! We ended up getting 5-6 inches so naturally we won’t be going back to school till Monday.‍


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I used to do every race that came along that sounded semi interesting.  I've since learned about the concept of A races vs fun-run/training runs.  So I think I've been trying to focus on my A goals and finding races that will help me get there.  This year I tried to pick times with good weather...allow enough time in between for full training cycles...etc.  so I've got PR attempts in 8k, HM and then new distance PR in a M.  All spaced out.
And I'm going to just pepper in fun runs or training runs as I go...maybe it means less races or more last minute registrations based on weather/what I feel like.  
It's a work in progress.

I have no rundisney scheduled for 2018!!!!!!!  (If DL races existed I'd probably have found a way over to CA again this year).  So stay tuned for 2019.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Since I am now know for using sneaux for snow, maybe icee can be the new icy. lol I got a good lol at all of it.



I got a chuckle out of this yesterday... and it also made me think about a diet coke icee for an embarrassing amount of time.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?



By which races I want to run and work with my schedule  

I've said this before, but there are very limited races available where I live, most are 2.5+ hours away. So logistically, I only enter races a few times a year.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I plan marathons 9-12 months in advance. I have a few races that I don't really plan, they are permanently on the calendar: Peachtree Road Race, Tartan Trot.

5K/10K/halfs are more ad hoc. Halfs maybe 2 months in advance. 5K/10Ks only a week or two in advance. Just whenever the race urge coincides with a convenient race and good weather.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?


I tend to go with ones that look fun or interesting, or ones I have run before and really enjoyed. There has been no real rhyme or reason to it. 2 years ago I did a lot of 10ks to try and get a decent POT, 2017 I cut back on local races (but did 4 Disney races in a 12 month span so I was conserving funds). I am currently on a break so no races are signed up for as of now. I have a few fall races that if I feel I am in a decent spot and feeling the race itch I will go for, but for now I have nothing on the schedule for the first time in like 5 yrs!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?


I base it around my goal or goals. For example the first half of 2017 was about getting a PoT for Dopey which meant lots of 10 milers, while the second was only a few fall races and mostly training for Dopey. This year I want to PR certain distances which means setting up a 10 miler in the spring (easy since we have three local runs the first weekend in May), hopefully a half in Spring (harder because there are less of them), a full or half in the fall, and a 10k in the fall. This leaves room for another 10 miler in the fall if I need it.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: I plan my races based on what I want to repeat from the year before. I  also try to do at least one or two with local friends or family.  And lastly, I look at what could potentially make a good race-cation.  2018 is shaping up to 3 repeat half marathons I loved and I will run solo, 1 new half marathon I will run with some family members, and the WDW marathon filled my race-cation part.  I suppose some other races could be added if some friends are interested in running something else.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?



ATTQOTD: We completed a few 5k and 10ks last year and are in the process of adding distance for the Star Wars Dark Side trifecta.  As we add miles up to the Half Marathon, we will decide if we want to do another Half or stick to 5k/10k/12k races.  The "Plan" is to do 2 runDisney challenges per year (we vacation 3 to 4 times per year anyway) assuming we can tolerate the added distance.  DH decides which local races to run depending on the "bling!"  There is a Veteran's Day run we both want to try this year as well as a Christmas Half.  It all depends on how we feel after April!

My longest run is 8 miles which was supposed to be a 9 miler but I was hurting all over so I cut it short. I had my flu shot the day before and by mile 8 all I could do was crawl into the car and go home.  I was fine the next day so I'm making the assumption it was the flu shot reaction and not the distance.  I've run multiple 10ks and 7 milers before and since.  I'll be hitting that distance again in 3 weeks so I'll know for sure! 

On a side note, I've helped take care of my family and 2 others who've been home sick with the flu.  It spread like a chain reaction through all 3  families but I've never come down with it.  Maybe that 8 mile run wasn't a bad thing after all!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am the most OCD planner so I pretty much always know what my schedule will look like. Last year the main focus was my marathon, and this year I am shooting for one half marathon per month and my A race will be my third marathon in December. The halves will all be training/fun runs with the exception of two that I think I am going to shoot for a PR during. There are two local running series that I always do in the Summer and Winter, so I also do those. 

I also normally try to look for a few race-cations that I can talk my husband into. Goal is to eventually do one race in every state.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Usually I am just planning for a Disney race I managed to register for. This year I decided to run 5 marathons for my 50th birthday so currently scoping out marathons that are close enough to home without being run in months that are hotter than the surface of the sun here in the south. So that means a couple this spring and the rest late fall or winter. Already got one down (Dopey!) and the next is Little Rock on March 4th (I will add it to the front page when I am officially registered for it - payday!).


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I plan whatever my big rD race or challenge is going to be and go from there. When I first started, I had actually planned out the next three years or so with Disney (Coast to Coast & Castle to Chateau, then Kessel Run, then maybe Marathon Weekend) but after my first year they canceled Anaheim on me so now I'm floating. Still doing Dark Side as I've signed up for all three races (and can get my Kessel Run thanks to virtual), and I loved the Princess 10K medal so found a way in to that. I know I need a decent 10K or Half in the fall for a new POT for next year's races, but no idea what that may be yet. Beyond that, I'm thinking about trying the WDW Marathon as my first full in 2020. My schedule for 2019 will probably all be based on getting ready for that (and what rD does between now and then).


----------



## hauntedcity

Nole95 said:


> My wife and I are in this predicament now of trying to figure out our race schedule for the year.  There is a local Atlanta half marathon that I have run every year since it started.  This year is the fifth year, so I plan on keeping the streak going.  It's in June, and definitely lives up to its name of the Hotlanta Half.
> 
> We had been so focused on Dopey this year, that we had not planned anything else out for 2018.



I'm in the same boat!  I have been laser-focused on Dopey for the last year, and now I'm not sure what mountain to climb next.  I have local races in May and November that I always do, so those are on the calendar, but I'm trying to figure out other local races. I probably won't make it back to Disney until Dark Side 2019.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I usually have a better idea about my goals for the year than I do this year. Generally I have a goal race in the spring and fall, and I usually throw a 10k in somewhere. 

I was feeling pretty burnt out in December and told myself this year I’d be less about races and more about getting back to truly enjoying getting out for runs.  Then I did the WDW marathon still battling a cold and had so much fun I still can’t wrap my head around it.  So I’m back to feeling like I’d like to do some races. There’s a new 10 miler series here in New England I’m considering, but I have to be sure I can make the dates work. One is in Newport, RI, which I did last year for my POT, great course.  The other two are Portland, Maine and Stowe, Vermont.  I figure at least it will be 3 attempts at improving POT for the 2020 WDW marathon weekend


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: Yeah, I guess a plan would be a good idea! I'll have to get to work on that... 

Thankfully, there are a lot of good ideas here!


----------



## Chaitali

Thanks for the info about the BFF.  I tried it at the expo and really liked it but couldn't justify that price.  $30 is definitely much more manageable.

As far as the race calendar, I'll usually pick out a race or two for Spring and Fall as goal races.  Then I'll fill in smaller local races around it. This year, my Spring race is the new National Women's Half in DC and I saw a good deal on a local 5k/10k challenge in March.  I'm not sure what I'm doing in Fall yet.  I'm thinking maybe Richmond or Philadelphia in November?  Though Baltimore in October would be a good choice too now that I think about it. @evre13 Have you done that half before and if so, is it hilly?


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Hmmmm, good question.  I really don't plan too much.  There are a group of races I seem to do every year, and will add on races as they come up.  Most of the races I try to register for early to get a "decent" price on, but I have also signed up for races last minute.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I pick a HM for a season (spring and fall, although in 2016 I did 3 in the spring and 2 in the fall, it was too much  I think 2 is about my max), and then I just do stuff that seems interesting.  Sometimes it's stuff for a local race series requirement (there are 2 main ones in my immediate area, one is 6 of 8 races and the other is 7 of 11 races... I did the 6 of 8 in 2015 and 2016, and 2017 I did the 7 of 11 one), sometimes it's just stuff that my run buddies are running, sometimes it's a longer race that fits into my training schedule.  We have tons of races within a 1 hour drive, there's no shortage of races to pick.

This year my spring race is Wallis Sands HM in May, and I'm not sure about the fall.  Historically, my run group does the White Mountain Milers HM in late October, but we are talking about maybe trying to do Wineglass this year.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Setting up my race schedule for the year is a multi-step process:

Step 1.  Identify a spring and fall goal race with their attendant goals. For this year:

Spring- Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m, finish one or both distances 
Fall- Chicago Marathon, finish sub-4:00

Step 2.  Build my training plan for the year. Usually @DopeyBadger plans at this point with Higdon elements thrown in between plans for maintenance. 

Step 3.  Look for races that look fun and correspond with appropriate long run weekends in the training plan. Run those at training paces. 

If there are any compelling races that don't fit well with the training plan, I will occasionally alter the plan to accommodate them. But it's got to be something special for that to happen. 

I feel like this approach helps me stay focused on my goals and avoids over saturating my schedule with races that would inhibit meeting my overall goals.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: We try to plan 1 rD event each year, then I just plan my races around my husband’s. For example, when he does Badwater Cape Fear, I’m going to drive up the road and run Wrightsville Beach Half (which I think I need to add to the first page!). It definitely helps keep me occupied when he’s doing longer distances. 

@LSUlakes I have 2 races to add. Thanks!:

March
17 - apdebord - Wrightsville Beach Half Marathon (NG/NA)

May
20 - apdebord - Marine Corps Historic Half (NG/NA)


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I pick my goal races, spring and fall. Then I have my usual local races I do every year. And then there's always a spontaneous race or two that friends will talk me into or that we're lured by the bling/swag. I'm also liking the runcation idea more and more too, but I've already got that one down with Dopey for this year.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: My usual race schedule was one runDisney event a year. I scheduled two last year to get my C2C, but ended up doing three of them so I could do the last DL race. This year, my husband asked if I could not do a runDisney race, so I made a schedule that was probably more expensive than any Disney trip could be. OOPS. I went in guns blazing and just looked at any races that were either a) interesting, b) in a desirable location to visit for a weekend, c) local, d) bucket list worthy. Will I run everything on my schedule for this year? NOPE. But I have a building list of races that I have found and can postpone them to a year that works for me. While racing and PRing are fun, I enjoy the race for the race itself (and the medal). I do wish that I had running friends though. I get lonely always running alone.


----------



## MissLiss279

@LSUlakes 

My race schedule so far:

March
24 - MissLiss279 - Go Girl Run OKC Half Marathon (2:05/NA)

April
20 - MissLiss279 - Star Wars DS 5k (NG/NA)
21 - MissLiss279 - Star Wars DS 10k (NG/NA)
22 - MissLiss279 - Star Wars DS Half Marathon (NG/NA)

May
19 - MissLiss279 - Fargo Marathon (4:25:00/NA)

October
21 - MissLiss279 - Columbia Gorge Marathon (NG/NA)


----------



## hauntedcity

apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: We try to plan 1 rD event each year,



The problem with 2018 is that that event is already over for me!  When your RunDisney event is over on the 7th day of the year, you have a LONG YEAR OF JEALOUS YEARNING AHEAD OF YOURSELF.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I usually pick one big goal race, and then pick a few runs here and there that fall into my training plan. For example, this year my big race is going to be the WDW Marathon in January 2019. I need a POT race, so I added a half in March. After that race I may do a spring 10k or 5k, but the summer will be all about building up my mileage in preparations for marathon training starting in September. In the fall I may add one or two half marathons if the mileage and intensity somewhat match my long run for that day. It's very unlikely that I run any 5k's or 10k's during this period because I would have to sacrifice a long run for it, and more times than not, it just isnt worth the set back.



It depends on the year.  If my big race for the year includes a Disney race everything will revolve around that so I can get in a POT race. But I do the BAA 10k every year because it is such an awesome race.  It's in June, it's usually my first race of the year.  Then everything falls into place.  No Disney races for me probably until Star Wars opens, I just don't think they are worth the expense as much anymore with the quality slipping.  So this year I will do BAA and then maybe another 10K in the fall and my goal is the Smuttynose 1/2 marathon in October if I am injury free and able.  If something else pops up along the way I'll sign up.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?



ATTQOTD:  I have never really planned.  I just signed up and hoped for the best.  This year I'm going to do it differently.  I want to be better trained and improve my time with each race.  DopeyBadger made a training plan for me for the DS half in hopes of improving my time.  I'd like to run another half in the fall at an even faster time then it's time to train for the 2019 WDW marathon.


----------



## apdebord

hauntedcity said:


> The problem with 2018 is that that event is already over for me!  When your RunDisney event is over on the 7th day of the year, you have a LONG YEAR OF JEALOUS YEARNING AHEAD OF YOURSELF.


This is very true! Our one this year is Princess and then marathon next year


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: Race schedule... umm that is something I am trying to learn how to do. This year I added the Hot Chocolate 15K in January because it was a good training run/check-in for Fairytale Challenge. I am going to find either a 10 miler or a half to run in the fall to keep me running through the summer. It's hot in Texas and I need motivation. I originally started running to get healthier and had to dangle a carrot in front of it because I didn't like running which was how I started doing Disney races. I'd like to do one a year, but am not sure I can keep justifying the expense. Then again the halfs in my area run around $100-$125 anyway...


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  This is perfect timing I was actually just looking at making a schedule the other day.

Years past we lived near DL so it was as many DL races we could fit in.
Last year it was all about training for Dopey and basically all training runs.  
This year we will be moving to the east coast and back to the land or running opportunity so the following is the current thinking:

2018
January- Dopey-Done
May-Was to be Tinkerbell for Coast to Coast.  Will still train like that will happen but there will be no actual racing
May-June we will be moving.  Try to stay active and possibly run at least one mile in every state we stop in as we move across country
July-October back to serious training with races that fit in with training
November- Seacoast Half

2019
Feb- Possibly Princess at WDW.  This seems to fit great with Kids new school schedule
March- This will be the A race. Eastern States 20 mile.   Running in 3 states in 1 day sounds like so much fun. 
April-Dec Training and races that fit with goals of getting back to WDW Marathon 2020

Truly excited at all the race possibilities our future holds


----------



## PrincessV

About the icy roads question...




All traffic SB stopped on the Veterans s/of Hutchison. Crews are chiseling black ice from the roadway.

So much for my belief that that doesn't happen here, lolol!




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?


ATTQOTD: I let rD plan my races for me


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I love planning, so I began thinking about 2018 in 2016...  So yeah I have a plan set and may be just a bit anal.   My goal race is Woodstock 100 in September and I built all my races around the training plan towards that goal.  This included attempting an “easy” 100 in July to wrap my head around the distance as Woodstock adds an elevation and technical component that is going to make it more difficult.  BTW I am not calling the July race easy, that is how it was described to me.  I am sure it will leave me a wimpering mess! 

After that I am going to use my deferal from Grand Rapids Marathon as prep towards Dopey 2019.  Between these my DD and I will continue to run our seasonal 5Ks; and this year she wants to try a 10K!  Going to be a real challenging and awesome year!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?



It usually starts with the "A" race.  For so long that's been, "Qualify for Boston" for me.  So for a while that was Spring Marathon, Fall Marathon, and Dopey.  I don't do well with races as training runs (haven't been able to trust myself not to go full out).  So I tend to only have "A" races on the calendar.  

Starting with last year's Spring, I moved away from Spring Marathons to enhance training even further for my Fall Marathon. So last Spring was an entire block of training devoted to 10k training.  It paid huge dividends even though I only ended up racing twice at the end of the plan (5k and 10k).  So this Spring, I've decided to focus on Half Marathons.  I haven't run a HM that hasn't been associated with a challenge since December 2015.  So I'm pretty stoked to see what I can do in a HM these days.  I knew I wanted to go local so I've got my April and June HMs.  The April one will likely have cool conditions, it's compacted gravel (which I'm meh about), but the timeframe between now and then is relatively short to maximize gains.  The June one is likely to be brutal hot (I've done the 10k the last two years and they are trying a HM this year) thus unlikely to be peak performance based on conditions, but the timeframe from now to then is better than April.  So theres a little pro and con with both.

As for schedule:

Spring 2018 - St Patrick 10k, April HM, June HM
Fall 2018 - Chicago Marathon (BQ)
Winter 2018 - ?

Then, what I do moving forward depends on if the BQ happens in October, but this is the rough "A" sketch.

Spring 2019 - Ann Arbor Marathon (if no BQ) OR Mad City 100k (if BQ happens, but no money) OR Eugene Marathon (if BQ happens, and money)
Fall 2019 - Lakefront Marathon (if no BQ) OR Get a HM NYQ time of 1:21 (if no BQ)

Spring 2020 - Boston Marathon
Fall 2020 - New York Marathon (if get NYQ)

Spring 2021 - London Marathon/Paris Marathon Double (after Boston is complete the lottery process starts for me for every subsequent year) OR Princess 5k/10k with G (she'd be 7 by then) OR Big Sur OR Eugene
Fall 2021 - Maui or Honolulu Marathon OR Marine Corps OR NYC

Spring 2022 - London Marathon/Paris Marathon Double (after Boston is complete the lottery process starts for me for every subsequent year) OR Princess 5k/10k with G (she'd be 8 by then) OR Big Sur OR Eugene
Fall 2022 - Maui or Honolulu Marathon OR Marine Corps OR NYC

And on and on from there.

BQ, then Boston, then NYQ, then New York, then London/Paris double.  Then Tokyo, Berlin, Big Five, Athens, Antarctica, Hawaii, Marine Corps....



rteetz said:


> I’ve been thinking about this a lot lately. I really want to find some more local races specifically a half marathon. I just don’t know many of them in my area. I typically don’t plan my race schedule for a full year. It’s a one at a time thing.



http://badgerlandstriders.org
https://silvercirclesportsevents.com
https://www.racelighthouse.com/events


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> http://badgerlandstriders.org
> https://silvercirclesportsevents.com
> https://www.racelighthouse.com/events


Thanks!


----------



## Jules76126

I haven't committed to any races yet this year. I work some Saturdays throughout the year as well as travel a bit in the summer so it can be difficult to commit right now. My plan is to run 1 race a month if possible starting in April. Why April - hopefully the snow will be gone and warmer temps. For distances, at least 1 5K, 1 10K, and 1 HM. There are so many beautiful races in NE, I feel like I need to make more of an effort to get out there. We shall see what happens. Worst case some get pushed to 2019. I also want to run at least one day while in Ireland this summer.


----------



## Miranda

kski907 said:


> This year we will be moving to the east coast and back to the land or running opportunity so the following is the current thinking:
> 
> 2018
> January- Dopey-Done
> May-Was to be Tinkerbell for Coast to Coast.  Will still train like that will happen but there will be no actual racing
> May-June we will be moving.  Try to stay active and possibly run at least one mile in every state we stop in as we move across country
> July-October back to serious training with races that fit in with training
> November- Seacoast Half
> 
> 2019
> Feb- Possibly Princess at WDW.  This seems to fit great with Kids new school schedule
> March- This will be the A race. Eastern States 20 mile.   Running in 3 states in 1 day sounds like so much fun.
> April-Dec Training and races that fit with goals of getting back to WDW Marathon 2020
> 
> Truly excited at all the race possibilities our future holds


Judging by your mention of Seacoast and Eastern States, you must be moving somewhat near where I am... I think there are a few others close to this area, too.  

I did Seacoast in 2016... I had a rough race for my own training reasons, but it is a nice race, mostly flat... except where it's not (last mile )


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I usually pick one big goal race, and then pick a few runs here and there that fall into my training plan. For example, this year my big race is going to be the WDW Marathon in January 2019. I need a POT race, so I added a half in March. After that race I may do a spring 10k or 5k, but the summer will be all about building up my mileage in preparations for marathon training starting in September. In the fall I may add one or two half marathons if the mileage and intensity somewhat match my long run for that day. It's very unlikely that I run any 5k's or 10k's during this period because I would have to sacrifice a long run for it, and more times than not, it just isnt worth the set back.



I usually pick a goal race and then fill in around it too, but I'm having a hard time doing that this year. I want to do a 70.3 this year, but can't decide on which one. Atlantic City? Maine? Indian Wells? Too many good choices. Until I pick one, everything else which would get filled in around it is on hold.


----------



## kski907

Miranda said:


> Judging by your mention of Seacoast and Eastern States, you must be moving somewhat near where I am... I think there are a few others close to this area, too.
> 
> I did Seacoast in 2016... I had a rough race for my own training reasons, but it is a nice race, mostly flat... except where it's not (last mile )



That's good to know, add hills to training.  Hubby's new station is the portsmouth/kittery area.  So will be looking to live in the vicinity.  
Maybe paths might cross


----------



## Jules76126

kski907 said:


> That's good to know, add hills to training.  Hubby's new station is the portsmouth/kittery area.  So will be looking to live in the vicinity.
> Maybe paths might cross



That is one of my favorite areas ever! I live 30 minutes or so away and my in-laws live in ME so we visit Portsmouth a lot. There are so many nice restaurants and shops in the area as well. MY BIL and SIL are looking for a house in York so I can't wait to go and visit them


----------



## sourire

Haven't been posting much but still reading along!
ATTQOTD: I used to not give this much thought. After the first half marathon I ran in 2016, got a little bit excited and signed up for two half marathons within about 6 weeks of each other, not realizing that trying to race both of those as a newer runner to the half distance was probably not the best idea I've ever had. Enter Coach DB and knowledge of training cycles, training paces, race paces, etc, so I started picking a few "A" races for the year. Last year was a local 10 miler in May for POT for WDW and a local half in the fall, with the WDW marathon in January. I was feeling a little lost as to 2018 goals and races (the marathon took up a lot of space in my mind for quite some time, but it was totally worth it). As I've been enjoying my post race recovery over here (catching up on books, yoga, and Netflix), have decided on a spring 15k (have never done this distance before) and a fall half for now. May add some other races to do as fun-runs/training runs. For the fall race, convinced DH that we should sign up for the Monterey Bay Half Marathon which is in November. This would be our first non-Disney runcation, and he couldn't be more excited...usually don't have to twist his arm too much for a trip to CA for any reason. BTW, does anyone know if this race sells out quickly? I have the registration date on my calendar!

With that, @LSUlakes would you mind adding this to the front page when you get a minute?
4/7 - sourire - Hot Chocolate 15k Philadelphia - goal: 1:41

And here were my times from marathon weekend:
1/5 - sourire - WDW 10k - 1:25:37 (Went at easy pace and took in the sights - thoroughly enjoyed it!)
1/7 - sourire - WDW marathon - 5:24:26!! (Highly doubt it was a one and done marathon - definitely one of the most amazing experiences of my life!)


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?



It really depends.  My local schedule I really don't.  There may be races I plan to do from 5Ks up to halves but unless I have a reason to make sure to get into one I usually wait until a few months out for the local races.  For travel it goes one of two ways. Either I know I have to be somewhere for work or some other commitment and I see if there is a race at that time or I choose an out of town race and then plan a trip around it.

This year I have a bit of both.  I have something I am going to Ireland for so I searched and found a race for while I'm there.  My wife and I also decided last year that we want to bring our son down for his first Disney trip this year and my wife wants to do her first Disney race so we are going for W&D weekend.  

Other years my running friends and I sit down and decide on a race we want to do somewhere else for some reason.  It may be a place we want to see, a race we have heard is great and want to run, we may try to knock out a new state we haven't run before, or visit someone we know in an area and plan it for that place's race weekend.  There isn't any set rule but every year that is something we plan to keep life interesting.


----------



## JulieODC

Still trying to figure this out....

But it seems like I need something to train for that is at least a 10k, but more like 10+ miles, to keep me motivated.

Right now, I’ve been planing for spring....and late spring, will plan for fall. I also keep a list of bucket list races, some of which involved travel, and think about when those can fit in.


----------



## jmasgat

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD:  I love planning, so I began thinking about 2018 in 2016...  So yeah I have a plan set and may be just a bit anal.   My goal race is Woodstock 100 in September and I built all my races around the training plan towards that goal.  This included attempting an “easy” 100 in July to wrap my head around the distance as Woodstock adds an elevation and technical component that is going to make it more difficult.  BTW I am not calling the July race easy, that is how it was described to me.  I am sure it will leave me a wimpering mess!



I've volunteered at Woodstock. Have thought about doing a shorter distance for fun.  Actually, one of my toss layers over marathon weekend was a groovy Woodstock tie-dye volunteer shirt.

As for the QOTD:  I am undecided for the year.  I have no goals and no plans.  I am doing a cycling trip to Tuscany in June, so I was thinking I might do a spring 5k/10k/or half to keep in shape over the winter and then have 6-8 weeks to focus more on cycling. 

I then have to decide if I will register for Boston 2019.  If I do, I probably will look for a fall half and then segue into Boston training.

I'm the kind of person who never registers for a race til it's close.  I always wait to judge my fitness to race it--usually because when I race, I want to race hard and PR.  But I'm at the point where this just may not be reasonable any more. I turn 60 this year--realistically, how many more PRs do I really think I have in me.  AG-wise, I'm already fairly competitive.  There isn't a lot of room to gain a lot more. 

So all this adds up to a lot of uncertainty as to what to do this year. Probably more than anyone cares to know!


----------



## Kathymford

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *THow do you determine your race schedule for the year?



This is a great question; since RunDisney ditched CA (bitter, yes) I don't know what to do with my race calendar. I actually haven't even had a race since the SW Light Side 10k last year! So, just over a year! Also, there just aren't a lot of options around here. San Diego and its surrounding areas have quite a few, but that's a 2 hour drive each way (on a good day). And while I love Disney races, I don't love trying to do both the full week vacation and the races. It doesn't feel vacationy enough and I come home feeling like we never went. Also, I'm spoiled by DL races where you didn't have to get on a bus at 4 a.m.! Man, do I sound like a whiner or what?

So I am trying to decide on my plans for this year. I'm still contemplating signing up for a Super Bowl run; probably the 5k as I'm just getting back to regular running. RnR San Diego 1/2 is literally on my birthday, so that's a thought. But San Diego has so. many. hills. My running nemesis! lol. Oh, and one year I will do the Beach Cities challenge ... I'm just not sure which year. lol


----------



## LSUlakes

jmasgat said:


> I then have to decide if I will register for Boston 2019. If I do, I probably will look for a fall half and then segue into Boston training.



It's BOSTON!!! You gotta run it, especially if you have not done so thus far. It's a race like no other and it will put crowd support to shame compared to nearly every other race out there.... plus it's Boston!


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

20 - jennamfoe - Run with the Balloons 5k (NG / N/A)
21 - SarahDisney - NYRR Fred Lebow Manhattan Half Marathon (2:37:12 / N/A)

Best of luck to both of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or have a change to make, let me know and I will make the changes. If anyone has a race this weekend they would like to add to the list let me know as well. I look forward to hearing how you race goes this weekend and good luck!


----------



## Baloo in MI

hauntedcity said:


> The problem with 2018 is that that event is already over for me!  When your RunDisney event is over on the 7th day of the year, you have a LONG YEAR OF JEALOUS YEARNING AHEAD OF YOURSELF.



I know a solution to that - run Dopey 2019! 

Really enjoyed your race videos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Baloo in MI

jmasgat said:


> I've volunteered at Woodstock. Have thought about doing a shorter distance for fun.  Actually, one of my toss layers over marathon weekend was a groovy Woodstock tie-dye volunteer shirt.



We probably crossed paths and did not even know it.  I have run the 50K in 2016 and the 50 miler last year.  You should absolutely run one of the races there.  Such a great course and fun weekend!


----------



## SarahDisney

@LSUlakes - can we change my goal for Sunday to 2:37:12? I decided not to plan for a major PR ... just trying to beat my previous NYRR best pace.


----------



## tidefan

New to this thread, but getting ready for my first full next year I stumbled across this one.

Upcoming race:  tidefan - March 24 - Tuscaloosa Half Marathon - Goal: 2:30:00

Also I have past half marathons in AL (Mercedes x4 and Tuscaloosa x3), CA (DL Half), and FL (WDW Half) (I did the Coast to Coast in 2016!)  @jennamfeo


----------



## Sailormoon2

hauntedcity said:


> The problem with 2018 is that that event is already over for me! When your RunDisney event is over on the 7th day of the year, you have a LONG YEAR OF JEALOUS YEARNING AHEAD OF YOURSELF.


Man do I hear you on this.


----------



## LSUlakes

tidefan said:


> New to this thread, but getting ready for my first full next year I stumbled across this one.
> 
> Upcoming race:  tidefan - March 24 - Tuscaloosa Half Marathon - Goal: 2:30:00
> 
> Also I have past half marathons in AL (Mercedes x4 and Tuscaloosa x3), CA (DL Half), and FL (WDW Half) (I did the Coast to Coast in 2016!)  @jennamfeo



Welcome to the thread! I hope you find the information and discussion in this thread helpful. We look forward to hearing your answers to the QOTD's. What marathon are you planning on next year?


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)

ATTQOTD: So far I have only ran from two different resorts, AoA and Wilderness Lodge. While I enjoyed both locations and the different type of views they offer, I am going to go with the path from the Wilderness Lodge to Fort Wilderness and around the campgrounds. Speaking of the campgrounds, I may have gotten lost a little while running around there. Extra Mileage! The run around hourglass lake was nice with the view of the two resorts, AoA and Pop, but seeing deer and being in the "woods" was a little more to my liking. The only real negative thing I have to say about running around Hourglass Lake was the amount of people smoking. Not to hate on smokers, because it's a nice spot to burn one for the same views I am taking in on my run, I just hate the smell of it while I am running. I also used to be a pack a day smoker, so I won't say they should not be allowed to smoke there either. It's just the only negative I found between the two locations.


----------



## jmasgat

LSUlakes said:


> It's BOSTON!!! You gotta run it, especially if you have not done so thus far. It's a race like no other and it will put crowd support to shame compared to nearly every other race out there.... plus it's Boston!



I've run Boston, and am from the Boston area, so no argument from me on the awesomeness of it all.  Plus, I do have some unfinished business with the Newton hills (including Heartbreak). We shall see.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in?



I very rarely run at Disney--once?twice?. But I have done a 5-6 mile run around Boardwalk to DHS and Epcot with a little thrown in at Swan/Dolphin.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)


I do not run at Disney unless I am there for a rD event. I am one of those crazy people that takes a break from EVERYTHING when I go on vacation!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)



The only place at WDW I've run outside of rD events is the Hourglass Lake loop (AoA/Pop). I liked it. But I'd also like to stay at one of the Epcot resorts and run that loop around the Boardwalk/Yacht Club/Beach Club area. I really liked that part of the 10K course.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have only run once at Disney, when I was there for W&D.  I got late afternoon on Thursday (for the Saturday night race) and I was staying at POFQ, so I did a shakeout run on the running path that goes around there and POR.  Just one loop, it was like a little over 1 mile, IIRC.  Other than that, I don't run on vacation.  My cardio may suffer a little, but my "time on my feet" sure doesn't.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I've only run around hourglass lake and the path at Contemporary. The Contemporary definitely wins because you can at least see Magic Kingdom and the monorail from certain parts. I'd love to try the one at Ft. Wilderness!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: From rope drop to my favorite ride in the morning, from mountain to mountain in MK, from Starbucks to mickey bars...

(The only running I've done in WDW is for rD  )


----------



## Jules76126

We tend to stay at BCV so that path that goes to DHS and path Swan/Dolphin and Boardwalk. It's really pretty and I definitely enjoy it.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD- I did enjoy the port orleans fun run, but wanted to run it twice and my running partner did not.  I thought it was cute and fun with a bubble wand start, mardi gras beads for my kids when I got back, but I did get busted for having a bit of powdered sugar on me!  The area around boardwalk was less fun as I found it to be slick in the morning.  I have a friend in the area who would prefer to run off property so I may end up somewhere in winter garden next-next time, but I anticipate the next trip will be running only during the 10K and I cannot wait!  It will be my first race at WDW!

ATTQOTD-Thursday- Thanks LSUlakes for the question!  I have decided that after Princess 10K, I want to do a few 10s where I am not stopping to snap photos.  I was so excited to get my bad selfie in Cars Land and my pic with Captain America; I anticipate I will not be able to help myself in February.  However, I am genuinely curious as to how I would do time wise without it all.  We have a 5 or 10K almost every weekend in May and June in easy driving distance, and I haven't a clue how to pick which one or ones I want to try.  Local elementary PTO race?  Flattest race in town?  Cute 10K along the river?   Draw race names out of a hat?  Do nothing and decide in March?  It feels like a bigger deal to pick a target than I think it probably is.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)


I don't... oopsies! In my defense though, my last 7 trips have been runDisney weekends so I did run, just not on my own. I typically stay at Pop or Art of Animation so if I felt the need the hourglass lake path would be a great option and easy to do.


----------



## Chaitali

Since I've started running, I think I've only going to Disney World for RunDisney events!  So for the most part, that's the only running I do while there.  I did run the path at the Port Orleans resorts once and that was really nice.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

*QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)

Answer:  The treadmill at the gym usually.  When we stay at Boardwalk, I've run around the lake before.  When we stayed at POFQ a couple years ago - I sprained my ankle on a pinecone.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)


My only runs at WDW involve runDisney events. If I were to run outside of that though I think I would like to run around the Epcot resorts or Ft. Wilderness at Halloween or Christmas. I love the Epcot resort area so there is a lot to see and run by. As for Ft. Wilderness people go crazy decorating their camp site during the holidays but I have never seen that in person so if I was looking for a spot to run during that time that is when I would do it to see all the decor.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a follow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion! How do you determine your race schedule for the year?



Generally, there are annual races that I almost always do: Race the Runways Half/Airport Challenge, Stonyfield 5K, Tanger Outlet 5k and Yule Light Up the Nights 2-Miler. A few races I've always done have stopped, and this year will be my last year for any rD races for a while (3-4 years).

Thus outside of my normal races, I tried to find new races to try out.  Most of the time they are one-and-dones or once every few years. This year I'm looking to compete in my first triathlon and a few odd ball races (15K, 3K, 1/4 Marathons, etc). Spring and fall tend to be the best months for racing.Significant events (weddings, holidays, etc) I tried to avoid planning any races because who knows what will happen.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD- I've done most of my running around hourglass (POP/AoA), but have also run some from there over to Caribbean and have also stayed at Coronado and enjoyed the loop there.  However my favorite is running around the Boardwalk area hotels.  I've actually Ubered over there in the morning from Polynesian before because it's just that good to run there.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: A short trip back in September was the first time I have ever run at Disney during a non runDisney trip. We stayed off property at Bonnet Creek but you have to drive on property to get it and you can see Caribbean beach from the trees. I was able to get a good three mile run in incorporating a loop around their lake and then running an out and back towards Buena Vista Drive.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Most of our past visits have involved runDisney events. Last year when we did the marathon we arrived the week before so we ran at All Star Sports, just from our resort to the end of the road then up to McDonalds and back a few times, to get the rest of our training runs in prerace. I honestly can't remember if we ever ran the path from HS to Boardwalk! We talked about it a lot but I can't remember if we actually did it or not, lol. @LikelyLynae do you remember? 

ETA: We also ran at Wyndham Bonnet Creek during a vacation while training to run the same marathon.


----------



## Sailormoon2

run.minnie.miles said:


> From rope drop to my favorite ride in the morning, from mountain to mountain in MK, from Starbucks to mickey bars...


Yes this is the type of vacation running I can get behind.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)



Unless I'm at Disney for a race, I'm probably not going to run while I'm there. I'll be too busy eating and drinking my way through the parks to want to get up early and run. That said, during last year's make-up half, I did enjoy running back and forth between Epcot and MGM a few times. It's an easy loop and generally not too crowded.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)


ATTQOTD: If I'm staying onsite, at my resort! I really don't want to travel somewhere else to get a run in. If I'm at a Deluxe, I really like using the fancy treadmills because I don't have those bells and whistles at home. (Also becasue if it's a stay longer than a couple nights, and it's not for a race, it's July and HOT outside.) I've always enjoyed running at CBR, SSR is okay, and POR/POFQ isn't bad. I'm not a fan of the EP resorts loop, but when I've been offsite and needed to get a run in, that's an easy, safe place to go.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  While at Disney resorts, I don't run.   When I have been in Orlando for a conference and was staying at a Good Neighbor Hotel, ran up and down Hotel Plaza Blvd and Buena Vista Drive several times.  Downtown Disney was under so much construction last time, it made it a pain to try and run through.


----------



## JulieODC

I ran twice during my trip last week - both times doing the look around the boardwalk, swan/dolphin, DHS path.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I haven't ran at Disney beyond races because every time we've gone since I started running has been during rundisney events.  
Wait...I take that back...I did a shakeout run at Disneyland down the street where they put the corrals.

I'd like to try a WDW path one day but I like being in the parks early and late too much!!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events).



ATTQOTD:  I do maintenance runs when I’m at Disney and NOT runDisneying.  I’ve done Wildernesses/ Ft Wilderness loop. (No picture sorry!), Boardwalk, 

Contemporary, 

Poly / GF Seven Seas Lagoon Loop which is my favorite, 

Running at Disney is an awesome way to start the day!


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 20 - jennamfoe - Run with the Balloons 5k (NG / N/A)!



Can't wait to show off my running costume for this race! 

ATTQOTD: I have only been to WDW once for a rD event. However, while on this trip, my husband and I got off on the wrong bus stop (French Quarter vs Riverside) and we had to talk a nice walk along the river to our hotel. (TWICE.)


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I've done the Boardwalk loop/DHS path a few times. I have also run around the lake at AOA/POP and enjoyed reading the trivia signs along the way.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Outside of a rD event, I have only done 1 run. I did the GF/Poly loop for 2 miles. It was this past June and I was staying at VGF with my mom, grandmother, sister and cousin and I needed to get out for a few minutes   We do always choose to walk from DHS to Epcot and vice versa, it’s my favorite path in all of WDW!


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:  I've done a lot of runs at Disney.   The biggest issue that I have is that it can be difficult to put something together for 10 or 15 miles that has minimal time on a road and no repeats.  With that being said my favorite runs at Disney would probably be ranked.

1. From Waldorf Astoria/Hilton Bonnet Creek --> Carribean Beach  --> Hourglass lake loop and back.  I think this was about 14 miles
2. OKW-->SSR --> Disney Springs.   I think this was about 6 miles
3. Fort Wildnerness Cabin -->Wilderness Lodge and back  (About 4 mile total)
4. Boardwalk Loop --> HS and way out into the HS parking lot ( About 3 miles)

Most of the resort loops seem to be 1 to 2 miles long.   
My favorite of these was a slightly modified version of the contemporary.  I ran around the Contemp then went out got on the sidewalk and did an out and back under the waterbridge and then ran in front of the MK to where the water pagent channel is.  It was about 3 miles but it was a lot of fun to run around the front of the MK before it opened.


----------



## Keels

Front door of my parents’ house to the first set of bathrooms and water fountain at Disney Springs is exactly five miles, so I’ve done that a few times. But that’s my only non-RD running I would say that I’ve done at Disney.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)



We stay at the BCVs so I tend to mix it up a bit with longer runs on the sidewalks outside of the Epcot Resorts; Epcot Resorts Blvd and a portion of Buena Vista Drive.  That's about a 2.5 mile loop.  One or two longer laps on the outside and I'll bring it back in for the Crescent Lake loop.  On occasion, if I'm feeling really adventurous I'll run up the canal to HS and back.  Time of day and heat are factors in how far I'll run.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Keels said:


> Front door of my parents’ house to the first set of bathrooms and water fountain at Disney Springs is exactly five miles


God what a perfect distance to get to a PATIO, and there are plenty of those to choose from at DS!!!


----------



## hauntedcity

TinkerBellLiz said:


> ATTQOTD:  I do maintenance runs when I’m at Disney and NOT runDisneying.  I’ve done Wildernesses/ Ft Wilderness loop. (No picture sorry!), Boardwalk, View attachment 296474
> 
> Contemporary, View attachment 296479
> 
> Poly / GF Seven Seas Lagoon Loop which is my favorite, View attachment 296480
> 
> Running at Disney is an awesome way to start the day!



Hmmm.... now that New Balance isn't sponsoring RunDisney events anymore, I hope they don't take these signs down!


----------



## Keels

Sailormoon2 said:


> God what a perfect distance to get to a PATIO, and there are plenty of those to choose from at DS!!!



Exactly!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD I love running while on holiday, especially early in the morning as places wake up. I managed a POR run taking in both resorts, but nearly melted, and a couple from Beach Club. 
One frustration I have is no sidewalks if you want to try and venture further than the resort (or don’t want to do multiple loops). On one of my BC runs there was a sidewalk that I followed for a bit before it abruptly ended not far from the underpass by International Gateway. I carried on anyway...

I’ve also pounded the streets of Anaheim a few times, mostly just the perimeter loop. One time I did venture a little further and found myself on one of those streets you suddenly aren’t sure if it is safe or not...


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  add me to the BW to DHS to Swolphin to YC/BC to BW list.  I’ll repeat the loop as often as needed to get that days mileage.  Our trip last June I did it many times as I was ramping up my training for my fall full.  We were there for a week for a family member’s wedding.  I had a “Rent the Runway” dress for the wedding that barely fit.  Had to counteract all the eating and drinking to be sure I still fit in it by the day of the wedding!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:
I've done the Epcot resorts to Hollywood Studios path once and it was a lot of fun!  Other than that I'm just running at the rD race or I'm "running" around with my family from rope drop to close!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  To this point, all my races have been runDisney events.  So whatever race planning I do involves which Disneyland event (please come back!) appeals to me the most and which Disney World event appeals the most _and_ can fit into my work schedule as there are certain times of year I must be in the office.  

ATTQOTD:  I've never run at Disneyland or Disney World outside of races.  I get enough walking in while in the parks to maintain what I already trained for and accomplish my primary goal which is always to finish.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)


In a related question... When spending several days at Disney in the middle of a training cycle, do you stick to your scheduled mileage? Or, do you cut back on mileage knowing you will be spending a lot more time on your feet at the parks?


----------



## beatlecat42

Man, you really can't let this thread go more than a couple of days, huh?

Answers to questions:

- Medals: got an Allied rack hanging in my bedroom, plus a drawer full of medals from "virtual" races.  It's a really nice source of inspiration on some of the rougher days.

- Ice: hell no.  This winter has been especially rough with all the ice, as I'm desperately wishing for my ankle to heal/not re-injure myself.  There's been a lot of just sitting around lately, which has been getting to me...

- Race schedule: some combination of relatively nearby/not too expensive/the medals look sweet, but most of all, a generous time limit (e.g., 1hr for a 5k, 2hr for 10k, etc.  The reason we ever signed up for the Baltimore half in the first place was because it gives you a great 5-hour cushion!  We then found out why, but that's another story...).  Have only been "racing" for 2 years now, but there are now a couple of must-dos every year (Baltimore Women's Classic 5k and the Baltimore 10-miler).  Right now, there's no real goal time or anything like that, so the schedule looks a bit haphazard.  Coordinating around my schedule and my sister's (and who can come house-sit and take care of the cats) also factors in.

- running at Disney: since we're not runners, we do fine with just the walking miles in the parks.



Chaitali said:


> Though Baltimore in October would be a good choice too now that I think about it. @evre13 Have you done that half before and if so, is it hilly?



This wasn't directed to me, but I've done this the last 2 years so: yes!  Baltimore is quite hilly, particularly at the front of the course (the last 5k is fairly consistently downhill), although not nearly as much as the full.  The streets are also terrible - because it's Baltimore - so there are some stretches where you really have to be careful with your footing.  Another factor is the late start: 9:45am (5k starts at 7am, and their Baltimoron challenge is for those nuts (like myself...) who will do the 5k and then the half marathon back-to-back), which means you're in for a bit of a scorcher (the middle miles, up to and around Lake Montebello, have little shade, and you're starting to hit those at a hot part of the day).  There's also an interesting quirk of the half/full courses: A couple of miles into the half, it merges with the full course at their mile 15 or so.  If you're not expecting it, it can be a little jarring to have to merge with hordes of people running at different paces.  

That said, I totally love this one and am already signed up for this year.  I hate that they've changed the finish from the stadium to the inner harbor, but I get that it was possibly out of their control with MLB and all.  It's a tough one for sure, but the crowd support is fantastic, even in some of the sketchier neighborhoods.  And the medals are pretty rad, too.


----------



## Waiting2goback

QOTD:  I have yet to run at Disney not related to a race. I had intended to get a couple of quick runs in before the marathon this year since the weather has been so bad up here in MA but then my flight got cancelled so I didn't make it down when planned.  There went that idea.  I wouldn't mind waking up and going for a run though. There are still lots of areas in WDW I have yet to explore.  What better way than a run around property.  I have seen enough of WWoS to last a while though, I'll stay clear of that.


----------



## evre13

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)



ATTQOTD: I jogged in the mornings in December around POFQ and POR, and that was a lovely way to start the day. 



beatlecat42 said:


> Man, you really can't let this thread go more than a couple of days, huh?
> This wasn't directed to me, but I've done this the last 2 years so: yes!  Baltimore is quite hilly, particularly at the front of the course (the last 5k is fairly consistently downhill), although not nearly as much as the full.  The streets are also terrible - because it's Baltimore - so there are some stretches where you really have to be careful with your footing.  Another factor is the late start: 9:45am (5k starts at 7am, and their Baltimoron challenge is for those nuts (like myself...) who will do the 5k and then the half marathon back-to-back), which means you're in for a bit of a scorcher (the middle miles, up to and around Lake Montebello, have little shade, and you're starting to hit those at a hot part of the day).  There's also an interesting quirk of the half/full courses: A couple of miles into the half, it merges with the full course at their mile 15 or so.  If you're not expecting it, it can be a little jarring to have to merge with hordes of people running at different paces.
> 
> That said, I totally love this one and am already signed up for this year.  I hate that they've changed the finish from the stadium to the inner harbor, but I get that it was possibly out of their control with MLB and all.  It's a tough one for sure, but the crowd support is fantastic, even in some of the sketchier neighborhoods.  And the medals are pretty rad, too.



@Chaitali @beatlecat42 I haven’t done it, but it worked well with my work travel schedule, and the later start actually gave me time to sleep at home in DC and get to Baltimore on the first train of the day. I run on hills in my neighborhood, so I’m hoping it isn’t too painful, but I may regret it come October.


----------



## tidefan

LSUlakes said:


> Welcome to the thread! I hope you find the information and discussion in this thread helpful. We look forward to hearing your answers to the QOTD's. What marathon are you planning on next year?



WDW of course!


----------



## kski907

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: From rope drop to my favorite ride in the morning, from mountain to mountain in MK, from Starbucks to mickey bars...
> 
> (The only running I've done in WDW is for rD  )


That can add up to some serious mileage though.  12.5 miles for us doing similar on NYE.


----------



## JulieODC

CDKG said:


> In a related question... When spending several days at Disney in the middle of a training cycle, do you stick to your scheduled mileage? Or, do you cut back on mileage knowing you will be spending a lot more time on your feet at the parks?



I was supposed to do 5 miles this past Saturday - I ran 2, and then walked another 9.5 around the park. I figured that counted!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: I have run a lot at DIsney during non runDisney trips there, but only at two places: Hourglass Lake and also on the loop in Port Orleans Riverside & French Quarter.  I do wish there was a way to get in more milage and not have to do a bunch of loops.

@IamTrike how did you connect Hourglass Lake with Bonnet Creek and Caribbean Beach?  That sounds like a good solution.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:   I’ve run the paths at Port Orleans and the Crescent Lake-to-DHS path.

Favorite non-race memory:  Running from Yacht Club to DHS, I ran towards the left of the DHS entrance, looking for a water fountain.   The park hadn’t opened yet but Donald Duck was out entertaining the people waiting for the park to open.  I ran past him, found a water fountain, turned around and ran back towards the parking lot and the path back to YC.

As I passed Donald, he left his spot and ran with me for a little bit!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD Friday: I live near WDW so no park/resort running for me.


----------



## GollyGadget

Baloo in MI said:


> @IamTrike how did you connect Hourglass Lake with Bonnet Creek and Caribbean Beach?  That sounds like a good solution.



I was at Pop a couple of weeks ago and found this route to get to CBR. There's a cast member underpass with sidewalk to get across Century Dr. I've had good luck just looking at Google maps to find running routes.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@GollyGadget Thank you!!


----------



## LSUlakes

CDKG said:


> In a related question... When spending several days at Disney in the middle of a training cycle, do you stick to your scheduled mileage? Or, do you cut back on mileage knowing you will be spending a lot more time on your feet at the parks?



I am having this same thought process as well for our trip in September. Our trip is during the first week of my official marathon training plan as well. Leading up to it, I should be running more miles than the first week calls out for. My plan for now is to run the days I am supposed to run, but the distance may be shortened based on how late we are out and if the park we are going to in the AM has EMH. 



beatlecat42 said:


> Man, you really can't let this thread go more than a couple of days, huh?



Some weeks are busier than others, this one had a good amount activity. Also, our group seems to be growing as well, so we have a lot more people posting. I would say this is good news though, as we share our answers we can all learn from one another. Looking back on last years thread, we are around the same pace. The weekends are quite though.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> I am having this same thought process as well for our trip in September. Our trip is during the first week of my official marathon training plan as well.


I am planning a week and a half in Orlando in late October, right in the middle of training for my first marathon! My friends are not runners, so I will be on my own getting the miles in. At least I have plenty of time to research and think about it.


----------



## LSUlakes

I have a question for the group. 2017 was not a good running year for me. I ended the year with less than 600 miles. My schedule is now allowing me some more free time to get back to it. For anyone who has taken a extended break, how long did it take for you to get back to your normal paces? I know the distance will take a while to work back up to, but I was not expecting the speed to be so much slower for me. @DopeyBadger perhaps you have a scientific approach to this?


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> I have a question for the group. 2017 was not a good running year for me. I ended the year with less than 600 miles. My schedule is now allowing me some more free time to get back to it. For anyone who has taken a extended break, how long did it take for you to get back to your normal paces? I know the distance will take a while to work back up to, but I was not expecting the speed to be so much slower for me. @DopeyBadger perhaps you have a scientific approach to this?


I only logged 595.5 miles in 2017 myself (I was too embarrassed to share that one on twitter...) I started building up my base again in mid-October and felt like I was back up to speed by early December. So, for me it was about 7 weeks. 

Stick with it and your fitness will return. You might find that you're even stronger than before! A little break does a body good once in a while.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> I have a question for the group. 2017 was not a good running year for me. I ended the year with less than 600 miles. My schedule is now allowing me some more free time to get back to it. For anyone who has taken a extended break, how long did it take for you to get back to your normal paces? I know the distance will take a while to work back up to, but I was not expecting the speed to be so much slower for me. @DopeyBadger perhaps you have a scientific approach to this?



Not completely the same, but 11 weeks of non-activity drops performance by about 25.7% according to this research (link).  I've got to imagine the loss in fitness eventually levels off, but it does appear there is a doubling effect according to their chart.

0-7 days = none
10-14 days = 6%
14-30 days = 12%
30-63 days = 19%
63 days = 26%

Using this and continuing the trend (which it does not have to be this way):

126 days = 52%
250 days = 104%

But this is non-activity, not a reduced mileage base.  But it usually takes about equal time to 75% of the time to get back to where you were.  It will certainly take several weeks/months to get back to where you were.  The key in my mind is to not try and train at where you were.  Allow yourself to progress slowly over time.  The great part is its easier to rebuild fitness then make new gains.  So if you're diligent, consistent, and patient you'll be back.


----------



## McNs

LSUlakes said:


> I have a question for the group. 2017 was not a good running year for me. I ended the year with less than 600 miles. My schedule is now allowing me some more free time to get back to it. For anyone who has taken a extended break, how long did it take for you to get back to your normal paces? I know the distance will take a while to work back up to, but I was not expecting the speed to be so much slower for me. @DopeyBadger perhaps you have a scientific approach to this?


I had a shocking year in 2016, only running 385km... first couple of months were quite unpleasant running, and actually brought about s couple of lifestyle changes too - switched from coffee to tea for a while and limited alcohol intake. It wasn’t until March that things started to come right. Interestingly my speed hasn’t really come back but that is partly getting old but also the frequency of running means I can’t smash it every run like I used to when only getting out a couple times a week.


----------



## jmasgat

@LSUlakes I had to take time off in 2011 after I developed a C5/C6 herniated disc.  I was off running for about 3-4 months.  Came back and ran a 5k to see where I was fitness-wise. It was decent, but nothing spectacular.  But using that as a baseline, after a few months of training, I was back to PR level half times. And I was in my 50's.  So I expect you will return to form much faster.

Apropos of this.......I dreamed up this little ditty while rehabbing. Sung to the tune of "When I'm 64" by The Beatles (for you young'uns)

As I get older, gray in my hair, creaky joints and all
Will I still be able to run sub-9?
Win my age group, feeling so fine
Now I’m just jogging, here at the gym
Treadmill’s such a bore
I was so speedy, now I’m just needy
Stuck on 6.4


Every summer I will pick a plan to help me run a fast race, and it will be clear
I will train and train
Hill workouts once a week,
Fartleks, tempo, pain!


Plug in the Gramin, download the stats, time for a review
Indicates precisely what I ran today
Slower, slower, fading away!
Maybe I’m old and maybe I’ll be
Slow forevermore.
I was so speedy, now I’m just needy
Stuck at 6.4


Since then, I have PR'ed my 5k and 10k, so all was not lost!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)



The Boardwalk area is my favorite.  With a few loops and heading down to HDS, up and over the canal to the other side, and with some additional Swan/Dolphin area loops you can get in a pretty long run.


----------



## tmungania

I think i am now at the right thread. RUNNING! lol


----------



## Wendy98

On my schedule for 2018?  I typically have a spring and fall marathon and sprinkle stuff in wherever or however I feel.  I did 4 marathons from Oct. 2016-May 2017--not sure I want to do that again.  My fall 2017 marathon was a DNS because of injury.  Right now, Boston is my spring race.  I just love the experience so not sure when I will get tired of it.  I don't know if I will do Flying Pig again (20 days between marathons was a little rough).  I might switch back to the 10k.  I will probably do Chicago in the fall.  I was on the fence with it and NYC, but Chicago is so much easier logistically since I can drive as opposed to fly.  And I love the city of Chicago!   I didn't have a lot of love for NYC marathon, but would like to try it again.




LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)



I love the Wilderness Lodge/Ft. Wilderness loop.  There is something about running past that stable of horses early in the morning that makes me happy.  I have run before it is quite daylight before and I get jumpy from the wildlife--the worst was the time I saw a snake.

I like the Boardwalk/DHS loop too but usually end up on the roads and DHS parking lot some to add in mileage.

I leave for Saratoga Springs next weekend.  Has anyone ever ran there?  Last time I stayed there I was 5 months pregnant and not running.



LSUlakes said:


> I have a question for the group. 2017 was not a good running year for me. I ended the year with less than 600 miles. My schedule is now allowing me some more free time to get back to it. For anyone who has taken a extended break, how long did it take for you to get back to your normal paces? I know the distance will take a while to work back up to, but I was not expecting the speed to be so much slower for me. @DopeyBadger perhaps you have a scientific approach to this?



Come join me on the struggle bus.  I was off nearly 3 months (with some random, non-doctor approved runs thrown in).  I am noticing improvement, but it is taking time.  My first step was just to run.  Don't pay attention to time, but just go run.  I stayed there for about 3 weeks.  These runs were short (for me), about 5-8 miles, sometimes less.  Lately, I have had a lot of quality treadmill time, so I am forced to see the pace.  This can be a slippery slope because I know what I can do on a treadmill and have a tendency to take it too fast.

Right now, my biggest challenge is motivation.  I think I have the overshadowing thought of injury constantly in my head.


----------



## LSUlakes

tmungania said:


> I think i am now at the right thread. RUNNING! lol



Welcome to the thread! I’m sure there is a interesting story about finding this thread... how did you hear about it or find it? Activity will pick up after the weekend for the QOTD.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

Hi everyone - I need some advice about an injury! I recognize the internet is no substitute for medical attention but thought some of you might recognize the symptoms.

I just completed Dopey and will readily admit that I was untrained. I was in excellent shape in October and then pretty much only ran the DL Avengers weekend and a handful of 3-5 milers between then and Marathon weekend. I wasn’t too worried - the goal was to finish and I did, even doing parks commando-style with my family all week long too.

My ankle began to hurt the morning of the marathon, before we even started but walking to the corrals. I needed to biofreeze it during the race twice and it turned a bright purple for two days after. Then the swelling went away and the pain was only going down stairs, and then no pain at all after another couple of days. I never saw a doctor and assumed it was an overuse injury that would go away with rest. But it still makes a funny creaking sound when I flex my foot? I wasn’t too worried and figured it was healing up.

Yesterday I suddenly developed pain in my heel and today it is worse. It hurts only when I stand/walk on it and goes away with continued use. Dr. Google makes me think it might be plantar fasciitis or Achilles tendonitis, neither of which have ever been a problem for me before. I also don’t know if they fit since I have complete and painless range of motion for the ankle in all directions. I just hear/feel the tendon creaking when I flex up.

It will be difficult for me to see a doctor in the next week with my work schedule and some travel that I cannot avoid. I also need to get back running for the Big Sur marathon at the end of April. Do these sound like generic symptoms that go away with rest and stretching? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Go to the doctor.  If your ankle turned purple - something was damaged.  

<- queen of ankle issues that resulted in surgery after 17 years abuse


----------



## Baloo in MI

@nervous1sttimer I agree with @Dis_Yoda go so your doctor.  The fact that the injury had bruising and is still hurting a few weeks later, I think it would be worth having a doctor look at it.  I do hope that it is an easy healer!


----------



## dis_or_dat

LSUlakes said:


> I have a question for the group. 2017 was not a good running year for me. I ended the year with less than 600 miles. My schedule is now allowing me some more free time to get back to it. For anyone who has taken a extended break, how long did it take for you to get back to your normal paces? I know the distance will take a while to work back up to, but I was not expecting the speed to be so much slower for me. @DopeyBadger perhaps you have a scientific approach to this?



I agree with @DopeyBadger. I took 6 weeks off after having a baby and had been gradually reducing mileage and speed throughout my pregnancy. I really wanted to get back to my old fitness and pushed to try to get to 7 minute miles since I can only squeeze in runs during his super short naps. Unfortunately this caused me to tweak my calf and have been paying for it since and now am barely able to limp through 9 min miles without severe pain. I should probably take at least a week+ off, but I don't want to lose even more fitness. My goal of a BQ marathon this year seems to be a dream I have to let go of since I haven't done more than 3 miles. But I wonder what I can do once he has enough head control for a jogging stroller if my calf heals....

TL;DR: take it slow and steady.


----------



## tidefan

You guys are killing me!  I did 3 miles yesterday doing 10 minute miles and felt good!!!  My Half PR is 2:15!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Answers to some questions of the day

- Medals: Allied medal hanger in the den. DH's medals on the left, mine on the right. We remove them at the end of every year and put them in boxes and start over, so 12 WDW Marathon weekend medals are on there now!

- Ice: Just no. I don't even run in temps below freezing (unless it happens during a race, like Disney, LOL)

- Race schedule: Several we have done before - Thrill in the Hills trail half, Hartwell Dam Run 10k, Peach Jam half, Echo half, Triple Peach series (10k, 10 miler, half); no marathon planned for me this year at this point. DH has many more races planned than I do.

- Running at Disney: Love it! In my quest to stay at every resort, I have also run at many of them:
1. Pop/ AoA Hourglass lake (including the "half" last January)
2. SSR to Disney Springs (Got kicked out of Disney Springs by security. It was not "open" yet.)
3. Fort Wildnerness Lodge to Fort Wilderness and around many loops and back
4. Boardwalk Loop to HS and back and around the sidewalks outside the resorts on Epcot Resorts Drive
5. Coronado Springs - Added parking lot perimiters for more distance
6. All Stars path and on past MacDonalds to front of Coronado Springs and back (added mileage through AS areas like Mighty Ducks, Broadway, Basketball, etc.)
7. Inside Coronado Springs - running trail + in and around different areas/ parking lots (It will be interesting to see what happens after construction) 
8. Riverside/ French Quarter (loved the fun run; we started early and tacked it onto the end of a 6 mile run)
9. Grand Floridian to Poly and back ( short, but beautiful, and add a little mileage running around the lodges at Poly to the Ohana show area)
Stayed at CB, CR, AK and a few others before I started running, so I'll have to go back to run there! Also, didn't run at OKW during Marathon weekend. We had planned to do a short 3 mi. shakeout run after a long drive, but it was too cold!

These are all favorites because, Disney!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I'm curious how the rest of you ramp back up after WDW Marathon Weekend. I did RCM in early December, so I'm doubly pooped (technically 2.5 * pooped, since I did the Goofy).

I did 24 miles this week, with an 8 mile 'long' run. All of it at reduced pace.

What is everyone else doing?


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm curious how the rest of you ramp back up after WDW Marathon Weekend. I did RCM in early December, so I'm doubly pooped (technically 2.5 * pooped, since I did the Goofy).
> 
> I did 24 miles this week, with an 8 mile 'long' run. All of it at reduced pace.
> 
> What is everyone else doing?



A few short runs (8 longest) and lots of time spent on the bike trainer. Got to keep the legs moving without stressing them too much.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm curious how the rest of you ramp back up after WDW Marathon Weekend. I did RCM in early December, so I'm doubly pooped (technically 2.5 * pooped, since I did the Goofy).
> 
> I did 24 miles this week, with an 8 mile 'long' run. All of it at reduced pace.
> 
> What is everyone else doing?



My rule of thumb is 1 week of rest following a half and 2 weeks rest following a marathon or more. Then I essentially "reverse taper" to ease back up to normal training volume.


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm curious how the rest of you ramp back up after WDW Marathon Weekend. I did RCM in early December, so I'm doubly pooped (technically 2.5 * pooped, since I did the Goofy).
> 
> I did 24 miles this week, with an 8 mile 'long' run. All of it at reduced pace.
> 
> What is everyone else doing?



I had no running from the marathon until Wednesday (1/17), so off for 9 days (I aim for 10-14 off days).  Then it was 35 min, 42 min, 42 min, 47 min, and 58 min all at easy pacing.  I'll continue only easy for another week before gently reintroducing hard pacing.


----------



## jmasgat

I felt pretty good the first week and planned to do a short 3 mile run on Thursday, but after one mile, I felt a little hamstring twinge and stopped.  So I waited a week and have done a couple of 3-4 mile runs  last few days, alternating with some Vinyasa yoga to work on leg strengthening.


----------



## Sailormoon2

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I did 24 miles this week, with an 8 mile 'long' run. All of it at reduced pace.


Well you are kicking my butt, in the "ramping back up" phase. LOL! I did 6 miles this week TOTAL at a comfortable pace and those were my first 2 runs since Dopey. I'm hoping to progress to 15 miles this week and up to 25 by the end of next. My legs have been fine, but my lungs feel heavy, so I'm taking a really slow rebuild phase.


----------



## Nole95

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm curious how the rest of you ramp back up after WDW Marathon Weekend. I did RCM in early December, so I'm doubly pooped (technically 2.5 * pooped, since I did the Goofy).
> 
> I did 24 miles this week, with an 8 mile 'long' run. All of it at reduced pace.
> 
> What is everyone else doing?



I slowly started getting back into things last week.  Total of 11 miles.  I'll ramp back up some more this week and get in a tempo run to keep my fitness level up.


----------



## evenstar

I just did 3 miles outside this morning for my first run since Dopey. Ironically it was about the same temp as those freezing mornings in Epcot yet felt more comfortable since the humidity was less. Dodging ice and puddles was not fun. I was just walking, stretching and yoga prior to recover from the strange knee/ITB pain I had during the marathon. Plan to start a Hanson's half marathon plan at the end of the month.


----------



## roxymama

tidefan said:


> You guys are killing me!  I did 3 miles yesterday doing 10 minute miles and felt good!!!  My Half PR is 2:15!



2:15 or less is my goal for this spring! My PR is 2:27.  So I'm looking up to you 
One day...fingers crossed!


----------



## SarahDisney

For all the people who took time off after the marathon ... I saw a few people at my race today wearing marathon shirts. So ... clearly you're all slackers


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

SarahDisney said:


> I saw a few people at my race today wearing marathon shirts.



The question that raises: Have they worn them non-stop or have they been washed?


----------



## SarahDisney

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The question that raises: Have they worn them non-stop or have they been washed?



I didn't ask, but I assume they've worn them non-stop. Washing them probably requires taking them off, and nobody wants to do that.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I went to the gym for the first time in a month - did the bike for 45 though rather than run.  Still better than nothing!


----------



## GollyGadget

I just had my first run post marathon on Friday. I wasn't really planning on it but the weather was too nice to pass up, made it a whopping 3 miles. Went for an easy 5 yesterday while dh worked out at the gym. I'm about to go for another easy one to close out the week. Next week will all be easy too. 

I might start with some substance runs the week after but I'll be traveling so we'll see how it goes. I really need to register for a spring race so I can get a plan together.


----------



## PCFriar80

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm curious how the rest of you ramp back up after WDW Marathon Weekend. I did RCM in early December, so I'm doubly pooped (technically 2.5 * pooped, since I did the Goofy).
> 
> I did 24 miles this week, with an 8 mile 'long' run. All of it at reduced pace.
> 
> What is everyone else doing?



Shin splints on my left leg and a chest cold have kept me from running since my Tweedle Dumb challenge.  I have gone to the gym and used the bike just to keep things in motion.  Leg is better and coughing is almost gone, so I'll be back hitting the pavement next week with my 3/4/3 on Tues/Wed/Thur and longer runs on Saturdays.  Will take it slow and see where it goes from there!


----------



## SarahDisney

*Race Recap: Fred Lebow Half Marathon*

This was my first race of the year, my 3rd half marathon (first since June), and my return to Central Park after two pretty terrible experiences. Certainly not my best race, but overall, it was decent. My goal for this race was a pace of 12:00 min/mile, which would officially lower my NYRR best pace. I discovered pre-race that the NYRR best pace is not the best pace you've run in a NYRR race, it's your best calculated 10K pace. So I didn't even need 12:00 min/mile, but I still kept that as my goal.

*The Excellent*:

This was actually a few days before the race, but I really love the NYRR packet pickup. Bib numbers are assigned at packet pickup - you go in, they scan the QR code associated with your account, and then they take a bib from the top of a stack, stick the right corral letter on it, and scan it to attach it to your account. Much faster than any other packet pickup I've ever done.
Course support at NYRR races is always great. Other than the fact that NYRR staff couldn't seem to agree on how to pronounce "Lebow," the staff and volunteers were all great.
*The Good*:

I started off strong, but not too fast. I had the 2:30 pacers in my sights early in the race, which is a pretty good place for me to be early on.
My friend (who lives on the UWS) joined me for the second loop. She definitely pushed me harder than I should have run, but it was good to have someone running with me.
There were a ton of water stops. So many water stops. I was not expecting that many water stops (I probably should have looked at a map, right?). It was good.
I hit my goal!
*The Bad:*

I had a weird foot numbness issue at the end. I've never had that before. It made it hard for me to finish as strong as I wanted to.
I was not happy during this race. Too many stinkin hills.

*The Evil:*

The course. They announced at the beginning that there were 16 hills. That's like 15 too many. The Harlem Hill was the worst, but the way they designed the course, we hit all the worst uphills. I wasn't a fan.

*Official Time: 2:36:51 (11:58 min/mile) *(that's actually a personal worst ... but since I wasn't going for a PR and I beat my goal, I'm happy with it)
New NYRR Best Pace: 11:21 min/mile (which apparently is my calculated 10K pace) ... Corral K, here I come!

If you're interested in a longer recap, I have one in my journal.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am taking a longer taper up this year post Dopey.  I took one week off completely from doing anything outside screaming at my TV when the Saints lost in the divisional round to a play that is still haunting me!  Beginning last monday I am on my bike trainer in the basement three times a week.  I will. Begin running on February 1 and the plan is to keep it easy paced for the first few weeks.  This is all to give my body a chance to recover and get amped up for a difficult training period.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Bree said:


> ATTQOTD Friday: I live near WDW so no park/resort running for me.



Isn't this backwards.  If I lived near it I would run there all the time.   



LSUlakes said:


> I have a question for the group. 2017 was not a good running year for me. I ended the year with less than 600 miles. My schedule is now allowing me some more free time to get back to it. For anyone who has taken a extended break, how long did it take for you to get back to your normal paces? I know the distance will take a while to work back up to, but I was not expecting the speed to be so much slower for me. @DopeyBadger perhaps you have a scientific approach to this?



I'm right there with you my friend.  It was an awful year.  I would get in a groove and see gains and then something else would stop me and set me back.  It will be like one of those runs you have where everything goes right.  I was doing 11/miles and one day I went out and came back and checked my splits and it was in the 8's the first couple of miles and was shocked because it didn't feel like I was trying any harder. Just be consistent and trust the process and it will come back.  At least that's what I tell myself.  



Wendy98 said:


> On my schedule for 2018?  I typically have a spring and fall marathon and sprinkle stuff in wherever or however I feel.  I did 4 marathons from Oct. 2016-May 2017--not sure I want to do that again.  My fall 2017 marathon was a DNS because of injury.  Right now, Boston is my spring race.  I just love the experience so not sure when I will get tired of it.  I don't know if I will do Flying Pig again (20 days between marathons was a little rough).  I might switch back to the 10k.  I will probably do Chicago in the fall.  I was on the fence with it and NYC, but Chicago is so much easier logistically since I can drive as opposed to fly.  And I love the city of Chicago!   I didn't have a lot of love for NYC marathon, but would like to try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Wilderness Lodge/Ft. Wilderness loop.  There is something about running past that stable of horses early in the morning that makes me happy.  I have run before it is quite daylight before and I get jumpy from the wildlife--the worst was the time I saw a snake.
> 
> I like the Boardwalk/DHS loop too but usually end up on the roads and DHS parking lot some to add in mileage.
> 
> I leave for Saratoga Springs next weekend.  Has anyone ever ran there?  Last time I stayed there I was 5 months pregnant and not running.
> 
> 
> 
> Come join me on the struggle bus.  I was off nearly 3 months (with some random, non-doctor approved runs thrown in).  I am noticing improvement, but it is taking time.  My first step was just to run.  Don't pay attention to time, but just go run.  I stayed there for about 3 weeks.  These runs were short (for me), about 5-8 miles, sometimes less.  Lately, I have had a lot of quality treadmill time, so I am forced to see the pace.  This can be a slippery slope because I know what I can do on a treadmill and have a tendency to take it too fast.
> 
> Right now, my biggest challenge is motivation.  I think I have the overshadowing thought of injury constantly in my head.


It is hard worrying if the next step will always put you out of commission.  



nervous1sttimer said:


> Hi everyone - I need some advice about an injury! I recognize the internet is no substitute for medical attention but thought some of you might recognize the symptoms.
> 
> I just completed Dopey and will readily admit that I was untrained. I was in excellent shape in October and then pretty much only ran the DL Avengers weekend and a handful of 3-5 milers between then and Marathon weekend. I wasn’t too worried - the goal was to finish and I did, even doing parks commando-style with my family all week long too.
> 
> My ankle began to hurt the morning of the marathon, before we even started but walking to the corrals. I needed to biofreeze it during the race twice and it turned a bright purple for two days after. Then the swelling went away and the pain was only going down stairs, and then no pain at all after another couple of days. I never saw a doctor and assumed it was an overuse injury that would go away with rest. But it still makes a funny creaking sound when I flex my foot? I wasn’t too worried and figured it was healing up.
> 
> Yesterday I suddenly developed pain in my heel and today it is worse. It hurts only when I stand/walk on it and goes away with continued use. Dr. Google makes me think it might be plantar fasciitis or Achilles tendonitis, neither of which have ever been a problem for me before. I also don’t know if they fit since I have complete and painless range of motion for the ankle in all directions. I just hear/feel the tendon creaking when I flex up.
> 
> It will be difficult for me to see a doctor in the next week with my work schedule and some travel that I cannot avoid. I also need to get back running for the Big Sur marathon at the end of April. Do these sound like generic symptoms that go away with rest and stretching? Any other suggestions?



Hard to give advice without knowing more about you.  It could be either PF or tendinitis but I agree, the bruising is a HUGE concern for me.  I would ice it daily but get to the doctor before doing any further damage.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm curious how the rest of you ramp back up after WDW Marathon Weekend. I did RCM in early December, so I'm doubly pooped (technically 2.5 * pooped, since I did the Goofy).
> 
> I did 24 miles this week, with an 8 mile 'long' run. All of it at reduced pace.
> 
> What is everyone else doing?



My plan is different this year.  I am just focusing on shorter distances this year I think so I'm currently just doing 4-5 miles runs and trying to build endurance so I can get my pace back where it was.


----------



## LSUlakes

Disney at Heart said:


> 2. SSR to Disney Springs (Got kicked out of Disney Springs by security. It was not "open" yet.)



That sounds like a interesting run. Did they seem mad that you were running there, or was it a friendly encounter?


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *We have not had a good chafing discussion in a while. Who experiences this problem and what do you do to prevent it? 

ATTQOTD: I have this problem for runs that last over 45 minutes. I use body glide which usually does the trick. Sometimes for those really long runs band-aids while need to be used or I will find myself screaming when I get in the shower. Never had any kind of bleeding from chafing, but have seen people that have. Thats gotta hurt very badly.


----------



## Nole95

QOTD - I usually only have chafing issues on the longer runs.  For those, I use body glide and mole skin to prevent any issues.  For the most part it works pretty good.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I generally don’t have this problem- occasionally I’ll get a small line where my waist or bra band sits, but it’s never been too severe...

But speaking of uncomfortable things... we are currently in a blizzard. And my power went out about 30 min ago. So not only can I not work from home, but I am also without means to make coffee (and heat my house too I guess). Or use my treadmill.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I use Body Glide also. But I am having another issue - weight loss has led to my Sparkle Skirts becoming too big and the legs are sliding up and down.  Other Sparkle Skirt wearers will feel my pain in that I can't afford new ones right now. The only time they are ok is with leggings under so hopefully I can keep wearing them while it is cold. But I wore one on the TM the other day and can easily see that the sliding will cause chafing and Body Glide will not help. Has anyone tried the Sparkle Capripants?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

run.minnie.miles said:


> ...but I am also without means to make coffee...



Oh noooooo! We keep a old percolator around for emergencies like that. We have a gas stove, so it still works if the power is off.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have not had a good chafing discussion in a while. Who experiences this problem and what do you do to prevent it?



What a great Monday topic.  So much TMI potential!  I have three locations that I can chafe, if I'm not careful.  My inner thighs are susceptible to chafing, but I have eliminated this as an issue altogether through wearing compression shorts under my running shorts.  It's not the reason I wear the compression shorts, but eliminating that source of potential chafing is certainly a happy side benefit.  On runs over 13 miles, I tend to have issues with nipple chafing.  Band aids have been the best solution I've found there.  Finally, I do sometimes have issues with chafing in my deep "inner glutes", for lack of a more genteel term.  For that location, Body Glide has been a life saver.  One caution on that location, though:  dedicate the body glide container to that usage and get another one for less offensive chafing locations!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Oh noooooo! We keep a old percolator around for emergencies like that. We have a gas stove, so it still works if the power is off.



Our entire house is unfortunately electric (heating and everything), which I don’t care for, but if it lasts long enough, I might have to dig a path and wheel the grill outside to boil some water for my French press. Priorities, right? Ha!


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> (and heat my house too I guess)


Hahaha. Coffee > heat.

ATTQOTD: Funny you bring this up! I have been online shopping for new sports bras and while reading the reviews so many comments were "Didn't chafe!" and I was like, hmmm I have never chaffed from a bra while running. AND THEN (like how an ad pops up on your Facebook feed because you thought of something) the bra I have been using for years made me chafe. I felt betrayed. However, I fixed the problem by using some body glide, but still. 
My biggest chafing spot is my thighs and I tend to wear longer shorts because of this, just to eliminate the potential of it happening, because even body glide has betrayed me and thigh chafe is the WORST.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Body Glide + clothes that fit properly.  If clothes are too loose, I chafe.



Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I use Body Glide also. But I am having another issue - weight loss has led to my Sparkle Skirts becoming too big and the legs are sliding up and down.  Other Sparkle Skirt wearers will feel my pain in that I can't afford new ones right now. The only time they are ok is with leggings under so hopefully I can keep wearing them while it is cold. But I wore one on the TM the other day and can easily see that the sliding will cause chafing and Body Glide will not help. Has anyone tried the Sparkle Capripants?


Can you put them up for trade? Great problem to have but also frustrating...


----------



## Dis5150

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: Body Glide + clothes that fit properly.  If clothes are too loose, I chafe.
> 
> 
> Can you put them up for trade? Great problem to have but also frustrating...



Yeah, I should probably do that. Lynae tried for some of hers though and got absolutely no interest. There isn't even much moving sales wise so I was going to hold onto them until better weather, hoping that sales will go up. I am looking for some shorts/capri's that have similar pockets. I know Inknburn has them but I don't think I can afford them, lol.


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> Yeah, I should probably do that. Lynae tried for some of hers though and got absolutely no interest. There isn't even much moving sales wise so I was going to hold onto them until better weather, hoping that sales will go up. I am looking for some shorts/capri's that have similar pockets. I know Inknburn has them but I don't think I can afford them, lol.


Yeah, the market is absolutely saturated on SparkleSkirts, not surprised people are having trouble selling.  INKnBURN does do the occasional discount code, I'll message you if I see one.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I go into prevent mode by wearing longer shorts or capris instead of short shorts.  Although let's be honest, I'm also super self-conscious in short shorts, but I also don't enjoy the thigh rub that comes with them either. 
I'm a big body glide user - toes, feet, thighs, bra-strap area, and now the upper arm area if I'm using my armband-phone holder.  I learned the hard way during my first 9 miler that my phone holder will start chafing me in short sleeves/tanks around mile 8+.  I had been putting it in my pocket, but on race day put it on my arm and ouch!


----------



## Dis5150

Ariel484 said:


> Yeah, the market is absolutely saturated on SparkleSkirts, not surprised people are having trouble selling.  INKnBURN does do the occasional discount code, I'll message you if I see one.



Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have not had a good chafing discussion in a while. Who experiences this problem and what do you do to prevent it?


I haven't experienced it in a long time now. Body Glide has become a friend


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Fortunately I have only had this problem once. Mile 5ish of this past W&D 10K. I had on tight shorty shorts under my sparkle athletic skirt (shorts I’ve worn hundreds of times) but I’ve lost some inches in my thighs and they don’t stay down as well anymore. Normally it’s fine, but I was so sweaty I had a little inner thigh chafe. It went away within a day, so it wasn’t bad. I absolutely love the lululemon 4 inch speed up shorts. I’ve tried the 2.5 inch but they’re just a tad too short, even with my short legs.  My husband swears by squirrels nut butter, which makes me giggle every time he mentions it.

I am on furlough today with the government shutdown, so I was able to run this morning. What’s happening sucks, but it is such a beautiful spring like day today! I hope it sticks around but I’m sure it won’t.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I have on again off again issues with chafing, but only in the heat and humidity, not usually in cold runs. Must be less sweat and/or the cooler drier air keeping my clothes drier.  I only wear capris, tight shorts or tights, never lose shorts.  I got a second color of my favorite sports bra, and it was causing severe chafe on my back, to the point of bleeding. I kept trying because it was expensive and I did not want to just get rid of it.  I had my husband body glide over the previous chafe to be sure it was covered, and it still happened on long runs, but I finally realized I can wear it for about a 10k distance and not have a problem.  

Little lesson learned regarding chafe at the Marathon a few weeks ago.  I was wearing my favorite Athleta capris, never have chafe issues with them.  But, around the half point at Animal Kingdom I stopped to use a restroom.  In the rush to get back out there I must not have pulled them up quite right.    I ended up with what was the worst upper inner thigh chafe ever, it was only on one leg, which is why I think it was how I pulled them up after the pitstop.  Usually I chafe evenly   I took over a week to heal.  So I learned, in the future, take the time to pull up my pants right!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have not had a good chafing discussion in a while. Who experiences this problem and what do you do to prevent it?


I rarely experience it. When I do it's usually because I didn't get some piece of clothing situated right and/or forgot to body glide. 99% of the time I proactively bodyglide and don't run into issues.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

run.minnie.miles said:


> Our entire house is unfortunately electric (heating and everything), which I don’t care for, but if it lasts long enough, I might have to dig a path and wheel the grill outside to boil some water for my French press. Priorities, right? Ha!



It won't help for this time, but pick up a Coleman camp stove at a yard sale ($40 brand new on Amazon).  If you're lucky, you can get the percolator at the same yard sale. If not, Amazon has those for $14.

So for under 55 bucks (might be more, once you include propane), you are set for the next time.

Morning coffee is #2 on my most important things list, right behind oxygen. I feel your pain.


----------



## jennamfeo

@LSUlakes - here is my "time" for my race this weekend (it was un-timed).
20 - jennamfeo - Run with the Balloons 5k (NG / 30:32)

If you wanna read my race recap, feel free. Otherwise, here is my costume from the race!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Body Glide is my friend in the Alabama summers. Worst spot is under my right arm, about two inches from my armpit...never happens to the left arm though. 

Also, in response to this weekend's discussion. I did my first run 6 days after the marathon and have done anywhere from 3-4 miles each day. Ramped it back up to 6 miles each day this weekend and start my new @DopeyBadger training plan today! WOO!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> It won't help for this time, but pick up a Coleman camp stove at a yard sale ($40 brand new on Amazon).  If you're lucky, you can get the percolator at the same yard sale. If not, Amazon has those for $14.
> 
> So for under 55 bucks (might be more, once you include propane), you are set for the next time.
> 
> Morning coffee is #2 on my most important things list, right behind oxygen. I feel your pain.



That is a good idea! Thankfully, despite our crazy midwestern weather, our power doesn’t go out too often here. I hope it is restored soon, but at the same time, I don’t want (anyone including lineman!) to go out in this storm!


----------



## hauntedcity

ATTQOTD: re: chafing

Good boxer briefs take care of most of it. Any runs over 6 miles get band aids to prevent nipple chafing. I'm usually good with that.  
My wife uses about 8 sticks of Body Glide on her feet for any run. (I slightly exaggerate.)


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I don't really have chafing issues. I do have body glide on hand just in case, but I haven't used it in forever.
I did see a guy putting vaseline on his feet pre-race yesterday. I wanted to say something along the lines of "that's really smart," but I felt like that would be super awkward.


----------



## FredtheDuck

IamTrike said:


> My favorite of these was a slightly modified version of the contemporary. I ran around the Contemp then went out got on the sidewalk and did an out and back under the waterbridge and then ran in front of the MK to where the water pagent channel is. It was about 3 miles but it was a lot of fun to run around the front of the MK before it opened.



Catching up, and this one overlaps with my answer to the Friday QOTD. The one time we went to WDW, we stayed at CR. Unfortunately, with the new security checkpoints, I couldn't get to the front of the MK without going through security, and that seemed silly. So I mostly just looped around. We're toying with the idea of heading down later this year but don't know where we'd stay yet (likely Swolphin or CBR), so thank you to all who answered!

For today's QOTD: I have some Nike shorts that cause chafing worse than others. I actually wore a pair for a short treadmill run this weekend and had the issue again. Other shorts don't seem to cause the issue, so it's probably time to replace the ones that do. I'm also a fan of Body Glide. The only other time it has been an issue was during my HM last September - the hydration pack I was wearing caused some chafing on my inner arms. I think it was more of a fit issue than anything, but something I'll have to tinker with ahead of future long runs.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> We have not had a good chafing discussion in a while. Who experiences this problem and what do you do to prevent it?


My chaffing issues are only ever inner thighs. So they only occur in hot weather if I run in shorts. I used ot use Body Glide, but since finding Sparkle Skirts-which DO NOT MOVE (on me atleast) I haven't had any issues!!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Through trial and error I have learned that I must wear a compression base layer shirt for any runs over a 5k. At about the four mile mark I begin to get the dreaded nipple chafing with any shirt that has any movement. I don’t mind wearing compression shirts so it’s not a big deal. If I wasn’t so self-conscious I would probably only wear compression shirts when I run.

ETA: On the topic of compression shirts Nike has a flash sale going on and there is a lot of running stuff with a pretty decent selection of sizes discounted. I wouldn’t post something like this normally, but I picked up a few things for which I had considered paying full price at decent discounts for Nike. Looks like they’re trying to make room for newer models.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I'm more prone to chafing in the summer months. I do use body glide, but more recently I'm finding that I like Trislide better. It seems to last longer which is especially good for marathons. In addition to all the usual chafe-prone spots mentioned, I'm going to go there and say that sometimes I have to put it in the crack of my a**. Just keeping it real folks!!


----------



## jennamfeo

michigandergirl said:


> I'm going to go there and say that sometimes I have to put it in the crack of my a**


I'll go there with you and say I've got chaffed by a pad downtown before. NOT A FAN.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Sounds like I'm the opposite of most people, I only have chafing issues in the cold. Our summers are so stinking hot and humid that I sweat so much its not an issue. A touch of Body Glide on the nips and inner thighs and I'm good.

Since we're all sharing TMI: Band Aids and hairy chests don't mix. Or maybe they mix too well.

For marathons, I apply Body Glide like I'm waxing a car. I'll even apply it directly to any seams that might be a problem. Then I'll pocket a small Body Glide to re-wax halfway through.


----------



## GollyGadget

I've never had any major chafing issues. There's been a few spots that will cause me grief occasionally so I'll slap some Vaseline in the area before a long run.

Somehow, I chafed INSIDE my belly button during the WDW Marathon. I had no idea until I got in the shower. Ouch! It wasn't too bad and was fine by the next day but I never would have expected that to be a trouble spot. Still not sure how it happened....


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Big fan of body glide here! I have had some unfortunate issues with chafing and I will echo whoever said it that it’s really important to make sure you’re running tights, pants, shorts, etc are pulled up and situated as close to how you were wearing them before you stopped for the bathroom. That can lead to a couple of painful days after if you aren’t careful.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have not had a good chafing discussion in a while. Who experiences this problem and what do you do to prevent it?



Body Glide is great for helping to prevent chafing, as are Band-aids and KT tape. I've got a drawer full of all three and use them extensively when running the warmer and more humid it gets. I also use Tri Slide to keep my wet suit from chafing, and Betwixt with my cycling bibs.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: I have gone to using Squirels Nut Butter over Body Glide for my really long and really hot runs.  I was using Body Glide and during a 50 Miler last fall I ended up with some HORRIBLE chaffing.  A friend recommended Squirels Nut Butter and my next race and then Dopey all went wonderfully (at least in the chaffing arena).  It is a little early still to give it a huge recommendation but so far I am happy with it.


----------



## PrincessV

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm curious how the rest of you ramp back up after WDW Marathon Weekend. I did RCM in early December, so I'm doubly pooped (technically 2.5 * pooped, since I did the Goofy).
> 
> I did 24 miles this week, with an 8 mile 'long' run. All of it at reduced pace.
> 
> What is everyone else doing?


I went into Dopey really well trained this year and emerged with very little soreness and no injuries, so that really determined my return approach. I took a week off from running, but did some walking and yoga during that time. First run back was an easy 3.5 miles a week out from the marathon, and then right back to my usual routine the following week. I have a 10K in a couple weeks I want to run for time, so my focus has been ditching the long, slow mileage and working speed back into the mix.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have not had a good chafing discussion in a while. Who experiences this problem and what do you do to prevent it?


ATTQOTD: The "beauty" of living in FL is that for half the year, I'm so drenched with sweat it's like I'm taking a shower and bath at the same time from the moment I walk out my door: there simply is no chafing when every inch of you is slick with sweat lol! It's the in-between weather that gets chafey: when it's warm enough for bare legs, but not hot or humid enough to be slick with sweat. I swear by 2 Toms SportShield roll-on. BodyGlide simply does not hold up to our kind of heat, and I find it makes my skin sticky, not slick: very good for spots where clothing can rub, as it kind of holds the fabric in place, but lousy for skin-on-skin contact.


----------



## Chaitali

Lots of interesting answers in today's posts   I have had the inner thigh chafing but I generally just wear shorts that are long enough to prevent it.  I had chafing along the bra line on my back and body glide was enough to deal with that for half marathon training.  For the longer runs of marathon training I actually had to put KT tape on my back under the bra line to prevent the chafing.  Weirdly, I started having chafing last year underneath my arm, kind of half way between the elbow and armpit.  It doesn't happen with long sleeves but I've had it happen with tanks and with short sleeves.  Body glide worked for a while but I put kt tape there too for the marathon.  I probably looked like an idiot but no chafing so yay!


----------



## hauntedcity

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm curious how the rest of you ramp back up after WDW Marathon Weekend. I did RCM in early December, so I'm doubly pooped (technically 2.5 * pooped, since I did the Goofy).
> 
> I did 24 miles this week, with an 8 mile 'long' run. All of it at reduced pace.
> 
> What is everyone else doing?



Well... I've had two runs since Dopey.  I did 40 minutes on the treadmill last Thursday that was horrible, and I did 3 miles on Sunday OUTSIDE (hooray!).  My big problem has been my knee.  It started hurting the evening after the half marathon. I made it through the marathon the next day, but it was uncomfortable, and hasn't felt great since.

On Sunday, I thought I was back to normal, because I felt good for the first couple miles, but then, the outside edge of my kneecap started hurting again.   I'm usually fine walking, or if I stand or sit with my leg stretched out. But if I bend my knee for a while, it's very uncomfortable. No swelling, no discoloration.  I'm no stranger to knee problems, but this is a new one for me.

I'm just frustrated, and I want to get out there and run more!!!


----------



## IamTrike

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD: I have run a lot at DIsney during non runDisney trips there, but only at two places: Hourglass Lake and also on the loop in Port Orleans Riverside & French Quarter.  I do wish there was a way to get in more milage and not have to do a bunch of loops.
> 
> @IamTrike how did you connect Hourglass Lake with Bonnet Creek and Caribbean Beach?  That sounds like a good solution.


I went a slightly different way than gollygadgets post below.  If you stay on the main road there is a castmember road exit close to the one she points out.  I just ran from there across the road then jumped the embankment and was in the AOA parking lot.  To get from the Hilton to CB I just ran on the sidewalk to the end of the road the Hilton is on turned right and ran on the grass to CB.  The grass along the road there (I think victory parkway) is like 40 feet wide so there was no danger of being close to cars.



GollyGadget said:


> I was at Pop a couple of weeks ago and found this route to get to CBR. There's a cast member underpass with sidewalk to get across Century Dr. I've had good luck just looking at Google maps to find running routes.View attachment 296725





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm curious how the rest of you ramp back up after WDW Marathon Weekend. I did RCM in early December, so I'm doubly pooped (technically 2.5 * pooped, since I did the Goofy).
> 
> I did 24 miles this week, with an 8 mile 'long' run. All of it at reduced pace.
> 
> What is everyone else doing?


All my dopey races were really easy so I took two days off and then tried to start back to semi normal running.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have not had a good chafing discussion in a while. Who experiences this problem and what do you do to prevent it?


For nipple rubbing I'll either do band aids or a tight compression shirt depending on how hot it is.
I sometimes have issues with tags in my boxer briefs.  I try to cut them out by under armour stuff still leaves something that can rub.  I'll usually put body glide on that.  I use copious amounts of body glide or squirrels nut butter or 2toms to prevent chafing in other places.   As they say and ounce of prevention....

The 2toms is good because it's a liquid roll on, so you don't have to worry about it melting.  Body Glide in a hot car will melt and is awful to deal with.



camaker said:


> What a great Monday topic.  So much TMI potential!  I have three locations that I can chafe, if I'm not careful.  My inner thighs are susceptible to chafing, but I have eliminated this as an issue altogether through wearing compression shorts under my running shorts.  It's not the reason I wear the compression shorts, but eliminating that source of potential chafing is certainly a happy side benefit.  On runs over 13 miles, I tend to have issues with nipple chafing.  Band aids have been the best solution I've found there.  Finally, I do sometimes have issues with chafing in my deep "inner glutes", for lack of a more genteel term.  For that location, Body Glide has been a life saver.  One caution on that location, though:  dedicate the body glide container to that usage and get another one for less offensive chafing locations!



We had some friends that were doing the marathon this year as their first marathon.  I made a little care package for them and the PS on the note was:
No one ever finishes a marathon and thinks "I put on too much Body Glide".



FredtheDuck said:


> Catching up, and this one overlaps with my answer to the Friday QOTD. The one time we went to WDW, we stayed at CR. Unfortunately, with the new security checkpoints, I couldn't get to the front of the MK without going through security, and that seemed silly. So I mostly just looped around. We're toying with the idea of heading down later this year but don't know where we'd stay yet (likely Swolphin or CBR), so thank you to all who answered!
> 
> For today's QOTD: I have some Nike shorts that cause chafing worse than others. I actually wore a pair for a short treadmill run this weekend and had the issue again. Other shorts don't seem to cause the issue, so it's probably time to replace the ones that do. I'm also a fan of Body Glide. The only other time it has been an issue was during my HM last September - the hydration pack I was wearing caused some chafing on my inner arms. I think it was more of a fit issue than anything, but something I'll have to tinker with ahead of future long runs.


I forgot about those. I wonder if you could go early enough to get by them.?



Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD: I have gone to using Squirels Nut Butter over Body Glide for my really long and really hot runs.  I was using Body Glide and during a 50 Miler last fall I ended up with some HORRIBLE chaffing.  A friend recommended Squirels Nut Butter and my next race and then Dopey all went wonderfully (at least in the chaffing arena).  It is a little early still to give it a huge recommendation but so far I am happy with it.


A stick of it came in the last runner's world box.  I've been using it with no issues.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD from Fri: I have done a little running at WDW, around the Boardwalk (slick in the morning as others have said), around POR, and CSR. I just ran the loops until I got the distance I wanted/needed. 

ATTQOTD today: I have some inner thigh chafing issues and my body glide technique apparently needs work (or the texas humidity causes it to vanish) so I mostly just run in capris to avoid it. I can't find shorts that won't ride up. Joy. I did get chafing from a pad downtown once and it was BRUTAL. 

I have the hot chocolate 15k this weekend and am stressing a bit, but am also excited. My first "big" race besides Disney.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  I am also a fan of body glide and capris. Also discovered that I must be more diligent on removing tags in my capris/leggings.  I had forgotten to remove the one in the hip area on my leggings during WDW half and paid the price.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I experience chaffing on the undersides of my upper arms for long runs when I'm wearing a tank.  I started to put some body glide there before my long runs but realized for a run over 18 miles, I need to bring it with me and reapply during the run.  


Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD: I have gone to using Squirels Nut Butter


OMG, who came up with that name??


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> OMG, who came up with that name??



Obviously Squirrel!

http://www.squirrelsnutbutter.com/about-us/


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: never had chafing and I hope I never do.  It sounds painful.



Dis5150 said:


> Has anyone tried the Sparkle Capripants?



I have and I don’t really like them for long runs. They don’t stay up!  The weight of stuff in the leg pockets makes them fall down as I run. I have capris from rawthreads that I love. They have a huge pocket on each leg and they stay put even with a small water bottle stuffed in it.  I just picked up some Nike running tights that have a large leg pocket and a zippered pocket on the back of the waist band. Under Armour is starting to make some pants with large pockets too.


----------



## LikelyLynae

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have not had a good chafing discussion in a while. Who experiences this problem and what do you do to prevent it?


Possible TMI

I very typically don’t experience chafing, thank god. My only chaffing experience was at Princess weekend when my nipples bled, because of course they did. Nothing a couple of bandaids couldn’t fix though.


----------



## Miranda

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I use Body Glide also. But I am having another issue - weight loss has led to my Sparkle Skirts becoming too big and the legs are sliding up and down.  Other Sparkle Skirt wearers will feel my pain in that I can't afford new ones right now.


I have the opposite problem, none of mine fit anymore because of injury and Christmas lbs.  But I definitely feel your pain... I have like 30 of them and if I ever need to size down, it's going to be a sad day... most of mine are non-replaceable group customs.  I know you can send them in to have the shorts tightened, though.  I think they can tighten them down one size, but it's not cheap to do a whole lot of them.... cheaper than replacing entire skirts though.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I only chafe when it's super hot and I'm drenched in sweat!  My sports bra slides around too much when it's super hot like that and I get chafed right in the center over my sternum and in the back where the clasps are along the bottom.  The one in the back is always the worst... when that shower water hits it... YOWCH.  I also sometimes chafe on my inner thigh at the cuffs of my Sparkle Skirts by the seam.  I use Body Glide but sometimes it only reduces it.


----------



## beatlecat42

body glide for my thighs and feet, and i'm good to go.  (for half marathons, my feet also need a couple of reapplications of vaseline to ward off blistering, too)  not just for races, either...



jennamfeo said:


> I'll go there with you and say I've got chaffed by a pad downtown before. NOT A FAN.



ugh, ditto.


----------



## CDKG

@Bree @Dis5150 Oiselle has lots of great bottoms with pockets! I love the pocket jogger capris and they just released pocket jogger shorts...in two lengths! Or, if you prefer a loose short the toolbelt rogas and (my personal favorite) the long rogas are great. I can't stand anything around my waist and I am never without my phone. The pocket joggers and long rogas hold everything and stay in place (they have drawstrings just in case). Message me if you are interested in a referral discount.


----------



## kski907

Well there are 2 things that will get me up in the early am. Run disney and an earthquake with a tsunami warning.  Just spent past 3hrs in my truck with family and dogs at the evacuation higher ground spot. Thankfully we’ve been downgraded. Definitely need to go run off some stress now.


----------



## jmasgat

kski907 said:


> Well there are 2 things that will get me up in the early am. Run disney and an earthquake with a tsunami warning.  Just spent past 3hrs in my truck with family and dogs at the evacuation higher ground spot. Thankfully we’ve been downgraded. Definitely need to go run off some stress now.



Yikes. Hope your day is much less stressful!


----------



## kski907

jmasgat said:


> Yikes. Hope your day is much less stressful!


Nothing like having the house shake and sirens start blaring to jump start your day.


----------



## Dis5150

kski907 said:


> Well there are 2 things that will get me up in the early am. Run disney and an earthquake with a tsunami warning.  Just spent past 3hrs in my truck with family and dogs at the evacuation higher ground spot. Thankfully we’ve been downgraded. Definitely need to go run off some stress now.



 Glad it got downgraded! So scary! That is how I am with tornado warnings - get me right out of bed! Those sirens are scary!


----------



## kski907

Dis5150 said:


> Glad it got downgraded! So scary! That is how I am with tornado warnings - get me right out of bed! Those sirens are scary!


Yes they are!!! right along with police driving by with loud speaker announcing get to higher ground. Crazy morning but got the all clear. Kids are getting a tsunami day off school. That’s a new one for us


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have not had a good chafing discussion in a while. Who experiences this problem and what do you do to prevent it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have this problem for runs that last over 45 minutes. I use body glide which usually does the trick. Sometimes for those really long runs band-aids while need to be used or I will find myself screaming when I get in the shower. Never had any kind of bleeding from chafing, but have seen people that have. Thats gotta hurt very badly.



My answer will for sure be TMI.  I generally have no issues with chaffing.  Normal runs I do body glide on the nipples.  Anything over 10 miles I do band aids.  I wear a jack strap because I have a hernia and it keeps things from moving.  The straps have cut my inner thighs before but body glide fixed that.  But during the 2016 WDW full I ran with my water belt which has a pouch in the front.  The pouch was in the front.  It happens to rest at a height that comes in contact with a certain part of my body and it turns out it was rubbing most of the race.  It was so humid that day I was drenched by mile 5 so I didn't feel it.  Needless to say when I got in the shower after the race I found out the hard way.  This year I body glided it but it was happening again so by mile 1 I had turned the belt to the back. THAT wasn't going to happen again.     I also body glide my feet and for marathons I am generous with the Vaseline between the toes. It feels gross in ur socks initially but the good news is by mile 16 or so your feet are numb anyway so you can't feel it anymore.


----------



## Dis5150

@CDKG Those things have awesome pockets! Almost as pricey as my Sparkle Skirts though. I will think about it. I'll send you a PM for the discount code and see if it helps lol. Thanks!


----------



## ZellyB

I've gotten so far behind on all my threads!  ACK!!

Just jumping back in though.

I rarely chafe any more.  I nearly always have lycra covering my thighs where they rub and they addresses that and then I use body glide in the few other spots where I might have problems.  Some particularly long runs on hot days occasionally get me due to the excess sweating.


----------



## LSUlakes

kski907 said:


> Well there are 2 things that will get me up in the early am. Run disney and an earthquake with a tsunami warning.  Just spent past 3hrs in my truck with family and dogs at the evacuation higher ground spot. Thankfully we’ve been downgraded. Definitely need to go run off some stress now.



That's not a great start to the morning at all. Where did this happen?


----------



## LSUlakes

Yesterdays QOTD was informative and entertaining. The ole chafing discussion always brings out some interesting reading. I'm afraid todays question will be a let down now lol. 

*QOTD: *Today we will have two questions, which will become clear on why there are two in a second. You are welcome to answer both if it applies though.

1. Ladies of the running thread, what type of running bra's do you find to work best? Brand or structure, ect...

2. Guys, do you run without a shirt during warmer weather? Any advantage to doing so?

ATTQOTD: 

1. I got nothing on this topic, but thought it could perhaps provide helpful information for those new to the sport or looking to change things up.

2. Never been a person to run without a shirt as I lack the confidence even during my healthiest period to do so. I do think the shirt helps though with wiping sweat from my face. That is until the shirt is fully saturated and then that doesnt really work.


----------



## kski907

LSUlakes said:


> That's not a great start to the morning at all. Where did this happen?


Just off kodiak ak. We live in kodiak so we got A lot of rattle from the quake and had the biggest tsunami threat. Since have been given the all clear thankfully


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Yesterdays QOTD was informative and entertaining. The ole chafing discussion always brings out some interesting reading. I'm afraid todays question will be a let down now lol.
> 
> *QOTD: *Today we will have two questions, which will become clear on why there are two in a second. You are welcome to answer both if it applies though.
> 
> 1. Ladies of the running thread, what type of running bra's do you find to work best? Brand or structure, ect...
> 
> *2. Guys, do you run without a shirt during warmer weather? Any advantage to doing so?*


I always wear a shirt.  I like my neighbors.


----------



## LikelyLynae

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today we will have two questions, which will become clear on why there are two in a second. You are welcome to answer both if it applies though.
> 
> 1. Ladies of the running thread, what type of running bra's do you find to work best? Brand or structure, ect...



ATTQOTD: I really like Athletas sports bras. They’re antimicrobial, relatively cheap and they last. Plus most of them are really cute.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: Enell bras. I swear nothing moves. I use them for hunter/jumper horseback riding as well. That being said I am considering trying out the Shefit bras.


----------



## gjramsey

ATYQOTD:  I seem to only have chafing issues for a full.  Anything shorter than that, it is usually no problemo.  For a full, I will body glide the nips.  During Disney full, after a bathroom stop, I did not have everything adjusted properly, and got some chafing in the nether regions, and luckily, that only lasted a day, and I did not scream too much in the shower post race.

ATTQOTD:  #2.  Shirt stays on all the time.  I rarely will run in a tank, I like to use the sleeves to wipe sweat off the face until it is soaked....


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I don't have much of anything to contain, so I'm quite happy with the simplest of Target's C9 sports bras, preferably off the clearance rack, plus my 5% Red Card discount.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

1) Something that really binds.  Right now I have an Old Navy one that works create and one from Lane Bryant. 

2) My husband will never run without a shirt even in 95 degree heat.  He will run in a tank top.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I'm not working with much up there, so I can pretty much wear whatever.  I'm picky about straps however; I do not like thin racer back straps. My favorite running sports bra is a Nike dri-fit that I bought at TJ Maxx almost 9 years ago.  I also wear Target C9, Vimmia and Fabletics.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today we will have two questions, which will become clear on why there are two in a second. You are welcome to answer both if it applies though.
> 
> 1. Ladies of the running thread, what type of running bra's do you find to work best? Brand or structure, ect...
> 
> 2. Guys, do you run without a shirt during warmer weather? Any advantage to doing so?



*ATTQOTD:*
Fair warning ... this will be kinda TMI. (Much like yesterday's question, actually)

Very interesting that this is today's QOTD, because my friend who joined me during my race on Sunday was telling me that I need a new sports bra. I told her that I wear the ones I wear because they're comfortable and cheap. So they work for me, even though they don't really do the job.
Because of my size, I really kind of need a very good sports bra that's incredibly constricting in terms of movement. I also hate a) spending money, and b) things that are super constricting. 
I'm probably going to be in the market for a new sports bra eventually, and I'm guessing it'll take me a long time to find one that I like (and not just because they don't sell my size in most stores). Anything that works will probably be uncomfortable, and anything that is comfortable probably won't work. This will be a super fun experience.
I may have to go back to a dedicated bra store and see if they sell sports bras and get officially fitted again (I've never gotten fitted for a sports bra, but I have gotten fitted for a regular bra, and it was a pretty good experience and helped a lot).
I'm interested to see what bras people like, especially those who are on the larger side ... I'm definitely looking for ideas! (My friend recommended Moving Comfort/Brooks, so that's on my list of brands to try)

In terms of #2 ... this actually bothers me more than it should. Which is weird because I have no problem with women running in only a sports bra. But this is probably also because the guy I see running around without a shirt most often is my sister's former boss, and that's just awkward. 
TL;DR - if this is your thing, go for it, even if people like me give you dirty looks



kski907 said:


> Just off kodiak ak. We live in kodiak so we got A lot of rattle from the quake and had the biggest tsunami threat. Since have been given the all clear thankfully



I heard about the quake/tsunami warning this morning but hadn't checked recently to see what was going on - glad you got the all clear!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today we will have two questions, which will become clear on why there are two in a second. You are welcome to answer both if it applies though.
> 
> 1. Ladies of the running thread, what type of running bra's do you find to work best? Brand or structure, ect...
> 
> 2. Guys, do you run without a shirt during warmer weather? Any advantage to doing so?


I always wear a shirt. I run in my neighborhood and would like my neighbors to like me


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I got some hideously ugly, tan Patagonia sport bras off of eBay last year after I asked the ladies for their opinions on brands regarding sweat. I also "don't need much support" so these aren't for ladies that do but these things are the best for moisture wicking! I got a 3 pack for like $9.99 with free shipping. They are the same ones that are issued to the ladies in the Army.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: If I get out really early in the summer, I might go without a shirt, but I sunburn way too easily to do it for any kind of long run. And I'm not going to try to enlist the help to sunscreen my back before heading out.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have not had a good chafing discussion in a while. Who experiences this problem and what do you do to prevent it?



I generally don't have a lot of chafing problems but I do use Body Glide if it is really hot.  It isn't necessarily chafing but I also apply Aquaphor proactively to my feet and between my toes on anything longer than 10 miles to proactively prevent blisters. 



LSUlakes said:


> Yesterdays QOTD was informative and entertaining. The ole chafing discussion always brings out some interesting reading. I'm afraid todays question will be a let down now lol.
> 
> *QOTD: *Today we will have two questions, which will become clear on why there are two in a second. You are welcome to answer both if it applies though.
> 
> 1. Ladies of the running thread, what type of running bra's do you find to work best? Brand or structure, ect...
> 
> 2. Guys, do you run without a shirt during warmer weather? Any advantage to doing so?



Once it gets to about 40 degrees I run without a shirt and for a race that is closer to 30.  It might be as much mental as physical but I get really hot when I run and I always feel better without a shirt if it isn't too cold.  The exception to this is trail running.  We are in deer tick area so to lesson the "attack surface" so to speak I run with at least a singlet through the woods.

PSA: If you run without a shirt, well, actually with any exposed skin, use sunscreen in the summer.  I don't generally burn but I still use a zinc oxide only sunscreen when it gets to the high sun months.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> Ladies of the running thread, what type of running bra's do you find to work best? Brand or structure, ect...
> 2. Guys, do you run without a shirt during warmer weather? Any advantage to doing so?


Despite being a woman, I am actually going to answer both of these:
1. Main stream best bras for me are the Victoria Secret sports brand (PINK) but although all is "contained" I have had chaffing issues here.
Non-main stream is FlagnorFail, which is actually a Bodybuilding line, I find them incredibly comfortable: absolutely no chafing ever!
2. I frequently go shirtless-but IN A BRA in the summer since we can hit 100 degrees+ with the humidity. 
Funnily there is a local bike club comprised of WOMEN that rides TOPLESS (AND BRALESS) on Sundays in the summer here. (Toplessness is legal in my province).


----------



## Bree

@kski907 I'm happy to hear that they cancelled the tsunami warning. My DH has a friend that lives in Kenai.

ATTQOTD #1: I’m a big fan of Athleta bras as well.  My favorite ones aren’t made anymore (double dare & triple dare), but I’ve been able to find new with tag on Ebay.  The material wicks sweat really well and doesn’t make my skin under the bra all itchy.  Nothing sucks more than having a terrible itch in the middle of your back that you can’t reach in the middle of a run.  I bought one from Rawthreads at the Expo last month that is a similar style to the Athleta double/triple dare and was happy with it.  I just wish it came in colors other than black and navy blue.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I always wear a shirt.  I won't even wear a tank top.  This falls under the category of "Don't Nobody Need to See That".


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Not working with a lot up top so most brands work just fine for me but I will add that I do use the ones that tend to have more padding for the winter months. 

Anyone here run the Richmond marathon? I think I’m going to bite the bulletin and run a marathon outside of Disney. Of course I had made the mistake of saying I would never run a marathon to begin with and then said I would never run one outside of Disney and now look at me....


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I think I pretty much answered this question yesterday in my response. I guess I'm a partial torso never-nude; I can't claim full membership because my shirts aren't denim and I take them off in the shower.


----------



## apdebord

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: Not working with a lot up top so most brands work just fine for me but I will add that I do use the ones that tend to have more padding for the winter months.
> 
> Anyone here run the Richmond marathon? I think I’m going to bite the bulletin and run a marathon outside of Disney. Of course I had made the mistake of saying I would never run a marathon to begin with and then said I would never run one outside of Disney and now look at me....



I've personally only done the 8K, but my husband ran the marathon in 2015.  He absolutely loved it! He still raves about it.  He went in not expecting anything as he had just PR'd Marine Corps a few weeks before and he does 0 hill training and only heard about how awful the hills are in Richmond....well he PR'd Richmond by about 13 minutes and felt like he could have pushed even harder.  He said course support from volunteers and residents is like nothing he's ever experienced. 

FWIW, I loved the 8K too!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD (#1)

Currently this is the bra I use, the Natori Power Yogi: https://www.amazon.com/Natori-Womens-Power-Convertible-Sports/dp/B009PK95FW

Not cheap (though the funky colors sometimes go on sale, I did take advantage of that at one point), but let's just say, for me it's worth it to get a supportive, good quality sports bra.  I wish I could get by with something form Target or whatever, but 1.) No one wants to see that, and 2.) I like myself too much to cause that kind of pain.

Advantages (slightly TMI, gentlemen, feel free to skip):
1. The straps are convertible (I think crossing them gives more support, and I can wear them under racerback-style tops without the straps showing)
2. There are underwires for support
3. It sort of has 2 "layers" - there are cups like a regular bra, and then there's a layer that sort of goes over that to really hold things in
4. They come in real bra sizes (with rib cage and cup measurements as opposed to just S/M/L)
5. It feels really comfortable, like a real bra and not like you're just strapping yourself in
6. related to (4), the sizing is greatly expanded.  Places like Victoria's Secret only have so many sizes - the one I need is one that they don't carry, but Natori does.

Ladies: I'd highly recommend going to a department story to get a bra fitting.  I had suspected for awhile that I was in the wrong size and I turned out to be right about that...and department stores have more of a variety of sizes compared to, again, a place like Victoria's Secret. 

I hate bra shopping so much.


----------



## Nole95

I do not run without a shirt.  However, once it does warm up I switch over to a tank top for my runs.  I usually run in the early morning hours when the sun is not an issue, so I don't worry about getting a bad tank top tan.


----------



## jennamfeo

kski907 said:


> Just off kodiak ak. We live in kodiak so we got A lot of rattle from the quake and had the biggest tsunami threat. Since have been given the all clear thankfully


OMG. Glad you all are okay!!!



Dis_Yoda said:


> one from Lane Bryant.


Never thought to look there....



Ariel484 said:


> There are underwires for support


UGH. The idea of an underwire in my sports bra is so unappealing.



Ariel484 said:


> I hate bra shopping so much.


THIS. 

ATTQOTD: 
1) I envy all of you who don't need extra support. I'm not like huge, but I struggle to find a bra that fits and is comfortable to run in. I have been able to find a few at Target & Old Navy that work okay. But I read enough reviews about other places and they just don't make bras for girls with boobs. It sucks. Maybe if I keep running my boobs will shrink and I won't have to worry about this anymore.
2) I have a goal this year to run outside in a sports bra only. To not care what people think. Or how I look. And just do it. It's 100+ degrees in the summer here and sometimes even a tank top is too much.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I have been lucky with multiple brands of sports bras.  I think good fit can come at all price points if I take the time to be sure I’m getting the right size, which is different in different brands and styles.  For me price difference has more to do with longevity.  I have had $15 C9 bras up to $60 moving comfort.  Both fit well, and gave me the necessary support, but the Moving Comfort last much longer.  Unfortunately C9 no longer makes the style I had luck with, tried another that seemed similar, but it didn't work as well for runs.  Its fine for cross training though.


----------



## Sanchez

LSUlakes said:


> 2. Guys, do you run without a shirt during warmer weather? Any advantage to doing so?



No. No. And no. I don't want to see forty-something year old dudes running around with no shirt and assume no one else does either. Though I may be able to pull it off I will spare others any potential discomfort.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today we will have two questions, which will become clear on why there are two in a second. You are welcome to answer both if it applies though.
> 
> 1. Ladies of the running thread, what type of running bra's do you find to work best? Brand or structure, ect...
> 
> 2. Guys, do you run without a shirt during warmer weather? Any advantage to doing so?



I always run with a shirt on, primarily so I have sleeves on which to wipe my sweat. Even most of my tri suits have sleeves for the same reason. The only time in the past however many years I've run without a shirt is during a 25 mile training run when my band-aids fell off after the first 11 miles or so. Given a choice between bloody nipples and no shirt, I opted to take off the shirt.


----------



## Chaitali

I started with the Target c9 bras but they seemed to lose their elasticity pretty quickly and weren't supportive enough after a year or so.  I'm currently using Old Navy sports bras for long runs and they work pretty well for me.  I have experienced chafing issues with them but that's taken care of with body glide or kt tape under the back strap.

I haven't runt eh Richmond marathon but the Richmond half was my first half.  It was a great race, really well organized with lots of crowd support.  It's fairly late in November so can be cold.


----------



## jmasgat

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't have much of anything to contain, so I'm quite happy with the simplest of Target's C9 sports bras, preferably off the clearance rack, plus my 5% Red Card discount.



Exactly!  I have 4 Champion bras that I rotate through and when they go I will be very sad since I don't think they make the same style anymore.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> Yesterdays QOTD was informative and entertaining. The ole chafing discussion always brings out some interesting reading. I'm afraid todays question will be a let down now lol.
> 
> *QOTD: *Today we will have two questions, which will become clear on why there are two in a second. You are welcome to answer both if it applies though.
> 
> 2. Guys, do you run without a shirt during warmer weather? Any advantage to doing so?



I always wear a shirt.  I need something to absorb the gallons of sweat the pour from my body.  That's one thing I've never understood about people who don't wear shirts.  How can you stand all that sweat just building up and rolling down your body. Also, how would I get those sweet tan lines if I didn't wear a shirt.


----------



## GollyGadget

I've had good luck with whatever I can find on sale at the outlet mall, this includes Nike, Adidas, and Reebok. The biggest thing is to pay attention if you gain or lose weight, my bust is the first to adjust. The Adidas ones I didn't care for as much, but now that I'm 15 lbs lighter they're my favorite and the Reebok don't fit as well.

The only people I regularly see running without tops are the local xc team and it always kind of creeps me out.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today we will have two questions, which will become clear on why there are two in a second. You are welcome to answer both if it applies though.
> 
> 1. Ladies of the running thread, what type of running bra's do you find to work best? Brand or structure, ect...


Champion marathon bra. Not totally sure they make them anymore, but I am guessing they have some version of that still. I stocked up when they went on super sale on the website so I haven't looked lately. They are great, they hold you in but you don't feel like you are being squeezed to death and they wick away sweat pretty well too.


----------



## PrincessV

jmasgat said:


> Exactly!  I have 4 Champion bras that I rotate through and when they go I will be very sad since I don't think they make the same style anymore.


Don't lose hope - they stopped making my go-to for a couple years, but it came back! I may or may not have bought a dozen while they were on sale, lol! Be sure to check online, too, as there are styles there that my local stores don't carry.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: Bra shopping of any sort is very depressing to me, and worse for sport bras as no one carries my size locally but the specialty store and I am not young, but I do bring down their average customer age by several years and there are no returns, so no!  I started running with the moving comfort/brooks fiona, but the band/cup sizes are limited so I had to go up in band, down in cup to get it to work.  It was alright, and I could get them on clearance from REI.  Unfortunately it is the only one I could get to fit from REI.  I recently bought 6 by mail from title 9 (great returns, not great prices) and immediately hated the Panache one, decided I did not love 4 but did not hate them, and kept the ShockAbsorber.  The color is obnoxious, but I like the fit so it is all mine and I feel like a high schooler with an electric blue bra sticking out under a safety orange tank. 

ATTQOTD (Monday): I had a favorite skort from Athleta I got on clearance, and wore all summer and fall, every run, smelly or not because I loved it so much.  Then in November it was relegated to the bottom of the pile and not seen since due to the little rubber band at the bottom of the shorts delaminating skin as I ran.  I did not realize it until I was two miles out and there was blood on my thigh.  I miss the skort and its amazing pockets, but had not considered body glide, so thank you for this line of conversation!  Related, my friend came to visit me after my twins were born, but really to run the detroit marathon, and had no body glide.  Desitin was all I had to offer her in the middle of the night, I think she was glad she did not know anyone and it was too dark to see white thighs!


----------



## JulieODC

I have a random assortment, but recently invested in a few from a brooks (after I had some chafing at PHm) - I use those for long runs, and the rest work fine for regular short runs.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I feel that after a certain age, men should only go shirtless at the pool or the beach.



GollyGadget said:


> ...it always kind of creeps me out.



Exactly!

Having said that, I will occasionally go shirtless during the summer, especially during speed workouts. I do all my running on rural roads, so I don't inflict my shirtless self on too many people. I also run in the early morning so sun exposure isn't an issue.



surfde22 said:


> How can you stand all that sweat just building up and rolling down your body



It's so hot here during the summer, that your shirt gets 100% soaked anyway, so you actually stay less wet (note I didn't say drier) without a shirt.


----------



## FredtheDuck

SarahDisney said:


> I'm interested to see what bras people like, especially those who are on the larger side ... I'm definitely looking for ideas! (My friend recommended Moving Comfort/Brooks, so that's on my list of brands to try)



This'll serve as my ATTQOTD and a recommendation for you, @SarahDisney. I have enough to work with that I need the extra support/compression. I really like the Brooks Uplift Crossback. I find it to be pretty supportive and I like that the crossback style gets some weight off my shoulders (and I feel like helps with running posture, too). It's fairly breathable, somewhat shapely, and wicks pretty well. I appreciate the padding in the winter, don't mind it in the summer. I got one at my local running store last year and liked it so much that I'm slowly replacing other sports bras with these as I see sales. I'll hold on to my 2 UnderArmour lightweights just for hot, short workouts (or treadmill runs) because I like the fit, but am getting rid of the old Nike and C9 ones I have in favor of these Brooks ones.

PS - I just googled to make sure that I had the name right (I do) and saw that the Brooks website has select colors on sale.


----------



## LilyJC

ATTQOTD:

1) I’ve successfully used the New Balance adjustable strap sports bras (I don’t know their official name) that I find at Marshalls for pretty cheap for several years. June 2016 I had a prophylactic double mastectomy and reconstruction which obviously restructured my upper body somewhat. Since then on long training runs, the bottom of the back strap will slip around and give me a nice chafing line across my back. Yesterday’s answers gave me some good ideas though, so thanks for that!

2)Sometimes I would really like to run in just my sports bra when it’s blazing hot, but I’ve already had to change my short’s length after receiving too much attention. I get massive runner’s rage when I get honked at, yelled at, or talked to during my runs, so I try to wear the most unflattering running clothes possible.  Oh, and hold up my mace when a car pulls up too close


----------



## chuckille

I would love to run without a shirt since I adjust it thru a long run. But I don’t want to scare other people so I put on a shirt.


----------



## Dis5150

Completely off topic, but can any of you ultra-smart, computer hacker type people figure out (by permits being filed, race course being set, or however you smarter than me people do it!) when the #SiloDistrict Marathon is being held in May in Waco, TX? Someone on the boards (sorry, I don't remember who!)mentioned that Chip and Joanna Gaines of HGTV's Fixer Upper are hosting a marathon in early May in Waco and now I am obsessed with wanting to run it. But seriously, shouldn't the date be released already for a race that soon? I have commented on their blog and tweeted them but am looking for other avenues, lol.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I love love love the Zensah seamless bras. I am like others in that I don't really have to worry about a lot of support, so these work well for me. I also really like the adjustable New Balance ones.

I do sometimes run without a shirt (with a sports bra) in the scorching summer months. I live in the middle of nowhere and everyone's driveways are super long so I am not too worried about it.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When you are at Walt Disney World, where do you like to get your runs in? (This excludes runDisney events)



I have run around Hour Glass Lake a few times.  It is a nice loop.   Didn't see any smokers when I was there.  My favorite area are the campground loops.   I run when I am over there.  Since I drive there (2 1/2 hours south) I will also take my road bike with me and ride all around the Fort and over to the Wilderness Lodge to put in mileage.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> Completely off topic, but can any of you ultra-smart, computer hacker type people figure out (by permits being filed, race course being set, or however you smarter than me people do it!) when the #SiloDistrict Marathon is being held in May in Waco, TX? Someone on the boards (sorry, I don't remember who!)mentioned that Chip and Joanna Gaines of HGTV's Fixer Upper are hosting a marathon in early May in Waco and now I am obsessed with wanting to run it. But seriously, shouldn't the date be released already for a race that soon? I have commented on their blog and tweeted them but am looking for other avenues, lol.


I tried to google but cannot for the life of me find anything. All I have seen is "early May" but that isn't helpful. I desperately want to go.


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> I tried to google but cannot for the life of me find anything. All I have seen is "early May" but that isn't helpful. I desperately want to go.



Me too! And I want to book a hotel, etc! My "inner-planner" is suffering greatly, lol!


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> Yesterdays QOTD was informative and entertaining. The ole chafing discussion always brings out some interesting reading. I'm afraid todays question will be a let down now lol.
> 
> *QOTD: *Today we will have two questions, which will become clear on why there are two in a second. You are welcome to answer both if it applies though.
> 
> 1. Ladies of the running thread, what type of running bra's do you find to work best? Brand or structure, ect...
> 
> 2. Guys, do you run without a shirt during warmer weather? Any advantage to doing so?
> 
> ATTQOTD:
> 
> 1. I got nothing on this topic, but thought it could perhaps provide helpful information for those new to the sport or looking to change things up.
> 
> 2. Never been a person to run without a shirt as I lack the confidence even during my healthiest period to do so. I do think the shirt helps though with wiping sweat from my face. That is until the shirt is fully saturated and then that doesnt really work.



I will almost always be wearing a shirt when I run.  The only time I take my shirt off is if I start having a nipple chafing issue mid run.  I run with some very fit guys that are fine with running without their shirts.   They're all really low body fat and ripped with six packs.   If I were to take my shirt off it would be like the before and after shots for p90x, and I don't like being the "before".


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> Me too! And I want to book a hotel, etc! My "inner-planner" is suffering greatly, lol!



All I found was your comment on the blog!  No competing marathons within 50 miles of Waco, TX during all of May either.  But it did say "early May" and the second weekend of May is 12/13th.  I'd qualify 12/13th as "Mid-May", so my money is on May 5th/6th (just a guess though).


----------



## IamTrike

jennamfeo said:


> I tried to google but cannot for the life of me find anything. All I have seen is "early May" but that isn't helpful. I desperately want to go.


  I've been interested in this as I think it's a race DW would be very supportive of me attending.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis5150 said:


> Completely off topic, but can any of you ultra-smart, computer hacker type people figure out (by permits being filed, race course being set, or however you smarter than me people do it!) when the #SiloDistrict Marathon is being held in May in Waco, TX? Someone on the boards (sorry, I don't remember who!)mentioned that Chip and Joanna Gaines of HGTV's Fixer Upper are hosting a marathon in early May in Waco and now I am obsessed with wanting to run it. But seriously, shouldn't the date be released already for a race that soon? I have commented on their blog and tweeted them but am looking for other avenues, lol.



Paging resident hacker @Keels to the white courtesy phone


----------



## daisyray4

Dis5150 said:


> Me too! And I want to book a hotel, etc! My "inner-planner" is suffering greatly, lol!



If it helps, you can probably be sure it won’t be happening the weekend of May 27 because of this...

https://www.halfmarathons.net/texas-badass-brazos-half-marathon-10k-5k/

Oh, and Baylor’s graduation is the weekend of the 11th... so if it’s really going to be early May, probably a better than even chance it’s that first weekend.


----------



## jennamfeo

DopeyBadger said:


> All I found was your comment on the blog!  No competing marathons within 50 miles of Waco, TX during all of May either.  But it did say "early May" and the second weekend of May is 12/13th.  I'd qualify 12/13th as "Mid-May", so my money is on May 5th/6th (just a guess though).


My fingers are crossed for the first two weekends in May. My other weekends are already booked.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I don’t think I’ve posted in this year’s version of this thread. I’ve got a big goal for this year - I’m hoping to run my first full marathon in October! Registration for the event opens on Sunday, so I may be making it official soon! I’m a bit intimidated but overall super excited and know this is what I eventually want to do - so why not this year? It’s crazy how much things can change in the span of a couple years. I always said when I started running that I’d never do a marathon, but now I feel so strongly that I just have to do it at least once.

I’m considering starting a training journal soon to keep myself accountable. Would anyone be interested in following if I did?


----------



## Jules76126

I’m lucky that I can wear pretty much any brand. I just got to Marshall’s or TJ Maxx and pick up which ever ones are the most appealing color and price wise. I don’t really have a ton to squeeze in or support so it makes it easier. 

I will not run in just a sports bra. I get enough attention as it is from people while out running. I do not want to encourage any more cat calls or honks


----------



## sourire

LSUlakes said:


> 1. Ladies of the running thread, what type of running bra's do you find to work best? Brand or structure, ect...


I use the Enell brand! A bit pricey (like $60-70 each), but I'm telling ya, everything stays in place, and they last a long time. Used to get soreness/aching in the chest area on longer runs with the cheaper/less supportive bras I tried in the past. Sorry if TMI!  But this sucker even withstood the marathon test! I am in the market for a new one, and just saw on their website that they have a new racerback style which would be great, b/c you can't really wear the regular type under a racerback tank (it's pretty full coverage and modest, which is just fine, but doesn't look right under certain tank tops). Maybe something to look into @SarahDisney? I find that it holds everything in but is very comfortable IMO!


----------



## jmasgat

Dis5150 said:


> Completely off topic, but can any of you ultra-smart, computer hacker type people figure out (by permits being filed, race course being set, or however you smarter than me people do it!) when the #SiloDistrict Marathon is being held in May in Waco, TX? Someone on the boards (sorry, I don't remember who!)mentioned that Chip and Joanna Gaines of HGTV's Fixer Upper are hosting a marathon in early May in Waco and now I am obsessed with wanting to run it. But seriously, shouldn't the date be released already for a race that soon? I have commented on their blog and tweeted them but am looking for other avenues, lol.



I would be really wary of any first time race that is supposed to happen in 4 months where there is no information available.  It's no easy thing to put on a race, and if they don't have anything out yet, I would question whether it's going to happen.


----------



## Wendy98

Well I did this yesterday:


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Count me in for someone who generally just buys the cheap Target brand sports bras.  I actually have better luck with fit on those than I do some of the pricier brands.


----------



## IamTrike

Wendy98 said:


> Well I did this yesterday:
> 
> 
> View attachment 297527


Hurray!


----------



## IamTrike

Is there a Facebook/Strava/Some other network Group for people following DopeyBadger training plans.   I seem to remember seeing a post in one of the threads about it, but searching hasn't turned anything up.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Paging resident hacker @Keels to the white courtesy phone



No hacker skillz needed just yet! They haven’t started planning logistics for it yet - I know they have consulted with the big race group up here as well as the Run the Brazos group in Waco but haven’t done much. It definitely won’t be the same weekend as Brazos Half.

If I had to guess, it will be first weekend in May just because there’s not a lot in the regional running calendar to compete with it.


----------



## Dis5150

IamTrike said:


> Is there a Facebook/Strava/Some other network Group for people following DopeyBadger training plans.   I seem to remember seeing a post in one of the threads about it, but searching hasn't turned anything up.



There is a group on here thru private message. I don’t know how to add people to it though. @MommaoffherRocker might have to add you?


----------



## Dis5150

Keels said:


> No hacker skillz needed just yet! They haven’t started planning logistics for it yet - I know they have consulted with the big race group up here as well as the Run the Brazos group in Waco but haven’t done much. It definitely won’t be the same weekend as Brazos Half.
> 
> If I had to guess, it will be first weekend in May just because there’s not a lot in the regional running calendar to compete with it.



Thanks Keels! I will make tentative plans for that weekend.


----------



## Dis5150

jmasgat said:


> I would be really wary of any first time race that is supposed to happen in 4 months where there is no information available.  It's no easy thing to put on a race, and if they don't have anything out yet, I would question whether it's going to happen.



I get what you are saying. We would have fun visiting Waco regardless and it’s just a few hour drive from here so... yeah I’m a sucker for a race lol.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I don’t think I’ve posted in this year’s version of this thread. I’ve got a big goal for this year - I’m hoping to run my first full marathon in October! Registration for the event opens on Sunday, so I may be making it official soon! I’m a bit intimidated but overall super excited and know this is what I eventually want to do - so why not this year? It’s crazy how much things can change in the span of a couple years. I always said when I started running that I’d never do a marathon, but now I feel so strongly that I just have to do it at least once.
> 
> I’m considering starting a training journal soon to keep myself accountable. Would anyone be interested in following if I did?



I'd follow along!


----------



## Keels

Dis5150 said:


> Thanks Keels! I will make tentative plans for that weekend.



The important race is going to be the Marathon for ole Chip. This is the only existing Marathon course that has been USATF approved - but it goes through Baylor and not by Magnolia Market or the area where all of there stuff is, so I feel like they’re going to have to tweak the course.


----------



## Dis5150

Keels said:


> The important race is going to be the Marathon for ole Chip. This is the only existing Marathon course that has been USATF approved - but it goes through Baylor and not by Magnolia Market or the area where all of there stuff is, so I feel like they’re going to have to tweak the course.



I follow Chip on Twitter and he has been referring to it as #SiloDistrictMarathon so I also feel like it will go thru there.


----------



## roxymama

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I don’t think I’ve posted in this year’s version of this thread. I’ve got a big goal for this year - I’m hoping to run my first full marathon in October! Registration for the event opens on Sunday, so I may be making it official soon! I’m a bit intimidated but overall super excited and know this is what I eventually want to do - so why not this year? It’s crazy how much things can change in the span of a couple years. I always said when I started running that I’d never do a marathon, but now I feel so strongly that I just have to do it at least once.
> 
> I’m considering starting a training journal soon to keep myself accountable. Would anyone be interested in following if I did?





Yes!



Wendy98 said:


> Well I did this yesterday:
> 
> 
> View attachment 297527



Congrats!!!  Come join us in the Chicago thread.  I'll add you to the list of people I'm going to see how far into my race I can get before you finish


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I got nothing for the first question.  As for the second question, I am a shirt on guy.  One time while doing a track workout when it was blistering hot I took off my shirt.  I kept repeating to myself, I am fine with this nobody cares anyway...  After one lap my shirt was back on, I just couldn’t do it!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I’m considering starting a training journal soon to keep myself accountable. Would anyone be interested in following if I did?



I'm in!


----------



## Andie16

CDKG said:


> @Bree @Dis5150 Oiselle has lots of great bottoms with pockets! I love the pocket jogger capris and they just released pocket jogger shorts...in two lengths! Or, if you prefer a loose short the toolbelt rogas and (my personal favorite) the long rogas are great. I can't stand anything around my waist and I am never without my phone. The pocket joggers and long rogas hold everything and stay in place (they have drawstrings just in case). Message me if you are interested in a referral discount.



Their products look awesome; thank you for sharing!  How do you find their sizing?


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: Count me among the "less endowed" crowd  The only time I had to be careful was when I was nursing and then I would just double up on two sports bras.  That said, I do really love this one right now: https://www.zappos.com/p/under-armo...or/710000?zlfid=191&ref=pd_detail_1_sims_p_ab


----------



## xjillianpaige

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have not had a good chafing discussion in a while. Who experiences this problem and what do you do to prevent it?



I've been very lucky so far since getting back into running - no chafing issues! I have heard that using deodorant can help, so I've used it on my thighs during the summer when I wear shorts. I only wear capris or longer on runs for this exact concern/I'm more comfortable.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today we will have two questions, which will become clear on why there are two in a second. You are welcome to answer both if it applies though.
> 
> 1. Ladies of the running thread, what type of running bra's do you find to work best? Brand or structure, ect...
> 
> 2. Guys, do you run without a shirt during warmer weather? Any advantage to doing so?



I have a few sports bras that I swear by. One is from lululemon and is called the energy bra ($52) and is advertised as a medium support for b/c cups. I have this in two colors and will gladly buy more. From lulu I also have the tata tamer, but I find this too constricting/tight, and theres another, but I can't remember what it's called and can't find it on the website.

Recently, American Eagle's loungewear line Aerie has been killing it with active gear. Got some great sports bras from there that are high neck and very comfortable. Super surprising. Unfortunately, they aren't currently selling the style.

When I look for a sports bra, I want it to be functional and stylish. I wear a lot of tank tops where the sports bra is visible (and when I get to a point where I'm comfortable - I'll run in just a sports bra) so cute is important to me. Recently I've been choosing a lot of styles that are strappy in the back. Very much like the energy bra from lulu.


----------



## Wendy98

I was in a rush before and didn't have time to add to the bra question.  I really like Nike sports bras with the padding--great for absorbing the sweat.  I do long runs and races in those.  I have a couple of Moving Comfort that I like, but man those have no stretch.  I feel like a body contortionist every time I have to put that thing on.  I also have Under Armor, Adidas, New Balance (just got that and really like it), C9 from Target (those are older and used mostly for non-running exercise).  Nike girls Large or XL also work, but I found they don't keep things locked and loaded as much as women's.  I love Nike girls running shorts--same thing as women's but kids clothes are cheaper!

A better question would be what regular bra brands do I wear?  No clue because I wear a sports bra 95% of the time!  I work out in the morning, shower, and put on a whole new clean running outfit.  I am always ready for a run.

Question 2:  Not quite the question, but I run shirtless (with a bra!) often--ONLY on my basement treadmill.  Nope, just can't do it outside, too self conscious.

At middle school cross country, there is always the small group of boys that love to take their shirts off.  They will do it when it is 40 degrees outside.  They aren't even running continuously because of the workouts the coach has planned.  I don't know how they aren't freezing.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD about chafing:  While TMI can be difficult to navigate, it is something that needs to be navigated.  I occasionally get mild nipple chafing on long runs (anything over 6 miles).  Thankfully, when it does occur, it's a pinprick at best.  I suspect if I ever start training for a marathon, it will be a serious problem.  However, thus far I've had good luck with nipguards to prevent the issue.  Bodyglide there helps a little though not much.  I also get chafing under my armpits and in the usual thigh areas.  However, body glide tends to solve the problem before it becomes a problem.  

ATTQOTD about shirtless:  Pretty sure no one wants to see me run shirtless.  Besides that, I have two options when it comes to being out in the sun.  Wear sunscreen or find myself the color of Mickey's shorts.  And that's a very painful option, so sunscreen is my friend.


----------



## CDKG

Andie16 said:


> Their products look awesome; thank you for sharing!  How do you find their sizing?


There is a link to their size chart on the individual product pages, just under the available sizes. Sizing can vary for some styles, so be sure to read the reviews. Oiselle is a great company!


----------



## Bree

IamTrike said:


> Is there a Facebook/Strava/Some other network Group for people following DopeyBadger training plans.   I seem to remember seeing a post in one of the threads about it, but searching hasn't turned anything up.





Dis5150 said:


> There is a group on here thru private message. I don’t know how to add people to it though. @MommaoffherRocker might have to add you?



I’d love to be included in a group as well!  I’ve been trying to follow along with training journals, but end up getting sucked in and reading them for hours instead of doing household chores LOL!!


----------



## Bree

CDKG said:


> There is a link to their size chart on the individual product pages, just under the available sizes. Sizing can vary for some styles, so be sure to read the reviews. Oiselle is a great company!



The Oiselle website says Track Shack’s Orlando retail store sells their stuff. I might take a ride over there and check it out!


----------



## Dis5150

Bree said:


> I’d love to be included in a group as well!  I’ve been trying to follow along with training journals, but end up getting sucked in and reading them for hours instead of doing household chores LOL!!



@MommaoffherRocker


----------



## camaker

Bree said:


> The Oiselle website says Track Shack’s Orlando retail store sells their stuff. I might take a ride over there and check it out!



I'd suggest calling Track Shack to confirm they have what you're looking for.  I've been burned any number of times heading to the store based on the mfr website only to find out the store either stopped carrying the brand or just has a very small subset of the items and not what I'm interested in.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you have a journal on this site? If so, do you keep it up to date? Do you have a journal at home that is more than just data collection (Garmin connect, Strava, ect)?

ATTQOTD: I do have one, but rarely get a chance to keep it current. Outside of that journal, I do not have anything else. I look over Garmin a lot and try to look at Strava from time to time. I like looking at both the short term and long term trends on the Garmin site. 

On a personal note, work is crazy at the moment. I am lead on a project and people are under performing on it. I have been asked by my boss to update him on how people are doing on it, so I have. Well yesterday the rumor started that layoffs are coming. I believe I am safe at the moment, but to be over confident of that would be foolish on my part. I do feel bad for the people who are being watched as it seems they have no idea or either dont care. Trying to cover for them would also turn out bad for me, so I find myself in this weird situation that I cant say I like. The construction industry is brutal folks.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a journal on this site? If so, do you keep it up to date? Do you have a journal at home that is more than just data collection (Garmin connect, Strava, ect)?



So ... I have a journal on here and a "journal" (ie spreadsheet) on my computer.
My journal on my computer is a basic log of all my runs - date, time, duration, length, pace, splits, notes, etc. I mostly update that and leave it there, but I also sometimes use it to compare runs (I'm really bad at remembering how my last few runs went, so I'll often go back and look at the last few runs and compare them. Or sometimes if a run felt more uncomfortable than I expected, I'll go back and find the last time I ran that distance close to that pace and see what my notes were on that run). It's mostly data collection, but a little more.

My journal on here (shameless plug) is about coffee. It used to be about races, but now it's about coffee, and nobody minds.
I didn't really have anywhere where I keep track of what races I want to run and what my plan was for each race, so I decided to start a journal to keep track of that (and to get input from others on my plans), especially because I'm starting to run more races. I mostly post about my race schedule, plans for the race, and a little bit of a training overview for each race. Occasionally there will be a random training post thrown in just because. And there's always lots of chat about coffee because I love coffee (and so do lots of other people on here).
If you like coffee and/or reading my rambles, come join the conversation!


----------



## JClimacus

Yesterday's ATTQOTD: I learned on my first half marathon wearing a tank that I chafe the inside of my arms against my body, and the seam on a tank makes it very painful. I either put glide on it or wear sleeved shirts. Also learned on my first marathon I can get the dreaded bloody nipples, so I smear my chest with glide before a marathon. Other than that, no problem. I occasionally pull my shirt of on very hot, humid days when it is soaked with sweat and weighs a ton. But only when I'm in good shape and not carrying a spare tire. Vanity, you know.


----------



## JClimacus

Today's QOTD: I keep track of my running mileage on a spreadsheet. Some family members like to follow along with my training/races, so I keep an online journal here. It started as a chronicle of my yearlong buildup to running my first marathon (Disney), then morphed into a general running diary.


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a journal on this site? If so, do you keep it up to date? Do you have a journal at home that is more than just data collection (Garmin connect, Strava, ect)?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do have one, but rarely get a chance to keep it current. Outside of that journal, I do not have anything else. I look over Garmin a lot and try to look at Strava from time to time. I like looking at both the short term and long term trends on the Garmin site.
> 
> On a personal note, work is crazy at the moment. I am lead on a project and people are under performing on it. I have been asked by my boss to update him on how people are doing on it, so I have. Well yesterday the rumor started that layoffs are coming. I believe I am safe at the moment, but to be over confident of that would be foolish on my part. I do feel bad for the people who are being watched as it seems they have no idea or either dont care. Trying to cover for them would also turn out bad for me, so I find myself in this weird situation that I cant say I like. The construction industry is brutal folks.



I wish you the best in this and hope it works out!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a journal on this site? If so, do you keep it up to date? Do you have a journal at home that is more than just data collection (Garmin connect, Strava, ect)?



What a timely question- I just started a bullet journal for running last week. It's been a little overwhelming to set up, but I like having an overview and being able to write down my goals in the same place. I work in excel all.day.long, so it's kind of nice to have a paper version. (I love me some colored pens too...)

My other "journal" is my insta account (same as my name here) that I created just for running. I post almost every run on there and I have liked looking back on past runs.



LSUlakes said:


> Trying to cover for them would also turn out bad for me, so I find myself in this weird situation that I cant say I like. The construction industry is brutal folks.



Sorry to hear that you're in this situation. I have faith that if you're doing your job well, which it sounds like you are, it will all work out!
At a previous job, I once had to tell my boss (co-owner of the company) that his partner's son was fudging his numbers, which I found when auditing. It was hard, but doing the right thing is always right.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a journal on this site? If so, do you keep it up to date? Do you have a journal at home that is more than just data collection (Garmin connect, Strava, ect)?



I had a journal on here while training for the 2017 Dopey.  I guess it's still there, technically.  I kept it up to date for a few months, but abandoned it because I wasn't getting much engagement on it and in the absence of that it was turning out to be a good bit of work for little to no benefit.  At home I keep a spreadsheet with my training plan, progress to the plan and a history of all my races.  I use that to track training completion towards each race, but I could be doing more with it to measure overall progress.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Nope, and nope. I use iSmoothRun synced to RunKeeper on my phone and I'll add a note about weather, shoes, general health, but that's it.


----------



## GollyGadget

I started a journal here about a year ago. My main driver for starting it was accountability but I have noticed it's helped me think ahead and set bigger goals and plans to achieve those.

I also track my runs in a Google sheet. This is nothing fancy but helps me track my mileage and notes. I've also found it to be great for planning out my runs and races.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

run.minnie.miles said:


> What a timely question- I just started a bullet journal for running last week. It's been a little overwhelming to set up, but I like having an overview and being able to write down my goals in the same place. I work in excel all.day.long, so it's kind of nice to have a paper version. (I love me some colored pens too...)
> 
> My other "journal" is my insta account (same as my name here) that I created just for running. I post almost every run on there and I have liked looking back on past runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're in this situation. I have faith that if you're doing your job well, which it sounds like you are, it will all work out!
> At a previous job, I once had to tell my boss (co-owner of the company) that his partner's son was fudging his numbers, which I found when auditing. It was hard, but doing the right thing is always right.




I just realized I didn't answer the original question... No, I do not have a journal on this site. I really love reading and interacting on others' journals though. I have just about created a journal about 20x, but have yet to pull the trigger for a variety of reasons. But...I even have the title ready if that time ever comes


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a journal on this site? If so, do you keep it up to date? Do you have a journal at home that is more than just data collection (Garmin connect, Strava, ect)?


I don't but have thought about starting one. Without being signed up for any races currently I haven't felt the need to start one. No journal at home either.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: No and No. I will sometimes make some notes on Garmin Connect regarding an ache, so I can refer back (although I never do)  and see when it started.

I've thought about creating a journal here, but haven't due to lack of time and lack of creativity. I generally don't have accountability issues.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Nope. I started one for WDW marathon last year but was lazy an unmotivated in keeping it up. I track my progress thru Garmin Connect and Strava and that is enough for me. 

@LSUlakes I have a race to add!

March
04 - Dis5150 - Little Rock Marathon (NG / N/A)
Goal may change as I would really like a 5:59:59 but @DopeyBadger has me at 6:13. We will see how disciplined I am on race day.


----------



## Nole95

I have every run I have done on a spreadsheet.  This goes back to my first run back in 2012.  All these runs are also in apps on my phone, but just in case something happens to that, I want to make sure I have a backup.  It's not really a journal.  Just date, mileage, type of workout, etc.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Hey @LSUlakes, I hope that work situation ends up ok, that sounds like a yucky place to be.

ATTQOTD: I do have a journal here. It's been so helpful for me to have a place to record my progress, and it's been invaluable to have people who have been at this longer than I have answering questions, chiming in if I'm curious or nervous about something, or just being supportive in general. It's also motivating to me... I think I try to do a little better with each plan and each race because I'll have to recap it in a "public" venue. 

Like others, I really enjoy reading the other journals that are on here, so if you're on the fence about starting one, jump in! I'll be one of your readers : )


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: I don’t have a training journal and never really considered one but I might be tempted to start one. I use Strava as my mileage/pace log, which I’ve really enjoyed doing.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I have a journal on here and I try to stay as up to date as possible. It's part running journal, part trip reports, part random junk (maybe mostly random junk). It's primary purpose is for accountability, but I haven't been doing the greatest with that for a while. I keep it for myself and if others read it and enjoy it that's cool too.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a journal on this site? If so, do you keep it up to date? Do you have a journal at home that is more than just data collection (Garmin connect, Strava, ect)?


I used Lauren Fleshman's Believe journal for a couple of years. It's a beautiful journal (and I adore LF), but I found I wasn't using any of the extra "stuff" it includes. So, I switched to her Believe Logbook. It still wasn't the right fit so I ended up ordering a blank Leuchtturm journal and created my own. I only track the basics: miles, pace, cross training, and brief notes about how things are going.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a journal on this site? If so, do you keep it up to date? Do you have a journal at home that is more than just data collection (Garmin connect, Strava, ect)?



I don't have a journal on here.  Each run is logged in three places.  I have a paper log I keep updated, I upload each activity to Garmin Connect, and I have the desktop version of SportTracks that I import each activity into.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I don't have a journal here.  Closest thing I have is an excel spreadsheet that I set up all my training plans in, that way I can cut and paste if I am repeating a plan I've done before.  I also keep track of month and yearly mileage there.  I almost made my goal last year,  off by 41 miles.  I would have gotten there if I had not chosen to take a lot of extra time off in December.  I was injured in late November, and my PT advised me to keep my mileage low and try to get better for the marathon.  I got in 50 miles, should have been more like 90-100, so if I am at least happy knowing I was close.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I use Garmin Connect and a desk planner at work to log miles and other exercise. I've considered starting a journal on here, but honestly I'm not very tech savvy, and I sometimes have the hardest time just posting a picture on here! It would probably be the most boring journal ever, unless I had a journal assistant like @roxymama or @ZellyB to help me with fun memes and GIF's. 

Seriously though, I have a hard enough time keeping up with reading everyone else's journals, let alone one of my own, but I do enjoy reading them though.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

I used to but I lost legacy at Dark Side thanks to my ankle and Light Side was cancelled.  Lost the motivation to keep the journal up.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD:

I've got a training journal on this site (link).  I've been writing in it since Jan 2016.  I find it to be a valuable resource for myself.  I can't even count the number of times that I've gone back and re-read notes from past runs.  Primarily of interest is:

-When did I last have this odd feeling in my leg/hip/foot?
-How long did it take for the odd feeling to resolve?
-Coming back from a marathon, how long does it take for me to feel normal again?  Shockingly, about 21-28 days post-marathon for feeling normal again and 42 days before my HR returns to normal.
-What was my training stats from a training cycle and how did I perform in the "A" race afterwards?  Were there any indicators to predict the outcome?

My journal also serves as a place where I can put to paper and write out my running philosophies.  Ideas on train slow to race fast, Pac-Man, mental side of running, pace, duration, carb consumption, recovery, T+D, heart rate vs pace relationship, etc.

During a training cycle, I update the journal on the past week's runs.  I usually do this on Mondays.  I write out the number of miles and number of intervals I hit within my specific scheduled pace.  Tracking those intervals has been invaluable because if I'm not hitting my daily % or my weekly % its usually my first indicator something needs to be reevaluated.  I write down the weather, and some random musings about the run.  How did it feel?  When did it click, if ever?  I go back and re-read these things to see if I can continue to learn more about myself.

Lastly, I'm starting a new section on my training journal to track my training plans.  I've been writing training plans since November 2015.  One of the biggest deficiencies in my writing of them has been tracking the results of the plans.  Anecdotally, I remember some, but I assuredly don't remember all of them.  So after Marathon Weekend, I had runners submit their testimonials (the good, the bad, and the critical).  I'm still learning and applying my ideas to the training plans.  Thus, any feedback at this point is good feedback and I'm willing to share any and all critiques because it helps make me accountable to the people I'm trying to help.  So if someone wants to learn that it's not only possible to train at a max of 11 miles for a marathon, but to complete it feeling good and continue on with their day.  Or how someone cut nearly 90 minutes off their marathon PR, or how someone went from a 1:50 HM to a 1:29 HM in only 18 weeks, or someone runs a HM and in the process sets a PR at every distance from 400m to HM during the event, etc.  I've then got a place where these things are on record and I can point to them.

Outside of my training journal, I have an extensive Excel file that I use to track data and record random information.  Tabs I've got:

-Records (every race, distance, time, placement in total/gender/division, and race PR tracking)
-102 Goals
-Marathon Recovery information (when do I feel normal, when is my HR normal again, when did I start re-training?)
-Marathons (a detailed analysis of my splits from most of my marathons, analyzing the splits in race versus training paces, average race pace, etc.)
-Historical (old data from pre-Garmin)
-Caloric Needs (a large calculator built to help determine caloric needs for a marathon based on body weight and VO2max)
-HR vs Pace (a dataset analyzing the relationship of my HR at a set pace over years, while HR can be manipulated by some outside factors when viewed from a far in can be quite predictive and useful to determine current fitness, calculations for HRR, resting HR tracking on daily and weekly basis, etc.)
-Every training plan I've followed since Winter 2013
-Stravistix (a detailed analysis of my data from Stravistix to help optimize my personal training plan writing, also trying to learn about the inner workings of the training load calculations, etc.)
-Hansons Method (a breakdown of the book Hansons plan, non-book Hansons plans that go to 60-80+ miles, and Luke Humphrey's plan and how they're written differently)
-Diet (tracking of calories and macronutrients in my diet)
-Pacing (an excel calculator made from the Hansons book paces [which is now available on their website])
-Cadence, Pace, and Stride (an attempt to figure out what the relationship is between cadence, pace and stride - it's y=1.0952x^-1.004 with y as cadenceXstride and x as pace - and to see how mine has changed over time)
-Boston Qualifying Times (an analysis of Boston Qualifying times from several major races to determine the equality of the BQ times)
-Shoes (tracking mileage, cost and cost per mile)
-Prediction Contest tracking
-Disney Times (tracking AG winners of 10k, HM, and M from the last years to determine how close I am, tracking corral information, tracking temp+dew of previous race weekends)
-Bucket List races
-Health (tracking medical info like cholesterol, HDL, LDL, blood pressure, weight, etc.)
-Every training plan I've ever written for someone else


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD: Nope, no journal here (or anywhere).  That would take way too much time and organization.  I log stuff on Garmin Connect and Strava, but that's about it.  I had a running journal that a friend gave me when I decided to run my first marathon but even then, just recorded mileage/times. I would rather be running than writing about running.  I enjoy reading about it though.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: No, I don’t keep a journal here or off-line. I would love to, but I know I would not keep up with it. I use Strava and MapMyRun and track my shoe mileage on Excel. That’s about it.  I use a pretty little agenda book for everything else in my life, so I do like the idea of jotting down notes about how I feel after a run.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I started a training journal on here shortly before I started my first @DopeyBadger Plan 8 weeks ago. (You can follow along here.) I enjoyed reading everyone else's and I knew it would help me stay accountable. Plus I like taking time to look back on my training and my races. Some of you have amazing memories and will be like "Oh back at the WDW Marathon in 2014 XYZ happened." And I am more like, "Oh yeah, I ran that race and I finished." I feel like really sitting down and recapping a race will help me in the long run (oh the pun). I also have a believe journal that I jot info about my runs and races in. And I have a section in my Plum Planner for "fitness" but here I just mostly log my goals and my weight. I use Runkeeper and Strava, but have thought about using an excel spreadsheet as well this year, just haven't got that far yet. 
(If you haven't noticed, I like keeping track of things. I might have a problem.)


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I have a journal here .  Come read it!    It started back in Feb. 2016 (Wow, almost 2 years now) and while it's a lot about training, it's also a lot about whatever.  Running clothes, race recaps, vacation plans, my dogs, my kids, FOOD! whatever.  It's often the non-running stuff that gets the most feedback anyway.    It's good for me from an accountability standpoint, but that's not my primary reason for it.  I like having the history to look back on and remind myself of things.  It's also just been a great way to get to know people on here better and that's been a big motivation for me.  I'm not exaggerating when I say that it's often knowing that I have people on her rooting for me that pushes me toward improvement.  People here are amazing and awesome.  LEGIT!!  Also, if you start to read my journal, don't start at the beginning (UGH too much to read), just jump in!  Word of warning.  I like gifs and I'm told it can make my thread slow-loading  which by the way, is an excellent excuse for my readers to upgrade their computers.  I forgot to mention that my thread and others I read also tend to focus on enabling running purchases - you've been warned.

Also, any one considering writing one... DO IT!!!  It's 90% of what I read here on the Dis and I love them.  I'm waaaay behind on my reading though since the holidays and Dopey trip and I'm trying to get caught back up.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a journal on this site? If so, do you keep it up to date? Do you have a journal at home that is more than just data collection (Garmin connect, Strava, ect)?



I do not have a journal on this site. I’ve thought about it the past week after starting my DB training plan, but it would be stepping way out of my comfort zone. I’m also a boring, shy, introverted homebody. My idea of a good time on a Friday night is laying in bed with lots of pillows and reading a book.  However I do have a dog, two cats and love to cook so there is the potential for lots of animal and food pics 

ETA: I don’t keep a journal of any type for running beyond Garmin Connect and my brand new Strava account. 

@LSUlakes My husband goes through the same thing all the time with projects at his job.  It’s difficult when it has an impact on you, but sometimes you just have to let people crash and burn.  Just keep a paper trail of their lack of work.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: I don't have a journal here, but I really enjoy reading other's when I get the chance.  I mostly keep track of my runs on instagram (@fueledbycocoa if anyone likes following runners on Instagram!)  I also keep track of my mileage on Run the Edge's website.  My in-laws and I are on a "team" to run 2,018 miles this year (we did the same thing in 2017)-  it's fun to see how much we are all running each week.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I don't keep a journal anywhere.   I do use the normal activity tracking things like Garmin Connect, Strava, smashrun and Runningahead.  

I did use a website called RunPlan for my plan for Dopey where I could upload a spreadsheet and it than pulled in runs from Smashrun to compare what I had planned to what I ran.  I did not enter anything more specific about how I felt, weather or anything like that.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

SarahDisney said:


> Very interesting that this is today's QOTD, because my friend who joined me during my race on Sunday was telling me that I need a new sports bra. I told her that I wear the ones I wear because they're comfortable and cheap. So they work for me, even though they don't really do the job.
> Because of my size, I really kind of need a very good sports bra that's incredibly constricting in terms of movement. I also hate a) spending money, and b) things that are super constricting.
> I'm probably going to be in the market for a new sports bra eventually, and I'm guessing it'll take me a long time to find one that I like (and not just because they don't sell my size in most stores). Anything that works will probably be uncomfortable, and anything that is comfortable probably won't work. This will be a super fun experience.
> I may have to go back to a dedicated bra store and see if they sell sports bras and get officially fitted again (I've never gotten fitted for a sports bra, but I have gotten fitted for a regular bra, and it was a pretty good experience and helped a lot).
> I'm interested to see what bras people like, especially those who are on the larger side ... I'm definitely looking for ideas! (My friend recommended Moving Comfort/Brooks, so that's on my list of brands to try)



I definitely recommend the Maia Bra from Brooks/Moving Comfort. Zappos has them in some extended sizes and while they are pricey ($60ish) they are well worth it! I only wear these and have no issues with bounce or chafe during runs, soccer, volleyball, yoga, etc!


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
No journal here for me, but I do have an Excel spreadsheet that tracks my workouts and more importantly my rest days!


----------



## Dis5150

@jennamfeo @IamTrike @DopeyBadger @run.minnie.miles @KSellers88 

[URL]https://magnoliamarket.com/silo-district-marathon/[/URL]


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a journal on this site? If so, do you keep it up to date? Do you have a journal at home that is more than just data collection (Garmin connect, Strava, ect)?



No journal here. I have one elsewhere, but I'm terrible at updating it regularly. I keep telling myself I'll make a habit of doing so, but I never seem to get around to it. I would say this year is the year, but it probably isn't. 



> On a personal note, work is crazy at the moment. I am lead on a project and people are under performing on it. I have been asked by my boss to update him on how people are doing on it, so I have. Well yesterday the rumor started that layoffs are coming. I believe I am safe at the moment, but to be over confident of that would be foolish on my part. I do feel bad for the people who are being watched as it seems they have no idea or either dont care. Trying to cover for them would also turn out bad for me, so I find myself in this weird situation that I cant say I like. The construction industry is brutal folks.



Hope things work out okay for you


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> @jennamfeo @IamTrike @DopeyBadger @run.minnie.miles @KSellers88
> 
> [URL]https://magnoliamarket.com/silo-district-marathon/[/URL]


YASSSSSS.

But $135 for the HM. Did they get their pricing from runDisney?!


----------



## SarahDisney

Dis5150 said:


> @jennamfeo @IamTrike @DopeyBadger @run.minnie.miles @KSellers88
> 
> [URL]https://magnoliamarket.com/silo-district-marathon/[/URL]



It's like they knew people were looking for information ....


----------



## jennamfeo

jennamfeo said:


> But $135 for the HM. Did they get their pricing from runDisney?!


Just saw that the profits are being donated...... but still.


----------



## KSellers88

Dis5150 said:


> @jennamfeo @IamTrike @DopeyBadger @run.minnie.miles @KSellers88
> 
> [URL]https://magnoliamarket.com/silo-district-marathon/[/URL]



I need to keep this one in mind for the coming years as my Texas race!


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> YASSSSSS.
> 
> But $135 for the HM. Did they get their pricing from runDisney?!



I know! $150 for the marathon!  But it all goes to charity so...maybe lol. DH is completely onboard and I am looking at guest houses on airbnb now.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have a journal here that I update weekly, but I've only had it for one month. Shameless plug, LOL. I also use Strava, Garmin Connect and instagram (KSellers8runs) to track my runs. Garmin Connect I mainly use to keep track of my monthly mileage and shoes so I know when it is time to switch to a new pair!


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> I know! $150 for the marathon!  But it all goes to charity so...maybe lol. DH is completely onboard and I am looking at guest houses on airbnb now.


I can get a flight for under $120.... But that's to Austin, then I would need a car and a place to stay. Still so tempting though.


----------



## IamTrike

Dis5150 said:


> @jennamfeo @IamTrike @DopeyBadger @run.minnie.miles @KSellers88
> 
> [URL]https://magnoliamarket.com/silo-district-marathon/[/URL]



Woot woot.  Thanks for the heads up.  I'm going to try and talk to my wife tonight about this.  She wants to go to Waco and I want to run a race in a new locations. 



jennamfeo said:


> YASSSSSS.
> 
> But $135 for the HM. Did they get their pricing from runDisney?!


Yeah that was a bit of a shock.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Dis5150 said:


> @jennamfeo @IamTrike @DopeyBadger @run.minnie.miles @KSellers88
> 
> [URL]https://magnoliamarket.com/silo-district-marathon/[/URL]



Ahh!!! SO exciting! 

So a few initial thoughts...
1. The price seems a little steep for non-Disney. But... "All participants will receive a participant shirt, a finisher’s medal, and Silo District Marathon socks." Somethings is intriguing about those socks... Do you have to register your sock size? Will there be additional merchandise for sale? An expo?
2. Weather is fair to warm... Avg H/L for May 6th is 83/61. Warm, but doable.
3. I wish it was a week later... this would be 3 weeks after our big vacation for the year. Would keep me motivated to run while gone, but might be hard to swing it from work. 

This race is SO tempting! Definitely giving it some strong consideration.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> This race is SO tempting! Definitely giving it some strong consideration.


#CincoDeWaco


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> #CincoDeWaco



That hashtag alone has me excited


----------



## Keels

Dis5150 said:


> I know! $150 for the marathon!  But it all goes to charity so...maybe lol. DH is completely onboard and I am looking at guest houses on airbnb now.



Find one walking distance to the Dancing Bear Pub.

You’re welcome.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: no journal here, just don’t know that I’m comfortable putting it all out there. I use map my run to track workouts along with a few friends. At home I have a journal that has some running data and other stuff, but mostly it’s a journal I started back in school that I’ve updated periodically throughout the years.


----------



## JulieODC

I started a journal here, with a goal of updating weekly. Let’s say that I’ve been more....minimalist...with my journaling? I need to be better....esp now that I am getting closer to races and it’s not just maintenance runs.

I don’t keep a journal elsewhere - I have a spreadsheet with my basic training plan, but only enter mileage, not even times at the moment. I’ve got my Garmin connect and Strava too - but nothing more than mileage and pace.


----------



## LikelyLynae

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a journal on this site? If so, do you keep it up to date? Do you have a journal at home that is more than just data collection (Garmin connect, Strava, ect)?


I just started one on Monday. But, I also use Strava, Garmin connect and share an obnoxious number of pictures on my Instagram. #SpotTheMillennial


----------



## Jules76126

This question is so apropo today. Just yesterday I bought a running journal. I felt that I needed a way to hold myself more accountable and like to write stuff down. It will also allow my to track my mile on my shoes as well as diet and hydration. I work in college admissions and right now is our busy time so it can be really easy to become unmotivated so hoping the journal helps with accountability. 

I don’t have a journal on here but I think I am going to be using Instagram (missjulie815) to track as a pic journal. It’s just so much easier to post quick updates that way and fun. Although I do love reading everyone else’s training journals on here. So fun to follow along and root for everyone


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I started my disboard running journal a few years ago when I was trying to talk myself into running 5ks.  Having people here be so encouraging and rooting for me/helping me contributed so much to my journey.  Check it out if you like really detailed race recaps, pictures of food, wacky gifs and honesty about how hard but how fun running can be.  Also a great place to vent about raisins. 
Right now in life I've been really busy so all my Monday updates have crept later into my weeks.  But that's ok. 

Oh and if you have a journal...prepare yourself for the best kinds of peer pressure


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I do have a running journal here.  I occasionally actually post pictures of my races in it, but usually get too busy with life to complete it.  It's mostly turned into a mileage log now.  I also have a spreadsheet that I've also started using to track how many miles each pair of running shoes has.


----------



## IamTrike

Dis5150 said:


> @jennamfeo @IamTrike @DopeyBadger @run.minnie.miles @KSellers88
> 
> [URL]https://magnoliamarket.com/silo-district-marathon/[/URL]



I signed up for the full and booked a hotel.  Now I need to figure out flights... and childcare.


----------



## Dis5150

IamTrike said:


> I signed up for the full and booked a hotel.  Now I need to figure out flights... and childcare.



I am also registered for the full! We can drive there so I just need to pick a hotel. DH didn’t want to go the guest cottage route. I’m thinking North Waco so closer to the parking for the race and not having to worry about streets being closed? Idk. @Keels where is this pub you were speaking of?


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> I am also registered for the full! We can drive there so I just need to pick a hotel. DH didn’t want to go the guest cottage route. I’m thinking North Waco so closer to the parking for the race and not having to worry about streets being closed? Idk. @Keels where is this pub you were speaking of?


GAH! So jealous of both of you. I just can't commit yet. I have commitment problems. But if I do go, I am only doing the half. I'll keep you both posted.


----------



## Keels

Dis5150 said:


> I am also registered for the full! We can drive there so I just need to pick a hotel. DH didn’t want to go the guest cottage route. I’m thinking North Waco so closer to the parking for the race and not having to worry about streets being closed? Idk. @Keels where is this pub you were speaking of?



It's central Waco - south of the Brazos and East of 35!


----------



## roxymama

IamTrike said:


> I signed up for the full and booked a hotel.  Now I need to figure out flights... and childcare.



I'm going to live vicariously through y'all.  Sounds awesome but I'll be in the Cincy that week.  I just hope you don't get termites in your roof at mile 20 #fixerupper


----------



## Miranda

People in my running group last week were all excited about that HM last week and I was sitting there like, I have no idea who Chip Gaines is.


----------



## sourire

roxymama said:


> Also a great place to vent about raisins.


 I needed that laugh tonight (err...this morning, I guess)!! We went on for pages about raisins, if I recall correctly...

ATTQOTD: No journal here. I can barely keep up with this thread and the journals here... 
I keep track of the time and miles with Garmin Connect (since I got the Garmin in May 2017) and Strava (previously used the Nike app to log runs). 
I also recently started to keep a google doc as a kind of journal for myself...race recaps, thoughts on the training plan, inspirational quotes from you guys, goals, etc. 
I'm definitely a bit of an introvert and have never really had a desire to have a public training journal, but really and truly, I enjoy reading the journals on here, and I am thankful that y'all have them and keep up with them.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Yesterdays QOTD was informative and entertaining. The ole chafing discussion always brings out some interesting reading. I'm afraid todays question will be a let down now lol.
> 
> *QOTD: *Today we will have two questions, which will become clear on why there are two in a second. You are welcome to answer both if it applies though.
> 
> 1. Ladies of the running thread, what type of running bra's do you find to work best? Brand or structure, ect...
> 
> 2. Guys, do you run without a shirt during warmer weather? Any advantage to doing so?
> 
> ATTQOTD:
> 
> 1. I got nothing on this topic, but thought it could perhaps provide helpful information for those new to the sport or looking to change things up.
> 
> 2. Never been a person to run without a shirt as I lack the confidence even during my healthiest period to do so. I do think the shirt helps though with wiping sweat from my face. That is until the shirt is fully saturated and then that doesnt really work.



I do not run without a shirt.  I feel fat even with a shirt on so nope.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a journal on this site? If so, do you keep it up to date? Do you have a journal at home that is more than just data collection (Garmin connect, Strava, ect)?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do have one, but rarely get a chance to keep it current. Outside of that journal, I do not have anything else. I look over Garmin a lot and try to look at Strava from time to time. I like looking at both the short term and long term trends on the Garmin site.
> 
> On a personal note, work is crazy at the moment. I am lead on a project and people are under performing on it. I have been asked by my boss to update him on how people are doing on it, so I have. Well yesterday the rumor started that layoffs are coming. I believe I am safe at the moment, but to be over confident of that would be foolish on my part. I do feel bad for the people who are being watched as it seems they have no idea or either dont care. Trying to cover for them would also turn out bad for me, so I find myself in this weird situation that I cant say I like. The construction industry is brutal folks.



@LSUlakes i wish you luck making it through the layoffs if there are any.  

No journal for me.  I'm in the middle of packing my house while also getting my new place ready to move into.  That's why I have been so busy lately.  So for now, it's all I can do to get back in the habit of not making excuses and missing runs, as well as coming on here.  Once the housing it settled I hope to get back to the stuff I like more, like my motivational quotes and adding in cross training.  I want to get back to my preinjury conditioning levels.


----------



## camaker

Miranda said:


> People in my running group last week were all excited about that HM last week and I was sitting there like, I have no idea who Chip Gaines is.



I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Bree

Envious of all of you that are going to Waco!!!

I’m divaluvsdisney on instagram.  I’ve slowly been moving over there from Facebook.  I don’t have many pics there yet.

And I like raisins.


----------



## ZellyB

Bree said:


> Envious of all of you that are going to Waco!!!
> 
> I’m divaluvsdisney on instagram.  I’ve slowly been moving over there from Facebook.  I don’t have many pics there yet.
> 
> And I like raisins.



Just to be clear, raisins on their own are fine. It is their presence in cookies which is an abomination.


----------



## Bree

ZellyB said:


> Just to be clear, raisins on their own are fine. It is their presence in cookies which is an abomination.



LOL! Oatmeal raisin cookies are one of my favorites. Whole Foods makes an awesome vegan oatmeal raisin cookie (I’m not vegan).


----------



## Dis5150

ZellyB said:


> Just to be clear, raisins on their own are fine. It is their presence in cookies which is an abomination.



This x100!!


----------



## Anisum

ATYQOTD: I have my journal on here which is more of what I remember to post/training questions I ask Billy. I also got a bullet journal for Christmas because I find being able to give myself a sticker every time I finish a run scheduled on my training plan really encourages me. I also put in cool things like coloring in states and countries I've run in. This year if all goes well I should be able to add 4 to that list.

Unrelated: I am not a fan of raisins period. The white ones gross me out. The regular kind are not something I enjoy eating but I will accept their presence in non-cookie items.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a journal on this site? If so, do you keep it up to date? Do you have a journal at home that is more than just data collection (Garmin connect, Strava, ect)?



*ATTQOTD:*  I do keep a running journal as it was pounding into my skull when I first began my running adventure last year.  I use an App called Daily Notes which is extremely customizable.  I completely redid tabs for running which are now basic running info, diary, goals, stress causers and gratification (there is something good in every day, somewhere!)  I find it super helpful when I'm looking back at runs (like that really slow long run in September where I looked back and saw I took my flu shot the day before!)

I didn't realize there was a place here for training journals but I'm sure no one wants to read me whining about it being too hot or too cold!  I'm hoping to get in my tempo run today if it gets warm enough fast enough.  I'm having extensive dental work this afternoon so Saturday's 6.5 miles will be an interesting write up!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Yeah, what @ZellyB said! (although I don't like raisins on their own a whole lot, either.) 

Jealous off all you Waco-goers. It's three weeks before our spring half, so I didn't even try to lobby @MoanasPapa for it. The timing just won't work. But I'm SUPER excited to read your recaps, everyone!


----------



## LSUlakes

Looks like I missed a lot of talk yesterday about the Silo District Marathon. DW watches that show from time to time so I am familiar with the cast. It seems to be one of the more realistic home shows instead of the "Meet Bob and Sue. Bob collects old beer bottles, and Sue is a professional daydreamer. Their budget is $1,500,001.00 for a new home. Lets see what options they have and where will they end up!" 

Back to Waco, May seems a little late in the year for a marathon. Average temps according to the internet is a low of 60 ish and highs in the 80's. Maybe I am a wimp, but I dont like those conditions for 26.2. On top of that you have ~3 months to get ready for it now. I'll stop being negative now.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ZellyB said:


> Just to be clear, raisins on their own are fine. It is their presence in cookies which is an abomination.



Aren’t “raisins on their own” just the things children throw in the yards of people who’ve made a terrible Halloween choice? (And pick around in trail mix?)


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)

ATTQOTD: I've run in a few cool places, but my most scenic is probably from the Zap Fitness camp I went to this summer in NC. I would actually stop at a few places to just take in the views. The run was the 5 mile race called the Bear. We ran 5 miles gaining elevation minus a few flat spots. Seriously, not a single down hill on this route. Despite the course kicking my butt, the race ended on top of Grandfather Mt and the view was amazing! It was also much cooler at the top then where we started the race. So much so I had to put on a light jacket. Interesting side note, in the last mile as you are doing this zigzag path up the mountain, you are running on one of the turns that was shown in the running scene of Forest Gump.


----------



## LSUlakes

To end the first month of races for 2018 we have the following folks toeing the line this weekend:

27 - @KSellers88  - Callaway Gardens Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
27 - @Sanchez  - Charlie Post Classic 5k (20:59 / N/A)
28 - @gjramsey  - Hot Chocolate Houston 15k (NG / N/A)
28 - @txdisneygrl  - Hot Chocolate Houston 15k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! I look forward to hearing how your race goes. If you need to make a change to your race or goal, just let me know. If anyone else would like to add a race to this weekends list, let me know as well and I will be happy to include it in the OP.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)


ATTQOTD: Oh, this is really a toss-up...

Mt. Mitchell in NC (vacation): it was way more of a hike than a run, but it took the place of a scheduled run while I was on vacation and I went as fast as I could go, so I count it as one. Parked about halfway up, then took a trail to the top... A-MAZING views from the top!

Gulf Beaches of Pinellas County: my local get-away mere miles from my front door. Nothing soothes my soul like running on the beach with the Gulf waters gently lapping on the shore. ♥


----------



## Dis5150

LSUlakes said:


> Back to Waco, May seems a little late in the year for a marathon. Average temps according to the internet is a low of 60 ish and highs in the 80's. Maybe I am a wimp, but I dont like those conditions for 26.2. On top of that you have ~3 months to get ready for it now. I'll stop being negative now



I agree with all of those things, lol. And it starts at 7:00am instead of 6:00, which all the later in the year marathons seem to do. But (cover your ears @DopeyBadger) I am just aiming to finish under 6 hours (which is appropriate, since it is a 6 hour limit marathon) and it will be my 3rd marathon of the year, the first being Dopey, the second being Little Rock on March 4th. So with taking 2 weeks off after each marathon, it give me 7 weeks of training between each marathon. I may die but I will finish! Then I will have all summer to recover as I haven't even picked a fall marathon yet. Is there such a thing as always being marathon ready in training? I used to just try to stay half marathon ready, so I could run one on impulse if I saw an interesting one, lol.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: We are vacation-challenged, so I don't have any exotic locations. The most scenic is Mexico Beach/Port St. Joe, Florida. As @PrincessV mentioned, there is nothing like gulf beaches, white sand and blue water.

Mexico Beach is a do-nothing but sit on the beach, drink beer and eat oysters place. (Give me oysters and beer for dinner every day of the year, and I'll feel fine...)

We go in the off-season and it's so deserted that you can walk on the beach in the morning, then do the same in the afternoon and still see your footprints from the morning.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: We do an annual family trip up into northern Michigan to golf each summer. There are a lot of great golf/ski resorts up there that concentrate a lot of courses in a few areas. We like to try out different courses, but the Harbor Springs area is our favorite. I’ve run quite a bit up there and most of the trails are pretty nice. My favorite was running along Lake Michigan through the tunnel of trees.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)


Well I haven’t run in many interesting places. Outside of WDW the most interesting thing is probably the Milwaukee lake front. It’s a nice area to run a race with the water on one side and downtown Milwaukee on the other.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
I’ve been able to run some pretty scenic marathons. Anchorage, Pocatello (first half, second half - not so much), Bozeman, and Jackson Hole (although I can’t find my pictures for this one). I guess I’m a sucker for mountains.  I’ve also been able to do some training runs at the north entrance of Yellowstone.

Anchorage:



Pocatello:


Bozeman:




Gardiner, MT (Yellowstone):


ETA: Sorry I couldn’t stop at one place.


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> Well I haven’t run in many interesting places. Outside of WDW the most interesting thing is probably the Milwaukee lake front. It’s a nice area to run a race with the water on one side and downtown Milwaukee on the other.



$20 Half Marathon on the Milwaukee lake front!  

http://badgerlandstriders.org/events/south-shore-half-marathon-2/


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)



I haven't done too many runs or races out in the great wide open where the scenery is spectacular.  My most scenic runs would probably be either the Battleship Half Marathon that takes you across high bridges over the Cape Fear River and gives really nice expansive views of the river, salt marshes and historic downtown Wilmington, NC or on the other end of the spectrum the Race 13.1 Roanoke course that runs along a greenway with the river on one side and the Blue Ridge Mountains on the other.  Hopefully I'll get out to something like the Vacation Race series and have some really nice views.  I also have high hopes for nice scenery during the ultra in March that runs along the beach.


----------



## GollyGadget

I love running on vacation as it's a great way to really explore an area. Last summer, we cruised the Mediterranean so while the route itself was just looping the cruise ship track several times, the surrounding scenery was beautiful. 


@LSUlakes - I'm finally registered for some races. Please add these:
Feb 18 - Chili Chase 4 Mile (30:29)
Mar 17 - St Patrick's Day 5K (22:39)
Apr 28 - Kentucky Derby miniMarathon (1:44:57)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Whelp... here we go again... I feel compelled to defend the cookie. 



roxymama said:


> Also a great place to vent about raisins.


I had the most _delicious_ oatmeal raisin cookie over the weekend and almost put a picture on insta just to tag you. 


sourire said:


> I needed that laugh tonight (err...this morning, I guess)!! We went on for pages about raisins, if I recall correctly...


Nothing funny about raisins.  



ZellyB said:


> Just to be clear, raisins on their own are fine. It is their presence in cookies which is an abomination.


Come on!! They are delish in cookies! 



Bree said:


> LOL! Oatmeal raisin cookies are one of my favorites. Whole Foods makes an awesome vegan oatmeal raisin cookie (I’m not vegan).


YES! I have finally found one of my people.

I also want to clarify that chocolate chip oatmeal is one of my favorite cookies, but we must appreciate the oatmeal raisin cookie! It doesn't have to be an either/or... they can cohabit the cookie tray in harmony!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: The most scenic place I have ever run was the New River Half marathon in the mountains in Todd, NC. It was a rough race for me personally but it was a beautiful race. Half of the race ran parallel with the river and the other half was hills (gorgeous but freaking HARD to run up). 

Yesterday’s question: I do not keep a journal but do keep up with my runs via Garmin Connect and Strava.


----------



## Nole95

To date, the most scenic place my wife and I have run is along the Seine River in Paris.  We pretty much ran from our hotel by the Louvre to the Eiffel Tower and back.  Side trip through the Tuileries, and that was a pretty nice run.


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> But (cover your ears @DopeyBadger) I am just aiming to finish under 6 hours (which is appropriate, since it is a 6 hour limit marathon)



The ear-covering won't work...you have to tell him to cover his eyes!!! 



run.minnie.miles said:


> Whelp... here we go again... I feel compelled to defend the cookie.
> 
> 
> I had the most _delicious_ oatmeal raisin cookie over the weekend and almost put a picture on insta just to tag you.
> 
> Nothing funny about raisins.
> 
> 
> Come on!! They are delish in cookies!
> 
> 
> YES! I have finally found one of my people.
> 
> I also want to clarify that chocolate chip oatmeal is one of my favorite cookies, but we must appreciate the oatmeal raisin cookie! It doesn't have to be an either/or... they can cohabit the cookie tray in harmony!



I pretty much only bring up the raisins now to see how quickly I can summon you and @ZellyB to the conversation 
#internettroll

ATTQOTD:  I really enjoy running along Lake Michigan.  I've done it now in races in Chicago, St Joseph, MI & Milwaukee.  I'll add in the "lake" in Epcots world showcase and the riverfront in Cincy as other bodies of water I've enjoyed running by.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: When I lived in Vegas, I just ran around my house area (boring). Now that I live in a cute town on the lake, the views and sights can be pretty amazing. But last fall we went to Flagstaff for a weekend and I ran there which was gorgeous. I feel more dedicated to running now and any trips we are planning out of town (that aren't race related) and I super excited to run at! Like in a few weeks we are headed to Sonoma, California and I have a 12 miler schedule. I cannot wait. (Past me is like W T F.)



DopeyBadger said:


> $20 Half Marathon on the Milwaukee lake front!


A $20 HM?!?! Even I clicked through and I don't live close. Haha.



run.minnie.miles said:


> Whelp... here we go again... I feel compelled to defend the cookie.


I will stand by you and say that if I know it is in fact an Oatmeal Raisin cookie that I will quite enjoy it. But I would rather have a Chocolate Chip cookie. I prefer my raisins in things. I can't just snack on them. But gimme some Craisins any day and I'll be happy.

Side note: Thank you to everyone for not saying "Raisins are a tragic story of grapes that could have been wine." Because they aren't the same grapes used and omg that would probably be a terrible wine.


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)



I've had a few business trips to San Francisco, and loved running along the waterfront to and from the Golden Gate Bridge.  
My favorite, though, is running around Mackinac Island in Michigan. It's an 8 mile loop with no cars, just bicycles and horses.  Beautiful shoreline, lots of trees, the Mackinac Bridge in the distance.  Just watch out for those road apples.  I've only done it once, but I'd love to go back.


----------



## LSUlakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Mexico Beach is a do-nothing but sit on the beach, drink beer and eat oysters place. (*Give me oysters and beer for dinner every day of the year, and I'll feel fine.*..)



You do not need to go to the beach for this, just come sit on my back porch with me. I will pick up a sack of oysters from time to time. We start off eating them raw, then we start putting them on the pit, and at the end of the night, the remainder is usually fried. Its a full afternoon of greatness! I LOVE oysters and raw is probably the best way to eat them!


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: My local half/full marathon is the Colorado Marathon, which is a very scenic course that I run every May.  Running the trails in the foothills around here, and up in the mountain towns when we are up there in the summer, always have fantastic Rocky Mountain backgrounds.  The most scenic to me, perhaps because it was so different than CO, was running around the grounds of Ashford Castle in Ireland and into the nearby village of Cong.  The whole run felt like I was in a postcard!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)


I remember thinking that running in Colorado would have been so much more beautiful if I could just breathe.. But still very scenic. 
This is close to home, but I love running at my husband family's farm. He is involved part time on the farm and I love running out there and then hopping in the combine or tractor for a round during planting or harvest. It is beautiful! 



roxymama said:


> I pretty much only bring up the raisins now to see how quickly I can summon you and @ZellyB to the conversation
> #internettroll


Ha! I fall for it every single time... 
#goodtroll #cantstopthefeeling



jennamfeo said:


> I will stand by you and say that if I know it is in fact an Oatmeal Raisin cookie that I will quite enjoy it. But I would rather have a Chocolate Chip cookie. I prefer my raisins in things. I can't just snack on them. But gimme some Craisins any day and I'll be happy.



Amen! Amen!


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)


Northern Ohio has an awesome metroparks system.  I run at various parks and all the paths/trails are gorgeous. Some have deep woods, most have great hills (I know, but I like the hills), up and down ravines, over large bridges, next to rivers, and along Lake Erie.  I went for a trail run yesterday in the snow and ice in one of the parks.  It was a fairly short run next to a creek and down to Lake Erie.  Beautiful.  

I will say that I've done some awesome hikes (and pretty short runs) in and around Red Rock Canyon outside of Vegas.  As a flatlander being in and around the mountains leaves me speechless every time.


----------



## LSUlakes

I would also like to talk about the cookies. I do not like raisins nor do I enjoy oatmeal. Give me chocolate chip cookies baked at home they are the GOAT of cookies. Oreos (double stuff) come in a strong second. And now I am hungry...


----------



## JeffW

run.minnie.miles said:


> I remember thinking that running in Colorado would have been so much more beautiful if I could just breathe.. But still very scenic.


Elevation is a real thing that most people underestimate until they are here.  I'm always amazed at how well I can breathe when I drop down to sea level (probably why I have PR'd at Disney multiple times)


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  For me, it would be the Schuylkill River trail in Philly behind the Art Museum.  That same trip, I did a run across the Ben Franklin bridge and back and than around Independence hall and that area.  

For the Raisins debate, I am for.  In cookies or by themselves, they work for me!


----------



## jennamfeo

Capang said:


> Red Rock Canyon outside of Vegas


I am running a half there in a month!!!



Dis5150 said:


> I used to just try to stay half marathon ready, so I could run one on impulse if I saw an interesting one, lol.


I like to pretend that I am always half marathon ready. And I like that this is a thing I can now say. Haha.



LSUlakes said:


> Give me chocolate chip cookies baked at home they are the GOAT of cookies. Oreos (double stuff) come in a strong second. And now I am hungry...


This one time (and then many, many times after that) I made chocolate chip cookies and then surrounded the dough around an oreo and then baked them and OMG BEST COOKIES EVER.


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> The ear-covering won't work...you have to tell him to cover his eyes!!!



Funny enough, I read it in @Dis5150's voice in my head so ears or eyes would be appropriate to cover.  



jennamfeo said:


> A $20 HM?!?! Even I clicked through and I don't live close. Haha.



It used to be $12 when I first ran it in 2015.  It's pretty bare bones.  No medals, no bands/entertainment, etc.  It's water/gatorade cups on a table, a USATF certified course, pair of gloves, and blocked off path for safety.  About 1000 runners as well.  But honestly, it's hard to beat that price!


----------



## evenstar

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)


My usual route is the waterfront about a mile from home and it's pretty, especially as the seasons change


----------



## Jules76126

My most scenic runs are in Maine. My in laws live by the coast, very close to Old Orchard Beach so I get to see some pretty sights throughout the summer. I am really sad that I started running so late as I missed some very scenic places that I have traveled to. I guess it means I need to go back so I can run there. I am hoping to get some scenic runs in Ireland this summer. 

Also I abhor raisins - like won't eat them ever. One my first date with my husband, I accidentally ordered a cinnamon bun with raisins in it. So picked around them and tried to hide them, but it was in vain. He was like you don't like raisins? And I was like no as I wanted to melt into the ground lol


----------



## Chaitali

Looking back, I think the most scenic run I've done has been while we were on Maui.  It was a path right by the ocean and had a beautiful view of the sunrise over the water as well as the mountains in the distance. And on my other side was the gorgeous landscaping of all the fancy beachfront hotels.


----------



## Capang

jennamfeo said:


> I am running a half there in a month!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one time (and then many, many times after that) I made chocolate chip cookies and then surrounded the dough around an oreo and then baked them and OMG BEST COOKIES EVER.


Super jealous.  Such a great area.
omg that sounds amazing


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)



I hate the hills, but Central Park isn't ugly.
Roosevelt Island has some nice views too - you can see Manhattan and Queens and there's a nice lighthouse on the tip of the island.
I also liked Flushing Meadow Corona Park, lots of fun Worlds Fair remnants there (and we might have also been able to see Citi Field from the course, I can't remember - I definitely saw it when I got off the 7 train right there)
(This is all races - my regular running routes are just trees and baseball fields)


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> I would also like to talk about the cookies. I do not like raisins nor do I enjoy oatmeal. Give me chocolate chip cookies baked at home they are the GOAT of cookies. Oreos (double stuff) come in a strong second. And now I am hungry...



Confession: I actually prefer Chips Ahoy to Oreos. But if we are talking Oreos, double stuf chocolate creme is my favorite.
I'm sure I mentioned this during the original discussion on @roxymama's journal (well, maybe), but ... I like both oatmeal chocolate chip and oatmeal raisin. Basically ... I like any cookie. Cookies are the best. Homemade chocolate chip cookies are pretty great, but I fail every time I try to make them. The only cookie I can bake is snickerdoodles (good news is, my snickerdoodles seem to be fairly popular, so I can get away with only baking one thing)


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Very simple but the place where I run all my long runs in our local state park and it is beautiful! I literally run thru the park and around the lake. 



jennamfeo said:


> Like in a few weeks we are headed to Sonoma, California and I have a 12 miler schedule. I cannot wait. (Past me is like W T F.)



So beautiful there! I was born and raised in Sonoma county, lived there almost 40 years (minus a few years in Santa Cruz and a couple in Humboldt county). The city of Sonoma is very quaint and the shops are fun! If you are able (and if you haven't been there before) the Sonoma county coastline is just gorgeous and so many cute shops to go in! 

ETA: Strangely I hate raisins in cookies and cinnamon rolls but love them in cinnamon raisin toast.


----------



## Dis5150

SarahDisney said:


> The only cookie I can bake is snickerdoodles (good news is, my snickerdoodles seem to be fairly popular, so I can get away with only baking one thing)



Snickerdoodles are my absolute favorite! Mine are also pretty popular at least with my family but I am lazy and hate baking cookies! So please feel free to send me some of yours.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

ATTQOTD: Castaway Cay is by far the most scenic run I’ve ever done!


----------



## Capang

TinkerBellLiz said:


> ATTQOTD: Castaway Cay is by far the most scenic run I’ve ever done!
> 
> View attachment 297904 View attachment 297906 View attachment 297907


Excellent! Doing that one in July. Because July seems like a perfect time to run on a tropical island, right?


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  Nothing very scenic for me, but I do get to see a lot of wildlife around my home. There is a pair of bald eagles that live in the conservation area next to our subdivision.  I got to watch them catch a rabbit while I was taking a walk on Monday!  Picture quality sucks because they were pretty for away from me and I was using my phone.  

  

We also have sandhill cranes that are nearly as tall as me that creep me out.  There’s also a pair of alligators in the pond behind my house that have been named Purse and Shoes.  As for Disney races, I love running through World Showcase in the dark and Castaway Cay was a fun time. 

I don’t care that much for chocolate chip cookies and Oreos are icky. I could eat my weight in peanut butter cookies though.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Another vote for Castaway Cay! It really is a beautiful island. I also really enjoyed training runs through NYC and Toronto. It’s fun to sightsee while exercising, and I kind of love the forced breaks while waiting to cross the street (I do not run in place)!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Running while on vacation is a relatively new concept for me...kicking myself for not picking up running in my younger years when I traveled more. So far though, I think running along Lake Michigan & Lake Superior are my favorites.


----------



## chuckille

Chaitali said:


> Looking back, I think the most scenic run I've done has been while we were on Maui.  It was a path right by the ocean and had a beautiful view of the sunrise over the water as well as the mountains in the distance. And on my other side was the gorgeous landscaping of all the fancy beachfront hotels.



I second this. I love hearing the waves crashing on a beautiful Hawaii morning while running on the boardwalk. There are usually lots of people out, but everyone seems to be in a good mood!


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> This one time (and then many, many times after that) I made chocolate chip cookies and then surrounded the dough around an oreo and then baked them and OMG BEST COOKIES EVER.



I'm trying to make better decisions with my diet these days. This idea is not helping lol.


----------



## sourire

gjramsey said:


> it would be the Schuylkill River trail in Philly behind the Art Museum.


This is near my neck of the woods! The majority of the races here include this route, and ppl tend to complain that it gets boring (first world problems), but I think running on the trail, along Boathouse Row, and by the Art Museum may be some of the best views in the city!

ATTQOTD: Most scenic: running around Mission Bay (and getting lost) while on a trip for a conference in San Diego last year. I didn't start running until a few years ago, and I wish I picked it up sooner to be able to run in some of the wonderful places we've visited, but that's okay, because there are still lots of places yet to see!


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)



Tough, but here are a few of my top favorites:

- There is a bike/walk/run trail in Brunswick, ME I love running on during summer and fall months.
- Wine Glass Half Marathon in Corning, NY
- Big Lake Half Marathon in Alton, NH
- Running around Willoughby Lake in Westmore, VT

I don't get to run these often, but they are great when I do/did.



Chaitali said:


> Looking back, I think the most scenic run I've done has been while we were on Maui.  It was a path right by the ocean and had a beautiful view of the sunrise over the water as well as the mountains in the distance. And on my other side was the gorgeous landscaping of all the fancy beachfront hotels.



This is great to know. I'm hoping to do a 11.5-mile race in 2019 when my family and I travel to Maui!


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> Just to be clear, raisins on their own are fine. It is their presence in cookies which is an abomination.



She speaks the truth!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)



I've been lucky enough to run in some quite scenic places over the years, including my hometown in Maine, and the prettiest is probably in Cape Town. There's a wonderful race there which starts in Cape Town, runs down the coast along the Indian Ocean, across to the Atlantic, and back into Cape Town for the finish. Some of the most incredible natural beauty in the world.


----------



## PCFriar80

FFigawi said:


> She speaks the truth!



I guess banana raisin cookie are out too?  
And while we're on cookies....figs on their own are NOT fine.
Add them to a newton and magic!  
Not sure what a newton really is, besides a scientist, but I'm
sticking with my fig newtons!!


----------



## JeffW

FFigawi said:


> There's a wonderful race there which starts in Cape Town, runs down the coast along the Indian Ocean, across to the Atlantic, and back into Cape Town for the finish. Some of the most incredible natural beauty in the world.



Is that Two Oceans Marathon?  That's #3 on my list of international marathons for the future


----------



## PrincessV

Oatmeal cookies with raisins, chocolate chips, dates, and walnuts. FTW.


----------



## FFigawi

PCFriar80 said:


> I guess banana raisin cookie are out too?
> And while we're on cookies....figs on their own are NOT fine.
> Add them to a newton and magic!
> Not sure what a newton really is, besides a scientist, but I'm
> sticking with my fig newtons!!



Bananas are always out! 



JeffW said:


> Is that Two Oceans Marathon?  That's #3 on my list of international marathons for the future



Sure is! A great race, though be mindful of the cutoff time.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> You do not need to go to the beach for this, just come sit on my back porch with me. I will pick up a sack of oysters from time to time. We start off eating them raw, then we start putting them on the pit, and at the end of the night, the remainder is usually fried. Its a full afternoon of greatness! I LOVE oysters and raw is probably the best way to eat them!



I'm there. I'll bring the beer and Tabasco since nothing else (crackers, cocktail sauce, horseradish) is required.

I think of oysters as 'raisins of the sea': great by themselves but not so great in cookies.


----------



## JulieODC

I try to run when we visit new places - quick way to get a good sense of a new place.

About a year ago I visited Bristol, Uk and did a run to a scenic bridge with a gorgeous view of the English countryside. Very memorable!





On a more regular basis, my favorite run goes along a bike trail in NH - lake
And Mountain View’s galore!





I’ve done a few races in southern RI, near Newport, that go along the ocean with gorgeous views as well!


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm there. I'll bring the beer and Tabasco since nothing else (crackers, cocktail sauce, horseradish) is required.
> 
> I think of oysters as 'raisins of the sea': great by themselves but not so great in cookies.



Count me in too! Had half a dozen last night, in fact.


----------



## Miranda

Re: Oreos... why are the double stuff ones not the norm?  Like who out there is even buying the single stuffed Oreos?


----------



## LSUlakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm there. I'll bring the beer and Tabasco since nothing else (crackers, cocktail sauce, horseradish) is required.
> 
> I think of oysters as 'raisins of the sea': great by themselves but not so great in cookies.



I like IPA's... I only stabbed myself once so far shucking oysters... that required medical attention. The sad part is, I was about halfway through the sack and just grabbed my first beer, took a sip, grabbed a oyster and it slipped putting the blade about 2-3" inches into the soft skin area between my thumb and index finger. The first few dozen oysters were being used to stuff a goose. I now have a thick glove I use to prevent such accidents from happening again. lol


----------



## LSUlakes

Miranda said:


> Re: Oreos... why are the double stuff ones not the norm?  Like who out there is even buying the single stuffed Oreos?



My wife will get the single layer ones when she makes Oreo balls. The double stuff is not recommend per whatever pintrest recipe she uses.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)



I am fortunate in that I am about 1.5 miles from my door to the entrance of our local park system which is beautiful and I run that all the time.  I'm trying to think of my most scenic run and the one that is coming to mind is running the river path along the Schuylkill in Philadelphia.  That was a really nice run the few times I've done it.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> I like IPA's


You would...

Okay, that's it. I'm baking cookies this weekend.


----------



## SarahDisney

PCFriar80 said:


> And while we're on cookies....figs on their own are NOT fine.



Blasphemy! I love figs! (My favorite is dried, but I'll eat them regular too)



PCFriar80 said:


> Not sure what a newton really is, besides a scientist, but I'm



A town in Massachusetts (or is it a city? You'd think I'd know, since I lived there for 3 years ...). People who run the Boston Marathon are not particularly fond of the hills there. They may need Fig Newtons to survive those hills


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:   Scenic runs while on vacation—Teton Village to South Gate of Grand Teton Nat’l Park has been my favorite.   Other places “in the running” for most scenic—Myrtle Beach, along the Mississippi in New Orleans, Melbourne Beach, FL and Gettysburg, PA.


----------



## Chaitali

derekleigh said:


> This is great to know. I'm hoping to do a 11.5-mile race in 2019 when my family and I travel to Maui!



That sounds amazing!  Everywhere we looked in Maui seemed to be beautiful   11.5 miles is an interesting distance, what's the race?


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Running along 30A in Florida. Goes through several smaller coastal towns, it is so flat and has views of the ocean and bay. I ran it at sunrise last year and it was amazing. I'd love to run in some of the places you guys are mentioning!

Edited because I am multitasking and cannot spell. LOL.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

FFigawi said:


> Bananas are always out!



Couldn't agree more. I despise bananas.


----------



## LSUlakes

Today is the birthday of the GOAT American runner, Steve Prefontaine.



jennamfeo said:


> *You would...*
> 
> Okay, that's it. I'm baking cookies this weekend.



What did I do? Whats wrong with IPA's? So yummy!



KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: Running along 30A in Florida. Goes through several smaller coastal towns, it is so flat and has views of the ocean and bay. I ran it at sunrise last year and it was amazing. I'd love to run in some of the places you guys are mentioning!
> 
> Edited because I am multitasking and cannot spell. LOL.



I've also ran this area on a trip before. During the summer it's sunrise or no running IMO. It gets hot in a hurry!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I ran in Belize, but the specific route I took wasn't overly pretty. Like @gjramsey, I also love the the Schuylkill River trail in Philly behind the Art Museum. But honestly, my favorite place to run is my husband's home town in Southern California. His parents live in a little hamlet in the foothills of the San Gabriel mountains, and the landscaping and houses in their neighborhood are just gorgeous, and the view of the mountains in the background is so lovely. On our last trip there, we ran through the neighborhood and up a mountain trail that looked down to downtown LA on one side, and into the valley and then the hills on the other. It was a tough trail to run (very hilly), but the views and the natural scenery were TOTALLY worth it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

The carrot cake cookies at Hollywood Studios have raisins in them. So I guess I have to be pro-raisin in cookies. At least in that one specific instance.

ETA: Seems like we’re gettinf close to needing a spin-off to The Running Thread, The Raisin Thread.


----------



## roxymama

It makes me so happy to see all this cookie talk!

And I apologize to the fig-populace but I made a salad with rehydrated figs last night...this is where you soak dry ones in hot water until they start resembling something slightly edible.
My husband said "what are these crunchy lumpy things I'm eating" 
What every chef yearns to hear!

Back on topic - who lives near or visits San Diego?  Any tips for fun things for a family to do in the summer?  Might have the chance to visit with relatives this year for a few days.


----------



## GollyGadget

roxymama said:


> Back on topic - who lives near or visits San Diego?  Any tips for fun things for a family to do in the summer?  Might have the chance to visit with relatives this year for a few days.


I haven't been in years (maybe even decades?) so this could be outdated advice but my family loved the zoo and the boardwalk in La Jolla.


In honor of pre, one of my favorite quotes of his:


----------



## Sleepless Knight

All this cookie talk reminds me of Seinfeld.  If we would only look to the cookie, all our problems would be solved.


----------



## LilyJC

I never stop to take pictures, but during my last leg of Ragnar SoCal’16, I couldn’t help myself. My pictures don’t do justice to the breathtaking beauty of Torrey Pines/La Jolla.


----------



## LilyJC

roxymama said:


> ves near or visits San Diego? Any tips for fun things for a family to do in the summer? Might have the chance to visit with relatives this year for a few days.



Definitely the San Diego Zoo (the Safari Park is also amazing), Sea World, Legoland, Coronado/Silverstrand... Depending on when you’re in town, San Diego always seems to have some running event going. And of course a quick trip up to Disneyland can’t be beat!


----------



## TheHamm

Barca33Runner said:


> The carrot cake cookies at Hollywood Studios have raisins in them. So I guess I have to be pro-raisin in cookies. At least in that one specific instance.


Tell me more!  I am pro raisin (particularly in cinnamon rolls) yet will not tolerate no buttered nuts masquerading in my baked goods- I feel so duped when that errant walnut rips open the roof of my mouth!- and love carrot cake, so I will need to know more here.....
Also, no oreos.  The cream is fine but the outer cardboard caps are a waste of wanna-be-chocolate space. 

As for the ATTQOTD, I wanted to love running on a lake Michigan beach, but much like Cruz Ramirez, the beach ate me.  All I really want to do is run along a wooded path with small rolling hills, no holes or tree roots to propel me forward, and non-lethal animals to give me something to stop and look at (again, Cruz-like but turtles not a crab).


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)
> .


Most scenic for me would be ocean view runs; Marginal way in Ogunquit Maine and the Virginia Beach Boardwalk.  From a race standpoint, the Falmouth Road Race as you make the turn out of Woods Hole just past mile 1, from miles 3 - 4.5 and then the finish.  That was "back in the day for me".


----------



## roxymama

LilyJC said:


> Definitely the San Diego Zoo (the Safari Park is also amazing), Sea World, Legoland, Coronado/Silverstrand... Depending on when you’re in town, San Diego always seems to have some running event going. And of course a quick trip up to Disneyland can’t be beat!



Thanks!!!  I think the zoo is a must for me.  How quick is the trip to DL?  I know it says 90 min online but can traffic make that insanely longer?

Any thoughts on the hotel del Coronado?  I see it's what the grand Floridian is based on.  Is it a cool place to visit?  (If you've ever gone there)


----------



## IamTrike

Dis5150 said:


> I am also registered for the full! We can drive there so I just need to pick a hotel. DH didn’t want to go the guest cottage route. I’m thinking North Waco so closer to the parking for the race and not having to worry about streets being closed? Idk. @Keels where is this pub you were speaking of?



We booked the Hilton.  It looks like it's less than a mile from the start.   It may not be completely optimal but I could use points. 



jennamfeo said:


> GAH! So jealous of both of you. I just can't commit yet. I have commitment problems. But if I do go, I am only doing the half. I'll keep you both posted.


I think I am going to try and film it with my go pro



LSUlakes said:


> Looks like I missed a lot of talk yesterday about the Silo District Marathon. DW watches that show from time to time so I am familiar with the cast. It seems to be one of the more realistic home shows instead of the "Meet Bob and Sue. Bob collects old beer bottles, and Sue is a professional daydreamer. Their budget is $1,500,001.00 for a new home. Lets see what options they have and where will they end up!"
> 
> Back to Waco, May seems a little late in the year for a marathon. Average temps according to the internet is a low of 60 ish and highs in the 80's. Maybe I am a wimp, but I don't like those conditions for 26.2. On top of that you have ~3 months to get ready for it now. I'll stop being negative now.


This definitely won't be an A race, but I am a little nervous about temps. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)



Ohh this is a good questions.  


camaker said:


> I haven't done too many runs or races out in the great wide open where the scenery is spectacular.  My most scenic runs would probably be either the Battleship Half Marathon that takes you across high bridges over the Cape Fear River and gives really nice expansive views of the river, salt marshes and historic downtown Wilmington, NC or on the other end of the spectrum the Race 13.1 Roanoke course that runs along a greenway with the river on one side and the Blue Ridge Mountains on the other.  Hopefully I'll get out to something like the Vacation Race series and have some really nice views.  I also have high hopes for nice scenery during the ultra in March that runs along the beach.


Battleship is a fun race this is a good choice.  Those bridges at the start are suprisingly tough.



TinkerBellLiz said:


> ATTQOTD: Castaway Cay is by far the most scenic run I’ve ever done!
> 
> View attachment 297904 View attachment 297906 View attachment 297907



Castaway Cay is another good choice. 



LilyJC said:


> View attachment 297975 View attachment 297976 I never stop to take pictures, but during my last leg of Ragnar SoCal’16, I couldn’t help myself. My pictures don’t do justice to the breathtaking beauty of Torrey Pines/La Jolla.


La Jolla is beautiful.  I love walking around there but I've never gotten to run there.


----------



## IamTrike

roxymama said:


> Thanks!!!  I think the zoo is a must for me.  How quick is the trip to DL?  I know it says 90 min online but can traffic make that insanely longer?
> 
> Any thoughts on the hotel del Coronado?  I see it's what the grand Floridian is based on.  Is it a cool place to visit?  (If you've ever gone there)



We visited it the last time we went to DL we visited it.  It was really neat to walk around the grounds.  I think around Christmas they have an artificial ice rink out on the beach.   We didn't wind up staying there, but had fun walking around it. 

Also there is a Lighthouse there in San Diego.  It's got great views of San Diego, and during the right time of year you can watch whales migrate there.


----------



## LilyJC

roxymama said:


> Thanks!!!  I think the zoo is a must for me.  How quick is the trip to DL?  I know it says 90 min online but can traffic make that insanely longer?
> 
> Any thoughts on the hotel del Coronado?  I see it's what the grand Floridian is based on.  Is it a cool place to visit?  (If you've ever gone there)



The Hotel del Coronado is absolutely amazing, and there is a fantastic running/bike path that you can use to get to Silverstrand Beach. 

Traffic can make the trip up to Disneyland brutal, but if you time it right you’ll be ok. Super fun new attractions opening up for summer!


----------



## roxymama

IamTrike said:


> We visited it the last time we went to DL we visited it.  It was really neat to walk around the grounds.  I think around Christmas they have an artificial ice rink out on the beach.   We didn't wind up staying there, but had fun walking around it.
> 
> Also there is a Lighthouse there in San Diego.  It's got great views of San Diego, and during the right time of year you can watch whales migrate there.





LilyJC said:


> The Hotel del Coronado is absolutely amazing, and there is a fantastic running/bike path that you can use to get to Silverstrand Beach.
> 
> Traffic can make the trip up to Disneyland brutal, but if you time it right you’ll be ok. Super fun new attractions opening up for summer!



Thanks guys, I think we'll need to check these things out.  But I have a weird fear of whales so I'll just maybe not participate in their migration 

I may come back and ask more questions once plans solidify.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JeffW said:


> Elevation is a real thing that most people underestimate until they are here.  I'm always amazed at how well I can breathe when I drop down to sea level (probably why I have PR'd at Disney multiple times)



You are so right- I grew up just a couple hours from Denver, so altitude wasn't a big deal when I still lived near there and went to Denver. But go into the mountains and breathing is tough! 

I really would like to run Bolder Boulder someday, but honestly the altitude scares me! Plus.. I went to a Buffs/Huskers game a few years ago in Boulder and remember just the _walk_ up the hill to the stadium was brutal.


----------



## IamTrike

I travel a lot for work so I've really enjoyed running around the harbor and gardens in Sydney, as well as running in New Zealand and around the Emperor's palace in Japan.  (Its such a popular running spot that a local running club rents shoes and clothes)

My most recent trip was to Heidelburg Germany and London. 

In Heidelburg I got to run along the Rhine and Up to this cool castle from the 1100s

 
 

In London I love running around Hyde Park/Kensington Gardens.    This is Kensington Palace where Princess Diana lived.   I love running to the Peter Pan statue in that park.


----------



## Barca33Runner

TheHamm said:


> Tell me more! I am pro raisin (particularly in cinnamon rolls) yet will not tolerate no buttered nuts masquerading in my baked goods- I feel so duped when that errant walnut rips open the roof of my mouth!- and love carrot cake, so I will need to know more here.....



  

Images are not mine. These are from Disney Food Blog. The cookies originated at The Writer’s Stop and are now found in Sweet Spells. They are a cake cookie, quite large, and generous with the sugar. I get one every visit to HS and make sure I have someone to share so I don’t go into a sugar coma.


----------



## IamTrike

Once upon a time I got to go to a magical land where this guy took me on a tour of his stomping grounds:



He's kind of a big deal around here.  Plus we were twinning!

We got to see the local sights.
 

While the route was really neat, and the meal afterwards was a lot of fun.   For me one of the most memorable parts of running is getting to make connections on this board and meet those people in real life.


----------



## PrincessMickey

run.minnie.miles said:


> You are so right- I grew up just a couple hours from Denver, so altitude wasn't a big deal when I still lived near there and went to Denver. But go into the mountains and breathing is tough!
> 
> I really would like to run Bolder Boulder someday, but honestly the altitude scares me! Plus.. I went to a Buffs/Huskers game a few years ago in Boulder and remember just the _walk_ up the hill to the stadium was brutal.



Do it, it’s a fun run! I am not ashamed I walked that hill last year, plus some. I want to run it again this year but I’m on the fence, more due to my work schedule than anything. If I do, I will more than likely walk that hill again but my goal would be to run more of it than last year.


----------



## kleph

alrighty, i was on board and raring to go this time last year and then got whalloped by work. i ended up running less than 100 miles TOTAL for 2017. i've had individual months with more miles than that when marathon training.

so work has changed and i'm back out there doing my regular runs. it's only been since new years but i've progressed well and like to think i'm back in the routine. to keep me focused i've already signed up for two races in February (see below). if all goes well, i'm seriously considering the WDW marathon next year.

February 10 Dash for the Beads 10K (NG)
February 25 The Cowtown half marathon (NG)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> Back on topic - who lives near or visits San Diego? Any tips for fun things for a family to do in the summer?



I'm not from the area, but spent a lot of time in LA on business last year. One of the best things I've ever done is take the Amtrak Pacific Surfliner from LA to San Diego for a day at the zoo. The Anaheim station is a quick Uber ride (4 miles) from Disneyland.

Full disclosure: I'm a train nerd when I'm not a running/Disney/LEGO nerd, so that may sway my opinion.


----------



## PrincessMickey

roxymama said:


> Back on topic - who lives near or visits San Diego?  Any tips for fun things for a family to do in the summer?  Might have the chance to visit with relatives this year for a few days.



I've only been there on a day trip, we went to Sea World. But we did go to this amazing place for desserts, if I make it back there I think this will be my first stop! 

https://extraordinarydesserts.com/


----------



## LSUlakes

IamTrike said:


> Once upon a time I got to go to a magical land where this guy took me on a tour of his stomping grounds:
> 
> View attachment 298006
> 
> He's kind of a big deal around here.  Plus we were twinning!
> 
> We got to see the local sights.
> View attachment 298008 View attachment 298007
> 
> While the route was really neat, and the meal afterwards was a lot of fun.   For me one of the most memorable parts of running is getting to make connections on this board and meet those people in real life.



I was wondering if this was going to come up lol. I would also like to add that shortly after I got there I went change from work clothes to running clothes and when I came out I find my running partner changing a flat tire for someone in the parking lot and giving advice on what she should do next. Quality individual! It was a good run, and I a always more than happy to run with anyone from this board around my town to show them the sites and expose them to my favorite dining location. 



kleph said:


> alrighty, i was on board and raring to go this time last year and then got whalloped by work. i ended up running less than 100 miles TOTAL for 2017. i've had individual months with more miles than that when marathon training.
> 
> so work has changed and i'm back out there doing my regular runs. it's only been since new years but i've progressed well and like to think i'm back in the routine. to keep me focused i've already signed up for two races in February (see below). if all goes well, i'm seriously considering the WDW marathon next year.
> 
> February 10 Dash for the Beads 10K (NG)
> February 25 The Cowtown half marathon (NG)



Welcome back to the thread! Best of luck with your upcoming races! I will add them to the list soon.


----------



## LSUlakes

Does anyone have a recipe for a low carb meal that the main protein is not chicken or beans. I feel like I am always eating chicken and I just dont like beans! I'm kinda of a picky eater....


----------



## Disney at Heart

jennamfeo said:


> Okay, that's it. I'm baking cookies this weekend.


I’m not sure about which cookies are really best. If you will send me a variety of oatmeal-raisin, chocolate chip, peanut butter, white chocolate macadamia nut, carrot cake, coconut, wedding cookies or whatever you are making, I’ll be glad to taste-test all of them and give you a final vote on which is the best.


----------



## kski907

roxymama said:


> Back on topic - who lives near or visits San Diego? Any tips for fun things for a family to do in the summer? Might have the chance to visit with relatives this year for a few days.



We were stationed there 2 years ago beside the awesome ones already mentioned my kids liked the Midway(tour of aircraft carrier downtown)  Shopping at Seaport village, ball game at petco park and BBQ at Kansas City BBQ especially if you are a Top Gun Fan.  Also family booked me a tour of the Coronado Hotel for mothers day once, definitely worth it.  Lots of neat history.


ATTQOTD:  We have been stationed in 4 different cities in Alaska and all hikes runs are scenic, but my favorite would have to be out the road in Cordova alaska.  They actually have a half and full race in July for salmon Jam.  You'll run right by here.


----------



## Dis5150

@LSUlakes 
 We eat a lot of bbq/grilled meats with salad and cottage cheese. My mom dips pork chops in egg then crushed pork rinds mixed with Parmesan cheese then fries them. Tacos with low carb tortillas or as a salad. That’s off the top of my head lol. And I LOVE this website https://alldayidreamaboutfood.com/recipes-index/

She has a Facebook group with the same name. All the things I’ve tried from there have been great!


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> Any thoughts on the hotel del Coronado?  I see it's what the grand Floridian is based on.  Is it a cool place to visit?  (If you've ever gone there)



I stayed at the hotel del long before the GF, and while they are similar, the lobby at GF seemed a bit gaudy in comparison to the much smaller (but giant in its time I am sure) del and the little old man running the elevator. The winter beach ice rink was bizarre to me (I skate outside, but never on a beach!), but my husband is lobbying to take our kids for Christmas someday. It has more recently been acquired by Hilton, so I’m all for it if we can use hotel points for the stay. We spent time in the pool, we hung out on the beach- for enough $$ they will build you a beach fire stocked with chairs, a bucket of marshmallows, chocolate, & graham crackers and another of champagne. We had stopped at Stone Brewing (and several others) and brought our own drinks as we are fancy, but not that fancy. You could just visit, they have a restaurant, a bar with meh beer (the local brewery’s orange wheat was the best choice), and an ice cream place that was lovely.

I’m pretty sure I can just split my time in SD stopping for fish tacos everywhere and hanging in Balboa Park. The vegetation is just so different than home, I love it!


----------



## Dis5150

IamTrike said:


> We booked the Hilton.  It looks like it's less than a mile from the start.   It may not be completely optimal but I could use points.



I don’t travel for work anymore so I don’t rack up many points. I booked Best Western Plus, on the northern side. It’s 2 miles from the stadium parking and I got a good rate. DH will probably go watch me start then head back to the room (since I take 6 hours lol) so wanted something outside the course/closed roads etc. Hopefully they will have the free trolly from the stadium running all day so he can come back and watch me finish!


----------



## FredtheDuck

San Diego is one of my favorite cities. Hotel Del is lovely. Great location and some wonderful restaurants on site. Roxykiddo would probably love the little arcade area. You guys would probably love the beach bar, too. Fun little shops as well. There are also some great surfing classes offered in that area. 

Balboa Park and the zoo are musts. I am also biased because my SIL is a keeper at the Safari Park, but I highly recommend it (and loved it as a kid, well before I met SIL), especially with kids. Gaslamp has fun food and bars. La Jolla does, too, though it always struck me as more “college,” even if it is more laid back. Haven’t been to Sea World I’m over a decade but I loved it as a kid. Torrey Pines is also gorgeous both for golf and for hiking. 

I do want to caution about DLR. 90 minutes is probably reasonable, but traffic CAN balloon it, depending on if you’re there on a holiday weekend.


----------



## LilyJC

LSUlakes said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for a low carb meal that the main protein is not chicken or beans. I feel like I am always eating chicken and I just dont like beans! I'm kinda of a picky eater....



Do you like ground turkey? Our family almost never does beef and can’t handle the consistency of pork. I make a veggie meatloaf that my hubby loves using the turkey, sautéed bell peppers (2 of any color chopped), onions, and garlic. A cup of salsa and I think the recipe calls for an egg but I never bother. And then we throw in about 1/2 a cup of whatever carb I have on hand, but the family prefers quinoa over brown rice. You could probably omit that if you want to keep it really low carb. Bake it after throwing it all together for 45 minutes on 350.


----------



## LilyJC

Oh, also an FYI in case anyone is interested in the lululemon Seawheeze 1/2... They went to a lottery system, and it’s open currently until tomorrow. http://www.seawheeze.com/content/seawheeze/index/run/about.html


----------



## Miranda

I've never had those carrot cake cookies at HS, but I did have an amazing carrot cake cupcake that was the size of my head at the ABC Commissary.  I don't know if it was a holiday thing only or something?  I don't see it on the menu... it was an Olaf cupcake.  I had had one the day or two before from the Main Street Bakery that was chocolate with vanilla frosting that was a Santa Mickey one, we were there in December.  I couldn't stop thinking about that cupcake and how huge it was, and then we ended up eating lunch there and I saw the carrot cake Olaf ones and I couldn't resist.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> I was wondering if this was going to come up lol. I would also like to add that shortly after I got there I went change from work clothes to running clothes and when I came out I find my running partner changing a flat tire for someone in the parking lot and giving advice on what she should do next. Quality individual! It was a good run, and I a always more than happy to run with anyone from this board around my town to show them the sites and expose them to my favorite dining location.


I was hesitant to post because I wasn't sure if it would weird you out.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: So beautiful there! I was born and raised in Sonoma county, lived there almost 40 years (minus a few years in Santa Cruz and a couple in Humboldt county).



I think this came up in the thread last year; you lived in Garberville while in Humboldt?  Anyway, you named two of my favorite places - Santa Cruz (my home town) and Humboldt (but I spent most of my time in Northern Humboldt).  I agree the Sonoma Coast is beautiful!  You have lived in some cool places, IMO.



LilyJC said:


> View attachment 297975 View attachment 297976 I never stop to take pictures, but during my last leg of Ragnar SoCal’16, I couldn’t help myself. My pictures don’t do justice to the breathtaking beauty of Torrey Pines/La Jolla.



Torrey Pines is so awesome!  Almost got to work there but ended up in Northern California instead.  Your picture made me miss California so much, just breath taking!


ATTQOTD:  I am thinking of two places, both here in Michigan.  Last summer I ran the Bayshore Marathon in Traverse City along Lake Michigan.  It was 26.2 miles of running along the coast, gorgeous!  The summer before I ran the Grand Island Marathon which is a trail race the goes around a little island off the coast of Northern Michigan on Lake Superior.  This was the most scenic run I have ever done.  Short of the stupid decision to follow the tradition and jump in the lake at the end of the race it was an incredible day!  Even for July, Lake Superior is cold!


----------



## dis_or_dat

@roxymama so many great SD suggestions. Since we have a toddler, we usually do Legoland but had a blast at Balboa park, it's huge with tons of museums. I highly recommend the Balboa park museum pass. Love the Gaslamp for touristy bars and bites. Noble Experiment is a fun speakeasy with good drinks!

ATTQOTD: my local trail is really beautiful next to a reservoir and the other trail is by the bay with views of SF, but I do like the beach path in Maui. I use to run along on the highway to get more miles but I found that there's a path near Honua resort that connects to lower Honoapiilani Rd that goes to Napili and Kapalua. The path near the lagoons at Aulani is nice too, I was able to see 2 dolphin pods meet at Ko Olina beach park.


----------



## roxymama

TheHamm said:


> I stayed at the hotel del long before the GF, and while they are similar, the lobby at GF seemed a bit gaudy in comparison to the much smaller (but giant in its time I am sure) del and the little old man running the elevator. The winter beach ice rink was bizarre to me (I skate outside, but never on a beach!), but my husband is lobbying to take our kids for Christmas someday. It has more recently been acquired by Hilton, so I’m all for it if we can use hotel points for the stay. We spent time in the pool, we hung out on the beach- for enough $$ they will build you a beach fire stocked with chairs, a bucket of marshmallows, chocolate, & graham crackers and another of champagne. We had stopped at Stone Brewing (and several others) and brought our own drinks as we are fancy, but not that fancy. You could just visit, they have a restaurant, a bar with meh beer (the local brewery’s orange wheat was the best choice), and an ice cream place that was lovely.
> 
> I’m pretty sure I can just split my time in SD stopping for fish tacos everywhere and hanging in Balboa Park. The vegetation is just so different than home, I love it!





FredtheDuck said:


> San Diego is one of my favorite cities. Hotel Del is lovely. Great location and some wonderful restaurants on site. Roxykiddo would probably love the little arcade area. You guys would probably love the beach bar, too. Fun little shops as well. There are also some great surfing classes offered in that area.
> 
> Balboa Park and the zoo are musts. I am also biased because my SIL is a keeper at the Safari Park, but I highly recommend it (and loved it as a kid, well before I met SIL), especially with kids. Gaslamp has fun food and bars. La Jolla does, too, though it always struck me as more “college,” even if it is more laid back. Haven’t been to Sea World I’m over a decade but I loved it as a kid. Torrey Pines is also gorgeous both for golf and for hiking.
> 
> I do want to caution about DLR. 90 minutes is probably reasonable, but traffic CAN balloon it, depending on if you’re there on a holiday weekend.





dis_or_dat said:


> @roxymama so many great SD suggestions. Since we have a toddler, we usually do Legoland but had a blast at Balboa park, it's huge with tons of museums. I highly recommend the Balboa park museum pass. Love the Gaslamp for touristy bars and bites. Noble Experiment is a fun speakeasy with good drinks!
> 
> ATTQOTD: my local trail is really beautiful next to a reservoir and the other trail is by the bay with views of SF, but I do like the beach path in Maui. I use to run along on the highway to get more miles but I found that there's a path near Honua resort that connects to lower Honoapiilani Rd that goes to Napili and Kapalua. The path near the lagoons at Aulani is nice too, I was able to see 2 dolphin pods meet at Ko Olina beach park.



Thank you everyone for the suggestions!!!!  We have Hilton points...and southwest points!!!  

Fun fact:  hubby and I know how to Balboa.  Its a dance people did at Balboa park.  But we've never been to that area.  

And if anyone ever wondered when I run most days.  It's 10:43pm and I just finished my 7+ miles.  Zzzzzz


----------



## evre13

ATTQOTD: I do have a journal, and I’m supposed to be on week one of my DB (TM) training plan, but I pulled a muscle in my back picking up my dog earlier this week, so I’m on non-jostling for the next 10 days. I will be updating it tonight, though! I started it for accountability reasons, but I’m interested to see if it becomes a place to talk about other things like coffee.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)
> 
> ATTQOTD: I've run in a few cool places, but my most scenic is probably from the Zap Fitness camp I went to this summer in NC. I would actually stop at a few places to just take in the views. The run was the 5 mile race called the Bear. We ran 5 miles gaining elevation minus a few flat spots. Seriously, not a single down hill on this route. Despite the course kicking my butt, the race ended on top of Grandfather Mt and the view was amazing! It was also much cooler at the top then where we started the race. So much so I had to put on a light jacket. Interesting side note, in the last mile as you are doing this zigzag path up the mountain, you are running on one of the turns that was shown in the running scene of Forest Gump.



Living in New England I have the ability to run near water and mountains.  So I have done some ocean runs.  I have run through Williamsburg on vacation.  But I still say one of the most scenic runs is running through WDW.  This may make me a dork but even though it is man made I still think the castle is beautiful so when I do get to run down Main Street it is always run for me.  In fact, when I am on the treadmill I often picture the castle in front of me like that's what I am running toward.  



LSUlakes said:


> To end the first month of races for 2018 we have the following folks toeing the line this weekend:
> 
> 27 - @KSellers88  - Callaway Gardens Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 27 - @Sanchez  - Charlie Post Classic 5k (20:59 / N/A)
> 28 - @gjramsey  - Hot Chocolate Houston 15k (NG / N/A)
> 28 - @txdisneygrl  - Hot Chocolate Houston 15k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! I look forward to hearing how your race goes. If you need to make a change to your race or goal, just let me know. If anyone else would like to add a race to this weekends list, let me know as well and I will be happy to include it in the OP.



Good luck!



kleph said:


> alrighty, i was on board and raring to go this time last year and then got whalloped by work. i ended up running less than 100 miles TOTAL for 2017. i've had individual months with more miles than that when marathon training.
> 
> so work has changed and i'm back out there doing my regular runs. it's only been since new years but i've progressed well and like to think i'm back in the routine. to keep me focused i've already signed up for two races in February (see below). if all goes well, i'm seriously considering the WDW marathon next year.
> 
> February 10 Dash for the Beads 10K (NG)
> February 25 The Cowtown half marathon (NG)



Welcome to the thread.  It's a good group of people.  I think you will enjoy it.  


As for the cookie conversation, I LOVE oatmeal raisin cookies.  You get the cookie and on occasional bite of sweetness from the raisin.  What could be better.


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> As for the cookie conversation, I LOVE oatmeal raisin cookies.  You get the cookie and on occasional bite of sweetness from the raisin.  What could be better.



You could use chocolate chips and move from occasional bite of sweetness to every bite of sweetness.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> You could use chocolate chips and move from occasional bite of sweetness to every bite of sweetness.



I'm with you.


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?

ATTQOTD: As much as I love the Mickey bar and ice cream sandwich, I am all about the cinnamon rolls from Gastons Tavern. I cant wait to be in the parks in April and eat one every time I step into the Magic Kingdom!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?



ATTQOTD:  The cinnamon rolls from Gaston's are definitely one of my favorites.  At heart, though, I'm a traditionalist, so I have to go with unadorned (no chocolate or sprinkles) rice krispie treats.  When I get to WDW the MK is usually my first stop and on the way out I always pick up a bag of the rice krispie treat "leftover" balls to have in the room.


----------



## Dis5150

Baloo in MI said:


> I think this came up in the thread last year; you lived in Garberville while in Humboldt? Anyway, you named two of my favorite places - Santa Cruz (my home town) and Humboldt (but I spent most of my time in Northern Humboldt). I agree the Sonoma Coast is beautiful! You have lived in some cool places, IMO.



Yep! I agree, very cool places! When I moved from NorCal I lived in Colorado Springs for 2 years (also beautiful) and now live in a tiny town in central Arkansas (which doesn't sound great but is so green and pretty!).


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Popcorn. I never eat popcorn with butter at home, but at Disney, the popcorn cart is mandatory. My kiddo loves it, too, so the refillable buckets are a big hit with us.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Such a tough question! I will have to go with the caramel corn from Germany. Seriously I could eat it all day (and have and have been very ill from it, lol!)


----------



## FredtheDuck

Baloo in MI said:


> I think this came up in the thread last year; you lived in Garberville while in Humboldt? Anyway, you named two of my favorite places - Santa Cruz (my home town) and Humboldt (but I spent most of my time in Northern Humboldt). I agree the Sonoma Coast is beautiful! You have lived in some cool places, IMO.





Dis5150 said:


> Yep! I agree, very cool places!



GO BANANA SLUGS! (I was a slug before I was a bruin.)


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?



Mickey Ice Cream bar.
Finally, an easy question!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?


Dole whip


----------



## run.minnie.miles

PrincessMickey said:


> Do it, it’s a fun run! I am not ashamed I walked that hill last year, plus some. I want to run it again this year but I’m on the fence, more due to my work schedule than anything. If I do, I will more than likely walk that hill again but my goal would be to run more of it than last year.



I will definitely do it someday! Despite being home to CU, Boulder is so beautiful! 



LSUlakes said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for a low carb meal that the main protein is not chicken or beans. I feel like I am always eating chicken and I just dont like beans! I'm kinda of a picky eater....


Do you like eggs? You could make egg muffins or crustless quiche with your favorite toppings (I'd go mushrooms, bacon, green chilis and olives). Those little egg muffins freeze well and are great for breakfast or lunch.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?
> 
> ATTQOTD:



Regular snack: dolewhip, pineapple cake or rum can be added but are not necessary.
Special Snack: The pumpkin cheesecake they had at Gaston's tavern at MNSSHP.  My mom went back to the tavern a following day, waiting for them to arrive before we got kicked out for not having party tickets, specifically to buy another.  Alas, they did not arrive by 7:10 when our loitering was noticed.  

Also, your answers will be logged in my Disney Planning Spreadsheet so Thank You.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?



Cheddar Cheese Popcorn from the Figment Popcorn Cart.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?


I love the Mickey "caramel-chocolate-all the toppings" apples! It is the perfect treat and great for my hubby and I to share.

Honorable Mentions: Butterfinger Cupcake (can you even still get this in DHS?), DLR corn dog, and Disney Starbucks.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: mmmm.. so many choices...but Mickey Ice Cream bar!


----------



## JulieODC

I am always, always down to enjoy a grand marnier slush from France.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?



The salted caramel Grand Marnier ice cream martini from L'Artisan des Glaces in Epcot


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for a low carb meal that the main protein is not chicken or beans. I feel like I am always eating chicken and I just dont like beans! I'm kinda of a picky eater....



When I need a break from my usual I'll grab some shrimp, either boiled at the local market or some larger ones for grilling.  As long as they are local wild caught and not farm raised!  Awesome protein and good fats.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?



School Bread from Kringla in Norway!  It's a meal in itself.  It would have been a close toss up if I couldn't get Dole Whips at Poly so I'm calling that resort snacks


----------



## chuckille

ATQOTD: Since I’m a Disneyland guy, I have to say churros for sure. I’m tempted to say Dole Whip but I only crave that on warm days...I could eat churros anytime!


----------



## IamTrike

TheHamm said:


> I stayed at the hotel del long before the GF, and while they are similar, the lobby at GF seemed a bit gaudy in comparison to the much smaller (but giant in its time I am sure) del and the little old man running the elevator. The winter beach ice rink was bizarre to me (I skate outside, but never on a beach!), but my husband is lobbying to take our kids for Christmas someday. It has more recently been acquired by Hilton, so I’m all for it if we can use hotel points for the stay. We spent time in the pool, we hung out on the beach- for enough $$ they will build you a beach fire stocked with chairs, a bucket of marshmallows, chocolate, & graham crackers and another of champagne. We had stopped at Stone Brewing (and several others) and brought our own drinks as we are fancy, but not that fancy. You could just visit, they have a restaurant, a bar with meh beer (the local brewery’s orange wheat was the best choice), and an ice cream place that was lovely.
> 
> I’m pretty sure I can just split my time in SD stopping for fish tacos everywhere and hanging in Balboa Park. The vegetation is just so different than home, I love it!



I love some Rubio's fish taco's



Dis5150 said:


> I don’t travel for work anymore so I don’t rack up many points. I booked Best Western Plus, on the northern side. It’s 2 miles from the stadium parking and I got a good rate. DH will probably go watch me start then head back to the room (since I take 6 hours lol) so wanted something outside the course/closed roads etc. Hopefully they will have the free trolly from the stadium running all day so he can come back and watch me finish!


My wife is hoping they offer either a welcome dinner or a pre-race race retreat area.  



roxymama said:


> And if anyone ever wondered when I run most days.  It's 10:43pm and I just finished my 7+ miles.  Zzzzzz


Ughhh! that's late.  I'd struggle to fall asleep with that.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

ATQOTD: Mickey Premium Bar for me as well!

For the previous QOTD: I ran a 5K in Evanston IL over Thanksgiving and ran along the lake shore through Northwestern's campus and that was a pretty run. Very cool seeing the Chicago skyline as well as Lake Michigan.

And and older QOTD: I ran last summer through POR and POFQ and really enjoyed it, although I did notice a few smokers sitting on benches along the running path, and that wasn't so enjoyable


----------



## IamTrike

All the cookie/Snack talk is making me hungry.   If it's just one thing I would probably wind up choosing something savory like a pretzel


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Regular, buttered popcorn. 4 more weeks until I’ll have a box in hand 

@LSUlakes I use spaghetti squash or zucchini noodles (zoodles) for my low-carb dishes. Last weekend I made shrimp lo Mein with spaghetti squash. It was so good and so easy. I also do shrimp scampi or a carbonara with spaghetti squash. I also do a lot of “bowls” and my favorite right now is fish taco in a bowl using broccoli slaw as a base. Then you can have fun with the seasoning and sauce.


----------



## jennamfeo

Disney at Heart said:


> I’m not sure about which cookies are really best. If you will send me a variety of oatmeal-raisin, chocolate chip, peanut butter, white chocolate macadamia nut, carrot cake, coconut, wedding cookies or whatever you are making, I’ll be glad to taste-test all of them and give you a final vote on which is the best.


I may hold you to this.... hahahaha. I tend to over bake.



apdebord said:


> I use spaghetti squash


My husband made me spaghetti squash for the first time last week and I didn't hate it! I am super picky, too! 

@roxymama You have had a lot of great suggestions, but I don't think I saw anyone mention my favorite beach in San Diego: Mission Beach!! Love their boardwalk/arcade area and awesome roller coaster!
 

ATTQOTD: Good lord I don't know if I could pick just one!! It's a toss up between popcorn, Mickey's Premium Ice Cream Sandwich, and churros! If the Mickey Pretzels were better that would be up there too because I like anything I can dip in nacho cheese.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?


Cinnamon Glazed Almonds!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I’ll slightly switch the question and say that since not all parks have the same options, I would make Les Halles available in each park. It’s my favorite place to snack in the parks and I can always find something new and interesting or an old favorite.

If the draconian rules must be enforced, I’d go with the palmier:

Again credit to Disney Food Blog.

Can’t beat the cinnamon-sugary, chocolaty, flaky goodness.


ETA: Since Disney Springs isn’t technically a park, I’ll add the Holiday Poutine with turkey and cranberry relish from the Daily Poutine as a bonus.

Again from Disney Food Blog

Only a snack when it’s shared.


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> Do you like eggs? You could make egg muffins or crustless quiche with your favorite toppings (I'd go mushrooms, bacon, green chilis and olives). Those little egg muffins freeze well and are great for breakfast or lunch.



Love eggs, not muffins though lol. I am really picky and its kinda a problem. My buddy has some chickens and usually I get a dozen or two a month from him. The dark yolk just makes for a better tasting egg imo. Also had my first double yolk last weekend. I was excited to see that. Back on subject, eggs are delicious and the quiche sounds like a good idea!


----------



## jennamfeo

Speaking of snacks. When we went to WDW for W&D, I got this awesome shirt for my daughter to wear at MK. And we ate ALL THE SNACKS.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?


Well, since I am wearing my Will run for Mickey bars runDisney shirt today, I am gonna have to say the Mickey bar. Close second is Mickey Gummies, but I love me that ice cream bar!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Barca33Runner said:


> ...the Daily Poutine...



How did I not know about this place?

I've never had poutine, but what's not to love? French fries, cheese, and gravy! No questionable ingredients like bananas, cilantro, raisins or figs.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> How did I not know about this place?
> 
> I've never had poutine, but what's not to love? French fries, cheese, and gravy! No questionable ingredients like bananas, cilantro, raisins or figs.


FINALLY something we can all agree on


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for a low carb meal that the main protein is not chicken or beans. I feel like I am always eating chicken and I just dont like beans! I'm kinda of a picky eater....



How picky?  For protein we eat eggs, fish, pork, ground turkey, lamb, veal, beef and chicken.  I find most of my recipes on cookinglight.com or allrecipes.com.  This is what we are having for dinner tonight, but with chicken breast instead of thighs http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/roasted-chicken-thighs-0


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: I'll go with any of the "liquid snacks" on the menu at La Cava (does that count?) 


run.minnie.miles said:


> FINALLY something we can all agree on



Umm, I'd rather eat bananas, cilantro, raisins, and figs over Poutine?   Sorry folks, poutine is just a whole lot of GI distress to me


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I can only choose one?  Gah!  Hmmm.....create your own Mickey rice crispy treat from Goofy's Candy Co.

I have not had Disney Poutine yet.  Last time I had poutine was in Quebec in 2016 and it was made with rabbit.  OMG so good!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

JeffW said:


> Umm, I'd rather eat bananas, cilantro, raisins, and figs *over *Poutine?



You mean *'on top of poutine'*, right?


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Ice cream and popcorn are our go to snacks, but if I had to pick just one it's going to be the Mickey ice cream bar.

@roxymama We did San Diego a few years ago with the kids and had a blast. Absolutely loved the zoo and safari park!!! In addition we did Sea World, LEGOLAND, and a tour of the USS Midway. We also really enjoyed watching the sea lions in La Jolla and exploring the beach at Cabrillo National Monument.

@LSUlakes I have a race to add:

October 6 - michigandergirl - GRR Runway 5K - NG

I'll be running that one with my oldest son who very likely could beat me now, even with little training.


----------



## MissLiss279

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Such a tough question! I will have to go with the caramel corn from Germany. Seriously I could eat it all day (and have and have been very ill from it, lol!)



ATTQOTD: Same here! I love the caramel corn!


----------



## Miranda

I am not a fan of poutine.  I like gravy, but I want ketchup on my fries.  Heinz.  Do not give me any off brand stuff like Hunt's, or even worse, the homemade stuff that some of our local restaurants started making.


----------



## KSellers88

FredtheDuck said:


> ATTQOTD: Popcorn. I never eat popcorn with butter at home, but at Disney, the popcorn cart is mandatory. My kiddo loves it, too, so the refillable buckets are a big hit with us.



SAME! Popcorn is life at Disney for me.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  Being somewhat frugal-even at Disney-- I tend not to spend money on snacks...or food....or alcohol.  But it would appear that both Dole Whips and School Bread are exceptions to that rule, since I ate both on the last trip, and are not something that I can get at home.  I'm sure there are others I would happily eat--or drink--if money and calories were no object!

As for the other foods mentioned.....yes for raisins, bananas, et al.  And as for cookies, I have finally finished off a recent spur of the moment make......Salted Chocolate Chunk Shortbread. All sorts of butter and TJ's 70% dark chocolate.  Non, je ne regrette rien.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: It will always be a dole whip for me!

@LSUlakes - could you please remove my race scheduled for 2/4? This is the second time in a row this race organizer (Race 13.1) has cancelled their races. The first was legitimate due to weather but I honestly have no clue why this one was‍


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?
> :



ATTQOTD


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Dole whip



I'll save a spot at the Tiki Room for you!
 



JulieODC said:


> I am always, always down to enjoy a grand marnier slush from France.





FFigawi said:


> The salted caramel Grand Marnier ice cream martini from L'Artisan des Glaces in Epcot



I love the orange one best but have never seen this caramel sundae thing before!!!! Bucket list now!  

And since I changed the rules so that I can have more than one thing...


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I'll save a spot at the Tiki Room for you!
> View attachment 298193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the orange one best but have never seen this caramel sundae thing before!!!! Bucket list now!
> 
> And since I changed the rules so that I can have more than one thing...
> View attachment 298194


YES!


----------



## Bree

FFigawi said:


> The salted caramel Grand Marnier ice cream martini from L'Artisan des Glaces in Epcot



I have to try one of those.  Why have I never noticed that on the menu?  I love to get ice cream there.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  All this food talk definitely makes one hungry and these great pictures are not helping.  
For me it has to be the DL Matternhorn Macaroons, nothing but pure sugar Yum!  Although recently tried the Pongu Lumpia in Pandora and it also was very delicious.


----------



## jennamfeo

Bree said:


> How picky? For protein we eat eggs, fish, pork, ground turkey, lamb, veal, beef and chicken.


I am super picky. Yes, No, Sometimes (mostly just bacon), No, No, No, Yes, Yes.

And I'll pass on the poutine because I don't like gravy.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)



Definitely Ketchikan, AK - it was our first port during our Alaskan cruise last summer. My husband and Dad went fishing, so I went on a run through town, the totem forest, over quite a few scenic bridges and basically until civilization stopped (as I was warned by people in town), and then I turned around and came back! It was definitely a great way to spend a morning since I didn't have an excursion planned in town and we weren't in port for very long.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I don’t snack much, but have had at least one or two of each of these “biggies” over the years: Mickey ice cream bar, churro, cinnamon roll (when they were at Main Street Bakery), Dole Whip, popcorn, cinnamon almonds, and a few more. All are delicious, but my favorite is a chocolate eclair from Les Halles. 
Has anyone tried the maple popcorn from the Canada cart. It smells great whenever I pass by!


----------



## jennamfeo

Anyone else struggle to plan their day around long runs? I am currently mapping a route to meet my DH & DD for breakfast after my run. This seems like an every weekend occurrence now. Haha.


----------



## evre13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about one of the most scenic routes you have gone on a run. Is it a place you get to run often or was it during a vacation / holiday (I see this term and assume its the same as vacation. Not a term used in my little corner of the world though so I could be wrong.)



ATYQOTD: My favorite run recently has been around Le Lac in Geneva, Switzerland. i'm just hoping my back is behaving enough that I can run there again in three weeks!



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?



Popcorn. Done.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Definitely the Mickey bar!! The hubs snapped this one while me and MIL were mid-bite of the ear. There are many pictures like this from my childhood (and adulthood)...I could have a photo album of just me + Mickey bar pics. 
 
But, @Barca33Runner, the palmier is my runner up!!!! I pretty much love anything at Les Halles too...croissants, mousse au chocolat, plat du fromage...this is making me very hungry, and I am now looking back at pictures from a 2011 trip to Paris...


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: tough call between chocolate croissant in France or any beer from Germany.
I’ll consider beer a snack in this case.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

With all the low carb talk, I'm curious if anyone has tried a ketogenic diet while running/working out consistently? My husband is a competitive cyclist and thinks that I'm crazy for considering a keto diet while training for the Princess Half, or for considering keto at all. He claims I'll have no energy and it will decrease my performance during running, soccer etc. Thoughts or experience?


----------



## PCFriar80

sourire said:


> ATTQOTD: Definitely the Mickey bar!! The hubs snapped this one while me and MIL were mid-bite of the ear. There are many pictures like this from my childhood (and adulthood)...I could have a photo album of just me + Mickey bar pics.
> View attachment 298326
> But, @Barca33Runner, the palmier is my runner up!!!! I pretty much love anything at Les Halles too...croissants, mousse au chocolat, plat du fromage...this is making me very hungry, and I am now looking back at pictures from a 2011 trip to Paris...


Nicely synchronized on the mid-bite of the ears, both starting on the outside and working in!


----------



## LikelyLynae

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> With all the low carb talk, I'm curious if anyone has tried a ketogenic diet while running/working out consistently? My husband is a competitive cyclist and thinks that I'm crazy for considering a keto diet while training for the Princess Half, or for considering keto at all. He claims I'll have no energy and it will decrease my performance during running, soccer etc. Thoughts or experience?



I do Keto for other reasons, and I have plenty of energy to run and work out. Your body fat adapts and burns fat for energy instead of carbs. I actually perform and feel better on a Keto diet than I did as a vegetarian. 
Feel free to PM me if you have any questions


----------



## camaker

Well, as good as 2017 was for me from a running standpoint, 2018 is determined be the opposite!  After coming down with bronchitis during MW (still have a residual cough) I finally got back to training this week. 

A little soreness on the inside of the shin that blossomed into a full fledged issue and limp while walking this week prompted a visit to the orthopedic urgent care today. Apparently I have an excess growth of bone on my tibia that has gotten aggravated. The doctor was baffled and had no idea as to where it came from, why it's decided to bother me now, or even a clear path of treatment and return to running!  The best they have is 2 weeks of no activity other than walking on a high power anti-inflammatory and hope it settles down on its own. If it does, then slowly reintroduce running and hope it doesn't recur. Not a diagnosis or plan of action to engender confidence!

Hopefully this too shall pass. In the meantime, @LSUlakes can you please remove next month's race from the schedule for me:

March 17 - camaker - Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m

Fingers crossed everything clears in time to get my June half and fall marathon in!


----------



## Jules76126

Snack! One of my favorite things. I am a picky eater and a small eater and then hungry an hour later so snacks it is! Cinnamon bun is high on the savory list as well as rice krispy treats and the ultimate caramel peanut apple. 
I also like pretzels for a more savory snack but popcorn sounds good too and ice cream. Yes I eat all the snacks!


----------



## FredtheDuck

camaker said:


> Well, as good as 2017 was for me from a running standpoint, 2018 is determined be the opposite!  After coming down with bronchitis during MW (still have a residual cough) I finally got back to training this week.
> 
> A little soreness on the inside of the shin that blossomed into a full fledged issue and limp while walking this week prompted a visit to the orthopedic urgent care today. Apparently I have an excess growth of bone on my tibia that has gotten aggravated. The doctor was baffled and had no idea as to where it came from, why it's decided to bother me now, or even a clear path of treatment and return to running!  The best they have is 2 weeks of no activity other than walking on a high power anti-inflammatory and hope it settles down on its own. If it does, then slowly reintroduce running and hope it doesn't recur. Not a diagnosis or plan of action to engender confidence!
> 
> Hopefully this too shall pass. In the meantime, @LSUlakes can you please remove next month's race from the schedule for me:
> 
> March 17 - camaker - Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m
> 
> Fingers crossed everything clears in time to get my June half and fall marathon in!



Oh no! Sorry to hear this, and hoping for an easy road back.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> With all the low carb talk, I'm curious if anyone has tried a ketogenic diet while running/working out consistently? My husband is a competitive cyclist and thinks that I'm crazy for considering a keto diet while training for the Princess Half, or for considering keto at all. He claims I'll have no energy and it will decrease my performance during running, soccer etc. Thoughts or experience?



This guy has some interesting experiments and information on distance running on a keto diet.

http://cholesterolcode.com/the-marathon-experiment/


----------



## Dis5150

@camaker so sorry to hear this! Hoping the anti inflammatory is all it takes to get you back to 100%!


----------



## Dis5150

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> With all the low carb talk, I'm curious if anyone has tried a ketogenic diet while running/working out consistently? My husband is a competitive cyclist and thinks that I'm crazy for considering a keto diet while training for the Princess Half, or for considering keto at all. He claims I'll have no energy and it will decrease my performance during running, soccer etc. Thoughts or experience?



I also eat a ketogenic diet and have plenty of energy. I’ve never been fast but it’s great for endurance as your body learns to adapt to burning fat for fuel. I am in several Facebook groups where there are some crazy active people who eat keto!


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> Well, as good as 2017 was for me from a running standpoint, 2018 is determined be the opposite!  After coming down with bronchitis during MW (still have a residual cough) I finally got back to training this week.
> 
> A little soreness on the inside of the shin that blossomed into a full fledged issue and limp while walking this week prompted a visit to the orthopedic urgent care today. Apparently I have an excess growth of bone on my tibia that has gotten aggravated. The doctor was baffled and had no idea as to where it came from, why it's decided to bother me now, or even a clear path of treatment and return to running!  The best they have is 2 weeks of no activity other than walking on a high power anti-inflammatory and hope it settles down on its own. If it does, then slowly reintroduce running and hope it doesn't recur. Not a diagnosis or plan of action to engender confidence!
> 
> Hopefully this too shall pass. In the meantime, @LSUlakes can you please remove next month's race from the schedule for me:
> 
> March 17 - camaker - Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m
> 
> Fingers crossed everything clears in time to get my June half and fall marathon in!



Wishing you a speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## Disney at Heart

camaker said:


> Well, as good as 2017 was for me from a running standpoint, 2018 is determined be the opposite!  After coming down with bronchitis during MW (still have a residual cough) I finally got back to training this week.
> 
> A little soreness on the inside of the shin that blossomed into a full fledged issue and limp while walking this week prompted a visit to the orthopedic urgent care today. Apparently I have an excess growth of bone on my tibia that has gotten aggravated. The doctor was baffled and had no idea as to where it came from, why it's decided to bother me now, or even a clear path of treatment and return to running!  The best they have is 2 weeks of no activity other than walking on a high power anti-inflammatory and hope it settles down on its own. If it does, then slowly reintroduce running and hope it doesn't recur. Not a diagnosis or plan of action to engender confidence!
> 
> Hopefully this too shall pass. In the meantime, @LSUlakes can you please remove next month's race from the schedule for me:
> 
> March 17 - camaker - Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m
> 
> Fingers crossed everything clears in time to get my June half and fall marathon in!



DS and DH also came down with bronchitis Monday after the Marathon, and I got it from them about a week later, so I did no running last week and struggled with 6 slow miles today. I wonder how many others came home sick. I'm sure the exertion and the cold mornings didn't help the immune system. 

I hope your shin settles down as the doctor said. My doctor says times like this are why doctors "practice" medicine. I like that he fully admits that it is often an inexact science.


----------



## GollyGadget

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> With all the low carb talk, I'm curious if anyone has tried a ketogenic diet while running/working out consistently? My husband is a competitive cyclist and thinks that I'm crazy for considering a keto diet while training for the Princess Half, or for considering keto at all. He claims I'll have no energy and it will decrease my performance during running, soccer etc. Thoughts or experience?


I was following keto for at least a year leading up to the marathon. I was really nervous about bonking so I did take in carbs for my long runs and the marathon. When I first switched, I did notice a bit of sluggishness but once my body adapted I was fine. I would be a bit nervous this close to a big race but otherwise I fully support it.

Two of my favorite sites for recipes:
https://www.ibreatheimhungry.com/
https://alldayidreamaboutfood.com/


----------



## beatlecat42

journal: none beyond a basic logbook, not sure how much activation energy I can muster to get one going.  There are other priorities out there right now.

scenery: locally tends to be around downtown Baltimore...the inner harbor area is nice, as are other parts of downtown, but too far afield gets a bit gritty.  Most scenic races I've done were in Lancaster county, PA -- the farmland there was lovely.  (have walked tons of other beautiful places, but they were never really for a "training" walk, so guessing they don't count for the purposes of this question...)

disney snack: not a big snacker, my sister and I stick to the (generously portioned) meals, but it'd be either a dole whip or a mickey bar.

I'm supposed to have started my training plan again this week, but there's still intermittent soreness in my ankle...I'm probably being overcautious, but I'd rather play it too safe than the other way around.  Sigh.


----------



## JulieODC

Disney at Heart said:


> I don’t snack much, but have had at least one or two of each of these “biggies” over the years: Mickey ice cream bar, churro, cinnamon roll (when they were at Main Street Bakery), Dole Whip, popcorn, cinnamon almonds, and a few more. All are delicious, but my favorite is a chocolate eclair from Les Halles.
> Has anyone tried the maple popcorn from the Canada cart. It smells great whenever I pass by!



We tried the maple popcorn a few weeks ago - sooo good!!

@camaker - wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

GollyGadget said:


> I was following keto for at least a year leading up to the marathon. I was really nervous about bonking so I did take in carbs for my long runs and the marathon. When I first switched, I did notice a bit of sluggishness but once my body adapted I was fine. I would be a bit nervous this close to a big race but otherwise I fully support it.
> 
> Two of my favorite sites for recipes:
> https://www.ibreatheimhungry.com/
> https://alldayidreamaboutfood.com/



Thank you! I agree that with only 4 weeks until the Princess Half I shouldn't make major changes to my diet, but may give it a try for awhile after the race.


----------



## Bree

camaker said:


> Well, as good as 2017 was for me from a running standpoint, 2018 is determined be the opposite!  After coming down with bronchitis during MW (still have a residual cough) I finally got back to training this week.
> 
> A little soreness on the inside of the shin that blossomed into a full fledged issue and limp while walking this week prompted a visit to the orthopedic urgent care today. Apparently I have an excess growth of bone on my tibia that has gotten aggravated. The doctor was baffled and had no idea as to where it came from, why it's decided to bother me now, or even a clear path of treatment and return to running!  The best they have is 2 weeks of no activity other than walking on a high power anti-inflammatory and hope it settles down on its own. If it does, then slowly reintroduce running and hope it doesn't recur. Not a diagnosis or plan of action to engender confidence!
> 
> Hopefully this too shall pass. In the meantime, @LSUlakes can you please remove next month's race from the schedule for me:
> 
> March 17 - camaker - Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m
> 
> Fingers crossed everything clears in time to get my June half and fall marathon in!



Hope you get better!  My husband has something similar in his hip/pelvis area (bone growth that is irritating the muscles and tissues around it).  He got a cortisone shot at the ortho doctor this week and it has helped a lot.


----------



## Dis5150

GollyGadget said:


> I was following keto for at least a year leading up to the marathon. I was really nervous about bonking so I did take in carbs for my long runs and the marathon. When I first switched, I did notice a bit of sluggishness but once my body adapted I was fine. I would be a bit nervous this close to a big race but otherwise I fully support it.
> 
> Two of my favorite sites for recipes:
> https://www.ibreatheimhungry.com/
> https://alldayidreamaboutfood.com/



Wow, I could have written this post, right down to the links lol!!


----------



## xjillianpaige

Question. The princess half will be my first. I’m not going for time, I want to take in the whole experience with the characters and entertainment along the way. However, since I’ve been training I want to see how I’d do if I raced for time. There’s a race that looks interesting to me mid-May. Is that enough time to do a quick training routine and go for time? It’s about 8 to 10 weeks.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@camaker I always think the first mile of a run lies to you: you're too slow, you're too fast, it's too hot, it's too cold, you can't go this far...

Hoping the first month of the year is lying to you.


----------



## jmasgat

xjillianpaige said:


> Question. The princess half will be my first. I’m not going for time, I want to take in the whole experience with the characters and entertainment along the way. However, since I’ve been training I want to see how I’d do if I raced for time. There’s a race that looks interesting to me mid-May. Is that enough time to do a quick training routine and go for time? It’s about 8 to 10 weeks.



Yes.  Since Princess is going to be a moderate effort, your body should be in pretty good shape afterwards.  If it was me, I would run easy the first week or so after Princess and then jump back into your half training plan--if you felt good, you could do the last X weeks of your plan, where X is the number of weeks left to the May race.


----------



## Bree

xjillianpaige said:


> Question. The princess half will be my first. I’m not going for time, I want to take in the whole experience with the characters and entertainment along the way. However, since I’ve been training I want to see how I’d do if I raced for time. There’s a race that looks interesting to me mid-May. Is that enough time to do a quick training routine and go for time? It’s about 8 to 10 weeks.



I'm running the Princess Half as a training run then running the Dark Side Half for time on 4/22.  You should be fine.  I'd do as jmasgat said and continue on with your plan again from however many weeks you are out from the half in May.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Hey guys, I have a question about VO2max: what is it exactly? 

Apparently Health, through my iPhone or Apple Watch, has been tracking it since September and I've never noticed it until it popped up today.  Since September it's been going up on random run days.  I guess I missed reading about this new Apple feature.

My strength trainer gives me a number every six months  when we look at my heart rate range for running but I really don't pay any attention to it.  Health's number in September is almost exactly what she gave me then.  I really hope going up is a good thing!  I'm staying in my heart rate range for runs.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

camaker said:


> Well, as good as 2017 was for me from a running standpoint, 2018 is determined be the opposite!  After coming down with bronchitis during MW (still have a residual cough) I finally got back to training this week.
> 
> A little soreness on the inside of the shin that blossomed into a full fledged issue and limp while walking this week prompted a visit to the orthopedic urgent care today. Apparently I have an excess growth of bone on my tibia that has gotten aggravated. The doctor was baffled and had no idea as to where it came from, why it's decided to bother me now, or even a clear path of treatment and return to running!  The best they have is 2 weeks of no activity other than walking on a high power anti-inflammatory and hope it settles down on its own. If it does, then slowly reintroduce running and hope it doesn't recur. Not a diagnosis or plan of action to engender confidence!
> 
> Hopefully this too shall pass. In the meantime, @LSUlakes can you please remove next month's race from the schedule for me:
> 
> March 17 - camaker - Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m
> 
> Fingers crossed everything clears in time to get my June half and fall marathon in!



I'm really sorry to hear about your injury.  Gotta love doctors who are still "practicing" medicine!  I hope it heals up soon for you.


----------



## PCFriar80

camaker said:


> Well, as good as 2017 was for me from a running standpoint, 2018 is determined be the opposite!  After coming down with bronchitis during MW (still have a residual cough) I finally got back to training this week.
> 
> A little soreness on the inside of the shin that blossomed into a full fledged issue and limp while walking this week prompted a visit to the orthopedic urgent care today. Apparently I have an excess growth of bone on my tibia that has gotten aggravated. The doctor was baffled and had no idea as to where it came from, why it's decided to bother me now, or even a clear path of treatment and return to running!  The best they have is 2 weeks of no activity other than walking on a high power anti-inflammatory and hope it settles down on its own. If it does, then slowly reintroduce running and hope it doesn't recur. Not a diagnosis or plan of action to engender confidence!
> 
> Hopefully this too shall pass. In the meantime, @LSUlakes can you please remove next month's race from the schedule for me:
> 
> March 17 - camaker - Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m
> 
> Fingers crossed everything clears in time to get my June half and fall marathon in!


Hang in there @camaker.  Down time for runners sucks!  I think I can say that word on the boards?  Be patient, stay distracted until you can start training again.  Start off slow and get comfortable with your progress.  Rest is also important, not fun but we all need it.  Good luck!


----------



## roxymama

@camaker hoping you have speedy recovery


----------



## kleph

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about VO2max: what is it exactly?



it is a measure of how much oxygen your body can process during physical activity. https://www.runnersworld.com/vo2-max

VO2 is a key measure for elite athletes, particularly folks doing distances up to about a mile. Your body is more efficient producing energy aerobically (with oxygen) than anaerobically (without oxygen). People with higher VO2 max are able to get more oxygen to their muscles during physical activity and, in turn, have an edge on those whose "max" is less.

To get a real VO2 max test, you have to get hooked up to a breathing apparatus and run on a treadmill. The watch measure is an approximation. For regular runners that's probably enough as it's another barometer of general fitness. Your heart rate is probably a better indicator of exertion during individual workouts.

This said, as a distance runner, it is worth understanding the difference between aerobic and anaerobic physical activity. Handling these correctly can be the difference between a PR marathon and a DNF. This article has a very good explanation why. https://runnersconnect.net/aerobic-vs-anaerobic-training/


----------



## DopeyBadger

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about VO2max: what is it exactly?
> 
> Apparently Health, through my iPhone or Apple Watch, has been tracking it since September and I've never noticed it until it popped up today.  Since September it's been going up on random run days.  I guess I missed reading about this new Apple feature.
> 
> My strength trainer gives me a number every six months  when we look at my heart rate range for running but I really don't pay any attention to it.  Health's number in September is almost exactly what she gave me then.  I really hope going up is a good thing!  I'm staying in my heart rate range for runs.



Eureka!  Quintessential Running Post!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

kleph said:


> it is a measure of how much oxygen your body can process during physical activity. https://www.runnersworld.com/vo2-max
> 
> VO2 is a key measure for elite athletes, particularly folks doing distances up to about a mile. Your body is more efficient producing energy aerobically (with oxygen) than anaerobically (without oxygen). People with higher VO2 max are able to get more oxygen to their muscles during physical activity and, in turn, have an edge on those whose "max" is less.
> 
> To get a real VO2 max test, you have to get hooked up to a breathing apparatus and run on a treadmill. The watch measure is an approximation. For regular runners that's probably enough as it's another barometer of general fitness. Your heart rate is probably a better indicator of exertion during individual workouts.
> 
> This said, as a distance runner, it is worth understanding the difference between aerobic and anaerobic physical activity. Handling these correctly can be the difference between a PR marathon and a DNF. This article has a very good explanation why. https://runnersconnect.net/aerobic-vs-anaerobic-training/





DopeyBadger said:


> Eureka!  Quintessential Running Post!



Thanks to you both although @DopeyBadger that post makes my head hurt!  No wonder my trainer uses percentages of my max heart rate.

It seems VO2max numbers increasing is a good thing.  Seeing another indicator of training and exercise paying off!


----------



## JulieODC

xjillianpaige said:


> Question. The princess half will be my first. I’m not going for time, I want to take in the whole experience with the characters and entertainment along the way. However, since I’ve been training I want to see how I’d do if I raced for time. There’s a race that looks interesting to me mid-May. Is that enough time to do a quick training routine and go for time? It’s about 8 to 10 weeks.



Yes - definitely! I did PHM last year and a few weeks later registered for Tink, which was in May. It was a perfect amount of time to rest a bit, and then restart training.

Which half are you considering?


----------



## xjillianpaige

JulieODC said:


> Yes - definitely! I did PHM last year and a few weeks later registered for Tink, which was in May. It was a perfect amount of time to rest a bit, and then restart training.
> 
> Which half are you considering?



Thanks! I’m looking at the Martha’s Vineyard Half!


----------



## xjillianpaige

jmasgat said:


> Yes.  Since Princess is going to be a moderate effort, your body should be in pretty good shape afterwards.  If it was me, I would run easy the first week or so after Princess and then jump back into your half training plan--if you felt good, you could do the last X weeks of your plan, where X is the number of weeks left to the May race.





Bree said:


> I'm running the Princess Half as a training run then running the Dark Side Half for time on 4/22.  You should be fine.  I'd do as jmasgat said and continue on with your plan again from however many weeks you are out from the half in May.



Thank you both! I’m looking into some options for where to stay and then going to register! I’m excited!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

DopeyBadger said:


> Eureka!  Quintessential Running Post!



I got up this morning and made my own spreadsheet.  It's reassuring that I don't have an unrealistic goal!  I do have to thank you for providing the science to DH on why we need to SLOW THE HECK DOWN on our long runs.  

Which leads to another question:  When you are running multiple races back to back, do you choose one race (slacking on the others) to go all out or try to run each race at your best pace?

Again thanks for all the insight!


----------



## DopeyBadger

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Thanks to you both although @DopeyBadger that post makes my head hurt! No wonder my trainer uses percentages of my max heart rate.



Happy to help!  And please let me know if you have any additional questions about the "Eureka" post that could help you understand it further.  Percent max HR can be a good tool in the tool box of evaluating training.  I also like to use "Percent Heart Rate Reserve" which takes into account your resting HR in addition to max HR.



TinkerBellLiz said:


> It seems VO2max numbers increasing is a good thing. Seeing another indicator of training and exercise paying off!



Yes, an increase in VO2max is unequivocally a good thing related to race performance.



TinkerBellLiz said:


> I got up this morning and made my own spreadsheet. It's reassuring that I don't have an unrealistic goal! I do have to thank you for providing the science to DH on why we need to SLOW THE HECK DOWN on our long runs.



The key to remember is that even what we all would consider a short race distance, the 5k, is still 80% endurance and 20% speed.  So slowing down in training will pay dividends across all of the race distances that are most common to hobby runners like us.



TinkerBellLiz said:


> When you are running multiple races back to back, do you choose one race (slacking on the others) to go all out or try to run each race at your best pace?



For me personally, I choose to race at full effort in all multiple races.  In a multiple race situation, one thing I'm really good at is recovering quickly from a previous event.  This gives me the ability to stack multiple hard efforts back to back.  I also accomplish this by making my training much tougher than the actual race experience.

However, in most cases where someone wants to give a full effort in one of the races but not the others, I usually recommend that person maintain their easy or long run pace (M Tempo + 2 min for run/walk and M Tempo + 9% for continuous) for the non-full effort events.  This way they're doing a pace that is consistent with training, but is still slower than a race effort.  It will certainly take a bit away from a true full effort performance on the subsequent race, but far less of an impact then racing full out for previous races.

I will say in neither of these cases is this something you need to practice.  I don't run multiple hard days in a row in training to simulate racing multiple hard days in a row.  I train with multiple easy/off days between hard bouts allowing my body to adapt and thrive because of the training, and not just survive the training.  So I do recommend running on tired legs in training, but this can be accomplished with just easy days to carry over fatigue.


----------



## baxter24

@camaker hopefully that Wolfpack victory helped cheer you up yesterday!


----------



## gjramsey

Hot Chocolate 15k race report -  You would hope that a race that provides Hot Chocolate at the end, the temps would co-operate.  No such luck today.  The forecast yesterday said the rain would be gone, the front would come through, and temps at the start of the race would be in the low 50s.  Woke up to temps in the low 60s and humid/foggy and the front still hours away.  Rats. 

Got to the race site around 6:15 to park fairly close to the start/finish line area, which was around Houston City hall and the park in front of it.  The Cypress Running Club pic was scheduled for 6:45.  The 5k race started at 7:15, so watched the start of that race, and saw the first couple of the finishers with times around 18 minutes.

The 15K started at 7:50, and I worked my up to near the 7:30 and 8:00 minute pacers.  I originally thought I would go out and eat as much chocolate on the course as I could, but soon after the start, realized there were not many oldish guys up front, so lets get racey....

I did grab chocolate at the first two aid stations, chocolate chips first, and M&Ms at the second.  The race course was mostly along the usually Allen Parkway/Memorial Drive route that a lot of races in the downtown Houston area uses.  Since they needed to get the race to 9.3 miles, they added a couple short out and backs along the way.

I ended up finishing in 1:10:28, and ended up 29/1340 overall, 16/345 males, and 2/33 in age group.   3 weeks post Dopey, I was very pleased with the race.  I have mostly been doing recovery runs, and just did a little speed work this past week. 

Post race has a nice little bowl of Hot Chocolate, melted Chocolate with a banana, pretzel, rice crispy treat and shortbread cookies to dip with.  Good stuff, but needed to be cooler to really enjoy!


----------



## JulieODC

xjillianpaige said:


> Thanks! I’m looking at the Martha’s Vineyard Half!



Dooooooo it!


----------



## kleph

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Thanks to you both although @DopeyBadger that post makes my head hurt!  No wonder my trainer uses percentages of my max heart rate.
> 
> It seems VO2max numbers increasing is a good thing.  Seeing another indicator of training and exercise paying off!



no problem.

as i mentioned, the watch number is going to be an approximation, so take it with a grain of salt. as a general rule of thumb you should be between 30 and 60 (my garmin says mine is 46). in comparison, legendary runner steve prefontaine had an 84.4 VO2 max while professional cyclists can get into the 90s. http://www.topendsports.com/testing/records/vo2max.htm


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Since we have a lot of cookie talk this week, lets stay on a food topic. You are allowed to eat only one snack from the parks, but you are allowed to eat it as many times as you want. What do you choose?
> 
> ATTQOTD: As much as I love the Mickey bar and ice cream sandwich, I am all about the cinnamon rolls from Gastons Tavern. I cant wait to be in the parks in April and eat one every time I step into the Magic Kingdom!



If I had to pick a snack that's only in the parks, it's a Mickey Bar.  



jmasgat said:


> ATTQOTD:  Being somewhat frugal-even at Disney-- I tend not to spend money on snacks...or food....or alcohol.  But it would appear that both Dole Whips and School Bread are exceptions to that rule, since I ate both on the last trip, and are not something that I can get at home.  I'm sure there are others I would happily eat--or drink--if money and calories were no object!
> 
> As for the other foods mentioned.....yes for raisins, bananas, et al.  And as for cookies, I have finally finished off a recent spur of the moment make......Salted Chocolate Chunk Shortbread. All sorts of butter and TJ's 70% dark chocolate.  Non, je ne regrette rien.



I'm with you.  I don't snack a lot at Disney.  I love Disney but don't like being ripped off.  So I go to be there but rarely buy anything but my park tickets and food.  I got one Mickey Bar during marathon weekend as a treat.


----------



## LSUlakes

After looking at a few recipes, I saw one that mentioned lamb! It has been forever since I cooked some, so of course I went and picked up a leg of lamb. So many good spices and herbs! Cooked to a internal temp of 150 and delicious!!! I also picked up some Brussels sprouts from our farmers market. DW's immediate response once I told her I picked some up was "I'm not eating that!". I told her just like we encourage DD to try something new, so did she. So i cut them in half, then added a little olive oil, salt, and pepper and roasted them in the oven. DW tried and even enjoyed them, as did I. We were both surprised. lol


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How do you find out about races? Word of mouth, a website, race expos, ect??

ATTQOTD: Most of the races I register for I find on www.runningintheusa.com, and my second source is work of mouth. The word of mouth is usually a follow up to a race i saw on the website that I have interest in to see if its a good race. Good as in the course being accurately measured or decent finish festival. Few things make me as angry as running a 5k that measure 2.9 Mi!


----------



## ZellyB

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> With all the low carb talk, I'm curious if anyone has tried a ketogenic diet while running/working out consistently? My husband is a competitive cyclist and thinks that I'm crazy for considering a keto diet while training for the Princess Half, or for considering keto at all. He claims I'll have no energy and it will decrease my performance during running, soccer etc. Thoughts or experience?



We've done keto while running and training and ran a marathon while on keto.  As others have said, it takes some time to adapt.  We don't do strict keto currently, but have maintained an overall low carb approach to eating.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you find out about races? Word of mouth, a website, race expos, ect??
> 
> ATTQOTD: Most of the races I register for I find on www.runningintheusa.com, and my second source is work of mouth. The word of mouth is usually a follow up to a race i saw on the website that I have interest in to see if its a good race. Good as in the course being accurately measured or decent finish festival. Few things make me as angry as running a 5k that measure 2.9 Mi!



Word of mouth primarily.  We mostly just run local races with the exception of Disney and this year, Chicago.

@camaker hope you are feeling better soon and back to running.


----------



## ZellyB

@LSUlakes a couple of races to add these are for both me and @Chris-Mo 

Not sure on these goals.  I'm on a freshly-minted @DopeyBadger training plan, so he might disagree with my ideas.  

March
17 - Zellyb - Shamrox 15K (1:30:xx / N/A)
17- Chris-Mo - Shamrox 15k (1:30:xx/N/A)

October
07 - Zellyb - Chicago Marathon (Sub 5:00/N/A)
07- Chris-Mo - Chicago Marathon (Sub 5:00/N/A)

Probably doing a half in April, but haven't registered yet, so I'll hold off on posting that one.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have heard about most races while attending the expos of a race I am about to run or word of mouth. I am also on a lot of different races email list and include a link to another race. 

Speaking of races, @LSUlakes, can you add the following race for me?

2/3 - Krispy Kreme Challenge! 
No time goal but my husband and I do plan to eat at least four donuts. Ultimate goal is to not puke on the way back or at the finish line!


----------



## JulieODC

I have mainly done races I’ve known about through local charities, or following local running pages and groups. I also really like runningintheusa.com. 

I usually follow race pages on fB, and then get suggestions for other nearby race pages to like too - so have found a few that way too.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: All of the above, except maybe races advertising at expos.  I used the www.runningintheusa.com website a few times when I was looking for races at different times of year and/or certain locations. Word of mouth (positive peer pressure) has gotten me to sign up for a few. My spring marathon, I heard about from the marathon maniac newsletter. I thought it was at a good time of year, was within driving distance, and it had several good reviews (plus I got a $10 discount).


----------



## GollyGadget

I find most of my races through the local running club. They have a site that lists most races within an hour so. Outside of local races, I've used different websites to find what I'm looking for. For example, we're always traveling on Thanksgiving so I have to look up a nearby Turkey Trot.


----------



## Nole95

I research races that I see people talk about on here to see if they're something we are interested in.  I also use runningintheusa.com to see what's out there.


----------



## kleph

*ATTQOTD:* In addition to www.runningintheusa.com a large number of races now use Active.com for their registration, so it's a good place to look for upcoming events. For the 26.2 crowd, another good one to check out is MarathonGuide. This site has been around forever so the historic race reviews are really helpful if you are targeting a destination race.

For local events, you can't go wrong with local running clubs and independently owned running stores. Also look out for regional race websites. Here in Dallas/Fort Worth there is DFW Races which is a lot more granular than the nationwide race databases. So if I decide I want to run a 10K on a given weekend, I can usually find one in driving distance on that.

Word of mouth (and I include social media in this) can be extraordinarily helpful because you often are connecting with other folks wanting to do the same race.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  My go to sources online have been runningintheusa.com and halfmarathons.net.  The expos at races I have run have led me to some other gems like the Tuna Run 200 relay.  I'm also a member of the local running club Facebook group and just monitoring the chatter there has led me to investigate other races as well.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD:  I am overwhelmed about race info!  I never have to go looking for it much anymore. 

We have 3 main local race series: Seacoast Series (races all over the NH Seacoast and SE ME... Portsmouth, Newington, Dover, Stratham, Rye, New Castle, and York ME), Dover Series (all Dover NH races), or Will Run For Beer (southern NH and northern MA races).  Between those 3 series, that's 30+ races of all distances, 5K up to HM.
I have done a race with the large local running company (Millenium Running) that has races of all distances (and their own series, but they are based in a city about an hour away from me so I don't do their races regularly enough for the series)
The Will Run for Beer series is put on by Loco Races, who have a handful of races that are not part of the series, so you get emailed about those once you're in their system.  And some of their beer series races aren't actually put on by them, they are just the series organizer/sponsor, and some of the races are actually put on by other organizations (Winner's Circle Running Club based on the North Shore is one that has done a few of the beer series races I did).  So, then I'm in Winner's Circle's system, and I get emails about their races that have nothing to do with Loco. 
I hear about local races from the local running clubs, my smaller club that I mainly run with (No Finish Line Running) and the big larger club for the whole state (SIX03)
Similarly to the beer series and Loco, I get notified by other smaller race companies once I'm in their system about their other races, like my running group's destination HM last fall was up in the White Mountains and the event was organized by Tri Tek Events, so I get email now about Tri Tek's other events
I hear about local races from my SRTT/MRTT Facebook group
I hear about local races occasionally from the local running store's email  list (Runner's Alley), but they don't send it out very often
I hear about non-local races from my other affiliations/FB groups (Half Fanatics, 100 Half Marathons Club, etc)

I know most of the specific info about the organizers and series here in this area isn't relevant to a lot of people beyond "I heard about it from a series or a store", but I put in specifics because I know there are some New England area people who may be looking for other sources of race organizers/events.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you find out about races? Word of mouth, a website, race expos, ect??



Most local races I find through local race organizers.  We have quite a few and almost every race is organized through one of them.  I have found out about a few races at expos but if I'm looking for something out of town my first stop is always http://www.runningintheusa.com/  because they seem to have just about every race.  If anyone has a better race aggregator I'd love to check it out.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> Good as in the course being accurately measured or decent finish festival. Few things make me as angry as running a 5k that measure 2.9 Mi!



This is a really good point. It can be worth your time to do a little further research on a race once you have found the one you think you want to try.

If you want to make sure your time is accurate, you'll want to check and see if the course is USATF certified.

Next, almost every race has a social media presence now. Pop in and read through comments and reviews. Check the mentions of the race's twitter handle. Look and see what the criticisms are and if they are consistent.

Finally, if it's a larger race, look at who the organizer is and do a google search on them. It's not hard to find the ones that routinely have issues.

Obviously, if you are doing a spur-of-the-moment 5K for the fun of it, this additional work doesn't make a lot of sense. But with larger races now demanding a serious investment of time and money, it's not a bad idea to do your homework.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you find out about races? Word of mouth, a website, race expos, ect??



Mostly the internet. I've used runningintheusa.com a few times, but mostly I check out the local race organizations whose races I've run before, like NYCRUNS and NYRR. This year I'm focusing on NYRR races, so that's where I'm looking.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Websites.

This one for 5/10Ks: http://rungeorgia.com/calendar.html And I'll check Classic Race Services too: https://www.classicraceservices.com/2016-calendar/?view=calendar&month=January-2018

http://www.marathonguide.com/ for marathons.

https://www.halfmarathons.net/race-calendar-georgia/ for halfs. I wish this one had a multi-state search feature.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD:  A combination of runningintheusa site, the Half Fanatics member site and word of mouth/social networks.


----------



## derekleigh

Chaitali said:


> That sounds amazing!  Everywhere we looked in Maui seemed to be beautiful   11.5 miles is an interesting distance, what's the race?



Run/Walk for the Whales. Apparently, they have a 1-mile, 5K, 10K 11.5 and Marathon if I recall correctly.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: My main races used to be just runDisney, but this year I just googled the heck out of races near me (AZ, NV, CA, & UT) and made a spreadsheet of any possible races I may want to do. I won't do them all in one year, but I can now look at this list and check things off every year. Local races I hear about on FB. And other races just from people I follow on IG.


----------



## Jules76126

I mainly use runningintheusa.com. However I have also found some through ads on FB. I will generally like the page so I get future updates and other suggestions. And I have found some through members here that post like @Miranda. I need to make a list of all the ones I would like to run so I don’t forget.


----------



## Chaitali

I mostly find out about new races through seeing people write about them online.  I'm also on mailing lists for local running groups so I find out about new local races that way.  I'm trying to figure out what I'm going to do in the Fall right now.  I was thinking Baltimore in October but I have a work trip that's going to get in the way.  So maybe Richmond or Philadelphia in November as those are both in easy driving distance.  I have a friend lobbying for Kiawah Island in early December though.  I've never heard of that one before.  Has anyone done it or know much about it?  https://kiawahresort.com/recreation/kiawah-island-marathon/


----------



## MissLiss279

kleph said:


> *ATTQOTD:* In addition to www.runningintheusa.com a large number of races now use Active.com for their registration, so it's a good place to look for upcoming events. For the 26.2 crowd, another good one to check out is MarathonGuide. This site has been around forever so the historic race reviews are really helpful if you are targeting a destination race.
> 
> For local events, you can't go wrong with local running clubs and independently owned running stores. Also look out for regional race websites. Here in Dallas/Fort Worth there is DFW Races which is a lot more granular than the nationwide race databases. So if I decide I want to run a 10K on a given weekend, I can usually find one in driving distance on that.
> 
> Word of mouth (and I include social media in this) can be extraordinarily helpful because you often are connecting with other folks wanting to do the same race.



I also use MarathonGuide for race reviews.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: A little google, a little word of mouth, a little social media... It just depends on the race! Sometime I am looking for something specific (like a 10K for a proof of time), other times I just stumble across something cool!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you find out about races? Word of mouth, a website, race expos, ect??


A bit of everything. All of the small local races use RunSignUp.com so I go there if I'm looking for something small and local. Otherwise I use runningintheusa.com OR halfmarathons.net because I like their UI/UX better. I also find out about some (like Marathon Du Medoc) here and in my local running group.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have used runningintheusa and also arkansasracesonline if I am looking for races at a specific time/distance. I am in a lot of Facebook groups where people talk about different races. Word of mouth for sure and on here!

@LSUlakes can you add this race for me?

May 06 - Dis5150 - Silo District Marathon (5:59:59/ N/A)

Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you find out about races? Word of mouth, a website, race expos, ect??


All the above? I think online is most likely these days.


----------



## Dis5150

Also, those of you that mentioned MarathonGuide, you are to blame for my non productive morning at work.


----------



## roxymama

Expos!!! We are lucky to get a lot of very large expos in Chicago and sometimes it feels like a contest to see who can outshine each other with medal size and free swag. 
Also everything else people already said.  

I wish the smaller local races were better at communication on race dates/registration etc.  Seems like you have to really dig through parks dept websites and not even those are very good.  At the very least have easy to understand Facebook information!!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis5150 said:


> Also, those of you that mentioned MarathonGuide, you are to blame for my non productive morning at work.



MarathonGuide is where I always end up approximately 3 days after I swear I'm never running another marathon.

Although I didn't go there this time so maybe I'm really done.


----------



## xjillianpaige

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you find out about races? Word of mouth, a website, race expos, ect??



I used active.com the other day to find races nearby. Also some googling - so much of my information comes from this forum!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Along with Running in the usa,  I have used The Houston Area Running calendar site since there is a pretty large number of races in my area.   Another good one to use to research marathons is FindMyMarathon.com.  I like the way you can compare different marathons on its site.


----------



## jennamfeo

I need something like MarathonGuide but for Half Marathons.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> After looking at a few recipes, I saw one that mentioned lamb! It has been forever since I cooked some, so of course I went and picked up a leg of lamb. So many good spices and herbs! Cooked to a internal temp of 150 and delicious!!! I also picked up some Brussels sprouts from our farmers market. DW's immediate response once I told her I picked some up was "I'm not eating that!". I told her just like we encourage DD to try something new, so did she. So i cut them in half, then added a little olive oil, salt, and pepper and roasted them in the oven. DW tried and even enjoyed them, as did I. We were both surprised. lol



I roast most of my veggies in the oven.  It's super easy and I can make a lot at one time to eat for snacks and lunch!

ATTQOTD:  When I lived in South Florida I used Active and RunningInTheUSA.  Now that I'm in central FL I use those too, but there's always info on banners around town, Facebook and in our town newsletter about local races.  People really like to run around here LOL!


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> I need something like MarathonGuide but for Half Marathons.



The good news is most marathons have a half marathon that starts with it. The info for the marathon should give you a good idea on how the half is as well. The big marathons are the ones without a half most of the times... NYC, Chicago, Boston, ect.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: A few sources. runnningintheusa.com for sure. A lot of the races I do are through a local road running club, so I keep tabs on their website to see if they're hosting races we might like. My neighbor friend that peer-pressured me in to doing my first 10k last year is also pretty plugged-in to local races and has run many, so he's a great resource, too.


----------



## LSUlakes

Strava has been in the news for its heat map which is interesting, but I was also curious how things looked around the areas I run as well as at WDW. Use this LINK for your area and other POI. For the area I run at home it seems to get a good amount of traffic. Not a whole lot surrounding my area though.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: internet for me. No one else I know runs except for a brother and cousin in another state, and those two do ultra marathons and things way out of my league so they are really no help.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> Strava has been in the news for its heat map which is interesting, but I was also curious how things looked around the areas I run as well as at WDW. Use this LINK for your area and other POI. For the area I run at home it seems to get a good amount of traffic. Not a whole lot surrounding my area though.



Interesting.  I'm not sure how to really interpret what is a lot of heat or not, but I can definitely see the route that we routinely run represented on there.


----------



## jennamfeo

It's supposed to hit the 80s here this weekend, making me feel good about buying some running shorts on sale last week.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: I usually use Houston Area Running calendar. There are a lot of races around here. I have occasionally used Running in the USA. 

Hot Chocolate 15k report: I finished!! Haha. I was using it more as a long run for Princess training than a goal race. That being said, my longest run previous to the race was 7 miles. I didn't carry water (thinking the aid stations on course would be enough), but it was humid and gross and I should have. I was desperately tired at mile 7.5. I finished leapfrogging with the 13 min/mile pacer which is really good for a long run for me and with a time I was proud of considering my preparation level. I enjoyed all the sweet goodies at the end, until my stomach decided to revolt all the way home. Oops. I thought for it being the first year in Houston it was well organized.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you find out about races? Word of mouth, a website, race expos, ect??



I rely pretty heavily on word of mouth and personal experiences when it comes to determining whether I check out a new race, especially if it's on a smaller/local scale in a city I'm not familiar with.

Locally/regionally - when I find a race organizer that I like, I tend to go all-in and do as many of their events that fit with my schedule. In DFW, this is Cox Racing and Social Running. I also know which organizers to steer clear of (I'm looking at you, Mellew!).

For national events (ie. Rock 'n' Roll, Ragnar), it depends on schedule and my desire to travel to that location. I also check out BibRave for ideas, advice ... or I annoy people around here for their feedback.


----------



## evre13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you find out about races? Word of mouth, a website, race expos, ect??



Friends recommendations, local DMV running store emails, and Google, mostly. 



Chaitali said:


> I have a friend lobbying for Kiawah Island in early December though. I've never heard of that one before. Has anyone done it or know much about it?



I’m running the half here with several friends in December! I’ve heard it’s a flat and scenic course.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Mainly our local running group, running in the USA, word of mouth or social media. So basically what everyone else has said!


----------



## Chaitali

evre13 said:


> I’m running the half here with several friends in December! I’ve heard it’s a flat and scenic course.



How cool!  My friend has a brother in law with a beach house there so she’s trying to see if he’ll let us use it.  If so, we’ll probably do this race.  It sounds like it’s beautiful.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> I also know which organizers to steer clear of (I'm looking at you, Mellew!).



I was in a marathon of theirs once where I got to run an extra 2.5 miles for free!


----------



## xjillianpaige

Welp, I'm officially registered for another half marathon! Eek!

@LSUlakes 

*May*
19 - xjillianpaige - Martha's Vineyard Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)


----------



## maw

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you find out about races? Word of mouth, a website, race expos, ect??


My local running store - www.playmakers.com - has a good list of local races. I also get emails from the Michigan Fitness Foundation with races around the state. I like the running store - any race they are doing just seems better organized than the races that store isn't affiliated with. The out of town races we've done have been Disney and in Ohio. I stumbled on the Ohio race, my cousin helped organize the race and had posted about it on Facebook.


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> I was in a marathon of theirs once where I got to run an extra 2.5 miles for free!



It was your lucky day!!!!

Mellew gonna Mellew ... seriously, they were THE. WORST. I was not sorry to see they were ceasing business.


----------



## evre13

Chaitali said:


> How cool!  My friend has a brother in law with a beach house there so she’s trying to see if he’ll let us use it.  If so, we’ll probably do this race.  It sounds like it’s beautiful.



You’ll have to let me know! I love the area, and there are worst places to spend a weekend running.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> Strava has been in the news for its heat map which is interesting, but I was also curious how things looked around the areas I run as well as at WDW. Use this LINK for your area and other POI. For the area I run at home it seems to get a good amount of traffic. Not a whole lot surrounding my area though.



Thanks for the link.  Looks like my "bunny on a pogo stick" is white hot and similar to the downtown Madison area all by myself.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> Strava has been in the news for its heat map which is interesting, but I was also curious how things looked around the areas I run as well as at WDW. Use this LINK for your area and other POI. For the area I run at home it seems to get a good amount of traffic. Not a whole lot surrounding my area though.



LOL, my main route, 1.5-2 mile (one-way) out-and-back (depending on where I turn around) that I do over and over to equal the daily mileage, is white-hot.

In a 100 runs, I will see 5 other walkers/runners, so either there are a lot of afternoon runners I don't know about, or I lit it up!


----------



## beatlecat42

a lot of the sites people mentioned already, but also 100halfmarathonsclub.com (they have a list of half-marathons specifically with walker-friendly time limits).

I also trawl through instagram photos of sweet looking medals...


----------



## McNs

Waaay behind on QOTD (work has officially transitioned from nuts to insane) but here are some answers to the ones I remember:

Snack - soft spot for a pretzel and the accompanying dodgy cheese
Events - I don't enter many events, some have been through word of mouth, some are big (e.g. Auckland Marathon) or through the numerous google ads that pop up.
Journal - I have a spreadsheet that went from 2006-2014 but now just keep it in the cloud through Garmin Connect, Strava and Smashrun. Strava and Smashrun (very cool, worth checking out) both pull from Connect, which is my primary database and has every run since my first watch in 2012. Apart from shoe tracking I don't record other notes.
Pretty running places - one of the places I love running is Waiheke Island, a 40 minute ferry from downtown Auckland. I have been going there for summers my whole life, and my folks have retired there. It really is stunning with lots of sheltered white sand beaches. The only bad bit about it is the hills - they are nasty. To get out of the valley from where we stay is a 70m/200' climb, and by the time you get to the top that is km 1 of the run... most of my runs this summer were over 300m/1000' of climbing. But the views are awesome:






(hope that works, I sometimes have issues with photos)


----------



## JulieODC

xjillianpaige said:


> Welp, I'm officially registered for another half marathon! Eek!
> 
> @LSUlakes
> 
> *May*
> 19 - xjillianpaige - Martha's Vineyard Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)



Report back! That sounds like a fun one to put on my list for the future.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you find out about races? Word of mouth, a website, race expos, ect??
> 
> ATTQOTD: Most of the races I register for I find on www.runningintheusa.com, and my second source is work of mouth. The word of mouth is usually a follow up to a race i saw on the website that I have interest in to see if its a good race. Good as in the course being accurately measured or decent finish festival. Few things make me as angry as running a 5k that measure 2.9 Mi!



It's word of mouth and www.runningintheusa.com.  I go to the dates that fit my schedule and see if there is anything of interest and if there is I do some research on it.  



jennamfeo said:


> It's supposed to hit the 80s here this weekend, making me feel good about buying some running shorts on sale last week.



Same here in MA.  Oh wait, I think we are projected to hit the 80's in June.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

*ATTQOTD:*  For local races, we have something called Little Red Hen Productions.  If I'm looking for something specific, I use Active or Runningintheusa as well. 

I noticed last year that 5k runs have become really popular while 10ks were less frequent.  I've actually skipped 2 races this year because they were 5k and we needed more miles for our long run Saturdays.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I typically find races through Facebook/word of mouth or runningintheusa. There's a few that are pretty popular that are the same days every year like Boulder Bolder is always on Labor Day. 

Speaking of which, @LSUlakes I have 2 to add

Feb 3 - PrincessMickey - Back the Blue 5k - (35:00/NA)
May 20 - PrincessMickey - Colfax 10 miler - (2:07:00/NA)


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you run carrying water or a sports drink of any sort? Does the distance / time of your run play into the decision? What hydration system do you use?

ATTQOTD: I do run with a fuel belt, but only for runs lasting over a hour. In the summer I may use it for 45 minute runs, but mot of the time it's for long runs. I use the Amphipod RunLite Snapflask 4 Hydration Belt. I rarely take all 4 bottles with me because most of the time two will work on the routes I run as I have plenty of places to refill as needed.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  I don't do sports drinks, but I will do water. If I am running for more than 45 minutes or so then I make sure to have some with me. I have a Nathan waist belt.  I will adjust the amount of water I bring based on temps.  I usually don't have places to refill, but in the summer (bubbler in the park) or if the library's open, I can use them for a quick refill.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I carry water with me no matter the distance, time of day or temperature.  I use a 10 oz Ultimate Direction handheld.  If I'm staying in the neighborhood in the heat, I will leave water on my porch for anything over 4 miles.  I received a Nathan hydration vest for Christmas this year, which I've been using for my longer runs (some 10s and 11s).  So far I really like it! I haven't purchased a bladder for it yet, but I keep Tailwind in 1 chest bottle and water in the other.  For races I use the handheld as there's always enough water stops.  I do have a half in April in my city that I think I have a good PR chance at, so I think I'll use my vest in order to save time by not stopping at aid stations.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run carrying water or a sports drink of any sort? Does the distance / time of your run play into the decision? What hydration system do you use?



Yes.
For anything under an hour (or over an hour if it's raining, thanks to the blister incident of 2015), I have an 8oz water bottle that I can attach to my running belt (which I use on almost all runs - during the winter I will sometimes wear my fleece vest instead, but then I can just stick the water bottle in my pocket).
For anything over an hour, I carry my regular everyday 32oz water bottle. It seems really awkward to everyone else, but I'm used to it. 
I can't drink most sports drinks, but during the summer I'll sometimes run with Vitamin Water in the little bottle on my long runs (and regular water in the big water bottle) just for some extra electrolytes.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  What I carry depends on the distance of the run and the temperature.  I have two hydration vests (Orange Mud, love them) with 1L, 1.5L and 2L bladders that I use.  During cooler weather I typically  will not carry water with me for anything less than 10 miles.  When the weather gets hot I’ll carry hydration with my on anything over 6 miles.  I don’t have issues with electrolytes, so I only carry water during runs and will drink a Propel/Powerade Zero afterwards.  I’ve tried using a handheld so that I have something with me on shorter runs, but carrying something throws my balance off and is a major distraction so it just doesn’t work for me.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

*ATTQOTD:*  I have a huggie that holds a 16 oz bottle of water I carry for any runs over 5 miles.  I use GU gummies for anything over 5 so I need something to help get them down   Anything over 6 miles I usually try for a half ounce to ounce per mile depending on the temperature.  I add Nuun to the water if the temp is expected to get over 70 degrees.


----------



## JulieODC

This is a timely question. I’m realizing more and more that I am dealing with chronic dehydration, that periodically worsens and causes migraines, dizziness, etc. so I am trying to be more proactive about my hydratiOn. I am also struggling to balance hydration with having to use the bathroom, esp during runs.

All that said, I don’t carry water on shorter runs. I usually bring a flip belt water bottle (8oz) on runs longer than 6-7 miles. Not sure I plan to change this, but rather focus on better hydration before and after runs. I may buy another flip belt bottle, or the larger version though - so I can carry more
With me on looong runs.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> It was your lucky day!!!!
> 
> Mellew gonna Mellew ... seriously, they were THE. WORST. I was not sorry to see they were ceasing business.



i'm actively surprised they made it as long as they did. i've seen spur-of-the-moment children's backyard birthday parties that were better organized.

i'm pondering the Arlington marathon in April. you say you can vouch for Cox events?

*ATTQOTD: *for long runs i'll use a Smart Water 33.8 oz bottle filled with Gatorade. i can hold them along my forearm comfortably and they get lighter as the run goes on. sometimes i'll partially freeze them so it stays cold during the run. best of all, i just throw it away when i'm done rather than carrying it home.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Another timely question as I am currently contemplating getting something! Currently, on short runs (under 5 miles)during the work week, I don't carry anything. When it is warmer, for runs over 5 I have a water bottle that fits in my Sparkle Skirt pocket. On all my long runs on the weekends, DH rides his bike with me and carries a water bottle in a bottle holder on his bike for me. He is so good, he knows exactly what mile I take water at and just hands me the bottle! Sometimes I forget but he always remembers!

Since I have been talking about the Silo Marathon in May, people's comments regarding it being a new race and during warm weather, etc. have me concerned about carrying water with me, in case they run out. The very warm half I did last April ran out at the later stops and I remember how awful that was for me. I'm thinking I need to get something now and get used to it if I plan on running a marathon with it. So keep those suggestions coming, lol!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  We typically don't run with any kind of hydration until we are going over around 6 miles or so unless it's very hot out.  Most often these days I carry a handheld bottle that's 12 oz but for really long runs or very hot ones, I also have a belt with 2 6 oz bottles so I'll use that and the handheld.  We carry Replay electrolyte drink.  We like this a lot because it doesn't have much sugar in it at all.


----------



## JeffW

TinkerBellLiz said:


> *ATTQOTD:*  For local races, we have something called Little Red Hen Productions.  If I'm looking for something specific, I use Active or Runningintheusa as well.
> 
> I noticed last year that 5k runs have become really popular while 10ks were less frequent.  I've actually skipped 2 races this year because they were 5k and we needed more miles for our long run Saturdays.



I find 10k's lacking as well, and many of the 10k's that do exist are just two laps of the 5k course   A few times I've signed up for a 5k, but arrived at the site early enough to get in my targeted mileage for the day, minus 3 miles.  By the time I get to the start of the 5k, I'm all warmed up and ready to race.  The downside is if your local 5k race organizer isn't all that organized and the start is delayed.  Then you are just standing there tightening up.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD:  I use an Amphipod Runlite belt with only two bottles on it (10 oz each) for any run over 10 miles.  If it is hot, I usually have to start taking it around 8 miles in distance.  I have key locations for refills, because 2 bottles is already annoying enough.  I really prefer to run without any kind of belt.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run carrying water or a sports drink of any sort? Does the distance / time of your run play into the decision? What hydration system do you use?


I always carry water no matter the distance in training. In races it really depends on the course water stops and weather. When I run at home I use a Hydraquiver single barrel, and I carry it no matter what distance mostly because it holds all my stuff (besides water like my phone and mace and tissues, etc) so well and takes zero time to put on so I just use it all the time. Short runs I really don't need the water, but I like having it there just in case! I always have some sort of beverage with me all the time in my everyday life too so it is just one of my quirks!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run carrying water or a sports drink of any sort? Does the distance / time of your run play into the decision? What hydration system do you use?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do run with a fuel belt, but only for runs lasting over a hour. In the summer I may use it for 45 minute runs, but mot of the time it's for long runs. I use the Amphipod RunLite Snapflask 4 Hydration Belt. I rarely take all 4 bottles with me because most of the time two will work on the routes I run as I have plenty of places to refill as needed.


I do not carry anything. I do loops around my neighborhood so I will stash water at my house and use as needed. It would bother me too much to carry water.


----------



## Nole95

I have an Amphipod that I have been using for a few years now.  It can carry up to four 10oz bottles, and has plenty of room to store my gels.  I usually only carry two of the water bottles.  My local greenway has a couple places I can stop and refill real quick.  When I run half or full marathons, I also only carry two bottles as a supplement to the water stops.


----------



## IamTrike

For me it depends on the time of year and the distance.   Year round if I am running more than 13 miles or more I carrry something to drink.  I have a couple different belts but my go too belt is a Nathan that holds 4 bottles.   I also have a 10oz soft Nathan bottle that is great in theory but sucks in reality.  The biggest issue is that if I try to refill it mid run it's kind of collapsed so it only holds like 3 ozs.

In the summer I carry water for anything longer than 5 miles.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATQOTD:

For my run on my street - no (1.4 mile loop)
On Treadmills - Yes No Matter The Distance
Runs Outside Longer Than 3 Miles - Yes


----------



## PCFriar80

ATQOTD:
I do not carry anything!  I like to run clutter free.


----------



## SarahDisney

PCFriar80 said:


> ATQOTD:
> I do not carry anything!  I like to run clutter free.



I'm exactly the opposite. I like to run fully cluttered. The more stuff I can carry with me, the better.


----------



## jennamfeo

*ATTQOTD: *I really only bring water on my LRs and when I do I wear my Nathan belt that hold 2 10oz bottles. I like my belt because then I can also hold snacks and my phone all in one place. But I honestly don't tend to drink that much water when I am running unless it's a race and someone is handing water to me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JulieODC said:


> All that said, I don’t carry water on shorter runs. I usually bring a flip belt water bottle (8oz) on runs longer than 6-7 miles.



I have the bigger bottle (11 oz) for my flip belt and will usually bring it for anything over 5 miles. And I bring my water bottle (which is a permanent attachment to my body) with me on the treadmill.


----------



## Chaitali

I always carry water when I run.  I have a hand held amphipod that I really like.  For marathon training long runs in the Winter when the water fountains are turned off, I also have a camel back.


----------



## Sanchez

I do most of my outdoor runs on a track so no need to carry water. We have some great trails and other nice routes in our neighborhood but I prefer the rubber track.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run carrying water or a sports drink of any sort? Does the distance / time of your run play into the decision? What hydration system do you use?


ATTQOTD: For all runs in hot weather, and runs over an hour in cold weather, I use a 12oz handheld from amphipod. I use Tailwind and/or Nuun and refill from water fountains locally, or from water stations in races. I've tried bottles on a belt, but I'm too petite and short-waisted: even the smallest bottles were too tall and dug into my back/ribs. I'm much happier with a handheld! I just change hands every 1/2 mile to keep things even.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I live in FL so I usually carry something with me for anything over 4 miles.  This is gross, but I sweat a lot when I run so I like to have a 50/50 mix of water & powerade with me.  I have tried 3 different running belts and hated them all (spibelt, fuel belt, fitletic).  They always bounce, ride up, fall down, etc. no matter how much adjusting I do.  I hate holding stuff in my hand while I run too.  For shorter distances I use my spibelt water bottles because they have a belt clip that I can just attach to a pocket or my waistband.  I just got a Nathans Intensity Backpack and wore it on Sunday for an 8 mile run.  I LOVED it.  It was much smaller than I expected and it came with a 2 liter bladder.  The material is soft and didn't rub or chafe.  Best of all it stayed put.  No bouncing!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I will carry water in my Fitletic 2-bottle belt for all long runs and sometimes hot short runs too. I don't usually carry sports drinks with me but I do drink them during races if I'm sweating a lot or I'll have a glass at home after a hot run.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  for treadmill runs I take a full water bottle with me for the cupholder.  For outdoor runs I rarely take water until it's 7 or 8+ miles\exception being very hot days.  I also tend to use a small Nathan handheld and refill at water fountains when they get turned back on in the spring.  I've been known to leave water bottle on my porch and run laps back to my house during non water fountain weather.

Edited to add that I try not to pause my watch for water stops on training runs, since during races they don't let you pause the race clock.


----------



## evre13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run carrying water or a sports drink of any sort? Does the distance / time of your run play into the decision? What hydration system do you use?



I always have water with me on the treadmill, but that's only because there is a cup holder. For outdoor runs, I will if it's over an hour or above 85 degrees. The parks where I run do have water fountains turned on in the summer, and there are several convenience stores available, if I'm desperate.


----------



## Sanchez

Charlie Post Classic Race Report

Not terribly exciting to report on a 5k but I learned a few things that some may find helpful. This event is sponsored by our local running club, includes a 5k and 15k, and is held on Sullivan’s Island. The event is over 30 years old and a fixture for many runners in the area. Due to the running club affiliation the fields are fast with very few walkers. The 15k is the premier event though the 5k specialists are there as well.

This was my first event since October and the close of the Tri season. Most of my training has been indoors given poor weather and that my gentle self struggles with temps below 50. This race is a prep for my half marathon on Saturday.

Sullivan’s Island is beautiful though the course is exclusively through residential areas. Mass start (both 5k and 15k) at 830 with temp around 60. 5k field around around 330 and 15k field around 290. Had some trouble warming up but felt comfortable. Found a spot near the front and had a good break.

The problem with indoor training is that you lose a sense of pace. I can convert my treadmill times to expected race times but when running on the tread you do not need to focus on managing pace. Of course, I went out too fast and despite looking at my watch and noticing that I was too fast I kept it up. Perhaps I believed that by divine intervention I could run faster than I trained. First mile was 6:10 but should have been 6:20-6:25. I paid for it.

Second mile around 6:47 and third around 6:51. Was passed in the final mile by a guy pushing a stroller so that was a blow to the ego. I recorded total distance at 3.23 and final time of 20:40. 17 of 330 overall and 1 of 13 age group. Good result but 20:20 was out there. Still, this was an over 40 PR.

My age group was not particularly deep. Overall sixth place ran sub 19 and won the masters division so I defaulted to first in the age group. Also, my projected 15k time would have put me in fourth (at best) in that race which shows that the better runners in my age group took on the 15k. It was nice to be first but these placings are largely a function of who shows up- or doesn’t. I try to remember that my goals are more important than arbitrary placings.

Lessons learned: Relax at the start and don’t get caught up with the thundering herd. Run my pace and forget about others. Let’s see if I can manage this for the half on Saturday.


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> i'm pondering the Arlington marathon in April. you say you can vouch for Cox events?



I’m a big fan of the Cox events! I do Panther City and Thanksgiving every year, and am going to do one of the Hell’s Half Acre races this year. I also do the Trinity Summer series because I’m a masochist.

Ricky does a great job with his events - they’re definitely smaller, but they’re well-organized, the course support is great and I think there is great value for the price point. He’s also involved with logistics for Cowtown Weekend.

Lone Star in April is also good, but they don’t offer a full marathon - just a half. I think the only other Spring full around here is Irving maybe?


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run carrying water or a sports drink of any sort? Does the distance / time of your run play into the decision? What hydration system do you use?



Still trying to figure out what is best for me. Right now if I'm running outdoors on a run of less than 7 miles, I use a Nathan Trail Mix hydration belt. For shorter runs, I usually just bring one of the two bottles it holds filled with plain water. Longer or hotter, I'll do both. For my longest runs (above 10 miles), I often carry a Nathan VaporAir pack with plain water. At DH's request, I've been known to fill one of the smaller Nathan bottles with Tailwind for those longer runs, too... the bottles fit nicely in the pouches on the straps of the vest. Usually that's just if it's really hot or the run is longer and fuel factors in. For treadmill runs, I just bring a bottle of water downstairs with me.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> I’m a big fan of the Cox events! I do Panther City and Thanksgiving every year, and am going to do one of the Hell’s Half Acre races this year. I also do the Trinity Summer series because I’m a masochist.
> 
> Ricky does a great job with his events - they’re definitely smaller, but they’re well-organized, the course support is great and I think there is great value for the price point. He’s also involved with logistics for Cowtown Weekend.
> 
> Lone Star in April is also good, but they don’t offer a full marathon - just a half. I think the only other Spring full around here is Irving maybe?



I believe major April full in this region is Oklahoma City which I have heard a lot of good things about. Arlington and Irving are the same weekend, if I am not mistaken. I'm leaning toward Arlington simply because it's close, I'm familiar with the area (and most of the course) and your recommendation regarding Cox. I haven't done a full in five years  so a smaller race with minimal pressure and hassle is appealing. I'll decide after the Cowtown half and, if I succeed, aim for something more ambitious in the fall.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I carry gatorade for any run over 6 miles. I use a Nathan handheld and have the smaller version and larger version, all depending on the length of the run and the heat. During the summer I always make sure I have some sort of hydration available whether that means carrying it or leaving it on my mailbox. When I leave it on my mailbox I like to practice picking it up without breaking stride, which works really well when you don't have other runners slamming on brakes in front of you.


----------



## kbenson13

I have four spibelt clip on water bottles, that I clip onto my running shorts as needed.  Two are 8oz and two are 6oz.  I wear 1-2 of the 8oz bottles on all runs in the warm months (ie most of the year here in Houston) and probably anything over 3-4 miles in the winter.  I will wear all four of them on long runs of 10+ miles.  I usually use water but am experimenting with tailwind on longer runs...

Further related question--how often to you drink from your water bottles?  I generally try to drink every 1.5-2.0 miles in a rough approximation of water stations in actual races.  I also only take a few sips each time to approximate what I can consume at water stations without slowing too much in real races...


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD:  I have an Amphipod 2x 10oz belt, but stopped wearing it a couple of years ago, as it was too much hassle to keep positioned so it didn't bug me.  Got an Amphipod 20oz hand-held bottle, which I liked during runs last summer.  A colleague told me that the Deer Park 500mL bottles fit well in the hand, and I have to agree.  In the summer, I try to carry water on anything longer than 10k.  If I take the south rail trail route, at 6.5 miles, there is a railroad museum where I can stop and refill at the public water fountain.  That helps a bunch.

I've experimented with not chilling the water during the summer.  It makes for a bottle that isn't slimy with my sweat and the condensation of a warming bottle of cold liquid.


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: I actually don’t have a usual method for carrying water, but I’m in the market for a handheld holder so thanks for all the great reviews! If I do hold water, it’s usually just a regular water bottle but I get tired of gripping it.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: I run with a Nathan hydration pack for anything over 6.   I hate running thirsty!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I _always _have water or a sports drink with me.  I may not need it during the shorter runs, but I like to have it.  I learned from multiple experiences that sometimes during the early part of a race my throat gets so insanely dry that I need something to wet it or else I'm looking at a coughing fit or worse.  A quick swig just to wet it and problem solved.  

I was also dealing with post nasal drip during Avengers Half in November.  Thankfully because I had was carrying my own hydration, I was prepared when I _absolutely needed_ it.  

I hear some people say you don't need to bring your own water to Disney races.  Sorry, but I think this is actually terrible advice.  I've ran Disney races where the first water station was actually out when I went by.  I had my powerade so I didn't have a problem, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## kbenson13

Sleepless Knight said:


> I hear some people say you don't need to bring your own water to Disney races.  Sorry, but I think this is actually terrible advice.  I've ran Disney races where the first water station was actually out when I went by.  I had my powerade so I didn't have a problem, but better safe than sorry.



I wore my own hydration for my last half marathon and loved it.  I didn't have to stop at the water stations and was able to drink more from my bottles than I'm capable out of those cups, which I find really difficult to do while trying to run...


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> I believe major April full in this region is Oklahoma City which I have heard a lot of good things about. Arlington and Irving are the same weekend, if I am not mistaken. I'm leaning toward Arlington simply because it's close, I'm familiar with the area (and most of the course) and your recommendation regarding Cox. I haven't done a full in five years  so a smaller race with minimal pressure and hassle is appealing. I'll decide after the Cowtown half and, if I succeed, aim for something more ambitious in the fall.



That's probably right - I never think about OKC because I tried to avoid Oklahoma unless I'm kidnapped there or am court-ordered to visit. 

Most of the Cox events are capped at 500-750 people across all distances (I want to say Thanksgiving is the largest - and it may be capped at 900?), so it's DEFINITELY low-pressure and hassle. There are lots of people of all speeds and experiences. For Thanksgiving, he even does corrals based on estimated time of finish, so I feel like that's a really nice touch that you don't normally see at a smaller, local race.

Good luck at Cowtown! My besties are running the Ultra, so I'll be spectating that day instead ... have you done the half before? The "hill" at Main Street into downtown is, well, the opposite of fun.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> That's probably right - I never think about OKC because I tried to avoid Oklahoma unless I'm kidnapped there or am court-ordered to visit.
> 
> Most of the Cox events are capped at 500-750 people across all distances (I want to say Thanksgiving is the largest - and it may be capped at 900?), so it's DEFINITELY low-pressure and hassle. There are lots of people of all speeds and experiences. For Thanksgiving, he even does corrals based on estimated time of finish, so I feel like that's a really nice touch that you don't normally see at a smaller, local race.
> 
> Good luck at Cowtown! My besties are running the Ultra, so I'll be spectating that day instead ... have you done the half before? The "hill" at Main Street into downtown is, well, the opposite of fun.



this will be my fourth time running the cowtown half so i'm well acquainted with mile nine. still, this has to be one of my favorite races. it's always a good sized crowd but they still organize it very well. the vibe among the runners is always very relaxed and fun. oh, and they tend to give out medals big and heavy enough to sling through a car windshield.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:
All my routes are multiple out and backs with my car being home base, so I just stash water/Gatorade (if really hot or over 12 miles) there.


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> this will be my fourth time running the cowtown half so i'm well acquainted with mile nine. still, this has to be one of my favorite races. it's always a good sized crowd but they still organize it very well. the vibe among the runners is always very relaxed and fun. oh, and they tend to give out medals big and heavy enough to sling through a car windshield.



I LOVED the spurs - probs one of my favorite medals of all time. I'm not planning to run Saturday at this point, but the draw of the little spinnin' cowboy medal might just be enough to get me in last-minute for either the 5K or 10K.

The Challenge Bell is really cool.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run carrying water or a sports drink of any sort? Does the distance / time of your run play into the decision? What hydration system do you use?


I have always been prone to heat illness and dehydration (I'm a fainter...) so I never run without nuun. It really has been a game changer for me! (And not just when it comes to running...) I have a 16 oz. handheld that works for runs up to 5 miles. If I'm going on a longer run/hike I have a UD hydration vest that holds two 16 oz. bottles (one with nuun) and a bladder if necessary.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Well, it happened...I’m officially registered for my first marathon!

10/7 - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon

No time goal yet, and not sure if I’ll make one, but we’ll see how the next few months go. I’m excited about this race because I’ve heard such great things about it. 

I like the talk about hydration options, because I’ll need something once summer runs return!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I’m sad to admit that I don’t drink nearly enough water. I despise it. It’s like taking medicine to drink it. I don’t know why, just always been that way. Because of this I always have water with me when I run on the treadmill. It’s basically the one time in my day where I hydrate myself and don’t hate it. My long run is a 1.4 mile loop around my house, so I leave water bottles outside and stop every couple of laps.


----------



## CDKG

kbenson13 said:


> Further related question--how often to you drink from your water bottles?


I generally take a 1 min walk break after completing each mile which is the perfect opportunity to take a few sips and catch my breath before running the next.


----------



## CDKG

chuckille said:


> ATTQOTD: I actually don’t have a usual method for carrying water, but I’m in the market for a handheld holder so thanks for all the great reviews! If I do hold water, it’s usually just a regular water bottle but I get tired of gripping it.


My 16 oz. handheld is by Amphipod. It fits the curve of my hand so well, I forget I'm even holding it!


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I always carry water for a run, no matter its length. When it’s hot and I’ll be running over an hour, I usually take endurolytes to get my electrolytes. Last year while training for Chicago, I got and used their Gatorade mix. If I carry an electrolyte drink, or for longer unsupported runs (not with my running group), I will use my OrangeMud Double Barrel Hydraquiver, one bottle with water and the other with Gatorade (or Powerade or Nuun or whatever the next race says they will use). Otherwise for runs of 6 miles or more, I’ll wear the Single Barrel. 6 miles is about the limit for how long I want to carry a water bottle (Amphipod, I think) in my hand. 

Also, for races I usually wear the Single Barrel Pack. It carries my nutrition and extra water. I like to have water when I want it (not when the race tells me I want it) and for taking nutrition at the time I want it. But it mostly is just a supplement to what they have on the race course.


----------



## Bree

kbenson13 said:


> Further related question--how often to you drink from your water bottles?  I generally try to drink every 1.5-2.0 miles in a rough approximation of water stations in actual races.  I also only take a few sips each time to approximate what I can consume at water stations without slowing too much in real races...



About every half mile to mile I will take a sip or two. 



Sleepless Knight said:


> ATTQOTD:
> I hear some people say you don't need to bring your own water to Disney races.  Sorry, but I think this is actually terrible advice.  I've ran Disney races where the first water station was actually out when I went by.  I had my powerade so I didn't have a problem, but better safe than sorry.



Ugh.  I followed this advice for my first half last year during PHM.  It did not work out well for me at all!  I needed more than what was being offered.  To top it off, my least favorite Powerade is the yellow one.  That's what they had on the course.  Blech.  I'll be bringing my own hydration with me this year.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: I have a Nathan waterbottle with the hand strap. I carry it on runs longer than 5 miles usually. If it's cooler I may just use water, but I live on the gulf coast so I often fill the bottle halfway with gatorade and half way with water.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
Where I learn about races - I use RunningintheUSA and I use Ultrasignup.  I really like Ultrasignup because it does a great job of tallying your results over time.  Also it shares lots of races at the (and not) ultra distance.  

Hydration- I use a Nathan hydration vest if I am going out beyond 10-12 miles and use a simple hand-held for runs beyond 6 miles or runs in the heat. I use either water or Tailwind; usually a combination of both.  When it is a summer scorcher (is that a word?) I will replace water with powerade.


----------



## beatlecat42

I sweat a *lot* even while walking, and am prone to quickly developing headaches/dizzy spells when dehydrated, so anything > 10k, I'll use my camelbak.  (For 10miles/half marathon, I also bring along some gatorade chews).  5k/10k I'll probably carry a bottle of water along.  Especially in the hotter months around here, staying hydrated is critical -- even late into the year.  The Baltimore Running Festival was in late October last year, and it was so hot and humid that runners were dropping like flies.  Debilitating cramps, heat stroke, you name it.  I took water and gatorade at each station and still drained my camelbak, and was never more thankful for it...I may have to pee more often than those not carrying fluids, but I'd rather play it safe and have something along in case I need it.  (Plus, as a back-of-the-pack walker, some races have closed things down ahead of their posted time, I find it safest to bring along everything with me).


----------



## Dopeyintraining

Wow how did this thread get so long already. @LSUlakes here are my races in 2018 

Jan
04 - Dopeyintraining - WDW 5K (NG / 0:48:30) Dopey
05 - Dopeyintraining - WDW 10K (NG / 1:31:56) Dopey
06 - Dopeyintraining - WDW Half Marathon (NG / 3:10:14) Dopey
07 - Dopeyintraining - WDW Marathon (Finish / 6:25:326) Dopey

Apr 
15 - Dopeyintraining - Resolution run 15k (PR / NA)

Sept
21 - Dopeyintraining - Disneyland Paris 5K (NG / NA) 
22 - Dopeyintraining - Disneyland Paris 10K (NG / NA) 
23 - Dopeyintraining - Disneyland Paris-Val d’Europe Half Marathon (NG / NA)


----------



## DopeyBadger

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Well, it happened...I’m officially registered for my first marathon!
> 
> 10/7 - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon
> 
> No time goal yet, and not sure if I’ll make one, but we’ll see how the next few months go. I’m excited about this race because I’ve heard such great things about it.
> 
> I like the talk about hydration options, because I’ll need something once summer runs return!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run carrying water or a sports drink of any sort? Does the distance / time of your run play into the decision? What hydration system do you use?


Yes. In the summer I will carry a Nathan handheld water bottle if it's sunny and hot even for some shorter distances. Otherwise I carry a camelback for long training runs. Usually 8+ miles in spring/fall/winter but less than that for summer.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run carrying water or a sports drink of any sort? Does the distance / time of your run play into the decision? What hydration system do you use?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do run with a fuel belt, but only for runs lasting over a hour. In the summer I may use it for 45 minute runs, but mot of the time it's for long runs. I use the Amphipod RunLite Snapflask 4 Hydration Belt. I rarely take all 4 bottles with me because most of the time two will work on the routes I run as I have plenty of places to refill as needed.



If I am on the treadmill I bring my water bottle most times.  For runs in the road in won't bring water (Nathan water belt) unless it is 8+ miles, unless there is extreme heat or humidity.  I tend to stay well hydrated all the time so I can do 6-7 miles without anything.   I don't do sports drinks, they bother my stomach.   I do have Nuun tabs for my water if needed but have only used them during full marathons so far.


----------



## ZellyB

@*DisneyDreamer woohoo on registering for your first marathon!


----------



## PrincessV

kbenson13 said:


> Further related question--how often to you drink from your water bottles?


I use the iSmoothRun app and have it set to update me on time and distance each 1/2 mile - I also use that as my cue to take a sip and switch my bottle to the opposite hand.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *This morning we got to experience a rare event in the skies. A super blue blood moon! As NASA states, a trifecta of events. Todays question is did you see it this morning? Did you see it while out on a run? Any other cool type of space related events have you seen while out on a run? Seeing the space station, a comet, ect? 

ATTQOTD: I did not go for a run this morning, but I did get to see the eclipse this morning as DD and I left the house. She was excited about it, and then wanted to know why the moon was missing. These type of events get the little wheels turning in her head and she ask 1,000 questions lol. Good times! I've run a few times late at night and have seen a few shooting stars but nothing overly exciting.


----------



## Nole95

We live farther east in Atlanta, so the moon was pretty much setting when the good stuff was happening.  Adding to this was the only place in the entire sky that had clouds was the western horizon.  That made viewing a little difficult as well.


----------



## LSUlakes

To start of the month of February we have the following folks with races over the weekend:

*February*
03 - @michigandergirl  - Groundhog Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
03 - @KSellers88  - Super Bowl 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - @Sanchez  - Save the Light Half Marathon (1:38:00 / N/A)
03 - @gjramsey  - Katy Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
03 - @baxter24  - Krispy Kreme Challenge (NG / N/A)
03 - @PrincessMickey  - Back the Blue 5k (35:00 / N/A)
04 - @JulieODC  - Super Sunday 5 Miler (NG / N/A)
04 - kathymford - Redondo Beach Super Bowl Sunday 5k (NG / N/A)

If you would like to adjust your goal or some other type of change please let me know. If someone has a race they would like to add to the weekend list, also let me know. Best of luck to each of you this weekend and we look forward to hearing how your race goes!


----------



## evre13

LSUlakes said:


> To start of the month of February we have the following folks with races over the weekend:
> 
> *February*
> 02 - @evre13 - NYRR Gridiron 4 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @michigandergirl  - Groundhog Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @KSellers88  - Super Bowl 5k (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @Sanchez  - Save the Light Half Marathon (1:38:00 / N/A)
> 03 - @gjramsey  - Katy Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @baxter24  - Krispy Kreme Challenge (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @PrincessMickey  - Back the Blue 5k (35:00 / N/A)
> 04 - @JulieODC  - Super Sandy 5 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 
> If you would like to adjust your goal or some other type of change please let me know. If someone has a race they would like to add to the weekend list, also let me know. Best of luck to each of you this weekend and we look forward to hearing how your race goes!



I'm actually no longer running because my doctor told me not to (sad I won't get to see you @SarahDisney!) while my back is still healing.


----------



## JulieODC

I didn’t even think to look this morning! No other space-related events for me, but I did capture a nice pic of the moon over the Boardwalk area a few weeks ago during an early morning run at WDW!






Also, I bet my phone autocorrected when I shard my race this weekend. It’s actually the Super Sunday 5 miler (cancer charity race on Super Bowl Sunday). Go Pats!


----------



## LSUlakes

Dopeyintraining said:


> Wow how did this thread get so long already. @LSUlakes here are my races in 2018
> 
> Jan
> 04 - Dopeyintraining - WDW 5K (NG / 0:48:30) Dopey
> 05 - Dopeyintraining - WDW 10K (NG / 1:31:56) Dopey
> 06 - Dopeyintraining - WDW Half Marathon (NG / 3:10:14) Dopey
> 07 - Dopeyintraining - WDW Marathon (Finish / 6:25:326) Dopey
> 
> Apr
> 15 - Dopeyintraining - Resolution run 15k (PR / NA)
> 
> Sept
> 21 - Dopeyintraining - Disneyland Paris 5K (NG / NA)
> 22 - Dopeyintraining - Disneyland Paris 10K (NG / NA)
> 23 - Dopeyintraining - Disneyland Paris-Val d’Europe Half Marathon (NG / NA)



Got your races added to the list. Your statement had me curious how we are doing on this thread compared to last year. On Jan. 31, 2017 we had reached pg 59, so we are currently a few pages ahead of last years thread!


----------



## Chaitali

Totally missed even checking for the moon because I thought it was going to be tonight.  I didn't realize when they said the 31st that meant this morning


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I forgot all about the moon!  I don't really have a safe place to run in the dark so I don't get to see any space events.  I'm just happy to live in an area again where I can see stars when I go out in the backyard.  There was too much light pollution where we lived in South Florida.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I remembered this morning, but it was 28° and I didn’t feel like walking outside, lol. However, I always check the lock on the back door before I go to bed at night, and I noticed a bright light on the deck. I thought our outside lights were on, but no, it was the moon! So cool.

As far as on runs, I don’t think I’ve noticed any space/sky phenomenons. Apparently we can see launches from Wallops Island at home, but I never remember to go look.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This morning we got to experience a rare event in the skies. A super blue blood moon! As NASA states, a trifecta of events. Todays question is did you see it this morning? Did you see it while out on a run? Any other cool type of space related events have you seen while out on a run? Seeing the space station, a comet, ect?


Nope. I like my sleep. 

I’ve never seen anything space related on a run that I can recall.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Nope. Saw the super big, bright, full moon last night, then completely forgot about the lunar eclipse this morning until I got to work and opened my Twitter feed up on my computer and saw all the pics from the local news.


----------



## jennamfeo

Chaitali said:


> Totally missed even checking for the moon because I thought it was going to be tonight.  I didn't realize when they said the 31st that meant this morning


SAME.  

ATTQOTD: It was technically a rest day, so I bailed on the gym and stayed in bed. By the time I got up I think the moon was already done doing it's thing. Oh well... The only thing I have ever saw space related are shooting stars. But I love living in the desert and running early mornings because I can see literally every star in the sky. It's awesome.


----------



## Dis5150

https://www.athlinks.com/event/brick-dash-136155

This looks like a cute 5k if I lived in Florida and had little kids still. $99 for 2 adult 5k's and 2 kids race registrations.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Time to catch up again! It's been a crazy month but the training has been going well considering! I have 2 more races to add to finish up my spring race schedule.


February
10 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Brevard Zoo Bat Boogie 3K (NG / N/A)

March
11 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Gateway to Space 10k (1:45:00 / N/A)


Friday's attqotd: I would normally have said popcorn until about 2 weeks ago when I tried the poutine at Epcot which is covered in the cheddar cheese soup from Le Cellier. I could eat that all day every day!

Monday's attqotd: Usually runningintheusa or Instagram

Tuesday's attqotd: I use a belt that holds a water bottle for runs up to an hour, more than that (or in summer) I grab my hydrapack and a small Gatorade

Wednesday's attqotd: I didn't see the moon but living on the space coast I've had a few runs where I heard a loud noise and looked up to be reminded there was a launch scheduled for that day. We've lived here over 2 years and launches still make me drop everything I'm doing  to watch.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I looked out the window this morning, but unfortunately couldn't see the moon and needed to get ready for work. I can't recall any exciting celestial runs, but did run around like a crazy person during the total solar eclipse this summer, if that counts! Maybe I will wear my super-cool solar-eclipse tshirt for bed tonight. 

(I could definitely tell it was a full moon though... I woke up late, rushed around and didn't pack my lunch (which I usually always do) and resigned to picking up lunch, got to work and my DH texted me a picture of my wallet sitting on our office desk. I'm a mess today- which I am normally very planned! Thank goodness for being able to pay with apps!)


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Dis5150 said:


> https://www.athlinks.com/event/brick-dash-136155
> 
> This looks like a cute 5k if I lived in Florida and had little kids still. $99 for 2 adult 5k's and 2 kids race registrations.



And now I'm trying to convince my husband who loves Legos that this would be totally doable the week before the star wars 5k! He's not as into running as I am and I think he's a little overwhelmed with me dragging him along to all these races.


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD: Couldn't see the moon from my house because of the trees, and I didn't get up and out enough to get to a better area for viewing. I understand that on the east coast, not muct of the eclipse was in view before the sun came up. 
BUT I did schedule a virtual 10k (the only virtual run ever for me) during the solar eclipse last year since I live in the 100% total area of totality. Kept my glasses in my pocket and put them on and off to look up until total darkness happened. The crickets chirped, the frogs croaked, squirrels scurried, the birds began nesting... It was quite surreal.


----------



## LSUlakes

Just wanted to share this picture of little man in his Woody outfit. Disney related maybe, running related... not even close.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 299394
> Just wanted to share this picture of little man in his Woody outfit. Disney related maybe, running related... not even close.


Howdy cutie!


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 299394
> Just wanted to share this picture of little man in his Woody outfit. Disney related maybe, running related... not even close.


Looks like a future runner to me! Love the smile!


----------



## ZellyB

@LSUlakes what a doll!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 299394
> Just wanted to share this picture of little man in his Woody outfit. Disney related maybe, running related... not even close.


Sweet babe! He's getting big


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> Sweet babe! He's getting big



Maybe he will be tall enough for Splash Mt in April.... or at least that what his sister wants to happen, momma not so much. He also has this new thing of sticking his tongue out and making fart sounds that he is very entertained by. He hates the intro intro of the Circle of Life, that bottom lip pops out and he almost starts to cry.


----------



## michigandergirl

LSUlakes said:


> To start of the month of February we have the following folks with races over the weekend:
> 
> *February*
> 03 - @michigandergirl  - Groundhog Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @KSellers88  - Super Bowl 5k (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @Sanchez  - Save the Light Half Marathon (1:38:00 / N/A)
> 03 - @gjramsey  - Katy Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @baxter24  - Krispy Kreme Challenge (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @PrincessMickey  - Back the Blue 5k (35:00 / N/A)
> 04 - @JulieODC  - Super Sunday 5 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 
> If you would like to adjust your goal or some other type of change please let me know. If someone has a race they would like to add to the weekend list, also let me know. Best of luck to each of you this weekend and we look forward to hearing how your race goes!



It's going to be 15 degrees and snowing for my half on Saturday.  This is why I never have a goal for this race...

ATTQOTD: It was too cloudy to see the moon this morning, but I know it's out there because of the crazy phone calls I'm getting at work today! 

@LSUlakes your son is so adorable!!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Maybe he will be tall enough for Splash Mt in April.... or at least that what his sister wants to happen, momma not so much.



Big sis might need to wait for Marathon Weekend... surely he'll be tall enough in 11 months.


----------



## dis_or_dat

LSUlakes said:


> Maybe he will be tall enough for Splash Mt in April.... or at least that what his sister wants to happen, momma not so much. He also has this new thing of sticking his tongue out and making fart sounds that he is very entertained by. He hates the intro intro of the Circle of Life, that bottom lip pops out and he almost starts to cry.



Aw he's so cute!
 I love when that bottom lip pops out, it's the cutest cry.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This morning we got to experience a rare event in the skies. A super blue blood moon! As NASA states, a trifecta of events. Todays question is did you see it this morning? Did you see it while out on a run? Any other cool type of space related events have you seen while out on a run? Seeing the space station, a comet, ect?



I did not even know this was going to happen. I dont pay attention to such things.

Never seen any space stuff, but I've seen lots of low-flying airplanes on my runs. Which is what happens when you live right near two major airports.



evre13 said:


> I'm actually no longer running because my doctor told me not to (sad I won't get to see you @SarahDisney!) while my back is still healing.




Rest up and hopefully you'll come back up here for another race when your back is better!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I saw it when I went to take my dogs to do their business this morning, but just thought "oh wow, the moon is really funny looking tonight". Then this morning I saw on the news why it looked "funny".  It was pretty cool looking! I do not think I've experienced anything else like that on a run, and if I have then I don't remember it.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This morning we got to experience a rare event in the skies. A super blue blood moon! As NASA states, a trifecta of events. Todays question is did you see it this morning? Did you see it while out on a run? Any other cool type of space related events have you seen while out on a run? Seeing the space station, a comet, ect?



I saw it when I was outside before I went to bed. It was - definitely different, but pretty cool to see.


----------



## Kathymford

Holy 'I read so many pages yesterday to catch up' Batman! It took me ALLLLL day yesterday to catch up, but not in enough time to actually respond to anything. Here is some of what I remember!

*ATTQOTDs:*

Journal: I don't have a journal here, but have thought about it. My running journal is Strava/Garmin/Nike (#allthetrackers)

Scenic Routes: I mostly only run at the beach or at WDW/DL, but I did do this one race in 2016 that had some pretty great views of LA.
​
Disney Snack: do I REALLY have to just pick one? OOOOH. The Strawberry cupcake from BOG. I would eat that a million times a day if I could. Or the Cheddar Soup in Epcot ....
Finding races: I have trouble finding local runs that are within driving distance. I have looked at all the sources everyone mentions, but LA/South Bay must be too expensive to close roads down because there aren't too many.
Water: At home (and races for that matter), I carry a handheld Nathan bottle, mostly because I am always dehydrated and I overheat very easily. Also, it's a nice place to put my key/parking gate remote. When I run at the track by work, I usually just put my regular water bottle down next to the track in an open space so I can get to it pretty easily



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This morning we got to experience a rare event in the skies. A super blue blood moon! As NASA states, a trifecta of events. Todays question is did you see it this morning? Did you see it while out on a run? Any other cool type of space related events have you seen while out on a run? Seeing the space station, a comet, ect?



That event was 4 a.m. my time, so nope. I was happily snoozing away. No major space events for me since I live in LA.



LSUlakes said:


> To start of the month of February we have the following folks with races over the weekend:
> 
> *February*
> 03 - @michigandergirl  - Groundhog Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @KSellers88  - Super Bowl 5k (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @Sanchez  - Save the Light Half Marathon (1:38:00 / N/A)
> 03 - @gjramsey  - Katy Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @baxter24  - Krispy Kreme Challenge (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @PrincessMickey  - Back the Blue 5k (35:00 / N/A)
> 04 - @JulieODC  - Super Sunday 5 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 
> If you would like to adjust your goal or some other type of change please let me know. If someone has a race they would like to add to the weekend list, also let me know. Best of luck to each of you this weekend and we look forward to hearing how your race goes!



MEEEE! @LSUlakes I've been trying to catch up to this so you can add my first race of 2018! And talk about THE most adorable Woody ever!

04 - kathymford - Redondo Beach Super Bowl Sunday 5k (NG/N/A)

AND WHEW! I made it through!


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This morning we got to experience a rare event in the skies. A super blue blood moon! As NASA states, a trifecta of events. Todays question is did you see it this morning? Did you see it while out on a run? Any other cool type of space related events have you seen while out on a run? Seeing the space station, a comet, ect?



I saw nothing. NOTHING.





​Mostly because I was crazy tired and it was 24º.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD:  We were heading to the JCC to work out, and the moon was just above the horizon ahead of us.  Got to see the start of the eclipse, but didn't feel like waiting outside in the cold for the full effect.


----------



## KSellers88

I know we recently had a question about running at Disney and tons of people chimed in so I wanted to see if anyone had any advice for me. I'll be at Disney for Princess at the end of the month staying at Bay Lake. Other than the 10k and half I have two five mile runs scheduled while I am there. I know BLT/Contemporary have a running trail around the resort that is around 1 mile, but does anyone know of a way I could get to Ft. Wilderness to run there one day? Is my only option to drive/ride a bus/take a boat? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

HomeiswhereMickeyis said:


> And now I'm trying to convince my husband who loves Legos that this would be totally doable the week before the star wars 5k! He's not as into running as I am and I think he's a little overwhelmed with me dragging him along to all these races.


If I really wanted to run a 5K the week before Dark Side, I would take it nice and easy and use it as the maintenance run.  My plan (Galloway First Order Challenge) calls for 4 miles the week before the race so a relaxed 5K would be no problem for me.


----------



## PCFriar80

KSellers88 said:


> I know we recently had a question about running at Disney and tons of people chimed in so I wanted to see if anyone had any advice for me. I'll be at Disney for Princess at the end of the month staying at Bay Lake. Other than the 10k and half I have two five mile runs scheduled while I am there. I know BLT/Contemporary have a running trail around the resort that is around 1 mile, but does anyone know of a way I could get to Ft. Wilderness to run there one day? Is my only option to drive/ride a bus/take a boat? Thanks in advance!



Walk to MK and take the boat to Ft. Wilderness.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I didn’t see it, I was running late to work (again) and never looked up. Didn’t really need to though as every one of my students acted like they’ve lost their minds the last two days so I knew it was happening news was all over it this morning, though.


----------



## Bree

KSellers88 said:


> I know we recently had a question about running at Disney and tons of people chimed in so I wanted to see if anyone had any advice for me. I'll be at Disney for Princess at the end of the month staying at Bay Lake. Other than the 10k and half I have two five mile runs scheduled while I am there. I know BLT/Contemporary have a running trail around the resort that is around 1 mile, but does anyone know of a way I could get to Ft. Wilderness to run there one day? Is my only option to drive/ride a bus/take a boat? Thanks in advance!





PCFriar80 said:


> Walk to MK and take the boat to Ft. Wilderness.



The blue flag boat makes a resort only loop between Contemporary, Ft. Wilderness and Wilderness Lodge. It starts at 6:45 in the morning. No need to go to MK.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: I didn’t see it, I was running late to work (again) and never looked up. Didn’t really need to though as every one of my students acted like they’ve lost their minds the last two days so I knew it was happening news was all over it this morning, though.


As a retired h.s. teacher, I SOOOO understand this!


----------



## KSellers88

@Bree and @PCFriar80 thank you both! Boat it is!


----------



## DIS-OH

So...after 10 years of running, the injury bug has finally caught me.


My hip has been bothering me off and on since Thanksgiving.   It was only after running, and not while running until last weekend.  I was 2 miles into a run when the pain hit.  Rested a few days, tried again with the same result.

Went to the free running injury clinic at my shoe store today.   The possibilities are stress fracture or ITB syndrome.

Have an appointment with a sports med doctor on Monday.   He’s the medical director of all the “Big” local races and specializes in treating runners. 

Hoping for the best...and that I can at least walk the Princess Half.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This morning we got to experience a rare event in the skies. A super blue blood moon! As NASA states, a trifecta of events. Todays question is did you see it this morning? Did you see it while out on a run? Any other cool type of space related events have you seen while out on a run? Seeing the space station, a comet, ect?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I did not go for a run this morning, but I did get to see the eclipse this morning as DD and I left the house. She was excited about it, and then wanted to know why the moon was missing. These type of events get the little wheels turning in her head and she ask 1,000 questions lol. Good times! I've run a few times late at night and have seen a few shooting stars but nothing overly exciting.



ATTQOTD:  I'm an astronomer IRL.    I'm always looking for things happening in the sky. I tend to get distracted by the Moon pretty much any time when it's above the horizon.    In my location, the lunar eclipse was just visible at sunrise/moonset, and I didn't get up since I was up very late for a tennis match last night.  This summer getting up at 5:00am for early runs before the heat, I watched a nice apparition of Venus in the east before sunrise.  I've seen solar halos and sundogs while on runs, although those aren't really "in space".  The ISS would be bright enough to see pretty easily while running at night, but I haven't had the opportunity to see it while running.  Honestly, I don't usually run outside when it's dark for various reasons.

If you're running in the morning this time of year while it's still dark enough to see stars, you can see Jupiter and Mars low in the south (assuming you're around latitude 40 deg N).  Jupiter is very bright and distinct; Mars not so much right now.  Just after sunset, Venus is low in the west.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Sleepless Knight said:


> If I really wanted to run a 5K the week before Dark Side, I would take it nice and easy and use it as the maintenance run.  My plan (Galloway First Order Challenge) calls for 4 miles the week before the race so a relaxed 5K would be no problem for me.



It would totally be an easy fun run if we did it, but the problem is more that my husband isn't really into running. He does it because I enjoy it and he will run up to a 5k to hang out with me, but 2 races that close would definitely be pushing it. He may love Star Wars and Legos but I'm not sure it's enough to get him to run 2 5ks that close to each other. He keeps saying we should do the Lego race next year lol!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I saw the eclipse on my way home from work this morning. I don’t run in the dark so I never see anything fun while running.


----------



## JulieODC

DIS-OH said:


> So...after 10 years of running, the injury bug has finally caught me.
> 
> 
> My hip has been bothering me off and on since Thanksgiving.   It was only after running, and not while running until last weekend.  I was 2 miles into a run when the pain hit.  Rested a few days, tried again with the same result.
> 
> Went to the free running injury clinic at my shoe store today.   The possibilities are stress fracture or ITB syndrome.
> 
> Have an appointment with a sports med doctor on Monday.   He’s the medical director of all the “Big” local races and specializes in treating runners.
> 
> Hoping for the best...and that I can at least walk the Princess Half.



Hope your appt goes well and it’s a minor injury that heals quickly!


----------



## Bree

avondale said:


> ATTQOTD:  I'm an astronomer IRL.



OMG you have my dream job.  Seriously!  If only 40yo self could go back in time and tell 18yo self not to give up her dream. I ended up going to college to pursue a business degree.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This morning we got to experience a rare event in the skies. A super blue blood moon! As NASA states, a trifecta of events. Todays question is did you see it this morning? Did you see it while out on a run? Any other cool type of space related events have you seen while out on a run? Seeing the space station, a comet, ect?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I did not go for a run this morning, but I did get to see the eclipse this morning as DD and I left the house. She was excited about it, and then wanted to know why the moon was missing. These type of events get the little wheels turning in her head and she ask 1,000 questions lol. Good times! I've run a few times late at night and have seen a few shooting stars but nothing overly exciting.



I didn't see it.  I haven't seen anything out of the ordinary on a run.  



LSUlakes said:


> To start of the month of February we have the following folks with races over the weekend:
> 
> *February*
> 03 - @michigandergirl  - Groundhog Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @KSellers88  - Super Bowl 5k (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @Sanchez  - Save the Light Half Marathon (1:38:00 / N/A)
> 03 - @gjramsey  - Katy Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @baxter24  - Krispy Kreme Challenge (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @PrincessMickey  - Back the Blue 5k (35:00 / N/A)
> 04 - @JulieODC  - Super Sunday 5 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 04 - kathymford - Redondo Beach Super Bowl Sunday 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> If you would like to adjust your goal or some other type of change please let me know. If someone has a race they would like to add to the weekend list, also let me know. Best of luck to each of you this weekend and we look forward to hearing how your race goes!


Good luck everyone!



LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 299394
> Just wanted to share this picture of little man in his Woody outfit. Disney related maybe, running related... not even close.



Awesome pic.  He's beautiful.


----------



## Disney at Heart

DIS-OH said:


> So...after 10 years of running, the injury bug has finally caught me.
> 
> 
> My hip has been bothering me off and on since Thanksgiving.   It was only after running, and not while running until last weekend.  I was 2 miles into a run when the pain hit.  Rested a few days, tried again with the same result.
> 
> Went to the free running injury clinic at my shoe store today.   The possibilities are stress fracture or ITB syndrome.
> 
> Have an appointment with a sports med doctor on Monday.   He’s the medical director of all the “Big” local races and specializes in treating runners.
> 
> Hoping for the best...and that I can at least walk the Princess Half.


Best wishes for a good diagnosis and quick recovery.


----------



## jmasgat

DIS-OH said:


> So...after 10 years of running, the injury bug has finally caught me.
> 
> 
> My hip has been bothering me off and on since Thanksgiving.   It was only after running, and not while running until last weekend.  I was 2 miles into a run when the pain hit.  Rested a few days, tried again with the same result.
> 
> Went to the free running injury clinic at my shoe store today.   The possibilities are stress fracture or ITB syndrome.
> 
> Have an appointment with a sports med doctor on Monday.   He’s the medical director of all the “Big” local races and specializes in treating runners.
> 
> Hoping for the best...and that I can at least walk the Princess Half.



Glad you have an appointment with a doctor who treats runners.  Hope it goes well--and is ITB.  That's pretty straightforward to treat on your own with the right stretching/strengthening exercises. (Says someone who has gotten this before)


----------



## FredtheDuck

Sorry to hear about the injury, @DIS-OH! Hope it's something minor and easy to work back from.


----------



## camaker

DIS-OH said:


> So...after 10 years of running, the injury bug has finally caught me.
> 
> 
> My hip has been bothering me off and on since Thanksgiving.   It was only after running, and not while running until last weekend.  I was 2 miles into a run when the pain hit.  Rested a few days, tried again with the same result.
> 
> Went to the free running injury clinic at my shoe store today.   The possibilities are stress fracture or ITB syndrome.
> 
> Have an appointment with a sports med doctor on Monday.   He’s the medical director of all the “Big” local races and specializes in treating runners.
> 
> Hoping for the best...and that I can at least walk the Princess Half.



Good luck!  There's a lot that can go wrong around the hip.  Hopefully it will be something relatively simple and quick that PT and home exercises can fix!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets discuss running shoes today. How did you determine what shoes you currently have? Did you try new brands / type as you circumstances change?

ATTQOTD: I went to my local running store and there is a process to get you in the right shoe. I am currently in a shoe that I am probably 20lbs to big to be running in. I like the shoe, but training in them is likely increasing my odds of injury. I have a second pair similar to them that have even less support that I dont want to use at the moment. So this Friday I will likely go get some new shoes and ask for the advice of the employees on what I should do. Buy the same pair again, or get a shoe thats more supportive..


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD Yesterday:  I went outside at work to see it.  Unimpressed from our views.  

ATTQOTD: When I went through PT for Ankle Surgery - PT told me what type of shoe I needed.  Looked up her recommendations and bought one of those.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I went to a running store when I first starting running with any seriousness and got fitted.  They did a whole process as well where they recorded me on a treadmill and then analyzed my foot strike etc.  Then they gave me several shoes to try and I settled on Saucony Kinvaras and I've run in them almost exclusively ever since.  I've tried some other shoes now and again thinking something else might be better, but I always go back to the Kinvaras.  Recently I bought some Saucony Freedom ISO shoes and while I wasn't sure I liked them at first, I'm now using them more and more.


----------



## JulieODC

I went to a local running store and it was a major game changer. I’ve had knee pain my whole life and wore arch supports and custom orthotics, and still had pain.

The shoes I was fitted with have allowed me to run pain free with no arch supports needed. Sort of a miracle in my mind!


----------



## Chaitali

I went to a local running store when I started running and was recommended to run in shoes with light-medium stability.  I tried on several different options and liked the Saucony Guides the best.  I've gone to get checked a couple time just to make sure nothing has changed and the Guides always seemed like the best option.  In between checking, I just usually buy new pairs of Guides online as I tend to be able to get them cheaper that way.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running shoes today. How did you determine what shoes you currently have? Did you try new brands / type as you circumstances change?


I currently run on New Balance and have for a while now. I haven’t really tried other brands although I’d like to see if any other brands do work for me. I need to go to a store and try on some different types.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running shoes today. How did you determine what shoes you currently have? Did you try new brands / type as you circumstances change?


ATTQOTD:  I'm laughing because, as some of you already know, my running life has been one long search for THE Shoe! I am, I was told by my sports med doc, _very_ hard to fit, and no running store fitting has resulted in good shoes for me. I'm much better off on my own. I look for certain characteristics I know work for me and will try any brand/model that seems to fit that criteria. The few shoes that have been my favorites were shoes no store would have put me in! My least favorite shoes were those an "expert" said I needed. The shoes I wore for Dopey training and racing weren't ever great, and resulted in some issues I'm sorting out now, so I've got a new pair of something else waiting at home to try.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running shoes today. How did you determine what shoes you currently have? Did you try new brands / type as you circumstances change?



Like others, I also got fitted at a running store. I got fitted in my college years at a very popular running store in that city and just never had the best luck with them. 
Several years ago, I went to what is now a "Fleet Feet" store (it was a private store then) and was fitted in Asics GT 2000 and have actually been in them ever since. I was refitted last year to see if I'd like something different, but I ended up in the new model.

Since then, I bought my current pair from Zappos with a coupon and have an identical "pair in waiting" that I bought from runners warehouse for like 1/3 of what I paid at the running store. I like supporting the running store, but at the same time... I like a good deal too!


----------



## kbenson13

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD:  I'm laughing because, as some of you already know, my running life has been one long search for THE Shoe! I am, I was told by my sports med doc, _very_ hard to fit, and no running store fitting has resulted in good shoes for me. I'm much better off on my own. I look for certain characteristics I know work for me and will try any brand/model that seems to fit that criteria. The few shoes that have been my favorites were shoes no store would have put me in! My least favorite shoes were those an "expert" said I needed.



This is me entirely!  I love low drop, extra light, wide width shoes.  Not a lot to choose from that fit the bill.  I really like New Balance racing flats.  I'm currently trying out some Sketchers GoRun 6's that I bought at a race expo.  Liking them so far....


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running shoes today. How did you determine what shoes you currently have? Did you try new brands / type as you circumstances change?



I have two pairs of shoes right now - both New Balance. One I was fitted at my regular running store, and the other I was fitted at a New Balance store (it was the NB Run Hub @ NYRR, so it was a running-centric NB store). I've actually gotten fitted at the running store twice - the first shoe was okay but not perfect, so after two pairs of those, I decided to go get refitted. If your shoes ever don't feel right, definitely go get refitted - your gait can change as your body changes (whether that's gaining or losing weight, changes in muscle or joint, etc), and it's important to understand that just because a shoe worked for you a year ago, doesn't mean it's good now. The second shoe they fitted me for seems to be working out really well. Only problem is, it can get kinda heavy sometimes, and I don't think I need that much cushion for shorter runs. Once I realized that, I went to the NB store (because I figure they would be best at comparing NB shoe cushioning) and got fitted for my second type of shoes.
In terms of buying shoes ... I usually buy the first pair in-store and then subsequent pairs online for cheap. Unfortunately, both of my shoes have newer models out (and one I'm actually holding out to see if they come out with an even newer model in the next month or two), so I may go back into the running store and try the new models to see how they feel.

I know some people can probably get away with running in whatever shoes, but I think there's no harm in getting fitted, and it can help you look at shoes that you might not have previously considered (for example - before I got fitted, I only wore Asics. When I got my first pair of NB, I specifically told them that I liked Asics, and I ended up liking the New Balance shoes way more than both pairs of Asics shoes that I tried). And if anything in your running changes (whether that change is related to your body, your plan, your location/terrain, your mindset, or anything else), it definitely doesn't hurt to go back and get refitted. Even if you like your current shoes, you can go in and say, "I like Shoe X, but I want to also explore other shoes and see if there might be an even better fit" - I'd imagine most stores will give you a new pair of your current shoe to try so that you can compare it to other shoes. Definitely no harm in going to get fitted as often as you think you might want/need to.

I also have to give a big shout out to the people around here who encouraged me to go get fitted in the first place. There were a lot of people involved in that, but @Keels was the one who actually made it happen. So thank you everyone (especially Keels).


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I picked the shoes I thought looked the coolest and have never looked back. I’ve stuck with the Gel Noosa line from ASICS because they’ve never caused me pain and have kept me relatively blister free (only a few times during marathons). I’ve tried other models and have determined the two aspects of the shoe that work best for me: I need a firm heel grab/cup (not sure on the lexicon) and a wide toe box. I tried Kayanos last year to see what a more heavily cushioned shoe would do for me and my heel moved around way too much and I was blistering on the Achilles/heel area after runs of less then 4 miles. I’ve also tried a couple Nike versions and the toe box squeezes my toes and causes a lot of discomfort. I can’t run on those long enough to even know what damage they would do. The Noosas aren’t the most cushioned and as I’m not an elite athlete I think I’d like a little more cushioning, but every time I try to move on I come right back and have a new expensive pair of not that comfortable walking shoes.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I had some joint pain when I came back to running after having my kid, so I went to a local running store and got fitted. I ended up with a pair of Saucony Zealot's that I liked at first, but when I started running more, I had more joint discomfort. I went back armed with new info about what I liked and didn't like about the Zealots, and I showed them the wear patter on the heels (I'm was a heel striking badly in them). 

We eventually landed on a pair of NB 1400s that I adored for speed and long runs, and I rotated in a pair of Kinvara's that I got on huge sale and liked for easy efforts at first, but I noticed that I felt a little clunky in my stride in them. Then, at the MCM expo they had a Brooks area. I did a gait analysis and they recommended Brooks Pureflows. I tried them on and LOVED them. They don't have a ton of spring, so I tend to wear them for shorter efforts. So now I have three completely different brands in rotation: NB 1400s (just breaking in a new pair now) for outdoor speed and LRs. Brooks Pureflows for shorter or easier efforts outdoors (EA/EB runs, for the DB plan users here). Interestingly, the Kinvara's are really comfortable on the treadmill, so I use them for all treadmill runs now, no matter what kind of run it is.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: What a timely question...and a great opportunity to gather my thoughts on this as I'm having some issues.  I started out running in cheerleading shoes....because we were forced to run at practice and that's what I had- why I never thought to bring a different pair, who knows.  So that continued through college, but when I started to run on my own I wore Nike Shox...yikes.  My shins were on fire at all times.  Finally, when I was 22, I got evaluated at a pop-up Brooks store.  They sold me the Ravenna.  Worked for me when I was running for fitness, but no so much when I decided I wanted to start training for a half in 2013.  Ended up with a tibial stress fracture and a broken heel (which could have been there for a long time because I didn't even know I had pain in my heel).  So after I got cleared, I headed to the local running store to get fitted.  They put me in Asics GT 2000.  I did wear basic drugstore PF insoles, but after W&D 2014, I got evaluated for a pair of aetrex insoles at Fit2Run at DS.  I wore this combo up until May 2017 (changing out shoes every 300 miles, insoles every year).  Started having some shin pain, so back to my local running store.  This time, I got the Brooks Adrenaline GTS.  Combined with my aetrex, these worked out amazingly.  But, after doing 3 halfs in them this fall, I knew it was time for new shoes and insoles.

Here's where I'm having problems....I ordered the correct model number in my insoles, but from the wrong line.  My insoles that I had success in were from the Sports line, and I ordered from the Complete line.  I'm not sure what the difference is.  But I have been experiencing substantial calf/achilles pain equally in both legs.  I assume the shoes are not the problem, so I put in my old insoles from the Sports line and did a few miles.  No calf/achilles pain, but shin pain the next day- probably because the insoles were worn.  One of the guys at the running store, and my husband who kind of coaches me, think that I may have gotten a lot stronger than when I got fitted for the insoles and my form has improved, that it may be too much correction to have the corrective shoe and insole.  So I ditched the aetrex insoles this weekend and ran a pain-free 5K Saturday, with no residual soreness.  I ran 10 miles yesterday with no corrective insoles, and the only thing that hurts today are my knees (normal).  I had some calf cramping around 9.7, but nothing major that slowed me down.  So, I think this is the best bet for now?  After my March half, I'll have 4 weeks before my April half, so I think I might go get fitted again.

This was very long-winded, but it's been on my mind the last few weeks.  Any insight is welcomed!


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

ATTQOTD: I went and got fitted at a local running store about 5 years ago. I ended up in a Saucony Guide and then switched to a Hurricane. About a month ago I went back to the running store to get fitted again, and two different employees both evaluated my gait and decided I don't pronate and don't need a stability shoe after all. So now I'm in Saucony Ride 10s and haven't had any issues with them.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: I went to some local running stores. Unfortunately it seems anytime I find something I like the next model is made narrower and so I have to start my search again for a shoe that comes in wide. Why can't they all come in wide?


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  When I started running again I went to D1ck’s Sporting Goods and tried on a bazillion pairs of shoes and ran around the shoe department. That’s when I discovered Brooks Ghost and loved them. Had a gait analysis done at Fit 2 Run the following year and found out I had a neutral gait so I stuck with the Ghosts. The next year when I needed shoes I went to a local non-chain store.  I had another analysis done there and they said I had a neutral gait.  So I figured I’d just go with the Ghosts again, but that was the year Brooks changed them and messed up the toe box for me.  I have a wide foot, but my regular width Ghosts always fit fine.  With the new Ghost shoe design even the wide width were too narrow.  After trying on many pairs of shoes from many brands and hating them all he had me try on a new shoe by New Balance (1080 Fresh Foam). They were perfect.  I’ve worn that style ever since. I love that they offer a big selection of colors in a wide width. A lot of times shoe manufacturers only make them in one color and not always the prettiest either.  I’d like to get myself a lighter pair of shoes for my shorter easy runs.  Not sure if I’ll go directly to New Balance or a local running store. Maybe both?


----------



## PrincessV

Today's QOTD inspired me to try to recall aaaaallll of the shoes I've tired over the years... I'm sure I'll miss some, but here's what I remember and how they fared:

adidas: 
Supernova Sequence 9 - okay, but altered my gait to the point of injury
Ultra Boost ST - too soft, returned

Altra:
Instinct (the original) - loved the ride, hate the fit; too loose in the heel
Paradigm, Torin, Provision, One - none fit right, returned

Asics:
Nimbus 11 - one of my most favorite shoes! wore them into the ground, but no Nimbuses (Nimbi?) since have worked
Noosa, Cumulus, Kayano, GT1000 - none fit well; too narrow in the forefoot
GEL Phoenix - a good one for me, but they stopped making them
GT2000 - worked well enough for a while, but not an ideal fit and forefoot sole was shot at 150 miles

Brooks:
Launch 2, 4, 5 - best fitting shoe ever for me! But not enough cushion up front for long runs
Ghost 7 - a favorite that I wore into the ground, but no Ghosts since has worked
Glycerine 15 - great fit, good ride, a little too squishy and HEAVY
PureFlow (original) - a favorite that I wore into the ground!
Ravenna 4, 8 - both fit beautifully, but altered my gait uncomfortable
Transcend - most painful shoe I've ever tried!
PureCadence (original) - almost as perfect a fit as the PureFlow and Launch, but the heel was looser than I like

Hoka:
something that started with a K - was amazing... until it wasn't
Arahi - ditto. Something about Hokas just does not work for me

Mizuno:
Nexxus - a favorite! and they stopped making it
Inspire 9 - fit well, but made my gait feel wonky; drop too high
Sayonara - great ride, but too narrow

New Balance:
Vazee Prism - great ride, but the heel is just loose enough to irritate me
Vongo v2 - I want to love these, but they just have too much stability
what I think was a 1400, long ago - I rarely ran in them, but wore them out using them at WDW

Nike:
Cortez, satin - My first running shoe, circa late 70s! I loved those shoes with all my heart... and the multi-color heart laces I laced them up with lol! Had a few pairs in a row.
Pegasus, original - ditto, but with purple heart laces. Various more Peg incarnations throughout my schooling
another Peg in the 1990s - an all-time favorite shoe I wore the heck out of
Peg 34 - new and waiting to be tried tonight! maybe the shoe search comes full circle?

Newton:
Gravity II - a favorite I wore until the outermost lug was completely gone; wish I'd have stocked up on them
Gravity III - never fit as well as the II, though the ride was as good
Motion III - poor fit; heel too loose
Kismet - great ride & fit, but only in one color; other colors fit poorly
Kismet III - working well so far!

Saucony:
Guide 9 - what a store put me in; never fit right and altered my gait uncomfortably
Kinvara 5 I think - looooved the ride! but Saucony just does not fit the shape of my feet; loose heels, tight forefeet

Salming:
Miles - just tried this last night; doesn't fit me well. but for the right foot they have serious potential

PHEW! That's a LOT of shoes.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: When I first started running I went to Dick's and bought some Nike Frees. They ended up giving me Achilles Tendonitis, so off of running for a while (probably because I bought ankle braces and ran a half in them while I was in pain!). Then went to Fleet Feet and they fitted me with Brooks Transcend 3's. I loved those shoes so much, but not the teal color (the only color the store carried) so I ordered some pink ones from Runners Warehouse when I needed new shoes. Well, they were obviously manufactured in a different place as they were the same size as the ones I bought in store but they were so tight they hurt my toes. Of course I didn't really figure out what the problem with them was until I had them too long to return them. So I went on Brooks website and bought another of the same pink pair but ordered up a half size and ran in them for a while, thinking I had solved my problem. Well, I was continually getting blisters on the outside of my big toes and finally figured out that the toe box in Brooks is too big for me (I had been losing weight so that probably contributed to it also).

I went to a Fleet Feet in NC while visiting DD28 and they have a new system for fitting you, where you stand on a machine and it maps your feet. I tried on a few pairs of shoes, Brooks Adrenaline, Saucony Glide and Nike Zoom Structure that the machine said were right for me and went with the Nikes. I am not 100% happy with them as I am used to a lot more cushioning but I like them ok. They have a much narrower toe box so my feet aren't sliding around and I stopped getting blisters.

I was just telling DH that I am going to go to a non chain running store to get fitted when I need new shoes, just to see what they would put me in. Fleet Feet's machine sends out an email that supposedly tells you all about your feet and I disagreed with a bunch of their data. I think they had just gotten the machine and maybe they girl waiting on me didn't know what she was doing? She kinda lost interest in me when I declined the $50 insoles she wanted me to buy.

On a side note, DH remarked that my "cheap" running sport wasn't very cheap.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
I've been running with New Balance 860s or 880s for several years now as they work for me.  I need a stability shoe and they also work well with my orthotics.  I tend to buy in bulk when I get a shoe that works [and looks good] so I do have closet full of new [or old] pairs ready to go!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running shoes today. How did you determine what shoes you currently have? Did you try new brands / type as you circumstances change?.



ATTQOTD:  An Orthopedics surgeon instructed me to get motion control running shoes and to go to a running store to get fitted. He gave me a list of brands/types he preferred. I also needed strength training for my knees. I went to 2 stores and got 2 different types and I love them both.  They don’t have a lot of cushion for my longer runs, so I just was fitted again and I’m now neutral!  I still wear the motion control for shorter / trail runs but longer runs I use the new cushy neutrals.  

Towards the end of life on my first motion control shoes I’ll head back and see if there are any other changes, most likely in the fall.


----------



## LSUlakes

PrincessV said:


> PHEW! That's a LOT of shoes.



I was thinking the same thing. lol Thats a lot of miles over the years.


----------



## Sanchez

Brooks Glycerin for me. I have tried others over the years but have not found an equal. Am now in the market for racing flats so any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Brooks Ghost for the last 4-5 years, dozens of pairs. I've not had problems with the various models. It was a running store (don't remember which one) that put me into them. Whoever it was, thanks! Switched to wide a couple of years ago to make room for my runner's callouses.



PrincessV said:


> Nike:
> Cortez



In my non-reality life, I lust after a pair of the Nike Cortez Flyknit Forrest Gumps. I wouldn't run in them, just go skateboarding with Farrah Fawcett. https://www.google.com/search?q=far...o4XZAhVMx1kKHQseDm0Q_AUICygC&biw=1920&bih=908


----------



## PCFriar80

PrincessV said:


> Today's QOTD inspired me to try to recall aaaaallll of the shoes I've tired over the years... I'm sure I'll miss some, but here's what I remember and how they fared:
> 
> adidas:
> Supernova Sequence 9 - okay, but altered my gait to the point of injury
> Ultra Boost ST - too soft, returned
> 
> Altra:
> Instinct (the original) - loved the ride, hate the fit; too loose in the heel
> Paradigm, Torin, Provision, One - none fit right, returned
> 
> Asics:
> Nimbus 11 - one of my most favorite shoes! wore them into the ground, but no Nimbuses (Nimbi?) since have worked
> Noosa, Cumulus, Kayano, GT1000 - none fit well; too narrow in the forefoot
> GEL Phoenix - a good one for me, but they stopped making them
> GT2000 - worked well enough for a while, but not an ideal fit and forefoot sole was shot at 150 miles
> 
> Brooks:
> Launch 2, 4, 5 - best fitting shoe ever for me! But not enough cushion up front for long runs
> Ghost 7 - a favorite that I wore into the ground, but no Ghosts since has worked
> Glycerine 15 - great fit, good ride, a little too squishy and HEAVY
> PureFlow (original) - a favorite that I wore into the ground!
> Ravenna 4, 8 - both fit beautifully, but altered my gait uncomfortable
> Transcend - most painful shoe I've ever tried!
> PureCadence (original) - almost as perfect a fit as the PureFlow and Launch, but the heel was looser than I like
> 
> Hoka:
> something that started with a K - was amazing... until it wasn't
> Arahi - ditto. Something about Hokas just does not work for me
> 
> Mizuno:
> Nexxus - a favorite! and they stopped making it
> Inspire 9 - fit well, but made my gait feel wonky; drop too high
> Sayonara - great ride, but too narrow
> 
> New Balance:
> Vazee Prism - great ride, but the heel is just loose enough to irritate me
> Vongo v2 - I want to love these, but they just have too much stability
> what I think was a 1400, long ago - I rarely ran in them, but wore them out using them at WDW
> 
> Nike:
> Cortez, satin - My first running shoe, circa late 70s! I loved those shoes with all my heart... and the multi-color heart laces I laced them up with lol! Had a few pairs in a row.
> Pegasus, original - ditto, but with purple heart laces. Various more Peg incarnations throughout my schooling
> another Peg in the 1990s - an all-time favorite shoe I wore the heck out of
> Peg 34 - new and waiting to be tried tonight! maybe the shoe search comes full circle?
> 
> Newton:
> Gravity II - a favorite I wore until the outermost lug was completely gone; wish I'd have stocked up on them
> Gravity III - never fit as well as the II, though the ride was as good
> Motion III - poor fit; heel too loose
> Kismet - great ride & fit, but only in one color; other colors fit poorly
> Kismet III - working well so far!
> 
> Saucony:
> Guide 9 - what a store put me in; never fit right and altered my gait uncomfortably
> Kinvara 5 I think - looooved the ride! but Saucony just does not fit the shape of my feet; loose heels, tight forefeet
> 
> Salming:
> Miles - just tried this last night; doesn't fit me well. but for the right foot they have serious potential
> 
> PHEW! That's a LOT of shoes.


What!!  No PF Flyers?


----------



## avondale

Bree said:


> OMG you have my dream job.  Seriously!  If only 40yo self could go back in time and tell 18yo self not to give up her dream. I ended up going to college to pursue a business degree.



It takes a lot more math and physics than most people want to deal with - something my students are always disappointed about.   

It's never too late to get back into it as a hobby...get a small telescope, read Sky & Telescope, etc.  There are even opportunities these days for dedicated amateurs to contribute to "real" astronomy that way.  Wherever you are, there may be a local amateur astronomy club or college observatory where you can visit and possibly volunteer.  And if it's not your job, it's always more fun that way, ha ha.


----------



## roxymama

I had to catch up as this thread got way ahead of me!!!

Update about San Diego...my family booked our trip for August but Hotel Del Coronado was too rich for our blood so we'll just do a visit there.  Staying at Paradise Point which is a little island with little single story buildings and bikes and boats and places to roast marshmallows.  And yes, plenty of room for running.  Hoping it'll be good.  Gonna do the zoo and legoland.  Feels weird but fun to do a non-Disney but still disney-esque type trip 

Attqotd:  I've only ran in Brooks ghosts, Brooks launch & Nike Pegs.  The Nikes were an expo sale rack impulse buy that worked out.  But I'm currently digging my 3 pairs of Launch 4's.  They are lighter than the ghosts but give me some cushiness in the heel area that I like.  I'm a heel to mid foot lander right now.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> I was thinking the same thing. lol Thats a lot of miles over the years.


I'm old - it's been a lot of years lol! 



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> In my non-reality life, I lust after a pair of the Nike Cortez Flyknit Forrest Gumps. I wouldn't run in them, just go skateboarding with Farrah Fawcett. https://www.google.com/search?q=far...o4XZAhVMx1kKHQseDm0Q_AUICygC&biw=1920&bih=908


Classics!! ♥



PCFriar80 said:


> What!!  No PF Flyers?


No, but I've had more Chuck Taylors than I can count! Never ran in them, though. Ditto for Stan Smiths and Tretorns. My mother ran in Reeboks in the late 70s/early 80s, so those were in the house, too.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I've ran in Asics Gel Nimbus (first running shoe), Mizuno Wave Riders, Mizuno Wave Paradox, Saucony Triumph ISO, Brooks Glycerin, Brooks Ghost and my current love Brooks Launch. I went to a local running store to get fitted and analyzed and they told me I was a neutral runner and recommended the Glycerins for longer runs and Launch for speed. They did not sell Asics at that store, but I have since bought a new pair of Gel Nimbus on running warehouse and LOVE THEM! I do not even need inserts because they are so comfy.


----------



## jennamfeo

*ATTQOTD: *My first pair of running shoes when I decided to take up running 5 years ago was some pair of Nike's I bought at a Famous Footwear because I thought Nike's were like the be all, end all of running shoes. L O L.
And then, after I literally ran those suckers into the ground (500+ miles), I went to a local running store and they never really fit me, they just looked at my old shoes and threw a pair at me. Luckily it was the Brooks Launch 3 and I LOVED them. I have been stuck on them ever since. I have had the Launch 3, 4 & 5.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD: It took a foot injury and a trip to the orthopedist to find the right shoe and to learn that shoes have a certain lifespan.  Had I found this thread early maybe all would have been avoided. Anyway thanks to heredity my feet are a hot mess so the recommendation was for a very wide supportive shoe with super feet green inserts.  I have found that Brooks shoes fit the bill.  I started out with Addictions and used for my first half and ended with happy feet but recent model changes have just not felt right.  I have switched over to Ariels and GTS and like both.  I used both with the inserts Marathon weekend with much success.


----------



## Bree

avondale said:


> It takes a lot more math and physics than most people want to deal with - something my students are always disappointed about.
> 
> It's never too late to get back into it as a hobby...get a small telescope, read Sky & Telescope, etc.  There are even opportunities these days for dedicated amateurs to contribute to "real" astronomy that way.  Wherever you are, there may be a local amateur astronomy club or college observatory where you can visit and possibly volunteer.  And if it's not your job, it's always more fun that way, ha ha.



Math and science were always my best subjects!  My telescope got lost in our move to FL almost four years ago  We moved to a different part of FL last year and I’m just so happy to see stars again. We were in Boca Raton for 3 years and our night sky was just a haze of orange from all the light pollution. We are closer to Kennedy space center now so I’d like to get a membership!


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running shoes today. How did you determine what shoes you currently have? Did you try new brands / type as you circumstances change?



I'm one of those lucky individuals who hasn't had major foot issues and can run in pretty much anything, so mostly I just look for running shoes which are (a) on sale and (b) in colors I like.  (Please don't hate me!  )  I read a study a while back that suggested mixing up shoes with varying drops (the variance in the thickness from the back to the front) can be good for you, as it varies (and thus lessens) the impact on the feet.  As a result, I usually have a rotation of shoes going at any one time, and they can vary in drop quite a bit.  So far, in ~5 years of serious running averaging 2000+ miles annually, no foot issues.  If only my hamstrings were as cooperative as my feet!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  Running shoe store put me in Brooks Adrenalines when I started running.  When I bought my 2nd pair of running shoes I returned to same place and we determined I could move to the Brooks Ghost (I stayed in the same brand mostly because Brooks just seem to fit me well everywhere).  I went through a couple pair of Ghosts, but then found the Brooks Launch.  They are a little less shoe than the Ghost and always feel great.  I wish they had a bit less drop, but other than that I totally love them.  I wear them for most all of my training and for any race of a half marathon or greater.  I've had the 1s, 2s, 3s, and 4s.  They typically have a good selection of colors/styles so it's easier for me to keep track of rotating my shoes. 

I also tried a pair of Saucony Kinvaras once.  They are a tad lighter than the Brooks Launch and have less drop.  I wanted so bad to like them because I have some Saucony racing flats (Grid Type A5) that feel like a second skin.  However the Kinvaras gave me a heel blister and I had to return them.  It's possible my pair had something slightly off, but it was easier to just return to my Brooks Launch because I've never had any issues when wearing them.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 299394
> Just wanted to share this picture of little man in his Woody outfit. Disney related maybe, running related... not even close.



I disagree with the later part of this statement.  In no time you will be running around after Woody all the time.  My 4 year olds tell me to wear my running shoes to the park so I can keep up with them.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running shoes today. How did you determine what shoes you currently have? Did you try new brands / type as you circumstances change?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I went to my local running store and there is a process to get you in the right shoe. I am currently in a shoe that I am probably 20lbs to big to be running in. I like the shoe, but training in them is likely increasing my odds of injury. I have a second pair similar to them that have even less support that I dont want to use at the moment. So this Friday I will likely go get some new shoes and ask for the advice of the employees on what I should do. Buy the same pair again, or get a shoe thats more supportive..



I wonder if there is a topic runners can go on about more than this one?!  But it is timely as even my kids (see above) noticed that my toe is poking out of my shoe, and my shins have been a bit sore of late.  The toe is a normal thing, it just wears out all of my non-leather shoes this way, but it does look silly and I do not need the extra ventilation in the winter.  I was leaning toward a little duct tape (I even have Anna and Elsa duct tape) until my shins were irritating me.  The shoes only have 200ish miles on them, so it seems to me like they should last longer.  I am considering (1) returning to the running store to try on all the shoes and see if there is something better (2) just ordering a new pair on line, likely cheaper.  As for the answer to the question asked, I had a pair of Nike shoes I got from Marshalls and thought were terrible, so I went to an actual running store and got the first pair of real running shoes, New Balance 870v3, which I loved.  I loved the fit, I loved the feel, and they were orange!  And I hated running so I ended up mostly using them to walk at lunch for 2 years.  Then I decided to run again, and thought perhaps I should get a new pair as I had put at least 500 walking miles on a 2 year old shoe.  But of course, that shoe would no longer exist.  I even went so far as to call new balance and ask if they had anything like it as the word names mean nothing.  They told me try the 860 or 880, both of which were terrible for different reasons, in addition to the lack of orange.  So I went back to the running store and was mostly blown off by what I now know to be the marathon running store manager who is not 22 and should know better.  He had me walk 25 feet barefoot and declared I did not need the moderate stability offered from my beloved orange shoes.  He told me I could run up and down the block if I wanted, and I did, and then I walked out with a pair of Mizuno wave runner 20s.  My arches, heels, shins and knees hurt in the first half mile of actual running the next day.  But I thought it was normal so I kept at it for 2 weeks until I could hardly walk.  I went back to a different branch of the same store and got a lovely gentleman who patiently listened to me explain how I hated the shoes I bought, but I loved these old shoes.  I tried on every pair of shoes in the store, many twice.  He watched me run the length of the parking lot in each of them, and was quick to call me to stop when he thought I should give up the pair (in many cases they were uncomfortable, but I thought that was what it was supposed to be).  And I walked out with a pair of brooks adrenaline in a boring grey & maroon, the only ones they had in stock in my size.  I was so happy to run in my lame  old lady shoes that did not hurt!  I bought a slightly less boring pair and was still happy with them, but for the toe hole.  And now I wonder if I have changed my running somehow to cause my shins to hurt, or if I really have just beat them up more quickly than I had thought.  So, yes, I too will rant on about shoes!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Hadn't seen anyone else post their monthly update yet.  Bye January! * 

January Training Summary:
(Completed/Scheduled)*
Total Miles: 103.0 / 146.4 (70%)
Total Time: 13:19:25 / 19:01:25 (70%)
Average Pace: 7:46 min/mile (Goal Marathon Pace + 38 seconds)
Average HR: 141/min (71.8% HRR)

January 2018 was a polarizing month for me.  It started off with the 2018 Dopey Challenge.  My 5th and final consecutive attempt at the Sextuple PR Challenge.  Felt confident I could get all 6, but the marathon would be tricky.  Ended up PR'ing the 5k (20:06), 10k (39:54, with a new 5k of 19:27), HM (1:30:35) and came oh so close on the M (3:15:59 vs 3:14:05).  All around a great weekend.  I took my standard 10-14 days off post "A" marathon (did 9 days this time).  Came back to an old issue.  Right before I left for Dopey I was having some right calf issues.  Wasn't sure whether it was taper madness or real.  It was an issue up until Expo day of Dopey at which I had no problems.  I was able to race each of the 4 races without issue and felt strong throughout.  But on the first run back after the time off, the same calf issue was present again.  I gave it a week of running (only easy, as is my normal routine for two weeks post time off).  After 8 runs with none being issue-free, I made the hard (but easy) decision to shut it down.  I've dealt with minor things along the way that I could run through, but this felt different.  So I trusted my gut instinct.  I'd rather take some time off now voluntarily and keep it to a low number of days, then to have it potentially become a bigger issue that takes weeks/months of time later.  I'm aiming for 11 days of no running and re-trying on 2/5.  If it's still present, then time to get a professional opinion.

Certainly I was bummed to take time away from running (although my daughter and I have filled that time with Mario Kart ).  Looking at 103 miles in a month I figured that had to be an all time low for a while now.  Turns out it's the second least number of miles run in the last 33 months.  But the silver lining is the least number of miles run in the last 33 months was January 2017 (90.8).  And I had an amazing Spring 2017 training cycle.  So if I can get this issue resolved and come back soon, then I'm still on track to hit that sub-1:30 HM in April and maybe just maybe hit that sub-1:25 HM and earn a corral A placement at the Chicago Marathon.  But, it depends on how the next few weeks go as the 2018 "A" goal is the October Chicago Marathon and that means keeping all training choices focused on being prepared for that.  I've got to get back to training for Chicago so I can try and keep up with @CheapRunnerMike!


----------



## PCFriar80

*January Summary:*

*The Good:*
Running:  19.3 Miles; Disney 10K [1:05:29], Disney 1/2 [2:07:27]
Biking:     96 Miles
Elliptical:   4 hours

*The Bad:  *
Shin Splints and chest cold [coughing] for 2 weeks after Disney trip resulted in no running, thus the bike and elliptical numbers.  

*The Ugly:*
Diagnosed with an inguinal hernia this past Monday [most likely from my coughing fits].  Pre-op appointment 
is Monday and surgery TBD.  Most likely no running for at least 3 weeks post op, so I might as well give up running 
for lent?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I ran exclusively in Nike for years.  I've had knee pain the past couple of weeks and determined that it probably was time to get new shoes as I knew I was getting close.  I went to my local Fleet Feet and they did their test thing and watched me walk.  They didn't have any Nike in my size with the support I needed, so they tried on a few different pair and custom inserts.  For me this was a very useful process.  I did notice an immediate improvement in my knee pain.  They're New Balance, but I don't remember the type at the moment.  

However, I still haven't run as much I would like in the new shoes.  While I noticed an immediate improvement in the knee pain, it would still return mildly and intermittently.  I decided to actually truly rest instead of deciding to run based on feel and reducing mileage.  I want to start up again next week.  I've only taken a week off running so I'm not losing too much fitness.  I think I was coming back too quickly and trying to resume right where I left off instead of allowing my body to adjust.


----------



## cburnett11

January Training:

Total Miles: 81.16
Total Time: 14:15:32
Average Pace: 10:32

Had a little pneumonia mixed in here after WDW, so didn't get back out as soon as I had planned.


----------



## SarahDisney

Oh, is January over? Months have all blurred together in my head...

*Total Miles: 59.6*
I'm a little unhappy that I was so close to 60 miles and didn't make it, but ... whatever. It is what it is.
I don't have pace or time info right in front of me and I'm too busy avoiding all the work I have to do to look it up.


----------



## JulieODC

78.1 miles in January - a mileage PR for me! Even with a possible case of the flu and a 2 week cough (I’m kind of shocked actually).

I did a winter challenge with some running friends - get outside for at least a mile every day in January. I did every day - so that helped with the PR for sure (though some days I did a mile outside and came inside for the rest to avoid freezing!).

I am also on day 71 of a 10k steps a day streak that I started on Thanksgiving. 

So off to a good start this year!


----------



## jennamfeo

*January Totals:*
Miles Ran - 111.67
Total Time - 20:44:07
Average Pace - 11:21/mi
Miles Swam - 3.4

I PR'd my mileage again this month, but that's just because I am actually doing all the scheduled miles on my @DopeyBadger training plan! Haha.


----------



## jennamfeo

Can race directors start including a babysitting section for parents that want to run but also want to spend the rest of their weekend with their kid(s) you know, when they aren't running? My husband and I are forever struggling with this situation.


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: My first true running store fitting was 3 years ago at the local running store. They videotaped me running, said I was a neutral shoe kind of guy, and recommended some Brooks shoe and the Nike Pegasus. I bought the Nike and have been happy with it.

I’ve been running a lot more these days and the Nikes are finally getting close to end of life so I just went to the Fleet Feet store and bought the new Hoka Mach shoes (heir apparent to the Clayton 2). It’s gonna “hopefully” be my marathon shoes since they’re so light yet cushioned well.


January Totals:
Miles- 67.35 miles
Total Time- 9:38:08
Avg Pace- 8:35 per mile
Biking- 16.6 miles


----------



## camaker

Ugh.  The less said about January the better. From running Dopey with bronchitis (still have a lingering cough) to this weird bone injury that cropped up in my tibia on trying to restart training after, I'm ready to be done with it. 

January Total - 66.3 miles (49.5 during Dopey)


----------



## Bree

*January Totals*

Miles Ran:  73.6
Total Time:  15:05:33
Average Pace: 12:30???  I don't know how to figure it out in Garmin.  It gives me average speed 4.8 mph when I go to reports and there is no option to choose average pace when I try and customize it.  Mr. Google says that equates to 12:30.  I refuse to do math after 5pm.


----------



## gjramsey

*January totals:
*
Total Miles: 138
Total Time: 19:48:34
Average Pace: 8:37 min/mile 
Average HR: 147

ATTQOTD:  Hmmm.  Shoes  Too many different brands to count! After running for a short while, went to a shoe store to get fitted about 6 years ago.  I have tried different kinds of Natural shoes since than.  For the last several years I have been mostly in Brooks Glycerine's, but the 14s seemed to bother me after 200+ miles, so I am trying other shoes now.  For the shorter races and speed work, I am using NB Zante v3 and really like them.  I see the v4 is out now, so I might order up another v3 to keep on hand.  I also have a NB 1080 v7 and it seemed like it took about 50-70 miles for them to break in decent enough to use for longer training runs.  Before the Brooks I used Asics but the last ones I used hurt my feet and never seemed to break in, even after 100 miles, so my son inherited some nice lightly used shoes.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I've always worn Asics because they just feel good on my wide feet. Most recently, like in the last 3 years, I've been wearing Asics Cumulus and I love the 16's, but they are getting hard to find, so I may have to venture out and try some different ones.

January total: 96 miles - including 48.6 Dope miles


----------



## Dis5150

January miles 91.3


----------



## DopeyBadger

Bree said:


> *January Totals*
> 
> Miles Ran:  73.6
> Total Time:  15:05:33
> Average Pace: 12:30???  I don't know how to figure it out in Garmin.  It gives me average speed 4.8 mph when I go to reports and there is no option to choose average pace when I try and customize it.  Mr. Google says that equates to 12:30.  I refuse to do math after 5pm.



I use excel.  Time divided by distance.


----------



## JulieODC

jennamfeo said:


> Can race directors start including a babysitting section for parents that want to run but also want to spend the rest of their weekend with their kid(s) you know, when they aren't running? My husband and I are forever struggling with this situation.



I like this idea!! My husband has been running a little lately and I’m realizing we won’t be running any races together for several years....


----------



## beatlecat42

re: questions

space!  I've been fortunate to see quite a few awesome things, either because of seeking it out myself or as part of work (I was an educator with NASA for 7 years)...eclipses, meteor showers, the Venus transit a few years back.  There have been quite a few rocket launches from Wallops island, VA, which have been visible along the east coast, which is always neat.  You can track the International Space Station (isstracker.com) to see when it will be overhead, too.

shoes!  Got recommendations (read: need for stability) from my doc, and got fitted at a New Balance store.  I've got wide feet, NB have been the most accommodating shoes I've found for that.


----------



## rteetz

January was mainly Dopey for me. 

Looks like 57.5 miles over the month. It's been far too cold for me to want to run outside and I despise the treadmill. February is starting off terribly cold as well. I am not currently registered for anything right now which doesn't help my ambition either. I am sure I'll be back into the swing of things in March though.


----------



## Gus the ghost

January miles: 89 miles


----------



## flav

Hi,

I just found that thread!

2016 was the start of my running “career” and I ran distances around 5k, no official races.

In 2017, I ran my first 10k and, after a great first official race in June, decided to register to the runDisney Two Course challenge. I had such a blast! I miss reading all of your comments, tips and encouragements (I recognize many usernames in here).

So, if I can join the fun...

January 2018 totals:
Distance: 86.3km = 53.6miles
Average pace: 6’27”/km = 10’22”/miles
Most of my runs are in Canada, that means that it was in freezing temperatures with snow and ice on the ground.

@jennamfeo  in the USA, so far, I ran in ME and in FL. I will run in HI in 2018!


----------



## flav

And my registrations so far:

Date - Poster - Race & Distance (Goal / Result)

February 18 - flav - Otttawa Winterman 10k (depends on conditions/NA)

April 28 - flav - Mont-St-Gregoire Maple Run 5k (have fun with 10yo DD who insists on running a 5k/NA)

The Voyager Combo...
May 26 - flav - Ottawa 5k (NA/NA)
May 26 - flav - Ottawa 10k (NA/NA)
May 27 - flav - Ottawa Half-Marathon (NA/NA)

August 12 - flav - 
Waikiki Boca Hawaii Norman Tamanaha 15K (run Diamond Head with locals/NA)

I wish the next one could be Disneyland Paris 36k but it will likely be Montreal Rock ‘n’ Roll Half... To be continued!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I started with Saucony and still use them for running in salty slushy ice (like today). For my longer distances and official races I use my ASICS (one pair of 16 and two pairs of 19). I have a pretty neutral landing and average feet.


----------



## Baloo in MI

January Totals:
Running: 65.5 miles 
Biking: 190 miles
After Dopey I mostly rested for the remainder of the month but today began my 100 miler training plan.  As I looked over the plan I might have peed myself a little...

ATTQOTD: When I came back to running I had gotten pretty big.  I knew that I would need good shoes so I did a fitting and ended up in Brooks Beasts.  They were perfect during my first year running.  I eventually ended up in Brooks Ghosts and Brooks Cascadias.  Over the last year have been running quite a bit in Hokas Cliftons IV’s and Speedgoat II’s.  Just really depends of distance and terrain but I really like each of them.


----------



## CDKG

*January Miles: *62.1

Last month I focused on building a base and starting a new training plan for my spring races. All runs were between 3-5 miles with an average pace of 11:05 and 3 runs at race pace (10:24). "Long" runs (over 5 miles) begin this weekend with my first race of 2018 (HC 15k) scheduled for the first weekend in March.


----------



## Gus the ghost

ATTQOTD: Most of my runs have typically been around 3 miles and my Nike RN Free shoes were fine. Once I decided to start training for a longer race and my runs increased in mileage my Nikes just weren’t cutting it. I recently got a pair of Altra Torin 3.0 and the extra cushion has been great. I did 13 miles on Saturday and my legs felt great after.


----------



## McNs

Hydration - pretty toasty and humid in my part of the world so needing to manage hydration quite a bit at the moment. Less than an hour I won’t bother (but generally max out at 45 mins), over an hour I will use my camelbak. It holds about 1.5l but I only half fill. The bag also holds gel and phone, and I hardly notice it while running. It makes a noticeable difference for long runs.

Shoes - got fitted a few years ago with Mizuno Wave Riders, 13 were my first ones, and have run in them ever since. I have refitted once in that period and wound up in the same shoes. Last year I picked up a pair of Nike Pegasus 34 and they have been fine, no issues.  Due a new pair so might try out Brooks for a change and see how they go (will go through the fitting process)


----------



## Wendy98

Just popping in....I was in WDW last weekend--first time ever without kids!  In fact, the only times I have ever been away from my kids were when I had an out of town race.  It was completely awesome despite a crazy itinerary I had to leave for my babysitters to get each kid to the right activity.  DH and I took a leisurely pace at WDW and did the Keys to the Kingdom tour (have to be 16 years old).  We went to the DVC Moonlight Magic Party and had a blast despite the rain.  One of my favorite things?  Getting up and running outside in comfortable temps!  We stayed at Saratoga Springs and I just ran around there.  I took it slow since it was dark and I had no clue where I was going.  Note:  Whoever posted that they were told they could not run early at Disney Springs--I can confirm that you cannot!  I got stopped by security and was told I couldn't come in since DS was not open.  It is such a shame because it is well lit, safe, wide open, and pretty to look at.  My last day I set out to run and it was pouring outside so I had to find the gym and use the treadmill.  Ugh, getting a little burned out on the treadmill.  Here are a few pics:

Nomad Lounge at Animal Kingdom.  It is now a must-do for me.

 

Fabulous KTTK tour guide.

 

Yep, even stopped for a few character pics.

 

I never order mixed drinks (always beer or wine).  However, I love a good margarita!

 

I was beyond excited to meet colonial Mickey and Minnie at Moonlight Magic.

 

And back to the running thread....

ATTQoTD:  I have been wearing Nike Pegasus almost exclusively for the past 8.5 years (when I resumed running after a long hiatus).  I have always been fitted at a running store.  Since I wear the same style, it is easy to buy online.  I also like Asics and have received several pairs free over the years (race prizes).  I usually just do shorter runs in the Asics.

I was fitted a long time ago and a Brooks motion control was recommended.  Worst decision ever.  Those caused me a whole host of issues.  I don't care if I over pronate, I will never go back to a motion control shoe.

And let me do some quick figuring for January numbers...

Total January mileage:  214
Average pace:  7:23/mile, give or take half a second

I probably ran another 10-15 dog miles (although not in that cold and ice earlier in the month!).  Even though the weather is milder, I find myself stuck on the treadmill more than I like.  Some of my runs have been late in the evening and I don't want to run in the dark right now.  I also have been housebound with my kids way more than I care for--stupid snow and cold days off school.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m putting out the bat signal (badger signal??) to get linked into the rumored @DopeyBadger support group! My new training plan starts Monday.....


----------



## MissLiss279

JulieODC said:


> I’m putting out the bat signal (badger signal??) to get linked into the rumored @DopeyBadger support group! My new training plan starts Monday.....


Calling @MommaoffherRocker ...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

*January Totals:*
Run: 94.09 miles (nearly half of that was Marathon weekend)

Like others, I'm having a rough January. I'm tired (both mentally and physically) after 2.5 marathons within a month.

My calf is bothering me. I looked back at some PMs and I was complaining about it in June, so that means it's been bothering me for 8-9 months. It doesn't get any better and doesn't get any worse, and after it's warmed up, doesn't really bother me while running. I know I should see the doc, but I doubt he's going to tell me anything I don't already know.

I've got a problem with my foot swelling up after a run. This cropped up after Rocket City. I did go to the doc for that and the X-ray was clean. The good news is that the calf and foot injury are on different sides, so at least I'm balanced.

To top it off, I strained my back (more like my sacroiliac joint) last weekend, causing excruciating pain.

I'm a warm-weather runner, so the cold and dark aren't helping. Overall I just feel lazy.

We all know we should listen to our body. Is this my body telling me to take it easy? Or is it my lazy mind, pretending to be my body, telling me to take it easy? How do you tell the difference?


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running shoes today. How did you determine what shoes you currently have? Did you try new brands / type as you circumstances change?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I went to my local running store and there is a process to get you in the right shoe. I am currently in a shoe that I am probably 20lbs to big to be running in. I like the shoe, but training in them is likely increasing my odds of injury. I have a second pair similar to them that have even less support that I dont want to use at the moment. So this Friday I will likely go get some new shoes and ask for the advice of the employees on what I should do. Buy the same pair again, or get a shoe thats more supportive..



Initially I went with some Asics model I found when I first started running and didn't know anything.  It felt best.  As I got more into it I tried many others but ended up with Asics Nimbus.  I have wide feet so Asics works for me.  And they are so comfy.  I have also done Asics Cumulus which weren't as padded but still good.  Last year I tried this custom fitting thing everyone speaks of.  Running store talked me into Hoka's. at first they were great.  Then my Achilles pain started and it only happened in those.  My doctor said not to use them for running anymore.  So it's just me and my Asics and the Hoka's were my park walking shoes in January.


----------



## hauntedcity

*January Summary:*
Miles: 68.32

(Does anyone know a way to get a good summary from Fitbit?  I found where I could set my activity date range, but it was a jumble of all activities, including walks, etc.  I had to manually sum all the Run activities)

Dopey was amazing, but knee issues limited me for a couple weeks once I got home.  I definitely enjoyed sleeping later (i.e., not waking up at 5am for training runs), but I'm anxious to get ready for my next half marathon in March.

*Here's my big challenge for February:* I've spent the last 2 years focusing on distance and stamina for Goofy & Dopey and my speed has taken a major hit.  I did an 8 mile run on Sunday, and my speed was a full minute/mile slower than my best from 2016, and I was wiped out.  I'm trying to remain positive and realize that I'm shifting my training to a different purpose (speed vs distance); however, it was a bit disheartening that I just completed 48.6 in 4 days, but 8 miles wiped me out.


----------



## Anisum

*January Miles*: 65.15

I'm focusing a bit more on speed for my spring training plan (starts Tuesday) so I'm hoping for some PRs.


----------



## DopeyBadger

hauntedcity said:


> *Here's my big challenge for February:* I've spent the last 2 years focusing on distance and stamina for Goofy & Dopey and my speed has taken a major hit. I did an 8 mile run on Sunday, and my speed was a full minute/mile slower than my best from 2016, and I was wiped out. I'm trying to remain positive and realize that I'm shifting my training to a different purpose (speed vs distance); however, it was a bit disheartening that I just completed 48.6 in 4 days, but 8 miles wiped me out.



I'd actually be very surprised if you trained for stamina and endurance for the last two years that you would be indeed slower.  Even the 5k is an 80% endurance/ 20% speed event.  So the gains made from the long distance training should be extremely beneficial for the short distance races as well.  I'd chalk it up to not yet being recovered from Dopey.  I know for me personally, it usually takes 42 days before I'm feeling normal again and usually 10 weeks post marathon to start hitting peak performance.  So it's possible that your body is just still in recovery mode and things will return to normal in a few weeks.  What kind of speed work do you plan on doing?


----------



## Jules76126

Total Mileage: 30 miles

January started strong, but ended weak. I was pretty busy at work and we had some snow days so I didn't get to the gym as much as I would like. I am starting a new running journal tomorrow so hoping that keeps me on track and motivated. 

I have run exclusively in Nike Pegasus. Just bought my 4th pair this morning. I love the wild colors and pick the loudest ones. Once I retire a pair, they become my walking shoes, so I always stand out. I have really enjoyed these shoes so far, but I mainly run distances of less than 5 miles. Curious to see if I may need to change once I hopefully up my mileage this year.


----------



## ZellyB

Total January miles :74
Most of those were Dopey since I took 2 weeks off running after that, but back to training again now.


----------



## BikeFan

January mileage:
209.5 miles
30:10:47
Average pace: 8:39

Finally getting my race schedule together as well. 

March
10 - BikeFan - RNR Washington DC Marathon - (NG / N/A)

April
8 - BikeFan - B&A Trail Half Marathon - (1:29:XX/ N/A)
16 - BikeFan - Boston Marathon - (NG / N/A)
21 - BikeFan - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - BikeFan - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)


----------



## Sanchez

January Totals:

Run: 98.3 miles (7:25 avg)
Swim: 7.8 miles
Bike: 86 miles

Immediate Goals: 
2/3  Half Marathon followed by transition to more intense tri training
3/2  5k
3/10 Sprint Tri


----------



## Dis_Yoda

January Mileage:  0

(I suck)


----------



## dis_or_dat

January:
Total: 98.48
Pace: 8:20

Add me to the calf pain club. I find the pain is better if I do lunges beforehand, but my mileage and pace have done a free fall.


----------



## TheHamm

January Miles 25.7+x
Average Pace: 12.32
For 'cross training' purposes: Ice Skating lessons- 3, Yoga classes 3

Reflection: I had targeted to run a minimum of 3x/week 3 miles.  As I had committed to other physical activities that should support running, I thought that was a reasonable goal.  I have learned that (1) I will not run when it is less than 8F (2) I have a hard time running 3 miles on a treadmill whereas it is actually enjoyable outdoors.  (3) If I want to count treadmill miles I need to log them manually, hence the x in the above mileage (4) I can hit 3x/week when I am in the office, I cannot seem to pull it off when traveling for family or work. (5) Runkeeper and Fitbit cannot agree on distance, even when outdoors and both using the same GPS from my phone.  I understand the estimation, data point collection frequency difference, I have simply been surprised that the distance (and therefore pace) are so different.  I am also surprised at the lack of precision.  I suppose I could be cutting corners differently, but the route from one day to the next is also quite variable.


----------



## jennamfeo

MissLiss279 said:


> Calling @MommaoffherRocker ...


Add me too, please!


----------



## jennamfeo

JulieODC said:


> I like this idea!! My husband has been running a little lately and I’m realizing we won’t be running any races together for several years....


Like maybe not for a half or a marathon, but 10k and under a kid's area could be easily managed. Next month my husband and I are running a 5k in Carlsbad and I'm a little stressed about what we are gonna do with our kid during our race. I have an internet friend that lives in the area and I am trying to decide if it's weird to ask her and her DD to come hang out during the race. Hahaha.



Dis_Yoda said:


> (I suck)


No you don't!


----------



## cburnett11

@LSUlakes 
I have a few races to add to 2018, please:

Anthem 5k Fitness Classic, March 10, 22:XX
Rodes City Run 10K, March 24, 48:XX
Papa John's 10 Miler, April 7, NG
Kentucky Derby Festival miniMarathon (13.1), April 28, 1:45:XX
Chicago Marathon, October 7, 3:48:XX

Thanks!


----------



## jennamfeo

cburnett11 said:


> Papa John's 10 Miler, April 7, NG


OMG. Papa John's hosts a 10 miler?! And there is pizza at the end. I will literally run any race for free pizza at the end.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cburnett11 said:


> Anthem 5k Fitness Classic, March 10, 22:XX
> Rodes City Run 10K, March 24, 48:XX
> Papa John's 10 Miler, April 7, NG
> Kentucky Derby Festival miniMarathon (13.1), April 28, 1:45:XX
> Chicago Marathon, October 7, 3:48:XX



Based on your signature line, 3 out of 4 of your goals are PRs.

You sure you don't want to change the 5K goal to 21:XX?


----------



## hauntedcity

DopeyBadger said:


> I'd actually be very surprised if you trained for stamina and endurance for the last two years that you would be indeed slower.  Even the 5k is an 80% endurance/ 20% speed event.  So the gains made from the long distance training should be extremely beneficial for the short distance races as well.



That's what I had expected!  I have read that to get faster you should go slower on long runs and build up endurance.  I think there are other things at play, including that I unfortunately gained weight over my Dopey training.



DopeyBadger said:


> I'd chalk it up to not yet being recovered from Dopey.  I know for me personally, it usually takes 42 days before I'm feeling normal again and usually 10 weeks post marathon to start hitting peak performance.  So it's possible that your body is just still in recovery mode and things will return to normal in a few weeks.  What kind of speed work do you plan on doing?



My "speed work" (if it can even be called that) is very basic. I just use the Galloway cadence drills and acceleration gliders during my weekday maintenance runs.  I'm also going to work on adjusting my run/walk intervals back to my old ratio, because I had modified them to run Dopey with my wife, who enjoys a shorter run interval.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## DopeyBadger

hauntedcity said:


> That's what I had expected! I have read that to get faster you should go slower on long runs and build up endurance. I think there are other things at play, including that I unfortunately gained weight over my Dopey training.



Were you hitting around current fitness M Tempo + 2 min for those long runs (and roughly about 80% of the training in all)?  That would help put you in the sweet spot for endurance gains.



hauntedcity said:


> My "speed work" (if it can even be called that) is very basic. I just use the Galloway cadence drills and acceleration gliders during my weekday maintenance runs. I'm also going to work on adjusting my run/walk intervals back to my old ratio, because I had modified them to run Dopey with my wife, who enjoys a shorter run interval.



Well if you'd like any help working through the math let me know.  I'm working on meshing Galloway's run/walk and my philosophies to work in harmony.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Hydration: Amphipod hand held on hot summer runs 6+ miles, and no matter the weather always on long runs over half marathon length. Around my neighborhood, I run 2-4 mile loops and have it in my mailbox; running uptown or at the dam, I do 3 mile loops and have it in my car. Never carry hydration in races but just depend on race support. So far only one half on Memorial Day (Peach Jam Half) had hydration problem for me. The first stop was around mile 3, it was hot, and I needed it before then, so for the next half in Florida and in June a week later (Echo Half), I carried a bottle of Dasani for the first few miles and then ditched it in a trash can. I probably didn't need it, but was being cautious. Planning to run both again this yearl

Shoes: After Christmas (before I was to retire from teaching in June), I told DH I wanted to start running with him. We went to the beach, that year but it was cold so we went shopping and stopped in Rack Room. He suggested that many people he knew wore Asics so I bought Asics GT1000's. They felt good and I started my running career. I started walking and by February discovered C25K app and started running in them. It stuck, so I went to be "properly" fitted for running shoes and ended up in Asics Gel Kayanos for a few years. The Kayanos kept getting smaller and smaller in the toe box and I started having some toe cramping on long runs and amazingly, the last pair I bought were GT2000's. They feel fine; I ran my last two 20 milers and the maraton in them and they are cheaper than Kayanos. So all is well.



Wendy98 said:


> ... One of my favorite things?  Getting up and running outside in comfortable temps!  We stayed at Saratoga Springs and I just ran around there.  I took it slow since it was dark and I had no clue where I was going.  Note:  Whoever posted that they were told they could not run early at Disney Springs--I can confirm that you cannot!  I got stopped by security and was told I couldn't come in since DS was not open.  It is such a shame because it is well lit, safe, wide open, and pretty to look at.


It was ME! Kindred spirits, getting kicked out of Disney Springs! At least I got about half-way in before they caught me and "had to" run back the same way. LOL



Wendy98 said:


> And let me do some quick figuring for January numbers...
> Total January mileage:  214
> Average pace:  7:23/mile, give or take half a second


Okay, maybe not so "kindred." I'm definitely not the runner you are!
January Mileage: 75.78 miles, Time: 15.4 hours -- the shortest distance per month in a couple of years Probably closer to 12 min pace. #nomath
I felt good after Dopey, got home on Tuesday night, ran 4.25 mi on Thursday and 4 on Saturday, and by Monday like many others, I got hit with bronchitis and couldn't run for over a week. Then when I tried to run, I had to go slowly, walk a lot, and try to breathe without coughing spasms. The longest distance I did after Dopey was 6 miles and I felt like death afterward, so I didn't try that again until yesterday, so February is starting off better. 





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> *January Totals:*
> Run: 94.09 miles (nearly half of that was Marathon weekend)
> 
> Like others, I'm having a rough January. I'm tired (both mentally and physically) after 2.5 marathons within a month.
> 
> My calf is bothering me. I looked back at some PMs and I was complaining about it in June, so that means it's been bothering me for 8-9 months. It doesn't get any better and doesn't get any worse, and after it's warmed up, doesn't really bother me while running. I know I should see the doc, but I doubt he's going to tell me anything I don't already know.
> 
> I've got a problem with my foot swelling up after a run. This cropped up after Rocket City. I did go to the doc for that and the X-ray was clean. The good news is that the calf and foot injury are on different sides, so at least I'm balanced.
> 
> To top it off, I strained my back (more like my sacroiliac joint) last weekend, causing excruciating pain.
> 
> I'm a warm-weather runner, so the cold and dark aren't helping. Overall I just feel lazy.
> 
> We all know we should listen to our body. Is this my body telling me to take it easy? Or is it my lazy mind, pretending to be my body, telling me to take it easy? How do you tell the difference?


You have done so much that you may need to take it easy and recover. I am definitely a warm-weather runner, and we haven't had warm weather in a loooooong time. My problem truly was bronchitis at first, but the left knee (felt ITB) ached two days ago, the arch of my right foot had a knot in it yesterday, this morning my right knee ached on the inside area. I think my lazy mind is creeping in at this point, especially since it all feels better once I'm up and moving. Or maybe it is just old age.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Disney at Heart said:


> Or maybe it is just old age.



I left that one off my list of excuses, but it applies here too.


----------



## cburnett11

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Based on your signature line, 3 out of 4 of your goals are PRs.
> 
> You sure you don't want to change the 5K goal to 21:XX?



HAHA.  Right now, I'm only really wanting/trying to PR in the half.  1:45-anything is going to be quite a stretch.  But that's the race I'm training for right now.  If I'm able to do this in the half, then perhaps my goal in Chicago is possible... but as always there will be so many variables (weather being one). 

I hate 5Ks.  They are so painful.  We have a 3 race series here (The Triple Crown) and this is the first leg so that's the main reason I bother running this.  My PR is from a very small race in which I got caught up and ran a (too) fast first mile, considered walking mile 2, and somehow pulled it together in mile 3+ to get there.  I'd like to think I could surpass that someday, but right now I'm not sure I'd be willing to put forth the effort on race day.  I like the 10K distance more.  My PR is a bit older.  I'd like to think I could beat it this year, but who knows.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

hauntedcity said:


> That's what I had expected!  I have read that to get faster you should go slower on long runs and build up endurance.  I think there are other things at play, including that I unfortunately gained weight over my Dopey training.
> 
> 
> 
> My "speed work" (if it can even be called that) is very basic. I just use the Galloway cadence drills and acceleration gliders during my weekday maintenance runs.  I'm also going to work on adjusting my run/walk intervals back to my old ratio, because I had modified them to run Dopey with my wife, who enjoys a shorter run interval.
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug



My Galloway “race rehearsal” maintenance run is where I incorporate acceleration gliders and cadence drills in the warm up run. Then I run 1 to 2 miles race pace comparing cadence. Doing this for about 8 months, my pace is within 15 seconds each mile. It’s really helped me from starting out too fast. 

What I consider speed and endurance is my other maintenance run where I do 400 meter (I use quarter mile measurements) straight runs without walk breaks. Run 400 meters then walk 200 meters. I started with 4 x 400m and added 2 more each week or when I’m not struggling to finish.

Both these maintenance runs are always under an hour.

This helped me drop 2 minutes from my race pace and increased my endurance.  I’ve gone from running 3 mile long runs and thinking I’m dying to 3 miles being a short “maintenance” run. 

Weather stopped 3 runs in January 
Miles   31
Runs   9
Average pace  14’ 26”


----------



## Wendy98

[QUOTE="cburnett11, post: 58765241, member: 153293"

I hate 5Ks.  They are so painful.  [/QUOTE]

+1


----------



## dis_or_dat

Argh, went to start my slow run today and discovered I pulled my groin yesterday compensating for my wonky calf. I feel like my body is trying to tell me something.....


----------



## GollyGadget

cburnett11 said:


> @LSUlakes
> I have a few races to add to 2018, please:
> 
> Anthem 5k Fitness Classic, March 10, 22:XX
> Rodes City Run 10K, March 24, 48:XX
> Papa John's 10 Miler, April 7, NG
> Kentucky Derby Festival miniMarathon (13.1), April 28, 1:45:XX
> Chicago Marathon, October 7, 3:48:XX
> 
> Thanks!


I'm running the Derby mini and have a similar time goal, maybe we'll cross paths. It'll be my first time but I've heard lots of good things. Best of luck reaching your goals!


----------



## cburnett11

GollyGadget said:


> I'm running the Derby mini and have a similar time goal, maybe we'll cross paths. It'll be my first time but I've heard lots of good things. Best of luck reaching your goals



It's mostly flat, so it can be pretty fast if the weather cooperates.  The last block is downhill if you have anything left in you and want to kick.


----------



## hauntedcity

DopeyBadger said:


> Were you hitting around current fitness M Tempo + 2 min for those long runs (and roughly about 80% of the training in all)?  That would help put you in the sweet spot for endurance gains.



I was moving slower than that for Dopey, because I was running with my wife.  Training runs were 2 min/mi slower than HER race pace, which would be 4 min/mi slower than mine.  So, basically, I've spent the last year well below my previous normal pace.  That's why I feel like I'm kind of starting over, because I haven't really paid attention to my time in a long time.



DopeyBadger said:


> Well if you'd like any help working through the math let me know.  I'm working on meshing Galloway's run/walk and my philosophies to work in harmony.



Hmmm.... I am intrigued...


----------



## DopeyBadger

hauntedcity said:


> I was moving slower than that for Dopey, because I was running with my wife. Training runs were 2 min/mi slower than HER race pace, which would be 4 min/mi slower than mine. So, basically, I've spent the last year well below my previous normal pace. That's why I feel like I'm kind of starting over, because I haven't really paid attention to my time in a long time.



Yea, then that'll do it for sure.  That makes a lot more sense now as you were extremely slower than your current fitness would have dictated.  That would certainly have an effect on the speed pacing then because of the drastic difference.  I'd venture to guess it should come back within a few weeks/months though.



hauntedcity said:


> Hmmm.... I am intrigued...



Well just let me know what you'd want and I'm here to help.  I try to come up with run/walk durations and pacing based on physiologically relevant current fitness assessments.  Then build those into types of workouts that are progressive over the course of the training plan.


----------



## Bree

DopeyBadger said:


> I use excel.  Time divided by distance.



I'm not tracking anything in excel yet.  I'm downloading it right now so that's the first step!


----------



## Dis5150

Bree said:


> I'm not tracking anything in excel yet.  I'm downloading it right now so that's the first step!



I count it a win when I remember to open my Garmin Connect app to upload the run, lol. But I fail at remembering to add my TM runs to Garmin so my monthly mileage is always off.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

January miles:  41.25.  

Started off great before knee pain threw a wrench into the works.  Skipped a run here and there before eventually deciding to shut it down for a week or so in order to actually get real rest instead of feels good so I'm running today only to find it come back after I run.  

It's now been a week since I last ran and I'm starting to go a bit crazy.  I may give it a go tomorrow, or I may decide to resume normally on Monday.  My first back to back run for Dark Side is next weekend and I hope to get that in.    

Despite the knee, January was a better mileage month than December.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

My January mileage: 51 
Thanks to my PHM training long runs


----------



## flav

Dis_Yoda said:


> January Mileage:  0
> 
> (I suck)


Running in your sleep and posting to this thread count too!



TheHamm said:


> Reflection: I had targeted to run a minimum of 3x/week 3 miles.  As I had committed to other physical activities that should support running, I thought that was a reasonable goal.  I have learned that (1) I will not run when it is less than 8F (2) I have a hard time running 3 miles on a treadmill whereas it is actually enjoyable outdoors.  (3) If I want to count treadmill miles I need to log them manually, hence the x in the above mileage (4) I can hit 3x/week when I am in the office, I cannot seem to pull it off when traveling for family or work. (5) Runkeeper and Fitbit cannot agree on distance, even when outdoors and both using the same GPS from my phone.  I understand the estimation, data point collection frequency difference, I have simply been surprised that the distance (and therefore pace) are so different.  I am also surprised at the lack of precision.  I suppose I could be cutting corners differently, but the route from one day to the next is also quite variable.


Great reflection! 1) through 4) sound like me last year... Except my concern was more about getting hurt on ice than cold.

This year, I changed things up a little: • Objectives are yearly instead of weekly: 150 runs. That way, I can accept that that I need to take time off running because I have a cold, because my family has other engagements, because a joint hurts, because it is -15F or because I need to recover after an intense race weekend. If I see that I am not tracking to that, I readjust the month after.
• I hate threadmill more than the worst outdoor conditions so I geared up accordingly: Hat that covers the ears, face mask or neck warmer, layers that breathe but cut the wind at the right places, ski socks and, if required, running cleats. And I try to pick the best weather days in the week. If you can’t change the weather... Might as well embrace it!
• As for how exact a tracking device is, I try to focus more on how I feel during a run, what runs through my mind and if I am becoming a better person overall because of it. It’s not like I plan on winning a race so I use Nike Run on my phone and take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## huggybuff

Holy carp, I'm caught up. So many thoughts on shoes, chaffing, snacks, and much more, lol...

Loving seeing all the familiar 'faces' in this thread and a few new ones as well. 2017 turned out to be a suckfest as far as running and weight loss goes, but excellent in other areas. So now it's time to find a balance and address some things I let go last year.

@roxymama The Coronado is where my favorite comedy of all time was filmed: _Some Like it Hot_! Unrelated, it is also supposed to be quite haunted.

@LSUlakes , would you please add these to the race list? Thanks !!!

4/8/18 - huggybuff - Credit Union SACTOWN Run 10 Miler  (NG/NA)
6/10/18 - huggybuff - Gold Country Half (NG/NA)


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Taking time off to rest my knee has me rethinking how I approach my training as it pertains to the long races and in particular race day itself.

For perspective, my primary goal has always been to finish.  In a very real sense the only time I've cared about was finishing.  I am slow, but have managed to finish all 8 races.  

2011 Disneyland Half 3:05
2012 Disneyland Half 3:06
2012 Wine & Dine Half 3:12
2015 Star Wars Half 3:16
2016 Star Wars Half 3:07
2017 Star Wars Half 3:07
2017 Dark Side Half 3:27
2017 Avengers Half 3:22

The 2011 half is the only continually moving race.  All other races have featured multiple stops for photos, etc.  If it helps, the 2017 Dark Side came mere days after the busiest work deadline of the year and was in temperatures deemed hot enough to warn runners to take it slow.  The 2017 Avengers Half was ran on 3 weeks of training.  

For years, I've read about the concept of slowing down to run faster.  However, due to my speed, I have done every single training run whether short or long at no slower than minimum race pace.  For the most part all long runs have been done at roughly 15 minutes per mile.  

If I were to have time goal, it would be under 3 hours including photo stops.  More than ever recently, I've been giving thought to possibly attempting a marathon, likely the 2019 Walt Disney World marathon and that may include Goofy or Dopey.  Running Avengers on just 3 weeks caused me to look at training differently.  I've always adhered fairly strictly to the Galloway plans until Avengers Half where the modified 4 week plan I used caused me to do longer maintenance runs than usual during my training including the introduction of intervals or run walk for the first time ever with all slow paces at a speed under 16 minutes per mile.  In my mind, so long as I can maintain the minimum pace, I will achieve the stated goal of finishing.  

With an eye towards a possible sub 3 hour Dark Side Half in April as part of the 5K and First Order Challenge, I've incorporated more speed training including on all the heretofore long runs.  In consequence of a faster pace during those longer runs, I've noticed that my peak minutes has also increased and the runs have been harder.  It's still be doable and where necessary I've taken longer slow breaks so as to not overdo it.  

Now, all my reading up on taking the long runs slower and combined with wondering about how to minimize injury has brought me to wondering how a new approach will work.  If I were to do all short runs at my recently achievable faster pace and then do all long runs at 15-16 minutes per mile, I'm coming to understand that on the day of the half itself, I could successfully run most if not all of the race at the faster pace even though none of my long runs will have been at this faster pace.  

Am I wildly off base here?  How much injury risk is inherent in this idea?  

For point of reference, my current run walk ratio is roughly 13:30 for 1 1/2 minutes of running and roughly 15:45 for 2 1/2 minutes of walking.  

If this works the way I hope it does, this will allow me to continue working on increasing my speed on the short runs without compromising my training on the long runs and reducing injury risk.  Am I thinking the right way or am I missing something.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

huggybuff said:


> Holy carp,



Holy carp, I thought I was the only one that said that.

Mostly at work, not here. But I speak carpy.


----------



## jele30

January Totals:

Miles:  29.17
Pace: 10:49
11 runs mainly on treadmill and 8 cross train workouts

Towards the end of December I found a training plan for a local half marathon that started the second week or so in January.  The plan was perfect as it started out with three runs a week, with cross training with weekly runs at 2 miles.  Perfect to get back into the swing of things with low mileage.  I have never done a half marathon but started a training plan last Spring and only made it to 8 miles before I had shin problems and stopped training.  I’m focusing a lot more on cross training this time, so my plan was to see how the first five weeks of this local plan went.  If all goes well I will switch over to the novice Hal Higdon half plan after five weeks and register for my first half.  Switching to the Hal Higdon plan as I’m unable to do the local race on that weekend so it will be easier just to start the Hal Higdon plan vs. continuing to adjust as the replacement race is earlier.


----------



## McNs

January Summary - another excellent month, over 200km for only the third time.

Distance 200km/127mi
Time 18 hours
Elevation gain 3,394m/11,135ft (that's 2.1 miles - lots of hills!)
Average HR 153


----------



## jmasgat

Day 7 of a nasty cold.  I can see the end in sight, but it has sapped my enthusiasm for any kind of physical activity.  I've been a blob for a week, and have no motivation to get out and do anything.

That said, I need to get structured. After Dopey, I took a week off, then ran easy/mostly easy til my cold hit. I need to focus on a winter goal, and maybe something in the 8-12 week range.  Thinking 5 or 10k.

So question: does anyone have a good, intermediate/advanced 5-10k plan to recommend?  Not like I intend to try and PR, but I need something where I get a real workout.

@DopeyBadger could this be up your alley?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sleepless Knight said:


> Now, all my reading up on taking the long runs slower and combined with wondering about how to minimize injury has brought me to wondering how a new approach will work. If I were to do all short runs at my recently achievable faster pace and then do all long runs at 15-16 minutes per mile, I'm coming to understand that on the day of the half itself, I could successfully run most if not all of the race at the faster pace even though none of my long runs will have been at this faster pace.
> 
> Am I wildly off base here? How much injury risk is inherent in this idea?
> 
> For point of reference, my current run walk ratio is roughly 13:30 for 1 1/2 minutes of running and roughly 15:45 for 2 1/2 minutes of walking.
> 
> If this works the way I hope it does, this will allow me to continue working on increasing my speed on the short runs without compromising my training on the long runs and reducing injury risk. Am I thinking the right way or am I missing something.



I think the first step is figuring out current fitness.  Do you have any 5k or 10k races where the goal was to run for time?  Since you have multiple HMs with character photos or really hot conditions, it makes it difficult to say exactly where you are physically.

The first clue I'd start with is the run/walk you're working with.  

 

A 90/150 at 13:30/15:45 on the surface appears similar to a mile paced speed workout (45-90 seconds run with roughly double duration rest).  But when I use that in a race equivalency calculator, that comes out to a 3:36 HM.  So that's not a good assessment of fitness as a workout either.  But what it does say to me is that you've chosen a pace that is 14:49 average.  A Galloway LR is M Tempo + 2 minutes.  So, this means the pace you are training at (14:49) would suggest a 12:49 marathon current fitness.  That's a 2:40 HM and is very likely too fast, unless your current fitness justifies this pace.

So based on this, my first recommendation would be to actually attempt to assess your fitness.  You could either do this with a Galloway Magic Mile.  Warmup for ~2 miles with easy running (barely any effort).  Then do a few acceleration gliders (where you pick up the pace gradually and then hold and then gradually slow down).  These gliders should not be a sudden burst of sprint and you shouldn't be sprinting at the peak of it.  They should only last a few seconds in total duration.  After the WU and gliders, then attempt a mile at a relatively fast pace, but not an all out effort.  This could serve as a measure for current fitness.  Another option is signing up for a cheap local 5k and just seeing how that goes and go from there.

For the purpose of data, I'll give you an example of someone with HM current fitness of 2:59:59.  Again, don't use these paces as you need to assess current fitness first.  Train where you are, not where you want to be.

 

A 2:59:59 HM is a 13:44 min/mile average pace.  The M Tempo is 14:18, which means the bulk of the Galloway LR pacing should be at 16:18 min/mile.  This certainly creates a conundrum because your walking pace is a 15:45 min/mile.  So you can actually walk faster than your scheduled average Galloway LR pace.  Again, your current fitness may dictate differently.  For the purpose of the example, I'll use a 17:00 min/mile walking pace.

 

The purpose of the LR is to be aerobic at it's core.  Thus, I like to schedule aerobic pacing for the run portion.  That means a pace between M Tempo (aerobic threshold) and LR.  So in this example, I set the run pace at 15:20, walking pace at 17:00, and walking duration at 30 seconds (currently recommend walking duration by Galloway - my thoughts on why [link]).  So with those three variables set, the only remaining variable is running duration.  For the average pace to be 16:18 (the desired Galloway + 2 min), then the run duration is 20 seconds.  So, a 20/30 at 15:20/17:00 is one option for a long run for someone aiming for a 3:00 HM.  

That easy/LR pacing should make up the bulk of your training (like 80%).  The other time spent training can be sprinkled in with faster pacing.  How much faster pacing is dependent on how much other running you do in total.  But if you went with say a HM Tempo run or 10k run, you'd still do that in short durations not the whole entirety of a mid-week run.  Like someone else's example:

0.5 mile @ Easy + 4 mile @ 120/30 sec @ 9:15/16:00 paces + 0.5 mile @ Easy

So start with a current fitness assessment and move from there.



jmasgat said:


> So question: does anyone have a good, intermediate/advanced 5-10k plan to recommend? Not like I intend to try and PR, but I need something where I get a real workout.
> 
> @DopeyBadger could this be up your alley?



I can do 5k/10k workouts.  I use the Daniels 5k/10k scheme and customize it to the user.  The plan focuses on mile, 3k, and threshold pacing.  The 3k paced runs per Daniels are "the most difficult endurance runner paced runs".  They are very difficult from my own experience.  As does any plan with very fast pacing it does come with a higher risk for injury.  It's all about maintaining proper running form throughout and really really listening to your body.  Here are two example testimonials from people who finished the plan:

Plan #122
*Name:* redacted
*Race/Distance:* 10K
*Training Plan Duration (weeks):* 14
*Continuous or Run/Walk: *Continuous
*Days per Week: *5
*# of Hard Days (per week): *3
*Peak Week Duration: *6:27:46
*Peak Week Mileage: *31.125
*Peak Single Run Duration: *1:54:30
*Peak Single Run Mileage: *12
*PR at Distance Going into it (including when it occurred): *51:18
*Expectations Going into it: *_There was a lot of "What have I gotten myself into?" early on in the training. I had just come off a marathon and told myself I was going to take a month or two off. I had also been dealing with some foot problems on and off for 18 months or so, which had limited me to three days a week of running. Speed training five days a week seemed a little risky and DB even mentioned the plan came with a high risk of injury. That said, I had read nothing but good things about DB's plans and I figured it couldn't hurt (much) to give it a try and pivot to a more traditional marathon training plan if things didn't work out. Ultimately, I was just trying to stay in shape during the winter months._
*Testimonial: *_The numbers speak for themselves. The final day of my training was a 10K "race"/time trial. Not only did I PR the 10K at 46:01, I also set PRs for 1K, 1 mile, 2 miles and 5K. My first mile out was 6:45, most likely a lifetime PR! There is no other way to put it: DopeyBadger's plan made me stronger, faster and more fit. He also personally offered encouragement throughout the training period, which was always appreciated. At 34, I would have never guessed five days a week was possible. I would have never guessed those PRs were possible. If someone told me six months ago I'd do a sub-7 minute mile, I would have laughed. Now, I'm willing to rethink what is possible for me and my fitness goals.
_

Plan #71
*Name: *redacted
_*Race/Distance:* 10 mile
*Training Plan Duration (weeks):* 15
*Continuous or Run/Walk:* Continuous
*Days per Week:* 5
*# of Hard Days (per week):* 3
*Peak Week Duration:* 6:04:38 *scheduled (actual was 6:23:45)
*Peak Week Mileage:* 37.125 (actual 37.9)
*Peak Single Run Duration:* 1:30:11
*Peak Single Run Mileage:* 10 (1M WU + 9M Tempo)
*PR at Distance Going into it (including when it occurred):* 1:33:32
*Expectations Going into it:* I was really worried how this would all work out. You warned me that there was risk of injury due to the nature of the training. That coupled with the fact that my “easy” runs were now 5.5 miles instead of 3 scared me a bit. I had followed Nike+ and Higdon plans before. Both of those included some speed work but not nearly as much and the overall mileage was a lot lower. Despite my nerves, you assured me we could adjust as needed so I committed.
*Testimonial:* I did a pretty good job at sticking to the plan early on. As summer heated up and my motivation waned, I missed a few runs but still completed more than I had for other recent training periods. Finding the pacing was difficult for me for the longer hard workouts. I mentioned it several times in my journal, but I believed at the time (and still do) that it was a mental focus issue more than a fitness issue. All that is to say, I had a few doubts in my head about how the race would go.
Going into the training, I had a goal of breaking 1:20 which would have improved my POT for Disney. You assessed my fitness to establish a goal 1:22:30. A few weeks before the race, my husband asked when my legs got so sexy (maybe that's TMI?). Anyway, I was pretty sure my goal wasn't attainable anymore so I had decided that at least I would get that small victory. In the end, I finished in 1:18:21 which is better than I could have imagined. On top of achieving the time goal and improving my POT (which turned out to be a moot point), this training cycle gave me a great base to work from for the WDW marathon.
Thank you for that! And thank you for all your encouragement and advice along the way! I know I could have done a better job with my marathon training, but your positive attitude and knowledge let me forget that on race day and trust the training I had done. Who knew someone could enjoy running for 26+ miles with only running up to 16 miles in training? I’m a believer and a testament to that ideology now._


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH January totals:
63.2 miles running
8700 yards swimming

A week ago today, I hit the local college track, and for the first time since my September injury let myself increase pace outside.  Finished 4 miles at over 1 minute/mile faster than other recent outdoor runs and treadmill runs.  Then, after some dynamic stretching, did a magic mile to see what I could do.  That came in 75 seconds/mile faster than the previous 4 miles.  Sore the rest of the day and Sunday, but it felt good.  Graduated from physical therapy Monday to complete the month and comeback from injury.


----------



## kleph

January total: 59 miles

A pretty solid month of running that takes on a bit more impact when compared to the past year. The primary goal for 2018 is a minimum of 500 miles. An irregular work schedule has allowed me the chance to get the runs in thus far but that could change significantly in the next month or so. There is a 10K and half marathon planned for February. Get through those and I'll see if a more ambitious target is possible.


----------



## baxter24

January miles: 99 (48.6 from Dopey)

Ran the Kripsy Kreme challenge this morning with my husband and it was fun! It was a chilly 22 degrees at the start but the sun was out and we were lucky that we were able to park pretty close to the start line so we hung out in the car till close to start time. We didn’t have a time goal but we wanted to eat at least four donuts and not puke on the way back. I ate four while Brad ate three and I ate one more that people were giving out about 3/4 of a mile left to go. We carried our boxes of donuts back because we promised out kids we would bring some back to them. The jog to the Kripsy Kreme went a lot better for my husband compared to the way back. It’s a longer run back to the finish and way more hills. He even admitted he was out of shape and I ended up carrying his box of donuts along with mine for two of the miles back. He was having a hard time towards the end but we managed to finish in 59:15 (run time of 47:43). The course length was 4.77 miles. Last time we ran it, it was closer to 5 miles so I don’t know why they changed the route. 

While it is a fun event, I was frustrated with the lack of runner etiquette by some and then a little mad with some of the logistics. I know that everyone will not always be on their best behavior during a race but you could really tell there were a lot of people who don’t normally run races by the way they were barging though people or just acting like they have no clue what’s going on. It’s always super crowded once everyone gets to the Kripsy Kreme but we could barely find any water. I managed to find a Dixie cup filled halfway with water and Brad only managed to find a same size cup with just ice in it. There were ZERO water stops on the way back which is a longer distance, more hills, and people have consumed anywhere between 0-12 donuts. Once we crossed the finish line, it took us a few minutes to find water again. I also had an issue with finding the medal I pre-ordered. They don’t give out medals at the finish line but I decided I would order one for the two of us. Ended up finding medals for sale at the merchandise tent and was told to get in two different lines to figure out how I was supposed to get my medal. A woman in front of me was having the same issue so we finally discovered that our bibs (in incredibly tiny font) said the word MEDAL so we could go back to the first merchandise line and pick one up of from the table. 

Overall, it’s a fun event! People get dressed up in really funny costumes and it’s a neat idea to raise money for charity. For sure will bring my own water next time and won’t be buying any extra race stuff.


----------



## MissLiss279

jennamfeo said:


> Add me too, please!


@MommaoffherRocker


----------



## IamTrike

baxter24 said:


> January miles: 99 (48.6 from Dopey)
> 
> Ran the Kripsy Kreme challenge this morning with my husband and it was fun! It was a chilly 22 degrees at the start but the sun was out and we were lucky that we were able to park pretty close to the start line so we hung out in the car till close to start time. We didn’t have a time goal but we wanted to eat at least four donuts and not puke on the way back. I ate four while Brad ate three and I ate one more that people were giving out about 3/4 of a mile left to go. We carried our boxes of donuts back because we promised out kids we would bring some back to them. The jog to the Kripsy Kreme went a lot better for my husband compared to the way back. It’s a longer run back to the finish and way more hills. He even admitted he was out of shape and I ended up carrying his box of donuts along with mine for two of the miles back. He was having a hard time towards the end but we managed to finish in 59:15 (run time of 47:43). The course length was 4.77 miles. Last time we ran it, it was closer to 5 miles so I don’t know why they changed the route.
> 
> While it is a fun event, I was frustrated with the lack of runner etiquette by some and then a little mad with some of the logistics. I know that everyone will not always be on their best behavior during a race but you could really tell there were a lot of people who don’t normally run races by the way they were barging though people or just acting like they have no clue what’s going on. It’s always super crowded once everyone gets to the Kripsy Kreme but we could barely find any water. I managed to find a Dixie cup filled halfway with water and Brad only managed to find a same size cup with just ice in it. There were ZERO water stops on the way back which is a longer distance, more hills, and people have consumed anywhere between 0-12 donuts. Once we crossed the finish line, it took us a few minutes to find water again. I also had an issue with finding the medal I pre-ordered. They don’t give out medals at the finish line but I decided I would order one for the two of us. Ended up finding medals for sale at the merchandise tent and was told to get in two different lines to figure out how I was supposed to get my medal. A woman in front of me was having the same issue so we finally discovered that our bibs (in incredibly tiny font) said the word MEDAL so we could go back to the first merchandise line and pick one up of from the table.
> 
> Overall, it’s a fun event! People get dressed up in really funny costumes and it’s a neat idea to raise money for charity. For sure will bring my own water next time and won’t be buying any extra race stuff.



That race has always intrigued me, but it seems to involve a lot more puking than I'd like.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

@DopeyBadger Thank you so much for the detailed answer.  You've given me a lot to think about.  It's something I'm going to revisit once I feel like my knee is completely back to normal. I think it's getting closer, but it's not there yet.  I do think I'm capable of resuming normal training albeit at a slower pace.  And since I've finished all of my races after training slower, that's good enough to finish.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Back the Blue 5k Race Report: 
“I run because I can. When I get tired, I remember those who can’t run, what they would give to have this simple gift I take for granted, and I run harder for them. I know they would do the same for me.” — Unknown

Fair warning this report is full of all kinds of girlie emotions so here goes.

I have to say this was by far the hardest run I have ever done. Not from a physicality standpoint but from an emotional aspect. Physically, it was tough with a bunch of hills, I think only about a half mile was flat and apparently I need more hill work, I have only trained on flat. Emotionally, so many highs and lows, most of which I can't put into words. This run was put together in less than a month when a LEO was killed in the line of duty to support his family as well as the fallen officer fund. Little did anyone know, in the short amount of time before the run could take place, we were laying to rest another LEO just a day earlier. Initially they were expecting maybe 500-1000 people but had to close registration at just over 3000 and opened several virtual run options around the city. To see the crowd support along the run, waving flags and cheering, was absolutely overwhelming. The emotions from the last 2 days ranged from heartbreaking to heartwarming, tears of pain and sadness to tears of happiness, negativity to positivity, and so much more but most important was the sense of solidarity and support. 

There were a few logistics that need some work but knowing the short time this was put together I'm sure will be fixed for next year. They allowed strollers and dogs but asked for them to start in the last wave. I was in the first wave which was for first responders and their families that had lots of strollers, young kids and dogs. I wish they would have asked for them to start in the back of the wave as the first several minutes were dodging all of them. I do run/walk but due to all the dodging it was hard to get into a groove. The first mile was my fastest mile ever at 10:45 but then reality of the hills hit home, it was easier to get into a groove though and I slowed down quite a bit for the last two miles. The water stop they were passing out water bottles but there were no trash cans around so I ended up carrying the bottle with no lid, splashing water all over me, for about a mile until I could throw it away. Overall I finished in 38:38. Slower than I wanted and knew I could do but it was such an honor to run this and I am so proud of my finish. I finished #386 overall, 184/1429 for females, and 68/410 in my age group. But best of all, I have a new PR, not hard to do though, my only other timed 5k is in Disney making lots of character stops. Just before the 3 mile mark I passed a Deputy who had been paralyzed a year or two ago on the job. He was getting out of his wheelchair and onto a bench. I wasn't sure what was going on and continued onward pushing to the finish. After cheering people on at the finish and getting water, they announced an honorary person about to cross the finish. It was the Deputy I saw earlier finishing on his own two legs utilizing special crutches and robotic leg things. To see the support of his family, friends and fellow Deputies crossing the finish line with him was so incredible to watch. There is so much negativity towards law enforcement right now sometimes it takes moments like these to see there still good in so many. I will definitely do this run again, hopefully under different circumstances next year.


----------



## gjramsey

Katy Half race report:  After racing harder than planned last Sunday, I went into yesterdays race planning on running with the 1:45 pace group and enjoying myself.  Both the pacers for the 1:45 group are members of my running club and folks I run with most weekends.  I ended up running and chatting with another member of the club the whole race.  She had just crushed Houston 3 weeks ago with a 3:25, and is starting her plan for Boston in April.  We hung out behind the 1:45 group since they ended up having about 15-20 people running with them.  We decided to put the hammer down at mile 11 and see how many we could pass the last couple of miles.  We passed the 1:45 group at mile 12 and continued to pass as many as we could to the finish.  I think we got between 20-25.  

We ended up with a *1:42:39* time and a two minute negative split (the 1;45 pacers came in at just under 1:44, and most that ran with them finished in front of them).  That was probably the most enjoyable race I have had in a while.  No goals and good conversation.



I ended up 113 of 1194 overall, and 8/54 in age group.


----------



## JulieODC

Happy weekend everyone!

Quick race recap - I ran the Super Sunday 5 miler this morning in Cambridge.

Carpooled with some friends - and was running a little short on time - and completely forgot to eat my breakfast! I never ever forget a meal, so this was weird. And there wasn’t anything to eat at the start - so I ran on an empty stomach. Oops!

It was a little windy and chilly at the start, but warmed up - so I was definitely overdressed. Oops #2!

Course was relatively flat - 2 gradual hills up and down, with the 2nd down coming around mile 4 - which was a nice way to hit the last mile.

First time running a race of this distance,  so it was a PR  I actually ran continuously the whole way too - took a mile for crowds to loosen up and just kept going. My final time was 46:01, pace of about 9:13. I was really happy with this (didn’t have a goal, but was hoping for 50:00 or under).

And, great beer, wings, and burgers after the race! Fun crowd excited for the Pats too


----------



## michigandergirl

Quick Groundhog half marathon race report:

This is the third year I’ve done this race and it’s always interesting running a half in February in Michigan. The race is a looping route through Grand Rapids Millennium Park, 3 loops for the half and 6 for the full. The trails are paved but not plowed, so we had about an inch or two of fluffy snow to run in. Temp was about 18 degrees at the start with some light snow during the first half of the race. 

I settled into my long run pace and just enjoyed the run and the scenery. Official time was 2:20:45.


----------



## Waiting2goback

hauntedcity said:


> *January Summary:*
> Miles: 68.32
> 
> (Does anyone know a way to get a good summary from Fitbit?  I found where I could set my activity date range, but it was a jumble of all activities, including walks, etc.  I had to manually sum all the Run activities)
> 
> Dopey was amazing, but knee issues limited me for a couple weeks once I got home.  I definitely enjoyed sleeping later (i.e., not waking up at 5am for training runs), but I'm anxious to get ready for my next half marathon in March.
> 
> *Here's my big challenge for February:* I've spent the last 2 years focusing on distance and stamina for Goofy & Dopey and my speed has taken a major hit.  I did an 8 mile run on Sunday, and my speed was a full minute/mile slower than my best from 2016, and I was wiped out.  I'm trying to remain positive and realize that I'm shifting my training to a different purpose (speed vs distance); however, it was a bit disheartening that I just completed 48.6 in 4 days, but 8 miles wiped me out.



I am in the same boat.  I have been running so much slower than I am capable and now that I am doing my runs on a treadmill, until it warms up here, I can set my pace.  I have been pushing the pace a bit on some runs.  I'm beat after 4 miles.  Of course I think, I just ran a marathon a couple of weeks ago, how is 4 miles making me tired.  But, things will return to normal soon enough if we stay consistent.  



dis_or_dat said:


> Argh, went to start my slow run today and discovered I pulled my groin yesterday compensating for my wonky calf. I feel like my body is trying to tell me something.....



It's telling you to be careful and rest.  Don't let the injuries start piling up.  It will be a long year if that happens.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Does the color of your running shoes bother you? 

ATTQOTD: When I first started running it did and I went out of my way to avoid bright colors. I got over all of that shortly after and as long as the shoe feels good I do not care if they are bright pink at this point.


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: I am an Alabama fan. I will not wear anything orange under any circumstances whatsoever.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Don't care.  I have run in brightly colored shoes, and boring colored shoes.  As long as they fit and feel good when running I will wear them.  I think my 17 year old prefers the brightly colored ones when he inherits my aged out shoes, since those are the ones I see on his feet the most.


----------



## Jules76126

Love bright colored shoes. I am always disappointed when there is only grey or black available. The brighter the better


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does the color of your running shoes bother you?


No, but a lack of color will sometimes. I generally like colorful exciting shoes so when I end up with a pair that's monotone or just has one color I'm a little less excited unless I'm in love with that color.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does the color of your running shoes bother you?



I actually prefer the bright and/or funky colors.
If all I can get in whatever shoe works best for me is plain colors, I'll wear them (right now I have a pair of gray shoes), but my preference is the fun colors.
For much of my life, I've worn boring clothing and expressed myself through my shoes ... even though I do wear some fun running clothing, it's still important that when I can, I use my shoes to express my personality.


----------



## ZellyB

I used to be self-conscious about brightly colored shoes, but now I like them.  I'm really not that picky about what color I get.  Right now, both my shoes are grey though.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: I try to pick colors I like. haha. That being said my current shoes are mostly pink and while not a color I would've chosen they are very comfy. I could just order another pair online and have a color I like better and at some point I will, but I just take whatever is at the running store if I am trying something new for the first time.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I don't like all white or all black, other than that I'm good with everything!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: I've got some pretty ridiculous ones in my collection.  The variety just helps me keep the mileage straight on each pair.  I like wild colors/patterns, but my wife will sometimes say "you're wearing those?" or other times will just roll her eyes.  In reality, I probably go a little further with my color selection just because I know she thinks they look weird.  She'll only wear the simplest of running shoe colors.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: 
Like others, I go for fit/comfort over color. But given the choice, I like a little style. My current pair are mostly black with a little coral and aqua accents and I love them (they compliment my black leggings well)... so much, I ordered another pair!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I love bright and multicolored running shoes to the point where I'm sometimes envious of the expanded color ranges and brightness of the women's versions of my shoes.


----------



## FlashAM7

Just got back from my Disney cruise! I ran the Castaway Cay 5k! My watch only said it was 2.9 miles, but a PR is a PR


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does the color of your running shoes bother you?



Yes, the color is very important.  It drives me insane when the shoes I wear do not come in bright and obnoxious colors.  The brighter the better if you ask me.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does the color of your running shoes bother you?



ATTQOTD:  Only when it clashes with what I'm wearing.  It's why I now have 5 pair of running shoes!  I have to semi match my running clothes.  I just can't help it...


----------



## JulieODC

I will happily take any color shoe if the fit is good and helps me run pain and injury free. I do avoid all white or black though.

I use my non-running sneakers to get more fun with colors! Love my vintage saucony Jazz - I have 4-5 different colors!


----------



## SarahDisney

TinkerBellLiz said:


> ATTQOTD:  Only when it clashes with what I'm wearing.  It's why I now have 5 pair of running shoes!  I have to semi match my running clothes.  I just can't help it...



You're a better person than I am. My shoes often do not match my running clothes (although sometimes my running clothes don't match themselves) and I feel terrible about it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I prefer muted, dark, one-color shoes for several reasons. I do a lot of my running on dirt roads, so light colors get grungy looking. And I'd rather run faster than my shoes look, rather than the other way around.

I'm pretty excited about this scheme in the Ghost. Gray and colorless, just like me.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  No, I don't care what my shoes look like.  They will be replaced in 2-3 months max so they are temporary.  I don't love really dark colors in the summer (like black or dark purple like I have now) because they show the salt so bad.  It is kind of like a dark colored car in the winter.

@LSUlakes , can you add this for me:

May
06 - Wendy98 - Flying Pig Marathon (TBD/ N/A)

I debated doing the Skyline 4 way challenge.  On race weekend you run 10k on Saturday at 8 am and the 5k at 10 am.  Then the next morning you do the marathon.  I feel so beaten after a hard 5k--that is what held me back.  I will just stick with the marathon.  This is the 20th year of the Flying Pig and they are giving away a finisher's jacket to marathoners.  After last year's Boston/Pig double, I never thought I would try that again, but I am a sucker for such a nice giveaway!  Asics has always sponsored the Pig stuff and I love how it fits.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

I will do my best to avoid White or certain light colors.  I rather them be black or dark purple but overall I don't care.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does the color of your running shoes bother you?


No. I am a show addict. I have roughly 35-40 pairs of shoes. I like variety and color and everything.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I do not really care, but I am a little obsessive about my shoes matching my outfit. Sometimes it cannot be done though.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I've never really thought too much about it. Although I do hate that they are pretty plain.


----------



## daisyray4

ATTQOTD: As long as they fit right, I always go for the bright colors in running shoes. Well, almost any shoe. This also goes for purses, even though most of my clothing falls in the boring black, white, occasionally blue category.

I guess I care more about what I’m going to be looking at than what other people have to with what I’m wearing.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I am irrationally happy in bright, happy colors of running shoes! Just looking down during a tough run and seeing something bright and cheery is instantly uplifting. So I almost never choose black or navy if I have options... and then, inevitably, I'll start planning a Disney race outfit and wish I had a shoe in a neutral color. I did finally buy a pair of mostly black shoes with that in mind - and the joke's on me, because they turned out not to be good shoes for me.  From now on, I'll stick to my crazy colors and not worry about clashing with costumes lol!


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
Color does not matter to me.  But when they're retired to become lawn-mowing shoes, I need to make sure they handle grass stains well!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running shoes today. How did you determine what shoes you currently have? Did you try new brands / type as you circumstances change?



I had a professional fitting in 2005 and the shoe that worked best for me then, the Wave Rider, is what I use for training and anything over 10K.  I used to use them for everything before I tried racing flats for shorter races which I use now only in races.  I also have trail shoes now and those I also got fitted for and since I run trails way less I'm still on my first pair.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does the color of your running shoes bother you?



Nope.  I don't really like all black but I care about the function, not the form.  If my Wave Riders were only available in hot pink I would still wear them because they work for me.


----------



## jmasgat

I don't really care about shoe color, unless the sale shoe color is too bilious-like orange.  Then I may actually pay a few bucks more to get one that I can stand.  

@LSUlakes  Floating a possible QOTD......Have you ever had an injury where the cause was never determined? If so, (and once recovered) did it have any impact on your future running experience--mentally, physically?

I'm just looking for other people's experiences.  As a former engineer, it drives me nuts not to know the root cause of a problem.  After all, how can you keep it from coming back if you don't know why it happened in the first place. From minor strains to things like stress fractures, I sometimes struggle with this.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I had a friend ask me if the color of a running shoe matters, because someone told her that "real runners only wear black shoes". LOL. I like going with colors that I like. My last pair of Brooks were black but they had some mint accent colors. But now I have a wine colored pair and my rainbow tie dyed pair and I love them both. I used to care about making costumes during races match, but it would be too expensive to also incorporate a matching shoe just for a race.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: The brighter the better!!!


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: Not really. As long as they're not overly bright like highlighter yellow or orange, or overly boring like plain black or plain white I'm happy.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does the color of your running shoes bother you?



No, because I only buy ones in colors I like


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: The color of my running shoes doesn’t bother me. There are certain colors I try to avoid if I can but if it’s the shoes I need, I get over it and know I will just have a get a new pair sooner or later anyways.


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:
Nope I but the cheapest color of the version of the shoe I want.   The color of my running shoes does bother my wife sometimes though..


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does the color of your running shoes bother you?



I prefer to wear loud, obnoxious colors if I can. I did find a pair of mostly black shoes with purple accents by Scott that were incredibly dull but served me well for awhile. They're not comfortable anymore though and they shouldn't be close to worn out. I'm thinking it's the weight that I've put on.

Now I'm in a pair of teal 361s with camouflage overlay. They're still getting broken in but they feel better than the Scotts so far.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Gray and colorless, just like me.


----------



## GollyGadget

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I had a friend ask me if the color of a running shoe matters, because someone told her that "real runners only wear black shoes". LOL.


This is absolutely hilarious to me. I don't really care at all about the color of my shoes but I do think that I look faster if I wear all black... It helps me channel my inner ninja I guess. That said, I tend to buy the most ridiculous color/patterned running gear which means I rarely ever match.


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does the color of your running shoes bother you?
> 
> ATTQOTD: When I first started running it did and I went out of my way to avoid bright colors. I got over all of that shortly after and as long as the shoe feels good I do not care if they are bright pink at this point.



At first, I would try for the best color scheme.  And then, I got an amazing deal on my favorite shoe model in... THIS color...





The picture really doesn't due the shoes justice, because I think they were visible from low Earth orbit.
After that, I got over it, and I just want a comfortable shoe for the best price!


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  Shoe color-I have no choice...wide only comes in one color variety in my specific shoe.   I take what I get.


Injury update—sports med doc is sending me to physical therapy for ITB issue.   If not better in two weeks, then I go back for x-rays and an injection to get me thru GSC.


I liked the doc...he’s a runDisney guy!


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD: I am also in the camp of not much color choice as what style works/fits always seem to come in some form of Elvis blue suede.  I love that there are many choice out there and that some of you dare to go bold, it makes racing so much more interesting.  Checking out shoes is one of the mental strategies I use on longer runs so more variety the better.


----------



## flav

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does the color of your running shoes bother you?



Yes, I even name them after their color since I have multiple of the same model. I have fun matching them to my outfit... To a certain level. Made fantastic picture at the WnD Two Course Challenge!


----------



## CDKG

jmasgat said:


> I don't really care about shoe color, unless the sale shoe color is too bilious-like orange.  Then I may actually pay a few bucks more to get one that I can stand.
> 
> @LSUlakes  Floating a possible QOTD......Have you ever had an injury where the cause was never determined? If so, (and once recovered) did it have any impact on your future running experience--mentally, physically?
> 
> I'm just looking for other people's experiences.  As a former engineer, it drives me nuts not to know the root cause of a problem.  After all, how can you keep it from coming back if you don't know why it happened in the first place. From minor strains to things like stress fractures, I sometimes struggle with this.


Yes! I had some foot pain while running and thought it was a fluke. That following weekend the pain became excruciating during a 5 mile trail run with friends. After returning home I noticed the outside of my foot was bruised. Over a few days the entire outside of my foot was completely black and blue (although there was no pain with normal activity). I was able to see my podiatrist that Monday. The X-ray showed nothing, but she was convinced it was a stress fracture and ordered a MRI sending me home in a boot.

Of course it took some time to get the MRI and then follow-up with my doctor for the results (2-3 weeks?) The MRI... showed... NOTHING! My podiatrist was at a loss for words. With the extent of the bruising, she was sure it was a stress fracture. She told me I could transition back to regular shoes and regular activity. It took a week or two for my foot to feel normal again after the boot, but that was it. It hasn't bothered me since (this was over Thanksgiving 2016).

When I thought I had a stress fracture, I felt like it was just my "turn". A forced rest to be followed by hard work getting back up to speed. When I was told the pain and bruising were unexplained, I just took it as by body's way of forcing me to take a break. It was short enough that it didn't take long for me to get back up to speed. To this day...it's a mystery.


----------



## Kathymford

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does the color of your running shoes bother you?



With my mutant feet, I take what I can get. I need wide width/gigantically wide toe box. Pickings are slim for the most part. So far, Ghost 10s are pretty solid!

@LSUlakes My *Redondo Beach Super Bowl 5k finish time; 44:33*

I'm not super excited about that result, but due to circumstances, I'm not surprised either (one corral, back of the corral, walkers, crowds, etc.). And I definitely learned I am not in race shape.

*January:18.91 miles*; not bad considering January 2017 was under 11 miles and that included a 10k race! OUCH!

The good news is, I think I have a running plan. My niece has informed me that her first half marathon will be in July 2019 (lol); the Napa to Sonoma Half Marathon. And by informing me, I think she means: "We're doing this one together." So I guess I just work the rest of my calendar back from there, eh @DopeyBadger?  Anyone have any insight on this race?


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I prefer the craziest neon colors and designs possible. Glow-in-the-dark is good too. I get that shoes are largely utilitarian, but I like a bit flavor with mine. Black, grey, brown and white in shoes are my worst nightmare.

ETA: I’m a bit of a sneakerhead and this is a bit of my collection. Lots of color and not scared of pink. The greys are usually from Nike Mag from Back to the Future 2-inspired colorways (my dog is named McFly after all).
 

Only a few are running shoes and a couple were designed by my niece and nephew (my annual Christmas/birthday present).


----------



## McNs

Not a lot of choice for me either - partly it seems because shoe companies don’t send a lot of colours down here. I had one colour choice when I got my latest pair of Mizuno Riders, looking at Amazon there are a whole heap of colours out there...


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: I’m a bright blue shoe kinda guy. I say running shoes should be super visible to drivers so the flashier the better.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What holiday themed race do you enjoy the most? Examples are St. Patrick day, Thanksgiving, Christmas, ect.

ATTQOTD: I like the Thanksgiving day turkey trot race. A nice little run before stuffing my face lol.


----------



## LSUlakes

I am way behind on the thread due to work. Yesterday 4 people in our department were let go, and it isn't over yet. Not sure how soon before they make the final cuts. I will try to catch up as soon as I can, but my primary goal for the next few days will be to get the QOTD posted.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> I am way behind on the thread due to work. Yesterday 4 people in our department were let go, and it isn't over yet. Not sure how soon before they make the final cuts. I will try to catch up as soon as I can, but my primary goal for the next few days will be to get the QOTD posted.



So sorry to hear that!  Work is more important than here any day!  Hope things level out soon.


----------



## DopeyBadger

If anyone is interested, I wrote a thread about how I create a custom running training plan (link).


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> I am way behind on the thread due to work. Yesterday 4 people in our department were let go, and it isn't over yet. Not sure how soon before they make the final cuts. I will try to catch up as soon as I can, but my primary goal for the next few days will be to get the QOTD posted.



Yikes!  That's so stressful.  Don't worry much about the QOTD.  We'll survive without out it or find other inane things to talk about.  Hope things go okay for you at work!

ATTQOTD:  Well, this is tough.  I'd have to give the edge to our local Turkey Trot 5K because we run that one with our kids and have for years, so it's a special tradition thing for us.  But, close second is our local Shamrox 15K because you get free beer at the end.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What holiday themed race do you enjoy the most? Examples are St. Patrick day, Thanksgiving, Christmas, ect.



I'm not a big holiday person and the only holiday race I did is a Turkey Trot, so ... I'll go with Thanksgiving.



LSUlakes said:


> I am way behind on the thread due to work. Yesterday 4 people in our department were let go, and it isn't over yet. Not sure how soon before they make the final cuts. I will try to catch up as soon as I can, but my primary goal for the next few days will be to get the QOTD posted.



Yikes. Sounds super stressful.
Do you want some help with the QOTD? I think I'm only medium busy over the next few days, so I'd be happy to help out!


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: If I can find a midnight NYE race, I try to do it. It's a great way to start the new year (and avoid the traditional hangover).


----------



## Chaitali

@LSUlakes good luck with the changes at work!  That sounds really stressful and we definitely understand that work has to come first.  

As far as the QOTD, I really like holiday themed runs in general!  People get really creative with the costumes for them around here   I did my first Turkey Trot last year and got a pumpkin pie so I appreciated that too.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Peachtree Road Race on the 4th of July.

My brother and I have done it 31 years in a row.

Back then it was long hair and short shorts. Now it's short hair and long shorts!


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What holiday themed race do you enjoy the most? Examples are St. Patrick day, Thanksgiving, Christmas, ect.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I like the Thanksgiving day turkey trot race. A nice little run before stuffing my face lol.


This is a tough question! St. Patrick's Day and Cinco de Mayo are coming up which feature two of my favorite local races, plus the weather is generally good for running. Previously, I really loved our July 4th race but I ran that too many times in the extreme heat to run it anymore. I also love a good Turkey Trot or Ugly Christmas Sweater run.... Plus there's the Easter race I ran last spring...So many choices. 

Final winner: St. Pat's. The course is flat, there's amazing crowd support, and they serve beer on course.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: It's a toss-up between the Wicked 10K and Surf'n Santa 5 Miler in Virginia Beach.  Similar courses and same company.  Wicked falls the Saturday before Halloween and always has a lot of great costumes. Typically perfect weather too.  Surf'n Santa begins at 4:30 in the afternoon, and at mile 2 we turn onto the Boardwalk which is a drive-thru Christmas lights display this time of year (obviously cars are not allowed on until after the race ends).  It's not dark enough to fully take in the lights, but it's fun.  They also have cookies at the halfway aid station, which is always fun.  In 2016, they gave everyone Santa suits at packet pick-up, which is day of the race.  They requested everyone wear them in order to break the World Record for most running Santas (they did), and they did it again in 2017.  It's pretty fun to see the drone footage of the race.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What holiday themed race do you enjoy the most? Examples are St. Patrick day, Thanksgiving, Christmas, ect.


I am not really a holiday racer, but always like to go for a run on Thanksgiving!
Hope everything at work settles down for you!



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Back then it was long hair and short shorts. Now it's short hair and long shorts!


I'm thankful that some trends don't pass the test of time...


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What holiday themed race do you enjoy the most? Examples are St. Patrick day, Thanksgiving, Christmas, ect.


I’ve never done one but I’d like too.


----------



## Jules76126

I have not done it yet, but I would like to do the Feaster Five as everyone gets a free pie at the end. We are never home Thanksgiving day morning so I haven't had the chance to do this yet. Maybe this year. 

Also I am currently planning a summer trip to Ireland. If anyone has been, what are some things that are must see? We will have a car so getting there is not an issue.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> I am way behind on the thread due to work. Yesterday 4 people in our department were let go, and it isn't over yet. Not sure how soon before they make the final cuts. I will try to catch up as soon as I can, but my primary goal for the next few days will be to get the QOTD posted.



I hope things work our for you.  Sorry about all the people that are dealing with layoffs. 



DopeyBadger said:


> If anyone is interested, I wrote a thread about how I create a custom running training plan (link).


I read through it last night during my economics class.  It was really interesting to get more specifics on things. 



apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: It's a toss-up between the Wicked 10K and Surf'n Santa 5 Miler in Virginia Beach.  Similar courses and same company.  Wicked falls the Saturday before Halloween and always has a lot of great costumes. Typically perfect weather too.  Surf'n Santa begins at 4:30 in the afternoon, and at mile 2 we turn onto the Boardwalk which is a drive-thru Christmas lights display this time of year (obviously cars are not allowed on until after the race ends).  It's not dark enough to fully take in the lights, but it's fun.  They also have cookies at the halfway aid station, which is always fun.  In 2016, they gave everyone Santa suits at packet pick-up, which is day of the race.  They requested everyone wear them in order to break the World Record for most running Santas (they did), and they did it again in 2017.  It's pretty fun to see the drone footage of the race.



Since you seem to be in the VA beach area have you done the Christmastown Race at Busch Gardens?   I've done wicked twice and enjoyed it, but we are never in town for Surfin Santa or Christmastown.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  There is a Memorial Day Run we've done 3 years now (although I volunteered last year)  It is probably our favorite "Holiday" Run as they put on a great race and really supportive of our local military and those that were lost.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis_Yoda said:


> So sorry to hear that! Work is more important than here any day! Hope things level out soon.


THIS. @LSUlakes we appreciate all you do, but we can't pay your bills!  Hope things stop being super crazy for you soon!!

ATTQOTD: I like any themed race (holiday or not) that gives me an excuse to wear a fun running costume! But Turkey Trots are always good because food. I think I could get down on a Cinco De Mayo race that ends in tacos and margaritas though.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What holiday themed race do you enjoy the most? Examples are St. Patrick day, Thanksgiving, Christmas, ect.



Cinqo de Mayo! A local brewery holds their Santo de Mayo 5K run, complete with free beer and free breakfast burritos, every year on the weekend closest to Cinqo de Mayo. The artwork for the Santo beer label and the race t-shirts is done by Carlos Hernandez, better known for his Day of the Dead Rock Stars paintings. We have this one hanging in our house.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Definitely the Grounghog Day half I just did over the weekend because what else is there to do in the middle of winter?


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: Can't go wrong with St. Patrick's Day, especially when the race ends with a free pint from the sponsoring local brewery


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What holiday themed race do you enjoy the most? Examples are St. Patrick day, Thanksgiving, Christmas, ect.



I have yet to do a true holiday themed run. The closest I've gotten has been running thru the Osborne lights during the abbreviated 2015 Wine and Dine half. The next one that's coming up here is called The Lucky Run and it's St. Patrick's Day themed. It used to offer 7 miles, 7k or 5k...now it's either 5k or 10k. Not sure if I'm doing this one yet.


----------



## apdebord

@IamTrike I have not, my husband did it in 2016...we were planning on doing it together in 2017 but for some reason didn't.  He loved it overall, said it was congested at parts, which is probably to be expected in a theme park race, but thought it was a fast course with a lot of downhill terrain.  The race swag was good too- free Christmastown ticket and a free Busch Gardens single day ticket to use before Memorial Day.

Besides the 1.2 mile difference between Wicked and Surf'n Santa is finish location.  Both start in front of the convention center, but instead of finishing on the boardwalk, you finish inside the convention center.  I really don't like that; it's kind of chaotic finishing inside the party, and if it's a warmer evening and you pushed a little at the end, the blast of heat entering the building is nauseating.


----------



## IamTrike

apdebord said:


> @IamTrike I have not, my husband did it in 2016...we were planning on doing it together in 2017 but for some reason didn't.  He loved it overall, said it was congested at parts, which is probably to be expected in a theme park race, but thought it was a fast course with a lot of downhill terrain.  The race swag was good too- free Christmastown ticket and a free Busch Gardens single day ticket to use before Memorial Day.
> 
> Besides the 1.2 mile difference between Wicked and Surf'n Santa is finish location.  Both start in front of the convention center, but instead of finishing on the boardwalk, you finish inside the convention center.  I really don't like that; it's kind of chaotic finishing inside the party, and if it's a warmer evening and you pushed a little at the end, the blast of heat entering the building is nauseating.



I had heard Christmastown involved a lot of time in Parking lots.
In general I really like the races J&A put on.   I've done the Shamrock and Crawling crab too.   I'd like to try Harbor Lights at some point.


----------



## Sanchez

Race Report - Save the Light Half Marathon, Folly Beach

This race has been around for years and I last ran it eight years ago. It draws a modest field and on Saturday there were only 271 finishers for the half (there was a simultaneous 5k with a field of 279.) The weather may have contributed to the low turnout (as well as the crowded race calendar in the Lowcountry.) The race HQ is in a beach front hotel and access, parking and pick-up are easy. The start/finish line is near the hotel entrance.

Folly Beach is a small coastal community primarily known for attracting surfers and hippies. The architecture is best described as shabby chic. Though neither a surfer nor a hippie, I enjoy the running experience. And then I leave as soon as possible.

Getting up and out on Saturday was no easy task. The temperature was in the low thirties and the wind was strong and sustained. To many of you this might qualify as a balmy day but I assure you that anything below 50 is cause for considerable concern. The walk from my car to HQ was exceptionally painful and the warmth of the hotel lobby made me reconsider the prospect of suffering for two hours. Women, men and children were dutifully preparing for the race and upon taking notice of their lack of fear I resolved to risk frostbite, exposure, stroke, heart attack and bleeding from my eyes and participate.

As survival was first on the goal agenda proper equipment was essential. I decided on black running tights modestly covered by black running shorts, a red running shirt covered by a red and black pullover, black gloves and a black ball cap. I declined to wear the red knit ski cap for fear of appearing un-manly (but the gloves were staying dammit.) I realize that description may sound more like a fashion report than a race gear report, but mostly by accident I was color coordinated including my black Brooks running shoes. I feel as if this epic fashion moment should be memorialized in some fashion as all of this was accomplished without spousal consultation.

Second on the goal agenda was finish time. The original goal was 1:38:00 but based on training I felt that something in the 1:36-1:37 range was more likely.

The race started at 8:30 with a reported temperature of 33 degrees. Despite starting with the 5k runners the first mile was easy and clear and my pace of 7:15 was about right - except for one thing. It felt more like a 6:45-50 pace. The wind was fierce and coming right at us. At around mile 1.5 the 5k runners turned off and we continued on to a long stretch of exposed road. At this point a guy came up beside me and started running shoulder to shoulder. It was slightly odd but at the same time endearing that a strange man felt that I was approachable enough to share a tender running moment. Despite my glee, I was relieved that I took the path of modesty and covered my tights with shorts thereby eliminating the need to provide a lengthy explanation to my wife regarding the possible conclusion that I was serving as an attractive nuisance.

We settled into a pace and either due to the significant wind or a reaction to my cohort's pace it was slower than expected (around 7:25.) The course is out and back x2 and we were approaching the end of the road - literally. I expected a standard turn-around but the course continued off road and up a sand dune with loose, deep sand to the flag. The sand stretch must have been 150-200 meters but it was hard and slow running. My heart rate jumped up but the good news is that we were now on the downwind portion of the course. Looking back, the mile splits on the dunes were both over 7:50 so it is safe to say the diversion x2 added one minute. My new friend stayed with me though no words were spoken. On the upwind portions we took turns on the lead.

Thank goodness for the scenery because due to the weather, and the fact that Folly Beach hippies and surfers had not yet arisen, there were about six spectators on the course. The aid/water stations were manned by Navy volunteers who may or may not have been serving some sort of behavior related punishment. Nevertheless, they were enthusiastic, encouraging and rather insistent that you accept the wares they were plying. 

I will add here that I took on a small amount of water at every opportunity (five) and wanted to take a gel at around 45-50 minutes. I was sick the week prior and still not recovered. Stomach cramps started at mile 5 and the prospect of any nutrition was dismissed. 

We proceeded in lock step and on the deep and sandy approach to the second turn-around my running partner uttered his first words. I cannot say with certainty what the man said, but it seemed likely that he was spewing invective at the moronic imbeciles who decided to make us run through deep sand. As his insults were in Spanish it occurred to me that our lack of conversation may not have been related to shyness. Around mile 11 a young woman blazed by us. I thought that my partner might find her to be a more suitable option as her tights were uncovered, but instead her rapid pace crushed his soul and he started to fade. I hit the final stretch and crossed in a disappointing 1:39:20.

I don't know whether it was the windy conditions, prior illness, sub-standard training or a poor decision to run the first 10k too slow. Nevertheless, a good early season run and a good base for a hard five weeks of tri training.

Final Time:  1:39:20
Placing:       20 of 271
Age Group:  1 of ?


----------



## KSellers88

ATTOQTD: I am going to say the Super Bowl 5K I ran this past weekend. This was my second time running it and they provide sweet tea, BBQ sandwiches, and chips after you finish from one of our really good BBQ restaurants in town. I am all about the food. LOL


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:   Favorite holiday race is the Hair of the Dog 4 mile run on New Years Day.  It’s sponsored by the local Y, always had a festive atmosphere and has had great long sleeve race shirts!


----------



## apdebord

IamTrike said:


> I had heard Christmastown involved a lot of time in Parking lots.
> In general I really like the races J&A put on.   I've done the Shamrock and Crawling crab too.   I'd like to try Harbor Lights at some point.



He said there was maybe 1.5-2 miles of parking lot, but it was decorated really well so it wasn't boring.  J&A does a great job with all their events; this will be our first year not at Shamrock in a really long time, so it's been kind of weird hearing all the build-up and knowing we won't be participating.  Everyone raves about Crawlin Crab, so I finally did it in October and the weather was absolutely horrible.  I'm going back for redemption this year.

Harbor Lights has a special place in my heart as it's currently my half PR.  Could be due to the PR, but it's my favorite J&A race.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I had a blast running A Christmas Story run in Cleveland. The 5k/10k started at the old Higbees window that was the scene of the toy display in the movie and ended at the house used for filming. It was great fun and I plan to make it a yearly event. I haven’t run any other holiday themed runs but money permitting I have my eye on a st Patrick’s day run.

Also, @LSUlakes sorry to hear about work. It makes for super stressful days. Hope it gets easier soon!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I have not done any holiday races.  We have a couple of folks in our club that put on a fun run on Turkey and Xmas Eve called Yam Jam and Nog Jog.  These are on a nice 5 mile loop and have two start times, for folks who just want to run 5 or the ones who want 10 can go twice.  Some of the runners put up a dehydration station around mile 4 that is usually the highlight of the run.....


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I love theme runs but they seem to be linked around festivals and time of the year more than around holidays in my area. At least these runs fill the slower weekends.


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes that sounds immensely stressful.  I've been pretty absent lately here, in my journal and strava because of workload (lots of late nights on my laptop in the dark) and changes as well.  I'm looking forward to my run tonight to kinda clear my head.  

Attqotd:  I love the Shamrock Shuffle in Chicago.  8k is more fun than a 10k or 5k to me . And you get to run part of the marathon course


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I love our local Thanksgiving Day Race (10K).  It is just an awesome way to kick off the day of over indulgence.  I loved Peachtree the two times I did that and would like to do it again.  I also like the local Jingle Bell 5k despite the fact that it is the dreaded 5k.  It draws a big crowd and they have lots of yummy goodies at the end (and I have won new shoes there a couple of times).

I was able to get off the treadmill and run outside today.  The weather hasn't been that horrible but my daughter has the flu.  Tomorrow will be day 6 and I am just waiting for my other kids to get it or for me to get it.  Worst case would be DH getting it because I can't handle that level of neediness.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Oi. Like others, been fairly absent because I’m slammed at work. Speaking of work, @LSUlakes your situation sounds stressful, hoping things smooth out for you soon. 

ATYQOTD: I am not a fan of the color of my NB 1400s. Why did I ask for a pair in the same color for Christmas if I don’t like the neon green? Dunno. Guess I’m just used to it now. 

ATTQOTD: We ran Run Under the Lights 5k last year. It’s a night race in a local state park that is all decked out for Christmas, and they close the roads for the race. We did it as a fun run and took our kiddo in the jogging stroller. Super fun way to get in the holiday spirit and great to do it all together, plus chili and hot chocolate at the end! Definitely on my list to repeat this year.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What holiday themed race do you enjoy the most? Examples are St. Patrick day, Thanksgiving, Christmas, ect.


All hometown holiday themed races are so much fun! (I have found I need a good theme for hometown races to distract me from the fact that I'm not at Disney, LOL!) But, I have to agree that my local Turkey Trot is probably my favorite. It's always scheduled for the actual holiday, is a great way to start the day and holiday weekend, and it does make you feel a little bit better about indulging later!

Wait, scratch that...I forgot about the local Black Cat Fun Run! Obviously, it is Halloween themed, family (and dog) friendly, and there are lots of fun costumes. The 5 mile course loops around a park, next to the zoo, and with amazing views of the water. But, the best part is the race is run at night! It's pitch black and they light up the course with glow sticks. You need a headlamp or flashlight. I love it because it reminds me of Wine & Dine. In fact, it was my last "training" race before my first W&D in 2013!


----------



## beatlecat42

questions:

- no preference on shoe color, as long as my feet feel all right.  Not crazy about the color pink, yet my go-to walking around shoes are bright pink, so...

- no preference on holidays either, although I was due to do a turkey trot last year until I got hurt  was really looking forward to it, too.  bummer.

Am dying to get up and move around, especially since I had a full-on pig-out day today (rationalizing it that I've been mostly good lately and haven't been feeling too well, so feeding the beast within by devouring a cheeseburger was really a form of self-care.  delusions make life easier.)  Luckily, I've got an appointment with my doc next week, hopefully she'll give me a go for training.


----------



## JulieODC

I’ve only done a few holiday runs - but our town does a holiday charity run every year in december. We run as a family - so that’s a favorite for sure.

I did a run on New Years Day and really enjoyed it. Felt like a great way to start the year (and that’s saying a lot since it was -13degrees at race time!)


----------



## PrincessMickey

Shoes: I don’t have a preference for shoe colors. I prefer no black because that’s what I wear to work for it really doesn’t matter. 

Holidays: the turkey one is a fun atmosphere but the St. Patrick’s one has free beer so it’s a toss up.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does the color of your running shoes bother you?
> 
> ATTQOTD: When I first started running it did and I went out of my way to avoid bright colors. I got over all of that shortly after and as long as the shoe feels good I do not care if they are bright pink at this point.



I go for comfort first but I do like my neon green Asics.  I am usually a pretty boring person but I like the crazy colored sneakers.  My Hoka's are ugly though.  I wouldn't have an issue if they were comfortable, but they no longer are so it takes care of that problem.  



huggybuff said:


> I prefer to wear loud, obnoxious colors if I can. I did find a pair of mostly black shoes with purple accents by Scott that were incredibly dull but served me well for awhile. They're not comfortable anymore though and they shouldn't be close to worn out. I'm thinking it's the weight that I've put on.
> 
> Now I'm in a pair of teal 361s with camouflage overlay. They're still getting broken in but they feel better than the Scotts so far.



I didn't tell you, I design sneakers in my spare time.  (My name is Scott for those of you that don't know)



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What holiday themed race do you enjoy the most? Examples are St. Patrick day, Thanksgiving, Christmas, ect.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I like the Thanksgiving day turkey trot race. A nice little run before stuffing my face lol.



There is a race I did twice called Finish at the 50.   The finish line is the 50 yard line at Gillette Stadium.  It's run on July 3rd every year.  That's the only holiday themed race I have done.


----------



## kleph

kleph said:


> ATTQOTD: I am an Alabama fan. I will not wear anything orange under any circumstances whatsoever.



so of course this is the shirt for my 10K this week.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: I loved our Turkey trot, and would like to do the halloween and christmas races that go in the series, but am a bit unsure as those two are both evening races, and I have yet to find the willpower to run after 2pm ever.  And December in the dark sounds simply miserable, despite holiday cheer of all sorts.  But maybe....


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How much sleep do you need a night during a training cycle to feel like you have recovered enough from one workout to the next?

ATTQOTD: I feel like if I get 7 hours I am good to go. I rarely get that these days, but I can dream right! Even if I can sleep late, I still wake up because I feel guilty for attempting to sleep past 6:30AM.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much sleep do you need a night during a training cycle to feel like you have recovered enough from one workout to the next?



I function best between 7 and 9 hours of sleep, especially during training cycles. 

I become cranky at 5 hours.


----------



## kbenson13

FFigawi said:


> Cinqo de Mayo! A local brewery holds their Santo de Mayo 5K run, complete with free beer and free breakfast burritos, every year on the weekend closest to Cinqo de Mayo. The artwork for the Santo beer label and the race t-shirts is done by Carlos Hernandez, better known for his Day of the Dead Rock Stars paintings. We have this one hanging in our house.
> 
> View attachment 300543



How about that.  We live in the same town.  I was thinking about doing this 5-K this year as well!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I find as long as I'm getting 7 hours or so of sleep I'm fine.  I actually have a hard time sleeping longer than that.  Years ago I suffered from weekend migraines due to changes in my sleep pattern (sleeping late on the weekends) and ended up setting an alarm at my normal waking time to avoid them.  I haven't had to worry about that in a long time, but I find that on the weekends I automatically wake up at my normal time (or before) and can't get back to sleep so I just get up and get an early start to the weekend.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Ideally? 9+ But 7-8 usually suffices and the cat rarely lets me go to 9, lol!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much sleep do you need a night during a training cycle to feel like you have recovered enough from one workout to the next?


I don’t really tend to change my sleep during training at all. Obviously some nights are better than others. I try to maintain 7-8 hours but sometimes that doesn’t happen and sometimes I sleep longer than that.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much sleep do you need a night during a training cycle to feel like you have recovered enough from one workout to the next?



I'm not familiar - what is sleep?


----------



## Sanchez

Sleep, or lack thereof, is my greatest training failure. Given my work schedule and responsibilities I almost always have to train early which means up at 5:00 a.m. Monday spin starts at 5:45 and Tuesday/Thursday/Friday swim starts at 5:30.

I probably need 8-8.5 hours but usually get no more than 6. It all catches up to me by Thursday.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: haha sleep. I'm lucky to get 3-4 hours on any given night. I swear my child slept better as a baby. Now I constantly have an almost 7 year old staring at me in the middle of the night because (pick any excuse) monsters, noises, need water, the list doesn't end. I will say sleep deprived running can be pretty entertaining.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD (Tuesday) : I have done both a Jingle Bell Run 5K and the local equivalent of a Turkey Trot ( Run Thru the Woods) Thanksgiving morning. Overall I think I enjoyed the Turkey Trot more. Makes me feel a little less guilty about all I'm going to eat later that day!! 

ATTQOTD today: Sleep, what is sleep? I work 12 hour night shifts that are rarely in any organized schedule so I have adopted the sleep when you can motto. That being said I'm happiest if I have around 8 hours.


----------



## Bree

So behind on everything on disboards!

ATTQOTD:

Shoes - I am picky about color.  I like flashy, but not too flashy.  My favorite color is blue so I tend to gravitate towards shoes with blue on them.

Holiday Races - I have never run one, but I will next month for a St. Patrick's day fundraiser.

Sleep - I function best in all areas of life with a routine sleep schedule.  I am up early everyday (even weekends) so it's pretty easy for me to fall asleep.  I get between 7-8 hours of sleep a night.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  Yep, add me to the "What's sleep?" camp.  Sleep was forever ruined for me when I had my first baby.  I sleep in a constant "one ear open" mode.  My day typically starts at 5:20 am and ends around 11:30 pm.  I am thrilled if I can get 6 hours sleep, but 5 is more typical.  I tend to feel it in the afternoon when I am so tired.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much sleep do you need a night during a training cycle to feel like you have recovered enough from one workout to the next?



Somewhere in the 6-8 hour range is what keeps me rested enough to get through the tough workouts. Really, though, it's more about the quality of sleep than the hours. Six hours of solid sleep is better than eight of waking up several times during the night.



kbenson13 said:


> How about that.  We live in the same town.  I was thinking about doing this 5-K this year as well!



It's a good race with great amenities.


----------



## ZellyB

I'd say I average 6-7 hours of sleep most nights.  I'd rather get between 7-8, but that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I average anywhere from 7-8 hours per night. I do not function well without sleep...I hope my future child likes sleep too or I am in for a HUGE adjustment. LOL


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I average 5-6 hours a night.  I went through a phase where it was never straight. Still getting 5-6 hours, but just an hour or two in between an hour of being awake. Luckily worked through that and I’m sleeping through the night. 7+ hours makes me groggy, so this is my normal. If time allows, I will take a nap after a run of any distance.  20 minutes to an hour makes me feel recovered.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much sleep do you need a night during a training cycle to feel like you have recovered enough from one workout to the next?



I am someone who thrives off of more sleep (8-9 hours), but rarely get that because I prioritize other things. My minimum amount of sleep to still function is 6.5 hrs, anything less than that and I really struggle.


----------



## GollyGadget

I need sleep. It's one of my top priorities whether or not I'm training. I did make a change while training for the marathon and now go to bed at 9 instead of 10. The big problem is that I'm physically not capable of sleeping in. It's a minor miracle if I sleep until 7.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much sleep do you need a night during a training cycle to feel like you have recovered enough from one workout to the next?



I've always needed relatively little sleep so I could survive on 5 to 6.  I wonder if there is a genetic component to this because both my grandma (at 91) and mom (pushing 70) have always slept way less than 8 hours and are healthy for their ages.

Of course those 5 or 6 need to be continuous to really make me refreshed and I have a 1 year old so that isn't always possible.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Between 6-7 hours is my magic number and I usually get that. (I like that my fitbit tracks my sleep.) If I over sleep it takes me longer to get moving on my day and if I get less than that it's probably because alcohol was involved and my sleep was terrible and now I have to deal with a 5 year old while I am sleep deprived. Because my long runs fall on Saturday and Sunday, I tend to try to wake up pretty early and knock them out of the way in the morning. It doesn't always work, but it keeps me on a better sleep schedule. Weekdays I am up at 5am for my workouts.


----------



## Nole95

As long as I get a good 6 hours while training, I am usually pretty good to go.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Add me to the 6 hour camp. I'd love for 7, but it rarely happens, especially on days I run.


----------



## IamTrike

I'd love to get 7 or 8 hours a night but I tend to live more in the 5-6 hour range


----------



## Chaitali

I function best when I get 7 to 8 hours of sleep but that's not always possible.  I feel like I need a minimum of 6 hours of sleep to not feel like a zombie the next day.  This applies whether I'm training or not.


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much sleep do you need a night during a training cycle to feel like you have recovered enough from one workout to the next?



I need 7-8 hours a night. 6 is doable for a short stretch as long as I can catch up on the weekends.



jennamfeo said:


> If I over sleep it takes me longer to get moving on my day and if I get less than that it's probably because alcohol was involved and my sleep was terrible



Yes, this exactly! I tend to oversleep on the weekends and when I wake up I've got a thick headache and feel like I'm walking through quicksand. But the other alcohol induced extreme involves a stabby headache and waking up at least once during the night.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Sleep and me are not agreeing these days.  I'm not in trouble yet, but I usually get between 7 and 8 a night and the past little while that number has been under 7.  The real problem is not the getting to bed, but the falling asleep part and then staying asleep part that are causing trouble.  

And yes, my user name is a reference to the times when sleep evades me.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: I almost always get over 8 hours.  I don't feel great if I get less than 8.  On the weekends, I sometimes get between 9-11 hours.  I usually get 3-4 hours of deep sleep per my Garmin 235.  Per Garmin, I've gotten less than 8 hours as a weekly average only 3 out of the last 64 weeks (2 of which were Dopey 2017/2018).


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Between 6-8 seems to be the sweet spot or just what I am used to getting.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  Sleep—I’m in the 7-8 hours/night group.


Had my first PT appointment today...heat, ultrasound, massage, stretching...feeling optimistic about Princess weekend!!


----------



## JulieODC

I need my 8 hours. My Garmin tells me hours of light vs deep sleep - but I’ve never looked at that to see if it has an impacted (or of it is impacted by) my running.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I like 7-8 hours of sleep, but can function on a solid 6.

@LSUlakes I have some races to add:

March 17 - michigandergirl - The Irish Jig 5K - NG
June 9 - michigandergirl - Brian Diemer 5K - NG
June 23 - michigandergirl - Reeds Lake Run 10K - 58:00

These races are part of a local triple crown series and I was swayed by the extra bling and swag. Plus I haven't raced a 10K in a long time...

Thanks!


----------



## Waiting2goback

QOTD:  I usually get 5-6 hours a night.  I have never required much sleep so I can survive on this much.  I wouldn't mind a little bit more but things have been crazy lately so this is all I can manage.  



DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD: I almost always get over 8 hours.  I don't feel great if I get less than 8.  On the weekends, I sometimes get between 9-11 hours.  I usually get 3-4 hours of deep sleep per my Garmin 235.  Per Garmin, I've gotten less than 8 hours as a weekly average only 3 out of the last 64 weeks (2 of which were Dopey 2017/2018).



How do you manage that much sleep with all you do between work, your running schedule, and everything else.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you do any type of workout or other activity on your recovery days? If so what do you do?

ATTQOTD: I rest on non-running days. They are usually days when I get to spend a little more time with the family.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Waiting2goback said:


> How do you manage that much sleep with all you do between work, your running schedule, and everything else.



Efficient with time I guess.  Up at 5:00-5:30 (shower, make breakfast (eggs/oatmeal) and lunch at same time, eat), leave for work at 7, get home from work at 4:45, out the door to run by 5:10, home by 6:20 to 7:00 most nights, eat dinner, play with the kiddo, her bedtime is around 8:00-8:30, and then I'm in bed at either 8:30 or 9 depending on the DIS.  Rinse and repeat!  There isn't a lot of time I'm not at work, running, or playing with kiddo I guess.


----------



## Jules76126

I love sleep. I rarely have any issues falling asleep. I usually get between 5 and 6 just due to schedules and work. I would like 8, but its not going to happen. However, can function on little sleep. Usually by Thursday I am feeling it and Fridays, I am ready for the weekend.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you do any type of workout or other activity on your recovery days? If so what do you do?


Yoga, yoga, and more yoga. I use it as a warmup before running, a cool down after running, and for recovery on rest days. I also enjoy walking during my lunch breaks or with my dog when the weather cooperates.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I was doing some mild strength training last year on non-running days.  It really helped me and I need to get back to doing it.  I also need to get back to my yoga.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you do any type of workout or other activity on your recovery days? If so what do you do?



I try to do some sort of stretching and/or Pilates exercises at least once a week, but it doesn't always work out.
And I walk a lot. Like, a lot. So that keeps me moving on non-run days (and on run days )


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you do any type of workout or other activity on your recovery days? If so what do you do?
> .



ATTQOTD:  I run 3 days a week,  strength train 2 days per week and have 2 days totally off.  Off days are immediately before and after long runs.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you do any type of workout or other activity on your recovery days? If so what do you do?



Does shoveling snow count?  2 days this week, and 8 more inches tonight!  
Real answer: Yoga, Ice Skating, walking, and sometimes the weight machines at the Y.  

I have always enjoyed a vigorous (NOT HOT!) yoga practice, and am amazed how different it is after running.  Tight quads and hips encourage me to go to a structured class as opposed to think I will just do it at home when I know I will not.  
As have increased my distance (this is relative, I don't think I run all that far), I found my legs started to swing out and across my body, which I understand is not efficient, and more importantly hurt.  I realized a little more glute and abductor/aductor work helped with this.  As my time at the gym is limited, and I know I will not do anything at home (look! More laundry to do! Why is there glitter on this carpet? I must vacuum now!) I decided to sign up for adult ice skating lessons on the other end of the ice from where my kids take lessons as opposed to just watch them from the stands.  The motion is more kick back side to side and does work very different muscles.  Oh, and pumping your feet out to the side and back to propel yourself, busting out chair pose while moving forward?  Yeah, that aches different than running too!  I will never have my name on a banner on the wall (one of those names will be on NBC tonight!), but I am sure getting a work out, and I love that my 4yos get to skate with me for the last 5 minutes- even if they are more fearless and faster than I every will be!  
I started a crew of co-workers walking at lunch, and I feel a bit guilty to ditch them to run at lunch.  On days I do not run, I go out.  It is a good opportunity to complain about work, brainstorm how to make it better, and get everyone out of the stale air.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: On recovery and non-recovery days, I take Pure Barre. I’m also a teacher there, so some classes I teach feel like a workout. I try to avoid taking a class on the day of a long run, and I also plan my long runs around my teaching schedule when possible. Last week it was unavoidable, I ran 10 miles, quickly showered, then went and taught Pure Empower (cardio class). I was beat! I do like to take class the day after a hard run in order to stretch and elongate my muscles.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:
Sleep: I'm in the 8-9 hour a night category, with naps on the weekend to add to that.

Workouts: I walk everyday, rest day or not. I also try to knockout a 100 calories on the recumbent bike every night. I go to the Y for strength training on one of my days off.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: My recovery days are purely recovery.  I do go to OrangeTheory twice a week (before work) and then I run after work, also. My recovery days fall the day after the combo days, so it all works out.


----------



## chuckille

Yesterday’s ATTQOTD: I like to have 7-8 hours of sleep. Sometimes I work overnight so I might not get even close to that...and I will definitely feel very sluggish during a run.

Today’s ATTQOTD: On my rest/recovery days, I track 3 different activities. The 1st is obviously just rest and no strenuous activities. The 2nd is weight training and the 3rd is cycling.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you do any type of workout or other activity on your recovery days? If so what do you do?


If I do it’s some weight training/lifting.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  Perfect timing for this question!  I’ve been walking around the neighborhood on non-running days and I did an hour of yoga last week.  really love lifting weights, but I’m finding it hard to squeeze in time for the gym. My goal for this weekend was to make a new schedule to fit in running, gym, yoga, boot camp, kids school & homework, kids sports/activities, son’s therapies (he has autism), errands and housework. I have to make two - one for when my DH is home and one for when he is traveling for work.  Eventually I’d like to get a BowFlex for the house. It’ll be so much easier to work out and do laundry at the same time LOL!!!


----------



## kleph

Dept. of Small Victories: I've now run more this year than in all of 2017. Which is more of a reflection on how much my running fell off last year but I'm still pleased with it.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Yoga and walking the dog.


----------



## Chaitali

On non-running days I like to do body pump and the elliptical 2 times per week.  I have one actual rest day per week and like to take a lunch time or post work walk on those days when the weather cooperates.  Sometimes I also do recovery yoga on the rest day but I've been skipping that too much recently.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  Currently I do nothing.  I've THOUGHT about doing some yoga now for about a year, but have done nothing of the sort.  I know I should do more than just running.  Someday...


----------



## PCFriar80

TheHamm said:


> *Does shoveling snow count? * 2 days this week, and 8 more inches tonight!



It does for me, but I had to convince the dog first...."throw me the ball and we have a deal". [file photo from 2016]


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I do Body Pump and Beachbody's 80 Day Obsession program currently. I run 6 days a week, so Wednesdays are my days off from everything, and they are GLORIOUS.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  Last year I did nothing, rest meant rest.  This year I have decided to do some body weight exercises using a set of fit deck cards that we got many years ago and just rediscovered and to try lap swimming.  I am not a swimmer by trade so it is not pretty, but I did manage to get through a 500 SKIPS. Of course it took me like a half hour vs kids 6mins but that's another story.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you do any type of workout or other activity on your recovery days? If so what do you do?



Nope. Rest days are for rest.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races, and possibly others who listed a race this week that I havent caught up to yet.

10 - @kleph  - Dash for the Beads 10k (NG / N/A)
10 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - Brevard Zoo Bat Boogie 3K (NG / N/A)

If you would like to revise you goal or make another change of any kind let me know. If anyone else has a race they would like to add to the list let me know and I will get it to the OP. Best of luck this weekend!!

Thanks!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you do any type of workout or other activity on your recovery days? If so what do you do?



I usually either have other plans on my non-running days or I will often try to make bigger meals (that produce left overs) and do other house work on rest days. I'm not the best cross-trainer.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@LSUlakes Planned races this year:

Feb. 17 Disney at Heart - Thrill in the Hills 21k Trail Race (NG / N/A)
May 05 Disney at Heart - Lake Hartwell Dam Run 10k (NG / N/A)
May 28 Disney at Heart - Georgia Peach Jam Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
June 10 Disney at Heart - Echo Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
July 4 Disney at Heart - Atlanta Peachtree Road Race 10k (NG / N/A)
August 24 Disney at Heart - Midnight Flight 10k (NG / N/A)
October 21 Disney at Heart - Atlanta 10-Miler (NG / N/A)
November 22 Disney at Heart - Atlanta Thanksgiving Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

Cutting back a little this year. I'll sign up for a few local 5k's, but they are not set up yet. The "Triple Peach" Atlanta events are not open for registration yet, but I plan to sign up for them. 

ATTQ'sOTD
Sleep: 8+ hours
Recovery Days: Used to do an Internet "Pilates for Runners" routine 2 days a week, but like many others, got out of the habit a while back and haven't done it for a while.


----------



## JulieODC

I usually try to do a walk on my non-running days (30-60min). 

I need to be doing more yoga. Went for the first time in months this weekend....and....ouch!


----------



## SarahDisney

@LSUlakes - when you get a chance, I have two new races to add:

September 30 - SarahDisney - New Balance Bronx 10 Mile
October 14 - SarahDisney - NYRR Staten Island Half

No goal for either one just yet - they're too far away for me to start planning/thinking. But since I'm registered, I figured I might as well post them here.


----------



## beatlecat42

sleep is...variable.  Last year, while juggling work/finishing my dissertation, I got *very* little.  Now that I'm essentially unemployed, it's really hard to get motivated out of bed, especially if my foot is really sore (plus, something like 30 years of accumulated sleep debt).  Evening things out is a work in progress.

other activities: would love to get back in the pool (I swam varsity in h.s.) but with an uneven schedule and yet-to-hear-an-ok from the doc, that's on hold.  (did a water session while I was still delusional about my ankle, and the kicking motion hurt like hell, hence the waiting even for the non-impact of doing laps)  Likewise, would like to add in biking, but still in a holding pattern.  Ugh.

On the plus side, less than a month until my sister and I head to New Orleans, and even with the recent inactivity we should still be fine walking the 5k.  Plus that weekend is being turned into something a bit more high-key, as she got accepted into a program at Tulane, so now we get to build in a school visit so she can make a decision.  Woo-hoo!


----------



## TheHamm

@PCFriar80 , I'm not shoveling that big of an area!


beatlecat42 said:


> sleep is...variable.  Last year, while juggling work/finishing my dissertation, I got *very* little.  Now that I'm essentially unemployed, it's really hard to get motivated out of bed, especially if my foot is really sore (plus, something like 30 years of accumulated sleep debt).  Evening things out is a work in progress.
> 
> other activities: would love to get back in the pool (I swam varsity in h.s.) but with an uneven schedule and yet-to-hear-an-ok from the doc, that's on hold.  (did a water session while I was still delusional about my ankle, and the kicking motion hurt like hell, hence the waiting even for the non-impact of doing laps)  Likewise, would like to add in biking, but still in a holding pattern.  Ugh.
> 
> On the plus side, less than a month until my sister and I head to New Orleans, and even with the recent inactivity we should still be fine walking the 5k.  Plus that weekend is being turned into something a bit more high-key, as she got accepted into a program at Tulane, so now we get to build in a school visit so she can make a decision.  Woo-hoo!



Congrats on finishing a dissertation!  I have to say it was simultaneously a high and low point in life, and the need to sleep for weeks on end is familiar to me.
Can you swim with a pull bouy or rig something else to immobilize your kick until you get an all clear?


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you do any type of workout or other activity on your recovery days? If so what do you do?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I rest on non-running days. They are usually days when I get to spend a little more time with the family.



Right now I don't.  But once things settle down and the weather gets better I plan to add my bike rides back in on alternating days.  I'm hoping to get some P90x strength training workouts in for the upper body and maybe a day of Yoga to stretch myself out.  



DopeyBadger said:


> Efficient with time I guess.  Up at 5:00-5:30 (shower, make breakfast (eggs/oatmeal) and lunch at same time, eat), leave for work at 7, get home from work at 4:45, out the door to run by 5:10, home by 6:20 to 7:00 most nights, eat dinner, play with the kiddo, her bedtime is around 8:00-8:30, and then I'm in bed at either 8:30 or 9 depending on the DIS.  Rinse and repeat!  There isn't a lot of time I'm not at work, running, or playing with kiddo I guess.



I forget your kiddo is younger.  I am constantly running my kids to basketball and doing homework and stuff.  Throws a big wrench into my routine.  Once basketball is over next month I can get back into a better routine as well.  Sometimes I'm not getting to the gym until 9pm..



Jules76126 said:


> I love sleep. I rarely have any issues falling asleep. I usually get between 5 and 6 just due to schedules and work. I would like 8, but its not going to happen. However, can function on little sleep. Usually by Thursday I am feeling it and Fridays, I am ready for the weekend.



I'm usually ready for the weekend on Monday morning.


----------



## rteetz

Snow day! No school! Doesn’t help with getting a run in though... 

It needs to be spring like yesterday...


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQsOTD:
Sleep - 7 1/2 to 9 hours or else I'm useless and need a nap.
Workouts - If I'm not running I'm bilking or weightlifting. I have one true rest day and that has been spent at Disney lately... not sure if that can be considered a rest day with all that walking lol!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you do any type of workout or other activity on your recovery days? If so what do you do?



I have a lot of other physical activities I do but don't really look at them as something I do on a recovery day.  I just look at it as something I do when I'm not running.  Lately I've been doing a lot more pool miles since I have a few indoor tri's I'm signed up for but in the summer I also bike, take the dog on a walk, take the kid on walks.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you do any type of workout or other activity on your recovery days? If so what do you do?


ATTQOTD: I've never thought of my non-running days as "recovery" days, but I guess some are! I have one designated rest day per week, and that's truly a rest day: no exercise outside of normal daily activities. Other non-run days are for cross-training: yoga, Pilates, ballet, strength training.


----------



## michigandergirl

rteetz said:


> Snow day! No school! Doesn’t help with getting a run in though...
> 
> It needs to be spring like yesterday...



Snow day here too! It's been snowing here for a week straight. Kids & I are feeling lazy today...glad I did today's run yesterday. I am so ready for spring.


----------



## Jules76126

I feel all of those with snow days. The university I worked for closed early on Wednesday due to snow and ice - I worked from home all, don't got time for that nasty commute. But it's going to be 50 tomorrow so maybe Spring is coming


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD*: Calling all popcorn lovers! Do you make homemade popcorn or the microwave variety? Whats your favorite flavor? Those who make on the stove, wanna share a recipe?

ATTQOTD: For Christmas DW gave me a whirley pop which is like giving a gift for everyone in the house. DD loves popcorn the most so prior to this it was microwave, movie or Disney popcorn. Then life changes lol. After one or two rounds of very bland following directions recipes, I consulted the greatest wealth of information possible.... GOOGLE. I found a recipe for kettle corn and its a game changer! Its 1/2 cup of kernels, 1/4 coconut oil, 1/4 sugar. Heat oil, add kernels, and then sugar. Then wait for the magic to happen. SO GOOD!!!!! Movie nights have been happening a lot this year to get more popcorn.


----------



## LSUlakes

For all of those wanting spring I want to saw you can have it after I run my POT half on March 11. Until then yall need to keep getting snow so our lows stay at least in the 50's. I need cool/cold weather to run decent as my training is suffering yet again.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  My go-to for regular popcorn is microwave Orville Redenbacher's Movie Theater Butter flavor.  Even better, it's available in mini-bags that are great for a calorie controlled snack.  For at home specialty popcorn DW got a recipe for a great caramel popcorn.  It's noteworthy because in addition to being delicious it's not sticky if you prepare it right!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Calling all popcorn lovers! Do you make homemade popcorn or the microwave variety? Whats your favorite flavor? Those who make on the stove, wanna share a recipe?



I'm not a big popcorn person, but when I do have popcorn, I usually just whatever bag of pre-popped popcorn that we have lying around the house. I actually really like the Popcorn, Indiana Black & White Drizzlecorn because chocolate (they used to have a Popcorn, Indiana store in Times Square that had all sorts of really good drizzle flavors ... back in college, that was basically the only time I went to Times Square. Peanut butter drizzle popcorn is literally the greatest thing ever).


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: I'm lazy and go the microwave single serving bags. I love all the different flavored popcorn, but it has to be fresh. But my favorite is extra butter... or Disney.


----------



## cburnett11

HomeiswhereMickeyis said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm lazy and go the microwave single serving bags.



I consider all of them single serving...


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Calling all popcorn lovers! Do you make homemade popcorn or the microwave variety? Whats your favorite flavor? Those who make on the stove, wanna share a recipe?



ATTQOTD:
Not one of the choices, but my "go to" option is Cracker Jacks!  The surprise toy has gone downhill over the years, but still love it when I get to the bottom with the peanuts!


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Calling all popcorn lovers! Do you make homemade popcorn or the microwave variety? Whats your favorite flavor? Those who make on the stove, wanna share a recipe?



I also go for the Orville Redenbacher's Movie Theater Butter flavor. Single serving bag...not so much. And I have _never _had Disney popcorn. It always seems like a waste of a snack when there are more exciting things to be eaten. But there are so many devotees here that I'll have to try it when I get back to Disney...someday.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: OMGGGGG! One of my favorite Disney snacks. I always get the refillable bucket because I love it so much. I know there's is Pop Secret, but it just does not taste the same at home when I make it myself.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: I have never gotten popped corn at Disney as I feel it is a snack I _could _make at home and enjoy, where as there are so many things I could get there and enjoy that I would never make at home.  
In grad school, a bottle of wine and a giant bowl of air popped corn was frequently dinner.  I still love air popped corn (and am a sucker for these red kernels someone sells at the local farmer's market solely because they are local and red- but taste and look like normal popcorn afterwards), but my kids are just getting to the point where they won't choke on it so my husband has banished the popper to the basement.  I feel guilty but still make the microwave bags from the boy scouts (I swear it is the better microwave corn) at work and gross people out with the smell.  At Christmas, we make air popped corn and make the caramel in the microwave, it isn't hard but I would eat it all day every day until my teeth fall out so it must be saved.  We went to disney on ice last week where the kids insisted on popcorn- which only came in a silly souvenir bag so we needed two of course- so I have been sneaking that after they go to bed, and hope they forget there were leftovers as they are all gone.  It is not heavily salted or buttered, so not as delicious as microwave popcorn, but I can eat it without anyone screaming downstairs inquiring to popping noises!  You all have convinced me! The popper returns for Mary Poppins this weekend!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Calling all popcorn lovers! Do you make homemade popcorn or the microwave variety? Whats your favorite flavor? Those who make on the stove, wanna share a recipe?



I use microwave popcorn these days, mostly the Orville Redenbacher ones with the pour-over butter flavored goop. Popcorn just isn't the same if it's not dripping in butter or goop. Still, one of these days I'm going to steal my parents' old electric popper. Not very healthy, but those old poppers and their hot oil made great tasting popcorn.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I love popcorn!  I am lazy and buy Whole Foods organic microwave bags.  Newman’s organic is good too, but WF isn’t as greasy.  When we go to St. Augustine we always stop here https://www.kernelpoppers.net/ and buy flavored popcorn. One of my favorites is key lime pie!


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  We had a cub scout/boy scout in the house for quite a few years until sports took over.  We were always stocked with boy scout popcorn of every kind.  The microwave kettle corn was my favorite. Now a days the only time we get popcorn is at the movies or the occasional jiffy pop over the campfire in the summers.  Have never done the popcorn at disney, but now that I have learned you can refill the bucket cheaply we may have to try it.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I don’t eat popcorn too often but when I do, it’s on the stove. I melt butter and add a little salt and mix it all up. The kids like to add the cheesy powder stuff to theirs. On a side note, my family owns a farm that grows popcorn and some day I will inherit it, so I am a future popcorn farm owner.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Microwave popcorn for us, usually the Orville Redenbacher's Movie theater kind.  I occasionally get the ones with the melted butter stuff.  We used to do stove top or hot air popper but that was just too bland unless we poured melted butter over it.  I really wish we could find the same popcorn salt that movie theaters have (the very fine bright orange stuff).


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Not a fan. Similar to coffee, it needs too much extra on it to make it taste good enough to eat. For me, I prefer my empty calories in other forms.


----------



## camaker

Unsatisfying visit to the orthopedist today. Two weeks of rest and anti-inflammatories have yielded only a slight improvement in the shin pain. At least I’m walking without a limp now, I guess. The doctor suspects a stress issue in the bone even though mid-tibia is a really unusual place to have one and wants an MRI to confirm. If it does, I’m probably looking at a minimum 4 weeks non load bearing on crutches. Just to complete the poop sandwich, I’m up 10-15 lbs from the combination of holidays and not cutting back on calories when I had to stop running. MRI in the next week or so and I’m not even sure what to hope for. I guess I need to start rooting for a deep soft tissue inflammation masquerading as bone pain!  

Thanks for listening to another frustration vent!  I seem to have had a lot of those lately.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Calling all popcorn lovers! Do you make homemade popcorn or the microwave variety? Whats your favorite flavor? Those who make on the stove, wanna share a recipe?



I love popcorn.
My favorite pre-popped brand is "Boom Chica Pop" from the grocery store- it's is light, salty and delish!
My favorite specialty shop in my old college town makes a puppy chow (muddy buddy? the chocolate powdered sugar stuff)  popcorn that is incredible.
At home, I generally do the single serving light butter microwave stuff (with peanut M&Ms, duh!).
Current popcorn source is directly related to the abundance of basketball games I attend... #coachwife

(As a weird note... I don't really like movie theater popcorn. It has too much butter/oil for me. And it stained my clothes once... not cool.)


----------



## Baloo in MI

Miss a few days and plan on having lots of reading!  It was fun catching up!  Here are my ATTQOTDs in brief - don't care about shoe color, my favorite holiday races have been Christmas themed, I don't sleep enough, and I ride my trainer in the basement/bike on the streets at least once during the week on a non-running day.  Shoveling snow seems to be daily whether I am running or not lately; put me in the shoveling snow is cross-training camp.

But to the important ATTQOTD:  Popcorn!!!  I love it in all it's forms air popped, stove popped, microwaved, jiffy-pop and of course movie popcorn.  I always get my free refill on the way out of the theater!  As a family we often do a friday evening movie night and I will make "old fashion" popcorn in our cast iron pot.  It is in no way healthy, popped in oil, (vegan) butter and salt.  But the secret is to pull the pop corn off the burner as soon as the kernels stop popping for longer than three seconds.  Then remove all the popped kernels.  Then reheat the unpopped/half popped kernels.  Be careful not to burn them but when done you mix with the rest, add salt and butter.  It gives the popcorn some extra crunch.  My families favorite, it never survives the movie.  

All you fellow Northers be safe during those snowy runs!  I've got a 16 miler on Sunday, should be an adventure!


----------



## Baloo in MI

camaker said:


> Unsatisfying visit to the orthopedist today. Two weeks of rest and anti-inflammatories have yielded only a slight improvement in the shin pain. At least I’m walking without a limp now, I guess. The doctor suspects a stress issue in the bone even though mid-tibia is a really unusual place to have one and wants an MRI to confirm. If it does, I’m probably looking at a minimum 4 weeks non load bearing on crutches. Just to complete the poop sandwich, I’m up 10-15 lbs from the combination of holidays and not cutting back on calories when I had to stop running. MRI in the next week or so and I’m not even sure what to hope for. I guess I need to start rooting for a deep soft tissue inflammation masquerading as bone pain!
> 
> Thanks for listening to another frustration vent!  I seem to have had a lot of those lately.




I am sorry @camaker, that sucks!  Hoping the best for you.


----------



## Chaitali

Yum, popcorn!  I prettu much love it in all forms but at home, I go with microwave single serve packs.  I buy the box that's half movie butter flavor and half kettle corn so I can choose if I feel like something a bit sweeter.


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> Unsatisfying visit to the orthopedist today. Two weeks of rest and anti-inflammatories have yielded only a slight improvement in the shin pain. At least I’m walking without a limp now, I guess. The doctor suspects a stress issue in the bone even though mid-tibia is a really unusual place to have one and wants an MRI to confirm. If it does, I’m probably looking at a minimum 4 weeks non load bearing on crutches. Just to complete the poop sandwich, I’m up 10-15 lbs from the combination of holidays and not cutting back on calories when I had to stop running. MRI in the next week or so and I’m not even sure what to hope for. I guess I need to start rooting for a deep soft tissue inflammation masquerading as bone pain!



Fingers crossed for no crutches and a speedy recovery


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Popcorn is life. I microwave Pop Secret Movie Theatre Butter at home and put it in one of my reusable Disney buckets and pretend I’m at WDW, because why not. I only like butter, no other flavors (although the sea salt and cracked black pepper is tolerable, idk who makes it). And I absolutely hate kettle corn.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@camaker sorry to hear your news isn't good. Hoping the MRI provides better new.

I also have put on about 10 pounds due to 2 marathon tapers/recoveries, holidays, stress eating, etc.

The good news is that my compression shorts act like a man-girdle.


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> Unsatisfying visit to the orthopedist today. Two weeks of rest and anti-inflammatories have yielded only a slight improvement in the shin pain. At least I’m walking without a limp now, I guess. The doctor suspects a stress issue in the bone even though mid-tibia is a really unusual place to have one and wants an MRI to confirm. If it does, I’m probably looking at a minimum 4 weeks non load bearing on crutches. Just to complete the poop sandwich, I’m up 10-15 lbs from the combination of holidays and not cutting back on calories when I had to stop running. MRI in the next week or so and I’m not even sure what to hope for. I guess I need to start rooting for a deep soft tissue inflammation masquerading as bone pain!
> 
> Thanks for listening to another frustration vent!  I seem to have had a lot of those lately.


Sorry. That sucks. I hope it's not so bad when the MRI comes in.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  

Movie Theater Popcorn - I go to the movies a lot so sometimes it just hits the spot!


----------



## huggybuff

run.minnie.miles said:


> (As a weird note... I don't really like movie theater popcorn. It's is too much butter/oil for me.



Something about that stuff gives me a headache.   The Milk Duds on the other hand, not so much...


----------



## LSUlakes

PrincessMickey said:


> I don’t eat popcorn too often but when I do, it’s on the stove. I melt butter and add a little salt and mix it all up. The kids like to add the cheesy powder stuff to theirs. On a side note, my family owns a farm that grows popcorn and some day I will inherit it, so I am a future popcorn farm owner.



Well thanks to my new toy at home, I suggest buying stock in popcorn and sugarcane because that stuff is amazing! Thats a cool thing to inherit.



apdebord said:


> put it in one of my reusable Disney buckets and pretend I’m at WDW, because why not.



I did this last night lol. I started a series on Netflix called the 100.


----------



## Dis5150

I’ve been sick with a stomach bug since the Super Bowl so am way behind! I’ve been reading but no energy to answer anything. And no running all week, wah! I’m just going to jump in with today’s question now that my stomach can handle thinking about food again!

I have a Stir Crazy popper that I LOVE! It makes the best popcorn. Top with melted butter and salt, yum! Huge popcorn fan! And we always get popcorn at Disney.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Calling all popcorn lovers! Do you make homemade popcorn or the microwave variety? Whats your favorite flavor? Those who make on the stove, wanna share a recipe?



I never really like popcorn. I don't know what it is but I just don't like it.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m not a popcorn person - but we got a few ears of popping corn at the farmers market last fall and the kids loved cooking it on the stove!

We also like Quinn popcorn - they have really good flavors and it’s healthier - just a little pricier.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Oh gosh, I’m going to out myself as a popcorn snob. We order ours from a place called Crown Jewel popcorn and make it on the stove using Alton Brown’s recipe (3 tbsp oil + 1/2 cup kernels + salt in a metal mixing bowl topped with foil you’ve slit holes in. Cook on a burner until popping stops for 3 seconds. Transfer to bowl and top with popcorn salt). I can’t find popcorn salt out here, so my mother in law sweetly put a couple of shakers in my stocking at Christmas... I was so happy!


----------



## jmasgat

camaker said:


> Unsatisfying visit to the orthopedist today. Two weeks of rest and anti-inflammatories have yielded only a slight improvement in the shin pain. At least I’m walking without a limp now, I guess. The doctor suspects a stress issue in the bone even though mid-tibia is a really unusual place to have one and wants an MRI to confirm. If it does, I’m probably looking at a minimum 4 weeks non load bearing on crutches. Just to complete the poop sandwich, I’m up 10-15 lbs from the combination of holidays and not cutting back on calories when I had to stop running. MRI in the next week or so and I’m not even sure what to hope for. I guess I need to start rooting for a deep soft tissue inflammation masquerading as bone pain!
> 
> Thanks for listening to another frustration vent!  I seem to have had a lot of those lately.



Sorry to hear.  Hope the MRI....well, on the one hand hope it shows nothing, but then OTOH, if it showed something, at least you would have an answer.  So you pick!  Hope whatever it is heals more quickly than they say.

Hang in there.


----------



## McNs

I'm not a big popcorn fan - never had it at Disney (I know, shame on me!) but usually get it on the rare occasion I go to a movie. If we get some for the kids at home it is usually generic microwave stuff that they seem to like.


----------



## Waiting2goback

qotd: the closest I come to popcorn is Smartfood.   Other than that, I'm not a big popcorn guy.  Add me to the list of people who have never had popcorn at Disney.  




camaker said:


> Unsatisfying visit to the orthopedist today. Two weeks of rest and anti-inflammatories have yielded only a slight improvement in the shin pain. At least I’m walking without a limp now, I guess. The doctor suspects a stress issue in the bone even though mid-tibia is a really unusual place to have one and wants an MRI to confirm. If it does, I’m probably looking at a minimum 4 weeks non load bearing on crutches. Just to complete the poop sandwich, I’m up 10-15 lbs from the combination of holidays and not cutting back on calories when I had to stop running. MRI in the next week or so and I’m not even sure what to hope for. I guess I need to start rooting for a deep soft tissue inflammation masquerading as bone pain!
> 
> Thanks for listening to another frustration vent!  I seem to have had a lot of those lately.



Sorry about the news.  It can get very frustrating for sure.  But try to get the eating back under control because you start running again the extra weight will only increase the chances of reinjury.  Just a thought!


----------



## Jules76126

I love popcorn. I really enjoy blast o butter. And I Like the gloop kind too. I don’t eat as much now but I went through a phase where I had it every night as a snack. I will have to remember to get the popcorn bucket next time at Disney


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: We had popcorn at Disney but before they changed supplier. I enjoy Orville Redebenbacker movie butter once in a while. I like the popcorn at the movie theater as well. I like the Boom Chick-a-Pop a lot and make little bags of it for snacks in my family lunch boxes. After reading your answers, I started searching and it seems like Pop Secret can only be found in the US... So I’ll have to wait a while to try it.


----------



## michigandergirl

camaker said:


> Unsatisfying visit to the orthopedist today. Two weeks of rest and anti-inflammatories have yielded only a slight improvement in the shin pain. At least I’m walking without a limp now, I guess. The doctor suspects a stress issue in the bone even though mid-tibia is a really unusual place to have one and wants an MRI to confirm. If it does, I’m probably looking at a minimum 4 weeks non load bearing on crutches. Just to complete the poop sandwich, I’m up 10-15 lbs from the combination of holidays and not cutting back on calories when I had to stop running. MRI in the next week or so and I’m not even sure what to hope for. I guess I need to start rooting for a deep soft tissue inflammation masquerading as bone pain!
> 
> Thanks for listening to another frustration vent!  I seem to have had a lot of those lately.



I totally understand your frustration. Last fall I had bad shin pain. Before the MRI I thought for sure I had a stress fracture, but it turned out it was a tibial stress reaction (grade 1). Fortunately it started feeling better after two weeks total rest, never needed crutches or a boot. Are you icing? I iced every night for 30 minutes for 6 weeks straight. After about 3 weeks I was able to do some cross training on a bike and elliptical, and after about 6 weeks I was able to ease back into running. 

I know it's hard to be patient, but you are already on the road to recovery by resting for two weeks, and once you have the MRI results, you will know what you're dealing with and how to fix it. Best of luck!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD*: Calling all popcorn lovers! Do you make homemade popcorn or the microwave variety? Whats your favorite flavor? Those who make on the stove, wanna share a recipe?


Usually microwave or we have a popcorn machine (Disney themed of course). Just butter and salt is all we use.


----------



## maw

I. Love. Popcorn. But, my daughter just got braces and I'm trying to play the role of supportive mom  so we aren't having much popcorn right now. I did get some at the movie theater!

So much snow in my neck of the woods - I have 7 miles on the schedule for tomorrow. I haven't decided if I'm braving the outdoors or running in circles at the track at the gym.

Happy weekend!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Today was/were my first race(s) since the mid-September half that resulted in injury, DNS at the Hershey Half, and PT.  (GoTR with Mrs. PaDisneyCouple was a run/walk stroll together for fun)

Ran 2 races today for the local winter series.  They have a 1 miler first, and then 25 minutes later, the "main event".  I decided to use the 1 miler as a warm-up.  It would also give me an extra mile for the day.  4-5 significant ice patches in the 1 miler, while the first 3 miles of the 10k felt like they were all up hill.  I plan to calculate the % grade later, as the big hill around mile marker 1 or so was steep.  Most, including me, slowed to a shuffle.
@LSUlakes , can you please add:
PaDisneyCouple (MR) Springettsbury 1 Mile  NG/10:12
                                Springettsbury 10k     NG/1:00:38

Shameless plug for our journal (Our Journey to the Dark Side), where I'll try to post a full recap.


----------



## LikelyLynae

*ATTQOTD:*
Oh gosh, I love me some popcorn! If I’m eating it at home, I prefer stovetop with salt and butter. Or if I’m feeling lazy, I’ll bring home a bag of buttered popcorn from Starbucks, because have you ever had it? It’s amazing!!


----------



## camaker

Thanks to all who have replied with words of encouragement. They are much appreciated!  Uncertainty is one of my weak points. If I know the situation and facts, even if they’re bad, I can craft a strategy and path forward. This waiting for a definitive diagnosis has been taxing. 

I really try to stay positive, but the start to this year has taxed that with a number of other non-running family issues topping everything off.  Hopefully I’ll be back to myself soon. 



michigandergirl said:


> I totally understand your frustration. Last fall I had bad shin pain. Before the MRI I thought for sure I had a stress fracture, but it turned out it was a tibial stress reaction (grade 1). Fortunately it started feeling better after two weeks total rest, never needed crutches or a boot. Are you icing? I iced every night for 30 minutes for 6 weeks straight. After about 3 weeks I was able to do some cross training on a bike and elliptical, and after about 6 weeks I was able to ease back into running.
> 
> I know it's hard to be patient, but you are already on the road to recovery by resting for two weeks, and once you have the MRI results, you will know what you're dealing with and how to fix it. Best of luck!



Thanks for sharing your experience. I’ve tried some icing with it. I did 20-30 mins 2-3x/day for the first week or so. I stopped because it didn’t seem to be having an impact. My pain is on the back of the tibia under the gastrocnemius and the ice didn’t seem to be delivering enough cooling to the area. After 2 weeks of rest and NSAIDs the pain is improved some and pretty mild during walking, so I’ve got my fingers crossed for it being a stress reaction instead of a stress fracture.


----------



## Keels

Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.

Anyway.

My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.

As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal. 

I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.

So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing. 

I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.


----------



## McNs

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.



So sad, sending lots of positive thoughts to you and your family over this time. Hope you manage to get out running, I always find it helps in times like these...


----------



## LilyJC

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.



So incredibly sorry for your unexpected loss. Prayers sent for your family.


----------



## DIS-OH

@Keels So sorry for your loss. Sending virtual hugs to you.  Will keeps your family in my prayers as you move thru the difficult days to come.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.



 So sorry for your loss, Keels.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.



I’m so sorry to hear about your loss. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## rootbeerkid

@Keels - I struggled with whether it was appropriate to "like" your entry.  In the end I did because of your counsel. It's powerful how this thread feels like family and a loss by one is a loss by all.  Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## michigandergirl

@Keels I am so sorry for your loss. I know firsthand how hard it is to lose a parent unexpectedly and my heart breaks for you and your family. Sending positive  thoughts and healing vibes. Hugs to you.


----------



## PCFriar80

@Keels so sorry for the loss of your father.  I too lost my father at a young age and feel the impact for you personally and your family.  Sending wishful thoughts for you and your family to remain strong during a tough time.  Keep smiling.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

@Keels, I’m so sorry for your unexpected loss.  I’m glad you are in a position that you can drop everything and be there for your mother!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.



So sorry to hear about your loss. My parents are around the same age and I consider myself very lucky that they are still around. Just thinking of the possibility of a situation like this leaves me gutted. I can’t imagine what the reality is like.

I wish I was running Princess Weekend so that I could offer my condolences in person. Your support on the Marathon course was incredibly important to me and I would’ve liked to have done whatever small part I could to help brighten your day and repay that kindness. In the absence of that I can only say that I will follow your advice and let all of my loved ones know how much they mean to me every chance I get and seize every opportunity that comes my way.

Prayers and hugs for you and your family.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today...



Keels, I am so sorry for your loss. I wish I could repay you the big hug in person.

It is surreal. My mom's been gone about a month and a half now. Almost everyday, I have the thought 'I need to remember to tell mom about that.'

Hang in there. The next week will be the toughest. Make time for running, even if it's only a mile. Sweat cleanses the soul.


----------



## Nole95

Keels.  So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.



Sorry to hear about your Dad @Keels. 65 is way to young to pass.  Wishing you and your family the best!


----------



## roxymama

Keels, I can't comprehend what you must be feeling right now.  So sorry for your loss.  You are a very strong person and I know your strength will mean so much to your mom.  I will take your sentiment about appreciating life and the people in it to heart.


----------



## jmasgat

@Keels Sending you and your family my sympathies.  So sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.


Keels, I am so sorry for your loss.  Sending hugs and prayers to you and your loved ones at this sad time.


----------



## SheHulk

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.


Very sorry Keels


----------



## DopeyBadger

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.


----------



## Dis5150

@Keels I’m so, so sorry! When I lost my dad it was like I lost a piece of my heart. It doesn’t get better but it does get easier as time goes by. Love on your mom as much as possible. I’m so glad you are able to drop everything and go to her. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Bree

@Keels I am so sorry for the loss of your dad. I live just outside Orlando if you need anything.


----------



## Jules76126

Keels so sorry for you loss. Keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

@Keels I am so so sorry for your loss... my heart breaks for you and your family. I hope you can feel some comfort from the thought and prayers your friends here are sending


----------



## xjillianpaige

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.





I am SO sorry, Keels. Absolutely heartbroken for you. I don't have any words that will be sufficient. I'll be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## huggybuff

So very sorry to hear your news, @Keels . Thank you @LSUlakes for keeping things rolling here and helping provide a space where people feel so welcome and safe to express themselves in good times and bad.


----------



## baxter24

So sorry to hear about your dad @Keels. I am glad that you are able to be with your mom right now.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m so, so sorry @Keels.


----------



## DIS-OH

Injury update:  Since taking 10 days off and starting PT, I was able to run sloooowly on the treadmill this week...2 miles, then 3, then 4 on Friday.   

Today, I ran 5 miles, outdoors, at my normal training pace!!!!!  I had minimal pain but it went away as I ran.  I felt like I could have run longer, but decided 5 was good enough.  No pain after the run, either.  

Feeling ready for the GSC!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Oh my goodness, @Keels. I’m so sorry for your loss. Will be taking your advice to heart with my own loved ones, and am thinking of you and yours tonight.


----------



## BikeFan

@Keels So sorry to hear about your father!  We're struggling with this in our family as well right now, as my father-in-law had a heart attack about two weeks ago (along with other health issues) and isn't expected to recover.  My wife is out in California right now with my in-laws saying good-bye.  You're so right - we need to appreciate our time with our loved ones while we can.


----------



## flav

Keels said:


> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.



@Keels these sentiments you expressed can be felt through all your online and in person contributions. Thank you for being part of our lifes that way. Best toughts to you and your family in those difficult moments and always.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.



Back at ya, pal.  We're all here with you as you go through this terrible time.


----------



## KSellers88

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.



I am so sorry to read this. Made me tear up. I cannot imagine what your family is going through right now so just know we are all thinking of you and praying for comfort during this extremely difficult time.


----------



## huggybuff

Sorry to hear what you’re going through, @BikeFan *hugs*


----------



## rteetz

@Keels sorry to hear about your dad. We’re all here for you.


----------



## IamTrike

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.



I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## captaindavidhook

I have been dealing with a i.t. band injury. I was diagnosed with this in late January.  I am starting to feel a bit better,  but am curious if anybody has had this injury before and how long did it take to hell? I am hoping I will be ready for my first Disney half in late April. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.



So very sorry!  Sending prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Wendy98

@Keels , I am so sorry for your loss.  What a shock you must be going through.  I lost both my parents within 14 months of each other  a few years ago.  It was by far the most challenging thing I ever went through and I thank my lucky stars for my husband who kept me from going over the brink.  Find your support person/people and be there for each other.  You will experience every emotion possible.  Accept offers of help.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m sorry to hear that @BikeFan - sending thoughts your way too.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Sorry for your loss Keels, it's good you're able to spend time with your mom


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Today is Lundi Gras and followed up with Mardi Gras tomorrow. Did anyone partake in any parades or celebrate carnival season over the weekend?

ATTQOTD: I did not do anything this year, but DW and the children went to NOLA on Thursday and Friday for a few parades. I had work obligations that kept me away this year, but DW did bring home some king cake from NOLA!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

@Keels I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family. So glad you can be there for your mom. We are here for you and thinking about you!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is Lundi Gras and followed up with Mardi Gras tomorrow. Did anyone partake in any parades or celebrate carnival season over the weekend?



Not my religion, so ... no.
I was randomly thinking about New Orleans yesterday, though, which was weird ... I'm thinking I might want to go there for a few days at some point just for a visit. I wouldn't do it around Mardi Gras, though, because that would be way too overwhelming for me.


----------



## JulieODC

No Mardi Gras festivities here - they seem few and far between in New England. And I admittedly know very little about Mardi Gras traditions. Seems like we are missing out on an opportunity for fun, food, and drink though!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  Nope!  Maybe I'll make some hurricanes tonight with dinner though.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Nope, wasn't even aware of it. Mardi Gras isn't a big thing in Arkansas apparently.


----------



## ZellyB

@Keels I'm so very sorry.  We are here for whatever support we can provide and thank you for the words of wisdom about how we live each day.

@BikeFan I'm also sorry for what your family is going through.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

@Keels I'm glad you can be with family.  Prayers to you all during this time.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is Lundi Gras and followed up with Mardi Gras tomorrow. Did anyone partake in any parades or celebrate carnival season over the weekend?



We live just outside Moble, ya know...where Mardi Gras started!  

We've had 6.5 inches of rain Saturday and Sunday!  Today looks like a wash out as well with a half inch already this AM. Joe Cain rolled in spite of the rain yesterday.  I think some of Saturday's cancelled parades are due to roll tonight.  We gave up going into Mobile a few years ago because of Bayway traffic.  We did elect to do our 8 mile Long Run and skip the local parade on Friday though!


----------



## Miranda

@Keels and @BikeFan, I'm so sorry about your loved ones.  Your families are in my thoughts.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is Lundi Gras and followed up with Mardi Gras tomorrow. Did anyone partake in any parades or celebrate carnival season over the weekend?



I watched Parade Cam on Friday night and saw d’Etat and Morpheus and then was watching Endymion on Saturday for a bit!

We’ve been looking at real estate in NOLA, so hopefully this time next year I’ll be celebrating in person!! #AllTheKingCake


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is Lundi Gras and followed up with Mardi Gras tomorrow. Did anyone partake in any parades or celebrate carnival season over the weekend?



There are no festivals or parades in my corner of the world, but we are gearing up for "Fish Fry Fridays" here (of which I don't really participate, I prefer make my fish at home on Fridays). It is so cool how big it is in the south! I am so intrigued by King Cake and need to try it!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: No celebrations or parades here either. There might be a Mardi Gras themed 5k on March 3rd in my town, but I will be in Disney so I won't be participating!


----------



## Miranda

I've been super behind on the thread, we were sick at our house for like a week and busy with work (we work at home, so sick time isn't necessarily not-work time), and then my weekends the last like 3 weeks have been jam packed with ALL THE THINGS \o/ both days.  It's been crazy!  Like this past weekend I had an agility trial all day Saturday, agility class Sunday morning (which is about 45 min away), had to hit the SIX03 (NH running organization) big expo to pick up my swag bag and check out all the vendors in the afternoon, and then an agility trial planning meeting at night (which is like 30 min away) for the trial my club hosts in May.  I need some weekends to recover from my weekends!  It's been like that the last 3 weeks. And then it seemed so daunting to catch up, so I've been doing a few pages at a time and I finally made it. 

The expo was ok, but I'm a pretty big introvert IRL, and while I know a handful of peeps from playing Wednesday night pub trivia with their team (I got pulled in last winter when they were having troubles filling up the team by one of my buddies in my regular running group who also runs for both groups), I don't know most of them well enough to stand around and chit chat without feeling super awkward, so I mostly just wandered around a few loops by myself, said hi to my buddy from my regular running group, and then just hung around on the outskirts waiting for the raffle, because I got there about 20 min before the big raffle stuff was going to happen and the big giveaway was one of the new Garmin 645M watches.  I held one of the watches at the Garmin booth... IT IS SO LIGHT.  And the straps are so flexible.  I didn't win, boo hoo.  I want one so bad now.  My 220 feels like a huge clunky piece of junk now!   Maybe the charger will finally become unusable and I'll just HAVE to get one.   2 of the 4 pins are stuck pushed down on my charger.  It's just barely making contact right now, but if they go any lower, I'm guessing they won't.


Catching up on the QOTD... I think I got them all.

Shoes - 
I like bright colors, but I also like colors that go with my running clothes!  When I was wearing my Altra Olympus, I loved the color schemes I had going there.  I had 3 pairs in a nice neutral dark gray color but they also had neon lime green and neon blue accent colors/laces for some fun colors.  And I had a dark purple pair when gray and neon lime/blue just didn't work.  My current pair of Paradigms go with everything because they are boring and they are all black with a couple white accents.   I am hoping the next model of the Paradigm gets a bit of a redesign back to their roots.  The toe box is EXTREMELY narrow for an Altra, IMO.  My foot does not splay in the foot shape like it should.  It looks like a squeezed sausage with the wide part of the ball of my foot bulging at the sides.

Holiday races -
Let's see... I have done a Turkey Trot a few times, I have done a St. Patrick's Day pub crawl one once (and the next one coming up in a month!), and I guess my HM last fall was kind of Halloween themed.  The medals had jack o'lanterns and witches on them, and there was a costume thing, although most of the costumed people were running the 5K, not the HM.  I do like the Turkey Trot, makes me feel less guilty about eating at dinner, although it shouldn't really make me feel that much less guilty since it's only 5K.   (P.S. I don't mean that like "only a 5K" isn't a legitimate race or anything, I just mean that it's not really worth THAT much pie )  The pub crawl is fun, too.  We run 5K, and then we go get some coffee and bagels in our tummies so we're not crawling on an empty stomach, and then about 11:00 all the pubs and bars in town open up for the people who got the pub crawl bracelets, and you can go from bar to bar and each one is serving some kind of unique St. Patrick's appetizer, which you can get with your bracelet for free, but you have to buy the booze if you want.  You get stamps at each place you hit, and you turn them into the Chamber of Commerce people and there are drawings for prizes and you get so many entries based on the number of stamps.  I think my running group made it to 5 out of 13 places last year and thankfully every one of them had our favorite local hard cider on tap (North Country) so we drank a lot of cider (myself and 2 of my group buddies are more cider fans than beer fans ).  Then when I left, I offered to take everyone's maps to the place where the Chamber had the turn in because they were staying at the pub and the 3pm cutoff was approaching and I was parked near where you turned them in... and I turned everyone's in but my own. 

Sleep -
I probably do best on 7-8 hours but sometimes only get 5-6 if I have to get up early.  I am not really great about going to bed early, 10:30-11 is about as early as I go to bed if I'm really really tired, but it's usually between 11-12 that I get tired, even if the alarm is going off at 5.

Other workouts -
I'm about to start my May HM training plan soon, so my schedule will be more rigid than it currently is.  My intentions on non-run days are to do easy yoga (I do 90 min Yin on Sundays when my weekend schedule isn't so insane crazy, and would love to get back to doing Gentle Flow on at least one weekday) and/or Orangetheory (soon).  I got the founder's deal for my local studio that is opening soon... I wish they would just hurry up and open!  I have been signed up since December, but they aren't opening until in March I think (they had been saying February but now it's March).

Mardi Gras - 
There isn't much going on for this in New England as @JulieODC said.  It's never been that big of a deal around here, even when I wasn't a lapsed celebrater... maybe just an excuse to eat a bunch of candy or something if you were going to give that up.  There is a Mardi Gras 5K over in Manchester, I think, speaking of holiday races.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD-

Grew up in Michigan and had never heard of Mardi Gras (or at least didn't register it's prominence at this time of year). Fat Tuesday means paczki to me.

ETA: The Mardi Gras lack of acknowledgement was from when I was younger. I am aware of it and it's prominence now, I just still don't do anything in the way of celebration.


----------



## jennamfeo

I went away for 4 days and fell behind...


LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you do any type of workout or other activity on your recovery days? If so what do you do?


I have 3 rest days currently and I usually sleep in for one, do spin & strength for the next, and swim on the last one.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Calling all popcorn lovers! Do you make homemade popcorn or the microwave variety? Whats your favorite flavor? Those who make on the stove, wanna share a recipe?


My current popcorn obsession is Boom Chica Pop. Only 35 calories in a cup and it's so delicious! But I love popcorn and will eat any and all kinds.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is Lundi Gras and followed up with Mardi Gras tomorrow. Did anyone partake in any parades or celebrate carnival season over the weekend?


I have made a king cake once years ago, but Mardi Gras isn't something we necessarily celebrate. But in 2036 Mardi Gras will fall on my 51st birthday so maybe I'll head down to NOLA for it then! Haha.

@Keels - Sending you so much love. <3


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is Lundi Gras and followed up with Mardi Gras tomorrow. Did anyone partake in any parades or celebrate carnival season over the weekend?


Nope. Fat Tuesday is my thing. Paçzki day in the Milwaukee area. My mom makes homemade ones from my great grandmother's recipe.


----------



## Chaitali

@Keels and @BikeFan I'm so sorry to hear about the loss in your families.  You're both in my thoughts.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

rteetz said:


> ..Paçzki...



I am glad I did not get that word on a spelling (or pronunciation) test.

No Mardi Gras celebrations around here. Back when I used to go to the office, people would occasionally bring a King Cake, but that's about it.

On a different topic: weird weather today. it was 60 degrees and muggy at 6AM. That's about 25 degrees higher than the average low for this time of year.


----------



## rteetz

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I am glad I did not get that word on a spelling (or pronunciation) test.
> 
> No Mardi Gras celebrations around here. Back when I used to go to the office, people would occasionally bring a King Cake, but that's about it.
> 
> On a different topic: weird weather today. it was 60 degrees and muggy at 6AM. That's about 25 degrees higher than the average low for this time of year.


It's not pronounced how it looks either


----------



## Disney at Heart

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.



Oh, Keels, I am so sorry for your loss. Like many, I feel like I know you from the advice, encouragement, and humor that you bring to the group. Your father was so young, and the suddenness and distance really create another whole level of emotions with your loss. God bless you and your whole family.


----------



## kleph

Dash for the Beads 10K Race Report.

Short version: It was cold and I am out of shape.

@LSUlakes my official time was 57:02

ATQOTD: I checked out Oak Cliff (Dallas) Mardi Gras Parade yesterday afternoon. As you can see, there was a big Day of the Dead influence here. Additionally; Texans can't throw beads worth a darn.



Most importantly, my gumbo came out perfect.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Like @rteetz, Paczki's are big here, so I'm sure I'll be eating some of those tomorrow.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

rteetz said:


> It's not pronounced how it looks either



I remember that from last year's discussion.

Sadly, paczkis appear not to be available in North Georgia, so @rteetz and @michigandergirl please eat one (or more!) for me.

My birthday is Wednesday (men, if in a future life, you ever get to pick your birthday, I highly suggest Valentine's Day) and we're taking a 4-day weekend trip (to see Buddhist monks and a mandala!) so it looks like I'll be getting off to a flying start for Lent.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: I must confess I really don't understand the whole mardi gras thing. But more power to those who celebrate. I think fat tuesday should be celebrated with pancakes. Lots and lots of pancakes. (It's a family thing)


----------



## Jules76126

Nothing for Mardi Gras here. My MIL went to NOLA last year and has been obsessed since so they had a small party, with beads and King's cake but we did not attend. There is a cool local race in NH that I want to run next year. They have awesome bling and is part of a series. I just couldn't fit it into this year's schedule.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.


So sorry for your loss @Keels. Thinking of you and your family during this very difficult time.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I grew up in MA.  All I know about Mardi Gras is parades where they throw beads at you and that it's the day before Ash Wednesday.  I live in central FL now and I don't think it's really a thing here either, but I saw pre-packaged king cakes at Publix on Saturday.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Race Report:
Bat Boogie 3k - PR 33:10 (how many more different distances can I find so I can keep PRing lol)
I put a TLDR at the bottom if you don't want to read my long winded recap.

I was really excited about the Bat Boogie 3k. Everything I read made it sound like a really fun race!  It was marketed as a very family-friendly race through the zoo that had breakfast afterwards. This was not the race's first year and so I was surprised by how disappointing it was.
We got there about 40 minutes before race start only to find them turning people away from parking at the zoo and all the surrounding business parking lots were filled! There was a small mention in an email about a business that was allowing parking in their lot for overflow and a shuttle to and from there. We went and found the business only to find it was filled and there was no sign of any shuttle. So after driving around we finally found a parking spot a half mile from the race (which was closer than a lot of other people parked). We still had to pick up our bibs, bring the swag bag back to the car, and I had to use the bathroom. (A lot of pre race walking for a 3k race in my opinion!) The set up was completely confusing but I finally managed to find someone to ask where the bathroom was during the national anthem. The bathrooms were actually on course just a bit after the start line and those were the only ones! I managed to finish and run to the start line just as the last people were starting. Not a great start. The course itself while fun was unexpectedly tough. Tough is the word I heard a lot of runners say after they finished. There was very little paved course and most was in the woods complete with mud, large dips, sand, and boardwalks (which don't mix with mud and sand). Now on the plus side they had animals with their handlers on the course to stop and take pictures with which was awesome! Starting at the back didn't work out well for running since the trails were all really narrow and we were stuck behind runners as far as you could see. The biggest shock was that there was no water along the course and finding any afterwards was really difficult. Between the tough course and lack of water I'm not sure who thought this was a good course to market for kids! Once we crossed the finish line we got really confused because it just dumped you out in the parking lot with no directions on where to go. We did wander and found the post race area (you had to backtrack by the finish line through all the spectators) where I was excited about the promised smoothies and catered breakfast! I saw a table for smoothies only to get there and see they were breaking down the table and packing up! While we did finish in the 2nd half there were still a lot of people on course so it was surprising that they ran out so soon! Back to wandering we found an incredibly long line for breakfast only to get to the table and find all that was left was some bagel pieces.
I felt really let down and have decided this is not a race I will repeat. I've spent all weekend trying to figure out what upset me so much and I think it's that what they advertised was not at all what we got. Oh well, live and learn.

TLDR: Big disappointment. Bad parking, tough course, stuck in the back with little chance to run. Little to no water and food. Sadly would not recommend. Felt like false advertising.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@Keels and @BikeFan  - thinking of you both.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: no festivities here....however it is Paczki day tomorrow....although I’m still in weight loss mode so I’ll pass this year.



rteetz said:


> Nope. Fat Tuesday is my thing. Paçzki day in the Milwaukee area. My mom makes homemade ones from my great grandmother's recipe.



This is pretty big around Cleveland, too. A friend of mine worked for her family’s doughnut shop and they made them from an old family recipe as well.  They. Were. Delicious.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> Really didn't know where to post this because I need to write it down (I think) for it to be real ... and I didn't want to post it independently to draw attention, but I'm also not participating in an upcoming race weekend so I didn't feel like that was a place to post either, so I'm sorry @LSUlakes for bogging down your thread and posting it here.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> My Dad passed away very suddenly and completely unexpectedly today - he was actually in Peru on a trip with my little brother to celebrate my brother's birthday (which was yesterday). He was 65.
> 
> As if losing a parent under any circumstance wasn't tough enough - losing a parent in a foreign country is, just, well ... surreal.
> 
> I leave early in the morning for Orlando and will be there for the foreseeable future to help my Mom. I plan to come out and spectate the 10K and Half of Princess, so if you're running Princess let me know. Maybe I'll host a meet-up.
> 
> So ... for me, if you don't mind - tell everybody in your life today that you love them, or that you appreciate them, or just that they mean something to you ...even if you're mad at them! Cherish every step you take from the next step forward. Think of those that can't, won't or will never again do whatever you set out to do today. And say "eff it" every chance you get, because you only live one life and there's no overtime. And don't make this a one-time thing - make it an all-the-time thing.
> 
> I love each and every one of y'all, and each day I'm so proud and incredibly inspired by what you do.



@Keels I am very sorry to hear of your loss. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers. If there is something you need me to help you with, do not hesitate to ask. If you want to just call and talk about nothing I am fine with that as well. I have zero problem with you posting this on this thread and I think I can speak for everyone here, that your Disney friends are here for you.


----------



## LSUlakes

BikeFan said:


> @Keels So sorry to hear about your father!  We're struggling with this in our family as well right now, as my father-in-law had a heart attack about two weeks ago (along with other health issues) and isn't expected to recover.  My wife is out in California right now with my in-laws saying good-bye.  You're so right - we need to appreciate our time with our loved ones while we can.



I am sorry to hear about this as well. We will keep you and your family in our prayers as well. If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know.


----------



## LSUlakes

TinkerBellLiz said:


> We live just outside Moble, ya know...where Mardi Gras started!



I would be in favor of sending some of the out of state folks and even some on the in state folks your way if it made my experiance better. There still seems to be some argument on which place it really started, but NOLA seemed to cash in first. lol Where I grew up we had two types, the version that everyone knows of in NOLA and the country version. The country version as the story goes is a parade through town with people on horses and walking (trucks and trailer added later). The idea was to go around town gathering ingredients for a gumbo. Part of this was getting chicken, which became the focus of this "parade". At certain point along the route everyone stops and in a field a chicken is let go and then a bunch of grown men go crazy trying to catch it until they do and celebrate. The chicken is not actually used for the gumbo. At the end of the day though there is a large gumbo cooked as well of south Louisiana things like boudin. Two very different versions of the same thing. 



kleph said:


> Dash for the Beads 10K Race Report.
> 
> Short version: It was cold and I am out of shape.
> 
> @LSUlakes my official time was 57:02
> 
> ATQOTD: I checked out Oak Cliff (Dallas) Mardi Gras Parade yesterday afternoon. As you can see, there was a big Day of the Dead influence here. Additionally; Texans can't throw beads worth a darn.
> 
> View attachment 302000
> 
> Most importantly, my gumbo came out perfect.
> 
> View attachment 302005



Thats a nice looking gumbo!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is Lundi Gras and followed up with Mardi Gras tomorrow. Did anyone partake in any parades or celebrate carnival season over the weekend?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I did not do anything this year, but DW and the children went to NOLA on Thursday and Friday for a few parades. I had work obligations that kept me away this year, but DW did bring home some king cake from NOLA!



I do nothing for Mardi Gras.  Much like Vegas, I don't ever see myself going to see it in person.  I just don't see the appeal.  Other than Disney, I'm not a large crowds/party kind of guy.  In fact I often wonder why the crowds at Disneydont bother me.  I've seen Mardi Gras on "Cops", does that count?


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> Thats a nice looking gumbo!



Thanks. I make like they do in St. Landry/Evangeline parishes. I don't use the potato salad though.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on? 

ATTQOTD: I prefer asphalt over all of the options and running on sand is a very overrated experience.


----------



## LSUlakes

Just saw something funny on this DIS. Not sure if this shows up on a phone, but on the desktop at the bottom of the page there is a area that suggest threads and ads. Well I saw this thread on it and it had a picture of the girl from the Hunger Games in this scene:





Interesting choice lol


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I prefer asphalt over all of the options and running on sand is a very overrated experience.



I prefer running on asphalt and concrete and don't like running on mulch.


----------



## LikelyLynae

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?


*ATTQOTD-* I prefer asphalt or packed dirt. I don’t like running on anything with any type of rock because that’s caused more than one injury.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?



I'm not super picky about surfaces. Not really a fan of grass or dirt (I've never tried sand, but I'm guessing I'll feel similarly), but other than that ... they're mostly the same to me.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I'm fine with most surfaces (even sand, it's a great workout). But they recently did a bunch of milling and paving in my neighborhood and I HATED that. The roads were uneven and it was hard to see where they had milled and where wasn't done yet (so there were lips and divits to trip on everywhere), I kept getting rocks in my shoes and in my treads, and the air quality was terrible because of all the dust.


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I prefer asphalt over all of the options and running on sand is a very overrated experience.



I also prefer asphalt or a good packed trail. Sand, it depends. I tried running on the beach in Destin. No Way. But the packed sand at Ponce Inlet, where Daytona races started, is awesome. Least favorite is boardwalk (except THE Boardwalk, which means I'm "almost there") or concrete sidewalks if I am doing a long run.


----------



## Chaitali

I generally prefer asphalt or packed dirt.  I only tried sand once and grass once and both were hard!  I have a trail around here that's gravel and I don't usually mind it when it's well packed but when they resurface it I've had a couple close calls with loose gravel and almost turning an ankle.  Sadly, most of my runs recently have been on concrete sidewalks in my neighborhood and that's definitely harder on the joints.  Plus boring!


----------



## JulieODC

Packed dirt is my favorite - but I don’t have many opportunities to run on it.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I prefer asphalt over all of the options and running on sand is a very overrated experience.



I am glad to see many picked 'packed dirt' as I was not sure that is an actual surface.  I also think I like it because it usually means I am surrounded by trees, which is more the important factor as my mood seems much improved in this scenario.  As for least favorite surface, I'm going with treadmill or iced snow, both of which have been my option of late.  Next worse would be sand or loose gravel, which is the non-mud trail option of late.  SPRING, WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?



My favorite is asphalt.  I dislike asphalt with potholes.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?


Add another for even, packed dirt. My least favorite is gravel on concrete... I had a really nasty fall from slipping on that last May. (And got asked about it all of last summer when wearing shorts... yes, I know I have a ugly scrape/scar. Yes it hurts. Thanks for reminding me.) 



LSUlakes said:


> Just saw something funny on this DIS. Not sure if this shows up on a phone, but on the desktop at the bottom of the page there is a area that suggest threads and ads. Well I saw this thread on it and it had a picture of the girl from the Hunger Games in this scene


Ha! Perfect picture! We do kind of volunteer as tributes...


----------



## ZellyB

We have a section we run routinely around our local park that is finely crushed and packed gravel.  It's tightly packed usually so no sliding around on it, so I really like it although it can sometimes get a bit uneven.  After that, asphalt.  Not a fan of concrete for any extended distances.  I tried running in the sand in Sarasota and it was horrible.  Don't get me wrong, it's amazing sandy beaches, but way too soft for running.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Asphalt for sure.  Hard sand close to the water isn't too bad, but not for an extended amount of time.  Anything with loose gravel, branches, or snakes that resemble sticks and I'm done.


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: honestly, i'm pretty much ready to handle whatever surface a given run/race throws at me. i've had issues with concrete and extended distance training but that's an outlier. what i will advocate is occasional trail runs. i was having a number of knee issues a few years back and a fellow runner suggested trail running as a possible solution. the logic being, you are forced to use almost all the muscles in your lower leg due to the irregular running surface (and, hoo boy, i can tell you by how sore everything was from my calves down, that's the truth). this means better support for your knee and, possibly, less problems from the joint. it worked for me and i found a good trail run twice a month was a really good variety to my running regimen.


----------



## McNs

Another fan of asphalt or packed dirt. I dislike any surface where every step sees the foot slip, wasting energy.

My race coming up this weekend is 33km along the Auckland coastline so will be a mixture of sandy beaches and rocky coast...


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?


Good question. Probably asphalt or a running track. Sometimes grass is good too.


----------



## PrincessV

Just catching up - @Keels I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?


ATTQOTD: Favorite is dirt - packed dirt, lumpy dirt, grassy dirt, damp dirt... 90% of my running is on concrete sidewalks, so ANY dirt is a happy change! The only thing I dislike running on is wet, moldy, slippery boardwalk.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Also prefer asphalt or packed dirt. Hate gravel as I always end up with it in my sock/shoe. Plus, you know, the fall down factor of it.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?



Asphalt is my preferred surface and if it is a trail I prefer dirt to anything really rocky or grassy.  My least favorite would be sand and cement.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I prefer asphalt or packed dirt. Do not enjoy running on mulch and gravel. I did a local half marathon back in a November and two miles of the course was on a mulch trial. They were my two slowest miles by far. It feels nice on my feet and knees but I feel like I am working so much harder.


----------



## Keels

Happy Mardi Gras from my hero - King Cake Baby!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am okay with pretty much any type of surface except sand, my legs hate me after about .02 seconds. Asphalt and running track are the surfaces I run on the most.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?


Like most everyone else, I like asphalt. We have a lot of packed dirt paths around (because desert) but I haven't ventured out on them yet.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?



Like so many others here, I prefer asphalt and packed dirt. I don't like concrete or sand. The former is too hard, the latter is too soft.


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?



I'm always on sidewalks but I don't put in enough mileage for it to really affect my joints. Just walking on sand is a workout, can't imagine running on it willingly.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I only really know Road, sidewalk and treadmill.  And prefer road (asphalt) most.  
Can I put myself in the "nope column" for grass on a wet day.  I will tentatively tip toe through a street puddle to avoid any possible muddy situation.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  I will also vote for asphalt and the track as my favorites.  The least favorite for me is trail running, too many tripping hazard tree roots and wild life of the big brown variety here.


----------



## Bree

Keels said:


> Happy Mardi Gras from my hero - King Cake Baby!
> 
> View attachment 302283



That is a scary looking baby king.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Another one for asphalt or hard packed dirt (either dirt road or trail).  I don't like concrete at all.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I like to run on asphalt and then concrete.  The grass here is strange and very good at hiding uneven surfaces and holes so I tend to stay away. Anytime I run in sand or dirt I get it in my shoes.


----------



## LSUlakes

Bree said:


> That is a scary looking baby king.



It really is and I have no idea who signed off on it, but someone thought it was a great idea. lol


----------



## rteetz

Got an email today to sign up for the Honolulu Marathon... Oh how I wish I could go to Hawaii...


----------



## IamTrike

I don't mind running on hard packed pea gravel or dirt, but I chose to do most of my runs on greenway trails that are asphalt.


----------



## huggybuff

@LSUlakes would you please add a race for me? Thank you.

18 - huggybuff - Davis Stampede 5k (NG / N/A)


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:   I prefer asphalt or the local schools’ all weather tracks.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  For me any earth trail surface is going to make me happiest.  As for least favorite; well on Sunday I went out on a 16 miler and this is just after the last snow storm we had.  So between previous snow fall, the latest storm and then plowed snow from the roads thrown up onto the sidewalk and walking trail I ran the whole time in ankle deep to knee deep snow.  It was crunchy on top and then i would break through.  My feet went numb, my shins got all banged up and I created a whole bunch of new swear words but I got it done.  But to say that snow is my least favorite surface right now would be a huge understatement!  Spring please come!


----------



## Sanchez

As I get older I find that running surface is important for recovery. Most outdoor runs are on the high school rubber track near my house. We have a nice trail system in our neighborhood but I rarely take advantage of it. I rarely run on pavement as it hurts too much.


----------



## Wendy98

How I picture myself running in sand:






What I really look like running in sand:






My favorite surface is the track, but it isn't practical to run there all the time.  I wish sidewalks were made of track material.  If I have the choice of concrete sidewalk or asphalt road, I will almost always choose the road (as long as there isn't traffic).


----------



## IamTrike

Actually my favorite surface would be the Goodyear moving walkways...but it's really hard to get a long run in on them.


----------



## Barca33Runner

IamTrike said:


> Actually my favorite surface would be the Goodyear moving walkways...but it's really hard to get a long run in on them.



I can't pretend I haven't dreamed of a 26.2 mile Goodyear Moving Walkway Marathon...and hallucinated them into existence as I'm exiting WWoS on occasion.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you have access to a track to run on? Do you take advantage of it any? If so do you do most of your runs on it or only certain types of workouts?

ATTQOTD: Since I moved there is a track I could use, but havent done so thus far. This summer I plan on using it for speed work days, but to run on it day in and day out would drive me crazy as running the same short loop over and over again would drive me crazy.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with a race:

17 - @McNs  - Coastal Challenge (NG / N/A)
17 - @kywyldcat03  – Nashville Hot Chocolate 15K (NG / N/A)
17 - @Disney at Heart - Thrill in the Hills 21k Trail Race (NG / N/A)
18 - @JulieODC  - Old Fashioned 10 Miler (1:40:00 / N/A)
18 - @GollyGadget  - Chili Chase 4 Miler (30:29 / N/A)
18 - @huggybuff  - Davis Stampede 5k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you need to make a change to your goal or race, please let me know and I will make it for you. If anyone who is racing this weekend would like to add their race to the list let me know as well. Again, good luck and we look forward to hearing how your race went!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite type of surface to run on? What surface do you dislike to run on?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I prefer asphalt over all of the options and running on sand is a very overrated experience.



This may not be possible in all parts of the country but up here in New England I love running on the asphalt road but over to the side on the pine needles that gather on the edge.  I remember hitting a section of about a mile during my first marathon where I was in pain and this bed of pine needles was on the side of the road and I thought, hmmmm lets see if this helps.   It was glorious.  So now anytime I see them I run on those.  

I don't like running around the baseball stadium at WWoS during the marathon and having the stuff get in my shoes.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have access to a track to run on? Do you take advantage of it any? If so do you do most of your runs on it or only certain types of workouts?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Since I moved there is a track I could use, but havent done so thus far. This summer I plan on using it for speed work days, but to run on it day in and day out would drive me crazy as running the same short loop over and over again would drive me crazy.



There are tracks near me but I don't use them often.  I find thats where a lot of walkers go and they walk 3,4,5 people wide so I'm constantly weaving like a Disney race.  And I find it boring running in circles.  I'll do speed work there when I get back to speed work but that's it.  I like out and back routes for running because I can't stop when I get tired because I have to make it back home.  Sometimes on the track I'd see my car in the parking lot and convince myself I was tired and had done enough that day, so I stopped.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Our local high school has a track I can run on if I need to. I usually only use it to do a Magic Mile. But instead of the nice, rubber track surface it is painted asphalt which really threw me the first time I ran on it. Since I usually only do the MM on it I am running top speed and can just imagine falling and doing a face plant. That possibly makes me hold back just a tiny bit on my run.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have access to a track to run on? Do you take advantage of it any? If so do you do most of your runs on it or only certain types of workouts?



It's funny, I was actually wondering this morning if the university a few miles away from me has a track that's open to the public.
I looked it up, and the answer is ... they have a very nice track and it is not open to the public.
I'm sure there's a track open to the public around here somewhere, but I'm not interested in tracking (haha) one down.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have access to a track to run on? Do you take advantage of it any? If so do you do most of your runs on it or only certain types of workouts?



Our town's high school actually has a dirt track... umm, what? #smalltownusa

The city I work in has several tracks, but I have never been to them.


----------



## IamTrike

I have access to a couple tracks.   There is a private high school attached to the company where I work.  It has a nice track employees can use and we have weekly speedwork sessions there.  I've never used it though.   We also have a psuedo track which is a paved squircle around the soccer fields at work.  I use this periodically but the distance is kind of of weird.  There is also a track that is in a park attached to one of the local schools.  Its paved though and I've only used it to add a short amount of distance to a long run.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: The middle school about a mile from my house has one and people seem to find there way onto it in the evenings. I don’t think I could make it more than a mile before I got bored of running laps but I’m glad to know it’s an option if I want it.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  The timing on this is too funny. I was just looking for a track last night for speedwork and am having no luck. I found a park in town that has a 1/4 mile paved loop that I’ll use for speed work. Our schools have them, but obviously can’t use them during the day and then they are locked up at night. I was surprised with the amount of public parks and indoor facilities we have that there isn’t one!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have access to a track to run on? Do you take advantage of it any? If so do you do most of your runs on it or only certain types of workouts?


No track access here.


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have access to a track to run on? Do you take advantage of it any? If so do you do most of your runs on it or only certain types of workouts?



Right now I’m living very near my old high school and it has a track. I haven’t ventured over yet to see the condition or what type of surface it is.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: There are a few tracks on the base I work on. I run past one of them during my lunch runs, but I prefer to run along the waterfront.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  There is a local middle school track that is open to the public, but I don't ever use it.  I don't like running laps.  I prefer to have changing scenery throughout my runs.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with a race:
> 
> 17 - @McNs  - Coastal Challenge (NG / N/A)
> 17 - @kywyldcat03  – Nashville Hot Chocolate 15K (NG / N/A)
> 17 - @Disney at Heart - Thrill in the Hills 21k Trail Race (NG / N/A)
> 18 - @JulieODC  - Old Fashioned 10 Miler (1:40:00 / N/A)
> 18 - @GollyGadget  - Chili Chase 4 Miler (30:29 / N/A)
> 18 - @huggybuff  - Davis Stampede 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you need to make a change to your goal or race, please let me know and I will make it for you. If anyone who is racing this weekend would like to add their race to the list let me know as well. Again, good luck and we look forward to hearing how your race went!



question. what do the symbols after the times mean when you update these post race? there is an exclamation point after mine now. i also notice there are double exclamation points on some as well as a "PR!" (i get the PR part).


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I sometimes run at the local college that has a track, but I don't use it for speedwork, just for a couple of laps during a long run. The college is really a great place to run: safe roads without much traffic, a trail system, and a track.


----------



## Sanchez

I am a track advocate and do everything from speed work to long runs (did 18 miles once.) The two factors that make it easy for me are convenience and track surface. The track I use has a rubber surface and is within a mile of my house. Not sure that I would travel a significant distance to use a track.

Benefits:
1. Surface. This is track specific but the rubber surface saves the legs. Running on asphalt lengthens my recovery time.
2. Water. I am not into carrying water and having a bottle available every 400 meters is nice.
3. Safety. No holes, roots, ledges or slippery areas. No vehicles, bikes, skateboards or intersections to deal with.
4. Pacing. Not as important with GPS watches but I find that the track makes it easier to measure pace by feel. I find that I can repeatedly hit lap times within one or two seconds.

Detriments:
1. Boredom. As some have said they prefer to not run in a circle for hours. I understand that but for some reason I do not mind. I find it easier as I do not have to focus on avoiding hazards or staying alert and can relax.
2. Left turns only (injury): I understand this concern but it can me mitigated by reversing course every few miles.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have access to a few tracks.  I live about a half mile away from the high school, and we did some speed workouts there last spring/summer/fall during our 10K and HM group training with my run group.  Some local runners do Track Thursday there, too, super early, at like 5:30 AM.  Although for a while even before the snow came, the track has been locked up at that time, because they are building a new high school in between the old high school and the track/athletic fields currently, and they were having some problems with vandalism in the new building, as it was not closed up yet, and while they have perimeter fencing around the new building, the athletic field fences were part of it so people could get in via the track.  The new HS is supposed to be ready for the fall, so it must be getting close to getting closed up, so I imagine that once the snow is gone, the track will be available again in the mornings.  There is also a smaller dirt track at a nearby elementary school, and I live about 3 miles down the road from the state university, and their track is accessible as well.

Personally, I really hate running the track, it's so boring and feels so long, so I only go there when someone is making me do a speed workout.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have access to a track to run on? Do you take advantage of it any? If so do you do most of your runs on it or only certain types of workouts?


ATTQOTD: Not that I'm aware of - not a real track, anyway. There is a loop of asphalt that circles a lake nearby that calls itself a "track" but it's paved, no lanes, and full of people walking their dogs, so not useful for track-type workouts. I've never checked, but I'd be very surprised if any local schools allow the public to use their tracks: all of our schools are locked up at all times, only accessible through the front office when open.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

ATTQOTD: Our high school track is very nice and about a mile from my house. I ran 2 of my 12 miles on it a couple of weeks ago to give myself a break from the hills in my area. I'll also use it for Magic Miles.


----------



## roxymama

There's a college across from my house with a lovely gym facility and indoor track.  And I can't use it until I'm 55 years old.  Or I become a grad student (which would eliminate any time for running) Or I win a one year membership at the annual Cougar 5k raffle (which I've yet to win)
We have high school outdoor tracks but I haven't used them.  They are locked quite often.


----------



## JulieODC

Our high school track is about 0.25 miles from our house. I’ve used it a few times for speed workouts. It’s open to the public and usually empty - though is obviously used a lot in the fall for football, lacrosse, soccer, and marching band - and in the spring for track.

I prefer to do my speed workouts in the streets though - I prefer the change of scenery. That said - if I had no childcare, I could let my girls play in the turf/grass and still get a run in!


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:  I have access to several tracks, and do use them.
When I started running last May (the 4th, the day I signed up for princess 10K!) I went to the local Y which has an indoor track, 12.9 laps per mile.  It was horrible to circle, and I cannot keep track of laps or remember what time I started.  But I thought it was too cold and dark to run at 5am..... now I would not hesitate, so I suppose that means I have grown and changed, right?  I work for a car company, and they close the 2km test track for one hour at lunch, which I have for years walked if I can make it out.  As it is well plowed, I decided that I would start running it at lunch in the winter.  I have decided it is a good use of my time and I appreciate that the snow and ice are cleared, but I do not like the banked turns and variable road surface.  I imagine the hills are probably good for me, right?  The start and close time are tightly controlled, as are the entry & exit points, so I will need to get faster if I want to add miles, and I don't know how to do that.  When the hubbub about the strava heat maps came up, like many I pulled up my town, and was surprised that the brightest part was the high school track, and I will consider using that in the AM if I cannot bear to run mid-day in the summer.  I imagine it is a marked distance and flat, which may be a nice change of pace!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I use the track at a park across from our local high school. It is used for the high school's practice in the afternoon, but I enjoy being passed by 16 year olds and standing there in awe of their amazing speed. For some reason, all I think about is the scene below when I am running at the same time as the high schoolers. They look like gazelles and I look like a rhino clomping through the forest. (I'm Phoebe, LOL).


----------



## jennamfeo

We have a middle school in town with a super nice track (and bonus stairs you can run up and down). We also have two dirt tracks in town, one at our high school and one at one of our small colleges. I haven't been to the nice track in a few years and I haven't ran my high school track since high school when I hated running. Ha.

Last night, I ran around a grass/dirt field that my DD was having baseball practice at. F running on grass, dead or not, that sucked. I actually didn't mind the 1/4 mile loops plus I could see Bay do some things at practice. Win/Win.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
I have access to two high school tracks.  I have only used them for rehab runs when I'm first starting up after an injury and trying to better manage my distance along with surface impacts.  As others have said, I do find it boring....left turn, left turn, left turn....... but it does add a level of discipline for a successful recovery before hitting the asphalt again.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  We can access both the local JH and HS track.  Last year we had some specific runs in our plan that we did on the track.  Don't have any that we would do on the track right now in our DB plan, but maybe some of this later workouts.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have access to a track to run on? Do you take advantage of it any? If so do you do most of your runs on it or only certain types of workouts?



There's a track in a local park we use for speedwork on Tuesday mornings and for beer miles every spring.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have access to a track to run on? Do you take advantage of it any? If so do you do most of your runs on it or only certain types of workouts?



There's a track about 1.25 miles from my house, but I don't use it.  My neighborhood has a park with a path that is just shy of half a mile that I use for speed work.  I couldn't imagine running in circles for long runs or really anything besides intervals.



run.minnie.miles said:


> Our town's high school actually has a dirt track... umm, what? #smalltownusa



Is that even legal?  Around here people think it's rough when athletic fields at high schools are grass instead of artificial turf.  I don't even know the last time I saw a dirt track.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  We have an awesome school track.  I use it quite frequently cause:
1. Close to home
2. Can zone out to music no worries of cars or animals
3. The surface is amazing to run on
4. At least one lane is cleared everyday, so even if the streets/sidewalks are full of snow and ice the track is clear.
5. During the dark season the track always has lights on
6. Don't mind going in circles as my life seems to do it as well quite frequently I think I am use to it.

The only down side is times that work for me to run during the week sometimes coincide with my kids gym class periods.  I have gotten an earful on how embarrassing from my daughter, while my son likes to yell out HI MOM which then becomes more embarrassing for me.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD: Yes I have a track I can use at the high school.  When I went to that high school, the track was so crappy (I wasn't a runner then, but knew it was a crappy track).  It was mulch chips?  Or shredded rubber chips?  I am not sure exactly.  I don't know when, but the high school has done some MAJOR upgrades.  The track is so nice now.  My middle schooler did swim team and they practice at the high school.  While he swam, I would run the track.  It was usually in the dark, but the lines are painted so nicely, I could make out the lanes.  I never have to worry about tripping on the track--no stupid potholes or sidewalk cracks.  When I started running again after last fall's injury, the track was the only place outside I would run.  Fall is tricky with all the fall sports and even spring gets busy.  I think as long as there isn't a game on the field, the track is open to use.


----------



## Nole95

There is a track at the local park I start most of my runs from.  It's not the best, but it's good to run a warm up mile on prior to heading out on the local greenway.


----------



## Disney at Heart

We have a ms/hs joint track which used to be open all the time when it was cracked and divoted. People came to run, walk, and let their kids run around, bike, or skateboard. Then the school system decided to resurface it. And, you guessed it, they locked it up to keep the public off of it hoping to keep it in good shape. I used to run it occasionally and, yes, going around in circles caused boredom and sore legs.


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have access to a track to run on? Do you take advantage of it any? If so do you do most of your runs on it or only certain types of workouts?



yes... BUT, it's about 5 miles away, so I can only take advantage of it for runs over 10 miles.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  I use the local school’s track when the mood strikes and it is available.   And since I work at the school, I always know when it’s available.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I have two tracks pretty close to our house at the high school and junior high, both outdoor and buried in snow.  When it is not buried I use it for long runs if the weather is super sketchy.  It is only a half mile to my house so I can get out of dangerous weather quickly but still complete long runs.  I like to mix up the run by constantly changing lanes, i.e. one in lane 1, two in lane 2, etc. or I run lane 1 then shift out to 8 then back to 2 and out to 7, etc.  Depending on time of run I might plan for two, three or four laps in a particular lane before moving to the next.  I have found that it helps me pass the time better than just cruising around and around in the same lane.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I was just informed that with my alumni status at two local colleges/universities I can get a free gym membership that allows track access. One of those schools is on my way to/from work. Now, if I ever get there is another story. I so prefer outside and trail runs to a track.


----------



## SheHulk

I haven't checked in much here, busy at work and I've been dealing with a cold. Sorry to be a non-contributor (I'm lurking when I can) then just jump in randomly. I don't know if I have access to our local high school track and I'm not sure I'd have the guts to use it even if I could. That feels like "real runner" stuff.
But I did want to share that I ran into Bart Yasso on my local rail trail during my run on Saturday! He has a very distinctive gait and he was talking to the woman with him and I recognized his voice which to me is also distinctive.. I was 99% sure it was him, though he had big glasses on. They both said hello and he had that kind of open body language that someone who is used to being approached has, I don't know if you know what I mean, but if I wanted to ask if he was Bart Yasso he seemed like he was ready for it. I didn't want to bug them so I just said "Hi how are you" and kept going. Didn't get a "Bartie", I'm not much of a selfie person and I really look like a rag when I'm out for a run.
Anyway I was reminded of it today because he tweeted a picture of him and his "valentine" and that was the woman he was running with so it was definitely him. Nice to see he's friendly even in retirement.
Anyway I told DH when I got home but he is not a runner and wasn't particularly impressed. I figured you guys would understand.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have access to a track to run on? Do you take advantage of it any? If so do you do most of your runs on it or only certain types of workouts?



Pretty much every high school around me has as track that is opened to the public, I pass three on my way to and from work.  I only use the track for repeats and I'm not too consistent with them.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Some of the HS in our district allowed public access up until last summer.  They have decided the public was causing too much "damage" to the tracks, even though the public did not use the tracks that much.  The Middle schools don't have nice tracks close to us.  Most are either dirt or asphalt, not a nice rubber surface.   I do enjoy speed workouts on a track, up to mile repeats.   Anything more than that, I am on the streets.  I would usually do the warm-up and cool-down laps clockwise, while the speed intervals the correct way around the track.


----------



## LSUlakes

kleph said:


> question. what do the symbols after the times mean when you update these post race? there is an exclamation point after mine now. i also notice there are double exclamation points on some as well as a "PR!" (i get the PR part).



It's just a little something I do which has meaning that I thought went mostly unnoticed. Below are the answers:
One ! = Submitting a finish time
Two !! = Submitted finish below goal time
Three !!! = Submitted finish time, below goal time, and a PR.

Other options:

PR!! = this would come from having NG but submitting a finish time that was also a PR.

Not really a big thing, but it's my attempt at acknowledging finish times, goals achieved, and PR's.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Aside from illness/injury, what reason(s) do you deem acceptable to skip a planned run or workout?

Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!

ATTQOTD: I try not to skip runs, but as of late I just havent had enough time to do anything but work and what must be done at home. My answer would be work would be a reason to miss a run, because without the job all of the other stuff isnt possible.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Well, I'm not sure I really consider them acceptable since I tend to beat myself up about it afterward, but I legitimately HATE running in the rain, so if it's just a shorter maintenance run, we usually won't run in the rain.  Temperature below 20 while not always a skip, is sometimes a skip, or heavy ice/snow.  I know that sounds wimpy to you folks in the north.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I always beat myself up too, like @ZellyB, but work is the main reason I end up having to skip runs...especially with it getting dark so early right now. Once the time changes and it is light out until around 9PM I will not have to miss any unless I have something going on after work. I try to get as many runs in during my lunch break as possible, but with meetings sometimes that is impossible.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Aside from illness/injury, what reason(s) do you deem acceptable to skip a planned run or workout?



Severe scheduling issues (things that you can't reschedule and there's no way to get a run in). For bad weather I'll try to reschedule runs, but if I just don't have the time, I'm okay skipping once in a while, as long as it doesn't become a regular thing.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Aside from illness/injury, what reason(s) do you deem acceptable to skip a planned run or workout?



I will always try to reschedule a run rather than skip it outright, but my reasons for rescheduling generally pertain to:  heavy rain or lightning, temps below 15-20 degrees or wind chills below 0, ice, wife had a bad day and needs to go out to dinner.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: If there is something that DH wants me to skip one for. He is 100% my best cheerleader and support and knows how important my runs are. So if he wants me to do something else when I have a scheduled run I know it is important to him and I will reschedule/skip a run for him. I couldn't do what I do without him and his support. I run 6 days a week, usually getting home at/after dark every weekday and he is right there with me on his bike for all my long runs on Saturdays. Right now he is getting our house ready (painting outside, installing new bathroom floors, painting living room, etc.) for my son and his soon to be fiancé's visit in 3 weeks and I have really been zero help to him.


----------



## FFigawi

Friendly reminder that registration for the Space Coast half and full marathon in November opens today. 2018 brings a whole new set of medals for their multi-year challenge.

https://runsignup.com/Race/FL/Cocoa/SpaceCoastMarathonHalfMarathon


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Aside from illness/injury, what reason(s) do you deem acceptable to skip a planned run or workout?


ATTQOTD: Any time I just don't feel up to it, I "allow" myself to skip a workout. Exercise makes me happy and I enjoy it; if I don't want to do it, there's a reason, even if it's not immediately evident to me. Also lightning. I don't do lightning.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Aside from illness/injury, what reason(s) do you deem acceptable to skip a planned run or workout?


Family related thing or weather. Things always change and happen and that does throw a wrench into things. I don’t make it a habit but one run once in a while is okay. As for weather if it’s icy and snowing I don’t usually run for my own safety. I’ll try a treadmill if I can but my treadmill really sucks. I also don’t run in a down pour. Light rain is fine but I’m not running in a major rain.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Aside from illness/injury, what reason(s) do you deem acceptable to skip a planned run or workout?



Work Related Issues, Florida Thunderstorms, Mood, Hangovers


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: ice, lighting, family get-togethers, doctor's appointments. I try to reschedule, rather than miss.

I'm pretty consistent. Looking back at my log, I only see about 3 missed runs in my 22 week training cycle.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I'm having a recent rough go of getting every workout in.  People who keep up with my journal know I try everything possible to put in the work even if it means mostly 9pm treadmill sessions.  But sometimes you have to put family/work/your own mental health/adult responsibilities. first.  I'm trying not to beat myself up but boy do I make myself feel bad about it.  

Sitting in airport now watching my flight to Mexico get delayed and delayed.  Praying I get to go on vacation cause I need it.  Wearing my new peacock Brooks cause our plan was some hubby/wifey runs in paradise.


----------



## IamTrike

I really try and not miss runs.  I have times when I have to cut them short based on scheduling issues.    Injury would be a reason to skip some runs.

My biggest issue is that I find each run I skip makes it easier to skip another run in the cycle.    If I am just running for fitness that's not really bad, but if I am on a training cycle with a specific goal, it really throws me off.   

I also find that I don't really just "maintain".  Post my Chicago training cycle I was running 4/5 days a week trying to maintain and I wound up gaining about 10 pounds and my marathon time jumped up about 30 minutes.   I started training hard again in December before Dopey and really picked that up about 4 weeks ago.  I'm slowly improving again and the weight is coming off.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Until I started my DBP, I was a huge skipper. Skip a day, a week, a month, oh God I have to run a HM now without training. Having a coach has definitely made me a more serious runner. So in the last 11 weeks of my 12 week plan, I haven't skipped a single workout. One has gotten cut short and one has gotten cut into two days. But the miles and efforts were put in and it was never on a day I thought was important for my training itself.
Otherwise it is usually life scheduling or my mood or my snooze button that tries to get me to skip a training.



camaker said:


> wife had a bad day and needs to go out to dinner.


YOU WIN.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Hangovers


I have ran to get rid of a hangover before and it surprisingly worked.



roxymama said:


> Sitting in airport now watching my flight to Mexico get delayed and delayed. Praying I get to go on vacation cause I need it.


OH NO. Sending you all the good vibes that your plane stops delaying!!



IamTrike said:


> My biggest issue is that I find each run I skip makes it easier to skip another run in the cycle.


This is also my biggest problem.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  Weather. I fall off the wagon every time summer arrives in FL and come up with every excuse not to go.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: There's certain days where I get home from work and just need to be alone and I don't feel like dealing with people at my barre studio or the people in my neighborhood if I go run.  So I get a snack and a drink and I sit on the couch and watch Bravo with my dogs.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Family obligations - life with 3 kids gets a little nutso and sometimes you just can't fit it all in. I will say though, by getting my runs done in the wee hours of the morning, I haven't missed may runs in the last two years.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Family & social obligations, mood, health... 
I have been having the issue lately where I plan to run 4x that week, and then one run gets derailed by a last minute something or other and only end up with 3 runs, which has been really frustrating. I am not a place where I am able to say "Sorry, I can't attend your last minute birthday celebration, I have a run scheduled." but I think I am getting closer! It's tough to balance life sometimes- this would probably be easier if I ran in the morning, but that doesn't work for me right now. 

This was my question and I have appreciated reading people's responses- thanks! It's reassuring to know I'm not alone and also admire those that do not skip!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: When I'm plan-less and/or group-less, I pretty much am like @jennamfeo  Work, illness, "it's Thursday"   Joining up with my running group made me pretty consistent for 2-3 days a week (we did 3 days in our fall HM training, we do 2 days in the winter/spring) at least, although this winter has been tough.  Last winter, I don't think we had to cancel more than once or twice, but this winter, we have had to call off a lot of runs due to either bad weather/ice falling on our run days or extreme cold.  I am about to start a DB HM plan for my May HM so soon I will be with both a group and a plan!


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Aside from illness/injury, what reason(s) do you deem acceptable to skip a planned run or workout?



This is has been a complicated issue for me since I started running. I have touched on it a bit in my journal. At this point I don't deem anything but illness/injury acceptable to miss a run. I live in a temperate climate, have no kids and a job that doesn't require extra hours. I used to beat myself up pretty bad for missing runs until just recently. I no longer do that and it feels so good. It actually makes me think of running as something I want to do as opposed to a 'have to and if I don't do it I'm a bag of poop'. Perfectionism sucks, y'all.


----------



## JeffW

Paging @DopeyBadger 

I was thinking of posting this in your thread about creating training plans, but thought the greater Running Thread community may be interested.  I found it an interesting discussion about race time prediction data and correlations to various factors.

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...-updated-formula-for-marathon-running-success


----------



## DopeyBadger

JeffW said:


> Paging @DopeyBadger
> 
> I was thinking of posting this in your thread about creating training plans, but thought the greater Running Thread community may be interested.  I found it an interesting discussion about race time prediction data and correlations to various factors.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...-updated-formula-for-marathon-running-success



What a fantastic article with a wealth of information.  I know what I'll be breaking down next!  I'm interested to see how I can incorporate my ideas on time into this.


----------



## jennamfeo

So my husband asked me a strange question last night and wanted to know what you all would say. He works from home during the day and tries to run when he can. He usually caps out at a 5k (that's his long run, if you will). But he was looking up if running multiple times a day would be just as effiective. He does some 5k and 10k races with me on occasion but mostly runs to lose weight.

The question: For how long do you think you could run one mile every hour? So if he works from home for 8 hours, he is wondering if like 6 of those hours he could stop and run a mile, then get back to work. I told him I could probably run one mile every hour for at least 8-10 hours. I'd get bored probably but I don't know if I would get fatigued. But maybe all the stopping and starting would fatigue me more? Paging coach @DopeyBadger to see his thoughts too, of course.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD: what timing as I will most likely miss this weekends run as it’s another out of town swim meet weekend. So I will say kid/family functions sometimes require skipping a run.

On a side note. We found apple fritters today in Juneau. They do exist in AK and are even WI worthy in size. So excited.


----------



## LSUlakes

I'm looking for advice on golf courses at Disney World. Anyone have a recommendation? I looked a little in the DIS, I am overlooking the "Golf" type threads? TIA


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> So my husband asked me a strange question last night and wanted to know what you all would say. He works from home during the day and tries to run when he can. He usually caps out at a 5k (that's his long run, if you will). But he was looking up if running multiple times a day would be just as effiective. He does some 5k and 10k races with me on occasion but mostly runs to lose weight.
> 
> The question: For how long do you think you could run one mile every hour? So if he works from home for 8 hours, he is wondering if like 6 of those hours he could stop and run a mile, then get back to work. I told him I could probably run one mile every hour for at least 8-10 hours. I'd get bored probably but I don't know if I would get fatigued. But maybe all the stopping and starting would fatigue me more? Paging coach @DopeyBadger to see his thoughts too, of course.



I am not sure how difficult this would be and would like to think I could do a lot of this. It doesnt seem like it would be hard, but maybe over the course of many hours it would be. What if you started the first hour at 7:00, but ran the mile at 7:50, then started mile two at 8:00, then wouldnt you in theory have until 9:50 to run the 3rd mile giving a nice little rest between...

We could make a game out of this. Start at 7AM 1 mile and 1 beer each hour. At what time would you be done at? Which one would cause you to stop?
I think by 2 PM I would be done. lol


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> So my husband asked me a strange question last night and wanted to know what you all would say. He works from home during the day and tries to run when he can. He usually caps out at a 5k (that's his long run, if you will). But he was looking up if running multiple times a day would be just as effiective. He does some 5k and 10k races with me on occasion but mostly runs to lose weight.
> 
> The question: For how long do you think you could run one mile every hour? So if he works from home for 8 hours, he is wondering if like 6 of those hours he could stop and run a mile, then get back to work. I told him I could probably run one mile every hour for at least 8-10 hours. I'd get bored probably but I don't know if I would get fatigued. But maybe all the stopping and starting would fatigue me more? Paging coach @DopeyBadger to see his thoughts too, of course.



I see no reason why he couldn't do it.  I'm sure I could do it for as much time as there is in a day between waking and sleeping.  Pace and current fitness will matter as always.  The question would be what is the goal?  It seems the goal is to lose weight or burn calories.  Then in theory this would work.  But if the goal is to improve performance in any way, that's a much tougher endeavor with this type of scheme. 

Gut instinct - As discussed in the past, the point at which the "aerobic" system turns on is roughly 6 min after the workout begins.  So if he did any pacing faster than marathon tempo, he'd start with the anaerobic system for 6 min and then finish the mile (say 10 total min or 4 min aerobic work).  Since the 5k is 80% aerobic by nature this wouldn't be advantageous since he won't be taxing that system much over the course of training.  And certainly a recovery of 50 min between bouts will put him back at ground zero.  He'll definitely be messing with the bodies recovery scheme (which is one way to induce further adaptations - such as double days).

Now, let's say he was already doing just one mile a day every day (so 7 miles a week), but instead he started doing 1 mile 6x per day for every day (1 mile per hour for 6 hours x 7 days = 42 miles).  Now is 42 miles of training going to beat 7 miles of training?  Likely yes.  So if he increases the overall workload rather than just spreading the mileage out over the day, then he will probably see performance benefits.  But if the workload remains the same and instead is spread out over the course of the day it isn't seen the same way physiologically.

It's definitely an interesting question.  Unlike the standard - is a 5 mile in morning and 5 mile in evening equal to a 10 mile run straight-through?

Edit to add - I'll add that just like any other training I certainly wouldn't advise just jumping into it.  Start with two runs of a mile in a day.  Do that for a week and then try 3 in a day.  Don't just start with 6 runs in a day.  And I'd highly advise that almost every one of these be kept very easy.


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> I'm looking for advice on golf courses at Disney World. Anyone have a recommendation? I looked a little in the DIS, I am overlooking the "Golf" type threads? TIA



Quick search, not sure this is quite what you're going for, but it's a start.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> We could make a game out of this. Start at 7AM 1 mile and 1 beer each hour. At what time would you be done at? Which one would cause you to stop?
> I think by 2 PM I would be done. lol


I have no plans for Sunday. Challenge accepted. Does the type of beer matter? lol


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> I have no plans for Sunday. Challenge accepted. Does the type of beer matter? lol



The rules used for a beer mile shall govern this contest.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I'm looking for advice on golf courses at Disney World. Anyone have a recommendation? I looked a little in the DIS, I am overlooking the "Golf" type threads? TIA


I think golf is a underrepresented topic here. One of the golf courses did just open foot golf though.


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> I am not sure how difficult this would be and would like to think I could do a lot of this. It doesnt seem like it would be hard, but maybe over the course of many hours it would be. What if you started the first hour at 7:00, but ran the mile at 7:50, then started mile two at 8:00, then wouldnt you in theory have until 9:50 to run the 3rd mile giving a nice little rest between...
> 
> We could make a game out of this. Start at 7AM 1 mile and 1 beer each hour. At what time would you be done at? Which one would cause you to stop?
> I think by 2 PM I would be done. lol



Reading this reminds me of those math problems in school for some weird reason (maybe because it has been a long day). If train A and train B each leave their stations at 6:00 PM and they are 100 miles apart, how many apples does Joe have? LOL.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

KSellers88 said:


> Reading this reminds me of those math problems in school for some weird reason (maybe because it has been a long day). If train A and train B each leave their stations at 6:00 PM and they are 100 miles apart, how many apples does Joe have? LOL.


0


----------



## huggybuff

KSellers88 said:


> Reading this reminds me of those math problems in school for some weird reason (maybe because it has been a long day). If train A and train B each leave their stations at 6:00 PM and they are 100 miles apart, how many apples does Joe have? LOL.



5 Quarts of Apple Juice


----------



## rootbeerkid

KSellers88 said:


> Reading this reminds me of those math problems in school for some weird reason (maybe because it has been a long day). If train A and train B each leave their stations at 6:00 PM and they are 100 miles apart, how many apples does Joe have? LOL.



One Apple Tree Marathon medal.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am having math class flash backs!  

ATTQOTD: I try not to skip and find that most of the time I can reschedule if work or family obligations take priority; as they should.  My big weakness is early morning runs.  I want to think that I will get up early and knock out my run.  I wil get things ready, set my “motivational alarm”, etc. In the morning I come up with 10,000 really good reasons to hit snooze and then hit off...  then my regular alarm goes off and I feel awful!  Plus then I have to squeeze the run in at a later time.  Major props to all you early morning risers!  I want to be more like you.

On the one mile an hour running idea there is an Ultra by Gary Cantrell (Berkeley Marathons Race Director) that is based on the idea of running a 4.16 Mile loop every hour until you can’t make it back to the start before the next loop begins.  A runner can speed through the 4 miles and then rest until it is time to begin the next loop or a runner can go slow and simply be ready to head out on the next loop almost immediately.  Either way it is 4.16 miles every hour and you have to be in the starting area when it is time to go.  The winner is not who finishes first but who keeps going the longest - last runner standing.  I believe the winner one year reached 240 miles!  And to win you have to do one extra loop after every other runner has quit.  Insane!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> I'm looking for advice on golf courses at Disney World. Anyone have a recommendation? I looked a little in the DIS, I am overlooking the "Golf" type threads? TIA



I always loved Fantasia Gardens, but then I tried Winter Summerland and was wowed but that.  I especially love the winter side.  Sorry, that is the extent of my knowledge of anything golf.  Real golf isn't my thing.



Baloo in MI said:


> On the one mile an hour running idea there is an Ultra by Gary Cantrell (Berkeley Marathons Race Director) that is based on the idea of running a 4.16 Mile loop every hour until you can’t make it back to the start before the next loop begins.  A runner can speed through the 4 miles and then rest until it is time to begin the next loop or a runner can go slow and simply be ready to head out on the next loop almost immediately.  Either way it is 4.16 miles every hour and you have to be in the starting area when it is time to go.  The winner is not who finishes first but who keeps going the longest - last runner standing.  I believe the winner one year reached 240 miles!  And to win you have to do one extra loop after every other runner has quit.  Insane!



Do you follow Harvey Lewis?  He is a local runner here, but total bada$$ ultra runner and competes world wide.  He did The Big Backyard Ultra in October which consists of running a 4.17 loop every hour.  He finished 2nd after 58 hours and 242 miles.  Check him out.  He also won Badwater in 2014 and a bazillion other things.

https://www.facebook.com/harveylewisultrarunner/


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I don't skip runs.  I might move them to a different day, but they get done.  My biggest challenge is my kids and their schedule.  My daughter having the flu for a week threw a wrinkle into my routine.  I have also have run at 4:30 am and 10:30 pm when necessary.  This is why I keep a fluid schedule.


----------



## SarahDisney

KSellers88 said:


> Reading this reminds me of those math problems in school for some weird reason (maybe because it has been a long day). If train A and train B each leave their stations at 6:00 PM and they are 100 miles apart, how many apples does Joe have? LOL.



The horse's name is Friday


----------



## LSUlakes

KSellers88 said:


> Reading this reminds me of those math problems in school for some weird reason (maybe because it has been a long day). If train A and train B each leave their stations at 6:00 PM and they are 100 miles apart, how many apples does Joe have? LOL.



The solution can only be determined while running a marathon...

BTW I really enjoyed this comment and the answers that followed!


----------



## LSUlakes

A very early fun Friday *QOTD: *(VEFFQOTD) If you had the power to bring back any past attraction, show, food item, or character, what would you choose?

ATTQOTD: This one is hard to just pick one! Food wise I would love for all Starbucks locations to be removed and returned to their former glory, followed by a return of the pot roast on top of mac and cheese in MK. But, my one true wish is that the opening show in front of Magic Kingdom would return. The morning show in front of the castle (Have only seen YouTube videos of it) is really bad! The show at the entrance was a classic and amazing with the train, characters, mayor, songs, the family that would get picked to be a part of it all!!! It's everything you would want it to be and it was 100% Disney. They have now sold their soul to the devil to make a few extra bucks on coffee in the parks. 

Ok, Ill calm down now about it, but we should really start a petition that Disney will ignore. Its also likely they did this for other reasons and I am wrong... but I still want the old way back! Did they bring it back and I just dont know??? Doubt it..


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> A very early fun Friday *QOTD: *(VEFFQOTD) If you had the power to bring back any past attraction, show, food item, or character, what would you choose?



Attraction:  Horizons
Show: Lion King (the one they used to have where Philharmagic is now)
Food Item: Wasabi Shrimp Salad at California Grill
Character: In some ways, us runners get to see a lot of the retired/rare characters along the course more than most (i.e. Meeko, Oswald, Clarabelle, Horace, Dopey, etc) but it's been a long while since I've seen Hercules, Megera, Mushu


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> The solution can only be determined while running a marathon...
> 
> BTW I really enjoyed this comment and the answers that followed!



I'm sure @Keels is not happy about our math problems!


----------



## SheHulk

LSUlakes said:


> A very early fun Friday *QOTD: *(VEFFQOTD) If you had the power to bring back any past attraction, show, food item, or character, what would you choose?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This one is hard to just pick one! Food wise I would love for all Starbucks locations to be removed and returned to their former glory, followed by a return of the pot roast on top of mac and cheese in MK.


They had pot roast on top of Mac and cheese??!?!!! I didn’t know this until a minute ago but now that’s the thing I want back.
One thing I’ll say about Starbucks, I personally don’t love it, but my brother for instance climbed the walls on a previous trip when he couldn’t find Starbucks on property. It was his routine. Although to your point there is no reason why they can’t have Starbucks coffee in select places without changing all the signage etc to *Starbucks*. Just keep it the same except the coffee served.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTVEFFQOTD: Bring back Main Street Electrical Parade!
(I feel like a broken record sometimes - MSEP seems to be my answer to every Disney question ... it's just such a fun parade! And that 80's video game music!)

Also, saw an article from the NY Times this morning about the rising popularity of challenge races. Thought I'd share: https://nyti.ms/2BsNX8V


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I miss the animation sessions at Hollywood Studios.  My DD and I always had a blast. 

I believe they moved the welcome show for security reasons.  The huge crowd gathered outside could have been a potential issue.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: My favorite ride when I was a kid was 20,000 Leagues. More recently, definitely Backlot Tour. 

I saw pictures of Robin Hood, Friar Tuck and Little John at the most recent DVC Moonlight Magic event. I don’t think I’ve seen them since I was a kid. I don’t do many meet and greets but I would stop for them.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> I am not sure how difficult this would be and would like to think I could do a lot of this. It doesnt seem like it would be hard, but maybe over the course of many hours it would be. What if you started the first hour at 7:00, but ran the mile at 7:50, then started mile two at 8:00, then wouldnt you in theory have until 9:50 to run the 3rd mile giving a nice little rest between...
> 
> We could make a game out of this. Start at 7AM 1 mile and 1 beer each hour. At what time would you be done at? Which one would cause you to stop?
> I think by 2 PM I would be done. lol



I suppose you could combine this with the case challenge (24 beers in 24 hours) people do in college. If you use beer mile rules, most people wouldn't last too long. If you allowed for drinking the beer after each mile, it'd be much easier and likely to have people make it 12 hours or more.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Main Street Electrical Parade for sure!

PS. Love the answers @Dis_Yoda, @huggybuff, @SarahDisney and @rootbeerkid! They brought a smile to my face on this Friday morning!

Edited to add: @LSUlakes there is no way I could solve a math problem during a marathon, I can barely do the math to figure out how many miles are left after about mile 18 because my brain shuts down!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTVEFFQOTD:  I'm going to copy @Bree and say the animation academy.  We only got to do it once the year before they took it away and we had a great time doing it.  I was so disappointed when they took it away.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> A very early fun Friday *QOTD: *(VEFFQOTD) If you had the power to bring back any past attraction, show, food item, or character, what would you choose?


Horizons because I never got to experience it. Although Adventurers Club is up there too.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTVEFFQOTD: _One _thing? Only one??? If it can really only be one... I have to give it to Mr. Toad and his Wild Ride. ♥♥♥


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> A very early fun Friday *QOTD: *(VEFFQOTD) If you had the power to bring back any past attraction, show, food item, or character, what would you choose?
> 
> ATTQOTD:




Adventurers Club!!!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> A very early fun Friday *QOTD: *(VEFFQOTD) If you had the power to bring back any past attraction, show, food item, or character, what would you choose?



Attraction:  20,000 Leagues.  Never got to see it but it sounds like I would like it.
Show:  Bring Paint the Night Parade to WDW for a run.  I saw one of the last showings at DL and loved it.  I understand the nostalgia around MSEP, but it's seriously dated and needs to be significantly updated or permanently put out to pasture.
Food:  Clam chowder in sourdough bread bowls at WDW!!!!  This would make me so happy!  I miss that the most of anything they've gotten rid of there.
Character:  Hercules, Meg, Hades, Pain and Panic.  Loved seeing the Hercules crew at Marathon Weekend.  They should be more prevalent.


----------



## IamTrike

hauntedcity said:


> Adventurers Club!!!



I think this would be my choice too.  I went to Disney when I was young, and by the time I started going as an adult I had missed my opportunity for this.  I think this is something that was really unique at Disney.



camaker said:


> Attraction:  20,000 Leagues.  Never got to see it but it sounds like I would like it.
> Show:  Bring Paint the Night Parade to WDW for a run.  I saw one of the last showings at DL and loved it.  I understand the nostalgia around MSEP, but it's seriously dated and needs to be significantly updated or permanently put out to pasture.
> Food:  Clam chowder in sourdough bread bowls at WDW!!!!  This would make me so happy!  I miss that the most of anything they've gotten rid of there.
> Character:  Hercules, Meg, Hades, Pain and Panic.  Loved seeing the Hercules crew at Marathon Weekend.  They should be more prevalent.


I wish they would bring Paint the night to WDW too.  It is a really great parade.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Osborne Lights


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> A very early fun Friday *QOTD: *(VEFFQOTD) If you had the power to bring back any past attraction, show, food item, or character, what would you choose?



Food: My beloved spicy mussels at the Boathouse.
Attraction: I wish they’d overhaul Future World entirely and reintroduce many more of the educational elements that I remember from my trip to WDW back in the 80’s. Mission Space is god awful and the Seas pavilion is just sad.

I don’t mind Starbucks in the parks.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> A very early fun Friday *QOTD: *(VEFFQOTD) If you had the power to bring back any past attraction, show, food item, or character, what would you choose?



ATTVEFFQOTD: The nighttime parades... give me all the lights! 
I mentioned this on the the Marathon 2019 thread a few weeks ago, but I would also like to be able to experience "Alien Encounter" one more time because I was equally terrified and enthralled with it as a kid!
(Also @LSUlakes.. I have to confess that I like Disney Starbucks.. favorite mugs, drinks... please don't kick me off this thread!)


----------



## jennamfeo

ZellyB said:


> ATTVEFFQOTD: I'm going to copy @Bree and say the animation academy. We only got to do it once the year before they took it away and we had a great time doing it. I was so disappointed when they took it away.


They still have it at Disneyland.... Just sayin'... Haha



huggybuff said:


> Mission Space is god awful


My 5 y/o made us ride this THREE times... in a row... (I actually liked it, too.)

My childhood wasn't filled with fun trips to Disney, unfortunately. My knowledge of Disney things is fairly recently. My first trip to WDW was in November. With that being said, I am still salty that they changed the ToT to Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## rteetz

While I totally understand the want for MSEP I wish WDW would get its own parade not a Disneyland copy. I loved SpectroMagic and that was unique to WDW. MSEP is so old IMO.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I only started frequenting Disney in 2012, essentially once a year during Marathon Weekend, and I don't really have anything that jumps into my head that has disappeared and I would like to see return. My previous trips were as a kid in the mid-90's and all the things I remember liking are still there.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> A very early fun Friday *QOTD: *(VEFFQOTD) If you had the power to bring back any past attraction, show, food item, or character, what would you choose?


Lots of great answers so far! I think my favorite already mentioned is the Osborne Lights. They were always so magical, especially during Wine & Dine!

To add a new item to the list...I miss the old entrance to Club Cool. Remember how amazing that ice cave was on a hot day?!


----------



## DopeyBadger

JeffW said:


> Paging @DopeyBadger
> 
> I was thinking of posting this in your thread about creating training plans, but thought the greater Running Thread community may be interested.  I found it an interesting discussion about race time prediction data and correlations to various factors.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...-updated-formula-for-marathon-running-success



Alright, I finished my review and analysis of the paper.  Here's the full breakdown (link)!  Beware!!!  DON'T CLICK THE LINK IF YOU DON'T LIKE #MATH!

My conclusions from the paper (behind a spoiler if you want to skip it):



Spoiler: Conclusions on Williams Marathon Calculator Analysis



*Conclusions*

The conclusions we can draw from this:

-If HM performance is equal, women are likelier to finish with a faster M time than men.
-Runners of all abilities are capable of a 1.06 or less, and roughly the top 10% of all subgroups from 1:20 HM'ers to 2:00 HM'ers were roughly the same R value (or relative performance).
-Faster runners are better converters with a lower R overall average. Makes sense then why Rigel came up with 1.06 since the elite runners available to him would have been a similar pool to the faster runners in Williams dataset.
-Runners on the slower side of the HM performances tend to have more variability as a group because of the bad converters in their groups, not because of the lack of good converters. So more people on the slower side of HM performance training inappropriately for marathon performance.
-Roughly 5:00 to 5:30 hours per week on average for a marathon training plan is considered "typical" or "sufficient" by Williams.
-Those who run more than 5:00-5:30 hours per week are more successful at being good converters than are runners who run less than 5:00-5:30 hours per week.
-Those who do 5L around 100 barely appear different than those around lesser or higher numbers. The 5L would suggest it is lower on the predictive nature than other variables.
-Those who have 5L be a lower % of total mileage from 16 weeks tend to be the best converters. The faster runners also tend to be the ones with lower %5L values. Relying less on the long runs and more balance yields a better relative performance.
-Those who train at 40-80 seconds slower than race pace more often than not will be a good converter and have a R less than 1.15.

For my marathon training plans:

-The training load I schedule (around 7 hours per week) is sufficient (above 5-5.5 hrs) and is most like a 2:20 marathon runner's training plan.
-Almost none of my training plans would hit the 100 mile rule of thumb 5L. Most would be far far lower. The data suggests this is a minimal variable compared to other things.
-The %5L of training plans is a very good predictor of being a good converter. My plans are about 11% 5L of the total regardless of ability levels. The best converters (1.06-1.07) are around 9-10%. The worst converters (1.17-1.18) are around 20-21%.
-My training plans average pace is between 40-70 seconds depending on one's relative fitness. The point at which you are more likely to achieve a conversion better than 1.15 than not, is between 40-70 seconds. Or exactly where I schedule my paces.

This explains why most of my marathon training plans yield a final marathon time very close to my prediction. They check off all the boxes for optimal race day performance based on Williams conclusions. My predictions between HM and M performance is 4% or almost exactly a value of 1.06. So my runners tend to achieve in the top 25% of relative performances or at around 1.10 or less for an R value.

So a good marathon plan is:
-Over 5-5.5 hrs in duration per week on average for 16 weeks.
-Has a 5L% of 9-11%. So if you do 100 miles as 5L (or five 20 milers), then you better be doing 1000 miles in the 16 weeks of training (or 63 miles per week on average). The more you diverge from this, the worse your HM conversion becomes. Although, you can still be successful at a lower 5L like 60 miles if the 5L% is still in the 9-11% range (or 600 miles total and 38 miles per week) as long as that duration is over 5-5.5 hours for your paces.
-Has you training at roughly 40-80 seconds slower on average for the plan than marathon race pace.


----------



## michigandergirl

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Osborne Lights



Yes!!! Loved the Osborne Lights!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> A very early fun Friday *QOTD: *(VEFFQOTD) If you had the power to bring back any past attraction, show, food item, or character, what would you choose?


Attraction:  Who Wants to Be a Millionaire, Play It!
Show:  Off Kilter


----------



## JulieODC

MSEP!!


----------



## huggybuff

jennamfeo said:


> My 5 y/o made us ride this THREE times... in a row... (I actually liked it, too.)



Oh I'd absolutely wretch. 



jennamfeo said:


> My childhood wasn't filled with fun trips to Disney, unfortunately. My knowledge of Disney things is fairly recently. My first trip to WDW was in November. With that being said, I am still salty that they changed the ToT to Guardians of the Galaxy.



YES! ToT was my favorite ride in all of DCA. And I'm a Twilight Zone fan so it really hurt.



jennamfeo said:


> They still have it at Disneyland.... Just sayin'... Haha



And we still have Mr. Toad.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

LSUlakes said:


> I'm looking for advice on golf courses at Disney World. Anyone have a recommendation? I looked a little in the DIS, I am overlooking the "Golf" type threads? TIA


You have several options:  The Palm and Magnolia courses by Shades of Green are the courses that used to host the PGA tour event.  Both are good / fair resort courses and can provide a good test if you are a golfer looking for that, or just fun.  The Oak Trail is a shorter little course that is fun but not too difficult.  This is the course @rteetz mentioned as also adding foot golf.  You can go to the Waldorf Astoria Golf Club which is over by Bonnet Creek which has a very nice resort course, though it is a little more pricey during the winter season.  Finally you have the Four Seasons Tranquilo Golf Club which is a make over of the Old Osprey Ridge course, which is a nice course, also pricey in the winter, but is never really crowded.  This course hosted the Diamond Resorts International Pro-Am last month.  There are also a bunch of pretty good courses just off property - the closest being Falcons Fire Golf Club just down past the Gaylord Palms on Osceola Parkway east of I-4.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> A very early fun Friday *QOTD: *(VEFFQOTD) If you had the power to bring back any past attraction, show, food item, or character, what would you choose?



Spectromagic - no question.


----------



## hauntedcity

camaker said:


> Show:  Bring Paint the Night Parade to WDW for a run.  I saw one of the last showings at DL and loved it.  I understand the nostalgia around MSEP, but it's seriously dated and needs to be significantly updated or permanently put out to pasture.



Yes!  I second this!  I third and fourth this!  

I saw Paint the Night at DL and was blown away.  As a lifelong MSEP fan, I never thought anything could beat it, but Paint the Night is my favorite parade now.  I cannot believe it's not being run anywhere right now.


----------



## FFigawi

KSellers88 said:


> Edited to add: @LSUlakes there is no way I could solve a math problem during a marathon, I can barely do the math to figure out how many miles are left after about mile 18 because my brain shuts down!



Trying to calculate what pace we needed to run to finish under the Comrades cutoff time when we had 37km left to go was a hopeless math exercise, but it did keep our brains occupied for a while instead of having them think about how far we had left to run.


----------



## rteetz

hauntedcity said:


> Yes!  I second this!  I third and fourth this!
> 
> I saw Paint the Night at DL and was blown away.  As a lifelong MSEP fan, I never thought anything could beat it, but Paint the Night is my favorite parade now.  I cannot believe it's not being run anywhere right now.


It will be back soon at DCA. And Hong Kong has their own version running nightly.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Spectromagic and Osborne Lights!!!


----------



## kleph

apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: My favorite ride when I was a kid was 20,000 Leagues. More recently, definitely Backlot Tour.



20K Leagues FTW. i saw they had one of the submarines out on the marathon course. i had been on the fence about doing it but that was a clincher.


----------



## rootbeerkid

ATTQOTD: Many of the attractions that folks are pointing out bring back some fantastically satisfying memories. I'll pick any attraction that I could experience again as a teenager when I first visited in 1974 but especially "If You Had Wings".


----------



## Kerry1957

PCFriar80 said:


> Attraction:  Who Wants to Be a Millionaire, Play It!
> Show:  Off Kilter



Off Kilter. 

Disney has tried several replacements including music acts and a lumberjack competition and none are as good as Off Kilter was. Go Jamie!!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD:

MSEP or SpectroMagic - I love the night time parades with the lights!
Osborne Lights - I ran the last night time W&D, these were so pretty
Off Kilter
Mr. Toad
Horizons
Wonders of Life
World of Motion - I have a lot of nostalgia about the ride that was in here... my family got stuck on it on at least 3 occasions (and have also been stuck on Spaceship Earth at least half a dozen times, including having to walk from near the top of the ride a couple times)
Journey Into Imagination - The original version!
Maelstrom - It was cheesy but we always loved it   VELCOME... TO NORVAY!
Ellen's Energy Adventure - LOL just kidding... kind of.  It was a great place to take a mid-afternoon nap. 

For food, I can't think of anything specific except one thing.  Back several iterations ago in the area currently known as Disney Springs, the section currently known as the Marketplace was the entirety of the area and it was called Walt Disney World Village.  There used to be a pizza restaurant there (I think where Wolfgang Puck Express is now) called Minnie Mia's Pizzeria that served deep dish pizza that was really quite good and pretty cheap for Disney.  We used to go there at least 1-2 times a trip for dinner.


----------



## Dis5150

I’m not in love with the color but could not turn down the price! Plus I tried on this exact shoe and color when I bought my Nikes and they fit great.


----------



## LilyJC

jennamfeo said:


> I am still salty that they changed the ToT to Guardians of the Galaxy.



Oh man! But have you been on GOTG?!? To each his/her own, but our family actually prefers so much more than TOT. With the 6 different versions it’s so much fun!!

And so incredibly excited PTN will be at DCA with a new Incredibles float!


----------



## McNs

jennamfeo said:


> They still have it at Disneyland.... Just sayin'... Haha


Shhhh don’t tell them, it’s busy enough as it is!

I miss DL Peoplemover. Not that I ever went on it but it bugs me they have the track there unused. It would be cool to ride over Tomorrowland on it! I did try the WDW version and thought it was very cool.

I thought I would miss DCA ToT but went on GotG and thought it a worthy replacement, especially when the DHS version is better.

Paint and the Night is brilliant, glad I caught it on our 2015 visit.


----------



## jennamfeo

LilyJC said:


> Oh man! But have you been on GOTG?!? To each his/her own, but our family actually prefers so much more than TOT. With the 6 different versions it’s so much fun!!



I’m just not a Marvel (or superhero) fan in general so I’m pretty meh about the whole situation. But no I haven’t ridden it yet. Planning to head to DL next month. I will report back.


----------



## LilyJC

jennamfeo said:


> I’m just not a Marvel (or superhero) fan in general so I’m pretty meh about the whole situation. But no I haven’t ridden it yet. Planning to head to DL next month. I will report back.



Yes! Definitely let me know what you think!


----------



## dis_or_dat

Agree with MSEP. So much nostalgia for the original one with its music and Pete's Dragon float! When they relaunched a few years ago, the music was off so it was nice that they did the orig for the most recent MSEP (from what I heard). Too bad I missed it. 

Paint the Night was pretty awesome though.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTVEFFQOTD(BAOSBIWFOF):  Answer to the very early fun friday question of the day (but answered on Saturday because I worked forever on Friday):  

I have to go along with the votes for Main Street Electrical Parade, for me it is everything that is Disney.  And I also have to mention Osborne Lights and Billy Hill and the Hill Billy’s at the Golden Horseshoe Saloon in DL.  Just the best memories of all three for me.

@Wendy98 thanks for the link!  What an incredible runner!


----------



## JamboHeart

Z-Knight said:


> My girlfriend wants to run a 5k with me...she has had knee issues before so she wants to be careful. The first step is to get her proper shoes, but after that I am looking for a recommendation on 5k plans and also on what to so to help her avoid injury. Can anyone give me some advice? I want her to start with a run-walk method, i believe.


I've struggled with lots of joint issues and 4 years of plantar fasciitis, so getting back into running after 20+ years made me look very carefully at a plan that would minimize injury risk.  I'm doing strength training, stretching, and also the Lydiard Foundation free ebook 8 week program called "First Steps" for people that can't comfortably run 15 minutes at a time.  I've been doing it for a couple of weeks and the hardest part is not doing more each week.  Very minimal pain in my knees, and it's getting better now that I'm strengthening the surrounding muscles.


----------



## McNs

RACE REPORT - AUCKLAND COASTAL CHALLENGE

The Costal Challenge is, as it's name suggests, a challenging race along the coast of Auckland's north shore. It starts at Arkles Bay on the Whangaparoa Peninsular and finishes some 33km later at Devonport, just across the harbour from Downtown Auckland. The race is almost all along the coast, apart from the last 1.5km, and includes a couple of river crossings each with a few hundred metres of swimming, lots of rocky coastline, some sea walls that can be run  on, and some nice beaches. 

I have done a leg of this race back in 2015, so knew what I was in for. Well, I thought I did. I had ran the middle part of the race as part of the relay, and there was a bit of everything. What I didn't know was just how hard the first section of the race would be, and what an impact tthat was then going to have towards the end.

Within 200m of the start, we were in the water. The first 3km were spent clambering over rocks and wading through waist deep water. This wading was tough, I could really feel it on my quads, and even at that point knew the extra effort was going to cause issues later on. There were brief (50m max) sections where you could run, but it was tough, slow going. The first 3km took 30 minutes, including the first river mouth crossing. Beach sections were few and far between, and there were lots of parts with big rocks to navigate. The end of the first section finally came after 11km and nearly 2 hours, and I hadn't enjoyed it at all.

The second section was better and was the leg I had ran previously. There were more beaches but still a lot of rocky terrain to navigate, as well as lots more water. My shins were taking a battering - wading through the water, swells would move you around a bit and hidden rocks under the water would only be found when my shin hit it... But I made it through the second leg mostly unscathed, enjoyed the bits where I could finally find some rhythm, but getting tired of the rocks and water.

The final 11km stretch was technically much easier, little to no water and not as many rocks, but by then all the work was taking its toll. There were times with the rocks where I was really having to pull up high or navigate 2m+ drops and these were really tough on the legs, especially the quads that got a hammering with the wading. The easy bits were getting tough, and it was survival mode time. Not helping especially towards the end was my watch had added some distance - I was counting down to the 33km but that went by with still some way to go. Eventually we made it on the road, so I knew we were close, but it was one of those agonisingly short distances that took forever. I eventually crossed the line 4h40m after starting, 24th overall for the full distance and 9th in my grade. 

This was much tougher than I had anticipated, up there with my first marathon in terms of distance I needed to cover while feeling like crap. It was mentally very tough, tougher than a marathon as there was no rhythm I could get in to and zone out. My legs were destroyed for the rest of the day and are still not good this morning. I'm yet to reach that point where I reflect back positively on the race, still a once and done though I would do one of the legs again as part of a relay.

Below is the Strava link for those interested!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1411004560


----------



## beatlecat42

TheHamm said:


> Congrats on finishing a dissertation!  I have to say it was simultaneously a high and low point in life, and the need to sleep for weeks on end is familiar to me.
> Can you swim with a pull bouy or rig something else to immobilize your kick until you get an all clear?



thanks!  It still doesn't feel real.

I've thought about a pull buoy, but don't have any of my own, and would need to check whether the facility has any...doesn't help that my doc referred me to an orthopedist, whose next available appointment is in April.  Ugh.

Anyway...questions!

Mardi Gras: my family is Greek, so Lent for us this year starts this coming Monday.  We've never really celebrated any sort of equivalent thing, not even sure if it's done in Greece...but Easter is a party.

Surface: asphalt, I guess; don't mind the treadmill that much either.  Trails don't really appeal to me (I test gravity just fine on my own on a flat surface, no need to add small obstacles into the mix...).  The one I hated was an airport 5k on the runway -- as cool as that was, you don't realize how much give there is on a standard asphalt road until you try tarmac.  Man, that one hurt.

Track: not sure if there are any close by, haven't looked...I do fine with the Inner Harbor and general downtown b'more environs.  On any given day you'll pass dozens of people running along the water.

Disney: give me original Figment back!  (also, 20,000 leagues under the sea and Mr. Toad., please and thank you.)


----------



## flav

SarahDisney said:


> ATTVEFFQOTD: Bring back Main Street Electrical Parade!


I agree


----------



## flav

flav said:


> And my registration so far:
> 
> February 18 - flav - Otttawa Winterman 10k (depends on conditions/NA)
> 
> April 28 - flav - Mont-St-Gregoire Maple Run 5k (have fun with 10yo DD who insists on running a 5k/NA)
> 
> The Voyager Combo...
> May 26 - flav - Ottawa 5k (NA/NA)
> May 26 - flav - Ottawa 10k (NA/NA)
> May 27 - flav - Ottawa Half-Marathon (NA/NA)
> 
> August 12 - flav -
> Waikiki Boca Hawaii Norman Tamanaha 15K (run Diamond Head with locals/NA)
> 
> I wish the next one could be Disneyland Paris 36k but it will likely be Montreal Rock ‘n’ Roll Half... To be continued!



The weather and ground conditions were perfect for my first official winter run so I aimed for less than 55 minutes and succeed!
February 18 - flav - Otttawa Winterman 10k (depends on conditions/54’51”)


----------



## Disney at Heart

Really, really miss Off Kilter (EP) and Osborne Lights (HS). Also, miss Mr. Toad's Wild Ride and Snow White's Scary Adventure (MK), but got to see them out at Disneyland. And Jingle Jungle Parade (AK). Years ago, I loved walking through the Animation building and seeing real animators at work, but that was my first trip to WDW and before I got back, that opportunity was no longer there. Oh, and Cranium Command. I think of that as a precursor of Inside Out!


----------



## Baloo in MI

McNs said:


> RACE REPORT - AUCKLAND COASTAL CHALLENGE
> 
> The Costal Challenge is, as it's name suggests, a challenging race along the coast of Auckland's north shore. It starts at Arkles Bay on the Whangaparoa Peninsular and finishes some 33km later at Devonport, just across the harbour from Downtown Auckland. The race is almost all along the coast, apart from the last 1.5km, and includes a couple of river crossings each with a few hundred metres of swimming, lots of rocky coastline, some sea walls that can be run  on, and some nice beaches.
> 
> I have done a leg of this race back in 2015, so knew what I was in for. Well, I thought I did. I had ran the middle part of the race as part of the relay, and there was a bit of everything. What I didn't know was just how hard the first section of the race would be, and what an impact tthat was then going to have towards the end.
> 
> Within 200m of the start, we were in the water. The first 3km were spent clambering over rocks and wading through waist deep water. This wading was tough, I could really feel it on my quads, and even at that point knew the extra effort was going to cause issues later on. There were brief (50m max) sections where you could run, but it was tough, slow going. The first 3km took 30 minutes, including the first river mouth crossing. Beach sections were few and far between, and there were lots of parts with big rocks to navigate. The end of the first section finally came after 11km and nearly 2 hours, and I hadn't enjoyed it at all.
> 
> The second section was better and was the leg I had ran previously. There were more beaches but still a lot of rocky terrain to navigate, as well as lots more water. My shins were taking a battering - wading through the water, swells would move you around a bit and hidden rocks under the water would only be found when my shin hit it... But I made it through the second leg mostly unscathed, enjoyed the bits where I could finally find some rhythm, but getting tired of the rocks and water.
> 
> The final 11km stretch was technically much easier, little to no water and not as many rocks, but by then all the work was taking its toll. There were times with the rocks where I was really having to pull up high or navigate 2m+ drops and these were really tough on the legs, especially the quads that got a hammering with the wading. The easy bits were getting tough, and it was survival mode time. Not helping especially towards the end was my watch had added some distance - I was counting down to the 33km but that went by with still some way to go. Eventually we made it on the road, so I knew we were close, but it was one of those agonisingly short distances that took forever. I eventually crossed the line 4h40m after starting, 24th overall for the full distance and 9th in my grade.
> 
> This was much tougher than I had anticipated, up there with my first marathon in terms of distance I needed to cover while feeling like crap. It was mentally very tough, tougher than a marathon as there was no rhythm I could get in to and zone out. My legs were destroyed for the rest of the day and are still not good this morning. I'm yet to reach that point where I reflect back positively on the race, still a once and done though I would do one of the legs again as part of a relay.
> 
> Below is the Strava link for those interested!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1411004560




Sounds like an awesome challenge!  Almost more of a swim than a run.  Congrats on taking it down!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Aside from illness/injury, what reason(s) do you deem acceptable to skip a planned run or workout?
> 
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I try not to skip runs, but as of late I just havent had enough time to do anything but work and what must be done at home. My answer would be work would be a reason to miss a run, because without the job all of the other stuff isnt possible.



Kids activities or weather mostly




LSUlakes said:


> A very early fun Friday *QOTD: *(VEFFQOTD) If you had the power to bring back any past attraction, show, food item, or character, what would you choose?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This one is hard to just pick one! Food wise I would love for all Starbucks locations to be removed and returned to their former glory, followed by a return of the pot roast on top of mac and cheese in MK. But, my one true wish is that the opening show in front of Magic Kingdom would return. The morning show in front of the castle (Have only seen YouTube videos of it) is really bad! The show at the entrance was a classic and amazing with the train, characters, mayor, songs, the family that would get picked to be a part of it all!!! It's everything you would want it to be and it was 100% Disney. They have now sold their soul to the devil to make a few extra bucks on coffee in the parks.
> 
> Ok, Ill calm down now about it, but we should really start a petition that Disney will ignore. Its also likely they did this for other reasons and I am wrong... but I still want the old way back! Did they bring it back and I just dont know??? Doubt it..



Wishes! 

I do wish we had a parade though.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With spring time coming up soon, how do you adjust your running to the warmer temps? How long does it take for your to adjust?

ATTQOTD: The last few days have been around 80 here, so we are getting a early start it seems. Hopefully all the cold weather isnt gone though just yet. To adjust to warmer conditions I run more on feel than pace for a few weeks while I adjust to warmer weather running and then try to get back onto pace.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With spring time coming up soon, how do you adjust your running to the warmer temps? How long does it take for your to adjust?


I wish Spring would come faster here. I am sooooo done with the cold weather. Spring is a perfect time to run here so the only adjustment I would make is less layers.


----------



## TheHamm

For the calendar!
April 8 theHamm - Trail to the Victors 5K (33 / N/A)

ATTQOTD: With the return of AM daylight (more important than temperature) I look forward to convincing my husband that I will be transferring my morning hair braiding duties to him so I can leave extra early and run before work.  I think I will adjust to the earlier wake ups long before the rest of the fam gets into a groove of getting out the door!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With spring time coming up soon, how do you adjust your running to the warmer temps? How long does it take for your to adjust?



There's really no adjustment required for me to move into spring.  Winter running is usually a mix of cold and spring-like running as mild as the winters in NC usually are.  That makes for an easy transition that consists mostly of fewer runs with long sleeves or tights.  The real transition time here comes in May-June when the temp and humidity start to ramp up to summer levels.  Then it becomes more an issue of planning runs to hit the cooler parts of the day and carrying water on shorter runs than I normally would during Fall-Winter-Spring.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I don't really do much special... start carrying water on longer runs maybe as it gets hotter, but that is not something we usually need to worry about in NH until late May or June.


----------



## Miranda

I have some races to add @LSUlakes   These are the only definite ones so far... a St. Patrick's Day pre pub crawl 5K, my spring HM, and then my running group's spring group is going to be a 15K in early-June rather than the 10K we usually do at the end of July.  My HM is 2 weeks before the 15K, so I guess I'll be good and trained for the 15K!  That is a new distance for me, woo hoo, instant PR!

March
10 - Miranda - Run Before You Crawl 5K (NG / N/A)

May
20 - Miranda - Wallis Sands Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

June
02 - Miranda - Bow Lake Dam 15K (NG / N/A)


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With spring time coming up soon, how do you adjust your running to the warmer temps? How long does it take for your to adjust?



Warmer weather means I can finally start shedding some layers and get some actual good footing on the paths, so I get to start running fast again.  I am able to make the adjustment almost right away, only takes a couple of runs to be right back into it.  Can't wait this year, feel like I have just been going through the motions and I'm ready to get back at it again.

Signed up for my first Spring race now, can you please add to the list when you get a chance @LSUlakes 

April 29 CheapRunnerMike - Forest City Road Race Half Marathon (1:21:xx)


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: No adjustment needed, just less clothing. We are having a taste of spring here now, with temps in the 40's & 50's and rain on the way. My run yesterday felt amazing at 38 degrees!! Of course I know better that to get too excited because this is Michigan after all, and I'm sure snow will return next week.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With spring time coming up soon, how do you adjust your running to the warmer temps? How long does it take for your to adjust?


I got to run in a singlet last week and it was AMAZING!! I'm pretty good at adjusting until it gets in the 80s. After that I can't really take off any more clothes so I just try to avoid the sunlight instead.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: What is spring? I don't think we have that season in Alabama, we just go straight to summer. LOL. I am pretty good at adjusting quickly. The first two or three runs will be a little rough, especially depending on the time of day I go, but I just make sure I wear light clothes and hydrate as much as possible!


----------



## SheHulk

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With spring time coming up soon, how do you adjust your running to the warmer temps? How long does it take for your to adjust?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The last few days have been around 80 here, so we are getting a early start it seems. Hopefully all the cold weather isnt gone though just yet. To adjust to warmer conditions I run more on feel than pace for a few weeks while I adjust to warmer weather running and then try to get back onto pace.


Only adjustment is the smile on my face! And losing the layers. But it's a more gentle glide into summer here in PA.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I’ve been running really early in the morning before the sun comes up. It’s still really humid, but at least it isn’t very hot.  I hydrate more which sometimes means bringing water on short runs.


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With spring time coming up soon, how do you adjust your running to the warmer temps? How long does it take for your to adjust?



Not much adjustment. My hands just might not go numb in the morning anymore due to the cold.

@LSUlakes my finish time was 51:54 for the Davis Stampede 5k.


----------



## GreatLakes

jennamfeo said:


> So my husband asked me a strange question last night and wanted to know what you all would say. He works from home during the day and tries to run when he can. He usually caps out at a 5k (that's his long run, if you will). But he was looking up if running multiple times a day would be just as effiective. He does some 5k and 10k races with me on occasion but mostly runs to lose weight.
> 
> The question: For how long do you think you could run one mile every hour? So if he works from home for 8 hours, he is wondering if like 6 of those hours he could stop and run a mile, then get back to work. I told him I could probably run one mile every hour for at least 8-10 hours. I'd get bored probably but I don't know if I would get fatigued. But maybe all the stopping and starting would fatigue me more?



I think I would be able to do a mile per hour for 24 hours provided I was a little deeper into a training cycle and I paced myself accordingly.  I did a marathon relay once that was 6 1.19 mile legs separated by 3 other runners running the same loop and I have to say at the end I was fresh.  It didn't feel like I had run 7.14 miles at faster than 5K pace.  I felt like I could just keep on going 1.19 miles at a time.



LSUlakes said:


> A very early fun Friday *QOTD: *(VEFFQOTD) If you had the power to bring back any past attraction, show, food item, or character, what would you choose?



Mine is more an idea than a single attraction but I would like to see Future World move back towards its original theme of edutainment.  Horizons, World of Motion, Wonders of Life, an energy ride, etc.  They can be modernized but I don't like removing the educational dark rides and replacing them with more thrill rides based on IP that doesn't belong in Epcot anyway.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With spring time coming up soon, how do you adjust your running to the warmer temps? How long does it take for your to adjust?



Like many in the Northern states it isn't all that much of an adjustment.  We start seeing big swings where we will be in the 60's and 20's in the same week and really other than wearing less layers it isn't much of an adjustment.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With spring time coming up soon, how do you adjust your running to the warmer temps? How long does it take for your to adjust?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The last few days have been around 80 here, so we are getting a early start it seems. Hopefully all the cold weather isnt gone though just yet. To adjust to warmer conditions I run more on feel than pace for a few weeks while I adjust to warmer weather running and then try to get back onto pace.



When it’s over 70 degrees, maintenance runs are short enough that I try to maintain my pace but I hydrate more. Long runs I just slow down, adding 30 seconds to a minute per mile to my pace.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: For spring, it's mostly a matter of removing layers. When summer hits I'll have to make some adjustments to pace and/or intervals, but spring around here is usually mild enough that that's not an issue.


----------



## PrincessMickey

When I went to work last night it was 60. When I got off it was 14 and snowing. I will switch from running in the afternoon before work to running in the morning after work. And less layers.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: It’s been mid 70s and humid off and on the past few weeks, so I’m starting to dive into spring/summer. I even got my first weird racer back tan lines on my back last week! It’s been really hard diving right back in, but I do like to run in humidity once I get used to it. I am thankful for it as it’s been a nice way to train for Princess so that smack of FL humidity isn’t too rough.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I won't dread going outside so much.  I am a warm weather runner, so I am eager to greet the warmer temps.  I run a lot on the treadmill in the winter, so no major adjustments needed for warm temps.  I won't have to strategically pick a pair of gloves based on how much snot I can wipe on them.  I ran 10 miles Saturday in the most craptastic snow storm while my daughter was at one of her activities.  It was coming down so hard, thick wet snow.  My eyes probably suffered the most. By the last 4-5 miles, sidewalks were getting slick and I had to slow down.  Spring weather cannot get here fast enough.

Bring back to WDW:  Electrical Parade, although I did get my fix at DL.  Same for Mr. Toad and Snow White.  I also miss the original Backlot Tour at MGM when it was still a functioning studio.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I actually did one of my runs this weekend during the day and it was like 75* and the sun was beating on me. I got to wear shorts and a tank top and curse body glide for once again betraying me. I wasn't prepared to run in the heat because most of my training has been done in the early morning before the sun even comes up, so I felt over heated almost immediately. I will definitely be carrying more water with me from now on.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: Being from Mid-Michigan we seem to have very strange weather as Spring gets closer.  I have to second what @michigandergirl suggested winter always seems to say hello again in Spring until it is summer!  Today it was barely 40, tomorrow it is supposed to get up into the high 60’s and by next week it will probably be snowing again.


----------



## JulieODC

Quick race recap from Sunday…This was my first 10 miler. I was a little nervous because it was my longest run since May, and I my longest training run going in was 7.3 miles. 

Despite getting 6 inches of snow the night before the race, the roads were clear and pretty much dry by race time (late start of 10:50). 

I ran the first 3 miles, and then settled into intervals. I recently switched from 4:00/0::30 to 2:30/0:30 intervals. Defying logic, the shorter interval actually made my pace faster! I think it is mostly mental (I feel like I can hold race pace for 2:30, but back off that pace when faced with a 4:00 interval).

The course was VERY hilly, but I really worked to maintain my pace on the hills. I think the shorter intervals helped with the hills too. I tried using a mantra to counter self-doubt, and it really helped - “don’t think, just run” -- and occasionally “the faster you run, the faster you are done” and “it’s painful fast or slow, so might as well get it over with faster.” 

I had thrown out a goal time of 1:40. My actual time was 1:36:36. I also had a 10K PR of 59:12 per my Garmin (I’ve been trying to break 1 hr!!). I was thrilled with this time - but more so, how good I felt, and how quickly I recovered. 

The race overall was great. It’s put on by a running club, and is in its 23rd year - well organized, and well supported. They had someone calling splits at each mile marker (shout out to the guy at mile marker 5 who said “great work, you are smoking!” when I ran by, and it was such a huge boost). Despite being hilly, the course went down some of my favorite streets (in the town I grew up in), and had a great view of Gillette Stadium at mile 5-6. Great medals….I won a raffle prize….and, the post race refreshments were delish (baked mac and cheese!) - just wish there was a cold beer ;-)

So, all in all, a great race! And a great confidence boost heading into my HM training!!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  No changes for me as it warms up.  Being in Houston, we have to adapt to the few cold days we encounter, and this year has been colder than normal.   We already seem to be back to our lovely 60s and 70s temps for early morning runs.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Which mile of a 5k race is your least favorite? 

ATTQOTD: Lets be honest here, the 5k race is brutal! The first mile is my least favorite because it's usually crowded and getting into a good rhythm is hard to do with so much moving around. By the end of mile 1 though the folks who went out 1-3 minutes faster than their normal pace start to thin out and the race becomes a little better.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which mile of a 5k race is your least favorite?



ATTQOTD:  All of them!  I hate 5ks.  Far too speed-based for this slower runner.  I really prefer my races to be 10k or longer, to the point that I've never run a truly timed 5k.


----------



## ZellyB

I haven't actually raced a 5K in probably 3 years.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:
The last. I run the first 2 at an even pace that allows me to go for broke on the last mile. 5Ks are a near-death experience for me. The last couple I've done, the volunteers wanted to pull me out of the finish chute and send me to the medical tent.

Looking at Athlinks, I've run 37 5Ks, including 5 in one weekend.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: All of them.   I really prefer the 8K/5M/10K distance, because I don't seem to really get into a groove until about 1.5-2 miles in and that's pretty much the entire race for a 5K.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD:  I don't do many 5Ks, but I think mile 1-2.  No matter the distance I always have a mini meltdown 2 miles before finishing.  I don't know why....maybe because my brain knows I'm almost done.  Mile 11 on a half is always a "pleasant" experience for anyone running with me, haha.


----------



## FlashAM7

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which mile of a 5k race is your least favorite?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Lets be honest here, the 5k race is brutal! The first mile is my least favorite because it's usually crowded and getting into a good rhythm is hard to do with so much moving around. By the end of mile 1 though the folks who went out 1-3 minutes faster than their normal pace start to thin out and the race becomes a little better.


I really don't like any of them but I realize 5k's are important to make me a more well-rounded runner. If I had to choose I'd probably say the first mile because I don't feel like death yet haha.


----------



## JulieODC

Joining in to admit to my distaste for 5k - takes me 3 miles to settle in, so I prefer longer distances!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ZellyB said:


> I haven't actually raced a 5K in probably 3 years.



Ditto 

Also, I think it was mean to bring up spring yesterday as I was getting snow....  But I am looking forward to more outdoor runs and more daylight!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With spring time coming up soon, how do you adjust your running to the warmer temps? How long does it take for your to adjust?


ATTQOTD: Spring's been here in FL for a few weeks already - highs near 90, but it takes all day to get there, unlike summer, when it's 90 at sunrise, lol! This is my favorite running weather: still cooling off in the 60s at night, just-right humidity, weaker sun, cool breezes... bliss! I don't think I ever adjust to the searing heat of summer. I just slow down and get through it as best I can.


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which mile of a 5k race is your least favorite?
> .



The first mile is usually my least favorite of ANY race. It's too crowded, and I'm not warmed up fully yet.


----------



## evre13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which mile of a 5k race is your least favorite?



ATTQOTD: Definitely the first mile. I feel like I am always struggling on that mile, regardless of the length of the run. With the 5k, you just have to hold on though.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which mile of a 5k race is your least favorite?



The first mile for me [actually first 2 miles], any run, any distance, any race.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Mile 1. Too many people trying to start at the front that have no intention of staying at the front. I'm not speedy, but when I'm passing tons of people that just HAD to be up front it is a problem lol.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I don’t run many 5K races so I don’t think I really have a mile I dislike.  Ask me again on Monday after PHM weekend. I might have a different answer.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which mile of a 5k race is your least favorite?


Interesting question. Most 5Ks I’ve “run” aren’t for speed/time so I try to enjoy it more. I would probably have to say the first mile especially if it’s cold because you aren’t warmed up yet and by the time you are you’re almost done. Mile one also usually has a lot of people since you’re with walkers so it can get crowded.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have only run 3 5k's and 2 were at DH's pace so I didn't really dislike any mile over the others (they were all very slow). My other 5k was at Dopey and I loved the whole race.


----------



## Dis5150

Off topic question: Do you guys run in the pouring rain for a training run? I have come to really hate the TM and the next few days we are supposed to get 2-3 inches of rain one day and 1-2 inches the next. I am wondering how horrible it would be to just run in it? It might rain during my March 4th marathon so I was thinking to just run in it and get used to it...?


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Mile 2. I'm the type of person that has a big mental shift between the first and second half of shorter races, and it helps me tremendously to know I've "crested the mountain" at the halfway point of a race. So mile 1 I'm usually trying to get my pacing locked in and trying to get through crowds. But that (first half of the) second mile is a lot of self-talk, much of it not as positive as I would like.

ATTYQOTD: Typically no changes except clothing strategy. But now we have a treadmill that I actually like, so I'm finding myself having to mentally debate running outdoors (prettier, more challenging) with running on the treadmill (takes less time, can zone out in front of Fixer Upper or whatever).


----------



## FredtheDuck

Dis5150 said:


> Off topic question: Do you guys run in the pouring rain for a training run? I have come to really hate the TM and the next few days we are supposed to get 2-3 inches of rain one day and 1-2 inches the next. I am wondering how horrible it would be to just run in it? It might rain during my March 4th marathon so I was thinking to just run in it and get used to it...?



I do it sometimes, though I've been favoring the treadmill more as a reduction in the PITA factor. When I do run in the rain, the only big change is to wrap my phone in a plastic zip-lock as an extra waterproofing measure, and to wear a hat with a bill to keep the rain off my face.


----------



## Dis5150

FredtheDuck said:


> I do it sometimes, though I've been favoring the treadmill more as a reduction in the PITA factor. When I do run in the rain, the only big change is to wrap my phone in a plastic zip-lock as an extra waterproofing measure, and to wear a hat with a bill to keep the rain off my face.



Luckily my iphone fits in a snack sized ziplock.  And I always run in a visor - maybe I should switch it up to my hat during the rain. hmmmm


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: The first mile is always the worst for all the reasons already stated it's crowded, I'm not really warmed up, but mostly:


Capang said:


> Too many people trying to start at the front that have no intention of staying at the front. I'm not speedy, but when I'm passing tons of people that just HAD to be up front it is a problem lol.



ETA: On the 5k note, @LSUlakes can you add a race to March for me please?

24 - jennamfeo - Carlsbad All Day 20k (NG/N/A)


----------



## michigandergirl

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> 5Ks are a near-death experience for me.



I feel the same way! 

The last mile is always the worst for me too - that's when I start wondering if I should have filled out the emergency contact info on the back of my bib.


----------



## LdyStormy76

hauntedcity said:


> (Does anyone know a way to get a good summary from Fitbit?  I found where I could set my activity date range, but it was a jumble of all activities, including walks, etc.  I had to manually sum all the Run activities)



Have never tried to do that, but my Fitbit and I have a love hate relationship so I track my workouts on my calendar.  For me, the Fitbit works well for tracking normal walking, but despite lots of trying to synch steps/distance it does not track my workout walks at all well - it is never accurate for distance and often puts my activity as "Elliptical".

@LSUlakes, for the event schedule:

June 3 - LdyStormy76 - Pure Pikermi Half Marathon, Aurora, IL (2:55 goal time, but hopefully faster)
September 21 - LdyStormy76 - Disneyland Paris 5k (NG / N/A)
September 22 - LdyStormy76 - Disneyland Paris 10k (NG / N/A)
September 23 - LdyStormy76  - Disneyland Paris Val d'Europe Half Marathon (NG / N/A)


----------



## JulieODC

Dis5150 said:


> Off topic question: Do you guys run in the pouring rain for a training run? I have come to really hate the TM and the next few days we are supposed to get 2-3 inches of rain one day and 1-2 inches the next. I am wondering how horrible it would be to just run in it? It might rain during my March 4th marathon so I was thinking to just run in it and get used to it...?



If that’s the forecast, I try to watch the radar for a period of time where the rain lightens up - and run then. Usually it isn’t constant torrential rain and I can find a chunk of time that’s more drizzly.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis5150 said:


> Off topic question: Do you guys run in the pouring rain for a training run?



As long as there is no lightning, yes. If it's not cold, I don't mind running in the rain. I look at it like this: if my race is in the pouring rain, am I going to run it? The answer is yes, so I think of it as training for all possible conditions.


----------



## kleph

Dis5150 said:


> Off topic question: Do you guys run in the pouring rain for a training run? I have come to really hate the TM and the next few days we are supposed to get 2-3 inches of rain one day and 1-2 inches the next. I am wondering how horrible it would be to just run in it? It might rain during my March 4th marathon so I was thinking to just run in it and get used to it...?



if you are committed to the marathon and a DNS is not an option if the weather turns sour, i would at least urge you to consider it. having been walloped by a rainstorm during a race and being completely unprepared, i can tell you it's not pleasant at all. because it's more than just getting used to being wet and miserable for the run. chafing issues occurred i was not at all expecting and i had a serious issue keeping my body temperature up at the end of the race. now i know more about what i have to do in preparation for a race like that.


----------



## Dis5150

JulieODC said:


> If that’s the forecast, I try to watch the radar for a period of time where the rain lightens up - and run then. Usually it isn’t constant torrential rain and I can find a chunk of time that’s more drizzly.



I wish I could do that but I run after work and if I don't start out right when I get off I won't be done by dark. 



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> As long as there is no lightning, yes. If it's not cold, I don't mind running in the rain. I look at it like this: if my race is in the pouring rain, am I going to run it? The answer is yes, so I think of it as training for all possible conditions.



That is what I was thinking. I will avoid the lightning but there is a good chance of rain on race day and I am definitely running my race!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dis5150

kleph said:


> if you are committed to the marathon and a DNS is not an option if the weather turns sour, i would at least urge you to consider it. having been walloped by a rainstorm during a race and being completely unprepared, i can tell you it's not pleasant at all. because it's more than just getting used to being wet and miserable for the run. chafing issues occurred i was not at all expecting and i had a serious issue keeping my body temperature up at the end of the race. now i know more about what i have to do in preparation for a race like that.



Yeah a DNS is not an option for me - only if they call the race due to lightning. I have run in drizzly rain but not downpours. I will give it a shot! At least then I will have ideas what to expect on raceday! Thanks!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: The first mile, because it is a total liar.


----------



## avondale

Dis5150 said:


> Off topic question: Do you guys run in the pouring rain for a training run? I have come to really hate the TM and the next few days we are supposed to get 2-3 inches of rain one day and 1-2 inches the next. I am wondering how horrible it would be to just run in it? It might rain during my March 4th marathon so I was thinking to just run in it and get used to it...?



For me, it also depends on the temperature and duration of the run.  Running in pouring rain when it's 60s F or warmer can be fine, because it's just helping you cool off.  For me, there's a boundary in the 50s to 40sF where the pouring rain makes you get soaked and way too cold.  At that point, I would rather the falling rain be falling snow.

The duration of the run also folds into that.  Running in pouring rain for less than an hour is totally different than say 2+ hours.  For one thing, longer duration runs mean a lot more chafing if you are soaked through.  I once did a half marathon (2:12-ish) in about 50 deg F and pouring rain the whole time, and I swear I was chafed over half my body despite the BodyGlide.  

Also, for me, running in the rain requires a baseball cap to keep the rain from falling directly into my eyes.


----------



## KSellers88

Dis5150 said:


> Off topic question: Do you guys run in the pouring rain for a training run? I have come to really hate the TM and the next few days we are supposed to get 2-3 inches of rain one day and 1-2 inches the next. I am wondering how horrible it would be to just run in it? It might rain during my March 4th marathon so I was thinking to just run in it and get used to it...?



I run outside whenever possible, unless there is lightning. I usually love running in the rain because it is so refreshing, but this last Sunday I chose to wait it out because I have been feeling under the weather and did not want to add to that issue. I'd just look at the radar before I went and stay somewhat close to home.


----------



## Dis5150

avondale said:


> For me, it also depends on the temperature and duration of the run.  Running in pouring rain when it's 60s F or warmer can be fine, because it's just helping you cool off.  For me, there's a boundary in the 50s to 40sF where the pouring rain makes you get soaked and way too cold.  At that point, I would rather the falling rain be falling snow.
> 
> The duration of the run also folds into that.  Running in pouring rain for less than an hour is totally different than say 2+ hours.  For one thing, longer duration runs mean a lot more chafing if you are soaked through.  I once did a half marathon (2:12-ish) in about 50 deg F and pouring rain the whole time, and I swear I was chafed over half my body despite the BodyGlide.
> 
> Also, for me, running in the rain requires a baseball cap to keep the rain from falling directly into my eyes.



Tomorrow's rain is supposed to be 49 feels like 45.  But it is only for 1 1/4 hours so I can probably suck it up. And wear my hat.  Chafing is no fun so not looking forward to that.



KSellers88 said:


> I run outside whenever possible, unless there is lightning. I usually love running in the rain because it is so refreshing, but this last Sunday I chose to wait it out because I have been feeling under the weather and did not want to add to that issue. I'd just look at the radar before I went and stay somewhat close to home.



I definitely wouldn't run in the rain if I felt sick at all. And I run at work and will stay close to my office so I can get out of it quickly if there is any lightning. I am supposed to run at marathon pace tomorrow so hopefully my faster pace will warm me up and the rain will cool me off.  Thanks!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  Not a fan of 5ks either.  I'll say mile 2 is my least favorite.  During mile 1 there's enough congestion that perhaps my speed is a bit tempered.  In mile 2 I've settled into a very uncomfortable pace, but there's a lot of time left so I'm hurting physically and mentally.  By mile 3, at least I know I'm nearing the finish.


----------



## Miranda

Dis5150 said:


> Luckily my iphone fits in a snack sized ziplock.  And I always run in a visor - maybe I should switch it up to my hat during the rain. hmmmm


You'll probably be fine in the visor.... I use a visor in the rain, too. It's mainly that the bill of the hat keeps the rain out of your eyes, you get the same benefit with the visor.


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis5150 said:


> *Tomorrow's rain is supposed to be 49 feels like 45.*  But it is only for 1 1/4 hours so I can probably suck it up. And wear my hat.  Chafing is no fun so not looking forward to that.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely wouldn't run in the rain if I felt sick at all. And I run at work and will stay close to my office so I can get out of it quickly if there is any lightning. I am supposed to run at marathon pace tomorrow so hopefully my faster pace will warm me up and the rain will cool me off.  Thanks!



Wait!  49 with a feels like 45 in Arkansas tomorrow??  70 degrees and sunshine for us in Northeastern CT tomorrow!  Go figure?  Nonetheless, you'll be fine.  Once you get wet and miserable you'll forget all about it!  Good luck!


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> Ditto
> 
> Also, I think it was mean to bring up spring yesterday as I was getting snow....  But I am looking forward to more outdoor runs and more daylight!



I wish that cold weather would return down here. I need the temps to be in the lower 50's on March 11 to have a shot of running a good race. So far its the only hope I have as my training is behind again.



Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: Mile 1. Too many people trying to start at the front that have no intention of staying at the front. I'm not speedy, but when I'm passing tons of people that just HAD to be up front it is a problem lol.



THIS!



Dis5150 said:


> Off topic question: Do you guys run in the pouring rain for a training run? I have come to really hate the TM and the next few days we are supposed to get 2-3 inches of rain one day and 1-2 inches the next. I am wondering how horrible it would be to just run in it? It might rain during my March 4th marathon so I was thinking to just run in it and get used to it...?



As long as its just rain its not a problem. Lightning is a whole different ball game. I go out of my way in the summer to run in the rain just so it isnt as hot. The end result is the same, my run is done and I am dripping wet. At least the rain doesnt stink as much.


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Off topic question: Do you guys run in the pouring rain for a training run? I have come to really hate the TM and the next few days we are supposed to get 2-3 inches of rain one day and 1-2 inches the next. I am wondering how horrible it would be to just run in it? It might rain during my March 4th marathon so I was thinking to just run in it and get used to it...?


Often! Summer = monsoon season in FL. As long as there's no lightning, I never let rain stop a run. I always enjoy it!


----------



## Dis5150

PCFriar80 said:


> Wait!  49 with a feels like 45 in Arkansas tomorrow??  70 degrees and sunshine for us in Northeastern CT tomorrow!  Go figure?  Nonetheless, you'll be fine.  Once you get wet and miserable you'll forget all about it!  Good luck!



Yep. And it is currently 78 feels like 81 here right now. Some thunderstorms tonight with the cold front coming in but by 4:00pm tomorrow it is supposed to be 49 feels like 45 with just rain.


----------



## Dis5150

Miranda said:


> You'll probably be fine in the visor.... I use a visor in the rain, too. It's mainly that the bill of the hat keeps the rain out of your eyes, you get the same benefit with the visor.



Great, thanks! I prefer my visor to my hat.  Now to decide the rest of the clothes lol.


----------



## Dis5150

LSUlakes said:


> As long as its just rain its not a problem. Lightning is a whole different ball game. I go out of my way in the summer to run in the rain just so it isnt as hot. The end result is the same, my run is done and I am dripping wet. At least the rain doesnt stink as much.



Yeah I'm the same with lightning. Even when there is no rain forecast we get lightning storms here so that will definitely push me to the TM. I've run in light rain, drizzle and in the summer it is awesome in our summer heat too! Tomorrow is just cold (49 feels like 45) with basically pouring rain at the time I usually run after work.


----------



## Dis5150

PrincessV said:


> Often! Summer = monsoon season in FL. As long as there's no lightning, I never let rain stop a run. I always enjoy it!



Thanks! I would imagine if you didn't run in the rain in Florida you would never get to run outside!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:   I have only run 1 5k for time, and 2 5ks total (just not a distance I sign up for).  The one for time was 4 years ago, and I would agree with first mile being the most painful.  

Running in the rain:  as others have said, yes, if no lightning around.   I normally wear a visor, but in heavy rain, I actually go for a hat.


----------



## Wendy98

Dis5150 said:


> Yep. And it is currently 78 feels like 81 here right now. Some thunderstorms tonight with the cold front coming in but by 4:00pm tomorrow it is supposed to be 49 feels like 45 with just rain.



Near 80 today?  That is going to feel even colder tomorrow.  Not gonna lie, I will not run in a downpour on purpose.  I have been caught many times in the rain and it doesn't bother me too much.  But to start in the pouring rain, in coolish temps, knowing it will not stop, I won't do it.  Plus, I don't want to spend an hour trying to detangle my hair afterwards.  Now if it's a race, I have no choice but to embrace the rain.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I have gone on record many times expressing my distaste for 5ks.  That pain and lungs on fire feeling is awful.  I probably hate the last mile the most, although the first one can be rough also.  I do start near the front and hang with the 20 year old boys as long as I can and then get dropped like wet cement and made painfully aware that I am not a 20 year old male runner.  The course sometimes has a lot to do with my mile hatred.  I love ending on a downhill.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Dis5150 said:


> Off topic question: Do you guys run in the pouring rain for a training run? I have come to really hate the TM and the next few days we are supposed to get 2-3 inches of rain one day and 1-2 inches the next. I am wondering how horrible it would be to just run in it? It might rain during my March 4th marathon so I was thinking to just run in it and get used to it...?



I love running in the rain, at least when it is not too cold.  Good gear, plan to protect against chaffing and blisters and running in the rain is a great change of pace.  It is very doable (IMO).


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I have yet to run a 5K.  Dark Side will be my first.  I generally question my decision to sign up for any race the first couple of miles into it.  Then once I get over that, I enjoy the remainder of the race(s).  This tends to work well for multi race challenges because I'm completely over any negative feelings about running for the longest distance.


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Thanks! I would imagine if you didn't run in the rain in Florida you would never get to run outside!


By mid-summer, I'm basically _begging _the skies to open up and unleash some rain on me, lol! Crazily, this past summer I had very few rainy runs; the odds were not in my favor.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which mile of a 5k race is your least favorite?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Lets be honest here, the 5k race is brutal! The first mile is my least favorite because it's usually crowded and getting into a good rhythm is hard to do with so much moving around. By the end of mile 1 though the folks who went out 1-3 minutes faster than their normal pace start to thin out and the race becomes a little better.


ATTQOTD:
My usual 5k:
Mile 1-  uh-oh.  Did I go out too fast?  Better take care so I've got something left.
Mile 2-  oh, no.  I took it too easy and now I'm going to miss my time goal.
Mile 3-  ok, I recovered some.

Mile 2 gets my vote.

Hoping to find a nice 5k this year, and just see what happens when I just run and don't worry about it.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which mile of a 5k race is your least favorite?



The last one because that means it's almost over. I like 5Ks (really, I can't think of a race distance I don't like. I even like halfs, and I'm miserable at those).


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which mile of a 5k race is your least favorite?



The first isn't fun because as @KSellers88 said, it is a liar. I'll say the third is the worst for me since by then I'm begging (in my mind) for it to just be over already.


----------



## Sanchez

I will go with mile 2 as the worst in a 5k. Mile 1 is fast (sometimes too fast) but you still have energy. Mile two should mean settling into a pace but the awful realization is that you are starting to deteriorate with more than half of the race left. Mile 3 is the most physical pain but the end is near.

For mental reasons mile 2 is my least favorite.


----------



## BikeFan

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  All of them!



This.  A properly-run 5K is just absolutely miserable from start to finish.  I know I've got to spend the whole race in that "I might die, but at least the suffering will end!" zone if I want to hit my goal, and it's just awful.  The only good thing about a 5K is that it's over (relatively) quickly.  I set what is likely a lifetime PR in the 5K back in late 2016, and haven't raced one since (not counting the 5K for Dopey, which was just at a leisure pace).


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  An old coach of mine would say that if you are running the 5k properly the whole thing should hurt.  And I tend to agree with her.  I would say that each mile provides it’s own “magic”.  But if I were to pick one it would be the first mile.  I am not fast by any stretch of the word and as I take off in the first mile and my heart rate and breathing began to take off I always hate to see everyone still leaving me in the dust...  I prefer long distance!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which mile of a 5k race is your least favorite?


It really depends on the day. Some days when I cross the start I get right into my pace and the excitement fuels me until mile 2 where the magic starts to wear off and that makes mile 3 the worst because I don't run this fast, why am I running this fast, can I hang onto it until the end?

Other days I have trouble convincing my body it really wants to go at a speedy 5k pace and the first mile is a slog of me working myself up to the race pace so 2 and 3 seem like a breeze by comparison.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With spring time coming up soon, how do you adjust your running to the warmer temps? How long does it take for your to adjust?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The last few days have been around 80 here, so we are getting a early start it seems. Hopefully all the cold weather isnt gone though just yet. To adjust to warmer conditions I run more on feel than pace for a few weeks while I adjust to warmer weather running and then try to get back onto pace.



I'll be back outside so that's my only adjustment.  




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which mile of a 5k race is your least favorite?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Lets be honest here, the 5k race is brutal! The first mile is my least favorite because it's usually crowded and getting into a good rhythm is hard to do with so much moving around. By the end of mile 1 though the folks who went out 1-3 minutes faster than their normal pace start to thin out and the race becomes a little better.



I don't like 5k's.  I have done one official 5k race and it was awful.  I ran with my kids and the people who walk the race, 5 or 6 wide so they can chat during the race, they ruined it for me.  Just inconsiderate.  On top of that, I don't start feeling good until mile 4 or so.  If I were to ever run a 5k for time I would need to run a few miles before the race. 



JulieODC said:


> Joining in to admit to my distaste for 5k - takes me 3 miles to settle in, so I prefer longer distances!


Exactly!



Dis5150 said:


> Off topic question: Do you guys run in the pouring rain for a training run? I have come to really hate the TM and the next few days we are supposed to get 2-3 inches of rain one day and 1-2 inches the next. I am wondering how horrible it would be to just run in it? It might rain during my March 4th marathon so I was thinking to just run in it and get used to it...?



I will run in the rain in most above freezing temps.  If it's cold I wear my running jacket.  If it's spring or summer I just go.  My roo pouch is waterproof but I still put my phone in a ziplock to be safe and just go enjoy.  So peaceful.  And it keeps the sweat from burning my eyes so that's a bonus.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point: 
A. Zero running to 5k
B. 5k to 10k
C. 10k to Half Marathon
D. Half Marathon to Marathon
E. Marathon to Ultra

Also, using the choices above which one was more of a mental challenge? 

ATTQOTD: Physically going from couch to 5k was the most difficult. I was in bad physical condition and actually started out using a couch to 5k app. The first few weeks are not to bad, but then when it switched to more running than walking I thought I would die. The jump up to 10k and half marathon did not seem nearly as bad. In fact I would say each move up was exciting as it was something new and a first. Then when I had all the confidence in the world, I went for the marathon. Mentally this was the most difficult move up. It's so much time dedicated to long runs that seemed to last forever. The really crazy part is your long runs only go up to 20 miles and usually after completing a 20 miler I am drained and think to myself, I still have 6.2 miles to go on race day. However race day is another animal and somehow you find the strength to get that last 10k in, but its sort of a emotional roller coaster during that first marathon. The second isnt much better, but having experienced it once, you know exactly what you are in for.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: A/B - I actually trained for a 10k first. I don't think I ran a 5k till I had been running a year or so. But I also used the Couch to 5k app to get started and absolutely hated it! Probably because I was dumb and didn't actually look at what days I was supposed to be doing it and just increased every day! I quit the app when I joined the W&D 2015 board and just got "virtual coaching" from all the wonderful runners on there and also loosely followed the JG W&D plan.

ETA: D. Training for my first marathon was mentally awful! I doubted myself at every turn. This year's marathon at Dopey was much, much better, even though I ran sick, because I had a DB plan.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point:
> A. Zero running to 5k
> B. 5k to 10k
> C. 10k to Half Marathon
> D. Half Marathon to Marathon
> E. Marathon to Ultra
> 
> Also, using the choices above which one was more of a mental challenge?


I would say physically doing a 5k for the first time was crazy difficult simply because I went from nothing to regular running. Following that would be marathon because it was six days a week of training and I was tired a lot. Mentally I honestly think the that going from 10 miler (as opposed to 10k) to half marathon is always the most difficult for me because 10 milers are kind of my favorite distance and adding another 5k to that is like torture to me.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point:
> A. Zero running to 5k
> B. 5k to 10k
> C. 10k to Half Marathon
> D. Half Marathon to Marathon
> E. Marathon to Ultra
> 
> Also, using the choices above which one was more of a mental challenge?



Well, I haven't done D or E yet, so from A to C...

Physically: they all have their challenges, but I think C. Adding long runs in training wasn't bad, but I still struggle with the added distance at races. My body just doesn't seem to want to run that far in A race.

Mentally: A. Until about a week before my 5k, I wasn't confident that I could do it. For every other distance, that didn't seem to be there ... maybe because I had race experience by those longer races, so I knew I could finish a race, even if I hadn't done that particular distance before.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point:
> A. Zero running to 5k
> B. 5k to 10k
> C. 10k to Half Marathon
> D. Half Marathon to Marathon
> E. Marathon to Ultra
> 
> Also, using the choices above which one was more of a mental challenge?



D for me both mentally and physically.  That's why I'm one and done with running a marathon [Disney 2010].


----------



## LSUlakes

This we have the following folks with a race and a good amount of them spending some time in the parks!

23 - @Bree  - Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
24 - @StarGirl11  - Orange Curtain 50k (NG / N/A)
24 - @jennamfeo  - Red Rock Canyon Half Marathon (2:11:12 / N/A)
24 - @The Expert  - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A)
24 - @Dis_Yoda  - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A)
24 - @DIS-OH  - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A) GSC
24 - Bree - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A)
24 - @KSellers88  - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A)
24 - @derekleigh  - Enchanted 10k (47:50 / N/A)
24 - @txdisneygrl  - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A)
24 - @Gemini1131  - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A) GSC
24 - @TheHamm  - Enchanted 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - Gemini1131 - Princess Half Marathon (Finish / N/A) GSC
25 - txdisneygrl - Princess Half Marathon (3:00:00 / N/A)
25 - derekleigh - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
25 - Bree - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
25 - Ksellers88 - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
25 - DIS-OH - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
25 - @apdebord  - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
25 - @xjillianpaige  - Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
25 - @kleph  - The Cowtown Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal time or need some other sort of a adjustment, let me know. If anyone would like to add a race for this weekend or for some time during the 2018 calendar year, let me know as well.


Side NOTE:
This morning I found a list of races that I thought I had put into the OP, but I did not. I am happy to say that, to the best of my knowledge, everyone's races are in the OP now. If I left your race out, it is a accident, and please let me know so I can add it.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point:
> A. Zero running to 5k
> B. 5k to 10k
> C. 10k to Half Marathon
> D. Half Marathon to Marathon
> E. Marathon to Ultra
> 
> Also, using the choices above which one was more of a mental challenge?



*Physical: * A. No running to 5k.  I took a non-traditional route to the start of my running, so this one is a little different to answer.  I'm going with A, though, because at the start of 2013 I could not walk more than half a mile without stopping for a rest break.  As I started losing weight, I worked on pushing my walks longer and longer and after 5 months or so and working up to 6-7 mile walks, I started to throw in intervals of light jogging.  Rather than go from there into a 5k or other running program I started playing Ultimate again which is a more sprint-based/burst speed workout.  Still, that initial walking to get back to the point where I could start running again was by far the longest, most difficult period of my running career to date.

*Mental:*  D.  Half Marathon to Marathon.  I signed up for my first marathon along with the 10k & half at Marathon Weekend 2016 on a whim.  I thought it would be fun to see if I could even complete it and that it would be a great way to celebrate the 3 year anniversary of deciding to lose weight and also be a good bucket list item.  Then I got injured in my 3rd half that September and couldn't train at all until Thanksgiving.  I was only back up to 11-12 miles in training when Marathon Weekend rolled around.  Standing in that corral listening to Jeff Galloway talk about how big an accomplishment a marathon is and the need to "respect the distance" was terrifying given my lack of training.  Mentally, showing up and staying in that corral to start the race was tough.  Once the race started, I thought about quitting up until I passed the MK.  Something clicked and I was able to just focus on the mile I was in rather than the distance left and that race is still my most enjoyable running memory to date!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: For racing purposes, I would say A-C as I went from couch to half marathon. I was comfortable with a few miles a week, but just weeks after signing up for my first half, I fractured my tibia and heel so I lost what little training I had. 

Within training though, I would say B. 5K to 10K. Mentally it just seemed like a huge jump. Now 10Ks are one of my favorite distances!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I went couch to Half Marathon and doing that was easier than Half Marathon to Full. So D. is my answer and I never anticipate trying E. If I get comfortable enough with the marathon distance to try an ultra, I’d imagine that wouldn’t seem quite as bad.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: A-C were so long ago, I don't remember.

D Marathon is the toughest mentally, especially if you're racing.
E ultra was the toughest physically. I did a 52 milers, and that's a lot of pounding on your feet and legs. Lost my first toenail!


----------



## TheHamm

Dis5150 said:


> Off topic question: Do you guys run in the pouring rain for a training run? I have come to really hate the TM and the next few days we are supposed to get 2-3 inches of rain one day and 1-2 inches the next. I am wondering how horrible it would be to just run in it? It might rain during my March 4th marathon so I was thinking to just run in it and get used to it...?




Thank you for this question! We have spent the last 2 days living in a cloud of rain, now it is just rain.... and I tried in the cloud but it was yucky, my feet were cold, and things rubbed differently.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

AATQOTD:

Physical.
A.  Going from being lazy to being able to do a 5K was a big life change.


Mental.
I've posted about this before but physically completing my first half marathon was a beating mentally.  Like I had a mental breakdown that lasted from Mile 5 to Mile 12.  After that - it got a lot easier mentally.  I know I'm in a better mental place after being able to get through St Jude in December despite outside factors affecting my state.  Had that been my first half marathon experience, I'm pretty sure I would have just sat down on the side of the road and abandoned the race.


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point:
> A. Zero running to 5k
> B. 5k to 10k
> C. 10k to Half Marathon
> D. Half Marathon to Marathon
> E. Marathon to Ultra
> 
> Also, using the choices above which one was more of a mental challenge?



Zero to 5k was the most difficult physically the first time I did the program. I think I’ve done it twice officially start to finish. That’s kind of where I am now physically as well. Mentally the most difficult has been 10k to Half and although I’ve finished two full halfs (not counting 2015 Wine and Dine) I have yet to overcome the mental aspect of it. Something about getting up into 9+ mile distances just freezes me mentally. So I end up going into the race undertrained and the race never ends up going how I really want it to. We’ll see how it goes this time around!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Oooh, really good question! Been enjoying reading responses. 

For me, my first C25K was toughest physically. I had never been a runner and didn't know what I was doing. But I was also really proud every time I got out there. 

Mentally, D. And I say that because I haven't run a marathon. I can't convince myself that it's something I can do or that I want to do. Once I finished C25k and kept running, the half started to feel like an inevitability. Not so with the jump from half to full.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I would probably say A as well (Zero to 5K). 

I was very athletic in high school, a 3 sport school athlete and year round travel/AAU basketball player, and one of my sports was cross country.  I wasn't very good at it, JV level, but I was ok (PR of 24:03 for 5K).  I just grew up doing a LOT of stuff, and a lot of running was not really an issue for me, either regular cross country training, or just all day basketball tournament type stuff where I'd play just about the full game for 2-3 games a day.  I never really had a zero stage as a kid.

Then I went to college for basketball, and things didn't work out, and I left the team after my freshman year, and I got REALLY sedentary.  I made probably 3-4 attempts in my late 20's and 30's to get back into running via Couch to 5K, but they never stuck and I never made it past the first few weeks.  What finally made it stick was signing up with a group of weight loss buddies from another forum for the 2015 Tink HM.  We signed up in August of 2014 and at that time, I had not been running at all, although I was fairly consistent in some other group exercise classes (step aerobics and spinning).  Having that concrete race and the knowledge that I had a training plan starting in January for it, so I better get off my butt this fall and actually make it stick this time was what really put me over the hump mentally and kept me going.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: 

Physically - I would have to go with A. When I started running again I went from having not run in many years straight to a 5K race. 

Mentally - It was my first half marathon last year.  More often than not I found myself wondering what the heck I was thinking and doubting my ability to finish in a respectable (to me) time.  All that fear was for nothing because I ended up doing better than I thought I would!


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:

Pre-A.  The first 200 feet were nearly impossible.  It hurt, I thought my body would never do it.  I had never been one to run  and I simply believed there were some people for whom it would be impossible.  Once I got over that, the 5K was fine.  I was not nervous about finishing or time as I knew plenty of people walked a 5K, and I did it all the time while pushing a stroller, so it should be easier and faster without the extra weight and needing to navigate.

B- My goal of running started with this weekend's 10K.  I found this mentally daunting, and my husband was not sympathetic.  He signed me up for my first 10K on little notice and informed me that I grew two kids in less time than I had to figure out how to run a 10K, so Muscle Up, Buttercup!  I am no longer worried about running and finishing a 10K, but have zero time goals.  I want to develop a time goal, but THAT is daunting.  Committing to training is daunting.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point:
> A. Zero running to 5k
> B. 5k to 10k
> C. 10k to Half Marathon
> D. Half Marathon to Marathon
> E. Marathon to Ultra
> 
> Also, using the choices above which one was more of a mental challenge?


ATTQOTD: Hmm... physically, I guess probably half-marathon to marathon, primarily because it meant hitting the big mileage in the worst heat of summer. I didn't know until I finally had ONE cooler training run (my final one) that I felt so awful because I was flirting with heat stroke every long distance run.

Mentally none of them from 5K to marathon - my mental game has always been way stronger than my psychical game lol! In my _mind_, I can totally do an ultra. Whether I'll ever be motivated to do so remains unanswered!


----------



## ZellyB

Good question!

I'd say physically going from 5K to 10K was a a challenge.  I'd dabbled in running over a few years, so getting to a 5K wasn't that difficult, but I remember the first time I ran 4 miles thinking how hard that was.  Funny now to think about that.

Mentally was probably the half to the full.  I knew my body was capable of it if I just did the training, but 26.2 just seemed like an insurmountable number sometimes.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point:
> A. Zero running to 5k
> B. 5k to 10k
> C. 10k to Half Marathon
> D. Half Marathon to Marathon
> E. Marathon to Ultra
> 
> Also, using the choices above which one was more of a mental challenge?


D. Half to Full

It was a lot harder for me than I expected. While my actual race experiences have been great with marathons so far the training is just plain hard. I think it was also the hardest mentally because in training I would just want to be done after 15 miles. I really had no problem going from not running to 10K (I didn't start with a 5K), and 10K to half wasn't a problem either really.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: D. Half to Full. From the training to the mental struggle, it has definitely been the hardest for me. I started with a half marathon, which is completely backwards but I think is the main reason I had no problems doing 5Ks and 10Ks afterward.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Like others I went Couch to Half Marathon.  10 of the 12 months of training were just physically challenging.  Mentally, I struggle over 8 miles unless I can keep my mind engaged (listen to lots of history podcasts).

This question actually nicely ties into a post I was working on before I logged in, so LSULakers, thanks for reading my mind on this topic.

Debating training for, and trying to complete, the WDW Marathon in January.  I know that I am able to successfully complete a half marathon but keep going back and forth about trying for a full.

For those of you that have gone from the half to the full, why did you make the leap?  What was the most challenging?  What would you do the same/different?  Looking back, would you do it again?  Were you: one and done, hooked on the distance, or did it one more time for Goofy/Dopey?  If you did your first one as part of either the Goofy or Dopey Challenge, what would you tell that prior version of you if you could go back in time and do it again?


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I think the transition from couch to 5k was the hardest physically for me. I always hated running growing up and thought in the back of my head that I was in “decent shape” until I started training for my first 5k. Like others, mentally the half to a full was the hardest. A marathon is just a really long ways to run and even thinking about those long training runs was really scary/intimidating to even think about. 

@LdyStormy76 - I decided I was going to make the leap from half to full when I was running the princess half marathon as part of the challenge. After training for 19.3 over two days made the idea of training for 26.2 seem a lot more possible. 

Yesterday’s QOTD: I really like running in the cold so I’m not looking forward to the warmer temps. I do want to add that NC cold doesn’t compare to the temps some of you all run in. Just going to have to hydrate more before runs and will probably start waking up earlier for runs to beat the heat.


----------



## MissLiss279

LdyStormy76 said:


> For those of you that have gone from the half to the full, why did you make the leap?  What was the most challenging?  What would you do the same/different?  Looking back, would you do it again?  Were you: one and done, hooked on the distance, or did it one more time for Goofy/Dopey?  If you did your first one as part of either the Goofy or Dopey Challenge, what would you tell that prior version of you if you could go back in time and do it again?


My local race series started offering a back to back race challenge (spring half to fall full). New year’s eve, right before prices went up, I signed up, and then had to train.  This was a couple of months after running my first two half marathons (September and October 2014).
One of the hardest things mentally was thinking about the whole distance. It’s twice as far as a half. I was training through a running store and their training groups. When the fall marathon training started, they switched to pace groups, so I was able to run most of my long runs (and some of the other runs) with people - some who hadn’t ran one before and some who had. 
Once you start looking at the training schedule one week at a time, and you think ‘Oh, that long run is only one or two miles longer than I have run. I can do that.’ Start thinking about it in smaller chunks, and you slowly build the mileage. Then it seems to be more manageable and achievable. 
Before I ran that first marathon I signed up for Dopey, so I knew it wasn’t going to be a one and done. My first marathon was in October of 2015, and now I have ran 13, and I keep signing up for more. I love the challenge of them. I don’t have kids, so I don’t have to worry as much with working around other people’s schedules. 
Joining a running group has probably been one of the things that keeps me running. I love my running friends, and I think it would be a whole lot harder to be motivated to run without them.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point:
> A. Zero running to 5k
> B. 5k to 10k
> C. 10k to Half Marathon
> D. Half Marathon to Marathon
> E. Marathon to Ultra
> 
> Also, using the choices above which one was more of a mental challenge?



ATTQOTD part A:

(A) Zero to 5k was by far the hardest.  It took 4 months before I could physically do the distance. 

Part B: 

Again Zero to 5k was a huge mental barrier. Even after I was running the distance I wasn’t mentally convinced I would complete a race.  Until I did!  2017 Dark Side 5k broke that mental barrier and turned 5k from a almost unobtainable goal to an average training prepping for my first half marathon.


----------



## ZellyB

LdyStormy76 said:


> For those of you that have gone from the half to the full, why did you make the leap?  What was the most challenging?  What would you do the same/different?  Looking back, would you do it again?  Were you: one and done, hooked on the distance, or did it one more time for Goofy/Dopey?  If you did your first one as part of either the Goofy or Dopey Challenge, what would you tell that prior version of you if you could go back in time and do it again?



I was on a longer training run for my first half with our Galloway training group when someone told me about runDisney and the 20th anniversary and I declared to my husband, “we should do that!”  A day later we were registered, so I signed up for a marathon before running my first half. So yeah, not a lot of deliberation from me. That’s what a runner’s high can do to you. Lol. 

Most challenging is just finding the time to do the training and being disciplined to stick to it. I firmly believe if you have the right training plan and you stick to it faithfully anyone can complete a marathon. On Mile 22 or so of that first marathon I declared myself one and done. This past January I just finished my 7th marathon which included 2 Goofy and 1 Dopey challenge. So, yeah. Never believe one and done during or shortly after a marathon. 

My first one was not Goofy or Dopey but the advice is the same as I listed above. Running marathons is really about commitment and discipline to train. That’s the real work. The race is the reward. And, honestly, just do it.


----------



## Wendy98

I do things backwards.  The first race I ever formally had a training plan for was a marathon.  I had started running a few years prior as a way to get in shape.  I did a 10k--didn't really train, just went with where I was fitness wise.  I ran a 15k during that first marathon training cycle.  I did my very first 5k a couple of weeks after my first marathon.  I had run a few marathons before I ever did a half marathon.

The absolute hardest is going from nothing to running.  OMG, I still remember the hurt.  My lungs hurt.  My legs hurt and felt incredibly itchy.  I would make myself run to a certain spot, like maybe the 3rd telephone pole, and then take a walk break.  I congratulate anyone who picks this up out of the blue because starting is not easy.


----------



## BikeFan

ATQOTD: D
Going from half to full was tough mentally, because it was such a big jump, from 13.1 to 26.2.  3.1 to 6.2 to 10 to 13.1 is such a nice progression, and then you literally double all that to go from 13.1 to 26.2.  Mentally, it was a tough nut to crack back when I was running my first full.  Of course having done 17 fulls and 3 ultras, the full seems so much easier these days!    Once you develop that "cruise gear" in your running, you'd be surprised how long you can go.  Having run up to a 50 miler, it's not that hard, believe it or not.  It's just one foot in front of the other (albeit for a really long time!  ).  You need to respect the longer distances, but don't be intimidated by them.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I guess I would say D for both.  A half was the first race I ran.  I probably ran for about 1 to 1.5 years before I signed up for a race.    Most of the running I did before was just for myself, and decided, after a while, why not sign up for a race.  My wife's first reaction was "don't you need to train for that??".  I thought all the running I was doing counted as training!

When I decided to tackle a full, I joined my running club and started following the training plan they provided.


----------



## KingLlama

Back in the saddle....

-Sixty days out from the Dark Side half. Been a bit stagnant in my workouts and diet, so getting that on lock. It's my first half, and I don't need to die out there. Or get swept. Or both.

-I've only done a 5K and a 10K, and I have to say that the 10K was tougher. But that was primarily because it was a brand-new 10K that was added to a popular 5K. So there just weren't that many running 10, and so I felt very alone out there in (nearly) last place. Training-wise, just getting started was hard, but once I switched to Galloway, it got much smoother.

-Experimented with a Honey Stinger wafer during my training run on Monday. Couldn't tell a difference afterward, but it tasted fine and didn't bother me at all. What does everyone put in their belt for longer races? I need to try new things between now and April.

-First 10-miler in two weeks. Falls right on the day when my training plan calls for 10 miles, so it's perfect. And it's a brand-new race, so I'm excited to be part of the inaugural "class".


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which mile of a 5k race is your least favorite?



The middle, it is almost always my slowest as well.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point:
> A. Zero running to 5k
> B. 5k to 10k
> C. 10k to Half Marathon
> D. Half Marathon to Marathon
> E. Marathon to Ultra



D but I haven't run an Ultra so E is out.  I didn't find any of the other all that difficult really but the training difference between a Half and Full is what makes that jump so hard.  Generally I could go out and run a half at any time even this time of year when my miles are down.  A marathon though requires me to stick to a training plan.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: The first time I did C25K, I was so excited and did it with a friend that I loved it. After I returned to running after a multiyear break, C25K seemed really hard, I wasn't prepared for it to be harder than the first time. 
I am currently struggling with making the commitment to jump from 13.1 to 26.2 ... I mean, shouldn't there be a 3/4 marathon as a stepping stone??


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: 10k to Half Marathon for me, both physically and mentally.  Going beyond the hour mark in training just seemed like this massive hurdle to keep my mind engaged, and that is also when I had the privilege of experiencing all the typical running related ailments (shin splints, plantar fasciitis, IT Band issues).  After I completed a half, the progression to a full seemed more straight forward


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point:
> A. Zero running to 5k
> B. 5k to 10k
> C. 10k to Half Marathon
> D. Half Marathon to Marathon
> E. Marathon to Ultra
> 
> Also, using the choices above which one was more of a mental challenge?



Of these answers, probably D (Half to Full).  But honestly, the hardest was probably Goofy to Dopey.  The 4-day training runs totally took over my schedule, and were physically and mentally taxing.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Count me among the couch to half runners.  I had to frequently tell myself early on that I had months to build up to 13.1 miles when 30 minutes felt exhausting.  6 years later and I have yet to talk myself into attempting a full.  During the end of my long training runs I often question my life choices in signing up for a half.  

For those reasons, I think half to full is the most difficult challenge for me.  Speaking for myself, I still believe that training for a half offers me similar benefits as training for a full without the time costs that training for a full would entail.  

All that said, if I ever sign up for a full, I'm doing at least Goofy and possibly Dopey as part of it.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: nothing to 5k. I was so out of shape and hadn’t run in at least a decade. Once I started I kept thinking anything was possible. That thought lingered until about mile 6 or so of a run. Never run a half or a full....but...half has been the goal.

Also, today I found next school years calendar that I’ve been BEGGING my boss to show me. It was just hanging out on a copier so naturally I made myself a copy and realized I have the Friday off before wine and dine. It’s not technically off but no students and an easy day to miss. So I found my boss and fessed up to stealing his calendar and begged for time off. Looks like the odds are very good I will get to runDisney next fall. Probably the 10k, only because I’m afraid to run a half then fly home the same day. No one else shares my excitement in this so I had to share.


----------



## Dis5150

Well I chickened out and ran on the TM instead of in the rain. It was 45 feels like 39 and I just didn’t feel like being wet and cold on my drive home. But total respect for those of you who run on the TM for lots of runs! I wanted to quit from boredom after the first mile but managed to suck it up and run the 5.5 miles. Tomorrow is thunderstorms so I will be back on the TM.


----------



## JulieODC

I am tempted to answer D. I haven’t run a marathon, but the fear of the training is what is holding me back.

Otherwise, it was probably when I came back to running as an adult and signed up for the PHM - essentially doing a couch to half. I think the time from couch to 10k was physically the hardest. Once I was at the 10k, 10k to half was just about the time commitment. 

(And I fully realize that my 2nd answer contradicts the fear I have about going from half to marathon. Maybe I am not so afraid of the physical aspect of running that distance, but having the time and dedication to train).


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point:
> A. Zero running to 5k
> B. 5k to 10k
> C. 10k to Half Marathon
> D. Half Marathon to Marathon
> E. Marathon to Ultra



I’m going to go with D, but that’s mostly because I trained for my first Marathon in the context of training for my first multi-race challenge, which was probably not the best idea.

I went from 5K to 10K to Half pretty seemlessly, because I had a goal for a half marathon, and after I ran my first 10K and felt great I was able to speed the process up a bit more.

The time it takes, training wise, to jump from a half to a full is significant. But the real jump is mostly mental.

My BFFs are doing their first 50k this weekend (though one did a trail one last weekend), and their thoughts about it coming off of Dopey/Marathon were - I’m basically trained up for a marathon and I feel good, what’s another six miles?


----------



## Jules76126

For me, I have never run anything over a 5K distance. I just lose motivation to stick with the training. It used to be a time thing as it was unpredictable when I would get home from work and it was easy to miss 3 days in a row and then I was like I'll just get back at it next week. With my current job, I get home much more consistently, especially in the spring and summer so finally hoping to conquer a longer distance.


----------



## Miranda

KingLlama said:


> -Experimented with a Honey Stinger wafer during my training run on Monday. Couldn't tell a difference afterward, but it tasted fine and didn't bother me at all. What does everyone put in their belt for longer races? I need to try new things between now and April.


I prefer gels, although the brands I get aren't very gel-y.  Squishy semi-liquid product in a packet is too long to say, though.   Huma (fruit puree and chia seeds), Untapped (maple syrup), or Honey Stinger (honey).


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?

ATTQOTD: My sample size is small with my only race being the marathon in 2016. We started our trip in Friday and stopped in Gainesville, FL that night. Saturday we drive to the expo before checking in and then spent half a day at Hollywood Studious. We took it easy and the main reason we went to HS was the carb loading meal at Momma Melrose. I was in bed by 8:30 that night. Post race we hit the parks and had a post race dinner at Ohana to "celebrate". It was not a great race and I was kinda disappointed with my effort and result. We spent the next few days in the parks. I struggle with the idea of touring the parks prior to the race for fear of to much time on my feet.


----------



## SheHulk

Saw this in a new issue of the Cognitive Science journal, Trends in Cognitive Sciences:
"Prominent models in the cognitive sciences indicate that mental and physical effort is costly, and that we avoid it. Here, we suggest that this is only half of the story. 
Humans and non-human animals alike tend to associate effort with reward and will sometimes select objects or activities precisely because they require effort (e.g., mountain climbing, ultra-marathons)."

Jeez, the ante has really been upped. Marathons aren't the example of a high-effort activity, it has to be an ultra-marathon


----------



## SheHulk

Oh, and ATTQOTD: I do my best to plan park days after the event. Never ran multiple races. The first two (Disney) marathons I ran, I overdid it in the parks in the days prior and my feet were trashed by the time I got to the starting line. I learned my lesson for sure.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?



I'm going to answer this for WDW only as Disneyland is more of a vacation. 

For WDW trips, we usually go for a long weekend/challenge (10K/Half Marathon) with the following layout:

Thursday:
11:00AM - Leave House
2:00PM - Arrive at EXPO for Bib Pick Up
3:30PM - Arrive at Hotel
5:00PM - Eat Dinner (Usually in Disney Springs but sometimes switch it up)

Friday:
Morning - Park Time
Lunch - In Park
Afternoon - Relax at Hotel
Dinner - around 5:00PM - Italian Food
Relax in Hotel Room and bed around 8PM/9PM

Saturday:
2:45AM - Wake Up
3:15AM - Head to Race
5:30AM - Race!

9:30AM - Park Time
12:00PM - Lunch
Afternoon - Relax at Hotel
5:00PM - Dinner (Protein Based)
8:00PM - Dinner

Sunday:
2:45AM - Wake Up
3:15AM - Head to Race
5:30AM - Race!
Finish Race & Clean Up
Lunch
Drive Home

Our Park Time isn't intense but we at least do our FP+


----------



## MissLiss279

KingLlama said:


> Back in the saddle....
> 
> -Experimented with a Honey Stinger wafer during my training run on Monday. Couldn't tell a difference afterward, but it tasted fine and didn't bother me at all. What does everyone put in their belt for longer races? I need to try new things between now and April.



I like Gu Chews. I usually have used the Watermelon flavor, but have recently started using the Strawberry flavor as well, because it has caffeine. For the most part, I haven’t disliked any of the ‘chew’ type nutrition that I have tried, I just seemed to stick with the Gu Chews. I’ve also used peanut butter pretzels before for marathons, but I can get tired of those pretty quickly. Occasionally I will use a Gu gel (mocha, chocolate, or vanilla type flavors). My stomach doesn’t seem to be too picky.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?


 We make it in to a full fledged vacation for Disney Marathon weekend with the 10K and 1/2 marathon book-ended with park and pool time.  Arrive on Wednesday [Expo day], get settled in and prep for our two races.  Come Sunday, we spectate the full marathon from the BC and head to Epcot to do the same.  Followed by 4 days of pool and park time leaving on the following Thursday.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: For the most part, if I had a choice, I would choose to tour the parks for a few days after the races. But since, I have done Dopey or the Dark Side Challenge + 5k, it’s just too many extra days off work to make that work. I do usually go to the parks after the races. I’m usually back in my room by 7ish. I try to make a point of not standing too long in lines. If a line is longer than 20-30 minutes, I won’t wait. Standing seems to be harder on my feet than walking around.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Sunday will be my 7th runDisney event and this is the first time we are not having too much park time prior to race day.  I personally have only done 1 challenge weekend, 2017 Wine and Dine, and we spent a lot of time in the parks.  We arrived Tuesday and went straight to Epcot.  We are not really go-go-go people in the parks, we take our time walking around and take breaks (like at La Cava!).  On Friday before the 10K, we walked to DHS from Swan, then back to Epcot, then back to the Swan for bed and I think I was asleep by 8:30.  After the 10K, we walked to Epcot for the Parisian Brunch event, walked around Epcot for a few hours using some Fast Passes and snacking at the booths, before going back to the Swan where I took a nap and then we had dinner at Il Mulino.  Going to the parks keeps my mind occupied before a race, so I don't mind it at all.

For Princess, we will be landing around 8:30 tomorrow morning (yay!) and then going all day...expo, DHS, Epcot and hopefully Trader Sam's!  Early morning on Saturday at AK, then probably hitting some spots at Disney Springs before going back to our room at Wilderness Lodge to get ready for dinner at Artist Point.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?



I have also done 1 rD race (2017 Princess) and was really happy with our schedule. I hope to do something similar for Marathon Weekend, but unfortunately might have to cut a day off the end. We didn't hit park opening any of the days, but stayed for all of the night shows, which was a good balance. 

Friday: Flew to MCO, arriving early evening. Went to Disney Springs.
Saturday: Expo 1st thing in the morning, then AK. 
Sunday: Race, Epcot 
Monday: MK
Tuesday: Slept in a bit, then DHS
Wednesday: DS in the morning, flew out at 1pm


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?



I like to plan my WDW trips so that I show up a day or so before the Expo.  I go into the parks as normal and plan to hit any fireworks shows that I've targeted for the trip the day of arrival or the day of the Expo.  Once the races start, I will typically race, head back to the room for a shower and a quick nap and then go to the parks from lunch through dinner.  After an early dinner I head back for "quiet time" and try to get to sleep early.  The races don't really affect my time in the parks other than heading out a little early to go to bed for the next insanely early wake up call.  The park time helps me recover more efficiently than laying around at a resort.  I'll also generally fly home the Monday after the races, so all my park time is front-loaded.


----------



## LSUlakes

100 pages!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?


ATTQOTD: I think I'm kind of an exception in this area, as I live 100 miles from WDW and visit multiple times a year, so race weekends are first and foremost about the races, not vacation/park time. If I'm not feeling up to it, I'll skip the parks entirely on a race trip. But I usually do get a little park time between races - I'll pop into a park to do a couple rides and grab lunch. And I always go to a park the night after my last race of a weekend for dinner, rides, and fireworks.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  I've done the marathon the last 3 years.  I have not done Dopey, but that would probably change my strategy.  Anyways, for my 1st and 3rd trip, we arrived on Friday... did Expo on Saturday... raced Sunday... and then had a full week to play down in WDW afterwards.  I liked that a lot.  However, I think the runner vibe would be higher the week before the race.  By Wednesday (after the marathon) I just assume I'm one of the very few runners left down there.  It's probably more fun/exciting (from a runner's perspective) getting down there earlier.  But I'd probably end up in the parks too much and then just would crash.

On my 2nd marathon, we actually just went down there for ~4 days (Fri through maybe Tuesday morning) and did NO parks.  It was actually very relaxing.  We filled our time with expo, eating at random places, checking out hotels we hadn't seen before, Disney Springs, mini-golf, etc.  It was actually really fun and we never entered a park.


----------



## Nole95

We usually do a combination of parks and races.  This year DW and I did Dopey without the kids in tow.

We did three parks in one day after the 5K, which was fine.  We did have a little nap in between park 2 and park 3, and we were still in bed by 9:30.
We did not do any other parks until after the marathon.  However, we kept moving to keep the legs fresh, and that seemed to work out fine for us.

When I did Goofy back in 2015, the whole family was along for the trip.  We did MK right after the half, and while I was tired, it did not seem to affect me much the next day when I had to run the full.

On the flip side, we did Dark Side in 2016 and did no parks.  We told the kids ahead of time that we were staying at Beach Club, and they would be able to swim in that great pool every day we were there.  Surprisingly they were fine with that, and we had a great little vacation.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?



I only have a small sample size, but previously I've done races either at the very beginning or the middle.



LSUlakes said:


> 100 pages!



So ... how does this compare to last year?


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?



This will be our 3rd runDisney race and we’re doing all 3 this time. We arrive Wednesday and will hit the expo Thursday. After that,  Park time will come Tuesday and after since we leave Friday. Bling > Parks!  If we were not DVC owners, we might do things differently though.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: How do I plan? "Poorly" as my feet can attest   I have only done 2 rD weekends.  The DL one went better in terms of how I felt at race time, maybe because the parks are smaller, maybe just because the race was right when I got out of bed and I didn't have a chance to make poor life decisions and do half a park day on the same day as the race.  For DL, I did 2 of 3 park days before, and the other one the same day as the race.  For WDW, I did 2 before, 1 day of, and 2 after.

Tink 2015 - Arrive mid-afternoon Thursday and wandered around the hotel and DD.  Friday, expo and park time across both parks.  Saturday, arrived at rope drop, ate breakfast in DL at a place over near the Haunted Mansion and saw this line forming, so we went and got into it after we finished eating... turned out to be the grand reopening with the Hat Box Ghost, stayed at the park all day until we had dinner reservations at DD, then we relaxed with a long dinner that evening.  I think we ended up watching the fireworks?  Sunday was race day, then we did DCA that day and closed the park down even though I was exhausted, but I really wanted to see the World of Color show.  Flew home midday Monday, so no Disney stuff, just breakfast at the hotel and off to the airport.  So, we did 3 park days: 2 before and 1 day-of the race.

W&D 2015 - Arrive Wednesday late-afternoon and chilled out at the hotel.  Thursday, expo, then parks.  Friday, parks.  Saturday, half a day of parks, then got ~1-2pm "lunch" that was a dinner sized meal, went back to the hotel to rest and relax, then had "dinner" that was a normal pre-race breakfast meal, and off to the craziness that was the lightning delayed last night time W&D.  My feet were already killing me by the time the race started even though I did manage to finally find an aisle in the baseball stadium to sit down on the steps to wait out the delay.  While I was disappointed the race was shortened, my feet were not.  Then I stayed at Epcot until like 15 minutes before the after party was over... 2:45am?  3:45am?  I can't remember if it ended at 3 or 4am.  Anyway then I slept in and met my parents for lunch before they headed home... it was the first day of MVMCP that year, so I got a bracelet for that instead of using a day on my hopper and I bummed around until I could enter MK at 4:00 for that, and I was there right until midnight.  Monday, I did just about a full park day, my flight home was really late and I didn't need to be on DME until like 4 or 5pm.  So, for that one I did 5 park days (4 day hopper and 1 MVMCP bracelet)... 2 days before race day, 1 day of race day, and 2 days after.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> I only have a small sample size, but previously I've done races either at the very beginning or the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> So ... how does this compare to last year?



Last year we hit 100 pages on 2/16. A little behind last years pace at the moment.


----------



## jennamfeo

Hey y'all! Just FYI:

*It's National Margarita Day!!*


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: Our family always does the 5k together during marathon weekend, so we have to arrive by Wed at the latest.  Since marathon weekend is always right around when school starts (or, in the case of this year, the weekend after school starts), we usually can't hang around after race weekend to do the parks.  So we end up going to the parks almost every race day, but usually are a bit leisurely in our touring and we'll head back to our resort right after dinner to relax and go to bed early


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Last year we hit 100 pages on 2/16. A little behind last years pace at the moment.



Maybe we started in a different corral this year?  We don't want to go out too fast.  Plenty of time to catch up!


----------



## JeffW

LSUlakes said:


> Last year we hit 100 pages on 2/16. A little behind last years pace at the moment.



There was a lot of activity on these boards last year with Marathon Weekend registration on Valentine's Day.  I'm glad they moved it back this year


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

My race weekend plans are scheduled around work and when I and members of my traveling party can get time off. Most of the time, this means my vacations are front-loaded with time out/at the parks before or during the days when I have races. That said, I greatly prefer scheduling my free time on a runcation for after my running events are done. Yeah, I’m a little sore; but it’s so much easier to celebrate and I’m much more relaxed.

Super excited that Marathon Weekend is later next year and I’ll have a few days at the parks after Dopey is over.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?



Generally I plan for my park days to be before the race and I never leave on race day.  I normally fly home on Monday or move onto the rest of my trip.  For the W&D this year we will be leaving Monday to go visit family in Florida.  I think the only time I didn't leave the day after a race was the 2011 Full and that was only because of the Marathon Monday promotion.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?


My racecations have always been runDisney. I plan park time before during and after. For something like Dopey I’ll take it easy the day before the half and full. All other days are go go go for me.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?



My first two Dopeys, I did park time a LOT more than I probably should have - and definitely more than I did this year. 2017, we actually stayed at Beach Club, so luckily I had the draw of pool time at Stormalong Bay to keep me out of the parks.

I'm lucky that I'm usually here before Christmas/New Year's, so I can get all of my park desires out of my system before race weekend approaches, that way I can go with the flow more and pool-hang or spend time with DisFriends or do what my friends visiting from out of town want to do without FOMO.

This year, apart from the HHHH meet-up and DATW, I didn't really get to do much of any of that - I was dealing with an injury to my heel/Achilles that had required a cortisone shot and I wanted to stay off my feet as much as possible, plus I had some family unpleasantness at home that had me pre-occupied (My Mom was diagnosed with Parkinson's about two months prior, but I digress ...).

Anyway. I always say that if you have PR/time aspirations or are doing a Challenge, if you can swing it - do the park time AFTER the races. It's restorative and a good chance to take medal pictures and celebrate.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  we now live 40-50 minutes away, but prior race weekends we were 3 hours away. 

2015 - Ran the Princess 10K. The two kids and I drove up on Friday and met my SIL, BIL & two nephews who just got off a Disney cruise and were spending a few extra days at the parks. I vowed never to do it again. The kids wouldn’t go to sleep and it was 11pm before I knew it.  I had to take a nap the afternoon of the 10K. 

2017 - All three PHM races. I drove up on Thursday all by myself and stayed until Monday. It was divine.  I hung out at the resort and pool during the day. I ate an early dinner at a signature restaurant, had a glass of wine at the hotel lounge then was in bed at 7pm.  I went to MK in the late afternoon on Sunday, did a few things, had dinner at BOG and watched Wishes.  It was a heavenly trip. 

2018 - All three PHM races.  We got here this morning and went to the expo, had lunch in Epcot and are now hanging at Beach Club. My DD is with me and we will go to MK Friday morning, have lunch at BOG then we are done with parks.  Pool time and resort time only!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: We have done both and this year at Dopey we didn't do parks AT ALL. With all the early mornings, then getting sick, I didn't feel like we missed out by not doing them. If we do Marathon Weekend next year I hope we can do a little before but the majority of our park time after the marathon.


----------



## kleph

Dis5150 said:


> Well I chickened out and ran on the TM instead of in the rain. It was 45 feels like 39 and I just didn’t feel like being wet and cold on my drive home. But total respect for those of you who run on the TM for lots of runs! I wanted to quit from boredom after the first mile but managed to suck it up and run the 5.5 miles. Tomorrow is thunderstorms so I will be back on the TM.



no worries. i put in a cold, rain run in for ya this morning.


----------



## Chaitali

Generally, my vacation time is after the race when I combine the two.  I did that for all my Disney races, for RnR Vegas, and for the Nationwide Half in Columbus.  I just feel like I couldn't really enjoy the vacation fully before the race and I'd be too concerned with resting my feet, being careful with food, etc.


----------



## Keels

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: We have done both and this year at Dopey we didn't do parks AT ALL. With all the early mornings, then getting sick, I didn't feel like we missed out by not doing them. If we do Marathon Weekend next year I hope we can do a little before but the majority of our park time after the marathon.



DATW ... DATW ... DATW ...


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> DATW ... DATW ... DATW ...


I plan on not doing any parks during Marathon Weekend 2019 EXCEPT one day at Epcot to DATW!
_But plans can change...._


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?



I do the before, during and after strategy but I limit my park time before and between races. I've completed one challenge so far (SW Light Side 10k/Half) and it seemed to work out well. That was 2017 when I was going for the Coast to Coast using the canceled WDW Half, followed by SWLS the next weekend. The last time I've been to Disney now that I think about it!



LSUlakes said:


> Last year we hit 100 pages on 2/16. A little behind last years pace at the moment.



As long as we don't see the balloon ladies behind us we should be good.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I have done two marathon weekends, and parks were a big part of the planning.  2016 Goofy, we flew down on Thursday night.  Friday was AK and expo, Sat was Epcot, and Sunday was MK day, and fly back home early Monday morning.....like 6:30 am so we could get the kids to school before 8am central time....

This year was Dopey, and was an example of what not to do.  8 night cruise the week of Xmas, Dec 31st-Jan 3rd were Universal days and they were full days.  5k day was move to AOA and go to HS.  Friday was AK day, and run that race fast so we could get to AK before rope-drop with 1000s of my friends.  Saturday was MK day, and I crashed and burned around 4pm.  The family went back to MK for the night time shows so I missed Happily Ever After.  Sunday was get in the car and start the drive back home post marathon (darn kids and school).  Having a 17 year old made that first part of the drive soooo much easier so I could just vegetate in the passenger seat while wife and son took turns driving.


----------



## flav

Catching up on ATTQOTD

*Hardest 5k portion:* None so far, the 5k I ran were all for fun and themed so they were pleasant from beginning to the end. The costumed one I ran for charity a week before WnD Two Course Challenge was in a stadium so I arrived already warmed up and gave it a try... Beating an objective I did not know I had.

*Hardest distance to train for:*

Gym to 5k was spread over a summer... Easy except when I was skipping too many training runs.
5k to 10k was with a coach who confirmed everything was ok with my position... Easy because I was structured and motivated.
10k to half was because I had registered to WnD Two Course Challenge... I discovered that I loved longer runs so, easy. Looking forward to see if I have as much fun training for another half.

*Trip planning:*
Detailed planning involved mostly because I dream and read about everything Disney for an entire year before going.
For WnD Two Course Challenge:

Thursday I flew in to be sure to make it relax and on time (we can have snowstorm in November here). I installed myself at the resort, picked up milk, bread, eggs at the food court, went for a short run, went to the Expo, explored another resort and Disney Spring.
Friday was a full park day. I was the first in MK for BOG breakfast and some rides, then went to AK to visit Pandora, then went to see the fireworks at MK.
Saturday I ran the 10k. After shower and breakfast, I visited Epcot then went to MK for the afternoon parade and ended up at HS for Fantasmic.
Sunday I ran the half. After shower and breakfast, I lounged at the pool then took a nap. I ate diner at the food court before heading to the DISmeet (thanks @Keels) prior to the official party in Epcot were I stayed until the end.
Monday I had a water park ticket so I spent the day there before catching an evening flight back home.
Some of the best (alone) 5 days of my life... 150k on my feet, max 25h of sleep, and a smile all along.


----------



## Keels

flav said:


> Monday I had a water park ticket so I spent the day there before catching an evening flight back home.



My girl @flav hit on a real market inefficiency ... the WATER PARK day!!! That's a brilliant use of post-race vacation days without going to the parks.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> DATW ... DATW ... DATW ...



Oh crap, I forgot about DATW. I was going to go over to Universal on Monday. Looks like I might have to take an extra day off work. (Now if only I knew who my boss was so that I could ask for vacation days ... this new job has been super fun)


----------



## Dis5150

Keels said:


> DATW ... DATW ... DATW ...



Haha, obviously I figured that was a given.


----------



## flav

Keels said:


> My girl @flav hit on a real market inefficiency ... the WATER PARK day!!! That's a brilliant use of post-race vacation days without going to the parks.


Yes, you can alternate floating on the Lazy River (rest), going up and down the mountain for those slides (move that lactid acid if any), swim the wave pool (cross train) and have a drink there too (refuel). The perfect post-race day... The water park was virtually empty.


----------



## huggybuff

Good luck to everyone running Princess this weekend!!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?



Disneyland (I visit frequently): 

Friday:  Arrive early to mid afternoon.  Go to Expo.  If running a challenge, head to hotel after Expo and rest up for 10K.

Saturday:  Visit parks no matter what.  However this is a light touring day.  Avoid long lines, obtain as many fastpasses as possible, watch shows, movies, etc that involve lots of sitting down.  Head back to hotel no later than 7:00pm for early bed.  

Race day:  Visit the parks after the race.  Stay until the fireworks.  May watch 10:30 Fantasmic if I'm not completely exhausted.  Usually I head back after the fireworks when running a challenge.

Day after race (with annual pass):  Go to parks for an hour or two to help shake out the soreness.  Start drive home around 2:00pm.

I've done Disney World two different ways:

2012 Wine & Dine Half.  I arrived in Orlando late Monday evening before the Saturday night half.  Did normal parks touring Tuesday through Friday.  

Saturday (late night race):  Slept in.  I had planned to stay off my feet altogether this day, but soon realized that I was going stir crazy sitting around my room and needed to find an outlet for my nervous energy.  I decided to head to Epcot, which I chose because I could do things like ride Ellen's Energy Adventure and thus stay off my feet and out of the sun for a very long time, but still be doing something.  Left Epcot around 4:00pm.  Race went fine.

Sunday:  Went to Epcot after sleeping late.  Stayed for Illuminations.

Monday:  Magic Kingdom and MVMCP.  Left the next morning.

This plan was not ideal.  I would have preferred to do the parks after the race.  But it was this or not do the race at all.  Interestingly enough, my ability to complete a half marathon days after getting over a cold and doing 4 days of intensive touring of Walt Disney World before the race told me that I could finish a 10K and Half on back to back days with proper training.  This made the idea of doing the Rebel Challenge and Dark Side Challenge not insane.  

2017 & 2018 Dark Side:

Wednesday:  Red eye to Orlando

Thursday 2017:  Expo and Disney Springs.  Early bedtime. 
Thursday 2018:  One park and the Expo.  My sister is coming with and has fewer days in Florida than me.  Early bedtime.

Friday 2017:  Magic Kingdom with breakfast at Be Our Guest.  FastPass or short wait times.  Dinner and early bedtime.
Friday 2018:  5K with same plan as last year.  

Saturday:  10K with a park afterwards.  Very light touring.  FastPass or short wait times.  Stay off feet!!!!!

Sunday:  Half with a park afterwards.  Again FastPass or short wait times.  Watch fireworks to celebrate.  Go to bed.

Monday:  Sleep in.  Tour parks afterwards.  Last year I did the Star Wars Guided Tour the day after the race.  That was entirely too much walking.  I had the blister to prove it afterwards.  Will take it easier this year.  

Tuesday through Friday:  Enjoy the parks.  I reserve the right to sleep in at least one day if I want to.  Wear my medals around the parks, especially the days immediately following the race.  

I understand the reasoning behind staying off your feet before a race.  However, any race held on Disney property also involves the ability to spend time in Disneyland or Disney World.  So I try to sit down a lot when touring the parks before a race.  I may tolerate longer lines after the race (or longest race if doing a challenge), but not before the race.  This has worked for me.  Maybe I'm compromising my time, but I define a successful race as not being swept.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis5150 said:


> Haha, obviously I figured that was a given.



So I will just go ahead and pencil in EPCOT as the park day on the ole schedule for Monday after the race!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I don't drink, but I think Epcot is the perfect post race park especially after a race such as Dark Side or Wine & Dine with all the food booths offering so many great food options, many of which I will now eat after carefully monitoring what I eat before the race(s).


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: We normally don't arrive until a day or two before the challenges, but we still visit the parks on the days leading up to the runs. This year we leave tomorrow and I'll run the Challenge, but visit parks tomorrow when we get there and Saturday as well. I find that staying moving helps in my recovery and helps me sleep really well at night.


----------



## Miranda

I have another race to add, my running group picked our fall race. 

September
30 - Miranda - Wineglass Half Marathon (NG / N/A)


----------



## McNs

ATYQOTD half to full change was by far the hardest, though I clearly remember the pain of my first half it had nothing on my first full. I remember the point training for my first full that a half wasn't far enough for a training run. Then I clearly remember my first full hitting the wall at 32km and fully understanding at that point just how hard a full is. 

ATT5KQOTD well I'm fully metric so the 4th km (km3 - km4) is the hardest - fatigue setting in and lungs are burning but still far from the finish. The last km is the easiest in terms of just surviving but knowing I can collapse just after the line

ATTQOTD dunno, unlikely to get the opportunity, but knowing how hard my 6km run at POR was after a couple days touring suggests light days before the race.


----------



## Anisum

Miranda said:


> I have another race to add, my running group picked our fall race.
> 
> September
> 30 - Miranda - Wineglass Half Marathon (NG / N/A)


I loved this race. It was beautiful and I liked that people in the small towns just sat in their lawn chairs with signs in the morning or provided candy depending on where on the course they lived. Also, the finish line food was lots of goodies and also it's not a bad area to be in post race with the proximity to the finger lakes and THAT GLASS MEDAL.


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *What extra ticket type of event at Disney have you done or want to do? Which would you not recommend?

ATTQOTD: So far we have not participated in a event unless of course you count a Disney race. For the sake of this topic I will leave it out. We are planning on MNSSHP for our September trip which DD is already talking about lol. I guess we made that suggestion a little early since we have a trip before that one. A few days after the marathon we want to check out the HEA dessert party to celebrate the marathon. I would like to do one of the tours, but will wait for the children to get much older as I don't want to ruin the magic for them while they are young. I've heard good things about after hour events, but those seem like they may be better for a adult trip only or when the kids get older as well type deal.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What extra ticket type of event at Disney have you done or want to do? Which would you not recommend?


I have done the Star Wars Dessert Party and that was a lot of fun. I would do that again. I am looking to try a tour for my March trip as I have never done one. I have done DIS events too but those are special once in a lifetime type things.


----------



## LSUlakes

A friend of mines outfit for the race this morning. She makes legit costumes for every race it seems. There was also a viral picture of her truck with all the runDisney stickers on it. Lady loves her some runDisney!


----------



## KingLlama

MissLiss279 said:


> Occasionally I will use a Gu gel (mocha, chocolate, or vanilla type flavors). My stomach doesn’t seem to be too picky.



-I snagged a few Gu gels yesterday(toasted marshmallow), and some chews(not Gu, but I can't remember the brand), so I'll try those out this weekend. Thanks for the suggestions.

-*ATTQOTD from yesterday:* The upcoming Dark Side Half is my first Disney race. Flying in Saturday morning and headed straight to the Expo. Chilling at the Expo/Disney Springs/hotel the rest of the day. Race and AK Sunday, then parks on Monday/Tuesday, fly home on Wednesday. Didn't think I'd be able to enjoy the parks pre-race because of nerves and fears of putting too much time on my feet.

-*ATTQOTD from today:* Does the World of Color Dessert Party count? If so, that's easily the best. Good food, great seat, OUTSTANDING show.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What extra ticket type of event at Disney have you done or want to do? Which would you not recommend?



I have never done one of these events, but the most appealing to me is a tour. The parties look like fun, but not sure the cost/reward would pay off for me. I would rather spend that money elsewhere.


----------



## camaker

KingLlama said:


> -I snagged a few Gu gels yesterday(toasted marshmallow), and some chews(not Gu, but I can't remember the brand), so I'll try those out this weekend. Thanks for the suggestions.



If your stomach ends up being picky (mine did), just keep trying things until you find something you can work with.  For me, Huma gels were the answer.  After a bad marathon experience using a combo of Honey Stinger and Clif gels that seemed to work in training, I've run 2 marathons with the Huma with absolutely no issues.  The other thing to keep in mind, too, is that the race distance matters.  For a half marathon where you're only taking a gel or two, you may not have issues with anything.  Stepping up to a marathon, though, with several more gels, your stomach may rebel.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What extra ticket type of event at Disney have you done or want to do? Which would you not recommend?



I've done three of the extra ticket events:

Pirate & Princess Party (now defunct)
Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party
Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party

They've all been very enjoyable with their own highlights.  The special fireworks, parade and trick or treating make MNSSHP our favorite.  MVMCP has "snow" on Main Street and hot cocoa and cookies as highlights.  Ultimately, though, while enjoyable, my complaint with them is that Disney has progressively sold more and more tickets so that the party has gone from a much reduced crowd event to being just as crowded as the park is on a normal day.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What extra ticket type of event at Disney have you done or want to do? Which would you not recommend?



I haven't done any extra ticket events, but I'm interested in the after hours event. It's not cheap, but I love magic kingdom at night, do I feel like it's probably worth it (the shorter lines help too )


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:   We did the Pirate & Princess Party years ago.  It was a blast and so uncrowded and worth the price at the time.  

We have not done any during our last 3 trips.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: We did Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party and enjoyed it, especially the seven dwarfs photo op and snow on Main Street. We plan to do Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party this year and I am looking forward to it because I love Halloween!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I did MNSSHP this fall. We didn't wait for characters but we loved the parade, decorations, merch, and walking on the rides. The photos were an added bonus as well. Loved it and loved disneybounding during the party. Highly recommend for those that love Halloween. Looking to try MVMCP in a year or two and (fingers crossed) Moonlight Magic at Epcot in July.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
We did Party for the Senses back in 2010.  Nice experience, but don't think we'd do it again.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  We did Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party when we went to run Wine and Dine.  It was a fantastic party.  We spent a lot of time in character lines for the 7 dwarves and Jack Skellington as Sandy Claws.  We loved it though.  And the Holiday Wishes show was amazing.  I'd love to make it to the Not So Scary at some point in time as well.  Hoping for a redo on W&D half and that we could make it in early enough to catch the end of those parties on year.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I guess I've done three extra ticketed events, all in the last year. I'd give a strong recommendation to one, a mild recommendation for another, and a meh for the third.

Strong Recommendation-MNSSHP

This was an absolute blast. There was so much to do and it was so amazing to be in the park without absolutely gigantic crowds. There were things for everyone to do regardless of age. Lines were short for the rides (7DMT was our longest wait at ~30 minutes). We aren't huge meet and greet people, but those opportunities are abundant (lines were a bit longer). The shows and parade were great. Really no complaints at all. Plus, Trick or Treating.

Mild Recommendation-Fantasmic! Dining Package

We ate at Mama Melrose but they do this for other restaurants at HS. The big perk is prime seating for Fantasmic! which, depending on when you are there, can be very important. We were there over the Holidays and it seemed like 75% of the amphitheater was reserved for Dining Package and FP+, with Dining Package having the central seats. We also thought it was a pretty decent (for Disney) value on the meal, although I must preface this by saying we received an appetizer, entree, and dessert for our package and, I believe, they have lowered the price by $3 and removed the appetizer. That wouldn't seem like quite as decent a deal. Anyway, the seating for Fantasmic! was much better than any we've had during other visits and it was a much more relaxing experience getting to our seats. This wouldn't be for everyone, but if you want a chance at some of the better seats for Fantasmic! and know you're going to be paying Disney prices for a meal anyway, it's not too bad.

Meh-Tiana's Riverboat Party and Ice Cream Social

I must preface that we did this on New Year's Day this year, it was ~45 degrees F and raining, they cancelled the Parade (Well, Festival of Fantasy was replaced by the Rainy Day Cavalcade (not making this up) which was about 20 characters waving from two vehicles), and we eventually were refunded our money. It was booked by another member of our group fearing huge crowds which never materialized because of the weather. The "meh" isn't based on our experience, but rather my opinion of what the experience would have been on a better day. My main complaints were that it would be too crowded and the VIP viewing from the Riverboat is too far away to really feel VIP to me (I think part of the magic of the parade is being there ground level and seeing the interaction up close). This could probably work well on hot, crowded days when the ice cream would feel refreshing and you didn't want to fight crowds for Parade viewing, but I think most days this would be pretty underwhelming for the value.


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: We have only done Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party and we had a great time. Liked that there were less people and to see snow on Main Street. (Although I see enough snow here in Toronto LOL). We were waiting in line for the 7 Dwarfs and we thought Sleepy was really in character cause he kept wanting to lie down and leaning on the others. In reality, the cast member was feeling faint and ended up passing out. They quickly escorted all the dwarfs back and I am guessing they had another cast member take over.


----------



## LilyJC

ATTQOTD: We did the Halloween party at Disneyland several years ago when our kids were fairly young. It was fun, but I doubt we’d do it again. 

This past NYE we did the Fantasy in the Sky plaza garden view dessert party on NYE in MK, and it was amazing!! It was so nice to not have to fight the crowds and just relax for the countdown. And super sweet to see a couple right next to us get engaged.
I actually just made reservations for the HEA dessert party when DH and I head back to WDW for the Darkside Challenge in April. Also tempted to try the Star Wars dessert party a few days later....


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: When we had APs at DLR we did the WoC dining package and loved it. It was up on the terrace at Wine Country Trattoria in DCA, and while the food was "meh," I always liked the ambiance of that place. WoC was just coming out at the time and it was (and still is) stunning. I loved it. 

As for ones I want to do... we were just debating between going to WDW in October or November this year. We landed on November, but I was bummed because it means we won't be able to do MNSSHP, which I think kiddo would have loved. I also don't think MVMCP will be going as early in November as we'll be there, so we'll miss that, too. Oh well, another time...


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Have not done any. I have thought about MNSSHP or MVMCP as we have been there while they are happening but it turns out I am cheap and prefer to spend my $$ elsewhere, lol. I think I would like the after hours at MK. I have seen YouTube videos of some people's experiences and it looks so deserted! That would be awesome!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

We've done a lot of the various special extras.

Loved:
Pirates & Princess Party - This is now defunct but the price was reasonable. The fireworks were some of the best and who doesn't love Pirates and Princesses?

Star Wars Dessert Party During Star Wars Weekend  - Loved having a spot for the parade and the fireworks with nice goodies!  

Food & Wine Festival Signature Adventures in Dining Events - Our favorite!  We've done a few at various restaurants and love the quality of the events and the meals.  

Not Anymore:
Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party - Crowded. Price is out of control.

Party of the Senses - Price Outweighs Quality


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Have not done any. I have thought about MNSSHP or MVMCP as we have been there while they are happening but it turns out I am cheap and prefer to spend my $$ elsewhere, lol. I think I would like the after hours at MK. I have seen YouTube videos of some people's experiences and it looks so deserted! That would be awesome!



Don't expect it to feel deserted, especially around parade and fireworks times, but MNSSHP has, by far, the best experience just around the parade.  It opens with the Headless Horseman riding through.  I think that's the only time that character makes an appearance.  Then you have appearances from the grave diggers striking sparks off the pavement with their spade and the tattered ballroom dancers from HM.  The classic characters in their Halloween costumes are great, as well!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: We have done the Halloween party and it was a lot of fun. The trick or treating and parade were awesome but we didn’t get to do much after that because our kids were exhausted. My husband and I have said we would love to go back to it or the Christmas party but wouldn’t take the kids back until they were able to handle staying up a lot later.


----------



## Nole95

We have not done any of the special after hours parties.  If I had to choose one right now, I would choose the Star Wars one, closely followed by MNSSHP.

Once DHS is all done with Galaxy's Edge open, I am sure they will come up with some kind of after hours event there, which would probably be very popular.


----------



## jennamfeo

I need what to wear advice and I feel like the WDW Marathon crowd is gonna be my best help. I looked up the temps for my race tomorrow and BRRRRRR. I actually don't know if I have ever ran in this cold of weather ever, so that's fun. Which means I don't know if I will ever get warm enough to take any layers off, but the fluctuation of temps from start to finish is pretty big, so I think I will need at least a throw away top. What do you all suggest? I have running tights, PC socks, & gloves. I am going to get a long sleeve shirt (yeah I don't own any) but maybe wear a tank top under it. Grab a throw away hoodie from St. Vinnies and a beanie. Am I missing anything??
Temps:
Drop off - 6am: 25* / feels like 18*
Start - 7am: 27* / feels like 21*
During - 8am: 33* / feels like 30*
During - 9am: 37* / feels like 33*


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> I've done three of the extra ticket events:
> 
> Pirate & Princess Party (now defunct)
> Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party
> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party
> 
> They've all been very enjoyable with their own highlights.  The special fireworks, parade and trick or treating make MNSSHP our favorite.  MVMCP has "snow" on Main Street and hot cocoa and cookies as highlights.  Ultimately, though, while enjoyable, my complaint with them is that Disney has progressively sold more and more tickets so that the party has gone from a much reduced crowd event to being just as crowded as the park is on a normal day.


I agree with this assessment of MVMCP. My extended family all went in 2012 and loved it, couldn't wait to go again. We went again in 2016 but like camaker said, it was so crowded. We legit spent 45 minutes or more in line for the 7 Dwarves photo opp. The parade route was so crowded by the time we got out of that photo opp that we didn't have the best view. The parade was very nice but with the increase in prices every year the value for our money just didn't work out for us. I don't think we will go back. If you've never done it and can find a less crowded night to do it, I'd still recommend doing it once. I'd love to see the Halloween party but it's a bad time of year for us to travel.


----------



## JeffW

jennamfeo said:


> I need what to wear advice and I feel like the WDW Marathon crowd is gonna be my best help. I looked up the temps for my race tomorrow and BRRRRRR. I actually don't know if I have ever ran in this cold of weather ever, so that's fun. Which means I don't know if I will ever get warm enough to take any layers off, but the fluctuation of temps from start to finish is pretty big, so I think I will need at least a throw away top. What do you all suggest? I have running tights, PC socks, & gloves. I am going to get a long sleeve shirt (yeah I don't own any) but maybe wear a tank top under it. Grab a throw away hoodie from St. Vinnies and a beanie. Am I missing anything??
> Temps:
> Drop off - 6am: 25* / feels like 18*
> Start - 7am: 27* / feels like 21*
> During - 8am: 33* / feels like 30*
> During - 9am: 37* / feels like 33*



Pre-race
Hoody and sweat pants from Walmart or Goodwill for pre-race.  Take a big garbage bag with a hole cut in the closed end as a wind breaker if there is any chance of wind pre-race.  I have problems with my hands being cold, so disposable Hot Hands Hand Warmers are great.

Race gear
If possible, your long sleeve outer layer (over a tank or short sleeve under layer) should be a 1/4 or 1/2 zip top, as that allows you to regulate temp quite a bit without having to add/remove the layer.  I personally get hot with full head covering on while running, so an ear band is my preference in the high 20's to low 30's.


----------



## avondale

JeffW said:


> Pre-race
> Hoody and sweat pants from Walmart or Goodwill for pre-race.  Take a big garbage bag with a hole cut in the closed end as a wind breaker if there is any chance of wind pre-race.  I have problems with my hands being cold, so disposable Hot Hands Hand Warmers are great.
> 
> Race gear
> If possible, your long sleeve outer layer (over a tank or short sleeve under layer) should be a 1/4 or 1/2 zip top, as that allows you to regulate temp quite a bit without having to add/remove the layer.  I personally get hot with full head covering on while running, so an ear band is my preference in the high 20's to low 30's.



If you're bringing water, it could freeze in those temps toward the beginning of your window.  Especially if you have something like a hydration vest with a drinking tube - those tubes freeze pretty fast.  Keep the water/vest/tube under your throwaway clothes before the race to keep them warm with body heat.


----------



## camaker

Injury Update:
I went back to the orthopedist today for a read on the MRI I had done for my shin pain. The doctor was pretty sure it was a stress fracture and wanted the MRI to confirm. Well, that great whooshing sound you just heard from the East coast was my sigh of relief. 

The MRI showed no sign of stress reaction or fracture in the tibia. It is apparently entirely a soft tissue inflammation issue. The down side is that we’re not sure what might be causing it or how to prevent it in the future. The initial x-ray showed I have an additional growth of bone on the back of the tibia. Speculation is that the soleus attachment there might have gotten aggravated. 

At any rate, I can return to training despite the lingering soreness in the area. I just have to be careful and take it slowly. Maybe change shoes up, too. My plan right now is to drop back to a basic half marathon plan and try to use my @DopeyBadger pacing and see if I can get through that safely before I need to start training for Chicago in June.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What extra ticket type of event at Disney have you done or want to do? Which would you not recommend?



I’ve done:
MNSSHP
MVMCP
Wishes Dessert Party
Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party
Star Wars Dessert Party
Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM Dessert Party
Fantasmic! Dessert Party
World of Color Dessert Party
Club Villain

The only one I’d do again is Club Villain, if it ever made a comeback ...


----------



## Jules76126

I have done - 

Pirates & Princess Party - found this was great at the time. It was chilly when we were there, but there was literally no lines and it was great to not feel squished when watching the fireworks.

Keys to the Kingdom - Loved this and would recommend if you want to know secrets of MK. I did this prior to my CP program. Glad I did it then as I would not pay to do it now as I know plenty of Disney secrets. 

The Segway tour in Epcot - This was a lot of fun.

I would do MNSSHP some day.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I'm surprised there are so many crowded assertions on MNSSHP. Not that I doubt them, but it was different from my experience. We didn't do any of the meet and greets, some of which seemed to have the worst lines in the park, but other than that I don't think we did anything out of the ordinary that would have changed our experience. I'm guessing the crowds are highly variable (and worse as it gets closer to Halloween). Maybe going in mid-September was why my experience differed from some others.


----------



## LSUlakes

Have any of yall heard of a race series called "Best Damn Race ______"? This will be its second year in New Orleans and was curious if any knows anything about them. I'm considering this race as a backup plan to my POT race since I have not been able to train as I wanted to so far and my race is in two weeks. This race would be another 2 weeks after my first one and I think I would make some gains between the two, or at least enough to get sub 2 hours on a second try.


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> I need what to wear advice and I feel like the WDW Marathon crowd is gonna be my best help. I looked up the temps for my race tomorrow and BRRRRRR. I actually don't know if I have ever ran in this cold of weather ever, so that's fun. Which means I don't know if I will ever get warm enough to take any layers off, but the fluctuation of temps from start to finish is pretty big, so I think I will need at least a throw away top. What do you all suggest? I have running tights, PC socks, & gloves. I am going to get a long sleeve shirt (yeah I don't own any) but maybe wear a tank top under it. Grab a throw away hoodie from St. Vinnies and a beanie. Am I missing anything??
> Temps:
> Drop off - 6am: 25* / feels like 18*
> Start - 7am: 27* / feels like 21*
> During - 8am: 33* / feels like 30*
> During - 9am: 37* / feels like 33*



This isn't singlet weather? 

I'm kidding of course. Long sleeve warm layer with a long sleeve running shirt over it. Gloves, something for the ears, normal running shorts and then some sweat pants and shirt to wear pre race. You may get a little warm towards the end with the top layer, but I dont think it will be to bad. You could lose the gloves mid race if needed. Post race make sure you have something dry and warm to get around you as you will cool off fast once you are done. Best of luck!



SheHulk said:


> I agree with this assessment of MVMCP. My extended family all went in 2012 and loved it, couldn't wait to go again. We went again in 2016 but like camaker said, it was so crowded. We legit spent 45 minutes or more in line for the 7 Dwarves photo opp. The parade route was so crowded by the time we got out of that photo opp that we didn't have the best view. The parade was very nice but with the increase in prices every year the value for our money just didn't work out for us. I don't think we will go back. If you've never done it and can find a less crowded night to do it, I'd still recommend doing it once. I'd love to see the Halloween party but it's a bad time of year for us to travel.



Our major debate right now is which day to go. If we base days off of last year, the easiest one to make will be the Friday. We drive in on a Tuesday and leave on Sunday. The other idea is to maybe drive through the night Monday night and maybe we could check in early and take a nap before the party. BTW the dates of our trip are check in 9/11 - 9/15. The drive during the night idea isnt gaining much momentum from DW, but I am telling her the experience will likely be better on a Tuesday and a few less dollars. She loves a deal, even if it's only a total of $15 for all of us.


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> Injury Update:
> I went back to the orthopedist today for a read on the MRI I had done for my shin pain. The doctor was pretty sure it was a stress fracture and wanted the MRI to confirm. Well, that great whooshing sound you just heard from the East coast was my sigh of relief.
> 
> The MRI showed no sign of stress reaction or fracture in the tibia. It is apparently entirely a soft tissue inflammation issue. The down side is that we’re not sure what might be causing it or how to prevent it in the future. The initial x-ray showed I have an additional growth of bone on the back of the tibia. Speculation is that the soleus attachment there might have gotten aggravated.
> 
> At any rate, I can return to training despite the lingering soreness in the area. I just have to be careful and take it slowly. Maybe change shoes up, too. My plan right now is to drop back to a basic half marathon plan and try to use my @DopeyBadger pacing and see if I can get through that safely before I need to start training for Chicago in June.



  That's a relief!

So in all, how much time did you have to take off (between last run and now) and were you doing any leg aerobic exercise during that time?  I ask because I'm going through the same motions/research right now with my own confirmed low grade fibula stress fracture.  I just wrote a post about it (The return to running and determining current fitness after an extended break) detailing Jack Daniels regimen for a safe return to running after an extended period of time off (4-8 weeks).  At the immediate moment, you may not want to come back at the pacing from previous (needs to be slower) and the time building the base back up should be equal to time off (example: no running for 5 weeks = 5 weeks of building mileage back up slowly) before even starting a basic training plan.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Have any of yall heard of a race series called "Best Damn Race ______"? This will be its second year in New Orleans and was curious if any knows anything about them. I'm considering this race as a backup plan to my POT race since I have not been able to train as I wanted to so far and my race is in two weeks. This race would be another 2 weeks after my first one and I think I would make some gains between the two, or at least enough to get sub 2 hours on a second try.



When is it? I may look at that one as I don’t think I’ll be able to get to NOLA next weekend after all for RnR Half ...

ETA: Just found it. The course is real similar to RnR except you come back down to finish at Louis Armstrong instead of of finishing at City Park.

That stretch down Esplanade to City Park is shady, flat and beautiful. I mean, the whole thing is basically flat except having to come back up from the Garden District  along St. Charles to the Quarter, but I wouldn’t even blink at that elevation.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> When is it? I may look at that one as I don’t think I’ll be able to get to NOLA next weekend after all for RnR Half ...



March 25. See LINK HERE


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> March 25. See LINK HERE



Cool.

My friends have done a Best Damn Race before and have no complaints. I like that it starts and finishes in the same area - my big complaint with RnR NOLA is you have to shuttle back because the race starts in the CBD and finishes at City Park.

I’m actually looking at BDR Orlando next weekend if I can’t make it for RnR NOLA.


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> That's a relief!
> 
> So in all, how much time did you have to take off (between last run and now) and were you doing any leg aerobic exercise during that time?  I ask because I'm going through the same motions/research right now with my own confirmed low grade fibula stress fracture.  I just wrote a post about it (The return to running and determining current fitness after an extended break) detailing Jack Daniels regimen for a safe return to running after an extended period of time off (4-8 weeks).  At the immediate moment, you may not want to come back at the pacing from previous (needs to be slower) and the time building the base back up should be equal to time off (example: no running for 5 weeks = 5 weeks of building mileage back up slowly) before even starting a basic training plan.



The time off depends on where you start counting it. After Dopey, I took the normal two weeks off for rest and recovery. I then put in a week of training, during which the issue flared up. Since that point, I have not run in 4 weeks, but I have been putting in 3-4 miles on the elliptical at approximately Easy B pacing 3-4x/week the last couple of weeks. I don’t think I’ve lost everything at this point, but appropriate pacing for these next few weeks is a concern. 

I have 14 weeks until my next scheduled race (half marathon) since I had to bail on the ultra, so there’s a little ramp up time available. The Higdon plan I go to for these basic rebuilds starts at R/3/3/3/R/4/R, so I didn’t think that was a bad place to come back to, given my being fully marathon trained and fit 7 weeks ago. I’m certainly open to suggestions, especially around pacing, though. 

On another note, I really liked the additional fitness moving up to 5 days/week running gave me last year, but this shin issue makes me wonder if that’s a bit much. My thought thus far has been to keep the 5th day on the plan, but run it on the elliptical so as to gain at least partial cardio benefits without the additional impact load from the run.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:

Disneyland Resort:

2007 Walk in Walt's Footsteps.  I really enjoyed this tour.  They will show you some of the original tiki room animatronics since Disneyland's Enchanted Tiki Room was the first use of audio animatronics in a Disney theme park.  They also discuss various inspirations for Disneyland from all over the world and go over some of the now long closed attractions.  A few select attractions include front of the line as your tour guide tells you about the significance of the attraction.  Seeing as how Disneyland is the only theme park in the world built by Walt Disney himself, there are some very unique things in Disneyland that will never be found anywhere else.

2009 and 2010 Holiday Time at Disneyland.  This tour is only offered during Disneyland's holiday season which is roughly mid November through early January.  While it is heavily focused on Christmas, it does address holiday traditions of other faiths such as Judaism.  Tour included free fudge sample, immediate entrance during the tour on Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small World Holiday, reserved seating for A Christmas Fantasy Parade, and gingerbread cookie with hot cocoa in the holiday souvenir plastic mugs they always sell, and a pin.  I've done this tour twice since the first year it rained so hard they did the rainy day cavalcade instead of the parade and multiple attractions were down during the tour.  Disney gave us free fastpasses good for any ride in the park due to the issues.  They were offering full tour refunds to anyone who wanted one before the tour began due to the weather.  

2010 World of Color Dining Package.  I did this when World of Color first opened.  It helped immensely that I loved the santa maria tri tip served at one of the restaurants, but this restaurant is now closed.  Still, it was a great way to get a nice viewing spot for a very popular show when it first opened.  Probably not necessary today.  

Honorable Mention:  Though I have never done a Halloween party, I did the 2014 24 hour Show Your Disney Side party dressed as a Jedi.  Walking around Disneyland being addressed as Master Jedi, having little children believe I really was a Jedi, and having characters treat me like a Jedi was quite possibly the best day I've ever had at Disneyland.  If you like dressing up as a Disney character, doing so in park is amazing. 

Walt Disney World:

2012 Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  I did this because I wanted to and to celebrate my 2012 Coast to Coast.  I went to the 2nd party of the year.  New Fantasyland was open to party guests so I also managed to get a reservation at Be Our Guest.  I enjoyed the party a lot.  Didn't spend a lot of time on rides since I was checking out the party experiences, although I did make sure to dine at Be Our Guest as it wasn't even open to the public yet.  

2017 Star Wars Guided Tour.  I did this the day after the Dark Side Challenge.  The timing was a mistake.  As much as I wanted to extend all the Star Wars excitement I was wrapped up in with my Kessel Run, this tour proved to be too much walking one day after finishing a multi race challenge.  Now, the content of the tour was great.  I even learned some new things about Star Wars that I did not know before.  At that time, the tour included popcorn, water, a dinner at one of the quick service places, and the Star Wars dessert party.  Children on the tour were also given guaranteed places in Jedi Training Academy where every single one of them got to fight Darth Vader instead of the much lesser known Seventh Sister.  I don't think I would do the tour again, but I really enjoyed it.  I recommend it for Star Wars fans.  I liked the dessert party as well.  Some of my photos at Magic Kingdom from after the Star Wars fireworks at DHS (MK open until 11) feature my Chewbacca stein and all my medals.

2017 Rivers of Light Dining.  Based on recommendations and reviews from people such as @Dis_Yoda , I chose Tiffins.  Getting the reserved seating for Rivers of Light was great.  I enjoyed the show.  But the absolute highlight of that night and easily the dining highlight of the entire week which was filled with food that I like or love, was Tiffins.  

I'm considering adding either the Frozen dessert party (to switch things up) or doing the Star Wars dessert party again to celebrate the 2018 Dark Side race weekend accomplishments.  I _might_ do one of those.  I am _definitely _dining at Tiffins again.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> I am _definitely _dining at Tiffins again.


Tiffins is fantastic! Waygu Strip is my favorite.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Tiffins is fantastic! Waygu Strip is my favorite.



Tiffins is definitely in my Top 3 (maybe No. 2 behind Cali Grill because of Nomad Lounge). It’s worth EVERY penny, especially at lunch.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Yay!  I’m glad I convinced @Sleepless Knight to go to Tiffins!  It is amazing!  We’re skipping it this trip and next but I’ll be back in September or November!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Yay!  I’m glad I convinced @Sleepless Knight to go to Tiffins!  It is amazing!  We’re skipping it this trip and next but I’ll be back in September or November!



We need to coordinate plans for November!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> We need to coordinate plans for November!


Ok!  I’m there November 1st to 11th! First three nights at AKV and then moving to Boardwalk post half marathon to enjoy all the drinks! 

Our plans won’t really be set until the Food & Wine Special events come out as we want to do a few of those - probably the Signature Dinners, Italian Pairing, Mexican Tequila Lunch and maybe a Frunch.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I mentioned it back in my write up of what do I do for park days, but I did MVMCP on the day after the last night time W&D half and it worked out great.  I wanted to sleep in after getting back from the race after party at like 4:00 and didn't want to waste a whole park day ticket, and it worked out really great.  I slept in, got some extremely late breakfast, bummed around the resort for a while, then went over to MK right when you could get in with your bracelet at 4pm.  I wasn't expecting to stay all night, since I was all alone.  My SO wasn't able to travel with me because our dog was ill, and my parents came up for the first couple days but they went home on Sunday before the party started.  I figured with getting there at 4pm I'd ride some rides and get my fill of stuff and leave after the parade and fireworks, but I ended up closing the place down!  I think I walked out at like 11:55pm.  I guess I didn't realize just how much extra stuff was going on during the party, shows and things, I thought it was just mainly open late and free cookies and cocoa.  I sure had my fill of those.   I actually kinda liked doing the parks all alone, too!  Sure I would have preferred my SO there, but I had a lot more fun doing them alone than I thought I would.

Do tours count too?  If so, we also did a backstage tour at Animal Kingdom about 11 years ago which I LOVED.  I'm not sure if the same tour still exists, it was like Backstage Safari or something.  We got to see all the behind the scenes facilities, the vet areas, the food prep/feeding areas, the animal barns, and then we got to take a behind the scenes leisurely drive through the Killamanjaro Safaris stopping more or less as much as we wanted (and without the dumb Big Red storyline  ) and seeing all kinds of things like where the fencing and gates are and where the animals entered/exited.  Animal Kingdom is my favorite park, so I absolutely loved this tour.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD part 2: Well, reading some other answers, I guess I forgot some more things. 

We did the Candlelight Processional Dining Package in 2014 when we were there over the holiday season.  We ate at Morocco, which was amazing, and then got to see Neil Patrick Harris for the show.

We've done the Fantasmic! dining package at least once at the restaurant where they yell at you for putting your elbows on the table, maybe twice at Hollywood & Vine.

We've done the Hoop Dee Doo three times over the past ~30 years... we went twice when I was a kid and then we went again for my birthday over the holiday 2014 trip.  I love the food there and all you can drink sangria! 

We did the World of Color dining package when we were out there for Tink in 2015.  It was fine, although I can't remember what the name of the restaurant was... the old Hollywood one right in the middle of DCA.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Ok!  I’m there November 1st to 11th! First three nights at AKV and then moving to Boardwalk post half marathon to enjoy all the drinks!
> 
> Our plans won’t really be set until the Food & Wine Special events come out as we want to do a few of those - probably the Signature Dinners, Italian Pairing, Mexican Tequila Lunch and maybe a Frunch.



I’m not sure my dates, but I definitely want to do a couple signature events! And my favorite - Parisian brunch!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Dis_Yoda said:


> Yay!  I’m glad I convinced @Sleepless Knight to go to Tiffins!  It is amazing!  We’re skipping it this trip and next but I’ll be back in September or November!


And now I'm telling everyone that I know going to WDW to go to Tiffins.  And don't worry about the cost.  It's that good.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> Tiffins is definitely in my Top 3 (maybe No. 2 behind Cali Grill because of Nomad Lounge). It’s worth EVERY penny, especially at lunch.





Dis_Yoda said:


> Yay!  I’m glad I convinced @Sleepless Knight to go to Tiffins!  It is amazing!  We’re skipping it this trip and next but I’ll be back in September or November!





Sleepless Knight said:


> And now I'm telling everyone that I know going to WDW to go to Tiffins.  And don't worry about the cost.  It's that good.



DW and I are going to WDW in mid-May for a non-running visit. Tiffin’s has never been on our radar, but you’ve got me intrigued. Is the menu the same for lunch and dinner?  Is it a tough reservation?


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> DW and I are going to WDW in mid-May for a non-running visit. Tiffin’s has never been on our radar, but you’ve got me intrigued. Is the menu the same for lunch and dinner?  Is it a tough reservation?



It’s not a tough reservation if you’re willing to be flexible!

I tend to like a nice lunch as I don’t eat breakfast (so, like 1-2 for lunch) and a really late dinner (8:30-9).

I’ve been for both lunch and dinner and the menu is similar - it’s obviously more expanded at dinner, but lunch is not womp either.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> It’s not a tough reservation if you’re willing to be flexible!
> 
> I tend to like a nice lunch as I don’t eat breakfast (so, like 1-2 for lunch) and a really late dinner (8:30-9).
> 
> I’ve been for both lunch and dinner and the menu is similar - it’s obviously more expanded at dinner, but lunch is not womp either.


Yep I’ve done both as well and agree with everything you said.


----------



## BFD

LSUlakes said:


> Have any of yall heard of a race series called "Best Damn Race ______"? This will be its second year in New Orleans and was curious if any knows anything about them. I'm considering this race as a backup plan to my POT race since I have not been able to train as I wanted to so far and my race is in two weeks. This race would be another 2 weeks after my first one and I think I would make some gains between the two, or at least enough to get sub 2 hours on a second try.



I'm doing the Best Damn Race 5K in Orlando next week (3/3), so I can probably let you know a little more about it after.

This will be my first official race. I've tried running off and on over the last couple of years, but never really enjoyed it and always found a reason to quit. I started back again in January, and this time feels different. I am actually enjoying it, not finding excuses to not run, not dreading it and hating it like l used to. I'm anxious to get out there and push further. I'm not super fast and I don't run long distances (yet) but I'm hoping if I keep at it, that will come in time. This thread has been really helpful to me, when I feel like I'm struggling and not doing as well as I wish I could, I see that even the veteran runners started the same way. So thanks everybody, for that.

I know I can finish a 5K in a reasonable amount of time, because I've done it a couple times in the last month or so. But never with a few hundred other people. So I was wondering if anyone had any advice for a first timer. Is there one thing you wish someone had told you before you ran your first race?


----------



## Capang

BFD said:


> I'm doing the Best Damn Race 5K in Orlando next week (3/3), so I can probably let you know a little more about it after.
> 
> This will be my first official race. I've tried running off and on over the last couple of years, but never really enjoyed it and always found a reason to quit. I started back again in January, and this time feels different. I am actually enjoying it, not finding excuses to not run, not dreading it and hating it like l used to. I'm anxious to get out there and push further. I'm not super fast and I don't run long distances (yet) but I'm hoping if I keep at it, that will come in time. This thread has been really helpful to me, when I feel like I'm struggling and not doing as well as I wish I could, I see that even the veteran runners started the same way. So thanks everybody, for that.
> 
> I know I can finish a 5K in a reasonable amount of time, because I've done it a couple times in the last month or so. But never with a few hundred other people. So I was wondering if anyone had any advice for a first timer. Is there one thing you wish someone had told you before you ran your first race?


I did my first race this winter. It was a 5k and I wish someone would have told me what a cluster the beginning would be. I use Galloway but I didn't take a walk break for at least the first mile, maybe more. Many didn't line up with the correct pacers (they had pacers and not corrals) so it ended up with walkers at the very front while runners were behind dodging all the walkers. It was still really fun and I only missed my goal by about 30 seconds. Have fun!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point:
> A. Zero running to 5k
> B. 5k to 10k
> C. 10k to Half Marathon
> D. Half Marathon to Marathon
> E. Marathon to Ultra
> 
> Also, using the choices above which one was more of a mental challenge?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Physically going from couch to 5k was the most difficult. I was in bad physical condition and actually started out using a couch to 5k app. The first few weeks are not to bad, but then when it switched to more running than walking I thought I would die. The jump up to 10k and half marathon did not seem nearly as bad. In fact I would say each move up was exciting as it was something new and a first. Then when I had all the confidence in the world, I went for the marathon. Mentally this was the most difficult move up. It's so much time dedicated to long runs that seemed to last forever. The really crazy part is your long runs only go up to 20 miles and usually after completing a 20 miler I am drained and think to myself, I still have 6.2 miles to go on race day. However race day is another animal and somehow you find the strength to get that last 10k in, but its sort of a emotional roller coaster during that first marathon. The second isnt much better, but having experienced it once, you know exactly what you are in for.



Such a great question.  My first race I signed up for was TOT so I started with a 10 miler. I did a 10k for POT but don't count it really. Although after that 10k I decided I was the greatest runner ever and thought, oh, I can do a marathon, no big deal.  So I signed up for my first marathon to take place two weeks after TOT. 

I would say just getting started was the hardest of all.  Getting off that couch and fighting my inner, I can't do this, thoughts.  The marathon was hard but I was so determined at that point nothing was stopping me.



LdyStormy76 said:


> Like others I went Couch to Half Marathon.  10 of the 12 months of training were just physically challenging.  Mentally, I struggle over 8 miles unless I can keep my mind engaged (listen to lots of history podcasts).
> 
> This question actually nicely ties into a post I was working on before I logged in, so LSULakers, thanks for reading my mind on this topic.
> 
> Debating training for, and trying to complete, the WDW Marathon in January.  I know that I am able to successfully complete a half marathon but keep going back and forth about trying for a full.
> 
> For those of you that have gone from the half to the full, why did you make the leap?  What was the most challenging?  What would you do the same/different?  Looking back, would you do it again?  Were you: one and done, hooked on the distance, or did it one more time for Goofy/Dopey?  If you did your first one as part of either the Goofy or Dopey Challenge, what would you tell that prior version of you if you could go back in time and do it again?



As I stated above my route wasn't the norm.  I never did an official 1/2 before the full.  Only training runs.  I wouldn't change any of how I got here.   May not have been the best route to take but I used to be a fat couch potato who told himself he would run a marathon one day, never believing it, and I have now done three.  So I am happy. The most challenging is getting over the idea of just how many miles a marathon is and picturing running it.  But, if you train for it and just keep putting one foot in front of another, you will do it if you want it bad enough.  It changes your life!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My sample size is small with my only race being the marathon in 2016. We started our trip in Friday and stopped in Gainesville, FL that night. Saturday we drive to the expo before checking in and then spent half a day at Hollywood Studious. We took it easy and the main reason we went to HS was the carb loading meal at Momma Melrose. I was in bed by 8:30 that night. Post race we hit the parks and had a post race dinner at Ohana to "celebrate". It was not a great race and I was kinda disappointed with my effort and result. We spent the next few days in the parks. I struggle with the idea of touring the parks prior to the race for fear of to much time on my feet.



I fit in as much park time as possible around the race.  



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What extra ticket type of event at Disney have you done or want to do? Which would you not recommend?
> 
> ATTQOTD: So far we have not participated in a event unless of course you count a Disney race. For the sake of this topic I will leave it out. We are planning on MNSSHP for our September trip which DD is already talking about lol. I guess we made that suggestion a little early since we have a trip before that one. A few days after the marathon we want to check out the HEA dessert party to celebrate the marathon. I would like to do one of the tours, but will wait for the children to get much older as I don't want to ruin the magic for them while they are young. I've heard good things about after hour events, but those seem like they may be better for a adult trip only or when the kids get older as well type deal.



MNSSHP.  I miss it and wanna go back this year if I can.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD (Friday): We have done:
MNSSHP
MVMCP
ROL Dining Package 
Star Wars Dessert Party
Magic Kingdom After Hours
Food and Wine Fest Premium Package (RIP)
Various Food and Wine Festival Lunches/Events
Highway in the Sky (does that count?)

I would only do MNSSHP and MVMCP if someone gave me tickets. We had a blast, but it was one and done. ROL bored me. I’m not a dessert person really so Star Wars was fine. We went to one of the first After Hours events at Magic Kingdom where DVC got free tickets (bc Disney wasn’t selling any/also we’re not DVC but a friend gave us her extra tickets). It was amazing but I would not pay what they were charging at the time ($150 I think?). However, we heard there were less than 1000 guests in the park that night which was pretty cool. Premium Package at Food and Wine was one of the best purchases I’ve ever made and I miss it. I would probably pay $500 per person for it. Every Food and Wine event we’ve done has been fabulous. And Highway in the Sky was amazing. Such a fun event. 

Tiffins: easily competing with Cali Grill for us. I might be rope dropping Nomad Lounge today, i.e. the best kind of rope drop.


----------



## SunDial

Good morning all.  Been occupied away from here.  I am in Disney for the  Princess Half Marathon Weekend   My daughter and I are running the half.   We will be in costume.    remember 2 years ago my daughter and I.  



Last year I couldn't find a Belle dress to fit.  Well this year I was able to find an adult plus 3X that fit.  So I am going as Snow White and daughter is Dopey. . Can't wait for the on course pics.


----------



## CDKG

BFD said:


> I'm doing the Best Damn Race 5K in Orlando next week (3/3), so I can probably let you know a little more about it after.
> 
> This will be my first official race. I've tried running off and on over the last couple of years, but never really enjoyed it and always found a reason to quit. I started back again in January, and this time feels different. I am actually enjoying it, not finding excuses to not run, not dreading it and hating it like l used to. I'm anxious to get out there and push further. I'm not super fast and I don't run long distances (yet) but I'm hoping if I keep at it, that will come in time. This thread has been really helpful to me, when I feel like I'm struggling and not doing as well as I wish I could, I see that even the veteran runners started the same way. So thanks everybody, for that.
> 
> I know I can finish a 5K in a reasonable amount of time, because I've done it a couple times in the last month or so. But never with a few hundred other people. So I was wondering if anyone had any advice for a first timer. Is there one thing you wish someone had told you before you ran your first race?


The one thing that really surprised me at my first race (a local 5k fun run) was how much standing around there was before the start. It is really hard on the body to just stand around in your corral and wait when your race day nerves are going. All of your muscles tighten up, especially if it's cold (which shouldn't be a problem for you). Then...it's time to GO! It will take your body a while to get in the swing of things, even longer if the course is crowded. Just go into it with a goal of doing your best and having fun. Next time will be different because you'll have a better idea what to expect.


----------



## ZellyB

Count me in as another fan of Tiffins and the lounge looked fantastic as well, but it was packed.


----------



## BikeFan

BFD said:


> I'm doing the Best Damn Race 5K in Orlando next week (3/3), so I can probably let you know a little more about it after.
> 
> This will be my first official race. I've tried running off and on over the last couple of years, but never really enjoyed it and always found a reason to quit. I started back again in January, and this time feels different. I am actually enjoying it, not finding excuses to not run, not dreading it and hating it like l used to. I'm anxious to get out there and push further. I'm not super fast and I don't run long distances (yet) but I'm hoping if I keep at it, that will come in time. This thread has been really helpful to me, when I feel like I'm struggling and not doing as well as I wish I could, I see that even the veteran runners started the same way. So thanks everybody, for that.
> 
> I know I can finish a 5K in a reasonable amount of time, because I've done it a couple times in the last month or so. But never with a few hundred other people. So I was wondering if anyone had any advice for a first timer. Is there one thing you wish someone had told you before you ran your first race?



1.  Congratulations on entering your first race!  Enjoy the experience, and hopefully the journey to follow.  It's a lot of work and a WHOLE lot of fun, especially if you ever do a runDisney event (and you should!)  

2.  Don't start too fast.  It's easy to get caught up in the excitement and take off like a rocket at the start, but avoid that temptation.  You've got 3.1 miles to go, so leave something in the tank for that final stretch.  With each mile marker, reassess how you're feeling, and adjust your pace as needed.  If you're still feeling like you could go faster when you pass Mile 2, pick up the pace and finish strong!

3.  Have fun out there!  Read the spectators' signs, get some high-5s from kids, and encourage your fellow runners.  If someone is struggling, give them a few encouraging words.  It can really make a huge difference to hear some positive thoughts from a fellow runner, and you'll feel better for doing it.  

4.  Don't worry too much about your time.  It's your first race!  If you enjoy the experience and want to do it again, then that's a successful result IMHO.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the following did you find to the most difficult from a physical view point:
> A. Zero running to 5k
> B. 5k to 10k
> C. 10k to Half Marathon
> D. Half Marathon to Marathon
> E. Marathon to Ultra
> 
> Also, using the choices above which one was more of a mental challenge?



I was already running for a few years when I did my first race, the 2015 Goofy and I remember being pretty worked about being able to complete it.  So I guess I would say C & D.  I still get anxious about 5k’s so A works also.  With my big race this summer E is very much a mental challenge.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?



Based on when I could get time off I have done race weekends where I went into the parks before and during the races and also done trips where I saved the parks for after the races.  If I have my choice I find it more enjoyable to have time after the race weekend.




LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What extra ticket type of event at Disney have you done or want to do? Which would you not recommend?



I have never done one of the extra ticket events but I would love to do a tour.  The Walking in Walt’s Shoes TOur sounds awesome!!


Good luck to everyone running this weekend!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

camaker said:


> DW and I are going to WDW in mid-May for a non-running visit. Tiffin’s has never been on our radar, but you’ve got me intrigued. Is the menu the same for lunch and dinner?  Is it a tough reservation?


I wanted to see how tough the reservation is.  I found, both to my delight and chagrin, that if I was going to WDW this Wednesday February 28th, I could get a dinner reservation for 2 people at either 4:45, 5:35, 5:50, 6:05, or 6:25pm.  May 16th returned 3 times ranging from 5:45 to 6:35pm.  

From that I think it's not a tough reservation.  Which is great for those of us who love the food there.  I was intimidated because the food sounded different to me and not at all what I'm used to.  But I wanted to do the Rivers of Light dining package so I could "save the fastpass" and so many rave reviews on Tiffins persuaded me to give it a try.  And I am so glad I did. The meat was so tender.  The potatoes were tremendous.  I cleaned my plate.  The dessert was exquisite.  

I like Be Our Guest.  I love the atmosphere.  I think the food is pretty good.  I really love Le Cellier.  This summer Be Our Guest turns into a signature level restaurant for dinner.  If I could only recommend one signature restaurant, I would not hesitate to choose Tiffins.


----------



## BFD

BikeFan said:


> 1.  Congratulations on entering your first race!  Enjoy the experience, and hopefully the journey to follow.  It's a lot of work and a WHOLE lot of fun, especially if you ever do a runDisney event (and you should!)
> 
> 2.  Don't start too fast.  It's easy to get caught up in the excitement and take off like a rocket at the start, but avoid that temptation.  You've got 3.1 miles to go, so leave something in the tank for that final stretch.  With each mile marker, reassess how you're feeling, and adjust your pace as needed.  If you're still feeling like you could go faster when you pass Mile 2, pick up the pace and finish strong!
> 
> 3.  Have fun out there!  Read the spectators' signs, get some high-5s from kids, and encourage your fellow runners.  If someone is struggling, give them a few encouraging words.  It can really make a huge difference to hear some positive thoughts from a fellow runner, and you'll feel better for doing it.
> 
> 4.  Don't worry too much about your time.  It's your first race!  If you enjoy the experience and want to do it again, then that's a successful result IMHO.  Best of luck to you!



Thanks for the encouragement! I'm definitely not going for speed, just gonna try to keep it at my normal steady pace this first time, unless, like you said, I get that burst at the end. 

A Disney race is 100% on my to do list. I'm actually a little heart broken that I didn't get to do the Princess 5K. I went to the expo yesterday and saw everyone walking around with their medals, and I was so bummed I didn't have one. But it just wasn't something i was thinking about until it was way too late. I'm definitely going to try to get in on the Food & Wine...thinking 10K.



Capang said:


> I did my first race this winter. It was a 5k and I wish someone would have told me what a cluster the beginning would be. I use Galloway but I didn't take a walk break for at least the first mile, maybe more. Many didn't line up with the correct pacers (they had pacers and not corrals) so it ended up with walkers at the very front while runners were behind dodging all the walkers. It was still really fun and I only missed my goal by about 30 seconds. Have fun!


 
Thanks! I'm thinking I'll just hang toward the back and let everyone who isn't pushing a stroller or walking a dog get ahead of me.



CDKG said:


> The one thing that really surprised me at my first race (a local 5k fun run) was how much standing around there was before the start. It is really hard on the body to just stand around in your corral and wait when your race day nerves are going. All of your muscles tighten up, especially if it's cold (which shouldn't be a problem for you). Then...it's time to GO! It will take your body a while to get in the swing of things, even longer if the course is crowded. Just go into it with a goal of doing your best and having fun. Next time will be different because you'll have a better idea what to expect.



I've heard the standing around waiting can be an issue, but yes luckily you're right, cold won't be a problem.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

BFD said:


> I'm doing the Best Damn Race 5K in Orlando next week (3/3), so I can probably let you know a little more about it after.
> 
> This will be my first official race. I've tried running off and on over the last couple of years, but never really enjoyed it and always found a reason to quit. I started back again in January, and this time feels different. I am actually enjoying it, not finding excuses to not run, not dreading it and hating it like l used to. I'm anxious to get out there and push further. I'm not super fast and I don't run long distances (yet) but I'm hoping if I keep at it, that will come in time. This thread has been really helpful to me, when I feel like I'm struggling and not doing as well as I wish I could, I see that even the veteran runners started the same way. So thanks everybody, for that.
> 
> I know I can finish a 5K in a reasonable amount of time, because I've done it a couple times in the last month or so. But never with a few hundred other people. So I was wondering if anyone had any advice for a first timer. Is there one thing you wish someone had told you before you ran your first race?


Congrats on signing up for race number one.  My advice:  Run the race _you _trained for.  Don't let your nerves, worries, fears, anticipation, excitement, excessive competition, et all get the better of you on race day.  Run your race and focus on what you're doing.  I learned from experience the hard way.  I did none of that my first race and very nearly had to withdraw less than 1/2 a mile in because I was in severe pain.  

Once I slowed down and ran what I prepared for, things got better.  That said my first race nearly became my only race because it wasn't much fun.  My desire to earn the runDisney Coast to Coast medal got me to sign up for races 2 and 3.  And now, realizing that I am only competing seriously with myself, I have had so much more fun at every race since.  Ironically enough, race number 1 is still my "fastest" time, but it's also the only race where I didn't stop for pictures or anything fun like that.  And race number is 1 or 2 minutes "faster" than 3 races where I stopped for photos.


----------



## flav

@LSUlakes please pencil me in for another challenge (not Disney but it should be fun)...

September Remix Challenge 
22 - flav - Montreal Rock’n Roll 5k (NG / N/A)
23 - flav - Montreal Rock’n Roll Half Marathon (1:59 / N/A)


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> The time off depends on where you start counting it. After Dopey, I took the normal two weeks off for rest and recovery. I then put in a week of training, during which the issue flared up. Since that point, I have not run in 4 weeks, but I have been putting in 3-4 miles on the elliptical at approximately Easy B pacing 3-4x/week the last couple of weeks. I don’t think I’ve lost everything at this point, but appropriate pacing for these next few weeks is a concern.
> 
> I have 14 weeks until my next scheduled race (half marathon) since I had to bail on the ultra, so there’s a little ramp up time available. The Higdon plan I go to for these basic rebuilds starts at R/3/3/3/R/4/R, so I didn’t think that was a bad place to come back to, given my being fully marathon trained and fit 7 weeks ago. I’m certainly open to suggestions, especially around pacing, though.
> 
> On another note, I really liked the additional fitness moving up to 5 days/week running gave me last year, but this shin issue makes me wonder if that’s a bit much. My thought thus far has been to keep the 5th day on the plan, but run it on the elliptical so as to gain at least partial cardio benefits without the additional impact load from the run.



So I followed the same protocol as what I used for myself.

First 5 days = 0 adjustment
Days without leg aerobic = -0.0030
Days with leg aerobic = -0.0015
Days with running = +0.00192

 

Leads to a 0.9459 VDOT adjustment.  Your Dopey training plan VDOT was 38.9.  So, 0.9459*38.9 = 36.8.  That would be the following new paces for the next 5 weeks:

 

For the next week do no more than 33% of the mileage you were doing during Dopey training.  Then for two weeks do no more than 50%.  Then for the last two weeks do no more than 75% of the mileage.  During this entire 5 week period of time, stick to pacing at LR or slower (primarily EA or EB).  After the 5 weeks, you can return to the previous pacing scheme.

This is how I interpret Jack Daniels guidance on returning to running for your situation.


----------



## ZellyB

@LSUlakes new race to add for me and DH

April
14 - Zellyb - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10/NA)
14 - Chris-Mo - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10/NA)

Thank you!


----------



## JulieODC

BFD said:


> I'm doing the Best Damn Race 5K in Orlando next week (3/3), so I can probably let you know a little more about it after.
> 
> This will be my first official race. I've tried running off and on over the last couple of years, but never really enjoyed it and always found a reason to quit. I started back again in January, and this time feels different. I am actually enjoying it, not finding excuses to not run, not dreading it and hating it like l used to. I'm anxious to get out there and push further. I'm not super fast and I don't run long distances (yet) but I'm hoping if I keep at it, that will come in time. This thread has been really helpful to me, when I feel like I'm struggling and not doing as well as I wish I could, I see that even the veteran runners started the same way. So thanks everybody, for that.
> 
> I know I can finish a 5K in a reasonable amount of time, because I've done it a couple times in the last month or so. But never with a few hundred other people. So I was wondering if anyone had any advice for a first timer. Is there one thing you wish someone had told you before you ran your first race?



Have fun!! And, don’t trust the first mile - it’s always my worst, it takes me a little while to settle in. Just keep running!


----------



## SarahDisney

BFD said:


> I know I can finish a 5K in a reasonable amount of time, because I've done it a couple times in the last month or so. But never with a few hundred other people. So I was wondering if anyone had any advice for a first timer. Is there one thing you wish someone had told you before you ran your first race?



Everyone else covered the basics, but I'm just going to add one thing: run your own race. If getting swept up in the race excitement is something you think you'll enjoy, then do it. If you'd rather keep to yourself until the race starts, do that. If everyone else around you is stopping for high fives with a spectator and you don't want to do that, don't (or if you do, get that high five!). If everyone else speeds up or slows down at a certain point and you want to stay where you are, do that. Whatever you do, make sure it's what you want to do and not what peer pressure is telling you to do.

Good luck! I hope you tell us how it went!!



SunDial said:


> Last year I couldn't find a Belle dress to fit. Well this year I was able to find an adult plus 3X that fit. So I am going as Snow White and daughter is Dopey. . Can't wait for the on course pics.



I am super excited to see pictures - I'm sure they will be awesome!

@LSUlakes, I've got a few more races to add. Still no goals because I'm figuring some stuff out. 

April 22 - SarahDisney - Run as One (4M) Presented by JPMorgan Chase (TBA/N/A)
June 3 - SarahDisney - Italy Run by Ferrero (5M) (TBA/N/A)
August 5 - SarahDisney - NYRR Manhattan 7 Mile (TBA/N/A)

(wow, NYRR really likes races with sponsors... but I am excited for the Italy Run by Ferrero because I expect there to be Nutella)


----------



## SunDial

SarahDisney said:


> I am super excited to see pictures - I'm sure they will be awesome!



It is going to be a blast.  This year's half is actually on my birthday.  So to be running with my daughter on the b-day is extra special.  I was hoping for a little bit cooler Temps for tomorrow.   I do not think there will be too many guys running in a full length Snow White gown.  So for those that are here.  That is me.   I just might sweat a few pounds off.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SunDial said:


> It is going to be a blast.  This year's half is actually on my birthday.  So to be running with my daughter on the b-day is extra special.  I was hoping for a little bit cooler Temps for tomorrow.   I do not think there will be too many guys running in a full length Snow White gown.  So for those that are here.  That is me.   I just might sweat a few pounds off.


Full length? No...my husband has the slutty version.  

I have to do his make up soon...


----------



## McNs

Dis_Yoda said:


> Full length? No...my husband has the slutty version.
> 
> I have to do his make up soon...


Oh please post a photo of this!


----------



## SheHulk

Dis_Yoda said:


> Full length? No...my husband has the slutty version.
> 
> I have to do his make up soon...


So today really was a "drag race" 
Good luck everybody!

Edited to say I just looked up the real RuPaul's drag race to see whether they actually race. No concrete answer on the front page of the website but looking at their heels I hope they don't.


----------



## kleph

The 2018 Cowtown Half Marathon race report.

tl/dr version: i was undertrained and the hill on mile 9 made me pay.

@LSUlakes please update my time to 2:03:37 and add the following in march: 25 - Dallas Rock n' Roll Half Marathon (2:00:00/ N/A)

@Keels the damn medals are even LARGER this year.


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> The 2018 Cowtown Half Marathon race report.
> 
> tl/dr version: i was undertrained and the hill on mile 9 made me pay.
> 
> @LSUlakes please update my time to 2:03:37
> 
> @Keels the damn medals are even LARGER this year.
> 
> View attachment 304701



DAMN DANIEL!!!! Nice work making on slaying Mile 9!

You were probably around most of my friends - they finished the half in similar time.

Congrats!!


----------



## jennamfeo

Yesterday I made a mountain my spirit animal.

Red Rock Half Marathon Race Re-Cap


----------



## Wendy98

Disney extras I have done:

MNSSHP--I have done this twice.  First time was with all my kids (ages 4, 7, 10 at time).  We all loved it, but kids were really dragging at the end.  I did it again with dd (age 11) this past fall.  Absolutely would do it again--we had so much fun.

Keys to the Kingdom--Just did this in January and highly recommend.  It was 5 hours and I thought a bargain compared to some things at WDW.

Wild Africa Trek--Just did this in November.  This is my favorite thing I have ever done at Disney.  Pricey for my family, but very worth it.

Pirates and Pals Fireworks Cruise (I think this is what it is called)-- It leaves from Contemporary.  We did this when my kids were still pretty little.  It was a little chilly (in January) but we had a blast.  I probably wouldn't do this again since my kids are older.  Very good if you have a Peter Pan fan.

My Perfectly Princess Tea Party (at Grand Floridian)--I did this with dd on her 8th birthday.  We had fun, but that is the oldest age I would recommend.  

Bippidi Boppidi Boutique at MK - I had to let dd do this once even though that lacquered up hair and glitter is so not my thing.  She loved it and I was glad I only had one daughter.  

Wonderland Tea Party at GF --DD and my youngest DS did this together (I think she was 7 and he was 4).  It was only maybe 1-1.5 hours long?  The photo pass pics were awesome and dh and I had a nice drink at the club level lounge while they were there.

Moonlight Magic at MK - Just did this in January.  Technically it is free to DVC, but thinking about how much I have spent one DVC, it no longer seems free. It rained hard during the event at first, but we had a blast (that may have been due to the fact that we were childless also).  We plan to all go to the Moonlight Magic at Typhoon Lagoon in May.

Things I haven't done:

MVMCP -  I want to do this since we love the Halloween Party so much.  When I was there this past November, they did not run the party that week.  Looks like this year will be the same since it is the week before Thanksgiving.  Not sure when I would ever make it since I don't plan to pull kids out of school for Disney trips anymore.

Dessert Parties-- These sound neat to me, then I look at the price and don't see the value.  I love dessert, just not filling up on them.  Then coupled with the whole "My family and I don't like fireworks".  I should say we like fireworks because it makes the ride lines shorter during the display.

Backstage Magic --The 8 hour tour.  This is on my to-do list on the next adults only trip.


----------



## Wendy98

And congrats to Princess racers.  I looked at results and saw a friend of mine finished 4 OA and 1st Master.  I didn't even know she was running it.  I aspire to run like her.


----------



## apdebord

Quick Princess Recap: I knew going in I wasn’t going to try to PR, so my husband and I just took it easy. No character stops, just a nice pace the whole time. It was certainly humid, but I never felt spent. Been having some calf/shin pain, so I actually switched up my shoes last week so they only had 12 miles on them at the start. And by switched up, I don’t mean new shoes; I went from stability shoes to neutral! Sounds stupid and crazy, but I did this run completely pain free, so it was a gamble that ended up working out. Some rock tape helped as well. Thank you to anyone who went out to spectate, the course support was excellent. The corrals and start line were a little weird (we had to walk through uneven grass to get to our corral? And I already had 2.5 miles on my Fitbit when we started), but this might have been the best time I’ve ever had at a runDisney event.

Side note for the Tailwind fans, if you follow them on Instagram, my husband was asked to take over their stories this morning during the race!


----------



## BFD

SarahDisney said:


> Everyone else covered the basics, but I'm just going to add one thing: run your own race. If getting swept up in the race excitement is something you think you'll enjoy, then do it. If you'd rather keep to yourself until the race starts, do that. If everyone else around you is stopping for high fives with a spectator and you don't want to do that, don't (or if you do, get that high five!). If everyone else speeds up or slows down at a certain point and you want to stay where you are, do that. Whatever you do, make sure it's what you want to do and not what peer pressure is telling you to do.





Sleepless Knight said:


> Congrats on signing up for race number one.  My advice:  Run the race _you _trained for.  Don't let your nerves, worries, fears, anticipation, excitement, excessive competition, et all get the better of you on race day.  Run your race and focus on what you're doing.  I learned from experience the hard way.  I did none of that my first race and very nearly had to withdraw less than 1/2 a mile in because I was in severe pain.





This is really good advice from both of you. I have to keep constantly reminding myself that I'm not competing with anyone else, so as long as I'm doing the best I can, that's all I need to worry about. Thanks. 

I went to the Polynesian for a run today, and I saw so many half marathon medals, I am insanely jealous of everyone who has one, and I can't wait to sign up for the next RunDisney event I can get in.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

BFD said:


> This is really good advice from both of you. I have to keep constantly reminding myself that I'm not competing with anyone else, so as long as I'm doing the best I can, that's all I need to worry about. Thanks.
> 
> I went to the Polynesian for a run today, and I saw so many half marathon medals, I am insanely jealous of everyone who has one, and I can't wait to sign up for the next RunDisney event I can get in.


In 2008 and 2009 I visited Disneyland over Labor Day weekend which was also Disneyland Half Marathon weekend.  Seeing all the runners with their medals proved to be my gateway into running.  What I thought could well be a one and done event now sees me training for yet another Star Wars race weekend and my 9th half marathon overall.


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> From that I think it's not a tough reservation.  Which is great for those of us who love the food there.  I was intimidated because the food sounded different to me and not at all what I'm used to.  But I wanted to do the Rivers of Light dining package so I could "save the fastpass" and so many rave reviews on Tiffins persuaded me to give it a try.  And I am so glad I did. The meat was so tender.  The potatoes were tremendous.  I cleaned my plate.  The dessert was exquisite.



Was the menu limited as part of the Rivers of Light Dining Package?  I’d like to go that route, if possible, but we were disappointed in DL when we booked the World of Color Dining Package at Wine Country Trattoria and had a limited menu to choose from.


----------



## The Expert

I


JulieODC said:


> Have fun!! And, don’t trust the first mile - it’s always my worst, it takes me a little while to settle in. Just keep running!



I saw a t-shirt from a vendor at Princess expo that said "The first mile is a liar".


----------



## baxter24

The Expert said:


> I
> 
> 
> I saw a t-shirt from a vendor at Princess expo that said "The first mile is a liar".



That T-shirt is from 73 threads! I have seen them at a handful of expos and have at least three of their shirts. Super comfy!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?

ATTQOTD: I watched a few events here and there when I had some free time. I like the summer games because of the running, swimming, and basketball events.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?



Summer games here (DH), because there was a time when it was my goal to compete in them.  A woman from our area won gold in London.  I can remember competing against her when she must've been 12-14. 

Enjoy the winter games usually, but they just weren't interesting this year for some reason.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?



I love the Olympics, especially the Winter Olympics, and watched a lot of the coverage.  Winter provides a much more compelling viewing experience for me because it's an opportunity to watch the sports that I have little to no exposure to, living in a temperate climate.  Luge, bobsled, curling, skiing (classic, not the X-Games crossover events), skeleton and biathlon are all great to watch and learn about.  Even a little speed skating and ice hockey here and there.  Paradoxically, it's the Summer Olympics that leave me cold.  There's so little there that I can't see on a routine basis, it doesn't have the same magic.  The only events that I find to be compelling to watch there are water polo, team handball and field hockey, none of which get much air time.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?


Love the winter games! Watched most events especially the gold medal women’s hockey and men’s curling. I love both summer and winter. The opening and closing ceremonies were great and really showcased new technologies.


----------



## Jules76126

We watched a ton of the Olympics. I love the Winter ones. I have cross country skied my whole life, so I really enjoy watching those races, especially when it is a close finish or someone who is not teh favorite pulls away. We also really enjoy skeleton and bobsled, because you just don't see that much besides the Olympics. Generally, my DH hates watching the figure skating, but even he enjoyed that this year. We do also watch a ton of the Summer ones as well. Of course we watch all the track events and I really enjoy the swimming and diving. DH is sad they are over as now he has to go back to enduring episodes of the real housewives


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?


Of course. I enjoy most of the events in the Winter Olympics I think because they are so foreign to me. I mean, obviously I know skiing and snowboarding and such exist and you pick up quickly from watching it how the events work but it's not something I see on a regular basis or had the opportunity to try out growing up. I also watch a lot of Summer Olympics but those I focus more on sports I did or tried out growing up that I have background knowledge and interest in.


----------



## ZellyB

I really like winter and summer equally.  Some sports I really enjoy in each.  For whatever reason this year, though, I barely watched at all.  Just didn't seem to find the time this time.


----------



## JulieODC

I love it all!! And get totally sucked in to pretty much any event and/or personal story.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Trying to come out of Dis lurkdom now that I am running without foot pain again (thank God - Goofy Challenge with nagging foot pain was not as bad as I expected, but annoying the whole time).  No Disney races for me this year most likely, but I'll still enjoy training and generally seeing what's up on this thread 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?



Still watching them - I recorded all the afternoon and primetime coverage.  Couldn't keep up with the livestreams online, but I'm slowly coming to the end of my recordings.  Still haven't seen the final of the ladies' figure skating, so I've been avoiding spoilers all two weeks once I got behind.  Also recorded the closing ceremonies in case I care about them.  I love both Olympics and get super into them every time they are on  I love seeing all the obscure sports and just the dedication behind all the athletes.  Plus, it doesn't hurt that it is kind of a feel-good moment every few years despite all the crazy going on in the world.


----------



## Princess KP

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?



I watched the figure skating, especially with a few Canadian skaters retiring from competition after this. Loved seeing ice dancers Tessa Virtue and Scott Moir. They are so adorable! 
I did get Olympic updates from my brother's social media pages who was there "working". He looked like he was having way too much fun for it to be called work.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?



Not a second of it!  I did watch Celebrity Big Brother instead including the live feeds.  That was more interesting! 

I do watch some of the summer Olympic games though.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: We did watch it most nights. I have to say, though, I prefer summer by a long shot. Probably even more so now that we follow track and distance running more closely than we did in 2016.

Now that they're over, I can turn my attention to baseball spring training and hockey, both of which seem more compelling to me than these Olympics did.


----------



## Anisum

Dis_Yoda said:


> Not a second of it!  I did watch Celebrity Big Brother instead including the live feeds.  That was more interesting!


Are you a frequent Big Brother watcher? My aunt watches it and convinced us to try the Celebrity season and I feel like a lot of the episodes could be shorter or condensed more because it seems like a bunch of it is repeating what has already happened or Julie Chen making dramatic statements about what could happen next. Also do the Live Feeds provide more drama? I'm pretty much watching for the drama.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I TiVo all the coverage from all the channels for both sets of Olympics and watch tons of it.  I'm a big Olympics fan, and I usually like the puff piece human interest stories, too.


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?




I watched *SO MUCH OLYMPICS*.  I'm in a post-Olympics funk right now.

I really enjoyed the cross-country skiing because it felt most like the road running events (10K, marathon).  Speed skating (short or long track) rocks. The downhill skiing events were great, even if this wasn't the USA's year.   So many fun events.

My highlight was probably curling.  Congratulations, Team Shuster!

Pretty equal mania for Summer and Winter.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Anisum said:


> Are you a frequent Big Brother watcher? My aunt watches it and convinced us to try the Celebrity season and I feel like a lot of the episodes could be shorter or condensed more because it seems like a bunch of it is repeating what has already happened or Julie Chen making dramatic statements about what could happen next. Also do the Live Feeds provide more drama? I'm pretty much watching for the drama.



The live feeds + the reddit forum for Big Brother do provide more drama.  You can tell how much is edited for the tv.  I watch most episodes on the DVR so I can skip the recaps.  You also got to see true interactions between people rather than just the major highlights.  The one thing that is different is that you already know HOH, Veto Winner, and Nominations and the real fallout.  When Brandi was nominated - her reaction lasted for so long that you really questioned her mental stability.  You also saw how adorable and innocent Metta was but also how out of place he was in that environment.  He apparently tried to escape the house 3 separate times including hitting the real emergency button in the storage room.

Season 19 was kinda boring to watch as once they had a target, the house guests were really mean and you knew who was going to go home.  At least with Celebrity Big Brother, things could change. 

I'll wait to see Season 20's players before I commit to paying for All Access.  I had All Access for Star Trek: Discovery so the timing worked out well!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?



Yes! I really really LOVE the Olympics- both summer and winter. I maybe prefer the summer a bit more, but I don't want to pick favorites.I am so sad they're over.  I don't have a bucket list, but if I did, attending the Olympics would probably be at the top of the list!


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD:* When they started, I was ALL IN. Watched the entire Opening Ceremony, probably watched 3-4 hours of events a day over that first weekend. Then for some reason it fell off my radar completely. I just couldn't get into it at all over the past week or so, and now I'm disappointed that I missed so much of it.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?



I prefer summer Olympics but did watch some of the winter games.  I have DirecTv so I went to channel 205 and had the sports I wanted to watch (cross-country skiing and biathlon mostly) record so I could watch them.  I saw some highlights as well but unlike the summer Olympics there aren't any sports I have to watch.


----------



## michigandergirl

I love the Olympics, winter & summer equally. I watched as much as I could, but couldn't stay up too late to watch with my early morning runs.

@LSUlakes I have a race to add:

October 21 - michigandergirl - Grand Rapids marathon - 4:xx (hoping for anything starting with a 4)


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I'm a winter Olympics hater. They are a financial wasteland because of the greed of the IOC and keep piling in/creating sports for increased viewership and, since their largest broadcast haul is from the US, most of those are X-Games events (which isn't necessarily a bad thing, just very transparent). I feel bad because the athletes don't deserve my scorn, but these events (as well as others like the World Cup ) are deplorable in the waste they leave behind to the enrichment of relatively few bureaucrats. Not trying to be political, I'll get off my soapbox, it's just hard to separate the games from the cesspool that is their existence. (I love sports, but I know too much and it ruins all of them to a certain degree)


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I watched here and there throughout the 2 weeks. I enjoy snowboarding and the aerial skiing. I much prefer summer olympics though as a former gymnast.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: We had a lot of fun watching couples figure skating on mute and then letting pandora play a random song during their event and watched how well it matched up. Surprisingly it worked out more often than not. I did watch some of the other big events like Red & Shaun slay at snowboarding. And I even watched some hockey. But I get more excited about swimming during the summer olympics. I always wanted to go to the olympics for swimming but I didn't have the right team or family support to make me become as dedicated as I needed to be. Which is weird considering I swam for 9 consecutive years. Ah well.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  Normally, I live and breath Olympics when it is on.  For some reason, I just couldn't get into these past 2 weeks.  I would watch here and there because dh always had it on, but was bored with what I was watching most of the time.  IDK, maybe it was the coverage this year.  I much prefer summer Olympics because of the greater variety of sports and events.  I often wondered if they could move some of those that are indoors to the winter games.  I was tired of snow and ice.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

camaker said:


> Was the menu limited as part of the Rivers of Light Dining Package?  I’d like to go that route, if possible, but we were disappointed in DL when we booked the World of Color Dining Package at Wine Country Trattoria and had a limited menu to choose from.


I do not remember my menu being at all limited, but I would check with more recent dining reviews than my experience from last April to be certain.  I will say that Tiffins without the Rivers of Light pass is still very much worth it.  



Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> I'm a winter Olympics hater. They are a financial wasteland because of the greed of the IOC and keep piling in/creating sports for increased viewership and, since their largest broadcast haul is from the US, most of those are X-Games events (which isn't necessarily a bad thing, just very transparent). I feel bad because the athletes don't deserve my scorn, but these events (as well as others like the World Cup ) are deplorable in the waste they leave behind to the enrichment of relatively few bureaucrats. Not trying to be political, I'll get off my soapbox, it's just hard to separate the games from the cesspool that is their existence. (I love sports, but I know too much and it ruins all of them to a certain degree)


I love the idea of competition.  But I don't watch anymore because NBC ruined the experience of the spectacle of it all by constantly inserting themselves into it or making political statements.  I view a young child essentially taken out of their home in order to train for Olympic glory of their home nation as a terrible tragedy.  It is certainly not something to be celebrated or show off the "greatness" of the political system of the nation of said medal winner.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: In years past, I have been really into watching the Olympics (both winter and summer), but for some reason, I barely watched any of it this time. We got rid of cable so I am sure that is a reason but I would watch highlights the next day on social media. I think the biggest reason for not watching was that I was just tired! Once the kids are in bed, I am usually right behind them.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I watched a little bit of figure skating, but that was really it. I just didn't really get into it this year. I'm usually more of a summer Olympics person in general.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Love the Olympics from opening ceremonies to closing, but this year real life just got in the way. I missed more than I wanted to.


----------



## SheHulk

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I watched a few events here and there when I had some free time. I like the summer games because of the running, swimming, and basketball events.


I prefer the summer games. I didn't watch any of the recent games on purpose. If it was on wherever I was, I watched, but that's it.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  We love both Olympics and watched a lot of the winter games thanks to our time zone and getting both the east and west coast coverage.   Was very excited to see Kikkan Randall from Anchorage win gold in cross country skiing.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I love watching the Olympics - Winter or Summer.  I really enjoy watching sports I know little about, and of course I love the focus on running events.  But mostly it is the occasional Olympic moment that I enjoy.  I read an article about how the men in one of the long distance cross country ski events celebrated the final finisher by coming out to greet and cheer him.  The medals were decided a half hour earlier, the stands thinning out, but the athletes stuck around cheering that last person in to the finish.  Just does not happen in pro sports (imo).  

Plus I am a sucker for all the sappy/inspiring stories about the athletes!  Is it 2020 yet?


----------



## jennamfeo

@LSUlakes - Official time from my race on Saturday: 2:25:53


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I watched about 5 minutes of whatever sport happened to be on at the time.

Not a big televised sports viewer. My total for the year will be the last 30 minutes of the Boston Marathon and the Super Bowl. And this year, the College National Championship since Georgia was playing.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?



I love watching the Winter Olympics! Growing up in the cold and snow caused me to greatly prefer the Winter Games to the Summer ones. We put everything from South Korea on the DVR and are watching it as we can.


----------



## CDKG

Dis_Yoda said:


> Not a second of it!  I did watch Celebrity Big Brother instead including the live feeds.  That was more interesting!
> 
> I do watch some of the summer Olympic games though.


Ditto! No Olympics for me this year (which is strange, because I'm usually glued to it...) The Bachelor Winter Games was just terrible. (Although, I usually enjoy Bachelor in Paradise. It's all about the laughs and never about the "love".) 

The BIG winner this February was Celebrity Big Brother! What a fantastic season of BB!!! I didn't subscribe to the live feeds, but had a great time watching BBAD to catch up between episodes.


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD, yes, I watched part of the Olympics, but not as much as in prior years. Ice skating is turning into an extreme sport with all the emphasis on jumps and the loss of artistry makes it less interesting to me. Summer Olympics is gymnastics (regular and rhythmic), diving, and any of the medal races for swimming and track.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?



I watched some this year.  I am more a fan of the non prime time sports.  Figure skating does not appeal to me.

I enjoy watching summer and winter games equally.

I got home a couple of hours ago from Disney.  I will post a couple of pictures of me and my daughter in our half marathon costumes in a little bit.


----------



## LSUlakes

Did they locate the lost necklace that the lady lost over the weekend that contained her daughters ashes?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Did they locate the lost necklace that the lady lost over the weekend that contained her daughters ashes?


I don't believe so but last update I saw was this morning.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I love the Winter Olympics and watched a ton of it.  Really enjoyed it this year mostly because my daughter had so many questions and got into it.  I'm watching Bachelor Winter Games now and it's pretty terrible...which makes it great.

Back from vacation and a bit of a disboard break for life business reasons.  I miss posting here!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD didn’t get in to it much this time, it seemed to be 24/7 curling or xgames snowboarding. Not many kiwis involved so that doesn’t help.

What is Bachelor Winter Olympics???


----------



## beatlecat42

ooh, so many awesome questions to catch up on!

weather: nothing special, just more eager to go out into the warmth.  I could do without the yo-yoing, though (one week it went from sleet to 70s/80s, back to 40s.  It's ridiculous)

5ks:  all of this, but slower:



Sanchez said:


> I will go with mile 2 as the worst in a 5k. Mile 1 is fast (sometimes too fast) but you still have energy. Mile two should mean settling into a pace but the awful realization is that you are starting to deteriorate with more than half of the race left. Mile 3 is the most physical pain but the end is near.
> 
> For mental reasons mile 2 is my least favorite.



training for distances: the original barrier of getting off the couch was the hardest hurdle.  Other than that, I've always been fairly confident in racking up the miles -- I've always said that I can walk anywhere, and it's been pretty much accurate.  Just need a lot of time to do it   10k to half was also relatively easy because I was able to do a 10miler and a 12miler in between, which definitely helped with the mental hurdles.  I don't see myself doing any marathons, but I imagine that would be a huge jump to make.

special events at Disney: got to do the Christmas party our last trip, and when we did a big blowout trip for my sister's graduation a few years back, we were able to do a bunch:

morning safari at Animal Kingdom (since discontinued?): this was great; you got to get into the park before it opened, go on the Safari while the animals were still relatively active (or inactive...our truck got stopped by a mama rhino who refused to move until her baby stopped inspecting the truck), and get a buffet breakfast before being released into the park.  Loved it.
nighttime safari at Animal Kingdom Lodge (since changed/discontinued?): this was a lot of fun as well.  It was a very small group, you were driven around the grounds of the Lodge for at least an hour learning about the animals and their welfare, and then finished off with a special meal at Jiko.
Wild Africa Trek: you get to go behind-the-scenes in the safari areas, learn more in-depth about how they care for the animals, feed the hippos, cross the rope bridges over the gators, and have lunch out on the savanna.  Totally awesome, highly recommend if you love animals and/or exhibit design.
dolphin encounter: I have mixed feelings about this (due to the whole keeping dolphins in captivity thing), but to the program's credit, the bulk of your time is actually spent outside of the water learning about dolphin conservation efforts and watching the keepers study the dolphins through short cognitive tests.  Also, hugging a dolphin is everything I wanted it to be and I didn't want to stop.
Wish list: Diving at EPCOT (now that we're certified!), the Halloween party, Keys to the Kingdom.

Olympics:  OMG yes I now need to readjust sleeping habits after 2 straight weeks of figure skating.  Love it.  Probably more partial to the summer games, since I was a swimmer myself, but I definitely love watching all of the athletics (preferably not on NBC, ugh).  One of the top 10 coolest things I've gotten to experience was volunteering for Athens 2004.  Amazing.  (all the same, the criticisms of the IOC and WADA are totally valid, and I've never ever wanted the games to be held where I live, so there has been more cognitive dissonance involved in watching the last few olympiads.  Still, can't wait for 2020.)


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The winter Olympics are officially over. Did you watch any of it this year? Do you prefer the summer games or winter games?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I watched a few events here and there when I had some free time. I like the summer games because of the running, swimming, and basketball events.



I generally prefer the summer olypmics but I didn't watch 1 second of winter this year.  Have had a lot going on and I don't have cable anymore.  Since getting rid of cable TV watching just has fallen by the wayside for me in general.  One of the best moves I could have ever made.


----------



## LdyStormy76

[/GALLERY]





McNs said:


> What is Bachelor Winter Olympics???



Another spin off from The Bachelor series. According to the website they brought in people from various countries that have the show, stuck them in a hotel in Vermont and it went, depending on your point of view, either uphill or downhill from there. Saw teasers for it on The Bachelor but since I never liked Bachelor in Paradise skipped this spin off.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Even though I know the IOC is about the most corrupt org in the world, I love the competition of the games (both winter and summer).  Spent way too many hours watching most of the events.  you can tell how hard the biathlon and cross-country skiers are based on how they all seem to collapse at the end of their events.   I enjoy the timed events more than the scored events.  For some of the x-game style sports, they give you no clue how the scores are tabulated or what gets marked down, just some blabber about how judges like to see "amplitude".   I have been a curling fan for the last 3 or 4 Winter Olympics.


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD: * Even though I know the IOC is about the most corrupt org in the world*, I love the competition of the games (both winter and summer).  Spent way too many hours watching most of the events.  you can tell how hard the biathlon and cross-country skiers are based on how they all seem to collapse at the end of their events.   I enjoy the timed events more than the scored events.  For some of the x-game style sports, they give you no clue how the scores are tabulated or what gets marked down, just some blabber about how judges like to see "amplitude".   I have been a curling fan for the last 3 or 4 Winter Olympics.



The NCAA is coming in strong as #2.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> The NCAA is coming in strong as #2.



You're not joking!  They were so mad at Carolina, they took Louisville's national title away!

Just kidding, sort of, Louisville deserved what they got.  Carolina didn't get what they deserved.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *I am curious about everyone's race day routines. For a typical race how many hours before the race do you start your day? For Disney races with the very early starts, do you adjust that time frame?

ATTQOTD: Most local races I do usually start around 7:30 (give or take 30 minutes). For those start times I will wake up around 5:30. 2 hours seem to be enough time for me to get ready for a race. For Disney races I believe the required time to leave your room and board a bus may change that, and there are other races where this is also the case. For these races the choice is made for me, but I do try to keep the timing the same for everything else other than the waking up part.


----------



## kleph

*ATTQOTD*: if it's a smaller local race, i'll get there, at most, an hour before start time. it will usually take me 30 to 45 minutes to get out the door and tack on the drive time to that. 

larger races, like the one i did this weekend, i'll get up stupid early in order to beat the crowd. parking is always a mess and if you get there early enough, you can pick a spot that gives you a reasonable chance to leave without too much fuss. you also can hit the bathroom before the lines form. this early arrival often means waiting around an hour or more but that's usually OK since i'd probably be up anyway. i rationalize the early wake up since 1) i almost always wake up too early on race day to start with and 2) i almost always have a big long afternoon nap after a race.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> You're not joking!  They were so mad at Carolina, they took Louisville's national title away!
> 
> Just kidding, sort of, Louisville deserved what they got.  Carolina didn't get what they deserved.


The NCAA has a much wrong with it right now it’s not even funny. I love college sports but they need help. That’s for another discussion board though.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I am curious about everyone's race day routines. For a typical race how many hours before the race do you start your day? For Disney races with the very early starts, do you adjust that time frame?


I’ve very few local races but for those it’s get up hydrate maybe eat something light and drive out to the race. Disney is another animal you get up at 2:30-3:00AM and head out and stand around forever. It’s not an easy adjustment but I make do.


----------



## Chaitali

It depends on the race.  For the really small, local races, I'll shoot to get there about 30 minutes in advance so I can find parking and warm up before the race starts.  For slightly bigger races in DC, I'll shoot for getting there an hour in advance so I don't have to worry about parking and traffic.  Or I'll get a hotel room downtown to share with friends if I'm doing the race with people.  Then we'll just shoot to get there about 30 minutes before the race.  I set out everything I need the night before, wake up about 60 minutes before I plan to leave so I can get ready and eat breakfast (usually peanut butter on toast).  Really big races like Disney, I'll try to get there as early as possible just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dis5150

Finally caught up! I caught another stupid cold but am feeling better today. Still coughing and snotty (sorry TMI) but hoping to be at least 95% by my marathon Sunday! I do NOT want to run another marathon sick!

ATYQOTD: I prefer the Winter Olympics. We watched all the figure skating and snowboarding, some of the skiing, bobsledding, skeleton, and speed skating. DH was a good sport because I basically took over the TV, DVRing all the figure skating and catching up when I got home from work so I could watch each evening's new broadcasts. Still, it is good practice for him as I will be taking over the TV again once baseball starts!

ATTQOTD: For a local race in my little town I will get there an hour before start time, just to get a good place to park and usually pick up my bib. For bigger races, like Little Rock, I will get there 1.5-2 hours before start time as parking is much harder and have to walk further. For my marathon Sunday I bought the VIP package for myself and DH so he will have somewhere out of the rain (yep, stupid rain in the forecast!) to wait for me while I run. So we will probably get their earlier to take advantage of all the perks.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I am curious about everyone's race day routines. For a typical race how many hours before the race do you start your day? For Disney races with the very early starts, do you adjust that time frame?



For local races, I plan to get there 30-45 minutes before the race to allow time for bag check (the lines can be long sometimes), although i have gotten there as late as 20 minutes before the race. I generally leave the house at least two hours before the race (because subways are stupid on weekends) and then get up about an hour before I leave ... So I'm usually getting up at least 3 hours before the race, more if the trains are local in queens (so, most races).
At Disney there's more to do in the start area and I get to my corral earlier, but the commute is significantly shorter, so it balances out a bit and I'm usually getting up 2.5-3 hours before the race.


----------



## SunDial

It was a warm Princess weekend.  My daughter and I had a blast.  A couple of the pics from the half.  A couple of pics were too large to post.     I really wanted a Snow White pic.


----------



## Princess KP

@SunDial Great pics!!


----------



## rteetz

SunDial said:


> It was a warm Princess weekend.  My daughter and I had a blast.  A couple of the pics from the half.  A couple of pics were too large to post.     I really wanted a Snow White pic.
> 
> View attachment 305283
> View attachment 305284
> View attachment 305285


That’s fantastic!


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I am curious about everyone's race day routines. For a typical race how many hours before the race do you start your day? For Disney races with the very early starts, do you adjust that time frame?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Most local races I do usually start around 7:30 (give or take 30 minutes). For those start times I will wake up around 5:30. 2 hours seem to be enough time for me to get ready for a race. For Disney races I believe the required time to leave your room and board a bus may change that, and there are other races where this is also the case. For these races the choice is made for me, but I do try to keep the timing the same for everything else other than the waking up part.



Local races usually involve parking + metro for me, and you never know about metro, so I aim to arrive at the race location 1.5 hours ahead of start time to allow for delays.  Also, this gives plenty of time for a couple of trips through the potty lines.  It takes me about 1 hour to wake up, eat, finish prepping equipment and get going.  Overall, that means I'll get up ~2.5 hours before a local race.

More distant races for me usually involve 2 - 3 hours of driving, so add another couple hours onto the above.  If I get to a race really early, I have no problem napping in the car for a bit.  If the race is within that driving range, I don't like to get a hotel room the night before because: first, I'm cheap, and second, I never sleep well in a hotel room the first night, so it's not an advantage.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: How long before race start I need to wake up is a function of race distance first, then transportation/corral time.  For a marathon, I have to get my banana/bagel/coffee/... into my body at least 2.5 hours before the start.  For HM, I usually only have a banana/gel, so I can squeeze it down to 2 hours.  For any other race type (and for HM's where I'm not trying for a PR), I generally don't eat, so 1 hour ahead works just fine.  Beyond that, since I'm not a morning person, I try to get to the corral as late as possible.  I grab the monorail at about 4:05 from the Contemporary on Marathon weekend.  I get the last bus for my local half/full that requires transport to the start.  For 5k/10k, I'll generally show up within 15 min of the start and try to do a warm-up run continually until the race starts (assuming it starts on time)


----------



## cburnett11

camaker said:


> You're not joking!  They were so mad at Carolina, they took Louisville's national title away!
> 
> Just kidding, sort of, Louisville deserved what they got.  Carolina didn't get what they deserved.



As a Louisville fan/graduate, I just hope I at least get a very interesting 30 for 30 out of all the mess Pitino left behind.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I've actually only run races at Disneyland or Disney World.  Even then my routine is different.  For Disneyland, I like to get to the staging area 45-60 minutes before the race.  Get as much sleep as I can, but leave myself sufficient time to walk to the staging area from the hotel and not worry about arriving late.  I generally eat applesauce for breakfast in the hotel and sip water or powerade throughout the morning to keep my throat wet.  

Obviously Disney World is a different situation entirely.   I still eat in my resort, but I'm waking up a lot earlier to be on one of the first buses.  At least I got photos with BB-8, Darth Vader, and Jabba the Hutt before the races last year.  Being a night owl and running early morning races challenges me.  One great thing about running multi race challenges is that I've learned the secret to falling asleep early the night before a half.  Namely, running a 10K that morning.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:  I'm an early riser and even more so on race day. I have to have lots of coffee and don't want to be rushed.

For a local race (30 minute travel time), I'd say I'm up 3-3.5 hours before the start.

For example:
8:00 Race
7:15 Arrive at race location
6:45 Leave Home
4:30 Wake up

I may give myself less time if I've run the race before and know the location/layout. I've seen the pre-registered line take longer than the race-day registration line, so I make no allowance for that, unless I already have number and shirt in hand.

For marathon weekend, I think I got up around 2:00, pretty much following the 3.5 hour rule.

No matter how early the alarm is set, I almost always wake up a few minutes before it goes off.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Depends on what kind of race.   I have rolled out of bed 45 min before a start before for a 5K that was a half mile down the road.  Usually I try and be up about an hour before I need to leave for the race, though, and I try to be at the race at least 30-45 min before it starts unless I know that parking will be an issue, then I might try for an hour or more.  So that obviously is variable depending on how far away the race is how early I'm getting up... but let's say 2 hours + drive time is when I get up before a race usually.  Sometimes for a 5K I don't do anything before the race but have some water, but for longer races I will either make some peanut butter toast and a banana at home and grab a coffee on the way to the race, or I might just grab the banana and get an oatmeal with the coffee on the way to the race (we have a local coffee/drive thru place that sells Umpqua oatmeal cups).


----------



## Dis5150

@IamTrike did you see this?

http://www.delish.com/food-news/news/a58433/chip-and-jo-magnolia-table-now-open/

I am thinking a Tuesday morning breakfast/brunch before we hit the road for home.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> The NCAA is coming in strong as #2.



I don't think the NCAA itself is corrupt. I think they're greedy, parochial, rigid, and unwilling to get with the times. FIFA and the IOC, on the other hand, are pretty much textbook examples of corrupt organizations.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I am curious about everyone's race day routines. For a typical race how many hours before the race do you start your day? For Disney races with the very early starts, do you adjust that time frame?



My race day for A races begins 3 hours before the start of the race. This gives me time to eat and drink enough calories to cross the start line fully charged and ready to go. For Disney, I wake up at 4, leave the hotel by 430, and get into my corral as close to the start time as possible.


----------



## Wendy98

Races where I have to catch provided transportation, it is easy.  They tell me when I need to be ready (I am up usually an hour before bus leaves).  Local races--I really push the envelope sometimes and get there with just enough time to get my start position (although I try to leave enough time for warming up).  I also have a crazy, pre-race nervous bladder.  I always try to go "one more time".  I did that in WDW last year and got in my corral at 5:23.  For Flying Pig this year, bathroom lines were awful.  Finally I chose to go in some weeds not far from the start (as did several other women).  I think I entered my corral as the anthem was playing.  I get a lot of anxiety before races and drive myself nuts if I have a ton of idle time.


----------



## ZellyB

@SunDial Love those pics!!


----------



## jennamfeo

SunDial said:


> It was a warm Princess weekend.  My daughter and I had a blast.  A couple of the pics from the half.  A couple of pics were too large to post.     I really wanted a Snow White pic.
> 
> View attachment 305283
> View attachment 305284
> View attachment 305285



THIS IS AWESOME.


----------



## hauntedcity

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  For some of the x-game style sports, they give you no clue how the scores are tabulated or what gets marked down, just some blabber about how judges like to see "amplitude".   I have been a curling fan for the last 3 or 4 Winter Olympics.



What? You're not a fan of the backside fakie mctwist for major amps?  Dude!  

I agree about scoring. It's especially frustrating when the announcers (who are our supposed expert window into the scoring) have no clue why certain marks were given.  The winter games have lots of great objectively scored competitions, though.  Curling FTW!


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I am curious about everyone's race day routines. For a typical race how many hours before the race do you start your day? For Disney races with the very early starts, do you adjust that time frame?
> .



Wake up; bagel with peanut butter; last water about an hour before start time; gentle stretching for about 10 minutes waiting in a corral; bathroom stop as close to start time as possible... and that's about it.  

For a Disney race, the time between steps may be longer (and throw in the bus trip as opposed to driving), but the routine is pretty much the same for local and Disney.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I haven’t run any local races since 2015. But it was pretty much wake up, get dressed, eat, drive there about an hour before start, get my bib, go to the bathroom then go to starting area.  Disney is it’s own beast.  I prep all my stuff the night before so I don’t forget anything. For 5K and 10K I get up around 3am and get to the bus stop around 3:30. I go straight to my corral and eat my breakfast (banana & protein bar of some sort). For a half it’s a 2:45am wake up and at the bus stop by 3:15. I’ve always had race retreat for Princess so I usually eat in the tent area, go to the bathroom then head to the corral.  I like the long walk to the corrals, but this year sucked with having to walk forever in wet, uneven and barely illuminated tall grass.  I need to figure out how to keep my body from stiffening up in the corrals. If I stand my feet hurt, but if I sit my muscles get tight.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

McNs said:


> Oh please post a photo of this!



Here we go:

Before:






After:





He lost his Garter Belt around Mile 2 as it hurt and at that point, he sweated enough for the stockings to stay up.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
Honestly I am a hot mess before races. I get way too nervous. I get up a couple hours ahead of time, fuss over everything, eat a rice crispy treat (pre-race breakfast of choice for my sensitive race tummy) and pretend I'm not capable of running even 1 mile. 
One of my goals for my race next month is to be normal... It likely won't work.


----------



## KingLlama

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Honestly I am a hot mess before races. I get way too nervous. I get up a couple hours ahead of time, fuss over everything, eat a rice crispy treat (pre-race breakfast of choice for my sensitive race tummy) and pretend I'm not capable of running even 1 mile.
> One of my goals for my race next month is to be normal... It likely won't work.



I've been on this board for years now, and have *never* laughed out loud at a post....until this one.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I am curious about everyone's race day routines. For a typical race how many hours before the race do you start your day? For Disney races with the very early starts, do you adjust that time frame?



Local races? That's going to be 30-45 minutes MAX before the race. I wake up, get dressed and head out (I drink coffee or water on the way).

Disney races? Welp ...

So, for the 5K of #YOLODopey this year, I chose to basically stay up all night before the race (I napped from about 3 until 4:15) ... if anyone recalls my posts, I was able to pick everyone up and get us to the race on time, but I also thought I forgot socks. I went home and immediately went to sleep after that. Would I advise staying up all night? Um, no.

I try to go to bed between 10-12 a.m. for Disney races, and I'm usually up and out the door by 4:15-4:30 with a first alarm at 3:45. I always drive to the races, so that buys me a little time - and I'm usually in a corral somewhere in the middle, so I don't have to really race to get there as if I were in Corral A with the new procedure.


----------



## Gemini1131

So I’m way behind on the thread. But wanted to thank everyone for all the amazing info here. Was able to finish my first 10k and half at princess this weekend and that is inpart due to all the amazing info I read as a mostly lurker here. Also met my goal of finishing with a picture


----------



## flav

run.minnie.miles said:


> One of my goals for my race next month is to be normal... It likely won't work.


One of my friend sent me this quote because it reminded her of me... « I tried to be normal once, the worst 5 minutes of my life »

ATTQOTD: I usually try to be at a race an hour before start, more if at Disney. That is also the time limit for my last pre-race snack and drink. Before that, it depends on transportation mode and distance but for morning race I take the time to drink coffee (minimum 2 hours prior to start), eat breakfast and shower before I leave.

In that line of toughts, I have yet to figure out the logistics for the Voyager Challenge in Ottawa next May: Saturday 4PM 5k, Saturday 6:30PM 10k, Sunday 9AM Half. Any suggestions are welcome for in between the Saturday race, my hotel is about 5k from the start line and I am not sure if it will be easy to navigate with taxi/Uber, forget parking.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: If it’s a local race, I’ll wake up 2 hours before hand. I like to eat real food and have a little coffee while getting ready.  I have an hour to do that. Sometimes I’ll take a quick bath too. For Princess I woke up at 2:30, did my hair and makeup while eating (leftover filet and potatoes from Artist Point). According to my time stamp, we were in the Epcot lot by 3:47.

Adding to last week’s QOTD about extra Disney events- we did the Marceline to Magic Kingdom tour this morning. FABULOUS. The best part included in each tour is going back stage at Haunted Mansion and seeing the ballroom scene; but the absolute best part of the tour this morning was our guide. She was a native of Anaheim and talked about going in her backyard every night and seeing the fireworks. At the end of the tour, she told us that her father was one of Walt’s original imangineers. One day, Walt asked her what she wanted to be when she grew up and she said she wanted to wear plaid and be a tour guide!  He would call her out by name in the park and she’d remind him she was going to be one of those guides. She started crying while telling the story, so of course I was crying.  It was truly a magical way to end our trip. Now we’re about an hour from landing and back to work tomorrow


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I am curious about everyone's race day routines. For a typical race how many hours before the race do you start your day? For Disney races with the very early starts, do you adjust that time frame?


I have a "local" (downtown) race this weekend and my schedule is as follows:

Up at 4:45 am (almost as bad as a regular work day, yuck!)
Leave at 5:30 am
Catch public transit (light rail to monorail) at 6 am
Arrive at 6:55 am
Race starts at 7:55 am


----------



## beatlecat42

qotd: depends on distance of the race + travel time to race start.  In general, though, as late as humanly possible.

For the Baltimore Running Festival, I'm super-lucky -- the start of the 5k (7:30am) is 2 blocks from my house, so it's practically a roll-out-of-bed start.  The half then starts 9:45, so I've got time to rest, change shoes, eat something, etc. (although really, I'm using the 5k walk to eat/drink so that it's all done well before the start of the half).


----------



## McNs

Dis_Yoda said:


> Here we go:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lost his Garter Belt around Mile 2 as it hurt and at that point, he sweated enough for the stockings to stay up.


Fantastic! Of course if it wasn't for the Princess Half at Disney World it would be a little alarming...


----------



## SheHulk

I have a terrible habit of showing up to local races just as the start gun goes off, then having to sprint a few blocks just to get to the start line. I just assume traffic will be normal local traffic, not taking into account that roads will be closed for the race or that a lot of other people besides me are trying to get there too. Once in Amish country I got stuck driving behind a horse and buggy on a tiny road which made me late but I would never have anticipated that. I had to run a quarter mile just to catch up with the last person who crossed the start line before me.

Disney I'm the opposite, I try to sleep in until a luxurious 3AM but nervous energy never allows. This year I actually did sleep til 3 or thereabouts and then I immediately got nervous that I was going to be late for the race and regretted sleeping that long.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

For a local race - I arrive 30 minutes prior to the start, except for the Memorial Day Race which we get there an hour before the start but that race has parking issues and is 60 minutes away so we account for potential I-75 issues. 

Disney - we wake up usually 2:45AM for the 10K, 2:30AM for the Half and try to get on the first buses.  Princess - we were up at 2AM but I had to do my husband's makeup.


----------



## Waiting2goback

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  Even though I know the IOC is about the most corrupt org in the world, I love the competition of the games (both winter and summer).  Spent way too many hours watching most of the events.  you can tell how hard the biathlon and cross-country skiers are based on how they all seem to collapse at the end of their events.   I enjoy the timed events more than the scored events.  For some of the x-game style sports, they give you no clue how the scores are tabulated or what gets marked down, just some blabber about how judges like to see "amplitude".   I have been a curling fan for the last 3 or 4 Winter Olympics.



Not to get political but I think we have to throw US Congress/federal govt into the mix as most corrupt.  

QOTD:  I like to give myself enough time to eat a nice big breakfast.  So, if my race is at 8 am and it is an hour drive p, like the BAA 10k for example, I am up by about 5 and usually out the door by 5:30.  Come to think of it, I don't think any of my local races have been closer than an hour from my house.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I am curious about everyone's race day routines. For a typical race how many hours before the race do you start your day? For Disney races with the very early starts, do you adjust that time frame?


It really depends on the start time. For normal races starting at 8am or 9am I am up with enough time to get dressed (in the clothes I laid out the night before) and shove a spoonful of peanut butter in my mouth before leaving the house (a to-go pack if travelling) and arriving at the race with 30-60 minutes to spare depending on whether I need to pick up my bib or not. That usually means waking up without an alarm anywhere between 6-7:30am.

Disney is another matter entirely. I like to be on the first bus because as I've mentioned before on the boards I had an experience where a driver got lost.  This means waking up with 15-20 minutes until the first bus is scheduled to leave, throwing on my clothes. Grabbing my peanut butter to-go and heading out.

I will add that in both cases I also take a stroopwafel that I consume around 15 minutes before the start of the race.


----------



## BikeFan

Gemini1131 said:


> So I’m way behind on the thread. But wanted to thank everyone for all the amazing info here. Was able to finish my first 10k and half at princess this weekend and that is inpart due to all the amazing info I read as a mostly lurker here. Also met my goal of finishing with a picture



Congratulations on your first races!  Hopefully there are many to follow!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you or have you practiced a race? What I mean by that is, have you raced a 5k, 10k, ect that is not actually a race? Why did you? If you have not done this before, why?

ATTQOTD: I have. It's usually for short distance races like the 5k and 10k. I did it to get a good idea of where I was fitness wise to develop training paces as well as just to practice being at that pace and seeing how it feels.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Before I ran my first half in 2011 , I did go and run 13.1 at my planned pace just to prove to myself I could do it, since the longest I had run before that was 10 miles.  I have not done a practice race since.

Feb totals: 
Total Miles: 113
Total Time: 16:03:49
Average Pace: 8:30 min/mile 
Average HR: 143

This was a month to back down my running.  Took more days off, and most runs were shorter than previous months.  It is nice to not follow a plan for a while and just get out and run.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Before my first half I was scheduled to do 12 miles, but I went ahead and did the 13.1. For me, mental training is just as important as physical training and I needed to know that I could do it, what it felt like, and if my nutrition was sufficient.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I did for my first 5k, b3cause u wanted to know that I could do it (of course, I did it on the treadmill, so I'm not sure that counts, but I did set the treadmill for my planned race pace). Since then I've run the race distance a few times, but never raced it. I just don't feel like I derive any benefit from doing it.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Only for my first race, a 10k. I wanted to make sure I could finish in the time the race allowed and see how I would feel running that distance. I can't believe how far I have come in less than 3 years of running.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you or have you practiced a race? What I mean by that is, have you raced a 5k, 10k, ect that is not actually a race? Why did you? If you have not done this before, why?



Yes, I did in Spring 2017.  As an end to my Daniels 10k training, I did some time trials at 5k to test the end result of the training.  In three years time, I had improved my 5k PR from 23:36 to 21:02 (10.8% improvement).  After 11 weeks of Daniels training, I dropped the PR from 21:02 to 19:30 (7.4% improvement).  It was also to aid me in setting up fitness relevant pacing leading into my BQ attempt in October 2017.  I measured out the distance via satellite to ensure that GPS accuracy wouldn't be an issue (although the GPS did come out to 3.11 as the satellite mapping suggested).  Those two time trial 5ks beat out the actual 5k I did only two weeks later (20:30).  Thankfully, I've since beaten that 5k time during the 10k at Disney in 2018 (19:27).

*February Training Summary:
(Completed/Scheduled)*
Total Running Miles: 6.17 miles
Total Running Time: 54:42 minutes
Total Biking Time: 5:00:00 (pure guess around 85-100 miles)
Average Bike HR: 125/min

Still recovering from my low grade fibula stress fracture.  I've got an appointment on 3/12/18 with the hopes of getting an all clear.  Then starts the slow process of getting back to where I was.  Right now that looks like late-April before I'll be back to normal.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you or have you practiced a race? What I mean by that is, have you raced a 5k, 10k, ect that is not actually a race? Why did you? If you have not done this before, why?


I have practiced the distance, but not the "speed" (that's relative). I don't think I can ever replicate the adrenaline/atmosphere of a race to get an accurate time trial. 



KingLlama said:


> I've been on this board for years now, and have *never* laughed out loud at a post....until this one.


I wish I was meaning to be funny...


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> Here we go:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lost his Garter Belt around Mile 2 as it hurt and at that point, he sweated enough for the stockings to stay up.


Oh my gosh how awesome! Love it!!


----------



## BikeFan

DopeyBadger said:


> Still recovering from my low grade fibula stress fracture.  I've got an appointment on 3/12/18 with the hopes of getting an all clear.  Then starts the slow process of getting back to where I was.  Right now that looks like late-April before I'll be back to normal.



Hope you get all healed up soon!  I'm excited to see what you do at Chicago in October!


----------



## Sanchez

February Totals:

Swim: 9.2 miles 
Bike: 108 miles 
Run: 88.3 miles

Swim is improving but still below standard. Minimal gains on speed but much more relaxed with reduced energy output. Longer days and better weather will help to up the bike mileage. Run mileage low with two reduced mileage weeks following half marathon. That took longer to recover from than expected.

Upcoming
3/2: 5k Run. Goal 20:30 - this is a training run.
3/10: Sprint Tri. Goal 1:04:00. 500m/10mi/5k
4/7: 10k Run. Goal 43:15


----------



## kleph

February total: 63.4 miles.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I am curious about everyone's race day routines. For a typical race how many hours before the race do you start your day? For Disney races with the very early starts, do you adjust that time frame?


ATTQOTD: I mostly run WDW races, so I'll just use that as an example, and assume a 5:30am start, staying offsite...
Get up at 1:45am
Wash face (helps me wake up), get dressed
Eat breakfast: oatmeal and coffee
Finish preparations and leave room at 3:15am

So I get up about 1.5 hours before needing to leave for the race.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you or have you practiced a race? What I mean by that is, have you raced a 5k, 10k, ect that is not actually a race? Why did you? If you have not done this before, why?


ATTQOTD: Kind of... in preparation for racing a 10K for time, I'll do a final "long" run of 5-6 miles and do 4 of those miles at or near race pace. I do it to determine A. if my expected race pace is realistic, and B. if the shoes I think I'll wear are really the right ones for the job.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I've never run a practice race.  I trust the training and then go out and see what I can do.  I'd be a little worried about getting injured during the practice race, too, and then end up either not being able to run the goal race or at least not at my full capability.

*February Total:
Running mileage: * 0.0   

I spent all of February resting my shin issue.  Fortunately, it's not a stress fracture like @DopeyBadger, but the soft tissue inflammation around the mid-tibia has been extremely slow to resolve.  I've also been a little scared to go back out and run on it despite the doctor clearing me last Friday.  Current plan is to test it out this weekend.  I don't know how many miles I've put in on the elliptical, but hopefully they'll pay off in a quick return to form once I get back out there.


----------



## Dis5150

February miles - 90 after my 4 mile run today. Would have been 125.5 if I hadn't missed more than a week being sick!


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I’ve ran the local race half route prior to training, but I don’t think I’ve ever ran the mileage of a race at race pace. Haven’t felt the need to, I guess??

*February totals:*
Mileage: 141.0
Time: 22:02


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: I've never tried a practice race.

Feb totals: 
Total Miles: 183.6
Total Time: 29:14:58
Average Pace: 9:34 min/mile


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: yep. I've done 5k practice races and a 10k as well even though I haven't raced that distance yet. For me I need to do that for confidence.


----------



## PCFriar80

*February Totals:*
Add me to the list of 0 miles, thanks to hernia repair surgery.  After this latest post surgical discomfort and recovery time I take back all of those bad things I said about a sore calf and tight hamstring.  I'll take those any day!  Doctor's appt. tomorrow and hopefully back running by Daylight Savings Time.  I'm going to need that extra hour!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you or have you practiced a race? What I mean by that is, have you raced a 5k, 10k, ect that is not actually a race? Why did you? If you have not done this before, why


Never really have. I have practiced several distances at race paces in training but not really a real race run through. It's just never seemed extremely necessary for me. Most of my races are Disney and I know I will run those differently than I would a local race.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I have never done a practice race. It just doesn't seem like something I would need or want to do. 

*February Totals:*
Miles Ran – 92.4
Total Time – 17:27:15
Average Pace - 11:20/mi
Miles Swam - .7 miles

Less running this month because taper week, but still happy with my numbers. Only missed ONE scheduled run and it was during taper week so I was okay with it. I am ready for March!


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I've never done a practice race.  For me personally, it's just impossible to replicate the good (the excitement and crowd energy) and bad (pre-race jitters!) of race day, so I don't bother.  One thing every runner should do, though, is practice running in your race day clothing, especially for the distance you expect to race.  I've found that some clothing which is perfectly fine for a 5K will start chafing at the longer distances.  That's something you definitely want to know *before *race day, so you can pick an outfit that's going to be comfortable the whole race.  

February miles: 206 so far, plus whatever I run tonight.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Nope, I've never done a practice race either and agree with @BikeFan, I don't think you can plan ahead for what race day is going to be like.

February miles: *103.2*


----------



## kywyldcat03

Total 2018 Miles: 227.09 miles
Total 2018 Time: 36:56:05
Total Feb Miles: 116.70 miles
Total Feb Time: 17:53:17

Training smarter and finally incorporating speed work thanks to @DopeyBadger!  My numbers are improving all around thanks to his guidance!


----------



## cavepig

What's funny is we always called cross country and track in high school "practice", so yes I've practiced runs, but come race day I run different cause there's other people to motivate.  To me training and practice are kind of the same.  Of course I don't run a full marathon as practice before, but 5ks, 10ks and even the half I will 'practice' it.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I've never had a practice race per se, but I do use long runs to test various things out.  I usually follow the Galloway plan which calls for a 14 mile long run 2 weeks before the race.  Since my first 10K came after my first half, I already knew that the distance would not be a problem.  

As a new runner, I found knowing that I could go longer than race distance useful from the mental side of things.  More experience has helped me understand that I do not need to match or go beyond the race distance in training, which helps me not stress when life necessitates adjusting training runs downward.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  We have a lot of fundraiser runs here where you pay to run and support whatever club/organization is hosting.  Usually to support school functions.  None of the races are official timed and there's normally no perks for the runners.  I consider these my practice races.  I've done them for 5K, 10K and Half distances.  It mimics the big race atmosphere for me as there are additional folks running vs a solo training run.  Also there is always the one runner you leap frog with that pushes you.  I've actually PR'd on a few of these, which is good and bad.  Great that I can do it, bad can't use as a POT.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I've never had a practice race, although I've practiced various things like fuel and clothing and water.

February was not a great month for our house.  I'm ready to be done with it!  A few weeks ago, I started to come down with something... got kind of achy and probably a little feverish, but it lasted 2 days and then I felt ok.  SO then came down with it and it turned into a full blown couple day stomach virus for him, plus he got a cold.  We started feeling a little better, but his cold was lingering still.  Then last week he came back down with the stomach virus again with a vengeance on Wednesday, followed by me on Friday, and then he also finally went to the doc about his cold and found out he had bronchitis.  Then to cap off the month, MIL went back into the hospital on Sunday and now their dog is staying here with us.  Thankfully our dog has been really chill about it, but it's just one more thing to upset the routine.  I have been either not eating or eating like crap because nothing sounds good except junk food and fruit and I'm so thirsty from being dehydrated from the stomach virus that I'm permanently sloshing.  I went for my run on Monday and I felt super bloated and sloshy from just having a piece of toast a couple hours before I left.  I tried a smoothie and a muffin this morning for breakfast, those seemed to go ok.  I am trying a yogurt and a banana before today's run, I already ate the yogurt, so hopefully by the time 6pm rolls around I won't feel too full by all the water I hope to consume before then.


----------



## Jules76126

I will be doing a practice run of the 5K I have planned in April. We live in a hilly area so my DH wants to run the course beforehand so we know what we are getting ourselves into. I don't think we will run it at race pace, more just to know what to expect.


----------



## LdyStormy76

QOTD:  Yes, I have done this, and in fact specifically did multiple half marathon distances in December for three reasons: 1) prove to myself I could finish in under the allotted time, 2) make sure clothing did not rub, 3) make sure that the hot spot/tender ares identified during training were correctly taped to prevent blisters / skin irritation in those areas.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I've never really done a practice race.  We did during one 6 mile training run where we were pushing pace a bit make a last minute decision to go 6.2 just to see where we ended up, but it really wasn't the intent starting out.

Feb miles:  80


----------



## FFigawi

February's very disappointing totals. Guess this is what happens when it rains most of the month and you're out of town for eight days.

Run:  17 miles
Bike:  201 miles


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  Following Galloway he has you running beyond race distance during training.  So I guess, yes, it could be considered a practice race when it came to distance.  It's also a great time to figure out shoes, clothing, hydration & fuel!

*February Totals*
Running Miles:  103.67 - 1st time I have ever broken the 100 mile mark!!!
Running Time:  20:48:38
Average Pace:  12:03
Walking Miles:  14.10


----------



## jennamfeo

The medals were revealed for the Magnolia Farms Silo District Marathon and they aren't shiplap and they aren't even their cool Magnolia logo and my FOMO dropped down a little bit.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Not quite, but I did most of my long runs during the training cycle leading up to my first half on the path that the race would be on. It helped tremendously to know where the challenging parts of the course were and to have a strategy, especially since it was my first race at that distance. 

Feb miles: 76. Missed three runs in the last week or so due to illness, but I'm back at it now. Also had to cut a LR by a few miles to catch a plane. Even still, it was the third highest month I've ever had.


----------



## ZellyB

jennamfeo said:


> The medals were revealed for the Magnolia Farms Silo District Marathon and they aren't shiplap and they aren't even their cool Magnolia logo and my FOMO dropped down a little bit.



Can you post the picture here or a link?  I'm curious now.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

February miles: 98.3

Still having a tough time getting back in the saddle.  Seems more mental than physical.


----------



## SheHulk

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: I've never had a practice race, although I've practiced various things like fuel and clothing and water.
> 
> February was not a great month for our house.  I'm ready to be done with it!  A few weeks ago, I started to come down with something... got kind of achy and probably a little feverish, but it lasted 2 days and then I felt ok.  SO then came down with it and it turned into a full blown couple day stomach virus for him, plus he got a cold.  We started feeling a little better, but his cold was lingering still.  Then last week he came back down with the stomach virus again with a vengeance on Wednesday, followed by me on Friday, and then he also finally went to the doc about his cold and found out he had bronchitis.  Then to cap off the month, MIL went back into the hospital on Sunday and now their dog is staying here with us.  Thankfully our dog has been really chill about it, but it's just one more thing to upset the routine.  I have been either not eating or eating like crap because nothing sounds good except junk food and fruit and I'm so thirsty from being dehydrated from the stomach virus that I'm permanently sloshing.  I went for my run on Monday and I felt super bloated and sloshy from just having a piece of toast a couple hours before I left.  I tried a smoothie and a muffin this morning for breakfast, those seemed to go ok.  I am trying a yogurt and a banana before today's run, I already ate the yogurt, so hopefully by the time 6pm rolls around I won't feel too full by all the water I hope to consume before then.


You need this


----------



## jennamfeo

ZellyB said:


> Can you post the picture here or a link?  I'm curious now.


I should have just done that to begin with, haha.


----------



## FredtheDuck

jennamfeo said:


> I should have just done that to begin with, haha.
> View attachment 305545



Ummm. I kind of hate these. I still have FOMO about the race, but at least now I don’t have medal envy too.


----------



## Bree

Those medals aren't very exciting and now I don't feel so bad about not being able to go!  Maybe they will be prettier in person?


----------



## avondale

February running miles: 121.  Now starting to taper for my HM on March 10.

February # of hours of tennis played: 22; 9 matches - 5 W, 4 L.  Just to mix up the stats a bit.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD:
I wanted my first half to be at Disney so I had not even completed the full distance before. Typically, I do not race outside of official races except yesterday: My husband left with the car from the train station to pick up DD at school while I ran... and I thought, can I beat him home (5k)? Go!  Well the answer is no.

February  totals:
Total Distance: 83.88km (52 miles)
Average Pace: 6’27’’/km (10min23s/mile)


----------



## CDKG

*February Miles: *65.1
*2018 Miles: *127.2

Last month training for my spring races was well underway (with race #1 of 4 scheduled for this Sunday). With the return of long runs starting at 6-8 miles, I expected an increase in mileage from January. But, my total was only 3 miles more!  Weeknight runs were between 3-5 miles most with at an average pace of 11:04 and 3 runs at race pace (10:26). I ran my first long run at 11:27 before deciding a slightly slower 11:40 pace felt like my long run sweet spot. 

My March miles should increase once again (and hopefully by more than 3 miles ). I have 2 races (15k and 10k) scheduled then plan on adding a 5th day of running per week. With a PoT opportunity in April and another in June, I hope to set myself up for success.


----------



## SarahDisney

*February Totals:*
Distance: 65.47 mi
Time: 13:58:24

Also ... did you guys know that if you go to the monthly calendar thing on the Garmin Connect website, it has your total distance/time for the month on the bottom? This was news to me...


----------



## Wendy98

I typically try to get a 20 mile dress rehearsal in, 2-3 weeks before a goal marathon.  I run very close to my marathon pace, wearing something similar (cause you never know what race day weather you will get), and maybe eat a gel (I don't eat much on long runs).  This is a huge mental booster for me and still limits time on my feet to less than 2.5 hours.

I will try to get in a half marathon race about a month before a goal marathon.  I really think if you want to get faster in races and set PRs, you need to race.  Running race pace in a controlled environment is ok, but you need to learn how to adapt to crowding, less than ideal weather, uneven terrain, and whatever else a race can throw at you.

February miles:  265.27
Average pace:  7:18/mile

I will admit, this has been a struggle.  What used to feel "not too hard" has been a lot harder.  I am fighting to get back to where I used to be.  I have a few races coming up and know that I will not be setting any PRs.  I am full of anxiety at the thought of racing so I am making myself just do it.  I am going to try to back off the pace on my runs because I am afraid I will get in the burned-out rut.  I have 4 marathons scheduled for this year:  Boston, Flying Pig, Chicago, and (as of last weekend) NYC.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you or have you practiced a race? What I mean by that is, have you raced a 5k, 10k, ect that is not actually a race? Why did you? If you have not done this before, why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have. It's usually for short distance races like the 5k and 10k. I did it to get a good idea of where I was fitness wise to develop training paces as well as just to practice being at that pace and seeing how it feels.



I would say unintentionally I have.  The first year I ran, when I knew even less than I know now, I ran every run as hard as I could.  So every run was a race to me.   I was so afraid of getting swept at TOT that I thought I just had to run as hard as I could all of the time.  Now, I clearly don't do that and I don't do any practice races.  I put in my training the best I can and I hope race day is one of those "effortless runs" that sometimes happens during training, as opposed to one of the brutal runs where you question why you run at all.  That's my strategy.


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> The medals were revealed for the Magnolia Farms Silo District Marathon and they aren't shiplap and they aren't even their cool Magnolia logo and my FOMO dropped down a little bit.



I saw! I am hoping that they are prettier in person. Also, they said those are the "mock ups"? So maybe they will look better when they are real? Anyway, still very excited for the marathon and to visit Magnolia Market and their new restaurant, Magnolia Table, opened Monday so we may try that too.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you have a finishers medal that means more to you than others? You may have multiple medals from the same race, but the one from a certain year means more to you... why? Feel free to post a picture of it.

ATTQOTD: I have two that mean a lot to me that I received during a very challenging time in my life. I say two, which is kinda against the rules but I will explain a bit, which will answer the why part of the question. In 2013 I ran Boston for charity. As I have mentioned before DW was pregnant with our DD and I had a unexpected career change leading up to the race. That was the only race I have ever started and did not cross the finish line because of the events that day. They ended up mailing me a finishers medal and a official finish time so I would be part of the official records. I felt like I had unfinished business and returned to run the event in 2014 and finally crossed the finish line. The 2014 race was a way to "turn the page" to our next chapter of our lives. Crossing the finish line was a very symbolic thing for both of us. By that time we had a healthy baby girl, my career was back on path, and life was treating us well. Here is a picture of my post race beer. 2014 medal, and the 2013 shirt.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a finishers medal that means more to you than others? You may have multiple medals from the same race, but the one from a certain year means more to you... why? Feel free to post a picture of it.


My “first” medals probably mean the most to me so my first 10K, Half, and Full. My Dopey from this year also is higher up there because I actually got to complete the entire challenge. Out of those my first Full is probably my favorite. It was a great experience for me and is a great runDisney medal.


----------



## LSUlakes

To start us off in March we have the following folks with races this weekend!

03 - @beatlecat42  - RNR NOLA 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - @kywyldcat03  – Nashville Tom King Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
03 - @baxter24  - Myrtle Beach Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - beatlecat42 - RNR NOLA 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - @apdebord  - Newport News One City Maritime 8k (NG / N/A)
04 - @Chaitali  - Pacer's St. Pat's 5k/10k (NG / N/A)
04 - @JClimacus  - Hampton Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - @Dis5150  - Little Rock Marathon (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! Let me know if you need to make a revision to your goal time or if someone would like to add a race. We look forward to hearing how your race went!


----------



## Chaitali

My first half marathon medal means the most to me!  It's from the Richmond Half in 2014 and I still remember how good crossing that finish line felt 

On the running front, things aren't going so well.  I keep having pain on the top of my foot, I think it's extensor tendonitis.  It matches the description perfectly.  I rest a couple days, try running again, it feels fine during the run and I get excited, but the pain is back the next morning   So it seems I need more than just a couple days of rest.  I'm going to cut down to the 10k this weekend (instead of the 5k plus 10k) for my St. Patrick's Day race.  And then I'm going to cut out the running completely for a week or two, but still go to body pump and do the bike/elliptical to keep some cardio in there.  Hopefully, if I pick up training at 7 miles in Mid March, that should still get me ready for my half at the end of April.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: It’s a tie between my first marathon medal (2017) and my Dopey medal (2018)! Those are the only two times where my eyes have started to leak a tad when someone has put the medal around my neck.

February miles: 89.82

@LSUlakes - I actually do have a goal in mind for this weekend. Ultimate goal is to run it in under 2:09:58 which would be a PR but I kinda want to push and see if I can get 2:07 but we shall see how it all plays out!


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I don't know that I have a favorite medal. I like each one when I get it, and then I dump it in a box and never see it again. I'm apparently not at all sentimental about medals.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Well my first medal was the 2015 W&D half of a half so that one was just a total disappointment. Did I really deserve a half medal when the race was shortened? There was so much controversy on FB and on the Dis after that race! So I ran a half back home the next month, 2015 Casa Half Marathon. The medal isn't even that pretty but to me it symbolizes my first "accomplishment" as a runner, so I would say that one was my favorite!


----------



## Sailormoon2

I have been gone awhile, with LIFE, but I'm back, so I'm just going to jump right in where we are at:


LSUlakes said:


> Do you have a finishers medal that means more to you than others? You may have multiple medals from the same race, but the one from a certain year means more to you... why? Feel free to post a picture of it.


Right now it is my "newly" completed Dopey medals!!!
But, I guess before that, it would have been my first Marathon medal. Still super proud of that one


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Without a doubt my first marathon medal which was the 20th anniversary WDW Marathon.  It's my favorite not only because it is an amazing medal, but I also ran that race 8 weeks after a double-mastectomy following my breast cancer diagnosis.  I started chemo the day after we returned from that trip.  That race symbolized for me the acknowledgement that I am stronger than I think I am and it was a mantra I used many times during my treatment and that I continue to use today when I'm faced with a difficult challenge.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  Without a doubt my first marathon medal which was the 20th anniversary WDW Marathon.  It's my favorite not only because it is an amazing medal, but I also ran that race 8 weeks after a double-mastectomy following my breast cancer diagnosis.  I started chemo the day after we returned from that trip.  That race symbolized for me the acknowledgement that I am stronger than I think I am and it was a mantra I used many times during my treatment and that I continue to use today when I'm faced with a difficult challenge.



I wish there was a "love" button. You are strong and amazing!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: 
I actually haven't raced that often, so all of my medals are somewhat special. I have them hanging in view of my treadmill and it's funny how looking at them can quickly bring back so many memories. 

On another note... Doesn't this seem like the winter of never-ending sickness? Ugh.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> I wish there was a "love" button. You are strong and amazing!


Was thinking this same thing. You are amazing @ZellyB!!!!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: If I had to choose just one, I would pick my 2013 Pumpkinman Triathlon medal from first. This was my first real adult race and the course was no joke. I don't know why I always pick the ones with the huge mountains to climb, but I do! My second would be my Dumbo Double Dare medal from Disneyland in 2014 because I finished the 10k and HM with the most minimal training and that was pretty inspiring to myself, even though I swore I would never run a HM again after that. And then my third being the one I got last weekend because I slayed a mountain and I am pretty proud of that.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Wow @ZellyB, what a story (and what a medal!)! Such amazing strength. 

ATTQOTD: I only have two race medals, my half from last year and the Marine Corps 10k, also from last year. The half was first half I did and I think the medal is purty, so I'll go with that.


----------



## jennamfeo

Has anyone ran the Navy and Air Force Half Marathon in DC (usually in September)?


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: i don't know if any single medal means much more than any others i've collected. the satisfaction comes from seeing the whole group of them.

but this touches on an oddity about my medals i didn't notice until this week. the marathons i've run have tended to be smaller events which i kind of prefer (fewer people see you at your absolute physical worst). as a result, all of my marathon medals are significantly smaller than my half-marathon medals. which (as i noted here) are often HUGE.

so, yeah, i arrange them so the marathons are in the front, but that's about it for the favoritism.

@LSUlakes you need to add my name to my race on the 25th (Dallas Rock n' Roll HM)


----------



## Dis5150

Question/Survey (sorry!) If you were running a marathon in the following conditions, what would you wear?
race start - real feel of 38, T+D of 78
mid race - real feel of 51, T+D of 93
finish - real feel of 59, T+D of 102
mostly cloudy, 4-7 mph winds, and 15% chance of rain

I'm thinking shorts and a tank. Debating on if I need a lightweight running hoodie but I HATE having something tied around my waist if I get hot. Taking this race pretty slow, my DB plan has me finishing in 6:13. It is so much easier to plan if it is just plain hot or cold, lol.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a finishers medal that means more to you than others? You may have multiple medals from the same race, but the one from a certain year means more to you... why? Feel free to post a picture of it.



I have several that mean a lot to me (first full, first 70.3, first IM to name a few), but the one I hold most dear is my back to back medal from Comrades. You only earn it if you finish both directions in back to back years, and then only the first time you try. You only get one shot at it. It’s not much bigger than a quarter but it sure is special.





Dis5150 said:


> Question/Survey (sorry!) If you were running a marathon in the following conditions, what would you wear?
> race start - real feel of 38, T+D of 78
> mid race - real feel of 51, T+D of 93
> finish - real feel of 59, T+D of 102
> mostly cloudy, 4-7 mph winds, and 15% chance of rain



Definitely shorts and a short sleeve shirt, with maybe a long sleeve top to drop after the first mile or so.


----------



## MissLiss279

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Survey (sorry!) If you were running a marathon in the following conditions, what would you wear?
> race start - real feel of 38, T+D of 78
> mid race - real feel of 51, T+D of 93
> finish - real feel of 59, T+D of 102
> mostly cloudy, 4-7 mph winds, and 15% chance of rain
> 
> I'm thinking shorts and a tank. Debating on if I need a lightweight running hoodie but I HATE having something tied around my waist if I get hot. Taking this race pretty slow, my DB plan has me finishing in 6:13. It is so much easier to plan if it is just plain hot or cold, lol.



So my go to Runner’s World Page says for 40 degrees, light wind, dawn, overcast, and for a race - Long sleeves and capris. And for 60 degrees (everything else the same), tank and shorts.

For long run pacing - other conditions the same, for 40, light jacket, long sleeves, tights, gloves, ear warmer, and for 60, long sleeves and capris.

I would probably go with long sleeves, capris, and gloves. I would make sure I can push the sleeves up, though.

https://www.runnersworld.com/what-to-wear


----------



## cavepig

I have never thought about a medal meaning more than the others, I only hang Disney, but probably the 2016 marathon medal (as part of Dopey) since I was very sick & stil managed to get under the 7 hours barely at 6:50, so slowest but worst I've ever felt.



Dis5150 said:


> Question/Survey (sorry!) If you were running a marathon in the following conditions, what would you wear?
> race start - real feel of 38, T+D of 78
> mid race - real feel of 51, T+D of 93
> finish - real feel of 59, T+D of 102
> mostly cloudy, 4-7 mph winds, and 15% chance of rain
> 
> I'm thinking shorts and a tank. Debating on if I need a lightweight running hoodie but I HATE having something tied around my waist if I get hot. Taking this race pretty slow, my DB plan has me finishing in 6:13. It is so much easier to plan if it is just plain hot or cold, lol.


Shorts & Tank if it were me.  If you have any old long socks cut off the toes and make throwaway arm sleeves. It's what I did for the marathon this year & ditched them eventually.  I might do a headband for my ears just cause they are sensitive to cold, but with low wind those sounds like good temps to me.


----------



## Wendy98

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Survey (sorry!) If you were running a marathon in the following conditions, what would you wear?
> race start - real feel of 38, T+D of 78
> mid race - real feel of 51, T+D of 93
> finish - real feel of 59, T+D of 102
> mostly cloudy, 4-7 mph winds, and 15% chance of rain
> 
> I'm thinking shorts and a tank. Debating on if I need a lightweight running hoodie but I HATE having something tied around my waist if I get hot. Taking this race pretty slow, my DB plan has me finishing in 6:13. It is so much easier to plan if it is just plain hot or cold, lol.



I HATE being cold.  A marathon is a long time to be cold.  However, I would not want anything around my waist either.  I would wear a long sleeve shirt with shorts (or capris) and compression calf sleeves (if in shorts).  Or you could do short sleeves with throwaway arm warmers (cut off tube socks).  Or wear short sleeves with a hoodie you can ditch when you get too hot.  And definitely have something warm waiting for you, either with a family member or bag check.


----------



## Dis5150

cavepig said:


> If you have any old long socks cut off the toes and make throwaway arm sleeves



This is a great idea! My daughter suggested I wear my arm sleeves but I won't have an extra pocket to stash them in if I get hot. Socks I could throw away! Thanks!


----------



## Dis5150

Wendy98 said:


> I HATE being cold.  A marathon is a long time to be cold.  However, I would not want anything around my waist either.  I would wear a long sleeve shirt with shorts (or capris) and compression calf sleeves (if in shorts).  Or you could do short sleeves with throwaway arm warmers (cut off tube socks).  Or wear short sleeves with a hoodie you can ditch when you get too hot.  And definitely have something warm waiting for you, either with a family member or bag check.



Ugh, me too. The throw away arm warmers/socks are a great idea! The only thing I know for sure I am wearing is my shorts because they have all the pockets.  My DH will be waiting for me in the VIP Perks area with my backpack so I will have warm stuff to put on after.


----------



## Wendy98

My Boston medals mean the most to me (even if they look the same every year).



I really like the Flying Pig medals because they are so unique and well-done.  My first one for the marathon is special although I am not exactly sure at the moment where it is.

I have gotten some ugly generic medals also.  Maybe tomorrow's question can be a challenge of who has the worst medal?


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Survey (sorry!) If you were running a marathon in the following conditions, what would you wear?
> race start - real feel of 38, T+D of 78
> mid race - real feel of 51, T+D of 93
> finish - real feel of 59, T+D of 102
> mostly cloudy, 4-7 mph winds, and 15% chance of rain
> 
> I'm thinking shorts and a tank. Debating on if I need a lightweight running hoodie but I HATE having something tied around my waist if I get hot. Taking this race pretty slow, my DB plan has me finishing in 6:13. It is so much easier to plan if it is just plain hot or cold, lol.



Personally, knowing that I get cold easily, I would wear shorts and a short sleeve shirt as a base for the bulk of the race.  I would add arm sleeves and gloves to wear at the start of the race to be pulled off and pocketed after warming up once the race got started.  I'd also most likely wear sweat pants and a sweatshirt for waiting around in pre-race, with the intention of ditching them just before the start.


----------



## Nole95

Tough question today.

If I had to choose right now, I would say my Dopey medal would mean the most.  I put in a lot of hard training to earn that medal, and even ended up with a big PR in the marathon. I had nothing left in the tank when I crossed the marathon finish line.  My wife and I had a great time running Dopey together and lots of fun memories from the long weekend.

Second would probably be the medal from my very first half marathon.  The 2012 W&D.  It was not the easiest race for me, but I finished my first half, learned a lot for future races, and had a great time.  At the time, I had no inking that I would be back at Disney 14 months later running my first marathon, and at that point had no desire to ever run one.  After this race, it has all been about what is the next race I can find to run.


----------



## Dis5150

camaker said:


> I'd also most likely wear sweat pants and a sweatshirt for waiting around in pre-race, with the intention of ditching them just before the start



This is a good idea! I can stay warm till the start and give them to DH when I get in my corral. Thanks!


----------



## JulieODC

I think I’ll with my first half medal from PHM 2017 - and the more I progress, the more meaningful it becomes. It’s sort of signals a turning point, where I turned back to focus some attention on myself (vs. motherhood, work, etc).

February was a good month - 70.3 miles running, and carried me to day 98 of my 10k steps a day streak! I PRd a 10miler, with an unofficial 10k PR as well.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Without a doubt, the most meaningful medal I have is my 2016 WDW Marathon medal.  That weekend ticked all the major boxes for me.  It was my first runDisney event.  It was my first experience at a large race (>1,000 runners).  It was my first marathon.  It was also the weekend that marathons changed from being a scary unknown "maybe I'll run just one as a bucket list" to an "I love this race distance and when can I do it again?"


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: I haven’t run an official race in the last 20 years so I can’t recall any medals I might’ve received. But I’m excited for the half-marathon in April and marathon in July. 

February Totals:
Miles- 86.42 miles
Total Time- 12 hours 9 min
Avg Pace- 8:26 per mile
Biking- 0 miles


----------



## avondale

jennamfeo said:


> Has anyone ran the Navy and Air Force Half Marathon in DC (usually in September)?



I have not run that specific race, but I live in the DC area if you have questions about the area.


----------



## jmasgat

Given the fact that I arranged my hanging medals so that Boston 2011 was standing out amongst the others, I guess that's my answer. Growing up north of Boston as a decidedly non-running type, I never would have dreamed that one day I would qualify and run Boston.  It only took me 52 years to be ready to run it.

My one and only 70.3 and Dopey medal are pretty nice, too. And finally, the one that I probably worked the hardest for is the medal from the 2-mile fun run at Oak Apple.  It was my very first race of any kind, and only the first 200 finishers got a medal. Running that race helped me believe I could be a "real runner".


----------



## ZellyB

Wendy98 said:


> My Boston medals mean the most to me (even if they look the same every year).
> 
> View attachment 305727
> 
> I really like the Flying Pig medals because they are so unique and well-done.  My first one for the marathon is special although I am not exactly sure at the moment where it is.
> 
> I have gotten some ugly generic medals also.  Maybe tomorrow's question can be a challenge of who has the worst medal?



Oh I second the suggestion for worst medal. I’ve got a horrible one.


----------



## beatlecat42

qotd: probably my first-ever medal.  I had done a 5k and 10k previously, but they didn't give out medals (still grumpy about that, given how much they charged...), so my first earned medal was also what I'd consider my first long distance race, a 10-miler.  This one was brutal -- hot, humid, no cloud cover, and the last mile is a sizable hill.  Also I tied my shoes too tight and walked on a cramped foot for about 9 miles, which was a painful lesson to learn.  But it felt like a huge accomplishment, since I'd only been at this for a few months, and when I repeated the race last year, it really hit home how far I've come, since it didn't hurt nearly as much (and I shaved about 5 min off my time).

Leaving for the airport in a couple of hours, this weekend should be...interesting.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: 2017 Rocket City Marathon. My first (and most likely only) sub-4 marathon. And it was the last medal I got to show my mom.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a finishers medal that means more to you than others? You may have multiple medals from the same race, but the one from a certain year means more to you... why? Feel free to post a picture of it.



Not really.  I have a few favorites because they look the coolest but none mean more to me than others.  When I qualify for Boston and run it that will be one that means more than others because I had to earn my way into the race.


----------



## LilyJC

I have two favorites: my LA Marathon medal and Surf City Marathon medal. I’m a sucker for anniversary year races, and LAM was my first bucket list full. It was crazy hot but I ended up feeling great and felt quite verklempt several times during the race. 
 

Surf City is my full PR race and is just such an overall fun race from expo to course to medals! I’m in no hurry to repeat fulls yet, but I will continue to do the half each year as I love the legacy shirt/perks. 


Runners-up: WDW ‘18 Marathon medal since it’s the first (and probably only) full with DH and then a local full I placed 1st in my AG even though it was my PW full (until WDW w/ DH).


----------



## Keels

Oh, man ... this is a hard one. Obviously, there are a lot of contenders - my first Dopey, my first full, my first Ragnar, my first-ever Disney race (Disneyland 5K in 2015 where I meant my future bestie), my first Coast-to-Coast medal ... 

I guess I'll go with the one that started it all - the 2015 Panther City Half Marathon. There's nothing really special-looking about it, but it was my first half marathon. I had planned for the Disneyland Half in 2015 to be my first, but after running RnR NOLA 10K, I got hooked. Some of my closest friends in FW were already planning on running Panther City, so Mr. Keels and I decided "what the heck, let's do it!". I'll always remember that first half - completing it with Mr. Keels and four of my closest friends:

  

Also, it finished at my favorite Fort Worth brewery so let's be honest about why I picked this one ...



Wendy98 said:


> I have gotten some ugly generic medals also. Maybe tomorrow's question can be a challenge of who has the worst medal?



Boy, do I have the leader in the clubhouse for this category. I give you the 2015 Jalapeño Half Marathon medal:

 

Nope. This medal is not even remotely racist ... not at all! /sarcasm


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  I will have to go with my 2016 Tink Half/Pixie challenge medals.  This was my first half, first challenge, and first solo run as I normally run with my family.  It is also still the best mother's day.  My kids both got the "My mom ran the Tinkerbell half" shirts from the expo and wore them proudly the day of the race and surprised me showing up at 4 different spots on the course to cheer me on. Having the tables turned and them cheering and encourage me instead of me in the stands watching them race still makes me smile. They still even wear the shirts today and out in public.  Makes me happy.


----------



## FredtheDuck

jennamfeo said:


> Has anyone ran the Navy and Air Force Half Marathon in DC (usually in September)?



I haven't, but one of my running buddies has run it several times. Happy to ping him if you have specific questions!


----------



## jennamfeo

FredtheDuck said:


> I haven't, but one of my running buddies has run it several times. Happy to ping him if you have specific questions!


I have been trying to find a race for the fall that is falling in that certain time frame and since I was in the Navy this one sounds right up my alley. I used to live in MD back in the day, but remind me what the weather is like in September there? Is it humid and gross?


----------



## flav

kleph said:


> ATTQOTD: i don't know if any single medal means much more than any others i've collected. the satisfaction comes from seeing the whole group of them.


Same here! 

Then, ask me the question in 10 years, please.


----------



## LSUlakes

Have yall ever been asked to run a race in memory of someone? I've recently been asked to run a race I was not planning on. I was actually planning another half as a back up POT race as its my last opportunity, but I feel like I should do this for them. Theres also a Disney tie to this, that also pulls at my heart to just do it and deal with the corral placement later.... Travel up north before Oct for a cheap trip for a half....


----------



## xjillianpaige

Hello @LSUlakes! Can you update my official time for the princess half? I finished in 3:05:34!

Thanks!


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  Favorite medal is my 2012 Coast-to-Coast.   I earned it during my first-and only-visit to Disneyland!

PHM update:  The PT was so successful that I had absolutely no hip pain during the 10K and the Half.  I am in awe of my awesome physical therapist!!   I am thankful for being pain-free during the races because the heat and humidity were brutal!  DH was hit with some heat-related issues at mile 4, so we walked a lot.  He was feeling better by mile 9 and we ran intervals until mile 12.   At that point, he sent me on my merry way and I finished strong.  He finished, went straight to the medical tent and sat down on a pallet of ice!  He said no one checked on him “because they were swamped in there with people who were really sick.”


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

February DH totals:
Running:  69.6 miles
Swimming:  8700 yards

Long run now back up to 10 miles.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Not a medal, but a ribbon.  This is from the 1 mile puppy trot I did in October with my boys.  It was so fun to do this with them.  Simon is my baby, he’s the mini schnauzer up top and I ran with him.  He finished in 17th place. My husband pushed Dusty in the stroller, he’s a 16 year old Lhasa Apso.  We took him in almost 3 years ago from my husband’s grandmother. It was also my husband’s birthday.  It was just a really great family affair and a great way to support our humane society.  I made this little collage afterwards and it’s hanging in our living room. Every time I see it, it makes me smile.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  This is more difficult to answer than I thought it would be.  I could make an argument for the 2011 Disneyland Half because it was my first and the self inflicted challenges I overcame because I decided half a mile into the race that I would either finish the race or be swept.  I would not quit.

I can make a very strong argument for the 2015 Inaugural Star Wars Half and Rebel Challenge medals because the Star Wars Half medal at Disneyland is designed after the medal Leia gives Luke and Han at end of the original 1977 Star Wars movie.  The Rebel Challenge medal because it marked my first multi event challenge.  There was a point in time when I dared not run a 5K the day before a half because I feared it could wreak havoc with finishing the half.   

I could also argue for the 2017 Avengers Half only because I ran it on 3 weeks training.  As the potential end of Disneyland races, I also reflected a lot on the confidence I had gained that I didn't hold a few years earlier when I first started.  If you'd told me during that very first race, that in six years I would be running through Disneyland again on just 3 weeks training and believe I could finish, I would have wondered just how many illegal mind altering substances you were on that day.  

But in the end, my favorite medal is the 2017 Kessel Run medal.  Because that race was mere days after the busiest work deadline of the year filled with 2+ weeks worth of 12 hour days 6-7 days a week and months worth of 10 hour days 6 days a week, I wasn't even sure if I could find the right balance between the professional demands which must take priority and the necessary training to finish a half marathon.

My solution:  Use 2016 as a trial run of sorts.  Train during busy season to make sure I could handle both the professional demands and training demands.  If training proved to be too much, then I could stop training and lament what might have been.  So I trained for a race knowing that I might never get to actually run it.  

Suffice it to say, I learned that I could handle my professional responsibilities and train to successfully finish a multi race challenge weekend.  So the 2017 Kessel Run was a Rebel Challenge and Dark Side Challenge Coast to Coast challenge 2 years in the training.  The fact that it featured the side bonus of the 10th Anniversary Coast to Coast medal with both Sleeping Beauty Castle and Cinderella Castle was icing on the cake.  



LSUlakes said:


> Have yall ever been asked to run a race in memory of someone? I've recently been asked to run a race I was not planning on. I was actually planning another half as a back up POT race as its my last opportunity, but I feel like I should do this for them. Theres also a Disney tie to this, that also pulls at my heart to just do it and deal with the corral placement later.... Travel up north before Oct for a cheap trip for a half....


This isn't the answer you're probably looking for, but I sort of run in honor of my ancestors from over 150 years ago.  I'm a descendant of Mormon pioneers who fled persecution in Illinois and crossed the plains to settle in Utah.  They endured so many trials and challenges because of their beliefs.  During that very first race when I had to run up a freeway overpass in Anaheim, I thought of my ancestors and what how they had to walk for days on end with just rest overnight and did not find Disneyland or a shiny medal waiting for them at the end.  As I thought of them, I knew I had to continue.

I will not even begin to compare my brief challenges during a race to what they faced every day.  But during every single race, I always find myself thinking of them at some point.  And I took a photo of Pioneer Street during the Star Wars Half because it reminded me of them.  In a sense, I run for my ancestors.  It has certainly given me a far greater appreciation of what they suffered physically and I hope it helps me be better in living up the legacy of faith and kindness they left me.


----------



## jele30

ATTQOTD:  My most meaningful medal isn’t even made of metal.  Two years ago my husband and I ran the Castaway Cay 5k (not the challenge one).  I’ve run many 5ks, but the story behind that trip made it so much more meaningful. The cruise itself was a spontaneous booking after we had to cancel our Disney trip earlier that year as I was going through chemo treatments and couldn’t get the clearance to go.  I had my last treatment in mid-December and rather than rebook the trip we decided, “hey let’s go on a cruise instead.”  I wanted to do the 5k, but my husband didn’t think it was a great idea.  He brought along the running clothes anyway and I talked him into it on the boat.  I hadn’t run much (if at all) that year and the race itself was very humid, but that run showed my husband that I was ok.  It showed myself that I was ok.  It had been a very tough year, but we made it through. 

February totals: 
48.03 miles
10:43 avg pace

On week 7 of a 17 week plan for a half marathon, so far going strong!  Very happy with the mileage and the consistency. Goal: I’ll have a race to report by the end of month as that will mean I registered.

Edited: fix mileage and pace to remove cross training.


----------



## KingLlama

LSUlakes said:


> Have yall ever been asked to run a race in memory of someone? I've recently been asked to run a race I was not planning on. I was actually planning another half as a back up POT race as its my last opportunity, but I feel like I should do this for them. Theres also a Disney tie to this, that also pulls at my heart to just do it and deal with the corral placement later.... Travel up north before Oct for a cheap trip for a half....



I haven't, but I'm considering it.

My little brother died in his sleep this past September. 39 years old, leaving behind a wife, a nine-year-old daughter, and a five-month-old son. No health issues, either....just boom, gone.

Star Wars will be my first half, but there's another half four weeks later, and it falls on his birthday. I'm thinking of running it in his honor, assuming the SW race goes okay.


----------



## Bree

AT(yesterday's)QOTD:  I've written and deleted this post a few times because it contains a lot of personal info that I never share on the interwebz.  I would have to go with my 2017 Glass Slipper Challenge medal. In January 2015 DH was in a really bad motorcycle accident (van pulled out of a farm field directly in his path).  If his bike had hit the van just a few more inches to the right he would have died.  He had to be taken by life flight to a trauma hospital.  I got the phone call from the sheriff's department as I was walking into Epcot with my MIL & two children.  My DH came home from the hospital on 2/16, but still needed 24 hour care.  I ran the Princess 10K that weekend after he came home at my family’s insistence.  My MIL took care of my husband while I was away.  I didn't do anything at the expo besides pick up my bib & shirt.  I ran the 10K and did not take a single photo, but LOVED it.  I signed up for the GSC for 2016, but my DH’s injuries and recovery changed our family dynamics. He has a TBI and it changed a lot about him. I pretty much became the sole caregiver to a young daughter and an autistic son.  I did not get the race training I needed so I deferred to 2017.  Things started to get better at home in 2016 and I was able to train properly and then my DH got laid off in October as a result of his TBI.  He just couldn't handle the workload, long hours and stress of being a director of a large team.  He was on the path to becoming a CISO before the accident.  Anyway, I thought I was going to have to miss 2017 PHM.  I just couldn't justify spending the money on gas, tolls, hotel, food, etc.  My DH got another job in January so the weekend was on!  The feelings that came over me after crossing that finish line after the half are hard to explain.  There was so much happiness mixed in with a lot of grief.  I had so many tears of joy and sadness later on in my room.


----------



## FredtheDuck

jennamfeo said:


> I have been trying to find a race for the fall that is falling in that certain time frame and since I was in the Navy this one sounds right up my alley. I used to live in MD back in the day, but remind me what the weather is like in September there? Is it humid and gross?



Errrr, it can be hit or miss. Navy-Air Force is 9/16 this year. Last year, it was 67* around 7:00 AM, but was 77* by 10:00, humidity between 75 and 90%. Looks consistent with the past few years. My half was in early Sept last year and we got lucky with a cold snap, but the MCM races in early Oct were unusually muggy. So tough to say.


----------



## michigandergirl

Yesterday's QOTD: All of my medals are meaningful in some way, but if I had to pick just one, I would have to say my Dopey medal from this year. Partly because it is an amazing feat, but more so because of how much fun I had doing it. I soaked up every one of those 48.6 miles! My friends look at me crazy when I say The Dopey Challenge was pure bliss... 

As far as running in someone's honor, I have never done it officially, but I run in my Dad's honor all of the time. He loved being outdoors and when I'm outside running, I feel connected to him, and when I'm running races, I like to think he's somewhere watching, cheering me on.


----------



## txdisneygrl

So... I went out of town for a couple of weeks and got super behind. My friends and I had a wonderful Princess Half Marathon weekend and i am so thrilled to report that my one friend completed her first half marathon and my other friend and I completed our first challenge!! Funnily enough, that is also the first time I have ever raced the 10K distance. I've done 5K, 5 mile, 15k and half, but never 10k. 

QTTQOTD (yesterday): I definitely have to say the 2017 Princess Half marathon medal. It was my second race ever, and prior to deciding I wanted to run Princess, I had never been a runner. Completing that race and getting that gorgeous medal was proof that I could do anything I set my mind to!


----------



## FredtheDuck

KingLlama said:


> I haven't, but I'm considering it.



I'm sorry for your very sudden loss. A race on his birthday seems like a great way to honor him, and I bet he'd be so proud of your effort. 



Bree said:


> There was so much happiness mixed in with a lot of grief. I had so many tears of joy and sadness later on in my room.



I can only imagine the emotions you must have been feeling. I hope he continues on the path to recovery (as much as is possible... though I've seen firsthand some amazing TBI recovery in my own family), and I hope you continue to find support and strength (and respite, that's important, too) throughout the journey.



michigandergirl said:


> when I'm running races, I like to think he's somewhere watching, cheering me on.



What a beautiful sentiment.


----------



## Dis5150

Ok. So. I think I have been living under a rock or in denial or something. I was vaguely aware that there are some hills in my marathon Sunday. Well, today I actually printed out the course map, to just look at water stops and such. Then I peeked down at the corner and looked at the elevation gain... 1287'! To be fair, if I had looked at the map closer I would have noticed some of the street names, Hillcrest, N Lookout, Cedar Hill... all after mile 17. Why was I under the impression that Little Rock was relatively flat? 

Also, I will be carrying my water bottle in my pocket as I broke the mouthpiece on my new hydration pack I bought off Amazon. Broke it right off. Sigh. At least I have carried the bottle in my pocket on lots of my training runs so I know it works for me. I don't usually carry water in races but Little Rock has weird (to me) spacing in their water stops, some of them 3 miles apart, all through the race. I am Disney trained, want my water every 1.5 miles. 

And I decided to go with my shorts and running hoodie. The weather is now real feel of 38 at the beginning and mid 50's at the end. I really hate to be cold.


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> Ok. So. I think I have been living under a rock or in denial or something. I was vaguely aware that there are some hills in my marathon Sunday. Well, today I actually printed out the course map, to just look at water stops and such. Then I peeked down at the corner and looked at the elevation gain... 1287'! To be fair, if I had looked at the map closer I would have noticed some of the street names, Hillcrest, N Lookout, Cedar Hill... all after mile 17. Why was I under the impression that Little Rock was relatively flat?
> 
> Also, I will be carrying my water bottle in my pocket as I broke the mouthpiece on my new hydration pack I bought off Amazon. Broke it right off. Sigh. At least I have carried the bottle in my pocket on lots of my training runs so I know it works for me. I don't usually carry water in races but Little Rock has weird (to me) spacing in their water stops, some of them 3 miles apart, all through the race. I am Disney trained, want my water every 1.5 miles.
> 
> And I decided to go with my shorts and running hoodie. The weather is now real feel of 38 at the beginning and mid 50's at the end. I really hate to be cold.



Look at the bright side, that's only an average 49' gain per mile.  Practically flat!


----------



## TheHamm

Catching up:



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is somewhat running related. For those of you who run a runDisney race, or races over the weekend, how do you plan your trips? What I mean by that is, do you plan on having park days before the race weekend, after, both, or only during the event weekend itself? When running multiple races do you spend time in the parks after each race or do you focus on recovery and preparing for the next race?
> .


My first rD event was without kids.  I think the plan would have been fine if it had happened- fly into LAX by 2pm Friday, hit expo to get bib, run Saturday, park time after the race, spend the night closer to the beach, hang out at beach.  Reality included flight delays & cancellations, problems with childcare, a can of pringles for dinner, arrival at LAX at 9pm, picking up bib at 3am on race day, serious tummy troubles which made the race less than stellar but allowed me to scare the cleaning crew near space mountian (I detoured off course for a restroom), an upright finish followed by the day in the parks and bed at midnight.  The next morning's plans for walking around venice beach and santamonica were replaced by sitting in a theater with my feet up watching Thor.  I modified my plans for my second rD event.  I flew in Thursday (again, the airlines must know I am coming and want to see if they can push me over the edge!), Park Friday morning, ditch kids and expo afternoon, park early evening, race morning followed by light park + pool,  park days afterward.  Given the fixed time of race and expo and taking the kids, I do not think I could have done better than this.   If I could do the HM (maybe someday?) I would prefer to fly out Saturday to maximize vacation time and minimize missed work.  But the airlines would likely conspire against me and I may not make it.  I would love to have a do over for many reasons, but that is not in the cards.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What extra ticket type of event at Disney have you done or want to do? Which would you not recommend?



We enjoyed MNSSHP, and while I am glad we did it, I am not sure we would do it again anytime soon.  My kids are usually in bed by 8pm, so it was pretty hard to do much with them.  There was no way they could wait in line for characters to sign their autograph books, and as we stick to kiddie rides there was not a big advantage there.  We discussed trying a dessert party for last week- mostly because of the viewing area not so much the food, but I am so glad we did not.  The kids were out by 7:30 every night!  



Wendy98 said:


> Disney extras I have done:
> Bippidi Boppidi Boutique at MK - I had to let dd do this once even though that lacquered up hair and glitter is so not my thing.  She loved it and I was glad I only had one daughter.


My husband uses this as a bargaining chip.  I despise the idea of this, and have two little girls who love glitter and want nothing more than their nails painted.  Everytime I suggest something he doesn't want to do the answer is 'sure, as soon as I get that BBB reservation!' So no more rD trips in the future unless I agree to it!

*ATTQOTD *re: *medals*: I thought this last week's medal would mean more to me than it does.  I expected to feel something when I got it.  I started running for this 10K.  But nope, nothing.  I had a blast, I am so glad I ran the race, but no feeling toward the medal.  Thor 10K on the other hand makes me tear up when I open the drawer in which it sits.  That race was hard, and not the running.  That race represents the support of my family.  That is the race medal engraved lohacemos juntos.  

*Race summary*:
theHamm - Enchanted 10k (NG / 1:37)  I guess I had thought I would be faster.  if I subtract the time I stood in line to potty (13 minutes!) I still thought I would be faster.  I supposed I should think about what I want, what is realistic, and how to make it to one of those before being disappointed in the time.

I had fun, but I do not think I would run this again, I am up for a new challenge.
_
Fun_: (1) I got to run with my friend (2) DH strolled the kids out to the course in their PJs so I got to hug them [and Baby Marie and Baby Bambi stuffies] on the course (3) Most of the people were fantastic (4) the course is full of things to distract the mind (5) my predicted [and true] mile/min time put me not dead last in corral placement, [but I dropped back to run with my friend.  overall a plus as I still finished from the back] (6) lots of people were irritated with the overpasses but  I didn't mind these except for the congestion.  I will think on this as I run up and down my moderate hills at home!  
_Not so fun:_ (1) As the kids were asleep, I tried to make coffee in the hotel bathroom, which was too noisy so I went coffee-less.  The line at the food truck was long and I abandoned it before I got to the front of the line.  I thought it would be fine as I usually wake up and run immediately, but the waiting time before the run is also longer than anything I have experienced before (2) I do not remember the course at DLR being as narrow as it was at WDW.  I am in the camp of the opinion that the course was insufficient for the number of participants.  However, I also think everyone should be able to run so wonder if there is an organizational method they could employ to spread out the crowd (or at least move the line for the portapotties out of 3/4 of the road width, not have people waiting for photo ops in half of that stupid hair pin turn, etc).
_lessons learned:_ I can do this! I would prefer a race without bringing my kids, but enjoyed the trip more with them, so a wash there.   I do not have to wake up as early as I did, but it did give me plenty of time to drink lots of extra water. After cold & snowy running, I did notice the heat and humidity.


----------



## Bree

KingLlama said:


> I haven't, but I'm considering it.
> 
> My little brother died in his sleep this past September. 39 years old, leaving behind a wife, a nine-year-old daughter, and a five-month-old son. No health issues, either....just boom, gone.
> 
> Star Wars will be my first half, but there's another half four weeks later, and it falls on his birthday. I'm thinking of running it in his honor, assuming the SW race goes okay.



So sorry for your loss. I think running a race on what would have been his 40th birthday a great idea.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> Ok. So. I think I have been living under a rock or in denial or something. I was vaguely aware that there are some hills in my marathon Sunday. Well, today I actually printed out the course map, to just look at water stops and such. Then I peeked down at the corner and looked at the elevation gain... 1287'! To be fair, if I had looked at the map closer I would have noticed some of the street names, Hillcrest, N Lookout, Cedar Hill... all after mile 17. Why was I under the impression that Little Rock was relatively flat?
> 
> Also, I will be carrying my water bottle in my pocket as I broke the mouthpiece on my new hydration pack I bought off Amazon. Broke it right off. Sigh. At least I have carried the bottle in my pocket on lots of my training runs so I know it works for me. I don't usually carry water in races but Little Rock has weird (to me) spacing in their water stops, some of them 3 miles apart, all through the race. I am Disney trained, want my water every 1.5 miles.
> 
> And I decided to go with my shorts and running hoodie. The weather is now real feel of 38 at the beginning and mid 50's at the end. I really hate to be cold.



As much as you probably don't want to hear it, but I think you might want to plan to run even slower than we had originally aimed for (6:15).  More elevation = more effort at the same pace.  Thus, it would be wise to slow down to an equivalent effort level of the pace we mapped out earlier (14:18 or EB).  Just keep remembering the goal is to finish 5 marathons this year.  You've got this!


----------



## McNs

February Running Summary

A month of two halves, split by my monster coastal challenge event that I am still recovering from! 

The first week had a lot of distance, followed by a taper week leading up to the event. The race itself was brutal, 33km of rock hopping and water wading. This was followed by a week of travelling for work, which didn't allow for a lot of running, and the two runs I did manage were unpleasant. I'm still struggling now to get back in to things, but slowly finding my rhythm again. 

Distance 164km/102mi
Time 15h36m
Avg HR 147
Pace 5:44km/9:13mile

In terms of my 2018km goal for this year, I'm 31km ahead of schedule so still tracking well there!

@LSUlakes I can't remember if I have told you about my next event: 5th May 2018 Waiheke Island Half Marathon 1:40 goal


----------



## Dis5150

DopeyBadger said:


> As much as you probably don't want to hear it, but I think you might want to plan to run even slower than we had originally aimed for (6:15).  More elevation = more effort at the same pace.  Thus, it would be wise to slow down to an equivalent effort level of the pace we mapped out earlier (14:18 or EB).  Just keep remembering the goal is to finish 5 marathons this year.  You've got this!



Yeah, I think I will be slowing down whether I want to or not.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> Yeah, I think I will be slowing down whether I want to or not.


YOU GOT THIS. I just want to re-iterate that point.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

February miles:  40.57  

Less than a mile lower than January's total, but it featured two different weeks of no running due to injury and a cold.  Fortunately, the fitness loss is not devastating and I am currently back on track both distance wise and pace to to finish all 3 races at Star Wars Dark Side.  

Slowing down to ensure you accomplish a big picture goal is better than trying to maintain a certain speed and wreaking havoc  on or possibly destroying the ability to finish the big picture goal.


----------



## Miranda

We are having a nor'easter monsoon up in New England today!  I had to wave the white flag and use the treadmill at the gym.  It was pretty awful, I'm not going to lie.  I am currently doing 30/30 intervals for easy runs and I could not figure out how to program the treadmill.  That means I raised and lowered the speed 120 times during my 1 hour run. This is a super fancy  Matrix treadmill with a giant screen built in and it has Netflix and Facebook and Twitter and YouTube and everything built into it... but no obvious way to program the treadmill to do intervals.


----------



## Bree

Dis5150 said:


> Yeah, I think I will be slowing down whether I want to or not.



You’ll do awesome! I’m just in awe of your marathon goals this year!


----------



## gjramsey

Dis5150 said:


> Yeah, I think I will be slowing down whether I want to or not.


 
You will certainly be slowed down carrying the finisher's medal....


----------



## Disney at Heart

February miles: 91 
Not back up to preDopey mileage, but better than January’s 76!
@KingLlama sorry for your sudden loss   Run that race and feel him smile with you. 
Several of you are injured. I was many pages behind, quit reading, and came back and lost all my quotes, so I can’t name you all, but God bless you with speedy healing. 
DH and I signed up for Peachtree RR, ATL 10 Miler, and Thanksgiving Half yesterday. Anybody else? @OldSlowGoofyGuy, I know you will do Peachtree.


----------



## michigandergirl

gjramsey said:


> You will certainly be slowed down carrying the finisher's medal....



Oooh, is this the marathon with the gigantic medal??? Please post pics @Dis5150!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Disney at Heart said:


> DH and I signed up for Peachtree RR, ATL 10 Miler, and Thanksgiving Half yesterday. Anybody else? @OldSlowGoofyGuy, I know you will do Peachtree.



Wow! I'm glad you tagged me. I missed the email. Thank you!

Assuming work doesn't kill me before then, this will be 32 years in a row.


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> YOU GOT THIS. I just want to re-iterate that point.


Thank you! 



Bree said:


> You’ll do awesome! I’m just in awe of your marathon goals this year!


Thank you!



gjramsey said:


> You will certainly be slowed down carrying the finisher's medal....


Unfortunately that’s after the 26.2 miles lol!



michigandergirl said:


> Oooh, is this the marathon with the gigantic medal??? Please post pics @Dis5150!



Yep and you bet I will, lol!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Has anyone here ever had PRP injections?  What was your experience with it?  Did it help your injury?


----------



## Wendy98

I forgot to add this earlier, but I raced today.

March

03 - Wendy98 - Bockfest 5k (Goal:  to run a race and not completely embarrass myself)

This race was a huge deal to me.  It was my first time racing since last June because of my injury.  I have already expressed my dislike of 5ks, but chose to do this one.  It is technically a Flying Pig race, but part of their beer series.  I won this race 2 years ago and had no idea what to expect from myself.  I have not done much speed work AT ALL, focusing mostly on endurance and marathon training.  I really would have been satisfied to get under 21 minutes. I knew a couple women doing it and knew I probably couldn't beat them in my current shape.  It was a beautiful morning for running and I like that course.  I ended up with a time of 19:53 which earned me 3rd place (and a 6 pack of beer).  While it is over a minute off my time 2 years ago, I am very happy.  My body felt good throughout and I think I could have pushed harder, but still have the mental thing going on.

I can't believe I am the tallest one, I am always the shortest!


----------



## doctorintheTARDIS

Here’s a question for the group- anyone take any vitamins/supplements for running?

I’m training to run all 3 Dark Side races with about 55 days to go (I know it’s less now. I started roughly at the 55 day mark). I’m up to about 13 miles...a week. Currently.

(Long story short, I’ve had knee issues since last summer. I ran through them until it was unbearable. Caused more damage and finally got the insurance to get the help I need. PT just okay’d Me to run,but I realize my time is short to try to run so much)

Trying to determine if adding some extra vitamins in my diet might make me a little more super human... or at least aide in recovery as I try to squish a bunch of training miles 

(And yes I know, this isn’t ideal or excellent for my body... but I ran a half marathon untrained last October and didn’t die. So at the very least, I know I can finish all the races as a fast walker, if need be)


----------



## rteetz

The first man to break the four minute mile barrier has died at 88 

https://www.si.com/2018/03/04/roger...&utm_medium=social&xid=socialflow_facebook_si


----------



## camaker

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> Here’s a question for the group- anyone take any vitamins/supplements for running?
> 
> I’m training to run all 3 Dark Side races with about 55 days to go (I know it’s less now. I started roughly at the 55 day mark). I’m up to about 13 miles...a week. Currently.
> 
> (Long story short, I’ve had knee issues since last summer. I ran through them until it was unbearable. Caused more damage and finally got the insurance to get the help I need. PT just okay’d Me to run,but I realize my time is short to try to run so much)
> 
> Trying to determine if adding some extra vitamins in my diet might make me a little more super human... or at least aide in recovery as I try to squish a bunch of training miles
> 
> (And yes I know, this isn’t ideal or excellent for my body... but I ran a half marathon untrained last October and didn’t die. So at the very least, I know I can finish all the races as a fast walker, if need be)



You are probably going to be better off looking to ensure that your diet is balanced and rich in the appropriate nutrients. I don’t think vitamins are going to do too much for you. That being said, I do take a glucosamine/chondroitin/Vitamin D supplement. That’s less to do with training recovery, though, than it is due to a history of knee issues and a diagnosed D deficiency.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Where does a week go!?!

I finished February with 175 running miles and 206 biking miles.  I missed some running miles as I am dealing with a very tenacious ankle sprain and have had to back down from my planned miles a little.

There were some really good QOTD this week, sorry to have missed them in real time - so to speak.  But I had to respond to two.

*Running in honor of someone else:*  Two years ago this April we lost my FIL who had been living with us for about 4 years at that time.  He died from cancer and he was young - only 61!  It was so difficult to see a man so full of life and adventure ultimately lose his battle with cancer.  He was very supportive of my running, came to cheer me at my second marathon in Detroit and so many other times.  He even bought my medal rack and challenged me to fill it up. I almost have, next year I will need a second one.  So in a sense I do run in honor of Chris.  I know he will be with me in my first 100 this summer.

*Favorite Medal:*  In summer 2016 I ran my first Ultra a 50K at Run Woodstock.  It was a super wet and muddy day. The course was very challenging and I had to give it everything I had just to finish because at times I so desperately wanted to quit.  But I didn’t.  The race proved to me that I could be tough and that I could will myself to push on when my body was calling me an idiot.  My wife took a picture of me holding the medal - well it is really just my shins down and you can barely see the medal - I just love the mud.  This is my most meaningful medal.


----------



## apdebord

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> Here’s a question for the group- anyone take any vitamins/supplements for running?
> 
> I’m training to run all 3 Dark Side races with about 55 days to go (I know it’s less now. I started roughly at the 55 day mark). I’m up to about 13 miles...a week. Currently.
> 
> (Long story short, I’ve had knee issues since last summer. I ran through them until it was unbearable. Caused more damage and finally got the insurance to get the help I need. PT just okay’d Me to run,but I realize my time is short to try to run so much)
> 
> Trying to determine if adding some extra vitamins in my diet might make me a little more super human... or at least aide in recovery as I try to squish a bunch of training miles
> 
> (And yes I know, this isn’t ideal or excellent for my body... but I ran a half marathon untrained last October and didn’t die. So at the very least, I know I can finish all the races as a fast walker, if need be)



I take Vital Proteins Collagen Peptides in my coffee every morning. I take it black and this is flavorless so it’s perfect. I very rarely have anymore knee pain since starting this (I injured my meniscus twice in the last 15 years). It’s advertised for hair, skin and nails, but it’s great for joints too. 

I also just started taking a magnesium supplement.


----------



## Dis5150

Well taking it easy wasn’t an option if I wanted to finish. Thunder, pouring rain, hail and worse weather forecast made me hustle to a big, fat new PR!! Official time of 5:55:44! And the uphills weren’t bad at all! I don’t know who did the map but my garmin didn’t agree. The one big downhill was bad though. My toenails are sore, lol! I was  soaked to the skin twice during the race, miles 3-6 constant rain, then at mile 18 I think, the sky opened up with huge raindrops and hail. I have never been that wet while dressed lol! We had thunder in the distance for most of the race and the put a “red flag” warning up several times. But surprisingly (maybe stupidly?) they let us finish!

Crowd support was awesome! People out everywhere, cheering, giving out candy, muffins, donuts, fruit, beer and mimosas. I’m sure I’m forgetting something lol. I forget a baggie for my phone so dumped my Sports Beans in my pocket to use the baggie. Well they quickly all formed into one big, wet, sticky mess. So I was very glad for all the goodies on the course. 

I would 100% recommend the Little Rock Marathon or half to anyone!


----------



## CDKG

Dis5150 said:


> Thunder, pouring rain, hail and worse weather forecast made me hustle to a big, fat new PR!! Official time of 5:55:44!


Congratulations!!! I have found that miserable weather makes me run faster too. It sounds like, despite the challenges, you had a good race. Great job!


----------



## JulieODC

Congratulations @Dis5150 - amazing job!!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis5150 said:


> ...made me hustle to a big, fat new PR!!



Congrats on the PR!


----------



## cavepig

Way to go @Dis5150 & congrats on the PR.  Way to crush it in those soggy conditions!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a finishers medal that means more to you than others? You may have multiple medals from the same race, but the one from a certain year means more to you... why? Feel free to post a picture of it.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have two that mean a lot to me that I received during a very challenging time in my life. I say two, which is kinda against the rules but I will explain a bit, which will answer the why part of the question. In 2013 I ran Boston for charity. As I have mentioned before DW was pregnant with our DD and I had a unexpected career change leading up to the race. That was the only race I have ever started and did not cross the finish line because of the events that day. They ended up mailing me a finishers medal and a official finish time so I would be part of the official records. I felt like I had unfinished business and returned to run the event in 2014 and finally crossed the finish line. The 2014 race was a way to "turn the page" to our next chapter of our lives. Crossing the finish line was a very symbolic thing for both of us. By that time we had a healthy baby girl, my career was back on path, and life was treating us well. Here is a picture of my post race beer. 2014 medal, and the 2013 shirt.
> View attachment 305647



Great question.  This is a no brained for me and for those of you that have known me since I ran TOT this will be a repeat because I have shared this story a few times.  I'll keep it shorter though.  For me it's my TOT race.  The medal is cool for sure but the meaning is what makes it more special.  

I signed up for the race after my wife told me she wanted a divorce.  I was fat and out of shape.  I was trying to save my marriage so I had lost who I was those last few years because I was trying to make her happy.  I was a stay-at-home dad for 7 years and 4 kids didn't allow me time to take care of me.  Well, this race was me finding me.  I turned to Disney to get out of my comfort zone because I previously hated running. 

I decided I would sign up in Feb 2014, even though registration didn't open til April I believe.  I started training right away so that gave me 7 months. I had no idea what I was doing.  I had doubt the whole time.  I thought for sure I would get swept.  I made it on the trip and when I got to my hotel my wife (we were still living together then) called to tell me my daughter was being admitted to the hospital.  Come to find out she was lying and just trying to get me to come home and keep me from running my race.  so I dealt with all that crap all race weekend.  

I ran the race alone.  Doubted myself the whole way, and not only did I finish but I finished in 563rd place out of like 9300 finishers.  Not blazingly fast but I was still shocked. That whole experience taught me so much about myself and I have never looked back.  



JulieODC said:


> I think I’ll with my first half medal from PHM 2017 - and the more I progress, the more meaningful it becomes. It’s sort of signals a turning point, where I turned back to focus some attention on myself (vs. motherhood, work, etc).
> 
> February was a good month - 70.3 miles running, and carried me to day 98 of my 10k steps a day streak! I PRd a 10miler, with an unofficial 10k PR as well.



I'm glad you turned the attention to yourself. It is possible to make time for ourselves and still take care of the family, isn't it.  



doctorintheTARDIS said:


> Here’s a question for the group- anyone take any vitamins/supplements for running?
> 
> I’m training to run all 3 Dark Side races with about 55 days to go (I know it’s less now. I started roughly at the 55 day mark). I’m up to about 13 miles...a week. Currently.
> 
> (Long story short, I’ve had knee issues since last summer. I ran through them until it was unbearable. Caused more damage and finally got the insurance to get the help I need. PT just okay’d Me to run,but I realize my time is short to try to run so much)
> 
> Trying to determine if adding some extra vitamins in my diet might make me a little more super human... or at least aide in recovery as I try to squish a bunch of training miles
> 
> (And yes I know, this isn’t ideal or excellent for my body... but I ran a half marathon untrained last October and didn’t die. So at the very least, I know I can finish all the races as a fast walker, if need be)



Nope.  I have researched vitamins and supplements in great detail before and pretty much found they are a fraud.   There are some legit ones but in general they are a waste of money.   I go with the real, balanced, diet.


----------



## Dis5150

Didn’t realize my medal pics didn’t post. And that’s the best part! Trying again!


----------



## LilyJC

Dis5150 said:


> View attachment 306854 View attachment 306852 View attachment 306853 View attachment 306852 View attachment 306853 Didn’t realize my medal pics didn’t post. And that’s the best part! Trying again!



Wow! Fantastic medal! Congratulations!


----------



## FredtheDuck

@Dis5150 congrats on the PR!!! That medal really is HUGE!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> View attachment 306731 View attachment 306732 View attachment 306733 View attachment 306734 Well taking it easy wasn’t an option if I wanted to finish. Thunder, pouring rain, hail and worse weather forecast made me hustle to a big, fat new PR!! Official time of 5:55:44! And the uphills weren’t bad at all! I don’t know who did the map but my garmin didn’t agree. The one big downhill was bad though. My toenails are sore, lol! I was  soaked to the skin twice during the race, miles 3-6 constant rain, then at mile 18 I think, the sky opened up with huge raindrops and hail. I have never been that wet while dressed lol! We had thunder in the distance for most of the race and the put a “red flag” warning up several times. But surprisingly (maybe stupidly?) they let us finish!
> 
> Crowd support was awesome! People out everywhere, cheering, giving out candy, muffins, donuts, fruit, beer and mimosas. I’m sure I’m forgetting something lol. I forget a baggie for my phone so dumped my Sports Beans in my pocket to use the baggie. Well they quickly all formed into one big, wet, sticky mess. So I was very glad for all the goodies on the course.
> 
> I would 100% recommend the Little Rock Marathon or half to anyone!



Well done!  Glad to hear you were not only able to finish but set a PR at the same time.  2 down and 3 to go!


----------



## KingLlama

Flava Flav thinks that medal is big.


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats @Dis5150 .  Great job and a PR under some horrible conditions.  YIKES!!  That medal is insane, but I know that is Little Rock's thing.  That one is on my list to do at some point just to earn one of those monster medals.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?

ATTQOTD: The worse decision I have made are the ones when I decided to skip a run. It's a downward spiral of excuses, do not do it.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Choosing to run with a minor injury that subsequently turned into a bigger injury.  I'm trying to be better about listening to my body and not be such a slave to a schedule, but it's hard!


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?



trying to BQ on my first marathon ever.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?


I don't know if I have had a bad running idea really but not listening to my body would be probably the worst thing I have done. I have had crazy ideas about running such as running Dopey first the first time. My family and friends thought I was nuts. I don't consider that a bad idea though.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

*QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?

I'm going to answer for my husband as I may strangle him today.

Refusing to go to the doctor after falling during a run where he thinks he may have broken his arm. He doesn't want to not to be able to run. 

Myself - doing races without training.


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Thunder, pouring rain, hail and worse weather forecast made me hustle to a big, fat new PR!! Official time of 5:55:44!


So awesome - CONGRATS!!!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?


ATTQOTD: Oh, it's a toss-up between running my first TOT on a very bad case of ITBS, or doing PHM again this year after swearing it off several years ago, lol!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?



This one's easy, and has multiple components:

Bad Decision #1:  Running the day after a PR effort in a hot half marathon.  Strained a hamstring.
Bad Decision #1a:  Running another half marathon one week after the strain.
Bad Decision #1b:  Deciding that the hamstring felt good enough to run full pace after 2 miles of the race.  Strained it further.
Bad Decision #1c:  No way am I going to stop running during this race!  I'll just slow down a little.  Tore it at mile 8.
Bad Decision #1d:  Still finished the race

Can you see the snowball picking up size and speed as it rolls down the slope of bad decisions?  Ultimately ended up with 6 weeks of no running and 6 months of rehab using intervals before I could run fully again.


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The worse decision I have made are the ones when I decided to skip a run. It's a downward spiral of excuses, do not do it.


This is mine as well.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Long run after an all-you-can-eat pancake and sausage breakfast. Almost had a reversal-of-fortune around mile 9.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Going through a HM training plan a couple years ago where I was SUPPOSED to be running 3x a week (two 30 min runs on weekdays and then a long run on weekends), but kept finding reasons to skip the 30 minute weekday runs.  I was looking at my training history for that training cycle a month or so ago for something, and was horrified to realize that I'd done something ridiculous like 7 or 8 weeks of only doing a long run one day a week.  SPOILER ALERT I did not PR that HM.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Running in old shoes.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I think my worst decisions are usually skipping runs.

My most recent bad decision was just last Sunday. I ran outside and even though I was freezing, I stupidly kept going. I think the cold air on my lungs aggravated a little bug and turned into full on wheezing-bronchitis. I normally try to just do easy runs or walk with a cold, but that lung wheezing sidelined me all of last week. My 1st run back last night was rough. Can't wait to feel better soon and kick this cold!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Definitely racing without training, multiple times. 

@Dis5150 - You are amazing!!! Great race and OMG that weather. I couldn't even imagine. You earned that huge, awesome medal!!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Not listening to my body, so instead of taking a few days off, I had to take several weeks.

@Dis5150 Congrats on the PR in rough conditions! That medal is fantastic! I'm definitely going to have to run this one someday.


----------



## cavepig

Worst running decision - heading out and getting caught in a terrible storm and having to hideout in a vet clinic!  I trusted the weatherman & thought I had time. It came in super fast and was sooo much lightening I got freaked out big time.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Refusing to go to the doctor after falling during a run where he thinks he may have broken his arm. He doesn't want to not to be able to run.
> 
> Myself - doing races without training.


Oh no, did he just fall? I hope it's not broken or anything major. I still have side effects from fall last fall where I sprained both arms & always feel awful when I hear others fall.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: skipping bathrooms thinking I can make it to the next one even though I had a baby bouncing on my bladder. 

Actually if there's ever even a whisper of a thought while passing a portapotty, I've usually come to regret it later. 

For racing: going out too fast and thinking it's sustainable

February:
Total: 15-20? 
Pace: 10:20ish
Battling stress fracture / muscle tear / injury


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?


Ice cream sundae and other food I normally wouldn't consume the night before a half.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Absolutely my worst is trying to run through illness. Never pays off. Training for my first marathon I was so stubborn, I turned a cough into bronchitis that required a course of prednisone to clear up. I ran a half for proof of time over that time and coughed so hard at the finish line I threw up. I still try this mind-over-matter crap all the time and it never ever is the right move.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?



Not stopping and removing that obstruction in my running shoes.  You know, the one that feels like a pebble but just a grain of sand comes out?
Maybe it started off as a pebble and my reluctance to remove it resulted in crushed matter.  End result is a blister for a week!


----------



## Bree

@Dis5150 Congrats!  That is amazing you stuck out the race in those conditions plus had a PR!  You earned every bit of that giant medal.

@Dis_Yoda Why are men so stubborn?  I hope it's nothing serious.

ATTQOTD:  My worst mistake is skipping runs.  One leads to another which last year led to months of not running.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?



Choosing the wrong kind of beer during a beer mile. Too much carbonation (I'm looking at you, Heineken) keeps you way too close to the belch/vomit inflection point.


----------



## Nole95

Early in my running journey, I always tried running fast each run.  PR the training run.  Took me a little while to figure out that was not the best way to do things.

Running a marathon way undertrained, and one that was quite hilly.  The last 10 miles was no fun at all when I did not have much left. That sits as my worst marathon time.


----------



## jennamfeo

Nole95 said:


> Early in my running journey, I always tried running fast each run. PR the training run. Took me a little while to figure out that was not the best way to do things.


Totally guilty of this too!!


----------



## kski907

@Dis5150 Congrats on the PR!!  You deserve that giant medal after running in those conditions.  

ATTQOTD:  Not putting sun screen on before a run.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Eating Taco Bell for lunch then going on a 9 mile run an hour later....no bueno! 

Ran the Myrtle Beach half on Saturday morning and sadly, it didn’t go the way I wanted to at all. Friday was windy the whole drive down and got worse the closer we got to Myrtle. The weather predictions had said that the wind would die down Friday night and bring in a cold front Saturday morning. After hearing the wind smacking against the wall of my parents camper through the night, I knew the wind was here to stay. The first five miles of the race were really good as I was on pace to finish under 2:09:58 which was my goal. The wind gusts picked up from every once and awhile to basically the entire time from miles 5 on for me. Miles 7.5 to 11.5 were brutal because the course took us on the road right off the water. 20 mph wind blew from every direction and it really affected me. People were losing their hats all around them and water cups were flying as everyone was attempting to toss them in the trash cans at stops. I don’t normally look at my watch during races but I knew a PR was not going to happen around but mike 9 when I accidentally saw my time as I was adjusting my sleeve. I was disappointed and felt a little stupid even putting it out there of what I wanted to finish in. It was just a frustrating morning because I felt ready. The course was flat and not super crowded but the weather just didn’t cooperate. Ended up finishing in 2:14. Feeling better about it now that I am back home. My only complaint besides the weather (which of course no one can control) was that the course was short and the mile markers were off (like really off) from mile 1 on. I would recommend this race to anyone. Parking was easy, nice set up for the expo, nice shirt and medal, good communication, and a nice flat course.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: relying on course water stops. I drink more water than most people, so course water stops are not enough for me. I always need to bring my own water.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I first thought,"I don't think I have made any bad running decisions".  Then after reading everyone's answers, I remember that I have made many, many bad decisions.  I must have blocked them from memory.

1)  Denying the severity of an injury.  This led to a crappy, horrible experience at Monumental Marathon a few years ago.
2) Not checking weather before I leave the house (especially in spring and summer).  I was in the middle of a long run when a bad thunderstorm moved through.  I do my long runs on a bike trail in the middle of cornfields on the Ohio/Indiana border.  I felt so exposed, waiting to be struck by lightening.  It did make me move faster so I could get back to my car.
3)  Taking time off--I rarely do it.
4) Relying on the fountains at the park for my long run.  It was a very warm spring day and stupid park hadn't turned them on yet.  I started fantasizing about knocking a biker off their bike and stealing whatever fluid they were carrying.  I HATE carrying water and rarely do, but I have discovered my limits (and learned to drink from sinks in bathrooms).

I am sure there are others I don't remember.


----------



## JulieODC

Trying to eek out just a few more miles from shoes that are close to my max mileage before hip pain starts.


----------



## KSellers88

Whew, back from 9 days at Disney and finally caught up on the 16 pages I missed. LOL

ATTQOTD: Not using the bathroom before runs. I talked about my worst experience in detail on my training journal (link in signature), but long story short I didn't use the bathroom before the Enchanted 10K and thought my bladder was going to explode waiting for the start. I've also made the weather mistake before, and gotten caught in many downpours.

February mileage: 143


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Running with an injury. After the epic fail of W&D shortened race I signed up for a local half to redeem the half distance. Except I had Achilles tendinitis. So I bought ankle braces and ran anyway. I finished the race but literally could not walk when it was over. DH had to practically carry me to the car. Very bad decision!


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  I don’t have any epic running fails except for the fact that I still don’t think of myself as a runner.  

12 years of running, 11 halfs, 10 quarters, several 10Ks, numerous 5Ks and 4 WDW Challenges...and I still haven’t convinced myself I’m a runner.    

I’ll be wearing a race shirt and someone will say, “Oh, you’re a runner,” and I’ll respond, “No, not really.  I just run.”    Which doesn’t make any sense at all...


----------



## FFigawi

DIS-OH said:


> ATTQOTD:  I don’t have any epic running fails except for the fact that I still don’t think of myself as a runner.
> 
> 12 years of running, 11 halfs, 10 quarters, several 10Ks, numerous 5Ks and 4 WDW Challenges...and I still haven’t convinced myself I’m a runner.
> 
> I’ll be wearing a race shirt and someone will say, “Oh, you’re a runner,” and I’ll respond, “No, not really.  I just run.”    Which doesn’t make any sense at all...



Clearly, you need to run a full. If that doesn't convince you you're a runner, nothing will.


----------



## LSUlakes

FFigawi said:


> Choosing the wrong kind of beer during a beer mile. Too much carbonation (I'm looking at you, Heineken) keeps you way too close to the belch/vomit inflection point.



If you are running the WDW marathon in 2019, I think the day after we need to make a beer mile happen. It wouldn't be our fastest beer mile, but would be a lot of fun. I can pick up some beers on my way down since I'm driving so we dont have to pay for $8 beers to chug in under 10 minutes. Anyone have ideas on a good location for this? Boardwalk or running path between fort wilderness and wilderness lodge. Im open to suggestions.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> If you are running the WDW marathon in 2019, I think the day after we need to make a beer mile happen. It wouldn't be our fastest beer mile, but would be a lot of fun. I can pick up some beers on my way down since I'm driving so we dont have to pay for $8 beers to chug in under 10 minutes. Anyone have ideas on a good location for this? Boardwalk or running path between fort wilderness and wilderness lodge. Im open to suggestions.


Count me in!!


----------



## jennamfeo

I just noticed that my 2017 Coast to Coast car magnet isn’t on my car anymore and I’m SAAAADDDD.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?



Some days, it feels like all of them.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> If you are running the WDW marathon in 2019, I think the day after we need to make a beer mile happen. It wouldn't be our fastest beer mile, but would be a lot of fun. I can pick up some beers on my way down since I'm driving so we dont have to pay for $8 beers to chug in under 10 minutes. Anyone have ideas on a good location for this? Boardwalk or running path between fort wilderness and wilderness lodge. Im open to suggestions.



I'm at Beach Club so I can put this together as a warm-up for DATW. There's a little area of tables underneath the shipwreck outside Stormalong Bay that would be perfect for this. I'll make sure One and Two are around to do their civic duties this race weekend ...

I can measure it tomorrow - go up the ramp heading towards Epcot and then make the hairpin turn and come back via the water-level pathway. It may be slightly longer than .25-mile for laps, but I'm sure we can figure something out in either direction.


----------



## gjramsey

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  Choosing to run with a minor injury that subsequently turned into a bigger injury.  I'm trying to be better about listening to my body and not be such a slave to a schedule, but it's hard!



ATTQOTD:  This is me as well, two years ago, ran with a sore hamstring, did a race to see how I could do,  didn't more post run.  So ran a Ragnar relay the next weekend, and then did not run for about a month to let the hammy recover....  Lesson learned, the body sometimes is smarter than you think it is, and will let you know when you work it too much!

@Dis5150 Congrats on persevering and earning that medal and the PR!  I think that is now twice in the last 3 or 4 years that weather has caused issues in the LR marathon.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I'm at Beach Club so I can put this together as a warm-up for DATW. There's a little area of tables underneath the shipwreck outside Stormalong Bay that would be perfect for this. I'll make sure One and Two are around to do their civic duties this race weekend ...
> 
> I can measure it tomorrow - go up the ramp heading towards Epcot and then make the hairpin turn and come back via the water-level pathway. It may be slightly longer than .25-mile for laps, but I'm sure we can figure something out in either direction.



From the tables, turn left, run down to the boat dock, around the lighthouse, and back. That might be close to 1/4 mile.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> From the tables, turn left, run down to the boat dock, around the lighthouse, and back. That might be close to 1/4 mile.



That's the other direction I was going to measure out as well ...


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> That's the other direction I was going to measure out as well ...



Great minds & all that


----------



## SarahDisney

I'll help as course support for the Beer Mile ... handing out beers, timing (I have my own stopwatch), or whatever.


----------



## ZellyB

I’m in for any potential WDW beer miles!


----------



## rteetz

I’d be in for any beer miles if I legally could be


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> Count me in!!



DONE!



Keels said:


> I'm at Beach Club so I can put this together as a warm-up for DATW. There's a little area of tables underneath the shipwreck outside Stormalong Bay that would be perfect for this. I'll make sure One and Two are around to do their civic duties this race weekend ...
> 
> I can measure it tomorrow - go up the ramp heading towards Epcot and then make the hairpin turn and come back via the water-level pathway. It may be slightly longer than .25-mile for laps, but I'm sure we can figure something out in either direction.



This could work. The only potential issue would be getting there early in the morning for the run. Course may be TBA based on where folks are staying and who would volunteer their room for post run shower lol. 



SarahDisney said:


> I'll help as course support for the Beer Mile ... handing out beers, timing (I have my own stopwatch), or whatever.



Course support is always encouraged!



ZellyB said:


> I’m in for any potential WDW beer miles!



Also DONE!



rteetz said:


> I’d be in for any beer miles if I legally could be



I'm not carding anyone... If you find yourself with a beer in your hand you did not get it from me lol. You could substitute whole milk if you would like though. lol

OK, so we have some interest and my wife will probably kill me for it lol. I will bring it up on the marathon thread to see if others are interested!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> This could work. The only potential issue would be getting there early in the morning for the run. Course may be TBA based on where folks are staying and who would volunteer their room for post run shower lol.



I don't have a problem with people using my room or getting them into the gym locker room at Beach Club. 
The plan is to start DATW at 11 in Mexico on Monday.

I can buy the beers no problem, since I'll be down her from Christmas onwards (wherever we end up having the race) - but I ain't taking a ton of requests. I'll give four options and people will just have to live with those - and yes, before @FFigawi and @croach dog me out one option WILL be Miller Lite, because it's delicious and refreshing.


----------



## flav

Wendy98 said:


> and stealing whatever fluid they were carrying. I HATE carrying water and rarely do, but I have discovered my limits (and learned to drink from sinks in bathrooms).


Not drinking enough is probably my most common life mistake and if I go for a short run (less than an hour), I do not carry any water. I had other runners stopping me on very hot days to offer me water! Thank you all!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I don't have a problem with people using my room or getting them into the gym locker room at Beach Club.
> The plan is to start DATW at 11 in Mexico on Monday.
> 
> I can buy the beers no problem, since I'll be down her from Christmas onwards (wherever we end up having the race) - but I ain't taking a ton of requests. I'll give four options and people will just have to live with those - and yes, before @FFigawi and @croach dog me out one option WILL be Miller Lite, because it's delicious and refreshing.



Miller High Life is one of the preferred beers that meet the beer mile thresholds for ABV. Miller Lite, while considered by some to be delicious and refreshing, does not.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Miller High Life is one of the preferred beers that meet the beer mile thresholds for ABV. Miller Lite, while considered by some to be delicious and refreshing, does not.



FINE I WILL JUST DRINK 16 OZ. OF IT INSTEAD OF 12 ARE YOU HAPPY???


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?


Running 3 half marathons with plantar fasciitis. My foot didn't bother me much during the first, but after I was done I couldn't put any weight on my right heal. I had a goal of 8 half marathons that year (2015) and was afraid if I went to a podiatrist they would tell me I had to stop running.

My foot hurt through the entire second half marathon but got BAD during mile 8. It was so painful during the last few miles that I felt like I had slowed to a crawl and was almost in tears. (The bright light at the end of that nightmare was the free glass of sparkling wine waiting for me at the finish line. The best!) With two months before my next half marathon, I finally decided to see a podiatrist.

Two cortisone shots and a pair of custom orthodics later, I ran the third half marathon. The second shot flared things up for two weeks before it kicked in and I didn't have time to break in the orthodics before my race. I wasn't at my best, but at least it wasn't as painful as the second.

The irony was...this was the year of the Wine & Dine 7-miler. So, I was only able to complete 7 out of 8 half marathons anyway! And, I learned a valuable lesson. Don't wait to get things checked!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

@Dis5150 Nice job on your race!  Am I the only one who thinks that dragon looks a _lot_ like Maleficent?

ATTQOTD about biggest mistake you made in your running life:

Funny Answer 1:  Signing up for my first half marathon in the first place.  Little did I know what would come from that.  I honestly thought it would be a one and done type of thing with the possibility that I might do the runDisney Coast to Coast challenge once.  Little did I know it lead to running a 10K _and _a Half for Star Wars medals.  

Funny Answer 2:  Signing up for the 2017 Avengers Half despite having not run regularly in 6 weeks with no run of any distance greater than 13.1 since April just 3 weeks before the race.  Mostly because this led to me signing up for 2018 Dark Side on the spur of the moment.  Now I'm training for that during the busiest time of year.  So many times last year, I looked forward to not having to train this year and yet here I am again.

Serious Answer:  Slacking off on training before half number one.  While I got myself in gear with enough time to go before the half, I had a severe lack of confidence.  This resulted in me trying to cram too much training into not enough time and suffering pain that went away but destroyed what little confidence remained.  Despite having finished all the long runs including a 14 miler 2 weeks before the 2011 Disneyland Half, I was convinced I would not finish.  So I started off way too fast and nearly injured myself before coming to my senses and slowing down to run at the speed I had trained to.

Serious Answer runner up:  trying to run through severe knee pain in January without slowing down or skipping a run.  I would have been much better off simply taking the time off immediately.  I feared losing my training and failing to meet my "dream" goal so I nearly screwed up the main goal.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> FINE I WILL JUST DRINK 16 OZ. OF IT INSTEAD OF 12 ARE YOU HAPPY???



Yes


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> FINE I WILL JUST DRINK 16 OZ. OF IT INSTEAD OF 12 ARE YOU HAPPY???



Just want to say I love you guys for comments like this lololol.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Just want to say I love you guys for comments like this lololol.



He knows that I try to avoid anything over a 5.5% ABV and he's just trying to subtly shame me, but whatever.

I'm built for quantity, not quality.


----------



## croach

Keels said:


> I don't have a problem with people using my room or getting them into the gym locker room at Beach Club.
> The plan is to start DATW at 11 in Mexico on Monday.
> 
> I can buy the beers no problem, since I'll be down her from Christmas onwards (wherever we end up having the race) - but I ain't taking a ton of requests. I'll give four options and people will just have to live with those - and yes, before @FFigawi and @croach dog me out one option WILL be Miller Lite, because it's delicious and refreshing.



I mean I don’t think a water stop is needed but if you want to man one with Miller Light, that’s cool.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> I mean I don’t think a water stop is needed but if you want to man one with Miller Light, that’s cool.



YOU KNOW WHAT ONLY IPAs FOR YOU I HOPE YOU'RE HAPPY NOW.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Sadly I have done most of the ones shared - run on an injury, race when not prepared, run without prepping for the weather.  I will add two, one kind of humorous and the other sincere.

Humor: Attempting a long trail run with everything I could need except TP...  It was not my finest hour!

Sincere: Wasting energy comparing myself to others.  I am competitive by nature and what I love most about running is the opportunity to challenge myself.  What I have to whack myself for is when I begin worrying about everyone else in a race and not myself.  It is a mistake I make much less, but one I need to continue to work on!


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT ONLY IPAs FOR YOU I HOPE YOU'RE HAPPY NOW.



I think you meant he'd be "HOPPY NOW"?  Will I need a POT submission for the Beer Mile?


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The worse decision I have made are the ones when I decided to skip a run. It's a downward spiral of excuses, do not do it.





CDKG said:


> Running 3 half marathons with plantar fasciitis. My foot didn't bother me much during the first, but after I was done I couldn't put any weight on my right heal. I had a goal of 8 half marathons that year (2015) and was afraid if I went to a podiatrist they would tell me I had to stop running.
> 
> My foot hurt through the entire second half marathon but got BAD during mile 8. It was so painful during the last few miles that I felt like I had slowed to a crawl and was almost in tears. (The bright light at the end of that nightmare was the free glass of sparkling wine waiting for me at the finish line. The best!) With two months before my next half marathon, I finally decided to see a podiatrist.
> 
> Two cortisone shots and a pair of custom orthodics later, I ran the third half marathon. The second shot flared things up for two weeks before it kicked in and I didn't have time to break in the orthodics before my race. I wasn't at my best, but at least it wasn't as painful as the second.
> 
> The irony was...this was the year of the Wine & Dine 7-miler. So, I was only able to complete 7 out of 8 half marathons anyway! And, I learned a valuable lesson. Don't wait to get things checked!



QOTD: I was having trouble nailing down an answer because there could be so many.  But this response helped.   It would be running for 3-4 months with plantar fasciitis.   Once I finally went to the doctor and found out how easy it was for me to fix I could have gone sooner and had a much more pleasant 4 months of running and not missed a marathon because of it.  I did run my fall half marathon with it and that was so painful. 

Honorable mentions:  signing up for my first full way to early. While I finished it and it changed so many things for me, I should have waited until I knew more.  Second, trying to help someone become a runner and a better person who had no desire to do either.  She wasted mine, and so many other people's time.


----------



## Chaitali

Argh, I may have just made my most recent stupid decision.  I planned to do a 5k/10k double this past Sunday but decided to just do the 10k because of some tendinitis in my foot.  But between the warm up job to the race (1.4 mi), the 10k, and the walk back after the race (1.4 mi), it was a total of around 9 miles.  I don't know why I didn't Lyft before and after the race.  And my foot has been swollen and painful yesterday and today.  If it's not better by tomorrow, I'm going to go ahead and make an appointment with the doctor to make sure it's not something more serious then tendinitis.  And I've already decided no running until the pain is completely gone.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT ONLY IPAs FOR YOU I HOPE YOU'RE HAPPY NOW.



I will either use IPA's or Bud heavy for the run.... Sweetwater makes a good IPA thats brewed in FL I think so finding cans should be easy, just saying. 



PCFriar80 said:


> I think you meant he'd be "HOPPY NOW"?  Will I need a POT submission for the Beer Mile?



POT is not required, the ability to maybe elude Disney security for open containers in what is likely considered a area that is frowned upon to do so may be necessary though. lol


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.

ATTQOTD: I have only run Marathon Weekend. I would like to run F&W and I may try to get the Port Orleans run in during our September trip if things work out. If I ever take a cruise the Castaway Cay 5k will be required.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans



I've done 5k at Princess Weekend and 5K/10K at Marathon Weekend.
I'd like to do all the races, but ... #adulting
I'm hoping that eventually I can do each weekend at least once. Especially the DL weekends when they come back.


----------



## hauntedcity

cavepig said:


> Worst running decision - heading out and getting caught in a terrible storm and having to hideout in a vet clinic!  I trusted the weatherman & thought I had time. It came in super fast and was sooo much lightening I got freaked out big time.


ATTQOTD:

Yeah, it's bad news when the weatherman gets it wrong.  Once, I found myself about 3 miles from home when I first saw lightning in the distance. (No lightning in the forecast, BTW; just rain). 

But it gets better!  On the way home, about 2 miles from home, the hail begins!  Luckily, I was  in a neighborhood, so I was able to take shelter on a porch.  (Did I mention that the forecast had nothing about hail?   )  It only hailed for a few minutes, and I was able to get home safely.

I can't count that as a bad decision, though, because I made an informed decision based upon the forecast.  In other words, it's not like I should have known better.


My worst decision where I SHOULD have known better was coming off a marathon, and thinking I could immediately shift to training for a new half marathon PR.  ow ow ow   I didn't give myself enough time to heal from the marathon, and spent several weeks limping.

Runner-up: Buying 3 pairs of Brooks Ghost 6 on non-returnable clearance after having loved versions 4 & 5. Something changed in the Ghost 6 that gave me significant knee pain. It was a decision both painful and expensive.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.



We've done Dark Side 5k, Castaway Cay 5k and Wine and Dine 10k, 2017 Virtual Summer Shorts Series, Star Wars Virtual Half Marathon and Saratoga Springs Derby Dash.
Currently registered for Dark Side 5k, Challenge and Kessel Run in April.
Plan to register for Wine and Dine 5k and 10k on Thursday.

We started running to runDisney!


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have only run Marathon Weekend. I would like to run F&W and I may try to get the Port Orleans run in during our September trip if things work out. If I ever take a cruise the Castaway Cay 5k will be required.




*Marathon Weekend*: multiple times for halfs, fulls, a Goofy, and a Dopey
*Princess *Glass Slipper Challenge
*Star Wars Dark Side* Challenge
*Disneyland *Dumbo Double Dare
I really want to do Wine & Dine (maybe in 2020 for our 20th anniversary), and when Disneyland is back up, I must do the Kessel Run.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.



I've done several RunDisney weekends:


*Marathon Weekend*:  2016 (10k + Goofy), 2017 (Dopey - HM), 2018 (Dopey)
*Star Wars Dark Side*:  2016 (5k + Dark Side Challenge)
*Disneyland Half*:  2016 (Dumbo Double Dare), 2017 (5k + Double Dare)
*Castaway Cay 5k*:  2013, 2014


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.


10 races participated in. Would be 11 had the half not have been cancelled. I have done the runDisney virtual shorts too but I don’t count those.

2015 WDW 10K
2016 WDW 5K 
2016 WDW Half 
2017 WDW 5K
2017 WDW 10K 
2017 WDW Full
2018 WDW 5K 
2018 WDW 10K
2018 WDW Half
2018 WDW Full 

Signed up for 
2018 Wine and Dine 10K
2018 Wine and Dine Half


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in?



*Marathon Weekend only:*
11 Half Marathons
1 Canx Half Marathon
1 Marathon
1 10K
2 HH Meet-ups


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:
All my RunDisney races have been during Marathon Weekend:

2005 Half
2011 Goofy
2013 Goofy
2014 Half
2015 Goofy
2016 Half
2018 Goofy


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Two... Tinker Bell and Wine & Dine, both 2015.  Last night time W&D!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: 2017 Princess 5K and Fairy Tale Challenge, 2018 WDW Marathon, 2018 Fairy Tale Challenge, and 2018 W&D Two Course Challenge.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD yesterday: Umm.. Fairy Tale Challenge training by doing 6 weeks of long runs only and never a back to back comes to mind. that being said, I actually had two awesome races, but was so incredibly sore later. Really though, being inconsistent and then trying to pick up where I left off- it sets off my shin splints every time. 

ATTQOTD: Princess 2017 (half) and 2018 (Fairy Tale Challenge.)


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Marathon Weekend twice - Goofy in 2016, Dopey in 18.  

Castaway Cay 5k before medals and all that jazz in 2010.  We got nada, other than running on the island, I think there were about 15 to 20 of us that did it.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:

*Marathon Weekend:*
Half 2015
Dopey 2016, 2017, 2018

*Disneyland Half Weekend:*
5k + Dumbo Double Dare 2015

*Wine & Dine:*
Jingle Jungle 5k 2015 (Loved the 5k through AK!)
Wine and Dine Quarter 2015

*Star Wars- The Dark Side:*
Challenge 2016
5k + Challenge 2017
5k + Challenge 2018 (signed up)


----------



## Chaitali

I've done each of the below once, no repeat Disney races for me yet.

2014 Tower of Terror 10 miler
2015 Wine and Dine 5k and Half 
2017 Star Wars Dark Side Half
2017 Avengers Half and 10k (Infinity Gauntlet Challenge)
2018 Full Marathon


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.



2006: Marathon weekend half
2006: Disneyland half (before they had a coast to coast medal)
2008: Marathon weekend half
2010: Wine and Dine half
2011: Marathon weekend full
2018: Wine and Dine two course challenge

In 2008 I also did a Central Florida Kidney foundation 5k that was run through Epcot but not an official RunDisney race.  They used to have a few of those a year.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.


ATTQOTD: 3.
Avengers 10K, PO fun run, and Enchanted 10K.  I did float the idea that I would like to do another as I could do better now that I know how my body the races work, and it was not a _hard_ no from DH.  There was a request for an excel spreadsheet regarding such a trip schedule.  I think if it included the above discussed beer mile and no children it would be approved.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.



For just myself, 23 

Castaway Cay 5K in 2014

Haunted Family 5K in 2013
Tower of Terror 10 Miler in 2014

Christmas 5K in 2015
Wine & Dine 10K/Half in 2016
Wine & Dine 10K in 2017

Star Wars Light Side 10K/Half in 2015, 2016, 2017
Star Wars Light Side 5K in 2016

Princess 10K/Half in 2015, 2016
Princess 10K in 2018

Star Wars Dark Side 10K/Half in 2016, 2017

My husband has done all of those except for Princess in 2015.  His total is 25.  He's also done the following:

Wine & Dine Half of a Half in 2015
Wine & Dine Half in 2017.
Marathon in 2018
Princess Half in 2018


Upcoming:
For myself:
Star Wars Dark Side 10K in 2018
Wine & Dine 10K in 2018

For my husband:
Star Wars Dark Side 10K/Half in 2018
Wine & Dine 10K/Half in 2018
Goofy in 2019

I will go back to running half marathons when Star Wars Light Side returns.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Wow... I’m impressed with everyone’s long race lists! I’m a total rookie! 
Princess Half 2017
(That’s it... for now...  )


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: non YET but...
Castaway Cay for sure this summer
Wine and Dine 10k providing I can register...the process and what I hear from others is making me very nervous about registering.

Also, I feel like a slacker seeing some other lists here and *just* doing the 10k.


----------



## SheHulk

Chaitali said:


> Argh, I may have just made my most recent stupid decision.  I planned to do a 5k/10k double this past Sunday but decided to just do the 10k because of some tendinitis in my foot.  But between the warm up job to the race (1.4 mi), the 10k, and the walk back after the race (1.4 mi), it was a total of around 9 miles.  I don't know why I didn't Lyft before and after the race.  And my foot has been swollen and painful yesterday and today.  If it's not better by tomorrow, I'm going to go ahead and make an appointment with the doctor to make sure it's not something more serious then tendinitis.  And I've already decided no running until the pain is completely gone.


ugh sorry


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.


ATTQOTD: All at WDW...

2012 Royal Family 5K
2012 Everest Challenge
2012 TOT 10-Miler
2012 Jingle Jungle 5K

2013 Princess Half
2013 TOT 10-Miler

2014 WDW Half
2014 Princess 5K
2014 Glass Slipper Challenge
2014 TOT 10-Miler
2014 W&D Half

2015 WDW 10K
2015 WDW Half
2015 Princess 5K
2015 Glass Slipper Challenge
2015 Everest Challenge
2015 W&D "Half"

2016 WDW 10K
2016 WDW Marathon
2016 Dark Side 5K
2016 Dark Side Challenge
2016 Holiday(?) 5K
2016 W&D Half

2017 Dopey (w/ a DIY half)
2017 Dark Side 5K
2017 Dark Side Challenge
2017 W&D 10K
2017 W&D Half (registered for the 10K and half separate - no challenge)

2018 Dopey
2018 Princess 10K
2018 Princess Half (registered separately - no challenge)

Upcoming:
2018 Dark Side Challenge


----------



## MissLiss279

Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: non YET but...
> Castaway Cay for sure this summer
> Wine and Dine 10k providing I can register...the process and what I hear from others is making me very nervous about registering.
> 
> Also, I feel like a slacker seeing some other lists here and *just* doing the 10k.


Don’t feel like a slacker! Be happy and proud of whatever race, run, distance you want to run! 

Each person enjoys different things, and it is okay if you never want to run a longer distance.


----------



## Capang

MissLiss279 said:


> Don’t feel like a slacker! Be happy and proud of whatever race, run, distance you want to run!
> 
> Each person enjoys different things, and it is okay if you never want to run a longer distance.


Thanks. I've always wanted to do a half and I'm sloooowly getting there. I'm just excited to get to participate in W&D this year.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:

2013 Marathon
2014 Marathon
2015 Goofy
2015 Half of a Half Wine and Dine
2017 Marathon (was supposed to be Goofy)
2018 Dopey

Disneyland
2017 Pixie Dust Challenge


----------



## PrincessV

Capang said:


> Thanks. I've always wanted to do a half and I'm sloooowly getting there. I'm just excited to get to participate in W&D this year.


FWIW, I believe sloooooowly is the way to go! I rushed the distance early on and suffered all sorts of issues. After I backed off and took my time to build distance, it got a lot easier and less painful.


----------



## Capang

PrincessV said:


> FWIW, I believe sloooooowly is the way to go! I rushed the distance early on and suffered all sorts of issues. After I backed off and took my time to build distance, it got a lot easier and less painful.


Yeah I tend to bite off more than I can chew when I'm really after somethhing. I'm trying not to learn the hard way lol.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: not that many, but had fun!

2015 - Princess 10K
2017 - Princess 5K & Glass Slipper Challenge
2017 - Castaway Cay 5K This was our 3rd time at Castaway Cay and I finally ran it!  It was drizzling, windy and cold.
2018 - Princess 5K & Fairy Tale Challenge

Upcoming - Star Wars First Order Challenge & Wine & Dine Half


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD:

2017 Princess half
2017 Tinkerbell half

As of last week (when I got approved for a work trip to Scotland and realized DLP is the following weekend), I am now planning to do the 10k at DLP in a September!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.



Only Marathon Weekend (many times) and the Disneyland half weekend (once). I'm disappointed I missed the ToT night race.


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

So far tink 2017, I was planning on the 2018 DL races, hoping to do marathon weekend in 2019.


----------



## SheHulk

I've only run Marathon Weekend (x4)


----------



## Dis5150

CDKG said:


> Congratulations!!! I have found that miserable weather makes me run faster too. It sounds like, despite the challenges, you had a good race. Great job!



Thank you! It was miserable, lol!



JulieODC said:


> Congratulations @Dis5150 - amazing job!!!



Thank you!



cavepig said:


> Way to go @Dis5150 & congrats on the PR.  Way to crush it in those soggy conditions!



Thank you! My shoes are finally dried out! 



LilyJC said:


> Wow! Fantastic medal! Congratulations!



Thank you! It is a great medal!



FredtheDuck said:


> @Dis5150 congrats on the PR!!! That medal really is HUGE!



Thank you, it is HUGE! And heavy, lol!



DopeyBadger said:


> Well done!  Glad to hear you were not only able to finish but set a PR at the same time.  2 down and 3 to go!



Thank you!!!  I was waiting for my reprimand, lol!



KingLlama said:


> Flava Flav thinks that medal is big.



It is big, lol!



ZellyB said:


> Congrats @Dis5150 .  Great job and a PR under some horrible conditions.  YIKES!!  That medal is insane, but I know that is Little Rock's thing.  That one is on my list to do at some point just to earn one of those monster medals.



Thank you! It is Little Rock's thing! And it was a great race, even if the medal wasn't so epic!



PrincessV said:


> So awesome - CONGRATS!!!
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: Oh, it's a toss-up between running my first TOT on a very bad case of ITBS, or doing PHM again this year after swearing it off several years ago, lol!


Thank you!



jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Definitely racing without training, multiple times.
> 
> @Dis5150 - You are amazing!!! Great race and OMG that weather. I couldn't even imagine. You earned that huge, awesome medal!!



Thank you! Yep, the weather was horrible, lol!



michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: Not listening to my body, so instead of taking a few days off, I had to take several weeks.
> 
> @Dis5150 Congrats on the PR in rough conditions! That medal is fantastic! I'm definitely going to have to run this one someday.



Thank you! You should run it! It's a great race! And the medals are always awesome!



Bree said:


> @Dis5150 Congrats!  That is amazing you stuck out the race in those conditions plus had a PR!  You earned every bit of that giant medal.
> 
> @Dis_Yoda Why are men so stubborn?  I hope it's nothing serious.
> 
> ATTQOTD:  My worst mistake is skipping runs.  One leads to another which last year led to months of not running.



Thank you! Quitting was not an option, lol! 



kski907 said:


> @Dis5150 Congrats on the PR!!  You deserve that giant medal after running in those conditions.
> 
> ATTQOTD:  Not putting sun screen on before a run.



Thank you! I am super happy with my time! I wasn't even really aware of it until I finished! I was just trying to get done so I could take of my wet socks, lol!



Sleepless Knight said:


> @Dis5150 Nice job on your race!  Am I the only one who thinks that dragon looks a _lot_ like Maleficent?
> 
> ATTQOTD about biggest mistake you made in your running life:
> 
> Funny Answer 1:  Signing up for my first half marathon in the first place.  Little did I know what would come from that.  I honestly thought it would be a one and done type of thing with the possibility that I might do the runDisney Coast to Coast challenge once.  Little did I know it lead to running a 10K _and _a Half for Star Wars medals.
> 
> Funny Answer 2:  Signing up for the 2017 Avengers Half despite having not run regularly in 6 weeks with no run of any distance greater than 13.1 since April just 3 weeks before the race.  Mostly because this led to me signing up for 2018 Dark Side on the spur of the moment.  Now I'm training for that during the busiest time of year.  So many times last year, I looked forward to not having to train this year and yet here I am again.
> 
> Serious Answer:  Slacking off on training before half number one.  While I got myself in gear with enough time to go before the half, I had a severe lack of confidence.  This resulted in me trying to cram too much training into not enough time and suffering pain that went away but destroyed what little confidence remained.  Despite having finished all the long runs including a 14 miler 2 weeks before the 2011 Disneyland Half, I was convinced I would not finish.  So I started off way too fast and nearly injured myself before coming to my senses and slowing down to run at the speed I had trained to.
> 
> Serious Answer runner up:  trying to run through severe knee pain in January without slowing down or skipping a run.  I would have been much better off simply taking the time off immediately.  I feared losing my training and failing to meet my "dream" goal so I nearly screwed up the main goal.



Thank you! It does look like Maleficent!

Thank you everyone! If I missed anyone who commented, thank you too! Finally got a chance to get on here to thank everyone as my son just got home from his deployment and was here visiting us!

Next marathon is 2 months from today!!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: None. Someday...

ATTYQOTD: I couldn't think of this yesterday, but as I was lacing up this AM, it occurred to me that my biggest mistake was running in the wrong kind of shoes for so long. Minimalist (think no-cushion merrell trail gloves) are not for me. 



LSUlakes said:


> I will either use IPA's or Bud heavy for the run.



This sounds like a terrible life choice. And I love IPAs. But then, I just recently listed to the beer mile episode of the Runner's World podcast.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Gosh, so many WDW races on the board!

2014 Disneyland Double Double Dare
2015 Disneyland 10k
2016 Disneyland 5k & 10k
2017 Tinkerbell Pixie Dust Challenge
2017 Wine & Dine Two Course Challenge
2017 Disneyland Superheroes Half Marathon


----------



## AFwifelife

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in?



Only one! PHM way back in 2011. Then I just had to marry an Air Force guy that moved us out of state. 

BUT we are moving to South Georgia in less than 2 months and I’m signing up for all the rD events to make up for lost time.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Marathon Weekend x2 - 2016 (Full) and 2018 (Dopey). I'm not sure what's next, BUT...I recently realized that Dark Side in 2019 falls within our Spring Break, so that's got my wheels turning!


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: Super impressive list from a bunch of people! I am a pure rookie with zero Disney races so far. I did sign up for the 2016 Disneyland half-marathon but work prevented me from going. Then Disneyland stopped the RunDisney events so no races in the foreseeable future. 

I’ll just run regular races and plan a trip to Disney World in the next couple years.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I will either use IPA's or Bud heavy for the run.... Sweetwater makes a good IPA thats brewed in FL I think so finding cans should be easy, just saying.



WHAT. NO JAI ALAI FROM CIGAR CITY???


LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.



Marathon Weekend - 11 individual events
Princess - three individual events
Tinker Bell - three individual events
Wine & Dine - five individual events (both same day/night race and new challenge)
Disneyland Half - seven individual events

So - 29? Ugh. No wonder my credit card hates me.

Doing the Castaway 5K next month for my birthday!!!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD:
2015 W&D Half of a half
2016 Princess
2017 WDW Marathon
2018 Dopey


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Only the 2017 WnD Two Course Challenge


----------



## Mr. Drauer

ATTQOTD: 
2015 Jingle Jungle 5K
2016 W&D Half
2016/2017 CC 5K
2017 Dark Side Challenge
2017 W&D 2 Course Challenge
2018 Princess FT Challenge
(Signed uo for) 2018 Dark Side Challenge


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> Clearly, you need to run a full. If that doesn't convince you you're a runner, nothing will.



There you go again.  Talking someone into a run


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> WHAT. NO JAI ALAI FROM CIGAR CITY???



We could have an IPA division where you have to drink four Florida IPAs:
Jai Alai (Cigar City)
I-4 (Orlando)
Category 3 (Due South)
Bring It! (Playalinda)

The Flavored Water division:
Miller Lite
Bud Light
Michelob Ultra
Coors Light

The I Don't Drink division:
Cherry Coke
A&W Root Beer
Orange Crush
Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## SarahDisney

@FFigawi - can someone mix and match? Or do you have to pick a category and stick with it? (I'm asking in general, not for me - I'm still course support.)


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Seven individual rD events..

2014: Wine and Dine Half
2016: WDW 10K; Castaway Cay 5K (part of the Marathon Weekend Challenge, not the normal 5K); Dark Side 5K
2017: Wine and Dine 10K and Half
2018: Princess Half

Upcoming: WDW Marathon 2019 (this is still very scary to type)


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> We could have an IPA division where you have to drink four Florida IPAs:
> 
> The I Don't Drink division:
> Cherry Coke
> A&W Root Beer
> Orange Crush
> Diet Dr. Pepper



I can get on board with this division, because, well, beer is gross!:

 +  =


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Marathon Weekend(7 times)-2012 Half, 2013 Full, 2014-2018 Dopey
Star Wars Dark Side Weekend-2017 Dark Side Challenge (10K and Half)

I am completely addicted to Marathon Weekend, even after experiencing the park crowding the past couple years. I plan on running Dopey for as long as I am able.

Dark Side was an addition last year after my sister and I got APs because of a 13 month for the price of 12 deal (covered 2 Marathon Weekends); we proceeded to do exactly what Disney wanted us to do and we added extra trips because, you know, gotta get all the value you can out of that AP . Anyway, it was a tremendous amount of fun as well and I'd absolutely run it again if runDisney wanted to pay for my entry and trip.


----------



## SarahDisney

camaker said:


> I can get on board with this division, because, well, beer is gross!:
> 
> +  =



That's what I used to think too, but that's because I was mostly drinking from the "flavored water" category...


----------



## cavepig

I was just thinking about this last night when someone was asking me,
2014 Everest Challenge
2015 Marathon
2015 Dumbo Double Dare
2016 Dopey
2016 Wine & Dine 5k & Challenge
2017 Dark Side 5k & Challenge
2018 Marathon

and have nothing signed up now, it's been awhile since I haven't had one registered for


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Clearly time to represent Disneyland.  

2011 Disneyland Half
2012 Disneyland Half
2012 Wine & Dine Half 
2015 Star Wars Rebel Challenge
2016 Star Wars Rebel Challenge
2017 Star Wars Rebel Challenge
2017 Star Wars Dark Side Challenge
2017 Avengers Superheroes Half Marathon
2018 Star Wars Dark Side 5K + First Order Challenge

So 12 runDisney events I have run and 3 scheduled.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:
Marathon weekend 2016 - 5k
Tinkerbell weekend 2017 - HM
W&D weekend 2017 - 5k me & 10k hubby

I'd like another crack at a marathon weekend and one day I'll try out princess.  If anything comes back to DL I'm there in a heartbeat.  Really enjoyed DL for races because of "logistical ease" of the whole vacation.


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> I'd like another crack at a marathon weekend and one day I'll try out princess. If anything comes back to DL I'm there in a heartbeat. Really enjoyed DL for races because of "logistical ease" of the whole vacation.



"I'd like another crack at a marathon weekend" is code for "I'm running the marathon in 2019, right?" (Pleeeeeeaaaaase!)


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> Only Marathon Weekend (many times) and the Disneyland half weekend (once). *I'm disappointed I missed the ToT night race*.



Yes to this a million times!


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:
Disney Runs are a family affair for us so have listed everyone.  It been neat to see how many races I have share with folks too.

2014 Princess 5K whole family and the one that started it all
2014 Avengers 5K (all) Hubby did the Half
2015 Starwars light side 5K(all) & 10K(me & DD), DH-Half
2015 Disneyland 10K(all) DH-Dumbo Double Dare
2015 Jingle Jungle 5K(all), Kids Mile, DH-Wine & Dine Half of Half which also was his Coast to Coast.  Kids remind him all the time that it was not truly earned
2016 Tink 10K(all) Pixie Dust Challenge(Me)
2018 Dopey-Me with kids running 5K, 10k, Half


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Marathon weekend 2016 - 5k
> Tinkerbell weekend 2017 - HM
> W&D weekend 2017 - 5k me & 10k hubby
> 
> I'd like another crack at a marathon weekend and one day I'll try out princess.  If anything comes back to DL I'm there in a heartbeat.  Really enjoyed DL for races because of "logistical ease" of the whole vacation.





SarahDisney said:


> "I'd like another crack at a marathon weekend" is code for "I'm running the marathon in 2019, right?" (Pleeeeeeaaaaase!)



If, by marathon, you mean: Has already all but committed to Dopey 2019 to celebrate and build on the accomplishment of the Chicago Marathon 2018...


----------



## jmasgat

Keels said:


> WHAT. NO JAI ALAI FROM CIGAR CITY???



My version of this past Marathon weekend: Dopey edition was.......run the races, back to the room for a Jai Alai. (well, ok, there was a time gap after the 5k and 10k.  I mean, even I won't drink THAT early in the morning!)


----------



## Wendy98

Just the one WDW Marathon in 2017.  If my body holds up this year and I don't get any major injuries, I will take a shot at 2019 (just the marathon).

I would definitely be on board for the self-ran beer mile.  I don't think you can waste a good IPA on a beer mile; you need those crappy domestic mass produced beers.  Save the IPAs for celebrating afterwards.  I like the idea of doing in the woods between Ft. Wilderness and WL.  Depending on time of day, you might get a critter sighting.


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> If, by marathon, you mean: Has already all but committed to Dopey 2019 to celebrate and build on the accomplishment of the Chicago Marathon 2018...



^^100% this 



jmasgat said:


> My version of this past Marathon weekend: Dopey edition was.......run the races, back to the room for a Jai Alai. (well, ok, there was a time gap after the 5k and 10k.  I mean, even I won't drink THAT early in the morning!)



You need to step up your game! The IPAs were flowing at the beer truck after the 10k.


----------



## Nole95

2012 - W&D
2014 - Marathon
2014 - DW did Disneyland Half
2015 - Goofy
2016 - Dark Side
2017 - 5K, and we were supposed to do the Half
2018 - Dopey


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD:

Marathon weekend - 4 times: 2012 - Half marathon, 2014 - Half marathon, 2017 - marathon, 2018 - Dopey

Princess weekend - 1 time: 2015 - Glass Slipper Challenge


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:

2010-PHM
2011-PMH
2012-PHM and DL Half
2013-PHM
2014-PHM
2015-Glass Slipper Challenge
2016-GSC
2017-GSC
2018-Fairy Tale Challenge


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> WHAT. NO JAI ALAI FROM CIGAR CITY???



I've heard great things about it, but never had it before. When you drive back to TX stop in Baton Rouge with a 6 pack. I'll cook you dinner or treat you to a meal. 



FFigawi said:


> We could have an IPA division where you have to drink four Florida IPAs:
> Jai Alai (Cigar City)
> I-4 (Orlando)
> Category 3 (Due South)
> Bring It! (Playalinda)
> 
> The Flavored Water division:
> Miller Lite
> Bud Light
> Michelob Ultra
> Coors Light
> 
> The I Don't Drink division:
> Cherry Coke
> A&W Root Beer
> Orange Crush
> Diet Dr. Pepper



I do not think I have had any of those Florida beers. Love the "Flavored Water" grouping lol. The dont drink group needs whole milk. The idea is you will get someone to vomit from the beer, milk would be way worse IMO, but soft drinks seem like it would be to easy and reduces the vomit chances. BTW, for those still reading this at this point, if one does vomit, its usually the projectile variety, so maybe the boardwalk isnt a great idea. lol



jmasgat said:


> My version of this past Marathon weekend: Dopey edition was.......run the races, back to the room for a Jai Alai. (well, ok, there was a time gap after the 5k and 10k.  I mean, even I won't drink THAT early in the morning!)



You cant drink all day if you dont start in the morning. I'm guilty of opening a beer before sunrise for fishing trips and tailgating. Have not done either in a while though.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> I do not think I have had any of those Florida beers. Love the "Flavored Water" grouping lol. The dont drink group needs whole milk. The idea is you will get someone to vomit from the beer, milk would be way worse IMO, but soft drinks seem like it would be to easy and reduces the vomit chances. BTW, for those still reading this at this point, if one does vomit, its usually the projectile variety, so maybe the boardwalk isnt a great idea. lol



Milk would be too easy. Sure, it's thicker, but there's no carbonation. It's the bubbles bouncing around and trying to escape your stomach that cause the vomiting. We had kids and non-drinkers use soda at our beer miles, and it wasn't as easy as they thought it would be. More than a couple learned grape soda coming out your nose isn't so pleasant.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD:
2016 - W&D 5k
2017 - Princess 10k

Signed up for 2018 Dark Side 5k


----------



## jele30

ATTQOTD:  
2016 Princess 5k (family affair)
2016 Princess 10k
2015 Castaway Cay 5k


----------



## beatlecat42

Survived the weekend!  Legs are definitely feeling it, not having trained for walking the distance AT ALL since November, but the ankle is holding up, albeit quite sore.  After the sprain, the goal for this weekend was just to finish the 5k and 10k, so mission accomplished   even though the times were embarrassingly slow.

(also, it looks like my sister will definitely be going to Tulane, so we also did way too much walking in order to check out the school/apartments/etc., but it balanced out the fact that we ate entirely too much (amazing) food all weekend...)



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the worse running idea you have ever had?



"Of course I can walk this long race undertrained."
"I don't need to fix my shoe, the cramp will fix itself."
"The elevation chart for this half marathon doesn't look too bad..." (x2)
"I don't need to use this port-a-potty, I can wait for the next one."



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.



attempted the Lumiere's challenge at Wine and Dine 2016.


----------



## DIS-OH

Was running this evening on a local path that I’ve run often enough to know where the miles fall, so I knew my GPS was off when I hit one mile in the wrong spot.

When I finished, I looked at the map...geez, I think Runkeeper thought I was doing one of your beer runs!  This is actually a pretty straight path!!!


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> If, by marathon, you mean: Has already all but committed to Dopey 2019 to celebrate and build on the accomplishment of the Chicago Marathon 2018...



I really gotta watch what I write here


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.


Wine & Dine Half Marathon x3: 2013 (my first half marathon), 2014 (Splash & Dash), 2015 (7-miler)
Tinker Bell x4: 2014 (10k and half marathon), 2015 (5k and Pixie Dust), 2016 (Pixie Dust), 2017 (Pixie Dust)
Disneyland Half Marathon x1: 2014 (10k only)
Star Wars LS x3: 2015 (5k and Rebel), 2016 (Rebel), 2017 (Rebel)
Disneyland Paris Half Marathon x1: 2016

5 runDisney themed weekends, 12 race weekends, 21 individual races.


----------



## CDKG

FFigawi said:


> We could have an IPA division where you have to drink four Florida IPAs:
> Jai Alai (Cigar City)
> I-4 (Orlando)
> Category 3 (Due South)
> Bring It! (Playalinda)
> 
> The Flavored Water division:
> Miller Lite
> Bud Light
> Michelob Ultra
> Coors Light
> 
> The I Don't Drink division:
> Cherry Coke
> A&W Root Beer
> Orange Crush
> Diet Dr. Pepper


What about the "I Don't Drink Beer, I Prefer Wine" division? Even better, the "Sparkling Wine" division. That is something I could get behind!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Anyone use/try to use Hydrapouch? If so, looking for feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Miranda

I would like to join the hard cider division.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD I’ve run at Disney but never runDisney. As much as I would love to, it’s hard enough getting to the parks from the other side of the world with school kids and a teacher let alone coordinating with a rD event... I have sown the seed though as the Jan marathon is on while summer holidays are on in NZ, but I don’t know if it will be the same disneying in winter..


----------



## TheHamm

FFigawi said:


> Milk would be too easy. Sure, it's thicker, but there's no carbonation. It's the bubbles bouncing around and trying to escape your stomach that cause the vomiting. We had kids and non-drinkers use soda at our beer miles, and it wasn't as easy as they thought it would be. More than a couple learned grape soda coming out your nose isn't so pleasant.



In the category of 'most carbonated not-alcohol drink options' I would be happy to leave a 12 pack of Vernors with a local or @Keels if my husband gets his way and we drive over Christmas break.  This was our church camp version of a beer mile growing up, and the vomit rate was well over 50%.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

TheHamm said:


> In the category of 'most carbonated not-alcohol drink options' I would be happy to leave a 12 pack of Vernors with a local or @Keels if my husband gets his way and we drive over Christmas break.  This was our church camp version of a beer mile growing up, and the vomit rate was well over 50%.


You’re evil


----------



## SunDial

Keels said:


> The plan is to start DATW at 11 in Mexico on Monday.



Starting in Mexico???

 I wasn't planning to run on marathon weekend in 2019 but might have to change my mind.   Watching the beer mile before the DATW could be interesting.   Quick suggestion is all participants should have face painting done before said event 

Sorry I got the left and right mixed up 2 weeks ago.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever made a wrong turn and then later realize you are lost? How did that end up for you? Extra mileage to your run?

ATTQOTD: I've been lost more than once. Most of the time it resulted in little to no extra distance and the rest of the route was known and I was able to skip a section to get to the distance I wanted. One of the times I got lost was with a group run and we missed a turn. We ended up in a not so great part of town. That mile or so in that area had everyone running more towards race pace until we got back to our normal areas. We did end up with a extra mile on that one. I also made a wrong turn running around the campgrounds at WDW. By chance my aunt was staying there and was driving around on a golf cart. She pointed me in the right direction and as was well.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Nope, I run the roads on my work property or the road coming into it for my weekday runs and run in our local state park for my long runs. Unfortunately I know our work roads too well and the state park isn't that big. 

ETA: Our local state park is completely underwater! I can't even get to the roads I usually run on. It is insane! It's obviously on a lake and we had about 12+ inches of rain in just over a week. They couldn't let the water out as it would have flooded out homes downstream so the water coming in way exceeded the water going out.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Well, I haven't necessarily been lost, but I've zoned out and made wrong turns before and then suddenly be like, "Wait.  Where am I?"  I can usually easily get back on track, but it has sometimes added on a little distance.


----------



## Princess KP

SunDial said:


> Quick suggestion is all participants should have face painting done before said event



@croach  A tiger!!


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever made a wrong turn and then later realize you are lost? How did that end up for you? Extra mileage to your run?



ATTQOTD:  I cannot wait to hear the answers to this!  I have taken a wrong turn more than once, and it discourages me from exploring new, unknown routes.  My first adventure looking for an outdoor path near work sent me to the botanical gardens, which was in the process of replacing trail signs.  I ended up blazing my own trail, and found myself in a field of red poison ivy having been too busy looking up instead of the ground.  After making it back onto the trail, I noticed the signs for massasauga rattlers.  I almost had a heart attack trying to return to my car.  I only had a total time to run target, not distance or speed.  I did meet the time target mostly due to being lost, and had lots of fast for me segments interspersed with standing still trying to look for myself on google maps.  

I have mostly given up on running outside on business trips. On one trip, hotel staff sent me to a local state park, and the trail was significantly longer than I had found on the park's website, and completely overgrown in sections.  I ripped up my pants with the brush, and the sun set pretty quickly and I found myself in the woods by myself, and terrified.  I told this story to the people I was visiting for work and they were horrified that the staff would have sent me there, apparently there were several problems in the park.  They suggested another place in town to run but I am a bit apprehensive.  I'll see next time I visit how brave/stupid I am or if the hotel treadmill is broken again.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD:
Ever since we moved I will plot a route and promptly forget once I get a mile in. So there's been a lot of just running down interesting looking roads and then pulling out my phone to get directions home. I've learned to just set an alert on my watch at the halfway point so I know to start finding my way home.
As far as extra mileage I usually just end up with a longer cool down.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever made a wrong turn and then later realize you are lost? How did that end up for you? Extra mileage to your run?



I have certainly been lost before.  The worst incident turned a 7 mile run into a 14 mile run.  It was rough, because at the time I wasn't anywhere near fit enough for that.  I have since found an app called RunGo that I can use to build routes and give me turn by turn directions when I'm running.  It's underlying map isn't always the best so I've still managed to get lost a time or two, especially when out of town, but it happens far less frequently now.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

Have not been lost!  Our roads around our house are all dead end offshoots off a main road.  If you go down a road - there is only way to get out!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I try to run only in areas that I'm familiar with unless I'm running a race.  As a result, I've never been lost during a run.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I actually stopped getting lost in life because of running. My neighborhood is all winding streets and I never knew what went where, but I decided to start running around the neighborhood sometimes (previously I had been sticking to major streets and the local park) and I now know my way around.
I did get lost a few times on the way, though. It mostly just meant adding another 0.25-0.5 miles to the run, depending on how lost I got.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever made a wrong turn and then later realize you are lost? How did that end up for you? Extra mileage to your run?


No, because I always run the same route. I don’t veer off of my neighborhood area much at all because I feel less safe when I do. If I’m close to home I always have that buffer so to say. It can get boring running the same area all the time but it is what it is for me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: 
I live in the great wide nowhere, so it's pretty much impossible to get lost. I have a pretty good sense of direction and the only time I can remember getting lost on foot was trying to navigate to my room at POR-RS in the dark. Not my finest moment...


----------



## Keels

SunDial said:


> Quick suggestion is all participants should have face painting done before said event





Princess KP said:


> @croach  A tiger!!



This is basically the only thing I want in my life right now.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Keels said:


> This is basically the only thing I want in my life right now.



My only difficulty is I need someone with the skill to replicate any of these examples (from my nieces and nephews 2 years ago) on my face:


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever made a wrong turn and then later realize you are lost? How did that end up for you? Extra mileage to your run?



Oh yea, plenty of times.  I was in Philadelphia for a work thing and ran around Valley Forge.  I made a few wrong turns there.  I made plenty of wrong turns while doing trail runs in the woods.  I've even had course marshals screw up races a few times.

Getting lost is fun, I suggest more people try it.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: usually I only run streets and trails I'm familiar with. Except once in college while camping. I don't think I was *completely* sober and I decided that 2am was the perfect time for a run. It was a good run. But it freaked out my friends when they realized I took off.


----------



## GreatLakes

LdyStormy76 said:


> Anyone use/try to use Hydrapouch? If so, looking for feedback. Thanks.



I did a race that didn't have cups at the water stops but gave these out.  I like it for what it is.  During my long runs last summer I clipped it to my shorts and when I ran past drinking fountains I filled it up to get a drink and dump some water over my head.  I'm guessing you know you don't run with it full, it is for filling and drinking immediately.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: No.  I map my routes out ahead of time in Strava so I know what the distance is.  I run all over our area, I like to mix it up so that I'm not always looking at the same thing every run, but I have never taken a wrong turn.  I have a really good sense of direction and navigation, so I would not be too worried even if I did.  We always joke that if we were ever on The Amazing Race, I would totally be the navigator in the back seat... I am much better at that than my SO, and he is a better driver than me.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I usually map my routes out before I go and do my best to remember them. Once I wrote the street names on my hand and STILL missed it. (See also: don't drive with me without navigation). But I have never been lost while running.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Most of the roads I run on are dead end roads, so I have never had that problem. I did get a little turned around during my shakeout run in Savannah, but it is easy to find your way back home there with the way their streets are set up!


----------



## croach

Princess KP said:


> @croach  A tiger!!





Keels said:


> This is basically the only thing I want in my life right now.





Barca33Runner said:


> My only difficulty is I need someone with the skill to replicate any of these examples (from my nieces and nephews 2 years ago) on my face:
> View attachment 307388



Never going to happen KP but if it did I would totally be the little girl on the left in Barca’s picture. Grump AF!


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.



2013 and 2014 Tower of Terror
2014 January Half Marathon 
2015 Goofy Challenge
2015 Wine and Dine Half 
2016 Marathon
2016 Inaugural Star Wars Dark Side Half
2016 and 2017 Glass Slipper Challenge. 
2018 Dopey Challenge
2018 Princess Half


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> Never going to happen KP but if it did I would totally be the little girl on the left in Barca’s picture. Grump AF!


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD:* I've never gotten lost because in a town of only 8,000 people, I'd have to be a real idiot to get lost here. I mean, I AM a real idiot, but that hasn't resulted in me getting lost. Yet.

A couple of questions...

1. Can I use my Disney Visa rewards points(dollars) at the runDisney booth at the expo next month?
2. If I'm not getting to said expo until the last day, will it be pretty slim pickin's when it comes to merch that's left, or will there still be plenty of options available?


----------



## SunDial

ZellyB said:


> Yes to this a million times!



I wish they would bring back a night race.


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> More than a couple learned grape soda coming out your nose isn't so pleasant.



Now that is a visual


----------



## Miranda

KingLlama said:


> 1. Can I use my Disney Visa rewards points(dollars) at the runDisney booth at the expo next month?


I think so... when you redeem the points, you get a credit card type thing like a gift card.  I usually end up using mine at a meal or a gift shop, but I don't see why you couldn't use it at the expo... that being said, I usually use the Disney Visa at the expo because you get a discount.   Although maybe you just need to show the card for the discount, not actually use it.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD (yesterday):
I have only run races during WDW Marathon Weekend - Goofy 2015 and Dopey 2016, 2017 & 2018.

ATTQOTD (today):  this past fall during an evening run I got completely disoriented and ended up several blocks over from where I thought I was.  I was trying to squeeze a long run in while my daughter was st dance class which started at 6:30.  I had skipped dinner and had run pretty hard.  On my way back to the studio I got spacey and on autopilot simply went the wrong way.  By the time I realized something was wrong I could not figure out how to get back to where I should be.  Finally figured it out but kind freaked me out that I could space out that much!


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: It's been a long while since I've been properly lost. I do zone out a lot and then will be confused where I am for a split second. Luckily, that's usually on the bike path where there are no turns to remember.

If I'm running somewhere new, I'll bring my phone along so I can look at a map if needed.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever made a wrong turn and then later realize you are lost? How did that end up for you? Extra mileage to your run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I've been lost more than once. Most of the time it resulted in little to no extra distance and the rest of the route was known and I was able to skip a section to get to the distance I wanted. One of the times I got lost was with a group run and we missed a turn. We ended up in a not so great part of town. That mile or so in that area had everyone running more towards race pace until we got back to our normal areas. We did end up with a extra mile on that one. I also made a wrong turn running around the campgrounds at WDW. By chance my aunt was staying there and was driving around on a golf cart. She pointed me in the right direction and as was well.



So far I have not gotten lost.  Most of the training is in the local neighborhood or local parks.


----------



## Jules76126

I have not gotten lost on a run. We have a very consistent 3 mile route that we run a lot. It's a nice neighborhood and not too far from home. We are in the process of mapping out longer runs for this spring/summer. It's honestly really hard to get lost where we live as we are very familiar with the area. Same if we run at my in-laws in Maine. The issues there is just boredom.

Unrelated though - When I lived in London one of my friend's and I would go on random walks through the city. We wouldn't map them out ahead of time and our one rule was we needed to walk to and from the flat - no public transport. One night we went on a 10 mile walk (wasn't planned to be that long) and saw so much of the city.


----------



## FFigawi

SunDial said:


> Quick suggestion is all participants should have face painting done before said event



That's one way to disguise the age of @rteetz


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> That's one way to disguise the age of @rteetz


I mean whatever works I guess.


----------



## kleph

*ATTQOTD*: The 2013 Big D Marathon when the morons of Mellew Productions added more than 1.5 miles to the race course (here are some reviews of the event). These classy folks later blamed the police, saying that patrol car at the front of the race went the wrong route. I might have bought that except every other aspect of the race was a complete disaster as well (and, if it was the case, why weren't their people ensuring this didn't happen?). As for refunds or even apologies, LOLNOPE.


----------



## Princess KP

croach said:


> Never going to happen KP but if it did I would totally be the little girl on the left in Barca’s picture. Grump AF!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: never got lost because the neighborhood I used to run in was a grid. Now I run on a treadmill so it would be impressive if I got lost.


----------



## SunDial

croach said:


> Never going to happen KP but if it did I would totally be the little girl on the left in Barca’s picture. Grump AF!



I will find that decal for you and be ready.   And look,  it wasn't @FFigawi  that has talked me into doing a run.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: One time on a trip to NYC. I didn’t feel lost, just took some random turns and explored. Maybe not the smartest idea doing this by myself. Made it 5 miles and then got a cab back to the hotel so I didn’t have to find my way back!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  yup. When we first moved to FL I used to get lost all the time. We lived in a quiet subdivision, but once I went a half mile in any direction it was busy roads with tons of traffic. I didn’t enjoy car fumes so I’d come up with creative routes through the nearby subdivisions which were created with crazy street layouts.  I have no sense of direction. I’d map out a route ahead of time, but even when I wrote down the street names on my hand I still got lost. I used google maps to navigate my way home. Now where I live in central FL it’s pretty hard to get lost.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever made a wrong turn and then later realize you are lost? How did that end up for you? Extra mileage to your run?


ATTQOTD: Nope, never. Because Map app on my phone. Actually, everything's set up as a grid here, so it would be impossible to actually be _lost_. But I like to explore new streets on my long runs, and if I'm not sure where they'll eventually end up, I'll stop and look at the map first.


----------



## Chaitali

I've gotten lost a couple times.  There was one time where a friend and I were trying a new route which was supposed to be a 10 mile loop.  However, we ended up back at the beginning around mile 5!  We had somehow gotten off the loop and gotten turned around but we just did an out and back to get the remaining mileage we needed.

Another time a different friend and I decided to hop off the paved paths and try a trail run.  This was a spontaneous decision and we hadn't mapped it out in advance.  It was definitely a mistake as we didn't end up where planned.  But we were able to find are way back to where we started eventually and it was a fun little adventure that probably added an extra 1-2 miles to our day.  And we weren't training for anything specific at the time and were fine just walking when needed.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Never been lost, but have zoned out and turned on cul-de-sac and wonder when the road was changed from a through street.  At 4 am anything is possible.....


----------



## kski907

KingLlama said:


> Can I use my Disney Visa rewards points(dollars) at the runDisney booth at the expo next month?





Miranda said:


> I usually use the Disney Visa at the expo because you get a discount.  Although maybe you just need to show the card for the discount, not actually use it.



Yes you can use the Disney rewards points card to purchase items at the expo.  I have also used disney gift cards at the expo in DL.  I also use the Disney visa for the discount.  You used to be able to just show it and then use the reward card.  At marathon weekend the made me use the visa card if I wanted the discount.  Up to you on whats the better deal.


----------



## LdyStormy76

GreatLakes said:


> I did a race that didn't have cups at the water stops but gave these out.  I like it for what it is.  During my long runs last summer I clipped it to my shorts and when I ran past drinking fountains I filled it up to get a drink and dump some water over my head.  I'm guessing you know you don't run with it full, it is for filling and drinking immediately.



The sports nutritionist that conducted a seminar at my local running store was talking about them last night and passed one around. I was interested in the concept as I can never manage to drink safely under race conditions and know I need to find a way to get more fluid during a race.  I can not hand carry a bottle (backpack/waist style does not work either), so was hoping this might have promise. Sounds like it does.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different runDisney events have you participated in? We will also include Castaway Cay 5k at any time and the run held at Port Orleans.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have only run Marathon Weekend. I would like to run F&W and I may try to get the Port Orleans run in during our September trip if things work out. If I ever take a cruise the Castaway Cay 5k will be required.



I did TOT 2014
       Marathon 2016
       Marathon 2018




FFigawi said:


> Only Marathon Weekend (many times) and the Disneyland half weekend (once). I'm disappointed I missed the ToT night race.



Wait, I thought you ran this?   You were on that thread, right?



ZellyB said:


> Yes to this a million times!


Yep, that race and the after party were so much fun.   So hoping it comes back when construction is done, and as a NIGHT RACE.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever made a wrong turn and then later realize you are lost? How did that end up for you? Extra mileage to your run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I've been lost more than once. Most of the time it resulted in little to no extra distance and the rest of the route was known and I was able to skip a section to get to the distance I wanted. One of the times I got lost was with a group run and we missed a turn. We ended up in a not so great part of town. That mile or so in that area had everyone running more towards race pace until we got back to our normal areas. We did end up with a extra mile on that one. I also made a wrong turn running around the campgrounds at WDW. By chance my aunt was staying there and was driving around on a golf cart. She pointed me in the right direction and as was well.



I have not gotten lost yet but I am moving and when I start running outside again it's a possibility.  But it will all work out.  Might just add a few miles to the run, that's all.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

KingLlama said:


> *ATTQOTD:* I've never gotten lost because in a town of only 8,000 people, I'd have to be a real idiot to get lost here. I mean, I AM a real idiot, but that hasn't resulted in me getting lost. Yet.
> 
> A couple of questions...
> 
> 1. Can I use my Disney Visa rewards points(dollars) at the runDisney booth at the expo next month?
> 2. If I'm not getting to said expo until the last day, will it be pretty slim pickin's when it comes to merch that's left, or will there still be plenty of options available?


You should be able to use Disney Visa rewards at the expo.  As for merchandise availability at the Expo, that depends on how popular the merchandise is.  Race specific merchandise is more likely to be sold out than standard runDisney merchandise.

In 2017, all runDisney Star Wars Light Side shoe ornaments and Light Side race jackets were sold out before I made it to the Expo on Friday afternoon.  However, they still had a lot of race tumblers, magnets, pins, shirts both of the I did it and race weekend variety.  For 2017 Dark Side, I went at opening on day 1 and had no trouble finding anything including ornaments and jackets.  This meant that I had to resort to ebay for the Light Side ornament.

For 2017 Avengers, by Friday afternoon the only thing they had limited sizes available for Coast to Coast merchandise and I bought the last I did it shirt then in stock.  Ornaments, race jackets, pins, and most other shirts were available.  But my understanding is that Avengers was always the most difficult race for runDisney to sell on the west coast anyways.  

And with all things runDisney, what happened at one expo one year may not even be close to what happens at the same expo for another year.  

ATTQOTD:  Once at night I got disoriented and sort of lost in my neighborhood.  Had it been light, I would have figured out where I was, but since it was dark, I got confused but eventually figured out where I needed to be.


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> Wait, I thought you ran this?   You were on that thread, right?



Probably. I signed up for it at one point but was never able to make it back from overseas.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with a race:

10 - @Bree  - HOPE's Sham Rock N Run 5k (34:59 / N/A)
10 - @avondale  - RNR Washington DC Half Marathon (2:07:00 / N/A)
10 - @beatlecat42  - RNR Washington DC Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - @BikeFan  - RNR Washington DC Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - @KingLlama  - Lucky Leprechaun 10 Miler (NG / N/A) 
10 - @Miranda  - Run Before You Crawl 5K (NG / N/A)
10 - @cburnett11  - Anthem 5k Fitness Classic (22:xx / N/A)
10 - JulieODC - Mick morgans 5k (29:30 / NA)
11 - LSUlakes - Amazing Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
11 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - Gateway to Space 10k (1:45:00 / N/A)

Good luck to everyone racing this weekend! If you need to make a revision to your goal or if someone would like to add a race, just let me know and I will be happy to make the adjustment.

I have a half this weekend that was meant to be a POT race. I failed to prepare myself, but think I am going to run it anyway. I have one last chance with a race on March 24 to somehow get a sub 2 hour half in.


----------



## SarahDisney

@LSUlakes - I have a race to add..
*May 13th - SarahDisney - Japan Run (4M) (48:00/NA)*

Thanks!


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I've been on a few long runs where I've zened (combo or zen and zoned) out and ended up a block or two off of where I intended.  It doesn't help that chicago thinks street signs are optional.  I usually can zig zag back to my intended end mileage because of the beautiful grid system.  The long diagonal streets are tricky though.  My shorter runs are all routes I have memorized to every qtr or half mile by now.


----------



## Miranda

I have no goal for my race... I'm supposed to do 3 other miles for 6 total, so I guess my main goal is to try not to race the 5K since the whole thing is supposed to be easy/LR effort.   Then I will be having 4 hours of pub crawling afterwards.


----------



## rteetz

The Year of runDisney and Being a Better Runner

I started a thing if anyone is interested.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Disney races: Marathon Weekend 2018 5k, 10k, and half.

Lost: I've never gotten lost yet. I mostly do out and backs on a path that runs along side a river so it's hard to get off track. The advantage of living in the Denver area, the mountains are always west so if you get lost it's pretty easy to get back to where I should be.


----------



## Jules76126

So my March has not started out well. I have not been able to go to the gym all week as last weekend I caught dermatitis from the gym mat. Even though I try and wipe the mats down before and after I use them, apparently it was not enough. Luckily, it is starting to clear up and I plan to go back this weekend, but I really need it to be Spring.


----------



## Dis5150

PrincessMickey said:


> Lost: I've never gotten lost yet. I mostly do out and backs on a path that runs along side a river so it's hard to get off track. The advantage of living in the Denver area, the mountains are always west so if you get lost it's pretty easy to get back to where I should be.



Same with Colorado Springs! I lived there 2 years and if you could see Pikes Peak you could always find your way home!


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> 10 - Linglama - Lucky Leprechaun 10 Miler (NG / N/A) Seems I put the name in wrong... Sorry


I think this might be @KingLlama?


----------



## Miranda

The view out my front door this morning... looking forward to running tomorrow.


----------



## Wendy98

Not running related, but I booked my first Disney cruise yesterday for 2019! I am bursting to tell someone because we aren’t telling kids yet because it is so far away.

Running related:  going to get an MRI today on my lower leg.  I have had some pain for almost 2 weeks.  I know what it probably is.  Sigh.


----------



## Dis5150

Wendy98 said:


> Not running related, but I booked my first Disney cruise yesterday for 2019! I am bursting to tell someone because we aren’t telling kids yet because it is so far away.
> 
> Running related:  going to get an MRI today on my lower leg.  I have had some pain for almost 2 weeks.  I know what it probably is.  Sigh.



I started to like this post because of the first part but the second part stinks and I couldn't click like! So sorry!


----------



## Wendy98

And yes, I have gotten lost before.  All those different states I have run in?  It is bound to happen and I am geographically challenged.  I got lost last spring several times while leading my pace group.  I started making someone else be in charge of directions.


----------



## camaker

Wendy98 said:


> Not running related, but I booked my first Disney cruise yesterday for 2019! I am bursting to tell someone because we aren’t telling kids yet because it is so far away.
> 
> Running related:  going to get an MRI today on my lower leg.  I have had some pain for almost 2 weeks.  I know what it probably is.  Sigh.



I hope it's not.  Sending good vibes...


----------



## DopeyBadger

Wendy98 said:


> Running related: going to get an MRI today on my lower leg. I have had some pain for almost 2 weeks. I know what it probably is. Sigh.



Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?

ATTQOTD: I hate going to race expos. If I could get my bibs mailed to me, even for extra money I would do it every time. I dislike the waste of time going to a expo for something that take 10 minutes but waste half of my day doing it.


----------



## AFwifelife

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?



Hate. I don’t buy extra merchandise usually so going to a whole thing just to pick up a bib is super annoying to me.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?


It depends. runDisney expos tend to get me “hyped” up for the events. While they can be crazy and frustrating (looking at you marathon weekend 2018) overall I’ve had a decent experience with them.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Depends on the expo.  I've gone to some that I really enjoy (I used to love the Disney expo until this year!) and some that are a huge pain and waste of time.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?



It depends.  I love going to large race expos like the ones RunDisney or RnR put on.  It's a chance for me to go and scope out new products and look at merchandise that I wouldn't normally have a chance to see with the small, niche running stores in my area.  You can sometimes score a discount on items that aren't normally discounted, too.  I don't particularly care for the small expos with just a couple of local running stores with tables on display.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?



I like them. I find them to be a good place to stock up on shoes and other useful items at a discount.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I hate going to race expos. If I could get my bibs mailed to me, even for extra money I would do it every time. I dislike the waste of time going to a expo for something that take 10 minutes but waste half of my day doing it.



I fall into the 'maybe no need' camp regarding the expos.  Rarely do I find something that draws a crowd and requires waiting in line is not worth it.  To bring it back to disney, I will state this is also true with all those fancy rides.  Even with FP I regretted waiting for FOP.  Let me be efficient with my time, please!
I Like LSULakes idea!  Are there even races that do that?  It would be SO MUCH BETTER! Bib pick up for local races are terrible - efficient as can be, but so many people trying to cram into a small space inside the running stores, or line up right before a race when everyone is a bit too high strung.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever made a wrong turn and then later realize you are lost? How did that end up for you? Extra mileage to your run?



On a practice run, no. On an actual race, sort of yes. I missed a turn because a race official was not standing at the corner. Turned a 5K into a 5-miler. Pisses me off to this day as I had 1sy place for my division locked in and possibly a PR.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I hate going to race expos. If I could get my bibs mailed to me, even for extra money I would do it every time. I dislike the waste of time going to a expo for something that take 10 minutes but waste half of my day doing it.



Generally, I hate expos. Much like yourself, something that takes 10 minutes, but east up half a day is frustrating! I too, would happily pay for certain races to mail me my bib, shirt, etc. I love rD events, but I LOATH the expo. Usually I don't buy extra items as I'm happy with the SWAG. I don't mind expo if they are on my way or within 15 minutes and take about 15 minutes to get everything. Example, my wife and I did R&R - Las Vegas and we have to attend the expo to grab our stuff. But it was on the back end of our day and was nicely placed where we happen to be walking. A negative example - I ran a half on a Sunday in Manchester, NH (about an hour from me) and I had to pick up my stuff at the expo on Saturday.


----------



## LSUlakes

TheHamm said:


> I Like LSULakes idea! Are there even races that do that? It would be SO MUCH BETTER! Bib pick up for local races are terrible - efficient as can be, but so many people trying to cram into a small space inside the running stores, or line up right before a race when everyone is a bit too high strung.



Living in the Baton Rouge area, there is a big 10k the Saturday before Easter called the Crescent City Classic 10k. for $5 more and before a certain date they mail it to you. This race is interesting as it has two types of people in it. The runners and drinkers. It is very interesting and well attended race in NOLA. The only race that I think "pick up by show of ID" should be Marathons for the whole Boston thing. Outside of that, who cares who is running with a certain bib... blah blah insurance stuff.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: I'm somewhere between like and hate. Not much of a shopper so I usually just cruise past the vendors. However, sometimes it's nice to experience some of the pre race excitement at an expo. For some reason a lot of our local races will host a packet pickup the day before then require you to pickup your timing chip day of race. That really bugs me. I want to be able to get everything at once and preferably before race day.


----------



## Chaitali

I generally like expos for big races.  I like the hype and excitement to gear up for race day.  And I like the opportunity to scope out new things that might be out there that I would be interested in.  And free samples


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I despise expos.  Although I love WDW, I get nervous in large crowds- which really doesn't make sense, must be the pixie dust.  So a large crowd inside a venue almost makes me nauseous.  There's normally tight walkways too.  And I really hate the expos that make you walk through the vendors to get your stuff.  This question reminds me to review my race this weekend...

Newport News One City Maritime 8K (I think this is the title):

So I did the 8K, my husband ran the full.  This is the 4th year it has been put on, but first time we've done it.  It's 2 weeks out from the big local race weekend (Shamrock), so I think that's a major turn-off for some.  There's also no half option, however there is a 2 and 4 person marathon relay option.

I cannot call what we went to an Expo.  It was a bib pick-up.  There were a handful of vendors, but they were banks, timeshares, Lularoe, orthopedists, etc.  I've never actually been approached by a vendor while walking and I was twice here; it felt like the people at the mall kiosks.  It felt a little aggressive.  We only spent about 10 minutes here, but it took an hour to get there and an hour to get home.  I was also not thrilled with the email communication; if you're not a local and know the streets, their instructions are confusing.  I don't go to this part of our area often, so I didn't like that.

I had to drop my husband off at the marathon start line shuttle at 6 AM.  Security shut down a road 30 minutes early, so that was fun trying to navigate.

The 8K was fine.  I was in Corral 1, but only because there were 2 corrals: first was for 10-minute and under miles, second was for anything slower.  I did start towards the back and to the right because I was scared everyone was going to be much faster.  The course itself was boring.  We still had some of the high gusts from the nor'easter (thankfully we never had rain or snow, just high winds).  The first mile included 2 overpasses.  That first hill nearly killed me, it was so hard when you're not used to any incline! The wind was blowing from the north so it was pushing me over to the right.  The first mile marker was at the top of the second overpass.  It was pretty hard to control my breath so I switched to 2/1 intervals for miles 2-4.  Still kept a good pace and was able to get comfortable.  Miles 1-3 the wind was against us, then it was on our back 3-finish so I had good splits at the end.  There were 3 water stops, but I had my handheld so I never needed them.  The finish line party was on the water, but it was so cold.  They did have patio heaters up which was nice.  Since I had to wait around, I got some food then watched the marathon finish line.  I got to see the winner and then lots of BQs! I love watching people BQ, it's really emotional.

One of my complaints about the marathon is the timing of the kids final mile race.  They use the same finish line as the marathoners.  The lanes were coned, but a lot of children did not obey the cones and were running into the marathon lane where people were pushing at the end.  The final mile began at the 3 hour mark for the marathon, i.e. prime BQ time. I would have been livid if I was pushing for a BQ at the finish and had to dodge kids.  This definitely needs to be reworked.

My husband said the marathon course was really boring, but luckily a friend ran with him until the last few miles.

Also, our times are off by a few seconds.  Mine is 14 seconds slower, his might be about 30.  Not a big deal.  I don't think either of us would do this race again, it was okay, but there's far better options this time of year.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?



Love them, mostly. I like shopping and meandering, so any opportunity to meander around and look at running stuff is a plus in my book. I'm really excited to see what the expo for my race next week is like.

The mostly is because I'm lightly claustrophobic and have some crowd anxiety, so these things can sometimes be a bit much for me. But mostly I enjoy them


----------



## KingLlama

jennamfeo said:


> I think this might be @KingLlama?



I've been called much worse.


----------



## Princess KP

Wendy98 said:


> Not running related, but I booked my first Disney cruise yesterday for 2019! I am bursting to tell someone because we aren’t telling kids yet because it is so far away.
> 
> Running related:  going to get an MRI today on my lower leg.  I have had some pain for almost 2 weeks.  I know what it probably is.  Sigh.


You are going to love DCL! I just booked another one! It took me over an hour to get through on Tuesday and then I was on hold for an hour and 15 minutes. Good thing it was a slow day at work.   

Sorry to hear about your leg. Hope it's not too serious.


----------



## IamTrike

I don't generally mind going to expo's.   For big races like NY, Chicago or Marine Corps the expo can be kind of an event.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am in the undecided group. I really liked the Rock n' Roll expo, but Disney expos give me crazy anxiety for some reason. Our local races have no expos, just bib pickup. I love race day pickup, but that is usually not an option unless you pay extra.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I like expos. I like free samples. I like when they sell booze. I like looking at stuff. And because I live in a small town, I can usually rely on the good expos to have things that I need and can't get here. What I don't like is navigating to expos. I feel like they are always in the middle of a city and you have to pay so much to park and go in. I am also with @LSUlakes and wouldn't mind an option to have bibs sent to me for some races.


----------



## SheHulk

FFigawi said:


> I like them. I find them to be a good place to stock up on shoes and other useful items at a discount.


same! I've gotten great deals at local expos. 
And though I've never bought anything besides official runDisney gear at a runDisney expo, it is just another event to add to the anticipation which I enjoy.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?


ATTQOTD: Hate them. I don't enjoy shopping and really don't enjoy feeling "forced" to, just to pick up a bib.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have mixed feelings about them. I love being able to see items and try on clothes that I cannot get in my little town. But I also am slightly claustrophobic and crowds pressing in can quickly get my anxiety level up. At the expo for the Little Rock Marathon last Saturday I picked up my bib, went to a running store booth and bought my Sports Beans then looked around for the Spare Parts booth. I had seen on FB that they had brought some of their new style of skirt with them and wanted to try it on. We must have walked the full expo 6 times before I gave up, then as we were leaving I saw the booth right at the entrance/exit. I had a pounding headache and was almost on full meltdown by then! They should have had an expo map for such a large event. And no one I asked knew where anything was, including the people putting it on (although they may have just been volunteers).

Also, @LSUlakes not a huge deal but I got my race time for the marathon last Sunday emailed to me and it was corrected to 5:55:00.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I don't mind expos. I like to look around, although I rarely buy anything...well, except for pint glasses. I'm a total sucker for pint glasses!


----------



## Chaitali

Non-running question but I trust you guys for park information too   My parents are taking some family from India to Disney World in April and I'm trying to help them out with planning.  There will be 7 adults and a 1 year old!  I don't have kids and have never gone with a child that young.  So I'm going to be making fast pass reservations for the group, how does child swap work?  Do I just go ahead and make them all fast pass reservations and if it's for a ride the baby can't go on, one person stays off and then goes on the ride with their FP after the others get back?

The baby will have a birthday when they're at Disney World.  My mom was asking if there's anything special they should do for a child that age on her birthday.  What do you guys think?  She's so young that I imagine she's just going to have fun running around and playing and stuff.  She's never seen characters before and I don't know if they would scare her so I'm not sure a character meal would make sense.  And I brought up the idea of BBB but apparently she hate's getting fussed with and stuff (I hear you kid, me too).  

Any tips from people who've gone with kids that young before?

Thanks!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I think I like expos more than I don’t but some really can get on my nerves when they aren’t organized or run well. Having packet pickup at a place that only had a few parking spots is one of the most annoying things I have encountered. I tend to get more excited about expos that are bigger races becasue they usually have a lot of stuff out for people to check out. 

Yesterday’s question: I don’t think I have ever got lost before but I always try to map out where I am going to run because I run based on mileage instead of for time. My husband actually likes that I leave the route up for my longer runs for him just in case he would need to come get me for an emergency, etc.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  I like certain expos (i.e. Star Wars) but dislike most.  We didn't buy anything at the Princess Expo this past time and we wouldn't have bought anything at the Marathon Weekend but we needed some cold weather gear just in case for my husband.  We've been in and out in 45 minutes a lot recently but we drive so that helps the annoyance of going there.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I hate going to race expos. If I could get my bibs mailed to me, even for extra money I would do it every time. I dislike the waste of time going to a expo for something that take 10 minutes but waste half of my day doing it.



I would like to like expos, but I never do.  I can never go at off-hours, and so they always seem to be packed so much that you can hardly move, let alone browse merchandise.  

Last year's Marine Corps Marathon expo was particularly bad for this.  I am a local for the race, but the expo was held at the Convention Center at National Harbor.  There is literally no direct metro service...they had arranged a free shuttle bus from a relatively nearby metro stop.  Since I had to go on Saturday, with the Saturday metro service levels, the metro ride would've been about 90 minutes one-way, then the shuttle bus.  

So, I elected to drive - the Convention Center is almost exactly halfway around the DC beltway from where I live, so it took about 45 minutes because there is always some sort of traffic problem.  Then they charged the regular rate for parking...up to one hour is $12 and up to two hours is $18.  I did buy a couple of shirts and there was a huge line for the check-out.  I considered browsing the expo booths, but it was literally so full that you couldn't move unless the person beside you moved.  But getting OUT was a huge effort so the whole thing took me about 1:15, so I paid $18 to park at the darn expo.  (To be fair, they were offering a $12 flat-rate parking fee, but looking at my watch, I thought I'd make the hour cut-off.  What did I know?)  Then it was 45 minutes home.  Sigh.

I very much dislike when just going to the expo costs so much time and money.  I already paid how much for the race, and now additional frustration?

I say all this dreading my visit to the Rock N Roll DC expo tomorrow to pick up my bib for the HM.  At least it is metro-accessible, at the DC Armory.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD: I have only experienced rundisney expos.  I preferred the DL ones over WDW.  There seemed to be more elbow room. However, we mostly arrived late evening so it could have been time of day.  My kids like looking for free stuff and free samples. We have an abundance of cow bells and cold packs.  I think it was Cliff one time at DL that had a booth giving out free samples of bars and gels my husband and kids got in line like 7 times.  At marathon weekend we tried the fueling potatoes, actually not bad. May have to try on a run once to see how they work.  I think the carrying would be the hardest.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: 
Expo Pros:  
I like shopping.  
I like seeing a product in person or trying something on.  
I like clearance running gear.  
I like seeing upcoming race booths with their swag on display.
It gets me hyped.

Expo Cons:
If I am on vacation (yes, you disney) I don't want to be at an expo.  I'm fine standing in line or whatever on a random Saturday at home when I don't really have anything else to do.  Then the expo becomes the thing I am doing that day.  But to carve out HOURS during my nice family vacation just to get a shirt and a bib...no thank you.  I'd pay a large sum of money to pick it up at the hotel front desk along with pre-ordered items.
Disneyland may be the exception...I liked being able to walk there and not wait for a bus for hours.  but I still waited until 4pm the last expo day to buy merch. 
I've also learned to hate being in the first race of a weekend and having to show up on the same day as everyone else doing all the races....bliss is only running the half or 10k or whatever and showing up a day or two later.

So in summary...I don't like lines when I could be having fun elsewhere.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m “eh” on expos. Some stuff is fun to see and try on in person - and buy without paying shipping, but I could give or take!

@LSUlakes - can you add a race for me this weekend?

10 - @JulieODC - Mick morgans 5k (29:30 / NA)

Add me to the DCL booking club for summer 2019! We are doing the 11 night Norwegian fjords and Iceland cruise - can not wait!!


----------



## LSUlakes

Chaitali said:


> Non-running question but I trust you guys for park information too   My parents are taking some family from India to Disney World in April and I'm trying to help them out with planning.  There will be 7 adults and a 1 year old!  I don't have kids and have never gone with a child that young.  So I'm going to be making fast pass reservations for the group, how does child swap work?  Do I just go ahead and make them all fast pass reservations and if it's for a ride the baby can't go on, one person stays off and then goes on the ride with their FP after the others get back?
> 
> The baby will have a birthday when they're at Disney World.  My mom was asking if there's anything special they should do for a child that age on her birthday.  What do you guys think?  She's so young that I imagine she's just going to have fun running around and playing and stuff.  She's never seen characters before and I don't know if they would scare her so I'm not sure a character meal would make sense.  And I brought up the idea of BBB but apparently she hate's getting fussed with and stuff (I hear you kid, me too).
> 
> Any tips from people who've gone with kids that young before?
> 
> Thanks!



With child swap everyone will go to either the FP+ entrance or the regular entrance along with the child. Before entering you will ask the cast member for a child swap and those who want to stay with the child stay back and the others go on through the line. The cast member at the start of the line will give you a special tag thingy that you will turn in to a cast member before boarding the ride for the amount of people that are staying with the child that are like the old paper fast passes. Once your done, you give them to the group waiting and they can go through the FP line. If you have a FP for that particular attraction, you can use the same system and if the first group completes the ride before the window is over, then you could use your existing FP and in theory, but somewhat against the spirit of things ride it again with the child swap pass after the window. I am not certain how many child swaps they will distribute for a party of yalls make up but it could be as many as 6... in theory. Obviously with a lot of planning and the right combination of things, the child swap system can be taken advantage of, but as I said earlier, it's not meant to be used in that way. The child will not have tickets tied to his/her name and thus when you are making FP+ his/her name will not be allowed to make FP+. Fear not though, if you are making a FP+ for the group that the child can ride on, he/she will be allowed on without the reservation since a ticket is not tied to the child. 

For the birthday it's common for the cast member to ask if you are celebrating something special. You can tell them its the childs first visit (and whoever else is making their first trip) and they will give you a first trip pin. You can do the same for the birthday and get a birthday pin. My daughter also got a balloon upon checking in on her birthday trip. Wearing the birthday pin around the park and restaurants could create some magical moments for the child. Could be something as simple as a happy birthday or a free cupcake with a meal, or something else. The child will not be able to partake in BBB as it's required from my understanding that the child must be 3 years old. Since the child is under 3 its within the parents best interest not to falsify documents for this experience as they would have to pay for park tickets and if yall are doing a dinning plan as well. 

Other random tips from my experience:
Learn where the baby centers are. Great place that is quite and has supplies for babies in case you are running low like diapers, food, a room to nurse if that applies. Each park has one.
At 2 DD was not scared of everything thats spooky, so the haunted mansion did not scare her. It helped that we made it fun, instead of letting the hype of the queue build up a scare.
it's a Small World was her favorite.
Child Swap w/o a FP+ a ride with a height requirement around nap times so she/he can take a nap in the stroller instead of leaving the parks. For something like Space Mt, this could provide up to a hour or more of nap time, by the time both groups go through the ride. Also its a great time for a little snack after the nap. I like going to COP then CS Space Mt as COP gets her a little sleepy and then hanging in the stroller and napping that much easier.
FP+ is not available for TSMM for most of April. I would put this high as a rope drop attraction!
Ride the Safari ride in AK before 10:00 AM. The animals are most active in the early morning. Disney does have a few tricks to keep the animals active during the day, but they typically like to nap during the heat of the day. 

If I put out bad information, someone please let me know, but what I posted is accurate to the best of knowledge.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I like the Disney expos but none of the races around here really have large expos like that (well except for like, Boston and stuff )  I will often go to bib pickups the day before if the race is within like 10-15 min drive and it's convenient, but otherwise prefer to just show up and pick up my bib the day of the race.

Which, tangent, can also present its own logistical issues if I'm going to the race alone (I usually am, at least as far as dealing with my own crap goes... sometimes I'm meeting other runner buddies there at the race) and the parking is not close to the bib/swag pickup.  Luckily only once has it been an issue for me... at Maine Coast in 2016, I didn't realize how far away the parking was going to be and I was running a bit late.  It was quite a rush for me to walk to the bib pickup and get my stuff, walk back to my car to drop my shirt and stuff off and get my bib on properly with my magnets, and then walk back to the starting area, wait for a portopotty, and get my stuff done before my wave started! 

After that experience, I rented a locker at Old Port the same year (they are run by the same race company and offer locker rentals), which was REALLY a good decision because I was running SUPER late getting to Portland and had to park in a parking garage that was quite a walk away.  I think I got all my stuff not more than like 15 minutes before the start.  And the line for the bag dropoff and locker rentals was the same line and it was really backed up... we were all still standing in the line while the national anthem was being sung and I had not used the potty yet either.  Finally they let the people who had already rented lockers and just needed to pick up their keys form a second line... I don't know why they weren't doing this from the start and making people stand in line with the general bag check!  I got my key, dumped my stuff in the locker, and hit the potties.  And almost knocked the thing over because I was scared so badly when the first wave went off, because they don't just fire a gun off to start Old Port... they fire a cannon!


----------



## cavepig

Local races I just do pick up before the race that morning so don't really care about the expo if there even is one,  but for Disney I enjoy the expo part.


----------



## Chaitali

@LSUlakes Super helpful, thank you!  I didn't know there was a minimum age for BBB, I just knew about the maximum age.  Don't worry, they're not going to falsify the child's age as my understanding is that she's hates people doing her hair, dressing her, etc.  

And I had no idea about no FP for TSMM in April, that's definitely a huge issue!  It seems like there isn't that much in Hollywood Studios for young kids and taking away FP from that attraction is a bummer.

Great tip on the baby care centers.  Those are the types of things I wouldn't even know to tell them about.


----------



## LSUlakes

Chaitali said:


> @LSUlakes Super helpful, thank you!  I didn't know there was a minimum age for BBB, I just knew about the maximum age.  Don't worry, they're not going to falsify the child's age as my understanding is that she's hates people doing her hair, dressing her, etc.
> 
> And I had no idea about no FP for TSMM in April, that's definitely a huge issue!  It seems like there isn't that much in Hollywood Studios for young kids and taking away FP from that attraction is a bummer.
> 
> Great tip on the baby care centers.  Those are the types of things I wouldn't even know to tell them about.



We are currently planning for a April trip as well so I have been staying on top of things more so than normal. We are bringing our son for his trip, he will be 7 months old at the time of trip and still breast feeding so knowing about these things that I did not need to know on DD first trip is helpful. The child can also eat of off mom and dads plates for meals is my understanding. This is extremely helpful for buffet type meals, which are common for character meals. Chef Mickeys seems to be a crowd favorite. Not so much mine (food is my issue), but classic characters. If princesses is her thing, the character meal at Akershus Royal Banquet may still have spots open, CRT will be difficult to get a table of 8 for at this point for a April trip.


----------



## AFwifelife

We are Garden Grill frequenters.  I like the family style of the food vs buffet and you can see the characters multiple times.  Every time we've brought under 3 kids, they still bring out drinks and kid food for them without charge.  Technically not what's supposed to happen but the wait staff has always been awesome there.


----------



## LSUlakes

AFwifelife said:


> We are Garden Grill frequenters.  I like the family style of the food vs buffet and you can see the characters multiple times.  Every time we've brought under 3 kids, they still bring out drinks and kid food for them without charge.  Technically not what's supposed to happen but the wait staff has always been awesome there.



Going there for the first time this April. I'm looking forward to the experience!!


----------



## AFwifelife

LSUlakes said:


> Going there for the first time this April. I'm looking forward to the experience!!



We've gone a few times for lunch/dinner but this May we are going to try out a late breakfast.  Since my 4 year old inhales bacon, I'll be getting my money's worth lol.


----------



## Wendy98

Princess KP said:


> You are going to love DCL! I just booked another one! It took me over an hour to get through on Tuesday and then I was on hold for an hour and 15 minutes. Good thing it was a slow day at work.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your leg. Hope it's not too serious.


I finally got through yesterday during my cool down on the spin bike--I had biked over 60 miles and let myself play on my phone during cool down.  I cleaned my bike, took off my bike shorts and debated what to do.  I plugged my headphones into my phone and went to the elliptical.  I thought I would kill some time waiting for DCL to pick up.  I got my whole 65 minute workout in, while on hold.  I put my phone (still on hold) into the locker and took a shower.  I got done and while I was driving home, a live person actually picked up.  It had been over 2 hours!  The phone call lasted at least 45 minutes-cm was very, very chatty but informative.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I like the runDisney expos.  I do miss the speaker series they used to do before all the races.  Always learned something new at those.  Before my first half, Jeff Galloway had me almost convinced I would not fail the next day.  Turned out he was right.

As a Star Wars fan, I always enjoy the Star Wars race expos because of the fun Star Wars running gear.  I now regret passing on the 2016 tech shirt that was imagined as a real Star Wars race in that galaxy far, far away.  The race sponsors included The Lando Calrissian Business School and similar sponsors.  I did get last year's Darth Vader shirt that said "join me and together we can run the galaxy."


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I've only ever been to runDisney expos.  Now that I'm local it's nice to be able to run over there if I want to see something I've been looking at online.  It seems to be the same vendors all the time so some of it's getting a little stale for me, but I still like looking at it all.  I don't buy any race merchandise unless I'm actually running the race.  I always check out the clearance racks at RawThreads and SparkleSkirts and stock up on Sweaty Bands.


----------



## beatlecat42

LSUlakes said:


> 10 - @beatlecat42  - RNR Washington DC Half Marathon (NG / N/A)



Thanks for keeping track of this   it'll "just" be the 5k for me this weekend, though, the ankle is still problematic.

questions:

- I stick to either the treadmill or areas around the house; getting lost in baltimore can be a dangerous proposition depending on the part of town...

- expos: as long as they're not too crowded, I don't mind them -- I'm a sucker for free stuff, and it's nice to find out about local races (especially if there are discounts...)


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?


I usually enjoy runDisney expos and consider the long lines for official merchandise part of the experience (within reason). I do prefer DLR race expos over WDW race expos. When you are just a short walk from your hotel and the theme parks it's much more convenient to visit the expo repeatedly throughout the weekend.

However, I don't like local race expos or bib pickup at all! They usually involve a 30-60 min drive or 60 min on public transit (each way), traffic and parking fees or circling the neighborhood in search of free parking. IMO they are a big waste of time, energy, and money. Especially considering I have to make that trip the next day for the race! This year I have started paying for my bib to be mailed or picked up on race morning. Unfortunately, not all races have that option.


----------



## FredtheDuck

avondale said:


> I would like to like expos, but I never do.  I can never go at off-hours, and so they always seem to be packed so much that you can hardly move, let alone browse merchandise.
> 
> Last year's Marine Corps Marathon expo was particularly bad for this.  I am a local for the race, but the expo was held at the Convention Center at National Harbor.  There is literally no direct metro service...they had arranged a free shuttle bus from a relatively nearby metro stop.  Since I had to go on Saturday, with the Saturday metro service levels, the metro ride would've been about 90 minutes one-way, then the shuttle bus.
> 
> So, I elected to drive - the Convention Center is almost exactly halfway around the DC beltway from where I live, so it took about 45 minutes because there is always some sort of traffic problem.  Then they charged the regular rate for parking...up to one hour is $12 and up to two hours is $18.  I did buy a couple of shirts and there was a huge line for the check-out.  I considered browsing the expo booths, but it was literally so full that you couldn't move unless the person beside you moved.  But getting OUT was a huge effort so the whole thing took me about 1:15, so I paid $18 to park at the darn expo.  (To be fair, they were offering a $12 flat-rate parking fee, but looking at my watch, I thought I'd make the hour cut-off.  What did I know?)  Then it was 45 minutes home.  Sigh.
> 
> I very much dislike when just going to the expo costs so much time and money.  I already paid how much for the race, and now additional frustration?
> 
> I say all this dreading my visit to the Rock N Roll DC expo tomorrow to pick up my bib for the HM.  At least it is metro-accessible, at the DC Armory.


I think you must live near me. I had the same halfway around the beltway drive and the line to get out of the parking lot was insane. For as well as they handled bib pickup, the rest of the expo was a zoo.


----------



## flav

Chaitali said:


> Non-running question but I trust you guys for park information too   My parents are taking some family from India to Disney World in April and I'm trying to help them out with planning.  There will be 7 adults and a 1 year old!  I don't have kids and have never gone with a child that young.  So I'm going to be making fast pass reservations for the group, how does child swap work?  Do I just go ahead and make them all fast pass reservations and if it's for a ride the baby can't go on, one person stays off and then goes on the ride with their FP after the others get back?
> 
> The baby will have a birthday when they're at Disney World.  My mom was asking if there's anything special they should do for a child that age on her birthday.  What do you guys think?  She's so young that I imagine she's just going to have fun running around and playing and stuff.  She's never seen characters before and I don't know if they would scare her so I'm not sure a character meal would make sense.  And I brought up the idea of BBB but apparently she hate's getting fussed with and stuff (I hear you kid, me too).
> 
> Any tips from people who've gone with kids that young before?
> 
> Thanks!


Considering that the kid is the minority, I’d say, yes, book the FP as you would normally do for the adults.

For her birthday, just have a note added to any (or all) restaurant reservation, they will likely bring a cupcake with a candle and sing.

And last, if you can get a resort on the monorail loop, she’ll be able to ride the monorail in her stroller as opposed to taking her out to board the bus. My favourite resort for that situation is the Poly because you can access both MK and Epcot that way.


----------



## FredtheDuck

@Chaitali we took our kiddo at a year and a half. If your party can swing it, I really would try to stay at a monorail hotel. The ability to walk on to the monorail with a stroller was key, and busses seemed like such a pain with all the folding and stowing. It also made it a lot easier to go back for naps for her. It seemed like it was less of a time-suck. At her age, MK was most entertaining for her, so we stayed at the Contemporary. 

Re: character breakfasts: we purposefully got her familiar with the characters before we went via books about the fab 5 and Mickey Mouse clubhouse. We did a character breakfast at Chef Mickey’s and because she had seen them in books or on TV, she was over the moon to meet them in person. The pictures I have of her little face meeting them are some of my favorites of her.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?


I don't have a strong like or hate mentality about expos. If an expo is open when I can get there and I've never been I will absolutely look and even pick up either race merch (if it's a milestone race that's important to me) or discounted items. That being said some expos aren't worth the trouble so I would skip if I could.


----------



## Waiting2goback

FFigawi said:


> Probably. I signed up for it at one point but was never able to make it back from overseas.



Ah, now it makes sense.   Too bad you couldn't make it.  Hopefully it comes back.  



LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with a race:
> 
> 10 - @Bree  - HOPE's Sham Rock N Run 5k (34:59 / N/A)
> 10 - @avondale  - RNR Washington DC Half Marathon (2:07:00 / N/A)
> 10 - @beatlecat42  - RNR Washington DC Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - @BikeFan  - RNR Washington DC Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - @KingLlama  - Lucky Leprechaun 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 10 - @Miranda  - Run Before You Crawl 5K (NG / N/A)
> 10 - @cburnett11  - Anthem 5k Fitness Classic (22:xx / N/A)
> 10 - JulieODC - Mick morgans 5k (29:30 / NA)
> 11 - LSUlakes - Amazing Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 11 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - Gateway to Space 10k (1:45:00 / N/A)
> 
> Good luck to everyone racing this weekend! If you need to make a revision to your goal or if someone would like to add a race, just let me know and I will be happy to make the adjustment.
> 
> I have a half this weekend that was meant to be a POT race. I failed to prepare myself, but think I am going to run it anyway. I have one last chance with a race on March 24 to somehow get a sub 2 hour half in.



Good luck everyone!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I hate going to race expos. If I could get my bibs mailed to me, even for extra money I would do it every time. I dislike the waste of time going to a expo for something that take 10 minutes but waste half of my day doing it.



I'm indifferent.  This year I was annoyed because my plan was to arrive Thursday night and hit the expo Friday but when our plans were changed because of weather I got there Friday and had to do the expo Saturday.  Well, with the roads being shut down it took me five hours to get to the expo and basically cost us a park day.   I don't buy anything so if my bib was available at the hotel for example, it would be have been a much better experience.  But I don't mind going usually.  It allowed me to see WWoS, I found my roo pouch in 2016 so that was helpful.  But I have only been the runDisney expos so I can't judge others.  



apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: I despise expos.  Although I love WDW, I get nervous in large crowds- which really doesn't make sense, must be the pixie dust.  So a large crowd inside a venue almost makes me nauseous.  There's normally tight walkways too.  And I really hate the expos that make you walk through the vendors to get your stuff.  This question reminds me to review my race this weekend...
> 
> Newport News One City Maritime 8K (I think this is the title):
> 
> So I did the 8K, my husband ran the full.  This is the 4th year it has been put on, but first time we've done it.  It's 2 weeks out from the big local race weekend (Shamrock), so I think that's a major turn-off for some.  There's also no half option, however there is a 2 and 4 person marathon relay option.
> 
> I cannot call what we went to an Expo.  It was a bib pick-up.  There were a handful of vendors, but they were banks, timeshares, Lularoe, orthopedists, etc.  I've never actually been approached by a vendor while walking and I was twice here; it felt like the people at the mall kiosks.  It felt a little aggressive.  We only spent about 10 minutes here, but it took an hour to get there and an hour to get home.  I was also not thrilled with the email communication; if you're not a local and know the streets, their instructions are confusing.  I don't go to this part of our area often, so I didn't like that.
> 
> I had to drop my husband off at the marathon start line shuttle at 6 AM.  Security shut down a road 30 minutes early, so that was fun trying to navigate.
> 
> The 8K was fine.  I was in Corral 1, but only because there were 2 corrals: first was for 10-minute and under miles, second was for anything slower.  I did start towards the back and to the right because I was scared everyone was going to be much faster.  The course itself was boring.  We still had some of the high gusts from the nor'easter (thankfully we never had rain or snow, just high winds).  The first mile included 2 overpasses.  That first hill nearly killed me, it was so hard when you're not used to any incline! The wind was blowing from the north so it was pushing me over to the right.  The first mile marker was at the top of the second overpass.  It was pretty hard to control my breath so I switched to 2/1 intervals for miles 2-4.  Still kept a good pace and was able to get comfortable.  Miles 1-3 the wind was against us, then it was on our back 3-finish so I had good splits at the end.  There were 3 water stops, but I had my handheld so I never needed them.  The finish line party was on the water, but it was so cold.  They did have patio heaters up which was nice.  Since I had to wait around, I got some food then watched the marathon finish line.  I got to see the winner and then lots of BQs! I love watching people BQ, it's really emotional.
> 
> One of my complaints about the marathon is the timing of the kids final mile race.  They use the same finish line as the marathoners.  The lanes were coned, but a lot of children did not obey the cones and were running into the marathon lane where people were pushing at the end.  The final mile began at the 3 hour mark for the marathon, i.e. prime BQ time. I would have been livid if I was pushing for a BQ at the finish and had to dodge kids.  This definitely needs to be reworked.
> 
> My husband said the marathon course was really boring, but luckily a friend ran with him until the last few miles.
> 
> Also, our times are off by a few seconds.  Mine is 14 seconds slower, his might be about 30.  Not a big deal.  I don't think either of us would do this race again, it was okay, but there's far better options this time of year.



I usually get anxiety in crowds too but I tend to just find the open space at the expo.  If there is a large gathering of people at a booth I just avoid it.


----------



## Chaitali

flav said:


> Considering that the kid is the minority, I’d say, yes, book the FP as you would normally do for the adults.
> 
> For her birthday, just have a note added to any (or all) restaurant reservation, they will likely bring a cupcake with a candle and sing.
> 
> And last, if you can get a resort on the monorail loop, she’ll be able to ride the monorail in her stroller as opposed to taking her out to board the bus. My favourite resort for that situation is the Poly because you can access both MK and Epcot that way.





FredtheDuck said:


> @Chaitali we took our kiddo at a year and a half. If your party can swing it, I really would try to stay at a monorail hotel. The ability to walk on to the monorail with a stroller was key, and busses seemed like such a pain with all the folding and stowing. It also made it a lot easier to go back for naps for her. It seemed like it was less of a time-suck. At her age, MK was most entertaining for her, so we stayed at the Contemporary.
> 
> Re: character breakfasts: we purposefully got her familiar with the characters before we went via books about the fab 5 and Mickey Mouse clubhouse. We did a character breakfast at Chef Mickey’s and because she had seen them in books or on TV, she was over the moon to meet them in person. The pictures I have of her little face meeting them are some of my favorites of her.



@flav @FredtheDuck Thank you for the tips!  I couldn't sell them on staying on Disney property sadly.  They're staying at an off site condo.  That also mean only 30 days for fast pass reservations, which I've never done before.  But hopefully I'll still be able to find decent fast passes for them.  The good news is that they're all pretty unfamiliar with it so won't know what they're missing if I can't get them Flights of Passage.  That's a great idea about getting the baby familiar with Disney characters so she'll be more comfortable when she says them.  That sounds like a wonderful experience seeing your daughter meet her favorites


----------



## TheHamm

Chaitali said:


> Non-running question but I trust you guys for park information too   My parents are taking some family from India to Disney World in April and I'm trying to help them out with planning.  There will be 7 adults and a 1 year old!  I don't have kids and have never gone with a child that young.  So I'm going to be making fast pass reservations for the group, how does child swap work?  Do I just go ahead and make them all fast pass reservations and if it's for a ride the baby can't go on, one person stays off and then goes on the ride with their FP after the others get back?
> 
> The baby will have a birthday when they're at Disney World.  My mom was asking if there's anything special they should do for a child that age on her birthday.  What do you guys think?  She's so young that I imagine she's just going to have fun running around and playing and stuff.  She's never seen characters before and I don't know if they would scare her so I'm not sure a character meal would make sense.  And I brought up the idea of BBB but apparently she hate's getting fussed with and stuff (I hear you kid, me too).
> 
> Any tips from people who've gone with kids that young before?
> 
> Thanks!



Regarding the food situation, we also had no trouble getting extra food for free for tiny hands and mouths.  If rice is on the menu and the kid eats it, ask for a small bowl of plain rice.  We found Kona cafe fantastic for this purpose as they brought out  overcooked noodles and tofu cubes from the Udon soup bowl.  

I would probably skip character meals unless someone knows the kid watches cartoons or would recognize a character, or an adult is interested.  The food is generally meh (the exception here would be Tusker House, which I love but can get similar food at a lower prices without characters at AKL) and it is kind of pricey.  

My tip beyond the baby care centers (Air Conditioning! Rocking Chairs! Lots of Changing tables! Infant tylenol as the hotel only had Children's strength and we cannot seem to go without getting sick) is that the women's rooms generally have one baby changing table and there is often a line.  We found that my husband could take one twin, walk in and change her and grab a snack before I could get to the front to change the other kid's diaper.  So it became much more efficient for my husband to just change both kids as it was significantly faster.  



AFwifelife said:


> We've gone a few times for lunch/dinner but this May we are going to try out a late breakfast.  Since my 4 year old inhales bacon, I'll be getting my money's worth lol.


Perhaps our 4 year olds are kindered spirits? There is a lot of food dropped on your plate quickly (amazing perk with impatient little people and hungry runners!) and my kiddos polished off the bacon.  While the waiter commented that they should try the waffles (they never like them other than to play with) he happily got MORE bacon and fruit for them, and tater tots for me!


----------



## KingLlama

First 10-miler is on for tomorrow. It begins/ends at our local community park, which is good news. I know the terrain, and it's perfectly manageable. Then it becomes an out-and-back down a country road that winds through some horse farms.

Do you all have feelings about out-and-back's one way or another? I've only done loop courses. Is an out-and-back preferable because on the way out, you can see what you're gonna be up against on the return trip? Or is it boring because it's the same view/terrain for much of the course?


----------



## cavepig

KingLlama said:


> First 10-miler is on for tomorrow. It begins/ends at our local community park, which is good news. I know the terrain, and it's perfectly manageable. Then it becomes an out-and-back down a country road that winds through some horse farms.
> 
> Do you all have feelings about out-and-back's one way or another? I've only done loop courses. Is an out-and-back preferable because on the way out, you can see what you're gonna be up against on the return trip? Or is it boring because it's the same view/terrain for much of the course?


I'm mixed on out & backs, I find it kind of boring coming back the same way I just went but the view does change in a way I suppose, but I really enjoy seeing the runner's on the opposite side as motivation.  My marathon this fall will be out & back and I know it will feel really good once I'm on the back part versus the out part.  But going out seeing the people ahead of you can be great motivation and then coming back seeing those behind you well is also great motivation.


----------



## LSUlakes

KingLlama said:


> Do you all have feelings about out-and-back's one way or another? I've only done loop courses. Is an out-and-back preferable because on the way out, you can see what you're gonna be up against on the return trip? Or is it boring because it's the same view/terrain for much of the course?



I dislike out and backs for a few reasons. I do not care to see the same things more than once during a race. The other is the turnaround is usually a sharp u-turn that drives me crazy! I'll do out and backs on training runs, but at the turn around point I will usually take a little water stop.


----------



## ZellyB

KingLlama said:


> First 10-miler is on for tomorrow. It begins/ends at our local community park, which is good news. I know the terrain, and it's perfectly manageable. Then it becomes an out-and-back down a country road that winds through some horse farms.
> 
> Do you all have feelings about out-and-back's one way or another? I've only done loop courses. Is an out-and-back preferable because on the way out, you can see what you're gonna be up against on the return trip? Or is it boring because it's the same view/terrain for much of the course?



Also not a big fan of out and backs.  I'd rather have the variety and for me, because it's terrain I've already covered it always seems longer coming back than it did going out.


----------



## camaker

KingLlama said:


> Do you all have feelings about out-and-back's one way or another? I've only done loop courses. Is an out-and-back preferable because on the way out, you can see what you're gonna be up against on the return trip? Or is it boring because it's the same view/terrain for much of the course?



I'm not a big fan of out and backs.  I prefer the changing scenery of a loop course.  I think that keeps me more focused and mentally fresh.  During out and backs, I find the return mileage indicators a little bit distracting.  As far as seeing what you're gonna be up against on the way back, that can be a big double edged sword, depending on the terrain layout.  One of the out and back races I ran was primarily flat, but had a brutal, steep, high hill about 2/3 of the way out.  Hitting that and struggling up and down it the first time really got into my head, dreading hitting that monster on the way back.  I would've rather taken my chances on the unknown of a loop course rather than the looming dread of that hill coming back.  All that being said, it's a race course.  You've just got to run your race regardless of what it throws at you.  Neither out and back nor loop are inherently more difficult than the other.  Crush what's in front of you!


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *With my trip coming up in 5 weeks and my excitement level increasing by the day, todays and the next few Friday questions are going to be very park related. So for today I want to know, what is your favorite character meal that you have been to? What is one that is on your to do list?

My favorite so far has been Akershus Royal Banquet, which we went for breakfast. The reason I liked it was how excited DD was. I think it was a bigger hit than CRT. We are going to have breakfast at the Garden Grill on our upcoming trip which I am excited about as well. The one that's on the to do list is Trattoria al Forno breakfast with a unique character mix.


----------



## Miranda

Ugh!  There is so much snow and ice out there!  I am supposed to run 4 today and 6 tomorrow.  I drove the route I was going to run today and it's about 1.5 miles of kinda cleared sidewalks.  There's a layer of snow and ice but a sidewalk snowplow has at least taken a pass even though it's not down to the pavement.  But the other 2.5 is like thigh deep snow so I'll have to run out in the road.  It's either that or another sufferfest at the gym on the treadmill where I still can't program the 30/30 intervals in and will have have to manually raise/lower the speed every 30 seconds.  I think I'll take my chances in the road!

Tomorrow at least 3.1 of my 6 will be part of a road race so we'll be able to run out in the road without fear of traffic.  I'll just have to be careful on my 3 before... the pavement this morning were very slippery with black ice because after we got over a foot of snow, it warmed up and was melting a little bit.  Today is very sunny so I'm guessing there will be more melting and ice in the morning. 

Go away, winter!


----------



## Miranda

Re: out and backs... not really a fan.  I prefer loop, then point to point, then out and back last.   Unless there's a big uphill on the out part, because then I know there will be a nice downhill on the back.


----------



## AFwifelife

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With my trip coming up in 5 weeks and my excitement level increasing by the day, todays and the next few Friday questions are going to be very park related. So for today I want to know, what is your favorite character meal that you have been to? What is one that is on your to do list?



I’ve already professed my love for Garden Grill but I also really enjoy Cape May at BC. Growing up we always stayed at BC so I’ve had quite a few meals there. 

One thing I HAVE to do each trip is ride Spaceship Earth. Since we take multiple trips, I’m not too upset if we miss a ride but I have to do SE.


----------



## KingLlama

Great feedback on the out-and-back situation, gang.

I'll also add that one of the post-race treats for tomorrow's race is a hot serving of cheese grits for every runner, so THAT might be why I'm gonna crush the course.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Breakfast and lunch at the Tusker house has been our favorite. It’s cool to see the characters in their safari outfits and we love the food. 

Out and backs - don’t care for them much. They seem to bother me a lot more in races compared to a training run. The thing I hate the most is being able to look down a long road knowing I just have to turn around and experience the same thing in just the opposite direction. My least favorite thing about the marathon the past two years has been that out and back before Animal Kingdom. Nothing to look forward to except DJs with music playing so loud I swear they were trying to make us all go deaf.


----------



## ZellyB

FFATTQOTD:  We really love Crystal Palace.  I'm a sucker for all things Pooh and my kids love them.  This is hands-down my favorite character picture ever.  One of my daughters, Sophie, with Tigger when she was 4 years old.  I think her and Tigger's smiles look just alike.


----------



## Capang

Attqotd: we loved 1900 with Poppins and the hatter for breakfast but Trattorio al Forno Bon Voyage breakfast was absolutely the best. So much fun!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: We love Tusker House for breakfast. It's a must-do for us each trip. My kids don't really like characters, they are teenage boys, but people seem to like the character interactions and we love the food. It's a good mix of normal Disney breakfast buffet and unusual foods you don't find everywhere.


----------



## cburnett11

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: Breakfast and lunch at the Tusker house has been our favorite. It’s cool to see the characters in their safari outfits and we love the food.



We did this in the fall and it was great.  We reserved the last breakfast and enjoyed the best of both worlds.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With my trip coming up in 5 weeks and my excitement level increasing by the day, todays and the next few Friday questions are going to be very park related. So for today I want to know, what is your favorite character meal that you have been to? What is one that is on your to do list?


Tusker House! I think it’s the biggest bang for your buck. Great food, great character interactions and it’s in my favorite park. I also tried the Bon Voyage breakfast for the first time in January and that was really good too. Some different characters you don’t see often either. There are only a few I haven’t done and mostly princess ones but I haven’t done Garden Grill so that’s probably next on the list.


----------



## Wendy98

Real quick... MRI follow up:  NO stress fracture!  Tendon and entire area just very inflamed.  I will need to dial it back a little, but am fine to continue running.  This probably all comes back to the tear in my foot tendon that plagues me—it has been very sore this week.  I have just been on my feet ALOT (this is why it bothers me when I go to WDW).  I will continue running, just probably slow it down a little.

In other news, I got my Boston bib number and corral placement.  This always excites me.  I will be in wave 1, corral 3.

ATTQOTD:  We don’t do a ton of character meals anymore since my kids have gotten older.  Last November, we did Bon Voyage which was probably best breakfast I ever had in WDW.  Also did Tusker House which was really good!

There are so many things that are must-dos for us.  Peoplemover is always a fave since kids have been going on it since they were babies.  Lately, FOP is our obsession.  Love that ride!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With my trip coming up in 5 weeks and my excitement level increasing by the day, todays and the next few Friday questions are going to be very park related. So for today I want to know, what is your favorite character meal that you have been to? What is one that is on your to do list?



Tusker House hands down.  I haven't done every character meal but of the ones I have done this is the only one where the food is the primary focus.  The problem with most character meals is the food is an afterthought because people will still pay for the characters.  Tusker House is the only exception I have found so far.

RE: Out and backs.  I don't prefer them but for some smaller races it makes sense since it cuts down on the road closures and costs.  I prefer loops and really like point to points though they are also rarer since there is added transportation necessary.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I don't have little ones anymore so I've been released from obligatory character meals.  I am just not big on buffets or family style restaurants.  If I was pulled kicking and screaming to one I'd go with Crystal Palace breakfast.  I like the puffy french toast and mickey waffles.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: We have only done Tusker House for dinner, but it was my Character Meal of choice because I wanted to see everyone in their Safari outfits and that was amazing. I like to see the Characters as much as my daughter and I actually had yelled at her last time we were there to get out of my picture with Mickey. OOPS. Hahahaha.


----------



## JulieODC

We aren’t huge character meal people, especially ones that involve buffets (tough with little kids) - but we did really enjoy Garden Grill in our last trip!!


----------



## TheHamm

FFATTQOTD:
I have strong feelings and a spreadsheet on this topic.  I apologize that (1) my answer is long (2) I veer off topic at the end with bonus fun meals.  

Akershus- Breakfast was solid.  Normal breakfast + smoked fish.  I’m not sure bagles and lox are avaible elsewhere in the park, but my kids ate their weight in lox and bacon.  The princesses were very gracious when my kids asked them to wait a minute at their table so they could use a wet wipe to clean their hands.  Ariel noted she did not mind the smell of fish, they could just hold her hand and take the picture already.
BOG- I liked dinner here a few years ago, but I cannot decide if it is because I went in with zero expectations or it really was better.  I was not as thrilled later and agree to go back because my husband really likes it for the atmosphere.  My kids were terrified of the beast and it would have been a disaster to be seated in the west wing room.  Breakfast was meh.  Not preordering was a mistake, the knights of armor were almost as bad as the beast to a 3 year old.  Better with the preorder, but I would prefer to skip it.  Also, my kids thought it was amazing to potty in a castle.  I promised them if we did not have to pay for diapers I would bring them back to potty in the castle again and they held me to it.  A year worth of diaper savings does equal one trip to disney and BOG.  
Cape May- we did this for breakfast with a large group and were off in the corner.  We got all of the characters, but for the napkin parade they seemed to do sections and it was always goofy for us.  One of my kids ran over to see Minnie mouse and I panicked as I couldn’t see her from the table so I looked like a crazy mom running over.  I am a crazy mom, I admit it-  I suppose I should just embrace it.  I would happily do this one again, but we have not had time.
Chef Mickey’s- I don’t need to do it again.  We were seated in the corner and got little interaction, and the food was not great.  My kids love the napkin parade, though.

CRT- I am one and done on this.  Breakfast was ok, but not fantastic.  The princess interaction was better at Akershus.  The pomp and circumstance is not really for me.  The view is pretty cool, but the tables next to the windows were small, so our party will never be seated there.
Garden Grill- I love it, my husband does not.  The food is family style and dropped almost immediately at your table, which is nice when you have impatient kids.  The food is above average in quality when I think of buffets, but there is less variety.  I also love Living With the Land, so circling the scenery for the ride is fun for me.  It was more fun for my kids when we were seated on the outside of the ring and my kids would hop up from the table and check out the scenes, imagining that the desert was ‘the outlands’ from Lion Guard, a bonus as there is very little Disney Jr in the parks.
Hollywood and Vine- we got there for the breakfast to lunch transition, totally by accident.  It is always a good option for our family and now we try to do this at every buffet.  Bacon and mac & cheese works well for our littles.  The character interaction was fun, but they do not talk which my kiddos were confused by.
Mickey’s BBQ- I WANT TO TO DO THIS!  I WILL DO THIS.  I’M COMING FOR YOU!  And I want to follow up with the campfire at fort wilderness.   This and pony rides is what got me to agree that yes, we should put two kindergardners in our mid-sized car and drive for days because that is how we can afford to go at christmas break.  Crazy?

Ohana- I love it, but partially because I love Stitch.  The food was good and they were happy to bring an extra plate of bacon for my kids.  And I just wish we could spend vacation in Hawaii....... this is as close as we may get for awhile!

Tiana’s Riverboat Party- As I love Tiana & dream that jazz will play on this boat, I want to do it.  But I do not want to pay for it.  So someone,  please tell me it is not worth it.  Maybe someone will give me a gift card for my birthday and I will use it on this.  Nah, I'd use it on Dole Whip & rum at Tamu Tamu.
Tusker House- This is by far my favorite food at a character meal.  BY FAR!  This turns out to be our longest lingering meal.  It was a good thing as it took us 1:15 to see all the characters here!
Not- character, but not your standard meal for a bonus-

Coral Reef holds a special place in my heart.  Our first time here was because we were hot, hungry, and could not find another sit-down lunch with our 2yos.  They were amazed to look at the giant aquarium.  They ate a lot of food- I think it had been so hot the previous 2 days it killed all of our appetites.  They ignored us.  It was perhaps the first meal in 2 years where my husband and I had an entire conversation.  We may have even not talked about our kids for 6 seconds.  I had a mediocre cocktail and enjoyed their delight at the sting ray playing hide-and-seek in the rocks.  I went to the bathroom by myself and they did not even notice.  They could have served me the rocks from the bottom of the tank as stone soup and I still would have loved it.  We have been back a few times, and my kids reaction is still one of wonder.  They love that they get a card with all the fish on them so they can look at them and try to find each one.  The food is better than stone soup, but not amazing.  I still think better than most of the buffet character meals.  The cocktails are still meh, as are most across the character meals and hotels.   I will still go there any chance we get. 
BierGarden: My kids love the entertainment, we love the beer.  This is the potato salad of my childhood, and my kids love hot dogs anywhere, so we go every time. 
Just thinking about all of that makes me think I need to go run off 1000 calories.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: It is a tie between 1900 Park Fare for dinner with Cinderella, Charming and the Step Sisters/Mother and Crystal Palace with Pooh and Friends. The Stepsisters and Stepmother are so funny! Pooh and friends don't have as much interaction, but I love watching the kids' reactions while there (not my kids, I don't have any yet. LOL)


----------



## SheHulk

TheHamm said:


> FFATTQOTD:
> I have strong feelings and a spreadsheet on this topic.  I apologize that (1) my answer is long (2) I veer off topic at the end with bonus fun meals.
> 
> Akershus- Breakfast was solid.  Normal breakfast + smoked fish.  I’m not sure bagles and lox are avaible elsewhere in the park, but my kids ate their weight in lox and bacon.  The princesses were very gracious when my kids asked them to wait a minute at their table so they could use a wet wipe to clean their hands.  Ariel noted she did not mind the smell of fish, they could just hold her hand and take the picture already.
> BOG- I liked dinner here a few years ago, but I cannot decide if it is because I went in with zero expectations or it really was better.  I was not as thrilled later and agree to go back because my husband really likes it for the atmosphere.  My kids were terrified of the beast and it would have been a disaster to be seated in the west wing room.  Breakfast was meh.  Not preordering was a mistake, the knights of armor were almost as bad as the beast to a 3 year old.  Better with the preorder, but I would prefer to skip it.  Also, my kids thought it was amazing to potty in a castle.  I promised them if we did not have to pay for diapers I would bring them back to potty in the castle again and they held me to it.  A year worth of diaper savings does equal one trip to disney and BOG.
> Cape May- we did this for breakfast with a large group and were off in the corner.  We got all of the characters, but for the napkin parade they seemed to do sections and it was always goofy for us.  One of my kids ran over to see Minnie mouse and I panicked as I couldn’t see her from the table so I looked like a crazy mom running over.  I am a crazy mom, I admit it-  I suppose I should just embrace it.  I would happily do this one again, but we have not had time.
> Chef Mickey’s- I don’t need to do it again.  We were seated in the corner and got little interaction, and the food was not great.  My kids love the napkin parade, though.
> 
> CRT- I am one and done on this.  Breakfast was ok, but not fantastic.  The princess interaction was better at Akershus.  The pomp and circumstance is not really for me.  The view is pretty cool, but the tables next to the windows were small, so our party will never be seated there.
> Garden Grill- I love it, my husband does not.  The food is family style and dropped almost immediately at your table, which is nice when you have impatient kids.  The food is above average in quality when I think of buffets, but there is less variety.  I also love Living With the Land, so circling the scenery for the ride is fun for me.  It was more fun for my kids when we were seated on the outside of the ring and my kids would hop up from the table and check out the scenes, imagining that the desert was ‘the outlands’ from Lion Guard, a bonus as there is very little Disney Jr in the parks.
> Hollywood and Vine- we got there for the breakfast to lunch transition, totally by accident.  It is always a good option for our family and now we try to do this at every buffet.  Bacon and mac & cheese works well for our littles.  The character interaction was fun, but they do not talk which my kiddos were confused by.
> Mickey’s BBQ- I WANT TO TO DO THIS!  I WILL DO THIS.  I’M COMING FOR YOU!  And I want to follow up with the campfire at fort wilderness.   This and pony rides is what got me to agree that yes, we should put two kindergardners in our mid-sized car and drive for days because that is how we can afford to go at christmas break.  Crazy?
> 
> Ohana- I love it, but partially because I love Stitch.  The food was good and they were happy to bring an extra plate of bacon for my kids.  And I just wish we could spend vacation in Hawaii....... this is as close as we may get for awhile!
> 
> Tiana’s Riverboat Party- As I love Tiana & dream that jazz will play on this boat, I want to do it.  But I do not want to pay for it.  So someone,  please tell me it is not worth it.  Maybe someone will give me a gift card for my birthday and I will use it on this.  Nah, I'd use it on Dole Whip & rum at Tamu Tamu.
> Tusker House- This is by far my favorite food at a character meal.  BY FAR!  This turns out to be our longest lingering meal.  It was a good thing as it took us 1:15 to see all the characters here!
> Not- character, but not your standard meal for a bonus-
> 
> Coral Reef holds a special place in my heart.  Our first time here was because we were hot, hungry, and could not find another sit-down lunch with our 2yos.  They were amazed to look at the giant aquarium.  They ate a lot of food- I think it had been so hot the previous 2 days it killed all of our appetites.  They ignored us.  It was perhaps the first meal in 2 years where my husband and I had an entire conversation.  We may have even not talked about our kids for 6 seconds.  I had a mediocre cocktail and enjoyed their delight at the sting ray playing hide-and-seek in the rocks.  I went to the bathroom by myself and they did not even notice.  They could have served me the rocks from the bottom of the tank as stone soup and I still would have loved it.  We have been back a few times, and my kids reaction is still one of wonder.  They love that they get a card with all the fish on them so they can look at them and try to find each one.  The food is better than stone soup, but not amazing.  I still think better than most of the buffet character meals.  The cocktails are still meh, as are most across the character meals and hotels.   I will still go there any chance we get.
> BierGarden: My kids love the entertainment, we love the beer.  This is the potato salad of my childhood, and my kids love hot dogs anywhere, so we go every time.
> Just thinking about all of that makes me think I need to go run off 1000 calories.


Now *this* is comprehensive!


----------



## jennamfeo

TheHamm said:


> FFATTQOTD:
> I have strong feelings and a spreadsheet on this topic.  I apologize that (1) my answer is long (2) I veer off topic at the end with bonus fun meals.
> 
> Akershus- Breakfast was solid.  Normal breakfast + smoked fish.  I’m not sure bagles and lox are avaible elsewhere in the park, but my kids ate their weight in lox and bacon.  The princesses were very gracious when my kids asked them to wait a minute at their table so they could use a wet wipe to clean their hands.  Ariel noted she did not mind the smell of fish, they could just hold her hand and take the picture already.
> BOG- I liked dinner here a few years ago, but I cannot decide if it is because I went in with zero expectations or it really was better.  I was not as thrilled later and agree to go back because my husband really likes it for the atmosphere.  My kids were terrified of the beast and it would have been a disaster to be seated in the west wing room.  Breakfast was meh.  Not preordering was a mistake, the knights of armor were almost as bad as the beast to a 3 year old.  Better with the preorder, but I would prefer to skip it.  Also, my kids thought it was amazing to potty in a castle.  I promised them if we did not have to pay for diapers I would bring them back to potty in the castle again and they held me to it.  A year worth of diaper savings does equal one trip to disney and BOG.
> Cape May- we did this for breakfast with a large group and were off in the corner.  We got all of the characters, but for the napkin parade they seemed to do sections and it was always goofy for us.  One of my kids ran over to see Minnie mouse and I panicked as I couldn’t see her from the table so I looked like a crazy mom running over.  I am a crazy mom, I admit it-  I suppose I should just embrace it.  I would happily do this one again, but we have not had time.
> Chef Mickey’s- I don’t need to do it again.  We were seated in the corner and got little interaction, and the food was not great.  My kids love the napkin parade, though.
> 
> CRT- I am one and done on this.  Breakfast was ok, but not fantastic.  The princess interaction was better at Akershus.  The pomp and circumstance is not really for me.  The view is pretty cool, but the tables next to the windows were small, so our party will never be seated there.
> Garden Grill- I love it, my husband does not.  The food is family style and dropped almost immediately at your table, which is nice when you have impatient kids.  The food is above average in quality when I think of buffets, but there is less variety.  I also love Living With the Land, so circling the scenery for the ride is fun for me.  It was more fun for my kids when we were seated on the outside of the ring and my kids would hop up from the table and check out the scenes, imagining that the desert was ‘the outlands’ from Lion Guard, a bonus as there is very little Disney Jr in the parks.
> Hollywood and Vine- we got there for the breakfast to lunch transition, totally by accident.  It is always a good option for our family and now we try to do this at every buffet.  Bacon and mac & cheese works well for our littles.  The character interaction was fun, but they do not talk which my kiddos were confused by.
> Mickey’s BBQ- I WANT TO TO DO THIS!  I WILL DO THIS.  I’M COMING FOR YOU!  And I want to follow up with the campfire at fort wilderness.   This and pony rides is what got me to agree that yes, we should put two kindergardners in our mid-sized car and drive for days because that is how we can afford to go at christmas break.  Crazy?
> 
> Ohana- I love it, but partially because I love Stitch.  The food was good and they were happy to bring an extra plate of bacon for my kids.  And I just wish we could spend vacation in Hawaii....... this is as close as we may get for awhile!
> 
> Tiana’s Riverboat Party- As I love Tiana & dream that jazz will play on this boat, I want to do it.  But I do not want to pay for it.  So someone,  please tell me it is not worth it.  Maybe someone will give me a gift card for my birthday and I will use it on this.  Nah, I'd use it on Dole Whip & rum at Tamu Tamu.
> Tusker House- This is by far my favorite food at a character meal.  BY FAR!  This turns out to be our longest lingering meal.  It was a good thing as it took us 1:15 to see all the characters here!
> Not- character, but not your standard meal for a bonus-
> 
> Coral Reef holds a special place in my heart.  Our first time here was because we were hot, hungry, and could not find another sit-down lunch with our 2yos.  They were amazed to look at the giant aquarium.  They ate a lot of food- I think it had been so hot the previous 2 days it killed all of our appetites.  They ignored us.  It was perhaps the first meal in 2 years where my husband and I had an entire conversation.  We may have even not talked about our kids for 6 seconds.  I had a mediocre cocktail and enjoyed their delight at the sting ray playing hide-and-seek in the rocks.  I went to the bathroom by myself and they did not even notice.  They could have served me the rocks from the bottom of the tank as stone soup and I still would have loved it.  We have been back a few times, and my kids reaction is still one of wonder.  They love that they get a card with all the fish on them so they can look at them and try to find each one.  The food is better than stone soup, but not amazing.  I still think better than most of the buffet character meals.  The cocktails are still meh, as are most across the character meals and hotels.   I will still go there any chance we get.
> BierGarden: My kids love the entertainment, we love the beer.  This is the potato salad of my childhood, and my kids love hot dogs anywhere, so we go every time.
> Just thinking about all of that makes me think I need to go run off 1000 calories.


WELP. I am just gonna copy and paste that somewhere safe for our next WDW trip....


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: No kiddos, so no character meals, unless you count Baloo and King Louie showing up at Flame Tree Barbecue.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With my trip coming up in 5 weeks and my excitement level increasing by the day, todays and the next few Friday questions are going to be very park related. So for today I want to know, what is your favorite character meal that you have been to? What is one that is on your to do list?



I can tell you my least favorite!  Chef Mickey's!  Went there the morning of the marathon and really regretted spending the money there.  

My favorite character meal doesn't exist anymore - Sci-Fi Breakfast for Star Wars Weekends!  I loved the characters that were there - Storm Troopers, Greedo, Jawas, Darth Vader, Boba Fett!  

I want to try the Tangled Breakfast.


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> Real quick... MRI follow up:  NO stress fracture!  Tendon and entire area just very inflamed.  I will need to dial it back a little, but am fine to continue running.  This probably all comes back to the tear in my foot tendon that plagues me—it has been very sore this week.  I have just been on my feet ALOT (this is why it bothers me when I go to WDW).  I will continue running, just probably slow it down a little.
> 
> In other news, I got my Boston bib number and corral placement.  This always excites me.  I will be in wave 1, corral 3.
> 
> ATTQOTD:  We don’t do a ton of character meals anymore since my kids have gotten older.  Last November, we did Bon Voyage which was probably best breakfast I ever had in WDW.  Also did Tusker House which was really good!
> 
> There are so many things that are must-dos for us.  Peoplemover is always a fave since kids have been going on it since they were babies.  Lately, FOP is our obsession.  Love that ride!



Thats great news! Also, I'm excited for you about Boston!!!!! 

@TheHamm nice run down!


----------



## beatlecat42

Back when Liberty Tree Tavern was a character dinner, I'd have said that, have some great family memories from there...but now, probably Crystal Palace (love me some Pooh and friends).  In fairness, there's not much to compare to (only other character meals we've done were Cinderella, Akershus dinner, and Garden Grill)


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

We've done Crystal Palace, Chef Mickey, and Tusker House.

Would absolutely do Tusker House again and we plan on it pretty much every trip. Food is great and the characters are perfect for the location.

Crystal Palace is a favorite for me and I probably rate it higher than others because A. Eeyore and B. Soft Serve Ice Cream. I think the characters here are great as well, but I realize Pooh and Friends are not necessarily on the radar for every kid anymore. One set of my nieces and nephews love them, the others were slightly confused but game since they were still characters. (ETA re: Soft Serve-I'm basic. Dole Whip is fine, crazy combos of frozen block ice cream are fine, but give me a simple chocolate vanilla twist soft serve any day)

Chef Mickey was meh. Wouldn't do it again as it's currently constituted.


----------



## TheHamm

SheHulk said:


> Now *this* is comprehensive!



It pains me that my kids are terrified of Tigger because _I_ want to do crystal palace!  And I love the stepsisters, but they left a bad taste in my kids mouth in park as the sisters picked up on my kids favorite dresses at the time were the same color as the step-sister's dresses.  Oh, and our Garden Grove reservation was cancelled due to a vomiting member of our party, so we are a bit gunshy on that one.
How can I complete my spreadsheet this way?  I guess I have to go by myself?!  Is that too weird?


----------



## cavepig

Tusker House I've  really enjoyed, especially as a vegetarian lots of choices. Only thing is it's pretty loud in there which made it better as a quick serve place back when versus the buffet/character meal.


----------



## michigandergirl

Fun Friday QOTD: We've done Crystal Palace, Chef Mickey's, Tusker House, Akershus, and Cape May. Tusker House was my favorite - we went for breakfast before the park opened - the food was great, we got pics with all of the characters, and we were done right as the park was opening, walked out and right into the line for Kilimanjaro Safaris. 

I think our days of character meals are over, kids are getting too old.


----------



## SheHulk

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: No kiddos, so no character meals, unless you count Baloo and King Louie showing up at Flame Tree Barbecue.
> 
> View attachment 307802


You know, you don’t look very old, and you’re faster than me, so you’d better be pretty dang goofy or you’re going to have to change your screen name.


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: No kiddos, so no character meals, unless you count Baloo and King Louie showing up at Flame Tree Barbecue.
> 
> View attachment 307802





michigandergirl said:


> I think our days of character meals are over, kids are getting too old.


Our “kids” and DIL are in their 30’s, and we still love character meals from time to time. 
@TheHamm We are staying at Ft Wilderness in about 3 weeks for the first time and doing Mickey’s Backyard BBQ, Hoop-de-doo Revue, Chip’n’Dale’s Campfire, a Segway tour, and whatever else we can get into (rented a golf cart to tool around in and maybe a hayride?). We’ve done the meals and run through the area before, but want to get the full Ft W experience this time!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: We don’t do character meals often.  I feel like a lot tend to be buffets, and as with race expos, buffets give me some anxiety. But, I actually had a great breakfast at CRT this past summer. I had the tenderloin and eggs with a really great Boursin/chive sauce. I know a lot of people knock it, but I enjoyed myself. I’ve written about it before, but this is where my grandmother cried just before Snow White came to greet her. So I think that made the experience perfect. 

A must-do is California Grill. Either for dinner or sushi and drinks in the lounge. Newer must-dos are Trader Sams and Nomad Lounge.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD FF: I don't like any character meals, so I'm out lol! Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

TheHamm said:


> It pains me that my kids are terrified of Tigger because _I_ want to do crystal palace!  And I love the stepsisters, but they left a bad taste in my kids mouth in park as the sisters picked up on my kids favorite dresses at the time were the same color as the step-sister's dresses.  Oh, and our Garden Grove reservation was cancelled due to a vomiting member of our party, so we are a bit gunshy on that one.
> How can I complete my spreadsheet this way?  I guess I have to go by myself?!  Is that too weird?


Not at all.  I've done a few character meals by myself.  Even as a single adult male with no kids, I have never felt ignored or looked down on by characters at any character meal including princess ones.  I've had some very memorable character moments at these meals.  For the 24 hour party in 2014, I dressed like a Jedi and ate at Ariel's Grotto in California Adventure.  Belle told me the Beast was a good guy and had just joined the Rebel Alliance.  On another occasion, Cinderella sat down across the table from me.  And made me promise not to tell Prince Charming. 

ATTQOTD:  I've done character meals at both Disneyland and Disney World although it's been nearly 4 years since I've done one at Disneyland. 

Disneyland:  Ariel's Grotto (now closed), Goofy's Kitchen (Disneyland Hotel) in 2009 and Breakfast with Minnie and Friends at Disneyland's Plaza Inn in 2008. It's been too long to fairly comment on the food, but both feature a wide variety of characters. 

Walt Disney World:  Liberty Tree Tavern 2006 was a character meal hosted by Goofy with Minnie, Pluto, and Chip and Dale in
colonial attire.

1900 Park Fare 2006 dinner:  Cinderella characters were great.  Really fun.  Rolled with the punches when my sister asked Prince Charming to help tutor her then somewhat unique suitor. 

Chef Mickey's 2006 and 2009:  Characters were great.  Food was fine.  Found people kind enough to take pictures for me.

Cinderella's Royal Table 2012:  I decided to eat in the castle to celebrate running the Coast to Coast in 2012.  Even though I'm no longer a youngling, they still gave me a plastic sword as it would make for some great photos.  Which it did.  The food here is good although I will be honest.  You are paying for the experience of dining in the castle.  If it's only about the food quality, there are much better signature restaurant dining options in Walt Disney World.

Be Our Guest 2017:  I love the atmosphere here a lot.  The Beast is cool.  I was wearing a Dark Side Half marathon shirt and he wanted to be sure I was not a villian. 

Restaurant Akershus 2009, 2012, 2017:  I really like the salad buffet with a lot of different salads, fresh fruit, cold cuts, and cheese.  The entrees here are quite good.  I _love_ the desserts.  I think I sometimes dream about the desserts.  Had some great character moments here too.  Watching the younglings parade around the restaurant with the princesses is fun.  Unless you must dine in the castle, this is a better princess character meal.  Less expensive, same characters, better food.

I may eat at Garden Grill in April.  Only trick is that it's a 9:45 reservation and I'll probably need to leave for the airport on Magical Express at 12:00pm.  I have accepted that I may have to cancel this one.  I'm kind of hoping that showing up earlier might help them take pity on me.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race expos, like them or hate them? Why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I hate going to race expos. If I could get my bibs mailed to me, even for extra money I would do it every time. I dislike the waste of time going to a expo for something that take 10 minutes but waste half of my day doing it.



When I first started running in 2013/2014 it was a mixed feeling.  All the first runs were at Disney.  The hype of the run was fun.  I enjoyed the stroll around the vendor area but didn't like the official merchandise area.  The couple of event specific items that I really wanted back then were always gone.

Now when I go up to Disney for runs there is really no desire to get any specific merchandise.  It has become a leisurely walk around to see everything. One or two events it was grab  package, shirts and head to the parks.


----------



## SunDial

Bree said:


> ATTQOTD:  I don't have little ones anymore so I've been released from obligatory character meals.  I am just not big on buffets or family style restaurants.  If I was pulled kicking and screaming to one I'd go with Crystal Palace breakfast.  I like the puffy french toast and mickey waffles.



I was the same way until the grandson came along.  For his 1st birthday is was Chef Mickeys.


----------



## LSUlakes

Sleepless Knight said:


> I may eat at Garden Grill in April. Only trick is that it's a 9:45 reservation and I'll probably need to leave for the airport on Magical Express at 12:00pm. I have accepted that I may have to cancel this one. I'm kind of hoping that showing up earlier might help them take pity on me.



It would be a nail biter for sure to make it back in time. Unless you are staying around the boardwalk, then maybe. The obvious answer is to just extend your trip lol.


----------



## Bree

PR today of 28:58 for a 5K I ran today!  I was hesitant about this race yesterday due to the course, but it was chip timed, a lot of fun and well organized!

@LSUlakes can you update my time? Thanks!


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats on your PR @Bree !


----------



## cburnett11

5K PR today of 22:37.   I wasn’t really expecting this, but was thrilled with the result!  I was always a little bit suspicious of my previous best at this distance because I did it at a small race, so I figured it could’ve been a little short.  And it was a bit of an outlier from my other 5K times when I thought I might’ve been in better shape.  At any rate, it’s gone now.  I ran it very controlled... possibly could’ve been a tad quicker but also could’ve pushed too much and blown up.  Best news is no more 5Ks for a year.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

They unveiled the medal design today for my first marathon in October.  I love it and it’s definitely going to be my motivation for the next 7 months. I can’t wait to earn it!


----------



## DopeyBadger

*DisneyDreamer said:


> They unveiled the medal design today for my first marathon in October.  I love it and it’s definitely going to be my motivation for the next 7 months. I can’t wait to earn it!
> 
> View attachment 308095



They always do a great job!  Excited for you!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> It would be a nail biter for sure to make it back in time. Unless you are staying around the boardwalk, then maybe. The obvious answer is to just extend your trip lol.


I'm staying at French Quarter.  My flight isn't until 3:00pm, but I know Magical Express likes to be early.  I bought a 10 day ticket through my sister's work and it was cheaper than 9 days through other places.  So I may just cancel the reservation.


----------



## Jules76126

AFwifelife said:


> One thing I HAVE to do each trip is ride Spaceship Earth. Since we take multiple trips, I’m not too upset if we miss a ride but I have to do SE.



Love me some SSE as I did my first CP there. Always a most do. 

For character meals we have done Cape May, Tusker House, Ohana, 1900 Park Fare, Crystal Palace, CRT, Chef Mickeys, And Garden Grill. We went a lot when I was a kid and I did a lot of them during my CP. I love Pooh at Crystal but think it is really loud in there. 1900 is my favorite right now but I want to try Bob Voyage. Hoping to have kids the next time we go as it will be easier to justify the price.


----------



## KingLlama

First 10-miler is in the books!

Pretty hilly course, and I still haven’t figured out the right mix of hydration/fuel/stretching to avoid the crazy cramps I had in my calves the last half of the race, but I finished strong and beat my goal time(by five seconds, but that still counts, right?)

And YES, they were still serving cheese grits at the finish line(welcome to Kentucky, y’all). And they were GLORIOUS.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd belated:  Tangled breakfast had the best food.  I liked the Tusker House too.  Plaza Inn at DL was maybe my fave but I know that doesn't apply to this question


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Favorite character meals vary in my family depending who you ask and what age they’re at when you ask.

Me: CRT and Akersus
DH: Tusker House
DDs: Chef Mickey

The only ones we have not done are Garden Grill and Trattoria... And now that the kids are older (and rolling their eyes at mom who wants a picture) and that we pay OOP instead of DxDDP, it might never happen.

Regarding back and forth vs loop, my last 10k race was 2 times back and forth... Boring but you can predict the hill... And I pitty the few who did a Full that way: 8 times back and forth!


----------



## McNs

ATTFFQOTD

We did three character meals on our WDW visit in October:

Akershus Princess Breakfast - managed to make this a PPO ADR before I even knew PPO was a thing. It was fine, the buffet food was interesting (in a good way for me, not so good for picky eaters). The family style food was ok, standard fare. I'm not a big fan of the family style serving as it is such a limited choice. Princess interactions were good. saw a big cockroach. Expensive for what it was but did help get us on the Frozen ride without too much waiting. Overall experience clouded by the sadly defunct Princess Breakfast at Ariel's Grotto at DCA... 6/10
Minnie's Beach Bash Breakfast at Cape May Cafe, Beach Club - we were staying at BC and this day was one I had planned for water parks, so no early start required! I really enjoyed this breakfast, good variety of food and reasonable character interactions. It got even better when I found the fixins station for the Mickey Waffles, which now makes this a must do dining experience if we ever go back - 8/10. THIS is how you Mickey Waffle:
 


'Ohana Breakfast with Stitch - had high hopes for this as it is in high demand, but was left a little disappointed. Stitch is a family favourite and we always see him at the character breakfast at the Paradise Pier Hotel at the Disneyland Resort. He is awesome there, roaming around, great interactions. Such a shame he is only a photo op at 'Ohana's. Once again not a fan of the family style serving, though that bread at the tart was awesome. We ordered more waffles, they eventually brought them out but no syrup... 5/10...
We've done all the character dining at Disneyland, favourite is the one at PPH. The Princess meal really was a great experience especially with all the pageantry as each Princess was announced. Goofy's Kitchen is OK, Minnie's at Plaza Inn as an awesome range of characters but is a little chaotic and stressful, and the one at Storytellers Cafe at Grand Californian had excellent food.


----------



## JulieODC

Quick race report - ran a St Patrick’s Day 5k+ yesterday (it was 3.33 miles). Hilly, and cool temps - but the sun was out.

And I PRd - 28:00 - according to my Garmin anyway, since my chip time was for the longer distance...

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTFFQOTD: We've done Akershus (dinner), CRT (breakfast), and 1900 Park Fare (breakfast). I can't comment on the food, since we get special food, but in terms of the characters ... Akershus and CRT were good, but we prefer the park meet&greets. 1900PF is a skip (although I've heard dinner is much better because it's Cinderella characters).
I really want to do Crystal Palace (because Pooh) and Tusker House (because everyone raves about it), but I don't know when I'll get to those.

Unrelated question: Does anyone have experience with crowd anxiety and large races? It just hit me a few days ago that my race next week is 25,000+ people. I think I'll be okay, but ... I'm still a little nervous and wouldn't mind some tips.


----------



## jmasgat

cburnett11 said:


> 5K PR today of 22:37.   I wasn’t really expecting this, but was thrilled with the result!  I was always a little bit suspicious of my previous best at this distance because I did it at a small race, so I figured it could’ve been a little short.  And it was a bit of an outlier from my other 5K times when I thought I might’ve been in better shape.  At any rate, it’s gone now.  I ran it very controlled... possibly could’ve been a tad quicker but also could’ve pushed too much and blown up.  Best news is no more 5Ks for a year.



Congrats! It's funny you should mention your suspicion on your previous PR.  Mine always nagged at me for the same reason.  I was glad to replace with a new one. It was only marginally faster, but I was several years older, so it made me feel even better!


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Unrelated question: Does anyone have experience with crowd anxiety and large races? It just hit me a few days ago that my race next week is 25,000+ people. I think I'll be okay, but ... I'm still a little nervous and wouldn't mind some tips.



No real tips, just that it’s OK to be slightly overwhelmed! Just take it all in, follow the crowd, get where you need to be early so you don’t stress and then run your race that you trained for!

Yeah, it’s a lot of people but the cool thing is they all have the same goal in common as you - finish the race!


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> Unrelated question: Does anyone have experience with crowd anxiety and large races? It just hit me a few days ago that my race next week is 25,000+ people. I think I'll be okay, but ... I'm still a little nervous and wouldn't mind some tips.



I like to get to the corral early and stake out a spot along a fence.  I pop in my earbuds and listen to some music and ignore everyone around me and zone out.  I like the organization of corrals better than a free for all mob of people at a starting line.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> ATTFFQOTD:
> Unrelated question: Does anyone have experience with crowd anxiety and large races? It just hit me a few days ago that my race next week is 25,000+ people. I think I'll be okay, but ... I'm still a little nervous and wouldn't mind some tips.



They'll arrive in stages and leave in stages so you'll never feel the extreme.  Once you get situated for your start you'll be surrounded by all types of runners with different levels of nervousness.  Take it all in and chat it up if the opportunity arises.  Think of the start of the race as a crowd exiting a Yankee's game and that number [racers] will dwarf the throngs of fans you're surrounded by.


----------



## SarahDisney

PCFriar80 said:


> They'll arrive in stages and leave in stages so you'll never feel the extreme.  Once you get situated for your start you'll be surrounded by all types of runners with different levels of nervousness.  Take it all in and chat it up if the opportunity arises.  Think of the start of the race as a crowd exiting a Yankee's game and that number [racers] will dwarf the throngs of fans you're surrounded by.



I just hope that the line for security at the race isn't as bad as the line for security at Yankee Stadium ...


----------



## LSUlakes

Lots of PR's over the weekend! Congrats everyone!!!

I was a DNS for today. Weather was garbage, under trained, and time change...


----------



## BikeFan

Rock n Roll DC Marathon race report:  

I've done this full twice before and hadn't planned on doing it again.  This is because most of the support has been for the concurrent half, and after the half marathoners finish, the second half of the full is pretty dull and goes through some less-than-scenic parts of DC.  The organizers have in the past given nice running jackets to full marathon finishers, and my son was jealous of the two I'd received, so he persuaded me to run it with him in 2018 so he could get his own.  Of course, a few weeks before the race, we learned that the Rock and Roll group had discontinued running jackets for full marathon finishers in 2018, so ... yeah.    Anyway . . .

Our group consisted of me, my 18yo son Sam, and Ali, a former XC high school teammate of his.  Sam had always been a much stronger XC runner than Ali when they both raced, but she'd also trained much more for this full than Sam, who'd barely trained at all.  Because this was Ali's first full, we agreed they'd start together with the 4:25 pace group, and see how the race unfolded.  Knowing that Sam was running with a pace group, I picked the 3:40 pace group for this race.  I was mostly looking to get some training miles, since I wasn't looking to race this event, and I wanted some company on the course.  

Beginning last year, the half and full had different start times, with the full runners starting 1.5 hours earlier.  Being that there were only about 2000 of us, and 10000+ had registered for the half, the start area was (relatively) deserted when we arrived, which was nice.  Gear check was a breeze, and there was absolutely no wait for portapotties - just walk right up!  I could get used to that!    There were 20+ corrals marked off stretching nearly three city blocks, but we full marathoners only used 5 of them, and they weren't really enforced anyway.  The race itself was pretty uneventful - the course was similar to years past, and the series of hills between miles 22-24 again got me, causing me to lose touch with the 3:40 group, which had dwindled from about 15 strong to 3-4 runners following the pacer.  The pacer himself was from a local Maryland running club, and he was also going to run a full the next day (Sunday) too as part of his training for a 100 miler in April!   I never caught back to the 3:40 group, but kept them close and finished with a 3:40:19.  I then found my wife and waited for Sam and Ali.  We saw Ali first, finishing alone.  She saw us along the final stretch and flashed a big smile as she passed.  She got 4:25, a great result for a first marathon.  More importantly, she enjoyed the experience and wanted to do another!    Sam came in at 4:33, an improvement on his time at WDW in January.  He was pretty beat, as you'd expect based on his (lack of) training.  Still, he finished and was happy to have run with Ali until mile 20, when she pulled away.  We then met up with a few more running friends finishing the half, and headed home.  Quick review of the RnR DC race: A much better half than a full.  If you want to run a full marathon in or around the Nation's Capital, run Marine Corps instead.  




Keels said:


> No real tips, just that it’s OK to be slightly overwhelmed! Just take it all in, follow the crowd, get where you need to be early so you don’t stress and then run your race that you trained for!
> 
> Yeah, it’s a lot of people but the cool thing is they all have the same goal in common as you - finish the race!



@SarahDisney 
Great advice from Keels!  I'd also add that 99% of the runners I've met are great people, and happy to chat before, during, and after a race.  There's a lot of camaraderie in the shared suffering of a race, and I've always gotten lots of encouragement from fellow runners going up tough hills, etc.  Just try to enjoy the experience and if you see someone struggling, share a few encouraging words - it'll probably be as helpful to you as it is to them.  Best of luck on your race!


----------



## camaker

I’ve got an odd question I thought I’d throw out to the group. Does anyone have any experience needing two different sized shoes to make up a usable pair?  If so, how do you go about getting the mismatched pair you need short of buying two pairs to mix and match?

With the issues I’ve had with recent Brooks Glycerin models and the shinjury that shut me down for 6+ weeks post-Dopey I’ve been looking at diversifying my shoe options. One of the candidates that had popped up repeatedly was the Saucony Triumph, so I ordered a pair in my size. Taking them out for the first run, the right shoe was a joy to run in. Very comfortable. The left, however, just didn’t feel right in the arch and I think I need a half size larger for that foot to have a completely workable pair. This is the first time I’ve run into this situation and I’m not sure how to approach it.

Edit for clarity:  I’m not asking for where or how to buy two different sizes of shoes when I’m looking for a new pair. I don’t have this issue on a routine basis. I’m asking for advice on how to make the pair of Saucony I’ve already got usable, short of buying and paying full price for a 2nd pair to get the size I need for the left foot.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

camaker said:


> I’ve got an odd question I thought I’d throw out to the group. Does anyone have any experience needing two different sized shoes to make up a usable pair?  If so, how do you go about getting the mismatched pair you need short of buying two pairs to mix and match?
> 
> With the issues I’ve had with recent Brooks Glycerin models and the shinjury that shut me down for 6+ weeks post-Dopey I’ve been looking at diversifying my shoe options. One of the candidates that had popped up repeatedly was the Saucony Triumph, so I ordered a pair in my size. Taking them out for the first run, the right shoe was a joy to run in. Very comfortable. The left, however, just didn’t feel right in the arch and I think I need a half size larger for that foot to have a completely workable pair. This is the first time I’ve run into this situation and I’m not sure how to approach it.



Pretty Sure @Keels does this.


----------



## LilyJC

camaker said:


> With the issues I’ve had with recent Brooks Glycerin models



Interested to see this as I’ve really been struggling with the Glycerins as well. I’m really bummed as it seems the 15s won’t work for me at all.


----------



## camaker

LilyJC said:


> Interested to see this as I’ve really been struggling with the Glycerins as well. I’m really bummed as it seems the 15s won’t work for me at all.



I've been in Glycerins since the 5s.  The 14s were a complete disaster for me, causing knee and ankle/foot pain right out of the box.  As best I can tell, they took too much support out of the arch area in an attempt to make the shoe more cushioned through the midfoot transition.  The 15s have been better than the 14s, but I'm not sold on them, especially after this shin issue cropped up shortly after I increased their usage.  I went from ~20-25% of mileage in 15s with the rest in 13s from July to mid-November to 40-50% of mileage in the 15s from mid-November through Marathon Weekend.  I started feeling discomfort in the shin shortly after Christmas and it flared badly after Marathon Weekend.  If you're looking for other options to try, the replacement suggestions that running stores have made repeatedly for me are the Brooks Ghost, Saucony Triumph, NB 1080 and Mizuno Wave something (can't remember as Mizuno's don't fit me well).  I've gotten a pair of Brooks Launch to try for speed work and I'm currently auditioning the Triumphs and 1080s as Glycerin alternatives.  Good luck finding one that works for you!  Or maybe the Glycerin 16s will revert to what we're used to.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *In the area that you live, is there a period of time in which there are not any organized races? 

ATTQOTD: With the warm summers here, the last 5k is usually around the end of May, and they dont really start to pick back up until September. There is a handful of random events, like the freedom mile during the 4th of July weekend, and a few 2 mile races during the middle of the week, but for the most part a lot of nothing. Races with longer distances (10+ miles) will end this month and resume in October.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Half Marathons are only done here between November and February.

Most other races don’t happen after Memorial Day until October save the Firecracker 5k.  It’s too hot and too humid.


----------



## sourire

Hey all! I think I left off somewhere around page 100...the winter work and life schedule has been a little crazy, so just jumping back in today to say hi, that I've missed reading along, and congrats to all on the recent races and PR crushing!



LSUlakes said:


> what is your favorite character meal that you have been to? What is one that is on your to do list?


Fave character meal in DL was def Plaza Inn!!!
In WDW, favorite was Tusker House, though I haven't been back there in several years.
Chef Mickey's is usually on the to-do list. For those who aren't fans of character meals, DH said that the 2 mimosas he had there really helped him to get through it.  He was happy to be our photographer, though I think Goofy talked him into getting a photo, so at least there is evidence of his attendance at said meal.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the area that you live, is there a period of time in which there are not any organized races?



Basically all year. The town I work in hosts 1 half marathon each year in June, but it really has no appeal to me. There are also a few very small charity based 5Ks, but I am not sure they would even be chip timed. For bigger races, I need to travel 2.5-3 hours (one way).


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the area that you live, is there a period of time in which there are not any organized races?



Races in my area pretty much disappear after the first week in June and don't reappear until mid- to late September.  Sometimes you can find a race in the mountains during that time frame but that's a little further than I'm willing to go for a local race.  So from June-September it's pretty much train, sweat, die, repeat for me.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the area that you live, is there a period of time in which there are not any organized races?



Not particularly. We're pretty much year-round ... although I don't think there are many longer races during the summer. But there might be some that I don't know about. (Plenty of shorter races during the summer, though)


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Surprisingly, we have races pretty much year round. Our local running club does a Winter Series, Summer Series and Distance Series that normally covers the fall. The Summer Series never has good weather (talking 90 degrees and 500% humidity, LOL) but they do a good job of providing water stations, frozen sponges/towels, and nice cold post race treats. March and April are really the only times they don't have a true Series going, but there are tons of 5Ks here during that time.

On another note, I added a new running buddy (hopefully) to my family this weekend. Introducing Barkley!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

KSellers88 said:


> On another note, I added a new running buddy (hopefully) to my family this weekend. Introducing Barkley!
> View attachment 308451



Adorable!  

We get our new running buddy in 2 weeks!  Then we get to wait 10 months before actually training with him because of growing!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: There's races year-round.  Typically 5K-10K in the summer, but Rock n Roll Virginia Beach is always Labor Day weekend.  I'm running it for the first time this year; I've always been nervous about the weather, but if I'm training it it, I'll be fine.  Fingers crossed for no hurricane.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Nope, we are crazy in New England and run year round in the snow/cold and the heat/humidity.   There is a dry spell of half marathons in January and February, and just a general lack of 8-10K compared to the number of 5K's year round, but there are races every month of the year.  And if you are missing the half distance in Jan-Feb, you can always do the Boston Prep 16-miler in January... what's another 2.9 miles.


----------



## KSellers88

Dis_Yoda said:


> Adorable!
> 
> We get our new running buddy in 2 weeks!  Then we get to wait 10 months before actually training with him because of growing!



I know! The waiting is going to be torture! Excited for you too!


----------



## Jules76126

Nope. We have races year round. There are definitely less Halfs and Fulls in the winter here, but plenty of 5Ks. I find that December and January are the most quiet when it comes to races. I have a few that I want to run next winter. But you do need to be prepared to run in snow and freezing temps.


----------



## Miranda

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: Surprisingly, we have races pretty much year round. Our local running club does a Winter Series, Summer Series and Distance Series that normally covers the fall. The Summer Series never has good weather (talking 90 degrees and 500% humidity, LOL) but they do a good job of providing water stations, frozen sponges/towels, and nice cold post race treats. March and April are really the only times they don't have a true Series going, but there are tons of 5Ks here during that time.
> 
> On another note, I added a new running buddy (hopefully) to my family this weekend. Introducing Barkley!
> View attachment 308451





Dis_Yoda said:


> Adorable!
> 
> We get our new running buddy in 2 weeks!  Then we get to wait 10 months before actually training with him because of growing!



YAY puppies!   I love taking our pup Penny to run!  She's actually surprisingly good at it even though she's usually kind of a spaz... it takes her a quarter mile or so to settle down and stop zig zagging, but then it's like she knows she has a job and just trots right along just ahead of me.

I was excited to take her running when we got her (she was 7 months) but also so paranoid about her growth plates closing that I waited until she was almost 2 to take her running, and even then I didn't take her again until last month!  She turned 2.5 at the first of the year.


----------



## Chaitali

I think March through April and October through November are the busiest months for races here.  Generally, we don't have too many long races after the beginning of December until the end of February.  There are still 5ks and a few 10ks during that period of time.  The same with June through August.  There are a couple local 8ks I do during those Summer months that I enjoy.  The one in August does have a half marathon distance too but I always stick with the shorter distance in that heat.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD: You can find 5ks pretty much year round in my area, just not a variety of distances. There are surprisingly few 10ks overall and just one full (and that’s at the Biltmore Estate so more destination-type race than a local event).


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the area that you live, is there a period of time in which there are not any organized races?


I am not sure about that. Maybe less in January and February but they still have them we have a indoor track where I live that will host indoor events in the winter though. I would say July probably has less too because it can get pretty hot and humid. Otherwise races year round here for sure.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the area that you live, is there a period of time in which there are not any organized races?



We have races all year, but most of them are in the Oct to Mar time frame. The ones in the summer are typically only 5k or 10k.

In non-running commentary, I'm organizing my annual March Madness pool again this year. $5 to enter, and you get it back if you finish last. Come join @rteetz and a few others from here and play along.

http://www.thesengers.net/pool


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the area that you live, is there a period of time in which there are not any organized races?



Not really. Races of all lengths happen all year in New England. I could probably run a 5K every weekend between NH, ME, MA, & VT. Not too many half marathons in January or February, but I know of a 16-miler, 5-miler and a 2.5K nearby. Basically spring and fall have the most races (or at least it seems like they do). Overall not too many 10Ks, but many half marathons and several fulls, with many oddball distances too. And 5Ks to your heart's content.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: We have races all year long here. On average, I will run 8-12 local races a year.


----------



## Dis5150

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the area that you live, is there a period of time in which there are not any organized races?
> 
> ATTQOTD: With the warm summers here, the last 5k is usually around the end of May, and they dont really start to pick back up until September. There is a handful of random events, like the freedom mile during the 4th of July weekend, and a few 2 mile races during the middle of the week, but for the most part a lot of nothing. Races with longer distances (10+ miles) will end this month and resume in October.



ATTQOTD: Same here in Arkansas. We have a 5k at the end of June called That Dam Race that runs down a hill at night (obviously at the dam). I signed up once and it was rained out. So now it will only be race day reg's for me for that one.


----------



## avondale

My race report for the Rock n Roll DC Half-Marathon, March 10:

I had been training on a plan by @DopeyBadger.

My official time was 2:10:17 - last year was 2:08:18.  I had been hoping to beat last year's time.  The weather and conditions were great, and I don't think I could've done anything different except run a little faster.

Ate a full breakfast 5:45 - 6am, which is what I usually do when I have that much time before a race.

I took my BCAAs and 200 mg caffeine at about 8:00am. Beautiful weather, in the 30s F at the start. A little wind, but nothing strong or sustained.  I like to run in cold weather.

The race started on time at 8:30am, but I was placed in coral 11 of 21, so I didn't get across the start line until about 8:45am. Fortunately the start was not as crowded as I remembered. I think I probably thought last year that it was crowded, and since then, the Marine Corps Marathon set a new standard for that in my mind.

Mile 1: 9:59
Mile 2: 10:02

@DopeyBadger told me to cap the first two miles at 9:59 in order to save effort for the big hill in the middle. Clicked right into that pace for the first two miles. Since I was feeling good, I didn't want to go too much slower than the cap because I knew I'd have to make up the time later.

Mile 3: 9:44
Mile 4: 9:56
Mile 5: 9:47

My cap for the next miles, previous to the hill starting at 5.5 miles, was 9:47.  Accidentally went a smidge too fast on mile 3, so pulled it back a bit for mile 4.  I was still feeling pretty good. Steady breathing, but not panting. Legs still feeling good.

Mile 6: 9:59

OK, there is something weird about the hill, and maybe some of you others that ran it can help me figure it out. I know that it shows up on the elevation profile as starting at 5.574 mi.  My Garmin was about 0.05 mi or so ahead of the mile markers at this point, so I was expecting when my Garmin was at about 5.6 mi or so, I'd get the big increase. Nope. It starts out much more gradually than what the elevation graph shows. In fact, I realized at about 5.75 mi or so, that it turns into an optical illusion - the incline is so gradual, and it levels off in a few places, so that you start to think that it's actually level with some downhills.  (Or at least, I did!) The crazy incline didn't really start until about 5.8 mi. (This is what @DopeyBadger had estimated from the elevation graph as a 4.5% grade.)  I don't know what's going on with the elevation graph, except there is that weird glitch on the incline where it goes down to zero temporarily and then continues the incline. (Incidentally, my elevation graphs from my Garmin both last year and this year show that same glitch. Since I didn't fall off a cliff and jump back up it, I'm assuming it is a weird glitch.) At any rate, I maybe did some of this a bit too fast.  The plan was for me to slow down on the hill in order to keep the effort about the same as the 9:47 pace before.  This hill is so steep at the end, however, it's hard to judge this.

Mile 7: 10:39

Finishing the crazy hill. As soon as the big incline started at the end of mile 5, I did slow way down. But then you get to the top at about 6.2 - 6.3 miles. From there, it was hard to tell what my pace was, since my lap pace was weighted by the slow hill. Also, I was recovering, so it was hard to judge my pace by feel. At least I didn't walk any of the hill.  (Small accomplishments!)

Mile 8: 9:33
Mile 9: 9:26
Mile 10: 9:24

It was getting hard in these miles, but I was hanging on. I knew I needed to get close to 9:20 in order to get the time I wanted, This section is rolling, but overall downhill, which helped.  After the hill, the plan was for me to pick up the pace as needed until the finish.

Mile 11: 9:58

This is where I started running out of gas.  Apparently my body was not totally in with the plan.    I could tell that I really needed to get the last three miles at about 9:20 or better, and I couldn't hold on to the pace. I felt like I was going faster than I was when I checked my Garmin. My legs still felt OK in terms of soreness and tiredness (sore/tired but not necessarily holding me back). But breathing/HR was becoming an issue. I didn't develop a side stitch - I rarely do - but felt a little tight on the right side with the breathing.: Hit a bit of an uphill, and I could tell I wasn't going to make 2:08. So, pulled it in a bit with the revised goal of not walking any of the race and hitting the last mile strong for a strong finish. I actually got my husband to come and see me finish the race - he's only ever done that once before - and I didn't want to finish going slow or maybe even walking.

Also, somewhere in this mile, I think, spectators living in a house along the course were passing out cups of beer.  One of the major reasons I don't drink is because I hate the smell of alcohol, so smelling the beer while running was really turning my stomach.  I appreciate their enthusiasm in supporting runners, but blech.

Mile 12: 10:01

More of the same. A shorter hill in this section, but trying to keep moving reasonably. Also, somewhere in the preceding miles, my Garmin went from being about 0.15 miles ahead of the mile markers to more like 0.1 miles ahead - if that was right, then the GPS was playing a few games with me and my reported pace. However, I finished with it 0.14 miles over, so go figure.  I still felt like I was working a lot harder than my pace was showing.

Mile 13: 9:28

The last mile has some downhill, so I took advantage of it. I definitely couldn't have maintained that pace for much longer.

Extra 0.24 mi: 10:19

The last ~0.2 mi is on a damn uphill to the finish line. Considering it's the end of the race, it feels really steep. Managed to keep running, but not exactly the sprint to the finish.

Took forever to find the reunion area and my husband...big crowds.  We are both very funny, too, since while neither of us is crowd-phobic, neither of us enjoys crowds of strangers and loud, blaring music.  So we pretty much met up, he took my picture, and we left.  Ha.  I did appreciate him driving to the finish, since it meant I didn't have to Metro home.  Also, he brought an extra coat for me.  The sweatsuit I'd put in my gear-check bag was definitely not enough once I cooled off. 

Some other info/thoughts.

-Carried Gatorade Endurance for the race...drank about a liter of it, sipping every mile. Didn't stop at the aid stations.

-From wunderground, it seems that my Garmin's temperature of 37 F was probably the start temperature, and looks like it got up to the mid-40s during my race. Mental note to wear shorts and t-shirt next time for these conditions. I only wore a long-sleeved shirt (no layers), but pushed up the sleeves within a mile. Felt annoyed with the full-length tights.

Official stats: 
Place: 4789/10,333 (46%)
Division: 177/609 (29%) 
Women: 2202/5913 (37%)

I am bummed that I didn't get the time I was hoping for, but don't really feel like there was much I could have done. Apparently it wasn't in the cards for me today. Just frustrating after the months of training, but then that's my responsibility. I don't race that much, so I would like to expect each race to be an improvement, but that isn't the case.

I did try to just enjoy the race experience. I don't usually think about making that sort of effort. Even though I'm bummed about the time, I'm in great shape and excellent health, and certainly it was a beautiful day. The RNR DC half-marathon course is awesome, because you run past a lot of monuments, and for some of the long stretches, you're running right toward the Lincoln Memorial or the Capitol. Other stretches are along the Potomac and Tidal Basin. It is in fact a very nice course. So I'm trying to think about the positives, too.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the area that you live, is there a period of time in which there are not any organized races?



There are races year round but between Christmas and St. Patrick's day they are harder to find.  There are some indoor races, indoor tri's, trail runs, stair climbs, and a few road races but unlike the rest of the year where you can run multiple races every weekend you will have to select from a much shorter list.


----------



## cavepig

There are races year round, even if teeny tiny small ones, but really who wants to run in the cold snow in January, not me.  Lincoln half/full is in May (and a smaller half I'm doing in late May) then Omaha marathon  in fall & another bigger Lincoln half late Oct. , so that is pretty much the main racing calendar, Spring-Fall, around here. There's some November races but that can be cold so yeah no thanks. Granted I hardly run any anymore with my schedule but keep up on what's out there just in case.


----------



## Nole95

Living in Atlanta it does get hot during the summer, so there are not a lot of races.  However, I can find half marathons to run during the summer, but it's mostly 5Ks and 10Ks that are schedule.

Our local running store does a half on July 4 that uses the same Greenway I train on.  I ran that one last year.

Then there is the Hotlanta Half that is now in its fifth year and run in June.  It's a tough course.  I have run every year, and the weather has been from one extreme to the next.  First and third year were really hot.  Second year was run in a torrential rainstorm through streets that were flooding.  Last year was pleasant by Atlanta standards.  Guess we will see what this year holds.  It's a fun race through some cool parts of town.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: In my little town, there are only about 6 local 5ks that are done and most of them are in the winter and spring. I guess people don't like running when it is 90* before the sun comes up? Ha. But luckily in other parts of Arizona, like Sedona and Flagstaff, the weather can be more enjoyable to host an early summer race.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the area that you live, is there a period of time in which there are not any organized races?


ATTQOTD: Shockingly, given that I live on the surface of the sun May through Sept, no! But they're definitely sparse in summer, and the only ones I can think of are sunset 5Ks on a beach.


----------



## LilyJC

camaker said:


> I've been in Glycerins since the 5s.  The 14s were a complete disaster for me, causing knee and ankle/foot pain right out of the box.  As best I can tell, they took too much support out of the arch area in an attempt to make the shoe more cushioned through the midfoot transition.  The 15s have been better than the 14s, but I'm not sold on them, especially after this shin issue cropped up shortly after I increased their usage.  I went from ~20-25% of mileage in 15s with the rest in 13s from July to mid-November to 40-50% of mileage in the 15s from mid-November through Marathon Weekend.  I started feeling discomfort in the shin shortly after Christmas and it flared badly after Marathon Weekend.  If you're looking for other options to try, the replacement suggestions that running stores have made repeatedly for me are the Brooks Ghost, Saucony Triumph, NB 1080 and Mizuno Wave something (can't remember as Mizuno's don't fit me well).  I've gotten a pair of Brooks Launch to try for speed work and I'm currently auditioning the Triumphs and 1080s as Glycerin alternatives.  Good luck finding one that works for you!  Or maybe the Glycerin 16s will revert to what we're used to.



Seriously thank you so much for the replacement shoe tips. I started having issues with the 13s; only one color of the 14s worked for me; and when I put the 15s on I immediately noticed they were shorter and more narrow. I ordered a 1/2 size up in a wide but they still felt weird, so I sent them back. I definitely need to bite the bullet and head over to my local-ish running center to try on some of those other options. Thank you again, and good luck to you as well!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the area that you live, is there a period of time in which there are not any organized races?



Memorial Day through Labor Day is basically a dead zone around here because it's CRAZY hot - like surface of the sun hot. There are a few outliers - like a sprint triathlon downtown in July and an overnight 10-25-50K in July as well (actually, the night before the sprint trip because they share the same street closure permits). My running club also does a six week 5K running series, but that's really it.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> I’ve got an odd question I thought I’d throw out to the group. Does anyone have any experience needing two different sized shoes to make up a usable pair?  If so, how do you go about getting the mismatched pair you need short of buying two pairs to mix and match?
> 
> With the issues I’ve had with recent Brooks Glycerin models and the shinjury that shut me down for 6+ weeks post-Dopey I’ve been looking at diversifying my shoe options. One of the candidates that had popped up repeatedly was the Saucony Triumph, so I ordered a pair in my size. Taking them out for the first run, the right shoe was a joy to run in. Very comfortable. The left, however, just didn’t feel right in the arch and I think I need a half size larger for that foot to have a completely workable pair. This is the first time I’ve run into this situation and I’m not sure how to approach it.
> 
> Edit for clarity:  I’m not asking for where or how to buy two different sizes of shoes when I’m looking for a new pair. I don’t have this issue on a routine basis. I’m asking for advice on how to make the pair of Saucony I’ve already got usable, short of buying and paying full price for a 2nd pair to get the size I need for the left foot.



Brooks is the only shoe company I've found that will let you special order a mixed pair for an additional $10.

That said - for your current situation, maybe try pulling the insole out and getting another insole that you can customize more to your arch? Are those Dr. Scholls machines still around where you can get 'fitted' for a special insole? 

Your other option is orthotics - which will be a longer solution than cheaper insoles that will be an incurred cost upfront but will work out to be cheaper than two pairs of shoes in the long run.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I haven’t really looked because I have no desire to run a race here in the summer. The only thing I stumbled across was a trail run nearby in July. Like others it’s like the surface of the sun here.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> Brooks is the only shoe company I've found that will let you special order a mixed pair for an additional $10.
> 
> That said - for your current situation, maybe try pulling the insole out and getting another insole that you can customize more to your arch? Are those Dr. Scholls machines still around where you can get 'fitted' for a special insole?
> 
> Your other option is orthotics - which will be a longer solution than cheaper insoles that will be an incurred cost upfront but will work out to be cheaper than two pairs of shoes in the long run.



Thanks! I hadn’t thought of the insole idea. Maybe I’ll go out and look for one to try. I don’t want to put a lot of $$$ into what is essentially an audition pair of shoes and the insoles would give me a good route to keep trying them.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> Thanks! I hadn’t thought of the insole idea. Maybe I’ll go out and look for one to try. I don’t want to put a lot of $$$ into what is essentially an audition pair of shoes and the insoles would give me a good route to keep trying them.



I know there are some that you find the right arch for and then cut them in the shape of your foot so they're the right size. They aren't too expensive - maybe like $15? Mr. Keels uses them in his CrossFit shoes.


----------



## JulieODC

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: Nope, we are crazy in New England and run year round in the snow/cold and the heat/humidity.   There is a dry spell of half marathons in January and February, and just a general lack of 8-10K compared to the number of 5K's year round, but there are races every month of the year.  And if you are missing the half distance in Jan-Feb, you can always do the Boston Prep 16-miler in January... what's another 2.9 miles.



What she said! 

I’m trying to do a race a month this year - I’ve already 4 done, and am registered for April, May, and June. I did notice that July and August options are much more limited - but I’ll be able to find something!


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I feel like within an hour drive I could find a race almost every weekend if I tried hard enough.  Something about freezing temps or face melting heat doesn't keep anyone from planning races round here (probably bc no one can predict our weather)

Unrelated, my old friend added me to a Facebook run group for former and current Chicago dancers.  My dream of prancersizing may come true


----------



## Miranda

JulieODC said:


> What she said!
> 
> I’m trying to do a race a month this year - I’ve already 4 done, and am registered for April, May, and June. I did notice that July and August options are much more limited - but I’ll be able to find something!


It is a little slower in July and August, true... especially August.  I know there's a 5K and a 10K at the end of July near me, and Old Port HM used to be in July but it moved to June.  Then August there's a 10K that has been around forever that is always on a Thursday night, so weird.  One of my run buddies and I are going to try and get into Beach to Beacon 10K though!  The registration is this week.  She did it last year.


----------



## LSUlakes

Question about marathon weekend, specifically POT for the marathon. If you register for the marathon after POT deadline, and you ran a race after that date, could you in theory use that race as a POT race? Lets say you registered in April and then improved your POT after the deadline, can you update it? I know you can change it before the deadline, but was wondering if you had a option after that?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Question about marathon weekend, specifically POT for the marathon. If you register for the marathon after POT deadline, and you ran a race after that date, could you in theory use that race as a POT race? Lets say you registered in April and then improved your POT after the deadline, can you update it? I know you can change it before the deadline, but was wondering if you had a option after that?


If you register for the marathon after the POT deadline you get a one time opportunity to enter a POT. I am not sure there is a cutoff on that POT other than it can't be earlier than Jan. 20__. Obviously if you register in April you cannot enter a POT after the POT deadline.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Question about marathon weekend, specifically POT for the marathon. If you register for the marathon after POT deadline, and you ran a race after that date, could you in theory use that race as a POT race? Lets say you registered in April and then improved your POT after the deadline, can you update it? I know you can change it before the deadline, but was wondering if you had a option after that?



Your race for PoT has to occur BEFORE PoT deadline. I've seen it first-hand, they won't accept it.

You can register for a race AFTER PoT deadline, but the race for PoT has to occur before the deadline for immediate corrals. Anything after that, you're at the whim of my friends at Runner Relations.


----------



## JulieODC

Miranda said:


> It is a little slower in July and August, true... especially August.  I know there's a 5K and a 10K at the end of July near me, and Old Port HM used to be in July but it moved to June.  Then August there's a 10K that has been around forever that is always on a Thursday night, so weird.  One of my run buddies and I are going to try and get into Beach to Beacon 10K though!  The registration is this week.  She did it last year.



Good luck! Beach to beacon is on my list.

Falmouth road race is too - but so hard to get into. 

I think I’ll be looking for more local 5ks in the summer in MA or NH.


----------



## Jules76126

My BIL did Beach to Beacon one year. I would like to do it at some point. There are a bunch of races in Maine in July and August. Probably because it’s hot up there but some times not as bad as other places especially near the coast. I have some races I want to do there and then get Holy Donut to celebrate lol. It helps that my In laws live there so we always have a place to stay.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is your favorite movie that has at least one scene about running?

ATTQOTD: So many options for this one! I am going to go with the Steve Prefontaine move "Without Limits". Also receiving votes from myself would be "Forest Gump" (Perhaps one of the best movies ever made IMO) and "Patriots Day". So many other options as well and I really enjoy them all!


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> Your race for PoT has to occur BEFORE PoT deadline. I've seen it first-hand, they won't accept it.
> 
> You can register for a race AFTER PoT deadline, but the race for PoT has to occur before the deadline for immediate corrals. Anything after that, you're at the whim of my friends at Runner Relations.



So getting a change will all depend on how well someone understands the rules and what kind of mood they are in at the expo... I'm not feeling good about my chances lol. I think it dumb that we have to submit a time 3 months before the race, but dont find out anything until maybe 2 weeks before the race.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm going to sit out today's QOTD because I'm guessing the most popular answer will be one of my least favorite movies.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD: While not my favorite movie, my favorite running scene in a movie is from “Wildcats.” I love watching Goldie Hawn just keep running steadily around the track while the teen boys drop like flies.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite movie that has at least one scene about running?



McFarland, USA.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite movie that has at least one scene about running?


Forest Gump comes to mind. I’ve always liked that movie. I can’t think of a lot of movies with running off the top of my head. The incredibles has running and thats a good movie.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I'm going to sit out today's QOTD because I'm guessing the most popular answer will be one of my least favorite movies.


Well now you have me wondering what that movie is....


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Ferris Bueller's Day Off. Cracks me up everytime.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite movie that has at least one scene about running?



This is not really about running, but one of my absolute favorite scenes in any movie in the ending of "You've Got Mail" when the golden retriever (Brinkley) comes running toward Meg Ryan, with Tom Hanks chasing after him. 

As far as movies that have true running scenes in them, you can't beat Rocky.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> I'm going to sit out today's QOTD because I'm guessing the most popular answer will be one of my least favorite movies.



Which is? Just curious....


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Well now you have me wondering what that movie is....





LSUlakes said:


> Which is? Just curious....



Here's a clue ... It has been mentioned. But not as many times as I thought it would be.
Also ... my hatred of this movie outweighs my love of anything that mentions chocolate (yeah, I know, that gives it away)


----------



## Miranda

Now I am also dying to know the least favorite movie. 

Edit: NM, I got it now, we were posting at the same time.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Chariots of Fire, but probably becasue of the theme song


----------



## Capang

SarahDisney said:


> Here's a clue ... It has been mentioned. But not as many times as I thought it would be.
> Also ... my hatred of this movie outweighs my love of anything that mentions chocolate (yeah, I know, that gives it away)


A-ha! I thought maybe Rocky. I was wrong. That's a lot of hatred. Chocolate is the best. Takes a lot to outweigh that.


----------



## FFigawi

JulieODC said:


> Good luck! Beach to beacon is on my list.





Jules76126 said:


> My BIL did Beach to Beacon one year. I would like to do it at some point. There are a bunch of races in Maine in July and August. Probably because it’s hot up there but some times not as bad as other places especially near the coast. I have some races I want to do there and then get Holy Donut to celebrate lol. It helps that my In laws live there so we always have a place to stay.



Beach to Beacon is a great race, though I'm slightly biased because it's held in my hometown.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite movie that has at least one scene about running?



Stand By Me, because it's a great movie with a killer soundtrack, and I've walked along enough train tracks to know exactly how the kids felt.


----------



## SarahDisney

Capang said:


> A-ha! I thought maybe Rocky. I was wrong. That's a lot of hatred. Chocolate is the best. Takes a lot to outweigh that.



I've actually never seen Rocky ... (I know, I know, I really should ...)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Patriot's Day - Movie about the Boston Marathon Bombing


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Here's a clue ... It has been mentioned. But not as many times as I thought it would be.
> Also ... my hatred of this movie outweighs my love of anything that mentions chocolate (yeah, I know, that gives it away)


I believe I know what it is. With that said my history teacher from last semester also hated this movie and our entire class was like what!?!?


----------



## ZellyB

McFarland, USA


----------



## hauntedcity

My wife and I watched The Barkley Marathons: The Race that Eats Its Young on the plane heading to our first marathon at WDW.  If you haven't watched it, it's available on Netflix and it's INSANE.

http://barkleymovie.com/


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Race Report
Gateway to Space 10k
This was a great race! I ran the 10k while my husband ran the 5k. It was an out and back course on the shuttle landing strip which meant flat and nearly impossible to be crowded. We got there almost 2 hours early per instructions for packet pickup and then to wait our turn to get bussed out to the course. I really liked the setup! We got our bibs before the race and shirts etc after the race. Before heading to the busses I found a real bathroom that was completely empty! Some runners came in after me and couldn't stop raving and joking about the "private VIP" bathrooms lol!
For the actual race I had asked my husband who is faster than me to run with me until the 5k turnaround. He ran just a bit faster than my normal pace for me because I wanted to see how long I could manage to stay at that pace. I managed to hold the pace until his turnaround when I slowed down realizing I still had 3/4 of the race to go and didn't want to end up burning out and having to walk. I was really happy with so much about the race! I managed to run more than walk which is awesome since I'm really trying to transition away from intervals. I even managed to find myself running without thinking about when my next walk break was! I did pause at the 10k turnaround to psych myself up and grab some fuel because at that point it didn't occur to me that I could do that while walking lol! Just a bit before the finish line my husband ran out to run with me a little before running ahead and taking pictures. (there was literally no one else finishing around me and only the people staffing the finish line were there so no big deal... everyone else was at the awards ceremony or a few minutes behind me on course) It gave me just enough of a lift to find some speed to finish with!
My time was 1:46:01 which is close enough to my goal to make me very happy! Also it made for a huge PR considering my old PR from last year was 2:01:19!
After finishing we went over to the awards area where you could get your shirt and several booths were set up. Most of the freebies were gone but I had looked at them before the race (you could get the stuff before if you wanted) and none of it appealed to me so no biggie. They did have plenty of water and bananas still left and my husband had gotten me some of the granola bars and orange juice before they ran out so I was happy. After checking everything out I went back to the finish line to cheer on the last finishers before getting on the bus back to the parking lot. BTW, those bus stairs were tough on my mostly dead legs!
The only negative is that while there were port a potties at the finish area there were none on course which could be a problem if you really had to go! This was only the 2nd year though so maybe they'll have them next year. Anyways, I would 100% recommend this race!
 
Btw, the moon glows in the dark!


----------



## SheHulk

I love Spirit of the Marathon. Solidified my Deena Kastor fandom.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> I've actually never seen Rocky ... (I know, I know, I really should ...)


I haven't either and I have no desire to. 

ATTQOTD: Forrest Gump is what pops in my head at first. I mean that movie is just amazing in general.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite movie that has at least one scene about running?
> ATTQOTD: So many options for this one! I am going to go with the Steve Prefontaine move "Without Limits".


ATTQOTD: I also loved "Without Limits"! But if I have to pick one, it goes to "Finding Traction", a doc about ultra runner Nikki Kimball. I'ts on Netflix and it's pretty amazing. ♥



TCB in FLA said:


> ATTQOTD: While not my favorite movie, my favorite running scene in a movie is from “Wildcats.” I love watching Goldie Hawn just keep running steadily around the track while the teen boys drop like flies.


Such a great movie, and that scene is epic!



apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: Chariots of Fire, but probably becasue of the theme song


Also a big fan of this one.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: The first movie to pop into my head that features running is Juno so I'm going with that as my favorite.


----------



## cavepig

Reminds me I need to watch MacFarland USA, I've got it DVRd.  I can't really think of a favorite running movie though.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Rocky and Forest Gump. I've never known anyone to not like Forest Gump, so just curious, what's not to like?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Star Wars.  And lest you think I'm being funny, I'm reasonably sure every Star Wars movie has at least one scene of somebody running.  Technically.  And even if every Star Wars movie does not have a scene of somebody running, most of them do.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: forest gump immediately came to mind.

I also watched The Home Stretch, a documentary about Meb Keflezighi and really enjoyed it.

I’m a documentary person - so have watched a few about Steve Prefontaine over the years too.

I need to watch turn Boston marathon documentaries and movies that came out in the past few years. That one hits a little close to home.


----------



## rootbeerkid

rteetz said:


> Forest Gump comes to mind. I’ve always liked that movie. I can’t think of a lot of movies with running off the top of my head. The incredibles has running and thats a good movie.



Yes. When Dash finds out he can run fast enough to run on water, his giggle is a wonderful and favorite sound.


----------



## jennamfeo

GollyGadget said:


> ATTQOTD: The first movie to pop into my head that features running is Juno so I'm going with that as my favorite.


I was gonna say Juno too! Haha.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  Does the scene where Woody & Buzz are running to catch up with the truck in Toy Story count?  

@SarahDisney I am not a fan either. I’ve seen it once and I’m good, but I do like chocolate.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  So many choices so I'm veering left and re-doing this question as "funniest running scene".  And hands down, the answer is "Any scene where Harrison Ford runs".  I don't know what it is, but he is so ungainly when he runs, with his chest all puffed out, that it cracks me up.  So Indiana Jones, Star Wars, The Fugitive, doesn't matter.

Also, while not my favorite movie, I do appreciate Run, FatBoy, Run.  Maybe because I love Simon Pegg.


----------



## BikeFan

hauntedcity said:


> My wife and I watched The Barkley Marathons: The Race that Eats Its Young on the plane heading to our first marathon at WDW.  If you haven't watched it, it's available on Netflix and it's INSANE.
> 
> http://barkleymovie.com/



Great choice!  I love that movie.  Two of the best quotes from the trailer really sum up the Barkleys: 

"Most people would be better off with more pain in their lives." - something only a runner would understand!  
And:
"For some people, just to get back to camp alive is all they want in the world."


----------



## jennamfeo

BikeFan said:


> "For some people, just to get back to camp alive is all they want in the world."


WOW. This resonated with me SO much. Omg... *writing that down NOW*


----------



## jennamfeo

SheHulk said:


> I love Spirit of the Marathon. Solidified my Deena Kastor fandom.


This was actually the movie that got me to do my first Triathlon which turned me into a runner.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Not running related directly, but there are running drills in A League of Their Own and I love that movie. 

Definitely going to check out Spirit of the Marathon!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Forrest Gump, 100%!


----------



## GreatLakes

hauntedcity said:


> My wife and I watched The Barkley Marathons: The Race that Eats Its Young on the plane heading to our first marathon at WDW.  If you haven't watched it, it's available on Netflix and it's INSANE.
> 
> http://barkleymovie.com/



I'm going to go ahead and pick this one as well for now.  Once I see 3022ft I may change my mind.  I did watch a short film on the Mountain Marathon at a trail running film festival so I'm hoping the hour version is good.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  Meatballs.   Love how Rudy becomes a runner during the summer.


----------



## SarahDisney

michigandergirl said:


> I've never known anyone to not like Forest Gump, so just curious, what's not to like?



I can't really explain it ... It just gets on my nerves. I just find it fairly unwatchable.
I know I'm in the minority on that one, though.


----------



## Chaitali

@jmasgat I was just thinking of Run, Fat Boy, Run too   By no means my favorite movie but I'm a Simon Pegg fan and I found the marathon scenes funny.


----------



## ZellyB

SarahDisney said:


> I can't really explain it ... It just gets on my nerves. I just find it fairly unwatchable.
> I know I'm in the minority on that one, though.



One of my friends, who has a doctorate in some kind of media blah blah something or other, is not a fan either.  She just thinks it's a very overrated film.  I do like it though, not a favorite per se, but enjoyable to watch.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Spirit of the Marathon is great. For those of you that liked the Barkley Marathon movie, Ethan Newberry (the Ginger Runner) just put out a documentary about Gary Robbins who has attempted the last two Barkley’s. It’s called Where Dreams Go to Die. You can download it now and he says that he will put it up on YouTube at some point.  I watched it the other day and it’s good. Kinda heartbreaking what happens to Gary in his attempt to finish Barkley.

Yesterday’s question: You can find a 5k during the summer months but it’s so stinking hot that I don’t normally seek those out.


----------



## BikeFan

Spirit of the Marathon has a sequel, this time centered on the Rome Marathon.  I didn't find it to be as good as the first (few sequels are), but it's still worth a viewing.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I remember thinking Forrest Gump was a perfectly cromulent movie, but I don't remember a whole lot about it... I saw it once when it was in the theaters a million years ago and that was it.   About the only thing I remember is that every time Mykelti Williamson shows up as a recurring character/guest star on any of my tv shows, I yell out that it's the Bubba Gump shrimp guy. 

The only movie that I could think of when I read the question that had running in it was Chariots of Fire, which I haven't even really seen all of, it's just the only movie I could think of that has running in it.  I do (or did) have some movies like The Spirit of the Marathon, The Barkley Marathons, and McFarland USA in my streaming watch lists, but hadn't watched any of them yet.  The only one still available it looks like is The Barkley Marathons on Prime... the others seem to be gone.


----------



## LSUlakes

hauntedcity said:


> My wife and I watched The Barkley Marathons: The Race that Eats Its Young on the plane heading to our first marathon at WDW.  If you haven't watched it, it's available on Netflix and it's INSANE.
> 
> http://barkleymovie.com/



I hear they are making a part two or something...


----------



## Jules76126

FFigawi said:


> Beach to Beacon is a great race, though I'm slightly biased because it's held in my hometown.



Love Cape Elizabeth. We go to Two Lights quite often. My in-laws live in Ocean Park. We go up a lot in summer so I need to do that race at some point. I don't love visiting them this time of year haha


----------



## kleph

DIS-OH said:


> ATTQOTD:  Meatballs.   Love how Rudy becomes a runner during the summer.



*Tripper*:I'm takin' the C.I.T.s on an overnight for the next couple days so you're gonna have to do your own training, son. I want you to run two miles today and two and a half tomorrow.
*Rudy*: I've never run that far.
*Tripper*: Neither have I but somebody's gotta do it. I can't be expected to do it. Somebody's gotta do it, and it can't be me! Because I'm too busy. I've responsibilities. I'm the entertainment director for the overnight.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  League of their Own...does that count?...I mean they are running bases and I just love that movie.

@LSUlakes can you add a race?  I'll be helping the coaches and being a support person so how much of it I'm running..I don't know yet. Wherever they need my help 

@roxymama May 19.  Girls on the Run 5k volunteer Solemate (NG/NA)


----------



## roxymama

FredtheDuck said:


> ATTQOTD: Not running related directly, but there are running drills in A League of Their Own and I love that movie.
> !



Omg I missed that you said this...movie twins!!!


----------



## Miranda

We have like 2 feet of snow and it's still snowing... on top of the foot and a half of snow we got one week ago. 

Where am I going to run!!


----------



## Wendy98

I do enjoy Forrest Gump, but I really like the documentary "Running on the Sun:  The Badwater 135", http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0236702/.  I am semi-obsessed with Badwater though (ever since I read Pam Reed's book) and follow the race every year.


----------



## cburnett11

Wendy98 said:


> I do enjoy Forrest Gump, but I really like the documentary "Running on the Sun:  The Badwater 135", http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0236702/.  I am semi-obsessed with Badwater though (ever since I read Pam Reed's book) and follow the race every year.



I knew nothing about that race until about 10 years ago.  We happened to be crossing through Death Valley on a road trip and came across a number of the participants at the visitor center.  When I got to our hotel that night I had to google about the event... I was blown away.  I didn’t really know much about ultras and this one seemed unbelievable.  I’ve since read the book, “A Few Degrees from Hell” that chronicles the experiences of several participates in 2003 - an especially hot year.


----------



## hauntedcity

BikeFan said:


> Spirit of the Marathon has a sequel, this time centered on the Rome Marathon.  I didn't find it to be as good as the first (few sequels are), but it's still worth a viewing.



Agreed. I loved the first one, but found the sequel disappointing, as it felt like more of the same, without adding anything new.


----------



## JulieODC

Miranda said:


> We have like 2 feet of snow and it's still snowing... on top of the foot and a half of snow we got one week ago.
> 
> Where am I going to run!!



Same here. I have 4 miles to do - and I am thinking treadmill.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What time of year do you consider to be race prep v/s maintenance runs? 

ATTQOTD: Race prep / race season is October to March, give or take a few weeks one way or the other. Keeping up my fitness level would then be from April to September. Usually April I will run a 5k or 10 to end things, and since nearly every marathon around here is in January, my training plans will start around the second week of September.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

17 - @camaker  - Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m (Finish/Finish / N/A)
17 - @BoilerGirl91  - Leprechaun Chase 5k (NG / N/A)
17 - @apdebord  - Wrightsville Beach Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
17 - @GollyGadget  - St. Patrick's Day 5k (22:39 / N/A)
17 - @ZellyB  - Shamrox 15K (1:30:xx / N/A)
17 - @Chris-Mo  - Shamrox 15k (1:30:xx / N/A)
17 - @michigandergirl  - The Irish Jig 5K (NG / N/A)
18 - @SarahDisney  - United Airlines NYC Half Marathon (2:40:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If anyone would like to revise a goal or add a race, just let me know. Hope yall have a great race and we look forward to hearing how it goes!


----------



## cavepig

So, due to the movie discussion I watched McFarland USA last night, I really enjoyed it & thought thank goodness my high school CC courses weren't like that! We had hills but not like that!


ATTQOTD: Race Prep season is any time before a race but I always run so if no race than it's maintenance season I guess. Not a very good answer really


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of year do you consider to be race prep v/s maintenance runs?



For me , it's not really any particular time of year. If I'm registered for a race, it's race prep. If not, it's maintenance runs. I do races all year round so either one could happen at any time.

@LSUlakes - can you please update my goal for Sunday to 2:26:17? "Take all the pictures" has suddenly (or not so suddenly) become "PR ... but still take all the pictures."
I'm signed up for a meet the pacers event tonight ... my plan is to basically tell the 2:30 pacer "I hope to be ahead of you the whole race, but I wanted to say hi in case I find myself struggling at the end and want to hang with you for a little bit."
Mostly I'm going to see if they're giving out any free stuff. But I also want to meet the 2:30 pacer just in case, because historically I have struggled in central park, and if I feel like I'm losing my mojo, running with the pacer for a mile or so may help me get it back.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of year do you consider to be race prep v/s maintenance runs?


For me the fall since marathon weekend has been my main race for the last few years. But it really could be anytime.


----------



## AFwifelife

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of year do you consider to be race prep v/s maintenance runs?



Since I’m pretty much just a rD runner, late summer to fall is race prep and spring to summer is maintenance.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 17 - @camaker  - Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m (Finish/Finish / N/A)
> 17 - @BoilerGirl91  - Leprechaun Chase 5k (NG / N/A)
> 17 - @apdebord  - Wrightsville Beach Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 17 - @GollyGadget  - St. Patrick's Day 5k (22:39 / N/A)
> 17 - @ZellyB  - Shamrox 15K (1:30:xx / N/A)
> 17 - @Chris-Mo  - Shamrox 15k (1:30:xx / N/A)
> 17 - @michigandergirl  - The Irish Jig 5K (NG / N/A)
> 18 - @SarahDisney  - United Airlines NYC Half Marathon (2:40:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If anyone would like to revise a goal or add a race, just let me know. Hope yall have a great race and we look forward to hearing how it goes!



@LSUlakes, could you please take my race off the list?  Not being able to run due to Dopey recovery and subsequent shinjury for 8 of the last 10 weeks pretty much precludes my participation in an ultramarathon.  This will be my first full week back running for grand total of 13-14 miles.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I normally have one goal race in the Spring and one in the Fall. All the time in between is spent as maintenance.

@LSUlakes I had to change my race schedule up. I am not running the All American Half next weekend and I am running the Publix Georgia Half this Sunday instead. Thanks!


----------



## Miranda

JulieODC said:


> Same here. I have 4 miles to do - and I am thinking treadmill.


Same here although I don't really want to do the treadmill.  I'm simultaneously training for my May HM right now on my own DB plan and starting my official training group with my running group for our spring race, a 15K in June, tonight.  Supposedly we're still meeting, but I don't really know if I want to run outdoors.  The sidewalks were awful after the 16-18" we got one week ago, and now we got like 25-26" yesterday.  


ATTQOTD: I run races pretty much all year but I would say I'm only "training" between like mid-late February to late-October. Nov/Dec/Jan/most of Feb are just kinda maintenance in normal years.  Sometimes I run an early/mid-Nov HM, so I might be training up until then.  But other than that I have only run like 5K's at Thanksgiving, in Dec, or in Jan/Feb, and I don't need to be "training" for those.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: For this year at least, I think June will be more about maintenance and recovery. Last half of the season is May 20th, then marathon training begins in July. So I will reduce my mileage slightly in June.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD:
Spring- Summer is mostly maintenance/base building for me with race prep starting in the fall for late winter/spring runDisney. That being said, I don't do a good job of keeping up with the maintenance runs and this year am planning a POT race in October so all that will shift a bit.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: Most races around here are either April, May, June, September or October. Historically that has meant training from Feb-Sept with maintenance Oct-Jan. 

This year is all sorts of different though. The WDW Marathon had me training through my "off season" and I'm planning to run a marathon in Nov... So maybe come December I can enjoy a few weeks of maintenance.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of year do you consider to be race prep v/s maintenance runs?



Generally:
*Race Prep* = March - May, & August - October
*Maintenance Runs* = November - February

But these can change based upon what races I'm doing.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: This is my first real year of training. Every year since 2014, I pretty much signed up for a race and didn't train. I feel like this year is a lot of race prep and not a lot of maintenance runs. I HAVE GOALS AND I WANNA CRUSH THEM.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I have a very difficult time doing maintenance runs when there's not a race on the horizon.  Unfortunately this means that when I run I'm training.  I need to get better at running for its own sake.


----------



## Miranda

Miranda said:


> Same here although I don't really want to do the treadmill.  I'm simultaneously training for my May HM right now on my own DB plan and starting my official training group with my running group for our spring race, a 15K in June, tonight.  Supposedly we're still meeting, but I don't really know if I want to run outdoors.  The sidewalks were awful after the 16-18" we got one week ago, and now we got like 25-26" yesterday.


Well now it's officially canceled for tonight, so I suppose I should be a good safe runner and go run on the treadmill.  Thankfully tonight's workout is only 2 of 4 miles at 30/30 intervals and the other 2 are at 90/30, so the treadmill won't be quite so brutal.  I still cannot figure out how to program it... there MUST be a way!  But I don't know what it is, and punching the buttons so frequently to make it go faster/slower drives me batty.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Miranda said:


> Well now it's officially canceled for tonight, so I suppose I should be a good safe runner and go run on the treadmill.  Thankfully tonight's workout is only 2 of 4 miles at 30/30 intervals and the other 2 are at 90/30, so the treadmill won't be quite so brutal.  I still cannot figure out how to program it... there MUST be a way!  But I don't know what it is, and punching the buttons so frequently to make it go faster/slower drives me batty.



If it makes life easier, you could try and do the same average pace as continuous only on the treadmill.  Just depends on whether you can tolerate that mid range slower pace.


----------



## LSUlakes

It's been a interesting day as a WDW fan. A nice melt about the parking fees and I had my moment about it as well, and realized theirs nothing I can do that will change it because I am still going to go. Glad I booked by two trips already for 2018 though. The 2019 trip for the marathon is not safe from this one though. OR I dont think it will be.


----------



## Chaitali

I generally have my big Spring race in March or April and then it's maintenance runs for me (and races in the 5k to 10k range) until I start training for Fall races.  My goal Fall races are usually in November or December so I guess the training generally starts some time in July or August.  Since my "Fall" race last year was actually 2018 marathon weekend in January, training didn't start until September.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I've only ever raced in February & March.  I guess training would be fall/winter and maintenance the rest of the year although that's usually when I fell off the running wagon.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: From April through all of summer will be maintenance runs for me.


----------



## Nole95

Yesterday QOTD - Forrest Gump hands down.  Love that whole running scene.

Today - Maintenance training runs for me depend on when I have races scheduled.   Following Dopey, I was just doing some maintenance, but now starting to train for a June half.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of year do you consider to be race prep v/s maintenance runs?



Maintenance?  What is this maintenance you speak of?  I generally have goal  races in both the spring and fall. As a response lt, I’m training for the spring race through the winter and early spring and training for the fall race summer and early fall. I guess you could consider the abbreviated training between the goal race and another race that season could be considered maintenance, but that’s inconsistent and dependent on the mix of races I choose to run in a season.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of year do you consider to be race prep v/s maintenance runs?


In 2015 the race prep never ended...which was not a good thing. So, the last couple of years I switched to maintenance mode and scaled back mileage/days per week over the summer months. Last summer I cut back a little too much and for a little too long (as I waited for the official Star Wars LS cancellation). With training for my first marathon beginning in September, I need to do a better job of maintaining fitness this year!


----------



## ZellyB

We are typically training for something year round. Usually a half in the spring and a full and sometimes also a half in the fall and then marathon weekend.


----------



## FFigawi

Next Disney money maker?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I don't really train for distances other than marathon. For 5 of the last 6 years, my target race has been Rocket City, the first week of December. Then I tack a Marathon Weekend event on to that same training cycle. This year I started my marathon training the week after Peachtree, July 4th.

So my year typically looks like this:
Jan-Feb: recover and get fat
Mar-Jul: wake up from hibernation and get in shape for Peachtree (not formal training, but up the pace and distance)
Jul-Nov: marathon training
Dec: recover from RCM for Marathon Weekend

I'm not sure what this fall is going to look like since I'm retired from the marathon.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the area that you live, is there a period of time in which there are not any organized races?
> 
> ATTQOTD: With the warm summers here, the last 5k is usually around the end of May, and they dont really start to pick back up until September. There is a handful of random events, like the freedom mile during the 4th of July weekend, and a few 2 mile races during the middle of the week, but for the most part a lot of nothing. Races with longer distances (10+ miles) will end this month and resume in October.


There are races here in New a England all the time but given the fact my town got 28" of snow on Tuesday I would sign up for one until April probably.  While we still have a chance at a big storm in April the chances are less likely.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite movie that has at least one scene about running?
> 
> ATTQOTD: So many options for this one! I am going to go with the Steve Prefontaine move "Without Limits". Also receiving votes from myself would be "Forest Gump" (Perhaps one of the best movies ever made IMO) and "Patriots Day". So many other options as well and I really enjoy them all!



I love National Lampoons Vacation.   The scene of them running through the parking lot qualifies as one scene about running.   But that Barkley documentary is mesmerizing.  I will be looking into this Badwater documentary next though.  



hauntedcity said:


> My wife and I watched The Barkley Marathons: The Race that Eats Its Young on the plane heading to our first marathon at WDW.  If you haven't watched it, it's available on Netflix and it's INSANE.
> 
> http://barkleymovie.com/



Yep, such a cool watch.   



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of year do you consider to be race prep v/s maintenance runs?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Race prep / race season is October to March, give or take a few weeks one way or the other. Keeping up my fitness level would then be from April to September. Usually April I will run a 5k or 10 to end things, and since nearly every marathon around here is in January, my training plans will start around the second week of September.



Race prep starts in March for me.   I officially registered for the BAA 10K yesterday.  Now I need to start getting ready.   This will be my fourth year in a row for this race.  It's a great day and a great race.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *A non running question today. Are you a fan of March Madness in general? Do you have a team playing in the NCAA or NIT tournament this year and how do you think they will do?

ATTQOTD: I like the excitement of the tournament, but watching games is a hit or miss for me. This year after a very bad year last year, LSU has made it to the NIT. It's not the big dance, but its a move it the right direction and a great turnaround in the new coaches first year. We played a instate team last night, that really dislikes LSU. For a first round NIT game, the place was rocking last night. Sad I was not able to go, but did get to watch it and it was a exciting game. The SEC has 8 teams in the NCAA this year, but i doubt any of them make it past the sweet 16. Next game for the Tigers is Monday at Utah on ESPNU, which of course we do not have


----------



## cavepig

I'll watch some games or bits of games actually & fill out a Bracket. Sadly, Nebraska didn't make it & just lost in the NIT tournament, so boo!  But, Creighton is in the NCAA tournament so there's them to cheer for.  I usually root for Gonzaga too just because.


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD:* It's my favorite sports event of the entire year. Taking the afternoon off today and tomorrow to sit in my recliner and try to keep tabs on multiple games at once. I eat, sleep, and breathe the tournament.

My team is Kentucky. They're a likable bunch of young knuckleheads. I think they win their first game tonight(against Davidson), and lose in the 2nd round to Arizona. But I would LOVE to be wrong about that.

Go Big Blue.

Also, your boy Will Wade got HEATED with that ULL coach last night. As an SEC fan, I got a kick out of it. Will's definitely got some fire in his veins. Glad you guys won that one.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: I like watching the last 10 or so minutes of a close basketball game so these first few days of the tournament work perfectly for me. Sadly, no teams I'm really cheering for made the tournament. My local running store is giving away a free pair of shoes to their pool winner. I'll be following that pretty closely and hoping for some good luck.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I don’t follow college basketball during the regular season, but I love March Madness! We do a family pool every year with my parents and sister (we do bowl game picks too for college football, which we all like much more). 

My team is Oklahoma. I was shocked they made it after their rough last half of the season. The half I’m running Saturday is March Madness themed, and during registration we were asked our favorite team, so apparently I’ll have OU on my bib. Hopefully they make it out with a win today.  

After Oklahoma, I will go for UVA.  

I went to a really tiny school, but the girls team makes it to the tournament often, so I got to cheer during the first round twice which was fun. I don’t follow them anymore though.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A non running question today. Are you a fan of March Madness in general? Do you have a team playing in the NCAA or NIT tournament this year and how do you think they will do?



See my username....so yes and yes!  Providence v. Texas A&M tomorrow and then we'll just have to take care of NC after that!  Also, looking forward  to the Frozen Four, the hockey equivalent to the final four!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

We are big basketball fans in our house, but after spending all of last weekend at the high school boy's state tournament, I need a bit of a breather.... which unfortunately Nebraska basketball provided for me (like @cavepig mentioned... btw, not sure I knew we were from the same state  )
I did fill out a bracket though. At work we do the point based thing, not just wins, so it's always a toss up!


----------



## cavepig

@run.minnie.miles Awesome, Go Huskers!  I didn't post much in the running thread last year, the first year of it I did though.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> Next Disney money maker?
> 
> View attachment 309042



Didn't they do that once with Runner's World?  


ATTQOTD:  Not at all.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I used to be super into it.  I played basketball all growing up and even for a bit at a D1 school.  We made it to the tournament as a #14 seed and nearly upset the #3 seed in our first round game... we only lost by 3, 71-68.  I left the team for personal reasons and completely did a 180 on basketball after that.  I haven't touched a ball since then and do not follow NCAA or pro anymore beyond the general big headlines.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  GO HOGS!  Wooo Pig Sooie.....  Even though I expect them to probably lose tomorrow, or to Purdue. I think both teams are bad match-ups for the Hogs.  

Yes, I will be watching a whole lot of basketball over the next couple of days.  Even though the SEC is considered good this year, I agree that most, if not all, will not make the sweet 16.


----------



## ZellyB

We are not basketball fans, but do usually watch at least part of the tournament.  My husband is usually in a bracket somewhere.  College basketball is fun to watch though and the excitement is infectious and it's always fun to root for that Cinderella team.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A non running question today. Are you a fan of March Madness in general? Do you have a team playing in the NCAA or NIT tournament this year and how do you think they will do?



Love it - today is definitely a Top 3 Sports Day for me. My friends and I usually post up at a bar and watch all day long!

This year is different, though ... I’m actually going to watch my team play in the Dallas regional tonight! #WreckEm


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A non running question today. Are you a fan of March Madness in general? Do you have a team playing in the NCAA or NIT tournament this year and how do you think they will do?



I used to be a much bigger fan of March Madness.  I've got a bracket picked as part of a "team building" at work, and will be following all the games loosely for that, but...  As an NC State Wolfpack fan, I find I can't watch them play basketball without deleterious effects to my mood and heart health.  Players and coaches change, but the @#$#@$ that they pull and have happen to them is constant.  There's even a local term for it.  I'll be watching the results of the tournament pulling for State to go far and Carolina to fail as ignominiously as possible (Murray State, I still love you!).


----------



## Nole95

I love watching some March Madness.  I'll have the CBS website up on my computer this afternoon while working, and then watch some of the games later this evening.

Our team, Florida State, is in.  I think they have a good chance of winning their first game, but will probably be bounced out by Xavier in the round of 32.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A non running question today. Are you a fan of March Madness in general? Do you have a team playing in the NCAA or NIT tournament this year and how do you think they will do?



My alma mater won their conference for the first time and made the Division III playoffs (unclear whether that was for the first time) and the NCAA had to rearrange schedules for them ... and then they lost in the first round.
That's the extent of my interest in college sports. And even that was a stretch for me.

My favorite high school basketball tournament starts today, though. Back in the day my sister used to host a big weekend centered around the tournament and we went to a lot of games, but for the past few years I've just been following along online.


----------



## LSUlakes

KingLlama said:


> Also, your boy Will Wade got HEATED with that ULL coach last night. As an SEC fan, I got a kick out of it. Will's definitely got some fire in his veins. Glad you guys won that one.



The ULL coach deserved every bit of it. All week he talked about how they should be hosting because they had more wins and higher RPI. They have 0 wins against top 100 RPI and the same for first quadrant. Also SOS was very bad for them. He also spook poorly of our arena, and that we are scared to play them. Wade had loops of his comments playing in the locker room since Tuesday. Also included how our big men are soft.... the same guy who had 20+ points 10 boards and so on. The guy knows how to gain support, and he knew this game meant more than the first round of the NIT on a local level. He called a timeout with 10 seconds to go with the game in hand... why? He said "Well they don't get a chance to play us much, so I figured I would let them enjoy it a little bit." He also had a few other nice quotes post game. The guy is just what our basketball program need, and with a top 3 recruiting class coming in next year, they better give that man whatever he ask for and open the check book to retain him. He could, and on his way to becoming the GOAT basketball coach at LSU. 



gjramsey said:


> Even though the SEC is considered good this year, I agree that most, if not all, will not make the sweet 16.



Some of the match-up / brackets do not line up well for the teams in. Like you said, its a up year for the SEC, but very unlikely to win it all.


----------



## Wendy98

Nope, not a college basketball fan but married to a huge fan and live in a city full of them.  Despite not loving it, go Xavier.

I seem to train all year, just at different intensities .  I hate taking too long off because it is like starting over.  I generally take it easier in the summer, specifically the month of July.  That is when we take our big vacation and I don’t want to be tied down with serious trading.  My fall marathon training cycle is more condensed than the spring.

@LSUlakes , I have an undecided race for Sunday.  It is the Heart Mini Marathon.  I usually do the half marathon but thought about doing the 15K.  I am really trying to let my leg heal and not sure a hard hm would be a good idea.  I haven’t done a lot of race prep, so it would definitely be no PR quality race.  Since it benefits American Heart, they take registrations up until race time.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: we aren’t big basketball fans in this house. If we are looking for something to watch, we will watch it but it’s not a necessity. We are mostly football and hockey fans.


----------



## Capang

Attqotd: I like basketball but I'm the only fan in my house, so I don't get to watch much. I do use March Madness as a teaching tool in class when I'm teaching data and stats which happens to be this week . I also used Len Testa's interview in the Dis this week as well for teaching statistical questions.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of year do you consider to be race prep v/s maintenance runs?


ATTQOTD: May through mid-August is maintenance - through Sept. if I'm not doing the WDW marathon. The rest is race prep and recovery.


----------



## chuckille

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A non running question today. Are you a fan of March Madness in general? Do you have a team playing in the NCAA or NIT tournament this year and how do you think they will do?



I am a UCLA fan but this season has been a disaster. From the China trip debacle with 3 kids shoplifting to losing in the play-in game, UCLA has been a disappointment. I’ll still follow the tournament but it’s lost its luster over the past few years. With the big players going to the pros so early and the recruiting scandals recently, the NCAA (not the players) just seems a bit sleazy.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A non running question today. Are you a fan of March Madness in general? Do you have a team playing in the NCAA or NIT tournament this year and how do you think they will do?


DIE HARD! Unfortunately no Wisconsin teams are in the NCAA tournament this year. We do have Marquette in the NIT though and they won last night against Harvard. Today I am skipping class (Don't tell anyone) and watching all the games from start to finish. We have a big basement/man cave with 5 TVs. I am ready to go!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A non running question today. Are you a fan of March Madness in general? Do you have a team playing in the NCAA or NIT tournament this year and how do you think they will do?



I love March Madness! The first four days of the tournament are perfectly made for sitting in a bar watching multiple TVs at once. Speaking of March Madness, there's still time to enter my pool. 

http://www.thesengers.net/pool

Go Blue!



Dis_Yoda said:


> Didn't they do that once with Runner's World?



They did! They offered everyone who paid for the VIP pass entry into a high corral, maybe B?


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I don't like basketball


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: March Madness is one of my favorite sporting events.  I've got 73 brackets in all online free contests.  Made them using random probability and power stats from 538.  Hoping for one great bracket so I can snag me a grand prize!  Of the 73 randomly generated (from probability) brackets, only 2 had the same Final Four, Championship, and Champion.  So a very diversified portfolio.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I enjoy March Madness. College basketball is fun to watch. I just finished up my bracket about an hour ago, hoping my beloved Michigan State Spartans can go all the way!!!



LSUlakes said:


> It's been a interesting day as a WDW fan. A nice melt about the parking fees and I had my moment about it as well, and realized theirs nothing I can do that will change it because I am still going to go. Glad I booked by two trips already for 2018 though. The 2019 trip for the marathon is not safe from this one though. OR I dont think it will be.



I was so bummed to hear this. We've been driving the last few family trips, so another added cost. I guess I'll be using parking fees in my argument to DH on why we should fly next time!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Love watching the tournament and will be cheering on the Wolfpack today! Being the cynical NC State fan that I am, I am not super optimistic they will make it out of the weekend but will be cheering the most on anyways.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am apparently the odd one out. College football is much more important to me and to the people where I live. I am participating in a contest at work, but I have Kentucky and Duke as the final two and apparently they are not very good this year.  Auburn is in it, but I don't expect them to make it very far. War Eagle anyway, LOL!


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD: My beloved Georgia Bulldogs are currently looking for a new basketball coach, so I’m only semi-interested in the tournament— basically just enough to make a semi-intelligent comment or two. I have two sports-obsessed teen boys enjoying their last few days of spring break, so lots of basketball discussions lately. My oldest (17) has several NC schools on his college list, so I guess that’s who I’m pulling for. 

Honestly, I’m much more of a pro basketball fan. Seriously concerned about my beloved San Antonio Spurs this season.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  You'd think I'd like March Madness.  I like sports.  I like competitive things.  I like trying to figure out what will happen and I enjoy playoffs of all types.  Rooting for underdogs is fun.
But my eyes glaze over every year and I just can't get myself hype about it.
If I'd gone to a school with a bigger basketball program or if I liked basketball more maybe it'd be perfect for me.
But...meh.  I've stopped pretending to care about it.

I will bring up the fun fact that my late grandfather played for Villanova during the very first NCAA final four


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> I will bring up the fun fact that my late grandfather played for Villanova during the very first NCAA final four


This is so cool!! I have Villanova in my final 4 this year, so this has to be a sign.


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> This is so cool!! I have Villanova in my final 4 this year, so this has to be a sign.



Ernest Robinson 1938-41


----------



## jennamfeo

Can we get a check in from the Florida people in here?? 

http://www.wpbf.com/article/pedestr...collapses-trapping-people-underneath/19446651


----------



## LSUlakes

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: I am apparently the odd one out. College football is much more important to me and to the people where I live. I am participating in a contest at work, but I have Kentucky and Duke as the final two and apparently they are not very good this year.  Auburn is in it, but I don't expect them to make it very far. War Eagle anyway, LOL!



Yall have a good team this year, but losing that guy to injury really hurt yalls chances for making a deep run in the tournament this year. But crazy things can happen in March!!!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: *14 DAYS UNTIL BASEBALL SEASON!!!! *


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> Can we get a check in from the Florida people in here??
> 
> http://www.wpbf.com/article/pedestr...collapses-trapping-people-underneath/19446651



I just heard about this on the radio!


----------



## gjramsey

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: *14 DAYS UNTIL BASEBALL SEASON!!!! *



ahhh, College Baseball season is in full swing with conference play starts this week.  Go Hogs! 

Always enjoyable watching my Hogs beat up on texas, as they did the past two days.  

But, yes, MLB starting soon is a wonderful thing as well, and the Astros are looking great so far in Fla Spring Training


----------



## gjramsey

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD: March Madness is one of my favorite sporting events.  I've got 73 brackets in all online free contests.  Made them using random probability and power stats from 538.  Hoping for one great bracket so I can snag me a grand prize!  Of the 73 randomly generated (from probability) brackets, only 2 had the same Final Four, Championship, and Champion.  So a very diversified portfolio.




Wait, what???  73 brackets?  Dang, I felt like I had too many with 5.


----------



## DopeyBadger

gjramsey said:


> Wait, what???  73 brackets?  Dang, I felt like I had too many with 5.



I'm a little crazy...


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm a little crazy...



But not as crazy as these people who figured out the math behind one of the lottery games and won millions

http://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/lotto-winners/


----------



## SheHulk

Well my alma mater UPenn is out so my interest in March Madness is over. I like basketball so I’ll probably watch some games, and I worked at Villanova for a little bit so I’ll root for them casually.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I pay attention to March Madness until BYU is eliminated from the tournament.  So it's been more than 3 years since I followed the tournament.  

And as a BYU fan, I have to tell @LSUlakes that I want his Tigers to absolutely crush Utah in their upcoming NIT matchup.


----------



## beatlecat42

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: *14 DAYS UNTIL BASEBALL SEASON!!!! *



this 100%.  o's tickets came through the mail last night, it's starting to feel real...

(am a 5th-gen Cubs fan and they will always be my #1, but proximity makes it easy to watch the Orioles)


----------



## jennamfeo

beatlecat42 said:


> this 100%.  o's tickets came through the mail last night, it's starting to feel real...
> 
> (am a 5th-gen Cubs fan and they will always be my #1, but proximity makes it easy to watch the Orioles)


I know that feeling well! When we lived in MD we went to a few O's games (I really love their stadium) but more so went to Nats games. My Daughter is an Orioles fan because she was born in MD and she thought they were the Oreos. LOL. But now that we live in AZ we will be going to some DBacks games! We got our opening weekend tickets and I am SO excited.
Side note: STL Cardinals fan here. BOO CUBS.


----------



## beatlecat42

jennamfeo said:


> I know that feeling well! When we lived in MD we went to a few O's games (I really love their stadium) but more so went to Nats games. My Daughter is an Orioles fan because she was born in MD and she thought they were the Oreos. LOL. But now that we live in AZ we will be going to some DBacks games! We got our opening weekend tickets and I am SO excited.
> Side note: STL Cardinals fan here. BOO CUBS.



hah, oreos!  That's awesome.  Hope opening weekend goes well   (and boo cardinals!  ;-) )


----------



## PCFriar80

beatlecat42 said:


> hah, *oreos! * That's awesome.  Hope opening weekend goes well   (and boo cardinals!  ;-) )



It looks like you may have to disable "cookies" from this post.


----------



## JulieODC

Miranda said:


> We have like 2 feet of snow and it's still snowing... on top of the foot and a half of snow we got one week ago.
> 
> Where am I going to run!!





Waiting2goback said:


> There are races here in New a England all the time but given the fact my town got 28" of snow on Tuesday I would sign up for one until April probably.  While we still have a chance at a big storm in April the chances are less likely.
> 
> 
> 
> I love National Lampoons Vacation.   The scene of them running through the parking lot qualifies as one scene about running.   But that Barkley documentary is mesmerizing.  I will be looking into this Badwater documentary next though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, such a cool watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Race prep starts in March for me.   I officially registered for the BAA 10K yesterday.  Now I need to start getting ready.   This will be my fourth year in a row for this race.  It's a great day and a great race.



I’m thinking about registering for the BAA 10k - thanks for the good review!

QOtD: not really into college basketball at all.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Capang said:


> Attqotd: I like basketball but I'm the only fan in my house, so I don't get to watch much. I do use March Madness as a teaching tool in class when I'm teaching data and stats which happens to be this week . I also used Len Testa's interview in the Dis this week as well for teaching statistical questions.


 From a retired hs English teacher, Kudos! Got to keep’em interested!
Loved basketball. Played in high school when girls changed from 3 on 3 to a rover situation with 4 quarters (young ones look it up), and then at 2-year college moved up to 5 on 5 and 2 halves. Watched college and pro basketball for years, but have lost interest lately, so March Madness is not such a big deal.


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> This is so cool!! I have Villanova in my final 4 this year, so this has to be a sign.



Villanova is in my Elite Eight! I probably should have put them Final Four, but too late now.


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> Yall have a good team this year, but losing that guy to injury really hurt yalls chances for making a deep run in the tournament this year. But crazy things can happen in March!!!



Completely agree! Pearl has completely turned the basketball program around. I was lucky enough to be in attendance when we beat Kentucky and Alabama and that arena went absolutely nuts! My entire family is from Kentucky, so it is nice to have bragging rights with them at least! I'm much more of a football fan, but my dad loves basketball almost as much as football so he keeps me updated. LOL.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: *14 DAYS UNTIL BASEBALL SEASON!!!! *



For reals ...


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: what @jennamfeo said. been baseball season for a month in our house  love spring training, great chance to learn about up and coming names. 

Regarding March Madness: I follow it more passively, especially when UCLA isn’t in (agree with @chuckille there). @MoanasPapa and I always put a household bracket head-to-head together, but that’s just for bragging rights.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> But not as crazy as these people who figured out the math behind one of the lottery games and won millions
> 
> http://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/lotto-winners/



Love it!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miranda

I can't believe the Beach to Beacon people are making me get up before 7:00 tomorrow morning to register.  Don't they know I work at home and I don't roll out of bed until 8 or 8:30!!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

A little late, but I love March Madness. One of the reasons I'm late to the party. This is the first year since I was about 7 years old that I haven't filled out a bracket. It really was taking the fun out of it for me recently. I want to cheer on the teams I want to win without worrying whether it's "ruining" my bracket. It's all luck anyway. 

My Buckeyes won today, but I'm just glad they made the tournament and have a little life in the program again. I'll be rooting for them against Gonzaga, although I'm not holding out much hope since they've already lost to them this year and they'll be playing as close to a true road game as exists in the NCAA Tournament (well, outside of the teams that have to play Duke and UNC in Charlotte or Greensboro every year).


----------



## McNs

March Madness doesn’t make its way to NZ at all, in graft the term is used to describe Auckland traffic when EVERYONE is back from summer break, including universities (what we call your colleges). 

US sports coverage here is mainly NBA especially with Stephen Adams playing for OKC, Super Bowl is becoming a bit of s thing (though it is on a Monday for us) and a bit of Motorsport.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A non running question today. Are you a fan of March Madness in general? Do you have a team playing in the NCAA or NIT tournament this year and how do you think they will do?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I like the excitement of the tournament, but watching games is a hit or miss for me. This year after a very bad year last year, LSU has made it to the NIT. It's not the big dance, but its a move it the right direction and a great turnaround in the new coaches first year. We played a instate team last night, that really dislikes LSU. For a first round NIT game, the place was rocking last night. Sad I was not able to go, but did get to watch it and it was a exciting game. The SEC has 8 teams in the NCAA this year, but i doubt any of them make it past the sweet 16. Next game for the Tigers is Monday at Utah on ESPNU, which of course we do not have



I don't watch.  Other than the obvious teams like Duke, I have no idea whose in it or the seeding.  Once I got rid of TV these things stopped mattering.  




JulieODC said:


> I’m thinking about registering for the BAA 10k - thanks for the good review!
> 
> QOtD: not really into college basketball at all.



I did a much longer review on last year's thread I believe.  It's such a good race but it does sell out.  I would sign up if your even considering before you can't.


----------



## Miranda

Woot woot, please add a race for me @LSUlakes 

August
04 - Miranda - Beach to Beacon 10K (NG / N/A)


----------



## FFigawi

Miranda said:


> Woot woot, please add a race for me @LSUlakes
> 
> August
> 04 - Miranda - Beach to Beacon 10K (NG / N/A)



See? Getting up at dark o' clock isn't always bad


----------



## KingLlama

Bree said:


> ATTQOTD:  I don't like basketball



Mods, please ban.


----------



## Dis5150

Not even going to try and catch up with all the questions! Been off for a few days with DS visiting us from Cali. But a few comments:

Yay, baseball!! Go Giants!  DH is binge watching TV, knowing that I will be taking it over in a couple weeks, lol! (One TV house.)
Not a basketball fan. Basically not a college sport fan at all, which puts me in the minority living in Arkansas! I tried doing a bracket last year and just guessed at everything and made it to the 3rd round I think. But only because someone else paid for me to enter it, lol.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I don't do basketball


----------



## KingLlama

KSellers88 said:


> Completely agree! Pearl has completely turned the basketball program around. I was lucky enough to be in attendance when *we beat* *Kentucky* and Alabama and that arena went absolutely nuts! *My entire family is from Kentucky, so it is nice to have bragging rights with them* at least! I'm much more of a football fan, but my dad loves basketball almost as much as football so he keeps me updated. LOL.



Hmph.


----------



## JM735

Good Morning!  Relative newbie (to the boards, not running or Disney) joining.

Thanks to @run.minnie.miles for suggesting the thread - her description of ‘friendly (and sometimes sassy) bunch’ sold me instantly.  This is definitely a thread I will not read from the beginning to catch up on the previous 140+ pages.

ATTQOTD: After losing money year after year in office brackets, I decided I’d rather put that money towards more drinks.  I enjoy the hype of March madness, seeing others celebrate or commiserate the wins and losses, but I stay pretty neutral to it otherwise.


----------



## KSellers88

KingLlama said:


> Hmph.



LOL, sorry! I did pick them to go to my final two in my bracket though!


----------



## FredtheDuck

JM735 said:


> Good Morning!  Relative newbie (to the boards, not running or Disney) joining.
> 
> Thanks to @run.minnie.miles for suggesting the thread - her description of ‘friendly (and sometimes sassy) bunch’ sold me instantly.  This is definitely a thread I will not read from the beginning to catch up on the previous 140+ pages.
> 
> ATTQOTD: After losing money year after year in office brackets, I decided I’d rather put that money towards more drinks.  I enjoy the hype of March madness, seeing others celebrate or commiserate the wins and losses, but I stay pretty neutral to it otherwise.



Welcome! I like @run.minnie.miles' description, seems accurate to me!


----------



## ZellyB

FredtheDuck said:


> Welcome! I like @run.minnie.miles' description, seems accurate to me!



The sassy is what makes it great!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Checking in, saying life is great. Took the day off. Went and got a pair of Ghost 10s this morning. Got the 'old man' all grey (Primer Grey, Metallic Charcoal, Ebony according to Brooks). Drank too much beer. Took the shoes out for a hung-over/tipsy shake down run. Shoes fit like a glove, as I knew they would since this is my 14th pair of Ghosts. Glad to say I can hit EB pace, and even approach marathon pace after X+1 beers.

I will leave the algebra up to @Keels to solve for X.


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Checking in, saying life is great. Took the day off. Went and got a pair of Ghost 10s this morning. Got the 'old man' all grey (Primer Grey, Metallic Charcoal, Ebony according to Brooks). Drank too much beer. Took the shoes out for a hung-over/tipsy shake down run. Shoes fit like a glove, as I knew they would since this is my 14th pair of Ghosts. Glad to say I can hit EB pace, and even approach marathon pace after X+1 beers.
> 
> I will leave the algebra up to @Keels to solve for X.



*Puts on glasses*
*Pulls out calculator*
*Does math*
*Takes glasses off, places on table*
[Deep Breath]
"I can confidently say, without a shadow of a doubt and to the last possible decimal point, that X equals ... all the beers."


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> "I can confidently say, without a shadow of a doubt and to the last possible decimal point, that X equals ... all the beers."



Report card: @Keels: Algebra II: A++, works well with others.


----------



## dis_or_dat

FFigawi said:


> But not as crazy as these people who figured out the math behind one of the lottery games and won millions
> 
> http://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/lotto-winners/



Fascinating article!


----------



## flav

Multiple ATTQOTD:

This is the first year that I am always in training mode (except the week recovery after a half). I had to buy YakTrak to be able to run in the snow and ice. Those conditions slow me down and make me work differently (propulsion when no grip, smaller careful steps, balancing).

There are races all year round but I limit the winter distances to 10k to avoid frostbite.

And, honestly, I had no idea what March Madness was until I saw your answers. Basketball and Baseball are inexistant in my life. I do not watch sports on TV anyway. I always prefer to play.


----------



## KingLlama

KSellers88 said:


> LOL, sorry! I did pick them to go to my final two in my bracket though!



You’re forgiven.


----------



## rteetz

Um... UMBC.... I.... Yeah....


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Report card: @Keels: Algebra II: A++, works well with others.



Miss you, buddy.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Um... UMBC.... I.... Yeah....


Ha, yes this! My facebook feed had many similar posts!  I do love a good upset!


----------



## Sanchez

We are in Charlotte now for the NCAA tournament. It is one of the few sporting events my wife follows and she organizes all of the pools.

We saw three average games yesterday and were prepared for Virginia to handle UMBC. Of course, it didn’t work out that way. The Virginia fans were stunned and I think many are now waking up to the realization of what happened. It was surreal.

We have Texas A&M/UNC and K-State/UMBC tomorrow.

If you think running a marathon is tough, try watching basketball for 12 hours.


----------



## lhermiston

Sanchez said:


> If you think running a marathon is tough, try watching basketball for 12 hours.



I’d MUCH rather run a marathon than watch just about anything for 12 hours.


----------



## LSUlakes

JM735 said:


> Good Morning!  Relative newbie (to the boards, not running or Disney) joining.
> 
> Thanks to @run.minnie.miles for suggesting the thread - her description of ‘friendly (and sometimes sassy) bunch’ sold me instantly.  This is definitely a thread I will not read from the beginning to catch up on the previous 140+ pages.
> 
> ATTQOTD: After losing money year after year in office brackets, I decided I’d rather put that money towards more drinks.  I enjoy the hype of March madness, seeing others celebrate or commiserate the wins and losses, but I stay pretty neutral to it otherwise.



Welcome to the thread! Happy you found your way over here and hope you find the discussions both entertaining and useful. If you have a race you would like me to add to the OP, just let me know the following info:

Date - Username - Race name w/ distance (Goal / Result) Obviously the result will come after the event if you decide you want to share your results with us. Thanks!


----------



## apdebord

So in my answer I wrote that Oklahoma is my team, but after that I’ll be going for Virginia.....uhhhhh. Time to find a new team!


----------



## lhermiston

I guess I can't get too much of the Disboards, so I started following this thread today, as well. I can typically be found over in the Marathon 2019 thread, as well.

I'll be doing Dopey in 2019, but my next big race is next month, so here goes:

4/29 - lhermiston - Run CRANDIC, 26.2 (Goal - 4 hours/Result - TBD!!)


----------



## beatlecat42

rteetz said:


> Um... UMBC.... I.... Yeah....



I worked there for 4 years and would never have imagined something like this...they're so proud of the fact that they don't have a football team, but do have a nationally-ranked chess team.  Wow.

In running/walking news, I *really* want to do Space Coast half marathon, but am trigger-shy about the timing and $$$...I think the space nerd in me just might win out...


----------



## chuckille

@LSUlakes, can you please add my next race to the list...

4/15- chuckille- Silicon Valley Half-Marathon- Goal 1:45:00

Thank you!


----------



## CDKG

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!!! This morning I ran a local St. Paddy's Day 10k. I haven't run a 10k for time (non-Disney 10k) in a few years. My A goal was a new 10k PR (<1:05:51). My B goal was to PR this course (<1:07:20).

Honestly, going in I wasn't sure if I was going to achieve either goal. I started training at a slower pace in December. While I read about what a struggle training slow is for most of you, I have found running a slow 11:05-11:40 pace all too comfortable. While I have thrown in a faster 10:25 pace run about once a week, I honestly wasn't sure if my fitness level was really where I wanted it to be.

This 10k course begins downtown, travels downhill and over a fairly steep overpass before leveling out on the waterfront. The waterfront portion is completely flat. However, it's an out and back. So that means turning around just past mile 3 and eventually back over the overpass and uphill to the finish. I remembered how difficult that uphill finish was in the past and was not looking forward to it. (I hate running hills and honestly don't train for them.)

My legs felt heavy for the first mile (my fastest, thanks to the downhill). But, I eventually found my groove and just kept pushing, one mile at a time. While the hills at the end did slow me down, I had run strong enough that I knew I was in a good place. In the end, I ran a new 10k PR of 1:03:42!!!


----------



## roxymama

CDKG said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!!! This morning I ran a local St. Paddy's Day 10k. I haven't run a 10k for time (non-Disney 10k) in a few years. My A goal was a new 10k PR (<1:05:51). My B goal was to PR this course (<1:07:20).
> 
> Honestly, going in I wasn't sure if I was going to achieve either goal. I started training at a slower pace in December. While I read about what a struggle training slow is for most of you, I have found running a slow 11:05-11:40 pace all too comfortable. While I have thrown in a faster 10:25 pace run about once a week, I honestly wasn't sure if my fitness level was really where I wanted it to be.
> 
> This 10k course begins downtown, travels downhill and over a fairly steep overpass before leveling out on the waterfront. The waterfront portion is completely flat. However, it's an out and back. So that means turning around just past mile 3 and eventually back over the overpass and uphill to the finish. I remembered how difficult that uphill finish was in the past and was not looking forward to it. (I hate running hills and honestly don't train for them.)
> 
> My legs felt heavy for the first mile (my fastest, thanks to the downhill). But, I eventually found my groove and just kept pushing, one mile at a time. While the hills at the end did slow me down, I had run strong enough that I knew I was in a good place. In the end, I ran a new 10k PR of 1:03:42!!!



That's a great improvement!  Congrats!


----------



## DopeyBadger

CDKG said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!!! This morning I ran a local St. Paddy's Day 10k. I haven't run a 10k for time (non-Disney 10k) in a few years. My A goal was a new 10k PR (<1:05:51). My B goal was to PR this course (<1:07:20).
> 
> Honestly, going in I wasn't sure if I was going to achieve either goal. I started training at a slower pace in December. While I read about what a struggle training slow is for most of you, I have found running a slow 11:05-11:40 pace all too comfortable. While I have thrown in a faster 10:25 pace run about once a week, I honestly wasn't sure if my fitness level was really where I wanted it to be.
> 
> This 10k course begins downtown, travels downhill and over a fairly steep overpass before leveling out on the waterfront. The waterfront portion is completely flat. However, it's an out and back. So that means turning around just past mile 3 and eventually back over the overpass and uphill to the finish. I remembered how difficult that uphill finish was in the past and was not looking forward to it. (I hate running hills and honestly don't train for them.)
> 
> My legs felt heavy for the first mile (my fastest, thanks to the downhill). But, I eventually found my groove and just kept pushing, one mile at a time. While the hills at the end did slow me down, I had run strong enough that I knew I was in a good place. In the end, I ran a new 10k PR of 1:03:42!!!


----------



## PCFriar80

CDKG said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!!! This morning I ran a local St. Paddy's Day 10k. I haven't run a 10k for time (non-Disney 10k) in a few years. My A goal was a new 10k PR (<1:05:51). My B goal was to PR this course (<1:07:20).
> 
> Honestly, going in I wasn't sure if I was going to achieve either goal. I started training at a slower pace in December. While I read about what a struggle training slow is for most of you, I have found running a slow 11:05-11:40 pace all too comfortable. While I have thrown in a faster 10:25 pace run about once a week, I honestly wasn't sure if my fitness level was really where I wanted it to be.
> 
> This 10k course begins downtown, travels downhill and over a fairly steep overpass before leveling out on the waterfront. The waterfront portion is completely flat. However, it's an out and back. So that means turning around just past mile 3 and eventually back over the overpass and uphill to the finish. I remembered how difficult that uphill finish was in the past and was not looking forward to it. (I hate running hills and honestly don't train for them.)
> 
> My legs felt heavy for the first mile (my fastest, thanks to the downhill). But, I eventually found my groove and just kept pushing, one mile at a time. While the hills at the end did slow me down, I had run strong enough that I knew I was in a good place. In the end, I ran a new 10k PR of 1:03:42!!!


  That was as close to St. Paddy's Day that I could come!


----------



## SarahDisney

Quick question, guys (not that I think anyone's around on a Saturday night, but I figured I'd drop in just in case) - how do we feel about allergy pills and nothing new on race day?
I have a bit of a painful skin reaction that I'm afraid will bother me during my half tomorrow, and the only thing that helps is antihistamines.
I've taken this particular allergy pill before (in fact, I took it on Wednesday), but never on long run day. And I have taken an allergy pill on race day, but that was a slightly different medication, and it was a 10K.
Do we think I'm okay to take it tomorrow before the race? Or do we think I'm better off taking something before bed tonight and hoping it lasts? (the pills are 24 hours, so I think taking something tonight may help)


----------



## FredtheDuck

SarahDisney said:


> Quick question, guys (not that I think anyone's around on a Saturday night, but I figured I'd drop in just in case) - how do we feel about allergy pills and nothing new on race day?
> I have a bit of a painful skin reaction that I'm afraid will bother me during my half tomorrow, and the only thing that helps is antihistamines.
> I've taken this particular allergy pill before (in fact, I took it on Wednesday), but never on long run day. And I have taken an allergy pill on race day, but that was a slightly different medication, and it was a 10K.
> Do we think I'm okay to take it tomorrow before the race? Or do we think I'm better off taking something before bed tonight and hoping it lasts? (the pills are 24 hours, so I think taking something tonight may help)



How has it impacted you when you’ve taken it for other runs? Did you notice any difference at all? Even a little? I take allergy meds and haven’t noticed an impact on running, but I take them for full seasons, not for acute flares. 

Have you thought about an antihistamine cream like a cortisone or Benadryl cream?


----------



## LdyStormy76

SarahDisney said:


> Do we think I'm okay to take it tomorrow before the race? Or do we think I'm better off taking something before bed tonight and hoping it lasts? (the pills are 24 hours, so I think taking something tonight may help)



If you are currently having issues my suggestion is to take a pill tonight so that it gets into your system and starts working. Not knowing what helps I would suggest also having either a Benadryl or Neosporin type ointment to put on tomorrow as soon as you have finished to counter any additional surface irritation that occurs during the race.

Good luck.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

SarahDisney said:


> Do we think I'm okay to take it tomorrow before the race? Or do we think I'm better off taking something before bed tonight and hoping it lasts? (the pills are 24 hours, so I think taking something tonight may help)


I am not a doctor, and I don't even play one on TV, but I'm voting for this: 'taking something before bed tonight and hoping it lasts'. And use whatever topical remedies are available, as they are less likely to have side-effects.

The 'nothing new on race day' rule will very rarely lead you astray.

All that being said: have a good race, and I can't wait for the recap.


----------



## SarahDisney

FredtheDuck said:


> How has it impacted you when you’ve taken it for other runs? Did you notice any difference at all? Even a little? I take allergy meds and haven’t noticed an impact on running, but I take them for full seasons, not for acute flares.
> 
> Have you thought about an antihistamine cream like a cortisone or Benadryl cream?





LdyStormy76 said:


> If you are currently having issues my suggestion is to take a pill tonight so that it gets into your system and starts working. Not knowing what helps I would suggest also having either a Benadryl or Neosporin type ointment to put on tomorrow as soon as you have finished to counter any additional surface irritation that occurs during the race.
> 
> Good luck.





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I am not a doctor, and I don't even play one on TV, but I'm voting for this: 'taking something before bed tonight and hoping it lasts'. And use whatever topical remedies are available, as they are less likely to have side-effects.
> 
> The 'nothing new on race day' rule will very rarely lead you astray.
> 
> All that being said: have a good race, and I can't wait for the recap.



Thanks for all the advice!
Creams don't really work so well for me (and I don't actually even know if I have any in the house right now) because I have a tendency to scratch or rub them off before they get a chance to take effect, so the pill is really the best thing for me generally. I think I'll take something before bed tonight ... I've never had any negative effects from the pill, but better safe than sorry.

Thanks!


----------



## JulieODC

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I am not a doctor, and I don't even play one on TV, but I'm voting for this: 'taking something before bed tonight and hoping it lasts'. And use whatever topical remedies are available, as they are less likely to have side-effects.
> 
> The 'nothing new on race day' rule will very rarely lead you astray.
> 
> All that being said: have a good race, and I can't wait for the recap.



I agree - take one now! Is it a 24hr? Mine usually kick in and last, so if yours do too, you’ll be covered through the race. I’ve never found them to impact my running either.

Have a great race tomorrow!! Looking forward to the recap!


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> Quick question, guys (not that I think anyone's around on a Saturday night, but I figured I'd drop in just in case) - how do we feel about allergy pills and nothing new on race day?
> I have a bit of a painful skin reaction that I'm afraid will bother me during my half tomorrow, and the only thing that helps is antihistamines.
> I've taken this particular allergy pill before (in fact, I took it on Wednesday), but never on long run day. And I have taken an allergy pill on race day, but that was a slightly different medication, and it was a 10K.
> Do we think I'm okay to take it tomorrow before the race? Or do we think I'm better off taking something before bed tonight and hoping it lasts? (the pills are 24 hours, so I think taking something tonight may help)



“Nothing new on race day” is an idealistic saying and there’s a time when pragmatism has to rule the day. It sounds like that painful skin reaction is already “something new on race day”, So you’re really in a pick your poison situation. Do you want to (most likely) run an entire race in pain with a skin reaction or do you want to alleviate that and hope the antihistamine doesn’t interfere with the race?  I’d go with the unknown of the antihistamine over a skin reaction compounded by sweating on it every time. Even if the drug degrades your performance slightly, it’s probably preferable to have a slightly slower, comfortable race than an agonizing PR. 

If it’s a 24 hour pill, taking it early really doesn’t help from a race day standpoint because those pills are designed to keep the medicine in your system. It might help, though, from an efficacy standpoint. I’d rather give the antihistamine time to fully quell the reaction in a calm situation rather than making it start fighting a flare up under race stresses. 

Regardless of your choice, best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## Miranda

I think I threw "nothing new on race day" out the window when my first race after getting back into running, Tink 2015, I wore a pair of new-to-me brand of socks for the HM that I bought the day before at the expo.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Caught up! (Again.)  So I am emerging from lurkdom. (Again.)  

@LSUlakes - Can you add the following for me?

March 25 - MickeyMomma - Covenant Health Knoxville Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
November 3 - MickeyMomma - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (TBD / N/A)
November 4 - MickeyMomma - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)

This year will be my first time running the Wine & Dine Weekend and I'm pretty excited to run a new half course at Disney.  It may almost, ALMOST, make up for not being there for Marathon Weekend in January.


----------



## LdyStormy76

SarahDisney said:


> Creams don't really work so well for me (and I don't actually even know if I have any in the house right now) because I have a tendency to scratch or rub them off before they get a chance to take effect, so the pill is really the best thing for me generally.



Fighting the compulsion to scratch an allergic reaction is hard.  I end up in a long sleeve tshirt and hooded sweatshirt with the hood up to keep my hands away from my arms and top of head.  Here is to hoping the pill kept things under control for the race.


----------



## michigandergirl

My 12 year old son and I ran the Irish Jig 5K yesterday. We ran with a bunch of kids from his middle school as part of a Health Quest group. The kids did great and my son only needed to walk up the hills. After about 2.5 miles, he said he was hungry, so I said “well run faster then and there will be a free banana for you at the finish”, to which I got the lovely eye roll.  Proud of his effort despite the eye rolls.

Official time: 32:48


----------



## apdebord

Wrightsville Beach Half Recap: I signed up for this race because I was going to be in the general area as my husband was running Badwater Cape Fear 50 Miler and it was something to keep me occupied. Saturday morning started off with me missing my 4 AM alarm by 16 minutes. Quickly got dressed and got out the door about 10 minutes behind schedule. Dropped my husband off at the ferry in the town we were staying in- his race is on a barrier island off the NC coast only accessible by boats. There’s no cars on the island! I then drove 45 minutes up to Wilmington where the shuttle would take me to the start line. The drive was boring down a 2 lane unlit highway, but I had food so I managed to stay awake. I parked at 6:15 and ran to the shuttles because I knew the last one was leaving at 6:20. I did make it and found a huge line of people still waiting, so I’m guessing there were transportation issues. They did hold the race for 10 minutes, so we started at 6:50. I had woken up a little dizzy and the shuttle did not help. But arriving right at the start and just jumping right in helped me to not dwell on that. The first 3ish miles are in Wrightsville Beach and I felt that it was pretty crowded. It was self-corralled with half and full going together. Also, I’m kind of scared of bridges and we had to run over a drawbridge in those first few miles. Although they put a little something down, those grates at the top were not fun. I was happy to not be too fatigued when we did that. We then entered a neighborhood for approximately 5 miles and this is where I began to hate the race. It was long and boring. No real elevation, but rolling little hills that I’m not used to. Beautiful homes and great course support, but there was 2-way traffic so lots of weaving. I’d start to break away, then a car would come. Around mile 8 we turned onto a main road, and had to cross a major intersection. One driver was not happy, he was laying on his horn and just took off when the officer told him to stop. So, kind of scary and I definitely sprinted when I crossed. Then a mile in a shopping center before entering a very nice path in a park. Still too narrow for my liking, but pretty. The last mile was mostly inside UNC-Wilmington. I hit the 12 mile marker and knew I had to finish in 17 minutes in order to PR so I was convinced I had it in the bag. I had been tracking .1 over on Strava consistently during the race, so I figured I’d finish at 13.2. I have been having a lot of calf issues, and had a couple of cramps around mile 10 so I took a walk break from 12-12.3 and came up with a game plan. I decided to run straight to 13 on Strava (I do 2/1 intervals) then walk until I hit the 13 mile marker on the course and then sprint it in. I’ve actually been training like that, intervals until the last mile.  I was able to do the straight run without any weaving and tried to stick to the shortest route. Well, I never saw the 13 mile marker and we turned the corner after I hit 13.1 on Strava and I couldn’t even see the finish line. My calf was hurting badly and toes were cramped, so I jogged until my PR time went by and I missed it by about a minute and a half. I ended up tracking .3 over, so not bad normally, just sucks a little that most of the overtracking happened during the last mile. I honestly am very confused by that last mile, there’s no way I did a true 1.1 miles in 18:30, I think I can casually walk faster than that. Oh well.  I have a good chance at a new PR next month as long as I stay healthy. The finish line was nice and they gave us a reusable grocery bag with all the typical refreshments. So much nicer than being handed everything individually. The medals were delayed due to shipping, so I guess I’ll get that in the mail. They also don’t do shirts, they give out pajama pants. A nice change.

My husband rocked Badwater 50 Miler. He finished in 8:21 and is moving better than I am today! Beautiful island! 

Me with my Publix bag instead of medal:


And my husband with his buckle:


----------



## ZellyB

Shamrox 15k report:

I ran this race on Saturday along with my DH @Chris-Mo .  Full recap in my journal here 

TLDR:  Finish time of 1:34:34

A touch longer than I was hoping for (groin strain 2 weeks before hampered my final training), but a new PR for the 15K distance smashing my old record of 1:48:38.   Good enough for 6th out of 25 in my division as well, so not medal worthy, but I'll take it.    Thanks to @DopeyBadger for the training plan.  On to our next race, a half marathon in April.


----------



## flav

I have a question for those who run multiple races during one weekend. I thought I could wait until my tapering in May but my mind keeps wandering to it, even during training runs:
What objectives do you set? What would you recommend in the following  situation (I am looking at you all Dopey’s)?

The Ottawa Voyageur Challenge consist of three races. Of course, finishing all three in good health is the primary objective.

Day         Time  Distance PR to beat
Saturday 4:00PM    5k     24min50s
Saturday 6:30PM    10k   54min50s
Sunday   9:00AM    Half   2h45min*
*The Half PR is making at least 20 stops for pictures at Disney, I was and am training for a time between 1h50 and 2h10.

As we get closer to that weekend, I’ll be able to evaluate my abilities at that time. The weather will also be a factor.

But if all is well, do I try to beat my PRs? Which ones? Or do I just try to keep the total to under 3h40min? Going for steady pace throughout?

TIA


----------



## SarahDisney

*Race Recap - United Airlines NYC Half*:

*The Amazing*:
- This course was so much fun! The energy was electric, there was a lot to see, and it was just an overall good time. There were lots of DJs and bands all along the course, a decent number of spectators, and just some really fun people running this race.
- I was one of the first 20,000 people to ever run on the roadway of the Manhattan Bridge. This is the first time it's ever been closed off for a running event (even though this race is a few years old, it was a new course this year). I'm part of history!
- Thanks to my fancy @DopeyBadger plan, I got myself a nice new PR and finished the race feeling decent!

*The Good:*
- Even though I only stopped at one water stop (I carry water with me when I run), it looked like there were a decent number of water and gatorade stops. NYRR usually does a good job with logistics, and this was no exception.
- Photographers were definitely present on the course! It's marathonfoto, though, so ... there's that. I'm probably not paying marathonfoto prices for these pictures.
- Free medal engraving for NYRR members!

*The Bad:*
- There was a lot of crowding at certain points in the course (I think the worst part for me was the Manhattan Bridge)
- I don't love ending the race in Central Park

*The Ugly*:
*- *Weather. It was colder than I wanted, and the wind was nasty. The wheelchair mens division winner said it best ... "13 miles with headwind is not fair."

*Official Time: 2:27:50*
That's a 3:18 (I think) PR and 9 minutes better than my last half!

Overall, I loved this race. The course was great, the people were great, and I had such a good time. I'm halfway to earning guaranteed entry for next year, and I'm really excited to do it again! Highly recommended for anyone who can get guaranteed entry or is willing to deal with the lottery and/or fundraising.

Allergy update: I took the pill before bed last night. I was fine during the race. Thanks for all the helpful advice!
My hand itches like crazy right now, though.


----------



## Chris-Mo

SarahDisney said:


> *Race Recap - United Airlines NYC Half*:
> 
> *Official Time: 2:27:50*
> That's a 3:18 (I think) PR and 9 minutes better than my last half!




Congratulations!!


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> *Race Recap - United Airlines NYC Half*:
> 
> *The Amazing*:
> - This course was so much fun! The energy was electric, there was a lot to see, and it was just an overall good time. There were lots of DJs and bands all along the course, a decent number of spectators, and just some really fun people running this race.
> - I was one of the first 20,000 people to ever run on the roadway of the Manhattan Bridge. This is the first time it's ever been closed off for a running event (even though this race is a few years old, it was a new course this year). I'm part of history!
> - Thanks to my fancy @DopeyBadger plan, I got myself a nice new PR and finished the race feeling decent!
> 
> *The Good:*
> - Even though I only stopped at one water stop (I carry water with me when I run), it looked like there were a decent number of water and gatorade stops. NYRR usually does a good job with logistics, and this was no exception.
> - Photographers were definitely present on the course! It's marathonfoto, though, so ... there's that. I'm probably not paying marathonfoto prices for these pictures.
> - Free medal engraving for NYRR members!
> 
> *The Bad:*
> - There was a lot of crowding at certain points in the course (I think the worst part for me was the Manhattan Bridge)
> - I don't love ending the race in Central Park
> 
> *The Ugly*:
> *- *Weather. It was colder than I wanted, and the wind was nasty. The wheelchair mens division winner said it best ... "13 miles with headwind is not fair."
> 
> *Official Time: 2:27:50*
> That's a 3:18 (I think) PR and 9 minutes better than my last half!
> 
> Overall, I loved this race. The course was great, the people were great, and I had such a good time. I'm halfway to earning guaranteed entry for next year, and I'm really excited to do it again! Highly recommended for anyone who can get guaranteed entry or is willing to deal with the lottery and/or fundraising.
> 
> Allergy update: I took the pill before bed last night. I was fine during the race. Thanks for all the helpful advice!
> My hand itches like crazy right now, though.



Congrats!!! You did awesome (especially with the wind!).


----------



## SarahDisney

Chris-Mo said:


> Congratulations!!



Thank you!



roxymama said:


> Congrats!!! You did awesome (especially with the wind!).



Thank you! Yeah, I really could have done without that wind ...


----------



## JulieODC

SarahDisney said:


> *Race Recap - United Airlines NYC Half*:
> 
> *The Amazing*:
> - This course was so much fun! The energy was electric, there was a lot to see, and it was just an overall good time. There were lots of DJs and bands all along the course, a decent number of spectators, and just some really fun people running this race.
> - I was one of the first 20,000 people to ever run on the roadway of the Manhattan Bridge. This is the first time it's ever been closed off for a running event (even though this race is a few years old, it was a new course this year). I'm part of history!
> - Thanks to my fancy @DopeyBadger plan, I got myself a nice new PR and finished the race feeling decent!
> 
> *The Good:*
> - Even though I only stopped at one water stop (I carry water with me when I run), it looked like there were a decent number of water and gatorade stops. NYRR usually does a good job with logistics, and this was no exception.
> - Photographers were definitely present on the course! It's marathonfoto, though, so ... there's that. I'm probably not paying marathonfoto prices for these pictures.
> - Free medal engraving for NYRR members!
> 
> *The Bad:*
> - There was a lot of crowding at certain points in the course (I think the worst part for me was the Manhattan Bridge)
> - I don't love ending the race in Central Park
> 
> *The Ugly*:
> *- *Weather. It was colder than I wanted, and the wind was nasty. The wheelchair mens division winner said it best ... "13 miles with headwind is not fair."
> 
> *Official Time: 2:27:50*
> That's a 3:18 (I think) PR and 9 minutes better than my last half!
> 
> Overall, I loved this race. The course was great, the people were great, and I had such a good time. I'm halfway to earning guaranteed entry for next year, and I'm really excited to do it again! Highly recommended for anyone who can get guaranteed entry or is willing to deal with the lottery and/or fundraising.
> 
> Allergy update: I took the pill before bed last night. I was fine during the race. Thanks for all the helpful advice!
> My hand itches like crazy right now, though.



Great recap - and congrats on the PR, despite not-fun weather!


----------



## SarahDisney

JulieODC said:


> Great recap - and congrats on the PR, despite not-fun weather!



Thank you!


----------



## jmasgat

flav said:


> I have a question for those who run multiple races during one weekend. I thought I could wait until my tapering in May but my mind keeps wandering to it, even during training runs:
> What objectives do you set? What would you recommend in the following  situation (I am looking at you all Dopey’s)?
> 
> The Ottawa Voyageur Challenge consist of three races. Of course, finishing all three in good health is the primary objective.
> 
> Day         Time  Distance PR to beat
> Saturday 4:00PM    5k     24min50s
> Saturday 6:30PM    10k   54min50s
> Sunday   9:00AM    Half   2h45min*
> *The Half PR is making at least 20 stops for pictures at Disney, I was and am training for a time between 1h50 and 2h10.
> 
> As we get closer to that weekend, I’ll be able to evaluate my abilities at that time. The weather will also be a factor.
> 
> But if all is well, do I try to beat my PRs? Which ones? Or do I just try to keep the total to under 3h40min? Going for steady pace throughout?
> 
> TIA



Unless you are DopeyBadger, the idea of trying to PR all 3 races is not something I would recommend, and especially since 2 are on the same day.  Going for one? Sure. Seems like the 1/2 would be the one--you clearly can do around 2hr and change (based on your 5/10k PR).  You can treat Saturday like a couple of easy training runs.

Good luck.


----------



## JohnFilipoff

@LSUlakes  Can you please add the following to the list?


May 12 - JohnFilipoff - Carolina Brewfest Half Marathon (1:42:00 / N/A)
Nov 4 - JohnFilipoff - Disney Wine and Dine Half Marathon (1:39:00 / N/A)


----------



## DopeyBadger

flav said:


> I have a question for those who run multiple races during one weekend. I thought I could wait until my tapering in May but my mind keeps wandering to it, even during training runs:
> What objectives do you set? What would you recommend in the following  situation (I am looking at you all Dopey’s)?
> 
> The Ottawa Voyageur Challenge consist of three races. Of course, finishing all three in good health is the primary objective.
> 
> Day         Time  Distance PR to beat
> Saturday 4:00PM    5k     24min50s
> Saturday 6:30PM    10k   54min50s
> Sunday   9:00AM    Half   2h45min*
> *The Half PR is making at least 20 stops for pictures at Disney, I was and am training for a time between 1h50 and 2h10.
> 
> As we get closer to that weekend, I’ll be able to evaluate my abilities at that time. The weather will also be a factor.
> 
> But if all is well, do I try to beat my PRs? Which ones? Or do I just try to keep the total to under 3h40min? Going for steady pace throughout?
> 
> TIA



Agree with @jmasgat.  Your 5k/10k races are in the afternoon/evening and back to back.  So they're more like a 15k than a 5k or 10k.  Plus being in the evening puts them closer to the HM by time of day which increases the difficulty.  I'd recommend taking the 5k/10k easier (like 60 sec slower than marathon pace OR the slowest you've run in training) and going for it on the HM.  Although, the performance of the HM is likely to be effected even by an easy 15k the night before.  

I think the decision comes down to whether you want as good a HM performance as you can get OR a combinatorial time to beat.  But going for 3 PRs would be pretty risky.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Yesterday morning I was watching a little TV and saw that the LA Marathon was being aired. I got to watch the last 20-30 minutes of the men and women leaders. BTW the women's race was a good one! So, my question is, do you watch a marathon if it's on TV? 

ATTQOTD: It's not very often that a marathon is televised, but if one is I usually watch some if not all of it. Coming up soon is the Boston Marathon which I normally watch when I get home from work that day. I do have to activate a channel to do so, but its worth it. This year we will be at WDW during the event, so I will just keep up with it on social media.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: not really. Made that mistake once and all I saw were people vomiting. I can't handle that lol. I don't mind watching them in person and have done so several times to cheer on an older brother but even then I have a hard time watching people get sick or struggle to finish.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday morning I was watching a little TV and saw that the LA Marathon was being aired. I got to watch the last 20-30 minutes of the men and women leaders. BTW the women's race was a good one! So, my question is, do you watch a marathon if it's on TV?



I don't go out of out of my way to watch a marathon l, but if it's on and I'm not watching anything else, I might watched. I watched part of the NYC marathon in November and got to see Shalane Flannigan win, which was cool.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday morning I was watching a little TV and saw that the LA Marathon was being aired. I got to watch the last 20-30 minutes of the men and women leaders. BTW the women's race was a good one! So, my question is, do you watch a marathon if it's on TV?


The Olympics usually but I don’t often come across a marathon.


----------



## FlashAM7

Question for those of you that drink beet juice. I know it's been extremely popular among runners, but what is a good beet root powder to buy? Amazon has more than 50 different types of beet powder. Are they all the same or are any of them better than others?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attqotd:  I do not watch any sports on tv


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday morning I was watching a little TV and saw that the LA Marathon was being aired. I got to watch the last 20-30 minutes of the men and women leaders. BTW the women's race was a good one! So, my question is, do you watch a marathon if it's on TV?


I watched the LA marathon a few years ago when it was the olympic trial, but I didn't watch yesterday. I like to watch Boston if possible and also the olympics, but I don't seek out marathons to watch on TV>


----------



## JohnFilipoff

ATTQOTD: If I come across one, I'll watch.  I more enjoy watching IronMan races, again if you happen to come across it.


----------



## JM735

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday morning I was watching a little TV and saw that the LA Marathon was being aired. I got to watch the last 20-30 minutes of the men and women leaders. BTW the women's race was a good one! So, my question is, do you watch a marathon if it's on TV?



It's rare that I come across a marathon on TV (I'm pretty bad about gravitating to what's in the DVR).  But there have been a few; I think I've seen parts of the Olympics, Boston and Chicago on TV.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday morning I was watching a little TV and saw that the LA Marathon was being aired. I got to watch the last 20-30 minutes of the men and women leaders. BTW the women's race was a good one! So, my question is, do you watch a marathon if it's on TV?


I enjoy recording and watching some of the big international marathons, especially if I’m familiar with the Americans running. It’s fun to cheer them on and then FF through the commercials. Or, I may have it on in the background while running on my treadmill. I love seeing the beautiful cities (especially fun if I’ve visited them before)!


----------



## Chaitali

I've watched the Boston and NYC marathons on tv, as well as the marathon during the Rio Olympics.  Last year I was on a long run during the NYC marathon so I recorded it and watched it during my post-run meal


----------



## ZellyB

I don't typically watch marathons on TV.  I think I've seen portions of Boston before and the Olympics but that's it.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I’ll watch them on occasion. Most times I forget when a major one is going on and just happen to see it on the guide.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday morning I was watching a little TV and saw that the LA Marathon was being aired. I got to watch the last 20-30 minutes of the men and women leaders. BTW the women's race was a good one! So, my question is, do you watch a marathon if it's on TV?



Only the Twilight Zone marathon.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  I will search for and watch coverage of Boston.  I will check out other marathons if there are racers that I am interested in, e.g. Shalane, Desi, etc.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FlashAM7 said:


> Question for those of you that drink beet juice. I know it's been extremely popular among runners, but what is a good beet root powder to buy? Amazon has more than 50 different types of beet powder. Are they all the same or are any of them better than others?



Beet-It Sport (not powder based) is the most commonly scientifically researched Beet supplement.  Not necessarily because it is the best, but because it has a controlled dosage of Nitrates (which is the key component to the enhancements you are likely seeking).  The company also makes a placebo controlled Beet product without Nitrates which aides in scientific research.  Since Nitrates are the key component of Beet root, you'll want to make sure to find something with a controlled dosage.  You have to ask yourself your personal reason for taking a Beet supplement.  Is it for the potential cardiovascular/blood pressure improvements, or are you looking for performance benefits in endurance racing?  That will dictate the necessary dosage level, timing of consumption, and dosing regimen.

Additional Background Info from when I gave Beet Juice a try:



Spoiler: Beet Root other supplement info



The other change is I'm going to give the Beet Shot Pro (Concentrated Beet Juice) a try. I was having a conversation with another DIS user about the effects of Beet Juice on endurance performance and whether the scientific research supported the idea. This is what I surmised from the research:

Conclusions

-Acute supplementation (one time) with beetroot juice may have an ergogenic effect on reducing VO2 at less than or equal to VO2max intensity, while improving the relationship between watts required and VO2 level, mechanisms that make it possible to enable increase time-to-exhaustion at less than or equal to VO2max intensity.

-In addition to improving efficiency and performance in various time trials or increasing time-to-exhaustion at submaximal intensities, chronic supplementation with beetroot juice may improve cardiorespiratory performance at the anaerobic threshold and VO2max intensities.

-Apparently, the effects of supplementation with beetroot juice might not have a positive interaction with caffeine supplementation, mitigating the effects of beetroot juice intake on cardiorespiratory performance, however, more work is needed to confirm the results of these investigations because the number of studies analyzing the effects of the combination of beetroot juice with other supplements, such as caffeine, is limited.

-Intake of beetroot juice should be initiated within 90 min before athletic effort, since the peak value of NO3 occurs within 2–3 h after ingestion. At least 6–8 mmol (400mg) of NO3 intake is required, which can be increased in athletes with a high level of training.

-Can't use mouthwash because it destroys the necessary type of bacteria in the mouth. The reason the Beet Juice works is because it increases the amount of NO3 and that occurs because of the breakdown of the Beet Juice by the bacteria as it is being swallowed. I also read that you shouldn't chew gum either.

What's interesting to me is the research is based on two time frames: Acute (one time) and Chronic (6 days). The 6 day data seems to suggest additional benefits above and beyond the acute dosing. It does appear the benefits are about 1-2% in racing times.

For a 24 min 5k, that's 23:31-23:46 just by taking beet root supplementation. A 1:50 HM, would be a 1:47-1:48 by supplement. A 3:04 M, would be a 3:00:19-3:02:10 by supplement. So while, 1-2% seems small it might be just enough extra push to reach a goal (say a 3:04 marathoner's goal of a 2:59 marathon perhaps...)

The source that was tested continuously was from http://beet-it.us/where-to-buy/

_Effects of Beetroot Juice Supplementation on Cardiorespiratory Endurance in Athletes. A Systematic Review._ Raul Dominguez

This is pharmacodynamic and dose response data based on a single dose.
















_Beetroot juice and exercise: pharmacodynamic and dose-response relationships._ Lee J Wylie.

So this data shows that the timing of the dose matters as far as nitric oxide concentration goes (only this specifically as other gains like blood pressure and mitochondrial changes very well can be a cumulative effect). It shows that the peak of the beet root juice and cardiovascular/VO2max improvements occurs around 2.5-4 hours. If you take it as a night time dose and run in the morning (~12 hrs later), then there will be a small gain over water, but not much. The 24 hr timepoint shows that unless the dose is really high the effects of nitric oxide wear off after 24 hrs. That's where my dose lives is in the higher range. Which means after 24 hrs a small residual is left over. As each successive day passes, there will be more and more residual remaining. Now this is a presumption based off a single does. To confirm we would need a baseline value from a single dose (like above) and then a second pharmacodynamic curve after 6 doses (not done by this paper). That should show the "0" as higher than the baseline "0". In the end, my belief is that there is a certain threshold based on an individual's characteristics that must be passed in order to elicit the benefits. The unknown is where is each person's threshold. But since no negative effects were seen at the higher dosage for 6 days, then I might as well go for that under the assumption my necessary threshold will be below that level. The accumulation will help increase the overall dose load over time.

Well the initial caffeine and beetroot juice research seems to imply they don't have an additive effect. One or the other is sufficient in receiving similar benefits.

Another paper seemed to suggest that the time trial benefits is reduced for people with a higher VO2max. Other research contends a higher dose is necessary for those with a higher VO2max.

The really difficult part about the research out there is that everyone seems to be using various dose levels, or various timing on dosing. Based on the pharmacodynamics, it would appear that timing of the dose is critical as well as the amount taken to maximize the effects.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Random Question: 
I can do my last long run before my race on March 31 on Tuesday (11 days) or Wednesday (10 days) of this week. Will it make that big of a difference which day? I want to do it Tuesday but Wednesday's weather looks so much nicer (and less muddy).


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday morning I was watching a little TV and saw that the LA Marathon was being aired. I got to watch the last 20-30 minutes of the men and women leaders. BTW the women's race was a good one! So, my question is, do you watch a marathon if it's on TV?


ATTQOTD: ALWAYS, so I'm bummed to find out it was televised and I missed it! Drat.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I watch Boston every year and the Olympic marathon every 4.  That's it.


I'm ready for some spring here in the northeast!  The wind and COLD has been crazy up here the last few days!  Temps are in the teens or low 20's again with wind chills down near 10F in the mornings.  This is like mid-January!  I'm starting week 5 of my May HM plan today and I'm ready to run in some nicer weather. 

I'm pretty excited to see today that we finally have a real opening date for our OTF location... they told me last YEAR when I signed up (a little after Thanksgiving) that it would be February, now finally April 6 with a soft open on March 30.  I'm excited to start getting some interval and strength training added to my running routine!


----------



## JohnFilipoff

run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question:
> I can do my last long run before my race on March 31 on Tuesday (11 days) or Wednesday (10 days) of this week. Will it make that big of a difference which day? I want to do it Tuesday but Wednesday's weather looks so much nicer (and less muddy).



If your race is a half or less it probably will not make that much of a difference.  If it's something more than that, then I prefer to error on the side of more rest.


----------



## cavepig

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: ALWAYS, so I'm bummed to find out it was televised and I missed it! Drat.


So, Me too!

I will watch (well DVRd usually) any and all marathons we get. Unfortuanetly, we don't get the Olympic Channel which had I think Tokyo this year, but last year it was on NBC so that was fun.  I looked for the LA marathon but we didn't get it on any channel.  I absolutely love watching them.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Only the Olympics and I missed the last one so I guess, no?


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday morning I was watching a little TV and saw that the LA Marathon was being aired. I got to watch the last 20-30 minutes of the men and women leaders. BTW the women's race was a good one! So, my question is, do you watch a marathon if it's on TV?



I'll watch one if I stumble across it while channel surfing, though I do always watch Boston and the two Olympic marathons.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Boston is the only one I try to make sure I watch. If I run across any others I will watch them.

*Publix Georgia Half recap:* can be found here. Finish time of 1:59:41. Great race, but I always forget how many hills Atlanta has! Very well organized and a really pretty course.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I have only watched Boston, but yesterday I watched the Elites from miles 18 to finish at the LA Marathon and a little bit after that. I was just streaming it on my phone. My husband was like "really?" but it got me excited for my long run later that day.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday morning I was watching a little TV and saw that the LA Marathon was being aired. I got to watch the last 20-30 minutes of the men and women leaders. BTW the women's race was a good one! So, my question is, do you watch a marathon if it's on TV?



Yup - two: Boston and BMW Dallas Marathon.


----------



## tigger536

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: Boston is the only one I try to make sure I watch. If I run across any others I will watch them.
> 
> *Publix Georgia Half recap:* can be found here. Finish time of 1:59:41. Great race, but I always forget how many hills Atlanta has! Very well organized and a really pretty course.



Great job!! I ran the full yesterday.  Publix is a very tough race.  You crushed it.


----------



## jennamfeo

@LSUlakes Can you add a few races for me, please?

March 31 - jennamfeo - Diamondbacks Race Against Cancer 5k (NG / N/A)
April 7 - jennamfeo - Impact 5k (NG / N/A)
May 6 - jennamfeo - Spring Recycled 10k (59:59 / N/A)
Sept 16 - jennamfeo - Navy Air Force Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> Great job!! I ran the full yesterday.  Publix is a very tough race.  You crushed it.



Holy smokes! Major props to you on running the full! After 3 miles I thought to myself, thank God I don't have to do this for 23 more miles. Congrats!


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I will watch any marathon on TV.  There aren't many ever on (because as much as I love this sport, it probably isn't the most interesting to the non-runner or non-marathoner).  The last one I watched was NYC and I loved every second.  I will watch the Olympic marathons, the trials, the sub 2 hour Nike project, you name it.  I haven't watched Boston since I race it, but my friend will DVR it for me at my house.  I LOVE watching The Flying Pig coverage and watched it the afternoon after I ran it (plus I wanted to see my cringe-worthy interview).

Race Summary from this Weekend:

18-Wendy98-Heart Mini Marathon 15K

I did go ahead and race this weekend.  I did the 15k.  I have done the 1/2 marathon for the last several years, but didn't want to push my luck with my lower leg issues.  I was nervous because I wasn't sure what to expect from myself.  The course isn't very nice.  Nobody here loves that course.  It is an out and back along the Ohio River.  It is one hill after another.  As nice as it was to go down a hill, you know you will just be trekking back up that thing on the way back into town.  There is also a nasty side street thrown in on the way back.  That hill is a monster and dreams get crushed there.  I don't know why they insist on keeping that hill in the route.  They took it out several years ago by extending the out and back, but brought it back about 4 years ago.  Anyway, weather was nice for running and it is always fun to see the sunrise on the river.  I hung with the lead women in sight for awhile--it is tough because you don't know who is racing the hm and who is 15k.  I could see once we hit the turnaround and gauge where I was at.  I passed a girl around mile 4 and had a bike escort at that point so figure I was 3rd.  Biker never told me and never spoke to me.  I have had bike escorts before and some are so friendly and tell you exactly how you are doing and how far back next person is.  He didn't go up the nasty hill with me but picked back up when I came down (around the 10k mark).  I just tried to stay steady and knew there would be another long hill back.  I was excited to see the split for the hm because I knew I was just about done and so happy to not run another 3.8 miles!  And so happy to not have to run over the bridge to Kentucky and back!  Race went off an exit ramp (and then back up the damn thing!) to finish.  Biker told me nice race and signaled ahead that I was number 2.  I had no idea I was second and thrilled!  Anyway, final time was 1:02:26 (around a 6:42 pace) and second overall woman.  I am very satisfied with this despite running the hm at a faster pace on this course the last couple years.

Girl in the pink sports bra was the one I passed at mile 4.  She was so sweet to get this pic and text it to me.


----------



## tigger536

Thank


KSellers88 said:


> Holy smokes! Major props to you on running the full! After 3 miles I thought to myself, thank God I don't have to do this for 23 more miles. Congrats!



Thanks!!  I asked myself that too a couple of times, lol.  It was my second year running the full (in 2016 I did the half).  I was happy with my finish of 4:54:25.  Almost 30 minutes slower than my PR (Chicago), but its a really tough race.  I wanted to beat my last year's Publix time, and I did! 

I really like this race, it is well organized and the community support is fantastic.  Congrats again to you!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Wendy98 said:


> ATTQOTD:  I will watch any marathon on TV.  There aren't many ever on (because as much as I love this sport, it probably isn't the most interesting to the non-runner or non-marathoner).  The last one I watched was NYC and I loved every second.  I will watch the Olympic marathons, the trials, the sub 2 hour Nike project, you name it.  I haven't watched Boston since I race it, but my friend will DVR it for me at my house.  I LOVE watching The Flying Pig coverage and watched it the afternoon after I ran it (plus I wanted to see my cringe-worthy interview).
> 
> Race Summary from this Weekend:
> 
> 18-Wendy98-Heart Mini Marathon 15K
> 
> I did go ahead and race this weekend.  I did the 15k.  I have done the 1/2 marathon for the last several years, but didn't want to push my luck with my lower leg issues.  I was nervous because I wasn't sure what to expect from myself.  The course isn't very nice.  Nobody here loves that course.  It is an out and back along the Ohio River.  It is one hill after another.  As nice as it was to go down a hill, you know you will just be trekking back up that thing on the way back into town.  There is also a nasty side street thrown in on the way back.  That hill is a monster and dreams get crushed there.  I don't know why they insist on keeping that hill in the route.  They took it out several years ago by extending the out and back, but brought it back about 4 years ago.  Anyway, weather was nice for running and it is always fun to see the sunrise on the river.  I hung with the lead women in sight for awhile--it is tough because you don't know who is racing the hm and who is 15k.  I could see once we hit the turnaround and gauge where I was at.  I passed a girl around mile 4 and had a bike escort at that point so figure I was 3rd.  Biker never told me and never spoke to me.  I have had bike escorts before and some are so friendly and tell you exactly how you are doing and how far back next person is.  He didn't go up the nasty hill with me but picked back up when I came down (around the 10k mark).  I just tried to stay steady and knew there would be another long hill back.  I was excited to see the split for the hm because I knew I was just about done and so happy to not run another 3.8 miles!  And so happy to not have to run over the bridge to Kentucky and back!  Race went off an exit ramp (and then back up the damn thing!) to finish.  Biker told me nice race and signaled ahead that I was number 2.  I had no idea I was second and thrilled!  Anyway, final time was 1:02:26 (around a 6:42 pace) and second overall woman.  I am very satisfied with this despite running the hm at a faster pace on this course the last couple years.
> 
> Girl in the pink sports bra was the one I passed at mile 4.  She was so sweet to get this pic and text it to me.
> 
> View attachment 309886



Wendy, I could read your race recaps all day. You are so inspiring! (And fast!!) Congratulations on a great race!


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> Thank
> 
> 
> Thanks!!  I asked myself that too a couple of times, lol.  It was my second year running the full (in 2016 I did the half).  I was happy with my finish of 4:54:25.  Almost 30 minutes slower than my PR (Chicago), but its a really tough race.  I wanted to beat my last year's Publix time, and I did!
> 
> I really like this race, it is well organized and the community support is fantastic.  Congrats again to you!



That is awesome! I agree it was a great race. If I ever do it again I will be sticking to the half for sure. I am not as brave as you. Way to get that course PR!


----------



## KingLlama

Hey gang, I have been dealing with calf cramps during the second half of my long runs(and races).

I know that hydration is key, and I need to do a better job of that, but someone also suggested Nuun tablets. I found some the other day and was going to try them out over the next few weeks.

For those of you who use them, how do you use them? Morning of? Day before? Quantity?

Thanks for the help. When it comes to Nuun, I know none.*

*see what I did there


----------



## Miranda

KingLlama said:


> Hey gang, I have been dealing with calf cramps during the second half of my long runs(and races).
> 
> I know that hydration is key, and I need to do a better job of that, but someone also suggested Nuun tablets. I found some the other day and was going to try them out over the next few weeks.
> 
> For those of you who use them, how do you use them? Morning of? Day before? Quantity?
> 
> Thanks for the help. When it comes to Nuun, I know none.*
> 
> *see what I did there


Some people use it for prehydration, although I just use mine in my water bottle during long runs/races.  I use one tab per 20oz bottle.

* It's actually pronounced "noon"


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: Actually, it was watching the marathon during the Beijing Olympics that got me to start training for my first 5K.  I had a two-year-old and six-month-old twins at the time, so this was quite the undertaking!  I remember thinking to myself as I ran on the treadmill in our Minnesotan apartment’s closet - wonder if I can run that distance someday?  Probably not.  (Spoiler alert - I have run three marathons now.)

Anyhow, other than Boston and the Olympics, I don’t tend to search out marathon broadcasts.  I did watch the Nike team when they tried to break the two-hour marathon, but fell asleep.  Interestingly, one of our local news channels is broadcasting our marathon this weekend.  I won’t be watching, though, since I will be running the half.


----------



## Keels

KingLlama said:


> Hey gang, I have been dealing with calf cramps during the second half of my long runs(and races).
> 
> I know that hydration is key, and I need to do a better job of that, but someone also suggested Nuun tablets. I found some the other day and was going to try them out over the next few weeks.
> 
> For those of you who use them, how do you use them? Morning of? Day before? Quantity?
> 
> Thanks for the help. When it comes to Nuun, I know none.*
> 
> *see what I did there



At minimum, I consume two +Energy tablets a day - usually first thing in the morning (instead of coffee or Red Bull). When training, I usually have at least one before/during a workout and then a second afterwards to rehydrate, just depending on how I feel.

On the weekends if I've been drinking, I'll even have a bottle with Nuun before I go to bed. 

It's basically just trial and error for what works best for you.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

flav said:


> I have a question for those who run multiple races during one weekend. I thought I could wait until my tapering in May but my mind keeps wandering to it, even during training runs:
> What objectives do you set? What would you recommend in the following  situation (I am looking at you all Dopey’s)?
> 
> The Ottawa Voyageur Challenge consist of three races. Of course, finishing all three in good health is the primary objective.
> 
> Day         Time  Distance PR to beat
> Saturday 4:00PM    5k     24min50s
> Saturday 6:30PM    10k   54min50s
> Sunday   9:00AM    Half   2h45min*
> *The Half PR is making at least 20 stops for pictures at Disney, I was and am training for a time between 1h50 and 2h10.
> 
> As we get closer to that weekend, I’ll be able to evaluate my abilities at that time. The weather will also be a factor.
> 
> But if all is well, do I try to beat my PRs? Which ones? Or do I just try to keep the total to under 3h40min? Going for steady pace throughout?
> 
> TIA


Better runners than me may disagree, but I've always heard that you want to take the first run(s) of any multi race weekend slower and conserve it all for the longest distance.  



run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question:
> I can do my last long run before my race on March 31 on Tuesday (11 days) or Wednesday (10 days) of this week. Will it make that big of a difference which day? I want to do it Tuesday but Wednesday's weather looks so much nicer (and less muddy).


I don't believe it will.  It's one day.  

ATTQOTD: I watched the 2016 Olympic marathon delayed, but mostly because I knew that BYU professor and U.S. Olympian Jared Ward had finished in the top 10 and run a PR for him that day.  I also tuned into the live stream of the sub 2 hour attempt when they tried that a while back.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@SarahDisney CONGRATS on the new PR!


SarahDisney said:


> how do we feel about allergy pills and nothing new on race day?


I wanted to add an aside to this, once a few years ago I woke on 1/2 marathon morning with hives, so I popped a Benadryl and actually scored a 5 minute PR. So you never know! LOL!



LSUlakes said:


> do you watch a marathon if it's on TV?


Nope. Never. However, I am obssessed with any and all ULTRAmarathon documentaries on Youtube.


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> Better runners than me may disagree, but I've always heard that you want to take the first run(s) of any multi race weekend slower and conserve it all for the longest distance.



I’d modify this just a bit to suggest that a typical runner (ie, not Dopey sextuple PR extremists like @DopeyBadger) who is comfortable with all the distances being run, should/could focus on any one of the races with the intent to take the others easy. For example, I ran all 3 races at DLH last year. I knew that a half PR was not going to be in the offing based on the weather conditions, so I took the 5k easy, went for (and got) a shiny new 10k PR, and then went with a half marathon effort that felt appropriate based on what I had left in the tank. The PR effort in the 10k didn’t end up affecting my half performance nearly as much as I thought it would.


----------



## JulieODC

I watch Boston and the Olympic marathons.

We usually go over and watch Boston live (we live 15 minutes from the halfway point), DVR it, and then come home and watch highlights and the finish line and keep an eye out for friends finishing. Last year DDs daycare teacher ran and she was SO excited when we saw her finish.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: This year was the first year I watched any marathon on TV. Why? Cuz it was the WDW marathon and now that I live in central FL I get a TV channel that shows it!


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Bree said:


> ATTQOTD: This year was the first year I watched any marathon on TV. Why? Cuz it was the WDW marathon and now that I live in central FL I get a TV channel that shows it!



Hmmm, what channel was it shown?  And how much did they show?


----------



## lhermiston

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday morning I was watching a little TV and saw that the LA Marathon was being aired. I got to watch the last 20-30 minutes of the men and women leaders. BTW the women's race was a good one! So, my question is, do you watch a marathon if it's on TV?



Nah. I don’t have cable, so I don’t watch much of anything. I’d prefer to watch more baseball. I can’t see myself watching a marathon, though I do enjoy WDW marathon recaps.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Quick question for the Garmin users here: I finally got a Garmin 235 (yay!) and I want to get started with it, BUT tomorrow’s run is going to be on the treadmill. Should I hold off on using it until I can get an outdoor run it so that it has a little more data on me, or ok to jump right in with an indoor run?

I’d welcome any other setup tips/tricks, this is my very first Garmin!


----------



## LilyJC

ATTQOTD: This sounds somewhat narcissistic, but we watched the LA Marathon both times I ran (once was the charity relay) to see if I made it on camera.  My family loved getting to see me cross the finish line on TV when I ran the full. I really like watching it now each year as it’s a race I truly love. I also very much enjoy watching the Olympic Marathon!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FredtheDuck said:


> I’d welcome any other setup tips/tricks, this is my very first Garmin!



Congrats! I've had mine about 9 months and love it.

Have you ever scratched the face of a watch? If the answer is 'yes', you might want to add a glass face protector. If the answer is 'no', don't bother. I put a protector on and it saved my watch from a permanent scratch.

A technical tip (I think @camaker told me this. Sorry if I mis-remember that.) is to change the setting to record every second for more accurate (but larger) data.

Menu > Settings > System > Data Recording > Every Second


----------



## flav

jmasgat said:


> Unless you are DopeyBadger, the idea of trying to PR all 3 races is not something I would recommend, and especially since 2 are on the same day.  Going for one? Sure. Seems like the 1/2 would be the one--you clearly can do around 2hr and change (based on your 5/10k PR).  You can treat Saturday like a couple of easy training runs.
> Good luck.





Sleepless Knight said:


> Better runners than me may disagree, but I've always heard that you want to take the first run(s) of any multi race weekend slower and conserve it all for the longest distance.



@jmasgat and @Sleepless Knight Thank you for your answers. That is a wise approach especially since the main objective is to finish all three races, preferably with a smile. I just find it hard to motivate myself with an overall time objective or a half PR that I know might not be optimal given that I raced 15k a few hours before.



camaker said:


> I’d modify this just a bit to suggest that a typical runner (ie, not Dopey sextuple PR extremists like @DopeyBadger) who is comfortable with all the distances being run, should/could focus on any one of the races with the intent to take the others easy. For example, I ran all 3 races at DLH last year. I knew that a half PR was not going to be in the offing based on the weather conditions, so I took the 5k easy, went for (and got) a shiny new 10k PR, and then went with a half marathon effort that felt appropriate based on what I had left in the tank. The PR effort in the 10k didn’t end up affecting my half performance nearly as much as I thought it would.



@camaker I like your example of DL. Congrats on the 10k PR!
It made me realise that I do not really expect to run the half in less than two hours given the distances I will have run the evening before. I will keep that objective for my September RnR half.

I am tempted to PR my 5k but afraid it will drain me. I will have to try it over the next month during training. Yes, that actually sounds like a fun first step.
Edit: This weekend, weather permitting, my plan has been updated to run 5k crazy fast Saturday before dinner and run 13k in the allocated 80 minutes the next morning.

If that goes well and I am able to get a proper refuling plan for the races, I might reassess the 10k and half objectives as we get closer.
Edit: Possibly as I run them 

Thanks!


----------



## Keels

FredtheDuck said:


> Quick question for the Garmin users here: I finally got a Garmin 235 (yay!) and I want to get started with it, BUT tomorrow’s run is going to be on the treadmill. Should I hold off on using it until I can get an outdoor run it so that it has a little more data on me, or ok to jump right in with an indoor run?
> 
> I’d welcome any other setup tips/tricks, this is my very first Garmin!



Definitely use it for the treadmill! That way you can get comfortable with starting/stopping and if you want to practice any kind of alerts, you can get a feel for what those are like in a controlled environment!

I have a Vivoactive 3 and I wear it 24/7 unless it's on the charger. I would definitely wear it for a few days to get a full realm of data for comparison.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> ...and if you want to practice any kind of alerts, you can get a feel for what those are like in a controlled environment...



In hindsight, this is stupid, but the first time I ran a workout with targets set on the FR235, I did not realize it was going to yell at me for the whole run.

You're going too fast...you're going too slow...your posture is bad...wipe your nose...you finally managed to do things right for a second...you're going too fast...


----------



## rteetz

@LSUlakes you can add me for November for... 
02 - rteetz - Disney Wine & Dine 5K (TBD / N/A)
03 - rteetz - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (TBD / N/A)
04 - rteetz - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> In hindsight, this is stupid, but the first time I ran a workout with targets set on the FR235, I did not realize it was going to yell at me for the whole run.
> 
> You're going too fast...you're going too slow...your posture is bad...wipe your nose...you finally managed to do things right for a second...you're going too fast...



She's a real nag, the old Garmin.

My favorite is that it still tells me to MOVE after a long run ... especially like on Marathon day after I've been sedentary for like 20 minutes after 26 miles.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

flav said:


> @jmasgat and @Sleepless Knight Thank you for your answers. That is a wise approach especially since the main objective is to finish all three races, preferably with a smile. I just find it hard to motivate myself with an overall time objective or a half PR that I know might not be optimal given that I raced 15k a few hours before.
> 
> 
> 
> @camaker I like your example of DL. Congrats on the 10k PR!
> It made me realise that I do not really expect to run the half in less than two hours given the distances I will have run the evening before. I will keep that objective for my September RnR half.
> 
> I am tempted to PR my 5k but afraid it will drain me. I will have to try it over the next month during training. Yes, that actually sounds like a fun first step.
> Edit: This weekend, weather permitting, my plan has been updated to run 5k crazy fast Saturday before dinner and run 13k in the allocated 80 minutes the next morning.
> 
> If that goes well and I am able to get a proper refuling plan for the races, I might reassess the 10k and half objectives as we get closer.
> Edit: Possibly as I run them
> 
> Thanks!


I also recommend prioritizing your desires and goals in each race and for the overall weekend.  After you've determined what you want to accomplish, you determine your best path to success.  You'll want to account for possible risks that subgoals may pose for the ultimate goal.  Meaning if you want to finish all races in a predetermined time, make sure that crushing your PR for a shorter distance will not come at too high a cost for the longer distances.

For years, I resisted the thought of running a 5K and Half on back to back days.  Since I wanted to finish the Coast to Coast first and foremost, I did not want to risk running a 5K and thus wrecking my legs for the Half.  Only after I ran a half at the end of a normal week at Disney World did I realize that I could run in multiple races in a single weekend without sacrificing the big goal.


----------



## CDKG

KingLlama said:


> Hey gang, I have been dealing with calf cramps during the second half of my long runs(and races).
> 
> I know that hydration is key, and I need to do a better job of that, but someone also suggested Nuun tablets. I found some the other day and was going to try them out over the next few weeks.
> 
> For those of you who use them, how do you use them? Morning of? Day before? Quantity?
> 
> Thanks for the help. When it comes to Nuun, I know none.*
> 
> *see what I did there


As someone who has always been prone to heat illness, nuun has been a lifesaver for me! I drink one nuun electrolytes tab during my run, regardless of distance. If I have a race or long run coming up, I may have one or two the day before as well to prepare for the activity. When I drink alcohol (usually a couple of glasses of wine with dinner) I always follow it up with a nuun electrolytes tab before bed. When visiting a hot (especially if it's also humid) climate, I will drink 2 nuun electrolytes tabs every day to avoid heat illness.

I have also found nuun vitamins to be a good way to encourage drinking more water during the day (they have yummy flavors). I probably have 2-3 every day. Nuun vitamins doesn't have all the sodium and other electrolytes, so you don't need to limit the number you consume a day like electrolytes (which I believe 2 a day is the recommendation).

BTW, nuun is offering a Friends & Family 30% off discount through March 31st with promo code: hydratefriends30


----------



## Keels

CDKG said:


> As someone who has always been prone to heat illness, nuun has been a lifesaver for me! I drink one nuun electrolytes tab during my run, regardless of distance. If I have a race or long run coming up, I may have one or two the day before as well to prepare for the activity. When I drink alcohol (usually a couple of glasses of wine with dinner) I always follow it up with a nuun electrolytes tab before bed. When visiting a hot (especially if it's also humid) climate, I will drink 2 nuun electrolytes tabs every day to avoid heat illness.
> 
> I have also found nuun vitamins to be a good way to encourage drinking more water during the day (they have yummy flavors). I probably have 2-3 every day. Nuun vitamins doesn't have all the sodium and other electrolytes, so you don't need to limit the number you consume a day like electrolytes (which I believe 2 a day is the recommendation).
> 
> BTW, nuun is offering a Friends & Family 30% off discount through March 31st with promo code: hydratefriends30



I like your style!!

I'll also add ... I drink A LOT of water, but sometimes I get bored of it. I appreciate the light flavor and carbonation that Nuun provides to a bottle of water. We go through a ton of Nuun Vitamins at our house (Strawberry Melon and Blueberry Citrus are my two flavors of choice), as well as Energy+.


----------



## Miranda

My favorite is the cherry limeade... I haven't branched out much from that.   I think the only others I have tried were watermelon (meh) and tropical fruit (ok).


----------



## Keels

Miranda said:


> My favorite is the cherry limeade... I haven't branched out much from that.



I've got four tubes of that ... but I also REALLY have grown to love Lemon-Lime as well. I *may* have mixed it with some tequila on St. Paddy's Day for a Nuunarita ...


----------



## CDKG

Keels said:


> I like your style!!
> 
> I'll also add ... I drink A LOT of water, but sometimes I get bored of it. I appreciate the light flavor and carbonation that Nuun provides to a bottle of water. We go through a ton of Nuun Vitamins at our house (Strawberry Melon and Blueberry Citrus are my two flavors of choice), as well as Energy+.


Fellow Nuunbassadors know how to do it! Shall we even get started with nuuntinis? I love a nuunarita especially the cranberry lime nuunarita! Hydrate while you dehydrate!!!


----------



## Keels

CDKG said:


> Fellow Nuunbassadors know how to do it! Shall we even get started with nuuntinis? I love a nuunarita especially the cranberry lime nuunarita! Hydrate while you dehydrate!!!



NUUNARITAS 4 EVA!!!!!!


----------



## CDKG

Miranda said:


> My favorite is the cherry limeade... I haven't branched out much from that.   I think the only others I have tried were watermelon (meh) and tropical fruit (ok).


My latest during run mix is half cherry limeade and half strawberry lemonade. I find the nuun energy is too much caffeine after my morning coffee, so I go half and half!


----------



## Miranda

CDKG said:


> My latest during run mix is half cherry limeade and half strawberry lemonade. I find the nuun energy is too much caffeine after my morning coffee, so I go half and half!


I usually consume at least 40oz or so of coffee a day, 20 in the morning and 20 in the evening,  and maybe sometmies some afternoon coffee, so I'm pretty sure that the nuun isn't going to push me over the edge. 

Actually though, I started drinking the cherry limeade for the caffeine because I was starting to get caffeine headaches on the mornings of my long runs because my morning coffee got pushed so far out.  I don't like drinking coffee before I run, it gives me yuck mouth.


----------



## CDKG

Miranda said:


> I usually consume at least 40oz or so of coffee a day, 20 in the morning and 20 in the evening,  and maybe sometmies some afternoon coffee, so I'm pretty sure that the nuun isn't going to push me over the edge.
> 
> Actually though, I started drinking the cherry limeade for the caffeine because I was starting to get caffeine headaches on the mornings of my long runs because my morning coffee got pushed so far out.  I don't like drinking coffee before I run, it gives me yuck mouth.


Caffeine headaches are the worst! I also have some Run Gum samples that seem to help give me a good pre-race boost without making me jittery.


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: I don't have cable TV anymore so don't get to watch any live marathon broadcasts. But like @Sailormoon2, I love watching running videos like The Ginger Runner and Billy Yang. The Breaking2 project on Youtube was fascinating as well!


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Definitely use it for the treadmill! That way you can get comfortable with starting/stopping and if you want to practice any kind of alerts, you can get a feel for what those are like in a controlled environment!
> 
> I have a Vivoactive 3 and I wear it 24/7 unless it's on the charger. I would definitely wear it for a few days to get a full realm of data for comparison.



How do you like the Vivoactive 3? I am looking at replacing my Apple Watch with it.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> How do you like the Vivoactive 3? I am looking at replacing my Apple Watch with it.



Love it!! I had a Vivoactive 1 and was a big fan - I love that the Vivo 3 has a round face, the optical HR monitor and is SUPER light and thin. I don't feel like I'm wearing it, even when I'm sleeping.

The only crap thing about the Vivo series is if you need it for open-water swimming ... you can put it in your swim cap and hope for the best, but I haven't had the best results with it because the GPS tracking doesn't deal as well as with lap swimming in a pool. But it works great with my bike computer, my sensors, etc. And there are a LOT of band options - I have a leather band and a metal link band I can swap the rubber band out with in seconds to make it look nicer for wearing all the time.

The battery life is GREAT too! I took for-ev-er during Marathon this year and still had about 40% battery life left. 

I just got a Fenix 5s too, but I haven't even taken it out of the box.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> My favorite is that it still tells me to MOVE after a long run ...



One of the first things I did. How to turn off Move Alert: https://support.garmin.com/faqSearch/en-US/faq/content/D5U2XIryT42DNzEmqvPVk8


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday morning I was watching a little TV and saw that the LA Marathon was being aired. I got to watch the last 20-30 minutes of the men and women leaders. BTW the women's race was a good one! So, my question is, do you watch a marathon if it's on TV?
> 
> ATTQOTD: It's not very often that a marathon is televised, but if one is I usually watch some if not all of it. Coming up soon is the Boston Marathon which I normally watch when I get home from work that day. I do have to activate a channel to do so, but its worth it. This year we will be at WDW during the event, so I will just keep up with it on social media.



Being from MA is usually watch parts of Boston.  I can't sit through the whole thing.  I would love to go see it in person though.  



Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: I watch Boston every year and the Olympic marathon every 4.  That's it.
> 
> 
> I'm ready for some spring here in the northeast!  The wind and COLD has been crazy up here the last few days!  Temps are in the teens or low 20's again with wind chills down near 10F in the mornings.  This is like mid-January!  I'm starting week 5 of my May HM plan today and I'm ready to run in some nicer weather.
> 
> I'm pretty excited to see today that we finally have a real opening date for our OTF location... they told me last YEAR when I signed up (a little after Thanksgiving) that it would be February, now finally April 6 with a soft open on March 30.  I'm excited to start getting some interval and strength training added to my running routine!



Yep, it's getting old.  We are possibly getting another 8-12" tomorrow.  Can it be April please.  



KingLlama said:


> Hey gang, I have been dealing with calf cramps during the second half of my long runs(and races).
> 
> I know that hydration is key, and I need to do a better job of that, but someone also suggested Nuun tablets. I found some the other day and was going to try them out over the next few weeks.
> 
> For those of you who use them, how do you use them? Morning of? Day before? Quantity?
> 
> Thanks for the help. When it comes to Nuun, I know none.*
> 
> *see what I did there



I'm no expert.  I have used it twice and I broke the cardinal rule, I took it for the first time during the 2016 WDW full.   It was humid that day and I was dying, my friend had some so I figured what the heck.  It seemed to help so I had some for this year's race too.  So for me, I would say use it during you runs in your water bottle.


----------



## Mickey Momma

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> You're going too fast...you're going too slow...your posture is bad...wipe your nose...you finally managed to do things right for a second...you're going too fast...



Are you in my head??


----------



## IamTrike

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> In hindsight, this is stupid, but the first time I ran a workout with targets set on the FR235, I did not realize it was going to yell at me for the whole run.
> 
> You're going too fast...you're going too slow...your posture is bad...wipe your nose...you finally managed to do things right for a second...you're going too fast...


Yeah It made me realize how inconsistent I was.   

I imagined you saying all those things in Jim Gaffigan's voice and finishing them off with "you should get a vasectomy"



rteetz said:


> @LSUlakes you can add me for November for...
> 02 - rteetz - Disney Wine & Dine 5K (TBD / N/A)
> 03 - rteetz - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (TBD / N/A)
> 04 - rteetz - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)



@LSU that reminds me.

Can you add November
04 IamTrike & Son- Disney Wine and Dine Half Marathon



Keels said:


> She's a real nag, the old Garmin.
> 
> My favorite is that it still tells me to MOVE after a long run ... especially like on Marathon day after I've been sedentary for like 20 minutes after 26 miles.


Ughh that is the worst.   Sure you have 38K steps today but you need to MOVE....



Miranda said:


> Actually though, I started drinking the cherry limeade for the caffeine because I was starting to get caffeine headaches on the mornings of my long runs because my morning coffee got pushed so far out.  I don't like drinking coffee before I run, it gives me yuck mouth.


 I have to drink at least a small cup of coffee 30 minutes before long runs.  I find it helps ensure that if I am going to have GI issues that I have them before the run not during the run.


----------



## PrincessV

KingLlama said:


> Hey gang, I have been dealing with calf cramps during the second half of my long runs(and races).
> 
> I know that hydration is key, and I need to do a better job of that, but someone also suggested Nuun tablets. I found some the other day and was going to try them out over the next few weeks.
> 
> For those of you who use them, how do you use them? Morning of? Day before? Quantity?
> 
> Thanks for the help. When it comes to Nuun, I know none.*
> 
> *see what I did there


It depends... in summer (I'm in FL, so I'm talking high humidity and temps 90+), I drink some Nuun almost every day and for the entirety of every run: my body sweats so much trying not to overheat, I lose a ton of electrolytes. Other times of the year, I really don't need it outside of long runs. In extreme heat, I use 1 Nuun tab to 12oz of water - that's in addition to using gels and/or Tailwind as fuel. The rest of the time, 1/2 a Nuun tab to 12oz works fine. I'd start by following the directions and see how that works - you can increase or decrease as needed to get it right for your needs.


----------



## Bree

WhereInFlorida said:


> Hmmm, what channel was it shown?  And how much did they show?



I think it was WFTV.  They showed just a couple hours of it.  I think coverage ended at 8 or 9am.


----------



## FlashAM7

DopeyBadger said:


> Beet-It Sport (not powder based) is the most commonly scientifically researched Beet supplement.  Not necessarily because it is the best, but because it has a controlled dosage of Nitrates (which is the key component to the enhancements you are likely seeking).  The company also makes a placebo controlled Beet product without Nitrates which aides in scientific research.  Since Nitrates are the key component of Beet root, you'll want to make sure to find something with a controlled dosage.  You have to ask yourself your personal reason for taking a Beet supplement.  Is it for the potential cardiovascular/blood pressure improvements, or are you looking for performance benefits in endurance racing?  That will dictate the necessary dosage level, timing of consumption, and dosing regimen.
> 
> Additional Background Info from when I gave Beet Juice a try:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Beet Root other supplement info
> 
> 
> 
> The other change is I'm going to give the Beet Shot Pro (Concentrated Beet Juice) a try. I was having a conversation with another DIS user about the effects of Beet Juice on endurance performance and whether the scientific research supported the idea. This is what I surmised from the research:
> 
> Conclusions
> 
> -Acute supplementation (one time) with beetroot juice may have an ergogenic effect on reducing VO2 at less than or equal to VO2max intensity, while improving the relationship between watts required and VO2 level, mechanisms that make it possible to enable increase time-to-exhaustion at less than or equal to VO2max intensity.
> 
> -In addition to improving efficiency and performance in various time trials or increasing time-to-exhaustion at submaximal intensities, chronic supplementation with beetroot juice may improve cardiorespiratory performance at the anaerobic threshold and VO2max intensities.
> 
> -Apparently, the effects of supplementation with beetroot juice might not have a positive interaction with caffeine supplementation, mitigating the effects of beetroot juice intake on cardiorespiratory performance, however, more work is needed to confirm the results of these investigations because the number of studies analyzing the effects of the combination of beetroot juice with other supplements, such as caffeine, is limited.
> 
> -Intake of beetroot juice should be initiated within 90 min before athletic effort, since the peak value of NO3 occurs within 2–3 h after ingestion. At least 6–8 mmol (400mg) of NO3 intake is required, which can be increased in athletes with a high level of training.
> 
> -Can't use mouthwash because it destroys the necessary type of bacteria in the mouth. The reason the Beet Juice works is because it increases the amount of NO3 and that occurs because of the breakdown of the Beet Juice by the bacteria as it is being swallowed. I also read that you shouldn't chew gum either.
> 
> What's interesting to me is the research is based on two time frames: Acute (one time) and Chronic (6 days). The 6 day data seems to suggest additional benefits above and beyond the acute dosing. It does appear the benefits are about 1-2% in racing times.
> 
> For a 24 min 5k, that's 23:31-23:46 just by taking beet root supplementation. A 1:50 HM, would be a 1:47-1:48 by supplement. A 3:04 M, would be a 3:00:19-3:02:10 by supplement. So while, 1-2% seems small it might be just enough extra push to reach a goal (say a 3:04 marathoner's goal of a 2:59 marathon perhaps...)
> 
> The source that was tested continuously was from http://beet-it.us/where-to-buy/
> 
> _Effects of Beetroot Juice Supplementation on Cardiorespiratory Endurance in Athletes. A Systematic Review._ Raul Dominguez
> 
> This is pharmacodynamic and dose response data based on a single dose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Beetroot juice and exercise: pharmacodynamic and dose-response relationships._ Lee J Wylie.
> 
> So this data shows that the timing of the dose matters as far as nitric oxide concentration goes (only this specifically as other gains like blood pressure and mitochondrial changes very well can be a cumulative effect). It shows that the peak of the beet root juice and cardiovascular/VO2max improvements occurs around 2.5-4 hours. If you take it as a night time dose and run in the morning (~12 hrs later), then there will be a small gain over water, but not much. The 24 hr timepoint shows that unless the dose is really high the effects of nitric oxide wear off after 24 hrs. That's where my dose lives is in the higher range. Which means after 24 hrs a small residual is left over. As each successive day passes, there will be more and more residual remaining. Now this is a presumption based off a single does. To confirm we would need a baseline value from a single dose (like above) and then a second pharmacodynamic curve after 6 doses (not done by this paper). That should show the "0" as higher than the baseline "0". In the end, my belief is that there is a certain threshold based on an individual's characteristics that must be passed in order to elicit the benefits. The unknown is where is each person's threshold. But since no negative effects were seen at the higher dosage for 6 days, then I might as well go for that under the assumption my necessary threshold will be below that level. The accumulation will help increase the overall dose load over time.
> 
> Well the initial caffeine and beetroot juice research seems to imply they don't have an additive effect. One or the other is sufficient in receiving similar benefits.
> 
> Another paper seemed to suggest that the time trial benefits is reduced for people with a higher VO2max. Other research contends a higher dose is necessary for those with a higher VO2max.
> 
> The really difficult part about the research out there is that everyone seems to be using various dose levels, or various timing on dosing. Based on the pharmacodynamics, it would appear that timing of the dose is critical as well as the amount taken to maximize the effects.


Thank you for posting this! I also heard it's best to do 3-4 weeks on and 3-4 weeks off when it comes to beet root. I'm going to experiment in the weeks leading up to the Star Wars Half Marathon and hopefully I will see some good results. Everyone from nonprofessional runners to elite marathoners swear by it, so I'm guessing it truly works.

*QOTD: *I'll always watch the Boston Marathon and the NYC Marathon. NYC moreso for the sights, but this past year I was actually on my feet in my living room when Shalane Flanagan was on the final stretch. Loved it.


----------



## LSUlakes

FredtheDuck said:


> Quick question for the Garmin users here: I finally got a Garmin 235 (yay!) and I want to get started with it, BUT tomorrow’s run is going to be on the treadmill. Should I hold off on using it until I can get an outdoor run it so that it has a little more data on me, or ok to jump right in with an indoor run?
> 
> I’d welcome any other setup tips/tricks, this is my very first Garmin!



I would hold off on using it on the TM until you have a few outdoor runs under your belt with it. It is going to give you some crazy data and your pace will most likely not line up well with what the TM is saying. I would also recommend not doing speed work with it outside and the a TM run the next day because if your pace on the TM is much slower it will show you running a faster pace. I have found whatever your most recent pace was outdoors is where it tends to put you at on the TM and changing speed by +/- .02 mph on the TM are not picked up well by the watch. These are just my observations.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Congrats! I've had mine about 9 months and love it.
> 
> Have you ever scratched the face of a watch? If the answer is 'yes', you might want to add a glass face protector. If the answer is 'no', don't bother. I put a protector on and it saved my watch from a permanent scratch.
> 
> A technical tip (I think @camaker told me this. Sorry if I mis-remember that.) is to change the setting to record every second for more accurate (but larger) data.
> 
> Menu > Settings > System > Data Recording > Every Second



While this is true, it kills the battery much quicker and takes up a lot of memory on your watch. I've had my watch stop recording once because the memory was full during the middle of a long run. I was not happy. To avoid this, I clear all runs on the watch every so often. 



Keels said:


> She's a real nag, the old Garmin.
> 
> My favorite is that it still tells me to MOVE after a long run ... especially like on Marathon day after I've been sedentary for like 20 minutes after 26 miles.



I turned that feature off. It was annoying having my watch fuss at me as I am sitting in my office all day. lol


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you ever check out ATHLINKS.com? What do you use it for? 

ATTQOTD: I do look at it from time to time. It's not a site I look at often, but its nice how it collects all of your race results into one place. I like to look how my race times have gone over time and how many races I have run each year. The latest trend is not one that I am liking though...


----------



## FredtheDuck

Thanks for the tips re: the Garmin (and, @IamTrike, for the Gaffigan reference, which made me laugh). I ran on the treadmill with it this morning. It's definitely off in terms of pace (it said I was going faster than I was during the warmup and slower than I was during the T-pace), but I'm sure that's to be expected for a first run, especially since it was inside. To @Keels' point, thanks for the advice about using it inside first, there were lots of little things I wasn't really sure how to do, so you were totally right about it being a little easier to deal with in a controlled environment. Super excited to keep using it and see how the data evolve!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you ever check out ATHLINKS.com? What do you use it for?



I ran a race that used athlinks for registration and results, so once I was signed up, I went through and found all my old races. I haven't used it much since, though. I vaguely remember most of my old results anyway, since I've only been running for a few years (and before last year I only did 1-2 races a year).

Garmin question: is it worth getting a medium to high end Garmin if I'm only using it for running?
Right now I have the FR10, which I use for running, a fitbit one which i use for step tracking, and a timex ironman watch that I use as my everyday watch. If I get a new Garmin, I probably just want it for running and will keep using my fitbit and my regular watch. Am i wasting my money buying something like the 235? 
My FR10 works fine for me right now, but if I don't chicken out of signing up for the marathon, I was thinking I might want something fancier.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you ever check out ATHLINKS.com? What do you use it for?


Nope. But now I’ll have to see what it is.


----------



## Capang

@LSUlakes can you add 
Nov 2 Disney wine &dine 5k and 
Nov 3 Disney wine &dine 10k for me? Thanks! No goals for either.


----------



## Miranda

IamTrike said:


> I have to drink at least a small cup of coffee 30 minutes before long runs.  I find it helps ensure that if I am going to have GI issues that I have them before the run not during the run.


I probably just jinxed myself (KNOCK ON WOOD), but I have never stopped to use the potty for any reason during any race of any distance except Tink because I got into the corrals right when it opened to ensure that I would be at the start of the back corral (paranoid of sweeping) and then I was in the corral so long I had to pee before the race even started.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I do use Athlinks from time to time just to gather up all my results in one place.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I like Athlinks. I like having all the race results in one place.   

They have taken a couple of features away in the last couple of years that I miss.  Before, you could click on age group or gender or overall from a race, and it had a graph showing where folks were in front of you and behind you in time.  

I don't know where they get their weather stats.  I just looked at WDW 10k, and it showed a temp of 52 for the race....


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Yes, I use it as the system of record for my race history. It's nice to be able to filter by distance or year.

I just looked at it and it showed me this:



The men's course records is 27:04. Looks like I need a new @DopeyBadger plan to hit the 3:30 per mile pace.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you ever check out ATHLINKS.com? What do you use it for?



Never even heard of it! I'll have to look into it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FredtheDuck said:


> Thanks for the tips re: the Garmin (and, @IamTrike, for the Gaffigan reference, which made me laugh). I ran on the treadmill with it this morning. It's definitely off in terms of pace (it said I was going faster than I was during the warmup and slower than I was during the T-pace), but I'm sure that's to be expected for a first run, especially since it was inside. To @Keels' point, thanks for the advice about using it inside first, there were lots of little things I wasn't really sure how to do, so you were totally right about it being a little easier to deal with in a controlled environment. Super excited to keep using it and see how the data evolve!



Just be aware that no matter how much you try, the watch is going to struggle with matching your treadmill (sometimes it will and sometimes it won't).  Whether that be because the treadmill is off, or the arm carriage is different at similar pacing (basis for how the watch determines indoor speed without GPS signal), the watch is generally going to be off when it comes to the treadmill.  A footpod or accelerometer on your foot like Stryd will help.  Still won't match 100% with every treadmill you use (and part of that is treadmill variability as well).  You can test the accuracy of your treadmill (link) to help figure out where the difference is occurring if you choose to go down that route.  In general, for most of us, it's good enough.

Once the watch is outside, you'll find it to be pretty accurate.  Setting it to one-second intervals will increase the accuracy by quite a bit.  Then when you view your GPS map tracings post run you should find your tracing relatively close to your actual.  I believe the GPS signal has a radius of 15m.  For very short distances, stick with satellite tracings prior to starting the run from one man made object to the next.  This will be more accurate at distances under 400m then will the watch.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The men's course records is 27:04. Looks like I need a new @DopeyBadger plan to hit the 3:30 per mile pace.



Don't undersell yourself.  You've always been better at speed pacing!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  Nope.  I just use a Google Spreadsheet  with the links for race results.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD:  Yes and thanks for the reminder because I had a half dozen or so races to claim!  I like seeing everything in one place.


----------



## Miranda

FredtheDuck said:


> Thanks for the tips re: the Garmin (and, @IamTrike, for the Gaffigan reference, which made me laugh). I ran on the treadmill with it this morning. It's definitely off in terms of pace (it said I was going faster than I was during the warmup and slower than I was during the T-pace), but I'm sure that's to be expected for a first run, especially since it was inside. To @Keels' point, thanks for the advice about using it inside first, there were lots of little things I wasn't really sure how to do, so you were totally right about it being a little easier to deal with in a controlled environment. Super excited to keep using it and see how the data evolve!


Once you use the watch outside for a while, it will be more accurate inside.  It has some learning stuff built in that it uses to calibrate itself so that it's more accurate indoors, but it needs to be used outside a while first to get to that point.

It always seems to be a little off for me even though mine should be well calibrated by now, just because I do hold my arms different I think, and I have a habit of sometimes holding the side rails while I'm walking because I always feel like I'm going to fly off the treadmill.  The last time I did a treadmill run, I made a really conscious effort to keep swinging that arm as much as I would outdoors and if I was going to touch the side bars, only do it with my right watch-less hand.   I ended up with the run within 0.01 of what the treadmill said, which maybe they're both not accurate, but at least they're consistently inaccurate.   That was a lot better than the last few times when I ended up off by a half to almost a full mile.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have never used Athlinks (except to register for races I think?). I guess I need to check it out!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I do not - the couple times I went there, it freaked me out that they had so much info on me!


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Love it!! I had a Vivoactive 1 and was a big fan - I love that the Vivo 3 has a round face, the optical HR monitor and is SUPER light and thin. I don't feel like I'm wearing it, even when I'm sleeping.
> 
> The only crap thing about the Vivo series is if you need it for open-water swimming ... you can put it in your swim cap and hope for the best, but I haven't had the best results with it because the GPS tracking doesn't deal as well as with lap swimming in a pool. But it works great with my bike computer, my sensors, etc. And there are a LOT of band options - I have a leather band and a metal link band I can swap the rubber band out with in seconds to make it look nicer for wearing all the time.
> 
> The battery life is GREAT too! I took for-ev-er during Marathon this year and still had about 40% battery life left.
> 
> I just got a Fenix 5s too, but I haven't even taken it out of the box.


AWESOME. This is everything I needed to hear. I don't usually open swim unless I am actually training for a Triathlon (LOL), but right now I have the Garmin Swim for my lap swims and my Apple watch for biking and running. The idea of having this all in one beautiful watch is super appealing. Thanks Keels!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: Didn't know this existed.  Just made an account and it's not too happy I'm trying to claim old races in my maiden name lol


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: After listening to BibRave talk about Athlinks on their podcast, I downloaded it to see what it was about. It was neat to have all my race results pop up and to have them all their for me to look at. I wish it was easy to find friends and add them. I don't not like the app I just don't know how essential it is.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you ever check out ATHLINKS.com? What do you use it for?



I check Athlinks once a quarter or so to make sure all my race results are shown. I find it to be a useful place to reference results when I need to look something up. Yes, I have a spreadsheet too which tracks my races and paces, but even with Dropbox, it's not always as easy to read on the go as Athlinks.


----------



## LSUlakes

Question for the trail runners / cross country / runDisney experts! 

I found a 10 mile trail run in May in the northern part of the state. This really looks like my last POT chance. It does not look like the area is hilly or much in the way of woods. looks like the run will take place on dirt farm roads. IS this much of concern on pace? Regular running shoes should work just fine here? 

I also noticed that the runDisney site states that the race must be run after January 1, 2016. Is this correct or have they just not updated the web site? I kinda hope its the way to go here, because I wont need to worry about a POT race. 

My other option is to run a half in NOLA this weekend that I will regret attempting. Again, its my own fault.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Question for the trail runners / cross country / runDisney experts!
> 
> I found a 10 mile trail run in May in the northern part of the state. This really looks like my last POT chance. It does not look like the area is hilly or much in the way of woods. looks like the run will take place on dirt farm roads. IS this much of concern on pace? Regular running shoes should work just fine here?
> 
> I also noticed that the runDisney site states that the race must be run after January 1, 2016. Is this correct or have they just not updated the web site? I kinda hope its the way to go here, because I wont need to worry about a POT race.
> 
> My other option is to run a half in NOLA this weekend that I will regret attempting. Again, its my own fault.



I am by no means a trail expert, but I regularly run dirt country roads. Normal shoes would be fine. The affect on pace totally depends on the condition of the road- on packed dirt my pace is normal and it's a great running surface. If the gravel or sand is really thick (as it often is on the roads I run), it definitely affects pace. I think you should go for it!


----------



## AFwifelife

@LSUlakes might as well add myself to the list

Nov 04 - AFwifelife - Disney Wine and Dine Half - (NG/NA)


----------



## cavepig

LSUlakes said:


> Question for the trail runners / cross country / runDisney experts!
> 
> I found a 10 mile trail run in May in the northern part of the state. This really looks like my last POT chance. It does not look like the area is hilly or much in the way of woods. looks like the run will take place on dirt farm roads. IS this much of concern on pace? Regular running shoes should work just fine here?
> 
> I also noticed that the runDisney site states that the race must be run after January 1, 2016. Is this correct or have they just not updated the web site? I kinda hope its the way to go here, because I wont need to worry about a POT race.
> 
> My other option is to run a half in NOLA this weekend that I will regret attempting. Again, its my own fault.


POT is usually good for 2 years so I bet that hasn't been updated, I would think it would be after January 1, 2017?!  Princess says _"Proof of time must be provided from an officially timed race reflecting results after February 1, 2017"_

I wear regular running shoes on dirt roads.

I know about Athlinks but don't use it. I wish did go back to when I first started road races that would be cool to see as I haven't kept track of stuff and don't have many races nowadays.


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> Question for the trail runners / cross country / runDisney experts!
> 
> I found a 10 mile trail run in May in the northern part of the state. This really looks like my last POT chance. It does not look like the area is hilly or much in the way of woods. looks like the run will take place on dirt farm roads. IS this much of concern on pace? Regular running shoes should work just fine here?



If it's flat, normal running shoes should be fine.  Dedicated trail shoes really only have an advantage on hilly terrain, where their more aggressive lugs provide much better traction on the steep ascents and descents.  If the trail is also very rocky (probably not an issue near you), the firmer sole of a trail shoe provides a little more protection vs. regular running shoes.  

Good luck!  I miss trail races.  I'm finally running another in June - can't wait!


----------



## Disney at Heart

@LSUlakes Add me too:
02 - Disney at Heart - Disney Wine & Dine 5K (TBD / N/A)
03 - Disney at Heart - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (TBD / N/A)
04 - Disney at Heart - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)

Cataract surgery last Thursday and again this Thursday. The good: It's amazing to be able to see again! The bad: No running for a week after each surgery, so that means at least 2 weeks off. "Gettin' old ain't for sissies!"


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday morning I was watching a little TV and saw that the LA Marathon was being aired. I got to watch the last 20-30 minutes of the men and women leaders. BTW the women's race was a good one! So, my question is, do you watch a marathon if it's on TV?



I have my DVR set to record the running and track & field category so I do get them all at least recorded.  Some I watch (Boston and any I know someone in) and some I don't.  I did make sure to watch the last few miles of NYC last year to see Shalane win.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you ever check out ATHLINKS.com? What do you use it for?



I do check it out but don't really use it for much.  I have a database of all my race results and since I started using a Garmin in 2010 I have everything in both SportTracks and Garmin Connect so use that instead.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I had never heard of athlinks.  I pulled myself up and the results from my 2015 races are all wrong.



SarahDisney said:


> Garmin question: is it worth getting a medium to high end Garmin if I'm only using it for running?
> Right now I have the FR10, which I use for running, a fitbit one which i use for step tracking, and a timex ironman watch that I use as my everyday watch. If I get a new Garmin, I probably just want it for running and will keep using my fitbit and my regular watch. Am i wasting my money buying something like the 235?
> My FR10 works fine for me right now, but if I don't chicken out of signing up for the marathon, I was thinking I might want something fancier.



I just retired my Garmin 220 & my Apple Watch.  I now have a Garmin 645 to use as my everyday watch.  I like not having to switch out watches or wear two when I'm running.  There are some fancier Garmins, but they have stuff I won't use.  And I also wanted a watch with Garmin Pay.  I get a kick out of being able to purchase stuff with my watch.


----------



## TCB in FLA

LSUlakes said:


> Question for the trail runners / cross country / runDisney experts!
> 
> I found a 10 mile trail run in May in the northern part of the state. This really looks like my last POT chance. It does not look like the area is hilly or much in the way of woods. looks like the run will take place on dirt farm roads. IS this much of concern on pace? Regular running shoes should work just fine here?
> 
> I also noticed that the runDisney site states that the race must be run after January 1, 2016. Is this correct or have they just not updated the web site? I kinda hope its the way to go here, because I wont need to worry about a POT race.
> 
> My other option is to run a half in NOLA this weekend that I will regret attempting. Again, its my own fault.


I do about 70% of my training off road. If it’s a packed dirt or gravel type path, I wear my Brooks Ghosts, although not a “Trail” shoe, it is a little more rugged than my road Nikes. My pace has slowed running on trails over the past few years, although that’s as much to do about age and creeping weight gain. 

@LSUlakes — you can add Mountains to Main Street Half, Greenville SC, 5/19/18, goal of sub 2:20

QOTD: I rediscovered ATHLINKS recently and used it to fill in gaps in my running journal. It also provided me an accurate half marathon count (I usually would start counting them in the middle of a long run but would miss a few). In case anyone was wondering, the answer is 16.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Question for the trail runners / cross country / runDisney experts!
> 
> I found a 10 mile trail run in May in the northern part of the state. This really looks like my last POT chance. It does not look like the area is hilly or much in the way of woods. looks like the run will take place on dirt farm roads. IS this much of concern on pace? Regular running shoes should work just fine here?
> 
> I also noticed that the runDisney site states that the race must be run after January 1, 2016. Is this correct or have they just not updated the web site? I kinda hope its the way to go here, because I wont need to worry about a POT race.
> 
> My other option is to run a half in NOLA this weekend that I will regret attempting. Again, its my own fault.



It should be 2017 not 2016.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> Question for the trail runners / cross country / runDisney experts!
> 
> I found a 10 mile trail run in May in the northern part of the state. This really looks like my last POT chance. It does not look like the area is hilly or much in the way of woods. looks like the run will take place on dirt farm roads. IS this much of concern on pace? Regular running shoes should work just fine here?
> 
> I also noticed that the runDisney site states that the race must be run after January 1, 2016. Is this correct or have they just not updated the web site? I kinda hope its the way to go here, because I wont need to worry about a POT race.
> 
> My other option is to run a half in NOLA this weekend that I will regret attempting. Again, its my own fault.



I think it really depends on the surface.  Here in NC we have two kinds of trails.   Bridle trails/Fire roads and backpack trails.   Fireroads/Bridle trails are usually like a mix of pea gravel and packed dirt.  The surface is usually slightly softer than a paved trail which tends to make it a little bit easier on your joints and maybe a hair slower.

Backpack trails are hardpacked dirt an they often we've more.  Here they also tend to have a lot of roots and they often wind up running across terrain that has a lot of short ups and downs.  

If the trail is the first (which is what it sounds like) you should be fine getting a POT there.


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> I know about Athlinks but don't use it. I wish did go back to when I first started road races that would be cool to see as I haven't kept track of stuff and don't have many races nowadays.



Their search function is pretty powerful. Try searching for results under your name and see what turns up. If any of the results are yours, you can click and add them to your profile.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> Question for the trail runners / cross country / runDisney experts!
> 
> I found a 10 mile trail run in May in the northern part of the state. This really looks like my last POT chance. It does not look like the area is hilly or much in the way of woods. looks like the run will take place on dirt farm roads. IS this much of concern on pace? Regular running shoes should work just fine here?
> 
> I also noticed that the runDisney site states that the race must be run after January 1, 2016. Is this correct or have they just not updated the web site? I kinda hope its the way to go here, because I wont need to worry about a POT race.
> 
> My other option is to run a half in NOLA this weekend that I will regret attempting. Again, its my own fault.



My 2 weekly maintenance runs are on every type of surface except road. I’ve found wearing Zensah ankle compression helps with stability. The surfaces I run on are not close to smooth with sticks, rocks and various tree cones and roots. I’ve used them since I rolled my ankle on a tiny cypress cone last summer.  If it’s cold I wear the full knee socks; if it’s hot the toeless ankle highs work well.  Other than that, I run the same.

At your convenience, if you could add the following race: 

 November 2 - TinkerBellLiz - Fall Feast 5K (NG / N/A)

The Challenge decision has to wait until we’ve done the Star Wars Weekend.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you ever check out ATHLINKS.com? What do you use it for?



I didn't officially change my name until about 16 months ago (despite being married since 2007 ... whoops), so I don't bother with Athlinks because races are under two different names.


----------



## cavepig

FFigawi said:


> Their search function is pretty powerful. Try searching for results under your name and see what turns up. If any of the results are yours, you can click and add them to your profile.


Good idea, I searched I have a 2004 one but nothing before then.  I know some didn't have chips as that 2004 race it was a big deal to do the chip on the shoe thing.   I have 2 non-Disney races on tap this year so I'm stepping up my race game up away from the mouse house which I haven't done in 3.5 yrs. ha!

Curious, What's the earliest race anyone has on there, anyone know? My first half in 1997 doesn't show up, but I don't know how they timed it then.


----------



## Mickey Momma

cavepig said:


> Curious, What's the earliest race anyone has on there, anyone know? My first half in 1997 doesn't show up, but I don't know how they timed it then.



Not my result, but there is a 1999 race on my unclaimed list.


----------



## Miranda

All they do are scrape results sites, so if you really are missing things that you want in there, just add a new event, or add a new year if the event already exists, and then enter your time and a link to the results page. 

I have unclaimed results in mine going back to 1996.


----------



## chuckille

Bree said:


> I just retired my Garmin 220 & my Apple Watch.  I now have a Garmin 645 to use as my everyday watch.  I like not having to switch out watches or wear two when I'm running.  There are some fancier Garmins, but they have stuff I won't use.  And I also wanted a watch with Garmin Pay.  I get a kick out of being able to purchase stuff with my watch.



I sold my Apple Watch for a Garmin 935 myself. As a runner, the Apple Watch just doesn't have the battery life necessary for multiple runs and the need to download multiple apps for all the health functions is a pain. The newer Garmins (935, Fenix 5, and 645) all have similar functions and I think it's the best watch for athletes!


----------



## Bree

chuckille said:


> I sold my Apple Watch for a Garmin 935 myself. As a runner, the Apple Watch just doesn't have the battery life necessary for multiple runs and the need to download multiple apps for all the health functions is a pain. The newer Garmins (935, Fenix 5, and 645) all have similar functions and I think it's the best watch for athletes!



I tried using the apple watch to run and it just wasn't accurate for pace or distance.  One time I ran a route that I knew was a 5K.  The apple watch said I ran 4.2 miles!


----------



## Dis5150

I really, really, really don't want to go run.  I packed running clothes for today based on yesterday's nice, warm 75 and instead it is 55 and windy... I forgot it is still March, sigh.


----------



## JM735

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you ever check out ATHLINKS.com? What do you use it for?



I hadn't heard of this site until your post.  After a quick look, there are apparently more people with my name who run than I realized!  It may become a project for some day that I don't want to do something more productive.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I didn't officially change my name until about 16 months ago (despite being married since 2007 ... whoops), so I don't bother with Athlinks because races are under two different names.



You could always claim the results from your other name


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> You could always claim the results from your other name



Meh. 

I mean, I'm bored ... but I'm not THAT bored.


----------



## SarahDisney

My name is super common... is it wrong to claim results from people with the same name as me who are much faster I am?


----------



## LSUlakes

I'm looking for a 8 week 10 mile race plan. starting w/4 days for 2 weeks, then 5. Max long run ~14. @DopeyBadger you busy? Anyone tried the Hal Higdon 15k/10 miler plans? Thoughts?





SarahDisney said:


> My name is super common... is it wrong to claim results from people with the same name as me who are much faster I am?



YES.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I'm looking for a 8 week 10 mile race plan. starting w/4 days for 2 weeks, then 5. Max long run ~14. @DopeyBadger you busy? Anyone tried the Hal Higdon 15k/10 miler plans? Thoughts?



I used the Higdon 10 Miler (Novice Plan) and had no issues with it.


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> My name is super common... is it wrong to claim results from people with the same name as me who are much faster I am?


Heh... my last name is super common, one of those top 5 most common last names in the US names, but my first name (Miranda, if the username didn't give it away ) is not so common... but there are a lot more people with my name running races than I would have thought, though going by the results in Athlinks that are not mine!  

(And with similar emails... I get missent emails to my Gmail for at least 25-30 I call them doppelgangers from all over the world.  You name, it, I've probably received emails about it... wedding vendors, car service, gift certificates to a massage parlor, gym membership in Australia, some kind of film producer in the UK, military spouse support groups, elementary school PTA, the list goes on and on and on. )


----------



## roxymama

I enjoy that it lists every race I've run during Flying Pig weekend as "Flying Pig Marathon"
So it makes me look like I'm incredibly fast at that distance...breaking two couple times over


----------



## roxymama

Fun fact I had like the #1 Irish Girl name prior to getting married and I would have thousands upon thousands of people to search through to find myself on anything.  Now with my new last name it's much more rare 
But my nickname + old last name was a character in a popular Mary Kate & Ashley movie so people had a hard time googling me.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> My name is super common... is it wrong to claim results from people with the same name as me who are much faster I am?



Not if they help your PoT


----------



## flav

FlashAM7 said:


> *QOTD: *I'll always watch the Boston Marathon and the NYC Marathon. NYC moreso for the sights, but this past year I was actually on my feet in my living room when Shalane Flanagan was on the final stretch. Loved it.



ATTQOTD: I did not even know that they had marathons on TV 

But last weekend I listened to Shalane Flanagan through one of the Nike Run App Guided Run. It was fun to hear how she felt about that NYC Marathon.


----------



## baxter24

Attqotd: I may have spent more time than I needed to on this website after you posted the question! There were a few races on there that I had forgot that I ran. 

Yesterday’s question: I have watched during the Olympics and Boston.


----------



## LilyJC

ATTQOTD: Yes, Athlinks is a fun site to have all my races in one place, although it drives me nuts the way rD challenges are listed. I also found it crazy to find a handful of runners with the same name as my married name. Not that uncommon either apparently.


----------



## Dis5150

Well I ran and it was fine lol. I listened to Not Real Runners podcast and they were talking about the “rush” option for this year’s Marine Corps Marathon registration tomorrow. Just wanted to post this info in case anyone  was interested. I’d try but $170+fees!!

http://www.marinemarathon.com/events/marathon/registration/


----------



## JulieODC

Never heard of athlinks before today - but registered and claimed a bunch of races before even getting to the end of the thread!

There’s a very proficient runner with my (very uncommon) maiden name in Ireland!

Also, I claimed a race from grad school that I don’t even remember running! But now it’s my PR


----------



## FFigawi

Dis5150 said:


> Well I ran and it was fine lol. I listened to Not Real Runners podcast and they were talking about the “rush” option for this year’s Marine Corps Marathon registration tomorrow. Just wanted to post this info in case anyone  was interested. I’d try but $170+fees!!
> 
> http://www.marinemarathon.com/events/marathon/registration/



Still cheaper than Disney...


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> I'm looking for a 8 week 10 mile race plan. starting w/4 days for 2 weeks, then 5. Max long run ~14. @DopeyBadger you busy? Anyone tried the Hal Higdon 15k/10 miler plans? Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES.



I'd be more than willing to help.  Just send me a PM with the normal details.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I never heard of Athlinks before reading this thread. I registered and it found my runDisney races but that is it. None of the Sportstats results appear there. I can’t find the events I run at either. So I’ll take others suggestions and build a spreadsheet.


----------



## michigandergirl

Attqotd: I use Athlinks. Thanks for the reminder, haven't been on there in awhile!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Yes, I discovered Athlinks a few weeks ago and had some fun with looking at how far I’ve come. Unfortunately, our local company has decided to put a space in my last name when I register and now I can’t claim my half or 10K PR because Athlinks says it’s not me.


----------



## Wendy98

Athlinks?  Nope never used, but thanks for introducing me to yet another time suck.  I now have a profile and stalked several people.


----------



## BikeFan

Dis5150 said:


> Well I ran and it was fine lol. I listened to Not Real Runners podcast and they were talking about the “rush” option for this year’s Marine Corps Marathon registration tomorrow. Just wanted to post this info in case anyone  was interested. I’d try but $170+fees!!
> 
> http://www.marinemarathon.com/events/marathon/registration/





FFigawi said:


> Still cheaper than Disney...



True, but the MCM people have been steadily increasing their fees in light of the race's popularity.  If I'm remembering correctly, 2016 was still only $100, and then they jumped to $160 for 2017 and now to $170 for 2018.  I'm wondering if that's why everyone (including me) I know who entered the lottery for 2017 got in - entrants were probably down due to the 60% fee jump.  We'll see how 2018 shakes out.  I'm still on the fence - I want to run it again but for $170, I'm hesitating.  My race fees are starting to add up!


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you ever check out ATHLINKS.com? What do you use it for?


Thank you for introducing me to this! I used to use Gametiime/FitFam to track all of my race results (although you had to enter them manually). But, now FitFam is more about promoting their virtual races. I participate when the theme or charity speaks to me (for example, I sign up for all of the dog runs). But, I miss the ability to search for events and track my results in one place. I like the way Athlinks tracks your PRs all on one page!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you ever check out ATHLINKS.com? What do you use it for?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do look at it from time to time. It's not a site I look at often, but its nice how it collects all of your race results into one place. I like to look how my race times have gone over time and how many races I have run each year. The latest trend is not one that I am liking though...



Never heard of it before your post.  I checked it out and it seems pretty accurate. Reminded me of my old times when I was much faster.  



LSUlakes said:


> Question for the trail runners / cross country / runDisney experts!
> 
> I found a 10 mile trail run in May in the northern part of the state. This really looks like my last POT chance. It does not look like the area is hilly or much in the way of woods. looks like the run will take place on dirt farm roads. IS this much of concern on pace? Regular running shoes should work just fine here?
> 
> I also noticed that the runDisney site states that the race must be run after January 1, 2016. Is this correct or have they just not updated the web site? I kinda hope its the way to go here, because I wont need to worry about a POT race.
> 
> My other option is to run a half in NOLA this weekend that I will regret attempting. Again, its my own fault.



POT has to be two years old or less if I remember correctly.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Now that the time change has happened, are you enjoying getting your afternoon runs in when the suns still up?

ATTQOTD: So far I havent gone for a afternoon run since the time changed, but that all changes today! I'm looking forward to not needing my light vest.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> I also noticed that the runDisney site states that the race must be run after January 1, 2016. Is this correct or have they just not updated the web site? I kinda hope its the way to go here, because I wont need to worry about a POT race.


I posted this on the Marathon 2019 thread. I emailed RunDisney about the POT back in February and they replied. Interesting that it has been well over a month and the site has still not been updated with the correct date:

_We appreciate your inquiry regarding proof of time dates for the 2019 
Walt Disney World® Marathon Weekend. We have researched with our 
Registration Team and they confirmed that the Proof of Time dates 
currently listed on runDisney.com are incorrect and they are working on 
getting the correct dates posted. The correct date that should be listed
is any officially timed race reflecting results after January 1, 2017 
can be used._


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I don't actually run late enough that often to take advantage of the time change.   Although I did run a couple of times around 3:30-4:00 and in the middle of winter that would have been late enough to start needing my light vest.  But normally the only time I wear it is Wednesday nights for my run group because we run from 6:00-7:00 and last Wednesday got snowed out by a nor'easter.  And I think tonight is going to be too!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: it has been sunny but not at all pleasant, so no. In fact, I’m home today with a snow day.


----------



## LSUlakes

huskies90 said:


> I posted this on the Marathon 2019 thread. I emailed RunDisney about the POT back in February and they replied. Interesting that it has been well over a month and the site has still not been updated with the correct date:
> 
> _We appreciate your inquiry regarding proof of time dates for the 2019
> Walt Disney World® Marathon Weekend. We have researched with our
> Registration Team and they confirmed that the Proof of Time dates
> currently listed on runDisney.com are incorrect and they are working on
> getting the correct dates posted. The correct date that should be listed
> is any officially timed race reflecting results after January 1, 2017
> can be used._



I emailed them this week to clear some things up. One of my questions was about this as well and they stated that they would update it when right before registration opens up... so in less then a month I guess they will fix it.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Now that the time change has happened, are you enjoying getting your afternoon runs in when the suns still up?


ATTQOTD: Life prevents me from running after work, so I am looking forward to 6am sunrise and less muddy trails..... May?  I love the extra daylight for weekends chasing my kids on their bikes (wow do my shins hurt after that 3 hour sprint workout!) but hate it because who wants to go to bed?


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I prefer morning runs, so the afternoon light hasn't affected me much. Plus, some days I don't get home until after it starts to get dark. Because subways...

Side note: I'm starting to think my office is closed and nobody told me. I know not everyone shows up at 9 (flexible hours), but ... I'm one of like 3 people here. Nobody else from my team is here. It's eerily silent around here. (I can see the window from my seat and the snow does look a little bad, so I guess I understand people not coming in)


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I love, love, love the time change! Having a new puppy has interfered with a few of my afternoon/evening runs, but I'm so glad that I don't have to rush home and change now. Running before work is not an option for me based on where I live, and I can't get all my runs done during my lunch break sometimes so the evening always works best.


----------



## FlashAM7

flav said:


> ATTQOTD: I did not even know that they had marathons on TV
> 
> But last weekend I listened to Shalane Flanagan through one of the Nike Run App Guided Run. It was fun to hear how she felt about that NYC Marathon.


I believe she will be running Boston on the 22nd of April. She is a Boston native so I'd love to see her win that too. She is the perfect representation of what Boston is all about. I believe the Boston Marathon will be on NBC Sports this year.


----------



## rteetz

ATTQOTD: I’m meh about the time change. It doesn’t really affect my runs or anything.


----------



## FlashAM7

ATTQOTD: Here in Florida, it's pretty dreadful to do an afternoon or evening run with it being so hot all the time. So an afternoon run is out of the question. The time change sucks because when I run at 7am it's still dark.


----------



## JulieODC

I run at lunch time mostly, or at 5:30am - so I’m waiting for the early morning light to arrive.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Now that the time change has happened, are you enjoying getting your afternoon runs in when the suns still up?



I rarely run in the afternoon/evenings.  I'm up early everyday (5-6am - even on weekends) so once dinner time rolls around I'm tired.  5pm is pajama time for me LOL!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: Since we are in Arizona right now, no time change for me! I do all my runs inside though so it doesn't affect me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Now that the time change has happened, are you enjoying getting your afternoon runs in when the suns still up?


I am SO thankful to have more daylight in the evenings. Not only can I run outside (weather permitting. bleh.), but also feel far more productive after work.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

FlashAM7 said:


> I believe she will be running Boston on the 22nd of April. She is a Boston native so I'd love to see her win that too. She is the perfect representation of what Boston is all about. I believe the Boston Marathon will be on NBC Sports this year.


(I think Boston is the 16th, just in case you need to set your dvr  )


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Now that the time change has happened, are you enjoying getting your afternoon runs in when the suns still up?



I prefer to be a morning runner.  I actually liked the sun coming up earlier in the morning.  I have a headlamp, but I'd rather not wear it... so now my pre-work runs are darker.  Running after work is okay, but I like knowing that when I get to work I've already done more than most people in the office.  I don't get to have that feeling when I run after work.  lol


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Morning runner here. But I'm loving getting home when it's still daylight. We were able to go walk to the dogs together as a family at dusk last week and it was lovely. Now we're about to go on another walk... in the snow.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: It depends on my schedule. I usually try to be a morning runner, though that more often turns into mid-morning. But I also work night shifts so it being light longer means that I can still get a run in before it gets dark on my transition days.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I hate DST with every fiber of my being, so I literally change my schedule to deal with it - instead of working 8a-5p, now I work 9a-6 to keep my day on the same cycle as EST  So while my evening runs are technically an hour later by the clock, they're still happening at the same time of day. I'd like some kind of reverse DST where we fall back a couple hours in summer, so I could run at sunset without having to wait until bedtime to do it.


----------



## KingLlama

I entered my name into that Athlinks site and suddenly the whole screen just turned into a huge laughing emoji.

Kinda hurtful, to be honest.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Now that the time change has happened, are you enjoying getting your afternoon runs in when the suns still up?



Generally I prefer to run first thing in the morning, so I'm annoyed it's darker then now.  But lately I've had more evening run so I am thankful it's still light then.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Now that the time change has happened, are you enjoying getting your afternoon runs in when the suns still up?



I run in the mornings. As much as I think DST is a dumb practice which needs to be killed off, I do like having cooler and darker mornings for my runs now.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Now that the time change has happened, are you enjoying getting your afternoon runs in when the suns still up?



I don't mind running in the dark but do prefer running in the evening with the sun still up.  Running during DST is better for the times I run for sure.


----------



## Jules76126

I have still not run outside. Every day I leave work and love the light and think about running, until I see the mountains of snow and ice that we still have and its back to the treadmill.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I run after work and it is nice that it will be light later. When I was doing some of my longer runs it was dark before I was able to head for home.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I'm an early morning runner so it's always dark at 4:30am. The only thing DST has done for me is make it harder to get up in the morning.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  Doesn't affect me.


----------



## cavepig

Daylight savings doesn't affect my running at all.
And the sun is finally shining here after multiple days of dreariness!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I run in the morning otherwise I most likely wouldn't run at all. But since I live in Arizona we don't deal with DST, and I am thankful that my morning runs are now getting a sunrise with them.


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: I’m a huge fan of the spring daylight savings change. I split my runs pretty evenly in the morning and evening. 

Even with the darker morning runs, my mind is assured that in a few weeks, it’ll start getting brighter. The afternoon runs are more pleasant since I don’t have to bust out the headlamp.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I do most of my training during the week in the evening, so I definitely enjoy being able to get my runs in before the sun goes down.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I get to work at 6 AM so my weekday runs happen at lunch or right after work. My after work runs were typically ending right as the sun set, and it was kind of peaceful. However, I love having a few extra hours of sunlight after I’m done. If it ever warms up, it will be nice to sit outside and have dinner.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I will probably be more inclined to wake up early and run as it will start to warm up. I don’t mind running in the dark in the morning but will enjoy being able to be more visible to people driving to and from work.


----------



## Wendy98

DST doesn't change anything for me.  At most, it makes us late (later than usual since we are always late) because it gives me the false sense that it is earlier in the day than it actually is.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

My new favorite spring half is canceled due to road construction, so looking for an alternate.

Has anyone run the Tear Drop Half Marathon in Chatsworth/Fort Mountain GA?

http://www.teardrophalf.com/

Almost seems like cheating:



Is gaining 10 pounds an advantage on a downhill course? If so, I'm golden.


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My new favorite spring half is canceled due to road construction, so looking for an alternate.
> 
> Has anyone run the Tear Drop Half Marathon in Chatsworth/Fort Mountain GA?
> 
> http://www.teardrophalf.com/
> 
> Almost seems like cheating:
> 
> View attachment 310319
> 
> Is gaining 10 pounds an advantage on a downhill course? If so, I'm golden.



That's some pretty serious downhill running in the second half of the race. Be careful not to beat your quads up too much or else you won't have anything left when it flattens out to the finish.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I LOVE SUNNY AFTERNOONS AND EVENINGS!  (sorry was that in all caps?  I got a little excited)
I am not a morning runner just yet...if ever.  So I do enjoy more hours to fit in non-dark runs.  As a woman in an urban area, I appreciate sunlight.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My new favorite spring half is canceled due to road construction, so looking for an alternate.
> 
> Has anyone run the Tear Drop Half Marathon in Chatsworth/Fort Mountain GA?
> 
> http://www.teardrophalf.com/
> 
> Almost seems like cheating:
> 
> View attachment 310319
> 
> Is gaining 10 pounds an advantage on a downhill course? If so, I'm golden.



If that's not quite downhill enough for you, you could come up to NC for The Scream Half Marathon in Jonas Ridge.  It features a 2,300 ft elevation drop across the course:


----------



## Miranda

I'm hoping to PR at Wineglass this fall, it's net downhill although not that much.   I don't think a PR is in the cards for this spring, but I'm working on it!


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: I have no strong feelings about DST since my runs are split pretty 50/50 between mornings and evenings.  This winter my evening runs were usually finished by dusk since I had to be finished by the end of my kids’ swim practice and that meant the winter sun was usually blinding at some point during my run.  At least with the time change, the sun isn’t quite so low on the horizon.


----------



## GollyGadget

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I hate DST with every fiber of my being, so I literally change my schedule to deal with it - instead of working 8a-5p, now I work 9a-6 to keep my day on the same cycle as EST  So while my evening runs are technically an hour later by the clock, they're still happening at the same time of day. I'd like some kind of reverse DST where we fall back a couple hours in summer, so I could run at sunset without having to wait until bedtime to do it.


I'm seriously considering doing this. I've never loved DST but this year seemed to affect me more than ever.  It's harder to wake up when it's dark, those 6:30a meetings come even earlier, and it's harder for me to go to sleep at night when the sun is out so late. I was about as useful as a zombie last week... At least everyone else was on spring break so there was no one around at work to notice.


----------



## MarBee

Hello everyone!
I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start. 
For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.  
Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!


----------



## Capang

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!


Look into Galloway as well. I did a Galloway 5k plan that eased me back in to running, emphasis on the EASE. It was really an easy plan to work that had me ready for a 5k in a matter of a couple months.


----------



## kleph

camaker said:


> If that's not quite downhill enough for you, you could come up to NC for The Scream Half Marathon in Jonas Ridge.  It features a 2,300 ft elevation drop across the course:
> 
> View attachment 310323



the Holualoa Tuscon Marathon is in that ballpark. I can tell you from experience, your quads will pay the price.


----------



## kleph

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!



the advice i tend to give for non runners is just try to run 20 minutes. ignore distance. ignore speed. if you can't run the whole 20 minutes, fine. run what you can and walk the rest. do this every other day. the key is building a routine. that matters more than any given run. keep working at it until you find you can run the whole 20 minutes. at that point you'll probably be ready to transition into one of the running plans for a 5K.

but, more importantly, go get some good shoes. this can be a bit of an investment these days but it's the best way to avoid injury issues. good shoes will help you as your body gets acclimated to regular running. find a running store that will put you on a treadmill and give you an analysis of your gait. the best stores are usually not chains. look for a privately run store. if they offer a running group, that's a great sign. these are more likely to be staffed by runners, not bored high school kids. and it helps having someone give you feedback.

lastly, don't feel intimidated by other runners. particularly in this forum. we're all working on our goals just like you are. and we all want to help each other get there.


----------



## LSUlakes

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!



Hello and welcome to the thread! You are in the right place for advice and to learn new things as you go. To start out, I think a couch to 5k program is a good start. Even if you repeat a week, it's still a move in the correct direction. Like mentioned earlier, take it slow. Change little things at a time in your diet, instead of a total change. The goal should be to make it where it's a lifestyle change, and not so much a diet. Enjoy the progress you make. Feel free to ask the group any questions you may have along the way. We have been where you are and have learned lessons either from here or the hard way. First thing to do, is get some shoes suitable for what you want to do. It's a investment, but the most important one you can make. Injury would delay and possibly discourage you from continuing. Shin splints suck, and can be avoided with good shoes. Later on if you find you like it and want the other expensive toy, we can talk GPS watches, they can be as low as 100 to $$$. Best of luck and we look forward to hearing about your progress!


----------



## Bree

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!



C25K or even the Galloway run/walk/run method would be a great place to start.  Get yourself a good pair of running shoes.  I only wear my running shoes when I'm actually out running.  I have different shoes for when I'm out and about.


----------



## JulieODC

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!



Welcome! And congrats on taking on something new  I ran when I was younger, and recently came back to it in my mid-30s. Doing run/walk intervals was a big game changer for me. Run 30 sec, walk 30 secs might be a good starting place. 

Also, I absolutely need a goal to keep myself motivated - so totally appreciate your idea to use the princess 5k as a goal.

You got this!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I usually run at lunchtime on workdays or early morning if I wake up before everyone else but the DST give me another option if I haven’t succeded running before then. Also, mornings are very cold these days compare to comfortably around freezing point by the afternoon.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!


Welcome to the runners section around here.

I have some advice.  I hope it's good, but at least it's free.

1.  Don't be afraid to become part of the little community we have here.  I've found it to be very encouraging to runners of all speeds, abilities, shapes, sizes, et all.  In my experience, the better or more experienced runners here are more than happy to encourage and teach the rest of us.  And they're often among the first to congratulate the rest of us when we achieve a running goal that once seemed out of reach.

2. Start a training journal.  Accountability helps keep you motivated.  Share your successes, and most importantly share your failures.  You may find that someone else here went through that challenge too.  As you share your progress, other runners will interact with you and teach you.  

3.  Start slow and build up.  Like @kleph and @LSUlakes said so well, this journey takes time.  And you have plenty of time to prepare and get better.  As you put in the time, the ability to achieve your goal will follow.  If you try to do too much too soon, you may well find yourself discouraged and in pain.  Or worse.  Injured.  And that might keep you from getting back out there.  

4.  Determine _your_ goal and work towards _your_ goal.  Don't get caught up just yet in the lofty goals other runners are currently striving towards.  Instead focus on what you want to achieve and go from there.  You might not be able to run 5 minutes today.  And that's okay.  Get out there and run 1 minute if that's all you can run.  I learned this lesson in my first race.  I got too caught up in the excitement and started out substantially faster than I had trained because I feared I would fail.  And I nearly injured myself.  I got too caught up in everyone else's race and forgot to focus on my own.  So I slowed down and ran my race.  At my training pace.  And I finished.  In those moments when I first thought of quitting because of the pain in my very first race, I never dreamed what has since happened.  But none of it would have happened if I hadn't realized that I needed to run _my _race.  

5.  Make sure you take the time to reflect on what matters most and don't get too caught up if certain running dreams or goals don't happen.  Set a goal.  Work towards that goal.  And if you don't achieve that goal, don't lose perspective.  I'm not saying to be content with mediocrity.  Rather I'm saying don't lose sight of what happens along the way.  Let's say you set a time goal that you don't achieve on race day.  It's okay to be disappointed.  But if you became healthier and happier en route to that race, did you really fail?


----------



## JM735

ATTQOTD: One of the benefits to treadmill running is that DST changes don't really affect me.  But that's assuming I wake up in time for a run, which may have less to do with DST than other factors!


----------



## McNs

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My new favorite spring half is canceled due to road construction, so looking for an alternate.
> 
> Has anyone run the Tear Drop Half Marathon in Chatsworth/Fort Mountain GA?
> 
> http://www.teardrophalf.com/
> 
> Almost seems like cheating:
> 
> View attachment 310319
> 
> Is gaining 10 pounds an advantage on a downhill course? If so, I'm golden.


Well it won’t be eligible for world records, but otherwise seems like a nice way to PR (or at least approach Younger Faster Goofy Guy’s pace)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

McNs said:


> (or at least approach Younger Faster Goofy Guy’s pace)



The half is the one distance that OSGG doesn't have the PR over YFGG. I think it was 1:37:##. Possibly within reach someday, but even with the downhill, not this year.

I've been looking for a new goal and you may have given it to me: KYFGGAHM!



Spoiler: KYFGGAHM



Kick Young Fast Goofy Guy's A$$ in the Half Marathon!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Now that the time change has happened, are you enjoying getting your afternoon runs in when the suns still up?
> 
> ATTQOTD: So far I havent gone for a afternoon run since the time changed, but that all changes today! I'm looking forward to not needing my light vest.



I'm still inside on treadmills at this point.  It is still too cold around here to risk running on ice.  



MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!



Welcome.  There has been, and will be some good advice on here.  What I will say is, I have known a bunch of these people for a couple years now, as this is the third year of this thread of I am not mistaken.   I have read many of their stories, and have one of my own.  A lot of us have been overweight and unhealthy prior to running.   Lots of us hated running before we started.   There are speeds on here from back of the pack to Boston qualifiers (meaning they actually qualified for the Boston marathon).  

There will be hard days where you wonder what the heck you are doing.  There will be days you run and feel like it is so easy you could win a race.  I would say find a plan and lace up every day the plan calls for a run.  Follow it through.  When you cross that first finish line you will understand why we all keep doing it.  

Don't be afraid to come on here and ask questions.  I came to these forums 5 years ago.  I knew nothing about running.  I was overweight and out of shape.  There were a couple of people that are on this thread that answered all my "stupid questions" and helped me get through my first race.  I still know nothing about running but at least I weigh less now.  






kleph said:


> the advice i tend to give for non runners is just try to run 20 minutes. ignore distance. ignore speed. if you can't run the whole 20 minutes, fine. run what you can and walk the rest. do this every other day. the key is building a routine. that matters more than any given run. keep working at it until you find you can run the whole 20 minutes. at that point you'll probably be ready to transition into one of the running plans for a 5K.
> 
> but, more importantly, go get some good shoes. this can be a bit of an investment these days but it's the best way to avoid injury issues. good shoes will help you as your body gets acclimated to regular running. find a running store that will put you on a treadmill and give you an analysis of your gait. the best stores are usually not chains. look for a privately run store. if they offer a running group, that's a great sign. these are more likely to be staffed by runners, not bored high school kids. and it helps having someone give you feedback.
> 
> lastly, don't feel intimidated by other runners. particularly in this forum. we're all working on our goals just like you are. and we all want to help each other get there.



This last point makes me laugh.  I'll never forget, my first race ever, my POT for TOT, I was at the start.   I saw this guy with the prototypical runners body.  I said to myself, I don't belong here with people like him.   It was a small race, only about 250 people.  The race started.  I ran as fast as I could.  I remember being at the finish with my medal on, already done with my first water before he even crossed.  There was a girl at the start too.  She was about 22 years old.  Solid muscle.  Cute as could be.  I was 40 at the time, running for three whole months. I figured I would try to keep up with her as long as I could figuring the view from behind might be motivation for me.   At about mile 2 I realized she was going to slow for me and passed her too.   So @MarBee, I guess my point is, this is very good advice.  Running is 90% mental and 10% physical.   Just keep putting one foot in front of another and before you know it 5 years will have passed and you will be in here passing out advice to new runners.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *A few days ago I asked about training seasons vs off season. I would like to know what people do differently for training vs. maintenance vs. whatever else there is. I wonder if the difference is frequency, time, distance, tracking, or just not following some sort of specified run? 
Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion!

ATTQOTD: During a training period all of my runs are based on preparing for a certain goal, usually a marathon. So my weekend runs are longer, I will have a midweek run that is also longer than some of my summer long runs. Pace is usually specific to goal pace for race day when it comes to speed work outs. Also, the speed workouts are different. By different I mean the duration's are longer and the pace a little slower than training for a 5k. Rarely will I run quarter mile repeats during this time as it serves little to no purpose in preparing me for a marathon.
Off season runs are meant to maintain fitness at a minimum. It's also a time to work on improving speed and form. So thats when runs like quarter mile repeats are useful. The distance is less for the week. During a marathon training period average mileage will be north of 40 and during the off season its probably closer to 30. 
The differences are not all that extreme, because the days running is usually the same and the sessions can be equally challenging, but its a break for the long hours and build up to a marathon.


----------



## KingLlama

I didn't observe Daylight Savings Time last week. I chose to save my "spring forward" hour for the last half of next month's Dark Side Half. Can't wait to get that PR!!!


----------



## KingLlama

KingLlama said:


> I didn't observe Daylight Savings Time last week. I chose to save my "spring forward" hour for the last half of next month's Dark Side Half. Can't wait to get that PR!!!



Okay, wait a second. Maybe springing forward would do the OPPOSITE of helping me get a PR?

My head hurts.


----------



## ZellyB

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!



Welcome to our little community.  This is a great place to be so I'm glad you decided to join in on the discussion.  I'm just repeating what others have said, but if you wanted any more confirmation, here you go...

1.  C25K or Galloway are both great beginner programs.  Don't get discouraged if you struggle with their beginning runs, just keep repeating them and slowly increase as you can.  *Consistency is key!!!*  Lots of ways to do this, but committing to a training plan and being faithful to it is essential for success.
2.  Before you know it, you'll suddenly start feeling great while running and you'll be tempted to increase your distance or pace or both too rapidly.  DON'T DO IT.  Slow and gradual improvement is the key to improving without injury.  Follow the plan even when you are tempted to push harder.  You'll get there!
3.  Don't be afraid to ask questions here.  People here are excited to help you on your journey.  
4.  If you want some added personal encouragement and accountability, I second the idea to start a journal here.  There are a lot on here, so you could start by reading some to see how they work, but for me, it's so nice to have people who I know are interested in my journey and it has furthered relationships on this board for me.  I love it!
5.  Lastly, as already mentioned, go get a good pair of shoes.  It's an investment to be sure, but especially as you are starting, having the right shoes will help prevent injury and encourage your progress.  The right shoes are essential to success as a runner.

Glad you are here!


----------



## Miranda

I expected to be running in some snow last night, as our fourth nor'easter this month was supposed to start around 5 or so, but when I went to bed at 11:30 it still hadn't started!  We've only got like an inch.  I'm ok with this since there's still a couple feet on the ground from the last few. 

ATTQOTD: My "maintenance" right now during the winter is just me meeting my running group for our winter group 2x a week.  We run about 40-45 minutes on Wednesday nights and between 45-60 min on Saturday mornings.  It's better than nothing but not the greatest to maintain a whole lot... especially like this year where it seemed like every single snowstorm we got fell on a Wednesday or a Saturday and we had to cancel more than a couple.   Next year I need to at least keep a 3rd day, or at least bump up my OTF attendance.  I'm planning to try and go 2x a week right now (yay finally got our opening date, Apr 6) while I'm running 4x a week but maybe shoot for 3-4x a week when I'm only running 2x a week. 

When I'm training, I'm usually following a plan.  Right now I'm technically following two plans and it's rather hard!  Well, really I'm only following my DB plan while I meet with my group on those Wed and Sat runs, and trying to match up my plan to what they are doing as best I can.  Like last night we/they were doing an interval run of 10 min warmup, 20 minutes of 2 min 5K pace, 3 min easy (repeat 4x), and 10 min cooldown (40 min total).  It was hard to match that up with my mileage based workout, but it was fine... I was supposed to be doing 4.5 miles (1 mile warmup, 2.5 miles at HM tempo, 1 mile cooldown) which took me about 60 min, so since we were doing an out and back route, I just told the first people who passed me going back (I am always last! ) to not wait, I would text when I was back, I had to do a little longer.  This weekend should be easier, I am supposed to do ~2 hours and they will be doing 60 minutes, so I'll just go early and do an hour before so that I end at the same time this time and can socialize over coffee after.

I must be the only person who pays to sign up for a group training and doesn't actually follow their training plan.  At least I get a shirt!   I just like meeting up with my run buddies.   Our winter group is free but our spring and fall groups are paid/coached, but the spring group usually starts later in like mid-April to train for a late July 10K.  So I thought that I would only have about a month of overlap between that and my HM on 5/20, and then I'd train with the group until late July, but this year we decided to start in mid-March to train for a 15K that is 6/2, so basically my entire plan overlaps the spring group except 2 weeks after my HM!


----------



## TheHamm

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!



Deciding to change is hard; making that change happen is also hard.  My advice (1) You already did part of the hard work, remind yourself of this as you keep doing the other hard part.  Some days it may seem to hard, and you can remind yourself again that you do hard things but also give yourself a little grace.  (2)Having a goal is helpful, and you have so much time to get there, you do not need to see dramatic results in March, or April, or even May.  Small changes in habit are easier to maintain for most people, so realize there is no shame in starting small.  Much can change in 11 months, and cumulatively it can be a big change! (3) C25K or galloway are fine, but I think it is more essential to committing to setting aside time and using it toward your goal.  Maybe that means Tuesdays at 6pm are for 'running' and the first Tuesday you go to a local running store and spend your allotted 30-45 minutes getting shoes.  Maybe it is heading out to a local path and deciding the cough and runny nose mean you are going to walk a mile, run for 30 seconds and call it.  Do something, though.  You will do more as time goes by (3) The previous running threads were full of advice, and I search them often.  Some of it was not useful until much later than when I first read it.  My favorite was a question of the day was "Please give advice to a new runner using no more than five words" and I still refer to that list, consolidated answers area here  https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2017.3568755/page-392#post-58005141


----------



## KB0609

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!



I started with C25K after I walked the Princess 5K in 2017 and was inspired by everyone I saw running. This year, I ran the entire Princess 10K! It's a great place to start and easy to follow and having a goal will absolutely help keep you on track 

You can repeat days or weeks that you find too hard or if you're not ready and you can take extra rest days if needed! Don't skip your rest days, either. Sometimes I felt discouraged by the program because some days seemed like they should be much easier than it was for me but if you stick with the program, everything will come together. 

I am almost done with the 5Kto10K app and already have the 13.1K app downloaded. Personally, I really like having an app to help me know what to do and keep me on track.

Good luck! See you at Princess weekend next year


----------



## AFwifelife

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A few days ago I asked about training seasons vs off season. I would like to know what people do differently for training vs. maintenance vs. whatever else there is. I wonder if the difference is frequency, time, distance, tracking, or just not following some sort of specified run?



Maintenance - Since I haven't trained for a full yet, I keep my longest run at 5 miles and also do 2ish 3-4 milers during the week.  I also try out different cross training options and strength exercises to see how I feel with them.  Rarely do I decide to do something radically different in regards to those while in training.

Training - I follow a training plan (used to be Galloway, now Higdon) and make sure to include cross training and strength training weekly.  While I'll let a day slide during maintenance, I have to have a really good excuse to miss a running day.


----------



## FredtheDuck

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general. (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year. Does anyone have a program they recommend for me? I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner. I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise. Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running. I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow? I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger. I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome! Thank you!



Welcome! I'm one that started (and later, after my kid was born, started again) with C25K. I have nothing but great things to say about the program... I don't think I'd be running at all if not for that approach. I was not a fan of running prior to really getting going with C25K. Now I love it. 

I'll second others and say get good shoes. I consistently felt sore after my initial runs on C25K. Some of that was just using/building muscles that I wasn't using, but a lot was shoes that weren't supportive enough. PLEASE go to a running store and have an expert help fit you. But also be aware that you may not know enough about your running needs to land on the right pair the first time. I didn't. So I took the first pair back in to the store and had them look at my wear patterns, stride in them, and told them what I was feeling, and we went from there. 

I love your idea of setting a goal! For many here (myself included), a race is the motivation we need to keep going, especially as a new runner who is dealing with the "discomfort" that can come with running. 

You mentioned the idea of getting healthier, more fit, and stronger. So can I chime in about the importance of cross training? When you're first starting out, you're asking muscles that aren't used to doing what you want them to do to do a lot. Biking, swimming, yoga, even just good old fashioned weight training, will help work _other _parts of your body, or work those muscles in a different way, and you'll feel better for having done it. Make it a point to get up and on your feet even on your non-running days. A nice brisk walk in the evening or at lunch will help you maintain momentum towards the healthier, more fit version of yourself that you are committing to being.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I had a lull between my fall half back in September and my spring/summer half coming up in May. It was a long enough run that after a couple of easy weeks, @DopeyBadger put me back on an "interim" plan that simulated half training as if I was going to be running a half in January. I was concerned about losing fitness (and momentum and motivation) with such a big lull between races. I'll probably keep going with the 2 half marathon per year schedule, so I imagine I'll continue to have interim goals/training cycles in between official race training cycles just to keep progressing.


----------



## SarahDisney

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!



Welcome and congrats on deciding to start running. Fair warning: it's addictive.
I did Princess 5K as my first race a few years back, and it's a great way to get started.
There are lots of great suggestions here for how to get started, so I'm not going to repeat everyone else's words, but I will just add ... go at your own pace, but start sooner rather than later. The race isn't for another 11 months, so even if you waited a few months to start training, you could still be ready. But what if you wait a few months, and then life happens, and you don't have time to start this week but you'll start next week ... And then next week you're busy ... it's easy for life to get in the way, and suddenly race day comes and you're not ready. It's better to start training now, be 5k ready way before the race, and then have to work on maintaining that fitness (see today's QOTD for tips on that) than to hold off and risk not being ready for race day.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A few days ago I asked about training seasons vs off season. I would like to know what people do differently for training vs. maintenance vs. whatever else there is. I wonder if the difference is frequency, time, distance, tracking, or just not following some sort of specified run?
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion!



When training for an event, I usually focus on distance or pace or whatever my goal is for that race.
During maintenance, I'm less focused on numbers- I run shorter distances, I don't care about pace, etc. Training is about being ready for a specific event. Maintenance is just about running.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A few days ago I asked about training seasons vs off season. I would like to know what people do differently for training vs. maintenance vs. whatever else there is. I wonder if the difference is frequency, time, distance, tracking, or just not following some sort of specified run?


Last summer my off season maintenance plan was to not run during the week, because evening runs are HARD in summer weather, and just run 3-5 miles on my days off (weekends). In terms of “maintenance”, it was a big failure! I lost fitness so fast I could actually feel it. 

Since this September I officially begin training for my first marathon, I definitely need to up my maintenance game. My plan right now is to alternate the first week of marathon training (3-5 miles 4 times a week plus an 8 mile long run) with a step back week (6 mile long run). I will just slow my pace significantly during the warm evening runs and not beat myself up if I miss a run here or there.

I may also add a local late summer or fall 10k and/or half marathon. I haven’t decided yet...


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A few days ago I asked about training seasons vs off season. I would like to know what people do differently for training vs. maintenance vs. whatever else there is. I wonder if the difference is frequency, time, distance, tracking, or just not following some sort of specified run?


ATTQOTD: Off-season for me is infernal summer, so the primary focus is to keep doing what I love (running) without winding up with heat stroke. That's really all it comes down to: doing whatever is needed to survive - slowing down, decreasing distance, doing some indoor and/or pool runs. I still track my runs. I still do some hill and speed workouts. I still loosely follow a 2-week cycle of shorter mid-week runs, long runs and cut-backs. I still run by perceived effort, not numbers on an app/watch. 

~~~
I lost the quote, but to our new runner member, welcome! You've already gotten lots of advice, so I'll only add this: don't feel like you _have_ to do anything exactly as prescribed. You have to start somewhere, of course, but don't get too attached to the idea that any one way is the only _right_ way.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: When training, I follow the plan religiously. After a marathon, I'll go into lazy mode for a month or so: reduced days/mileage, no hard runs, etc. Then I'll switch to maintenance mode, which will be the same pattern as the training plan, just more relaxed, with no specific targets: 5 days/35-40 miles a week, 2 easy days, 2 hard days, 1 long run.

Oddly enough, I am discovering that I like being on a plan, rather than winging it.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A few days ago I asked about training seasons vs off season. I would like to know what people do differently for training vs. maintenance vs. whatever else there is. I wonder if the difference is frequency, time, distance, tracking, or just not following some sort of specified run?


Maintenance runs I don’t do many long runs. Mainly 5K-10K distances.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A few days ago I asked about training seasons vs off season. I would like to know what people do differently for training vs. maintenance vs. whatever else there is. I wonder if the difference is frequency, time, distance, tracking, or just not following some sort of specified run?
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion!



I'm pretty much lost without a plan, so I generally have one set up for as much as a year in advance.  That plan includes both my targeted training for goal races and the maintenance runs, if you can call them that, in between the targeted plans that serve both to maintain fitness and keep me ready for non-goal races.  I am a creature of habit, so I try to keep my maintenance periods as similar to my training plans as possible so that they flow seamlessly from one to the other.  I keep my runs on the same days and keep the same pattern of pacing (ie, easy days stay easy during maintenance, tempo stay tempo and long stay long, etc) and just cut back on the mileage somewhat.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A few days ago I asked about training seasons vs off season. I would like to know what people do differently for training vs. maintenance vs. whatever else there is. I wonder if the difference is frequency, time, distance, tracking, or just not following some sort of specified run?



Like others said, training is more of a set plan, specifically with long run distances lined out. For maintenance or non-training, I still try to run some-what consistently, but really just more for enjoyment.


----------



## JBinORL

For me, when I'm out of a training cycle, the purpose is to rest, recover, and then build up my base if necessary. Right now, I'm technically in maintenance even though I'm running Dark Side next month. But I'm also working on increasing my base mileage between now and June when I start training for MCM.

Every mile should have a purpose, even if it's to recover.


----------



## roxymama

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!



Hi, I am also 37 and only a few years into my running journey.  Welcome!
I noticed you said "I wasn't good at it" and that speaks to me because I felt that way too.  Even when I was good at other athletic endeavors, running seemed especially hard so I'd quit or wouldn't pursue it farther than one run here or there.    
Dump the notion of what "being good at it" means.  Find what you like about it and be okay with making goals based off of your own needs & wants.  
You may find you like running at a slower more enjoyable pace for many many miles.  You may find you like really short but quick distances.  You may find you like variety and that walk/run/walk keeps you happy and healthy.  Or that races aren't your cup of tea or that you really really like races.  It's all going to be a journey and don't worry about whether you are good at it for a long while...just focus on what you like about it and continue your journey from there 


ATTQOTD: There's an off season??????  
But seriously, I tend to sign up for little races in between my big ones and often just fun-run them or "see what happens" and usually have some kind of in-betweener mini-plan happening.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I plan to be on some sort of training plan until @DopeyBadger quits doing them, or a I die, whichever comes first. There is no off season for me anymore. Running is my religion, my training plan is my bible.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD:

For me, training season is year round.  There is recovery from the last race, training, taper, race, recovery from the last race, training, taper, race, repeat...  I subscribe to the notion of 1 day off or easy for every 3k of racing.  So a 5k has 2 days off/easy, 10k has 3 days off/easy, HM has 7 days off/easy, and M has 14 days off/easy.  Then whatever period was off is offset with easy mileage.  So usually after a marathon, I take 2 weeks off and then 2 weeks easy running to build back up.  For me, I guess I still consider it training.  Even when I haven't actually had a goal race at the end of a training season (winter = Dopey, spring, summer/fall = marathon) I'd just do a time trial.  The end goal has always been to get faster.  So I continue to train year round in an effort to be faster and ultimately get myself in the position to BQ.  So I'm not sure really anything changes during any portion of the season.  Even when I don't have a goal race to train for, I still train to continue to get better.  That way if I make a 2% improvement per cycle, then if I continue to train through spring without an actual goal race, and then follow it up with a fall training cycle, I should end up at 4% ahead rather than just 2% from the single training cycle.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I plan to be on some sort of training plan until @DopeyBadger quits doing them, or a I die, whichever comes first. There is no off season for me anymore. Running is my religion, my training plan is my bible.


----------



## michigandergirl

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!



Welcome! You've gotten some good advice, but I just wanted to add a couple of things: Before you start a C25K program, you may want to get used to time on your feet by walking 30 minutes several times a week. This will strengthen your legs some before starting the program. When choosing a C25K program, make sure it is one that starts with intervals of walking & running (not one that says run continuously for 1 mile or run continuously for 20 minutes - I feel like those set people up for failure early on). And as someone else mentioned, feel free to repeat weeks on the plan if you need to for whatever reason. Good luck!!


----------



## PrincessV

roxymama said:


> Dump the notion of what "being good at it" means.  Find what you like about it and be okay with making goals based off of your own needs & wants.
> You may find you like running at a slower more enjoyable pace for many many miles.  You may find you like really short but quick distances.  You may find you like variety and that walk/run/walk keeps you happy and healthy.  Or that races aren't your cup of tea or that you really really like races.  It's all going to be a journey and don't worry about whether you are good at it for a long while...just focus on what you like about it and continue your journey from there


@roxymama  I'm quoting you because I love and agree with every word of this!


----------



## UNCBear24

QOTD: My off season is generally from the end of Marathon Weekend in January thru February.  Usually a weekly four mile run for 4-5 weeks, then twice a week, to maintain some fitness. Then I ramp things back up in March.


----------



## Miranda

Yeah, being "good" at running is really subjective.  If winning Olympic gold medals is the pinnacle of the sport, then let's be honest, none of us are really "good" at it.  

As they say, "you do you".  Find what makes YOU happy in running, and then give that your all.   We all have our ups and downs, our missteps and victories... we're all just here to help each other along and share in that, whether it's training for a 5K or training for a marathon.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I haven't really had an "off" season since I started running a couple of years ago - I was always training for a race. I also do much better with a plan. It is too easy for me to skip runs, etc. if I am doing my own thing. Right now I am running 6 days a week, training for a marathon in May. But after that I don't have another marathon until November and am going to ask for a plan just to maintain my fitness, for 4 days a week, until I start a new plan for that race.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I'm planning to do maintenance runs in June and my plan depends on whether or not I get into Peachtree.  If I get into Peachtree, I'll probably do 3, 3, 5 with an hour of hills on the weekend.  If I don't get in, I'll nix the hills.

Side note: I'm going to get a myofascial release massage tomorrow to try to get some release on my calf.  I'm tired of wearing Rock Tape all the time.  She mentioned they could try cupping too. Fingers crossed it works!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: If I don't have a training plan, I'm pretty lazy/distracted/uninspired/horizontal.  My maintenance mode is typically making up excuses to not get out of bed and run.  Therefore I need to keep signing up for races because that "encourages" me to have and follow a training plan.  If @DopeyBadger sends me a spreadsheet, I follow it.  If I have no spreadsheet, I hit snooze until it's time to go to work.  In summary, I don't believe I know how to do maintenance.


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I plan to be on some sort of training plan until @DopeyBadger quits doing them, or a I die, whichever comes first. There is no off season for me anymore. Running is my religion, my training plan is my bible.



THIS. I do so much better when I have a schedule.


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I plan to be on some sort of training plan until @DopeyBadger quits doing them, or a I die, whichever comes first. There is no off season for me anymore. Running is my religion, my training plan is my bible.



Ditto to this answer.  I'm on my first plan and already looking ahead.


----------



## CDKG

apdebord said:


> Side note: I'm going to get a myofascial release massage tomorrow to try to get some release on my calf. I'm tired of wearing Rock Tape all the time. She mentioned they could try cupping too. Fingers crossed it works!


When I started running, I used to get painfully tight calves. I started doing a yoga routine specific to lower legs after developing plantar fasciitis (possibly related?) Tight calves haven’t been an issue since!

After your massage, lookup Jasyoga Preventative Medicine for your Lower Legs & Feet on You Tube. I do an updated version of this routine almost every day (it’s only 11 min) and it has done wonders!


----------



## apdebord

CDKG said:


> When I started running, I used to get painfully tight calves. I started doing a yoga routine specific to lower legs after developing plantar fasciitis (possibly related?) Tight calves haven’t been an issue since!
> 
> After your massage, lookup Jasyoga Preventative Medicine for your Lower Legs & Feet on You Tube. I do an updated version of this routine almost every day (it’s only 11 min) and it has done wonders!



Thank you so much! I will certainly check that out.


----------



## flav

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A few days ago I asked about training seasons vs off season. I would like to know what people do differently for training vs. maintenance vs. whatever else there is. I wonder if the difference is frequency, time, distance, tracking, or just not following some sort of specified run?
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion!



Training: Follow a plan (pace, intervals, duration) adjusted to the next big race I am registered for.

Maintenance: Loosely follow a plan ajusted for a smaller race and be ok with not respecting a given pace if the conditions (mine or outdoor) are not favorable.

Either way, I run three days a week. If other physical activities opportunities arise, they are on top of said running plans.


----------



## Mickey Momma

MarBee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to runDisney and running in general.  (Like so new, I haven’t started yet.)
> I think I’m setting the goal for myself to be able to run in the Princess 5k next year.  Does anyone have a program they recommend for me?  I was looking into C25K as a start.
> For the record, I am not a runner.  I’ll be 37, overweight, out of shape, and I am going from pretty much no exercise.  Even when I was young and fit and exercised, I never really liked running.  I found it boring and I wasn’t good at it.
> Is there a program for people like me to follow?  I want to enjoy myself while getting healthier, more fit, and stronger.  I figured setting a goal (Princess 5k) may help.
> Any and all advice is welcome!  Thank you!



Welcome!  As others have already said, this is a wonderful group of runners with various levels of experience.  Many of us, myself included, have been right where you are, so don't hesitate to ask any questions.  Anyhow, I may have missed it in all the great advice so far, but wanted to add that, *no matter what program you decide to go with - run much slower than you think you should on the run portions.*  I am not kidding when I say you may even feel at times like you could walk faster!  As most of us start, especially for run/walk programs, we seem to think we should run as fast as we can and end our run intervals gasping for breath.  This in turn means that you haven't recovered before it is time to run again and that can get old very fast.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

QUESTION (for Galloway Runners):

Do you run different intervals in a race than you do in your long run?

I have been running 1 minute longer during my weekly maintenance runs (as well as running continuously several times) than I do on my long run. I decreased my long run running interval by 1 min in an effort to complete my long run at a slower pace, as suggested. Am I asking for trouble to use my weekly interval for a longer race? I think I should be able to hold it, but without practicing, I don't have the confidence that I won't crash and burn.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: It is sad, but to stay motivated, I have to have a schedule.  If there isn't a run on my schedule, I will find some excuse to do something else as I am in a season of life where I have no shortage of things on my to-do list.  I don't necessarily need a race on the schedule to stay motivated though.  The training group I am with right now has been offering monthly plans that offer me not just a great schedule of runs, but are full of runner specific strength training.


----------



## txdisneygrl

run.minnie.miles said:


> QUESTION (for Galloway Runners):
> 
> Do you run different intervals in a race than you do in your long run?
> 
> I have been running 1 minute longer during my weekly maintenance runs (as well as running continuously several times) than I do on my long run. I decreased my long run running interval by 1 min in an effort to complete my long run at a slower pace, as suggested. Am I asking for trouble to use my weekly interval for a longer race? I think I should be able to hold it, but without practicing, I don't have the confidence that I won't crash and burn.



I do the same thing. I am not good at controlling myself so add to the walk time to force myself to slow down. I have done ok with this strategy. Now my problem is running too fast as I try to shorten the intervals back up while building a base.

ATTQOTD: Maintenance is where I tend to get inconsistent and not maintain. Especially as it gets hotter in the summer. I am determined to keep running this year and build a good base... so I found a race to sign up for in early October so I can't quit for too long or I'll never be ready. Plus I will (if all goes to plan) finally have a POT.


----------



## ZellyB

run.minnie.miles said:


> QUESTION (for Galloway Runners):
> 
> Do you run different intervals in a race than you do in your long run?
> 
> I have been running 1 minute longer during my weekly maintenance runs (as well as running continuously several times) than I do on my long run. I decreased my long run running interval by 1 min in an effort to complete my long run at a slower pace, as suggested. Am I asking for trouble to use my weekly interval for a longer race? I think I should be able to hold it, but without practicing, I don't have the confidence that I won't crash and burn.



We have been using a variety of intervals with our DopeyBadger plan.  Our LR intervals currently are :60/:30.  He usually has one speed run during the week with different paces and intervals (10K pace is 3:00/:30 and HM tempo is 2:00/:30).  We just ran a 15k race doing the 2:00/:30 intervals at roughly HM tempo pace.  So, that's a long answers to say, yes.    I was worried about running that 15k at 2:00/:30 intervals since all our long runs had just been :60/:30, but it went just great!


----------



## Miranda

run.minnie.miles said:


> QUESTION (for Galloway Runners):
> 
> Do you run different intervals in a race than you do in your long run?
> 
> I have been running 1 minute longer during my weekly maintenance runs (as well as running continuously several times) than I do on my long run. I decreased my long run running interval by 1 min in an effort to complete my long run at a slower pace, as suggested. Am I asking for trouble to use my weekly interval for a longer race? I think I should be able to hold it, but without practicing, I don't have the confidence that I won't crash and burn.


I don't actually know.   Like @ZellyB I have been doing a variety of paces on my plan.  My runs scheduled to be Easy/LR are 30/30, 10K is 90/30, HM tempo is 75/30 (although I ended up doing 90/30 last night because #watchproblems... I didn't know how to deal with warmup/cooldown at 30/30 but middle miles at 75/30), but I don't actually know what my race intervals are yet, they're not listed on there.   I think they are probably longer than 30/30 though.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> QUESTION (for Galloway Runners):
> 
> Do you run different intervals in a race than you do in your long run?
> 
> I have been running 1 minute longer during my weekly maintenance runs (as well as running continuously several times) than I do on my long run. I decreased my long run running interval by 1 min in an effort to complete my long run at a slower pace, as suggested. Am I asking for trouble to use my weekly interval for a longer race? I think I should be able to hold it, but without practicing, I don't have the confidence that I won't crash and burn.



I wouldn't try a brand new interval during a race, but if it's the interval you use for your maintenance runs, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD: *My running definitely doesn’t follow a good schedule if I don’t have a race to train for, especially in the winter. My last race was the WDW half in January and up until the last couple weeks, I had hardly run at all since. But I have a marathon I’m registered for in October (I started a training journal for it, by the way - please follow along!) so even though official training for that won’t start until probably May or June, I’m working on trying to put together a pre-training plan schedule to follow for regaining some fitness lost over this winter and getting more consistent. The runs will probably mostly be easy, but I would like to try to build a little more speed.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

run.minnie.miles said:


> QUESTION (for Galloway Runners):
> 
> Do you run different intervals in a race than you do in your long run?
> 
> I have been running 1 minute longer during my weekly maintenance runs (as well as running continuously several times) than I do on my long run. I decreased my long run running interval by 1 min in an effort to complete my long run at a slower pace, as suggested. Am I asking for trouble to use my weekly interval for a longer race? I think I should be able to hold it, but without practicing, I don't have the confidence that I won't crash and burn.


Honestly, I'm not sure.  My only races have been runDisney races so photo stops alter my time.  I have run multiple races with photo stop times that have me either finishing faster or very close to the actual speed at which it took me to do the longest run of 12.5 or 14 miles.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Same as others, when training for a race, I try to follow THE PLAN.  In maintenance mode, run to run.  I usually don't have a goal for a run, and the distance run will sometimes change in the middle of a run, might stop sooner, might go longer.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I like to race a lot (more medals!) but a lot of my races are done at less than all-out pace, so I really don't "train" for them, but just run off my base fitness.  I try to run 5-6 days every week, with at least one, but preferably two, runs of 10+ miles, and total mileage of 45-55 per week.  Almost all of this is done at an easy pace (around marathon race pace+1:00/mile or so).  Unless I'm really targeting an upcoming race, I very rarely do any sort of work-out runs (tempos/intervals/etc.).  I've found that having a solid base like this gets me really close to where I need to be if I'm targeting a race (like going for a BQ or something).  All I have to do is up my mileage for a few weeks to the 60 mpw area and add in a few workout runs, and I'm good to go.  I've found that maintaining a solid base of easy mileage keeps me injury free and helps me maintain and regain peak fitness much faster.


----------



## Neil Lock

This is an amazing post I found purely by accident whilst on another board. I am one of the co-founders of www.letsdothis.com a site trying to help you find races around the world. i'll admit at the moment we don't have complete coverage of the USA but we are working on increasing our coverage all  of the time. 

However, if you are ever heading to the UK check it out, and if you are in the USA it would be great to get your feedback on the running side of it as there are still a lot of events


----------



## Keels

Neil Lock said:


> This is an amazing post I found purely by accident whilst on another board. I am one of the co-founders of www.letsdothis.com a site trying to help you find races around the world. i'll admit at the moment we don't have complete coverage of the USA but we are working on increasing our coverage all  of the time.
> 
> However, if you are ever heading to the UK check it out, and if you are in the USA it would be great to get your feedback on the running side of it as there are still a lot of events



Your platform is really slick and the UI is awesome.

I'd love to chat with you on how you populate your content ... I might have a few ideas to help with listings and content stateside. PM if you want!


----------



## Neil Lock

I dont think i have posted enough to be able to PM (that or i just cant find the button to PM on these forums  )


----------



## Keels

You just need a few more posts! So - tell us ... what is your favorite race and distance?


----------



## Neil Lock

Lol - 12 marathons. 

Disney Goofy, New York, Berlin, London, Venice, Dublin...


----------



## Neil Lock

have done Disneyland Paris half too  

Apologies to anyone following this thread!!


----------



## Neil Lock

Want to do Disney Dopey in 2019 (if i can afford it!)


----------



## Neil Lock

Favourite race has to be Disney Marathon - avatar will change as soon as i get to 10 to reflect this...


----------



## Neil Lock

Hopefully this is the last post i need to unlock the secrets


----------



## Keels

You did it!!!


----------



## Neil Lock

meh - think i have to wait now...


----------



## Gus the ghost

Been sidelined with a posterior tibial tendon issue the last 3 weeks. Doc said to take 1 more week off then start easing back in. 4-6 till 100%...hopefully


----------



## cavepig

Neil Lock said:


> Lol - 12 marathons.
> 
> Disney Goofy, New York, Berlin, London, Venice, Dublin...


Don't appoligize for posting to get your posts, plus it's interesting to see what other's have ran here, I mean you've got some cool ones you've done compared to me!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A few days ago I asked about training seasons vs off season. I would like to know what people do differently for training vs. maintenance vs. whatever else there is. I wonder if the difference is frequency, time, distance, tracking, or just not following some sort of specified run?
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> ATTQOTD: During a training period all of my runs are based on preparing for a certain goal, usually a marathon. So my weekend runs are longer, I will have a midweek run that is also longer than some of my summer long runs. Pace is usually specific to goal pace for race day when it comes to speed work outs. Also, the speed workouts are different. By different I mean the duration's are longer and the pace a little slower than training for a 5k. Rarely will I run quarter mile repeats during this time as it serves little to no purpose in preparing me for a marathon.
> Off season runs are meant to maintain fitness at a minimum. It's also a time to work on improving speed and form. So thats when runs like quarter mile repeats are useful. The distance is less for the week. During a marathon training period average mileage will be north of 40 and during the off season its probably closer to 30.
> The differences are not all that extreme, because the days running is usually the same and the sessions can be equally challenging, but its a break for the long hours and build up to a marathon.



I haven't had a training plan since I injured my ankle.  I did maintenance runs until surgery and since getting the ok to run again I was just trying to build back strength.  Then I still had the pain so I was afraid to push it.  Since I had the MRI in the fall and got the explanation for the pain I am somewhat free to train again. Since the doctor told me I shouldn't be running on the roads anymore, or doing anything over 10k, this year will be different, but I am thinking as long as we have no more storms I plan to start back outside in April.  My training will also include a lot of bike so I can get my zone 2 training in with less miles on the roads. 

But I am excited to get "training" for something again.  



roxymama said:


> Hi, I am also 37 and only a few years into my running journey.  Welcome!
> I noticed you said "I wasn't good at it" and that speaks to me because I felt that way too.  Even when I was good at other athletic endeavors, running seemed especially hard so I'd quit or wouldn't pursue it farther than one run here or there.
> Dump the notion of what "being good at it" means.  Find what you like about it and be okay with making goals based off of your own needs & wants.
> You may find you like running at a slower more enjoyable pace for many many miles.  You may find you like really short but quick distances.  You may find you like variety and that walk/run/walk keeps you happy and healthy.  Or that races aren't your cup of tea or that you really really like races.  It's all going to be a journey and don't worry about whether you are good at it for a long while...just focus on what you like about it and continue your journey from there
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: There's an off season??????
> But seriously, I tend to sign up for little races in between my big ones and often just fun-run them or "see what happens" and usually have some kind of in-betweener mini-plan happening.



I agree as well.  There are so many benefits to running that you really find what works for you individually and be happy with shooting for that.  Any new person, and I did it, can get intimidated looking at the times of others and convince themselves they shouldn't be running because they can't do that right away too.   I was having a conversation yesterday actually about my marathon and running in general.  I said to the person, my marathon wasn't fast this year.   It was a struggle.  But I keep doing it because as a Disney fan I have gotten to see so many things at Disney because of my races that I wouldn't have seen otherwise.  It's so cool.  Oh, and I'm healthy on top of it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

run.minnie.miles said:


> Do you run different intervals in a race than you do in your long run?



Short answer, yes you certainly can.  

It just depends on the relationship between the long run paces and current fitness HM prediction.  Punch in your recent race times into a McMillan race calculator to see what kind of time it predicts for your race distance.  Ideally if it is a HM, then your long run pacing should be about 2 min slower per mile than is the HM pace.  The best way to come to this pace is by slowing down the run pace (so that it is nearly 100% aerobic).  I usually schedule the run portion pacing of the long run to be 9% slower than the person's estimated marathon pace.  For a HM pace, I usually schedule the run portion pacing to be around 5k-10k estimated fitness pacing with the duration at no more than 2-3 minutes for the people I've worked with thus far.  The walk is always kept constant in my plans at 30 seconds and at whatever pace is a comfortable calm walk for the runners (per Galloway's recent recommendation).  So the variables I manipulate are the run pace and run duration with keeping an eye on the relevancy of that pace and duration to the user's current fitness.

So go back and look at your maintenance mid-week run and see how close they fall to a reasonable guess as to a race pace based on a race equivalency calculator.


----------



## ZellyB

Neil Lock said:


> This is an amazing post I found purely by accident whilst on another board. I am one of the co-founders of www.letsdothis.com a site trying to help you find races around the world. i'll admit at the moment we don't have complete coverage of the USA but we are working on increasing our coverage all  of the time.
> 
> However, if you are ever heading to the UK check it out, and if you are in the USA it would be great to get your feedback on the running side of it as there are still a lot of events



Really like your site!


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A few days ago I asked about training seasons vs off season. I would like to know what people do differently for training vs. maintenance vs. whatever else there is. I wonder if the difference is frequency, time, distance, tracking, or just not following some sort of specified run?
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion!



During the "off season" my maintenance runs usually only include easy, moderate, long, and an occasional hills and speed work. During months leading up to the start of race season, I will start varying my style of runs to include the ones previously mentioned, as well as adding in fartleks, resistance runs, intervals, hills, tempo runs and hard/race pace runs.

In the past 4-5 years I've generally maintained about 20 miles per week. But since my injury last May, I've scaled it back a bit to 12-18 miles per week. This summer, I'm planning on participating in my first triathlon-sprint, so my running mileage will decrease but I will be adding in biking and swimming work outs during that time.


----------



## LSUlakes

Neil Lock said:


> This is an amazing post I found purely by accident whilst on another board. I am one of the co-founders of www.letsdothis.com a site trying to help you find races around the world. i'll admit at the moment we don't have complete coverage of the USA but we are working on increasing our coverage all  of the time.
> 
> However, if you are ever heading to the UK check it out, and if you are in the USA it would be great to get your feedback on the running side of it as there are still a lot of events



Cool site! You can use the first post to see a list of races in the USA, and then I linked in the second post I believe the previous years threads that are set up similar to this one. Best of luck and hope you stick around the thread.


----------



## FlashAM7

run.minnie.miles said:


> (I think Boston is the 16th, just in case you need to set your dvr  )


My bad, I had the Star Wars half marathon date in my head LOL


----------



## LSUlakes

This weekend we have the following folks with races:

24 - @MissLiss279  - Go Girl Run OKC Half Marathon (2:05:00 / N/A)
24 - @tidefan  - Tuscaloosa Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
24 - @jennamfeo  - Carlsbad All Day 20k (NG / N/A)
24 - @cburnett11  - Rodes City Run 10k (48:xx / N/A)
25 - @roxymama  - Shamrock Shuffle 8k (44:19 / N/A)
25 - @kleph  - Dallas Rock n' Roll Half Marathon (2:00:00 / N/A)
25 - @FlashAM7  - Winterpark 10k (53:59 / N/A)
25 - @Mickey Momma - Covenant Health Knoxville Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend. My sincere apologies for posting the list late this week. DD school was closed unexpectedly mid morning and I had to go pick her and DS. Plus side, we had a great afternoon playing outside)

If you would like to adjust your goal or if someone would like to add a race to the list, just let me know and I will be happy to do so. Good luck again, and let us know how it goes!

Side note: It appears I typed a user name incorrectly again. MickeyMomma is not being allowed to tag.... If you see this please let me know so I can change it. TIA


----------



## LSUlakes

*Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes. 

ATTQOTD: People Mover FTW!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.



ATTQOTD:  Kilimanjaro Safari!  
I was going to say Toy Story Mania but then realized what my arm would feel like after 4 hours.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.



ATTQOTD:  Haunted Mansion.  Indoors, air conditioned, relaxing, many small details to look for that you may have missed in single pass rides.

Allow me to propose a *Bonus QOTD:  *What attraction would you like to sentence someone else to have to ride non-stop for 4 hours?

ATTBQOTD:  It's a Small World.  I enjoy it as a one off now and then, but repeated riding for an extended time would be punishment!


----------



## AFwifelife

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.



Spaceship Earth. I would be able to try out all the options for building my future!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Kilimanjaro Safari for sure!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.



That's a tough one. I love the suggestions of Kiliminjaro Safaris, but I don't want to be outside for that Long.
I'd say Buzz Lightyear. I don't have to play every time, I can just look around sometimes and look for good targets. And maybe I'd finally achieve Galactic Hero...


----------



## FlashAM7

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 24 - @MissLiss279  - Go Girl Run OKC Half Marathon (2:05:00 / N/A)
> 24 - @tidefan  - Tuscaloosa Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 24 - @jennamfeo  - Carlsbad All Day 20k (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @cburnett11  - Rodes City Run 10k (48:xx / N/A)
> 25 - @roxymama  - Shamrock Shuffle 8k (44:19 / N/A)
> 25 - @kleph  - Dallas Rock n' Roll Half Marathon (2:00:00 / N/A)
> 25 - MickeyMomma - Covenant Health Knoxville Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend. My sincere apologies for posting the list late this week. DD school was closed unexpectedly mid morning and I had to go pick her and DS. Plus side, we had a great afternoon playing outside)
> 
> If you would like to adjust your goal or if someone would like to add a race to the list, just let me know and I will be happy to do so. Good luck again, and let us know how it goes!
> 
> Side note: It appears I typed a user name incorrectly again. MickeyMomma is not being allowed to tag.... If you see this please let me know so I can change it. TIA


I am running the Winter Park 10k tomorrow! My goal is under 54 minutes.


----------



## FlashAM7

ATTQOTD: This one is easy. Peoplemover.


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.


Well this summer my then 6 year old and I rode EE 8 or 9 times in a row at the end of the night. Not sure I could handle 4 hours of it, but I'd  try. Maybe safari, splash or space. Definitely not IASW.


----------



## SarahDisney

By the way ... I don't know that I'd want to ride it for 4 hours, but I have to step up and defend IASW. I like that song. Its classic Disney.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.
> 
> ATTQOTD: People Mover FTW!



The Oasis pool at the Polynesian Resort


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: I think People Mover and Kilimanjaro Safaris would be a toss up for me depending on weather.  If we are expanding to the water parks, perhaps the Castaway Creek Lazy River at Typhoon Lagoon.

ATTBQOTD:  I'd probably stick someone on Journey Into Imagination for 4 hours and see how they handled it.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  People Mover, Great Movie Ride (RIP), Pirates of the Caribbean 

ATTBQOTD:  Mission Space: Orange Side


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD:* People Mover.

And then I'd sentence @SarahDisney to IASW.

It's a win/win for everyone.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Maybe the railroad? Peoplemover is good too. Some kind of transportation. I would sentence somebody to Star Tours only because multiple go-rounds for that in a row makes me barf.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I was thinking Safari, too, but I love SheHulks railroad idea, so I think that'd be my pick. So much people/park watching!


----------



## chuckille

AAQOTD: I would say Pirates of the Caribbean. As much as I like the ride, I could just fall asleep on that ride and wake up in 4 hours.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: definitely the Safari ride at a very leisurely pace and longer stops so I can get a better look at the animals. 

I love IASW.  It was a favorite song of mine from a Disney record I had when I was little.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.
> 
> ATTQOTD: People Mover FTW!



I vote for the Gran Fiesta boat ride in Mexico. Floating along with margaritas for four hours sounds like a great afternoon. 

If I had to sentence anyone to a ride, it'd probably be the Aerosmith coaster. That video makes my ears bleed hearing it once, let along non-stop for four hours.


----------



## SarahDisney

Back to the Garmin discussion from earlier in the week ... any thoughts on Vivoactive 3 vs. Forerunner 235?


----------



## Mickey Momma

LSUlakes said:


> Side note: It appears I typed a user name incorrectly again. MickeyMomma is not being allowed to tag.... If you see this please let me know so I can change it. TIA



Try adding a space after "Mickey."  If that doesn't work, can somebody point me towards a setting I need to change?


----------



## AFwifelife

SarahDisney said:


> Back to the Garmin discussion from earlier in the week ... any thoughts on Vivoactive 3 vs. Forerunner 235?



I'm between these 2 as well.  When I did the side by side comparison on Garmin, the vivo won out for me other than there's no sound for intervals.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: I was going to go with People Mover, but I don't know about four hours of those turns.  So I think I am going to have to go with Spaceship Earth.  Dark, cool, and the seats are slightly more comfortable than Pirates, especially when they lean back.  As for sentencing someone?  Definitely Mission Space Orange.


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> QUESTION (for Galloway Runners):
> 
> Do you run different intervals in a race than you do in your long run?


I use different intervals for different purposes. For runs designed to improve endurance, not necessarily speed, I might do 2:30/:30. For an easy, recovery run, I like a :45/:30. For most races, I usually go with :30/:30 -I find that makes it easy to skip run or walk intervals as needed to go with the flow of traffic without stretching my intervals too long.



LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.


ATTQOTD: Um, I'll never make it 4 hours with only 1 bathroom break, lol! #stayhydrated If I can have two bathroom breaks, AND I can go through the queue each time, I'm in for 4 hours of TOT


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> Back to the Garmin discussion from earlier in the week ... any thoughts on Vivoactive 3 vs. Forerunner 235?



DC Rainmaker does really good reviews.

I’d personally lean towards the vivoactive just because the 230/235 came out in 2015.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Tie between Haunted Mansion & People Mover - but only with some kind of exception that allowed my drinks to be alcoholic in nature

ATTBQOTD:  Sorry @SarahDisney but I gotta say IASW.  I actually do enjoy this ride, but 4 hours would be torture.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Hands down Kilimanjaro Safaris!  Animal Kingdom is my favorite park, I could spend all day on the safari!   Especially now that the Big Red audio track is gone... that was the best part about the safari that was part of the Backstage Safari tour... safari without the story track.


----------



## Mickey Momma

SarahDisney said:


> Back to the Garmin discussion from earlier in the week ... any thoughts on Vivoactive 3 vs. Forerunner 235?



I remember you saying you are not looking for an all day watch, right?   Looking at the specs, they seem very similar.  The Vivoactive has a longer GPS battery life according to Garmin, but we are talking 11 versus 13 hours.  I have a Vivoactive 3 and love it.  (I upgraded from the first version.)  I chose it, however, because I wanted it as my all day watch.  So knowing nothing but what the Garmin page tells me about the 235, by advice would be to see if you can find a store that has both watches and actually try them on to see which is more of a "fit."


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> Back to the Garmin discussion from earlier in the week ... any thoughts on Vivoactive 3 vs. Forerunner 235?


I don't know anything about the Vivoactive watch, but the 235 I think might be considered replaced at this point by the brand new 645/645M.  I am planning to replace my 220 with a 645... I haven't decided yet if I want to get the M or not.  The difference is that the M has storage for music/podcasts and will pair with bluetooth headphones, but I don't think that I would actually use that.  I can't envision a scenario where I am out running without my phone, so I'll probably just save the $50.


----------



## Dis5150

run.minnie.miles said:


> QUESTION (for Galloway Runners):
> 
> Do you run different intervals in a race than you do in your long run?
> 
> I have been running 1 minute longer during my weekly maintenance runs (as well as running continuously several times) than I do on my long run. I decreased my long run running interval by 1 min in an effort to complete my long run at a slower pace, as suggested. Am I asking for trouble to use my weekly interval for a longer race? I think I should be able to hold it, but without practicing, I don't have the confidence that I won't crash and burn.



I do the same intervals.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.


This is tough. FoP gets to me after three times in a row. (I found that out this week) 

I could ride big thunder all day probably. My other option would be the safari. 

(Can you tell I like AK yet?)


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> Spaceship Earth. I would be able to try out all the options for building my future!



Got evacuated off of that this week. Fun new experience! Being stuck on it for 20+ minutes is not though.



FlashAM7 said:


> ATTQOTD: This one is easy. Peoplemover.



Why am I so dumb to forget the peoplemover! Obvious choice.


----------



## Chaitali

I'm on the Safari bandwagon!  And as far as the torture ride, I have to go with It's a Small World.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Peoplemover for sure! DD28 and I will ride it as long as they let us stay on it when we are not rushing to another FP.


----------



## MissLiss279

So I’m throwing this out there for watch reviews:

http://fellrnr.com/wiki/GPS_Accuracy

Not sure if I believe it all. I feel like my Garmin 220 had pretty good accuracy (not on his list), and I’ve always been high on Garmins... although I was having highly fluctuating current pace on my Fenix 5s (more than I think it should have been).


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Add me to the Kilimanjaro crew!


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> This is tough. FoP gets to me after three times in a row. (I found that out this week)
> 
> I could ride big thunder all day probably. My other option would be the safari.
> 
> (Can you tell I like AK yet?)



Quick ... go test your theory . Ride big thunder for 4 hours and report back.


----------



## AFwifelife

MissLiss279 said:


> So I’m throwing this out there for watch reviews:
> 
> http://fellrnr.com/wiki/GPS_Accuracy
> 
> Not sure if I believe it all. I feel like my Garmin 220 had pretty good accuracy (not on his list), and I’ve always been high on Garmins... although I was having highly fluctuating current pace on my Fenix 5s (more than I think it should have been).



I’m thinking of the Vivoactive 3 with the foot pod because of mostly running on a treadmill but it looks like a good overall option.


----------



## AFwifelife

rteetz said:


> Got evacuated off of that this week. Fun new experience! Being stuck on it for 20+ minutes is not though.



How high up were you??


----------



## MissLiss279

AFwifelife said:


> I’m thinking of the Vivoactive 3 with the foot pod because of mostly running on a treadmill but it looks like a good overall option.


I have a Footpod too now and seems to work great on the treadmill!


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> This is tough. FoP gets to me after three times in a row. (I found that out this week)



Ummm.....how did you manage to ride FoP 3 times in a row??


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Quick ... go test your theory . Ride big thunder for 4 hours and report back.


If I can stay on sure. I’m not waiting in line


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> How high up were you??


Near the top of the descent.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Ummm.....how did you manage to ride FoP 3 times in a row??


Magic  

I have friends that help me out.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Magic
> 
> I have friends that help me out.


Jealous. We've been on half a dozen times or so and never even had a FP.


----------



## AZMermaid

Can I join your thread? I live in AZ and teach first grade. Slower runner (although mid for Run Disney I'd say) trying to get stronger and faster in an effort for my first half (Princess) next year! I have the Dbacks 5K next Saturday 3/31 coming up. This is a flat course in dowtown Phoenix. My 7 year old is running too. He has done a couple races and I am tempted to leave him (or have him leave me) but I also worry bout if he gets injured or something. We are naturally about the same pace... but he does the annoying kid thing of running quickly (faster than me if I let him) and then needing to walk.

I agree with People Mover for the QOTD!


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Jealous. We've been on half a dozen times or so and never even had a FP.


I’ve only done standby twice and that’s to see the queue.


----------



## xjillianpaige

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.



ATTFFQOTD: I'm tending to agree with the People Mover and Safari folks here. I love both rides a ton. The best part of PM is the ability to sneak some snacks on and enjoy them along the way. I am a thrill-seeker, but I'm no dummy and eventually the bumps and drops and swooshes would get to anyone.



camaker said:


> Allow me to propose a *Bonus QOTD:  *What attraction would you like to sentence someone else to have to ride non-stop for 4 hours?



Love this bonus QOTD. I think I agree that It's A Small World would really drive someone nuts, but I'm also thinking that the bumpiness and drops of some rides might be a good torture device, ToT for example...


Adding to the which watch conversation, does anyone have/use the apple watch? I've been looking at it (without cellular - GPS only) and I'm wondering if it would be a good fit for me. I know that Garmin is THE activity watch, but I'm vain and don't like how they look and I want it to be a seamless compatibility with my iPhone... thoughts? Comparisons? I've done lots of research but my head is spinning with all the info.


----------



## AFwifelife

AZMermaid said:


> Can I join your thread? I live in AZ and teach first grade. Slower runner (although mid for Run Disney I'd day) trying to get stronger and faster in an effort for my first half (Princess) next year! I have the Dbacks 5K next Saturday 3/31 coming up. This is a flat course in dowtown Phoenix. My 7 year old is running too. He has done a couple races and I am tempted to leave him (or have him leave me) but I also worry bout if he gets injured or something. We are naturally about the same pace... but he does the annoying kid thing of running quickly (faster than me if I let him) and then needing to walk



Welcome! We are temporarily in Tucson. Getting out of here before it really starts to heat up lol.


----------



## SarahDisney

Mickey Momma said:


> I remember you saying you are not looking for an all day watch, right?   Looking at the specs, they seem very similar.  The Vivoactive has a longer GPS battery life according to Garmin, but we are talking 11 versus 13 hours.  I have a Vivoactive 3 and love it.  (I upgraded from the first version.)  I chose it, however, because I wanted it as my all day watch.  So knowing nothing but what the Garmin page tells me about the 235, by advice would be to see if you can find a store that has both watches and actually try them on to see which is more of a "fit."



Yeah, I'm definitely going to go to the running store to check them out in person. I think that will probably help me decide better. Since I'm not using it as an all-day watch, I wasnt even thinking of the vivoactive at first, but since it's the same price, I figured I'd solicit opinions.



Miranda said:


> I don't know anything about the Vivoactive watch, but the 235 I think might be considered replaced at this point by the brand new 645/645M.  I am planning to replace my 220 with a 645... I haven't decided yet if I want to get the M or not.  The difference is that the M has storage for music/podcasts and will pair with bluetooth headphones, but I don't think that I would actually use that.  I can't envision a scenario where I am out running without my phone, so I'll probably just save the $50.



I guess that explains why the 235 is on sale...
I need to look at the 645 more, but ... I don't love the $400 price tag. Especially since I have to get new shoes soon and those aren't particularly cheap either...



MissLiss279 said:


> So I’m throwing this out there for watch reviews:
> 
> http://fellrnr.com/wiki/GPS_Accuracy
> 
> Not sure if I believe it all. I feel like my Garmin 220 had pretty good accuracy (not on his list), and I’ve always been high on Garmins... although I was having highly fluctuating current pace on my Fenix 5s (more than I think it should have been).



So ... my FR10 is more accurate than whatever I get next (if you believe this). Good to know.


----------



## AZMermaid

AFwifelife said:


> Welcome! We are temporarily in Tucson. Getting out of here before it really starts to heat up lol.


That's good! I was just thinking about running in the summer this morning.


----------



## ZellyB

Welcome to the thread @AZMermaid


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Ride: Kilimanjaro Safari. We often ride it twice in a row. Seems like one time they just let us stay on the truck and not have to re-board.
Not-ride: Mad Tea Party. Bad experience in high school.


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely going to go to the running store to check them out in person. I think that will probably help me decide better. Since I'm not using it as an all-day watch, I wasnt even thinking of the vivoactive at first, but since it's the same price, I figured I'd solicit opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that explains why the 235 is on sale...
> I need to look at the 645 more, but ... I don't love the $400 price tag. Especially since I have to get new shoes soon and those aren't particularly cheap either...
> 
> 
> 
> So ... my FR10 is more accurate than whatever I get next (if you believe this). Good to know.



If you aren’t planning to use it as an everyday watch I’d rule out the 645. I do use the 645 as my everyday watch since i can get notifications, track steps and use Garmin Pay (their version of Apple Pay). That’s all I used the Apple Watch for. I sold my Garmin 230 and gave my DD my Apple Watch. I am buying a dark leather band for my 645 to use when I have to dress up.


----------



## AZMermaid

@jennamfeo looks like we are both running Dbacks next weekend! Good luck!


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I’m going with Peoplemover
For the people watching benefits! With safari second.  Love splash mountain too.

Welcome @AZMermaid!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

AZMermaid said:


> Can I join your thread? I live in AZ and teach first grade. Slower runner (although mid for Run Disney I'd say) trying to get stronger and faster in an effort for my first half (Princess) next year! I have the Dbacks 5K next Saturday 3/31 coming up. This is a flat course in dowtown Phoenix. My 7 year old is running too. He has done a couple races and I am tempted to leave him (or have him leave me) but I also worry bout if he gets injured or something. We are naturally about the same pace... but he does the annoying kid thing of running quickly (faster than me if I let him) and then needing to walk.
> 
> I agree with People Mover for the QOTD!



Welcome!! Excited to hear more from you! Princess was my 1st half last year and it was great!! 



xjillianpaige said:


> Adding to the which watch conversation, does anyone have/use the apple watch? I've been looking at it (without cellular - GPS only) and I'm wondering if it would be a good fit for me. I know that Garmin is THE activity watch, but I'm vain and don't like how they look and I want it to be a seamless compatibility with my iPhone... thoughts? Comparisons? I've done lots of research but my head is spinning with all the info.



I have the apple watch 2 and really, really like it. I know the mileage of the routes I run and find it to be accurate. I run intervals and just glace at the time- I could probably almost run them my feel. Is it the best running watch? No. But it works well for me!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.



Does this involve going through the queue/pre-show areas or like once you’re on the ride for the first time you’re in that same seat for four hours?


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: Splash Mountain. This is assuming a 70-degree+ temps. Start Riding at 11 AM and go until 3 PM. I'd have to have a corn dog from Sleepy Hollow dropped off at some point and, of course, a Dole Whip would be nice. Getting wet would be a minor nuisance on a hot day and it's my favorite ride. I rode it back to back in 40-degree temps in the rain on New Year's Day this year (shocking that there was no wait), so 4 hours in good weather would be a blast.

ETA-Some runners-up: Soarin', Test Track (I'm a sucker for games so as long as the design aspect was included I could spend a day designing and riding), Kilimanjaro Safari, Gran Fiesta Tour. I guess I'm easy to please.

Worst Enemy 4-hour ride- Mission Space: Orange. I think that has the biggest chance to truly mess with a person's equilibrium. Maybe not their sanity quite like IASW (or that earworm of a song on The Seas with Nemo and Friends). It really comes down to whether physical pain or psychological anguish is the goal.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Fun Friday: Like others, I'd probably have to pick the People Mover. I also liked the idea of a lazy river! Does DS count as an attraction? I could easily spend 4 hours and lots of money there. 

I wouldn't wish 4 hours of IASW on anyone...


----------



## cavepig

Safari that stopped a lot, I could stand, move around, for 4 hours I would love.    Any other ride for 4 hours I would go nutty probably just because being trapped for that long no matter where sounds not fun after awhile.



SarahDisney said:


> By the way ... I don't know that I'd want to ride it for 4 hours, but I have to step up and defend IASW. I like that song. Its classic Disney.


I like it too, defend away, I'll join you


----------



## jennamfeo

AZMermaid said:


> @jennamfeo looks like we are both running Dbacks next weekend! Good luck!


Yay that’s awesome! Maybe we can meet up!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTFFQOTD: Me and DH both said the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. My DD said the Cars ride at DCA. Both seem super unrealistic to stay on for 4 hours straight but I’m up for the challenge. Haha.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: If the Land pavilion didn't smell so weird I'd say Living with the Land would be fairly relaxing and at least the scenery changes and you get some sunlight.  But since I think that place smells weird...my answer is I'll join @FFigawi on his margerita booze cruise around Mexico.  I may need more than one bathroom break though.



LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 24 - @MissLiss279  - Go Girl Run OKC Half Marathon (2:05:00 / N/A)
> 24 - @tidefan  - Tuscaloosa Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 24 - @jennamfeo  - Carlsbad All Day 20k (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @cburnett11  - Rodes City Run 10k (48:xx / N/A)
> 25 - @roxymama  - Shamrock Shuffle 8k (44:19 / N/A)
> 25 - @kleph  - Dallas Rock n' Roll Half Marathon (2:00:00 / N/A)
> 25 - @FlashAM7  - Winterpark 10k (53:59 / N/A)
> 25 - MickeyMomma - Covenant Health Knoxville Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend. My sincere apologies for posting the list late this week. DD school was closed unexpectedly mid morning and I had to go pick her and DS. Plus side, we had a great afternoon playing outside)
> 
> If you would like to adjust your goal or if someone would like to add a race to the list, just let me know and I will be happy to do so. Good luck again, and let us know how it goes!
> 
> Side note: It appears I typed a user name incorrectly again. MickeyMomma is not being allowed to tag.... If you see this please let me know so I can change it. TIA



My Shuffle goal is gonna be a "however fast hubby wants to run" because we are run buddies this time.  We'll see what happens but likely I'm not gonna push him to my previous goal pace.  Trying for a PR in FUN! (that's a thing right?)  I am going to use all the wind blocking tactics that @DopeyBadger taught me but I'm doubtful I'll be much help for my tall-guy hubs.


----------



## roxymama

Bonus ATTQOTD: I'd sentence someone to endless teacups...is that too mean?


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> ATTFFQOTD: Me and DH both said the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. My DD said the Cars ride at DCA. Both seem super unrealistic to stay on for 4 hours straight but I’m up for the challenge. Haha.



My answer was probably going to be Radiator Springs Racers ...


----------



## Barca33Runner

roxymama said:


> Bonus ATTQOTD: I'd sentence someone to endless teacups...is that too mean?



I'll co-sign teacups if the rider gets matched with new 5-10 year-olds every ride, who want them to "spin as fast as it can", and may or may not be able to hold down the pizza and popcorn they've been eating all day.


----------



## cavepig

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: If the Land pavilion didn't smell so weird I'd say Living with the Land would be fairly relaxing and at least the scenery changes and you get some sunlight.  But since I think that place smells weird...my answer is I'll join @FFigawi on his margerita booze cruise around Mexico.  I may need more than one bathroom break though.
> .


Oh I totally get this   it does smell weird in the Land for sure!


----------



## PCFriar80

Bonus ATTQOTD:
My sentencing would be 4 hours on Astro Orbiter.


----------



## hauntedcity

ATTQOTD:  My initial thought was PeopleMover.  
The original Universe of Energy would have been great, because you'd only have to ride it twice to fill the time, and get a great nap, to boot.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Jungle Cruise! 

Bonus: Primeval Whirl


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

Attqotd: haunted mansion, so much detail.

Bonus: matterhorn. Its so jerky, my back is terrified  at the thought of riding it 4 hrs!


----------



## chuckille

I love the Bonus ATTQOTD: I would pick Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout at Disneyland Park. Because there are multiple versions of the ride where the drops sequences are different, you could never predict when the next drop comes. So it’s just gonna be 4 hours of free-falling drops over and over again!

Teacup has to be a good 2nd answer too!


----------



## KingLlama

rteetz said:


> Magic
> 
> I have friends that help me out.



Mods, please ban.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD: lots of good choices people mover, safari, grand fiesta, soarin only if in front row everytime not into four hours of dangling feet.

Bonus:  I know I will take some heat for this but Carousel of Progress, sorry @LSUlakes


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> Mods, please ban.


That would be difficult considering I am a mod


----------



## SarahDisney

KingLlama said:


> Mods, please ban.





rteetz said:


> That would be difficult considering I am a mod



I think @KingLlama is asking you to ban yourself...


----------



## Miranda

MissLiss279 said:


> So I’m throwing this out there for watch reviews:
> 
> http://fellrnr.com/wiki/GPS_Accuracy
> 
> Not sure if I believe it all. I feel like my Garmin 220 had pretty good accuracy (not on his list), and I’ve always been high on Garmins... although I was having highly fluctuating current pace on my Fenix 5s (more than I think it should have been).


Yeah, I don't know if I trust it.  There's a lot of numbers and stuff there, but I also feel like my 220 has been accurate... the 225 is on the list very low.  I have never seen it be off as much as he says distance wise.  Quite often I map my routes in a mapping app before I go out and run to make sure the route I've picked is the right distance, and my 220 is always pretty spot on.


----------



## roxymama

Just got an "it may be snowy and icey" code yellow email regarding my race this weekend so maybe it was a good decision to not push the pace afterall!


----------



## Miranda

AFwifelife said:


> Welcome! We are temporarily in Tucson. Getting out of here before it really starts to heat up lol.


My parents just packed up and moved out of FL to that area last fall, after they had to evacuate for Hurricane Irma.   They moved down to FL back in 1999, but they were only in their 40s then.  My dad retired a couple years ago and my mom just retired last year, and after being down there through direct hit (Charley) and some near misses, then having to evacuate for Irma, they were like, ok we're done!  My aunt and uncle live in Oro Valley, so my parents packed up and moved to that area.  They're technically in Marana I think, but they live up in Dove Mountain, which doesn't look very close to Marana to me on a map.


----------



## LSUlakes

Mickey Momma said:


> Try adding a space after "Mickey."  If that doesn't work, can somebody point me towards a setting I need to change?



That's what I had wrong. Thanks for letting me know!



AZMermaid said:


> Can I join your thread? I live in AZ and teach first grade. Slower runner (although mid for Run Disney I'd say) trying to get stronger and faster in an effort for my first half (Princess) next year! I have the Dbacks 5K next Saturday 3/31 coming up. This is a flat course in dowtown Phoenix. My 7 year old is running too. He has done a couple races and I am tempted to leave him (or have him leave me) but I also worry bout if he gets injured or something. We are naturally about the same pace... but he does the annoying kid thing of running quickly (faster than me if I let him) and then needing to walk.
> 
> I agree with People Mover for the QOTD!



Welcome to the thread and of course you are welcome to join. Anyone is free to post and even if it was something I did not like, I do not have any control to stop it anyway lol. Look forward to having you as part of the thread!



Keels said:


> Does this involve going through the queue/pre-show areas or like once you’re on the ride for the first time you’re in that same seat for four hours?



It's 4 hours on the ride, no lines. 



kski907 said:


> ATTQOTD: lots of good choices people mover, safari, grand fiesta, soarin only if in front row everytime not into four hours of dangling feet.
> 
> Bonus:  I know I will take some heat for this but Carousel of Progress, sorry @LSUlakes



Ok... maybe we do need to ban someone. I kid, but COP is awesome and full of history!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Miranda said:


> I don't know anything about the Vivoactive watch, but the 235 I think might be considered replaced at this point by the brand new 645/645M.  I am planning to replace my 220 with a 645... I haven't decided yet if I want to get the M or not.  The difference is that the M has storage for music/podcasts and will pair with bluetooth headphones, but I don't think that I would actually use that.  I can't envision a scenario where I am out running without my phone, so I'll probably just save the $50.



Wanted to chime in here to say that we actually CALLED Garmin before we bought my 235 last week because I didn't want to buy a product that was about to be obsolete. They're not planning to discontinue the 235 and even if they do, they'll continue to support it for years and years. That said, the features of the (non-music) 645 _are _pretty similar to the 235, couple of extra metrics the 645 will capture that didn't make it worth $150 more to me, especially since it isn't my all day watch (if it was, I'd have been tempted to go for the 645 because I like the look better).


----------



## FredtheDuck

xjillianpaige said:


> Adding to the which watch conversation, does anyone have/use the apple watch? I've been looking at it (without cellular - GPS only) and I'm wondering if it would be a good fit for me. I know that Garmin is THE activity watch, but I'm vain and don't like how they look and I want it to be a seamless compatibility with my iPhone... thoughts? Comparisons? I've done lots of research but my head is spinning with all the info.



Still catching up on the thread so someone may have said what I'm about to: I have the AppleWatch. Love it for every day. Hate it for running. Just bought a 235 with the plan to wear it only for running, then put my AppleWatch back on for the rest of the day. Been doing that all week and am happy with the setup so far.


----------



## TheHamm

I have been pondering the QOTD for hours, and my initial thoughts were clearly in line with many as I thought Safari, Living with the Land, TTA Peoplemover, and over at DL the storybook canals.  I think from those I would go with the peoplemover as I love the section that goes through space mountain and in 4 hours SM would have to go down, giving me the experience of riding through a fully lit up SM which I have been waiting for for years.  I love IASW, but if I were stuck on it for 4 hours, it would have to be the DL version as you can at least float outside and reset your senses.  For the benefit of LSUlakes, I would take COP if it were somewhere between the hours of 11pm and 6am.  I could ride it properly once or twice and then wake refreshed for the day!

Torture ride: Mr. Toad's wild ride or Star Tours.


----------



## Jules76126

Neil Lock said:


> Lol - 12 marathons.
> 
> Disney Goofy, New York, Berlin, London, Venice, Dublin...



There is a Venice marathon? Definitely on the list!

For today question either SSE as it’s dark and relaxing or peoplemovwr as I could fall asleep on that. I think any coaster would be nauseating after a while and IASW while fun, the song. Railroad was also a goood option.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: I'm a weirdo so umm Haunted Mansion or whenever it switches back to the varied scenes and not the mandated Jakku, Crait and Battu- Star Tours. 

sentencing ride: IASW. Ugh. shudder.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Just got an "it may be snowy and icey" code yellow email regarding my race this weekend so maybe it was a good decision to not push the pace afterall!



Go big or go home!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD for now its Radiator Springs Racers - great mix of inside, outside, dark ride, thrill ride and soundtrack. 

Torture ride would be Figment!


----------



## Wendy98

Fun QOTTD.....

I would pick Guardians of the Galaxy—that music makes it so fun.  Probably need a lid for my beverage though.

In WDW, probably People Mover.  Would we get waited on or would I have to get my own snacks?


----------



## Wendy98

PCFriar80 said:


> Bonus ATTQOTD:
> My sentencing would be 4 hours on Astro Orbiter.



We have a winner!  Or Speedway.  On a hot, insane crowd day with a LONG backlog of cars.  I can almost smell the fumes now...


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  I could spend all day riding the Haunted Mansion.

Bonus question:  I have a few people I wouldn’t mind sentencing to a few hours on Mission Space—Orange version!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD: *I think I’d choose Haunted Mansion. It has become one of my favorites as I’ve gotten older. Although PeopleMover or Spaceship Earth are also contenders (I haven’t gone on Spaceship Earth the last couple times I’ve been in Disney World - I go back in a week for Spring Break and I need to make sure I go on it!)

*Bonus: *The teacups!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD:
One of the show like Be Our Guest or Festival of the Lion King were the first thought that came but I guess they don’t count. The Haunted Mansion, Spaceship Earth, Splash Mountain or Living with the Land are all good 4 hours choices. 

ATTQOTD bonus: Anything that makes my husband turn green would probably be a punishment for most.


----------



## xjillianpaige

FredtheDuck said:


> Still catching up on the thread so someone may have said what I'm about to: I have the AppleWatch. Love it for every day. Hate it for running. Just bought a 235 with the plan to wear it only for running, then put my AppleWatch back on for the rest of the day. Been doing that all week and am happy with the setup so far.



Thanks! What about it doesn’t work for you when running?


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.
> 
> ATTQOTD: People Mover FTW!



Haunted Mansion.   As someone said before, it's cool, relaxing, and plenty to look at.  



SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: Maybe the railroad? Peoplemover is good too. Some kind of transportation. I would sentence somebody to Star Tours only because multiple go-rounds for that in a row makes me barf.



Star Tours makes me sick too.  

I would sentence someone to TOT.  Wonder how many drops someone could handle in 4 hours.  Although the tea cups is another good one.  Small world doesn't bother me at all.   It's a must do in every trip.  As Sarah said, its classic Disney.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTFFQOTD:  Radiator Springs Racers is my pick.  Bonus:  Space Mtn.  Just too rough to ride for that many hours!


----------



## TCB in FLA

FredtheDuck said:


> Still catching up on the thread so someone may have said what I'm about to: I have the AppleWatch. Love it for every day. Hate it for running. Just bought a 235 with the plan to wear it only for running, then put my AppleWatch back on for the rest of the day. Been doing that all week and am happy with the setup so far.


I’m the same. I keep thinking I just haven’t found the right app or whatever. But the truth is that I’m comfortable with the 235.

The kicker is that I wear both during shorter runs — AW for music and just-in-case contact stuff, garmin for the running stuff.


----------



## camaker

Waiting2goback said:


> Small world doesn't bother me at all.   It's a must do in every trip.  As Sarah said, its classic Disney.



IASW is most definitely classic Disney and is a must ride once per trip or so. IASW for four hours straight qualifies as psychological torture.


----------



## gjramsey

Mickey Momma said:


> I remember you saying you are not looking for an all day watch, right?   Looking at the specs, they seem very similar.  The Vivoactive has a longer GPS battery life according to Garmin, but we are talking 11 versus 13 hours.  I have a Vivoactive 3 and love it.  (I upgraded from the first version.)  I chose it, however, because I wanted it as my all day watch.  So knowing nothing but what the Garmin page tells me about the 235, by advice would be to see if you can find a store that has both watches and actually try them on to see which is more of a "fit."



My wife has a vivosmart HR that had its watchband break yesterday.  She wants a new watch of some sort with activity tracking.  We were looking at the Vivoactive last night and she is worried that it is too big for her, even though she likes the larger watchface compared to the vivosmart.  Do you feel like it is large on your wrist?


----------



## Keels

gjramsey said:


> My wife has a vivosmart HR that had its watchband break yesterday.  She wants a new watch of some sort with activity tracking.  We were looking at the Vivoactive last night and she is worried that it is too big for her, even though she likes the larger watchface compared to the vivosmart.  Do you feel like it is large on your wrist?



I have the Vivoactive 3 and I LOVE it. I don't find the face to be big at all - it actually feels smaller and thinner to me than the Forerunner 235.

A photo:


----------



## MissLiss279

PR for me today!! 2:02:15. 
@LSUlakes 

*Go Girl Run OKC Half Marathon* 
It was okay. Only really one good cheer section -which we did pass twice and they were a really good ‘pick me up’ late in the race. Water stops were very small. Overall, there wasn’t much elevation change, but definitely lots of rolling hills, and some were pretty steep- especially for this flatlander. Wind wasn’t fun to run into, but it did help cool me down. When it was at our backs and we were in the sun, it felt pretty hot. The race itself was okay. Would I run it again? Probably not. But I am excited that I was able to PR with my @DopeyBadger plan geared towards a marathon in May.


----------



## Mickey Momma

gjramsey said:


> My wife has a vivosmart HR that had its watchband break yesterday.  She wants a new watch of some sort with activity tracking.  We were looking at the Vivoactive last night and she is worried that it is too big for her, even though she likes the larger watchface compared to the vivosmart.  Do you feel like it is large on your wrist?



I don't personally, but I did wear the original Vivoactive for two years before upgrading to the Vivoactive 3.  It doesn't impede my wrist and after having it for four months, I can't remember ever banging it or getting it caught on anything.  I even wear it at night when I sleep.  I believe @Keels also has the Vivoactive 3?


----------



## Mickey Momma

Keels said:


> I have the Vivoactive 3 and I LOVE it. I don't find the face to be big at all - it actually feels smaller and thinner to me than the Forerunner 235.
> 
> A photo:
> 
> View attachment 310943



Ha!  You beat me!!


----------



## gjramsey

Keels said:


> I have the Vivoactive 3 and I LOVE it. I don't find the face to be big at all - it actually feels smaller and thinner to me than the Forerunner 235.



LOL, I have that same watchface counting down my Baltic cruise in june on my Fenix3!


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> 24 - @cburnett11 - Rodes City Run 10k (48:xx / N/A)



Rainy, cold, and windy, but I exceeded my goal today... PR of 47:45!


----------



## FredtheDuck

xjillianpaige said:


> Thanks! What about it doesn’t work for you when running?



Instantaneous pace isn’t super reliable, no way to program a workout or preset paces, some data stays “behind the wall,” including heart rate data, GPS is hit-or-miss (my AW and DH’s would show significant discrepancies in distance when we ran the same run together), have to manually trigger new laps, which made it hard to use for speed workouts. I did love being able to control audio though!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cburnett11 said:


> Rainy, cold, and windy, but I exceeded my goal today... PR of 47:45



Congrats on the PR!

We are exactly tied to the second.


----------



## cburnett11

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Congrats on the PR!
> 
> We are exactly tied to the second.



Thanks!


----------



## tidefan

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 24 - @MissLiss279  - Go Girl Run OKC Half Marathon (2:05:00 / N/A)
> 24 - @tidefan  - Tuscaloosa Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 24 - @jennamfeo  - Carlsbad All Day 20k (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @cburnett11  - Rodes City Run 10k (48:xx / N/A)
> 25 - @roxymama  - Shamrock Shuffle 8k (44:19 / N/A)
> 25 - @kleph  - Dallas Rock n' Roll Half Marathon (2:00:00 / N/A)
> 25 - @FlashAM7  - Winterpark 10k (53:59 / N/A)
> 25 - @Mickey Momma - Covenant Health Knoxville Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend. My sincere apologies for posting the list late this week. DD school was closed unexpectedly mid morning and I had to go pick her and DS. Plus side, we had a great afternoon playing outside)
> 
> If you would like to adjust your goal or if someone would like to add a race to the list, just let me know and I will be happy to do so. Good luck again, and let us know how it goes!
> 
> Side note: It appears I typed a user name incorrectly again. MickeyMomma is not being allowed to tag.... If you see this please let me know so I can change it. TIA


So...  I finished today 2 minutes under my goal.  Finished in 2:28:02

Hopefully, this will work as a POT for the marathon in January!


----------



## Mickey Momma

Race starts in about 25 minutes, but wanted to share something funny.  This morning as I was getting ready around 5:45, my husband wandered in and looked confused that I was still there.  He said “I thought you would have left by now.”  I told him not every race runs on a RunDisney schedule and that I would be leaving shortly.


----------



## flav

Mickey Momma said:


> Race starts in about 25 minutes, but wanted to share something funny.  This morning as I was getting ready around 5:45, my husband wandered in and looked confused that I was still there.  He said “I thought you would have left by now.”  I told him not every race runs on a RunDisney schedule and that I would be leaving shortly.


Have fun!


----------



## Bree

Does anyone run with mace? I’ve had it with dogs (and their stupid owners) after this morning’s run. I usually go out of my way to stay the heck away from dogs even if it ends up with me in the street (like today). A teen walking a mastiff lost control and it got to me and almost knocked me down. I freaked out of course and ended up backhanding it on the side of the head and sprinted away as fast as I could. I had no idea if it was going to bite!  This is the third time this week I’ve had issues with dogs.


----------



## cavepig

Bree said:


> Does anyone run with mace? I’ve had it with dogs (and their stupid owners) after this morning’s run. I usually go out of my way to stay the heck away from dogs even if it ends up with me in the street (like today). A teen walking a mastiff lost control and it got to me and almost knocked me down. I freaked out of course and ended up backhanding it on the side of the head and sprinted away as fast as I could. I had no idea if it was going to bite!  This is the third time this week I’ve had issues with dogs.


I run with a pepper spray, I've only luckily had to use it once on a dog many many years ago that I seriously was scared of, but it's always nice to have just in case.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> Does anyone run with mace? I’ve had it with dogs (and their stupid owners) after this morning’s run. I usually go out of my way to stay the heck away from dogs even if it ends up with me in the street (like today). A teen walking a mastiff lost control and it got to me and almost knocked me down. I freaked out of course and ended up backhanding it on the side of the head and sprinted away as fast as I could. I had no idea if it was going to bite!  This is the third time this week I’ve had issues with dogs.


My husband runs with pepper spray.  He’s used it a couple times on badly trained dogs.  He’s been bitten once by a tiny dog and the owner was mad at him that he used it but if you can’t control your dog, that’s your fault


----------



## beatlecat42

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.



this may be nuts, but as long as it includes the pre-show stuff, I'd totally do ToT.  (each time we've gone as adults, my sister and I seek to up our record from the previous trip; I believe last time we rode it 7 times consecutively before the lines started getting too long.)  Otherwise, either Haunted Mansion or (original!) Journey into Imagination.  Depending on time of day, maybe the Safari.

(yes, I know we're oddballs -- my sister takes it as a personal challenge to see just how fast she can make the teacups spin.  yes, the last time we went, we were 28 and 32.)

to torture someone else: either Mission Space (love me some thrill rides but that one gave me a massive headache) or Primeval Whirl (which just about shattered my spine...)


----------



## kleph

Bree said:


> Does anyone run with mace? I’ve had it with dogs (and their stupid owners) after this morning’s run. I usually go out of my way to stay the heck away from dogs even if it ends up with me in the street (like today). A teen walking a mastiff lost control and it got to me and almost knocked me down. I freaked out of course and ended up backhanding it on the side of the head and sprinted away as fast as I could. I had no idea if it was going to bite!  This is the third time this week I’ve had issues with dogs.



i've had several dogs chase me recently because their owners decided they didn't need to use a leash. it's an incredibly selfish and unsafe thing for a dog owner to do. i have watched a dog get run over by a car because it decided to run across a road to take a lunge at me. oh, and there's the whole thing where i might get bitten but, obviously, that's not important.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *What attraction would you be ok with being on non stop for 4 hours? You are allowed food, drink, and 1 bathroom break of 5-10 minutes.



Wow, 4 hours! Tough.certain rides I LOVE (spaceship earth, EE, CoP, people mover, Soarin',Space Mountain,etc) but I don't know if I could do 4 hours worth. 

Honestly, I'd probably go with Splash Mountain or Mine Ride.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

On her first college program in 2011, my sister and a couple friends rode Dinosaur about 20 times in a row. They were trying to see how many times they could ride it in a day and were doing silly things for the ride photos, but then they got reprimanded by a Cast Member for something. I can’t remember exactly what it was they did, but it wasn’t anything inappropriate. But after that, the fun was ruined and they gave up.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Bree said:


> Does anyone run with mace? I’ve had it with dogs (and their stupid owners) after this morning’s run. I usually go out of my way to stay the heck away from dogs even if it ends up with me in the street (like today). A teen walking a mastiff lost control and it got to me and almost knocked me down. I freaked out of course and ended up backhanding it on the side of the head and sprinted away as fast as I could. I had no idea if it was going to bite!  This is the third time this week I’ve had issues with dogs.


I love dogs unless I am running, and even then most of them are sweet and just run along with me. But DH bought pepper spray for me to use on my neighborhood runs after a Jack Russell jumped up and bit me on the butt! I carried it a few times; the first time I used it, the dog came at me, I sprayed, it jumped back to avoid my spray, and came back at me again. After a couple of times, it gave up.
 The second time, a pit bull down another street came after me, I sprayed it and hit it on the neck/back just as its owner came outside. He and the dog got caught up in a game of "my owner can't catch me" round and round me, so I couldn't keep running. Eventually the owner said "Sit" and the dog did. I sprinted away. I no longer run in my neighborhood, which is a shame, because there is a leash law in the county and if owners followed it, I would have no problems. Yeah, it's because of the stupid owners.

ATTQOTD: I agree with People Mover and Kilimanjaro Safaris for favorite 4-hour long rides. People watching or animal watching... both are fascinating.
Bonus - two torture rides: Space Mountain and Primeval Whirl. I love both of them once a day, but they always jerk my back and neck so that I need to recover before getting back on! And I know exactly who to put on the rides. Did anybody else have someone in mind, or was that just me???

Always a spelling edit.


----------



## LilyJC

Bree said:


> Does anyone run with mace? I’ve had it with dogs (and their stupid owners) after this morning’s run. I usually go out of my way to stay the heck away from dogs even if it ends up with me in the street (like today). A teen walking a mastiff lost control and it got to me and almost knocked me down. I freaked out of course and ended up backhanding it on the side of the head and sprinted away as fast as I could. I had no idea if it was going to bite!  This is the third time this week I’ve had issues with dogs.



Yes, amazon and most running stores will carry Runner’s mace which has a strap that easily allows you to carry it in your hand at all times. I’ve never personally had to use it, but after coming across a man who’d been attacked by two pit bulls early one morning, I always carry it. Just make sure to periodically test it to make sure it’s functioning properly.


----------



## Bree

Thanks everyone for the mace help.  It’s so frustrating that owners can’t be more responsible.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 24 - @MissLiss279  - Go Girl Run OKC Half Marathon (2:05:00 / N/A)
> 24 - @tidefan  - Tuscaloosa Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 24 - @jennamfeo  - Carlsbad All Day 20k (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @cburnett11  - Rodes City Run 10k (48:xx / N/A)
> 25 - @roxymama  - Shamrock Shuffle 8k (44:19 / N/A)
> 25 - @kleph  - Dallas Rock n' Roll Half Marathon (2:00:00 / N/A)
> 25 - @FlashAM7  - Winterpark 10k (53:59 / N/A)
> 25 - @Mickey Momma - Covenant Health Knoxville Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend. My sincere apologies for posting the list late this week. DD school was closed unexpectedly mid morning and I had to go pick her and DS. Plus side, we had a great afternoon playing outside)
> 
> If you would like to adjust your goal or if someone would like to add a race to the list, just let me know and I will be happy to do so. Good luck again, and let us know how it goes!
> 
> Side note: It appears I typed a user name incorrectly again. MickeyMomma is not being allowed to tag.... If you see this please let me know so I can change it. TIA


Okay I low key had a goal of doing all four 5ks in under 2:10:30. I’m happy to say I did them in 2:05:21 AND I PR’d my 5k, 27:15!!


----------



## JAMIESMITH

tidefan said:


> So...  I finished today 2 minutes under my goal.  Finished in 2:28:02
> 
> Hopefully, this will work as a POT for the marathon in January!



What did you think of this race? I’m in Mississippi, but only an hour and a half away from Tuscaloosa.


----------



## apdebord

Bree said:


> Does anyone run with mace? I’ve had it with dogs (and their stupid owners) after this morning’s run. I usually go out of my way to stay the heck away from dogs even if it ends up with me in the street (like today). A teen walking a mastiff lost control and it got to me and almost knocked me down. I freaked out of course and ended up backhanding it on the side of the head and sprinted away as fast as I could. I had no idea if it was going to bite!  This is the third time this week I’ve had issues with dogs.



Yep, we have an issue with unleashed dogs in the neighborhood because the owners are too lazy to walk them and they won’t put up a fence. After a smaller dog being walked got attacked, by dogs owned by people who have had animal control called on them several times, I started carrying pepper spray. I have it on a key ring and normally keep it in my pocket or my belt, but sometimes I wear it like a ring and keep it in my hand. I love dogs so I would hate to have to use it; I wish I could pepper spray the owners since it’s typically their fault.


----------



## kleph

Dallas Rock n' Roll Half Marathon race report

tl;dr version. the humidity and the hills whipped my butt. no goal time. no pr. just pain.

@LSUlakes official time 2:04:10


----------



## Capang

Bree said:


> Does anyone run with mace? I’ve had it with dogs (and their stupid owners) after this morning’s run. I usually go out of my way to stay the heck away from dogs even if it ends up with me in the street (like today). A teen walking a mastiff lost control and it got to me and almost knocked me down. I freaked out of course and ended up backhanding it on the side of the head and sprinted away as fast as I could. I had no idea if it was going to bite!  This is the third time this week I’ve had issues with dogs.


I'm about to start carrying pepper spray. Where I live coyotes have made a big comeback. I tend to do lots of trail running once it warms up and I've encountered them here and there. They usually are pretty skittish but lately they have been seen more during daylight hours. They also tend to make appearances near my daughter's bus stop most mornings as they head into the woods. Our city officials recommended the pepper spray. Recently the coyotes have eaten some small, unleashed dogs. We have leash laws, but apparently, if you are special enough in your own mind then you don't have to follow said leash laws. Nearly every run I've come across unleashed dogs whose owners aren't visible or pretty far behind the dog. It is aggravating at best and downright dangerous at worst.


----------



## AZMermaid

No race but tried for 4.5 this morning. I stopped at 3.5. Ugh. I think its a mental hurdle. Last week, I really felt woozy and faint at that same spot. This week, I ate before going out so that wasn’t the issue. It was more that my legs felt heavy and tired and I didnt push through. I’m annoyed at myself but DH pointed out my pace is getting faster and I did still do 3.5 miles.


----------



## AZMermaid

Oh and there’s this park I run around. I dont go through because there are so many unleashed dogs. It’s not a dog park, but it is totally treated like one.


----------



## SarahDisney

My park has a dog run and people still let their dogs run loose in the rest of the park. I've never had a dog try to attack me, but I have had to stop short a few times to avoid getting in the path of a dog. Almost got bowled over by a dog once. I assume the owners either didn't know or care ... they were off doing their own thing.
Ugh ... some people should not be allowed to have dogs.


----------



## tidefan

JAMIESMITH said:


> What did you think of this race? I’m in Mississippi, but only an hour and a half away from Tuscaloosa.


I've run Tuscaloosa 4 times.  It is one of my favorite half-marathons only because it is relatively flat.  It's about 1,000 runners.  Mercedes in Birmingham is much larger (around 7,000), but A) it fell on Mardi Gras weekend, and B) it is much hillier than Tuscaloosa.

I think my time would have been better (I was right at 1 hour after 6 miles) except that my right ankle really started to bother me over the last 4 miles...


----------



## tidefan

My number one goal for January is to lose weight.  I was at around 280 back in November and lost over 30 pounds.  I've gained about 10 of that back (no thanks to Disney Cruise Line - just got off of the Wonder about a week ago - Castaway Cay 5k time was 30:55).  However, my goal for January is to run at around 240 lbs.  I think that would help a great deal.  FWIW, I am 6'3", so I think 240 would be a good weight...


----------



## Mickey Momma

Rang the PR gong today!  Woot!  For once my watch time and the official clock time matched exactly: 2:44:21.  (@LSUlakes )  

I passed 151 runners after the 10K mark and was only passed by 3.  So that's good.

Finally, I have a tech question for those more savvy than myself.  My watch only recorded the elevation gain of the course as 535 feet.  Most of the Strava results I have been looking at have elevation gains in the 800s.   I know there can be variables, but this seems pretty significant for 13.1 miles.  Unfortunately I can't find an official number on the race web site.  Anyhow, just curious if there is a setting I am missing somewhere?  As a reminder, I have a Vivoactive 3.


----------



## McNs

Mickey Momma said:


> Rang the PR gong today!  Woot!  For once my watch time and the official clock time matched exactly: 2:44:21.  (@LSUlakes )
> 
> I passed 151 runners after the 10K mark and was only passed by 3.  So that's good.
> 
> Finally, I have a tech question for those more savvy than myself.  My watch only recorded the elevation gain of the course as 535 feet.  Most of the Strava results I have been looking at have elevation gains in the 800s.   I know there can be variables, but this seems pretty significant for 13.1 miles.  Unfortunately I can't find an official number on the race web site.  Anyhow, just curious if there is a setting I am missing somewhere?  As a reminder, I have a Vivoactive 3.


My Garmin FR220 always recorded elevation below what Strava would show once uploaded (Strava does its own recalculation with the watch data). I’ve since changed to a Fenix 5 with a barometric altimeter and that is now matching the Strava calculation once uploaded, suggesting the 220 and perhaps the Vivoactive just don’t seem to record elevation that well.

In any case when reporting on elevation I would ALWAYS take the higest number 

Great job on the PR too! Especially with800+ ft of climbing!


----------



## flav

kleph said:


> Dallas Rock n' Roll Half Marathon race report
> 
> tl;dr version. the humidity and the hills whipped my butt. no goal time. no pr. just pain.
> 
> @LSUlakes official time 2:04:10


Nice report. I was curious about the Rock n Roll part as they advertise that they have better everything this year... How were the music, the animation, the  water stops...?


----------



## Waiting2goback

camaker said:


> IASW is most definitely classic Disney and is a must ride once per trip or so. IASW for four hours straight qualifies as psychological torture.



It may be.  That ride just makes me feel good so I'm not sure it would bother me. I'm not a huge ride person.  I love a Disney for the history so I tend to do rides Walt had a hand in creating.  I just think the guy changed the world for the good so I try to find the genius in what he did.  So I tend to zone out sometimes and that ride is one of those times.  I barely hear the song.


----------



## jmasgat

Capang said:


> We have leash laws, but apparently, if you are special enough in your own mind then you don't have to follow said leash laws.



Yup.  I have no patience or tolerance for people who knowingly ignore the rules--especially at our local park where there are signs posted. They will all hear from me about it (while I'm walking my leashed dog).  And even then, they'll usually respond with a "but" or "he's only" or "it's just" and an excuse.  My dog and I have been harassed by off-leash dogs and I have one scar to prove it.  

Fortunately, my running routes are generally dog-free or dog-contained.


----------



## kleph

flav said:


> Nice report. I was curious about the Rock n Roll part as they advertise that they have better everything this year... How were the music, the animation, the  water stops...?



it's been awhile since i've done a RnR race but, in my experience, this was par for the course. and i mean that in a generally positive way. they have gotten very good at pulling off these large events and this was no exception. but there are unavoidable hassles with large events.

there were bands on platforms or DJs every few miles and the mile markers had music playing. mostly you got the regular cover-band style music but they were all into it so it was fun. there were a few people running with speakers on their backs which was annoying as hell. i have no idea if they were part of the "experience"
the start went pretty smoothly. since the corrals were not physically separated there were a LOT of slower runners way ahead of where they should have been. it made the congestion on the first part of the race pretty significant. there were no strollers or pets, so that made up for it somewhat.
the water stops were every two miles when possible. these were pretty well run for a race this size. the biggest issue was novice runners not knowing how to queue through (please don't dead stop in front of people). but that's par for the course with a big race like this. they also had regular gatorade and not that soy weirdness.
the medical tents were placed regularly along the route and their personnel were pretty active monitoring the runners. as i said, it was really humid. i saw no less than three runners down on the course. (my friend who was a spectator says he saw one guy veer off the route at about mile nine, pull out his cell phone and call a ride)
i thought they did a great job of the finish line. it was easy to move through despite the post-race zombie walk. the offerings were solid and easy to get to. the reception area was well arranged and large enough to handle the crowd. 
if i felt up to another big race, i'd seriously consider one of theirs.


----------



## Mickey Momma

McNs said:


> My Garmin FR220 always recorded elevation below what Strava would show once uploaded (Strava does its own recalculation with the watch data). I’ve since changed to a Fenix 5 with a barometric altimeter and that is now matching the Strava calculation once uploaded, suggesting the 220 and perhaps the Vivoactive just don’t seem to record elevation that well.
> 
> In any case when reporting on elevation I would ALWAYS take the higest number
> 
> Great job on the PR too! Especially with800+ ft of climbing!



Thanks!  I think it is definitely an issue with the Vivoactive 3.  Now that I am not post-race loopy, I will do a bit of research today to see if there is a setting somewhere that I am missing.  I live and run in a hilly area and I want the credit for it!!  

For the record, my watch and MY Strava matched.  But being a local race for me, I was perusing the results of several friends when I noticed the discrepancy.


----------



## JulieODC

@Bree - great question. I seem to have more and more run-ins with dogs lately - unleashed, who won’t listen to the owner to stop/sit/down, etc.  the latest was 2-3 weeks ago, when the large dog was snarling and lunging at me, I started screaming...the owner finally caught up and leashed it. I turned and ran away, but was so winded I had to stop and walk for a long time before I could catch my breath. It was really scary. 

I’ve thought about mace, but worry that it might make a dog more angry and more prone to attack. Is that a totally unfounded concern?


----------



## FlashAM7

Completely crushed my PR for the Winter Park 10k this weekend! My goal was a sub 54 minute time, and I finished in 51:54. All of those interval and strength training sessions really work.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With all the PR's over the weekend I wanted to ask, when you meet a goal or PR, do you treat yourself to something special?

ATTQOTD: It's been a long time since I PR'd, so I imagine the next time I do, a extra beer or snack will be in order!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With all the PR's over the weekend I wanted to ask, when you meet a goal or PR, do you treat yourself to something special?



Doesn't necessarily have to be a PR, but I treat myself to an apple fritter post-race every once in a while!


----------



## Bree

JulieODC said:


> I’ve thought about mace, but worry that it might make a dog more angry and more prone to attack. Is that a totally unfounded concern?



That’s my worry too. I saw some mini stun guns and collapsible batons this weekend at an expo.


----------



## cavepig

JulieODC said:


> I’ve thought about mace, but worry that it might make a dog more angry and more prone to attack. Is that a totally unfounded concern?


I only used it the one time and it stopped the dog and I took off and the dog stayed there!  Honestly, I'm not sure if it would make a certain dog more aggresive or not but if you get it in it's nose/eyes hopefully it would at least be occupied by that instead of you?!?!

ATTQOTD - - I haven't hit PRs in a very very very long time, but I like clothes so that would be a good thing to use to justify new running clothes


----------



## ZellyB

Congratulations to all the racers this weekend!!

ATTQOTD:  If available, I treat myself to free alcohol after races regardless of my time.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I treat myself any time I race! But after my 10K PR in October, my husband got me a card and a cupcake which was thoughtful.

@LSUlakes I have a race to add for July:

04 - apdebord - Peachtree Road Race 10K (NG / N/A)


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD:  I went to UCF where for a long time we had to remind ourselves "win or lose, we still booze!" so every race ends with a celebratory drink or treat.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

A huge CONGRATS to all of the racers this weekend!! Great job everyone!

ATTQOTD: I haven't raced enough to really celebrate huge PRs, but I like to celebrate every race with a little treat.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With all the PR's over the weekend I wanted to ask, when you meet a goal or PR, do you treat yourself to something special?


Last time I had a PR @DopeyBadger gave me a fritter and it was one of the best things ever!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With all the PR's over the weekend I wanted to ask, when you meet a goal or PR, do you treat yourself to something special?



I mostly just eat a lot of things that I shouldn't eat.
(I do that when I don't PR too, though)


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:


SarahDisney said:


> I mostly just eat a lot of things that I shouldn't eat.
> (I do that when I don't PR too, though)



Thanks... perfect answer for me.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: Yeah, I don’t really treat myself to anything different than after another race - post race food is good...


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With all the PR's over the weekend I wanted to ask, when you meet a goal or PR, do you treat yourself to something special?



After a really long run which results in a high calorie burn I usually eat something that I normally don't.  Yesterday I ran 12 miles and had a hot dog for dinner.  I balanced it out with local grown corn on the cob and sliced cucumbers  

@FlashAM7  I really like the medal!  Is the Winter Park 10K a peacock medal every year?  I may have to add that race to my wish list!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  Alcohol but that's any race.


----------



## FlashAM7

Bree said:


> After a really long run which results in a high calorie burn I usually eat something that I normally don't.  Yesterday I ran 12 miles and had a hot dog for dinner.  I balanced it out with local grown corn on the cob and sliced cucumbers
> 
> @FlashAM7  I really like the medal!  Is the Winter Park 10K a peacock medal every year?  I may have to add that race to my wish list!


Yes it's a peacock every year! This was the first year I ran it but have seen the last few years' medals they had and they are all peacocks. It was a beautiful course and perfect weather. You also get a t-shirt and pint glass. Registration was $40.


----------



## KSellers88

Congrats to everyone on their PRs!

ATTQOTD: Chocolate and running clothes. Sometimes my reward is signing up for another race to try and do it again!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I feel like we always get pizza after PRs, but I only just started racing recently. After my two toughest efforts, DH sent me to go get a hot stone pedicure. Glorious.


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> I mostly just eat a lot of things that I shouldn't eat.
> (I do that when I don't PR too, though)


I also do that because it's Monday... or Tuesday... or...


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Just a thought about the dog repellent conversation. I was thinking maybe one of those personal alarms that make a loud noise would probably keep a dog at bay without hurting it. I personally haven't had to deal with aggressive dogs in my neighborhood, but I did have one run out it's front door and jump into my arms! The owners were really confused by that and kept asking how their dog knew me! 

ATTQOTD: I haven't done anything special to celebrate a PR... but that might change now!


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Last time I had a PR @DopeyBadger gave me a fritter and it was one of the best things ever!



I hope he's planning to bring a case of those things to Chicago this fall!!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Basically what @SarahDisney said!


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD:  I haven't really had a lot of PRs so I've never really considered this.  Maybe I should treat myself to something today?  As for any post-race treat, it usually involves beer and a nap.  I'm not much of a nap in regular life, but a post-race nap is the best.  And well beer?  Duh.


----------



## Chaitali

Has anyone done the BMO Vancouver Marathon?  I'm still planning on trying a full marathon again and it will probably be Disney, but I'm looking at other options too.  This race has a 7 hour limit, so that's nice, and it has a lot of seaside views.  It seems smaller and less waiting around before the race, and it's in May so no worry about cold weather.  But I'm reading mixed reports about the hills.  Some say the hills are really tough and some say it's not so bad.  I guess it depends on what you're used to from training but I was wondering if anyone here had experience with this race.  Thanks!

As far as the QOTD, I generally treat myself with a nice brunch with other running friends after every race, PR or not


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> I hope he's planning to bring a case of those things to Chicago this fall!!



LOL!  We'll see.  They're about 3-4 pounds each so having my wife lug them around at the Milwaukee 10k/HM last fall was definitely a chore for her (she's a saint to put up with me).  I'd need a fork-lift to transport that many more around Chicago (and guessing that might not get through security).


----------



## AZMermaid

ATTQOTD: There's nothing like post race pancakes- PR or not!


----------



## Capang

AZMermaid said:


> ATTQOTD: There's nothing like post race pancakes- PR or not!


Pancakes are wonderful! Unfortunately I ate like 5 of them yesterday and I did not race


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With all the PR's over the weekend I wanted to ask, when you meet a goal or PR, do you treat yourself to something special?



I try to, yes. After Comrades was a safari in South Africa, and after IMFL was a week in Vegas.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I'm fairly new to racing but after my first race I rewarded myself with a couple of Great Lakes Christmas Ales. Good local beer in the Cleveland area.


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> LOL!  We'll see.  They're about 3-4 pounds each so having my wife lug them around at the Milwaukee 10k/HM last fall was definitely a chore for her (she's a saint to put up with me).  I'd need a fork-lift to transport that many more around Chicago (and guessing that might not get through security).



Nah.  Just have them drop shipped from the bakery to your hotel...


----------



## Princess KP

Chaitali said:


> Has anyone done the BMO Vancouver Marathon?  I'm still planning on trying a full marathon again and it will probably be Disney, but I'm looking at other options too.  This race has a 7 hour limit, so that's nice, and it has a lot of seaside views.  It seems smaller and less waiting around before the race, and it's in May so no worry about cold weather.  But I'm reading mixed reports about the hills.  Some say the hills are really tough and some say it's not so bad.  I guess it depends on what you're used to from training but I was wondering if anyone here had experience with this race.  Thanks!



Haven't done this race but Vancouver is beautiful! Checked out the route and it goes through some really nice spots.


----------



## Chaitali

Princess KP said:


> Haven't done this race but Vancouver is beautiful! Checked out the route and it goes through some really nice spots.


Thanks!  The map and photos did make it seem like a beautiful course.


----------



## cavepig

HomeiswhereMickeyis said:


> Just a thought about the dog repellent conversation. I was thinking maybe one of those personal alarms that make a loud noise would probably keep a dog at bay without hurting it.


 I have ran with one of those alarms for the last year & a half, I've never used it on a dog out running but have set it off on accident a few times since I've dropped it and it is very loud so it might help at least startle the dog for sure.


----------



## flav

kleph said:


> it's been awhile since i've done a RnR race but, in my experience, this was par for the course. and i mean that in a generally positive way. they have gotten very good at pulling off these large events and this was no exception. but there are unavoidable hassles with large events.
> 
> there were bands on platforms or DJs every few miles and the mile markers had music playing. mostly you got the regular cover-band style music but they were all into it so it was fun. there were a few people running with speakers on their backs which was annoying as hell. i have no idea if they were part of the "experience"
> the start went pretty smoothly. since the corrals were not physically separated there were a LOT of slower runners way ahead of where they should have been. it made the congestion on the first part of the race pretty significant. there were no strollers or pets, so that made up for it somewhat.
> the water stops were every two miles when possible. these were pretty well run for a race this size. the biggest issue was novice runners not knowing how to queue through (please don't dead stop in front of people). but that's par for the course with a big race like this. they also had regular gatorade and not that soy weirdness.
> the medical tents were placed regularly along the route and their personnel were pretty active monitoring the runners. as i said, it was really humid. i saw no less than three runners down on the course. (my friend who was a spectator says he saw one guy veer off the route at about mile nine, pull out his cell phone and call a ride)
> i thought they did a great job of the finish line. it was easy to move through despite the post-race zombie walk. the offerings were solid and easy to get to. the reception area was well arranged and large enough to handle the crowd.
> if i felt up to another big race, i'd seriously consider one of theirs.


Thank you! That really helps prepare for my Montreal RnR in September.

Reassuring regarding the water, Gatorade and medical stations. In 2017, RnR had to cancel the full Marathon in Montreal due to heat and humidity. There were still a lot of heat related issues during the Half. So congratulations on letting go the ideal PR in favor of a healthy finish!

Good to know that the corrals are not really respected, I’ll try to stay with the proper pacer and let him/her figure out the ajustements due to the crowd 

I’ll report on the music once I will have lived it.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Last time I had a PR @DopeyBadger gave me a fritter and it was one of the best things ever!


#GOALS

ATTQOTD: Like most everyone else here, I like to celebrate regardless of a PR or not. Food, booze, another race, etc... But I feel like I might actually have to reward myself in a different way if I hit my 10k & HM time goals for the year. Hmmm, gonna plan on what I can put together. 

Speaking of PRs, here is my race re-cap from the Carlsbad All Day 20k!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: My biggest treat after a race where I meet my objective (not always a PR) is to start planning the next big race for which I am not already registered...
Plus, I am generally not hungry after a race but I still eat.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: PR treat = nap. Does that count?!


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  I haven't really ran a lot of races and the ones I have were all disney races so I splurged and treated myself with pandora charms for my first race at that distance.  10K was the run disney charm, Half was a tinkeberll one, Full/Dopey went for the gusto and got 4 one representing each park.  Once I get back to the land of races a plenty and hopefully PR's it will more likely be food/beverage rewards


----------



## kleph

flav said:


> So congratulations on letting go the ideal PR in favor of a healthy finish!



to be completely honest, it's not like i had a lot of choice.

i'd suggest double checking all the details with that particular race as there might be variations from city to city on how they run things. but, overall, it has been my experience they have pretty strong organizational and logistical skills. best of luck.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Last time I had a PR @DopeyBadger gave me a fritter and it was one of the best things ever!



Agrees on all accounts!!



DopeyBadger said:


> (she's a saint to put up with me).



Her halo would be a giant fritter.  

ATTQOTD: I usually have one thing in mind post race (after the initial catching my breath/returning to normal/drinking my water/eating my banana) and that is a coffee or diet coke or a beer or all three....depending on the weather/time of day, etc.


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> Her halo would be a giant fritter.



Her neck would be so sore from trying to support the weight of that monstrosity on her head!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

DopeyBadger said:


> LOL!  We'll see.  They're about 3-4 pounds each so having my wife lug them around at the Milwaukee 10k/HM last fall was definitely a chore for her (she's a saint to put up with me).  I'd need a fork-lift to transport that many more around Chicago (and guessing that might not get through security).



Can you check them at bag check?


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes I ran the Shamrock Shuffle 8k with my husband and father-in-law this weekend.  Their goal was to break an hour but get close to 55 min if possible.  I acted as a pacer and did not race for a PR.  Official was 57:50.
Well off my normal pace but was a lot of fun to work on setting a pace and learned a lot about when to push and when not to.  And about the heart someone has who is working really hard despite things not going perfectly.  Recap coming tonight (I hope)
On the bright side, I am invigorated to get back to racing solo at my next one.  So many people I wanted to pass!!


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> Her neck would be so sore from trying to support the weight of that monstrosity on her head!



You could be a gentleman and eat half of it to lighten the weight!


----------



## DopeyBadger

run.minnie.miles said:


> Can you check them at bag check?



I guess it would be possible.  But that's 45-60 pounds (15 people) of doughnuts to check and something tells me that might look a little suspicious (let alone how crazy heavy that would be).  My current plan was to hit up one of the many local Chicago places (Doughnut Vault, Do-Rite, or Stan's) ((OR ALL OF THEM  )) to find something lighter.  We'll see what I can do when the time comes.



roxymama said:


> You could be a gentleman and eat half of it to lighten the weight!



LOL!


----------



## Miranda

I think a post-race donut crawl sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Miranda said:


> I think a post-race donut crawl sounds like an excellent idea.



Now that's something I could sink my teeth into!  They've got one of those as well (not that I've been looking......).


----------



## LSUlakes

AZMermaid said:


> ATTQOTD: There's nothing like post race pancakes- PR or not!



I have a confession..... I hate pancakes.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I have a confession..... I hate pancakes.



Real talk.

They need like three cups of chocolate chips, hot fudge, whipped cream, you name it before they are even close to being palatable.


----------



## AZMermaid

LSUlakes said:


> I have a confession..... I hate pancakes.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> I have a confession..... I hate pancakes.





Keels said:


> Real talk.
> 
> They need like three cups of chocolate chips, hot fudge, whipped cream, you name it before they are even close to being palatable.



All in favor of kicking @LSUlakes and @Keels off of The Running Thread say "aye".

(For the record, waffles are far superior to pancakes. But pancakes are good too.)


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> I have a confession..... I hate pancakes.



*audible gasp*


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> I have a confession..... I hate pancakes.



But what are your thoughts on beignets?  

Pretty sure if I lived in LA I would sign up for runs just for another reason to pig out on them.


----------



## AFwifelife

Can I add a follow on question for today? If you go to a restaurant, where do you celebrate post rD races?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

AFwifelife said:


> Can I add a follow on question for today? If you go to a restaurant, where do you celebrate post rD races?



Depends on where we are staying but we’ve done the following and would return: 
Le Cellier
Sanaa
Grand Floridian Cafe 

Will do at Wine and Dine 2018:
California Grill Brunch


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> All in favor of kicking @LSUlakes and @Keels off of The Running Thread say "aye".
> 
> (For the record, waffles are far superior to pancakes. But pancakes are good too.)



I’ll have to go with “nay”.

Neither have banned me for my intense dislike of beer, so I guess this is where I return the favor.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> All in favor of kicking @LSUlakes and @Keels off of The Running Thread say "aye".
> 
> (For the record, waffles are far superior to pancakes. But pancakes are good too.)


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> I have a confession..... I hate pancakes.



Pancakes give me the crepes, I mean creeps.  Take that auto-correct!


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> I have a confession..... I hate pancakes.


I just need some reasoning here. Do you like cake? Do you cook with a pan? I have had my fair share of terrible pancakes but there are those ones that are just perfect fluffiness and deliciousness that make me forget all about terrible cooks and their lack of pancake skills.



SarahDisney said:


> (For the record, waffles are far superior to pancakes. But pancakes are good too.)


Waffles are only better than pancakes when they are from Belgium. 

I'm not voting anyone off the island for having a different like of food than me. But I will eat their share of pancakes while mildly judging their taste buds. More pancakes for me!


----------



## Keels

In my defense - I hate almost all breakfast foods except breakfast tacos ...


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


>



Oh man, I didn't want to make anyone cry!

I think we can all agree that you can stay ... as long as you make an effort to attempt to consider possibly attempting to like pancakes. Or waffles.

Wow, who knew that pancakes were so controversial? It's not like we're trying to debate the best cereal or anything like that... (for the record, the best cereal is Fruity Pebbles)


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> In my defense - I hate almost all breakfast foods except breakfast tacos ...



I feel like you're also not at all a morning person, so we can let your dislike of breakfast foods slide because they're kind of morning things...


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> I feel like you're also not at all a morning person, so we can let your dislike of breakfast foods slide because they're kind of morning things...



These two things are definitely linked.


----------



## SheHulk

Keels said:


> These two things are definitely linked.


@Keels I hate to harp on this but I almost spit out my water every time your avatar pic scrolls down my screen.


----------



## Keels

SheHulk said:


> @Keels I hate to harp on this but I almost spit out my water every time your avatar pic scrolls down my screen.





I will change it.


----------



## SheHulk

Keels said:


> I will change it.


Noooo! It’s hilarious!


----------



## cavepig

Wait, people don't like pancakes!  Pancakes are simply the best, that is all!  Disney should offer a pre-race night before pancake feast (& Mickey waffles too).


----------



## JulieODC

LSUlakes said:


> I have a confession..... I hate pancakes.



Whispers.....me neither.  (I’m more of a savory than sweet person, and they always give me an upset stomach!)


----------



## SarahDisney

I think today's discussion has completely changed how I view the running thread. I used to see you people as kindred spirits. Now I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## DIS-OH

Catching up:

Dogs—I have a leashed dog problem. As in the owners have the dogs leashed but the leash length is too long.   As in the owner stands on one side of the path while the dog is on the other side.  I have two options—come to a complete halt or attempt to hurdle the lengthy leash.  This happens waaaayyy to frequently in my town.  Maybe I should mace the owners??

Pancakes—I am in the “like them” camp.   Great pre-race fuel!

PR reward—nothing special for a PR but I enjoy a post-race cinnamon crunch bagel from Panera (most races around here offer them post-race).


----------



## FFigawi

AFwifelife said:


> Can I add a follow on question for today? If you go to a restaurant, where do you celebrate post rD races?



Jiko is always a good post race option



SarahDisney said:


> I think today's discussion has completely changed how I view the running thread. I used to see you people as kindred spirits. Now I'm not so sure anymore.



Clearly you missed the cilantro and banana conversation a few months ago.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Jiko is always a good post race option
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you missed the cilantro and banana conversation a few months ago.



Cilantro rules and is a requirement for tacos.
Bananas are THE WORST and ruin the good name of fruit.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I consider finishing the race an achievement worth celebrating with a good Disney meal and dessert.  Especially dessert.  Unfortunately, my problem lies in not knowing what I will actually feel like eating after the race.  What ever sounds best to me post race can and does change from race to race.  

Last year I celebrated the Kessel Run at Le Cellier.  This year I moved that meal to a few days after the race because I felt like my enjoyment of Le Cellier was tempered by the general exhaustion I felt.  This year I'm either dining at Le Chefs de France or Mama Melrose after the half.  I'm saving Le Cellier and Tiffins for a few days later.


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> Clearly you missed the cilantro and banana conversation a few months ago.



I feel like that's probably a good thing...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> In my defense - I hate almost all breakfast foods except breakfast tacos ...



Does this include cold pizza?


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I normally don’t eat wheat and sugar but after my marathon I ate All. The. Food.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: Soft Serve Ice Cream is my treat. I'm simple.

And as good Grade B Maple Syrup (not the swill they serve most places) needs every mode of conveyance it can get, pancakes are perfectly acceptable.


----------



## ZellyB

SarahDisney said:


> Oh man, I didn't want to make anyone cry!
> 
> I think we can all agree that you can stay ... as long as you make an effort to attempt to consider possibly attempting to like pancakes. Or waffles.
> 
> Wow, who knew that pancakes were so controversial? It's not like we're trying to debate the best cereal or anything like that... (for the record, the best cereal is Fruity Pebbles)



Not for nothin’, but Fruity Pebbles barely qualify as cereal. They are the sad shadow of Froot Loops, the undisputed best cereal.


----------



## SarahDisney

ZellyB said:


> Not for nothin’, but Fruity Pebbles barely qualify as cereal. They are the sad shadow of Froot Loops, the undisputed best cereal.



Okay, we can't be friends anymore (at least ... not for the next 15 minutes).
Fruit Loops are great, but they're no Fruity Pebbles. When I was in school, we raided the kitchen the day we heard they had Fruity Pebbles. Nobody cared if they had Fruit Loops.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Not for nothin’, but Fruity Pebbles barely qualify as cereal. They are the sad shadow of Froot Loops, the undisputed best cereal.


I am with you that Froot Loops are better but I am partial to Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> All in favor of kicking @LSUlakes and @Keels off of The Running Thread say "aye".
> 
> (For the record, waffles are far superior to pancakes. But pancakes are good too.)



Folks theres more....... I also dislike waffles. 



roxymama said:


> But what are your thoughts on beignets?
> 
> Pretty sure if I lived in LA I would sign up for runs just for another reason to pig out on them.



LOVE BEIGNETS!!! Cafe Du Monde FTW!!! It's been forever since I've been in the quarter late enough.... I mean early enough to get some though. Apparently staying out on Bourbon St all hours of the night with children is frowned upon. Just kidding. My party days for the most part are behind me. 



jennamfeo said:


> I just need some reasoning here. Do you like cake? Do you cook with a pan? I have had my fair share of terrible pancakes but there are those ones that are just perfect fluffiness and deliciousness that make me forget all about terrible cooks and their lack of pancake skills.



So theres a story about why I dont like them. You know how you go through your college years and at some point you take a few to many shots of something and have the worse hangover, vomit, ect ect moment. Then the next time you even see or smell such item all of those memories come up again and you swear it off for life.... Well my pancake story is kinda like that. One morning before school (like 4th grade) my dad made pancakes. I was full and had 3 pieces left. I told my dad I was full and could not eat them. He gave me that look that dads can give (maybe moms but my dad raised us) and said eat them! Soooo I did aaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnddddd I threw them up on the last one. Since then, I could never bring myself to eat them again, as the smell of pancakes makes me want to vomit now. lol Other things that have a similar reaction, goldschlager and jaeger.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> I am with you that Froot Loops are better but I am partial to Cocoa Puffs.



Frosted Flakes..... because they're GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## camaker

ZellyB said:


> Not for nothin’, but Fruity Pebbles barely qualify as cereal. They are the sad shadow of Froot Loops, the undisputed best cereal.



Preach it!  The gospel of Toucan Sam.


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Does this include cold pizza?



Yes ... 

But I enjoy breakfast pizza!!!!!!!


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> Folks theres more....... I also dislike waffles.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE BEIGNETS!!! Cafe Du Monde FTW!!! It's been forever since I've been in the quarter late enough.... I mean early enough to get some though. Apparently staying out on Bourbon St all hours of the night with children is frowned upon. Just kidding. My party days for the most part are behind me.
> 
> 
> 
> So theres a story about why I dont like them. You know how you go through your college years and at some point you take a few to many shots of something and have the worse hangover, vomit, ect ect moment. Then the next time you even see or smell such item all of those memories come up again and you swear it off for life.... Well my pancake story is kinda like that. One morning before school (like 4th grade) my dad made pancakes. I was full and had 3 pieces left. I told my dad I was full and could not eat them. He gave me that look that dads can give (maybe moms but my dad raised us) and said eat them! Soooo I did aaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnddddd I threw them up on the last one. Since then, I could never bring myself to eat them again, as the smell of pancakes makes me want to vomit now. lol Other things that have a similar reaction, goldschlager and jaeger.


Goldschlager. That stuff was awful. I was lured in with the sparkly golden flecks and then it all went downhill fast.


----------



## cburnett11

Waffles>Pancakes>Fruity Pebbles>other cereals


----------



## Princess KP

Capang said:


> Goldschlager. That stuff was awful. I was lured in with the sparkly golden flecks and then it all went downhill fast.


Same!


----------



## AZMermaid

LSU Lakes that makes sense. A night in Vegas with lots of free Long Island Iced Teas involved my last ever Long Island Iced Tea! 

Fruity Pebbles all the way! When they get a little soggy... yummy!


----------



## Miranda

I won't judge anyone harshly for not liking pancakes, although I will think you are weird.   But if you do like pancakes and are eating them with fake syrup then I am definitely judging you! 



Barca33Runner said:


> And as good Grade B Maple Syrup (not the swill they serve most places) needs every mode of conveyance it can get, pancakes are perfectly acceptable.




I have been known to carry maple syrup to a restaurant in my purse before if they charge too much for the real thing.


----------



## JulieODC

@SarahDisney - I do love fruity pebbles!! Hope that means we can still be friends!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My favorite breakfast is Nutella & Banana Crepes.  I'm perfectly fine with the fancy brunch version or the IHOP version.  

I'm also going to be ignoring the boards a lot more for the next few weeks.


----------



## SarahDisney

JulieODC said:


> @SarahDisney - I do love fruity pebbles!! Hope that means we can still be friends!



Fruity Pebbles but no pancakes ... I'll allow it.

@Dis_Yoda - Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Bree

Pancakes - they are okay as long as they are fluffy and plain. Must be eaten with real maple syrup. Not my first choice of sweet breakfast food. 
Waffles - usually my first choice.  Belgian w/ real maple syrup please
Cilantro - love it
Bananas - I eat one everyday
Cereal - anything chocolate 
Goldschlager - the pretty gold flakes lured me too

OMG the puppy is soooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With all the PR's over the weekend I wanted to ask, when you meet a goal or PR, do you treat yourself to something special?
> 
> ATTQOTD: It's been a long time since I PR'd, so I imagine the next time I do, a extra beer or snack will be in order!



After my Disney marathons I went to Boathouse (2016) and Boma this year.  But I generally don't treat myself.  In my mind I feel this I'm supposed to reach my goal.  And some people say I'm hard on myself.  



FFigawi said:


> I try to, yes. After Comrades was a safari in South Africa, and after IMFL was a week in Vegas.



John and I have different budget ranges.  If I treated myself it would be an ice cream.  But then again his goals are loftier than mine too.  



LSUlakes said:


> I have a confession..... I hate pancakes.



Unless they are loaded with blueberries I could take or leave them myself.  They feel like a bowling ball in your stomach after you eat.  



camaker said:


> I’ll have to go with “nay”.
> 
> Neither have banned me for my intense dislike of beer, so I guess this is where I return the favor.



I don't like beer either.  I think it's disgusting.  When I see people enjoying a beer I question what's wrong with them.   But everyone is different.  Perhaps they also like vomiting, the dentist, and "The English Patient" as well.  And I mean that lovingly to all of you on this board of course.


----------



## cavepig

@Dis_Yoda  oh my gosh ADORABLE Puppy!


----------



## KingLlama

LSUlakes said:


> I have a confession..... I hate pancakes.



What.



Keels said:


> In my defense - I hate almost all breakfast foods except breakfast tacos ...



The hell.



SarahDisney said:


> I think today's discussion has completely changed how I view the running thread. I used to see you people as kindred spirits. Now I'm not so sure anymore.



Likewise. As a young pup in the running game, I wandered into this thread months ago and immediately viewed @LSUlakes and @Keels as 2/4 of the Running Thread Mount Rushmore. 

Now I feel like my mom just told me the truth about Santa AND the Easter Bunny all over again. 

And I remember the day I actually found out the truth about all that stuff. I got so upset, I ran out of the house, got in my car, and just drove and drove for hours.


----------



## KSellers88

Dis_Yoda said:


> My favorite breakfast is Nutella & Banana Crepes.  I'm perfectly fine with the fancy brunch version or the IHOP version.
> 
> I'm also going to be ignoring the boards a lot more for the next few weeks.




Puppy!!!!! So cute! I do not think I have sat down for more than 5 minutes while at home for the last three weeks, LOL. Maybe yours will be calmer!


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> I have a confession..... I hate pancakes.



I also hate pancakes. And real maple syrup. I know the tragedy. I already get enough grief from DH. I do love crepes and waffles with fake syrup of course. I will eat the real stuff if it's all that is available. My favorite cereal is the peanut butter puff kind. Anything chocolate for the win


----------



## Chaitali

@Dis_Yoda the puppy is so cute!  What did you name him/her?  

As for pancakes, I have to admit I pretty much love all breakfast foods.  But waffles and french toast rank higher for me than pancakes.

And post-race restaurants, I did California Grill brunch after the Dark Side half last year and it was amazing!  My poor husband claims I didn't tell him the price in advance and he almost had a heart attack, but I thought it was worth every penny.  Especially the refills on the mimosas that the waiter was super generous with.  I didn't make any reservations after the marathon since I didn't know how I would be feeling and that turned out to be a good idea.  I was hungry but for some reason all I wanted was nachos!  So we just went to the quick service in Epcot Mexico for nachos and margaritas, and it was perfect


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis_Yoda said:


> My favorite breakfast is Nutella & Banana Crepes.  I'm perfectly fine with the fancy brunch version or the IHOP version.
> 
> I'm also going to be ignoring the boards a lot more for the next few weeks.



Thats a nice looking dog! They are all cute and everything just like a baby, until it's time to go to sleep lol. Both are worth it though! 



KingLlama said:


> Now I feel like my mom just told me the truth about Santa AND the Easter Bunny all over again.



Wait... What.... 



KingLlama said:


> And I remember the day I actually found out the truth about all that stuff. I got so upset, I ran out of the house, got in my car, and just drove and drove for hours.



I just left work.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *In the past we have talked about the Barkley Marathon and the little film about it on Netflix. Well this year no one finished all 5 loops. In fact no one finished 4 loops. Only the "fun run" was finished this year. To read more use this link from Runners World. So todays question I wanted to ask is have you ever got to the starting line of a race and thought theres a realistic chance that you will not finish despite being well prepared for the race? For those ultra runners in the group, maybe the idea of this is a little closer to home... With only 40 entrants per year, if you could get a spot in the race would you try it?

ATTQOTD: My first goal of any race is always to finish, regardless of distance. So far I have meet that goal. I can say that I never toed the line and thought that I would not finish the race. I may not do as well as I had hoped, but never thought I would not finish. As far as running Barkley, I have ZERO desire to try that one out, I would rather try to climb Mt Everest with no mountain climbing experience.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Chaitali said:


> @Dis_Yoda the puppy is so cute!  What did you name him/her?
> 
> As for pancakes, I have to admit I pretty much love all breakfast foods.  But waffles and french toast rank higher for me than pancakes.



FRENCH TOAST - topped with bananas and walnuts and, of course, real maple syrup.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the past we have talked about the Barkley Marathon and the little film about it on Netflix. Well this year no one finished all 5 loops. In fact no one finished 4 loops. Only the "fun run" was finished this year. To read more use this link from Runners World. So todays question I wanted to ask is have you ever got to the starting line of a race and thought theres a realistic chance that you will not finish despite being well prepared for the race? For those ultra runners in the group, maybe the idea of this is a little closer to home... With only 40 entrants per year, if you could get a spot in the race would you try it?


I haven’t watched the film yet but have heard a lot about this race. In a race like that I think I would be okay with not finishing as long as I gave my best effort. Now for something like a 5K through a marathon I would be upset with myself if I didn’t finish.


----------



## Princess KP

Dis_Yoda said:


> My favorite breakfast is Nutella & Banana Crepes.  I'm perfectly fine with the fancy brunch version or the IHOP version.
> 
> I'm also going to be ignoring the boards a lot more for the next few weeks.


OMG adorable!!
I like nutella and bananas on a waffle with some whipped cream on top!


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD - The location of Barkley is around an hour away from me and usually happens the same weekend as the race I just ran.  (I have used that as mental motivation in the past.  Comparing my discomfort with those attempting Barkley.) I will say the weather was awful all last week until Sunday morning, so I wasn’t at all surprised by this year’s outcome. 

As for the actual question, I have only ever questioned my real chance of finishing this year at Dopey.  I had a miserable experience at the half the day before and, despite knowing I trained well, I was still questioning myself when I lined up for the marathon.  (This is where having my husband pop up on the course helped immensely.) Of course it was fine.  

My bonus question is how many races have people run where they really should have just slept in that day?  I can think of a couple local half-marathons.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: When the going gets tough, I just think WWDD (What Would Dory Do)?  






One foot in front of the other, and on and on and on...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Pancakes: Yes
Waffles: Yes
Cereal: Cinnamon Toast Crunch 

ATTQOTD: I really admire the people that enter Barkley, but it has no appeal to me. I have started each race expecting to finish, but I think how I will finish is always the question.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: My first and only cross country meet when I was in 5th grade was brutal. Our coach never held practices so I went into it with 0 training. I wasn't sure I'd make it but I did.  Then I quit running for several years.  My first real 5k I was so excited to finish strong that I giggled like a crazy person the entire last half mile.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the past we have talked about the Barkley Marathon and the little film about it on Netflix. Well this year no one finished all 5 loops. In fact no one finished 4 loops. Only the "fun run" was finished this year. To read more use this link from Runners World. So todays question I wanted to ask is have you ever got to the starting line of a race and thought theres a realistic chance that you will not finish despite being well prepared for the race? For those ultra runners in the group, maybe the idea of this is a little closer to home... With only 40 entrants per year, if you could get a spot in the race would you try it?



ATTQOTD:  The only time this has happened to me was at this year's Dopey.  I went into the race weekend uninjured and in the best shape of my life with plans to ease through the first three races and then shoot for a PR in the marathon.  After the 5k, I started feeling a little iffy.  I ran the 10k at my target easy pace and it felt like a tempo run.  That's when I knew I was in trouble.  I continued to feel worse and worse with a bad cough, fever, and chest congestion.  The half marathon was the worst race of my life.  I had no energy in my legs after about mile 8 and struggled to a personal worst 3:07 (I usually run sub-2:00 and was planning on a 2:05-2:10 in that race).  At that point I was totally exhausted and thought my weekend was over.  There was no way I was going to be able to finish the marathon the next day. After a lot of good advice from this group, I decided to give the full a shot and pull myself at a med tent when it got to be too much.  The first half of the race was a struggle, but once it started to warm up I felt better and was able to pick up the pace.  I ended up finishing the marathon at more than a minute/mile faster pace than the half the day before and, more importantly, finished up my Dopey.

As for the Barkley question, I am looking to run my first ultra some time this year or next.  No way would I take a slot in that race.  I'm paranoid enough about getting off course in a road race, much less something like that monstrosity!  You'd probably find my frozen body thawing out in a ditch somewhere come spring.  Not to mention the distance and the effort are way beyond me right now!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the past we have talked about the Barkley Marathon and the little film about it on Netflix. Well this year no one finished all 5 loops. In fact no one finished 4 loops. Only the "fun run" was finished this year. To read more use this link from Runners World. So todays question I wanted to ask is have you ever got to the starting line of a race and thought theres a realistic chance that you will not finish despite being well prepared for the race? For those ultra runners in the group, maybe the idea of this is a little closer to home... With only 40 entrants per year, if you could get a spot in the race would you try it?



I've never started a race I didn't think I'd finish.  I may know in advance I'll be much slower than normal for one reason or another but I never didn't think I would finish. 

As for the Barkley, it is fascinating and I have read and watched a lot about it but I have no desire to attempt it.  I don't think I'd finish one loop.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Keels said:


> Real talk.
> 
> They need like three cups of chocolate chips, hot fudge, whipped cream, you name it before they are even close to being palatable.



@Keels - we need to get you some real NY Grade A Dark Amber maple syrup.  The contrast of cold syrup and hot pancakes-  divine!  (and dark amber not just for libations!)

DW says my pancakes lately have looked so good, Bisquick should put them on their packaging.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Similar to @camaker, the marathon at this year's Dopey. I was on my first @DopeyBadger plan and was feeling great about my running and finishing well. We walked the 5k and 10k to save our legs for the marathon. Halfway thru the Half I started feeling iffy. By the time we were done I knew I had a fever and was coughing.  I went back to our room and cried. This was my first Dopey and I wanted to finish with a better time than last year's marathon. At that point I didn't even think I was going to start. I just didn't see how I would even be able to get up out of bed and get dressed for the race! DD28 was super encouraging and so were lots of you guys on the boards so I decided to just attempt the race, take my time, walk if I needed too, have as much fun as possible and quit if I needed to. I honestly thought I would be walking and end up swept. But I finished! 1 mile ahead of the balloon ladies! We had a great texting group going with lots of you great people, keeping me updated where they (balloon ladies) were and offering encouragement during the race. I got pictures, rode EE, and finished with my frozen margarita in hand! But other than that I have always known I would finish a race I started.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Bree said:


> Does anyone run with mace? I’ve had it with dogs (and their stupid owners) after this morning’s run. I usually go out of my way to stay the heck away from dogs even if it ends up with me in the street (like today). A teen walking a mastiff lost control and it got to me and almost knocked me down. I freaked out of course and ended up backhanding it on the side of the head and sprinted away as fast as I could. I had no idea if it was going to bite!  This is the third time this week I’ve had issues with dogs.



Our greyhound adoption group recommended SprayShield in the past, so we bought some.  Its a concentrated citronella spray.  So no issues in windy conditions like pepper spray or mace.  I think I've only taken the safety off twice in all our Max walks.  Though, it does state that extremely aggressive dogs (and bears) are likely to be undeterred.

Fighting is not tolerated in the race kennels, we've been told.  Don't want them to hurt each other and be unable to race.  So they often don't know how to react when attacked during retirement.  Max was bitten by a Great Dane who was off-leash several years ago.  I didn't have the spray with me, unfortunately.  It was a business that is dog friendly.  We will never return there.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Every race I line up for I figure there's a chance I won't finish; I'm pessimistic like that. But I've never not finished and I plan to keep that streak alive every race I enter. I came close to giving up during the WDW Marathon this year, but that was largely due to poor preparation and unexpected illness.

As to entering Barkley (in a theoretical world where I'm in about a million times better shape):

This may seem a little tangential but I'll make it back around to the question. The US Open is my least favorite golf tournament. The reason for this is that it is incredibly easy to make the game of golf difficult. The USGA has taken their course setup to ridiculous measures to try to humble the tour players and give the casual fan more "Hey, they're just like me" moments during the week. The big problem with this is that it has become so extreme that mere chance rather than skill often dictates the outcome of some of the most important shots and moments during the week. This leaves the US Open as the tournament least likely, IMO, to identify the player who played the best during the week as it's winner.

All this is to say, making running hard is also really easy. I don't see the appeal of a race where the instructions are intentionally obtuse and every detail of the experience is as peak twee and pretentious as anything could possibly be.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: haven’t started a race that I was worried of not finishing yet but I’m already nervous for Dopey.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I always feel like I might not finish ... although I usually know that I can walk the end if I can't run the whole thing.
No interest in Barkley. I wouldn't even finish the first loop. Not for me.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

The name is Gantu.  He actually slept pretty well for Night #1.  Cried for 2 minutes then settled down and slept.  Woke up 6 hours later to pee.  Cried for 2 minutes again then went to sleep until we woke up 70 minutes later.  

ATTQOTD:  I either know at the start if I'm going to finish or not.  I purposely started Dark Side 2017 and Wine & Dine 2016 knowing I would bail about 5 to 6 miles in.  For Princess 2018 10K - if I ended up swept because of photos, I was also ok with that as I wasn't taking it serious.


----------



## PrincessV

AFwifelife said:


> Can I add a follow on question for today? If you go to a restaurant, where do you celebrate post rD races?


My go-to is the Hollywood Brown derby. A classic gin martini and salmon meal FTW!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the past we have talked about the Barkley Marathon and the little film about it on Netflix. Well this year no one finished all 5 loops. In fact no one finished 4 loops. Only the "fun run" was finished this year. To read more use this link from Runners World. So todays question I wanted to ask is have you ever got to the starting line of a race and thought theres a realistic chance that you will not finish despite being well prepared for the race? For those ultra runners in the group, maybe the idea of this is a little closer to home... With only 40 entrants per year, if you could get a spot in the race would you try it?


ATTQOTD: Yep, a 10K last spring. I'd been sick leading up to it, hadn't hit anything near my goal pace in training, and the day's forecast was HOT. I decided to give it a shot, aim to hit my goal pace, and if at any time I couldn't maintain that pace, I'd bag it since I was only running it for PoT. 3 miles in, there was no way I could keep up my pace and my car was closer than the finish, so I bailed mid-race. Not a single regret!

Unless we count my 27+ mile marathons, I've yet to run an ultra, but I find the Barkley Marathons soooo intriguing! I could never manage the navigation, let alone the running, but I'd love to help crew.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With all the PR's over the weekend I wanted to ask, when you meet a goal or PR, do you treat yourself to something special?



ATTQOTD:  We've eaten at Shula's to celebrate both our runDisney weekends.  Already made reservations for next month to continue the tradition!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the past we have talked about the Barkley Marathon and the little film about it on Netflix. Well this year no one finished all 5 loops. In fact no one finished 4 loops. Only the "fun run" was finished this year. To read more use this link from Runners World. So todays question I wanted to ask is have you ever got to the starting line of a race and thought theres a realistic chance that you will not finish despite being well prepared for the race? For those ultra runners in the group, maybe the idea of this is a little closer to home... With only 40 entrants per year, if you could get a spot in the race would you try it?



Heading into my first Comrades, I knew there was a chance I might not finish. There's so much that can go wrong over that many miles, I had to at least be aware of the possibility no matter how well trained I was. It didnt stop me from being confident I'd finish, but certainly helped keep me from being over confident. 

For the Barkley, I've got zero interest in running it. The navigation alone would drive me crazy.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: despite having loads of self-doubt weighing on me with each race, I always feel like I can finish.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Dis_Yoda HURRAY for PUPPIES!!!


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: So... last September I had marathons in back to back weekends. Leading up to the races, I thought I was trained well enough to be fine/finish both. However, I have had a little pain in the ball of my foot right behind my second/third toe. The first marathon had a lot of downhill in the first half and then was mostly flat during the second half. During the first half of that race, my foot was taking a pounding. I was trying not to change how I ran, but my ankle started to hurt also. The second half was pretty miserable and hot. The last few hills I walked. The 5 hour pacer came up behind me with about 1 mile left, and I was able to latch onto her and finish with a PR. That next week, I was staying with my sister, and we had planned to do some outdoor activities (hiking, biking, and kayaking). I could barely put any weight on my foot, my ankle was in a lot of pain. It would occasionally be okay, but would still have shooting pain sometimes. Going into the marathon the next weekend, I wasn’t sure if I would be able to finish. I had my sister standing by to come pick me up if needed. Thankfully during that race, it was more of an ache type pain and not too bad (no shooting stabbing pain). I was able to finish. I walked up most hills in the second half and just took it easy.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I've only DNFed once. I've shared this before: It was the Manny Hanny Corporate Challenge, 3.5 miles instead of 5K. I tried to keep up with a friendly rival who was in WAY better shape. I passed out around mile 3. I still remember having the thought: 'This is weird. My hands have never hit the pavement while running, and now they are.' It was like I was on the ground before I realized I wasn't running anymore. It was DNF in all it's glory: ambulance ride, medical tent, etc. Oddly enough, there was no shame. It was a stupid 150% effort. If it had been a 5K instead if a d**n 3.5 miles, I might have made it. This race was the exact opposite of the question: I did not consider DNF a possible but DNFed.

Only 2 times have I toed the start line and considered DNF a possibility.

1. My only ultra, a 52 miler. It was on a whim, I hadn't really been training for an ultra and had never gone that far. With 2 marathons back to back, DNF seemed a possibility.
2. Disney Marathon 2018. My ITB was already acting up on Saturday. It felt like each step might be my last, so I wasn't sure about Sunday, but I wrapped it tight and made it. I am a marathon finish crier, but on Sunday I cried at mile 26. Ithink it was because I really wasn't sure I was going to finish until I saw 26.

No desire to try Barkley.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Wait... What....
> 
> 
> 
> I just left work.



It will be OK, little buddy. The Tooth Fairy is still real!


----------



## jennamfeo

ZellyB said:


> They are the sad shadow of Froot Loops, the undisputed best cereal.


Uh what? Nope.



Miranda said:


> I won't judge anyone harshly for not liking pancakes, although I will think you are weird.  But if you do like pancakes and are eating them with fake syrup then I am definitely judging you!


I like my pancakes/waffles/french toast with Bourbon Barrel Aged Maple Syrup.



Waiting2goback said:


> When I see people enjoying a beer I question what's wrong with them.


Not all beer is equal in flavor.



Mickey Momma said:


> FRENCH TOAST


MF-ING FRENCH TOAST!!!! French toast>Pancakes>Waffles (unless I am in Belgium)



run.minnie.miles said:


> Cereal: Cinnamon Toast Crunch


THIS. Always CTC!



AFwifelife said:


> ATTQOTD: haven’t started a race that I was worried of not finishing yet but I’m already nervous for Dopey.


SAME.


----------



## Barca33Runner

jennamfeo said:


> THIS. Always CTC!



Agreed. And co-sign on the CTC abbreviation.


----------



## McNs

Ok while we’re talking weird breakfasts, what is with biscuits and gravy!? I first came across it at a Hampton Inn while in the US for work. Took me a week to pluck up the courage to try it. Thought it was ok...

I like all the breakfasts, preference depends on where I am eating. Life changers include beignets at cafe du monde, exceeded the hype. The soggy excuses at Ralph Brennan’s in DLR’s downtown Disney should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Keels

McNs said:


> Ok while we’re talking weird breakfasts, *** is with biscuits and gravy!? I first came across it at a Hampton Inn while in the US for work. Took me a week to pluck up the courage to try it. Thought it was ok...



Mmmmmmmm. Biscuits and gravy - Southerners will fight you on what style of gravy is the best. Personally, I say no to sausage gravy but YES! to peppered cream gravy with biscuits.

And the only thing better than biscuits and gravy is chicken biscuits with gravy!


----------



## KB0609

McNs said:


> Ok while we’re talking weird breakfasts, *** is with biscuits and gravy!? I first came across it at a Hampton Inn while in the US for work. Took me a week to pluck up the courage to try it. Thought it was ok...


I love biscuits and gravy! However, I feel like they can be _really_ good or _really_ meh depending on where you get them.


----------



## Mickey Momma

McNs said:


> Ok while we’re talking weird breakfasts, what is with biscuits and gravy!? I first came across it at a Hampton Inn while in the US for work. Took me a week to pluck up the courage to try it. Thought it was ok...
> 
> I like all the breakfasts, preference depends on where I am eating. Life changers include beignets at cafe du monde, exceeded the hype. The soggy excuses at Ralph Brennan’s in DLR’s downtown Disney should be ashamed of themselves.



Please do not judge biscuits and gravy by your experience at a Hampton Inn.  Just saying.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Keels said:


> Mmmmmmmm. Biscuits and gravy - Southerners will fight you on what style of gravy is the best. Personally, I say no to sausage gravy but YES! to peppered cream gravy with biscuits.
> 
> And the only thing better than biscuits and gravy is chicken biscuits with gravy!



We will have to agree to disagree.  The gravy has to have crumbled sausage mixed right in.  And it has to be spicy.


----------



## Keels

Mickey Momma said:


> We will have to agree to disagree.  The gravy has to have crumbled sausage mixed right in.  And it has to be spicy.



Unofficial Gravy Rankings:
1. Cream Gravy
2. Red Eye Gravy
3. Roast Beef Gravy
4. Chicken Gravy
5. Mole
107. Sausage Gravy


----------



## roxymama

For the record: I would eat breakfast food three times a day if it wasn't a terrible idea for my health.
Also of note: Cilantro is a garbage food grown from the seeds of hell.
But for your consideration: @Keels is still a pretty cool individual despite our partisanship on the above topics.

ATTQOTD: I've been worried about distances and about how I would feel doing them, but never worried about not completing them.  I know that accidents can happen but I try to live my life without the fear of an accident hindering me.  I know driving a safe car and driving safely will get me to where I need to be and I know following a training plan and being smart about my goals will get me to the finish line safely.  If something freakishly happens or my body gives up maybe one day I won't finish a race, but I try not to focus on that scenario.
FYI: Chicago is 26.2 miles long.  Did you guys know?  That's crazy right?  I still know I'll finish...which is why I have to do the training.  So I can keep thinking that way.
Also - Barkely...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEE
I'd rather not.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> And the only thing better than biscuits and gravy is chicken biscuits with gravy!



And then there's chicken and waffles. Not saying chicken&waffles>chicken biscuits&gravy, but it reminded me.

To cover all your bases, order it with real maple syrup AND cream gravy.


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> And then there's chicken and waffles. Not saying chicken&waffles>chicken biscuits&gravy, but it reminded me.
> 
> To cover all your bases, order it with real maple syrup AND cream gravy.



SO WISE.


----------



## gjramsey

Keels said:


> Unofficial Gravy Rankings:
> 1. Cream Gravy
> 2. Red Eye Gravy
> 3. Roast Beef Gravy
> 4. Chicken Gravy
> 5. Mole
> 107. Sausage Gravy


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> The name is Gantu.


Gantu, love it!!! Very cool name!

ATTQOTD - I've never thought I wouldn't finish a race, even the 2016 marathon as part of Dopey when I was really sick, even if I had to crawl I was getting my challenge medals!  Those aren't cheap!

Barkley's Nope Never ever ever ever.

Biscuits & gravy (vegetarian gravy for me though) is so good, which now I'm wanting for dinner


----------



## AFwifelife

I can’t wait to get back to the South. I’ve missed biscuits and gravy. Also sweet tea. It was fine while we were in Texas but the extreme lack of sweet tea in Arizona is killing me.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I hate gravy.  

I'm a bad southern.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I have always started with the opinion I was going to finish.  I have never had the thought of giving up (knock on fake wood that continues).  Barkley's does not even interest me.  It seems too hard/complicated just to be so.


----------



## jennamfeo

I feel like with every comment opens another can of worms. 

I just want biscuits.
I just want unsweetened tea.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I’ve never thought I would never finish a race (not that I’ve run many).  I’ve had lots of self doubt about performance though. 

I had to look up what the Barkley race was. Um, yeah. Self navigating in the woods? I’d be so lost in the first mile they would have to send a search team to find me. Waze is my best friend in the car and I still manage to get lost. 

Not all biscuits and gravy are created equal.  You get the good stuff in the South!  They just don’t know how to make it up north. Same thing with sweet tea!


----------



## Mickey Momma

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> And then there's chicken and waffles. Not saying chicken&waffles>chicken biscuits&gravy, but it reminded me.
> 
> To cover all your bases, order it with real maple syrup AND cream gravy.



So this reminds me - my dad never put maple syrup on his pancakes, but rather gravy!


----------



## Keels

Mickey Momma said:


> So this reminds me - my dad never put maple syrup on his pancakes, but rather gravy!



Now I'm rethinking my anti-pancake lobby ...


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Now I'm rethinking my anti-pancake lobby ...



Like ranch dressing, gravy helps make everything better


----------



## Mickey Momma

Keels said:


> Unofficial Gravy Rankings:
> 1. Cream Gravy
> 2. Red Eye Gravy
> 3. Roast Beef Gravy
> 4. Chicken Gravy
> 5. Mole
> 107. Sausage Gravy



Mole needs to move waaaaaay up that list.


----------



## Miranda

McNs said:


> Ok while we’re talking weird breakfasts, what is with biscuits and gravy!? I first came across it at a Hampton Inn while in the US for work. Took me a week to pluck up the courage to try it. Thought it was ok...


I like biscuits and butter or biscuits and jam... no biscuits and weird white gravy.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: (cont'd)  It's interesting to see so many of us report never or rarely worrying about finishing a race.  There's a psychological theory called "the winner effect" which suggests that winning a contest increases the odds of subsequent victories.  From an abstract about this theory: 

Biologists have long noticed that when animals in the wild fight for dominance, the animal that wins is more likely to win fights in the future. This isn't just because they're better in a fight. Scientists have found that just the act of winning is enough to boost the chances of success later on. This makes some logical sense: knowing you can win builds confidence, and confidence is an important tool for success.

Researchers theorized that this all came down to hormones. Winning leads to a boost of testosterone, they figured, and testosterone makes animals more aggressive. Losing, on the contrary, leads to a boost in the stress hormone cortisol, which makes animals more fearful and risk averse.​
This effect has also been found in humans, with one study finding that in pro tennis players, the winner of the first set had a 60% chance of winning the second, even controlling for the skill levels of both players.  This is why I think it's important in running to work on mental training as much as physical training; for example, to focus on past accomplishments as a way to remind yourself that you can face future obstacles.  Right before a race, I like to visualize my recent long training runs to remember that I put in the work and can be confident I'll have the fitness to finish strong.  Strong positive thoughts, along with solid training, can have a significant effect on your race.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have never been worried that I wouldn't finish.  I've worried about being LAST plenty of times, but never that I wouldn't finish.


----------



## DIS-OH

Wandering thoughts on cereal:

Showing my age with this...but does anyone remember Quisp or Freakies cereal?  

Currently favorite...Honey Nut Cheerios

Can’t stand...Corn Pops and Shredded Wheat.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Despite having run 14 miles two weeks before my first half, I didn't quite believe I would finish my first half.  But that had more to do with needing to learn the mental game of things.  Since then I've believed that barring injury, I would finish every race I entered.  

The confidence factor from having done it is real.  Some things come from experience.


----------



## FFigawi

For those cilantro haters, you should try it mixed with jalapeños and tequila.


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> For those cilantro haters, you should try it mixed with jalapeños and tequila.
> 
> View attachment 311779


OMG HAND IT OVER. That sounds amazingggggg.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I think I’m more nervous about not starting than not finishing. I got injured at mile 10 of my 2nd half and I was alone (my husband was running the half and the full) and I hobbled towards the finish line because I was not going to quit. It definitely taught me a lot. 

Barkley Marathons- that’s a whole lot of nope. DH was giving me updates this weekend and I pretended to care. I told him I’d make it 2 miles in then realize I’ve lived a good life and just die there. 

Onto everything I missed last night/this morning: 
Post rD celebration: California Grill for drinks and/or dinner 
Pancakes: I don’t put syrup on them....and I only like buttermilk pancakes. With cinnamon or pumpkin spice. I don’t hate syrup, just not on pancakes. 
Waffles: echoing @jennamfeo: only in Belgium. I had one in Brussels with ice cream and strawberries, at 9 AM. Amazing. 
Also I hate Mickey waffles 
Cilantro: an absolute must on tacos, guacamole, salsa, Korean, some sushi rolls, etc. 
Bananas- before or after a race only. Otherwise they make me gag. Must have in smoothies though
Cereal- Apple Jacks! Fruit loops is a close second 

@Dis_Yoda adorable puppy!


----------



## jmasgat

DIS-OH said:


> Can’t stand...Corn Pops and Shredded Wheat.



Love me some shredded wheat.  But only like this:  2 biscuits, on a plate.  Pour boiling water over to soften. Drain. Spread with butter.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DIS-OH said:


> Can’t stand...Corn Pops and Shredded Wheat.



Big Shredded Wheat fan. Shredded wheat and Bran for me. I eat it almost everyday for breakfast. Always with banana, and sometimes with dried fig pieces. Never with cilantro.


----------



## DIS-OH

jmasgat said:


> Love me some shredded wheat.  But only like this:  2 biscuits, on a plate.  Pour boiling water over to soften. Drain. Spread with butter.




At that point, is it even still cereal?


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> It will be OK, little buddy. The Tooth Fairy is still real!



At 34, I wish not to lose any teeth for $ from the tooth fairy. I have a price, but its a big number, much larger than anything the tooth fairy gave me during my childhood. lol



jennamfeo said:


> Not all beer is equal in flavor.



No truer words have ever been spoken! 



McNs said:


> Ok while we’re talking weird breakfasts, what is with biscuits and gravy!? I first came across it at a Hampton Inn while in the US for work. Took me a week to pluck up the courage to try it. Thought it was ok...
> 
> I like all the breakfasts, preference depends on where I am eating. Life changers include beignets at cafe du monde, exceeded the hype. The soggy excuses at Ralph Brennan’s in DLR’s downtown Disney should be ashamed of themselves.



The Hampton Inn is probably not the best place to judge on southern breakfast food items. 



Keels said:


> Unofficial Gravy Rankings:
> 1. Cream Gravy
> 2. Red Eye Gravy
> 3. Roast Beef Gravy
> 4. Chicken Gravy
> 5. Mole
> 107. Sausage Gravy



I love this thread lol. We are far removed from out main topic this week lol. 



FFigawi said:


> Like ranch dressing, gravy helps make everything better



I have to do this again... I do not like ranch dressing either. Sorry folks I am a very picky eater. 



Miranda said:


> I like biscuits and butter or biscuits and jam... no biscuits and weird white gravy.


Biscuits, butter, bacon and LOG CABIN Syrup are one of my favorites. Two fried eggs on the side, cooked of course in the bacon grease. Theres a reason Louisiana is not leading the country in anything positive related to health...


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I love this thread lol. We are far removed from out main topic this week lol.



I was wondering what you'd think when you popped back in to see the Thread was all about food. It's on the Marathon Thread too.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Keels said:


> I was wondering what you'd think when you popped back in to see the Thread was all about food. It's on the Marathon Thread too.



Wait, isn’t food and beverage the reason we run? We are totally on topic!


----------



## Keels

Mickey Momma said:


> Wait, isn’t food and beverage the reason we run? We are totally on topic!



Speaking of ... I just found my list of everything I drank on Monday after finishing Dopey this year. Definitely earned all of these boozes over the course of the weekend ...


----------



## mrsg00fy

FFigawi said:


> For those cilantro haters, you should try it mixed with jalapeños and tequila.
> 
> View attachment 311779


Cilantro!  Food of the gods. Awesome stuff!! I want one.


----------



## JulieODC

Keels said:


> Speaking of ... I just found my list of everything I drank on Monday after finishing Dopey this year. Definitely earned all of these boozes over the course of the weekend ...
> 
> View attachment 311807



“Something gross” made me LOL!!


----------



## Keels

JulieODC said:


> “Something gross” made me LOL!!



It's definitely in Norway, so I'm guessing it was one of those Einstock beers.


----------



## JulieODC

Keels said:


> It's definitely in Norway, so I'm guessing it was one of those Einstock beers.



As long as it wasn’t the grand marnier slush. Now THOSE would be fighting words!


----------



## Keels

JulieODC said:


> As long as it wasn’t the grand marnier slush. Now THOSE would be fighting words!



Look ... I'm not a terrorist. I would NEVER turn down a slush.


----------



## michigandergirl

So I must be weird because I like beer, pancakes, bananas, and cilantro.

And I love, love, love breakfast food, ALL the breakfast food.

And sausage gravy with biscuits.

Cocoa puffs

French toast...mmm

Yeah, there isn't much I don't like...which is why I run!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

michigandergirl said:


> So I must be weird because I like beer, pancakes, bananas, and cilantro.
> 
> And I love, love, love breakfast food, ALL the breakfast food.
> 
> And sausage gravy with biscuits.
> 
> Cocoa puffs
> 
> French toast...mmm
> 
> Yeah, there isn't much I don't like...which is why I run!



Delete Cocoa puffs (although never say never), and I'm a weirdo too. I even threw figs into the mix.


----------



## BikeFan

Keels said:


> Speaking of ... I just found my list of everything I drank on Monday after finishing Dopey this year. Definitely earned all of these boozes over the course of the weekend ...
> 
> View attachment 311807





Impressive!  About halfway down that list, I'd be on the floor.    Children could probably out-drink me.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the past we have talked about the Barkley Marathon and the little film about it on Netflix. Well this year no one finished all 5 loops. In fact no one finished 4 loops. Only the "fun run" was finished this year. To read more use this link from Runners World. So todays question I wanted to ask is have you ever got to the starting line of a race and thought theres a realistic chance that you will not finish despite being well prepared for the race? For those ultra runners in the group, maybe the idea of this is a little closer to home... With only 40 entrants per year, if you could get a spot in the race would you try it?



Never have I toed a starting line thinking "I don't know if I can finish." I've gotten to the starting line once or twice and felt like I might not be able to run the whole thing and clocked a respectable time (which to me would feel like not finishing). I ran the FTC this year; now I RACED the 10K, I mean all out tried for a PR (damn humidity). Thus when I got to the half, even though I knew and planned it to be an easy "training" run, I was just hoping for anything under 2:00. I got 2:04. But the silvering line was I did finish the FTC in under 3:00.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the past we have talked about the Barkley Marathon and the little film about it on Netflix. Well this year no one finished all 5 loops. In fact no one finished 4 loops. Only the "fun run" was finished this year. To read more use this link from Runners World. So todays question I wanted to ask is have you ever got to the starting line of a race and thought theres a realistic chance that you will not finish despite being well prepared for the race? For those ultra runners in the group, maybe the idea of this is a little closer to home... With only 40 entrants per year, if you could get a spot in the race would you try it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My first goal of any race is always to finish, regardless of distance. So far I have meet that goal. I can say that I never toed the line and thought that I would not finish the race. I may not do as well as I had hoped, but never thought I would not finish. As far as running Barkley, I have ZERO desire to try that one out, I would rather try to climb Mt Everest with no mountain climbing experience.



Firstly, Barclay isn't on Netflix anymore.  I went to watch it last weekend and it is gone.   You can get it on iTunes though.  

I was actually very worried about this years WDW marathon and not finishing.  I tore my tendon in the 2016 race and I know I have the same torn tendon in my right ankle now.   So I was worried it would get worse during that race and I would have to stop.   But, I have been running with my brace on that ankle and it seems to be fine.  I feel no pain while I'm running, in that ankle at least.  But, it was just a huge mental hurdle to overcome.  I also told myself that I wouldn't run in the grass on the side of the road when it got crowded, because I'm pretty sure that's when it happened, but I did. 

While I think the idea of finishing Barclay would be cool, I have no desire.  While I don't ever want to be a couch potato anymore, in this case, I am happy being a regular distance runner and trying to improve my paces.   No need to go to those extremes to prove I'm healthy.


----------



## Bree

Just wanted to share a picture of the sidewalk on my run over the weekend.


----------



## Capang

Bree said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of the sidewalk on my run over the weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 311904


I'm not sure I'd want to run that but rollerblading that sidewalk would be fun.


----------



## PCFriar80

Bree said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of the sidewalk on my run over the weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 311904


Caution, course turns ahead.


----------



## Miranda

Waiting2goback said:


> Firstly, Barclay isn't on Netflix anymore.  I went to watch it last weekend and it is gone.   You can get it on iTunes though.


It's on Amazon Prime if you have that... I was surprised to see it gone from Netflix too a few weeks ago when we had the QOTD about the running movies and went and found it on Prime.


----------



## LSUlakes

Bree said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of the sidewalk on my run over the weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 311904



NOPE! To the road it is!


----------



## Miranda

Capang said:


> I'm not sure I'd want to run that but rollerblading that sidewalk would be fun.


I would just run a line in the the center of it so I would be brushing the edge of each curve, but I hardly have to move.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?

ATTQOTD: I go the liquid route. I find GU easier to consume while running and a lot less of a pain to deal with on the run. Anything I need to chew while running becomes a issue for me. I just cant do it. A orange slice is perhaps the greatest mid race snack I ever had though. A quick bite to get the flavor and toss in the trash. I wish Disney would set up a station or two... or some spectators would do this, like I see at local races.


----------



## Bree

Miranda said:


> I would just run a line in the the center of it so I would be brushing the edge of each curve, but I hardly have to move.



That's what I did LOL!!!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (yesterday): I get like that before every race, even after 11 half marathons and 2 full marathons. I don't know that I worry so much about finishing, more so about doing well and not hurting myself.

ATTOQTD (today): Huma gels for the win! I've tried Honey Stinger waffles during a run, but they were impossible to open and eat. I eat those now right before I get started and use Apple and Cinnamon Huma gels during the run. They taste like applesauce and don't make me sick! I've tried beans before too but they all stuck together and I kept dropping them. Strangely enough, Starbursts have also worked for me in the past.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I like both, though lean to the chews (even though chewing can be tough while running) because they are more like candy


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: tailwind and candy for something to eat.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?



During? Solids (jelly beans).
I do gel (aka "liquids") before, though.
I don't really have a specific reason why other than it's what my stomach doesn't rebel against.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I usually use Huma gels, as the consistency is easier for me to get down.  I really dislike Gu, it's too thick.  I also like Honey Stingers (just the plain honey ones) and Untapped (maple syrup).


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I use Tailwind. GU never sat well on my stomach and always ended up being messy no matter how hard I tried. I have carried the chews for runs passed the half marathon distance. While I don’t need enjoy them getting stuck in my teeth, it’s the easiest to carry and eat on a long run. 

Yesterday’s question: So far *knocks on wood while typing*, I have never started a race and been worried about finishing. There have been several races where I have been concerned about how long it will take me to finish and wondered why I bothered to even show up that day. 

I have zero desire to even attempt something like Barkley. It’s called the race that eats it’s young for a reason.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?



ATTQOTD:  Even though it can be hard to chew and run I like the sports beans.  I love sweet chewy candy so I consider them a treat!  I just tried Tailwind for the first time this past weekend on a 12 mile run.  It was nice to get my fuel and hydration all in one source.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: Usually I go the solid (Gu Chew) route, but I do use the occasional Gu gel to change it up and use something different-especially when I’m feeling like chocolate.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Liquid mainly, but I like Clif Bloks too. Sometimes it’s nice to focus on chewing instead of running. Plus they taste like candy without being overly sweet!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?


Solids. I tried the gu stuff and it just wasn’t for me. I much prefer sports beans or something of that nature.


----------



## TheHamm

ATYQOTD: I was terrified I would not finish my first 10K.  I partially blame RunDisney as they give too much time from sign up to race for me to obsess.  I was so concerned my husband asked me to sign up for a different race months earlier, just to prove I wasn't gong to collapse.  

I appreciate the conversation on foods.  I love pancakes with real maple syrup.  I love waffles, particularly with peanut butter.  I appreciate the above confession regarding Mickey Waffles as I feel guilty for disliking them so.  I love biscuits and gravy is OK, but fresh strawberries and whipped cream is a superior topping and I need to toss that topping into your consideration.  

ATTQOTD: I am interested in this thread.  I do not need fuel with the distances I am going, but I find it fascinating.


----------



## camaker

Bree said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of the sidewalk on my run over the weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 311904



Now THAT is an opportunity to practice running tangents!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?



ATTQOTD:  I'm a very specific liquids fueler.  I like Honey Stinger gummies, but they always make my fingers sticky and I don't need that distraction when I'm running.  Like you, @LSUlakes, I have a hard time chewing anything while running so Honey Stinger waffles, bars and the like are right out.  I've had mixed results with the gooey liquids.  A majority of the ones I've tried are ok for a 1-2 gel run or use up to a half marathon or so.  After that point, though, they start to upset my stomach.  I found my magic bullet, though, with Huma gels.  They work great and give me no stomach problems at all.  I've used up to 6 or 7 in a marathon with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I am a terrible fueler... I can't seem to stomach much during a race. But in training, I prefer solids.

ETA: Figuring out fueling pre-1st-marathon is a priority.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: I prefer GU.  I had never had it (training or otherwise) until my first half marathon.  Somewhere around mile 8, a volunteer handed me a strawberry/banana gu and I figured "why not?".  I finished that race okay, so therefore when I started training more and using gel I only bought that flavor.  Now I tend to go with Roctane Sea Salt Chocolate for my longer runners.  I've never really had a problem with beans or other products.  My stomach probably has a high tolerance for in-race and long-run nutrition because my regular diet consists of a lot of crap I shouldn't be eating.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

QOTD:  GU - Salted Watermelon or Watermelon Sport Beans  

Other flavors make my stomach hurl.  
Nuun made me have an electrolyte imbalance that wasn't fun


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: Sports beans or Snickers. Although the Snickers can get messy in my pockets on a warm day.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  The liquid route for me.  GUs, SIS, Crank Sports e-gels, etc.   I have not had any issues with any kinds of Gu like substance, and continue to try different things.  I do really like the Smores GU and the Toasted Marshmellow (they should not work as a gu, but do!)  

I have used sports beans in the past, and during a marathon, I will take some of these as well, just to mix it up.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?



I'm primarily a liquids guy who uses mostly Tailwind but also gels or blocks too if I can't carry Tailwind. I use Sport Beans as my pre-race fuel 10 minutes before the start.



run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I am a terrible fueler... I can't seem to stomach much during a race. But in training, I prefer solids.
> 
> ETA: Figuring out fueling pre-1st-marathon is a priority.



If your stomach gives you problems with regular fuel like gels, bloks, and beans, give Tailwind a try. It's a powder you mix with water which won't upset your stomach.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: I like solids, but have trouble dealing with them during races. (That doesn’t always stop me.) I have used Tailwind for long training runs and used Untapped for my last race.   I used to use Gu quite a bit in the past, but can’t stomach it anymore.

It really just depends on my mood.  I had a pocketful of Swedish Fish during the marathon this year.  I  the idea of Starbursts @KSellers88!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Solids, as I have a "consistency" issue with gels. I did use honey packets for a while but they are a pain in the butt to get open and not be a sticky mess in the middle of a race. I have been using Kind bars the last few races and they work well but are a lot of chewing. I ate the Sports Beans at WDW marathon and at that moment they were the greatest thing in the world I had ever eaten, lol. I tried to carry them in my last marathon but it poured down rain and I put them in my pocket to use the baggie they were in for my iphone so they turned into a giant, sticky clump. I am interested in the Untapped and the Salted Chocolate gels that were mentioned by others... Are there any gels that are like eating frosting?? Lol.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

FFigawi said:


> If your stomach gives you problems with regular fuel like gels, bloks, and beans, give Tailwind a try. It's a powder you mix with water which won't upset your stomach.


Do you find that this gives you enough energy for a long race (marathon) or do you also take some type of traditional fuel?

(I could look it up, but asking it easier  )


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> For those cilantro haters, you should try it mixed with jalapeños and tequila.
> 
> View attachment 311779



WHY????WHY would you do this????  It's like taking something wonderful and totally ruining it. 
It's like if someone blended a banana into your beer!  

ATTQOTD: gels and liquids always.  I just can't handle solids before or during a run.  After...I'm just fine.
Exception: that one marshmallow from a stranger that one time...so maybe fluffy food is ok.

Sidenote: I am thinking about thinking about thinking about taking up my friends offer of a short weekend in Jan in WDW.  Maybe...thinking about it.  A lot of stuff is going on and being weighed.  But there are thoughts.  Only thoughts.  So I will keep you all posted.


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> Sidenote: I am thinking about thinking about thinking about taking up my friends offer of a short weekend in Jan in WDW. Maybe...thinking about it. A lot of stuff is going on and being weighed. But there are thoughts. Only thoughts. So I will keep you all posted.



*cough*marathon*cough*


----------



## KSellers88

Mickey Momma said:


> ATTQOTD: I like solids, but have trouble dealing with them during races. (That doesn’t always stop me.) I have used Tailwind for long training runs and used Untapped for my last race.   I used to use Gu quite a bit in the past, but can’t stomach it anymore.
> 
> It really just depends on my mood.  I had a pocketful of Swedish Fish during the marathon this year.  I  the idea of Starbursts @KSellers88!



The mini ones are the easiest to eat while running.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Sidenote: I am thinking about thinking about thinking about taking up my friends offer of a short weekend in Jan in WDW. Maybe...thinking about it. A lot of stuff is going on and being weighed. But there are thoughts. Only thoughts. So I will keep you all posted.


You're toying with my emotions right now...


----------



## michigandergirl

Attqotd: I generally like gels (Huma or Honey Stinger), but after mile 16 in a marathon anything goes. Pickles are especially yummy!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?



Gels are the worst - so that's gonna be a no from me, dawg.

I like Tailwind when I'm on my bike. For running, I like ShotBlocks - Mountain Berry, Black Cherry and Margarita are my faves.

Or, in the case of Marathon this year when I forgot all of my fuel (kinda like I thought I forgot to wear socks for the 5K), all of the mini packs of Oreos from my finish line snack boxes weren't a bad substitute ...


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?


ATTQOTD: Funny - I always think of gels as solids! If we're considering them liquids, I guess I'm all liquid, all the time: gels + Tailwind. Why? They're compact, portable and my body likes them  I tried various solids in the past, but pretzels, fig newtons, etc. were a PITA to carry and didn't get glucose into me as quickly as I need.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?


Unfortunately, gels tend to rip my stomach up. I tried chews, but didn’t like the artificial nature and how they stuck to my teeth. So, I have moved on to real solid food. I typically eat about half a Picky Bar before a morning run (assuming I’m running pre-breakfast) and slowly finish the other half during my long run. This has worked great for me for several half marathons and shorter distances.

However, with training for my first full marathon beginning in September, I am going to need more options. I’m open for suggestions!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I use Clif Bloks and Tailwind. I haven't found a flavor of GU I like and I'm not wild about the consistency, and I have too much trouble with things like waffles when I'm on the go (DH loves those Honey Stinger waffles though!). 

RE: ALL the foods:

- All beers are not created equal. 
- I don't understand biscuits and gravy for breakfast, that just makes me want to go back to sleep. I also tend not to like white gravy.
- Cereal: For fruit loops vs pebbles: I'm all about fruit loops. But I prefer lucky charms, although DH "discourages" (read: won't buy) because of how sugary they are. 
- Bring on the Cilantro. One of the things I got most frustrated about when I moved to the east coast was how hard it is to find good cilantro.
- Other breakfast foods: HATE cold pizza. Pancakes=meh. I'm on board with french toast. NOT a fan of waffles unless they're potato waffles... the only reason we own a waffle iron.


----------



## jennamfeo

Miranda said:


> It's on Amazon Prime if you have that... I was surprised to see it gone from Netflix too a few weeks ago when we had the QOTD about the running movies and went and found it on Prime.


Welp, I know what I am watching tonight... 



Keels said:


> so that's gonna be a no from me, dawg.


I say this ALL the time. 

ATTQOTD: During a long run (6+ miles) I will bring Nuun, Gu (Campfire Smores, Cappuccino, Mocha), and Run Gum. My only complaint about Gu during long runs is that they are messy and I never know where to put my empty packet, so I bring a ziplock and put it in there, which is a hassle.


----------



## Sailormoon2

roxymama said:


> Cilantro is a garbage food grown from the seeds of hell.


Amen sister!



FFigawi said:


> gravy helps make everything better


TRUTH!



LSUlakes said:


> For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?


Liquids all the way!! Gatorade or Powerade. I've heard really good things about Tailwind, but have yet to find it up here in Canada. I will use Gels when my mileage exceeds 13.


----------



## KingLlama

Okay, first.....I make biscuits and gravy, but with chorizo in the gravy instead of regular sausage. Goodness. Gracious. You'll want a cigarette afterward.

As for my *ATTQOTD*: I'm really glad this was asked, because I'm still a newbie to long runs and am experimenting. Trying gels this weekend for the first time. Stingers don't bother me, but as someone else said, they're a chore to open as you're running, and make my mouth so dry. 

My question for everyone is, how frequently do you eat something during a race? I've read some people say every 45 minutes, others say every 90. Is it a matter of personal preference, or is there a recommended frequency?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

KingLlama said:


> My question for everyone is, how frequently do you eat something during a race? I've read some people say every 45 minutes, others say every 90. Is it a matter of personal preference, or is there a recommended frequency?



It depends on the person.  I go every 3 miles but I'm slow (so 45 to 50 minutes).  My husband goes every 6 miles (so 55 minutes)


----------



## gjramsey

KingLlama said:


> My question for everyone is, how frequently do you eat something during a race? I've read some people say every 45 minutes, others say every 90. Is it a matter of personal preference, or is there a recommended frequency?



Rut-roh, this could turn into a math question!  intake to equal amount burned.....

I usually take a gel every 45 minutes or 5 miles or runs longer than 13 miles.  SIS actually recommends taking one every 20 minutes, but their packets are too large to carry that many for a long run.

For beans, I have no clue how many to take at a time, so I would usually eat 3-4 at a time, again, every 45 minutes or so.


----------



## camaker

KingLlama said:


> My question for everyone is, how frequently do you eat something during a race? I've read some people say every 45 minutes, others say every 90. Is it a matter of personal preference, or is there a recommended frequency?



My rule of thumb is no nutrition needed for anything under 90-100 minutes in duration.  If a run/race is going to surpass that, then I will typically use a gel every 35-45 minutes or so, depending on the availability of the water stops.  Always remember that you need water to digest the fuel and get it into your system. Make sure you take water, not sports drink, around the time you consume it.  If you take the fuel on top of a sports drink, you get a double shot of carbs that your body has to figure out how to deal with and may not get the full benefits from because you won't have enough water to support intake of both.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?



I'm a liquid (E-Gel) user for my long runs (over 100 min) and races.  The short answer as to why is it has 37g carbs per package from two different sources (which is meant to stave off glycogen depletion), it serves as a significant source of electrolyte replenishment, and I don't mind the texture or taste (actually quite palatable to me).  



Spoiler: Longer Answer



There has been some research to show that two carb sourced nutrition is more readily available to be absorbed because of how each type of carb is processed by the body. More routes of absorption means more carbs can be taken in and more efficiently through the system. It also is the closest to meeting the American College of Sports Medicine recommended electrolyte replacement at 500mg Sodium and 200mg Potassium per liter (34oz) of consumed liquid.






For every 2 g of carbs, the body needs 1 oz of water to absorb it. Thus, I need to drink 18.5 oz of water between every E-Gel to ensure its proper absorption. A key thing to remember is this is water, and not gatorade or something similar. Gatorade is already an isotonic solution with a carb to liquid ratio around 2g:1oz. Which means there is no available water from gatorade to aid in absorbing the carbs from the E-Gel. If I take 1 E-Gel and 18.5 oz Gatorade, I will start to get GI issues (also known as the feeling of a brick in the stomach) because the body has no available water to digest the E-Gel (this isn't exclusive to E-gel as this is true across the board with carbs). Guess where the body pulls water from in emergency digesting needs... the muscles?!?! So if you don't hydrate appropriately you start to dehydrate your muscles in addition to making the bricks in your stomach and it leads to an inevitable crash. Important to note that in non-ideal weather situations, the 2g carb to 1 oz water ratio increases because of the loss of water in excessive sweating.

For the purposes of training, I only intake carbs on runs longer than 100 minutes in duration. My intent is to try and teach my body to become more efficient in using fat as a fuel source. If we could theoretically teach the body to use 100% fat as a fuel source we could run for VERY long distances with no threat of glycogen depletion. So this teaching of the body can be a very useful technique. On runs over 100 minutes I usually consume 1 E-gel when 100-120 minutes and 2 E-gels if 120-150 minutes in duration. These are not because I "have" to have the E-Gels for training at these distances for threat of glycogen depletion, but because getting too close to the "wall" to often increases the need for recovery between bouts of exercise. In addition, when you enter training runs your glycogen storage may not be 100% (whereas a tapered race is more likely you are).





KingLlama said:


> My question for everyone is, how frequently do you eat something during a race? I've read some people say every 45 minutes, others say every 90. Is it a matter of personal preference, or is there a recommended frequency?



I base it on the needs for the distance.  Mostly for me, it comes down to knowing based on calculations how much I need to stave off glycogen depletion (my purpose for carb consumption) and then evenly spacing out the needs over the course of an event.  Keeping in mind the water consumption necessary and availability on the race course.  Here's my long but thorough explanation for some time ago (it's where I stole some context for today's ATTQOTD).



Spoiler: Long explanation



The need for carbs during running comes down to math to me . Do I have enough carbs in storage in my muscles to run my pace for this distance? I don't have any medical need for nutrition per se, but need to have enough carbs on board and replenish my electrolytes.

Current body Weight (in kg) X Distance (in km) = Total kcals burned

In total, fat and carbs equal out the total kcals burned. The faster you run (relative to your fitness level) the more carbs you burn. I'll use my numbers as an example.

Weight = 72.7 kg
Distance = 42.195 km
kcals = 3068.7

Now my calculator makes two assumptions.

1. You have an average weight to leg muscle ratio. Outside of a leg muscle biopsy, it is near impossible to know where a person falls on the scale of leg muscle. The size of the leg muscle partially determines the capability of carb storage.
2. You have an average metabolic efficiency profile. Your use of carbs and fat the faster you run (relative to your fitness level) is average. Again, outside of a lab metabolic efficiency test, it is near impossible to tell whether someone is average or not. The faster you run the more carbs you use. Some people might be 60% carbs 40% fat at 65% VO2max and others at 80% VO2max (this is where the metabolic efficiency profile would be helpful).






*Chart from Rapoport's paper

If we _assume_ (and it is a leap), that a person is average for both of these parameters then we can make some calculations based on needs.

Leg Muscle Mass = 15.3
Carb storage = 1221.8 kcals

Current VO2max = 55 (Based on Garmin 235 which is highly dependent on an accurate HRmax of which I am not 100% confident in. If maxHR is off by 10 bpm, then Garmin VO2max can be off by as much as 10%. My 220-age=189, but based on my historical HR during races my maxHR is much more likely to be 170-180.)

My last marathon was at a pace of 7:40 min/mile and based on some other calculations that makes it 75% of my VO2max. Based on an average metabolic efficiency ratio I would need 2148 kcals carbs to run 42.195 km, at my weight, at 75% VO2max. This gives me a deficit of 926 kcals carbs. I can pull some from the liver and thus my final deficit is 826 kcals carbs (which equals 247.1 kcals carbs per hour which equals 61.8 g carbs per hour). This is where a traditional gel strategy would kick in. Ok I need 61.8 g carbs per hour to run a marathon at my weight and current fitness level at my goal pace. Keep in mind the limit for carb intake per hour is somewhere around 75-90 g (I've done 75g per hour successfully before).







On the above calculator you can see my %VO2max at 75 is equal to a 3:20:40 marathon time. It requires 2148 kcal carbs. If I did not do any carb pre-loading or carb intake during the race, I would hit the glycogen depletion wall at ~14.9 miles (assuming I entered the race with a normal 100% carb storage)

I personally use E-Gel as my carb and electrolyte source. It has 37g carbs per package from two different sources. The has been some research to show that two carb sourced nutrition is more readily available to be absorbed because of how each type of carb is processed by the body. More routes of absorption means more carbs can be taken in and more efficiently through the system. It also is the closest to meeting the American College of Sports Medicine recommended electrolyte replacement at 500mg Sodium and 200mg Potassium per liter (34oz) of consumed liquid.






For every 2 g of carbs, the body needs 1 oz of water to absorb it. Thus, I need to drink 18.5 oz of water between every E-Gel to ensure its proper absorption. A key thing to remember is this is water, and not gatorade or something similar. Gatorade is already an isotonic solution with a carb to liquid ratio around 2g:1oz. Which means there is no available water from gatorade to aid in absorbing the carbs from the E-Gel. If I take 1 E-Gel and 18.5 oz Gatorade, I will start to get GI issues (also known as the feeling of a brick in the stomach) because the body has no available water to digest the E-Gel (this isn't exclusive to E-gel as this is true across the board with carbs). Guess where the body pulls water from in emergency digesting needs... the muscles?!?! So if you don't hydrate appropriately you start to dehydrate your muscles in addition to making the bricks in your stomach and it leads to an inevitable crash. Important to note that in non-ideal weather situations, the 2g carb to 1 oz water ratio increases because of the loss of water in excessive sweating.

So for my last race I consumed 3oz of water per mile. I took one E-gel at the beginning, one at mile 5, one at mile 12, and one at mile 19. Do the math and that's 37+37+37+37=148 total carbs. But I needed 247 carbs to avoid the wall, so what else did I do???

Well I also do a pre-loading of carbs on the day prior. I'm also trying to get rid of using gels or carbs during racing. How can I do that?

It's a two-step process.

1. Teach the body to increase carb storage capacity.
2. Store more than 100% carb capacity immediately prior to race day.

Step 1 can be accomplished with something called Glycogen Depletion training.  *WARNING! THIS CAN BE DANGEROUS AND SHOULD NOT BE ATTEMPTED LIGHTLY!* These glycogen depletion training runs occur at least 8-12 weeks prior to race day and can be no more than once every 3-4 weeks. You plan to do your normal long run in duration between 90-150 minutes. You eat no breakfast prior and you use no fuel during the run. Your body becomes starved for carbs during the run, but there is nothing available. You typically fade hard at the end of these runs and as others have described learn what it feels like to be at near 0. When you get home you consume a large load of carbs within 15 minutes of finishing. Preferably mostly in liquid form as it can digest more readily. Your body will quickly store as many carbs as it can. The body adapts to the training by saying to itself, hey this guy is crazy and needs more carbs. Let's store more carbs in his legs for the next time he tries to do this to us. Thus, this increases your ability to store above 100% of your physical carb storage capabilities based on the leg muscle mass calculations.

Step 2 is accomplished through a sophisticated pre-race day carb loading strategy. There are a few out there, but I prefer the Western Australian method. Over the past year, I have been training my body to be able to tolerate the carb loading procedure. According to research, it can allow you to maximally store as much as 190% carb capacity (although results varied in the study and I believe the variation in the results is due to Step 1). So if I could maximally train my body to store 190% carb capacity, then it means I could store 2321 kcals of carbs. Remember how much I needed to run my pace, my distance, my weight... 1902. So now I've created a surplus of carbs stored in the muscles in the day or days (research by others suggest that carb loading could be done as many as 5 days prior to the event) ahead and can run the distance without carbs being a limiting factor. In fact, if I were physically capable, then carb depletion wouldn't become an issue at my weight and VO2max until I tried to run a 2:44:49 (81% VO2max). Yea, there are plenty of other reasons why I can't currently run that pace and one of them is not carbs. Here's the Western Australia plan based on my weight (as you can see this is not your typical spaghetti dinner):






What's the drawback to this plan? There is no feedback prior to race day on how many carbs you've stored. I could calculate to the cows come home that I'll store 190%, but there's not really any way to know outside of a muscle biopsy the day prior whether I've done it successfully. So the plan takes a bit of leap of faith, but I know based on the science it works. The gels are easier from a standpoint that I can pre-calculate to eat this many gels at a certain rate with a certain water intake to determine I'll have sufficient carbs to finish. This however doesn't eliminate the need for electrolyte replacement (but if you drink some gatorade or electrolyte tabs on course, then you'll be fine). So at this point in my running career I commit overkill but doing some gels and a carb pre-loading prior to the event. As time progresses my goal is to get more and more comfortable with minimal on course nutrition and mostly doing pre-loading. But that's a lot of pressure (months of training) on some calculations to go right.

So something I realized when I went through this exercise is that I don't really need to do any carb replacement for any race other than a marathon or more. Unless I plan to run 85% VO2max or faster, then my calculator states that you won't hit glycogen depletion until after 13.1 miles.

The biggest question to me though is the accuracy of this calculation is highly dependent on the VO2max assessment being accurate. If that number is off, then so is your goal pace as a % VO2max, which means your "wall" estimation is off as well.

For the purposes of training, I only intake carbs on runs longer than 100 minutes in duration. My intent is to try and teach my body to become more efficient in using fat as a fuel source. If we could theoretically teach the body to use 100% fat as a fuel source we could run for VERY long distances with no threat of glycogen depletion. So this teaching of the body can be a very useful technique. On runs over 100 minutes I usually consume 1 E-gel when 100-120 minutes and 2 E-gels if 120-150 minutes in duration. These are not because I "have" to have the E-Gels for training at these distances for threat of glycogen depletion, but because getting too close to the "wall" to often increases the need for recovery between bouts of exercise. In addition, when you enter training runs your glycogen storage may not be 100% (whereas a tapered race is more likely you are).


----------



## kleph

camaker said:


> My rule of thumb is no nutrition needed for anything under 90-100 minutes in duration.  If a run/race is going to surpass that, then I will typically use a gel every 35-45 minutes or so, depending on the availability of the water stops.  Always remember that you need water to digest the fuel and get it into your system. Make sure you take water, not sports drink, around the time you consume it.  If you take the fuel on top of a sports drink, you get a double shot of carbs that your body has to figure out how to deal with and may not get the full benefits from because you won't have enough water to support intake of both.



this is why i finally gave up on gels and any kind of mid-run 'food.' well, that and the fact all of it is a hassle to carry and deal with on a run. 

but gummie worms always seemed to give me a little burst of happy on a brutal long run. that probably mattered more than any nutritional assist.


----------



## Bree

FFigawi said:


> If your stomach gives you problems with regular fuel like gels, bloks, and beans, give Tailwind a try. It's a powder you mix with water which won't upset your stomach.



And it tastes good. I bought Mandarin Orange & Raspberry Buzz.  The raspberry has caffeine in it. I wanted to test both versions out.


----------



## SarahDisney

KingLlama said:


> My question for everyone is, how frequently do you eat something during a race? I've read some people say every 45 minutes, others say every 90. Is it a matter of personal preference, or is there a recommended frequency?



Many fuels will have have timing instructions on the package, but I've found that its definitely a personal thing. I started off with nothing for runs under an hour and fueling every hour. Now I do nothing for runs under 90 minutes and smaller fueling every 3 miles. Play around a bit and see what works for you. But remember that you need to fuel before you think you do - if you feel like it's time to fuel, you probably should have taken something already.


----------



## FFigawi

run.minnie.miles said:


> Do you find that this gives you enough energy for a long race (marathon) or do you also take some type of traditional fuel?
> 
> (I could look it up, but asking it easier  )



You mix it yourself to whatever concentration you need. I mix a super concentrate to last all day (Ironman) and then drink water as needed along the way too. You can also buy small packets with enough calories for an hour or two to carry with you & mix at aid stations. 



roxymama said:


> Sidenote: I am thinking about thinking about thinking about taking up my friends offer of a short weekend in Jan in WDW.  Maybe...thinking about it.  A lot of stuff is going on and being weighed.  But there are thoughts.  Only thoughts.  So I will keep you all posted.



Dopey is only a four-day weekend. Just sayin.


----------



## apdebord

KingLlama said:


> My question for everyone is, how frequently do you eat something during a race? I've read some people say every 45 minutes, others say every 90. Is it a matter of personal preference, or is there a recommended frequency?



I agree that this is up to personal discretion and what works for you. I have a fast metabolism and I tend to get hangry and light headed while running, so I try to remember to take one clif blok around every mile for anything longer than 6 miles. 6 or more I do a gu 15 minutes prior. For a half I do a gu at 6.55, so no blok at mile 6 or 7. This is coupled with hydration too; while training I drink smart water for short runs. For anything 5 or more I use skratch or Tailwind. 

This is obviously a lot more nutrition than what the normal runner takes, but it’s what works for me!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: A mix of liquids and solids. Plain old Gatorade or Powerade and Fig Newtons (actually some kind of Berry Newton), cut in half, with a sprinkle of salt, carried in a zip-lock bag.

For a marathon, I'll add a couple of gels. No jelly beans or shot blocks for me. I hate the consistency/stickyness.

For my one ultra, everything went: sweet pickles, pretzels, potato chips, turkey sandwiches, Nutella-filled tortillas...


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:   Salted Caramel Gu...it tastes like cake frosting!


----------



## jennamfeo

DIS-OH said:


> ATTQOTD:   Salted Caramel Gu...it tastes like cake frosting!


I've been dying to try the birthday cake one, but haven't found it yet.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I mostly stick with solids.  Can't handle the consistency of gu or gels.  I've used Tailwind and it's pretty good as well, but I find I like actually eating something on long runs versus just drinking my nutrition.


----------



## Smilelea

Whew! I finally made it. It took me over two weeks to read the entire thread. My husband thought I was nuts but I learned a lot - and not all about running either . This thread is definitely informative and entertaining. I'm glad I can finally join in on answering the QOTD. But of course the one I can finally answer is one I don't have an answer for! 

As far as running goes: I started with the C25K a few years ago. I've had to restart it 3 times over the course of 3 years. But now I'm working on the 10K version. I officially ran my first 5K back in November (I choose not to count previous 5Ks where I mostly walked them). I ran my 2nd this past Saturday and I have my first 10K lined up for 4/14. I believe I have decided on the half for marathon weekend 2019.  

So far my race goals are always to finish, preferably by running the entire thing. I'm pretty sure the goal of running the entire thing is going to have to change some for the next race. I have yet been able to run the full 6.2 without taking a few 30 sec walk breaks. 

This last race, I'd really hoped to make a PR but it didn't happen. I blame it on the fact that I didn't wear my earbuds (we were encouraged not to so that we could hear all around us - many didn't adhere to this request) so that meant no motivating music and no every 5 minute pace updates. Needless to say, I will not go without mine again. I'll just turn the volume way down so I can still hear what's going on. 

Anyways, thanks for keeping me entertained the last couple of weeks! I look forward to joining in now


----------



## SarahDisney

Smilelea said:


> This last race, I'd really hoped to make a PR but it didn't happen. I blame it on the fact that I didn't wear my earbuds (we were encouraged not to so that we could hear all around us - many didn't adhere to this request) so that meant no motivating music and no every 5 minute pace updates. Needless to say, I will not go without mine again. I'll just turn the volume way down so I can still hear what's going on.



Welcome to thread - goad you have you joining us here! (And at marathon weekend - feel free to check out that thread. We talk about food there too. And beer if you're a beer fan.)

In terms of earbuds during races ... I usually do one in and one out, with my volume on the lower side. That was I get my music and I can hear what's going on around me.


----------



## jennamfeo

I ran during my lunch break because I wanted to sleep in this morning. Well it was sunny, clear skies, and 80*. I am a sweaty mess and hope no one notices that I am not changing back into my work clothes.


----------



## apdebord

jennamfeo said:


> I ran during my lunch break because I wanted to sleep in this morning. Well it was sunny, clear skies, and 80*. I am a sweaty mess and hope no one notices that I am not changing back into my work clothes.



This will be me tomorrow and IDGAF. I do it all summer. Little dry shampoo and a spritz of body spray and I am good to go! 

Sleet and snow last week, high of 82 tomorrow! Virginia is drunk


----------



## Miranda

jennamfeo said:


> My only complaint about Gu during long runs is that they are messy and I never know where to put my empty packet, so I bring a ziplock and put it in there, which is a hassle.


I also bring a sandwich baggie for my empties and I keep the sandwich baggie either in my sparkleskirt pocket or in the little pouch on my handheld waterbottle.  I used to make a mess with them even with the bag but I am pretty good at it now.  I eat all the stuff out of the packet, then I roll/fold it up so the opening of the packet is in the center covered up by the rest of it.  That way if there's any little bits left inside, they will just leak out into the folded up packaging.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the past we have talked about the Barkley Marathon and the little film about it on Netflix. Well this year no one finished all 5 loops. In fact no one finished 4 loops. Only the "fun run" was finished this year. To read more use this link from Runners World. So todays question I wanted to ask is have you ever got to the starting line of a race and thought theres a realistic chance that you will not finish despite being well prepared for the race? For those ultra runners in the group, maybe the idea of this is a little closer to home... With only 40 entrants per year, if you could get a spot in the race would you try it?



So, I'm doing QOTD's out of order ... but I FINALLY just watched the documentary, even though I've read numerous stories about it.

My answers, in reverse:

1. Not an Ultra Runner  - but even then, FORK NO. Unless you're promising me PowerBall money just for attempting it ... it just looks miserable. Trail running doesn't look fun to me at all. Heck, I've proven I can't even run on an urban trail without tripping and tearing up body parts. I'm fairly certain I would be the first person to die, and it would probably be in that tunnel under the prison. But, that said - I don't hike. I don't orienteer. I was a Girl Scout in Florida, but that really didn't count because we didn't camp and instead went to beach camps for our "campouts". Heck, I can't really get anywhere without CarPlay in my Tahoe and my iPhone - so I'd be dead in the water without GPS, text messages, headphones, music, the internet, at least two LTE bars, etc. 

My sweet friend @tigger536 is running the Barkley Fall Classic though - in hopes of being first female and getting a guaranteed placement in the big dance. She's one of the smartest people I know ... but geez-oh-Pete, she's crazy (love you, J!!).

My Sole Sister back here in FW, Kari, ran the BMW Dallas Marathon in December. In February, she ran her first trail Ultra - and finished first female! - and her training was going so well, she put in for the lottery for Leadville ... and lo and behold, she got in! I'm freaking stoked to go spectate her in August and be part of her support team - so the documentary gave me a good idea for what to initially plan for.

In the documentary, I think it was John maybe? but he just had something in him go off that made him decide to take on a challenge - hike the Appalachian Trail. And then a friend said they were going to run a Marathon, so he thought he might go for that. That REALLY struck a chord with me ... I feel like you've either been a runner all your life and you've always known what the "challenge scale" has been, or there was some point in your life where you need that "impossible" challenge, where that drive and desire to accomplish something new and scary that was hidden so deep inside you -it comes to the forefront and there's nothing you can do but just follow where those crazy impulses take you. I guess that's why I've done three Dopeys.

2. Only once - Disneyland Half in 2016. Probably shouldn't have done the race weekend at all, or should have at least bailed on the 5 and 10K. But I'm a dummy, and I had plans to run with friends, so it clouded my judgment. I knew I was so bad off injury wise before I started the half that I was carrying a pot of Tiger Balm, a tube of BioFreeze and a painkiller that I would only allow myself to take after Mile 11. Every Mile, I stopped to stretch my hip and medicate my ankle, and after a few miles I had a bike medic following me saying that I needed to stop so he could take a look. After the third or fourth time, I told him that he wasn't going to pull me but I promised that I would tell him if I was done. At that point, only my hip was really hurting - not my ankle on my small leg and clubfoot, but I knew that the minute that started causing me pain I would tap out - there are so many screws and pins and plates and fusions in there that it's just not worth it. I finished the stupid half marathon, but I ended up with a stress fracture in my ankle and a Grade II sprain in my hip.

Even thinking about it now, I'm not sure what I would've done if I had a chance to do it all over again. It shut me down until almost Dopey 2017 - and then Mother Nature threw me a bone by canceling the half, so I was able to complete that challenge. But the residual effects are still present.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Miranda said:


> It's on Amazon Prime if you have that... I was surprised to see it gone from Netflix too a few weeks ago when we had the QOTD about the running movies and went and found it on Prime.



That's awesome.  Thanks.  I may watch it this weekend if I can find the time.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I go the liquid route. I find GU easier to consume while running and a lot less of a pain to deal with on the run. Anything I need to chew while running becomes a issue for me. I just cant do it. A orange slice is perhaps the greatest mid race snack I ever had though. A quick bite to get the flavor and toss in the trash. I wish Disney would set up a station or two... or some spectators would do this, like I see at local races.



I do blocks for long runs.  For the marathon is bring real food.  Granola bars and swedish fish!



Smilelea said:


> Whew! I finally made it. It took me over two weeks to read the entire thread. My husband thought I was nuts but I learned a lot - and not all about running either . This thread is definitely informative and entertaining. I'm glad I can finally join in on answering the QOTD. But of course the one I can finally answer is one I don't have an answer for!
> 
> As far as running goes: I started with the C25K a few years ago. I've had to restart it 3 times over the course of 3 years. But now I'm working on the 10K version. I officially ran my first 5K back in November (I choose not to count previous 5Ks where I mostly walked them). I ran my 2nd this past Saturday and I have my first 10K lined up for 4/14. I believe I have decided on the half for marathon weekend 2019.
> 
> So far my race goals are always to finish, preferably by running the entire thing. I'm pretty sure the goal of running the entire thing is going to have to change some for the next race. I have yet been able to run the full 6.2 without taking a few 30 sec walk breaks.
> 
> This last race, I'd really hoped to make a PR but it didn't happen. I blame it on the fact that I didn't wear my earbuds (we were encouraged not to so that we could hear all around us - many didn't adhere to this request) so that meant no motivating music and no every 5 minute pace updates. Needless to say, I will not go without mine again. I'll just turn the volume way down so I can still hear what's going on.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for keeping me entertained the last couple of weeks! I look forward to joining in now



Welcome.   Don't worry about walking.  You can still run good times even if you throw in some walk breaks.  But if you really want to be crazy there are two more versions of this thread from previous years.  You can go read those too.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Today lets discuss compression socks. Do you use them? Do you wear them while running or for recovery, or both? What would you suggest to someone who is looking to get a pair?

Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster. Thank you for the topic for today!

I have used them in the past. I would normally use them post long run, but may use them from time to time during the work week when my legs were feeling a bit beat up. MY suggestion would be the more difficult they are to get on, the better they are for your probably. Also, when putting them on post run, be prepared for possible cramps.... at least thats what happened to me when I tried to put them on and would have to get DW to help because my feet and calf would cramp up.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss compression socks. Do you use them? Do you wear them while running or for recovery, or both? What would you suggest to someone who is looking to get a pair?


No, never have. It’s not that I’m against them or anything. I just have never used them.


----------



## cavepig

Yesterday's QOTD - I use Clif Gels sometimes & for races otherwise just gatorade/powerade

ATTQOTD - No compression socks, but I have compression calf sleeves.  I will wear them after long runs, or if my shin/calves feel off.  I have ran in them in the past when I had a nagging shin splint. I have only worn Zensah brand.  I love them.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I wear compression calf sleeves and prefer the Zensah brand.  They are more expensive, but I like the way the fabric is stitched. I usually wear them for recovery or during a run if my calves are feeling off.


----------



## JulieODC

I own compression socks, but am not entirely sure when and how to use them.

But, after having some ongoing calf cramps and leg soreness, and then reading @LSUlakes post, I went and put them on!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I've never used compression socks, but did briefly use compression calf sleeves when I first started running.  I broke one of the cardinal rules when I first started running and pushed too hard too fast and ended up with some horrific shin splints.  Wore the compression sleeves to run through those, but once those were resolved, I never wore them again.


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> I ran during my lunch break because I wanted to sleep in this morning. Well it was sunny, clear skies, and 80*. I am a sweaty mess and hope no one notices that I am not changing back into my work clothes.



I did this for the first time on Tuesday as we were supposed to have thunderstorms after work (when I usually run). The clouds broke and it was all sun and 80* here too. And I was a sweaty mess who also did not change back into my work clothes, lol! Luckily I have my own office.  Our facility runs off a boiler plant and they have turned off the heat but it takes a few weeks for the water to cool down so they can turn on the air conditioning. So my office was HOT too! I don't know if I will ever run at lunch again, at least not until they turn our air on!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have both compression socks and the calf sleeves. I use both for recovery. My socks go all the way up past my calves and they are such a pain to put on and take off but I feel like they do help my legs and feet recover.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I usually wear my compression socks after a marathon or very long training run, for recovery. I don't run in them anymore as they mash my toes together! I layered with them for the cold marathon weekend races and suffered a lot of lingering foot pain because of it. I wish I could get compression socks without the compression in the feet? But I run races exclusively in Injinji socks now so they would have to be the ones to make them, lol.  So my advice would be to get the right size, so your toes don't get mashed! 

ETA: I do have compression sleeves but don't like the gap between my socks and the sleeves.  I'm just vain like that I guess.


----------



## Chaitali

I like compression socks and I've used them during long runs and also for recovery afterward.  I know the science is out on whether they actually help performance during runs but I use them specifically because they seem to help reduce cramping in my calfs.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I wear compression leggings... but nothing nearly as intense as compression socks. I have thought about them, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## MissLiss279

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  I've never used compression socks, but did briefly use compression calf sleeves when I first started running.  I broke one of the cardinal rules when I first started running and pushed too hard too fast and ended up with some horrific shin splints.  Wore the compression sleeves to run through those, but once those were resolved, I never wore them again.


Same here. When I trained for my first half, I probably built up too much mileage too fast, plus I ran everything about as fast as I could run for that distance. I started to get shin splints, but it was mainly just noticeable, but not that painful. Then, not being aware of maybe needing to replace shoes, they got really painful. I ended up getting new shoes and calf sleeves. I wore them for the next couple of training cycles, and then eventually weaned myself off of them.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: No compression socks for me. My SIL, who is a nurse and swears by them for long shifts, has suggested them to me in the past and I keep meaning to pick up a pair.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD:  I use Zensah compression calf sleeves after races.  They're quite tight.  My recommendation is to accurately measure your legs per the manufacturer's directions because fit is super important.  I avoid using them post training runs unless absolutely necessary so that I can allow my body to make the adaptations to the training.  Science is quite good in that they aid in recovery.  It's a lot more difficult to prove in-race advantages to using them.  But like I always say even though Science hasn't shown it yet, doesn't mean it isn't true.  So if you find advantages to using them during a race, then by all means go for it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I have a pair of compression socks that I never wear because they are impossible to put on without injuring yourself. I wear Zensah sleeves after a race or long run. I also wear them for warmth when it's cold. I hate running in any kind of long pants, so a pair of compression shorts and compression sleeves do the trick. I also have a neoprene calf sleeve I wear if my chronic calf strain is acting up.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I own like 5 pairs of compression socks.  I have worn them a couple times for recovery.  But it is so much work to use them and I think my calves and ankles are too fat or something.  Like I get tired just trying to get them on and if I get stuck when I'm trying to roll them up in that no man's land between my ankle and the big part of my calf, then there is still too much sock there and it starts cutting off my circulation and I frantically start trying to roll them back off and then I don't start again.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Just sleeves.  I've worn them for a couple of races and training runs, but they are more for recovery.  I actually wear all my running socks inside out, so never tried compression socks. I also have a really small foot, so they may not line up correctly for me.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: Never have worn real compression socks.  For ALL my runs I wear Swiftwick Aspire Zero.  They have some compression characteristics in them, but they are no-shows so certainly don't do anything for the rest of my legs.


----------



## TheHamm

Dis5150 said:


> I did this for the first time on Tuesday as we were supposed to have thunderstorms after work (when I usually run). The clouds broke and it was all sun and 80* here too. And I was a sweaty mess who also did not change back into my work clothes, lol! Luckily I have my own office.  Our facility runs off a boiler plant and they have turned off the heat but it takes a few weeks for the water to cool down so they can turn on the air conditioning. So my office was HOT too! I don't know if I will ever run at lunch again, at least not until they turn our air on!



Beware: I started running at lunch when the weather cooled off and it was too dark for me to feel comfortable running before work.  We have a shower and changing area, which is great.  Except that the cleaning crew decided to pick the time that all of the users want to use the lockers and shower.  So I often end up spending a bit of time post-lunch-run at my cubicle in running gear.  This + some weight loss got me nominated for the office wellness committee.  So I am hoping to hide my habits from the office folks in the future to not get extra not-so-interesting work.

ATTQOTD: I ended up having 'prescription' compression socks during pregnancy.  Seriously, my OB wrote a script.  I wish I knew there was more variety than I was offered!  My experience of trying to be 30 weeks pregnant with twins and putting on compression socks resulting in very high heart rate (_super _bad for preeclampsia) has resulted in me being terrified of the things!  Yet I remain curious..... I would be interested to see the scientific reasoning mentioned by @DopeyBadger- any links?  My google search did not send me to anything that looked reputable.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> Yet I remain curious..... I would be interested to see the scientific reasoning mentioned by @DopeyBadger- any links? My google search did not send me to anything that looked reputable.



I don't have any scientific papers saved on my computer, so I will search them out for you.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: So, this was my question. I got compression socks as a surprise gift with purchase when I bought a skirt. Never worn  compression socks before, never had an interest or felt a need.  But these are sorta cute, so I wanted to see if/how others use them to get some ideas. So please keep the good info coming!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I will wear and sleep in compression socks after a race or if my legs are feeling tight. I tried to run in them once and had to stop and take them off mid-run. They gave me the worse shin splints ever when I was trying to run in them!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:   I use compression sleeves that I will wear during challenges or post race for marathons.  I think I have 4 of them from different makers, have not really noticed any difference. I have one set of running socks and I have used them during the challenges as well.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> Beware: I started running at lunch when the weather cooled off and it was too dark for me to feel comfortable running before work.  We have a shower and changing area, which is great.  Except that the cleaning crew decided to pick the time that all of the users want to use the lockers and shower.  So I often end up spending a bit of time post-lunch-run at my cubicle in running gear.  This + some weight loss got me nominated for the office wellness committee.  So I am hoping to hide my habits from the office folks in the future to not get extra not-so-interesting work.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I ended up having 'prescription' compression socks during pregnancy.  Seriously, my OB wrote a script.  I wish I knew there was more variety than I was offered!  My experience of trying to be 30 weeks pregnant with twins and putting on compression socks resulting in very high heart rate (_super _bad for preeclampsia) has resulted in me being terrified of the things!  Yet I remain curious..... I would be interested to see the scientific reasoning mentioned by @DopeyBadger- any links?  My google search did not send me to anything that looked reputable.



Not sure if you have access to this:

Compression Garments and Recovery from Exercise: A Meta-Analysis by Brown et al.

But at a quick glance it is a meta-analysis that covers a variety of sources and different types of exercise.


----------



## PrincessV

KingLlama said:


> My question for everyone is, how frequently do you eat something during a race? I've read some people say every 45 minutes, others say every 90. Is it a matter of personal preference, or is there a recommended frequency?


I have chronically low blood sugar all the time, and exercise drops it even more. Like, a "fasting" blood glucose test 20 minutes after eating a bagel comes in at 80 (normal is considered 70-100) - if I actually fast it's been as low as 45 and I was so sick I couldn't drive. So I need a LOT of glucose on a long run just to maintain a normal level. I sip Tailwind or Powerade continually - about 12oz/5-6 miles, figuring around 100-150 calories in that 12oz - and take a gel (100 calories) every hour.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss compression socks. Do you use them? Do you wear them while running or for recovery, or both? What would you suggest to someone who is looking to get a pair?


ATTQOTD: I own a couple pairs of compression sleeves, but rarely wear them: they're more costume accessory than functional running item. I do wear Zensah compression socks often as post-run recovery - I don't know if they're actually doing anything exciting, but they make my calves, ankles, and feet feel good! Also awesome after a long day walking around WDW. I guess I'd recommend just trying a few things and see what feels best.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: another vote for Zensah sleeves for recovery. I want to get some of the cheaper compression socks for costumes but worried how they will work out with actual running. If anything I can use them for a post race costume.


----------



## avondale

ATTQOTD: I own exactly two pairs of compression socks and one pair of compression calf sleeves.  I never wear either when I run.  I got the first pair of compression socks to wear post-long-run to help mitigate soreness when training for my first marathon.  The calf compression felt good, but they made my feet very uncomfortable and crampy - I have high arches and wide feet, so I guess that does it.  (This was when I only had one calf sleeve, having lost the other, so I couldn't use those.  I have since bought a full set of calf sleeves.)

So why did I get a second pair of compression socks?  Well, I have found in the last couple years that my calves get very uncomfortable while flying, almost to the point of getting something akin to restless leg syndrome, where I can't get comfortable and they won't sit still.  (Before anyone mentions it, yes, I hydrate very well - usually drink over 1 gal per day.)  Compression socks are wonderful to help with this, but I accidentally forgot to bring them for a recent flight and had to buy another pair at the airport.  Oddly in that situation, they don't make my feet cramp.

I keep calf sleeves around for help with minor injuries, mostly tennis-related, and in fact carry them in my tennis bag.


----------



## TheHamm

DopeyBadger said:


> Not sure if you have access to this:
> 
> Compression Garments and Recovery from Exercise: A Meta-Analysis by Brown et al.
> 
> But at a quick glance it is a meta-analysis that covers a variety of sources and different types of exercise.


Thanks, I can't get it there, but I can get it from my library.  For the benefit of others, someone uploaded it on research gate here: https://www.researchgate.net/public...ts_and_Recovery_from_Exercise_A_Meta-Analysis


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> Thanks, I can't get it there, but I can get it from my library.  For the benefit of others, someone uploaded it on research gate here: https://www.researchgate.net/public...ts_and_Recovery_from_Exercise_A_Meta-Analysis



Nice find!


----------



## AZMermaid

Finally caught up! I don't like beer either! I am just starting to run further distances so I am following the fuel and compression discussions.


----------



## LSUlakes

KingLlama said:


> My question for everyone is, how frequently do you eat something during a race? I've read some people say every 45 minutes, others say every 90. Is it a matter of personal preference, or is there a recommended frequency?


The 45 minute rule is a good one for most folks I believe. For me that works out to be around 5-6 miles during a marathon. However I only use them when on a run over 2 hours in the cooler weather or 1.5 hours during summer races. I may also take them before a race like a 10k mostly because I do not eat breakfast.... most of the time.



DIS-OH said:


> ATTQOTD:   Salted Caramel Gu...it tastes like cake frosting!



I'm not saying this is a bad flavor GU, but cake frosting is not what I would call it lol. Salty Watermelon is the goat flavor w/ caffeine. Banana strawberry for those who dont want caffeine is good as well. 



Smilelea said:


> Whew! I finally made it. It took me over two weeks to read the entire thread. My husband thought I was nuts but I learned a lot - and not all about running either . This thread is definitely informative and entertaining. I'm glad I can finally join in on answering the QOTD. But of course the one I can finally answer is one I don't have an answer for!
> 
> As far as running goes: I started with the C25K a few years ago. I've had to restart it 3 times over the course of 3 years. But now I'm working on the 10K version. I officially ran my first 5K back in November (I choose not to count previous 5Ks where I mostly walked them). I ran my 2nd this past Saturday and I have my first 10K lined up for 4/14. I believe I have decided on the half for marathon weekend 2019.
> 
> So far my race goals are always to finish, preferably by running the entire thing. I'm pretty sure the goal of running the entire thing is going to have to change some for the next race. I have yet been able to run the full 6.2 without taking a few 30 sec walk breaks.
> 
> This last race, I'd really hoped to make a PR but it didn't happen. I blame it on the fact that I didn't wear my earbuds (we were encouraged not to so that we could hear all around us - many didn't adhere to this request) so that meant no motivating music and no every 5 minute pace updates. Needless to say, I will not go without mine again. I'll just turn the volume way down so I can still hear what's going on.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for keeping me entertained the last couple of weeks! I look forward to joining in now



Impressive with reading the whole thread in a short time! Glad you found the information helpful and we look forward to having you as part of the group.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races!

31 - @run.minnie.miles  - The Early Bird 10 Miler (TBD / N/A)
31 - @rootbeerkid  - Run the Bluegrass Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
31 - @jennamfeo  - Diamondbacks Race Against Cancer 5k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! Let me know if you need to make any revisions to your goal time. If anyone would like to add a race to the weekend list or for any other races, just let me know.


----------



## JM735

I'm a few days behind this week so I'll catch up with yesterday and today:



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?



I prefer sport beans.  The consistency of gels/GU annoys me. However, I've been known to take whatever may be handed out on the course - especially Red Vines! But I avoid Shot Blocks since both times I've tried them I thought I was going to choke on that gelatinous mass, pass out and be trampled...



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss compression socks. Do you use them? Do you wear them while running or for recovery, or both? What would you suggest to someone who is looking to get a pair?



I have both compression socks and calf sleeves.  I only wear them for recovery after a longer race.  The sleeves are easier to put on, but sometimes I think the socks are better if my feet/ankles are unhappy.  Honestly, whether I wear the compression socks or sleeves depends on what I randomly grabbed when packing for the trip.


----------



## roxymama

Smilelea said:


> Whew! I finally made it. It took me over two weeks to read the entire thread. My husband thought I was nuts but I learned a lot - and not all about running either . This thread is definitely informative and entertaining. I'm glad I can finally join in on answering the QOTD. But of course the one I can finally answer is one I don't have an answer for!
> 
> As far as running goes: I started with the C25K a few years ago. I've had to restart it 3 times over the course of 3 years. But now I'm working on the 10K version. I officially ran my first 5K back in November (I choose not to count previous 5Ks where I mostly walked them). I ran my 2nd this past Saturday and I have my first 10K lined up for 4/14. I believe I have decided on the half for marathon weekend 2019.
> 
> So far my race goals are always to finish, preferably by running the entire thing. I'm pretty sure the goal of running the entire thing is going to have to change some for the next race. I have yet been able to run the full 6.2 without taking a few 30 sec walk breaks.
> 
> This last race, I'd really hoped to make a PR but it didn't happen. I blame it on the fact that I didn't wear my earbuds (we were encouraged not to so that we could hear all around us - many didn't adhere to this request) so that meant no motivating music and no every 5 minute pace updates. Needless to say, I will not go without mine again. I'll just turn the volume way down so I can still hear what's going on.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for keeping me entertained the last couple of weeks! I look forward to joining in now



Welcome!!!  I don't know if this is a controversial opinion but if I run like 95% of a race and take a few walking breathers (especially during water stops because I'm super klumsy) I still consider it as a running the whole thing.  Some people may not agree.  I've ran plenty of shorter races all the way without stopping at all.  But I think every 10k or longer I've at least walked a tiny bit.  Again...water stops...very much still a work in progress with coordination. 


ATTQOTD: ~45 min which usually is around 4.5+ miles for me.  Or the easiest water stop give or take before or after that timing.  Then I tend to fuel again at 8ish miles and 12ish miles.  I use gels and have info from DB about water intake and carbs...so I watch my labels.  I try to remind myself that waiting to fuel because I feel like I need it is not the correct approach.  If you fuel/hydrate properly and time it right, you should never feel like you needed it.  Some wise peeps here clued me in on that line of thinking.  So with my 8+ mile runs I just try to default to always fueling.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Never had compression socks.  I don't think I'd like how they feel.  At some point maybe I will need them but I know very little about them.  So my answer is "I dunno"


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> Today lets discuss compression socks.


I have never used them. I have never really felt the need. It's been interesting hearing other's rationale though.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> 31 - @jennamfeo - Diamondbacks Race Against Cancer 5k (NG / N/A)


I just running this because it's for a good cause, it's OPENING WEEKEND, and I get a baseball themed medal for a team I like. WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN. YAY BASEBALL!!!

ATTQOTD: I wear compression socks when I run races and sometimes on my long training runs. Wanna know why? BECAUSE THEY ARE CUTE. There, I said it. I don't know if I feel a difference. Like, maybe my legs needed that compression between my 5k races this weekend because they felt great the whole day. But I saw ProCompression was having a sale one day and bought like 5 pairs, then they came out with AZ themed ones that I had to have. They are a pain to put on, but I found a video that helped me get them on without a huge battle.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?



I use GU Gel mostly because they are easy to carry and I know I tolerate them well.  I go for the options with caffeine most of the time.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss compression socks. Do you use them? Do you wear them while running or for recovery, or both? What would you suggest to someone who is looking to get a pair?



I have a pair of the CEP tall socks I use for recovery but am not very consistent in wearing them.  I will often wear them while flying or driving to a race if I am landing close to race day.  If I am feeling anything a little off in the calves I'll wear them post run for a few hours as well.  If anyone is looking for a pair the CEP are the way to go and when I wear them I do feel like they help tough it could easily be the placebo effect.  In all honest the $60 I paid for them is worth the placebo effect if that is all it is.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD yesterday: I have used the cliff shots, the sport beans, and tried the cliff blocks. Hated the blocks. Generally I prefer the beans. The last couple of times I tried a cliff shot it sat like an uncomfortable rock in my stomach. Previously they were fine. 

ATTQOTD: I wear compression sleeves for recovery. I often wear them most of the day post long run. I have tried running in them but they make my calves cramp terribly so I don't do that anymore. I have also been known to wear them to work, but that is for an entirely different reason.


----------



## AZMermaid

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races!
> 
> 31 - @run.minnie.miles  - The Early Bird 10 Miler (TBD / N/A)
> 31 - @rootbeerkid  - Run the Bluegrass Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
> 31 - @jennamfeo  - Diamondbacks Race Against Cancer 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! Let me know if you need to make any revisions to your goal time. If anyone would like to add a race to the weekend list or for any other races, just let me know.


I am also doing the Diamondbacks race. Let's say my goal is under 33:52 as that would be a PR! I was sick on Tuesday and still recovering so let's see how it goes.


----------



## kleph

a few years back i trained with some folks that were big time compression sock advocates. they worked so hard to convert me. but, honestly, i never really felt the need to use them. almost all of my issues were addressable other ways. and, i my way of thinking, if i did have a problem i was struggling to resolve, they would remain an option to try.

now ice baths... THAT'S THE GOOD STUFF.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  I also use compression socks for air travel and for recovery after long runs.  I think they work wonders for both even if it is just a jedi mind trick

Previous ATTQOTD:

I have always toed the line believing I can finish although doubts sometimes creep in half way through.  As for Barkley it's also a no unless it's a choice between that and eating something with Gravy on it and then I am taking my chances with the woods.

I've used cliff bloks and sports beans.  Not a fan of GU and the inevitable mess I end up making with them.


----------



## Sanchez

A few years ago I had some significant blood clot episodes and am supposed to wear compression socks when working, traveling etc. I hate them and refuse to wear them when running.

My secondary reason for not wearing them is that I think they look ridiculous. Of course, my fashion sense measures fairly low on the scale so my opinion is not to be trusted.


----------



## cavepig

Sanchez said:


> A few years ago I had some significant blood clot episodes and am supposed to wear compression socks when working, traveling etc. I hate them and refuse to wear them when running.
> 
> My secondary reason for not wearing them is that I think they look ridiculous. Of course, my fashion sense measures fairly low on the scale so my opinion is not to be trusted.


It's funny you say this as I'll wear them sometimes when I take my client's photos and I've had many kids questioning them, like what are those? I'll be like "they make me run fast!" and then they think they are 'cool'.


----------



## jennamfeo

AZMermaid said:


> Let's say my goal is under 33:52 as that would be a PR!


I'll be staying around a 10:02 min/mi if you wanna run with me for a bit. That would put you at 31:06.


----------



## LilyJC

Yesterday’s ATTQOTD: My first full marathon ruined clif shot bloks for me. I just got to the point of being too exhausted to chew. For my third full I decided to try Perpetuem Solids as I’m a huge fan of Hammer Nutrition products. Those things are insane to chew and same story towards the end of my race-just too tired to even think about using them. I thankfully had a couple of gels to help me get through the end of that full and PR! 

Now I mainly stick with my go-to Hammer Nutrition gel flavor: Nocciola (tastes like Nutella!) and sometimes a citrus Clif Shot gel if I need some caffeine at the end of a race. 

For long training runs, I’ll use the orange vanilla HEED and then  Recoverite post-run (both Hammer Nutrition products). 

Today’s ATTQOTD: I received a free pair of compression socks, but I really despise anything crazy tight so haven’t tried them.... And probably never will.


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I wear compression socks when I run races and sometimes on my long training runs. Wanna know why? BECAUSE THEY ARE CUTE. There, I said it. I don't know if I feel a difference. Like, maybe my legs needed that compression between my 5k races this weekend because they felt great the whole day. But I saw ProCompression was having a sale one day and bought like 5 pairs, then they came out with AZ themed ones that I had to have. They are a pain to put on, but I found a video that helped me get them on without a huge battle.



Yes!  I just added a pair of donut print ones to my Amazon wish list.  I’ll buy them if I ever run a donut race.  I’m wearing them for Darkside weekend. Black to go with Darth Vader costume and white to go with my storm trooper costume.


----------



## cburnett11

Bree said:


> Yes! I just added a pair of donut print ones to my Amazon wish list. I’ll buy them if I ever run a donut race.



Saucony just released a Dunkin Donut inspired Kinvara if you want to go all in...
https://www.runnersworld.com/gear/a19595602/saucony-dunkin-donuts-shoes/


----------



## SarahDisney

cburnett11 said:


> Saucony just released a Dunkin Donut inspired Kinvara if you want to go all in...
> https://www.runnersworld.com/gear/a19595602/saucony-dunkin-donuts-shoes/



I've been waiting for someone to post these for like 2 days. (I didn't want to be the enabler)


----------



## ZellyB

cburnett11 said:


> Saucony just released a Dunkin Donut inspired Kinvara if you want to go all in...
> https://www.runnersworld.com/gear/a19595602/saucony-dunkin-donuts-shoes/


----------



## Bree

cburnett11 said:


> Saucony just released a Dunkin Donut inspired Kinvara if you want to go all in...
> https://www.runnersworld.com/gear/a19595602/saucony-dunkin-donuts-shoes/



Those are so cute!


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> I've been waiting for someone to post these for like 2 days. (I didn't want to be the enabler)


Hahaha, I just sent a picture of these to my husband and all he said was "nope". I wish they had a chocolate sprinkles version.


----------



## DopeyBadger

cburnett11 said:


> Saucony just released a Dunkin Donut inspired Kinvara if you want to go all in...
> https://www.runnersworld.com/gear/a19595602/saucony-dunkin-donuts-shoes/



My wife sent those to me yesterday.  Hard to argue with my love of doughnuts...


----------



## AZMermaid

jennamfeo said:


> I'll be staying around a 10:02 min/mi if you wanna run with me for a bit. That would put you at 31:06.


Thank you for the offer- I really appreciate it. I will have my 7 year old with me- at least for a while- so I don't want to impose him on anyone, barely even me- haha! Have you done this race before? I swear it is always blazing hot that last mile!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss compression socks. Do you use them? Do you wear them while running or for recovery, or both? What would you suggest to someone who is looking to get a pair?



I have several pairs of Zensah calf sleeves.  I like them better than the Balega compression socks I bought, or the Brooks calf sleeves I have.  They seem to fit me just right.  I've run in them, and I've put them on for recovery.  Haven't seen a difference running versus recovery.  I also have a couple of Zensah soft ankle compression socks, which I sometimes use during a PF flare, or if my right ankle is bothering me.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?



I usually eat cherry caffeinated Sport Beans before a run, as I usually have trouble motivating myself to take food pre-race.  DW likes the caffeine free orange ones (as do I, actually).  I go with Lemon-Lime GU during runs.  I've found I tend to drop Sport Beans during a run.  And though I usually like Cliff Shot Bloks, I just can't tear them open when I'm all sweaty.  Tried a Honey Stinger waffle post-long run the other Sunday, and liked that.  I also bought some Honey Stinger strawberry chews to try.  I think I'll try them and the Bloks I have as pre-run fuel. 

The other thing I found helps (me):  I open things at home before leaving.  More than once, I've torn the top off a pack of Sport Beans, and had it go awry, leaving me unable to get to the Ziploc opening and the beans within.


----------



## Jules76126

No compression socks here. My longest run currently is 4 miles. Still working on building up that base.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss compression socks. Do you use them? Do you wear them while running or for recovery, or both? What would you suggest to someone who is looking to get a pair?



I wear them for recovery after long runs and races. I have pairs with various fits and graduated compression from CW-X, 2XU, and Zoot, and like them all. Plus, they're nice to wear on planes during the 17-hour flights.


----------



## flav

I never tried or considered compression socks but it is interesting to know they exist and what they would be useful for should the need arise.

I tried Sport Beans but did not like the texture compared to real jellybeans. 

So far, what works best for runs that are over 1:30 is caffeinated PowerGel (apparently those are to be discontinued) with water every about 45min, alternating Powerade and water station and a few Honey Stinger Chews in between.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss compression socks. Do you use them? Do you wear them while running or for recovery, or both? What would you suggest to someone who is looking to get a pair?


I have a few pairs of compression socks and always wore them on my flight home from DL races, since I typically flew home the evening of the half. One trip I tried calf sleeves instead. When I got home I realized my ankles, just below the calf sleeves, were huge! Well, that didn't work, LOL! I always enjoy the feeling of relief when I get home, peel off the socks, and climb into bed for the night.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband uses compression sleeves during runs longer than a half marathon.  

I use compression socks after a long race unless I'm having shin split issues.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss compression socks. Do you use them? Do you wear them while running or for recovery, or both? What would you suggest to someone who is looking to get a pair?
> 
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster. Thank you for the topic for today!
> 
> I have used them in the past. I would normally use them post long run, but may use them from time to time during the work week when my legs were feeling a bit beat up. MY suggestion would be the more difficult they are to get on, the better they are for your probably. Also, when putting them on post run, be prepared for possible cramps.... at least thats what happened to me when I tried to put them on and would have to get DW to help because my feet and calf would cramp up.



I have 3 different brands.  I can't think of the names right now as I haven't worn them in a while.  I will wear them when I am sore.   I actually wear them to bed.  Usually when I wake up in the morning I am a new person from the knees down.  I wish I could get a full body compression sleeve.


----------



## TheHamm

Waiting2goback said:


> I wish I could get a full body compression sleeve.



I think the closest thing is a pool.
And I spent far too much time looking at compression socks on Amazon last night, so please do not think you all don't make a difference in someone's life!


----------



## BikeFan

roxymama said:


> Welcome!!!  I don't know if this is a controversial opinion but if I run like 95% of a race and take a few walking breathers (especially during water stops because I'm super klumsy) I still consider it as a running the whole thing.  Some people may not agree.  I've ran plenty of shorter races all the way without stopping at all.  But I think every 10k or longer I've at least walked a tiny bit.  Again...water stops...very much still a work in progress with coordination.



I think the whole "running the whole race" debate kind of misses the point.  The object of a race is to cover the distance as fast as possible (and/or have as much fun as possible too ) and it doesn't really matter _how _you do that, at least to me.  I've certainly never thought less of someone's finish if they walked a little or a lot of a race - I just respect the effort.  Even in my fastest marathons, I usually walk the water stops so I don't end up wearing the Gatorade down the front of my shirt (also super clumsy here).  It's really no big deal.  Besides, some "walkers" are fast as heck!  The American record for the race walk 5K is 19:09, and the world record for the race walk 50K is 3:23:33 (under 7:00 miles!).    That's pretty darn fast and a lot of runners would love to have those times, so don't worry how much you run or walk of a race.  As long as you're moving forward, you're making progress!


----------



## LSUlakes

Good morning folks! Today’s Fun Good Friday QOTD: Are you off of work today for Good Friday? Any interesting traditions? Easter traditions?

I’m off today. Last Friday in lent normally involves a crawfish boil, tonight will not be any different. Easter weekend is a family event and this year we are going to my dads to fish, Easter egg hunt for kids, BBQ, and egg pocking. Good times will be had!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## DIS-OH

Off work yesterday, today and Monday...the extent of Spring Break for my school district.  

Easter is the holiday I host for my family, so I’ll spend my break cleaning, cooking and then cleaning up!

Need to get a 10 mile run in over the weekend as we’re running the Cap City Half April 28th.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Good morning folks! Today’s Fun Good Friday QOTD: Are you off of work today for Good Friday? Any interesting traditions? Easter traditions?



Unfortunately, I'm at work today.  No Easter days off for us.  There are, however, a lot of people out of the office for Good Friday and I'll probably be able to get away early.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> Today’s Fun Good Friday QOTD: Are you off of work today for Good Friday? Any interesting traditions? Easter traditions?



I am a stay at home mom so I am home.  We have no family here in FL so we keep the holiday low key. We just purchased a smoker and plan on making some baby back ribs for Easter dinner.  Other than a 7 mile run I plan on doing nothing but lazing around watching movies and sneaking the kids candy.


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> Good morning folks! Today’s Fun Good Friday QOTD: Are you off of work today for Good Friday? Any interesting traditions? Easter traditions?


Yes! I'm off work for the next 7+ days for spring break. No interesting traditions other than Italian food at dinner (my dad was from Italy).


----------



## cavepig

We used to have Easter traditions, but now not so much.  Egg coloring though is still fun, may do that just because, we shall see.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Nope, at work today. My work does observe Christmas Eve as a paid holiday though so I am not going to complain. We will go to church in the morning and DH will probably BBQ something to eat while I am watching Baseball!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  Working today, plenty of family time this weekend, and a bunch of running that @DopeyBadger has me doing...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: 
I am off today- I get any day off that the markets are closed. My DH on the other hand works today, because it’s oddly not a bank holiday. (But Columbus Day is....)

We are headed to Omaha tonight for my race tomorrow and then hope to go to the zoo after.  Then we’ll spend Easter Sunday with family (& church too).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

PS- Happy Passover to all who celebrate! (Looking at you Sarah  )


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD*: Working a half-day today, probably going to see "Ready Player One" this afternoon. Church on Easter morning, then headed for a week at the beach.

And that leads me to ask....I'm running the Dark Side in a few weeks(my first half), so I'm obviously smack-dab in the middle of my training program. And while my beach vacation won't interrupt my weekend long runs, I will have a couple of shorter runs planned during the week. How much different is beach running than running on pavement? Easier? Harder? Anything I should be aware of or do differently?


----------



## SarahDisney

I've had a really long week and this is probably my only 15 minutes to myself in what will be a very long day, so rather than picking a fight with today's QOTD, which was my original plan, I'm going to say this:
We all come from different backgrounds. Different geographic backgrounds, different cultural backgrounds, different socioeconomic backgrounds, different running backgrounds, different Disney-visiting backgrounds, and different religious backgrounds. While I'm certainly not trying to say that we shouldn't discuss religious-based traditions, I think we should be sure to keep in mind those who don't celebrate the same religious holidays. Something as simple as adding the phrase "if you celebrate" to the QOTD goes a long way in showing consideration for others' beliefs.

Now, to answer the question ... my office is open on Good Friday, but I took off because I have a lot to do to get ready for Passover, which starts tonight. It's been a long week of cleaning and shopping ... I'm excited to sleep. Although I won't be sleeping tonight because we have the Passover Seder, a very long meal that involves telling the story of Passover, drinking lots of wine, eating something called Matzah which tastes like stale cardboard, and not eating actual food until about 11 at night. Fun stuff.

Happy Good Friday/Easter/Passover/Last Weekend in March (pick one or more of the above based on what you celebrate).


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Are you off of work today for Good Friday? Any interesting traditions? Easter traditions?


I still have class. No traditions other than the typical no Friday meat and a good fish fry. As for Easter we just go to my Grandma's for a late lunch.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD: *Yep, I’m off work today. My school district has Spring Break starting today through next week. Plans for the weekend are heading to Disney tomorrow and spending Easter Sunday morning at the Magic Kingdom! We’re excited to see the festivities, including the Easter pre-parade before Festival of Fantasy. And then we have a dinner reservation that night at Sci-Fi at Hollywood Studios.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Not off today, and I'm pretty "lapsed" in the whole religion department, so we're not doing anything special for the holiday.  I'm actually at a dog agility trial all weekend.   Just me and my girl, hoping to win some ribbons.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> Good morning folks! Today’s Fun Good Friday QOTD: Are you off of work today for Good Friday? Any interesting traditions? Easter traditions?



Nope.  

I wish!


----------



## cburnett11

KingLlama said:


> How much different is beach running than running on pavement? Easier? Harder? Anything I should be aware of or do differently?



I think it's way harder to run on the beach.  The sand "gives" and therefore it takes more energy to go the same distance.  Also, you will probably have camber (one foot lower than other foot) assuming you are running parallel to the water.  If possible, you should fine a nice sidewalk or something that runs along the beach.  Based on your posts, I know you are from KY.  That means there's about a 99% chance you are doing to the Florida Panhandle or Gulf Shores, AL.  If you happen to be going to Destin... there's a very nice path in the Crystal Beach area that I run on when I go down there.  It's at least a few miles long and runs along Old 98 between most of the condos and the beach.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Working today, but lots of people are off today and next week, so hopefully it will be quiet, and I can get some real work done.

No Easter traditions for us. No kids, so no Easter egg hunt (although we have colored eggs before). Not big church-goers.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> Today’s Fun Good Friday QOTD: Are you off of work today for Good Friday? Any interesting traditions? Easter traditions?



I'm at work today.  We also aren't religious so no real traditions for us.  We will be taking our son to an Easter Egg Hunt in the neighboring town on Saturday, and will probably color some eggs with him and have a hunt at home Sunday.



KingLlama said:


> *ATTQOTD*: Working a half-day today, probably going to see "Ready Player One" this afternoon.



Sounds appropriate to go see a movie about finding Easter Eggs on Easter Weekend.



SarahDisney said:


> Happy Good Friday/Easter/Passover/Last Weekend in March (pick one or more of the above based on what you celebrate).



I think you forgot April Fool's Day and NCAA Basketball Championship in your list of celebrations.


----------



## SarahDisney

surfde22 said:


> I think you forgot April Fool's Day and NCAA Basketball Championship in your list of celebrations.



Good call. I totally forgot it's almost April.
(And I didn't even know the NCAA championship was this weekend)


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I am working, but from home. Emails have been quiet, but my boss just said we get to leave an hour early. So that combined with my lunch, I’m closing up at 1. But I have to go teach a Pure Barre class at 5:30. But that’s fun work! I imagine it will be quiet next week at work as a lot of people take off during their kids’ spring break.

My parents and younger sister do live about 15 minutes from me, and this is my sister’s first Easter home after graduating college. However, we all keep trading off being out of town for Easter, so I suppose that’s our tradition. This year my parents will be at WDW for a resort only stay, and I’m only slightly jealous that their Easter dinner will be at California Grill.

My sister is going to stay with us Saturday night and go to our church in the morning. I plan on baking and grilling and enjoying the day.


----------



## AZMermaid

I’m off today for a “spring holiday.” We also have a “fall holiday” on Rosh Hashanah, so my District gives equal time for vaguely worded holidays. We will go to my moms for Easter Lunner on Sunday. My kids are very excited for the Easter Bunny’s arrival. My 6 year old has made him like 20 pictures.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTTQOTD:  I'm a SAH mom so no breaks for me!  Nothing special for tonight.  We've never done a Good Friday dinner other than the regular abstaining from meat.  This weekend is a pool party and celebrating Easter with sushi lol.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Thanks, @SarahDisney, I think that's an important point and appreciate the suggestion of "if you celebrate" as a way to show consideration. Something I'll file in the ol' memory bank myself. I've only been to one Seder, but your description totally cracked me up... it's pretty similar to how my best friend described it when she invited me : ) 

As for us and the ATTQOTD: We live across the country from our families. So ours will be mostly the same as a regular weekend, except our kiddo will do the easter egg hunt after church services. Our only other tradition is that I always make something with lamb in it. I don't know why. That's just what we do. This year, we landed on a lamb pasta I've done for my family before.


----------



## tidefan

We'll visit family this weekend.  Our Spring Break was a couple of weeks ago, so other than Easter, we don't really have anything...


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Good morning folks! Today’s Fun Good Friday QOTD: Are you off of work today for Good Friday? Any interesting traditions? Easter traditions?



Working today, but I'm thankful for everyone who is not. The traffic this morning was practically non-existent.  The only Easter tradition I have is buying several bags of black jelly beans. Cue the next food discussion on licorice in 3...2...1...


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> Working today, but I'm thankful for everyone who is not. The traffic this morning was practically non-existent.  The only Easter tradition I have is buying several bags of black jelly beans. Cue the next food discussion on licorice in 3...2...1...



In the absence of a barfing emoji, these are as close as I get to my feelings about black licorice, anise, and fennel. 

I will not be partaking of any black licorice race fuel.


----------



## AFwifelife

FFigawi said:


> Cue the next food discussion on licorice in 3...2...1...



Don't hate them but most definitely not in the top 100 choices for me.


----------



## cburnett11

@LSUlakes Can you please add NYC marathon for me on the calendar for 11/4/18?  No goal.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> Working today, but I'm thankful for everyone who is not. The traffic this morning was practically non-existent.  The only Easter tradition I have is buying several bags of black jelly beans. Cue the next food discussion on licorice in 3...2...1...



I don't like pure licorice, but I LOVE black jelly beans and licorice gummies!  I used to get a bag of the Brachs black jelly beans every Easter, but I haven't been able to find them in recent years.  Jelly Belly also used to make a Gummy Pet Rat in licorice that was my favorite gummy of any kind!


----------



## cavepig

Ack!  Black jellybeans & licorice is scary stuff!  Imagine if they made Gu that flavor or maybe they do??


----------



## Jules76126

FFigawi said:


> Working today, but I'm thankful for everyone who is not. The traffic this morning was practically non-existent.  The only Easter tradition I have is buying several bags of black jelly beans. Cue the next food discussion on licorice in 3...2...1...



I do not like jelly beans and I hate anything black licorice. Now red licorice I can get behind.


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> I don't like pure licorice, but I LOVE black jelly beans and licorice gummies!  I used to get a bag of the Brachs black jelly beans every Easter, but I haven't been able to find them in recent years.  Jelly Belly also used to make a Gummy Pet Rat in licorice that was my favorite gummy of any kind!



I haven't seen them for a while either. My second option is filling up a few bags from the bulk Jelly Belly containers.


----------



## Bree

Walgreens usually has the bags of black jelly beans. I buy them for my MIL when they get marked down.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Are you off of work today for Good Friday? Any interesting traditions? Easter traditions?



I'm off work today! 

My Easter Sunday will be spent like most typical Sundays in the spring - margarita and guacamole on a patio for brunch, followed by watching the Texas Rangers fall to four games out of first in the AL West.


----------



## JBinORL

Working today, but heading to August for The Masters with two of my brothers and my dad on Sunday, so that should be awesome


----------



## Dis5150

Miranda said:


> In the absence of a barfing emoji, these are as close as I get to my feelings about black licorice, anise, and fennel.
> 
> I will not be partaking of any black licorice race fuel.



This x100!


----------



## Keels

JBinORL said:


> Working today, but heading to August for The Masters with two of my brothers and my dad on Sunday, so that should be awesome



Have fun!! The Masters is an amazing experience - I was there the year Tiger won his first green jacket in '97!


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> Working today, but I'm thankful for everyone who is not. The traffic this morning was practically non-existent.



Since I went on remote status full-time, I've gotten _very_ spoiled.  My idea of traffic is when one of the dogs is lying in front of the desk I have to step over him or her.  Tough life, I know!  



> The only Easter tradition I have is buying several bags of black jelly beans. Cue the next food discussion on licorice in 3...2...1...



All I can say is, thanks for sparing others by buying those bags.  Black jelly beans are


----------



## Kerry1957

Almost all the extended family comes "home" and attends the Church we grew up in. After services we will end up at our house for a big Easter dinner. We'll have Easter baskets with candy but no Easter Bunny. We will definitely blow up some Peeps in the microwave and argue about which level of nuking produces the best result!  I have a race on Saturday, but Sunday is almost always a rest day for me while training.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I am a stay at home mom so no day off work but I did ship the kids off to my parents house becasue we are laying new flooring in the entire downstairs of our house this weekend. Our tradition for Easter is to head to my grandmas for church and lunch. And that’s a big NO on black licorice and black jelly beans for me!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD:  I took vacation today, which gave me a 4 day weekend.  Max had 7 teeth extracted last Thursday, and today was the follow-up:  things are healing and progressing great!

Mom loved black licorice.  I like strawberry Twizzlers, though the last bag was not especially fresh.  Its best when fresh and soft.  I'll be chowing down on a Cadbury Crème egg or 2 this weekend, as is tradition.


----------



## jmasgat

@Wendy98 This one's for you (across from my hotel) Hope you're ready!


----------



## sourire

Still about 5 pages behind, but trying to catch up!! Happy Friday everyone!

Some answers to* QOTD:
Post-race treats:* Even if it's not a PR, usually end up eating a lot and having a beer at some point post-race! And yes, all beer is not created equal. I stick with wheat ones as those are my favorite!
*Post rD meals:* After the marathon, went to Chefs de France, and it was delish, however, the best meal we had on our marathon weekend trip was at Boma!!


FFigawi said:


> Clearly you missed the cilantro and banana conversation a few months ago.


Was that when we also discussed raisins...? 

For all the cilantro haters...I understand (even though I love it). There's a genetic basis for the hate! I'm not sure if we've discussed this yet, but here you go: https://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/14/dining/14curious.html
"the cilantro aldehydes are olfactory Jekyll-and-Hydes"

*Fueling: *I usually just drink water, but for runs over 90 minutes when fuel is called for, will take some gatorade and/or fig newtons. Everything seems to upset my stomach except these 3 items, and I don't know why fig newtons are okay, but other solids are not okay. Also, I love bananas, but I once ate one before a run...oh dear...not good at all! Going to give Tailwind a try - thank you for that suggestion!!


----------



## JBinORL

Keels said:


> Have fun!! The Masters is an amazing experience - I was there the year Tiger won his first green jacket in '97!


 
Thanks! Definitely a bucket list sporting event for us. We've been trying to get tickets through the lottery for years and this time I finally got lucky.


----------



## LilyJC

Super excited hubby has a half day for Good Friday. My oldest DD has the day off since it’s the end of the quarter. We ran errands today so she could get some stuff....FYI-Costco is cuckoo! 

Easter we do church, but it’s a huge serving day as services tend to be added. We’ll do the first two big ones of the day and then head out for our tradition of a Mexican meal at some restaurant. 

And then we have spring break! Can’t wait for time with my people and no rushed mornings.


----------



## Wendy98

jmasgat said:


> @Wendy98 This one's for you (across from my hotel) Hope you're ready!
> View attachment 312641


Aww, this makes me happy!  Boston is going to somewhat challenging this year.  I have been having pain in my lower leg since beginning of March.  I went to orthopedic but just saw the physician assistant who could order an MRI.  Went back for results and saw another PA.  I did not like him.  He told me there was a lot of inflammation and I should probably rest it.  He then was going on and on about my flat feet and seemed to be interested in entertaining the young med student with him.  He told her, “Have you ever seen feet do flat?”  No sh*t, I have had them my whole life!  And despite aches and pains, seem to perform when I need them.  I asked and he said there was no stress fracture.  I kept running, did a crappy 16 mile run (down from the planned 20) and did a 15k race ( a tiny bit slower but I attributed that to the big back injury in the fall).  Tried to do a few more runs and my leg felt awful.  My last run was two Thursdays ago.  I had to go out of town for a competition my son was doing and thought this would be a good break.  Finally went back to orthopedic on Tuesday (at this point, no more PAs, I will only see actual doctor).  I wanted to confirm it wasn’t a stress fracture because it sure felt like one (hate that I have this much experience).  He said it is a stress reaction.  I was shocked—PA NEVER said that.  I am hard core, but I would not be running had I known.  Ortho said it is in fibula and tibia.  Notes from PA never even mentioned fibula.  I asked about Boston—I need to know my leg will not break.  He said it wouldn’t, just going to hurt a lot.  I will not run until Boston.  I have been in this type of situation before.  While Boston won’t be a PR, I can get it done.  I am *hoping* for under 3:20, but it will really depend on how bad things hurt.

I have been doing all my “runs” on the elliptical.  I have callouses and blisters on my hands.

I have the Flying Pig 3 weeks after Boston.  I will re evaluate after Boston.


----------



## AZMermaid

Wow Wendy! What a bummer... and frustrating. Good luck! 

Black liceroce gets the big ew. Thanks fir the reminder I need to get DH a Cadbury egg or two, I hate them. Last year he was bummed he didn’t get one.


----------



## AZMermaid

@LSUlakes please add Run the Runway 10K for 4/7. My overall goal is 1:09.59 to use this as Princess POT.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Working today.  We got to church with my parents and then dinner at their house.  My kids are too old now to mess with Easter Bunny/egg hunts, but I do miss those days.


----------



## cavepig

Wendy98 said:


> Aww, this makes me happy!  Boston is going to somewhat challenging this year.  I have been having pain in my lower leg since beginning of March.  I went to orthopedic but just saw the physician assistant who could order an MRI.  Went back for results and saw another PA.  I did not like him.  He told me there was a lot of inflammation and I should probably rest it.  He then was going on and on about my flat feet and seemed to be interested in entertaining the young med student with him.  He told her, “Have you ever seen feet do flat?”  No sh*t, I have had them my whole life!  And despite aches and pains, seem to perform when I need them.  I asked and he said there was no stress fracture.  I kept running, did a crappy 16 mile run (down from the planned 20) and did a 15k race ( a tiny bit slower but I attributed that to the big back injury in the fall).  Tried to do a few more runs and my leg felt awful.  My last run was two Thursdays ago.  I had to go out of town for a competition my son was doing and thought this would be a good break.  Finally went back to orthopedic on Tuesday (at this point, no more PAs, I will only see actual doctor).  I wanted to confirm it wasn’t a stress fracture because it sure felt like one (hate that I have this much experience).  He said it is a stress reaction.  I was shocked—PA NEVER said that.  I am hard core, but I would not be running had I known.  Ortho said it is in fibula and tibia.  Notes from PA never even mentioned fibula.  I asked about Boston—I need to know my leg will not break.  He said it wouldn’t, just going to hurt a lot.  I will not run until Boston.  I have been in this type of situation before.  While Boston won’t be a PR, I can get it done.  I am *hoping* for under 3:20, but it will really depend on how bad things hurt.
> 
> I have been doing all my “runs” on the elliptical.  I have callouses and blisters on my hands.
> 
> I have the Flying Pig 3 weeks after Boston.  I will re evaluate after Boston.


Oh wow & crazy.  I hope your Boston isn't too painful & you can still somewhat enjoy it!


----------



## sourire

FFigawi said:


> The only Easter tradition I have is buying several bags of black jelly beans. Cue the next food discussion on licorice in 3...2...1...


These are the only color jelly beans I eat! I've been known to be called "grandma" b/c of my love of the licorice flavor, but oh well.
Licorice, bananas, cilantro... 

*Re: compression socks/sleeves:* Have worn compression socks at work for long shifts, and they are great for that! Have worn compression sleeves post race, after some long runs, and on flights. Love them but have never tried to run in them. Thanks for the meta-analysis!

Everyone have a good weekend!!


----------



## LdyStormy76

FFigawi said:


> Working today, but I'm thankful for everyone who is not. The traffic this morning was practically non-existent.  The only Easter tradition I have is buying several bags of black jelly beans. Cue the next food discussion on licorice in 3...2...1...



DH and I have an agreement regarding jelly beans. I eat the orange, yellow and green ones, we split the white ones and he eats the red, purple and black.  This stops him from feeding the ones he does not like to our dogs.  Since we both really like jelly beans we stock up on the Monday after Easter (which is actually how we buy all our holiday candy).  Walgreens is usually the only place to find the bags of black ones.


----------



## SarahDisney

LdyStormy76 said:


> Since we both really like jelly beans we stock up on the Monday after Easter (which is actually how we buy all our holiday candy).



YES! I'm so glad I'm not the only one here who stocks up on post-holiday candy. All my friends think I'm crazy ... the best candy sales are right after any major candy holiday!


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:
No work today so I took my daughter to lego discovery center with about 5000 other families.  Luckily we made it out alive and with a few fun things we are building now at home.
Got two runs and two Easter egg hunts this weekend to tackle.  

Black licorice is just alright...a nice anise flavored (ahem absinthe) sazerac is soooooo gooood.


----------



## JulieODC

School was closed today so I took the day off of work and caught up on errands.

We don’t celebrate any of the religious holidays, but more so celebrate “spring” arriving. I think we have a few small snow piles left, but spring seems to have finally arrived (cue the Zyrtec and yard/garden work!).


----------



## Smilelea

Our school system tries to plan Spring Break around Easter so that it  encompasses Good Friday, so everyone but my husband is off  . We spent the day at the zoo and then dyed eggs. Tomorrow is our church Easter outreach event and I'll squeeze in a 7 mile run at some point. Sunday we will go to my in-laws after church, as is tradition. The Easter bunny delivers the boys baskets to their house which is fine by me. I prefer not to make a big deal about that particular part of Easter so as not to color the true reason we celebrate it. 

As far as licorice anything goes....


----------



## Princess KP

FFigawi said:


> Working today, but I'm thankful for everyone who is not. The traffic this morning was practically non-existent.  The only Easter tradition I have is buying several bags of black jelly beans. Cue the next food discussion on licorice in 3...2...1...



Found some but think I’m going to pass.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I'm way behind here so I'll just jump in the last few questions.

Nutrition-I'm still testing out what works for me. Beans are ok my rather chewy so not my go to. Huma gels are what I'm leaning towards but now I'm questioning it. I have a hard time drinking plain ol water so I usually run with propel for a little flavor but maybe that's not a good idea after all after reading you should only take it with water

Compression-I have some calf sleeves and have worn them on occasion after some of my longer one but not on a regular basis. I do have a few pair of work socks that are compression like as they are super tight so I'll sometimes wear those to work on my run days.

I'm off every Friday from work and I work every Sunday holiday or not. Because I work Sunday I will travel tomorrow after my run to my brother's for some smoked something or other, not sure what he has planned.

I'm also a huge no go to black jelly beans, my mom likes them so we used to give them all to her. I will go out in the days after for candy. I'm not a huge candy person but I do like having a small treat in my lunch at work, still have one bag left from after valentines days but I like to stock up when I can when it's cheaper.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD Easter is a major holiday in NZ - Friday and Sunday are two of the three days a year shops aren't allowed to open, so it really is a holiday, even from shopping! We aren't religious, and New Zealand is becoming increasingly diversified with regard to religion, so for many it is a long weekend and some chocolate. We'll be doing an Easter egg hunt tomorrow morning for our girls followed by a relaxing day.

Following on from the breakfast discussion (and my comment on gravy!) - this was the first time I had come across the dish, didn't know it existed, and also didn't know it was supposed to be eaten with biscuits! (I thought they were scones and was looking for jam and cream...). Anyhoo it was sausage gravy and yes I know a Hampton Inn will never be the benchmark for a dish, in fact is probably the worst way to be introduced it something. The rest of the breakfast was average at best, eggs looked like they had come out of a packet... I look forward to one day trying some decent biscuits and gravy.

Black jelly beans are OK, never my first choice but will eat them if in a packet... I did the bean boozled challenge with the kids which was hilarious, the kids loved it too up until one of them got a bad flavour...

For running fuel I use Horley's gels, I think they might be local. They are available at the supermarket for around $13 for a pack of 5 so well priced, taste nice and for me are the right consistency - I don't like gels that are too thick. 

I've looked in to compression before but never pulled the trigger - not sure if they are what I am looking for. I get sore lower calves, particularly the right one, and usually just massage with a bit of deep heat to loosen it up.


----------



## Mickey Momma

FFigawi said:


> Working today, but I'm thankful for everyone who is not. The traffic this morning was practically non-existent.  The only Easter tradition I have is buying several bags of black jelly beans. Cue the next food discussion on licorice in 3...2...1...



I like black licorice, but am not a big fan of the jelly beans.  Interestingly enough when I went to look up what the real difference between the two was, I got a page full of articles about over-dosing on black licorice and heart failure!  Here's a quote from one of the articles: “ 'If you’re over 40 years old with pre-existing conditions, eating *two ounces of black licorice a day for at least two weeks* could land you in the hospital,' Peter Cassell, press officer for FDA told NBC News." So beware black licorice bingers!  I hope you are measuring out your stash. 

ATTQOTDs:

1.  I have compression sleeves, socks, and a some CW-X compression tights.  I tend not to wear any of them for training runs, but will wear the sleeves or tights for races.  I will also wear the sleeves post-long run or race.  As for the compression socks, I don't typically wear them during races cause I am picky about how my socks feel, I do like to wear them post-race if my feet or ankles are angry.  (Side-note: my coach told me to sleep in my CW-X tights between the half- and full-marathons for Dopey.  I don't know if it helped, but my legs felt great during the marathon.  It was mostly my head I had to fight with during the 26.2.)

2.  I live in the south so no surprise the kids were off for Good Friday yesterday, but their swim team used that as an excuse to move their practice times to the morning.  Between my girls' practice and my son's, we were at the pool from 8:30 until noon.  I usually get my run in during their practices, but the timeline didn't work yesterday.  Today (Saturday) we are going to go hiking.  The weather seems to suggest we finally turned the corner into spring?  Tomorrow it will be church, egg hunt at home, and dinner with my mom and MIL.


----------



## apdebord

@LSUlakes I have another race to add:

November 
10 - apdebord - Richmond Half Marathon  (NG / N/A)


----------



## Waiting2goback

Miranda said:


> It's on Amazon Prime if you have that... I was surprised to see it gone from Netflix too a few weeks ago when we had the QOTD about the running movies and went and found it on Prime.




I just watched it again.  Thanks.  Those people are insane. 



TheHamm said:


> I think the closest thing is a pool.
> And I spent far too much time looking at compression socks on Amazon last night, so please do not think you all don't make a difference in someone's life!



Make sure you buy high quality brands.  It's well worth the money. 



LSUlakes said:


> Good morning folks! Today’s Fun Good Friday QOTD: Are you off of work today for Good Friday? Any interesting traditions? Easter traditions?
> 
> I’m off today. Last Friday in lent normally involves a crawfish boil, tonight we be no different. Easter weekend is a family event and this year we are going to my dads to fish, Easter egg hunt for kids, BBQ, and egg pocking. Good times will be had!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



I had to work yesterday. This will be the second year in a row I won't be seeing my kids on Easter thanks to my lovely ex-wife.  So, any traditions I had are **** now.


----------



## AZMermaid

Crushed my PR 32.30! 

Race felt good other than early crowding. The last mile or so runs straight east. It made me think about running sunglasses. But this is the 4th time I’ve done the Dbacks race and the first time I’ve been in any sort of running shape, so that felt awesome!


----------



## Mickey Momma

AZMermaid said:


> Crushed my PR 32.30!
> 
> Race felt good other than early crowding. The last mile or so runs straight east. It made me think about running sunglasses. But this is the 4th time I’ve done the Dbacks race and the first time I’ve been in any sort of running shape, so that felt awesome!



A big congrats!


----------



## apdebord

For all those wanting to try it, I received a formal, in-depth review of GU Birthday Cake today:


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

We're spending 2 nights at AKL during Dark Side weekend.  Does anybody know if there are running/walking paths there?  We move to BC for the weekend, and are familiar with the paths there already.


----------



## Capang

PaDisneyCouple said:


> We're spending 2 nights at AKL during Dark Side weekend.  Does anybody know if there are running/walking paths there?  We move to BC for the weekend, and are familiar with the paths there already.


Not really. There is sidewalk from Jambo to Kidani but I'm not sure it even goes the whole way. I remember walking through a parking lot at one point.


----------



## Bree

*March Totals*

*Miles*:  136.94
*Time*:  26:08:51
*Average Pace*:  11:27


----------



## flav

PaDisneyCouple said:


> We're spending 2 nights at AKL during Dark Side weekend.  Does anybody know if there are running/walking paths there?  We move to BC for the weekend, and are familiar with the paths there already.


Not according to Disney:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/recreation/jogging/


----------



## flav

apdebord said:


> For all those wanting to try it, I received a formal, in-depth review of GU Birthday Cake today:View attachment 312850


I saw those at the corner running store. How is the texture of Gu compared to Power Gel and Cliff Shot? I tried the latter only once and found it too tick.


----------



## avondale

March totals:
86 miles running
21.5 hours of tennis

Running miles down this month, as I was tapering for a race and then recovering.  Tennis about the same as last month.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PaDisneyCouple said:


> We're spending 2 nights at AKL during Dark Side weekend.  Does anybody know if there are running/walking paths there?  We move to BC for the weekend, and are familiar with the paths there already.


There is some area to run by the tennis courts but there ar some parking lots to get through.  My husband has pieced together 3 mile runs outside there but wore reflective clothes


----------



## kleph

March Total: 86 miles

This is the most miles in a single month for me since Dec. 2016. Still have a ways to go to be back in my old running form though.


----------



## flav

It shows that I am now in a half-marathon training mode and encouraging DD to run a 5k... Combined March results:
Total distance: 121km (75 miles)
Average pace: 6’21” per km (10min25s per mile)


----------



## Sleepless Knight

A few ATTQOTD from me.

Fuel:  I'd always used the gel chews from clifblok plus whatever gu runDisney had on the course.  However at Avengers, they switched from gu to sports beans and I found that I liked those a lot better.  So I'm switching to sport beans now.  While I had no problems with the clif bloks, the sport beans are easier to deal with.  I'm fine with powerade or gatorade.  I always bring my own, but that's entirely out of my belief that it's better to have my own and not need it than to rely on the course having it there.

Compression socks:  Another new one for me.  Since Avengers training began 3 weeks before the race, it involved daily running.  My muscles responded accordingly.  On a very busy day wherein I had no time to stretch them out and self massage after the run, I had to settle for wearing a clean pair of the knee high basketball socks I had always used.  Since the muscle pain dropped quite a bit, I went to the running store and bought a pair of CEP compression socks.

I can't say as to whether or not they improve my performance.  But I definitely feel less sore after using them.  

Easter traditions:  Easter always falls during insanity season at work.  And during insanity season at work there are only two days a week.  Sunday and Not Sunday.  I always consider it a good Easter if I don't have to spend any part of Easter Sunday in the office because I'm in the office all the days leading up to Easter Sunday and all the days following Easter Sunday.  

March miles:  73.43  I currently think I'm feeling every single one of those miles so I'm looking forward to dropping mileage in preparation for Dark Side.  At the moment, I suppose you could say that I hate running.  I'm also very confident that I'll feel very differently about running at Walt Disney World.


----------



## MissLiss279

flav said:


> I saw those at the corner running store. How is the texture of Gu compared to Power Gel and Cliff Shot? I tried the latter only once and found it too tick.


To me, Gu gels and Cliff Shots have the same texture and thickness. I don’t know about Power Gel.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PaDisneyCouple said:


> We're spending 2 nights at AKL during Dark Side weekend.  Does anybody know if there are running/walking paths there?  We move to BC for the weekend, and are familiar with the paths there already.



 

5.6 miles of just running back and forth between Kidani and Jambo on the sidewalks and then in the parking structure by the Kidani pool.


----------



## cburnett11

March:  212.7 miles


----------



## roxymama

If I already finished my runs for the week and it's only 9:45am, then how many Cadbury eggs can I eat by lunchtime?  Thoughts?


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> If I already finished my runs for the week and it's only 9:45am, then how many Cadbury eggs can I eat by lunchtime?  Thoughts?



All of them!


----------



## rootbeerkid

@LSUlakes  Time for *Run the Bluegrass *Half 2:06:07. Well, that stretch goal of 1:59:59 turned out to be just wishful thinking. Not in the cards at the current fitness level for this course. Still it was a PR by about 6 minutes.

Small report:

The Keeneland grounds are beautiful and horse lovers will be in heaven.
Lots of parking and mid-range walk from parking to race start/finish.
No opinion on Expo - didn't attend
According to the results, there were about 3600 runners
Runners are assigned to "waves" but they are not enforced.  Many runners moved between waves.
The pre-race music and ceremony was OK but I'm not much into that and sometimes find it annoying
The course runs through the Kentucky horse farm countryside past many large and opulent estates.  It is scenically wonderful.
The paths were wide and the course never felt crowded
The course is hilly and I was unprepared.  The hill starting around mile 9 in particular was a real bear at that point in the race.
My Garmin measured the course at just a few feet short of 13.1 which is unusual as all previous Garmin measures on other courses were slightly above 13.1.
Large impressive medal and a tad better-than-normal after race freebie food.
Probably kind of sappy but one of the largest takeaways from this race turned out to be more personal than running related.  This race is a combined 7 mile and half that share the first 3 miles or so and the last 3 miles or so. My fatigue was pretty high when the courses met for the final segment because I had gone out too fast. There were some walkers from the 7 mile course, folks of various fitness levels - some struggling to make it walking, one that was battling what appeared to be the residual effects of a stroke, a blind army vet with one leg missing in a wheelchair being helped by another in a wheelchair to get through the course.  They were an inspiration.  This mortal journey has unexpected and uninvited challenges, and the human spirit and drive to find meaning and overcome challenges is a core part of what makes this life a wonderful and worthwhile experience.  My petty little challenges are small compared to others.  I'm not inviting more challenges but am inspired and humbled by those that have it, face it, stare it down, and go forward.  This race provided that reflection.


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> All of them!



I guess this is what I've been training my whole life for!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> If I already finished my runs for the week and it's only 9:45am, then how many Cadbury eggs can I eat by lunchtime? Thoughts?



I thought math problems were illegal on this forum.

*March Totals:*

Running: 178.6 miles. Average pace 9:44.
Steps: 530, 370.
Cadbury eggs consumed: 0

I'm pretty happy with that after December, January, and February all being less than 100 miles. I felt like I've been goofing off and slowing down, but 9:44 is exactly my average pace for the last year, including a marathon training cycle.


----------



## LdyStormy76

March total: 91.10 miles
YTD: 149.03

Kudos to those of you that routinely do your miles in sub-40 degree temperatures. My walk this morning was outside as the gym was closed - it was 29 degrees with a real feel of 21. Brought back memories of the WDW Marathon Weekend 5k.  Needless to say my pace was faster than DopeyBadger had planned for me today.


----------



## camaker

*March Total:  *56.4 miles

Definitely a case of the good, the bad, and the ugly this month. 

*The Good:*  Getting back to running and getting 56.4 miles in after putting up a blistering 0.0 miles in February. No recurrence of the shin issue. Found a local PT who specializes in running and started discussing strategies for preventing recurrence and improving my form. 

*The Bad:*  While my legs have been quick to reacclimate to running and want to go back to my old paces, my heart and lungs have been much slower to regain fitness. It’s frustrating. 

*The Ugly: * The aforementioned PT identified that I have an atypical curvature to my right tibia. That causes my foot to strike at an angle, making the calf muscles work harder to pull the foot into line for the push off and has led primarily to the shin injury. Also, none of the new shoe styles I’ve been auditioning have panned out and my best bet for the future, the Glycerin 15s have now been implicated as potentially contributing to the shin issue. That leaves me with 2 pairs of Glycerin 13s to run in and nothing to turn to after. I’m a bit worried by that situation...


----------



## Bree

Happy Easter to all who celebrate!  

Ran my 7 miles today and all I thought about was the key lime pie that’s in my fridge. 

I bought a Cadbury egg yesterday that I’m saving for next weekend’s long run. This whole trying to lose weight really sucks sometimes. I love Cadbury eggs and peeps and reese’s peanut butter eggs.


----------



## Bree

camaker said:


> *March Total:  *56.4 miles
> 
> Definitely a case of the good, the bad, and the ugly this month.
> 
> *The Good:*  Getting back to running and getting 56.4 miles in after putting up a blistering 0.0 miles in February. No recurrence of the shin issue. Found a local PT who specializes in running and started discussing strategies for preventing recurrence and improving my form.
> 
> *The Bad:*  While my legs have been quick to reacclimate to running and want to go back to my old paces, my heart and lungs have been much slower to regain fitness. It’s frustrating.
> 
> *The Ugly: * The aforementioned PT identified that I have an atypical curvature to my right tibia. That causes my foot to strike at an angle, making the calf muscles work harder to pull the foot into line for the push off and has led primarily to the shin injury. Also, none of the new shoe styles I’ve been auditioning have panned out and my best bet for the future, the Glycerin 15s have now been implicated as potentially contributing to the shin issue. That leaves me with 2 pairs of Glycerin 13s to run in and nothing to turn to after. I’m a bit worried by that situation...



I have no shoe suggestions, but I hope you can find something that works. It’s frustrating when they redesign a favorite shoe.


----------



## LilyJC

camaker said:


> *March Total:  *56.4 miles
> 
> Definitely a case of the good, the bad, and the ugly this month.
> 
> *The Good:*  Getting back to running and getting 56.4 miles in after putting up a blistering 0.0 miles in February. No recurrence of the shin issue. Found a local PT who specializes in running and started discussing strategies for preventing recurrence and improving my form.
> 
> *The Bad:*  While my legs have been quick to reacclimate to running and want to go back to my old paces, my heart and lungs have been much slower to regain fitness. It’s frustrating.
> 
> *The Ugly: * The aforementioned PT identified that I have an atypical curvature to my right tibia. That causes my foot to strike at an angle, making the calf muscles work harder to pull the foot into line for the push off and has led primarily to the shin injury. Also, none of the new shoe styles I’ve been auditioning have panned out and my best bet for the future, the Glycerin 15s have now been implicated as potentially contributing to the shin issue. That leaves me with 2 pairs of Glycerin 13s to run in and nothing to turn to after. I’m a bit worried by that situation...



@camaker, I think you were the one who gave me helpful shoe suggestions after I was distressed about the Glycerin 15s not working for me at all.... I’ve been meaning to search for the conversation to report on my visit to my Running Center.

When I headed over, thankfully my most trusted, very favorite lady was working and helping me. She immediately suggested the new Brooks shoe - the Levitate. She shared some fancy info about them, and when I tried them I loved them! 

Have you by any chance checked those out? Not sure if the Levitates would aggravate your tibia issue, but I’ve put about 60 miles on mine and have been pretty happy. The drop difference between the two styles is minimal, but it took me a couple runs to adjust. Hopefully you can find something that will work - I understand the shoe search discouragement. Good luck!


----------



## camaker

LilyJC said:


> @camaker, I think you were the one who gave me helpful shoe suggestions after I was distressed about the Glycerin 15s not working for me at all.... I’ve been meaning to search for the conversation to report on my visit to my Running Center.
> 
> When I headed over, thankfully my most trusted, very favorite lady was working and helping me. She immediately suggested the new Brooks shoe - the Levitate. She shared some fancy info about them, and when I tried them I loved them!
> 
> Have you by any chance checked those out? Not sure if the Levitates would aggravate your tibia issue, but I’ve put about 60 miles on mine and have been pretty happy. The drop difference between the two styles is minimal, but it took me a couple runs to adjust. Hopefully you can find something that will work - I understand the shoe search discouragement. Good luck!



Thanks for the suggestion!  The Levitate is one of the two shoes left on my current “need to try” list. I’ve been focused on brands other than Brooks thus far in an attempt to diversify my shoe brand portfolio.  As none of the other brands has panned out this far my next stops are going to be the Brooks Ghost and Levitate. Now to find a coupon...  Auditioning shoes can get spendy!


----------



## beatlecat42

hope everyone's been having a good weekend!

So many things!

dogs: ugh, in a city especially, keeping dogs off-leash is so damn irresponsible (for people and dogs!), it makes me so angry...

breakfast foods: yum.  Waffles are superior to pancakes, though.



flav said:


> Nice report. I was curious about the Rock n Roll part as they advertise that they have better everything this year... How were the music, the animation, the  water stops...?



I did New Orleans this year and last year...despite the claims of "better" than before, I didn't notice any significant changes (other than actually *less* live music during the 5k).  It's not bad, but anticipating any great improvements is a recipe for disappointment.  (also, people who have signed up for marathons with the promise of a finisher's jacket are PISSED that the organizers have appeared to pull a bait and switch on that aspect).



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With all the PR's over the weekend I wanted to ask, when you meet a goal or PR, do you treat yourself to something special?



nothing special, but after the Lancaster race in a couple of weeks, my sister and I are definitely planning to put some hurting on a shoo-fly pie...regardless of results 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For fueling during your long run or you a "liquids" (think GU) or solids (think the jelly bean fuel) type of person and why?



solids.  I like some kinds of chews, it gives my mouth something to do (also, I've found a lot of liquids to have unpleasant textures).



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss compression socks. Do you use them? Do you wear them while running or for recovery, or both? What would you suggest to someone who is looking to get a pair?



I finally found a pair of sleeves that will fit my giant calves, they've felt pretty nice to have on after a long race.



LSUlakes said:


> Good morning folks! Today’s Fun Good Friday QOTD: Are you off of work today for Good Friday? Any interesting traditions? Easter traditions?



Our Good Friday is next week, so nothing special this weekend.  Next week, though, we're planning to go to the parents' house.  Lots of church, lots of candles, and ultimately, LOTS of food.  Love me some Greek Easter.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH March totals:
72.7 miles  First month over 70 miles since last August!
8050 yards swimming

7 greyhound teeth extracted
1 happy hound who just led us on a brief walk with a spring in his step!


----------



## Wendy98

March started with a bang, ended with a bust.  I haven't ran since March 22.  I spent 2.5 hours on the elliptical yesterday.  I then walked on the treadmill in an attempt to make my feet feel normal after the elliptical.  That is dangerous for me, like asking the addict to "just hold the drugs".  But I just walked a couple miles and then got off.  My leg is feeling SO MUCH better, so healing is happening.  Now if I could do something about the blisters on my hands from the elliptical.

March miles:  151.08
Avg. Pace:  7:30/mile


----------



## DopeyBadger

*March Training Summary*

Running duration = 9:06 hours
Running mileage = 62.8 miles
Indoor Virtual Biking duration = 17:51 hours
Indoor Virtual Biking mileage = 383 miles
Total (training) duration = 26:57 hours
Total (training) mileage = 445 miles
McMillan Core Routine = 20 min x 12 times  = 4 hours of Strength Work

March was a month of recovery for me.  I finally got the all-clear in mid-March to return to running from my fibula stress fracture.  I'm following the Jack Daniels protocol for returning to running.  Equal easy weeks to amount of time off from running.  So 6 weeks off = 6 weeks of easy at 33%, 50%, and 75% mileage.  To compensate, I joined Zwift (an indoor virtual biking game) to continue to get some aerobic exercise.  Obviously, I'm not where I was at my peak in mid-December, but I continue to make steady progress to returning to normal.  Using a common HR amongst runs I can measure improvement.  At a HR of 143 (or 73% HRR), my pace has quickened from 9:16 two weeks ago, to 7:51 this past Friday, with the hopes of getting back to peak at a 6:52 min/mile.


----------



## gjramsey

March totals:
Total Miles: 114
Total Time: 16:11:36
Average Pace: 8:32 min/mile
Average HR: 143

Another month of taking it kinda easy.  Took a week off mid-month, trying to detgermine if I had a strained hammy, or just over-tight.  I have my final race of the spring season next weekend, and have no goals with it.  Than the next race in not until Oct.

@LSUlakes, here are my races for the fall that I am signed up for

Oct - 14 - gjramsey - Cypress Texas 10  (NG / N/A)
Oct - 28 - gjramsey - Houston Half Marathon  (NG / N/A)
Nov - 4 - gjramsey - Katy Texas 10 (NG / N/A)
Nov - 11 - gjramsey - Cypress Half Marathon (NG / N/A)


----------



## CDKG

*March Miles: *89.5
*2018 Miles: *216.7

March was a good running month for me. It started with the HC 15k (improving upon last year's time) followed by a new 10k PR on St. Paddy's Day. With signs that my current training program was working, I decided to add a 5th day of running per week. So far, so good!

April begins with a week and a half visiting my parents in AZ. Their flat, gated neighborhood is great for morning runs and walks which led to a 10-mile PR after returning home last year. I'm running the same 10-mile race this year and will be thrilled if I can further improve upon that time. Oh, and April brings registration for my first full marathon!


----------



## Dis5150

March miles - 90.7

This included marathon #2 for my year of 5 marathons, so I had 10 days off for recovery following the marathon. Very happy with my running/training/race this month! Now 5 weeks until marathon #3! 

ETA: Checked my actual mileage sheet, (which I keep at work) this morning and it is actually 93.7! Forgot about my treadmill miles which don't show up on my Garmin. Yay, go me, lol!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Early Bird 10 Miler Race Recap

Short: Wind, Hills, Beat my Goal

Long:
The hosting race company (Pink Gorilla) puts on a great race with a fun atmosphere, so I was excited to run the inaugural Early Bird 10 Miler. Knowing that rD accepts 10 milers as a marathon POT, this was a great chance to try for that too.

My husband and I set off for Omaha on Friday. I choose to abstain from meat on Fridays during lent, so figuring out what to eat was a bit of a challenge as my normal pre-race meal was out. Despite the lack of protein, cheese pizza treated me ok. I slept terribly and after waking up every 30 min, at 2:30am I thought, “I wish this was a Disney race so I could just get up now!”

Advanced packet pick up was only available on Thursday, so I needed to pick up my race packet the morning of. I parked in my previously assigned lot and the walk to the start area was about 12 min and hilly. As I was walking back to my car to drop of my shirt, I realized my legs were already tired from just walking up the hills. Not good! 

The weather forecast was terrible. The temperature dropped all morning, due to the 20-30 mph winds, gusting over 40 mph. I waited in my car for a while and the wind was shaking my car, thus shaking my confidence. 

I headed to the starting area, lining up at the back of the 11:00/front of the 12:00 pace flags. My goal was to run 11:45mm, getting a McMillan calculated POT of <5:29:59 for marathon weekend. I had trained for this pace, but the poor racing conditions made me unsure that this could happen. I saw a gal in the same area with a mickey baseball cap on, so I talked to her a while about Disney and running, a great way to pass the time and ease my nerves. (I hope she had a great race!) 

After running 1 min uphill and into the wind, I decided to revert to my tried and trusted 2:1 interval, despite many training miles at 3:1. I think this was a good choice, allowing me to save a little energy for later in the race. Around mile 2, we entered a large lake area, making for a beautiful (and cold) course. The trail was a little narrow in some areas, but overall it was a great course. There were water stops every couple miles, a gu stop and multiple cheer stations. 

Being constantly whipped in the wind was exhausting, both physically and mentally. After mile 6, I did the #math and knew if I kept my pace, I could still meet my goal. I did some serious pep talking in mile 7, trying to convince myself the discomfort now would be far less than not meeting my goal. 

I crossed the finish line at 1:57:02, beating my goal time by 31 sec. I am proud of my effort and excited to think about what’s to come, knowing I could have raced faster in different conditions. McMillan estimated this at a 5:28:31 marathon and honestly, I’ll be so disappointed if runDisney doesn’t calculate it similarly.  

The post race breakfast was a delicious combination of donuts, cinnamon rolls, fruit, a breakfast burrito and seriously great coffee. Definitely would recommend this race to anyone close to Omaha! The early bird does get the worm after all!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

^^^ Whoa. Way longer than I intended! Sorry! 

(I probably need my own journal... )


----------



## BikeFan

March miles: 201

Hit my goal of 200 for the month, just barely.  April should be fun, with a race every weekend, although I'm not actually running on the last weekend, just volunteering for a local 5K.  At least the temps should be nicer.


----------



## roxymama

Congrats @run.minnie.miles !!!  I know how much you were worried about the wind so it is awesome you beat your goal time.

Nice work to everyone who ran in cold/windy/annoying weather or volunteered in it this weekend.  My LR today started normal but then got way slower than I know I have in me because the wind was just UGH, but luckily my last 1.5 miles had the wind at my back so it pushed me along.  I'm just super ready for it to not be 27 degrees out which I feel like it forever is when I decide to run outside.  

Everyone posting March reminds me that I'm a few runs behind on strava updates...getting better at updating that is a new years resolution I've yet to master!

Hoppy Easter or Happy Sunday to all.

PS One large Cadbury egg and two mini ones.  I had some restraint


----------



## Miranda

March totals:  69.5 miles, 22 hr 22 min, 3134 ft elevation

This is my first full month on my first DB training plan and I'm pretty sure this is by far my highest mileage month ever!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> PS One large Cadbury egg and two mini ones. I had some restraint


Easter is not over... don’t quit now


----------



## chiisai

Question, not sure it belongs here or a new thread...  I was fitted for running shoes at a store and have a pair of supportive shoes now.  They felt fine in the store, but as I’ve been wearing them, on my right foot the arch feels too far back and it gets painful.  I’m going back to the store, but any thoughts on running shoes I can suggest to try on where the arches are more forward in the shoe?


----------



## FredtheDuck

*March mileage: *103.4. A new record for me! 

We had a hint of spring last week and I did lots of outdoor running. Tomorrow will be back on the treadmill, we are getting sleet and snow in the early morning hours.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> (I probably need my own journal... )



Yes.
Also, congrats on the PR!



chiisai said:


> Question, not sure it belongs here or a new thread...  I was fitted for running shoes at a store and have a pair of supportive shoes now.  They felt fine in the store, but as I’ve been wearing them, on my right foot the arch feels too far back and it gets painful.  I’m going back to the store, but any thoughts on running shoes I can suggest to try on where the arches are more forward in the shoe?



I wear neutral shoes, so I don't really have shoe suggestions, but since I have high arches, I wanted to throw an idea out there ... you might be better off with inserts. I wasn't able to find shoes that were great for my arches, but they gave me insoles that were much better at supporting my arches and really have made a difference. I don't know if it will help for you, but it's definitely something to be open too.

*March Totals*:
Miles - 66.08
Time - 13:30:36
Average Pace - 12:16/mile
PRs - 1 (Half Marathon, 2:27:50)

So ... let's talk about that mileage total. I screwed up on my personal mileage spreadsheet and must have put something twice, because I had myself just short of 65 miles as of Friday morning. I was scheduled for 5 miles, so I added an extra quarter mile to get myself over 70 miles for the first time ever. But alas, I checked Garmin, and it turns out my personal spreadsheet was wrong. 
66.08 is actually just short of my monthly mileage record. I'm pretty unhappy ... I wanted that 70 miles.


----------



## chiisai

SarahDisney said:


> Yes.
> Also, congrats on the PR!
> 
> 
> 
> I wear neutral shoes, so I don't really have shoe suggestions, but since I have high arches, I wanted to throw an idea out there ... you might be better off with inserts. I wasn't able to find shoes that were great for my arches, but they gave me insoles that were much better at supporting my arches and really have made a difference. I don't know if it will help for you, but it's definitely something to be open too.
> 
> *March Totals*:
> Miles - 66.08
> Time - 13:30:36
> Average Pace - 12:16/mile
> PRs - 1 (Half Marathon, 2:27:50)
> 
> So ... let's talk about that mileage total. I screwed up on my personal mileage spreadsheet and must have put something twice, because I had myself just short of 65 miles as of Friday morning. I was scheduled for 5 miles, so I added an extra quarter mile to get myself over 70 miles for the first time ever. But alas, I checked Garmin, and it turns out my personal spreadsheet was wrong.
> 66.08 is actually just short of my monthly mileage record. I'm pretty unhappy ... I wanted that 70 miles.



Thank you!


----------



## Mickey Momma

*March totals:*
Total Miles: 90.7 
Average Pace: 14:38 min/mile 
Average HR: 143 

Total miles are slightly down from last month thanks to a short taper before and rest after my HM, but my average pace has gotten a bit faster.  Nice to see that uptick again after reintroducing hills back into my regular running routes since I spent marathon training sticking to the few "flat" routes I have around my town.


----------



## tidefan

March Totals:

36.3 Miles

(Edited to add:  I have not run in a week since my HM.  I hope to start back on Tuesday...)


----------



## Waiting2goback

chiisai said:


> Question, not sure it belongs here or a new thread...  I was fitted for running shoes at a store and have a pair of supportive shoes now.  They felt fine in the store, but as I’ve been wearing them, on my right foot the arch feels too far back and it gets painful.  I’m going back to the store, but any thoughts on running shoes I can suggest to try on where the arches are more forward in the shoe?



If it doesn't belong here it doesn't belong anywhere.  I think it's hard to answer a question like this though.  I think these are trial by error questions.  Unfortunately with something like running shoes, that can be an expensive process.  

I had my first outside run of the year on Saturday.  I move recently so it was a new route and I live on Hill Street so that may give you and idea what the route was like.  Having said that I ran better paces than what I had been doing on the treadmill.  This just confirms how dreadful I find the treadmill if I could handle all these hills faster than the treadmill by 1:00/per mile faster.


----------



## chiisai

Waiting2goback said:


> If it doesn't belong here it doesn't belong anywhere.  I think it's hard to answer a question like this though.  I think these are trial by error questions.  Unfortunately with something like running shoes, that can be an expensive process.
> 
> I had my first outside run of the year on Saturday.  I move recently so it was a new route and I live on Hill Street so that may give you and idea what the route was like.  Having said that I ran better paces than what I had been doing on the treadmill.  This just confirms how dreadful I find the treadmill if I could handle all these hills faster than the treadmill by 1:00/per mile faster.



Thanks.


----------



## DopeyBadger

One game left tonight.  I made 73 probability generated brackets and inputted them into free bracket contests with the hope that a normal distribution would lead to one really good bracket.  Going into the Elite Eight, I realized I might actually have that one really good bracket.  I needed Michigan to beat Fla St, Villanova to beat Texas Tech, Kansas to beat Duke, Michigan to beat Loyola, and Villanova to beat Kansas.  I had a 13% chance to get that sequence of events.  Since that all happened, I now sit in 1st place out of 2500 brackets.  I've got Michigan over Villanova (which is a 33% probability).  If Michigan wins, I win $1000 off a free bracket game.  So, GO BLUE!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Pssttt...I have a secret for you all (and much to the cringe of @Keels)  




Spoiler



@DopeyBadger loves math


----------



## IamTrike

DopeyBadger said:


> One game left tonight.  I made 73 probability generated brackets and inputted them into free bracket contests with the hope that a normal distribution would lead to one really good bracket.  Going into the Elite Eight, I realized I might actually have that one really good bracket.  I needed Michigan to beat Fla St, Villanova to beat Texas Tech, Kansas to beat Duke, Michigan to beat Loyola, and Villanova to beat Kansas.  I had a 13% chance to get that sequence of events.  Since that all happened, I now sit in 1st place out of 2500 brackets.  I've got Michigan over Villanova (which is a 33% probability).  If Michigan wins, I win $1000 off a free bracket game.  So, GO BLUE!


Congrats on the bracket success.


----------



## BikeFan

DopeyBadger said:


> One game left tonight.  I made 73 probability generated brackets and inputted them into free bracket contests with the hope that a normal distribution would lead to one really good bracket.  Going into the Elite Eight, I realized I might actually have that one really good bracket.  I needed Michigan to beat Fla St, Villanova to beat Texas Tech, Kansas to beat Duke, Michigan to beat Loyola, and Villanova to beat Kansas.  I had a 13% chance to get that sequence of events.  Since that all happened, I now sit in 1st place out of 2500 brackets.  I've got Michigan over Villanova (which is a 33% probability).  If Michigan wins, I win $1000 off a free bracket game.  So, GO BLUE!



Wow!  Good luck and well-earned if you win!


----------



## Dis5150

run.minnie.miles said:


> Early Bird 10 Miler Race Recap
> 
> Short: Wind, Hills, Beat my Goal
> 
> Long:
> The hosting race company (Pink Gorilla) puts on a great race with a fun atmosphere, so I was excited to run the inaugural Early Bird 10 Miler. Knowing that rD accepts 10 milers as a marathon POT, this was a great chance to try for that too.
> 
> My husband and I set off for Omaha on Friday. I choose to abstain from meat on Fridays during lent, so figuring out what to eat was a bit of a challenge as my normal pre-race meal was out. Despite the lack of protein, cheese pizza treated me ok. I slept terribly and after waking up every 30 min, at 2:30am I thought, “I wish this was a Disney race so I could just get up now!”
> 
> Advanced packet pick up was only available on Thursday, so I needed to pick up my race packet the morning of. I parked in my previously assigned lot and the walk to the start area was about 12 min and hilly. As I was walking back to my car to drop of my shirt, I realized my legs were already tired from just walking up the hills. Not good!
> 
> The weather forecast was terrible. The temperature dropped all morning, due to the 20-30 mph winds, gusting over 40 mph. I waited in my car for a while and the wind was shaking my car, thus shaking my confidence.
> 
> I headed to the starting area, lining up at the back of the 11:00/front of the 12:00 pace flags. My goal was to run 11:45mm, getting a McMillan calculated POT of <5:29:59 for marathon weekend. I had trained for this pace, but the poor racing conditions made me unsure that this could happen. I saw a gal in the same area with a mickey baseball cap on, so I talked to her a while about Disney and running, a great way to pass the time and ease my nerves. (I hope she had a great race!)
> 
> After running 1 min uphill and into the wind, I decided to revert to my tried and trusted 2:1 interval, despite many training miles at 3:1. I think this was a good choice, allowing me to save a little energy for later in the race. Around mile 2, we entered a large lake area, making for a beautiful (and cold) course. The trail was a little narrow in some areas, but overall it was a great course. There were water stops every couple miles, a gu stop and multiple cheer stations.
> 
> Being constantly whipped in the wind was exhausting, both physically and mentally. After mile 6, I did the #math and knew if I kept my pace, I could still meet my goal. I did some serious pep talking in mile 7, trying to convince myself the discomfort now would be far less than not meeting my goal.
> 
> I crossed the finish line at 1:57:02, beating my goal time by 31 sec. I am proud of my effort and excited to think about what’s to come, knowing I could have raced faster in different conditions. McMillan estimated this at a 5:28:31 marathon and honestly, I’ll be so disappointed if runDisney doesn’t calculate it similarly.
> 
> The post race breakfast was a delicious combination of donuts, cinnamon rolls, fruit, a breakfast burrito and seriously great coffee. Definitely would recommend this race to anyone close to Omaha! The early bird does get the worm after all!



Congratulations on doing awesome in tough conditions! That PR is fantastic!


----------



## IamTrike

chiisai said:


> Question, not sure it belongs here or a new thread...  I was fitted for running shoes at a store and have a pair of supportive shoes now.  They felt fine in the store, but as I’ve been wearing them, on my right foot the arch feels too far back and it gets painful.  I’m going back to the store, but any thoughts on running shoes I can suggest to try on where the arches are more forward in the shoe?



I think this is very much trial and error thing.  Others have mentioned inserts.   There are two primary kinds.  The superfeet kind that has a couple different arch sizes.   You may find those work for you.   There are also the molded inserts.  The molded inserts are more $$$ but they are shaped specifically to fit your feet.   I've had mixed results with the second kind of inserts.  I had 1 pair that were amazing.  I had another pair that are okay but not quite perfect in the way they are molded to my feet.

Another thing you may want to ask is how much you are overpronating.  If you aren't overpronating a lot you might also be able to use a neutral shoe which could open you up to more shoes.


----------



## Miranda

Man oh man am I learning this morning (and yesterday morning) that 1) doing short sprints, or something resembling sprinting for a slower turtle runner, on turf uses way different muscles than running out on the road, and 2) I think I'm getting old  

I spent the weekend at a dog agility trial at a ginormous indoor sports facility that has 6 indoor soccer fields.  We had 2 full sized fields all to ourselves for the trial (the ring is 100x100).  My dog did 7 runs on Saturday and 8 on Sunday, which amounted to anywhere between 30-45 seconds of sprinting for me x 15 (plus course walk throughs where I at least ran half speed a few times each one) and my feet, ankles, and lower legs are KILLING me!   I gotta hobble out and do 4 miles at some point today!  Thankfully it is an easy run day, I should hopefully not have problems today slowing my pace closer to what it's supposed to be.


----------



## LSUlakes

KingLlama said:


> *ATTQOTD*: Working a half-day today, probably going to see "Ready Player One" this afternoon. Church on Easter morning, then headed for a week at the beach.
> 
> And that leads me to ask....I'm running the Dark Side in a few weeks(my first half), so I'm obviously smack-dab in the middle of my training program. And while my beach vacation won't interrupt my weekend long runs, I will have a couple of shorter runs planned during the week. How much different is beach running than running on pavement? Easier? Harder? Anything I should be aware of or do differently?



Running on the sand is overrated experience. If you stay in the soft stuff it's a struggle, if you run near the water line where the sand is compact it is much better, but usually at a angle. For a few runs thats probably not going to be a issue but if you are prone to injury I would avoid it.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Anyone got fooled on April fools day? Any good stories?

ATTQOTD: I did not get pranked, but did see one online that I know was a joke but funny. It was a few pictures combined showing Disney transportation and the new "cost" to use them for things like the bus, boats, monorail, ect. I lol'd.


----------



## jmasgat

Not fooled, but found this funny......


https://guenergy.com/25-year-barrel-aged-energy-gel/


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: I was very excited when I read this. Lots of details about a Disneyland coming to Toronto that I thought this was legit and then at the very end..."Happy April Fools Day!"

http://dailyhive.com/toronto/disneyland-toronto-islands-resort-canada


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Nope, not pranked. I did see the ad for the soy sauce flavored Gu and thought yuck, then, oh yeah, it's April Fools day.


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: This one had me believing until the second pick. After that it was hilarious.

Football Outsiders On-Line Mock Draft

(Background info: Football Outsiders is a website devoted to examining the sport using advanced analytics. It's a lot more fun than it sounds.)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Mother Nature is the only one pulling pranks on me this year... someone needs to tell her it's SPRING.


----------



## FlashAM7

*March Totals*:
Miles - 102.4
Time - 17:43:00
Average Pace - 9:58/mile
PRs - 1 (10k, 51:54)


----------



## JulieODC

Ummm, why is it snowing outside??? I might give up and use the treadmill today. I just want to be outside enjoying beautiful spring weather.

Mileage PR for me this month and first time hitting 100!

100.0 miles for March (it was 99.5 when I came in from my long run on Saturday....so right back out the door I went to do an extra 0.5!)


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> Although I won't be sleeping tonight because we have the Passover Seder, a very long meal that involves telling the story of Passover, drinking lots of wine, eating something called Matzah which tastes like stale cardboard, and not eating actual food until about 11 at night. Fun stuff.


 I'm laughing because that is EXACTLY how I remember Passover Seder as a kid with my step-family! Confession: I love Matzah and don't keep it in the house because I'd eat it all the time. 



PaDisneyCouple said:


> We're spending 2 nights at AKL during Dark Side weekend.  Does anybody know if there are running/walking paths there?  We move to BC for the weekend, and are familiar with the paths there already.


I've run laps in the AKL parking lots... I don't recommend it. Go for the fitness center treadmills - they're really nice and you can select your scenery! I highly recommend the Bavarian Forest route if that's still an option.



camaker said:


> *The Ugly: * The aforementioned PT identified that I have an atypical curvature to my right tibia. That causes my foot to strike at an angle, making the calf muscles work harder to pull the foot into line for the push off and has led primarily to the shin injury. Also, none of the new shoe styles I’ve been auditioning have panned out and my best bet for the future, the Glycerin 15s have now been implicated as potentially contributing to the shin issue. That leaves me with 2 pairs of Glycerin 13s to run in and nothing to turn to after. I’m a bit worried by that situation...


Not sure where the Glycerins go wrong for you, but I've had great success dealing with a structural physical issue on one side by using craft foam shims in my shoes. It takes trial and error, but once I figured out where I needed the shims, and what size, shape they needed to be, I wound up with customized shoes that correct the issue. It's a cheap thing to try, if nothing else!



chiisai said:


> Question, not sure it belongs here or a new thread...  I was fitted for running shoes at a store and have a pair of supportive shoes now.  They felt fine in the store, but as I’ve been wearing them, on my right foot the arch feels too far back and it gets painful.  I’m going back to the store, but any thoughts on running shoes I can suggest to try on where the arches are more forward in the shoe?


I have issues with arch placement all the time - apparently my arches are at odds with lots of shoe lasts. The only way to really tell what will work is by trying and trying, in my experience. Also, try going up or down a half-size: going up a half-size in my favorite shoe totally changed the arch placement for the better, but only added a teeny amount to the length.

~~~

*ATTQOTD: *I don't celebrate Good Friday or Easter, but I took Friday off and spent the entire long weekend doing Stupid Homeowner Chores.

*ATTQOTD:* Nope, no fools here!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Anyone got fooled on April fools day? Any good stories?


Nope. We’re boring lol.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I was able to avoid the April Fools jokes. I haven't even looked at what Google did, and theirs are always fun.
I also didn't celebrate national stripes day on Saturday, so I'm basically a giant holiday fail right now.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Anyone got fooled on April fools day? Any good stories?



I didn't get fooled, but I did appreciate the effort and imagination that Brooks put into their April Fool's press release about the in-shoe lighting and OS capability called MILES that they were about to release.



PrincessV said:


> Not sure where the Glycerins go wrong for you, but I've had great success dealing with a structural physical issue on one side by using craft foam shims in my shoes. It takes trial and error, but once I figured out where I needed the shims, and what size, shape they needed to be, I wound up with customized shoes that correct the issue. It's a cheap thing to try, if nothing else!



Thanks for the suggestion!  It's speculation and correlation without definitive causation with the Glycerin 15s right now.  I thought they were going to be fine, but upon reflection their increased usage seems to be linked to the onset of and potential recurrence of the shin issue.  Brooks made it a point with the 15s to increase the cushioning (and thus, compressability, of the mid-foot area).  I think this increased cushioning is allowing additional travel distance in my foot as it rolls into position, causing the posterior tibialis to have to work a little bit harder.  The shims are certainly a potential fix for that issue.  The PT has already shown me how she works with someone to custom craft wedge shaped shims from TPU to correct this issue.  My preference, though, would be to apply that fix to shoes that already work for me, so I'm improving from a more or less neutral state rather than having to have that fix be big enough to get the shoe back to a neutral state and then improve on it.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> Pssttt...I have a secret for you all (and much to the cringe of @Keels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> @DopeyBadger loves math



He loves spreadsheets more 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Anyone got fooled on April fools day? Any good stories?



I loved this one for cyclists - https://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-quadrant-ring--north-shore-billets-move-to-the-future.html

And this one from GU from two years ago - https://guenergy.com/new-flavors-april/


----------



## gjramsey

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: Mother Nature is the only one pulling pranks on me this year... someone needs to tell her it's SPRING.



I agree but on the flip side, it is way too early in the year to have constant 70 degree temps at 4am!!!  Over the last month, too many days to count,  the morning low has been warmer than what the avg high is supposed to be


----------



## Dis5150

Ok, maybe I am just oblivious and don't notice such things, but is it normal for a marathon to offer race awards like this?

*Marathon (Men and Women’s Divisions)*
1st: $15,000
2nd: $7,500
3rd: $4,000
*Half-Marathon (Men and Women’s Divisions)*
1st: $10,000
2nd: $5,000
3rd: $2,500

This is what the Silo District Marathon is awarding. (I obviously need to work on my speed! )


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: no. As a teacher I dread the day. I'm grateful it fell over spring break  I'm all for clever jokes and pranks, but most are just dumb, imo. 

We did have a puppet show at work Thursday and it was punny. I couldn't stop laughing and got in trouble for laughing too hard. Punny gets me every time.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: No.  My husband fell for a post on Lululemon's page...something about their new product called "OM" which basically sounded like an Alexa for meditation.  I had to remind him it was April Fool's Day, but he didn't believe it was a joke until he read the comment section...

Honestly though, I could see this being a thing.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis5150 said:


> Ok, maybe I am just oblivious and don't notice such things, but is it normal for a marathon to offer race awards like this?
> 
> *Marathon (Men and Women’s Divisions)*
> 1st: $15,000
> 2nd: $7,500
> 3rd: $4,000
> *Half-Marathon (Men and Women’s Divisions)*
> 1st: $10,000
> 2nd: $5,000
> 3rd: $2,500
> 
> This is what the Silo District Marathon is awarding. (I obviously need to work on my speed! )



Those are decent payouts. Looks like they are trying to get some big names to run the race and not just locals and fans of the show. I would say it is not normal as cash payouts are usually for big races, which is maybe what they are aiming for.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I think my kids forgot it was April Fools Day.  I didn't go out of my way to remind them either!  Saw some pranks on the interwebz though.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I fell for someone posting on social media a pic of their hand with a ring on it.  Extra annoying because she has done this every year for at least a few years.  And yet I got all excited for exactly three minutes before my brain caught up.  D'oh!  All the comments were pretty funny because people just assume if she ever does get engaged it will have to be on 4/1 now.
I saw the fake Toronto and Australia Disneyland announcements but was suspect as soon as I saw the headline.


----------



## dis_or_dat

March totals:
about 67 miles - about 9:20 pace. 
Taking it slow after a 2 month injury hiatus and now the baby refuses to nap unless I drive him, so that has put a damper on things.    And no, he won't nap in a jogging stroller.  He seems to hate it.  Boo!

ATTQOTD:
Someone posted about how her kids were especially nice helping her clean the house for an Easter party.  I was so amazed until she revealed it was an April Fool's joke.  
Also, the yelp app had a "broken screen" overlay so I thought my screen cracked for a second before I realized it was a prank.


----------



## gjramsey

Dis5150 said:


> Ok, maybe I am just oblivious and don't notice such things, but is it normal for a marathon to offer race awards like this?
> 
> *Marathon (Men and Women’s Divisions)*
> 1st: $15,000
> 2nd: $7,500
> 3rd: $4,000
> *Half-Marathon (Men and Women’s Divisions)*
> 1st: $10,000
> 2nd: $5,000
> 3rd: $2,500
> 
> This is what the Silo District Marathon is awarding. (I obviously need to work on my speed! )



that is some impressive amounts.

Houston Chevron gets some pretty big names, and their awards are:

Full, 
1 $45,000
2 $20,000
3 $10,000

Half:
1 $20,000
2 $10,000
3 $5,000


----------



## JulieODC

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD: I was able to avoid the April Fools jokes. I haven't even looked at what Google did, and theirs are always fun.
> I also didn't celebrate national stripes day on Saturday, so I'm basically a giant holiday fail right now.



Not too late to get back on track - today is national peanut butter and jelly day!

QOTD: no April’s fools jokes here...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  I wasn't pranked.  I was amused by the Reddit AMA threads yesterday.  I also missed ordering the InkNBurn April Fool's Day Shirt


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD:  No pranks here.  I believe nothing on April Fool's Day.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Anyone got fooled on April fools day? Any good stories?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I did not get pranked, but did see one online that I know was a joke but funny. It was a few pictures combined showing Disney transportation and the new "cost" to use them for things like the bus, boats, monorail, ect. I lol'd.



I got fooled into believing the Rangers could win a game. And then a bird pooped on my iPhone.


----------



## KSellers88

Catching up!

March stats:
Total miles: 178
Average pace: 9:41
Average HR: 159

ATTQOTD: We did get Good Friday off which is why I am catching up, and no one got me with a good April Fools' joke, I guess since it fell on Easter.


----------



## FFigawi

March stats
Running:  4 miles
Biking:  350 miles

Can you guess what kind of event I'm training for?


----------



## sourire

Congrats to everyone on their races over the weekend!!

*March total*: 93.5 miles (Yes, I count the 0.5.)
And even though I consult DopeyBadger's spreadsheet on a nearly daily basis and stress over a missed run/shortened run here or there, I couldn't believe the total - in a good way. I don't think I ever posted February's total which was 56 miles.
Hot Choc 15k coming up on Saturday, so it's going to be a week of easy running here! Last week, I told DH that I hoped we wouldn't have too hot of a race. He informed me yesterday that I will get my wish, as Philly is expecting another few inches of snow (and/or wintry mix) AGAIN next weekend. I thought it was April Fool's, but nope. Sure hope that blows over between now and then...plenty of time for the forecast to change in a positive way!

@LSUlakes would you mind adding a race for me? Today, DH and I registered for the Monterey Bay Half in November! Very excited about trip planning and running that race! 
Nov - 11 - sourire - Monterey Bay Half Marathon (NG / N/A)


----------



## SarahDisney

Update to last week's discussion of compression socks:
Since it looks like most people use them for recovery, I think that's what I'll try.
This coming Sunday, the plan is 7 miles mixed tempo/long run pace, then Costco, then drive down to philly (I'm a passenger, not the driver), then grocery shopping in philly, then drive home.
That seems like a good test for compression socks. I'll put them on before heading to Costco and have an extra pair of socks with me in case they're not comfy. But I'm hoping that they are, since I tend to spend a lot of time in the car post long run, especially in the summer, so compressions socks for recovery could be a game changer.


----------



## LSUlakes

Who is not running the Star War races that would like to post that weekends race list on the 18/19? I will be in the middle of our trip and without a PC to easily copy/paste and tag everyone.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> March stats
> Running:  4 miles
> Biking:  350 miles
> 
> Can you guess what kind of event I'm training for?



Drinking?


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Who is not running the Star War races that would like to post that weekends race list on the 18/19? I will be in the middle of our trip and without a PC to easily copy/paste and tag everyone.



I can do it either when I get home from work on the 18th or before I leave for work on the 19th.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Drinking?



Well, that too. My bike team is sponsored by a local brewery.


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> March stats
> Running:  4 miles
> Biking:  350 miles
> 
> Can you guess what kind of event I'm training for?


Probably some kind of swimming event.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I did not get fooled but put those gummy fish in the Nutella and jams’ jars at the cottage... My mom found the one in the Nutella... and I hope someone will find the other ones before the summer 

The good side effect of that prank was that I had leftover gummies for my long run.


----------



## Sanchez

Some races early in the month so the numbers are down for March. Also, I am old.

Swim:  15,650m (9.72 miles)
Bike:   71 miles
Run:    79.5 miles

Boooooo!

The Cooper River Bridge Run (10k) is Saturday in Charleston. You can join 30,000+ others and run over the bridge from Mount Pleasant into Charleston. It is more an event than a race and the going is usually slow. The logistics are difficult as you have to get to the start in Mount Pleasant and then get out of downtown Charleston after the race. The good news is that I qualify for the sub 45 minute corral so a decent time is possible.

Still not committed but will decide tonight. There is a small tri on Sunday in Myrtle Beach that may be more enjoyable even when factoring the 3.5 hour round trip drive.


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Cadbury eggs consumed: 0


Same. But I did get in my one Reese's Egg.



jmasgat said:


> Not fooled, but found this funny......
> 
> https://guenergy.com/25-year-barrel-aged-energy-gel/


OMG. Why isn't that real?!

ATTQOTD: I am extremely gullible and so I tend to stay off the internet on April Fools. A few things on Twitter made me say "WHAT?" and then I quickly remembered what day it was and logged off. Haha.

*March Totals:*
Miles Ran - 104.2
Duration - 18:56:36
Average Pace - 10:54
Miles Biked - 2.6
Miles Swam - 0


----------



## Ariel484

Dis_Yoda said:


> ATTQOTD:  I wasn't pranked.  I was amused by the Reddit AMA threads yesterday.  I also missed ordering the InkNBurn April Fool's Day Shirt


Bummer - a lot of people missed them. I was good and only ordered one. 

And ATTQOTD: I enjoyed the article that said Disney is painting Spaceship Earth rose gold.


----------



## jennamfeo

sourire said:


> Today, DH and I registered for the Monterey Bay Half in November!


GAH. I am torn between this race and the Rock N Roll Vegas race because they are on the same day. But Vegas is closer to me...


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Well, that too. My bike team is sponsored by a local brewery.



Now you just need to form a drinking team to get sponsored by your local bike shop.  It's the Circle of Life.



Ariel484 said:


> And ATTQOTD: I enjoyed the article that said Disney is painting Spaceship Earth rose gold.



That would be so wrong yet so right!!


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Now you just need to form a drinking team to get sponsored by your local bike shop.  It's the Circle of Life.



Bike Barn, local bike shop, is our other sponsor


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD: I found an article announcing that the man who directed Batman and Robin was returning to help oversee the next live action Batman movie highly amusing.  Otherwise, nope.

I wanted to pull a light prank on friends, but the day got away from me.  Maybe I'll remember to do it next year.  it was the kind that would elicit a reaction, but nothing more.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Revisiting the compression sock discussion:  anyone use/have tried either CEP Compression socks or Sockwell?  I know there were a number of favorable comments about Zensah.  Giving serious consideration to trying a pair - wearing heels for Sunday dinner was probably not the smartest thing I could have done for my legs last night. 

Also, a thank you to all who answered the fueling during runs QOTD.  Not only did I pick up ideas, but the topic of food/drink while running came up during family dinner last night.  Sister can not get past 6+ miles without having blood sugar issues and I shared both what I do as well as what I learned from all of you.


----------



## Miranda

I have one pair of CEP that I cannot wear, they are too tight even in the biggest size.  The ones I have 5 pairs of are Pro Compression... they are more forgiving although still kinda tight to get on.  There's usually always a Buy 2 Get 3 free coupon floating around on Facebook.


----------



## chuckille

March has been a month of little sore spots that hopefully won't be a big issue for the upcoming HM and marathon races. 

March Totals:
Miles- 77.9 miles
Total Time- 10:59:09
Avg Pace- 8:28 per mile
Biking- 0 miles


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> That would be so wrong yet so right!!


I'm an unapologetically basic white girl, so I was a fan of the concept art  

Please do not tell my BFF, who is a SSE purist and was...like...personally offended by that article when I sent it to her.


----------



## Keels

Ariel484 said:


> I'm an unapologetically basic white girl, so I was a fan of the concept art
> 
> Please do not tell my BFF, who is a SSE purist and was...like...personally offended by that article when I sent it to her.



I fell for the Rose Gold #BlessedBall story and the Tweet from Angry Splash Mountain Lady that they were creating a drink at Geyser Point inspired by her called Sour Grapes.

I was excited about both, and incredibly sad that they were jokes.


----------



## chiisai

IamTrike said:


> I think this is very much trial and error thing.  Others have mentioned inserts.   There are two primary kinds.  The superfeet kind that has a couple different arch sizes.   You may find those work for you.   There are also the molded inserts.  The molded inserts are more $$$ but they are shaped specifically to fit your feet.   I've had mixed results with the second kind of inserts.  I had 1 pair that were amazing.  I had another pair that are okay but not quite perfect in the way they are molded to my feet.
> 
> Another thing you may want to ask is how much you are overpronating.  If you aren't overpronating a lot you might also be able to use a neutral shoe which could open you up to more shoes.



Thanks so much for this.


----------



## MissLiss279

LdyStormy76 said:


> Revisiting the compression sock discussion:  anyone use/have tried either CEP Compression socks or Sockwell?  I know there were a number of favorable comments about Zensah.  Giving serious consideration to trying a pair - wearing heels for Sunday dinner was probably not the smartest thing I could have done for my legs last night.
> 
> Also, a thank you to all who answered the fueling during runs QOTD.  Not only did I pick up ideas, but the topic of food/drink while running came up during family dinner last night.  Sister can not get past 6+ miles without having blood sugar issues and I shared both what I do as well as what I learned from all of you.


CEP is the brand that I used. I have no complaints. I don’t have a comparison to any other brand though. That’s the brand my running store carries.


----------



## Smilelea

My first time to post this (which means this is also the first time I actually paid attention to total miles in a month). 

March totals:
Miles - 62.6
Avg pace - 12.22

Might as well add in January & February too. 

February:
Miles - 53.85

January:
Miles - 41.08

ATTQOTD: Didn't fall for any pranks this year, but I'm usually pretty gullible. I think with it being on Easter this year, the people that usually get me didn't have time to try.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LdyStormy76 said:


> Revisiting the compression sock discussion:  anyone use/have tried either CEP Compression socks or Sockwell?  I know there were a number of favorable comments about Zensah.  Giving serious consideration to trying a pair - wearing heels for Sunday dinner was probably not the smartest thing I could have done for my legs last night.
> 
> Also, a thank you to all who answered the fueling during runs QOTD.  Not only did I pick up ideas, but the topic of food/drink while running came up during family dinner last night.  Sister can not get past 6+ miles without having blood sugar issues and I shared both what I do as well as what I learned from all of you.


I use CEP for my long runs and recovery.  I feel like it helps out with post race soreness.  



MissLiss279 said:


> CEP is the brand that I used. I have no complaints. I don’t have a comparison to any other brand though. That’s the brand my running store carries.


Same here.  My local running store measured my calf to help me find the right size.  I have since ordered an additional pair from Amazon and should order another pair before Dark Side this month.  But my local running store won big when I needed to get new running shoes a couple months ago.


----------



## CDKG

Sleepless Knight said:


> I use CEP for my long runs and recovery.  I feel like it helps out with post race soreness.
> 
> Same here.  My local running store measured my calf to help me find the right size.  I have since ordered an additional pair from Amazon and should order another pair before Dark Side this month.  But my local running store won big when I needed to get new running shoes a couple months ago.


You make a good point. Order based on your calf size, not your shoe size. I have to size up from my already large feet due to my ginormous calves. (I exaggerate...not really.)


----------



## beatlecat42

no fools (other than the weather ), but I did enjoy the google map hunt...and officially committed to Space Coast in November.  So, whenever you get the chance:

25 - beatlecat42 - Space Coast Half Marathon (south course)

No goal yet.


----------



## LdyStormy76

CDKG said:


> You make a good point. Order based on your calf size, not your shoe size. I have to size up from my already large feet due to my ginormous calves. (I exaggerate...not really.)



Wish the manufacturers would put that information in their sizing description. The majority seem to size by shoe size.  That would put me in a size small, yet the largest part of my calf is 17 inches which with CEP puts me in their version of a large.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Anyone got fooled on April fools day? Any good stories?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I did not get pranked, but did see one online that I know was a joke but funny. It was a few pictures combined showing Disney transportation and the new "cost" to use them for things like the bus, boats, monorail, ect. I lol'd.



I fell for nothing this year.  




Princess KP said:


> ATTQOTD: I was very excited when I read this. Lots of details about a Disneyland coming to Toronto that I thought this was legit and then at the very end..."Happy April Fools Day!"
> 
> http://dailyhive.com/toronto/disneyland-toronto-islands-resort-canada



A lot of work went into this article for a joke.  I sent it to a friend.  But this is a hard one to fall for given Disney would never put a park where it can only be used 6 months a year.    If they were going to do that, they could put it in MA so I could go all the time.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *You are allowed to only run one race that you have already participated in for the rest of your life and that race only, which one are you going to run?

ATTQOTD: Without a doubt, the Boston Marathon would be my choice.


----------



## TheHamm

I have registered for my first 10K for which I want a time.  
June 3-TheHamm- DX*A2 10K (1:20/N/A)
I have a training plan I am horrible at following (I do the runs but constantly swap the days within the week due to weather and life), but if I use the 5K portion of the last week's runs, I should be a bit faster according to the calculators- and I should probably get a little faster between now and then, right?  It has some hills, but I think they are comparable to what I already run on.  



LdyStormy76 said:


> Revisiting the compression sock discussion:  anyone use/have tried either CEP Compression socks or Sockwell?  I know there were a number of favorable comments about Zensah.  Giving serious consideration to trying a pair - wearing heels for Sunday dinner was probably not the smartest thing I could have done for my legs last night.


I went to a local running store last night and got a pair of CEP, which is what the carried.  The store on the other side of town carries Zensah, but was not on my way to pick up kids from daycare, so that made the choice for me.  Neither carried sockwell, but I have seen them at sierra trading post and they look much cuter.  I was happy that I went to the store as they had a tailor's tape and measured my calves (both, because they are not equal) and my attempt to do so at work and just order off of amazon would have resulted in me purchasing a smaller size based on the smaller calf.  My key point: use the right tool to measure and measure both sides.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are allowed to only run one race that you have already participated in for the rest of your life and that race only, which one are you going to run?
> .


ATTQOTD: I have few to choose from, but I would go with the DL Avenger's 10K.  I like the course better than WDW, and I have only ran 5Ks other than those two, and have decided I am not keen on that distance.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are allowed to only run one race that you have already participated in for the rest of your life and that race only, which one are you going to run?



Falmouth Road Race.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: WDW Marathon


----------



## cburnett11

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: WDW Marathon



ditto


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are allowed to only run one race that you have already participated in for the rest of your life and that race only, which one are you going to run?



Add me to the list of WDW Marathon.  I left Marathon Weekend thinking I needed a break from it for a while.  That lasted all of a month or so before I started feeling like I was going to be missing out.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: Dopey. It’s one registration so I’m counting it.


----------



## Princess KP

Waiting2goback said:


> I fell for nothing this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of work went into this article for a joke.  I sent it to a friend.  But this is a hard one to fall for given Disney would never put a park where it can only be used 6 months a year.    If they were going to do that, they could put it in MA so I could go all the time.


More like 5 months


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are allowed to only run one race that you have already participated in for the rest of your life and that race only, which one are you going to run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: .



My first thought was WDW marathon, because it's got everything, but a marathon is... soooooooo... looooooong.  (Cue whiney voice)  

If I can only choose one, I'm going to go with the WDW Half Marathon, because I plan to run half marathons for as long as I can.


----------



## Princess KP

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: WDW Marathon


+1


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Wine and Dine Half


----------



## Chaitali

Ooh, tough question!  I think it would be the Star Wars Dark Side half but that's because I'm a giant Star Wars nerd


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Princess Half! 
(My only disney race so far!)


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are allowed to only run one race that you have already participated in for the rest of your life and that race only, which one are you going to run?



This is really tough.
My first instinct was RangersTown 5K. But ... I really loved the NYC Half. I think I have to go with that.
But maybe they could get current and former Rangers to come to the NYC Half ... that would be a good compromise.


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: The Sydney Marathon. Because it's awesome.


----------



## FlashAM7

ATTQOTD: WDW Marathon.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (my only legacy)


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: As much as I love the WDW Marathon weekend, I am going to go with the Disneyland 10K.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Peachtree Road Race for several reasons:
PRR was my first race.
This year will be 32 in a row for me and my brother.
I set my 10K PR there last year. Tough to do at PRR.
We make a family event out of it; grill out, drink too much beer, brothers make A$$es of ourselves and annoy our DWs. The perfect day!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I am going with @Barca33Runner answer.  Dopey, since it is one registration.  This dream covers all costs, hotels, etc....correct???


----------



## LdyStormy76

AATQOTD: Cosley Zoo 10k. Local and a primary fundraiser for a small zoo. As much as I enjoyed the half marathon in January Cosley edged it out by a slim margin.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are allowed to only run one race that you have already participated in for the rest of your life and that race only, which one are you going to run?


WDW Marathon! I love Disney and this was my first marathon.

If I can choose a challenge as the answer I would do Dopey because I just have so much fun doing it.


----------



## Dis5150

I have a question for the running board ladies. I am terrible about dressing in office attire! Up until recently I was able to just hide in my office all day in my jeans, race shirt and retired running shoes. Well, our new Interim Superintendent imposed a new rule that all office doors must remain open so now I am on display to everyone. While I still plan to wear jeans I will switch up to a blouse or nicer shirt. But I find that wearing flats hurt my back. Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.


----------



## Dis5150

I would have answered Dopey but I thought that would be cheating, lol!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: Gumbo Limbo Turtle 10K because I like the name. It’s a huge fundraiser for a sea turtle rescue group and they have a decent choice of food at the end and a chance to win some really awesome raffle prizes like shoes, watches, gift certificates to local running stores, etc.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for the running board ladies. I am terrible about dressing in office attire! Up until recently I was able to just hide in my office all day in my jeans, race shirt and retired running shoes. Well, our new Interim Superintendent imposed a new rule that all office doors must remain open so now I am on display to everyone. While I still plan to wear jeans I will switch up to a blouse or nicer shirt. But I find that wearing flats hurt my back. Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.



I really like Encore by Taos. They work well with jeans, and you can easily get other insoles if you do not like what comes with them (which I end up doing). Wore a pair for a 10 day Scottish tour in 2016 (avg 7 miles of walking a day).  Also take a look at ABEO.  If you have a Walking Company store around go in and take a look. Good quality dress shoes are not cheap, a lot like running shoes, but will last if taken care of.


----------



## Jules76126

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for the running board ladies. I am terrible about dressing in office attire! Up until recently I was able to just hide in my office all day in my jeans, race shirt and retired running shoes. Well, our new Interim Superintendent imposed a new rule that all office doors must remain open so now I am on display to everyone. While I still plan to wear jeans I will switch up to a blouse or nicer shirt. But I find that wearing flats hurt my back. Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.



So this is not the cheap option, but the most comfortable flats I have ever worn are Tieks. They come in all different colors. I bought the heather grey ones as they matched most of my outfits so I could wear them with skirts, jeans, capris, etc. I wore them on our two week trip to Europe last summer and they were great. Walked 20K steps a day and never had a issue. Have also worn them to WDW for a five day trip. They are worth the investment if you plan to wear them a lot.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for the running board ladies. I am terrible about dressing in office attire! Up until recently I was able to just hide in my office all day in my jeans, race shirt and retired running shoes. Well, our new Interim Superintendent imposed a new rule that all office doors must remain open so now I am on display to everyone. While I still plan to wear jeans I will switch up to a blouse or nicer shirt. But I find that wearing flats hurt my back. Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.



I really struggle with shoes too- my office is a bit more dressy than yours, but on the casual spectrum of business casual (no jeans, but no heels either).

Have you looked at any of the "dressier" sneakers they have now? I think "toms" makes several cute pairs! Would definitely look cute with any pants!


----------



## rteetz

Interesting article 

Are races worth the money?

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/get-healthy-orlando/os-runners-pay-for-races-20180216-story.html

I know many of us would say yes but it’s something to ponder for sure.


----------



## KSellers88

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for the running board ladies. I am terrible about dressing in office attire! Up until recently I was able to just hide in my office all day in my jeans, race shirt and retired running shoes. Well, our new Interim Superintendent imposed a new rule that all office doors must remain open so now I am on display to everyone. While I still plan to wear jeans I will switch up to a blouse or nicer shirt. But I find that wearing flats hurt my back. Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.



Oofos has a pair of flats that I have seen a lot of people I follow on Instagram wearing to work. I've never seen them in person though, so I am not sure what they look like.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for the running board ladies. I am terrible about dressing in office attire! Up until recently I was able to just hide in my office all day in my jeans, race shirt and retired running shoes. Well, our new Interim Superintendent imposed a new rule that all office doors must remain open so now I am on display to everyone. While I still plan to wear jeans I will switch up to a blouse or nicer shirt. But I find that wearing flats hurt my back. Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.



I haven't tried them yet, but have been eyeing several different ballet flats from Birkenstock.  I love how my sandals mold to my foot and it seems like the flats I have looked at have the same cork foot bed.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Covered Bridges HM in Vermont


----------



## Sailormoon2

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD: Dopey. It’s one registration so I’m counting it.


DITTO^^^


----------



## SheHulk

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for the running board ladies. I am terrible about dressing in office attire! Up until recently I was able to just hide in my office all day in my jeans, race shirt and retired running shoes. Well, our new Interim Superintendent imposed a new rule that all office doors must remain open so now I am on display to everyone. While I still plan to wear jeans I will switch up to a blouse or nicer shirt. But I find that wearing flats hurt my back. Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.


I wear nicer sneakers in black. Not everybody can do that but I just buy styles that don’t scream Running Shoe. I will not sacrifice my races to the fashion gods by jeopardizing getting hurt!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are allowed to only run one race that you have already participated in for the rest of your life and that race only, which one are you going to run?


ATTQOTD: I'd like to say WDW Marathon, but I think the day is coming when I'll have to give up that distance. So I'll go with Dark Side Half.



Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for the running board ladies. I am terrible about dressing in office attire! Up until recently I was able to just hide in my office all day in my jeans, race shirt and retired running shoes. Well, our new Interim Superintendent imposed a new rule that all office doors must remain open so now I am on display to everyone. While I still plan to wear jeans I will switch up to a blouse or nicer shirt. But I find that wearing flats hurt my back. Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.


I have yet to find a flat that feels like a running shoe! I work in a pretty buttoned up office, but in FL - I mostly live in "fancy" Birkenstock sandals at work: patent leather makes them "fancy" enough to work with dresses or pants with a nice top or sweater. In colder weather, or for meetings that really require a step up in formality, I wear Born flats or Earth heels. Both have nice arch support and comfy footbeds.


----------



## jennamfeo

Mickey Momma said:


> I am going to go with the Disneyland 10K.


The Disneyland 10k is my favorite race ever in the whole wide world...... BUT. I am going with the Disneyland Half Marathon (the one that goes through Angel's Stadium, if I get to pick the course, too) because if I am gonna do a race distance it's gonna be a Half.



Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for the running board ladies. I am terrible about dressing in office attire! Up until recently I was able to just hide in my office all day in my jeans, race shirt and retired running shoes. Well, our new Interim Superintendent imposed a new rule that all office doors must remain open so now I am on display to everyone. While I still plan to wear jeans I will switch up to a blouse or nicer shirt. But I find that wearing flats hurt my back. Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.



I bought a pair of Tieks about 6 months ago for work and also just in case I wanted a nice shoe for our WDW trip. They are a pretty penny, but honestly, worth every single cent. I stand at work most of the day and I wear these 4-5 times a week to work. They are so comfy that when I went to put on some cheap flats I had from Target it was like walking on straight concrete so I threw all my other flats away. Do they feel like I am wearing a running shoe? No. But for flats they are comfy and they go with anything. I got a pair of black ones and seriously love them so much.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: Disney Marathon for sure. It's a cliché, but every mile really is magic. No other race has that same quality.

EDIT: Like @PrincessV my marathon days may be over. I've been dealing with injuries ever since the Wineglass Marathon last October, so if I ever do heal up from them all, I'll likely stay away from the marathon distance in favor of prolonging my running life. I'd make an exception for the WDW Marathon though.


----------



## cavepig

ATTQOTD - WDW marathon!   the Mouse & are I pretty tight! & it's not like I've ran Boston or anything beside Disney & local.


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are allowed to only run one race that you have already participated in for the rest of your life and that race only, which one are you going to run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Without a doubt, the Boston Marathon would be my choice.



I'd have to go with Boston too, just because of the history of that race, and the BAA and the people of the Boston area do such a great job putting on that event.  It's such a huge honor to be there, and the race has a great spirit.  The WDW Marathon (or the Dopey Challenge if that's not cheating!) would be a very close second though.  Marathon Weekend is just such a fun event for me.  I never try for time on most of my Disney races, so it's a chance to run a race without any of the pre-race jitters and training anxiety I have if I'm worried about racing.  I've run a bunch of the Disney races with family, and running alongside my wife, brothers, or kids has been such a joy.  I enjoy the atmosphere, the on-course entertainment, the great runner costumes, and the great spirit and excitement most people have doing these events.  

As for race fees, it's definitely an issue - the costs of this hobby add up, and it's not just Disney either.  The NYC Marathon is $295 for US residents and $358 for non-residents, and lots of other bigger events have started creeping up as well.  The Marine Corps Marathon was $100 or less for many years until it started selling out regularly, and has had big price jumps since.  I paid $160 last year and $170 this year to enter.  Race fees and related costs are the one thing keeping me from doing more races.


----------



## jennamfeo

AZMermaid said:


> Crushed my PR 32.30!
> 
> Race felt good other than early crowding. The last mile or so runs straight east. It made me think about running sunglasses. But this is the 4th time I’ve done the Dbacks race and the first time I’ve been in any sort of running shape, so that felt awesome!


Great job! I kept trying to look for a mom and a 7 year old. I *might* have seen you but I don't know, haha. The weather was so perfect that morning though.


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> I bought a pair of Tieks about 6 months ago for work and also just in case I wanted a nice shoe for our WDW trip. They are a pretty penny, but honestly, worth every single cent. I stand at work most of the day and I wear these 4-5 times a week to work. They are so comfy that when I went to put on some cheap flats I had from Target it was like walking on straight concrete so I threw all my other flats away. Do they feel like I am wearing a running shoe? No. But for flats they are comfy and they go with anything. I got a pair of black ones and seriously love them so much.





Jules76126 said:


> So this is not the cheap option, but the most comfortable flats I have ever worn are Tieks. They come in all different colors. I bought the heather grey ones as they matched most of my outfits so I could wear them with skirts, jeans, capris, etc. I wore them on our two week trip to Europe last summer and they were great. Walked 20K steps a day and never had a issue. Have also worn them to WDW for a five day trip. They are worth the investment if you plan to wear them a lot.



I had a mini heart attack when I saw their price, lol! But if they last and are comfy I do have a birthday this month.  How do they fit size wise? I am an 8 1/2 in regular shoes (normally) and wear a 9 in my running shoes (Nike and Saucony). I saw they only come in whole sizes


----------



## kleph

rteetz said:


> Interesting article
> 
> Are races worth the money?
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/get-healthy-orlando/os-runners-pay-for-races-20180216-story.html
> 
> I know many of us would say yes but it’s something to ponder for sure.



You would think that in an article discussing the cost of races, they would take the time to talk to a race organizer to go over the expenses involved. In my experience you can find plenty of lower-cost events to run in but you take the chance on getting stuck with a incompetent organizer.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are allowed to only run one race that you have already participated in for the rest of your life and that race only, which one are you going to run?



Tough question. Do I go with my first marathon in Richmond? Beach to Beacon to get a trip to my hometown every summer? Marine Corps for the crowds and course? Dublin for the post-race shenanigans? Two Oceans for the incredible scenery? In the end, I'd probably have to choose Comrades, primarily because it's the best overall experience I've ever had before, during, and after a race. Plus, who wouldn't want a vacation in South Africa every spring?



rteetz said:


> Interesting article
> 
> Are races worth the money?
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/get-healthy-orlando/os-runners-pay-for-races-20180216-story.html
> 
> I know many of us would say yes but it’s something to ponder for sure.



I think more and more races, not just Disney, are going to find it harder to sell out or even maintain their registration numbers as they raise prices. Too many out there to choose from and too many other challenges and experiences for people to tackle. That said, the point in the article about using races as motivation to get out and run is a valid one. Many people need to have that target and reward looming out there as a way to be serious about their training.


----------



## rteetz

kleph said:


> You would think that in an article discussing the cost of races, they would take the time to talk to a race organizer to go over the expenses involved. In my experience you can find plenty of lower-cost events to run in but you take the chance on getting stuck with a incompetent organizer.


I’ve experienced that as well. Milwaukee 10K and Marathon both were shorter than their respective distances. Nothing offered after they admitted this.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I'll jump on the WDW Marathon bandwagon.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> I had a mini heart attack when I saw their price, lol! But if they last and are comfy I do have a birthday this month.  How do they fit size wise? I am an 8 1/2 in regular shoes (normally) and wear a 9 in my running shoes (Nike and Saucony). I saw they only come in half sizes


I think they suggest sizing up if you are a halfsie. I wear an 8 and got an 8 and they are perfect.


----------



## Bree




----------



## flav

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD: Dopey, since it is one registration.  This dream covers all costs, hotels, etc....correct???



ATTQOTD: If that dream covers all costs and we are allowed one registration that includes multiple races than, of course, none of the two semi-local 10k I ran stand a chance to beat runDisney Wine and Dine Two Course Challenge as an answer to the question!


----------



## jmasgat

Dis5150 said:


> Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.



I like Merrell's casual shoes.  I currently live in a pair of Dassie slides.  I will never win fashion points, but these shoes provide enough support that they serve me well as travel shoes too.


----------



## beatlecat42

question for today: Ooh, this one's tough.  I do enjoy the challenge of the Baltimoron (already planning on my 3rd consecutive year of it) and the Baltimore 10 miler, but they have stretches of the city that are not exactly scenic.  I loved the Garden Spot Village half (and am looking forward/anxious about it in a week and a half...)...but I think I'd go with the Sole of the City 10k.  I loved the distance, the course itself was fairly decent, and they're even starting to give out medals for it.  That's probably my answer now, but I reserve the right to change my mind 



Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for the running board ladies. I am terrible about dressing in office attire! Up until recently I was able to just hide in my office all day in my jeans, race shirt and retired running shoes. Well, our new Interim Superintendent imposed a new rule that all office doors must remain open so now I am on display to everyone. While I still plan to wear jeans I will switch up to a blouse or nicer shirt. But I find that wearing flats hurt my back. Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.



I feel your pain!  Ditto to whoever said Birkenstocks (the arch support is fantastic, and they really do help with back pain because they support your heels well, too).  If you've got the $$, try Clarks (you can find them on Zappos, and they also have outlet stores).  A lot of their flats (and pumps!) have cushioned insoles and decent arch support, they're pretty much my go-to dressy shoes now.  They can be pricy, but I've managed to find some really nice flats at a decent discount by hunting through the racks at the outlet store.  (I've found they run a little small on my wide feet, so you may need to size up a half)


----------



## avondale

FFigawi said:


> I think more and more races, not just Disney, are going to find it harder to sell out or even maintain their registration numbers as they raise prices. Too many out there to choose from and too many other challenges and experiences for people to tackle. That said, the point in the article about using races as motivation to get out and run is a valid one. Many people need to have that target and reward looming out there as a way to be serious about their training.



I've never traveled for a race, because of the generally large added cost, which was at least mentioned in that blog article.  I can understand registration fees going toward course planning/management, aid stations, bling, t-shirts, etc.  But then adding travel costs and hotel costs and extra meals always seems like way too much to me.  Also, my husband doesn't run and really doesn't care to spectate my races, so it's not so much fun traveling to a race by myself - and I find the cost harder to justify.  (I'm going to pay to fly somewhere, stay overnight, so that I can run for a few hours, then get back on the plane and come home?)  I'd rather spend that money on a planned vacation we can both enjoy.  (Yes, I could find a race near our vacations, but we usually go pretty hard-core hiking in national parks, which is not really ideal for pre- or post-races.)

I expect that eventually I will splurge on some strategic destination races, but it won't be something that I do multiple times per year.

The point of using races as motivation for exercising and training is a good one, and I do that myself.  I just find that I can do races within a reasonable driving distance from my house to do that.  My two cents.


----------



## AZMermaid

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for the running board ladies. I am terrible about dressing in office attire! Up until recently I was able to just hide in my office all day in my jeans, race shirt and retired running shoes. Well, our new Interim Superintendent imposed a new rule that all office doors must remain open so now I am on display to everyone. While I still plan to wear jeans I will switch up to a blouse or nicer shirt. But I find that wearing flats hurt my back. Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.


I like Fit Flops- I get the ones with the little sparkles. Well I did until our Superintendent said no more flip flops. They aren't terribly cheap, but they are comfy. I often wear my older running shoes honestly. It looks weird, but I am comfy.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Interesting article
> 
> Are races worth the money?
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/get-healthy-orlando/os-runners-pay-for-races-20180216-story.html
> 
> I know many of us would say yes but it’s something to ponder for sure.


To. Each. Their. Own.

I wish people would stop writing about things like this -- for any topic. How I spend my money is my business. For example, I was on vacation with my parents and we were walking around a little town checking out the shops. I walked into a shop and saw a t-shirt I thought was cute but it was like $30. I was like, nahhhh. And my mom replied, "It's funny that you will spend $30 on a bottle of wine and not bat an eye but not on a shirt." YEAH, SO? That's what makes me happy, okay mom. And on that note, check out our beer/wine cellar if you wanna see how I like to spend my money.


----------



## Dis5150

AZMermaid said:


> I like Fit Flops- I get the ones with the little sparkles. Well I did until our Superintendent said no more flip flops. They aren't terribly cheap, but they are comfy. I often wear my older running shoes honestly. It looks weird, but I am comfy.



We can't wear flip flops either. And our resident "shoe monitor" thinks all slip on's are flip flops! (I am currently breaking the rules and wearing my croc sandal slip on's!) And I loved wearing my old running shoes! I still will on Friday's! I wore these croc's to the botanical gardens on Saturday then my Kohls tall boots on Sunday and Monday and all I want to do right now is put on my running shoes and be comfortable!


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I bought a pair of Tieks about 6 months ago for work and also just in case I wanted a nice shoe for our WDW trip. They are a pretty penny, but honestly, worth every single cent. I stand at work most of the day and I wear these 4-5 times a week to work. They are so comfy that when I went to put on some cheap flats I had from Target it was like walking on straight concrete so I threw all my other flats away. Do they feel like I am wearing a running shoe? No. But for flats they are comfy and they go with anything. I got a pair of black ones and seriously love them so much.



I LOVE my Tieks ... and you definitely get quality for what you pay for them. I’d have more pairs, but it’s cost-prohibitive when you have to buy to pairs. Stupid uneven feet.

Back to @Dis5150 and her original question - Personally, I find wedges are much easier on my legs than flats most times. I’ve got three pairs of cork wedges from Sam Edelman that I love - and they pretty much go with everything. I also have a pair of Crocs wedges (yes, they’re Crocs but you can’t tell!) that as a little more dressy.

Most of the shoes I buy are backless so I can avoid buying two pairs, so maybe I’m not that helpful for this.


----------



## TheHamm

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for the running board ladies. I am terrible about dressing in office attire! Up until recently I was able to just hide in my office all day in my jeans, race shirt and retired running shoes. Well, our new Interim Superintendent imposed a new rule that all office doors must remain open so now I am on display to everyone. While I still plan to wear jeans I will switch up to a blouse or nicer shirt. But I find that wearing flats hurt my back. Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.



I would echo the above suggestion for finding a good shoe store and trying on a lot- similar to running shoes!  We have a small shoe company that carries a lot of european brands that are well constructed and more supportive than average, similar to the walking company.  I rotate 3 pairs of shoes- a pair of casual flat boots from Reiker, a pair of shoes from Born, and a pair of mary janes from Naot.  None of them are as comfy as running shoes, but they are appropriate for a solid chunk of walking from my desk to a lab, and standing for a few hours.  Good Luck!


----------



## Jules76126

Dis5150 said:


> I had a mini heart attack when I saw their price, lol! But if they last and are comfy I do have a birthday this month.  How do they fit size wise? I am an 8 1/2 in regular shoes (normally) and wear a 9 in my running shoes (Nike and Saucony). I saw they only come in whole sizes



I wear a 9 and they fit great. I do think they stretched a little. I know they do free shipping on returns so you may want to try a size up as you know you can just ship them back. I bought mine in the summer of 2015 as a birthday gift to myself. I rationalized it out as I was going to WDW and needed good walking shoes. I even worn them to my wedding reception as my something blue since the soles are. Mine are still hanging in there, but are starting to look a little beat up since I wore them constantly. Trying to convince DH i need a new pair.


----------



## Capang

@Dis5150 I wear Dansko clogs with pretty much everything at work and home. I'm on my feet pretty much all day and they have great arch support and are more of a wedge/lift than flats. They are not for everyone though, if they don't fit your feet perfectly they feel too heavy and clunky and can hurt your ankles. If they fit right, they're heaven.


----------



## Bree

@Dis5150 I’m not a fan of ballet type flats. I wear them only when I don’t have to wear them very long. I really really really like my crocs canvas loafers.  I wear them all the time.  I also wear loafer type shoes by Sperry, Cole Haan & Michael Kors that I find at Nordstrom Rack.  I like higher end shoes, but at a discount 

ETA: I like wedges too.  Easier than heels to walk in!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are allowed to only run one race that you have already participated in for the rest of your life and that race only, which one are you going to run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Without a doubt, the Boston Marathon would be my choice.


You know I am right there with you.  No question.  This is actually me true life plan as long as I am physically able to hobble to the start.

Flying Pig would be my second choice for sentimental reasons.  The first marathon is always special.


----------



## apdebord

Keels said:


> I’ve got three pairs of cork wedges from Sam Edelman that I love - and they pretty much go with everything.



@Dis5150 I was just about to post about Sam Edelman wedges too! So comfortable; I've worn the wedges on trips while I'm out sight-seeing all day with no problems.  I actually love Sam Edelman in general- they make my go to sandal (the Gigi) and ankle boots (the Petty).  Can go all day in those as well.  I've seen them at Nordstrom Rack/TJ Maxx/Ross, but they do go on sale on their site and department stores often.


----------



## Wendy98

BikeFan said:


> As for race fees, it's definitely an issue - the costs of this hobby add up, and it's not just Disney either.  The NYC Marathon is $295 for US residents and $358 for non-residents, and lots of other bigger events have started creeping up as well.  The Marine Corps Marathon was $100 or less for many years until it started selling out regularly, and has had big price jumps since.  I paid $160 last year and $170 this year to enter.  Race fees and related costs are the one thing keeping me from doing more races.



I have 3 World Major marathons this year, each requiring travel (2 involving a plane).  It is expensive, but this is what I like to do and spend money on.  I am lucky to have a husband who loves to come with me and spectate almost as much as I love to race (funny, he rarely sees me do a local race).  And you are right, prices just keep going up and up...I really want to do Berlin, but $$$ is holding me back along with logistics of child care.  I keep saying I will do it when I don't need a baby sitter anymore.


----------



## Keels

apdebord said:


> @Dis5150 I was just about to post about Sam Edelman wedges too! So comfortable; I've worn the wedges on trips while I'm out sight-seeing all day with no problems.  I actually love Sam Edelman in general- they make my go to sandal (the Gigi) and ankle boots (the Petty).  Can go all day in those as well.  I've seen them at Nordstrom Rack/TJ Maxx/Ross, but they do go on sale on their site and department stores often.



It's funny you mention sightseeing - I bought my first pair in New Orleans a few years ago as an impulse purchase (it rained REALLY hard while I was at lunch and I wanted a shoe with a little height for the rest of the day because - gross), and I just fell in love with them.

I have the Romy in tan, black and cream and I just LOVE them. I'll check out the Gigi!


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> To. Each. Their. Own.
> 
> I wish people would stop writing about things like this -- for any topic. How I spend my money is my business. For example, I was on vacation with my parents and we were walking around a little town checking out the shops. I walked into a shop and saw a t-shirt I thought was cute but it was like $30. I was like, nahhhh. And my mom replied, "It's funny that you will spend $30 on a bottle of wine and not bat an eye but not on a shirt." YEAH, SO? That's what makes me happy, okay mom. And on that note, check out our beer/wine cellar if you wanna see how I like to spend my money.
> 
> View attachment 313634



You need to move up to a wine cabinet and get those bottles off the shelf and cool.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> To. Each. Their. Own.



+100000


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Everyone has some vice on how they spend their money.  Do what makes you happy!  I don't judge unless you are a horrible human.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Everyone has some vice on how they spend their money.  Do what makes you happy!  I don't judge unless you are a horrible human.



Exactly! I had friends who just couldn't understand why I spend so much time/$$ at Disney. My answer was always because I want to and I can - why does it matter what I do and how much I spend? The only person I really have to answer to is the man that lives in my house, but he's not the boss of me and I'm an adult and can do what I want.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Exactly! I had friends who just couldn't understand why I spend so much time/$$ at Disney. My answer was always because I want to and I can - why does it matter what I do and how much I spend? The only person I really have to answer to is the man that lives in my house, but he's not the boss of me and I'm an adult and can do what I want.



Did you buy a new phone yet?


----------



## LdyStormy76

Dis5150 said:


> We can't wear flip flops either. And our resident "shoe monitor" thinks all slip on's are flip flops!



Hmmm.....guess that means that most of the dress shoes that women have access to are flip flops since most heels, flats, wedges and clogs could fall into that category.  Which would also make men's loafers flip flops by that definition.  Try pointing that out and watch his/her/its head explode.  Dress code police are obnoxious.


----------



## FFigawi

In random running news, Tailwind posted on their Instagram page that one of their clients ran a 100-miler on a cruise ship over the weekend. 1600 laps in 27 hours. I can't even imagine how tedious that must have been.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Did you buy a new phone yet?



I'M WORKING ON IT!!



FFigawi said:


> In random running news, Tailwind posted on their Instagram page that one of their clients ran a 100-miler on a cruise ship over the weekend. 1600 laps in 27 hours. I can't even imagine how tedious that must have been.



#NOPE.


----------



## flav

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: Covered Bridges HM in Vermont


That one is my to do list... In a few year.


----------



## Bree

FFigawi said:


> In random running news, Tailwind posted on their Instagram page that one of their clients ran a 100-miler on a cruise ship over the weekend. 1600 laps in 27 hours. I can't even imagine how tedious that must have been.



That person is insane. My idea of a good time on a cruise is a lounge chair in the adult pool area, a book and a waiter.


----------



## Dis5150

LdyStormy76 said:


> Hmmm.....guess that means that most of the dress shoes that women have access to are flip flops since most heels, flats, wedges and clogs could fall into that category.  Which would also make men's loafers flip flops by that definition.  Try pointing that out and watch his/her/its head explode.  Dress code police are obnoxious.



I should have been more detailed, she considers all sandals that don't have a back (which I call slip on's)as flip flops. She is crazy. The original rule was intended so that we could chase clients who run off (I work in a residential center for developmentally disabled adults). But I would much rather chase them in my croc sandals than in the 4 inch heels that some of the ladies here wear (which are allowed!). 

Now I have spent most of my day oogling all the colors of Tieks (very slow day at work). Next step is how to convince DH that I need them, lol. I know he is going to say "They are HOW much??"


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis5150 said:


> Next step is how to convince DH that I need them, lol. I know he is going to say "They are HOW much??"



Find a more expensive brand and show him those first. This is the inoculation.

Then a few days later (after his immunity is built up), show him the real, less expensive shoes, that you really want.

Go out to eat to celebrate the money you just saved.


----------



## Dis5150

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Find a more expensive brand and show him those first. This is the inoculation.
> 
> Then a few days later (after his immunity is built up), show him the real, less expensive shoes, that you really want.
> 
> Go out to eat to celebrate the money you just saved.



Brilliant!!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Its got to be the WDW marathon! No race will ever mean as much to me as this one does.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Find a more expensive brand and show him those first. This is the inoculation.
> 
> Then a few days later (after his immunity is built up), show him the real, less expensive shoes, that you really want.
> 
> Go out to eat to celebrate the money you just saved.




Things are difficult enough for us husbands without you giving out workarounds for the eminently reasonable valuations that we put on items!

For an encore are you going to explain why we don't really need boats, workshops, power tools and the like?

Please turn in your Man Card on the way out...


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Anyone got fooled on April fools day? Any good stories?



April 1st was our first date.  We were in the main building on campus, and had been reviewing test scores from that morning's exam.  She asked me out.  I was originally headed over to the gym to meet with my coach.  Ended up going back to the house to tell the guys what had just happened. 

She drove, and picked the restaurant (Bistro Romano in Philadelphia).  I chose the movie (Naked Gun 33 1/3).  The guys thought I made a bad movie selection.  I did wonder if it was some sort of prank, but it was real.  We were married 3.5 years later.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Tink Half Marathon!  (Please come back or something like it...I want to run it again!)

RE Spending money on running races and travel:  I know YOLO is played out, but more than ever this year I've realized the fragility of life and that there are no guarantees.  If my body is able to do the things it can do now and that makes me happy, then I am going to use it to do those things.  Spending money on experiences for me is starting to outweigh spending it on stuff (though I still find stuff to spend it on.)  At some point I may not be mobile enough to walk around Disney let alone run around it, but right now I am.  And although I don't have the means to go 5 times a year; I will take the opportunities that I do have to do something I love.
To each their own was a great way to put it.  Some memories are priceless and so I'm willing to pay a premium for what could be an amazing memory.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: This is a toughie. I really want to pick the WDW Marathon, but I'm going with the Disneyland 10k (DL races, please come back!)! Such a great course, love DL and the weather in CA...sigh.  



PaDisneyCouple said:


> Bistro Romano in Philadelphia


This place is delish! She chose well!!



roxymama said:


> Some memories are priceless and so I'm willing to pay a premium for what could be an amazing memory.


Love this.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> Things are difficult enough for us husbands without you giving out workarounds for the eminently reasonable valuations that we put on items!
> 
> For an encore are you going to explain why we don't really need boats, workshops, power tools and the like?
> 
> Please turn in your Man Card on the way out...



Me: Honey here's the table saw I want ($900).
DW: Wow, that's a lot of money!
Me (2 days later): I can settle for this one for $600.
Me: I can get a router for $100, and we're still $200 to the good!
Me: You deserve a break, since we have 'found' money, let's go out to eat!


----------



## AZMermaid

FFigawi said:


> In random running news, Tailwind posted on their Instagram page that one of their clients ran a 100-miler on a cruise ship over the weekend. 1600 laps in 27 hours. I can't even imagine how tedious that must have been.


Wow! I ran 3 miles on the Wonder and thought I was the bomb!


----------



## Wendy98

Keels said:


> Exactly! I had friends who just couldn't understand why I spend so much time/$$ at Disney. My answer was always because I want to and I can - why does it matter what I do and how much I spend? The only person I really have to answer to is the man that lives in my house, but he's not the boss of me and I'm an adult and can do what I want.



This.  I get sarcastically asked many times, “It’s been a week.  Shouldn’t you be in Disney?”  It just makes me post more social media pics when I am there to rub it in.


----------



## CDKG

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for the running board ladies. I am terrible about dressing in office attire! Up until recently I was able to just hide in my office all day in my jeans, race shirt and retired running shoes. Well, our new Interim Superintendent imposed a new rule that all office doors must remain open so now I am on display to everyone. While I still plan to wear jeans I will switch up to a blouse or nicer shirt. But I find that wearing flats hurt my back. Do any of you have a recommendation on some office appropriate flats/shoes that fit and feel like running shoes? Proper arch support and comfortable sole? They also need to go with capris, skinny jeans and boot cut jeans. Because I am cheap and don't want to have to buy a bunch of pairs, lol.


When I'm not wearing running shoes, I'm usually in Birkenstocks. They have so many different styles and colors... More importantly, they make my feet happy!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Re: shoes, I have Sam Edelman flats and I like them for ballet flats. They’re nowhere near running shoes in terms of comfort or structure, but they have a little bit of extra cushioning through the sole and in the heel and my tired-from-running feet are usually glad for it. I’ve been wanting Tieks for years. Someday I’ll cough up the $ (my Edelman’s are annual Christmas gifts from my MIL <3). 

ATTQOTD: I have never traveled for a race. But I really like the Pike’s Peek 10K (NOT Pike’s PeAk). It’s close, it’s mostly downhill, and I like the shirts they give out. I want to do it this year but I’m trying to decide if I can behave myself and do it as a LR instead of trying to PR.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Assuming it returns, my one race would forever be Star Wars Light Side at Disneyland.  If it doesn't return, then it's Star Wars Dark Side at Disney World.  

I don't view my additional vacation costs to Disneyland or Walt Disney World as part of the "cost" of running.  They are places I visited long before I started running and will continue to visit independently of running a race there.  Yes, signing up for multiple races that require can get very expensive, but at the same time it's also very possible to be a runner without ever signing up for a race.  

I believe it's kind of ridiculous to argue that the cost of running is becoming prohibitive when running does not require that you sign up for a race in a specific destination, be it Disney or your neighborhood.


----------



## dis_or_dat

@Dis5150 i love my dansko professional. It's not the prettiest or cheapest (psssst - you can get them for a better price on 6pm) but it's the only thing I wear at work. They last forever - I've gone through 2 pairs in over 10 years and only because a pint of detergent got inside 1 during a move. I highly suggest going to a shoe store to try them on. 

Tieks are my favorite flats. But I get blisters if I walk in them all day all week.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are allowed to only run one race that you have already participated in for the rest of your life and that race only, which one are you going to run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Without a doubt, the Boston Marathon would be my choice.



Since I have never run Boston I can't pick it.  I love the WDW marathon, but it's a marathon and those are hard.  So, I will go with the TOT 10 Miler.  Still remains the most fun race I have ever done.  Distance is enough to be challenging but also short enough to race hard for speed if you want.  I will say, it has to be at night and have the after party still.  If they move it to the morning, then I would pick WDW Marathon.   



rteetz said:


> Interesting article
> 
> Are races worth the money?
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/get-healthy-orlando/os-runners-pay-for-races-20180216-story.html
> 
> I know many of us would say yes but it’s something to ponder for sure.



When you can go to dinner and a movie and drop over $100 then $75-185 for an entry fee is no big deal as it is making me healthy.  I don't count the travel expenses in my cost to do the race because it comes out of my vacation time at work so it comes out of my vacation fund.


----------



## cavepig

Sleepless Knight said:


> I don't view my additional vacation costs to Disneyland or Walt Disney World as part of the "cost" of running.  They are places I visited long before I started running and will continue to visit independently of running a race there.  Yes, signing up for multiple races that require can get very expensive, but at the same time it's also very possible to be a runner without ever signing up for a race.
> 
> I believe it's kind of ridiculous to argue that the cost of running is becoming prohibitive when running does not require that you sign up for a race in a specific destination, be it Disney or your neighborhood.


So this, there are many people who run without doing a single race or hardly any & if any, only local.  Races are nice motivation but I agree costs of running is what you make of it & I also don't consider my Disney races costs of running as I would be going anyway so consider them just part of the entertainment costs like if I did dessert/holiday parties or something.


----------



## kleph

Sleepless Knight said:


> I believe it's kind of ridiculous to argue that the cost of running is becoming prohibitive when running does not require that you sign up for a race in a specific destination, be it Disney or your neighborhood.



i believe this is correct. there is a real distinction between a 'regular' race and a 'destination' race which is being blurred in this article. a lot of people will shell out a premium for a destination race like WDW but that's not necessarily their regular spending pattern. for example: if you want to run your first (and possibly only) marathon, putting that much of an investment in it can be reasonable since it's a single expense. even if you run marathons more often, it doesn't make sense pay a premium for every single race. if you are like me when I ran them regularly, you don't want to deal with thousands of runners each event you enter.

all of that's a lot different than entering local races that are priced much more reasonably, occur at all times of the year and will likely make up the bulk of one's racing (and, by extension, one's race-related expense).


----------



## KSellers88

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Find a more expensive brand and show him those first. This is the inoculation.
> 
> Then a few days later (after his immunity is built up), show him the real, less expensive shoes, that you really want.
> 
> Go out to eat to celebrate the money you just saved.



Genius!


----------



## Dis5150

dis_or_dat said:


> @Dis5150 i love my dansko professional. It's not the prettiest or cheapest (psssst - you can get them for a better price on 6pm) but it's the only thing I wear at work. They last forever - I've gone through 2 pairs in over 10 years and only because a pint of detergent got inside 1 during a move. I highly suggest going to a shoe store to try them on.
> 
> Tieks are my favorite flats. But I get blisters if I walk in them all day all week.



I totally forgot about 6pm! I have bought shoes from them before and they have great prices. Thanks!!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are allowed to only run one race that you have already participated in for the rest of your life and that race only, which one are you going to run?



I'd have to go Flying Pig.  Love that race and it is close enough that I could do it every year but far enough that it is a travel race.



rteetz said:


> Interesting article
> 
> Are races worth the money?
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/get-healthy-orlando/os-runners-pay-for-races-20180216-story.html
> 
> I know many of us would say yes but it’s something to ponder for sure.



I like to race and I like to travel.  I combine the two.  I don't really consider the travel costs as a race cost, they are vacation costs and I'm doing a race while there.  Do I think some races charge more than they are worth?  Yes, and that includes Disney which is why I am doing my first one in over 7 years.  In the end those races will start to see declines in attendance as runners find better value for money.  This isn't a bad thing.  Every herd needs culled from time to time.


----------



## kleph

this report is a year old but relevant to the current discussion. i expect Running USA will be posting the 2018 trend report any day now

*2017 U.S. Road Race Trends*

_Road race finisher total experiences slight year-over-year decline in 2016_

WICHITA, Kan. - (March 23, 2017) – For the third straight year, the number of road race finishers declined in the United States, as 16,957,100 runners crossed a finish line in 2016, a one percent decrease from the 17,114,800 finishers in 2015.

http://www.runningusa.org/2017-us-road-race-trends​


----------



## Jules76126

I have to say all this Tieks talk has me really want to buy a new pair.

I am lucky as there are a ton of local races in New England and we have family in 5 out of the 6 states so there is always somewhere to stay. If I wanted to run a race farther away, I would just make a vacation out of it.


----------



## Ariel484

Jules76126 said:


> I have to say all this Tieks talk has me really want to buy a new pair.
> 
> I am lucky as there are a ton of local races in New England and we have family in 5 out of the 6 states so there is always somewhere to stay. If I wanted to run a race farther away, I would just make a vacation out of it.


I just want to let you know...I saw your post yesterday and went to the Tieks website.  Remembered I had looked at them awhile back and thought they were too pricey.  Also remembered that I have a birthday coming up.....so yeah, my first pair will be at my house tomorrow.  Look what you've started!!

EDIT: I went with Azure Snake but there are like 4 other colors on my wishlist...


----------



## FredtheDuck

Ariel484 said:


> I just want to let you know...I saw your post yesterday and went to the Tieks website.  Remembered I had looked at them awhile back and thought they were too pricey.  Also remembered that I have a birthday coming up.....so yeah, my first pair will be at my house tomorrow.  Look what you've started!!



Ha! So the enabler gets enabled... my how the tables have turned! : )


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> I have 3 World Major marathons this year, each requiring travel (2 involving a plane).  It is expensive, but this is what I like to do and spend money on.  I am lucky to have a husband who loves to come with me and spectate almost as much as I love to race (funny, he rarely sees me do a local race).  And you are right, prices just keep going up and up...I really want to do Berlin, but $$$ is holding me back along with logistics of child care.  I keep saying I will do it when I don't need a baby sitter anymore.



I have a friend that completed the world majors with the last one being Tokyo. Doing those races has to be a cool way to see parts of the world.


----------



## Ariel484

FredtheDuck said:


> Ha! So the enabler gets enabled... my how the tables have turned! : )


It's time for a new generation of posters to enable...


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *In running there are many challenge type events. Some have officials names, others only exist online and the only acknowledgment you may get is internet cred. However, they exist. Do you have any type of race challenge that you would like to complete, working on, or would like to do? 

ATTQOTD: I cant say there is one would like to do, some sound interesting, but I just dont see them playing out. The closest thing I would like to do is a IM, which doesnt really fall into this discussion, but its what I got.


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: The Bicentennial. but there is no way i would survive it at this point in my life.


----------



## Miranda

flav said:


> That one is my to do list... In a few year.


I did it in 2016 and it was great even though it was pouring rain the entire time!  The race organization was amazing, the pasta dinner the night before up at the ski lodge was so relaxing and enjoyable sitting out on the grass with our dog listening to the music (it was nice and sunny the day before), and the course support (bands along the course, townspeople who came out to cheer the race, etc) was great even in all the rain.

I was registered again for last year and hoping for a better weather experience, but I was injured and couldn't run it.  I'll definitely be doing it again in the future... I only did not sign up again this year because last year due to the same injury missed another HM in May (Wallis Sands here in NH) that had a deferral policy/credit of 75% of the race fee as a credit towards another registration within 1 year with the same race company.  They mostly do triathlons, so my only option really was to do Wallis Sands again to not lose out on the credit, and I only wanted to do one spring HM this year.

I might register for it next year, I'm not sure yet.  I want to but it's hard having 2 hobbies that primarily have big events or require longer training on the weekends.   My other hobby is dog agility, and trials are always on weekends.  I'm struggling right now with FOMO about some trials that are happening in April and early May that I want to attend, but I'm getting into the longer long run part of my training for May and there's just not enough hours in the days or energy in the legs to do both right now, especially when trials usually start at 7:00 AM and are a 1-2 hour drive each way, longer runs are creeping up towards the 2-2.5 hour range, and I have a fast dog that I need to book it around the ring to keep up with.   I might need to investigate shifting my days around for future plans so my long runs are like on Monday or something.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In running there are many challenge type events. Some have officials names, others only exist online and the only acknowledgment you may get is internet cred. However, they exist. Do you have any type of race challenge that you would like to complete, working on, or would like to do?



I'm doing an unofficial challenge this year that many Chicagoans do...but I don't really think it has a name.  The first "official" race of the running season in Chicago is the BOA Shamrock Shuffle 8k and it shares the same start and finish lines as the marathon and is run by the same organizers.  Then the "official" close of the race season (although not really because there are always races) is the BOA Chicago marathon.  So this year I'm completing that and have gotten the first one done.  The second part will be harder 

This was the 39th shuffle and will be the 41st marathon.  So I imagine a lot of people have already completed this two-fer.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I don't know if this counts: I set up my own challenge weekend a couple of years ago and ran 5 5Ks in one weekend. I would like to try to duplicate that, maybe even go for 6!. In Atlanta in the spring, there can be 30-40 races to chose from. The race directors are so booked up, some of the races are afternoon races and the also have 'early' and 'mid' morning races. To hit 6, I would need to find a Friday night race, a double morning, a single morning, and 2 afternoon races. Off to the running calendar I go!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In running there are many challenge type events. Some have officials names, others only exist online and the only acknowledgment you may get is internet cred. However, they exist. Do you have any type of race challenge that you would like to complete, working on, or would like to do?


Disney challenges are the big ones I do. I am currently signed up for the Wine and Dine challenge and probably one for January as well. I would definitely like to do other challenges outside of Disney but I am not sure what to do yet as we don't really have many options for that in WI.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: The challenge of 1 race distance is enough for me!! I honestly can't see myself ever participating in a multi-race challenge.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Cedar Point, my "home" park has a Run and Ride race series and I was planning their 2 course challenge. I like that I could do a 5k and a quarter marathon (i don't see why this couldn't be a 10k but whatever) and still get the challenge medal. I'm not quite ready for a half yet. It will have to wait until next summer because I'm doing the 5k and 10k at wine and dine this fall. So instead I'm settling for the 1mile family run at Cedar Point with my 7 year old.


----------



## roxymama

Oh I forgot I have done the Rock n Roll remix challenge twice which is to run a race Sat and Sun.  Luckily they have both a 10k & half on Sunday so for two years I ran a 5k/10k combo and still got the same bonus guitar medal the 5k/HM crowd gets.  That may chuff some of the longer distance runners, but it's July and I just CAN'T with heat for halves.  Plus...bling!
edited to add that @michigandergirl also did this strategy once with me 

No Disney challenges yet but one day.


----------



## JBinORL

March Stats
Distance: 114.21 miles
Time: 17:30:49
Avg. Pace: 9:12/mile
Elevation Gain: 703 (damn you Florida)

Year To Date Miles: 317.37


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I am interested in the idea of a challenge, but have yet to find one where the logistics work for me.


----------



## Wendy98

Ariel484 said:


> I just want to let you know...I saw your post yesterday and went to the Tieks website.  Remembered I had looked at them awhile back and thought they were too pricey.  Also remembered that I have a birthday coming up.....so yeah, my first pair will be at my house tomorrow.  Look what you've started!!
> 
> EDIT: I went with Azure Snake but there are like 4 other colors on my wishlist...


Add me to that list...I hope they work.  My feet are a mess!

Everyone post a pic of your feet in your new shoes tomorrow?


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I'd love to do a challenge outside of runDisney, but want a unique experience.  Vacation Races has some cool stuff through national parks which include a 5K then a half the following day.


----------



## jennamfeo

Wendy98 said:


> Add me to that list...I hope they work.  My feet are a mess!
> 
> Everyone post a pic of your feet in your new shoes tomorrow?


I'm so excited for everyone who bought some Tieks! They really are my favorite flats. Can't wait to get a fun colored pair next!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: If I survive Dopey, I would want to do the Flying Pig 4-way challenge. The name alone is enough for me to want to do it but as a bonus I would totally eat a 4-way Cincinnati Chili immediately following the marathon. Also, if they ever bring back the Disneyland races, I would do the "Avenge to Vegas" challenge, where you do the Super Hero Half in the morning and then drive to Vegas to do the Rock N Roll Half at night.


----------



## cavepig

Anyone get the Saucony Dunkin Donut shoes? I saw they sold out super fast!


as for Challenges I've only done Run Disney ones, never thought of others & don't know of any local ones.


----------



## Ariel484

Wendy98 said:


> Add me to that list...I hope they work.  My feet are a mess!
> 
> Everyone post a pic of your feet in your new shoes tomorrow?


Which ones did you get?? I am eyeing the leopard ones now...


jennamfeo said:


> I'm so excited for everyone who bought some Tieks! They really are my favorite flats. Can't wait to get a fun colored pair next!
> 
> View attachment 313901


Glad to read another good review!! I totally would have picked the matte black, but I have a black pair of TOMS that aren't dead yet, so I felt like I should go for something different...


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In running there are many challenge type events. Some have officials names, others only exist online and the only acknowledgment you may get is internet cred. However, they exist. Do you have any type of race challenge that you would like to complete, working on, or would like to do?


There is a local race series that offers a "Crown of the Sound" half marathon challenge. Complete three half marathons during the calendar year and earn an extra crown medal. I completed the challenge in 2015 as part of my eight half marathon goal. Since that goal was a little aggressive, I just focused on Disneyland half marathons (Star Wars and Tink) in 2016 and 2017.

With the Disneyland races gone, 2018 is all about running local again. While I decided not to go for the Crown of the Sound this year, I am returning to those three races (and a fourth I ran before it was discontinued in 2014). I PRed the St. Paddy's Day 10k and just registered for the Tacoma Narrows half. I will also register for two of their fall/winter 10k's including their Christmas themed race! Let's call it the unofficial "Tiara of the Sound" challenge, LOL!


----------



## Jules76126

I would love to get one of the hot pink Tieks, but I think I will probably get a boring color that I can wear to work like my grey ones. I wish they had sales.


----------



## Wendy98

Ariel484 said:


> Which ones did you get?? I am eyeing the leopard ones now...



These bad boys are headed my way:


----------



## Ariel484

@Wendy98 Ooooh. Pretty sure that's one of many on my wishlist!


----------



## Dis5150

@Ariel484 @Wendy98 So jealous! I haven't worked up the courage to mention them to DH yet....

ETA: I want the Lovestruck ones!


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> @Ariel484 @Wendy98 So jealous! I haven't worked up the courage to mention them to DH yet....
> 
> ETA: I want the Lovestruck ones!


Husband just got himself a pair of nice near noise-canceling headphones for his birthday last week, so I used that as my bargaining chip! The timing worked out well for me.


----------



## roxymama

Ariel484 said:


> Husband just got himself a pair of nice near noise-canceling headphones for his birthday last week, so I used that as my bargaining chip! The timing worked out well for me.



Just wait to tell him you bought new shoes until he has the noise cancelling headphones on.


----------



## SarahDisney

Ariel484 said:


> Husband just got himself a pair of nice near noise-canceling headphones for his birthday last week, so I used that as my bargaining chip! The timing worked out well for me.



Surprisingly, before tax, my noise-cancelling headphones cost less than a pair of Tieks. Which is why I have the headphones and not the shoes (that plus I can just wear sneakers to work if I want)


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> Just wait to tell him you bought new shoes until he has the noise cancelling headphones on.


He knows! I told him the cost was similar to his headphones via text message, so he knows.  


SarahDisney said:


> Surprisingly, before tax, my noise-cancelling headphones cost less than a pair of Tieks. Which is why I have the headphones and not the shoes (that plus I can just wear sneakers to work if I want)


His were more expensive than the Tieks, so I'm winning!


----------



## LilyJC

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In running there are many challenge type events. Some have officials names, others only exist online and the only acknowledgment you may get is internet cred. However, they exist. Do you have any type of race challenge that you would like to complete, working on, or would like to do?



I’ve done the Beach Cities Challenge 3 times while also qualifying for the Double Dog Dare (39+ miles) challenge twice, but at some point I’d really like to do the California Dreamin’ Challenge. It’s a combo of any race distance at Surf City and San Francisco. Last year would have been perfect as it was the 40th anniversary of the San Francisco Marathon, and I’m a complete sucker for anniversary bling. Unfortunately I dragged my feet too long and the first half marathon sold out.  Oh, and I also plan for my next Dopey Challenge to be in 2023 for even more anniversary bling!


----------



## Wendy98

Dis5150 said:


> @Ariel484 @Wendy98 So jealous! I haven't worked up the courage to mention them to DH yet....
> 
> ETA: I want the Lovestruck ones!


My husband is clueless with what I buy.  Stuff just shows up.  I mostly order stuff for the kids, until the big box from Running Warehouse comes because shoes were a super good deal.


----------



## KB0609

cavepig said:


> Anyone get the Saucony Dunkin Donut shoes? I saw they sold out super fast!


I wish! I wanted a pair because I love Dunkin' Donuts _and_ sprinkles! Oh well.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Wendy98 said:


> until the big box from Running Warehouse comes because shoes were a super good deal.



  You ordered _how_ many pairs?!?!


----------



## roxymama

Wendy98 said:


> My husband is clueless with what I buy.  Stuff just shows up.  I mostly order stuff for the kids, until the big box from Running Warehouse comes because shoes were a super good deal.



I mean you could tell him that you are now professionally sponsored and that is where all the shoes came from.  
And if he asks by who, you can just say him


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> You ordered _how_ many pairs?!?!



I'm still trying to convince my husband and father-in-law who are in the "one pair per year" camp that it is totally normal to have three pairs of the same exact shoe bought within a month span.   I've shown them pics of your's and other's shoe hoards as a way to say "see....three ain't so bad!"
Also I'm saving my peacocks for June


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Wendy98 said:


> My husband is clueless with what I buy.  Stuff just shows up.  I mostly order stuff for the kids, until the big box from Running Warehouse comes because shoes were a super good deal.



My husband is in banking, so I tease him that he knows when I spend $ before I even do. I can't hide anything (not that I have anything to hide, but still...  )


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In running there are many challenge type events. Some have officials names, others only exist online and the only acknowledgment you may get is internet cred. However, they exist. Do you have any type of race challenge that you would like to complete, working on, or would like to do?



I have done a few challenges and really like them.  I did the 4-way at Flying Pig, I-Challenge at the Illinois Marathon, Nut Job Challenge at the Frederick Running Festival, Elk Challenge at the RMNP Half, and the 8K/Half Challenge for Cleveland twice.

I have always wanted Disney to come up with an Epcot festival challenge where they add a spring Flower & Garden race weekend and give some extra medal if you do that half and the W&D half.


----------



## SheHulk

I am sure this has come up in this board before, but what does everybody do with their running shoes after they can’t wear them for running anymore? I hate to just throw them away for some reason but they are too gross to hand down. I can feel DHs aggravation every time he glances over at my growing running shoe graveyard in the corner of our bedroom.
PS In related news I bought a new pair of running shoes today and I’m retiring yet another pair 
PPS I saw The Mayor if Running Bart Yasso on the trail again today! I didn’t stop him but I did call out “Thanks for everything!” He’s a very nice man. You can tell he’s mostly retired from traveling around because he is running near home more.


----------



## SheHulk

Also thanks a lot everybody, every google driven ad on this site is now Tieks for me. I just took a little peek at their website...


----------



## SarahDisney

SheHulk said:


> I am sure this has come up in this board before, but what does everybody do with their running shoes after they can’t wear them for running anymore? I hate to just throw them away for some reason but they are too gross to hand down. I can feel DHs aggravation every time he glances over at my growing running shoe graveyard in the corner of our bedroom.
> PS In related news I bought a new pair of running shoes today and I’m retiring yet another pair
> PPS I saw The Mayor if Running Bart Yasso on the trail again today! I didn’t stop him but I did call out “Thanks for everything!” He’s a very nice man. You can tell he’s mostly retired from traveling around because he is running near home more.



I wear them as every day shoes for about a year, then trash them.
But my shoes also tend to be in decent condition after I'm done running in them, just not as well cushioned as before. Not sure if you have that option ... depends on the condition of the shoes.

Congrats on the new shoes


----------



## PCFriar80

SheHulk said:


> I am sure this has come up in this board before, but what does everybody do with their running shoes after they can’t wear them for running anymore? I hate to just throw them away for some reason but they are too gross to hand down. I can feel DHs aggravation every time he glances over at my growing running shoe graveyard in the corner of our bedroom.
> PS In related news I bought a new pair of running shoes today and I’m retiring yet another pair
> PPS I saw The Mayor if Running Bart Yasso on the trail again today! I didn’t stop him but I did call out “Thanks for everything!” He’s a very nice man. You can tell he’s mostly retired from traveling around because he is running near home more.



Evolution of my running shoes.  Run for 3 - 4 months [350 miles] with the new ones, then they become everyday shoes for hanging out, shopping, banking, and then the final migration is for lawn mowing and yard work.  So, I always have 3 pairs of shoes that are "active" in some form.  Don't even ask me how many new pairs I have queued up for the start of the rotation!


----------



## GreatLakes

SheHulk said:


> I am sure this has come up in this board before, but what does everybody do with their running shoes after they can’t wear them for running anymore? I hate to just throw them away for some reason but they are too gross to hand down. I can feel DHs aggravation every time he glances over at my growing running shoe graveyard in the corner of our bedroom.
> PS In related news I bought a new pair of running shoes today and I’m retiring yet another pair
> PPS I saw The Mayor if Running Bart Yasso on the trail again today! I didn’t stop him but I did call out “Thanks for everything!” He’s a very nice man. You can tell he’s mostly retired from traveling around because he is running near home more.



They become shoes that I just wear for whatever but I have to throw out the oldest ones from time to time.


----------



## LSUlakes

Touringplans folks, lets say for some reason you either do not have the app or a smart phone, how far in advance before a trip would you print out your plans and feel they should be accurate enough?


----------



## kleph

SheHulk said:


> I am sure this has come up in this board before, but what does everybody do with their running shoes after they can’t wear them for running anymore? I hate to just throw them away for some reason but they are too gross to hand down. I can feel DHs aggravation every time he glances over at my growing running shoe graveyard in the corner of our bedroom.
> PS In related news I bought a new pair of running shoes today and I’m retiring yet another pair
> PPS I saw The Mayor if Running Bart Yasso on the trail again today! I didn’t stop him but I did call out “Thanks for everything!” He’s a very nice man. You can tell he’s mostly retired from traveling around because he is running near home more.



a lot of running stores will take them and then donate them to charity. they might not be good to run in anymore but they got lots of miles left for folks without.


----------



## SheHulk

kleph said:


> a lot of running stores will take them and then donate them to charity. they might not be good to run in anymore but they got lots of miles left for folks without.


Thanks! I can ask them.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In running there are many challenge type events. Some have officials names, others only exist online and the only acknowledgment you may get is internet cred. However, they exist. Do you have any type of race challenge that you would like to complete, working on, or would like to do?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I cant say there is one would like to do, some sound interesting, but I just dont see them playing out. The closest thing I would like to do is a IM, which doesnt really fall into this discussion, but its what I got.


Currently training for all 3 races at this month's Star Wars The Dark Side.  This will be my first 5K ever and first all races in a single weekend.  I have successfully finished the 2012 Coast to Coast, 2015 and 2016 Light Side Challenges, and the 2017 Light Side/Dark Side/Kessel Run/Coast to Coast challenges.  

If I ever talk myself into a full, it will likely be part of Goofy or Dopey.  For me any appeal of a challenge relates to the race experience(s).  



run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: The challenge of 1 race distance is enough for me!! I honestly can't see myself ever participating in a multi-race challenge.


I used to think that way.  And then runDisney announced the Rebel Challenge and Star Wars got me.  One advantage of a challenge is that it makes sleeping the next before the long race much easier.  

I will say that I did enjoy the 2017 Avengers race weekend where I only ran the half although it felt kind of strange to sleep in on the day of the 10K.


----------



## jennamfeo

SheHulk said:


> I am sure this has come up in this board before, but what does everybody do with their running shoes after they can’t wear them for running anymore? I hate to just throw them away for some reason but they are too gross to hand down. I can feel DHs aggravation every time he glances over at my growing running shoe graveyard in the corner of our bedroom.
> PS In related news I bought a new pair of running shoes today and I’m retiring yet another pair
> PPS I saw The Mayor if Running Bart Yasso on the trail again today! I didn’t stop him but I did call out “Thanks for everything!” He’s a very nice man. You can tell he’s mostly retired from traveling around because he is running near home more.


This is a great question. I don't have a lot of graveyard shoes, if you will. I literally have two "old" pairs from the last 5 years because I was a firm believer in running being a cheap hobby and I ran my first pair of shoes into the ground. But I am not the kind of person who just wears running shoes on errands unless the gym or running was happening before or after. I will definitely look into donating my second pair, but my first pair means a lot to me so I'll let my kid worry about what to do with them when I die. Along with all my race medals. Hahaha.


----------



## LSUlakes

SheHulk said:


> I am sure this has come up in this board before, but what does everybody do with their running shoes after they can’t wear them for running anymore? I hate to just throw them away for some reason but they are too gross to hand down. I can feel DHs aggravation every time he glances over at my growing running shoe graveyard in the corner of our bedroom.
> PS In related news I bought a new pair of running shoes today and I’m retiring yet another pair
> PPS I saw The Mayor if Running Bart Yasso on the trail again today! I didn’t stop him but I did call out “Thanks for everything!” He’s a very nice man. You can tell he’s mostly retired from traveling around because he is running near home more.



Once done with the running, they become shoes for tailgates, or the parks, and then become yard work shoes. Some also become throw shoes for a marathon. I will wear a old pair to a race that i may get my feet wet and have to just sit around for a long time. Before the race starts I change socks and shoes and the old ones get retired or placed in a donation bin if available. The idea of starting a race with wet shoes that have been on my feet for a few hours already does not sit well with me.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In running there are many challenge type events. Some have officials names, others only exist online and the only acknowledgment you may get is internet cred. However, they exist. Do you have any type of race challenge that you would like to complete, working on, or would like to do?



There are quite a few challenge-type events I'd like to do one day, including:

Sea to Summit triathlon 
Everesting 
Finish the Seven Continents Club




SheHulk said:


> I am sure this has come up in this board before, but what does everybody do with their running shoes after they can’t wear them for running anymore?



I bring them to a running store which clean and donates them to people in need.



> PPS I saw The Mayor if Running Bart Yasso on the trail again today! I didn’t stop him but I did call out “Thanks for everything!” He’s a very nice man. You can tell he’s mostly retired from traveling around because he is running near home more.



He's a very nice guy, even if a few years ago he accepted an invite to DATW and then stood us up.


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> I'm still trying to convince my husband and father-in-law who are in the "one pair per year" camp that it is totally normal to have three pairs of the same exact shoe bought within a month span.   I've shown them pics of your's and other's shoe hoards as a way to say "see....three ain't so bad!"
> Also I'm saving my peacocks for June



Happy to help the cause!


----------



## beatlecat42

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In running there are many challenge type events. Some have officials names, others only exist online and the only acknowledgment you may get is internet cred. However, they exist. Do you have any type of race challenge that you would like to complete, working on, or would like to do?



I've done a couple of the R'n'R remixes, I enjoyed the "Road Apple" challenge last year (two half marathons in Lancaster, PA -- not only does the second one give you a medal that's an actual horseshoe, but if you do both, you get a plaque complete with genuine (cleaned) shellacked "road apples").  And the Baltimoron (5k plus a half marathon on the same day).  Not sure which others I'd be interested in, but open to hearing about more.


----------



## JulieODC

Maybe someday I’ll do a full runDisney weekend. Not Dopey though!!

There’s a new 10 mile series in New England that I’m eyeing - 10 milers in a Newport, Portland, ME, and Vermont. More of a series than a challenge because they occur in different seasons.


----------



## sourire

Ariel484 said:


> His were more expensive than the Tieks, so I'm winning!


I think that means you guys can now go out to dinner...is that right, @OldSlowGoofyGuy?



SheHulk said:


> PPS I saw The Mayor if Running Bart Yasso on the trail again today! I didn’t stop him but I did call out “Thanks for everything!” He’s a very nice man. You can tell he’s mostly retired from traveling around because he is running near home more.


This is awesome!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

sourire said:


> I think that means you guys can now go out to dinner...is that right, @OldSlowGoofyGuy?



Correct: Cost of headphones (or table saw or whatever) - cost of new shoes = instant savings, to be spent on dinner to celebrate the savings.

I don't know why people think math is so hard.


----------



## SarahDisney

So ... question. Being a lightly independent person (or as independent as one can be when living with my parents), I don't have to justify my spending to anyone. How do I decide when to go out to dinner? Is it any time I buy shoes? Or do the shoes have to be on sale?


----------



## Ariel484

sourire said:


> I think that means you guys can now go out to dinner...is that right, @OldSlowGoofyGuy?
> 
> 
> This is awesome!





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Correct: Cost of headphones (or table saw or whatever) - cost of new shoes = instant savings, to be spent on dinner to celebrate the savings.
> 
> I don't know why people think math is so hard.


Sweet! I’ll let Mr. Ariel484 know!


----------



## Miranda

JulieODC said:


> Maybe someday I’ll do a full runDisney weekend. Not Dopey though!!
> 
> There’s a new 10 mile series in New England that I’m eyeing - 10 milers in a Newport, Portland, ME, and Vermont. More of a series than a challenge because they occur in different seasons.


My running group was thinking about doing that... but then Portland sold out before any of us registered.  I can't say I was super thrilled about the course for that one... it was almost entirely on the worst parts of the Old Port HM course.


----------



## Sanchez

Last night I purchased ON Cloudflash racing flats for 5 and 10k races. Any reviews on the brand and/or the flats? For shorter races do you prefer flats?

I have primarily used Brooks Glycerin for training but am not big on the 15s. I am looking at the ON Cloudsurfer to add to the rotation.


----------



## tidefan

Question for you guys:

I am old school, so I don't like to run with anything.  I don't take my phone, because it doesn't sit in my pocket well while running.  I also don't use any wearable.  I just use my good ol' Timex watch and set it to Chrono.  My question is, if I want an app to record my running, what is the best one to use for manual entry of runs?  I used to use LFConnect, but they recently updated the app and I can't log a run longer than 99 minutes and 99 seconds (go figure).

Anyway, I just want it to report my miles/calories/time by week/month/year, etc. in an easy to use format.  I looked at Endomondo and Strava, but neither seemed to do what I wanted it to do very well..


----------



## Wendy98

SheHulk said:


> I am sure this has come up in this board before, but what does everybody do with their running shoes after they can’t wear them for running anymore? I hate to just throw them away for some reason but they are too gross to hand down. I can feel DHs aggravation every time he glances over at my growing running shoe graveyard in the corner of our bedroom.
> PS In related news I bought a new pair of running shoes today and I’m retiring yet another pair
> PPS I saw The Mayor if Running Bart Yasso on the trail again today! I didn’t stop him but I did call out “Thanks for everything!” He’s a very nice man. You can tell he’s mostly retired from traveling around because he is running near home more.


Appropriate that you ask this...I just gathered up about 6 old pairs of my shoes and a few old running shoes from my kids.  I took them to the Fleet Feet store that I run for and POOF, the donation bin is gone.  They had always collected them and donated them to an outside group that recycles them.  Turns out, the guy from the organization was busted for selling the used shoes, so FF cut the ties with them.  They are currently researching a new place (hopefully local) to work with.

Other running stores do the same, but now I am worried where the shoes are really going.  For now, I have a garbage bag filled with old running shoes in my car.


----------



## LilyJC

tidefan said:


> Question for you guys:
> 
> I am old school, so I don't like to run with anything.  I don't take my phone, because it doesn't sit in my pocket well while running.  I also don't use any wearable.  I just use my good ol' Timex watch and set it to Chrono.  My question is, if I want an app to record my running, what is the best one to use for manual entry of runs?  I used to use LFConnect, but they recently updated the app and I can't log a run longer than 99 minutes and 99 seconds (go figure).
> 
> Anyway, I just want it to report my miles/calories/time by week/month/year, etc. in an easy to use format.  I looked at Endomondo and Strava, but neither seemed to do what I wanted it to do very well..



I manually enter my run data into the  Runtastic app mainly to keep track of shoe mileage. I’m fairly certain it would also allow you to track everything else you are wanting to record.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> So ... question. Being a lightly independent person (or as independent as one can be when living with my parents), I don't have to justify my spending to anyone. How do I decide when to go out to dinner? Is it any time I buy shoes? Or do the shoes have to be on sale?



I think dinner and shoes are mutually inclusive [using a venn diagram for math purposes]; therefore no shoes, no service!  The sale part = x.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In running there are many challenge type events. Some have officials names, others only exist online and the only acknowledgment you may get is internet cred. However, they exist. Do you have any type of race challenge that you would like to complete, working on, or would like to do?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I cant say there is one would like to do, some sound interesting, but I just dont see them playing out. The closest thing I would like to do is a IM, which doesnt really fall into this discussion, but its what I got.



I think at some point I would like to do Goofy.  I used to want to do Dopey but I really want to enjoy my vacation and all those early mornings would take away from that for me.  I also wouldn't mind doing a short ultra someday.  But given my doctor told me no races over a 10K I don't know how realistic that is.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Registering, training for and running the WnD Two Course Challenge last year is what really hooked me into longer distances running. It was my first half marathon. I liked it so much that my second half is part of the Ottawa Voyageur Challenge (5k+10k+half) and my third is a RnR Remix. I like to dedicate a full weekend instead of a few hours for a race, it makes it more of an event.

Edit: The Lumberjack (2k+5k+10k+full) and/or Dopey Challenge will probably be in my running path one day.

And regarding costs, I do keep track of how much races and expenses linked to travel costs, separated by categories so I compare apples with apples. I will eventually ponder as to what each brought i.e. were the benefits (in a very wide sense) worth the costs (not only monetary) and what will I prefer to do next with my time, money, family, etc


----------



## FFigawi

tidefan said:


> Question for you guys:
> 
> I am old school, so I don't like to run with anything.  I don't take my phone, because it doesn't sit in my pocket well while running.  I also don't use any wearable.  I just use my good ol' Timex watch and set it to Chrono.  My question is, if I want an app to record my running, what is the best one to use for manual entry of runs?  I used to use LFConnect, but they recently updated the app and I can't log a run longer than 99 minutes and 99 seconds (go figure).
> 
> Anyway, I just want it to report my miles/calories/time by week/month/year, etc. in an easy to use format.  I looked at Endomondo and Strava, but neither seemed to do what I wanted it to do very well..



Look into Daily Mile or Training Peaks. Both make it easy to add entries and get reports.


----------



## flav

Regarding running pants/shorts/skirts’ pockets:
I went for my long run last weekend and, because it was warmer, just had my long running pants and long sleeves tech shirts. That meant no jacket pockets but I realised my long pants had two pockets on the thighs, one zip pocket on the back and one little waist inside pocket. I found it great to be able to put my phone, fuel, card, keys where they belonged and nothing moved. So I went shopping for the summer equivalent capri but could only find two (one Nike with one mesh pocket and one NB), both of which were made of thick material. Any suggestions for alternative pants/shorts/skirt? I have other type of carriers (belt, armband...) that is not what I am looking for.


----------



## LSUlakes

tidefan said:


> Question for you guys:
> 
> I am old school, so I don't like to run with anything.  I don't take my phone, because it doesn't sit in my pocket well while running.  I also don't use any wearable.  I just use my good ol' Timex watch and set it to Chrono.  My question is, if I want an app to record my running, what is the best one to use for manual entry of runs?  I used to use LFConnect, but they recently updated the app and I can't log a run longer than 99 minutes and 99 seconds (go figure).
> 
> Anyway, I just want it to report my miles/calories/time by week/month/year, etc. in an easy to use format.  I looked at Endomondo and Strava, but neither seemed to do what I wanted it to do very well..



runtastic or whatever it is called is a good one. You could also download myfitnesspal if you plan on tracking calories and the two apps work together i believe. Unless you have a HRM I would not put much trust into what it says you burn calorie wise, as its just using a formula. A good rule of thumb is 100 calories per mile regardless of pace.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Motivation.... Who picks you up when your motivation lacks?

ATTQOTD: My running buddy that lives out of state will call me when he notices a lack of runs from me on Garmin. First he is making sure everything is ok, and then he tells me to get off my but as long as everything is going good.


----------



## Miranda

flav said:


> Regarding running pants/shorts/skirts’ pockets:
> I went for my long run last weekend and, because it was warmer, just had my long running pants and long sleeves tech shirts. That meant no jacket pockets but I realised my long pants had two pockets on the thighs, one zip pocket on the back and one little waist inside pocket. I found it great to be able to put my phone, fuel, card, keys where they belonged and nothing moved. So I went shopping for the summer equivalent capri but could only find two (one Nike with one mesh pocket and one NB), both of which were made of thick material. Any suggestions for alternative pants/shorts/skirt? I have other type of carriers (belt, armband...) that is not what I am looking for.


I don't actually have any pants/capris that I run in that have pockets, but I have over 30 Sparkle Skirts that do. 

I have some capris from Happy Puppies that have pockets, and I want to love them because they are sooooo comfy, but the material is not good for me. I am very tall (6'0" with 34" inseam) and the capris are neither long enough nor grippy/tight at the calf, so they hit me on the widest part of my calf and immediately slide up and bunch up just below my knee and that bugs me, I am constantly tugging them down when I wear them even just casually.

I think Athleta makes pocket bottoms, although they are pricier than the ones I usually just get at Old Navy.  Sparkle Skirts also makes capris and shorts in addition to skirts, but I haven't tried them.


----------



## Dis5150

flav said:


> Regarding running pants/shorts/skirts’ pockets:
> I went for my long run last weekend and, because it was warmer, just had my long running pants and long sleeves tech shirts. That meant no jacket pockets but I realised my long pants had two pockets on the thighs, one zip pocket on the back and one little waist inside pocket. I found it great to be able to put my phone, fuel, card, keys where they belonged and nothing moved. So I went shopping for the summer equivalent capri but could only find two (one Nike with one mesh pocket and one NB), both of which were made of thick material. Any suggestions for alternative pants/shorts/skirt? I have other type of carriers (belt, armband...) that is not what I am looking for.


http://www.oiselle.com/shop/running-bottoms/pocket-jogger-shorts

https://www.senitaathletics.com/col...cts/high-waisted-rio-shorts-7-in-inseam-black

I have both of these and love them! The Oiselle are pricey but they are my favorite! Two thigh pockets, one back zip pocket and two mesh back pockets. I used them for my last marathon and they worked perfectly! I use the Senita ones mostly for training runs. they have two thigh pockets and one waist inside pocket. 

Also Sparkle Skirts have awesome pockets! I am not currently in love with their customer service, although they did make my purchase right in the end.


----------



## Ariel484

flav said:


> Regarding running pants/shorts/skirts’ pockets:
> I went for my long run last weekend and, because it was warmer, just had my long running pants and long sleeves tech shirts. That meant no jacket pockets but I realised my long pants had two pockets on the thighs, one zip pocket on the back and one little waist inside pocket. I found it great to be able to put my phone, fuel, card, keys where they belonged and nothing moved. So I went shopping for the summer equivalent capri but could only find two (one Nike with one mesh pocket and one NB), both of which were made of thick material. Any suggestions for alternative pants/shorts/skirt? I have other type of carriers (belt, armband...) that is not what I am looking for.


For skirts, I would check out SparkleSkirts or INKnBURN.  I know Lululemon also makes skirts but I'm not sure how good the pockets are, have never tried their skirts.

Shorts - INKnBURN has a few different types of shorts that all have 2 pockets.  SparkleSkirts makes shorts with pockets, too (I think they're called SparkleBottoms)

Capris - INKnBURN and Lululemon...Athleta, and SparkleSkirts also makes capris

All of these brands are priced similarly (that is to say, not cheap).  I think INKnBURN, SparkleSkirts and Lululemon are really good quality, so I'm willing to pay for stuff from them.  I've never tried Athleta for running, but I think they are a *little* cheaper and I know it's a popular brand.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: DD28 is really good about motivating me to run and I try to return the favor.


----------



## Dis5150

Just an FYI for people like me who hate paying shipping - Sierra Trading Post has free shipping today (ends at midnight) on all orders (no minimum). They are a great place to get a good deal on running socks (and other running clothes).


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Motivation.... Who picks you up when your motivation lacks?



Not necessarily a who, but a what for me.  The Boston Marathon finish line.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Motivation.... Who picks you up when your motivation lacks?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My running buddy that lives out of state will call me when he notices a lack of runs from me on Garmin. First he is making sure everything is ok, and then he tells me to get off my but as long as everything is going good.



My friends do this for me too


----------



## Princess KP

flav said:


> Regarding running pants/shorts/skirts’ pockets:
> I went for my long run last weekend and, because it was warmer, just had my long running pants and long sleeves tech shirts. That meant no jacket pockets but I realised my long pants had two pockets on the thighs, one zip pocket on the back and one little waist inside pocket. I found it great to be able to put my phone, fuel, card, keys where they belonged and nothing moved. So I went shopping for the summer equivalent capri but could only find two (one Nike with one mesh pocket and one NB), both of which were made of thick material. Any suggestions for alternative pants/shorts/skirt? I have other type of carriers (belt, armband...) that is not what I am looking for.


Lululemon has a bunch of crops with pockets. These are my favourite.
https://shop.lululemon.com/p/women-crops/Pace-Rival-Crop/_/prod7050001?color=0001


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Motivation.... Who picks you up when your motivation lacks?



I have no other people in my daily life that run. Mostly my motivation is all intrinsic. When it fails me I have to make sure I have something to train for like a race or some type of weight loss goal, like buying jeans a size down. Shopping helps.


----------



## JBinORL

DopeyBadger said:


> Not necessarily a who, but a what for me.  The Boston Marathon finish line.



Good answer. I'll amend it for me, to say "qualifying for Boston"


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> So ... question. Being a lightly independent person (or as independent as one can be when living with my parents), I don't have to justify my spending to anyone. How do I decide when to go out to dinner? Is it any time I buy shoes? Or do the shoes have to be on sale?


Anytime you dang well feel like it! 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Motivation.... Who picks you up when your motivation lacks?


Motivation is a funny thing. I have told my husband that I appreciate his encouragement and support, so when I say I don't want to run he'll usually use my own line of "I've got goals!" against me. And it works.  Telling someone that you are going to run that day and having them remind you definitely works.


----------



## TheHamm

flav said:


> Regarding running pants/shorts/skirts’ pockets:
> I went for my long run last weekend and, because it was warmer, just had my long running pants and long sleeves tech shirts. That meant no jacket pockets but I realized my long pants had two pockets on the thighs, one zip pocket on the back and one little waist inside pocket. I found it great to be able to put my phone, fuel, card, keys where they belonged and nothing moved. So I went shopping for the summer equivalent capri but could only find two (one Nike with one mesh pocket and one NB), both of which were made of thick material. Any suggestions for alternative pants/shorts/skirt? I have other type of carriers (belt, armband...) that is not what I am looking for.


As I cannot seem to drop the $$ on clothes without trying them on first, Athleta & lululemon are the locally available brands.  Athleta has several skirts & crops with hip/thigh pockets as well as a key pocket.  I prefer the Relay line as they are higher than the other pockets, more of a side/hip pocket and less total movement than a thigh pocket.  I found I am more particular on the pocket placement than I would have thought- I was so excited to get a pair of patagonia tights for winter running due to their coziness and the pocket, but I hate the pocket and my (comparatively tiny) phone often bounced right out of it.  I did not love the lululemon capris because of where they hit on my calf and returned them.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Motivation.... Who picks you up when your motivation lacks?


The recent memory of my preschoolers riding bikes and telling me I need to lace up my running shoes to keep up with them kept me going for much of the miserable winter.  It is more of short sprints than a long steady run chasing them! Staying healthy and keeping up with them is a large part of why I started running in the first place.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Motivation.... Who picks you up when your motivation lacks?



Good question....most of time it is this burning fire inside me.  I think of my kids a lot when I run.  I think of my parents who died early from poor health.  I think of growing up overweight most of the time, not athletically inclined at all.  I think of the great people I have met through my running journey.  I think of being active in my future old age days and how I never want to stop doing this.  Sometimes, I think of a big IPA later after a good long run (I already have my eye on my after Boston drink).

There are many moments when I WANT to be motivated, but it just isn't happening.  I force myself to go through the motions, waiting for the motivation to kick in again.  Sometimes it takes awhile (like coming back from injury) and sometimes, bam, I am excited to do this again.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Bree said:


> ATTQOTD:  I'd love to do a challenge outside of runDisney, but want a unique experience.  Vacation Races has some cool stuff through national parks which include a 5K then a half the following day.



I completed the Appalachian Triple Challenge last year through Vacation Races - Shenandoah Half one weekend followed the next weekend by the Great Smoky Mountains 5K on Friday and the half on Saturday.  Both of the half-marathons were beautiful courses.  I really want to try some of their other races.



SheHulk said:


> I am sure this has come up in this board before, but what does everybody do with their running shoes after they can’t wear them for running anymore? I hate to just throw them away for some reason but they are too gross to hand down.



I have nowhere I can donate them to be reconditioned in town and have gotten into a habit strategically timing their mileage with a destination race.  Then I don't bring them home.



SarahDisney said:


> So ... question. Being a lightly independent person (or as independent as one can be when living with my parents), I don't have to justify my spending to anyone. How do I decide when to go out to dinner? Is it any time I buy shoes? Or do the shoes have to be on sale?



Others may disagree, but I think they have to be on sale.  Then you can treat yourself with the savings!



flav said:


> Regarding running pants/shorts/skirts’ pockets:
> I went for my long run last weekend and, because it was warmer, just had my long running pants and long sleeves tech shirts. That meant no jacket pockets but I realised my long pants had two pockets on the thighs, one zip pocket on the back and one little waist inside pocket. I found it great to be able to put my phone, fuel, card, keys where they belonged and nothing moved. So I went shopping for the summer equivalent capri but could only find two (one Nike with one mesh pocket and one NB), both of which were made of thick material. Any suggestions for alternative pants/shorts/skirt? I have other type of carriers (belt, armband...) that is not what I am looking for.



I just bought a couple of pairs of "Up for Anything Crops" from Athleta.  The side pockets work well and are easily accessible.  I have several Sparkle Skirts that I tend to only wear for races, but I also have a pair of Sparkle Bottoms, which are just the shorts.


----------



## PrincessV

SheHulk said:


> I am sure this has come up in this board before, but what does everybody do with their running shoes after they can’t wear them for running anymore?


My running shoes usually still look new-ish when I need to retire them, so they go to Goodwill. I use a totally different kind of shoe for walking around than running, so I never retire running shoes to everyday use.



LSUlakes said:


> Touringplans folks, lets say for some reason you either do not have the app or a smart phone, how far in advance before a trip would you print out your plans and feel they should be accurate enough?


As close to the trip as possible, as TP's data/calculations/predictions update constantly. But FWIW, I've been using their personalized plans since inception - I use them digitally through the app now, but spent many years using printed paper versions, and I don't find a huge variance between using them on the go vs. something created/finalized a couple days out.



Sanchez said:


> Last night I purchased ON Cloudflash racing flats for 5 and 10k races. Any reviews on the brand and/or the flats? For shorter races do you prefer flats?


I tried ON's once, but they weren't for me. Generally, yes, I prefer a lighter shoe for racing short distances, though I don't use actual racing flats (I use Newtons).



tidefan said:


> My question is, if I want an app to record my running, what is the best one to use for manual entry of runs?  I used to use LFConnect, but they recently updated the app and I can't log a run longer than 99 minutes and 99 seconds (go figure).


I use Runkeeper, the free version, to manually record runs. Quick, easy, keeps a lengthy history.



flav said:


> Any suggestions for alternative pants/shorts/skirt? I have other type of carriers (belt, armband...) that is not what I am looking for.


I only wear skirts/capris/tights with pockets! For capris, either Athleta (Be Free or Relay models) or Skirt Sports (Pocketopia) are my favorites. All of my skirts are from Skirt Sports - the Lioness has two leg pockets and a back zip pocket, while the Jette and Gym Girl Ultra have just the two leg pockets. (They make other skirts, too, but those 3 are the ones I wear.)


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: lack of motivation? I don't know what that is  Really, the only time I'm not motivated to run is when my body really needs a day off, so I give it one.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Motivation.... Who picks you up when your motivation lacks?


I think this is something I lack and have to rely on self motivation. I don't have a running buddy or anything.


----------



## DreamRunner1

I agree. I lack self-motivation. Especially in the winter. I’m hoping since I’m committing to the dopey in ‘19, that will be my motivation.


----------



## KB0609

PrincessV said:


> Skirt Sports (Pocketopia) are my favorites. All of my skirts are from Skirt Sports - the Lioness has two leg pockets and a back zip pocket, while the Jette and Gym Girl Ultra have just the two leg pockets. (They make other skirts, too, but those 3 are the ones I wear.)


Thanks for posting this! I've been wanting a running skirt but so far the only one I've found that I like is LuLuLemon and $$$ but I like these. Do the little grippers on the shorts do a good job of keeping them in place/not riding up? That's my BIGGEST problem with shorts.


----------



## PrincessV

KB0609 said:


> Thanks for posting this! I've been wanting a running skirt but so far the only one I've found that I like is LuLuLemon and $$$ but I like these. Do the little grippers on the shorts do a good job of keeping them in place/not riding up? That's my BIGGEST problem with shorts.


I used to avoid the grippy thingies like the plague because I was convinced they'd be uncomfortable! But my friend is a Skirt Sports Ambassador and finally convinced me to try one of the Lioness skirts that has the grippy thingies... SO comfortable! They do their job, but I don't feel them at all. Skirt Sports has somehow managed to make legs that are tight enough to stay put, but no so tight they dig in. That was the end for me: I'm now a Skirt Sports addict, lol!


----------



## Jules76126

DH is my running buddy. He is good at the motivation part. Wasn't really feeling like running yesterday - raining, high of 35, but he was like nope, we should go so we did.


----------



## AZMermaid

I would say DH keeps me motivated. But if he pushes too hard, it usually bites him in the butt- haha!

I like SparkleSkirts for the pockets. I have a pair of the capris and like them too. The drawstring is a loop which is really annoying so I haven't bought more, but then someone said the new ones don't have that drawstring- it is normal. I wish I would have known that before the sale!

On the other side of the spectrum, I ran Tuesday night and was like, oh boy. This is going to be one of my last evening runs. It was 89 and the sun was blazing! I prefer mornings anyway, but don't like to run in the dark. Now that the sun is up enough by 5:45 or so... I can switch back- and did today! I just did a quick 2, but it was really nice out- probably low 60s! My 10K on Saturday is Run the Runway- so it is on the runway at a local airport. I haven't done it before, but I am assuming no shade. It doesn't start till 7:35... so I am hoping it isn't too hot towards the end! The low for Sat is 68, which I figure will be before race time and climbing.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

SheHulk said:


> I am sure this has come up in this board before, but what does everybody do with their running shoes after they can’t wear them for running anymore?



I have a hierarchy of old running shoes:
Casual knock around shoes
'Clean' work shoes
'Messy' work shoes, reserved for mud, cutting the grass, painting, etc.
After that they go to the recycle bin at the Nike store

Every time I retire an active pair, they all get demoted in the hierarchy:
Current running shoes become casual shoes, casual shoes become clean work shoes...

ATTQOTD: not a 'who', but a 'what'. Fear: fear of getting old, or maybe it's fear of *not *getting old, fear of gaining weight, fear of getting slow(er), fear of no more PRs, fear of not being able to run anymore.

To put a positive spin on it, it's really the thought: 'You better keep doing this while you can.'


----------



## TheHamm

Jules76126 said:


> DH is my running buddy. He is good at the motivation part. Wasn't really feeling like running yesterday - raining, high of 35, but he was like nope, we should go so we did.


Way to go!  I totally would have skipped that!  I have figured out how to deal with snow, but not rain (or the sleet we had yesterday).  Do you change your gear in some fashion?


----------



## DopeyBadger

JBinORL said:


> Good answer. I'll amend it for me, to say "qualifying for Boston"



Well I guess that motivates me as well.  Still haven't checked that box off either.  October 7th.... October 7th..... October 7th....


----------



## FlashAM7

ATTQOTD: I tend to be the most motivated when others doubt what I can do. I had it in high school/college while playing soccer and still face it running today. When I first signed up for the 2018 WDW Marathon, my co-worker laughed and said "You know that's 26.2 miles right?". As well as another person claiming I couldn't run it under 4:30. I kept replaying those quotes in my head during training and especially after Mile 21 in the Marathon when I wanted to give up. Those kept me going.


----------



## Bree

flav said:


> Regarding running pants/shorts/skirts’ pockets:
> I went for my long run last weekend and, because it was warmer, just had my long running pants and long sleeves tech shirts. That meant no jacket pockets but I realised my long pants had two pockets on the thighs, one zip pocket on the back and one little waist inside pocket. I found it great to be able to put my phone, fuel, card, keys where they belonged and nothing moved. So I went shopping for the summer equivalent capri but could only find two (one Nike with one mesh pocket and one NB), both of which were made of thick material. Any suggestions for alternative pants/shorts/skirt? I have other type of carriers (belt, armband...) that is not what I am looking for.



I know you have gotten quite a few replies, but I'll answer anyway.

I wear 90% Athleta and refuse to run in anything without pockets.  Yes, they are expensive, but the last pair of Nike tights I bought were $80 so I don't think the pricing is too bad and IMO the quality is better.  Their Dobby Be Free Knickers are their lightest weight material.  For shorts I like their Be Free Shorts (bike type shorts).  Lululemon makes running skirts now with big pockets on the legs.  I'm actually going tomorrow to get a couple.


----------



## Sanchez

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: not a 'who', but a 'what'. Fear: fear of getting old, or maybe it's fear of *not *getting old, fear of gaining weight, fear of getting slow(er), fear of no more PRs, fear of not being able to run anymore.
> 
> To put a positive spin on it, it's really the thought: 'You better keep doing this while you can.'



I have similar thoughts. No one motivates me but I am driven by fear - many of the same reasons you provide. 

I have noticed that in running events and triathlons that the most depth is in the 40-44 and 45-49 age groups. This is not to say that the fastest are in these groups (though some times in triathlons that is the case), but that there seems to be a deep pool of fairly fast participants. I think that there are several reasons for this: comfort/seniority at work; older children; and disposable income. But I also attribute it to fear - you start to realize that your best athletic days are behind you and that this is your last chance.

When I was in my early to mid thirties I worked long hours and all non-work time was spent with family (young children.) It struck me as selfish to spend hours away from my family while training and I can assure you that it would have not been well received by my bride. Now, at 48, I take great pride in training and that I can easily outrun my 21 and 18 y/o sons.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: On those mornings when I *really* don't want to get out of bed, I think of the one quote that motivates more than any other:

*"If you want it, PROVE IT, by doing what is necessary to get it!"
*
Thanks, @DopeyBadger for always motivating me.


----------



## Miranda

Re: clothing, for me I cannot even consider brands like Nike or lululemon or a lot of the big name running brands, because their sizing is so small.  It's not really about the price... I will pay for good quality clothes.  But I need to also be able to put them on.   I need to try out a pair of Athleta sometime since I would like some pants with pockets... since it's the same company as Old Navy, and I can wear ON in XL, then I might be able to wear some of Athleta's stuff.


----------



## Dis5150

PrincessV said:


> I only wear skirts/capris/tights with pockets! For capris, either Athleta (Be Free or Relay models) or Skirt Sports (Pocketopia) are my favorites. All of my skirts are from Skirt Sports - the Lioness has two leg pockets and a back zip pocket, while the Jette and Gym Girl Ultra have just the two leg pockets. (They make other skirts, too, but those 3 are the ones I wear.)





PrincessV said:


> I used to avoid the grippy thingies like the plague because I was convinced they'd be uncomfortable! But my friend is a Skirt Sports Ambassador and finally convinced me to try one of the Lioness skirts that has the grippy thingies... SO comfortable! They do their job, but I don't feel them at all. Skirt Sports has somehow managed to make legs that are tight enough to stay put, but no so tight they dig in. That was the end for me: I'm now a Skirt Sports addict, lol!



Add yourself to the list of enablers as I just ordered my first Skirt Sport Lioness skirt!


----------



## LilyJC

flav said:


> Regarding running pants/shorts/skirts’ pockets:
> I went for my long run last weekend and, because it was warmer, just had my long running pants and long sleeves tech shirts. That meant no jacket pockets but I realised my long pants had two pockets on the thighs, one zip pocket on the back and one little waist inside pocket. I found it great to be able to put my phone, fuel, card, keys where they belonged and nothing moved. So I went shopping for the summer equivalent capri but could only find two (one Nike with one mesh pocket and one NB), both of which were made of thick material. Any suggestions for alternative pants/shorts/skirt? I have other type of carriers (belt, armband...) that is not what I am looking for.



I have several pairs of lululemon capris, shorts, and tights which I used to love for the fit and pockets. Unfortunately in the past couple of years their quality has really tanked IMO. 

My go-to now which is the Saucony Bullet. They come in all lengths-capris, shorts, crops, and tights. I’m ultra picky and these never chafe and the pockets are great!


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Add yourself to the list of enablers as I just ordered my first Skirt Sport Lioness skirt!


YAY!!! I hope you love it  Also... I may or may not have ordered (another) one, too. For summer. 'Cause the piles of them I already have in my drawer can't possibly be enough.


----------



## LilyJC

ATTQOTD: As the most “serious” runner in my social circles I pretty much have to rely on self-motivation. Having a new goal/race is also helpful. And finding this board and reading about other runners’ experiences is also fun and inspiring.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Motivation.... Who picks you up when your motivation lacks?



My husband is my biggest cheerleader.  He usually has more confidence in my abilities than I do.  However, I look at my mom who is only 61 and my MIL who is 79.  My mom does nothing day after day but sit and watch tv all. day. long.  Years of that has taken its toll.  She can barely make it up and down stairs.  I don't want to end up like her.  My MIL kept active her entire life and is still an energizer bunny.  I want to be like her!  I want to be able to chase my grandkids all over the place like my MIL did.



Mickey Momma said:


> I completed the Appalachian Triple Challenge last year through Vacation Races - Shenandoah Half one weekend followed the next weekend by the Great Smoky Mountains 5K on Friday and the half on Saturday.  Both of the half-marathons were beautiful courses.  I really want to try some of their other races.



I was just telling my DH about the Great Smoky Mountain races yesterday!


----------



## CDKG

flav said:


> Regarding running pants/shorts/skirts’ pockets:
> I went for my long run last weekend and, because it was warmer, just had my long running pants and long sleeves tech shirts. That meant no jacket pockets but I realised my long pants had two pockets on the thighs, one zip pocket on the back and one little waist inside pocket. I found it great to be able to put my phone, fuel, card, keys where they belonged and nothing moved. So I went shopping for the summer equivalent capri but could only find two (one Nike with one mesh pocket and one NB), both of which were made of thick material. Any suggestions for alternative pants/shorts/skirt? I have other type of carriers (belt, armband...) that is not what I am looking for.


Oiselle pocket joggers (capris), pocket jogger shorts (available in two lengths), long roga shorts, and the roga skirt (also now available in two lengths with briefs or the shorter length with shorts). Message me if you are interested in a referral discount!


----------



## Jules76126

TheHamm said:


> Way to go!  I totally would have skipped that!  I have figured out how to deal with snow, but not rain (or the sleet we had yesterday).  Do you change your gear in some fashion?



I would rather rain than snow. We don't run outside much in that weather and generally only shorter distances. Mainly, because I don't want to fall and we live in a hilly area. For gear, we have lined pants, hat, gloves, tech shirt, as well as a quik dry jacket. I also have mild raynauds so I won't run outside below freezing very often. It was 29 this morning when I left the house and super windy so this will be a treadmill date tonight.


----------



## Wendy98

FlashAM7 said:


> ATTQOTD: I tend to be the most motivated when others doubt what I can do. I had it in high school/college while playing soccer and still face it running today. When I first signed up for the 2018 WDW Marathon, my co-worker laughed and said "You know that's 26.2 miles right?". As well as another person claiming I couldn't run it under 4:30. I kept replaying those quotes in my head during training and especially after Mile 21 in the Marathon when I wanted to give up. Those kept me going.


Mile 19 seems to be my "give up" mile.  I have to dig deep after that.  I also play negative comments in my head. While it isn't probably healthy in everyday life, it does add fuel to a racing fire.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  My husband for sure.  He knows that once I'm running I'll be happy...but it can be a bit of a chore to convince myself to leave my warm happy house or bed or couch. 
Also you guys...and my journal (when I'm being good about updating it) and also October 7th (or insert any other race goal date I've had)
And my plan...keeping on plan as much as I can motivates me.

I also realize that I need to cross the Chicago marathon finish line with enough to time to get donuts before @DopeyBadger eats all of them in the city.  And he's gonna have a head start and speed on his side.


----------



## cavepig

Pretty much I'm self-motivated. My family runs so that helps that they get it.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: Current motivation is getting into better shape than my husband. We have a lot of healthy competition between us.  We are both doing Dopey together and my sister is also doing the WDW marathon this upcoming year so we have a group message filled with trash talking and bragging.

I was blessed with the high metabolism and skinny body shape genes but as my mom started getting older (and being less active), I know that I can't rely on it forever.  So my other motivation is to keep going and be healthy as long as I can.  My long term goal is to see how long I'll be able to run races.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: A lot of different people have motivated me (most without even knowing it), but one particular group is disabled athletes.  I've seen so many blind racers, racers missing one or both legs, racers in handcycles and racing chairs, racers using crutches, etc. at all sorts of events, including marathons.  Looking at my Disney Photopass pictures from Marathon Weekend this year, a picture of a random racer missing both legs and riding a skateboard ended up in my account, and he was wearing a Dopey bib!  It seemed like a sign.  These athletes have such amazing courage and tenacity to take on challenges like that, and it's always inspiring to see them out there on a course.  I'm reminded to be grateful for my health, and to keep working hard like they obviously are.


----------



## FlashAM7

BikeFan said:


> ATTQOTD: A lot of different people have motivated me (most without even knowing it), but one particular group is disabled athletes.  I've seen so many blind racers, racers missing one or both legs, racers in handcycles and racing chairs, racers using crutches, etc. at all sorts of events, including marathons.  Looking at my Disney Photopass pictures from Marathon Weekend this year, a picture of a random racer missing both legs and riding a skateboard ended up in my account, and he was wearing a Dopey bib!  It seemed like a sign.  These athletes have such amazing courage and tenacity to take on challenges like that, and it's always inspiring to see them out there on a course.  I'm reminded to be grateful for my health, and to keep working hard like they obviously are.


Awesome story. This year at mile 23 I ran by a blind runner who had a guide running next to him. That was such an uplifting moment and even though at that point I was in a state of chaos, it still managed to put a smile on my face.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Everyone on this board. People I follow on Instagram. My own personal goals and my family and friends. My husband is not the greatest motivator when I say I don't feel like running and he tells me to take a day off, but he is so great about getting up early and walking me to start lines or taking racecations, so I give him a pass on the motivation thing. LOL.


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD:


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Motivation.... Who picks you up when your motivation lacks


Darth Vader.  

"Perhaps I can find new ways to motivate them."


----------



## Mickey Momma

Miranda said:


> Re: clothing, for me I cannot even consider brands like Nike or lululemon or a lot of the big name running brands, because their sizing is so small.  It's not really about the price... I will pay for good quality clothes.  But I need to also be able to put them on.   I need to try out a pair of Athleta sometime since I would like some pants with pockets... since it's the same company as Old Navy, and I can wear ON in XL, then I might be able to wear some of Athleta's stuff.



You should definitely give them a try.  I will often order a range of sizes because it is easy to return the ones that don't fit.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: Everyone on this board. People I follow on Instagram. My own personal goals and my family and friends. My husband is not the greatest motivator when I say I don't feel like running and he tells me to take a day off, but he is so great about getting up early and walking me to start lines or taking racecations, so I give him a pass on the motivation thing. LOL.


I stalk on Instagram now, kk?


----------



## KSellers88

Dis_Yoda said:


> I stalk on Instagram now, kk?



I stalk back now, mmmmk?


----------



## AFwifelife

I made an Insta for running but nothing is on it right now... and with how great I am with blogging in the past it probably will be really lame lol


----------



## Dis_Yoda

AFwifelife said:


> I made an Insta for running but nothing is on it right now... and with how great I am with blogging in the past it probably will be really lame lol


That’s why I force myself to do Project 365.  Some days are better than others.  Although right now, it’s mostly puppy photos.  

I’m also really ready for my husband to get home from his work trip so someone else can be a chew toy.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Motivation.... Who picks you up when your motivation lacks?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My running buddy that lives out of state will call me when he notices a lack of runs from me on Garmin. First he is making sure everything is ok, and then he tells me to get off my but as long as everything is going good.





Capang said:


> I have no other people in my daily life that run. Mostly my motivation is all intrinsic. When it fails me I have to make sure I have something to train for like a race or some type of weight loss goal, like buying jeans a size down. Shopping helps.





Wendy98 said:


> Good question....most of time it is this burning fire inside me.  I think of my kids a lot when I run.  I think of my parents who died early from poor health.  I think of growing up overweight most of the time, not athletically inclined at all.  I think of the great people I have met through my running journey.  I think of being active in my future old age days and how I never want to stop doing this.  Sometimes, I think of a big IPA later after a good long run (I already have my eye on my after Boston drink).
> 
> There are many moments when I WANT to be motivated, but it just isn't happening.  I force myself to go through the motions, waiting for the motivation to kick in again.  Sometimes it takes awhile (like coming back from injury) and sometimes, bam, I am excited to do this again.



Some good answers here.  While I don't have Wendy's burning desire I agree with much of what she said.  I want to make my kids proud, I want to show them there is a healthy way to live.  I don't want to be overweight again.   I want to be active when the grandkids are around so I can play with them as opposed to being one of those grand parents that sit on a bench and watch life pass them by. I want to experience life, seeing parts of the country I never would have seen before.  

As caps go said, I like training for a race as well. 

And you guys help.   I always have this thread in the back of my mind.  I have only met a couple of you in person but I don't want to let any of you down because I know you are all out there working hard and I can't come back and pretend to be.  



DopeyBadger said:


> Well I guess that motivates me as well.  Still haven't checked that box off either.  October 7th.... October 7th..... October 7th....



Let's be honest Billy.  You run because you need info to enter into your spreadsheets.  Without running they would be blank excel files and that's boring.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Good quetion, this one was a though one for me. Fortunately, there was a lot of good answers here to inspire mine, thanks.

While I am convinced that self motivation is the only real enabler (need of physical activity, of health, of focus, of space mental and physical), having some kind of support system certainly helps.


My commitment to a race makes me stick to a training plan, 
My fear of injuries pushes me out of the door three times a week,
My having prepaid a coach or a nutritionist ensures that I show up to an appointment, 
My chats with fellow runners teaches me and lightens some runs, 
My family encouragements comfort me and show me that I am more lovable when in shape (relaxed, confident, proud of my accomplishments, thankful for their support),
And finally, reading and participating to this board allows for these thoughts and feelings to be shared and organized ( ref this bullet list), to feel part of a wider community and to learn.


----------



## Disney at Heart

We just got back from WDW last night. I tried to read a couple of pages on the bus every morning, but I’m still 23 pages behind! (@rteetz The struggle is real) 
Easter week was super crowded, but when else can you get pictures with Mr. and Mrs. Easter Bunny? And I got to do my first four runs after cataract surgery at Ft. W, did a Segway tour, went to Easter services at Contemporary, and saw fabulous chocolate Easter eggs, on top of park hopping. 
Some answers to old QOTD: Fuel -Gator Aid in the water bottle with ice to keep it cool and not so strong in summer heat for 10k+ distance. Gu gels every 4-5 miles on HM distance or longer. Strawberry Banana is good as some have said!
No to compression socks. Never tried any compression gear. 
March total: 72.5 mi. Not _too_ bad since doctor didn’t allow running for two weeks.


----------



## SheHulk

Waiting2goback said:


> Let's be honest Billy.  You run because you need info to enter into your spreadsheets.  Without running they would be blank excel files and that's boring.


LOL literally


----------



## DopeyBadger

Waiting2goback said:


> Let's be honest Billy. You run because you need info to enter into your spreadsheets. Without running they would be blank excel files and that's boring.



You know me too well!


----------



## LSUlakes

*Fun Friday QOTD: *Should I bring DD on Tower of Terror? She is 4, meets the height requirement, and depending on the day, said she wants to ride it. Those of you with children when did you introduce them to rides like this? 


ATTQOTD: I am leaning towards taking her towards the back end of the trip....


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Should I bring DD on Tower of Terror? She is 4, meets the height requirement, and depending on the day, said she wants to ride it. Those of you with children when did you introduce them to rides like this?
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am leaning towards taking her towards the back end of the trip....


I took my daughter when she was 4. She had watched the ride videos and was captivated by the "ghost girl" and wanted to try it. Of course the ride videos don't really show the drops.... She did it, but only once. Now, she is 7 and can't wait to ride it again this summer. Give it a try. My daughter is no dare devil but she does love the rides. We rode EE 8 times in a row at park closing last October.


----------



## AZMermaid

I’d say, go for it. I took my son at 5. He totally hated it but survived. Now he knows.


----------



## AFwifelife

My 4 year old is tall enough too and he says he wants to go but I’m still on the fence about taking him. He’s more of a daredevil but still gets scared pretty easy. I would agree with doing it at the end of the trip so it doesn’t ruin the rest of her time. 


I was the most scared cat child ever. Didn’t go on ToT until I was 18 and walked off in tears. A 6 year old was comforting me lol.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Should I bring DD on Tower of Terror? She is 4, meets the height requirement, and depending on the day, said she wants to ride it. Those of you with children when did you introduce them to rides like this?


ATTFFQOTD: I've let my son dictate when he's ready for things... he'll be 16 soon and still hasn't been on TOT, but is thinking he _might_ try it soon! He knows he doesn't like the feeling of freefall, and I know that's exactly what TOT is, so I've never pushed him to ride it.The beauty of TOT is the "chicken" exit: if your daughter decides last minute she doesn't want to try it, you can exit quickly and easily right by the elevators.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Should I bring DD on Tower of Terror? She is 4, meets the height requirement, and depending on the day, said she wants to ride it. Those of you with children when did you introduce them to rides like this?


TOT terrifies me!  My last trip to DL I benchmarked other kids in the preschool-5yo range on rides (easier to do without kids around), and after watching a girl cry on Splash (I think it would have been way better if it were the 2x2 seats instead of sitting by herself) and a kid vomit on StarTours (cute 5yo twins with birthday shirts on) and his sister cry for him, we decided there was plenty of time for bigger rides, particularly as we all love other rides. Also, they decided they love corny jokes, so Jungle Cruise was preferred for them, except when the guide shouted Look Out! Get Down! and one of my girls really did jump out of her seat and duck for cover.  We can stick to that, splash and big thunder and be just fine.  Also a big hit last time was the Pirate Adventure scavenger hunt- the prize after completing 2-20 minute adventures was a FP for Pirates.  It was less complicated and startling than the Sorcerer's game (although we got the trading cards anyhow because free cards are a hit with our kids)


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Should I bring DD on Tower of Terror? She is 4, meets the height requirement, and depending on the day, said she wants to ride it. Those of you with children when did you introduce them to rides like this?


If she wants to why not?


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: My daughter was 26, lol so I am no authority on this! And she likes it more than me. I like it, once I am on it and it starts going. I usually manage to talk myself out of it while in line though. I can tell you where the chicken out elevator is!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTFFQOTD:  I let my 12 year decide what he wants to ride.  He loves the coasters (kinda), but will not ride TOT, Haunted Mansion or PoC.  Something about the ghosts or scary things bothers him.  He did ride GoG Mission Breaking in Cali last summer, but could not convince him the TOT is the same ride, just different theme. 

Here is the pic from us on EE.  He rode the whole thing with the beanie over his eyes, but yet gave it the thumbs up at picture time and said he liked it, but the pic kinda gives a different story.  His pic on RnR was about the same....


----------



## Dis5150

AFwifelife said:


> A 6 year old was comforting me lol.



That is too funny, as when I was sitting on the ride, freaking out, little children around me were assuring me that it would be ok and I would have lots of fun!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Should I bring DD on Tower of Terror? She is 4, meets the height requirement, and depending on the day, said she wants to ride it. Those of you with children when did you introduce them to rides like this?


ToT is my all time favorite ride, so I want to give a resounding YES! But... I think you are smart to gauge her reaction on other thrill-type rides before making the final call. I would have been fine at 4, but my sister would not be fine riding at any age.


----------



## Miranda

I still don't really like riding ToT but I felt a lot better about it after watching a behind the scenes thing on TV at some point (like on TLC or Discovery or something) about how it is actually pulling you down, you aren't free falling.  For some reason that made me feel better about it knowing something was just pulling me, I wasn't depending on some brakes to catch us.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Should I bring DD on Tower of Terror? She is 4, meets the height requirement, and depending on the day, said she wants to ride it. Those of you with children when did you introduce them to rides like this?



I vote yes, but do it closer to the end of your trip - just in case it scares her and she refuses to go on any rides after that.


----------



## cavepig

My nieces from the time they were tall enough rode Tower & loved it.  My nephews on the other hand did not like it and were scared of it.  Of course they have outgrown that, but my olest nephew literally would refuse to ride it for a long time when he was younger, at least at 15 now he has overcome that.  So, I say let her ride it if she wants too.  Me & Tower though man that ride does not like my stomach anymore   The themeing though is so cool.


----------



## TheHamm

Question:   If you want a certain time for whatever reason, how do you set the target paces to achieve it?
I understand the concept of a race time predictor, and that it assumes you slow down as you go farther.  For example my 10K would not be double my 5K time.  I keep seeing simple math for printing wristbands or calculating the pace you need to hit to make the time.  I can do that math, but is not helpful.  Is there some sort of reverse calculation closer to what you get from McMillians or other free online things?


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I'd first go through the pre-TOT scariness checklist of acceptability.
Are froghoppers ok?
Barnstormer type rollercoasters?
Mine train?
Haunted Mansion?
Pirates (dark and a drop)?
How does she handle being in really tall buildings or on balconies?

I'd agree to go for the end of a trip.  Because there's a good chance that every ride from then on out will be a "is the floor gonna drop???" Q&A session.  Even if the ride goes well.  Just wait for the arm holding "when's the crazy drop gonna come?" anticipation even on tame rides.  Which may not happen....but gotta hedge your bets 

My kiddo is more brave now at 5 then I was at 20 so the #1 answer is "you know your kid better than anyone else"


----------



## roxymama

TheHamm said:


> Question:   If you want a certain time for whatever reason, how do you set the target paces to achieve it?
> I understand the concept of a race time predictor, and that it assumes you slow down as you go farther.  For example my 10K would not be double my 5K time.  I keep seeing simple math for printing wristbands or calculating the pace you need to hit to make the time.  I can do that math, but is not helpful.  Is there some sort of reverse calculation closer to what you get from McMillians or other free online things?



If you try this link https://www.calculators.org/health/mcmillan-running.php

(Don't use this one...use the one that FlashAM7 posted below...kthanks!)

You can plug in a recent race where you think you were running at your best effort.  Or maybe a training run at your best effort.  It will show the McMillan times for a whole bunch of distances.  Divide by the mileage to get the pace at that distance. 
I use a dopeybadger plan where he does a lot of the math for me, but he does use my most recent good race efforts as a jumping off point.


----------



## FlashAM7

roxymama said:


> If you try this link https://www.calculators.org/health/mcmillan-running.php
> 
> You can plug in a recent race where you think you were running at your best effort.  Or maybe a training run at your best effort.  It will show the McMillan times for a whole bunch of distances.  Divide by the mileage to get the pace at that distance.
> I use a dopeybadger plan where he does a lot of the math for me, but he does use my most recent good race efforts as a jumping off point.


Is that right? I put in my 10k time of 51:54 and it says my 1 mile and Marathon paces are exactly the same (8:21/mi)


----------



## roxymama

FlashAM7 said:


> Is that right? I put in my 10k time of 51:54 and it says my 1 mile and Marathon paces are exactly the same (8:21/mi)



I guess not.  There's one I used to use all the time and I thought it was this one....but that's way not right.  

Everyone disregard!!!  #mathfail


----------



## FlashAM7

roxymama said:


> I guess not.  There's one I used to use all the time and I thought it was this one....but that's way not right.
> 
> Everyone disregard!!!  #mathfail


I think this may have been the one you were thinking of? 

https://www.mcmillanrunning.com/


----------



## roxymama

FlashAM7 said:


> I think this may have been the one you were thinking of?
> 
> https://www.mcmillanrunning.com/



Ding ding ding. 

I enjoy that there is a pace there for a 100 miler...as if I'd ever do 100 miles.


----------



## LilyJC

Another vote for doing it at the end of the trip! Both of my girls went on the DLR ToT (I'm assuming it's pretty similar to WDW) at a young age. My oldest loved it, but my youngest hated it. My youngest loves it now with the GotG theme. She's a strange one with rides though. She loved FoP at AK this past January, but still absolutely hates Soarin' at DCA when we asked her to try it in February now that she is older and braver....


----------



## FFigawi

TheHamm said:


> Question:   If you want a certain time for whatever reason, how do you set the target paces to achieve it?
> I understand the concept of a race time predictor, and that it assumes you slow down as you go farther.  For example my 10K would not be double my 5K time.  I keep seeing simple math for printing wristbands or calculating the pace you need to hit to make the time.  I can do that math, but is not helpful.  Is there some sort of reverse calculation closer to what you get from McMillians or other free online things?



Do you mean the paces you should run in training or the pace you should run in the race itself?


----------



## TheHamm

FFigawi said:


> Do you mean the paces you should run in training or the pace you should run in the race itself?


I'd settle for either as I know neither.  I do not currently target a pace, nor do I really know how to do so, but I am curious what paces would reasonable to achieve a random time.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I say go for it if she wants to and echo others who recommend waiting till the end of the trip. We had our oldest on test track on our first day when he was four and it really freaked him out. He freaked out about most rides after that for the rest of the trip. Telling him that he rode the fastest ride in all the parks meantime nothing to him at that point. Also recommend showing ride videos before you go in case that might help.


----------



## ZellyB

Catching up some:

Regarding motivation, definitely my running partner and husband @Chris-Mo is my motivator.  His latest motivational phrase when we are running a race and I'm getting tired is



Spoiler: Might not be considered Disney friendly



F**k Tired


  Crass perhaps, but it seems to work for me.  

I think my kids were around 7 when they rode ToT for the first time.  One was willing to ride a second time and the other was not, so it definitely depends on the kid (it's one of their favorite rides now as teenagers, so clearly didn't scar her for life.  LOL) .  If they say they want to do it, go for it.


----------



## FlashAM7

TheHamm said:


> I'd settle for either as I know neither.  I do not currently target a pace, nor do I really know how to do so, but I am curious what paces would reasonable to achieve a random time.



I use this to calculate race paces for different distances: https://www.mcmillanrunning.com/ 

And I use this to calculate my easy run, tempo run, and long run paces for training: http://www.chicagoendurancesports.com/runcalc.htm


----------



## FFigawi

TheHamm said:


> I'd settle for either as I know neither.  I do not currently target a pace, nor do I really know how to do so, but I am curious what paces would reasonable to achieve a random time.



The target pace during a race is fairly easy to calculate. As you pointed out earlier, it's really just simple math, and any number of online running calculators can do that for you. Here's an easy one for half and full marathons. http://www.smartpacing.com/index.php?page=PacePrediction  The one thing I always tell people to be cautious of is that the pace charts assume you run exactly the race distance. Since most people can rarely if ever do that, you need to run a bit faster than the mathematical pace. For example, a 9:07 pace will get you in 30 seconds under a 2-hour half. That's cutting it a bit close since if you run only a few hundred yards more than 13.1 miles due to weaving or not following the exact tangents, you'll be over 2 hours. That's why for whatever your distance and calculated pace, you should run 5-10 second per mile faster to make sure you hit your time goal.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> The target pace during a race is fairly easy to calculate. As you pointed out earlier, it's really just simple math, and any number of online running calculators can do that for you. Here's an easy one for half and full marathons. http://www.smartpacing.com/index.php?page=PacePrediction  The one thing I always tell people to be cautious of is that the pace charts assume you run exactly the race distance. Since most people can rarely if ever do that, you need to run a bit faster than the mathematical pace. For example, a 9:07 pace will get you in 30 seconds under a 2-hour half. That's cutting it a bit close since if you run only a few hundred yards more than 13.1 miles due to weaving or not following the exact tangents, you'll be over 2 hours. That's why for whatever your distance and calculated pace, you should run 5-10 second per mile faster to make sure you hit your time goal.



*This is so important to remember!!!!* 
When doing training runs you hit stop on your watch or phone when you hit the exact mileage you want to run.  But often in races I've already hit that mileage before I actually cross the finish line.  
I was such an insane stickler for my tangents and not weaving a bunch the one time I was trying to get a good POT for a Disney HM.  Because I knew I could easily add more mileage than I wanted to if I wasn't paying attention.  And I still was a bit over, but I really can go over when I don't care about my time and just run wherever.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis_Yoda said:


> I stalk on Instagram now, kk?


I just started following you. I would like some bourbon from your new bar, thanks.



LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Should I bring DD on Tower of Terror? She is 4, meets the height requirement, and depending on the day, said she wants to ride it. Those of you with children when did you introduce them to rides like this?
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am leaning towards taking her towards the back end of the trip....


My DD went on the DCA ToT when she was 4 and LOVED it. I hated it. It was my first time and I hate drop rides. Now I love it. Life is weird. But when we went to WDW she was 5 and didn't like it as much. The things that bothered her in the ride was the ghost stuff, although she is okay with Haunted Mansion. Kids are weird. But she is super excited to go on the Guardians of the Galaxy when we go to Disneyland next even though it's the same ride? Again, kids are weird. I say go for it, put it at the end of the trip, hype it up. She will probably love it because you love it.


----------



## KB0609

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Should I bring DD on Tower of Terror? She is 4, meets the height requirement, and depending on the day, said she wants to ride it. Those of you with children when did you introduce them to rides like this?
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am leaning towards taking her towards the back end of the trip....


That is the ONE ride I'm scared to ride!

I rode it for the first time and only time two years ago (and only because it was my boyfriends birthday and he loves it) and I was _terrified_, ha! We sat in the front row and I screamed my head off. I was 26 so I can't imagine riding it at 4! 

As we were getting off the ride, a kid that was probably about 4 or 5 raced by us with the biggest smile and said "Let's do it again!


----------



## Miranda

My run today was "fun"!  It started snowing heavily about halfway through my 5 mile run, and then I also got lost in the cemetary roads and managed to add on over a half mile to the run, which left me with over a half mile to walk home in the snow.  I'm freezing because I was wearing capris and a shirt appropriate for ~45F!  I also met a mail truck out in the middle of the cemetary... that was weird!  Who is getting mail out there!


----------



## FlashAM7

roxymama said:


> *This is so important to remember!!!!*
> When doing training runs you hit stop on your watch or phone when you hit the exact mileage you want to run.  But often in races I've already hit that mileage before I actually cross the finish line.
> I was such an insane stickler for my tangents and not weaving a bunch the one time I was trying to get a good POT for a Disney HM.  Because I knew I could easily add more mileage than I wanted to if I wasn't paying attention.  And I still was a bit over, but I really can go over when I don't care about my time and just run wherever.


Agreed. It's very difficult to hit the tangents in a Disney race so plan on running .2 - .3 miles more for a HM or full marathon.


----------



## Miranda

FlashAM7 said:


> Agreed. It's very difficult to hit the tangents in a Disney race so plan on running .2 - .3 miles more for a HM or full marathon.


At least.   My first Disney HM I ran 13.6.   I didn't even stop for any characters or anything.


----------



## FlashAM7

Miranda said:


> At least.   My first Disney HM I ran 13.6.   I didn't even stop for any characters or anything.


I ran the 2017 Star Wars 5k and it was 3.25. 2017 Wine & Dine was 13.3. 2018 WDW Marathon was 26.5. 

So every Run Disney race I've run, it hasn't been close at all to the actual distance. Maybe for Dark Side I'll try and run the tangents better and see if it makes a difference...


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I agree with many others and I would wait towards the end of the trip before riding TOT.


----------



## LSUlakes

A bit late on posting this, but this weekend we have the following folks with races:

*April*
07 - @sourire  - Hot Chocolate 15k Philadelphia (1:41:00 / N/A)
07 - @cburnett11  - Papa John's 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
07 - @jennamfeo  - Impact 5k (NG / N/A)
07 - @AZMermaid  - Run the Runway 10k (1:09:59 / N/A)
08 - @gjramsey  - Vintage Park Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - @JClimacus  - Fool's Dual Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - @baxter24  - RNR Raleigh Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - @TheHamm  - Trail to the Victors 5k (33:00 / N/A)
08 - @BikeFan  - B&A Trail Half Marathon (1:29:XX/ N/A)
08 - @huggybuff  - Credit Union SACTOWN Run 10 Miler (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend. If you would like to revise your goal just let me know and I will make the change. We look forward to reading about how you race went!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jennamfeo said:


> I just started following you. I would like some bourbon from your new bar, thanks.



I got 3 bourbons, 1 Rye, and 6 Scotches for the good stuff.  2 Canadian Whiskeys and some Jim Beam Fire for the eh stuff.    I think I have enough to share 

Now that I got it organized, I realized I need more vodka and gin.  I'm good on the whiskeys and the tequilas.


----------



## roxymama

I'm weirdly impressed with my last two disney races.
Tink HM 13.19
W&D 5k 3.18
(with character stops! Albeit from B & A corral)

I will say that my normal Chicago races are never that close, but the skyscrapers mess with my GPS too.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Miranda said:


> I also met a mail truck out in the middle of the cemetary... that was weird!  Who is getting mail out there!



Maybe the same people who vote with that address? In some areas the best party line voters live in cemeteries. Rumor has it that Woodlawn Cemetary in Cook County used to have a 110% voter turnout.


----------



## Bree

Do you think runDisney would refund your money if you get run over by a deer two weeks before race weekend?  I had a very close call this morning. It came bolting out of nowhere and ran right in my path and was just inches from me!  It was truly awesome and scary at the same time.


----------



## JulieODC

Bree said:


> Do you think runDisney would refund your money if you get run over by a deer two weeks before race weekend?  I had a very close call this morning. It came bolting out of nowhere and ran right in my path and was just inches from me!  It was truly awesome and scary at the same time.



I’ve had that happen twice - once in Washington DC (rock creek park), and another time 100 yards from my house. Cool, but yikes!!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> I got 3 bourbons, 1 Rye, and 6 Scotches for the good stuff.  2 Canadian Whiskeys and some Jim Beam Fire for the eh stuff.    I think I have enough to share
> 
> Now that I got it organized, I realized I need more vodka and gin.  I'm good on the whiskeys and the tequilas.



There's a new distillery in New Orleans that does great vodka and gin ... I'll pick you up some bottles! I think that's where I'm headed this afternoon.


----------



## Mickey Momma

This is a bit late @LSUlakes, but my girls were four when they were tall enough to ride ToT for the first time.  One chose to ride and LOVED it, the other chose to sit it out and then spent the next two years between trips talking about how she wished she had gone on it.  That same trip my then four-year-old daughters and five-year-old son rode EE as their first real roller coaster and they all loved it.


----------



## PCFriar80

Bree said:


> Do you think runDisney would refund your money if you get run over by a deer two weeks before race weekend?  I had a very close call this morning. It came bolting out of nowhere and ran right in my path and was just inches from me!  It was truly awesome and scary at the same time.


 You might have a chance of getting your "bucks" back.   It's only fair game.


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> You might have a chance of getting your "bucks" back.   It's only fair game.



Two drink minimum today, folks! Be sure to tip your waitresses ... and try the veal!


----------



## camaker

Bree said:


> Do you think runDisney would refund your money if you get run over by a deer two weeks before race weekend?  I had a very close call this morning. It came bolting out of nowhere and ran right in my path and was just inches from me!  It was truly awesome and scary at the same time.





PCFriar80 said:


> You might have a chance of getting your "bucks" back.   It's only fair game.



I disagree. The amount of doe you’re likely to get back is under a buck.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> I disagree. The amount of doe you’re likely to get back is under a buck.



Y'all keep this up and I'm going to be buzzed before I even got to NOLA.


----------



## SheHulk

Bree said:


> Do you think runDisney would refund your money if you get run over by a deer two weeks before race weekend?  I had a very close call this morning. It came bolting out of nowhere and ran right in my path and was just inches from me!  It was truly awesome and scary at the same time.


At a local cross country meet:


----------



## FFigawi

Damn those crazy wild animals


----------



## SheHulk

FFigawi said:


> Damn those crazy wild animals


Lol what's with the background music?


----------



## PCFriar80

SheHulk said:


> Lol what's with the background music?



"If your hoppy and you know it clap your hands"?  

Okay, I'll stop now.....


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> There's a new distillery in New Orleans that does great vodka and gin ... I'll pick you up some bottles! I think that's where I'm headed this afternoon.


Just let me know the name.  I’m sure I can get my husband to pick some up from work on Monday.  

I do recommend the St Augustine Bourbon and Gin


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Just let me know the name.  I’m sure I can get my husband to pick some up from work on Monday.
> 
> I do recommend the St Augustine Bourbon and Gin



It's called Lula - I'm not sure if they distribute outside of the restaurant/distillery. 

Lula Distilling

They do an all-you-can-drink vodka brunch on the weekends ...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> It's called Lula - I'm not sure if they distribute outside of the restaurant/distillery.
> 
> Lula Distilling
> 
> They do an all-you-can-drink vodka brunch on the weekends ...


One of these days I will visit NoLa and drink at Lula.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@LSUlakes



May 5  PaDisneyCouple Mr  York Country Day School Greyhound 5k  (26:00/xxxx)
May 5  PaDisneyCouple Mrs York Country Day School Greyhound 5k  (finish/xxxx)

The school mascot is the greyhounds.  How could we NOT do it???


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Just ordered the sample pack of Tailwind. 

Too many experienced voices say it works, like @FFigawi , so I had to give it a try.


----------



## FFigawi

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Just ordered the sample pack of Tailwind.
> 
> Too many experienced voices say it works, like @FFigawi , so I had to give it a try.



I think you're going to like it. I'm looking forward to trying their new recovery drink mix.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> One of these days I will visit NoLa and drink at Lula.



The food is sooooooooooo good. You would really enjoy it!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Just ordered the sample pack of Tailwind.
> 
> Too many experienced voices say it works, like @FFigawi , so I had to give it a try.


And it’s not a MLM like the other recovery drink taking of my feeds!


----------



## Bree

SheHulk said:


> At a local cross country meet:





SheHulk said:


> Lol what's with the background music?



I keep watching those videos and laughing.


----------



## AZMermaid

Ran Run the Runway 10K today. 

The Good: This race was 5 min from my house= more sleep! I spun for 40% off at another race so it only cost $22! It was a good size, 250 people with a nice wide runway. I PRed by almost 4 min (over Thor, no pictures, but Disney crowded) 1:11.13. 

The Bad: As feared, it was hot (77, which yikes... that’s not really that hot)and there was no shade. Miles 3-4.5 were basically straight on a slight incline. The water spacing was odd. There was water at like 1.5 miles (prob for The 5kers), 3 and 5.5. That was a long haul. The 5K started 10 min after us on the same course, slight crowding as the faster runners caught up. I was Hoping to be under 1:10... so I’m not totally thrilled with my time. 

The ugly: I went straight to the refreshments afterward. They were out of the full size electrolyte waters and regular waters that were there when DH finished 10 min earlier. They had some that they were filling half full Dixie cups with, like the ones at the aid stations. There were like 10 green bananas left. I finished Before 60 other 10K Runner’s too.  I think I saw Gatorade beforehand, but DH said there was none when he finished. There were plenty of apples and oranges left though. Because we finished after the 5k people, I’m guessing they finished it all, which is fine, but there should have been enough for everyone. It felt unsafe. Then to add insult to it, as we walked through e little expo on the way out, the table with the electrolyte water had like 5 boxes full. DH did tell them that they were out at the finish line, so hopefully they went over. I’m considering emailing the race director. 

The course also had a split between the 5K and 10K that should have been marked well before it was. When I got there, there were people going both ways.  I figured it out.. but it was confusing. I did look at the map beforehand, but that was a lesson to me to look more closely, especially on a shared course.


----------



## AZMermaid

FlashAM7 said:


> Is that right? I put in my 10k time of 51:54 and it says my 1 mile and Marathon paces are exactly the same (8:21/mi)


I’ve noticed that with McMillan. It seems like it’s just the same per mile pace?

Oh! I see The other one posted. I was trying to predict my half time based on the 10k... not necessarily the other way around and train for a certain pace.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Should I bring DD on Tower of Terror? She is 4, meets the height requirement, and depending on the day, said she wants to ride it. Those of you with children when did you introduce them to rides like this?
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am leaning towards taking her towards the back end of the trip....



That’s a tough one.  You know her best but if she is all for it, why not.  Worst case, she never rides it again, you scare her for life, but you will HAVE to buy that ride photo.  : )



Bree said:


> Do you think runDisney would refund your money if you get run over by a deer two weeks before race weekend?  I had a very close call this morning. It came bolting out of nowhere and ran right in my path and was just inches from me!  It was truly awesome and scary at the same time.



I think one has a better chance of getting money from the government than runDisney.


----------



## SarahDisney

Apparently I missed an Instagram party ... but since I'm terrible at IG anyway.
Also ... I have nothing to contribute to the alcohol discussion. Other than that I had to take a bottle of red wine out of the fridge the other day. I love my mother, but she doesn't understand that not all wines go in the fridge.

Re TOT: I dont know why anyone would go on that terrifying death trap, but to each their own ...


----------



## sourire

*Recap of the Hot Chocolate 15k*

Yesterday was a cold and windy day in Philadelphia, but it was definitely better than the 5 inches of snow that had been previously predicted - phew! The course was basically an out and back: starting at the Art Museum, up the Ben Franklin Parkway, then up and back MLK drive along the Schuylkill River (did I mention the wind coming off the river?). Not the most exciting of routes, but it is basically flat which is nice. 

DH and I ran the 5k version last year, and found the organization in both instances to be very good. I suppose this race series is a well oiled machine given that it takes place in so many cities. There were a ton of corrals: A to H for the 5k, and I to T for the 15k. Others have touched on this before, and I also find their corral placement odd. If you submit a finish time, you get placed in a "preferred corral"...so something like I to N, with everyone else who does not submit a finish time placed behind that. But that means that some very fast people could be starting from the way back, or there could be walkers starting closer to the front, though the front corrals had signs saying "No walkers in this corral". They had a ton of pacer groups with everything from 7 min/mi to 15 min/mi spread throughout the back corrals, so you'd be running along at your 11 min/mi pace and then a bunch of ppl would come charging up in an 8:30/mi pace group and blow on by. Thankfully, the course was never too crowded. 

The plan going in (after discussion with Coach DB) was to keep it around race pace until about mile 6, and then if things were feeling good, to kick it up a notch in the last 3 miles. All was going well, and although we were running into the wind on the way up the river, I figuratively felt like I had the wind at my back! I was able to run that last 5k with miles that began in 10:xx, which is huge for me.

I listed my goal here as 1:41. Current fitness predicted around 1:44:30, so anything better than that was going to be a great result! Technically it's a PR, b/c I've never done a 15k before. *Finish time was 1:42:08*; avg pace of 10:58/mi! WOOOO! 
Major thanks to Coach @DopeyBadger for another solid training plan, sound pacing advice, and for helping me to continue to crush all sorts of goals! 

Thanks for reading, and hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## AZMermaid

Way to go!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Y'all are such enablers, I spent so much money this week. I was looking for a pair of flats when the question came up this week so I now have a pair of Tieks on the way. I was also browsing REI looking for something I could use my REI garage coupon on, bought a new backpack with the other coupon, and came across the smart wool skirt. 30% off plus my 20% off coupon equals no more cold butt!! That will be here Monday, wish I had it for Friday's cold run. https://www.rei.com/rei-garage/product/107899/smartwool-corbet-120-skirt-womens


----------



## BikeFan

Finished the B&A Trail Half Marathon today in 1:32:33.  I was hoping to finally get under 1:30, but it was not to be.  It was a windy course and the wheels started falling off around the midpoint.  Oh, well - at least 1:32 was good enough for a 2nd in my age group.  Really, it should've been 3rd, because the 1st runner in 45-49 was also first masters, so he got that prize and not the age group award, and I got bumped up to 2nd.  I'll take it!


----------



## gjramsey

Vintage Park Half Race report.   Since my last race in Feb, I had been kinda nursing a hamstring issue.  So with this race scheduled in April in Houston, the expectation was a warmish humid morning for a race, so I had not trained very hard.  Of course, a cold front came though yesterday, and the temps this morning were a brisk 45 degrees...WHAT??!?!?  Started off running with members of my running club.  One of the ladies was using this race as a last long training run before Boston next week, and her coach wanted her to run around 8 for the first 8 miles, than goal marathon pace for the final 5.   Well, we ended up running 7:55 for the first couple.  Met up the 5k racers at just after mile three, but ended up being around 7:40 (her goal pace) for the next 9 miles, and kicked it up for the final 2.  Even running around 7:40 pace for those miles, we were able to keep up the conversation pretty much the whole time, so she is ready to attempt to crush Boston next week. 

I ended up with a 1:40:45 time, and somehow ended up 1st in my age group (50-54). If I was in the next older age group, I would have been 7th.  When did the older folks get so much faster? 

Overall, 50/1011, Male, 42/432, Age, 1/33


----------



## DIS-OH

Ran a lovely 9 miles today in bright sunshine but temps only in upper 40s with gusty winds.  Perfect, consistent  slow pace for a long run.

It’s a good thing running is going well, because my house is falling apart!  In the past two weeks, the roof started leaking, the washing machine’s start button broke and tonight, the garage door spring broke.  

So...new roof, siding, and gutters are needed.  New piece for the washer has been ordered, but in the meantime I can use the eraser end of a pencil to trigger the control panel to come on.  DH and I manually opened the garage door, got my truck out and manually closed it.  Door repair guys will be called in the morning.

DH just asked me, “Want to take bets on what breaks next?”


----------



## FFigawi

gjramsey said:


> Vintage Park Half Race report.   Since my last race in Feb, I had been kinda nursing a hamstring issue.  So with this race scheduled in April in Houston, the expectation was a warmish humid morning for a race, so I had not trained very hard.  Of course, a cold front came though yesterday, and the temps this morning were a brisk 45 degrees...WHAT??!?!?  Started off running with members of my running club.  One of the ladies was using this race as a last long training run before Boston next week, and her coach wanted her to run around 8 for the first 8 miles, than goal marathon pace for the final 5.   Well, we ended up running 7:55 for the first couple.  Met up the 5k racers at just after mile three, but ended up being around 7:40 (her goal pace) for the next 9 miles, and kicked it up for the final 2.  Even running around 7:40 pace for those miles, we were able to keep up the conversation pretty much the whole time, so she is ready to attempt to crush Boston next week.
> 
> I ended up with a 1:40:45 time, and somehow ended up 1st in my age group (50-54). If I was in the next older age group, I would have been 7th.  When did the older folks get so much faster?
> 
> Overall, 50/1011, Male, 42/432, Age, 1/33
> 
> View attachment 314980



Congrats! Great running weather today. Not so much for cycling.


----------



## gjramsey

FFigawi said:


> Congrats! Great running weather today. Not so much for cycling.



Thanks, it was great, and kinda wished I had trained harder.

Sounded like the folks doing the Galveston 70.3 had a rough time on the last half of the bike course.


----------



## BikeFan

gjramsey said:


> Vintage Park Half Race report.   Since my last race in Feb, I had been kinda nursing a hamstring issue.  So with this race scheduled in April in Houston, the expectation was a warmish humid morning for a race, so I had not trained very hard.  Of course, a cold front came though yesterday, and the temps this morning were a brisk 45 degrees...WHAT??!?!?  Started off running with members of my running club.  One of the ladies was using this race as a last long training run before Boston next week, and her coach wanted her to run around 8 for the first 8 miles, than goal marathon pace for the final 5.   Well, we ended up running 7:55 for the first couple.  Met up the 5k racers at just after mile three, but ended up being around 7:40 (her goal pace) for the next 9 miles, and kicked it up for the final 2.  Even running around 7:40 pace for those miles, we were able to keep up the conversation pretty much the whole time, so she is ready to attempt to crush Boston next week.
> 
> I ended up with a 1:40:45 time, and somehow ended up 1st in my age group (50-54). If I was in the next older age group, I would have been 7th.  When did the older folks get so much faster?
> 
> Overall, 50/1011, Male, 42/432, Age, 1/33
> 
> View attachment 314980



Congratulations, and oh my goodness that medal is freakin' huge!!


----------



## KingLlama

Venting:

Scheduled to run the Dark Side Half in two weeks. Ran a 10-miler a month ago today, and was pleased with how I did(aside from severe calf cramps the last half of the race). Was really ready to ramp up properly for the half. 

Instead, I just got back from a beach vacation where I laid on the beach like a whale and ate terribly. Didn't run at all. Came home feeling lethargic and angry with myself. Now I'm two weeks out, have completely blown my training schedule all to pieces, and am unsure whether to use this upcoming weekend as my final long run(which I should have done during vacation), or a shorter run as part of the taper I'd planned.

Has anyone else out there kind of blown it this close to a race in a similar fashion? I'm frustrated with myself, but at this point, what's past is past. I just need to know how I should tackle the next two weeks so that the race isn't a complete disaster for me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KingLlama said:


> Venting:
> 
> Scheduled to run the Dark Side Half in two weeks. Ran a 10-miler a month ago today, and was pleased with how I did(aside from severe calf cramps the last half of the race). Was really ready to ramp up properly for the half.
> 
> Instead, I just got back from a beach vacation where I laid on the beach like a whale and ate terribly. Didn't run at all. Came home feeling lethargic and angry with myself. Now I'm two weeks out, have completely blown my training schedule all to pieces, and am unsure whether to use this upcoming weekend as my final long run(which I should have done during vacation), or a shorter run as part of the taper I'd planned.
> 
> Has anyone else out there kind of blown it this close to a race in a similar fashion? I'm frustrated with myself, but at this point, what's past is past. I just need to know how I should tackle the next two weeks so that the race isn't a complete disaster for me.



I got sick 3 weeks before my most recent race, so I did my last long run 11 days before the race, not the planned 14. It worked fine for me. Is there anyway you could do a longer run in the next few days?


----------



## TheHamm

Big House Trail to the Victors 5K Report 

36:34
Significantly slower than I expected, and slower than I train, so disappointing.

Before race items: My company sponsored the race so I got to run for free.  The last corral was roughly half way between my front door and the portapotties, so between location and price, I figured I had to run this one.  I was very excited when an email came out to let employees that they had free race swag, and a link to the buff page video on how to wear your new item.  I jumped from my desk and sprinted to the cafeteria to retrieve my first every exciting piece of race gear, to find it a non-wicking generic tube of cotton with the company logo;  I was disappointed. The race start is very close to my house but I was curious how this would work as the start time was later than I would normally go out.  But not with the lame off brand buff- it was 21 and I was going with something more robust.

Race itself: I would run it again, and I would recommend it to anyone but with reservations if you were pushing a stroller.  I parked myself in the middle of corral C, which was listed in the race email as 32-40 minute finish.  On my walk home, back past the start and from where 95% of the runners parked and thus walked past on their way to the start, I saw a sign that said to check your bib for race assignment.  I had no idea they listed them on the bibs, and was surprised that they thought I should have been in B.  In hindsight, I agree and suspect they re-seeded people after the email was drafted and sent.  I was happy I did more passing than being passed, which was nice.  Having not run many races, I am wondering if my expectations of being able to have space to run in the first half mile is unrealistic- _anyone have wisdom here? Is this just how races go or is it because I could have been farther up front_?  We ended up trudging along for quite a while, and I think this is why I ended up with the first mile as my slowest.  As this race is in my neighborhood, I knew there was a hill in the first half mile that I avoided all last summer.  Actually, I ran a block over because that was steeper but over faster than the more rolling version on the course.  I was pleased that I hardly noticed the hill, so I suppose I have improved! Again, this is an area I run, but I was thrown off by being in the road and I held back more than I have on daily runs because I was concerned about the holes and that I was planning to run the mile home afterwards.  The race ends in Michigan Stadium by running through the player’s tunnel and onto the 50 yard line.  They have the player’s banner there for you to jump up and smack, which I thought was the coolest thing about the race.  The worst part (Other than weather and pot holes which I think are to be expected around here this time of year) is that to exit you had to climb up the stadium stands.  There were not a ton of stroller pushers in the stadium yet, but I would have been livid to have to climb up 70 rows with a stroller and a baby.  I hope they let them just wait it out on the field and then push them out the tunnel when the crowd thinned.    I was sad to have to climb the stairs after the run, and also sad they made you exit on only one side of the stadium, which put me slightly farther from my house.  I grabbed a coffee and walked part of my planned run home.  I’m counting it as a 4.5 mile run with a coffee break and a good stair workout.  My children kindly greeted me at the door and promptly told me I smelled and needed to take a shower, which my husband thought hilarious.  I will plan to run it again next year.


----------



## DopeyBadger

KingLlama said:


> Venting:
> 
> Scheduled to run the Dark Side Half in two weeks. Ran a 10-miler a month ago today, and was pleased with how I did(aside from severe calf cramps the last half of the race). Was really ready to ramp up properly for the half.
> 
> Instead, I just got back from a beach vacation where I laid on the beach like a whale and ate terribly. Didn't run at all. Came home feeling lethargic and angry with myself. Now I'm two weeks out, have completely blown my training schedule all to pieces, and am unsure whether to use this upcoming weekend as my final long run(which I should have done during vacation), or a shorter run as part of the taper I'd planned.
> 
> Has anyone else out there kind of blown it this close to a race in a similar fashion? I'm frustrated with myself, but at this point, what's past is past. I just need to know how I should tackle the next two weeks so that the race isn't a complete disaster for me.



Take a deep breath.  I've been sick, slight injuries or what have you before "A" races.  Most of the time if you take the cautious measured approach, then you'll come out fine on the other side.

Training gains and losses move very slowly.  So if you took some time off post-10 miler, then you lost some, but probably not as much as you think.  But conversely, since gains are made slowly, what you don't want to do is go out there and try and make up for lost time.  While training gains/losses move slowly, fatigue does not.  If you attempt to make up for lost time, you'll gain little, but increase fatigue significantly.  Thus, making the actual HM race harder than it has to be.  I think you're better off trying to get back into a rhythm the last two weeks.  I wouldn't do much more than 75-90 min this weekend, and even at that duration it should be kept significantly slower than the goal pace for the HM you have in mind.  Then do the taper you plan, but be mindful of possibly even pulling back a touch on that as well.


----------



## SheHulk

KingLlama said:


> Venting:
> 
> Scheduled to run the Dark Side Half in two weeks. Ran a 10-miler a month ago today, and was pleased with how I did(aside from severe calf cramps the last half of the race). Was really ready to ramp up properly for the half.
> 
> Instead, I just got back from a beach vacation where I laid on the beach like a whale and ate terribly. Didn't run at all. Came home feeling lethargic and angry with myself. Now I'm two weeks out, have completely blown my training schedule all to pieces, and am unsure whether to use this upcoming weekend as my final long run(which I should have done during vacation), or a shorter run as part of the taper I'd planned.
> 
> Has anyone else out there kind of blown it this close to a race in a similar fashion? I'm frustrated with myself, but at this point, what's past is past. I just need to know how I should tackle the next two weeks so that the race isn't a complete disaster for me.


You didn't blow it! Listen to DopeyBadger! You still can do it!


----------



## kleph

DopeyBadger said:


> If you attempt to make up for lost time, you'll gain little, but increase fatigue significantly.



i can attest to this due to hard-won experience. trying to "catch up" on your training will end badly. i've found resuming training where you've left off with a tweak or two to fit the situation (such as what DobyBadger's suggests) is the best option.

because while trying to "cram" my missed miles into the last few weeks of training was a mistake, transitioning back into my training plan has actually worked positively in the past. it really depends on the quality of your training prior to the break. if you got the quality miles and work in, that unplanned pause can work like a taper and help your final performance.

perhaps the most important thing to review is your planned race goal. it might be worthwhile to give yourself more leeway in terms of your goal given the realities of your conditioning. a raceday "disaster" can be avoided by being realistic about what constitutes success.


----------



## Andie16

KingLlama said:


> Venting:
> 
> Scheduled to run the Dark Side Half in two weeks. Ran a 10-miler a month ago today, and was pleased with how I did(aside from severe calf cramps the last half of the race). Was really ready to ramp up properly for the half.
> 
> Instead, I just got back from a beach vacation where I laid on the beach like a whale and ate terribly. Didn't run at all. Came home feeling lethargic and angry with myself. Now I'm two weeks out, have completely blown my training schedule all to pieces, and am unsure whether to use this upcoming weekend as my final long run(which I should have done during vacation), or a shorter run as part of the taper I'd planned.
> 
> Has anyone else out there kind of blown it this close to a race in a similar fashion? I'm frustrated with myself, but at this point, what's past is past. I just need to know how I should tackle the next two weeks so that the race isn't a complete disaster for me.



Yep, I have totally done that!  I scheduled two half marathons five weeks apart, but after the first one I was just done with training.  I mentally and physically checked out and debated bailing on the race but figured I'd show up since I'd already paid for it.  And then my "meh, whatever" attitude got me a PR .  I did make an extra effort not to go out too fast and to pay attention to my effort level since I wasn't sure how much the time off had impacted my fitness.

I'll echo the others that have said that two weeks before the race is too late to catch up on training that you've missed, but you can still run a strong race based on the gains that you achieved prior to the last race.


----------



## Miranda

Jumping on the "it's too late to catch up" wagon.   Heck, my first HM, I followed the Galloway plan that they put out for Tink, and it had a 3 week taper!  The last long run was longer than 10 (it was 14, although I only did 13 because I wanted to do my first 13.1 during the race ) but then it tapered for 3 weeks.


----------



## Sanchez

Cooper River Bridge Run (10k) - Charleston, SC

Last minute decision to run this race in Charleston. I usually avoid it due to difficult logistics and general aggravation but agreed to meet up with a group. This 10k is the third largest in the U.S. (behind Peachtree and Boulder) and usually draws over 30,000. The race starts in Mount Pleasant, crosses the Cooper River Bridge, and finishes in downtown Charleston. The main feature, of course, is the bridge and expansive view with a 1 mile incline (somewhere around 3-5% - I think.) Temp was 68 degrees at the start with a direct headwind of 10-15 mph at sea level. With the incline and crowds this is not a PR-type course and with the headwind the times were much slower this year. Rain was predicted and though it held off I suspect many stayed away due to the forecast. The race announcer indicated that 33,000 registered but the results show 27,400 finishers.

All of the neighboring communities (Mount Pleasant, Charleston, and North Charleston) provide resources and there is significant police presence and an entire network of buses to transport everyone to the start and from the finish line. I was fortunate to drive in and park at a friend's house near the start line. The race used to be a free-for-all but over the years they have done a much better job of refining the corral system. Corrals: Open/Elite; sub-40 minute (proof of time required); sub-45 (proof required); sub-50 (proof required); and then A-G based on self-reported times. I qualified for sub-45.

My corral was not crowded and there was no need to start at the front. Usually, the first 1.5 miles of this race are complete chaos and then when the incline comes people start walking causing further problems. There were some who clearly did not belong in the sub-40 and sub-45 corral, but for the most part the opening was fairly clean.

First goal was to start at a reasonable pace which, for me, meant not looking at the watch and just settling in. Had a comfortable, but slightly faster than anticipated, first mile which registered at 6:44. First part of mile 2 is flat but then the incline starts. 7:18 for the second mile. With the incline and the wind I started to red-line and had to back off. The third mile is mostly uphill but then you hit the apex and start the downhill portion - which is much flatter than the incline. Third mile at 7:43. Downhill and into downtown Charleston for a mile 4 time of 6:52. This was not an "A" race and I did not push the final two miles which were 7:04 and 7:18 respectively.

The streets in downtown Charleston are lined with spectators and it is quite loud. All kinds of food/drinks at the finish - a very nice setup. The only trouble for me after that was getting back to Mount Pleasant. We took an Uber about three hours after the finish and that worked out well.

Overall was very happy and had a great day. Not the fastest times but this is more of an event I am learning to appreciate rather than grumbling about the logistical difficulties.

Final time:  44:33 (first 5k: 22:35; second 5k: 21:58) Age Group: 30/1,114. Overall 528/27,409.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Its been a while since we had a running sock discussion, so lets revisit it today. What type of sock do you run in? Which ones have you tried and found just dont work for you?

ATTQOTD: I run in Balego socks. They are a little pricey but last a long time and since i switched to them I have all but eliminated blisters. First started with regular cotton socks and they just did not go well. 


A little late with todays question. Had some minor car issues this morning, and of course I do not have proper tools so it took a while to correct. Work is very busy but Disney is just 4 more days away!!!!!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its been a while since we had a running sock discussion, so lets revisit it today. What type of sock do you run in? Which ones have you tried and found just dont work for you?



Balega Hidden Comfort are my go to socks.  I have yet to find anything to complain about with them.  I've also had good success with Thor-Lo running socks.  I find that Feetures and other brands that are padded in the heel and forefoot area but very thin through the mid-foot don't work well for me.  I tend to have PF twinges with that style.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Reporting an unusual animal sighting on my run today: I run on rural roads and have seen plenty of deer, rabbits, raccoons, possums, skunks, snakes, and an occasional coyote or fox. No bears yet.

Today I saw a mink or an otter (pretty sure it wasn't a badger) amble across the road.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have Feetures, Balega, Darn Tough and Injinji socks. I will only race in the Injinji as they eliminated my blister problems! I wore them in my marathon in March in which I was soaked to the skin and my socks and shoes were a soggy mess for 23 miles and I did not get a single blister! I wear all the other socks for short trainig runs - anything over 6 miles I only wear Injinji.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Double layer WrightSocks for me. The idea is that the layers rub against each other preventing the shoe from rubbing your foot. I have them in several weights/lengths. Even most of my casual and dress socks are WrightSocks.

They used to last forever (a hole in one layer and you're still good to go), but lately they seem to be short-lived.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I mostly run in Feetures, but have a couple pair of Balega that I really like as well.


----------



## LilyJC

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its been a while since we had a running sock discussion, so lets revisit it today. What type of sock do you run in? Which ones have you tried and found just dont work for you?



Feetures are my go-to at this point, and I alternate between the more padded vs. thinner depending on the season. 

I used to love ASICS socks and have tried Balega, but for now my favorites are Feetures.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I’m an Injinji sock person. They have definitely helped prevent my toe blisters. If I didn’t have issues with getting toe blisters, I like Balega socks. They’re so soft and comfy!


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Other than that I had to take a bottle of red wine out of the fridge the other day. I love my mother, but she doesn't understand that not all wines go in the fridge.


As the community Sommelier, I am gonna have to comment on this one. If you don't have a proper wine fridge, storing wine in a normal fridge is okay. Most people miscalculate "room temperature" for a wine as in the temperature they like their room. However, red wine should be served at 55 degrees. That is their preferred room temperature. So if you have a wine you want to serve, keep it in the fridge, then about 30 minutes before you want to open it then pull it out and let it warm up for serving. If you have an opened bottle of red wine, it is also better to keep it in the fridge if you don't plan to drink it all that evening as it will slow the oxidization that occurs in opened bottles of wine.

ATTQOTD: I bought two pairs of Feetures at an expo, I want to say at Wine and Dine, did the thing you aren't supposed to do, and ran in them during a race without ever having tried them on a run before. I loved them. They are my favorite.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> As the community Sommelier, I am gonna have to comment on this one. If you don't have a proper wine fridge, storing wine in a normal fridge is okay. Most people miscalculate "room temperature" for a wine as in the temperature they like their room. However, red wine should be served at 55 degrees. That is their preferred room temperature. So if you have a wine you want to serve, keep it in the fridge, then about 30 minutes before you want to open it then pull it out and let it warm up for serving. If you have an opened bottle of red wine, it is also better to keep it in the fridge if you don't plan to drink it all that evening as it will slow the oxidization that occurs in opened bottles of wine.



So, my research actually told me the opposite - leave it at room temp and then put it in the fridge for 10-15 minutes before serving to get it to the right temperature (I think I saw 60-65 for a Syrah, which is what this was).
Didn't know about keeping it in the fridge after opening, though. Will have to tell my mom she was right about that one.

ATTQOTD: I buy my socks at Kohls. I think the ones I wear most often are Champion.
I do have a pair of Feetures wool socks that I like for cold weather runs, but for most runs, the cheap socks work fine for me.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I wear Balega socks.  I have a huge issue with toe seams and these are the ones that bother me the least.  They say they are seam free, but I can still feel where the toe is attached to the rest of the sock.  The Silver & Women's Enduro are my favorites.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  I run in Swiftwick Aspire.  I also pretty much wear them to work and for everything.  I like that they are thin.  However, after an especially hard workout, race, or long run, I'll put on a pair of Balega Hidden Comfort and walk around on clouds.


----------



## mrsg00fy

ATTQOTD:  Balegas  all the way.  I had blister issues wearing cheap socks and refused to spend the extra money on good socks.

Once I got tired of the constant blisters I tried balega there was no turning back. I’ve not had a blister in the four years since I switched to balega. And they last a long time.


----------



## FFigawi

gjramsey said:


> Sounded like the folks doing the Galveston 70.3 had a rough time on the last half of the bike course.



Great tailwind on the way out, though   One of my friends averaged over 20 for the first half.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its been a while since we had a running sock discussion, so lets revisit it today. What type of sock do you run in? Which ones have you tried and found just dont work for you?



I run in Asics Kayano socks. They're not easy to find all the time, so I stock up on them whenever I find them. I like how they're fairly well cushioned but also not too thick. 



SarahDisney said:


> So, my research actually told me the opposite - *leave it at room temp* and then put it in the fridge for 10-15 minutes before serving to get it to the right temperature (I think I saw 60-65 for a Syrah, which is what this was).
> Didn't know about keeping it in the fridge after opening, though. Will have to tell my mom she was right about that one.



The problem with all the advice which talks about keeping wine at room temperature is that room temperature now is a far cry from when this saying first became popular. Room, or cellar, temperature in France is intended to be in the 55-60 range, not up around 70 where many rooms are now kept these days. A dedicated wine cellar is the best option, followed by the fridge, and then room temperature. A red wine suffers more from being kept too warm than too cold.


----------



## NurseRunner

I’m big on the swift wick maxus for cushion.  But I am such a bad overpronator that they work well with my super supportive shoes.  Now if I could just get faster...


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its been a while since we had a running sock discussion, so lets revisit it today. What type of sock do you run in? Which ones have you tried and found just dont work for you?


Under Armour, they work well for me and I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: SmartWool is my go-to for socks! Haven't bothered with anything else because SmartWool treats me so well. Perfect for scorching summer heat and humidity, AND for chilly winter days. Only wish I'd known of them back when I was skiing.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I go through socks pretty quickly, but have been happy with generic cotton ankle socks 99% of the time - they're soft, cheap, and keep my toes warm.  Cotton retains water though, so if it's raining or the kind of race where I expect to get my feet wet, such as a trail race with stream crossings, I'll grab some of my tech socks that I know from experience will dry quickly.  

Socks are one of those things I didn't really think about until I did my first trail ultra, had to cross multiple streams, and spent the rest of the day running in wet feet.  I got several of the worst blisters I've ever had as a result.  Since then, I've learned that the right socks can make all the difference between happy feet and miserable feet, especially the longer you go.  This is why it's probably a good idea to do a few training runs in the rain, to know what gear works in those conditions.  You may have to race in the rain one of these days, and you'll want to be prepared for that situation.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Currently have sofsole and under armor socks in the rotation. The socks that have the extra padding in the toe and heel areas tend to aggravate my feet. 

Ran the Rock n Roll Raleigh half marathon yesterday. I really didn’t need have any goals going into the race except to beat my time from last year. In all honesty, I hadn’t been looking forward to this race at all. I didn’t enjoy the race last year and I think the only reason I signed up for it again was that the price was pretty reasonable. 

The good: Really good weather to run in. Chilly/windy at the start but was nice once we started moving. They changed the course from last year. Downtown Raleigh is very hilly but I appreciated them trying to not make it as miserable for everyone. The course support was good. Plenty of water stations and bands/music along the course. Finish line atmosphere was cool and they give you a ton of stuff after you cross the finish line (bottled water, Gatorade, chocolate milk, pretzels, cheese its, a granola bar, and a banana). I had to start turning things down after a minute because I couldn’t hold it all. Because I knew the race was going to be hilly, I didn’t glance at my watch until around mile 8 and saw I was doing pretty good. Because the harder hills were behind me at that point, I picked up the pace and ended up finishing in 2:12 which was just under three minutes faster than last year! 

The meh/bad: There were what felt like a lot less vendors than last year so I was in and out of the expo pretty quickly. One thing that I really didn’t enjoy was having to be parked by 5:30 that morning for a 7:00 start. I totally understand why they recommend it due to a lot of road closures for the race but it’s just a long time to sit and wait and not fall back asleep in the car. Thankfully got a good spot pretty close to the start and finish and just hung out in my car. Rock n roll gives you a corral placement but it didn’t seem to matter too much as I saw a lot of people just trying to get closer to the start and sneak their way in from the sidewalks. 

I would recommend this race to anyone if you don’t mind a very hilly run but from what I heard, this is the last year Rock n Roll will be in Raleigh. The marathon was taken away after last year and only the one mile, 5k, and half were left. This is the last longer disntance race for me until the fall so it was nice to finish on a positive note!


----------



## AZMermaid

The Balegas I have are too thick for me. I tend to like my Feetures, but I got a blister this weekend. I have a couple pair of Wrights which I like, but I miss the slight support of the other socks. So I am following. I have an issue in my toes where they get painful and numb so I am always on the hunt for the perfect socks. So far, Feetures are the best for me but don't totally solve the problem.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its been a while since we had a running sock discussion, so lets revisit it today. What type of sock do you run in? Which ones have you tried and found just dont work for you?


"Thirty 48" Ultralight Running Socks for longer runs and Under Armor socks for shorter runs [4 miles or less].  I've never really had a sock that didn't work for me or should I say "hosed" me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
I don't really have a specific sock preference, but none of mine are overly expensive. I like them to have the heel tab on the back though.


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: Lululemon Light Speed Sock Silver. They are thin yet durable, snug and doesn't slip like other socks.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Hmmm, I think I run in most types of running socks.  Currently have Injinji, Wrightsock, swiftwick, balega, and a couple of others.  I usually grab whatever is on top in the running sock drawer....


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I wear Balegas, but sometimes Feetures.  I wear them inside out becuase the "seamless seam" is still there and this has helped tremendously.  Everyone I know swears by Injinji, but my toes are too small for them! They just flop around everywhere.  

Everything on this board is so timely...my husband and his friend did some trail miles Saturday at False Cape State Park in Virginia Beach and ended up running a few with wild horses.  They paid close attention to where they were stepping...


----------



## cavepig

I wear Injinji toe socks.  My toe on each foot next to my pinky to curls/bends funny so without the toe socks they would get smashed causing blisters/burning feeling.


----------



## FlashAM7

ATTQOTD: Only only ONLY Drymax socks. They are the only socks that 100% prevent blisters for me. I could dip them in a bucket of water and they'd still be dry as a desert.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cavepig said:


> My toe on each foot next to my pinky



The technical term is the "This little piggy had none" toe.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The technical term is the "This little piggy had none" toe.


This is my favorite thing I've read all day... How had I only ever thought of it as the "ring-finger-toe" before this?


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Zensah grit socks for me. I am pretty sure my left foot is scarred from blisters though.


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Reporting an unusual animal sighting on my run today: I run on rural roads and have seen plenty of deer, rabbits, raccoons, possums, skunks, snakes, and an occasional coyote or fox. No bears yet.
> Today I saw a mink or an otter (pretty sure it wasn't a badger) amble across the road.





apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: I wear Balegas, but sometimes Feetures.  I wear them inside out becuase the "seamless seam" is still there and this has helped tremendously.  Everyone I know swears by Injinji, but my toes are too small for them! They just flop around everywhere.
> 
> Everything on this board is so timely...my husband and his friend did some trail miles Saturday at False Cape State Park in Virginia Beach and ended up running a few with wild horses.  They paid close attention to where they were stepping...View attachment 315133



Finally, I am caught up! 
While running before sunrise at Ft. Wilderness last week, I heard a squirrel close by, or so I thought, but no, it was an armadillo that scurried across the sidewalk right in front of me.

ATTQOTD: Under Armour socks work for most runs, but I have thicker Thor-Lo socks for colder or longer runs (HM+). I have never had problems with blisters, but a little PF from time to time. I have a Feetures sleeve to give a little arch support on those days.


----------



## Chaitali

I have balega socks I really like but I also like the cheaper Champion athletic socks I have from Target.  I save the Balegas for long runs or rainy runs.


----------



## Bree

apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: I wear Balegas, but sometimes Feetures.  I wear them inside out becuase the "seamless seam" is still there and this has helped tremendously.  Everyone I know swears by Injinji, but my toes are too small for them! They just flop around everywhere.



I have never thought about turning them inside out!  I will have to try that tomorrow.


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> The problem with all the advice which talks about keeping wine at room temperature is that room temperature now is a far cry from when this saying first became popular. Room, or cellar, temperature in France is intended to be in the 55-60 range, not up around 70 where many rooms are now kept these days. A dedicated wine cellar is the best option, followed by the fridge, and then room temperature. A red wine suffers more from being kept too warm than too cold.


Nailed it.


----------



## Bree

Now I want wine.


----------



## Wendy98

I started wearing Feetures about 7-8 years ago and haven't looked back, at least for running.  I love the compression factor.  Socks are like shoes for me and get downgraded to cross training socks when they start to really look worn.  I have some Balega and Thor-lo, but generally just cross train in them.


----------



## ZellyB

Bree said:


> Now I want wine.



Word.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:   Balega or SmartWool socks.

Animal report: Beavers are building a dam in the stream that parallels my local running trail.  It’s been interesting to watch the progress of the dam construction over the past few months.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: Balega or Wrightsocks.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD:  DW and I use Balegas, though we do have some Feetures.  The Feetures that are Left/Right specific seem to do better for me.  Agree with @Wendy98 about Feetures and compression.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: Feetures or some asics brand socks I got off Amazon. I tend to save the Feetures for long runs.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> Now I want wine.



I have lots of wine






I pour good pours


----------



## Bree

I need some help.  I live in FL. 

What would I be getting myself into with the elevation for this race?  It’s in TN so I can’t really go check the course out for myself.


----------



## SarahDisney

Update: The wine is in the fridge. I assume I've lost my wine-drinking privileges, though.
I'm gonna stick to my bubbly wines. I know those get refrigerated. It usually says it on the bottle.


----------



## CDKG

Dis_Yoda said:


> I have lots of wine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pour good pours


Nice choice! I only drink Pinot’s from Oregon. They are the best! (My fav is Argyle...and they serve it at DCA!)


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its been a while since we had a running sock discussion, so lets revisit it today. What type of sock do you run in? Which ones have you tried and found just dont work for you?


I’m currently wearing Stance. They come in three lengths (the crew are work friendly) and so many cute designs. I even have a Darth Vader pair!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I wear Nike socks for all my regular training runs and switch to CEP compression socks for the long runs and recovery.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> Update: The wine is in the fridge. I assume I've lost my wine-drinking privileges, though.
> I'm gonna stick to my bubbly wines. I know those get refrigerated. It usually says it on the bottle.



You can never go wrong with bubbles. We always have at least half a case of rosé champagne on hand.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

CDKG said:


> Nice choice! I only drink Pinot’s from Oregon. They are the best! (My fav is Argyle...and they serve it at DCA!)



I drink whatever my husband brings home from work.

Luckily that means good wine generally.  We’ve only tossed one bottle out of 36 so far


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Bree said:


> What would I be getting myself into with the elevation for this race?



Trouble.

I looked at my run today and I had 880 ft total elevation gain in 7.6 miles, so 727 ft in 13 miles is not out of the question.

A difference is I had 0 net elevation gain (I went down as much as I went up) and that course has 250+.

If you're doing it as a challenge and it has a cool name like https://ultrasignup.com/register.aspx?did=52493 then do it.

If you're doing it for a PR or POT, find another one like this http://www.teardrophalf.com/ (still possibly on my radar screen).


----------



## Mickey Momma

Bree said:


> I need some help.  I live in FL.
> 
> What would I be getting myself into with the elevation for this race?  It’s in TN so I can’t really go check the course out for myself.
> 
> View attachment 315192



I have run this twice as it is less than an hour from home.  It is a pretty course and I don't consider it terribly hilly.  It is not flat, but the elevation gain is gradual.  (According to my Strava, the largest gain in elevation is during mile 12 at 41 feet.  Next are miles nine and thirteen at 26 feet.  The rest of the miles were less than 20 feet or even negative.)

My biggest complaint is that, while running along the river is pretty, it also means a good portion of that part of the course is banked.  It is an open course and, unfortunately, the flatter portions of the road always seem to be on the wrong side.

Now that Shenandoah Half the week before?  That course is a beast.

Feel free to PM if you have any questions. Or I can send you some screenshots of the elevation changes per mile.

ETA: Obviously the banking of the road didn’t keep me from running it a second time.  I just wouldn’t run it as a POT.


----------



## Wendy98

SarahDisney said:


> So, my research actually told me the opposite - leave it at room temp and then put it in the fridge for 10-15 minutes before serving to get it to the right temperature (I think I saw 60-65 for a Syrah, which is what this was).
> Didn't know about keeping it in the fridge after opening, though. Will have to tell my mom she was right about that one.



DH's family is prone to putting ice cubes in their wine.  Feel free to judge, I know I do.


----------



## Miranda

Bree said:


> I need some help.  I live in FL.
> 
> What would I be getting myself into with the elevation for this race?  It’s in TN so I can’t really go check the course out for myself.
> 
> View attachment 315192


I'd rather race that in the other direction. 

I would consider that to be decently hilly and I am used to hills living in NH.  I have done some HM's around here that I think are fairly hilly and were only about 2/3 of that elevation gain.  I also hate hills and complain about them at any chance I get, so I am also a little biased.


----------



## Bree

Thanks for the feedback on that course!  DH and I are looking for a little getaway in September outside of FL. He loves to hike and I love to run so I was trying to combine the two.


----------



## JulieODC

I love my feetures and Balegas - worth the extra price. 

I am right on the cusp of 2 different sizes (and according to size should buy the bigger size), but have narrow feet and definitely have to size down!


----------



## chiisai

Have my first 5k this weekend.  Going with my 12 yo.  Excited!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its been a while since we had a running sock discussion, so lets revisit it today. What type of sock do you run in? Which ones have you tried and found just dont work for you?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I run in Balego socks. They are a little pricey but last a long time and since i switched to them I have all but eliminated blisters. First started with regular cotton socks and they just did not go well.
> 
> 
> A little late with todays question. Had some minor car issues this morning, and of course I do not have proper tools so it took a while to correct. Work is very busy but Disney is just 4 more days away!!!!!



I run in plain old Champion cotton socks.  I have tried various moisture wicking running socks and they don't feel as good as my Champions.  Problem is my Champions are getting holes in them finally.  I have bought new Champions in hopes of them being the same,  it they are not.  So I will have to find something else that works for me. But now since I run with my ankle brace and it has a metal bar in it for support I wear one basketball sock to help with friction.  




Bree said:


> I need some help.  I live in FL.
> 
> What would I be getting myself into with the elevation for this race?  It’s in TN so I can’t really go check the course out for myself.
> 
> View attachment 315192



It doesn't seem bad, but it looks like a steady uphill climb until the end of the race.  Not bad if you can train for it, which is hard to do in FL.  I did a 1/2 in Plymouth, MA and it was so many huge up and down hills.  It was brutal, I would take the steady climb all day long.


----------



## flav

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: SmartWool is my go-to for socks! Haven't bothered with anything else because SmartWool treats me so well. Perfect for scorching summer heat and humidity, AND for chilly winter days. Only wish I'd known of them back when I was skiing.


ATTQOTD: SmartWool are my ski and winter running socks. For summer I use ASICS Quick Lite but they get worn fast and I cannot find the L size anywhere there days. I am avidly reading all of your answers for when I go socks shopping again!


----------



## kleph

Bree said:


> Thanks for the feedback on that course!  DH and I are looking for a little getaway in September outside of FL. He loves to hike and I love to run so I was trying to combine the two.



that would be one to check the projected/historical temperatures as well. a race like that is going to be work so facing higher temps/humidity might be asking a bit much if you aren't prepared. tree cover will be a factor too.


----------



## Dis5150

chiisai said:


> Have my first 5k this weekend.  Going with my 12 yo.  Excited!



Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets discuss another part of the running gear... hats/visors. With spring/summer eventually on it way (It was in the 40's this weekend here and I have heard the north is still getting snow). Do you wear a hat, visor, or some other form of head gear on your runs? 

Bonus Question: Since wine was discussed yesterday, today we should turn our attention to craft beer. lol

ATTQOTD: I've never worn a hat for running, so I dont have much to add here, but I see plenty of people do.

Bonus Question: My go to beer is Racer 5 IPA by Bear Republic. We dont have it here, but when I come across some I buy in bulk. IPA's are the opposite of wine, best consumed closer to it's born on date. Served cool, but not ice cold as the coldness numbs the tongue from all of the flavor. If my memory is correct, IPA's kinda happened by accident. I think the story goes something like this.. Europeans were traveling to India and wanted to bring beer with them. The beer would go bad on the trip so they used hops are a preservative, which helped the beer out but left a little bit of a different taste, but a lot less hoppy then current IPA's. Somewhere along the way, people decided they liked the high hop flavor. So the name IPA's for India Pale Ale is what we ended up with. This little story is likely flawed as I am sure someone told it to me while we were consuming some high ABV IPA's.  Another beer fact, beer that is sold in a clear bottle is not worthy of being called a beer. There I said it! lol


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  Sweaty Bands!  

Bonus ATTQOTD:  Again, it's whatever my husband brings home.  Currently we have a small release from Naples Brewery at home or some from Cigar City.  I don't remember names well.  My go to is usually Unibroue


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I always run in a Headsweats visor from Sparkle Athletic, even on the treadmill. It is great at keeping my hair out of my face and stopping the sweat from dripping into my eyes. And they are cute. 

Bonus question: Confession - I don't like beer or wine!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Dis5150 said:


> Bonus question: Confession - I don't like beer or wine!



But do you like liquor?


----------



## Mickey Momma

kleph said:


> that would be one to check the projected/historical temperatures as well. a race like that is going to be work so facing higher temps/humidity might be asking a bit much if you aren't prepared. tree cover will be a factor too.



It will be humid, but nothing someone from Florida wouldn’t be used to already by that time of year.  In 2015, the starting temp was 63 and last year it was 55.  A good chunk of the course, I would say 2/3, is shaded.  It is the last portion, three miles or so, that are not.  Should also be noted that those miles are also on quite a bit of concrete path too.


----------



## cavepig

I do not do hats!  Even when it's cold it's head/earbands not hats.  When it's hot I may wear a bondi type headband, but many times not. 
I do not like beer so nothing to add on that, can I still belong here, haha!


----------



## ZellyB

chiisai said:


> Have my first 5k this weekend.  Going with my 12 yo.  Excited!



Very exciting.  Have a great time and good luck!

ATTQOTD:  I rarely wear hats in the spring/summer unless it's raining, I use sunglasses if I want to keep sun out of my eyes.  For me hats hold in too much heat and I've yet to find a visor that I think looks good on me. I do wear stocking caps in the winter when it's cold though.


----------



## Dis5150

Dis_Yoda said:


> But do you like liquor?



Oh definitely! I just prefer a daiquiri or slushy margarita from Italy, lol.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: Also go with a Headsweats visor.  As for the bonus question, I am partial to IPAs in all their incarnations these days.


----------



## ZellyB

Bonus ATTQOTD:  I don't have particular favorites as beer goes (although I'm not really a big IPA fan - don't love hops), but in the summer I love a good shandy.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss another part of the running gear... hats/visors. With spring/summer eventually on it way (It was in the 40's this weekend here and I have heard the north is still getting snow). Do you wear a hat, visor, or some other form of head gear on your runs?


Not usually. I have before though. In the winter I do more of a headband type thing to cover my ears.

I have never had an IPA so no answer for me for the bonus.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: No hats for running! Something about seeing the visor out of the corners of my eyes makes me dizzy (I'm weird), but I will occasionally wear a ball cap to a game.  I can't make it all 9 innings in one, but at least I try.

Bonus: No particiular favorite, it all depends on mood/weather/activity. Just nothing fruity or sour.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I wear visors most of the time.  All are either from races or my running club.  I prefer visors over hats.   I will wear a running hat when it is raining or it is cold, i.e. mid 30s or lower.  I really hate to run with nothing on my head, I sweat too much, so I need something to capture it!

Bonus question:  I seem to like most craft beers I try, however, I don't go out of my way to purchase beer to drink at home.  The race I finished last Sunday, 11 Below brewing was handing out samples of their blonde and amber brews.  Good stuff. They also happen to be a sponsor of our running club.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss another part of the running gear... hats/visors. With spring/summer eventually on it way (It was in the 40's this weekend here and I have heard the north is still getting snow). Do you wear a hat, visor, or some other form of head gear on your runs?
> 
> Bonus Question: Since wine was discussed yesterday, today we should turn our attention to craft beer. lol



I tend to sweat heavily and it runs into my eyes and burns without preventive measures.  As a result, I *ALWAYS *run with a hat, to the point that I have accidentally started a run without one and have turned around and gone home to get one before continuing.  My favorites are the Headsweats race hats.  They are light, wick well and are very breathable.  I am so set on wearing hats that it can cause problems in cold weather when I need to cover my ears.  It's a challenge to put on a fleece headband over a hat in such a way that it doesn't pull the hat down and smash my glasses down onto the bridge of my nose.  But I manage!  

Bonus QOTD:  Easy summary of craft beers for me:  =


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD: I wore both ear protection _and_ a cap for Dopey 2018! Most of the time I wear something to keep sweat out of my eyes, either a cap, visor, or sweat band depending on the time of year. Hat or visor if it is raining so it doesn't feel like water torture in my face.

Beer and wine -- not for me. DH loves a good IPA, or any craft beer, something he doesn't consider "diet beer."


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
I wear a fleece ear warmer basically anytime it's under 45F- my ears seem to be really sensitive to wind.
Above 45F, I will often wear a cap with a mesh back, I think it releases the heat better. I don't race is caps though. 
(I actually bought a black nike mickey cap at DLR with the intention of wearing it running, but now don't want to get it all sweaty!)

Bonus: I don't drink IPAs. Really, I'm not a huge beer drinker. Can we talk about coffee tomorrow?


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: I am on the hunt for a hat, so I was excited to read this question.  I tend to dislike most hats, but I think that I should give it a try as I can use more sun protection than I get from sunglasses alone.  Also, I can see the advantage during light precipitation.  I have in the last two days misplaced my fleece ear band, and am furious that I cannot purchase another one because it is spring (this is locally declared when Oberon is released, pertaining to the bonus QOTD, but I only like Oberon in the decorative keg-can because I can be swayed by cute and festive).  I tried to run in a fleece cap that I had previously used for bicycling, but it kept slipping off without a helmet to hold it on, so I just stuck with the ear band that I cannot find.  {tearing up at the thought of no ear band during today's run.  Leads to more tears as I wanted to buy new running tights, but the ones I have are no longer available, leading to more tears as I went to REI to use my coupon and it seems Brooks has 'updated' my shoes}

ATTBQOTD: I have strong opinions on this topic.  Long before apps, I also had a spreadsheet on this topic.  Many years ago All About Beer published a list of '125 Places to have a Beer Before You Die' and my now husband decided we should vacation to check off the very subjective and not all amazing places.  We agreed we would never check of "Tailgating at an EC Game."  I am not an IPA fan, I like how they smell but not how they taste.  As others rage about the trash flavor of cilantro I see IPAs as the same breed of rot.  I love Belgians, Hefes, and the spirit of a Feist beer more than many of the actual brews themselves.  I think the current crop of gose that seems to be popping up are overrated and trend more towards sours than they should.  I like sours, just make it a solid sour and skip the pretense that you have the salt flavor as most of them do not. The part of traveling incessantly for work that I miss is the ability to find beer that we cannot get here.  I dream of finding Lost Abby's Judgement Day or Lost & Found, and am sad that I can only seem to find Russian River's more hoppy offerings without flying somewhere.  If near DL, I did enjoy a side trip to The Brewery and have been happy that they now distribute near me.   It was very low key and a good break from the conference center.


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: I always wear a hat. I sweat a lot so the hat minimizes the amount of time I have to wipe the sweat from my forehead. It's also good for tucking all my hair in. A swinging ponytail is a distraction to me.


----------



## Jules76126

I don't wear hats. I don't like them. I do have a winter cap that I will wear in extreme cold, but I would wear a headband. Plus it looks really ratty as its covered in cat hair and not machine washable so it is a less than appealing choice. I do like sunglasses though.   

Bonus: I love wine. With the summer coming, definitely rosé all day. DH and I are picky and will only drink imported wines, mainly European - blame it on our time overseas. For Beer, we are lucky that there are a ton of craft breweries in New England; we even have 1 five minutes from our house. In Maine, I enjoy Rising Tide and Banded Horn for their variety. I do not like Heady Topper, but do like Sip of Sunshine. I really like Wormtown. And we waited 2 hours recently for Treehouse Brewery. Normally, we would never wait that long to buy beer, but it is a b-day gift for BIL.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its been a while since we had a running sock discussion, so lets revisit it today. What type of sock do you run in? Which ones have you tried and found just dont work for you?



The Asics Unisex Quick Lyte Cushion Single Tab socks are probably my favorite but I have a bunch of different brands I rotate through.  As long as they are not too thick and are wicking I'm good.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss another part of the running gear... hats/visors. With spring/summer eventually on it way (It was in the 40's this weekend here and I have heard the north is still getting snow). Do you wear a hat, visor, or some other form of head gear on your runs?



When the temperature is low I run with a wicking winter cap or at least ear covers.  I often end up taking it off once I warm up but I'll start with one or the other once it is down in the 30s.

I also have a few baseball-style running hats that are vented and wicking as well.  I rarely wear them but have found when the temperatures are high (usually about 90 or above) and the sky is cloudless the light colored hats actually make me feel cooler.  I have probably only worn them 3 or 4 times though.  I would normally wait until later in the day if I had to run when it was that sunny and hot.  Holding them under the water when I stop for a during or run past a fountain helps on those hot days as well.


----------



## michigandergirl

Back from a spring break vacation in Bradenton, FL and I’ll just jump in with one of many beer shots.

In addition to beer drinking, I also did some running along the mangroves. Very cool! 

 

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  Only wear hats when I don't feel like making my hair presentable....which is most days.  I'll run in a visor now and then, but mostly just put my hair in a ponytail and add a sweaty band.  I'm a dork and wear a sweatband on my wrist to wipe the sweat off my face.

Bonus QOTD:  I'm not a big fan of IPA.  They are just too heavy.  I like light crisp beers or a cider.


----------



## Dis5150

Bree said:


> I'm a dork and wear a sweatband on my wrist to wipe the sweat off my face.



I just ordered one of these to try out:
https://www.sqooshbands.com/

I hate sweat in my eyes and am constantly wiping my face with my hands and trying to dry them on my moisture wicking tank which never works, lol. My marathon in Waco next month is supposed to be pretty hot so I wanted to give these a try. It should be here Friday.


----------



## Bree

Mickey Momma said:


> I have run this twice as it is less than an hour from home.  It is a pretty course and I don't consider it terribly hilly.  It is not flat, but the elevation gain is gradual.  (According to my Strava, the largest gain in elevation is during mile 12 at 41 feet.  Next are miles nine and thirteen at 26 feet.  The rest of the miles were less than 20 feet or even negative.)
> 
> My biggest complaint is that, while running along the river is pretty, it also means a good portion of that part of the course is banked.  It is an open course and, unfortunately, the flatter portions of the road always seem to be on the wrong side.
> 
> Now that Shenandoah Half the week before?  That course is a beast.
> 
> Feel free to PM if you have any questions. Or I can send you some screenshots of the elevation changes per mile.
> 
> ETA: Obviously the banking of the road didn’t keep me from running it a second time.  I just wouldn’t run it as a POT.



Thanks for letting me know!  It looks like such a pretty run and so different than what I look at everyday in FL.  I'm from New England so I miss "real" forests!



kleph said:


> that would be one to check the projected/historical temperatures as well. a race like that is going to be work so facing higher temps/humidity might be asking a bit much if you aren't prepared. tree cover will be a factor too.



I live in FL so I know heat and humidity.  I did look at the historical weather data and it's far cooler and less humid than central FL in September!


----------



## Bree

Dis5150 said:


> I just ordered one of these to try out:
> https://www.sqooshbands.com/
> 
> I hate sweat in my eyes and am constantly wiping my face with my hands and trying to dry them on my moisture wicking tank which never works, lol. My marathon in Waco next month is supposed to be pretty hot so I wanted to give these a try. It should be here Friday.



Those look awesome so I just bought one!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: no hats. Ever. Other than a pony tail I don't like things touching my head. I'm weird. I know.

Bonus: I love a good beer. In college I dated this guy that insisted I learn to appreciate craft beers in order to date him. In the fall, after a run is an IPA. Also on the rare cold summer days IPA works as well. I'm not really picky where it comes from, I like to try most of the local breweries. In summer it is more anything goes. The only kind of beer I really avoid is anything as dark as Guinness.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: When it rains, I like to have a hat to keep the water out of my eyes. So I usually run in a Brooks "Run Happy" hat that I got at a race expo. Conveniently, DH's head is huge and the one he got didn't fit, so I have two. If it's really cold (mid-20s or below), I wear a fleece beanie that I got as a race premium or an UnderArmour hat that does a decent job wicking sweat. In terms of other gear, I run in the dark a lot this time of year, so I have a headlamp from Nathan that I use.

Bonus ATTQOTD: Wait but what was the question? What go-to beer? We're alternating right now between 21st Amendment's Down to Earth Session IPA, Deschutes' Fresh Squeezed IPA, and a local brewery called Manor Hill's Taylor's Row IPA. I absolutely love Ballast Point's Sculpin IPA, but it's so dang expensive out here, so it's a nice treat but not one I get often. Shockingly, though, my favorite beer is actually a Belgian Tripel: Corsendonk's Agnus Tripel. I don't drink it a lot at home but my favorite local beer dive carried it (before the bar burned down... it just reopened with a limited menu that doesn't have it, but I'm hoping they'll add it back) and it was always a must. PS - Racer 5 is an excellent choice, @LSUlakes. Was one of the first IPAs I really loved.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss another part of the running gear... hats/visors. With spring/summer eventually on it way (It was in the 40's this weekend here and I have heard the north is still getting snow). Do you wear a hat, visor, or some other form of head gear on your runs?


I like to wear a good runner trucker. I have a few that I will run/race in and a couple that I reserve for walks or bad hair days. I find them both stylish and functional! They keep my hair and the sun out of my eyes (I can usually go without sunglasses). When on the treadmill, I just wear a sweaty band to keep the flyaways out of my eyes.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss another part of the running gear... hats/visors. With spring/summer eventually on it way (It was in the 40's this weekend here and I have heard the north is still getting snow). Do you wear a hat, visor, or some other form of head gear on your runs?


ATTQOTD: ALWAYS visors in the heat! Helps keep sweat out of my eyes, and reduces sun glare on my sensitive eyes. I also always wear sunglasses with the visor, unless it's after dark. The summer sun in FL is no joke! (I also prefer visors with a dark underside, even if white on top, because it reduces glare bouncing up from pavement.



> Bonus Question: Since wine was discussed yesterday, today we should turn our attention to craft beer. lol


Sorry, I've got nothing. I like Mich Ultra


----------



## KingLlama

Oh man....this thread has been such a huge help to me not only as I make running a regular routine, but also as I've conquered my first 5K, 10K, and 10-miler.

But there are days when this thread raises more questions than answers(and not in a bad way)....like today. I've been running in basic Reebok socks this entire time. Nothing fancy about them whatsoever, I just like the fit and the cushion. Haven't had a serious issue with blisters at all.

But now I'm wondering if I've been missing out by not trying different/better socks. I'd never heard of Balegas, never tried compression socks, etc. So should I look to make the switch? Will they make that much of a difference? Or should I stick with what's been working for me?

As for today's *ATTQOTD*: I wish I could pull off a cap to run in, but I have a size XXXXXXXL head, so any running cap looks like a yarmulke on my head. I can wear fitted baseball caps, but they are kind of "heavy" and aren't comfortable to run in. Visors though, I can get down with those.


----------



## camaker

KingLlama said:


> Oh man....this thread has been such a huge help to me not only as I make running a regular routine, but also as I've conquered my first 5K, 10K, and 10-miler.
> 
> But there are days when this thread raises more questions than answers(and not in a bad way)....like today. I've been running in basic Reebok socks this entire time. Nothing fancy about them whatsoever, I just like the fit and the cushion. Haven't had a serious issue with blisters at all.
> 
> But now I'm wondering if I've been missing out by not trying different/better socks. I'd never heard of Balegas, never tried compression socks, etc. So should I look to make the switch? Will they make that much of a difference? Or should I stick with what's been working for me?
> 
> As for today's *ATTQOTD*: I wish I could pull off a cap to run in, but I have a size XXXXXXXL head, so any running cap looks like a yarmulke on my head. I can wear fitted baseball caps, but they are kind of "heavy" and aren't comfortable to run in. Visors though, I can get down with those.



I was very happy running in my Thor-Lo's and had never given a thought to changing socks or that socks could be better than what I already had.  I saw so many testimonials on here (and other places) years ago for Balegas I finally decided to get a pair and see what the fuss was all about.  I won't run in anything else now.  

Don't be afraid to experiment just because it's not broken.  You might find something you like better.  Shirts, shorts, accessories, fueling, it could apply to anything.  Just be sure to test the new items out on a few shorter runs to figure out if they are really going to work for you before committing them to long runs or race days where a "wardrobe malfunction" could lead to more significant consequences.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Yesterday ATTQOTD:

I wouldn't go back a day normally, but I love the Balega Enduro V-Tech Quarters that I have been running in. So much so that I've bought a few extra pairs for everyday wear. Definitely my favorite running related purchase of recent vintage.

ATTQOTD:

I wear a bondi band-like headband. No idea if it's actually that brand, but I pick them up for cheap at expos. They keep my hair and sweat out of my eyes better than a hat. When it's sunny I have no qualms about greasing my hair through with sunscreen. Not the best hair product, but it doesn't bother me. I also wear my Oakley sunglasses for every race regardless of weather. They keep stuff out of my eyes.

Bonus:

I've never had alcohol. The only time I'm tempted is with colorful drinks that look like they would almost completely mask the presence of alcohol. The smell of Beer and Wine give me the same gag reflex I get from malt vinegar.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I always wear headgear for training runs, and almost never for races, unless it is a downpour.

For training, I have multiple options: burglar hat for super cold, earband for meduim cold, mesh running hat (amazing how much rain it lets in), solid fabric running hat for rain with a French Foreign Legion attachment for sun or rain, visor for hot pre-sun runs.

I wear a hat for 2 reasons: sweat wicking and sun protection.

For racing, I am a minimalist, so I may have a throw away hat, but that's it.

Bonus beer question: Note that I am deleting the word 'craft'. My at-home, go-to beer is Terrapin RecreationAle IPA. It's local, and used to be relatively small and locally owned. I believe it's been bought out by Millers-Coors. If the scale is 1=Canned Miller Light, 10=Local craft beer on tap, it's a 4.



cavepig said:


> I do not do hats! Even when it's cold it's head/earbands not hats. When it's hot I may wear a bondi type headband, but many times not.
> I do not like beer so nothing to add on that, can I still belong here, haha!



Do you like Green eggs and ham?


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I wear a hat during the winter for cold reasons, but nothing during the summer. Unless it's raining, in which case I wear a moisture-wicking baseball cap. I just have this thing where I like to curve my baseball caps so severely that I can't see out the sides, and that's not so great for running.

Bonus QOTD: I always wanted to get into craft beers but never have. Sorry, I'm boring.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Update: The wine is in the fridge. I assume I've lost my wine-drinking privileges, though.
> I'm gonna stick to my bubbly wines. I know those get refrigerated. It usually says it on the bottle.


We are all just here to learn. Haha. But I also love me some bubbles. It's how I prefer my Chardonnay grapes to be processed.



CDKG said:


> Nice choice! I only drink Pinot’s from Oregon. They are the best! (My fav is Argyle...and they serve it at DCA!)


Oregon Pinots are my FAVE.



FFigawi said:


> You can never go wrong with bubbles. We always have at least half a case of rosé champagne on hand.


OKAY I'M COMING OVER.



LSUlakes said:


> Bonus Question: My go to beer is Racer 5 IPA by Bear Republic. We dont have it here, but when I come across some I buy in bulk. IPA's are the opposite of wine, best consumed closer to it's born on date. Served cool, but not ice cold as the coldness numbs the tongue from all of the flavor. If my memory is correct, IPA's kinda happened by accident. I think the story goes something like this.. Europeans were traveling to India and wanted to bring beer with them. The beer would go bad on the trip so they used hops are a preservative, which helped the beer out but left a little bit of a different taste, but a lot less hoppy then current IPA's. Somewhere along the way, people decided they liked the high hop flavor. So the name IPA's for India Pale Ale is what we ended up with. This little story is likely flawed as I am sure someone told it to me while we were consuming some high ABV IPA's. Another beer fact, beer that is sold in a clear bottle is not worthy of being called a beer. There I said it! lol


This isn't too far off, but it was England who was shipping the beer to India. A huge pet peeve of mine is when people call them "Indian Pale Ales" and also people that say "Belgium Style". My go-to beer style is dark and barrel aged. I also like sours and when a craft brewery can make a good lager so I can feel better about drinking a light beer. I hate IPAs. They smell terrible to me like the smell of marijuana. Bleh. They taste like you fell into a bouquet of dried flowers. It's just not for me. I can appreciate a good one, but no sir, I don't like it. I would rather drink wine, or margs, or these cocktails that come in a can by Cutwater Distillery. Especially in the summer.



TheHamm said:


> I like sours, just make it a solid sour and skip the pretense that you have the salt flavor as most of them do not


That is actually a different style of beer entirely, called a Gose (Go-suh), the sour with the salt.

ANYWAY, ATTQOTD: I sometimes try to run in hats but my head is weird and I don't like how hats sit on sunglasses. But if I am gonna be training in this AZ summer then I am going to probably look into a visor. Right now I just use a headband to keep my hair and sweat at bay, but also to keep my headphones in my ears.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

michigandergirl said:


> Back from a spring break vacation in Bradenton, FL



I am jealous. I grew up in Bradenton. Graduated from Manatee High School, worked at the Bradenton Herald.

Bradenton has been off my radar screen. Your post reminded me that maybe I need to get back down there.

I know I don't get there often enough
But God knows I surely try
It's a magic kind of medicine
That no doctor could prescribe


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I occasionally wear hats, and I think most of them are under armour brand. I love hats when I am out on the lake or beach though! 

Bonus: Like @Dis5150, I do not drink beer, or wine, but give me some vodka mixed with just about anything and I am good to go! LOL.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: no hats or visors for me. Sometimes a headband. 

Bonus: DH and I gave up drinking but I was always a fan of the lighter and fruitier stuff. Spent quite a bit of time down at World of Beer next to UCF lol.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I have never had an IPA so no answer for me for the bonus.



Just go take a big chomp off a shrub or bush ... or suck on a bunch of pennies, and that's basically what an IPA tastes like.


----------



## Chaitali

I never used to wear a hat, I just wear an ear band in the Winter.  But last year, I saw a visor I like (mostly for aesthetics) and I started wearing it on Summer runs.  I really liked it and it's pretty comfortable so now I wear it on almost all hot runs.  I skip it for races though and just go with sunglasses if it's going to be sunny.


----------



## Sailormoon2

flav said:


> Ottawa Voyageur Challenge


I am doing this in May! Did you get a "Challenge" medal as well as the 3 associated with each distance?



LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Should I bring DD on Tower of Terror? She is 4, meets the height requirement, and depending on the day, said she wants to ride it. Those of you with children when did you introduce them to rides like this?


So late in responding to this but NO, unless as others have said it is at the very end of the trip. My first experience was totally traumatizing as I literally was expecting every other ride to "drop" repeatedly. LOL!!

@LSUlakes can you add me to an April 15th race "Spring Flyer 10K". Goal time sub-1 hour.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Just go take a big chomp off a shrub or bush ... or suck on a bunch of pennies, and that's basically what an IPA tastes like.


I'll pass then...


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Headsweats visors are a must for me! I started wearing a golf visor when I saw my first race photos and my hair looked horrible. My ponytail was out of control and I just looked a hot mess. It wasn’t until I hadn’t done a few RunDisney races that I kept noticing the Headsweats visors on a ton of people and decided to pull the trigger. Love the elastic band on the back and that it is so lightweight. Keeps the hair out of my face and majorly helps with the sweating and sun. I do like the Goodr sunglasses to run in only if I’m running for a few miles.


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: I always wear a hat and sunglasses on my training run. I’ll either wear my Nike Roger Federer hat (it’s a tennis hat but it has super sweat wicking powers and fits perfectly) or my trail running trucker hat. I also love my Goodr sunglasses...it never bounces on my face and I bought a bright color for safety purposes. For races though, I ditch those items and run as minimal as possible.

ATYQOTD: Ahh, I could go on and on about my favorite beers as it changes often, but suffice to say, I’m super into Kinkasi Tricerihops Double IPA at the moment. I’ll be drinking one this coming weekend after my HM. However, if I can find a Pliny the Elder during the week, that’ll be taking over as the post run beverage.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss another part of the running gear... hats/visors. With spring/summer eventually on it way (It was in the 40's this weekend here and I have heard the north is still getting snow). Do you wear a hat, visor, or some other form of head gear on your runs?



Never, if I can help it. I own several hats, and even bought a visor like the cool tri kids wear, and I hate them. They make my head hot, though on the flipside, they are useful for holding ice cubes against the top of my head.



> Bonus Question: Since wine was discussed yesterday, today we should turn our attention to craft beer. lol
> 
> Bonus Question: My go to beer is Racer 5 IPA by Bear Republic. We dont have it here, but when I come across some I buy in bulk. IPA's are the opposite of wine, best consumed closer to it's born on date. Served cool, but not ice cold as the coldness numbs the tongue from all of the flavor. If my memory is correct, IPA's kinda happened by accident. I think the story goes something like this.. Europeans were traveling to India and wanted to bring beer with them. The beer would go bad on the trip so they used hops are a preservative, which helped the beer out but left a little bit of a different taste, but a lot less hoppy then current IPA's. Somewhere along the way, people decided they liked the high hop flavor. So the name IPA's for India Pale Ale is what we ended up with. This little story is likely flawed as I am sure someone told it to me while we were consuming some high ABV IPA's.  Another beer fact, beer that is sold in a clear bottle is not worthy of being called a beer. There I said it! lol



Racer 5 is a great beer, and one of my favorites as well. My go-to right now are the NEIPAs from Spindletap and Brash, two small local breweries in Houston. My bike team is sponsored by Saint Arnold, the oldest craft brewery in Texas, so I drink plenty of their beer for free after all of our rides too.



rteetz said:


> I have never had an IPA so no answer for me for the bonus.



Not all craft beer is an IPA. There are plenty of other styles out there to choose from. If you want to try an IPA, I suggest one from Sierra Nevada or New Belgium. They're bigger brands and aren't as hoppy or citrusy as many other IPAs are. And don't listen to the naysayers (*cough @Keels cough*). Even she has been known to actually drink an IPA and not the flavored water she posts pictures of. 



gjramsey said:


> Bonus question:  I seem to like most craft beers I try, however, I don't go out of my way to purchase beer to drink at home.  The race I finished last Sunday, 11 Below brewing was handing out samples of their blonde and amber brews.  Good stuff. They also happen to be a sponsor of our running club.



The breweries here do a good job of sponsoring athletic activities. Saint Arnold sponsors our bike team, you have 11 Below, Buffalo Bayou is on board with my friends' TIR team, and even tiny Holler hosts a weekly after work run.



PrincessV said:


> Sorry, I've got nothing. I like Mich Ultra



That doesn't count as beer.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Not all craft beer is an IPA. There are plenty of other styles out there to choose from. If you want to try an IPA, I suggest one from Sierra Nevada or New Belgium. They're bigger brands and aren't as hoppy or citrusy as many other IPAs are. And don't listen to the naysayers (*cough @Keels cough*). Even she has been known to actually drink an IPA and not the flavored water she posts pictures of.


Good to know!


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: my bama hat. because *Roll Tide*, that's why.


----------



## LilyJC

Barca33Runner said:


> I've never had alcohol. The only time I'm tempted is with colorful drinks that look like they would almost completely mask the presence of alcohol. The smell of Beer and Wine give me the same gag reflex I get from malt vinegar.



Ahahahahhaha! I’m not sure if you were trying to be funny, but this cracked me up because I’m the same way!
At this point in my life I don’t drink any alcohol. I used to drink margaritas only if they were super sweet, but basically have come to the realization that I might as well just have a slushy of some sort instead. And I can’t even take a sip of beer or wine for the same reason you mentioned!

 ​
My hubby however will drink anything although he doesn’t like hoppy beers either. 

ATTQOTD: I’ll wear fleece headbands to cover my ears when it’s low 50s and under. I’ll also wear my lightweight tifosi sunglasses if I’ll encounter too much sun on a run. 

A couple years ago my goal was to learn to like running in a visor after two miserable mid-day legs during SoCal Ragnar 2016. I wore it once and it bugged me so badly that I didn’t ever wear it again. I’m tempted to check out some of the ones that have been recommended to see if those would be better!
​


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> That doesn't count as beer.


Exactly! It's cold, carbonated water with an ever-so-slight anesthetic property.   My perfect "craft beer" is an extra-dry Bombay Sapphire martini, ice-cold, straight up, shaken, not stirred, with 3 blue-cheese stuffed olives.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> Just go take a big chomp off a shrub or bush ... or suck on a bunch of pennies, and that's basically what an IPA tastes like.



that's due to it's famous "bitter" taste. and, it turns out, there's a very good reason it was developed with that flavor profile.


----------



## cavepig

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Do you like Green eggs and ham?


Ha!  As I typed I so had Dr. Seuss in my head!  I do not like Green eggs & ham!


----------



## TheHamm

jennamfeo said:


> I hate IPAs. They smell terrible to me like the smell of marijuana.



Terpenes are the only compound anyone remembered in organic chemistry as the prof pointed out they were the class of compounds in both pot and IPAs.  I did not drink at the time so the connection with all the 420 and mary jane themed beer names was lost on me


jennamfeo said:


> That is actually a different style of beer entirely, called a Gose (Go-suh), the sour with the salt.


While I understand the point of the gose, I think many of those available in my neck of the woods have no hint of salt.  We had a tailgate with 5 different goses (I haven't a clue as to the plural!) and 3 sours from matching breweries, and for most of the selections not one person could imagine there was a salty note.  I am all for experimental brews (and I know many are bad) but I think as a category many of those labeled as Gose cannot be differentiated from a typical sour.


----------



## jennamfeo

TheHamm said:


> While I understand the point of the gose, I think many of those available in my neck of the woods have no hint of salt. We had a tailgate with 5 different goses (I haven't a clue as to the plural!) and 3 sours from matching breweries, and for most of the selections not one person could imagine there was a salty note. I am all for experimental brews (and I know many are bad) but I think as a category many of those labeled as Gose cannot be differentiated from a typical sour.


If they don't have salt, they aren't a true to style Gose.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> If they don't have salt, they aren't a true to style Gose.



You could either drink a gose or go lick a sweaty person ... same difference.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  I wear a hat all the time.  I burn pretty easily, including the top of my head.  If it’s below 50, I’ll switch to a winter hat.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> You could either drink a gose or go lick a sweaty person ... same difference.



Only one of those seems like it would be appropriate in public, though...


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> You could either drink a gose or go lick a sweaty person ... same difference.


Perfect for Marathon weekend. There are plenty of sweaty people. Hahahaha.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

While we're in beer mode: Nectar Creek Sting on tap will change your life. (Not saying if that's good or bad.)

No maryjane, no sweaty people, no shrub, just honey and ginger. (Cue the honey and ginger haters!)


----------



## michigandergirl

Oh man, why all the IPA haters? There are some good ones! This one is my favorite.

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## Capang

michigandergirl said:


> Oh man, why all the IPA haters? There are some good ones! This one is my favorite.
> 
> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]
> 
> View attachment 315331


I will never understand IPA hate. There is nothing like a cold IPA on a crisp fall day.


----------



## Wendy98

michigandergirl said:


> Oh man, why all the IPA haters? There are some good ones! This one is my favorite.
> 
> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]
> 
> View attachment 315331


I will be back since IPA's are near and dear to me...but love Founder's All Day!  So low in calories compared to most IPA's.


----------



## michigandergirl

Wendy98 said:


> I will be back since IPA's are near and dear to me...but love Founder's All Day!  So low in calories compared to most IPA's.



And you can drink it all day!!!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Wendy98 said:


> I will be back since IPA's are near and dear to me...but love Founder's All Day! So low in calories compared to most IPA's.





michigandergirl said:


> And you can drink it all day!!!



Ditto on all counts, I'm also a big fan of the Founders session. If you can find it though, try that 21st Amendment Down to Earth I mentioned above. I love me some All Day, but if you give me a choice.... right now I'm going with the Down to Earth.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  I will wear a handband in any weather/feels like under 40 (my ears get co
ld and give me a headache otherwise.  No hats or visors in the summer.

Bonus question.....I am an IPA girl, the hoppier the better. Love the bitter (think it's my personality!).  Michigan has great beer.  This was a recent outing.......although admittedly hard to appreciate since I drank them all! My favorite was "Yesterday's News"--a NE style IPA.


----------



## LSUlakes

TheHamm said:


> ATTBQOTD: I have strong opinions on this topic. Long before apps, I also had a spreadsheet on this topic. Many years ago All About Beer published a list of '125 Places to have a Beer Before You Die' and my now husband decided we should vacation to check off the very subjective and not all amazing places. We agreed we would never check of "Tailgating at an EC Game." I am not an IPA fan, I like how they smell but not how they taste. As others rage about the trash flavor of cilantro I see IPAs as the same breed of rot. I love Belgians, Hefes, and the spirit of a Feist beer more than many of the actual brews themselves. I think the current crop of gose that seems to be popping up are overrated and trend more towards sours than they should. I like sours, just make it a solid sour and skip the pretense that you have the salt flavor as most of them do not. The part of traveling incessantly for work that I miss is the ability to find beer that we cannot get here. I dream of finding Lost Abby's Judgement Day or Lost & Found, and am sad that I can only seem to find Russian River's more hoppy offerings without flying somewhere. If near DL, I did enjoy a side trip to The Brewery and have been happy that they now distribute near me. It was very low key and a good break from the conference center.



So how far off was on my IPA story? 



FredtheDuck said:


> PS - Racer 5 is an excellent choice, @LSUlakes. Was one of the first IPAs I really loved.



One of my first as well. We used to get it here, but someone pissed off someone else and now they are gone and we have had to wait 5 years until it may come back. It's been at least 4 i think... We just started getting Dogfish Head but the IPA's they are sending us are not fresh, so its a little disappointing. 



KingLlama said:


> But now I'm wondering if I've been missing out by not trying different/better socks. I'd never heard of Balegas, never tried compression socks, etc. So should I look to make the switch? Will they make that much of a difference? Or should I stick with what's been working for me?



If it isn't broke dont fix it. lol I was having major problems with my feet and the socks helped resolve that issue. 



jennamfeo said:


> This isn't too far off, but it was England who was shipping the beer to India. A huge pet peeve of mine is when people call them "Indian Pale Ales" and also people that say "Belgium Style". My go-to beer style is dark and barrel aged. I also like sours and when a craft brewery can make a good lager so I can feel better about drinking a light beer. I hate IPAs. They smell terrible to me like the smell of marijuana. Bleh. They taste like you fell into a bouquet of dried flowers. It's just not for me. I can appreciate a good one, but no sir, I don't like it. I would rather drink wine, or margs, or these cocktails that come in a can by Cutwater Distillery. Especially in the summer.



Ok, so not to far off. I did mention we were consuming IPA's lol. Thanks for clearing it up.



Keels said:


> Just go take a big chomp off a shrub or bush ... or suck on a bunch of pennies, and that's basically what an IPA tastes like.



WHOA.... pump the brakes now. IPA's are a gift from the gods, pure liquid gold I tell you! 



rteetz said:


> I'll pass then...



It's all lies, dont listen to her! 



FFigawi said:


> Racer 5 is a great beer, and one of my favorites as well. My go-to right now are the NEIPAs from Spindletap and Brash, two small local breweries in Houston. My bike team is sponsored by Saint Arnold, the oldest craft brewery in Texas, so I drink plenty of their beer for free after all of our rides too.



I have enjoyed many of the Art Car IPA's since a little 5k at the brewery about two years ago in Julyish maybe... It was HOT!



kleph said:


> ATTQOTD: my bama hat. because *Roll Tide*, that's why.



sigh... (from a LSU fan) Does Nick Saban need a shrimp boat captain? Our best chance is after we get our butts kicked the first few games, coach O gets a little to much harassment at his weekly radio show and assaults a fan so we can fire him w/o a buyout. Then the AD would need to go as well so he isn't given the opportunity to hire anyone else. 



michigandergirl said:


> Oh man, why all the IPA haters? There are some good ones! This one is my favorite.
> 
> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]
> 
> View attachment 315331



That's one of my tailgate beers for the obvious reasons. If there was ever a thing of a light IPA, All Day IPA would be it. 




All right everyone time to do some homework now. Tomorrow we cover either coffee, best root beer, energy drinks, margarita on the rocks or frozen, or something else lol. Some of these would have some really good potential, I may have to use them for a Friday question every so often...


----------



## Barca33Runner

LilyJC said:


> Ahahahahhaha! I’m not sure if you were trying to be funny, but this cracked me up because I’m the same way!



There is almost always some attempt at humor in my posts. This was my attempt to portray my thoughts on alcohol with a humorous slant. I’m happy to leave it for those who like it and I’m sure they’re happy to divvy up my share.


----------



## Sanchez

All - need some advice.

We will be in NYC in June and I have always wanted to run a race there. NYRR has a 5 mile race on June 3 in Central Park called the Italy Run. Registration is still open. Do these races fill up? Any thoughts on the race quality or course? Thank you.


----------



## SarahDisney

Sanchez said:


> All - need some advice.
> 
> We will be in NYC in June and I have always wanted to run a race there. NYRR has a 5 mile race on June 3 in Central Park called the Italy Run. Registration is still open. Do these races fill up? Any thoughts on the race quality or course? Thank you.



I heard my name. (Well, not yet, but someone probably would have tagged me eventually since I'm our loudest resident New Yorker)
Sometimes they fill up. Sometimes they don't. Check the website - the icon next to the race name will turn yellow if it's close to filling up.
The race is in Central Park. It's all hills. I haven't done this particular race (mostly because this is the first year, but also because I just started doing NYRR races recently), but I did an 8K is Central Park last year, and I dont like those hills at all. But I keep signing up for more Central Park races, so it can't be too bad...

NYRR races are always well run - plenty of course support, water stops, good people, sometimes spectators in the park. They collapse the corrals into waves a little before the race, so if starting with people at your same pace is very important to you, get to the corrals early.

Tl;dr - If you dont mind hills, I highly recommend it.
(I'm signed up ... not sure if I can give a better endorsement than that)


----------



## Miranda

No IPAs for me thank you very much.  I do not like hoppy beers and I especially don't like this trend to add ALL THE HOPS to beers.

I am waiting patiently for the porter/stout/malty beer revolution to begin, the darker the better!


----------



## kleph

OK, kids. I've got a question for the group. I did my first run in a singlet today and contracted a nice case of sunburn. Not overly bad since it wasn't a long run but I need to get it addressed.

What are the suggestions for a decent sunscreen? My criteria: can't smell like a godawful coconut fruit cocktail, needs to stay on despite a decent amount of sweat, can last a few hours if needed. I'm on the pale side so a decent degree of protection will be needed.


----------



## Capang

Miranda said:


> No IPAs for me thank you very much.  I do not like hoppy beers and I especially don't like this trend to add ALL THE HOPS to beers.
> 
> I am waiting patiently for the porter/stout/malty beer revolution to begin, the darker the better!


Porters are my below zero winter nights beer. Mmmm.


----------



## Bree

kleph said:


> OK, kids. I've got a question for the group. I did my first run in a singlet today and came down with a nice bit of sunburn. Not overly bad since it wasn't a long run but I need to get it addressed. What are the suggestions for a decent sunscreen. My criteria: can't smell like a godawful coconut fruit cocktail, needs to stay on despite a decent amount of sweat, can last a few hours if needed. I'm on the pale side so a decent degree of protection will be needed.



Alba Botanica sport is what I use. It comes in a cream or spray and is fragrance free.


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> OK, kids. I've got a question for the group. I did my first run in a singlet today and contracted a nice case of sunburn. Not overly bad since it wasn't a long run but I need to get it addressed.
> 
> What are the suggestions for a decent sunscreen? My criteria: can't smell like a godawful coconut fruit cocktail, needs to stay on despite a decent amount of sweat, can last a few hours if needed. I'm on the pale side so a decent degree of protection will be needed.



I use Sun Bum SPF 70, because I like being as pasty as possible.


----------



## michigandergirl

jmasgat said:


> Michigan has great beer.


----------



## KevM

kleph said:


> OK, kids. I've got a question for the group. I did my first run in a singlet today and contracted a nice case of sunburn. Not overly bad since it wasn't a long run but I need to get it addressed.
> 
> What are the suggestions for a decent sunscreen? My criteria: can't smell like a godawful coconut fruit cocktail, needs to stay on despite a decent amount of sweat, can last a few hours if needed. I'm on the pale side so a decent degree of protection will be needed.



I use Coppertone Sport 30.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I use Sun Bum SPF 70, because I like being as pasty as possible.


I use SPF 4 because Indian and Italian olive skin. Hahaha.


----------



## tidefan

Guinness is good for you!

Plus, if you are a statistician, that's where the students _t_ distribution was discovered!


----------



## SarahDisney

I just want you guys to know ... this conversation makes me happy because beer, but also depressed because I have no beer in the house and it's been one of those days that can only be redeemed by enjoying a good beer (and I didn't have the patience to go buy beer).
So ... someone please have a good beer tonight and think of me.


----------



## Capang

I'm drinking a Conway's Irish Ale. Not my favorite, but I will take one for the team. Here's to a better tomorrow!


SarahDisney said:


> I just want you guys to know ... this conversation makes me happy because beer, but also depressed because I have no beer in the house and it's been one of those days that can only be redeemed by enjoying a good beer (and I didn't have the patience to go buy beer).
> So ... someone please have a good beer tonight and think of me.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband brought home a Cuban Coffee Rum Liquor tonight!  Yum!  I need to have a coffe taste off with the Italian Espresso one


----------



## avondale

kleph said:


> OK, kids. I've got a question for the group. I did my first run in a singlet today and contracted a nice case of sunburn. Not overly bad since it wasn't a long run but I need to get it addressed.
> 
> What are the suggestions for a decent sunscreen? My criteria: can't smell like a godawful coconut fruit cocktail, needs to stay on despite a decent amount of sweat, can last a few hours if needed. I'm on the pale side so a decent degree of protection will be needed.



I was going to ask the group a similar question.

I currently use Z Blok for running and tennis.  My criteria are similar:
1. I'm very pale, so needs to be >SPF 30
2. I'm a heavy sweater, so must stay on for a couple hours
3. Must not sting when it gets in my eyes

Z Blok works reasonably well for all of these.  (Also, it doesn't smell like coconut.)  But when I really start sweating in it, I feel like it comes out of every pore and I'm covered with watered-down milk.  Also, I think it has a relatively neutral smell when you put it on, but it smells odd later when you get hot - kind of the smell I associate with self-tanners.

At any rate, I am curious about anything better.  I read a review for Endurance Shield sunscreen, but haven't gotten any yet.  Anyone out there try it?


----------



## LilyJC

kleph said:


> OK, kids. I've got a question for the group. I did my first run in a singlet today and contracted a nice case of sunburn. Not overly bad since it wasn't a long run but I need to get it addressed.
> 
> What are the suggestions for a decent sunscreen? My criteria: can't smell like a godawful coconut fruit cocktail, needs to stay on despite a decent amount of sweat, can last a few hours if needed. I'm on the pale side so a decent degree of protection will be needed.



My favorite is the Neutrogena ultra sheer Dry-touch SPF 55 all the way up to 100-something I think. It’s lightweight but works great!


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> Dogfish Head but the IPA's they are sending us are not fresh, so its a little disappointing.



It pains me to say this because I used to be a DFH evangelizer... but their recipes have changed as they’ve grown and there are a few I just don’t love they way I used to. The 60 Minute is a good example. It used to be a nice, moderately hoppy IPA. Now it’s malty enough that I won’t typically drink it.

That said, we still go to their ale house once in a while - they always have some fun stuff.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Any takers?


----------



## camaker

Mickey Momma said:


> Any takers?
> 
> View attachment 315418



Umm...  Nope!


----------



## MissLiss279

kleph said:


> OK, kids. I've got a question for the group. I did my first run in a singlet today and contracted a nice case of sunburn. Not overly bad since it wasn't a long run but I need to get it addressed.
> 
> What are the suggestions for a decent sunscreen? My criteria: can't smell like a godawful coconut fruit cocktail, needs to stay on despite a decent amount of sweat, can last a few hours if needed. I'm on the pale side so a decent degree of protection will be needed.





avondale said:


> I was going to ask the group a similar question.
> 
> I currently use Z Blok for running and tennis.  My criteria are similar:
> 1. I'm very pale, so needs to be >SPF 30
> 2. I'm a heavy sweater, so must stay on for a couple hours
> 3. Must not sting when it gets in my eyes
> 
> Z Blok works reasonably well for all of these.  (Also, it doesn't smell like coconut.)  But when I really start sweating in it, I feel like it comes out of every pore and I'm covered with watered-down milk.  Also, I think it has a relatively neutral smell when you put it on, but it smells odd later when you get hot - kind of the smell I associate with self-tanners.
> 
> At any rate, I am curious about anything better.  I read a review for Endurance Shield sunscreen, but haven't gotten any yet.  Anyone out there try it?


I use the Equate version of Banana Boat Sport. I usually get SPF 30, but may get 50 if that’s what they have. I think there is only marginal more protection above 30. I’m also very pale and sunburn very easily. This stuff works for me. Once or twice it hasn’t lasted as long as I needed - probably at a Disney race where I put it on before I left the resort and then had to wait forever before the race actually started, and then took 6 hours to finish the marathon...
Sometimes, I may not use it on my face and just use my 15 spf face lotion (Olay something or rather), but I also usually wear a hat or visor to help protect my face. 
Make sure whatever you get has both the UVA and UVB protection. I also make sure I put the sunscreen on at least 30 minutes before I will be out in the sun. I think this helps it absorb, and won’t ‘wash off with sweat’. Eww.


----------



## FFigawi

FredtheDuck said:


> Ditto on all counts, I'm also a big fan of the Founders session. If you can find it though, try that 21st Amendment Down to Earth I mentioned above. I love me some All Day, but if you give me a choice.... right now I'm going with the Down to Earth.



Founders' best beer is their CBS. By chance, I was in Ann Arbor last fall on release day and was able to score two pints. The limit was one per customer, but I swapped a beer of his choice with the guy seated next to me drinking Labatt's.



SarahDisney said:


> I just want you guys to know ... this conversation makes me happy because beer, but also depressed because I have no beer in the house and it's been one of those days that can only be redeemed by enjoying a good beer (and I didn't have the patience to go buy beer).
> So ... someone please have a good beer tonight and think of me.



I had a few tonight at our bike team meeting and after. They are all quite good.

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/337/78927/
https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/337/17492/
https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/43368/272707/


----------



## kleph

OK. Here's the roundup so far.

Alba Botanica Sport SPF 45
4 oz: $8.89
Recommended for 80 min of exercise. Also available with fragrance free and SPF 50.

Sun Bum SPF 70
8 oz: $15.99
SPF 30, 50, Acts as moisturizer. Recommended for 80 min of exercise. Also have a "signature" line featuring zinc based formula.

Coppertone Sport 30
7 oz: $6.99
Also with SPF 50. Comes in lotion and spray. Recommended for 80 min of exercise.

Z Blok SPF 45
4 oz: $14.95
Zinc Oxide base. Fragrance free. Recommended for 2 hours of exercise.

Endurance Shield SPF 45
4 oz: $23.99
Won't clog pores, acts as moisturizer, endurance tested but no time usage recommendation.

Neutrogena ultra sheer Dry-touch SPF 55
3 oz: $10.99
Won't clog pores. Recommended for 80 min of exercise​

A few takeaways:

Pretty much all of them say 80 minutes is the limit for performance in the presence of water (or sweat). Endurance Shield suggests it can do more -- and some of the testimonials do as well -- but I'm guessing you're pretty much on your own after an hour and a half. The ones marketed as high-performance tend to have a price tag to match.

Z Blok and Sun Bum both offer zinc oxide-based versions which seem to have a selling point of not causing your eyes to tear up. The rest seem to be petroleum-based formulas.

Most major brands seem to offer a range of SPF but Sun Bum's 70 was the top number I could find in this quick survey.

A lot of these also come in lotion and spray versions. There doesn't seem to be any information if one or the other affects durability.

Fragrance free isn't always listed but neither do most of these tout a specific scent.​

For me, personally, I'm thinking one of the lower priced ones will probably do for my regular runs but I'll need more input/research for deciding what will be best for longer runs.

One tidbit I came across pulling this together which I had forgotten, sunblock is only good for a couple of years at most. Many brands have an expiration date on their bottles. So you might want to check for that as we start to slide into the summer months.


----------



## flav

Sailormoon2 said:


> Ottawa avoyageur Challenge: I am doing this in May! Did you get a "Challenge" medal as well as the 3 associated with each distance?


I am doing this in May as well. My understanding is that we are getting the three medals and T-Shirt (orange for 5k, green for the 10k and blue for the half) plus a medal (canoe paddle style if we get same as last year) and long sleeve shirt for the challenge. Here are some pictures I found.
  

Edit: This article presents various canadian running challenges... Interesting how they start by referring to Dopey.
https://runningmagazine.ca/multi-race-challenges-canada/


----------



## Wendy98

Here are my current faves, but I love trying new beer.  I love IPA's.


Rhinegeist Truth (Cincinnati)

Madtree Psychopathy (Cincinnati)

Elysian Space Dust (Seattle) - DH is obsessed and is permanently stocked in the fridge right now.  Added tidbit:  Wilderness Lodge club level had it on draft when we stayed there last May!

Jackie O’s Mystic Mama (Athens, OH)

Bell’s Two Hearted (Michigan)

Lagunitas IPA (California) - There are SO MANY awesome California and West Coast beers.  I loved trying them on my California trip last summer.

Cigar City Jai Alai IPA (Tampa) - This is permanently on my Garden Grocer delivery list.

@LSUlakes , this was my packed lunch when we were in Yosemite last summer:







And on the hat question...I typically avoid them.  I will wear an ear band if temps are below 30 degrees.  On rare occasions, I will wear a hat to block the sun and absorb sweat, but generally don't like them.  I may need to experiment in the next couple of days because I will most like be spending a LONG time in the rain on Monday.  I just got a really nice one (can't remember the brand) from my running team sponsor.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Founders' best beer is their CBS. By chance, I was in Ann Arbor last fall on release day and was able to score two pints. The limit was one per customer, but I swapped a beer of his choice with the guy seated next to me drinking Labatt's.



The ABC Liquor on Apopka-Vineland road right outside of Disney Springs had four bombers of CBS just sitting on the shelf when I went in there last night ... for a cool $30 each. Just sayin' ...



kleph said:


> Z Blok and Sun Bum both offer zinc oxide-based versions which seem to have a selling point of not causing your eyes to tear up. The rest seem to be petroleum-based formulas.



I use the spray on my shoulders/arms/legs and the zinc on my face. No complaints on either product! Plus, I like that it's readily available at Target. I like the spray because it's more powdery than greasy, and when I mix it with bug spray in the spring/summer (I run along the Trinity and UGH mosquitos), I don't feel totally gross after the delicious combo of sweat-'screen-'spray.


----------



## rteetz

All this beer talk that I have no input for. 

I may or may not have tested a new fruity beverage tonight. That said I probably shouldn't admit that since its a drink aimed at females.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> All this beer talk that I have no input for.
> 
> I may or may not have tested a new fruity beverage tonight. That said I probably shouldn't admit that since its a drink aimed at females.



Was it rose cider?


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Was it rose cider?


Corona Refresca


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Corona Refresca



Hmmmmm ...


----------



## Princess KP

flav said:


> I am doing this in May as well. My understanding is that we are getting the three medals and T-Shirt (orange for 5k, green for the 10k and blue for the half) plus a medal (canoe paddle style if we get same as last year) and long sleeve shirt for the challenge. Here are some pictures I found.
> View attachment 315427 View attachment 315428 View attachment 315429
> 
> Edit: This article presents various canadian running challenges... Interesting how they start by referring to Dopey.
> https://runningmagazine.ca/multi-race-challenges-canada/


I may have to sign up for the Voyageur Challenge next year!


----------



## GreatLakes

kleph said:


> OK, kids. I've got a question for the group. I did my first run in a singlet today and contracted a nice case of sunburn. Not overly bad since it wasn't a long run but I need to get it addressed.
> 
> What are the suggestions for a decent sunscreen? My criteria: can't smell like a godawful coconut fruit cocktail, needs to stay on despite a decent amount of sweat, can last a few hours if needed. I'm on the pale side so a decent degree of protection will be needed.



I will only use sunscreen that has one active ingredient: Zinc Oxide.  I avoid anything that has oxybenzone, vitamin A, avobenzone, homosalate, or octisalate.  The only two sunscreens I will use are Thinksport and Babo Botanicals Sheer Zinc.  The latter only for places I can't reach when someone isn't around willing to get my back.

Check this site for their grading of most sunscreens out there.


----------



## Flossbolna

TheHamm said:


> While I understand the point of the gose, I think many of those available in my neck of the woods have no hint of salt. We had a tailgate with 5 different goses (I haven't a clue as to the plural!) and 3 sours from matching breweries, and for most of the selections not one person could imagine there was a salty note. I am all for experimental brews (and I know many are bad) but I think as a category many of those labeled as Gose cannot be differentiated from a typical sour.



I am so surprised that people are brewing Gose in the US! Here in Germany it is a very obscure regional beer, mainly only still known in Leipzig where there are a few pubs specializing in it. It is mainly considered a summer drink there to have in a beergarden. 

Plural would be Gosen in German...

I live in an area where the craft beer never died out: Frankonia is Germany’s area with the highest density of breweries. Like every village has one. But the variety of beers is far less, you would typically just have Lager, Amber and Weißbier. 

Attqotd:
I only run with a fleece hat in the winter, but do like the idea of a hat with visor in the rain in sun! This question really got me thinking about getting one!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> All this beer talk that I have no input for.
> 
> I may or may not have tested a new fruity beverage tonight. That said I probably shouldn't admit that since its a drink aimed at females.



Never feel embarrassed about what you want to drink.  Drink what you want to.  

If I felt like that, I would have never started drinking whiskey/scotch in college back in the day.  (Although its more normal for females to drink it now - 13 years ago, it wasn't)  

There was a good new cherry sour in our fridge the other day.  It was yum!


----------



## flav

Princess KP said:


> I may have to sign up for the Voyageur Challenge next year!


You will have a race recap to read!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss another part of the running gear... hats/visors. With spring/summer eventually on it way (It was in the 40's this weekend here and I have heard the north is still getting snow). Do you wear a hat, visor, or some other form of head gear on your runs?
> 
> Bonus Question: Since wine was discussed yesterday, today we should turn our attention to craft beer. lol
> 
> ATTQOTD: I've never worn a hat for running, so I dont have much to add here, but I see plenty of people do.
> 
> Bonus Question: My go to beer is Racer 5 IPA by Bear Republic. We dont have it here, but when I come across some I buy in bulk. IPA's are the opposite of wine, best consumed closer to it's born on date. Served cool, but not ice cold as the coldness numbs the tongue from all of the flavor. If my memory is correct, IPA's kinda happened by accident. I think the story goes something like this.. Europeans were traveling to India and wanted to bring beer with them. The beer would go bad on the trip so they used hops are a preservative, which helped the beer out but left a little bit of a different taste, but a lot less hoppy then current IPA's. Somewhere along the way, people decided they liked the high hop flavor. So the name IPA's for India Pale Ale is what we ended up with. This little story is likely flawed as I am sure someone told it to me while we were consuming some high ABV IPA's.  Another beer fact, beer that is sold in a clear bottle is not worthy of being called a beer. There I said it! lol



I only wear a hat in the winter to help keep the heat in.  Other than that you will never see me in a hat.  I have never liked hats.  I didn't even like helmets when I had a motorcycle.  I had to wear them because it was the law but I probably wouldn't have if I didn't have to. 

As for the bonus, you are more likely to see me in a hat than see me drinking a beer.  I'm not a drinker. Those of you who did DOTW after the marathon saw me drink as much as I would ever drink.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Corona Refresca



That does not sound appealing at all 



Dis_Yoda said:


> If I felt like that, I would have never started drinking whiskey/scotch in college back in the day.  (Although its more normal for females to drink it now - 13 years ago, it wasn't)



Hey @LSUlakes, if we're doing coffee today, can we do scotch & bourbon next?


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> I just want you guys to know ... this conversation makes me happy because beer, but also depressed because I have no beer in the house and it's been one of those days that can only be redeemed by enjoying a good beer (and I didn't have the patience to go buy beer).
> So ... someone please have a good beer tonight and think of me.



To avoid this in the future may I suggest?


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Corona Refresca



The only Fresca I drink is:


If I have more than one than it's a Refresca.


----------



## rootbeerkid

My favorite beer - in a chilled glass. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> Hey @LSUlakes, if we're doing coffee today, can we do scotch & bourbon next?



Current selections at home:






Eagle Rare
Sazerac 
Two Star Bourbon
Laphropaig 18 Year
Shieldleig 18 year 
4 Types of Glenmorangie  
St Augustine Port Bourbon  

(Jim Beam Fire, Crown Royal, and Crown Apple as well)  

I really like the Two Star!  I need to open the St Augustine this weekend.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rootbeerkid said:


> My favorite beer - in a chilled glass. Wonderful stuff!



I like that one with some ice cream in it!


----------



## DopeyBadger

GreatLakes said:


> I will only use sunscreen that has one active ingredient: Zinc Oxide.  I avoid anything that has oxybenzone, vitamin A, avobenzone, homosalate, or octisalate.  The only two sunscreens I will use are Thinksport and Babo Botanicals Sheer Zinc.  The latter only for places I can't reach when someone isn't around willing to get my back.
> 
> Check this site for their grading of most sunscreens out there.



Fun fact!  Our research is in the early phase, but we've found that topically administered octisalate and homosalate in sunscreens appear to reduce onset or diminish symptoms of Multiple Sclerosis.  Still working on the why and other possible similar compounds.  It was definitely a bit of a surprise during our UV and Vitamin D experiments.


----------



## Sanchez

SarahDisney said:


> I heard my name. (Well, not yet, but someone probably would have tagged me eventually since I'm our loudest resident New Yorker)
> Sometimes they fill up. Sometimes they don't. Check the website - the icon next to the race name will turn yellow if it's close to filling up.
> The race is in Central Park. It's all hills. I haven't done this particular race (mostly because this is the first year, but also because I just started doing NYRR races recently), but I did an 8K is Central Park last year, and I dont like those hills at all. But I keep signing up for more Central Park races, so it can't be too bad...
> 
> NYRR races are always well run - plenty of course support, water stops, good people, sometimes spectators in the park. They collapse the corrals into waves a little before the race, so if starting with people at your same pace is very important to you, get to the corrals early.
> 
> Tl;dr - If you dont mind hills, I highly recommend it.
> (I'm signed up ... not sure if I can give a better endorsement than that)



Thanks for the information and endorsement. We are staying at 50th and Lexington so it shouldn't be too difficult to get there. I have to see what the master plan is and whether spousal approval is granted.


----------



## Princess KP

flav said:


> You will have a race recap to read!


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Princess KP

Dis_Yoda said:


> Current selections at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle Rare
> Sazerac
> Two Star Bourbon
> Laphropaig 18 Year
> Shieldleig 18 year
> 4 Types of Glenmorangie
> St Augustine Port Bourbon
> 
> (Jim Beam Fire, Crown Royal, and Crown Apple as well)
> 
> I really like the Two Star!  I need to open the St Augustine this weekend.


Crown Royal - that's what I was drinking this past weekend. How's the Crown Apple?


----------



## jmasgat

kleph said:


> OK, kids. I've got a question for the group. I did my first run in a singlet today and contracted a nice case of sunburn. Not overly bad since it wasn't a long run but I need to get it addressed.
> 
> What are the suggestions for a decent sunscreen? My criteria: can't smell like a godawful coconut fruit cocktail, needs to stay on despite a decent amount of sweat, can last a few hours if needed. I'm on the pale side so a decent degree of protection will be needed.



I'd give you an answer if I wasn't busy clearing the snow off my car!


----------



## TheHamm

FFigawi said:


> Founders' best beer is their CBS. By chance, I was in Ann Arbor last fall on release day and was able to score two pints. The limit was one per customer, but I swapped a beer of his choice with the guy seated next to me drinking Labatt's.


I am ashamed we let this guy in the city limits.


----------



## PrincessV

kleph said:


> What are the suggestions for a decent sunscreen? My criteria: can't smell like a godawful coconut fruit cocktail, needs to stay on despite a decent amount of sweat, can last a few hours if needed. I'm on the pale side so a decent degree of protection will be needed.


Background: I'm very fair-skinned, but am half-Sicilian, so though I do burn without protection, with sunscreen I tan. I have extremely sensitive skin prone to breaking out in hives, rashes, eczema and can't use zinc or titanium oxide sunscreens due to past issues. I live in FL, so drenched in sweat is the norm most of the year. I'd consider myself to be a Sunscreen Superuser, lol!

Anyway, I use Neutrogena Clear Face 55 SPF for my face, along with a visor. And Target's Up & Up Sport Sunscreen Lotion (which I think is the Target version of a Banana Boat product?) on the rest of me. Neither is scented, both blend in easily and do a great job when applied 15 minutes before I go out for a run.

But nothing is going to last much more than a couple hours in the FL sun, especially when sweating. So for long runs, I bring with me a tiny stick of Neutrogena Wet Skin Kids 70 SPF. I reapply with that every 90-120 minutes.

ETA: the Neutrogena Wet Skin stick totally smells like a fruity cocktail, unfortunately, BUT halfway through a hot, sweaty long run, it's actually quite refreshing, lol!


----------



## TheHamm

To add to the sunscreen discussion, I am fond of Garnier Ombrelle Sport Endurance, but that limits me to the non-US audience due to the FDA's inaction on approving new sunscreen compounds for sale.  But, if you happen to be in Canada or call a Shopper's who mail stuff it goes on well and does not sweat off as quickly as others I have tried.  
@DopeyBadger I do like that fun fact!


----------



## jennamfeo

Wendy98 said:


> Elysian Space Dust (Seattle) - DH is obsessed and is permanently stocked in the fridge right now. Added tidbit: Wilderness Lodge club level had it on draft when we stayed there last May!


That's because Elysian got bought out by AB-Inbev. If I want to sound really snobby, it's not craft beer.


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> That's because Elysian got bought out by AB-Inbev. If I want to sound really snobby, it's not craft beer.



It's mot my favorite beer of the choices out there. Didnt AB get purchased by a German company a few years ago? Those folks know how to brew stuff, so maybe its coming! I'm with you on the beer snob thing. I can not and will not drink a "diet beer". People come over to my house and routinely leave that stuff in my beer fridge, After 2-3 months, it goes in the trash because it's wasting space for the good stuff.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> It's mot my favorite beer of the choices out there. Didnt AB get purchased by a German company a few years ago? Those folks know how to brew stuff, so maybe its coming! I'm with you on the beer snob thing. I can not and will not drink a "diet beer". People come over to my house and routinely leave that stuff in my beer fridge, After 2-3 months, it goes in the trash because it's wasting space for the good stuff.


I worked at a small craft beer and wine shop, and man being able to see first hand how selling out your brewery to the BIG beer corporations really effects the little guys. We would have to put more AB-Inbev stuff on the shelves in order for us to get the fun, rare beers that everyone actually wanted to buy. It sucked.


----------



## LSUlakes

A little late today for the QOTD b/c DD (4 years old) said she wanted to meet snow white at WDW. I told her that this was the first I'm hearing of this request. She said in a very stern voice that we were not to leave WDW until she meet Snow White.... So we are meeting Snow White since I cant afford to live at WDW and had to revise our plans. lol Then I had this whole job thing to do this morning.... So without further delay: 

*QOTD: *Music or no music while running? (music could be pod cast or something similar)

ATTQOTD: None for me. It was not always that way though. When I first started running it's what helped me get out the door. Two reasons I stopped: 1. Safety, 2. To get a better feel for my breathing. A bonus was how much clearer my head was after a run, I was able to work out a lot of problems in my head while out for those long runs. 

BONUS QUESTION: Continuing with the beverage discussion: Favorite type of Root Beer? Barqs... because it has bite! Out of a glass bottle is the GOAT!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Music or no music while running? (music could be pod cast or something similar)


Music/Podcast for sure! I would get too bored without it. During a race I can do without it but while training its  must for me. 



LSUlakes said:


> BONUS QUESTION: Continuing with the beverage discussion: Favorite type of Root Beer? Barqs... because it has bite! Out of a glass bottle is the GOAT!


Sprecher duh!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Music or no music while running? (music could be pod cast or something similar)
> 
> ATTQOTD: None for me. It was not always that way though. When I first started running it's what helped me get out the door. Two reasons I stopped: 1. Safety, 2. To get a better feel for my breathing. A bonus was how much clearer my head was after a run, I was able to work out a lot of problems in my head while out for those long runs.
> 
> BONUS QUESTION: Continuing with the beverage discussion: Favorite type of Root Beer? Barqs... because it has bite! Out of a glass bottle is the GOAT!



ATTQOTD:  No music, just audio books for me.  I can get lost in the story and let the miles click by.  I get past the safety issue by only running with Aftershokz bone conducting headphones that leave my ears free to hear my surroundings.  I really like the Trekz Titanium version and just got the Trekz Air to try and they are so much more comfortable!  

BQOTD:  I like A&W and Diet A&W root beers.  The vanilla undertone adds a nice note to the flavor and is very enjoyable.


----------



## LSUlakes

This weekend and Monday, we have the following folks with races!!!!!

14 - @apdebord  - Dismal Swap Stomp Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
14 - @beatlecat42  - Garden Spot Village Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
14 - @kywyldcat03  – Nashville Moosic City Dairy Dash 15K (NG / N/A)
14 - @ZellyB  - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10:00 / NA)
14 - @Chris-Mo  - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10:00 / NA)
15 - @Dopeyintraining  - Reolution Run 15k (PR / N/A)
15 - @chuckille  - Silicon Valley Half Marathon (1:45:00 / N/A)
15 - @Sailormoon2  - Spring Flyer 10k (59:59 / N/A)






16 - @Wendy98  - Boston Marathon (TBD / N/A)
16 - @BikeFan  - Boston Marathon (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to make a revision to your race, please let me know. We look forward to reading about how your race went!

I would also like to take a moment to congratulate @Wendy98 and @BikeFan on qualifying and running this years Boston Marathon. It takes a lot of hard work a dedication, and I believe the two of you deserve a little extra recognition for your effort. Safe travels and enjoy the run!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Slow runs get Podcasts, and occasionally audiobooks. (I ran at night while listening to the last HP book and one scene was very Voldemorty and it was dark and I kind of scared myself, lol.) During Intervals and Tempos I listen to music to help me hit my paces. But during races, I don't listen to anything. I like to take in the whole race, the people, the sounds, and I feel like if I close that out with headphones it would take away from my experience. 

ATTBQOTD: I'm not a huge root beer fan, but I would also go with Barqs, because it has bite. Which means caffeine if no one knew that. Haha. But I prefer Mexican Coke in a bottle or fountain coke if I am gonna be drinking pop.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I definitely need music on the treadmill, but for runs/races sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. I usually do not run with music in an area that I've not run in before.

BQOTD: My favorite kind of root beer is the kind with ice cream and alcohol in it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Podcasts all the way!!
Some of my favorites are Dis Unplugged, Wait Wait Don't Tell Me, Car Talk, and Ali on the Run. I also really enjoy Connecting with Walt, but find it better for car listening. 

Root Beer: I am not an experienced enough root beer drinker to have a favorite brand, but I love A&W's in the frosted mug.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: No music/audio outdoors, but yes to audiobooks/podcasts indoors. I stopped listening to music outdoors when I started running with a group, and have not gone back to it even when running alone. I feel safer being able to hear my surroundings. 

BONUS: Just the smell of root beer makes me want to gag! I feel un-American...


----------



## cavepig

I don't listen to music or anything for safety reasons, I need to hear for cars, farm equipment, surroundings, creepy stuff, etc.  I did for a while run with music, but honestly don't miss it as being in tuned to around me is more important.

Root Beer, I have no preference since it's not my favorite.  I can't remember the last time I had Root Beer actually. But I do remember those root beer candy barrels and kind of liking those when I was little and ate that type of candy.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Music or no music while running? (music could be pod cast or something similar)



I listen to music while training and racing.  I can hear pretty much anything I need to.  I just have it on in the background during training.  For racing, I use music because I subscribe to the research that states the following:

Essentially, it has been shown in many studies that by having music that is enjoyed, self-selected, and has a high bpm the overall perception of effort is decreased. This decreased perception of effort was connected with increased ability when used during races below the anaerobic threshold. I believe this is because in a 5K the physical limitations are what they are and the dampening of effort is ineffective. However, prior to a 5K using amping up music works by raising self confidence and HR. So pump up the jams and you'll reduce your perception of effort. You can run faster listening to music you like that has a high beats per minute.

Costas I. Karageorghis* and David-Lee Priest.  Music in the exercise domain: a review and synthesis (Part I and Part II).  International Review of Sport and Exercise Psychology.  Vol. 5, No. 1, March 2012, 6784


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> if I am gonna be drinking pop.



So about this pop thing... If any of yall ever come to South Louisiana and go out to eat, your server may ask what kind of coke do you want. Soft drinks are just called coke for some reason around here. "Hey what kind of coke would you like? I will take a Dr. Pepper please." lol  We are also very loyal to the coke brand and Pepsi is rarely served restaurants.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Music always. I do podcasts once in a blue moon, but it doesn't feel the same.

Bonus: I don't drink root beer. Where's my coffee question?


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Music always! I have a 6 hour (and growing) playlist on my phone that I always have on shuffle. Sometimes when I get bored I like to tempo run to the beat. It’s mostly high energy pop song remixes (they are very long), but it’s a good mix of everything. We just snagged some tickets to Hamilton at Kennedy Center this summer so I’ve been listening to the soundtrack recently. 

Bonus: IBC in the bottle


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: Definitely need music. For Marathon weekend, I packed my iPod Shuffle just in case my AirPods or phone died. 
My go to music right now is the Black Panther soundtrack, Hamilton soundtrack and anything from Eminem.


----------



## jennamfeo

DopeyBadger said:


> I listen to music while training and racing.  I can hear pretty much anything I need to.  I just have it on in the background during training.  For racing, I use music because I subscribe to the research that states the following:
> 
> Essentially, it has been shown in many studies that by having music that is enjoyed, self-selected, and has a high bpm the overall perception of effort is decreased. This decreased perception of effort was connected with increased ability when used during races below the anaerobic threshold. I believe this is because in a 5K the physical limitations are what they are and the dampening of effort is ineffective. However, prior to a 5K using amping up music works by raising self confidence and HR. So pump up the jams and you'll reduce your perception of effort. You can run faster listening to music you like that has a high beats per minute.
> 
> Costas I. Karageorghis* and David-Lee Priest.  Music in the exercise domain: a review and synthesis (Part I and Part II).  International Review of Sport and Exercise Psychology.  Vol. 5, No. 1, March 2012, 6784


Hmmmmmmmmm........



LSUlakes said:


> So about this pop thing... If any of yall ever come to South Louisiana and go out to eat, your server may ask what kind of coke do you want. Soft drinks are just called coke for some reason around here. "Hey what kind of coke would you like? I will take a Dr. Pepper please." lol  We are also very loyal to the coke brand and Pepsi is rarely served restaurants.


AMEN. Coke >>> Pepsi
I use all phrases that describe soft drinks: soda, soda pop, pop, coke. When I grew up you always just asked people "Do you want a coke?" because a) it was mostly likely what we had and b) because it was just another term for soda. But when someone says "If Pepsi okay?" I lose it.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> It's mot my favorite beer of the choices out there. Didnt AB get purchased by a German company a few years ago? Those folks know how to brew stuff, so maybe its coming! I'm with you on the beer snob thing. I can not and will not drink a "diet beer". People come over to my house and routinely leave that stuff in my beer fridge, After 2-3 months, it goes in the trash because it's wasting space for the good stuff.



A-B was purchased by InBev, which itself is a combination of Brazilian and Belgian companies. As a friend of people who own or work for local craft breweries, I don't purchase anything from the mass market companies (AB-InBev, MillerCoors, etc.) if at all possible. Some of the craft brewers who sold out, like Karbach here in Houston, still make fairly decent beer, but I'd rather give my money to the local and little guys.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Music or no music while running? (music could be pod cast or something similar)



Nope, no music. I'd rather listen to what's happening around me. My one exception to this is when running on a treadmill. That's when an iPad loaded with TV episodes or movies comes in handy.



> BONUS QUESTION: Continuing with the beverage discussion: Favorite type of Root Beer? Barqs... because it has bite! Out of a glass bottle is the GOAT!



Another vote for Barqs!



LSUlakes said:


> So about this pop thing... If any of yall ever come to South Louisiana and go out to eat, your server may ask what kind of coke do you want. Soft drinks are just called coke for some reason around here. "Hey what kind of coke would you like? I will take a Dr. Pepper please." lol  We are also very loyal to the coke brand and Pepsi is rarely served restaurants.



We had this in New England too. Everything is coke. I never knew of or heard of pop until I moved to Michigan.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> So about this pop thing... If any of yall ever come to South Louisiana and go out to eat, your server may ask what kind of coke do you want. Soft drinks are just called coke for some reason around here. "Hey what kind of coke would you like? I will take a Dr. Pepper please." lol  We are also very loyal to the coke brand and Pepsi is rarely served restaurants.


And we normal people in WI call soda, soda


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  when I started running I always listened to music.  Then I switched to podcasts.  Now it’a Audible.  I always listen when i’m Training.  For races themselves, it depends on the race.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> And we normal people in WI call soda, soda



All two of you?


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> All two of you?


Yes @DopeyBadger and I.


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> Yes @DopeyBadger and I.



Ouch @*DisneyDreamer!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I listen to podcasts while running. 

Bonus question: I cannot stand the taste of root beer. When we were dating, my husband would secretly fill my drink with root beer instead of Coke when we went out to eat. Literally spit it out the first time he did it. Despite him thinking it was funny, I did still end up marrying him!


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> Ouch @*DisneyDreamer!


See @FFigawi we have more than 2!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Music or no music while running? (music could be pod cast or something similar)



No music.  Besides the safety factor of wanting to hear clearly what is going on around me I don't want to be distracted by music or anything while I'm running.


----------



## AZMermaid

I need to start wearing hats so I am following yesterdays QOTD. It hit 100 yesterday. My kids started swimming in our pool over the weekend, but it is still too cold for me. I am interested in a Sparkle Athletic visor. I ran in an old Aulani visor last week to experiment. It was okay... a little loose, so I need to play with it more. 

 I did a quick two this morning before our Red for Ed Walk In at school today. Hoping it doesn't go to a walk out... but it is looking that way.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: yes music. Usually pandora so I have a good mix. I get bored with my playlists. 



DopeyBadger said:


> Fun fact!  Our research is in the early phase, but we've found that topically administered octisalate and homosalate in sunscreens appear to reduce onset or diminish symptoms of Multiple Sclerosis.  Still working on the why and other possible similar compounds.  It was definitely a bit of a surprise during our UV and Vitamin D experiments.



This is actually super interesting. My dad has RR MS and it’s always so interesting to see how far research has come in regards to MS.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I listen to music or a podcast if I am running alone, outside or on the TM. But I don't wear headphones outside so I can hear what is going on around me. I probably look like an owl as I am constantly twisting my head around to keep an eye out. But I want everyone who sees me to be aware that I see them too. I usually wear headphones on the TM because there are other people in the wellness center with me. But last Friday we had severe thunderstorms so I was running on the TM and everyone left. I switched to just playing my music out loud as they have the machines set up so your back is to all the doors and I didn't want anyone sneaking up on me and freaking me out, lol! 

Bonus Question: A&W on tap.  So hard to find now days though. If I am going to have a root beer it is usually a diet A&W in the can.


----------



## sourire

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Music or no music while running?


ATTQOTD: Definitely music on a treadmill. If the run is slower and easy on the treadmill, have been watching youtube videos of Disney races, but if the pace is too fast, I get dizzy looking at the screen, so only music. Definitely music during races. Usually music on outdoor runs, though sometimes no. The playlist usually consists of a few (or many) Springsteen favorites!


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> So about this pop thing... If any of yall ever come to South Louisiana and go out to eat, your server may ask what kind of coke do you want. Soft drinks are just called coke for some reason around here. "Hey what kind of coke would you like? I will take a Dr. Pepper please." lol  We are also very loyal to the coke brand and Pepsi is rarely served restaurants.



it used to be Tonic in Boston for the longest time. We have now embraced Soda. 

I do listen to music, especially at the gym - treadmill is boring. I can run without it outside. Although I did forget my headphones yesterday, so the treadmill felt extra long. 

I like all Root beer, but don't drink it much as I now find it sickly sweet.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Nothing.  Never have and probably never will.   Since most of my runs start between 4 and 4:30 am, I like to be able to hear what is happening around me at all times.

Bonus:  All of them!  I don't think I have ever met a Root Beer I didn't like.  My all-time favorite is probably A&W and have not had one of those in forever.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: Treadmill I usually watch TV. Training runs get a yes for music. Races I'm hit or miss. I really like hearing everything going on during Disney races: both for enjoyment of the ambiance and safety because of the crowd.

Bonus: The only way I generally have root beer is when it's a float. I don't dislike it, but it's not a regular for me so I can't say that brand particularly matters. 
ETA: Since everyone seems to be commenting on pop/soda/coke I'll admit that I drink wayyyy too much Diet Mountain Dew. Pretty sure my blood is essentially a radioactive yellow color.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Music on outdoor workouts. Podcasts on outdoor easy runs. TV on the treadmill. I can't use podcasts on harder workouts because I get distracted and run too slow. LOL. 

Bonus: I don't drink rootbeer either.  As for coke, I would like a sprite please. (everything is coke in Alabama too).


----------



## DopeyBadger

AFwifelife said:


> This is actually super interesting. My dad has RR MS and it’s always so interesting to see how far research has come in regards to MS.



If you're interested:

https://www.researchgate.net/public...rimental_autoimmune_encephalomyelitis_in_mice

https://www.researchgate.net/public...q5SXeDHOLuprtpp-m2IfFimZObbAqD7Gio5xmEzHxpuTk

These are two of the free published articles from our lab I could find on the topic.


----------



## sourire

Forgot the bonus: Don't drink much root beer, but growing up in Jersey, we would often go to Stewart's for root beer floats. YUM.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

QOTD:  Indoor - I'll listen to podcasts or music
            Outdoor - Nothing as I don't trust people

Bonus:  A&W  or Not Your Father's


----------



## Sanchez

Most of my running is on a track or treadmill and I listen to music or podcasts. Never on a road run or in a race. Safety is important and in races I have a fear of interfering with others.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: True story: I got myself back in to a routine of running after my kiddo was born by only allowing myself to listen to the Hamilton soundtrack WHILE running. So if I wanted to know what happened next in the play? Had to go on a run! Totally worked.

Lately though, I find that if I listen to music, I blow my pacing. So I listen to podcasts. I loved the Runners World podcast but I've listened to them all now. I also like Connecting With Walt but sometimes I find it a little too meandering (although sometimes I get totally immersed in it).

I don't listen to anything during races though... I need to hear what's going on around me to feel safe and/or like I'm not hindering someone behind me.

Treadmill: I'm always watching TV on my iPad. Lots and lots of HGTV.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I used to use music on shorter runs (an Apple Music radio station that is just seeded from a song, like Pandora) and podcasts for long runs, but lately I've been doing music on the longer runs too because I can't decide what podcast I feel like listening to most of the time.


----------



## FredtheDuck

I forgot the bonus ATTQOTD: I don't drink brown soda. I haven't since high school. Jones Soda makes a clear cream soda that I've had on a few occasions, does that count?


----------



## AZMermaid

ATTQOTD: I am into Podasts lately. Right now I am listening to S-Town and like This American Life. Anna Farris Unqualified is also a fun one. I will rotate some Dis ones into the mix.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Music, always music. I've tried podcasts and it is just not the same. 

Bonus: A&W or Barq. I like Barq better for the rare occasions we make floats.


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> We had this in New England too. Everything is coke.


What!   Not this part of New England!   Everything is soda... pronounced "so-der" of course.  My grandparents used to call everything tonic, though, but that is definitely an older generation thing.


----------



## FlashAM7

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend and Monday, we have the following folks with races!!!!!
> 
> 14 - @apdebord  - Dismal Swap Stomp Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @beatlecat42  - Garden Spot Village Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @kywyldcat03  – Nashville Moosic City Dairy Dash 15K (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @ZellyB  - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10:00 / NA)
> 14 - @Chris-Mo  - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10:00 / NA)
> 15 - @Bree  - Storm the Campus 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @Dopeyintraining  - Reolution Run 15k (PR / N/A)
> 15 - @chuckille  - Silicon Valley Half Marathon (1:45:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @Sailormoon2  - Spring Flyer 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 - @Wendy98  - Boston Marathon (TBD / N/A)
> 16 - @BikeFan  - Boston Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to make a revision to your race, please let me know. We look forward to reading about how your race went!
> 
> I would also like to take a moment to congratulate @Wendy98 and @BikeFan on qualifying and running this years Boston Marathon. It takes a lot of hard work a dedication, and I believe the two of you deserve a little extra recognition for your effort. Safe travels and enjoy the run!


Congratulations @Wendy98 and @BikeFan! You have reached the ultimate goal for any runner. Good luck on Monday!


----------



## SarahDisney

Okay. Let's just get this straight.
There is a thing called soda (or pop of you're from the midwest). Coke is a type of soda. 
Kleenex is a type of tissue. 

Here's an analogy we can all understand:
All marathons are races, but not all races are marathons. (Here the Coke is the marathon and races are sodas)

If your locality doesn't understand this, feel free to correct everyone you know when they ask for a Coke and mean something other than Coke.


----------



## mrsg00fy

sourire said:


> Forgot the bonus: Don't drink much root beer, but growing up in Jersey, we would often go to Stewart's for root beer floats. YUM.


Fellow Jersey girl here. Stewart’s Root beer is the best!


----------



## jennamfeo

FredtheDuck said:


> Jones Soda makes a clear cream soda that I've had on a few occasions, does that count?


I got a picture of my DD put on a label of the Jones Soda Cream Soda a few years ago!


----------



## Sanchez

I don't know how anyone can watch TV while treadmill running. Makes me dizzy.


----------



## jmasgat

FFigawi said:


> We had this in New England too. Everything is coke. I never knew of or heard of pop until I moved to Michigan.





Jules76126 said:


> it used to be Tonic in Boston for the longest time. We have now embraced Soda.



It was all tonic for this Danvers, MA girl.



Miranda said:


> My grandparents used to call everything tonic, though, but that is definitely an older generation thing.



......and now I feel old!

As for the QOTD:  No music....except for anything i happen to sing/hum that pops into my head.  The other day it was the theme to Jurassic Park.  Happened to be a good cadence for going up a hill!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sanchez said:


> I don't know how anyone can watch TV while treadmill running. Makes me dizzy.



I can watch certain things while running on a treadmill - light and fluffy.  Anything super in depth or serious I can't.


----------



## SheHulk

Podcasts always. Quiet enough so I can hear my surroundings. I’ve gotten a lot of great suggestions from folks on here but a friend recommended Up and Vanished. I was tardy to the party but it provided many many hours of running accompaniment while I caught up.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> Okay. Let's just get this straight.
> There is a thing called soda (or pop of you're from the midwest). Coke is a type of soda.
> Kleenex is a type of tissue.
> 
> Here's an analogy we can all understand:
> All marathons are races, but not all races are marathons. (Here the Coke is the marathon and races are sodas)
> 
> If your locality doesn't understand this, feel free to correct everyone you know when they ask for a Coke and mean something other than Coke.


Preach! 

(Midwest "pop" girl here! Diet Coke all the way btw. Which stinks since we live in Pepsi country, so our stadiums and stuff all have Pepsi. Bleh.  )


----------



## KevM

Sanchez said:


> I don't know how anyone can watch TV while treadmill running. Makes me dizzy.



Depends how fast I’m running, but I can watch most sports while in the treadmill.


----------



## camaker

Have those of you who don't run with headphones due to safety concerns seen the Aftershokz Trekz Titanium and Trekz Air headphones?  They use bone conduction technology to transmit sound through your cheekbones and sit in front of the ear, leaving it free to hear your surroundings.  These were a game changer for me and especially welcome as I hate having earbuds stuck down into my ear canals.  Not trying to convert anyone over who's not interested, but if you would like to be able to listen to things during running but were concerned about compromising your safety I think this design offers the best of both worlds.  They also work great with glasses and sunglasses, too.  BTW, that's not me in the picture.  I've got more hair and don't look nearly so good...


----------



## LSUlakes

Anyone here knows which century at Pop have been completed? I'm trying to make my room request online and i am given the options of 50's, 60's, and 70's. We are staying in a preferred room if that helps.


----------



## jennamfeo

There is nothing more I looooove than watching behind the scenes filming of animated movies and I just saw this link to a clip of Angela Lansbury and Jerry Orbach recording Be Our Guest. I want more from it, but that beginning scene when he is recording Lumiere's part got me. <3

http://ew.com/movies/2018/04/11/ang...bach-record-beauty-and-the-beast-howard-clip/


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone here knows which century at Pop have been completed? I'm trying to make my room request online and i am given the options of 50's, 60's, and 70's. We are staying in a preferred room if that helps.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/pop-century-room-renovations.3573071/

I was just looking at this the other day


----------



## Dis5150

camaker said:


> Have those of you who don't run with headphones due to safety concerns seen the Aftershokz Trekz Titanium and Trekz Air headphones?  They use bone conduction technology to transmit sound through your cheekbones and sit in front of the ear, leaving it free to hear your surroundings.  These were a game changer for me and especially welcome as I hate having earbuds stuck down into my ear canals.  Not trying to convert anyone over who's not interested, but if you would like to be able to listen to things during running but were concerned about compromising your safety I think this design offers the best of both worlds.  They also work great with glasses and sunglasses, too.  BTW, that's not me in the picture.  I've got more hair and don't look nearly so good...



I have seen these and was intrigued by them. But they were out of my price range, if I remember right. I just ordered new wireless headphones from Amazon, $19.99 as my beagle puppy chewed up my old ones.


----------



## jennamfeo

camaker said:


> Have those of you who don't run with headphones due to safety concerns seen the Aftershokz Trekz Titanium and Trekz Air headphones?  They use bone conduction technology to transmit sound through your cheekbones and sit in front of the ear, leaving it free to hear your surroundings.  These were a game changer for me and especially welcome as I hate having earbuds stuck down into my ear canals.  Not trying to convert anyone over who's not interested, but if you would like to be able to listen to things during running but were concerned about compromising your safety I think this design offers the best of both worlds.  They also work great with glasses and sunglasses, too.  BTW, that's not me in the picture.  I've got more hair and don't look nearly so good...


I REALLY want some of these, so currently budgeting them in. But they aren't top priority as I also want a Garmin. 
I thought running was supposed to be an inexpensive sport. *cue the meme that was posted last week*


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend and Monday, we have the following folks with races!!!!!
> 
> 14 - @apdebord  - Dismal Swap Stomp Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @beatlecat42  - Garden Spot Village Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @kywyldcat03  – Nashville Moosic City Dairy Dash 15K (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @ZellyB  - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10:00 / NA)
> 14 - @Chris-Mo  - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10:00 / NA)
> 15 - @Bree  - Storm the Campus 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @Dopeyintraining  - Reolution Run 15k (PR / N/A)
> 15 - @chuckille  - Silicon Valley Half Marathon (1:45:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @Sailormoon2  - Spring Flyer 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 - @Wendy98  - Boston Marathon (TBD / N/A)
> 16 - @BikeFan  - Boston Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to make a revision to your race, please let me know. We look forward to reading about how your race went!
> 
> I would also like to take a moment to congratulate @Wendy98 and @BikeFan on qualifying and running this years Boston Marathon. It takes a lot of hard work a dedication, and I believe the two of you deserve a little extra recognition for your effort. Safe travels and enjoy the run!


Thank you!  This is probably my favorite weekend of the year.  Training has been rough this go around and I had to improvise with a butt load of cross training.  I know I won't be hitting last year's time, but I am going to give all I have.  The weather looks less than ideal.  Rain, cold, and wind.  This is how it was in 2015 and it was miserable.  Crowds will still be out, but a little thinner.  I was on BAA website last night and saw this:

http://www.baa.org/races/boston-marathon/participant-information/road-to-boston.aspx

Can anyone spot me in the pic?  I know it's hard when you don't know someone IRL!


ATTQOTD:  I stopped listening to music when running a couple of years ago.  I wasn't allowed to have it for the Chicago Marathon, so learned how to run without it.  I have been spending a lot of time in the gym the last few months and do listen to music.  I need ANYTHING to drown out the sounds of the gym.  Take today for instance...I didn't bother digging out the headphones for a quick elliptical before and after spin.  There was a woman behind me that kept blowing her nose like a circus clown.  Over and over...Then I hate listening to people carry on conversations about the stupidest stuff.  Or you will have the people who talk on their phone.  No, if you can make a phone call, you aren't working out hard enough.

I do like to watch mindless TV while on gym equipment.  I watch is using closed caption at the gym.  It can't be anything I need to follow closely, just something I can look at occasionally to take my mind off of working out.

And rootbeer?  Blech.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Music or no music while running? (music could be pod cast or something similar)


ATTQOTD: MUSIC - ALL THE MUSIC!!! My running playlist is nearing 2,000 songs and I set it to random shuffle most of the time. Sometimes I'll do "album runs" where I take the opportunity to listen to an album in its entirety. Running is the only time I have to listen to music uninterrupted, which is one of the greatest pleasures I have in life. 



> BONUS QUESTION: Continuing with the beverage discussion: Favorite type of Root Beer?


I didn't even know there were different types for a long time, lol! It was A&W or nothing when/where I grew up. Maybe a store brand, too? I haven't had a root beer since I was a kid. But now I'm suddenly craving a Verners, which I also haven't had in ages, and which is not at all like root beer...


----------



## Keels

I have to have music when I work out or else my brain won't shut off and I go crazy.

Anything from Justin Bieber to The Hamilton Mixtape to Run the Jewels to Chance the Rapper to Sia to Rascal Flatts. My Spotify playlist for working out is over 200 songs long ... probably should cut that down.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Music or no music while running? (music could be pod cast or something similar)
> 
> BONUS QUESTION: Continuing with the beverage discussion: Favorite type of Root Beer?



Basically No music.  On the treadmill I enjoyed watching Rez Runs and pretending I am running somewhere fun, and this has music.  On the track at work, no music but sometimes podcasts- many of them recommended by last year's running thread.  I find some are a little funny and it helps to feel better running in a squiggly circle if I am occasionally laughing.  In a less controlled environment I want to be more aware of my surroundings, so no anything.  

Favorite root beer is anything I can find on tap.  But if it is non-caffeinated pop (bottled or canned) I am going to grab a Vernor's instead.  I would also accept Faygo Rock n Rye or Faygo Cream Soda (the only soda allowed in my life) on a rare occasion.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend and Monday, we have the following folks with races!!!!!
> 
> 14 - @apdebord  - Dismal Swap Stomp Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @beatlecat42  - Garden Spot Village Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @kywyldcat03  – Nashville Moosic City Dairy Dash 15K (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @ZellyB  - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10:00 / NA)
> 14 - @Chris-Mo  - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10:00 / NA)
> 15 - @Bree  - Storm the Campus 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @Dopeyintraining  - Reolution Run 15k (PR / N/A)
> 15 - @chuckille  - Silicon Valley Half Marathon (1:45:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @Sailormoon2  - Spring Flyer 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 - @Wendy98  - Boston Marathon (TBD / N/A)
> 16 - @BikeFan  - Boston Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to make a revision to your race, please let me know. We look forward to reading about how your race went!
> 
> I would also like to take a moment to congratulate @Wendy98 and @BikeFan on qualifying and running this years Boston Marathon. It takes a lot of hard work a dedication, and I believe the two of you deserve a little extra recognition for your effort. Safe travels and enjoy the run!



I’m not running the 10 miler any longer.


----------



## Jules76126

Miranda said:


> What!   Not this part of New England!   Everything is soda... pronounced "so-der" of course.  My grandparents used to call everything tonic, though, but that is definitely an older generation thing.



I pronounce it so-der and definitely get weird looks when traveling outside NE. 



Wendy98 said:


> Thank you!  This is probably my favorite weekend of the year.  Training has been rough this go around and I had to improvise with a butt load of cross training.  I know I won't be hitting last year's time, but I am going to give all I have.  The weather looks less than ideal.  Rain, cold, and wind.  This is how it was in 2015 and it was miserable.  Crowds will still be out, but a little thinner.  I was on BAA website last night and saw this:
> 
> http://www.baa.org/races/boston-marathon/participant-information/road-to-boston.aspx



The weather looks terrible. It has been awful here lately. We will still be spectating as my BIL is running. Hoping that it does not rain too hard.  The weather does change frequently here so tomorrow it could say sunny.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Podcasts in order to keep my mind occupied and not wondering if I am finished. Only have a headphone in one ear.  For 3-4 miles an hour long podcast is okay, but for anything longer I prefer 30-35 minute ones as it is easier to judge where I should be mile wise when the podcast finishes. Currently listening to History of England, Stuff You Missed in History Class, History Chicks, The Bowery Boys and History Extra (a BBC podcast).

Root beer: Mill Stream or WBC are preferred, but will drink what is available when I want it.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I enjoy listening to music when I run but it's not essential.  Since I run with my husband most of the time, we have it just playing from my phone speaker on training runs.



camaker said:


> Have those of you who don't run with headphones due to safety concerns seen the Aftershokz Trekz Titanium and Trekz Air headphones?  They use bone conduction technology to transmit sound through your cheekbones and sit in front of the ear, leaving it free to hear your surroundings.  These were a game changer for me and especially welcome as I hate having earbuds stuck down into my ear canals.  Not trying to convert anyone over who's not interested, but if you would like to be able to listen to things during running but were concerned about compromising your safety I think this design offers the best of both worlds.  They also work great with glasses and sunglasses, too.  BTW, that's not me in the picture.  I've got more hair and don't look nearly so good...



They had these out at my local running store to try when we were in there recently.  CRAZY.  The sound was crystal clear and yet you could hear everything around you and those right next to me couldn't hear anything.  

Bonus question:  A&W for the win.  Especially from a plastic jug with a corn dog at the county fair.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: Music- always. I have a running playlist (lots of Fall Out Boy and Sia) then Disney themed playlists and a Star Wars score playlist- but always music. 

Bonus Question A&W and those carbonated beverages are pop. Even though I live in the south- my parents say pop. Regionally it is common to call all sodas coke and then state you want a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## cavepig

Wendy98 said:


> Thank you!  This is probably my favorite weekend of the year.  Training has been rough this go around and I had to improvise with a butt load of cross training.  I know I won't be hitting last year's time, but I am going to give all I have.  The weather looks less than ideal.  Rain, cold, and wind.  This is how it was in 2015 and it was miserable.  Crowds will still be out, but a little thinner.  I was on BAA website last night and saw this:
> 
> http://www.baa.org/races/boston-marathon/participant-information/road-to-boston.aspx
> 
> Can anyone spot me in the pic?  I know it's hard when you don't know someone IRL!


   Good Luck at Boston! Hopefully the rain won't be as bad, crossing fingers for you!


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Midwest "pop" girl here!


Not all midwest states say this though....  The best midwest states don't. 

I have always found the soda pronunciation thing weird. Then again people think I am nuts when I say bubbler....


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> Not all midwest states say this though....  The best midwest states don't.
> 
> I have always found the soda pronunciation thing weird. Then again people think I am nuts when I say bubbler....



Looks like your state is split... you must be in the non-midwest part


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I listen to music and audiobooks.  I try and keep the music to a quick beat to keep me moving.  I find I'll slow down with a slower song.

Root Beer:  IBC in the bottle is pretty good.  I actually have some Zevia Ginger Root Beer in the pantry that's not too bad.  I have a wicked sweet tooth and there's no calories in that stuff because it's made with stevia instead of sugar.

I grew up in Massachusetts so it was tonic, soda or so-der as a couple others mentioned.  People pahk theyah cahs to eat pizzer and drink soder.


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Looks like your state is split... you must be in the non-midwest part


I am in the 80-100% Soda part of WI. Unless the Cubs fans come up to WI we never hear the word Pop. I wonder what the other category includes.


----------



## AFwifelife

run.minnie.miles said:


> Looks like your state is split... you must be in the non-midwest part



South Floridians = all the Northerners that were done with the snow


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend and Monday, we have the following folks with races!!!!!
> 
> 14 - @apdebord  - Dismal Swap Stomp Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @beatlecat42  - Garden Spot Village Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @kywyldcat03  – Nashville Moosic City Dairy Dash 15K (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @ZellyB  - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10:00 / NA)
> 14 - @Chris-Mo  - Rock the Parkway Half Marathon (2:10:00 / NA)
> 15 - @Dopeyintraining  - Reolution Run 15k (PR / N/A)
> 15 - @chuckille  - Silicon Valley Half Marathon (1:45:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @Sailormoon2  - Spring Flyer 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 - @Wendy98  - Boston Marathon (TBD / N/A)
> 16 - @BikeFan  - Boston Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to make a revision to your race, please let me know. We look forward to reading about how your race went!
> 
> I would also like to take a moment to congratulate @Wendy98 and @BikeFan on qualifying and running this years Boston Marathon. It takes a lot of hard work a dedication, and I believe the two of you deserve a little extra recognition for your effort. Safe travels and enjoy the run!



Thanks!  I'm running this one with my youngest brother (his first), which is exciting.  We're both just hoping to stay as warm and dry as possible given the weather forecast and don't really have any time goals.  I got a little spoiled by the perfect weather last year, but I've run in the rain before, so we'll manage.  Good luck to everyone else racing this weekend, and I look forward to following up Boston with the Darkside Half weekend!


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD: No
ATBQOTD:  No


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD Multiple Versions:

Headgear:  I always have a headband or sweat band to keep it out of my face as much as possible.  I used a visor for last year's Dark Side Half to help keep the sun out of my eyes.  It was just a standard Nike visor, but as a visor, it provided some glare reduction without retaining heat.  I only use a hat or visor if necessary.  

I do not drink alcohol at all, so Root Beer all the way for me.  I prefer A & W especially in the chilled glasses in their restaurants.

Sunscreen:  Coppertone Sweatproof Sport SPF 50.  My only options for being out in the sun are very white or red like Ariel's hair, which hurts like crazy.  It does a good job protecting me from sunburn although if it does sweat into my eyes, it stings badly.  I had to stop at a medical tent during Dark Side last year just to wipe it out of my eyes and then I was good to go.

Music:  I usually listen to podcasts while running, mostly Disney ones with a Star Wars one thrown into the mix and a collection of addresses given at BYU over the decades.  BYU has a longstanding tradition of weekly addresses given on campus by various people ranging from religious leaders to current university faculty and staff to historical figures such as Margaret Thatcher, Supreme Court Justices, U.S. government officials.  While I was at BYU, the daughters at the center of Brown vs. The Board of Education (the case that ended school segregation) spoke about that case.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Looks like your state is split... you must be in the non-midwest part


  I honestly don't know what I say, guess I need to pay attention, maybe I do both.  I feel I say Soda more though?!  My mom always says Pop I know.


----------



## kleph

Sleepless Knight said:


> While I was at BYU, the daughters at the center of Brown vs. The Board of Education (the case that ended school segregation) spoke about that case.



Linda Brown passed away last month.


----------



## michigandergirl

run.minnie.miles said:


> Looks like your state is split... you must be in the non-midwest part



I like the solidarity of Michigan. Pop it is and you better not call it anything else!


----------



## flav

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone here knows which century at Pop have been completed? I'm trying to make my room request online and i am given the options of 50's, 60's, and 70's. We are staying in a preferred room if that helps.


I do not know how to insert a link to the Pop Century Room Renovation thread but here is an excerpt:


HopperFan said:


> *** Current Status of Pop Renovations ** *Updated 3/26/2018
> 
> *Buildings 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 and 10 (some 60’s plus 70’s, 80's and 90's sections) COMPLETE*
> 
> *Buildings 3 and 4 (50’s and 60's sections) STILL BEING RENOVATED*
> 
> *As of March 2018, all room categories have some rooms renovated: Standard View Rooms, Standard Pool View Rooms, Preferred View Rooms and Preferred Pool View Rooms have been renovated.*
> 
> *This post will be updated as further renovations are completed.*
> 
> *Any info you have to contribute to this post please tag @scrappinginontario or myself.*
> 
> 
> *Historical Refurbishment Date as best we can determine:
> 
> Building 8, 90's, started renovation on March 6, 2017, opened on June 8, 2017 (~renovation time 94 days)
> 
> Building 9, 80's, started renovation early May 2017, opened approx. July 27, 2017 (~renovation time 80 days)
> 
> Building 7, 80's, started renovation early June, 2017, opened approx. Sept 20, 2017 (~renovation time 70 days)
> 
> Building 10, 70's, started renovation Aug 1 2017, opened on Oct 31, 2017 (~renovation time 92 days)
> 
> Building 6, 70's, started renovation Nov 1, 2017, some rooms opened on Dec 12, 2017 and remainder were opened approx. Jan 13, 2018 (~renovation time for first rooms 42 days with balance of rooms taking 74 days) *
> 
> *Building 5, 60's, started some renovations Dec 12, 2017. Remainder of rooms closed approx. Jan 13, 2018. First rooms were reopened February 20, 2018. Balance of rooms opened March 26, 2018. (~renovation time for first rooms 70 days with balance of rooms taking 72 days) *
> 
> *Building 4, 60's, started some renovations Jan 22, 2018. Remainder of rooms started renovations mid-February 2018. First rooms were reopened March 25, 2018 (~renovation time for first rooms 62 days). STILL BEING RENOVATED*
> 
> *Building 3, 50’s, started some renovations March 3, 2018. Some non-refurbished rooms still open to guests. STILL BEING RENOVATED*
> 
> View attachment 281536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VIDEOS showing new room renovations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HopperFan

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone here knows which century at Pop have been completed? I'm trying to make my room request online and i am given the options of 50's, 60's, and 70's. We are staying in a preferred room if that helps.





flav said:


> I do not know how to insert a link to the Pop Century Room Renovation thread but here is an excerpt:



Here is the thread -

https://www.disboards.com/threads/pop-century-room-renovations.3573071/

Here is the map -  50's is still under construction and has the least number of Preferred rooms, I would not ask for that.  70's is done.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD catch-up:

Hats: I prefer none but will wear a Bondi Band if it is around freezing point and windy or a winter running hat if it is super cold.

Beer: Not a fan but will drink some in certain social circumstances. I prefer cocktails.

Root beer: I have tasted this a long time ago. I like pretty much any other type of soft drinks over it.

Sunscreen: I use Bioterm or La Roche but my DDs have recently switched to Hawaiian Tropics and surprisingly my skin doesn’t complain... Much cheaper. I use a stick for my nose and around my eyes.

Snow White: Of course, meeting a princess or being one is always a priority while in WDW.

Boston Marathon: Best wishes to @Wendy98 @BikeFan and all runners!

Music: None for me, I find that running is almost like meditation in motion. Very rarely, if I lack motivation on a short slow training run I will listen to one of the Nike Guided Run on my phone (on speakers, no earbuds).


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I forgot to note that I do listen to music during races.  I always keep the volume low enough to know what's going on around me including race announcements.  I also like to select playlists themed to that race.  Hence the name of my Star Wars races playlist, A Tribute to All John Williams Music, But Mostly Star Wars.  Bonus points for reading that in the proper voice if you recognize the reference.  Which a few on here probably will.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: Once upon a time I couldn't run without music.  I'm not sure why or when it changed, but I rarely listen to music now.  (I made a special playlist for the last forty-five minutes of my half-marathon last month and never hit play.)  If I listen to anything at all, it's podcasts.  I've tried audio books, but since I don't always listen for every run, I tend to lose my place in the story.

When I am on the treadmill it is Netflix all the way and I pick a show that I will only watch when I am running as a form of motivation.


----------



## Mickey Momma

run.minnie.miles said:


> Looks like your state is split... you must be in the non-midwest part



I find the Alaskan map the most interesting!  Apparently north of the Arctic Circle you have to say soda...wonder what the sample size was?


----------



## flav

I’d like to give an update on my shopping for running pants/shorts/skirts with pockets.

First, thank you to all who answered
(@Miranda @Dis5150 @Ariel484 @Princess KP @TheHamm @Mickey Momma @PrincessV @AZMermaid @Bree @LilyJC @CDKG ), I took note of all your suggestions and prepared my shopping plan.

Online: *SparkleSkirts, Oiselle, 
INKnBURN, SkirtsSports* seem fantastic. After hours of browsing I concluded that I will probably order one of their products one day, but, shipping to Canada with duties etc. makes them less accessible. I will have to time my orders with one of my trip and be 100% sure of the fit. Or register for a runDisney race toncheck the Expo.

*Athleta*: We do not have stores in Canada. Old Navy and Gap Fit did not have good options available at this point.

*Lululemon*: They had one style available but the material was heavy and the cost prohibitive.

*Main running brands*: Nope.

*Hyba* (Reitmans): They no longer have the style I liked but tell me that they expect their Spring collection next week. I will keep looking.

Surprise runner up *Joe Fresh*: Yes, after browsing, dragging DH to the mall, sneaking out at lunchtime to check downtown stores, I ended up falling on a pair of running shorts with amazing pockets at my grocery store!!! They were in sale at about 12USD and have fun patterns on them. I can’t wait to test them.


----------



## Smilelea

ATTQOTD: Music or Audiobooks for me. I tried without music in my last 5K and it was awful. I do keep the volume down when I'm outside so that I can hear the cars (we live on a pretty dangerous street). My next race, I'm going to try one earbud in and one out. I like the idea of being courteous and hearing what's going on around me, but I need my music.



jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Slow runs get Podcasts, and occasionally audiobooks. (I ran at night while listening to the last HP book and one scene was very Voldemorty and it was dark and I kind of scared myself, lol.)


 - HP books are my favorite audiobooks. I've listened to the complete serious at least 3 times. And, yes, I've been running in the early morning hours when it's still dark and freaked myself out.


----------



## SarahDisney

Smilelea said:


> ATTQOTD: Music or Audiobooks for me. I tried without music in my last 5K and it was awful. I do keep the volume down when I'm outside so that I can hear the cars (we live on a pretty dangerous street). My next race, I'm going to try one earbud in and one out. I like the idea of being courteous and hearing what's going on around me, but I need my music.



I do one earbud in and one out for races. It works really well - I can hear what's going on around me, but I can also hear my music, and if I need an extra burst of encouragement, I make an effort to pay a little more attention to the music (well, it usually works well ... last race I accidentally unplugged my earbuds and all I could hear was the race).


----------



## Miranda

rteetz said:


> I have always found the soda pronunciation thing weird. Then again people think I am nuts when I say bubbler....


You must be in the part of your state that thinks it's from Boston/New England.   Calling a water fountain a bubbler... well, a "bubb-lah", is a thing around here.

The "so-der" pronunciation is just an example of the conservation of R's, or "ah's".  We drop them off words that end in R and add them to words that end in vowels, like soda and pizza.


----------



## rteetz

Miranda said:


> You must be in the part of your state that thinks it's from Boston/New England.   Calling a water fountain a bubbler... well, a "bubb-lah", is a thing around here.
> 
> The "so-der" pronunciation is just an example of the conservation of R's, or "ah's".  We drop them off words that end in R and add them to words that end in vowels, like soda and pizza.


Bubbler is a very Milwaukee thing.


----------



## LilyJC

ATTQOTD: No music for me and definitely no rootbeer. I'm ultra-picky.  

The map cracked me up as the one county in NM that refers to soda as soda must've been where I grew up...and of course now SoCal has it right as well.  I've cut all soda, but would occasionally have a sip of my youngest DD's if she ordered Dr. Pepper. She caught on quickly and now mainly orders rootbeer.


----------



## McNs

Waay behind and no update from me for a while so here are some of the important ones:

March distance 191km/119mi - still a recovery month from the 33km coastal horrible challenge in Feb.

Beer - love me some beer, especially craft beer, and we have a pretty good scene here in New Zealand. Favourite brewer is Garage Project, based in Wellington. Here is what I had tonight:



Big hops, big alcohol, enough malt backbone to carry it so nicely balanced. Tasty!

Also on the beer front I just heard our company will start importing and distributing Ballast Point in a couple of months! Hopefully my wine allowance can be extended to a beer allowance...

Hats (boring running stuff now) don't much like them but wear them when conditions require it.

Socks - Thorlo. Haven't seen any of the other brands mentioned here but I only shop for Thorlos

Sounds - usually podcasts especially the Dis, have just downloaded some Sopranos discussions so looking forward to those. Sometimes music, always from my Neil Young/Pink Floyd/ The Who collection...

Soda - we call them all soft drinks here. For me Coke rules them all, and only the full strength stuff. Root beer isn't much of a thing though there is a place I go to that does a mean root beer float with Dr Brown's root beer. They also do Cel-Ray soda so I can relive a small part of my NYC Katz' Deli experience. No egg creams though...


----------



## JulieODC

Podcasts alllll runs for me! Everything from
Celeb gossip, running, Disney, history, current events and politics, depends on my mood and length of run.

Yup - soder and pizzer are a popular New England combo 

@Wendy98 and @BikeFan - follow @growingwisdom on twitter for weather. He’s my go-to for metro west Boston weather. My fam will be at the Wellesley Public Library cheering (around 13.5)!


----------



## FFigawi

JulieODC said:


> Yup - soder and pizzer are a popular New England combo



Nothing is as good as a beer and an Italian, though. Best combo in Maine.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> A little late today for the QOTD b/c DD (4 years old) said she wanted to meet snow white at WDW. I told her that this was the first I'm hearing of this request. She said in a very stern voice that we were not to leave WDW until she meet Snow White.... So we are meeting Snow White since I cant afford to live at WDW and had to revise our plans. lol Then I had this whole job thing to do this morning.... So without further delay:
> 
> *QOTD: *Music or no music while running? (music could be pod cast or something similar)
> 
> ATTQOTD: None for me. It was not always that way though. When I first started running it's what helped me get out the door. Two reasons I stopped: 1. Safety, 2. To get a better feel for my breathing. A bonus was how much clearer my head was after a run, I was able to work out a lot of problems in my head while out for those long runs.
> 
> BONUS QUESTION: Continuing with the beverage discussion: Favorite type of Root Beer? Barqs... because it has bite! Out of a glass bottle is the GOAT!



I do podcasts for slower runs.  When I want to run or ride faster it's music all the way.  But since adoption the 80/20 rule of slower makes you faster I am more about podcasts.  

As for not running outside with music for safety reasons, my headphones allow me to hear everything around me.  I'm sure if I turned my volume as high as it goes I wouldn't be able to but I turn it loud enough that I can hear what I am listening to but still hear around me.  Never had a problem. 

I can't have caffeine as it gives me awful headaches so I'm limited but I prefer Mug root beer anyway.  




Wendy98 said:


> Thank you!  This is probably my favorite weekend of the year.  Training has been rough this go around and I had to improvise with a butt load of cross training.  I know I won't be hitting last year's time, but I am going to give all I have.  The weather looks less than ideal.  Rain, cold, and wind.  This is how it was in 2015 and it was miserable.  Crowds will still be out, but a little thinner.  I was on BAA website last night and saw this:
> 
> http://www.baa.org/races/boston-marathon/participant-information/road-to-boston.aspx
> 
> Can anyone spot me in the pic?  I know it's hard when you don't know someone IRL!
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD:  I stopped listening to music when running a couple of years ago.  I wasn't allowed to have it for the Chicago Marathon, so learned how to run without it.  I have been spending a lot of time in the gym the last few months and do listen to music.  I need ANYTHING to drown out the sounds of the gym.  Take today for instance...I didn't bother digging out the headphones for a quick elliptical before and after spin.  There was a woman behind me that kept blowing her nose like a circus clown.  Over and over...Then I hate listening to people carry on conversations about the stupidest stuff.  Or you will have the people who talk on their phone.  No, if you can make a phone call, you aren't working out hard enough.
> 
> I do like to watch mindless TV while on gym equipment.  I watch is using closed caption at the gym.  It can't be anything I need to follow closely, just something I can look at occasionally to take my mind off of working out.
> 
> And rootbeer?  Blech.



OMG.  People at the gym bother me.  Like when they don't wipe down equipment after they are done.  People in general are just inconsiderate.  The rules say when you walk into the gym not to talk on the phone and people do it.  Rules say to wipe down after yourself and it doesn't get done.  It's like people that drive the speed limit in the left lane, right next to someone driving the same speed.  You look ahead and there are miles of open road in front of them.  AHHHHHHHHH!

But I do love people watching and I often watch people at the gym and the ones that move so slow they aren't even sweating. I'm never one to put someone down trying to improve themselves but I want to ask them, "If your heart rate isn't any higher here than it is in the couch do you still think you will lose weight just because your in the gym?"


----------



## Wendy98

Waiting2goback said:


> OMG.  People at the gym bother me.  Like when they don't wipe down equipment after they are done.  People in general are just inconsiderate.  The rules say when you walk into the gym not to talk on the phone and people do it.  Rules say to wipe down after yourself and it doesn't get done.  It's like people that drive the speed limit in the left lane, right next to someone driving the same speed.  You look ahead and there are miles of open road in front of them.  AHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> But I do love people watching and I often watch people at the gym and the ones that move so slow they aren't even sweating. I'm never one to put someone down trying to improve themselves but I want to ask them, "If your heart rate isn't any higher here than it is in the couch do you still think you will lose weight just because your in the gym?"



You could be my gym soulmate.  I have a running friend who moved 5 hours away.  We trade gym stories all the time—sometimes pics included (we would never publicly call someone out though).  One of my gripes is the “fan stealers”.  If no one is around I always point a fan on me (if a bunch of people are there, I just go with the flow).  I have been doing elliptical sessions from 90 minutes to 3 hours (I know, I know...).  A few weeks ago, it was later around 8 pm.  About 60 minutes in, I got really hot.  Then I noticed a woman pointed the fan in the opposite direction so it wouldn’t blow on her.  There are plenty of machines, why pick that spot if you don’t want a fan on you?  Then she barely moved on her elliptical because she was talking non stop in her phone.  Less than 20 minutes later she moved on.  Ugh, thankfully I was almost done.

I do enjoy the people watching.  Saturday there was a woman “all done up” for the gym.  She had on camouflage leggings, coordinating shirt, matching Camo Army hat (tilted sideways for effect), full makeup, and pearls.  First sighting of pearls at the gym for me.

And for wiping machines...I am now a “pre wiper” because you just don’t know.  I wish my gym cracked down a little more in cleaning up.

I could tell a hundred more stories...


----------



## Wendy98

JulieODC said:


> Podcasts alllll runs for me! Everything from
> Celeb gossip, running, Disney, history, current events and politics, depends on my mood and length of run.
> 
> Yup - soder and pizzer are a popular New England combo
> 
> @Wendy98 and @BikeFan - follow @growingwisdom on twitter for weather. He’s my go-to for metro west Boston weather. My fam will be at the Wellesley Public Library cheering (around 13.5)!



Please make the rain go away.  Or maybe throw a dry towel at me so I can wipe my face?  Love people handing out paper towels!

I can run in rain.  It’s the trifecta that sucks:rain, cold, and wind.  Ugh, that wind.


----------



## KingLlama

For training runs, podcasts only. For short ones, I like the DIS podcasts. For long weekend runs, either Joe Rogan or Rich Roll.

For races, I've rolled with music for 5k's and 10k's. For my 10-miler, I went with nothing and didn't mind that too much, but I'm thinking of going with a podcast for long races in the future(if earbuds are allowed). 

In my experience, podcasts make the miles fly by much more quickly than music does.


----------



## JulieODC

Wendy98 said:


> Please make the rain go away.  Or maybe throw a dry towel at me so I can wipe my face?  Love people handing out paper towels!
> 
> I can run in rain.  It’s the trifecta that sucks:rain, cold, and wind.  Ugh, that wind.



Great advice! We’ll bring a few rolls if it’s rainy! 

I did just see the weather guy mention there’s a chance for later afternoon thunderstorms impacting runners in later corrals.


----------



## Princess KP

Wendy98 said:


> And for wiping machines...I am now a “pre wiper” because you just don’t know.


Me too! And I use lots of wipes too. I sometimes wonder if people know that they don't charge for the soap in the washrooms...yes, please use it!


----------



## KSellers88

Wendy98 said:


> You could be my gym soulmate.  I have a running friend who moved 5 hours away.  We trade gym stories all the time—sometimes pics included (we would never publicly call someone out though).  One of my gripes is the “fan stealers”.  If no one is around I always point a fan on me (if a bunch of people are there, I just go with the flow).  I have been doing elliptical sessions from 90 minutes to 3 hours (I know, I know...).  A few weeks ago, it was later around 8 pm.  About 60 minutes in, I got really hot.  Then I noticed a woman pointed the fan in the opposite direction so it wouldn’t blow on her.  There are plenty of machines, why pick that spot if you don’t want a fan on you?  Then she barely moved on her elliptical because she was talking non stop in her phone.  Less than 20 minutes later she moved on.  Ugh, thankfully I was almost done.
> 
> I do enjoy the people watching.  Saturday there was a woman “all done up” for the gym.  She had on camouflage leggings, coordinating shirt, matching Camo Army hat (tilted sideways for effect), full makeup, and pearls.  First sighting of pearls at the gym for me.
> 
> And for wiping machines...I am now a “pre wiper” because you just don’t know.  I wish my gym cracked down a little more in cleaning up.
> 
> I could tell a hundred more stories...



SAME HERE! I always ask people currently on the machines before I turn a fan on or off. Monday at the gym I was the only one on any cardio machines so I turned the fan on that pointed directly at my treadmill. After about 30 minutes, a girl came in and turned the fan off and got on the elliptical right in front of me. There were 5 other ellipticals she could have gotten on that the fan did not hit (our gym is in our building at work so it is really small). Of course I am the type to not say anything, but stuff like that drives me crazy! Also, the fact that it is a work gym means we all know each other, and to me that's even worse than a complete stranger being rude for some reason.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you feel guilty if you go on vacation and do not bring your running stuff?

ATTQOTD: Yes and no... I normally like taking a run at whatever destination I travel to as it is a unique way of seeing things. However, for this upcoming trip I'm leaving the stuff at home. My runs have been few and far between, and instead of pretending I will go for a run I will just enjoy my trip. One less bag of stuff. We leave tomorrow at 3:00 AM............ hopefully. Going to be a unproductive day at the office.

Tomorrow since I will be driving i wont be able to post a QOTD. First person to respond they want the honors get it! Also that person will be responsible for nominating someone for Mondays QOTD.


----------



## Bree

FFigawi said:


> Nothing is as good as a beer and an Italian, though. Best combo in Maine.



I grew up in MA and were I lived subs were called grinders. My DH grew up in Maine and all his family still lives there. I remember the first time I tried to order a grinder there. We went to a pizza place and I wanted an Italian grinder, cold, not toasted. The people behind the counter were confused. They had no idea what I was trying to order LOL!!!  All subs  there are called Italians. Doesn’t matter what meat is on it or if hot or cold. They are all called Italians.  Meatball Italian, tuna Italian, ham Italian, etc.  I still get confused when they ask if I went fresh dough or regular dough for my pizza.


----------



## LSUlakes

Trip report question for those who do them. I have a pre trip report going. After the trip do you start a new thread or just change the title and OP and add from there?


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: usually if going to WDW no. However this summer I will be there and cruising nearly 3 weeks total so the running gear will have to come along. If heading to Vegas where we used to vacation frequently yes. While in Vegas I usually don't run but I do hike quite a bit at Red Rock. It's my favorite place to hike.


----------



## Jules76126

I also have gym gripes. I hate people who sit on a machine and play on their phone. It is really inconsiderate if someone is waiting to use the ab machine or something. I am fine if you are on your phone on the cardio equipment as there are plenty of machines available. Like it’s one thing if it’s not busy, but don’t do it if it is. Also not wiping down mats is gross. I pre and post wipe. Finally planet fitness serves pizza once a month and that really grossed me out. Who wants to touch and eat pizza that other people have touch after working it.


----------



## Capang

Gym gripes? Haha. My neighborhood has a gym. The gym is small but serves its purpose however the neighbors are kind of disgusting. So many people don't wipe anything down! I'm not sure who they expect is going to do it but they sure don't. I wipe down everything before and after I use it. That's my only real complaint about the gym. Ugh gross


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you feel guilty if you go on vacation and do not bring your running stuff?


ATTQOTD: Yes.  I'm still not going to do it, but yes.  Realistically, I know it is hard on my husband, and then I either miss out on sleep or miss out on doing something with my kids, both of which make me sad.  I went with a local friend to the POFQ fun run, and had a blast but still felt tremendously guilty for ditching the fam for 45 minutes.  



Waiting2goback said:


> But I do love people watching and I often watch people at the gym and the ones that move so slow they aren't even sweating. I'm never one to put someone down trying to improve themselves but I want to ask them, "If your heart rate isn't any higher here than it is in the couch do you still think you will lose weight just because your in the gym?"



Yes, I did think so, and I did.  Motion burns calories, and while it is not nearly as many as I can burn off with a higher heart rate, it is better than sitting on the couch.  
Even though I can now physically run 5 miles on my lunch hour, I still need to shower afterwards, so it is not always practical.  I'd rather go for a long, low impact walk or cruise on the elliptical and burn a few calories and not need to shower so I can make it to my 1pm meeting or parent teacher conferences, or a business dinner.  And in these cases, I do particularly hate the fan blowing on me, but I would also seek out a different location before asking (and I do ask) if I could redirect the airflow


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: I usually bring my running gear. It doesn't always get used. I always have the best intentions. I do try to squeeze at least one run in though. I will likely be training for something during this years vacation (European cruise woohoo) so I will be that person trying not to fall over while running on a cruise ship.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you feel guilty if you go on vacation and do not bring your running stuff?



Nope.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you feel guilty if you go on vacation and do not bring your running stuff?


ATTQOTD: Well, I pretty much wear running clothes all the time that I'm not working, so I always have some with me on vacation, whether I plan to run or not, lol! What can I say? It's FL and stretchy, fast-drying clothes make me happy  But no guilt if I were to go somewhere and not plan to run.



LSUlakes said:


> Trip report question for those who do them. I have a pre trip report going. After the trip do you start a new thread or just change the title and OP and add from there?


I haven't done one in ages, but back when I did, I usually did the pre as a separate thread.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: I always take running gear. The guilt comes when I inevitably don’t use it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> Trip report question for those who do them. I have a pre trip report going. After the trip do you start a new thread or just change the title and OP and add from there?



I do my trip reports in my training journal. I just change the title as I go along. I like having everything in one place.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOFD: I bring my running stuff with me on vacation.  From there, I go with the flow and run if I can.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
It depends on the vacation, but I usually do throw it in there. 

Have a great trip @LSUlakes !! Can't wait to hear more about it! 

And I can volunteer for a QOTD some day


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I took running gear along, but it never seemed to get used.  We are taking an East Coast road trip from FL & up into Canada in June.  I plan on running no matter what.


----------



## AZMermaid

ATTQOTD: I almost always take it and I use it about 25% of the time. DH is pretty good about using the hotel gyms. I hate the gym and don't use it in my normal life, so faceplanting off the treadmill doesn't sound like a fun vacation to me!


----------



## avondale

kleph said:


> OK. Here's the roundup so far.
> 
> Alba Botanica Sport SPF 45
> 4 oz: $8.89
> Recommended for 80 min of exercise. Also available with fragrance free and SPF 50.
> 
> Sun Bum SPF 70
> 8 oz: $15.99
> SPF 30, 50, Acts as moisturizer. Recommended for 80 min of exercise. Also have a "signature" line featuring zinc based formula.
> 
> Coppertone Sport 30
> 7 oz: $6.99
> Also with SPF 50. Comes in lotion and spray. Recommended for 80 min of exercise.
> 
> Z Blok SPF 45
> 4 oz: $14.95
> Zinc Oxide base. Fragrance free. Recommended for 2 hours of exercise.
> 
> Endurance Shield SPF 45
> 4 oz: $23.99
> Won't clog pores, acts as moisturizer, endurance tested but no time usage recommendation.
> 
> Neutrogena ultra sheer Dry-touch SPF 55
> 3 oz: $10.99
> Won't clog pores. Recommended for 80 min of exercise​
> 
> A few takeaways:
> 
> Pretty much all of them say 80 minutes is the limit for performance in the presence of water (or sweat). Endurance Shield suggests it can do more -- and some of the testimonials do as well -- but I'm guessing you're pretty much on your own after an hour and a half. The ones marketed as high-performance tend to have a price tag to match.
> 
> Z Blok and Sun Bum both offer zinc oxide-based versions which seem to have a selling point of not causing your eyes to tear up. The rest seem to be petroleum-based formulas.
> 
> Most major brands seem to offer a range of SPF but Sun Bum's 70 was the top number I could find in this quick survey.
> 
> A lot of these also come in lotion and spray versions. There doesn't seem to be any information if one or the other affects durability.
> 
> Fragrance free isn't always listed but neither do most of these tout a specific scent.​
> 
> For me, personally, I'm thinking one of the lower priced ones will probably do for my regular runs but I'll need more input/research for deciding what will be best for longer runs.
> 
> One tidbit I came across pulling this together which I had forgotten, sunblock is only good for a couple of years at most. Many brands have an expiration date on their bottles. So you might want to check for that as we start to slide into the summer months.



Thanks for summarizing this.  It took me awhile to backtrack to find it, what with all the soda vs. pop vs. coke posts.  

I had thought about trying Endurance Shield, but does it sting the eyes?  That drives me absolutely bonkers.  Seems like the summary implies that it would.  That's sort of why I had switched to something zinc oxide-based.


----------



## Miranda

Waiting2goback said:


> But I do love people watching and I often watch people at the gym and the ones that move so slow they aren't even sweating. I'm never one to put someone down trying to improve themselves but I want to ask them, "If your heart rate isn't any higher here than it is in the couch do you still think you will lose weight just because your in the gym?"


Maybe they are on an Easy/LR day


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I always bring running gear and get 3-4 easy 4 milers in on a week vacation. Try to keep the legs used to running and burn off a few of the 'excess' calories.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: There was a time when I would never have done anything physical on vacation, but the last 3 years I've been training for big races, so I try to stick to the plan as much as I can. Plus it's nice to have different scenery.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Music or no music while running? (music could be pod cast or something similar)
> 
> BONUS QUESTION: Continuing with the beverage discussion: Favorite type of Root Beer? Barqs... because it has bite! Out of a glass bottle is the GOAT!



No music. It messes with me and actually makes me slower!

Also, I don't like root beer.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you feel guilty if you go on vacation and do not bring your running stuff?



HA HA HA HA HA! Seriously, what is the question....So people really go on vacation _WITHOUT_ running gear?! *Mind blown*


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you feel guilty if you go on vacation and do not bring your running stuff?


No.... Vacation is usually a time to have some relaxation. I usually do bring my running stuff but I don’t always end up running because I have other things going on.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Trip report question for those who do them. I have a pre trip report going. After the trip do you start a new thread or just change the title and OP and add from there?


The PTR board is separate from the TR board. I always create a new thread. You can have ask to have it moved and continue in the same thread though if you do choose.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you feel guilty if you go on vacation and do not bring your running stuff?



Nope. I will bring it if there's something I absolutely have to train for or I'm going to a place where running might be interesting, but otherwise no. I brought everything with me to Cape Cod two years ago to continue my IM training, for example, but I never bring anything with me during our annual Vegas trip.



> Tomorrow since I will be driving i wont be able to post a QOTD. First person to respond they want the honors get it! Also that person will be responsible for nominating someone for Mondays QOTD.



I think @run.minnie.miles volunteered for this 



Bree said:


> I grew up in MA and were I lived subs were called grinders. My DH grew up in Maine and all his family still lives there. I remember the first time I tried to order a grinder there. We went to a pizza place and I wanted an Italian grinder, cold, not toasted. The people behind the counter were confused. They had no idea what I was trying to order LOL!!!  All subs  there are called Italians. Doesn’t matter what meat is on it or if hot or cold. They are all called Italians.  Meatball Italian, tuna Italian, ham Italian, etc.  I still get confused when they ask if I went fresh dough or regular dough for my pizza.



Yeah, Italian is sometime used like soda or coke or pop. Really, though, there is only one Italian. They were first made at Amato's sandwich shops, but I think the best version is found at Di Pietro's Market in South Portland.

https://newengland.com/today/living/new-england-environment/italian-sandwich-amatos/


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: for me it depends on a few factors. Like this trip next month is just the kids and I so there won’t be any running. My exercise will be whatever walking I can accomplish touring the parks and some body weight exercises in the hotel if I’m feeling ambitious. 

Next trip planned is in September and I reworked my training plan so I don’t have a run that weekend. 

Now if my husband and I do get the no-kids trip we are thinking about in July, then I will take stuff to run because I’ll be in training and it will be easy to get runs in.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I feel like there are a lot of variables to this question. What is exactly considered a vacation? Is that subjective? Do weekend getaways count? Most of our long vacations in the past 4 years have been race-cations, so yeah, I am usually running. But up until recently, I haven't really been serious about running or training, so we would bring our running gear on weekend trips and never run. However, now, my training plan doesn't take a break for a weekend getaway. I look at it as a fun, new place to get my miles in and maybe see some things I wouldn't have.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Over the last year, all of our vacations have been racecations or during a training plan so I was running on all of them. The last time I remember going on a trip where I did not run was our cruise in November 2016 and that was only because I fainted during the muster drill due to lack of water/food and I didn't feel quite right that entire trip. I enjoy running in new places, like many of the others have said.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: If it I started a quick weekend getaway, I won’t bring anything. This past September was the first time I brought running clothes and actually ran a few times while gone for a week. I do make the promise to my family that the running won’t interfere with our plans for the day so that has meant early morning runs. Full confession - I used to make fun of people who I saw running while on vacation (especially at Disney) and now I have turned into one! It’s actually pretty cool to run in different places.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Yes I bring them and yes I feel guilty when I don't use them. :/


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Nope.
Granted, my last vacation was over a year ago (although I've gone away for the weekend since), but my general philosophy on running is that if anything about it makes me feel guilty, then I shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## Dis5150

I should add that all my vacations lately have been to run a race so I DID use my running clothes! And since I have been running marathon weekend, our family vacation to Disney is always during my training plan for the marathon. So I know I SHOULD be running. I hate giving up family time though since our annual family vacation is the only time we are all together each year.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD: Nope.  Most of the time, I won't even take running clothes.


----------



## LilyJC

Waiting2goback said:


> But I do love people watching and I often watch people at the gym and the ones that move so slow they aren't even sweating. I'm never one to put someone down trying to improve themselves but I want to ask them, "If your heart rate isn't any higher here than it is in the couch do you still think you will lose weight just because your in the gym?"



Not everyone who goes to the gym is trying to lose weight. I refuse to do cardio at the gym, and only will use free weights and select machines to build muscle/tone. I'm busy doing super-sets for almost every workout, so I don't have time to pay attention to anyone else (minus sounds that I can never unhear). I guess if I was stuck on a treadmill maybe I'd do more people watching, but running while on a moving belt and trying to look around sounds like a dangerous combo for this accident prone gal.


ATTQOTD: It definitely depends on the vacation. If we're visiting the in-laws in Colorado, then no because I don't want the altitude to kill me. Walks and hiking are ok there. Hawaii after my first Ragnar in 2016, I didn't bring anything and took a full 9 days off from running. It was glorious!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Not really.  I normally pack them and don't use them, so then I feel more guility that I used up room in my suitcase that could have gone to another outfit option or more shoes. Princess weekend I didn't even bother.  Packed my race clothes but knew I wasn't doing anything additional.  DH always runs on vacation, even if it's a weekend getaway. I never feel guilty that he keeps up with training and I'm bumming around the hotel room, I'm just like BYEEEE (if I'm even awake when he leaves)


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:
I just got back from a work trip (I can't keep up with this thread when I am away!) and I did not bring my running gear for my Tuesday night run.  I was stressing SO HARD about how I was going to fit in staying out late with the team + early morning work + meetings + driving 4 hours home that I decided not even bringing it would cut our all guilt about the right decision to skip it.  In hindsight there would have been zero way to do it.  I am running tonight for sure now that I am home. 
I do like to bring my gear with me in case the opportunity presents itself...I usually am not guilty about not running, more so I'll be bummed I can't fit it in.  Like if I know my schedule is gonna be too crazy.
Maybe I need to start planning vacations where I'm not over-scheduling them (or schedule in the runs and less of other things?)
EXCITED to go for a hubby run or two near the beach on our annual August vacation where the grandparents come with us.  That's a highlight every year and I'd never want to miss it


----------



## SarahDisney

Also, re people at the gym not working out to your standards:
Different people have different reasons for going to the gym.
For example ... I will sometimes take a walk in the middle of my work day - not for exercise, but just to get the blood flowing in my legs and to have a little downtime. If that wasnt an option and I had a gym membership, I might go to the gym after work and walk on the treadmill (probably super slow) while watching some YouTube videos. Just as a chance to unwind and reset - not trying to get my heart rate up, just trying to unwind and loosen up.

Dont judge other people. You don't know why they do the things they do. Yes, some things are common courtesy (like wiping down machines or fan ettiquite), but some things are super personal (like why someone goes to the gym and what they do there), and if you're judging someone for that, then you probably dont belong at the gym (or anywhere else where people are).


----------



## FredtheDuck

Smilelea said:


> ATTQOTD: Music or Audiobooks for me. I tried without music in my last 5K and it was awful. I do keep the volume down when I'm outside so that I can hear the cars (we live on a pretty dangerous street). My next race, I'm going to try one earbud in and one out. I like the idea of being courteous and hearing what's going on around me, but I need my music.
> 
> - HP books are my favorite audiobooks. I've listened to the complete serious at least 3 times. And, yes, I've been running in the early morning hours when it's still dark and freaked myself out.




Where are you finding the HP audiobooks? Audible? I’ve been wanting to listen to them during runs but they audiobooks seem so pricey for something I’ve already read.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Random Question (I'm good at these  )... 
Do you count walking miles in your monthly mileage totals? 

When it's nice out, DH and I enjoy going for 2-3 mile walks in the evening together and can't decide if I want to record them in my ol' journal.


----------



## jennamfeo

FredtheDuck said:


> Where are you finding the HP audiobooks? Audible? I’ve been wanting to listen to them during runs but they audiobooks seem so pricey for something I’ve already read.


I got mine from the library via the Overdrive app. There is still a really long wait for them usually, but my library is small so that could be why.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

FredtheDuck said:


> Where are you finding the HP audiobooks? Audible? I’ve been wanting to listen to them during runs but they audiobooks seem so pricey for something I’ve already read.


Do you have access to digital books through your library? Our state uses "Overdrive" and you can download both digital books (for ipad or Kindle) and audio books. It is seriously so awesome. Use your libraries, folks!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> I got mine from the library via the Overdrive app. There is still a really long wait for them usually, but my library is small so that could be why.


Jinx! (I owe you some kind of weird craft beer  )


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you feel guilty if you go on vacation and do not bring your running stuff?



I wouldn't say guilty but a big part of vacation for me is running in new places.  I can't remember the last place I went and didn't get in at least one run.


----------



## Jules76126

I don't usually run on vacation because we are doing so much walking and are exhausted at the end of the day. I am going to Ireland for two weeks and want to try and get at least 1 run in as I am sure the countryside will be beautiful. But we shall see.


----------



## SheHulk

run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question (I'm good at these  )...
> Do you count walking miles in your monthly mileage totals?
> 
> When it's nice out, DH and I enjoy going for 2-3 mile walks in the evening together and can't decide if I want to record them in my ol' journal.


Personally I don’t count them.

ATTQOTD I often run on vacation but if I don’t it’s because it’s an active vacation so I just figure I’m cross training.


----------



## Capang

SarahDisney said:


> Also, re people at the gym not working out to your standards:
> Different people have different reasons for going to the gym.
> ...
> 
> Dont judge other people. You don't know why they do the things they do. Yes, some things are common courtesy (like wiping down machines or fan ettiquite), but some things are super personal (like why someone goes to the gym and what they do there), and if you're judging someone for that, then you probably dont belong at the gym (or anywhere else where people are).


Thank you for this. Gyms are super intimidating. Especially if you feel like you don't fit in at one. I have battled weight my entire life. It is a constant up/down win/lose battle. When you are trying to do something to make yourself a better person it hurts extra hard to hear people talk about they way you do things, the speed you do them at or the way you look doing it.


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you feel guilty if you go on vacation and do not bring your running stuff?



I don't understand the question.  Don't all vacations involve going to races?  Of course I bring my running stuff!  



Jules76126 said:


> I also have gym gripes. *I hate people who sit on a machine and play on their phone.*








Slightly worse are the people who take up two neighboring treadmills to chat with each other, and don't even walk/run on the treadmill!  PSA: If it's not moving, it's not doing you any good.  There are no significant health benefits achieved merely by standing on a treadmill for 20 minutes.


----------



## KevM

run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question (I'm good at these  )...
> Do you count walking miles in your monthly mileage totals?
> 
> When it's nice out, DH and I enjoy going for 2-3 mile walks in the evening together and can't decide if I want to record them in my ol' journal.



I do, but that is because I have both running goals & walking goals that I try to hit.


----------



## Ariel484

SarahDisney said:


> Also, re people at the gym not working out to your standards:
> Different people have different reasons for going to the gym.
> For example ... I will sometimes take a walk in the middle of my work day - not for exercise, but just to get the blood flowing in my legs and to have a little downtime. If that wasnt an option and I had a gym membership, I might go to the gym after work and walk on the treadmill (probably super slow) while watching some YouTube videos. Just as a chance to unwind and reset - not trying to get my heart rate up, just trying to unwind and loosen up.
> 
> Dont judge other people. You don't know why they do the things they do. Yes, some things are common courtesy (like wiping down machines or fan ettiquite), but some things are super personal (like why someone goes to the gym and what they do there), and if you're judging someone for that, then you probably dont belong at the gym (or anywhere else where people are).




THISx1000.  I've found the gym discussion to be a little disappointing, very opposite of the normally welcoming spirit we normally have here.

Personal example of why this has touched a nerve with me: I'm currently expecting a kiddo and until recently I didn't look like it.  I have tried really hard to keep going to the gym (a group workout class) consistently and have been proud to be able to do that.  I can't run as fast as I used to because it makes me dizzy, I get out of breath easily, and my doctor told me to slow down (something about the kid needing enough oxygen, so demanding already! )...but I'm trying .  So I know why I'm seemingly a little more lazy-looking on the treadmill lately, but no one else does (well, by now they probably do, but up until the past couple of weeks probably not).  And in this class, our heart rate stats are up on a big screen for everyone to see, along with calorie burn, etc.  The numbers don't lie, I've consistently been the lowest in the class since the beginning of the year and I'm sure to others, it doesn't even look like I'm trying.  I am CRAZY self-conscious about it, even though I (and the instructors) know that it's a victory that I'm getting there and moving at all.  You just never know what's going on with other people, so yeah, if it's more important to you to judge someone else rather than focus on your own workout, maybe you're the one with the problem.


----------



## Bree

FredtheDuck said:


> Where are you finding the HP audiobooks? Audible? I’ve been wanting to listen to them during runs but they audiobooks seem so pricey for something I’ve already read.



I am bad and found them online for free.  They were MP3 files that I imported into iTunes then converted to audiobook format.


----------



## Capang

run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question (I'm good at these  )...
> Do you count walking miles in your monthly mileage totals?
> 
> When it's nice out, DH and I enjoy going for 2-3 mile walks in the evening together and can't decide if I want to record them in my ol' journal.


I've been wondering the same thing. I walk on days I don't run, usually around 3 miles although last week I went on a 6+ mile walk after it was suggested by my husband we clean the house ("sure babe, right after my walk...."). While it was tracked with the app I didn't count it towards my total miles.


----------



## McNs

Ariel484 said:


> I'm currently expecting a kiddo


Congrats!!! (And a little bit of commiseration, because kids can be hard work sometimes)

ATTQOTD Always bring my running gear on vacation. One of life’s pleasures for me is an early morning run around a new city as it is waking up. Plus it helps fill out my Strava heatmap!


----------



## Bree

run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question (I'm good at these  )...
> Do you count walking miles in your monthly mileage totals?
> 
> When it's nice out, DH and I enjoy going for 2-3 mile walks in the evening together and can't decide if I want to record them in my ol' journal.



I keep track of them separately.  I haven't taken a walk in over a month....my poor dog.


----------



## roxymama

I've gotten self conscious at the gym while doing my warmup and easy paces.  There were times I was running my WU pace and wish I had a shirt that read "just wait 24 minutes and I'll be sweating my a$$ off" 
Or when I've been doing over 20 min of cool down and I'm dripping in sweat but look like I'm barely running.  I wish I had a shirt that said "I was running fast before, I promise" 
But that would be silly because I'd like to think it doesn't matter.  I try to be happy about anyone coming to the gym, because I know that means it won't close down like the other two near me and the cost will stay relatively low for me (yay economics!) 

I do weird internal things in my head to motivate myself, like playing treadmill survivor with targets and seeing if I can outlast them (even though I'm only ever going to run as long as I planned to run)  But I never really care what other people are actually doing.  

Except for the ones who walk backwards at the highest incline with their arms behind them.  I'm sure there is a reason for that but it makes my arms hurt thinking about it.  And yes, I see it often.


----------



## LilyJC

SarahDisney said:


> Also, re people at the gym not working out to your standards:
> Different people have different reasons for going to the gym.
> For example ... I will sometimes take a walk in the middle of my work day - not for exercise, but just to get the blood flowing in my legs and to have a little downtime. If that wasnt an option and I had a gym membership, I might go to the gym after work and walk on the treadmill (probably super slow) while watching some YouTube videos. Just as a chance to unwind and reset - not trying to get my heart rate up, just trying to unwind and loosen up.
> 
> Dont judge other people. You don't know why they do the things they do. Yes, some things are common courtesy (like wiping down machines or fan ettiquite), but some things are super personal (like why someone goes to the gym and what they do there), and if you're judging someone for that, then you probably dont belong at the gym (or anywhere else where people are).





Capang said:


> Thank you for this. Gyms are super intimidating. Especially if you feel like you don't fit in at one. I have battled weight my entire life. It is a constant up/down win/lose battle. When you are trying to do something to make yourself a better person it hurts extra hard to hear people talk about they way you do things, the speed you do them at or the way you look doing it.





Ariel484 said:


> THISx1000.  I've found the gym discussion to be a little disappointing, very opposite of the normally welcoming spirit we normally have here.
> 
> Personal example of why this has touched a nerve with me: I'm currently expecting a kiddo and until recently I didn't look like it.  I have tried really hard to keep going to the gym (a group workout class) consistently and have been proud to be able to do that.  I can't run as fast as I used to because it makes me dizzy, I get out of breath easily, and my doctor told me to slow down (something about the kid needing enough oxygen, so demanding already! )...but I'm trying .  So I know why I'm seemingly a little more lazy-looking on the treadmill lately, but no one else does (well, by now they probably do, but up until the past couple of weeks probably not).  And in this class, our heart rate stats are up on a big screen for everyone to see, along with calorie burn, etc.  The numbers don't lie, I've consistently been the lowest in the class since the beginning of the year and I'm sure to others, it doesn't even look like I'm trying.  I am CRAZY self-conscious about it, even though I (and the instructors) know that it's a victory that I'm getting there and moving at all.  You just never know what's going on with other people, so yeah, if it's more important to you to judge someone else rather than focus on your own workout, maybe you're the one with the problem.



Yes to all these! I’m too new to the boards to say what I was really thinking about the gym comments, so tried to be a tad diplomatic! 

Anyone who is at the gym is most definitely burning more calories than sitting on the couch regardless of whether they’re sweating or not. I hardly ever break a sweat at the gym TBH.


----------



## Bree

I don't discriminate at the gym.  I hate everyone equally and want them to go away so I can have the place to myself.  Not that I've been there in weeks


----------



## Ariel484

McNs said:


> Congrats!!! (And a little bit of commiseration, because kids can be hard work sometimes)


Thank you!  Yes I've heard that about kids ...we have a very demanding dog so I hope that has somewhat prepared us, but I know we're about to get knocked on our -sses in a few months! 


LilyJC said:


> Yes to all these! I’m too new to the boards to say what I was really thinking about the gym comments, so tried to be a tad diplomatic!
> 
> Anyone who is at the gym is most definitely burning more calories than sitting on the couch regardless of whether they’re sweating or not. I hardly ever break a sweat at the gym TBH.


Welcome! Diplomacy is probably better than getting sassy like I did, you are very wise.  And wait are you telling me that grabbing Cheez-its and moving them from the bowl to my mouth while sitting on the couch doesn't burn enough calories?!


----------



## apdebord

roxymama said:


> I've gotten self conscious at the gym while doing my warmup and easy paces.  There were times I was running my WU pace and wish I had a shirt that read "just wait 24 minutes and I'll be sweating my a$$ off"
> Or when I've been doing over 20 min of cool down and I'm dripping in sweat but look like I'm barely running.  I wish I had a shirt that said "I was running fast before, I promise"
> But that would be silly because I'd like to think it doesn't matter.



I feel the same way! But I get really self-conscious at races when I'm doing run/walk intervals and someone yells out "Don't start walking now!"...I would really like to educate them, but as you said, it doesn't matter!


----------



## JulieODC

Congrats @Ariel484!! So exciting!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

@Ariel484 - just wanted to say that I'm super impressed that you're still going to the gym! Awesome! I hope you can keep it up for the next few months (and once the poop-machine arrives) if you so choose!


----------



## JulieODC

I do bring running gear on vacation and use runs as a way to sight-see! Or escape travel mates, if needed.


----------



## AFwifelife

In regards to the gym talk, I agree that everyone has different goals so I don't judge too harshly. Bad gym etiquette does bother me though.  I love working out at the YMCA because of the crowd demographic.  Everyone is pretty respectful and "follows the rules".  Rarely are there people there who are completely self absorbed.


----------



## kleph

avondale said:


> Thanks for summarizing this.  It took me awhile to backtrack to find it, what with all the soda vs. pop vs. coke posts.
> 
> I had thought about trying Endurance Shield, but does it sting the eyes?  That drives me absolutely bonkers.  Seems like the summary implies that it would.  That's sort of why I had switched to something zinc oxide-based.



no problem. i figured it was an easy way to get a scattershot idea of what's out there and put them side-by-side. it's not meant to be comprehensive.

Endurance Shield was mentioned by @avondale but soliciting input about it, not recommending. @Keels mentioned using Sun Bum's zinc product her face so might know if that has stinging or other issues. @PrincessV posted about her problems with zinc-oxide-based sunscreen here. she might have some input about what else works without eye stinging. 

let us know if you try it.


----------



## Ariel484

JulieODC said:


> Congrats @Ariel484!! So exciting!!!





SarahDisney said:


> @Ariel484 - just wanted to say that I'm super impressed that you're still going to the gym! Awesome! I hope you can keep it up for the next few months (and once the poop-machine arrives) if you so choose!


Thank you!!  @SarahDisney I'm also hoping to keep it up, we'll see!


----------



## Jules76126

I totally agree that everyone should work out anyway they want at the gym. Like others mentioned, getting there and doing something is the accomplishment. It is the inconsiderate people (and luckily they are far and few) that bother me. I am so busy trying not to fall off the belt to judge what other people are doing. And I have met very nice people at the gym. But I did have someone ask me to get off the treadmill once as it was _their _treadmill and they couldn't use another one. It's things like that that bother me. And yes I did get off as I don't like confrontation and it was easier to move to another one.


----------



## SheHulk

Jules76126 said:


> I totally agree that everyone should work out anyway they want at the gym. Like others mentioned, getting there and doing something is the accomplishment. It is the inconsiderate people (and luckily they are far and few) that bother me. I am so busy trying not to fall off the belt to judge what other people are doing. And I have met very nice people at the gym. But I did have someone ask me to get off the treadmill once as it was _their _treadmill and they couldn't use another one. It's things like that that bother me. And yes I did get off as I don't like confrontation and it was easier to move to another one.


WOW that’s bold


----------



## TheHamm

Ariel484 said:


> I have tried really hard to keep going to the gym (a group workout class) consistently and have been proud to be able to do that.  I can't run as fast as I used to because it makes me dizzy, I get out of breath easily, and my doctor told me to slow down (something about the kid needing enough oxygen, so demanding already! )...but I'm trying .  So I know why I'm seemingly a little more lazy-looking on the treadmill lately, but no one else does (well, by now they probably do, but up until the past couple of weeks probably not).  And in this class, our heart rate stats are up on a big screen for everyone to see, along with calorie burn, etc.  The numbers don't lie, I've consistently been the lowest in the class since the beginning of the year and I'm sure to others, it doesn't even look like I'm trying.  I am CRAZY self-conscious about it, even though I (and the instructors) know that it's a victory that I'm getting there and moving at all.  You just never know what's going on with other people, so yeah, if it's more important to you to judge someone else rather than focus on your own workout, maybe you're the one with the problem.



You SHOULD be really proud to keep going!  Growing people is its own kind of work out!  And as someone who ended up on bedrest partially for not listening to the direction to slow down, I applaud you for doing so- it is hard!  I'm also going to pre-preemptively tell you to find a pool to float in.  As compression socks are for your calves, the pool is for your entire puffy body.  
Also, I am impressed with people who can deal with the stats board, I think that takes a particular type of person, and I cannot deal with the feeling of being publicly shamed- knowing that I was too busy looking at my own numbers to pay attention to anyone else did not sway my disdain for this.  Keep it up!


----------



## PrincessV

kleph said:


> Endurance Shield was mentioned by @avondale but soliciting input about it, not recommending. @Keels mentioned using Sun Bum's zinc product her face so might know if that has stinging or other issues. @PrincessV posted about her problems with zinc-oxide-based sunscreen here. she might have some input about what else works without eye stinging.


I missed this, so thanks for tagging me! @avondale I only use chemical sunscreens, but I never apply it above my eyes because I always wear a hat or visor, so the top half of my face is covered. If you do wear a hat/visor, the easy solution is to just not sunscreen above your eyes. Otherwise, I'm no help - sorry!


----------



## BikeFan

Ariel484 said:


> And in this class, our heart rate stats are up on a big screen for everyone to see, along with calorie burn, etc.  The numbers don't lie, I've consistently been the lowest in the class since the beginning of the year and I'm sure to others, it doesn't even look like I'm trying.  I am CRAZY self-conscious about it, even though I (and the instructors) know that it's a victory that I'm getting there and moving at all.  You just never know what's going on with other people, so yeah, if it's more important to you to judge someone else rather than focus on your own workout, maybe you're the one with the problem.



I'm not sure I'd be a fan of that stat screen up there for everyone to see.  That sounds unnecessarily harsh to have it in full view of everyone like that.  Good on you for still going to class anyway.  

You bring up a good point though - we don't know about what's going on with other people.  I had a very fast runner friend who got a heart virus, and was told to stop running completely by her doctor.  Eventually, she healed up enough to be able to resume hiking and other outdoor activities she loved, but she couldn't ever return to the runner she was because it would be too much stress on her damaged heart.  Looking at her, you'd never know she had a heart problem, but it was there and she couldn't really exert herself because of it.


----------



## PrincessV

Gym Talk... I hate going anywhere to workout, so the _only_ time I'm in a gym is to use a treadmill when A. lightning forces me indoors to run, or B. in summer when I need to finish long runs indoors to avoid heat stroke. I truly don't even notice who else might be in there, and give exactly zero &%$@'s what anyone who might be there thinks of me.


----------



## Ariel484

TheHamm said:


> You SHOULD be really proud to keep going!  Growing people is its own kind of work out!  And as someone who ended up on bedrest partially for not listening to the direction to slow down, I applaud you for doing so- it is hard!  I'm also going to pre-preemptively tell you to find a pool to float in.  As compression socks are for your calves, the pool is for your entire puffy body.
> Also, I am impressed with people who can deal with the stats board, I think that takes a particular type of person, and I cannot deal with the feeling of being publicly shamed- knowing that I was too busy looking at my own numbers to pay attention to anyone else did not sway my disdain for this.  Keep it up!


Thank you, and thank you for the reminder as to why it's important to slow down! I struggle with it sometimes, for sure.  I will 100% find a pool, that sounds lovely!

As for the stats board...at some point it may bother me enough that I'll just ditch the HR monitor altogether.  Hasn't happened yet but it's still a possibility. 


BikeFan said:


> I'm not sure I'd be a fan of that stat screen up there for everyone to see.  That sounds unnecessarily harsh to have it in full view of everyone like that.  Good on you for still going to class anyway.
> 
> You bring up a good point though - we don't know about what's going on with other people.  I had a very fast runner friend who got a heart virus, and was told to stop running completely by her doctor.  Eventually, she healed up enough to be able to resume hiking and other outdoor activities she loved, but she couldn't ever return to the runner she was because it would be too much stress on her damaged heart.  Looking at her, you'd never know she had a heart problem, but it was there and she couldn't really exert herself because of it.


I think the board is supposed to be a motivator, like to get you to compete with others and also with yourself (they have a certain amount of time they want you to hit where your heartrate is in a certain zone, and you can see that on the board).  I've stopped paying attention to it for the mostpart...

Really glad your friend is okay!


----------



## jennamfeo

Jules76126 said:


> But I did have someone ask me to get off the treadmill once as it was _their _treadmill and they couldn't use another one. It's things like that that bother me. And yes I did get off as I don't like confrontation and it was easier to move to another one.


NAHHHHH. I would have acted like I didn't hear them and then probably flipped them off. That is not how life works.


----------



## roxymama

apdebord said:


> I feel the same way! But I get really self-conscious at races when I'm doing run/walk intervals and someone yells out "Don't start walking now!"...I would really like to educate them, but as you said, it doesn't matter!



As someone who has been completely obliterated by run walkers during their runs, then I catch back up, and then off they go again before I can really get them...run/walk does not always equal slower!!!

@Ariel484 yaaaaaaaaay for all future beagle and baby pictures.  I'll start preparing for my brain to explode from cuteness


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you feel guilty if you go on vacation and do not bring your running stuff?


Yes and no. It depends where I am going, what I will be doing, and what I am training for.

For example, I do not usually run when on a Disney vacation (outside of races of course). I don't feel guilty because I am on my feet all day anyway. However, this October I will be spending a week and a half at Universal and WDW. Since marathon training will officially be under way, I am going to feel obligated to get the miles in. I have scheduled it to be a cut-back week...but it is still going to be a challenge.

This is a very timely question as I am waiting to board my flight home right now after 10 days in AZ. It was a cut-back week for me and I only missed one run (it was a travel day, too early to run before I left and afternoon running in AZ is not an option for me) and moved another to accommodate an overnight trip to the Grand Canyon (AMAZING!) Other than that, I got in all of my miles and hit all of my paces. However, my diet and drinking habits more closely resembled someone on vacation than someone training for a race. Let's just say... my easy slow pace was very easy to hit!


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> @Ariel484 yaaaaaaaaay for all future beagle and baby pictures.  I'll start preparing for my brain to explode from cuteness


In the meantime we will be preparing the beagle!


----------



## roxymama

Ariel484 said:


> In the meantime we will be preparing the beagle!



Just remember: Angry puppy pictures are just as cute to the people who don't have to deal with the angry puppy


----------



## Miranda

BikeFan said:


> I'm not sure I'd be a fan of that stat screen up there for everyone to see.  That sounds unnecessarily harsh to have it in full view of everyone like that.  Good on you for still going to class anyway.


I'm guessing it's Orangetheory Fitness, or something similiar... the stats screen is kind of a feature of the classes.   It's definitely helpful as a workout tool, and it's not like it's in full view of an entire gym full of people... there's just the people in class, and maybe some people for the next class waiting in the lobby.  

I'm too busy trying to just find myself on the board all the time and look at my own number to worry about what anyone else is doing... I always forget where I was.   I did feel a little self conscious during my first class, though, because I did the power walking on the treadmill instead of jogging or running.  Actually I was more self conscious about doing the power walking than what the screen said (I spent like 35% of the class in the green zone and hardly anything in the orange/red zones, which did make me feel like I wasn't working hard enough).  The power walking was no joke, though, because they have you put the incline up to 10-15% sometimes.


----------



## SarahDisney

Speaking of Orangetheory ... there's one near my office, so I was considering checking it out. Thoughts from those who have been (or go regularly)?
Also... do they have showers? I dont want to be disgusting on a crowded subway...


----------



## Miranda

Well, I have only been once so far, my location just finally opened officially less than a week ago (I signed up for it back like at Thanksgiving!)  But I really like group fitness, so I think it will be good for me.  But I'm also right in the hard part of my HM training so I'm trying to not overdo it too much, hence the power walking since I'm doing it (or planning on doing it) on my non-run days for now.  Our location is not very large, but there is at least one shower in there.  It's not like a big locker room, though, it looked like it is just a single shower in a bathroom type room, so I'm not sure how that works if more than one person wants to use the shower.


----------



## MissLiss279

SarahDisney said:


> Speaking of Orangetheory ... there's one near my office, so I was considering checking it out. Thoughts from those who have been (or go regularly)?
> Also... do they have showers? I dont want to be disgusting on a crowded subway...


I love OrangeTheory! I’ve been going twice a week for just over two years now. I like that it incorporates running but also has strength and weights to it. It’s different every time, so for me it doesn’t get boring. The HR screen, I don’t think is too bad. I’m really only ever looking to see how I’m doing and don’t worry about others. I do struggle now sometimes to get my heart rate into the ‘Orange’ zone. I have been slowly trying to increase my pace so I can get my HR up faster. My studio has two showers, and they sound like what @Miranda mentioned. They are their own little room (no toilet in there), but a tiled shower with curtain and a dry area. I’ve never used the shower because I have time to go home before I go back to work. You should be able to get at least one free class to try it out if you wanted.


----------



## LSUlakes

Ariel484 said:


> In the meantime we will be preparing the beagle!



First things first, congrats! We have a beagle as well and her favorite part of the day is when the children eat. She learned about the high chair from the first child and when we took it back out for #2 she looked very excited knowing whats coming. It's been a long time since the dog has had those puff things. lol A lot of good memories heading your way with the kiddo and puppy.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> puff things


Ah, yes, baby crack.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> Just remember: Angry puppy pictures are just as cute to the people who don't have to deal with the angry puppy


 Noted.  What you can't see from the pictures is that he is VERY loud when he is angry!


LSUlakes said:


> First things first, congrats! We have a beagle as well and her favorite part of the day is when the children eat. She learned about the high chair from the first child and when we took it back out for #2 she looked very excited knowing whats coming. It's been a long time since the dog has had those puff things. lol A lot of good memories heading your way with the kiddo and puppy.


Thank you!

I am honestly just as freaked out about how the dog will handle the kid as I am about the kid itself, so thanks for the reassuring words!


Miranda said:


> I'm guessing it's Orangetheory Fitness, or something similiar... the stats screen is kind of a feature of the classes.   It's definitely helpful as a workout tool, and it's not like it's in full view of an entire gym full of people... there's just the people in class, and maybe some people for the next class waiting in the lobby.
> 
> I'm too busy trying to just find myself on the board all the time and look at my own number to worry about what anyone else is doing... I always forget where I was.   I did feel a little self conscious during my first class, though, because I did the power walking on the treadmill instead of jogging or running.  Actually I was more self conscious about doing the power walking than what the screen said (I spent like 35% of the class in the green zone and hardly anything in the orange/red zones, which did make me feel like I wasn't working hard enough).  The power walking was no joke, though, because they have you put the incline up to 10-15% sometimes.


Yep, that's what I was talking about.  I have gotten exactly 1 splat point since early January (some time this week), otherwise I always get zeros.  Almost always in the blue and grey zones, except recently I've been creeping back into the green, I guess second trimester energy is really a thing.  It's been a little embarrassing to have my subpar stats up there, but what can ya do? Oh and I almost never got the recommended 12 splat points before pregnancy, normally it was more like 6-9.  Maybe because we are distance runners?


SarahDisney said:


> Speaking of Orangetheory ... there's one near my office, so I was considering checking it out. Thoughts from those who have been (or go regularly)?
> Also... do they have showers? I dont want to be disgusting on a crowded subway...


I LOOOOOOOVE OrangeTheory!  I've been going since early August 4-5 times per week.  As MissLiss said, the workouts are never the same from day to day, and I can attest that it's suitable for all fitness levels (I've been able to modify stuff as needed since I can't do crunches anymore, for example).

I will warn you - it's not cheap.  I'm not sure where your office is but my brother just moved to NYC and the Manhattan locations, and the ones near Manhattan are "premium" locations, so they are extra pricey (which I think translates to "they charge more because they can").  As previous posters have said, there should be at least one shower.  At my main location there's just one, at the other location I have been to (downtown) there are 4.  They may or may not provide towels (mine do not).

It's an hour (sometimes 45 minutes, sometimes 90 minutes) of treadmill/strength training - that includes a short warm-up and cooldown.  They also use water rowers.  I honestly think this is what has truly "fixed" my back after having so many issues - regular strength training and core work.  I'd definitely recommend trying it out and doing the first free class if you're at all interested.  Ask about any corporate discounts (I got $10 of per month because of where I work, not much but it's something).  They have different monthly packages you can sign up for (4x per month, 8x per month or unlimited) so you could probably do something like the 4x per month or the 8x per month and mix that in with your running schedule.  I could go on and on, if you have any other questions feel free to PM me!


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you feel guilty if you go on vacation and do not bring your running stuff?


 ATTQOTD: Most vacations are runcations, but I always take running shoes with me. And if the vacation is to be the beach in June, I find a race nearby while there! This will be the second year I have run the Echo half marathon, Osteen to DeBary, not far from Daytona Beach. Also, it's more fun to run in different places than it is to do the same old courses I always do at home.
Answer to the Random Question: I used to count walking miles when I first started and then quit as I got more and more miles per month just running. But when I had to take 2 weeks off after eye surgery last month, I did 2-3 miles on the treadmill on my running days and I did count them in March's pitiful totals. It made me feel like I was at least doing something

Congratulations @Ariel484 and to Mr. Ariel, too!


----------



## flav

run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question (I'm good at these  )...
> Do you count walking miles in your monthly mileage totals?
> 
> When it's nice out, DH and I enjoy going for 2-3 mile walks in the evening together and can't decide if I want to record them in my ol' journal.


No, I don’t even count the walk intervals during my DD training runs.


----------



## SarahDisney

Thanks for the OrangeTheory thoughts, @Miranda @MissLiss279 @Ariel484



Ariel484 said:


> I will warn you - it's not cheap. I'm not sure where your office is but my brother just moved to NYC and the Manhattan locations, and the ones near Manhattan are "premium" locations, so they are extra pricey (which I think translates to "they charge more because they can").



So basically... Astor Place is going to cost me 4x as much as anyone else is paying. Fun.
That's the problem with anything near work ... so expensive. Ugh.


----------



## michigandergirl

Congrats @Ariel484 !!! Maybe he or she will be a future runDis'er?


----------



## Smilelea

FredtheDuck said:


> Where are you finding the HP audiobooks? Audible? I’ve been wanting to listen to them during runs but they audiobooks seem so pricey for something I’ve already read.



I bought them on eBay. I agree that they're too pricey. But I also knew I'd listen to them many times. 

ATTQOTD: Vacation - nope; work trip - yep and I usually get 2-3 runs in for a week.


----------



## camaker

Ariel484 said:


> I'm currently expecting a kiddo and until recently I didn't look like it.



Congratulations!  Would that be an InknBun in the oven?

Sorry, couldn’t resist!


----------



## Jules76126

@Ariel484 congrats! And good for you to continue to run!


----------



## Ariel484

Disney at Heart said:


> Congratulations @Ariel484 and to Mr. Ariel, too!


Thank you!! 


SarahDisney said:


> Thanks for the OrangeTheory thoughts, @Miranda @MissLiss279 @Ariel484
> 
> So basically... Astor Place is going to cost me 4x as much as anyone else is paying. Fun.
> That's the problem with anything near work ... so expensive. Ugh.


OUCH. That’s basically what my brother found - it was about $200 per month more for him to go to the Manhattan location compared to what he was paying in Boston. He actually takes a bus to a location in Jersey as a result!


michigandergirl said:


> Congrats @Ariel484 !!! Maybe he or she will be a future runDis'er?


Thank you! Who knows, maybe there’s a Diaper Dash or two in our future?? 


camaker said:


> Congratulations!  Would that be an InknBun in the oven?
> 
> Sorry, couldn’t resist!


*applause* maybe I can get HQ to make me a Dry I.C.E. onesie! Thanks for the congrats 


Jules76126 said:


> @Ariel484 congrats! And good for you to continue to run!


Thank you!! First trimester was rough but it’s getting better!


----------



## DopeyBadger

CONGRATULATIONS @Ariel484!  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## baxter24

@Ariel484 congrats! Here’s hoping your dog at least acknowledges the existence of your baby. Our beagle refused to even look at all three of our kids when they came home from the hospital!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I think it can take about 3 weeks for a dog to adjust for a new addition.  I'm sure he'll be protective of the baby eventually (or when he learns he can get free food from him!)


----------



## Waiting2goback

Wendy98 said:


> You could be my gym soulmate.  I have a running friend who moved 5 hours away.  We trade gym stories all the time—sometimes pics included (we would never publicly call someone out though).  One of my gripes is the “fan stealers”.  If no one is around I always point a fan on me (if a bunch of people are there, I just go with the flow).  I have been doing elliptical sessions from 90 minutes to 3 hours (I know, I know...).  A few weeks ago, it was later around 8 pm.  About 60 minutes in, I got really hot.  Then I noticed a woman pointed the fan in the opposite direction so it wouldn’t blow on her.  There are plenty of machines, why pick that spot if you don’t want a fan on you?  Then she barely moved on her elliptical because she was talking non stop in her phone.  Less than 20 minutes later she moved on.  Ugh, thankfully I was almost done.
> 
> I do enjoy the people watching.  Saturday there was a woman “all done up” for the gym.  She had on camouflage leggings, coordinating shirt, matching Camo Army hat (tilted sideways for effect), full makeup, and pearls.  First sighting of pearls at the gym for me.
> 
> And for wiping machines...I am now a “pre wiper” because you just don’t know.  I wish my gym cracked down a little more in cleaning up.
> 
> I could tell a hundred more stories...



Me too but apparently we should share them off line if at all.  About the fans though, I go to planet fitness and the fans are all overhead so I don't have to worry about people moving fans. And thankfully the warm weather is coming and that means my time at the gym will soon by done until probably November. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you feel guilty if you go on vacation and do not bring your running stuff?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Yes and no... I normally like taking a run at whatever destination I travel to as it is a unique way of seeing things. However, for this upcoming trip I'm leaving the stuff at home. My runs have been few and far between, and instead of pretending I will go for a run I will just enjoy my trip. One less bag of stuff. We leave tomorrow at 3:00 AM............ hopefully. Going to be a unproductive day at the office.
> 
> Tomorrow since I will be driving i wont be able to post a QOTD. First person to respond they want the honors get it! Also that person will be responsible for nominating someone for Mondays QOTD.



I usually bring my running stuff on vacation.  I don't worry about running when at Disney because the amount of walking down around the parks.  When I got to Maine I tend to run because who wouldn't want to run along the ocean if given the chance.  



TheHamm said:


> ATTQOTD: Yes.  I'm still not going to do it, but yes.  Realistically, I know it is hard on my husband, and then I either miss out on sleep or miss out on doing something with my kids, both of which make me sad.  I went with a local friend to the POFQ fun run, and had a blast but still felt tremendously guilty for ditching the fam for 45 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did think so, and I did.  Motion burns calories, and while it is not nearly as many as I can burn off with a higher heart rate, it is better than sitting on the couch.
> Even though I can now physically run 5 miles on my lunch hour, I still need to shower afterwards, so it is not always practical.  I'd rather go for a long, low impact walk or cruise on the elliptical and burn a few calories and not need to shower so I can make it to my 1pm meeting or parent teacher conferences, or a business dinner.  And in these cases, I do particularly hate the fan blowing on me, but I would also seek out a different location before asking (and I do ask) if I could redirect the airflow





Miranda said:


> Maybe they are on an Easy/LR day





LilyJC said:


> Not everyone who goes to the gym is trying to lose weight. I refuse to do cardio at the gym, and only will use free weights and select machines to build muscle/tone. I'm busy doing super-sets for almost every workout, so I don't have time to pay attention to anyone else (minus sounds that I can never unhear). I guess if I was stuck on a treadmill maybe I'd do more people watching, but running while on a moving belt and trying to look around sounds like a dangerous combo for this accident prone gal.
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: It definitely depends on the vacation. If we're visiting the in-laws in Colorado, then no because I don't want the altitude to kill me. Walks and hiking are ok there. Hawaii after my first Ragnar in 2016, I didn't bring anything and took a full 9 days off from running. It was glorious!





SarahDisney said:


> Also, re people at the gym not working out to your standards:
> Different people have different reasons for going to the gym.
> For example ... I will sometimes take a walk in the middle of my work day - not for exercise, but just to get the blood flowing in my legs and to have a little downtime. If that wasnt an option and I had a gym membership, I might go to the gym after work and walk on the treadmill (probably super slow) while watching some YouTube videos. Just as a chance to unwind and reset - not trying to get my heart rate up, just trying to unwind and loosen up.
> 
> Dont judge other people. You don't know why they do the things they do. Yes, some things are common courtesy (like wiping down machines or fan ettiquite), but some things are super personal (like why someone goes to the gym and what they do there), and if you're judging someone for that, then you probably dont belong at the gym (or anywhere else where people are).





Jules76126 said:


> I totally agree that everyone should work out anyway they want at the gym. Like others mentioned, getting there and doing something is the accomplishment. It is the inconsiderate people (and luckily they are far and few) that bother me. I am so busy trying not to fall off the belt to judge what other people are doing. And I have met very nice people at the gym. But I did have someone ask me to get off the treadmill once as it was _their _treadmill and they couldn't use another one. It's things like that that bother me. And yes I did get off as I don't like confrontation and it was easier to move to another one.



As soon as I hit post reply I assumed I would offend a few.  I know there are certain exceptions to every rule and yes getting out and doing something is better than sitting on the couch.  I agree with all of that.  The way my gym is set up I rarely see anyone when I'm on the treadmill.  It's when I am on the elliptical that I get to watch people, so no danger of falling off. 

As for judging people.  Life is full of people that judge others.  I'm not necessarily judging anyone Sarah.  I don't think they are bad people.  But when I am on the elliptical and there is a guy who is lifting weights and after an exercise he decides to stand in front of the mirror for 20 minutes posing and kissing his biceps I can think it's funny.  It's great he's there.  And he's working on himself. But to me, it's funny to watch.


----------



## derekleigh

Bree said:


> I grew up in MA and were I lived subs were called grinders. My DH grew up in Maine and all his family still lives there. I remember the first time I tried to order a grinder there. We went to a pizza place and I wanted an Italian grinder, cold, not toasted. The people behind the counter were confused. They had no idea what I was trying to order LOL!!!  All subs  there are called Italians. Doesn’t matter what meat is on it or if hot or cold. They are all called Italians.  Meatball Italian, tuna Italian, ham Italian, etc.  I still get confused when they ask if I went fresh dough or regular dough for my pizza.



Its weird. I've lived in NE all my life and even with states bordering each other they have different names for the "same" thing. For the Sub/Hero/Grinder/Italian situation:

- I worked in a Vermont general store during my HS and college summers, we called them grinders.
- My wife grew up in Maine and calls them Italians when we're in Maine.
- In NH, I called them subs
- In parts of MA I've had to refer to them as subs or Heroes.

Cool, yet odd at the same time!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Happy Friday Everyone! It's time for another edition of the Fun Friday Question of the Day. 

*QOTD:* Keeping with this week's beverage theme, what is your _favorite_ thing to drink at Disney? 

(Ghiradelli milkshake? Violet Lemonade? A certain German Beer?)


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> *QOTD:* Keeping with this week's beverage theme, what is your _favorite_ thing to drink at Disney?



Same as my favorite thing not at Disney ... coffee (I'm guessing nobody's surprised by that).
Ghirardelli makes really good iced coffee (and regular coffee, but I prefer iced most of the tine). In the parks, I like my Starbucks ... it just tastes better in that Disney Starbucks cup.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: 

I love Disney Starbucks! (Basic, I know!) I have the best memory from this past November of drinking a Starbucks holiday drink, strolling down Main Steet USA in Disneyland with DH and taking in all of the holiday decorations with Christmas music playing. I can't think of how that moment could have been better! 

(@SarahDisney being the first to answer, I nominate you for Monday's QOTD!)


----------



## Mr. Drauer

congrats @Ariel484!  speaking of diaper dash - things you don't hear everyday:  got in an elevator on our cruise last month with a couple holding a cute little baby dressed in a marvel superhero onesie talking about how much fun "it was".  i said " what a cutie. did you race that baby"?  They said, yep, three heats and finished second each time.    Hopefully we will win next time.

so that became our little joke throughout the cruise everytime we saw a baby "you think that's a racing baby"?


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I usually only drink water at WDW, but a Brown Derby extra-dry Bombay Sapphire martini rocks my world! The same drink at Outer Rim is nice, too, especially if it happens to be sunset over Bay Lake. ♥


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> *QOTD:* Keeping with this week's beverage theme, what is your _favorite_ thing to drink at Disney?


Hmmmmmm.... I enjoyed some of the beverages at Flower and Garden but those aren't available all the time. Starbucks shouldn't count because its everywhere. I enjoy the Night Blossom at Pongu Pongu in Pandora. I am a big fan of the Sweet Tea at Homecomin'. So thats what I am going with for now.


----------



## Barca33Runner

run.minnie.miles said:


> Happy Friday Everyone! It's time for another edition of the Fun Friday Question of the Day.
> 
> *QOTD:* Keeping with this week's beverage theme, what is your _favorite_ thing to drink at Disney?
> 
> (Ghiradelli milkshake? Violet Lemonade? A certain German Beer?)



ATTQOTD: I think I've tried some of the non-alcoholic specialty drinks on occasion, but nothing is really standing out in my memory. Therefore, I have to go with the old standby when I'm at the parks: free ice water.


----------



## AZMermaid

ATTQOTD: Red Apple Freeze in Cars land! Hopefully I can get one next weekend, but we are traveling with my parents which will be.... interesting at best. 

My dog was great with the babies, interested but not overly so. He became much more interested once they were eating food they could drop! He had to go on weight management dog food during those years! He adores my daughter and tolerates my son. It’s been that way since toddlerhood. But... one treats him like a baby doll and the other chases him around... guess which is which- haha. One of my favorite baby videos is when my son started crawling, he’d crawl after the dog and the dog would be like, what is up with this creature?!


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: The ice cream parlor in France has this drink(?) where you get a scoop of ice cream and then they pour coffee over it. So yeah... that. Delicious.


----------



## camaker

run.minnie.miles said:


> *QOTD:* Keeping with this week's beverage theme, what is your _favorite_ thing to drink at Disney?



*Alcoholic:*  Italian Margarita at Epcot
*Non-Alcoholic: * LeFou's Brew (without the mango topping) at Magic Kingdom


----------



## JulieODC

I have regular dreams about the grand mariner slushie in France!!

I made a version at home and need to keep perfecting it - but the real deal is SO good.


----------



## TheHamm

run.minnie.miles said:


> Happy Friday Everyone! It's time for another edition of the Fun Friday Question of the Day.
> 
> *QOTD:* Keeping with this week's beverage theme, what is your _favorite_ thing to drink at Disney?



My favorite drink ever at WDW is the Shoju slushie at the Korea stand at food & wine.  
My most frequently consumed beverage: tie between Weissbier at Biergarden (we eat here every trip, kids love the band and dancing, they eat the food, and we can rest at the table with a large glass) and the Safari Amber.
Favorite, regularly available but not always chosen: Kaki Gori at the Japan pavillion.  We need more melon flavored treats in the US.  Part of this love for this desert-that-melts-to-be-a-drink is nostalgia for past travels, but I am a little sad at the lack of azuki.


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats @Ariel484 and great job continuing those workouts.  

I had three great nieces/nephew at my house last night for a family celebration.  Two of them are right at 6 months old and I was holding my great niece and it was so awesome.  She's all plump and soft and her little head just smelled so lovely. My shoulder was completely soaked in saliva by the end as she's teething and was gumming away at my shoulder most of the time. Babies are amazing and beautiful and wonderful and exhausting and frustrating and simply miraculous.  Enjoy!

I hope monster pup falls instantly in love!

Also, I hate the gym and don't go.  That is the extent of my contribution to the gym discussion.  

I don't really have a favorite drink at Disney although I'm wanting to try that ice cream martini or something like that that @FFigawi posted about once.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: French press pot Kona Coffee at Kona Cafe!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  Himalayan Ghost from the place next to Expedition Everest (Snow Leopard Vodka, Guava and Odwalla lemonade)


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:
DoleWhip Float (it counts, it has a straw)
The orange booze slush in France


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I second the Italian Margarita in Epcot. 



Bree said:


> ATTQOTD:  Himalayan Ghost from the place next to Expedition Everest (Snow Leopard Vodka, Guava and Odwalla lemonade)
> 
> View attachment 316044



That looks and sounds amazing! Are they open during the marathon, lol?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: I have lots...

From the Hanger: MOnkey Brains






From Homecoming: Blue Shine





General Bar Menu: Smoked Turkey


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Ditto @roxymama on the Dole Whip float, but I also love the avocado margarita at Cava del Tequila!


----------



## DreamRunner1

ATTQOTD: I LOVE the Tempting Tigress from Nomad’s Lounge at Tiffin’s. DH loves the Leaping Lizard from there too. 

Tempting Tigress: Russell's Reserve 10yr Bourbon, St. Elizabeth Allspice Dram, Tamarind Syrup, and Lime Juice
Leaping Lizard: Malibu Pineapple Rum and Augusta Cachaça with Orange, Passion Fruit, and Mango Juices


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: 
Alcoholic: Grey Goode Citron Lemonade Slush
Non-alcoholic: POG juice!


----------



## DreamRunner1

Dis_Yoda said:


> ATTQOTD: I have lots...



I knew based on your avatar we would get along. Now I know it’s true!


----------



## PCFriar80

run.minnie.miles said:


> Happy Friday Everyone! It's time for another edition of the Fun Friday Question of the Day.
> 
> *QOTD:* Keeping with this week's beverage theme, what is your _favorite_ thing to drink at Disney?


Somehow, after entering IG at Epcot I get magnetically drawn to the Rose & Crown kiosk for a bass ale.  This has been going on since the late 90s so I would call it a long term relationship.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Too many to choose! Anything from La Cava, Tahitian Torch from Trader Sam’s, Dole Whip float with vanilla, Bumblebee from Rose and Crown


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Man, I guess I am doing Disney wrong. But I am going to base this on the fact that I have only been to WDW once so I haven't explored all it's gloriousness and Disneyland/DCA just don't have that many drinks, maybe? I always get a Starbucks but that's just because I need coffee to survive. Otherwise, I am just here for the food snacks.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Do milkshakes at 50s Primetime Cafe count? Other than that I only really drink Sprite or water, LOL. I spend my money on popcorn and ice cream.


----------



## FFigawi

run.minnie.miles said:


> *QOTD:* Keeping with this week's beverage theme, what is your _favorite_ thing to drink at Disney?



I have too many favorites to choose from...

- the first post-race beer in the parking lot
- any of the rum cocktails at Trader Sam's
- the jalapeno margarita at La Cava
- the vintage rose Champagne at Victoria & Albert's



ZellyB said:


> I don't really have a favorite drink at Disney although I'm wanting to try that ice cream martini or something like that that @FFigawi posted about once.



And of course the ice cream martini in France

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...tini-at-lartisan-des-glaces-in-epcots-france/


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I can't say that I have an absolute favorite. My beverage consumption at Disney goes something like this:

Morning: Coffee to get me going to hit rope drop
Afternoon: Water, because its HOT in Florida
Evening: Beer (of any sort) to reward myself for keeping up with the touring demands of my kids


----------



## Miranda

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Man, I guess I am doing Disney wrong. But I am going to base this on the fact that I have only been to WDW once so I haven't explored all it's gloriousness and Disneyland/DCA just don't have that many drinks, maybe? I always get a Starbucks but that's just because I need coffee to survive. Otherwise, I am just here for the food snacks.


Oh good, I thought I was the only one.   I only drink coffee and soda or bottled water at Disney.


----------



## jmasgat

txdisneygrl said:


> ATTQOTD: The ice cream parlor in France has this drink(?) where you get a scoop of ice cream and then they pour coffee over it. So yeah... that. Delicious.



That would be an affogato. Done well, they are heavenly.  I had one at a local place recently. It was nitro ice cream, so incredibly smooth, and a shot of espresso.

As for me, I don't have a favorite, per se.  But I do make sure that any race trip involves a reward of a chocolate milkshake---whoever does the thickest most chocolaty.  Did I say milkshake?  I meant frappe, of course.


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> Happy Friday Everyone! It's time for another edition of the Fun Friday Question of the Day.
> 
> *QOTD:* Keeping with this week's beverage theme, what is your _favorite_ thing to drink at Disney?
> 
> (Ghiradelli milkshake? Violet Lemonade? A certain German Beer?)



Milkshake at 50’s.


----------



## TheHamm

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD:  Disneyland/DCA just don't have that many drinks, maybe?


 This has been a topic of planning in my home of late, and we too believe the drink selection does not scale with surface area of the parks.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: water. 

We typically travel in summer.  It's hot.


----------



## cavepig

Shoot, I can't think of a favorite beverage, I drink water, coffee, powerade... boring stuff.


----------



## KevM

run.minnie.miles said:


> *QOTD:* Keeping with this week's beverage theme, what is your _favorite_ thing to drink at Disney?
> 
> (Ghiradelli milkshake? Violet Lemonade? A certain German Beer?)



I’m an early riser, so it’s that first cup of coffee in the morning, sitting on the balcony watching WDW wake up.


----------



## McNs

The only specific drink tradition is sharing a cherry coke from coke corner with my daughter. I usually just drink water in the parks, hardly ever alcohol even in the parks that sell it. Soda in general is too damn pricey plus don’t need the sugar.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Breakfast: Jungle Juice (Rainforest Cafe), Leilani juice (Kona Cafe), Moonshine (Trail’s Inn) or whatever they call it at other restaurants. Mixture of orange, mango, passion fruit juices, I think.
Lunch: chocolate milkshake at Sci Fi or 50’s Prime Time, water, or sweet tea. 
Dinner: Sweet tea, because I’m from Georgia, duh. 
Always a fan of free iced water throughout the day. And we got a free slushee at the place next to Test Track on our anniversary. Always love stuff fo’ free!


----------



## Bree

Disney at Heart said:


> Breakfast: Jungle Juice (Rainforest Cafe), Leilani juice (Kona Cafe), Moonshine (Trail’s Inn) or whatever they call it at other restaurants. Mixture of orange, mango, passion fruit juices, I think.
> Lunch: chocolate milkshake at Sci Fi or 50’s Prime Time, water, or sweet tea.
> Dinner: Sweet tea, because I’m from Georgia, duh.
> Always a fan of free iced water throughout the day. And we got a free slushee at the place next to Test Track on our anniversary. Always love stuff fo’ free!



Where are you finding sweet tea on property?

I should have mentioned that I rarely drink at WDW since I have to drive home.  That pink drink is for special occasions.  I'm mostly a free cups of iced water type of girl or Starbucks.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Where are you finding sweet tea on property?


Homecomin' has the best IMO. They have sweet tea at most resort food courts. I believe Olivias also has Sweet Tea at OKW.


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> Homecomin' has the best IMO. They have sweet tea at most resort food courts. I believe Olivias also has Sweet Tea at OKW.



I knew Homecomin' had it.  I can't remember the last time I've been to a resort food court.  Last time I was in one all they had was Peak (Gold Peak???) and it was sweetened ice tea not real sweet tea.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> I knew Homecomin' had it.  I can't remember the last time I've been to a resort food court.  Last time I was in one all they had was Peak (Gold Peak???) and it was sweetened ice tea not real sweet tea.


Yeah its Gold Peak. Your best bet is Homecomin' for real stuff.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Blizzard Warning starting at 10pm tonight. Now forecasted to get 10-16" with 50 mph winds. I will take one of every drink mentioned today.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> Blizzard Warning starting at 10pm tonight. Now foretasted to get 10-16" with 50 mph winds. I will take one of every drink mentioned today.



Grr.
Isn't it spring? Someone needs to tell your weather that! Enjoy all of the drinks. You deserve them.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: So many to choose from but if I need to pick one or two...

Coffee: Not a favorite, a necessity!

Non alcoholic: Dole Whip Float and Frozen Sunshine from Beaches and Cream

Alcoholic: African Margarita from Dawa Bar in AK


----------



## KevM

Finally got to run in weather that’ll be closer to the Dark Side Half.  I’ve mainly been running in 30, 40, 50 degrees.  Today’s high was 81.  I ran when it was about 78 out.  Humidity is still a lot lower then it’ll be in WDW though.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> Blizzard Warning starting at 10pm tonight. Now forecasted to get 10-16" with 50 mph winds. I will take one of every drink mentioned today.


NOPE. You should probably come visit me in AZ this weekend. Hahahaha.


----------



## Bree

run.minnie.miles said:


> Blizzard Warning starting at 10pm tonight. Now forecasted to get 10-16" with 50 mph winds. I will take one of every drink mentioned today.



That is crazy.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> Grr.
> Isn't it spring? Someone needs to tell your weather that! Enjoy all of the drinks. You deserve them.


I KNOW. Where are you spring?? 



jennamfeo said:


> NOPE. You should probably come visit me in AZ this weekend. Hahahaha.


If only I could get to the airport...  



Bree said:


> That is crazy.


I know. I'm just glad I went to the grocery store.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@Bree and @rteetz Homecoming does have good sweet tea, but if you ask, some of the other signature restaurants will give you unsweetened tea with a sugary syrup so you can make it sweet (because sugar won’t dissolve) to your liking. Flying Fish was the last restaurant where I dined last trip, and they accommodated quite well!


----------



## Ariel484

First of all, to contribute to the discussion...

ATTQOTD: Island Sunset at the Polynesian...just had the Schweitzer Falls from Trader Sam’s (non-alcoholic), liked that too.  And the Voilet Lemonade from Flower & Garden festival (also non-alcoholic).

At Disneyland, the Neverland Tea and Melrose from Cove Bar (RIP, *sob*).


DopeyBadger said:


> CONGRATULATIONS @Ariel484!  I'm so excited for you!


Thank you!! 


baxter24 said:


> View attachment 315920
> @Ariel484 congrats! Here’s hoping your dog at least acknowledges the existence of your baby. Our beagle refused to even look at all three of our kids when they came home from the hospital!


Seriously, that picture is the dream right there. I have a feeling ours will just bark and bark and then collapse of shock.

Thanks for the congrats!!


Dis_Yoda said:


> I think it can take about 3 weeks for a dog to adjust for a new addition.  I'm sure he'll be protective of the baby eventually (or when he learns he can get free food from him!)


I hope so! We’re going to start working with a trainer next month and I’m expecting the first few weeks to be rough (in many ways) but we’re hopeful!


Mr. Drauer said:


> congrats @Ariel484!  speaking of diaper dash - things you don't hear everyday:  got in an elevator on our cruise last month with a couple holding a cute little baby dressed in a marvel superhero onesie talking about how much fun "it was".  i said " what a cutie. did you race that baby"?  They said, yep, three heats and finished second each time.    Hopefully we will win next time.
> 
> so that became our little joke throughout the cruise everytime we saw a baby "you think that's a racing baby"?


Thank you!! If we make it onto a cruise when the kiddo is still crawling, we will totally go for Jack Jack’s Diaper Dash. I would love that.


ZellyB said:


> Congrats @Ariel484 and great job continuing those workouts.
> 
> I had three great nieces/nephew at my house last night for a family celebration.  Two of them are right at 6 months old and I was holding my great niece and it was so awesome.  She's all plump and soft and her little head just smelled so lovely. My shoulder was completely soaked in saliva by the end as she's teething and was gumming away at my shoulder most of the time. Babies are amazing and beautiful and wonderful and exhausting and frustrating and simply miraculous.  Enjoy!
> 
> I hope monster pup falls instantly in love!


Thank you!! We’re very excited and nervous (I think I’m more nervous than Mr. A is). I know it’ll be great!

I hope the monster falls in love too. It’s just been the 3 of us for 8 years so he’s in for a huge shock. I’m not sure how happy he’ll be to have to share us with someone else!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I got nuttin.  Boring Coke (the real thing, not a pseudonym for some thing else...) and water.


----------



## CDKG

run.minnie.miles said:


> *QOTD:* Keeping with this week's beverage theme, what is your _favorite_ thing to drink at Disney?


I was a huge fan of the Rosita at La Hacienda. Since it's no longer on the menu... my current go to margarita is the Maelstrom at La Cava.


----------



## michigandergirl

run.minnie.miles said:


> Blizzard Warning starting at 10pm tonight. Now forecasted to get 10-16" with 50 mph winds. I will take one of every drink mentioned today.



I feel your pain! We have an ice storm warning. We're getting rain now, then freezing rain, then sleet, then snow from now through Monday! And with 40 mph wind gusts, people are already losing power. It's going to be challenging get any runs in this weekend...I'm so over it.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Blizzard Warning starting at 10pm tonight. Now forecasted to get 10-16" with 50 mph winds. I will take one of every drink mentioned today.


It's so insane!   We are only in the 1-3", My outdoor wedding to shoot is moving indoors luckily, the 50mph wind gusts are going to be annoying to say the least.   After the few nice days it's so cruel of mother nature really!   Stay safe!


----------



## jmasgat

Bree said:


> I knew Homecomin' had it.  I can't remember the last time I've been to a resort food court.  Last time I was in one all they had was Peak (Gold Peak???) and it was sweetened ice tea not real sweet tea.



As a ignorant northerner, I ask:  There's a difference between sweet tea and sweetened iced tea?



run.minnie.miles said:


> Blizzard Warning starting at 10pm tonight. Now forecasted to get 10-16" with 50 mph winds. I will take one of every drink mentioned today.



This suckitude must end now! No snow for us, but 30's rainy and windy is not getting me outdoors to run today. Hope you stay warm and dry.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jmasgat said:


> As a ignorant northerner, I ask:  There's a difference between sweet tea and sweetened iced tea?
> 
> 
> 
> This suckitude must end now! No snow for us, but 30's rainy and windy is not getting me outdoors to run today. Hope you stay warm and d.



Sweet tea is sweetened when the tea is still hot.  Sweetened iced tea is sweetened after its chilled.  

I want the winter for you al to end too but that’s because I want all the seasons residents to go home


----------



## Bree

jmasgat said:


> As a ignorant northerner, I ask:  There's a difference between sweet tea and sweetened iced tea



Yes!  The taste and texture is very different when you dissolve heaps of sugar in hot tea and let it cool. Unsweetened iced tea with sugar added to it just isn’t the same.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Thanks for commiserating with me on the blizzard! I went to bed last night still with the prediction of 10-16” total and woke up with maybe an inch or 2. I guess the storm slowed and we’ll get more snow today, but less overall.

But we still have the most “fun” part of a storm... No power!!


----------



## Miranda

Bree said:


> Yes!  The taste and texture is very different when you dissolve heaps of sugar in hot tea and let it cool. Unsweetened iced tea with sugar added to it just isn’t the same.


I like the sugar crunch when I put it into the cold tea.   I also like the sugar crunch when I get iced coffee.


----------



## apdebord

I’m so sorry to everyone up north dealing with snow! And my family in Oklahoma is dealing with wildfires and trying to get their animals to safety. The pictures are so sad. So I’m very thankful to be able to sitting on my deck and relaxing right now after my half this morning. 

Dismal Swamp Stomp Half Recap:  This race is held in Chesapeake, VA, which is my hometown. We live right on the Chesapeake/Virginia Beach border. Besides the puppy trot mile I did in the fall, this was my first race in Chesapeake so I was pretty excited to race in my city. The race is held at the Dismal Swamp Canal Trail, which is a paved road. It is the old 2-lane Highway 17/George Washington Hwy. There’s a lot of history with George Washington here, so it was kind of cool to be running where he may have walked.  The race went 6.55 miles in then turned around. It is mainly shaded by trees, and there’s a nice breeze coming off the water. But miles 5-8 are uncovered and it was hot today! I was really hoping to PR today, but my heart rate got too high during the non-shaded portion so I had to slow down. It’s in the upper 70s, but with only having a few warm days here or there to train, it was tough. I felt like it was much harder than Princess this year. There’s no crowd support since the trail is remote, but the volunteers were amazing. I believe they added water stations for today. My husband finished way before me so he ran back out to finish with me. I was struggling at that point, so I was happy to see him. There are less then 500 half runners, so the post-race festivities are a little lacking. The course itself is very boring, but it’s pretty serene. I’ve been dealing with a lot of calf cramping and pain, but I made it through today with 1 strip of rock tape and 0 pain. I had one twitch in each calf, but no full on cramp. I’ll take that as a win considering the weather. I would certainly run this again, but maybe as a last minute sign-up if it worked with my schedule. I wouldn’t travel for this race, unless you’re looking for a good shot at a PR since it’s flat, straight and no congestion.


----------



## NurseRunner

DopeyBadger said:


> Fun fact!  Our research is in the early phase, but we've found that topically administered octisalate and homosalate in sunscreens appear to reduce onset or diminish symptoms of Multiple Sclerosis.  Still working on the why and other possible similar compounds.  It was definitely a bit of a surprise during our UV and Vitamin D experiments.


I would very much be interested in this research, once it gets published.


----------



## LSUlakes

Someone may be a fan of Snow White. Lol it was a priceless moment one of those moments only Disney could create. I love this place!


----------



## DopeyBadger

NurseRunner said:


> I would very much be interested in this research, once it gets published.



Here's the only EAE mouse and salate derivatives paper we've published thus far.  They brought me on the project after this paper to sure everything up and to move it forward.  A surprise to no one is my specialty is attention to detail.

https://www.researchgate.net/public...rimental_autoimmune_encephalomyelitis_in_mice


----------



## AZMermaid

Wow on the snow! Everyone stay safe! 

Weather is crazy! My crazy kids went swimming in our non heated pool today despite our weather cooling down some late this week. It was 100 on Tuesday! Northern AZ only had like two or three snow storms this year, we never even got up there because they were all mid week and it melted by the weekend. But other parts of the country have gotten nothing but snow. Crazy!


----------



## AFwifelife

AZMermaid said:


> Wow on the snow! Everyone stay safe!
> 
> Weather is crazy! My crazy kids went swimming in our non heated pool today despite our weather cooling down some late this week. It was 100 on Tuesday! Northern AZ only had like two or three snow storms this year, we never even got up there because they were all mid week and it melted by the weekend. But other parts of the country have gotten nothing but snow. Crazy!



I particularly enjoyed the triple digits at the beginning of the week followed by a cold front on Friday lol.


----------



## dis_or_dat

CONGRATS @Ariel484 !!!!  Your bladder might eventually take a beating during the runs but I think it actually helps your kegel muscles in the long run.  Also, all your yoga will come in handy!  

Gym: I try to go during off peak hours.  Though going during peak is definitely fun people watching.  There's several fancy gyms around me (I belong to a no frills place), so I'm sure it's crazier even there.

Vacation: I usually only run during training. But now that vacations are vacations in name only, I actually need to do quick runs for stress relief - but hardly have time to do it.

Beverage: Uh oa at Trader Sams.  Sometimes it's embarrassing to order, but something about cinnamon in tiki drinks is amazing.  DH likes the krakatoa punch.


----------



## ZellyB

Ran the Rock the Parkway half yesterday in Kansas City. I was hoping for a PR on this race but missed it by 27 seconds. 2:12:34. Still happy with that though. This course is much hillier than the course I got my PR on last year. It was also crazy windy. 15 mph sustained winds with gusts up to 25mph and that was all headwind for the last 4 miles or so. Ugh. Given all those factors I’m quite happy with the run and thanks to @DopeyBadger for a great plan. I think on a different course and better conditions it would have been easy to hit a PR.


----------



## Ariel484

dis_or_dat said:


> CONGRATS @Ariel484 !!!!  Your bladder might eventually take a beating during the runs but I think it actually helps your kegel muscles in the long run.  Also, all your yoga will come in handy!


Thanks for the congrats! I always pick the treadmill closest to the bathroom!!


----------



## derekleigh

run.minnie.miles said:


> Happy Friday Everyone! It's time for another edition of the Fun Friday Question of the Day.
> 
> *QOTD:* Keeping with this week's beverage theme, what is your _favorite_ thing to drink at Disney?
> 
> (Ghiradelli milkshake? Violet Lemonade? A certain German Beer?)



Cider and black. Nonalcoholic would be probably water or coffee.


----------



## xjillianpaige

Hey all. Just wanted to take a moment to remember that today is the fifth anniversary of the Boston Marathon bombing.

I was a mile down the road, grabbing a quick bite to eat at Boston University after having walked along the course, cheering on runners, and was about to head to the finish line. Before I was a runner, the marathon was one of my favorite days because of the spirit and energy in the city. It’s still one my favorite days for that reason, and the spirit and energy has only increased tenfold. 

I often say that a half marathon is the longest distance I’ll run... but never say never. Maybe one day I’ll run Boston and not just watch. 

To the runners tomorrow, don’t let the weather get you down! I’ll be cheering you on! You are Boston Strong!


----------



## Miranda

I can't believe I need to go do my Marathon Monday run on a treadmill at the gym because of sleet and freezing rain.  Seriously weather, what is up with this... do you not know that we are in the second half of April now?


----------



## KingLlama

Has anyone experimented with pickle juice as a solution for cramps during races? Your verdict?


----------



## dis_or_dat

KingLlama said:


> Has anyone experimented with pickle juice as a solution for cramps during races? Your verdict?



It helped with the random charlie horses I used to get just laying around watching tv.  I had a pounding headache after my first half and for my second half I ate giant pickles afterwards to stave off the headache, but now I just pop some nuun tabs into a water bottle to replace my electrolytes and chew on a salt tab too.


----------



## beatlecat42

hi, all!

Did the Garden Spot Village half yesterday...well, I had to cut it short on account of the ankle not being healed yet, so I'll have to edit the medal to say "half half marathon."  It was quite hot (even when we left the house early in the morning, there wasn't the usual early morning coolness to the air), and nearly no shade, through a lot of rolling hills, so it was a bit brutal.  When I talked to the timing guys after I finished (wanted to stay on course for safety but not take away medical resources from someone who needed them more, so instead of hitching a medical ride, I just short-coursed myself; since this would put me finishing ahead of others, I asked the timing guys to remove my time), they said that a lot of marathoners made the decision mid-race to just turn at the half turnaround point, screwing with their results.  Oof. 

Aside from my issues...it's a fabulous race.  Did it last year, was looking forward to it again this year.  It's all throughout Amish farmland in Lancaster county.  Tons of rolling hills, plus one huge hill right in the middle, it's not an easy course.  But it's put on by a retirement community, who do a wonderful job.  Water stops every 2 miles (each of which has water, gatorade, pretzels, bananas, some first aid supplies, and a portapotty), awesome swag (a tech shirt, a cotton shirt, and a sweet bag), full smorgasbord as the post-race food, complimentary massages, and you can use the community's shower/pool facilities afterward.  Plus the time limit is super generous, and as a solid back-of-the-packer, I can't gush enough about a race that still has everything stocked and supplied until the end.  Can't recommend this one enough.  Definitely feeling the hills in my legs today, though (and a bit worried what the orthopedist will say after the MRI this Thursday...)

Questions!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss another part of the running gear... hats/visors. With spring/summer eventually on it way (It was in the 40's this weekend here and I have heard the north is still getting snow). Do you wear a hat, visor, or some other form of head gear on your runs?
> 
> Bonus Question: Since wine was discussed yesterday, today we should turn our attention to craft beer. lol



I'm so pale as to be practically translucent, and sweat like crazy.  A hat + sunglasses is absolutely necessary.  For now, I've been using an O's giveaway (it's white, so not too hot; and free, so I don't care as much about how gross it gets).  But the race this weekend gave out hats as well, maybe I'll use that one 

Also, re: sunscreen -- I use either Neutrogena or Blue Lizard, they've been generally good.  I just need to reapply way quicker than most people (my record for developing a sunburn was having been outside for 10 minutes).  Blue Lizard can be harder to come by, but it's worth tracking down if you need it.

Craft beer: not into IPAs (I'm a wheat beer girl), but there's some decent choices around Baltimore.  Brewer's Art is the big one around here with Resurrection, but they've got others as well...I believe Heavy Seas and Flying Dog originated close by?  And it's not a craft beer, but you gotta have a Natty Boh (nothing quite says b'more summer than some Boh's and O's  )



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Music or no music while running? (music could be pod cast or something similar)



Lately, yes.  My sister got me a pair of these for Christmas:


camaker said:


> Have those of you who don't run with headphones due to safety concerns seen the Aftershokz Trekz Titanium and Trekz Air headphones?  They use bone conduction technology to transmit sound through your cheekbones and sit in front of the ear, leaving it free to hear your surroundings.  These were a game changer for me and especially welcome as I hate having earbuds stuck down into my ear canals.


Love them.  Earbuds hurt my ears, I definitely feel safer being able to hear ambient noise, they're sweet.  I know they're pricey, though.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you feel guilty if you go on vacation and do not bring your running stuff?



No.  I deal with enough guilt about things on a daily basis; vacation is not for feeling guilty.  Besides, I tend to walk more on vacations anyway.



jmasgat said:


> As a ignorant northerner, I ask:  There's a difference between sweet tea and sweetened iced tea?



As a northerner who first encountered sweet tea around here (you wouldn't think it, but Baltimore is technically south of the Mason-Dixon line, it's a different world down here), YES.  For me at least, sweetened iced tea is just enough sugar; sweet tea is instant diabetes.  Holy cow it's sweet.

Sorry for the length, everyone...and good luck to those running Boston in the morning!


----------



## Waiting2goback

run.minnie.miles said:


> Happy Friday Everyone! It's time for another edition of the Fun Friday Question of the Day.
> 
> *QOTD:* Keeping with this week's beverage theme, what is your _favorite_ thing to drink at Disney?
> 
> (Ghiradelli milkshake? Violet Lemonade? A certain German Beer?)



If I could drink Strawberry soup I would but I will go with whatever that juice is they serve at Boma for breakfast.  

Good luck to all the runners in Boston, it's going to be a tough race today for sure.


----------



## Bree

Pretty darn excited to get Boston Marathon coverage here in FL.  It’s on NBC Sports channel 1640 for U-verse subscribers.


----------



## cavepig

Yes, SO excited to watch Boston too!   I saw Jordan Hasay pulled out with injury    The weather sure is not fun looking, but hopefully all runners have great races anyway!


----------



## SarahDisney

Good morning (or whenever you're reading this), runners!

As most of us know, today the state of Massachusetts is celebrating Patriots' Day. While Massachusettsians remember this day as the start of the American Revolution, for runners, Patriots' Day means something else entirely - it means the running of the Boston Marathon.
The Boston Marathon is one of the six races that make up the World Marathon Majors. The other five are the Tokyo Marathon, London Marathon, Berlin Marathon, Chicago Marathon, and New York City Marathon.

*QOTD: If you were to get free entry into a World Marathon Major race of your choice (including airfare and hotel), which one would you choose? Is this a race you've run before or one you'd be running for the first time?*

*Bonus QOTD (continuing with our beverage theme): Coffee. Let's talk coffee. Do you drink it? How much? How often? What's your favorite coffee? 
*
Also ... I nominate @rteetz for tomorrow's QOTD.

I'm already running late (stupid mornings), so I'll be back later to answer the question.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: This is a tough one because I would really love to run them all one day, but of course it would have to be Boston for me.

Bonus QOTD: I love coffee! I would love to drink more of it, but unfortunately I have a bladder condition that flares when I have too many foods & beverages that are high in acidity. I have found a coffee maker that makes a decent low acid coffee and that is what I stick to most days, limiting my intake to a cup and a half, and occasionally I'll get a real coffee somewhere and savor it.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: If you were to get free entry into a World Marathon Major race of your choice (including airfare and hotel), which one would you choose? Is this a race you've run before or one you'd be running for the first time?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD (continuing with our beverage theme): Coffee. Let's talk coffee. Do you drink it? How much? How often? What's your favorite coffee?*



ATTQOTD:  Without doubt, I would choose London.  I am not a big city person by nature, but I absolutely loved London in the brief visit I had there.  There's so much history in that city and the marathon course runs by a lot of the iconic locales.  This year would have been especially memorable, with the Queen as the official race starter.  I've been in the lottery twice and haven't gotten in, but I plan to keep trying.  Honorable mention goes to Berlin and its finish at the Brandenburg gate.  I'll just have to dream and content myself with Chicago later this year.

BQOTD:  Coffee is almost as bad as beer in my books, so nothing to add to the discussion.  If we want to talk about tea blends, then that's a different story.  Perhaps another day...


----------



## kleph

*ATTQOTD: *Airfare and hotel? Maui. Duh.


----------



## camaker

kleph said:


> *ATTQOTD: *Airfare and hotel? Maui. Duh.



Methinks you need to read the question again...

Last I checked Maui is not a world major marathon...


----------



## Flossbolna

ATTQOTD: Tokyo. Not that I know anything about the race itself. But: Tokyo Disney Resort is there! And since airfare and hotel are included, I can go and celebrate finishing (my first and only - and imaginary!) marathon finish at Disney! London would be a runner up because cheering my flat mate when he ran it was what actually got me interested in running in the first place. It was such a fantastic atmosphere!

BQOTD: I recently was given quite a lot of high quality coffee from various small roasters and have started to have it in the morning made in a moka pot (I hope that this is the correct term) and am really enjoying it. Until recently coffee was for the afternoon slump at work...


----------



## Mickey Momma

TV is on and I'm ready!

ATTQOTD: If we are including airfare and hotel, I would have to go for Tokyo.  If was in charge of paying for everything but the free race entry, then Boston all the way.  

ATTBQOTD: Former barista and public school teacher here, so yes I drink coffee.  All the coffee.  Normal daily consumption is two or three cups with just a splash of cream - no sugar!  I love a good French Press or cappuccino or macchiato.  When I was in Italy, it was espresso.  My coffee treat of choice is usually a double tall mocha of some kind.


----------



## Jules76126

This is a tough question. It would be a toss up between London and Boston. London would be amazing as I used to live there and met my DH there so that would be truly special. But Boston is my home so probably that would win out. 

I like coffee but coffee doesn’t like me. I get major Gi issues so I stick to tea and just grab a sip every now and then. 

Heading into Boston shortly. Weather is terrible. Have my B.A.A. approved poncho ready and will be cheering everyone on from around mile 25


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I'd have to go with London or Berlin since those are the two places I have never been.

Bonus QOTD:  I drink probably way too much coffee.  I'm on my third cup this morning and may have 1 or 2 more cups in the afternoon.  We normally keep Starbucks at home because that's what DH prefers.  I keep different types of k-cups on hand if I want anything different.  I usually drink it black, but if I buy a cup at a starbucks store I have to add sugar and half & half.  I don't know why, but I find the store brew to be more bitter than when I make it at home.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: its a tie for either Boston or New York for me. 

Bonus question: Finally a beverage question that I can contribute to! I love coffee! Never drank it until I had kids. Over time, it has truely developed into a love of the taste of it instead of the need for caffeine due to sleep deprivation. I make it at home some but I’m in the car pretty much every morning for carpool so the two Dunkin’ Donuts close to my kids schools know my order when I show up. I will drink hot coffee all year long and love drinking it especially after a cold race. As I am typing this, realize I probably drink too much coffee but oh well!


----------



## JulieODC

Boston! Even though I wouldn’t need the airfare and hotel. 

We’ve been watching local news coverage all morning and are heading to mile 13.5 in another 45 min with lots of rain gear. So excited to be out cheering! 

Do we know the DISer bib numbers?


----------



## kleph

camaker said:


> Methinks you need to read the question again...
> 
> Last I checked Maui is not a world major marathon...



gee. i really hope i don't lose my imaginary lifetime trips over this.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: Berlin. I studied in Germany when I was younger and at one time had the ability to understand German even if I wasn't great at speaking it (my social anxiety makes it hard for me to converse in English, so another language just takes things to the next level). I think it would be cool to be running in the same race where the WR is set or, possibly, the first sub-2:00:00 marathon is run. ETA: I haven't run Berlin or any of the majors at this point. Maybe one day.

Bonus: I hate coffee. I don't get the appeal of a beverage that requires copious amounts of sugar and cream to somewhat (and only somewhat) mask the flavor of burnt bitterness. I'm also not a fan of hot drinks, in general. I'll slink away now before .


----------



## jmasgat

Sitting here day 2 of no power (and no estimate of its return) and probably most pissed off at not being able to watch the marathon. Won't desert my dog to find a spot.

Attqotd: I'd pick Berlin. Never been there and my daughter is running this year. I love London- but I go there aomewhat regularly, and I am fortunate to have done Boston and have  a BQ for 2019.

As for coffee, I am a decaf girl, so the choices are more limited. I do grind my own beans and use either a French press or pourover.

Okay, time to escape the 55 degree house and take the dog for a ride so we can get warm, recharge my phone and use my car's Wifi.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Boston. No hesitation.

Bonus: I do not drink coffee either.  Apparently I drink nothing but sprite, water and milkshakes.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Wow, this is tough to pick just one.  Never been to Boston or Tokyo, been to Paris and will be going to Berlin and London this summer.  Would love to run any of these.   

But at the end of the day, I think Boston is the Holy Grail so will go with it.

Bonus: Don't drink coffee! I love the smell of just ground coffee beans, but never liked the taste!


----------



## FlashAM7

ATTQOTD: New York. I would say Boston but I would rather earn it and qualify on my own than be given automatic entry. 

Bonus: Love coffee. I will normally drink 2-3 cups every morning. The best cups of coffee I've had have been from Kona Cafe at the Poly, Blue Bottle Coffee in San Francisco, or Blue Mountain Coffee when I was in Jamaica.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I would have to pick Berlin because I love love love Germany. Haven’t been back since high school. Runner up would be Tokyo because I haven’t traveled to that part of the world yet. 

Bonus: I’m not a picky coffee drinker but I do drink it most days. Lately I haven’t been able to drink it in the morning due to tummy grumbles but I try to get a cup or two in midday.


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD: I don’t want to run any major world marathons, because I can’t take the pressure of being competitive at my age, but can I just take all the trips and have fun being a tourist?

ATTBQOTD: @camaker @Jules76126 @Barca33Runner @KSellers88 @gjramsey Wow! I thought I was the only one in the world who doesn’t like coffee.
During 30 years of school teaching, coffee was the only beverage offered at most meetings. I’d mix coffee, water, and creamer, then add two tsp sugar. Then I’d sip a little, get a queasy stomach and shaky hands, and pour it out. DH always orders a pot at Kona Cafe, and I have actually been able to finish a cup. The best coffee I’ve ever tasted, but that’s not saying much.


----------



## Novatrix

ATTQOTD: Definitely Tokyo since we're including hotel and airfare in this hypothetical scenario. I've been to all the other places, and would love the excuse to visit Asia. Plus, I could always arrange the flights to have an extended layover in Fiji or Hawaii on the return for some much deserved marathon recovery. That hotel's still included under this hypothetical scenario, right? 

Bonus QOTD: I adore coffee, even though I mostly drink tea and have quite the collection of both. My favorite coffee ever was a medium blend from Red Frog Roasters in Costa Rica, but my daily go to is Trader joe's shade grown ground espresso blend. To add sugar would be sacrilege, just add a dash of milk/cream to change the color from black to brown, then off you go.

So, after a much better than expected race this weekend, it looks like I'll be doing Dopey this year! I basically set as a goal that I would do Dopey once I broke the 2 hour half marathon mark, and despite a cold drizzly day with vicious headwind at the Jersey Shore on Sunday I ran a half in 1:51:01. I'm super pleased at beating my previous PR (set last October) by 21 minutes, but there's a small part of me that keeps whispering if I'd only run a minute and 2 seconds faster I could be in corral A for Disney races. I'll hopefully get it next time though. #firstworldproblems


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: If you were to get free entry into a World Marathon Major race of your choice (including airfare and hotel), which one would you choose? Is this a race you've run before or one you'd be running for the first time?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD (continuing with our beverage theme): Coffee. Let's talk coffee. Do you drink it? How much? How often? What's your favorite coffee? *


This is hard. I’d love to do Boston or New York. I’ve heard incredible things about both. If I had to choose I’d probably say Boston because it’s harder to get into. New York at least has a lottery.

I drink coffee sometimes but not all the time. I usually am a Starbucks guy but it has to be something other than regular coffee like a white chocolate mocha.


----------



## MissLiss279

camaker said:


> Have those of you who don't run with headphones due to safety concerns seen the Aftershokz Trekz Titanium and Trekz Air headphones?  They use bone conduction technology to transmit sound through your cheekbones and sit in front of the ear, leaving it free to hear your surroundings.  These were a game changer for me and especially welcome as I hate having earbuds stuck down into my ear canals.  Not trying to convert anyone over who's not interested, but if you would like to be able to listen to things during running but were concerned about compromising your safety I think this design offers the best of both worlds.  They also work great with glasses and sunglasses, too.  BTW, that's not me in the picture.  I've got more hair and don't look nearly so good...



So... I have purchased a pair of these this weekend. I’ve been doing a lot more runs on my own than I used to, and I’m still okay running with no music/audiobooks. I thought it would be nice and maybe help time go by a little quicker and I could get through my audiobooks faster. Tried them on a run for the first time yesterday. I like them. They are so weird, though! And you really can still hear everything around you. I have not been a fan of earbuds because they usually make my ears hurt after a while. I’m hoping they will work great on my plane ride to Disney this week. With the ear plugs, maybe that will help keep more of the plane noise down, and allow me to keep the volume down too.  Thanks for the recommendation!



beatlecat42 said:


> As a northerner who first encountered sweet tea around here (you wouldn't think it, but Baltimore is technically south of the Mason-Dixon line, it's a different world down here), YES.  For me at least, sweetened iced tea is just enough sugar; sweet tea is instant diabetes.  Holy cow it's sweet.


This reminded me, that it was adjustment for me to sweet tea, and now it’s hard to go back to sweetened tea. 
I grew up in Oklahoma on sweetened ice tea. Then one summer I worked at a camp in the hill country of Texas where they had sweet tea every day for dinner. I had to water it down for the first several weeks, but eventual got used to it and drank it full strength. Now there is no going back! I also think Sweet Tea is more readily available at places than it used to be (or maybe I’m just paying attention to it more now...).


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: If you were to get free entry into a World Marathon Major race of your choice (including airfare and hotel), which one would you choose? Is this a race you've run before or one you'd be running for the first time?*



Tokyo, no question. London is my least-favorite foreign city, and I’ve been to Berlin once and don’t really feel the excitement about doing a marathon there.

I’m actually planning a 2020 trip to Tokyo for the Olympics, so maybe I just have Tokyo on the brain.


----------



## TheHamm

Question to the QOTD: In this fantasy, would I also have had time to train for a marathon?  

ATTQOTD: Tokyo   (1)I love Japan, and I have walked about half of the course in the past, but it would be fascinating to do the whole thing (2) The Japanese are always polite and they would kindly carry me off the course and seek medical attention for me, and apologize for making the course so difficult for someone who did not understand they needed to do more to prepare. (3) I could make it a family trip!  We are planning this already, but DH and I seem to have the opportunity for work to pay for one of us only in the summer, which I will decline. (4) It is too early for Cherry Blossoms, but close to the time where Plum Blossoms come out, and I like that better.  (5) Mos Burger is on the course, and I would stop.  (6) in this fantasy, I could also pick the hotel, right?  Because the hotels with buckwheat pillows are out, I want a western style hotel for pre-fantasy-race day.

ATTBQOTD: Coffee YES.  More than I care to count.  I did not drink coffee until mid-college when I worked as a bank teller and the only way to leave your window was to go for a cigarette or a cup of coffee.  It was definitely swill, but then I was all in.  My favorite coffee is Greenwell Farms full city roast, from Kona.  Apparently they sell it to other companies and it is sold on the mainland under different names, but I swoon when DH orders it for Christmas and hopefully Mother's day.  I do not share well and only brew it on Saturdays when we are not leaving the house so I can enjoy it.  When it is not horrible outside I will go as far as waking up extra early to have a cup on the back porch before the family wakes.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Tokyo. I would love to visit Asia and go to all the Disney's over there after racing. 

Bonus: I currently drink one cup of coffee a day. I have never liked coffee until this past year. But it is a cup on the lowest Keurig setting, topped off by Fairlife chocolate milk, cream and sf vanilla creamer. So it is less than half coffee, lol. I have to microwave it as it is totally cooled off by the time I add all that stuff to it. I'm thinking I will up my coffee game though - Thursday is my birthday and my mom bought me a turquoise, compact Keurig for my office. My DH recently started working out where I work and his office has terrible coffee (and he drinks it all day). So with the Keurig in my office I will get extra coffee for myself and visits from him during the day.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Chicago, for sentimental reasons.  My grandfather ran this every year when they lived in the area; I was close to him, we used to walk together all the time and he always wanted me to be a runner.  He passed away suddenly when I was 13, so he never got to see me take the sport up.  He loved this race and he loved the city, so I have always wanted to do this in his memory.

The only city I have not been to before is Tokyo, so that would be cool too.  I just hate flying that far!

Bonus: Must have a cup every morning.  On the weekend I will have a second cup in the afternoon because it will keep me awake.  During the week I just go for a Dark Roast K-Cup because I'm short on time (Green Mountain Dark Magic is my go-to).  When time allows, we do freshly grind beans and brew via pour-over.  We try to buy locally roasted beans, but I do love Kona blends.  And I always drink it black!


----------



## JBinORL

Tokyo for financial reasons, London for impossible-to-get-into-otherwise reasons. 



Keels said:


> I’m actually planning a 2020 trip to Tokyo for the Olympics, so maybe I just have Tokyo on the brain.



Wife and I are doing the same! Tokyo has been on my bucket list for a long time, so we're going to combine that with an Olympics trip


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  I'd love to do Boston and hope to qualify someday.  I'd probably choose one of the overseas races just to get the free airfare.  I was lucky enough to get selected in this year's NY lottery, so will be able to check that one off in November.

ATTBQOTD:  I drink a decent amount of coffee, but I'm not a coffee snob.  I do appreciate a good cup, but don't always turn my nose up at lesser brews.


----------



## SarahDisney

michigandergirl said:


> Bonus QOTD: I love coffee! I would love to drink more of it, but unfortunately I have a bladder condition that flares when I have too many foods & beverages that are high in acidity. I have found a coffee maker that makes a decent low acid coffee and that is what I stick to most days, limiting my intake to a cup and a half, and occasionally I'll get a real coffee somewhere and savor it.



If you like iced coffee (I know not everyone does), you should try cold brew. Its significantly less acidic ... I think it's because there's no hot water involved, and the hot water is what brings out the acid in the coffee beans.



Barca33Runner said:


> Bonus: I hate coffee. I don't get the appeal of a beverage that requires copious amounts of sugar and cream to somewhat (and only somewhat) mask the flavor of burnt bitterness. I'm also not a fan of hot drinks, in general. I'll slink away now before .



If you need copious amounts of cream and sugar, you're doing it wrong. For good coffee, only a little cream/milk (or nothing) will be fine.



jmasgat said:


> Sitting here day 2 of no power (and no estimate of its return) and probably most pissed off at not being able to watch the marathon. Won't desert my dog to find a spot.



Yikes! I hope you get power back soon!



FlashAM7 said:


> ATTQOTD: New York. I would say Boston but I would rather earn it and qualify on my own than be given automatic entry.



Imaginary welcome to my city!



Novatrix said:


> So, after a much better than expected race this weekend, it looks like I'll be doing Dopey this year! I basically set as a goal that I would do Dopey once I broke the 2 hour half marathon mark, and despite a cold drizzly day with vicious headwind at the Jersey Shore on Sunday I ran a half in 1:51:01. I'm super pleased at beating my previous PR (set last October) by 21 minutes, but there's a small part of me that keeps whispering if I'd only run a minute and 2 seconds faster I could be in corral A for Disney races. I'll hopefully get it next time though. #firstworldproblems



Congrats on the new PR!



TheHamm said:


> Question to the QOTD: In this fantasy, would I also have had time to train for a marathon?



Maybe?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: If you were to get free entry into a World Marathon Major race of your choice (including airfare and hotel), which one would you choose? Is this a race you've run before or one you'd be running for the first time?


This is hard! I would be most honored to run Boston. But because William, Kate and Harry were in London a few years ago, I think I have to pick that on the off chance of seeing them  



SarahDisney said:


> Bonus QOTD (continuing with our beverage theme): Coffee. Let's talk coffee. Do you drink it? How much? How often? What's your favorite coffee?


I love coffee! I find a good cup of coffee to be one of the best simple pleasures in life. 

I drink a large cup of Starbucks Veranda Blend (blonde roast) black every morning. 
About 2/3 of the time, I go for an afternoon latte. I am partial to a skinny cinnamon dolce latte (Starbucks), but also enjoy an iced caramel macchiato or a seasonal drink. I am fine with milk and sweetener in espresso or iced coffee, but never in hot brewed coffee. Also, aside from sensitives or allergies, I do not understand how anyone prefers almond or coconut "milk" over the real stuff.


----------



## Keels

JBinORL said:


> Tokyo for financial reasons, London for impossible-to-get-into-otherwise reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Wife and I are doing the same! Tokyo has been on my bucket list for a long time, so we're going to combine that with an Olympics trip



My husband HATES the Olympics, but has always wanted to go to Japan - so this is the perfect opportunity to get there ... he gets a trip paid for by work, I get to go to the Japanese Disney Parks! He’s still not totally on-board, but his boss is my friend so it will happen whether he likes it or not. 

I’m actually trying to figure out a way to make it to all of the  Asia parks while I’m in the relative area, since we’ll probably be there for at least three weeks.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SarahDisney said:


> If you need copious amounts of cream and sugar, you're doing it wrong. For good coffee, only a little cream/milk (or nothing) will be fine.



I know that's doing coffee wrong. Problem is, for me, there's no way to do it right. It's just not to my taste. As with alcohol, I'm glad there are people who like it and I'm happy to leave them my share.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I'd pass. The thought of running a full marathon terrifies me. My sights are on a half at this point. I'd cheer everyone else on though!

Bonus: I didn't start drinking coffee until a couple years ago. One cup a day, brewed from my old Keurig, usually an Aldi brand Colombian. Milk, 1 tsp sugar, and if its Sunday added chocolate and fat free reddi whip.


----------



## Jules76126

It is freezing in Boston and torrential rain. I feel bad for everyone running as the headwinds is also there. Definitely less spectators out today.


----------



## JulieODC

Just saw the elite women pass - amazing! But it is downright miserable out there.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Lifelong New Englander.  Boston for sure. 

ATTBQOTD: I drink coffee all day long.   20-24 oz in the morning, 16-20 oz at night before bed, sometimes afternoon coffee of 16 oz if it's chilly... or iced if it's hot.   Making it at home, I buy beans from a local roaster.  Sometimes we get it (especially in iced coffee season) from a local drive thru chain called Aroma Joe's, or of course the New England staple, Dunks.  At home, I usually drink it with half and half only (and will order it black and take it home from Aroma Joe's and just put H+H in here).  If I get it at Dunks, I'll order it with less cream and sugar than they normally put in... for a large it's usually 4 and 4, and I'll order it 2 and 2 or 3 and 3.


----------



## SheHulk

I'd run New York. I've tried to lottery in many times and never got in.
You guys! Shalane took a port-a-potty break! She's just like us! Also I freaking love Des Linden so hard.

Do you know this race time predictor?
https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/marathon-calculator/
It predicted my last marathon pretty darn accurately. It said I'd be 4 minutes faster but I took a port-a-potty break (like an Olympian) and stopped to chat with DH for a minute or two so even more accurate!


----------



## Miranda

I am getting so frustrated with the WBZ stream, it keeps cutting out.


----------



## SarahDisney

SheHulk said:


> Also I freaking love Des Linden so hard.



Speaking of Des Linden, I can't believe I forgot to mention this with the bonus qotd:
http://coffeebylt.com

Yes, that is Des & Ryan Linden and Ben & Sara True's coffee company. 
Even elite runners can be coffee connoisseurs...


----------



## Jules76126

JulieODC said:


> Just saw the elite women pass - amazing! But it is downright miserable out there.



I’m on Boylston right newr the finish and I have never seen it so empty


----------



## Bree

Kudos to those push rim athletes.  I can't imagine how much harder it was with the slick roads.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Berlin, followed by London. I want to earn my way into Boston. And when I joined the Navy the only place I never wanted to visit was Japan, and it was one of the first stops on my first Deployment. LOL. I heard great things about Tokyo, but I'll pass. If I end up not hating the Marathon distance, I will probably do Chicago & New York one day anyway.

ATTBQOTD: I drink coffee all day. I like my coffee black (like my heart). I love me some barrel-aged coffee beans. I pay obscene amounts of money for coffee beans. I don't drink black coffee from Starbucks because they can't make regular coffee to save their lives. But I will get "foo-foo" drinks from Starbucks because I can't replicate them at my house. Even in the hot summer days in AZ, I want hot coffee over cold coffee. I feel like I get more of a caffeine boost from hot drinks. It's probably all in my head.

Current status: watching the Boston Marathon on my phone while at work. Accidentally out loud commenting. My coworkers probably think I am crazy. I am also wearing yellow and blue today. That rain sucks. Shalane's potty break made my day! Haha. Molly is super impressive for her second Marathon and in those conditions. Des waiting for Shalane was SO AMAZING. I am just in awe of everything.


----------



## SheHulk

Des in the lead!!!! DES IN THE LEAD!!!!!!


----------



## chuckille

Silicon Valley Half Recap:
This race was my “tune-up” race for the SF marathon in July. It’s my first HM in ages and so I was going at this like a newbie.

My goal was 1:45:00 and so I found the 1:45 pacer and started with him. My L foot, which had been bothering me for the past month was a slight issue, but truthfully didn’t give me any trouble. My R thigh issue of unknown origin gave a bit of trouble in miles 1-5 but slowly went away, which was great.

The weather was nearly perfect, around 52-56 degrees and sunny, and so keeping up the pacer during miles 1-7 was fine. Around mile 8, I started to feel a bit more tired and was getting worried, and I finally had to hit the brakes a bit in mile 9-10 and slowed to a 8:30-9/min pace at that point. It was discouraging but I tried to keep the pacer in sight the entire time. 

I told myself I need to finish strong, so around mile 12.5, I started to pick up the pace and gave it a strong effort. My final time was 1:45:59, which wasn’t my goal time, but one that I was proud of at the end. Funny thing is I was just in front of a lady who was running the HM with a triplet stroller and she set the world record time for a 3 stroller HM. Simply amazing!

My L calf felt super sore during the last 2 miles and I’m still feeling the effects of it today. I’m gonna need to rest the next few days, but this race gave me a good intro to race preparation/strategy for my full marathon.


----------



## croach

So happy for Des! She’s such a trooper. And she slowed down to try to help pull Flanagan back to the pack when she had to stop. Amazing.


----------



## KSellers88

Y'all, I am in an all day meeting watching the Boston Marathon on my phone and I am not so sure I am gonna be able to control my tears if Des holds on! I have chills just typing this. The way she stayed to support Shalene and her strength in these conditions is just amazing. I need to stop typing now before I lose it, for real.


----------



## Bree

OMG!  I am unbelievably happy for Des!


----------



## xjillianpaige

Atta girl, Des!


----------



## rteetz

Incredible race for Des! It was amazing to see her sort of drop back for Shalane and then take off and win.


----------



## croach

Kawauchi is a crazy story too!


----------



## SheHulk

And now Yuki. This is like a fever dream.


----------



## cavepig

I would pick London or Tokyo, which I don't know, but it would be the best use I think of free entry, airfare, hotel, etc.  Tokyo maybe for the win cause then I could do Tokyo Disneyland too.  I can dream of qualifying for Boston so wouldn't use it there, dreaming....

I drink coffee in the morning or I don't function & decaf coffee (it is real coffee sort of I guess) after dinner (no caffeine after like noon for me or I seriously won't sleep).  I don't care for fancy coffee drinks, anytime I get one from Starbucks my stomach gets mad, so plain with just a dash of half&half.


Saving watching Boston as I had to run and need to get work done first. Spoiled but that's okay as I can't not hop on social media for a quick peak plus I have to track a friend.  All I can say is that weather will make good stories for years....


----------



## croach

SheHulk said:


> And now Yuki. This is like a fever dream.



Seriously. Crazy and awesome day.


----------



## jennamfeo

So amazing. All of this. <3 Happy tears!


----------



## sourire

So amazing, these two!!! So happy for Des! I cried when she crossed the finish! 
This was the first marathon I watched basically in full! Phew that was awesome!!!!


----------



## michigandergirl

I'm home today and was able to watch most of the race. So happy for Des!!! I got all weepy for her! Great race in awful conditions. So inspiring!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

Super excited for Des Linden. I'm hoping I can find a replay to watch later ... after my reaction to Shalane's NYC Marathon finish, I'm not comfortable watching this at work. But I'm super excited that she won. And I'm not normally someone who gets excited about elite runners.

Also ... very entertained by Shalane's pit stop. But when nature calls ...


----------



## Ariel484

Women's top 10: 7 Americans, 1 Canadian, 1 Kenyan, 1 Japanese.  Americans/Canadians definitely had an advantage with the conditions! This is why you run in crappy conditions, you just never know what race day will bring...


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Also ... very entertained by Shalane's pit stop. But when nature calls ...


A 13 second pit stop nonetheless.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Only regret watching is that the conditions brought the finishes so close together. I always enjoy seeing the elite fields finish before the opposite race closes on the finish line. Everything was so congested today. 

As a casual marathon follower I don’t think I could have picked two better champions.


----------



## michigandergirl

SarahDisney said:


> If you like iced coffee (I know not everyone does), you should try cold brew. Its significantly less acidic ... I think it's because there's no hot water involved, and the hot water is what brings out the acid in the coffee beans.



Unfortunately I can't stand iced coffee


----------



## Sailormoon2

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: If you were to get free entry into a World Marathon Major race of your choice (including airfare and hotel), which one would you choose? Is this a race you've run before or one you'd be running for the first time?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD (continuing with our beverage theme): Coffee. Let's talk coffee. Do you drink it? How much? How often? What's your favorite coffee? *



London for free entry and airfare, as I haven't been there yet and would love to explore. I would really feel weird running Boston if I didn't "earn" it.
Coffe is MORNING nectar of the Gods!!! I have one large with 1 cream every morning. I do not like any version of home brewed. It must be store bought and I prefer McDonalds ( I am in Canada so this may taste very different than where you get it).


----------



## Ariel484

SarahDisney said:


> If you like iced coffee (I know not everyone does), you should try cold brew. Its significantly less acidic ... I think it's because there's no hot water involved, and the hot water is what brings out the acid in the coffee beans.


Seconded.  The Vanilla Sweet Cream Cold Brew from Starbucks is deeeeelish.  So smooth!


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: with airfare and hotel being paid, I think i’d Have to choose Tokyo. I want to go back, because my only trip there was cut short due to the Tohoku earthquake.

ATTBQOTD:  LOVE coffee.  At one point I was drinking about 5 cups a day.  Now I try to limit it to 2 cups and a cup or 2 of tea.


----------



## IamTrike

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: If you were to get free entry into a World Marathon Major race of your choice (including airfare and hotel), which one would you choose? Is this a race you've run before or one you'd be running for the first time?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD (continuing with our beverage theme): Coffee. Let's talk coffee. Do you drink it? How much? How often? What's your favorite coffee?
> *


Tokyo...unless doing Boston meant I've successfully BQ'd.    I've done NY twice and loved it both times, but I here Toyko is great, and DisneySea is probably my favorite Disney park so that would give it the edge in my book.

Yes, if I am doing an early run I drink 8-10 ozs 30 minutes before I run.  On other days I start with at least 24 oz in the morning with some cream.   Most afternoons I get a venti-hazelnut latte.  If we are having company or its a special treat I'll also some decaf with dessert.    I've actually cut way back I used to have several large cups in the morning.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Ariel484 said:


> Women's top 10: 7 Americans, 1 Canadian, 1 Kenyan, 1 Japanese.  Americans/Canadians definitely had an advantage with the conditions! This is why you run in crappy conditions, you just never know what race day will bring...



I know a lot of elites will drop out if they are no longer in contention, but looking at the top 10 on each side it seems like a crazy high percentage of runners who were in the lead groups dropped out. Other than the leaders and Americans who were in those groups it doesn’t seem any bothered to finish.


----------



## KingLlama

I've never watched a single Boston Marathon(or any other non-Olympic race, for that matter), and I didn't even know who Desi Linden was two hours ago, but I follow Runners World on Twitter and was sitting in my car cheering as they updated the finish while eating my lunch.

Could it be any better of a back-to-back than Shalane winning NYC and Desi winning Boston? Goodness.


----------



## Miranda

Ariel484 said:


> Women's top 10: 7 Americans, 1 Canadian, 1 Kenyan, 1 Japanese.  Americans/Canadians definitely had an advantage with the conditions! This is why you run in crappy conditions, you just never know what race day will bring...


On the local broadcast they were just talking about how the people who were larger and had more body fat were the ones able to make it through the conditions better.

That's what I'm in training for.  I'm getting my bad weather Boston Marathon insulation primed.


----------



## Ariel484

Miranda said:


> On the local broadcast they were just talking about how the people who were larger and had more body fat were the ones able to make it through the conditions better.
> 
> That's what I'm in training for.  I'm getting my bad weather Boston Marathon insulation primed.


Yeah, that's been my strategy all along and I didn't even know it!


----------



## rteetz

Galen Rupp did not finish...

I know he was a favorite but have not been a fan of his.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Like many others, I'd go Tokyo. That's a city I really want to see ... plus I'd make a stop at Tokyo DL.
Second choice is London, because I do want to visit London eventually.

ATTBQOTD: Yes.
I used to be an occasional coffee drinker, but since I started working full-time again, I'm up to every day. Usually I make my 14 oz at home (because then I can put in my milk and fit it in my 16oz travel mug), and then sometimes (okay, usually) I'll get a second (and sometimes 3rd...) cup either in the office or at Starbucks.
I'm not super picky about my grounds, but I usually use either Starbucks dark roast or something flavored from Target (although I've grown to like the Market Pantry French roast).
During the spring and summer I cold brew. I was going to start this week, but ... grrr weather.
Also (and I know only selected SoCal people will understand this) ... I would consider murder for a Coffee Bean White Chocolate Dream anything. Ice Blended, Latte, Hot Chocolate ... I love them all. I miss Coffee Bean (we had them in ny for a few years but dont anymore).


----------



## TheHamm

Ariel484 said:


> Women's top 10: 7 Americans, 1 Canadian, 1 Kenyan, 1 Japanese.  Americans/Canadians definitely had an advantage with the conditions! This is why you run in crappy conditions, you just never know what race day will bring...



I kept trying to tell myself this over lunch.  I kept reminding myself that our conditions are not significantly different than those in Boston today.  I kept looking at my bag under my desk.  And then I went and got a cup of soup.  {sigh} I am impressed with those who go out in such conditions, I'd prefer if it was just snowing.


----------



## Miranda

Amazingly, the 5th place women's time came out of the first wave of the mass start.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Galen Rupp did not finish...
> 
> I know he was a favorite but have not been a fan of his.



The way he came in it looked like Kirui would have quit after Kawauchi passed him if he hadn't already run 24 miles and wasn't virtually assured of 2nd. It seemed like many of the elites, even before the race started, were looking at the conditions like they had just wasted a training cycle.

ETA: Piggybacking on my earlier post it looks like most American runners (Rupp being the exception) seemed compelled to finish based on the strong national connection to the race and most other elites were only interested in continuing if winning was still viable. I realize this happens in most major races, but the drop out rate seemed really high at this one.


----------



## jennamfeo

I'm watching the Finish Line camera now and watched a volunteer come out of nowhere to catch a woman that almost passed out right after finishing. It was impressive. Hope she is okay.
Watching all these finishers with their hands in the air, totally happy -- loving it. But I have yet to see anyone ugly crying, which would be me. Hahaha.


----------



## croach

Barca33Runner said:


> I know a lot of elites will drop out if they are no longer in contention, but looking at the top 10 on each side it seems like a crazy high percentage of runners who were in the lead groups dropped out. Other than the leaders and Americans who were in those groups it doesn’t seem any bothered to finish.



23 DNFs from elite field


----------



## Jules76126

The weather is rough. We were at mile 26.1 and were soaked. My BIL ran it in 2:45 and had to go to the med tent for hypothermia as it’s so cold and wet. We saw Des come by which was cool but glad to back inside.


----------



## Chaitali

It was so hard to find a live stream of the race!  I found a random Facebook live channel I was able to watch on and caught the end of the women's race.  I was so happy to see Des Linden win!  She's amazing and seems so down to earth in interviews.  

As for today's QOTD, I'm going with Tokyo because it seems the most bang for your buck if someone else is paying the costs 

Coffee... I only have one cup in the morning at work but I'm trying to wean off that too since coffee has been bothering my stomach lately and I'm switching to tea.


----------



## Barca33Runner

croach said:


> 23 DNFs from elite field



I don't know enough about it to say I have full context for that number, but it *_seems_* high. I know it's win or bust for most of the elites, I was kind of postulating that the weather may have exaggerated that motto on the day.


----------



## NurseRunner

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: If you were to get free entry into a World Marathon Major race of your choice (including airfare and hotel), which one would you choose? Is this a race you've run before or one you'd be running for the first time?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD (continuing with our beverage theme): Coffee. Let's talk coffee. Do you drink it? How much? How often? What's your favorite coffee?
> *



I’d probably pick Chicago, but mostly because ailing parents would be able to see me race.(They live there).  It would be a first, as I have not completed that distance.  

Coffee...yes.  I’m in healthcare it is a staple of our diet.  I wouldn’t say I have a favorite, but I do stock up every time I’m at Disney from the Joffrey’s store, and grind it myself.  I do not like Starbucks however.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  London for me.  I love London and running through there would be amazing.

I drink coffee everyday in the mornings, but don't really have a favorite per se.  I'm not that big of an expert, so just plain ole coffee for me most of the time.


----------



## McNs

NYC all the way for me! Love that city!!

Coffee - at home I’ll have a French press with no milk. We have a grinder and the bean selection at our local supermarket has a good range of locally roasted beans. 

If at a good cafe I’ll get a flat white - an antipodean creation (NZ and Aus fight over who made it first) which is kinda like a latte cappuccino blend. Made well it is sublime. If at a mall it is often Starbucks but like @jennamfeo only the foo foo drinks - their regular coffee is terrible! 

At work we have a machine that does a pretty good americano so that’s my go to there!


----------



## gjramsey

Barca33Runner said:


> I don't know enough about it to say I have full context for that number, but it *_seems_* high. I know it's win or bust for most of the elites, I was kind of postulating that the weather may have exaggerated that motto on the day.



Do Elites get paid appearance fees for Boston? if so, hopefully they give it back if they dropped out.  Too bad the weather sucked.  Most of the rest who qualified to run are going to go the distance.


----------



## Miranda

gjramsey said:


> Do Elites get paid appearance fees for Boston? if so, hopefully they give it back if they dropped out.  Too bad the weather sucked.  Most of the rest who qualified to run are going to go the distance.


Some of them surely do... I think they have to actually start the race though, so Jordan Hasay probably didn't get paid.  I'm not sure why the others would give them back though if they started and ran... they did what they were paid for, they appeared.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> Good morning (or whenever you're reading this), runners!
> 
> As most of us know, today the state of Massachusetts is celebrating Patriots' Day. While Massachusettsians remember this day as the start of the American Revolution, for runners, Patriots' Day means something else entirely - it means the running of the Boston Marathon.



Little known fact: us Mainers celebrate Patriot's Day too. As an extra bonus, federal tax returns for MA and ME residents are due tomorrow thanks to today's holiday.



> *QOTD: If you were to get free entry into a World Marathon Major race of your choice (including airfare and hotel), which one would you choose? Is this a race you've run before or one you'd be running for the first time?*



London. The only want I want to run Boston is if I qualify, as highly unlikely as that is to ever happen. London's lottery is vastly oversubscribed, which means being given a free entry is probably the only way I'll ever get in. 



> *Bonus QOTD (continuing with our beverage theme): Coffee. Let's talk coffee. Do you drink it? How much? How often? What's your favorite coffee?*



No coffee for me



Keels said:


> Tokyo, no question. London is my least-favorite foreign city, and I’ve been to Berlin once and don’t really feel the excitement about doing a marathon there.
> 
> I’m actually planning a 2020 trip to Tokyo for the Olympics, so maybe I just have Tokyo on the brain.



A group of us here are planning on running Tokyo next year. It's one of my favorite cities to spend time in, so I'm really looking forward to going.


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> Little known fact: us Mainers celebrate Patriot's Day too. As an extra bonus, federal tax returns for MA and ME residents are due tomorrow thanks to today's holiday.


Technically they are due tomorrow for everyone because of the holiday in DC.   The tax returns don't go to Andover anymore, so the Patriot's Day holiday doesn't push it back for us anymore.


----------



## PrincessV

First...

DES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I've been a big fan of hers for a long time - it was just amazing to see her finally get her Boston win!



rteetz said:


> A 13 second pit stop nonetheless.


Seriously, that HAD to be a world record. At least an American record?!

*ATTQOTD: *Any of the international ones, really, but Berlin if I really have to pick only one!


----------



## GreatLakes

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: If you were to get free entry into a World Marathon Major race of your choice (including airfare and hotel), which one would you choose? Is this a race you've run before or one you'd be running for the first time?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD (continuing with our beverage theme): Coffee. Let's talk coffee. Do you drink it? How much? How often? What's your favorite coffee? *


Berlin.  I would never, under any circumstances, run Boston without qualifying.  I personally think no one should be able to buy a way in.  Even the charity runners should have to meet the qualification standard in my opinion.

I drink a lot of coffee, always black.  I really like African beans.


----------



## Barca33Runner

gjramsey said:


> Do Elites get paid appearance fees for Boston? if so, hopefully they give it back if they dropped out.  Too bad the weather sucked.  Most of the rest who qualified to run are going to go the distance.



I’m not sure but, as has already been mentioned, I’d think some of them are paid appearance fees. I’d also lean to the side that those fees are paid to drum up anticipation for the event and are earned before the first step has been taken by any of the runners.

As I understand it, and this may not be the case anymore, many elites have huge incentive bonuses tied to not only their placement but their times at major races so this would have been a very disappointing race for many runners depending how their sponsorships work. That’s neither here nor there as to the ethics of a DNF, but could explain some of the thought process behind dropping out and focusing on the next possible race rather than putting forth a huge effort for something that won’t materially benefit them.


----------



## PrincessV

Forgot the bonus QOTD: Gevalia, brewed at home by me. I go through phases - I've been going strong on the Dark Gold Coast roast for a while, but shook things up today with an Espresso brew. I brew it dark and strong, microwave a half-cup of milk, froth the milk, then add coffee. Add a teaspoon of Sugar in the Raw and I've got something beautiful in hand.


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> Little known fact: us Mainers celebrate Patriot's Day too. As an extra bonus, federal tax returns for MA and ME residents are due tomorrow thanks to today's holiday.



I did not know that Maine celebrates too. Cool.
Also ... I think most people's taxes are due tomorrow, if not everyone. My brother does taxes across a few states (he works for an accountant and they have clients with tax returns for several states) and he's still doing taxes tomorrow.


----------



## gjramsey

Barca33Runner said:


> I’m not sure but, as has already been mentioned, I’d think some of them are paid appearance fees. I’d also lean to the side that those fees are paid to drum up anticipation for the event and are earned before the first step has been taken by any of the runners.
> 
> As I understand it, and this may not be the case anymore, many elites have huge incentive bonuses tied to not only their placement but their times at major races so this would have been a very disappointing race for many runners depending how their sponsorships work. That’s neither here nor there as to the ethics of a DNF, but could explain some of the thought process behind dropping out and focusing on the next possible race rather than putting forth a huge effort for something that won’t materially benefit them.



I was being a touch snarky.  The elites are special athletes and running is their daytime job so I do (kinda) understand appearance fees (especially track and field events), but they are sometimes coddled a little too much.  In Houston about 5 years ago, when the temps were about the same as Boston and raining and windy, the common athlete had to be in the corrals about 40 minutes before the start of the race, and the elites got the hide indoors until about 1-2 minutes before the start of the race.   

I guess I didn't realize that they might get incentives based on time, but that does make some sense.


----------



## Miranda

gjramsey said:


> In Houston about 5 years ago, when the temps were about the same as Boston and raining and windy, the common athlete had to be in the corrals about 40 minutes before the start of the race, and the elites got the hide indoors until about 1-2 minutes before the start of the race.


I really feel for the people who have to be in the normal people corrals at Boston on a day like this.  I know they have to be on the buses to the start line hours before their corral and there can't be enough tent space for everyone to wait under.


----------



## GreatLakes

FFigawi said:


> Little known fact: us Mainers celebrate Patriot's Day too. As an extra bonus, federal tax returns for MA and ME residents are due tomorrow thanks to today's holiday.



All Federal Tax returns are due tomorrow regardless of your state of residence.  Prior year IRA and HSA contributions are also extended when the Federal Tax filing date is extended.


----------



## gjramsey

Miranda said:


> I really feel for the people who have to be in the normal people corrals at Boston on a day like this.  I know they have to be on the buses to the start line hours before their corral and there can't be enough tent space for everyone to wait under.



Yeah, I can't wait to hear from the 3 folks I know who ran today to see how bad it was waiting for the start (not to mention the race itself).

Here is one of them from around mile 20 still wearing his trashbag.


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: I’m gonna pick Tokyo. #1 because of the unique destination of the marathon itself, #2 is the cost of going there

Bonus: Like @NurseRunner said, coffee is a prerequisite for the healthcare field. I drink my morning cup from my Nespresso maker (the best quick cup of coffee IMO), and then we have cheap (not that great) stuff from the Keurig machine when I need a boost. During the weekends, I’ll get a Starbucks or Peet’s coffee if there’s some time. I think my favorite cup of coffee has to be Philz Coffee, a small chain in the Bay Area.


----------



## Jules76126

Miranda said:


> I really feel for the people who have to be in the normal people corrals at Boston on a day like this.  I know they have to be on the buses to the start line hours before their corral and there can't be enough tent space for everyone to wait under.



My BIL said it was pretty awful waiting to start. He said they had tents and it was like a mud field. Everyone was shivering. And they had to be in their corrals 40 mins before the start and you are freezing. He said he never got warm. He said the hills were the worst as your cold and legs cramping. They also wouldn’t let anyone bring war clothes to the med tent so he was freezing trying to get warm under a heat lamp. I give everyone who ran today credit


----------



## Keels

GreatLakes said:


> Berlin.  I would never, under any circumstances, run Boston without qualifying.  I personally think no one should be able to buy a way in.  Even the charity runners should have to meet the qualification standard in my opinion.



I completely agree with you! Just because you can write a check or give money to a charity, but run a 5:30 Marathon shouldn’t get you a spot to run Boston. It’s called the World Majors Challenge for a reason, not the World Majors Money Party.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I completely agree with you! Just because you can write a check or give money to a charity, but run a 5:30 Marathon shouldn’t get you a spot to run Boston. It’s called the World Majors Challenge for a reason, not the World Majors Money Party.


Interesting point. I’m not sure I’ll ever be able to qualify for Boston but I’d definitely do a charity thing some day. I think fundraising for the charities sometimes is part of the challenge. I know someone who ran today for a charity. Do you think every major should be that way? New York does a lottery of course too.


----------



## jennamfeo

Can we discuss the women's second place winner? There are a lot of things I am not understanding about this. She isn't an elite. She signed up and paid the entry fee. This was her second marathon. No one knew who she was. So how did she get a bib with her last name on it? How did she come in second?! Did she start with the elites? (I'm not gonna lie, I thought of @KSellers88 when I saw her name cross the finish line!)


----------



## JulieODC

Keels said:


> I completely agree with you! Just because you can write a check or give money to a charity, but run a 5:30 Marathon shouldn’t get you a spot to run Boston. It’s called the World Majors Challenge for a reason, not the World Majors Money Party.



Guess this isn’t the time to confess that I’m seriously considering Boston via charity in the future. 

A lot of wonderful charities are able to raise funds they never would otherwise - and the personal stories that fuel the charities runners are some of the most inspiring parts of the day.


jennamfeo said:


> Can we discuss the women's second place winner? There are a lot of things I am not understanding about this. She isn't an elite. She signed up and paid the entry fee. This was her second marathon. No one knew who she was. So how did she get a bib with her last name on it? How did she come in second?! Did she start with the elites? (I'm not gonna lie, I thought of [U
> SER=565000]@KSellers88[/USER] when I saw her name cross the finish line!)



Sort of related - but I thought this story was interesting too. Guess so many elites dropped out, it made way for others to push into higher places.
http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...on-marathon/fmD8cAR8ciInSiqG0i94iP/story.html

And I am pretty sure Sellers started with the elites - I saw her pass at the half, and she wasn’t with the front pack, but was a decent ways behind.


----------



## BikeFan

Brief race report from Boston.  Today's race was absolutely the worst conditions I've ever experienced, and I've raced in the snow several times.  It was just cold, wet, and windy the whole time.  Just miserable.  We saw so many people who were in awful shape.  The medical volunteers were working overtime today.  My brother and I decided to run together and were doing okay until just past halfway when he hit the wall.  Still, we got in just under 4 (3:58). Walking to the car, we were both near hypothermic, shaking and shivering uncontrollably.  So glad to be done and warm.  Amazing job by the BAA volunteers and the crowd, out there in these conditions taking care of us runners.  Thanks to all of the people of the Boston area for another epic Boston.


----------



## rteetz

BikeFan said:


> Brief race report from Boston.  Today's race was absolutely the worst conditions I've ever experienced, and I've raced in the snow several times.  It was just cold, wet, and windy the whole time.  Just miserable.  We saw so many people who were in awful shape.  The medical volunteers were working overtime today.  My brother and I decided to run together and were doing okay until just past halfway when he hit the wall.  Still, we got in just under 4 (3:58). Walking to tbe car, we were both near hypothermic, shaking and shivering uncontrollably.  So glad to be done and warm.  Amazing job by the BAA volunteers and the crowd, out there in these conditions taking care of us runners.  Thanks to all of the people of the Boston area for another epic Boston.


Congrats!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Can we discuss the women's second place winner? There are a lot of things I am not understanding about this. She isn't an elite. She signed up and paid the entry fee. This was her second marathon. No one knew who she was. So how did she get a bib with her last name on it? How did she come in second?! Did she start with the elites? (I'm not gonna lie, I thought of @KSellers88 when I saw her name cross the finish line!)


Just saw this

https://www.boston.com/sports/bosto...sellers-second-place-finisher-boston-marathon


----------



## KevM

BikeFan said:


> Brief race report from Boston.  Today's race was absolutely the worst conditions I've ever experienced, and I've raced in the snow several times.  It was just cold, wet, and windy the whole time.  Just miserable.  We saw so many people who were in awful shape.  The medical volunteers were working overtime today.  My brother and I decided to run together and were doing okay until just past halfway when he hit the wall.  Still, we got in just under 4 (3:58). Walking to tbe car, we were both near hypothermic, shaking and shivering uncontrollably.  So glad to be done and warm.  Amazing job by the BAA volunteers and the crowd, out there in these conditions taking care of us runners.  Thanks to all of the people of the Boston area for another epic Boston.



Congratulations!


----------



## Capang

Congratulations @BikeFan!!


----------



## Miranda

jennamfeo said:


> Can we discuss the women's second place winner? There are a lot of things I am not understanding about this. She isn't an elite. She signed up and paid the entry fee. This was her second marathon. No one knew who she was. So how did she get a bib with her last name on it? How did she come in second?! Did she start with the elites? (I'm not gonna lie, I thought of @KSellers88 when I saw her name cross the finish line!)


I'm guessing her time was good enough that she could request to start with the elite women... I wonder what made her decide to do that when she would have been normally running alone in the back of the women's elite start rather than do the mass start like the 5th place runner and have people to run with/draft off/etc.  The 5th place runner isn't eligible for prize money because she started in the mass start.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Traveling to Japan and visiting it (including Disney) is moving up my bucket list so I would gladly run a Marathon in Tokyo to have a three weeks vacation there. If I had to limit myself to a long weekend, direct flight and all expenses paid, I would go to London... or, right now, anywhere less glamorous but warm with a beach!

Bonus: I started by not liking coffe then started to drink sweet something latte in my twenties. In my thirties, I  became a coffee snob and have a super cappuccino machine at home coupled with a coffee aficionado DH. I desensitized myself, won a Keurig machine and now have a cup of Green Mountain flavored coffee every morning. Plus a social Stabucks latte with my team on Friday morning.

Quantity wise, when I was pregnant, I learnt that I need a minimum of one coffee a day. I feel really moody and headachy otherwise. And my colleagues actually stop me after two cups... More than that and nobody can understand what I am saying: I start speaking too fast.


----------



## CDKG

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: If you were to get free entry into a World Marathon Major race of your choice (including airfare and hotel), which one would you choose? Is this a race you've run before or one you'd be running for the first time?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD (continuing with our beverage theme): Coffee. Let's talk coffee. Do you drink it? How much? How often? What's your favorite coffee? *


I would definitely choose the London Marathon because it is my favorite city in the world! Running a marathon through the streets of London would be almost as magical to me as running a marathon through WDW! 

My favorite coffee is Starbucks of course! I buy bottled Frappuccinos by the case because they are the quickest and easiest "fancy" coffee to get me going in the morning. (I haven't drank drip coffee since I was a teenager...) My drink of choice is a Grande Caramel Macchiato with non-fat milk. (I'm not afraid of sugar, but I can't stand the taste of milk. So, it's non-fat milk for me.) My favorite summertime treat is a S'mores Frappucino, DELICIOUS!


----------



## SarahDisney

CDKG said:


> My favorite coffee is Starbucks of course! I buy bottled Frappuccinos by the case because they are the quickest and easiest "fancy" coffee to get me going in the morning. (I haven't drank drip coffee since I was a teenager...) My drink of choice is a Grande Caramel Macchiato with non-fat milk. (I'm not afraid of sugar, but I can't stand the taste of milk. So, it's non-fat milk for me.) My favorite summertime treat is a S'mores Frappucino, DELICIOUS!



YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! I thought I was the only one who buys the bottled Frappuccinos! I usually have about a third to half a bottle on really rough mornings to tide me over until I finish making the coffee. Or, if I'm not in the mood to make or buy coffee, it's Frappuccino all the way.


----------



## CDKG

SarahDisney said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! I thought I was the only one who buys the bottled Frappuccinos! I usually have about a third to half a bottle on really rough mornings to tide me over until I finish making the coffee. Or, if I'm not in the mood to make or buy coffee, it's Frappuccino all the way.


A bottled frappucino a day keeps the headaches away!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

QOTD:  I don't want to run a world major

Bonus QOTD:  I don't drink coffee every day but sometimes I do love an iced dunkin donuts or some Starbucks usually for a post lunch pick me up.


----------



## rteetz

Good morning!

*Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?

*Bonus QOTD:* Bacon, sausage, or neither?

I have never thankfully ran in rain for a race. The 2017 WDW Half would've been the closest I came to such but that race was cancelled. The worst conditions I have had is cold and wind. It wasn't too different than running in the winter at home though.

Bacon is best.

I nominate @jennamfeo for tomorrow's QOTD.


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> *Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?
> 
> *Bonus QOTD:* Bacon, sausage, or neither?


I ran a Santa themed half marathon in 2015 that had similar weather to yesterday. Cold (low 40’s), wet (it rained the entire time and my clothes were soaked through), and windy (the course ran along the waterfront and there was nothing to block the wind). I was miserable! It ended up being a PR for me at the time, the first time I broke 2:30. There was a half mile walk back to my car and I remember almost being in tears. I had a 25 min drive home and, although I cranked the heat up into the 80’s, I shook violently the entire drive. I don’t know how I made it! Shear determination I guess.

Neither. Vegetarian.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> *Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?



Disney on Ice 2010. With all the sleet and freezing rain, I've never been so cold & miserable at the end of a race in my life. The pouring rain in Houston in 2011 wasn't great either, but at least it was warm. 



> *Bonus QOTD:* Bacon, sausage, or neither?



Bacon! Has to be real bacon too, none of the turkey or beef bacon they use in the Middle East.


----------



## cavepig

@BikeFan Congrats! Amazing run with the elements! 

My Senior year State cross country meet (20 years ago) was freezing rain (turned to snow eventually), windy, freezing temps, slippery wet grass, downright awful, luckily it was only 2.5 miles not a marathon, but I was so cold my body shut down and my finish was a slugfest.   I'm a smarter runner now, I learned a lot that day  

Nope to bacon & sausage, Vegetarian here


----------



## Waiting2goback

SarahDisney said:


> Good morning (or whenever you're reading this), runners!
> 
> As most of us know, today the state of Massachusetts is celebrating Patriots' Day. While Massachusettsians remember this day as the start of the American Revolution, for runners, Patriots' Day means something else entirely - it means the running of the Boston Marathon.
> The Boston Marathon is one of the six races that make up the World Marathon Majors. The other five are the Tokyo Marathon, London Marathon, Berlin Marathon, Chicago Marathon, and New York City Marathon.
> 
> *QOTD: If you were to get free entry into a World Marathon Major race of your choice (including airfare and hotel), which one would you choose? Is this a race you've run before or one you'd be running for the first time?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD (continuing with our beverage theme): Coffee. Let's talk coffee. Do you drink it? How much? How often? What's your favorite coffee?
> *
> Also ... I nominate @rteetz for tomorrow's QOTD.
> 
> I'm already running late (stupid mornings), so I'll be back later to answer the question.



Boston. I realize being from MA I am leaving money on the table for not taking the flight but I have wanted to run it in the worst way.  Chicago would be second choice.  I have always wanted to see that city.  



Miranda said:


> I am getting so frustrated with the WBZ stream, it keeps cutting out.


Yep, I couldn't get it to work either.  I didn't get to watch any from work yesterday. 



JulieODC said:


> Guess this isn’t the time to confess that I’m seriously considering Boston via charity in the future.
> 
> A lot of wonderful charities are able to raise funds they never would otherwise - and the personal stories that fuel the charities runners are some of the most inspiring parts of the day.
> 
> 
> Sort of related - but I thought this story was interesting too. Guess so many elites dropped out, it made way for others to push into higher places.
> http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...on-marathon/fmD8cAR8ciInSiqG0i94iP/story.html
> 
> And I am pretty sure Sellers started with the elites - I saw her pass at the half, and she wasn’t with the front pack, but was a decent ways behind.


I have wanted to run it for Boston Children's Hospital for years but I am quite the introvert and raising $6000 would be harder than qualifying for the race for me.  




rteetz said:


> Good morning!
> 
> *Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?
> 
> *Bonus QOTD:* Bacon, sausage, or neither?
> 
> I have never thankfully ran in rain for a race. The 2017 WDW Half would've been the closest I came to such but that race was cancelled. The worst conditions I have had is cold and wind. It wasn't too different than running in the winter at home though.
> 
> Bacon is best.
> 
> I nominate @jennamfeo for tomorrow's QOTD.



The 2015 BAA 10K was similar conditions but it was warmer and only a 10k.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> *Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?



Probably the rain at WDW 10K 2016. Runner up is the NYC Half, which was just cold and wind.
I've actually been relatively lucky with race conditions - I've never had anything close to yesterday.



rteetz said:


> *Bonus QOTD:* Bacon, sausage, or neither?



Neither.
I have had some decent turkey and beef sausages, but I can live without them.


----------



## KevM

QOTD:  i’ve dome a few races in the rain and snow.  But nothing like yesterday.  

Bonus QOTD:  I like both, but bacon wins out.  PP mentioned other types of bacon and I just have to say, duck bacon is excellent!  Also need to give a shout-out to the deliciousness that is scrapple.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

*Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?

Star Wars Light Side 2017 - Woke up throwing up  
Marathon Day Race 5K 2016 - 90+ Degree Heat for a race that started at 8AM.  My husband ran his worst 10K that time and got ill.  

*Bonus QOTD:* Bacon, sausage, or neither?

Bacon.  Gantu got his first bacon on Sunday.  I might have been trying to teach him how to behave when we cook.


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> Can we discuss the women's second place winner? There are a lot of things I am not understanding about this. She isn't an elite. She signed up and paid the entry fee. This was her second marathon. No one knew who she was. So how did she get a bib with her last name on it? How did she come in second?! Did she start with the elites? (I'm not gonna lie, I thought of @KSellers88 when I saw her name cross the finish line!)



I *think* that you can request an Elite bib and/or they offer Elite bibs to runners who qualify with a certain time. There is a girl I follow on Instagram that did not run this year, but got an Olympic qualifying time at CIM and she posted a picture where they had sent her an offer to be an Elite. I asked my husband if we were related to her (and of course his response was "WHO?" )! Maybe some of her speed could rub off on me or she could become my virtual training partner or something! LOL. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## JulieODC

BikeFan said:


> Brief race report from Boston.  Today's race was absolutely the worst conditions I've ever experienced, and I've raced in the snow several times.  It was just cold, wet, and windy the whole time.  Just miserable.  We saw so many people who were in awful shape.  The medical volunteers were working overtime today.  My brother and I decided to run together and were doing okay until just past halfway when he hit the wall.  Still, we got in just under 4 (3:58). Walking to tbe car, we were both near hypothermic, shaking and shivering uncontrollably.  So glad to be done and warm.  Amazing job by the BAA volunteers and the crowd, out there in these conditions taking care of us runners.  Thanks to all of the people of the Boston area for another epic Boston.



Congratulations!! I am amazed at anyone who finished in those conditions!

For comparison - same spot yesterday and last year....


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Good morning!
> 
> *Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?
> 
> *Bonus QOTD:* Bacon, sausage, or neither?



ATTQOTD:  Fortunately, the only rain I've had to run in was the WDWMW 10k in 2016 and that was warm and the rain wasn't all that intrusive by race time.  I'd have to rate the 2017 WDWMW marathon as the worst conditions I've run under.  The combination of temperatures in the 30s at race start and significant winds made it pretty uncomfortable.

BQOTD:  Soft bacon >> spicy sausage > sausage > crispy bacon


----------



## Jules76126

Congrats @BikeFan. 

I avoid running in terrible weather. I probably should get used to it since New England is awful most months of the year.

I love Bacon


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I haven’t had any races in really terrible conditions. Worst was probably my NYD 5k this year, when temps were -13 degrees. 

Bonus QOTD: sausage (but I do like both!)


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Wine and Dine 2014.  It was my first half too.  I'm thankful that it was warm-ish and that the rain really didn't start until maybe 20 minutes before the race? So I wasn't soaked to begin the race...but I got drenched during.  Spectating was Shamrock 2016 (I dropped out of the half because I didn't train and knew I couldn't wing it with the conditions).  DH ran the full, and it was similar to yesterday but maybe 5 degrees warmer.  Plus a sand storm at the end. 

Bonus: Bacon! I do paleo bacon, so no sugar or other crap.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Good morning!
> 
> *Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?
> 
> *Bonus QOTD:* Bacon, sausage, or neither?



2013 Disney 1/2 Marathon where the humidity and dew point got the best of me and resulted in a FastPass to the medical tent.  I finished but it wasn't pretty.  

Bonus:  Sausage


----------



## Nole95

Hotlanta Half 2015 was the worst weather I’ve ever run in.  About halfway through the race the sky opened up.  Torrential rain and thunder.  Streets were like rivers, and I was running through water that was inches deep.  It was a mess, and I’m pretty sure that is my worst half marathon time ever.

As for a world major, if I could ever find a way to do Boston I’d do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: The Little Rock Marathon this past March. It poured rain on us at mile 3-4 so I was completely soaked for the rest of the race. Then it poured again at mile 20 and anything that had dried out a little got soaked again. The worst was my shoes and socks being soaked. It wasn't freezing but it was chilly (30-40) and I was shaking horribly at the finish. I had never wanted to change out of my clothes so badly or so quickly after a race!  It also hailed with a bit of thunder so I ran faster, worried that they would pull us before I could finish (and I PR'ed!) I will never race in anything but Injinji socks again as I did not get a single blister! 

Bonus: Bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon. Oh, did I mention that I love bacon?


----------



## FredtheDuck

Congrats to @BikeFan and all the other Boston finisher (hoping @Wendy98 had a good experience despite the weather, too). I watched a bit last night and a bit more on my treadmill run this morning. Can we just talk about the pushrim and hand cycle finishers with that rain and lack of traction? impressive. Obviously happy to see Des get the win, too, and am loving the stories about Sarah Sellers. 

ATTYQOTD: I'm not a marathoner, so I'll never run a major. But I like the idea of running in London, so I guess I'll go with that?

ATTQOTD: I ran a short 5k in freezing but dry weather at the end of last year. It wasn't a big deal, but I have asthma. While normally running won't trigger it, racing in those cold, dry conditions triggered a bit of an attack that really left me uncomfortable for a couple of days.

Today's bonus QOTD: Sausage. I only like bacon if it's crispy.


----------



## Disney at Heart

QOTD: 2014 Splash’n’ Dash, I mean Wine and Dine, was rough because of the rain. 2018 WDW 5k and 10K were rough because it was 31-32 degrees. But I’ve never had freezing and wet together.

Bonus: Bacon!  And add bacon AND cheese to a dish and I’m in heaven. (Burger, potato, broccoli, salad, etc.)

Edit to add: Peachtree Road Race 10K 2016 I think? Thunderstorm!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Heat is my kryptonite, so probably my first marathon at Disney in 2013.  It was miserably hot and I nearly passed out from the heat at mile 22.  Luckily I got some ice from the med tent and it cooled me enough to let me finish it out at a walk.

Bonus:  BACON!!!!  Bacon makes everything better.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  I've had a couple races with rain, but nothing that I'd put remotely close to the conditions I saw and heard about from yesterday.  So I've been fortunate.

Bonus:  I'll take both, thanks!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I've been pretty lucky with weather conditions, with the exception of heat. Rock n' Roll Savannah Marathon last November was probably my most miserable race. It was so hot and humid. I've ran in nothing that even compared to yesterday's conditions.

Bonus: BACON!


----------



## Mickey Momma

Keels said:


> I’m actually planning a 2020 trip to Tokyo for the Olympics, so maybe I just have Tokyo on the brain.



Me too!  Or my sister the expert on all things Japanese is.  Maybe we'll cross paths. 



BikeFan said:


> Brief race report from Boston.  Today's race was absolutely the worst conditions I've ever experienced, and I've raced in the snow several times.  It was just cold, wet, and windy the whole time.  Just miserable.  We saw so many people who were in awful shape.  The medical volunteers were working overtime today.  My brother and I decided to run together and were doing okay until just past halfway when he hit the wall.  Still, we got in just under 4 (3:58). Walking to tbe car, we were both near hypothermic, shaking and shivering uncontrollably.  So glad to be done and warm.  Amazing job by the BAA volunteers and the crowd, out there in these conditions taking care of us runners.  Thanks to all of the people of the Boston area for another epic Boston.



Congratulations @BikeFan on having the physical and mental strength to complete the race yesterday!


ATTQOTD: I can't think of a race day where I have had to suffer anything but borderline cold temps/wind.  (It is usually waiting around in the corrals that is worse.)  But I can think of at least two different 16 mile training runs (that were supposed to be longer) that were in weather like Boston yesterday.  I didn't have access to a gym or treadmill at the time, so it was the only way to get them done.

ATTBQOTD: link sausage > bacon > sausage patties


----------



## ZellyB

Also Congratulations @BikeFan !


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Houston Aramaco Half in 2013.  Temps in the mid 30s, cold, rainy at times, gusty winds from the north, some thunder and lightning.  Every time I ran towards the north, it seemed like that is when it decided to rain on us.  The one saving grace is Houston has the convention center to enter post race.   Even after changing into dry clothing I was shivering cold for the next hour or so.    

Bonus:  Yes, please.  If I had to choose between the two, bacon would win.


----------



## txdisneygrl

Congrats @BikeFan !!

ATTQOTD today: I have been very fortunate and not had to race in bad weather really. The "worst" has been the Texas version of cold aka around 33 and cloudy. But I actually like running when it's cooler so... 

Bonus QOTD: Bacon. 

Yesterday ATTQOTD: Umm... I don't know that I'd ever run a full. So let me see... I'd spectate either Boston or London. Boston because I love the city and London because I really want to go there. 

Yesterday bonus QOTD: So much coffee... all the coffee. At least 3 cups a day. With half and half or milk depending on what is available.


----------



## Bree

Congrats @BikeFan 

ATTQOTD:  I haven’t run many races. Worst I guess was the 2015 Gumbo Limbo Turtle 10K. The heat and humidity was brutal. I think a sauna would have been a welcome reprieve. 

Bonus QOTD:  Bacon, but I’m extremely picky. It has to be crispy and I only buy uncured bacon.


----------



## Dis5150

I have a question for all you running shoe experts. I have 3 weeks until my next marathon and run 6 days a week. I have 2 pairs of shoes I have been alternating with, one with 300 miles on them and one with 60ish miles on them. Yesterday I ran in the 300 mile ones at my 10k pace for 5.5 miles and last night and today my hips are killing me. I'm pretty sure it is the shoes. There is zero possibility for a new pair of shoes before my race. So my question is, is it better to keep running in the 300 mile shoes and alternating them with the others or run every day in the 60 mile pair? I started alternating shoes based on comments and discussions on here about the benefit of giving my shoes time to "bounce back"?


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I've had a couple cold/snowy races in Cleveland. The 2016 Cleveland Rite Aid Half was snowing/sleeting most of the race and my layers of clothes were probably 5-10 pounds heavier from being soaked when I finished. That's a close second to a 5-mile Turkey Trot I ran in either 2014 or 2015 in downtown Cleveland where there was 3-4 inches of snow/slush/ice over the whole course. There wasn't heavy precipitation during the race, but my legs were sore for 4-5 days afterward because of the small/deliberate steps my sister and I had to take the whole way to avoid slipping and falling. It was like running in slippery quicksand.

Bonus: Sausage. It's so much more diverse. For me, despite the fact people put it in everything, bacon is very one-note. It's a fine note, but I don't think it enhances everything. Maybe to the core of the question, when ordering breakfast with a choice of meat I'll always go sausage patty>sausage link>bacon.


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for all you running shoe experts. I have 3 weeks until my next marathon and run 6 days a week. I have 2 pairs of shoes I have been alternating with, one with 300 miles on them and one with 60ish miles on them. Yesterday I ran in the 300 mile ones at my 10k pace for 5.5 miles and last night and today my hips are killing me. I'm pretty sure it is the shoes. There is zero possibility for a new pair of shoes before my race. So my question is, is it better to keep running in the 300 mile shoes and alternating them with the others or run every day in the 60 mile pair? I started alternating shoes based on comments and discussions on here about the benefit of giving my shoes time to "bounce back"?



If you are sure it's the shoes that are causing the hip pain, I'd switch over and run only in the other pair.  In my experience, once a pair of shoes passes its expiration point and starts to cause discomfort, it's only going to get worse from there.  Continuing to run in them after they've given you a "warning shot" could well be a recipe for injury and put your upcoming race at risk.


----------



## roxymama

I can't believe I missed coffee talk yesterday!  I need to catch up on everyone's opinions!!!

ATTQOTDyesterday:  Probably Tokyo.  For the sole purpose of visiting DisneySea, Disneyland and one of those amazing revolving sushi places (though I hear they have a similiar one in Austin that I want to visit when I go see my sister one of these days)
Coffee:  I really enjoy resteraunt coffee after dinner with cream and sugar and some kind of sweet chocolate nibble for dessert.  Dunkin - the butterpecan flavor in summer is my fave. Starbucks - I like their macchiattos and their cold brews with sweet cream.  I'm a big fan of both hot and iced.  I really like spiked ice coffees, especially from Disney.  Tim Hortons has some good coffee too but I rarely am near one.  Mike reccommended a very specific machine from specific starbucks and I have a note in my phone of what to look for but I have yet to try it.  I will though!

ATTQOTD: I ran a local 5k in pouring rain with my hubby.  It was for a cancer fundraiser and we were already soaked so I was determined to just do it.  We had to walk home in the rain anyways after.  At least we got a nice medal and I think I finished at the top in my age because I counted literally like a handful of women running. We did get a nice medal I wasn't expecting.
 But that was nowhere as hard as the 95+ degree weather for my Fall HM in Chicago last year with almost no shade and completely on highway.  I was probably the fittest I've ever been post-college and still had to walk quite a bit and stop a lot for water and water hoses, etc.  It was pretty crazy how much it zapped me.  I felt night and day different on my runs in better weather later that fall.  I was so disappointed initially but looking back I'm kind of shocked I was able to get the time I did (or even finish) considering the heat.  

Sidebar:
I have a HM on Sunday.  It's an all women's one and I was pretty excited about signing up for the super cheap (less than $30) introductory price a long time ago and my original idea was to go for a big PR.  But life happened and my training didn't go as planned. I've been wrestling with if I should do it or not this weekend for about a month now.  Watching Boston I think there's no shame in giving it a try.  If it sucks and I have to pull out, I will.  If it sucks and I can still finish I will.  If it doesn't suck then Hurray.  I guess I just want to do it for myself to prove something personally to me and I'm gonna try not to worry about what the clock says and just worry about what my body says.  I'm mad at myself for dropping my training ball and super pumped and motivated for starting fresh for Chicago marathon training and going ALL IN.  Like crazy all in, even thinking about starting a brand new journal only for that purpose.  So anyways, I'm rambling and don't know if I have a point.


----------



## ZellyB

camaker said:


> If you are sure it's the shoes that are causing the hip pain, I'd switch over and run only in the other pair.  In my experience, once a pair of shoes passes its expiration point and starts to cause discomfort, it's only going to get worse from there.  Continuing to run in them after they've given you a "warning shot" could well be a recipe for injury and put your upcoming race at risk.



Ditto.


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> Sidebar:
> I have a HM on Sunday.  It's an all women's one and I was pretty excited about signing up for the super cheap (less than $30) introductory price a long time ago and my original idea was to go for a big PR.  But life happened and my training didn't go as planned. I've been wrestling with if I should do it or not this weekend for about a month now.  Watching Boston I think there's no shame in giving it a try.  If it sucks and I have to pull out, I will.  If it sucks and I can still finish I will.  If it doesn't suck then Hurray.  I guess I just want to do it for myself to prove something personally to me and I'm gonna try not to worry about what the clock says and just worry about what my body says.  I'm mad at myself for dropping my training ball and super pumped and motivated for starting fresh for Chicago marathon training and going ALL IN.  Like crazy all in, even thinking about starting a brand new journal only for that purpose.  So anyways, I'm rambling and don't know if I have a point.



For sure you want to run it.  I'm guessing you'll surprise yourself and do better than you expect.  I know you've had a lot of interruptions in training lately because LIFE, but you are still strong and fit.  Just going in having fun and you may just kill it!

Also, I'm loving the ALL IN talk about Chicago.  DO IT!

Lastly, do any of us really have a point when we post on here?


----------



## JBinORL

Keels said:


> My husband HATES the Olympics, but has always wanted to go to Japan - so this is the perfect opportunity to get there ... he gets a trip paid for by work, I get to go to the Japanese Disney Parks! He’s still not totally on-board, but his boss is my friend so it will happen whether he likes it or not.
> 
> I’m actually trying to figure out a way to make it to all of the  Asia parks while I’m in the relative area, since we’ll probably be there for at least three weeks.



I should have gone to Hong Kong Disney when I was there in 2010. They're relatively short flights from Tokyo so definitely doable. I got to do the World Expo in Shanghai in 2010, that was awesome


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
My last race was cold and really, really windy, which made for a miserable race. The conditions in Boston yesterday looked so brutal, I am in awe of everyone that ran! (Especially our very own @BikeFan and @Wendy98 ! Way to go!)

Bonus: Bacon, specifically for BLTs. I also love Italian sausage but can take or leave breakfast sausage. I try not to eat too much pork though, it makes my tummy hurt.


----------



## JM735

I've gotten so far behind on this thread that I won't even try catching up.  However, thanks for the discussion on running socks - tried Balega and really like them!



rteetz said:


> *Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?



Fortunately, I've only had rain.  While sometimes it's been colder rain, I haven't run in anything like Boston had yesterday.



rteetz said:


> *Bonus QOTD:* Bacon, sausage, or neither?



Bacon.  Is this even a question?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Sidebar:
> I have a HM on Sunday. It's an all women's one and I was pretty excited about signing up for the super cheap (less than $30) introductory price a long time ago and my original idea was to go for a big PR. But life happened and my training didn't go as planned. I've been wrestling with if I should do it or not this weekend for about a month now. Watching Boston I think there's no shame in giving it a try.


Go for it! As long as you don't hurt yourself, it will be a good training run if nothing else. (I think you'll surprise yourself!) Plus nothing like a race to get you motivated for another race... like a BIG race. 



roxymama said:


> I'm mad at myself for dropping my training ball and super pumped and motivated for starting fresh for Chicago marathon training and going ALL IN.


Sometimes a little step back is needed. Just look at Des after Boston last year... she took a little time off and came back and KILLED it. You will too!! 



roxymama said:


> Like crazy all in, even thinking about starting a brand new journal only for that purpose. So anyways, I'm rambling and don't know if I have a point.


Whoa. This is big. And I'm not sure how I feel about it!


----------



## rteetz

JM735 said:


> Bacon. Is this even a question?


Apparently it is for some


----------



## MissLiss279

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for all you running shoe experts. I have 3 weeks until my next marathon and run 6 days a week. I have 2 pairs of shoes I have been alternating with, one with 300 miles on them and one with 60ish miles on them. Yesterday I ran in the 300 mile ones at my 10k pace for 5.5 miles and last night and today my hips are killing me. I'm pretty sure it is the shoes. There is zero possibility for a new pair of shoes before my race. So my question is, is it better to keep running in the 300 mile shoes and alternating them with the others or run every day in the 60 mile pair? I started alternating shoes based on comments and discussions on here about the benefit of giving my shoes time to "bounce back"?


I agree with @camaker and @ZellyB. 

Also, if your race is in three weeks, and say you are running 50 miles a week, then you would have 210 miles on your shoes. Maybe they wouldn’t be ‘fresh’ low mileage shoes, but they will still have lots of miles left and should be really broken in. 

Don’t let an old pair of shoes cause an injury this close to a race or ever...


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Well up until last fall, I would have said Covered Bridges HM 2016.  It was point to point, so we had to be on the buses to the start line early, and it started raining right about when I got dropped off over an hour before the race started.  No tents to wait under, although later on after they gave out all the bagels and bananas, some of us started huddling under that tent, which was good and bad... it was good to stay dry, but bad because we were all crammed under there standing so I was on my feet for quite a long time before the start.  Then it started raining very hard as the race started, and I am a back of the pack runner so that was 2:50:xx of running in the rain, then time to collect some goodies in the finish area... Cabot was there making grilled cheese and there was another place giving out ice cream.  So, figure another 30 minutes there, after 60+ at the start and 2:50 in the race... and then we had to walk about a mile back to the parking area... slowly, uphill.  It was really wet.   But the race was amazing and I can't wait to do it again some time, just the weather made it tough.

That definitely got eclipsed by White Mountain Milers HM last October.  CBHM is in June, so at least it was not freezing.  It was really cold at WMMHM... it is a Halloween race.  And it was raining A LOT harder... it was pretty much EXACTLY like Boston yesterday, although at least it was only 13.1 miles of it.  Later in the day/night after the race, the course we ran got washed out in 4 places from all the flooding because most of it was parallel to a river.  There was a 30 minute early start for walkers and people who wanted more time, and I was going to take advantage of that but a volunteer told me that I wouldn't get a time if I did that (which I found out later was incorrect after I emailed the race director about it), so I didn't start, and I was pretty close to being DFL.  There were 2 walkers who came in behind me and I think that was it, although there were a few others after me in the results who had used the early start.  I was cramped and freezing and struggled to a 3:05:xx finish... I think I pretty much walked the entire last 5K because my lower legs were just not working properly, like I felt like I didn't know how to operate my ankles and feet because they were so cold and numb, and my calves just kept twitching.  It was overall a REALLY discouraging day.


----------



## Chaitali

QOTD - I think my worst running conditions were both RnR DC.  2015 it was cold and rainy (but not windy) and 2017 was cold and windy (but not rainy).  Of course, 2016 was perfect running weather at that race   Sounds like Boston got stuck with all three of those yesterday.


----------



## Miranda

I feel like all I do is shop for running shoes for various activities.   I have all my regular running shoes of course, but now I really need to find some for Orangetheory that work for both running on the treadmill and the floor work.  My regular running shoes are just no good for lateral activities.  I have always liked minimalist shoes for weights and floor work because there's no tall stack height to make me roll my ankles, but since half the class is on the treadmill, I need ones that I also can run in.  I also need some new dog agility shoes that work for both a stone dust surface (I train in a horse barn with a stone dust floor) and on grass or indoor surfaces like rubberized flooring or turf.  I think some more minimalist trail running shoes probably will fit the bill there... I have to run around on all these different surfaces with my dog for 30-60 seconds at a time in kind of a sprint and change directions quickly.  So, today I am online shopping yet again for more running shoes.  

Please tell me I am not the only person who owns about 30 pairs of running shoes and gym shoes and cycling shoes, a couple pairs of hiking boots, and nothing else for shoewear.


----------



## chuckille

BikeFan said:


> Brief race report from Boston.  Today's race was absolutely the worst conditions I've ever experienced, and I've raced in the snow several times.  It was just cold, wet, and windy the whole time.  Just miserable.  We saw so many people who were in awful shape.  The medical volunteers were working overtime today.  My brother and I decided to run together and were doing okay until just past halfway when he hit the wall.  Still, we got in just under 4 (3:58). Walking to tbe car, we were both near hypothermic, shaking and shivering uncontrollably.  So glad to be done and warm.  Amazing job by the BAA volunteers and the crowd, out there in these conditions taking care of us runners.  Thanks to all of the people of the Boston area for another epic Boston.



Congratulations. I’d say anyone who started the race is amazing and anyone who finished the race has top notch mental toughness!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Publix Georgia Marathon: awful hills and it poured buckets of rain, both before and during the race.

Runner-up: Atlanta Thanksgiving Half Marathon, cold, windy, and our support team didn't make it to the finish in time, so we had no warm clothes after the race.

Bonus: bacon, at least you know what's in it.

Thought: When I check in to the Dis in the morning, I start seeing the ATTQOTDs before I see the QOTD. So today, I started seeing bacon and can't wait to get to the question.

It might be fun to have a Jeopardy-style day: Someone gives a ATTQOTD, and we all come up with a QOTD.


----------



## GreatLakes

rteetz said:


> *Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?
> 
> *Bonus QOTD:* Bacon, sausage, or neither?


Just this weekend I ran in pretty much the same weather for a 10 miler.  It was miserable before and after but during the race I don't mind a little rain.  I have two that were worse.  One was a November race I did one year with sideways rain and sleet.  It was brutal and since I didn't drive I had to wait around, still in my running stuff, until the person who did finished quite a bit later.  I also did the Cleveland half in 2016 that was terrible.  Again it wasn't the race that was bad even though it was sleeting, it was the 30 minute walk back to the car soaked and in shorts that was miserable.

I don't each much of either bacon or sausage but prefer sausage when I do.


----------



## Chaitali

Ugh... I'm going to take a moment to be a negative nelly... but I'm really discouraged with running at the moment.  I started running in 2014, was always slow but saw improvements in my speed through 2016.  My first half marathon was 2:57 and my half marathon PR in December of 2016 was 2:50 (about 13 minutes per mile average).  I also had a 5k and 10k PR in 2016 so it was a good running year.  

But since then, I've just been getting progressively slower and slower and I'm not sure why.  I didn't train consistently in the beginning of 2016 but starting in June 2016, I upped my running from 3 times per week to 4 times per week.  I do speed work and I run hills.  I strength train.  And I still just keep getting slower.  I started training for my first marathon (WDW 2018) and training went fairly well.  Got in my 20 miler and everything.  But I was swept a bit past mile 20 since I was behind pace due to knee problems. My half marathons last year were 3:10 and 3:19, a pretty drastic difference from the year before.

I had some tendinitis at the beginning of this year after the marathon so I haven't run for 4 weeks.  I tried again this past weekend, just 2 miles, and it was an average of 17:30 per mile.  Plus my heart rate was high.  40% was in zone 4.  I can walk faster than that!  I don't understand why I can feel like I'm working so hard but barely moving forward.  It makes me wonder if there's something physically going wrong that I'm unaware of.  I do have thyroid problems but I've been on medication for that for a long time and those numbers are normal on my blood tests.  My most recent blood test did show high cholesterol and low vitamin D.  I have started taking a Vitamin D supplement.

I guess I'm partly venting and partly looking for any tips.  Can anyone think of other reasons that people may have a drastic slow down like this?  I did turn 40 last year and I had gained some weight (7 pounds since my half marathon PR).  Obviously I am working on losing weight, mainly for the purpose of getting my cholesterol down.  I guess I should probably re-evaluate my running form too since clearly, the effort I'm putting in is going somewhere but it doesn't sound like it's going forward.  It's just frustrating to feel like I'm working hard and doing the right things but continuing to get slower, to the point where I can walk faster.  And if I can walk faster, what's the point in running?


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I have had extreme cold (-8 temps and snow for a half) and pouring rain (first 10K), but never cold and rain together. It was evident yesterday that even the elites struggle with weather conditions and mental toughness during marathons.

Bonus: Bacon, extra crispy

@roxymama I think you should still run it. Don't put any pressure on yourself for time, just run at an easy, comfortable pace -at first anyway. I find that when I don't care about time, I really enjoy my time out there and notice more, really soak up the atmosphere (even if I feel undertrained).


----------



## michigandergirl

@Chaitali Have you had your iron checked? I've had low iron before and it made running feel so hard.


----------



## Miranda

Sorry you are having all these frustrations, @Chaitali   I have also been getting slower since my PR in 2015, although I'm pretty sure there is no mystery for me... inconsistent training in 2016, injury in 2017, and ~25 lbs in the wrong direction.


----------



## PCFriar80

Chaitali said:


> Ugh... I'm going to take a moment to be a negative nelly... but I'm really discouraged with running at the moment.  I started running in 2014, was always slow but saw improvements in my speed through 2016.  My first half marathon was 2:57 and my half marathon PR in December of 2016 was 2:50 (about 13 minutes per mile average).  I also had a 5k and 10k PR in 2016 so it was a good running year.
> 
> But since then, I've just been getting progressively slower and slower and I'm not sure why.  I didn't train consistently in the beginning of 2016 but starting in June 2016, I upped my running from 3 times per week to 4 times per week.  I do speed work and I run hills.  I strength train.  And I still just keep getting slower.  I started training for my first marathon (WDW 2018) and training went fairly well.  Got in my 20 miler and everything.  But I was swept a bit past mile 20 since I was behind pace due to knee problems. My half marathons last year were 3:10 and 3:19, a pretty drastic difference from the year before.
> 
> I had some tendinitis at the beginning of this year after the marathon so I haven't run for 4 weeks.  I tried again this past weekend, just 2 miles, and it was an average of 17:30 per mile.  Plus my heart rate was high.  40% was in zone 4.  I can walk faster than that!  I don't understand why I can feel like I'm working so hard but barely moving forward.  It makes me wonder if there's something physically going wrong that I'm unaware of.  I do have thyroid problems but I've been on medication for that for a long time and those numbers are normal on my blood tests.  My most recent blood test did show high cholesterol and low vitamin D.  I have started taking a Vitamin D supplement.
> 
> I guess I'm partly venting and partly looking for any tips.  Can anyone think of other reasons that people may have a drastic slow down like this?  I did turn 40 last year and I had gained some weight (7 pounds since my half marathon PR).  Obviously I am working on losing weight, mainly for the purpose of getting my cholesterol down.  I guess I should probably re-evaluate my running form too since clearly, the effort I'm putting in is going somewhere but it doesn't sound like it's going forward.  It's just frustrating to feel like I'm working hard and doing the right things but continuing to get slower, to the point where I can walk faster.  And if I can walk faster, what's the point in running?



I have no expert advice, but would like to offer some encouragement and other things to consider as factors for slowing down.  You mentioned blood tests for your thyroid, but was wondering if you need a more comprehensive blood analysis to check for anemia and other deficiencies in your blood stream.  There are also some outside factors; lack of sleep, stress, diet, etc. that could be a factor in your situation.  Have you considered some cross-training to give yourself a break from running?  Maybe a different route with less hills and new scenery?  A running partner or coach that can help with your pace? 

Whatever it is, try to be patient in your approach.  Don't give up.  Modify your schedule and build in some checkpoints to track progress.  It may take some time but the benefits will come.  Most importantly, health checkup first and go from there.  Good luck!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I haven't ran in any terrible race conditions. My last Turkey Trot it was kind of windy. I felt like the Wine & Dine last year was humid, but that's because I was coming from the West Coast. But back when I was in the Navy, I had to do a wreath laying ceremony on Memorial Day in my Dress Whites and it started POURING rain on me. I was soaked. You could see through my uniform. Not fun...

BTTBQOTD: Bacon. Crispy. Oven baked. And it can't be from any other animal than a pig, otherwise it isn't really bacon. I'm looking at you "turkey bacon". I like italian crumbled sausage on my pizza sometimes. (All these bonus questions just make me hungry or thirsty. Where do I go from here tomorrow?!)

Congrats @BikeFan and @Wendy98 on completing that monster of a race in those weather conditions!!!!



ZellyB said:


> Lastly, do any of us really have a point when we post on here?


Nope. Haha.


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> *Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?
> 
> *Bonus QOTD:* Bacon, sausage, or neither?



My local "Hypothermic Half-Marathon" appropriately named 2 years ago was the worst. It was -22 degrees F ( I did the conversion from the -30 celsius) with the wind chill. It was 4x up and down an out and back course (with a small 1.1K addition to the finsih). The "out" portion was into the wind, which were gusting 40KM/hr. The return was sunny, so gave you a little reprieve to "warm up". It still stands as my best 1/2 finish, simply because I was so eager to be done!

BACON all the way!!


----------



## Chaitali

@michigandergirl @Miranda @PCFriar80 Thanks!  Duh, I didn't even think of iron.  I guess I should ask my doctor for a more comprehensive blood test.  I feel like I haven't been sleeping as well in the last year or two and have been wondering if I'm coming up on peri-menopause or something.  I have no idea but I'm thinking turning 40 probably is coming with some hormonal changes, but I'm on hormonal birth control due to PCOS so I don't even know if that's possible.  I guess that's another question for my doctor.  And diet is definitely not on the right track, though I've made recent improvements there.  Unfortunately, last year I fell into the trap of I'm training for a marathon, I can eat anything!  Thanks for the ideas of things to look into.

As far as cross training, it's generally been running and strength training (body pump) at the gym with some yoga vidoes here and there.  Last year, as marathon training increased, I have to admit that cross training decreased.  Any recommendations from people for cross training?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?



2017 Disneyland Half. It was SO DANG HOT, and they delayed the start so tha didn’t help anything either. I run in the middle of the day in Texas, but even this race crushed me because of the heat.

Bonus question - neither. I don’t really like breakfast unless it’s a breakfast taco, a chicken biscuit or brunch.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> 2017 Disneyland Half. It was SO DANG HOT, and they delayed the start so tha didn’t help anything either. I run in the middle of the day in Texas, but even this race crushed me because of the heat.
> 
> Bonus question - neither. I don’t really like breakfast unless it’s a breakfast taco, a chicken biscuit or brunch.



Who said anything about breakfast? Bacon is bacon and is good any time of the day. It's especially good in a maple bacon smoked Old Fashioned.


----------



## Sailormoon2

FFigawi said:


> It's especially good in a maple bacon smoked Old Fashioned


It is exactly this magical versatility of bacon that makes it top of my list


----------



## KevM

FFigawi said:


> Who said anything about breakfast? Bacon is bacon and is good any time of the day. It's especially good in a maple bacon smoked Old Fashioned.



Bacon wrapped scallops.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Who said anything about breakfast? Bacon is bacon and is good any time of the day. It's especially good in a maple bacon smoked Old Fashioned.



That’s brown liquor ... #nope


----------



## JBinORL

Worst race weather would be one of three options: 1) 2014 Navy Nautical 10 Miler. Never been so hot and humid during a run before in my life. Just awful. 2) 2014 Bluff City 10k: horrible storms and downpours led the race director to almost cancel completely, but it went on and we all got absolutely soaked; at least it wasn't cold. 3) 2011 First Flight 5k: Very very cold and windy/rainy, definitely wasn't dressed appropriate. My age group ended up only having five runners and I finished 4th, yet had I not run with the girl I was dating at the time, I could have easily come in second. Grr...


----------



## Krandor

ATTQOTD : Hot Chocolate Atlanta.  It was so brutally cold.  It was supposed to be so cold that the day before the race they increased the time requirements for the 15k from 15 min/mile to a 13 min/mile to get people off the course quicker (and yes many many people complaiend about that).  brrrr.   Winchill was in the teens which for georgia is really really cold.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> That’s brown liquor ... #nope



But #teambrown


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Hmm... for _me_, the worst was W&D 2014, aka Splash & Dash. The race itself was fine: I had fun running in the rain! But the temp drop was too much for my FL blood and I absolutely froze from the finish to an EP restroom, where I finally was able to get into warm, dry clothes. And I have Raynaud's Syndrome, so the hives were an extra layer of fun. But I'd guess the conditions at TOT 2012 were the worst I've run in in general/for other people. The heat was okay for me because I was acclimated, but I've never seen so many others so messed up during/after a race.

Bonus: Neither - blech! No breakfast meat. Unless it's veggie bacon, and then I'm all in.


----------



## Krandor

ATTQOTD : I have another bad one as well.  Innaugural Avengers.  A noreaster wind came through day of the race and the wind was horrible.  Mile markers down on the ground.  One mile marker they took the clock out and just put it on the ground.   Volunteers couldn't even pour water into cups.  Then the section of the course that was beside this river with sand.  That sand became projectiles and hurt like hell.  When I finished and go the festival/reunion area they were kicking people out of there and into the parking lots. I think I saw a porta potty getting blown accross the lot which was likely the reason.  Just insane winds and conditions.


----------



## jennamfeo

My CPA finally got back to us with our taxes and I was expecting to owe money, per usual, but not like this. Maybe I won't be doing Dopey. Hahahahahahha. I need a drink.


----------



## PCFriar80

jennamfeo said:


> My CPA finally got back to us with our taxes and I was expecting to owe money, per usual, but not like this. Maybe I won't be doing Dopey. Hahahahahahha. I need a drink.


You'll forget all about it by June 1st.  The taxes that is, not the drink.


----------



## jennamfeo

PCFriar80 said:


> You'll forget all about it by June 1st.  The taxes that is, not the drink.


Maybe THAT'S why registration was delayed....


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> Maybe THAT'S why registration was delayed....


I never even thought about that! (Our taxes have to be filed by March 1. bleh. I hate paying taxes.) I feel like this could almost work against rD though as so many people get tax returns.


----------



## jmasgat

Okay....after 2-1/2 days of no power (can you say "sleeping in a 49 degree house"?), we finally got power back......within an hour after I finally caved and made a non-refundable hotel reservation.  I don't care.  I am home, the house is warming, and I caught up on the thread.

ATTQOTD:  I have no race that I can say the weather was dreadful.  But then, I have an awful memory and like childbirth, some things are soon forgotten.

And bacon.....although ever since I started following Esther the Wonder Pig, I feel guilt.


----------



## TheHamm

Keels said:


> That’s brown liquor ... #nope



'Clear Alcohols are for Rich Women on Diets" -Ron Swanson


----------



## roxymama

TheHamm said:


> 'Clear Alcohols are for Rich Women on Diets" -Ron Swanson



"Half the day I wonder if it's too late for coffee.  The other half I wonder if it's too early for alchohol."  - Ron Swanson


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I only have a handful of races and have had great weather each time.  I'm sure I just jinxed us all.

Bonus: Bacon for life.  Breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I've only done one real race, it was cold but otherwise pretty nice. Honestly  I was so excited it could have been a hurricane and I still would have been smiling and thinking it wasn't too bad.

Bonus: Eh. Depends on my mood. Either way it has to be turkey. Crispy turkey bacon or turkey sausage. I don't really like pork all that much.


----------



## Novatrix

roxymama said:


> "Half the day I wonder if it's too late for coffee.  The other half I wonder if it's too early for alchohol."  - Ron Swanson



So Parks and Recreation is on Netflix. You've inspired me to watch it.


----------



## roxymama

Novatrix said:


> So Parks and Recreation is on Netflix. You've inspired me to watch it.



It's nice to know I inspire people


----------



## BikeFan

Thanks to everyone for the congratulations, and congratulations to @Wendy98 for finishing yesterday as well.  Looking at the race stats, the 95.5% finish rate is amazing given the conditions.  I finally caught up with several friends, and one had to drop out at mile 18 due to the conditions.  Another spent 45 minutes in the med tent at mile 21 with hypothermia, but as soon as they got her body temperature back up and released her, she went right back out there to finish!  At the finish she again had to be treated for hypothermia, but at least she crossed the line.  Crazy, but I get it.  At least the Darkside Half this weekend can't possibly be worse.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Worst conditions were the first Heat Wave Warning weather of the season, nobody was accustomed,  at my first race ever: 10k Tour du Lac Brome 2017. I learnt a lot, especially when to push and when to assess whether it is too much. I did make the time I was hoping for, passed the finish line and went to the med tent asking if they could please cool me down. 

Bonus: Bacon but could live without.


----------



## TheHamm

Having now injured myself on a run, I feel like a legit runner. I may look less legit wearing safety glasses in case of hail. #puremichigan

I was running too hard to sing an improv, stylized, curse filled version of Hail to the Victors, so I knew I wasn’t being lazy out there fueled by my irritation.

I now feel justified in buying a hat (I have safety glasses covered) but upon reviewing the post a few pages back, there were few details from those who were in the ‘yes to hats’ camp. Any specific loves or hates of your running hats?


----------



## KevM

TheHamm said:


> I now feel justified in buying a hat (I have safety glasses covered) but upon reviewing the post a few pages back, there were few details from those who were in the ‘yes to hats’ camp. Any specific loves or hates of your running hats?



My current choice of hat is Arc'teryx Calvus cap.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> That’s brown liquor ... #nope



brown liquor is tasty.


----------



## beatlecat42

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: If you were to get free entry into a World Marathon Major race of your choice (including airfare and hotel), which one would you choose? Is this a race you've run before or one you'd be running for the first time?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD (continuing with our beverage theme): Coffee. Let's talk coffee. Do you drink it? How much? How often? What's your favorite coffee? *



I don't see any marathons in my future...but if I were to make the jump, instead of one of the majors, I'd probably choose Athens...30+ years of brainwashing by my mother that the "real" marathon goes Marathon --> Athens would do that.  (plus, you finish in the old marble Olympic stadium, which is fantastic).  Because why go easy?  

Ugh, coffee   Just the smell of it makes me gag.  Again, I blame my mother, who has been mainlining the stuff since she was 14 (and since she grew up in Europe, she means the real strong stuff, not this "watered down Americano nonsense").



rteetz said:


> Good morning!
> 
> *Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?
> 
> *Bonus QOTD:* Bacon, sausage, or neither?



I try not to do things in awful weather...really, the worst conditions have been extreme heat and humidity; Baltimore Running Festival last year had red flags flying the entire duration of the races.  Brutal heat, Baltimore humidity, and little shade on-course was a rough go of things.

Neither.  (if anything, occasionally sausage).  Although I do like the smell of Canadian bacon cooking, reminds me of dad cooking it up for himself at the holidays.  And I'm firmly team Knope/Swanson in that you can have breakfast food for any meal.  Yum.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: My most miserable race experience was back in March. Thankfully no rain but wind gusts of 20mph and faster the entire race. It only got worse when the course took us right off the beach were the wind just felt brutal. It blew from every direction except a tailwind. 

Bonus question: As Ron Swanson said, “give me all your bacon and eggs. Please and thank you.”


----------



## Waiting2goback

KSellers88 said:


> I *think* that you can request an Elite bib and/or they offer Elite bibs to runners who qualify with a certain time. There is a girl I follow on Instagram that did not run this year, but got an Olympic qualifying time at CIM and she posted a picture where they had sent her an offer to be an Elite. I asked my husband if we were related to her (and of course his response was "WHO?" )! Maybe some of her speed could rub off on me or she could become my virtual training partner or something! LOL. Absolutely amazing!



Is her name Amanda?   She lives in TX and has 3 boys?   If so, I follow her too. I was thinking of her yesterday. If she ran she could have been the second place finisher, that's how fast she runs too. 



Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for all you running shoe experts. I have 3 weeks until my next marathon and run 6 days a week. I have 2 pairs of shoes I have been alternating with, one with 300 miles on them and one with 60ish miles on them. Yesterday I ran in the 300 mile ones at my 10k pace for 5.5 miles and last night and today my hips are killing me. I'm pretty sure it is the shoes. There is zero possibility for a new pair of shoes before my race. So my question is, is it better to keep running in the 300 mile shoes and alternating them with the others or run every day in the 60 mile pair? I started alternating shoes based on comments and discussions on here about the benefit of giving my shoes time to "bounce back"?



I would try the 300 milers for one more run.  If you get pain again retire those shoes and go with the new ones.



Chaitali said:


> Ugh... I'm going to take a moment to be a negative nelly... but I'm really discouraged with running at the moment.  I started running in 2014, was always slow but saw improvements in my speed through 2016.  My first half marathon was 2:57 and my half marathon PR in December of 2016 was 2:50 (about 13 minutes per mile average).  I also had a 5k and 10k PR in 2016 so it was a good running year.
> 
> But since then, I've just been getting progressively slower and slower and I'm not sure why.  I didn't train consistently in the beginning of 2016 but starting in June 2016, I upped my running from 3 times per week to 4 times per week.  I do speed work and I run hills.  I strength train.  And I still just keep getting slower.  I started training for my first marathon (WDW 2018) and training went fairly well.  Got in my 20 miler and everything.  But I was swept a bit past mile 20 since I was behind pace due to knee problems. My half marathons last year were 3:10 and 3:19, a pretty drastic difference from the year before.
> 
> I had some tendinitis at the beginning of this year after the marathon so I haven't run for 4 weeks.  I tried again this past weekend, just 2 miles, and it was an average of 17:30 per mile.  Plus my heart rate was high.  40% was in zone 4.  I can walk faster than that!  I don't understand why I can feel like I'm working so hard but barely moving forward.  It makes me wonder if there's something physically going wrong that I'm unaware of.  I do have thyroid problems but I've been on medication for that for a long time and those numbers are normal on my blood tests.  My most recent blood test did show high cholesterol and low vitamin D.  I have started taking a Vitamin D supplement.
> 
> I guess I'm partly venting and partly looking for any tips.  Can anyone think of other reasons that people may have a drastic slow down like this?  I did turn 40 last year and I had gained some weight (7 pounds since my half marathon PR).  Obviously I am working on losing weight, mainly for the purpose of getting my cholesterol down.  I guess I should probably re-evaluate my running form too since clearly, the effort I'm putting in is going somewhere but it doesn't sound like it's going forward.  It's just frustrating to feel like I'm working hard and doing the right things but continuing to get slower, to the point where I can walk faster.  And if I can walk faster, what's the point in running?



When was your last physical?   I would get checked out by the doctor to make sure everything is ok.  You mentioned your HR was high.  You wear a HRM while you run?  



PCFriar80 said:


> I have no expert advice, but would like to offer some encouragement and other things to consider as factors for slowing down.  You mentioned blood tests for your thyroid, but was wondering if you need a more comprehensive blood analysis to check for anemia and other deficiencies in your blood stream.  There are also some outside factors; lack of sleep, stress, diet, etc. that could be a factor in your situation.  Have you considered some cross-training to give yourself a break from running?  Maybe a different route with less hills and new scenery?  A running partner or coach that can help with your pace?
> 
> Whatever it is, try to be patient in your approach.  Don't give up.  Modify your schedule and build in some checkpoints to track progress.  It may take some time but the benefits will come.  Most importantly, health checkup first and go from there.  Good luck!



I agree with PCFriar80, most important thing is, you don't give up!   Fighting through the discouraging times is very important.  



Chaitali said:


> @michigandergirl @Miranda @PCFriar80 Thanks!  Duh, I didn't even think of iron.  I guess I should ask my doctor for a more comprehensive blood test.  I feel like I haven't been sleeping as well in the last year or two and have been wondering if I'm coming up on peri-menopause or something.  I have no idea but I'm thinking turning 40 probably is coming with some hormonal changes, but I'm on hormonal birth control due to PCOS so I don't even know if that's possible.  I guess that's another question for my doctor.  And diet is definitely not on the right track, though I've made recent improvements there.  Unfortunately, last year I fell into the trap of I'm training for a marathon, I can eat anything!  Thanks for the ideas of things to look into.
> 
> As far as cross training, it's generally been running and strength training (body pump) at the gym with some yoga vidoes here and there.  Last year, as marathon training increased, I have to admit that cross training decreased.  Any recommendations from people for cross training?



Lots of people who train for marathons gain weight because they feel they can eat anything.  I would also add the type of food you eat can make you feel tired and sluggish too.  For example, gluten is known for making people feel sluggish even when they aren't allergic to it.  Or just eating junk food in general.  If you have put in 7 pounds you might want to look at WHAT your eating as well as quantity of food eaten in general of course.


----------



## doctorintheTARDIS

A little plug-- if you want a little of the Dark Side/Run Disney life in your life this weekend and are not running, I'm going to be covering it on my Instagram

I don't have the guts or selfishness to be this shameless, so please don't feel the need to follow me. But if you'd like to see pictures and such.... I'll be posting them


----------



## Novatrix

TheHamm said:


> Having now injured myself on a run, I feel like a legit runner. I may look less legit wearing safety glasses in case of hail. #puremichigan
> I now feel justified in buying a hat (I have safety glasses covered) but upon reviewing the post a few pages back, there were few details from those who were in the ‘yes to hats’ camp. Any specific loves or hates of your running hats?



If you're looking for a cheaper option, the Headsweats Supervisor Sun Visor is incredibly comfortable with a wide variety of colors.


----------



## BikeFan

TheHamm said:


> I now feel justified in buying a hat (I have safety glasses covered) but upon reviewing the post a few pages back, there were few details from those who were in the ‘yes to hats’ camp. Any specific loves or hates of your running hats?



I always run with a baseball-style runner's hat, regardless of the temperature, for several reasons: 

1. I sweat. A LOT.  The hat does a decent job of keeping the sweat out of my eyes, mostly.  
2.  The hat's brim keeps the sun out of my eyes also, so I'm not squinting the whole run.  I usually wear glasses for all waking hours but don't run with them, so my vision during a run is impaired enough that I don't need the sun in my eyes to make it worse.  
3.  When it rains, the hat's brim also keeps the rain out of my eyes.  On days like Boston on Monday, it's a definite advantage to have some protection for your eyes when the rain is absolutely pounding you.  See above.  

As for brands, I've got several hats I use, and don't really have a favorite brand.  Just make sure the hat is comfortable on your head, has some venting to allow heat to escape, and has a good brim for some eye protection.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Chaitali

@Waiting2goback Thanks for the insight!  I did start running with a heart rate monitor last year in order to try to make sure my easy runs really are easy.  I think I was doing a lot of running in zone 3 before.  Part of me feels like that may have contributed to me getting slower but it may just be coincidental timing since I know for most people, running slower on easy days is actually an important part of training.  I will definitely go back to my doctor for a full check up.  I saw her in January but she only tested for known problems, i.e. thyroid, cholesterol and vitamin D.  I don't think she did a full blood analysis.

ETA and good point on the food.  I generally eat pretty healthy, lots of vegetables and whole foods.  But there have been too many sweets sneaking in and they've become too regular instead of a rare treat.


----------



## LdyStormy76

TheHamm said:


> I now feel justified in buying a hat (I have safety glasses covered) but upon reviewing the post a few pages back, there were few details from those who were in the ‘yes to hats’ camp. Any specific loves or hates of your running hats?



I need four things: comfortable to wear, quick dry, washable and packable.  My current one is made by Brooks.


----------



## KSellers88

Waiting2goback said:


> Is her name Amanda?   She lives in TX and has 3 boys?   If so, I follow her too. I was thinking of her yesterday. If she ran she could have been the second place finisher, that's how fast she runs too.



Yes! That is her. I was thinking the exact same thing, she definitely could have placed.


----------



## camaker

LdyStormy76 said:


> I need four things: comfortable to wear, quick dry, washable and packable.  My current one is made by Brooks.



Check out the Headsweats race hats.  They meet all the requirements (except maybe packable, but they pack up pretty small).  I like them so much I've got like 8 of them in different colors so I can match them to the rest of my outfit...


----------



## KingLlama

I just bought my first "running hat" yesterday at Wal-Mart, because I am a basic running simpleton.


----------



## PrincessV

camaker said:


> Check out the Headsweats race hats.  They meet all the requirements (except maybe packable, but they pack up pretty small).  I like them so much I've got like 8 of them in different colors so I can match them to the rest of my outfit...


+1 for Headsweats hats! I can even wear them when it's cold (down to 30* - as cold as it usually gets here in FL!) with a fleece ear cover over them.


----------



## hauntedcity

*Today's QOTD:* After watching Boston yesterday and seeing several elite runners struggle or drop out, what are the worst conditions you have ever ran a race in?

Just last month, in the Sam Costa Half Marathon in Carmel, IN.  The race started off great, and I was on PR pace for the first 9 miles... until the snow started to stick... and then turn to mush... and get slippery... and the wind started howling...
I didn't drop out, though!  

*Bonus QOTD:* Bacon, sausage, or neither?

uh... let's go with facon?


----------



## jennamfeo

Sorry for the delay, good morning from AZ -- I just got to work!* 

QOTD: Let's talk about fueling while training. If you are on a DopeyBadger Plan(TM), then you have probably had a day where he scheduled in Nutrition during a long run. In what ways do you practice fueling while training? Do you practice exactly what you would eat on a race day? Do you bring your own fuel during race day or just go with what the race supplies on the course?
*
When I train, I don't practice exactly to the race day, like I don't eat breakfast like I would on a race day, but when I am scheduled to work on fueling on my training plan, then I usually have a Honey Stinger waffle before my run and bring a Gu with me to take half way through. I usually always bring my own fuel for during a race unless I know they will have the brand I like on course. The less stuff I have to carry with me the better. 
*
Bonus QOTD: Pineapple on Pizza - yes or no?
*
This is such a controversial thing, I can't wait to see the answers. But I am a lover of Pepperoni and Pineapple on my pizza. YUM.

I nominate @KSellers88 for tomorrow's QOTD!


----------



## hauntedcity

PrincessV said:


> +1 for Headsweats hats! I can even wear them when it's cold (down to 30* - as cold as it usually gets here in FL!) with a fleece ear cover over them.



+2 for Headsweats hats!  The visors are too tight for my big ol' noggin, though. Squeeeeezy.

My most frequently worn hat is my 2016 Dark Side Challenge cap, which I just wore through the Indiana hurricane on Sunday.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Chaitali said:


> @Waiting2goback Thanks for the insight!  I did start running with a heart rate monitor last year in order to try to make sure my easy runs really are easy.  I think I was doing a lot of running in zone 3 before.  Part of me feels like that may have contributed to me getting slower but it may just be coincidental timing since I know for most people, running slower on easy days is actually an important part of training.  I will definitely go back to my doctor for a full check up.  I saw her in January but she only tested for known problems, i.e. thyroid, cholesterol and vitamin D.  I don't think she did a full blood analysis.
> 
> ETA and good point on the food.  I generally eat pretty healthy, lots of vegetables and whole foods.  But there have been too many sweets sneaking in and they've become too regular instead of a rare treat.



Actually, the HRM may be the issue but on the reverse.  Yes, you may have been running faster before you got it but you might have been running in zone 3 as you said, so of course you would be faster if you were pushing yourself.  Zone 2 is meant to be easy but over time it makes the heart more efficient while being less taxing on the body.    I think after you get the check up and get all your blood work, once you get the all clear from the doctor then focusing on Zone 2 might be the key.  

I have been struggling lately myself.  I am now admitting that I slacked for the last 18 months and blamed it on my injury.  But I remember when I was in my best shape I was doing low 8:00 pace and my HR would take forever to get into Zone 2 on my easy runs, which back then were in the 9:00 pace.  Now I am looking for an ambulance at 10:00 pace.  The point is, I know I can get there again and I know you can get where you want to be too.



KSellers88 said:


> Yes! That is her. I was thinking the exact same thing, she definitely could have placed.



I love her.  She's a machine.  3 kids, mid 30's and she is built out of stone.  What I love the most is her positive messages and the fact she is so humble about her achievements.  I recently stopped following someone else because while she was equally impressive for her age, she felt like she was so full of herself and I just couldn't take it anymore.




jennamfeo said:


> Sorry for the delay, good morning from AZ -- I just got to work!*
> 
> QOTD: Let's talk about fueling while training. If you are on a DopeyBadger Plan(TM), then you have probably had a day where he scheduled in Nutrition during a long run. In what ways do you practice fueling while training? Do you practice exactly what you would eat on a race day? Do you bring your own fuel during race day or just go with what the race supplies on the course?
> *
> When I train, I don't practice exactly to the race day, like I don't eat breakfast like I would on a race day, but when I am scheduled to work on fueling on my training plan, then I usually have a Honey Stinger waffle before my run and bring a Gu with me to take half way through. I usually always bring my own fuel for during a race unless I know they will have the brand I like on course. The less stuff I have to carry with me the better.
> *
> Bonus QOTD: Pineapple on Pizza - yes or no?
> *
> This is such a controversial thing, I can't wait to see the answers. But I am a lover of Pepperoni and Pineapple on my pizza. YUM.
> 
> I nominate @KSellers88 for tomorrow's QOTD!



I LOVVVVE Pineapple pizza.  My FAVE!

This is an interesting question for me.  While I have admittedly been slacking lately when I was in my best shape I realize I had no plan for fuel.  I would only take in something when I was hungry, which is probably too late.  I wonder if this kept me from having even better times.  Once I get back to where I want to be I need to pay more attention to this I think.


----------



## hauntedcity

jennamfeo said:


> Sorry for the delay, good morning from AZ -- I just got to work!*
> 
> QOTD: Let's talk about fueling while training. If you are on a DopeyBadger Plan(TM), then you have probably had a day where he scheduled in Nutrition during a long run. In what ways do you practice fueling while training? Do you practice exactly what you would eat on a race day? Do you bring your own fuel during race day or just go with what the race supplies on the course?
> 
> Bonus QOTD: Pineapple on Pizza - yes or no?*



At this point, I'm pretty set in my fueling ways. For anything over 6 miles, I'll have a gel every 4 miles.  I'll usually have my race day breakfast of bagel and peanut butter for those days, too.  I'll usually bring my own fuel to supplement what's available on the course, but I've learned you can't always trust a race.  The Monumental Half Marathon in Indianapolis is notorious for running out of gels halfway through the runners.  

Pineapple pizza?  Sure.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I try to fuel the same for a race as I do in training (which includes bringing my own fuelds), but I have a tendency to forget to fuel during races and then remember like a mile later. Oops?

ATTBQOTD: Ew. I also dont like pineapple in general, but mostly ... ew.


----------



## Jules76126

I don't currently take fuel. My stomach is super sensitive so I am always loathe to try anything far from home. I know I will need to start doing the fueling thing as my mileage creeps up. I will probably try out different things and stick with whatever works best. And that may be gummy bears - who knows 

No Pineapple Pizza. I am a purist and prefer cheese always.


----------



## SarahDisney

Jules76126 said:


> I don't currently take fuel. My stomach is super sensitive so I am always loathe to try anything far from home. I know I will need to start doing the fueling thing as my mileage creeps up. I will probably try out different things and stick with whatever works best. And that may be gummy bears - who knows



I use a few different fuels, but one of them is straight up jelly beans that I buy at Costco. I've never tried gummy bears, but they'd probably work too. Candy is an awesome fuel.


----------



## PCFriar80

No fuel, no pineapple! 

 I'm trying to streamline my responses, like my training!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  If it's a run that is long enough to require fuel, we typically do what we do for races.  It isn't necessarily exactly what we would do on race day because, honestly, we switch things up sometimes, but it's typically pretty close.  We'll eat something before we leave usually (maybe a piece of toast or something) and then fuel throughout the run as needed like we would during a race.  We are actually a lot more particular about ensuring we have enough fluids (electrolyte drink in particular) than we are about fuel per se.

Bonus:  Pineapple is a yes.  I don't typically choose it on pizza or seek it out, but if presented with pineapple on pizza, I like it well enough.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> *QOTD: Let's talk about fueling while training. If you are on a DopeyBadger Plan(TM), then you have probably had a day where he scheduled in Nutrition during a long run. In what ways do you practice fueling while training? Do you practice exactly what you would eat on a race day? Do you bring your own fuel during race day or just go with what the race supplies on the course?
> 
> Bonus QOTD: Pineapple on Pizza - yes or no?*


I don't really practice nutrition so much and I probably should. I stick to mainly sports beans because those work for me. I will keep water on my curb or something since I do loops around my neighborhood. I also do clif shots from time to time but those aren't my favorite. Most of my races are runDisney so I look at what they have on course. I don't usually eat anything unless it is more than a 10K because I don't feel the need. 

Bonus: Absolutely not.


----------



## PrincessV

jennamfeo said:


> QOTD: Let's talk about fueling while training. If you are on a DopeyBadger Plan(TM), then you have probably had a day where he scheduled in Nutrition during a long run. In what ways do you practice fueling while training? Do you practice exactly what you would eat on a race day? Do you bring your own fuel during race day or just go with what the race supplies on the course?


ATTQOTD: Same fueling all the time, whether training or racing - Tailwind (or on-course Powerade at rD races) in my handheld bottle, plus a gel every hour. Keeps my chronically-low blood sugar from plunging badly and gels are the smallest, easiest to carry packaging I can find for 100 calories. Always bring my own, as you never know what a race will have or if they'll have enough!



> Bonus QOTD: Pineapple on Pizza - yes or no?


I'm okay with it, but it's a solid NO from my family, so it doesn't happen at my house, lol!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I only practice fueling if my runs go over 10 miles or so (or >100 minutes in @DopeyBadger land).  Once the need to fuel during a training run has been established, I fuel exactly like I would in a race.  I ensure that I have water with me to support uptake of the carbs and I will take a Huma gel every 35-40 minutes or so.  Huma gels and Honey Stinger gummies are all that I've found that won't upset my stomach while running.

BQOTD:  Love pineapple, but it doesn't belong on pizza.


----------



## cavepig

I use more gels in races than in training long runs.  I do practice it though just to make sure my stomach doesn't all of sudden decide it hates Clif gels.  On long runs I need something though & usually just Gatorade/Powerade is good enough with maybe one gel. Of course that depends on the weather when training, hotter I need more, cooler not as much.

Pineapple on Pizza is a nope for me!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: My long run & race fueling is almost always the same. For breakfast I have oatmeal and a banana and during the run I'll have a gel or two. Marathons are the exception though - after mile 16 anything goes! Pickle juice is divine!

Bonus: This is a timely question - I'm eating pizza with pineapple right now for lunch! And yes, it is controversial - my male coworker walked by and looked at my lunch in disgust and said, "what is it with you women and pineapple on pizza?"


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: My fueling is pretty well established now, I don't really need much "practice" per se.  I do it for long runs that are going to be > 90 minutes, and if I'm going to be fueling I do it about every 45 minutes, with Huma Gels, Honey Stingers, or Untappeds.  I do not breakfast practice like I would on a race day, though.  I usually eat something more substantial for breakfast before a race... oatmeal with peanut butter or toast and peanut butter and banana.  For long run days, I just grab a Larabar because I'm usually in a rush out the door so I'm not late because I farted around on my phone in bed for too long before getting up to get ready. 

ATTBQOTD: NO!  I love pineapple, but not on pizza.  As I posted on a reply to someone on FB when they posted about this Swedish Banana Pizza, "Fruit does not belong on pizza unless it is a tomato."


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
I am a terrible fueler. I practice on long runs and don't manage to fuel in races. I have a weird stomach.

Bonus: I do like it! It's not my all time favorite or anything, but I am not anti-pineapple. The best pizza is beef, green chilies and black olives.


----------



## jmasgat

I fuel for long runs and races (half/full)  the same way.  Light food 1-2 hr beforehand (a banana, or toast or oatmeal) and then gels every 45 minutes or so.  

I'll gladly eat pineapple on pizza if it is the sweet complement to a salty meat.  Pepperoni and pineapple is quite tasty.  Why would anyone have issues with pineapple? I mean, it's pizza.  We have morphed it into so many forms, all of them tasty in their own way. Which reminds me, I am making calzones for dinner and need to go get supplies......


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I'm clueless on nutrition. Learning a bunch today....

Bonus: never. Pineapple is delicious but has no place on my pizza.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Practice fueling at 8 miles or more.  I use gels and have experimented with caffeine vs non.  It seems what works for me is non-caffeine first gel or two (based on distance) and caffeine for final gel.  But not the super caffeinated ones, I kind of know the specific ones that have worked. Carrying the right amount of water for the gels was trial and error too.
Races - I've only used fuel for half marathons.  I've ran a few 15ks and brought "in case" gels but just those days never touched them.  Maybe they would have helped but I never felt "bad" during them.  
I will continue to bring my own for halfs...I know what brand has been okay for me.

BONUS:  YES PINEAPPLE!!! I often order ham, pineapple and black olives.  I also enjoy pineapple and green pepper.  It sounds weird, but it is not.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I will take water for runs longer than 10 miles most of the time, and in the warmer month, 7 miles or more.  For gels and the like, I will take on runs longer than 13 miles and take about the halfway point.   

For Halfs, I will take a gu at the start and than one somewhere around halfway.  I will take what the race offers in terms of water/Gatorade.  The only time I carried my own water was during a couple of Fulls that started off way too warm and humid, and I knew I would need all the water I could take in.  

BQOTD: NOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  I generally try to eat the same breakfast on training days as in race days.  For fueling on runs, if i’m Running over 75 mins I’ll use fuei use Gu.

Bonus ATTQOTD:  nope!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I'll practice fueling on long runs, but my stomach is pretty hit or miss on race day regardless of practice or how prepared I think I am.

Bonus: Pineapple is fine on pizza. Not something I seek out, but I won't say no. Additionally, I didn't keep track, but there better not be anyone in this thread who thought it was OK to put ketchup on a hot dog but is vehemently against pineapple on pizza. Not only are such opinions hypocritical and logically irreconcilable, they are also wrong.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Just water for under 10 miles, Tailwind for 10+ miles with gu chomps. 

Bonus question: Absolutely not. I love pineapple, but it doesn’t belong on a pizza!


----------



## PCFriar80




----------



## Bree

QOTD:  I train with the same exact stuff for race day.  Banana and cereal bar about an hour before every run.  I was using sports beans for fuel during the run, but they are hard to chew while running.  I'm now using Tailwind and take a sip or two every half mile on runs 10+ miles.  I learned after the 2017 PHM that I can't rely on the on course water stations.  I need more liquids than that so now I bring my own.

Bonus QOTD:  Yes to pineapple on pizza   Everyone else in my house thinks it's gross.  That's fine with me because that means I never have to share my pizza or the leftovers.  

Now I want pizza.


----------



## roxymama

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> I'll practice fueling on long runs, but my stomach is pretty hit or miss on race day regardless of practice or how prepared I think I am.
> 
> Bonus: Pineapple is fine on pizza. Not something I seek out, but I won't say no. Additionally, I didn't keep track, but there better not be anyone in this thread who thought it was OK to put ketchup on a hot dog but is vehemently against pineapple on pizza. Not only are such opinions hypocritical and logically irreconcilable, they are also wrong.



I doesn't really matter if people think it is ok to put ketchup on a hot dog.  You and me know that it is NOT OK.
I've often thought about putting mustard in a ketchup bottle at a picnic or bbq as a teaching moment for anyone who isn't properly educated on the subject.  

Also the real conversation regarding pineapple should be "should it always be on your pork/carnitas tacos" and the answer is YES...unless cilantro is involved...and then straight to the trash can.


----------



## Bree

Everytime I'm having guacamole with extra cilantro I think of all of you and giggle.


----------



## Barca33Runner

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: Practice fueling at 8 miles or more.  I use gels and have experimented with caffeine vs non.  It seems what works for me is non-caffeine first gel or two (based on distance) and caffeine for final gel.  But not the super caffeinated ones, I kind of know the specific ones that have worked. Carrying the right amount of water for the gels was trial and error too.
> Races - I've only used fuel for half marathons.  I've ran a few 15ks and brought "in case" gels but just those days never touched them.  Maybe they would have helped but I never felt "bad" during them.
> I will continue to bring my own for halfs...I know what brand has been okay for me.
> 
> BONUS:  YES PINEAPPLE!!! I often order ham, pineapple and black olives.  I also enjoy pineapple and green pepper.  It sounds weird, but it is not.



Pineapple and black olive pizza is amazing.


----------



## roxymama

Bree said:


> Everytime I'm having guacamole with extra cilantro I think of all of you and giggle.



Good, eat all of it...rid it from the world!!!


----------



## Chaitali

I generally have the same fueling for long runs as I do for race day.  I have toast and peanut butter before the run.  If it's more than 6 miles, I'll also take Clif Shot Blocks and starting around mile 3, I'll have a block every 20 minutes, which works out to around 100 calories per hour.

Oops... forgot to add in that I love pineapple on pizza   I'm also a fan of broccoli on pizza.  My husband thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> *Bonus QOTD: Pineapple on Pizza - yes or no?*



Ugh. No. Never.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: My long runs can occur at all times of the day, so there’s no standard pre-fueling for me. I kind of just take stuff based on how I feel at the moment, but I use same products for training that I do for racing. 

Speaking of fuel, DH is doing a Tailwind giveaway on Instagram soon (idk when, just know he took pics the other day). It looked like he had a whole bunch of the new recovery single packs. I’ll post his info when the giveaway is up for anyone interested. 

Bonus: I would not turn down a pizza with pineapple. It’s fine, but I’m more of a spicy fan than sweet, so I wouldn’t order it for myself. The Mexican pizza at Brixx gives me life.


----------



## KSellers88

Waiting2goback said:


> I love her.  She's a machine.  3 kids, mid 30's and she is built out of stone.  What I love the most is her positive messages and the fact she is so humble about her achievements.  I recently stopped following someone else because while she was equally impressive for her age, she felt like she was so full of herself and I just couldn't take it anymore.



Me too! I can only hope to remain active once I have kids, let alone achieve what she has! Unfortunately there is one I follow currently that I feel the same way about...almost everyone on Instagram is so supportive and encouraging, but there is one that is constantly talking about how "slow" she is running when she is still doing 8:00 miles. If that is slow, then I am a snail. LOL.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I only fuel on long runs of over 8 miles or at a race, Half marathon or longer. I eat a Kind bar about an hour before same long runs and races. I will carry a Kind bar and eat half every hour for the first 2 hours. I was carrying more but they are too bulky so I switched to one Kind bar then Jelly Belly's. The Sport Beans upset my stomach if I use them for too long.

BQOTD: I love Pineapple but not on my pizza! I also eat ketchup on my hot dogs, along with mayo. And I hate mustard.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I don't "practice" so much as know that for anything longer than 8, I need more than just water. Depending on the distance and weather, I'll either have a small nathan handheld with tailwind and one with water, or that plus clif bloks, or a hydration vest with water, the bloks, and the small nathan handheld with tailwind. 

BQOTD: Decidedly not.


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> Sorry for the delay, good morning from AZ -- I just got to work!*
> 
> QOTD: Let's talk about fueling while training. If you are on a DopeyBadger Plan(TM), then you have probably had a day where he scheduled in Nutrition during a long run. In what ways do you practice fueling while training? Do you practice exactly what you would eat on a race day? Do you bring your own fuel during race day or just go with what the race supplies on the course?
> *
> When I train, I don't practice exactly to the race day, like I don't eat breakfast like I would on a race day, but when I am scheduled to work on fueling on my training plan, then I usually have a Honey Stinger waffle before my run and bring a Gu with me to take half way through. I usually always bring my own fuel for during a race unless I know they will have the brand I like on course. The less stuff I have to carry with me the better.
> *
> Bonus QOTD: Pineapple on Pizza - yes or no?
> *
> This is such a controversial thing, I can't wait to see the answers. But I am a lover of Pepperoni and Pineapple on my pizza. YUM.
> 
> I nominate @KSellers88 for tomorrow's QOTD!



ATTQOTD: I basically eat the same thing for breakfast every day that I eat before races...a clif bar but I add in a Honey Stinger waffle and banana prior to runs. My during race fuel is Huma gels and Powerade or Gatorade. I am a creature of habit and pretty much stick to something once I find out that I like it.

Bonus: Y'all are going to think I am deprived. I've never had pineapple on pizza, but it sounds intriguing! LOL. Edited to add, I like ketchup on my hot dogs too. 

OMG! THE QOTD PRESSURE!  Let me figure out my question now.


----------



## Keels

TheHamm said:


> 'Clear Alcohols are for Rich Women on Diets" -Ron Swanson



Hmmmm ... maybe that's how I can justify the amount of Tito's and Bombay Sapphire I consumed this weekend?


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> I'll practice fueling on long runs, but my stomach is pretty hit or miss on race day regardless of practice or how prepared I think I am.
> 
> Bonus: Pineapple is fine on pizza. Not something I seek out, but I won't say no. Additionally, I didn't keep track, but there better not be anyone in this thread who thought it was OK to put ketchup on a hot dog but is vehemently against pineapple on pizza. Not only are such opinions hypocritical and logically irreconcilable, they are also wrong.



I'll go there.  I'm a hot dog minimalist.  Ketchup and raw chopped onions.  The perfect hot dog.


----------



## FredtheDuck

camaker said:


> I'll go there.  I'm a hot dog minimalist.  Ketchup and raw chopped onions.  The perfect hot dog.



I absolutely HATE hot dogs and refuse to eat them. I also don't really like ketchup, and I keep raw onions to a minimum because they make for some funky breath. So your perfect hot dog would be a hard pass for me : ).


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> I'll go there.  I'm a hot dog minimalist.  Ketchup and raw chopped onions.  The perfect hot dog.


I'll second this but also add sweet relish. 

I would rather eat a dry hotdog than one with musturd.  I just really don't like mustard.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Rather than pack them to bring home, I have a tendency to leave high mileage running shoes in my room if I am traveling for a race.  I did just that in January when I headed home from Dopey.  Imagine my surprise when I received this in the mail today, over three months later.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Hmmmm ... maybe that's how I can justify the amount of Tito's and Bombay Sapphire I consumed this weekend?



Maybe...


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Maybe...



Don't forget -  white wine is diet wine, and bubbles is just fancy mineral water.


----------



## Waiting2goback

KSellers88 said:


> Me too! I can only hope to remain active once I have kids, let alone achieve what she has! Unfortunately there is one I follow currently that I feel the same way about...almost everyone on Instagram is so supportive and encouraging, but there is one that is constantly talking about how "slow" she is running when she is still doing 8:00 miles. If that is slow, then I am a snail. LOL.



Nope, the one I stopped following would talk about how she took it easy in a race because her hamstring hurt or whatever and yet she was still running under 7:00/pace and she finished 2nd in her AG.  Hard to continue to follow someone that talks about taking it easy in being at 6:30 pace.  I put up with it as long as I did because she is my age.  I used to tell myself if she can do it in her 40's I can too.  But our situations are different and I just couldn't stomach it anymore.  I route for Amanda like crazy though.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Did anyone that went to marathon weekend happen to buy one of the black jackets?  I am looking for a shot of the front with the logo and cannot find one on-line.  I have only found shots of the back.


----------



## Keels

Waiting2goback said:


> Did anyone that went to marathon weekend happen to buy one of the black jackets?  I am looking for a shot of the front with the logo and cannot find one on-line.  I have only found shots of the back.



The one with “Aggressive Mickey” on the back?

This is the little logo on the front:


----------



## KSellers88

Waiting2goback said:


> Nope, the one I stopped following would talk about how she took it easy in a race because her hamstring hurt or whatever and yet she was still running under 7:00/pace and she finished 2nd in her AG.  Hard to continue to follow someone that talks about taking it easy in being at 6:30 pace.  I put up with it as long as I did because she is my age.  I used to tell myself if she can do it in her 40's I can too.  But our situations are different and I just couldn't stomach it anymore.  I route for Amanda like crazy though.



I am going to PM you because I think I know who it is. LOL. Unfollowed her as well...


----------



## Wendy98

Boston Marathon 2018

Well I think you all know the weather conditions by now.  Now take the image in your head and it was 10x worst than that.  I knew it would be a challenge going in and for the first time, wasn't looking forward to running Boston.  The day before the race I was just generally pissed off.  I was so angry that the weather was going to be what I remembered 2018 Boston for no matter what else I did over the weekend.  I was sad for all the first timers--this is not how it should be.  But in the end, I was going to go out there and run no matter what Mother Nature served up.

I took my jolly time catching the bus to Hopkinton.  I was starting and wave one but did not want to be out there longer than I needed to be.  DH always walks me to the buses and we say our goodbyes.  As usual I am an emotional mess.

 

Same old LONG ride to the start.  I was glad it was long because the bus was warm and dry, but happy to get to Hopkinton because I really had to go to the bathroom (no matter how many times I go before, it hit me 10 minutes into the ride--stupid nervous bladder).  Athletes Village is my least favorite place.  Because of the rain and temps, nobody could lay outside on the lawn and everyone was forced into one of the two tents if they wanted to be out of the weather.  This is where Boston failed this year--they put the tents over baseball fields and it was a disgusting, muddy mess.

 

Choice:  stay out in the rain and cold or trudge through the mud for no rain and not quite as cold.  I chose to go inside on the other side.  There were bodies everywhere and you could not move or walk.  They have volunteers with some pre-race food and drink and I was behind one of their tables.  I found a wooden pallet to stand on so I wouldn't sink into the mud.

 

An English man eventually joined me on it.  We both stood there, not talking, shivering, for about an hour and then they called our wave.  Normally I sit as much as possible in Athlete's Village, but the wind was whipping under the bottom of the tent.  My feet were soaked and so, so cold.  I started walking to my corral and wanted to use the bathroom one more time.  There is a huge bank of porta-potties in the CVS parking lot on the way.  People were disrobing left and right.  I think lots of people were questioning how much to take off.  Made it to my corral (3) and went over to the other side, near the back.  I made a last minute decision to ditch my cheap poncho--still don't know if that was the right thing to do.  They dropped the rope separating us from corral 4 and everyone starts pushing up.  It was the warmest I had been all morning.  Announced some male elite names, sang the anthem, and we were off.  It felt SO GOOD to be running.  My feet were completely numb by now and felt so funny.  I started to warm up and got the feeling back in my feet around mile 3-4.  They did not feel good.

The rain.  It NEVER stopped.  I knew this would be a slow marathon for me because of my recent injuries.  Regardless, I went out hard just like always and wanted to see how long it took before wheels started falling off.  Around mile 8, it started raining so hard--the kind of rain you have to pull over in traffic for because you can't see.  And then of course the wind.  My spirit was quickly breaking.  I knew I had 2 more hours of this.  My legs were numb by now and I was cold.  The one feeling in my leg that I could feel was my hamstring--it kept cramping.  By mile 11, I was slowing down.  I kept trying to live in the mile I was in and not think about how far I had.  I set my goal to get to the half way point.  Then it was to get to Newton and the hills.  I wanted to quit so many times.  I knew DH would be in Newton around mile 17.  I saw him but he never saw me.  I yelled his name but it is too loud to hear anything.  OMG, I wanted this to be over.  Every part of my body ached from the cold and wet.  There was a strong headwind the whole way.  For the first time ever, I wore a hat to keep the rain out of my eyes--good decision.  I was worried it would blow off but it would have had to work itself over the clump in back that was my hair.

I did not care about time or place.  It was all about survival and just finishing.  I thought about walking but I cannot walk in a marathon.  My legs would NEVER get going again.  Then I would be out in this hell hole even longer.  After I got to the top of Heartbreak Hill, I didn't care.  I am usually elated at this point because it is all downhill from here.  Nope, didn't care.  By mile 22, I could feel my form really sucking.  I was leaning way too far forward and was close to falling over.  It was probably the numb legs.  I started just getting through each mile.  The crowd support was picking up again (this was about 25% of what it was last year--can't say I blame them).  I did have one energy gel on course from the race.  It was so hard to get down.  I had to chew it because of the cold--it was so thick.  The last 3 miles I was on the edge of throwing up--I don't know what shock feels like, but maybe something along that?  Anyway, plodded through those last few.  I had a happy moment when I saw DH at Kenmore by the Citgo sign.  He never goes there because it is too crowded and it would take him too long to get to me when I am finished.  He said the subway was empty (Red Sox cancelled their game) and it was not crowded.  Finally, I made the 2 most glorious turns of any marathon, right on Hereford, left on Boylston.  That will never get old.  I crossed the finish line and could feel my legs giving out.  I chose to crash into a wall to keep myself upright.  Of course medical is all over you when you have trouble walking.  They were awesome and kept me walking to the next zone and then handed me off to that person.  After a couple minutes I could stand on my own and said I was fine.

You walk a bit to get your medal.  Most people stop at the first person they see, but I like to go towards the end so those volunteers get a chance.  Right when I was getting my medal, that hard, driving rain started again.  WTH?  Damn you weather!  Got my goodies and cape and was shivering so badly by now--everyone was.  Medics were being called left and right.  I saw a few people go down.  It took some time, but I found my way out and met DH (we always meet at The Four Seasons).  This is my normal "picture" spot, but I told him I was going into the hotel.  The hotel was so awesome!!  They had a line of employees and whenever a runner walked in, would applaud.  They were letting people camp out, change clothes, you name it.  I took off my wet shirt and put on my dry clothes.  An asian man came in next to us.  He had his gear check bag but could not open it because his hands were so cold.  I opened it for him.  Then I had trouble getting off the floor and he and DH helped me stand.  Then we started the wet, cold walk back to the hotel (about a mile).  

A few highlights:

 

 

I asked a volunteer in the tent at Athlete's village if they had any extra plastic gloves.  She gave me some and I put them over my gloves to keep them dry.  Eventually water got into the tips and I bit holes in them to drain it.

 

These stands at the finish are normally filled.  And the woman on the right?  I saw so many people wearing shower caps.  I have gotten so many ideas for the future from this race.

 

 

Official time:  3:18:27.  I am at peace with this.  My goal was under 3:20 when it was just my injuries I was dealing with.  I can work on fixing my time for a better wave/corral at one of the fall marathons.

 

We normally celebrate Marathon Monday with a drink at Bell in Hand Tavern.  No way was I going back out in that weather.  I took a scalding shower, got a Lyft to the airport, and we had a drink there.  I could NOT wait to get home.  I had not seen my kids since Thursday and was ready to lose it.  That was too long and I will not leave them that long again.

 

A few things:

Yes it sucked.  However, I like to throw myself into something like that every now and then to remind myself that I am a bad*$$ and I am stronger than I think.  No matter how much I want to quit.

I obviously need to figure out what to wear in monsoon weather.  I don't run in these conditions, so had no clue.  I was at Boston in 2015.  Weather was similar, but not as bad or as cold.

My stress reaction in my tibia seems healed for the most part.  The fibula?  Eh, not so much.  I can still find the sore spot so I know it is still there.  I have some swelling also.  I can even feel my sacrum (the bone I fractured last August).  I know it is fine, but I think I will always be aware of it.

My feet still feel odd.  It almost feels like I have something foreign in my shoes, but I don't.  It gets better each day, so hoping it goes away.

I went into this marathon very undertrained.  I started well, but then got injured.  My one and only 20 miler was in the middle of February.  I replaced almost all my runs in the last 3-4 weeks with elliptical.  While it is comparable to the cardio workout, elliptical running is NOT running.  My legs were not used to the long pounding that you build up to when running.  Besides my hamstring, my glutes were killing me!

I have resumed most normal activities (EXCEPT RUNNING).  I went to the gym yesterday and today.  Active recovery.  Plus, I have another marathon in 18 days.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Keels said:


> The one with “Aggressive Mickey” on the back?
> 
> This is the little logo on the front:
> 
> View attachment 317532



That's what I was looking for Keels, thank you.


----------



## rteetz

YOU ARE AWESOME @Wendy98! Congrats on Boston!


----------



## BikeFan

Great report, @Wendy98, and congratulations on finishing!  As one of the volunteers said, you're going to have an epic story out of that race!  

ATTQOTD: I've been experimenting with reducing my calorie intake in training and races, just because I hate fussing with gel packs and such when I'm really pushing hard.  I usually don't bring any food during training runs regardless of distance, and I've been slowly decreasing the number of gels I use in races.  I stopped taking any gels in halfs or shorter races, and my last two marathons I've taken one gel and whatever I find out on the course.  At Richmond last year, it was some gummy bears, and at Boston I split a chocolate chip cookie with my brother.  I'll also take a few cups of whatever sports drink is offered by the aid stations just to add a few more calories.  Overall, I think I've consumed 200 calories or less in some recent marathons and still hit my race targets, which is surprising.  Don't be afraid to try new things, folks!


----------



## Jules76126

BikeFan said:


> Great report, @Wendy98, and congratulations on finishing!  As one of the volunteers said, you're going to have an epic story out of that race!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I've been experimenting with reducing my calorie intake in training and races, just because I hate fussing with gel packs and such when I'm really pushing hard.  I usually don't bring any food during training runs regardless of distance, and I've been slowly decreasing the number of gels I use in races.  I stopped taking any gels in halfs or shorter races, and my last two marathons I've taken one gel and whatever I find out on the course.  At Richmond last year, it was some gummy bears, and at Boston I split a chocolate chip cookie with my brother.  I'll also take a few cups of whatever sports drink is offered by the aid stations just to add a few more calories.  Overall, I think I've consumed 200 calories or less in some recent marathons and still hit my race targets, which is surprising.  Don't be afraid to try new things, folks!



Glad to hear I won’t be the only one using gummy bears. I love them and they love me so it’s a win win when you have Gi issues. 

Congrats @Wendy98! The weather sucked this year but that has been most of the spring. Here’s hoping for better weather next year.


----------



## michigandergirl

Chaitali said:


> I'm also a fan of broccoli on pizza. My husband thinks I'm crazy.





Okay, I know I've been pretty vocal about liking just about everything, but this is where I draw the line!!!


----------



## michigandergirl

@Wendy98 You are bad*$$!!!! Nice job toughing it out.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  I fuel with a gu every 45 minutes to an hour.  The day before a long run, I make sure I don't eat bad but I still eat food normal to us.  I just won't go out and eat fried dishes and drink a lot.  

Bonus QOTD:  Back in college, I traveled overseas to Southern Africa.  This was this chain restaurant called Primi Piati! we went to three times at the local mall that served pizza along with alcohol in teapots.  One of the pizzas we would eat there had banana, pineapple and bacon.  It was one of the best pizzas I ever had.


----------



## cavepig

Amazing running @Wendy98  Those conditions looked awful, you are a bada$$!


----------



## jmasgat

@Wendy98  I love your race report.  It is so brutally honest. And you still ran a great race--no question. You win the QOTD from the other day as to worst weather you have ever raced in.



Wendy98 said:


> Finally, I made the 2 most glorious turns of any marathon, right on Hereford, left on Boylston.



I bought this shirt when I ran in 2011.  Unfortunately, it is really too small for me to run in and I think I have worn it once or twice.  But I won't throw it out.


----------



## flav

Thank you for the Boston recap @Wendy98 it really makes us feel like we were in your wet shoes! Congratulations!

ATTQOTD: 
I fuel for training runs longer than 90min. I use these for trying new fuels.
I really only practiced nutrition plans at my longest training runs, typically the last two long runs before tapering for a race.

For half-marathons: 
Breakfast three hours before: Two starch (ex two toasts with something one it), one coffee (with salt if missing), one milk, one fruit (ex banana), water
Snack one hour before: One starch (ex not too fat cookies) one fruit (ex apple sauce or juice)
Fueling during (three of my gels or gellies or dates at rougly 6k, 11k, 17k over the 21k distance) plus alternating water/Powerade stations.

Bonus: Pinapple on pizza, ok if offered.


----------



## camaker

[QUOTE="Dis_Yoda, post: 59107319, member: 192051”]
Bonus QOTD:  Back in college, I traveled overseas to Southern Africa.  This was this chain restaurant called Primi Piati! we went to three times at the local mall that served pizza along with alcohol in teapots.  One of the pizzas we would eat there had banana, pineapple and bacon.  It was one of the best pizzas I ever had.[/QUOTE]

I spent 2 months in Sendai, Japan when I was in college. One of the many culinary culture shocks was the difference in pizza toppings. One of the popular combinations was tuna, corn and octopus!


----------



## Z-Knight

in for Disneyland Paris Half - Sep 23
in for Warsaw Marathon - Sep 30
in for Athens Marathon - Nov 11
in for Dopey - Jan 2019

oh boy!!! 3 Marathons in 3 months...i feel like Kawauchi!!! except not as fast


----------



## SarahDisney

Hello Runners!

This week, we have the following people running races:

20 - @TinkerBellLiz - Star Wars Dark Side 5K (NG / N/A)
20 - @The Expert - Star Wars Dark Side 5K (NG / N/A)
20 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
20 - @Sleepless Knight - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
20 - @MissLiss279 - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
21 - @MissLiss279 - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
21 - @Sleepless Knight - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG / N/A)
21 - @TinkerBellLiz - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG / N/A) Challenge
21 - @The Expert - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG / N/A) Challenge
21 - @Dis_Yoda - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
21 - @Bree - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
21 - Mr. @PaDisneyCouple - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (1:00:00 / N/A)
21 - @JClimacus - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
21 - @BikeFan - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - @BikeFan - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - @JClimacus - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - Mr. @PaDisneyCouple - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
22 - Mrs. @PaDisneyCouple - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (Finish / N/A)
22 - @TinkerBellLiz - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Challenge
22 - @The Expert - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Challenge
22 - @Bree - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - @Sleepless Knight - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - @KingLlama - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - @MissLiss279 - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - @JM735 - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / NA)
22 - @roxymama - Naperville Women's Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
22 - @michigandergirl - Gazelle Girls Half Marathon (2:05:00 / N/A)
22 - @SarahDisney - Run as One (4M) Presented by JPMorgan Chase (45:00/ N/A)

If you'd like to update your goal, just let @LSUlakes know and I'm sure he'll do it when he gets back.
(Btw - I changed my own goal from TBA to 45:00, but I can't change it on the front page, so I'd appreciate it if you could do that at some point)

Good luck to everyone and I look forward to hearing how everyone's races went!!


----------



## sourire

Congratulations @BikeFan and @Wendy98! Was shivering while reading those recaps. And yep, total bada$$ status!! 


I know I’m way behind and slacking on recent ATTQOTDs, but for today’s bonus: definitely no to pineapple on pizza!!!! 
I like sauerkraut on a hot dog. I don’t know where that leaves me. At least it’s not ketchup??


----------



## beatlecat42

jennamfeo said:


> *QOTD: Let's talk about fueling while training. If you are on a DopeyBadger Plan(TM), then you have probably had a day where he scheduled in Nutrition during a long run. In what ways do you practice fueling while training? Do you practice exactly what you would eat on a race day? Do you bring your own fuel during race day or just go with what the race supplies on the course? *



I don't, but probably should...eating well is still an issue, but that's a whole can of worms I'm not going to get into.



> *Bonus QOTD: Pineapple on Pizza - yes or no?*



I'm from NYC, and my dad is from Chicago, so I've got two very different pizza pedigrees (love me some deep dish, but you also can't go wrong with $1 slices...).  Still, the one thing that both sides of me can agree on is that pineapple shouldn't be anywhere near the vicinity of a pizza.


----------



## KSellers88

Good morning, y'all!!! I have the worst memory ever, so hopefully I am not repeating a previous QOTD. 

*QOTD: You can only register for races that are one distance for the remainder of your running career. Which distance would you pick and why?
*
ATTQOTD: Half marathon. The half was the first distance I ever ran in a formal race setting and I absolutely love it. The 5k/10k is too short for me to really get in a groove, and the marathon is too long for my endurance to hold up right now. The half is JUST right! 

*Bonus QOTD: Junk food. Sweet or salty??*
Sweets, no hesitation. Says the girl who frequently eat a King Size Reese's for breakfast. 

I nominate @run.minnie.miles for tommorow's QOTD!


----------



## JulieODC

@Wendy98 - congratulations on an amazing run in such tough conditions.

I was cheering in Wellesley and I thought I saw you (but it was hard to tell with the rain and hats,etc) - now seeing your photos with the purple shirt, I’m certain it was you! You looked totally focused and in the zone.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Wendy98 said:


> Boston Marathon 2018
> 
> Well I think you all know the weather conditions by now.  Now take the image in your head and it was 10x worst than that.  I knew it would be a challenge going in and for the first time, wasn't looking forward to running Boston.  The day before the race I was just generally pissed off.  I was so angry that the weather was going to be what I remembered 2018 Boston for no matter what else I did over the weekend.  I was sad for all the first timers--this is not how it should be.  But in the end, I was going to go out there and run no matter what Mother Nature served up.
> 
> I took my jolly time catching the bus to Hopkinton.  I was starting and wave one but did not want to be out there longer than I needed to be.  DH always walks me to the buses and we say our goodbyes.  As usual I am an emotional mess.
> 
> View attachment 317515
> 
> Same old LONG ride to the start.  I was glad it was long because the bus was warm and dry, but happy to get to Hopkinton because I really had to go to the bathroom (no matter how many times I go before, it hit me 10 minutes into the ride--stupid nervous bladder).  Athletes Village is my least favorite place.  Because of the rain and temps, nobody could lay outside on the lawn and everyone was forced into one of the two tents if they wanted to be out of the weather.  This is where Boston failed this year--they put the tents over baseball fields and it was a disgusting, muddy mess.
> 
> View attachment 317516
> 
> Choice:  stay out in the rain and cold or trudge through the mud for no rain and not quite as cold.  I chose to go inside on the other side.  There were bodies everywhere and you could not move or walk.  They have volunteers with some pre-race food and drink and I was behind one of their tables.  I found a wooden pallet to stand on so I wouldn't sink into the mud.
> 
> View attachment 317517
> 
> An English man eventually joined me on it.  We both stood there, not talking, shivering, for about an hour and then they called our wave.  Normally I sit as much as possible in Athlete's Village, but the wind was whipping under the bottom of the tent.  My feet were soaked and so, so cold.  I started walking to my corral and wanted to use the bathroom one more time.  There is a huge bank of porta-potties in the CVS parking lot on the way.  People were disrobing left and right.  I think lots of people were questioning how much to take off.  Made it to my corral (3) and went over to the other side, near the back.  I made a last minute decision to ditch my cheap poncho--still don't know if that was the right thing to do.  They dropped the rope separating us from corral 4 and everyone starts pushing up.  It was the warmest I had been all morning.  Announced some male elite names, sang the anthem, and we were off.  It felt SO GOOD to be running.  My feet were completely numb by now and felt so funny.  I started to warm up and got the feeling back in my feet around mile 3-4.  They did not feel good.
> 
> The rain.  It NEVER stopped.  I knew this would be a slow marathon for me because of my recent injuries.  Regardless, I went out hard just like always and wanted to see how long it took before wheels started falling off.  Around mile 8, it started raining so hard--the kind of rain you have to pull over in traffic for because you can't see.  And then of course the wind.  My spirit was quickly breaking.  I knew I had 2 more hours of this.  My legs were numb by now and I was cold.  The one feeling in my leg that I could feel was my hamstring--it kept cramping.  By mile 11, I was slowing down.  I kept trying to live in the mile I was in and not think about how far I had.  I set my goal to get to the half way point.  Then it was to get to Newton and the hills.  I wanted to quit so many times.  I knew DH would be in Newton around mile 17.  I saw him but he never saw me.  I yelled his name but it is too loud to hear anything.  OMG, I wanted this to be over.  Every part of my body ached from the cold and wet.  There was a strong headwind the whole way.  For the first time ever, I wore a hat to keep the rain out of my eyes--good decision.  I was worried it would blow off but it would have had to work itself over the clump in back that was my hair.
> 
> I did not care about time or place.  It was all about survival and just finishing.  I thought about walking but I cannot walk in a marathon.  My legs would NEVER get going again.  Then I would be out in this hell hole even longer.  After I got to the top of Heartbreak Hill, I didn't care.  I am usually elated at this point because it is all downhill from here.  Nope, didn't care.  By mile 22, I could feel my form really sucking.  I was leaning way too far forward and was close to falling over.  It was probably the numb legs.  I started just getting through each mile.  The crowd support was picking up again (this was about 25% of what it was last year--can't say I blame them).  I did have one energy gel on course from the race.  It was so hard to get down.  I had to chew it because of the cold--it was so thick.  The last 3 miles I was on the edge of throwing up--I don't know what shock feels like, but maybe something along that?  Anyway, plodded through those last few.  I had a happy moment when I saw DH at Kenmore by the Citgo sign.  He never goes there because it is too crowded and it would take him too long to get to me when I am finished.  He said the subway was empty (Red Sox cancelled their game) and it was not crowded.  Finally, I made the 2 most glorious turns of any marathon, right on Hereford, left on Boylston.  That will never get old.  I crossed the finish line and could feel my legs giving out.  I chose to crash into a wall to keep myself upright.  Of course medical is all over you when you have trouble walking.  They were awesome and kept me walking to the next zone and then handed me off to that person.  After a couple minutes I could stand on my own and said I was fine.
> 
> You walk a bit to get your medal.  Most people stop at the first person they see, but I like to go towards the end so those volunteers get a chance.  Right when I was getting my medal, that hard, driving rain started again.  WTH?  Damn you weather!  Got my goodies and cape and was shivering so badly by now--everyone was.  Medics were being called left and right.  I saw a few people go down.  It took some time, but I found my way out and met DH (we always meet at The Four Seasons).  This is my normal "picture" spot, but I told him I was going into the hotel.  The hotel was so awesome!!  They had a line of employees and whenever a runner walked in, would applaud.  They were letting people camp out, change clothes, you name it.  I took off my wet shirt and put on my dry clothes.  An asian man came in next to us.  He had his gear check bag but could not open it because his hands were so cold.  I opened it for him.  Then I had trouble getting off the floor and he and DH helped me stand.  Then we started the wet, cold walk back to the hotel (about a mile).
> 
> A few highlights:
> 
> View attachment 317528
> 
> View attachment 317529
> 
> I asked a volunteer in the tent at Athlete's village if they had any extra plastic gloves.  She gave me some and I put them over my gloves to keep them dry.  Eventually water got into the tips and I bit holes in them to drain it.
> 
> View attachment 317530
> 
> These stands at the finish are normally filled.  And the woman on the right?  I saw so many people wearing shower caps.  I have gotten so many ideas for the future from this race.
> 
> View attachment 317534
> 
> View attachment 317535
> 
> Official time:  3:18:27.  I am at peace with this.  My goal was under 3:20 when it was just my injuries I was dealing with.  I can work on fixing my time for a better wave/corral at one of the fall marathons.
> 
> View attachment 317536
> 
> We normally celebrate Marathon Monday with a drink at Bell in Hand Tavern.  No way was I going back out in that weather.  I took a scalding shower, got a Lyft to the airport, and we had a drink there.  I could NOT wait to get home.  I had not seen my kids since Thursday and was ready to lose it.  That was too long and I will not leave them that long again.
> 
> View attachment 317537
> 
> A few things:
> 
> Yes it sucked.  However, I like to throw myself into something like that every now and then to remind myself that I am a bad*$$ and I am stronger than I think.  No matter how much I want to quit.
> 
> I obviously need to figure out what to wear in monsoon weather.  I don't run in these conditions, so had no clue.  I was at Boston in 2015.  Weather was similar, but not as bad or as cold.
> 
> My stress reaction in my tibia seems healed for the most part.  The fibula?  Eh, not so much.  I can still find the sore spot so I know it is still there.  I have some swelling also.  I can even feel my sacrum (the bone I fractured last August).  I know it is fine, but I think I will always be aware of it.
> 
> My feet still feel odd.  It almost feels like I have something foreign in my shoes, but I don't.  It gets better each day, so hoping it goes away.
> 
> I went into this marathon very undertrained.  I started well, but then got injured.  My one and only 20 miler was in the middle of February.  I replaced almost all my runs in the last 3-4 weeks with elliptical.  While it is comparable to the cardio workout, elliptical running is NOT running.  My legs were not used to the long pounding that you build up to when running.  Besides my hamstring, my glutes were killing me!
> 
> I have resumed most normal activities (EXCEPT RUNNING).  I went to the gym yesterday and today.  Active recovery.  Plus, I have another marathon in 18 days.



I have seen a lot of stories from this race.  I have lived in MA my whole life and have seen bad weather. I have run a 3 full marathons.  Anyone that can complete a full marathon is bad a$$ in my opinion because you can't  fake it.  anyone that could finish that race on Monday is a special kind of bad a$$ in my opinion.   Congrats to @BikeFan and @Wendy98.  Well deserved.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: 10k (but really debating the 10 mile distance as well).

Bonus: salty and sweet combined!

Also, help!!! Has anyone dealt with pulled chest muscles (due to coughing), allergies, and trouble deep breathing while running?

I have seasonable allergies, and am just Getting over my 2nd cold in the last month. Now I have a lingering cough, phlegm, and runny nose, and really sore right chest muscles. During my last few runs, I felt like deep breaths were difficult.

Half marathon is 2.5 weeks away and I’m wondering what else I can do (besides daily
Zyrtec). My training has been so consistent and I’d hate for this to derail things. 

Any tried and true tips for running during allergy/cold season?!?


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  Hmm...I think I’d say half marathon. 

Bonus ATTQOTD:  Sweet


----------



## FFigawi

KSellers88 said:


> *QOTD: You can only register for races that are one distance for the remainder of your running career. Which distance would you pick and why?*



Marathon. There are many more marathons I'm interested in running than races of other distances. Plus, I only need a few more to complete the seven continents.


----------



## cavepig

I'll say marathon, so many I dream of doing.

Junk Food....Salty or sweet & salty combined


----------



## PCFriar80

KSellers88 said:


> Good morning, y'all!!! I have the worst memory ever, so hopefully I am not repeating a previous QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD: You can only register for races that are one distance for the remainder of your running career. Which distance would you pick and why?
> *
> ATTQOTD: Half marathon. The half was the first distance I ever ran in a formal race setting and I absolutely love it. The 5k/10k is too short for me to really get in a groove, and the marathon is too long for my endurance to hold up right now. The half is JUST right!
> 
> *Bonus QOTD: Junk food. Sweet or salty??*
> Sweets, no hesitation. Says the girl who frequently eat a King Size Reese's for breakfast.



ATTQOTD:
1/2; still offers a challenge for me and is manageable from a training perspective.

BAQOTD:  
Both!  Emerald Honey Glazed Almonds!


----------



## Bree

@Wendy98 you are amazing!

QOTD:  As of today I will go with a half marathon.  It still challenges me and gives me a huge sense of accomplishment when I finish. 

Bonus QOTD:  Sweet. I have a ginormous sweet tooth.  I could eat sugar with a spoon and be in heaven.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: While I'm starting to become very comfortable with the distance of a half, I still enjoy 10Ks a lot more.  

Bonus: Salty all the way.


----------



## cavepig

FFigawi said:


> Marathon. There are many more marathons I'm interested in running than races of other distances. Plus, I only need a few more to complete the seven continents.


Cool!  What continents do you still need to do?  A marathon in Antarctica sounds all sorts of crazy & amazing.  I love these adventures people do since I'm far from doing them.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Hmmm, I think I have to go with the half.  They don't wipe me out for a day or more, don't need to dedicate a ton of time to the training cycle.

BQOTD:  Depends on time of day!  Mornings and afternoons I usually crave sweet stuff.  during the evening time, I am usually snacking on salty stuff.  What I don't crave are things that are both.  My wife loves chocolate covered pretzels, and I find that pretty meh.


----------



## rteetz

KSellers88 said:


> *QOTD: You can only register for races that are one distance for the remainder of your running career. Which distance would you pick and why?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD: Junk food. Sweet or salty??*



I’m going to go with the marathon. It’s the most challenging of course but it is also an incredible achievement. There are so many marathons around the world that you can run as well. I didn’t get emotional from a race until I did a marathon and that just shows what it’s all about.

Bonus: sweet! I’m a total sucker for sweets.


----------



## Jules76126

I have no idea on distance as I have yet to run farther than 5 miles. 

Totally Sweet - I love ice cream and never get tired of eating it.


----------



## Novatrix

ATTQOTD: Half marathon. Short enough that I can complete one without it taking up a whole lot of the day, still have plenty of energy to do other things afterwards. Long enough that it takes me longer to complete than it does to drive to and wait around for the event (not a fan of 5ks and 10ks for this reason). 

BQOTD: Depends on which salty and sweet treats are in the house. There are donuts from an Amish Market nearby that will trump any other treat available ever. But if those aren't in the house, I tend to go for salty.


----------



## SarahDisney

KSellers88 said:


> QOTD: You can only register for races that are one distance for the remainder of your running career. Which distance would you pick and why?



That's really tough. I like the half marathon distance, but I think I have to go 5k, just because there are a greater variety of those year-round. Plus, because I won't run Saturdays, 5k is the only distance that I can do at every runDisney weekend. So ... #lifegoals.



KSellers88 said:


> Bonus QOTD: Junk food. Sweet or salty??



Sweet. I will take all the chocolate please.
The salty foods I like (pretzels, salted nuts) are healthy snacks when I have them in moderation.


----------



## Sanchez

10k. I am best suited for 5k and 10k distances considering body type and abilities. I also enjoy the training. The 5k is 20 minutes of agony but it seems to be my best distance when measured against the field. Half marathon is enjoyable as well.

I am likely in the minority but I get no sense of accomplishment from training for and completing a marathon. I get much more satisfaction from a fast 10k or 5k.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Half marathon.  Long enough to be a challenge but one that I can comfortably stay trained and enjoy.

Bonus:  Salty.  If I had the option, I would live on chips and salsa.  But, I'd throw in a sangria for some sweet.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I’d pick the half marathon because the distance is still a challenge but not so much that the training for it consumes your life as much as training for a full does. 

Bonus: Salty!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: 10K... it's a good medium distance that I can keep in shape for all the time without a lot of dedicated training. 

ATTBQOTD:  Yes


----------



## JBinORL

Probably 10k or half marathons. Unless I can start putting things together for a full, it'll continue to be my worst distance.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: As much as I have come to love running marathons, I think I would go with the half distance. Mostly because of the time in training. Maybe if it wasn't like the surface of the sun here in the summer and fall I wouldn't mind the training time but having to get my weekday runs in after work is like torture once it heats up!

Bonus: Salty! My go to snack is sunflower seeds or popcorn. I enjoy sweets as well, (love chocolate) but if I HAD to choose just one, it is salty. I could also live on chips and salsa.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

QOTD:  10k - enough of a distance that it doesn’t feel too short but if I’m bad about training, it can still be finished.  My husband likes it as he can run it straight.

Bonus: Salty - used to be sweets but it’s changed in my 30s


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Like many of you, I'm going with half marathon - long enough to be a challenge, but short enough that you could do quite a few per year! Also, can easily convince DH to train and run a half with me. (Still working on convincing him to run a full...) My first Disney race was a half, and that is what truly got me hooked on running longer distances.

Bonus: It used to be sweet, but since I started running, it's definitely switched to salty...love chips/salsa; nachos!


----------



## cburnett11

Wendy98 said:


> I am a bad*$$



Yes you are!  Awesome race report.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  Probably the half.  It's more do-able on a whim.
Bonus:  Totally depends on my mood.  I like to snack way too much and sweet and salty are always welcome.


----------



## ZellyB

Also, congrats to @Wendy98 .  I was miserable just reading that report.  Way to go, bad@$$!


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: I would like to say half as I am hoping to work my way to that, someday, but I could just run the 10K and walk the rest and still feel good about having raced a 10K.
Bonus: Salty, all the wasabi peas and Asian trail mix stuff without the fish crackers (blech, ebi sembe gets me every time as I hope it is the red pepper flake one).  And popcorn.  And I did live off of chips and salsa for 6 months- cereal for breakfast, sandwich wrap from the cafeteria, and my beloved Lime Tostidos and salsa for dinner, washed down with some form of alcohol.  I do not recommend this for nutrition, but it was delicious.

ATYQOTD: No need for fueling as I have yet to make it past 10K, but I do pop chocolate covered espresso beans at work about an hour before I run, mostly to keep myself awake in my lame morning meetings.  I do think they aid on my runs sometimes.... 
ATYBQOTD: Yes to Pineapple on pizza, particularly with Ham as it becomes that salty-sweet combo.  I have a friend that does Pineapple, Ham, and Red onion, but I do not like the sulfur addition to the salty-sweet.  And I hate that the Japanese seem to think corn belongs on pizza.  Almost anything on pizza will be considered, but the mayo was where I drew the vomit line. Hard no.


----------



## hauntedcity

KSellers88 said:


> *QOTD: You can only register for races that are one distance for the remainder of your running career. Which distance would you pick and why?
> *


*
*
ATTQOTD: Half marathon. Like you said, it's just right.


KSellers88 said:


> *Bonus QOTD: Junk food. Sweet or salty??*



I just ate a Reese's peanut butter egg, and I'm sipping coffee with Peppermint Mocha creamer.
That is my answer.


----------



## Miranda

Maybe if I was faster, I would say HM for the QOTD, but right now I am slow, so long runs for that are still a pretty significant time investment for me.   Enough so that I'm almost certainly going to move my long run to a weekday (which means very early mornings to get it in before work) for my next training cycle so that I don't constantly have to pass up my other weekend hobbies just because I need to get my long run in.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: 10k is a good distance for me now, but 5k has all kinds of fun races. And I really like the fun.

Bonus: BOTH. Dark chocolate with sea salt always hits the spot.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KSellers88 said:


> QOTD: You can only register for races that are one distance for the remainder of your running career. Which distance would you pick and why?


Half-marathon! There are so many cool races to pick from and it's a good distance to train for. A honorary mention would be the 10-Mile. I really enjoyed that distance!



KSellers88 said:


> Bonus QOTD: Junk food. Sweet or salty??


Sweet... but this is so tough! I loooove chips and dip, but would be lying if I didn't admit that I have the worst sweet tooth!



KSellers88 said:


> I nominate @run.minnie.miles for tommorow's QOTD!


Thanks!! I did last week's Friday question, so maybe someone else would like it??


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> Half-marathon! There are so many cool races to pick from and it's a good distance to train for. A honorary mention would be the 10-Mile. I really enjoyed that distance!
> 
> 
> Sweet... but this is so tough! I loooove chips and dip, but would be lying if I didn't admit that I have the worst sweet tooth!
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I did last week's Friday question, so maybe someone else would like it??



SHOOT! I went back and checked, but only looked from Monday through Wednesday (see, worst memory ever). I nominate @Bree for tomorrow's question then!


----------



## Waiting2goback

Miranda said:


> Maybe if I was faster, I would say HM for the QOTD, but right now I am slow, so long runs for that are still a pretty significant time investment for me.   Enough so that I'm almost certainly going to move my long run to a weekday (which means very early mornings to get it in before work) for my next training cycle so that I don't constantly have to pass up my other weekend hobbies just because I need to get my long run in.



Wait, there are other hobbies on the weekend besides running?


----------



## TheHamm

Miranda said:


> Maybe if I was faster, I would say HM for the QOTD, but right now I am slow, so long runs for that are still a pretty significant time investment for me.   Enough so that I'm almost certainly going to move my long run to a weekday (which means very early mornings to get it in before work) for my next training cycle so that I don't constantly have to pass up my other weekend hobbies just because I need to get my long run in.



Feeling you here!  No one is on board with me trying to fit a run around weekend family stuff, so I have been doing an hour at lunch, but I need to increase a bit and am not sure how to do it.  My plan?  DH does not complain when I go out for an actual race, so I plan on signing up for a 'training' 10 K to fit in my last LR.  So then I just need to wake up before dawn 3 times.....


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Half marathon. To me, it is by far, the most civilized race. Not a near death experience like 5 and 10Ks, don't blow a whole day like a marathon, and you're drinking beer by 9:30AM.

BQOTD: I don't see this as an OR. I say sweet AND salty, like pretzels dipped in chocolate. Although really, I am not much of a junk/snack food person, so the real answer is a Triscuit and a carrot stick.


----------



## SarahDisney

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> BQOTD: I don't see this as an OR. I say sweet AND salty, like pretzels dipped in chocolate. Although really, I am not much of a junk/snack food person, so the real answer is a Triscuit and a carrot stick.



Other than the fact that I can't eat carrots (for some strange reason, I always choke on them), I agree with all of this. Triscuits are far superior to all other crackers.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I'd go with the marathon.  There's such a sense of accomplishment and feeling like you've done something significant when you finish one.  

BQOTD:  Sweet all the way.  My sweet tooth is my downfall.


----------



## Miranda

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> BQOTD: I don't see this as an OR.


I like both, so this is why I said "Yes" in my answer   It is a computer nerd/boolean logic joke.  OR does not mean that only one of them is true in boolean logic, they can also both be true.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Half marathon for all the reasons everyone has mentioned.

Bonus: Sweet and salty, especially when you combine them. There are these caramels covered in dark chocolate and sea salt that I'm crazy about!


----------



## Miranda

michigandergirl said:


> There are these caramels covered in dark chocolate and sea salt that I'm crazy about!


Trader Joe's has these almonds that are covered in dark chocolate and then rolled in sea salt and turbinado sugar.  They are the best.


----------



## Miranda

Waiting2goback said:


> Wait, there are other hobbies on the weekend besides running?


Yes 

For me, mainly dog agility trials.  They aren't something that I can move to other days.  But also hiking... we have been wanting to get back into hiking (mountains) and Saturdays get taken up by long runs and then it's too late to go hiking (not that I'd want to hike a mountain after a long run) and then Sunday I'm too sore from running (although I also have other things I usually do on Sunday too, dog agility class in the morning and yoga in the afternoon).  At least hiking, we could also move to a weekday... and probably more enjoyable/less crowded then anyways.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Awesome question, I had to really think about it. I really enjoy racing 10ks. They require me to be smart but they don't take a massive toll on my body, and they still feel like a challenge. But I'm going to say half marathon for two reasons: 1) there are more of them and I'd be more inclined to travel for a half than a 10k and 2) I have to really work at training for a half, and that work is both challenging and good for me. My intimidation at the distance (still) keeps me motivated.

BQOTD: Salt. Popcorn (no butter, but plenty of popcorn salt) would be a food group for me if I let it. My pregnancy craving? Chips and Salsa.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: Half. The training is enough to keep me in shape and there are a lot of goals to go after. I’m just not at that point yet with the Marathon.

Bonus: I eat all of the food.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Funny, I was thinking of asking this yesterday. I have a new appreciation for @LSUlakes because coming up with something to ask is hard work. My answer is the Half Marathon distance. I love a good 10k, but I feel like I get more out of a Half. I haven't ran a Marathon yet, so maybe this answer will change next year. But for now, gimme all the Halfs! 

ATTBQOTD: Since you are talking about "junk food" I am going to say sweet. Because chips and salsa are an appetizer and not junk.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> ATTBQOTD: Since you are talking about "junk food" I am going to say sweet. Because chips and salsa are an appetizer and not junk.


Amen to this! Whole grain and vegetables... I think it's actually a health food.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: Half. Not too short and a good challenge that doesn’t destroy me. 

Bonus: salty. Although I’ve been wanting some rice pudding most nights lately.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I wish there were more 15ks or 10 milers because I really like those distances.  Since there aren't many I'll also say halfs.   Which is crazy since I used to say I didn't ever want to run even one of those.

BONUS: Sweet 

My race this weekend's goal I listed is a little lofty now, but I'll just leave it there and see how things shake out.  Who knows.


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> Cool!  What continents do you still need to do?  A marathon in Antarctica sounds all sorts of crazy & amazing.  I love these adventures people do since I'm far from doing them.



I have to make two more trips to finish this off, one to Australia (or New Zealand, I suppose) and one to South America and Antarctica. Thankfully, you can knock out South America and Antarctica at the same time because they run the marathons nearly back to back. I was on the list for the southern races a few years ago but had to pass due to work conflicts. I plan on signing up again soon.



roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  I wish there were more 15ks or 10 milers because I really like those distances.  Since there aren't many I'll also say halfs.   Which is crazy since I used to say I didn't ever want to run even one of those.



Dopey here she comes!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Miranda said:


> It is a computer nerd/boolean logic joke



Luckily, I am a professional computer nerd. I'm surprised I didn't say sweet *&& *salty.



SarahDisney said:


> Triscuits are far superior to all other crackers.



Agreed, except I will say only the plain ones. The rest taste like Cheetos to me.

No offense intended to the Cheetos lovers.


----------



## KingLlama

SarahDisney said:


> Other than the fact that I can't eat carrots (for some strange reason, I always choke on them), I agree with all of this. *Triscuits are far superior to all other crackers.*



Mods, please ban.


----------



## jennamfeo

Where is the shoe club at? New Disney Princess Toms were released and I think my DD needs them!

http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/04/were-dying-a-little-bit-for-these-disney-princess-toms/


----------



## Princess KP

jennamfeo said:


> Where is the shoe club at? New Disney Princess Toms were released and I think my DD needs them!
> 
> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/04/were-dying-a-little-bit-for-these-disney-princess-toms/


Cute! I like the sunglasses too! After my laser eye correction, I am finally able to buy any type of sunglasses.


----------



## jennamfeo

Princess KP said:


> Cute! I like the sunglasses too! After my laser eye correction, I am finally able to buy any type of sunglasses.


This is a huge reason I want contacts after swearing I would never get contacts.


----------



## ZellyB

WAR OF THE CRACKERS!!!

Tricuits are a big nope from me.  Ritz all the way.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> Where is the shoe club at? New Disney Princess Toms were released and I think my DD needs them!
> 
> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/04/were-dying-a-little-bit-for-these-disney-princess-toms/



Your DD and I can match, because I feel like I also might need them. I love Toms. (And princesses... duh!)


----------



## KSellers88

FredtheDuck said:


> ATTQOTD: Awesome question, I had to really think about it. I really enjoy racing 10ks. They require me to be smart but they don't take a massive toll on my body, and they still feel like a challenge. But I'm going to say half marathon for two reasons: 1) there are more of them and I'd be more inclined to travel for a half than a 10k and 2) I have to really work at training for a half, and that work is both challenging and good for me. My intimidation at the distance (still) keeps me motivated.
> 
> BQOTD: Salt. Popcorn (no butter, but plenty of popcorn salt) would be a food group for me if I let it. My pregnancy craving? Chips and Salsa.



Ok, I am going to have to go back on my answer to my own question. LOL. If given the choice between a Reese's and Disney popcorn, I would pick the popcorn. Every. Single. Time. I could eat that stuff for breakfast, lunch and dinner when we are there.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> Where is the shoe club at? New Disney Princess Toms were released and I think my DD needs them!
> 
> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/04/were-dying-a-little-bit-for-these-disney-princess-toms/



I'm in the club!






 

 


Gave these custom painted Toms to my wife after she ran the 2015 Disney HM post-baby.  I designed them and then a Toms artist painted them for me.  She loves Aristocats.  She still wears them on special occasions and they've held up quite well.


----------



## gjramsey

ZellyB said:


> WAR OF THE CRACKERS!!!
> 
> Tricuits are a big nope from me.  Ritz all the way.



Bah!  Saltines all the way!!!


----------



## jennamfeo

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm in the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 317761
> 
> View attachment 317762
> 
> 
> Gave these custom painted Toms to my wife after she ran the 2015 Disney HM post-baby.  I designed them and then a Toms artist painted them for me.  She loves Aristocats.  She still wears them on special occasions and they've held up quite well.


Those are amazing!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

This cracker situation is going to be another one of those things where I learn things I dont want to know about people i used to consider friends, isnt it...


----------



## Jules76126

SarahDisney said:


> This cracker situation is going to be another one of those things where I learn things I dont want to know about people i used to consider friends, isnt it...



I love all crackers!


----------



## AFwifelife

Team Triscuit.  Original has the perfect saltiness.


----------



## jennamfeo

Jules76126 said:


> I love all crackers!


Same. I'm not about to turn down a cracker. Especially if cheese is involved.


----------



## Miranda

Crackers are cheese and pepperoni delivery systems


----------



## tidefan

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm in the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 317761
> 
> View attachment 317762
> 
> 
> Gave these custom painted Toms to my wife after she ran the 2015 Disney HM post-baby.  I designed them and then a Toms artist painted them for me.  She loves Aristocats.  She still wears them on special occasions and they've held up quite well.


These are awesome!  

BTW, I still miss my runDisney shoes...


----------



## rteetz

tidefan said:


> These are awesome!
> 
> BTW, I still miss my runDisney shoes...


Me too.


----------



## roxymama

We buy cheezits from Costco in bulk because I have two addicts in my house.

I think the best cracker is one with good cheese on it.

@DopeyBadger I've never watched aristocrats all the way through!!  I feel like I need to remedy that.  Especially if it's a good enough movie to inspire those awesome shoes!


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> We buy cheezits from Costco in bulk because I have two addicts in my house.


Cheez-Its dipped in cream cheese is everythingggg.


----------



## KSellers88

Hot and Spicy Cheez Its addict here!


----------



## michigandergirl

roxymama said:


> We buy cheezits from Costco in bulk because I have two addicts in my house.



My sons live on Cheez-its. My 14 year old will often eat a whole box in one sitting and my 12 year old likes to dip his in applesauce.


----------



## DIS-OH

Re:  The Aristocats...I am old enough to have owned an Aristocats record player.  My mom still has the Disney LP story albums that I played on it, but no one knows what became of the record player.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm cool with Cheez-Its.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Mmmm, Cheez-It’s!!!  Or crackers with cheese on them


----------



## gjramsey

After a recon of our pantry, I think we have all types of crackers but Ritz.


----------



## camaker

On an entirely non-cracker related note, I got dry needled for the first time today. Yowzah!  Anyone know how long I can expect this to hurt?  I wasn’t expecting to get this done today and I’ve been limping around all evening.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> On an entirely non-cracker related note, I got dry needled for the first time today. Yowzah!  Anyone know how long I can expect this to hurt?  I wasn’t expecting to get this done today and I’ve been limping around all evening.


What is dry needles? Never heard of that before.


----------



## flav

SarahDisney said:


> Hello Runners!
> 
> This week, we have the following people running races:
> 
> 20 - @TinkerBellLiz - Star Wars Dark Side 5K (NG / N/A)
> 20 - @The Expert - Star Wars Dark Side 5K (NG / N/A)
> 20 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
> 20 - @Sleepless Knight - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
> 20 - @MissLiss279 - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @MissLiss279 - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @Sleepless Knight - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @TinkerBellLiz - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG / N/A) Challenge
> 21 - @The Expert - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (NG / N/A) Challenge
> 21 - @Dis_Yoda - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @Bree - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 21 - Mr. @PaDisneyCouple - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (1:00:00 / N/A)
> 21 - @JClimacus - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @BikeFan - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @BikeFan - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @JClimacus - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 22 - Mr. @PaDisneyCouple - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
> 22 - Mrs. @PaDisneyCouple - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (Finish / N/A)
> 22 - @TinkerBellLiz - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Challenge
> 22 - @The Expert - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Challenge
> 22 - @Bree - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @Sleepless Knight - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @KingLlama - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @MissLiss279 - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @JM735 - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / NA)
> 22 - @roxymama - Naperville Women's Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @michigandergirl - Gazelle Girls Half Marathon (2:05:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @SarahDisney - Run as One (4M) Presented by JPMorgan Chase (45:00/ N/A)
> 
> If you'd like to update your goal, just let @LSUlakes know and I'm sure he'll do it when he gets back.
> (Btw - I changed my own goal from TBA to 45:00, but I can't change it on the front page, so I'd appreciate it if you could do that at some point)
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I look forward to hearing how everyone's races went!!


May the force be with you all... I sure wish I would


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I will go with 10k. While it is not a challenge for me right now, I still want to run in 30 years and that seems like an achievable distance in the far future. Also, 10k is a manageable winter distance: A half when you have a chance of deep freezing temperatures is looking for trouble.

Bonus: Sweet


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> What is dry needles? Never heard of that before.



If you’re having issues with inflammation or tightness in a muscle, apparently the new thing is to stick an acupuncture-like needle into trigger points in the muscle. That causes the muscle to spasm, release trapped toxins/muscle wastes and hopefully relax and untangle for lack of a better term. It seems kind of like foam rolling on steroids in intended effect. 

The PT dry needled my posterior tibialis today. It was a really weird feeling getting it done. More of a dull, bruise-y ache getting it done, but after 5-6 needles worth my entire tibialis is sore as hell. She told me it would be sore and I probably wouldn’t want to run on it, but I wasn’t expecting this much. Kind of like after a massage, I’m supposed to hydrate to flush the released toxins and maybe apply heat to it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> She loves Aristocats.



Aristocats is special to me.

First: I saw it when it was released (not saying how old I was.)

Second: Our first 2 cats (Boots and Frosty, both strays) looked like O'Malley and Duchess.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

DopeyBadger said:


> Ouch @*DisneyDreamer!


I’m a few days late in response to this, but yes! It’s soda!

On another note, I’ve finally got a new race on the calendar. The Sweet Home Milwaukee 5K this coming Sunday.


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> On an entirely non-cracker related note, I got dry needled for the first time today. Yowzah!  Anyone know how long I can expect this to hurt?  I wasn’t expecting to get this done today and I’ve been limping around all evening.



Ok I read later down where it was but you need to give me non clinical description, was that your calf or butt. My PT does dry needling. I think it helps but it does not help on its own, that is just one thing she does. In general the higher up it is the recovery time is shorter. Back and hips for me is sore a couple hours. Closer to the knee most of the day. The time she did the calves OMG.  I can’t imagine if it was done to my feet.


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> On an entirely non-cracker related note, I got dry needled for the first time today. Yowzah!  Anyone know how long I can expect this to hurt?  I wasn’t expecting to get this done today and I’ve been limping around all evening.


I got a lot of dry needling done last year when I was having all my sciatic issues!  It is definitely a super weird feeling and it does hurt for a bit afterwards, but not anymore than like maybe lifting weights hard... a day or so.  Along with my sciatic issues, a lot of the muscles in my hip/glute area had seized up, and she did my calf a few times, too.  But mainly she stuck to doing my outer hip area, especially my TFL.  Boy did it hurt when she got the muscles in just the right spot, but you could really feel the muscle quivering and releasing.  So weird.


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> Ok I read later down where it was but you need to give me non clinical description, was that your calf or butt. My PT does dry needling. I think it helps but it does not help on its own, that is just one thing she does. In general the higher up it is the recovery time is shorter. Back and hips for me is sore a couple hours. Closer to the knee most of the day. The time she did the calves OMG.  I can’t imagine if it was done to my feet.



Uh oh, that doesn’t bode well. The posterior tibialis is the small calf muscle that runs right behind the tibia deep under the big bulky calf muscle (the gastroc). So the needling was done deep in the calf along the tibia. Fortunately it’s just the one calf and not both. Thanks!


----------



## Bree

*QOTD:  How do you balance running with work and/or family life?*

I’m fortunate to be a stay at home parent, but my DH has at least one week long business trip a month.  I usually run as soon as my DD leaves for school at 8:40 or before DS gets up at 6:30am.  Afternoons/evenings are too hectic with dinner, homework, therapies for my DS and sports. I run as early as possible on the weekends so I can fit in more family time even if it means a 5am wake up.  I can’t remember the last time I have slept past 6am!

*Bonus QOTD:  What is a food you were made to eat as a child that you refuse to eat now?*

Scalloped and Au Gratin potatoes. The smell..........


----------



## SarahDisney

Bree said:


> *QOTD: How do you balance running with work and/or family life?*



Work isn't bad ... I have a flexible schedule, so I can go in a little later on run days. I still try to run super early, because I do like to get into work earlier if I can.
Family's a little harder, but I also just try to get out super early so that I have more time later in the day for family stuff.



Bree said:


> *Bonus QOTD: What is a food you were made to eat as a child that you refuse to eat now?*



Nothing that I can think of, actually ... there are foods that I don't eat, but my parents were actually pretty good about finding things to feed me that I do enjoy.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> *QOTD: How do you balance running with work and/or family life?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD: What is a food you were made to eat as a child that you refuse to eat now?*



For me it’s mostly running and school. It’s not easy but I use running as sort of a stress release. I will run after class usually instead of diving right into studying or homework. 

Bonus: Fish sticks....


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I struggle. I work full time as a teacher and I run clubs and tutoring not to mention all the committees so the school year can be kind of rough. This year has stunk as far as running goes.  Summers are super easy. Up early, run. 

Bonus: Peas. Barf.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Work is slightly flexible and DD are old enough that I can leave them home together for an hour or so.
If I wake up at 5AM and it is warm, I go running. 
If there is an opening during lunch, I go running and my employer provides showers, a lot of my colleagues run. 
If still haven’t succeeded, I change clothes at work then run from the train station to home. Dinner might be simpler or delayed, DH helps a lot! 
And on weekends, we make everyone activities a priority, mine is running!
Also, as an extra, my youngest DD wants to run a 5k and I insist that she prepares for it so we run together after dinner on my off days.

Bonus: Liver and meatloaf.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  Will have to answer for my pre-"retired" runner-self.  I used to go to the gym at 5:30 in the morning to run before work.  But by then my kids were teenagers and I didn't have to juggle that much.  Before that, I wasn't all that in to fitness or running. And these days, I have all the time in the world.

Bonus Q:  Pea soup.  While there are many foods that I have discovered or re-discovered as an adult, this is one that I won't re-visit.  I used to swirl it around the bowl and dump it back into the pot when my mom wasn't looking.  The smell and taste....yuck!


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:  I just retired so I'm working on a new rebalancing plan.  Family first, taking care of Mother and In-laws to make sure their needs are taken care of.   Depending upon the day or week I always have a slice where I can get a run or other workout in.  Sometimes the situation at hand in tending to family situations will enhance or degrade my workout.  Nonetheless, at the end of the day something will get done.

ATTBQOTD:  Lima beans! I got pretty creative though when I was served them.  Three options; take them like a capsule with a glass of milk, the 'ol under the table slip to the dog, or hide the lima beans in the napkin trick!


----------



## FFigawi

Bree said:


> *QOTD:  How do you balance running with work and/or family life?*



I do most of my training in the morning, which doesn't have much impact on things. Training does limit how many nights we can go out for the whole night, but doing so and missing a workout here and there is okay.



> *Bonus QOTD:  What is a food you were made to eat as a child that you refuse to eat now?*



Box mac and cheese. My wife made me a "favorite childhood foods" dinner for my birthday last year (she emailed my mom for details) which included such culinary delights as Fritos & dip, box mac & cheese, Ore Ida tater tots, and frosted strawberry Pop Tarts. The Pop Tarts were terrible (maybe my real favorite of brown sugar cinnamon would've been better), but the mac & cheese was practically inedible. I felt ill for hours.


----------



## Jules76126

I always run after work. I typically have a pretty set schedule so I get home at the same time everyday. DH usually runs at the same time as me. It is pretty easy right now since we do not have kids or other obligations. We also will run on the weekend when visiting family. We just get up super early to get it done. 

My parents never made me eat anything as a kid. I was super picky so they always just made things that I liked. I did hate potatoes as a kid and still hate them now.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attoqtd:  when I am actually good about training - I either fit it in before or afterwork.  Work has a gym so I can get there at 4:30 if I’m motivated or I go to the gym after.

Bonus:  Boiled Green Beans or Lima Beans.  Gag!


----------



## TheHamm

QOTD: I have a few options.  I can run in the morning but I need to be home by 6:20- this works when it is a bit warmer and more light out, maybe two more weeks before I can convince myself this is a good idea.  I can run weekdays on my lunch hour, but I am strictly limited to an hour and I can not bring myself to do this in July and August because I am not thermally resilient.  I  have not come up with a way to get in weekend runs, other than signing up for an occasional race or waking up at 5:30am.  There is so much to squeeze into a weekend, and I would rather watch my kids delight at a science exhibit, snow covered hill, splash pad, or visiting my grandparents than go for a run.  Maybe this will change when they are older and want to sleep until noon and pretend I do not exist, but I need to squeeze in all the fun before that happens.  

BQOTD: 'Junk Pizza' which has every topping and you pick off the ones you do not like.  Horrible!  You cannot pick off the ooze of green pepper taste- it contaminates everything it touches.

Crackers: I believe there is an entire sleeve worth of saltines in my car in the form of crumbs.  It is the only food the kids get in the car.  We will eat all the crackers in our house.  Even the disgusting spelt ones, you can still deliver a lot of cheese to the mouth with those robust slabs.


----------



## ZellyB

Great questions!

ATTQOTD:  We do must of our running very early in the morning.  It's about the only way we can be sure we do it.  My kids are all teenagers and older, so that is luckily not something we have to worry about.

Bonus:  There were things I hated as a kid - fish, spinach, peas.  But little that I won't eat now - evolving tastes I guess.  I love fish and spinach.  I'm still not a fan of peas though.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I run in the mornings, before the rest of my house is awake. Sometimes, like today, they're up by the time I get home (I have an early rising toddler), but sometimes (like yesterday) I'm through a run and the house is still quiet. For this cycle, I switched my LR to Saturdays so that DH can get a long run in on Sunday. Saturday used to be my "sleep in" day, but now I'm up and running by whatever time I need to be to get my run in, cool down, shower, and head back out the door to have my kid to her gymnastics class on time. Tomorrow's run is 2ish hours, so I'll be up by 6:30. That's a whole extra hour and a half from today!

BQOTD:


PCFriar80 said:


> Lima beans!





FFigawi said:


> maybe my real favorite of brown sugar cinnamon would've been better





TheHamm said:


> BQOTD: 'Junk Pizza' which has every topping and you pick off the ones you do not like. Horrible! You cannot pick off the ooze of green pepper taste- it contaminates everything it touches.



I have some food kindred spirits in you three. I was _going _to say pork chops with shake n' bake, but I don't actively dislike them, they're just not how we eat in my house. Then I saw @TheHamm's post on pizza. You're TOTALLY right. My parents would get pizza from Round Table with peppers and mushrooms and all kinds of stuff I didn't like and then tell me to pick it off. Now I'm free to get whatever dang pizza I want.


----------



## Sanchez

Bree said:


> *QOTD:  How do you balance running with work and/or family life?*



My average work week is 60-70 hours and for the most part unless workouts are completed early they do not get done. My boys are out of the house now so that provides some flexibility. As a senior partner at work I theoretically have flexibility but as a practical matter getting away is difficult. Getting up at 5 after working until 10 the prior evening can be difficult. Was able to leave the office at 5 yesterday and head to the track so extended daylight helps.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I either run on lunch with a group at work or I run immediately following work, which is why I love DST so much. My schedule has been impacted a little since we got our puppy, but since we do not have kids yet it is pretty easy for me to fit my runs into a schedule. On the weekends my husband goes to the gym while I do my longer runs, or he rides along beside me on his bicycle. 

BQOTD: My parents never really made me eat anything I didn't want to as a kid. LOL. I've tried all kinds of different foods since meeting my husband, because I was basically raised eating chicken, baked potatoes, mashed potatoes and mac and cheese. Not many fruits and veggies and lots of carbs. I eat much better now than I did as a child.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have it pretty easy.  I work from home as a software developer, which I have been doing since 2000, basically my entire working career.  We are a small company of 4-5 people and my boss allows us very flexible schedules for personal time, so basically I can run or go to the gym/Orangetheory/yoga whenever I feel like it unless I have some kind of meeting with a client on the schedule (which is very unusual, I'm not usually a conf call person).  My SO and I don't have any human kids, so there's no children activities and obligations to plan around either.  DOG activities though on the other hand!  My dog has agility classes and trials that I plan around.


----------



## roxymama

*QOTD: How do you balance running with work and/or family life?*
ATTQOTD:  It's super hard.  Hubby does MTWF wake ups at 4am for his workout and is back home in time to shower either right before or after me.  I get about 30 min of getting ready in the morning with my kiddo before I have to take her to daycare and commute to work by 8am (usually before.)  Then I pick her up between 5:30and 6pm (poor thing is in daycare for so long everyday of the week.)  I cook dinner and eat and play with her and give her bath, etc, while cleaning/laundry/etc and then I tuck her in at 8:30 to 9pm and THEN I go run.  Usually at the gym.  Weekends are easier because I can go anytime that fits in, but I do run both Sat and Sun whenever I can and try to go outdoors.  This does mean having to say No to playing with my daughter some days and so I try to do it when she naps (but she's growing out of naps.)  So in summary...I sacrifice me time more than anything so I just try to make running my me time.  If that makes sense.  It's very hard right now.  But if something is important to me I try to find a way to do it.

BONUS: @rteetz  read my mind...fishsticks...BLECH


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I have a rather long commute into the middle of nowhere where I work. I’d like to have the time to do more productive things, but I live alone with my dog so I don’t have the usual busyness of people my age. I have no excuse not to be able to fit in basically any type of training plan.

Bonus: I eat a lot of stuff now that I refused to eat as a kid. I had an iron will, so my parents learned early on that I would wait them out or wasn’t joking when I said something would make me throw up. To this day I can’t even entertain the idea of eating peas or Lima beans without gagging. So I guess those are the things my parents would have liked to force me into eating that I wouldn’t eat now.

As for something I loved as a child that I don’t eat now, it’s A1 sauce. I could eat that on anything when I was a kid (literally, you don’t want to know the things on which I put A1). Now? I’d probably still like it, I just don’t use it. The things that it’s made for are better without it and the other stuff I put it on should never have existed in the first place.


----------



## Nole95

I'm pretty lucky.  I work from home full time,  so my hours are pretty flexible.  I get up early, get my runs done and get on with my day.
This also allows me to do my long run on Fridays.  I can then enjoy my weekend without worrying about a long run on a Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I run right after work during the week and first thing in the morning on Saturdays. My kids are grown and on their own. DH started working where I work so he either rides his bike with me while I run after work or plays leap frog in the truck with me if he doesn't feel like riding his bike. He parks in the shade and keeps an eye on me so I can run other places besides just on the property at work now, which is great as I was getting so bored with that, lol! He also rides his bike or plays leap frog with me on my long runs on Saturdays. If he doesn't ride his bike he takes our beagle and she gets to go for walks until I catch up to them, then she rides with her head out the window to the next spot. She loves long run Saturdays.  My mom also lives with us so she does most of the cooking, cleaning and laundry since she is home alone most days. I am blessed. 

Bonus: Canned green beans and peas, gag!  I also took them as capsules with my drink, lol. Our dog also did not like them and my parent's figured out the napkin trick early on. She still makes them (see above) but I don't eat them.



FredtheDuck said:


> pizza from Round Table


 OMG I miss Round Table pepperoni pizza! They aren't out here so last night for my birthday dinner we had Pizza Hut which is not the same!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I’m a SAHM so I don’t have to worry about a work schedule but I do also have a 4.5 year old and 3 year old who aren’t going to school so scheduling can get tricky. The Y has been a lifesaver for having a place to go while I plod out some mileage on a treadmill. Next year they will be in school (my 3 year old part time) so I should have some more opportunities to get some outside runs in but I’m already stressing the really long runs near the end of marathon training. I can’t always guarantee that my husband will be home on the weekends so hopefully I can find someone to sit at my house for those if he isn’t home. 

Bonus: pierogies. Ughhh so gross and I eat pretty much everything.


----------



## camaker

Bree said:


> *QOTD:  How do you balance running with work and/or family life?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD:  What is a food you were made to eat as a child that you refuse to eat now?*



ATTQOTD:  I am fortunate that my running career started after both my daughters have left the nest and my wife's job, until recently, has entailed a lot of late nights.  That has left me free to come home and run in the evenings before dinner.  Sometimes I have to shuffle things around a bit if my job keeps me late or if a bad day necessitates a dinner out, but I've got a pretty favorable work/life balance, in general.  

BQOTD:  Collard greens, beets, any number of other cooked vegetables.  Yuck!


----------



## Jules76126

TheHamm said:


> BQOTD: 'Junk Pizza' which has every topping and you pick off the ones you do not like.  Horrible!  You cannot pick off the ooze of green pepper taste- it contaminates everything it touches.



Totally agree! I hate green peppers


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I work at home 4 days a week and only go to the office 1 day a week which meshes nicely with my 5 day a week running schedule. I get up early and get my run knocked out before work starts. Only fur-kids, so no family demands (as long as I feed the cats as soon as I get up.)

BQOTD: The only food I really hate is salmon patties (croquettes if you're feeling fancy.) Hated 'em as a kid, hate them now. Luckily they don't come up very often. The only way I can tolerate them is with a healthy dose of Tabasco sauce.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Dis5150 said:


> OMG I miss Round Table pepperoni pizza! They aren't out here so last night for my birthday dinner we had Pizza Hut which is not the same!



Happy birthday! But no, Pizza Hut is decidedly NOT the same as Round Table. I'm lucky to get back "home" (to CA) fairly often and my mom and my in-laws both make it a point to make sure we have RT when we're back because they know I (and my daughter) like it so much. I'll be out there again in May and my mom has already planned which night is RT night. My mother in law has actually gone as far as to have the local grocery near her deep freeze some par-cooked RT to bring out to us when she's come out to visit, can you believe it? That way we can put it in our freezer and bake it whenever we want it. So sweet of her.


----------



## Capang

AFwifelife said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> Bonus: pierogies. Ughhh so gross and I eat pretty much everything.


Really? Pierogies? That is so funny to me! I never had them as a kid, although we did have gnocchi which is sort of kind of similar. We have a place that makes homemade pierogies of all kinds and they are soooooo good, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Sailormoon2

roxymama said:


> I think the best cracker is one with good cheese on it.


YES!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

AFwifelife said:


> Bonus: pierogies. Ughhh so gross and I eat pretty much everything.



I tolerated people dissing bananas and Triscuits, but I draw the line at pierogies. 

I carb-loaded on pierogies (just boiled, not fried) the night before Rocket City Marathon.

What's not to love? Inert carbs wrapped in inert carbs.


----------



## FFigawi

FredtheDuck said:


> I have some food kindred spirits in you three. I was _going _to say pork chops with shake n' bake, but I don't actively dislike them, they're just not how we eat in my house. Then I saw @TheHamm's post on pizza. You're TOTALLY right. My parents would get pizza from Round Table with peppers and mushrooms and all kinds of stuff I didn't like and then tell me to pick it off. *Now I'm free to get whatever dang pizza I want.*



Just stay away from the pineapple, and we can be friends


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I sometimes struggle with this. I commute, so I run after work in favor of not getting up in the 4am hour. I usually don't have any problems, but I can get really sour when something comes up last-minute and I don't get my scheduled run in. Which is something I could probably work on (as could people at their last minute plans...). 

Bonus: My mom is an excellent cook, so I don't really have any traumatic foods. As a kid, I always scoffed at meatloaf, but I really like it now!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I try to do all 5 of my runs in the morning, because a) as it warms up this is the most ideal time for me to not die while running and b) I like to get my workouts out of the way for the day. So M&F are my sleep in days, I get to sleep until 6am! YAY. LOL. T&W&Th I am up at 4:45am so I can run before work. Then Saturday and Sunday I ~try~ my best to get up early and run. Saturday usually around 6:30am depending on what we have planned for the day. Sunday is the one run I will postpone to later in the day depending on how our Saturday night goes. My husband works from home, so he gets his workouts in during the day usually. It is really up to me to get out of bed all those early mornings and do the work. #IMissSleep

Bonus: I was a picky kid raised by a picky mom. The only thing I remember was having a babysitter force me to eat baby tomatoes, like SO MANY, and now raw tomatoes make me gag. Which really grinds my gears, because I wish I could like raw tomatoes but some dumb lady ruined that for me. For the longest time I didn't eat any other meat except beef because that's all my mom liked. For Thanksgiving we would have Ham instead of Turkey because my mom didn't like Turkey or Chicken. I didn't start eating chicken until I was like 10 and my step-dad got me to try fried chicken. I think I tried my first pork chop when I was like 25. I still don't like seafood and probably never will.



Capang said:


> Bonus: Peas. Barf.


I love canned peas. I can eat canned peas all day long.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: It’s balanced with a very good day planner. I work 6-3:30 Mon-Thurs, 6-2:30 every other Friday, then have the other Friday off. I’m also lucky in that I work from home Wednesdays and the Friday that’s not a day off. Then I also teach fitness classes at night/weekends but that schedule is sporadic. I typically have the month schedule about a week before that month begins. So once that comes out, I’m able to plan my runs for the month, which kind of sucks if I’m using a specific training plan. I do my maintenance runs at lunch, so I plan that around weather because I’m a wuss and won’t run in the rain, especially at work. If I’m doing an every other week long run plan, then I’ll schedule the LR for my Friday off, that way I could move it to Saturday or Sunday if something came up. I HATE doing LRs on days that I teach class, but sometimes it has to happen. Recently though I’ve been having to do my maintenance runs at home after work because it’s been so windy here and I work on a Navy base surrounded by water, so the wind is way worse and whips me around. I’m sure it’s comical to watch. 

Bonus: Another vote for peas! I think it’s the only veggie I can’t stand. My mom used to make chili at least once a week and I still hate it. It’s like meat soup. Gross. But when we did Whole30 I did end up making a turkey chili (no beans) but loaded mine with sweet potato and avocado. It was very good!


----------



## AFwifelife

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I tolerated people dissing bananas and Triscuits, but I draw the line at pierogies.
> 
> I carb-loaded on pierogies (just boiled, not fried) the night before Rocket City Marathon.
> 
> What's not to love? Inert carbs wrapped in inert carbs.



They were the Mrs T frozen ones. I’m pretty sure it was they was they were prepared/served but it’s scarred me enough that I stay away from them now. Putting the 6% polish part of me to shame.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: It's a struggle for sure. I work full time and DH works a lot of overtime, and we have 3 kids involved in all kinds of sports & activities. During the week, I get up at 4:30am to get my runs in before the kids get up - this is the only time I have! On the weekends, our schedule is more flexible, but I still like to get those long runs out of the way early.

Bonus: Broccoli - I will eat it now only because I know it's good for me, but nothing will ever make me like it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

michigandergirl said:


> Bonus: Broccoli - I will eat it now only because I know it's good for me, but nothing will ever make me like it.



2 words: cheese sauce


----------



## FredtheDuck

FFigawi said:


> Just stay away from the pineapple, and we can be friends



You got it. Hate pineapples on pizza : ) But... I thought we were already friends because of our shared love of bubbles and good beer.


----------



## tidefan

Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: I struggle. I work full time as a teacher and I run clubs and tutoring not to mention all the committees so the school year can be kind of rough. This year has stunk as far as running goes.  Summers are super easy. Up early, run.
> 
> Bonus: Peas. Barf.


We are counting on you for the Castaway Cay 5k on the Member's Cruise though!

BTW, I teach as well...


----------



## tidefan

ATTQOTD:  I try to fit in runs when I can, but it is tough as between my job, my wife's job (which I end up being her secretary), and all of my DD's activities.  It is a bit easier in the Summer.  The hardest is in Fall, because, well, we live in Tuscaloosa, and here, in the Fall, Saturdays are for Crimson Tide Football!

Bonus:  Count me in with the Lima bean crowd.  Those are horrible.  As to one thing that I have never, ever been able to eat...  It is raw tomatoes.  I cannot fathom anything more gross.  (That being said, cook them or douse them with vinegar and cilantro and turn them into salsa, and I love them!)


----------



## Bree

AFwifelife said:


> They were the Mrs T frozen ones. I’m pretty sure it was they was they were prepared/served but it’s scarred me enough that I stay away from them now. Putting the 6% polish part of me to shame.



Those are icky!  I love pierogi though. My favorites are filled with kapusta or apples.


----------



## Bree

I can’t believe how many of you don’t like peas. Add me to that list!


----------



## Dis5150

FredtheDuck said:


> Happy birthday! But no, Pizza Hut is decidedly NOT the same as Round Table. I'm lucky to get back "home" (to CA) fairly often and my mom and my in-laws both make it a point to make sure we have RT when we're back because they know I (and my daughter) like it so much. I'll be out there again in May and my mom has already planned which night is RT night. My mother in law has actually gone as far as to have the local grocery near her deep freeze some par-cooked RT to bring out to us when she's come out to visit, can you believe it? That way we can put it in our freezer and bake it whenever we want it. So sweet of her.



Your mother in law is the best! My son still lives in CA so I make sure I get some Round Table on every visit out there. Lately he has been visiting us instead so haven't been in a while.


----------



## KingLlama

The only pierogi I'd ever eaten were the Mrs. T brand pierogi and a couple of years ago a Canadian friend made homemade ones and as soon as I took my first bite, every color became more vivid and "A Whole New World" started playing out of nowhere.


----------



## Capang

tidefan said:


> We are counting on you for the Castaway Cay 5k on the Member's Cruise though!
> 
> BTW, I teach as well...


Oh, I'm in!! The real reason I started running was I wanted to take a cruise and do that 5k!
Eta: well, one of the reasons...


----------



## jennamfeo

Bree said:


> I can’t believe how many of you don’t like peas. Add me to that list!



I can't believe how many people were forced to eat lima beans. What is wrong with your families?!?! I probably don't like lima beans, but I have never tried them and I probably never will.


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> QOTD: How do you balance running with work and/or family life?



I’m a SAHW with only furkids, so I’m pretty flexible. I tend to run during the middle of the day, usually when my husband is on conference calls or what-not and could use the quiet and privacy.

I also tend to do my long runs mid-week (like Wednesday or Thursday) so I can have most of the weekend free, unless I have a long ride scheduled, so I try to knock that out as early as I can.

Really, the only restriction/request Mr. Keels has is that it doesn’t interfere with his time off when we have plans or are traveling - he doesn’t take much time off, if any, so I need to work my schedule around that. That’s meant running at 6 a.m. on a Saturday morning in New Orleans after staying out until 2-3 a.m. (Pro Tip - do not recommend, but you also won’t be the grossest person out on the street at that hour either), or on our Alaskan cruise last summer when he had alternative plans from me.


----------



## KingLlama

Quick ? from a half-marathon newbie....

I've always read/assumed that your major carb-loading meal prior to the race should be the night before. But in the past two days, I've read one person say that it should actually be LUNCH the day before the race, and then I just read another say that it should actually be TWO NIGHTS before the race. So now I'm all confused.

What has worked best for you all? Night before? Day before? Two nights before?


----------



## Waiting2goback

Bree said:


> *QOTD:  How do you balance running with work and/or family life?*
> 
> I’m fortunate to be a stay at home parent, but my DH has at least one week long business trip a month.  I usually run as soon as my DD leaves for school at 8:40 or before DS gets up at 6:30am.  Afternoons/evenings are too hectic with dinner, homework, therapies for my DS and sports. I run as early as possible on the weekends so I can fit in more family time even if it means a 5am wake up.  I can’t remember the last time I have slept past 6am!
> 
> *Bonus QOTD:  What is a food you were made to eat as a child that you refuse to eat now?*
> 
> Scalloped and Au Gratin potatoes. The smell..........



Balancing everything is a challenge.  It will get easier once the nice weather arrives and stays for more than 20 minutes.  Then I can lace up and just run outside.  I can get my run in during the same amount of time I would be driving to the gym.  But I will run in the morning or at night when kids are sleeping, that doesn't bother me.

Bonus:  My parents were lucky.  I would eat just about anything.  My mother was not a good cook however and she used to make cube steak.  I swear, if I didn't go to the bathroom and spit it out in the toilet I would still be chewing it.  I will eat peas, broccoli, cauliflower, etc...  I can't stand jellied cranberry sauce though.  I'm sorry, that stuff is disgusting.  I was never forced to eat it as a kid so it may not count but I can't get it down as an adult.


----------



## MissLiss279

KingLlama said:


> Quick ? from a half-marathon newbie....
> 
> I've always read/assumed that your major carb-loading meal prior to the race should be the night before. But in the past two days, I've read one person say that it should actually be LUNCH the day before the race, and then I just read another say that it should actually be TWO NIGHTS before the race. So now I'm all confused.
> 
> What has worked best for you all? Night before? Day before? Two nights before?


I like it to be lunch the day before. I’m usually going to try and go to bed early-ish the night before a race, so I like my evening meal to be on the lighter side. Nothing really scientific to my decision, though...


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD: I started running with DH just before I retired from teaching (@Capang @tidefan ) when mileage was low. Now runs happen whenever I please. I was h.s. yearbook advisor for 18 years, so days were long, from 7:00 am to 5:30 pm with essay grading at night most days. Lunch “hour” was 25 minutes with duties during lunch. After work there were sons’ homework, making supper, laundry, and other home/family responsibilities. I could not have trained regularly back then, so I really admire those of you do it with all your other responsibilities.

Bonus: Growing up in a family of 7 and with both parents having grown up during the Depression and working, there was no chance to be picky. Mama cooked and we ate or went to bed hungry. But I swore that when I grew up, I’d never again eat hog brains in scrambled eggs or tripe. Your peas, beans, and meatloaf don’t sound so bad now, do they?


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: I started running after my kids went off to university so I don't have to worry about anyone else but me. Training is part of my schedule, kind of like work is. I try to plan all my social activities outside of my training time. Although, the gym is also a place to socialize...I'm there a lot. 

Kudos to those with little kids and other commitments and wake up early to train. I don't think I would have had the energy to do it. Kids were in competitive dance and hockey and my part time job was chauffeur. 

Bonus: Can't stand peas. I'm feeling sick just thinking about it.


----------



## ZellyB

KingLlama said:


> Quick ? from a half-marathon newbie....
> 
> I've always read/assumed that your major carb-loading meal prior to the race should be the night before. But in the past two days, I've read one person say that it should actually be LUNCH the day before the race, and then I just read another say that it should actually be TWO NIGHTS before the race. So now I'm all confused.
> 
> What has worked best for you all? Night before? Day before? Two nights before?



I don't carb load really.  I'm not sure there's really any good science behind it.  I pretty much just eat the way I normally would but avoid anything with a lot of fiber or spicy or unfamiliar.  I'm much more careful about being sure I drink a lot of water the day before so that I'm fully hydrated.


----------



## FFigawi

FredtheDuck said:


> You got it. Hate pineapples on pizza : ) But... I thought we were already friends because of our shared love of bubbles and good beer.



Of course we are! Those are great things to build a friendship around.


----------



## avondale

Bree said:


> *QOTD:  How do you balance running with work and/or family life?*
> 
> 
> *Bonus QOTD:  What is a food you were made to eat as a child that you refuse to eat now?*



ATTQOTD: I have no family living near me except my husband.  We are both very tolerant of each other's activities and scheduled.  I play tennis and run a lot.  He plays tennis and video games a lot.  It works out.    We also have three cats, but they don't really get a vote about scheduling.

Bonus ATTQOTD: Just about all vegetables.  I'm seeing a lot of votes for peas and lima beans, and those both get a lot of hate from me.  Carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, beets, also.  I can tolerate corn and sometimes green beans, but I wouldn't go out of my way for them.  My husband thinks that if my mother hadn't cooked everything to almost a mush when I was a kid I might have liked some of them, but I'm not convinced.  I can still almost get a gag reflex going by imagining one of them.    And I was forced to eat them, even through high school, but at least my mom tried not to cook the worst ones very often. Blech.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: The balance for me depends on when my kids are in school and not. I am currently a stay at home mom but I still substitute teach at the school I taught at for nine years one or two times a week when I can. My oldest and one of my twins go to the elementary school but they are on different schedules because my daughter attends the special needs pre-k program at the school. The other twin attends preschool three days a week. Running could be an early morning wake up, run in the morning when all three are in school, treadmill, or run in the evening once my husband gets home. It just depends on what day it is honestly but I am still thankful I am able to squeeze in time to run. Definitely helps keep me sane!

Bonus question: Green beans!!! Still hate them to this day.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

KingLlama said:


> Quick ? from a half-marathon newbie....



I lightly carb-load the night before a half, mostly because it is a pre-race tradition.

I believe traditional wisdom is that you don't need to carb load for a half.

Remember not to overdo it and inert carbs (used 'inert carbs' twice today!) are better than volatile carbs. Think pancakes instead of pasta Puttanesca.


----------



## KSellers88

KingLlama said:


> Quick ? from a half-marathon newbie....
> 
> I've always read/assumed that your major carb-loading meal prior to the race should be the night before. But in the past two days, I've read one person say that it should actually be LUNCH the day before the race, and then I just read another say that it should actually be TWO NIGHTS before the race. So now I'm all confused.
> 
> What has worked best for you all? Night before? Day before? Two nights before?



I'm a creature of habit and eat Papa Johns pizza the night before my races. I never eat big lunches and I'm not sure what the benefit of eating it two nights before would be, but I don't know much about nutrition...


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I lightly carb-load the night before a half, mostly because it is a pre-race tradition.
> 
> I believe traditional wisdom is that you don't need to carb load for a half.
> 
> Remember not to overdo it and inert carbs (used 'inert carbs' twice today!) are better than volatile carbs. Think pancakes instead of pasta Puttanesca.



And carb loading with pancakes is best done at breakfast the day before a race. Carb loading the night before isn't nearly as effective.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband usually has us eat pasta two days before the half or major race for him.  

We failed at that this trip but he also hasn’t run in over a month so this half will be interesting for him


----------



## Capang

I tried adding a pic but I give up. So frustrating. 
The weather is absolutely beautiful. I finally got out for a nice outdoor run. This week has been super stressful with state testing at work so I was excited to get home and get out. About 30 seconds into my run the ball of my foot started to hurt. It went downhill pretty fast from there but I still got a couple miles in. I've lost about 60 pounds in the last year and in the last couple of weeks I've gained back about 5. It felt like 500 while running. As soon as I hit my car I was sneezing and congested. Go figure. At least I got out. It was a pretty day for a run.


----------



## Smilelea

Bree said:


> *QOTD: How do you balance running with work and/or family life?*



This was very difficult until a few weeks ago. Now, I drop the boys off at school and DH picks them up from after school care. This way I can come home, run, shower, and have supper ready when they walk in the door. In the summer, (9 month teacher here) I can get up about 6am and run before DH has to leave for work. 



Bree said:


> Bonus QOTD: What is a food you were made to eat as a child that you refuse to eat now?



Brussel sprouts!

Side note: Running my very first official 10K in the morning. Hoping for a time of 1:12 to submit to Disney (while secretly hoping for 1:08). Sadly there just aren't that many races in my area between now and October.


----------



## flav

KingLlama said:


> Quick ? from a half-marathon newbie....
> 
> I've always read/assumed that your major carb-loading meal prior to the race should be the night before. But in the past two days, I've read one person say that it should actually be LUNCH the day before the race, and then I just read another say that it should actually be TWO NIGHTS before the race. So now I'm all confused.
> 
> What has worked best for you all? Night before? Day before? Two nights before?


For a half, I start carb loading three days (two nights) before. 
A normal plate is constituted of one part protein, one part carbs, two parts veggies. For carb loading, veggies can drop completely and be replaced by some carbs. 
Then, I avoid excessively fat (it slows us down), fibrous (broccoli, cabbage, etc), salty and spicy food (anything that will hurt my stomack or be hard to digest). 
Depending on my metabolism and how much calories I plan to burn (say if I plan to tour the parks from rope drop to fireworks or to go skating 14km the eve of the race...), I add some snacks (dried fruits, fruits, compotes, bars) between meals.
Of course, drinking sufficiently is crucial: Carbs makes us retain water, hence the feeling of being bloated (and the weight gain). But very useful for a race. 
At that rate, I tend not to be very hungry the night before the run so my main meal the day before is lunch with afternoon snacks and a lighter dinner. It also works for me for afternoon/ evening runs.


----------



## jennamfeo

flav said:


> For a half, I start carb loading three days (two nights) before.
> A normal plate is constituted of one part protein, one part carbs, two parts veggies. For carb loading, veggies can drop completely and be replaced by some carbs.
> Then, I avoid excessively fat (it slows us down), fibrous (broccoli, cabbage, etc), salty and spicy food (anything that will hurt my stomack or be hard to digest).
> Depending on my metabolism and how much calories I plan to burn (say if I plan to tour the parks from rope drop to fireworks or to go skating 14km the eve of the race...), I add some snacks (dried fruits, fruits, compotes, bars) between meals.
> Of course, drinking sufficiently is crucial: Carbs makes us retain water, hence the feeling of being bloated (and the weight gain). But very useful for a race.
> At that rate, I tend not to be very hungry the night before the run so my main meal the day before is lunch with afternoon snacks and a lighter dinner. It also works for me for afternoon/ evening runs.


Good grief. I just eat a whole pizza and some wine and call it a night.


----------



## KevM

Late to the question (Travel day & 1st Disney day).

ATTQOTD: i’m Single w/no kids, so there aren’t many family issues that get in my way.  Works a little different.  I find it difficult to fit running in in Mondays, Wednesdays, & Thursdays.  I work from home on Tuesdays and generally run on my lunch break.  I’m off Friday-Sunday and can fit running in pretty easily.  Sunday mornings are generally my long run days.

ATT Bonus QOTD: Nothjng really.  There is a bit though.  I was such a picky eater as a kid, my parents didn’t really force me to eat things.  They found it easier to just let me eat what I wanted.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Good grief. I just eat a whole pizza and some wine and call it a night.



We call it Friday


----------



## beatlecat42

Some not-so-great news on the health front...Got an MRI done on my ankle, since the doc was also wondering why a sprain was taking so long to heal...it looks like I've got a foot coalition (I guess a couple of bones are fused together where they shouldn't be), which is normally not an issue but the sprain aggravated it and it's refusing to let everything heal, which is why it continues to not feel right after 5 months.  So now I get to decide between a cortisone shot or possible surgery.  Awesome.  At least it's not hurting too bad at the moment, mostly because I wrenched my back/hip yesterday getting some equipment into my car, and now everything hurts and I'm dying.

But, it's the weekend, and even though I'll be working (and the thought of sleeping on a museum floor in my current condition is already bringing me to tears), that's some happy thoughts.



KSellers88 said:


> *QOTD: You can only register for races that are one distance for the remainder of your running career. Which distance would you pick and why?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD: Junk food. Sweet or salty??*



10k.  Have been enjoying the distance, I just wish there were more opportunities around here...

Depends.  Sometimes both.  Yes to cheez-its.



Bree said:


> *QOTD:  How do you balance running with work and/or family life?*
> 
> *Bonus QOTD:  What is a food you were made to eat as a child that you refuse to eat now?*



Still working on it...in part because work is so inconsistent at the moment, that it's rough to get into any sort of routine.

Shout out to all the pea-haters, I've long said that peas are the devil.  As a child, though, I was a rather picky eater and thankfully, my parents didn't really make me eat anything in particular.  Although my mother did used to make a "vegetable soup" that was basically a bunch of veggies mixed in a blender and heated    the consistency is something awful.  How we used to eat that, I'll never know...

Good luck to everyone running this weekend!


----------



## McNs

Fuel - train with the same gels I race with, usually only if running 8 miles or more. Train with water for longer runs, race with whatever electrolyte they have
Half - long enough to be a challenge but not too long that it destroys you!
Running life balance - go early for long runs on the weekend, try to be home by 9:30am so work backwards from there depending on length. I have also started running in the evening once dinner and family duties are over, and quite enjoy it, but have to be careful what we have for dinner. Have had to cut the odd run short due to, um, well I'm sure you guys know! I also try to run early during the week but bed usually wins.

Pineapple - yes on Dominos/Pizza Hut style pizza (i.e. junk pizza), no on NY or Neapolitan. Youngest DD ONLY eats pizza with pineapple...
Salty
I eat anything, don't recall anything from childhood I don't at now. I do remember hating pumpkin when a kid but love it now!

@Wendy98 I bow down to you! By far the baddest a$$ around these parts. Inspiring race report!


----------



## JulieODC

Happy weekend and good luck to all the racers!

I work full time, but from home - and my husband travels 3-4 days every week. So I run during the week during lunch (when DDs are at school and daycare). I do log on early for work (6am) to get some time in before the girls wake up if I am going on a run longer than 30min at lunch.

I do long runs on the weekend, and sometimes do weekday runs early if DH is home. 

It’s all about taking advantage of little windows of opportunity and being flexible day to day!


----------



## michigandergirl

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> 2 words: cheese sauce



Tolerable, but still don't like it!


----------



## rootbeerkid

Disboard Running Family,

I've been diagnosed with a medial tibial plateau "stress area" or "stress reaction" which I think means that it's bruised but not (yet) fractured.  MRI shows some liquid in the bone. It caused some severe hobbling around after preparatory long runs and a subsequent half marathon.

What I'd like to ask is: 

Have you or someone you know been diagnosed with this? 
How quick was the recovery and what did you do or not do during the recovery?
What did you do to maintain fitness during the recovery? One of the benefits of running that I really enjoy and started to take for granted is that I could pork out and not gain weight. With the downtime, the weight has already increased a couple pounds in a few weeks. So keeping active during recovery would really be good.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQUOD: Finding balance is quite easy for me, as luckily I teach High School, so I'm done most days at 2:30pm. I am only a parent to Fur-babies, who need to get out and exercise anyways, so fitting my runs in is (wonderfully) rarely factored by me scheduled!


----------



## FFigawi

Seen on Twitter today


----------



## Andie16

DH and I got married in part because of our shared love of pineapple on pizza.  We are pretty aggressive with the pineapple so now I'm wondering how many of our guests are secretly horrified


----------



## michigandergirl

rootbeerkid said:


> Disboard Running Family,
> 
> I've been diagnosed with a medial tibial plateau "stress area" or "stress reaction" which I think means that it's bruised but not (yet) fractured.  MRI shows some liquid in the bone. It caused some severe hobbling around after preparatory long runs and a subsequent half marathon.
> 
> What I'd like to ask is:
> 
> Have you or someone you know been diagnosed with this?
> How quick was the recovery and what did you do or not do during the recovery?
> What did you do to maintain fitness during the recovery? One of the benefits of running that I really enjoy and started to take for granted is that I could pork out and not gain weight. With the downtime, the weight has already increased a couple pounds in a few weeks. So keeping active during recovery would really be good.
> 
> View attachment 318195



I had a stress reaction in my tibia last fall. It was mild, grade 1, but it hurt like crazy. I took a total of 6 weeks off from running. The first two weeks I didn't do much of anything, just tried to stay off of it as much as possible, and iced it for 20 minutes every night. The following 4 weeks I cross trained on the elliptical and stationary bike. Then I eased back into running doing intervals of walking and running for about two weeks, and then did continuous running starting with 3 days a week and worked my way back to 5 days a week (about two months). This was in September/early October and I was able to complete Dopey in January with no problems.

I know it's hard to be patient, but hopefully you'll be back at it soon!


----------



## michigandergirl

Gazelle Girl Half marathon report:

First off, spring has finally sprung here in Michigan! It was perfect running weather, with temps at the start around 38 and warming up fast to the upper 50's at the finish, sunny and no wind. It felt great to be running in short sleeves finally.

This is an all women's race in Grand Rapids - they have a 5K, 10K, and a half - this is the 3rd year in a row I have run the half. The course is mostly flat and scenic, running along the river and through parks. I do some of my long runs on portions of this course, so it's like my home turf, which is maybe part of the reason why I generally do well on this course. My favorite part of this race is a large group of guys in one of the parks cheering on the women every year - they are always so fun and loud and hilariously dressed (the best were some guys in nothing but grass skirts and coconut bras). 

So my training for this race has been less than stellar, to say the least. This was my 4th DB plan and about midway through, life happenings, sickness, shin splints, weather, etc. caused me to miss or shorten more runs than previous plans. I was worried that my hopes of another PR at this race was out of reach. I adjusted my expectations and just went in with a good attitude, I was running in short sleeves after all! 

I'm happy to report I managed a PR for the third year in a row at this race, knocking 1:19 off last years time. Official time is 2:05:17.


----------



## roxymama

Working on my recap today, but
Naperville Women's Half Marathon 4/22 2:25:38 which is a PR!!  Not the final time I had in mind earlier this year based off my fitness gains in the fall.  But extremely happy with that number after the training changes I had to make this winter.  I could have pushed harder and gotten a few more minutes off but my legs started giving out in the last quarter of the race and I switched to running with my heart instead of my legs. 
Perfect weather, 50's, all shade, kind of hilly course and a bit head-windy.  Overall I think I needed this confidence boost and the kick in the capri pants to get back to real work!

On Saturday I had crumbled cheezits over my baked mac n cheese so that may have also helped.


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats on those PRs @michigandergirl and @roxymama !


----------



## Slogger

Way to go @roxymama and @michigandergirl!


----------



## FredtheDuck

@LSUlakes when you have a second, could you please add two races for me?:

April 29 - @FredtheDuck - Pike's Peek 10k (1:13:13 / NA)
May 19 - @FredtheDuck - St. Michael's Running Festival (TBD / NA)

I'm running the 4/29 one as part of my long run, so my goal is to not finish faster than 1:10. 

I have a goal for St. Michael's but I'm too scared to list it right now


----------



## SarahDisney

Race Recap - Run As One 4M

Good news: Spring has arrived in NYC.
Bad news: Nobody told me that when I got dressed yesterday morning.

Anyway... weather was beautiful (unless you were some kind of idiot wearing an extra layer) and the trees and flowers were in bloom, so being in Central Park was actually kind of nice. 

The course itself had some hills (because it was Central Park, and while I didnt love the hills, they didnt seem super brutal.

I went out planning to run a super aggressive pace for as long as I could, but that only lasted about 1.5 miles. I backed off in mile 3 before ramping up a drop for the downhill in mile 4.

Considering my inability to dress for the conditions (and a few other small factors), I think I did put in the best effort I could for the day. Finished ahead of goal at *40:32*.

I'll be running the same course next month, so it'll be interesting to see how I feel about it then.


----------



## jmasgat

roxymama said:


> On Saturday I had crumbled cheezits over my baked mac n cheese so that may have also helped.



I love the idea of a food providing a psychological boost (whether you were serious or not, and in light of the recent cracker discussion).  When I was a kid, our town's park department had a field day.  I used to run the 50 yd dash, amongst other things. I remember one year eating a bowl of cheerios (with whole milk) beforehand and doing well in the dash.  I still think that bowl was my "breakfast of champions" (although, ironically, Wheaties were not!)


----------



## LSUlakes

I'm back from our trip! It was great and hopefully I will be able to put together a trip report in a few weeks. I am back at work and things are wild. I will try to get back to posting QOTD tomorrow and catching up on the thread. Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## SarahDisney

Welcome back, @LSUlakes!

Does anyone want a QOTD for today? I'd be happy to post one.
Spoiler alert: I'm having a nice cup of tea right now, so I think we can all guess what the bonus question might be.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Welcome back, @LSUlakes!
> 
> Does anyone want a QOTD for today? I'd be happy to post one.
> Spoiler alert: I'm having a nice cup of tea right now, so I think we can all guess what the bonus question might be.


Go for it!


----------



## SarahDisney

*QOTD: Now that Spring is slowly starting to appear for some of us, let's talk about how you dress for warmer weather. Are you an overdresser? Underdresser? Or are you good at dressing exactly for the weather?

Bonus: Let's talk tea! Are you a tea drinker? How do you take your tea? Any favorites?*

For tomorrow's QOTD I nominate ... @LSUlakes (I know, I'm hysterical)

ATTQOTD: I'm an overdresser... I like layers. I need to get better at dressing for warm weather, though, because sometimes wearing too many layers in the heat is just brutal.

ATTBQOTD: I love tea! My favorite is earl gray, but a close second is pomegranate blueberry from Coffee Bean. I drink my tea plain - no milk or sugar or anything.
I also like some iced tea (my favorite is Coffee Bean's Sweedish Berries), but not if its sweetened. I've never had true sweet tea, so I dont know how I feel about that.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: We are bypassing spring and headed straight to summer. I think we will hit our first 100* day tomorrow or Wednesday. I am just trying to get brave enough to run in just a sports bra so I can work on my tan AND not melt. Otherwise you will find me in shorts and tanks once the temp goes over 70*.

ATTBQOTD: I like tea, but I don't drink it a lot. I usually buy the Yogi brand and get the tea flavor based on what they claim it can do for me. Like right now I have the Stress Relief tea, which actually works when I am having some anxiety. But, just like my coffee, I don't add anything to my tea. I don't care for sweet tea, if my tea is iced I need it plain. 
Side note: I went to go by some Coffee by LT this morning because they put some bags online and OF COURSE it was sold out already. BOO.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTOQTD:  I used to overdress and still do sometimes, but I've gotten a lot better at judging it right now.  I've learned it's better to be a bit cold at first for the sake of being comfortable once I warm up.

Bonus:  I don't drink much tea, but I do like good Oolong tea with a touch of sugar.  Mostly I just drink tea when I'm sick with a dose of honey and lemon in it.  Now sweet tea is a different conversation.  I used to love a good sweet tea, but since cutting back on sugar and carbs, it's too sweet for me now.  Sometimes I'll get a 50/50 mix of it at a restaurant though if I'm in the mood for it.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: Now that Spring is slowly starting to appear for some of us, let's talk about how you dress for warmer weather. Are you an overdresser? Underdresser? Or are you good at dressing exactly for the weather?
> 
> Bonus: Let's talk tea! Are you a tea drinker? How do you take your tea? Any favorites?*



ATTQOTD:  Warm weather is what I have here in NC 75-80% of the year.  Shorts and a tech shirt.  Easy, simple, go.  The only variable is whether I take water with me which depends on both how warm it is and how far I'm running.

BQOTD:  Tea!  Finally, a respectable, cultured drink for discussion!  I love hot tea and drink ~48oz every weekday morning and 1-2 pots/day on the weekend.  I tend to prefer spicy teas and my current favorite is to blend Harney Spicy Cinnamon (black tea plus 3 cinnamons, clove and orange peel) with Bigelow Constant Comment (black tea, orange peel and spices).  It provides a strong cinnamon tea that's a real pick me up in the morning.  When I'm in a more relaxed mood or need something easier on the throat, I will go with a blend of black tea, spearmint and peppermint.  All nicely sweetened, of course.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: It was 44 degrees when I left home today and is supposed to make it to 63 later today. I am wearing shorts. Make of this what you will; I have no idea if this means I'm overdressed or underdressed. It's always shorts weather inside. ETA: Meant to infer that this philosophy shifts to running gear as well. I'll tend to err on the side of fewer layers.

Bonus: I don't like hot drinks but I will force myself to have iced green tea every now and then. Sometimes I'll mix it with a little lemonade for the green tea Arnold Palmer.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I always do it wrong. I'm either freezing or melting. I've not found the right balance clothing wise.

Bonus: I usually hate tea but I have found Harney makes a mint chocolate tea I really like. Plain, nothing added.


----------



## JulieODC

I tend to overdress, or at least with removable layers - I’m so afraid of being too cold!

I also easily forget what running in certain temps feels like - today is 60, and I just might throw caution to the wind and go in short sleeves!

I love tea - have a cup a day after my coffee. I take it black. My faves are constant comment, lady gray, and red rose. The only flavor I like is citrus.


----------



## Chaitali

I definitely have a tendency to overdress and I try to be aware of that... but I'm so worried about being cold!  

I love tea.  It's hard to pick a favorite but I guess it would be a good early gray.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: What is spring?? LOL. We normally skip that season and that other season called Fall here in Alabama and go straight to Summer or Winter. I wouldn't say I'm either. My typical running uniform is shorts and a tank top, but sometimes that tank top is removed halfway during a run and I get all brave an run in my sports bra. The fact that I pass maybe 4 cars during all my runs normally helps with this "bravery".  During the winter, I am normally an overdresser because I am constantly freezing, but I layer a lot and can remove those as needed.

Bonus: Does sweet tea count? The best sweet tea is at our local BBQ restaurant. There's a local 5K that ends at this BBQ restaurant and they always provide a BBQ Sandwich and huge sweet tea. BEST RACE EVER.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: Now that Spring is slowly starting to appear for some of us, let's talk about how you dress for warmer weather. Are you an overdresser? Underdresser? Or are you good at dressing exactly for the weather?*



I wear short sleeves and shorts almost year-round. About the only change I make in the summer is wearing thinner and lighter tops. 



> *Bonus: Let's talk tea! Are you a tea drinker? How do you take your tea? Any favorites?*



Can't go to a sushi restaurant without having green tea


----------



## camaker

I'm trying to make a decision on a race for next weekend and wanted to see what your thoughts on the situation would be.  

The background is that I'm working my way back through the gears of a Higdon half marathon plan getting fit again after ~10 weeks off to deal with a shin issue.  I'm back up to 22 total miles/week and a long run of 10 miles/week at this point.  I've found that level to be plenty for a half.  I'd like to get back to a race not necessarily to go flat out (I'm not PRing right now), but more for a change of scenery and to refresh things a little bit.  There are two races this weekend that I'm looking at with pro's and con's for each:

Owl's Roost Rumble Half Marathon is a trail half marathon.  I've never run a trail race before and have been interested in giving it a try.  The down side is that the race is 90 minutes from home and I'd have to do morning bib pick up which makes it even earlier.  I just don't know how much more effort the trail will require, but slowing down for it isn't necessarily a bad thing.  But rolling an ankle would be.

House of Hope 5k is a little charity 5k that will be run ~30 minutes from home.  The down side is that I don't really like the 5k distance and I'm not in shape to go flat out for a 5k.  The big pro for this one is that it's only 30 minutes away.

What do you think?


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> Owl's Roost Rumble Half Marathon is a trail half marathon.  I've never run a trail race before and have been interested in giving it a try.  The down side is that the race is 90 minutes from home and I'd have to do morning bib pick up which makes it even earlier.  I just don't know how much more effort the trail will require, but slowing down for it isn't necessarily a bad thing.  But rolling an ankle would be.
> 
> House of Hope 5k is a little charity 5k that will be run ~30 minutes from home.  The down side is that I don't really like the 5k distance and I'm not in shape to go flat out for a 5k.  The big pro for this one is that it's only 30 minutes away.
> 
> What do you think?



If I were me, which I am, I'd do the 5k and not worry about the PR but seeing what I could do with a solid effort.  Maybe see if I could pick a pace that is a bit slower and see if I could press as I go...but not like flat out go crazy that whole way.  Or just sight see it (aka long run pace.)
The trail thing sounds cool, but coming off of a half marathon on normal streets that kicked my bootie, I'd be risk adverse on trail half as my first trail race.  But I'm also a big chicken.

ATTQOTD: I usually under-dress for races and overdress for training runs.  Because I get more worried about being held up with too much stuff to take off mid-race which could slow me down vs just taking a lap back to my house to throw stuff on my porch.

Bonus Tea: I really like tea (hot or cold, sweet or not) but I rarely pick it as my first option.  I dig green tea or matcha flavored frou-frou drinks at coffee houses (starbucks green tea frap!!!).  I enjoy a green ice tea at wendy's even though it tastes more tropical than anything.  Alice in Wonderland tea from Disney is really fun to get when on trips too.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: Now that Spring is slowly starting to appear for some of us, let's talk about how you dress for warmer weather. Are you an overdresser? Underdresser? Or are you good at dressing exactly for the weather?
> 
> Bonus: Let's talk tea! Are you a tea drinker? How do you take your tea? Any favorites?*


I tend to overdress for the warmer weather but that's because I like to sweat.  

Bonus:  No tea for me.  It reminds of being sick when I was younger.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: In warm weather I am an under-dresser. I prefer to be cold at the beginning of a run and comfortable for the rest. In winter I tend to have a lot of layers. 

Bonus: I love tea, hot or cold! My favorite hot tea is Bigelow Cinnamon Stick. Sweetened, of course.  I drink way too much iced tea to drink the true sweet tea we have here in Arkansas. I brew my own, using Lipton Southern Sweet Tea iced tea bags. They are pre-sweetened tea bags, sweetened with Splenda. Getting ready to have a glass right now.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: I tend to overdress as I am cold a lot. For 50s, I will wear leggings and a long sleeve tech shirt. 60s will be leggings and short sleeves. 70 and over tanks and shorts. 

Bonus: I love tea. I drink it every day and collect teapots. I really like loose leaf teas. For domestic blends, I really like Harney's holiday tea. I also like Bigelow Constant Comment. I drink a lot of Twinnings. My favs would be Early Gary or Irish Breakfast. We actually did high tea at Fortnum and Mason last year in London and bought a bunch of their teas (wedding blend, Queen Anne, Jubilee blend) You can also buy them from William sonoma. I also went to the twinnings store on the strand and bought a bunch of rare blends that you can't get in the states. We are doing tea in Dublin in June so I am sure I will buy more tea this summer. I also like Iced Tea - unsweetened. The only thing I don't like it green.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: Now that Spring is slowly starting to appear for some of us, let's talk about how you dress for warmer weather. Are you an overdresser? Underdresser? Or are you good at dressing exactly for the weather?
> 
> Bonus: Let's talk tea! Are you a tea drinker? How do you take your tea? Any favorites?


Warmer weather? What is that? Just kidding its like 58 today and I am loving it! I will still wear a thin long sleeve in this weather and shorts. 

I drink both hot tea and iced tea. I particularly love sweet tea.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I am cold natured. For training runs, I purposely overdress for 2 reasons:
1. All my training routes are out and backs, where I am back at home base often, so it is easy to ditch layers as I heat up.
2. I figure if I train overdressed, and race underdressed, I will be faster.

BQOTD: Lemon Ginseng, straight.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I think I dress properly.  Most of the year I can get by with shorts and a tank, but have a few long-sleeve options and 2 running jackets.  I also have a pair of capris and 1 pair of leggings that don't fall down, so those come out if it's 50 or below.

Bonus:  I drink Yogi almost exclusively every afternoon.  I bought Blueberry Green Tea Slim Life, which is my favorite.  I don't think it has anything to do with weight loss, but I like the blueberry.  Their regular Green Tea Antioxidant is great too.  Like coffee, I do not add anything to my tea. Sweet tea is gross to me, so I like iced black tea.  Panera has/had an acai iced tea I really liked; I also like the unsweeted passion tea at Starbucks.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: If we're in the high-thirties/low-forties, I've had some difficulty when it comes to LRs. I had a few where I was underdressed and come home with a bright red torso from the cold. This past weekend was the first time I felt overdressed, but I was close enough to home after my warmup to drop in and shed my jacket and change my hat, and that did the trick. It seems that we only have like five seconds of spring here, so pretty soon it'll be back to shorts and tanks. I realized over the weekend that I own only two short-sleeve tech shirts. The rest are either tanks or long sleeves. Seems appropriate for our weather patterns.

Bonus: I'm not much of a tea drinker these days. This is going to sound way more #humblebrag-y than I mean it to, but the reason that I don't is because I found a tea when I was in Darjeeling that I fell absolutely in love with. I brought some back but have long since finished it, and haven't been able to find anything I like near as much. If I am feeling like tea, though, I usually go for earl grey or english breakfast, nothing added.


----------



## LdyStormy76

@camaker  Another vote for the 5k. Just walking a trail puts different stresses on feet, ankles and legs than most people are used to; trying to do it at any type of speed (especially when you have never tried any type of trail race) might open you up to issues besides the potential for a rolled ankle. A charity 5k is truly a fun run. If it were me I would treat it like a training run with different scenery.


----------



## JulieODC

@camaker - I also vote for the 5k. Sounds like a good cause, and I’d be a bit nervous to do a trail half after coming back from injury. 

I ran 3.5 miles on trails this weekend, and my calves are still feeling the effects!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: Now that Spring is slowly starting to appear for some of us, let's talk about how you dress for warmer weather. Are you an overdresser? Underdresser? Or are you good at dressing exactly for the weather?


This is timely! It should be in the upper 60's when I run tonight and I don't know what to wear. I am probably an over dresser as the weather starts to get warmer.. but there were a few times this winter when I thought 40F was warm and it was not. And I froze. 



SarahDisney said:


> Bonus: Let's talk tea! Are you a tea drinker? How do you take your tea? Any favorites?


I am not a normal hot tea drinker, but don't dislike it. I enjoy unsweetened iced tea or a shaken tea lemonade from Starbs. When I was in China, we did a tea tasting with a million different kinds of tea, which got me really excited for a while about tea... but that lasted until I was reunited with coffee.


----------



## McNs

It's getting cooler here at the bottom end of the world - current runs are in the glorious autumn temps, low 50s in the morning, 60s during the day. When winter comes it is never too bad (apart from the rain) so always shorts and t shirt, gloves for cold days (anything in the 30s), and a light jacket if rain is around. All the other times of the year are t shirt and shorts, I don't like singlets.

Coffee is my first beverage choice up until midday. I like tea and some days take a break from coffee all together, and afternoon drinks are tea. I like English Breakfast and Earl Grey, and in the evening I will often have a lemon and ginger.


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: Now that Spring is slowly starting to appear for some of us, let's talk about how you dress for warmer weather. Are you an overdresser? Underdresser? Or are you good at dressing exactly for the weather?
> 
> Bonus: Let's talk tea! Are you a tea drinker? How do you take your tea? Any favorites?*



QOTD:  I try and dress for the weather.  I keep a variety of running clothes in different weights and materials.  Now that FL is heating up I’ll be wearing lightweight capris, shorts skirts and tank tops. I’m too self conscious to go out in just a sports bra. Two kids and two umbilical hernia surgeries has taken it’s toll and I’d rather not have the neighborhood elitist clique gossiping about me.

Bonus QOTD:  I drink hot tea sometimes, but only if it’s super sweet. Iced tea has to be unsweetened or southern sweet tea.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have been having some over/under dressing issues the last couple weeks.  It is a tough time of the year up here in New England.  

I last wore my long winter fleece lined pants two weeks ago because it was like 27 when I left, although I was overdressed because it warmed up quickly.  But I could not wear my lighter weight long pants because they gave out at the inner thigh area earlier in the winter.  So it was capris or the heavier SubZero ones (I'm guessing that's sub 0C) and it was too cold for capris.  So, I had heat regrets.  Before that, I had cold regrets because I had warn capris a couple times before realizing it was definitely not capri weather yet.  The last week or so, I have had to wear capris even when it's a little chilly (see tangent story below) and also have been struggling with tops... it's too cold for just a short sleeve but too warm for a long sleeve.  I have been wearing a long sleeve and immediately regretting it after about a mile, and then rolling the sleeves up above my elbows.

ATTBQOTD: I am not a tea drinker, unless it's chai.


Tangent story:  I told this in another thread, but I am now long pantsless until next winter because THOSE heavier pants also gave out at the inner thigh seam during that run!  I remember putting them on that morning and seeing a thread starting to come loose and thinking guess this is the last year for these pants (both pairs of pants I got in winter 2015-2016, so they've done some work), and then as I was running I felt like I was getting chafed, which should not happen in pants, and realized I had a great big gaping hole.  I was running 4 pre-miles before I met up with my group to do 4 more, and I had to change my route so I could run into CVS and buy some safety pins and pin my pants back together in the bathroom, which was not easy because I was completely overheated due to overdressing, so I was a sweaty mess between that and suddenly being in the heated indoors.  I've got sweat pouring off my head and into my eyes and all over my hands while I'm trying to pin my pants in the bathroom.  Then, that detour made me late because I went into CVS apparently right when it opened and I could not find a soul in the store to sell me these pins (or tell me where to actually find them in the store) for about 5 minutes.  I was trying to keep my pace at easy/LR as I'm trying to not be late and I was also shedding safety pins out of the stupid package everywhere onto the sidewalk because I ended up buying a pack of 100 pins for $1 and it was one of those plastic things with a cardboard backing you peel back.  I was trying to hold it closed as I ran, but the pins were somehow working their way out the sides.  The lady had asked me if I needed some tape too and I should have thought to buy some medical tape to cover the pins because I put the pins on the inside of the seam so they wouldn't snag the other leg of the pants, but those pins dug some wicked holes in my inner thigh that I had to bandage up for a week afterwards and I still have scars from!  People reading this are probably thinking, what kind of runner doesn't have 800 safety pins in their car from bib pickups!?  But I just got a new car in February and I have only run one race since then and I used my RaceDots for it, so my car is a safety pin free zone right now!


----------



## SarahDisney

Miranda said:


> Tangent story: I told this in another thread, but I am now long pantsless until next winter because THOSE heavier pants also gave out at the inner thigh seam during that run! I remember putting them on that morning and seeing a thread starting to come loose and thinking guess this is the last year for these pants (both pairs of pants I got in winter 2015-2016, so they've done some work), and then as I was running I felt like I was getting chafed, which should not happen in pants, and realized I had a great big gaping hole. I was running 4 pre-miles before I met up with my group to do 4 more, and I had to change my route so I could run into CVS and buy some safety pins and pin my pants back together in the bathroom, which was not easy because I was completely overheated due to overdressing, so I was a sweaty mess between that and suddenly being in the heated indoors. I've got sweat pouring off my head and into my eyes and all over my hands while I'm trying to pin my pants in the bathroom. Then, that detour made me late because I went into CVS apparently right when it opened and I could not find a soul in the store to sell me these pins (or tell me where to actually find them in the store) for about 5 minutes. I was trying to keep my pace at easy/LR as I'm trying to not be late and I was also shedding safety pins out of the stupid package everywhere onto the sidewalk because I ended up buying a pack of 100 pins for $1 and it was one of those plastic things with a cardboard backing you peel back. I was trying to hold it closed as I ran, but the pins were somehow working their way out the sides. The lady had asked me if I needed some tape too and I should have thought to buy some medical tape to cover the pins because I put the pins on the inside of the seam so they wouldn't snag the other leg of the pants, but those pins dug some wicked holes in my inner thigh that I had to bandage up for a week afterwards and I still have scars from! People reading this are probably thinking, what kind of runner doesn't have 800 safety pins in their car from bib pickups!? But I just got a new car in February and I have only run one race since then and I used my RaceDots for it, so my car is a safety pin free zone right now!



So basically... you really need spring weather! 
(Also ... grr. Stupid pants.)


----------



## Bree

Duh!  I ran the Dark Side Half and set a new PR of 2:13:38.  I wrote a race report in my training journal if anyone wants to read it. It’s pretty long with pics so I didn’t want to repost it here.


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> So basically... you really need spring weather!
> (Also ... grr. Stupid pants.)


Yes!  Although it has been ok for capris after that incident thankfully.  My legs have not been TOO too cold.  I just need it to get a little warmer to remedy the shirt situtation.   I was actually able to run in a short sleeve shirt on Friday!  Maybe spring is actually coming!


----------



## Slogger

congrats @Bree on completing the Dark Side Half and setting a new PR.  Have wanted to do the Dark Side (and Light Side!!) events and I look forward to reading your race report.


----------



## cavepig

Well, today was finally warm & just wore a tech short sleeve and capris, I almost put a pull over on but so glad I didn't.  When it gets a little warmer it's tanks and skorts.  I'll overdress in layers in the winter but I'd rather do that than freeze.  

Tea, I do like but it doesn't always like me.  For hot tea I prefer a splash of 1/2 & 1/2 in it and iced tea plain.


----------



## Kerry1957

camaker said:


> I'm trying to make a decision on a race for next weekend and wanted to see what your thoughts on the situation would be.



I am a bit unusual in that I greatly prefer trail to road runs. I also don't like 5Ks in general. That makes the HM an easy decision for me, depending on the type of trail.

This all may be very old, elementary info for you, and if so, I apologize....... What I would ask is if the course is single-track dirt or a wider crushed limestone type path. An HM on single track (as the name implies just wide enough for one runner at a time) can be very tough and often includes roots, stones, dry/wet creek crossings, etc.  An HM on a wider crushed limestone path generally free of roots and large stones can be terrific; in fact I'm looking forward to doing another one in two weeks. So perhaps skip if single track and go for it if wider trail.

Trail finishing times are often greater than pavement pounding times, so if you do it just take it a bit easier and enjoy your surroundings.


----------



## Kerry1957

Which reminds me... @LSUlakes, could you add a race for me?

May 6 - @Kerry1957   - Great Western HM (2:33 / NA)

Thanks!!


----------



## KevM

ATTQOFD: I tend to dress for the occasion, but if unsure will underdress.  I’d rather be chilly for the first little bit than overheated later on.

Bonus ATTQOTD:  I love tea.  Drink it without milk or sugar.  Generally drink green tea, but I do like pretty much all types.  No specific brand.


----------



## camaker

Kerry1957 said:


> I am a bit unusual in that I greatly prefer trail to road runs. I also don't like 5Ks in general. That makes the HM an easy decision for me, depending on the type of trail.
> 
> This all may be very old, elementary info for you, and if so, I apologize....... What I would ask is if the course is single-track dirt or a wider crushed limestone type path. An HM on single track (as the name implies just wide enough for one runner at a time) can be very tough and often includes roots, stones, dry/wet creek crossings, etc.  An HM on a wider crushed limestone path generally free of roots and large stones can be terrific; in fact I'm looking forward to doing another one in two weeks. So perhaps skip if single track and go for it if wider trail.
> 
> Trail finishing times are often greater than pavement pounding times, so if you do it just take it a bit easier and enjoy your surroundings.



Thanks for the info! 

I was definitely planning to take it relatively easy if I decided to do it. As far as the surface goes, it is single track mountain bike trails interspersed with sections of paved greenway. They specifically warn about roots and rocks on the course. I was thinking it would be a little less pounding on the joints than a fast Road 5k. 

I’ve actually run several half marathons on crushed hard pack. I guess I didn’t really consider those to be “trails” due to their relative smoothness, width and lack of rocks and roots. My current HM PR is on one of those courses.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Usually I run with capris/sparkle skirt with a tank top.  For an outfit, I’ve worn short sleeves but they usually annoy me.  

Bonus: I love hot green tea. I can’t do too much black tea but will drink it if I’m cold over coffee


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I used to be an overdresser by dressing for the temp before the race and not thinking what it would be during the race. I’m much better now. Would much rather be chilly at the start and comfortable during the run. 

Bonus question: does sweet tea count?


----------



## apdebord

My husband’s Tailwind/SPI Belt Instagram giveaway is open today through 12PM Eastern on 4/30.  His name is asdebord if anyone is interested!


----------



## avondale

@LSUlakes, would you please add a race for me?

May 6 - @avondale  - Frederick Running Festival HM (2:07 / NA)


----------



## Keels

So, I signed up for a new-to-me race back home for July ... it's the Hell's Half-Acre 25K. It's a night race that is offering a 5K/25K/50K - it's basically a 3.1-mile loop on the trail down by the river that starts at 10 p.m. I'm kind of excited to do something a little different, even though at 10 p.m. in Texas in July it will still legit be 90 degrees.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> So, I signed up for a new-to-me race back home for July ... it's the Hell's Half-Acre 25K. It's a night race that is offering a 5K/25K/50K - it's basically a 3.1-mile loop on the trail down by the river that starts at 10 p.m. I'm kind of excited to do something a little different, even though at 10 p.m. in Texas in July it will still legit be 90 degrees.


That name seems correct.  No way I would do that.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> That name seems correct.  No way I would do that.



So, back in the WAY olden days ... if you were headed West (California, Wyoming, wherever) - Funkytown was your last BIG town to stop in. Basically, we were like the BIGGEST party town - boozes, shoot-outs, hookers, gambling, you name it. Plus, The Fort was also a perfect place for bad guys to hide out. The White Elephant Saloon still exists in the Stockyards, and most of Hell's Half-Acre is our downtown area now. We still have twice-daily cattle drives in the Stockyards too.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I am pretty resistant to cold. In warmer weather, I go as light as possible so tank top and capri. Still shopping for short/skirt.

 Bonus: I am a social tea drinker: If at an Asian restaurant, I’ll drink the provided tea, if at Starbucks with friends, I’ll take a tea as refill after my latte, if colleagues are having David’s tea, I’ll join them and if DH wan’t a decaf tea at night, I’ll have a tisane with him. In top of funky tisane and traditional tea, I like chai tea. Earl Grey is with sugar and a bit of milk. Finally, I have great memories of High Teas moments: Scones, jam, clotted cream, cucumber sandwices and tartelettes.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> So, back in the WAY olden days ... if you were headed West (California, Wyoming, wherever) - Funkytown was your last BIG town to stop in. Basically, we were like the BIGGEST party town - boozes, shoot-outs, hookers, gambling, you name it. Plus, The Fort was also a perfect place for bad guys to hide out. The White Elephant Saloon still exists in the Stockyards, and most of Hell's Half-Acre is our downtown area now. We still have twice-daily cattle drives in the Stockyards too.


I did that once in 2015.  Work had me travel there for training and our last day before we flew out we visited the Stockyards.  It was fun except for the petting zoo making me feel sad.  Too bad they haven’t sent me back out there recently!  At least going to California was close to Disneyland!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> I did that once in 2015.  Work had me travel there for training and our last day before we flew out we visited the Stockyards.  It was fun except for the petting zoo making me feel sad.  Too bad they haven’t sent me back out there recently!  At least going to California was close to Disneyland!



The petting zoo is gone now! Along with the outdoor mechanical bull. 

I like to think that I'm continuing my gal Etta Place's legacy ... gotta keep Fort Worth happening.


----------



## tidefan

There are drinks other than Diet Coke???


----------



## Waiting2goback

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: Now that Spring is slowly starting to appear for some of us, let's talk about how you dress for warmer weather. Are you an overdresser? Underdresser? Or are you good at dressing exactly for the weather?
> 
> Bonus: Let's talk tea! Are you a tea drinker? How do you take your tea? Any favorites?*
> 
> For tomorrow's QOTD I nominate ... @LSUlakes (I know, I'm hysterical)
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm an overdresser... I like layers. I need to get better at dressing for warm weather, though, because sometimes wearing too many layers in the heat is just brutal.
> 
> ATTBQOTD: I love tea! My favorite is earl gray, but a close second is pomegranate blueberry from Coffee Bean. I drink my tea plain - no milk or sugar or anything.
> I also like some iced tea (my favorite is Coffee Bean's Sweedish Berries), but not if its sweetened. I've never had true sweet tea, so I dont know how I feel about that.



I tend to start my runs a little cold during those months of cold weather because when I get running and warmed up then it's perfect.  The only time I am overdressed is in the summer because there is nothing I can do to start off my runs cold.  I sweat a lot so some runs I finish and my clothes are literally dripping in sweat and completely saturated.   That's usually only on 85'+ days and humidity though.  

Bonus: No tea for me, thank you.  I drink nice cold water 95% of the time.


----------



## cavepig

apdebord said:


> My husband’s Tailwind/SPI Belt Instagram giveaway is open today through 12PM Eastern on 4/30.  His name is asdebord if anyone is interested!View attachment 318728


Thanks for sharing.  I keep meaning to try Tailwind but keep putting it off/forgetting.


----------



## SheHulk

Running tutu story in the Atlantic

https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/04/how-tutus-took-over-runners-wardrobes/558596/

Edited to say they link to the disboards!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is you next big running goal and why?

Unrelated question: Is registration for marathon weekend started yet? Whats the scoop on the delay?

ATTQOTD: MY next race hopefully is a 10 miler in a month. I have a long way to go but its my only shot for a POT. Work is going to complicate things, but at least I am getting paid for the OT for the next 3 weeks! OT = Disney Money!!!!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is you next big running goal and why?
> 
> Unrelated question: Is registration for marathon weekend started yet? Whats the scoop on the delay?


A PR in the half because my only half’s are Disney ones so not the best. 

No, and we won’t know more until June 1st. Disney is working on streamlining the registration process.


----------



## SheHulk

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is you next big running goal and why?
> 
> Unrelated question: Is registration for marathon weekend started yet? Whats the scoop on the delay?
> 
> ATTQOTD: MY next race hopefully is a 10 miler in a month. I have a long way to go but its my only shot for a POT. Work is going to complicate things, but at least I am getting paid for the OT for the next 3 weeks! OT = Disney Money!!!!


This is so timely! I need a new running goal, just having run a half this weekend and PR'ed (thanks DopeyBadger). I'll piggy back on this question: What's a better goal to set: a sub-1 hour 10k (I'm about 5 minutes or less away now), a 17-minute faster marathon (I ran a 5:16 last year and really want a sub-5 hour), or a 20 minute faster half ( I just ran a 2:19 and would need a sub-2 to make it a big goal. Obviously that is a multi-year project)? Trying to get to round numbers.

I haven't responded to a bunch of previous QOTD's because my answer is so similar to others'.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Planning to get registered for another HM in a couple of weeks and shooting for a new PR (that we barely missed on our race a couple of weekends ago).  After that comes Chicago Marathon and my goal of a sub-5.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is you next big running goal and why?



My big running goal is running a marathon in 264 days... (but who's counting??  )
I am also considering a few different half marathons before then, but am still deciding on when/where.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Training for and finishing WDW Marathon. Would love a new half PR before the POT deadline, but will not kill myself to make that happen.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I have my spring half on 5/19. My goal is to finish +/- 5 minutes from the time DB predicted in my training plan. I did the #math yesterday to figure out what my mile pace is going to have to in order to do that and am a little daunted, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: A timely question as I am debating running a half this weekend on a wildly downhill course. If I do, I'll probably make it a PR attempt.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I am in the middle of my goal, 5 marathons the year I turn 50. Turned 50 last week and already have 2 of the marathons done.  My next is May 6th at Waco! Then I am planning on City of Oaks, in Raleigh in November and Bridge 2 Bridge in Little Rock, in December. Any of you NC people who have run City of Oaks have any info to share on that race? I saw on their website the electrolyte drink they give on course is Amino somthing... Not familiar with it and it makes me nervous..


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I am in the middle of my goal, 5 marathons the year I turn 50. Turned 50 last week and already have 2 of the marathons done.  My next is May 6th at Waco! Then I am planning on City of Oaks, in Raleigh in November and Bridge 2 Bridge in Little Rock, in December. Any of you NC people who have run City of Oaks have any info to share on that race? I saw on their website the electrolyte drink they give on course is Amino somthing... Not familiar with it and it makes me nervous..



City of Oaks uses Amino Vital as the energy drink.  I'm not a big fan of it, having had a bad stomach experience during the race with it in 2016.  That could have been my gels, too, though.  The biggest thing to look out for with City of Oaks is that it is a very hilly course, with some of the worst uphill stretches coming in miles 20-23.  That stretch took a big toll on my legs.  I can get you more details later, if there's anything specific you need to know.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is you next big running goal and why?



Sub 1:30 on the Wine & Dine 10K  to prove I"m not lazy


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Run a sub 5 hour marathon in November. I am signed up to run the Richmond marathon which is my first non Disney marathon. I have stopped for a lot of character photos the past two times I ran the marathon and I’d like to see how I can do when I don’t have the allure of stopping for a picture with Buzz Lightyear, etc. 

@Dis5150 - I’ve only done the half but it’s hilly.  I drank the amino stuff from miles 9 on during the half last year and was fine but I always carry my own stuff just in case. It tasted just like the other sports drinks mix you get at races to me. I have heard there isn’t as much course support on the second half of the race as the first because it’s on greenways. Another thing to remember is that the full, half, and 10k all start at the same time so the first mile is a little crowded. I know @camaker ran the full so I am sure he can answer any questions you have!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  My next goal is to PR the half either this fall or Jan next year, and try to get under 1:35.  Beyond that, it is to attempt to BQ when I hit my next age bracket and get 10 more minutes (3 years from now), unless Boston plays with the qualifying times between now and then.....


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: My next big big goal is to PR in the half (< 2:45), but I don't think it's really in the cards until the fall.  I'm doing Wineglass in the fall, it's net downhill, seems like a good shot, and hopefully I'll have a good base from this spring and have dropped a few lbs.   My closer goal is to finish my HM that is on 5/20 in my DB plan pace (2:51:40).


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
Run a faster (not necessarily 'fast') 10K.  There are lots of 5Ks and halfs around, but few 10k so my only times on this distance are at Disney and I want to see if I can do better.  I got myself a training plan and everything!  But as I increase my distance, my mile times are actually _slower_, which is beginning to mess with my mind.  If I were running different routes I could make up reasons why, but I just keep adding laps to the same place, so I am at a loss as to why easy runs are nearly a minute/mile slower the last couple of weeks.  Family vacation next week will eliminate all running for 9 days, I am concerned I will end up even slower.

ATYQOTD: I find myself overdressing recently and needing to pull off layers.  I think it will take me a bit to adjust, and then I will likely have a similar problem in the fall.  The biggest surprise is that when I pulled off a layer and was wearing a tank (IN APRIL!) I found my hair is much longer than it was last year and it irritates me to have my ponytail flop on my neck/shoulders.  Also playing into this is the large variability in what the forecast is when I pack in the morning and what it turns out to actually be when I go out.  
ATTBQOY: Yes to tea.  My favorite is Anise tea, any time any temperature.  I miss a brief lived Meyer Lemon tea made by Stash some time ago, none of the other lemons are close, and it is what my kid requests when her stomach hurts so the last 4 teabags just stare at me when I open the drawer in which they live.  No thank you to sweet or sweetened tea.


----------



## Bree

QOTD:  Great timing on this question. I’ve been thinking about what my next goal is and I’m not really sure. I’ve got my new DopeyBadger training plan which is focusing on speed work.  I guess it’s mostly increase my fitness in preparation for Dopey.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is you next big running goal and why?



I've got a 7 mile race in a few months where the goal is continuous running. Not that I have a problem with my intervals... I just want to see if I can. I've never run more than 5ish miles without intervals before.


----------



## Dis5150

@camaker @baxter24 hilly does not sound good! I saw it has a 6 hour time limit so I will have to think about it now. It is really the only marathon that works with my schedule as I can stay with @LikelyLynae and visit her at the same time. I was first planning Pensacola on our way back from our family vacation, then we decided to fly. Then was planning Route 66, but now our family vacation is the same date. I have a water bottle I carry in my pocket but I don't think it would hold enough Gatorade for the whole race.  I wish races would stay with mainstream fuels/drinks. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Next goal is W&D 5 and 10k. At least, those are the next races. Goal wise I just want to be comfortable with the 10k so I can set my sights on a half.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: my next goal is a HM PR attempt in 2 weeks. If every star in the universe aligned, I could possible break 2:00 — but if I did that, then what would my next goal be!

I’d like to break 1:00 in the 10k too (I’ve done it in a 10 mile race, but would like to do it officially).


----------



## Sanchez

Most goals this spring and summer are triathlon based (not drowning is my immediate goal.) For running:

Sub 20:00 5k. Ran 20:40 in January and have been improving in training runs. Likely doing a 5k on May 5 though it is more of a training run.

Sub 1:30:00 half in December. This is going to require some experimentation with my weight - i.e. the point where I start to lose strength and ability to train hard.


----------



## Andie16

ATTQOTD:  My next big goal will be to break 1:45 in the half marathon, hopefully in the fall.  This would put me in a good position to train for a BQ in 2019.


----------



## tidefan

ATTQOTD:  Well, technically my next goal is just to finish a full marathon (Don't care about time)...  In terms of goals for time, it's to do a PR on my next HM (under 2:15...)


----------



## Sailormoon2

*ATTQOTD: *My next big race is the Diva Half in early June. My goal is anything sub-2


----------



## Andie16

SheHulk said:


> This is so timely! I need a new running goal, just having run a half this weekend and PR'ed (thanks DopeyBadger). I'll piggy back on this question: What's a better goal to set: a sub-1 hour 10k (I'm about 5 minutes or less away now), a 17-minute faster marathon (I ran a 5:16 last year and really want a sub-5 hour), or a 20 minute faster half ( I just ran a 2:19 and would need a sub-2 to make it a big goal. Obviously that is a multi-year project)? Trying to get to round numbers.
> 
> I haven't responded to a bunch of previous QOTD's because my answer is so similar to others'.


I vote for the sub 5 hour marathon!  Your half PR puts you in a good position to achieve this, and it would be a huge PR which is always fun .


----------



## Andie16

Sailormoon2 said:


> *ATTQOTD: *My next big race is the Diva Half in early June. My goal is anything sub-2



It wouldn't happen to be the one in Toronto, would it?  I am 90% sure I'm racing that one.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Yes @Andie16  it is!!


----------



## jennamfeo

tidefan said:


> There are drinks other than Diet Coke???


Yeah, regular Coke from a fountain or in a bottle from Mexico. I am actually shocked how many of you drink Diet Coke. Haha. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> My big running goal is running a marathon in 264 days... (but who's counting??  )


OMG, that's basically around the corner. 



FredtheDuck said:


> ATTQOTD: I have my spring half on 5/19. My goal is to finish +/- 5 minutes from the time DB predicted in my training plan. I did the #math yesterday to figure out what my mile pace is going to have to in order to do that and am a little daunted, but I'll give it a go.


Say it! Say it! 

ATTQOTD: Currently working on a sub:60 10k. (The race is in less than 2 weeks!) Then following that is a sub 2:00 HM in September. Then following that is to finish Dopey (and low-key finish my first Marathon in under 4:30.... closer to 4:10 if I am being honest with what I want, but you know, DOPEY, soooo...)


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> @camaker @baxter24 hilly does not sound good! I saw it has a 6 hour time limit so I will have to think about it now. It is really the only marathon that works with my schedule as I can stay with @LikelyLynae and visit her at the same time. I was first planning Pensacola on our way back from our family vacation, then we decided to fly. Then was planning Route 66, but now our family vacation is the same date. I have a water bottle I carry in my pocket but I don't think it would hold enough Gatorade for the whole race.  I wish races would stay with mainstream fuels/drinks. Thanks for the info!



Here's the elevation profile from the City of Oaks Marathon.  I don't want to scare you off, but the little hills in the beginning take a toll and then coming back up the greenway there from miles 20-23 is particularly tough.  I think the overall elevation gain from my Garmin was 828 feet.  There's a portion of Raleigh called Crabtree Valley and this race hammered home that it was really a valley, not just a name.  That being said, the stretch from 15-20 was nice and mostly flat and I was able to pick up some good time there.  As far as the Amino Vital is concerned.  If you're worried about that, could you rely a bit more on gels for this race and stick to water at the hydration stations?  There's certainly time to try that out in training between now and then.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  My next running goal is to make a run at a sub-4:00 marathon at Chicago.  I was in great shape to take a shot at this as part of Dopey until I got sick.  Now coming back from the shin injury I'm not sure how well things are going to go.  It seems like it's going to be an ongoing issue I have to manage and I've been advised to step back from 5 days/wk running to 4 days/wk.  I don't know if I'll be able to hit the same fitness level with that constraint.  We'll see...


----------



## sourire

Congrats to everyone on their races this past weekend!!

ATTQOTD: Next run goal is a half marathon PR in November. 
(Finally going to crush that <2:30, hopefully in a big way. The current PR is 2:30:12. Ugh seriously: those 12 seconds!! Maybe if it hadn't been quite so hot for my "fall" half this past September...but that is okay. <2:30, I am coming for you!)

For now, I am in a bit of limbo over here with running after a little ankle injury while gardening 2 weeks ago (luckily it happened the day AFTER my 15k race!), so have been swimming and doing yoga instead of running. Tried to run a few easy miles on Sunday (the weather was so lovely, I just couldn't resist it any longer), but it still hurt, so going to stick with swimming/biking/yoga/everything but running, for the immediate future. 

While the mind started to wander doing laps in the pool, I started thinking (a lot) about finding a sprint tri to sign up for. As a wise Coach said, "one door closes and another opens." A friend of mine who is tri-addicted is practically ready to drop off one of her old bikes for me to borrow/inherit, which is really nice of her. She's definitely a good kind of enabler! It's working... 
I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Miranda

sourire said:


> The current PR is 2:30:12. Ugh seriously: those 12 seconds!!


Hah!  Yes, my PR is 2:45:08, I am always like ugh 8 seconds!


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: My next big goal is to run a marathon in under 4:25 in May. That would almost be a 20 minute PR from my Dopey marathon! My long term marathon goal would be to break 4 hours. That’s scary just thinking about it...


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Complete my first marathon in Chicago in October!!  But since that seems so far away, I really think being disciplined and focused and making time for that first 3-4 weeks of training so that I can get staying on plan back in habit is really the true next goal.  The journey to get to the marathon start line is going to be it's own race!!
Time isn't really a consideration...I'm sure we'll come up with a "wouldn't that be nice" finish time, but just completing it would be a bucket list life moment.  And automatic PR!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I was inspired by the women's half PRs this weekend (not calling out names in case I miss someone. You know who you are.)

@LSUlakes please add the following:

@OldSlowGoofyGuy - 4/28 Tear Drop Half Marathon (1:51:59/ N/A)

I set a modern-day PR a year ago. 1:51:59 would be a new modern-day PR. I'm not in as good a shape as last year and about 8 pounds heavier. That's an advantage on a downhill course, right? I can't recall the details of the cannonball experiment. Something about it's different rolling downhill vs free fall.

Non-time related goals:
1. See if I can still run (relatively) fast.
2. Break out of my goal-less running rut.
3. Make a scouting run on this course for an all out PR attempt next year. Possibly on the pre-historic PR: 1:37:xx


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Next big goal is a sub 5:00 marathon in October. After the gains in speed and endurance over the last year and a half, there should be no reason I can't get this done (as long as I can stay healthy). And I'm just going to say this out loud to you all - under ideal circumstances I believe I'm capable of a sub 4:30 marathon.


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD: Complete my first marathon in under 6 hours in January. I would be very happy with a time of 5:59. Daunting but if I was able to walk my first half in under 3, I hope to be able to do it as long as my body stops throwing kinks into the training.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Everyone's goals are so inspiring!! Great question @LSUlakes (and welcome back!)


----------



## cavepig

Next goal is a 1/2 in a month, I would like to be 1:50 or under, mainly for WDW proof of time but also to just truly race something that I haven't done in eons due to injuries/mental blocks.
Then I have the Omaha marathon in September I want to break 4...eek

Marathon weekend registration is the greatest mystery of all when it will open, June 1 should give more info. But the races & dates are still going on so nothing to be worried about, it will open... eventually


----------



## roxymama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I was inspired by the women's half PRs this weekend (not calling out names in case I miss someone. You know who you are.)
> 
> @LSUlakes please add the following:
> 
> @OldSlowGoofyGuy - 4/28 Tear Drop Half Marathon (1:51:59/ N/A)
> 
> I set a modern-day PR a year ago. 1:51:59 would be a new modern-day PR. I'm not in as good a shape as last year and about 8 pounds heavier. That's an advantage on a downhill course, right? I can't recall the details of the cannonball experiment. Something about it's different rolling downhill vs free fall.
> 
> Non-time related goals:
> 1. See if I can still run (relatively) fast.
> 2. Break out of my goal-less running rut.
> 3. Make a scouting run on this course for an all out PR attempt next year. Possibly on the pre-historic PR: 1:37:xx
> 
> View attachment 318857



Perhaps if you ran in one of those giant zorbs you could really test that course.  For Science.


----------



## Nole95

My next goal would be to try and go sub 2:00 for a half.  My PR in November was 2:06, so I am not too far off.  Just need to train a little harder.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: I really hope to PR my half this Saturday.  I've been training since February to try and make this happen.  That's my immediate goal.  PRs are always nice, but one specific reason for this is that I'd like to be in Wave 1 for Chicago in October.  If the planets all align in October, maybe I can PR the marathon too.  But getting in Wave 1 is the first planet I'd like to align.


----------



## Andie16

Sailormoon2 said:


> Yes @Andie16  it is!!



Oh cool!  I ran a different women's half on the island in September (Island Girl) and my kids had so much fun on the island, so I figure this is a good opportunity to go back. I'm hoping the weather is nice and cool; I think it's only fair after the spring that we've had so far!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: My next goal is this Saturday at the Rock n' Roll Nashville half. I am hoping for a sub 1:50, current PR is 1:56. Super scary putting that out there, but apparently I am capable of it according to Coach @DopeyBadger...I just need to work on that confidence. LOL. I think I am going to shoot for a sub-4 marathon in December, current PR is 4:27. Long term goal is Boston (like when I am 60 and can qualify).


----------



## Keels

I’m doing an overnight 25K in July, so that’s something new to me ... but other than that?


----------



## Andie16

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: My next goal is this Saturday at the Rock n' Roll Nashville half. I am hoping for a sub 1:50, current PR is 1:56. Super scary putting that out there, but apparently I am capable of it according to Coach @DopeyBadger...I just need to work on that confidence. LOL. I think I am going to shoot for a sub-4 marathon in December, current PR is 4:27. Long term goal is Boston (like when I am 60 and can qualify).



I have been lurking on your journal and have no doubt that you will crush 1:50!  You are my training role model as your paces are a notch faster than mine and you have been amazingly consistent in hitting your speed workouts. Believe in yourself; you can do it  !


----------



## KSellers88

Andie16 said:


> I have been lurking on your journal and have no doubt that you will crush 1:50!  You are my training role model as your paces are a notch faster than mine and you have been amazingly consistent in hitting your speed workouts. Believe in yourself; you can do it  !



Thank you so much! I always play it too conservatively in races, so I am trying to work on believing in myself and my training. Your encouragement really means so much to me and I so appreciate it!


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> I’m doing an overnight 25K in July, so that’s something new to me ... but other than that?


Like a sleepover?


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I’m planning on doing a half marathon in the fall (haven’t decided on which yet).  The goal will be a sub 2:15.

Oh also, for all races, my goal is to run the tangents better.  Add an extra .38 onto the Dark Side Half by not running them well.


----------



## Tygerlilly

I'd love to join in this thread! I used to run quite a bit, then 2 babies in 2.5 years happened and I gained a bit of weight and lost a lot of spare time. I'm looking for a good double stroller that isn't too ridiculously expensive, but trying to justify a $600 stroller to my non-running fiance is kinda hard, especially when I'm not exactly on the move much these days (work+2 toddlers has been exhausting).

And to answer the QOTD: My next big goal is to get back out there. With my ultimate goal of Princess weekend 2019.


----------



## SarahDisney

Tygerlilly said:


> I'd love to join in this thread! I used to run quite a bit, then 2 babies in 2.5 years happened and I gained a bit of weight and lost a lot of spare time. I'm looking for a good double stroller that isn't too ridiculously expensive, but trying to justify a $600 stroller to my non-running fiance is kinda hard, especially when I'm not exactly on the move much these days (work+2 toddlers has been exhausting).
> 
> And to answer the QOTD: My next big goal is to get back out there. With my ultimate goal of Princess weekend 2019.



Welcome!
I wish I could help with the stroller question, but ... all I know about kids is that they cry and poop. Dont have any of my own.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is you next big running goal and why?



ATTQOTD: Sub-3 Marathon.  To teach my daughter a lesson in life.  If you want it, PROVE IT, by doing what is necessary to get it.  And don't let anyone else define your limits.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> Perhaps if you ran in one of those giant zorbs you could really test that course. For Science.



I am inspired. Forget Pacman eating ghosts, I'm a zorb ball, flattening other runners. I just hope my quads and knees are in with this plan.


----------



## jmasgat

I need a new goal, but no clue what it could be. I turn 60 this year, and it is unrealistic to expect to PR, considering  my current PR's-- set since I started running at 50-- are pretty decent and unlikely to improve.

Would love to do a relay, but have no (running) friends.  Maybe just try to do a foreign race.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is you next big running goal and why?



I need to come up with one. A 5k in May isn't much of a goal since I'm really only doing it for the beer and breakfast tacos afterwards.



JulieODC said:


> QOTD: my next goal is a HM PR attempt in 2 weeks. If every star in the universe aligned, I could possible break 2:00 — but if I did that, then what would my next goal be!



1:50? Sub-4 marathon?



roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  Complete my first marathon in Chicago in October!!  But since that seems so far away, I really think being disciplined and focused and making time for that first 3-4 weeks of training so that I can get staying on plan back in habit is really the true next goal.  The journey to get to the marathon start line is going to be it's own race!!
> Time isn't really a consideration...I'm sure we'll come up with a "wouldn't that be nice" finish time, but just completing it would be a bucket list life moment.  And automatic PR!



And a time for you to beat at Dopey a few months later


----------



## Sanchez

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  My next goal is to PR the half either this fall or Jan next year, and try to get under 1:35.  Beyond that, it is to attempt to BQ when I hit my next age bracket and get 10 more minutes (3 years from now), unless Boston plays with the qualifying times between now and then.....



I thought about a BQ attempt for when I turn 50 in two years. Two things occurred to me. First, I watched the Boston weather fiasco and realized that I am far too delicate to run in weather below 50 degrees (much less what those folks faced.) Second, the time allowances increase for a reason and I may be kidding myself when applying today's abilities against future time goals.


----------



## FredtheDuck

FFigawi said:


> I need to come up with one. A 5k in May isn't much of a goal since I'm really only doing it for the beer and breakfast tacos afterwards.



I feel like you could make a goal about how many tacos you will consume. Wait... maybe that's just something I would do...


----------



## jennamfeo

FredtheDuck said:


> I feel like you could make a goal about how many tacos you will consume. Wait... maybe that's just something I would do...


One year, I think in like 2016, my husband and I tried to keep track of how many tacos and how many slices of pizza we consumed in a year. I think I lost track in like March and A LOT of tacos and pizzas were consumed. Haha.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> And a time for you to beat at Dopey a few months later



Does Disney pause the timing chip on your bib during margarita stops????


----------



## TheHamm

Tygerlilly said:


> I'd love to join in this thread! I used to run quite a bit, then 2 babies in 2.5 years happened and I gained a bit of weight and lost a lot of spare time. I'm looking for a good double stroller that isn't too ridiculously expensive, but trying to justify a $600 stroller to my non-running fiance is kinda hard, especially when I'm not exactly on the move much these days (work+2 toddlers has been exhausting).
> 
> And to answer the QOTD: My next big goal is to get back out there. With my ultimate goal of Princess weekend 2019.



Having a 'get out there' goal is a solid choice and a great start!
Regarding a stroller, keep your eyes peeled for a used one- facebook market places or craigslist may work, but if you see a local Mothers of Multiples sale in your area, check it out- there are always double BOBs at our local twin/tripplet mom to mom sale.  In the mean time, if the weather is warming up in your area, even 10-20 minutes around the block is a step in the right direction!


----------



## gjramsey

Sanchez said:


> I thought about a BQ attempt for when I turn 50 in two years. Two things occurred to me. First, I watched the Boston weather fiasco and realized that I am far too delicate to run in weather below 50 degrees (much less what those folks faced.) Second, the time allowances increase for a reason and I may be kidding myself when applying today's abilities against future time goals.



That is something I am sorta afraid of as well.  I have seen several guys I run with semi-normally have had their race times drop off considerably over the last year.  On the flip side, I have seen one that is about 5 years older than me get faster and was one of the bad-a@@s that ran last Monday. 

I was having a major case of Boston envy the days leading up to Monday, but got over it real fast when I saw the conditions they ran it!  LOL


----------



## Miranda

Sanchez said:


> I thought about a BQ attempt for when I turn 50 in two years. Two things occurred to me. First, I watched the Boston weather fiasco and realized that I am far too delicate to run in weather below 50 degrees (much less what those folks faced.) Second, the time allowances increase for a reason and I may be kidding myself when applying today's abilities against future time goals.


The weather on Patriot's Day is really a crapshoot... we have had just as many years when people are getting heat related issues because it's suddenly too warm.


----------



## cavepig

KevM said:


> Oh also, for all races, my goal is to run the tangents better.  Add an extra .38 onto the Dark Side Half by not running them well.


At Disney it's very hard to run the tangents well I think with all the people and turns in the parks. At Disney 1/2's I add at about .25-.3 at least and the full .5 (characters and bathroom stops in there too I guess).  It's something I tried to concentrate on in Jan's full and still had the extra .5 so if there's a trick to running them better I need to work on that too!


Love reading everyone's goals!


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> Like a sleepover?



I wish! 3.1-Mile loop race starting at 10 p.m. - you can do 25k or 50k.
I’m just doing the 25 because I’m not a total masochist.


----------



## KSellers88

Tygerlilly said:


> I'd love to join in this thread! I used to run quite a bit, then 2 babies in 2.5 years happened and I gained a bit of weight and lost a lot of spare time. I'm looking for a good double stroller that isn't too ridiculously expensive, but trying to justify a $600 stroller to my non-running fiance is kinda hard, especially when I'm not exactly on the move much these days (work+2 toddlers has been exhausting).
> 
> And to answer the QOTD: My next big goal is to get back out there. With my ultimate goal of Princess weekend 2019.



Welcome! From my understanding, Bob strollers are the best to get (I have no kids, so I can't verify). I've heard of several people finding good deals on the Facebook yardsale pages and Craigslist, because they are pretty expensive brand new!


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: Same goal as I've been chasing for the past three years - a sub-1:30 half.  It's been a very tough nut to crack, and I'm not getting any younger, but I think I'll get there eventually.



SheHulk said:


> This is so timely! I need a new running goal, just having run a half this weekend and PR'ed (thanks DopeyBadger). I'll piggy back on this question: What's a better goal to set: a sub-1 hour 10k (I'm about 5 minutes or less away now), a 17-minute faster marathon (I ran a 5:16 last year and really want a sub-5 hour), or a 20 minute faster half ( I just ran a 2:19 and would need a sub-2 to make it a big goal. Obviously that is a multi-year project)? Trying to get to round numbers.



I don't think those goals are at all mutually exclusive. Most any runner will see benefits across all distances with good training.  I set my 5K PR 10 days after setting my marathon PR a few years back.  I was specifically focused on marathon training at the time, but my fitness carried over to the shorter distance of the 5K.  You can certainly work on all those goals simultaneously.



baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: Run a sub 5 hour marathon in November. I am signed up to run the Richmond marathon which is my first non Disney marathon. I have stopped for a lot of character photos the past two times I ran the marathon and I’d like to see how I can do when I don’t have the allure of stopping for a picture with Buzz Lightyear, etc.



Enjoy Richmond!  That was my first marathon and I've run it 6 times so far, and will run it again this year.  It's a great marathon, and the weather is usually pretty good.



Sanchez said:


> I thought about a BQ attempt for when I turn 50 in two years. Two things occurred to me. First, I watched the Boston weather fiasco and realized that I am far too delicate to run in weather below 50 degrees (much less what those folks faced.) Second, the time allowances increase for a reason and I may be kidding myself when applying today's abilities against future time goals.



With Boston, you never know what you're going to get.  Last year was absolutely perfect (IMHO - a lot of people going for time thought it was a little hot).  This year, ... well, you know.  Still, it's definitely worth running.



gjramsey said:


> That is something I am sorta afraid of as well.  I have seen several guys I run with semi-normally have had their race times drop off considerably over the last year.  On the flip side, I have seen one that is about 5 years older than me get faster and was one of the bad-a@@s that ran last Monday.
> 
> I was having a major case of Boston envy the days leading up to Monday, but got over it real fast when I saw the conditions they ran it!  LOL



The fastest runner in my club just turned 50 last year and can still run sub-3:00.  I'm close to that age but don't expect I'll see any sort of significant decline if I keep up the training.

Even with terrible weather Boston is an epic race.  Despite the weather (which hopefully we won't see again any time soon), it's a great event and I'm still glad I was there this year.  As the announcer in the athlete's village said, "You're going to have a really great story after this!"  I encourage anyone interested in running Boston to give it a shot.  You won't regret it.


----------



## ZellyB

Tygerlilly said:


> I'd love to join in this thread! I used to run quite a bit, then 2 babies in 2.5 years happened and I gained a bit of weight and lost a lot of spare time. I'm looking for a good double stroller that isn't too ridiculously expensive, but trying to justify a $600 stroller to my non-running fiance is kinda hard, especially when I'm not exactly on the move much these days (work+2 toddlers has been exhausting).
> 
> And to answer the QOTD: My next big goal is to get back out there. With my ultimate goal of Princess weekend 2019.



Welcome to the best thread on the boards!  (Said with nearly no bias  )


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Does Disney pause the timing chip on your bib during margarita stops????



Sadly, no. Doesn't stop for Tower of Terror or RnRC either. But, your Garmin will show you moving time vs. total time, so we can count that, right?


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> Sadly, no. Doesn't stop for Tower of Terror or RnRC either. But, your Garmin will show you moving time vs. total time, so we can count that, right?



Also leaving your Garmin running while riding Expedition Everest gives you a sort of awesome Garmin route map.


----------



## ZellyB

@LSUlakes after missing a half PR on our attempt a little over a week ago, we are going to give it another DisBoarder try, so please add the following.

MAY
06-ZellyB - Independence Half Marathon (<2:12/ N/A)
06-Chris-Mo - Independence Half Marathon (<2:12/ N/A)


----------



## Slogger

Hello again old friends.  Missed you guys.   Took a break from the forum to deal with injuries/surgery last year, having our daughter start college last Fall (she's nine hours away from home), and trying to catch up on work and family obligations.   Slowly working my way back to good health and quality runs.

ATTQOTD:  Goals-to stay healthy and injury free now and the foreseeable future.   To remember how lucky I am to be able to run and enjoy the experience.

Running specific goals-to break 4 hours next year at the Myrtle Beach marathon and improve my other PR times for 5k, 10k, and half.   Plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## Slogger

Hi @LSUlakes, welcome back.

Got a few runs for the calendar if you have time:

April 29th- Runway 10k  (goal 55:00)
May 12th- Greenbrier Half Marathon  (goal 2 hours)
June 1st-  Run and Ride 5k  (no goal)
October 6th-Freedom's Run Marathon  (goal 4:22)
October 20-21st Atlantic City Marathon (5k and full)  (no goal, and 4:15)
November 4th-Across the Bay 10k 
November 10th- Richmond Half Marathon
November 17-18 Philadelphia Liberty Bell Challenge (Half and Full)


----------



## Kerry1957

Immediate goal;  HM PR at the Great Western trail run in St Charles, IL on May 6th.
Longer-term goal; Complete my first marathon at the Des Plaines River Trail races in Lake County, IL on October 13th.


----------



## Jules76126

My goal right now is the continue running when it gets hot here in NE this summer as I usually flake out then. And to run a sub 30 minute 5k in August.


----------



## Andie16

Tygerlilly said:


> I'd love to join in this thread! I used to run quite a bit, then 2 babies in 2.5 years happened and I gained a bit of weight and lost a lot of spare time. I'm looking for a good double stroller that isn't too ridiculously expensive, but trying to justify a $600 stroller to my non-running fiance is kinda hard, especially when I'm not exactly on the move much these days (work+2 toddlers has been exhausting).
> 
> And to answer the QOTD: My next big goal is to get back out there. With my ultimate goal of Princess weekend 2019.


That's awesome, good for you for getting back into it!  Definitely look into used strollers on buy/sell groups as the good ones tend to hold up really well. I recommend Bob Revolution, but I only have experience with the single version.


----------



## Dis5150

@camaker im terrible with judging the elevation gains and losses! Here is the Little Rock Marathon elevation chart from my Garmin. How does it compare? I ran it in 5:55:


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> @camaker im terrible with judging the elevation gains and losses! Here is the Little Rock Marathon elevation chart from my Garmin. How does it compare? I ran it in 5:55:
> View attachment 319014 View attachment 319015



Here’s the comparable Garmin trace from City of Oaks:


----------



## Dis5150

camaker said:


> Here’s the comparable Garmin trace from City of Oaks:
> 
> View attachment 319024



Ugh!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: My next ideal goal would be to beat all three PR at the Ottawa Voyageur Challenge, but I’ll assess the faisability of this as I get closer to the event. Any subset of it would be good too. Then, sub 2 for September Montreal RnR Half. Depending on what races I prefer, I might consider Dopey 2020.

Unrelated question: Can anyone recommend a refillable fuel pouch or flask? I saw HydraPack, Gu, Little Green Pouches... I am trying gels these days and had a maple syrup one today... Would be a lot more ecological and economical to do my own!


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> Ugh!



If you could delay your trip a week, you could still visit @LikelyLynae and make it a beach trip to run the Outer Banks Marathon. I haven’t run it yet, but it’s got a much flatter profile. I really wanted to run that one instead of City of Oaks, but the convenience of getting out of my own bed and driving 20 minutes to the start won out over a 4 hour drive and hotel stay with a flatter course.


----------



## Dis5150

camaker said:


> If you could delay your trip a week, you could still visit @LikelyLynae and make it a beach trip to run the Outer Banks Marathon. I haven’t run it yet, but it’s got a much flatter profile. I really wanted to run that one instead of City of Oaks, but the convenience of getting out of my own bed and driving 20 minutes to the start won out over a 4 hour drive and hotel stay with a flatter course.



I would love to go to the Outer Banks but our family vacation dates are Nov 10-17th to Universal. I’m already pushing it doing City of Oaks the weekend before, lol. There are a couple of marathons here in Arkansas in November but looking at last year’s results one had 34 people and one had just over 100 I think. And everyone finished over on hour before I would. Not my idea of fun, alone on a rural highway while being the last runner! I will see how my upcoming marathon goes I guess and go from there. Thanks! I’m not ruling Ciry of Oaks out yet!


----------



## beatlecat42

big goals:
- get my foot fixed
- beat last year's times in my baltimore races (10-miler in june and baltimoron in october)
- see if running is at all a future possibility.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is you next big running goal and why?
> 
> Unrelated question: Is registration for marathon weekend started yet? Whats the scoop on the delay?
> 
> ATTQOTD: MY next race hopefully is a 10 miler in a month. I have a long way to go but its my only shot for a POT. Work is going to complicate things, but at least I am getting paid for the OT for the next 3 weeks! OT = Disney Money!!!!



So in talking to my running friend I realized I haven't run a race for time in about 3 years.  I did run a 1/2 in Sept 2015 but even that was slowed by injuries as I was dealing with plantar fasciitis and had to take 3 weeks off before the race.  So my goal is to stay injury free, be consistent, and put together an actual race like effort for the newest race I registered for, the Smuttynose 1/2 marathon on 9/30.  




SheHulk said:


> This is so timely! I need a new running goal, just having run a half this weekend and PR'ed (thanks DopeyBadger). I'll piggy back on this question: What's a better goal to set: a sub-1 hour 10k (I'm about 5 minutes or less away now), a 17-minute faster marathon (I ran a 5:16 last year and really want a sub-5 hour), or a 20 minute faster half ( I just ran a 2:19 and would need a sub-2 to make it a big goal. Obviously that is a multi-year project)? Trying to get to round numbers.
> 
> I haven't responded to a bunch of previous QOTD's because my answer is so similar to others'.



I would think the 1/2 goal of improving by 20 minutes would be hardest of them all but I also think if you can hit your full goal of a 17 minute PR that all these goals become very possible.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Warm up routine before a race? Do you have one? What do you do? When? For which distance?
Todays question is a suggestion from a poster on this thread. Thank you for the suggestion!

ATTQOTD: My warm up routine varies depending on distance. The shorter the race, the more longer the warm up. For example, before a 5k race I will run 1-2 miles, starting off at a easy pace and towards the end run a 1/4 mile near goal pace, followed by easing back down. After the run I will stretch and just stay loose. I will do this a hour to 45 minutes before the race. I will do a warm up run and similar routine before every race up to a half marathon. For a marathon I will spend more time stretching and just getting loose. If I run any before the race it is a short distance of no more than a half mile.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week, we have the following folks with races:

28 - @DIS-OH  - Cap City Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
28 - @KSellers88  - RNR Nashville Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
28 - @derekleigh  - Race the Runways 10k (48:00 / N/A)
28 - @BoilerGirl91  - Cleveland 10 Miler (1:50:00 / N/A)
28 - @GollyGadget  - Kentucky Derby miniMarathon (1:44:57 / N/A)
28 - @flav  - Mont-St-Gregoire Maple Run 5k (NG / N/A)
28 - @cburnett11  - Kentucky Derby Festival Half Marathon (1:45:xx / N/A)
29 - @Chaitali  - National Women's Half Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
29 - @beatlecat42  - National Women's 8k (NG / N/A)
29 - @evre13  - Pike's Peak 10k (1:10:00 / N/A)
29 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Forest City Road Race Half Marathon (1:21:xx / N/A)
29 - @lhermiston  - Run CRANDIC, 26.2 (4:00:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you need to revise a goal or no longer running the race, just let me know. We look forward to hearing how you race goes this weekend!


----------



## LSUlakes

I'm way behind and my chances for catching up are not looking good due to work. If someone has a race they would like to add or a race time to report could you please PM it to me. This will be the easiest way for me to add and edit for the next week or two. I encourage you to continue posting it on the forum for others to see as well. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## JulieODC

No need to add this to the race list, but I’m doing a team relay this weekend - the Plymouth 26.2 relay. 

We originally had 12 people commit, so 6/team each doing a 4.3mile leg. Well, several have dropped out and we haven’t been able to find anyone else. So now several of us have to do 2 legs. I have an easy 6 miles on my training plan for this weekend, so my 8.6 miles of relay legs won’t be for time at all (Good thing we are really going for the after party and not plcment!)

Relays sound fun, but this is definitely one of the pitfalls!


----------



## Ariel484

Tygerlilly said:


> I'd love to join in this thread! I used to run quite a bit, then 2 babies in 2.5 years happened and I gained a bit of weight and lost a lot of spare time. I'm looking for a good double stroller that isn't too ridiculously expensive, but trying to justify a $600 stroller to my non-running fiance is kinda hard, especially when I'm not exactly on the move much these days (work+2 toddlers has been exhausting).
> 
> And to answer the QOTD: My next big goal is to get back out there. With my ultimate goal of Princess weekend 2019.


I think BOB strollers are thought of as the gold standard. Maybe check out your local Craigslist ads to see if you can find one on the cheap?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Warm up routine before a race? Do you have one? What do you do? When? For which distance?
> Todays question is a suggestion from a poster on this thread. Thank you for the suggestion!



Every race I've done has a substantial walk from parking to the race start, so that is my warm up. I don't know that I'm a serious enough racer to run before I run...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Warm up routine before a race? Do you have one? What do you do? When? For which distance?
> Todays question is a suggestion from a poster on this thread. Thank you for the suggestion!



I stretch a little.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Warm up routine before a race? Do you have one? What do you do? When? For which distance?



For all distances a light stretch and usually a long walk to the starting area [no sitting for me].  Sometimes I treat myself to small cup of coffee too.
Sounds like a cheap date, but it works for me!


----------



## JulieODC

run.minnie.miles said:


> Every race I've done has a substantial walk from parking to the race start, so that is my warm up. I don't know that I'm a serious enough racer to run before I run...



This is what I was thinking too. The general activity of getting to registration and walking to the start line is usually my warm up.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Walk to the start line and try to get a good hip and ankle stretch.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Warm up routine before a race? Do you have one? What do you do? When? For which distance?
> Todays question is a suggestion from a poster on this thread. Thank you for the suggestion!



I generally have to walk to the start area, so I've always used that as my warm up, maybe with some light stretching.
For my half in March, @DopeyBadger suggested a 5 minute jog prior to the race, and I did that for my most recent race too. I think it helps, but I haven't really run enough of an experiment to know for sure.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PCFriar80 said:


> For all distances a light stretch and usually a long walk to the starting area [no sitting for me].  Sometimes I treat myself to small cup of coffee too.
> Sounds like a cheap date, but it works for me!



Nothing wrong with being a cheap date


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Warm up routine before a race? Do you have one? What do you do? When? For which distance?
> Todays question is a suggestion from a poster on this thread. Thank you for the suggestion!


No warm up routine. Disney races have usually long walks to the starts so that is good enough for me.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  For shorter races, I will do a longer warm-up and some dynamic stretching to loosen up the muscles.  For a half, probably just some light running up to a mile and some dynamic stretching if I am going for a fast race.  For a full, not much at all, maybe some stretching while in the corral.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*ATTQOTD:* I do a few mobility exercises and that's about it. LOL! Stretching and warm-ups are seriously lacking from my running discipline.


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: I stretch and do a light jog before a race. But most important to my routine is use the bathroom AT LEAST twice before the race start. I usually go once, then stand in line again which usually takes about 10-15 min. I’ve had too many near misses during long training runs...


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Warm up routine before a race? Do you have one? What do you do? When? For which distance?
> Todays question is a suggestion from a poster on this thread. Thank you for the suggestion!
> 
> ATTQOTD: My warm up routine varies depending on distance. The shorter the race, the more longer the warm up. For example, before a 5k race I will run 1-2 miles, starting off at a easy pace and towards the end run a 1/4 mile near goal pace, followed by easing back down. After the run I will stretch and just stay loose. I will do this a hour to 45 minutes before the race. I will do a warm up run and similar routine before every race up to a half marathon. For a marathon I will spend more time stretching and just getting loose. If I run any before the race it is a short distance of no more than a half mile.



I generally only do a warm-up job on 1/2 distance or longer.  I try to run around the starting area of the race before it starts and then do some hamstring stretches as I tend to get hamstring cramps in longer distance races.  They are usually brought on by tightness as opposed to hydration issues.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I am terrible at warming up. I like to believe the long walk to most start lines counts. I know Coach encourages warming up and I will probably give it a go at my 10k in a few weeks.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: As others have said, there’s usually a walk from the car to the race.  Plus some light stretching.  The idea of running before a race is bemusing to me.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I will warm up for any race that I'm actually racing. This includes some walking, running about 1 mile, and dynamic stretching (leg swings, etc.). I really think it helps me get right to that goal pace easier.

I have never done this for a marathon though, I just use the first couple miles to warm up.


----------



## cavepig

I plan to warm up for my upcoming half, at least a 1 1/2-2 miles so that I can start off at race pace to have the best chance of hitting my time goal. Otherwise, my warm up ends up being the first couple miles of a half or full like at Disney where I've never warmed up.      I don't stretch beforehand, maybe some dynamic stuff just to stay loose but not much if anthing.


----------



## Keels

I make sure I have socks on and try not to forget anything important.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is you next big running goal and why?



My goal for the year is speeding up my short runs.  The last few years I have concentrated more on distance than speed but I need to get back to a 19:00 flat 5K and 1:30 flat half.  The real goal is placing for my age group in the W&D 10K.  Looking at last year's time it should be possible.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Warm up routine before a race? Do you have one? What do you do? When? For which distance?



I do a short warm up run followed by stretching.  I know there is a lot of research showing stretching is not good but I have reduced injuries and feel better when I stretch so it works for me.


----------



## Tygerlilly

I've been scouring the facebook marketplace and a few sale sites and either they want close to retail, so no real significant savings, or they're so totally worn down I'm not sure I trust them to run with. Oh well, back to just trying to save up. Maybe I can swing it with my next work bonus in a few months.


----------



## Sanchez

Warm-up is crucial for me. Dynamic stretching is always included. I find it helpful to get my heart rate up so short distance bursts are preferred over longer distance for a warm-up.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Warm up routine before a race? Do you have one? What do you do? When? For which distance?
> Todays question is a suggestion from a poster on this thread. Thank you for the suggestion!



No warm up routine for me either. The walk from the car or even the slow jog to the race is enough to get the blood flowing.



Keels said:


> *I make sure I have socks on* and try not to forget anything important.



And sometimes you're not even sure you've done that


----------



## Bree

QOTD:  I’ve never warmed up.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I never did a formal warmup but I performed so well the time I had to run up a mountain to arrive at the start of a 5k that I decided I would warmup in the future if I want to beat a PR. 

Someone recommended a few strides before a 5k, a mile slow pace run before a 10k or a half and nothing for a full (warmup as you go).


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: The longer the race, the shorter the warmup.

The 2 ends of the scale:
Marathon: Some stretching, walking, just get the blood flowing.
5K: Lots of stretching, jog at least a mile, with some short sections at near race pace.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I've never really done a warm up until our most recent HM where I followed DopeyBadger's warm up suggestion of an easy job before race start.  I do think it helped.


----------



## SheHulk

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  I've never really done a warm up until our most recent HM where I followed DopeyBadger's warm up suggestion of an easy job before race start.  I do think it helped.


same


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: The warm up is the thing you do when you sprint from the portapotty to the starting line because you heard the gun go off while you were still in there, right? 

That is a thing that has happened to me twice.  The first time was a 10 mile race that had not enough portapotties so there were a lot of us still over at them at the start time, they were placed a decent distance away from the line, AND it had chip timing but no starting mat... only a finish mat.  That was frustrating... my 2:05 time might have been closer to 2:00!   Although probably not enough to get me under it.  I don't even understand why there was no start mat... we started and finished in the same place, it wasn't like it was a point to point race and maybe they couldn't have mats in both places.  They literally could have used the same mat!  The second time was a half marathon that had two waves starting like 6 min apart, and was using an actual cannon... like the 1812 Overture kind... to start the race.  I was in there when the first one went off and it scared the crap out of me.

Joking aside, I do some walking around, some dynamic stretches, maybe a few static ones that always feel super good (heels over the edge of a curb to stretch calves, bending over hamstring stretches), but I don't really run to warm up.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Lots of dynamic stretching. I do it before every run no matter the distance. Unfortunately my post race stretching needs some work.

@LSUlakes my goal for this weekend's half is a sub 1:50 (eek.) I've been told putting it out there helps, so here goes nothing! Thanks for keeping up with all these races and this thread!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Warm up routine before a race? Do you have one? What do you do? When? For which distance?



Depends on the distance.  But here is the just of it for me:

The warm-ups are key for anything faster than "long run" pace which includes HM Tempo, Daniels T, and Tempo. Essentially, there are two main pathways for the body to use oxygen to produce energy. The aerobic pathway is mostly used in slower running. The closer you get to the point where it becomes harder to breathe (Ventilatory Threshold) the more you use the anaerobic pathway. The aerobic pathway is more efficient and faster at creating energy, whereas the body uses anaerobic when the aerobic can't keep up (because you're going too fast).

The most interesting part between the aerobic and anaerobic pathway is that even though the aerobic is used mostly during slow running it takes about 6 minutes of running before it can be used. This means for the first 6 minutes we're stuck with the slow, inefficient anaerobic pathway. So if you don't do a warm-up, and you're running faster than "long run" pace (about MP + 9%) you push the anaerobic pathway too hard. This creates a deficit in energy within the first 6 minutes that becomes harder to overcome. As this deficit starts to catch up with you in later miles, it causes our running form to suffer. 

I do dynamic stretching before all of my races.  I suggest my runners do whatever pre-training run stretching routine prior to the race as well.  So some stretch.  Some don't stretch.  Good research to show that changing the routine is more likely to lead to injury than either to stretch or not stretch.

After the dynamic stretching comes the race day WU.  If the distance is a 5k, I'll probably do 30-40 min of running at a very easy pace (like 20% slower than marathon pace).  For 10k, maybe 20-30 min.  For HM, maybe 10-20 min.  For M, I usually only do about 6-10 min.  The pace isn't super important as long as it isn't faster than MP + 20%.  If my body thinks easy is MP + 30%, then I go with that.  Towards the end of the WU is when I'll add some strides in.  Strides are short bursts of speed lasting in total duration of no more than 10 seconds.  Three seconds building pace, three seconds holding pace, and three seconds of gradually slowing down.  These are a neuromuscular stimulus.  You've likely tapered leading into race day.  Which means you were likely doing a lot of easy running the last few days/weeks.  These strides reawaken the muscles to say, hey guys it's race day.  I do maybe 4-5 strides in total with at least 45-60 seconds between them.  The goal is not to be super fast and burn up energy.  It's meant to be short and sweet.  I start this entire running WU no sooner than 60 min to race start.  I finish the WU no closer than 15 min to race start.  Earlier than 60 min and the WU loses its effectiveness.  Closer than 15 min and you start to infringe on your racing ability.


----------



## jennamfeo

KSellers88 said:


> @LSUlakes my goal for this weekend's half is a sub 1:50 (eek.) I've been told putting it out there helps, so here goes nothing! Thanks for keeping up with all these races and this thread!


I was going to call you out because I knew you had a goal in mind, but opt'd not to! Haha. <3 GO GIRL!


----------



## DopeyBadger

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: Lots of dynamic stretching. I do it before every run no matter the distance. Unfortunately my post race stretching needs some work.
> 
> @LSUlakes my goal for this weekend's half is a sub 1:50 (eek.) I've been told putting it out there helps, so here goes nothing! Thanks for keeping up with all these races and this thread!



I've got a number in mind too.


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> I was going to call you out because I knew you had a goal in mind, but opt'd not to! Haha. <3 GO GIRL!



LOL! You definitely should have, I need all the accountability I can get! 



DopeyBadger said:


> I've got a number in mind too.








Hoping to make you (and myself!) proud!


----------



## DopeyBadger

KSellers88 said:


> LOL! You definitely should have, I need all the accountability I can get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to make you (and myself!) proud!



You already have.


----------



## camaker

@LSUlakes, can you please add me to the race calendar for this weekend?

28 - @camaker - Owl’s Roost Rumble Trail Half Marathon (No Goal / N/A)

No goal for this race. It’ll be my first trail race and I plan to take it slow and easy and just enjoy the experience. 

Thanks to everyone who chimed in with advice on my question of which race to run earlier in the week. Ultimately this decision came down to the factors that I wanted to run further than a 5k, I’ve been wanting to try a trail race and I think a slow run for a longer distance will be easier than a fast road race on my shin. In addition, one of my running goals is to hit my 20th half marathon this year (this will be #18) and it really can’t be overstated how much I dislike 5ks!


----------



## avondale

Miranda said:


> mat!  The second time was a half marathon that had two waves starting like 6 min apart, and was using an actual cannon... like the 1812 Overture kind... to start the race.  I was in there when the first one went off and it scared the crap out of me.



Well, at least you finished in the port-a-potty faster than you expected, eh?    Couldn't resist the joke when you said it like that...


----------



## avondale

chuckille said:


> ATTQOTD: I stretch and do a light jog before a race. But most important to my routine is use the bathroom AT LEAST twice before the race start. I usually go once, then stand in line again which usually takes about 10-15 min. I’ve had too many near misses during long training runs...



I second the using the port-a-potty at least twice.  Although I did the go-and-get-right-back-in-line strategy at my last race, and I was a bit too early and the line was still so short that my second visit came sooner than was optimal.  But still made my nervous bladder happy.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Warm up routine before a race? Do you have one? What do you do? When? For which distance?



Most of my races are half-marathons.  I like to do some sort of warm-up, but it depends on how much time I have, how crowded the start area is, and how warm the ambient temperature is.  Ideally, a lot of brisk walking for things like the bag check and port-a-potty visits.  Time and space permitting, I'll do a very easy jog for 5 minutes or so, followed by some dynamic stretching, followed by 5 minutes or so more of easy jogging.  I try to make sure the easy jog is for long enough that I'm actually starting to feel a bit warm (i.e., WARM up  ), so that depends on the ambient temperature, too.  

If I have to cut something for time, it is unfortunately the warm up, because the port-a-potty visits can't be cut.


----------



## flav

DopeyBadger said:


> Depends on the distance.  But here is the just of it for me:
> 
> The warm-ups are key for anything faster than "long run" pace which includes HM Tempo, Daniels T, and Tempo. Essentially, there are two main pathways for the body to use oxygen to produce energy. The aerobic pathway is mostly used in slower running. The closer you get to the point where it becomes harder to breathe (Ventilatory Threshold) the more you use the anaerobic pathway. The aerobic pathway is more efficient and faster at creating energy, whereas the body uses anaerobic when the aerobic can't keep up (because you're going too fast).
> 
> The most interesting part between the aerobic and anaerobic pathway is that even though the aerobic is used mostly during slow running it takes about 6 minutes of running before it can be used. This means for the first 6 minutes we're stuck with the slow, inefficient anaerobic pathway. So if you don't do a warm-up, and you're running faster than "long run" pace (about MP + 9%) you push the anaerobic pathway too hard. This creates a deficit in energy within the first 6 minutes that becomes harder to overcome. As this deficit starts to catch up with you in later miles, it causes our running form to suffer.
> 
> I do dynamic stretching before all of my races.  I suggest my runners do whatever pre-training run stretching routine prior to the race as well.  So some stretch.  Some don't stretch.  Good research to show that changing the routine is more likely to lead to injury than either to stretch or not stretch.
> 
> After the dynamic stretching comes the race day WU.  If the distance is a 5k, I'll probably do 30-40 min of running at a very easy pace (like 20% slower than marathon pace).  For 10k, maybe 20-30 min.  For HM, maybe 10-20 min.  For M, I usually only do about 6-10 min.  The pace isn't super important as long as it isn't faster than MP + 20%.  If my body thinks easy is MP + 30%, then I go with that.  Towards the end of the WU is when I'll add some strides in.  Strides are short bursts of speed lasting in total duration of no more than 10 seconds.  Three seconds building pace, three seconds holding pace, and three seconds of gradually slowing down.  These are a neuromuscular stimulus.  You've likely tapered leading into race day.  Which means you were likely doing a lot of easy running the last few days/weeks.  These strides reawaken the muscles to say, hey guys it's race day.  I do maybe 4-5 strides in total with at least 45-60 seconds between them.  The goal is not to be super fast and burn up energy.  It's meant to be short and sweet.  I start this entire running WU no sooner than 60 min to race start.  I finish the WU no closer than 15 min to race start.  Earlier than 60 min and the WU loses its effectiveness.  Closer than 15 min and you start to infringe on your racing ability.


I really enjoy all the answers to QOTD from funny to concise (@OldSlowGoofyGuy) to very thorough ( @DopeyBadger ) and everything in between.

Edit: And thanks to @LSUlakes for asking them!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Since we discussed warm up yesterday it makes sense to discuss the post race cool down today. So, do you have any kind of post race routine, and if so how does it change depending on the race distance?

ATTQOTD: I have a routine for post run as well. Again, the shorter the distance the more running associated with it. For shorter races a mile or two cool down at a very easy pace is common, followed by stretching. For longer races like a marathon I have found stretching and to continue to move around help with recovery. A ice cold chocolate milk also does wonders for recovery, but a beer is hard to pass up.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I don’t really have a set routine, but I do continue to try and walk around for a while after a marathon or half.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I’ll walk for a little bit after a race and do a little stretching, but that’s about it.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Eating pizza is typically my post-race routine.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we discussed warm up yesterday it makes sense to discuss the post race cool down today. So, do you have any kind of post race routine, and if so how does it change depending on the race distance?



Drink Water/Powerade/Gatorade (depending on race)
Eat Banana and/or Food Provided
Try not to spill the yellow cheese on self while eating it on the bus back to the hotel


----------



## KingLlama

Can I get some level-headed advice from this bunch?

I did my first half this past weekend at Dark Side. I detailed it in that thread, so I won't rehash it here, but the bottom line is that while the first 2/3 of the race were great, the cramps I suffered in the final 1/3 brought me to a screeching halt and I nearly got swept. I hadn't had the chance to train in heat/humidity, so I hadn't had the chance to experiment with different solutions for it. Hence, the cramps.

Here's the issue...there's another half coming up in a few weeks that I've had my eye on. It falls on the birthday of my younger brother, who passed away last Fall unexpectedly. To pay tribute to him(and honestly, to do something to keep my mind off him for a few hours that day), I'd thought of signing up for that half. It will probably be similar weather to what I experienced at WDW this past weekend.

After my Dark Side experience, the only reason I'm even remotely considering this one is because the half and full are the same loop(the full just does it twice), so there's absolutely no danger of getting swept. I could literally walk the whole thing and make it through just fine. But I will only have a couple of weeks to "experiment" and see what I can do about these cramps that flare up. 

So I guess my question is....what should I do that day?

A. Try the half and just walk it if the cramps flare up.
B. Try the half, but only if I can get in a long training run in warm weather before then so that I can try a different cramps solution.
C. Do a 5K or 10K in his honor instead.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: Eating pizza is typically my post-race routine.



Same here.

I'm pretty bad about cool-down/stretching after a training run. My general rule of thumb is 1 second of stretching for every 6 minutes running, so a 1 hour run = 10 seconds of stretching.

After a race, since I am usually near death, I completely forget about stretching. I pay for it the next day.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I find all the snacks and beer and I cool down walking to them and my car.


----------



## MissLiss279

KingLlama said:


> Can I get some level-headed advice from this bunch?
> 
> I did my first half this past weekend at Dark Side. I detailed it in that thread, so I won't rehash it here, but the bottom line is that while the first 2/3 of the race were great, the cramps I suffered in the final 1/3 brought me to a screeching halt and I nearly got swept. I hadn't had the chance to train in heat/humidity, so I hadn't had the chance to experiment with different solutions for it. Hence, the cramps.
> 
> Here's the issue...there's another half coming up in a few weeks that I've had my eye on. It falls on the birthday of my younger brother, who passed away last Fall unexpectedly. To pay tribute to him(and honestly, to do something to keep my mind off him for a few hours that day), I'd thought of signing up for that half. It will probably be similar weather to what I experienced at WDW this past weekend.
> 
> After my Dark Side experience, the only reason I'm even remotely considering this one is because the half and full are the same loop(the full just does it twice), so there's absolutely no danger of getting swept. I could literally walk the whole thing and make it through just fine. But I will only have a couple of weeks to "experiment" and see what I can do about these cramps that flare up.
> 
> So I guess my question is....what should I do that day?
> 
> A. Try the half and just walk it if the cramps flare up.
> B. Try the half, but only if I can get in a long training run in warm weather before then so that I can try a different cramps solution.
> C. Do a 5K or 10K in his honor instead.


I say do the half. Find some salt tabs (I use Endurolytes) or Base salt or some sort of electrolyte replacement and use that. If you have a chance to use them in a training run, great, if not use them anyways. Pour water on your head or back of neck early and often (each water stop) to help keep you cooled down.


----------



## camaker

KingLlama said:


> Can I get some level-headed advice from this bunch?
> 
> I did my first half this past weekend at Dark Side. I detailed it in that thread, so I won't rehash it here, but the bottom line is that while the first 2/3 of the race were great, the cramps I suffered in the final 1/3 brought me to a screeching halt and I nearly got swept. I hadn't had the chance to train in heat/humidity, so I hadn't had the chance to experiment with different solutions for it. Hence, the cramps.
> 
> Here's the issue...there's another half coming up in a few weeks that I've had my eye on. It falls on the birthday of my younger brother, who passed away last Fall unexpectedly. To pay tribute to him(and honestly, to do something to keep my mind off him for a few hours that day), I'd thought of signing up for that half. It will probably be similar weather to what I experienced at WDW this past weekend.
> 
> After my Dark Side experience, the only reason I'm even remotely considering this one is because the half and full are the same loop(the full just does it twice), so there's absolutely no danger of getting swept. I could literally walk the whole thing and make it through just fine. But I will only have a couple of weeks to "experiment" and see what I can do about these cramps that flare up.
> 
> So I guess my question is....what should I do that day?
> 
> A. Try the half and just walk it if the cramps flare up.
> B. Try the half, but only if I can get in a long training run in warm weather before then so that I can try a different cramps solution.
> C. Do a 5K or 10K in his honor instead.



I'd say go for the half with option A and try to get a training run in at a higher temperature if you can.  Cramps seem to happen for a variety of reasons ranging from under training to running form issues (not using enough glutes and relying too heavily on calves) to electrolyte imbalances.  I'm sure there are other causes, as well.  The challenge is going to be figuring out which applies to you and how to address it. The issue may also need a fairly specific pace/distance/heat/humidity threshold to trigger, making it a crap shoot as to whether being able to run long training runs without cramping will translate over to racing without cramps.  Take your best guess as to the precipitating cause and try something to fix it.  If you cramp, you just have to try something different next time or evaluate whether it might have a different cause.


----------



## camaker

I'll double dip on QOTDs today.

ATYQOTD:  I don't really have a defined warm up before racing or training runs.  Pre-race I tend to do some random dynamic stretching just to keep moving and do something to keep the nerves at bay.

ATTQOTD:  Post-race, the only cool down activity I have is walking back to the car/bus.  I do try to keep moving and for a half or longer I'll put on calf sleeves to help with circulation and recovery.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Hmmm, I guess I don't really have a set cool-down activity.  Walk around and talk to friends, get post-race banana or other food.  No stretching


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Warm up routine before a race? Do you have one? What do you do? When? For which distance?


ATTQOTD: Depends on the race...
Disney races: before leaving hotel room, I do my usual pre-run foam rolling/stretching routine. After that, the walking to start area, standing around, walk to start area, etc. is generally sufficient warm-up. But for cold races, I walk at least 5 minutes once I start to get a proper warm-up before even attempting a running step.

Non-Disney races: same home routine, but once at the race I'll do a 1/4-1/2 mile run-walk warm-up and try to time it to finish 5-10 minutes before the start.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we discussed warm up yesterday it makes sense to discuss the post race cool down today. So, do you have any kind of post race routine, and if so how does it change depending on the race distance?


ATTQOTD: Kinda just my warm-up in reverse - walk a while until my HR drops, do some standing stretches, then my usual foam roller/stretching routine once home or at my hotel room. Unless it takes a long time to get from race to home/hotel, and/or if I get chilly, in which case I'll shower first, then foam roll/stretch.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
Walk, drink, eat. Repeat. 

I'm working on finalizing our vacation plans for next month... If anyone has any must-dos, eats, sees, or skips for Maui, please let me know!! (you can PM me if you don't want to pollute this thread  )


----------



## Keels

Change my shoes and slam a beer, though not always necessarily in that order.


----------



## michigandergirl

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Walk, drink, eat. Repeat.



Ditto!



run.minnie.miles said:


> If anyone has any must-dos, eats, sees, or skips for Maui, please let me know!!



It's been 16 years since we've been to Maui, but we loved it and can't wait to go back. We eloped and were married on Kapalua Bay, which is a great snorkeling spot. The road to Hana is a must do and *everything* along the way. The sunrise/bike down Haleakala was awesome (we did the unguided tour). So jealous, have fun!!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we discussed warm up yesterday it makes sense to discuss the post race cool down today. So, do you have any kind of post race routine, and if so how does it change depending on the race distance?


There is usually a lot of walking after a Disney race so that seems to work well for me. I eat and drink and that’s about it.


----------



## cavepig

Does waiting for characters after the race then riding Space Mountain & walking Swiss Family Treehouse count as a cooldown?!  Otherwise, I've got no specific cooldown.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we discussed warm up yesterday it makes sense to discuss the post race cool down today. So, do you have any kind of post race routine, and if so how does it change depending on the race distance?



Find my way to the nearest cold beer!



KingLlama said:


> Can I get some level-headed advice from this bunch?
> 
> So I guess my question is....what should I do that day?
> 
> A. Try the half and just walk it if the cramps flare up.
> B. Try the half, but only if I can get in a long training run in warm weather before then so that I can try a different cramps solution.
> C. Do a 5K or 10K in his honor instead.



I'd suggest option A combined with topping off your electrolytes and fluids before and during the race. Use BASE salt or Salt Stick to do this for the few days before the race and while you're running, and you're much less likely to have cramps from heat and dehydration.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I forget all about the cool down after a race. I just want chocolate milk, beer, and food (usually pizza).


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Like @KingLlama I am looking for advice. I'm running a half this weekend with a big downhill. Basically level for 5, big downhill for 5 to 11 or 12, then slight downhill to the finish. Here's the profile.



I'm going to go for a PR (<1:52:00) which is an 8:31 pace. I'd say I'm not in good enough shape to hit that on a level course.

My questions are:
What pace should I go for on the level portion?
What about the big downhill? How freewheeling should I go?
What happens if I go too fast on the downhill? I know what it feels like to run out of endurance or for my legs to quit on a level course. What happens if you overdo it on a downhill? Obviously your quads give out, but what's it like? They run out of energy and don't fire anymore? Or the pain is so great that you have to slow down? To put it a different way: what is the limiting factor on a downhill race?

I have to add: this course seems like cheating, but it will look the same in the record book. I also have to add: I may be 'racing' with other DISers that have halfs this weekend (and fully expect to get my butt kicked despite the downhill course.)


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Like @KingLlama I am looking for advice. I'm running a half this weekend with a big downhill. Basically level for 5, big downhill for 5 to 11 or 12, then slight downhill to the finish. Here's the profile.
> 
> View attachment 319333
> 
> I'm going to go for a PR (<1:52:00) which is an 8:31 pace. I'd say I'm not in good enough shape to hit that on a level course.
> 
> My questions are:
> What pace should I go for on the level portion?
> What about the big downhill? How freewheeling should I go?
> What happens if I go too fast on the downhill? I know what it feels like to run out of endurance or for my legs to quit on a level course. What happens if you overdo it on a downhill? Obviously your quads give out, but what's it like? They run out of energy and don't fire anymore? Or the pain is so great that you have to slow down? To put it a different way: what is the limiting factor on a downhill race?
> 
> I have to add: this course seems like cheating, but it will look the same in the record book. I also have to add: I may be 'racing' with other DISers that have halfs this weekend (and fully expect to get my butt kicked despite the downhill course.)



I can't give you too much pacing advice, but I will throw a caution out there for you.  The natural tendency on downhills is to lengthen your stride as you go, or try to go, faster.  That increases the strain on your hamstrings, especially.  Just pay attention to keeping your cadence up and try not to go full on "gazelle" on those stretches.


----------



## Bree

QOTD:  The walk to get my medal, water and food box is my post race cool down.


----------



## Tygerlilly

Well, I gave myself a goal. Theres a 15k on my birthday (October 27th) and I'm going to sign up on my next payday. If I do well for the next month and a half after that, I'll sign up for my first Half marathon that is in mid-November.

Pretty excited to have a solid goal to work towards now. Hopefully I can move my vacation dates around to work in a Disney race next spring since we will already be there!


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Like @KingLlama I am looking for advice. I'm running a half this weekend with a big downhill. Basically level for 5, big downhill for 5 to 11 or 12, then slight downhill to the finish. Here's the profile.
> 
> View attachment 319333
> 
> I'm going to go for a PR (<1:52:00) which is an 8:31 pace. I'd say I'm not in good enough shape to hit that on a level course.
> 
> My questions are:
> What pace should I go for on the level portion?
> What about the big downhill? How freewheeling should I go?
> What happens if I go too fast on the downhill? I know what it feels like to run out of endurance or for my legs to quit on a level course. What happens if you overdo it on a downhill? Obviously your quads give out, but what's it like? They run out of energy and don't fire anymore? Or the pain is so great that you have to slow down? To put it a different way: what is the limiting factor on a downhill race?
> 
> I have to add: this course seems like cheating, but it will look the same in the record book. I also have to add: I may be 'racing' with other DISers that have halfs this weekend (and fully expect to get my butt kicked despite the downhill course.)



My advice is to keep a short stride and lean forward over your legs. You want to aim for your feet landing under your body like you do on flat ground. Our natural tendency is to lean back and brake with our heels, which only serves to put more stress on our quads, or as @camaker said above, to stride out and go for broke, which can lead to your feet pounding against the front of your shoes. Neither approach is conducive to having a decent race at the end. Gravity will carry you down the hill, you don't need to give it much help or much fight as long as you run careful and steady. If you're running down switchbacks, watch out for the camber of the road. The slant in the middle will be hell on your ankles. Try to stay on the edges where it's flatter. And yes, if you blow your quads up running downhill, they will seize up and not work when you try to use them to power along the flat portions. I've seen it plenty of times and it's an ugly thing to watch.


----------



## kleph

*Running Participation Declines Expected To Level Off*

With race participation slipping in recent years, a big American win and the gnarly conditions at the Boston Marathon shined a much-needed spotlight on the sport of running. However, race organizers and running industry execs still believe a renewed focus on delivering unique experiences will be necessary to again drive up race finishers.

On the positive side, a comprehensive study on running retention from Running USA that came out earlier this year found that race participation is on a path to stabilize. The study, based on a survey for more than 5,000 runners in October and November last year, also found numerous challenges around race events:

Cost is a major driver for race participation, particularly for females and younger runners
Only half of the respondents felt they get good value from their race experiences
Runners are looking for new experiences – events need to create new themes and experiences annually
Fitness classes more than other color, mud, etc. type events are taking the runner dollar
Time is a contributing factor – many just have less time

“The findings really confirmed what we have been hearing around the sport,” Running USA CEO Rich Harshbarger told SGB Executive. “Essentially, runners will pay more for an ‘experience’ on one hand and are willing to participate in lower priced events if they are fun. The real follow up on our end as well as for the industry is to be able to properly define and execute on an ‘experience’.  Our follow up is to help events understand how to best define that for themselves and not create fads or gimmicks in order to maintain longevity.”

https://sgbonline.com/running-participation-declines-expected-to-level-off/


----------



## JulieODC

@KingLlama - I vote for A, regardless of B or not   do you have a sense of what causes the cramps? Dehydration? I think it sounds like a good opportunity to leverage your training from last weekend, and do it in a way that honors your brother.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: a beer is always a priority, and if not, water. I do try to walk, if not immediately, during the day after sometime (and not just lounge) as I think that helps me ward off soreness.


----------



## flav

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Walk, drink, eat. Repeat.
> 
> I'm working on finalizing our vacation plans for next month... If anyone has any must-dos, eats, sees, or skips for Maui, please let me know!! (you can PM me if you don't want to pollute this thread  )


And please cc me in the advice... My turn at the end of July...


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Get medal, take pictures, chug provided electrolyte drink and banana,  walk, do stretching routine... probably while eating whatever has been given and tempt me at that moment, walk, get home or hotel, shower, eat a real meal, enjoy pool if one is available.


----------



## KSellers88

DopeyBadger said:


> You already have.



I'm not crying...


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Medal, water/gatorade, post race picture, post to Instagram. LOL. In all seriousness, I've been trying to get better about stretching after races. I'm pretty good at keeping myself moving and not sitting down but I don't stretch nearly enough.


----------



## DIS-OH

I will be able to run on a more consistent basis...I am changing jobs.

After 19 years as a school principal, I have accepted a Central Office position.  That means, come August, I won’t have to spend 3-4 week nights and Saturday mornings at school athletic events...which means more opportunities to run!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we discussed warm up yesterday it makes sense to discuss the post race cool down today. So, do you have any kind of post race routine, and if so how does it change depending on the race distance?



My usual post-race routine is just walking around, some knee stretches, and then Starbucks. The only thing that really changes with the distance is how long I stretch for and what I get at Starbucks (half (or longer???) is a venti iced latte, shorter than that is either a tall latte or a grande iced coffee).
(I actually did a post-race 1 mile cool down run (mostly) with my friend on Sunday and that was kinda nice, so I may try to incorporate that into my post race cool down occasionally)


----------



## KevM

Well, just signed up for two races.  

This Saturday running the Conshy 5K. Was holding off on signing up because I wan’t Sure i’d Feel like running a 5K a week after the half.  But i’m Feeling good so decided to do it.

June 3rd signed up for the inaugural Philly Run Fest Half Marathon.

There’s a third race i’m thinking about on May 20th.  It’s a 10 miler.  Still thinking that one over.


----------



## jennamfeo

Thursday Night Trivia for any knowledgable Disney History buffs out there... My little city was founded in the 60s by a guy named Robert McCulloch. He had this grand idea to buy the London Bridge from England and transplant it to Arizona. It happened literally brick by brick. Rumor has it, the old nursery rhyme "London Bridge is falling down" is about this bridge. Rumor also has it, that the bridge is still falling down... or sinking. Whatever. So Mr. McCulloch needed someone to help him build this city, so he hired a guy named C.V. Wood. Anyone know anything about him?...


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we discussed warm up yesterday it makes sense to discuss the post race cool down today. So, do you have any kind of post race routine, and if so how does it change depending on the race distance?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have a routine for post run as well. Again, the shorter the distance the more running associated with it. For shorter races a mile or two cool down at a very easy pace is common, followed by stretching. For longer races like a marathon I have found stretching and to continue to move around help with recovery. A ice cold chocolate milk also does wonders for recovery, but a beer is hard to pass up.



I find the finishing area after the races have a decent amount of walking and then I just try to stay on my feet for a while as I walk to my car, or the monorail.



kleph said:


> *Running Participation Declines Expected To Level Off*
> 
> With race participation slipping in recent years, a big American win and the gnarly conditions at the Boston Marathon shined a much-needed spotlight on the sport of running. However, race organizers and running industry execs still believe a renewed focus on delivering unique experiences will be necessary to again drive up race finishers.
> 
> On the positive side, a comprehensive study on running retention from Running USA that came out earlier this year found that race participation is on a path to stabilize. The study, based on a survey for more than 5,000 runners in October and November last year, also found numerous challenges around race events:
> 
> Cost is a major driver for race participation, particularly for females and younger runners
> Only half of the respondents felt they get good value from their race experiences
> Runners are looking for new experiences – events need to create new themes and experiences annually
> Fitness classes more than other color, mud, etc. type events are taking the runner dollar
> Time is a contributing factor – many just have less time
> 
> “The findings really confirmed what we have been hearing around the sport,” Running USA CEO Rich Harshbarger told SGB Executive. “Essentially, runners will pay more for an ‘experience’ on one hand and are willing to participate in lower priced events if they are fun. The real follow up on our end as well as for the industry is to be able to properly define and execute on an ‘experience’.  Our follow up is to help events understand how to best define that for themselves and not create fads or gimmicks in order to maintain longevity.”
> 
> https://sgbonline.com/running-participation-declines-expected-to-level-off/



I don't know how much of this is true.  We have talked on here before about entry fees.  Rather than give up running in favor of fitness classes wouldn't someone just sign up for less races a year?  And most 10k's, for example, would be close to the cost of fitness classes you pay monthly for.   I could see runcations dying off because of cost but not local races.


----------



## The Expert

Do the Half! 

I did all three races at Dark Side and was severely undertrained. Coming from north and west, I was definitely not acclimated to the temps or humidity and was concerned about my body revolting on me during the Half. I made sure I got plenty of rest between races and plenty of sleep before the Half, and while I was slow and extremely sweaty, I actually felt pretty good -- better than during the 10K, in fact. The one thing I did differently for that race was to use Tailwind (which I had NOT done in training - oops). I took a packet with me and poured half into a water at the stop at about mile 3, then sipped it as I walked for about half a mile. I did the same with the other half at about mile 9.5. I was hot, my feet hurt a bit and my quads were a little tight, but I never bonked and crossed the finish line without feeling like I needed to collapse. 



KingLlama said:


> Can I get some level-headed advice from this bunch?
> 
> I did my first half this past weekend at Dark Side. I detailed it in that thread, so I won't rehash it here, but the bottom line is that while the first 2/3 of the race were great, the cramps I suffered in the final 1/3 brought me to a screeching halt and I nearly got swept. I hadn't had the chance to train in heat/humidity, so I hadn't had the chance to experiment with different solutions for it. Hence, the cramps.
> 
> Here's the issue...there's another half coming up in a few weeks that I've had my eye on. It falls on the birthday of my younger brother, who passed away last Fall unexpectedly. To pay tribute to him(and honestly, to do something to keep my mind off him for a few hours that day), I'd thought of signing up for that half. It will probably be similar weather to what I experienced at WDW this past weekend.
> 
> After my Dark Side experience, the only reason I'm even remotely considering this one is because the half and full are the same loop(the full just does it twice), so there's absolutely no danger of getting swept. I could literally walk the whole thing and make it through just fine. But I will only have a couple of weeks to "experiment" and see what I can do about these cramps that flare up.
> 
> So I guess my question is....what should I do that day?
> 
> A. Try the half and just walk it if the cramps flare up.
> B. Try the half, but only if I can get in a long training run in warm weather before then so that I can try a different cramps solution.
> C. Do a 5K or 10K in his honor instead.




ARE YOU NUTS WITH THOSE STAIRS?!?! This makes me cringe just thinking about it.



cavepig said:


> ...walking Swiss Family Treehouse...


----------



## The Expert

I'm spending some time in the ATL for work and will find myself here over the first week of July, so I entered the lottery and got in to Peachtree! When in Rome... 

@LSUlakes please add this to the race list for me:

July
04 - The Expert - Peachtree Road Race 10K (NG / N/A)


----------



## Disney at Heart

DIS-OH said:


> I will be able to run on a more consistent basis...I am changing jobs.
> 
> After 19 years as a school principal, I have accepted a Central Office position.  That means, come August, I won’t have to spend 3-4 week nights and Saturday mornings at school athletic events...which means more opportunities to run!


 Congratulations! I was never principal, but as the h.s. yearbook advisor for 18 years, I know there are many long evenings/Saturday morinings at board meetings, sports events, band and chorus concerts, art exhibits, club meetings and projects, then Relay for Life, canned food drives, homecoming parades, and other special events. Being principal means even many more late nights after a full day of work already! And then, bright eyed and back at school by 7:00 am or earlier to do it all over again! You are amazing!



jennamfeo said:


> Thursday Night Trivia for any knowledgable Disney History buffs out there... My little city was founded in the 60s by a guy named Robert McCulloch. He had this grand idea to buy the London Bridge from England and transplant it to Arizona. It happened literally brick by brick. Rumor has it, the old nursery rhyme "London Bridge is falling down" is about this bridge. Rumor also has it, that the bridge is still falling down... or sinking. Whatever. So Mr. McCulloch needed someone to help him build this city, so he hired a guy named C.V. Wood. Anyone know anything about him?...
> View attachment 319414 View attachment 319415


*C.V. Wood: The most nefarious Disney villain of them all*
http://land.allears.net/blogs/guestblog/2018/04/ready_for_april_16_cv_wood_the_1.html


----------



## LSUlakes

*Fun Friday QOTD: *Which attraction at WDW do you think has the best queue that helps tell the story of the attraction you are about to ride?

ATTFFQOTD: I could think of a few that do this really well, but I my vote goes to Tower of Terror. Without the theming this attraction would not be anywhere near as popular is it today. Ill add that I did ride FOP twice on my most recent trip, but did so using FP+. In that line, you miss all of the really cool stuff so I have yet to see it.


----------



## TheHamm

Opinions, please?  My longest training run has been 5 miles, and I have repeated the week twice now as I did not feel good about it the first time (I was surprised how slow I was).  I leave for vacation for a week during which there will be lots of walking but no running.  The day after our return the local PTO has a 10K.  The kids want to do the fun run (in fairy wings because they have been conditioned), so we are planning to make it for that.  Am I asking for trouble doing the 10K 12 hours after getting off of a 5 hour plane ride and a week of no runs?  If it were tomorrow, I would do it and see how it goes, but the week off (and the time change back east) have me concerned.  Thoughts?


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Which attraction at WDW do you think has the best queue that helps tell the story of the attraction you are about to ride?
> 
> ATTFFQOTD: I could think of a few that do this really well, but I my vote goes to Tower of Terror. Without the theming this attraction would not be anywhere near as popular is it today. Ill add that I did ride FOP twice on my most recent trip, but did so using FP+. In that line, you miss all of the really cool stuff so I have yet to see it.



I am going to answer a question that you did not quite ask, best overall queue goes to Guardians of the Galaxy at DL.  Runner up best goes to WDW's Winnie the Pooh as it keeps my kids entertained and happy, they have asked people go in front of us in line so they can keep playing in there.  We will hit the land for a day next week, I am curious if they are at all similar.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Like @LSUlakes I FP+ most of the cool queues. I've never done FOP, Navi River, or FEA queues and have only done TSMM and PPF queues once. I like the "lobby" of TOT and the library and fun-to-read puns in the Haunted Mansion queue. I have done EE and Pooh (to play like a kid) queues a few times and like both. But I think Peter Pan's Flight tells the story the best.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Which attraction at WDW do you think has the best queue that helps tell the story of the attraction you are about to ride?


Haunted Mansion!  Runner-up to Toy Story Mania.


----------



## cavepig

TheHamm said:


> Opinions, please?  My longest training run has been 5 miles, and I have repeated the week twice now as I did not feel good about it the first time (I was surprised how slow I was).  I leave for vacation for a week during which there will be lots of walking but no running.  The day after our return the local PTO has a 10K.  The kids want to do the fun run (in fairy wings because they have been conditioned), so we are planning to make it for that.  Am I asking for trouble doing the 10K 12 hours after getting off of a 5 hour plane ride and a week of no runs?  If it were tomorrow, I would do it and see how it goes, but the week off (and the time change back east) have me concerned.  Thoughts?


Personally, I would probably run like crap & I wouldn't put stock in a great time.  But, if you want to just have fun with it then I don't see why not, especially if it's really close by. The kids may be exhausted too and what seemed like a good idea now to them they might second guess at race time, but you know them better if they'll still be gung hu at race time after the flight.


----------



## cavepig

Best queue - Tower of Terror & Everest are my favorites.  I like Star Tours queue too.   I like the new additions to Big Thunder's & Peter Pan's. 

I haven't seen the full Flight of Passage queue yet, even when we did Standby first thing in the morning we skipped parts based on pictures I've seen.  Which honestly I'll live with.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I will give a tie to TOT and Peter Pan. And I don't like riding either ride, lol. But I do love the queues.


----------



## Dis5150

Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!


----------



## Jules76126

jennamfeo said:


> Thursday Night Trivia for any knowledgable Disney History buffs out there... My little city was founded in the 60s by a guy named Robert McCulloch. He had this grand idea to buy the London Bridge from England and transplant it to Arizona. It happened literally brick by brick. Rumor has it, the old nursery rhyme "London Bridge is falling down" is about this bridge. Rumor also has it, that the bridge is still falling down... or sinking. Whatever. So Mr. McCulloch needed someone to help him build this city, so he hired a guy named C.V. Wood. Anyone know anything about him?...
> View attachment 319414 View attachment 319415



London Bridge actually was falling down. It used to have houses and shops on it and was considered a major fire hazard during medieval times as all houses were made of wood. The houses and bridge were destroyed many times over the years. The reason it was "falling down" was due to disrepair. The bridge spanned from the Strand to Blackfriars which was not the nicest part of the city. There was also a tour levied to cross the bridge and many merchants and persons tried to get around that and were shot. The other thing was any time someone was executed for treason, there heads were placed on pikes on London bridge. The bridge was rebuilt many times over the years and is still in London today. However, most people think tower bridge is London bridge. But London bridge is just a plain old bridge, with tons of history.


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



Male opinion here.  I have never judged anyone, runner or not by what they wear.  Speaking specifically for runners, I'm always impressed by the creative style /outfits that both female and male runners are in.  And for the most part they are stronger and faster than me.  I am a plain Jane, scratch that...plain Jim when it comes to my outfit.....Under Armour black shorts and tech T's.  Go for it and keep the fashion wave going!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTFFQOTD: I have to go with Tower of Terror.  Love the ride, love the way it's themed, and love the original TV show.  Some aggressive rides are starting to get to me a bit as I'm aging.  I hope this is one I can continue to enjoy for a while.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Which attraction at WDW do you think has the best queue that helps tell the story of the attraction you are about to ride?
> 
> ATTFFQOTD: I could think of a few that do this really well, but I my vote goes to Tower of Terror. Without the theming this attraction would not be anywhere near as popular is it today. Ill add that I did ride FOP twice on my most recent trip, but did so using FP+. In that line, you miss all of the really cool stuff so I have yet to see it.



Tower of Terror and Everest have the most interesting queues. I wasn't terribly impressed with FOP.



Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



As someone who finished two Comrades and one Ironman wearing a red sparkle skirt, I might not be the best person to provide input on this.  I don't judge other people by what they wear, but sometimes when it's 85 degrees out and someone runs by wearing long sleeves and tights, I have to restrain myself from yelling at them "you're making me hot just looking at you!"


----------



## Bree

QOTD:  I would have to go with Peter Pan. I know it’s a little kid ride, but it’s one of my favorites. My DS really thought we were flying when he was little.


----------



## kleph

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



When I started training for my first marathon I did a number of races in the Phoenix AZ area. Before one of my first races there, a half-marathon if I remember correctly, I saw this bald older guy wearing a pink ballerina outfit complete with the tutu. My thought was this guy was a total clown and just showed up in that get up to get attention. I made sure to get in front of him because I didn't want to have one more moron to pass in the crowd.

Then, when the race started I thought I was doing pretty good and then this tutu-wearing guy just passes me like I was nothing. And it didn't happen once. Every damn race I ran in that area, that guy was there in his ballerina getup. And every race he just blew the doors off of me.

I learned my lesson. People wear what they want to run in for their own reasons. I have no idea why that guy wore that get up and I don't really care. Making assumptions about other runners and how they are dressed was not just dumb, I realized it was detrimental to my performance. In this, like so many other aspects of these events, I always try remember to run my own race and not worry about anyone else's.

So, to answer your question, wear what you feel is best for you to get across the finish line. Ignore what anyone else thinks.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Gotta go Toy Story Midway Mania.  So many toys and games!



Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



The only people I dont take seriously at races are the ones in T-Rex costumes.
If you want to wear the skirt, go for it. Serious is a mindset, not an outfit. If you put in the work, you can PR a race in (almost) any outfit.
Sounds like this person needs a serious attitude adjustment.

EDIT: I'm not trying to say that the T-Rex runners arent serious runners, because they might be, I just cant take a person in a T-Rex costume seriously.


----------



## Bree

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



Well I must not be real runner either. I like my running skirts when it’s hot outside.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Which attraction at WDW do you think has the best queue that helps tell the story of the attraction you are about to ride?


The disunplugged just did a show about this.

I think Flight of Passage has the best overall queue. It’s incredibly immersive.

I also very much enjoy the Haunted Mansion queue and Expedition Everest queue. Tower of Terror is also fantastic.


----------



## rteetz

I see a lot of people choosing Toy Story Mania. The old queue was fine but not my favorite. It just seemed like a bright colored area to wait. I’m interested to see what the new queue looks like though.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: FoP for sure, but Disney does this so well..ToT, HM, EE, LM are all pretty great. My 7 year old was mesmerized by the EE queue and asked about 1000 questions. Her knowledge of Yeti lore is on point.


----------



## PrincessV

kleph said:


> *Running Participation Declines Expected To Level Off*
> 
> With race participation slipping in recent years, a big American win and the gnarly conditions at the Boston Marathon shined a much-needed spotlight on the sport of running. However, race organizers and running industry execs still believe a renewed focus on delivering unique experiences will be necessary to again drive up race finishers.
> 
> On the positive side, a comprehensive study on running retention from Running USA that came out earlier this year found that race participation is on a path to stabilize. The study, based on a survey for more than 5,000 runners in October and November last year, also found numerous challenges around race events:
> 
> Cost is a major driver for race participation, particularly for females and younger runners
> Only half of the respondents felt they get good value from their race experiences
> Runners are looking for new experiences – events need to create new themes and experiences annually
> Fitness classes more than other color, mud, etc. type events are taking the runner dollar
> Time is a contributing factor – many just have less time
> 
> “The findings really confirmed what we have been hearing around the sport,” Running USA CEO Rich Harshbarger told SGB Executive. “Essentially, runners will pay more for an ‘experience’ on one hand and are willing to participate in lower priced events if they are fun. The real follow up on our end as well as for the industry is to be able to properly define and execute on an ‘experience’.  Our follow up is to help events understand how to best define that for themselves and not create fads or gimmicks in order to maintain longevity.”
> 
> https://sgbonline.com/running-participation-declines-expected-to-level-off/


Interesting stuff! I'd say that rD has the market cornered on providing an "experience" - I really don't know how the average local race can begin to do that.



LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Which attraction at WDW do you think has the best queue that helps tell the story of the attraction you are about to ride?


ATTQOTD: +1 for TOT, and I love that even with FP I get to enjoy it! I'll give an Honorable Mention to RnR, too. I've yet to see the FOP non-FP queue because I refuse to wait in line that long.

But I'm going to take an aside here and say that Forbidden Journey and Gringott's at Universal blow ANYTHING at WDW out of the water! Those queues make waiting in line fun! 



Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races.


Direct those people to Nicole DeBoom, creator of Skirt Sports and professional triathlete and then don't give them a second thought!


----------



## SarahDisney

PrincessV said:


> I'm going to take an aside here and say that Forbidden Journey and Gringott's at Universal blow ANYTHING at WDW out of the water! Those queues make waiting in line fun!



Yes!!! I haven't done Gringotts yet, but I'm excited to hopefully do it in January. And I love love love forbidden journey ... you're inside Hogwarts!


----------



## TheHamm

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



I have heard this as well.  I have also been laughed at for running at Disney, because I can't be serious (do I need to be serious?).  I have also been asked if I could finish a race as I did not look like I run.  I am not sure which of may many attributes would need to change to have this _total stranger also lined up in the 11mm section_ think that I looked like I could run a race.  So I think to answer your question, someone probably is judging you for wearing a skirt.  Or for whatever other reason they can come up with.  I do not think that will limit you from crossing the line at the end faster than many of the lean ladies in their fancy lulemon shorts with sub-par pockets.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



And reasons like this is why I hate people.  Who cares what you run in?  

Personally, I don't like people that wear the shorts that barely leave anything to the imagination (yes, I'm looking at you elite old man runners in your 2 inch shorts and lack of shirt) but if that is what they like, whatever.  I'll never say something to them out loud.  

Dont let them both you.


----------



## SheHulk

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!


I get what you’re asking but I’m not looking at other people and taking them seriously or not seriously no matter what. If they pass me they are definitely taken seriously though.


----------



## JBinORL

Oops....

My wife and I are going to Paris next week, scheduled to come back the following Thursday. But, since we're already there....I just changed everything around and we're going to London for a few days at the end, as a surprise for my wife. Why not, right? 

May will not be a good month for running...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

JBinORL said:


> Oops....
> 
> My wife and I are going to Paris next week, scheduled to come back the following Thursday. But, since we're already there....I just changed everything around and we're going to London for a few days at the end, as a surprise for my wife. Why not, right?
> 
> May will not be a good month for running...



I think Paris/London are great reasons to not run.


----------



## Miranda

Waiting2goback said:


> Rather than give up running in favor of fitness classes wouldn't someone just sign up for less races a year?  And most 10k's, for example, would be close to the cost of fitness classes you pay monthly for.


I think that's what they are saying... it's not the gimmick type races that are causing a decline in participation in regular races, people are signing up for fewer races because they are spending money on fitness classes.

I am definitely running way fewer races this year than I have in previous years.  In 2015, I ran 13 races.  In 2016, I ran 17.  In 2017, I was injured for like 4 months and still ran 10.  This year, I have run 1 and I only have plans right now to do 4 others:  my May HM, a June 5K or 15K (haven't decided which to do yet) that is a fundraiser that my friend is the race director for, Beach to Beacon 10K in August, and Wineglass HM in September. 

Although cost of fitness classes only has partly to do with it... cost of my other hobby (dog agility) is another factor, as is just time in general.  Before I started doing more trialing in agility, I had more time to do races.  Also running so many races, most of them short because they were part of a couple of local series, even though I love them, makes it hard to fit them in around training for longer races.  I don't really like doing the race at a long run pace, then going back out to finish a long run without having fun at the end with my friends.  But cost is definitely a factor... between Orangetheory and my yoga studio, I could do probably at least six 5-10K's or a couple of HM's a month.


----------



## jennamfeo

Disney at Heart said:


> C.V. Wood: The most nefarious Disney villain of them all


HA! Great link, too.



Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!


How about the fact that Yuki ran a Half Marathon in a dang Panda costume a week before he won Boston?! People are just so annoying. I will always wear a Sparkle skirt to a race. You know what makes me a serious runner? The 30 miles I have been putting in for weeks at a time now.



Jules76126 said:


> London Bridge actually was falling down. It used to have houses and shops on it and was considered a major fire hazard during medieval times as all houses were made of wood. The houses and bridge were destroyed many times over the years. The reason it was "falling down" was due to disrepair. The bridge spanned from the Strand to Blackfriars which was not the nicest part of the city. There was also a tour levied to cross the bridge and many merchants and persons tried to get around that and were shot. The other thing was any time someone was executed for treason, there heads were placed on pikes on London bridge. The bridge was rebuilt many times over the years and is still in London today. However, most people think tower bridge is London bridge. But London bridge is just a plain old bridge, with tons of history.


Dang. Well, we also have a bridge from London in my town. I don't know which one it is, but it got moved here brick by brick. Haha. 



SarahDisney said:


> EDIT: I'm not trying to say that the T-Rex runners arent serious runners, because they might be, I just cant take a person in a T-Rex costume seriously.


I got passed by a person in a T-Rex costume at a race once and almost had to re-consider my life choices at that point.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I feel like the queue's at WDW are better than at Disneyland. Maybe because they didn't really know what to expect when they were building Disneyland, so they made up for it at WDW.. But I remember that Peter Pan's queue at WDW was awesome, EE was really interactive, I think we went to Toy Story right at the end of the day so we didn't have to wait on that one but it looked okay. I cannot for the life of me remember what ToT's queue is like. But Haunted Mansion at WDW was better than at DL.


----------



## Miranda

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!


Here is what I would say to them... well, I like to communicate in gifs, but I don't know if I'm allowed to post it on family friendly Disney boards, but let's just pretend that I posted a gif here of Peter Quill from Guardians of the Galaxy doing that thing where he puts up his middle finger and says he didn't know how the machine worked.


----------



## Miranda

jennamfeo said:


> I got passed by a person in a T-Rex costume at a race once and almost had to re-consider my life choices at that point.


Last year at Beach to Beacon, my friend got passed by a lighthouse.   Seriously, someone was running inside a giant lighthouse on wheels costume.  She posted a picture of it going past her on Facebook and said, "You know you are slow when a lighthouse passes you."


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I feel like the queue's at WDW are better than at Disneyland. Maybe because they didn't really know what to expect when they were building Disneyland, so they made up for it at WDW.. But I remember that Peter Pan's queue at WDW was awesome, EE was really interactive, I think we went to Toy Story right at the end of the day so we didn't have to wait on that one but it looked okay. I cannot for the life of me remember what ToT's queue is like. But Haunted Mansion at WDW was better than at DL.


I think part of that too is the space. WDW has a lot more space for elaborate queues whereas DL does not have the space to do such.

ToT you walk into the hotel lobby and it looks old and abandoned with fake cobwebs and such. Then you go into the pre show room where they enter you into the twilight zone and tell you the backstory of the hotel. Then you go into the boiler room before entering the ride vehicle.


----------



## Keels

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



My only response is that people are a-holes and wear what you want.

Lululemon makes millions of dollars selling athletic skirts, so obviously all types of people wear them, “serious” or not.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> ToT you walk into the hotel lobby and it looks old and abandoned with fake cobwebs and such. Then you go into the pre show room where they enter you into the twilight zone and tell you the backstory of the hotel. Then you go into the boiler room before entering the ride vehicle.


Oh yeahhhhh. That sounds pretty similar to Disneyland ToT before they changed it to Guardians of the Galaxy, which I haven't been on yet.


----------



## Jules76126

jennamfeo said:


> Dang. Well, we also have a bridge from London in my town. I don't know which one it is, but it got moved here brick by brick. Haha.



You do have _a_ London bridge. Yours dates from 1831 - 1967, which is pretty cool. The current bridge is from 1967. If you ever go to London, you should total walk over it so you can say you have been on 2 London bridges. BA and MA in British History, lots of useless knowledge over here.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  I remember as a kid thinking the queue and build up to ride Space Mountain at WDW was fantastic.   Weird futuristic displays and music, everything was dark, and at the end on the moving walkway to go out of the building they had an RCA camera pointed at the walkway and you could see yourself on TV when you passed by.   That was a big deal to a kid like me in the late 1970s. 

ATTQOTD about what to wear:  People should enjoy themselves and as long as it's not offensive or threatening, wear what they want.     Bring on the skirts!


----------



## jennamfeo

Jules76126 said:


> You do have _a_ London bridge. Yours dates from 1831 - 1967, which is pretty cool. The current bridge is from 1967. If you ever go to London, you should total walk over it so you can say you have been on 2 London bridges. BA and MA in British History, lots of useless knowledge over here.


You seemed like you knew what you are talking about so I wasn't even about to argue. Hahahaha. I only know what my city tells me. And it's a tourist attraction so they will say ANYTHING. LOL. My husband and I have been to London and I don't know why we didn't think to walk over *the* London Bridge. Darn, I guess we have to go back now!


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> I see a lot of people choosing Toy Story Mania. The old queue was fine but not my favorite. It just seemed like a bright colored area to wait. I’m interested to see what the new queue looks like though.



I think they need to bring talking Mr. Potato Head back to the new queue.  The most recent queue was "*spud*dering" without him!


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> I think they need to bring talking Mr. Potato Head back to the new queue.  The most recent queue was "*spud*dering" without him!


Yeah they are most likely bringing him back but nothing has been said for sure.


----------



## Sanchez

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



I take my finishing times/results a little too seriously. I am trying to relax and get more enjoyment out of running but I am too competitive (as if people really care about racing results for old dudes.) However, my personal shortcomings are directed at me and do not extend to what others are doing. People run and compete for all sorts of reasons and there is plenty of room for elites to walkers and it does not affect me as to how they choose to run, walk or sachet on the course. There is no room for people who believe that only serious runners (as they define it) should be permitted to compete.

I will say that there are two things that bother me - and certainly not significant enough to ruin my day. First, when people do not understand and practice basic running etiquette. Stopping in the middle of the course to take a drink, forming a human chain with friends, starting in an incorrect corral, spitting amongst a crowd of runners, and pushing a stroller in a crowded race among other things. The second is the "look at me" crowd. I know that I shouldn't care about this but I am really put off by those who feel compelled to post every glorious achievement on social media. But what really chaps my undercarriage are those who finish the race and then choose to cool down by running back on the course so us poor slobs still running witness their heroic accomplishment. "Look at me! I finished and you are still running!"

I will take my pills and settle down now.


----------



## Keels

I pick EE because I believe that the Thirsty River bar is part of the standby queue, so duh.


----------



## KingLlama

jennamfeo said:


> I got passed by a person in a T-Rex costume at a race once and almost had to re-consider my life choices at that point.



I felt the same way after finishing so far back in a race that they'd already put away all the water and bananas from the chute at the finish.



Keels said:


> My only response is that *people are a-holes and wear what you want.*



That was the theme of my Prom, ironically.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  Love the Haunties Mansion que!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



This happens in all walks of life with basically anything people are interested in... "You don't know who the third-string catcher of their AA affiliate is? You're not a real fan." "You don't have the bootleg from their first show in their hometown from 1992? Band-wagoners like you are why I don't like them anymore." "You're not challenging for a podium or age group award? Why are you even running?" and, specifically overheard at my first rD race, "You're only running the Half?" (There was no second part, but it was strongly implied from the look of disgust)

There is so much elitism in everything that I've stopped paying attention to it. There will always be people out there who feel their devotion/commitment to something is more important than yours and that their way of doing things is the only right way to do it. I'm always respectful of others and within that framework I'll run how I want to run and wear what I want to wear.


----------



## jennamfeo

Barca33Runner said:


> This happens in all walks of life with basically anything people are interested in... "You don't know who the third-string catcher of their AA affiliate is? You're not a real fan." "You don't have the bootleg from their first show in their hometown from 1992? Band-wagoners like you are why I don't like them anymore." "You're not challenging for a podium or age group award? Why are you even running?" and, specifically overheard at my first rD race, "You're only running the Half?" (There was no second part, but it was strongly implied from the look of disgust)
> 
> There is so much elitism in everything that I've stopped paying attention to it. There will always be people out there who feel their devotion/commitment to something is more important than yours and that their way of doing things is the only right way to do it. I'm always respectful of others and within that framework I'll run how I want to run and wear what I want to wear.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: I'm not sure the queues really stand out for me all that much. The goal is not to be standing in them very long. I am alternately excited and a little creeped out when my name pops up on the displays that are reading MagicBands in EE, RnR, etc.

I guess I'd go with Star Tours as my favorite, but I don't think I'd enjoy being in any of them for more than 30 minutes. I'd kind of like to get to FOP with a 30-minute wait and experience that queue. The only time I've been on I rope-dropped and basically walked through an extremely abbreviated version of the queue in under 5 minutes.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I agree with a lot of the line choices so far.  But i want to give a shout out to the Ariel ride's line.  I enjoy the winding undersea landscape and all the little crabs and skuttles.  
We tend to FP so much that I feel like we skip a lot of the new "fun lines" (like Pooh and Peter Pan)
Roxykiddo was disappointed that we rode Mine Train twice with FP so never got to spend much time doing the gems game that she saw on the Magic Express video.  

RE: clothes when running.  I have been made fun of by non-running people in my life for wearing TuTu's...which I actually never have...they are sparkle athletic skirts and just thin covers for over your own shorts/pants. It just makes me want to wear them more and show them more race photos of me in them!
  But to me when I see someone in a cool skirt or singlet or jacket I know that running is a big enough part of their life to get some cool gear.  So my mind automatically goes to...hey a sparkle skirt = runner.  
Now one thing I often do is stereotype people in minimal shorts and singlets or sportsbras.  My mind often thinks that the less clothes a person is wearing = they are probably very fast and going to be toeing the start line.  It's not always true...but it's pretty true.  But it makes sense since they aren't running for as long and can generate some serious heat going at those speeds.  and now I'm off topic.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: ToT & EE are my picks.


----------



## KevM

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



Doesn’t matter what a person is wearing, if they’re out their running g their a “serious” runner.

Earlier this week The Atlantic  actually had an article along these same lines. https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/04/how-tutus-took-over-runners-wardrobes/558596/


----------



## kleph

addendum to the race garb comments. i've run races with firefighters wearing full gear to raise money for the family of one of their friends who died on the job. i've run races military guys in full gear -- pack, boots and everything but the weapon -- for the veterans' causes as well as guys preparing for basic training. seeing that kind of perseverance on the course is pretty humbling and inspiring at the same time.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
I love ToT, it's my favorite ride and the queue is part of the reason. I do have to agree with @PrincessV though- the HP rides at universal have the all time best queues!!

(Disclaimer- I have yet to ride FoP, so my opinion could change after our next trip!)


----------



## roxymama

I hope this doesn't come across as sounding stupid, but in a race, wouldn't you want everyone to be slower than you?  (I'm trying to enter the mind of someone who would only want non recreational runners at a race)

I don't think the elites care that tens of thousands of people are finishing far behind them.  And I certainly don't think they care what those people are wearing.  If they have on wings or not, etc.
So next time anyone on here feels like they will be judged for wearing anything fun, just remember that it's probably by another fellow recreational runner who is also doing this as a hobby.  If someone comments about your outfit choice, then just ask them who their sponsor is and how much prize money they've won this year and then don't blink while you wait for their answer.


----------



## DIS-OH

So...on Wednesday, I woke up with my nose feeling like someone punched it.  It was a little swollen and painful to touch.   Thursday, a little worse, but not bad enough to keep me from work, including handling awards at my school’s track meet in the evening.

Woke up today and it was worse.  Went to work, then left at 9 to go to Health Clinic.  Thinking it was likely sinus infection.  Nope...it’s cellulitis.  Received a prescription for antibiotics.

And...I have a Half scheduled for tomorrow morning.  Not sure how that’s going to go...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

roxymama said:


> I hope this doesn't come across as sounding stupid, but in a race, wouldn't you want everyone to be slower than you?  (I'm trying to enter the mind of someone who would only want non recreational runners at a race)
> 
> I don't think the elites care that tens of thousands of people are finishing far behind them.  And I certainly don't think they care what those people are wearing.  If they have on wings or not, etc.
> So next time anyone on here feels like they will be judged for wearing anything fun, just remember that it's probably by another fellow recreational runner who is also doing this as a hobby.  If someone comments about your outfit choice, then just ask them who their sponsor is and how much prize money they've won this year and then don't blink while you wait for their answer.



The female princess winner in 2015 was wearing Tinkerbell Wings!  

Oh ATTQOTD:  Everest, Star Tours


----------



## roxymama

Dis_Yoda said:


> The female princess winner in 2015 was wearing Tinkerbell Wings!
> 
> Oh ATTQOTD:  Everest, Star Tours



I saw that!!!  After running a half in wings myself at a much more leisurely pace, I can only offer mad-respect.


----------



## Dis5150

Thank you to everyone who answered/gave their opinions to my post! I will wear my Sparkle Skirt and run MY race.  I guess it was just my insecurities showing that I even questioned what to wear based on someone else's opinion - sometimes those insecurities are hard to beat back down when they crop up. You guys are great!


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> Thank you to everyone who answered/gave their opinions to my post! I will wear my Sparkle Skirt and run MY race.  I guess it was just my insecurities showing that I even questioned what to wear based on someone else's opinion - sometimes those insecurities are hard to beat back down when they crop up. You guys are great!


----------



## Kerry1957

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



I did not take the sparkle ladies seriously at my first runDisney race, until I couldn't catch up with those in front of me, and many of the ones behind me passed me. It's tough to be a neanderthal these days!


----------



## SheHulk

Dis5150 said:


> Thank you to everyone who answered/gave their opinions to my post! I will wear my Sparkle Skirt and run MY race.  I guess it was just my insecurities showing that I even questioned what to wear based on someone else's opinion - sometimes those insecurities are hard to beat back down when they crop up. You guys are great!


I should have said in my reply to you that I wear a skirt from runningskirts.com in almost every race. It gives me a little confidence that I look my Sunday best! And I definitely take myself seriously.


----------



## PCFriar80

SheHulk said:


> I should have said in my reply to you that I wear a skirt from runningskirts.com in almost every race. It gives me a little confidence that I look my Sunday best! And I definitely take myself seriously.


I think you were simply trying to skirt the issue.


----------



## kleph

Dis5150 said:


> Thank you to everyone who answered/gave their opinions to my post! I will wear my Sparkle Skirt and run MY race.  I guess it was just my insecurities showing that I even questioned what to wear based on someone else's opinion - sometimes those insecurities are hard to beat back down when they crop up. You guys are great!



we talk a lot about the nuts and bolts of the physical aspects of racing but often overlook the mental. and it's a huge part of it. insecurities and doubts can derail a race performance as fast as a shin splint. as vince lombardi once said, fatigue makes cowards of us all. no need to give it any help.

one thing i try to do when i'm having doubts and anxieties about races, is to make myself stop and visualize success in the race. running part of it strong, holding the pace i want and hitting that stride at the finish. this technique is often used by elite athletes to improve their performance. i don't know if i'm getting any kind of competitive edge but i find it can be a good strategy to help curtail negative mental clutter. 

if you feel you look better in that outfit, that's all the more reason to wear it. confidence counts.


----------



## flav

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!


I know better than judge anyone by what they wear. When I see someone running, in skirt or not, they are a runner. And if running at Disney have thought me one thing is that some of these fully costumed and accessorised runners can pass me real fast! Run in a skirt with pride, you are a serious runner and a real runner, not a snob one, that’s it.


----------



## cavepig

Dis5150 said:


> Thank you to everyone who answered/gave their opinions to my post! I will wear my Sparkle Skirt and run MY race.  I guess it was just my insecurities showing that I even questioned what to wear based on someone else's opinion - sometimes those insecurities are hard to beat back down when they crop up. You guys are great!


I wear skirts all the time, I take myself seriously as a runner.   Wear whatever you want.   Heck, just look at what some of the Boston Marathoners had on a few weeks ago, all sorts of stuff with the elements.  Most runner's are wonderful people, but unfortunately there are some that have a superior judgy attitude.  Best of Luck, and be proud of your skirt!


----------



## chuckille

cavepig said:


> I wear skirts all the time, I take myself seriously as a runner.   Wear whatever you want.   Heck, just look at what some of the Boston Marathoners had on a few weeks ago, all sorts of stuff with the elements.  Most runner's are wonderful people, but unfortunately there are some that have a superior judgy attitude.  Best of Luck, and be proud of your skirt!



If you’re wearing a skirt or other unique clothing, it’s the sheer fact that we all made it to the starting line of a race that’s the most important thing. Too many people are sedentary and I think being proud of being a runner and athlete is a good thing. 

Some of the Boston Marathon TV announcers were mocking the eventual winner’s, Yuki Kawauchi, arm swing and motion in the beginning of the race...but nobody is doing that now!


----------



## DIS-OH

Cap City Half report:

Cloudy, with temps in upper 40’s/low 50’s during the race.  

The course was “reversed” this year.  It started Downtown and went south thru German Village, north thru Downtown again and on thru the Arena District and Short North to the Ohio State Campus.  West across to northern edge of campus, then south along the Olentangy River then east back thru the Arena District.   Finally headed south to the finish in Downtown.

Plenty of porta-potties in the start/finish party area.  Free beer and pizza at the finish party. Nice medals and a well organized race!  The only suggestion for improvement from me would be to better manage traffic control into the parking areas.

DH and I ran well, running our intervals and hitting our time goals thru Mile 10.  The last 3 miles were a series of constant uphill/downhill segments with no flat areas to speak of...although it felt all uphill!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> @OldSlowGoofyGuy - 4/28 Tear Drop Half Marathon (1:51:59/ N/A)


@OldSlowGoofyGuy - 4/28 Tear Drop Half Marathon (1:51:59/ 1:51:33)

HM PR. 1st place AG. Race report Monday or Tuesday when I get back home.


----------



## cburnett11

race report...

Ran the Kentucky Derby Festival  miniMarathon this morning.  Looks like over 8,000 finishers in the half and close to 1,300 for the full.  I always run this half because I consider it the main race of the event.  We went years before the full was added... maybe I’ll try it someday here.

Race start was sunny and about 55.  The temperature never really increased, but I could certainly feel the sun and it seemed warmer than I care to be.  At least considering winter hung around here a long time and this just seemed like a little wake up call.  It was also pretty breezy, which felt nice at times but maybe got in my head a little when I was running into it.

My goal was 1:45.  I PR’d with a 1:46:47.  So I was happy that I took a minute off my previous best half.  I ran pretty hard the last half mile to get quite a bit of that minute improvement.  I had plans to run pretty conservative early and I think I did.  Something happened after I hit 8 miles that just made me feel a little dead-legged... it was weird.  I’m not really sure what it was, but it made the race really hard for the last almost 5 miles.  

Fortunately, I caught a training partner/friend/“rival” around the mile 9 marker and he was struggling more than me.  So that gave me a little energy to pass him (does this make me evil?), although I did encourage him with a “let’s go”.  Part of me wanted him to come so we could work together and part of me was glad to know I was staying in front of him.

By this time I knew I wasn’t going to run 1:45-anything, but I had a 13.1 predictor on my Garmin and I was closely watching it vs my PR.  I was just trying to manage through 2-3 miles without blowing my opportunity to PR.  When I got to the last 2 miles I knew I could get that, and it really became an effort to hold that pace as best I could and just hope I could surge some in the last half mile.  I knew the last block was downhill so I just got there with enough left in me to “sprint” (lol, yeah right) or fall and roll down that block.  I was passing people, so that energized me quite a bit.  

But it hurt today and it was a bit of a battle in my head.  I was really happy that I kept pushing because I had a couple moments when I was doubting for sure.


----------



## jennamfeo

@DIS-OH Glad you chose to run it! Hope you’re feeling better. Yay for free pizza and beer!


----------



## DIS-OH

jennamfeo said:


> @DIS-OH Glad you chose to run it! Hope you’re feeling better. Yay for free pizza and beer!




Thanks!  I’ll be honest..I didn’t ask the Nurse Practioner if I should run or not.  I thought I’d start and see how I felt.  If it wasn’t going well, I knew I could take the Quarter Marathon turnoff at mile 4 and walk back to the parking garage.

I’m lucky in that antibiotics don’t cause me to have GI issues, so I took two doses yesterday but saved this morning’s dose for after the race...just in case.


----------



## camaker

Race Recap:  *Owl’s Roost Rumble Trail Half Marathon*

*Executive Summary:*
#holyhillsBatman
#moreRootsthanaTonightShowmarathon

*Detailed Overview:*
I ran the Owl’s Roost Rumble Trail Half Marathon in Greensboro, NC this morning.  I wanted to run somewhere different, have been curious about trail racing and this was the only half that fit into my schedule between now and June, so it checked all the boxes.  Greensboro is about 1:45 from where I live so it was out the door at 5:00 to make it to race day packet pickup.  It should have been a warning when I got there and the start/finish line was set up right in the middle of a wide open grassy field.

The race was a small one, with ~300 runners who still got split into a two wave start.  The “elite wave” consisted of about a dozen runners who planned to finish in 1:45 or less. I took off with the second wave and after ~100 yards we were in the woods on a single track mountain bike trail.  The hills were immediate, sharp, frequent and the whole of the trail was loaded with roots.  I hadn’t been able to find an elevation profile for the course, so that should have been a warning, too. 

I am very much a “rhythm” runner.  I like getting up to speed, locking my cadence and pace in and hitting autopilot where I can just disconnect and cruise along.  As a result, I was completely unprepared and thrown off my game by a course that required constant focus on foot placement and constant variation of my stride to avoid the roots, rocks and adjust for the slope.  In addition to those hazards, we’ve had a wet week in central NC and the slopes tended to be slick with mud flats and standing water in the low points on the trail.

I ended up going out way too quickly and by the time I hit the first hydration station at mile 3 I felt like I had run 10 miles already.  There were only two hydration stations on the entire course, at miles 3 and 11 or so.  They were good about advertising this in advance, though, and ensuring that you brought your own accessory hydration, if needed.  I cannot overstate how much more fatiguing the trail conditions were compared to road running, both physically and mentally.  At that point, I adopted a strategy of walking a lot of the uphills and running the downhills and flat sections.

The other factor that was very notable was the isolation.  I had a few conversations with other runners as we passed like ships in the night, but ended up spending a lot of the race with no one in sight in front or behind me.  That added a layer of additional complication to the race.  In addition to having to pay attention to every footfall because of the slope, roots and rocks, I had to also look for infrequent small black and yellow arrows attached to trees to ensure that I stayed on course.

I really think the amount of concentration required played into the fatigue that built much more quickly than usual.  That fatigue came back to bite me in the 12th mile.  I was going a bit too fast on a downhill stretch and caught my toe on a root and down I went.  On the plus side, I think I rolled downhill faster than I was running at that point!

Ultimately I came in at 2:31:44.  Not what I was hoping for, not even close, but I don’t think my expectations were realistic for the conditions of the race.  The course measured only 12.21 miles on my Garmin, but given that almost the entire race was deep within tree cover I think the gps just couldn’t accurately handle the conditions, either.

Thanks for bearing with me, if you’ve read this far.  I don’t want you to think this was a negative experience, despite the tone of the recap.  I learned a lot about single track trail running and how it works (or doesn’t) with my running style.  I got to practice adjusting to adverse conditions on the fly.  And, ultimately, it was great to be outside running a race, regardless of what type.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cburnett11 said:


> does this make me evil?



Nope.

Running a downhill half marathon for a PR, peeing on the side of the road, drinking 15 beers at the finish, and asking for a 'real' hot dog, but 'tell me it's vegan' makes you evil.

Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## McNs

camaker said:


> I am very much a “rhythm” runner. I like getting up to speed, locking my cadence and pace in and hitting autopilot where I can just disconnect and cruise along



I’m the same, and this was hammered home when I ran/swam/rock hopped 33km of Auckland’s coast line. The mental aspect was tough, and highlighted just how much I enjoy getting in the running rhythm and just zoning out.


----------



## BikeFan

Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



Just FYI, Yuki Kawauchi, winner of this year's Boston, ran a half marathon in a panda suit earlier this year.  Oh, and his time was 1:10:03.  _In a panda suit_.  Including Boston, he's already won four full marathons this year.  You can't say he's not a serious runner, and he ran a half in a panda suit.  

If running in skirt makes you happy, just do it.  Personally, I like seeing other runners in costumes or interesting outfits - makes me smile seeing other people having fun out there.  You can be both a serious runner and still run in an outfit that makes you happy (and research shows if you're happy when you're running, you'll likely run faster too).  Wear what you want in your race and good luck!


----------



## Miranda

For me, running skirts aren't just about looking cute, although I do like to have cute patterned skirts.  They are just practical.  I am not comfortable wearing booty shorts and between my height and weight, my thighs eat regular running shorts if I can find any to fit.  The running short clothing company sizing is not kind to the fluffy and the tall (I am about 6'0").   A skirt lets me wear booty shorts and have all those wonderful thigh pockets, but covers up my trunk junk so that I am not so self conscious.


----------



## JulieODC

Race report...

Plymouth 26.2 team relay - so much fun, perfect weather, course along the ocean, great team/friends, good beer....and a PR!

I mentioned that we had 2 teams but lost some runners - well we managed to recruit 2 more runners we didn’t know (solo runners we got hooked up with through the race organizers) - so I didn’t have to do 2 legs. I did leg 3, and it was 4.37 miles.

My half is next week and I wanted to use this as a test of my race pace (since my last tempo run left me feeling less than confident). It was 60s and pure sun, so perfect for tailgating but warmer than it’s been all spring. Despite that, I managed 8:45 pace, and an unofficial 5k PR of 26:50 (1 min 10 sec over my last unofficial PR). Having a team to perform for definitely helps - not to mention Coach @DopeyBadger’s awesome training plan!

My half pace next week is supposed to be 9:09, so this is making me feel like being in that ballpark could be possible. So this was the perfect confidence boost.

First relay experience - was SO much fun. Already looking forward to next year!


----------



## dis_or_dat

Loving all this race reports! You guys are awesome. 

I'll admit that when I started, I snobbishly thought costumes meant you weren't a serious runner. Then my butt was easily handed to me several times over by those same people, so I've humbly changed my opinion and will defend anyone wearing whatever they want!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Pike’s Peek 10K time was 1:11:49. I’m not going to write a recap because I did this as my long run and not a race. Only thing I’ll say is that my time was 10 seconds faster than last year even though last year I ran hard (last years was my first 10K). So I’m glad to have a nice easy run be a good sign of improvement.


----------



## flav

*Long race report Marathon des Érables 5k and first DD 10 y.o. race!


Choising a race and registering*

I am a runner. I truly became a runner (not just a mom) in the eyes of my two DD when I announced them in summer 2017 that I was going to run at Disney... Without them.


They saw me leave them to train and to race, they saw me coming back happy. They saw me reading about running, they saw me excited about what I was accomplishing.


It came with no surprise that my youngest DD came to me last winter and ask if she could register to a race.

She even wanted to pay her registration, I guess it is part of a true commitment to oneself.


We choose the Marathon des Érables because it was early enough in the season without risking being in a snowstorm and for its Sugar Shacking theme.


As for the distance, she would not hear about less than a 5k (I really tried to convince her for less).


So we registered before the price hike and to encourage her, DH (non runner but in very good shape) registered too!


*Training for a first 5k when 10 y.o.*

I prepared an 8 weeks, three times a week season start to 5k program that was starting during Spring break in Mexico.


March was though, she had to run in her winter coat and was still cold. I made it very clear that training was not optional: I was not going to bring her to a race without it because she wouldn’t have any pleasure running and/or she would get injured.


We started having fun sharing those moments together (DH, DD and me).


Her longest training run was 35 min at her leasure pace. She ended up finishing a 5k in 37min. She was so proud.


That brought us to goal setting (it is an officially timed event) and pacing during a race. She was now aiming to finish between the 30min and the 35min Bunnies.


*Getting to the race start*

Originally, the 5k was supposed to start at 9AM. That was moved to 8:30AM and the parking logistics also changed multiple times. Bottom line is that this event grew too big for the size of the area. I woke up at 4:30AM and was stressed all the way to the race start. There was traffic as cars and Marathon runners had to share the same roads, there was a slow bus ride, a long bib pickup line and a congestion at the port-a-potties.


DD was so happy though. We tried to stay positive around her: Hey look how fast they run! Wow those golden pins for your bib are great!


Then, after my pit stop, I dashed to the start and, for a while, was the annoying person on her phone trying to find her DH and DD at the starting line (sorry) but all she remembers is that her mom made it with a minute to spare. She would not have ran the same race otherwise.


*GO! (km #1 in 6:09)*

The smile. It is happening, we are here. 30 seconds warmup and GO!

We were surrounded by a few pre-teen so we were not that slow. After a few hundred meters, I had two coats and a shirt in my hands. I am a runner and a mom after all.


*Finding your rythm (km #2 in 6:05)*

Somewhere in the first km, the 30min bunny passed us. DD adjusted her pace to his. We are running her race.


We had now left the little town and were running in the fields at the bottom of the hill called Mont St-Grégoire. The course was pretty flat as advertised. People from the Sugar Shacks (where they make Maple Syrup) were cheering. I was surprised by a water and electrolyte drink station at km #2.


*The turnaround point, never look back (km #3 in 5:34)*


We were now talking to the bunny who was very steady but also very happy to be appreciated by a 10 y.o. and her team.


DD was glad that this race had a turnaround. She did not like loops during training because she never knew where she was with respect to the end.


When we turned around, she passed the 30min bunny. She had assessed her situation and taken a decision: She was not going to see that nice bunny again!


*Running so fast that I could be a unicorn (km #4 in 4:59)*

Those were her words.

And I never told her what I was seeing in terms of pace on my phone. That was beyond any speed I ever saw her run.


*A cramp and a finish (km #5 in 5:23)*

With about 500m left, DD had a sudden stomach cramp. I said, ok, walk. After 10sec, I suggested a slow jog. It partially passed and, when someone by the side of the road said the end is around the next corner, she picked it up. When she saw that finish line, she sprinted.


*Statistics and Post-race fun*

@LSUlakes please update the first post:

28 - flav - Mont-St-Gregoire Maple Run 5k (DD 35:00/ 28:27)


The forecast had called for rain all morning and, in the end, the weather held. We had a few rays of sunshine for the post race pictures.


The medals (same for all distances) were gorgeous with sparkly maple leaves on a tree.


DH got our gears back and we tried our nice tech shirts that came with the race. They all fitted perfectly.


I was going to look at the games and vendors when DD asked: Aren’t we supposed to stretch now? Yes, we are now three runners in the house!


The provided post-race meal was good. We were starved.


Looking at statistics on the return bus we saw that we were in the 15% first overall (873 participants) and in the 10% women. DD was a bit puzzled by her placement in her category (still in the first 20%) until I explained that the category is all women 19 and under!


This was an impressive performance: A first 5k in less than 30min at 10 y.o.

Well worth every efforts.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Which attraction at WDW do you think has the best queue that helps tell the story of the attraction you are about to ride?
> 
> ATTFFQOTD: I could think of a few that do this really well, but I my vote goes to Tower of Terror. Without the theming this attraction would not be anywhere near as popular is it today. Ill add that I did ride FOP twice on my most recent trip, but did so using FP+. In that line, you miss all of the really cool stuff so I have yet to see it.



ToT and 7DMT I would say are the best.  



Dis5150 said:


> Question/Opinions? Mostly for the ladies but would like guys opinions too. Do you take a (female) runner seriously when they run in a skirt, Sparkle or otherwise? Someone made a comment to me that a "serious" runner wouldn't be caught running in a skirt, that they are just for fun/recreational runners and have no place in "real" races. They weren't directing it at me, just looking at race pictures but now I am wondering if that is what people are thinking of me when I run in a skirt? I know I shouldn't care what other people think but it has me questioning wearing my new black Sparkle Skirt for my marathon next weekend. I had planned on running in my Oiselle shorts which have great pockets but bought a new Sparkle Skirt in a smaller size so I would have even better pockets because I carry a bunch of crap when I run!



If you are able to write a sentence that says, "my marathon next weekend, you are a serious runner, unless you are planning to run a mile and sit and wait for the sweeper bus.  Whether you run 5k's or ultra's, if you are out there doing the training, trying to improve, helping support fellow runners, then you are a serious runner.  Wear whatever you are comfortable in.   I'm pretty sure I have seen Meb run with people in skirts.  He was giving high fives to people at the BAA 10k finish last year whether they had a skirt or not.   I listen to the MTA podcast.  Angie (co-host) is a marathon maniac, has run 52 full marathons, and has BQ'd.  She runs in a skirt. She seems pretty serious about running.   



Miranda said:


> I think that's what they are saying... it's not the gimmick type races that are causing a decline in participation in regular races, people are signing up for fewer races because they are spending money on fitness classes.
> 
> I am definitely running way fewer races this year than I have in previous years.  In 2015, I ran 13 races.  In 2016, I ran 17.  In 2017, I was injured for like 4 months and still ran 10.  This year, I have run 1 and I only have plans right now to do 4 others:  my May HM, a June 5K or 15K (haven't decided which to do yet) that is a fundraiser that my friend is the race director for, Beach to Beacon 10K in August, and Wineglass HM in September.
> 
> Although cost of fitness classes only has partly to do with it... cost of my other hobby (dog agility) is another factor, as is just time in general.  Before I started doing more trialing in agility, I had more time to do races.  Also running so many races, most of them short because they were part of a couple of local series, even though I love them, makes it hard to fit them in around training for longer races.  I don't really like doing the race at a long run pace, then going back out to finish a long run without having fun at the end with my friends.  But cost is definitely a factor... between Orangetheory and my yoga studio, I could do probably at least six 5-10K's or a couple of HM's a month.



How do you like Orange theory?



Sanchez said:


> I take my finishing times/results a little too seriously. I am trying to relax and get more enjoyment out of running but I am too competitive (as if people really care about racing results for old dudes.) However, my personal shortcomings are directed at me and do not extend to what others are doing. People run and compete for all sorts of reasons and there is plenty of room for elites to walkers and it does not affect me as to how they choose to run, walk or sachet on the course. There is no room for people who believe that only serious runners (as they define it) should be permitted to compete.
> 
> I will say that there are two things that bother me - and certainly not significant enough to ruin my day. First, when people do not understand and practice basic running etiquette. Stopping in the middle of the course to take a drink, forming a human chain with friends, starting in an incorrect corral, spitting amongst a crowd of runners, and pushing a stroller in a crowded race among other things. The second is the "look at me" crowd. I know that I shouldn't care about this but I am really put off by those who feel compelled to post every glorious achievement on social media. But what really chaps my undercarriage are those who finish the race and then choose to cool down by running back on the course so us poor slobs still running witness their heroic accomplishment. "Look at me! I finished and you are still running!"
> 
> I will take my pills and settle down now.



Running etiquette, or lack of it bugs me too.   Every year I run the BAA 10k I get caught off by someone who just runs in front of me and stops just so they can take a selfie. I'm not a small guy and last year I barely avoided steam rolling a woman, she is so lucky I was able to miss her.  I just shake my head and keep going.  10,000 people on the tight streets of Boston and you just stop.  You're right, you're probably the only one around.  

There are some people I don't mind posting on social media.  Some people do it with tact, while others are clearly just about attention.   Then there is this one girl I know that I have mentioned on here before.   She runs to get swept at a Disney races, posts the medal, and walks around the park after accepting congratulations.   Obviously all for attention but such a sad way to live.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## jmasgat

@flav I'm not sure what impresses me more....that your daughter ran the 5k at that pace, or the way you prepared her so thoroughly to race.  Congrats to both of you!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Its the end of the month and time to post your monthly mileage for todays QOTD. 

ATTQOTD: ~5 miles... Such a waste with such nice weather this month.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:

April totals:
Total Miles: 137.46
Total Time: 19:18:23
Average Pace: 8:26 min/mile
Average HR: 142

the weather in Houston was almost spectacular in April.  As hot/humid most mornings we had in Feb and March, April was the opposite.  So many cool mornings to run in, and my miles, pace and HR show the difference.  Many runs ended up being a little longer than planned.  Also had a really good race that I had not trained hard for.   I am going to miss this as the summer months start to really kick in.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*April Training Summary*

Running duration = 18:10 hours
Running mileage = 132.9 miles
Average Pace = 8:12 min/mile (Marathon Pace + 84 seconds)
Average HR = 137 bpm (68% HRR, or about 14% less than Marathon Pace)
Indoor Virtual Biking duration = 8:40 hours
Indoor Virtual Biking mileage = 183.6 miles
Total (training) duration = 26:50 hours
Total (training) mileage = 316.5 miles
McMillan Core Routine = 20 min x 7 times = 2:20 hours of Strength Work

April was mostly a recovery month for me.  I spent the grand majority following the Daniels Recovery routine from my fibula stress fracture in January.  After 6 weeks of recovery, I was finally able to return to training last week (April 24th) for a possible HM attempt in June (8 weeks).  I was so excited for the first run back I was out the door near 5am.  It was good and I feel relatively close to where I was way back in December.  That unfortunately was short lived.  I got stung on the foot by a wasp on Tuesday evening just mere hours after returning from recovery.  Looks as if I may be allergic to wasps as my foot swelled up like a balloon.  So alas, I had to take the rest of the week off...  But I'm hopeful I'll be able to get back out the door tomorrow as there is only minimal residual swelling left this morning.  These obstacles in my way are only going to make victory taste that much sweeter!

Also had 18 runners finish up training plans this month, and I'm so very proud of each and every one of their accomplishments!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its the end of the month and time to post your monthly mileage for todays QOTD.



April was the start of a rebound for me after hernia repair in February and hardware removed from my left elbow the first week of April.  The hernia recovery was the worst in pain and duration so I'm just glad to be back at it.  

Run:  29 Miles
Bike:  46 Miles
Elliptical:  7 days/7 hours

Looking forward to more miles in May and beyond, not to mention the start of lawn mowing season!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  April was a month of rebuilding for me.  I'm still not back where I'd like to be from a pacing or running volume standpoint, but the miles are starting to pick up and I felt good enough to try a half marathon.  
*
April Training Summary*
Total Mileage: 91.57
Average pace:  0:10:32/mile
Average HR:  153 bpm


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: 50.1 miles
I dont have time/mileage stats because I'm on the phone and that's not as easy to find on the app.
That's my lowest mileage month since September, which was a very rough month for me. I'm not thrilled, but that's just the way things worked out. Hopefully May will be better.
...And now I'm going to go look at my DopeyBadger plan and see what my planned mileage for May is.
Update: I might not like May that much either. But June and July look like fun months!


----------



## Dis5150

Total mileage for April - 106.13

Not what it should have been but I have cut my run days and time short last week and this, due to some IT related hip pain I am trying to get over before my marathon next Sunday.


----------



## Kerry1957

ATTQOTD:

Almost finished with @DopeyBadger Plan #1 and ready to run!

April totals:
Total Miles: 90.5
Total Time: 20:15
Average Pace: 13:25 min/mile


----------



## JBinORL

Total mileage: 100.09 miles
Total Time: 16:42:04
Average Pace: 10:00/mile
Average HR: 150 BPM


----------



## MissLiss279

*April Stats*
Total Mileage: 185.89
Total Time: 33:56:17
Avg. Pace: 10:57
Avg. HR: 144


----------



## Miranda

Waiting2goback said:


> How do you like Orange theory?


I like it a lot, I think it is going to help my running.  It's a good combo of running and strength.  

I can see the benefits in the classes already from my DB running plan that I'm nearing the end of, too!  I am doing run/walk intervals on my DB plan, but at OTF I have been trying to run more or less the whole time (about half the hour class is treadmill and the other half is floor work and rower), at my own treadmill paces that are a bit slower than OTF's idea of "jogger" pace, and I am able to do that.  I'm also having some trouble pushing my HR up out of the green zone on the endurance days/blocks which means my endurance has improved!


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: 

April 
Total Milage - 60.79
Total Time - 11:56:00
Avg Pace - 11:47/mile


----------



## Bree

Lower mileage month for me.  Had a small taper before a race and recovery the following week.

April Stats
Mileage:  108.09
Time:  21:23:56
Average Pace:  11:53
Average Heart Rate:  150


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:

April totals:
Total Miles: 194.12
Total Time: 29:54:30
Average Pace: 9:15 min/mile
Average Cadence:  165
Average HR: 135; not sure how much I trust this one yet.
PRs:  1


----------



## cavepig

April - 205 miles
Too lazy to get more stats on it.
I've been following Hanson's plan pretty close for a half in 3 weeks, which I'm hoping isn't as windy as today's 30-50 mph wind gusts, cause it kind of sucked!


----------



## chuckille

March was a month of healing. First with a L foot metatarsalgia and then a R hip pain (either a glute medius tendinopathy or trochanteric bursitis). There was 1 race which decreased the average pace. The health issues seem to be better so I already have a run scheduled for tomorrow and hope to ramp up the pace gradually over May.

March Totals:
Miles- 33.7 miles
Total Time- 4:38:14
Avg Pace- 8:16 per mile
Avg HR: 155 bpm
Biking- 0 miles


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its the end of the month and time to post your monthly mileage for todays QOTD.
> 
> ATTQOTD: ~5 miles... Such a waste with such nice weather this month.



I didn't track my miles for April.  I was just concerned about getting back to a consistent schedule and not having to stress because my mileage was lower than my brain feels it should be.  I will start tracking in May as I expect all my runs to be outside now that we are hopefully done with snow now.




Miranda said:


> I like it a lot, I think it is going to help my running.  It's a good combo of running and strength.
> 
> I can see the benefits in the classes already from my DB running plan that I'm nearing the end of, too!  I am doing run/walk intervals on my DB plan, but at OTF I have been trying to run more or less the whole time (about half the hour class is treadmill and the other half is floor work and rower), at my own treadmill paces that are a bit slower than OTF's idea of "jogger" pace, and I am able to do that.  I'm also having some trouble pushing my HR up out of the green zone on the endurance days/blocks which means my endurance has improved!



That's awesome.  I have heard good things about it.  Isn't is great to see your endurance/fitness levels improve?  Was weight loss a goal for you with Orange Theory and has it worked?  I have heard a lot of people lose weight with their program.


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD:

April Miles:  74.18
YTD Miles:  217.77


----------



## Miranda

Waiting2goback said:


> That's awesome.  I have heard good things about it.  Isn't is great to see your endurance/fitness levels improve?  Was weight loss a goal for you with Orange Theory and has it worked?  I have heard a lot of people lose weight with their program.


It is a goal of mine, although ours just opened a few weeks ago so I haven't been that many classes yet.  We just started an 8 week transformation challenge this week, which is an awkward time for me, because I signed up for it because I want to lose weight (and possibly win $1250!) but I'm in the last 3 weeks of my HM training plan, too.  So, I haven't lost anything yet, but I'm doing a challenge right now to do so while also trying to balance with my actual HM training.


----------



## JulieODC

April miles: 102.8 - most ever for me!


----------



## Disney at Heart

April: 101.82 miles
19.23 hours
11:20 avg pace

I am a , but a happy one!


----------



## roxymama

Don't have April stats handy...I was not great at keeping track this month as the majority were treadmill miles.  However I did finish my April HM with a time I'm ok with.  And I'll probably end the month today with my first easy run after recovery.

So anyone on Strava or my journal that was like "Where'd roxymama go?"   I'm gonna try to be around all May


----------



## Waiting2goback

Miranda said:


> It is a goal of mine, although ours just opened a few weeks ago so I haven't been that many classes yet.  We just started an 8 week transformation challenge this week, which is an awkward time for me, because I signed up for it because I want to lose weight (and possibly win $1250!) but I'm in the last 3 weeks of my HM training plan, too.  So, I haven't lost anything yet, but I'm doing a challenge right now to do so while also trying to balance with my actual HM training.



I hope it all works out for you.  With improved fitness and weight loss I suspect you will see some serious improvement in your running as well.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: April was like the main bulk of my training plan. I am now at taper week / race week. I have one hard workout this week, a few easy runs, and then Sunday is my 10k victory lap! (Which will take me less than an hour to complete!)

April Miles: 127.1 (most miles ran in a month for me!)
Total Time: 23:03:03 (almost one whole day of running, crazy!)
Average Pace: 10:52


----------



## kleph

April totals:
Total Miles: 82.1
Total Time: 13:02:40
Average Pace: 9:32 min/mile


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD:

April Miles: 97.82.
April Time: 19:07:05

A couple of missed runs and a couple cut short for time. Should have been closer to 110 miles. Not my best month from a consistency standpoint but I have to work with the time I've got.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its the end of the month and time to post your monthly mileage for todays QOTD.



Bike: 406 miles, 13228 feet of climbing
Run: 16 miles


----------



## jmasgat

120 miles for me for April.  Sort of doing the BAA 10k plan (not for that race) just to keep focused, but generally only running 4-5 days a week. Might do a 5k this weekend as a closer.

What I really need to do is bike.  I have one month to prepare for my cycling trip, and while I am fit, I would like to be more bike fit.


----------



## Slogger

Getting stronger but long way to go.  Increased mileage 13% over March.

April totals:                150.6   miles
                    Avg. Pace  9:48 per mile
                    Time:      24 hours, 36 minutes


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: April Totals:
Run: 22.5 mi (Feels quite odd to go from near 100 miles last month, to what's been the fewest since, I dunno, Dec 2016?) 
Swim: 9000 m (5.5 miles-ish)
Plus yoga and some hiking

Still taking it easy with my foot/ankle (gardening) injury. Really missing the running, but let's keep it positive and say that I am happy with my swimming progress over the last few weeks. Also, I was able to visit some friends and hike in the Shenandoah's over the weekend, and the foot/ankle felt pretty good, so yay for that! Hope to be back out there soon!

Also congrats to everyone who raced this past weekend! Always love reading the race recaps, and you all continue to inspire me, so thank you!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD 
April 2018 distance: 163km (101 miles)
Average pace: 6’43” per km (10min49s per mile)

That is the longest distance ran in a month for me too! There was no tapering and no recovery in April. Weather was decent for running. The distance (longer) and pace (slower) are easily explained by the fact that I was running my training plan for the May Challenge and my daughter training plan as well (with her).


----------



## KSellers88

Posted a detailed race recap in my journal (here), but here's a short one. I ran the Rock n' Roll Nashville Half on Saturday. The weather was perfect and I absolutely loved the course. My goal was a sub 1:50 and I hit it with a PR of 1:48:37! (Previous PR of 1:56:04). Congrats to everyone who raced this weekend, I'll catch back up with the QOTDs tomorrow. I was only at work for a few hours this morning because it is our Employee Appreciation Week and we got to go zip lining!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

April Totals:

147.88 miles
9:36 per mile average


----------



## AZMermaid

I’m so behind! I fell off running the last ten days between a trip to Disneyland and being at the AZ Capital on my feet every day. But today I ran a coup,e and still felt good and averaged a 10:05 which is great for me.


----------



## camaker

I haven’t seen this mentioned yet, but if anyone is interested the lottery for the London Marathon is open for entry this week.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I'm so bummed. I can't get Garmin Connect to load at all, so no April stats, and I've been laid up a week now with a slipped disk, and I was doing so well in my training.


----------



## Smilelea

April Totals

Miles: 43.8 - started a new plan as well as reduced number of days due to crazy work schedule so this is definitely down from previous month

I'm too lazy to figure up the rest at the moment.


----------



## avondale

April Stats

Running miles: 117.0 mi, up quite a bit compared to March, since no taper/race/recovery.
Tennis hours: 13 hr, down quite a bit from March since we had a bit of a gap between league seasons.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@LSUlakes :
Star Wars Dark Side results:
PaDisneyCouple (Mr) 10k:  1:06
PaDisneyCouple (Mr) Half:  2:15

Pleased with both, as it was 30-40 degrees hotter than what I'd trained in.

And proud to report:
PaDisneyCouple (Mrs) Half:  3:28


----------



## jele30

April stats:  59.62 miles
Pace:  9:53 per mile average

Best month yet, but still need consistency now that I’ve been doing more outdoor runs vs. treadmill.


----------



## beatlecat42

Did the National Women's 8k this weekend; it was an inaugural event, but I think they did pretty well.  One of the nicest courses I've done -- it was all in Potomac Park, so there was really nice shade throughout, it was really pretty, and the road didn't have all the potholes and banking I'm (sadly) used to.  And because I was doing the 8k at the same time as the half marathon, it was a nice feeling to not be finishing dead last, so there was still stuff happening at the finish.  I think the post-race options could have been improved (also, I wanted to shoot fire at everyone taking multiples of all of the post-race food/drinks, including people who hadn't done the race, particularly the woman in front of me who was filling up her boyfriend's backpack with the fruit/granola bars/etc.  As someone who is routinely among the last to finish, it's really disheartening to find empty food tables and no water/gatorade when you desperately need something.  These people suck.  Don't be one of those people.)

Anyway.  The medal was lovely, the course was nice, it was overall a nice time, although there was definitely room for improvement.  A bit colder than I'd have liked, and super-windy to boot, but I didn't envy the half marathoners doing miles 11-13 in full sun.  The long walk to/from the car was a bit rough, too, as was the early start from b'more, but that's the limitations of doing something in DC...

Personally, I did all right -- still quite a bit slower than I was at this time last year, which is frustrating, but I couldn't push it any faster than I did, my foot is still quite sore today.  Hoping the orthopedist can give me some hope for the future when I see her on Wednesday.

Questions:

- Warmup: usually walking to the start, probably not enough...
- Cool-down: definitely not enough; slow walk (or sometimes limp...) to the car/home.  After the long distances, about 20 minutes after finishing, all I want to do is eat/shower/sleep, and it takes all the willpower in the world to not be doing all 3 at once.
- Queue: love the Tower of Terror pre-show and Haunted Mansion queue (that's all my favorite aesthetic to begin with), and even though it's not a "ride" I enjoy the queue/preshow for the Muppets 3d.
- Stats for April: no totals, I haven't been tracking since I'm not back on any sort of regular routine yet.

I did realize today, though, that teaching in a preschool classroom and having to circulate amongst the students in their tiny seats totally replaces the need for a squats workout.  Oof.


----------



## McNs

April was a solid month full of training for my half this weekend.

195km/121mi (couldn't quite crack 200km)
5:07 per km/8:15 per mi
2128m/6981ft climbed


----------



## JulieODC

beatlecat42 said:


> Did the National Women's 8k this weekend; it was an inaugural event, but I think they did pretty well.  One of the nicest courses I've done -- it was all in Potomac Park, so there was really nice shade throughout, it was really pretty, and the road didn't have all the potholes and banking I'm (sadly) used to.  And because I was doing the 8k at the same time as the half marathon, it was a nice feeling to not be finishing dead last, so there was still stuff happening at the finish.  I think the post-race options could have been improved (also, I wanted to shoot fire at everyone taking multiples of all of the post-race food/drinks, including people who hadn't done the race, particularly the woman in front of me who was filling up her boyfriend's backpack with the fruit/granola bars/etc.  As someone who is routinely among the last to finish, it's really disheartening to find empty food tables and no water/gatorade when you desperately need something.  These people suck.  Don't be one of those people.)
> 
> Anyway.  The medal was lovely, the course was nice, it was overall a nice time, although there was definitely room for improvement.  A bit colder than I'd have liked, and super-windy to boot, but I didn't envy the half marathoners doing miles 11-13 in full sun.  The long walk to/from the car was a bit rough, too, as was the early start from b'more, but that's the limitations of doing something in DC...
> 
> Personally, I did all right -- still quite a bit slower than I was at this time last year, which is frustrating, but I couldn't push it any faster than I did, my foot is still quite sore today.  Hoping the orthopedist can give me some hope for the future when I see her on Wednesday.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> - Warmup: usually walking to the start, probably not enough...
> - Cool-down: definitely not enough; slow walk (or sometimes limp...) to the car/home.  After the long distances, about 20 minutes after finishing, all I want to do is eat/shower/sleep, and it takes all the willpower in the world to not be doing all 3 at once.
> - Queue: love the Tower of Terror pre-show and Haunted Mansion queue (that's all my favorite aesthetic to begin with), and even though it's not a "ride" I enjoy the queue/preshow for the Muppets 3d.
> - Stats for April: no totals, I haven't been tracking since I'm not back on any sort of regular routine yet.
> 
> I did realize today, though, that teaching in a preschool classroom and having to circulate amongst the students in their tiny seats totally replaces the need for a squats workout.  Oof.



Thanks for your review on this race - it’s on my radar for the future (though the cherry blossom 10 miler and gw parkway 10 miler are also on the list - and around the same time!)


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What are you running goals for May?

ATTQOTD: My answer is simple. To RUN!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I want to PR my marathon on Sunday, then hope to slack off the rest of the month.  Seriously, I am thinking about dropping down to 3 days a week running during the hot summer months since I will not start training for any races until mid August (for Nov race).


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you running goals for May?



1- Sub-40 4 mile time (speaking of ... hey @LSUlakes, can you please update my goal for my May 13th race to sub-40?)
2 - Stick to my Coach DB plan as best as I can
3 - figure out if I want to start running in Central Park once every two weeks or so. It gets late dark enough that I have plenty of time after work, and I have a place a few blocks from the park to dump my stuff, so ... I'm thinking about it.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: To not have a specific plan and just try to "maintain" (which I've previously admitted that I struggle with).  I'd love to drop a few pounds this month while I'm not in serious training mode, but I also love to eat bad things.  But really, May is a bit of a break before I start training for a couple fall races.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: To learn how to run in the heat. Last year I completely bailed after Tink and went into Paris undertrained. I'm spending most of the next few months in Atlanta and have signed up for Peachtree as motivation. I'm going on my own for work, so I have an open schedule and no treadmill in the house I'm renting. NO EXCUSES!


----------



## cavepig

May goals - My half in a few weeks to PR
... & enjoy the warmth and enjoyment of running without a million layers


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you running goals for May?



To start the month healthy and end it that way!  I have a plan to increase to 70 miles this month with a sprinkling of biking and other outdoor activities mixed in.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you running goals for May?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My answer is simple. To RUN!



My goals are to remain consistent in my running, to build back my endurance and conditioning with the goal of having a respectable time in my fall 1/2.  I have the BAA 10K next month, and my two oldest may be running it with me, which would be great.  My oldest will, but the age cut off is 12 and my 10 year old wants to run it as well.  I emailed BAA to see if they will make an exception since she can do 10-11 min/mile pace, but they have been busy with the marathon so no response yet.  so that race would be for speed for me.   I have also started doing P90X strength training workouts on my non running days.  I want to get under 210 lbs by the fall.

I have also somewhat been toying with the idea of not giving up on a BQ.  Just because the doctor told me not to do full marathons anymore doesn't mean I shouldn't, right?    After seeing what everyone went through in this year's race I just feel the need to run it more than ever.  I am thinking if I lose weight, and be smart about my cross training, it will reduce the impact on my ankles and make it possible??? 

OK, that was more than you asked for but those are all the thoughts running through my head lately.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: My spring half is in a couple of weeks. A PR is a low bar (this is only my second half), so that's a goal. I'm still trying to decide if I want to run that race blind or not. Beyond that, the goal is just to recover and start thinking about what fall race I want to do and what my new schedule will allow for in terms of training.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
I want to get a big PR on my marathon in two and a half weeks! Anything less than 4:25, and I’m be excited. That would be almost a 20 minute PR, but I’m secretly hoping for closer to 4:15.  Not sure that will be possible, but... maybe!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you running goals for May?


I’m with you. My goal is to just run. My running has been spotty and far between.


----------



## JBinORL

May goals: Well, I'm in Europe on vacation from tomorrow until the 13th, so if I can manage to run 2-3 times, I'd be happy. Otherwise, pick it right back up when I get back. And start cycling again!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Finish up my DB plan strong and do well at my HM, which is 5/20.  A PR (< 2:45) is not in the cards, we haven't been training for one, but I would like to hit what we've been training for (2:51).  I've done 6 HM's in the last 2.5 years since setting my PR, and none of them has been spectacular.  Two of them I faded a lot in the last few miles although did manage decent-for-me times (2:50 and 2:54), but the other 4 of them have been miserable sufferfests and all in the 3:00-3:05 range.  Then I'm going to relax for the rest of May!  Well, not too much, I'll be doing OTF and light running, because I might be doing a 15K the first week of June, but nothing too structured.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Maintain until June 2nd, and then enjoy a 3 week trip to Europe.


----------



## DopeyBadger

MissLiss279 said:


> ATTQOTD:
> I want to get a big PR on my marathon in two and a half weeks! Anything less than 4:25, and I’m be excited. That would be almost a 20 minute PR, but I’m secretly hoping for closer to 4:15.  Not sure that will be possible, but... maybe!



After your Sextuple PR Dopey Challenge, I won't count you out for anything.  You know what I say... If you want it, PROVE IT...  It'll take a highly motivated individual and some ideal weather conditions.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I don’t have any longer distance races until the fall so the goal is just to run 4 or 5 days a week and average 20-25 miles for the week. Last month miles total was 78.


----------



## MissLiss279

DopeyBadger said:


> After your Sextuple PR Dopey Challenge, I won't count you out for anything.  You know what I say... If you want it, PROVE IT...  It'll take a highly motivated individual and some ideal weather conditions.


Yep! I’m hoping for great weather. The course is really flat, but it has a lot of turns - so I’m a little worried how much extra distance I will be adding. We will see!


----------



## DopeyBadger

MissLiss279 said:


> Yep! I’m hoping for great weather. The course is really flat, but it has a lot of turns - so I’m a little worried how much extra distance I will be adding. We will see!



Study the course map and memorize the tangents.  You could even look up the USATF certification to see exactly where the course measured tangents are (sometimes they appear on there).  Always better to add a tiny extra distance when doing the turn so that you don't have to break stride and maintain pace throughout.  But knowing where that next turn is (left side, right side, several miles ahead, etc.) helps lead you to a better tangential running when you can't see the next turn ahead.


----------



## KSellers88

April totals:
172 miles
159 Average HR
9:36 Average Pace
A nice shiny PR 

ATTQOTD: I have another half in May for my one half per month challenge, and then I am doing the Run Across Georgia relay Memorial Day weekend. It's a 260 mile relay run from Savannah to Columbus that benefits our local House of Heroes. Other than that, I do not have any set goals. I'm going to take it a little easier this month since I have been training for different races since last June.


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you running goals for May?


Hartwell Dam Run 10k and Peach Jam 1/2 this month. My goal is just to keep running.

@The Expert See you at the Peachtree Road Race.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: May goals - Training for the Philly Run Fest Half on June 3rd, with the goal of finishing under 2:30:00.  Also aiming to run over 100 miles for the month.


----------



## Bree

QOTD:  My running goal for May is starting a new dopeybadger speedwork plan that will take me through the summer and end with the Smoky Mountains Half Marathon on September 8th. Also on my list this month is to find some inclines here in central FL to run. I know of some places in Clermont, but it’s an hour drive for me.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: 
1. Continue running consistently.
2. Increase pace/mileage.

The weather has been great for the most part and I feel so much better being able to run, even if it is pretty slow going, consistently each week.


----------



## JulieODC

My May goals are a PR at my half on Sunday, and then maintain some sort if training for a 10 miler the first week of June.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you running goals for May?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My answer is simple. To RUN!



Plain old running sounds like a good goal to me too. I do plan on enjoying my 5k this weekend, and by enjoying I mean eating all the breakfast tacos and drinking all the beer afterward.


----------



## PCFriar80

Disney at Heart said:


> Hartwell Dam Run 10k and Peach Jam 1/2 this month. My goal is just to keep running.



Looking forward to the Dam Jam updates!


----------



## Jules76126

Finally all caught up. Congrats to all those who ran and PRed this weekend.

April mileage: 42 miles
May Goals - to consistently run outside now that the weather is nicer and to beat my April mileage.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: None! No goals from now until late July - it's the off-season for me! I'm still running, but not with any mileage goals/training plans/etc.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*ATTQOD: *I would really like to heal quickly from my back injury and resume the dedication to my train plan!!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Run 100% of my scheduled training plan for May starting with tonight's big 2 mile run.  No races this month, but getting back into good habits (like making time for myself more aka making time to run.)
I'd also like to do as many outside as I can aka take advantage of the nice spring weather wherever possible.


----------



## Chaitali

My goal for May is getting back to running consistently and increase mileage.  I had tendinitis for March and part of April but I've gotten back to running the last couple weeks and my foot/ankle has been ok so I'm hopeful for May


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
To run at least 2x on vacation. I am never very good at this, but I have high hopes of getting in some beautiful runs!


----------



## jennamfeo

My main May goal is getting this 10k PR under an hour on Sunday. I can't even really focus on anything after that.


----------



## AZMermaid

May goals- keep consistent with running working on speed more than distance. Lose 8 lbs (eek, was 5- than Disneyland happened...). Hopefully return to teaching sooner rather than later and have a great end of the year!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Run at least 1 mile a day in May.


----------



## sourire

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you running goals for May?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My answer is simple. To RUN!



Same here. May goal is to heal up from this foot/ankle injury and get back to running regularly. 

Secondary goal: "just keep swimming," and try to work in some biking while the injury heals.


----------



## LSUlakes

I am caught up... well enough to get the short version of conversation and race times and upcoming races.

First I would like to thank yall for keeping things going. I realize that this thread and each addition of it has now probably become large enough to where it could really go on a while without much input from myself lol. Thanks for participating everyone!



rteetz said:


> The disunplugged just did a show about this.
> 
> I think Flight of Passage has the best overall queue. It’s incredibly immersive.
> 
> I also very much enjoy the Haunted Mansion queue and Expedition Everest queue. Tower of Terror is also fantastic.



I had recently listened to the recording on YouTube, so I am guilty of stealing the idea.

3rd ish... I think I have everyones races and finish times. I will work on updating the list tomorrow. Thank you for your patience.

Last thing I would like to discuss is from nearly two weeks ago in the thread. Charity runners at Boston. I am aware there is a segment of people who feel this should not be allowed for various reasons. I'll say it here, that I ran for charity at Boston. I was to poor to write a check for the amount required, so I went out in my community and raised the funds. That aside, the race would not be the race it is without it's charity partners. They are given bibs for people to raise money for their cause, but in return they work the butts off. Every water station is run by a charity, and they have plenty of them. They do all the free work that keep race cost somewhat down. This is why Boston and other races have charity groups involved, they provide labor, and in return receive donations by the bibs they distribute. A marathon that cost $200 dollars today would probably need to increase that entry fee without the charity groups 2-3 times more to cover hiring temp workers to work 1 day a year. Bash them if you want, but without them races would be very different. There are people that are just buying their way in and writing personal check, but they also have others that are truly touched by the cause they are running for and this is how they can contribute.


----------



## michigandergirl

May goal: I'm battling shin issues again, so my goal is to get through my 25K in 10 days and then take a much needed break. I'm feeling old today...


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD My May goal is to PR at all three races of the Voyageur Challenge or have fun trying!

Edit:
@LSUlakes when you have time, I am ready to add the goals to the races as we are in May.

May 26-27
5k in 00:24:50
10k in 00:54:50
Half in 02:25:00


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: Was hoping to PR my HM this Sunday but my toe has been hurting the past couple of days


----------



## Baloo in MI

I think it may have been March the last time I posted to the tread.  I do hope everyone is doing well and out there running.  I have sustained an injury and now at just about 6 weeks of not running.  In two weeks I get the boot off and an evaluation; I could end up with the darn thing for an additional 4 weeks.  All this due to an ankle twist in deep snow...  So today I finally accepted that I need to shift all my summer goals.  @LSUlakes can you remove the following races for me:

Baloo in MI - Fifth Third River Bank Run (25K) - May 12
Baloo in MI - DX-A2 Half - June 3
Baloo in MI - Canal Corridor 100 - July 7

I am still hoping to tackle the Woodstock 100 in September, but need to actually start running some time soon!  Here is to good news in two weeks.  I do hope everyone is doing well and I will try to catch up at some point soon.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I specifically thought of you during that discussion @LSUlakes and remembered you sharing your great experience. I’m sorry I didn’t speak up for you then!


----------



## Miranda

I don't have any problem with Boston charity runners.  I have known several people IRL who have done the race for charity.  They raised a lot of money for good causes.


----------



## dis_or_dat

April totals:
miles: 102
pace: 8:34

finally getting to run a little more and feels awesome! 

May:
would love to up my mileage a bit and maybe even try some track stuff

@LSUlakes - I've been off the forums lately, but I'm sure I speak for many people when I say that I appreciate charity runners.  I know that the vast majority very much care about the charity they're running for and would never begrudge them for that.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> I am caught up... well enough to get the short version of conversation and race times and upcoming races.
> 
> First I would like to thank yall for keeping things going. I realize that this thread and each addition of it has now probably become large enough to where it could really go on a while without much input from myself lol. Thanks for participating everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I had recently listened to the recording on YouTube, so I am guilty of stealing the idea.
> 
> 3rd ish... I think I have everyones races and finish times. I will work on updating the list tomorrow. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Last thing I would like to discuss is from nearly two weeks ago in the thread. Charity runners at Boston. I am aware there is a segment of people who feel this should not be allowed for various reasons. I'll say it here, that I ran for charity at Boston. I was to poor to write a check for the amount required, so I went out in my community and raised the funds. That aside, the race would not be the race it is without it's charity partners. They are given bibs for people to raise money for their cause, but in return they work the butts off. Every water station is run by a charity, and they have plenty of them. They do all the free work that keep race cost somewhat down. This is why Boston and other races have charity groups involved, they provide labor, and in return receive donations by the bibs they distribute. A marathon that cost $200 dollars today would probably need to increase that entry fee without the charity groups 2-3 times more to cover hiring temp workers to work 1 day a year. Bash them if you want, but without them races would be very different. There are people that are just buying their way in and writing personal check, but they also have others that are truly touched by the cause they are running for and this is how they can contribute.



Honestly, for me, I think the charity route is more work for most people.  I can't write a $5000 check and I really WANT to run for charity.   I have mentioned it before but I would run for Boston Children's Hospital to give back for all they have done for my son and the other kids.  My son has 5 specialists at Children's for various issues.  I was actually thinking of ways to tackle the challenge of raising the money again.  I would LOVE to start a gofundme (if that is even a thing anymore) page to raise money for Boston and give anything over $5000 needed for the raise to Give Kids the World. 

Yes, there will be people that just buy their way in, just as there are people who cut courses to qualify or that get swept at Disney races just for the medals.  But I know if decide to do this, and can raise the money, that I will stand at the start, and probably finish lines, crying my eyes out because I was able to give back, and because I made my dream of running Boston a reality.  I first set that goal as an overweight couch potato about ten years ago, never really believing I could do it.


----------



## Waiting2goback

In line with what I just said, one day I woke up and decided to change my life!


----------



## Jules76126

I totally understand people who would not want to run Boston on a charity bib and would like to qualify on time as it would be a personal achievement. And I can say that if I ever (highly doubtful) ran Boston, I would probably fall into that group. However, the charities are a huge part of the race. I know people who have run on charity bibs, on time, people who volunteered as EMTs, at water stops, etc. It is part of what makes Boston so special. For 2018, $35 million was raised by the 34 charities that participated. I am also biased being from the area as well as a lot of the money goes to local places. Plus it's actually really hard to get a charity bib. They are quite competitive. 

So anyone who runs Boston is winner in my book. Just the other night DH said if we ever run a marathon he wants it to be London (I also threw Disney in there haha). He is like Boston is just brutal, so major props to all who complete it.


----------



## BikeFan

I remember the Boston/charity bib thing when it first came up, and I wasn't going to comment, but . . .



Jules76126 said:


> I totally understand people who would not want to run Boston on a charity bib and would like to qualify on time as it would be a personal achievement. And I can say that if I ever (highly doubtful) ran Boston, I would probably fall into that group. However, the charities are a huge part of the race. I know people who have run on charity bibs, on time, people who volunteered as EMTs, at water stops, etc. It is part of what makes Boston so special. For 2018, $35 million was raised by the 34 charities that participated. I am also biased being from the area as well as a lot of the money goes to local places. Plus it's actually really hard to get a charity bib. They are quite competitive.
> 
> So anyone who runs Boston is winner in my book. Just the other night DH said if we ever run a marathon he wants it to be London (I also threw Disney in there haha). He is like Boston is just brutal, so major props to all who complete it.



I agree with this.  I respect people who vow to run Boston only as a qualifier, or not at all.  It's a huge personal achievement, and I wish the best to anyone who sets that as a goal.  That being said, the charity bibs at Boston don't bother me at all either, for the reasons above.  It's not a huge number of the entrants, it's for a bunch of great causes, and it brings in a lot more community support for the race.  Even if someone gets into Boston on a charity entry, they still have to run the 26.2 miles, which is no easy task.  Anyone who completes the distance has my respect.  Now course cutters and other sorts of cheaters, well, that's a whole different story . . .


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Since Disney is changing the way they do registration with delaying opening it up for marathon weekend I believe for security reasons maybe... If it was up to you, what other things would you change if you could?

ATTQOTD: With the lack of racing I have done since late 2016 and POT being such a big part of the registration process, I would like to change the time frame in which we can submit a race time. With the race in January, the current system requires you to provide a race a long ways back, but the October deadline is what gets me. If they could push that date back to mid to late November, it would help a lot of folks with fall races to improve their POT while training. I do not think it should take 3 months to place people into corrals and then not reveal that info until a week or so before the race. In a perfect world we would be able to submit a POT until November 30.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Disney is changing the way they do registration with delaying opening it up for marathon weekend I believe for security reasons maybe... If it was up to you, what other things would you change if you could?



I'd move the PoT deadline back a month to accommodate Chicago, Marine Corps, and New York, and eliminate the ability to change corrals at the expo.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Disney is changing the way they do registration with delaying opening it up for marathon weekend I believe for security reasons maybe... If it was up to you, what other things would you change if you could?



I would change a couple of things. I would revamp the way PoT gets entered.  Keep the first tier of radio button selections where people enter their estimated finish time and just have one radio button that says "<2:45, proof of time required".  Selecting that would open up another panel requiring that you enter the distance of your PoT race, your finish time, and its URL.  Then have the runDisney algorithm calculate and display its proprietary estimated finish for you.  It would eliminate a lot of wailing and gnashing of teeth about corral placement under the current system by ensuring that everyone is using the same pace adjustment estimator and is seeing their estimated time right there in front of them during registration.  I can't believe that would be a difficult add at all.  You can even keep an option of adding the PoT later, too.  I would also remove the corral change abilities from the expo, except in the case of clear errors on RunDisney's part where the calculated finish time shown at registration didn't match the corral placement.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Disney is changing the way they do registration with delaying opening it up for marathon weekend I believe for security reasons maybe... If it was up to you, what other things would you change if you could?


I don’t believe it’s security reasons so much if they do indeed go with their own registration site. They likely want to stop paying Active and the money potential with Active fees.

Only major change I would have is more entertainment or more unique entertainment. As a repeat runner much of the entertainment is the same from year to year.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Disney is changing the way they do registration with delaying opening it up for marathon weekend I believe for security reasons maybe... If it was up to you, what other things would you change if you could?


I want them to release a POT calculator... (see the Marathon 2019 thread from April for more of my thoughts on this  )
I also agree with @LSUlakes about widening the POT deadline window- there are so many fall races that don't meet this deadline and it seems that these are the races that would best show current fitness level.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: While I completely understand the POT deadlines and that there's just so many registrants to go through, I also wish the window was widened to accommodate more fall races.  I think I have a decent shot at a PR at Richmond Half, but it's a little over a month after the deadline.  The good news is that I had 1 October stuck in my head for the deadline instead of the 9th, and I have a half on a flat course on the 7th.  Providing it's not 90 degrees and 8000% humidity with full sun like it was in 2017, I'll make it my A race for the fall and go for a PR.


----------



## Waiting2goback

BikeFan said:


> I remember the Boston/charity bib thing when it first came up, and I wasn't going to comment, but . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this.  I respect people who vow to run Boston only as a qualifier, or not at all.  It's a huge personal achievement, and I wish the best to anyone who sets that as a goal.  That being said, the charity bibs at Boston don't bother me at all either, for the reasons above.  It's not a huge number of the entrants, it's for a bunch of great causes, and it brings in a lot more community support for the race.  Even if someone gets into Boston on a charity entry, they still have to run the 26.2 miles, which is no easy task.  Anyone who completes the distance has my respect.  Now course cutters and other sorts of cheaters, well, that's a whole different story . . .



My son was a patient partner for Children's Miles for Miracles team one year.  We spent a lot of time with his assigned "running partner" that year trying to help him raise money.  If you run for a charity, it isn't as easy as buying the spot with the money.  At least for Children's Hospital's team you need to submit and application and he had to go through a 3 step interview process to prove he was even capable of running the race.  Now, I am not worried about the interview part.  Explaining I am running for my son, and having run 3 fulls already I am confident I could get through that part.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Disney is changing the way they do registration with delaying opening it up for marathon weekend I believe for security reasons maybe... If it was up to you, what other things would you change if you could?
> 
> ATTQOTD: With the lack of racing I have done since late 2016 and POT being such a big part of the registration process, I would like to change the time frame in which we can submit a race time. With the race in January, the current system requires you to provide a race a long ways back, but the October deadline is what gets me. If they could push that date back to mid to late November, it would help a lot of folks with fall races to improve their POT while training. I do not think it should take 3 months to place people into corrals and then not reveal that info until a week or so before the race. In a perfect world we would be able to submit a POT until November 30.



I am disappointed with the overall quality of the races and the value.  I was very disappointed with what they did for the 25th anniversary.  I expected more.  5th year of Dopey and 25th of the full and all we got was a Mickey ears and a picture of the medal at mile 25, really?  Having said that, I don't see them changing any of it with all the cost cutting in the parks in general.  Oh well, I have looked at future races and all of them fall on weekends I will have my kids for the next few years so I may not be back for a while anyway.


----------



## Bree

QOTD:  I'd like to see POT cutoff fall closer to the race date.  It would also be nice to have some better way for calculating estimated finish times if you aren't submitting a POT for the same distance as the race you are registering for (like 10K--->Half or Half--->Marathon).


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

In line with many of the other thoughts here, I think there is something being lost the last few years with rD races and the parks and it's a philosophy from the top down. Streamlined, synergized, cookie cutter, economically efficient, etc., etc., etc. is the way I see so many things at an rD Weekend and in the parks.

Look, I'm not going to get into the "What would Walt do?" "Walt would be rolling in his grave" semantics. The one thing I feel safe saying is that he was both a businessman and a dreamer. Maybe one more than the other (and arguments could probably be made on each side); but certainly he was both things. The last few years have left me feeling that the corporation at large has lost way too much of the dreamer.

I realize Disney is a corporation and it's departments are all part of that larger whole, but I would hope that moving forward rD can look for the things that make it's weekends special. Bring back some differentiation and throw in some surprises every weekend that will help bring more of the magic that got so many of us hooked in the first place. I realize that I'll probably never match the experience of my first race weekend, my first marathon, my first Dopey; but I think it should be a challenge that rD relishes to find new ways to accentuate the experience rather than settling on the same (or more to the reality: feels the same, but cheaper).


----------



## Miranda

Well, I guess it's suddenly summer here in NH!  Just like 2 days ago it was still 35 at night... now today it is currently 82-83 and only 11:30 am.   I am not ready to run in this!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I've not had any POT issues, so for me it's COST. It would be nice if they offered discounted rooms or park tickets to runners.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Disney is changing the way they do registration with delaying opening it up for marathon weekend I believe for security reasons maybe... If it was up to you, what other things would you change if you could?



ATTQOTD: I have a few...

1. BRING BACK THE ONLINE POT CALCULATOR SO WE KNOW WHAT THE HECK rD IS DOING WITH OUR TIMES!!!
2. Bring back requiring PoT for estimated finish times of 3:00 or faster for the halfs, and whatever the old equivalent was for the full. As a 2:45 halfer, I can attest that there's a chasm of difference between my pace and that of the 3:00 halfer and we should not all just be lumped together in one enormous corral. (And FTR, I felt the same way when I was a 3:00 halfer, and as a 3:30 halfer!)
3. Chocolate milk at the finish!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Disney is changing the way they do registration with delaying opening it up for marathon weekend I believe for security reasons maybe... If it was up to you, what other things would you change if you could?



First off, I think RunDisney is making a mistake by introducing a new registration process/system for their hallmark running event.  They are exposing themselves and the participants to risks and fallout with the new implementation.  If I were them I would have scheduled an implementation for a smaller race event where the exposure is less than the marathon weekend exposure.  I'll step down from my soapbox now.

Things I would change if I could?  1/2 marathon course for marathon weekend.  Move the start times back to 6:00 AM or 6:30 AM.  I understand the impacts on parks, traffic, etc. but it could be done.  Reward the finishers with a "real" post race celebration, similar to the Pleasure Island free admission back in the day of Marathon Weekend.


----------



## roxymama

Since I have only ran the 5k during marathon weekend several years ago I don't have too much input about the longer races.  This one is for HM weekends too. Perhaps it would be nice to have proof of time extended to maybe the 3 hour HM or equivalent for M.  Not that it would effect me personally since I have a qualifying POT, but I just think everyone use the 2:45 HM estimated time with no POT because they've learned the secret that it's better than submitting their real 3+ hour etc. It's what caused the giant back corrals, right?  And I don't think it's totally fair to make a 2:50 HM equiv runner fight for a spot with people who are at that 16 min mile.   if it's about safety and the reality is that a large part of the field is a big mis-match of paces.  It would also eliminate some stress right.  To know if you are sub-3 or whatever, that you aren't gonna be last corralled. 
So it's more of a thing I'd like for other people.  I just know how much stress this topic is out there on facebook and message boards, etc.  

And 100% being able to submit a POT and it tell you right then what your estimated time should be.  Again...so much less stressing over seconds between the cutoff and not making it.

For actual weekend...Bibs and shirts concierge pickup at hotel for $.  I know, I know about expos...I'd sign up for a race a lot quicker if I could eliminate the expo cluster.


----------



## roxymama

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I have a few...
> 
> 1. BRING BACK THE ONLINE POT CALCULATOR SO WE KNOW WHAT THE HECK rD IS DOING WITH OUR TIMES!!!
> 2. Bring back requiring PoT for estimated finish times of 3:00 or faster for the halfs, and whatever the old equivalent was for the full. As a 2:45 halfer, I can attest that there's a chasm of difference between my pace and that of the 3:00 halfer and we should not all just be lumped together in one enormous corral. (And FTR, I felt the same way when I was a 3:00 halfer, and as a 3:30 halfer!)
> 3. Chocolate milk at the finish!



Our brains were at the same place at the same time with our answers.  But I also support the addition of your chocolate request.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I have a few...
> 
> 1. BRING BACK THE ONLINE POT CALCULATOR SO WE KNOW WHAT THE HECK rD IS DOING WITH OUR TIMES!!!
> 2. Bring back requiring PoT for estimated finish times of 3:00 or faster for the halfs, and whatever the old equivalent was for the full. As a 2:45 halfer, I can attest that there's a chasm of difference between my pace and that of the 3:00 halfer and we should not all just be lumped together in one enormous corral. (And FTR, I felt the same way when I was a 3:00 halfer, and as a 3:30 halfer!)
> 3. Chocolate milk at the finish!



YES! Preach!


----------



## Keels

With the Disneyland Half on hiatus, I wish WDW had a RunDisney weekend where the theme changed every year - I think that’s part of the reason it was one of my favorite weekends ... the anticipation and surprise of a new theme.


----------



## Bree

I like that idea of changing the POT cutoff back to 3 hours. There really should be a corral again for the true 2:45-3:00 runners (not the people who fib!). That could possibly alleviate the strain on that giant F corral.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: The time of the races. I understand they want them almost over before the parks open, but the 5:30 AM starts are my main reason for not doing Dopey and not adding the 5k on to the Fairy Tale Challenge and Two Course Challenge. I am not a morning person and the lack of sleep makes me behave like Grumpy.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I just want my west coast races back.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Only major change I would have is more entertainment or more unique entertainment. As a repeat runner much of the entertainment is the same from year to year.



Sadly, most of the courses are duplicates of each other too. It would be a fun exercise to see how many different courses for marathon weekend races could be drawn up using the same start and finish areas.



Keels said:


> With the Disneyland Half on hiatus, I wish WDW had a RunDisney weekend where the theme changed every year - I think that’s part of the reason it was one of my favorite weekends ... the anticipation and surprise of a new theme.



Well, that and the bars were RIGHT THERE!


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Sadly, most of the courses are duplicates of each other too. It would be a fun exercise to see how many different courses for marathon weekend races could be drawn up using the same start and finish areas.


Other than the half course for marathon weekend I don't mind the courses at all. I just think the entertainment should be changed up from year to year. That dang vacation genie is at every race!


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Other than the half course for marathon weekend I don't mind the courses at all. I just think the entertainment should be changed up from year to year. That dang vacation genie is at every race!


I was actually really happy to get a picture with him at Wine and Dine because I don't ever remember him being at the Disneyland races.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Other than the half course for marathon weekend I don't mind the courses at all. I just think the entertainment should be changed up from year to year. That dang vacation genie is at every race!



RunDisney:  Takes feedback and changes up characters.

@rteetz:  I can't believe they didn't have Vacation Genie!  He's my favorite!

I know this is farfetched.  RunDisney doesn't take feedback...


----------



## cavepig

I would like the snack boxes to change.   I can't eat the cheese that people go ape for anway. There wasn't even a protein type bar anymore. 

Some photopass people on the roads would be fun, not sure why they don't, liability I suppose?!

New Mile Markers would be nice.

I don't see many ways you could really change the Jan/Princess half to keep it with MK & EP and not be a point to point course.  If they added the loop around World Showcase that would be great, but then where else could they cut to add that?




Waiting2goback said:


> all we got was a Mickey ears and a picture of the medal at mile 25, really


I was thrilled with those ears, nice surprise when not expecting anything! 



PrincessV said:


> 3. Chocolate milk at the finish!


Yes, this would be great!  We pack the Nesquicks in our gear bag for right after, but I really wish they had it. People would probably haul off them in arm loads though.



PCFriar80 said:


> Move the start times back to 6:00 AM or 6:30 AM


  But if it's hot than it will only be hotter as the race goes on.  5:30am works in clearing parks but also battling the sun/heat.


----------



## rteetz

Waiting2goback said:


> I am disappointed with the overall quality of the races and the value. I was very disappointed with what they did for the 25th anniversary. I expected more. 5th year of Dopey and 25th of the full and all we got was a Mickey ears and a picture of the medal at mile 25, really? Having said that, I don't see them changing any of it with all the cost cutting in the parks in general. Oh well, I have looked at future races and all of them fall on weekends I will have my kids for the next few years so I may not be back for a while anyway.


I’ve gotta admit I was expecting nothing so those Mickey ears were a big surprise for me. I do agree though that for as much as we pay for these races they could do a little more.


----------



## roxymama

Still hoping and waiting for a WDW half marathon in Chicago with bussed in characters and a fake castle.  While we are dreaming, might as well dream big.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I would like to see more time given for proof of time submission and having a 3:00 hour or less half marathon proof of time to help with the congestion of the back corrals. I also think it would be cool to have a long sleeve or or short sleeve option for the official race shirts when we register. I know the last one will never happen but it would be cool to have that option.


----------



## Keels

So - when you run on vacation or when you're out-of-town, how do you generally pick your route? 

I ask this because this morning, I was a little ridiculous - I usually run the same route in the Garden District (I found it via Garmin Segments), but I decided to tack on a few extra miles and decided to run past some celebrity homes and then end at my favorite bakery, that ALSO happens to be at a bar, when they opened. I was hoping to see John Goodman out walking his dog, but it was probably too late in the morning.


----------



## MarBee

Hey everyone!  So it’s been about 5 weeks and I am on week 4 of C25K.   I’m actually doing better than I thought I would considering how out of shape I am! So I took your advice and bought a good pair of running shoes from a running store.  I have a morton’s Neuroma (pinched nerve) so she recommended Altras because there’s a wide toe box and “zero drop” (or at least I think that’s what the owner said.) I also tried my old Sketchers.
Anyhow, I hate running in sneakers!  My feet hurt and I’m getting shin splits.  I do much much better when running barefoot- no foot pain and faster times.
I have only been running indoors thus far, but I want to start moving to outside because the weather is finally getting nicer.
Does anyone have any shoe recommendations for me?  I was thinking of trying the Fila Skeletoes or something like that.  Does anyone have/like them?


Also, anyone have a good/quick fix for blisters?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## LdyStormy76

MarBee said:


> Also, anyone have a good/quick fix for blisters?



Band-Aid has some blister bandages DH loves. I have mixed results when I have used them on a toe.  Once you get the shoe nightmare resolved you might need to look at taping -  I have one toe that I end up doing this with as it seems to just be a permanent hot spot.


----------



## LSUlakes

PrincessV said:


> 3. Chocolate milk at the finish!



I wish I had more than one like to give for this suggestion! Whole chocolate milk is the GOAT post race... ICE COLD. 



Keels said:


> So - when you run on vacation or when you're out-of-town, how do you generally pick your route?
> 
> I ask this because this morning, I was a little ridiculous - I usually run the same route in the Garden District (I found it via Garmin Segments), but I decided to tack on a few extra miles and decided to run past some celebrity homes and then end at my favorite bakery, that ALSO happens to be at a bar, when they opened. I was hoping to see John Goodman out walking his dog, but it was probably too late in the morning.



I use mapmyrun.com to see other people routes and make routes. I also think strava heat maps could be helpful in showing you popular routes in your area, which would typically mean safer areas.


----------



## MarBee

LdyStormy76 said:


> Band-Aid has some blister bandages DH loves. I have mixed results when I have used them on a toe.  Once you get the shoe nightmare resolved you might need to look at taping -  I have one toe that I end up doing this with as it seems to just be a permanent hot spot.


Thank you!  Dumb question- is taping for the blisters?


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with upcoming races:

05 - @Disney at Heart - Lake Hartwell Dam Run 10k (NG / N/A)
05 - @McNs  - Waiheke Island Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A)
05 - @PaDisneyCouple  Mr York Country Day School Greyhound 5k (26:00/ N/A)
05 - PaDisneyCouple Mrs York Country Day School Greyhound 5k (Finish/ N/A)
06 - @JulieODC  - Providence Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
06 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - USA Beach Running Championship 10k (PR / N/A)
06 - @Dis5150  - Silo District Marathon (5:54:59 / N/A)
06 - @Wendy98  - Flying Pig Marathon (TBD / N/A)
06 - @jennamfeo  - Spring Recycled 10k (59:59 / N/A)
06 - @Kerry1957  - Great Western Half Marathon (2:35:00 / N/A)
06 - @avondale  - Frederick Running Festival Half Marathon (2:07:00 / N/A)
06 - @ZellyB  - Independence Half Marathon (2:11:59/ N/A)
06 - @Chris-Mo  - Independence Half Marathon (2:11:59/ N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! Hope yall have a great race!! 
If you need to or want to revise your goal... or if someone who isnt on the list would like to be added to the list just let me know. We look forward to hearing about how your race goes this weekend!



PS: I believe the race list to be current as of the time of this post. If you see something missing please let me know. ALSO, when marathon registration opens this year I will create a January for them and any other races yall may be doing at that point for January. The 2019 races in Feb. or later will be added at a later date.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> So - when you run on vacation or when you're out-of-town, how do you generally pick your route?
> 
> I ask this because this morning, I was a little ridiculous - I usually run the same route in the Garden District (I found it via Garmin Segments), but I decided to tack on a few extra miles and decided to run past some celebrity homes and then end at my favorite bakery, that ALSO happens to be at a bar, when they opened. I was hoping to see John Goodman out walking his dog, but it was probably too late in the morning.



I pick routes randomly. If a road looks like it has nice scenery available, off I go.


----------



## LdyStormy76

MarBee said:


> Thank you!  Dumb question- is taping for the blisters?



There are crazy questions on this board, as well as off the wall ones or those looking for input. Yours is not dumb.  I tape over a toe which is prone to blister as a result of the repetitive motion caused by my walking.  Even with the taping there are times the toe still becomes tender - or starts to blister - and I am learning that at some speeds/distances I actually have to double tape it.  For the most part I am able to tape over a blister once the majority of the swelling is gone; if the blister is a really bad one I would suggest taking a day or two off to let it heal. You already know the importance of shoes that work well for you (finding that right pair can be a pain both physically and financially) and as others will attest the right combination of shoes and socks solve most issues. Taping, for me, solves the rest.


----------



## avondale

Keels said:


> So - when you run on vacation or when you're out-of-town, how do you generally pick your route?
> 
> I ask this because this morning, I was a little ridiculous - I usually run the same route in the Garden District (I found it via Garmin Segments), but I decided to tack on a few extra miles and decided to run past some celebrity homes and then end at my favorite bakery, that ALSO happens to be at a bar, when they opened. I was hoping to see John Goodman out walking his dog, but it was probably too late in the morning.



I generally take a look at Google Maps and scope out a general route (usually an out-and-back so that I can remember it without a map), like "go down major street X and then when it hits the walking trail next to the creek, make a right on the trail".  The key thing for me is to make sure the distance works - sometimes I look at a route and then realize the whole thing is only about 2 miles when I want 5, or something like that.  Also, if you zoom in on Google Maps, you can see if there are good sidewalks - some areas, even in cities, oddly don't have sidewalks, and I won't run on the road.

Usually if I'm there for a few days, I'll choose a route to go different directions each day, i.e., one day toward the north, the next toward the west, whatever.  Get some variety and see different neighborhoods.

If there is a walking trail system in the place, I will often try to run to that and then run along it - usually they are reasonably scenic.  Although running along Milwaukee's Riverwalk trail at 5:30am in October when it's still dark does cut down on the views.    I did get to Venus and some nice sunrises, though!


----------



## beatlecat42

JulieODC said:


> Thanks for your review on this race - it’s on my radar for the future (though the cherry blossom 10 miler and gw parkway 10 miler are also on the list - and around the same time!)



Happy to help!  Let me know if there's anything else you'd like to know.  They had a braiding station and a makeup touchup tent...I didn't partake in either, but it seemed like quite a few people were happy with both.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you running goals for May?



Just to move, ideally to properly train for the B10 in June.  Orthopedist today didn't give me much beyond more rest/anti-inflammatories, but suggested an orthotic for my shoes and seemed ok with my plans for the B10 and the Baltimoron in the fall (she herself is running the B10, too).  Because it's a tendon that's inflamed (and being interfered with by the coalition), a steroidal shot isn't in the cards, but when she said that surgery would also necessitate a re-structuring of my bones to realign my heel, it took all the effort in the world to not cry/puke at the thought.  Yikes.  So, RICE and mild exercises for the foreseeable future.  Fun.


----------



## KevM

Keels said:


> So - when you run on vacation or when you're out-of-town, how do you generally pick your route?
> 
> I ask this because this morning, I was a little ridiculous - I usually run the same route in the Garden District (I found it via Garmin Segments), but I decided to tack on a few extra miles and decided to run past some celebrity homes and then end at my favorite bakery, that ALSO happens to be at a bar, when they opened. I was hoping to see John Goodman out walking his dog, but it was probably too late in the morning.



It depends on where i’m at.  If i’m at the beach, i’ll just run on the boardwalk (or equivalent).  Most other places, I’ll google to see if i’m close to a trail.  If I am, i’ll run on that.  If i’m Not, i’ll use google maps/street view to map out a course.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I wish some of the race would be when the kids are off school. I know it doesn’t make business sense so it won’t happen but I would love to run with my family at Disney one day... It won’t happen until the youngest has finished school so in 10 years or so...


----------



## MarBee

LdyStormy76 said:


> There are crazy questions on this board, as well as off the wall ones or those looking for input. Yours is not dumb.  I tape over a toe which is prone to blister as a result of the repetitive motion caused by my walking.  Even with the taping there are times the toe still becomes tender - or starts to blister - and I am learning that at some speeds/distances I actually have to double tape it.  For the most part I am able to tape over a blister once the majority of the swelling is gone; if the blister is a really bad one I would suggest taking a day or two off to let it heal. You already know the importance of shoes that work well for you (finding that right pair can be a pain both physically and financially) and as others will attest the right combination of shoes and socks solve most issues. Taping, for me, solves the rest.


Thank you for such a kind reply!

So I am two sneakers into finding my right shoe.  How many do most people have to go through before finding the right fit?

I’m hoping these skeletoes work for me and third time is the charm!


----------



## jmasgat

MarBee said:


> Hey everyone!  So it’s been about 5 weeks and I am on week 4 of C25K.   I’m actually doing better than I thought I would considering how out of shape I am! So I took your advice and bought a good pair of running shoes from a running store.  I have a morton’s Neuroma (pinched nerve) so she recommended Altras because there’s a wide toe box and “zero drop” (or at least I think that’s what the owner said.) I also tried my old Sketchers.
> Anyhow, I hate running in sneakers!  My feet hurt and I’m getting shin splits.  I do much much better when running barefoot- no foot pain and faster times.
> I have only been running indoors thus far, but I want to start moving to outside because the weather is finally getting nicer.
> Does anyone have any shoe recommendations for me?  I was thinking of trying the Fila Skeletoes or something like that.  Does anyone have/like them?
> 
> 
> Also, anyone have a good/quick fix for blisters?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



First, congrats on your progress with C25k.  It is always fun to see people recognize that they can do more than they think they can!

As for blisters, you got some good advice.  I tend to have certain hot spots on my feet that I look after, mostly on longer runs.  I have gotten to the point where I use the just the foam underwrap they sell for taping, i.e. not the tape itself but what they tell you to use underneath it. Turns out, it provides enough cushion and, for me anyway, it stays put better and won't sweat off.

As for shoes, I hesitate to recommend because "we are all an experiment of one".  I do like a shoe with a wide toe box and run in Nike Pegasus.  They are not zero drop, but I won't pretend to know enough to state whether zero drop is a good thing for a runner, especially a beginning one. Any feeling of "shin splints" doesn't sound good, though.  I would definitely look to another shoe, but have no great ideas.  

Meantime, do you stretch after your runs?  One that I do to make sure my shins are stretched out is a kneeling shin stretch.  Like this:





Hope you find your solution soon!


----------



## Waiting2goback

cavepig said:


> I would like the snack boxes to change.   I can't eat the cheese that people go ape for anway. There wasn't even a protein type bar anymore.
> 
> Some photopass people on the roads would be fun, not sure why they don't, liability I suppose?!
> 
> New Mile Markers would be nice.
> 
> I don't see many ways you could really change the Jan/Princess half to keep it with MK & EP and not be a point to point course.  If they added the loop around World Showcase that would be great, but then where else could they cut to add that?
> 
> 
> I was thrilled with those ears, nice surprise when not expecting anything!
> 
> Yes, this would be great!  We pack the Nesquicks in our gear bag for right after, but I really wish they had it. People would probably haul off them in arm loads though.
> 
> But if it's hot than it will only be hotter as the race goes on.  5:30am works in clearing parks but also battling the sun/heat.





rteetz said:


> I’ve gotta admit I was expecting nothing so those Mickey ears were a big surprise for me. I do agree though that for as much as we pay for these races they could do a little more.



I am not complaining about the Mickey Ears.  They are a nice treat, I was just hoping for something more.   They had the big 5 characters at mile 20 for the 20th, they couldn't have done something like that this year?   I'm not looking for much.  But, characters cost money and a picture of the medal does not, so that's what we got.   I could have taken a picture in front of that at the expo.




MarBee said:


> Hey everyone!  So it’s been about 5 weeks and I am on week 4 of C25K.   I’m actually doing better than I thought I would considering how out of shape I am! So I took your advice and bought a good pair of running shoes from a running store.  I have a morton’s Neuroma (pinched nerve) so she recommended Altras because there’s a wide toe box and “zero drop” (or at least I think that’s what the owner said.) I also tried my old Sketchers.
> Anyhow, I hate running in sneakers!  My feet hurt and I’m getting shin splits.  I do much much better when running barefoot- no foot pain and faster times.
> I have only been running indoors thus far, but I want to start moving to outside because the weather is finally getting nicer.
> Does anyone have any shoe recommendations for me?  I was thinking of trying the Fila Skeletoes or something like that.  Does anyone have/like them?
> 
> 
> Also, anyone have a good/quick fix for blisters?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Vibram 5 finger shoes might be perfect for you if you find them comfortable.  It's running barefoot with protection.



LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with upcoming races:
> 
> 05 - @Disney at Heart - Lake Hartwell Dam Run 10k (NG / N/A)
> 05 - @McNs  - Waiheke Island Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A)
> 05 - @PaDisneyCouple  Mr York Country Day School Greyhound 5k (26:00/ N/A)
> 05 - PaDisneyCouple Mrs York Country Day School Greyhound 5k (Finish/ N/A)
> 06 - @JulieODC  - Providence Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
> 06 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - USA Beach Running Championship 10k (PR / N/A)
> 06 - @Dis5150  - Silo District Marathon (5:59:59 / N/A)
> 06 - @Wendy98  - Flying Pig Marathon (TBD / N/A)
> 06 - @jennamfeo  - Spring Recycled 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 06 - @Kerry1957  - Great Western Half Marathon (2:33:00 / N/A)
> 06 - @avondale  - Frederick Running Festival Half Marathon (2:07:00 / N/A)
> 06 - @ZellyB  - Independence Half Marathon (2:11:59/ N/A)
> 06 - @Chris-Mo  - Independence Half Marathon (2:11:59/ N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! Hope yall have a great race!!
> If you need to or want to revise your goal... or if someone who isnt on the list would like to be added to the list just let me know. We look forward to hearing about how your race goes this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I believe the race list to be current as of the time of this post. If you see something missing please let me know. ALSO, when marathon registration opens this year I will create a January for them and any other races yall may be doing at that point for January. The 2019 races in Feb. or later will be added at a later date.


Good luck everyone!



MarBee said:


> Thank you for such a kind reply!
> 
> So I am two sneakers into finding my right shoe.  How many do most people have to go through before finding the right fit?
> 
> I’m hoping these skeletoes work for me and third time is the charm!



I think you will find that shoes are never really an easy thing.  You may find a shoe that works perfect and then they change it for the next model and you have to start all over again.   I LOVE Asics Nimbus 17's in neon green.  They feel different than the other colors for the same model.  I bought as many pair as I could find last year because the 18's didn't feel comfortable.   I tried on the 19's which are better so I bought a pair.  I haven't run in them yet though because I still have 17's so who knows how they will work out.  Point is, if you find a pair you love, stock up!


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Kerry1957

[QUOTE="So I am two sneakers into finding my right shoe.  How many do most people have to go through before finding the right fit?
I’m hoping these skeletoes work for me and third time is the charm![/QUOTE]

As others have said, shoes are so individual that it is almost impossible to recommend one for someone else without knowing them. The fact that you prefer barefoot is interesting and probably unusual.  I ran for awhile in Nike Frees which are supposed to be a sort of barefoot shoe. I'm a fairly big guy; 6'1". and 215 pounds, and when I went to buy a "real" pair of running shoes from a running store they were amazed that the Nike Frees were not causing all sorts of issues for me because they give such little support. I bought a pair of more supportive shoes which took a few weeks to get used to. I switched out the insert that came with the shoe with a cheap one from Amazon that gives more arch support and it worked for me. After the adjustment period I now prefer them.

So my only real advice is not to give up too early on the new shoes you just bought, but give them a longer try out, especially if you cannot return them.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Morning runners and afternoon runners, how early or late do you run? When do you prefer to run?

ATTQOTD: I am more of a afternoon runner except for weekends. When I have run lately, most of my runs start at 7PM or later. It is my hope to transition to morning runs in a few weeks to avoid some of the summer heat thats coming and to have more family time in the afternoons with my family.


----------



## Dis5150

FFigawi said:


> Sadly, most of the courses are duplicates of each other too. It would be a fun exercise to see how many different courses for marathon weekend races could be drawn up using the same start and finish areas.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that and the bars were RIGHT THERE!



This was going to be my answer. I think they should create a bunch of different courses and switch them up often. I know there aren't that many different places they could go on property but maybe reverse them once in a while? Or add in World Showcase before you go to MK on the "standard" half course? 

I also agree with the POT suggestions mentioned. And go back to more/smaller corrals. And definitely chocolate milk at the finish! And a doughnut.


----------



## KSellers88

@LSUlakes, can you please add the following races when you have a chance? (I apologize in advance, LOL). Also, I am not running the Mother's Day half, so that one can be removed. Thanks so much!!

Edited because I realized the other races interfere with my Disney trips and I won't be registering. LOL. 

May
12 - KSellers88 - Finish on the 50 Half (NG/NA)
26-27 - KSellers88 - Run Across Georgia (NG/NA)

October
14 - KSellers88 - 30A Half Marathon (NG/NA)

November
3 - KSellers88 - Wine and Dine 10K (NG/NA)
4 - KSellers88 - Wine and Dine Half (NG/NA)
17 - KSellers88 - Soldier Half (NG/NA)

December
8 - KSellers88 - Kiawah Island Marathon


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Sadly, I am an afternoon/after work runner. Which makes is super fun in the hot summer months.

@LSUlakes could you modify my goal time for my race this weekend? My official time on my March 4th, Little Rock marathon changed to 5:55:00 so I would like to beat that time. So 5:54:59?


----------



## Bree

QOTD:  I prefer morning runs.  Every now and then I have to squeeze in a run during another time of the day and I hate it.


----------



## Jules76126

I tend to run in the afternoons after work. Currently, I start anywhere between 6:00 and 6:30 PM. I do like that it is light out longer so I finish before it gets dark. On weekends in the summer, I tend to run in the mornings. I like to get it over with for the day, especially if it is going to be hot and humid. I doubt I would be motivated enough to get up at 4:00 AM to run in the mornings so after work is best for me.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Morning runners and afternoon runners, how early or late do you run? When do you prefer to run?


Typically I am running mid to late morning or early afternoon. Those are the best times working around my school schedule. I don't mind either time.


----------



## Capang

ATTQ0OTD: I prefer early morning, but until school is out it is early evening. Evening is ok, but I like starting the day off moving. Only 3 more weeks until my summer begins!!


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: Honestly, mid-morning is my sweet spot. 10:30 a.m. or so to be exact. But when forced between an early morning or late afternoon workout I prefer the former, even if it's effectively a night run.


----------



## Nole95

I am a morning runner.  Right now I get up between 5 and 5:30 to start my runs.  I much prefer to run in the morning, and then get on with my day.


----------



## Chaitali

I'm a bit of a mix.  I definitely run in the morning on weekends.  During Winter, I run after work on the weekdays.  In Summer, I transition to pre-work morning runs for weekdays.  Or if I have to do a post-work run in the Summer, I'll usually go with the treadmill.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am a lunch runner or an afternoon runner. We don't have street lights where I live, so morning running is not an option. I either run with my work group at lunch or as soon as I get home from work. It stinks in the summer with the heat, but it helps me get faster I guess. LOL


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Morning runners and afternoon runners, how early or late do you run? When do you prefer to run?


I am an evening runner during the week and like to run somewhere in the 6-8pm range, depending on the plans for that evening. On the weekends, any time is fair game!


----------



## Sanchez

With my work schedule I have to do early mornings as the end of the work day can be between 4:30 and 10:30 p.m. As of now the perfect schedule would be:

Monday: 5:30 a.m. swim
Tuesday: 5:30 a.m. run/lift
Wednesday: 5:30 a.m. run
Thursday: 5:30 a.m. swim
                6:00 p.m. run (track)
Friday: 5:30 a.m spin/lift
Saturday: 7:00 a.m swim/long cycle/short run
Sunday: 7:00 a.m. long run/cycle

It rarely works out but I try to adjust. Race weeks, both pre and post, will significantly alter the schedule. Of course, family obligations and exhaustion factor in.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Morning runners and afternoon runners, how early or late do you run? When do you prefer to run?



I do my mid-week runs in the evening and try to get out the door for them as soon as I get home to minimize how late DW has to wait for dinner.  That generally means heading out 6:00-6:15 which can get pretty hot from May-October around here.  It's better than trying to run after dinner, though.


----------



## PrincessV

Keels said:


> So - when you run on vacation or when you're out-of-town, how do you generally pick your route?


Timely question, as I was just thinking about how/when/where to fit in some runs during my summer vacation! At WDW, I'll likely just use a treadmill: I don't need any additional heat stress during a week when I'm getting overheated every day just going to the parks. And on the drive portion of a road trip, I'll use hotel treadmills because it'll be after dark. Once at my friend's house, I used Runkeeper's create a route tool to look at her neighborhood, see where sidewalks are, measure distance, and get a feel for potential scenery.



MarBee said:


> Does anyone have any shoe recommendations for me?  I was thinking of trying the Fila Skeletoes or something like that.  Does anyone have/like them?


I recommend going back to the store that fitted you in the Altras and tell them your concerns - they should be able to use that info to guide you toward another option. I don't know anything about the barefoot-ish shoe options, so I can't make suggestions, but I will say that you may find you do prefer some shoe beneath you as you get into higher mileage on pavement.



> Also, anyone have a good/quick fix for blisters?


Once you have the blister, you just need to let it heal. Blister bandaids can be helpful. But for prevention, I swear by 2 Tom's Sport Shield roll-on - I use it on my one blister-prone toe, as well as anywhere I tend to get chafing.



LSUlakes said:


> I wish I had more than one like to give for this suggestion! Whole chocolate milk is the GOAT post race... ICE COLD.


Yes, the ice cold part is key!! You just know rD would serve it warm, lol!



MarBee said:


> So I am two sneakers into finding my right shoe.  How many do most people have to go through before finding the right fit?


Some more than others... I may or may not be at into triple digits lol! Here's the thing: once you find THE SHOE!, chances are the manufacturer will change it up and the next version won't work for you, and you'll need to start the search again, and/or your form/needs will change over time and the shoe that worked previously will no longer be the right match for you, and the search begins again. It's a rare and lucky runner who is able to wear the same shoe in all of its versions, year after year.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I try to be a morning runner, but as I get older,  getting up really early seems to be getting more and more difficult.   I try to time my runs to be finished by 5:30am during the week, so that means hitting the streets between 4 and 4:30, based on the planned workout.    I will run occasionally in the evening time.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Morning runners and afternoon runners, how early or late do you run? When do you prefer to run?


ATTQOTD: I do both mornings and evenings... I dislike early morning runs, but I live in FL, so it's a necessary evil for half the year to avoid heat stroke. I like to start just before sunrise, as the humidity lifts and the sea breeze kicks up for an hour or so after sunrise. That's only on weekends. Weekdays, I run after work, so around 6:30-7:30pm.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Morning runners and afternoon runners, how early or late do you run? When do you prefer to run?


I'm a mid-morning runner for all seasons.  Just not liking the 82 degrees at 10:00 AM in CT today.  I think we skipped spring and went right to summer!  Oh well!  It's always something.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I am all over the place.  I prefer to get my running done early in the morning because I like to get it over with.  I will procrastinate and not do things if I leave them until later in the day.  It's cooler in the morning, and fewer people are out and about and it's nice and peaceful. 

That being said... I haven't actually run early morning in quite a long time.  For about a year and a half, I've been doing 2-3 of my weekly runs with my running group, and we run at 6:00 on Wed (and when we did 3 times last fall for HM training, 6:00 on Mondays too), and 8:30 on Saturdays, which is a little late for my tastes.  We'll move it up to 8:00 probably soon-ish, as it gets warmer, but it's still late.   I'd rather start like 6:00 or 6:30.  And when I'm running on my own, in the winter and early spring, it's cold, so my runs tend to be somewhere between late morning and early afternoon when it's not so cold.  I live within half a mile or so of the public high school, public middle school, one public elementary school, and one private K-12 school, plus it's right off a very well traveled commuter road and road to our largest state university which is about 3 miles away.  There are certain times that there is a lot of traffic.  Morning runs I prefer to be started well before the high school/middle school traffic starts up (they start at 7:30, so I need to be out of that area before about 7:00-7:10).  And if it's an early afternoon run in the winter, I need to be out of that area before 2:30.

Now that it's finally not cold, I can go back to earlier mornings on my own, but now I'm used to sleeping in.   But I am supposed to do 6 tomorrow and 10.5 (eeeek) Saturday, so I really need to do that 6 as early as possible.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: The most convenient time for me is mid morning when all the kids are in school. I will probably switch to early mornings once the summer hits and preschool is done for the school year.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: I definitely prefer mornings.  I used to think I ran pretty early.  I usually start around 6am, but have started around 5am for some longer runs.  But I'm no match for @gjramsey!


----------



## Sailormoon2

*QOTD: *Morning runners and afternoon runners, how early or late do you run? When do you prefer to run?

I definitely prefer to run in the mornings and the earlier the better, but only get to do that on Sat or Sun and typically head out by 7:30am at the latest. So afternoon's after work are my second choice. That means usually by 4pm at the latest.


----------



## gjramsey

cburnett11 said:


> ATTQOTD: I definitely prefer mornings.  I used to think I ran pretty early.  I usually start around 6am, but have started around 5am for some longer runs.  But I'm no match for @gjramsey!



I really don't like the ones where Strava labels it a "Night Run" because you started before 4am!    I had too many of those during the last training cycle!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Morning, as soon as the sunlight/temperature allows. If I miss a morning run, I will try to make it up in the afternoon. For me, if it doesn't happen early, it's generally not going to happen.

I am a morning person and morning also fits in with my work schedule.


----------



## Kerry1957

ATTQOTD: Just like @OldSlowGoofyGuy  morning, as soon as the sunlight allows. Anything much later and family, work, and other obligations start competing for my running time.

@LSUlakes  after consultation with @DopeyBadger could you change my goal for this Sunday's HM to 2:35? Thanks!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Like @OldSlowGoofyGuy just said, if it doesn't happen early, it's generally not going to happen, except it still has to happen, and I am just scrambling to make it work at that point. 
My first alarm goes off at 4:46am on the weekdays and 6:30am on the weekends. I usually snooze for 20 minutes while telling myself all the mantras that get me out of bed. Sometimes I can snooze more depending on what is on the schedule and if I want to run near my house or drive to the track or island. As the summer creeps in, I am going to have to make sure (especially on the weekends) that I get my workouts out of the way early otherwise I might melt and die.


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  I try to be a morning runner, but as I get older,  getting up really early seems to be getting more and more difficult.   I try to time my runs to be finished by 5:30am during the week, so that means hitting the streets between 4 and 4:30, based on the planned workout.    I will run occasionally in the evening time.



This is also what it will take for me to run in the morning, and when longer midweek runs start I may have to set the alarm for a time starting with a 3:XX AM. I currently wake up a 5:45 AM to bring kids to school and get to work for 7:30. I just got to get to bed earlier to make that early morning wake up not so bad. 



PCFriar80 said:


> I'm a mid-morning runner for all seasons.  Just not liking the 82 degrees at 10:00 AM in CT today.  I think we skipped spring and went right to summer!  Oh well!  It's always something.



isn't 80's spring weather? We are about at the same temp today, but I think a front is moving through Saturday which will make it feel nice around here, but should cool things off in the north much more than here, or as things have been going 12" of snow lol.


----------



## cavepig

Morning runner here & luckily I can schedule stuff around that most the time.  If I can't run in the morning then it won't happen most likely.  I've done a few afternoon runs here & there but always feel like crap.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *isn't 80's spring weather?* We are about at the same temp today, but I think a front is moving through Saturday which will make it feel nice around here, but should cool things off in the north much more than here, or as things have been going 12" of snow lol.



Nope!  Not in this neck of the woods.

Average daily temperatures in May
*High °F* *Low °F* *Place*
71             48            Hartford
69             44            Mansfield Hollow Lake


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: My running schedule is all over the place, depending on the day.

Monday/Wednesday/Thursday  - When I run in these days, if I run in the morning, I need to be on the road by 4:30 and can run for about 30 mins.  If I’m running more than 2.5-3 miles I have to run after work and it’ll be about 6 PM.  I take a good amount of these days off.

Tuesday - I work from home and run on my lunch hour.  I’ll sometimes make Tuesday a double run and will also run again after work about 4:30 or so.

Friday - No work and i’ll generally run in the late morning, around 10 or early afternoon around 2 or 3.

Saturday - I’ll generally run in the late morning, around 10.

Sunday - Amy long run day.  I start running between 7-8 AM.


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> isn't 80's spring weather?


Hah, no, not in New England.  I was just scraping ice off my car like 2 weeks ago.  

Actually it was still like in the 30's earlier this week even!  Last night when my group went running it was still 87 at 6pm.  I don't know what I was thinking, but I didn't carry any water, and I was seriously parched.  We cut our run short partly due to heat because no one is ready for 87 degrees yet, partly due to a miscalculation on the part of someone as to how many laps of a neighborhood we were supposed to do to get 4 miles total.  Then we all stood in line for an hour to get an ice cream and luckily we did cut our run short because the ice cream place started closing the windows about 5 mins after we finally got our cones with about 50 more people still standing in line.


----------



## KingLlama

ATTQOTD: When I started running, I went early in the morning for one simple reason....I didn't want my neighbors watching me run. I was a new runner, 80 pounds heavier, and I was just really, really self-conscious. Over time, I realized the same thing that previous posters mentioned....if it doesn't happen early, it ain't happening. So now I PREFER morning running, just to A)knock it out, and B)set a healthier tone for the rest of the day. When I run in the morning, I eat better for the rest of the day, use the stairs more, etc. It sets the tone.

Having said that, I'm also kind of a night owl. I love staying up late watching games, etc. So that makes those 4:30 a.m. wake-up calls tortuous. I need to find a happy medium.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Morning runners and afternoon runners, how early or late do you run? When do you prefer to run?



Definitely in the morning. It's way too hot in the afternoon to even think about it.


----------



## Keels

LOL - define “morning”.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> LOL - define “morning”.



Two hours after you go to bed


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Morning runners and afternoon runners, how early or late do you run? When do you prefer to run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am more of a afternoon runner except for weekends. When I have run lately, most of my runs start at 7PM or later. It is my hope to transition to morning runs in a few weeks to avoid some of the summer heat thats coming and to have more family time in the afternoons with my family.



I prefer anywhere from 10am-2 pm.  But, I have a job so that makes it hard.  I have run as early at 5:00 am and as late as 11pm.  But typically, as of late, I run around 8:30pm.  I may start moving it to before work now that the sun is up sooner and warmer temps are back.  It's easier to fit in when I am running outside as opposed to driving to the gym.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: My idea of a morning run is more like 1030 because I struggle to get going. I prefer to run in the evenings as the humidity is lower and it says light long enough. So about 7pm.


----------



## Miranda

Waiting2goback said:


> I prefer anywhere from 10am-2 pm.  But, I have a job so that makes it hard.


This is one thing I love about my job.  I work from home and my boss is pretty flexible, so I can pretty much go work out whenever it is convenient for me, as long as I don't have a meeting or something (and I don't usually have meetings, I'm not a meeting person).  It is one of the great perks of my job.


----------



## kleph

here in texas, come july early will mean "finish by sunup." that's tricky for long runs but i have a couple courses that offer some shade to buy another hour or so of relative survivability. one BIG problem i've encountered with weekend runs now i'm back close to the city center is if you don't get out there at o'dark thirty, you'll be battling the crowds. saturday is the worst but sunday gets rough as well if you wait too long to get out the door.


----------



## LSUlakes

kleph said:


> here in texas, come july early will mean "finish by sunup." that's tricky for long runs but i have a couple courses that offer some shade to buy another hour or so of relative survivability. one BIG problem i've encountered with weekend runs now i'm back close to the city center is if you don't get out there at o'dark thirty, you'll be battling the crowds. saturday is the worst but sunday gets rough as well if you wait too long to get out the door.



I know exactly what you mean. Those longer runs during the summer need to be done by 7:30AM instead of starting at that time lol.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Two hours after you go to bed



I DID finish my runs before 9 yesterday and today. And that’s a.m., not p.m. ... any later than that and I’m  cutting into prime NOLA drankin’ time.


----------



## Novatrix

Bless all you morning people! Unless the house is on fire, there's a red eye flight, or someone's life is counting on it I am *not* getting up before 6 am. 

ATTQOTD: Can night runners answer? I tend to run in the evening as a wind down activity, typically on the treadmill with whatever show I happen to be binge watching at the time. Depending on when I get home, this can be as early as 6pm or (as was the case one weekend) as late as 11pm when I needed to get a 20 mile run in (got done at ~3:30 am).


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: It depends. 

I really like to go before sunrise, all is so quiet then wakes up. Plus, it means that I have already accomplish something while others are sleeping, it feels great.

I also like going at lunch on workdays. It means that I can go on the mountain or by the river. Sometimes with friends. And in winter, that is when there is light.

Evening and afternoon are when DD and DH come or it is a good opportunity to fit a training without too much impact on work. For the latter, I usually run from the train station to home while DH picks-up the DD and starts dinner.


----------



## Keels

Novatrix said:


> ATTQOTD: Can night runners answer? I tend to run in the evening as a wind down activity, typically on the treadmill with whatever show I happen to be binge watching at the time. Depending on when I get home, this can be as early as 6pm or (as was the case one weekend) as late as 11pm when I needed to get a 20 mile run in (got done at ~3:30 am).



I don’t run at night when I’m at home because I’ll probably get mugged, but I do run at night when I’m at my parents’ house in Orlando - generally between 11 pm and 2 am. 

I’ll have to change my normal path when I’m back in June because during my last day run, I came across an alligator on the lakefront path and had to #nope the Hell right outta there.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
Well when I start running again I am sure I will fall into my regular routine which is to think/wish I am an early morning runners but hit the snooze too many times and have to run at night after the kids are i bed.  Then I stay up to late - rinse and repeat...

I do manage to pull off an early morning run on the weekends, either Saturday or Sunday I try to get out for my long run early enough to be home for family brunch.  Good luck to everyone racing this weekend!


----------



## PrincessMickey

ATTQOTD:

I work graveyards so my morning runs are actually afternoons runs. As it starts warming up I will transition to my evenings when I get off which is actually mornings. Not sure how that will work on my weekends though. Depending on weather it may be a morning run followed by a nap as I adjust my weekend schedule a bit to be more amongst the living or it will be an afternoon/late morning run.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD

During the week I love running early but bed usually wins, meaning I run either straight after work if home early enough or once dinner and family duties are done, so after 8:30pm. 

Weekends I aim to be out the door by 8am. If I miss that window it can be tough getting something in as weekends are busy and by the time we’ve finished activities fir the day I don’t feel like running.

The evening runs are only recent and I’m surprised how much I enjoy them. I do need to be careful with what I have for dinner and to not eat the kids leftovers. And of course no beersies or winesies which is good and bad, depending on the day!


----------



## JulieODC

I usually run around 11am-12pm during my lunch break. Otherwise, morning. Rarely in the afternoon after work. And NEVER at night.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Miranda said:


> This is one thing I love about my job.  I work from home and my boss is pretty flexible, so I can pretty much go work out whenever it is convenient for me, as long as I don't have a meeting or something (and I don't usually have meetings, I'm not a meeting person).  It is one of the great perks of my job.



I recently got promoted and my new job will allow me to work from home two days a week when I finish training, I'm hoping it will start next month.   This will be a huge help because I can run in the morning when I am normally driving to work.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## jmasgat

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 320470



Hmmmmm........I'm thinking about breakfast. (But first, a run)


----------



## Waiting2goback

jmasgat said:


> Hmmmmm........I'm thinking about breakfast. (But first, a run)



I think of breakfast at Boma everyday.


----------



## LSUlakes

*Fun Friday QOTD: *Tell us about a favorite character or scene from any of the Star Wars films.






ATTQOTD: It's a difficult decision to be made, but I'm going to go with Cantina Bar Scene. A lot of interesting things taking place there.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I don't really have a favorite scene. I'm a traitor to my generation and like a lot of the newer films but I don't have a favorite scene. Spaceballs though, tons of favorite scenes.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Tell us about a favorite character or scene from any of the Star Wars films.



Slipping in to my bullet-proof vest....I'm not a Star Wars fan, so will pass on this week's Fun Friday QOTD.  Totalloff topic but I'm more of  Lost in Space fan......


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD: *Favorite scene...without giving away any spoilers, the fight scene in Snoke's chamber from "Last Jedi" might be my favorite all-time "Star Wars" scene. Thrilling and beautiful.

Favorite character: The stormtrooper in the background who accidentally banged his head in the control room doorway back in "New Hope".


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Tell us about a favorite character or scene from any of the Star Wars films.



https://www.starwars.com/video/arent-you-a-little-short


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Tell us about a favorite character or scene from any of the Star Wars films.


Chewie! 

So many great scenes to choose from.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: "These aren't the droids you're looking for."


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD: For me, it has to be the first 30 minutes or so of the original.  Even though I was 10 at the time, I still remember sitting in awe on opening night from the very start.  

I will have to go with Master Yoda as my favorite character.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
BB8 is my all time favorite charcter. I love that little guy! 
(Porgs are my 2nd favorite! Love them too!)

"Read them, have you?" "Page turners they were not."

I am actually really late to the Star Wars game and just started to like them a few years ago. The new movies have really made me appreciate the whole franchise! (I know SW purists are mocking me for this...)


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Uh oh, I am afraid to even answer...I've only seen one Star Wars movie completely...soooo I've got nothing.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: I'm a huge fan. Yoda is my favorite character. No favorite moment, but least favorite moment is retroactively the hiring of Rian Johnson.

My favorite Star Wars story comes from the original Knights of the Old Republic video game. Incredibly immersive storyline. The first time I played the game it was essentially an interactive 4-day Star Wars movie.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Vader, at the end of his Vader life, Ep. VI. ♥ Warms my cold, dark Sith heart every. single. time.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: I think my favorite should be obvious  followed by BB8 and Porgs.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Morning runners and afternoon runners, how early or late do you run? When do you prefer to run?



Other than races I rarely run in the morning.  When I do (maybe 2 times a year) it is almost always on a work trip.  I run after work (between 4 and 8) and *love* running after dark in the summers.  I find it extremely peaceful and am surprised more people don't do it.  There is no real reason to be afraid but make sure you have lights on.


----------



## hauntedcity

Does this guy count?


----------



## Sailormoon2

*Fun Friday QOTD: *Tell us about a favorite character or scene from any of the Star Wars films.
Anything to do with Vader is my favourite, but his initial entrance is the best scene-so EPIC!!


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: This is tough... but Clone Wars really introduced a lot of awesome characters like Ahsoka Tano and Asajj Ventress... Still I think my favorite character is Hondo Onaka followed closely by Obi-Wan Kenobi. Any scene these two were together in were hilarious!


Race Report:
Star Wars Dark Side 5k -1:33:27

So this was my 3rd rundisney race but the first I stopped for character pictures. DH ran with me and we did all the official character stops except one and even did one of the incredibly slow 501st stops. It was a lot of fun and we got a lot of cool pictures.


----------



## jennamfeo

But this one time I saw this clip of a storm trooper hitting his head as he was walking through a doorway and it was hilarious.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Attqotd:
> View attachment 320514


#NewProfilePic


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Chewy!!!


----------



## rootbeerkid

Favorite Star Wars Scene: New Hope, Binary Sunset. Luke is frustrated but accepting that his family needs him and the right thing to do is stay and help. His ambitions and desires are greater than his current circumstances. Luke's theme plays with an increasing volume. The suns are shown close up and perhaps he wonders what is out there past those suns and whether he'll ever know.  It's a beautiful and revealing scene in the development of Luke's character.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Tell us about a favorite character or scene from any of the Star Wars films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: It's a difficult decision to be made, but I'm going to go with Cantina Bar Scene. A lot of interesting things taking place there.



I was thinking of this the other day and I can't figure it out.  I love Chewy.  Combination of teddy bear and complete bad a$$.  But then there is R2D2 and Yoda.  Yoda digging through Luke's stuff in Empire with his little butt sticking out still remains funny to me.  An R2 is R2. 

Scenes, Rey and Kylo Ren's battle in the forrest at the end of FA is great.  Rey realizing in the chamber with Kylo Ren that she has power's is great.  Darth vader throwing the Emperor over the railing and killing him was awesome.   So many good scenes..


----------



## Miranda

It must be the beginning of summer training.  Just loaded up my Amazon cart with a new box of Huma (gonna run out before my HM), some Nuun, and a fresh stick of Body Glide, as the applicator part of mine popped out of the tube this morning after I turned it a turn to make it come out further.  I didn't realize it was almost gone!  Hopefully I can make it last through tomorrow's run, I'm going to need it as I'm already chafed up from today even though I put some on!  I have pretty much permanent chafing at my bra strap on the back through the summer months.... ouch.  

Today's run was pretty darn miserable-y sweaty!  T+D is temp + dew point right?  That was like 135 this morning while I was doing my 6. YUCK.  Tomorrow should hopefully be a tiny bit better... it's looking like it should be about 96 T+D when I start my run.  My group is running 90 min tomorrow, and I've got ~145 min to do (2.5 WU/6 @ HM/2 CD), so I'm going to shoot for starting about 70 min earlier than them, so about 7:15.  I better find what's left of my Nuun for my handheld water bottle.  Between the handheld and having some water back at my car when I finish up my pre-miles before the group heads out and the water stop we put out on the group run (the group runs an out and back), hopefully I'll be good water wise and not need to break out my Orangemud Single Barrel.  I really wish I could get that thing to work better for me, it's pretty much ideal, it sits so easy on my back up high, doesn't bother me, easy to get the bottle in and out... except that it chafes me so badly under my arms.   I have an unused Double Barrel still with tags attached that I should probably just try and sell... there's no way I'm going to wear that one when I can't get the lighter Single Barrel to not chafe.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: 
Scene: Literally any scene with Han and Chewie 
Character(s): Han and Chewie


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Favorite characters are Han Solo and Chewbacca. Too many scenes to pick for a favorite but I loved the lightsaber scene with Snoke in The Last Jedi.


----------



## cavepig

Ewoks!   Porgs are pretty cute too.  I love Lando!    I have this thing for Jabba too & when he gets strangled it's pretty epic, that scene was playing on the big screen during the half in '17 even, way to get people to run faster!


----------



## Chaitali

Great question as I'm sitting on the couch working from home with Empire Strikes Back on the tv   My favorite character is actually from the tv shows and not the movies (Ahsoka Tano) and I have too many favorite scenes.  But one of them is the scene with Vader at the end of Rogue One.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Tell us about a favorite character or scene from any of the Star Wars films.



Hmm, I had to really think about this.  My favorite character is Yoda and I'd have to go with the Dagobah training Luke does in Empire.  It was a hard decision between that and the Hoth battle scene at the beginning of Empire.


----------



## JulieODC

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: Uh oh, I am afraid to even answer...I've only seen one Star Wars movie completely...soooo I've got nothing.



I’ll come sit over here with you.

I did just drive down to a providence to pick up my race bib for Sunday, and the Rhode Island highway department signs all said “drunk driving is the path to the dark side”


----------



## FFigawi

JulieODC said:


> I’ll come sit over here with you.



I'm sure @Keels will bring enough booze for the three of you


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  The opening credit roll of New Hope with John Williams music.  It just hits you and make you want to know what comes next.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> I'm sure @Keels will bring enough booze for the three of you


Her nicknames made me laugh so much!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Han Solo - of the Harrison Ford variety.  Not sure what I will think of the new movie.  Will I go see it, of course!


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: Favorite character - Chewie.  Favorite scene - I’ve been thinking on this and I can’t decide.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: Growing up it was definitely Princess Leia and I loved her and Han's neverending arguments. Now... see avatar lol. Jyn Erso. My favorite scene is her and Cassian in the hangar and the "welcome home".


----------



## flav

txdisneygrl said:


> ATTQOTD: Growing up it was definitely Princess Leia and I loved her and Han's neverending arguments.


This just reminded me that as a kid I had asked my mom to do my hair like princess Leia: Braided with a ribbon in and around my head (not on the sides). She must have been my favorite... Now, I don’t know. The family had a blast posing with Chewbacca.


----------



## DIS-OH

Totally a Yoda fan here...


----------



## camaker

Miranda said:


> It must be the beginning of summer training.  Just loaded up my Amazon cart with a new box of Huma (gonna run out before my HM), some Nuun, and a fresh stick of Body Glide, as the applicator part of mine popped out of the tube this morning after I turned it a turn to make it come out further.  I didn't realize it was almost gone!  Hopefully I can make it last through tomorrow's run, I'm going to need it as I'm already chafed up from today even though I put some on!  I have pretty much permanent chafing at my bra strap on the back through the summer months.... ouch.
> 
> Today's run was pretty darn miserable-y sweaty!  T+D is temp + dew point right?  That was like 135 this morning while I was doing my 6. YUCK.  Tomorrow should hopefully be a tiny bit better... it's looking like it should be about 96 T+D when I start my run.  My group is running 90 min tomorrow, and I've got ~145 min to do (2.5 WU/6 @ HM/2 CD), so I'm going to shoot for starting about 70 min earlier than them, so about 7:15.  I better find what's left of my Nuun for my handheld water bottle.  Between the handheld and having some water back at my car when I finish up my pre-miles before the group heads out and the water stop we put out on the group run (the group runs an out and back), hopefully I'll be good water wise and not need to break out my Orangemud Single Barrel.  I really wish I could get that thing to work better for me, it's pretty much ideal, it sits so easy on my back up high, doesn't bother me, easy to get the bottle in and out... except that it chafes me so badly under my arms.   I have an unused Double Barrel still with tags attached that I should probably just try and sell... there's no way I'm going to wear that one when I can't get the lighter Single Barrel to not chafe.



I had the same problem with the Single Barrel strap set up. It was just never comfortable under my arms. Have you looked at their Vest Pack (VP) versions?  Adding the front pockets completely relocates the straps and I find it extremely comfortable. 

If you’ve still got the one with tags, give Orange Mud a call and see if they’ll exchange it for a Vest Pack, even if you’re past a return window. I’ve found them very accommodating and easy to work with. 

Alternatively, I love their Gear Vest 1L. It’s small and comfortable and holds plenty of water for short to medium runs.


----------



## beatlecat42

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Morning runners and afternoon runners, how early or late do you run? When do you prefer to run?



Not a morning person.  At all.  For anything.



LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Tell us about a favorite character or scene from any of the Star Wars films.



"Mos Eisley spaceport.  You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy.  We must be cautious."

(seriously, though, all of the original trilogy.  Loving the new ones, too.  Leia has always been a favorite, but Holdo made my life.  Between Last Jedi and Ellie Sattler from Jurassic Park (aka the greatest movie ever made), I want to be Laura Dern when I grow up.)

And Greedo never shot Han.


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> I had the same problem with the Single Barrel strap set up. It was just never comfortable under my arms. Have you looked at their Vest Pack (VP) versions?  Adding the front pockets completely relocates the straps and I find it extremely comfortable.
> 
> If you’ve still got the one with tags, give Orange Mud a call and see if they’ll exchange it for a Vest Pack, even if you’re past a return window. I’ve found them very accommodating and easy to work with.
> 
> Alternatively, I love their Gear Vest 1L. It’s small and comfortable and holds plenty of water for short to medium runs.


I'm a little worried about the Vest Pack with it's front straps due to it going across my lady chest, but maybe it would be ok.  I am definitely outside the return window on the Double Barrel, I bought it about a year ago, but maybe I'll give it a shot.

I'll have to look at the Vest Pack and the Gear Vest.  The main appeal of the Single/Double Barrel, or the Vest Pack, was the removable water bottles.  I drink a lot when it's hot, easily going through 60+ oz in a run, and I liked the idea that I could refill the bottles at stores along the way (we don't have any outdoor fountains around here) or put Nuun in it without worrying about the bladder getting icky.


----------



## jmasgat

*Wixom Derby Day 5k race report*

So I've spent the winter since Dopey (mostly) following a 10 k plan as a way to stay running-focused.  It just ended and I decided to race to close things out. But for me, the 10k is the utkatasana (chair pose) of races......I have yet to make peace with it.  So I wimped and did the 5k instead.  The race helps benefit a charity involving horses and kids with cancer, so that's a good thing.

Nice day here, low 60's at the start.  Flat course through neighborhoods, and a head wind starting mile 2 or so. Went out apparently fast and then settled in, which I guess in retrospect meant slowed down.  Didn't see too many women in front of me and caught one close to mile 3, which was nice because nerves or whatever made my stomach flip-floppy. I decided that sub-25:00 was necessary (for my ego, I admit) and frankly, hoped for better. I ended up with 24:37 (way off a PR) and the women's win.  So overall, okay.  Guess this business about transitioning away from racing is going to take a little longer than I thought. Much like chair pose, and 10k's, I need to make peace with running slower.  Nice swag though .....


----------



## FFigawi

Well done!


----------



## Miranda

6 yesterday and 10.5 today closes out my last big week before my HM on 5/20.   I'm ready for some rest and an ice cream today and some more rest and some yoga tomorrow.


----------



## Princess KP

Princess KP said:


> ATTQOTD: Was hoping to PR my HM this Sunday but my toe has been hurting the past couple of days


PR’d my half this morning!! Had gone to see my physiotherapist on Thursday who worked his magic. 

So as I’m racing towards the finish line, this guy comes up from behind to pass me...barefoot. I had to do a double take lol. Like he had no shoes no socks on. Ran a HM barefoot! I get annoyed when the seam of my sock isn’t straight, couldn’t imagine running barefoot!


----------



## Novatrix

*Race Report: Broad Street Run - 10 miler*

It was a lovely day in Philadelphia as the country's largest 10 mile race kicked off. Runner's could not ask for better weather, as the start was in the low 60s and overcast, but despite the forecast there was no rain. Course was slightly downhill overall, with gentle rises and and falls, so was great for a fast pace. The start of the course is a bit boring in terms of both crowd support and scenery (although there was a gentleman trying to enliven interest by parading amongst the spectators naked in a bathrobe), but the true energy came once you reached center city and saw the crowds thronging along the main street and you ran past the capital building. Overall, the course itself was an 8/10 due to lack of hills, interesting historical landmarks and for the finish in the Naval Yard.

Mini-rant: What was not so great about the run was the corrals were a mess. My only other corralled races have been with Disney (halfs + marathon), but those were so much better organized compared to Broad Street. For starters, there were no volunteers preventing people from starting in whichever corral they felt like and a lot of people took advantage of it. I'd been placed in a slower corral as I'd estimated my time at registration based on an older half marathon, so I lined up closer to the front so I wouldn't be caught behind too many people at the start. To my astonishment, a group of women from an even slower corral lined up behind me and started loudly talking about how they were injured and probably going to walk significant portions of the race and how they hadn't really trained. Why line up then in a faster corral towards the front of it then?  Looking around at bib colors, there were quite a few others who decided to give themselves an upgrade to what corral they should start in. It was pretty obvious throughout the run as I kept passing people from earlier corrals that lots of people lied about their predicted finish time, this wasn't just a few people having an off day. Considering the number of people who take part in this run, and how congested it got at points, why risk getting trampled? And why don't the race directors verify proof of times?

Anyway, I did have fun seeing Philadelphia in a different way and finished in 1:20:38 despite weaving like a goalie all over the course to get around people. If I ever run it again, I'd switch my expectations to "fun run" instead of one I was trying to get a PR in.


----------



## JulieODC

I PRd my half today as well! 

I took 8 min off my last PR (from Tink a year ago) and came in around 2:05:30.
Thanks so much to @DopeyBadger for the training plan that helped me accomplish this.

Quick race review of the Providence Half - weather was overcast and upper 50s without humidity (ie perfect). The course was mixed - some nice sections, some not so scenic - and relatively flat, but a few loooong hills at mile 7 and 11 kicked my butt a little (my average pace dropped 20 seconds). My DH and DDs were able to cheer at a playground that was at mile 5 and 8, so super convenient. I’ve never had them at a race, so this was just awesome. 

Nice medal and T-shirt with the city skyline, excellent local and free beer at the finish (along with donut holes and pizza), well organized, easy parking, etc. 

My phone decided to freeze at the starting line when I tried to start the GPS app the race was using for tracking. And wouldn’t restart no matter what I did. I tried not to freak, but was sad about the prospect of no podcasts to entertain. BUT, literally as the gun went off, it magically turned on - so I scrambled to get the gps app going and my podcast restarted. And all went fine. Darn phones!!!

There was also a marathon option - it started 30 min before the half and shared the last 3 miles. I got passed by the lead male around mile 12 (but he was the only marathoner I saw on course).

Finally, there was a woman down at mile 12.8. She was with someone, and I flagged some cops who were around the corner, but I hope she’s ok. Not sure how to find out, but she’s on my mind.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH here:
Shameless plug for our Training Journal.  DW's Dark Side Half Marathon race report just went up.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/our-journey-to-the-dark-side-dw-race-report-5-6-18.3645885/

Highlighting something for everyone that she wrote:
Thank you to everyone on the DIS for your support and encouragement. Reading the race reports of others motivated me to set a goal and keep working towards it.

DW did a lot of reading in 2018:  Many of your race reports, trip reports, and @DopeyBadger plan summaries.  All these things inspired and motivated her.  This was her 4th attempt at a half marathon.  #1 was derailed by Mother Nature (half a half W&D 2015).  #2 and 3 by injuries.  And then #4 almost undone by another injury.


----------



## Wendy98

Quick Race Recap:  Flying Pig Marathon 2018

I don't usually have time to do these so soon after a race, however, my butt is happily parked on the couch (for the past 2 hours!)

I was very apprehensive going into Pig this year after the miserable Boston experience.  Today's weather could not have been more perfect (for me).  It was mid/upper 50s at 6:30 am start and only went up.  I like warm conditions.  For most of the race it was overcast and the sun made an appearance the last 5-6 miles (I don't even remember).

There are 3 different events starting:  full marathon, half, and relay (4 people doing the full).  It is easy to get caught up with faster people because you don't know which event they are doing unless you look at their bib.  As usual, I went out hard.  Cincinnati is a tough course.  Hills start around mile 6 and they can be rough.  Even when you think you are done with hills, they send you down so you have to go back up some overly steep tiny hill.  Course is beautiful--well most of it.  Half marathon breaks off around mile 8.5.  If you are ever looking for a nice negative split, do the half.  Last 4 miles are all downhill.

Anyway, I seemed to run with the same group of guys.  They weren't together, we just all seemed to have a similar pace.  We would all trade leads back and forth.  I talked to one guy off and on and a few others recognized me as last year's runner up.  I was in 5th place most of the race--trust me if you don't know, EVERY person tells you that.  I was fine with that because I was had a good race going and knew podium wasn't in the cards today.  There is one part where you run out and come back on a divided road.  As I entered I saw what I assume was 1st female.  Holy smokes was she flying!  I saw a male runner I knew in front of her and I know his pace which meant she was running in the 2:40s (note--she did win in 2:46).

I saw my husband and kids twice on the course and her the finish.  Love doesn't even begin to describe those moments.  I make sure to give high fives and smile (no matter how bad the hurt).  Around mile 18, pain and fatigue were becoming a little more apparent.  A couple of the guys I ran with were stopping and slowing down because something hurt.  I passed the guy I had been chatting with around mile 19-20.  My hamstring that bothered me in Boston was starting to give me a little trouble.  I just wanted to muster through the last miles and finish the best I could.

Because of the nice weather, crowd support was fantastic.  I high fived people, thanked volunteers and police, and really had a good time.  It was so great to be cheered on by groups of young girls--I hope I inspire them some way. You have no idea how different this was from Boston where I hated life.  You could have wrung my shirt out from sweat today instead of the icy rain 3 weeks ago.

My last 4 miles were a bit of a struggle, but coming down to the finish line was awesome.  They changed the start/finish this year (something else that gave me anxiety--don't change things!).  The last mile seemed to have so many more spectators this way.  Around the last 1/3-1/2 mile, the half marathon and full come together (although still separated by a barricade).  I crossed the finish line in 3:05:53 and 6th place (I got passed after mile 18? and man, this girl was flying.  I have no idea where she came from and how she was running so fast at this point.  I think she passed a couple other women ahead of me also).

I have been downtown 3 days in a row for Pig events!  Friday night, dh and older ds ran the one mile race.  Yesterday, all my kids did the 5k.  I paced my youngest (8) because he wanted to break 30 minutes.  He did it in 28:09!  My oldest PRd the 5k with 22:36.  And dd?  She just had a good time and wore her new donut compression calf sleeves.  She hadn't trained at all (my fault and my injury's fault) but still finished in 34:41.  I just love that they get excited as me about this weekend!

Some pics from today:



This was with maybe 1/3 mile to go--so excited to see my family one more time! You can see half marathoners on other side of street.
 



After the CRAP spring we have had, Cincinnati weather got it right today.


Because it is the 20th anniversary of The Pig, all full marathon finishers received a finishers jacket.  It's OK, but I prefer the one I got last year for 2nd place (last year's jacket is a really nice ASICS with Pig logo).


----------



## Kerry1957

*Great Western HM Race Report (Sycamore to St. Charles, IL)
*
So to misuse an old saying.... the headline was "Cleanup in Aisle (mile) 11".

Bottom line is I missed my PR by 2 seconds.

2 @&$%!*> seconds!

@DopeyBadger and I came up with a target of 11:51 per mile average (2:35 finish time) given the expected conditions (a bit cool and wet.) It rained for the entire 1.5 hour ride to the start line, but just before the start the sun came out. I din't like it at first because it got much warmer (mid 70s) and more humid than I expected. But I don't worry about things I can't control so off we went. The first 10 miles were right on plan; I averaged 11:53 with a low of 11:43 and a high of 12:15 (quick porta-potty stop). Although billed as a trail race the first 6-8 miles were run on a paved surface on top of the old railroad bed before turning a mixture of asphalt and dirt. Call it a bicycle path trail race. I often ran just off the path in the dirt because that is what I like and train on even though the surface was crowned.

Unfortunately during mile 11 I stepped funny on a branch (it was really more like a twig, but that does not fit my story line as well). I twisted my knee a bit but tried to keep hobbling along. I ended up having to walk most of the rest of mile 11 (13:01) and most of mile 12 (13:57). I was watching my watch and saying to myself, "damn, well there goes the @DopeyBadger plan" and then "damn, well there goes my PR".  At the 12 mile marker I decided to just run on it anyway and deal with the results later. Mile 13 was 12:06 and the 13.1 was 1:06, for a finish time of 2:39:10. I must of looked bad/pathetic/in trouble because as soon as I sat down in a heap 20 yards past the finish line a paramedic came over to check on me. (Full disclosure...when I told my wife I didn't think I looked that bad, she said I not only looked terrible but the paramedics almost always come over to check me out after my HM trail races).

It wasn't until I got home that I checked, and my PR is 2:39:08 at last fall's runDisney W&D HM. It may sound funny but I was not focused on the PR time but on the @DopeyBadger plan so I really could not remember the exact PR time while on the course.

So the good news...the @DopeyBadger plan not only worked, but worked extremely well right up until my self inflicted just-off-course stumble, and that has nothing to do with the merits of the plan.  I would have finished around 2:35 otherwise, right on schedule. Perhaps I just need to learn how to pee 3 seconds quicker if I just want to PR. Sorry.

Although I did not PR I'm calling it a statistical dead heat and I will feel better about it tomorrow. This is only my 6th HM and each one before has been a new PR. That streak could not last forever.

A huge THANKS! to @DopeyBadger for all his support.


----------



## McNs

*Waiheke Island Half Marathon Race Report
*
Waiheke Island is a 40 minute ferry from downtown Auckland. It is a place I know well - every summer holiday has been spent there, and is where my parents now live. I ran this race last year and enjoyed it, plus I've done LOTS of running in the area so knew what to expect.

Bib collection was a bit of a mess - most people had caught ferries across in the morning - and there was a big line when I arrived. To collect your bib and chip, you first needed to get your race number from a board, and this is where things got messy. People would arrive at the front of the line without first getting their number, and the people handing out the bibs and chips had their list sorted by race number only. There were a few angry runners and exasperated volunteers... I got my stuff with still 20 minutes to spare, so was fine, but I'm sure plenty of people missed the start.

The course is two loops, with the second loop including a nasty hill. Weather was perfect, overcast and mid 50s. I was close to the front so no issues with the start. Once again I went out faster than I should, but was feeling really good. I was keeping an eye on HR to make sure it didn't get too high, and consciously slowed down a bit to keep it in check. This resulted in being chomped a bit but payback would come later!

Once the first couple of kms were out of the way I settled in to a pretty good rhythm. The course was undulating (as expected) with a couple of nasty hills - one coming at the end of each lap (horrible at the finish) and a short sharp climb on lap 2 only. The second lap was where I was able to dig in - I was feeling good and hills ween't an issue for me as so much of my training is up and down. I got past a couple of people up the hill then really pushed hard down, picking up quite a few more. The chomping carried on for most of lap two, and with 3km to go I really started pushing. I still had to be careful as there is a nasty climb to the finish. I was starting to really feel it at this stage, and was relieved when I got to the congested finish chute. I crossed the line in 1:37:59, 2 mins better than goal and less than a minute slower than my PB set 13 years ago!

Final placing was 31/486 overall, and 5/42 for age group.

Post race analysis, I reckon I have a bit more pace in me. I wasn't completely destroyed at the end (though the last hill was tough) so will give some thought for the next race on what I should be aiming for.


----------



## Dis5150

I’ll post a race recap later but we are still in Waco having fun. Did not PR but happy to not die lol! Hot, sunny, no shade and only water (no Gatorade) available at the first 4 water stops contributed to a 5:58:49 finish. Threw up 2 times after mile 22 and then just walked after mile 24. Just happy to finish.


ETA: This was advertised as a “flat, fast course.” This is from Strava. Probably also contributed to my wanting to die!


----------



## LSUlakes

Congrats to all the races this weekend and thanks for your race reports!

*QOTD: *For those of yall who live in a mostly flat area and have a race that has a lot hills, how do you train for hills when you do not have them?

ATTQOTD: To train for hills I have a few options with only one being a good solution. Option one is to run on the treadmill, which I do not see a great solution. Option two is to run up and down the levee along the Mississippi river. The flaw here is the levee is only so high and wouldn't really prepare me for long hills. The same for the overpasses that are runner friendly. The last option is actually a great solution but is around 1.5 hour drive away. Plenty of long rolling hills in the country. I have trained here for hilly marathons and it worked well.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
I don’t, normally. When training for Pike’s Peak, we did a lot of extra stair workouts and extreme incline on the treadmill, but that’s 13 miles of non-stop uphill. We call the 20+. mph wind here ‘Kansas Hills’.  We have a few little rolling hills that I run on consistently, but other than that I just do my best on hills and try not to wear myself out. Oh, I also go to OrangeTheory and we do a lot of leg work and occasionally do extended runs at an incline, so that helps too.

ETA: The ‘little rolling hills’ around here only have 30-50 ft elevation gain. Most people  would probably call it flat.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Congrats to all the races this weekend and thanks for your race reports!
> 
> *QOTD: *For those of yall who live in a mostly flat area and have a race that has a lot hills, how do you train for hills when you do not have them?


For me it's the opposite.  I live in a hilly area so most of my training runs have a lot of hills, both good and bad.  Flat stretches are a bonus for me.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: My area is not really flat, but not really hilly. LOL. I am able to find routes that have both options. The route I run the most has about 400 feet of elevation gain, so I'll just repeat that loop over and over again if needed. I have never trained specifically for hills though.


----------



## Bree

QOTD:  I'm running the Smoky Mountain Half in September.  Um, hello hills.  I live in FL and it's flat as a pancake.  There is a running/bike trail through town that has a bridge that spans over a six lane road with a pretty steep incline.  I figured I'd run back and forth on that a few times.  I'm also planning on driving 50 minutes out to Clermont a couple times which has rolling hills.  It seriously doesn't look like FL out there!!!


----------



## GreatLakes

Ran my 4th Flying Pig half this weekend and my son did his first ever organized race at the Piglet the day before.  Saturday was a little rainy but pleasant and he had fun despite wanting go the wrong way the whole time and stopping to pick up everything he saw.  

The half was great as always and has again cemented in my mind why this is my favorite race.  Weather was a little warm (I like to race in low 40s) and a bit humid but this wasn't a goal race for me, just fun.  I took it extremely easy and just wanted to come in under 1:40 which I managed to do.  The energy in the whole city leading up to race day is great and they have so many events in addition to the Sunday races.  If anyone wants to see how a city should do a race weekend do Cincinnati.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of yall who live in a mostly flat area and have a race that has a lot hills, how do you train for hills when you do not have them?



We aren't mostly flat but we also aren't exactly hilly either.  There are no mountains at all and if you live in a hilly area what we call hills would make you laugh.  What we do have a few of are river valleys which have some decent (if short) climbs to get out of.  If you really need to do hill work you hit one of the river valleys.


----------



## SheHulk

Novatrix said:


> *Race Report: Broad Street Run - 10 miler*
> 
> Mini-rant: What was not so great about the run was the corrals were a mess. My only other corralled races have been with Disney (halfs + marathon), but those were so much better organized compared to Broad Street. For starters, there were no volunteers preventing people from starting in whichever corral they felt like and a lot of people took advantage of it. I'd been placed in a slower corral as I'd estimated my time at registration based on an older half marathon, so I lined up closer to the front so I wouldn't be caught behind too many people at the start. To my astonishment, a group of women from an even slower corral lined up behind me and started loudly talking about how they were injured and probably going to walk significant portions of the race and how they hadn't really trained. Why line up then in a faster corral towards the front of it then?  Looking around at bib colors, there were quite a few others who decided to give themselves an upgrade to what corral they should start in. It was pretty obvious throughout the run as I kept passing people from earlier corrals that lots of people lied about their predicted finish time, this wasn't just a few people having an off day. Considering the number of people who take part in this run, and how congested it got at points, why risk getting trampled? And why don't the race directors verify proof of times?
> 
> Anyway, I did have fun seeing Philadelphia in a different way and finished in 1:20:38 despite weaving like a goalie all over the course to get around people. If I ever run it again, I'd switch my expectations to "fun run" instead of one I was trying to get a PR in.


I ran this yesterday and admit to being one of the people who was in the wrong corral. It was by accident I swear! I was supposed to be in yellow, so I entered the barriers where there were yellow flags and walked forward where there were a bunch of others in yellow bibs. OK this must be the place. I was standing around for about a half hour when a woman sidled up to me and whispered, "It's ok, I snuck in here too." I was so offended, like Excuse me, Madam, I am definitely in the correct corral. The guy she was with had a gray bib on and informed me that, Actually, this was the gray corral. When I entered at the yellow flags I was supposed to move back, not like a runDisney race where you move forward. There was nobody there to tell you where to go. And there were literally so many yellow bibs in that corral already that I assumed I was in the right place. I had entered 1:40:00 as my predicted time, and the gray/yellow cutoff was exactly 1:40:00. Between that and my having already stood around there for a half hour, I decided to just stand pat. All of this to say, I agree, the corrals were a mess. I like to follow the rules and even I screwed up.

I didn't have to weave, I just slowed down wherever it was super crowded. But yeah even I, at a much slower pace (1:46:34; that 1:40:00 turned out to be ambitious for this day but it was an honest ambitious) passed literally hundreds of people who must have started way ahead of where they should have. In their defense a LOT of people seem to run this race who are not regular runners and I think people are just optimistic about how they are going to do. Tons of people passed me in the first two or three miles and I passed tons of people walking miles 7-10. Death march walking not Galloway walking. I don't think you need a proof of time for corral assignment, you just say what you're going to run. I'm sure a lot of people lie but add to that the people who are just overconfident and you get this situation.

I think if you do Broad Street as a fun run it's great. I kind of like being around a bunch of people who are running their only race of the year, having fun, whooping it up. But if you are going for a specific competitive pace (like I planned to, but it wasn't in me that day) that's not going to happen here despite it being a straight shot, very few tangents, and mostly flat or downhill. Unless you're an elite who can just dash in front of everyone else from the start.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of yall who live in a mostly flat area and have a race that has a lot hills, how do you train for hills when you do not have them?



The only options around here are parking garages, overpasses, and one or two small hills that are useful for 30-60 second repeats. And treadmills too, of course. I used one quite often when training for Comrades because it's easy to model the five named hills on one. Set the incline to match the road, set your distance, and power walk like mad.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  I don't and I feel the pain afterwards.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of yall who live in a mostly flat area and have a race that has a lot hills, how do you train for hills when you do not have them?


I’ve never really ran a race that has a lot of hills. Disney only have overpasses which I don’t consider a hill. My area is pretty flat. I suppose I would have to run near the school by my house which has a hill.


----------



## Jules76126

I live in a hilly area. Every run has some type of hill in it. So I love when I get to run on a flat route.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of yall who live in a mostly flat area and have a race that has a lot hills, how do you train for hills when you do not have them?



I have the opposite problem.  The area around me is pretty hilly.  Regardless of which direction I turn leaving home, I'm running uphill within a quarter mile.  I actually have more of a problem trying to gauge whether my heart rate stays within the ranges it's supposed to for a given run because there are so many uphill stretches that boost it.


----------



## PrincessV

*ATTQOTD: * I make hill training a part of my year-round cycle. The only hills I ever encounter in races are the overpasses at WDW, so it's not like I need to train for hilly courses, but I live on the Gulf Coast of FL: hills are a novelty! We have a large bluff between where I live and the Gulf, so if I run that direction, I get a big, long hill in that way. In cooler months, I'll do hill repeats on a bridge that ascends from sea level to 75' and is about a 1/2 mile long; up and over a handful of time is a great workout. In the summer, I do "hill" repeats on the treadmill. Aside from being fun, I feel like the hill training makes me a stronger runner.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I have plenty of small hills around me.  If I want large hills there a some that are pretty close and easy to drive to.


----------



## LSUlakes

Bree said:


> QOTD:  I'm running the Smoky Mountain Half in September.  Um, hello hills.  I live in FL and it's flat as a pancake.  There is a running/bike trail through town that has a bridge that spans over a six lane road with a pretty steep incline.  I figured I'd run back and forth on that a few times.  I'm also planning on driving 50 minutes out to Clermont a couple times which has rolling hills.  It seriously doesn't look like FL out there!!!



On one of our first times driving to WDW and we hit I75 south I was amazed at how hilly it was. I know they arent huge hills, but I was thinking it would be a lot flatter. Didn't feel like I was driving south in FL.


----------



## JulieODC

PCFriar80 said:


> For me it's the opposite.  I live in a hilly area so most of my training runs have a lot of hills, both good and bad.  Flat stretches are a bonus for me.



Same here!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  What is a hill?
I run in a fairly flat area and for the most part the races in my area are fairly flat.  If there are hills I think many people would sneeze at them as not being so bad.  However, because I don't do a lot of hill training, even the babyish hills tend to give me a bit of that lactic burn and fatigue.  I haven't been super good about adding in more than the usual 1.0 treadmill incline or on getting a lot of outdoors hill practice.  i can get some hills when I go into 6+ mile routes if I go one particular direction.

I do tend to try to PR flat Chicago races and not so much out of town ones.  And I tend to feel more pain when trying to PR up some baby hills but on fun-runs or times I don't care as much about I tend to walk maybe more than I should.

Also, what is a hill?

(Edited to add that my first experience with the Flying Pig and hills was eye opening and I that wasn't even on the hilliest of distances.)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I do almost all of my training runs from the end of our neighborhood road. One direction is rolling terrain. The other direction is more hilly, with the first half mile being the worst.

I always try to do the hill direction at least once a week. When I'm training for a hilly race, like Peachtree, I'll do it more often. Sometimes I'll go 2 miles in the hilly direction, or sometimes I'll do repeats on 'The Hill'.

And when I'm feeling particularly stupid, I do the hill repeats with a weighted backpack. I know this is not an approved practice, but it is such a confidence builder on race day.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I live in a hilly area near two river valleys. My morning neighborhood runs are nothing but hills, mostly smaller, but with 2 steep hills, one long and one short. My long runs I do on a flat rail trail, but I still need to go down (and then back up) a long, steep hill to the river to get to that flatter trail. I tend to dominate hills during races (lots of Pac-manning), but then people will sometimes catch back up with me on the flat parts.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I am dealing with this right now. Most of my runs on Strava end with a negative elevation gain. But I have a half this month in Fredericksburg, VA which has some rolling hills. Apparently the hill on mile 10 is a bit of a beast. Then I’ll have some hills at Peachtree in July. To help, I’m doing the highest incline on my treadmill a couple times a week. We have a city park with a “mountain” so I am trying to be better about going over there for hill repeats. There’s also several bridges in the area that a lot of runners do, but I’m terrified of bridges so I haven’t talked myself into those yet.


----------



## Keels

I run mostly along the Trinity River, and when the water is low, you can run down the embankment to cross the river and run up the other side. It’s pretty brutal, but effective.

We also have two “hills” nearby that get you down to the river:

Zoo Hill (which, surprisingly, is by the zoo):
 


And RadioShack Hill, which is downtown:

 

They both suck equally.

In Florida, I usually run down to the sports park in the neighborhood next door and run up and down the bleachers, but I really don’t do that as often because it’s just stupid.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: My neighborhood has a lot of hills and I have to run up a big one if I want to run outside of the neighborhood where it can be much flatter. I know they make me a better runner but I hate them sometimes.


----------



## roxymama

Also I am not too proud to admit that there are times when I am faster while speed walking a hill than jogging up it.  Generally during under-trained periods of my life.  In those times I try to convince myself that walking is helping my time.  And this is why I'm on board for #training.


----------



## txdisneygrl

I live in a very flat area and all of our races are flat. Any hills are pretty minor so the closest I get to a hill is the overpasses at Disney. Finally got back out for a run today. Punishing work schedule and then lots of horse show shenanigans have kept me out of it for a bit. Felt great to be out there again. 

@Keels I would never have considered running zoo hill. That would be absolutely horrendous. Is the water in the river that low right now?


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: One direction of my neighborhood is fairly flat, with the other direction being enough of a hill to make bicyclists walk up.  I was fairly confused from my running plan which in the later half has the note 'seek hills.' I'm still not sure what it means, the clarification I got was to make sure if I was on a treadmill it is set to a minimum of 2 incline, which is dreadful due to being constant.  

Burns Park 5K : after a week of vacation and no structured running (I did sprint from the hotel to DCA to make a FP after the kids were asleep!), we returned jet lagged and dehydrated but I was up unreasonably early so I biked over to the local elementary school where the PTO puts on a 5K & 10K fundraiser.  I chickened out and did the 5K, and was happy to have stuck to that one.  The race was really fun, about 1500 people and at least a quarter of them elementary students.  The neighborhood roads are in better condition than any of the other 5Ks run on bigger streets around town which I appreciate.  The teachers all wore tutus in school colors, kids in the neighborhood had drawn in chalk in the road, and lots of people had set their speakers out in their front lawn.  I was concerned that due to dehydration I would have a problem and not want to bike home, so I went relatively slow, and seeing that the on-course water was manned by kids for the 5K, and there really was not water, I was glad I went slow.  I think the 10K would have been better as they seemed to be better prepared by those runners made it by.  I will do this race again, it is the only 5K I have actually enjoyed.  It is also the slowest I have run clocking in at 38:21.

Running while traveling was discussed a page or two back.  I have had mixed results asking hotel staff for suggestions.  I will be returning to a place for work, and there are not sidewalks in the area.  Someone suggested strava heat maps for this.  As someone who is not on strava, I wanted to ask if this is a simple task to find a route, or is it really just a picture on unnamed roads as I can see publicly?


----------



## Disney at Heart

40th Lake Hartwell Dam Run 5k/10k: The day was beautiful. Last year had a low in the 40's and a 52 degree start, but this year started at 65 degrees and was probably 70 at the start. It was a little humid and partly cloudy though with a breeze coming across the water. Both races start simultaneously. The 5k starts on the SC side of Lake Hartwell, participants are bussed over, and they run across the dam into GA to the finish. The 10k starts on the GA side, runs down Hwy 29 across the Savannah River Bridge,  into SC and then across the dam back into GA. The view is breathtaking, and since 9/11 this is the only time each year that the dam is open for crossing. Top awards are throws with a picture of the dam woven in, and age group awards are mugs and a ribbon.  A great race, but as a disclaimer, DH is co-race director. It must be a pretty good race for many though, because it has been going on for 40 years now! We had almost 700 registered. and 600+ finishers.
I had my only "<1 hr 10k" at 59:00 last year. This year was 1:02:48. I started out way too fast on a downhill and chatting with 3 ladies who will be at W&D. Once we started uphill, I had to walk a good bit of it. I wasn't too disappointed since I have been slowing down with every run lately. I just love that I can still run!

Hills: There are some hills in my neighborhood and town, but I don't train on them enough.


----------



## Keels

txdisneygrl said:


> @Keels I would never have considered running zoo hill. That would be absolutely horrendous. Is the water in the river that low right now?



If you're familiar with Fort Worth -  I live over in Fairmount off Magnolia, so I usually leave my house, run across 8th and down Park Place to Zoo Hill. Down Zoo Hill and pick up the Trinity Trail right past the little train. Going down Zoo Hill isn't bad, coming up Zoo Hill (and then all the way back up Park Place to 8th) is pretty brutal.

The Trinity was pretty low when I was out there on Saturday down by the Clearfork Trailhead! Tomorrow is one of the days that I'll go park at Rotary Plaza and do eight miles out-and-back from the new bridge down to Clearfork Trailhead and back. I'll take some pictures of the river!


----------



## Wendy98

GreatLakes said:


> Ran my 4th Flying Pig half this weekend and my son did his first ever organized race at the Piglet the day before.  Saturday was a little rainy but pleasant and he had fun despite wanting go the wrong way the whole time and stopping to pick up everything he saw.
> 
> The half was great as always and has again cemented in my mind why this is my favorite race.  Weather was a little warm (I like to race in low 40s) and a bit humid but this wasn't a goal race for me, just fun.  I took it extremely easy and just wanted to come in under 1:40 which I managed to do.  The energy in the whole city leading up to race day is great and they have so many events in addition to the Sunday races.  If anyone wants to see how a city should do a race weekend do Cincinnati.
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't mostly flat but we also aren't exactly hilly either.  There are no mountains at all and if you live in a hilly area what we call hills would make you laugh.  What we do have a few of are river valleys which have some decent (if short) climbs to get out of.  If you really need to do hill work you hit one of the river valleys.


As a native Cincinnati, it warms my heart to hear you speak so highly of The Flying Pig.  You are correct, Cincinnati does an amazing job with Flying Pig weekend.  It is incredibly organized, really, really nice swag, lots of freebies (hello, P&G is a major sponsor), and something for everyone.  The expo is awesome and by far the best I have experienced (after Boston)--wish they were open an extra day (wallet is glad the aren't).  I love the course, hills and all. I am blown away how this race has grown over the past 20 years. When I started doing Boston in 2014, I thought my Pig days were done and I started doing the 10k.  I am so glad I am back doing the marathon.


----------



## roxymama

Wendy98 said:


> As a native Cincinnati, it warms my heart to hear you speak so highly of The Flying Pig.  You are correct, Cincinnati does an amazing job with Flying Pig weekend.  It is incredibly organized, really, really nice swag, lots of freebies (hello, P&G is a major sponsor), and something for everyone.  The expo is awesome and by far the best I have experienced (after Boston)--wish they were open an extra day (wallet is glad the aren't).  I love the course, hills and all. I am blown away how this race has grown over the past 20 years. When I started doing Boston in 2014, I thought my Pig days were done and I started doing the 10k.  I am so glad I am back doing the marathon.



I am not from Cincy and have only done two pig weekends, but I totally agree with Wendy about what a great race weekend and setup they have.  It feels kind of like a rundisney event in that most people are doing multiple races, or families are all running different events.   We were in Columbus this weekend and everyone was joking that we should drive down to do a pig event and then drive back up since we felt FOMO, but we didn't.  I think we 100% will be back next year if we can.  
Also, pig stuff is cute so that helps.


----------



## Novatrix

SheHulk said:


> I ran this yesterday and admit to being one of the people who was in the wrong corral. It was by accident I swear!



We were unknowing corral buddies.  I was lined up at the front of grey. 

It sounds like you made an honest mistake, I was more irritated at the intentional poor race etiquette being displayed. For example, the women behind me who very obviously knew that they were a) in grey corral (the flags were right in front of us and they'd talked about all the times they'd done the race before) despite yellow and pink bibs b) were planning on walking and still lining up near the front of the corral. I wasn't trying to say that the run shouldn't be welcoming to all ability levels, but I was taken aback at so many people being in the wrong corral since the run did have space on the registration page where they asked you to provide time results from a previous race.



> I think if you do Broad Street as a fun run it's great. I kind of like being around a bunch of people who are running their only race of the year, having fun, whooping it up. But if you are going for a specific competitive pace (like I planned to, but it wasn't in me that day) that's not going to happen here despite it being a straight shot, very few tangents, and mostly flat or downhill. Unless you're an elite who can just dash in front of everyone else from the start.



As you said, Broad street (and probably all other large races) should be treated as fun run, and it's a Philly institution for very good reason. It was wonderful to see all the multi-generational families out enjoying the run together, and heartwarming to see young people participating with the "Students Run Philly Style" group.


----------



## txdisneygrl

Keels said:


> If you're familiar with Fort Worth -  I live over in Fairmount off Magnolia, so I usually leave my house, run across 8th and down Park Place to Zoo Hill. Down Zoo Hill and pick up the Trinity Trail right past the little train. Going down Zoo Hill isn't bad, coming up Zoo Hill (and then all the way back up Park Place to 8th) is pretty brutal.
> 
> The Trinity was pretty low when I was out there on Saturday down by the Clearfork Trailhead! Tomorrow is one of the days that I'll go park at Rotary Plaza and do eight miles out-and-back from the new bridge down to Clearfork Trailhead and back. I'll take some pictures of the river!




I went to TCU so I am somewhat familiar.  I didn't run at the time though.


----------



## Keels

txdisneygrl said:


> I went to TCU so I am somewhat familiar.  I didn't run at the time though.



Gotcha! I live on the opposite side of Forest Park from TCU, over by the hospitals!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:

Mid Michigan is flat, so to get in hill work I drive to a park about 45 minutes away that offers really challenging hills and a loop course that allows for 18 miles.  It is a very tough run but is hilly not straight up elevation.  The other thing I do is head over to campus and run the parking structures.  At night they are pretty empty and offer a continuous uphill run by circling from bottom to top, go down the stairs and repeat.


----------



## avondale

* Race recap: Frederick Running Festival Half-Marathon, May 6, 2018 *

I ran the Frederick Running Festival Half-Marathon in 2014 as my first half-marathon, and it's still my PR of 2:07:16.

This race was not a top goal race for me because I just had a hard HM 8 weeks ago, and this time of year my job is pretty stressful and busy, so I don't get a lot of rest.  Even so, you never know what race day will bring, so I was thinking positively.

For 2018, I had requested and been granted a race-day pick-up of my bib.  However, when I got there, they didn't have my bib for some reason.  They gave me a new bib and number, which will be relevant after the race.

I was there 90 minutes before the 7:00am start, so I hit the port-a-potty twice and then at about 6:15am, started an easy jogging warm-up for 15 minutes or so.  I also did some dynamic stretching and made sure the shoes were tied right, etc.

I got into the starting area at about 6:45am.  There are no corrals - just signs for paces.  This race only has about 3000 runners, so it is not very crowded at the start and everyone spreads out pretty quickly.  In 2014, there had been pace runners, and I was hoping to start with the 2:10 runners, but I didn't see any pace runners this year.

We started on time.  The weather was perfect - mid-50s F, not windy, cloudy so no solar glare, and the rain that had come through overnight had stopped.  I wore my rain baseball cap just in case, and shorts and tank top.

My plan was to run a pace between 9:50 - 9:59 min/mile for about the first 9 miles and then see how I felt and if I could push it faster at the end.

The first miles went exactly to plan:
-Mile 1: 9:56
-Mile 2: 9:55
-Mile 3: 9:55
-Mile 4: 9:57

My breathing was good and effort wasn't too hard. I was killing the tangents, as the race has pretty good sightlines, so I could pick my path way ahead to hit most of them.  At about mile 3.5, I started feeling some pain below and slightly inside of my left knee.  This is an area that is sometimes sore after hard/long runs, but doesn't usually bother me while I'm running.  I can usually run through most things without a problem.

-Mile 5: 9:56

By about mile 5.5, the pain below/inside the knee got pretty bad and started feeling like it was going up and over the front of my knee.  It was getting bad enough that I couldn't keep from limping.  I've never had an issue during a run that has affected my gait, and that did kind of scare me.  I slowed it way down and tried to feel it out a bit.  I was hoping I wouldn't have to DNF, but on the other hand, I didn't want to do something that was really going to mess it up.

-Mile 6: 10:20

Very oddly and rather suddenly, at about mile 6.5, the pain almost completely went away to a typical you're-working-hard sort of feeling.  I accelerated back to my planned race pace gradually, and it still felt OK.

-Mile 7: 11:05

I got back on track with my planned pace.  I knew a PR (2:07-ish) was totally out of the question now, but possibly I could beat my previous HM time of 2:10-ish if I could push the last couple of miles.

-Mile 8: 9:53
-Mile 9: 9:48
-Mile 10: 9:53
-Mile 11: 9:51

Trying to dig deeper for the last couple of miles.  A little before mile 12, we were going up a long, gradual incline and I was trying to push. Breathing was hard. And then I started getting a little dizzy with dark spots in the vision and cold chills.  Well, that put a stop to the big push at the end, as I decided that I wanted to finish in the upright position.  Not sure whether it was dehydration (I had been drinking from my hydration vest of Gatorade) or heat exhaustion (in the 50s F with a tank top and shorts?), but something was going on.

-Mile 12: 10:09
-Mile 13: 9:59 

The race started right outside the Frederick Fairgrounds race track, and it ends with the last bit of the race going about 1/4 of the way around the clay horse-race track. Fortunately the track wasn't as sloppy as it was for the Kentucky Derby the day before!

Tried to get a last push on the track, but it wasn't happening.

-Extra bit: 10:11

Gradually made my way out to pick up water, snacks, medal, and cool State of Maryland race jacket. At least I was able to walk - I was a little afraid of what would happen when I stopped moving.

Texted my husband to see what my chip time was.  He said my time wasn't up yet, even though enough other times were that mine should be there.  I was suspicious that there was a problem because of my new bib assignment.  Before I left, I wanted to make sure I really would get an official time, and so spent another 30 minutes being taken from person to person to get to someone who knew what was going on.  Yes, because of my new bib number, my time wouldn't post immediately, but would be posted eventually when the timing company wrapped everything up. Annoying when the bib problem wasn't my fault.

Overall I like this race a lot.  The logistics are great for me.  It's only a 45-min drive from my house, and it's about 5 minutes from the highway exit. There is a lot of fairground parking that is very close.  A nervous Nellie like me, who gets there 90-min early, can park literally a few hundred feet from the start line.  They have a bag check, but who needs it if you can park that close?  Lots of port-a-potties, and a few actual flush toilets.  Despite my bib issue, I feel like they are pretty well-organized - and with my bib issue, everyone was willing to help me immediately.  Since I carry my own water, I don't use the aid stations, so I can't speak to them.  The course isn't the most scenic I've ever run, but it goes through historic downtown Frederick and does have some nice country scenery.  Not a lot of turns and not very hilly (unless you're a Florida flatlander).

I didn't get my official results until almost 5:00pm the next day.  My chip time was 2:12:52.


----------



## CDKG

*April Miles: *86.2
*2018 Miles: *302.9

April began with 10 days in Arizona. The sunshine and warmth felt amazing! I only missed one run due to a travel day and moved another due to an overnight trip to the Grand Canyon (AMAZING!) Other than that, I hit all of my miles and paces. However, my eating and drinking habits better resembled someone on vacation than someone training for an endurance race, LOL! After returning home, I ran a local 10-mile race. My time was on par with last year, no official PR.

My knee was a little cranky before the race, but it was not much of a problem during. However, shortly after it literally went on strike! The following week consisted of a lot of walking and mixed attempts at running. Fortunately, after seeing my massage therapist and chiropractor last Monday, it is feeling back to "normal".

May doesn't bring anything special (running wise). I'm just going to keep focusing on training for my June half marathon.


----------



## LilyJC

Great race recaps from this weekend!

ATTQOTD: I live in a pretty hilly area. I’ve been trying to brainstorm somewhere flat to do interval workouts, but I’m pretty stumped...


----------



## beatlecat42

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of yall who live in a mostly flat area and have a race that has a lot hills, how do you train for hills when you do not have them?



That's definitely not an issue around here...(the local neighborhood is called "Federal Hill" for a reason).  For reference, the Baltimore marathon, which goes through most of the city, has the following elevation chart...not the worst, I'm sure, but it's not pretty, either.

I'd like to think that living in a 3-story row home helps, but those hills still kill me anyway.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD another hilly habitant here - I have a 30’ climb just running the 150 yards to the end of my street. The 4 mile run I did tonight had nearly 300’ if climbing, and that was taking the flat route... Hills are great for base training but crappy when any speed work is required. I do like a flat run on the odd occasion I have one, usually when travelling.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Congrats to all the races this weekend and thanks for your race reports!
> 
> *QOTD: *For those of yall who live in a mostly flat area and have a race that has a lot hills, how do you train for hills when you do not have them?
> 
> ATTQOTD: To train for hills I have a few options with only one being a good solution. Option one is to run on the treadmill, which I do not see a great solution. Option two is to run up and down the levee along the Mississippi river. The flaw here is the levee is only so high and wouldn't really prepare me for long hills. The same for the overpasses that are runner friendly. The last option is actually a great solution but is around 1.5 hour drive away. Plenty of long rolling hills in the country. I have trained here for hilly marathons and it worked well.



Not an issue around me.  



Jules76126 said:


> I live in a hilly area. Every run has some type of hill in it. So I love when I get to run on a flat route.



Gotta love New England with all these hills.  



Keels said:


> View attachment 321133
> 
> I run mostly along the Trinity River, and when the water is low, you can run down the embankment to cross the river and run up the other side. It’s pretty brutal, but effective.
> 
> We also have two “hills” nearby that get you down to the river:
> 
> Zoo Hill (which, surprisingly, is by the zoo):
> View attachment 321135
> 
> 
> And RadioShack Hill, which is downtown:
> 
> View attachment 321134
> 
> They both suck equally.
> 
> In Florida, I usually run down to the sports park in the neighborhood next door and run up and down the bleachers, but I really don’t do that as often because it’s just stupid.



So @Keels where exactly are the hills in those pics?  

I'm just teasing.  At my old house I just moved from I had a few routes and I could stay pretty flat if I went straight on one.  I could take a left if I wanted to climb hills.  At my new house where I just moved to, we live at the top of a hill in either side of us.  So at the end of every run I do my "cool down" walking up a hill.  One hill is about 3/4 mile long and it is STEEP!   My zone 2 HR is 142-152 and I am usually at the lower end of that just walking up this hill.  It's brutal.  My goal is to be running up it by the end of the summer.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## cavepig

I live on a hill, there are hills no matter where I go so luckily I don't have to search them out to train on them.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you take break during your long run? If so how long does it last before you start running again?

ATTQOTD: I do, especially during warmer months. They are usually short, less than 5 minutes. I refill my water bottles, use a restroom if needed and then get going again.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you take break during your long run? If so how long does it last before you start running again?


Not usually. If I do it’s for the bathroom or a refueling stop. No extended breaks.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you take break during your long run? If so how long does it last before you start running again?


I'm not a good stop/start runner so will not take a break during my long runs.  However, if faced with over-heating, cramping or some other surprise ache, I will throttle it down and walk for however long it takes to remedy the situation at hand.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I stop to drink water and take a gu if the run is long enough (over 8 miles), if that's what you mean. I'm not so fast that I feel I need to keep running while I take in fuel. I walk for a minute or however long it takes to eat it. Usually every 4 miles thereabouts.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you take break during your long run? If so how long does it last before you start running again?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do, especially during warmer months. They are usually short, less than 5 minutes. I refill my water bottles, use a restroom if needed and then get going again.


*ATTQOTD: *Yep, the same for me. Refill a water bottle, use a restroom, pull over to stretch a tight spot. I also get breaks whether I want them or not thanks to very long streetlights. Just getting out of my immediate neighborhood can be an 8-minute cycle if I hit it wrong.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I try not to take breaks, but sometimes a short break for the restroom or more water is unavoidable. I find it's so much harder to get going after a break! Depending on the weather/time of day, I have also split runs between outside and the treadmill and it can be hard to get going again after switching mediums. 


Random Question... has anyone tried "Goodr" sunglasses?? Thoughts?


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you take break during your long run? If so how long does it last before you start running again?



Never.  Once a run starts, it goes to completion.


----------



## ZellyB

Well, I'm an interval runner, so we obviously have walk "breaks" as part of any run.  If it's exceptionally hot or a long enough run that would require a bathroom break, then yes, but otherwise we generally just continue on the run through completion.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: although my long runs may be much shorter than others here I can't stop once I start. If I do stop I feel like I'm starting over and I hate that feeling of beginning again.


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I try not to take breaks, but sometimes a short break for the restroom or more water is unavoidable. I find it's so much harder to get going after a break! Depending on the weather/time of day, I have also split runs between outside and the treadmill and it can be hard to get going again after switching mediums.
> 
> 
> Random Question... has anyone tried "Goodr" sunglasses?? Thoughts?



Never tried Goodr, but I have heard good things about them. I use Knockaround and absolutely love them. I'm so rough on sunglasses and lose them so frequently, but the price on these are good and they don't bounce on my head while running.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I try my best not to stop, because I like to use long runs as practice for races. If I do stop, I don't like to stop my watch because that makes me practice the timing of getting water, going to the restroom or anything else that could happen in a race.


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question... has anyone tried "Goodr" sunglasses?? Thoughts?


I have a pair... they're very comfortable, very lightweight, excellent lens quality! My only issue is that they're just a smidge too big vertically on my face: if I wear them with a hat, they get smushed down into my cheeks, which I find super annoying. I don't use them for running because I prefer my sleeker sports sunglasses for that.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I might downshift into walking if I need to, but I don’t do a full stop.  Not sure I could get myself going again.


----------



## Chaitali

I run/walk so always have walking intervals.  During really long runs for marathon training, I would stop for a bathroom break and to re-fill my water bottle.  I did stop my watch during those breaks but in the future I'll probably keep the watch running.  I feel I need to account for the time of the breaks in my total time going forward.


----------



## MissLiss279

run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question... has anyone tried "Goodr" sunglasses?? Thoughts?



Yes! I have three pair. I think they’re pretty good. They don’t slip, are cheap, and have so many different options. My first pair was “Iced by Yeti”. 

I have the same issue with wearing them with hats/visors, but every pair of sunglasses is like that for me. I just have to find the happy medium of the bill just high enough not to press down on the sunglasses too much, but I have successfully done this many times.


----------



## avondale

LilyJC said:


> Great race recaps from this weekend!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I live in a pretty hilly area. I’ve been trying to brainstorm somewhere flat to do interval workouts, but I’m pretty stumped...



@DopeyBadger told me to do T-pace runs on a flat course.  I went to the local high school track.  It's flat, but pretty darn monotonous if you're going to be there for a long time.  (Also, curiously, my Garmin told me one end of the track is 17 ft higher than the other, giving a pleasant sine-curve to my elevation graph.  It's hard to believe the track is really that tilted, but I got the same thing with two different runs.)


----------



## Miranda

ATTPQOTD: I live in northern New England, so there are hills everywhere. 

ATTQOTD: I do stop sometimes.  Like others, I am an interval runner, so there are always walking breaks, but right now I've also been coordinating my long runs with my running group's long runs, and my long runs are longer than theirs, so I start before the group starts, then meet up with everyone before we head out.  I've gotten pretty good at timing my pre-miles to end right at the time we're supposed to be meeting up to head out, so I'm usually only stopped for 5 minutes or so and I use that time to eat my first gel if the run is long enough and get my water bottle and stuff.  

I also do stop at the water stop that we put out to eat gel and refill my water bottle, and maybe retie my shoes (my shoes always get looser when my run goes on, like the laces seem just as secure as they were when I left but I think my feet deflate a bit  ), but I try and not dawdle doing that.  Never bathroom stops, though... I've never stopped to use the bathroom before during a run or a race, except at Tink when I had to spend so much time in the corrals before we started... I should have left the corral and peed again before the race started but I didn't want to lose my spot near the front of the back corral.  Before group running, I did used to pause to run into a convenience store or Dunkin Donuts 1-2 times per run to buy a water refill for my handheld bottle.  We don't have outdoor fountains, so I used to have to plan routes that would go past places selling drinks at the appropriate mileage points.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KSellers88 said:


> Never tried Goodr, but I have heard good things about them. I use Knockaround and absolutely love them. I'm so rough on sunglasses and lose them so frequently, but the price on these are good and they don't bounce on my head while running.


Oh boy! These are really cute too! (and making my decision even more difficult!)


----------



## Nole95

I'll stop to fill up water bottles on long runs, but that's about it.  Fill up the water and keep going.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> Do you take break during your long run? If so how long does it last before you start running again


I intentionally program a 10:1 run:walk interval for my one long run a week. This enables me to take in fuel more consistently and does not overly impact my times.


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question... has anyone tried "Goodr" sunglasses?? Thoughts?


Yes love my Goodr’s!

Dat Dank Basket Grass is my color


----------



## TheHamm

Question: I am traveling for work to a place I have been before, and there were no sidewalks near the hotel which had a broken treadmill.  The hotel staff have historically been unhelpful identifying other locations to run.  There is a local Fleet Feet which has a free evening group run.  The closest thing I have done to a 'group run' is a race.  I mostly want a route and if I am really lucky a bathroom or water fountain identified.  I am wondering if it would be weird to show up in hope that that they at least have a mapped out route with a trail or sidewalk.  Is it worth cutting my coworkers useless yapping after the meeting short to make the free run?

Alternatively, does anyone from MD know of a safe place to run near Gaithersburg?  I kept finding web pages about murders in Rock Creek park so I am a bit apprehensive of it.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATYQOTD: My whole city is a hill. All my races are hills. All I know are hills.

ATTQOTD: The only stops I do on my long runs are at stop lights. Otherwise, I am just trying to do the whole thing in one fell swoop. 

ATBQOTD: @run.minnie.miles I have been eyeballing goodr sunnies and have heard nothing but great things about them! I will probably end up getting some soon, but @KSellers88 those Knockaround sunnies are cute too. Ugh.


----------



## Chaitali

TheHamm said:


> Question: I am traveling for work to a place I have been before, and there were no sidewalks near the hotel which had a broken treadmill.  The hotel staff have historically been unhelpful identifying other locations to run.  There is a local Fleet Feet which has a free evening group run.  The closest thing I have done to a 'group run' is a race.  I mostly want a route and if I am really lucky a bathroom or water fountain identified.  I am wondering if it would be weird to show up in hope that that they at least have a mapped out route with a trail or sidewalk.  Is it worth cutting my coworkers useless yapping after the meeting short to make the free run?
> 
> Alternatively, does anyone from MD know of a safe place to run near Gaithersburg?  I kept finding web pages about murders in Rock Creek park so I am a bit apprehensive of it.



I often run the trail in Rock Creek Park with friends but I agree that I wouldn't do it alone.  How long of a run are you thinking?  There are routes on Fleet Foot's site and the Kentlands is a neighborhood area and I would think of it as pretty safe.  http://www.fleetfeetgaithersburg.com/resources/running-routes

If you're ok with running loops, there is a shopping center in Gaithersburg with a paved path (a bit less than a mile) around a lake that's nice and pretty safe because there are usually people around.  http://www.mapmyrun.com/us/gaithersburg-md/around-the-lake-at-washingtonian-center-route-55237648


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: I won’t stop during my long runs, barring a bathroom break. 

I have 2 pairs of Goodr glasses. They are fashionable, don’t bounce during runs, and best of all super cheap. $25 for the original style and $35 for the larger frames. I have the Donkey Goggles color (orange) and I wear them all the time.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I try not to stop.  I have a lot of "stopping for traffic lights" opportunities where I run.  So if it's just an easy day then I will hit pause on the watch if it's looking like an especially long wait.  Or I'll do the run down the sidewalk a little and come back trick.  For long runs I tend to let the watch run and just chalk it up to what a water stop or potty stop may do to my time (Or the eventual extra mileage of a race.)
I tend to carry water bottles and refill at drinking fountains and have been known to slow up when eating my goo shots.  But again, I'll just let the watch run and it shows in my pace for that mile...cause in a race I can't hit pause.  Even though I'd love to.
For blind runs I run in a one mile square around my neighborhood in the direction where I can make left turns and never cross  a big street.  I did that once for a 10 miler way back in the day.  Eek


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I never stop during long runs except for a bathroom break or the occasional crosswalk signal. 

@run.minnie.miles - I have two pairs of Goodr sunglasses and love them! Love all the colors and the prices.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I like to drink a lot of coffee on weekend mornings before my long runs, so it's inevitable I will have to stop for a bathroom break at some point, but other than that I don't typically take any breaks.


----------



## KSellers88

@MissLiss279 @PrincessV @run.minnie.miles @baxter24 @rteetz @chuckille and @jennamfeo, y'all are making me want to buy more sunglasses now. Just checked out their website, please someone stop me. Disconnect the internet or something!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

TheHamm said:


> Is it worth cutting my coworkers useless yapping after the meeting short...?



Does it even matter what the second part of the question is? The answer is Yes.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I do intervals, so yes and no.  On long runs I wear my hydration vest so I'm good to go; if I stopped and went inside the house I probably would not go back out.  Occasionly I will leave water on the porch just in case.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you take break during your long run? If so how long does it last before you start running again?



Nope. I don't count refueling and refilling bottles as breaks. They're more an opportunity for sweat to soak directly into my shoes so they'll make that lovely "squish" sound for the rest of the run.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD addendum: aka, "Why I Pause my App When I Have to Stop for Street Lights"... on one 20-mile training run, I had the worst red light luck, and most of our lights have cycles of 5 minutes or more. iSmoothRun tells me my total time actually moving vs. total time including pauses - and I clocked 40+ minutes of pausing for red lights. FORTY minutes! My pace data would be ludicrously off base had I not paused the app!


----------



## ZellyB

KSellers88 said:


> @MissLiss279 @PrincessV @run.minnie.miles @baxter24 @rteetz @chuckille and @jennamfeo, y'all are making me want to buy more sunglasses now. Just checked out their website, please someone stop me. Disconnect the internet or something!



Um, yes to all of this!!  The shopping enabling of the Dis strikes again!


----------



## LilyJC

avondale said:


> @DopeyBadger told me to do T-pace runs on a flat course.  I went to the local high school track.  It's flat, but pretty darn monotonous if you're going to be there for a long time.  (Also, curiously, my Garmin told me one end of the track is 17 ft higher than the other, giving a pleasant sine-curve to my elevation graph.  It's hard to believe the track is really that tilted, but I got the same thing with two different runs.)



Billy definitely told me to do the same, but I'm ridiculous and thought, "oh, it'll be just fine..." Not fun!   Today's T-pace session was much better on a different route, but still not quite flat. I do have a really nice high school track right near my house, but they aren't keen on allowing the community to use it. And my oldest would be mortified if I got busted for trespassing the year before she starts school there.

That's so strange that your track is tilted! Hopefully they don't use the location for big track meets! And good luck with your DopeyBadger plan! I'm having fun with mine!


----------



## TheHamm

Chaitali said:


> I often run the trail in Rock Creek Park with friends but I agree that I wouldn't do it alone.  How long of a run are you thinking?  There are routes on Fleet Foot's site and the Kentlands is a neighborhood area and I would think of it as pretty safe.  http://www.fleetfeetgaithersburg.com/resources/running-routes
> 
> If you're ok with running loops, there is a shopping center in Gaithersburg with a paved path (a bit less than a mile) around a lake that's nice and pretty safe because there are usually people around.  http://www.mapmyrun.com/us/gaithersburg-md/around-the-lake-at-washingtonian-center-route-55237648



Thanks!  I was wondering about Kentlands as I think it is the neighborhood I got lost in last trip and thought it was sleepy but looked nice enough.  I was hoping for 5 miles, but maybe I just figure out how to do 6.  Although if I run loops I can end at the theater for Infinity War so that has some appeal as well.... 



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Does it even matter what the second part of the question is? The answer is Yes.


One of the greatest skills I learned in grad school was sitting through seminars and looking completely engaged and then asking a question at the end.  This has served me well as it allows me to tolerate (not enjoy!) the useless yammering.


----------



## LilyJC

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you take break during your long run?



I can't stand stopping for anything during my long runs. I've been fortunate to never have to stop for a bathroom break, but I guess lights do count during training runs and Ragnar races. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question... has anyone tried "Goodr" sunglasses?? Thoughts?



The majority of the ladies in my city's local MRTT chapter use Goodr sunglasses and absolutely love them! 



PrincessV said:


> and I clocked 40+ minutes of pausing for red lights. FORTY minutes!



40 minutes!!!! That's madness! I won't complain about my stops anymore....


----------



## TheHamm

ZellyB said:


> Um, yes to all of this!!  The shopping enabling of the Dis strikes again!



Things I have bought due to this board include: Better shoes, feetures and balega socks, compression socks, a running hat (not loving it), a visor (not here yet), winter running pants, and I am considering purchasing a sparkle skirt and a garmin because my fitbit is on its way out.  I will also be referencing previous posts as there was something about hydration and I thought I was going to lick plants for water running this afternoon- and it is only 72 degrees out there!  I am afraid to click on some of the links on this page, not because they are inappropriate but because I will buy something else!


----------



## hauntedcity

run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question... has anyone tried "Goodr" sunglasses?? Thoughts?



I have five pair in different colors.  

Okay, so it's not as crazy as it sounds.... I bought three of them a few years back when they did a Kickstarter.  I bought 2 (black/black, and black/blue) and got a third pair for free.  The PROBLEM was that in designing my outfits for Dopey last year, those didn't really fit the theme.  So, of course, I HAD to get blue frames with yellow lenses to match my Donald costume for the half, right?  AND THEN AND THEN AND THEN, I couldn't very well wear THOSE with my Dopey-themed outfit for the full marathon, so I HAD to get purple frames with green lenses, right?   I said, RIGHT?

Okay, so maybe it *is* as crazy as it sounds.  As a recent Lasik person, I'm able to wear actual sunglasses for the first time since 1986, so I may (just MAY) have gone a bit overboard.

Anyway, I like them a lot. I have a couple more expensive pairs (I DON'T have a problem), but I usually use the Goodrs, because they are cheap, comfortable, and I like the look.


----------



## cavepig

I don't plan for breaks during long runs, but if for some reason I need to I will, like the bathroom. Practicing character stopping I guess would be smart for training though, maybe.  But, like if I run into someone and start chatting, it's hard to get going again so I avoid breaking if possible.


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD addendum: aka, "Why I Pause my App When I Have to Stop for Street Lights"... on one 20-mile training run, I had the worst red light luck, and most of our lights have cycles of 5 minutes or more. iSmoothRun tells me my total time actually moving vs. total time including pauses - and I clocked 40+ minutes of pausing for red lights. FORTY minutes! My pace data would be ludicrously off base had I not paused the app!



No auto-pause feature?


----------



## Miranda

I can't use the auto-pause feature usually, especially on Strava.  It always pauses on me when I'm walking.   Personally I just pause for breaks and lights and things.  Yes, I'm not going to pause during a race for those things, but I want an accurate picture of my pace.

One time on a long run, similar to @PrincessV's lights, I got stuck on the wrong side of a freight train for 20 minutes.


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> No auto-pause feature?


It exists, but it sucks. If I make it too strong, it auto-pauses while I'm still moving. Make it too weak and it takes forever to notice I'm not moving. If there's a just right, I haven't found it lol! Much less aggravating to just tap the pause button.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you take break during your long run? If so how long does it last before you start running again?



Depends on just how long the long run is. If I need to run more than 6 miles I’m going to hit traffic lights which can be an eternity here in FL. Other than that I don’t usually take a break. 

I pause my watch when I stop. My Garmin will give me total time in addition to moving time. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question... has anyone tried "Goodr" sunglasses?? Thoughts?



Those are super cute!


----------



## Miranda

One of my run buddies also likes Blenders sunglasses, which seem similar to Goodr.  

I think Goodr must be giving kickbacks to MRTT/SRTT, because my local group is full of ladies that wear them, too.


----------



## Capang

So I had to Google goodr and now I want a pair or 4. I need a side hustle.


----------



## LSUlakes

Capang said:


> So I had to Google goodr and now I want a pair or 4. I need a side hustle.



You could sale that R&F stuff. Apparently the commission is really good.


----------



## jennamfeo

Note about sunnies: BibRave is doing a chat this evening on Twitter at 8pm CT (#bibchat) and they will be giving away two pairs of the Knockaround sunnies that @KSellers88 mentioned...


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> You could sale that R&F stuff. Apparently the commission is really good.


I could, but I swore off make up a few years back....I’m too cheap to buy it.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Um, yes to all of this!!  The shopping enabling of the Dis strikes again!


Does it ever stop?


----------



## McNs

Compression sock update - I bought a pair recently as I have been having sore calves for a while. I got Skins brand and the ones I got were specifically for recovery rather than while running. I’ve gotta say they are a revelation - recovery is so much better wearing them, no pain post run with them in and even better the next morning getting out of bed. I generally wear them for a few hours post run.

And on the stopping question, if there are  art of lights on my run I will stop and pause my watch. On occasion I may have adjusted pace approaching lights to maximise the stop...


----------



## JulieODC

Just adding to the chorus of “I love my Goodr sunglasses!” I now wear them for everyday as well as running. And I’ve converted about half the runners I know the buy them - and my husband!

I don’t usually stop on long runs - I sometimes worry if I stop I might not start again, so just keep going....


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> You could sale that R&F stuff. Apparently the commission is really good.



My favorite subreddit currently is AntiMLM.  It can be funny or sad depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you take break during your long run? If so how long does it last before you start running again?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do, especially during warmer months. They are usually short, less than 5 minutes. I refill my water bottles, use a restroom if needed and then get going again.



I do my walk breaks but that's when I drink my water and then I just start again.  If I go out for a long run with a mileage in mind I don't stop for breaks or anything until I'm done.  If I stop short of my mileage then I failed on that run in my mind.



FFigawi said:


> Nope. I don't count refueling and refilling bottles as breaks. They're more an opportunity for sweat to soak directly into my shoes so they'll make that lovely "squish" sound for the rest of the run.



This just reminded me of something, thinking of needing extra shoes for them getting sweaty.  I went to Asics on Sunday.  My daughter needed new shoes and I figured I would look while I was there too.   (I get as excited going into the shoe/running store as I do a Disney store).   My favorite shoes are the Nimbus 17's. So heavenly.  I am on my last pair.  The 18's were awful so I didn't buy any.  The 19's were close but still not as good.   Now the 20's are out.   I got so exited until I tried them on, they are worse than the 18's.  So now I will need to stock up on the 19's to carry me through in hopes the 21's are good.  

I got to the counter and asked them "Why do you guys need to change your shoes so much, the 17's were so awesome."   I was heartbroken when she responded, "People used to complain the 17's were too soft so that's why they changed them".  So now I have lost all hope of every finding anything close to my 17's again.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Have you ever done Yasso 800's to predict your marathon time? If so, how close was it? For those who do not know what Yasso 800's are, its a speed workout you perform during your marathon training plan. You run 800 meter repeats building up to 10 total before your taper. When you hit 10 of them you will take the average time of the 10 and that would be your expected marathon time. As a example, if you 10 average to 4:00 minutes, you use the minute as the hour, the seconds as minutes and no seconds. So for this example your predicated marathon time would be 4:00:00 marathon time.

ATTQOTD: I have not used this prediction tool but know people who have and there finish times and the prediction were close. I am considering using it this fall/winter to see what happens.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I don't think so, unless Coach @DopeyBadger has had it in a plan without me realizing it. LOL


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever done Yasso 800's to predict your marathon time? If so, how close was it? For those who do not know what Yasso 800's are, its a speed workout you perform during your marathon training plan. You run 800 meter repeats building up to 10 total before your taper. When you hit 10 of them you will take the average time of the 10 and that would be your expected marathon time. As a example, if you 10 average to 4:00 minutes, you use the minute as the hour, the seconds as minutes and no seconds. So for this example your predicated marathon time would be 4:00:00 marathon time.


Did not know about Yasso 800.


----------



## DopeyBadger

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't think so, unless Coach @DopeyBadger has had it in a plan without me realizing it. LOL



No secret Yasso 800s in my plans.  I tend to use blind runs and Tempo runs at race pace to find whether a person is on target late in training.

If memory serves me correct, I remember doing Yasso 800s myself back in the early years of my training.  I was in the 3:50-4:00 range for repeats but finished in the 4:30 range for the marathon.  My issue then was I was pushing too hard in training on a daily basis.  So I had the speed, but not the endurance.  But the system can work dependent on a few personal factors.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever done Yasso 800's to predict your marathon time? If so, how close was it? For those who do not know what Yasso 800's are, its a speed workout you perform during your marathon training plan. You run 800 meter repeats building up to 10 total before your taper. When you hit 10 of them you will take the average time of the 10 and that would be your expected marathon time. As a example, if you 10 average to 4:00 minutes, you use the minute as the hour, the seconds as minutes and no seconds. So for this example your predicated marathon time would be 4:00:00 marathon time.



I've heard of Yasso but had not heard of this specifically. I've done 800s a handful of times in my DB plans but at prescribed paces and not as a test.  (tomorrow I'll be doing some .5 mile intervals so we shall see how that goes!)  Like DB said above, we do a handful of blind runs throughout the plan as check ins.  And I think races snuck into the plan in strategic places help too.  

I might be wrong but I think if I did ten 800's right this very second I would do fairly ok (not blazing fast, and probably painful, but ok enough) but it would not be a good predictor of marathon time because I have a lot of WORK to do to build my endurance back up over the next few months.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-Have not used Yasso 800s.   May try later this summer during Fall marathon training.   I have been using an online pace calculator, works pretty well.

ATTQOTD from yesterday: I don't normally take extended breaks during long runs.   I'm trying to prepare myself for the mental and physical fatigue of a marathon. 
At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## Slogger

Just catching up and reading all the past weekend race recaps.  Congrats to everyone, sounds like some great weather and results!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  Never heard of Yasso 800.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have definitely heard of Yassos but have not ever done them in a workout... also I have never run a marathon.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I know of Yasso 800s, but never do them. Because I can't run 800m without walk breaks, so what's the point, lol?!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever done Yasso 800's to predict your marathon time? If so, how close was it? For those who do not know what Yasso 800's are, its a speed workout you perform during your marathon training plan. You run 800 meter repeats building up to 10 total before your taper. When you hit 10 of them you will take the average time of the 10 and that would be your expected marathon time. As a example, if you 10 average to 4:00 minutes, you use the minute as the hour, the seconds as minutes and no seconds. So for this example your predicated marathon time would be 4:00:00 marathon time.



I've used them before. I didn't find them as useful as many others do, mostly because I'm a terrible sprinter. Some of my friends swear by them, but they're the ones who do speedwork much more regularly than I do.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you take break during your long run? If so how long does it last before you start running again?



Just when I'm stopping for water either at my mailbox or a drinking fountain I pass.  If I'm stopping for any other reason something went wrong.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever done Yasso 800's to predict your marathon time? If so, how close was it?



My last full training plan had 800 repeats every week and I used the Yasso method to predict my time.  They were a part of why I was pretty sure going in that I would miss my goal.  I ha a bad race that really slowed me down due to some nagging foot pain so I can't really say how accurate they were for me but I plan to use them to gauge my fitness for my next full training cycle.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I haven't done them (nor ran a marathon...) but it is interesting! I would like to give it a try. 


Sunglasses: Thanks so much for everyone's feedback!! After people mentioned other brands, I may be more confused than when I started!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I had never heard of these either. Sounds interesting but as I learn almost every race, anything can happen on race day, no matter what the Yasso 800s say.


----------



## SheHulk

Yasso 800s: I have never run anything on a track. I'm too self-conscious.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Yasso's, done them, hate them. I, personally, don't think they are that great of a predictor!  I think when I did them, I usually ran them too hard, and my average was something like 3:15, my marathon was 3:57.  

I think the most 800s I have done since than is 6 in a workout, and that is good enough for me.....


----------



## cavepig

While I have yeard of Yasso 800s, I have not done them ever.


----------



## LdyStormy76

For those of you that have - and use - compression socks, did you purchase based on shoe size or calf size?  I want to buy a pair or two, but when I look at sizing charts I am one size based on shoe size and a different one based on calf size.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LdyStormy76 said:


> For those of you that have - and use - compression socks, did you purchase based on shoe size or calf size?  I want to buy a pair or two, but when I look at sizing charts I am one size based on shoe size and a different one based on calf size.



Calf Size


----------



## Miranda

Definitely calf size... I have no idea what what size feet mine are for, but you do not want the calf size to be too small.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: I've heard of them, but haven't implemented them. I think I would have @gjramsey's issue, though, and run them too fast. I like speed work!

Answer to the other question, "Where have YOU been?": All sorts of changes with work causing a bit of a frenzy, then bought a house! And did Whole30 with DW! (Highly recommend, btw. AMA.) There's still plenty to do on the house, of course, but things are settling down a bit and I feel like I need to reconnect with the Thread. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Stopping: Not really. Walk breaks on hills really don’t count because I am moving.  Only a few seconds to refill water or a minute to use the bathroom on long runs. I had a 5k that supported the local high school xcountry and track teams once on a 12 mile training day. Ran from home, paused to get the bib and continued running until start time, ran the race, and then stopped for a while as I waited for awards to be given. Thirty minutes later I started the run back home. I thought I would die! Legs hurt, feet hurt, back hurt, couldn’t breathe, and Thought those were the longest 3 miles ever!

Yassos: Not a strong enough runner to even care. I just try to cross the finish line.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Never heard of Yassos.
I stop shortly for fueling, drinking, pit stop and red lights. I now feel like shopping for sunglasses!


----------



## Dis5150

Silo District Marathon: Ok, race recap while I still remember most of it! We had planned to drive as far as we could after work on Friday night but decided to wait and get up early on Saturday to leave as it would save us around $100. Plus DH was pretty tired after work. Left around 8:00 after filling up with gas and diet Dr. Pepper (should have started on the water then, came back to bite me later). Took us about 6 hours to get to Waco. The route we took to avoid driving thru Dallas took us thru Canton. As it was the first weekend of the month, they were having their famous flea market. So that took us about ½ hour to drive thru town. It looked like something fun to do sometime if you like shopping and waking!

We got to Waco at 2:00pm and headed straight to Carl’s Jr. That is DH’s favorite fast food and we hadn’t been to one in about 5 years as they don’t have them in Arkansas. Western Bacon Cheeseburgers!



After eating I looked up the location of the free shuttle parking lot that the Silo District Marathon was providing for the race weekend. Figured out that we were just around the corner from it so finding it was super easy.

Shuttle dropped us off at the Waco Convention Center to pick up our bibs. I was running the marathon and DH was volunteering at the finish line, handing out water. We both picked up our stuff with no problems. No expo, just bib and volunteer packet pick-ups and a place to get KT taped.

When we got dropped off we noticed that the parking lot for the Convention Center was pretty empty. We decided to take the shuttle back to our truck, pick it up and drive back to park in the emptyish lot to look around. The shuttles were only running until 6: 00pm and we didn’t want to be rushed. Moved the truck no problem. It was pretty hot already  and I wasn’t drinking anything at all since my iced tea at Carl’s Jr. Due to the event weekend the Downtown Waco Free Trolly was running on an alternate route and we couldn’t figure out how to catch it. The shuttle driver had told us that it was only a couple of blocks from the Convention Center to Magnolia Market at the Silo’s so we decided to just walk. Well, it was a bit farther than he made it sound. And it was hot. But we made it and walked around, checking everything out.



It was so crowded! We saw the line at the Bakery and said #NOPE! No cupcake was worth standing in line for an hour in the sun! We went into the Silo’s Market and tried looking around. I was looking for a Mother’s Day gift for my mom. It was just so crowded that we were not able to get anywhere! I saw a t-shirt I wanted so I grabbed that (#SHIPLAP) and went to get in line and it was wrapped around the store! I was going to put it back and leave when a very nice employee with an iPad grabbed me and said she could check us out if we were paying with a credit card. We were quickly checked out and she pointed us to a side door exit so we wouldn’t have to fight out way back out thru the store.

We walked around a bit outside to explore. They had a big astro turf area to play corn hole on or sit or kick balls around. That area was surrounded by picnic tables, which were surrounded by food trucks. We weren’t hungry but we spotted the Alabama Sweet Tea Company food truck and decided to wait in their very long line for an iced tea. They served it in super cute mason jars with lids and straws for $8.00. You could bring it back for $2 refills.



It was getting late in the afternoon so we headed back to our truck to go find our hotel. Long walk back in the sun. Our plan was to drive to Chipotle, get our food to go and eat it later in our room. By the time we finally got to our truck and found the Chipotle we were hot and tired. I had logged 10,000 steps on my Garmin already! Walking into the nice, cool  restaurant made us change our minds to getting it to eat there and sit and relax for a while. Chipotle is my go to pre race meal when I can find one in the area.

After we got done eating and chilling, we went and found our hotel, a no frills Best Western Plus a couple miles down the highway. We were both happy with the room, no complaints. I laid out all my racing stuff, then kicked back for the night. Went to bed about 9:00pm.  We had to get up at 4:00 as DH had to be there an hour before me for his volunteering assignment and we had to go park in the shuttle lot again for transportation to the race start, which was at the Silo’s. I think we were on one of the first busses as it was still pretty deserted when we were dropped off. DH checked in with the volunteer director and was told where to go. I walked him to the finish line area and told him I would see him later when I crossed the line. I waited in line for the real bathroom to kill some time. Talked to a nice lady behind me in line who was visiting from Orlando. She does Disney races so we chatted about that while waiting. After that I sun screened myself up and headed to the bag drop area. I don’t usually do bag check as DH usually carries a back pack around with my stuff while he is waiting for me to finish. Another long line! I chatted with a girl behind me who was actually from Arkansas and who currently lives in Raleigh/Durham area! I live in Arkansas and all my DD’s live in Durham so we compared where they all live and work but no connections, lol. Finally dropped off my bag and walked around to kill some more time.

On the race day instructions there was a timetable with race start times, etc. Well there was a “warm up” scheduled, which I didn’t know what it was. Well, for those of you who watch Fixer Upper, it was the girl who they did the loft in downtown Waco for. They did a whole dance/warm up routine on the astro turf area. I didn’t realize who it was until almost the end. I did not participate as I have no rhythm, lol!



Then they told us it was time for the marathoners to head to the start line. There were A & B corrals. I was in B. Probably the only time in my life I will be in B corral! There was about 8000 total runners but only 494 in the marathon! I started getting worried at that point. I am a solid mid/back of the pack runner. And when I race with 1000+ people that does not stand out. They had a 6 hour cut off and my goal was 5:54:59 to get a PR. We all waited at the start line then this guy came out and talked to us ( I don’t know if you can see but he is wearing long pants and a tool belt, both of which he ran the marathon in!):



So fun! Then we all lined up to start but had to wait about 10 minutes as they were making sure the course was all shut down. This was their inaugural race and they were trying to get everything right. Chip went to the front of the corrals and did a crowd selfie. I was in the back and you can’t see me, lol. Finally got the all clear to start and this lady got up and counted us down:



Chip and his family and entourage waited till everyone else had started, then they started in the back. They passed me at about .5 miles in. Then a golf cart passed me by with Joanna on the back. She came right up beside me and waved and gave me a thumbs up! And I know it was for me as I was all alone at that point. That would be a reoccurring theme for a while. There were a couple of people way back behind me, with the “parade bus” following them. Being in the very back made me run much faster than DB and I had talked about me running this race. I was so worried that I was not going to finish in time, or that everyone would be standing around for an hour, waiting for me to finish. Crowd support was good but it is kind of embarrassing when you are the only person they are cheering for, way in the back.

The full started at 7:00 and the half started at 7:30. Well, with our delayed start we actually started at 7:10. So when I was about 2 miles in guys on bikes told me to get to the side as the half leaders were about to pass me. Let me tell you nothing makes you feel slower than runners passing you like you are standing still! These races had big purses ($15000, $7,000 and $2500 I believe?) and had attracted some elite runners. After they passed me I started being passed by the rest of the faster half runners. I took this picture to show that all the people you can see are half runners. And as they passed me they would say, “good job” or “you can do it!” I know they meant well but it feels very bad to hear when you are in the very back.

After they passed me I came to the first water stop. And that is all it was, a water stop. The race was sponsored by Gatorade but none available. Took some water and kept running. When I passed the mile 4 marker I checked my Garmin and I was at 4.49! I actually cried a little bit because if I was a half mile off at mile 4 how far off would I be at the end? I thought I was doing very badly. Second water stop was right after this and they too only had water. I thought that was strange as every race I have ever been in had water and an electrolyte drink at every stop. The volunteers manning the booth were very apologetic that they had no Gatorade to offer us. It was in the mid to upper 70’s by then and I for one could have really used it. Right after the 10k mat the half runners split off from the full runners and I was very happy to see a few people up in front of me. They must have gone out fast and started slowing down as the half people caught up to them. I was making great time. My 10k time was 1:18:38. The course had been relatively flat up to this point but soon after the course split we started climbing some hills. I was feeling pretty good at this point and stuck to my :30run/:30walk intervals, even on the hills. I was passing people here and there. All of these miles were out of town on hills and they kind of all blend together in my memory. I used a porta potty around mile  9. I know at about mile 10 they started having Gatorade at the water stops. They also offered Gatorade gels but I didn’t take any. I ate half a Kind bar at my 1 hour time and the other half at 2 hours. Then I started eating my Jelly Beans, about 100 calories every half hour.

My half marathon time was 02:58:39.I was actually on track to get a big PR at that point. But I hit the half mark at the airport and that is when my mile times started going down. I had been averaging around a 12:30-12:40 mm the first half of the race. But once we hit the airport we had no shade whatsoever for miles! And it was hot! After running thru the airport we ran across a dike/dam. It was about 2.7 miles across. There were no water stops but there was an ice stop in the middle. I was so happy to get that cup of ice! I put it in my sports bra, under my visor, etc. Then I sucked on the rest of the ice all the way across the dam. I think it was supposed to be a water stop and they ran out of water as a volunteer was running across the dam, coming towards us, carrying 4 gallon jugs of water. And he looked wiped out! Also crossing the dam there were half full bottles of Gatorade lining the railing. I think they passed out full bottles at that water stop and they ran out of those too before I got there. Because I passed dozens of hall full bottles people had ditched, all the ice blue flavor.



After we got off the dam we started hitting the hills. I had been good up to this point about running up the hills if I was on a run interval but that first hill coming off the dam I walked. And it was steep! Miles 17-23 were all up and down hills thru neighborhoods. They had 3 water stops between those miles, l guess because they knew we would feel like we were going to die by then! And trust me, I did feel like it! At mile 22 I threw up a couple of times. It was hot, full sun, and I had not had enough electrolytes. I was sweating and had chills at the same time. By mile 24 I was walking and for the first time since I started running races I considered not finishing. I just wanted to go lie down in the shade. But I was pretty much alone on the course at this point, actually  having passed a bunch of people, and I figured I had a better chance of getting to the finish line faster if I just kept walking than if I lay down and waited for a medic to find me. Around there DH texted me that they pulled him off passing out water to start tearing stuff down. I texted him back ok but actually started crying as seeing him at the finish with a water for me was all that had been keeping me going. I heard another runner coming up behind me and he asked some people on the side of the road if they had any jelly beans. They said no, sorry, so when he caught up to me I offered him some and we walked and chatted for a bit. It was his first marathon and he looked as wiped out as I felt. He thanked me for the jelly beans and started running again. Somewhere towards the finish, after we had crossed the suspension bridges, I decided to try doing my intervals again and managed for a few minutes before I started walking again. The last mile of the race was on one street so I could see the finish line but it seemed like I was never going to get there! I kept trudging along and when I got to mile 26 I started running again, so I could at least run over the finish line for my pics! Important stuff, right?? My time was 5:58:49, 4 minutes over what I was hoping for.  I was so happy to cross that finish line though and see DH standing there with a water for me! He had told the people he was helping that I would be coming in and they cut him loose and told him to go wait for me. I collected my medal and DH collected all the goodies they had, banana, some chocolate pb bar thing, and sugar cookies from the Silo Bakery. The lady handing those out gave me like 8 of them. She wanted me to take the whole box as they had so many left! But there was no Gatorade at the finish line! DH said people came across all day asking for a Gatorade when they finished. A lady walked up to me and asked if she could take a picture of me with her husband. It was the man I gave the jelly beans to! She said my jelly beans saved his marathon and she wanted my picture with him, lol!



We made it out of the chute after that and walked to the Silo area to the picnic tables to sit and eat/drink. I went and got my bag from bag check so I could change my shoes. And DH went and bought me a Coke for my stomach which help A LOT! We had planned on going in the shop and looking around but all I wanted was to go back to the hotel so we left soon after. Turns out that Chip finished the race about 30 minutes ahead of me and I never saw him or his family after I finished. It was 87 degrees by then and I have no idea what the “real feel” was but somewhere in the upper 90’s. I was completely wiped!

We took the shuttle back to our truck then drove back to our hotel. I took a long bath with a recovery bath bomb, then took a shower. DH took a nap, lol! He said they worked him harder than he works at work! He had to lug cases of water and haul bags of ice to the finish line all day. Then break down signs and load them on trucks. All while standing in the direct sunlight. After he woke up we went to Chili’s for dinner. And I pigged out!

The next day we slept in (haha, 6:00!) got around, then went to Starbucks and planned our day. While checking out at our hotel we found a trolly map on the counter. We had to drive home later so we decided to try and see everything that we couldn’t see on Saturday due to the crowds. We drove back to the Convention Center, parked and walked to the trolly stop. Waited a few minutes and one showed up so took it to the Silo’s. We wanted to try the bakery but same, long line again. #NOPE again, lol! We went in the Silo Market and shopped. DH got a Magnolia hat and a t-shirt and I got a Silo District Marathon t-shirt. We found a cute galvanized steel bucket with a handle, stamped with the Magnolia Farms logo for my mom for Mother’s Day. Then DH went and sat in the shade while I got in line to get another Alabama Sweet Tea mason jar for my mom. Then we caught the trolly back to Spice Village, a huge indoor store/market and shopped there for a while before heading home. Only took us 5.5 hours to drive home as the flea market we drove thru getting there ended on Sunday. Got home around 7:30pm.

 

Final thoughts: All in all we had a fun trip. I would definitely go back for the races but would not do the marathon again. I found the course too brutal with all the hills and no shade. Not at this time of year. I would do the half though. I would also stay at a hotel right in the downtown area so we could just park and take the free transportation everywhere. And iIf they do a survey or ask for input on the race I will suggest having an electrolyte drink offered at every water station plus have full bottles at the finish line. Plus more people on the course checking on runners in the heat. But for an inaugural race they did an ok job.


----------



## jennamfeo

@Dis5150 - GREAT recap. That sucks about the weather and the lack of electrolytes!  Not good. They will get enough complaints to have that fixed next year, for sure. Jo's little bump in that picture of her is soooo cute. Omg. Ugh, and I totally teared up when you said that your DH got pulled away from the finish before you got there but then WAS STILL THERE at the end because he is awesome and so are you and I am so jealous that you did this race and I should have just done it. Haha.


----------



## Goofed98

One thing to keep in mind about the Yassos....whatever you run the 800 in, that's how long you have to recover.  So, if you go and crank out a speedy 800, you won't have a lot of time to recover before your next 800, which then may be a lot slower, which is why you average.

Having said all of that, my experience was closer to that of DopeyBadger.  I think I did my Yassos a bit faster than my marathon, but that's pretty much par for the course (1:42 PR for the half, 4:08 for the full)


----------



## Dis5150

I had a bunch more photos but the dis wouldn’t load them. I posted them on my Instagram. I’m Dis5150 on there too.


----------



## JulieODC

Dis5150 said:


> I had a bunch more photos but the dis wouldn’t load them. I posted them on my Instagram. I’m Dis5150 on there too.



That was a great recap - you are amazing! I can’t imagine accomplishing a marathon in those temps!


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I hadn’t heard of this.  However, I also haven’t trained for a marathon.  I’ll need to keep this in mind for whenever I do.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Dis5150 said:


> Silo District Marathon: Ok, race recap while I still remember most of it! We had planned to drive as far as we could after work on Friday night but decided to wait and get up early on Saturday to leave as it would save us around $100. Plus DH was pretty tired after work. Left around 8:00 after filling up with gas and diet Dr. Pepper (should have started on the water then, came back to bite me later). Took us about 6 hours to get to Waco. The route we took to avoid driving thru Dallas took us thru Canton. As it was the first weekend of the month, they were having their famous flea market. So that took us about ½ hour to drive thru town. It looked like something fun to do sometime if you like shopping and waking!
> 
> We got to Waco at 2:00pm and headed straight to Carl’s Jr. That is DH’s favorite fast food and we hadn’t been to one in about 5 years as they don’t have them in Arkansas. Western Bacon Cheeseburgers!
> 
> View attachment 321597
> 
> After eating I looked up the location of the free shuttle parking lot that the Silo District Marathon was providing for the race weekend. Figured out that we were just around the corner from it so finding it was super easy.
> 
> Shuttle dropped us off at the Waco Convention Center to pick up our bibs. I was running the marathon and DH was volunteering at the finish line, handing out water. We both picked up our stuff with no problems. No expo, just bib and volunteer packet pick-ups and a place to get KT taped.
> 
> When we got dropped off we noticed that the parking lot for the Convention Center was pretty empty. We decided to take the shuttle back to our truck, pick it up and drive back to park in the emptyish lot to look around. The shuttles were only running until 6: 00pm and we didn’t want to be rushed. Moved the truck no problem. It was pretty hot already  and I wasn’t drinking anything at all since my iced tea at Carl’s Jr. Due to the event weekend the Downtown Waco Free Trolly was running on an alternate route and we couldn’t figure out how to catch it. The shuttle driver had told us that it was only a couple of blocks from the Convention Center to Magnolia Market at the Silo’s so we decided to just walk. Well, it was a bit farther than he made it sound. And it was hot. But we made it and walked around, checking everything out.
> 
> View attachment 321599
> 
> It was so crowded! We saw the line at the Bakery and said #NOPE! No cupcake was worth standing in line for an hour in the sun! We went into the Silo’s Market and tried looking around. I was looking for a Mother’s Day gift for my mom. It was just so crowded that we were not able to get anywhere! I saw a t-shirt I wanted so I grabbed that (#SHIPLAP) and went to get in line and it was wrapped around the store! I was going to put it back and leave when a very nice employee with an iPad grabbed me and said she could check us out if we were paying with a credit card. We were quickly checked out and she pointed us to a side door exit so we wouldn’t have to fight out way back out thru the store.
> 
> We walked around a bit outside to explore. They had a big astro turf area to play corn hole on or sit or kick balls around. That area was surrounded by picnic tables, which were surrounded by food trucks. We weren’t hungry but we spotted the Alabama Sweet Tea Company food truck and decided to wait in their very long line for an iced tea. They served it in super cute mason jars with lids and straws for $8.00. You could bring it back for $2 refills.
> 
> View attachment 321601
> 
> It was getting late in the afternoon so we headed back to our truck to go find our hotel. Long walk back in the sun. Our plan was to drive to Chipotle, get our food to go and eat it later in our room. By the time we finally got to our truck and found the Chipotle we were hot and tired. I had logged 10,000 steps on my Garmin already! Walking into the nice, cool  restaurant made us change our minds to getting it to eat there and sit and relax for a while. Chipotle is my go to pre race meal when I can find one in the area.
> 
> After we got done eating and chilling, we went and found our hotel, a no frills Best Western Plus a couple miles down the highway. We were both happy with the room, no complaints. I laid out all my racing stuff, then kicked back for the night. Went to bed about 9:00pm.  We had to get up at 4:00 as DH had to be there an hour before me for his volunteering assignment and we had to go park in the shuttle lot again for transportation to the race start, which was at the Silo’s. I think we were on one of the first busses as it was still pretty deserted when we were dropped off. DH checked in with the volunteer director and was told where to go. I walked him to the finish line area and told him I would see him later when I crossed the line. I waited in line for the real bathroom to kill some time. Talked to a nice lady behind me in line who was visiting from Orlando. She does Disney races so we chatted about that while waiting. After that I sun screened myself up and headed to the bag drop area. I don’t usually do bag check as DH usually carries a back pack around with my stuff while he is waiting for me to finish. Another long line! I chatted with a girl behind me who was actually from Arkansas and who currently lives in Raleigh/Durham area! I live in Arkansas and all my DD’s live in Durham so we compared where they all live and work but no connections, lol. Finally dropped off my bag and walked around to kill some more time.
> 
> On the race day instructions there was a timetable with race start times, etc. Well there was a “warm up” scheduled, which I didn’t know what it was. Well, for those of you who watch Fixer Upper, it was the girl who they did the loft in downtown Waco for. They did a whole dance/warm up routine on the astro turf area. I didn’t realize who it was until almost the end. I did not participate as I have no rhythm, lol!
> 
> View attachment 321609
> 
> Then they told us it was time for the marathoners to head to the start line. There were A & B corrals. I was in B. Probably the only time in my life I will be in B corral! There was about 8000 total runners but only 494 in the marathon! I started getting worried at that point. I am a solid mid/back of the pack runner. And when I race with 1000+ people that does not stand out. They had a 6 hour cut off and my goal was 5:54:59 to get a PR. We all waited at the start line then this guy came out and talked to us ( I don’t know if you can see but he is wearing long pants and a tool belt, both of which he ran the marathon in!):
> 
> View attachment 321614
> 
> So fun! Then we all lined up to start but had to wait about 10 minutes as they were making sure the course was all shut down. This was their inaugural race and they were trying to get everything right. Chip went to the front of the corrals and did a crowd selfie. I was in the back and you can’t see me, lol. Finally got the all clear to start and this lady got up and counted us down:
> 
> View attachment 321615
> 
> Chip and his family and entourage waited till everyone else had started, then they started in the back. They passed me at about .5 miles in. Then a golf cart passed me by with Joanna on the back. She came right up beside me and waved and gave me a thumbs up! And I know it was for me as I was all alone at that point. That would be a reoccurring theme for a while. There were a couple of people way back behind me, with the “parade bus” following them. Being in the very back made me run much faster than DB and I had talked about me running this race. I was so worried that I was not going to finish in time, or that everyone would be standing around for an hour, waiting for me to finish. Crowd support was good but it is kind of embarrassing when you are the only person they are cheering for, way in the back.
> 
> The full started at 7:00 and the half started at 7:30. Well, with our delayed start we actually started at 7:10. So when I was about 2 miles in guys on bikes told me to get to the side as the half leaders were about to pass me. Let me tell you nothing makes you feel slower than runners passing you like you are standing still! These races had big purses ($15000, $7,000 and $2500 I believe?) and had attracted some elite runners. After they passed me I started being passed by the rest of the faster half runners. I took this picture to show that all the people you can see are half runners. And as they passed me they would say, “good job” or “you can do it!” I know they meant well but it feels very bad to hear when you are in the very back.
> 
> After they passed me I came to the first water stop. And that is all it was, a water stop. The race was sponsored by Gatorade but none available. Took some water and kept running. When I passed the mile 4 marker I checked my Garmin and I was at 4.49! I actually cried a little bit because if I was a half mile off at mile 4 how far off would I be at the end? I thought I was doing very badly. Second water stop was right after this and they too only had water. I thought that was strange as every race I have ever been in had water and an electrolyte drink at every stop. The volunteers manning the booth were very apologetic that they had no Gatorade to offer us. It was in the mid to upper 70’s by then and I for one could have really used it. Right after the 10k mat the half runners split off from the full runners and I was very happy to see a few people up in front of me. They must have gone out fast and started slowing down as the half people caught up to them. I was making great time. My 10k time was 1:18:38. The course had been relatively flat up to this point but soon after the course split we started climbing some hills. I was feeling pretty good at this point and stuck to my :30run/:30walk intervals, even on the hills. I was passing people here and there. All of these miles were out of town on hills and they kind of all blend together in my memory. I used a porta potty around mile  9. I know at about mile 10 they started having Gatorade at the water stops. They also offered Gatorade gels but I didn’t take any. I ate half a Kind bar at my 1 hour time and the other half at 2 hours. Then I started eating my Jelly Beans, about 100 calories every half hour.
> 
> My half marathon time was 02:58:39.I was actually on track to get a big PR at that point. But I hit the half mark at the airport and that is when my mile times started going down. I had been averaging around a 12:30-12:40 mm the first half of the race. But once we hit the airport we had no shade whatsoever for miles! And it was hot! After running thru the airport we ran across a dike/dam. It was about 2.7 miles across. There were no water stops but there was an ice stop in the middle. I was so happy to get that cup of ice! I put it in my sports bra, under my visor, etc. Then I sucked on the rest of the ice all the way across the dam. I think it was supposed to be a water stop and they ran out of water as a volunteer was running across the dam, coming towards us, carrying 4 gallon jugs of water. And he looked wiped out! Also crossing the dam there were half full bottles of Gatorade lining the railing. I think they passed out full bottles at that water stop and they ran out of those too before I got there. Because I passed dozens of hall full bottles people had ditched, all the ice blue flavor.
> 
> View attachment 321617
> 
> After we got off the dam we started hitting the hills. I had been good up to this point about running up the hills if I was on a run interval but that first hill coming off the dam I walked. And it was steep! Miles 17-23 were all up and down hills thru neighborhoods. They had 3 water stops between those miles, l guess because they knew we would feel like we were going to die by then! And trust me, I did feel like it! At mile 22 I threw up a couple of times. It was hot, full sun, and I had not had enough electrolytes. I was sweating and had chills at the same time. By mile 24 I was walking and for the first time since I started running races I considered not finishing. I just wanted to go lie down in the shade. But I was pretty much alone on the course at this point, actually  having passed a bunch of people, and I figured I had a better chance of getting to the finish line faster if I just kept walking than if I lay down and waited for a medic to find me. Around there DH texted me that they pulled him off passing out water to start tearing stuff down. I texted him back ok but actually started crying as seeing him at the finish with a water for me was all that had been keeping me going. I heard another runner coming up behind me and he asked some people on the side of the road if they had any jelly beans. They said no, sorry, so when he caught up to me I offered him some and we walked and chatted for a bit. It was his first marathon and he looked as wiped out as I felt. He thanked me for the jelly beans and started running again. Somewhere towards the finish, after we had crossed the suspension bridges, I decided to try doing my intervals again and managed for a few minutes before I started walking again. The last mile of the race was on one street so I could see the finish line but it seemed like I was never going to get there! I kept trudging along and when I got to mile 26 I started running again, so I could at least run over the finish line for my pics! Important stuff, right?? My time was 5:58:49, 4 minutes over what I was hoping for.  I was so happy to cross that finish line though and see DH standing there with a water for me! He had told the people he was helping that I would be coming in and they cut him loose and told him to go wait for me. I collected my medal and DH collected all the goodies they had, banana, some chocolate pb bar thing, and sugar cookies from the Silo Bakery. The lady handing those out gave me like 8 of them. She wanted me to take the whole box as they had so many left! But there was no Gatorade at the finish line! DH said people came across all day asking for a Gatorade when they finished. A lady walked up to me and asked if she could take a picture of me with her husband. It was the man I gave the jelly beans to! She said my jelly beans saved his marathon and she wanted my picture with him, lol!
> 
> View attachment 321618
> 
> We made it out of the chute after that and walked to the Silo area to the picnic tables to sit and eat/drink. I went and got my bag from bag check so I could change my shoes. And DH went and bought me a Coke for my stomach which help A LOT! We had planned on going in the shop and looking around but all I wanted was to go back to the hotel so we left soon after. Turns out that Chip finished the race about 30 minutes ahead of me and I never saw him or his family after I finished. It was 87 degrees by then and I have no idea what the “real feel” was but somewhere in the upper 90’s. I was completely wiped!
> 
> We took the shuttle back to our truck then drove back to our hotel. I took a long bath with a recovery bath bomb, then took a shower. DH took a nap, lol! He said they worked him harder than he works at work! He had to lug cases of water and haul bags of ice to the finish line all day. Then break down signs and load them on trucks. All while standing in the direct sunlight. After he woke up we went to Chili’s for dinner. And I pigged out!
> 
> The next day we slept in (haha, 6:00!) got around, then went to Starbucks and planned our day. While checking out at our hotel we found a trolly map on the counter. We had to drive home later so we decided to try and see everything that we couldn’t see on Saturday due to the crowds. We drove back to the Convention Center, parked and walked to the trolly stop. Waited a few minutes and one showed up so took it to the Silo’s. We wanted to try the bakery but same, long line again. #NOPE again, lol! We went in the Silo Market and shopped. DH got a Magnolia hat and a t-shirt and I got a Silo District Marathon t-shirt. We found a cute galvanized steel bucket with a handle, stamped with the Magnolia Farms logo for my mom for Mother’s Day. Then DH went and sat in the shade while I got in line to get another Alabama Sweet Tea mason jar for my mom. Then we caught the trolly back to Spice Village, a huge indoor store/market and shopped there for a while before heading home. Only took us 5.5 hours to drive home as the flea market we drove thru getting there ended on Sunday. Got home around 7:30pm.
> 
> View attachment 321619 View attachment 321620
> 
> Final thoughts: All in all we had a fun trip. I would definitely go back for the races but would not do the marathon again. I found the course too brutal with all the hills and no shade. Not at this time of year. I would do the half though. I would also stay at a hotel right in the downtown area so we could just park and take the free transportation everywhere. And iIf they do a survey or ask for input on the race I will suggest having an electrolyte drink offered at every water station plus have full bottles at the finish line. Plus more people on the course checking on runners in the heat. But for an inaugural race they did an ok job.



Congrats!  It sounds like a very challenging race - hills, heat and not enough sports drinks!  I hope the recovery is going well.  I would be so star struck to have Chip run past me!  Also, tell your DH that I have to agree, outside of In & Out Burger the one fast food place I miss the most is Carl’s Junior and specifically the Western Bacon Cheese Burger!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTYQOTD:  In long runs my goal is to keep moving.  I have no problem slowing down and walking for a bit, but I like to keep moving.  Really the only time I come to a complete stop is to deal with an issue or in a race change out shoes or something.  I just feel like momentum is my friend and I want it to keep propelling me.

ATTQOTD:  I have not used Yasso’s 800 for marathon time purposes.  I am familiar with them and was once (long, long ago) a 400/800 meter runner so 800 repeats give me flashbacks and I prefer to staff off the track now!


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races!

12 - @michigandergirl  - Fifth Third River Bank Run 25k (2:35:00 / N/A)
12 - @JohnFilipoff  - Carolina Brewfest Half Marathon (1:42:00 / N/A)
12 - @Slogger  - Greenbrier Half Marathon (2:00:00 / N/A)
12 - @KSellers88  - Finish on the 50 Half (NG / N/A)
13 - @SarahDisney  - Japan Run 4 Miler (39:59 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you need to revise or add a time goal just let me know. If anyone else has a race this weekend let me know and I will be happy to add it to the list! Hope yall have a great race and we look forward to hearing how your race went!


----------



## SarahDisney

Ah! Forgot to update my goal! @LSUlakes, can you please update my goal for Sunday to sub-40? Thanks!


----------



## LSUlakes

Due to DS being sick I probably wont get around to posting a QOTD tomorrow morning, so I will post it tonight.

*QOTD: (*For 5/10/18) At what point as a runner do you believe you hit your peak? Do you believe you already have or you still have a few more PR's left in you? If you have, did you start a new set of PR's?

ATTQOTD: A friend once told me that runners regardless of what age they start running will peak around year 5 (I think, could be 7). This is of course based on regular running over that duration. So I got started in 2012, but somewhere around late 2016, early 2017 I was doing very little to no running. I am working on making it part of my routine again as things are getting a little easier at home. I think it will take the remainder of this year to get back, but a little slower than I was at the beginning of 2016. The way I see it I have another 1-3 years to get my best running in. Since I am currently 34, my best days may be behind me by 37. I hope to PR every distance before that time, and I think once I hit 40, I will start a new set of PR's for 40 and reset every 5 years.... At least that seems like a good idea.


----------



## LSUlakes

I have a request for everyone who reads the thread. I am curious about how many different users we have, and the best way I figure to see this is for everyone who hasnt already, go to the first post and hit the like button, which adds up everyone. I figure this probably wont get everyone as not everyone visits the page everyday, but its a start. Anyone else have a idea how I can find out how many unique visitors have visited the thread?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I have a request for everyone who reads the thread. I am curious about how many different users we have, and the best way I figure to see this is for everyone who hasnt already, go to the first post and hit the like button, which adds up everyone. I figure this probably wont get everyone as not everyone visits the page everyday, but its a start. Anyone else have a idea how I can find out how many unique visitors have visited the thread?


Other than getting everyone to do something such as hitting the like button you won't find out how many unique views you get. That is only available to analytics which is something mods can't even see.


----------



## LilyJC

ATTQOTD: I have done Yasso 800s during training for a couple marathons. I never did them on a track though and certainly never did 10 during one run! Basically I used them as a goal for that particular interval - if I was training for a sub 4:00 marathon, then I would run the 800m ( I used .5 miles since I didn't run on a track) in under 4 minutes. I found them to be really fun - the most I ever did was 8 during a 10 mile weekday run. That was pretty exhausting to be sure, but I love a good workout. 

The first full I trained with Yasso 800s for was the LA Marathon the year we had an extreme heat wave. By race day I was thoroughly freaked out by the daily emails they'd been sending with heat warnings, and an unprecedented time change really had me on edge. I played it super safe even though I'd been training for sub 4, and my time was 4:03.  The next full I got my sub 4. All that to say I think Yasso 800s are a helpful training tool but not necessarily a predictor even though my times were pretty close to my Yasso 800s. 

ATTQOTD 5/10: I guess I've never thought about my running peak. I plan to continue running until I'm as old as dirt if my body allows me! I hope to set new goals for myself depending on my fitness at the time.


----------



## LilyJC

​Not sure if this has already been shared, but I thought it was fun! Perhaps anyone looking for 2:00 half and a fan of Desi would enjoy an early June trip to SoCal.


----------



## McNs

LSUlakes said:


> I have a request for everyone who reads the thread. I am curious about how many different users we have, and the best way I figure to see this is for everyone who hasnt already, go to the first post and hit the like button, which adds up everyone. I figure this probably wont get everyone as not everyone visits the page everyday, but its a start. Anyone else have a idea how I can find out how many unique visitors have visited the thread?


Checked post 1 and I had already liked (along with around 24 others at that point).


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD Pace wise I peaked probably 10 years ago when I managed a 3:21 marathon. Back then my training runs would average around 4:30-4:40 kms (I know now I don't need to win every training run). 

In terms of running commitment, I'm at my peak now. I twice ran 1000km, in 2012 & 2014, but smashed out over 1600km last year and already have 800km on the clock this year. I'm enjoying running more than ever (not having to win every run helps!) so I guess that's another peak to count!


----------



## Bree

@Dis5150 what a tough course, but congrats for sticking it out!  Hopefully the kinks will be worked out if they decide to do this race next year.  I’m shocked at no Gatorade!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever done Yasso 800's to predict your marathon time? If so, how close was it? For those who do not know what Yasso 800's are, its a speed workout you perform during your marathon training plan. You run 800 meter repeats building up to 10 total before your taper. When you hit 10 of them you will take the average time of the 10 and that would be your expected marathon time. As a example, if you 10 average to 4:00 minutes, you use the minute as the hour, the seconds as minutes and no seconds. So for this example your predicated marathon time would be 4:00:00 marathon time.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have not used this prediction tool but know people who have and there finish times and the prediction were close. I am considering using it this fall/winter to see what happens.



I don't.  And questions like this make me wonder if I followed any of this stuff if I would be a better runner.   I kind of just put my shoes on and run.  If I'm not feeling it one day I go slower.  If I have one of those days where it's easy, I push it.  I just try to stay in my zone 2 the majority of my runs and add in some speed on occasion.  



LSUlakes said:


> Due to DS being sick I probably wont get around to posting a QOTD tomorrow morning, so I will post it tonight.
> 
> *QOTD: (*For 5/10/18) At what point as a runner do you believe you hit your peak? Do you believe you already have or you still have a few more PR's left in you? If you have, did you start a new set of PR's?
> 
> ATTQOTD: A friend once told me that runners regardless of what age they start running will peak around year 5 (I think, could be 7). This is of course based on regular running over that duration. So I got started in 2012, but somewhere around late 2016, early 2017 I was doing very little to no running. I am working on making it part of my routine again as things are getting a little easier at home. I think it will take the remainder of this year to get back, but a little slower than I was at the beginning of 2016. The way I see it I have another 1-3 years to get my best running in. Since I am currently 34, my best days may be behind me by 37. I hope to PR every distance before that time, and I think once I hit 40, I will start a new set of PR's for 40 and reset every 5 years.... At least that seems like a good idea.



Oh, I have PR's left in me.  Before I got injured my times were constantly improving and I still had a ways to go.  If I can lose some more weight and stay consistent, I'll get there.  

Had one of those awful runs yesterday.  So frustrating.  I bring it up because I was talking about shoes yesterday and I wore a new pair of 19's for the first time.  My left leg above my Achilles was hurting within a mile.  I made it just short of 2 miles before I turned around and walked home.   It was the same feeling I got from my Hoka's that I can't wear anymore for running.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: (*For 5/10/18) At what point as a runner do you believe you hit your peak? Do you believe you already have or you still have a few more PR's left in you? If you have, did you start a new set of PR's?


I think I've peaked. Of course, I didn't start runnning until I was 58, so I think the 5-year rule turned into the 4-year rule for me. I am definitely slowing this year. Still, like @LilyJC, I hope I can run until I am "old as dirt;" oh wait, I already am!


----------



## cavepig

Congrats @Dis5150 , sounds like a tough race way to tough it out!

ATTQOTD - - Have I peaked?  I don't know, I would like to think not as I want to still PR.  I've been running since I was 14 so I've had many peak times the last 24 years.  I'm sure my mile & 5k & maybe 10k times won't be PRd, but at the half & full distances, hopefully PRs are still in my future.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: (*For 5/10/18) At what point as a runner do you believe you hit your peak? Do you believe you already have or you still have a few more PR's left in you? If you have, did you start a new set of PR's?



I remember reading a research paper some time ago that showed that an endurance runner peaks in performance around 5,000-10,000 career miles.  The career miles was defined as good training endurance miles.  I'm at about 9,500 miles right now, and I still believe I've got a little left to squeeze out.  If I translate my current 200m workouts, then it would suggest I'm at best capable of a 2:48 marathon.  So there's still a little juice left to squeeze.  Just got to get the endurance up to the same level.  But I'm fairly confident that I'm nearing my peak.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Due to DS being sick I probably wont get around to posting a QOTD tomorrow morning, so I will post it tonight.
> 
> *QOTD: (*For 5/10/18) At what point as a runner do you believe you hit your peak? Do you believe you already have or you still have a few more PR's left in you? If you have, did you start a new set of PR's?



I'll be turning 60 in August and have been running for 40 years and peaked about 25 years ago, so my PR's are in the rear view mirror.  Doesn't mean that I won't keep pushing to improve on my times.  My goal is to run one more sub 2:00 hour 1/2 in the next 2 years before things really catch up to me.  I had a 2:07 in January and think I can knock off 7 minutes somewhere to achieve that goal!

PS  Best wishes for your DS getting better!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: (*For 5/10/18) At what point as a runner do you believe you hit your peak? Do you believe you already have or you still have a few more PR's left in you? If you have, did you start a new set of PR's?



Me personally? I definitely haven't hit my peak yet. I'm hoping it happens next year, when I have some grand ambitious plans (cue freak out). But I've got time. I've only been running for about 15 minutes (has it really been 4 years? Crazy...)


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I don't think I've hit my peak yet...I've been running a little over two years consistently. I hope I haven't hit it, because I really would love to make that right on Hereford and left on Boylston one day!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I don't think I have peaked. I turned 50 this year but only started running in 2015. I think I have a lot left and when I get done with this year of 5 marathons thing I am going to try and set some PR's in shorter races.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I definitely havent hit my peak. I'm not sure I've even started my ascent.


----------



## ZellyB

@Dis5150 great recap and congrats on finishing what sounds like a really tough race.  I'd like to run that one some time if they continue to do it and hopefully they improve a bit on the course support (no Gatorade early on in those temps?) as they learn from each experience.

ATTQOTD:  I'm hoping I'm not at peak, but suspect I'm pretty close.  I was a late starter with running (48 when I began) and I'm turning 54 this summer, so I suspect the inevitable decline is just around the corner.  Hoping for a strong marathon training cycle this year culminating in a big PR for me at Chicago.  But, that may well end up being my peak.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:   I think I am probably close to peaking.   I actually thought I was past peak for some distances, after not hitting a PR in some races over a two year period, but have PR'd a half and a 10 miler over the last 16 months.  I still like to think I have a good shot at a full PR the next time I attempt one.  However, I just went past 10,000 miles earlier this year.....


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: This is a tough question! I am relatively young, so I'd like to think I could have 10-15 years of improvement in me. Maybe that's naive? I know I have not reached my peak yet, as I'm just a couple years into running.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I don't think I've hit my peak at all.  Mainly because I have some first-time distances to complete, so automatic PR (26.2 and 50K????).  I've actually been surprising myself in some recent training runs by beating some race PRs.  

One conversation I've had with multiple people is about when women hit their peak.  My age group placing dropped drastically when I turned 30, and I even cut 2 minutes from my average pace!  Based on that, I think that I'm just going to continue to get stronger and faster, and just keep learning about how to train/fuel and what my body needs for PRs. I'm excited to see what I can do as I get older.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I'm 57. I've been running on and off for 30+ years, consistently for the last 20. I set a 10K, marathon, and a modern-day half marathon PR last year. I feel like I still have a 5K, 10K, and modern-day half marathon PR in me.
I'm going to say last year and this year are probably my peak.

Note: I qualify the half marathon PR as modern-day, as I do have a faster one from 25 years ago. I have it in the back of my mind to break that one, but not sure if it's doable.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: (*For 5/10/18) At what point as a runner do you believe you hit your peak? Do you believe you already have or you still have a few more PR's left in you? If you have, did you start a new set of PR's?


I believe I can still hit my peak. I’m only 20 and my running “career” is rather short so far. My only real PR is a 10k since the rest of my races have been at Disney where I stop a lot for characters and such. I’m hopeful to go for a half PR later this year.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: (*For 5/10/18) At what point as a runner do you believe you hit your peak? Do you believe you already have or you still have a few more PR's left in you? If you have, did you start a new set of PR's?


ATTQOTD: Hmm, this one is complicated. I've run most of my life, but rarely chasing any kind of time or distance goals, so I can't really go by data (that doesn't exist for most of those many years.) I'm a former ballerina and really think I hit my "peak" physical fitness a looong time ago, in my teens - I'll never hit that level again, no question. Distance running has come close to getting me _feeling_ like I once did at my peak, but there's no measurable way to compare ballet and running. I believe I still have potential PRs in me, mostly because I've never worked all that hard to achieve the existing ones, lol! But I may never want to work hard enough to get new PRs, either, so... yeah.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Race Report:
USA Beach Running Champions 10k -2:00:05

Not a great day for me race-wise. This was supposed to be my A race for the Spring and so much went wrong at the last minute. The week before the race I got sick and just when I'd think I was feeling better it would come back. Saturday I felt good and was really optimistic at bib pickup that I'd be able to race. Sunday I woke up feeling ready to go. Pre-race all went well including a good warm up where I felt good and running felt easy.
Mile 1 was on pace despite walking more than I wanted. Mile 2 was rough but that's typical for me so I didn't pay much attention to it. Mile 3 things went downhill fast. The beach wasn't hard packed like it had been the year before (thanks hurricane Irma) so all the runners ahead had torn up the sand leaving tons of ankle twisting divots. It was hot and humid - mid 70s and nearly 100% humidity. To top it all off I started feeling feverish. So at the turnaround I checked my time and pace and realized that there was no way I could hit any of the goals I wanted. I decided there was no sense in pushing myself when I was obviously still sick and I wasn't even going to come close to a goal time and just walked the second half. I actually saw several people who had decided to just walk and were carrying their shoes and walking in the water.
I was really disappointed with not being able to race healthy because my training went really well! But DH had brought our beach stuff so after sitting in my beach chair and eating a plate full of breakfast stuff they had for runners post-race I went swimming to relax and come to terms with my race.
Ultimately I did beat last year's time at this race even if I didn't get a PR. Now I'm just focusing on summer training so I'll be ready (and hopefully faster) for Fall races.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: (*For 5/10/18) At what point as a runner do you believe you hit your peak? Do you believe you already have or you still have a few more PR's left in you? If you have, did you start a new set of PR's?



I don't think I've hit my peak yet. My best running to date was in 2012-2015 because that's all I was focused on. I'm certain if I set my sights on another killer A race, I'd be able to get back to that point again.


----------



## camaker

I was always a team sports player and didn't start running seriously until 2015.  I think I still have a way to go before I get to my peak.  The problem I keep running into, however, is that a lifetime of team sports played largely at a higher than optimal weight has left me with legacy damage to my knees, especially.  As a result, when I try to work on pushing to a new plateau, whether that be speed or distance I tend to be susceptible to injuries.  Thus far, I've always been able to push through and come back stronger and faster than before, but I can feel it starting to take a toll on me mentally.  It's hard to put the work in to rehab an injury and then have to rebuild to where I was pre-injury so that I can push on from there.  It's also increasingly hard to trust my body as the little aches and pains that come with stretching for a new level make me worry that they're the start of the "next big thing" on the injury front.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Not sure about my peak.  I'm 37 and was an athlete in college and danced a ton for a long time.  So athletically if I had done what I'm doing now back then with the free time I had then...yeah I have 100% confidence I'd be better than I am now (I was way lighter with more muscles and better flexibility)
However...since we are only talking about running; then I'd like to think I have much room for improvement still


----------



## Sanchez

apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't think I've hit my peak at all.  Mainly because I have some first-time distances to complete, so automatic PR (26.2 and 50K????).  I've actually been surprising myself in some recent training runs by beating some race PRs.
> 
> One conversation I've had with multiple people is about when women hit their peak.  My age group placing dropped drastically when I turned 30, and I even cut 2 minutes from my average pace!  Based on that, I think that I'm just going to continue to get stronger and faster, and just keep learning about how to train/fuel and what my body needs for PRs. I'm excited to see what I can do as I get older.



Not a woman but it seems to me that in distance races 30-39 take up many of the top spots. I assume it has something to do with physical maturation. More than that, it seems like for men and women the 20's are not well represented. Settling into life and jobs as well as having more money might have something to do with it. The 20-24 and 25-29 age groups may have some of the fastest runners but there seems to be little depth in those groups.

For triathlons the 40-44 and 45-49 often have the most depth (though not necessarily the fastest times.) Likely has something to do with more time, more money and the occasional mid-life crisis.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I don’t think I have yet. I have been consistently running for the past four years and the past year to year and a half have shown the best results but I think that is because I started to take it more seriously. I did consider if I could run a half any better back in March where I bonked on my attempt to PR a half marathon but I think it ended up just being a bad racing day for me.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Prior to 2015, I only ran 5k's, so in terms of the longer races, I've been steadily improving over the last 3 years and I don't think I've peaked yet. The bigger question is, now that I'm firmly in my 40's, can I stay healthy enough to reach my full potential...

Which reminds me, @LSUlakes could you update my goal for Saturday to NG? I'm currently losing the battle to shin splints and I'm no longer confident I can PR. I'm going to try to show up with a good attitude and see what happens...


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD:  Boy, do I hate this question.  I really, really, hope I haven't hit my peak, as I have things I want to accomplish. I'm 42, but only been running since 2015. So I definitely feel squeezed.

So, if I had to answer I would say I have not hit my peak. BUT... I am staring it square in the face. I have a general plan through Sept 1 of next year, around which I'll run (in all likelihood, and if all goes well) the fastest marathon I ever will.


----------



## jmasgat

I am pretty sure my peak has come and gone.  I have been running for 10 years now and will turn 60 this year.  I have done pretty well for myself so far, but am not yet mentally at the place where I can establish new realistic goals. So meanwhile, I look at my age graded performance and try to keep it up over 70%.  It's not "letting go", but it helps to not focus on the absolute numbers.


----------



## roxymama

Paying to run 13.1 or 26.2 miles by myself without my friends right next to me the whole time and taking time off on every Saturday and Sunday to run and staying up late on weeknights to train instead of going out is something 37 year old Roxy would do (I am doing) but 20-29 year old Roxy would not.  And in five years I will go from having a 5 year old to a 10 year old so I totally get why there is some really stiff competition with the 35-50+ age range.  40-45 F is gonna be BRUTAL!  

Looking back in my youth, I did a lot of miles or 5ks in groups of buds or coworkers while leisurely walking and not really paying attention to anything other than being goofy or chatting.  I never even considered those as races, but charity events or fundraisers.  Those same type of events are the ones I'm killing myself to age group place in and are capital RACES to me now.


----------



## jennamfeo

*ATTQOTD: *I actually think about this often. Not if I have peaked, but when. Will I love the fun and the thrill of running a race (that isn't a Disney race, because those are always fun!) if I am not trying to get a new PR or hit a goal? Am I only running now because I like to watch myself get stronger and faster? I don't know. I am just living in the present with my running right now, and I know I am not at my peak yet.



LilyJC said:


> Not sure if this has already been shared, but I thought it was fun! Perhaps anyone looking for 2:00 half and a fan of Desi would enjoy an early June trip to SoCal.


UGHHHHHH. I really REALLY want to do the RNRSD race but I am shooting a wedding the day before in Vegas and I will absolutely not be able to make it to the expo to get my bib. But now that Des is gonna be there I am having full on FOMO. 



KSellers88 said:


> I hope I haven't hit it, because I really would love to make that right on Hereford and left on Boylston one day!


You will. I have no doubt about it.



apdebord said:


> Mainly because I have some first-time distances to complete, so automatic PR (26.2 and 50K????).


THIS. Gotta love the distances you haven't raced yet.



rteetz said:


> I’m only 20


Are you already used to telling people that you are now TwEnTy?!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> Are you already used to telling people that you are now TwEnTy?!



For some reason, 20 sounds SO much older. Seriously.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> For some reason, 20 sounds SO much older. Seriously.


Is it because you lose the "teen"? Should we say that @rteetz is twenty-teen and never let him grow up?!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> Is it because you lose the "teen"? Should we say that @rteetz is twenty-teen and never let him grow up?!


Haha! Yes! 
(There is an opportunity for a Peter Pan meme somewhere...)


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Are you already used to telling people that you are now TwEnTy?!


Nope


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> *Paying to run 13.1 or 26.2 miles* by myself without my friends right next to me the whole time and taking time off on every Saturday and Sunday to run and staying up late on weeknights to train instead of going out is something 37 year old Roxy would do (I am doing) but 20-29 year old Roxy would not.  And in five years I will go from having a 5 year old to a 10 year old so I totally get why there is some really stiff competition with the 35-50+ age range.  40-45 F is gonna be BRUTAL!



And even 48.6


----------



## Keels

@rteetz may be 20, but that's still not too old to get his face painted, amirite?!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> @rteetz may be 20, but that's still not too old to get his face painted, amirite?!


I beg to differ!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I beg to differ!



#Panda2019


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> #Panda2019


I really don’t like you people...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I really don’t like you people...



Hey now, wait until you see what else @Princess KP has in mind!!!!! So exciting.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Hey now, wait until you see what else @Princess KP has in mind!!!!! So exciting.


I’m afraid...


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> Due to DS being sick I probably wont get around to posting a QOTD tomorrow morning, so I will post it tonight.
> 
> *QOTD: (*For 5/10/18) At what point as a runner do you believe you hit your peak? Do you believe you already have or you still have a few more PR's left in you? If you have, did you start a new set of PR's?



I highly doubt I'll run another 17 minute 5K or a 1:25 half but I think I can still better my 10K and full PRs if I train properly.  The one that really hurts is I have a 10:00 flat 100m and I was hoping I would someday be able to get in the 9's. That will never happen.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: This is a tough question because, like a few of you, age is working against me at this point.  I'm 48 and did not start "serious" running until about 6 years ago.  I've set a few PR goals at the major distances that I'd like to hit in my lifetime, and I've already hit those for the marathon and the 5K.  I'm still chasing PRs in the half and 10K, and that's keeping me motivated right now.  I also want to run at least one BQ marathon every year, to go back to Boston again.  Most of my other big running goals are just "finish"-type goals, like running the World Marathon Majors, Comrades, etc., without specific time goals.  I've found that what keeps me happy is mostly running a lot of easy miles, with some harder workout miles thrown in when I feel like it.  I like being able to head out the door everyday and decide distance and pace purely on whim, without any sort of schedule.  I'm still competitive and may return to more focused training in the future, but right now, my "make it up as I go along" training is keeping me happy and healthy and not burned out.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Not sure many people read the paper any more but we get them at work so if I have a few minutes I try to read the comics, this was in Monday’s paper.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Hey now, wait until you see what else @Princess KP has in mind!!!!! So exciting.





rteetz said:


> I’m afraid...



When I told @Keels about my idea, she said "I don't know if even I could be that cruel."


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> When I told @Keels about my idea, she said "I don't know if even I could be that cruel."



SO TRUE.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> When I told @Keels about my idea, she said "I don't know if even I could be that cruel."


Ok, now I am really scared...


----------



## LilyJC

jennamfeo said:


> UGHHHHHH. I really REALLY want to do the RNRSD race but I am shooting a wedding the day before in Vegas and I will absolutely not be able to make it to the expo to get my bib. But now that Des is gonna be there I am having full on FOMO.



That is one of the things that drives me nuts about the RNR races (and many other races). I would pay a decent amount to have them ship my packet to me to avoid having to pick it up the day before. I’m even happy to pay for race day pick up. 

I will say that one year a fire closed the freeway and caused tons of runners (us included) to miss the expo for the San Diego RNR. It was madness, but they allowed everyone to pick up bibs the morning of the race. 

I also have been really curious as to how runners who completed the Superheroes 1/2 at Disneyland were able to participate in RNR Las Vegas later the same day. It seems like some exceptions had to be made... Definitely interested if anyone had experience with this particular situation??


----------



## jennamfeo

LilyJC said:


> That is one of the things that drives me nuts about the RNR races (and many other races). I would pay a decent amount to have them ship my packet to me to avoid having to pick it up the day before. I’m even happy to pay for race day pick up.
> 
> I will say that one year a fire closed the freeway and caused tons of runners (us included) to miss the expo for the San Diego RNR. It was madness, but they allowed everyone to pick up bibs the morning of the race.
> 
> I also have been really curious as to how runners who completed the Superheroes 1/2 at Disneyland were able to participate in RNR Las Vegas later the same day. It seems like some exceptions had to be made... Definitely interested if anyone had experience with this particular situation??


I may have just sent them a LONG email asking if they could make an exception for me. If they say yes, that means taking a power nap after shooting a wedding and then driving 6 hours from Vegas to San Diego. LOLOLOL.


----------



## JohnFilipoff

ATTQOTD: At 43 I have not hit my peak yet.  I challenge myself to get better with each race, and seem to learn more and more about training as time goes on.  My age class is tough, or as I put it, there's lots of fast old dudes where I live.  Same with biking, people in my age seem faster than the age groups just below.

Oh and thanks for reminding me my goal (a few months ago) was to run this weekend's half at 1:42.  I would be super happy if I hit that so let's leave it at that.  Weather will be hot here in NC this weekend so a 1:45 is probably more realistic, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## jennamfeo

LilyJC said:


> I also have been really curious as to how runners who completed the Superheroes 1/2 at Disneyland were able to participate in RNR Las Vegas later the same day. It seems like some exceptions had to be made... Definitely interested if anyone had experience with this particular situation??


Just asked a facebook group I am in that I know had people do that "challenge". They said they paid $40 extra for race day pick up. One guy made it with 8 minutes until the corrals closed.


----------



## KingLlama

Question: How do y'all keep track of the mileage you put on specific pair of shoes?

I *think* I've put around 300 miles on the ones I currently use, so I'm wondering if I need to get new ones in the next month or so. But once I do, I'd like to be able to track the mileage easily instead of just trying to estimate it.

Do you all journal your runs on paper? Keep track of it on an app? 

Thanks!


----------



## GreatLakes

KingLlama said:


> Question: How do y'all keep track of the mileage you put on specific pair of shoes?
> 
> I *think* I've put around 300 miles on the ones I currently use, so I'm wondering if I need to get new ones in the next month or so. But once I do, I'd like to be able to track the mileage easily instead of just trying to estimate it.
> 
> Do you all journal your runs on paper? Keep track of it on an app?
> 
> Thanks!



I use the SportTracks 3 desktop software to keep track of my runs and it has an equipment function.  Each run I do in a specific pair of shoes (or ride on a bike, hike in trail shoes, etc) is marked and I get a total mileage for each piece of equipment.


----------



## camaker

KingLlama said:


> Question: How do y'all keep track of the mileage you put on specific pair of shoes?
> 
> I *think* I've put around 300 miles on the ones I currently use, so I'm wondering if I need to get new ones in the next month or so. But once I do, I'd like to be able to track the mileage easily instead of just trying to estimate it.
> 
> Do you all journal your runs on paper? Keep track of it on an app?
> 
> Thanks!



Garmin Connect makes it very easy.  It's all on my phone through the app.


----------



## Miranda

KingLlama said:


> Question: How do y'all keep track of the mileage you put on specific pair of shoes?
> 
> I *think* I've put around 300 miles on the ones I currently use, so I'm wondering if I need to get new ones in the next month or so. But once I do, I'd like to be able to track the mileage easily instead of just trying to estimate it.
> 
> Do you all journal your runs on paper? Keep track of it on an app?
> 
> Thanks!


I use Strava.  It's synced up to my Garmin Connect so I don't have to enter anything, just change things if I want to like the title or add a description.  Strava lets you track shoes.  I don't have multiple pairs, so I just keep my current pair as the default pair of shoes, and it tracks them for me and assigns that pair to all the runs that get created.


----------



## SarahDisney

KingLlama said:


> Question: How do y'all keep track of the mileage you put on specific pair of shoes?



I have a spreadsheet and use that + Garmin.
I think most running apps do have a way to track shoes. But if your app of choice doesnt, then old fashioned pen and paper (or spreadsheet) works too.


----------



## cavepig

KingLlama said:


> Question: How do y'all keep track of the mileage you put on specific pair of shoes?
> 
> I *think* I've put around 300 miles on the ones I currently use, so I'm wondering if I need to get new ones in the next month or so. But once I do, I'd like to be able to track the mileage easily instead of just trying to estimate it.
> 
> Do you all journal your runs on paper? Keep track of it on an app?
> 
> Thanks!


I use Excel to track my mileage & have it auto totalling it weekly, monthly & yearly.  Then I have a seperate cell for shoe tracking.  I really go by feel though and once by knees start to hurt I know the shoes are shot. I tried to push it last pair to get more miles since I could see the total and then had knee pain lingering for a bit.


----------



## flav

Waiting2goback said:


> yesterday and I wore a new pair of 19's for the first time. My left leg above my Achilles was hurting within a mile.


I have three pairs of ASIC Nimbus 19. With my first pair, I learnt what a black toe was, I adjusted my socks accordingly. With my second pair, I had what you seem to describe until I loosened the laces. I bought the third pair a half size bigger. In the end, I like them all. Good luck with them!


----------



## jmasgat

Shoe tracking.....I track my miles in Excel (since I run both indoors and out, just Garmin and SportTracks won't do (and I can't believe someone else on the board (@GreatLakes) uses it too)).  I Googled and found a routine that I added to the spreadsheet so that I can do totals by cell font color.  So I can track different shoes by just using different font colors.


----------



## FFigawi

KingLlama said:


> Question: How do y'all keep track of the mileage you put on specific pair of shoes?
> 
> I *think* I've put around 300 miles on the ones I currently use, so I'm wondering if I need to get new ones in the next month or so. But once I do, I'd like to be able to track the mileage easily instead of just trying to estimate it.
> 
> Do you all journal your runs on paper? Keep track of it on an app?
> 
> Thanks!



TrainingPeaks and Strava


----------



## LilyJC

jennamfeo said:


> I may have just sent them a LONG email asking if they could make an exception for me. If they say yes, that means taking a power nap after shooting a wedding and then driving 6 hours from Vegas to San Diego. LOLOLOL.



Yay! I REALLY hope they make an exception for you!!! That would definitely make for a long day, but totally worth it!



jennamfeo said:


> Just asked a facebook group I am in that I know had people do that "challenge". They said they paid $40 extra for race day pick up. One guy made it with 8 minutes until the corrals closed.



Wow! So interesting! Thank you for asking. Knowing this, I’m even more hopeful that they’ll make an exception for you! Keep us updated.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Just asked a facebook group I am in that I know had people do that "challenge". They said they paid $40 extra for race day pick up. One guy made it with 8 minutes until the corrals closed.



I want to say that my friends that did it two years ago flew into McCarran, picked up their RnRLV on like Thursday - they drove to Anaheim after that.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I want to say that my friends that did it two years ago flew into McCarran, picked up their RnRLV on like Thursday - they drove to Anaheim after that.


I figured some people did it that route too.


----------



## roxymama

Just realized it's Tink weekend (if there were still DL races) 

Happy memories but sad roxymama
I think I'll wear my race shirt to my treadmill workout tonight.


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> Just realized it's Tink weekend (if there were still DL races)
> 
> Happy memories but sad roxymama
> I think I'll wear my race shirt to my treadmill workout tonight.


Yup, I am for sure wearing mine during a workout this weekend.


----------



## Jules76126

I know that I have not peaked yet. I have really only been consistently running for the last year and I know I have a long way to go to get to my best. Plus I’m hopeful that only being 30 will work to my advantage.


----------



## LdyStormy76

KingLlama said:


> Question: How do y'all keep track of the mileage you put on specific pair of shoes?!



Excel is my friend. I am currenlty using 2 pair on a rotating daily schedule so tracking is necessary.



jmasgat said:


> I Googled and found a routine that I added to the spreadsheet so that I can do totals by cell font color.  So I can track different shoes by just using different font colors.



Have to look into that. Would make life easier.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I don’t think I’ve peaked yet.  While I’m in my mid-30s, I only really took up running maybe 16 months ago.  So I think I have some years left in me til I peak.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I haven’t peaked yet


----------



## JulieODC

I don’t think I’ve peaked yet. 

Doubtful that I’ll hit my high school PRs for the 5k and mile, but I’ve got more 10k and half PRs I think.

Funny timing, because at mile 11 of my half, I’d convinced myself I’d be cool with it being my last one ever (I.e, never again!!!). But of course now,
3 days later, I’m plotting for a future PR.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I know there are PRs still out there for me, but I’m past the point where I could reach my absolute athletic peak. I spent those years being varying degrees of out-of-shape. I’m super excited about chasing those PRs and getting to the point that I’m as fit as possible.


----------



## Miranda

JulieODC said:


> I don’t think I’ve peaked yet.
> 
> Doubtful that I’ll hit my high school PRs for the 5k and mile, but I’ve got more 10k and half PRs I think.
> 
> Funny timing, because at mile 11 of my half, I’d convinced myself I’d be cool with it being my last one ever (I.e, never again!!!). But of course now,
> 3 days later, I’m plotting for a future PR.


That's how I feel during every one, and my race next weekend will be my 10th.


----------



## flav

KingLlama said:


> Question: How do y'all keep track of the mileage you put on specific pair of shoes?
> 
> I *think* I've put around 300 miles on the ones I currently use, so I'm wondering if I need to get new ones in the next month or so. But once I do, I'd like to be able to track the mileage easily instead of just trying to estimate it.
> 
> Do you all journal your runs on paper? Keep track of it on an app?
> 
> Thanks!


I use the Nike Run App and it lets me track all my shoes.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Peaks are relative. I am now aiming to improve my speed (haven’t peaked in that respect) but in the future, I could see that being over with. I might focus on number of runs per year or distance per year. As log as I have fun moving 30 years from now.


----------



## Waiting2goback

flav said:


> I have three pairs of ASIC Nimbus 19. With my first pair, I learnt what a black toe was, I adjusted my socks accordingly. With my second pair, I had what you seem to describe until I loosened the laces. I bought the third pair a half size bigger. In the end, I like them all. Good luck with them!



Thanks.   My leg is still sore today.  I'll have to try something.   Not only would that be a waster of $300 for the two pairs, I don't know what else I could try for shoes.   I have wide feet so my options are limited.  Thankfully I still have some mileage left in my 17's to give me some time to figure it out.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> Just realized it's Tink weekend (if there were still DL races)
> 
> Happy memories but sad roxymama
> I think I'll wear my race shirt to my treadmill workout tonight.





I got a picture reminder of the trip on Facebook.  (#facebookrememorymachine as my friend calls it)


----------



## GreatLakes

jmasgat said:


> Shoe tracking.....I track my miles in Excel (since I run both indoors and out, just Garmin and SportTracks won't do (and I can't believe someone else on the board (@GreatLakes) uses it too)).  I Googled and found a routine that I added to the spreadsheet so that I can do totals by cell font color.  So I can track different shoes by just using different font colors.



I'm not sure if you do this but when I do an indoor run I manually enter it in SportTracks then export the .fit file and upload it to Garmin Connect. I too use both of those together since my running and fitness watches are both Garmin.

Just to be safe I also link Garmin to the free version of Training Peaks. No spreadsheet here but my training runs are also logged in a good old paper logbook so i can glance quickly at a recent run.

Can have too much data.


----------



## PCFriar80

Since @LSUlakes is probably tending to a sick DS again today, I thought I would pinch hit with this weeks Fun Friday Question of the Day.  I dug hard and deep for this one so have mercy!
FFQOTD:  Today is National Foam Rolling Day.  Do you incorporate foam rolling in any part of your workout, pre or post?  Do you utilize other methods to ease leg muscle tightness?  I realize that this may not actually be a fun question but at least it's a foam question.  So I provided a bonus! 

And just your luck, today is also National Twilight Zone day!
BFFQOTD:  Are you a fan of the Twilight Zone?  If so, what is your favorite epsiode?

My answers:
AFFQOTD:  I'll roll my calves post run when they're tight but that's about it.  I find that just moving around is the best way for me to keep things loose.

ABFFQOTD:  Yes!  Talking Tina is my favorite episode.


----------



## PrincessV

KingLlama said:


> Question: How do y'all keep track of the mileage you put on specific pair of shoes?
> Do you all journal your runs on paper? Keep track of it on an app?


App: iSmoothRun



PCFriar80 said:


> FFQOTD:  Today is National Foam Rolling Day.  Do you incorporate foam rolling in any part of your workout, pre or post?  Do you utilize other methods to ease leg muscle tightness?


ATTFFQOTD: Yes! Every morning and evening, plus before and after each run. Foam roller for thighs - fronts and sides - softball for glutes, Stick for calves.



> BFFQOTD:  Are you a fan of the Twilight Zone?  If so, what is your favorite epsiode?
> e.


ATTBFFQOTD: They had reruns every afternoon when I was a kid, so I watched a LOT back then! "Nightmare at 20,000 Feet" was a goodie.


----------



## Capang

ATTFFQOTD: never tried it. 

ATTBFFQOTD: OMG YES! Favorite episode is the Bewitchin' Pool. Honorable mention to the gremlin on the plane, I quote that episode every time I fly. My daughter loves Talking Tina. She can do a mean impression.

Also, that's a whole lotta letters today.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTFFQOTD:  On occasion.  I have a foam roller that I got from a race that works alright, I guess.  Bought a stick at marathon weekend this year to use on my poor muscles on the car ride back to Texas.  I don't use either of them regularly, but know I probably should...

ATTBFFQOTD:  Loved the Twilight Zone when I was a kid.  Like @PrincessV, I watched the show a lot when I was a youngster since every afternoon it seemed to be on the tv.  But I am hard pressed today to remember a favorite!


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races!
> 
> 12 - @michigandergirl  - Fifth Third River Bank Run 25k (2:35:00 / N/A)
> 12 - @JohnFilipoff  - Carolina Brewfest Half Marathon (1:42:00 / N/A)
> 12 - @Slogger  - Greenbrier Half Marathon (2:00:00 / N/A)
> 12 - @KSellers88  - Finish on the 50 Half (NG / N/A)
> 13 - @SarahDisney  - Japan Run 4 Miler (39:59 / N/A)



Good luck everyone with your events this weekend!


----------



## Chaitali

Interesting question about reaching a peak.  I guess my answer is that I'm not sure.  I started running in January of 2014 and had PRs consistently in 2014, 2015 and 2016.  But then I got slower in 2017 with marathon training and I feel like I'm now at a point where I'm slower than I was back when I started.  But I think there may be a medical issue and I'm hoping I can fix it and get faster again.  I'm still waiting for my doctor to schedule blood work.  I also was at the PT last week and the range of motion on my right ankle/foot was really limited by my tight achilles, and she's trying to help me with that.  I'm 40 but I hope I still have some more years in my to at least get back to where I was.

For shoes, I use Garmin to track miles.  But also, I kind of just change out shoes every 6 months.  It's easier for me to track that way.

Foam rolling...I should do it more.  I try to do it 2-3 times per week.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I have a foam roller and SHOULD use it faithfully, but I don't.  I hate it.  

TWILIGHT ZONE!!!  I love it so much.  Favorite episode is Eye of the Beholder


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: I'm really bad at recovery. I don't do anything extra or out of the ordinary so I've never foam rolled.

Bonus: Never watched it (purposely avoided it) and...I'd be 100% in favor of a ToT re-theme.


----------



## Capang

Barca33Runner said:


> Bonus: Never watched it (purposely avoided it) and...I'd be 100% in favor of a ToT re-theme.


Blasphemy!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Foam Roll: ... umm... I should foam roll. I am terrible at actually doing it. 

Twilight Zone: I don't think I've actually watched any of the episodes... but have a deep appreciation for it as ToT is my favorite ride!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-I'm not sure about peaking, I may have peaked before I even started running, LOL.   Started running in 2012 at age 45 but made a commitment in 2015 to be more focused.  If I used @DopeyBadger's guide of 5000-10000 miles as my peak window, I have only run 5000 miles, so hopefully there's time to improve.   

ATTQOTD:Foam rolling......have one but don't use it.   Not sure why.   Hopefully I can improve that too.

ATTQOTD:Shoe tracker.....I use Strava to track my shoe mileage.   Works great and you can't beat the price!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I do foam roll on occasion if I need to pop my upper back or get my IT band.  I’m more of a lacrosse ball fan for calves and feet and tiger tail for my quads.

Bonus: I’ve seen episodes, but I don’t handle anything remotely scary very well, even if there’s humor or sci-fi involved. I can’t even be alone when watching the Scary Movie parodies lol. So I guess my favorite episode is the intro film on ToT!


----------



## Miranda

ZellyB said:


> I got a picture reminder of the trip on Facebook.  (#facebookrememorymachine as my friend calls it)


Me too, all my FB memories the last few days are from Tink 2015!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I like massages more than foam rolling.  I only foam roll when I know I have a problem.

I like Twilight Zone - this past season of X-Files had a very Twilight Zone episode and it made me very happy.


----------



## cburnett11

AFFQOTD: I never really think to do this... seems like I should though. 

ABFFQOTD: Love TZ.  I have a lot of episodes that I like, but I'll go with "It's a Good Life".  The main character is Anthony Fremont (played by Billy Mumy of Lost in Space).  In the ToT lobby there is a poster showing that "Anthony Fremont and His Orchestra" are playing in the club there.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I foam roll maybe 4 times a week...should be more, but my recovery is the biggest struggle sometimes.

ATTBQOTD: I waited for others to respond before I answered purposefully, because I didn't want to be the first to say I'd never seen it I've also never ridden TOT because I hate the feeling of falling where your stomach goes up into your throat. LOL. I make fast passes every trip and chicken out and change them.


----------



## FFigawi

PCFriar80 said:


> Since @LSUlakes is probably tending to a sick DS again today, I thought I would pinch hit with this weeks Fun Friday Question of the Day.  I dug hard and deep for this one so have mercy!
> FFQOTD:  Today is National Foam Rolling Day.  Do you incorporate foam rolling in any part of your workout, pre or post?  Do you utilize other methods to ease leg muscle tightness?  I realize that this may not actually be a fun question but at least it's a foam question.  So I provided a bonus!



I get my torture in other ways, primarily from my monthly deep tissue sports massage. I do use a roller when I'm traveling for a race, though.



> And just your luck, today is also National Twilight Zone day!
> BFFQOTD:  Are you a fan of the Twilight Zone?  If so, what is your favorite epsiode?



Loved watching it as a kid. Haven't seen much of it since then, unfortunately.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I have both an Addaday stick roller and a Triggerpoint Grid foam roller.  The Addaday is great for targeting areas like calves or specific muscle knots for point treatment.  The Triggerpoint is great for a more general roll out of larger muscle groups like hamstrings, quads and IT bands.  I probably don't use them as often as I should, but if I start to feel tension or strain lingering in the muscles after cooling down post-run, they're great at working things out quickly.


----------



## jennamfeo

Barca33Runner said:


> Bonus: Never watched it (purposely avoided it) and...I'd be 100% in favor of a ToT re-theme.


I thought I liked you....



KSellers88 said:


> I've also never ridden TOT because I hate the feeling of falling where your stomach goes up into your throat.


So for years, my husband has tried to get me to ride the ToT. And for years I avoided it using the excuse that I will stay out with Bay because she was too small. Until she wasn't too small anymore and I wasn't going to let her go on that ride without her mom. I also hate up and down rides like that, but I took one for the family team and joined them. I literally screamed and held on so tight the whole ride. I thought I was going to pass out. Then right next to me, is my adorable 4 year old laughing up a freaking storm having the time of her life. HA. But it grew on me and now it's a must ride for me. I am just happy that Bay was able to ride the ToT at DCA before it switched (@Barca33Runner ) to Guardian of the Galaxy, because then she rode it at WDW and she will probably be the only kid in her peer group when she grows up that can say she did that.

And that gets me to my answer to the QOTD: I only remember to roll when something tells me that it hurts.

ATTBQOTD: The only Twilight Zone I have watched is in the queue for ToT.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I only foam roll when I have an ouchy that need special attention, and even then, not as much as I should.


----------



## JulieODC

I should foam roll more consistently, but mainly do it when I have some soreness or have dine a long/hard run.

Never watching Twilight Zone!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

jennamfeo said:


> And that gets me to my answer to the QOTD: I only remember to roll when something tells me that it hurts.
> ATTBQOTD: The only Twilight Zone I have watched is in the queue for ToT.


All of this, exactly!


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> FFQOTD: Today is National Foam Rolling Day. Do you incorporate foam rolling in any part of your workout, pre or post? Do you utilize other methods to ease leg muscle tightness? I realize that this may not actually be a fun question but at least it's a foam question. So I provided a bonus!
> 
> And just your luck, today is also National Twilight Zone day!
> BFFQOTD: Are you a fan of the Twilight Zone? If so, what is your favorite epsiode?


I do have a foam roller and I do use it post workout. Especially when I was having some knee pain. 

I am a fan of the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror. I know that is not an actual episode but thats all I got.


----------



## Miranda

I used to watch Twilight Zone reruns as a kid once in a while, but that's it.  I don't really remember any of the episodes.  I have a vague memory of one that had a guy who dismembered a body but didn't have time to finish disposing of it before someone was coming over to visit so he hid the head somewhere, but I can't even find anything like that googling so I must be misremembering it.


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> I thought I liked you....
> 
> 
> So for years, my husband has tried to get me to ride the ToT. And for years I avoided it using the excuse that I will stay out with Bay because she was too small. Until she wasn't too small anymore and I wasn't going to let her go on that ride without her mom. I also hate up and down rides like that, but I took one for the family team and joined them. I literally screamed and held on so tight the whole ride. I thought I was going to pass out. Then right next to me, is my adorable 4 year old laughing up a freaking storm having the time of her life. HA. But it grew on me and now it's a must ride for me. I am just happy that Bay was able to ride the ToT at DCA before it switched (@Barca33Runner ) to Guardian of the Galaxy, because then she rode it at WDW and she will probably be the only kid in her peer group when she grows up that can say she did that.
> 
> And that gets me to my answer to the QOTD: I only remember to roll when something tells me that it hurts.
> 
> ATTBQOTD: The only Twilight Zone I have watched is in the queue for ToT.



Maybe one day I'll make it on the ride. I've literally stood right outside the entrance looking at my Fastpass and changed it. LOL.


----------



## Sailormoon2

KSellers88 said:


> Maybe one day I'll make it on the ride. I've literally stood right outside the entrance looking at my Fastpass and changed it. LOL.


Yep. Me too. I have rode ToT once. It ruined my whole vacation as my stomach "dropped" dramatically on every ride thereafter in anticipation. I keep telling my husband I will "suck it up" on our next trip, but I'll probably decide against it in the end. LOL!


----------



## SheHulk

Miranda said:


> I used to watch Twilight Zone reruns as a kid once in a while, but that's it.  I don't really remember any of the episodes.  I have a vague memory of one that had a guy who dismembered a body but didn't have time to finish disposing of it before someone was coming over to visit so he hid the head somewhere, but I can't even find anything like that googling so I must be misremembering it.


Yeah that sounds a little dark for Twilight Zone. Remember this was network tv in the late 50s early 60s. I love Twilight Zone, and have in the past watched the New Years marathon on the Sci Fi channel or whatever it’s called now. Couldn’t pick a favorite but I loved the one with the phone that kept ringing during the storm, and of course the ventriloquist dummy. I could list like 5 more. It’s one of the reasons ToT is my favorite ride.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Yes to foam rolling, but only when something hurts.

Twilight Zone is a wonderful show. Usually not very scary, just something unusual with an ironic twist at the end - like the one where the man just wanted to be left alone so he could READ. Well, he got his wish..., but then broke his glasses. Funny that I can't remember episode titles, but knew exactly which one you guys meant every time you have posted your favorite titles.

ETA: On the ride, I've learned that it is much better if you just let yourself go with the motion. Tensing up and holding on make it harder.


----------



## KSellers88

Sailormoon2 said:


> Yep. Me too. I have rode ToT once. It ruined my whole vacation as my stomach "dropped" dramatically on every ride thereafter in anticipation. I keep telling my husband I will "suck it up" on our next trip, but I'll probably decide against it in the end. LOL!



LOL! If you ever see a blonde standing outside the entrance looking like this  while playing on her phone, that is me cancelling my fastpass and you are welcome to stand with me and wait on him to ride the ride.


----------



## Dis5150

KSellers88 said:


> Maybe one day I'll make it on the ride. I've literally stood right outside the entrance looking at my Fastpass and changed it. LOL.





Sailormoon2 said:


> Yep. Me too. I have rode ToT once. It ruined my whole vacation as my stomach "dropped" dramatically on every ride thereafter in anticipation. I keep telling my husband I will "suck it up" on our next trip, but I'll probably decide against it in the end. LOL!



#SAME  I usually have a Fastpass for it and have rode it twice. I also rode the chicken elevator.


----------



## sylkai

Foam rolling: I should. I got the foam roller out of the storage room about 6 months ago. I might remember to use it in another month or two.

Twilight Zone: I'm glad we decided the ToT intro counts, because that's all I've got. But I'm also not a fan of scary *or* TV so.

Shoes: I don't track, but I've probably got ...1200ish miles on the current pair? Then again, I run in huaracha-style sandals (think pretty much barefoot with a thin sole under the foot) and the soles are rated to 5k miles. I am looking to get a new pair but specifically for gravel/trail running so with a slightly thicker sole than my current pair.


----------



## KSellers88

Dis5150 said:


> #SAME  I usually have a Fastpass for it and have rode it twice. I also rode the chicken elevator.



LOL! I didn't know they had a chicken elevator, I would ride that! I've never made it past the entrance, so you are doing better than me!


----------



## jennamfeo

KSellers88 said:


> LOL! I didn't know they had a chicken elevator, I would ride that! I've never made it past the entrance, so you are doing better than me!


I didn't either, so I googled it. Apparently it's just a normal elevator down. So you can go through the whole queue and then tell them you want to exit. Interesting.


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> I didn't either, so I googled it. Apparently it's just a normal elevator down. So you can go through the whole queue and then tell them you want to exit. Interesting.



Sign me up!


----------



## PrincessV

jennamfeo said:


> I didn't either, so I googled it. Apparently it's just a normal elevator down. So you can go through the whole queue and then tell them you want to exit. Interesting.


Yep! My son _hates_ the dropping sensation, so he won't ride TOT, but he loves the theme and queue, so he joins me through the line, then exits via Chicken Exit while I ride.


----------



## Miranda

I felt better about ToT after seeing a documentary about it on the Travel channel or something like that where they talked about the design of the ride and stuff, and I learned that you are actually being pulled downwards, not falling.  For some reason that made it better in my mind and it doesn't bother me as much anymore.


----------



## cavepig

Foam Rolling - No foam rolling ever, but I had a stick which I hated.   Now I have a car buffer (bascially like the body buffer) that I love! I use it anywhere and usually in the evening if something is tight or just because & I'll run it over my quads/thighs and it's grand!  Great for my plantar fasciatis and pirformis sydrome keeping them under control as well.

Twilight Zone - I do like the show & Ride. Have the DVD collection of all the episodes but never watched them all. The one where people get eaten stands out, it's creepy, they don't know they are going to be the feast or something along those lines.  The ride I love, but it does not love me, it makes me ill.


----------



## jmasgat

cavepig said:


> The one where people get eaten stands out, it's creepy, they don't know they are going to be the feast or something along those lines.  The ride I love, but it does not love me, it makes me ill.



To Serve Man, perhaps?  A classic where the aliens come "in peace", offer some technology, and then start transporting humans back to their planet for "tourism".  Takes the female scientist to figure out that  the title of the book given to humans, "To serve Man, is actually a cookbook!

Yup I like Twilight Zone......and funny riffs (which a friend just posted today)


----------



## Jules76126

I don’t foam roll but probably should. I find my pirformis is better when stretching and I heard foam rolling would help also. 

No twilight zone and definitely no TOT. The only rides I have not ride in WDW are TOT and RNR. I even did MS orange once and that was enough. Maybe I’ll do the others one day


----------



## avondale

PCFriar80 said:


> Since @LSUlakes is probably tending to a sick DS again today, I thought I would pinch hit with this weeks Fun Friday Question of the Day.  I dug hard and deep for this one so have mercy!
> FFQOTD:  Today is National Foam Rolling Day.  Do you incorporate foam rolling in any part of your workout, pre or post?  Do you utilize other methods to ease leg muscle tightness?  I realize that this may not actually be a fun question but at least it's a foam question.  So I provided a bonus!
> 
> And just your luck, today is also National Twilight Zone day!
> BFFQOTD:  Are you a fan of the Twilight Zone?  If so, what is your favorite epsiode?



ATTQOTD: I try to foam roll my legs (hamstrings, IT band, quads, calves) on weekday mornings after my strength training.  Because of time issues, I probably do it 4 of 5 days.  I "graduated" from the smooth foam roller to one of the "rumble rollers" with the thumb-sized knobs on it for hams, IT band, and quads.  I have a hand-held roller that looks like balls of plastic spiky needles for my calves.    Definitely useful.  I should foam roll directly after running, but usually I'm busy getting cleaned up and getting a meal.

I never watched much Twilight Zone because I'm not really a horror/suspense fan.  I realize they aren't all horror, but it's hard to know at the beginning.


----------



## michigandergirl

KSellers88 said:


> LOL! I didn't know they had a chicken elevator, I would ride that! I've never made it past the entrance, so you are doing better than me!





jennamfeo said:


> I didn't either, so I googled it. Apparently it's just a normal elevator down. So you can go through the whole queue and then tell them you want to exit. Interesting.



I'm very familiar with all the chicken exits! I love all the rides, especially TOT, but my daughter is all talk and always wants to bail at the last minute!


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  I don’t foam roll, but I do want to.  I got one a few days ago but haven’t used it yet.  I need to read up on how to do it properly.

Bonus ATTQOTD:  I love Twilight Zone (the show and the attraction).  I have three favorite episodes.  Time Enough at Last, The Eye of the Beholder, & Five Characters in Search of an Exit.


----------



## Baloo in MI

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: Prior to 2015, I only ran 5k's, so in terms of the longer races, I've been steadily improving over the last 3 years and I don't think I've peaked yet. The bigger question is, now that I'm firmly in my 40's, can I stay healthy enough to reach my full potential...
> 
> Which reminds me, @LSUlakes could you update my goal for Saturday to NG? I'm currently losing the battle to shin splints and I'm no longer confident I can PR. I'm going to try to show up with a good attitude and see what happens...



Good luck at the River Bank Run tomorrow!


----------



## McNs

Never tried foam rolling, would probably help with my leg soreness, though I am pleased with the compression socks (any pain I have is inthe calves)

Not watched a lot of Twilight Zone but the gremlin on the plane wing stands out as one I remember. The ride is officially my favourite - I’ve been lucky enough to ride at both DCA and DHS, with the latter being superior. I’ve also ridden Guardians, and while at first I was dismayed at them changing my fav, it is a worthy replacement. I’m hysterical withlaughter the moment the drops begin!


----------



## michigandergirl

Baloo in MI said:


> Good luck at the River Bank Run tomorrow!



Thank you! Bummer you can't run it this year. I hope you heal up fast!


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: I have one of those foam rollers with the bumps and I use it 3-4 times a week. I look at it with fear and loathing since it’s 5-10 min of pain, but I think it’s helping with my aches. 

I always wondered if foam rolling actually had any evidence behind it and after looking it up, there have been a few studies that showed that it does improve joint mobility and pain tolerance. It does not release fascia from muscle as its sometimes purported to do (apparently it would take an incredible amount of pressure and pain to do that), but at least the benefits are there!

I’m not a big fan of the twilight zone show. In fact, even though I enjoyed TOT at Disneyland, I was super excited for the Guardians ride and it does not disappoint. I find the GOTG to be faster, have more unexpected drops, and just tons more fun with the music.


----------



## LSUlakes

Random Satuday Question not related to running. We are going back to WDW for the MNSSHP and have been playing with the idea of family theme costume. I'm working on making a case for Carousel of Progress, and wonder should everyone dress according to the same scene, or everyone pic there person from one of the scenes. My vote is for the following for myself:





What do yall think? Ideas on how to pull this off?


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Random Satuday Question not related to running. We are going back to WDW for the MNSSHP and have been playing with the idea of family theme costume. I'm working on making a case for Carousel of Progress, and wonder should everyone dress according to the same scene, or everyone pic there person from one of the scenes. My vote is for the following for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do yall think? Ideas on how to pull this off?



I'll see if I can find the post, but one of the gals on the Annual MNSSHP threads did this with her family a couple of years ago and it was soooo cute! I remember she was the wife dressed up as the Statue of Liberty for the Fourth of July.

EDIT: Found it!! https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/#post-55411342


----------



## Disney at Heart

chuckille said:


> I’m not a big fan of the twilight zone show. In fact, even though I enjoyed TOT at Disneyland, I was super excited for the Guardians ride and it does not disappoint. I find the GOTG to be faster, have more unexpected drops, and just tons more fun with the music.



Ok, being the age of Star Lord's mom, I _really_ love the music!!!! Last trip, we got a picture made with Star Lord and Groot while they played "The Chain" by Fleetwood Mac. Heavenly ... or Galaxyish?



LSUlakes said:


> Random Satuday Question not related to running. We are going back to WDW for the MNSSHP and have been playing with the idea of family theme costume. I'm working on making a case for Carousel of Progress, and wonder should everyone dress according to the same scene, or everyone pic there person from one of the scenes. My vote is for the following for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do yall think? Ideas on how to pull this off?



The bow tie is the essential element! 
And as a side note, I love CoP. It is classic that Walt loved, and it's a great cool down on a hot day. If you are ever in the theatre with me, listen for the crazy one singing "There's a great big beautiful tomorrow..." and getting all the annoyed looks from those around me.


----------



## Waiting2goback

PCFriar80 said:


> Since @LSUlakes is probably tending to a sick DS again today, I thought I would pinch hit with this weeks Fun Friday Question of the Day.  I dug hard and deep for this one so have mercy!
> FFQOTD:  Today is National Foam Rolling Day.  Do you incorporate foam rolling in any part of your workout, pre or post?  Do you utilize other methods to ease leg muscle tightness?  I realize that this may not actually be a fun question but at least it's a foam question.  So I provided a bonus!
> 
> And just your luck, today is also National Twilight Zone day!
> BFFQOTD:  Are you a fan of the Twilight Zone?  If so, what is your favorite epsiode?
> 
> My answers:
> AFFQOTD:  I'll roll my calves post run when they're tight but that's about it.  I find that just moving around is the best way for me to keep things loose.
> 
> ABFFQOTD:  Yes!  Talking Tina is my favorite episode.



I used to foam roll and then I bought the R8 recovery roller.  Probably the best money I have ever spent on running accessories.  It is glorious.  It has the ability to find knots in my muscles I didn't know I had and you can target them much better than with a foam roller.  I still roll my back but anything on my legs, from calves, to hamstrings, gets the R8.

I never watched Twilight Zone.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> I'll see if I can find the post, but one of the gals on the Annual MNSSHP threads did this with her family a couple of years ago and it was soooo cute! I remember she was the wife dressed up as the Statue of Liberty for the Fourth of July.
> 
> EDIT: Found it!! https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/#post-55411342



Thanks!!



Disney at Heart said:


> Ok, being the age of Star Lord's mom, I _really_ love the music!!!! Last trip, we got a picture made with Star Lord and Groot while they played "The Chain" by Fleetwood Mac. Heavenly ... or Galaxyish?
> 
> 
> 
> The bow tie is the essential element!
> And as a side note, I love CoP. It is classic that Walt loved, and it's a great cool down on a hot day. If you are ever in the theatre with me, listen for the crazy one singing "There's a great big beautiful tomorrow..." and getting all the annoyed looks from those around me.



Big fan of CoP as well! I also may or may not sing the song, but its usually so empty no one is annoyed by it. lol


----------



## LSUlakes

One of my favorite pictures from our last trip!


----------



## kleph

KingLlama said:


> Question: How do y'all keep track of the mileage you put on specific pair of shoes?
> 
> I *think* I've put around 300 miles on the ones I currently use, so I'm wondering if I need to get new ones in the next month or so. But once I do, I'd like to be able to track the mileage easily instead of just trying to estimate it.
> 
> Do you all journal your runs on paper? Keep track of it on an app?
> 
> Thanks!



my garmin app keeps a tally but it's virtually the same as my overall mileage stats since i rarely have more than one pair of shoes. 

i believe the rule of thumb for regular runners is that a shoe should last 400 miles or six months. it's good to have a tracker to know when you are getting in the ballpark but the best measure is how you feel. sometimes you get a pair that hits that point earlier than expected. your legs will let you know when your shoes that have lost their cushioning. if you haven't really changed your training but find you are more sore than usual or fighting a succession of minor injuries, shoes are usually the culprit.

i typically let my shoes get in that 300-400 mile range and start looking for sales. but i've bailed on a pair or two after a few hundred miles because they just weren't taking care of my legs.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 322058
> 
> One of my favorite pictures from our last trip!



So, my heart pretty much exploded! What a perfect picture! And your little guy is a cutie!


----------



## michigandergirl

River Bank Run 25K quick recap:

I'll just cut to the chase, I PR'd!!!! I did not think this was going to happen given this last less than stellar training cycle, and it wasn't easy, but I guess this is just a testament to the fitness gains I've made over the last year using @DopeyBadger plans.

The weather was perfect in the mid-40's, cloudy with occasional drizzle.

Miles 1 & 2: I started out cautious, not wanting to go out too fast, and wanting to see how the shins felt (not too bad, surprisingly).

Miles 3-8: I worked my way to HM tempo pace (and sometimes even faster) and felt good.

Miles 9-12: The dreaded Butterworth St hills. I slowed a bit through here, I can tell I haven't had as much hill training this spring as I normally do, and this is where people frequently bonk coming out of mile 12. Those hills can suck the life out of you!

Mile 13: I struggled to maintain pace here. It was like my body said, "What? We're not done at 13.1?"

Mile 14: About half way through this mile I started getting a side stitch, which is highly unusual for me. I never get those!

Mile 15 and a half: Side stitch is reaching epic pain levels and I was forced to take walk breaks. And, of course, there were many cameras on this portion of the course, capturing my look of death I'm sure. I was so mad because I knew I was on track to PR, and I thought I blew it. But then I started doing math (I hate math) and I realized that as long as I kept some forward motion, I was still going to pull it off. 

Official time 2:34:36


----------



## sylkai

michigandergirl said:


> River Bank Run 25K quick recap:
> 
> I'll just cut to the chase, I PR'd!!!! I did not think this was going to happen given this last less than stellar training cycle, and it wasn't easy, but I guess this is just a testament to the fitness gains I've made over the last year using @DopeyBadger plans.
> 
> The weather was perfect in the mid-40's, cloudy with occasional drizzle.
> 
> Miles 1 & 2: I started out cautious, not wanting to go out too fast, and wanting to see how the shins felt (not too bad, surprisingly).
> 
> Miles 3-8: I worked my way to HM tempo pace (and sometimes even faster) and felt good.
> 
> Miles 9-12: The dreaded Butterworth St hills. I slowed a bit through here, I can tell I haven't had as much hill training this spring as I normally do, and this is where people frequently bonk coming out of mile 12. Those hills can suck the life out of you!
> 
> Mile 13: I struggled to maintain pace here. It was like my body said, "What? We're not done at 13.1?"
> 
> Mile 14: About half way through this mile I started getting a side stitch, which is highly unusual for me. I never get those!
> 
> Mile 15 and a half: Side stitch is reaching epic pain levels and I was forced to take walk breaks. And, of course, there were many cameras on this portion of the course, capturing my look of death I'm sure. I was so mad because I knew I was on track to PR, and I thought I blew it. But then I started doing math (I hate math) and I realized that as long as I kept some forward motion, I was still going to pull it off.
> 
> Official time 2:34:36



Congrats on both a PR and successfully being able to math while running! I ...can't.


----------



## DopeyBadger

michigandergirl said:


> River Bank Run 25K quick recap:
> 
> I'll just cut to the chase, I PR'd!!!! I did not think this was going to happen given this last less than stellar training cycle, and it wasn't easy, but I guess this is just a testament to the fitness gains I've made over the last year using @DopeyBadger plans.
> 
> The weather was perfect in the mid-40's, cloudy with occasional drizzle.
> 
> Miles 1 & 2: I started out cautious, not wanting to go out too fast, and wanting to see how the shins felt (not too bad, surprisingly).
> 
> Miles 3-8: I worked my way to HM tempo pace (and sometimes even faster) and felt good.
> 
> Miles 9-12: The dreaded Butterworth St hills. I slowed a bit through here, I can tell I haven't had as much hill training this spring as I normally do, and this is where people frequently bonk coming out of mile 12. Those hills can suck the life out of you!
> 
> Mile 13: I struggled to maintain pace here. It was like my body said, "What? We're not done at 13.1?"
> 
> Mile 14: About half way through this mile I started getting a side stitch, which is highly unusual for me. I never get those!
> 
> Mile 15 and a half: Side stitch is reaching epic pain levels and I was forced to take walk breaks. And, of course, there were many cameras on this portion of the course, capturing my look of death I'm sure. I was so mad because I knew I was on track to PR, and I thought I blew it. But then I started doing math (I hate math) and I realized that as long as I kept some forward motion, I was still going to pull it off.
> 
> Official time 2:34:36



OMG!!!  I'm so happy for you!  You've been through so much these last few cycles.  The testament is all to you and your sheer will!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> One of my favorite pictures from our last trip!



Great pic!

Little guy has big guy's exact smile!


----------



## cavepig

LSUlakes said:


> Random Satuday Question not related to running. We are going back to WDW for the MNSSHP and have been playing with the idea of family theme costume. I'm working on making a case for Carousel of Progress, and wonder should everyone dress according to the same scene, or everyone pic there person from one of the scenes. My vote is for the following for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do yall think? Ideas on how to pull this off?


Love this idea.   I think all from the same scene would be the neatest way if possible.  You should bring a floppy stuffed dog around too! No idea for execution, but it could be hot so you may want to do his ensemble as short sleeves & shorts or at least shorts for comfort. so fun!


----------



## Baloo in MI

michigandergirl said:


> River Bank Run 25K quick recap:
> 
> I'll just cut to the chase, I PR'd!!!! I did not think this was going to happen given this last less than stellar training cycle, and it wasn't easy, but I guess this is just a testament to the fitness gains I've made over the last year using @DopeyBadger plans.
> 
> The weather was perfect in the mid-40's, cloudy with occasional drizzle.
> 
> Miles 1 & 2: I started out cautious, not wanting to go out too fast, and wanting to see how the shins felt (not too bad, surprisingly).
> 
> Miles 3-8: I worked my way to HM tempo pace (and sometimes even faster) and felt good.
> 
> Miles 9-12: The dreaded Butterworth St hills. I slowed a bit through here, I can tell I haven't had as much hill training this spring as I normally do, and this is where people frequently bonk coming out of mile 12. Those hills can suck the life out of you!
> 
> Mile 13: I struggled to maintain pace here. It was like my body said, "What? We're not done at 13.1?"
> 
> Mile 14: About half way through this mile I started getting a side stitch, which is highly unusual for me. I never get those!
> 
> Mile 15 and a half: Side stitch is reaching epic pain levels and I was forced to take walk breaks. And, of course, there were many cameras on this portion of the course, capturing my look of death I'm sure. I was so mad because I knew I was on track to PR, and I thought I blew it. But then I started doing math (I hate math) and I realized that as long as I kept some forward motion, I was still going to pull it off.
> 
> Official time 2:34:36




Great job!  Those hills coming back into town are so challenging.  Congrats on the PR!


----------



## SarahDisney

*Race Recap: NYRR Japan Run 4M (5/13)

The Good:*
- As always, race was well run. Great volunteers, great staff, sufficient water.
- I got to run the whole race with my friend (she was pacing me).
- I discovered that I can eat the post-race bagels! I always thought I couldn't (mildly complicated, but not really), but my friend told me today that they're actually okay for me to eat. Score!
- I got my PR!

*The Bad:*
- I'm having some sort of hydration issue. I was crampy, and in the latter half of the race I got lightheaded, and was feeling like I wanted to vomit right before the finish. I need to figure that out.
- All the hills. Seriously. These hills suck.

*Official Time: 39:35*
That's just short of a minute PR (I think it's 57 seconds, not sure).
The race itself wasn't bad, I just didn't feel great. But I came in below 40, which was my goal for the day, so I'm happy.

Also, it was almost like being at a Disney race - lots of runDisney shirts, and there was even a post-race character M&G:


----------



## FredtheDuck

Friday’s QOTD was timely. I’ve rolled a couple of times but could use some advice for an odd issue: I have labral tears in both shoulders. Long story. The tear in my left (non-dominant) shoulder requires surgery but I haven’t found a convenient time to be unable to drive for four weeks or more, so I just kind of live with it. BUT. The tears mean I can’t support my body weight the way I need to be able to in order to effectively roll. Any advice on alternative ways to get those benefits without having to meaningfully weight-bear with your shoulders? Thanks!


----------



## CDKG

FredtheDuck said:


> Friday’s QOTD was timely. I’ve rolled a couple of times but could use some advice for an odd issue: I have labral tears in both shoulders. Long story. The tear in my left (non-dominant) shoulder requires surgery but I haven’t found a convenient time to be unable to drive for four weeks or more, so I just kind of live with it. BUT. The tears mean I can’t support my body weight the way I need to be able to in order to effectively roll. Any advice on alternative ways to get those benefits without having to meaningfully weight-bear with your shoulders? Thanks!


Have you tried yoga? I prefer it over rolling and have found huge benefits! You may need to modify some of the poses, but that is usually not a problem.


----------



## FredtheDuck

CDKG said:


> Have you tried yoga? I prefer it over rolling and have found huge benefits! You may need to modify some of the poses, but that is usually not a problem.



You know, I haven’t really done yoga since I started running again. That’s a great suggestion, thanks!


----------



## Waiting2goback

FredtheDuck said:


> Friday’s QOTD was timely. I’ve rolled a couple of times but could use some advice for an odd issue: I have labral tears in both shoulders. Long story. The tear in my left (non-dominant) shoulder requires surgery but I haven’t found a convenient time to be unable to drive for four weeks or more, so I just kind of live with it. BUT. The tears mean I can’t support my body weight the way I need to be able to in order to effectively roll. Any advice on alternative ways to get those benefits without having to meaningfully weight-bear with your shoulders? Thanks!



I'm telling you, give the R8 roller a try.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Question for those of you that have done Dopey, or any runDisney challenge race. Is it possible to get the challenge medals without a finish time in the actual races? In other words, if someone were to take the chip off their bib, is there any way they could still get their Dopey medal?


----------



## cavepig

FredtheDuck said:


> Friday’s QOTD was timely. I’ve rolled a couple of times but could use some advice for an odd issue: I have labral tears in both shoulders. Long story. The tear in my left (non-dominant) shoulder requires surgery but I haven’t found a convenient time to be unable to drive for four weeks or more, so I just kind of live with it. BUT. The tears mean I can’t support my body weight the way I need to be able to in order to effectively roll. Any advice on alternative ways to get those benefits without having to meaningfully weight-bear with your shoulders? Thanks!


I sprained my arms/hands terribly last summer so couldn't use my stick at all or arms at al, which led me to buying a car buffer, cheaper alternative to the body buffer (like the one Galloway endorses & is at the expos).  You can use it anywhere & when you use the edge it gets deeper.  I have this one WEN 6010 6-Inch Waxer/Polisher I bought on amazon.  There's all sorts of gadgets similar but I've been pleased with this for what it cost & you don't have to use your shoulders at all.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## cavepig

Waiting2goback said:


> Question for those of you that have done Dopey, or any runDisney challenge race. Is it possible to get the challenge medals without a finish time in the actual races? In other words, if someone were to take the chip off their bib, is there any way they could still get their Dopey medal?


You get the challenge medals at the end through a special tent. You walk over a mat (I think), I assumed it popped up that you finished and showed your picture from the expo to prove it's really you at that moment.  But people's chips fail so maybe as long as you are wearing the bib you are fine.  If you get swept you aren't allowed in that area anyway so only people who really finished would be coming through.  Why is someone taking off their chip though?


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 322058
> 
> One of my favorite pictures from our last trip!



This is an awesome picture!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you or anyone you know run during the hottest part of the day during summer? If so why do you choose that time?

ATTQOTD: My dad would run during his lunch break up until about a year ago. His running days are over now as he has started having some knee issues. For him, it was just a convenient time to get in a run. I for one, just cant make myself do it. lol


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @SarahDisney and @michigandergirl for your great runs and PRs this weekend at your events.

Plus a Hello Kitty photo op for @SarahDisney?   Awesome!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I have out of necessity but only a few times. I prefer to run in wooded trails so there is some shade if I have to run in the afternoons in summer. Usually its early morning or later in the evening though. The sun and I aren't friends.


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: When I was living in Arizona, the folks I would train with would sometimes to hill or track intervals for speed during the heat of the summer. We're talking 115 degrees plus. The logic being these runs were the only safe way to run in such conditions since they were 'relatively' short workouts and we hydrated quite a bit between hill efforts. They would help acclimate for the heat which was important since even pre-dawn run conditions were brutal in the peak of summer.


----------



## JohnFilipoff

*Carolina Brewsfest 1/2 Marathon Race Recap:*

Weather was predicted to be hot, 93 degrees.  Race start was about 70 degrees and quickly rising.  

I had three goals. My main goal was anything better than 1:45, with 1:44:59 being 100% acceptable.  My second goal was have all of my split times begin with a 7.  My third goal was to podium for my age group.

My strategy was to pace with the 1:45 group until mile 6 then pick up the pace for miles 7 - 11, and just hang on for miles 12-13 as I know from prior years the last two miles are in full sun and uphill. 

*Miles 1-2:*  Seemed super easy, I had to hold back to stay on pace.  The pace group was large and chatty,  I tuned them out, cranked up the music, and locked heels with the the pace leaders.  As we approach the mile 2 water station, my brain went into auto and told me to hit the last water person in the line as they will have water.  My last big race was last years Chicago Marathon, and at those stations, the first half were handing out Powerade and the second half were water.  To my surprise I was handed a Powerade and I did not want to slow down or stop so I had to deal.  I only took a small sip and dumped the rest.  This would be an issue throughout the entire race as some people put water in their left hand and Powerade in their right, others would do the opposite.  Solution from this point forward was to make eye contact and ask for water as I approached each station going forward.  Mile 1 - 7:50, Mile 2 - 7:55.

*Miles 3-4:*  Some early hills, pace would drop on the uphills, but then surge on the down to average out.  It was during this time, I began crunching numbers and was feeling some of the heat, that I decided to alter the plan and stay with the group longer than mile 6.  All I had to do was surge ahead of them in the last mile or so to beat the goal of 1:45.  Mile 3 - 7:51, Mile 4 - 7:48.

*Mile 5:*  This is where a group of shirtless sweaty dudes were bumping into everyone.  I locked on to the heels of the pace leader since the start, but these guys acted like we were racing for an Olympic gold.  We were still going through wide neighborhood streets at this point, but I knew once we entered the long haul through the park that the trail gets skinny and this type of running would not be good.  For whatever reason they wanted to lock heels with the pace leaders, so I let them have it and tucked in behind them.  At times they would surge next to the pace leaders, then drop back behind them as if to push the group to go faster. Our leader ignored it and kept on pace.  Mile 5 - 7:53

*Mile 6:*  We entered the park, the next 3 miles would be on a much skinnier park trail.  Keeping the large jumbled group would be difficult.  I settled in behind the sweaty dudes as they continued to bump into people.  As we complete mile 6 one of the pace group leaders begins to pull off the course.  I noticed she was no longer holding the pace sign.  At this point there was confusion and some scrambling as the rest of the pace group dodged the pacer as she dropped out.  We complete mile 6 and can see a water station up ahead.  Mile 6 - 7:57

*Mile 7:* At the very beginning of this mile, I find myself running right next to the pace group leader.  As we approach the water station he starts to slow, which he didn't do on the prior stations.  This station only had two people working it, our group caught the tail end of another group.  Because of this the leader slowed and stopped to grab water from the table.  Rather than running again he walked while consuming the water.  I made a split decision and decided the keep going and not wait for the group.  My initial plan was to leave the group at this time, so I altered the plan once again and just kept going.  Mile 7 - 7:40

*Miles 8 - 9:*  Most of these miles are shaded.  I was alone, but people were falling back to me.  Every 1/4 of a mile or so I would pass someone.  At this point we left the park to a large downhill, then a turnaround to head back into the park.  So the downhill became an uphill.  During the turnaround we popped into a neighborhood with full sun.  Yikes the temps went up a lot while we were running in the shade.  Mile 8 - 7:35  Mile 9 - 7:26, Yikes that's 10K pace and it's hot.  I'm going to pay for those miles.

*Mile 10:* I can feel the heat now.  Brain was telling me to slow down or quit.  Had to push through.  I was able to see all the other runners going the opposite way.  I wasn't sure how far ahead I was of the 1:45 group.  I tried to keep an eye out for them.  I see a sign, it's the 2 hour group.  Somehow I missed the 1:45 group.  Oh well keep plugging away.  Only a 5K to go.  Mile 10 - 7:46

*Mile 11:* As you leave the park and begin to head back to downtown, you can feel the sun cooking you.  I know you are never supposed to put time in the bank as it will hurt you in the long run, but I knew from running this race before that the last 3 miles are brutal.  Total sun and nothing but uphill.  Time to see if all that hill work paid off.  I just needed to hold on.  Mile 11- 7:56

*Mile 12: *This one is the worst.  The entire thing is uphill.  I feel like I'm crawling.  Somehow I passed two people during this climb yet I knew my pace had slowed.   Mile 12 - 8:23  There goes one of the day's goals

*Mile 13:* Still uphill until the very end.  I passed one more guy, I can see others in the distance but there's no way I could catch them.  I'm trying to kick, but I'm sucking wind.  Just need to hold on.  Mile 13 - 8:04

I turn the final corner, I can see my wife and kids cheering.  I can see the finish line.  I was focusing so hard those last few miles, I lost track of my total time.  I had bumped the Garmin on mile 10 to only display heart rate. I was fairly sure I hit the 1:45, but I couldn't see the clock, it was behind the finish line.  I sprinted with everything I had left.  Was it enough?

@LSUlakes*    1:42:50  -  PR *- Second Place for my age group.

My kids ran the 5K, and placed 1st and 3rd in the 14 and under class.

Time to hit up @DopeyBadger to help me get my Wine and Dine time in the ~gasp~ 1:30's?


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you or anyone you know run during the hottest part of the day during summer? If so why do you choose that time?



I will run during the hottest part of the day during summer, if that's the only time that fits my schedule.  Most of the time I'm running from 6:00-8:00 during my weekday runs which is close but not quite the hottest part of the day.  I just can't get up early enough to run in the mornings and I don't like pre-dawn runs.  So that leaves just after work so I can get the run in prior to eating dinner.  This past Friday I tried to go out at 3:00 for a 10 mile run that didn't end so well.  It was T+D ~151 and I'm not yet acclimated to the increased heat and humidity as the season is just turning over now.  The first half of the run was fine, but I faded fast and ended up having to cut it short at 7 miles.  It will be fine once I get acclimated, though, and suffering through the heat now will pay off with faster times in the cooler fall racing season.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JohnFilipoff said:


> Time to hit up @DopeyBadger to help me get my Wine and Dine time in the ~gasp~ 1:30's?



Challenge accepted!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: In the summer I really like to run at dusk if I can so that it's still light out but not direct sunlight.  On weekends I will wait until before dinner to go out (we eat a little on the late side in our house.)  It takes me awhile to get used to the heat like @camaker mentioned above.  So I find I can handle it better the further into summer I get.  If I know I have a summer race I try to force myself to run on the sunny side of the street off and on because I'm a masochist.  
And I slow down if I don't feel right.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: My husband does but usually it is when he's in one of his 'I'm Overweight' mind phases and he thinks it will make him lose weight faster.


----------



## ZellyB

I try not to run at the hottest time of day.  Heat absolutely kills me during runs.  We know someone who has recently started running some 100 mile races and he often runs during the hottest part of the day - says it helps him with his training.  UGH.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I do my shorter distances at lunch just because that’s when I have the time. I work on a naval base, so I have a couple of good routes to beat the heat. One is down Admiral’s Row which is completely shaded. The other is along the piers, but that’s full sun. I only choose that one if it’s windy because the breeze from the water is amazing.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I used to, but I was only doing a 2 or 3 miles for those runs. I switched to AM running last year, and that has the added benefit of getting me out of the worst heat/humidity on any given day.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: No way!


----------



## GreatLakes

PCFriar80 said:


> Since @LSUlakes is probably tending to a sick DS again today, I thought I would pinch hit with this weeks Fun Friday Question of the Day.  I dug hard and deep for this one so have mercy!
> FFQOTD:  Today is National Foam Rolling Day.  Do you incorporate foam rolling in any part of your workout, pre or post?  Do you utilize other methods to ease leg muscle tightness?  I realize that this may not actually be a fun question but at least it's a foam question.  So I provided a bonus!
> 
> And just your luck, today is also National Twilight Zone day!
> BFFQOTD:  Are you a fan of the Twilight Zone?  If so, what is your favorite epsiode?



I do foam roll but need to get into a routine of doing it daily.  It makes me feel so much better.

I love the ride but have only seen a few episodes of the show.  I can't say I have a favorite.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you or anyone you know run during the hottest part of the day during summer? If so why do you choose that time?



Not on purpose but if that is what fits the schedule that is when I run.  The humidity around here is worse than the heat and some days that is not much better at other times of the day.


----------



## chuckille

JohnFilipoff said:


> *Carolina Brewsfest 1/2 Marathon Race Recap:*
> 
> I turn the final corner, I can see my wife and kids cheering.  I can see the finish line.  I was focusing so hard those last few miles, I lost track of my total time.  I had bumped the Garmin on mile 10 to only display heart rate. I was fairly sure I hit the 1:45, but I couldn't see the clock, it was behind the finish line.  I sprinted with everything I had left.  Was it enough?
> 
> @LSUlakes*    1:42:50  -  PR *- Second Place for my age group.
> 
> My kids ran the 5K, and placed 1st and 3rd in the 14 and under class.
> 
> Time to hit up @DopeyBadger to help me get my Wine and Dine time in the ~gasp~ 1:30's?




Awesome recap...I could feel the pressure, pain, and satisfaction from the race! And amazing job by your kids as well!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you or anyone you know run during the hottest part of the day during summer? If so why do you choose that time?



Not me, but I know @Keels does


----------



## JohnFilipoff

chuckille said:


> Awesome recap...I could feel the pressure, pain, and satisfaction from the race! And amazing job by your kids as well!



Thanks.  I put a lot of effort into training on this one.  My goal was to improve my speed/time.  Previous PR was 1:46 (unofficial) and that was during a training run last fall.  So my official timed race PR, prior to this race, was this race two years ago at a 1:49:42.  I placed 20th overall out of 455.  I was super happy with that performance.  Now for the dreaded summer running in NC.  Maybe this is a good time to work on my aerobic base as the temps and humidity will get unbearable at times.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Only if I have to because it's during a race.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I'd never deliberately choose to run during the hottest part of the day here in Virginia during the summer.  We can get into the 100's here some days and with the humidity, that's just borderline dangerous, IMHO.  I don't race for time in the extreme heat, so I don't feel a huge need to train in it either.  I'll just retreat to the air-conditioned gym and run on the treadmill.  There's a difference between _challenging _yourself and _harming _yourself, and IMHO, training in extreme heat is far closer to harming yourself.  Unless you're training for the Badwater Ultra (ultramarathon in Death Valley in July!!), I don't see a benefit to doing it.  

A few more races to add (thanks @LSUlakes !):
May:
20 - BikeFan - Marine Corps Semper Five Miler (NG / N/A)
20 - BikeFan - Marine Corps Historic Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
27 - BikeFan - Alexandria Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

June: 
2 - BikeFan - Ran It with Janet 50K (NG/ N/A)


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Random Satuday Question not related to running. We are going back to WDW for the MNSSHP and have been playing with the idea of family theme costume. I'm working on making a case for Carousel of Progress, and wonder should everyone dress according to the same scene, or everyone pic there person from one of the scenes.


LOVE this idea! I think either way works. Make it happen!!



FredtheDuck said:


> Any advice on alternative ways to get those benefits without having to meaningfully weight-bear with your shoulders? Thanks!


Power massager! No weight-bearing invovled.



Waiting2goback said:


> Question for those of you that have done Dopey, or any runDisney challenge race. Is it possible to get the challenge medals without a finish time in the actual races? In other words, if someone were to take the chip off their bib, is there any way they could still get their Dopey medal?


Theoretically, maybe... assuming they don't check to see chip finish results. They do (supposedly) check to make sure the person getting the challenge medal/s' face matches the picture taken at bib pick-up, but I've not seen any indication that they also check finish results from previous races. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you or anyone you know run during the hottest part of the day during summer? If so why do you choose that time?


ATTQOTD: Not on purpose, really - it just happens that after work, in the evenings, is the best time for me to do short runs, and in summer, that's often also the hottest time of the day. BUT, it _feels_ "cooler" than midday because I can run almost entirely in shade form trees and buildings when the sun is low.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you or anyone you know run during the hottest part of the day during summer? If so why do you choose that time?



I was wondering about all of you from warmer climates as I was wondering how I would get long runs in this summer.  I have had a few runs so far this spring where it was above 70 degrees and humid and I did not enjoy it at all.  I tried running in a hat to sop up the sweat that was pouring in my eyes, and threw it off about a mile in as I thought I was channeling Lewis Black's rendition of anger.  I also found I have nowhere to wipe sweat if I wear a sleeveless shirt. And in between cursing about needing to run in lab goggles and  carry a towel, I wondered how people from the South  or Southwest run at all!  Way to go, folks!


----------



## Waiting2goback

cavepig said:


> You get the challenge medals at the end through a special tent. You walk over a mat (I think), I assumed it popped up that you finished and showed your picture from the expo to prove it's really you at that moment.  But people's chips fail so maybe as long as you are wearing the bib you are fine.  If you get swept you aren't allowed in that area anyway so only people who really finished would be coming through.  Why is someone taking off their chip though?



Don't they check your times from the other races though to make sure you finished those?  This person has been faking Disney races for some time now and is now claiming to have finished Dopey but doesn't have one finished race time to prove they were even there.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you or anyone you know run during the hottest part of the day during summer? If so why do you choose that time?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My dad would run during his lunch break up until about a year ago. His running days are over now as he has started having some knee issues. For him, it was just a convenient time to get in a run. I for one, just cant make myself do it. lol



In 2014 I did run in August during the hottest parts of the day on purpose because I had been reading about how hot and humid the 2013 TOT race was and I was trying to be as prepared as I could be for the 2014 race in the event we got similar weather.  I figured if I could handle 95' and MA humidity, usually about 80%, then I could handle FL humidity at night.  

Luckily we got much better weather.  I am not opposed to running in the hottest temps, my work schedule and 4 kids usually force my runs to early morning or night time after they are settled.


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> I was wondering about all of you from warmer climates as I was wondering how I would get long runs in this summer.  I have had a few runs so far this spring where it was above 70 degrees and humid and I did not enjoy it at all.  I tried running in a hat to sop up the sweat that was pouring in my eyes, and threw it off about a mile in as I thought I was channeling Lewis Black's rendition of anger.  I also found I have nowhere to wipe sweat if I wear a sleeveless shirt. And in between cursing about needing to run in lab goggles and  carry a towel, I wondered how people from the South  or Southwest run at all!  Way to go, folks!


We SLOW DOWN! Really - that's mostly how I survive FL summer. Plus avoiding the sun as much as possible, pouring water over my head and limbs, moving some runs indoors or into a pool.


----------



## BikeFan

TheHamm said:


> I was wondering about all of you from warmer climates as I was wondering how I would get long runs in this summer.  I have had a few runs so far this spring where it was above 70 degrees and humid and I did not enjoy it at all.  I tried running in a hat to sop up the sweat that was pouring in my eyes, and threw it off about a mile in as I thought I was channeling Lewis Black's rendition of anger.  I also found I have nowhere to wipe sweat if I wear a sleeveless shirt. And in between cursing about needing to run in lab goggles and  carry a towel, I wondered how people from the South  or Southwest run at all!  Way to go, folks!



If you have the option, there's always the treadmill when the heat is too much.  I've used it plenty of times when the heat or the air quality outside is not at a safe level.  I generally prefer running outside, but if that's not an option, I'll hit the treadmill.


----------



## Chaitali

I hate waking up earlier than needed but I suck it up and do that in the Summer to avoid running in the worst of the heat.  So morning runs before work and if I have to run after work, I'll do it on the treadmill at the gym.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

TheHamm said:


> I was wondering about all of you from warmer climates...



In the heat, I reach misery-equilibrium, where I just can't get any more miserable or sweaty, so I keep going.

It was also a big game changer to learn about T+D adjustment from @DopeyBadger.


----------



## PrincessV

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> In the heat, I reach misery-equilibrium, where I just can't get any more miserable or sweaty, so I keep going.


Yep, that. By mid-July, it just is what it is!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Nope. It can get up to 120* at the hottest part of the day here in my city, so nope to running on the sun, thanks. I already run in the early mornings on my weekday runs, but would sometimes sleep in until 7-8 for my long runs on the weekends. That is definitely changing during this training cycle in the summer. The lowest temperature point during the summer here is between 4-6am and that's still a nice 90* usually.


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> It was also a big game changer to learn about T+D adjustment from @DopeyBadger.



For those interested, just add the current temperature and current dew point together.  That gives you a T+D.  Then use the following chart to adjust the paces (as an example):

 

So this runner's current fitness HM pace is an 8:04.  If the T+D is 146, then they should put a 4% adjustment on the pace and aim for a 8:24 min/mile instead.

This pace adjustment chart is general.  Some make bigger or smaller adjustments individually, but it's a starting point.

I usually do the following.

-Find the adjusted T+D pace on the chart.
-Run the workout with the adjusted T+D pace.
-If I felt the effort was spot on for that type of pace and could run consistent adjusted paces, then that's a good adjustment for that T+D for the next time.
-If I felt the effort was too hard for that type of pace or saw a fade during the paces, then I need a bigger adjustment (run slower) for the next similar workout under similar conditions.
-If I felt the effort was too easy for that type of pace, then I would consider making a smaller adjustment (run faster) the next time.

Essentially, I use the above chart to set a new goal workout pace and then allow my effort to guide me during the workout to determine the validity of it.  My rule of thumb is always "one more".  Could I realistically do "one more" at the end of the workout?  Whether that be one more mile at the pace or one more interval.  If I realistically believe I could do one more, then it was a well paced workout.  If I don't believe I could have done one more, then I should slow down a bit more on the next attempt.


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 322058
> 
> One of my favorite pictures from our last trip!



So cute!


----------



## PrincessV

My "favorite" part of the T+DP chart is that for half the year, my T+DP is so high, it's _off_ the chart, lol!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I try as hard as I can to avoid it. The rise in temps has kicked my butt these past two weeks. I keep telling myself that I was able to adjust last summer but that involved waking up at 5:00 or 5:30 to get it done.


----------



## rteetz

Waiting2goback said:


> Question for those of you that have done Dopey, or any runDisney challenge race. Is it possible to get the challenge medals without a finish time in the actual races? In other words, if someone were to take the chip off their bib, is there any way they could still get their Dopey medal?



I would think as long as your bib is on and you appear to have run everything through their checks you should get it. I am not sure why you would take the chip off though. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you or anyone you know run during the hottest part of the day during summer? If so why do you choose that time?



I try not too. Sometimes the hottest temperature of the day isn't as bad as say in Florida though.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Not me, but I know @Keels does



I do.

Because I’m an idiot, basically.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I either run on lunch with our running group at work or right before sunset. Probably not the smartest decision dealing with the heat of Alabama, but I cannot run early in the morning as we have no streetlights where I live and I prefer outside to the treadmill. I figure it helps prepare me for faster times in the fall, maybe.

Edited to add: Finished the Auburn Running Festival half on Saturday in 2:01:53. Full recap in my journal if you care to read. LOL.


----------



## SarahDisney

This talk about Dopey and removing the tracking chip actually made me think.
I had a race last month that I was super freaked out about and almost didnt run. I actually needed an official time from this race for something, but I wonder ... if something like that happens again, would taking the chip off my bib make me less nervous? Then nobody will know my time unless I choose to tell them ... so I dont have to worry about other people potentially judging me for not reaching my goal (which I know isnt likely to happen, but still...)

But yeah, I could see someone removing the chip if they're worried that they might not run to standards set by others (or themselves) and dont want people to know whether or not they reached their goals.


----------



## BikeFan

Regarding physical activity in the summer heat, I'd just encourage everyone to be smart and be safe!  You need to be aware not just of the danger of dehydration, but also hyponatremia, the drop in sodium levels in your blood.  This can result when an athlete sweats excessively and replaces fluid loss with water only, causing the sodium in the blood to become diluted.  In extreme cases, this can be fatal.  Be mindful of the risks of prolonged exercise when it's hot, and use a sports drink or snacks with sodium and other electrolytes if you're going to be training for an hour or more in high heat.  Let's all be safe out there!


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: I try not to, but if I drag my feet all morning and have evening plans I have been known to make myself. I always end up with a truly brutal headache later though so one day I'll learn.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> My "favorite" part of the T+DP chart is that for half the year, my T+DP is so high, it's _off_ the chart, lol!



I don't know whether I should laugh or cry...  

This is the original source (which I modified a touch): http://maximumperformancerunning.blogspot.com/2013/07/temperature-dew-point.html

Above 180: hard running not recommended

That seems unfathomable to me, but I'm a northerner who melts at a T+D in the 130s.


----------



## cavepig

Waiting2goback said:


> Don't they check your times from the other races though to make sure you finished those? This person has been faking Disney races for some time now and is now claiming to have finished Dopey but doesn't have one finished race time to prove they were even there.


Honestly, I don't know what pops up on the screen they look at, but I assume it's your picture from the expo and then finish times I would think from all the races, but I never looked.    If she doesn't have any finish times and says it's becasue she takes off her chip, I find that very odd to do.  They don't let you sneak back into that area once you leave, but I'm sure some might try/do.  I feel like I remember reading about some lady bragging she was swept but still got her challenge medals by having someone sneak her them or something odd along those lines.


I do not run in the heat of the day, I know people who do after work as that's what works for them and their schedule.


----------



## Keels

I mean, who DOESN’T want to run in weather like this????

 

I’ve gotta start waking up earlier.


----------



## sylkai

I am Not A Morning Person (TM) and I live somewhere where I typically don't have to worry about the D, just the T, so I can get away with running somewhat closer to the heat of the day. I carry water depending on distance and temperature and slow my pace as necessary.

That said, I have been known to get up _slightly_ earlier if it's supposed to be really bad and it's a longer run planned.

I'm eyeing a third style of hydration backpack, since my current two are giving me some chafing issues and it's starting to warm up again. I can't do hydration belts (too much bouncing and they want to slide up too far) or handheld stuff. Someone at the Dark Side 10k had one of the Hydraquivers from Orange Mud and I'm really tempted.


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> I don't know whether I should laugh or cry...
> 
> This is the original source (which I modified a touch): http://maximumperformancerunning.blogspot.com/2013/07/temperature-dew-point.html
> 
> Above 180: hard running not recommended
> 
> That seems unfathomable to me, but I'm a northerner who melts at a T+D in the 130s.


Ohohoh, I'm on that chart! That lower right quadrant - that's me!  Actually, I probably only have a few days quite that bad. A typical August pre-dawn is a temp of 80-85, 90-100% humidity, which Google tells me indicates a dew point of about the same temp, so let's say 82*, dew point at 80, T+D = 162. Downright balmy!


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> I don't know whether I should laugh or cry...
> 
> This is the original source (which I modified a touch): http://maximumperformancerunning.blogspot.com/2013/07/temperature-dew-point.html
> 
> Above 180: hard running not recommended
> 
> That seems unfathomable to me, but I'm a northerner who melts at a T+D in the 130s.





PrincessV said:


> Ohohoh, I'm on that chart! That lower right quadrant - that's me!  Actually, I probably only have a few days quite that bad. A typical August pre-dawn is a temp of 80-85, 90-100% humidity, which Google tells me indicates a dew point of about the same temp, so let's say 82*, dew point at 80, T+D = 162. Downright balmy!



I'm right there with you @PrincessV!  I just looked back at last summer's training logs and there were a lot of T+Ds in the 160-167 range from June to August.  Heck, I've already hit a T+D of 151 this season and we're just to mid-May!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I mean, who DOESN’T want to run in weather like this????
> 
> View attachment 322512
> 
> I’ve gotta start waking up earlier.



The harder part of this is you going to sleep earlier


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> I mean, who DOESN’T want to run in weather like this????
> 
> View attachment 322512
> 
> I’ve gotta start waking up earlier.



This was pretty much the weather I tried to PR a HM in last year.  Although our dew point was slightly less "dewy"
Since I've experienced that I can confidently say "I would not like to run in that weather"


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> The harder part of this is you going to sleep earlier



Yeah ... it’s hard to wake up at 6 when you go to bed at 4 ...


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> Yeah ... it’s hard to wake up at 6 when you go to bed at 4 ...



Go to bed at 4am tonight
Sleep through Tues
Wake up at 6am Wed
Profit


----------



## Keels

roxymama said:


> Go to bed at 4am tonight
> Sleep through Tues
> Wake up at 6am Wed
> Profit



I mean, that would be ideal! 

That said, I just finished a phone interview for a jobby job just a bit ago ... so this whole "wake up early" thing may be sorted out a lot sooner than I was planning.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Additional answer to the QOTD: While running in the heat is miserable, don't underestimate the bump in performance you can get by timing your goal race to be just as the cooler weather hits.

That would be December for Georgia.


----------



## avondale

Now that we have T+D as one way to quantify our misery during a run, I think we need another way to quantify another source of unpleasantness:  bugs.  I'm sure many, if not all of you, have experienced runs where you discover upon finishing numerous bugs plastered to your body and perhaps swallowed.

Clearly more bugs means a more unpleasant run, but one can't just compare the number of bugs on one's body to another person, since there are significant factors that vary with the individual that would cause encounters with more or fewer bugs.  Specifically: how fast one runs, the duration of the run, and the individual's cross-section area.  Other factors, such as the tilt of the body and presence/absence of hat are considered to be second-order effects.

*Bug Impact Index
*
In order to quantify this for no useful purpose, I introduce the BII: Bug Impact Index.  Here is the precise mathematical formula:  BII = A * N/(S*T*H).

N: the number of bugs you ran into, as evidenced by them being stuck to your body.  Swallowed/inhaled bugs also count - this number is taken on your honor.
S: the average speed of your run in mph
T: the duration of your run in hours
H: your height in feet - a proxy for your cross-section area
A: I call this @avondale's scaling factor, which is equal to 10 mph*h*ft/bug, and conveniently cancels out units appropriately and makes the result be a reasonable-sized, unitless number.

The BII allows two runners who have done runs of different durations, for example, compare the relative nastiness of the bug population for each run in an objective way.

*Example
*
Tonight I ran for 48 minutes (0.8 h) at an average speed of 5.0 mph.  My height is 5 ft 3 in, so 5.25 ft.  I had 8 bugs on my body and swallowed 1, for N = 9.  Hence my BII = (10)(9)/0.8/5.0/5.25 = 4.3.

*Future Work
*
Future research pertaining to the BII will involve the investigation of the BFP (bug-free path), which is the average distance in any direction between bugs.  The establishment of a BFP for different regions of the country will enable a more rigorous comparison of the BII between runners of different areas of the country.


(Hope you enjoy!  My semester is almost over!  Hooray!)


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I am not a fan of heat at all!  But this past year I was attempting my first 12 hour race and my first 50 Miler in July and September respectively.  These races were both in Mid Michigan and were hot and humid!  So I started incorporating one mid-day run every two weeks.  I used it to get used to the feeling but also learn.  My take away, I still do not like heat, but with electrolyte rehydration, proper attire that is light weight and breathable (and a hat for my bald head), slowing down and approaching the whole thing with a positive attitude it got a lot better.  Made a noticeable difference during the races.


----------



## LSUlakes

avondale said:


> Now that we have T+D as one way to quantify our misery during a run, I think we need another way to quantify another source of unpleasantness:  bugs.  I'm sure many, if not all of you, have experienced runs where you discover upon finishing numerous bugs plastered to your body and perhaps swallowed.
> 
> Clearly more bugs means a more unpleasant run, but one can't just compare the number of bugs on one's body to another person, since there are significant factors that vary with the individual that would cause encounters with more or fewer bugs.  Specifically: how fast one runs, the duration of the run, and the individual's cross-section area.  Other factors, such as the tilt of the body and presence/absence of hat are considered to be second-order effects.
> 
> *Bug Impact Index
> *
> In order to quantify this for no useful purpose, I introduce the BII: Bug Impact Index.  Here is the precise mathematical formula:  BII = A * N/(S*T*H).
> 
> N: the number of bugs you ran into, as evidenced by them being stuck to your body.  Swallowed/inhaled bugs also count - this number is taken on your honor.
> S: the average speed of your run in mph
> T: the duration of your run in hours
> H: your height in feet - a proxy for your cross-section area
> A: I call this @avondale's scaling factor, which is equal to 10 mph*h*ft/bug, and conveniently cancels out units appropriately and makes the result be a reasonable-sized, unitless number.
> 
> The BII allows two runners who have done runs of different durations, for example, compare the relative nastiness of the bug population for each run in an objective way.
> 
> *Example
> *
> Tonight I ran for 48 minutes (0.8 h) at an average speed of 5.0 mph.  My height is 5 ft 3 in, so 5.25 ft.  I had 8 bugs on my body and swallowed 1, for N = 9.  Hence my BII = (10)(9)/0.8/5.0/5.25 = 4.3.
> 
> *Future Work
> *
> Future research pertaining to the BII will involve the investigation of the BFP (bug-free path), which is the average distance in any direction between bugs.  The establishment of a BFP for different regions of the country will enable a more rigorous comparison of the BII between runners of different areas of the country.
> 
> 
> (Hope you enjoy!  My semester is almost over!  Hooray!)


 


The other afternoon I was going to go run and then the formosan termites started swarming and it was a big nope! Each year they get worse (makes sense) and as a homeowner I wish I knew how to kill them all!


----------



## JulieODC

I do most runs at lunch, so that means peak heat in the summer. I try for early morning if DH is here with the kids, but if he is traveling, mid day heat it is!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I run when I can so, yes, this sometimes fall during the warmest part of the day. I slow down and slowly get used to it over the summer.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  if I somehow find that the hottest part of the day is the only time I can run, I’m running on the treadmill.


----------



## sylkai

avondale said:


> Now that we have T+D as one way to quantify our misery during a run, I think we need another way to quantify another source of unpleasantness:  bugs.  I'm sure many, if not all of you, have experienced runs where you discover upon finishing numerous bugs plastered to your body and perhaps swallowed.
> 
> Clearly more bugs means a more unpleasant run, but one can't just compare the number of bugs on one's body to another person, since there are significant factors that vary with the individual that would cause encounters with more or fewer bugs.  Specifically: how fast one runs, the duration of the run, and the individual's cross-section area.  Other factors, such as the tilt of the body and presence/absence of hat are considered to be second-order effects.
> 
> *Bug Impact Index
> *
> In order to quantify this for no useful purpose, I introduce the BII: Bug Impact Index.  Here is the precise mathematical formula:  BII = A * N/(S*T*H).
> 
> N: the number of bugs you ran into, as evidenced by them being stuck to your body.  Swallowed/inhaled bugs also count - this number is taken on your honor.
> S: the average speed of your run in mph
> T: the duration of your run in hours
> H: your height in feet - a proxy for your cross-section area
> A: I call this @avondale's scaling factor, which is equal to 10 mph*h*ft/bug, and conveniently cancels out units appropriately and makes the result be a reasonable-sized, unitless number.
> 
> The BII allows two runners who have done runs of different durations, for example, compare the relative nastiness of the bug population for each run in an objective way.
> 
> *Example
> *
> Tonight I ran for 48 minutes (0.8 h) at an average speed of 5.0 mph.  My height is 5 ft 3 in, so 5.25 ft.  I had 8 bugs on my body and swallowed 1, for N = 9.  Hence my BII = (10)(9)/0.8/5.0/5.25 = 4.3.
> 
> *Future Work
> *
> Future research pertaining to the BII will involve the investigation of the BFP (bug-free path), which is the average distance in any direction between bugs.  The establishment of a BFP for different regions of the country will enable a more rigorous comparison of the BII between runners of different areas of the country.
> 
> 
> (Hope you enjoy!  My semester is almost over!  Hooray!)



I had a bee fly into my mouth during a run last week. That was a giant nope.

(I managed to spit it out before it stung me. Not sure if it survived. On the other hand, my pace certainly picked up after that.)


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD I don't mind running in the heat, though I do manage these runs a bit more through effort, duration or hydration (or a combo of all three). Sometimes I am a little masochistic and will go out when really hot just to see what I can cope with (I also sometimes go running in a heavy downpour for the same reason - our heavy rain doesn't have lightning).


----------



## Waiting2goback

BikeFan said:


> Regarding physical activity in the summer heat, I'd just encourage everyone to be smart and be safe!  You need to be aware not just of the danger of dehydration, but also hyponatremia, the drop in sodium levels in your blood.  This can result when an athlete sweats excessively and replaces fluid loss with water only, causing the sodium in the blood to become diluted.  In extreme cases, this can be fatal.  Be mindful of the risks of prolonged exercise when it's hot, and use a sports drink or snacks with sodium and other electrolytes if you're going to be training for an hour or more in high heat.  Let's all be safe out there!



I increase my salt intake during the summer just because if this.  I'm a sweater, and when I can see the white lines in my clothes after a run from the salt I know I need to increase my intake.  But I don't run in the hottest part of the days anymore, that was just to prepare for FL heat and humidity for that one race.  



cavepig said:


> Honestly, I don't know what pops up on the screen they look at, but I assume it's your picture from the expo and then finish times I would think from all the races, but I never looked.    If she doesn't have any finish times and says it's becasue she takes off her chip, I find that very odd to do.  They don't let you sneak back into that area once you leave, but I'm sure some might try/do.  I feel like I remember reading about some lady bragging she was swept but still got her challenge medals by having someone sneak her them or something odd along those lines.
> 
> 
> I do not run in the heat of the day, I know people who do after work as that's what works for them and their schedule.



The whole thing is very odd.   Why spend that kind of money only to never run one of the races and then fashion a story to try and prove you did run.   How about just do the actual running and experience all the benefits from it?   But, there are just some crazy people in this world.   Thanks for the responses on the topic though, I appreciate it.


----------



## Waiting2goback

This is kind of fitting I guess.  Some people face their fears and experience great accomplishments while others let fears defeat them.  I'm proud to be part of the first group with you guys.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Sorry, this one fits the conversation today as well so I will do two today.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQOTD: I run when it is convenient. On the weekends I can get out early and beat the heat. Yesterday, it was after work (3pm) that fit in my schedule so it was 80 degrees. This was my first really hot run this season, and yes, it sucked! But I will continue to run in the afternoon most weekdays, and eventually I will hopefully acclimatize. Also I drink Gatorade/PowerAde when it's hot, as opposed to just water.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets stay with the current discussion about running in the heat today. Even if you do not run during the hottest part of the day, it isnt uncommon especially for those of us along the gulf coast to wake up to temps near 80 and high RH% or late afternoon temps still very warm. What are some things you do or would suggest to others to make these runs safe and avoid potential health issues?

ATTQOTD: Staying hydrated is the single most important thing I would suggest! Drink plenty of water and a sports drink here and there. The time of day of morning vs afternoon each have its + and -, you just have to pick your poison. Run in singlets or moisture wicking shirts and have access to water along your route is really the best option IMO. I'll add I am not above running through someones sprinkler system for a quick cool off lol. For those who have a pool, I think it would be glorious to run a nice little 5 miler and continue running right into the backyard and cannon ball into the pool on a hot day! Shoes removed at the last moment of course.


----------



## TheHamm

BikeFan said:


> Regarding physical activity in the summer heat, I'd just encourage everyone to be smart and be safe!  You need to be aware not just of the danger of dehydration, but also hyponatremia, the drop in sodium levels in your blood.  This can result when an athlete sweats excessively and replaces fluid loss with water only, causing the sodium in the blood to become diluted.  In extreme cases, this can be fatal.  Be mindful of the risks of prolonged exercise when it's hot, and use a sports drink or snacks with sodium and other electrolytes if you're going to be training for an hour or more in high heat.  Let's all be safe out there!





LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets stay with the current discussion about running in the heat today. Even if you do not run during the hottest part of the day, it isnt uncommon especially for those of us along the gulf coast to wake up to temps near 80 and high RH% or late afternoon temps still very warm. What are some things you do or would suggest to others to make these runs safe and avoid potential health issues?



I wanted to ask for more detail on BikeFan's Post, so I am happy to see LSUlakes' follow up.  Similar to the above post, I have noticed salt residue and a potent ammonia smell on my running clothes in the past couple of weeks.  As I am _just_ over an hour and much of the commentary on nutrition states it comes into play after the 10K mark, I have not considered this topic all that much for my current running.  So, is this where some sort of salty/electrolyte drink come into play earlier than the hour/distance than they would otherwise?  I am leery of over hydrating as there are not really restroom options on any of my runs currently- parks do not open theirs until Memorial Day and it is a mile off my track for lunch runs.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets stay with the current discussion about running in the heat today. Even if you do not run during the hottest part of the day, it isnt uncommon especially for those of us along the gulf coast to wake up to temps near 80 and high RH% or late afternoon temps still very warm. What are some things you do or would suggest to others to make these runs safe and avoid potential health issues?


I'm just going to echo that hydration is key!!! I ensure that I drink at least 3 litres of water throughout the day, leading up to my run and that I carry an electrolyte beverage with me during. I have noticed a marked improvement in my ability to cope with the humidity since ensuring these two things. As well, running a course where you have access to more water to dump on your head, certainly helps too!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Increased electrolytes. I drink plenty of water normally, but I do add 1L of an electrolyte water on run days and will carry that or Tailwind/Skratch on shorter runs. If running at home, I always have a glass of water waiting on the counter and make sure I finish that pretty quickly.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Drinking lots of water routinely not just right before or during runs.  I've really tried to up my electrolytes while running as well.  The biggest thing?  Slow down.


----------



## PrincessV

avondale said:


> Clearly more bugs means a more unpleasant run, but one can't just compare the number of bugs on one's body to another person, since there are significant factors that vary with the individual that would cause encounters with more or fewer bugs.  Specifically: how fast one runs, the duration of the run, and the individual's cross-section area.  Other factors, such as the tilt of the body and presence/absence of hat are considered to be second-order effects.


Might I inquire about other, perhaps more qualitative, factors and how they may/may not fit into the equation? I'm specifically concerned with the Burning Tiny Monsters of Death, aka Fire Ants, and their partners in crime, Flying Tiny Monsters of Disease, mosquitoes. While ingestion or stuckness of either is rare, they both have a track record of leaving one with long-lasting, painful reminders of their presence. 



sylkai said:


> I had a bee fly into my mouth during a run last week. That was a giant nope.
> 
> (I managed to spit it out before it stung me. Not sure if it survived. On the other hand, my pace certainly picked up after that.)


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets stay with the current discussion about running in the heat today. Even if you do not run during the hottest part of the day, it isnt uncommon especially for those of us along the gulf coast to wake up to temps near 80 and high RH% or late afternoon temps still very warm. What are some things you do or would suggest to others to make these runs safe and avoid potential health issues?


ATTQOTD: Oh boy, this is my area of expertise!  In addition to living in FL, I've had heat stroke twice, increasing my susceptibility to further heat stress issues. Here's how I manage:

1. SLOW DOWN. I run by perceived effort, not my numbers on a watch/app. If I feel overheated, overexerted, I know I'm going too fast and I walk slowly for a while, then resume walk/running at a slower pace. 

2. SUNSCREEN! I slather it on pre-run, and if I'll be out there for more than 1.5 hours, I bring a little sunscreen stick to reapply.

3. FLUIDS - on the inside! I drink water all day, every day, but in summer, I add Nuun into the mix. The day before a long, hot run, I'll drop a Nuun tab into a 20oz bottle and sip on that through the afternoon. Long runs get a mix of Tailwind and Nuun throughout the run and Nuun after. Short runs get just Nuun. I regularly lose 5-8% of my body weight in sweat on summer runs, so hydration with adequate electrolytes is a big, big deal!

4. SHADE! I'm fortunate to live in an area with lots and lots of big ol' oak trees, so if I time my run for early morning or evening, when the sun is low, 90% of my route will be shaded. I'll even run a certain 1/4 mile section of a park back and forth, over and over, because it stays shaded all day. The temp in the shade seriously feels 15-20* cooler to me.

5. FLUIDS - on the outside! I wear a bandanna tied around my wrist and stop at public water fountains regularly: take bandanna off, soak it in cool(ish - a few degrees cooler than body temp, at least) water, squeeze over my head, down limbs, down neck. Repeat as many times as necessary to bring core temp down a bit. Sometimes I'll take the wet bandanna and drape it across my shoulders/back of my neck and run like that for a while.

6. TAKE IT INDOORS OR TO THE POOL! Some weeks, my body has just hit its limit and can't take another run in the heat, so I'll do a short run inside on the treadmill, or outside in the pool for deep water running. When I need to start building long run mileage in Sept-Oct (still summer here), I'll do 8ish miles outside, then do the remainder inside.

7. RECOVERY! I take it very easy after long, hot runs. I stay inside in the AC, keep sipping fluids, and rest. That part is really critical for the long-term, since the extreme heat here lasts 6 or more months: I find heat stress to be a cumulative thing.


----------



## Miranda

Waiting2goback said:


> I'm a sweater, and when I can see the white lines in my clothes after a run from the salt I know I need to increase my intake.


I am too... I have salt lines on my clothes from pretty much every run when it's warm, and my dog loves to lick me clean when I come home.  Doggie margarita.   I have some race photos from one HM in November where it was pretty warm for that day up here in NH where I was wearing a black shirt, but in all my race photos it looks like there is a reflection coming off my shoulders.  I realized that it was all the salt on my black tshirt turning it gray and making it look like it was shimmering.


----------



## FredtheDuck

I think @PrincessV covered a lot of what I would say. Only thing I'll add: BODY GLIDE. Re-learned that one again the hard way a couple of weeks ago. Yeeeeowch.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@LSUlakes 

Could you please add the following races for me?

June
16 - DopeyBadger - Hot2Trot HM (1:29:59 / N/A)

Goal #70/102 - Run a sub 90 min HM

August
18 - DopeyBadger - Madison Mini HM (1:24:59 / N/A)

Goal #69/102 - Run a sub 85 min HM

October
07 - DopeyBadger - Chicago Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)

Goal #36/102 - Run the Chicago Marathon
Goal #6/102 - Run a World Marathon Major under 3 hours
Goal #2/102 - Run a sub 3 hour marathon
Goal #1/102 - Qualify for the Boston Marathon


----------



## BikeFan

TheHamm said:


> I wanted to ask for more detail on BikeFan's Post, so I am happy to see LSUlakes' follow up.  Similar to the above post, I have noticed salt residue and a potent ammonia smell on my running clothes in the past couple of weeks.  As I am _just_ over an hour and much of the commentary on nutrition states it comes into play after the 10K mark, I have not considered this topic all that much for my current running.  So, is this where some sort of salty/electrolyte drink come into play earlier than the hour/distance than they would otherwise?  I am leery of over hydrating as there are not really restroom options on any of my runs currently- parks do not open theirs until Memorial Day and it is a mile off my track for lunch runs.



[Disclaimer: I am NOT a doctor or any sort of medical expert!] From what I've read on hyponatremia, all the fatal cases have involved athletes doing intense physical activity for many hours in intense heat, so I'd guess your risk level is still low if you're only out for an hour.  @PrincessV had a bunch of great tips - review and follow those and you should be OK.  One of the best tips is just to take it easy.  I rarely do long runs when it's 80+, and almost never do workouts (speed work or tempos) in the same.  I'll hit the treadmill for those.  I know I'm much slower in the heat, and that's fine - it's nothing to worry about.  You really just need to listen to your body - if you start experiencing dizziness, mental confusion, headaches, and weakness, slow down or stop, and seek fluids and shade.  Don't try to be a hero in the heat!


----------



## jennamfeo

@Waiting2goback - I love your daily inspirational posts! 

ATTQOTD: In the summer is statistically when I give up on training because of the heat. Let's see how well I do on my training plan that has me going from next week until September. Hahaha. @PrincessV had some great tips that I will definitely incorporate (especially the bandanna trick!). Also, @LSUlakes idea of jumping immediately into the pool afterwards -- I already discussed with my husband that after my long runs on the weekends I will probably go directly into the lake to cool off. I bought a hydration belt to prepare for these hot summer months. Basically my game plan is: early mornings, lots of water & nuun, cool down in the lake or pool, and take it inside if I need to (thank you gym membership).


----------



## Slogger

Greenbrier Half Marathon Recap from May 12th.   GOAL TIME:  2 Hours                   GOAL accomplished??:   Not even close, 2:10:56

Excited to try this event as it is part of the "Resort Races Collection" series of running events held at upscale resorts like Pinehurst, Sea Island, Pebble Beach, and the Greenbrier.

Left my house at 2:30 am Saturday morning and drove 3 hours to White Sulphur Springs, WV to the Greenbrier resort.   Parked across the street and rode shuttle bus to the resort.
Beautiful hotel and grounds.   Packet pickup was smooth and quick.   We were allowed use of the spacious golf clubhouse locker rooms during the event.   Real bathrooms and lots of great old photos of presidents and golfers through the years.   Water and coffee available before the start and a DJ/announcer kept things hopping.   

I ran a quick 1 mile to get legs warmed up after the long drive.   

Half Marathon started promptly at 7:00 AM.   10k and 5k started a few minutes later.

The first half mile included a 75 foot uphill climb followed by a 200 foot downhill.   We had a nice stretch of running on the cart paths of the golf course but there really was no escape from the constant elevation changes.   According to my garmin, the race had 755 feet of elevation gain but it felt like a lot more.   I don't really train on big hills and it showed. 
Maintained goal pace through first 5 miles.   Temps already in the 70s with high humidity forced a strategy change to slower paces.   Some of the uphills were so steep I had difficulty "walking" up them!   

So it wasn't my day to set a PR or even make my goal.   But I finished and made the best of it and learned a valuable lesson to never, ever, run in West Virginia again, LOL.   

Nice medal, Vineyard Vines cloth bag, shirt, and champage flute with event logo given to all finishers.  After party was held at the pool with live band, french toast, pastries, fresh fruit, beer, champage, and mimosas!    What a great idea to have a finisher party at a pool!   

Drove home and took it easy rest of the day.

It's a nice event especially for those that ended up staying at the resort for the weekend.   I attached a few pictures if you want to see more.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## jennamfeo

DopeyBadger said:


> Goal #36/102 - Run the Chicago Marathon
> Goal #6/102 - Run a World Marathon Major under 3 hours
> Goal #2/102 - Run a sub 3 hour marathon
> Goal #1/102 - Qualify for the Boston Marathon


This is gonna be such an exciting year!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Find a shady route! The sun and heat sucks the life outta me...


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  The best suggestions for running in high heat and humidity have already been given.  Slow down, give yourself time to acclimate, hydrate beforehand and during the run.  The biggest thing is to be self aware.  Know what you should feel like under given conditions and be sensitive to changes in that state and be ready to react and cut a run short, slow down, or take a break.  I don't remember seeing posted yet, so apologies if I'm repeating, I learned a great trick for the heat from @DopeyBadger.  Keep freezer pops on hand and eat a couple before a hot run to start out with a little lower core temp to help with performance and after a hot run eat a couple to help cool your core back down quickly.  I'm not good at the pre-run usage, but I have found having a couple post-run helps get things back to normal more quickly.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets stay with the current discussion about running in the heat today. Even if you do not run during the hottest part of the day, it isnt uncommon especially for those of us along the gulf coast to wake up to temps near 80 and high RH% or late afternoon temps still very warm. What are some things you do or would suggest to others to make these runs safe and avoid potential health issues?


Hydrate. That’s all I really have to contribute to the heat discussion.


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  The best suggestions for running in high heat and humidity have already been given.  Slow down, give yourself time to acclimate, hydrate beforehand and during the run.  The biggest thing is to be self aware.  Know what you should feel like under given conditions and be sensitive to changes in that state and be ready to react and cut a run short, slow down, or take a break.  I don't remember seeing posted yet, so apologies if I'm repeating, I learned a great trick for the heat from @DopeyBadger.  Keep freezer pops on hand and eat a couple before a hot run to start out with a little lower core temp to help with performance and after a hot run eat a couple to help cool your core back down quickly.  I'm not good at the pre-run usage, but I have found having a couple post-run helps get things back to normal more quickly.



You got it.  I've used that trick for a few "hot" races with the sole purpose of lowering my body temp as much as possible prior to the race.  I've also used shaved/crushed ice water and ice packs/water to hold on my body while waiting for the start.  Sometimes I even throw my singlet into an ice cooler to keep that cold prior to the race.  Keeping the head and skin cold can make a world of difference once the run actually starts.  So sometimes an ice cold cup of water can be better served on top of your head instead of in your mouth.

I also tried using the columbia white arm sleeves that were intended for keeping the skin cool.  At the end of the day, I felt like they didn't do much unless you throw some ice cold water on them.  Then they didn't dry out easily and stayed cold the whole time.  But on their own, they didn't seem to help much.


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> I also tried using the columbia while arm sleeves that were intended for keeping the skin cool.  At the end of the day, I felt like they didn't do much unless you throw some ice cold water on them.  Then they didn't dry out easily and stayed cold the whole time.  But on their own, they didn't seem to help much.


I was sooo excited when Columbia came out with those shirts that were supposed to magically cool! And then I read reviews... and saw that they did nothing for Floridians because absolutely nothing evaporates down here, and apparently the process depends on at lest _some_ evaporation. Bummer.


----------



## KSellers88

Hydrate. Hydrate. Hydrate...then hydrate some more.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: My additions are:
1. If you are *not *running during 'high sun' hours, switch to a visor. Even a mesh hat traps a huge amount of heat. *Only do this if sun exposure is not an issue.*
2. (Mostly for the guys.) Get a short haircut. #2 clippers and your hair will stand up, rather than plaster to your skin.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> 2. (Mostly for the guys.) Get a short haircut. #2 clippers and your hair will stand up, rather than plaster to your skin.



You forgot:
3.  Look for a new significant other after cutting off all your hair to support a hobby.


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: My additions are:
> 1. If you are *not *running during 'high sun' hours, switch to a visor. Even a mesh hat traps a huge amount of heat. *Only do this if sun exposure is not an issue.*
> 2. (Mostly for the guys.) Get a short haircut. #2 clippers and your hair will stand up, rather than plaster to your skin.


The only downside to having a shaved head as a girl, is that headbands look a little silly. Otherwise, it was pretty nice not worrying about my hair.


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> You forgot:
> 3.  Look for a new significant other after cutting off all your hair to support a hobby.



4. Only use cold water when rolling inside your zorb


----------



## FredtheDuck

jennamfeo said:


> The only downside to having a shaved head as a girl, is that headbands look a little silly. Otherwise, it was pretty nice not worrying about my hair.
> 
> View attachment 322797



Hahaha ditto (I have a pixie that I'm legit just keeping short now because I can't imagine having to deal with long hair again now that I'm running/sweating 5 days a week). But I gave up on headbands for running, I just wear a hat now.


----------



## jennamfeo

FredtheDuck said:


> Hahaha ditto (I have a pixie that I'm legit just keeping short now because I can't imagine having to deal with long hair again now that I'm running/sweating 5 days a week). But I gave up on headbands for running, I just wear a hat now.


And I am trying to grow mine out again. Hahaha.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@jennamfeo I think the headband looks cute with the pixie cuts!


----------



## sylkai

jennamfeo said:


> And I am trying to grow mine out again. Hahaha.



I do a lot of low buns. They frequently end up messy but that's not the goal. It does keep it up off my neck which is key. Also braids. I'd love to be able to pull off a crown braid but that requires more skill than I currently have. I did Princess Leia buns for the last Light Side 10k, but despite 47 million bobby pins they didn't quite stay completely up. I've also done high ponytails but I typically prefer having it completely up and that lets it brush the back of my neck, so it's not my first choice.


----------



## Sanchez

Race Report - Mom's Run 5k

I decided to run this race for two reasons: 1) It is in my neighborhood; and 2) To sharpen up for my triathlon this weekend in Miami. This is a charity fun run geared towards families and as such the race is not too competitive. I feel bad bragging about results. Out of 363 finishers there were approximately 110 men and a fleet of strollers. I am happy to report that none of the strollers finished ahead of me despite a performance that did not meet expectations. Nevertheless, the proximity and timing made for a good training run and I was happy to get the work in and contribute to a good charity.

The course: Flat and fast through wide neighborhood streets. Very little shade. Course closed to traffic and adequate law enforcement presence. One water station.

Weather: Clear with no wind. Temperature 79 degrees at the start. Humid.

Pre-Race: Very nice set-up with display booths, plenty of food and coffee. Plenty of parking near the start/finish.

Organization: Excellent. Course well marked. My only complaint was that two women with strollers decided that they needed to start at the front. Also, a woman with two small children decided that they needed to be at the front. I realize that this is not a competitive race but I feared that the small children would be trampled and that the strollers would cause injury.

Finish: Plenty of water and food. Significant family activities though I did not partake.

The Race: Not much strategy with a 5k except to run for three miles like your hair is on fire. My training times indicated a 20:10 - 20:20. Plan was to open with a 6:25 and hopefully maintain 6:30 or so after that. I just came off three hard weeks of training and I felt heavy despite resting a few days prior to the race. The humidity did not help. Good start (avoided the strollers) and hit mile one at 6:23. It wasn't very taxing but I just felt slow. I started working harder than normal and was disappointed with the second mile at 6:45. I was just trying to hold on at this point and hit mile three at 6:53. I did finish well covering the final stretch in 42 seconds.

Final Time: 20:43
Overall: 7 of 363
Age Group: 1 of 8

I don't know whether it was the heat/humidity, heavy training cycle or just a bad day. I came out of it well and am getting some rest this week. Heading to Miami on Friday for a Sunday race.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  So many good thoughts already!  I would add that if you are going to/forced to run in the heat choose a course that keeps you close to home, office, etc.  Lots of small loops so your travel time to a cool space is short.  Lastly keep in mind that if you go into heat distress you are not always keenly aware of it.  Pay very good attention to yourself or even better run with someone else.  Then you can keep an eye on each other and help if needed.


----------



## Keels

IDK if this has been mentioned, but BAA posted the timeline for 2019 Boston Marathon Qualified Registration: 

http://www.baa.org/news-and-press/n...-2019-boston-marathon-registration-dates.aspx


----------



## LSUlakes

A rare event happened today which isnt really a big deal but my OCD self is happy. Everyone who had listed a race last week reported back with a finish time! I have weird habits, and filling in data like race times is like checking of a box on the to-do list. 

Also @Keels not that I am certain, but it looks like the qualifying times remain unchanged this year.... Is that correct?


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> A rare event happened today which isnt really a big deal but my OCD self is happy. Everyone who had listed a race last week reported back with a finish time! I have weird habits, and filling in data like race times is like checking of a box on the to-do list.
> 
> Also @Keels not that I am certain, but it looks like the qualifying times remain unchanged this year.... Is that correct?


Oops, May 06 - jennamfeo - Spring Recycled 10k (59:59 / N/A) = 1:01:51 PR!


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Oops, May 06 - jennamfeo - Spring Recycled 10k (59:59 / N/A) = 1:01:51 PR!



Yeah - I think there's a line in there that says the qualifying standards are unchanged from last year!


----------



## jmasgat

Keels said:


> IDK if this has been mentioned, but BAA posted the timeline for 2019 Boston Marathon Qualified Registration:
> 
> http://www.baa.org/news-and-press/n...-2019-boston-marathon-registration-dates.aspx



Guess I know where I need to be on Sept 12!

Plus I like that the 2020 race is on the 20th.


----------



## Keels

jmasgat said:


> Guess I know where I need to be on Sept 12!
> 
> Plus I like that the 2020 race is on the 20th.



Yay!!

I do like that they make their future dates available so far in advance. I wished more larger races did that, but I understand why they can't.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

So after becoming insanely and intensely busy at work days before leaving for Disney World for 10 days and then returning to more insanely busy days at work and then heading down to Disneyland with my nephews last weekend I am finally caught up with this thread.  Congratulations to everyone who finished a race or two.  And even if it didn't turn out the way you hoped, take time to appreciate what you did accomplish.

So, brief race recaps from Dark Side:

5K.  My very first.  I took it slowly.  Stopped for a lot of character photos and didn't care about the long lines.  Lost my drivers license and $20 at the Emperor's Throne photo stop, but during the race a runDisney person called me and left a message about where to pick it up after the race.  That was a relief.  Even found a Facebook message after I got home from another runDisney employee, so I really appreciated that.  As for my time, well, let's just say that my 5K time can improve.  A lot.  As in I ran the 10K the next morning in 1:42, which is roughly 12 minutes slower than my 5K time.  But that's okay.  I intended to take the 5K slowly and did.  

10K.  This was a lot of fun once again.  The more I race at Disney, the more I realize what kind of time I do have to play with before the risk of being swept.  Some day I'll have to get a time that keeps me out of the last corral, but that's okay.

Half.  I viewed this race weekend as a quiz of sorts about a much bigger challenge, namely Goofy or Dopey in 2019.  How do I hold up after 3 races?  How did I feel the day after the half?  How brutal is it to wake up early 3 mornings in a row?  I understand that Goofy or Dopey is an entirely different matter, but still this could teach me a tiny bit.  The race was great fun, as always.  I decided to stop for the Ewoks.  Running through Pandora was nice.  As an FYI, be careful when using a cell phone for photos.  Somehow during the half, my phone was opening up different apps and I managed to accidentally delete my Flight of Passage fast passes for the next day.  Thankfully, when I realized what happened, Disney helped me out and guest services restored those fast passes.  Had a fun moment during the half when some nearby runners were singing "Everybody look left, everybody look right, everywhere you look, I'm standing in the spotlight" and I replied "Well, not yet!".  This got some laughs which is precisely the reaction I wanted.  So if you were among those runners singing, thank you.  It was fun.

After Animal Kingdom, I found myself consistently with the 3:15 Galloway pace group.  I used this as a marathon weekend test of sorts to see how I did running with a pace group.  I was also able to ask some questions about the marathon itself.  I knew I could stay with them, but once inside the Studios, I veered off for a character photo with Rey and Kylo Ren together.  I briefly attempted to see if I could catch up with the pace group again, but my knee responded with a small amount of pain, so I dropped that idea immediately.  I knew I was on track to finish and wasn't going to risk injuring my knee again.  Continued on through Epcot.  Near the area between Future World and World Showcase, I heard a girl crying tears of pain.  She said that she was okay, but her blister were really painful.  Still, she knew she could finish.  She probably finished ahead of me.  What I was pacing to finish at, I don't actually know because I decided to get in the very long line for a photo with Darth Vader, Emperor Palpatine, the Imperial Guard, stormtroopers, and Imperial officers right after leaving Epcot and fast approaching mile 13.  My official finish time was 3:36, marking my slowest half ever.  But I'm okay with that.  I'd estimate that imperial photo op line to be anywhere from 15-30 minutes.  It was worth it.  

Race weekend goals accomplished, namely to finish all 3 races.  Now to answer a few questions of the day that I wanted to answer as I was slowly catching up with the thread.

1.  Star Wars.  Obviously, I love these movies.  All of them, even the much maligned prequels, which do have their moments.  Favorite character is Yoda, which is also why The Empire Strikes Back is my favorite Star Wars movie.  I've watched Yoda training Luke to psyche myself up for Star Wars races the night before I leave if time permits.

2.  Next big running goal.  I really struggled with this last year.  I had trained for the 2017 Kessel Run for nearly 2 years, so when it finished I very much had a sense of what next.  It didn't help matters any that the uncertainty surrounding Disneyland races at the time further made it easier to accept my excuses to not run.  But the 3 week training for Avengers last year taught me a lot of things.  It wound up leading me to sign up for 2018 Dark Side and during the Avengers training, I began to believe that a marathon was possible.  

Which leads me to my next big running goal, namely running the virtual shorts this summer!  Actually, it's a little big bigger than that.  Namely, I ran numbers through my head and while in Disney World I made a commitment.  Specifically, I upgraded to an annual pass, so I need to make one more visit to Walt Disney World before next February to justify the annual pass.  Hmm.  Does anyone know of a running event at Walt Disney World next January?  While it's not official yet as I could switch that visit to a December visit to experience Walt Disney World at Christmas time, I'm strongly leaning towards running Goofy or Dopey as part of my first marathon.

3.  @LSUlakes mentioned something about his Carousel of Progress Halloween costume for MNSSHP.  Having now had the opportunity twice to be in Disneyland dressed as a Jedi, I completely and fully endorse any opportunity to be an adult wearing a costume at Disneyland or Disney World.  It's nearly impossible to describe just how magical this experience is.  Just last week I attended the Disneyland After Dark Star Wars Nite in my Jedi robes.  Darth Vader and Kylo Ren were furious, especially Kylo Ren.  Chewbacca actually gave me a slight bow.  Rey addressed me as Master Jedi and said the Resistance needed my skills.  C-3PO asked my if my home system was safe for droids.  There is something truly magical about wandering Disney parks in a costume as an adult.  For obvious reasons, they rarely allow it.  But when you can, I can only describe it as all the magic of being a child in a costume, except when you're an adult you're old enough to appreciate just how special the magic is.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets stay with the current discussion about running in the heat today. Even if you do not run during the hottest part of the day, it isnt uncommon especially for those of us along the gulf coast to wake up to temps near 80 and high RH% or late afternoon temps still very warm. What are some things you do or would suggest to others to make these runs safe and avoid potential health issues?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Staying hydrated is the single most important thing I would suggest! Drink plenty of water and a sports drink here and there. The time of day of morning vs afternoon each have its + and -, you just have to pick your poison. Run in singlets or moisture wicking shirts and have access to water along your route is really the best option IMO. I'll add I am not above running through someones sprinkler system for a quick cool off lol. For those who have a pool, I think it would be glorious to run a nice little 5 miler and continue running right into the backyard and cannon ball into the pool on a hot day! Shoes removed at the last moment of course.



During the hot weather I drink water constantly because it helps keep your cells hydrated, I also try to run in shaded areas if the sun is still out.  Luckily in my area a lot of the streets I run on area covered by trees. And, if it is really hot I mike ride my bike so there is a breeze to keep me cool while doing my workout.  



jennamfeo said:


> @Waiting2goback - I love your daily inspirational posts!
> 
> ATTQOTD: In the summer is statistically when I give up on training because of the heat. Let's see how well I do on my training plan that has me going from next week until September. Hahaha. @PrincessV had some great tips that I will definitely incorporate (especially the bandanna trick!). Also, @LSUlakes idea of jumping immediately into the pool afterwards -- I already discussed with my husband that after my long runs on the weekends I will probably go directly into the lake to cool off. I bought a hydration belt to prepare for these hot summer months. Basically my game plan is: early mornings, lots of water & nuun, cool down in the lake or pool, and take it inside if I need to (thank you gym membership).



Thanks.  I used to do them last year but then life got crazy.  Now that I am back and focused on my running again it is a nice part of my day as well.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Sailormoon2

@Sleepless Knight what a great race report! I have not done Dark Side yet, but it always sounds like it has the best character stops, of course it could be that I am just a huge Star Wars fan!! For what it's worth, if you can do 3 races at Disney you can Dopey! So long as you do the Marathon training in advance. One more early morning won't hurt


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What brought you to running and is that reason the same today?

ATTQOTD: Simply put I was fat and I did not want to be that way. I knew running and diet would be the easiest way to solve that problem. I never thought I would do anything over a 10k, but it's funny how things change. For a while I was running for goals of PR's and new distances. Now, I am running for the reason I first started out, because I am getting fat... and I want to run another marathon.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What brought you to running and is that reason the same today?



I started running after a significant weight loss. Initially, I went back to playing Ultimate Frisbee, but my PT asked me to run a Disney race with him. I thought I was crazy to even consider running a half marathon, but after the first 10k I ran (as a PoT) I was hooked. My first RunDisney event was Marathon weekend in 2016. I ran the 10k + Goofy, which included my 3rd half marathon and 1st marathon after starting to run seriously in early 2015. 

Now I run because I love to run and because I like to eat a little more than I should. It’s also easier on the joints than Ultimate. Hopefully this year will include my 20th half marathon and 5th marathon.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Earlier in my life I dabbled in running, elementary school cross country, a couple years of running in college. But more recently I was fat and wanted to get my steps for the day in faster. I love to walk, but once upon a time walking a mile was nearly a 30 minute endeavor and I walked 4 to 6 miles at a pop. 3 hour walks 4 times a week were killing me. Eventually, I started to try and jog some of those miles. I discovered Galloway and decided to train for a 5k. Trained for the 5k and had a blast running it. Now my motivation is to run longer distances and participate in as many runDisney events as my bank account will allow.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Oooohhh good question. I’ll try to keep myself edited so this doesn’t turn into a rambling therapy session.

I started cheerleading in 6th grade and continued through college. We always had running incorporated into practices and workouts, so after graduation I continued to do a few miles each week as part of my exercise routine. I didn’t think about racing until my husband started training for his first marathon. Something I love and hate about him is that when he’s interested in something he is all in and it kind of consumes his life.  So, his training became his top priority.  About a month before his marathon, I decided that I would sign up for my first race, Wine and Dine Half 2014. So in short, my decision to start doing races was to share an interest with him. 

A week after his race, I fractured my tibia and heel so no training for me for 3ish months. It was hard to sit on the sidelines and watch his interest grow and feeling excluded. When I was cleared, he was awesome and did all my long runs with me. His sights soon moved onto ultras, so we do not run together too often anymore. We do Disney races together, so he will try to run with me before those so he can train with my intervals and pace. I still really look forward to running with him and sharing that time together, so I think about 49% of me still runs because of him, the other 51% runs because I like it and it’s a great healthy outlet. Sometimes that 49% involves some insecurities, like proving to his ultra running “friends” that I am a real runner; I won’t go down that overly dramatic road. 

We will be able to run together this weekend! He is running the Devil Dog Double Challenge at the Marine Corps Historic Half (5 Miler straight into the half) and I’m just doing the half. So he will start his 5 miles 20 minutes before the half starts. He said he’s going to try to PR the 5-Miler then keep pushing until he finds me on the Half course. I’ve been down with a virus for the last 5 days so I’m sure I’ll be needing his encouragement to finish on Sunday, so I’m really looking forward to running with him.


----------



## Dis5150

Super busy at work as my boss and my assistant went on vacation at the same time so I am doing everyone's job! But just wanted to comment on the last couple of QOTD.

I run after work and it is always hot this time of year. I try to run in the shade and slow down. 

For my marathon in Waco I carried a water bottle in my pocket. My thinking was that as a new race there was a possibility that they would run out of water for us back of the pack people. What I should have carried was Gatorade in that bottle as they didn't start handing that out until about mile 10. Insane in May in Texas! But they were new. I poured water over my head at every stop and drank water, then water and gatorade when it was offered. I tried to find shade, even if I just ran in it for a few seconds. But what I didn't do was slow down early in the race because 1. I wanted a PR and 2. I thought I wouldn't finish by their 6 hour cut off (they ended up letting everyone finish so I would have been ok.) Looking back* I was not smart*. I should have quit when I was having chills, sweating and throwing up. Honestly my brain was so foggy it was all a blur. My summer running will be much smarter and I won't be pushing it at all. Even if that means sacrificing my goal times for my November marathon (#4/5). Be careful out there!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What brought you to running and is that reason the same today?


ATTQOTD: Running, in general, started when I was in elementary school and the jogging craze hit. It was probably more about wearing Nikes and super-cool terrycloth jogging shorts, but I'd go out and jog around the neighborhood. Racing is far more recent and started after seeing the tail end of the WDW marathon while at DHS; I had no idea "normal" people could/did races like that! My reasons for running have mostly been about it feeling good, and that's the same today.


----------



## Keels

Dis5150 said:


> For my marathon in Waco I carried a water bottle in my pocket. My thinking was that as a new race there was a possibility that they would run out of water for us back of the pack people. What I should have carried was Gatorade in that bottle as they didn't start handing that out until about mile 10. Insane in May in Texas!



People from my run group were talking about that race this morning and how disappointed they were in overall logistics - things like you mentioned, which stinks because for a race in freakin' Waco it certainly wasn't cheap.


----------



## Dis5150

Baloo in MI said:


> Lastly keep in mind that if you go into heat distress you are not always keenly aware of it. Pay very good attention to yourself or even better run with someone else. Then you can keep an eye on each other and help if needed.



This time 100! That is exactly how I was and no one was around me to see. 



Keels said:


> People from my run group were talking about that race this morning and how disappointed they were in overall logistics - things like you mentioned, which stinks because for a race in freakin' Waco it certainly wasn't cheap.



No, it wasn't cheap! We had fun on the trip but I will only run the half going forward and only if they acknowledge that they are changing things for the better. I give them some slack as it was their first attempt at a race but they should have hired a race director that had a clue what to do.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What brought you to running and is that reason the same today?


Disney and yes Disney....


----------



## Sailormoon2

*ATTQOTD:* I started running in my late teens/early twenties as a way to quit smoking. I had already started losing weight from being an overweight child, but wasn't quite motivated to kick the habit simply from going to the gym. Needing my lungs to improve for cardio endurance was an effective motivator. As a competitive person (with myself, not really others) once I discovered racing I have been hooked ever since. I LOVE the feeling, the mental health boost, the ability to eat a few more desserts and drink a few more glasses of wine and of course THE BLING!!!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I started running to lose some baby weight. It's been 13 years since I've had a baby, and yes, I'm still trying to lose that weight, but that's not really the main reason why I run. I would say it's more for the overall mental & physical health benefits, and making goals and being competitive.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Sailormoon2 said:


> @Sleepless Knight what a great race report! I have not done Dark Side yet, but it always sounds like it has the best character stops, of course it could be that I am just a huge Star Wars fan!! For what it's worth, if you can do 3 races at Disney you can Dopey! So long as you do the Marathon training in advance. One more early morning won't hurt


Thanks.  I'm threatening to post a more detailed race report in my training journal, but anyone who has read that knows I'm very good about starting race reports, but not so good about finishing them.  I appreciate the vote of confidence on Dopey.  I'm reasonably sure I want to run the Walt Disney World Marathon.  I'm now trying to decide between devoting my entire stay to running or just Goofy.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What brought you to running and is that reason the same today?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Simply put I was fat and I did not want to be that way. I knew running and diet would be the easiest way to solve that problem. I never thought I would do anything over a 10k, but it's funny how things change. For a while I was running for goals of PR's and new distances. Now, I am running for the reason I first started out, because I am getting fat... and I want to run another marathon.


I visited Disneyland during the 2008 and 2009 Half Marathon weekends.  In 2009, I finally asked a couple wearing their medals about the race.  Not only did they assure me that a non runner was fully capable of doing a half marathon, but they gave me a brief overview of how I could do it and explained that the training was not, in fact, impossible.  I wish I could see them again and thank them.  



rteetz said:


> Disney and yes Disney....


My Disneyland geek really wanted that Sleeping Beauty Castle medal from Disneyland.  That was the hook.  While my first half was a difficult experience, I did not despise it and had such great time that I came back for more the next year.  Race number two was substantially more fun.  I've yet to run outside of Disneyland and Disney World, but that may happen some day.


----------



## cavepig

I started running for high school cross country because my older siblings were in it, why did they pick CC, I don't really remember the why.   (I could say middle school track was when I began but really I don't know if that counts). Today I run for health, Disney races (& nonDisney too I suppose) & because I really enjoy the escape it gives me & challenging myself.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> My Disneyland geek really wanted that Sleeping Beauty Castle medal from Disneyland. That was the hook. While my first half was a difficult experience, I did not despise it and had such great time that I came back for more the next year. Race number two was substantially more fun. I've yet to run outside of Disneyland and Disney World, but that may happen some day.


Disney is what started me as it was an excuse to go to WDW for vacation. Disney keeps me running as a lot of local races don't interest me. I am much more looking at destination races outside of Disney now.


----------



## FredtheDuck

I started running after my husband finished his first half marathon. He got so trim and was so into it, and I was decidedly not as trim as I wanted to be. So I thought running would be something we could do together and that along the way, I'd drop some weight. We ran together a lot when I first got started, and for all of our LRs and my first half marathon last year. Nowadays we don't run together terribly often anymore (different paces, different LR days, etc.), but it's still a shared interest that we can talk about and can provide support/encouragement/empathy about, so I really value that. 

Why do I run now? Habit, I guess? Because I feel better on days that I run? Because I've lost some weight but still have some to go, and at the very least want to keep things in check? Because I like beer and pizza? Because I've surprised myself—mostly to the upside—with how I've grown as a runner (huge thanks to @DopeyBadger for that), but know that I've got a lot of room to improve and want to see where that leads me? I'm not sure. Most days my calendar just says run, so I do.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: DD28 aka @LikelyLynae wanted to do a Disney run and wanted me to do it with her. Now it is something I (mostly) enjoy and we still love going to Disney to run.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> Disney is what started me as it was an excuse to go to WDW for vacation. Disney keeps me running as a lot of local races don't interest me. I am much more looking at destination races outside of Disney now.


For me it's very much about the experience of running through the parks.  There's a lot to see that helps distract me from whatever random minor ache that my body is using to try and convince me to stop.  I enjoy seeing all the costumes and have come a long way from that first early morning wakeup call when I thought all the people with boundless energy cheering loudly were completely insane.  

Plus depending on when a race occurs, it could provide the benefit of running through parks during certain times of year.  Avengers allowed you to run through Disneyland decorated for Christmas.  Wine & Dine 2012 offered the same for Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios, and Epcot.  Star Wars Walt Disney World takes place during Flower and Garden.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:
I like @rteetz answer as a rundisney 5k was what ultimately made me decide to put my feet to pavement and train for a race.  And what made me decide to try for the elusive 13.1 miles as well...another rundisney race 

But I think ultimately it was the feeling of going to my father-in-law's races to cheer him on and being in jeans and just waiting around while everyone else was out there running and me thinking "I kind of want to do this too." 
I used to go to a lot of races to walk with my mom while my dad and sister ran when I was growing up.  So there was very much an "outsider looking in" aspect and I wanted to actually see if I could do what all these other people were doing. A challenge.  Trying to convince myself I was capable was hard, so once I let go of the notion of failing...that there was no such thing, I dove in.
What keeps me running now is that I found out that I really like the feeling of running.  As an adult there aren't too many outlets to just move quickly along the street or sidewalks or disney parks without people looking at you funny.  I still have a lot of energy and running is a great outlet for it.  I like being outside and I like sight seeing as I go.  I don't like lifting weights and I don't have a lot of time to play organized sports where people count on me to be there.  I just like the feeling of running and having a finish line with fun bling helps me push farther when my body is like "hmmm, that's enough running for now."
Also its fun to be reminded several times a year that you are capable of more than you thought.


----------



## Sanchez

I was always fast as a child. My first real race was in seventh grade when I entered the local junior olympics where I entered the mile and won. By high school my focus was on football (fall) and wrestling (winter) and in the spring I ran track to stay in shape. I mostly ran 400m hurdles, open 400m and 800m. I went to a military college and running/conditioning was a big part though I don't ever recall running more than 3 miles at a time. I ran some through law school but got married, took the bar, started working and had two boys.

I started back at 34, running a few miles here and there but mostly working with weights and the like. By 35 I thought it would be a good idea to try some distance events and started running all distances including two marathons. I continued on but at 42 developed DVT in my left leg. I was shut down for the better part of four years - starting back only to have the problem arise again. In March 2016, at age 46, I was cleared and started the long road back. By fall I was running 5 and 10k races and in summer 2017 started training for triathlons. Did my first in October and now ready for my fourth this Sunday. I am a better runner than triathlete (I swim like a wrestler) but enjoy the tri training.

Running/training is a great escape for me and and fuels my competitive nature. Given my work schedule I don't have much time to join the social running/cycling groups and my wife loathes physical activity of any kind so most of my workouts are solo. My dad passed away at 54 and his dad at 57 (diabetes/heart disease) so I do everything possible to maintain a high level of physical activity.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What brought you to running and is that reason the same today?



The short answer (well short for me...) is like many others, weight loss.  I needed to lose some weight per my doctor.  So I did that initially through dietary means (healthier eating and mostly calorie restriction).  But eventually, I hit a plateau and came to a cross roads.  Exercise or more calorie restriction.  I went with more calorie restriction because I just didn't really like to exercise all that much.  But alas, very quickly my body adapted again and I came to a point where calorie restriction was not going to work anymore.  So I decided to lace up some normal daily shoes, wear a cotton t-shirt, and put on the basketball shorts.  Running was a cheap endeavor and this was all I needed.  Over time, I began to enjoy it solely because it was a measurable competition against myself that could be comparable to others if I wished to do so.  I could see myself improving and losing weight.  Eventually, I decided to run a race.  The short story was someone told me I _couldn't_ run a marathon (in reality, it was meant as _shouldn't _based on a lack of training) and I justified the race as ONLY $10 more than the HM for the same price.  I mean obviously we should go with the most cost effective measure based on miles per dollar...  It moved from weight loss, to measurable competition, to trying to set an example for my yet to be conceived/born daughter.  Don't let others set your limits.  If you want it, PROVE IT, by doing what is necessary to get it!  These are the same things that continue to motivate me till today.  Weight loss, measurable competition to myself and others, and most importantly to stop allowing others in my life to tell me what I can and can't accomplish.

Now, if you want the really long answer, then read this instead: 1922 days, 100 pounds, 8511 miles, 180 minutes and it all started with a single step…


----------



## Jules76126

I like this question and reading everyones answers.

I started running as my then boyfriend and his family were really into running. I thought it would be a great way to have something in common with them and make a good impression. I ended up marrying that guy, so my reasons definitely changed.

No I run as I like that DH and I have the shared interest. We don't run the same paces, but we can go out together and cheer each other on for both good days and bad. I like how healthy I feel after running and I like seeing the results that I have achieved by sticking with it. I am luckily to be naturally thin, but I wanted to develop the healthy habit of running now. Eventually, we would like to have kids and I have hopes of running throughout my pregnancy to stay healthy and avoid unnecessary weight gain. I also figured it would be easier to maintain the habit once the kids come as hopefully we will be in a routine. Plus I like when people hear that I run, that they are like wow, I could never do that. Yes you can. Anyone can if you put your mind to it.


----------



## LdyStormy76

It all started with knowing I had a 2 week walking intensive (5-10 miles a day) trip  in Spain in October 2017 and knowing from a similar trip in 2016 that if I was not physically ready I would struggle. So in January 2017 I started walking, at 3 miles 2 mph, and quickly realized I had to improve my time or I would be on the treadmill for half a day as I added distance to reach 10 miles.  Then in February I saw that friends were going to run Dopey so thought, ‘Well, what is 3 more miles to train for to do a half marathon?’ Then I saw the time restriction and knew I had to start picking up the pace.

Why do I keep at it? I need to, but motivating on that is hard.  If I have something to work towards I will keep getting on the treadmill (hence coming back from a 4 week trip and picking up training 8 weeks before the 2018 WDW Marathon weekend).

Do I think of myself as a runner? No. I think of myself as a fast walker. Yet it does not matter as the end goal we have is the same: keep ourselves moving and complete the next goal.


----------



## JulieODC

I first started running in 5th grade cross-country club. No idea what prompted me to join - but I ran from then through high school - cross-country, indoor track, and spring track.

After high school I stopped running. Briefly
Picked it up when DD1 was 2.5y, and then most recently again about 2 y ago after DD2 was a year old.

I wanted to lose the baby weight and get physical activity into my life - and to get some “me time.” Tangentially, it was registering for the PHM that really got me on track and in a routine. 2 years later - I’m going strong!


----------



## jennamfeo

It's been really amazing reading all your stories, friends!

ATTQOTD: Running was never my preferred sport. I was a swimmer for most of my life and I still love swimming. When I joined the Navy I spent many days running during boot camp. We had Physical Readiness Test twice a year that included running. I think I only ran a few of them until I realized that swim instead. Which obviously made more sense for the Navy, because y'all can run faster than me to the edge of the ship, but I can out swim you in the water. So I would run here and there while at the gym and stuff. But never liked it. Then my brother in law invited us to do a Color Run with them and that sounded fun! I had just had a baby about 8 months prior to that, so I figured I should start doing something to lose the baby weight. After the race, I wanted to die. Everything hurt. It sucked. But I kept lacing up my shoes and getting out there. Then I decided to do a Triathlon, to incorporate swimming again in my routine. While I was training for those, a photography client mentioned to me the runDisney races, so I looked them up after our session was done. OMG you can run _through_ Disneyland?!?! Sign. Me. Up. I have been doing runDisney races ever since 2014, but my training for most of those was bare minimum or not at all. I don't think I actually started to ~like~ running until last fall during my first @DopeyBadger training plan. I love the competition with myself. I love the early mornings to myself. I love seeing what my body can do. I've had a few couple rough years. I was in a bad place. I was drinking a lot. I was depressed. And somehow I got out of that and found myself here. Running is my therapy. It's my me-time place that helps me with my anxiety and depression. So that's why I am here, running. Plus I love pizza, booze, and bling.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> pizza, booze, and bling


Ha! I feel like this would be the perfect journal title!


ATTQOTD:
I started running in college because my best friend wanted to try "couch to 5k" and asked if I'd train with her. I had a great year of running shorter distances, even placing in my age group during a (very small) 5K after a summer of running several miles everyday before my internship. I stress fractured my foot and had to take a few months off and really lost my groove. I got further into college, finding less time to run and more . I continued to run on and off, never training for a race. A few years later, I got married and put on a few "happy pounds" and started running to lose a little weight. Sickness hit, gallbladder removed, and then felt really yucky for a long time after that. I started running again in early 2016 with the goal of running the Princess Half in 2017. My stomach was a disaster after that surgery and I think running, the thing that's supposed to jostle your stomach, made all the difference for me and really helped get my healthy again. 
And here I am today. Running for enjoyment and my health


----------



## SheHulk

I started running for sports and to control my weight in high school. In college and grad school I ran to burn off stress and gossip with my friends. Now at almost 47 I run to manage stress and cling to having a body that is able to run as long as possible.


----------



## sylkai

I love seeing how we all started this crazy journey.

I used to swear up and down that I would never be a runner. I was one of those people who would only run if something was chasing me. But I had started exercising to lose weight, and walking 5 miles 3 days a week was taking more time than I wanted. Then we happened to be at Disney Springs the morning after the first Dark Side Half Marathon and as a life-long Star Wars fan, I couldn't help but drool over the medals.

So I looked for shoes that would work for me, ordered a pair, and started adding some running into my walks. I probably violated every recommendation they make about how to start running, but pretty soon I was running those 5 miles a day instead of walking them, three times a week. After two weeks of this, I discovered that the Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon was open for registration and still had space. That was even better because a) I've always liked the Jedi better anyway and b) flights to LA are a whole lot cheaper than Orlando from where I'm at. I signed up. Then I managed to change it to getting a registration for the Rebel Challenge through a travel agent. Better to go big and get more bling!

That was 9 half marathons ago now. Closing in on two years of running. I now run 6-7 days a week because I need to. I get cranky on days I don't run when I've planned on one. I still love the Disney races, when I can manage them - I just did the Dark Side Half and got my Kessel Run medal for combining it with the virtual. (I couldn't swing getting out for the Dark Side Half last year.) I'm a big fan of cool bling, and the Disney runs do an excellent job of those. Running helps me keep off the 75 pounds I've lost so far. I love seeing where I can improve. There are days where the runs are a slog and I'm tired and I want to just be lazy - but then there are the days where everything clicks and it's like I'm flying and could go on forever.

So many reasons to continue. I still run for exercise, but it's so much more now. I can't wait for Dopey and my first full marathon.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I started running in high school my sophomore year.  I was a really good athlete in elementary and junior high, but I only played basketball and softball.  When I got to high school, the athletic director basically told me I had to play a fall sport since I was a star athlete.  He put me on the volleyball team like midway into the season my freshman year.  I liked volleyball ok enough, but when August rolled around before my sophomore year and fall sports practices were starting, I just randomly decided I was going to do cross country, because I didn't want to play volleyball just because the AD told me I had to.  I am 6'0" tall, so that's basically why he told me to play volleyball and not soccer or XC to begin with.  Tall people play volleyball I guess, that's just what they do.   I am not great about being told what I "have" to do, so that's why I ended up on XC.  It was something that no one expected me to participate in and I figured it could help me get in shape for basketball.

I went to college, played some D1 basketball, stopped running really, left the bball team, gained weight, graduated, gained more weight, tried halfheartedly to do C25K on multiple occasions over the years, gained more weight, finally eventually started doing the weight loss thing, and then a group of friends who had never met IRL from a weight loss message board that I was on all decided to do Tinker Bell HM together in 2015.  So, once I signed up for a HM, then I really had to get back into the whole running thing again, no more farting around with starting and quitting C25K!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Initially, just one thing: I wanted a Peachtree Road Race shirt. I moved to Atlanta after college and would see people wearing a PRR shirt on the 4th, and was jealous. After about 4 years, I realized it was not unobtainable, just sign up and run. And that's what I did. Assuming we finish this year, my brother and I have done 32 PRRs in a row. And yes, I still have all 31 shirts.

Initially, I'd start running a month or two before Peachtree. It was so tough to get back in shape, about 20 years ago I realized it would just be easier to run year round. Then I ran a 5K or two and discovered races were fun.

One thing led to another and 5Ks became halfs, became 4 Goofys, became 12 marathons. Some where along the line I started to get age group awards in local races.

As lots of folks have mentioned, weight loss played into it.

That's my long-winded answer on how I got started. My short answer on why I keep going:


jennamfeo said:


> Plus I love pizza, booze, and bling.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What brought you to running and is that reason the same today?



QOTD:  I ran cross country all through junior high and high school.  I loved it, but then college, work, family and illness happened.  I ran off and on over the years.  Being a Disney addict I knew about the races and would dream of being fit enough again to run one. In 2014 a friend convinced me to run a 5K and then we found out we were moving to FL so I signed up for the 2015 Princess 10K.

I had learned to use exercise as a way to cope with anxiety, depression, an autistic child and a DH who is now almost 9 years sober.  Running brought that “me time” to a whole new level.  I was outside and ALONE.  Nobody grunting or sweating next to me like at the gym.  I only had me, myself and I to worry about and could truly unplug from all responsibilities.  I still use running as therapy, but I also like that I’m getting stronger and faster.  I don’t want to be like my mom and struggle with walking and stairs at the age of 61.  I also like pizza and ice cream and running on the weekends let’s me indulge in that every now and then.


----------



## ZellyB

My husband really wanted me to run with him.  I went to a race to cheer him on along with my SIL and BIL.  Watching them cross the finish line together got me thinking about how nice it would be to run with my husband.  But, I really hated the idea of running for long distances/periods of time.  A few weeks later I saw an ad about Jeff Galloway and the Run/Walk/Run method and thought, "Well, I could run for a short time as long as I knew I would get to walk soon."    So, I emailed my husband to see if he'd be willing to run a race with me that way and he replied, "Absolutely!"  And the rest is history.  That was 6 years ago and we are still going strong.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-why do I run?   Great answers from everybody so far.  

My wife started running a few years before I did.   She wanted me to run with her.  I declined.
My 7th grade daughter was "conditioning" for lacrosse.   She wanted me to run with her too.

They both pointed out that I was in my 40s, had high cholesterol, and didn't exercise.   Then they pointed out that my father had passed away in his late 40s due to heart attack and poor health.   They said it was fun.   They said I would love it.   They said I would get healthier.   

So I decided to give it a try back in 2011.   

First time I could only go about 1/4 mile before stopping.
Eventually made it around our neighborhood and beyond.
Then a 5k.
Then a 5 miler.
Then a half marathon.
Full Marathon.
Dopey.

I've made every mistake you can make....see if any of these sound familiar:

Wearing shoes that were the wrong size and getting blisters and foot pain
Not Eating properly
Not Hydrating properly
Not training enough
Training too much
Running every run as fast as I could
Tapering for 3 weeks which I thought meant no running at all!
Ignoring tangents on race day and convincing myself my gps or the course setup was wrong
Running when I was injured
Running when I was sick

I learned a lot but I still make a lot of mistakes.   But I keep running.   
Because now I run to maintain my health for me and my family and I have a healthy respect for what happens to your body when you don't keep at it.
It's hard to get back in shape!!!


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: Like many others, I started running to get back to a healthy weight.  Weight was always something I struggled with since childhood, and after our kids entered our lives, I found myself at an unhealthy place again.  About 6 years ago, I finally decided to do something about it.  Thanks to running, I was able to get down to a healthy weight and maintain that weight for nearly 5 years so far.  

I also love the unexpected success I've found with running.  I played various sports growing up, but was never very good at any of them.  When I started running, I did races just to finish them, and never thought my times would be remotely competitive.  Even after my first marathon, at just under 4 hours, I never thought I'd get anywhere close to a Boston qualifier time (BQ, which was 3:25 for me at the time).  A few months later though, I had a huge PR in a 5K and figured that with some more serious training I might actually have a shot at a BQ.  I spent the next 8 months upping my mileage and at the exact same marathon I'd run my first full a year ago, I ran a 3:19 and qualified for Boston.  It was an absolutely amazing feeling heading for the finish line knowing I'd actually run a BQ, something a year ago I would not have believed was even possible for me.  I didn't get to run Boston that first time due to a work commitment, but I've qualified three more times and run it twice since.  I've also finished 20+ fulls and three ultras, including a 50 miler.  More importantly, many of my family members have jumped on the running bandwagon, and I've enjoyed being part of their journeys toward a more healthy lifestyle.  I've done a bunch of the Disney events with my kids and our extended family, and seeing them do the "impossible" is an amazing experience.  

I've also met some amazing people running.  Some have been running celebrities like Katherine Switzer, Joan Benoit, and Bart Yasso, and some have just been "normal" runners like so many from this board, who are out there doing some really impressive things.  It's truly been inspiring reading about everyone's PRs and other accomplishments.  Running has been a hugely positive experience for me in a bunch of different ways, and I'm grateful for that.  



jennamfeo said:


> Plus I love pizza, booze, and bling.



And ice cream.  Don't forget the ice cream!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  First, I absolutely love today’s question and all your responses!  I feel so inspired!  

I started running in age group races in elementary school through a local track club.  I then ran CC & Track through college.  Sadly from there I sat on my laurels for a long time, and my laurels expanded a bit much over the next 10 years. I then ran to get ready for ranger school (parks, not military).  I again let all the fitness go, put on 60 pounds and became pretty unhappy with myself.

Then I just decided to get in shape, making millions of mistakes along the way.  But I have reconnected with the runner in me.  I am learning as I go, pushing myself and feeling that wonderful sense of adventure and accomplishment that comes from new challenges.

I am now one week away from my boot coming off and have to start from scratch.  In January I ran Dopey and set my sights on my first 100.  Right now I will start with 3 mile runs and a week one goal of 10-12 miles.  But at least I will be running!


----------



## SarahDisney

I love everyone's answers to today's QOTD! There are a lot of common themes, but we all have our own journeys, and I love seeing that!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What brought you to running and is that reason the same today?



What brought me to running was a desire to lose weight. What kept me running in those early days was runDisney.

Now ...  why I run is something I struggle with. I dont always know the reasons, and sometimes I feel like I should stop. But at the end of the day, I think the answer is fairly simple ... I run because I am a runner. It's not just something I do ... its a part of who I am.


----------



## Waiting2goback

SheHulk said:


> I started running for sports and to control my weight in high school. In college and grad school I ran to burn off stress and gossip with my friends. Now at almost 47 I run to manage stress and cling to having a body that is able to run as long as possible.



I NEVER would have thought you were 47.  Way to go girl!



SarahDisney said:


> I love everyone's answers to today's QOTD! There are a lot of common themes, but we all have our own journeys, and I love seeing that!
> 
> 
> 
> What brought me to running was a desire to lose weight. What kept me running in those early days was runDisney.
> 
> Now ...  why I run is something I struggle with. I dont always know the reasons, and sometimes I feel like I should stop. But at the end of the day, I think the answer is fairly simple ... I run because I am a runner. It's not just something I do ... its a part of who I am.



As long as you enjoy running isn’t that the only reason that matter?

I have shared this story many times over the three years of this thread so sorry if I bore anyone.

I started running because when my wife told me she wanted a divorce I was scared.  I had given up everything I loved to try and make her happy the last five years of our marriage.  I didn’t know who I was anymore.  I was a stay-at-Home dad.  I was fat and unhealthy.  My time was all about the kids.  I turned to my love, Disney.  I joined this site and then thought, I need to get out of my comfort zone.  I had always hated running but knew Disney did races.  Ahhhhh, this is how I will get out of my comfort zone.  I will run if it means a trip to Disney. 

I signed up for 2014 TOT, had no idea what I was doing. With the help of @PrincessV and @FFigawi they answered a million of my stupid questions and I was on my way. 

As I got in shape and felt better I realized I loved it.  The time to myself was great.  I was setting an example for my kids.  There were so many benefits.  I have tried to pay it forward as much as I can!

I keep running for the same reasons. I know I am capable of more.  I want to lose more weight.  I want to just keep experiencing life.


----------



## SarahDisney

Waiting2goback said:


> As long as you enjoy running isn’t that the only reason that matter?



Fair point, but... what happens when you're no longer sure that you enjoy running? That's somewhat where my head is at right now, and its why being a runner is what keeps me running.


----------



## chuckille

Great question today!

My story mirrors @Sanchez. I was relatively fast growing up, running for middle school and HS cross-country, but tennis was my main sport so I never continued it into college. Med school then residency then marriage then our son came and I never thought about running...in fact, I despised running for the sake of running just because I thought it was so boring. I continued to play tennis throughout this time but I hurt my shoulder a year back so I had to find another source of competition and exercise. 

I initially bought a road bike and started doing some biking around the area, but at the same time, my friend cajoled me into running the SF marathon in July 2018 so it all came together. I bought a pair of running shoes, signed up for a couple races, and started running. It's amazing how running can spark the competitive juices, not only from the races but also from an internal motivation to improve and do our best. 

After the marathon in a couple months, I'm not quite sure if I'll try to train for a triathlon or strictly continue with long distance running, but it’s safe to say that the fun and enjoyment of running has returned!


----------



## sylkai

SarahDisney said:


> Fair point, but... what happens when you're no longer sure that you enjoy running? That's somewhat where my head is at right now, and its why being a runner is what keeps me running.



Sometimes I look at why I'm not enjoying things right now. Am I overtired? Stressed? Just feeling blah? Missing something to be excited about with my running? Having a goal race helps. Sometimes just recognizing that I am depressed at the world right now helps. And the runs themselves help, because I would feel worse for not doing them. If needed, I change things up.

(Sometimes I go and buy a new shirt or pair of pants. Retail therapy also helps. I want to be cute while running, blast it.)

And sometimes it's just discipline and slogging through it anyway, because I know things come and go.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

SarahDisney said:


> Fair point, but... what happens when you're no longer sure that you enjoy running? That's somewhat where my head is at right now, and its why being a runner is what keeps me running.



I wrestle with this question. I enjoy running when it's over, but during...not so much. Maybe my definition of 'enjoy' is too limited.

Sometimes I feel like it is misguided to spend my largest portion of free time on something that I'm not sure I enjoy.

I think your answer is right: 'Being a runner is what keeps me running.'

And then a follow-up question: 'If I weren't a runner, what would I be?' I don't know (and don't want to find out) the answer to that one.


----------



## flav

I started answering this as soon as @LTULakes posted it, great question!

I just read the answers, how inspirational! So, I’ll post my original answer with an edit at the end

ATTQOTD: 
I always liked to be outside and to move while sightseeing. And of course, there are health benefits to running.

I had different sport’s periods in my life: Fencing, Swimming, Biking, Trekking, Hockey Playing, Gym Training, etc. 

Running was sometimes used as a filler or a social event.

I started a formal running plan in Spring 2016 when a colleague asked me to. To participate. We started with an 8 weeks couch to running plan and ran all summer (less than 10k distances), mostly in the mountain near work. It was just a good way to exercise outside.

Come Spring 2017, I was all alone because my running partner injured himself snowboarding. I was also under challenged at the gym and was becoming demotivated. I asked if they had trainers for running. After I got her go (running form evaluation, pace test) I registered to my first formal 10k in June. In March, I learned about runDisney... And started dreaming.

The 10k became a PoT affair in top of a learning experience. And the dream came through at the WnD Two Course Challenge.

I had to ask myself what’s next and why? Exactly today’s QOTD.

The answer came with winter, I did not want to go back inside this time. So it was another learning and accessorizing experience.

For 2018, my motivation for running is to learn about myself. To evaluate whether I like running non-Disney race, whether I take pleasure in running faster, what distance I truly enjoy. As a bonus, my DD started running too and she is my motivation for those extra training runs with her.

I am looking forward to see what my 2019 motivation will be... Running for the pleasure of running? Running to amaze myself with new PR? Or running to make a second runDisney trip worth it?

Edit: I just got the pre-race information from Ottawa. And my above answer might explain why I run...But, I now know why I race! 

I get so excited to receive my bib number or the logistics of the race weekend or the shirt/medals reveal... 

It feels like I am participating into something greater than me while trying to be a better myself. I love the bling. I like the protocol. I like the “imposed” training routine, the structure it provides. I like to be part of the greater running community. I like to have to write down my answers and read yours, it makes them real. All of this makes me become us in some ways. Thank you!


----------



## Waiting2goback

SarahDisney said:


> Fair point, but... what happens when you're no longer sure that you enjoy running? That's somewhat where my head is at right now, and its why being a runner is what keeps me running.





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I wrestle with this question. I enjoy running when it's over, but during...not so much. Maybe my definition of 'enjoy' is too limited.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like it is misguided to spend my largest portion of free time on something that I'm not sure I enjoy.
> 
> I think your answer is right: 'Being a runner is what keeps me running.'
> 
> And then a follow-up question: 'If I weren't a runner, what would I be?' I don't know (and don't want to find out) the answer to that one.



Sometimes I wonder the same things. With my recent injury problems. Another torn tendon in the opposite ankle that will need surgery eventually, why do I do this.  Why do I run through the pain? 

Then I say to myself, going back to the way things were is horrifying to me.  So I think I enjoy running still.  I love the “me” time.  I love the time to think and clear my mind.  I think what’s different is the newness has worn off.  I have done a couple Disney races.  The first one I was so excited and so afraid of failing it drove me every day.  Now I have run 3 full marathons.  I know I won’t fail unless I quit.  So there isn’t that fear that once pushed me. 

Now what pushes me is the fear of becoming what I once was.  That was overweight and very unhappy.  In other words my expectations changed.  It doesn’t mean I don’t still enjoy it just because it feels less exciting.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Fair point, but... what happens when you're no longer sure that you enjoy running? That's somewhat where my head is at right now, and its why being a runner is what keeps me running.



This is like me every week, but especially right now. Generally, when I'm kinda over running and I force myself to go do it, I feel better about it and am happy that I went out and did it.

But that's not working right now. In fairness, I pretty much hate everything these days ... so maybe it's not just running.


----------



## sylkai

Waiting2goback said:


> Now what pushes me is the fear of becoming what I once was.  That was overweight and very unhappy.  In other words my expectations changed.  It doesn’t mean I don’t still enjoy it just because it feels less exciting.



This reminds me of a comic by The Oatmeal about the reasons he runs. I've read it multiple times and for all the joy I have in running right now, there's a part of me that identifies with all the things he writes about in it too. (If you're not familiar with The Oatmeal, his stuff can be borderline NSFW, depending on how conservative your office is. This one is not, but just a warning.)


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What brought you to running and is that reason the same today?



Boy!  This was a tough one and I have read most of the responses and have bits and pieces of the same.
What brought me to running?  Getting a real job!  I grew up always on the move.  Mowing lawns, caddying, playing hockey and that was just my teens.  Then I started working at Friendly's, 4 hour shifts, 8 hour shifts, and sometimes 12 hours shifts and still in my teens.  For those of you in Stamford in the mid 70's that was me!  Then came college.  Bad habits, too much cafeteria food and all of sudden I'm a slug.  Fortunately I had some hockey time but that wasn't cutting it.  Casual running was not the thing back in the day but fortunately I went to a school with a running program; John Treacy and Geoff Smith, that enabled other students to run as well.  By Junior year I was running more than studying.  

Fast forward to getting my real job 2 weeks after graduation, I was sitting at a desk 8 - 9 hours a day, before the internet, before voice-mail and back to my bad habits of not eating right and just being lazy.   I finally grew up and got it turned around by my mid 20's and starting running at work during lunch.  The best thing ever for those of you who can do it.  Hooked up with a running group and the rest is history.  Ran 2 milers and 5Ks throughout the late 80's and early 90's.  First 1/2 marathon was Hartford in 1993 and ran a 1:42.09 at the ripe 'ol age of 35.  I have not stopped since but have had some setbacks which I'll spare you.  Disney is my annual check-up and has kept me honest for the last 13 years.  

Over the years, I have felt the benefits of running by maintaining my weight and being able to eat what I want [in a good and bad way].  I get the biggest kick out of people asking me if I'm a runner, especially when I give blood and my pulse is barely 45.  It's the subtle rewards of feeling good about yourself and trying to get others to hop on the bandwagon to reap the benefits from running.  

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Keels said:


> But that's not working right now. In fairness, I pretty much hate everything these days ... so maybe it's not just running


Sorry you're in a "slump" right now. (Sorry trying to choose a generic word). I really appreciate the humour you bring to this thread. Hope you feel the sun shining on you soon.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> Now ...  why I run is something I struggle with. I dont always know the reasons, and sometimes I feel like I should stop. But at the end of the day, I think the answer is fairly simple ... I run because I am a runner. It's not just something I do ... its a part of who I am.



I'm not sure it's important to know the exact reasons why you run because it's not a static reason.  It's something different every time.  Different times of day, different distance, different weather, different external distractions,  different participants, and different results.  They always change and will be different from previous results.  Sometimes the stars align and sometimes they don't.  Take a day or two off.  Mix things up.  Run hard and run short.  Take your time and run long!  Yes, you're a runner and you should feel good about that!


----------



## Keels

Sailormoon2 said:


> Sorry you're in a "slump" right now. (Sorry trying to choose a generic word). I really appreciate the humour you bring to this thread. Hope you feel the sun shining on you soon.



Awwww, thanks. You're too sweet.

I'm probably just being incredibly overdramatic (WHAT?! ME!!? NEVER!!!!), but it's just one of those days/weeks it seems. Here's hoping a pitcher of margaritas fixes me up ...


----------



## jmasgat

I started running the year I turned 50.  I needed to shake up my fitness routine.  Before that I would go to the gym and fart around on the elliptical.  Before that, I didn't do much.  So much so, that at one point my DH asked why I had the gym membership.

This may sound weird, but my weight has always been pretty steady.  I'm not Twiggy (Google her, you young'uns!), but I'm within 5-10 lbs of what I weighed when I was younger. And frankly, to me, that meant I could skate by on the exercise front. Not a healthy attitude, but that's the way it was.

I've now been running for 10 years.  Turns out, I'm decent for my age group. So that has kept me going-in a good and not so good way.  But it turns out that I've fairly recently discovered that I also rather enjoy going out for nice, slow, easy runs, which bodes well for keeping it going in the future.


----------



## SarahDisney

Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts on enjoying (or not enjoying) running. I sometimes feel like I'm alone in this - it's easy to be surrounded by people who love every second of running and feel like if you're not having the "best run ever" every day, you're failing - and I am comforted knowing that I'm not alone in this struggle.



sylkai said:


> (Sometimes I go and buy a new shirt or pair of pants. Retail therapy also helps. I want to be cute while running, blast it.)



Well, retail therapy helps most things. (Not so much my credit card bill, but most other things)
And I did buy a new shirt today, so maybe tomorrow's run will be better...



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> And then a follow-up question: 'If I weren't a runner, what would I be?' I don't know (and don't want to find out) the answer to that one.



I'm with you on that. For the first few years I ran, I knew exactly what my life would look like post-running. Now I'm not so sure. And I don't think I want to find out.



Waiting2goback said:


> Sometimes I wonder the same things. With my recent injury problems. Another torn tendon in the opposite ankle that will need surgery eventually, why do I do this.  Why do I run through the pain?
> 
> Then I say to myself, going back to the way things were is horrifying to me.  So I think I enjoy running still.  I love the “me” time.  I love the time to think and clear my mind.  I think what’s different is the newness has worn off.  I have done a couple Disney races.  The first one I was so excited and so afraid of failing it drove me every day.  Now I have run 3 full marathons.  I know I won’t fail unless I quit.  So there isn’t that fear that once pushed me.
> 
> Now what pushes me is the fear of becoming what I once was.  That was overweight and very unhappy.  In other words my expectations changed.  It doesn’t mean I don’t still enjoy it just because it feels less exciting.



This makes so much sense. You've been where you were before and even if every run isn't something new and some of the excitement has worn off, you don't want to go back to before.
For myself, I haven't really hit that point where I see things as "before" and "after" ... but I'm probably selling myself short if I don't keep going until I hit that point. 



Keels said:


> This is like me every week, but especially right now. Generally, when I'm kinda over running and I force myself to go do it, I feel better about it and am happy that I went out and did it.
> 
> But that's not working right now. In fairness, I pretty much hate everything these days ... so maybe it's not just running.



Yeah, I have those times too. Sometimes you just have to keep going and hope that eventually, when life gets itself all sorted out, running will get better too (in fact, that's probably what I'm dealing with right now somewhat ... life is stupid).


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> Awwww, thanks. You're too sweet.
> 
> I'm probably just being incredibly overdramatic (WHAT?! ME!!? NEVER!!!!), but it's just one of those days/weeks it seems. Here's hoping a pitcher of margaritas fixes me up ...


This might quack you up?


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> This might quack you up?



Ducktails ... awooooOOOOOoooo


----------



## BikeFan

SarahDisney said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts on enjoying (or not enjoying) running. I sometimes feel like I'm alone in this - it's easy to be surrounded by people who love every second of running and feel like if you're not having the "best run ever" every day, you're failing - and I am comforted knowing that I'm not alone in this struggle.



You are definitely NOT alone on that.  Honestly, most of the time I'd rather not run, or rather not run nearly as much (2000+ miles/year).  I've occasionally had those runs where it just felt effortless and I never wanted to stop, but those days are very rare.  Most days, getting in my miles is a slog, and I usually run in the evening because I spend most of the day avoiding it.  If I really WANTED to do it, I'd do it first thing in the morning, but I can never seem to get myself motivated that early.  It's a struggle nearly every day.  

So why do I still do it if I mostly don't like it?  As @PCFriar80 wisely said, the reasons vary, but ultimately, they're enough to keep me going.  I'm much healthier than I was, it gets me out of the house, it gives me more energy, and the sense of satisfaction I get from completing a run never gets old.  Plus, there's always the bling!    Looking at my medals inspires me, knowing those were _earned _and not merely _bought_.  Like a lot of things in life, the benefits don't come without the work, so if I want to keep getting the benefits, I have to keep putting in the work.  Eventually, that's why I head out the door.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I randomly discovered a girl that graduated high school the same year as me who was on a quest to run a half marathon in all 50 states. By the time I found her blog, she was already on state 46 or 47. She planned for her final half to be in our home state of Alabama and I was just so inspired. The fact that someone the same age as me (27 at the time) was already about to check such a huge item off her bucket list was just amazing. 

I decided to start training and have my first half marathon be the same as her final state half marathon. The rest is kind of history. From then on running became something that helped me relieve stress and have some time to unwind after a long day of sitting at work. Running has changed me for the better SO much. I used to be so shy (still am shy, but not as bad), but now I can have conversations with complete strangers. I'd love to run a half/full in every state someday, but it will definitely take me a lot longer than it took her!

I've loved reading all of your stories, SO inspiring and makes me remember why I love this running community so much.


----------



## Waiting2goback

sylkai said:


> This reminds me of a comic by The Oatmeal about the reasons he runs. I've read it multiple times and for all the joy I have in running right now, there's a part of me that identifies with all the things he writes about in it too. (If you're not familiar with The Oatmeal, his stuff can be borderline NSFW, depending on how conservative your office is. This one is not, but just a warning.)


That's pretty accurate to how I feel!



SarahDisney said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts on enjoying (or not enjoying) running. I sometimes feel like I'm alone in this - it's easy to be surrounded by people who love every second of running and feel like if you're not having the "best run ever" every day, you're failing - and I am comforted knowing that I'm not alone in this struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, retail therapy helps most things. (Not so much my credit card bill, but most other things)
> And I did buy a new shirt today, so maybe tomorrow's run will be better...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that. For the first few years I ran, I knew exactly what my life would look like post-running. Now I'm not so sure. And I don't think I want to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> This makes so much sense. You've been where you were before and even if every run isn't something new and some of the excitement has worn off, you don't want to go back to before.
> For myself, I haven't really hit that point where I see things as "before" and "after" ... but I'm probably selling myself short if I don't keep going until I hit that point.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have those times too. Sometimes you just have to keep going and hope that eventually, when life gets itself all sorted out, running will get better too (in fact, that's probably what I'm dealing with right now somewhat ... life is stupid).



You are not alone.  Every morning I get out of bed I hurt.  My Achilles tendonitis is back.  Everything is tight.  Stretching is painful.  But then I think back to the marathon this year.  I wasn't even close to being ready, my training was awful.  The last three miles were so painful I was crying most of the time.  But, I finished.  As soon as I crossed the finish all that was forgotten.  Suddenly I was just back to being proud of myself.  And THAT is why I run.  I follow people on IG and they make it look so easy.  They do paces I could only dream of as their easy runs.  So it's hard hearing how "easy" it is while I struggle lately.  But then I remember why I run.  It's for me and that pride I feel.  



BikeFan said:


> You are definitely NOT alone on that.  Honestly, most of the time I'd rather not run, or rather not run nearly as much (2000+ miles/year).  I've occasionally had those runs where it just felt effortless and I never wanted to stop, but those days are very rare.  Most days, getting in my miles is a slog, and I usually run in the evening because I spend most of the day avoiding it.  If I really WANTED to do it, I'd do it first thing in the morning, but I can never seem to get myself motivated that early.  It's a struggle nearly every day.
> 
> So why do I still do it if I mostly don't like it?  As @PCFriar80 wisely said, the reasons vary, but ultimately, they're enough to keep me going.  I'm much healthier than I was, it gets me out of the house, it gives me more energy, and the sense of satisfaction I get from completing a run never gets old.  Plus, there's always the bling!    Looking at my medals inspires me, knowing those were _earned _and not merely _bought_.  Like a lot of things in life, the benefits don't come without the work, so if I want to keep getting the benefits, I have to keep putting in the work.  Eventually, that's why I head out the door.



Yep!  My medals are the first thing I see when I wake up.  When I get out of bed they are there.  It starts me in every day with a reminder of what I can accomplish.  It's hard to go back to that overweight guy I used to be.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@SarahDisney, @OldSlowGoofyGuy, @Keels and others sharing the concerns around running and why we do it at times when it is simply not fun to do or do it at all.  Such a great question, and I can totally relate.  For me sometimes when it would really hurt, or when the alarm went off at stupid early in the morning or on that day when everything seems perfect - great weather, good music in my ear buds, I liking my new shoes, etc. - and I simply didn’t want to run.  I second guess why I run.  But I like what my BRF said “sometimes it is just going to suck, because running is hard and that is why it is awesome.”  He has issues...  For me I try to challenge myself with the thought that it is a privledge that I get to do and the benefits are life changing and in the end I know myself better for running.  Well that and it is awesome.

The other thought I am having is more self serving right now, so I hope you will allow me to be a bit self-indulgent.  But not being able to run for 2 months now has left me realizing how important it really is to me, how much I rely on it for “me time”, for mental health and how much it provides physical wellness also.  Sad to admit, but when I am driving down the road right now and pass a runner, my first thought is “oh, sure rub it in!”


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts on enjoying (or not enjoying) running. I sometimes feel like I'm alone in this - it's easy to be surrounded by people who love every second of running and feel like if you're not having the "best run ever" every day, you're failing - and I am comforted knowing that I'm not alone in this struggle.


The best part of most of my runs is when they are over.


----------



## roxymama

@SarahDisney You aren't ever alone.  As much as I love running when the endorphins are flowing...it's a hard hobby and it's not always fun and sometimes it feels like a second job.  But thinking of my peeps on here helps remind me that others can get through tough things...so can I 

I had to take a mental break earlier this year which resulted in a lag in my training and that's ok...but coming back from it means I'm working up to my previous fitness.  Which makes it harder than it needed to be.  But being honest with myself meant I needed that semi-break.  
And I'm happy to be back at it fully now.  

Be courageously authentic to yourself!


----------



## roxymama




----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I played soccer up through high school.  In college I did nothing and gained a fair bit of weight.  So a couple years after college I finally decided to ge the weight off and O started running as a part of that.  I never did anything more than a 5K at that pint.  I kept that up for a few years but slowly got away from it.  Then for some years I only did a 5K or two a year and that was about the extent of my running.  Then in late ‘16 I decided to get healthy again.  I picked up running once more.  I slowly got back into it and then about March of ast year something just sort of clicked and I fell in love with it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I've documented most of my story and struggles in my journal. Running was my last resort attempt to lose weight and become happier with myself. It has worked for me for the most part. I was able to lose 80 pounds (started at 260, peaked in my training a few years later at just under 180) and I was happy with where I was at and where I was going. Then I lost my dog, suffered a rotator cuff tear, and developed internal bleeding from an ulcer caused by one of the medications I was prescribed for the rotator cuff tear (I have never used an NSAID since) all within the span of 2 months. I couldn't run for two months and since then my motivation has lagged, training has become a subsistence level chore, and I have been gaining back weight and losing confidence. I struggle at times to remember what I was doing right when things were going well and I struggle all the time with my innate tendency to procrastinate and insane belief that I can think my way into an easy way to lose weight and stay fit.

I keep going because I know that I loved running. I loved how it made me feel; the extra confidence it gave me. Things aren't going great right now, but I know I can get back to where I was and exceed even those heights. So I keep trying and every time I overcome the urge to be lazy or put it off until tomorrow I make a note to remember the things I like about running so that I can use them to get moving the next day and the day after that. It's going to work.


----------



## McNs

SarahDisney said:


> . I run because I am a runner. It's not just something I do ... its a part of who I am.


You nailed it with this comment! It’s exactly why I run (plus the pizza and wine and beer and ice cream and churros and dole whips and Mickey bars)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: I run because I like food and alcohol


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Great answers to this questions.  I ran a little track in middle school and 1st two years in high school.  Stopped track to focus on football my last two years.  Fast Forward to around 1996 or so, after years of not much physical activity, we joined the Y to start working out.  I mainly did weights for the first several years, than added the elliptical to the work out.  After a while decided to start doing some walking on the treadmill.  Walking got boring, so moved up to some light running on the mill.

At some point around 2009 or so, I decided to start doing a small amount of running on the streets.  Had all the wrong clothes for that.  Cotton shirts in Houston in the summer just don't work.  The shirt would be about 5 lbs of sweat by the end of a run.

After several years of just running, decided to sign up for my first race (a half) in late 2011.  My wife asked me if I should train for it.  I kinda thought I was with the running I was doing.  Turns out I was shockingly decent at it.  I was mainly running by myself, so I had no clue at all about how fast or slow I was.   So I put down an expected finish of 1:50, and was placed in coral 5 at RNR San Antonio.  I ran the race in about 1:42 and finished in 635th out of over 19000.....I was flabbergasted.  I really had no clue I was on the faster side of things.

Nowadays, I run because I do like it, and I really like to eat.  I really don't do any other kind of workouts, so running is sorta my thing, and I enjoy it.


----------



## LSUlakes

Some great answers to yesterdays question! When I posted it, I did not think it would generate that much conversation, but it appears every now and then I ask a good question. Just wanted to say for those who struggle with running at times, just keep at it or you will end up like me starting over again and having lost all of my gains over the years. Yall are doing a awesome job so keep it up! 

*QOTD: *I think most of us usually have our big race of the year early in the first quarter of the year, which means most of the hard runs are usually ran in cooler temps. For those who run a fall marathon, how far out do you start your plan, and how do you handle those long runs of 13 - 20 miles during the summer months?

ATTQOTD: I've never run a fall marathon and summers down here will probably keep it that way. The earliest half I run is mid October and at least by then we have a front or two come through and bring our morning lows back to the 60's. At that point I am well prepared for a half as my marathon training starts in early September and my long runs have not gone much more than 15 at that point. But a full marathon would require training runs in July and August which have our morning lows just south of 80 and it heats up in a hurry. I guess the only way to get a 20 miler in would be to start before 5 AM to finish before 8:30 ish. So its possible, but not high on my priority list.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

19 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Ogden Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
19 - @BoilerGirl91  - Cleveland Marathon 5k (NG / N/A)
19 - @MissLiss279  - Fargo Marathon (4:25:00 / N/A)
19 - @xjillianpaige  - Martha's Vineyard Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
19 - @TCB in FLA - Mountains to Main St Half Marathon (2:19:59 / N/A)
19 - @FredtheDuck  - St. Michael's Running Festival (TBD / N/A)
20 - @PrincessMickey  - Colfax 10 Miler (2:07:00 / N/A)
20 - Boilergirl91 - Cleveland Marathon 10k (NG / N/A)
20 - @Miranda  - Wallis Sands Half Marathon (2:52:00 / N/A)
20 - @TheHamm  - Ann Arbor Marathon 10K (1:20:00 / N/A)
20 - @apdebord  - Marine Corps Historic Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
20 - @BikeFan  - Marine Corps Semper Five Miler (NG / N/A)
20 - BikeFan - Marine Corps Historic Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! Hope you have a great race and safe travels to and from race day. If you would like to revise your race goal or if someone else would like to add a race to this weekend list, just let me know. We look forward to hearing how your race goes and hopefully lots of PR's!


----------



## ZellyB

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 323105



Love this and so true.  I can say in all honesty, I've never regretted going out for a run once I'm done.  But, there are times (this week being one) where it's very easy to find an excuse not to run.  And, sometimes, as @roxymama said, it can be beneficial to take a break.

ATTQOTD:  My next big race is Chicago marathon in October.  I'm starting my official @DopeyBadger training plan the first week of June.  Much like the early answer to the QOTD, you just have to manage the long runs in the summer.  We start early in the morning and drink a lot of water and electrolytes and slow down.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: A very timely question as I was just wondering when I should start my "official" training (aka ask @DopeyBadger for a new plan) for my November 4th marathon. I know when *I* want to start training (mid/late August) but not sure if that is long enough lead time. And the heat here in the south is exactly why I want to start as late as possible.


----------



## BikeFan

roxymama said:


> View attachment 323046



I love that quote so much, I got it on a medal rack!  
 

ATTQOTD: The Richmond Marathon in November has pretty much been my target full every year, so I'm used to adding in workouts to my training beginning in late summer.  A lot of what has already been said about training in heat applies to my fall marathon prep - I drink more water, slow my pace, and try to run during the cooler parts of the day.  For tempos or speed work, I'll usually hit the treadmill, both because it's cooler inside and also because the treadmill helps me hit my target paces easier.  

As for long runs in the training cycle, those usually don't start until September or so, when the heat is (usually) starting to get a little more bearable here in VA.  Also, I'm more of an overall-volume type of runner, so I rarely do long runs over 16 miles.  The great part about training for a fall marathon is that once the cool temps actually arrive, you'll get an effortless speed boost just from the temperature adjustment, which is a nice psychological boost.


----------



## KSellers88

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: A very timely question as I was just wondering when I should start my "official" training (aka ask @DopeyBadger for a new plan) for my November 4th marathon. I know when *I* want to start training (mid/late August) but not sure if that is long enough lead time. And the heat here in the south is exactly why I want to start as late as possible.



My first marathon was last November 4th and @DopeyBadger had my plan start on June 26th  It could have been longer since it was my first marathon though. This year I am running my only marathon on December 8th and I think he said the plan would start mid to late August. MUCH better being in the South too!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I think most of us usually have our big race of the year early in the first quarter of the year, which means most of the hard runs are usually ran in cooler temps. For those who run a fall marathon, how far out do you start your plan, and how do you handle those long runs of 13 - 20 miles during the summer months?


ATTQOTD: As usual, I'm the outlier on this one... I don't do fall marathons, because there is just no way I'm able to hit big mileage mid-summer in FL. It's a real bummer because I'd like to do MCM one day, but the timing is beyond awful for training in FL.

OTOH, I've been doing the WDW Marathon the past few years and every year, exactly ONE of my long training runs has been in weather that might be considered "cool", so I'm pretty familiar with long training runs in the heat. I keep a base of 8-10 miles through summer and start building on that in Sept - which is very much still summer here, but a little better than July-Aug. I just do my longest runs at whatever pace feels 
comfortable and do all the things I mentioned earlier to deal with the heat. It is what it is, so I don't worry about anything other than self-preservation! Inevitably, my pace magically speeds up as soon as the cool weather finally comes.


----------



## TheHamm

There was so much to read and think about in the last 5 (!) pages.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: My additions are:
> 1. If you are *not *running during 'high sun' hours, switch to a visor. Even a mesh hat traps a huge amount of heat. *Only do this if sun exposure is not an issue.*





sylkai said:


> I do a lot of low buns. They frequently end up messy but that's not the goal. It does keep it up off my neck which is key.  I've also done high ponytails but I typically prefer having it completely up and that lets it brush the back of my neck, so it's not my first choice.



As a new owner of a hat purchased for running, and a person with very long hair frequently in a bun, and it being warm enough to wear less clothing, I appreciate these comments.  The ponytail when running in a tank rubs all over my sweaty neck and back, super yuck and makes me (non-rationally, I know) mad when I run.  So I run in buns.  Which do not work with the hat.  And my head is already sweaty, and the hat made it worse.  I commented on this to several of the people I know wear hats and they all thought it was madness that I would think my head would sweat 357% more with a hat.  I could not find a standard test measurement for volume of head sweat, but I am confident my number is reasonable.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What brought you to running and is that reason the same today?
> A



Short answer: There are many reasons I started and before that tried to start running.  Many of them are the same, but there are a few more now.  

Long winded answer: I had a roommate who decided to train for a marathon.  I thought she was crazy, eating straight up ketchup for salt.  I love her, but I thought she was a weirdo.  I was more than happy to walk a mile and a half to and from work everyday, but no to waking early and eating ketchup.  Years later weirdo old roommate introduced me to a guy I dated for a few years.  He ran.  He loved it.  I wanted to hang out with him and eat all the ice cream as he did, so I tried to run with him.  Bad idea, he was not so interested in going slow or taking brakes.  After a handful of tries I gave up, sad I could  not eat all the ice cream.  I had to give up biking to work when daycare drop off became a part of my life.  I missed being outside, I missed time to myself, I missed stashing fudgesicles in the office fridge to eat with a cup of coffee after riding in.  I realized I could at least go for a walk on my lunch hour to get outside, burn some calories, and have some time by myself (not common as a parent of two small people).  I loved all of those things, and I wanted to go faster, but could not squeeze more time out of my day.  I thought if I could run instead of walk I could burn more calories and maybe some of the 'I grow people and am sloth-like' weight would disappear.  So I tried to run, but did not really keep at it, the increased calorie burn was not worth needing to shower at the time.  My kids would run in opposite directions at the park, and I was convinced they would both run into traffic.  I needed to be able to keep  up with toddlers.  I thought I was going to damage my cardiovasular system with the short sprints after them.  I needed a way to improve this.  And I want to live a long time and be able to chase them for years to come.  Then on Star Wars Day, weirdo roomate who now worked at Disney called and told me if I would do Princess 10K with her, she would used her employee discount for my family's stay.  This was great motivation for me to need to shower at work.  So now I run.  other than the Disney room discount, all of those reasons are still valid reasons I go out.  And in hindsight, my friend would have let me use her discount anyhow, but it worked to get me there to run with her! I love being outside, I love that I can catch my kids, I love not being winded walking up parking garage stairs, and I love that I can eat fudgesicles if I want to!  But I have new reasons, too.  For the first year of running, I was amazed as every day was progress.  I struggle that I no longer see that rate of improvement, and actually think I am getting slower as I add distance.  But lately I have been thinking about my runs differently, and Baloo hit on it:



Baloo in MI said:


> it is a privledge that I get to do and the benefits are life changing and in the end I know myself better for running.



Life has gotten easier.  My kids sleep all night long.  I am not exhausted all the time, and I figured out how to find time to run.  I could use that time for something else, and I often do use it to do other things I enjoy.  This time is a privilege.  I have the opportunity to improve my health.  I watch one side of the family who is able to play on the floor with my kids and follow them on bikes- I want to be that grandparent if I have the chance.  I waited until I was financially stable to have kids, if my kids do that as well I will be past retirement age before I could meet any imaginary grandkids. So I may not run forever, but I want to do something, to make choices that allow me to live a future life of flexibility, energy, and endurance.


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> 20 - @Miranda  - Wallis Sands Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! Hope you have a great race and safe travels to and from race day. If you would like to revise your race goal or if someone else would like to add a race to this weekend list, just let me know. We look forward to hearing how your race goes and hopefully lots of PR's!


I'm feeling very nervous!  My last training run was awful last night, my legs just didn't want to work.  It's totally a thing to have a terrible last run and then a good race right??

It's looking like rain rain rain for me this weekend.  So sorry anyone who runs a half at the same time as me.  This will be my 10th half marathon and #4 with rain... well technically it's my 11th that I entered, but I guess we all know what happened at the last night time W&D!  So that's 6 of 11 that have had some kind of weather malfunction that I've been at.  (The 6th was some really unseasonable 80+ temps in the first week of May, that just doesn't normally happen in northern New England at that time of year.)  Two of the other 3 with rain have been torrential drenching rain, so let's hope this one is at least more like the third which was just annoying light rain most of the time.

This is my first DB plan.  I wasn't training for a PR, I wasn't in as good of shape coming into the plan as I was on my PR and I'm... yikes, like 25-30 lbs heavier.  But my HM training paces had me training for 2:51:40, which would actually be like a 3rd best time for me (and less than a minute away from a 2nd best time).  My last 6 HM's after my PR (2:45:08) have not gone well for various reasons, and 4 of those I have completely blown up and struggled in around 3:00-3:05 after starting out strong (TOO strong) and under PR pace.  One race in particular from Nov 2016 that ended in a 3:05 time, I started out the first 4-5 miles under PR pace.  I could not have more perfectly positively split that race if I tried.  It's a beautiful bar graph in Strava... going in the completely wrong direction.

My last one in particular last fall was a disaster and ended in tears... cold, pouring rain, I felt extremely undertrained and pessimistic going into it and everything played out exactly like I was expecting/dreading.  My body started to tell me it was done around 7-8 miles of running in the pouring rain and 40's temps, and I walked most of the way in from about mile 10.  I wasn't last in the results, but I'm pretty sure I was last or very close to it on the actual course.  I know there was at least one lady running that I passed but she was having a terrible time with blisters and probably dropped, and 2 walkers who may or may not have dropped, because the race director was leapfrogging me in his car the last couple miles, driving ahead and waiting then driving ahead and waiting, so I'm pretty sure there was no one left behind me by then.  There was a whole mixup at the start of the race that put me in a bad headspace right to start... the race offered a half hour earlier start for walkers and runners needing extra time and I was really psyched to utilize that because I am a lot slower than most of the people in my running group and none of the ones closer to my pace were doing this race (or they were doing the 2 person relay option) and this was a group destination race so I was thinking this early start would have me finishing around the same time as the people in my group, but when I asked a volunteer about it, they told me that I wouldn't get an official time if I started then.  I was so disappointed and wanted my results, so I started with the regular start.  I found out later that I could have started then and gotten a time, the volunteer was wrong, and that's why I wasn't actually last in the results but was or close to it on the course.

So, with all that in mind this is how I summarized my goals for DB yesterday:
0. Finish feeling strong/good, not defeated
1. < 3:00
2. Pace myself more consistently over the whole race
3. < 2:52

I think if I do #2, I can do #3, so, @LSUlakes, please put me down for < 2:52


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  My marathons have been November, early January and now October. Even when I’m not training for a specific marathon I’m training to stay in at least half marathon shape. So summer is just another set of conditions for me. 

The techniques discussed yesterday for training in heat and humidity apply regardless of the distance involved, so I’m not sure there’s too much to add. I typically run early in the morning on the weekends for longer runs and 6-8pm on weekdays. 

Slow down and give yourself time to acclimate. Ignore it when the Garmin says your VO2Max is tanking as a result of the increased stress when running in the heat. It will pay dividends when cooler weather rolls around. 

It stays pretty hot where I am in NC, but I just can’t see skipping out on half a year’s worth of races because I don’t like running in heat and humidity.  I know I’m the outlier here, but I’d much rather deal with the heat that I have in the summer than the cold you northerners have to deal with in the winter!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

TheHamm said:


> I could not find a standard test measurement for volume of head sweat..



Temperature + (hair)do point.


----------



## Dis5150

KSellers88 said:


> My first marathon was last November 4th and @DopeyBadger had my plan start on June 26th  It could have been longer since it was my first marathon though. This year I am running my only marathon on December 8th and I think he said the plan would start mid to late August. MUCH better being in the South too!





aaand that pretty much sums up how I feel about that, lol!


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I think most of us usually have our big race of the year early in the first quarter of the year, which means most of the hard runs are usually ran in cooler temps. For those who run a fall marathon, how far out do you start your plan, and how do you handle those long runs of 13 - 20 miles during the summer months?



I'll begin training for Chicago in early June.  Right now i'm just running "when I feel like it".  I wanted a little mental break after my 4/28 half that I trained pretty hard for.  So I'll be looking at 18 weeks of 6 days/week training specific to Chicago.  I didn't really plan it this way, but I'll be doing New York 4 weeks after Chicago.  My plan is for Chicago to be the "A race" and New York to be the fun experience.  If I get closer to Chicago and it looks like the weather will make it more difficult than I want, I may sorta train through it and make New York the bigger goal.  But for now, I'm focusing on Chicago and hope to keep it that way.

Having said all that, running in the summer here is plenty warm and humid.  I hate it, but will try to embrace it more this year.  What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, right?  I know of other runners that eat up the heat.  I'm going to do my best to learn to like it this year.  It's really easy for me to complain about a race to be a little warm if it's in the 60s and sunny... lol.  I'd love to get mentally tougher so that a few degrees extra on race day doesn't get in my head.  I'm amazed at all the people on this forum that deal with this in Florida, Texas, Louisiana, etc.  It's pretty bad here, but others have to deal with oppressive summer running conditions

I make sure I hydrate plenty in the summer for long runs.  That's not too hard for me.  I also make sure to run in the early mornings as much as possible.  I'll wear a hydration belt and my long runs aren't particularly fast so it doesn't bother me much having that on.  When I do Tuesday speed work, the heat tends to bother me more.  I don't really care to wear a belt when I'm trying to run fast, but then I have to figure out how I can work in some hydration during a recovery period.  I usually run on a 0.8 mile oval, so it's pretty easy for me to leave some nuun water on the back of my vehicle to pick up every now and then.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I think most of us usually have our big race of the year early in the first quarter of the year, which means most of the hard runs are usually ran in cooler temps. For those who run a fall marathon, how far out do you start your plan, and how do you handle those long runs of 13 - 20 miles during the summer months?


I have never run a fall marathon. I really have started to hate training in the middle of winter.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Up here in NH, races early in the first quarter of the year mean a lot of running in the snow and sub-zero temps... which I guess does qualify as "cooler".   I prefer fall races a million times more.  Yes, there is some hot training in the summer, but all that summer running usually means nice fast times when it gets into October and November.  My fall HM's have in the past all been late October or early-mid November, so I'm not really sure when I would start my plan for Wineglass, which is on 9/30 this year.  I'm hoping maybe to just maintain my current plan fitness for a while and then do a shorter plan, we'll see I guess.   In the past few years I've done 12 week plans for my fall HM, although for W&D it was something way ridiculously longer (I used the runDisney Galloway plan), like 19 or 20 weeks.

It'd be nice to get a bit of a break from the schedule.  I have no race plans right now after my HM this weekend until Wineglass except a 15K (that I'm still on the fence for) on June 2 that I'm planning on just coasting through on the coattails of my HM training since it's only 2 weeks after, and then Beach to Beacon 10K in August.  I would kind of like to see if I can get my 10K time down, but that might be a tough job for an early August race (also 11:45 pace sounds really fast right now!)

As for training in the summer, I just take or plan for lots of water, try and plan routes on shaded roads, and if I'm running long, start as early as possible.  Since joining a run group this has ended up not being as early as I would like, last year we moved our regular 8:30 runs on Saturday alllll the way up to 8:00.  When solo training I'll start at like 5-5:30!


----------



## cavepig

I have a fall mid-September marathon and am so looking forward to training in the summer because I hate the freezing winter so much.  Running for 3 hours in the heat/humidity I can handle, drink more, slow down, cool rags are all manageable compared to when it feels like 0 degrees, windy, maybe ice/snow and I can't feel my feet & frostbite & just no not fun at all.
I have a half Sunday then get a plan to start in June.  So, yes bring on the heat


----------



## sylkai

I'm also in the "maintain at half marathon fitness year round" camp so I just put on the hydration backpack, slow down as necessary, and go. If it's really bad I can go run next to the Bay or on the coast for a little bit of relief, but I don't do that on a regular basis.

Good luck to the folks racing this weekend! I'm running Bay to Breakers on Sunday but that's less a "race" and more a "party with some running thrown in," from what I understand. (This is my first.)


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I think most of us usually have our big race of the year early in the first quarter of the year, which means most of the hard runs are usually ran in cooler temps. For those who run a fall marathon, how far out do you start your plan, and how do you handle those long runs of 13 - 20 miles during the summer months?


I typically start training for a Fall marathon in late June. Running long runs in the summer means getting up super early and getting started before the sun, or just as it's coming up. The rest just comes back to pace and hydration.

However, I think the one major benefit of a Fall Marathon is that you have trained through the worst heat and then get to run in (hopefully) more temperate conditions, so I typically do much better in Fall race than the same distance in the Spring.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: My fall marathon is October 21st. When I start training will depend on how fast my shins heal up. I will get my runs in as early as possible to beat the summer heat, and the beauty of @DopeyBadger plans is I'll likely never have to run a 20 miler again. 

Hot & slow summer training leads to cool & fast fall racing!!!


----------



## jennamfeo

TheHamm said:


> I missed stashing fudgesicles in the office fridge to eat with a cup of coffee after riding in.


This is brilliant and I think I am going to buy some otter pops to keep in my work fridge. Just because.

ATTQOTD: My next scheduled race is on September 16th and my training plan for that starts on Monday! Lots of early mornings and coffee for me this summer. Because although I am pretty good at getting up early, I am terrible at going to bed early. I'll sleep when I'm dead, I guess.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Miranda said:


> I'm feeling very nervous!  My last training run was awful last night, my legs just didn't want to work.  It's totally a thing to have a terrible last run and then a good race right??
> 
> It's looking like rain rain rain for me this weekend.  So sorry anyone who runs a half at the same time as me.  This will be my 10th half marathon and #4 with rain... well technically it's my 11th that I entered, but I guess we all know what happened at the last night time W&D!  So that's 6 of 11 that have had some kind of weather malfunction that I've been at.  (The 6th was some really unseasonable 80+ temps in the first week of May, that just doesn't normally happen in northern New England at that time of year.)  Two of the other 3 with rain have been torrential drenching rain, so let's hope this one is at least more like the third which was just annoying light rain most of the time.
> 
> This is my first DB plan.  I wasn't training for a PR, I wasn't in as good of shape coming into the plan as I was on my PR and I'm... yikes, like 25-30 lbs heavier.  But my HM training paces had me training for 2:51:40, which would actually be like a 3rd best time for me (and less than a minute away from a 2nd best time).  My last 6 HM's after my PR (2:45:08) have not gone well for various reasons, and 4 of those I have completely blown up and struggled in around 3:00-3:05 after starting out strong (TOO strong) and under PR pace.  One race in particular from Nov 2016 that ended in a 3:05 time, I started out the first 4-5 miles under PR pace.  I could not have more perfectly positively split that race if I tried.  It's a beautiful bar graph in Strava... going in the completely wrong direction.
> 
> My last one in particular last fall was a disaster and ended in tears... cold, pouring rain, I felt extremely undertrained and pessimistic going into it and everything played out exactly like I was expecting/dreading.  My body started to tell me it was done around 7-8 miles of running in the pouring rain and 40's temps, and I walked most of the way in from about mile 10.  I wasn't last in the results, but I'm pretty sure I was last or very close to it on the actual course.  I know there was at least one lady running that I passed but she was having a terrible time with blisters and probably dropped, and 2 walkers who may or may not have dropped, because the race director was leapfrogging me in his car the last couple miles, driving ahead and waiting then driving ahead and waiting, so I'm pretty sure there was no one left behind me by then.  There was a whole mixup at the start of the race that put me in a bad headspace right to start... the race offered a half hour earlier start for walkers and runners needing extra time and I was really psyched to utilize that because I am a lot slower than most of the people in my running group and none of the ones closer to my pace were doing this race (or they were doing the 2 person relay option) and this was a group destination race so I was thinking this early start would have me finishing around the same time as the people in my group, but when I asked a volunteer about it, they told me that I wouldn't get an official time if I started then.  I was so disappointed and wanted my results, so I started with the regular start.  I found out later that I could have started then and gotten a time, the volunteer was wrong, and that's why I wasn't actually last in the results but was or close to it on the course.
> 
> So, with all that in mind this is how I summarized my goals for DB yesterday:
> 0. Finish feeling strong/good, not defeated
> 1. < 3:00
> 2. Pace myself more consistently over the whole race
> 3. < 2:52
> 
> I think if I do #2, I can do #3, so, @LSUlakes, please put me down for < 2:52



Don't worry about the awful training run.  Happens all the time during the taper as mentally and physically your body is recovering and preparing for race day.  In almost all cases, your body will be there for you come race day.


----------



## TheHamm

Inspired by @Miranda's challenging rain conditions, I have decided to sign up for a stupidly named 10K this weekend

May 20 - TheHamm - Ann Arbor Marathon 10K (1:20/XX)

Hopefully one can tell by the target time, I will be running the 10K, even though the name has marathon in it.  I will bail if it is pouring.  I have been 'training' for a 10K two weeks later, but with our recent weather, I fear it could well be washed away in a thunder storm and then I would be sad as there are no so many local 10Ks for the summer.  If I make the goal here, I will still run later.  

Honestly, if I had time I would walk the half as it is a route I used to bike often.  I am a bit nervous about the course itself.   The 10K map does not have the elevation change, which I know is not trivial.  It also goes through the University Arboretum, and I can only imagine it is packed dirt and woodchips and I think this is important information they should share.  I am telling myself  (1) I have the privilege to run.  My family has agreed that I can take time out of our plans and be tired the rest of the day.  (2) if it is not a thunder storm or pouring rain, I know my body will finish even if I walk a large chunk of it.  

Now to find the discount code they announced on the radio this morning.....


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 19 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Ogden Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 19 - @BoilerGirl91  - Cleveland Marathon 5k (NG / N/A)
> 19 - @MissLiss279  - Fargo Marathon (4:25:00 / N/A)
> 19 - @xjillianpaige  - Martha's Vineyard Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
> 19 - @roxymama  - Girls on the Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 19 - @TCB in FLA - Mountains to Main St Half Marathon (2:19:59 / N/A)
> 19 - @FredtheDuck  - St. Michael's Running Festival (TBD / NA)
> 20 - @PrincessMickey  - Colfax 10 Miler (2:07:00 / N/A)
> 20 - Boilergirl91 - Cleveland Marathon 10k (NG / N/A)
> 20 - @apdebord  - Marine Corps Historic Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 20 - @Miranda  - Wallis Sands Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 20 - @BikeFan  - Marine Corps Semper Five Miler (NG / N/A)
> 20 - BikeFan - Marine Corps Historic Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! Hope you have a great race and safe travels to and from race day. If you would like to revise your race goal or if someone else would like to add a race to this weekend list, just let me know. We look forward to hearing how your race goes and hopefully lots of PR's!



@LSUlakes No racing for me this weekend.  You can wipe that one off.  I'm doing volunteering not running - sticking to my training plan instead.  Also royal wedding stalking...that's a sport, right?


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Hopefully Da Coach thinks my response makes sense.  I have th Chicago marathon this fall, it's my first full ever but I've ran fall 13.1 or 15ks which had me training in hot months before.  So my plan is to be super honest with what the effort feels like.  I know what a long run effort feels like now in good weather, so if I'm not hitting the exact same paces due to T+D/weather reasons then I should run to the long run effort even if my pace slows, record the results of my run and we just keep going.  Trying to hit a certain pace but killing myself when it's not supposed to be a "hard day" is not a good idea.  I've learned that already in my shorter distance plans, so it should still apply to the marathon plan.  This goes for crazy windy days as well...if it's an easy day, just ride out the wind and run slower.

Edited to add: I am looking forward to not having to layer on the cold weather gear for all my training runs.  Give me tanks and short sleeves any day!


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: Hopefully Da Coach thinks my response makes sense.  I have th Chicago marathon this fall, it's my first full ever but I've ran fall 13.1 or 15ks which had me training in hot months before.  So my plan is to be super honest with what the effort feels like.  I know what a long run effort feels like now in good weather, so if I'm not hitting the exact same paces due to T+D/weather reasons then I should run to the long run effort even if my pace slows, record the results of my run and we just keep going.  Trying to hit a certain pace but killing myself when it's not supposed to be a "hard day" is not a good idea.  I've learned that already in my shorter distance plans, so it should still apply to the marathon plan.  This goes for crazy windy days as well...if it's an easy day, just ride out the wind and run slower.
> 
> Edited to add: I am looking forward to not having to layer on the cold weather gear for all my training runs.  Give me tanks and short sleeves any day!



Rather than starting out on a hot day with the target paces the same, I check the temp and dew point immediately prior to walking out the door and use the T+D adjustment chart to determine a new starting target pace. Once I get rolling, I fine tune it to what feels right for the given run. That keeps me from going out too fast for conditions and burning up too much energy in the first portion of the run. It might be worth a try.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Miranda said:


> I'm feeling very nervous!  My last training run was awful last night, my legs just didn't want to work.  It's totally a thing to have a terrible last run and then a good race right??


I got sick a few weeks before Star Wars Light Side 2016 and had to miss training runs including some longer ones.  My last long run of 12.5 miles had to be cut short because I tried to do too much too soon.  Then I went out and crushed Light Side shaving a good 9-10 minutes of my 2015 pace and coming in under 2 minutes short of my PR, which had no photo stops at all whereas I always stop for photos now. 

I learned from that experience that you do not lose months of training overnight and when you've been consistent, it can pay off.

ATTQOTD:   I've yet to run a full.  Tenatively set on WDW Marathon 2019 to change that.  In my Disneyland Half running days, I did have some long runs in July and August.  However, once I started running the Star Wars races, I no longer had long runs in the summer.


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: Hopefully Da Coach thinks my response makes sense.  I have th Chicago marathon this fall, it's my first full ever but I've ran fall 13.1 or 15ks which had me training in hot months before.  So my plan is to be super honest with what the effort feels like.  I know what a long run effort feels like now in good weather, so if I'm not hitting the exact same paces due to T+D/weather reasons then I should run to the long run effort even if my pace slows, record the results of my run and we just keep going.  Trying to hit a certain pace but killing myself when it's not supposed to be a "hard day" is not a good idea.  I've learned that already in my shorter distance plans, so it should still apply to the marathon plan.  This goes for crazy windy days as well...if it's an easy day, just ride out the wind and run slower.
> 
> Edited to add: I am looking forward to not having to layer on the cold weather gear for all my training runs.  Give me tanks and short sleeves any day!





camaker said:


> Rather than starting out on a hot day with the target paces the same, I check the temp and dew point immediately prior to walking out the door and use the T+D adjustment chart to determine a new starting target pace. Once I get rolling, I fine tune it to what feels right for the given run. That keeps me from going out too fast for conditions and burning up too much energy in the first portion of the run. It might be worth a try.



Agree with both.  I consult the chart to get an idea where I should be.  Then I run by effort as I've got years of experience at each of the different types of paces.  The hope is that I'm close to the adjustment, but if not I don't worry.  I'm more concerned about a fade.  The fade in pacing during the course of a run will tell me that I pushed too hard for a given type of pace.  Just for kicks as an example, I ran a 14 mile run (3 WU + 8 mile Marathon Tempo + 3 mile CD) at marathon effort on Sunday.  It was a 7:00 min/mile average.  Last night I ran a 6 x 1 mile Daniels T workout (Daniels T is 60 min race pace, thus faster than Marathon Tempo).  The effort of Daniels T was a 7:04 min/mile.  So between last Sunday and Wednesday my Marathon effort was a 7:00 for 8 continuous miles of rolling hills vs a Daniels T effort being a 7:04 for a 6 x 1 mile with resting breaks and no hills.  The difference.  The weather.  Sunday was a T+D in the 80s (ideal) and Wednesday was a T+D in the 130s (too hot for spring in WI).  But I let my effort be the guide on each day to roll with the situation.  Based on my pace chart on current fitness the M Tempo should have been around 7:00-7:05 and the Daniels T with a T+D adjustment should have been a 6:47-6:52.  So my effort said to run a little slower on Wednesday for the Daniels T.  The HR was near spot on historical for Sunday and for Wednesday was a touch too low (suggesting I might have been a bit too fatigued entering that run since I lacked the power necessary and since I saw a fade in pacing as well).



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I think most of us usually have our big race of the year early in the first quarter of the year, which means most of the hard runs are usually ran in cooler temps. For those who run a fall marathon, how far out do you start your plan, and how do you handle those long runs of 13 - 20 miles during the summer months?



My Chicago marathon training starts June 18th.  I'm currently in the writing phase, but I plan to follow something similar to Daniels 4-week rotating cycle plan.  It has two massive workouts per week.  The plan is to try and do some in the early morning cool hours to get in a solid workout and then additionally intentionally do some in the not as nice mid-day hours.  The reason is because I don't know what to expect on race day, so I like to prepare myself mentally and physically for what might happen.  So if I know the T+D on race day will be a 135, then I consult my last couple of marathon paced workouts and look for a similar T+D day.  Then I know based on that day what kind of adjustment to pace I recently had to make.  Regardless though, on race day I'll run blind to GPS and just run by marathon effort.  I trust myself to know what's the right pace and mentally it puts myself at ease knowing that I don't know whether I'm on goal pace or not.  I can maintain a high level of motivation throughout.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> Regardless though, on race day I'll run blind to GPS and just run by marathon effort.  I trust myself to know what's the right pace and mentally it puts myself at ease knowing that I don't know whether I'm on goal pace or not.  I can maintain a high level of motivation throughout.



The Chicago skyscrapers and Wacker Dr. tunnels are not a GPS lover's friend anyways #drunkgarmins 
I've heard to wait until the 5k point or beyond on the marathon course for you to get out of the garmin-deadzone.
My fave was when it drew a diagonal line between the start of the tunnel on wacker to where we emerged and decided I'd ran 1 mile in ~3 minutes.  Yeah...ok.  Ego boost sure...realizing you're watch has hit the final race distance waaaaay too early because of it is annoying!!


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> The Chicago skyscrapers and Wacker Dr. tunnels are not a GPS lover's friend anyways #drunkgarmins
> I've heard to wait until the 5k point or beyond on the marathon course for you to get out of the garmin-deadzone.
> My fave was when it drew a diagonal line between the start of the tunnel on wacker to where we emerged and decided I'd ran 1 mile in ~3 minutes.  Yeah...ok.  Ego boost sure...realizing you're watch has hit the final race distance waaaaay too early because of it is annoying!!



This is why I plan to purchase a pair of pace bands bracketing my targeted finish range. That way I only have to use the elapsed time on my Garmin in combination with the course mile markers to tell whether I’m on track or not.


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> The Chicago skyscrapers and Wacker Dr. tunnels are not a GPS lover's friend anyways #drunkgarmins
> I've heard to wait until the 5k point or beyond on the marathon course for you to get out of the garmin-deadzone.
> My fave was when it drew a diagonal line between the start of the tunnel on wacker to where we emerged and decided I'd ran 1 mile in ~3 minutes.  Yeah...ok.  Ego boost sure...realizing you're watch has hit the final race distance waaaaay too early because of it is annoying!!



I figured I'd turn off the auto-lap feature and just hit the lap button whenever I saw a mile marker.  That way I know the splits to be accurate to the course (knowing that'll probably run a little extra distance because of tangents).  But all along, I just won't look at it.  Maybe I'll have it give me some completely unrelated feedback at lap intervals (like cadence).  I'll have to look and see if that's an option.  Or I'll leave auto-lap on but turn the buzzer and noise notification off.  That way I won't know when something goes off early.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: My target marathon has always been Rocket City, the first week of December. Last year I started my @DopeyBadger plan on July 9th.

This put the bulk of my training runs in North Georgia's hottest months, which seemed even hotter last year. I do all my runs in the morning, but even in the morning we were having crazy T+Ds.

Somehow, the heat doesn't really bother me. Don't get me wrong: it affects my speed and effort and I would finish most runs 100% soaked, as wet as if I had jumped in a pool.

But mentally, I'm OK with the heat. I'd rather run on the hottest day of the year, than the coldest day of the year.

I also think I get a race day 'bounce' of doing the bulk of training in the heat, but racing in the cold. (Although cold in not guaranteed at RCM.)

While looking at my Garmin activities to answer this question, I discovered the year view in the calendar, which is a great way to see how consistent you were. (And I'm going to brag about how consistent I was!)


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> This is why I plan to purchase a pair of pace bands bracketing my targeted finish range. That way I only have to use the elapsed time on my Garmin in combination with the course mile markers to tell whether I’m on track or not.



Good idea
I'm not trying to PR (it's an automatic PR!!!!) but I worry more about going out too fast in the beginning (HYPE!!!) and so I kind of want to make sure that I'm not burning myself out too quickly.  Watching the race clocks instead of GPS during those first few miles will be key for me (knowing myself.)  Like I don't want to freak out that my pace says 13 min miles if it's really a 10 something and push hard for no reason.



DopeyBadger said:


> I figured I'd turn off the auto-lap feature and just hit the lap button whenever I saw a mile marker.  That way I know the splits to be accurate to the course (knowing that'll probably run a little extra distance because of tangents).  But all along, I just won't look at it.  Maybe I'll have it give me some completely unrelated feedback at lap intervals (like cadence).  I'll have to look and see if that's an option.  Or I'll leave auto-lap on but turn the buzzer and noise notification off.  That way I won't know when something goes off early.



Does your watch have a feature where it shoots confetti and unicorns at you when you cross in BQ qualifying time?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> I figured I'd turn off the auto-lap feature and just hit the lap button whenever I saw a mile marker. That way I know the splits to be accurate to the course...



Good idea. I always turn off auto-lap for races. For me, it's just too confusing when the watch and the course disagree.

Unlike you, I'm not consistent or confident enough to *not *look at the time every mile. I ran my downhill half marathon watching lap pace and total pace like a speedometer.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I think most of us usually have our big race of the year early in the first quarter of the year, which means most of the hard runs are usually ran in cooler temps. For those who run a fall marathon, how far out do you start your plan, and how do you handle those long runs of 13 - 20 miles during the summer months?



Every full I've done has been a fall full with the exception of Disney.  My training has started in June for all of them.  I wear sunscreen, pass some drinking fountains or the house where I stashed a water bottle in the mailbox, or run after dark.  I've started a 20 mile run at 1:00am in the past.  It is very peaceful.


----------



## cburnett11

roxymama said:


> Good idea
> I'm not trying to PR (it's an automatic PR!!!!) but I worry more about going out too fast in the beginning (HYPE!!!) and so I kind of want to make sure that I'm not burning myself out too quickly. Watching the race clocks instead of GPS during those first few miles will be key for me (knowing myself.) Like I don't want to freak out that my pace says 13 min miles if it's really a 10 something and push hard for no reason.



This is a real issue there.  In 2016 I had no idea how fast I was running early in the race.  In the first mile, you go through that tunnel.  GPS is useless, the runner's high was real, fresh legs, etc.  Then you come out of the tunnel and get to the first serious spectator area when you make a couple turns... it is just overwhelming.  I felt like a freaking Olympian.  Trying to hold any kind of pace takes some serious restraint because the support is really uplifting.  There are so many spectators (and things to look at) that it's actually fairly easy to miss the mile markers.  I stopped around mile 5 to use the restroom (because I had to a bit)... mostly just to settle down and get back on my planned pacing.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I think most of us usually have our big race of the year early in the first quarter of the year, which means most of the hard runs are usually ran in cooler temps. For those who run a fall marathon, how far out do you start your plan, and how do you handle those long runs of 13 - 20 miles during the summer months?



I’ve never run a marathon, but I’ll answer anyway. Every summer I fall off the running wagon.  I start back at ground zero in the fall and have to spend time getting to spring time fitness levels. I made a vow not to do it this year and have a dopeybadger speed work plan followed by a half marathon in September.  I started outside yesterday, but I was sweating so bad it was running down my legs into my shoes. It was disgusting.  I finished my run at the gym.  Temp + Dew Point was 145 when I woke up at 6am today so I ran at the gym again in the A/C.  At 11am T+D was 152.  If i feel like I’m suffocating just opening the door to let the dog out there is no way I can run in it.  I don’t know how many times I have been told by people and read online that my body will acclimate to the summer running weather.  That is BS in my case.  I’m heading into my fifth Florida summer    and nothing has changed.  If I end up on treadmills over the summer then it is what it is. Although the summers here are brutal I will take the oppressive heat over the bone chilling New England winters any day.


----------



## Princess KP

roxymama said:


> Also royal wedding stalking...that's a sport, right?



Yes it is! :)


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I am absolutely dreading this. I am running a marathon in November and my training plan starts in July. Temps in NC won’t really start to cool off until October and I am not looking forward to it at all. Last summer was the first time I consistently ran outside and while I hated it, I did see results once it started to cool off.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I haven’t ran a marathon, so can’t really speak to that.  Although, I do plan to run one.  If/when I do it’ll probably be the Philadelphia marathon, which is in mid-November.  So reading about the summer training is helpful.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD*: I’m running my first marathon this fall, so those long summer runs will be me this year. My plan should start in June. I’ve definitely got to adjust my schedule and get used to waking up early to do it in the morning. I don’t feel comfortable running alone outside when it’s dark, so I’ll have to aim for right around sunrise to hope for at least the lowest temperatures. I also finally bought a handheld water bottle to use, and will have to find some routes with drinking fountains to refill (I do know of a couple nearby). There’s also a running/biking path right by where I live that’s got some good shade, so that will hopefully help too. 

I’ve got a big advantage in the summer as I’m a teacher, so I’ll be on summer vacation and therefore won’t have a schedule to follow and will have flexibility to when I can go.


----------



## JulieODC

Hi everyone!

I guess this is a PSA of sorts, but curious if others have experience to share...

I was diagnosed with Lyme disease today  in a way it’s a relief to have an answer, because the symptoms have been awful (headaches, muscle pain/weakness, forgetting words, a lot of numbness and tingling). I was chalking it up to allergies and half marathon training, but it was getting worse. I happened to see a news story about Lyme the other night and made an appt with the doctor the next morning. I just started antibiotics.

I’ve never seen a tick on me or anyone in the family, and never had a bite/rash.

Anyone ever experienced this? I am hoping it’s early enough that the antibiotics kick right in.

Also, the PSA is to be super vigilant about checking for ticks if you are in an area where they are common.


----------



## SheHulk

JulieODC said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I guess this is a PSA of sorts, but curious if others have experience to share...
> 
> I was diagnosed with Lyme disease today  in a way it’s a relief to have an answer, because the symptoms have been awful (headaches, muscle pain/weakness, forgetting words, a lot of numbness and tingling). I was chalking it up to allergies and half marathon training, but it was getting worse. I happened to see a news story about Lyme the other night and made an appt with the doctor the next morning. I just started antibiotics.
> 
> I’ve never seen a tick on me or anyone in the family, and never had a bite/rash.
> 
> Anyone ever experienced this? I am hoping it’s early enough that the antibiotics kick right in.
> 
> Also, the PSA is to be super vigilant about checking for ticks if you are in an area where they are common.


I live in a high Lyme risk area. My older DS had it for 6 months starting at age 3.5. It was a long battle with his pediatricians to get him diagnosed. Once he got the diagnosis and started meds I immediately found a new pediatrician. It was a nightmare. He was so young and suffered with it for so long I worried about his future health. We saw a pediatric rheumatologist once after he got on the antibiotics and she said one knee looked a little bigger than the other but his gait was ok and the prognosis was good. He is now 17, has run cross country since 7th grade, and just got an amazing score on his SAT. All's well that ends well I guess but bringing it back to you, our experience makes me optimistic for other people.

I never saw a tick bite but once I saw a tiny tick walking on him, around the time he would have gotten Lyme. It was literally the size of a pencil point mark with tiny legs. There could easily have been another one in his thick head of hair or who knows where.


----------



## flav

JulieODC said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I guess this is a PSA of sorts, but curious if others have experience to share...
> 
> I was diagnosed with Lyme disease today  in a way it’s a relief to have an answer, because the symptoms have been awful (headaches, muscle pain/weakness, forgetting words, a lot of numbness and tingling). I was chalking it up to allergies and half marathon training, but it was getting worse. I happened to see a news story about Lyme the other night and made an appt with the doctor the next morning. I just started antibiotics.
> 
> I’ve never seen a tick on me or anyone in the family, and never had a bite/rash.
> 
> Anyone ever experienced this? I am hoping it’s early enough that the antibiotics kick right in.
> 
> Also, the PSA is to be super vigilant about checking for ticks if you are in an area where they are common.


A friend of my daughter was diagnosed with Lyme disease many months after her knee started to hurt. At a certain point, the doctors were thinking juvenile arthritis! She was on antibiotics for almost a year but is doing great now. Good catch on your part! And best wishes for a fast recovery.

Also, my DD learned to check for ticks at the summer camp. They had to do it everytime they were coming from outside and from the shower area. It is a good advice to follow.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Only half-marathon for me but, heat wise, there are a lot of warning for the Ottawa Marathon weekend at the end of May because people are not accustomed to warm weather in Spring. I am running that weekend, taking a week off and will start training for my September half. I am planning to train per plan while following all the advice discussed earlier in this thread. Last year Montreal RnR Marathon was canceled because of heat. Hopefully the weather won’t be as extreme in 2018.


----------



## Miranda

JulieODC said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I guess this is a PSA of sorts, but curious if others have experience to share...
> 
> I was diagnosed with Lyme disease today  in a way it’s a relief to have an answer, because the symptoms have been awful (headaches, muscle pain/weakness, forgetting words, a lot of numbness and tingling). I was chalking it up to allergies and half marathon training, but it was getting worse. I happened to see a news story about Lyme the other night and made an appt with the doctor the next morning. I just started antibiotics.
> 
> I’ve never seen a tick on me or anyone in the family, and never had a bite/rash.
> 
> Anyone ever experienced this? I am hoping it’s early enough that the antibiotics kick right in.
> 
> Also, the PSA is to be super vigilant about checking for ticks if you are in an area where they are common.


Sorry to hear that!  I hope you get better quickly!

We live in NH and there are ticks everywhere.  I just had one earlier today crawling up the back of my neck in my second floor indoor home office for the second time this week.  Both times I felt a tickle and went to scratch the back of my neck and realized there was a big dog tick headed for my hairline.  UGH.  So creeped out and feel them crawling everywhere.  I also found one on the wall in our staircase yesterday, and find at least one a day on the legs of our dog when we take her out to pee.  She's actually got a tick borne disease (ehrlichia), too, likely from last year when we went walking on the community trail and she went through some kind of nest.  I must have gotten 20-30 small ones off her fur in the parking lot after we were done and some more got through and bit her.  She's asymptomatic right now though, so the vet is not treating it.

Lyme does not always produce the bullseye rash that you always hear of unfortunately.  You may have gotten a bite in your hair... they are sneaky and like to hide.


----------



## Miranda

I'm a little worried about the status of my HM this weekend.  Up until today there was only rain in the forecast, but today thunderstorms showed up in it from like 10:00-2:00, and now I'm uncertain what they are going to do about the race.  The race starts at 8:00, although likely I would be going off slightly later as it's a wave start.  Someone asked about it on FB and the race director replied that they are discussing weather and safety with the PD and will post an update by Saturday night if it changes.  I'm working (and running) at a dog agility trial all day on Saturday in the rain, and there is a lot of stress and drama going on with that and the site owner that we are renting the site from right now (I'm on the board of directors for the club), and that's just some more stress on top of it not knowing if I'm even running my race on Sunday now!

At least if they do cancel the race due to the storms, all my hard work will not be for naught.  I am registered for a 15K in 2 weeks, that I haven't really been sure if I'm going to do or not or try and switch to the 5K... if the HM gets canceled then I really have no reason to not do the 15K, even though the hills in it are notoriously terrible.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What brought you to running and is that reason the same today?


I used to be a walker. I had always heard runDisney races were a lot of fun. I am obsessed with Epcot's Food & Wine Festival so I loved the idea of Wine & Dine, especially the after party. Friends who had struggled through the previous year's Disneyland Half Marathon were thinking about signing up and talked me into doing it! I knew couldn't keep up the minimum pace by walking alone. So, after a lot of contemplation, I registered for the 2013 Wine & Dine half marathon and began running for the first time in my life! 

My friends actually decided against doing it, but it was too late, my mind was already set. On race night I ran 1:1 intervals and stopped for one character photo (Pluto!) and finished in 3:02. Sadly, the heat and humidity hit me hard and I never made it to the after party. In 2014 I went back for redemption and splashed & dashed my way through the after party...just to say I was there. In 2015 I tried one more time. The 7-miler course made it all about the after party, which was fine with me! I ate...and drank...and made a couple of loops around World Showcase before calling it a night.

5 years, 15 half marathons and dozens of shorter races later, I'm still running strong. Now I run because I can. Honestly, I never thought I had it in me until I proved myself wrong!


----------



## LSUlakes

JulieODC said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I guess this is a PSA of sorts, but curious if others have experience to share...
> 
> I was diagnosed with Lyme disease today  in a way it’s a relief to have an answer, because the symptoms have been awful (headaches, muscle pain/weakness, forgetting words, a lot of numbness and tingling). I was chalking it up to allergies and half marathon training, but it was getting worse. I happened to see a news story about Lyme the other night and made an appt with the doctor the next morning. I just started antibiotics.
> 
> I’ve never seen a tick on me or anyone in the family, and never had a bite/rash.
> 
> Anyone ever experienced this? I am hoping it’s early enough that the antibiotics kick right in.
> 
> Also, the PSA is to be super vigilant about checking for ticks if you are in an area where they are common.



I'm sorry to hear about this. I do not know much about it but just wanted to say I hope things improve soon for you!


----------



## tidefan

flav said:


> A friend of my daughter was diagnosed with Lyme disease many months after her knee started to hurt. At a certain point, the doctors were thinking juvenile arthritis! She was on antibiotics for almost a year but is doing great now. Good catch on your part! And best wishes for a fast recovery.
> 
> Also, my DD learned to check for ticks at the summer camp. They had to do it everytime they were coming from outside and from the shower area. It is a good advice to follow.


Our DD (now almost 15) has been living with Juvenile Arthritis since age 2...


----------



## LSUlakes

Not running related post!

I’m not sure what I’m really looking for here... maybe just airing out dirty laundry, or a place to get advice, or just talking to a group of my internet friends who love Disney and running. 

I can’t sleep so I’ve taken the logically bad approach to having a few beers alone at my dining room table. Please excuse me while I ramble about my life problems. I think it’s best not to get into very specifics because not everyone has the same ideas that I have regarding political matters, religion, and so on. In not really here to post my opinion on those topics.

A few weeks ago DW and I had a discussion about a event coming up. At the time of the discussion and even as recent as this week we had both agreed it was best to not bring DD to a social event and that I would stay home with her, but the day before and after I would bring her to see everyone and take part in those opportunities. We told my MIL of these and at first nothing was said. The last time I spoke with MIL, it’s like I said nothing and she begged me to bring DD to said event even though we told her our parenting decision was to avoid it. She got mad and hung up on me. DW still supported that decision at that time... that is until she talked to her. I get home and DW is saying how her moms upset and she thinks that we should bring DD as it may not be a issue all of a sudden. She’s trying to make everyone happy, and no ones happy. I think our marriage took a big hit tonight and I’m not sure if it will recover. I stand from with my decision because I believe it’s whats best for DD, but pressure from the outside is causing issues. My wife is telling MIL this is our position, but adding a “but” in there. 
I’m struggling to put to words my feelings... I think my MIL is being selfish and guilting DW into something we already agreed upon to make her happy. I feel like my own opinion is one to be brushed aside.... I feel like I’m losing my wife, my love, my everything because my MIL wants something and my wife is starting to take her side. 
I know none of this probably make sense, but tonight my heart hurts, and I don’t know *** to do from here.


----------



## McNs

@LSUlakes that sounds like a tough place to be. One thing to remember is problems are always much worse in the middle of the night than in the morning. Sending positive thoughts your way to help get through this difficult situation.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@LSUlakes I'm really sorry you're going through a rough patch. I don't have any words of advice, not having children myself, but sympathize with having frustrations in your marriage.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> Not running related post!
> 
> I’m not sure what I’m really looking for here... maybe just airing out dirty laundry, or a place to get advice, or just talking to a group of my internet friends who love Disney and running.
> 
> I can’t sleep so I’ve taken the logically bad approach to having a few beers alone at my dining room table. Please excuse me while I ramble about my life problems. I think it’s best not to get into very specifics because not everyone has the same ideas that I have regarding political matters, religion, and so on. In not really here to post my opinion on those topics.
> 
> A few weeks ago DW and I had a discussion about a event coming up. At the time of the discussion and even as recent as this week we had both agreed it was best to not bring DD to a social event and that I would stay home with her, but the day before and after I would bring her to see everyone and take part in those opportunities. We told my MIL of these and at first nothing was said. The last time I spoke with MIL, it’s like I said nothing and she begged me to bring DD to said event even though we told her our parenting decision was to avoid it. She got mad and hung up on me. DW still supported that decision at that time... that is until she talked to her. I get home and DW is saying how her moms upset and she thinks that we should bring DD as it may not be a issue all of a sudden. She’s trying to make everyone happy, and no ones happy. I think our marriage took a big hit tonight and I’m not sure if it will recover. I stand from with my decision because I believe it’s whats best for DD, but pressure from the outside is causing issues. My wife is telling MIL this is our position, but adding a “but” in there.
> I’m struggling to put to words my feelings... I think my MIL is being selfish and guilting DW into something we already agreed upon to make her happy. I feel like my own opinion is one to be brushed aside.... I feel like I’m losing my wife, my love, my everything because my MIL wants something and my wife is starting to take her side.
> I know none of this probably make sense, but tonight my heart hurts, and I don’t know *** to do from here.



Sometimes venting problems help!  Mom guilt can be real and I'm sorry its affecting you all.  I'm sure once the heat of the moment is gone, you can discuss with your wife calmly.  


I may not always like my husband but I always love him - at least that's what I tell myself when we're in the ebbs and flows of marriage.  Anyone that tells you its sunshine and rainbows is fooling themselves.


----------



## JulieODC

Thanks for sharing your experiences @SheHulk @flav an @Miranda.

@LSUlakes - I’m sorry to hear that. My MIL is the worst part of my marriage - and though DH knows she’s toxic, he still feels enormous guilt when she isnt happy with a decision we’ve made as a couple/family. I’d suggest talking it out at a time when it isn’t so emotional - that’s helped us figure out how to compromise, but without bending every time to the guilt trips.


----------



## Bree

@LSUlakes Marriage is definitely full of ups and downs and when family members get in the mix it can turn into a full blown hurricane!  There are so many times my husband and I don't like each other, but we still love each other.  I hope both of you can work through this issue and come out stronger in the end.


----------



## ZellyB

@LSUlakes I hope that the morning has brought some clarity for you and DW.  The in-law push and pull is always a strain on a marriage.  The good part I see is that even if your wife is qualifing the "no" to your MIL with a "but", she is still standing in solidarity with you.  Sometimes we all do things to try and create a compromise to keep the peace between factions in our families.  A friend of mine calls it our FOO (Family Of Origin) and our FOC (Family of Choice) and the balance between FOO and FOC can be difficult at times.  Perspective is everything though and one event or disagreement about that one event hopefully isn't enough to seriously damage your marriage.  Hoping this morning is better!


----------



## jmasgat

@LSUlakes  Hope the morning is better than last night.  Sounds like a tough situation all around, with both you and your wife between a rock and a hard place.  Hope you find some resolution that works for your family.


----------



## Bree

I need treadmill help.

I’m trying to keep the price less than $2500 so that rules out higher end treadmills.  I prefer to run outdoors so this for when I’m short on time or weather is crappy.

Went and tested two treadmills yesterday - Bowflex BXT216 & Sole F85.  The Bowflex was way too bouncy.  I was surprised at how much I liked the Sole. It was quiet, it shifted speeds and inclines smoothly and the running deck wasn’t bouncy.  I’m not looking to purchase one for a few more months due to prior financial commitments. I’ve ruled out NordicTrack & ProForm due to prior experience, quality, warranty and customer service.  Any others I should look at?  Should I consider a used LifeFitness or Precor?  Am I sacrificing any quality with the foldable kind?  I don't need it to fold. I have a huge area it’s going in that nobody uses.

ETA - it’s going on the second floor of our home with wood floors.  What do I put under it?


----------



## TheHamm

As @LSUlakes had a late night and is hopefully finding a bit of peace this morning, I want to jump in with a Fun Friday Question because I love them and look forward to seeing what he has come up with each week - and I just can't wait any longer in my day to read some of your answers.

*Question*: Do you remember how old you were when you had your first Disney experience?  What memory sticks in your head?  Have you been with someone else when they first experienced that magic?  Do you think any age for this experience is any better than another?

My answer: I saved babysitting money to go on a trip with the exchange student we were hosting from Japan.  We took a 20 hour bus ride with other exchange students- I was the only American kid there.  I started hanging out with the Japanese because I knew them, but they planned what they wanted to do and I couldn't understand a word of it, which was irritating.  Then we went to Epcot for Japanese food and one of the guys thought it would be funny to order my food with extra Wasabi.  I spent the next few days solo and loved it.  I think there is no bad age for disney.  If you can afford it, go!
Edit: I forgot to answer the other portion of my own question.  I loved taking my kids for their first trip to WDW when they were just shy of 3.  IASW was their first ride and they asked to go on it repeatedly.  We had an amazing and magical trip, despite them having norovirus and us being confined to the hotel room for the last 2 days.  I figured if we had a good time with that volume of bodily fluid, the place had to be magical!  We recently took them to DL for their first trip and it was magically memorable.  We had to make IASW their first ride there as well.  They were flabbergasted that their names were not on the signs at the end- it was hilarious!  And we repeatedly rode Toy Story Mania, and one child asked to call our friend in Orlando.  I was confused but obliged.  The child called to tell our friends that the next time we were visiting she would beat them at TSM.  It was some serious preschool smack talk!


----------



## PrincessV

@LSUlakes I'm so sorry. I know from experience that in-law issues in a marriage are HARD. I hope today is a better day and you guys are able to talk it out!


----------



## PrincessV

JulieODC said:


> I was diagnosed with Lyme disease today


Yikes! I'm sorry - I hope the treatment works quickly and you feel better very soon!



TheHamm said:


> *Question*: Do you remember how old you were when you had your first Disney experience?  What memory sticks in your head?  Have you been with someone else when they first experienced that magic?  Do you think any age for this experience is any better than another?


Yep! I was 6, went to WDW with my dad, who lived in FL at the time. I vividly recall staying at a Howard Johnson's, waiting 2 hours to ride Space Mountain, ticket books, and the Magic Shop on Main Street.
I also vividly remember my son's first trip, at 6 weeks old. Relaxed, easy day at EP - just watching him take it all in was magical! Having watched him at WDW for the past 16 years, I don't think any one age is better than another; there's something special to be found at any age!


----------



## rteetz

TheHamm said:


> *Question*: Do you remember how old you were when you had your first Disney experience? What memory sticks in your head? Have you been with someone else when they first experienced that magic? Do you think any age for this experience is any better than another?


Furthest back I remember is when I was 6. I got lost at Pop Century but I knew where our room was so I ran back there and waited until my family found me.


----------



## TheHamm

rteetz said:


> Furthest back I remember is when I was 6. I got lost at Pop Century but I knew where our room was so I ran back there and waited until my family found me.



I imagine they remember this as well!  
And now I will be worried that my kids will get lost....


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I was 25yo the first time I went to WDW. Walking under the train station onto Main St and seeing the castle waiting for me at the end was amazing. I couldn’t believe I was really there!!!  We brought my kids when they were 5 & 3. My DS really thought the pirate ships  for Peter Pan really flew and my DD was easily convinced she really was shrunk to go to Pixie Hollow to meet Tinkerbell.


----------



## rteetz

TheHamm said:


> I imagine they remember this as well!
> And now I will be worried that my kids will get lost....


This was before everyone had a cell phone so it wasn’t as easy to communicate. My parents found me first and our family friends were still looking for a while.


----------



## LSUlakes

He folks. Despite a late night, and a little rest. My normal morning routine is not affected. Dropped kiddos off at school and at my desk for 7:30AM. Thanks for the thoughts and comments. We need to talk, but need to do so without interruption from kids who want to play. No idea when that will happen, but it's either going to get better at that point are much worse.


----------



## Bree

JulieODC said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I guess this is a PSA of sorts, but curious if others have experience to share...
> 
> I was diagnosed with Lyme disease today  in a way it’s a relief to have an answer, because the symptoms have been awful (headaches, muscle pain/weakness, forgetting words, a lot of numbness and tingling). I was chalking it up to allergies and half marathon training, but it was getting worse. I happened to see a news story about Lyme the other night and made an appt with the doctor the next morning. I just started antibiotics.
> 
> I’ve never seen a tick on me or anyone in the family, and never had a bite/rash.
> 
> Anyone ever experienced this? I am hoping it’s early enough that the antibiotics kick right in.
> 
> Also, the PSA is to be super vigilant about checking for ticks if you are in an area where they are common.



I don’t know how I missed this!  I was diagnosed with Lyme disease when I was 20. I only went to the doctor because all of a sudden my joints were in so much pain and I was so tired. My hands were the worst though. I couldn’t even squeeze a shampoo bottle. She asked to do a skin check and found a small bullseye rash on my back. I was put on antibiotics, but I still have joint pain every now and then 21 years later. It’s mostly in my hands and hips.


----------



## KSellers88

@LSUlakes I'm so sorry, we've had some in-law struggles on both sides as well. Long story short, I am an only child and so my parents being very involved in our lives has been an adjustment for my husband. On the opposite side, my husband's family does things very differently than I am used to and seems to think that since they are the bigger family that my family should adjust all our holiday plans and get togethers to fit their schedule. Luckily we've had no major issues so far, but my husband has already been warned that once we have children I will not be driving all over the world for these holiday parties. I hope and pray that things get better and will work out, just know that you are not alone in your struggles, we all have them and are here to support you.


ATTQOTD: My first real Disney memory is being scooped up by Chip and Dale while walking through Magic Kingdom. I was around 6 years old and this was back when the characters walked around without the escorts they have now. I was walking in front of my parents and they ran up behind us, picked me up and ran about 40 feet ahead of my family. I can look back and laugh at it now and realize how awesome the experience was, but at the time I was a bit terrified because a huge chipmunk was trying to kidnap me. LOL


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My first real memory was staying in a Turret Room at the Grand Floridian...jumping on the bed and hitting my head.  I was like 4?


----------



## Capang

FFQOTD: this is a good one. I went to WDW when I was like 7 or 8. I was so excited! My older sister was a competitive roller skater (really, it is a thing)and I was dragged from practice to practice and competition to competition. One of those competitions was in FL. A bunch of skaters made plans to go and we went and my dad HATED IT. Like full blown hated it. I rode dumbo and saw a parade. I also toured the tree house although I didnt know what it was until recently when I saw it in someone's trip report. We were there 2 hours. My dad declared Cedar Point the best park ever and we left. I lost my dad to cancer in my early 20s. Recently I was looking for pics of him and I to post I found the old Disney pictures. I was so sad to find he wasn't in one single picture. In fact, some couple I don't even know was in my pictures. It was strange. Like I had stand-ins for parents. If i knew how to post pics I'd post one.
ETA: I took my daughter when she was 3 for the first time. It was magical. While I still love Cedar Point, Disney is in a class of its own.


----------



## JulieODC

The first thought that come to mind is the excitement when the Disney channel came on for free - and had park commercials, the mousercize show, etc. I think that was what started my love for Disney!

Here’s a link:


----------



## cavepig

Sorry @LSUlakes you are having a stressful time, hopeful it will play it for the better. 

ATTQOTD - I have way too many Disney memories to even figure out what, I was a baby my first trip so that's out on remembering.  Going on trips with my niece & nephew as they grew up from babies to teens & seeing them experience the magic has been priceless. My nephew as a baby screamed at King Louie, I mean priceless!  I think any age is a good age.  Even if babies can't remember, their parents/family can.


----------



## KingLlama

Wow. Glad to be catching up on this thread today, because the  *QOTD*'s from earlier in the week are pretty relevant to me.

1. I started running after having life-saving emergency surgery a few years back. I had hit a very dangerous weight, and when I got fully recovered, I knew I needed to make a change. Halloween of 2015, I started making dietary changes and incorporating walking into my daily routine. I've lost nearly 100 pounds since then.

I didn't start running until summer of 2016, when my weight plateaued. But I couldn't pull the trigger on running "in public" until my first 5K in June of 2017. After that race, I felt like I'd "arrived" and slacked off for a couple of months. Then my younger brother died in his sleep last September, probably from a heart attack, and I knew I needed to ramp things up again. Immediately signed up for my first half(Dark Side), and my first 10K and 10-miler as part of training for that half.

Now it's been a month since that half, and to be honest, I've done very, very little. I started walking again this week, and will go for my first run tomorrow. It would've been my brother's 40th birthday. The least I can do to honor him would be to take good care of myself so that I can be around for our parents, as well as his widow and children. I'm running another 5K next month(the same one I started with a year ago), and thinking of just doing a 5 each month, with a 10 mixed in here and there. I would still love to do another half someday, but my WDW race was just a brutal experience because of cramps. And that leads to my answer for the other QOTD....

2. After that experience, I decided that if I ever do another half, I want to be able to train for it in heat/humidity so that I can know how my body reacts to the loss of salt, which clearly led to me cramping up like crazy. I want to be able to further experiment with what will work for me to alleviate the issue, even if I'm not planning on actually running the half until Spring. My question: Is that a dumb strategy, to train for a race that's not for several months, just so I can try to figure myself out?

I'm thinking that if I ever do another half, it'll either be a springtime WDW race, or (more likely) a springtime half here in Kentucky. Spring in Kentucky is all over the place. We had snow and 80-degree temps in back-to-back weeks here in March. So I want to be ready either way, and that's why I'm considering doing a half training this summer.


----------



## hauntedcity

Dis_Yoda said:


> My first real memory was staying in a Turret Room at the Grand Floridian...jumping on the bed and hitting my head.  I was like 4?



As I was scrolling down the posts, I misread the question mark and saw it as "I was like 42".   

Although, I wouldn't have blamed you if that were true...


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: My parents took us to Disneyland when I was about 3-4? I know this because I have a picture of my sisters and I with my mom, all wearing our mouse ears in the park. I have no memory of it at all. Didn't go back until my kids were 7-8. Was really a terrible trip, lol. We went with another family and the mom dragged us all around thru the parks non stop. It was 1996 and the "last" weekend of the MSEP (the first time). It was packed and horrible. We actually got escorted backstage so we could get to the front of the park and leave because it was too crowded to walk thru the park. We left and went to Knotts Berry Farm for the day! Two memories that stand out from that day are 1. DS lost his tooth on Space Mountain. At the end of the ride we asked him if he liked it as he hadn't made a sound on the whole ride. He put out his hand and spit his tooth into it and said he was afraid of swallowing the tooth, lol! and 2. We all went on Splash Mountain and DD28 (@LikelyLynae) was in the front and terrified. The ride picture of her face was so awesome I had to buy it!


----------



## SheHulk

JulieODC said:


> The first thought that come to mind is the excitement when the Disney channel came on for free - and had park commercials, the mousercize show, etc. I think that was what started my love for Disney!
> 
> Here’s a link:


i had never seen this before and now that I have it has made my life complete. 

Our first Disney trip was when I was 7 and included Busch Gardens and Sea World maybe. I don’t remember Disney World at all, just me and my brother bouncing with excitement in the car when we passed the sign that said we were officially there.


----------



## Dis5150

JulieODC said:


> The first thought that come to mind is the excitement when the Disney channel came on for free - and had park commercials, the mousercize show, etc. I think that was what started my love for Disney!
> 
> Here’s a link:



OMG this is too perfect! Why we ever thought wearing a sash/belt with a leotard or a leotard with suspender straps was a good idea I have no idea, lol! Although I did love my leg warmers!


----------



## FredtheDuck

@LSUlakes sending good wishes your way. In-law issues can be really tough all around... I hope you guys find a way through it that you both feel ok about.

@Miranda similiar Rain concerns for my race this weekend. Timing of thunderstorm potential keeps bobbing around, right now it looks like that'll hold off until after the race, so we'll just have lots and lots and lots of rain to contend with. It'll be my first race in the rain, though I've trained in plenty.



TheHamm said:


> *Question*: Do you remember how old you were when you had your first Disney experience? What memory sticks in your head? Have you been with someone else when they first experienced that magic? Do you think any age for this experience is any better than another?



Fun question. My grandparents lived in LA when I was a kid, and one Christmas when we were visiting them we did a family trip to Disneyland. I vividly remember a white DL 35th anniversary celebration sweatshirt that my mom had, so it must have been around 1990 or so. I don't remember a ton about the trip, but I do remember trying to get my little autograph book signed by as many people as possible. My grandma passed last weekend and the family is going through all her old photos and stuff, I wonder if any will pop up from that trip.

We took my daughter to WDW a year ago. It was my first trip to WDW too. She was only a year and a half at the time, but I just loved watching her little face when she met characters. I have the cutest pictures of her meeting Pooh and of her during our breakfast at Chef Mickey's. We're going again later this year (she'll be a week shy of three when we go) and she is even more into Disney now (we've entered the princess phase), plus now she can talk and understand what's going on around her a bit better. So I'm really excited to watch her experience all the magic that a Disney trip will hold for her.


----------



## SheHulk

KingLlama said:


> Wow. Glad to be catching up on this thread today, because the  *QOTD*'s from earlier in the week are pretty relevant to me.
> 
> 1. I started running after having life-saving emergency surgery a few years back. I had hit a very dangerous weight, and when I got fully recovered, I knew I needed to make a change. Halloween of 2015, I started making dietary changes and incorporating walking into my daily routine. I've lost nearly 100 pounds since then.
> 
> I didn't start running until summer of 2016, when my weight plateaued. But I couldn't pull the trigger on running "in public" until my first 5K in June of 2017. After that race, I felt like I'd "arrived" and slacked off for a couple of months. Then my younger brother died in his sleep last September, probably from a heart attack, and I knew I needed to ramp things up again. Immediately signed up for my first half(Dark Side), and my first 10K and 10-miler as part of training for that half.
> 
> Now it's been a month since that half, and to be honest, I've done very, very little. I started walking again this week, and will go for my first run tomorrow. It would've been my brother's 40th birthday. The least I can do to honor him would be to take good care of myself so that I can be around for our parents, as well as his widow and children. I'm running another 5K next month(the same one I started with a year ago), and thinking of just doing a 5 each month, with a 10 mixed in here and there. I would still love to do another half someday, but my WDW race was just a brutal experience because of cramps. And that leads to my answer for the other QOTD....
> 
> 2. After that experience, I decided that if I ever do another half, I want to be able to train for it in heat/humidity so that I can know how my body reacts to the loss of salt, which clearly led to me cramping up like crazy. I want to be able to further experiment with what will work for me to alleviate the issue, even if I'm not planning on actually running the half until Spring. My question: Is that a dumb strategy, to train for a race that's not for several months, just so I can try to figure myself out?
> 
> I'm thinking that if I ever do another half, it'll either be a springtime WDW race, or (more likely) a springtime half here in Kentucky. Spring in Kentucky is all over the place. We had snow and 80-degree temps in back-to-back weeks here in March. So I want to be ready either way, and that's why I'm considering doing a half training this summer.


Oh my gosh I’m so sorry for your loss. 

In my opinion it’s never a dumb strategy to train. It moves you forward.


----------



## Miranda

FredtheDuck said:


> @Miranda similiar Rain concerns for my race this weekend. Timing of thunderstorm potential keeps bobbing around, right now it looks like that'll hold off until after the race, so we'll just have lots and lots and lots of rain to contend with. It'll be my first race in the rain, though I've trained in plenty.


At this point I've run so many HM in rain it's not a big deal to me I guess... it is miserable but I'll wear my visor to keep the worst of the water out of my eyes, put my phone in a ziploc bag, and wear a black shirt... because I have learned the hard way that race photos and spectators can see EVERYTHING when you get completely drenched in a light colored shirt.   The threat of cancellation sucks though.  They emailed us just now that it may need to be delayed or canceled entirely due to thunderstorms.


----------



## Barca33Runner

TheHamm said:


> *Question*: Do you remember how old you were when you had your first Disney experience? What memory sticks in your head? Have you been with someone else when they first experienced that magic? Do you think any age for this experience is any better than another?



I don't remember specifics on age or year, but my first trip was in the early 90's. My sister, brother and I are two years apart in age (I am the middle child) and I believe we were in the 8-10-12 range when we went for the first time, which would have placed us in 1992 or 1993. My parents took us out of school (yeah!) in late January, so it was a relatively lighter crowd time of year. We did some sort of cruise/Disney package on Premier Cruise Line (before Disney had their own ships)and the parks were the second half of the trip. The things I remember most vividly are first, my favorite memory of the trip, riding Splash Mountain repeatedly with my brother and sister during a rain shower one afternoon when no one else wanted to ride it; and, second, when we went to MGM Studios there was a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles parade that we absolutely had to see because my little brother was obsessed at the time.

As for going with others, I have been for the first time with all 5 of my nieces and nephews. My first trip as an adult was for the 2012 WDW Half Marathon and I only agreed to run it so that I could be at Disney for my oldest nephews first time. He was 2 years 9 months old and I think he was basically the perfect age for a first time. He was old enough to go on the rides and old enough to have a relationship with most of the characters from either film or TV. Two of the others experienced it for the first time at that age as well and the other two were both there as babies for the first time. I think 3 is right around the sweet spot for a trip the kids will love, but maybe not remember; I know I've enjoyed all of those trips though.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: My first WDW trip was for my 3rd birthday. I remember nothing. But there are plenty of photos and videos. We went back when I was 5 and I remember a lot from that trip. Mainly crying in front of Splash Mountain because I was too short to ride. My dad went on alone and my mom took me on the train. She really tried to sell the train as being better than Splash. Sorry, no. Then of course I was too short for Space Mountain so she and I went on PeopleMover and she somehow convinced me that part of it was on the Space Mountain tracks.....I was gullible. 

I was 15 the first time my sister went.  She was 7. We were visiting family in Jacksonville, and my parents said we were leaving at 6 the next morning to go home. I rolled out of bed and fell right to sleep in the car but woke up about an hour later when we stopped for breakfast. I saw a road sign for Daytona so I pulled my dad aside and asked if we were going to Disney World, he said yes don’t tell your sister.  We thought she’d start seeing billboards and put it together. Nope. Got off the exit. Nothing. Went under the Welcome sign, NO REACTION. And she was awake the whole time! We eventually had to tell her where we were and she could not have been any more excited. It was really great. 

I also took my grandmother last summer for her first visit and 80th birthday. It was amazing. I cried approximately 35,976 times that week. 

@LSUlakes prayers and good vibes your way for strength through this storm. Stuff with in-laws can be tough on a marriage and a hard situation to navigate. I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## ZellyB

I think I was around 15 or so when we went with my parents.  It was just a one-day at Magic Kingdom.  I honestly don't remember a lot about it.  We enjoyed it, I know but I don't have a lot of other specific memories.  The trip that really got us hooked was when we took our kids for the first time back in 2007 and then runDisney sealed the Disney love for us back in 2013.


----------



## SheHulk

I hope this isn't inappropriate but I just remembered what's probably my oldest Disney World-related memory. It was a little after Space Mountain opened, I'm guessing I was about 6, which would make my older brother about 10. One of his friends came over and they started talking about Space Mountain, how fast it was, how cool it was, and the friend said that it was in the news that a lady wore a dress made of paper on the ride and it blew right off from the speed. Even at the age of 6 I had questions, including, "Who would wear a dress made of paper to ride a roller coaster?" And, "Where could you even get a dress like that?" Of course the 10 year old boys were indignant at my questions and the friend swore he saw it on the news. Pretty sure that never happened lol. Even so when we finally visited Magic Kingdom the next summer I was a little worried my clothes would blow off when we rode Space Mountain.


----------



## TheHamm

JulieODC said:


> The first thought that come to mind is the excitement when the Disney channel came on for free - and had park commercials, the mousercize show, etc. I think that was what started my love for Disney!
> 
> Here’s a link:


I watch these with my kids occasionally when they need to get the wiggles out.  They prefer the updated Mickey Mouse clubhouse version, it is not nearly as fun to me.





Also, I am considering bringing back head-sweatband portion of the 1982 fashion statement for running this summer.  I will now claim I need to watch the old version of mousercize to research the best in sweatband fashion.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> He folks. Despite a late night, and a little rest. My normal morning routine is not affected. Dropped kiddos off at school and at my desk for 7:30AM. Thanks for the thoughts and comments. We need to talk, but need to do so without interruption from kids who want to play. No idea when that will happen, but it's either going to get better at that point are much worse.



Sorry things are tough right now. My advice, for what it's worth, is to stick to your position. My mother tries to pull guilt trips quite frequently, and the best response I've come up with is "I'm sorry, mom. This is my/our position, and you need to respect our limits and boundaries. If you can't, this conversation will be short and ending now." Repeat and end discussions as many times as necessary.


----------



## michigandergirl

Fun Friday QOTD: My grandparents took us and some extended family to Disney when I was 13. I remember Space Mountain being my favorite ride and I also remember someone in my family losing their glasses on Space Mountain.

We first took my sons to Disney when they 5 & 3 (before we adopted my daughter). I think 5 and up is the best age to take kids to Disney (unless you have unlimited funds, then any age). My 3 year old son at the time was terrified of the characters, rides...everything!! He didn't sleep for weeks after that trip. He did however enjoy chasing lizards around POFQ.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@LSUlakes, hang in there and trust your training. In this case, it means this probably isn't the first 'rough patch' you've hit. You made it through the others, so you can make it through this one. Figure out what worked before and do it again.

BTW, 'trust your training' is my standard advice for almost any situation (at least to fellow runners.)

Enough babbling (or babbling on a different subject). ATTQOTD: I first went to Disney World as a teenager. It was a couple of years after it opened (yes, I am old.) I think Space Mountain wasn't there the first time we went, to pin it down even more.

I know this is hard to imagine, but there was no Epcot, no AK, pretty much nothing except Magic Kingdom, so we referred to MK as Disney World, since there wasn't anything else.

Favorite memories: Country Bear Jamboree, Haunted Mansion, paper ticket books, being allowed to run at rope drop, having a set time to meet our parents at the fountain in front of the castle to check in (and get more money!)


----------



## Bree

OMG!!!!  I used to Mousercise!!!  I forgot all about that show!


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> 2. After that experience, I decided that if I ever do another half, I want to be able to train for it in heat/humidity so that I can know how my body reacts to the loss of salt, which clearly led to me cramping up like crazy. I want to be able to further experiment with what will work for me to alleviate the issue, even if I'm not planning on actually running the half until Spring. My question: Is that a dumb strategy, to train for a race that's not for several months, just so I can try to figure myself out?


I don't think that is dumb at all. Part of training is figuring out what will work for you. Not every training run is great. Many here will tell you that you need those bad training runs to figure things out.


----------



## CDKG

TheHamm said:


> *Question*: Do you remember how old you were when you had your first Disney experience? What memory sticks in your head? Have you been with someone else when they first experienced that magic? Do you think any age for this experience is any better than another's?


As I like to say, I grew up Disney. I was born in February and my parents drove down to Disneyland every summer. So, I'm assuming I was just months old (my mother remembers needing to hold me) on my first visit. Once I asked my mother why she brought me when I was too young to do anything or even remember it. She said, "I don't know, I guess I just wanted to go!" That about sums it up!

My first trip to WDW was at the age of 23. I was a travel agent and Disney destination specialist at the time. To be honest, we didn't like it! We spent the entire trip comparing it to DLR. We were so distracted by the differences (and completely out of our element) that we couldn't appreciate it for what it was. Our second trip to WDW was with a friend who had been many times. She taught us how to do WDW right and we have loved it ever since!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Has anyone else tried Maurten Sports Drink 320?  I'm highly intrigued and I've got a shipment coming on Tuesday.  Earlier research on Ironman athletes showed that the carb consumption limit during endurance activity was around 90g carbs per hour.  Classically almost all carb containing substances on the market require 1 oz water for every 2 g carbs.  That's 45 oz of water per hour to hit that maximum.  Which can be quite the water load per hour (that would be like 15 water cups in a race per hour).  But this new (to me) sports powder mix uses hydrogel technology.  So you can consume 80g carbs in just 17 oz of water.  It only has 5 ingredients (no preservatives, no color, no acids, and no added flavor).  Personally, I think it could be a game changer for the Western Australian carb loading procedure prior to the marathon.  Because now instead of needing to drink 2.5 gallons of water to absorb the massive liquid carbs, now I could potentially only drink 1 gallon of water.  Anyone else have prior experience with it?


----------



## KingLlama

First Disney memory....even though my first trip to WDW was as a six-year-old in 1981, three other Disney memories precede that one:

1. "Pete's Dragon" was the first movie I ever saw in a theater. I was three years old, and vividly remember being so scared when the Gogans showed up at the beginning of the film that I sat on the floor and hid behind the seat in front of me for the remainder of the film.
2. There was a traveling Mickey Mouse show that visited malls in the late 1970's, and I have a faint memory of my mom taking me to see it then, and me getting a big Mickey Mouse Club button.
3. I had this album:


----------



## Capang

KingLlama said:


> First Disney memory....even though my first trip to WDW was as a six-year-old in 1981, three other Disney memories precede that one:
> 
> 1. "Pete's Dragon" was the first movie I ever saw in a theater. I was three years old, and vividly remember being so scared when the Gogans showed up at the beginning of the film that I sat on the floor and hid behind the seat in front of me for the remainder of the film.
> 2. There was a traveling Mickey Mouse show that visited malls in the late 1970's, and I have a faint memory of my mom taking me to see it then, and me getting a big Mickey Mouse Club button.
> 3. I had this album:


I had that album, too! Macho Duck was my fave!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I would have been 5 or 6 on my first trip that I can remember.  My Uncle was getting married in Florida and my parents took my sis & I.  I remember Epcot really well!  It was in the very very early days of Epcot and I remember eating a kids meal at Mexico and having a taquito and little  burrito thing for the first time and it was a lasting food memory.  I can distinctly taste that food in my head even right now.  We were eating outside and i was trying to feed the ducks chips.  I also very much remember Future World rainbow & silver Fab 5 characters and also it downpouring and us taking cover in the bakery in France.  And the trees were so tiny that the world showcase seemed huge (ok I was also tiny.)  I also vividly remember Motion and Imagination and the Imageworks.  
In MK I remember being super scared of the Haunted Mansion (I closed my eyes and only opened it up in the hallway and in the Madame Leota section.)  I also remember us going on Snow White when it was way scarier because my parents thought we were in line for Peter Pan.  I guess I wasn't to traumatized 
I also remember being in line for 5 hours for Jungle Cruise and then loving it.  And one parent taking me on people mover while my sister went with the other on space mountain and me freaking out when I saw what space mtn looked like inside.  But asking my sis a thousand questions about it.
I could go on but I'll stop.

Taking my daughter at 2 years old, 4 years old and 5 years old (yeah we spoil her, but it's rundisney's fault) has been a ton of fun because she tries new things every time.  So there's magic happening even though we have been before.  And our plan is to take her to Aulani next year and WDW again when she's 7 or 8 so there will be even more for her to do.  And so much new stuff for us too with Toy Story land, Star Wars, Pandora.  
Anyone who told us not to take her at 2, we said, its for us to remember not her.


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes I used to be so adverse to conflict that I'd literally go along with whatever my parents or my in-laws or my husband suggested.  So when any of those were in odds, my brain would meltdown.  And then I started discovering that my opinion mattered too.  And then I started telling myself "Would my parent or in-law have done 100% of what their parents/inlaws told them to do" and that answer is for sure NOOOO.  
So I try to stand up for myself more and also make it more about my husband and I together.  I would check in with your wife about what she believes if she took everyone else in the world out of the equation and then you tell her what you feel in the same situation.  And then you compromise based on that and tell the in-law your decision and stick to it.  Erase them from the equation on this one until you guys decide as a unit.  
My two cents.  You get to erase my opinion too, but thanks for reading it


----------



## Miranda

KingLlama said:


> First Disney memory....even though my first trip to WDW was as a six-year-old in 1981, three other Disney memories precede that one:
> 
> 1. "Pete's Dragon" was the first movie I ever saw in a theater. I was three years old, and vividly remember being so scared when the Gogans showed up at the beginning of the film that I sat on the floor and hid behind the seat in front of me for the remainder of the film.
> 2. There was a traveling Mickey Mouse show that visited malls in the late 1970's, and I have a faint memory of my mom taking me to see it then, and me getting a big Mickey Mouse Club button.
> 3. I had this album:





Capang said:


> I had that album, too! Macho Duck was my fave!


I had that album too!!  I think it was a hand-me-down from my cousin... I would have been listening to it in the early 80's.


----------



## SheHulk

roxymama said:


> @LSUlakes I used to be so adverse to conflict that I'd literally go along with whatever my parents or my in-laws or my husband suggested.  So when any of those were in odds, my brain would meltdown.  And then I started discovering that my opinion mattered too.  And then I started telling myself "Would my parent or in-law have done 100% of what their parents/inlaws told them to do" and that answer is for sure NOOOO.
> So I try to stand up for myself more and also make it more about my husband and I together.  I would check in with your wife about what she believes if she took everyone else in the world out of the equation and then you tell her what you feel in the same situation.  And then you compromise based on that and tell the in-law your decision and stick to it.  Erase them from the equation on this one until you guys decide as a unit.
> My two cents.  You get to erase my opinion too, but thanks for reading it


I endorse this 100%


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: My first couple of trips were when I was a baby, so don’t recall those.  My first memory would be from when I was 5 or 6.  It’s of being terrified of seeing The Big Bad Wolf, when he still made character appearances at WDW.


----------



## Jules76126

@LSUlakes Family issues can stink. We have had our fair share. But as others said, I always love DH, but there are days I really don't like him. Hoping it all works out.

ATTQOTD: I was almost 4 the first time we went to Disney and we stayed at the Dolphin. I don't remember a ton. I do remember always wanting to swim in the pool and I also remember little trams that would take you from your resort to Epcot. I was the only kid on the trip and has a great time and my grandmother always says that trip was the whole reason she bought DVC. I was 7 the next time we went and stayed at BC so remember a lot more from that trip. 

I have never been with anyone else for their first trip really. I am looking forward to taking my future kids.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTFFQOTD:  My first trip to the MK was in 1977 (I think).  We loaded up the family station wagon and drove down from Nashville TN.  We stopped in Valdosta GA for the night and continued on the next morning.  We stayed somewhere outside of the Kingdom, across the road from the Ringling Bros training tents/center.  I have tried to look up in the past couple of years to figure out where the heck we stayed.  Right next to the motel was an orange grove.   The Magic Kingdom was just unreal to us.  Their were still tickets for rides at the time, and remember trying to figure out how many E-tickets we needed for Space Mtn.  

I also remember visiting some sort of Disney Visitor center, which I think was around where Disney Springs is now. 

Next time I went back was in the early 90s and was amazed how well I remembered the layout of MK and where the different rides were, etc.  So I could tell how much of an impression the first visit was!


----------



## cavepig

KingLlama said:


> First Disney memory....even though my first trip to WDW was as a six-year-old in 1981, three other Disney memories precede that one:
> 
> 1. "Pete's Dragon" was the first movie I ever saw in a theater. I was three years old, and vividly remember being so scared when the Gogans showed up at the beginning of the film that I sat on the floor and hid behind the seat in front of me for the remainder of the film.
> 2. There was a traveling Mickey Mouse show that visited malls in the late 1970's, and I have a faint memory of my mom taking me to see it then, and me getting a big Mickey Mouse Club button.
> 3. I had this album:


 


Capang said:


> I had that album, too! Macho Duck was my fave!


 
Love this!  I have that record & put it on tape & then to CD.    They should play those songs at the Run Disney Races!


----------



## avondale

ATTQOTD:  My first trip to WDW was when I was three years old, in the mid-1970s.  I don't remember any of it.  However, the memory of my mother is crystal clear about the return trip.  We had driven from western PA to WDW.  On the way home, my parents decided to take a "scenic route" through the Appalachians for awhile rather than the much-straighter interstate.  This is when they discovered that I get car-sick.  The story as told in the family is that I managed to puke successively on every change of clothes they had brought along for me before they managed to find a way to get back to the interstate.    This story is extra funny if you had known my father, because he was famously impatient and short-tempered, especially when driving in a new place, so really the ride must have been a close experience to hell with a puking toddler and exploding father.  Honestly, I'm glad I don't remember it.    In retrospect, I feel very sorry for what it must have been like for my mother.


----------



## baxter24

@JulieODC - I was diagnosed with Lyme Disease about five years ago. I felt horrible for two weeks straight. Fevers, sweats, no energy. First I thought it was a bad cold, then got checked for mono and the flu. What saved me was overhearing  a coworker talk about her husband finally figuring out that he had been bit by a spider months ago because he had been having a horrible time and they couldn’t figure out what was going on. I got blood work done and tested positive for Lyme despite never seeing a bite mark. You should start to feel better in a few days. Every once and awhile, I feel like I have flare ups if that makes sense where I just feel tired and have no energy but it goes away. Probably could just chalk it up to chasing my kids around all day. Glad you were able to figure out what was going on. I’ve heard bad stories where it took people months to figure out what was going on.

ATTQOTD: My earliest memory is when I was six years old. My parents took me when I was three with out extended family but I apparently hated it and cried on every ride so I clearly blocked those memories out. One clear memory for the trip when I was six was being obsessed with the Peter Pan ride and asking to go on it repeatedly.


----------



## JulieODC

baxter24 said:


> @JulieODC - I was diagnosed with Lyme Disease about five years ago. I felt horrible for two weeks straight. Fevers, sweats, no energy. First I thought it was a bad cold, then got checked for mono and the flu. What saved me was overhearing  a coworker talk about her husband finally figuring out that he had been bit by a spider months ago because he had been having a horrible time and they couldn’t figure out what was going on. I got blood work done and tested positive for Lyme despite never seeing a bite mark. You should start to feel better in a few days. Every once and awhile, I feel like I have flare ups if that makes sense where I just feel tired and have no energy but it goes away. Probably could just chalk it up to chasing my kids around all day. Glad you were able to figure out what was going on. I’ve heard bad stories where it took people months to figure out what was going on.
> 
> ATTQOTD: My earliest memory is when I was six years old. My parents took me when I was three with out extended family but I apparently hated it and cried on every ride so I clearly blocked those memories out. One clear memory for the trip when I was six was being obsessed with the Peter Pan ride and asking to go on it repeatedly.



Thanks for sharing your experience @baxter24.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Not running related post!
> 
> I’m not sure what I’m really looking for here... maybe just airing out dirty laundry, or a place to get advice, or just talking to a group of my internet friends who love Disney and running.
> 
> I can’t sleep so I’ve taken the logically bad approach to having a few beers alone at my dining room table. Please excuse me while I ramble about my life problems. I think it’s best not to get into very specifics because not everyone has the same ideas that I have regarding political matters, religion, and so on. In not really here to post my opinion on those topics.
> 
> A few weeks ago DW and I had a discussion about a event coming up. At the time of the discussion and even as recent as this week we had both agreed it was best to not bring DD to a social event and that I would stay home with her, but the day before and after I would bring her to see everyone and take part in those opportunities. We told my MIL of these and at first nothing was said. The last time I spoke with MIL, it’s like I said nothing and she begged me to bring DD to said event even though we told her our parenting decision was to avoid it. She got mad and hung up on me. DW still supported that decision at that time... that is until she talked to her. I get home and DW is saying how her moms upset and she thinks that we should bring DD as it may not be a issue all of a sudden. She’s trying to make everyone happy, and no ones happy. I think our marriage took a big hit tonight and I’m not sure if it will recover. I stand from with my decision because I believe it’s whats best for DD, but pressure from the outside is causing issues. My wife is telling MIL this is our position, but adding a “but” in there.
> I’m struggling to put to words my feelings... I think my MIL is being selfish and guilting DW into something we already agreed upon to make her happy. I feel like my own opinion is one to be brushed aside.... I feel like I’m losing my wife, my love, my everything because my MIL wants something and my wife is starting to take her side.
> I know none of this probably make sense, but tonight my heart hurts, and I don’t know *** to do from here.



If you ever need to vent more feel free to PM me.  My marriage was controlled by her mother.  Her mother actually tired to get us to change the name of my son.  She actually called him a different name for like 2 months. (And yes, I now see just how crazy she was)

Without knowing the details it's hard to give advice but sometimes it's not as bad as it seems.  



TheHamm said:


> As @LSUlakes had a late night and is hopefully finding a bit of peace this morning, I want to jump in with a Fun Friday Question because I love them and look forward to seeing what he has come up with each week - and I just can't wait any longer in my day to read some of your answers.
> 
> *Question*: Do you remember how old you were when you had your first Disney experience?  What memory sticks in your head?  Have you been with someone else when they first experienced that magic?  Do you think any age for this experience is any better than another?
> 
> My answer: I saved babysitting money to go on a trip with the exchange student we were hosting from Japan.  We took a 20 hour bus ride with other exchange students- I was the only American kid there.  I started hanging out with the Japanese because I knew them, but they planned what they wanted to do and I couldn't understand a word of it, which was irritating.  Then we went to Epcot for Japanese food and one of the guys thought it would be funny to order my food with extra Wasabi.  I spent the next few days solo and loved it.  I think there is no bad age for disney.  If you can afford it, go!
> Edit: I forgot to answer the other portion of my own question.  I loved taking my kids for their first trip to WDW when they were just shy of 3.  IASW was their first ride and they asked to go on it repeatedly.  We had an amazing and magical trip, despite them having norovirus and us being confined to the hotel room for the last 2 days.  I figured if we had a good time with that volume of bodily fluid, the place had to be magical!  We recently took them to DL for their first trip and it was magically memorable.  We had to make IASW their first ride there as well.  They were flabbergasted that their names were not on the signs at the end- it was hilarious!  And we repeatedly rode Toy Story Mania, and one child asked to call our friend in Orlando.  I was confused but obliged.  The child called to tell our friends that the next time we were visiting she would beat them at TSM.  It was some serious preschool smack talk!



I laugh at this story now because of the ending.  But I didn't grow up a Disney person.  Sure, I knew who the characters were and stuff but we didn't watch the movies in my house.  I had never been as a kid.  When I was getting married my future ex proposed WDW for our honeymoon as we aren't really beach people, so I said, sure.  I knew nothing about the place so we had a travel agent book everything.  We gave her a budget and she picked the hotel and everything.  I get off the Mears van (no DME back then) and walk into the lobby of the Grand Floridian.    This was my first experience with Disney.  I fell in love with Disney that day, June 1, 1998.  The service we received that week was amazing and from that day on I became obsessed.  I read as much about Walt as I could find.  I watch everything about Walt I can watch.  And I am hoping some day soon I can get to DL where Walt actually walked the park.   

But this story is funny because the first time I went back to the GF after my wife and I decided to get divorced I thought the memories would make me sad.  I'm now realizing I liked Disney more than I liked her.    Seriously though, I have very good memories of us together but that hotel is so awesome to me!


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## chuckille

@LSUlakes I’m fairly new here but I do know that you are loved and respected by so many people here. Good luck with the family issues and we’ll be praying and hoping for a good resolution.

ATTQOTD: My first recollection of Disney was our family trip to Disneyland in 1982. We moved to LA in 1981 from Korea and we had always expected to move back to the homeland within 5 years. So in order to take in as many American sights as possible, my parents thought that we should take as many trips to Disneyland as possible...and I believe we went at least once a year for about 3-4 years. Obviously we didn’t move back to Korea, but those early years cemented my love of Disney!

My memory is super fuzzy, but we have old family pics of the trip so most of my memory is from that. I had on my super short shorts with a nice bowl haircut, I seemed to enjoy riding Dumbo, Autopia, and Small World amongst other rides, and I seemed to be a bit afraid of the huge characters. My fondest memory, however, was riding the Skyway across the park, going through the Matterhorn, and looking down at the park.


----------



## DIS-OH

First memory of Walt Disney World is from our trip in 1974: I am the girl on the left...


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I went to WDW for the first time when I was 12. It was the first time we took a plane as a family (dad, mom and I) and also the last we vacationed as one. I mostly remembered being responsible to decide where we were going each day, the torrential rain at around 4PM, going through a hotel with the monorail, Living with the Land (hydroponic tomatoes!) and the animatronics. 

When we returned with my family over 20 years later and I saw Main Street, it was like going back in time to a happy moment. 

I asked DH, he was in his 40s when we went, and his immediate answer was magic, the immersion into another world where everyone can be happy and find something to eat. He also mentioned strollers on the buses with kids sleeping in our arms.

My oldest DD turned four on her first trip to WDW. She is twelve now and I couldn’t tell for sure what she had grasped from WDW... Until my Mother’s Day present: She hung pictures of both of us through all our Disney trips and printed the following sentence: “I see MAGIC because YOU thought me to LOOK for it.” I cried a little.

My youngest DD was one and a half on her first trip to WDW. When someone ask me if that is too early to bring someone to WDW, I always say that there is no wrong age. We could see her brain developing with all the stimulation (colors, movements, characters). In Epcot, she was pointing to the floor were there are stars and wanted so much to talk, clearly explaining us (blagrarblagggreuu) that these usually belong in the sky.


----------



## xjillianpaige

I’m on the ferry home, so I’ll be posting a race report of the Martha’s Vineyard Hald later tonight, but my official finish time is in!

 

I beat my goal of 2:45:00!


----------



## Baloo in MI

@LSUlakes I do hope that the weekend has brought some time for your family to talk.  I am so sorry for this stress! I am in no place to give advice on this (my wife and my mom have been at war since the day I proposed).  Over the years we have come to two realisations.  One, are first priority is our family; my wife and I and our two girls.  And two, of course we love, value and are influenced by our parents.  We try ( I emphasis try) to prioritize in that order when there are struggles.  The biggest challenge is getting our parents to understand the limits and that our decisions are about our kids first.  Anyway, I hope that you can find a way to work through this.

ATTQOTD: I do not have a solid memory of my first time to Disneyland.  I have a vague memory of walking down Main Street and seeing characters.  But the second half of the question, good age for your children to first go, I have a great memory.  I think if they are younger than 3 the memories are more for the parent than the child; but what great memories!  My motto - go as soon, and often, as you can.  They grow up too fast!  My older daughter went as a baby and several times as a toddler.  Then when she was four, we found out my wife was pregnant and we decided to make a second trip in the same year, kind of like a last time before our family of three became four.  So we decided to surprise our daughter and simply referred to the packing and travel to the airport as a trip.  Which to our surprise she just did not question.  We landed in LA and got a shuttle to our hotel.  The whole time everyone in the shuttle is talking about Disneyland and our daughter was either asleep or just not noticing.  Then the shuttle pulled onto Harbor Drive and we went right past Disneyland.  She still was not noticing.  So I told her to look out the window and she said “Is that Disney?”  When I said yes and we were going she immediately yelled out “Disney” and began crying!  The whole shuttle clapped for her, it was a pretty cool moment.  She has told me that is her earliest memory of Disneyland.


----------



## JulieODC

xjillianpaige said:


> I’m on the ferry home, so I’ll be posting a race report of the Martha’s Vineyard Hald later tonight, but my official finish time is in!
> 
> View attachment 323689
> 
> I beat my goal of 2:45:00!



Yay!! Great job! 

And glad you made it there and back - heard there were ferry issues this weekend!


----------



## xjillianpaige

JulieODC said:


> Yay!! Great job!
> 
> And glad you made it there and back - heard there were ferry issues this weekend!



It was a foggy, bumpy ride back, but we made it!


----------



## cavepig

I ran a small local half (Papillion, NE, not like I would travel here for it if I didn't live here) this am, 58 & sort of humid, it was lotso hilly & some rain the last mile, but I PR'd in 1:47:02 & 3rd in my age group (a super nice travel mug).   There was only 220 runners in the half (another 300 between the 5k & 10k as well)  Lots of swag & DONUTS. Great organized race with amazing volunteers!  There are parts on concrete path trails which I am not used to but was prepared for.  My foot cramped some but nothing major as far as pain or injuries which I haven't had in a very long time.  And, I beat way younger me so I'm super pumped.

Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## MissLiss279

*Fargo Marathon Recap*

Great race! I thought this race was very well organized. There were just under 1500 finishers for the marathon. The race started inside the Fargodome. The course was through several neighborhoods with large trees, through several parks next to a river, and through 3 college campuses. Part of the race crossed into Moorhead, MN. They had several bands out or DJs set up. There were lots of families out throughout the race. It was not quite the party atmosphere like Route 66 is (no Jell-O shots being handed out that I saw), but it was very family friendly and nice to see all the families out cheering on runners. 

The temperature was in the mid-40s to start, overcast with a 20 mph north wind. It was only supposed to get to the mid-50s by the time I finished. Other than the wind these seemed like perfect race temperatures to me. I’m glad I did a 5 minute warmup outside to help me feel confident in my clothing choices. 

The race was a lot of both north and south running, with the last 5 miles being mainly north into the wind. I have trained with a lot of wind, but for the most part I tried to run cross to the wind and not directly into it. I was not looking forward to running into the wind for this race and for the last several miles to be directly into it. 

The plan was to start out a little slower than marathon tempo pace for 2-3 miles, then pick it up to my marathon tempo pace until mile 16-17, and then see what I could do. I followed this plan reasonably well. The first 2-3 miles were slower than my 10:08 marathon tempo; however I picked it up a little faster than planned keeping it around 9:45/9:30 until mile 17. I was hoping that this speed would not be my downfall the last few miles, but I was feeling good with the wind at my back. At mile 17, I picked up the pace to around the 9 min range. I had 4 miles under 9 minutes in the last 9 miles!! And the rest stayed just over. Some of the miles into the wind were pretty difficult especially when there were stronger gusts. I was afraid that I may have picked up the pace too early, but I continued to push. I was a able to set a 33 minute PR thanks to my @DopeyBadger plan. Thanks, Billy!!

@LSUlakes - my marathon time was 4:11:48.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@LSUlakes , please add:

May 26  PaDisneyCouple (Mr)  Wineglass Glassfest 8k  45:00/xxxx

A distance I haven't done before, so PR guaranteed!  A commemorative pint glass from the good folks at Corning, and a hand-made glass finisher medal.


----------



## xjillianpaige

Hey all! This is going to be a review of the race - I'll do an in depth recap of my personal race in my training journal sometime this week.
*
Martha's Vineyard Race Review
*
Where: Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
What: Martha's Vineyard Marathon & Half Marathon (I ran the half and can only speak to that course and my experience)
When: May 19, 2018

This is the second running of the Martha's Vineyard Half & Full Marathon. I signed up for this race after finishing Princess so that I could get an idea of my half time when you take out character stops and the other fun things that slow you down at a Disney race.

Bib pick up was the day before, so we made a weekend out of it and headed onto the ferry early Friday and got our bibs. You could pick up the bib the morning of for a fee. The race started at 8:30 am, so we arrived just around 8:00 and waited inside the school (it starts at the high school) where it was warm. It was very nice not needing to wake up at 2:00 am for a race. We also stayed at a rental just a mile and a half away from the start, so we walked over. For those staying in hotels in or near the town centers, there were buses to the start line and then back to the hotels from the finish.

Bag check was cool - they gave you a backpack that you could use and keep as a souvenir. Jenna and I shared one. It was trucked over to the finish.

The course had some gentle hills, but was relatively flat for a New England course. It was all paved except for a short stretch along the airport's fence. We had poor weather, but I would imagine that on a hot day the breeze from the ocean would feel good. I can also imagine the views would be great when the weather is nice, but that's the risk of a race in May in New England. It could be gorgeous or it could be cold and rainy. We got cold and rainy.

A lot of the course was along roads. It started out quite congested as the vineyard has some "sidewalks" that veer away from the road and are separated from the road by a small patch of woods. But we did a little bit of weaving around those folks (we started in the back) and as we got into the race further the big patches of people thinned out and there was more room to run.

Overall I thought the run was really well-organized and I had a lot of fun. The weather was not ideal, but that's out of anyone's control. There wasn't a lot of local crowd support, but there were some families and individuals out with cowbells every so often (probably due to the poor weather). One woman ran by us on her morning run and then went home to get her dog and came out to different parts of the course to cheer people on - I saw her three times.

In terms of location, the only way to get to Martha's Vineyard is by plane (there is a small airport) or ferry. We went without a car and used borrowed bikes the first day to get around, but that was painful and not a great idea. The next day a friend came out to watch us finish the race and he had brought his car, so we were able to drive around and I realized that future trips for me I'll either pay for my car to be on the ferry or rent a car (whatever is cheaper). The last day we used lyfts, which are relatively expensive on the island. If you're just going for the race and not to make a weekend of it, it's probably not a big deal.

Overall a great experience! Very happy with my time, as well.  Photos & details of my race coming to my training journal soon.

@LSUlakes My finish time was 2:37:45.4!


ETA: The swag you get! A race t-shirt, a buff, a medal, & a backpack.


----------



## BikeFan

@LSUlakes I hope this situation with your inlaws works out.  Boundaries are important and hopefully you all can find some that work for both of you.


----------



## camaker

Has anyone else seen the controversy around the Cleveland Marathon?

https://www.cleveland.com/marathon/index.ssf/2018/05/cleveland_marathon_2018_mens_r.html

The short story is that the winner covered his bib for most of the race and only showed it as he was crossing the finish line.  He passed the leader at the time with less than a half mile to go. The leader was constantly checking for competition behind him and the concealed bib prevented him from recognizing that he was being passed by another marathoner. The half marathon course had merged at that point and runners for both were mixed. Super sketchy, if not outright illegal.


----------



## GreatLakes

camaker said:


> Has anyone else seen the controversy around the Cleveland Marathon?
> 
> https://www.cleveland.com/marathon/index.ssf/2018/05/cleveland_marathon_2018_mens_r.html
> 
> The short story is that the winner covered his bib for most of the race and only showed it as he was crossing the finish line.  He passed the leader at the time with less than a half mile to go. The leader was constantly checking for competition behind him and the concealed bib prevented him from recognizing that he was being passed by another marathoner. The half marathon course had merged at that point and runners for both were mixed. Super sketchy, if not outright illegal.



It isn't really sketchy at all.  Hopefully he gets to keep his win.  The race today started a bit cold and rainy despite the forecast calling for only a 5% chance of rain.  He probably was a bit cold so started in the shirt (it was this year's Cleveland marathon shirt which is a give away) and kept it on until the very end.  The ultimate winner was 3rd at the full turn around and the two ahead of him would have seen him then.  The only runners on that part of the course (between 17 and 18) were the full runners so they knew exactly what race he was running.  Besides, this guy flew past the second place runner.  He would not have been able to keep up with him visible bib or not.  Let's also think about this logically.  If the guy was running that pace in either the 10K or Half he would have been long finished.

Only a tool gets beat and then tries to find a technicality to claim the win and I hope he fails.  This reminds me of the George Brett pine tar bat incident.  Was it _technically_ against the rules?  Maybe.  Did it in any way actually change the outcome?  No.  George Brett still hits the home run and the same guys still wins this race with or without the technicality.  I did the 10K today and jumped on a bike after to go find friends running the half.  When these three passed me the winner was still in 3rd and I could tell from their body language he was going to win.  I also didn't have any doubt which race he was running.


----------



## Keels

Meh. It happens.

It’s kind of a D move for the second-place finisher to say the reason he didn’t finish first was because he wasn’t sure the guy who passed him was running the half or full.

Lesson Learned for this guy: Always keep looking forward and not over your shoulder.


----------



## cburnett11

MissLiss279 said:


> I was a able to set a 33 minute PR thanks to my @DopeyBadger plan. Thanks, Billy!!



Absolutely amazing!


----------



## camaker

GreatLakes said:


> It isn't really sketchy at all.  Hopefully he gets to keep his win.  The race today started a bit cold and rainy despite the forecast calling for only a 5% chance of rain.  He probably was a bit cold so started in the shirt (it was this year's Cleveland marathon shirt which is a give away) and kept it on until the very end.  The ultimate winner was 3rd at the full turn around and the two ahead of him would have seen him then.  The only runners on that part of the course (between 17 and 18) were the full runners so they knew exactly what race he was running.  Besides, this guy flew past the second place runner.  He would not have been able to keep up with him visible bib or not.  Let's also think about this logically.  If the guy was running that pace in either the 10K or Half he would have been long finished.
> 
> Only a tool gets beat and then tries to find a technicality to claim the win and I hope he fails.  This reminds me of the George Brett pine tar bat incident.  Was it _technically_ against the rules?  Maybe.  Did it in any way actually change the outcome?  No.  George Brett still hits the home run and the same guys still wins this race with or without the technicality.  I did the 10K today and jumped on a bike after to go find friends running the half.  When these three passed me the winner was still in 3rd and I could tell from their body language he was going to win.  I also didn't have any doubt which race he was running.



It may or may not have had any effect on the outcome. The 2nd place runner never went into any kind of kick because he never thought anyone was challenging him, so I think it’s a bit speculative to say there was no potential change to the outcome. I just thought this was an interesting case because I was under the impression that there was a requirement to display bibs, especially at the elite level. An expectation to the point that Boston gave all the elites 2 bibs due to the weather and the potential for needing layers this year. 



Keels said:


> Meh. It happens.
> 
> It’s kind of a D move for the second-place finisher to say the reason he didn’t finish first was because he wasn’t sure the guy who passed him was running the half or full.
> 
> Lesson Learned for this guy: Always keep looking forward and not over your shoulder.



If you watch the video, it was pretty evident that the winner intended to stay concealed until It was too late for anyone to react.  He pulled the shirt covering his bib off at the last minute and started swinging it around in celebration as he crossed the finish line. Nobody comes out of this looking good, as the winner comes across as a D who didn’t think he’d win without the deception.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> It may or may not have had any effect on the outcome. The 2nd place runner never went into any kind of kick because he never thought anyone was challenging him, so I think it’s a bit speculative to say there was no potential change to the outcome. I just thought this was an interesting case because I was under the impression that there was a requirement to display bibs, especially at the elite level. An expectation to the point that Boston gave all the elites 2 bibs due to the weather and the potential for needing layers this year.
> 
> 
> 
> If you watch the video, it was pretty evident that the winner intended to stay concealed until It was too late for anyone to react.  He pulled the shirt covering his bib off at the last minute and started swinging it around in celebration as he crossed the finish line. Nobody comes out of this looking good, as the winner comes across as a D who didn’t think he’d win without the deception.



I'm going with @GreatLakes's account who actually saw the runners. 

That's an interesting strategy to keep a shirt on until the last minute and then pull it off to blow past some guys though.


----------



## McNs

ATT Disney Memories QOTD

Never visited the parks as a kid - I only remember a couple of kids from school that went, it was a long and expensive trip from NZ in the 80s, but I do have recollections of them talking about Matterhorn and Space Mountain and Montezuma's Revenge at Knotts. It was a place I knew existed and thought was cool but never thought I would ever go.

First actual visit was in 2013, when our kids were 4 & 7. I distinctly remember an overwhelming sense of amazement that first walk down Main Street, and thinking how perfect everything was. The attention to detail and Disney Magic was hammered home when we visited Legoland a couple of days later and I really began to appreciate just how good Disney is at theme parks. The kids of course loved it and I fell hook line and sinker. The immersion is complete, a total escape from real life, and a chance for us to be a family without any of the silly distractions daily life throws at us. And there are so many little bits of magic in the parks.

In terms of the perfect age - any age is perfect. The younger the kids are the more the memories are for the parents, the age we went with our kids was really good. They were old enough to last for a couple of late nights but young enough to be spellbound by the magic.


----------



## Waiting2goback

camaker said:


> Has anyone else seen the controversy around the Cleveland Marathon?
> 
> https://www.cleveland.com/marathon/index.ssf/2018/05/cleveland_marathon_2018_mens_r.html
> 
> The short story is that the winner covered his bib for most of the race and only showed it as he was crossing the finish line.  He passed the leader at the time with less than a half mile to go. The leader was constantly checking for competition behind him and the concealed bib prevented him from recognizing that he was being passed by another marathoner. The half marathon course had merged at that point and runners for both were mixed. Super sketchy, if not outright illegal.



My thinking is, as long as he ran the whole course and dint cut the course or cheat any other way, what's the big deal he covered his bib.  If I covered my bib it doesn't help me win any races, so this guy was fast enough to have a shot at winning.  If I was in first place and saw someone running up in me I would run faster whether I could see their bib or not, I would assume they are trying to pass me.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## apdebord

Marine Corps Historic Half Recap: This was the hardest half marathon I have ever done, it was hilly, humid and hot! We drove up to Fredericksburg, VA Friday afternoon in typical I-64 and I-95 Friday traffic, mixed in with some torrential downpours.  So that was fun.  Woke up early to watch the Royal Wedding Saturday (DH was smart and brought ear plugs so he slept through it) then just kind of hung out and explored the area.  We went to the Expo around 11.  It was nice, not too many vendors, but well organized.  The line to get through security was long when we left around 11:30, so our timing was perfect.  I was asleep that night by 10 PM.  DH woke up at 5 Sunday morning, I got up at 5:30.  He did the Devil Dog Double Challenge, so he started the 5 miler at 6:40.  That start line was 2 miles from our hotel, so he ran there as a warm-up.  The half began at 7.  We stayed at the host hotel (Hilton Garden Inn; do not recommend this one) so I walked to the start line in less than 5 minutes.  Corrals are self-seeded based on finish time.  We started right on time at 7.  I had been down for most of the week leading up to this with some sort of viral infection (high fever, sore throat), so I had not even exercised in 9 days and I was still working on rehydrating by Sunday.  I had no expectations for this race because of this.  Started out a little faster than I planned, but one of the first little hills in mile 2 or 3 helped me slow down to where I wanted.  DH caught up to me around mile 5 and then stuck with me until the finish.  Those hills though....no treadmill training can even compare.  I am so sore today from them.  We ended up walking a lot, like all the uphills, but that was fine.  We talked, talked to other runners, and just had a great time.  I really enjoyed the course (even the hills); lots of turns that made it interesting and so much crowd support! The Marines were awesome too.  The funniest part was on Hospital Hill (the largest incline somewhere between miles 10-11 I think).  There was a little girl, maybe 11 years old, running up and down on the sidewalk yelling at us like a drill sergeant.  It was funny but also I felt really bad about myself as we were walking up the hill. Oh well, makes for a good story.  DH has done MCM once and enjoyed it, so we both agreed that the Marines put on some great events.

My overall pace was about 3 minutes slower than normal, and quite honestly, I don't feel bad about it.  It was incredibly challenging, but we had a great time!


----------



## cavepig

@MissLiss279 congrats on the massive PR!


----------



## BikeFan

apdebord said:


> Marine Corps Historic Half Recap: This was the hardest half marathon I have ever done, it was hilly, humid and hot! We drove up to Fredericksburg, VA Friday afternoon in typical I-64 and I-95 Friday traffic, mixed in with some torrential downpours.  So that was fun.  Woke up early to watch the Royal Wedding Saturday (DH was smart and brought ear plugs so he slept through it) then just kind of hung out and explored the area.  We went to the Expo around 11.  It was nice, not too many vendors, but well organized.  The line to get through security was long when we left around 11:30, so our timing was perfect.  I was asleep that night by 10 AM.  DH woke up at 5 Sunday morning, I got up at 5:30.  He did the Devil Dog Double Challenge, so he started the 5 miler at 6:40.  That start line was 2 miles from our hotel, so he ran there as a warm-up.  The half began at 7.  We stayed at the host hotel (Hilton Garden Inn; do not recommend this one) so I walked to the start line in less than 5 minutes.  Corrals are self-seeded based on finish time.  We started right on time at 7.  I had been down for most of the week leading up to this with some sort of viral infection (high fever, sore throat), so I had not even exercised in 9 days and I was still working on rehydrating by Sunday.  I had no expectations for this race because of this.  Started out a little faster than I planned, but one of the first little hills in mile 2 or 3 helped me slow down to where I wanted.  DH caught up to me around mile 5 and then stuck with me until the finish.  Those hills though....no treadmill training can even compare.  I am so sore today from them.  We ended up walking a lot, like all the uphills, but that was fine.  We talked, talked to other runners, and just had a great time.  I really enjoyed the course (even the hills); lots of turns that made it interesting and so much crowd support! The Marines were awesome too.  The funniest part was on Hospital Hill (the largest incline somewhere between miles 10-11 I think).  There was a little girl, maybe 11 years old, running up and down on the sidewalk yelling at us like a drill sergeant.  It was funny but also I felt really bad about myself as we were walking up the hill. Oh well, makes for a good story.  DH has done MCM once and enjoyed it, so we both agreed that the Marines put on some great events.
> 
> My overall pace was about 3 minutes slower than normal, and quite honestly, I don't feel bad about it.  It was incredibly challenging, but we had a great time!



Yeah, it was a tough day yesterday, but congratulations to you both on finishing your events!  I've raced up that hill 7 times now and it's not getting any easier!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Yesterday a sport legend for LSU fans passed away at the age of 80. His name is Billy Cannon, and for anyone who cheered for the purple and gold he is known for winning a national title, his famous Halloween run against Ole Miss, and our only Heisman winner. He could also run 100 meters in less than 10 seconds. Todays question is, do you get inspiration from athletes that are not really runners, but are inspiring to you in one way or another?

ATTQOTD: My answer is yes. Athletes that are successful all have a common characteristic that can inspire others to be their best. 

Update on the home front. Conversations have been had, and I think things are moving in the right direction, but only time will tell if those talks did anything good. I appreciate everyone comments and advice. I'm hoping for the best outcome.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  In recent years I've started watching the Tour de France.  I'm not a cycling enthusiast by any means, although I do want to do more riding.  Anyway, those athletes are just incredible.  I'm astonished at what they are able to do and it's very inspiring.  The sheer perseverance to get through that race is inspiring.

Glad to hear things at home are moving in the right direction.


----------



## KingLlama

Keels said:


> I'm going with That's an interesting strategy to keep a shirt on until the last minute and then pull it off to blow past some guys though. :sad2:




I use the opposite strategy. I run with my shirt off, so that when other runners see me, they'll either pass out or run off the course to throw up somewhere, which opens up the course to yours truly to place much higher.


----------



## TheHamm

TheHamm - Ann Arbor Marathon 10K (1:20:00 / 1:17:19)

A PR!

Recap: This race was not what I thought I was signing up for!  It was also a pull ahead for my planned 10PR attempt in two weeks.  I have shuffled many training runs in the last month due to thunderstorms so I feared that my planned race would be rained out, and I might as well do this, I was scheduled for a 6 mile run anyhow.  The race is usually in March, but they moved it due to Palm Sunday and then could not get permits for the previous course.  Also, it seems there was not previously a 10K, and two months ago the map for the 10K was just double the 5K, which was not the case at all.  Communication before the race was minimal, and the information turned to to be somewhat wrong.  Bib pickup the day before was at the closest thing we have to a mega church, not my jam.  DH kindly supervised the kids in the foam pit, and I lost it when I noticed few of the other parents were paying attention and a 12 year old was launching himself in without looking to see he was going to land on tiny kids.  So, it was a quick run through the expo!  Bondi Bands was listed as being at the expo, and I recalled seeing them at Princess and liking their visor, so I had hoped to try it on, but they were a no show.  I was excited to see Rock City Skirts, and my kid fell in love with their stuff.  She was convinced the turkey trot skirt was a volcano, so we went home with that!
Race day itself did not start well.  We also have a GI bug going through the family, so I went to bed thinking I would see how I felt in the morning after being up with a puker.  I was fine and thought it was a perfect way to leave the house for a bit!  I went to grab my running clothes that I had washed and hung to dry to find my husband had wadded them up and tossed them aside to hang the next load of laundry.  I panicked as they were still wet.  Lesson: I need more running shorts! Tossed them into the dryer and thought I could still bike to the start on time and allow my clothes time to dry.  Went to leave and found my husband had cleaned the garage and my bike was hanging in the garage in a spot I couldn't get it.  I ended up using a ladder and smacked my head pretty good trying to get the bike.  I raced to the start, made it with 2 minutes to spare, and they announced they were delaying a few minutes until the course was clear.  Not a brilliant start.  Also pre-race communication stated there would be water for 10K runners along the 5 K route, so I anticipated water only in miles 1 and 6, and I was worried as I had biked in and was already hot and thirsty.  I lined up between the 11:15mm 10K pacer (last 10 K) and the half 12mm pacer. These were my roads, and my potholes.  I knew these two miles, so I was happy to keep the 11:15 pacer in sight until the first water stop, when I slowed to get two thinking I would need it. 
I kept watching to make sure I did not get passed by the 12mm before the courses split at mile two.  Then came the trail portion which I sort of expected, but was not detailed in the map when I signed up.  I was surprised they had a water stop here!  Next, about 200ft decline on gravel over a little more than half a mile.  I winced knowing we would have to go back up in 2.5 miles.  Down I went, and I kept thinking about words on this thread about pounding down destroying one's quads.  I am fine with midwestern hills, but my experience is with shorter ones.  We had to transition from the gravel across some wet grass, which took me down.  It was here I was happy that they had little green flags, hard to notice in the lush green of everything growing after all the rain.  There were apparently only 300 people doing the 10K, and not a lot of traffic, and plenty of people who run there anyhow so in at least two spots I wondered if I was off course.  From the grass we went into what would have been beach sand if not for the recent storms.  Instead it was lots of mud- I had not anticipated this nor have I ever run in it.  I could leap over large puddles, but not avoid it all together.  Back up the hill.  I would have preferred to take the more steep staircase, but I made it.  More water that I did not expect, YEAH!  Back onto pavement, I realized I had a mile left and I would meet my target even if I walked the rest, which slowed me down.  Also, we ran past dorms and the scent of bacon taunted me.  Back on my roads, with my potholes for the last 0.75 miles.  The start and finish were where the university marching band plays, and I wished they were there, I thought of how much I like the bands along disney courses, and thought it would be fun to seek out such a race.  I could see the clock time of 1:19, so I felt accomplished before even finishing.  The end had yogurt, pizza (Domino's is not great, but is HQed here), and POPSICLES! but not fudgesicles, and chips in addition to the standard water and banana.  I had a snack, grabbed chips to go, and rode home.  My kids were awake and playing.  They were excited when I got there- 'Mom! You won potato chips! That is a great race!'  Also 'Wow, you must have gone really fast to get mud all over your legs!'  So while I was happy with a new PR and my first accidental half trail race, my kids reactions to the finish were the highlight of the race.

My plan was to do a 1:20 at a race in two weeks, I suppose I need to consider if I want to go faster?  Maybe I should check the course first!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday a sport legend for LSU fans passed away at the age of 80. His name is Billy Cannon, and for anyone who cheered for the purple and gold he is known for winning a national title, his famous Halloween run against Ole Miss, and our only Heisman winner. He could also run 100 meters in less than 10 seconds. Todays question is, do you get inspiration from athletes that are not really runners, but are inspiring to you in one way or another?


Yes and no. I think you can get inspired by even non-athletes. It can be a celebrity, activist, coach, athlete, whoever. Everyone has advice and things that stick with them. Ones performance doesn’t necessarily have to be the thing that inspires you. Usually the way someone handles themselves is most inspiring.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: sure, however they are usually athletes no one would know. Students that beat the odds to compete or play, family members, etc. My oldest brother and I are not close. We are 24 years apart and he is one of my biggest inspirations. He went from overweight to a sub 3 hour marathon. We may not speak or see each other that often but he is someone I think about fairly frequently, especially when running. He might not ever know it, but he is a huge inspiration to me.
Eta: I was wrong, his best race was just under 4. I thought that sub 3 was speedier than I remembered...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  Not really for athletics.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Actually the person who inspires me IS a runner, Gabriele Grunewald. She is a pro runner for Brooks who has a rare cancer and has had multiple surgeries. Yet she still runs and competes. There is no cure for her cancer and instead of giving up and giving into her disease she fights it and runs thru it. She has a foundation called Brave Like Gabe to raise money for rare cancer research.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I get very into watching random athletic events on television and it does pump me up to go on my runs.  Olympic season is the best for this.  Watching ironman coverage on random tv channels gets me everytime.
  But honestly, reading race recaps and training journals here is like getting inspiration hits all the time.  Which causes me some trouble because this place is also where I go to get inspiration to spend more money on disney things/vactions, etc.


----------



## Dis5150

Another random question, sorry! Today I tried to be a morning runner, due to thunderstorms this afternoon in the forecast. The run was fine, great actually as it wasn't an oven outside, but we have no showers at work so I had to do a "sink sponge bath". Just wondering if there are any good "shower/bath wipes"? I think I have heard of them before, lol. I used some kleenex wipes and they were ok but left me "sticky". 

I would love to be able to run more in the mornings this summer. Don't even get me started on dry shampoo though! First time user, lol.


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> Another random question, sorry! Today I tried to be a morning runner, due to thunderstorms this afternoon in the forecast. The run was fine, great actually as it wasn't an oven outside, but we have no showers at work so I had to do a "sink sponge bath". Just wondering if there are any good "shower/bath wipes"? I think I have heard of them before, lol. I used some kleenex wipes and they were ok but left me "sticky".
> 
> I would love to be able to run more in the mornings this summer. Don't even get me started on dry shampoo though! First time user, lol.



Can't help on the shower wipes, but can attest that using dry shampoo for brunettes or dark hair has worked out better for me than the kind that comes out white.  I also have thin hair and pretty much HATE dry shampoo so avoid it at all costs.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Any of the special highlights on athletes doing great things in and out of the sports world always moves me.  I think what JJ Watt did with the fundraising for Harvey victims, and now paying for the funerals for the victims of the Texas school shooting is amazing.  I'm sure there are a lot of athletes/celebs that help out their local communities, but he is sticking out right now.

I love watching College Gameday on ESPN every Saturday morning in the fall, and I normally cry at least once each week because of some story of an athlete, coach or fan overcoming adversity.  The ones that got me this year was the story of Shaquem Griffin from UCF and, not an athlete story, but the new tradition at Iowa of waving to the kids watching the game from the children's hosptial.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis5150 said:


> Just wondering if there are any good "shower/bath wipes"?



I've used a paper towel or washcloth soaked in witch hazel and stored in a zip-lock bag.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Dis5150 said:


> Another random question, sorry! Today I tried to be a morning runner, due to thunderstorms this afternoon in the forecast. The run was fine, great actually as it wasn't an oven outside, but we have no showers at work so I had to do a "sink sponge bath". Just wondering if there are any good "shower/bath wipes"? I think I have heard of them before, lol. I used some kleenex wipes and they were ok but left me "sticky".
> 
> I would love to be able to run more in the mornings this summer. Don't even get me started on dry shampoo though! First time user, lol.



During Irma and another major power outage (I'm on well so no power = no water), I used Huggies Baby Wipes and Dry Shampoo.  It worked well enough to feel like a person - at least until Day 5 in a row.  That Day 5 issue won't be a problem since obviously you'll be able to shower at night at your home.  I just could feel the dead skin piling at that point.


----------



## LilyJC

Dis5150 said:


> Another random question, sorry! Today I tried to be a morning runner, due to thunderstorms this afternoon in the forecast. The run was fine, great actually as it wasn't an oven outside, but we have no showers at work so I had to do a "sink sponge bath". Just wondering if there are any good "shower/bath wipes"? I think I have heard of them before, lol. I used some kleenex wipes and they were ok but left me "sticky".
> 
> I would love to be able to run more in the mornings this summer. Don't even get me started on dry shampoo though! First time user, lol.



The only thing other than regular body wipes would be the Showerpill Body Wipe. It’s basically a single-packaged giant wipe. We always take them for Ragnar to help with multiple runners in the van.


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  In recent years I've started watching the Tour de France.  I'm not a cycling enthusiast by any means, although I do want to do more riding.  Anyway, those athletes are just incredible.  I'm astonished at what they are able to do and it's very inspiring.  The sheer perseverance to get through that race is inspiring.



I've been watching cycling for many years, and what impresses me the most is the suffering they endure day in and day out in order to do what they love doing. Most of them do not get paid very much, relatively speaking on the pro athlete scale, and yet they're out there no matter the weather conditions or their physical condition. I know this is a cliche, but it's pretty much spot on.


----------



## Miranda

Miranda said:


> 0. Finish feeling strong/good, not defeated
> 1. < 3:00
> 2. Pace myself more consistently over the whole race
> 3. < 2:52
> 
> I think if I do #2, I can do #3, so, @LSUlakes, please put me down for < 2:52


Well, spoiler alert, I did not hit #3.   There were very tough weather conditions.  But I did manage the others so I consider it a success!  I finished in 2:59:41, just squeaking in under the wire of that 3 hour mark. 

Much longer version...

This week has been completely insane for me (my very small company of 3 people is scrambling to get our software product compliant with GDPR, the new EU privacy law that goes into effect at the end of this week) and the weekend was going to be even more nuts.  I had originally signed up for this race last year, but had to defer it due to my back/sciatic issues.  For some reason, the race was 1 week later this year than it has been previously, which put it smack dab on the second day of my agility club's dog agility yearly trial that we host (our trial weekend is a fixed date of the 3rd weekend in May).  It's an outdoor trial, with 2 rings, and if you've ever seen dog agility equipment there's a lot of it and it's not all light.  Some of it is big metal frames with rubberized coating and stuff.   Our club is way too small to run a 2 ring trial, especially since we only have about 10-12 people doing the bulk of the work and maybe another 10 who show up and do a little bit, but we have been putting a trial on for 30 years now, this was our anniversary one.  A head honcho from the organization national office came out and stuff to honor us.  It's a lot of work. 

So, Friday I had to go to help set up... equipment, ring fences, tents, etc etc.  I tried to take it as easy as I could for Sunday.  Saturday, I was running my dog and supposed to be helping work, but I guiltily sat out of working for a lot of the classes so that I could sit under my tent and rest my legs/feet.  They were already a little sore.  Having gone to do parks at DL and WDW both times for days before my race, I knew I was going to regret it if I spent too much time on my feet on Saturday.  I think I did a pretty good job... my legs and feet were a tiny bit sore on Sunday, but once I got my running shoes on, they felt fine (I had been wearing hiking boots most of the day Saturday).

Sunday, the forecast was for clouds and rain all morning turning to thunderstorms by about 11 am.  It was an 8 am start, so we were getting warnings that the race may have to be canceled.  I didn't hear anything by Saturday night though, so up I got at 4:30 am to get ready to go.  I took the warning that the parking lot would fill up fast REALLY seriously and got there about 10 minutes after it opened at 6:00.  It is the parking lot for a state ocean beach, so it's large, but not as large as the race.  Once the parking lot filled up, you had to park on the side of the road about a half mile away and I didn't want to deal with that.  I was there so early and it didn't fill up until a lot later.   I was worried about hydration due to the temps so I drank a lot of water and coffee while waiting.  I have never been to a race so early before that I had to use the portapotty 3 times before the race even started.  Usually I don't ever use them at all at a race!  I probably could have used a 4th trip as I spent the whole race needing to pee, but I didn't want to wait in line again after doing so for the 3rd time.  I considered pulling a Shalane when I hit the first ones around mile 3 on the course but my Sparkle Skirt was so drenched in sweat at that point that I knew there was no way I was wrestling it down in a non-handicapped cramped regular portapotty without dropping something down the hole or tipping it over.

I didn't put on sunscreen and almost didn't even wear my sunglasses for the race, it was that cloudy and foggy along the ocean and the forecast wasn't for nice weather.  But then it all burned off by a couple miles in and I was really glad I did!  I am regretting the lack of sunscreen, though!  I knew right away when I got there that morning that my time goal was probably not going to happen.  Most of my training the last 3 months has been in T+D under 100.  Maybe a few runs the last few weeks where it was over 100 and one short run where it was 135.  Yesterday, at the start of the race, T+D was 124 (62+62) and it was like swimming through the air.  By the end, the sun was frying us and T+D was at 145 (77+68).

Somehow, I got put into wave 2 of 6.  I'm not really too sure how that happened, because I gave them an estimated finish time of 3 hours.  No one seemed to know what the rhyme or reason was for the assignments, plus they were not enforced at all.  It was really informal, you could start wherever you wanted to if you really wanted, and all they did was just call all the people in the next wave to line up at the line, there were no corrals.  I started out with my intervals and tried to stick to my own plan.  I was quickly mostly alone after my wave started, but I knew that a lot of people would be passing me in the first mile or two as the other 4 waves started, so I just tried to stick to my own pace/plan.  I did ok at it, my first mile or two I seem to go too fast no matter what all the time.  They were 12:39 and 13:00 on completely flat ground, and I was supposed to be aiming for 13:06 in ideal conditions and DB had told me to slow it down some even when I had reported to him that the forecast was looking like T+D of 109 at the start and 129 or so at the end, and this was much worse.  I knew some rolling hills were about to start after mile 2, as well, so I quickly changed my game plan due to that.  I have slowed down my running pace quite a bit, but haven't really had success completely slowing it all the way to what it should be per my plan.  It gets to the point where I'm altering my gait too much.  For the race, my run/walk intervals were supposed to be 75/30.  I decided to take my watch off the screen with the distance/overall time/overall pace and just put it on the screen that shows how much time left in my current run/walk interval, and I would extend my walk break about 10-15 seconds per interval (so I'd walk when it said walk, and then I'd start running again when the run countdown hit 1:05-1:00 instead of right away at 1:15).  I ran almost the entire race blind like that, deciding to not stress out about it and just to run by feel, and I only occasionally checked the overall screen.  I think this helped mentally... I wasn't just checking my watch all the time only to see the distance hadn't even changed a whole tenth yet. 

Shuffling the intervals like that seemed to do the trick, on top of a couple of extended walk intervals when fueling/getting water and for one steep hill in particular (the only one on the course).  It slowed me down a bit and I was not feeling too bad despite the heat/humidity.  The hill came just at about the halfway point in the race, someone had a sign at the top that said 6.7 miles, so that was the point I decided to try and see if I could do my full intervals.  I did for a while and was feeling ok, until suddenly I was not.   I had a tough stretch somewhere after mile 9 until about 10.  I took a couple of extended walk breaks somewhere in there, like walked through the entire run interval twice I think, and went back to my 60/45 ones otherwise.  I took stock of my body, since this was the point I had also blown up in my last half marathon.  I decided my legs actually felt fairly good unlike last time... or as good as they can 9-10 miles into a half marathon.  I would start out running and my legs would be ok, but I would quickly just start breathing hard and I just felt really drained from the heat and humidity.  I am a heavy/salty sweater even on cool days.  I had taken packets of Huma + electrolytes for my first 2 gels and had been taking water and powerade cups at the water stops before that, and I had a handheld bottle with a Nuun tablet in it, but the handheld was almost out and then I drained the rest of it at about 10 after I took my last gel figuring there had to be a water stop coming soon... I was getting pretty desperate.  Thankfully the last water stop was at 11.2, and I stopped there for a while to fill my handheld at the slowest cooler spigot ever!  I probably would have gotten out of there faster if I'd just grabbed a bunch of cups and dumped them in the bottle.

The last stretch of about 1.5 miles was in complete full sun along the ocean road, salt marsh and houses on one side, rocky coast and dunes blocking the ocean on the other.  And a very strong headwind that felt refreshing, but was hard to run into.  So much sun and pavement that stretch!  I got really discouraged by that point because I checked the overall screen around there and saw it ticking around 2:40 and knew my pace had really slowed considerably after mile 9.  My lap paces were all screwed up by that point because I'd accidentally hit the lap button a few times from tilting my wrist back, plus I was really stressed about my battery not lasting to the end.  This is the second HM where the low battery warning has hit around mile 9, thankfully this time it at least did last until the end.  It's time for me to admit that it's time to just replace this watch!  So I knew I had slowed enough by that point, and it was going to be really tight to make the last 1.5 miles in < 20 min.  I tried my best for a while to do my whole run interval but my breathing was starting to get out of control and wheezy in the sun/heat and the uphills that in reality are not that bad, but felt like mountains at that point.  Then I realized, duh, just do 30/30 like your long runs, you know you can run faster for only 30s.  I switched to 30/30 for probably the last mile, crested the last hill near the finish line, glanced at my watch and saw it at 2:48:15, and was like holy crap you need to book it down there NOW if you want to get under 3! 

I felt much better about this race than my recent efforts.  I did feel better/stronger and not defeated, even though it was tough weather.  I think I could have made my other time goal if not for that.  There were a lot of DNF and some ambulances, so I feel pretty good just about finishing!  Looking at my paces, I did keep them more even, although there was a big drop off at that point after mile 9.  Looking at Strava, I can see I was ranging between 13:14-13:43 for 3-9 after my faster 2 at the start, then that's when I screwed up the laps with the button a few times, but after that they were also consistent with each other... just about 45-60s slower.  

I did feel better overall after the race was done, too.  I was really dreading it because I was going directly from the race back to the agility trial where I had to work all the rest of the day until about 3-3:30 pm, then help load all the equipment back into the trailers and pack up the site, getting out of there about 5:30.  Long day!  Usually after long runs and races, my hips and legs are pretty locked up and I have trouble just getting in and out of my car, but while I was sore, I was able to get in and out ok and worked the rest of the day ok, and I feel not too bad today!


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> I've been watching cycling for many years, and what impresses me the most is the suffering they endure day in and day out in order to do what they love doing. Most of them do not get paid very much, relatively speaking on the pro athlete scale, and yet they're out there no matter the weather conditions or their physical condition. I know this is a cliche, but it's pretty much spot on.
> 
> View attachment 323922



What would cycling or running be like if you could take a break for injuries and then resume and at the end get extra time to use?  Could I then roll around complaining the whole time I'm in line for a disney character and then get that time back?  hmmmm


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I don't watch sports.  I find inspiration here on the DIS from "real" people.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: I like watching hockey but I don't find general inspiration from other athletes. A lot of my motivation is internal and revolves more around achieving the goals I've set for myself.

A big salute to all the folks who ran races this weekend in humid conditions! The weather for Bay to Breakers here in CA was, if anything, a touch cool - it would have been perfect for trying for a PR if it weren't for the fact that the run is not at all suited for it. If you're not in the seeded section or just behind it, forget it. Too many people, too many people interested more in the experience than running a PR. Which is fine - I knew this was likely the case going in. I was still a little bit surprised at how many people were walking from the start, especially since there is a walkers corral at the back that they could have started in, but it wasn't a huge deal. They at least did some mini-waves out of the corrals to try and even things out some and I think it did help.

If you're not familiar with it, Bay to Breakers is a race from the bay side of SF to the Pacific Ocean, clocking in at 12k. (This makes traffic in the city an absolute nightmare because there is exactly one north-south road open for the duration of the race.) This year they added the "bonus" option for the first time, where you did another 3k along the Great Highway (which parallels the coast) and got an extra medal. The race is probably most famous for the fact that it's kind of an anything-goes atmosphere, although a little less so these days (alcohol has been banned on the course since 2008, although people still drink). There are a lot of costumes and a few folks doing it naked (it is SF) - I think I saw maybe 6-7 naked folks overall, and maybe a few spectators. There's one pretty famous hill, the Hayes St hill, and I didn't find it too bad. A lot of parties at the houses along it, so it kind of felt like a frat party or Mardi Gras atmosphere.

The race itself was great - portapotties every quarter mile or so, reasonable amount of water stops (although I didn't take any), first aid tents reasonable spaced, and some on course entertainment. My favorite was the Japanese taiko group at mile 7. The finisher chute was maybe a little less well done - very crowded and hard to get to the food, and a lot of people taking a LOT more than what seemed reasonable of the available post-race food. I couldn't even find where they had the bananas. I'd cut them a little bit of slack because 40,000 people is a lot ...but on the other hand, this isn't the first time they've run this race? So that's the one bit I think could use improvement.

Anyway, it was a fun run and I enjoyed my morning. The bonus bit was definitely my favorite, with some really gorgeous views of the coast and that road has sentimental value for me, since the husband and I drove it on our second date (my first time seeing that part of SF). I finished the 15k in 1:36:35, which was a solid time for me - not PR pace, but given the crowding on the course I had decided to take it easy and just soak in the experience. I might try to convince the husband to walk it with me next year, because it's not going to be a race I try to benchmark but it could be fun to share that together. It would also be a lot easier to take pictures of the cool costumes that way. (Captain Planet may have been my favorite.)


----------



## cavepig

I get inspiration from Justify the Horse.  He has had to run in crappy weather two races in a row now. I hope he wins the triple crown.


----------



## Chaitali

@Dis5150  The question about the cleaning up after a run... I use shower pills too.  It's definitely not as good as a real shower but works well for times you need a quick clean up.  I generally use them post race/run when I'm going to brunch with running friends right afterward.  For a clean up before work, I would say you probably need two.


----------



## jennamfeo

This guy:
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ble-amputee-conquers-everest-on-fifth-attempt


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Woohoo! Got a '$10 off every $50 dollars you spend' coupon from D1ck's. Just saved $30 on 2 pair of my beloved Brooks Ghost, in my favorite color: Boring Grey.

Got to love it, Brooks calls it: 'Primer Grey/Metallic Charcoal/Ebony'.

Life is good.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Woohoo! Got a '$10 off every $50 dollars you spend' coupon from D1ck's. Just saved $30 on 2 pair of my beloved Brooks Ghost, in my favorite color: Boring Grey.
> 
> Got to love it, Brooks calls it: 'Primer Grey/Metallic Charcoal/Ebony'.
> 
> Life is good.



I’m a recent Ghost 10 convert (from Glycerins), but I rock the ‘Ebony/Metallic Charcoal/Electric Brooks Blue’ version!

BTW, if you have Omega Sports in your area they send out a lot of 20%, 25% and BOGO 50% coupons that they’ll honor for Brooks, even though it’s on their exclusions list.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> Not running related post!
> 
> <snipped>



My only advice is to sit down and talk with your wife and discuss the importance of a joint decision and presenting a unified message to her mom.  Beyond that it is hard without really knowing your family dynamic.  My wife's parents were both dead before I even got a chance to meet them so in-law drama isn't something I really have to deal with so I have no more relevant advice.



TheHamm said:


> As @LSUlakes had a late night and is hopefully finding a bit of peace this morning, I want to jump in with a Fun Friday Question because I love them and look forward to seeing what he has come up with each week - and I just can't wait any longer in my day to read some of your answers.
> 
> *Question*: Do you remember how old you were when you had your first Disney experience?  What memory sticks in your head?  Have you been with someone else when they first experienced that magic?  Do you think any age for this experience is any better than another?



If we are talking about the parks it was when I was 13 and I instantly fell in love with WDW.  My first memory is actually a bit before going.  My best friend went the year before and we spent a few days going through his pictures, the souvenir photo book he bought, and his home videos.  I was hooked before even stepping foot in the parks.  As for the first real lasting memory of that trip it was the first day and taking the boat from the TTC to MK.  I konw exactly what the "magic" that everyone talks about but can't really explain feels like. 

If we are talking fist Disney memory at all it would probably have to be renting Disney shorts on VHS.  I'm not sure that is exactly what they were called back then but it was a VHS with 10 or so short clips like Goofy going camping.  We watched a lot of those as kids.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yesterday a sport legend for LSU fans passed away at the age of 80. His name is Billy Cannon, and for anyone who cheered for the purple and gold he is known for winning a national title, his famous Halloween run against Ole Miss, and our only Heisman winner. He could also run 100 meters in less than 10 seconds. Todays question is, do you get inspiration from athletes that are not really runners, but are inspiring to you in one way or another?



I think there are a lot of inspirational stores in both sports and life but they don't really push me.  I have always felt inspiration, motivation, drive, whatever you choose to call it has to come from within for it to really push you to be your best.  I do find stories of people overcoming illness or lost limbs inspirational but more in the "be grateful for what you have" as opposed to pushing me to do more or be better.  I'm not sure if I'm explaining that right.



Dis5150 said:


> Another random question, sorry! Today I tried to be a morning runner, due to thunderstorms this afternoon in the forecast. The run was fine, great actually as it wasn't an oven outside, but we have no showers at work so I had to do a "sink sponge bath". Just wondering if there are any good "shower/bath wipes"? I think I have heard of them before, lol. I used some kleenex wipes and they were ok but left me "sticky".
> 
> I would love to be able to run more in the mornings this summer. Don't even get me started on dry shampoo though! First time user, lol.



My first question is why not run before leaving for work so you can shower?  That is what I do on the extremely rare occasion I run in the morning before work.  Another option is if you have a gym or rec center near work you can join not only for the equipment, track, pool, etc but for the showers.  I'm currently back in school for my MBA and I joined my college's rec just for the pool and showers.  I have done a few runs between work and class and then just used the shower.

If none of that works and going right from run to work is your only option I would look into Epic Wipes Shower On the Go or these if you want something a little smaller.  I have no tried either myself but will be getting the Shower On the Go wipes to keep in the car for when I'm not coming right home after a race.


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Woohoo! Got a '$10 off every $50 dollars you spend' coupon from D1ck's. Just saved $30 on 2 pair of my beloved Brooks Ghost, in my favorite color: Boring Grey.
> 
> Got to love it, Brooks calls it: 'Primer Grey/Metallic Charcoal/Ebony'.
> 
> Life is good.


So I went to go grab a pair of Brooks and they came in at $99.99 so they would only give me $10 off because of ONE penny. Grrrrrr...


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> I get inspiration from Justify the Horse.  He has had to run in crappy weather two races in a row now. I hope he wins the triple crown.



I’m with you - but he’s gonna have his work cut out for him at Belmont. He almost got caught on Saturday by a late-breaking Bravaso, and the show horse Tenfold was right there too. 

Mile and a Half will be hard for him since he really likes to lead from the break. We’ll see!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jennamfeo said:


> So I went to go grab a pair of Brooks and they came in at $99.99 so they would only give me $10 off because of ONE penny. Grrrrrr...



If it's not too late: just add something cheap to your cart. Oddly enough, fishing lures were the cheapest thing I found (<$2.00)


----------



## Dis5150

GreatLakes said:


> My first question is why not run before leaving for work so you can shower? That is what I do on the extremely rare occasion I run in the morning before work. Another option is if you have a gym or rec center near work you can join not only for the equipment, track, pool, etc but for the showers. I'm currently back in school for my MBA and I joined my college's rec just for the pool and showers. I have done a few runs between work and class and then just used the shower.
> 
> If none of that works and going right from run to work is your only option I would look into Epic Wipes Shower On the Go or these if you want something a little smaller. I have no tried either myself but will be getting the Shower On the Go wipes to keep in the car for when I'm not coming right home after a race.



I live in a very rural area and my house is way out in the country. One lane, blind corners, no shoulders, no streetlights, wild animals and people drive way too fast. I used to run out there and had to jump in the ditch way more times than I can count. So DH doesn't want me running out there anymore. And my work is in another rural area. We have one gym in our little town and it is the opposite direction from my work. We have a couple colleges (which I find strange for a town of 10,000 people!) and they are both further away than the gym. We have a "wellness center" here at work with treadmills, elipticals, bikes, weights, etc. but no showers as they are mainly for our residents (I work in a residential center for developmentally disabled adults) and they have showers in their residences. Not something I have access to.

So I usually just run after work then go home to shower. And I usually just deal with the heat. But lightning storms are messing with my schedule! Thanks for your suggestions though!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With the long weekend coming up (Memorial Day) does anyone have any special plans? If you are off of work Monday, do you take advantage of it to do a run you normally would not be able to do on a Monday? 

ATTQOTD: We have plans this weekend which are going to make running difficult and Monday DW is working, so I may get the kiddos on the BoB for a little run around the lakes on campus. Havent looked at the weather yet this morning, but I think we are expecting a lot of rain, and perhaps a tropical system of some sort. Off the the weather web site for model runs!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Sometimes I attend a military ceremony at the cemetery where my dad is buried (he retired military) but nothing really big planned. I do plan on sneaking in an extra run Monday morning if I can get up early enough to avoid the parade.  Other than that maybe a cookout and my daughter's girl scout bridging ceremony.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Lots of mileage to allow for some grilled goodies.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Catching up:
- first memory: not sure, but my first vivid memory is my dad dropping me and my best friend off at Disneyland when we were in maybe 3rd grade. I loved running around with no adult supervision!

- hair: I have long hair I wear in a low pony tail. 

- inspiration: pretty much anyone on the Bryant Gumbel HBO sports show. Lol! Serena Williams winning the Australian Open at 8 weeks pregnant was amazing.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the long weekend coming up (Memorial Day) does anyone have any special plans? If you are off of work Monday, do you take advantage of it to do a run you normally would not be able to do on a Monday?


ATTQOTD: SLEEEEEEEEEP!!! Hoping to catch up on a bunch of that. Stanley Cup playoffs are killing my sleep needs. #GoBolts I'll do my usual Monday short run, but probably in the morning instead of evening. Also, yes - rain.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (Yesterday): I love the inspirational stories they show on College Gameday. Those are always motivating to me and some of them are absolutely amazing.

ATTQOTD (Today): This weekend is Run Across Georgia. I'll leave Friday at noon for Savannah and our team starts our run Saturday morning at 4:00AM. We will get back to Columbus around 4:30PM on Sunday. The weather is not looking the best, so any good vibes you can send our way would be appreciated!


----------



## Jules76126

Generally, we head to Maine to celebrate the first weekend of Summer and usually it rains the whole weekend. This year, DH has a very bad cold and we leave for Ireland in 3 weeks so we decided to stay home. I will be running Sat, Sun and Mon weather permitting.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Lots of rain predicted in VA too.  Friday should be nice, but we're going to see Solo in the afternoon.  Maybe go have dinner somewhere on the water before the rain picks back up Saturday.  Probably just stay inside and take care of boring house stuff I've been putting off.  I had planned some miles but if it's raining too much I probably won't go.  I don't have a race until July 4th, so a little break sounds nice.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the long weekend coming up (Memorial Day) does anyone have any special plans? If you are off of work Monday, do you take advantage of it to do a run you normally would not be able to do on a Monday?


No plans. I work all weekend.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I'm off on Monday. No big plans. I will goof off and run less than usual.

Probably multitask and throw some chicken thighs on the smoker, cut an acre of grass, and drink beer. The three work well together.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the long weekend coming up (Memorial Day) does anyone have any special plans? If you are off of work Monday, do you take advantage of it to do a run you normally would not be able to do on a Monday?



Memorial Day is a day off for both of us.  I usually try to do a race one day over the weekend and this year it looks like it will be Saturday.  We don't really have a tradition for Memorial Day but this is the first one with our son being old enough to enjoy a parade so maybe we will find one.  Jimmy Buffett is here Sunday and that is what will take pretty much my whole day.  We have a group of about 30 going so we have a big cookout before and then have a bus to and from the concert.

Right now I'm thinking Monday will be my first long ride of the year weather permitting.


----------



## SarahDisney

AATQOTD: my synagogue usually (sometimes) has a 5k on the day before memorial day, so I'll probably run that. Other than that ... I usually do fleet week. Looks like I'll be heading into manhattan to see a royal Canadian navy ship, which should be interesting.


----------



## cavepig

No Memorial Day plans here, I have photo sessions over the weekend & I'll run.  I do live by a cemetary and so when I run on Monday it's always nice to listen to the band play, I think it's still the high schoolers that do it.  Plus, I'll see all the people heading there to put flowers, etc.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Not much hopefully! DS bought DH a zero turn mower for his birthday so I might mess around with that. I helped him mow a yard last weekend with it and need the practice! Those things do the opposite of what you would think! We have 3 acres that is mostly open field so I don't have to worry about crashing into anything.


----------



## GreatLakes

Dis5150 said:


> I live in a very rural area and my house is way out in the country. One lane, blind corners, no shoulders, no streetlights, wild animals and people drive way too fast. I used to run out there and had to jump in the ditch way more times than I can count. So DH doesn't want me running out there anymore. And my work is in another rural area. We have one gym in our little town and it is the opposite direction from my work. We have a couple colleges (which I find strange for a town of 10,000 people!) and they are both further away than the gym. We have a "wellness center" here at work with treadmills, elipticals, bikes, weights, etc. but no showers as they are mainly for our residents (I work in a residential center for developmentally disabled adults) and they have showers in their residences. Not something I have access to.
> 
> So I usually just run after work then go home to shower. And I usually just deal with the heat. But lightning storms are messing with my schedule! Thanks for your suggestions though!



I see, then the big wipes may be your best bet.


----------



## ZellyB

We have a family guest coming in for the weekend.  Just planning a relaxing weekend at home, but we will be running all three days.


----------



## Chaitali

No concrete plans.  Probably going to see Solo on Friday and maybe going downtown to play tourist on Saturday and see some museum exhibits.  There's a local 4 mile race on Monday that I'll probably do.  Though there's rain in the forecast so I'm playing that one by ear.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  No big plans.  I have tons to do at work that next week so I may actually do work on Monday (ack!)  And some training runs of course.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: There will be no running this weekend.  And I am spent from a race and sick kids and do not want to run today, but am concerned that 4 short runs over two weeks is a bit extreme for a 'taper.'  Also, I am not convinced a taper is actually necessary for a 10K, but what do I know?

I will spend the weekend trying not to be irritated that friends of my husband planned a no-kids-welcome wedding over a holiday weekend, and we have to fly there.  I will also try not to be annoyed that I did not know until Sunday night that it was upscale cocktail attire, of which I had none (and I am not really sure what that term means) but now have a dress, purse, and shoes on their way to me.  I haven't had to dress up since before I had kids, and even my shoes no longer fit.  Punishment for DH will be to be required to take me to some sort of art museum in Boston.  Also, we will be seeing Solo, but that does not qualify as punishment.  He has also put a limit to the number of shoes packed, hence no running.


----------



## Nole95

Looks like rain will keep us from doing anything at the neighborhood pool.

However the whole family (me, wife and kids) will be at U2 on Monday night.  We all saw them on the Joshua Tree tour last year, and are looking forward to this concert.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> I’m a recent Ghost 10 convert (from Glycerins), but I rock the ‘Ebony/Metallic Charcoal/Electric Brooks Blue’ version!
> 
> BTW, if you have Omega Sports in your area they send out a lot of 20%, 25% and BOGO 50% coupons that they’ll honor for Brooks, even though it’s on their exclusions list.



Hope the Ghost works out for you. I'm running in my 14th documented pair, with at least 3 or 4 before that. Have you tried (or thought about) the knit version? No recommendation on my part, just curious.

No Omega Sports here. Big Peach Running is our local running store.

A couple of years ago, I moved to the wide, making it harder to find, especially locally. I ran into the coupon exclusion issue online until I hit the D1ck's deal.


----------



## cavepig

Chaitali said:


> No concrete plans.  Probably going to see Solo on Friday and maybe going downtown to play tourist on Saturday and see some museum exhibits.  There's a local 4 mile race on Monday that I'll probably do.  Though there's rain in the forecast so I'm playing that one by ear.


 I'm seeing Solo on Friday, I'm pretty excited for it! Hopefully can wrap my head around Alden being Han


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: We go camping every Memorial Weekend - it's like the unofficial start of summer/camping season. We have been camping with the same 2 families every summer for the last 4 years and the kids have a blast! 

I'm on a running hiatus, trying to let the body heal up before marathon training, so the only exercising I'll be doing is arm curls.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  So much for The Sunshine State!  I think I’m going to need to build an ark from all the rain we have had plus what’s to come. We were supposed to have our neighborhood block party Friday night.  It got postponed due to rain a few weeks ago and now we have to postpone it again!  Saturday is our town’s yearly BBQ festival so we will go to that if the weather is okay. We had plans to go to the beach on Monday, but if the weather is crappy we may try one of those indoor skydiving places. I have plans to run Saturday & Sunday. 

@TheHamm We had a no kids wedding and got a lot of grief from our families and had some that refused to come because of it. Our reception started in the evening and the venue was upscale and small with a 125 seat capacity.  We had an open bar and the party went well into the night. Even if we had a larger venue (which we did not want) it would not have been kid appropriate.  Enjoy the kid free time with your DH.  I find adult only wedding receptions way more fun than kid friendly ones. I’m not constantly checking the time to see how soon we can leave.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: My work schedule is (very) flexible and the husband will be on call, which limits what we can do, so we'll probably mostly stick around the house. He's been eyeing a VR gaming system so that might happen.

There are, of course, runs on the calendar for all three days, with Monday being my normal long run day. Of course, Monday's also going to be the hottest day. May be time to order that new hydration pack I've been eyeing and test it out...


----------



## Jules76126

TheHamm said:


> ATTQOTD: There will be no running this weekend.  And I am spent from a race and sick kids and do not want to run today, but am concerned that 4 short runs over two weeks is a bit extreme for a 'taper.'  Also, I am not convinced a taper is actually necessary for a 10K, but what do I know?
> 
> I will spend the weekend trying not to be irritated that friends of my husband planned a no-kids-welcome wedding over a holiday weekend, and we have to fly there.  I will also try not to be annoyed that I did not know until Sunday night that it was upscale cocktail attire, of which I had none (and I am not really sure what that term means) but now have a dress, purse, and shoes on their way to me.  I haven't had to dress up since before I had kids, and even my shoes no longer fit.  Punishment for DH will be to be required to take me to some sort of art museum in Boston.  Also, we will be seeing Solo, but that does not qualify as punishment.  He has also put a limit to the number of shoes packed, hence no running.



Good news it is not supposed to rain this weekend in Boston. That could change, but let's hope it stays sunny and 80s. I would recommend the Gardner museum for something unique. if looking for something more classic, MFA may be the way to go. Enjoy the city!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  Memorial Day 5K (for me) 10K (for Husband) - Year 4 of doing this race.  It's our favorite local race.


----------



## txdisneygrl

I'm off the whole weekend. No real plans. No memorial day race, might go see Solo. Debating going to the local Comicpalooza convention over the weekend


----------



## Capang

Cleveland Marathon made it official, Daniel Mesfun is the official winner. 
I'm not well versed in the rules of a marathon having never run one, but this seems like the right call.


----------



## BriarRabbit

Buffalo marathon on Sunday.


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> If it's not too late: just add something cheap to your cart. Oddly enough, fishing lures were the cheapest thing I found (<$2.00)


You know, my husband was just talking about how he got a fishing license and hasn't gone fishing yet. Luckily, the deal ends tonight. He said he might get some new running shoes because while I would love to get two new pairs for me, I still want to upgrade my Apple Watch too. And for some reason, money still doesn't grow on trees.

ATTQOTD: My in laws are having a family reunion with a bunch of people I have never met. They are roasting a pig and stuff. My plans are as follows: run, eat, drink, and pool time.


----------



## camaker

Capang said:


> Cleveland Marathon made it official, Daniel Mesfun is the official winner.
> I'm not well versed in the rules of a marathon having never run one, but this seems like the right call.



It was a pretty clear rule violation of the USATF rules on having a bib and wearing it visibly.  The 2nd place runner withdrew his complaint, though, which made the ruling easier on the race officials.


----------



## jmasgat

TheHamm said:


> Punishment for DH will be to be required to take me to some sort of art museum in Boston.



Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum would be my vote

As for me, Memorial Day means Gin and Tonic.  Perhaps now that I am not training for anything right now, I will run our town's Mem Day run of 4-ish miles.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD Disney:  My parents put a Mickey Mouse poster in my nursery before I was born.  Consequently, they took their Mickey obsessed son to Disneyland when I was but 2 years old.  I remember being in my stroller.  Not coincidentally, they also made the decision to not leave me with a babysitter when they finally got around to seeing Star Wars that same year and the rest as they say is history.  Eventually resulting in me running around Disneyland in Jedi robes twice and running 5 Star Wars (and counting?) themed race weekends at Disneyland and Walt Disney World.  First visit to Disney World came in 1994 right before I headed off to college.  

ATTQOTD Inspiration:  I know so many people with incredibly inspiring stories and so few of them tied to sports.  Yes, we can find inspiration through sports accomplishments, but for me most of that comes from normal people who have worked hard to find success in running more than elite superstar athletes who won the genetic lottery.  Yes, I know star athletes work extremely hard to stay in shape, but it's not the same when you're paid a lot of money to play a sport as opposed as to an average person who has to carve out the time in order to exercise.  

ATTQOTD Memorial Day Weekend:  My 5 week long celebration of Star Wars in different ways comes to an end.  It began with the Dark Side race weekend at Walt Disney World, continued with the Disneyland After Dark Star Wars party which was an insanely fun evening in which I got warned by Darth Vader that I should join him, saw Kylo Ren shake his head at me in disgust, to which I responded by brushing non existent debris off my shoulder, saw Chewbacca actually bow to me, held a real conversation with C-3PO and R2-D2, got warned by Boba Fett that he was coming for me, and culminated in Rey inviting me to join the Resistance since they could use my skills.  Yes, being in Jedi robes in Disneyland is amazing.  

A couple days later I saw my nephew in Jedi Training Academy and took him and his 16 month old brother to meet Rey and Chewbacca.  This past weekend, I went to Star Wars Night with the San Francisco Giants and the Weird Al Yankovic concert (where The Saga Begins was the encore), and will see Solo this Thursday night, and am heading to Star Wars Night with the Oakland A's on Friday.  Plus, if I like Solo, there will be more screenings of it this weekend.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Colfax 10 miler recap

This race was the farthest I have raced yet. I ran the half marathon in Disney in January but that was more for fun and characters. I had a few goals going into this.
A: submittable POT(1:56:00) for marathon weekend. I knew this was out of reach but is a goal for the year.
B: under 2 hours. Also slightly out of reach but goals.
C: based on training @DopeyBadger predicted around 2:05:00
The 10 miler is a point to point and feeds into the marathon so it was a later start which was nice. It was also a staggered start with corrals but from the corral they released 4-5 at a time every minute or so. The weather was pretty much ideal, mid 40's to start low 50's by end and mostly cloudy. The forecast called for rain in the afternoon but nothing during the run. On my drive there it was drizzling. As soon as I parked and made my way to the start it started pouring so everyone huddled under the one tent they had. Conveniently, about the time I needed to hit the bathroom one last time and head to the start it stopped and before I knew it, it was go time. 

Billy told me to go slow the first few miles and slowly ramp it up...apparently  don't listen well and went out fast but I was feeling good. Because of the staggered start I was able to get into my interval right away. The first mile went around the campus of the art college and then fed into the marathon on the wide open road. I was in my groove, going way to fast and felt good. Eventually we made our way to Mile High Stadium in mile 5. This was my second slowest mile, there was a fuel stop and running through the stadium. This was my favorite part, I felt like a true athlete being on the field. After this it went from the road to a path along the river for the rest of mile 5 and 6. This was a tad slower as it was much narrower and more congested. Then it opens up and goes back to the road through downtown. There was one hill in mile 7 that I ended up walking the last half, it was short but steep. The last 2 miles goes through the neighborhood and into the park for the finish. The last mile was defiantly the hardest, the downfall for not listening to coach and going out way to fast from the get go but I still pushed through and finished in 2:00:59. I crushed my training goal and only missed my B goal by 1 minute. am not disappointed at all and super proud of myself. This was the hardest and fastest I have gone out and I did it! My brother did the half but we never were able to meet up but he had a good run and we were actually pretty even pace wise. He's been running for a lot longer than me so even though we didn't actually run together I kept up with him pace wise. 

My biggest complaint for the race was getting back to my car. For a big race like this they don't have a direct shuttle back. They give you a bus pass and you have to take public transportation. This means walking a few blocks to the bus stop, riding the bus, then transferring to the light rail, then walking a few more blocks to your car. I don't mind public transportation but after racing I want to get to my car as fast as quick as I can. The half and full start and end in the same area so it only affects the 10 miler. If I choose to do this run again I mist likely will not do the 10 miler again because of this. I did enjoy the staggered start and less people at the start though. After I finally made my way back to car I raced home so I could get cleaned up and took a nap and then went to work all night. I highly do not recommend this but I didn't want to waste a vacation day so I struggled through the night and slept good during the day Monday. It was good to be on my feet all night but by 4 I could barely stay awake.


----------



## PrincessMickey

And for todays ATTQOTD

I'll be working most of the weekend. Because I didn't learn my lesson this week I will be running Bolder Boulder Monday morning and then will work grave yards Monday night. This was my first non fun run last year so I couldn't resist running again and didn't want to waste a vacation day. Last year I was barely trained for a 10k so I was mostly worried about finishing and didn't take in the fun of this race so I have no time goals, I just want to enjoy and partake in the fun and maybe do a jello shot or 2 along the way. 

@LSUlakes can you add this race for me, thanks
May 28 PrincessMickey - Bolder Boulder 10k (ng/na)


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Long weekend was last weekend here in Canada. We went to my aunt cottage and enjoyed the company, the view and the food. It was tapering weekend for me so one 10k slow run in the country side. I exaggerated by also hiking  the mountain but summer was calling me!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: Well I am on duty this weekend so we will be sticking around town and waiting for the duty phone to ring; MSU is a big campus!  But it should be a relaxing weekend in general.  I am most excited to get to take my first “run” in a couple months.  Really it will be a walk, but with no boot on it will feel like I am runnin!  If all goes well I will be moving towards actual running in just a few weeks.  Of course the doctor could crush all my hopes and dreams on Friday, but it is feeling better and better.


----------



## beatlecat42

Disney memories: when I was about 6, mama had a business conference in Orlando, so she brought us.  Don't remember anything of Disney, only real memory was dressing in costume for something at the hotel and me and my sister both getting sick on Halloween.  The more vivid memories came from a couple of trips we took when I was in high school.

Memorial Day: hanging out at the parents' house, hoping for nice enough weather to use the pool, and for a less crummy time than last week (yay for family drama?).  Ugh, it's been a rough go of things lately.


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> They are roasting a pig and stuff. My plans are as follows: run, eat, drink, and pool time.



It's funny that you posted this, because I was thinking about football season (I know its a ways away) and thought I should dust off the cajun microwave and put a pig in it for the first game this year. I'm not sure if whoever is cooking the pig does this or, how strange this really sounds.... but the meat from the the jaw area is the best part of the whole pig!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *This topic has been touched on a bit, but I figured its worth going into in a little more detail today. How do you know if you are staying hydrated and how do you do so? What are some signs that you are dehydrated?

ATTQOTD: I know I'm doing well in the hydration department when I'm not waking up with cotton mouth, a slight headache, and not having random cramps. These just so happen to be my signs as well... So lately even though I haven't been running much I am dealing with the headaches and dry mouth. When I try to drink more fluids during the day, I find myself having to use the restroom every 30 minutes. This is not normal for me so I think there may be something going on and since I need to probably start getting yearly health check ups with a Dr. this issue may speed up that process.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This topic has been touched on a bit, but I figured its worth going into in a little more detail today. How do you know if you are staying hydrated and how do you do so? What are some signs that you are dehydrated?



Mostly I look at the color of my urine. Surprisingly enough, it's not usually coffee-colored (since that seems to be all I drink these days). If my urine seems too dark, I double down on my water intake ... but I also just try to drink a lot of water in general.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This topic has been touched on a bit, but I figured its worth going into in a little more detail today. How do you know if you are staying hydrated and how do you do so? What are some signs that you are dehydrated?


ATTQOTD: I drink water all day, every day; only other thing I drink regularly is a cup of coffee with breakfast. So I never worry about dehydration - that just never, ever happens. On the run, I drink to thirst, which usually winds up being a good sip every half mile or so, more as dictated by thirst. That approach has served me well so far. What I need to think about more is electrolyte balance, as that gets all sorts of screwy in the extreme heat - I know when that's off by swollen fingers, headaches, feeling like I "can't recover" well from runs.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This topic has been touched on a bit, but I figured its worth going into in a little more detail today. How do you know if you are staying hydrated and how do you do so? What are some signs that you are dehydrated?


Obviously urine color is an indicator. I try to drink as much water as possible. I do not drink soda. In terms of during a run I typically don’t drink if I am running 3 miles or less. Anything above that I will have water. Long runs I may mix in Gatorade or something as well.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: I became very aware of hydration when pregnant, and I have been wondering how to better manage this running in the summer.  In a panic about last weekend's race not advertising water tables I am considering buying some sort of liquid container for running.  I also noticed I was swollen at the end, so worried about salt- hence I grabbed the chips my kids thought I won.  
Similar to the above post, I gauge daily hydration based on color of output.  




This is the only case in which I would consider coors light 'good'


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This topic has been touched on a bit, but I figured its worth going into in a little more detail today. How do you know if you are staying hydrated and how do you do so? What are some signs that you are dehydrated?



In addition to what has already been mentioned, one way to track dehydration while running in the heat is to be on the lookout for goosebumps on your legs. I learned this trick from a fellow runner during a hot race in South Africa. She asked me why I wasn't going to stop at the water stop with her and said I needed to because she could see the goosebumps on the back of my legs. Every time I feel them while running or biking in the heat, I think of her advice and grab fluids as soon as I can.


----------



## cavepig

I get headaches if I'm not hydrated enough, simple sign for me.   I drink water all day but also drinks with electrolytes as I sweat a lot so yeah try to keep that all balanced.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> It's funny that you posted this, because I was thinking about football season (I know its a ways away) and thought I should dust off the cajun microwave and put a pig in it for the first game this year. I'm not sure if whoever is cooking the pig does this or, how strange this really sounds.... but the meat from the the jaw area is the best part of the whole pig!


I had to google what a cajun microwave is! My FIL has the kid of pig roaster that cooks it on a medal rod and rotates it. We used it once a few years ago for his birthday. It's really weird to watch but fun to take pictures of. I am not a huge fan of pork, except bacon, of course. I eat it, but I prefer beef. I don't think I tried the jaw last time but everyone else was just pulling pieces off from there and the cheek talking about how good it was.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: I try to make sure I drink some water before starting, and if it is really hot I sometimes carry water even on shorter runs. Long runs I mix gatorade and water together. I know I blew it if I get a heinous headache later on. While not running, I go by urine color.


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: very timely! My DH had a massive toe/foot cramp around mile 8 of a 15k this past weekend, which I am convinced was due to dehydration. Stopped him in his tracks, although he was able to restart and still won his AG. He, of course, has since asked all his running friends about it since he’s not happy with my dehydration theory (although everyone also says the same).

For me, I know I’m dehydrated when my eyes feel dry. I had LASIK years ago, and since then, that’s been my sign that I need to drink up. Of course, this theory doesn’t work as well during allergy season.


----------



## LSUlakes

The past April we upgraded our tickets to a AP... Well it's burning a hole in my pocket so for "fun" I looked up flights and resort prices for a short weekend trip for DW and I in either July or August and found we could pull it off w/o food for less than $1,000. We have our second trip officially planned for September. Well I sent her a text saying i booked flights and room with the travel dates... Havent heard anything back yet lol. Crossing my fingers she says its not a bad deal lets really do it! Most likely not, but I think a little weekend away, just the two of us would do a lot of good. I can gaurentee she knows I was joking with the text. She may also be switching jobs soon which would end the shift work and help out a lot more for when kids start school and we have homework.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I drink a ton of water normally. But I can tell if I'm not hydrated by GI cramping. That's always my body's first indicator. I tend to drink water on a run if I'm going more than a couple miles. If I feel dehydrated I tend to eat pedialyte popsicles because Gatorade and other sports drinks make me ill.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Headaches are always the giveaway for me. I need to do better about drinking water, especially with summertime.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Urine color as others mentioned is my primary indicator.  I also get headaches when dehydrated.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Just during daily living I am never dehydrated. I drink all day long. I am also usually good about carrying water if I am going to be running longer than 3 miles, especially when it is hot. My terrible race experience was a fluke for me because usually I have to hit the porta potties a couple of times during a marathon. Chills, generally feeling "out of it", lightheaded, etc.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: The color of my pee.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  color of my urine. I’ve been doing pretty good with hydrating and electrolytes.


----------



## Dis5150

Well I think my experiment with morning running is done, at least for now. I got eaten up so badly by bugs this morning that I cut my run short just so I could get back inside (only .25 miles short but still!) The area I run in has ditches on both sides of the road that are currently filled with water. With our constant thunderstorms they haven't been drying up. I had bugs chasing me! I killed three mosquitoes as they were biting me. And gnats, ugh! I don't know how you morning people do it, lol! I looked like a crazy person running down the road, flailing my arms wildly to bat the bugs away and out of my face! And there is no where else to run as my work is almost at the end of this long road that is the only way in and out. So I have to run on that road to get anywhere. I will take the afternoon heat over the bugs any day.


----------



## LSUlakes

Disney Update: My little joke seems like it could actually happen. When she realized I was joking about a trip she said she was sad. So... Going to do a little more research, but it looks like a July trip for a long weekend may happen. Bad news is the 60 day window is already open. Looks like rope drop at HS for Slinky is our best bet. I'll update when I know its a yes or no. lol


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Well I think my experiment with morning running is done, at least for now. I got eaten up so badly by bugs this morning that I cut my run short just so I could get back inside (only .25 miles short but still!) The area I run in has ditches on both sides of the road that are currently filled with water. With our constant thunderstorms they haven't been drying up. I had bugs chasing me! I killed three mosquitoes as they were biting me. And gnats, ugh! I don't know how you morning people do it, lol!


Morning, evening, any time is Mosquito Central here in the swamplands of FL! Aaaaaand I'm quite allergic to the little suckers. How do I do it? DEET. I spray down before every run.



LSUlakes said:


> Disney Update: My little joke seems like it could actually happen. When she realized I was joking about a trip she said she was sad. So... Going to do a little more research, but it looks like a July trip for a long weekend may happen. Bad news is the 60 day window is already open. Looks like rope drop at HS for Slinky is our best bet. I'll update when I know its a yes or no. lol


Keep checking - people are reporting finding SDD FPs by checking repeatedly!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> Disney Update: My little joke seems like it could actually happen. When she realized I was joking about a trip she said she was sad. So... Going to do a little more research, but it looks like a July trip for a long weekend may happen. Bad news is the 60 day window is already open. Looks like rope drop at HS for Slinky is our best bet. I'll update when I know its a yes or no. lol


Having made a few spur of moment trips to Disneyland, I think these unplanned trips have a very different kind of fun to them.  As in a different appreciation of the magic when you weren't anticipating it.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Smilelea

ATTQOTD:
Typical weekend for us, but weather permitting, we will grill out Monday since DH is off work. 
I will run as usual on Monday - weather permitting. 
A lazy weekend to kick off the summer sounds perfect to me! 

ATTQOTD: Urine color. I have found that I do a much better job of staying hydrated at work (desk job and always have something sitting at arms length) than I do at home. It's definitely something I've got to do better with this summer since training will continue.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I am quite bad at judging hydration in my everyday life. It happens that mid-afternoon I am in a meeting and feel my tongue sticking and my gum itching just to realize that I drank zero since breakfast (always a cup of coffee and a glass of milk). So, pre-races, I have to *count*. I setup my cups and bottles at work and have post-it with target finish time. And for this weekend Challenge, I already have a detailed hydration plan (the 10AM drink, the 2PM applesauce, the bottle next to the bed, etc). During the run, I drink at every station, alternating electrolyte drinks and water.


----------



## Miranda

Hydration is something I am super bad at.  I mostly drink coffee and that's about it.   A couple months ago I knew I needed to get better at it during my HM training.  I just hate to drink plain water so much and I've gotten super tired of my refillable bottle with Crystal Light drops in it.  It's not that I really dislike plain water... I drink it just fine while I'm exercising, like I will down a 32 oz bottle during an Orangetheory class.  Just for some reason I have a hard time making myself drink it a lot of the time outside of exercise.  I'll fill up a mug and then it will sit there untouched.  But I really like the flavored fizzy waters that they sell at Walmart, especially the Key Lime one.  It's like 68 cents for a 1-ish liter bottle.  Unfortunately, I never shop at Walmart.  But then I realized, I drive past a Walmart to/from my dog agility class on Sunday mornings so now it is my thing on our way home from class to stop there and stock up on a bunch of bottles for the week.  I still probably don't drink as much water as I should but I am certainly drinking more than I was!

Hydration when I'm running I am ok at!  I carry a handheld bottle on longer/warmer races and take cups at the water stops, usually 1-2 water and a gatorade if they have it.  When my handheld runs out, I ask to fill it from their coolers.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

My trick with hydration is that I reach a point where I just don't want to drink any more water, especially in the summer months.  My biggest key is urine color and have learned that when it starts to get too dark, rehydrate immediately.  It's easier for me to stay hydrated on solo visits since I don't feel like I'm slowing down anybody else when I stop to refill a water bottle.  In the parks, I usually drink propel or something if only because Anaheim or Orlando tap water grows real old real fast especially when it isn't anywhere near cold water.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the long weekend coming up (Memorial Day) does anyone have any special plans? If you are off of work Monday, do you take advantage of it to do a run you normally would not be able to do on a Monday?
> 
> ATTQOTD: We have plans this weekend which are going to make running difficult and Monday DW is working, so I may get the kiddos on the BoB for a little run around the lakes on campus. Havent looked at the weather yet this morning, but I think we are expecting a lot of rain, and perhaps a tropical system of some sort. Off the the weather web site for model runs!



I will be running and riding each day this weekend if the weather allows for it.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This topic has been touched on a bit, but I figured its worth going into in a little more detail today. How do you know if you are staying hydrated and how do you do so? What are some signs that you are dehydrated?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I know I'm doing well in the hydration department when I'm not waking up with cotton mouth, a slight headache, and not having random cramps. These just so happen to be my signs as well... So lately even though I haven't been running much I am dealing with the headaches and dry mouth. When I try to drink more fluids during the day, I find myself having to use the restroom every 30 minutes. This is not normal for me so I think there may be something going on and since I need to probably start getting yearly health check ups with a Dr. this issue may speed up that process.



It’s all about the pee color.  I go for a slight hint of yellow.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Disney Update: My little joke seems like it could actually happen. When she realized I was joking about a trip she said she was sad. So... Going to do a little more research, but it looks like a July trip for a long weekend may happen. Bad news is the 60 day window is already open. Looks like rope drop at HS for Slinky is our best bet. I'll update when I know its a yes or no. lol



I got Slinky today for Opening Day, so keep checking!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I got Slinky today for Opening Day, so keep checking!


Yep they have been releasing more.


----------



## JulieODC

We are headed to NH for the long weekend - looking forward to relaxing, kayaking, and a long run in my favorite rail trail. I need to get that long run in and decide whether I feel up to the 10 miler I’m registered for on June 3. The Lyme symptoms are getting better - but still not 100%.

Hydration is my weakness - I’m terrible and trying to be better, esp now with the temp changes. I get headaches and migraines, and have even gotten to the point of dizziness, etc.


----------



## McNs

LSUlakes said:


> Disney Update: My little joke seems like it could actually happen. When she realized I was joking about a trip she said she was sad. So... Going to do a little more research, but it looks like a July trip for a long weekend may happen. Bad news is the 60 day window is already open. Looks like rope drop at HS for Slinky is our best bet. I'll update when I know its a yes or no. lol


One of the things that keeps me sane as a parent is the weekend or two a year for just Mrs McN and I. Sometimes it is just a staycation in the city, other tines we have escaped to Australia(3 hr flight). WDW would be perfect, even with sub optimal FP!


----------



## FFigawi

McNs said:


> One of the things that keeps me sane as a parent is the weekend or two a year for just Mrs McN and I. *Sometimes it is just a starvation in the city*, other tines we have escaped to Australia(3 hr flight). WDW would be perfect, even with sub optimal FP!



Starvation in the city doesn't sound like much fun to me


----------



## Dis5150

PrincessV said:


> I spray down before every run.



Do you spray your face too? Those things were driving me batty, buzzing my face, in my eyes, up my nose, ugggghhhh!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How many different devices have you used to track your runs over the years?

ATTQOTD: I'm on my 4th device. I first started out using my phone to track distance, then I think my first watch was the Forerunner 410, then the 620 (stopped working), and finally the 235. I really like this one and I have to avoid looking at the new shinny toys that they keep coming out with because.... well I like new toys.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different devices have you used to track your runs over the years?



2-3
First was my old phone, then my Garmin FR10. I occasionally track on my current phone (although mapmyrun was drunk this am), so I dont know if that counts.
And I'll be picking up a vivoactive 3 at some point in June (unless there's a really good memorial day sale). So that will be official #3.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: 2 (if you count a series of Timex Ironman dumb watches as 1) and my current Garmin FR 235. I'm a low tech guy, despite working in a high tech job.

Complaint about the weather: In the south, we've started our new season of 'Steam' that goes from May to November. T+D of 140 at 7:00 AM.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I am on my 4th.   Phone at first when I had no clue about gps watches.  A Forerunner 305 (used it until I sweated the noise and vibration dead).  A Forerunner 920Xt (handed down to my son), and now on a Fenix 3 HR (which is, by far, my favorite).


----------



## kbenson13

I'm a frequent lurker but may try to start posting more frequently if I can!

ATTQOTD: 3--I first used the Nike app on my iPhone.  Then I got an apple watch from my girlfriend for Christmas and I started using the Nike app on that as well.  But since I like listening to a specific playlist on my phone, I was taking both the phone and the watch on my runs.  (BTW, the Nike App on the phone and the one on the watch frequently do not synch up (i.e. I start a run on the phone and the watch doesn't recognize and display it all the time) which is super frustrating and disappointing).  I finally decided I needed a dedicated running watch with better GPS and more data capability so I got my first Garmin (a Vivoactive 3).  But I have years of runs and accomplishments in my Nike app and I hate losing that progress.  And I only just got the Apple watch 5 months ago...  So I have strapped my Garmin on my right arm and I've been using all three devices at once....


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Just 2, although I'm going to switch to a 3rd soon-ish.  I used RunKeeper on my phone for all of my training in 2015 for Tink and the race itself, then after I got back I treated myself to a Garmin 220.  I still use that now 3 years later, but the battery life is getting pretty crappy.  I mentioned in my writeup of my HM last weekend that this is the second HM in a row where the low battery warnings started around mile 9-10.  I'm going to upgrade to the 645, probably save myself $50 and get it without music, because I have my phone with me all the time for music.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: 2, Garmin Forerunner 220 and now the Garmin Forerunner 235. I really, really, really want the Garmin fenix 5...but it is a bit above my budget right now.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I think I am on my third. Used the Nike app first, then Garmin forerunner 225, and now using Garmin vivoactive 3. Loving my latest Garmin. Didn’t realize how heavy and massive my 225 was until I switched. 

Yesterday’s question: Pretty much what everyone else said about checking urine color and drinking water

Memorial Day weekend plans: Don’t have any concrete plans. We will actually be avoiding our neighborhood pool. It just opened back up for the season last weekend and it’s going to be slammed. Hopefully going to see Solo!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: 3ish. An old fitbit that didnt display any numbers, just dots, my phone (2 apps map my run and Samsung health), and my fitbit charge 2. Not a fan at all of the fitbits but both I've gotten have been free and I cant argue with free. If I were to stop taking vacations I could afford to spend some money on a good tracker, but I like vacations.


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Do you spray your face too? Those things were driving me batty, buzzing my face, in my eyes, up my nose, ugggghhhh!


I don't, but I can't say as they've ever bothered me up there! The key here seems to be to just keep moving... you can find me at the marathon 8-minute cycle traffic signal flailing about to keep mosquitoes from landing on me, lol!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different devices have you used to track your runs over the years?


ATTQOT: Hmm... I've only ever used Runkeeper as the long-term keeper of all data, but I've used multiple other things to _collect_ the data that goes into Runkeeper. Runkeeper and iSmoothRun apps on my phone. Timex Ironman GPS watch for a while. Then a Garmin 10 that I still use occasionally. That's it, really.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Complaint about the weather: In the south, we've started our new season of 'Steam' that goes from May to November. T+D of 140 at 7:00 AM.


Yep, I hear ya. Sunrise run this morning felt mighty muggy, albeit with a nice sea breeze. T+D was "only" 146, though. Downright balmy.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: 2 - my phone and now my Garmin 235. Prefer the garmin


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different devices have you used to track your runs over the years?


2? My phone and Apple Watch.


----------



## LSUlakes

kbenson13 said:


> I'm a frequent lurker but may try to start posting more frequently if I can!
> 
> ATTQOTD: 3--I first used the Nike app on my iPhone.  Then I got an apple watch from my girlfriend for Christmas and I started using the Nike app on that as well.  But since I like listening to a specific playlist on my phone, I was taking both the phone and the watch on my runs.  (BTW, the Nike App on the phone and the one on the watch frequently do not synch up (i.e. I start a run on the phone and the watch doesn't recognize and display it all the time) which is super frustrating and disappointing).  I finally decided I needed a dedicated running watch with better GPS and more data capability so I got my first Garmin (a Vivoactive 3).  But I have years of runs and accomplishments in my Nike app and I hate losing that progress.  And I only just got the Apple watch 5 months ago...  So I have strapped my Garmin on my right arm and I've been using all three devices at once....



Welcome to the thread officially then!


----------



## LSUlakes

For the last weekend of May we have the following folks with races:

26 - @rootbeerkid  - Medina Half Marathon (1:55:00 / N/A)
26 - @KSellers88  - Run Across Georgia (NG / NA)
26 - @flav  - Ottawa 5k (24:50 / N/A)
26 - flav - Ottawa 10k (54:50 / N/A)
26 - @PaDisneyCouple  (Mr) - Wineglass Glassfest 8k (45:00 / N/A)
27 - flav - Ottawa Half Marathon (2:25:00 / N/A)
27 - @BikeFan  - Alexandria Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
28 - @Disney at Heart - Georgia Peach Jam Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
28 - @PrincessMickey  - Bolder Boulder 10k (NG / N/A)

Good luck this weekend runners! If you would like to revise your goal or if someone else would like me to add a race to the list this weekend, just let me know.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm probably running a race this weekend, but not definitely, so if I end up doing it, I'll report back after and it can be added to the list then.


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: I gotta be on device 4 or so. Really started tracking with my Nike+ — remember those? There was a pod that went into your shoe, a tracker that hooked into your iPod? Loved it! Then a couple of basic GPS watching, inc the Garmin 15. Current using the Garmin 235, which I love. Funny thing is I got the Apple Watch for Christmas, wear it daily except for when running. Haven’t figured how to make the AW do the same things as the 235.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different devices have you used to track your runs over the years?



I'm on my 4th device.  I started with the Walkmeter app on iPhone and when things started getting serious I moved to the Forerunner 220.  When the Forerunner 235 came out with the wrist based HR, my wife got me one for Christmas and I used it until Labor Day last year when I upgraded to my current Forerunner 935 thinking I'd need the additional battery life for an ultra I had planned..  The 935 is far and away my favorite of the set, even though I don't use most of its multi-sport features.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: 4th. First was old school pedometer that went around my neck. Super inaccurate but I was being cheap, lol. Then my phone using Runkeeper, then Garmin 110 (I think?) and currently have a Garmin Vivoactive 1. I would love to get the Vivoactive 3 but DH's tolerance level is very low right now for more running stuff! (Just bought a Orangemud HydraQuiver single barrel off a facebook group for $40!)


----------



## Chaitali

I'm on my 3rd.  I started out with Runkeeper on my phone.  Then I switched to the Garmin 220 since I wanted something more accurate.  After a couple years I switched again to the Garmin 235 because I wanted something with a built in heart rate monitor.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: 1 if you don’t count phone upgrades... I use the Nike Run App on my iPhone. I want to have the phone with me to be able to call, take pictures and occasionally to listen to something... So I don’t want to add another device in top of it. If I ever do, I’ll definitely take suggestions from this thread!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different devices have you used to track your runs over the years?



I'm on number 4 but I also use some concurrently.  I had a ForeRunner 305 and then I got a 910XT for my birthday.  I still have that watch.  I also went and got VivoActive HR which I replaced with a VivoActive 3 which I still have.  My daily wearer is the VivoActive 3 which I also use for most runs, bikes, and swims.  I use the 910XT for multi-sport and occasionally for runs.

I am planning to get a Garmin Edge Explore 820 for the bike at some point and that will be number 5.

Before the 305 I would go back and plot out my run using Microsoft Streets & Trips so I guess you can squint real hard and call my computer my first device but I don't.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: I guess the answer is 3? When I started, I was running away from zombies using the ZombiesRun app on my phone (still do) and I've been wearing a Fitbit for years, longer than I've been running. I'm currently on the Fitbit Blaze, which isn't available anymore but has been chugging along for 2 years. Just had to replace the watch band but the electronics are still going strong, and this design actually makes it easy to replace the band, compared with the ...4... previous Fitbits I've gone through.

When it was really clear that I was serious about the running though, I started looking at GPS watches. My husband "gave" me a Garmin 735xt for my birthday last year, except slightly early so it was on my running birthday (and also because I wanted it to wear while running in England, where my phone tracking wasn't going to work well because of a lack of data signal). He likes it because the Garmin live tracking lets him see if I've finished my run and have just forgotten to IM him that I'm back at the house. (I run in the mornings, after he's left for work.) I like it because, well, GPS watch.

I admit the Fenix 5S is really tempting, but I've only had this one a year so I will simply drool from a distance. As it is, I'm wearing the Garmin on the right wrist and the Fitbit on the left. If I were to get the Fenix I'd probably want to wear it more often (I only wear the 735 while running) and that would mean wanting to switch the Fitbit to something smaller ...like the Alta HR...

I may like gadgets in general.

On the plus side, it was really easy to sync my Garmin runs automatically. I had been keeping everything in Runkeeper up until I got the Garmin, but then I switched to Strava and loaded everything in there. (Everything still gets loaded into Runkeeper too as a backup.)


----------



## jmasgat

3 for me.  First was a MapmyRun/Timex Ironman combo.  The watch was great when I was working on my Galloway-esque transition to all-running since I could do intervals.  Next was the Garmin 305 and currently a 310XT which I have had for a few years. I never get the newest model because I don't really need/use the ever-increasing feature set that they throw on devices, and the "soon to be superseded models" are generally better bargains.

When my clunky, but functional, 310 goes, I would look at a 235 or Vivoactive (or their successors).


----------



## Goofed98

4 devices for me.  Started off with Endomondo on the blackberry, then a Garmin 305, on to a Gramin 920xt when I started doing tris, and currently on a Fenix 3 that I picked up super cheap on criagslist.

The $100 off on a fenix 5 is taunting me right now, but I actually love my scosche optical HRM, and so I can't justify the money for just a smaller profile.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different devices have you used to track your runs over the years?



Not so many running years, so 2.  
Pre-running I used map my run to map my walks, and did not love it.  DH got me a fitbit, which was slightly better.  I started using Runkeeper when I started running and find it OK, but irritiating that it has data that I cannot export easily.  This is also a major complaint with the upgraded Charge2.  I like the run tracking better with with the phone app than the watch, so I run with both.  Also, I take my phone everywhere for my safety and because I am paranoid daycare will call with some emergency and I will not know for an hour.  When the band went on my fitbit last month I seriously considered a Garmin Vivioactive3 as I think it would probably be better for getting data I am not sure I need.  I will wait until the battery stops holding a charge and probably jump to garmin then.


----------



## cavepig

2 types of devices  - iphones   & Garmin watches that are bascially the same model (forerunner 10 & 15 nothing fancy).


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different devices have you used to track your runs over the years?



Four devices in 13 years. Timex Ironman stopwatch -> Garmin 305 -> Garmin 910 -> Garmin 920. I'm not counting my Apple watch because while I do sometimes use it for runs, I never run without my Garmin.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: 6; C25k active app, Nike runclub app, excel, garmin forerunner 220/garmin connect app, strava, wall calendar.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I've only ever had two devices - a Motorola Motoactv watch which was fine but started getting glitchy, followed by a basic TomTom GPS watch, which I'm still using.  As long as my watch gives me time and distance, I'm fine.  I really don't pay attention to any of the other numbers.  I manually upload the data to my log on runningahead.com, and the watch automatically uploads all outdoor (non-treadmill) runs to Strava.


----------



## JBinORL

Oh boy....

Started with the Nike+ iPod system thing, with the pod in my shoe. Then, in order...Garmin 305, Garmin 210, Garmin Vivoactive, Garmin 235, Garmin 935 (current watch)


----------



## TheHamm

Taper question:  My understanding is that the idea is to rest the legs before race day.  So, if one's legs are shot after the last LR, do you run through it and think they will heal up in time?  Or do fewer runs?  My runs this week have been slogs.  I'm not sure I can bring myself to do tomorrow's run, and I wonder if it is actually not beneficial as my calves are still achy.  Thoughts?


----------



## BikeFan

TheHamm said:


> Taper question:  My understanding is that the idea is to rest the legs before race day.  So, if one's legs are shot after the last LR, do you run through it and think they will heal up in time?  Or do fewer runs?  My runs this week have been slogs.  I'm not sure I can bring myself to do tomorrow's run, and I wonder if it is actually not beneficial as my calves are still achy.  Thoughts?



When's your race and how far is it?  

If your legs are achy because they're tired from your increased training load, it may or may not be a good idea to run tomorrow, depending on a number of factors.  If your legs are achy because you have an injury, or are close to one, rest is always the best answer.


----------



## cavepig

FFigawi said:


> Timex Ironman stopwatch


 Oh I used to have a stopwatch I totally forgot, I don't remember if I used it much because coach had one he used in track & cross country on us so I think I just used it for fun.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Five, if I am counting correctly: Nike+ foot pod, Phone, Apple Watch, Garmin Swim, & Fitbit Charge 2. Currently I use my Apple Watch and Runkeeper while I run. I used to also start my Fitbit, but now I just let it auto track. After my run, I export the file from Runkeeper and import it into Strava. Then I put those numbers into my personal spreadsheet, I check off my run on my printed out training plan, and I jot down some notes about my run in my Believe Training Journal.


----------



## FFigawi

For people running blind or otherwise wanting to adjust their Garmin to the exact mile markers during a race, there's a new Garmin app out which does the math for you.

https://apps.garmin.com/en-US/apps/6a30651b-ca67-41a5-96dc-60634983fc93


----------



## JulieODC

When I first started, I used my phone to track runs - but switched to a Garmin and have been using that for over a year. I only use it for running.

I also bought a 2nd Garmin to wear all day to track steps and heart rate. This replaced my Fitbit - and I like being able to track everything in a single app.


----------



## TheHamm

BikeFan said:


> When's your race and how far is it?
> 
> If your legs are achy because they're tired from your increased training load, it may or may not be a good idea to run tomorrow, depending on a number of factors.  If your legs are achy because you have an injury, or are close to one, rest is always the best answer.



My legs are sore due to increased miles and attacking some new hills. Based on where it aches, I think the hill was a large contributor. My plan was to run <3 Tu, Th, & F this week and next before a more flat 10k in a week and a half. The Tu & Th runs were some of the slowest in the last year, and my legs don’t feel any better than they did at the beginning of the week. So it is not clear to me I am resting (the point of a taper?) if I am trying to run and keep my heart rate up. Is this a point where if I don’t have it I don’t have it or are there gains to be made in the next week I would miss out on if I just bike instead?


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different devices have you used to track your runs over the years?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm on my 4th device. I first started out using my phone to track distance, then I think my first watch was the Forerunner 410, then the 620 (stopped working), and finally the 235. I really like this one and I have to avoid looking at the new shinny toys that they keep coming out with because.... well I like new toys.



I have been using RunKeeper since I started in 2014.  It works for me so I keep using it.  




kbenson13 said:


> I'm a frequent lurker but may try to start posting more frequently if I can!
> 
> ATTQOTD: 3--I first used the Nike app on my iPhone.  Then I got an apple watch from my girlfriend for Christmas and I started using the Nike app on that as well.  But since I like listening to a specific playlist on my phone, I was taking both the phone and the watch on my runs.  (BTW, the Nike App on the phone and the one on the watch frequently do not synch up (i.e. I start a run on the phone and the watch doesn't recognize and display it all the time) which is super frustrating and disappointing).  I finally decided I needed a dedicated running watch with better GPS and more data capability so I got my first Garmin (a Vivoactive 3).  But I have years of runs and accomplishments in my Nike app and I hate losing that progress.  And I only just got the Apple watch 5 months ago...  So I have strapped my Garmin on my right arm and I've been using all three devices at once....


Welcome!



LSUlakes said:


> For the last weekend of May we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 26 - @rootbeerkid  - Medina Half Marathon (1:55:00 / N/A)
> 26 - @KSellers88  - Run Across Georgia (NG / NA)
> 26 - @flav  - Ottawa 5k (24:50 / N/A)
> 26 - flav - Ottawa 10k (54:50 / N/A)
> 26 - @PaDisneyCouple  (Mr) - Wineglass Glassfest 8k (45:00 / N/A)
> 27 - flav - Ottawa Half Marathon (2:25:00 / N/A)
> 27 - @BikeFan  - Alexandria Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 28 - @Disney at Heart - Georgia Peach Jam Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 28 - @PrincessMickey  - Bolder Boulder 10k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Good luck this weekend runners! If you would like to revise your goal or if someone else would like me to add a race to the list this weekend, just let me know.



Good luck everyone. 



TheHamm said:


> Taper question:  My understanding is that the idea is to rest the legs before race day.  So, if one's legs are shot after the last LR, do you run through it and think they will heal up in time?  Or do fewer runs?  My runs this week have been slogs.  I'm not sure I can bring myself to do tomorrow's run, and I wonder if it is actually not beneficial as my calves are still achy.  Thoughts?





TheHamm said:


> My legs are sore due to increased miles and attacking some new hills. Based on where it aches, I think the hill was a large contributor. My plan was to run <3 Tu, Th, & F this week and next before a more flat 10k in a week and a half. The Tu & Th runs were some of the slowest in the last year, and my legs don’t feel any better than they did at the beginning of the week. So it is not clear to me I am resting (the point of a taper?) if I am trying to run and keep my heart rate up. Is this a point where if I don’t have it I don’t have it or are there gains to be made in the next week I would miss out on if I just bike instead?



If your calves are sore and you have the ability to ride your bike, I would ride on the next couple of scheduled runs to keep the cardio going and in a few days go back to easy runs until your race.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## camaker

TheHamm said:


> My legs are sore due to increased miles and attacking some new hills. Based on where it aches, I think the hill was a large contributor. My plan was to run <3 Tu, Th, & F this week and next before a more flat 10k in a week and a half. The Tu & Th runs were some of the slowest in the last year, and my legs don’t feel any better than they did at the beginning of the week. So it is not clear to me I am resting (the point of a taper?) if I am trying to run and keep my heart rate up. Is this a point where if I don’t have it I don’t have it or are there gains to be made in the next week I would miss out on if I just bike instead?



Have you tried stretching and foam rolling your calves?  That might help work out some of the soreness. If that doesn’t help, the bike or elliptical would probably be a good option. What kind of plan are you following?  Two weeks sounds like an awful lot of taper for a 10k.


----------



## Baloo in MI

TheHamm said:


> ATTQOTD: I became very aware of hydration when pregnant, and I have been wondering how to better manage this running in the summer.  In a panic about last weekend's race not advertising water tables I am considering buying some sort of liquid container for running.  I also noticed I was swollen at the end, so worried about salt- hence I grabbed the chips my kids thought I won.
> Similar to the above post, I gauge daily hydration based on color of output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only case in which I would consider coors light 'good'



Michigan Bluff Aide Station!  That is the Western States 100!  Did you run it?  This is a “maybe someday dream race for me”.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATYQOTD: Dehydration signs for me are swelling of my hands/fingers, headache, goosebumps and I stop needing to pee/stop sweating much.  I really notice it if I am doing a poor hydrating job during a long run, as I tend to be a pretty heavy sweater - sorry if TMI!

ATTQOTD: I am many things, but I am not a tech guy!  In all my years of running I have only used one gps type device; my phone using the strava app.  I like to run by feel and generally only look at results after running so Strava on my phone works well.  One down fall has been during really long runs or races using my phone for strava and music/podcasts wears down the battery.  So I have gone to carryng a charger, but when I plug it in sometimes Strava stops and I don’t notice until the end of the run or race.  Maybe it is actually time to break down and get a running watch; nay, I won’t.

Good luck to everyone running this weekend!


----------



## TheHamm

Baloo in MI said:


> Michigan Bluff Aide Station!  That is the Western States 100!  Did you run it?  This is a “maybe someday dream race for me”.


I did not run it, a 10 mile race would be an endurance race for me!  I saw a version of this in a brewery bathroom, with the labels crossed out with tape and their brews listed under it.


----------



## BikeFan

TheHamm said:


> My legs are sore due to increased miles and attacking some new hills. Based on where it aches, I think the hill was a large contributor. My plan was to run <3 Tu, Th, & F this week and next before a more flat 10k in a week and a half. The Tu & Th runs were some of the slowest in the last year, and my legs don’t feel any better than they did at the beginning of the week. So it is not clear to me I am resting (the point of a taper?) if I am trying to run and keep my heart rate up. Is this a point where if I don’t have it I don’t have it or are there gains to be made in the next week I would miss out on if I just bike instead?



Bike riding is good, but it sounds like you may be pushing too hard on your runs.  The vast majority of my runs (80%+), I'm focused on keeping my heart rate down, not up.  The majority of runners would benefit from more miles, but at a slower pace.


----------



## sylkai

Well, since we've talked so much about hydration this week, my new hydration pack arrived this morning before I went out for my run and so I was very excited to load it up and take it out for a test spin with me. I got the Hydraquiver Double Barrel (ordered through Amazon because free two day shipping) after seeing someone with the Single Barrel during the Dark Side 10k. (I'd been eyeing them before that, to be fair.)

I have two other bladder-style hydration packs (a Camelbak and an Osprey) but I've been struggling because both have been chafing about midway down my back during long runs. It's a new thing in the past 6 months or so, but frustrating all the same, and I find myself taking them out less because of it. I've been able to get away with that over the winter, but the temperatures are starting to creep up again and - haha - I'm pretty sure I bonked HARD during my last long run because of dehydration. (It was supposed to be 14 miles, I did 13.1 and had to walk by the end of it ...and nearly passed out, so let's not do that again.)

This rides pretty high on my back - the pack stops well above my bra strap - and the straps under my arm were a little concerning when I was just wearing it around the house before heading out for my run. Once out, though, it settled in just fine and was really pretty comfortable. No signs of chafing, including under the arms, at least at this distance. I loaded the water bottles but didn't drink from them this run because I haven't gotten them washed yet (and I normally don't drink on a 5miler anyway). They feel a little awkward to get in and out but that is probably a combination of a new movement style and the holsters needing to be broken in a little bit. There's a nice storage area that runs the length of the pack for things like my phone or keys or whatever, although I think it would have to be pretty thin to be comfortable, and pockets for gels or chews on the shoulders.

It'll get put through its paces this weekend for sure, because it's supposed to warm up considerably by Monday and my running schedule is 7mi tomorrow (4 tempo), 7 Sunday, and 11 Monday (with 4 @ tempo to finish). If it chafes, I'm gonna find out.


----------



## Miranda

sylkai said:


> Well, since we've talked so much about hydration this week, my new hydration pack arrived this morning before I went out for my run and so I was very excited to load it up and take it out for a test spin with me. I got the Hydraquiver Double Barrel (ordered through Amazon because free two day shipping) after seeing someone with the Single Barrel during the Dark Side 10k. (I'd been eyeing them before that, to be fair.)
> 
> I have two other bladder-style hydration packs (a Camelbak and an Osprey) but I've been struggling because both have been chafing about midway down my back during long runs. It's a new thing in the past 6 months or so, but frustrating all the same, and I find myself taking them out less because of it. I've been able to get away with that over the winter, but the temperatures are starting to creep up again and - haha - I'm pretty sure I bonked HARD during my last long run because of dehydration. (It was supposed to be 14 miles, I did 13.1 and had to walk by the end of it ...and nearly passed out, so let's not do that again.)
> 
> This rides pretty high on my back - the pack stops well above my bra strap - and the straps under my arm were a little concerning when I was just wearing it around the house before heading out for my run. Once out, though, it settled in just fine and was really pretty comfortable. No signs of chafing, including under the arms, at least at this distance. I loaded the water bottles but didn't drink from them this run because I haven't gotten them washed yet (and I normally don't drink on a 5miler anyway). They feel a little awkward to get in and out but that is probably a combination of a new movement style and the holsters needing to be broken in a little bit. There's a nice storage area that runs the length of the pack for things like my phone or keys or whatever, although I think it would have to be pretty thin to be comfortable, and pockets for gels or chews on the shoulders.
> 
> It'll get put through its paces this weekend for sure, because it's supposed to warm up considerably by Monday and my running schedule is 7mi tomorrow (4 tempo), 7 Sunday, and 11 Monday (with 4 @ tempo to finish). If it chafes, I'm gonna find out.


A few of us use the Orangemud packs in this thread.  Personally, I have a Double Barrel I have never worn and am going to sell and a Single Barrel that I love how it rides, but it chafes me terribly right at the armpits.  I got some suggestions of the other packs to try.  I hope it works for you!  I really wanted it to work for me.  Maybe my arms and chest are just too fat and it will ride better if I lose some pudge there.


----------



## sylkai

Miranda said:


> A few of us use the Orangemud packs in this thread.  Personally, I have a Double Barrel I have never worn and am going to sell and a Single Barrel that I love how it rides, but it chafes me terribly right at the armpits.  I got some suggestions of the other packs to try.  I hope it works for you!  I really wanted it to work for me.  Maybe my arms and chest are just too fat and it will ride better if I lose some pudge there.


My fingers are crossed this works for me! I can't for the life of me figure out why the other two I have started chafing so badly on my back after a year+ of being fine, but I need something. I tried a number of different belt-styles and ...belts aren't well designed for women with curves. I couldn't get anything to stay and be bounce-free where I wanted it.

Thankfully REI's return policy is very generous.


----------



## Sailormoon2

FFigawi said:


> She asked me why I wasn't going to stop at the water stop with her and said I needed to because she could see the goosebumps on the back of my legs.


I'm a little behind in posting this, but as it happens to me quite frequently, I'm wondering what the science is behind correlating goose bumps with hydration? I drink a ton of water through my daily life, and while running, yet experience this often, so now I'm intrigued.


----------



## flav

Cool fact: The runDisney clear plastic bag they give for bag check is very useful for any other races’ bag check... And a real ice breaker for any other runner that has been to runDisney, is planning to go to runDisney or is dreaming of runDisney!
Hi to everyone who said hello!


----------



## FFigawi

Sailormoon2 said:


> I'm a little behind in posting this, but as it happens to me quite frequently, I'm wondering what the science is behind correlating goose bumps with hydration? I drink a ton of water through my daily life, and while running, yet experience this often, so now I'm intrigued.



No clue, but it seems to be true


----------



## McNs

Devices:

Various wrist watches with stopwatch feature
Nike+ foot pod and sportband - didn't work terribly well and died within the warranty period.







First GPS was a Garmin FR405, died after 2 years
Replaced with a FR220, tracked around 3,500km of running. Excellent watch but wanted something that could track more than just runs
Got a Garmin Fenix 5 and absolutely love it. I got the one that also has a metal band so it doesn't look like a fitness watch. It's smart enough with notifications etc, and the battery life is awesome. GPS isn't as accurate as the FR220 but everything else is superb






Everything goes in to Garmin Connect and this also feeds Strava and Smashrun. I had a spreadsheet which went from 2006 - 2015.


----------



## Sanchez

Had a great experience at the Miami Tri last weekend. As this is a running thread I won't recount the details but will say that it was my first event in a monsoon. Heavy rain and wind led to a low visibility swim and a harrowing bike ride on an elevated/exposed causeway. I am developing a better tapering and pre race week routine. Short and fast workouts seem to get me primed for race day. On Sunday morning I felt great.

One the device question . . . bad news. I had a fairly serious bike crash yesterday and am sitting here with most of my left side bandaged up and in serious pain. Was forced into a giant pothole. My helmet is destroyed but luckily no concussion or broken bones. My road bike escaped relatively unscathed. Bontrager has a helmet replacement program so I will be able to replace at little to no cost. My Garmin Forerunner 230 was destroyed.

It has served me well and had a good bit of life left. However, I could not use it in the water and have been looking for a replacement. I think that Forerunner 735 is the best multi-sport option. It will be nice to eliminate the heart monitor strap.

It will take a few days to come to grips with a revamped summer schedule. We are headed for NYC Wednesday and I had planned a NYRR 5 mile race in Central Park on Saturday. That is out. My next tri in mid June is likely out as well.


----------



## camaker

Sanchez said:


> Had a great experience at the Miami Tri last weekend. As this is a running thread I won't recount the details but will say that it was my first event in a monsoon. Heavy rain and wind led to a low visibility swim and a harrowing bike ride on an elevated/exposed causeway. I am developing a better tapering and pre race week routine. Short and fast workouts seem to get me primed for race day. On Sunday morning I felt great.
> 
> One the device question . . . bad news. I had a fairly serious bike crash yesterday and am sitting here with most of my left side bandaged up and in serious pain. Was forced into a giant pothole. My helmet is destroyed but luckily no concussion or broken bones. My road bike escaped relatively unscathed. Bontrager has a helmet replacement program so I will be able to replace at little to no cost. My Garmin Forerunner 230 was destroyed.
> 
> It has served me well and had a good bit of life left. However, I could not use it in the water and have been looking for a replacement. I think that Forerunner 735 is the best multi-sport option. It will be nice to eliminate the heart monitor strap.
> 
> It will take a few days to come to grips with a revamped summer schedule. We are headed for NYC Wednesday and I had planned a NYRR 5 mile race in Central Park on Saturday. That is out. My next tri in mid June is likely out as well.



Sorry to hear about your crash. Hope it heals up quickly and you can get back out there soon. Depending on what you plan to use the 735 for, make sure it has the battery life you need. I was debating between the 735 and 935 last year, planning to run an ultra. The much shorter battery life of the 735 led me to go with the 935. I can’t speak for the 735, but I upgraded from a 235 to the 935 and it has been a very nice step up in every way.


----------



## tidefan

Just got an Apple Watch 3.  Before that, I would just find my run distance online using MapMyRun.com and kept my time by an old manual Timex Ironman Watch and entering times into the LFconnect app that came with my old Lifetime fitness membership.

I refuse to run with my phone ( can’t deal with it in my pocket as I run), so I wanted something I could have to track my runs this year as I’ve been starting to get ready for the full in January (which will be my first).  Since we have a number of Apple products, I went with the Apple Watch 3 and 3 runs in, it seems to be great!

My 3rd run with it was Friday, going about 3.7 miles between the Wilderness Lodge and Forr Wilderness!


----------



## SarahDisney

Sorry to hear about the crash, @Sanchez - but I'm glad you don't have any broken bones. I hope you have an easy and speedy recovery!

Guys ... I just won my age group at a race.
I mean, there were only three people in my age group. And I was kinda slow. But ... I got a trophy. Go me!


----------



## SheHulk

@Sanchez I'm so glad the helmet got damaged instead of your head! Keep your chin up and I hope you have lots of Advil available.

Edited to add:
On the device question I ran with the Nike + phone app for many many years. Before that I used a stopwatch and entered my runs manually into the Nike running website. Finally I got an entry level Garmin watch (Forerunner 35) because it was cheap. I like having HR information but it keeps telling me my VO2 Max sucks which is information I could do without, given that I don't really have a way to increase it besides maybe losing weight.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

SarahDisney said:


> Guys ... I just won my age group at a race.
> I mean, there were only three people in my age group. And I was kinda slow. But ... I got a trophy. Go me!



Congrats!

You didn't ask for it, but my advice is just skip the "there were only three people in my age group" part of the explanation. You beat the 100,000 people in your age group who didn't run.

Hope you're posting a pic of the trophy!


----------



## SarahDisney

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You didn't ask for it, but my advice is just skip the "there were only three people in my age group" part of the explanation. You beat the 100,000 people in your age group who didn't run.
> 
> Hope you're posting a pic of the trophy!



Thanks for the advice - it's much appreciated! I did beat everyone who stayed home because of the rain ... so that's pretty impressive.

I will post a short recap in a little bit and will include a picture of the trophy. It's very trophy-like.


----------



## jmasgat

Sanchez said:


> I had a fairly serious bike crash yesterday and am sitting here with most of my left side bandaged up and in serious pain.



Sorry to hear this. I (flashback to my own bike accident) feel your pain.  And if it involves the ribs, yuck.  Hope you heal quickly, and yeah on the helmet doing its job. I guess on the (minor) bright side....new gear!


----------



## avondale

With all the talking about running watches, can anyone compare the Garmin Forerunner 235 and Vivoactive 3?

The Garmin website has a nice comparison tool, and they look relatively similar.  

I've got a FR 235 right now.  I've had it for almost 2 years and overall I have been very happy with it.  Why am I thinking about a change?

I've had the FR 235 for almost 2 years, so I don't necessarily mind spending again.  Getting a bit of an itch for a new device.  

The FR 235 only has gadgety-looking colors.  The Vivoactive 3 just coming out with the white band + rose gold version actually looks pretty nice. I could potentially choose a normal-looking face and look professional.  (Probably not but it's an option!)

Vivoactive 3 is a bit smaller and lighter than the FR 235.
I run and play a lot of tennis. I have a free app from the Garmin community to track the tennis, which I assume will likely work with the Vivoactive 3.  Any significant differences in terms of HR tracking quality?  GPS quality?

I was thinking about a Fenix 5-something, but even the smallest version is still larger and heavier than the FR 235, not to mention a big bump in cost.  I don't think I really need the extra Fenix 5 features, like mapping.

The nicest-looking fitness watch that I ever had was a Basis, if anyone remembers them.  They were around for a year or so - I got asked all the time if my Basis was an Apple watch.  But then they kind of died out.  No GPS or running features, so going to the FR 235 was a good thing for me and my running, but definitely a downgrade in looks.

Anyway, input would be nice.  Thanks!


----------



## SarahDisney

*"Race" Recap - L'Chaim 5K*
(The "race" is in quotes because this is really more of a community event than a race, but ... they give it trophies, so I count it as a race.)

I did this race last year, but I wasn't sure if I was going to do it again this year - I wanted to wait and see what the weather story was. Well, the weather forecast was rain, but then I saw the shirt and really liked it, so I decided to register. And I can't help but think that this was a higher power putting me in the right place at the right time.

My plan was to take this race easy (Coach @DopeyBadger had me running it at my easy interval pace). I went too fast at first (especially because I was having a hard time hearing my Garmin alerts over the rain), but settled in. As I was on one of my walk breaks, a woman started talking to me (first about my pacing, then about my skirt), and as we fell into conversation, I started walking with her when she walked and running with her when she ran. She was a newer runner, having just started running consistently recently, and her usual MO was to run a little, then take a walk break - but nothing really structured. I talked about doing my 60/30 run/walk intervals, and eventually we started doing those intervals together. We ended up run/walking the rest of the race, and we were both really focused on getting her through her first 5K. We finished feeling good in *42:11*, and I was so proud of my new friend for making it to the end!
I went into this race not really expecting anything, and it ended up being a really great experience because I was able to help someone else reach a goal.

And then I got a text with my results ... first in my age group. I stuck around for the awards ceremony (after eating a banana and some ice cream) and got this thing:

And then I went home. Because I was wet and cold and I needed to be warm and dry.

I wasn't sure how I'd feel running in the rain, but it wasn't too horrible, other than the wet shoes. I did learn one major lesson. They don't have bag check, so I didn't bring a change of clothing, despite the bad weather. Next year if the weather is bad I should just bring a change of clothing and leave it in the coat room (because the pre/post race stuff is in my synagogue) or something. I'm not worried about people stealing my stuff, and I really should not have been walking around in my wet clothing.


----------



## AFwifelife

I'm back! We are finally settled in our new house and survived 6 days with the kids at Disney.  Really excited to get back to running and ready to ramp up training.


----------



## Bree

Sanchez said:


> Had a great experience at the Miami Tri last weekend. As this is a running thread I won't recount the details but will say that it was my first event in a monsoon. Heavy rain and wind led to a low visibility swim and a harrowing bike ride on an elevated/exposed causeway. I am developing a better tapering and pre race week routine. Short and fast workouts seem to get me primed for race day. On Sunday morning I felt great.
> 
> One the device question . . . bad news. I had a fairly serious bike crash yesterday and am sitting here with most of my left side bandaged up and in serious pain. Was forced into a giant pothole. My helmet is destroyed but luckily no concussion or broken bones. My road bike escaped relatively unscathed. Bontrager has a helmet replacement program so I will be able to replace at little to no cost. My Garmin Forerunner 230 was destroyed.
> 
> It has served me well and had a good bit of life left. However, I could not use it in the water and have been looking for a replacement. I think that Forerunner 735 is the best multi-sport option. It will be nice to eliminate the heart monitor strap.
> 
> It will take a few days to come to grips with a revamped summer schedule. We are headed for NYC Wednesday and I had planned a NYRR 5 mile race in Central Park on Saturday. That is out. My next tri in mid June is likely out as well.



OMG!  I’m glad your helmet did it’s job and that you didn’t break anything!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Congrats @SarahDisney!  Cool trophy!

So, the boot came off yesterday and today I did a 4.5 mile power hike and the results...  My ankle is sore and swelled a little, but not too bad.  Certainly no running yet, but I can walk on it.  I will tone down the distance a bit and also tone down the “speed”.  I am excited to have gotten outside with running shoes on!  I waited until mid-day so I could get a good sweat going, about 90 this afternoon.  All in all, I am calling it a success.  I need to make my new mantra - “Patience Baloo, don’t be stupid!”

I hope everyone’s races have gone well!  Please share; I am living vicariously through you all!


----------



## lilmc

PrincessMickey said:


> And for todays ATTQOTD
> 
> I'll be working most of the weekend. Because I didn't learn my lesson this week I will be running Bolder Boulder Monday morning and then will work grave yards Monday night. This was my first non fun run last year so I couldn't resist running again and didn't want to waste a vacation day. Last year I was barely trained for a 10k so I was mostly worried about finishing and didn't take in the fun of this race so I have no time goals, I just want to enjoy and partake in the fun and maybe do a jello shot or 2 along the way.
> 
> @LSUlakes can you add this race for me, thanks
> May 28 PrincessMickey - Bolder Boulder 10k (ng/na)



I’ll be skipping BB10k this year, but I’m volunteering as a course marshal on mile 4 - I’ll ring a cow bell for you


----------



## beatlecat42

dehydration: same as everyone else, headaches/urine (color and smell...aka, if I can smell it, I'm not having enough water...).  Also, if my lips start feeling dry/chapped -- that one sometimes hits before the headaches.

devices: first started with some old (free!) pedometer on vacations a bunch of years ago...but since signing up for races and taking this seriously, it's been my Fitbit One (happily a luddite on this one, I like it better than the wrist-worn newer ones) and MapMyRun.  And a notebook.

Good luck to everyone racing this weekend, and fingers crossed this new week is a major improvement on the last 2.


----------



## PrincessMickey

lilmc said:


> I’ll be skipping BB10k this year, but I’m volunteering as a course marshal on mile 4 - I’ll ring a cow bell for you



That’s cool you’re volunteering. I’m in one of the later waves but maybe I’ll see you. I almost didn’t run this year because I work later but it was a lot of fun last year and my brother and sis in law will be running/walking too so I couldn’t pass it up.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Quick recap of the Mnt Sports Festival 5k in Asheville, NC.  I usually don’t sign up for 5K races unless it’s a charity I really want to support (or Disney!), but my beach mini-break was canceled due to rain and DH and DS15 were running.  This was the second event in a 4- race challenge sponsored by the big area hospital where you get points for participating, finish time, etc against your generation and winners get up to $250 (Generation X representing here!). DH is a decent AG runner, plus on the younger side of his generation, so he’s got a shot at the $, as does DS (who does not really run outside of soccer, which is a shame b/c he’s fast). Anyway, flat course which is always a plus here, but boring and very muddy! I’m usually a Galloway runner for distance, but for 5Ks I use a 30 sec push run, 30 sec easier run. Finished in just over 29, pretty good time for me, 4th in the 40-49 AG. DH was also 4th, but DS was 1st in his with 23:45. His award? A frisbee. Not the fancy type, but the Oriental Trading type that orthodontist offices give out by the dozens at festivals. Seriously?! Has to be one of the cheapest races ever (although the registration fee was not, and did not include a shirt). One and done for all three of us. Interesting to see how we are doing in the generation series this week.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Peach Jam half 2018 (near Atlanta) is in the books! Alberto didn’t cancel it. Yay!  It starts on a track and goes out on a man-made greenway that has some paved trail and the rest boardwalk over swampland. Earlier in the week we received an email that it was in a flood plain, but it wouldn’t be called until time to toe the line. Luckily, the rain yesterday was light, so it didn’t flood, and while it was raining constantly this morning, it was a sprinkle rather than a deluge. 
@LSUlakes  Result: 2:29:10 and third place in my age group.
 The Happy Snail!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Our race recap:

We ran the Memorial Day 5K (for me) and 10K (for my husband). It was like 95% humidity as Sunday the whole area of the state was being drenched by the outer bands of Alberto.  My course went well but the 2nd half of the 10K course was washed out in parts according to my husband thanks to the rain,.  He was so drenched in humidity after the race, he didn't want to stay for awards (he placed 3rd in his age group) and had to wring out his shirt before getting in the car before the hour drive home.  

For my lack of training, I finished strong and with energy left over.  My husband was slow for him (1:02 10K) but considering the humidity, not a bad race!  

I do wish people would follow the rules such as no dogs on the course or not having a wheelchair runner start in the middle the corral.  That just seemed unsafe.


----------



## flav

Disney at Heart said:


> The Happy Snail!


That is what I want to be when I grow up...

Edit: I am already in my 40s but want to keep having fun running, there is a limit to go faster and faster.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congrats @SarahDisney that is an awesome trophy!


----------



## flav

*Ottawa Race Weekend Recap*

This year over 33k runners and 200k spectators participated in the biggest multi-distance race event in Canada.

The Ottawa Race Weekend hosts two International Amateur Athletic Federation (IAAF) Gold label events: the Scotiabank Ottawa Marathon and the Ottawa 10K.

*Where to stay*
Most hotels downtown Ottawa were partners with the organization and had a two nights stay requirement. Because of that, we choose to be 3km away, to park the car and to taxi/Uber for the weekend. I had planned to eat in the room kitchenette on Saturday anyway. And some nice runners offered me a lift to the half Sunday morning!

*Expo*
Well organized. Every runner was receiving shirts and bibs in a red string backpack. So they were recognizable everywhere in town.

Vendors included all brands of shoes, watches, apparel and many local products and races. No running skirts with pockets though.

*Common for all races*
I would describe the theme of the weekend as “Very Canadian “.

Shirts and medals for all distances featured a maple leaf The color of the shirts and the size/spinning of the medals varied.

The courses were pretty much flat the entire way. All departed in the same area and had the same 3k finish around the Rideau Canal. That means that the half-marathoners met the full marathoners towards the end.

The supporters were EVERYWHERE along the courses. The medical staff and patrols were also continuously present. Super energy, thanks to all!

The food given at the end included a bagel, a protein bar, a banana, ketchup chips and a juice box. There was beer coupons attached to my bib but I did not use them.

Photo package are available for purchase.

Fortunately, the forecasted thunderstorms never happened and the weather was ideal for running over the entire weekend with mostly grey skies, relatively low humidity and cool temperatures.

And, personally, I did the warmup and cool down routines that we so conveniently discussed in this thread for all my races!

*Challenges*
Two challenges were offered:

The Voyageur Challenge (like a Canadian explorer in his canoe with a traditional knitted belt): 5k+10k+halfMarathon

The Lumberjack Challenge (like a lumberjack going in Canadian woods with his axe and checkered shirt): 2k+5k+10k+Marathon

The price of a Challenge equalled the sum of its parts but provided some extras: A long sleeve tech shirt, a medal, separate bag check, opened corral choice, bragging rights and multiple fun occasions.

I choose to run the Voyageur Challenge so my medal is a canoe paddle. Here are my swag and bling:



*5k*

I arrived early to familiarize myself with the surroundings. I witnessed the start of the 2k full of families. I saw many arriving by bike and checking them in/out. I found real bathrooms and air conditioning in the Ottawa City Hall (super important when running a challenge). I checked-in my stuff for the next race.

I was going to push that race so, after my warmup, I took place in the first corral. And at 4PM, I ran my race!

PR at 00:24:52.8

It was my first officially timed 5k race without my DD10 so I had based my goal on my Nike App best 5k was (24:51) but that doesn’t take tangents into account. For equal comparison my Nike App now tells me that I crushed this and my new unofficial best 5k is 24:45. So it is a real PR and I am so so proud of it! I am in the 9% overall, 4% women and 3% age category. What a great confidence and self-image boost!

*10k*
During the two hours between the races, I had to get my medal, pickup the provided food, take a few pictures, get my bag, wash-up and change clothes in the bathroom, drink, eat, stretch, charge my phone (just in case), rest, check my bag and warmup.

My goal was also to push that race so I got behind the 50min bunny in the second corral. There was a bit of crowding at the beginning and I got a few elbows but the all came with (Very Canadian) apologies.

I got into the rhythm and everything was going peachy until I fell during the 5th km. I did not get hurt and continued running right away but, the rhythm was broken, I slowly ate into my buffer and finished in 00:56:58.2. I have to learn from this and find a “recovery from when something goes wrong “ strategy.

*Half*
New morning, new race day!

I was already getting alerts that one my friend running the marathon had started and was doing well. That set a positive mood.

My goal for the half was to run a conservative pace and have fun... I wanted to leave the weekend happy. Had I wanted to run that one fast, I would not have registered to a challenge.

So I lined up behind Ruben the 2h10 continuous pace bunny and talked with my fourth corral neighbour Wonder Woman.

I followed that bunny for half the race, walking the water and electrolyte stations and catching-up when needed. The mid-race fruits, chews and sponges stations put some distance between us as planned.

I took the time to take a few pictures when it was nice, to high five some kids, to read the supporters signs and by the time we merged with the marathoners, I had a smile that I kept until the end.

@LSUlakes thanks for updating my goal/results:

26 - flav - Ottawa 5k (24:5x / 24:53)PR
26 - flav - Ottawa 10k (54:50 / 56:59)
27 - flav - Ottawa Half Marathon (2:25:00 / 2:15:20)PR

Overall Challenge placement is in the first third overall and the first fifth women and age category wise.

*The next morning*
I woke up Monday morning and assessed soreness, energy and satisfaction levels. I asked myself... Could I go slowly run a Marathon now with the proper training? Well, yes. So Dopey is not out of the question one day, oups.


----------



## Princess KP

flav said:


> *Ottawa Race Weekend Recap*
> 
> This year over 33k runners and 200k spectators participated in the biggest multi-distance race event in Canada.
> 
> The Ottawa Race Weekend hosts two International Amateur Athletic Federation (IAAF) Gold label events: the Scotiabank Ottawa Marathon and the Ottawa 10K.
> 
> *Where to stay*
> Most hotels downtown Ottawa were partners with the organization and had a two nights stay requirement. Because of that, we choose to be 3km away, to park the car and to taxi/Uber for the weekend. I had planned to eat in the room kitchenette on Saturday anyway. And some nice runners offered me a lift to the half Sunday morning!
> 
> *Expo*
> Well organized. Every runner was receiving shirts and bibs in a red string backpack. So they were recognizable everywhere in town.
> 
> Vendors included all brands of shoes, watches, apparel and many local products and races. No running skirts with pockets though.
> 
> *Common for all races*
> I would describe the theme of the weekend as “Very Canadian “.
> 
> Shirts and medals for all distances featured a maple leaf The color of the shirts and the size/spinning of the medals varied.
> 
> The courses were pretty much flat the entire way. All departed in the same area and had the same 3k finish around the Rideau Canal. That means that the half-marathoners met the full marathoners towards the end.
> 
> The supporters were EVERYWHERE along the courses. The medical staff and patrols were also continuously present. Super energy, thanks to all!
> 
> The food given at the end included a bagel, a protein bar, a banana, ketchup chips and a juice box. There was beer coupons attached to my bib but I did not use them.
> 
> Photo package are available for purchase.
> 
> Fortunately, the forecasted thunderstorms never happened and the weather was ideal for running over the entire weekend with mostly grey skies, relatively low humidity and cool temperatures.
> 
> And, personally, I did the warmup and cool down routines that we so conveniently discussed in this thread for all my races!
> 
> *Challenges*
> Two challenges were offered:
> 
> The Voyageur Challenge (like a Canadian explorer in his canoe with a traditional knitted belt): 5k+10k+halfMarathon
> 
> The Lumberjack Challenge (like a lumberjack going in Canadian woods with his axe and checkered shirt): 2k+5k+10k+Marathon
> 
> The price of a Challenge equalled the sum of its parts but provided some extras: A long sleeve tech shirt, a medal, separate bag check, opened corral choice, bragging rights and multiple fun occasions.
> 
> I choose to run the Voyageur Challenge so my medal is a canoe paddle. Here are my swag and bling:
> 
> View attachment 325577
> 
> *5k*
> 
> I arrived early to familiarize myself with the surroundings. I witnessed the start of the 2k full of families. I saw many arriving by bike and checking them in/out. I found real bathrooms and air conditioning in the Ottawa City Hall (super important when running a challenge). I checked-in my stuff for the next race.
> 
> I was going to push that race so, after my warmup, I took place in the first corral. And at 4PM, I ran my race!
> 
> PR at 00:24:52.8
> 
> It was my first officially timed 5k race without my DD10 so I had based my goal on my Nike App best 5k was (24:51) but that doesn’t take tangents into account. For equal comparison my Nike App now tells me that I crushed this and my new unofficial best 5k is 24:45. So it is a real PR and I am so so proud of it! I am in the 9% overall, 4% women and 3% age category. What a great confidence and self-image boost!
> 
> *10k*
> During the two hours between the races, I had to get my medal, pickup the provided food, take a few pictures, get my bag, wash-up and change clothes in the bathroom, drink, eat, stretch, charge my phone (just in case), rest, check my bag and warmup.
> 
> My goal was also to push that race so I got behind the 50min bunny in the second corral. There was a bit of crowding at the beginning and I got a few elbows but the all came with (Very Canadian) apologies.
> 
> I got into the rhythm and everything was going peachy until I fell during the 5th km. I did not get hurt and continued running right away but, the rhythm was broken, I slowly ate into my buffer and finished in 00:56:58.2. I have to learn from this and find a “recovery from when something goes wrong “ strategy.
> 
> *Half*
> New morning, new race day!
> 
> I was already getting alerts that one my friend running the marathon had started and was doing well. That set a positive mood.
> 
> My goal for the half was to run a conservative pace and have fun... I wanted to leave the weekend happy. Had I wanted to run that one fast, I would not have registered to a challenge.
> 
> So I lined up behind Ruben the 2h10 continuous pace bunny and talked with my fourth corral neighbour Wonder Woman.
> 
> I followed that bunny for half the race, walking the water and electrolyte stations and catching-up when needed. The mid-race fruits, chews and sponges stations put some distance between us as planned.
> 
> I took the time to take a few pictures when it was nice, to high five some kids, to read the supporters signs and by the time we merged with the marathoners, I had a smile that I kept until the end.
> 
> @LSUlakes thanks for updating my goal/results:
> 
> 26 - flav - Ottawa 5k (24:5x / 24:53)PR
> 26 - flav - Ottawa 10k (54:50 / 56:59)
> 27 - flav - Ottawa Half Marathon (2:25:00 / 2:15:20)PR
> 
> Overall Challenge placement is in the first third overall and the first fifth women and age category wise.
> 
> *The next morning*
> I woke up Monday morning and assessed soreness, energy and satisfaction levels. I asked myself... Could I go slowly run a Marathon now with the proper training? Well, yes. So Dopey is not out of the question one day, oups.


Congratulations on your PRs!! Love your challenge medal! May have to consider doing it next year!


----------



## Waiting2goback

flav said:


> *Ottawa Race Weekend Recap*
> 
> This year over 33k runners and 200k spectators participated in the biggest multi-distance race event in Canada.
> 
> The Ottawa Race Weekend hosts two International Amateur Athletic Federation (IAAF) Gold label events: the Scotiabank Ottawa Marathon and the Ottawa 10K.
> 
> *Where to stay*
> Most hotels downtown Ottawa were partners with the organization and had a two nights stay requirement. Because of that, we choose to be 3km away, to park the car and to taxi/Uber for the weekend. I had planned to eat in the room kitchenette on Saturday anyway. And some nice runners offered me a lift to the half Sunday morning!
> 
> *Expo*
> Well organized. Every runner was receiving shirts and bibs in a red string backpack. So they were recognizable everywhere in town.
> 
> Vendors included all brands of shoes, watches, apparel and many local products and races. No running skirts with pockets though.
> 
> *Common for all races*
> I would describe the theme of the weekend as “Very Canadian “.
> 
> Shirts and medals for all distances featured a maple leaf The color of the shirts and the size/spinning of the medals varied.
> 
> The courses were pretty much flat the entire way. All departed in the same area and had the same 3k finish around the Rideau Canal. That means that the half-marathoners met the full marathoners towards the end.
> 
> The supporters were EVERYWHERE along the courses. The medical staff and patrols were also continuously present. Super energy, thanks to all!
> 
> The food given at the end included a bagel, a protein bar, a banana, ketchup chips and a juice box. There was beer coupons attached to my bib but I did not use them.
> 
> Photo package are available for purchase.
> 
> Fortunately, the forecasted thunderstorms never happened and the weather was ideal for running over the entire weekend with mostly grey skies, relatively low humidity and cool temperatures.
> 
> And, personally, I did the warmup and cool down routines that we so conveniently discussed in this thread for all my races!
> 
> *Challenges*
> Two challenges were offered:
> 
> The Voyageur Challenge (like a Canadian explorer in his canoe with a traditional knitted belt): 5k+10k+halfMarathon
> 
> The Lumberjack Challenge (like a lumberjack going in Canadian woods with his axe and checkered shirt): 2k+5k+10k+Marathon
> 
> The price of a Challenge equalled the sum of its parts but provided some extras: A long sleeve tech shirt, a medal, separate bag check, opened corral choice, bragging rights and multiple fun occasions.
> 
> I choose to run the Voyageur Challenge so my medal is a canoe paddle. Here are my swag and bling:
> 
> View attachment 325577
> 
> *5k*
> 
> I arrived early to familiarize myself with the surroundings. I witnessed the start of the 2k full of families. I saw many arriving by bike and checking them in/out. I found real bathrooms and air conditioning in the Ottawa City Hall (super important when running a challenge). I checked-in my stuff for the next race.
> 
> I was going to push that race so, after my warmup, I took place in the first corral. And at 4PM, I ran my race!
> 
> PR at 00:24:52.8
> 
> It was my first officially timed 5k race without my DD10 so I had based my goal on my Nike App best 5k was (24:51) but that doesn’t take tangents into account. For equal comparison my Nike App now tells me that I crushed this and my new unofficial best 5k is 24:45. So it is a real PR and I am so so proud of it! I am in the 9% overall, 4% women and 3% age category. What a great confidence and self-image boost!
> 
> *10k*
> During the two hours between the races, I had to get my medal, pickup the provided food, take a few pictures, get my bag, wash-up and change clothes in the bathroom, drink, eat, stretch, charge my phone (just in case), rest, check my bag and warmup.
> 
> My goal was also to push that race so I got behind the 50min bunny in the second corral. There was a bit of crowding at the beginning and I got a few elbows but the all came with (Very Canadian) apologies.
> 
> I got into the rhythm and everything was going peachy until I fell during the 5th km. I did not get hurt and continued running right away but, the rhythm was broken, I slowly ate into my buffer and finished in 00:56:58.2. I have to learn from this and find a “recovery from when something goes wrong “ strategy.
> 
> *Half*
> New morning, new race day!
> 
> I was already getting alerts that one my friend running the marathon had started and was doing well. That set a positive mood.
> 
> My goal for the half was to run a conservative pace and have fun... I wanted to leave the weekend happy. Had I wanted to run that one fast, I would not have registered to a challenge.
> 
> So I lined up behind Ruben the 2h10 continuous pace bunny and talked with my fourth corral neighbour Wonder Woman.
> 
> I followed that bunny for half the race, walking the water and electrolyte stations and catching-up when needed. The mid-race fruits, chews and sponges stations put some distance between us as planned.
> 
> I took the time to take a few pictures when it was nice, to high five some kids, to read the supporters signs and by the time we merged with the marathoners, I had a smile that I kept until the end.
> 
> @LSUlakes thanks for updating my goal/results:
> 
> 26 - flav - Ottawa 5k (24:5x / 24:53)PR
> 26 - flav - Ottawa 10k (54:50 / 56:59)
> 27 - flav - Ottawa Half Marathon (2:25:00 / 2:15:20)PR
> 
> Overall Challenge placement is in the first third overall and the first fifth women and age category wise.
> 
> *The next morning*
> I woke up Monday morning and assessed soreness, energy and satisfaction levels. I asked myself... Could I go slowly run a Marathon now with the proper training? Well, yes. So Dopey is not out of the question one day, oups.


Those are some nice shirts.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Sailormoon2

flav said:


> PR at 00:24:52.8


Fantastic!!!



flav said:


> I slowly ate into my buffer and finished in 00:56:58.2.


Still an awesome time. IMO!



flav said:


> Overall Challenge placement is in the first third overall and the first fifth women and age category wise


Well done 



flav said:


> Could I go slowly run a Marathon now with the proper training? Well, yes. So Dopey is not out of the question one day, oups.


YES!! DO IT!!

This was my hometown race so I'm glad you enjoyed the experience - of course you could be from Ottawa too


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Picking up from last weeks question of the day a bit. When running a race do you let the GPS pick up each mile, or manually hit the lap button when you cross a mile marker?

ATTQOTD: I always let the watch do it, but I have a friend that does the other method which I found interesting. The idea is if you have a goal and each mile needs to be under a certain time you can track it a bit more accurately by using the course markers. It seems like a solid idea as most races run a little over the distance my GPS gives, the only down side would be to remember to do it or not to overlook the mile marker.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Picking up from last weeks question of the day a bit. When running a race do you let the GPS pick up each mile, or manually hit the lap button when you cross a mile marker?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I always let the watch do it, but I have a friend that does the other method which I found interesting. The idea is if you have a goal and each mile needs to be under a certain time you can track it a bit more accurately by using the course markers. It seems like a solid idea as most races run a little over the distance my GPS gives, the only down side would be to remember to do it or not to overlook the mile marker.


I let the watch do it.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Picking up from last weeks question of the day a bit. When running a race do you let the GPS pick up each mile, or manually hit the lap button when you cross a mile marker?


ATTQOTD: Both... and neither?! I let my phone's app run on its own - I even start it a little before I cross the start mat. I don't use that to track my pace during a race, only to get the basic info into the app - later I'll edit it to add my real time. But if I'm racing for time, I'll wear a basic digital watch and use the chrono function, and I'll wear a pace band on the same wrist with the times I want to hit at each mile. So still no using a lap button, but I do check my time at each "lap" if that makes sense.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Picking up from last weeks question of the day a bit. When running a race do you let the GPS pick up each mile, or manually hit the lap button when you cross a mile marker?



Let the GPS Watch do it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I do it manually. To me, it's too confusing when the watch doesn't agree with the course. I'm used to manually marking laps after years (well decades) with the Timex Ironman.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I used to do it manually until I got confused at the Chevron Houston marathon, where they have K markers as well as Mile markers.  I really thought the first mile marker was really really early....oops.

I have used the Race Screen @FFigawi mentioned last week when I had a time goal for the marathon, since it would calculate est finishing time, and it really works best with you hitting the lap button at the mile marker.

Lately, i have just let the watch do its thing every mile.   The half series that is in Houston is notorious for the mile markers being off and they never put up a Mile 13 banner, so hitting the button at the mile markers really did not help.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I always let my watch do it. I am very bad at even seeing mile markers so I can't imagine how messed up my time would be if my watch didn't do it for me!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I just let the watch do it.  I am not that invested in being THAT accurate, and also I often miss the mile markers.


----------



## Chaitali

I let the watch do it.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I let the watch do it. Sometimes I also try to look down at my watch when I see the mile markers and make a mental note (which I then write down) so that I have a record, but more often than not I miss a mile marker, so I dont really do that so often.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I also just let my watch do it's thing. I do look at it during races, but I try not to mess with it too much and just enjoy the race. I would probably mess up something trying to do the lap at mile markers!


----------



## Wendy98

Leaving for WDW tomorrow...Has anyone attempted running at BLT/Contemporary?  It has been awhile since I've stayed here and I don't recall much runnable land.  Most likely will do the treadmill...


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> Picking up from last weeks question of the day a bit. When running a race do you let the GPS pick up each mile, or manually hit the lap button when you cross a mile marker?


GPS!! There is no way I would remember to hit the button with any consistency!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I let the watch do it.  Even with the intention of doing it manually, I'll forget a mile or two then feel all messed up.


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: I’ve always let the watch do it, but doing it manually is something I need to consider!

I ran the Mnts to Main St half in Greenville SC about 10 days ago, was shooting for a PR, but according to my Garmin, the course was .25 miles long and my time was about 2 min more than expected. If I had been paying attention to their mile markers, I would have pushed accordingly to hit that time goal. (Yes, I know it’s impossible to run a perfect 13.1, hitting all the tangents, but this was 80% a straight course down a paved trail. .25 miles is excessive. I was not the only person questioning the distance.)


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
I used to just let the watch do it, but ever since Chicago, I have tried to remember to change it and lap it manually.  Chicago and city races or races with tunnels, don’t pick up GPS, correctly and it throws everything off! I think I had a mile or two in under 5 minutes?!?! 
I also used a data screen (Race Screen) on my Garmin for my last marathon that shows current pace (averaged by however many seconds you want it to), average pace for whole race, HR, Distance, maybe cadence, and estimated finish based on average pace. When you lap it, it adjust the distance shown to the closest mile, and adjusts the estimated finish. (Actual distance is still kept, but not shown on this screen.) I think this worked great for my marathon. I could see my estimated finish continue to come down - based on my racing strategy, and I didn’t freak out over how much extra I was running - or how far off I was at each mile. 
Maybe this is the same thing @FFigawi and @gjramsey mentioned - I missed that info.


----------



## KSellers88

Wendy98 said:


> Leaving for WDW tomorrow...Has anyone attempted running at BLT/Contemporary?  It has been awhile since I've stayed here and I don't recall much runnable land.  Most likely will do the treadmill...



I ran there after the Princess half this year. The "running track" is basically a big figure 8 around each building and is on the sidewalks shared by people not running. It got a little chaotic at times with people walking around taking pictures and construction workers, but was not horrible. The path is not even one mile long, so if it is a longer run I'd stick to the treadmill.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I let the watch do it, because I'd be guaranteed to miss a marker.

Edited to add: My Run Across Georgia recap is up here if anyone cares to read it. We got incredibly lucky with the weather and did not get rained on at all. Amazing experience!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I am with everyone else who said they would probably miss a mile marker. I just let my watch do the work.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I don't wear a watch, so I just run Strava.  Most of our local races are ocean/bay/river front and can get pretty windy, so we either lose a few markers here and there, or they decide to just not even set any up along the course.  It's nice to have something telling me distance in those instances.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Picking up from last weeks question of the day a bit. When running a race do you let the GPS pick up each mile, or manually hit the lap button when you cross a mile marker?



I normally let the watch do its thing, mostly because I never run the exact pace needed to hit a time goal. If I want to go sub-4, for example, I'll run 8:50-8:55 instead of 9:07 to give myself a bit of a buffer. Assuming one runs an extra 0.2 miles due to weaving, missed tangents, etc., the pace required to go sub-4 is really 9:05. Why not skip all the math and run 8:55 to give yourself plenty of cushion? I'm looking forward to more experimentation with Race Screen because I think it's pretty useful if the mile markers are in the correct location and you need to hit a very specific time goal. Sure would've made our lives easier when running Comrades, where the markers are in km and they indicate how many are left, not how many have been run.


----------



## TheHamm

Wendy98 said:


> Leaving for WDW tomorrow...Has anyone attempted running at BLT/Contemporary?  It has been awhile since I've stayed here and I don't recall much runnable land.  Most likely will do the treadmill...



There is not a lot of space.  
I would suggest sticking to the treadmill in its air conditioned glory.  If you desire running with swamp bugs you could take the boat to Ft. Wilderness and get a longer path in- I think it was closer to a 3 mile loop.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Add me to the crowd letting the watch do the work.  I do check the watch versus the mile markers at regular intervals to see how far off it is and to see if that gap is remaining relatively constant or is continuing to diverge.  I also use the @FFigawi method of pacing, although maybe not quite as much cushion as he uses.  For a sub-2:00/4:00 effort, I'll typically look to hit ~9:00/mile.


----------



## SheHulk

Wendy98 said:


> Leaving for WDW tomorrow...Has anyone attempted running at BLT/Contemporary?  It has been awhile since I've stayed here and I don't recall much runnable land.  Most likely will do the treadmill...


I stayed here marathon weekend and granted I only needed to run a little 2 mile shakeout but I ran around and around the buildings and pools. That’s their official running trail. I’m sure someone has a link to the map but it’s figure 8s around the buildings.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: I do an excellent job of missing all the mile markers, so I let the watch do its thing and know that chances are good the watch will claim I am running long and set my pace goals accordingly.

I once saw a description of GPS as a dog on a 30 ft leash that you're bringing along with you. Something I remember every time a course distance doesn't match up with what I expected. (Unless it's short. Looking at you, Death Valley Half.)


----------



## cavepig

I let the watch do the work.   Sure I'm always hitting splits before markers but otherwise I might forget or messup trying to do it myself.  The last time I did manual laps on just a regular Timex watch was the 2016 marathon part of Dopey, I don't think I missed any even being sick though.  I was debating if I should do manual laps come my marathon, but I kind of like seeing how off I am at the end.


----------



## JulieODC

The watch does all the work! Most races, I’m pretty spot on. I was .2 off on my recent half though (human error - had technical difficulties at the start), and it drives me crazy that it didn’t register 13.1 for the purposes of PRs in the Garmin app!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I let my Nike App GPS run. I leave the volume on so I can typically ear “x km/mile ran” and see how far I am to the marker for that distance. I adjust my pace accordingly. 

Looking at my pace is probably the distraction that caused me to fall on my 10k last weekend... So I cannot really recommend it 

On that note as well, my friend who was running the marathon missed his goal by 3 minutes because he forgot to build that buffer into his pace.


----------



## flav

JulieODC said:


> The watch does all the work! Most races, I’m pretty spot on. I was .2 off on my recent half though (human error - had technical difficulties at the start), and it drives me crazy that it didn’t register 13.1 for the purposes of PRs in the Garmin app!


That or forgetting to stop it at the end... Vividly remember my phone telling me that I was at 23km (say 14.5 miles) on the Disney bus back from my first half... To this day it is officially my longest distance in the app


----------



## cburnett11

FFigawi said:


> I'm looking forward to more experimentation with Race Screen



Thanks for posting about this Garmin "data field".  I've downloaded and plan to play around with it a bit.  It looks promising.


----------



## sylkai

flav said:


> That or forgetting to stop it at the end... Vividly remember my phone telling me that I was at 23km (say 14.5 miles) on the Disney bus back from my first half... To this day it is officially my longest distance in the app


There's a pretty obvious way to fix that. *whistles innocently*


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  I don’t wear a watch, but just let my Nike Run app run.


----------



## KevM

Wendy98 said:


> Leaving for WDW tomorrow...Has anyone attempted running at BLT/Contemporary?  It has been awhile since I've stayed here and I don't recall much runnable land.  Most likely will do the treadmill...



As others have said, one lap is about .8 miles around the buildings.  I used to add onto the run by running down to MK.  I haven’t stayed at CR since the MK Security was moved out, so not sure if it’s still possible


----------



## LSUlakes

For some unknown reason today, DVC became something I thought I should look into today. When that free DVD shows up in the mail my DW may kill me for having the thought lol. We've talked about renting points, but we are always to late. We also both said it would be a crazy purchase. I'd put it at about 5% chance of actually happening. lol


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> For some unknown reason today, DVC became something I thought I should look into today. When that free DVD shows up in the mail my DW may kill me for having the thought lol. We've talked about renting points, but we are always to late. We also both said it would be a crazy purchase. I'd put it at about 5% chance of actually happening. lol


We thought we were crazy when we first looked into it  Took us about 4 years, but we ended up DVC owners this past summer. At the very least you get your Disney fix watching the DVC dvd.


----------



## Keels

I know there was a discussion about sunglasses a little bit ago - I'm a BIG fan of Goodr! - but I wanted to share another set to check out ... Ro-Sham-Bo Shades! They started as a baby sunglass company, but just put out a line of adult glasses.

The cool thing? They're rubber and COMPLETELY flexible. And, on top of that, they float! 

https://www.roshambobaby.com/collections/adult

They're polarized and only cost $30. Definitely recommend these bad boys, especially if you're like me and just constantly are tossing your sunnies into a purse or bag or on the floorboard of your car because you are #TheWorst.


----------



## xjillianpaige

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Picking up from last weeks question of the day a bit. When running a race do you let the GPS pick up each mile, or manually hit the lap button when you cross a mile marker?




ATTQOTD: I let my watch/phone do it. At my race the other weekend there were some mile markers missing. Also, I would definitely forget. I often forget to start/stop my app.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Post deleted!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> For some unknown reason today, DVC became something I thought I should look into today. When that free DVD shows up in the mail my DW may kill me for having the thought lol. We've talked about renting points, but we are always to late. We also both said it would be a crazy purchase. I'd put it at about 5% chance of actually happening. lol


Do it.  Best thing we did!


----------



## LSUlakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Post deleted!



Well now I am very curious...


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Well now I am very curious...



I don't think it was anything nefarious.


----------



## tidefan

Wendy98 said:


> Leaving for WDW tomorrow...Has anyone attempted running at BLT/Contemporary?  It has been awhile since I've stayed here and I don't recall much runnable land.  Most likely will do the treadmill...


Take the boat to the Wilderness Lodge and run the trails between it and Fort Wilderness...


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Picking up from last weeks question of the day a bit. When running a race do you let the GPS pick up each mile, or manually hit the lap button when you cross a mile marker?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I always let the watch do it, but I have a friend that does the other method which I found interesting. The idea is if you have a goal and each mile needs to be under a certain time you can track it a bit more accurately by using the course markers. It seems like a solid idea as most races run a little over the distance my GPS gives, the only down side would be to remember to do it or not to overlook the mile marker.



I use runkeeper but I turn off the reminders so I have no idea how I am doing during a race.  I don't want to chance hearing that I am doing worse than expected and risk getting discouraged.  



Wendy98 said:


> Leaving for WDW tomorrow...Has anyone attempted running at BLT/Contemporary?  It has been awhile since I've stayed here and I don't recall much runnable land.  Most likely will do the treadmill...


A couple people beat me to it but I was going to suggest going to Fort Wilderness and running there.  



LSUlakes said:


> For some unknown reason today, DVC became something I thought I should look into today. When that free DVD shows up in the mail my DW may kill me for having the thought lol. We've talked about renting points, but we are always to late. We also both said it would be a crazy purchase. I'd put it at about 5% chance of actually happening. lol



I know people love DVC but I looked into it a few years ago. It just didn't make sense.  It was going to cost me $15000 for the points I need to get me a week vacation and then I had to pay over $200/month fees.  If I just took that $200/month and saved it I could get a really nice room for a week, or more, each year and not have to put out $15000 to do it.  And, as I often say, if Disney is pushing DVC that hard it means it's making them more money, which means my theory is correct, that it's cheaper to do it the way I'm doing it.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> Well now I am very curious...





Keels said:


> I don't think it was anything nefarious.



I had an additional comment on the QOTD about auto vs. manual splits. It was making fun of me, but then after I posted it, it seemed like it could be taken as making fun of everyone else.

Erring on the side of caution, I edited it to say 'deleted'.


----------



## Nole95

@LSUlakes 

Please add me to the race list.
Running the Hotlanta Half Marathon on June 10.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I had an additional comment on the QOTD about auto vs. manual splits. It was making fun of me, but then after I posted it, it seemed like it could be taken as making fun of everyone else.
> 
> Erring on the side of caution, I edited it to say 'deleted'.



Your post was fine.  I didn't see it as making fun of anyone, just recognizing the differences displayed in the QOTD answers.  Which is, after all, the point of the QOTD.  There's not much point to it if all the answers are the same.  But then, I'm pretty hard to offend.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: * For running shirts do you find a big quality difference between different sources?  Are there features you look for?  What are inexpensive sources for you?  If you strongly subscribe to a particular line, what about it makes you want it?


ATTQOTD: I have found that the shirts i purchase from a running store to last a lot longer and less likely to cause any kind of chaffing. The free running shirts given away for some races are usually the ones I find to have problems with. They just don't seem to hold up very well. I am not loyal to any one brand, I usually just purchase the ones that I like and if it happens to be a brand I already own, then so be it.


----------



## Dis5150

Can I just say, I am sick of the heat/humidity already.  Yesterday I sat in my air conditioned office all day, planning on running my 2.5 miles on the TM after work. I was so cold from our air that I decided to do my run outside to thaw out. I made it just over 2 miles and quit. I was totally wiped out. It was 90 with a "real feel" of 97. Today's "real feel" when I get off work is supposed to be 107. Looks like all my after work runs will be on the TM for the next few months.


----------



## LSUlakes

Starting us off in the first weekend of June we have the following folks with races:

*June*
01 - @Slogger  - Run and Ride 5k (NG / N/A)
02 - @camaker  - Ironman 70.3 Raleigh Relay Running Leg (NG / N/A)
02 - @beatlecat42  - Baltimore 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
02 - @evre13  - Baltimore 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
02 - @Miranda  - Bow Lake Dam 15K (NG / N/A)
02 - @BikeFan  - Ran It with Janet 50K (NG/ N/A)
03 - @LdyStormy76  - Pure Pikermi Half Marathon (2:55:00 / N/A)
03 - @SarahDisney  - Italy Run by Ferrero (5M) (TBA / N/A)
03 - @TheHamm  - DX*A2 10k (1:20:00 / N/A)
03 - @Philo2020 - San Diego RNR Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

Good luck to yall this weekend! Remember to stay hydrated and hope you have a great race. If you have a change you would like to make or if someone not on the list would like to add a race just let me know. We look forward to hearing how your race went this weekend!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I love my Layer 8 brand tanks to run in. I hate material that is scratchy at all and the Layer 8's feel silky. I am not picky and will look for used ones at thrift shops, consignment stores and eBay.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  I have a wide range of running shirts, most of which are race shirts.  For the most part, they work fine. Nike, Under Armour, Champion, Adidas.....the major brands are good, and I can deal with them all. I still have and run in the first running shirt I bought 10 years ago (Nike).  I don't treat them specially (my laundry technique is best described as "lazily efficient") and they hold out pretty well.

If there's an issue for me, it's not quality, it's fit.  Unisex sizing is largely hit or miss. Body is too big, sleeves are too long.  I remember the one time I size down at Disney and that didn't work either.  But I was super pleased with this year's shirts.  For me, they fit great and I won't need to buy any LS shirts for a while!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I’m not incredibly picky about shirts, I just don’t like anything too baggy. Unfortunately race shirts sometimes fall into that category if they don’t offer a women’s cut. I actually love the runDisney shirts, but they are reserved for cold days as all of mine are dark colors. I typically wear lululemon, Nike, Beyond Yoga or Old Navy.  I see quality difference between Old Navy and the others, but it’s not bad enough that I’d stop buying them.


----------



## KSellers88

Nole95 said:


> @LSUlakes
> 
> Please add me to the race list.
> Running the Hotlanta Half Marathon on June 10.



I'll be there too!


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> For some unknown reason today, DVC became something I thought I should look into today. When that free DVD shows up in the mail my DW may kill me for having the thought lol. We've talked about renting points, but we are always to late. We also both said it would be a crazy purchase. I'd put it at about 5% chance of actually happening. lol



My Grandmother bought into DVC when it first became a thing and we had many great trips on those points. It has become a point on contention in the family of late so I don't use the points anymore to avoid family drama. But DH has said that we can look into buying our own contract once our student loans are paid off. We are going to do a tour next time we are at the World so he can get a feel for what he would be buying.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> For some unknown reason today, DVC became something I thought I should look into today. When that free DVD shows up in the mail my DW may kill me for having the thought lol. We've talked about renting points, but we are always to late. We also both said it would be a crazy purchase. I'd put it at about 5% chance of actually happening. lol


Speaking as a former DVC member, pleasepleaseplease go to the DVC section on the DIS and read up before you do anything! It _can_ be a good investment for some folks, but that depends on sooo many variables. In my case, I got a lot of use out of my points for 7ish years and financially broke even compared to what I would have spent on WDW accommodations without DVC, but I sold because 1. I needed liquid assets at the time and I could sell quickly and easily, 2. it was getting very hard to find rooms without planning far in advance, and we were at a point where planning far in advance didn't work, and 3. I saw a decline in room quality, cleanliness, and service.



Keels said:


> I know there was a discussion about sunglasses a little bit ago - I'm a BIG fan of Goodr! - but I wanted to share another set to check out ... Ro-Sham-Bo Shades! They started as a baby sunglass company, but just put out a line of adult glasses.
> 
> The cool thing? They're rubber and COMPLETELY flexible. And, on top of that, they float!
> 
> https://www.roshambobaby.com/collections/adult
> 
> They're polarized and only cost $30. Definitely recommend these bad boys, especially if you're like me and just constantly are tossing your sunnies into a purse or bag or on the floorboard of your car because you are #TheWorst.


Any chance these are a bit smaller than goodrs? I love my goodrs, but the lenses are just a little bigger than I like on me.



Dis5150 said:


> Can I just say, I am sick of the heat/humidity already.


Yes! Yes you can. I'm not yet quite as acclimated as I need to be and bailed on doing hill repeats outdoors last night: treadmill city for me. And it was "only" a Feels Like of 90, T+D 158, lol!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For running shirts do you find a big quality difference between different sources?  Are there features you look for?  What are inexpensive sources for you?  If you strongly subscribe to a particular line, what about it makes you want it?


ATTQOTD: I'm super picky about workout clothes - they MUST be soft, comfy, no weird seams that dig or pull, and for summer, they need to be as light and open-weave as possible. I fell in love with Under Armor's Heat Gear tees and have a bunch of those that I use for cooler runs and for daily wear in summer - they're super soft, light and open. And I grab them at a good price when on sale through Dick's. I also have a pile of Asics singlets (Core and Circuit 7) that I've bought on sale via Running Warehouse, Road Runner Sports and Amazon. They're super light, open enough that I can feel air move through, and don't hang weird when dripping wet. For long sleeves, I just buy things from the Target clearance rack - I don't wear them often and nearly always as a top layer over a UA tee. BUT, after the frigid marathon weekend weather this year, I splurged and bought a Wonder Wool jacket from Skirt Sports (on sale!)... what a game changer! It was the perfect layer over a tee on cold winter night runs.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  For my shirts, I tend to wear either Raw Threads, Champion, or InknBurn.  I notice chafing when I use other cheap brands (Old Navy)  I have used random cotton tanks from various places but for shirts with actual sleeves - I need one of those three brands above.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I'm not super picky about shirts. I like Raw Threads, but their stuff is expensive. I like thumbholes on long sleeve shirts, but I can live without them. Mostly I just wear whatever.
The one thing I cant stand is shirts that are so light that you can see through them. I've gotten those at my last 3 races. I'm sorry, theres no reason why anybody needs to know what color my bra is. Make a shirt that I can wear without showing off my bra.
Grr.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Nike tanks are my favorite, with Under Armour coming in as a close second. I do not normally run in my race shirts, and just wear them around town when running errands and stuff. I have weird issues with my right armpit chafing, so I have to be careful with the fit of my shirts.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * For running shirts do you find a big quality difference between different sources?  Are there features you look for?  What are inexpensive sources for you?  If you strongly subscribe to a particular line, what about it makes you want it?



I stick with the basic Asics Favorite Short Sleeve Top for most of my runs. It's not very expensive, fairly breathable, and lasts for several years before needing to be replaced. I also have some excellent Under Armour tops I picked up in South Africa for running in the heat. They have fully mesh sides and backs to keep you cool, but sadly I've never seen them for sale over here. I also have a decent stack of shirts from Sport Science. I love the feel and look of their shirts, but they're not as effective when it's over 90 as some of the others are.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I definitely have my preferences among running shirts.  My favorites are InkNBurn and New Balance ICE from a comfort standpoint.  I like RunDisney and select other race shirts for use as a wicking solution working around the house or yard or playing disc golf.  The big logos on the RunDisney shirts tend to compromise some of their wicking and cooling capability, but that doesn't matter as much for the alternate activities.


----------



## Nole95

KSellers88 said:


> I'll be there too!



I've run every one of these races.  Not an easy race at all, but one I am determined to keep my perfect streak alive.


----------



## MissLiss279

@LSUlakes
Would you add some races for me?

June
06 - MissLiss279 - The Big Run 5k (NG / N/A)

October
14 - MissLiss279 - Prairie Fire Half Marathon (1:59 / N/A)

November
18 - MissLiss279 - Route 66 Marathon (NG / N/A)

Thanks!!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I seem to wear the same tank tops over and over which are Athleta, Lululemon & Nike.  I’m picky when it comes to materials and how the arms and necklines are cut.  I don’t want them too loose or too tight and they have to be sweat wicking material.  I don’t wear the freebie race shirts for running, but use them for jammies & working around the house or I’ll wear my Disney ones around town.


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> Starting us off in the first weekend of June we have the following folks with races:
> 
> *June*
> 02 - @Miranda  - Bow Lake Dam 15K (NG / N/A)


Yikes... how did that sneak up so fast.   I think I'll just leave it NG for now.  If I finish it, it will automatically be a PR as I've never done a 15K before. 

I have not run outside at all in the 1.5 weeks since my HM... I did 4 Orangetheory classes last week, and have done 2 this week so far, but that's the only running I have done.  I'm doing our last shakeout run with my group tonight for 40 minutes so hopefully that is a rust buster for me.   I'm doing OTF again in the morning but maybe I'll walk to try and taper a little.  I'm basically relying on my HM training and some hard OTF workouts to pull me through this since I haven't run longer distances in a few weeks other than my HM race.  

It's going to be warm, T+D of 130-132 most of the race (although cloudy), and it is notoriously hilly.  The course has a time limit of 2.5 hours... I feel pretty certain I'm going to be last but HOPEFULLY should not be swept.  Actually there is no sweeper, it is just proceed unsupported at your own risk and timing is being turned off.  During my HM I did the first 8 miles in 1:46:33, and then that's where I screwed up my watch, but I am guessing 9 miles was somewhere around 2:00-2:02.  There was a lot of sun for the HM and it was hot, but it wasn't very hilly.  It seems like 9.3 in 2.5 hours should be doable, though, considering that I will probably not be trying to save as much in the tank for 4 more miles after that.

Mile 5-6 hill, yikes.


----------



## sylkai

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: Nike tanks are my favorite, with Under Armour coming in as a close second. I do not normally run in my race shirts, and just wear them around town when running errands and stuff. I have weird issues with my right armpit chafing, so I have to be careful with the fit of my shirts.


I'm not alone!

I can't do tanks for longer runs because I get chafing on both sides, which is obnoxious in the heat. Fortunately the new hydration pack may solve this issue?

ATTQOTD: I wear mostly a mish-mash of race shirts and stuff bought from the Kohls' clearance racks. I'd like some nicer stuff but I also had to replace pretty much my entire wardrobe over the past two years because of weight loss so I keep putting that off. I find most things comfy enough in the meantime.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQUOD:  question mainly for the ladies: what shirts/tanks have you found that don’t make you look like a drowned rat after running? Maybe I sweat more than the average person but if I wear something like a Raw Threads top, I look like I r r ran through a car wash.


----------



## Miranda

TCB in FLA said:


> ATTQUOD:  question mainly for the ladies: what shirts/tanks have you found that don’t make you look like a drowned rat after running? Maybe I sweat more than the average person but if I wear something like a Raw Threads top, I look like I r r ran through a car wash.


Dark or very bright colors   I have some short sleeve shirts in lighter colors (like a medium purple) that coordinate with some of my sparkle skirts great... except I've learned they make some REALLY unflattering sweat patterns all over my chest and belly area.   If it's going to be a very sweaty race, I will usually wear a black shirt.


----------



## Chaitali

Great question!  I have weird under arm chafing too   So in the Summer, I can't really wear tanks for runs longer than 4-5 miles.  And even some short sleeved shirts have started to result in chafing.  Weirdly, it's the cheap race shirts that I don't seem to have chafing in.  I'm not sure why that is.


----------



## Miranda

I am not really a tank person, although I wish I was... I feel self conscious in them.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * For running shirts do you find a big quality difference between different sources? Are there features you look for? What are inexpensive sources for you? If you strongly subscribe to a particular line, what about it makes you want it?


I am not too picky in running shirts. I do notice some quality differences between brands. I tend to run mainly in runDisney race shirts. In winter I have some thicker Nike shirts I wear.


----------



## PrincessV

TCB in FLA said:


> ATTQUOD:  question mainly for the ladies: what shirts/tanks have you found that don’t make you look like a drowned rat after running? Maybe I sweat more than the average person but if I wear something like a Raw Threads top, I look like I r r ran through a car wash.


Black is the only color I've found that doesn't show sweat spots - but I won't wear black in summer because I'm convinced it makes the sun even hotter. I honestly just don't care if I look sweaty, though so I just wear what's comfortable and more or less coordinates with whatever skirt I wear!



Chaitali said:


> Great question!  I have weird under arm chafing too   So in the Summer, I can't really wear tanks for runs longer than 4-5 miles.  And even some short sleeved shirts have started to result in chafing.  Weirdly, it's the cheap race shirts that I don't seem to have chafing in.  I'm not sure why that is.


Have you tried using Body Glide? I always use it around my underarms and where my bra hits just under my armpit and never chafe.


----------



## kbenson13

ATQOTD:  I have these TASC long sleeve shirts I wear in the winter that I love.  They're made partially of bamboo fiber and are soft and decently warm.  The bamboo fibers don't retain odors, so they were pretty great.  I don't think they make them any more sadly...


----------



## SheHulk

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: Nike tanks are my favorite, with Under Armour coming in as a close second. I do not normally run in my race shirts, and just wear them around town when running errands and stuff. I have weird issues with my right armpit chafing, so I have to be careful with the fit of my shirts.


Me too! Just the right.


----------



## SarahDisney

kbenson13 said:


> ATQOTD:  I have these TASC long sleeve shirts I wear in the winter that I love.  They're made partially of bamboo fiber and are soft and decently warm.  The bamboo fibers don't retain odors, so they were pretty great.  I don't think they make them any more sadly...



Raw Threads used to use TASC for their shirts (they might still, I dont remember). So I know exactly what you mean - that material is perfect for winter running.


----------



## chuckille

It's been a busy week and weekend so I'm finally able to catch up on some of the questions...

-I'm an Apple watch to Garmin Forerunner convert within the last 6 months. It was strictly a battery life and ease of workout configuration decision. I really like Garmin watches, but there's nothing like an Apple Watch in terms of build quality, seamless integration with the iphone, and day to day usefulness. I will continue to use my Garmin watch, especially if triathalon training is immiment, but IF the next Apple Watch can get more than 7 hours of battery life with workout mode + Airpod connection + LTE for iphone-less training, then I will switch back.

-I let the Garmin watch auto-split every 1 mile. I find pushing a button during a race super annoying and gets me out of my flow

-I run with any kind of shirt and it doesn't seem to bother me too much. I have Nike and lululemon shirts which work well for me.


----------



## cavepig

I'm not too picky on running shirts, I pref tech or polyester blends obviously over gasp cotton.  I actually really like some $4 walmart tanks I got, they are soft & light. I have a lot of Skirt Sports shirts as well.  Some Champion as well and a couple Asics.   I've also been sewing some of my own tanks out of a tech material that is really nice & lightweight.


----------



## KSellers88

sylkai said:


> I'm not alone!
> 
> I can't do tanks for longer runs because I get chafing on both sides, which is obnoxious in the heat. Fortunately the new hydration pack may solve this issue?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I wear mostly a mish-mash of race shirts and stuff bought from the Kohls' clearance racks. I'd like some nicer stuff but I also had to replace pretty much my entire wardrobe over the past two years because of weight loss so I keep putting that off. I find most things comfy enough in the meantime.





Chaitali said:


> Great question!  I have weird under arm chafing too   So in the Summer, I can't really wear tanks for runs longer than 4-5 miles.  And even some short sleeved shirts have started to result in chafing.  Weirdly, it's the cheap race shirts that I don't seem to have chafing in.  I'm not sure why that is.





SheHulk said:


> Me too! Just the right.



LOL! Armpit chafers unite!


----------



## Disney at Heart

@LSUlakes Please change my June 10 race from the Echo Half Marathon to Remarkable River Series 10K:

June 10 - Disney at Heart - Remarkable River Series 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)

Unfortunately, DH came in from work yesterday and told me that he was checking in on the Echo Half Marathon web page and discovered that it had been canceled. The race company, Final Mile, has apparently gone out of business. They are working on getting refunds out, but don't know when. We generally go to the beach that week and have run the half marathon for several years, so we found a 10k on the same day that starts/ends at Aunt Catfish's on the River (restaurant) at Port Orange. So, a shorter distance and free Sunday brunch at Aunt Catfish's afterwards = win/win!


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I know there was a discussion about sunglasses a little bit ago - I'm a BIG fan of Goodr! - but I wanted to share another set to check out ... Ro-Sham-Bo Shades! They started as a baby sunglass company, but just put out a line of adult glasses.
> 
> The cool thing? They're rubber and COMPLETELY flexible. And, on top of that, they float!
> 
> https://www.roshambobaby.com/collections/adult
> 
> They're polarized and only cost $30. Definitely recommend these bad boys, especially if you're like me and just constantly are tossing your sunnies into a purse or bag or on the floorboard of your car because you are #TheWorst.



I just got three pairs of Knockarounds (thanks @KSellers88) for $33 and they seem good so far. I got three different styles so I could see what I liked most. I want some Goodrs, too, but all the colors I like are always sold out. 



chuckille said:


> I'm an Apple watch to Garmin Forerunner convert within the last 6 months. It was strictly a battery life and ease of workout configuration decision. I really like Garmin watches, but there's nothing like an Apple Watch in terms of build quality, seamless integration with the iphone, and day to day usefulness. I will continue to use my Garmin watch, especially if triathalon training is immiment, but IF the next Apple Watch can get more than 7 hours of battery life with workout mode + Airpod connection + LTE for iphone-less training, then I will switch back.



Oh dear. Timely comment is timely and I am now having a panic attack. I literally just ordered a Garmin (Vivo 3) yesterday to replace my Apple Watch and now I am wondering if I am going to have the same feels. I ~like~ my AW but it's an old series 1 with a cracked screen. I wanted something new and hopefully better to be able to track my runs, bike rides, and swims all in one. But what if I miss my AW because of the integration with my phone. Dang it.

ATTQOTD: I am not picky when it comes to shirts I guess. I like tank tops but prefer muscle tanks, which probably helps with the no armpit chafing since it sits so low on the sides.


----------



## Chaitali

PrincessV said:


> Have you tried using Body Glide? I always use it around my underarms and where my bra hits just under my armpit and never chafe.



I do use body glide and that was a fine answer until marathon training last year.  I actually bought a little one to carry with me so I could reapply during those long runs but it seemed to sweat right off.  At the end I started putting KT Tape there as a barrier and also under my sports bra band to prevent chafing.


----------



## sylkai

PrincessV said:


> Have you tried using Body Glide? I always use it around my underarms and where my bra hits just under my armpit and never chafe.


I've tried and it doesn't seem to make a difference? It's possible I just haven't succeeded in actually getting the stuff to apply properly and/or I miss the right spot. But my new hydration pack apparently manages to cover just the right spot so now as long as I can solve the chafing from that up by my neck it should be solid.

Barring that I also have some KT tape that I will absolutely use when necessary.

(I absolutely NAILED my speed workout today and am on top of the moon. I love good running days.)


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Oh dear. Timely comment is timely and I am now having a panic attack. I literally just ordered a Garmin (Vivo 3) yesterday to replace my Apple Watch and now I am wondering if I am going to have the same feels. I ~like~ my AW but it's an old series 1 with a cracked screen. I wanted something new and hopefully better to be able to track my runs, bike rides, and swims all in one. But what if I miss my AW because of the integration with my phone. Dang it.



The Apple Watch Triathlete is a great resource for people who want to learn more about how to train and race with their Apple Watch. He covers more than just triathlons.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I’m not picky about my running shirts at all.  I wear a bunch of different brands and styles.


----------



## KevM

LSUlakes said:


> Starting us off in the first weekend of June we have the following folks with races:
> 
> *June*
> 01 - @Slogger  - Run and Ride 5k (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @camaker  - Ironman 70.3 Raleigh Relay Running Leg (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @beatlecat42  - Baltimore 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @evre13  - Baltimore 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @Miranda  - Bow Lake Dam 15K (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @BikeFan  - Ran It with Janet 50K (NG/ N/A)
> 03 - @LdyStormy76  - Pure Pikermi Half Marathon (2:55:00 / N/A)
> 03 - @SarahDisney  - Italy Run by Ferrero (5M) (TBA / N/A)
> 03 - @TheHamm  - DX*A2 10k (1:20:00 / N/A)
> 03 - @Philo2020 - San Diego RNR Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> Good luck to yall this weekend! Remember to stay hydrated and hope you have a great race. If you have a change you would like to make or if someone not on the list would like to add a race just let me know. We look forward to hearing how your race went this weekend!



Please add me. 

June 3rd - Philly Run Fest Half Marathon.  Goal is 2:30:00.


----------



## camaker

jennamfeo said:


> Oh dear. Timely comment is timely and I am now having a panic attack. I literally just ordered a Garmin (Vivo 3) yesterday to replace my Apple Watch and now I am wondering if I am going to have the same feels. I ~like~ my AW but it's an old series 1 with a cracked screen. I wanted something new and hopefully better to be able to track my runs, bike rides, and swims all in one. But what if I miss my AW because of the integration with my phone. Dang it.



Just to provide a different perspective, I had an Apple Watch Series 2 and hated it.  I found the Garmin did pretty much everything for running better than the AW did, especially without requiring special additional apps for things like intervals.  The Garmin Connect app provides a seamless enough interface with my iPhone for my running data and I don't need all day fitness tracking.  I've got a stable of everyday watches that I wear and found that I missed them due to having to wear the AW all the time.  I sold the AW to a coworker and have never had the slightest feeling of regret, remorse or loss for the lack of it.  If you hate the loss of your AW, sell the Vivo and get a Series 3.  You're not going to lose much by trying the different approach.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> dear. Timely comment is timely and I am now having a panic attack. I literally just ordered a Garmin (Vivo 3) yesterday to replace my Apple Watch and now I am wondering if I am going to have the same feels. I ~like~ my AW but it's an old series 1 with a cracked screen. I wanted something new and hopefully better to be able to track my runs, bike rides, and swims all in one. But what if I miss my AW because of the integration with my phone. Dang it.



I'm actually the opposite - this is my first smartwatch, and I'm worried that it's going to be too distracting having all of that stuff coming up on my wrist. I dont need to be looking at texts or messing with my music or whatever while running.
It's funny how the same watch can lead to two totally opposite fears.

Hopefully we'll both end up loving it.


----------



## Bree

TCB in FLA said:


> ATTQUOD:  question mainly for the ladies: what shirts/tanks have you found that don’t make you look like a drowned rat after running? Maybe I sweat more than the average person but if I wear something like a Raw Threads top, I look like I r r ran through a car wash.



I’m a sweaty runner. Nothing cotton. Ever. I also don’t wear Rawthreads to run in. It gets wet and stays wet just like cotton.


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> I just got three pairs of Knockarounds (thanks @KSellers88) for $33 and they seem good so far. I got three different styles so I could see what I liked most. I want some Goodrs, too, but all the colors I like are always sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. Timely comment is timely and I am now having a panic attack. I literally just ordered a Garmin (Vivo 3) yesterday to replace my Apple Watch and now I am wondering if I am going to have the same feels. I ~like~ my AW but it's an old series 1 with a cracked screen. I wanted something new and hopefully better to be able to track my runs, bike rides, and swims all in one. But what if I miss my AW because of the integration with my phone. Dang it.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am not picky when it comes to shirts I guess. I like tank tops but prefer muscle tanks, which probably helps with the no armpit chafing since it sits so low on the sides.



I don’t miss my Apple Watch.  I never used it to text, answer my phone or for running.  I also found the apps that I used on my phone didn’t work as well on the watch.  I liked my Apple Watch, but I love my Garmin.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * For running shirts do you find a big quality difference between different sources?  Are there features you look for?  What are inexpensive sources for you?  If you strongly subscribe to a particular line, what about it makes you want it?



ATTQOTD: I don't often use the shirts I get from races for running, because if it's over 50 deg F (like it is for 6 months of the year or more where I live), I wear tank tops.  I do wear the race shirts in the spring/fall a bit and also for things like hiking.

I prefer tank tops for running, and generally go to running stores or sports stores to get them.  With tank tops, I haven't had much issues with chafing.  I don't like them to fit skin-tight, but I prefer fitted to really flowy.

Since you've brought up this question, I'll mention my recent annoyance:  I rarely to go a mall to shop, but I do generally want to try on my clothes, even tank tops, so I'll go.  I went to a sporting goods store planning to spend $$$ as needed for several tank tops, but they had nothing I considered vaguely acceptable.  Either black in color (who wants black tank tops when it is 90+ deg F and humid as heck?) or all the same cut-out-back style.  I don't mind my colorful sports bra sticking out a bit, but I fail to see the point of a cut-out located just where the racer-back of the sports bra is.  I swear that just about every tank top in the store was in this style, regardless of the brand (Nike, Adidas, etc.).  So I bought nothing.  Take that, stupid fashion fad!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: The recent trend of running shirts for me is Under Armor and Nike. I’m not particular about the brand but I try to stay away from unisex shirts. They just seem to fit me funny. Major pet peeve when races don’t have women’s cut shirts. 

Yesterday’s question: I let the watch do the work. I forgot to pause my watch on my run last night while talking to a neighbor so I know I wouldn’t be able to do it at every mile marker of a race


----------



## PrincessMickey

Bolder Boulder recap

I only did this for fun. This was my first real race last year when I started running so there is that sentimental value as well. Last year I was barely trained for a 10k and was worried about actually finishing and now I run this distance regularly in my training runs. I just wanted to go out and have fun with this since my last race was only a week ago. It was cloudy all morning until my wave started and the sun came out and was pretty warm. Then as I was finishing the clouds were back and it cooled off quite a bit. It's not quite Disney but it is such a fun race and all kinds of costumes. In the first few minutes theres a huge trampoline set up and several slip and slides along the way. So many people in their driveways and yards with sprinklers and hoses. One house throws out giant marshmallows to everyone, the girl next to me got elbowed in the face by her friend trying to catch one, oops. One house has bowls of Doritos, and several hand out icy pops. I had myself a mimosa along the way as well as some beer! The best part for me is there are two hills you go up, one in the middle and one at the end right before you enter the stadium. Last year I thought these were mountains and I walked both of them. This year I looked at them and wondered what I was thinking last year and ran both of them! I also beat my time by over two minutes and didn't really try at all. I could have gone faster if I wanted but I wanted to just take it all in and have fun! My official time was 1:20:39.

My brother was ahead of me and he was able to cheer me on at the finish which was fun! Then we watched my sister in law and her coworker finish, they both walked the whole way. Last year we didn't stay for the ceremony so this year we made it a point to stay. It was fun watching the pro race and in awe of how fast they ran. The top guy was 28 minutes and top girl was 32 minutes, crazy. And watching the military ceremony was fun to watch too. After the ceremony we went straight to the buses. as soon as I got home it was a quick nap then to work that night. That was 2 weeks in a row I did this and regretted it both times but I hated taking a vacation day. Now to think about what kind of training plan I want to do for the summer.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Most T-shirts fit me.
I have a few Champion that I find particularly comfortable. I usually do not run with my free race shirts... Mostly because I like them too much (like the Disney ones) and I do not want them to start stinking. If a shirt takes a bad odor because I was not able to wash or hang it fast enough (ex lunch runs), then, it is a lost cause.



baxter24 said:


> I try to stay away from unisex shirts. They just seem to fit me funny. Major pet peeve when races don’t have women’s cut shirts.


 Same here. Or worst... Unisex cotton shirts 



TCB in FLA said:


> ATTQUOD:  question mainly for the ladies: what shirts/tanks have you found that don’t make you look like a drowned rat after running? Maybe I sweat more than the average person but if I wear something like a Raw Threads top, I look like I r r ran through a car wash.


 I have this one Nike tank that is like air and has a wavy color pattern. It looks great on every single race picture. Can’t find anything like it anywhere... Cannot even find a picture of it on the web, sorry. If I ever find it again, I buy three!

And I know that I will get a https://www.surgeactivewear.com/
tank for my birthday... They were selling Ottawa Race Weekend merchandise at the Expo and I think I’ll like it!


----------



## FredtheDuck

On the AW convo: hated mine for running, like it for most everything else. So I wear my Garmin to run (I let it auto-lap), then switch to my AW for the rest of the day.


----------



## huskies90

Hi Everyone!! Thank you for all the amazing info in this thread. I have popped in a few times in the last few months and even posted but I found it very hard to follow. Since I knew there was some really great info and since I wanted to join in, I decided to go back and read all 300+ pages to get caught up.  I also decided since I was at it and to prove I read every page, I will answer all the QOTD’s:

1) Taper – Yes. To build/store strength and energy for race.
2) WDW Marathon Advice – It’s not like any race you’ve ever done.
3) Charity Group – Nope.
4) Recovery – (longest run = half marathon) I am good a few hours after race.
5) Advice for Beginners – Don’t over think. Just get out there. Start slow and build up.
6) Training Plans – None. I just wing it.
7) Worst WDW Attraction – Tomorrowland Speedway. Wasted prime real estate.
8) Run/Walk Method – No. I’m a continuous runner.
9) Race Medals – Hanging in my closet for now until my wall display goes up (Xmas present).
10) Icy Roads – Nope. Way too dangerous.
11) Determining Race Schedule – Not a huge racer. Right now RunDisney and POT races are my focus.
12) Run at WDW – Outside of RunDisney, I don’t bring running stuff on vacation.
13) Chaffing – Only minor. Wearing compression gear helps in winter and minimal gear helps in heat.
14) Shirtless in Heat – Yep.  Not really self-conscious or care what others think. More comfort, less chaffing, less laundry.
15) Journal – Just track runs on the Nike app.
16) Scenic Route – I don’t run on vacation so pretty much a beautiful Spring/Fall day in CT tops the list.
17) Favorite WDW Snack – Grand Marnier Slushy.
18) Race Search – Running in the USA.
19) Carry Water on Runs – Nope. But with long runs coming this summer, I will need to.
20) See Super Blue Blood Moon – No.
21) Running Shoes – Whatever feels comfortable. I usually buy last year’s models. Currently in Asics Nimbus 19 from Running Warehouse on clearance.
22) Running Shoe Color – I Don’t Care. Especially if I got them cheap on clearance.
23) Holiday Themed Race – Never done one.
24) Sleep – Don’t really track it but I usually get 6-7 hours a night.
25) Other Workouts – Yes. Strength training (upper body).
26) Popcorn – Not a popcorn fan. If I make it, it is in the microwave.
27) Lundi/Mardi Gras – Did not celebrate
28) Favorite Surface – Asphalt. I am a road runner.
29) Track – I haven’t run on a track in years. There is a track nearby if I needed one.
30) Skipping a Workout – Yes if I can’t fit it in my schedule or bad weather - too cold/icy, etc.
31) WDW Attraction Bring Back – Soarin’ Over California. Soarin’ Over the World doesn’t do it for me.
32) Spring Time Adjustments – Less layers.
33) Least Favorite 5K Mile – Mile 2.
34) Most Difficult Transition – Half to Full. Never done it but doing it for the first time in January.
35) Trip Planning for Disney Races – Definitely plan for park time which is why I’m not doing Dopey
36) WDW Hard Ticket Event – Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party
37) Watch Winter Olympics – A little. Was it me, or was Curling on at least one station ALL the time?
38) Pre Race Routine – Get to bathroom as late as possible and try to get as close to front as possible.
39) Race Practice – I like to run the course ahead of time if possible so I can be prepared for hills, etc.
40) Favorite/Special Finisher Medals – No. Not really.
41) Bad Decision – Continuing to play softball through bad hamstring injuries. Kept re-injuring and never fully recovered. It will forever impact my running.
42) RunDisney Events – 2 completed - Castaway Cay 5K in 2015 and the WDW Half in 2018. Planning on Goofy in Jan 2019 and the Rival Run Challenge in Apr 2019.
43) Wrong Turn on Run – No, but I did get caught in a gated community. The exit gate was closed and had to turn around trying to find another exit - there was none, and had to head back to entrance.
44) Expos – Sure. I like to shop and check stuff out.
45)  Character Meals – They are all pretty much the same.  Chef Mickey’s has been a family tradition.  I’ve gone every year with my (now college age) kids since they were little.
46) Races downtime – We have races all year long but less in the summer/winter.
47) Running Movie – Meatballs. “Wudy da Wabbit” upsets Camp Mohawk in the final event - a 4 mile race through the woods to win for Camp North Star.
48) Race Prep vs. Maintenance – To me, they are the same.
49) March Madness – Alma Mater = 4 time National Champion UConn Huskies!!! #built4banners
50) Marathon on TV – I’ve watched some of the NYC marathon in the past.
51) ATHLINKS.com – Never heard of it until I saw this post.
52) Time Change – Yes. I enjoy afternoon runs.
53) Race Prep vs. Maintenance – To me, they are the same.
54) WDW 4 Hour Ride – Toy Story Mania
55) PR Treat – A beer. But that is every race.
56) Fear of Finishing – I always fear some injury will pop up causing me to bail out.
57) Fueling – Don’t run long enough distances to fuel mid run. As I prepare for Goofy, I will need to start.
58) Compression Socks – I started wearing compression calf sleeves on long runs. They do seem to help.
59) Good Friday – I worked. Both my kids were home from college for a short Easter break – both go to Catholic schools.
60) April Fool’s – No pranks outside of the crazy April weather.
61) Only One Race to Run – WDW Half Marathon.
62) Challenges – My first challenges will be in 2019 - Goofy and Rivals Run.
63) Motivation – Myself.
64) Four Year Old on Tower of Terror – Yes. Why not?
65) Running Socks – Typically Target (C9) running socks. I just got a couple pairs of Asics Nimbus to try.
66) Running Hats – Cold, yes, warm, no. If I am running in the rain I sometimes wear a baseball hat.
67) Music While Running – Yes and now I can stream on my Apple Watch 3 w/cellular
68) No Running on Vacation Guilt – No, I do not run on vacation.
69) Favorite WDW Drink – Grand Marnier Slushy.
70) World Major Marathon Choice – NYC.
71) Worst Race Conditions – My last half on 4/29 was in the cold and rain. Nothing like Boston, though.
72) Practice Fueling – Just starting to practice as I prepare of the Disney Marathon
73) One Race – Half Marathon.  It is a perfect distance for me.
74) Balance Running/Life – This is tough. I run when I can. Usually right after work or at lunch if I can.
75) Dress for Running – As little as possible.  Shorts/tech shirt always. Long sleeve warm compression shirt under tech shirt below 50. Sweats/tights and hat and gloves below freezing.
76) Next Big Running Goal – Complete my first marathon (Disney Marathon 2019).
77) Warm Up Routine – A few simple stretches and I am off.
78) Post Race Cool Down – Just some walking and drinking water.
79) Favorite WDW Queue – Space Mountain. Timeless. Love the Star Tunnel and accompanying music.
80) Morning/Afternoon Runs – Not a morning person. At lunch if possible or after work.
81) Star Wars Character/Scene – All the Tatooine scenes in New Hope and Return of the Jedi.
82) Hill Running – I live in CT. Hills are everywhere and inevitable.
83) Breaks During Running – Never in the past but starting to practice taking breaks on long runs.
84) Yasso 800 – Never heard of it before reading this post.
85) Peak – Turning 50 this year, so I believe I am well past my peak. Just trying to minimize the decline.
86) Foam Rolling – Never done it.
87) Run in the Heat – I am OK in the heat and I will run at lunch when it’s 95°. Tip: Stay hydrated!!
88) Why Running – Just trying to stay in shape.
89) Fall Marathons – Never done one.
90) First Disney Experience – Going with my family in 1976.  I was 8.  So many memories of that trip.
91) Athlete Inspiration – I appreciate great athletes but can’t say I’ve been inspired by any of them.
92) Memorial Day – A couple of long runs but not much else.
93) Hydration – When I am thirsty, I drink lots of water.
94) GPS History – Runkeeper on iPhone, Nike (TomTom) GPS watch, Nike Apple Watch 3LTE
95) Race Mileage Tracking – I let the GPS watch do the work.
96) Running Shirts – Not Picky. Usually get them cheap from TJ Maxx/Marshalls.

Monthly Miles: Jan - 67, Feb - 78, Mar - 99, Apr - 113, May - 156


----------



## FFigawi

huskies90 said:


> Hi Everyone!! Thank you for all the amazing info in this thread. I have popped in a few times in the last few months and even posted but I found it very hard to follow. Since I knew there was some really great info and since I wanted to join in, I decided to go back and read all 300+ pages to get caught up.  I also decided since I was at it and to prove I read every page, I will answer all the QOTD’s:
> 
> 1) Taper – Yes. To build/store strength and energy for race.
> 2) WDW Marathon Advice – It’s not like any race you’ve ever done.
> 3) Charity Group – Nope.
> 4) Recovery – (longest run = half marathon) I am good a few hours after race.
> 5) Advice for Beginners – Don’t over think. Just get out there. Start slow and build up.
> 6) Training Plans – None. I just wing it.
> 7) Worst WDW Attraction – Tomorrowland Speedway. Wasted prime real estate.
> 8) Run/Walk Method – No. I’m a continuous runner.
> 9) Race Medals – Hanging in my closet for now until my wall display goes up (Xmas present).
> 10) Icy Roads – Nope. Way too dangerous.
> 11) Determining Race Schedule – Not a huge racer. Right now RunDisney and POT races are my focus.
> 12) Run at WDW – Outside of RunDisney, I don’t bring running stuff on vacation.
> 13) Chaffing – Only minor. Wearing compression gear helps in winter and minimal gear helps in heat.
> 14) Shirtless in Heat – Yep.  Not really self-conscious or care what others think. More comfort, less chaffing, less laundry.
> 15) Journal – Just track runs on the Nike app.
> 16) Scenic Route – I don’t run on vacation so pretty much a beautiful Spring/Fall day in CT tops the list.
> 17) Favorite WDW Snack – Grand Marnier Slushy.
> 18) Race Search – Running in the USA.
> 19) Carry Water on Runs – Nope. But with long runs coming this summer, I will need to.
> 20) See Super Blue Blood Moon – No.
> 21) Running Shoes – Whatever feels comfortable. I usually buy last year’s models. Currently in Asics Nimbus 19 from Running Warehouse on clearance.
> 22) Running Shoe Color – I Don’t Care. Especially if I got them cheap on clearance.
> 23) Holiday Themed Race – Never done one.
> 24) Sleep – Don’t really track it but I usually get 6-7 hours a night.
> 25) Other Workouts – Yes. Strength training (upper body).
> 26) Popcorn – Not a popcorn fan. If I make it, it is in the microwave.
> 27) Lundi/Mardi Gras – Did not celebrate
> 28) Favorite Surface – Asphalt. I am a road runner.
> 29) Track – I haven’t run on a track in years. There is a track nearby if I needed one.
> 30) Skipping a Workout – Yes if I can’t fit it in my schedule or bad weather - too cold/icy, etc.
> 31) WDW Attraction Bring Back – Soarin’ Over California. Soarin’ Over the World doesn’t do it for me.
> 32) Spring Time Adjustments – Less layers.
> 33) Least Favorite 5K Mile – Mile 2.
> 34) Most Difficult Transition – Half to Full. Never done it but doing it for the first time in January.
> 35) Trip Planning for Disney Races – Definitely plan for park time which is why I’m not doing Dopey
> 36) WDW Hard Ticket Event – Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party
> 37) Watch Winter Olympics – A little. Was it me, or was Curling on at least one station ALL the time?
> 38) Pre Race Routine – Get to bathroom as late as possible and try to get as close to front as possible.
> 39) Race Practice – I like to run the course ahead of time if possible so I can be prepared for hills, etc.
> 40) Favorite/Special Finisher Medals – No. Not really.
> 41) Bad Decision – Continuing to play softball through bad hamstring injuries. Kept re-injuring and never fully recovered. It will forever impact my running.
> 42) RunDisney Events – 2 completed - Castaway Cay 5K in 2015 and the WDW Half in 2018. Planning on Goofy in Jan 2019 and the Rival Run Challenge in Apr 2019.
> 43) Wrong Turn on Run – No, but I did get caught in a gated community. The exit gate was closed and had to turn around trying to find another exit - there was none, and had to head back to entrance.
> 44) Expos – Sure. I like to shop and check stuff out.
> 45)  Character Meals – They are all pretty much the same.  Chef Mickey’s has been a family tradition.  I’ve gone every year with my (now college age) kids since they were little.
> 46) Races downtime – We have races all year long but less in the summer/winter.
> 47) Running Movie – Meatballs. “Wudy da Wabbit” upsets Camp Mohawk in the final event - a 4 mile race through the woods to win for Camp North Star.
> 48) Race Prep vs. Maintenance – To me, they are the same.
> 49) March Madness – Alma Mater = 4 time National Champion UConn Huskies!!! #built4banners
> 50) Marathon on TV – I’ve watched some of the NYC marathon in the past.
> 51) ATHLINKS.com – Never heard of it until I saw this post.
> 52) Time Change – Yes. I enjoy afternoon runs.
> 53) Race Prep vs. Maintenance – To me, they are the same.
> 54) WDW 4 Hour Ride – Toy Story Mania
> 55) PR Treat – A beer. But that is every race.
> 56) Fear of Finishing – I always fear some injury will pop up causing me to bail out.
> 57) Fueling – Don’t run long enough distances to fuel mid run. As I prepare for Goofy, I will need to start.
> 58) Compression Socks – I started wearing compression calf sleeves on long runs. They do seem to help.
> 59) Good Friday – I worked. Both my kids were home from college for a short Easter break – both go to Catholic schools.
> 60) April Fool’s – No pranks outside of the crazy April weather.
> 61) Only One Race to Run – WDW Half Marathon.
> 62) Challenges – My first challenges will be in 2019 - Goofy and Rivals Run.
> 63) Motivation – Myself.
> 64) Four Year Old on Tower of Terror – Yes. Why not?
> 65) Running Socks – Typically Target (C9) running socks. I just got a couple pairs of Asics Nimbus to try.
> 66) Running Hats – Cold, yes, warm, no. If I am running in the rain I sometimes wear a baseball hat.
> 67) Music While Running – Yes and now I can stream on my Apple Watch 3 w/cellular
> 68) No Running on Vacation Guilt – No, I do not run on vacation.
> 69) Favorite WDW Drink – Grand Marnier Slushy.
> 70) World Major Marathon Choice – NYC.
> 71) Worst Race Conditions – My last half on 4/29 was in the cold and rain. Nothing like Boston, though.
> 72) Practice Fueling – Just starting to practice as I prepare of the Disney Marathon
> 73) One Race – Half Marathon.  It is a perfect distance for me.
> 74) Balance Running/Life – This is tough. I run when I can. Usually right after work or at lunch if I can.
> 75) Dress for Running – As little as possible.  Shorts/tech shirt always. Long sleeve warm compression shirt under tech shirt below 50. Sweats/tights and hat and gloves below freezing.
> 76) Next Big Running Goal – Complete my first marathon (Disney Marathon 2019).
> 77) Warm Up Routine – A few simple stretches and I am off.
> 78) Post Race Cool Down – Just some walking and drinking water.
> 79) Favorite WDW Queue – Space Mountain. Timeless. Love the Star Tunnel and accompanying music.
> 80) Morning/Afternoon Runs – Not a morning person. At lunch if possible or after work.
> 81) Star Wars Character/Scene – All the Tatooine scenes in New Hope and Return of the Jedi.
> 82) Hill Running – I live in CT. Hills are everywhere and inevitable.
> 83) Breaks During Running – Never in the past but starting to practice taking breaks on long runs.
> 84) Yasso 800 – Never heard of it before reading this post.
> 85) Peak – Turning 50 this year, so I believe I am well past my peak. Just trying to minimize the decline.
> 86) Foam Rolling – Never done it.
> 87) Run in the Heat – I am OK in the heat and I will run at lunch when it’s 95°. Tip: Stay hydrated!!
> 88) Why Running – Just trying to stay in shape.
> 89) Fall Marathons – Never done one.
> 90) First Disney Experience – Going with my family in 1976.  I was 8.  So many memories of that trip.
> 91) Athlete Inspiration – I appreciate great athletes but can’t say I’ve been inspired by any of them.
> 92) Memorial Day – A couple of long runs but not much else.
> 93) Hydration – When I am thirsty, I drink lots of water.
> 94) GPS History – Runkeeper on iPhone, Nike (TomTom) GPS watch, Nike Apple Watch 3LTE
> 95) Race Mileage Tracking – I let the GPS watch do the work.
> 96) Running Shirts – Not Picky. Usually get them cheap from TJ Maxx/Marshalls.
> 
> Monthly Miles: Jan - 67, Feb - 78, Mar - 99, Apr - 113, May - 156



All that, yet nothing about bananas, cilantro, or the merits of IPAs over Goses. Sheesh.


----------



## FredtheDuck

huskies90 said:


> Hi Everyone!! Thank you for all the amazing info in this thread. I have popped in a few times in the last few months and even posted but I found it very hard to follow. Since I knew there was some really great info and since I wanted to join in, I decided to go back and read all 300+ pages to get caught up.  I also decided since I was at it and to prove I read every page, I will answer all the QOTD’s:
> 
> 1) Taper – Yes. To build/store strength and energy for race.
> 2) WDW Marathon Advice – It’s not like any race you’ve ever done.
> 3) Charity Group – Nope.
> 4) Recovery – (longest run = half marathon) I am good a few hours after race.
> 5) Advice for Beginners – Don’t over think. Just get out there. Start slow and build up.
> 6) Training Plans – None. I just wing it.
> 7) Worst WDW Attraction – Tomorrowland Speedway. Wasted prime real estate.
> 8) Run/Walk Method – No. I’m a continuous runner.
> 9) Race Medals – Hanging in my closet for now until my wall display goes up (Xmas present).
> 10) Icy Roads – Nope. Way too dangerous.
> 11) Determining Race Schedule – Not a huge racer. Right now RunDisney and POT races are my focus.
> 12) Run at WDW – Outside of RunDisney, I don’t bring running stuff on vacation.
> 13) Chaffing – Only minor. Wearing compression gear helps in winter and minimal gear helps in heat.
> 14) Shirtless in Heat – Yep.  Not really self-conscious or care what others think. More comfort, less chaffing, less laundry.
> 15) Journal – Just track runs on the Nike app.
> 16) Scenic Route – I don’t run on vacation so pretty much a beautiful Spring/Fall day in CT tops the list.
> 17) Favorite WDW Snack – Grand Marnier Slushy.
> 18) Race Search – Running in the USA.
> 19) Carry Water on Runs – Nope. But with long runs coming this summer, I will need to.
> 20) See Super Blue Blood Moon – No.
> 21) Running Shoes – Whatever feels comfortable. I usually buy last year’s models. Currently in Asics Nimbus 19 from Running Warehouse on clearance.
> 22) Running Shoe Color – I Don’t Care. Especially if I got them cheap on clearance.
> 23) Holiday Themed Race – Never done one.
> 24) Sleep – Don’t really track it but I usually get 6-7 hours a night.
> 25) Other Workouts – Yes. Strength training (upper body).
> 26) Popcorn – Not a popcorn fan. If I make it, it is in the microwave.
> 27) Lundi/Mardi Gras – Did not celebrate
> 28) Favorite Surface – Asphalt. I am a road runner.
> 29) Track – I haven’t run on a track in years. There is a track nearby if I needed one.
> 30) Skipping a Workout – Yes if I can’t fit it in my schedule or bad weather - too cold/icy, etc.
> 31) WDW Attraction Bring Back – Soarin’ Over California. Soarin’ Over the World doesn’t do it for me.
> 32) Spring Time Adjustments – Less layers.
> 33) Least Favorite 5K Mile – Mile 2.
> 34) Most Difficult Transition – Half to Full. Never done it but doing it for the first time in January.
> 35) Trip Planning for Disney Races – Definitely plan for park time which is why I’m not doing Dopey
> 36) WDW Hard Ticket Event – Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party
> 37) Watch Winter Olympics – A little. Was it me, or was Curling on at least one station ALL the time?
> 38) Pre Race Routine – Get to bathroom as late as possible and try to get as close to front as possible.
> 39) Race Practice – I like to run the course ahead of time if possible so I can be prepared for hills, etc.
> 40) Favorite/Special Finisher Medals – No. Not really.
> 41) Bad Decision – Continuing to play softball through bad hamstring injuries. Kept re-injuring and never fully recovered. It will forever impact my running.
> 42) RunDisney Events – 2 completed - Castaway Cay 5K in 2015 and the WDW Half in 2018. Planning on Goofy in Jan 2019 and the Rival Run Challenge in Apr 2019.
> 43) Wrong Turn on Run – No, but I did get caught in a gated community. The exit gate was closed and had to turn around trying to find another exit - there was none, and had to head back to entrance.
> 44) Expos – Sure. I like to shop and check stuff out.
> 45)  Character Meals – They are all pretty much the same.  Chef Mickey’s has been a family tradition.  I’ve gone every year with my (now college age) kids since they were little.
> 46) Races downtime – We have races all year long but less in the summer/winter.
> 47) Running Movie – Meatballs. “Wudy da Wabbit” upsets Camp Mohawk in the final event - a 4 mile race through the woods to win for Camp North Star.
> 48) Race Prep vs. Maintenance – To me, they are the same.
> 49) March Madness – Alma Mater = 4 time National Champion UConn Huskies!!! #built4banners
> 50) Marathon on TV – I’ve watched some of the NYC marathon in the past.
> 51) ATHLINKS.com – Never heard of it until I saw this post.
> 52) Time Change – Yes. I enjoy afternoon runs.
> 53) Race Prep vs. Maintenance – To me, they are the same.
> 54) WDW 4 Hour Ride – Toy Story Mania
> 55) PR Treat – A beer. But that is every race.
> 56) Fear of Finishing – I always fear some injury will pop up causing me to bail out.
> 57) Fueling – Don’t run long enough distances to fuel mid run. As I prepare for Goofy, I will need to start.
> 58) Compression Socks – I started wearing compression calf sleeves on long runs. They do seem to help.
> 59) Good Friday – I worked. Both my kids were home from college for a short Easter break – both go to Catholic schools.
> 60) April Fool’s – No pranks outside of the crazy April weather.
> 61) Only One Race to Run – WDW Half Marathon.
> 62) Challenges – My first challenges will be in 2019 - Goofy and Rivals Run.
> 63) Motivation – Myself.
> 64) Four Year Old on Tower of Terror – Yes. Why not?
> 65) Running Socks – Typically Target (C9) running socks. I just got a couple pairs of Asics Nimbus to try.
> 66) Running Hats – Cold, yes, warm, no. If I am running in the rain I sometimes wear a baseball hat.
> 67) Music While Running – Yes and now I can stream on my Apple Watch 3 w/cellular
> 68) No Running on Vacation Guilt – No, I do not run on vacation.
> 69) Favorite WDW Drink – Grand Marnier Slushy.
> 70) World Major Marathon Choice – NYC.
> 71) Worst Race Conditions – My last half on 4/29 was in the cold and rain. Nothing like Boston, though.
> 72) Practice Fueling – Just starting to practice as I prepare of the Disney Marathon
> 73) One Race – Half Marathon.  It is a perfect distance for me.
> 74) Balance Running/Life – This is tough. I run when I can. Usually right after work or at lunch if I can.
> 75) Dress for Running – As little as possible.  Shorts/tech shirt always. Long sleeve warm compression shirt under tech shirt below 50. Sweats/tights and hat and gloves below freezing.
> 76) Next Big Running Goal – Complete my first marathon (Disney Marathon 2019).
> 77) Warm Up Routine – A few simple stretches and I am off.
> 78) Post Race Cool Down – Just some walking and drinking water.
> 79) Favorite WDW Queue – Space Mountain. Timeless. Love the Star Tunnel and accompanying music.
> 80) Morning/Afternoon Runs – Not a morning person. At lunch if possible or after work.
> 81) Star Wars Character/Scene – All the Tatooine scenes in New Hope and Return of the Jedi.
> 82) Hill Running – I live in CT. Hills are everywhere and inevitable.
> 83) Breaks During Running – Never in the past but starting to practice taking breaks on long runs.
> 84) Yasso 800 – Never heard of it before reading this post.
> 85) Peak – Turning 50 this year, so I believe I am well past my peak. Just trying to minimize the decline.
> 86) Foam Rolling – Never done it.
> 87) Run in the Heat – I am OK in the heat and I will run at lunch when it’s 95°. Tip: Stay hydrated!!
> 88) Why Running – Just trying to stay in shape.
> 89) Fall Marathons – Never done one.
> 90) First Disney Experience – Going with my family in 1976.  I was 8.  So many memories of that trip.
> 91) Athlete Inspiration – I appreciate great athletes but can’t say I’ve been inspired by any of them.
> 92) Memorial Day – A couple of long runs but not much else.
> 93) Hydration – When I am thirsty, I drink lots of water.
> 94) GPS History – Runkeeper on iPhone, Nike (TomTom) GPS watch, Nike Apple Watch 3LTE
> 95) Race Mileage Tracking – I let the GPS watch do the work.
> 96) Running Shirts – Not Picky. Usually get them cheap from TJ Maxx/Marshalls.
> 
> Monthly Miles: Jan - 67, Feb - 78, Mar - 99, Apr - 113, May - 156



Welcome! And also, impressive way to make an intro. 

@FFigawi is that even a discussion topic we should prompt? IPAs all day.


----------



## Keels

FredtheDuck said:


> Welcome! And also, impressive way to make an intro.
> 
> @FFigawi is that even a discussion topic we should prompt? IPAs all day.



IF YOU LIKE YOUR BEER TO TASTE LIKE YOU JUST TOOK A BIG CHOMP OFF A SHRUB!!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

I think I like wheat beers. Is that a thing?
(In case you hadn't realized from that one sentence, I know very little about beer)


----------



## Miranda

Someone else can have all my IPAs.  I'll keep the stouts, porters, lambics, and gruits.


----------



## chuckille

jennamfeo said:


> Oh dear. Timely comment is timely and I am now having a panic attack. I literally just ordered a Garmin (Vivo 3) yesterday to replace my Apple Watch and now I am wondering if I am going to have the same feels. I ~like~ my AW but it's an old series 1 with a cracked screen. I wanted something new and hopefully better to be able to track my runs, bike rides, and swims all in one. But what if I miss my AW because of the integration with my phone. Dang it.




Haha. I had the exact same thoughts as you! I'm a tech nerd and I'm always researching the perfect gadgets for me and even after 6-9 months of the Garmin Forerunner 935, I'm still undecided!!! I think the AW vs Garmin battle is a truly personal one. I know you had the series 1 watch, but for me, the Series 3 was nearly the perfect smartwatch! But the couple weaknesses (1-screen isn't always on which bugged me on runs/bike rides. 2- you can't tell when the GPS starts or HR locks on at the beginning of the workout...so the start of my runs would always have messed up data. 3- not enough battery life to last thru a marathon) really pushed me towards getting a Garmin.

Now that I've had the Garmin, I notice it's weakness though! 
1- I can't set granular notifications like the AW can. On my AW, I like having only phone calls and messages from my wife to come thru even though my iPhone has more notifications come in. With the Garmin, any and all notifications that come to the iPhone also go to the Garmin. So now I get buzzed on the wrist more.
2- I miss running without my iPhone. My job requires that I be on the phone during the day so with the Garmin, I need to bring the iPhone. Not the biggest problem in the world, but it's still nice to just have the AW and go out on a long run.

That's why I'm just waiting for the Series 4! Like I mentioned earlier, IF it has better battery life and an always on screen, I'm back on the AW train! If it doesn't do that, I'll still be happy with the Garmin Forerunner.


----------



## Keels

So - interesting topic came up after our big group ride tonight. We're registering as a bike club for a local triathlon in July, and this year they're offering Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men, 140 for women. Almost all of the gals (with two exceptions) would be well within the criteria - and over half of the guys would meet it as well.

We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?

In this case, signing up for Athena/Clydesdale also is discounted by $15 compared to general age group registration. They don't differentiate on your body marking when you're participating in these categories, but if nobody enters, it's almost a guaranteed podium finish. I know the theory is that larger bodies expend more energy and thus should be compared to like-sized bodies.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> So - interesting topic came up after our big group ride tonight. We're registering as a bike club for a local triathlon in July, and this year they're offering Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men, 140 for women. Almost all of the gals (with two exceptions) would be well within the criteria - and over half of the guys would meet it as well.
> 
> We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?
> 
> In this case, signing up for Athena/Clydesdale also is discounted by $15 compared to general age group registration. They don't differentiate on your body marking when you're participating in these categories, but if nobody enters, it's almost a guaranteed podium finish. I know the theory is that larger bodies expend more energy and thus should be compared to like-sized bodies.



That seems like a really low weight for Athena/Clydesdale.  Even when I had a six-pack and super skinny for my body - I was 151.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> ...Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men...



According to that, *I'm* a Clydesdale (TMI: unless the weigh-in is naked, then I don't make it).

I'm 6'2 and 175-180 pounds. I don't seem like a Clydesdale compared to the general population, but maybe to triathletes I am.

But I would sign up for it to save 15 bucks.


----------



## Capang

SarahDisney said:


> I think I like wheat beers. Is that a thing?
> (In case you hadn't realized from that one sentence, I know very little about beer)


Definitely a thing.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * For running shirts do you find a big quality difference between different sources?  Are there features you look for?  What are inexpensive sources for you?  If you strongly subscribe to a particular line, what about it makes you want it?
> ATTQOTD: I have found that the shirts i purchase from a running store to last a lot longer and less likely to cause any kind of chaffing. The free running shirts given away for some races are usually the ones I find to have problems with. They just don't seem to hold up very well. I am not loyal to any one brand, I usually just purchase the ones that I like and if it happens to be a brand I already own, then so be it.



Believe it or not I have gotten pretty lucky with my running clothes at Kohls.  I have found some good deals the last couple of years.  I found some shirts that I love.  I don't know what brand they are but they are my go-to shirts.  



LSUlakes said:


> Starting us off in the first weekend of June we have the following folks with races:
> 
> *June*
> 01 - @Slogger  - Run and Ride 5k (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @camaker  - Ironman 70.3 Raleigh Relay Running Leg (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @beatlecat42  - Baltimore 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @evre13  - Baltimore 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @Miranda  - Bow Lake Dam 15K (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @BikeFan  - Ran It with Janet 50K (NG/ N/A)
> 03 - @LdyStormy76  - Pure Pikermi Half Marathon (2:55:00 / N/A)
> 03 - @SarahDisney  - Italy Run by Ferrero (5M) (TBA / N/A)
> 03 - @TheHamm  - DX*A2 10k (1:20:00 / N/A)
> 03 - @Philo2020 - San Diego RNR Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> Good luck to yall this weekend! Remember to stay hydrated and hope you have a great race. If you have a change you would like to make or if someone not on the list would like to add a race just let me know. We look forward to hearing how your race went this weekend!


Good luck everyone!



huskies90 said:


> Hi Everyone!! Thank you for all the amazing info in this thread. I have popped in a few times in the last few months and even posted but I found it very hard to follow. Since I knew there was some really great info and since I wanted to join in, I decided to go back and read all 300+ pages to get caught up.  I also decided since I was at it and to prove I read every page, I will answer all the QOTD’s:
> 
> 1) Taper – Yes. To build/store strength and energy for race.
> 2) WDW Marathon Advice – It’s not like any race you’ve ever done.
> 3) Charity Group – Nope.
> 4) Recovery – (longest run = half marathon) I am good a few hours after race.
> 5) Advice for Beginners – Don’t over think. Just get out there. Start slow and build up.
> 6) Training Plans – None. I just wing it.
> 7) Worst WDW Attraction – Tomorrowland Speedway. Wasted prime real estate.
> 8) Run/Walk Method – No. I’m a continuous runner.
> 9) Race Medals – Hanging in my closet for now until my wall display goes up (Xmas present).
> 10) Icy Roads – Nope. Way too dangerous.
> 11) Determining Race Schedule – Not a huge racer. Right now RunDisney and POT races are my focus.
> 12) Run at WDW – Outside of RunDisney, I don’t bring running stuff on vacation.
> 13) Chaffing – Only minor. Wearing compression gear helps in winter and minimal gear helps in heat.
> 14) Shirtless in Heat – Yep.  Not really self-conscious or care what others think. More comfort, less chaffing, less laundry.
> 15) Journal – Just track runs on the Nike app.
> 16) Scenic Route – I don’t run on vacation so pretty much a beautiful Spring/Fall day in CT tops the list.
> 17) Favorite WDW Snack – Grand Marnier Slushy.
> 18) Race Search – Running in the USA.
> 19) Carry Water on Runs – Nope. But with long runs coming this summer, I will need to.
> 20) See Super Blue Blood Moon – No.
> 21) Running Shoes – Whatever feels comfortable. I usually buy last year’s models. Currently in Asics Nimbus 19 from Running Warehouse on clearance.
> 22) Running Shoe Color – I Don’t Care. Especially if I got them cheap on clearance.
> 23) Holiday Themed Race – Never done one.
> 24) Sleep – Don’t really track it but I usually get 6-7 hours a night.
> 25) Other Workouts – Yes. Strength training (upper body).
> 26) Popcorn – Not a popcorn fan. If I make it, it is in the microwave.
> 27) Lundi/Mardi Gras – Did not celebrate
> 28) Favorite Surface – Asphalt. I am a road runner.
> 29) Track – I haven’t run on a track in years. There is a track nearby if I needed one.
> 30) Skipping a Workout – Yes if I can’t fit it in my schedule or bad weather - too cold/icy, etc.
> 31) WDW Attraction Bring Back – Soarin’ Over California. Soarin’ Over the World doesn’t do it for me.
> 32) Spring Time Adjustments – Less layers.
> 33) Least Favorite 5K Mile – Mile 2.
> 34) Most Difficult Transition – Half to Full. Never done it but doing it for the first time in January.
> 35) Trip Planning for Disney Races – Definitely plan for park time which is why I’m not doing Dopey
> 36) WDW Hard Ticket Event – Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party
> 37) Watch Winter Olympics – A little. Was it me, or was Curling on at least one station ALL the time?
> 38) Pre Race Routine – Get to bathroom as late as possible and try to get as close to front as possible.
> 39) Race Practice – I like to run the course ahead of time if possible so I can be prepared for hills, etc.
> 40) Favorite/Special Finisher Medals – No. Not really.
> 41) Bad Decision – Continuing to play softball through bad hamstring injuries. Kept re-injuring and never fully recovered. It will forever impact my running.
> 42) RunDisney Events – 2 completed - Castaway Cay 5K in 2015 and the WDW Half in 2018. Planning on Goofy in Jan 2019 and the Rival Run Challenge in Apr 2019.
> 43) Wrong Turn on Run – No, but I did get caught in a gated community. The exit gate was closed and had to turn around trying to find another exit - there was none, and had to head back to entrance.
> 44) Expos – Sure. I like to shop and check stuff out.
> 45)  Character Meals – They are all pretty much the same.  Chef Mickey’s has been a family tradition.  I’ve gone every year with my (now college age) kids since they were little.
> 46) Races downtime – We have races all year long but less in the summer/winter.
> 47) Running Movie – Meatballs. “Wudy da Wabbit” upsets Camp Mohawk in the final event - a 4 mile race through the woods to win for Camp North Star.
> 48) Race Prep vs. Maintenance – To me, they are the same.
> 49) March Madness – Alma Mater = 4 time National Champion UConn Huskies!!! #built4banners
> 50) Marathon on TV – I’ve watched some of the NYC marathon in the past.
> 51) ATHLINKS.com – Never heard of it until I saw this post.
> 52) Time Change – Yes. I enjoy afternoon runs.
> 53) Race Prep vs. Maintenance – To me, they are the same.
> 54) WDW 4 Hour Ride – Toy Story Mania
> 55) PR Treat – A beer. But that is every race.
> 56) Fear of Finishing – I always fear some injury will pop up causing me to bail out.
> 57) Fueling – Don’t run long enough distances to fuel mid run. As I prepare for Goofy, I will need to start.
> 58) Compression Socks – I started wearing compression calf sleeves on long runs. They do seem to help.
> 59) Good Friday – I worked. Both my kids were home from college for a short Easter break – both go to Catholic schools.
> 60) April Fool’s – No pranks outside of the crazy April weather.
> 61) Only One Race to Run – WDW Half Marathon.
> 62) Challenges – My first challenges will be in 2019 - Goofy and Rivals Run.
> 63) Motivation – Myself.
> 64) Four Year Old on Tower of Terror – Yes. Why not?
> 65) Running Socks – Typically Target (C9) running socks. I just got a couple pairs of Asics Nimbus to try.
> 66) Running Hats – Cold, yes, warm, no. If I am running in the rain I sometimes wear a baseball hat.
> 67) Music While Running – Yes and now I can stream on my Apple Watch 3 w/cellular
> 68) No Running on Vacation Guilt – No, I do not run on vacation.
> 69) Favorite WDW Drink – Grand Marnier Slushy.
> 70) World Major Marathon Choice – NYC.
> 71) Worst Race Conditions – My last half on 4/29 was in the cold and rain. Nothing like Boston, though.
> 72) Practice Fueling – Just starting to practice as I prepare of the Disney Marathon
> 73) One Race – Half Marathon.  It is a perfect distance for me.
> 74) Balance Running/Life – This is tough. I run when I can. Usually right after work or at lunch if I can.
> 75) Dress for Running – As little as possible.  Shorts/tech shirt always. Long sleeve warm compression shirt under tech shirt below 50. Sweats/tights and hat and gloves below freezing.
> 76) Next Big Running Goal – Complete my first marathon (Disney Marathon 2019).
> 77) Warm Up Routine – A few simple stretches and I am off.
> 78) Post Race Cool Down – Just some walking and drinking water.
> 79) Favorite WDW Queue – Space Mountain. Timeless. Love the Star Tunnel and accompanying music.
> 80) Morning/Afternoon Runs – Not a morning person. At lunch if possible or after work.
> 81) Star Wars Character/Scene – All the Tatooine scenes in New Hope and Return of the Jedi.
> 82) Hill Running – I live in CT. Hills are everywhere and inevitable.
> 83) Breaks During Running – Never in the past but starting to practice taking breaks on long runs.
> 84) Yasso 800 – Never heard of it before reading this post.
> 85) Peak – Turning 50 this year, so I believe I am well past my peak. Just trying to minimize the decline.
> 86) Foam Rolling – Never done it.
> 87) Run in the Heat – I am OK in the heat and I will run at lunch when it’s 95°. Tip: Stay hydrated!!
> 88) Why Running – Just trying to stay in shape.
> 89) Fall Marathons – Never done one.
> 90) First Disney Experience – Going with my family in 1976.  I was 8.  So many memories of that trip.
> 91) Athlete Inspiration – I appreciate great athletes but can’t say I’ve been inspired by any of them.
> 92) Memorial Day – A couple of long runs but not much else.
> 93) Hydration – When I am thirsty, I drink lots of water.
> 94) GPS History – Runkeeper on iPhone, Nike (TomTom) GPS watch, Nike Apple Watch 3LTE
> 95) Race Mileage Tracking – I let the GPS watch do the work.
> 96) Running Shirts – Not Picky. Usually get them cheap from TJ Maxx/Marshalls.
> 
> Monthly Miles: Jan - 67, Feb - 78, Mar - 99, Apr - 113, May - 156



Wow, welcome!




Keels said:


> So - interesting topic came up after our big group ride tonight. We're registering as a bike club for a local triathlon in July, and this year they're offering Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men, 140 for women. Almost all of the gals (with two exceptions) would be well within the criteria - and over half of the guys would meet it as well.
> 
> We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?
> 
> In this case, signing up for Athena/Clydesdale also is discounted by $15 compared to general age group registration. They don't differentiate on your body marking when you're participating in these categories, but if nobody enters, it's almost a guaranteed podium finish. I know the theory is that larger bodies expend more energy and thus should be compared to like-sized bodies.


Nope.  I wouldn't.  Running for me is about accomplishing a goal.  I never think of weight when I run.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> According to that, *I'm* a Clydesdale (TMI: unless the weigh-in is naked, then I don't make it).
> 
> I'm 6'2 and 175-180 pounds. I don't seem like a Clydesdale compared to the general population, but maybe to triathletes I am.
> 
> But I would sign up for it to save 15 bucks.


I haven't weighed 180 since high school.  I couldn't get to 175 if I tried (without cutting off a leg) my body just isn't built that way.  When I was a senior in high school I was playing soccer and in excellent shape I was 180.  So I am forever a Clydesdale too I guess.


----------



## Waiting2goback

On a personal note this one is very fitting for me today.  Four years ago I started running to deal with my divorce.  My path to divorce was different than most as we lived together for a couple more years to let the kids get older, etc...  the last year and a half of the actual divorce, when she actually filed, were tough.  She played games, she took the kids from me for one month last year, and more recently for five months to try and make a case I was a bad father.  I am only sharing this because I have been talking about this on these threads off and on since the TOT thread in 2014, but I am happy to say the divorce is final as of yesterday.  My ex's tricks didn't work and I got my kids 50% of the time.  There have been a lot of hard days in the last four years but I came out in top and there is no doubt running was a major reason.  The miles of therapy really helped and you guys don't know it, but you were a big part of it!  Thank you all!!!


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> So - interesting topic came up after our big group ride tonight. We're registering as a bike club for a local triathlon in July, and this year they're offering Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men, 140 for women. Almost all of the gals (with two exceptions) would be well within the criteria - and over half of the guys would meet it as well.
> 
> We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?
> 
> In this case, signing up for Athena/Clydesdale also is discounted by $15 compared to general age group registration. They don't differentiate on your body marking when you're participating in these categories, but if nobody enters, it's almost a guaranteed podium finish. I know the theory is that larger bodies expend more energy and thus should be compared to like-sized bodies.


To save $15, sure, why not as long as I would get everything else the same as registering regular.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 326101
> On a personal note this one is very fitting for me today.  Four years ago I started running to deal with my divorce.  My path to divorce was different than most as we lived together for a couple more years to let the kids get older, etc...  the last year and a half of the actual divorce, when she actually filed, were tough.  She played games, she took the kids from me for one month last year, and more recently for five months to try and make a case I was a bad father.  I am only sharing this because I have been talking about this on these threads off and on since the TOT thread in 2014, but I am happy to say the divorce is final as of yesterday.  My ex's tricks didn't work and I got my kids 50% of the time.  There have been a lot of hard days in the last four years but I came out in top and there is no doubt running was a major reason.  The miles of therapy really helped and you guys don't know it, but you were a big part of it!  Thank you all!!!


I don’t know if the “running is cheaper than therapy” part is true on a board of RD runners! I’m glad things worked out. Onto the next chapter!


----------



## flav

Keels said:


> So - interesting topic came up after our big group ride tonight. We're registering as a bike club for a local triathlon in July, and this year they're offering Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men, 140 for women. Almost all of the gals (with two exceptions) would be well within the criteria - and over half of the guys would meet it as well.
> 
> We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?
> 
> In this case, signing up for Athena/Clydesdale also is discounted by $15 compared to general age group registration. They don't differentiate on your body marking when you're participating in these categories, but if nobody enters, it's almost a guaranteed podium finish. I know the theory is that larger bodies expend more energy and thus should be compared to like-sized bodies.


I had to do a search to know what Athena/Clydesdale categories were. With a 140lbs cutoff, I am in the range and not shy about my weight. So I guess I would take the cheaper option. I don’t think it could impact placement much... I placed about the same (% wise) in my age category as in my gender category on my 5k last weekend.


----------



## huskies90

FFigawi said:


> All that, yet nothing about bananas, cilantro, or the merits of IPAs over Goses. Sheesh.


Believe me, I had many thoughts/comments about beer (IPA's ) and all the other discussions and bonus questions, but to keep my post relatively shorter, I just answered the QOTD's.

But, I will add that discussions about everyone's stories and inspiration to get out and run were amazing to read and really put some perspective around why we we are all out there pounding the pavement.  It also shows that while we are all the same, we are all at the same time so unique.  Running is such a very individual sport. And this thread has the full spectrum - from Boston Marathon "bad-a$$es" to those taking their first steps off the couch to a better life and everyone in between. Everyone's story is unique and very interesting.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> So - interesting topic came up after our big group ride tonight. We're registering as a bike club for a local triathlon in July, and this year they're offering Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men, 140 for women. Almost all of the gals (with two exceptions) would be well within the criteria - and over half of the guys would meet it as well.
> 
> We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?
> 
> In this case, signing up for Athena/Clydesdale also is discounted by $15 compared to general age group registration. They don't differentiate on your body marking when you're participating in these categories, but if nobody enters, it's almost a guaranteed podium finish. I know the theory is that larger bodies expend more energy and thus should be compared to like-sized bodies.



Why wouldn't you do this? You can save $15 (that's nearly a case of the flavored carbonated malt beverage you prefer), and you're likely to get a podium finish. Sounds like a win all the way around. And those weight criteria seem pretty low. A week of beer and pizza could get me there.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> For some unknown reason today, DVC became something I thought I should look into today. When that free DVD shows up in the mail my DW may kill me for having the thought lol. We've talked about renting points, but we are always to late. We also both said it would be a crazy purchase. I'd put it at about 5% chance of actually happening. lol





Waiting2goback said:


> I know people love DVC but I looked into it a few years ago. It just didn't make sense.  It was going to cost me $15000 for the points I need to get me a week vacation and then I had to pay over $200/month fees.  If I just took that $200/month and saved it I could get a really nice room for a week, or more, each year and not have to put out $15000 to do it.  And, as I often say, if Disney is pushing DVC that hard it means it's making them more money, which means my theory is correct, that it's cheaper to do it the way I'm doing it.





PrincessV said:


> Speaking as a former DVC member, pleasepleaseplease go to the DVC section on the DIS and read up before you do anything! It _can_ be a good investment for some folks, but that depends on sooo many variables. In my case, I got a lot of use out of my points for 7ish years and financially broke even compared to what I would have spent on WDW accommodations without DVC, but I sold because 1. I needed liquid assets at the time and I could sell quickly and easily, 2. it was getting very hard to find rooms without planning far in advance, and we were at a point where planning far in advance didn't work, and 3. I saw a decline in room quality, cleanliness, and service.



I just wanted to comment on DVC since I am a current DVC owner with 3 contracts.  Both Waiting2goback andPrincessV are 100% correct and I agree with everything they both say. Especially the comment about going to the DVC section of DIS and read up and ask a lot of questions. Some real DVC veterans over there and they don’t paint a rosy picture of DVC.

Regardless of what Disney says, DVC is not a money saver. If you are going into it thinking you are going to get some big savings you are fooling yourself.  It is similar to the Disney Dining Plan.  Disney is making money hands over fists with DVC which is why they keep building more and more DVC rooms.  Side note - do you notice how new or even updated attractions/lands take years and years to build but a DVC resort can go up in a few months?  There is a reason for that.

Now, similar with Disney Dining Plan, you CAN still get your money’s worth from DVC.  But you need to go into it with the idea that it is a luxury. I relate it to buying a luxury or sports car.  A Kia will get you from point A to B as easily as a BMW. If you can afford the BMW and that is where you want to spend your $$, go for it!!

Me personally, I have waaaaaaay, more than gotten my money’s worth from DVC and it has been a luxury that I have been happy to put my disposable income to.  Things have changed quite a bit since I bought in and there are others who said the same when I was buying in back in 2009.  I have a friend who bought into Boardwalk back in 1998 for $50/ point - 20 years of use and he could now sell his contract for $120/point (and back then there were better perks like annual passes were included).  I don’t know if I would be buying direct from Disney at the prices they are charging today. I got my first contract at AKV for $90/point.  But I might look at the resale market if I was interested.

But for me, DVC is like my vacation home. People buy vacation homes on the beach that cost millions and go there every summer. It is a luxury but if you can afford a vacation home, great. I have had so many great trips and memories with my family at Disney, I would never trade them.  It has also been my way of justifying all my trips to Disney (see my signature). When everyone comments about me going to Disney…yet again…I just say, I own DVC and that is where I like to vacation. Disney is my happy place and though I could probably do it cheaper without DVC, I don’t know if I would have.  And now with my family starting to get into RunDisney races, I have yet another reason to be a DVC owner. I already have my rooms booked for January and April for the Marathon and Star Wars runs.


----------



## KingLlama

Keels said:


> So - interesting topic came up after our big group ride tonight. We're registering as a bike club for a local triathlon in July, and this year they're offering Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men, 140 for women.



Based on this criteria, I'm the entire PACK of Clydesdales.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *If something goes wrong during a race (fall, injury creeping back, watch not coming on, bunny not on track, GI issue, out of breath...) what are your in race recovery strategies? Your pace adjustment strategies? Your positive thoughts to snap out of it?
Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion! 

ATTQOTD: My rule of thumb is, something is going to go wrong. It may be something small or something big, but I just try to stay positive and adjust according to the circumstance.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If something goes wrong during a race (fall, injury creeping back, watch not coming on, bunny not on track, GI issue, out of breath...) what are your in race recovery strategies? Your pace adjustment strategies? Your positive thoughts to snap out of it?
> Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!


Well knock on wood I have never had something major go wrong during a race. Sure maybe I have gotten a bit tired or sore. Also could be out of breath but in that case I might slow it down a bit and get to the nearest water stop. Weather could be an issue too but you adjust accordingly to that in most cases.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:

I go into a race with multiple plans/goals. If things go wrong and plan 'A' isn't a reality, I'll re-evaluate and determine if plan 'B' is feasible.

Rather than bemoan 'how did I get here?', I think 'I'm in this situation, what's the best I can do from here?'

If things are really going bad, I remind myself that it's only a race and not a tragedy if things go wrong. Easier to do in a 5K than a marathon.


----------



## LSUlakes

huskies90 said:


> Hi Everyone!! Thank you for all the amazing info in this thread. I have popped in a few times in the last few months and even posted but I found it very hard to follow. Since I knew there was some really great info and since I wanted to join in, I decided to go back and read all 300+ pages to get caught up.  I also decided since I was at it and to prove I read every page, I will answer all the QOTD’s:
> 
> 1) Taper – Yes. To build/store strength and energy for race.
> 2) WDW Marathon Advice – It’s not like any race you’ve ever done.
> 3) Charity Group – Nope.
> 4) Recovery – (longest run = half marathon) I am good a few hours after race.
> 5) Advice for Beginners – Don’t over think. Just get out there. Start slow and build up.
> 6) Training Plans – None. I just wing it.
> 7) Worst WDW Attraction – Tomorrowland Speedway. Wasted prime real estate.
> 8) Run/Walk Method – No. I’m a continuous runner.
> 9) Race Medals – Hanging in my closet for now until my wall display goes up (Xmas present).
> 10) Icy Roads – Nope. Way too dangerous.
> 11) Determining Race Schedule – Not a huge racer. Right now RunDisney and POT races are my focus.
> 12) Run at WDW – Outside of RunDisney, I don’t bring running stuff on vacation.
> 13) Chaffing – Only minor. Wearing compression gear helps in winter and minimal gear helps in heat.
> 14) Shirtless in Heat – Yep.  Not really self-conscious or care what others think. More comfort, less chaffing, less laundry.
> 15) Journal – Just track runs on the Nike app.
> 16) Scenic Route – I don’t run on vacation so pretty much a beautiful Spring/Fall day in CT tops the list.
> 17) Favorite WDW Snack – Grand Marnier Slushy.
> 18) Race Search – Running in the USA.
> 19) Carry Water on Runs – Nope. But with long runs coming this summer, I will need to.
> 20) See Super Blue Blood Moon – No.
> 21) Running Shoes – Whatever feels comfortable. I usually buy last year’s models. Currently in Asics Nimbus 19 from Running Warehouse on clearance.
> 22) Running Shoe Color – I Don’t Care. Especially if I got them cheap on clearance.
> 23) Holiday Themed Race – Never done one.
> 24) Sleep – Don’t really track it but I usually get 6-7 hours a night.
> 25) Other Workouts – Yes. Strength training (upper body).
> 26) Popcorn – Not a popcorn fan. If I make it, it is in the microwave.
> 27) Lundi/Mardi Gras – Did not celebrate
> 28) Favorite Surface – Asphalt. I am a road runner.
> 29) Track – I haven’t run on a track in years. There is a track nearby if I needed one.
> 30) Skipping a Workout – Yes if I can’t fit it in my schedule or bad weather - too cold/icy, etc.
> 31) WDW Attraction Bring Back – Soarin’ Over California. Soarin’ Over the World doesn’t do it for me.
> 32) Spring Time Adjustments – Less layers.
> 33) Least Favorite 5K Mile – Mile 2.
> 34) Most Difficult Transition – Half to Full. Never done it but doing it for the first time in January.
> 35) Trip Planning for Disney Races – Definitely plan for park time which is why I’m not doing Dopey
> 36) WDW Hard Ticket Event – Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party
> 37) Watch Winter Olympics – A little. Was it me, or was Curling on at least one station ALL the time?
> 38) Pre Race Routine – Get to bathroom as late as possible and try to get as close to front as possible.
> 39) Race Practice – I like to run the course ahead of time if possible so I can be prepared for hills, etc.
> 40) Favorite/Special Finisher Medals – No. Not really.
> 41) Bad Decision – Continuing to play softball through bad hamstring injuries. Kept re-injuring and never fully recovered. It will forever impact my running.
> 42) RunDisney Events – 2 completed - Castaway Cay 5K in 2015 and the WDW Half in 2018. Planning on Goofy in Jan 2019 and the Rival Run Challenge in Apr 2019.
> 43) Wrong Turn on Run – No, but I did get caught in a gated community. The exit gate was closed and had to turn around trying to find another exit - there was none, and had to head back to entrance.
> 44) Expos – Sure. I like to shop and check stuff out.
> 45)  Character Meals – They are all pretty much the same.  Chef Mickey’s has been a family tradition.  I’ve gone every year with my (now college age) kids since they were little.
> 46) Races downtime – We have races all year long but less in the summer/winter.
> 47) Running Movie – Meatballs. “Wudy da Wabbit” upsets Camp Mohawk in the final event - a 4 mile race through the woods to win for Camp North Star.
> 48) Race Prep vs. Maintenance – To me, they are the same.
> 49) March Madness – Alma Mater = 4 time National Champion UConn Huskies!!! #built4banners
> 50) Marathon on TV – I’ve watched some of the NYC marathon in the past.
> 51) ATHLINKS.com – Never heard of it until I saw this post.
> 52) Time Change – Yes. I enjoy afternoon runs.
> 53) Race Prep vs. Maintenance – To me, they are the same.
> 54) WDW 4 Hour Ride – Toy Story Mania
> 55) PR Treat – A beer. But that is every race.
> 56) Fear of Finishing – I always fear some injury will pop up causing me to bail out.
> 57) Fueling – Don’t run long enough distances to fuel mid run. As I prepare for Goofy, I will need to start.
> 58) Compression Socks – I started wearing compression calf sleeves on long runs. They do seem to help.
> 59) Good Friday – I worked. Both my kids were home from college for a short Easter break – both go to Catholic schools.
> 60) April Fool’s – No pranks outside of the crazy April weather.
> 61) Only One Race to Run – WDW Half Marathon.
> 62) Challenges – My first challenges will be in 2019 - Goofy and Rivals Run.
> 63) Motivation – Myself.
> 64) Four Year Old on Tower of Terror – Yes. Why not?
> 65) Running Socks – Typically Target (C9) running socks. I just got a couple pairs of Asics Nimbus to try.
> 66) Running Hats – Cold, yes, warm, no. If I am running in the rain I sometimes wear a baseball hat.
> 67) Music While Running – Yes and now I can stream on my Apple Watch 3 w/cellular
> 68) No Running on Vacation Guilt – No, I do not run on vacation.
> 69) Favorite WDW Drink – Grand Marnier Slushy.
> 70) World Major Marathon Choice – NYC.
> 71) Worst Race Conditions – My last half on 4/29 was in the cold and rain. Nothing like Boston, though.
> 72) Practice Fueling – Just starting to practice as I prepare of the Disney Marathon
> 73) One Race – Half Marathon.  It is a perfect distance for me.
> 74) Balance Running/Life – This is tough. I run when I can. Usually right after work or at lunch if I can.
> 75) Dress for Running – As little as possible.  Shorts/tech shirt always. Long sleeve warm compression shirt under tech shirt below 50. Sweats/tights and hat and gloves below freezing.
> 76) Next Big Running Goal – Complete my first marathon (Disney Marathon 2019).
> 77) Warm Up Routine – A few simple stretches and I am off.
> 78) Post Race Cool Down – Just some walking and drinking water.
> 79) Favorite WDW Queue – Space Mountain. Timeless. Love the Star Tunnel and accompanying music.
> 80) Morning/Afternoon Runs – Not a morning person. At lunch if possible or after work.
> 81) Star Wars Character/Scene – All the Tatooine scenes in New Hope and Return of the Jedi.
> 82) Hill Running – I live in CT. Hills are everywhere and inevitable.
> 83) Breaks During Running – Never in the past but starting to practice taking breaks on long runs.
> 84) Yasso 800 – Never heard of it before reading this post.
> 85) Peak – Turning 50 this year, so I believe I am well past my peak. Just trying to minimize the decline.
> 86) Foam Rolling – Never done it.
> 87) Run in the Heat – I am OK in the heat and I will run at lunch when it’s 95°. Tip: Stay hydrated!!
> 88) Why Running – Just trying to stay in shape.
> 89) Fall Marathons – Never done one.
> 90) First Disney Experience – Going with my family in 1976.  I was 8.  So many memories of that trip.
> 91) Athlete Inspiration – I appreciate great athletes but can’t say I’ve been inspired by any of them.
> 92) Memorial Day – A couple of long runs but not much else.
> 93) Hydration – When I am thirsty, I drink lots of water.
> 94) GPS History – Runkeeper on iPhone, Nike (TomTom) GPS watch, Nike Apple Watch 3LTE
> 95) Race Mileage Tracking – I let the GPS watch do the work.
> 96) Running Shirts – Not Picky. Usually get them cheap from TJ Maxx/Marshalls.
> 
> Monthly Miles: Jan - 67, Feb - 78, Mar - 99, Apr - 113, May - 156



That was a kick down the door type introduction! Welcome to the thread officially and I look forward to reading more of your responses.



Keels said:


> IF YOU LIKE YOUR BEER TO TASTE LIKE YOU JUST TOOK A BIG CHOMP OFF A SHRUB!!!!



I have said it before, and I'll say it again, I LOVE IPA's lol. 



SarahDisney said:


> I think I like wheat beers. Is that a thing?
> (In case you hadn't realized from that one sentence, I know very little about beer)



It is indeed a style of beer. 



Keels said:


> We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?



I do this for a local 5k called the fat boy 5k. I will say this, there are some fast folks with beer belly's lol.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Keels said:


> We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?


Well they're off by about 10 lbs from the official Iron Man designations for these categories (200lbs for men/150 for women). But if it were me, and a I got a discount, and potential to podium, heck yeah I would register!!


----------



## PrincessV

avondale said:


> Since you've brought up this question, I'll mention my recent annoyance:  I rarely to go a mall to shop, but I do generally want to try on my clothes, even tank tops, so I'll go.  I went to a sporting goods store planning to spend $$$ as needed for several tank tops, but they had nothing I considered vaguely acceptable.  Either black in color (who wants black tank tops when it is 90+ deg F and humid as heck?) or all the same cut-out-back style.  I don't mind my colorful sports bra sticking out a bit, but I fail to see the point of a cut-out located just where the racer-back of the sports bra is.  I swear that just about every tank top in the store was in this style, regardless of the brand (Nike, Adidas, etc.).  So I bought nothing.  Take that, stupid fashion fad!


 Preach! Seriously, I HATE those stupid cut-out/extra-strappy tops. For one big thing, I don't want to put that much effort into applying sunscreen! All I want is a plain ol' tank.



Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 326101
> On a personal note this one is very fitting for me today.  Four years ago I started running to deal with my divorce.  My path to divorce was different than most as we lived together for a couple more years to let the kids get older, etc...  the last year and a half of the actual divorce, when she actually filed, were tough.  She played games, she took the kids from me for one month last year, and more recently for five months to try and make a case I was a bad father.  I am only sharing this because I have been talking about this on these threads off and on since the TOT thread in 2014, but I am happy to say the divorce is final as of yesterday.  My ex's tricks didn't work and I got my kids 50% of the time.  There have been a lot of hard days in the last four years but I came out in top and there is no doubt running was a major reason.  The miles of therapy really helped and you guys don't know it, but you were a big part of it!  Thank you all!!!


 Hooray! I'm so glad for you. I've BT/DT and it was truly the worst time of my life, bar none, so I get it. I wish you abundant peace and happiness as you move forward into the next chapter!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If something goes wrong during a race (fall, injury creeping back, watch not coming on, bunny not on track, GI issue, out of breath...) what are your in race recovery strategies? Your pace adjustment strategies? Your positive thoughts to snap out of it?


ATTQOTD: Like @OldSlowGoofyGuy , I always go into a race with tiers of goals, and I always give myself the option of simply not finishing - I find that makes it easy to handle things that may come up. When my IT Band started acting up during a race once, I changed my goal from "meet xyz time" to "have some fun over the last few miles and just finish without doing more damage." Another race I went in knowing the only thing I wanted from it was a certain time - when it became clear halfway through that the oppressive heat wouldn't allow that time to happen, I bailed and enjoyed a long, shaded walk to my car through a pretty section of the city.


----------



## Miranda

I want to love the Apple Watch, I'm an Apple girl (my desktop is a Windows machine for gaming but my laptop is a Macbook and I have an iPhone and iPad), but I just have not read enough good things about it as an exercise watch.  Someone in my running group was running with the Series 2 one a while, and it was always telling her crazy things like we'd run 16 miles when it was maybe 10-11.  Plus it seemed like there wasn't a good way to sync it to Strava like there is with the Garmin.  

My 220 is seeming at the end of it's life (I mentioned in my HM writeup how it went from fully charged to dead in 11 miles of a HM the second to last one I did and this last one it barely made it to the end, I had like 3% left), but I think I'm going to replace it with the Garmin 645.  I feel like I'm kind of rolling the dice by not replacing it before my race this weekend but the race is a 15K so in theory even if I get low battery, it should last the length of the race, and I don't know if I have time to go buy it at the local running store and learn how to use it before Saturday.  Then I have no more racing or long training runs until August when I have Beach to Beacon 10K and training will start to ramp up longer for Wineglass at the end of September, so I will definitely go replace it before that.


----------



## Miranda

Keels said:


> So - interesting topic came up after our big group ride tonight. We're registering as a bike club for a local triathlon in July, and this year they're offering Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men, 140 for women. Almost all of the gals (with two exceptions) would be well within the criteria - and over half of the guys would meet it as well.
> 
> We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?
> 
> In this case, signing up for Athena/Clydesdale also is discounted by $15 compared to general age group registration. They don't differentiate on your body marking when you're participating in these categories, but if nobody enters, it's almost a guaranteed podium finish. I know the theory is that larger bodies expend more energy and thus should be compared to like-sized bodies.


I usually sign up for the Athena division if they have one.  I'm not really sure why, as I'm not going to podium either in my age group or the Athena one.  A $15 discount would just be an extra bonus!


----------



## JBinORL

camaker said:


> Just to provide a different perspective, I had an Apple Watch Series 2 and hated it.  I found the Garmin did pretty much everything for running better than the AW did, especially without requiring special additional apps for things like intervals.  The Garmin Connect app provides a seamless enough interface with my iPhone for my running data and I don't need all day fitness tracking.  I've got a stable of everyday watches that I wear and found that I missed them due to having to wear the AW all the time.  I sold the AW to a coworker and have never had the slightest feeling of regret, remorse or loss for the lack of it.  If you hate the loss of your AW, sell the Vivo and get a Series 3.  You're not going to lose much by trying the different approach.


 I was the exact same. I had the Series 2, used it a few times and realized it couldn't compare to a Garmin Forerunner. So I sold it and went back to the 235 (now on


----------



## SheHulk

Keels said:


> So - interesting topic came up after our big group ride tonight. We're registering as a bike club for a local triathlon in July, and this year they're offering Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men, 140 for women. Almost all of the gals (with two exceptions) would be well within the criteria - and over half of the guys would meet it as well.
> 
> We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?
> 
> In this case, signing up for Athena/Clydesdale also is discounted by $15 compared to general age group registration. They don't differentiate on your body marking when you're participating in these categories, but if nobody enters, it's almost a guaranteed podium finish. I know the theory is that larger bodies expend more energy and thus should be compared to like-sized bodies.


Anybody who looks at me would know I don't weigh less than 140 pounds but I still don't think I could bring myself to sign up for the Athena class. I'm not fooling anybody but it's just been so ingrained in me since childhood to be ashamed of my weight, I couldn't do it. I also think I am stupid for it and why not get the discount and a class prize if you can?


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If something goes wrong during a race (fall, injury creeping back, watch not coming on, bunny not on track, GI issue, out of breath...) what are your in race recovery strategies? Your pace adjustment strategies? Your positive thoughts to snap out of it?
> Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!



ATTQOTD: Like you, I realize adversity is bound to happen during the race.  One of the first things I do is try and avoid those scenarios as much as possible.  Practice the clothing, the shoes, the nutrition, avoid passing in compromised locations, etc.  One of the biggest for me is racing blind to pace.  I really stuggle mentally dealing with a bad split or the pace slipping.  So I've found that removing that piece of race day feedback keeps me much happier. I trust myself.  I know I'm doing the best I can on that particular race day.  So whatever the mystery time ends up being so be it.  I'll leave the evaluation of race day decisions and occurrences until after the race is over.

Positivity and mental mindset can (and in my belief of the Psychobiological Model of Endurance and Motivational Intensity Theory) and do play a significant role in race day performance.  Recent research shows smiling during the race can be beneficial.  Kipchoge is commonly seen smiling at the end of the race.  It serves two purposes.  One a genuine smile keeps you in a positive mindset and releases endorphins thus making the perception of effort lower and the race seem easier.  Two, a genuine smile also releases some tension in the face whereby you end up more relaxed throughout the body. This relaxed running style allows the body to move more fluidly.  Certainly easier said than done to smile in the late stages of a race or a hard training day.  I try to aim to relax my face so that it feels like a bowl of jelly.  Super relaxed jaw.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If something goes wrong during a race (fall, injury creeping back, watch not coming on, bunny not on track, GI issue, out of breath...) what are your in race recovery strategies? Your pace adjustment strategies? Your positive thoughts to snap out of it?
> Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!


ATTQOTD: This is always my fear during a race, mostly that my calf or hamstring will pop and I will have to withdrawn. So far, I haven't really had official time goals, only to finish so this may change over time.  I have dealt with minor challenges during a race (stomach pains, starting out too fast) and for the most part, I just do my best to deal with it.


Miranda said:


> I want to love the Apple Watch, I'm an Apple girl (my desktop is a Windows machine for gaming but my laptop is a Macbook and I have an iPhone and iPad), but I just have not read enough good things about it as an exercise watch.  Someone in my running group was running with the Series 2 one a while, and it was always telling her crazy things like we'd run 16 miles when it was maybe 10-11.  Plus it seemed like there wasn't a good way to sync it to Strava like there is with the Garmin.


I don't use Strava so I can't comment on the sync, but I have a Nike Apple Series 3 with LTE and I have been happy with it. I don't know if the 3 has a better GPS than the 2, but it has been very accurate with my miles and I have never had it tell me i have run 16 miles when it has been 11. It has always tracked exactly how I map it out on google maps.  I am sure there are better watches for running but the Apple Watch has all the tracking stuff I need including heart rate and elevation.  But is so much more than a running watch and I use it for so much outside of running. For running, the interface is amazing and with the LTE, I can stream music through Apple Music to bluetooth earbuds which I love - no more ipod with corded earbuds. Not to mention getting the latest weather and radar when I am out on a run.  And while I don't answer calls or texts WHILE I am running, I usually do as soon as I stop which has come in handy many times. Since I run on busy streets there is always a chance I can have some accident or even if I get injured I can call for help. Since I rarely ran with my phone previously, this is a huge plus. And my wife can track me on her iphone if she is wondering how close I am.  Like I said, there a better running watches for sure, but if you are an apple girl/guy, I think it is worth considering.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  To quote an old work training program I took, when something goes off in a race it's time to "release the outcome", i.e. don't fixate on that end point/goal of what you wanted.  So during Goofy 2013, when I lined up at the start of the marathon and my IT band hurt from my first step, or during one year's half, when I had a rather unfortunate GI issue, the only thing to do is just adjust.  So Goofy 2013 was a race where I stopped for every character out there, which I never do.

I will say that I have been fortunate not to have something happen in a race where I really cared about the outcome.  I'm sure I would be one angry person if something happened in an important goal race.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If something goes wrong during a race (fall, injury creeping back, watch not coming on, bunny not on track, GI issue, out of breath...) what are your in race recovery strategies? Your pace adjustment strategies? Your positive thoughts to snap out of it?
> Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!



In most races, something will go wrong. I find the best with to deal with any issues is to acknowledge them and move on. Dwelling on them or spending too much mental energy on them detracts from your overall goal. If your pace slipped for one mile, it's better to say "yes, it slipped. Ok, time to refocus and get back on track," than "OMG, it slipped. I'm 22 seconds behind. I have to address this here and now and aahhhhhhh!"


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: I just kind of let things go? I haven't really had anything majorly go wrong though, or had a serious goal race. My main focus on the first several were just to get through them. That's changing now, but I tend to go into a race with multiple goals and can shift approaches between them reasonably well. I'm always worried about the potential for issues so by the time it's mile 12 and nothing has popped up I'm pretty happy and that makes it easier to push through the end.

I had intended to push for a PR at the Dark Side Half in April since I had a friend pacing me, but the weather (read: humidity) put that out of reach, something I knew before the race started. So it was easy to just switch to the mindset of running it for fun and enjoying the experience together, since running with someone was a new thing for me. (Also it doesn't hurt that I had just set a PR the week before at the half distance.)


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> The Apple Watch Triathlete is a great resource for people who want to learn more about how to train and race with their Apple Watch. He covers more than just triathlons.


That's a super fun website with tons of information. Thanks!



camaker said:


> Just to provide a different perspective, I had an Apple Watch Series 2 and hated it.  I found the Garmin did pretty much everything for running better than the AW did, especially without requiring special additional apps for things like intervals.  The Garmin Connect app provides a seamless enough interface with my iPhone for my running data and I don't need all day fitness tracking.  I've got a stable of everyday watches that I wear and found that I missed them due to having to wear the AW all the time.  I sold the AW to a coworker and have never had the slightest feeling of regret, remorse or loss for the lack of it.  If you hate the loss of your AW, sell the Vivo and get a Series 3.  You're not going to lose much by trying the different approach.


The price difference of the Vivo 3 vs Series 3 was a big selling point to me. Plus the Vivo was prettier. I feel like I will be okay, but I can always return or sell my Vivo and just stay with my current AW, if I regret.



SarahDisney said:


> I'm actually the opposite - this is my first smartwatch, and I'm worried that it's going to be too distracting having all of that stuff coming up on my wrist. I dont need to be looking at texts or messing with my music or whatever while running.
> It's funny how the same watch can lead to two totally opposite fears.
> 
> Hopefully we'll both end up loving it.


Haha, I remember how weird it was when I first got a smart watch getting notifications all the time. I since turned off most of them. Getting a text during running isn't too annoying, I can swipe it away pretty easily. You get used to things like that. I hope the Garmin is more workout related and less smartphone extension, if that makes sense.



Bree said:


> I don’t miss my Apple Watch.  I never used it to text, answer my phone or for running.  I also found the apps that I used on my phone didn’t work as well on the watch.  I liked my Apple Watch, but I love my Garmin.


I mostly use it to track my activities and stuff. I do get text notifications on it but it just allows me to decide if I need to pull my phone out and reply or not if I am busy. I am weird when it comes to change, so I think that is where my worries lie.



chuckille said:


> Haha. I had the exact same thoughts as you! I'm a tech nerd and I'm always researching the perfect gadgets for me and even after 6-9 months of the Garmin Forerunner 935, I'm still undecided!!! I think the AW vs Garmin battle is a truly personal one. I know you had the series 1 watch, but for me, the Series 3 was nearly the perfect smartwatch! But the couple weaknesses (1-screen isn't always on which bugged me on runs/bike rides. 2- you can't tell when the GPS starts or HR locks on at the beginning of the workout...so the start of my runs would always have messed up data. 3- not enough battery life to last thru a marathon) really pushed me towards getting a Garmin.
> 
> Now that I've had the Garmin, I notice it's weakness though!
> 1- I can't set granular notifications like the AW can. On my AW, I like having only phone calls and messages from my wife to come thru even though my iPhone has more notifications come in. With the Garmin, any and all notifications that come to the iPhone also go to the Garmin. So now I get buzzed on the wrist more.
> 2- I miss running without my iPhone. My job requires that I be on the phone during the day so with the Garmin, I need to bring the iPhone. Not the biggest problem in the world, but it's still nice to just have the AW and go out on a long run.
> 
> That's why I'm just waiting for the Series 4! Like I mentioned earlier, IF it has better battery life and an always on screen, I'm back on the AW train! If it doesn't do that, I'll still be happy with the Garmin Forerunner.


Thank you for some additional feedback! Yeah battery life is definitely a huge factor for me. Along with minor things like pacing and stuff. I always run with my phone so I don't think that will affect me so much. Hopefully I will just love it and everything will be okay. Haha.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I try to channel Elsa...fortunately I have not had any major issues. My IT band acted up during the WDW Marathon this year and that was probably the worst experience so far, but luckily I wasn't running for time.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: It depends on the struggle, honestly. I fell once in a 10k Disney race, like really hard, but felt so embarrassed that I jumped right up and ran as fast as I could away from the people who stopped to help me up that I PR'd that race. So in that one, I just brushed it off and kept on going. But then in my last race I wanted to walk off the course because I was struggling so hard and everything sucked and I was dying. I just had to think about what I wanted and why I was there and that at the halfway point it was going to be downhill again. Otherwise, I just keep @DopeyBadger's positive race week pep talks in my head and hope they push me along. Walk if you need to walk. Hydrate. Take nutrition. Re-focus. Keep on moving forward.



Keels said:


> So - interesting topic came up after our big group ride tonight. We're registering as a bike club for a local triathlon in July, and this year they're offering Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men, 140 for women. Almost all of the gals (with two exceptions) would be well within the criteria - and over half of the guys would meet it as well.
> 
> We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?
> 
> In this case, signing up for Athena/Clydesdale also is discounted by $15 compared to general age group registration. They don't differentiate on your body marking when you're participating in these categories, but if nobody enters, it's almost a guaranteed podium finish. I know the theory is that larger bodies expend more energy and thus should be compared to like-sized bodies.


First off, I'll take any discount for any reason -- ever. Period. But I was looking at this low-key Tri in August and they had these categories too, and for the sake of wanting to win, I might consider signing up in that category. Plus, Athena was a bad bee. You wanna compare me to her, I'll take it. Regardless of WHY you are calling me that.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: My overall race goal is to finish and to do the best I can for that day.  I’ve had the standard “issues” during the race and just work through them, maybe walk for a second, take some deep breaths, eat or drink something, etc. Sometimes it’s just that mental game of “make it to the next water stop” or “run until the end of this song” and setting up mini goals throughout the race in order to finish.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jennamfeo said:


> Plus, Athena was a bad bee...



I never thought about this angle: the women's division is named after a Greek goddess, and the men's division is named after a draft horse? (albeit, one related to beer).

Shouldn't the men's division be Atlas or Hercules? (don't think they quite made it to god rank)


----------



## opusone

Keels said:


> 180 for men, 140 for women



Here is the official USAT rule (Article III, Section 3.2(b)):
b. Weight Class Division.  In events where a weight class division is offered, the minimum weight shall be 220 pounds for men and 165 pounds for women, monitored by the event organizer.  The weight class age categories for men and women shall be 39 years of age and under and 40 years of age and over.  Participants are not eligible to compete in a weight class division and in an age group division at the same event.



Keels said:


> would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?



I have totally signed up for this before.  A local half marathon had the following requirements, and I placed first in the Clydesdale A division:

Clydesdale / Athena Rules: Clydesdale & Athena Competition offers CARA runners the opportunity to compete in weight divisions. This recognized category of competition affords the heavier, taller runner the chance to compete on a level playing field with others in the same weight divisions

Clydesdales and Athena runners will have the...following weight categories:
Women (Athena): • A = 155-169 • B = 170+ 
Men (Clydesdale): • A = 185-199 • B = 200-224 • C = 225+


----------



## kbenson13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If something goes wrong during a race (fall, injury creeping back, watch not coming on, bunny not on track, GI issue, out of breath...) what are your in race recovery strategies? Your pace adjustment strategies? Your positive thoughts to snap out of it?
> Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!



ATTQOTD: I'm pretty new to racing, but on my second HM ever (which was just last year) I cramped up about 6 miles into the run.  Nothing terrible, just really painful side stitches on both sides.  But I had no strategy for dealing with it.  I just gutted out the race by slowing down as little as possible to the point where the cramps were tolerable (they never went away).  I also walked the water stations (and even walked a few times when there was was no water station).  It was pretty ugly but I got through it!


----------



## garneska

Keels said:


> So - interesting topic came up after our big group ride tonight. We're registering as a bike club for a local triathlon in July, and this year they're offering Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men, 140 for women. Almost all of the gals (with two exceptions) would be well within the criteria - and over half of the guys would meet it as well.
> 
> We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?
> 
> In this case, signing up for Athena/Clydesdale also is discounted by $15 compared to general age group registration. They don't differentiate on your body marking when you're participating in these categories, but if nobody enters, it's almost a guaranteed podium finish. I know the theory is that larger bodies expend more energy and thus should be compared to like-sized bodies.



i would sign up for Athena, however i will say those are very low weights for the weight class. i do see where you posted the official one of 165 for women and that is what i am used to seeing.  i would definitely sign up, why not?


----------



## Keels

Y’ALL MY FRONT YARD IS A MILE MARKER FOR A LOCAL 5 AND 10K AND I’VE NEVER BEEN SO EXCITED TO WAKE UP EARLY ON A SATURDAY IN MY LIFE!!!!

Gotta practice my beer handing out, you know. Training for January.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If something goes wrong during a race (fall, injury creeping back, watch not coming on, bunny not on track, GI issue, out of breath...) what are your in race recovery strategies? Your pace adjustment strategies? Your positive thoughts to snap out of it?
> Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!



Its definitely hard, but I try to take a second to reset, adjust my attitude/goals, and forgive myself for whatever went wrong. I try not to set "all or nothing" goals and I like to have a backup goal or a strategy to adjust my goal (even if it's just crossing the finish line as my goal and walking as the adjustment) so that if things go wrong, I dont feel like I completely failed.

Will post my May mileage when I get home (which might be sooner than originally planned, since my head feels like it's going to explode, so I might cut out of the office a little early), since I'm done for the month.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Y’ALL MY FRONT YARD IS A MILE MARKER FOR A LOCAL 5 AND 10K AND I’VE NEVER BEEN SO EXCITED TO WAKE UP EARLY ON A SATURDAY IN MY LIFE!!!!
> 
> Gotta practice my beer handing out, you know. Training for January.


I'm actually pretty jealous of this. Handing out beer during a race is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## TheHamm

Keels said:


> So - interesting topic came up after our big group ride tonight. We're registering as a bike club for a local triathlon in July, and this year they're offering Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men, 140 for women. Almost all of the gals (with two exceptions) would be well within the criteria - and over half of the guys would meet it as well.
> 
> We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?
> 
> In this case, signing up for Athena/Clydesdale also is discounted by $15 compared to general age group registration. They don't differentiate on your body marking when you're participating in these categories, but if nobody enters, it's almost a guaranteed podium finish. I know the theory is that larger bodies expend more energy and thus should be compared to like-sized bodies.



I would for a discount, but not if they make me weigh in at some sort of public ceremony.  I think it is an odd category, and as a relatively tall person I think it would be silly and borderline unhealthy of me to wish to be less than 140lbs.  Do they expect Yuki Kawauchi and his Nihon-jin friends to race and throw off the size distribution?  Because the Japanese do think me to be obese



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If something goes wrong during a race (fall, injury creeping back, watch not coming on, bunny not on track, GI issue, out of breath...) what are your in race recovery strategies? Your pace adjustment strategies? Your positive thoughts to snap out of it?
> Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!


I expect failure and disaster to be just around the corner in most aspects of life, running is no different.  I am not looking to BQ or place in any event, so it makes it easier to go with the unexpected.  Move on, recognize the privilege I have to train, to register, and start, and that it is my choice to finish.  I can stop anytime, but finishing poorly is better than no finish in most situations.



PrincessV said:


> Preach! Seriously, I HATE those stupid cut-out/extra-strappy tops. For one big thing, I don't want to put that much effort into applying sunscreen! All I want is a plain ol' tank.


After spending more time trying to get out the door to run, I'm going to miss a spot, and then I am going to cry when I cannot wear normal clothes for days.  Let's not?


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I'm actually pretty jealous of this. Handing out beer during a race is definitely on my bucket list.



They put a memo through my mail slot that the course would be going past my house and the street would be closed from 7-9 a.m. and I literally shrieked with excitement when I read it!!


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  I haven’t had any major issues in a race yet.  When it comes to something like running slower than I was aiming for, I manly mentally shrug, acknowledge today isn’t my day and finish as best as I can.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Keels said:


> Y’ALL MY FRONT YARD IS A MILE MARKER FOR A LOCAL 5 AND 10K AND I’VE NEVER BEEN SO EXCITED TO WAKE UP EARLY ON A SATURDAY IN MY LIFE!!!!


This is so cool! Very envious!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jennamfeo said:


> I'm actually pretty jealous of this. Handing out beer during a race is definitely on my bucket list.



My advise is to have lots of cups ready and poured.  More than you think you need.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I never really tracked my miles until I got my FitBit.  Of course, it says I ran 12.89 miles the day of the Dark Side Half, so I don't trust it either.  That said, I view it as a useful tool to help me stay active and drink enough fluid throughout the day every day.  When I need to replace it, I may look at other alternatives, but I'll use it until it's completely done for.

Running shirts:  Most of my running shirts are now runDisney, but for longer runs or weather impacted races I make certain to use either the Nike cold weather shirt or the warm weather shirt.  Generally speaking, if I'm going to buy a running shirt, I go with Nike out of personal preference.  Nike gear fits me right.  

Adversity in a race:  I love this question.  If you haven't experienced adversity in a race, you will.  That's essentially guaranteed.  When it comes, I want to quickly identify the problem and address it.  If I start too fast, I feel significant pain early on.  That reminds me to slow down and run my race.  Grabbing some fuel or a race snack can also solve some problems.


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> So - interesting topic came up after our big group ride tonight. We're registering as a bike club for a local triathlon in July, and this year they're offering Athena/Clydesdale category registration, and the criterias are AGGRESSIVE ... 180 for men, 140 for women. Almost all of the gals (with two exceptions) would be well within the criteria - and over half of the guys would meet it as well.
> 
> We talked over this for at least an hour and came to no definitive conclusion ... would YOU register for a weight-related category when signing up for a race?
> 
> In this case, signing up for Athena/Clydesdale also is discounted by $15 compared to general age group registration. They don't differentiate on your body marking when you're participating in these categories, but if nobody enters, it's almost a guaranteed podium finish. I know the theory is that larger bodies expend more energy and thus should be compared to like-sized bodies.



I'd go with the earliest start time between the two categories.  Whatever category that is.  Because I hate waiting.  

Right now I would be 140 Athena but not a 165.  But maybe learning to bike would increase my calf muscle mass enough to get there!


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> They put a memo through my mail slot that the course would be going past my house and the street would be closed from 7-9 a.m. and I literally shrieked with excitement when I read it!!


Is this in NOLA? You will need lots of cups and a keg lol.


----------



## sylkai

Sleepless Knight said:


> ATTQOTD:  I never really tracked my miles until I got my FitBit.  Of course, it says I ran 12.89 miles the day of the Dark Side Half, so I don't trust it either.  That said, I view it as a useful tool to help me stay active and drink enough fluid throughout the day every day.  When I need to replace it, I may look at other alternatives, but I'll use it until it's completely done for.


Fitbit estimates your distance based on your walking stride length, not your running stride length. Mine is probably 0.2m different, so Fitbit routinely underestimates how far I've run. It was somewhat more accurate when I was using the phone's GPS to track my run but I don't bother with that anymore between the Garmin that I have and the Zombies Run app I have going on my phone, which gives me some redundancy.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Is this in NOLA? You will need lots of cups and a keg lol.



Nah, it’s here in Fort Worth.

The house I’m about to close on in NOLA is in the Irish Channel ... I don’t know that anyone would want to risk running those rocky streets. It sure would be fun to hang out booze during the RnR Half/Full though.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD:
Your answers were so pertinent to something I lived last weekend that I ended up making a checklist from them:

Presume that something will not go as expected
Stay positive and adjust to the circumstances 
Practice before to minimize the risk
Forgive myself
Be thankful to be there (to train, register, start, run, be alive)
Channel Elsa and Let It Go
Do an honest assessment of the current situation and accept it/fix it
Do not look back now and release the outcome
Shrug (manly if applicable)
Shift to second, third or lower priority goal
Refocus on new feasible attainable goal
Set smaller intermediate goals
Be conscious that it is my choice to run/finish 
Smile
I do not have new answers to add but I will repeat the above before any race!

.......
Applying it to last weekend, I had an amazing 5k, two hours of recovery/preparation and started running the 10k comfortably following the proper pacer. Then, in the 5th km, I glanced at my phone and thought “oh, I did not set it to the pace screen” and I fell. 

Quick assessment: Light cramp in my calf while falling, then, absolutely nothing hurts. So I stand right back up, and start running, thankful that I haven’t put tomorrow’s half-M in jeopardy!

It was not the time to let my objective go since I had a good buffer. However I just couldn’t get back into the proper rhythm. I thought I might need fuel so I took a non caffeinated gel (I wanted some sleep for the next morning half).

At km 6 or 7, I felt tingling in my fingers and had a light side cramp so I was probably dehydrated (despite following closely my hydra/nutrition plan). So, really, that was probably what went wrong, not the fall. 

Looking at pictures on courses and post-races, I look the happiest on the 10k! I was really trying to smile knowing that it would help... I was boiling inside!  It took me a while to start being happy about it... It took completing the Challenge by running the Half the next morning.

Things in the list that I applied: Practice, assess, be thankful, smile, refuel, go to secondary goals.

Things in the list that I could improve: Forgive, shrug, set smaller goal (ex walk 30 sec and sprint the next 5 min), drink even more (but I am not sure there were still stations) and start singing Let It Go out loud (seriously).

And now, time to turn that page, thanks to you!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: my last half marathon was not the most pleasant. All I could tell myself is that I worked really hard to get there and I owed it to myself to see it through as best I could. I PR’d, but it definitely was not my favorite run.


----------



## Waiting2goback

TCB in FLA said:


> I don’t know if the “running is cheaper than therapy” part is true on a board of RD runners! I’m glad things worked out. Onto the next chapter!


I meant therapy in that I have learned I do some of my best thinking on the road. I work out my issues and generally, once I am home, I am able to let them go.   There is nothing cheap about it.   



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If something goes wrong during a race (fall, injury creeping back, watch not coming on, bunny not on track, GI issue, out of breath...) what are your in race recovery strategies? Your pace adjustment strategies? Your positive thoughts to snap out of it?
> Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> ATTQOTD: My rule of thumb is, something is going to go wrong. It may be something small or something big, but I just try to stay positive and adjust according to the circumstance.


I go into a race with a, "I'm going to finish this race no matter what" kind of attitude.  So when something goes wrong I adjust my expectations on time and just do my best.  If you do your best and cross the finish, you can always be proud of yourself.  


PrincessV said:


> Preach! Seriously, I HATE those stupid cut-out/extra-strappy tops. For one big thing, I don't want to put that much effort into applying sunscreen! All I want is a plain ol' tank.
> 
> 
> Hooray! I'm so glad for you. I've BT/DT and it was truly the worst time of my life, bar none, so I get it. I wish you abundant peace and happiness as you move forward into the next chapter!
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: Like @OldSlowGoofyGuy , I always go into a race with tiers of goals, and I always give myself the option of simply not finishing - I find that makes it easy to handle things that may come up. When my IT Band started acting up during a race once, I changed my goal from "meet xyz time" to "have some fun over the last few miles and just finish without doing more damage." Another race I went in knowing the only thing I wanted from it was a certain time - when it became clear halfway through that the oppressive heat wouldn't allow that time to happen, I bailed and enjoyed a long, shaded walk to my car through a pretty section of the city.



Thank you.  You were one of those first people on that TOT thread supporting my running and I'll never forget it.  Thank you!


----------



## jennamfeo

flav said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Your answers were so pertinent to something I lived last weekend that I ended up making a checklist from them:
> 
> Presume that something will not go as expected
> Stay positive and adjust to the circumstances
> Practice before to minimize the risk
> Forgive myself
> Be thankful to be there (to train, register, start, run, be alive)
> Channel Elsa and Let It Go
> Do an honest assessment of the current situation and accept it/fix it
> Do not look back now and release the outcome
> Shrug (manly if applicable)
> Shift to second, third or lower priority goal
> Refocus on new feasible attainable goal
> Set smaller intermediate goals
> Be conscious that it is my choice to run/finish
> Smile
> I do not have new answers to add but I will repeat the above before any race!
> 
> .......
> Applying it to last weekend, I had an amazing 5k, two hours of recovery/preparation and started running the 10k comfortably following the proper pacer. Then, in the 5th km, I glanced at my phone and thought “oh, I did not set it to the pace screen” and I fell.
> 
> Quick assessment: Light cramp in my calf while falling, then, absolutely nothing hurts. So I stand right back up, and start running, thankful that I haven’t put tomorrow’s half-M in jeopardy!
> 
> It was not the time to let my objective go since I had a good buffer. However I just couldn’t get back into the proper rhythm. I thought I might need fuel so I took a non caffeinated gel (I wanted some sleep for the next morning half).
> 
> At km 6 or 7, I felt tingling in my fingers and had a light side cramp so I was probably dehydrated (despite following closely my hydra/nutrition plan). So, really, that was probably what went wrong, not the fall.
> 
> Looking at pictures on courses and post-races, I look the happiest on the 10k! I was really trying to smile knowing that it would help... I was boiling inside!  It took me a while to start being happy about it... It took completing the Challenge by running the Half the next morning.
> 
> Things in the list that I applied: Practice, assess, be thankful, smile, refuel, go to secondary goals.
> 
> Things in the list that I could improve: Forgive, shrug, set smaller goal (ex walk 30 sec and sprint the next 5 min), drink even more (but I am not sure there were still stations) and start singing Let It Go out loud (seriously).
> 
> And now, time to turn that page, thanks to you!


Smiling during a race seriously does wonders.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Smiling during a race seriously does wonders.



So does beer!


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> So does beer!


Amen.


----------



## SarahDisney

*May Monthly Totals*:
Miles - 53.82 miles
Time - 10:51:13
Avg Pace (approx) - 12:06 min/mi
PRs - 1 (4 mile @ 39:35 ... or something like that)


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> So does beer!



Or even in the middle of a long ride ...


----------



## sylkai

Keels said:


> Or even in the middle of a long ride ...
> 
> View attachment 326221


I'm told reliably by beer drinkers that both Miller Lite and Budweiser are equivalent to electrolyte drinks, right?


----------



## McNs

May running summary - a mixed month for me - successful half where I finished 2 mins ahead of goal and only 45 seconds off my PB I set back in 2005, so really happy with that race and how it went. I than had my customary post race lack of interest in running, then had a bit of a chesty cold so did even less running. I finished quite strong and am back in a good running space. Temps here are really cooling down, so enjoying not needing to hydrate on longer runs!

Distance 144km - 89mi
Pace 5:01/km - 8:05/mi
Avg HR 155bpm

2018km in 2018 running goal update - 898km completed, 63km ahead of where I need to be, so on track.


----------



## JulieODC

May has been a tough month of highs and lows for me.

I PRed my half in May 6! But then received a Lyme disease diagnosis a week later. I’ve been on meds for 2 weeks, and am seeing improvements - but it’s been slow, with symptoms flaring. I finally had to stop running the last week.

And I deferred my 10 mile race this Sunday.

I felt like my fitness was awesome after this last training cycles, and now it’s gone. So looking forward to when I can get back out there.

My total the month is 45.1 miles.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

*May Totals:*
117.68 miles
9:52 Average pace


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

SarahDisney said:


> *May Monthly Totals*:
> Miles - 53.82 miles
> Time - 10:51:13
> Avg Pace (approx) - 12:06 min/mi
> PRs - 1 (4 mile @ 39:35 ... or something like that)



@SarahDisney, you left off some things from your May totals:
1 AG 1st Place
1 Trophy


----------



## FFigawi

sylkai said:


> I'm told reliably by beer drinkers that both Miller Lite and Budweiser are equivalent to electrolyte drinks, right?



They're more like flavored water with some carbs


----------



## avondale

May totals...

running:  66.0 mi
tennis: 29 hrs

My running this month was down significantly, as I had a taper for and recovery from a race.  I also decided to take the rest of the month off from training, as I had a vacation coming up and for the mental break.

Vacation:  tennis vacation with DH!  Lots of tennis clinics, so my tennis is way up for the month.  Also a bit of running and hiking.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> Or even in the middle of a long ride ...
> 
> View attachment 326221



All I see is two waters  j/k


----------



## jmasgat

Pedestrians....gotta love 'em....or just run 'em over.  Today I was out for a run and on the sidewalk ahead of me were a couple walking a dog.  I get within 15-20 feet and shout "on your left", which is a pretty common refrain for runners and cyclists approaching another walker/runner/cyclist.  The woman moves to the side and I say thank you and good morning as I pass and she says....."Whatever".

I know I should just keep going, but it's me, and I can't.  So I turn around and say "Excuse me.  I was trying to let you know I was approaching. Should I have just run you over?" (I would have gone around them, of course, but with dog walkers, it's hard to know if the dog is going to pull the walker left or right--and I speak as a dog owner). I got back overlapping answers from the couple about not hearing (although they moved, so they must have heard something) and other comments which weren't friendly.

Yeah....let it go....I know I should.  But I didn't. So I made a parting shot about their dog being nicer than them and left.   I guess I'm just a B. And my karma scale has just tipped backwards. Sigh.


----------



## Dis5150

May totals:

41.15 miles (which included a marathon on the 6th, taper the week before, and two weeks recovery after)
9.18 hours


----------



## SarahDisney

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> @SarahDisney, you left off some things from your May totals:
> 1 AG 1st Place
> 1 Trophy



Yeah, that too. (I actually realized a few minutes after I posted that i forgot the AG award, but I was too tired to come back and edit the post)


----------



## KingLlama

Injury question(don't worry, I won't show a picture):

I've long had a callus on the ball of my left foot. I've tried treating it with corn/callus remover, wearing those small little pads under it. It has usually bothered me during early parts of my runs, but the pain usually goes away shortly after. But lately, the pain doesn't seem to be coming as much from the callus as from underneath the callus, inside the skin. And it's hurting just to walk around on it(sans shoes). 

I haven't run for a few weeks due to tendinitis, so I don't think it's from overuse. I looked up Morton's Neuroma, but that seems to affect a different area of the foot. I also looked up Metatarsalgia, but that refers more to a burning sensation, and that's not what this is.

I see my doctor in a couple of weeks anyway, but I wondered if anyone has had a similar situation, and how you were able to treat it.


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *With the current set up of the 4 parks at WDW, you have a free trip which includes a resort on the monorail, dining plan (the middle one) and a 3 day ticket without the park hopper. Which park are you skipping and why?

ATTFFQOTD: As much as I love the park, I would have to skip Hollywood Studios. While I love the attractions and shows that are currently there, the current set up leaves it as a half a day park for me and its over crowded for the attractions I care for most. (RNR, TOT, TSMM) I'm also sad that the carrot cake cookie has changed since it's moved to its new location. I tried my first and apparently last one on our trip in April on what I learned was the second the last day of it being offered in it old location. I thought it was amazing and huge! A little sad about the change... More about snacks not related to the above question. I had the mac and cheese with pot roast on top in MK on one trip and was like this is a must every trip... well it went away like a week after that trip had ended. Sad faces for both. If they do away with the cinnamon roll at Gastons I may riot!


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD*: Hollywood Studios, without question.

Side note....I've never quite understood why Disney messes with good things when it comes to food. I never tried the carrot cake cookie(which is strange, because carrot cake is my favorite dessert), but it was obviously very popular. Why mess with it? 

I understand keeping shows, parades, and queues fresh, but when it comes to food, people remember those experiences/tastes very vividly. Add menu items? Sure. Get rid of unpopular ones? Absolutely. But if something is working, leave it alone.


----------



## flav

*May totals*
Distance: 137,6km (85.5 miles)
Average pace: 6,31min/km (10.15min/mile)
Including one week of recovery (zero running)


----------



## cburnett11

May totals:
Total Miles: 98.75
Total Time: 16:15:01
Average Pace: 9:52 min/mile
Average Cadence: 161
Average HR: 137
Running Schedules: 0


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Hollywood Studios although I thought I would skip it last time (I did have PH) but ended up feeling like watching the night shows. 

Since your question implies a monorail resort, I might be have been tempted to skip all bus rides (so AK) but would need a PH to go through Epcot to reach HS. If at a Crescent Lake resort then maybe it is AK that I would skip. Depends on the temperature, the mood and the FP I would have scored (FoP or Slinky).


----------



## MissLiss279

KingLlama said:


> Injury question(don't worry, I won't show a picture):
> 
> I've long had a callus on the ball of my left foot. I've tried treating it with corn/callus remover, wearing those small little pads under it. It has usually bothered me during early parts of my runs, but the pain usually goes away shortly after. But lately, the pain doesn't seem to be coming as much from the callus as from underneath the callus, inside the skin. And it's hurting just to walk around on it(sans shoes).
> 
> I haven't run for a few weeks due to tendinitis, so I don't think it's from overuse. I looked up Morton's Neuroma, but that seems to affect a different area of the foot. I also looked up Metatarsalgia, but that refers more to a burning sensation, and that's not what this is.
> 
> I see my doctor in a couple of weeks anyway, but I wondered if anyone has had a similar situation, and how you were able to treat it.


This kind of sounds like what I’ve been dealing with on my right foot. It’s been not quite a year. It has gotten better, but still sometimes there. Usually the beginning of the run is when it might hurt and then I either stop noticing it or it goes away. Now, it may not hurt during some runs or when wearing no shoes or shoes without cushion. 
I had gone to a sports chiropractor after I had run a downhill marathon last September. The marathon made it worse and caused my ankle to start hurting too. Ankle pain went away after a couple of weeks, but  nothing the chiropractor did really made the ball of foot pain go away. He said that it could be something kind of like turf toe, but with my second toe. Maybe as I’m running, my foot doesn’t roll far enough over to push off my big toe and I’m pushing off more with my second toe?? I switched to a more guidence shoe from a stability shoe, and I think that has helped. I also think it has a little more cushion than my old shoes. 
If you find out from your doctor what your issue is, let me know so I can see if it may be the same thing I have been dealing with.


----------



## PCFriar80

*May Totals:*
May was a tale of two cities, or should I say a tale of two achilles for me.  My plan coming off elbow repair surgery was for 70 running miles in May.  I got off to a good start but then the right achilles [tendonitis] kicked in again.  I throttled back and diverted to the elliptical and bike to keep things going.  Sprinkled in the May lawn mowing....no rider for me.

Running:  21.6
Elliptical:  12 hours [39 elliptical miles]
Biking:     75 Miles
Mowing:   7 times [grows like crazy this time of year] 

I'm going to hold off on June plans/goals at this point until I fully heal the achilles [or a play on words heel the achilles] and complete rehab on my elbow.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*May Training Summary*

Running duration = 26:00 hours
Running mileage = 192.3 miles
Average Pace = 8:07 min/mile (Marathon Pace + 79 seconds)
Average HR = 140 bpm (71% HRR, or about 8% less than Marathon Pace)
Indoor Virtual Biking duration = 1:32 hours
Indoor Virtual Biking mileage = 29.5 miles
Total (training) duration = 27:32 hours
Total (training) mileage = 221.8 miles
McMillan Core Routine = 20 min x 8 times = 2:40 hours of Strength Work

Well after being stung by a wasp at the end of April, I was ready to put the hiccups behind me and start training in earnest.  For the most part, it was dealing with the unseasonably warm temperatures here.  Normally, we've got a T+D high of 110-120s in May.  But we had several 130s, 140s, 150s, and almost all the way up to 160.  That's basically unheard of here in WI in May.  Funny enough, for the race I'm doing on June 18th, I've done the 10k the last two years.  Both of the last two years mornings were the warmest T+D I had trained in up to that point in the spring.  I highly doubt that'll be the case in 2 weeks when I run the HM.  But it definitely takes it's toll trying to hone in on appropriate pacing and trying to continue to get back to where I was pre-stress fracture in December.  Cardiovascularly, I feel like I'm almost there under ideal conditions (T+D less than 100).  But I still don't have the stamina, endurance, or power to hold those paces/HRs for very long.  Only 128 days until Chicago!  I'm excited to start my Daniels 4 week alternating schedule with only 2 hard workouts per week after the HM.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With the current set up of the 4 parks at WDW, you have a free trip which includes a resort on the monorail, dining plan (the middle one) and a 3 day ticket without the park hopper. Which park are you skipping and why?



Magic Kingdom for me even if staying at a monorail resort.  Been there, done that and not a fan of the crowds.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With the current set up of the 4 parks at WDW, you have a free trip which includes a resort on the monorail, dining plan (the middle one) and a 3 day ticket without the park hopper. Which park are you skipping and why?


Currently Hollywood Studios.


----------



## Nole95

RunDisney has announced updated registration dates.  RD will also be taking over the registration process.

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/new-runDisney-on-sale-dates-and-more-announced


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I’d skip DHS.  Atthough a few of my favorite rides are there, at this time, it’s not even a half day park for me.  So it would feel like a waste of a ticket.

May Totals:

Miles: 100
Time: 19:24 hours
Avg pace: 10:25 mile/hr


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: Hollywood Studios. It has never been my favorite park as I do not ride TOT or RnR so I would skip it at this point. Plus I have not seen the Pandora stuff yet so AK is a must.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTFFQOTD: Animal Kingdom. It's where I spend the least time in general, and it's been the park I skip when I dont have time for all the parks in the past.
(Sorry, @rteetz, but honestly ... you probably knew that was coming)


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Magic Kingdom, it’s a half-day park for us. We typically leave after our 3 FPs and then whatever other FPs are still available. I love several rides, but they are also not a must. Plus we don’t care for much of the food in MK.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> ATTFFQOTD: Animal Kingdom. It's where I spend the least time in general, and it's been the park I skip when I dont have time for all the parks in the past.
> (Sorry, @rteetz, but honestly ... you probably knew that was coming)


Another shot to the heart...


----------



## Miranda

Animal Kingdom is my favorite! 

I would probably skip DHS right now, there just doesn't seem to be enough going on.


----------



## TheHamm

*May Totals*
33.7 miles
average pace of 21:21
11 runs total

I was rather disappointed when I saw this as it is fewer and slower runs over fewer miles than the last 3 months.  So, I wanted to look on the bright side.  Also in May were some firsts: my kids's first trip to DL and my first time running over 5 miles at a time- and I did it 3 times.  I also visited 5 states, bought 3 appliances and pulled ahead my 10K plan and met the target time two weeks early.  So I suppose it was alright after all.  I have also learned to read my shoes better, I could tell they were beaten down a bit due to shins, and when I started to look at them I can clearly see where the tread is nearly worn away- something I have never been looking for in the past.  As I look back at May, I am no longer disappointed, and see it as a starting point for June.  First up: new 10K PR- I already met my target time two weeks ago, I could have pushed harder at the end, and this course has fewer hills.  After that, buy fewer appliances and more running shoes.... I dread it as they updated my shoe model.

*ATTQOTD*
I would without hesitation skip Hollywood Studios.  I'm not a coaster person (I was happy one kid hated Radiator Spring Racers as then we could just play TSMM all morning while DH and the other kid raced), and we have generally only gone there for TSMM for which the line is too long, and Disney Jr which I would prefer to skip (although I do not mind the DL Disney Jr attraction).  The harder question for me is which monorail resort we would stay at, particularly as the lack of park hoppers in this scenario alters my usual MO of rope drop MK and park hop to something more low key in the afternoon so I do not go crazy in the mass of humanity.  Thus, it would be more resort time than usual and I am not sure which I prefer.  Maybe BLT so I could walk back from the fireworks and not have to take the monorail?


----------



## Barca33Runner

Fun Friday:

Currently in the process of planning a quick trip for MNSSHP in September, so I’ll cheat a little and say I’d skip Magic Kingdom. I really like doing the after hours party thing at MK with shorter wait times and extra things happening. I’ve also still only been to Pandora once and while Toy Story land doesn’t check all the boxes for me, I’d still like to see it.


----------



## Miranda

Barca33Runner said:


> Fun Friday:
> 
> Currently in the process of planning a quick trip for MNSSHP in September, so I’ll cheat a little and say I’d skip Magic Kingdom. I really like doing the after hours party thing at MK with shorter wait times and extra things happening. I’ve also still only been to Pandora once and while Toy Story land doesn’t check all the boxes for me, I’d still like to see it.


I did MVMCP for my post-race day at W&D in 2015, it let me sleep in since I'd been up until 4am the night before at the after party and then getting the bus back and stuff.  It let me save a ticket day.

It was a blast!  I had lunch with my parents before they left, then bummed around the resort until going over to MK to get in at 4pm and do a bunch of regular things, and had lots of fun at the party with all the extra stuff going on.  I would totally do an after hours party thing again.  I got just as much or more out of it as a regular day ticket.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> With the current set up of the 4 parks at WDW, you have a free trip which includes a resort on the monorail, dining plan (the middle one) and a 3 day ticket without the park hopper. Which park are you skipping and why?


Probably the unpopular idea but I would actually skip Epcot. I have done WS so much and I don't really like any of the rides in FW except SE. So, even at a "half-day" I'd rather try my luck re-riding TSMM!! Then I would walk to the EP area resorts for the food!!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

Sailormoon2 said:


> Probably the unpopular idea but I would actually skip Epcot. I have done WS so much and I don't really like any of the rides in FW except SE. So, even at a "half-day" I'd rather try my luck re-riding TSMM!! Then I would walk to the EP area resorts for the food!!!!



I can get behind this. I'm kinda blah on epcot ... I can live without it.


----------



## Miranda

Sailormoon2 said:


> Probably the unpopular idea but I would actually skip Epcot. I have done WS so much and I don't really like any of the rides in FW except SE. So, even at a "half-day" I'd rather try my luck re-riding TSMM!! Then I would walk to the EP area resorts for the food!!!!





SarahDisney said:


> I can get behind this. I'm kinda blah on epcot ... I can live without it.


It was actually a tossup for me... but I haven't ridden the new Frozen ride yet, so at least I'd get to do that.  And I like Illuminations better than Fantasmic   Although I get to sit at Fantasmic, hrmmm.  But Epcot is pretty blah for me these days, too.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Miranda said:


> I did MVMCP for my post-race day at W&D in 2015, it let me sleep in since I'd been up until 4am the night before at the after party and then getting the bus back and stuff.  It let me save a ticket day.
> 
> It was a blast!  I had lunch with my parents before they left, then bummed around the resort until going over to MK to get in at 4pm and do a bunch of regular things, and had lots of fun at the party with all the extra stuff going on.  I would totally do an after hours party thing again.  I got just as much or more out of it as a regular day ticket.



I think it's highly dependent on the day you go and the crowd level (hence why we are looking at early September rather than closer to Halloween), but I had such an amazing time last year that I am excited to go again this year. I'm also not a character line person, so the fact that a lot of those lines are insane doesn't affect me much. There were times last year when there were so few people in the areas where we were that I felt like we were going to get in trouble because we weren't supposed to be there (I'm stupid and get paranoid about such things).


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With the current set up of the 4 parks at WDW, you have a free trip which includes a resort on the monorail, dining plan (the middle one) and a 3 day ticket without the park hopper. Which park are you skipping and why?


ATTQOTD: Am I on my own, or with my child? On my own, I skip MK. I've been there a gazillion times and hate pretty much all the food there. With my child, I guess we'd skip DHS, since he has no interest in TOT or RnR.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I would skip Hollywood Studios, without question.  Outside of Star Wars, there's just not enough there to draw me in.  There are more things to do at the other parks that appeal to me, even if AK wrecked the Flights of Wonder show with their clumsy attempt to make it UP! themed! 

*May Training Summary*
Distance:  91.64 miles
Average Pace:  0:10:55/mile
Total Time:  16:34:50

May was a step forward from April, but I'm still not where I'd like to be by a long shot.  It's been a lot harder to regain fitness and return to my regular pacing after my shin issue than I ever thought it would be.  It has felt like starting from scratch again.  Hopefully this will kick off another long stretch of injury free running while I train for Chicago.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## JBinORL

May was terrible (well, running-wise). My trip to Paris and London really put a damper on my miles, and then we had so many storms I missed a few others.

59.47 miles
YTD: 470 miles


----------



## gjramsey

*May Monthly Totals*:
Miles - 162.62 mi
Time - 23:13:30
Avg Pace (approx) - 8:34min/mi
Avg HR - 141

Was a very good month, I concentrated on just getting the miles in and was about 30 miles higher than March or April.  Summer hit with a vengeance in Houston, so pace and HR adjusted accordingly (down and up).

June is going to be mostly a rest month with a trip to Europe.  I am scared to think how many pages this thread will grow while I am away!


----------



## flav

Sailormoon2 said:


> Probably the unpopular idea but I would actually skip Epcot. I have done WS so much and I don't really like any of the rides in FW except SE. So, even at a "half-day" I'd rather try my luck re-riding TSMM!! Then I would walk to the EP area resorts for the food!!!!


Interesting... And if running WnD Half, you get a separate ticket for Epcot post-race party. In that situation, I would not use a day ticket for Epcot.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Well, this past marathon weekend, we had the kids with us and a 3 day no hopper, and Epcot got the skip.  It hurt me, since I enjoy it the most and Illuminations is my favorite World night time show, but not enough for the kids, so we did the Studios....


----------



## Smilelea

ATTQOTD: Hollywood Studios (at least at this point). This may change once we check-out Toy Story Land. My kiddos love TS. AK is one of our favorites - which surprised me the first time we visited. Epcot would run a close second for being a park to skip at least while our boys are still young. It can easily be a half-day park for us if we don't plan to meet the princesses for the umpteenth time. 

May Training Totals:
27 miles


----------



## huskies90

ATQOTD: It depends who I am with and what time of year. Hot weather and with my wife/family, we would skip AK.  If I was by myself, I probably would skip MK but I would at least watch the fireworks from my monorail resort.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attqotd: Animal Kingdom as we’ve had bursts where we don’t visit that park for over a year.  We like it but we like the others better.


----------



## JulieODC

Definitely skipping DHS - I felt like we wandered in circles looking for something, ANYTHING to do on our January trip.


----------



## LSUlakes

Barca33Runner said:


> Fun Friday:
> 
> Currently in the process of planning a quick trip for MNSSHP in September, so I’ll cheat a little and say I’d skip Magic Kingdom. I really like doing the after hours party thing at MK with shorter wait times and extra things happening. I’ve also still only been to Pandora once and while Toy Story land doesn’t check all the boxes for me, I’d still like to see it.



I will be there in Septmber for the same reason. Our party date is 9/14. Park days from 9-11 to 9-15. Crowd levels are low!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  Hollywood Studios would be skipped.  I used to skip AK, but it has grown on me and is a good place to go if it's crowded because there plenty of places to get away from the masses.  Hollywood Studios, not so much.


----------



## jennamfeo

*ATTFFQOTD:* I am going to put them in order of skipping.
1. BYE AK. Once I watched a little boy poop in the dining area right by where we were sitting and the family saw the poop, acted like it wasn't the kid's fault, and then left without doing or saying a thing about it. I mean, that pretty much sums up my feelings on AK.
2. Epcot. I know that DATW is super fun. But the rides are meh. The drink choices can be meh. I'd be okay without _always_ going there.
3. Hollywood Studios. Y'all, three words: TOWER. OF. TERROR. Something I can't ride at Disneyland anymore. Something that I love dearly with all my heart.
4. Magic Kingdom. There is just something so magical about MK & DL that I love. They will both be my favorite parks and if I only had one day with no hopper at either place, it's MK & DL all day.

*May Totals:*
Miles Ran - 60.7
Total Time - 11:04:44
Average Pace - 10:57/mi
Miles Biked - 26.5
Total Time - 2:05:26
Yards Swam - 3300 yds
Total Time - 1:14:03
PR - 10k: 1:01:51
AG Award - 3rd place in 10k

May included a taper week, a race that kicked my butt, a PR at said race and 3rd place in my AG, and two weeks of recovery that included a lot of biking and swimming. I'm two weeks into my next training cycle that goes until September when my next race is! My weight goals got derailed at the end of May and I want to just blame a super fun Memorial Weekend for that.


----------



## Jules76126

gjramsey said:


> June is going to be mostly a rest month with a trip to Europe.  I am scared to think how many pages this thread will grow while I am away!



I am also going to Europe this month for two weeks and I am with you the catch on this thread will be tough


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Waiting2goback said:


> I meant therapy in that I have learned I do some of my best thinking on the road. I work out my issues and generally, once I am home, I am able to let them go.   There is nothing cheap about it.
> 
> 
> I go into a race with a, "I'm going to finish this race no matter what" kind of attitude.  So when something goes wrong I adjust my expectations on time and just do my best.  If you do your best and cross the finish, you can always be proud of yourself.
> 
> 
> Thank you.  You were one of those first people on that TOT thread supporting my running and I'll never forget it.  Thank you!


I think your attitude of finish no matter what is a great one to have.  I think it's great to set goals.  It's even better to work towards them.  And it might be even more important to keep everything in perspective. 

I don't think beating yourself up over finishing, but not reaching a desired time goal helps you.  It's good to examine what didn't go right and how you can fix it going forward if it's within your control, but keep it all in perspective.  If running has helped you become a better person outside of the run, then you already had a very successful race.  Even if your time doesn't show that.

ATTQOTD:  I would probably skip MK.  I love the park, but the original and better version called Disneyland is much closer to home.  I would definitely miss things like Mickey's PhilharMagic and yes, Carousel of Progress though.

Plus, this would probably force me to spend an entire day in AK and explore it more plus check out the shows like Finding Nemo that I've threatened to watch each of my last 3 visits to Walt Disney World, but got distracted by other parks instead.  There's currently enough Star Wars to hold my interest in Hollywood Studios (and this is before Galaxy's Edge opens), and Epcot is my 2nd favorite Disney park ever behind Walt Disney's Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Keels

I always skip MK. Always.


----------



## KSellers88

*May:*
115 miles
9:48 Average Pace (easy miles month after my half marathon PR in April)
160 Average HR

*ATTQOTD: *This will be unpopular, but Epcot. I have just never been a big fan and love some of the rides in the other parks too much to give them up.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTFFQOTD:  While I love all 4 parks I'll have to go with the majority here:  assuming (a) I had 3 full days (and not partial/travel days) and (b) I didn't have a Park Hopper, I would skip Hollywood Studios.  I really love that park but there is still too little to do to make it a whole-day affair.  AK is also not a full day affair, but I like more of the rides there so I would pick it over DHS for now.  But if I really had 1 full day and 2 partial/travel days, I would probably skip the MK and take a partial at DHS.  It's a tough decision but while there is a LOT to do at MK, there are fewer rides that I'd miss not getting to experience.  

So is posting monthly mileage a thing around here?  I see a lot of people doing it...


----------



## jmasgat

gjramsey said:


> June is going to be mostly a rest month with a trip to Europe.





Jules76126 said:


> I am also going to Europe this month for two weeks and I am with you the catch on this thread will be tough



Count me in with the traveling crowd. Heading to Italy on Tuesday for two weeks of cycling, food, wine, hiking.  Glad that marathon weekend registration is not til July.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATYQOTD: Always have a backup plan. ...and a backup plan to the backup plan etc.

ATTQOTD: Hollywood Studios. There's no way I could get a full days worth out of that park right now and more importantly there isn't a whole lot of good food there which is a huge priority for me at Disney.


----------



## Disney at Heart

kbenson13 said:


> ATTFFQOTD:  While I love all 4 parks I'll have to go with the majority here:  assuming (a) I had 3 full days (and not partial/travel days) and (b) I didn't have a Park Hopper, I would skip Hollywood Studios.  I really love that park but there is still too little to do to make it a whole-day affair.  AK is also not a full day affair, but I like more of the rides there so I would pick it over DHS for now.  But if I really had 1 full day and 2 partial/travel days, I would probably skip the MK and take a partial at DHS.  It's a tough decision but while there is a LOT to do at MK, there are fewer rides that I'd miss not getting to experience.
> 
> So is posting monthly mileage a thing around here?  I see a lot of people doing it...


 ATTQOTD: Yep, I'd skip HS right now because so much is closed and there isn't enough to just "look at." I can't wait for the Pixar area (soon!), Mickey/Minnie ride, and Star Wars to open up, then I might change my mind.

To those who don't like AK ... If you look at number of rides and restaurants only, AK also doesn't have as many as some parks, but I enjoy walking around the paths and watching all the animals, _and_ my favorite show is Festival of the Lion King, so once I ride all the rides, there is so much other stuff to do! And within about the past year, we got a baby elephant, baby gorillas, baby tigers, and baby hippos, so I love that Disney is able to keep the animals coming! Not to mention Pandora! So I *love* AK.

And yes, posting monthly mileage is a thing. Keeps us accountable! Makes us proud when we've done well, makes us rededicate ourselves for the next month when we've been slack.

May
112.02 miles
19.87 hours
10:38 pace


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: At the moment, Hollywood Studios. Which pains me, but there's just not quite enough there? But after Galaxy's Edge opens this becomes harder. I might say Animal Kingdom except I haven't done Pandora yet and really should explore it more. I've done Epcot a lot but ...I like wandering around the world. And possibly drinking. And Magic Kingdom is just pure happiness, even if I do have a slight preference for Disneyland over it.

Is cheating against the rules? Because I'm totally cheating and adding on Park Hopper. (This is a lie, on my most recent 2 day trip for Star Wars I didn't have Park Hopper and just did Epcot and MK.)

May mileage! Strava says I ran 169.5 miles in 30:57, for an average pace of 10:57. My highest mileage month ever, brings my yearly total so far to 770.9mi.


----------



## Miranda

Disney at Heart said:


> ATTQOTD: Yep, I'd skip HS right now because so much is closed and there isn't enough to just "look at." I can't wait for the Pixar area (soon!), Mickey/Minnie ride, and Star Wars to open up, then I might change my mind.
> 
> To those who don't like AK ... If you look at number of rides and restaurants only, AK also doesn't have as many as some parks, but I enjoy walking around the paths and watching all the animals, _and_ my favorite show is Festival of the Lion King, so once I ride all the rides, there is so much other stuff to do! And within about the past year, we got a baby elephant, baby gorillas, baby tigers, and baby hippos, so I love that Disney is able to keep the animals coming! Not to mention Pandora! So I *love* AK.
> 
> And yes, posting monthly mileage is a thing. Keeps us accountable! Makes us proud when we've done well, makes us rededicate ourselves for the next month when we've been slack.
> 
> May
> 112.02 miles
> 19.87 hours
> 10:38 pace


I could spend all day riding the safari and watching the animals in the 2 walking path things, especially the tigers and the gorillas.   The only backstage ticket thingy we've done so far has been the Backstage Safari at AK.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Disney at Heart said:


> And yes, posting monthly mileage is a thing. Keeps us accountable! Makes us proud when we've done well, makes us rededicate ourselves for the next month when we've been slack.
> 
> May
> 112.02 miles
> 19.87 hours
> 10:38 pace


Speaking of keeping ourselves accountable and rededicating ourselves, here are my miles for May.

6.86 miles.  That's all.  I took a planned running break after getting from back Disney World and Dark Side race weekend and then threw in a few days at Disneyland with my nephews in mid May and then took some time off running to recover from that.  This week started with lofty intentions, but very poor execution.  Let's see if I can at least finish the week off strong and start the new month off strong.


----------



## huskies90

@LSUlakes please add the following races for me. Thank you!!

4/29/18 - Huskies90 - Cheshire Half Marathon (1:47:00 / 1:49:21) This race was my POT for the Disney Marathon
6/3/18 - Huskies90 - Iron Horse 10K (48:00/TBD) This is my wife's POT race for the Disney Half Marathon and I am running it, too. It is also my first 10K ever so I have no idea how fast I will run it. I also registered as a Clydesdale.  Does anyone know if races typically do a weigh in when they have this option?  I am teetering around 200 lbs right now down from 206 lbs.  I ran so many miles in May (for me), I dropped some weight.


----------



## LSUlakes

kbenson13 said:


> So is posting monthly mileage a thing around here? I see a lot of people doing it...



It is a thing. last or first day of the month you can post as much or little detail as you wish. If you swim or bike, you can make a separate line item for those activities as others here do those as well. 



BTW: 22.02 Miles for me sigh


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

flav said:


> *Ottawa Race Weekend Recap*
> 
> This year over 33k runners and 200k spectators participated in the biggest multi-distance race event in Canada.
> 
> The Ottawa Race Weekend hosts two International Amateur Athletic Federation (IAAF) Gold label events: the Scotiabank Ottawa Marathon and the Ottawa 10K.
> 
> *Where to stay*
> Most hotels downtown Ottawa were partners with the organization and had a two nights stay requirement. Because of that, we choose to be 3km away, to park the car and to taxi/Uber for the weekend. I had planned to eat in the room kitchenette on Saturday anyway. And some nice runners offered me a lift to the half Sunday morning!
> 
> *Expo*
> Well organized. Every runner was receiving shirts and bibs in a red string backpack. So they were recognizable everywhere in town.
> 
> Vendors included all brands of shoes, watches, apparel and many local products and races. No running skirts with pockets though.
> 
> *Common for all races*
> I would describe the theme of the weekend as “Very Canadian “.
> 
> Shirts and medals for all distances featured a maple leaf The color of the shirts and the size/spinning of the medals varied.
> 
> The courses were pretty much flat the entire way. All departed in the same area and had the same 3k finish around the Rideau Canal. That means that the half-marathoners met the full marathoners towards the end.
> 
> The supporters were EVERYWHERE along the courses. The medical staff and patrols were also continuously present. Super energy, thanks to all!
> 
> The food given at the end included a bagel, a protein bar, a banana, ketchup chips and a juice box. There was beer coupons attached to my bib but I did not use them.
> 
> Photo package are available for purchase.
> 
> Fortunately, the forecasted thunderstorms never happened and the weather was ideal for running over the entire weekend with mostly grey skies, relatively low humidity and cool temperatures.
> 
> And, personally, I did the warmup and cool down routines that we so conveniently discussed in this thread for all my races!
> 
> *Challenges*
> Two challenges were offered:
> 
> The Voyageur Challenge (like a Canadian explorer in his canoe with a traditional knitted belt): 5k+10k+halfMarathon
> 
> The Lumberjack Challenge (like a lumberjack going in Canadian woods with his axe and checkered shirt): 2k+5k+10k+Marathon
> 
> The price of a Challenge equalled the sum of its parts but provided some extras: A long sleeve tech shirt, a medal, separate bag check, opened corral choice, bragging rights and multiple fun occasions.
> 
> I choose to run the Voyageur Challenge so my medal is a canoe paddle. Here are my swag and bling:
> 
> View attachment 325577
> 
> *5k*
> 
> I arrived early to familiarize myself with the surroundings. I witnessed the start of the 2k full of families. I saw many arriving by bike and checking them in/out. I found real bathrooms and air conditioning in the Ottawa City Hall (super important when running a challenge). I checked-in my stuff for the next race.
> 
> I was going to push that race so, after my warmup, I took place in the first corral. And at 4PM, I ran my race!
> 
> PR at 00:24:52.8
> 
> It was my first officially timed 5k race without my DD10 so I had based my goal on my Nike App best 5k was (24:51) but that doesn’t take tangents into account. For equal comparison my Nike App now tells me that I crushed this and my new unofficial best 5k is 24:45. So it is a real PR and I am so so proud of it! I am in the 9% overall, 4% women and 3% age category. What a great confidence and self-image boost!
> 
> *10k*
> During the two hours between the races, I had to get my medal, pickup the provided food, take a few pictures, get my bag, wash-up and change clothes in the bathroom, drink, eat, stretch, charge my phone (just in case), rest, check my bag and warmup.
> 
> My goal was also to push that race so I got behind the 50min bunny in the second corral. There was a bit of crowding at the beginning and I got a few elbows but the all came with (Very Canadian) apologies.
> 
> I got into the rhythm and everything was going peachy until I fell during the 5th km. I did not get hurt and continued running right away but, the rhythm was broken, I slowly ate into my buffer and finished in 00:56:58.2. I have to learn from this and find a “recovery from when something goes wrong “ strategy.
> 
> *Half*
> New morning, new race day!
> 
> I was already getting alerts that one my friend running the marathon had started and was doing well. That set a positive mood.
> 
> My goal for the half was to run a conservative pace and have fun... I wanted to leave the weekend happy. Had I wanted to run that one fast, I would not have registered to a challenge.
> 
> So I lined up behind Ruben the 2h10 continuous pace bunny and talked with my fourth corral neighbour Wonder Woman.
> 
> I followed that bunny for half the race, walking the water and electrolyte stations and catching-up when needed. The mid-race fruits, chews and sponges stations put some distance between us as planned.
> 
> I took the time to take a few pictures when it was nice, to high five some kids, to read the supporters signs and by the time we merged with the marathoners, I had a smile that I kept until the end.
> 
> @LSUlakes thanks for updating my goal/results:
> 
> 26 - flav - Ottawa 5k (24:5x / 24:53)PR
> 26 - flav - Ottawa 10k (54:50 / 56:59)
> 27 - flav - Ottawa Half Marathon (2:25:00 / 2:15:20)PR
> 
> Overall Challenge placement is in the first third overall and the first fifth women and age category wise.
> 
> *The next morning*
> I woke up Monday morning and assessed soreness, energy and satisfaction levels. I asked myself... Could I go slowly run a Marathon now with the proper training? Well, yes. So Dopey is not out of the question one day, oups.





flav said:


> *Ottawa Race Weekend Recap*
> 
> This year over 33k runners and 200k spectators participated in the biggest multi-distance race event in Canada.
> 
> The Ottawa Race Weekend hosts two International Amateur Athletic Federation (IAAF) Gold label events: the Scotiabank Ottawa Marathon and the Ottawa 10K.
> 
> *Where to stay*
> Most hotels downtown Ottawa were partners with the organization and had a two nights stay requirement. Because of that, we choose to be 3km away, to park the car and to taxi/Uber for the weekend. I had planned to eat in the room kitchenette on Saturday anyway. And some nice runners offered me a lift to the half Sunday morning!
> 
> *Expo*
> Well organized. Every runner was receiving shirts and bibs in a red string backpack. So they were recognizable everywhere in town.
> 
> Vendors included all brands of shoes, watches, apparel and many local products and races. No running skirts with pockets though.
> 
> *Common for all races*
> I would describe the theme of the weekend as “Very Canadian “.
> 
> Shirts and medals for all distances featured a maple leaf The color of the shirts and the size/spinning of the medals varied.
> 
> The courses were pretty much flat the entire way. All departed in the same area and had the same 3k finish around the Rideau Canal. That means that the half-marathoners met the full marathoners towards the end.
> 
> The supporters were EVERYWHERE along the courses. The medical staff and patrols were also continuously present. Super energy, thanks to all!
> 
> The food given at the end included a bagel, a protein bar, a banana, ketchup chips and a juice box. There was beer coupons attached to my bib but I did not use them.
> 
> Photo package are available for purchase.
> 
> Fortunately, the forecasted thunderstorms never happened and the weather was ideal for running over the entire weekend with mostly grey skies, relatively low humidity and cool temperatures.
> 
> And, personally, I did the warmup and cool down routines that we so conveniently discussed in this thread for all my races!
> 
> *Challenges*
> Two challenges were offered:
> 
> The Voyageur Challenge (like a Canadian explorer in his canoe with a traditional knitted belt): 5k+10k+halfMarathon
> 
> The Lumberjack Challenge (like a lumberjack going in Canadian woods with his axe and checkered shirt): 2k+5k+10k+Marathon
> 
> The price of a Challenge equalled the sum of its parts but provided some extras: A long sleeve tech shirt, a medal, separate bag check, opened corral choice, bragging rights and multiple fun occasions.
> 
> I choose to run the Voyageur Challenge so my medal is a canoe paddle. Here are my swag and bling:
> 
> View attachment 325577
> 
> *5k*
> 
> I arrived early to familiarize myself with the surroundings. I witnessed the start of the 2k full of families. I saw many arriving by bike and checking them in/out. I found real bathrooms and air conditioning in the Ottawa City Hall (super important when running a challenge). I checked-in my stuff for the next race.
> 
> I was going to push that race so, after my warmup, I took place in the first corral. And at 4PM, I ran my race!
> 
> PR at 00:24:52.8
> 
> It was my first officially timed 5k race without my DD10 so I had based my goal on my Nike App best 5k was (24:51) but that doesn’t take tangents into account. For equal comparison my Nike App now tells me that I crushed this and my new unofficial best 5k is 24:45. So it is a real PR and I am so so proud of it! I am in the 9% overall, 4% women and 3% age category. What a great confidence and self-image boost!
> 
> *10k*
> During the two hours between the races, I had to get my medal, pickup the provided food, take a few pictures, get my bag, wash-up and change clothes in the bathroom, drink, eat, stretch, charge my phone (just in case), rest, check my bag and warmup.
> 
> My goal was also to push that race so I got behind the 50min bunny in the second corral. There was a bit of crowding at the beginning and I got a few elbows but the all came with (Very Canadian) apologies.
> 
> I got into the rhythm and everything was going peachy until I fell during the 5th km. I did not get hurt and continued running right away but, the rhythm was broken, I slowly ate into my buffer and finished in 00:56:58.2. I have to learn from this and find a “recovery from when something goes wrong “ strategy.
> 
> *Half*
> New morning, new race day!
> 
> I was already getting alerts that one my friend running the marathon had started and was doing well. That set a positive mood.
> 
> My goal for the half was to run a conservative pace and have fun... I wanted to leave the weekend happy. Had I wanted to run that one fast, I would not have registered to a challenge.
> 
> So I lined up behind Ruben the 2h10 continuous pace bunny and talked with my fourth corral neighbour Wonder Woman.
> 
> I followed that bunny for half the race, walking the water and electrolyte stations and catching-up when needed. The mid-race fruits, chews and sponges stations put some distance between us as planned.
> 
> I took the time to take a few pictures when it was nice, to high five some kids, to read the supporters signs and by the time we merged with the marathoners, I had a smile that I kept until the end.
> 
> @LSUlakes thanks for updating my goal/results:
> 
> 26 - flav - Ottawa 5k (24:5x / 24:53)PR
> 26 - flav - Ottawa 10k (54:50 / 56:59)
> 27 - flav - Ottawa Half Marathon (2:25:00 / 2:15:20)PR
> 
> Overall Challenge placement is in the first third overall and the first fifth women and age category wise.
> 
> *The next morning*
> I woke up Monday morning and assessed soreness, energy and satisfaction levels. I asked myself... Could I go slowly run a Marathon now with the proper training? Well, yes. So Dopey is not out of the question one day, oups.



I too ran the Ottawa half last weekend. I was stuck in the middle of/behind the very large 2:15 pace group along the narrow path beside the beautiful Rideau canal. When I got the chance, I skipped a walk break to stay ahead of the group. I was on a PR pace for the first 10 miles but ultimately couldn't maintain it. I finished at 2:14:22. It was a beautiful course in a beautiful city, with lots of crowd support. We actually ran in 2 Canadian provinces, Ontario and Quebec.

I thought I was the only Californian who ran this race, but this morning on my run through Sausalito, CA, I saw a biker wearing the red and white Ottawa marathon shirt. Small world!


----------



## avondale

KingLlama said:


> Injury question(don't worry, I won't show a picture):
> 
> I've long had a callus on the ball of my left foot. I've tried treating it with corn/callus remover, wearing those small little pads under it. It has usually bothered me during early parts of my runs, but the pain usually goes away shortly after. But lately, the pain doesn't seem to be coming as much from the callus as from underneath the callus, inside the skin. And it's hurting just to walk around on it(sans shoes).
> 
> I haven't run for a few weeks due to tendinitis, so I don't think it's from overuse. I looked up Morton's Neuroma, but that seems to affect a different area of the foot. I also looked up Metatarsalgia, but that refers more to a burning sensation, and that's not what this is.
> 
> I see my doctor in a couple of weeks anyway, but I wondered if anyone has had a similar situation, and how you were able to treat it.



Are you just getting a blister underneath your  current callus?

I have large, permanent calluses on the balls of both feet.  They never bother me, so I don't try to get rid of them.  The only issue I have with them is the first really hot, sweaty singles tennis match that I have for the summer season, I get blisters underneath and slightly to the side of both calluses.  Blisters like the size of my thumbs.  (It is due to the swiveling on the balls of the feet to change direction during tennis.)  At any rate, for me, those blisters peel away in a week or so and apparently that toughens up the area for the summer and that's pretty much the end of the story for me.

At any rate, maybe you aren't having any other new kind of condition, it's just more rubbing/blistering under or around your current callus.  Perhaps a new type of sock or insole to cut down on the rubbing?


----------



## PCFriar80

gjramsey said:


> June is going to be mostly a rest month with a trip to Europe.  I am scared to think how many pages this thread will grow while I am away!





Jules76126 said:


> I am also going to Europe this month for two weeks and I am with you the catch on this thread will be tough





jmasgat said:


> Count me in with the traveling crowd. Heading to Italy on Tuesday for two weeks of cycling, food, wine, hiking.  Glad that marathon weekend registration is not til July.



Well, I've got a Dentist's appointment in June!


----------



## KingLlama

avondale said:


> Are you just getting a blister underneath your  current callus?



Maybe, but I don't think so, for two reasons: 1)It "feels" like it's under the skin, not just between the callus and the top layer of skin, and it's not something I can really peel away. 2)It's been in 2-3 different spots. 

I do think your suggestion of different socks/shoes might be worth looking at, though. I've been thinking that it's time to switch shoes, and only run in Balega socks(or something similar).


----------



## BikeFan

May miles: 229.2 
Biggest month of the year so far.  
Races: 2 halfs and a 5 Miler.  Got a 1:39 over Memorial Day weekend with T+D at 140+.  Welcome to the Sweaty South!


----------



## TCB in FLA

May overview:
65.42 miles
Mnts to Main St Half marathon; Mnt Sports Festival 5k 
10 OTF sessions

QOTD:  I’m answering as of today. I’d skip AK — the Pandora craziness just drives me over the edge. All the people getting there super early, the higher crowds, the hype — it’s taken the joy out of a once-favorite park. I had to explain to my DS and SIL several times why we weren’t able to get FP+ for FOP even though “but they advertise it on TV!” But that hype will soon move to Toy Story Land.


----------



## Miranda

huskies90 said:


> @LSUlakes please add the following races for me. Thank you!!
> 
> 4/29/18 - Huskies90 - Cheshire Half Marathon (1:47:00 / 1:49:21) This race was my POT for the Disney Marathon
> 6/3/18 - Huskies90 - Iron Horse 10K (48:00/TBD) This is my wife's POT race for the Disney Half Marathon and I running it, too. It is also my first 10K ever so I have no idea how fast I will run it. I also registered as a Clydesdale.  Does anyone know if races typically do a weigh in when they have this option?  I am teetering around 200 lbs right now down from 206 lbs.  I ran so many miles in May (for me), I dropped some weight.


I have never had a weigh in when registering as an Athena... I think it would not be practical.   It's just kind of the honor system thing.


----------



## kbenson13

LSUlakes said:


> It is a thing. last or first day of the month you can post as much or little detail as you wish. If you swim or bike, you can make a separate line item for those activities as others here do those as well.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: 22.02 Miles for me sigh




Alright then!  In May I ran 72.59 miles for an average pace of 9:57 per mile.  Thanks to @DopeyBadger that's probably my slowest average running pace in my 2 years of running!


----------



## baxter24

May miles: 68.62

ATTQOTD: For now, I would have to say Hollywood studios like everyone else. Really looking forward to all the new additions coming but can’t justify being there a full day right now.


----------



## SarahDisney

For the record ... I'm perfectly happy with everyone else skipping DHS. That means I can meet all the characters and ride RnR & TSMM like 3 times each. Sounds like a perfect day to me.


----------



## Jules76126

Miles for May - A very low 25 miles. Had the best of intentions but life got in the way. Pace was 10:10

Plan for June is start strong before the two weeks in Ireland. I may try to run on vacation but most likely I will just drink lots of Guinness.


----------



## Disney at Heart

SarahDisney said:


> For the record ... I'm perfectly happy with everyone else skipping DHS. That means I can meet all the characters and ride RnR & TSMM like 3 times each. Sounds like a perfect day to me.



The sad thing is that when I went in April, all the lines in DHS were sooooooo long because there are so few of them, so almost everybody who was there was in line for RnR, ToT, or TSMM. There was even a long line to get in to see the Muppets!


----------



## Capang

FFQOTD: MK, unless I have no budget for shopping. Then Epcot.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I always skip MK. Always.



Ditto


----------



## beatlecat42

SarahDisney said:


> I think I like wheat beers. Is that a thing?
> (In case you hadn't realized from that one sentence, I know very little about beer)



Hell yes to the hefeweizen. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If something goes wrong during a race (fall, injury creeping back, watch not coming on, bunny not on track, GI issue, out of breath...) what are your in race recovery strategies? Your pace adjustment strategies? Your positive thoughts to snap out of it?
> Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!



Depends what the issue is.  Lately, with my ankle being in the shape it's in, the races I've started this year have been with the goal of "let's start and see what happens."  Most cases, I've been able to finish; I had to shorten one course just because I knew it wouldn't hold up over the distance/let me walk afterwards.  I've been justifying it to myself that at least I'm out there trying, which is more than where I was 2.5 years ago.  It's been immensely frustrating to feel like I've lost all the progress I made before the injury, but I've really been forcing myself to think positively (not just about the healing injury, but about other life stuff as well, it's been a rough go of things for a bit now).



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With the current set up of the 4 parks at WDW, you have a free trip which includes a resort on the monorail, dining plan (the middle one) and a 3 day ticket without the park hopper. Which park are you skipping and why?



I was all ready to betray my younger self and say Epcot because the new Figment ride just reminds me of how much better the old one was...also because I don't particularly care for the rest of the Epcot rides, whereas I'll ride Tower of Terror forever (current record with my sister: 7 consecutive rides.)  But then I saw dining plan included, and...yeah, much as I love me some Sci-Fi, I'll eat at Epcot forever.

Nervous about the 10miler in the morning, not just for the distance/challenge/my foot, but because of the forecasted thunderstorms all day...


----------



## dis_or_dat

curious why skip MK? too crowded?  i'd skip DHS - not into rollercoasters

MAY TOTALS:
130 miles
8:34 pace

Moved recently so no running for almost a week. Would have been better to have carved out some time since I was so stressed.  Still trying to find a running route I like in the area and still not settled so only doing 3 mile runs thus far.  However, just saw the school nearby has a "track" (pavement, blegh) so hopefully I can start some speed sessions.  But I'd like to get my mileage up too.


----------



## cavepig

In it's current state of construction I would skip Studios as well.    Which would be sad as I love the park.  So, then if I could I would go upgrade the 3 Day ticket to hopping so then I wouldn't be sad.

May Miles - 158


----------



## opusone

huskies90 said:


> I also registered as a Clydesdale.  Does anyone know if races typically do a weigh in when they have this option?  I am teetering around 200 lbs right now down from 206 lbs.  I ran so many miles in May (for me), I dropped some weight.



I did have to weigh-in at the one race I ran in the Clydesdale division.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD (yesterday): I'd skip Animal Kingdom. I love pandora, but you can't get near the rides and that park is just so hot.


----------



## LdyStormy76

May totals:  105.51
Year to Date: 323.28

Better than last month since I was not traveling.

DH decided I needed to join the technical side of the running community this week and a Garmin Forerunner 35 arrived today.  I have been digging my heels in for months to avoid purchasing any running watch because of the cost but lost as he found it on sale.  Guess what he wants me to figure out how to use before my half marathon tomorrow?


----------



## Keels

dis_or_dat said:


> curious why skip MK? too crowded?



For me, it’s a combination of things. Too many strollers, too crowded, I don’t really like any of the food there - Be Our Guest dinner is it, but I’m kinda burnt on it, though I’m looking forward to the change to a prix fixe menu and that will definitely get me back through the gates at least once - none of the rides really speak to me, no bars, and I’d rather watch HEA from California Grill or the patio/beach at Poly.

That said, I don’t have kids and my park days are very different from most - I don’t do rides unless I have friends with me, and most of my time is usually in the late afternoon/evening and is structured around eating, drinking and fireworks.


----------



## McNs

I'm with @jennamfeo on park sequence. With the exception of Everest and FoP, AK just didn't do it for me. And holy cow that place is hot! Epcot just didn't do it for us, so much walking from attraction to attraction, and we didn't really get a chance to have a decent look through WS (thanks kids...). I'm sure it would be much better without them. DHS is moving more to my style of park, admittedly light on things to do, but a couple of must do. But MK is by far and away my favourite, in fact I would quite happily spend all three days there.

Even better would be staying at the Grand Californian with two day at Disneyland and one day at DCA


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Agreed Keels. "I don’t do rides unless I have friends with me..."

I can't count how many times I've been to Epcot without riding a single ride.
I remember when they used to let you ride the Malestrom with a drink.
That is until they wouldn't let me and my sister ride while drinking (RWD?)

"Sure thing, young Disney attendant, I'll simply pour my $16.83 margarita in the bushes out front."


----------



## TheHamm

Question: while I have heard plenty about T+D, I am clueless about temperature + precipitation. Is there a point at which you don’t run? I ran through snow, and I ran when it was a windy 5 degrees, but May threw me for a loop with thunderstorms and 85 humid degrees and June is not looking better. The forecast for my race tomorrow is 60 degrees and rain. It has been scattered downpours for the last few days so I am not anticipating a gentle mist. I see no point in rain gear (I have some for hiking and tailgating) as I will still end up soaked due to sweat, but I am concerned I will end up wet and shivering. Also, I have to bike 2 miles to & from, so I can’t just hop out of a dry car at the last minute.
I realize there are some bad @$$ runners, I’m not one of them. It is a local 10k, not Boston. I’ve never really run in chilly rain, and while I’d prefer not to be miserable, I am not sure if I should be concerned about being cold, sloppy, and rubbing skin off somewhere.


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> Agreed Keels. "I don’t do rides unless I have friends with me..."
> 
> I can't count how many times I've been to Epcot without riding a single ride.
> I remember when they used to let you ride the Malestrom with a drink.
> That is until they wouldn't let me and my sister ride while drinking (RWD?)
> 
> "Sure thing, young Disney attendant, I'll simply pour my $16.83 margarita in the bushes out front."



I have no shame. I will pour a drink into a Yeti tumbler, a Swell bottle or even a paper cup from a QS to get from Point A to Point B without pouring my drink out.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

TheHamm said:


> Is there a point at which you don’t run?



For me, the answer is I will run in any T+D. But several times a year, I will declare 'red flag course conditions'. To me, this means all pace goals, even T+D adjusted, are off. Just try to do the mileage, but above all else, use common sense.

Not T+D related, but if there is thunder and lightning, no run for me.


----------



## garneska

@OldSlowGoofyGuy are you running Peachtree this year?


----------



## Waiting2goback

jmasgat said:


> Pedestrians....gotta love 'em....or just run 'em over.  Today I was out for a run and on the sidewalk ahead of me were a couple walking a dog.  I get within 15-20 feet and shout "on your left", which is a pretty common refrain for runners and cyclists approaching another walker/runner/cyclist.  The woman moves to the side and I say thank you and good morning as I pass and she says....."Whatever".
> 
> I know I should just keep going, but it's me, and I can't.  So I turn around and say "Excuse me.  I was trying to let you know I was approaching. Should I have just run you over?" (I would have gone around them, of course, but with dog walkers, it's hard to know if the dog is going to pull the walker left or right--and I speak as a dog owner). I got back overlapping answers from the couple about not hearing (although they moved, so they must have heard something) and other comments which weren't friendly.
> 
> Yeah....let it go....I know I should.  But I didn't. So I made a parting shot about their dog being nicer than them and left.   I guess I'm just a B. And my karma scale has just tipped backwards. Sigh.


There are just miserable people all over the place.  If you let them drag you down, they win.  




LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With the current set up of the 4 parks at WDW, you have a free trip which includes a resort on the monorail, dining plan (the middle one) and a 3 day ticket without the park hopper. Which park are you skipping and why?
> 
> ATTFFQOTD: As much as I love the park, I would have to skip Hollywood Studios. While I love the attractions and shows that are currently there, the current set up leaves it as a half a day park for me and its over crowded for the attractions I care for most. (RNR, TOT, TSMM) I'm also sad that the carrot cake cookie has changed since it's moved to its new location. I tried my first and apparently last one on our trip in April on what I learned was the second the last day of it being offered in it old location. I thought it was amazing and huge! A little sad about the change... More about snacks not related to the above question. I had the mac and cheese with pot roast on top in MK on one trip and was like this is a must every trip... well it went away like a week after that trip had ended. Sad faces for both. If they do away with the cinnamon roll at Gastons I may riot!



Hollywood Studios currently.  



Sleepless Knight said:


> I think your attitude of finish no matter what is a great one to have.  I think it's great to set goals.  It's even better to work towards them.  And it might be even more important to keep everything in perspective.
> 
> I don't think beating yourself up over finishing, but not reaching a desired time goal helps you.  It's good to examine what didn't go right and how you can fix it going forward if it's within your control, but keep it all in perspective.  If running has helped you become a better person outside of the run, then you already had a very successful race.  Even if your time doesn't show that.
> 
> ATTQOTD:  I would probably skip MK.  I love the park, but the original and better version called Disneyland is much closer to home.  I would definitely miss things like Mickey's PhilharMagic and yes, Carousel of Progress though.
> 
> Plus, this would probably force me to spend an entire day in AK and explore it more plus check out the shows like Finding Nemo that I've threatened to watch each of my last 3 visits to Walt Disney World, but got distracted by other parks instead.  There's currently enough Star Wars to hold my interest in Hollywood Studios (and this is before Galaxy's Edge opens), and Epcot is my 2nd favorite Disney park ever behind Walt Disney's Magic Kingdom.



Thanks.  Yeah, running is about the change it made in me as a person.  While good times are a bonus I am more concerned about accomplishing my goal.  I keep track of times too because it's a measuring stick for how I'm improving but it is never my primary goal, at this point anyway.  



Keels said:


> For me, it’s a combination of things. Too many strollers, too crowded, I don’t really like any of the food there - Be Our Guest dinner is it, but I’m kinda burnt on it, though I’m looking forward to the change to a prix fixe menu and that will definitely get me back through the gates at least once - none of the rides really speak to me, no bars, and I’d rather watch HEA from California Grill or the patio/beach at Poly.
> 
> That said, I don’t have kids and my park days are very different from most - I don’t do rides unless I have friends with me, and most of my time is usually in the late afternoon/evening and is structured around eating, drinking and fireworks.



I'm a dork.  The first thing I do when I get to Disney is go see the castle and the last thing I do before I leave is say bye to the castle.  Other than that I don't worry about rides or anything.  And in January I watched the fireworks during dinner at Ohana and it was quite relaxing.  No crowds, it was nice and warm inside.  It was great.


----------



## BikeFan

Ran It with Janet 50K race report:

I hadn't done a trail race or an ultra at all in 2017 and thus made a trail ultra one of my 2018 goals.  Luckily I found this event, a small (55 runners) trail race/fundraiser just 10 miles away for a local homeless shelter.  The entry fee was only $5, plus a donation of your choosing to the shelter.  For $5, there was no shirt or medal, but they did give out a glass to everyone who completed the full 50K.  The course was three laps on the trails of the Manassas National Battlefield Park.  I've hiked this park plenty of times, and it's a nice trail network - some rolling hills and a mix of wooded and field trails.  On the first lap, some jokester decided to remove a direction sign, and a few of us in the first group got misdirected.  By the time we figured out we were off-course, we'd run an extra mile and a half or so.  Oh, well, partly my own fault for not studying the map better.  After I got back on the trail, the rest of the race was pretty uneventful.  Typical for June in Virginia, it was hot and humid, with a high in the upper 80s by midday, but at least some of the trails were in the woods with shade, and the thunderstorm forecast for that day did not appear until well after everyone was finished.  The aid stations were well-stocked and the fellow racers and volunteers were friendly - I even ran a bit with a runner who ran Dopey this year!  It's funny how often I'll be talking to someone in a race, and it turns out we've done a bunch of the same events!  It's a small (running) world after all.  My wife volunteered at one of the aid stations, and it was nice to see her on each lap.  Due to the heat and forecast for thunderstorms in the middle of the race, only 37 of the 55 runners started, and only 24 finished the full 50K.  Due to my off-course excursion, I ended up running 33.1 for the day, but got 6th overall for my efforts and this cool glass:






Overall, a fun event.  If you haven't tried a trail race, give it a go sometime.  Trail runners are usually a great bunch, and running on trails is a great experience.
Edit:  Almost forgot the best part - the event raised $8K+ for the shelter!


----------



## avondale

TheHamm said:


> Question: while I have heard plenty about T+D, I am clueless about temperature + precipitation. Is there a point at which you don’t run? I ran through snow, and I ran when it was a windy 5 degrees, but May threw me for a loop with thunderstorms and 85 humid degrees and June is not looking better. The forecast for my race tomorrow is 60 degrees and rain. It has been scattered downpours for the last few days so I am not anticipating a gentle mist. I see no point in rain gear (I have some for hiking and tailgating) as I will still end up soaked due to sweat, but I am concerned I will end up wet and shivering. Also, I have to bike 2 miles to & from, so I can’t just hop out of a dry car at the last minute.
> I realize there are some bad @$$ runners, I’m not one of them. It is a local 10k, not Boston. I’ve never really run in chilly rain, and while I’d prefer not to be miserable, I am not sure if I should be concerned about being cold, sloppy, and rubbing skin off somewhere.



This is mostly a personal thing.  In terms of safety, I wouldn't run with an active thunderstorm at the location, nor with the temperature over 100 deg F, or with active freezing rain.  I will run outside in almost anything else, because I tend to find the treadmill more miserable than that.    So it's really up to you what your tolerance of misery is.  

I've done some long runs and races in pouring rain.  You're right about the chafing - put Body Glide or even Vaseline pretty much all over your body.  Likely you will still get chafing, but hopefully not too bad.    Bring a disposable poncho or big garbage bag to wear until the race start and then throw out.

Since you are biking home from the race, I would think that would keep your body temperature up until you get home so that hopefully you won't be too chilled.   Just don't hang out doing nothing for too long after the race.  Then hop in a hot shower/bath right away when you get home.

But if all of this just sounds too miserable, don't kill yourself about skipping the race.  If it's a local 10K, then likely it's for a charity or local running organization, so at least your entry fee is going toward a good cause whether or not you actually participate.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

garneska said:


> @OldSlowGoofyGuy are you running Peachtree this year?



A timely question: I got my 32nd Peachtree number in the mail yesterday.

I am slightly bummed that I've been demoted to Corral B, despite using the same POT as last year. Based on the ATC web site, it sounds like they have a new way of calculating. I knew it was going to happen sooner or later. Maybe a goal for next year!

The start is at 7:00 vs 7:30, which seems like a good thing. The last couple of years have been so stinking hot.

Who else is running Peachtree?


----------



## huskies90

huskies90 said:


> 6/3/18 - Huskies90 - Iron Horse 10K (48:00/TBD) This is my wife's POT race for the Disney Half Marathon and I am running it, too. It is also my first 10K ever so I have no idea how fast I will run it. I also registered as a Clydesdale.  Does anyone know if races typically do a weigh in when they have this option?  I am teetering around 200 lbs right now down from 206 lbs.  I ran so many miles in May (for me), I dropped some weight.



Iron Horse 10K - Quick recap/results: There was no Clydesdale weigh in for this race although they told me at bib pick they do it sometimes and for some of their other races.

Having never done a 10K or really trained for one, I didn’t really have a plan but 6-7 miles is my typical daily run distance so I had a feeling this would be a good race distance for me. My plan was to start out at my normal ~ 8:00/mile pace and assuming I was feeling good, pick it up in the second half of the race. 

Despite waking up with some severe stomach issues and all the talk last week here about things going wrong, I don’t think I could have run a better race. The advantage of running in the Clydesdale division is that it is easy to pick out others in the same division - just look for big guys. As I passed the three mile mark I could still see pretty much everyone ahead of me and there were 3 other potential Clydesdales. As I started to pick up the pace my goal was to try to pass all of them which I did passing the last big guy at about the 5.5 mile mark. 

I ended up placing 1st in the Clydesdale division and 41st overall. My goal was 48:00 and I finished with a time of 47:37 which of course is a PR.

My wife also set a new PR and now all 4 of us (me, wife and 2 college aged daughters) have our POT for Marathon weekend!!


----------



## apdebord

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Who else is running Peachtree?



My husband and I will be running it for the first time!


----------



## garneska

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Who else is running Peachtree?



Me and hubby. We were in B last year but I did not have as good of a POT so I am expecting to be in C. He is still hoping for B.

We are returning from our weekend in the mountains so I hope the numbers are there if not they will be soon.


----------



## Kerry1957

*North Shore Classic HM Race Recap (Highland Park, IL)*

Four weeks ago I ran a very disappointing HM where I started too fast and didn't handle a bit of adversity very well, even though I missed a PR by only 2 seconds (finished in 2:39:10). The day after I quietly signed up for the North Shore Classic HM which is only a few miles away from my home. Its a tougher course with some significant hill climbs along Lake Michigan. My goal was simply to run consistent 12 minute miles and finish at 2:37:12 without any drama. @DopeyBadger adjusted my old plan to write a simple four week plan for me along with some mental toughness suggestions. For someone who prides himself on a lifetime of mental toughness it was a bit sobering.

The plan worked to perfection and I finished in 2:36:37 (average 11:57 per mile), for a PR improvement of about 2 minutes and 30 seconds. There was a terrific 12-minute mile pacer who I played leap-frog with during my run/walk/runs who helped keep me on target, especially when the mile markers were hundreds of yards off. I have an old school Timex Ironman stopwatch so I relied on his GPS enabled Garmin to occasionally check my progress.

Another big thanks to @DopeyBadger for his help and support.

Edit... goal was 2:37:12 not 1:37:12. Who do I think I am, Mr. Incredible??


----------



## SarahDisney

*Italy Run 5M: Race Recap
*
This race actually seemed decent. Maybe a bit crowded, but not that much more crowded than any other Central Park NYRR race.
At least that's what I thought going into the race. I have a full recap on my journal, but to make a long story short ... I had claustrophobia/crowd anxiety issues, started having a mild anxiety attack shortly after the race started, and ultimately my goal became to not let the attack get worse. Thankfully, I was okay by the end of mile 3, but I still really was not having that great of a time. I just wanted to finish and go home.

I had a not-great experience, but I still think I'd do it again, because that wasn't the race's fault. I don't know if it was something about the way the course was set up or the fact that my mind was elsewhere, but I actually didn't mind the Central Park Hills that much. And there was free Nutella at the post-race festival, so really, even though it was a rough race, I still won.

*Official Time: 1:01:47*


----------



## LdyStormy76

Pure Pikermi Half Marathon race recap.

This is a really small race, as in less than 100 people between the half marathon and the half marathon relay.  Packet pick up started at 6 am, the race started at 7 am. Location was ideal as it was only 20 minutes from the house.

Course was described as: a flat, fast out and back along the Fox River, which was why I chose it.  Yes, it was along the Fox River.  Yes, it was an out and back. It was not flat by any stretch of the imagination; think Army Man hill x2, 3 or 4 single track railroad type overpasses as well as 5 ish miles of random hills and inclines. Oh, and the timing system was a guy with a stop watch.

The lack of a timing system made me almost DNS, but then I decided to treat it like a blind run and see what I could do.  Best decision I could have made as after the first mile the next closest runner was at least a block ahead of me and there were times I could not see anyone at all.  Then I hit the first of the hills.  Outbound there was a nice breeze crossing the path which kept the air moving, inbound there wasn’t and with the deteriorating air quality my allergies kicked in about mile 10.

Course support was minimal as there were only 2 water stations, one of which was used twice. There were people at major points to make sure you stayed on course, but you still had to look for directional signs. DH was the only person cheering runners on.

I did not make my goal time, but I also did not finish dead last. Time: 3:02.27.

Lesson learned with post race food: banana before bagel is a must for me.


----------



## tidefan

May Totals:

11 runs
36.9 miles

Highlight was the run from the Wilderness Lodge through Fort Wilderness (though it was hotter and more humid than ____)...


----------



## Capang

tidefan said:


> May Totals:
> 
> 11 runs
> 36.9 miles
> 
> Highlight was the run from the Wilderness Lodge through Fort Wilderness (though it was hotter and more humid than ____)...


I'm hoping that trail survives given the construction that's going to happen near river country. I'm sort of banking on running that trail a few times this summer.


----------



## flav

avondale said:


> I will run outside in almost anything else, because I tend to find the treadmill more miserable than that.


Count me in on that... I am not renewing my gym membership for that reason, plus it frees up extra race budget!


----------



## CDKG

*May Miles: *129.2
*2018 Miles: *432.1

May was all about training for my June half marathon. The week of May 21st brought my highest mileage week ever with 34 miles run over 5 days, making this (I'm sure) my highest mileage month ever. 

My first half marathon since Tinker Bell 2017 (my current PR) is now one week away. I have been enjoying the mid week taper and both of my runs this weekend, including this morning's 12 miles, felt good! Let's hope that feeling is still with me next Sunday...


----------



## camaker

*IM70.3 Raleigh Relay - Running Leg Race Report*

Tough race today. First off, how did we get here?  Not my normal type of race. The assistant principal at DWs school loves triathlons. But only the swimming part. So she recruited a fellow teacher to ride the biking leg and asked DW if I’d run for them. I’m not a big fan of relays, but why not?

The swim went fine and the biking started ok.  Our biker was rocking a mountain bike in a sea of fancy tri bikes. I was heading to Transition 2 to meet her when we got word she’d had a flat and was waiting for assistance. Not knowing how long the ride would take, I got to transition and waited almost 2 hours. The race officials came over and told me if the biker wasn’t there by 1:55, I wouldn’t be allowed to run. About 1:30, the word came in she had another flat!  She ended up riding the last 3 miles on a flat tire and passed the chip to me at 1:50, just under the wire.

At that point, the temperature was 85 degrees with a dew point of 71 degrees. It was smoking. I went out at target pace in the first mile to see if it would be sustainable in those conditions. Negative, Ghost Rider, you are NOT cleared to half marathon tempo pacing!  With it abundantly clear that it was not going to be a good race day, my focus shifted to making it a reasonable and safe race day. 

The course could have been much better designed. It’s kind of hard to describe, but overall it was a double out and back course in Raleigh’s notoriously hilly near downtown area. Within each of those out and backs there were three out and back spurs that were run a total of four times per leg. I know that sounds weird, but here’s how it worked:

Run Spur 1
Exit Spur 1 and run Spur 2
Run Spur 1 again
Exit Spur 1 and run Spur 3 (that you bypassed the 1st time on the way to Spur 1j

Also within each overall out and back was a cloverleaf exchange the you ran from the top of one side of the road, down, under and back up to the top of the other side of the road. The course design meant you hit that bad boy 4 times!  Big fun! Big, big fun!

I did a lot of running, a lot of walking, and a lot more sweating than is normal for me. My final time ended up being 2:23:31. Very slow for me, but I’m not unhappy with it given the running conditions and my decision to take it slow and safe. 

I do want to comment on the organization and the volunteers for the race. Top notch!  Aid stations were plentiful and well laid out consistently with a good variety of food and hydration. The ice water soaked sponges that were handed out in places were a lifesaver. I even had a volunteer pour a cup of ice down the back of my shirt. 

I am also in awe of those triathletes who powered through all three legs in those conditions. Water temp for the swim was 80 degrees!  They are truly monsters and I was honored to share a portion of their course. 

Would I do it again?  Probably not. There are just too many variables that impact the rhythm and timing of getting ready for a race. I also don’t like being “that relay guy” blowing by the true triathletes who are struggling to finish their course when I’m out there (relatively) fresh at the end of their long days. 

Now, for those of you scoring at home, let’s hope this is the 3rd and last in the sequence of crappy half marathons. To recap, this year has consisted of:

WDW Half Marathon:  Frozen, bronchitis, personal worst death march
Owl’s Roost Rumble:  Single track trails, hills to spare and a tumble
IM70.3 Relay:  Smoking hot, my time was not

I’m really hoping that these bad races are banking me some good karma that I can cash in on at Chicago!

Thanks for reading yet another long-winded race report!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> Negative, Ghost Rider, you are NOT cleared...



Congrats on surviving what sounds like a tough day. That must be weird, waiting around, not really knowing when you're going to start. I get annoyed when a race doesn't start on exact atomic clock time to the second.

Extra points for the Top Gun quote!


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Congrats on surviving what sounds like a tough day. That must be weird, waiting around, not really knowing when you're going to start. I get annoyed when a race doesn't start on exact atomic clock time to the second.
> 
> Extra points for the Top Gun quote!



I was wondering how many would get the reference.  But did you get the Big Bang Theory quote?  

It was definitely weird waiting. That feeling didn’t get any better when I was the last person waiting in the relay transition area.  Got kinda lonely.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> I was wondering how many would get the reference. But did you get the Big Bang Theory quote?



I did not. 30+ year old quotes are my forte.


----------



## flav

camaker said:


> *IM70.3 Raleigh Relay - Running Leg Race *
> 
> Now, for those of you scoring at home, let’s hope this is the 3rd and last in the sequence of crappy half marathons. To recap, this year has consisted of:
> 
> WDW Half Marathon:  Frozen, bronchitis, personal worst death march
> Owl’s Roost Rumble:  Single track trails, hills to spare and a tumble
> IM70.3 Relay:  Smoking hot, my time was not
> 
> I’m really hoping that these bad races are banking me some good karma that I can cash in on at Chicago!
> 
> Thanks for reading yet another long-winded race report!


That series put my race problems in perspective! Congratulations on being there for your team and for continuing your running journey!


----------



## TheHamm

03 - TheHamm - DX*A2 10k (1:20:00 / 1:14:21)!

*Dexter-Ann Arbor Run 10K *
I highly recommend this race.  A page back in the thread you may have read my panic and you would have been reasonable to expect a DNS.  When I decided to run a non-disney 10K to see what time I could do, this was the race I picked.  Little hills, not too far from my house, and a section along a stretch of river that is picturesque and shaded, but has no sidewalk and very little shoulder so there is no way I am running that by myself. 

Apparently, DH failed to realize this was the weekend I had been aiming for with all those training runs, and was not too happy about it when I pointed out Saturday that I would not be going to church Sunday morning.  Then there was the looming storm, which on Saturday night was still possibly a thunder storm.  When I woke up and saw there were no longer lightning bolts on the forecast I decided I would suck it up and do it.  I thought ahead and brought an extra long sleeve shirt and rain jacket to bike home in, and found a bike rack at the parking garage near the race end so at least that would all be dry.  I was proud I had thought ahead to bring a plastic bag for my phone.  In the future I will remember to put my kleenex in there, too as they did not last long.  We got to mile 1 and the skies opened.  There was no out running it, 0.25 miles later we would have all looked the same if we veered slightly to the side of the course and just jumped into the river.  I slowed quite a bit and added an extra 0.3 miles trying to avoid the rivulets forming from water cascading off the hills on one side of the road heading to the river.  Eventually I stopped trying to avoid the puddles, we were all sloshing in our shoes anyhow.  There were plenty of jokes that the well stocked drinks on course were more watered down than in the student bars in town, the cups were have gatoraid half rain water.  There were a very few spectators outside of downtown, but plenty of encouraging runners.  I did want to high five the British gentleman who called BS on the spectator/volunteer who were telling us 'only a mile left' when "it is quite clearly 1.25+, some of us value accuracy and do not need a sense of false hope."  He was quite funny with random commentary and I wanted to follow him longer, but lost him on the uphill back into town.  I should have pushed harder based on how I felt at the end and how I feel today, but I was concerned about the blisters I could feel forming on my wet feet, and the burning sensation where I rubbed skin off the inside of my bicep (I did not anticipate that zone for chafing!).  Also, I knew I needed to bike home and we had guests coming for lunch I still needed to cook.  I was surprised and pleased to find Wolverine Brewing giving out free beer at the end, so I did not go right home- I figured the beer would keep me from being too cold.  No need for the shirt I had kept dry as the rain  had stopped but I was still so wet the water dripping down my legs felt like I had a potty accident.  So I grabbed a pretzel roll (free Zingerman's at the end, too!) and biked on  home.  I was so wet, I did not actually need to shower!

So I guess I need to sign up for another race to see if I really can/will do better?


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With the current set up of the 4 parks at WDW, you have a free trip which includes a resort on the monorail, dining plan (the middle one) and a 3 day ticket without the park hopper. Which park are you skipping and why?



DHS for sure.  I've skipped it the last two trips and we are skipping it W&D weekend.  Epcot is a must do every trip and with a 1 year old so are MK and AK.


----------



## Dis5150

Here is something I never thought I would say - Super excited that I bought a used TM yesterday!  Our church youth group is having a yard sale at the end of the month so I peeked in the room they are storing stuff yesterday and saw a Gold's Gym TM. I was with my mom so we hunted down the couple running the yard sale (my mom knows EVERYONE!) and she told them I was interested in buying it. They offered it to me at $20 and I said I would give them $50 (it's for a good cause), and it was a done deal! Now just have to go pick it up and see how it works. They said they were told it was in great condition. It is buried in the room so I wasn't able to check it out. The downside is DH said it has to go on our back patio, but he promised to buy me a giant box fan (think construction site fan!). At least I can run out of the sun and with air blowing on me for the rest of the summer! I'm sure I will still get in some outside runs as I HATE TM running but it will be nice to have another option. 

On another note, I tried out my new/used OM Hydraquiver on my run Saturday and I really liked it! It rubbed me in one spot but I am still playing with adjusting it and I can put tape over that spot if I have to. I want to love it as I want to carry a hydration drink for my November marathon that has the random hydration drink I have never heard of.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?

ATTQOTD: I never wish for warm temps lol. It's so hot and humid that I avoided sitting outside yesterday afternoon. Come on winter!!!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: During my long run on Saturday I said to DH, don't ever let me wish for warmer weather again! It was humid, hot and awful. My wish is that Arkansas would have an actual spring or fall and not just go from cold to surface of the sun.


----------



## KingLlama

Happy New Running Shoes Day to me!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?


No I am definitely not wishing it was cold again. We had nearly record heat for a few days then it dipped into the 60s and now it’s creeping back up.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Absolutely not! Heat/humidity combo obviously sucks for running, but it's such a small part of my week I can adjust.  Colder weather means no beach, no sundresses, no sandals, no eating outside, etc. Our T&D has been hovering just below 160 for the last few days, but a cold front came through last night and the T&D was ~120 this morning....I had to put a jacket on and I'm cozied up to my space heater.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?



OK.  Let's be clear here.  There's a difference between looking forward to warmer weather, which I define as ~55-75 degrees, when locked in the frozen hell of running in the 20s to low 40s, and asking to be broiled alive in full summer heat.  Unfortunately, we seem to have largely skipped warm here and moved directly to a high efficiency convection broiler.  I don't wish it was cold again, but I do wish it was slightly cooler...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

KingLlama said:


> Happy New Running Shoes Day to me!



Congrats! I celebrated mine last week. Just like a kid with new kicks, they made me run faster and jump higher!

ATTQOTD: I am weird in that I don't mind the heat and humidity. (This doesn't mean I don't complain about it.)

I've always said I would rather run on the hottest day of the year instead of the coldest day of the year. I reach misery equilibrium in the heat, but cold is the misery that just keeps giving and giving. Good thing I live in Georgia.


----------



## KingLlama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?



I don't mind it as much this time around. A year ago, I was still a relatively new runner, so I had no idea about proper hydration or what to wear. I was still wearing everyday cotton t-shirts for runs and waiting to gulp water after my runs were over. So I'd run poorly with my shirt becoming a second skin. It was miserable.

A year later and wiser, it's not nearly as bad. Would still prefer to do all my runs pre-dawn, but even in the heat of the day, my run on Saturday didn't kill me like it would have 12 months ago.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?


I wish I actually had days in the 60s from time to time


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?


I'm not exactly wishing for cold temps... I just wish we wouldn't have skipped over Spring here!
We get both summer and winter hard in the midwest, but I love having the seasons.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: right now i dont care about temperature, I just want it to stop raining in the mornings.
(I'll probably change my mind when we get our next heat wave, though)


----------



## JBinORL

Keels said:


> For me, it’s a combination of things. Too many strollers, too crowded, I don’t really like any of the food there - Be Our Guest dinner is it, but I’m kinda burnt on it, though I’m looking forward to the change to a prix fixe menu and that will definitely get me back through the gates at least once - none of the rides really speak to me, no bars, and I’d rather watch HEA from California Grill or the patio/beach at Poly.
> 
> That said, I don’t have kids and my park days are very different from most - I don’t do rides unless I have friends with me, and most of my time is usually in the late afternoon/evening and is structured around eating, drinking and fireworks.



This is pretty much how I am too. I'll ride some rides, but as I get older, the roller coasters/thrill rides don't agree with me, which is a shame because Space Mountain and Star Tours were two of my favorites and now they mess me up. Lately I just act as guide and sherpa, which I'm fine with. Y'all want to go on Big Thunder? Go ahead, I'll go refill our waters and pick up a snack so you can maximize your time in the park. I


----------



## JBinORL

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?



Ah....no. Not at all. I dread summer running like the plague. I think MCM will be my last fall marathon for awhile, and if I do another I'll switch to a spring one. Winter running >>>>>>> summer running.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?


NOT wishing for the cold, but we have had a humidity stretch over the last week that has been awful to run in, admittedly I am still side-lined with an injury, so not trying to do lots of volume anyways.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Catching up. Congrats to all the runners this weekend, some great recaps!!!

Friday's QOTD: DHS, especially since my kid is 2.5. We skipped it completely the last trip and the only reason we're going during our upcoming trip is because Toy Story Land will be open and she loves Woody. 

Today's QOTD: I tend to like cold more than warm, so I can't say I wished for warmer temperatures (it helps that I have a treadmill, though). I ran towards the end of last week and even though it was before 7AM, I came back dripping sweat and was promptly told by my husband to get in the shower because I stank. Cute. Today's run, though, was glorious. Low 50s with an overcast sky. I loved it. Also, thanks to @jennamfeo for the podcast recs, really enjoyed the episode of Ali on the Run that I listened to today. 

May Miles: 56.2. Travel, a taper, a race, a recovery, and a new job (with more travel). A lot going on. I did start my new training plan today (thanks, Coach!), looking forward to the next cycle.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I never wish for warm temps lol. It's so hot and humid that I avoided sitting outside yesterday afternoon. Come on winter!!!



I hate running in the heat and humidity. Give me temps between 35-65 any day.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  The warmer temps & humidity are here in central FL. Yes they have been brutal, but I’m slowly learning to deal with them. I refuse to fall off the running wagon this summer. Yesterday I woke up at 6am, saw that T+D was 156 and something like 95% humidity so I went back to sleep and used the treadmill at the gym. So anyway, I’m over it and looking forward to FL winters. 

May Miles: 114 I think. Garmin Connect is being stupid.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Don’t enjoy running in the summer so I can assure you I never asked for it to warm up! I prefer the colder months and like running when it’s cold. Now when I say cold, I am referring to North Carolina cold and not the cold and snow stuff that some of you deal with.


----------



## cavepig

I don't miss cold one bit, cool is nice for running but missing cold no way!  I don't mind heat & humidity as I can just slow down & drink more unlike when it's freezing where it just hurts.  I can walk outside without layers/coats/hats/gloves, it's glorious!


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> A timely question: I got my 32nd Peachtree number in the mail yesterday.
> 
> I am slightly bummed that I've been demoted to Corral B, despite using the same POT as last year. Based on the ATC web site, it sounds like they have a new way of calculating. I knew it was going to happen sooner or later. Maybe a goal for next year!
> 
> The start is at 7:00 vs 7:30, which seems like a good thing. The last couple of years have been so stinking hot.
> 
> Who else is running Peachtree?


DH and I are running Peachtree. Got bibs Saturday. He’s in C and I’m in E. My best corral yet for PRR. Don’t know how I got there!


----------



## apdebord

Disney at Heart said:


> DH and I are running Peachtree. Got bibs Saturday. He’s in C and I’m in E. My best corral yet for PRR. Don’t know how I got there!



Since we're staying with my in-laws, we elected to pick up bibs at the expo day before in order to get away from them earlier in the day.  We checked online and DH is in B, and I'm in J, but he will fall back with me.  I was somewhat surprised when I saw the slowest estimated finish time for corral J, I suppose I should have submitted a 10K POT rather than an 8K with a faster overall pace to have made it in an earlier corral? It's all good though, we are doing it for fun and it's more time away from his family! We'll be taking MARTA from our hotel in Midtown, so this also gives more room for transportation issues.

Do you or @OldSlowGoofyGuy know how much time is between each corral? Are there mini-waves within the corral? Just trying to estimate my start time; I'd check online but their site is blocked on my work computer for some reason.


----------



## huskies90

ATTQOTD - I think all of us would prefer to _run_ in cool dry 40-60 degree temps.  But wishing for cold and winter during the summer? No way!!. 95 and humid for me is always better than -2, wind chill and snow and ice.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?



I'm just looking for a little consistency for our weather here in CT.  We've been all over the place the last week with temps from in the 50's today to two days with temps in the 90's last week.  Our hot weather will be here soon and I personally don't like it so am already looking forward to the fall!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?



Not really.  I run outside year round and each set of conditions has pros and cons.  I do look forward to the little cold fronts that come through this time of year.  After work today I an do a run in the high 60s instead of mid-80s which will be nice for my pace.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

apdebord said:


> Since we're staying with my in-laws, we elected to pick up bibs at the expo day before in order to get away from them earlier in the day. We checked online and DH is in B, and I'm in J, but he will fall back with me. I was somewhat surprised when I saw the slowest estimated finish time for corral J, I suppose I should have submitted a 10K POT rather than an 8K with a faster overall pace to have made it in an earlier corral? It's all good though, we are doing it for fun and it's more time away from his family! We'll be taking MARTA from our hotel in Midtown, so this also gives more room for transportation issues.
> 
> Do you or @OldSlowGoofyGuy know how much time is between each corral? Are there mini-waves within the corral? Just trying to estimate my start time;



I'm not seeing wave start times online. My recollection is the waves are 5 minutes apart, but not sure of that. No mini-waves. Earlier start time this year, which is good.

MARTA is the way to go. Extra good if you can embark at Lindbergh or south.


----------



## tigger536

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> A timely question: I got my 32nd Peachtree number in the mail yesterday.
> 
> I am slightly bummed that I've been demoted to Corral B, despite using the same POT as last year. Based on the ATC web site, it sounds like they have a new way of calculating. I knew it was going to happen sooner or later. Maybe a goal for next year!
> 
> The start is at 7:00 vs 7:30, which seems like a good thing. The last couple of years have been so stinking hot.
> 
> Who else is running Peachtree?



I am! I'm in corral C this year (2 corral improvement from last year).  I wish I had selected the mail option.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?



It was 108 on Saturday. I regret ever complaining about it being chilly.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I ran yesterday in "feels like" temperatures in the 100s. I don't mind the heat as much as the humidity. I jumped straight in the lake when I got done, running clothes and all. That being said, I would take the heat over the cold any day.


----------



## tigger536

I ran in 100 real feel yesterday too.  Being from Atlanta this is pretty much what I can expect until October, unless I run in the rain or at 6AM (the latter is never going to happen).  @KSellers88 I'm doing Hotlanta again too!


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: I wish for more of the sunny, 60 degree days to occur when I do not have to be at work.  Last weekend was miserably hot and humid (for us!) but I always know it won't last!  I have a harder time believing the ice and snow won't last.


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> I ran in 100 real feel yesterday too.  Being from Atlanta this is pretty much what I can expect until October, unless I run in the rain or at 6AM (the latter is never going to happen).  @KSellers88 I'm doing Hotlanta again too!



YAYYYY! I hope to see you!


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?


Well last week here in northern Ohio it was in the 90s for several days.  That is definitely not the norm, but it has been in the 60s (close to the lake) the last few days and I'll take it.  I've been able to get out for morning runs now that school is out and it is just lovely out.  We didn't have the severe cold this year with windchills well below zero, but the cold we did have just wouldn't go away.  We went from winter to summer and I will take summer.


----------



## Jules76126

Although I do not love running in the heat, I am not wishing for cold. I love leaving work without hat/gloves/scarfs. I will take the warm weather over snow storms and ice any day.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD: I live in Houston so at some level I'm used to the heat.  While I look forward to cooler temperatures to run in, what I dread is COLD weather (sub 35-40 degrees or so).  I hopped out to run earlier this year and it was probably in the 20s (we had an unusually cold winter here in H-Town).  Even though I was bundled in a hat, gloves and a (light) jacket, I got about 1/4 of a mile before calling it quits.  Turns out my blood has thinned to the point where I just cannot handle the extreme (in my mind) cold.  I can always slow down and hydrate and run in the heat.


----------



## Bree

chuckille said:


> Haha. I had the exact same thoughts as you! I'm a tech nerd and I'm always researching the perfect gadgets for me and even after 6-9 months of the Garmin Forerunner 935, I'm still undecided!!! I think the AW vs Garmin battle is a truly personal one. I know you had the series 1 watch, but for me, the Series 3 was nearly the perfect smartwatch! But the couple weaknesses (1-screen isn't always on which bugged me on runs/bike rides. 2- you can't tell when the GPS starts or HR locks on at the beginning of the workout...so the start of my runs would always have messed up data. 3- not enough battery life to last thru a marathon) really pushed me towards getting a Garmin.
> 
> Now that I've had the Garmin, I notice it's weakness though!
> 1- I can't set granular notifications like the AW can. On my AW, I like having only phone calls and messages from my wife to come thru even though my iPhone has more notifications come in. With the Garmin, any and all notifications that come to the iPhone also go to the Garmin. So now I get buzzed on the wrist more.
> 2- I miss running without my iPhone. My job requires that I be on the phone during the day so with the Garmin, I need to bring the iPhone. Not the biggest problem in the world, but it's still nice to just have the AW and go out on a long run.
> 
> That's why I'm just waiting for the Series 4! Like I mentioned earlier, IF it has better battery life and an always on screen, I'm back on the AW train! If it doesn't do that, I'll still be happy with the Garmin Forerunner.



You can shut off specific app notifications on the Garmin watch.  It's not very user friendly to do, but it works.  You have to go into the notification settings on your iPhone for the apps you don't want sent to your watch (Settings —> Notification). Turn off “Show in History” for each app you don't want sent to your Garmin.


----------



## Miranda

I was going to write my race recap for Bow Lake Dam 15K last night but then I discovered I was the victim of some identity theft and spent the whole evening locking down credit reports and fixing bank account and credit card account usernames and passwords, ugh!

The race is for a good cause, all the money from the 5K and 15K races is donated to the Cystic Fibrosis Foundation.  One of my buddies from my running group is the race director, so we decided to make this our spring training group race, even though I was simultaneously really training for my HM 2 weeks earlier.  I did zero road running the week after my HM (but took 4 OTF classes), and then last week I took 3 OTF classes and ran outside once.  So, I was a little apprehensive going into the race, hoping that my training for my HM was still somewhat around. 

It was my first 15K race, so it was sure to be a PR, but a good time was not really in the cards with the weather that day.  The T+D was over 150 and the course is majorly hilly.  From my Strava afterwards:






I started out kind of fast the first 2 miles (12:46, 12:26), although I was really trying to go slower and I was sticking to the same kind of walking schedule as I had during my HM when it was also warm/humid, but this was worse on Saturday.  Instead of 75/30 walking intervals, I kept walking through about the first 15s of the 75 run, so it was really 60/45.  I was feeling ok though, and I guess there was a huge downhill there in mile 2.  Miles 3-5 were kinda meh... the heat was starting to get to me, as was the second of those smaller spikey hills, although the mile 3 and 5 times were not quite as bad as the splits would indicate... I stopped to a standstill for a good 20-30s to take several waters at the water stops during mile 3 and 5, especially 5 because I knew what was coming (13:49, 14:07, 14:12).

I had pretty much resigned myself that I'd be walking most if not all of the way from just after mile 5 to just after mile 6, and when I actually got there it was definitely going to be all the way.  I put my head down and just started power walking, although it was rough, my HR was still through the roof and I thought I was going to barf a few times.  There was a water stop there at the top of the hill at mile 6 and I just stopped there and drank like 4 cups of water because I was so thirsty.  I felt like maybe I was going to regret that because I felt super full and sloshy but I was just so thirsty I didn't care.  Mile 6 between the walking up the hill and the long water stop was a nice pokey 18:13.

I left the water stop and power walked up that one last almost half a mile stretch and tried to convince the old legs that ok it was time to start run/walking again.  I knew it was going to be super tough to get back into a running groove after walking for so long.  Just after cresting the top, there was a man having a yard sale that had some water cups out for runners with ICE in them, the first cold water of the day... I thanked him as I started to head for the downhill, and then wondered what I was going to do with this cup that I was now running with that had 2 ice cubes fused together in it.  I had the brilliant idea to put them down the front of my sports bra.  THAT FELT FANTASTIC.   I think they lasted like another 2 miles before they melted completely.  Mile 7 thanks to being almost half walking again and another water stop (I was really taking my time at those and very thankful there were so many although I wish there was some gatorade) was a pokey, but not quite as pokey, 15:23.

I wasn't really prepared for how steep the downhills were... I had been thinking I could pick up some time there, but it really felt unsafe to fly down the really steep downhill on tired legs.  The rest of the race was mainly just trying to do intervals, stopping for water (there was one more stop in this section), and not go face first into the road on the downhills.  I finished out with 14:32, 14:04, and 12:53 for the last 0.3.

It was my very first DFL!  It was a small race and I knew from the start I was probably going to be last, because I was quickly in last during the first mile.  The sweeper car was following me almost the entire race.   I did pass one lady somewhere between mile 3-4 and stayed ahead of her until the top of the mountain, but she apparently felt better at running down the hills than I did and she passed me again almost at mile 7 and I finished just under a minute behind her.  My final time was 2:14:50.  Once I got off the hills, my legs did not feel that bad, I just felt really wiped out from the weather.  I only took a fuel 45 minutes into it as well, I just couldn't stand the thought of eating another one when I should have around 90 minutes.  I definitely think that like my HM, if the weather had been more favorable for running, I could have done better than my performance indicated.  It's too bad the race wasn't yesterday instead of Saturday... yesterday we had a gorgeous cool/dry day where T+D was like < 110.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> It was 108 on Saturday. I regret ever complaining about it being chilly.



Might be a bit cooler in the mornings...


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Might be a bit cooler in the mornings...



It was almost 90 at 6 a.m. on Saturday, so #nope.


----------



## LSUlakes

Off Topic:

It's official, DW and I are taking a adult only trip to WDW July 12 - 15. Flying in late on the 12th so no park time. Im very excited and we have already made FP+ reservations immediately after booking. Of course no SD FP+, but I was kinda figured that would be the case. We are staying at Pop for budget purposes and putting that money towards something special (meal or ticket event).

So heres my question. We have a FP+ for FOP at 7:20PM. We want to watch HAE at MK, which start at 9:15 on that particular night. Anyone thinks is possible to ride FOP and make it to the fireworks? I am also debating buying the Disney After Hour ticket event which would last from 10PM to 1AM with out AP discount its a little less painful.... So, could we make it for HAE and what do yall think of the DAH event?


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Off Topic:
> 
> It's official, DW and I are taking a adult only trip to WDW July 12 - 15. Flying in late on the 12th so no park time. Im very excited and we have already made FP+ reservations immediately after booking. Of course no SD FP+, but I was kinda figured that would be the case. We are staying at Pop for budget purposes and putting that money towards something special (meal or ticket event).
> 
> So heres my question. We have a FP+ for FOP at 7:20PM. We want to watch HAE at MK, which start at 9:15 on that particular night. Anyone thinks is possible to ride FOP and make it to the fireworks? I am also debating buying the Disney After Hour ticket event which would last from 10PM to 1AM with out AP discount its a little less painful.... So, could we make it for HAE and what do yall think of the DAH event?



I would get to FoP early (enter at 7:15) and then plan to take a Minnie Van/Uber/Lyft from AK to Contemporary and walk over to MK. That will guarantee that you get in to see HEA ... any other way to get around is a crapshoot. FoP is going to take you at least 45 minutes to go through.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?


ATTQOTD: I think I last wished for warmer weather back in February - and I got it in April, and it was wonderful! What I have now is not "warmer"; it's INFERNAL. Except that it's not as bad as it will be, lol! ~sigh~ Can we start sharing our temps/Feels Likes/T+Ds in solidarity/commiseration?! My Sat. sunrise run was 76* to start, 80* at the end of 5+ miles, T+D = 153. Tonight, I can expect a balmy 89* and T+D of 160+! Good times in the Sunshine State.

BUT...

I'm not wearing layers!!!! I'll still take this over temps in the 30s. Any day.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> I would get to FoP early (enter at 7:15) and then plan to take a Minnie Van/Uber/Lyft from AK to Contemporary and walk over to MK. That will guarantee that you get in to see HEA ... any other way to get around is a crapshoot. FoP is going to take you at least 45 minutes to go through.



I've been looking since we made that reservation for a earlier one and have not been successful. I was thinking it would be really hard to get there in time even if a car was waiting for us at the gate. I am going to keep looking though and hope something comes up.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I've been looking since we made that reservation for a earlier one and have not been successful. I was thinking it would be really hard to get there in time even if a car was waiting for us at the gate. I am going to keep looking though and hope something comes up.



MK is the easiest park to get to from AK by driving, so it will take you about 15 minutes from AK to the Contemporary (I've done this for an 8:45 p.m. reservation at Cali Grill numerous times), just make sure you call for the Minnie Van or Uber as you're passing the Tree of Life to head out of the park. Now, you likely won't have a great spot for HEA, but at least you'll be in the park.

Another option is to Minnie Van/Uber to the Poly and watch the fireworks from either the beach or the terrace at Trader Sam's. The pipe the music in to both places. You'll definitely have enough time for that.


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: I’m going to complain that it’s too cold or hot or humid pretty much every single run, but will go anyway. I will stay home from running when it’s icy or snowing, so not looking forward to winter.

But I’ve had it with this wet summer! We’ve had floods in the area (including our basement), some trails were/are closed, and the SNAKES! I’ve seen four in less than a month (all king cobra/rattlesnake/copperhead combos I’m sure).


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Are we talking only about running or in general? We hit our 100* mark and that is my future from here until about the end of July. It will be 110* this weekend and 117* next weekend! FUN TIMES. Now, in general, heck to the yes I am in love with this weather. I want the heat and the sun and a pool and the lake and booze and a tan. I am a happy camper. But running in it..... yeah.... I miss my cool winter mornings that were like 55* and I thought it was cold. 

I'm just glad I don't have to deal with too much humidity. That's when my #nope meter goes off like crazy.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: For me, the thing with running is it warms me up. So I like running in the cool/cold, because once I get going it feels great. On the other hand, I do have some cute tank tops that I like to wear, and now that I've figured out that the OM pack blocks the weird underarm chafing, I'm looking forward to wearing those this summer? BUT. I can wear those just fine at like ...75. All of this over 80 stuff is unwelcome and can leave.

On the other hand, I'm starting to remember how to do the hydration for longer runs again. Today's long run not only didn't feel like death but also had enough energy to finish with a mile at tempo.


----------



## chuckille

Bree said:


> You can shut off specific app notifications on the Garmin watch.  It's not very user friendly to do, but it works.  You have to go into the notification settings on your iPhone for the apps you don't want sent to your watch (Settings —> Notification). Turn off “Show in History” for each app you don't want sent to your Garmin.



Thanks for the tip...but what I was hoping for is the AW show a minimum number of notifications, but the phone allow a bunch more. I would like for the AW to be the gatekeeper to show the most important things, such as phone calls/messages/emails from family members. But I still want the iPhone to show me the secondary notifications such as photo memories/reminders/sports scores so that when I open my phone up, I can still be notified of them. If I turn off "Show in history", it won't show up on the Garmin but it also doesn't show on the iPhone. Oh well!

BTW, how are you enjoying the VA3?


----------



## TheHamm

sylkai said:


> ATTQOTD: the weird underarm chafing,



Oh, good.  I had to slow on yesterday's run because my arms were bleeding.  I thought it was the oddest place to have chafing so I am glad to know it is more common than I thought.  I did not notice how bad it was until a co-worker asked me about it today- I may be wearing longer sleeves tomorrow!
Is my option body glide?  I think it really was that we were in a downpour- I have run that distance in that shirt before, but never drenched.


----------



## chuckille

Another slow month for me, dealing with injuries as well as a move to a new home which sucked too many days away from running.

May Totals:
Miles- 26.4 miles
Total Time- 3:47:10
Avg Pace- 8:36 per mile
Avg HR: 154 bpm
Biking- 0 miles


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> I know there was a discussion about sunglasses a little bit ago - I'm a BIG fan of Goodr! - but I wanted to share another set to check out ... Ro-Sham-Bo Shades! They started as a baby sunglass company, but just put out a line of adult glasses.
> 
> The cool thing? They're rubber and COMPLETELY flexible. And, on top of that, they float!
> 
> https://www.roshambobaby.com/collections/adult
> 
> They're polarized and only cost $30. Definitely recommend these bad boys, especially if you're like me and just constantly are tossing your sunnies into a purse or bag or on the floorboard of your car because you are #TheWorst.








Ice Ice Baby Shades headed my way soon.

I hate this forum (Hate=love).  You bunch of enablers!


----------



## sylkai

TheHamm said:


> Oh, good.  I had to slow on yesterday's run because my arms were bleeding.  I thought it was the oddest place to have chafing so I am glad to know it is more common than I thought.  I did not notice how bad it was until a co-worker asked me about it today- I may be wearing longer sleeves tomorrow!
> Is my option body glide?  I think it really was that we were in a downpour- I have run that distance in that shirt before, but never drenched.


If you can get Body Glide to work for you, yes. I really need to figure out how to get it to work for me.

I typically either wear short-sleeve tops for running because of it. For runs in the heat where I'm not wearing the pack, I may end up resorting to tape.

Current frustration is I wore a new sports bra yesterday and managed to chafe on the underboobs, which now itch horribly.


----------



## Miranda

My sports bra always chafes a line right under my sternum in the front and on either side of the clasp in the back.  The Body Glide does help, though, but sometimes like this weekend, I just sweat it all off eventually.  I need some new sports bras that are kinder to my back and also don't require me to dislocate my shoulder joints to get them fastened.  Right now I use some Moving Comfort Fiona ones that are probably way past their prime (as evidenced that they are still branded as Moving Comfort years after Brooks bought them).  I tried ordering a Juno from Amazon but I need to return it... it's way too big and I cannot get it clasped shut when putting it on.  In the Fiona, I am a "attach it in the front, then spin it around to the back" girl, but that doesn't work on a criss cross back like the Juno.


----------



## SarahDisney

This is why I'm afraid of buying new sports bras. My current ones dont chafe.


----------



## LSUlakes

Today must be my lucky day! I got a new FP+ for FoP 40 minutes earlier which will make it a little more likely to get to the fire works and i picked up a slink dog dash FP+.


----------



## jennamfeo

A few random running related thoughts:

1) I just remembered that I cried during "Party in the USA" during my long run yesterday. Let me tell you how much fun it is to be a girl. An emotional one, at that.

2) I had a friend run the Rock N Roll San Diego Half yesterday and he ran the last 7 miles with Meb and I was so jealous. Mainly because that was like a 1:30 HM and also, how cool to run with Meb!


----------



## sylkai

jennamfeo said:


> A few random running related thoughts:
> 
> 1) I just remembered that I cried during "Party in the USA" during my long run yesterday. Let me tell you how much fun it is to be a girl. An emotional one, at that.
> 
> 2) I had a friend run the Rock N Roll San Diego Half yesterday and he ran the last 7 miles with Meb and I was so jealous. Mainly because that was like a 1:30 HM and also, how cool to run with Meb!


It's pretty cool, can confirm.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: We are having a pleasant spring. I enjoy all four very distinct seasons we have here. If I had to choose between freezing cold short days and warmer long days, I would pick the later.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> A few random running related thoughts:
> 
> 1) I just remembered that I cried during "Party in the USA" during my long run yesterday. Let me tell you how much fun it is to be a girl. An emotional one, at that.


I remember making my little sister laugh before my first half marathon.  Mostly because I was singing the Weird Al version of that song called Party in the CIA.  I still don't think I've heard the original version.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> I remember making my little sister laugh before my first half marathon.  Mostly because I was singing the Weird Al version of that song called Party in the CIA.  I still don't think I've heard the original version.


Ha! I did my best to never hear the original version, then my husband and I stopped at a Steak N Shake in the middle if the Midwest somewhere and for some reason there was karaoke happening and this teenage girl sang it. But I haven’t heard the Weird Al parody so now I need to hear it!


----------



## beatlecat42

Baltimore 10-Miler (6/2/2018)  Oh, boy.  Apologies in advance for the length of this post!

I had...mixed feelings about this one.  This particular race is special to me (my first-ever medal!  First-ever "long" distance!  First-ever feelings of "OMG WHY DID I DO THIS HOW DUMB AM I?" etc.), and is definitely a challenge -- it starts and ends at Baltimore's Druid Hill Park, which, unsurprisingly, is on a hill.  So you start the course on a downhill, but then finish the last 1.5miles or so on an uphill.  Also some rolling hills between the park and the lake where you turn around, plus Baltimore being Baltimore, the streets are not so great.  But the challenge has always been exhilarating, and I've really felt a sense of accomplishment doing this one.

Anyway.  There were concerns the later part of the week about the forecasted thunderstorms, and a bit of panic about what would happen; the organizers were on top of things putting out their protocol for before the start, but less communicative about what they'd do if the storms rolled in during the race.  When picking up the bibs on Friday, I chatted with someone working with the company, who assured that they'd have people on course, including the pace/sag vehicles, ready to take care of everyone out there.  This is an important point that comes up later...but for now, that was reassuring (my sister and I have done this now for 3 consecutive years; the last two, we've been nicely "harassed" by the sag wagon, keeping pace with us and making sure we knew they were there if we needed anything.  So we were familiar with this part of things).

The race instructions ask you to park near the zoo, and either walk the mile to the start or take their shuttles.  Previous years, we had no problem getting to the parking, getting a spot, and taking the shuttle.  This year, I don't know if they had different people or what, but the people directing traffic/parking were NOT effective in the slightest.  It was absolute chaos.  Parking was completely all over the place (conservation groups are posting pictures and complaining on Facebook about drivers who took no concern of the area and were basically parking on top of trees, it was nuts) and poorly done.  We got on the shuttle, only to take forever getting down to the start because they hadn't closed the interior park roads and the bus couldn't navigate some of the curves.  Apparently we were lucky even to get on this one; later shuttles just gave up.  There are reports on Facebook of at least a couple dozen runners who waited in traffic for an hour to park and ended up starting quite late after the gun.

Going into the race, my sister, myself, and our friend were actually kind of hoping for a cancellation -- my foot is still not ok, my sister's knee is totally chewed up, and the two of them have massively awful allergies that have only been exacerbated by the rain lately.  When it was clear the race would go on as planned, we just decided to start and see what happened; I made my sister swear to tell me when her knee was bothering her, I didn't want either of us to push it, we'd just flag down the sag wagon and be done with it.  As much as we love the race, it's not worth risking our health for -- as it was, I had to force her to stop in the middle of the Baltimore half last fall when I realized that she was limping, that's how we finally found out what was going on with her knee.

Anyway.  So we started pleasantly enough; our friend is a runner, but decided to walk with us for the first 5k, which made the time pass fairly quickly.  After she decided to run on ahead, we walked with another woman for the next 5k, had some pleasant chatting during that time.  But around mile 6, after exiting the lake loop, I started getting some pains in my ankle radiating beyond where it had been sore before; my sister also confirmed that her knee was becoming a problem.  So we talked to a cop directing on the course, who said that there was no one around to pick us up (!!!).  And remember that sag wagon we've become so familiar with?  Nowhere in sight.  So we trudged on a bit, trying to figure out how to get back to the start without jeopardizing either of our joints. I texted our friend, who sent some cops on bikes back to look for us; never saw them.  Even the ambulance parked at mile 8 was abandoned (as were most of the water stops).  Around this time, my sister popped her kneecap back into place (ew) and decided we'd just finish and get right to the medic tent for some ice and pray that we didn't really hurt ourselves walking on our respective injuries.

A note about this race.  Aside from touting the difficulty of the last hill, the website loves to talk about how everyone gets a cooling towel and watermelon at the end.  Being back-of-the-packers, this has never been the case for us, even though we've finished within the time limit the last 2 years, but things were especially egregious this year.  June in Baltimore is hot and humid, and this year was no exception; I believe temps ended up in the high 80's, with nearly 90% humidity (although it felt like much worse at the time...), and little shade on the course outside of the park.  Our friend, who finished well within the time limit (I think 2hr20min, when the limit is 3hr), said they were already out of the cooling towels and watermelons when she finished.  Apparently a lot of mid-pack runners got the full back-of-the-pack experience, there was almost nothing left because earlier finishers and even staff (!!!) were coming back to grab everything.  I feel we can't quite complain about nothing at the finish this year, since we were technically outside the time limit, but yeah, it was bad.  But worse off, they started opening streets earlier this year, there's only one medic tent on course (at the farthest point from the start line), and several of the water stops were never fully staffed in the first place.  It was downright unsafe for at least the bottom third of finishers, especially with no sag wagon to be seen.

So we got to the finish, even with some people still behind us (!), just as things were being taken down.  Luckily our friend had snagged some ice and towels from the medic tent, and my sister sat and got her knee wrapped while I went to get our premiums (a shirt and a beach towel; this race always gives them out at the end, rather than bib pickup).  Hell, I even got myself a beer, since it was a wheat beer (woo-hoo!), and I felt like it was totally earned after a brutal experience.  We went and waited for the shuttle back to parking...which never came.  Even though their afterparty went on for another 2 hours.  So after a brutal 10 mile race, we then had to walk an unplanned additional mile uphill (!!!) to get the car.

I honestly don't know if I can justify signing up for this course again next year, which really makes me sad.  Again, I don't think we have too much room for complaints this year, since we were so much slower, but in general it feels like the organizers spent so much time worrying about the thunderstorms that never came, that they forgot how to properly run the race.  And being close to last to finish, it sucks when there is NOTHING left at the finish line (no gatorade, no chips/pretzels, nothing that had been there previously, other than a couple of granola bars and a banana) because race management was poor and/or early runners got greedy (this has happened each of the prior years, remember, even when we weren't outside the limit).  Compared to the races we've done in Lancaster, where they're supportive of *everyone* on the course, it just doesn't feel like it's worth our money -- we pay the same amount as the fast runners, but get nowhere near the same kind of treatment.

Like I said, some mixed feelings -- bummed about the overall poor quality of the race, as well as the slowness on our parts, but very proud that we still managed to finish, and haven't been hurting too much (yet...).



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?



Despite how miserably hot and humid it can get around here, I never find myself wishing for the cold (had enough of that growing up in NYC/New England and going to college in Boston, which does have four seasons: fall, winter, second winter, and MOSQUITOES).  I do wish we could have the heat without so much of the humidity, however...


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD we’re now officially in winter in my part of the world and while I’m not missing the warmer temps of summer (yet) I am missing the daylight! Plus it is raining a lot so getting sick of dodging showers...


----------



## SarahDisney

beatlecat42 said:


> Baltimore 10-Miler (6/2/2018)  Oh, boy.  Apologies in advance for the length of this post!
> 
> I had...mixed feelings about this one.  This particular race is special to me (my first-ever medal!  First-ever "long" distance!  First-ever feelings of "OMG WHY DID I DO THIS HOW DUMB AM I?" etc.), and is definitely a challenge -- it starts and ends at Baltimore's Druid Hill Park, which, unsurprisingly, is on a hill.  So you start the course on a downhill, but then finish the last 1.5miles or so on an uphill.  Also some rolling hills between the park and the lake where you turn around, plus Baltimore being Baltimore, the streets are not so great.  But the challenge has always been exhilarating, and I've really felt a sense of accomplishment doing this one.
> 
> Anyway.  There were concerns the later part of the week about the forecasted thunderstorms, and a bit of panic about what would happen; the organizers were on top of things putting out their protocol for before the start, but less communicative about what they'd do if the storms rolled in during the race.  When picking up the bibs on Friday, I chatted with someone working with the company, who assured that they'd have people on course, including the pace/sag vehicles, ready to take care of everyone out there.  This is an important point that comes up later...but for now, that was reassuring (my sister and I have done this now for 3 consecutive years; the last two, we've been nicely "harassed" by the sag wagon, keeping pace with us and making sure we knew they were there if we needed anything.  So we were familiar with this part of things).
> 
> The race instructions ask you to park near the zoo, and either walk the mile to the start or take their shuttles.  Previous years, we had no problem getting to the parking, getting a spot, and taking the shuttle.  This year, I don't know if they had different people or what, but the people directing traffic/parking were NOT effective in the slightest.  It was absolute chaos.  Parking was completely all over the place (conservation groups are posting pictures and complaining on Facebook about drivers who took no concern of the area and were basically parking on top of trees, it was nuts) and poorly done.  We got on the shuttle, only to take forever getting down to the start because they hadn't closed the interior park roads and the bus couldn't navigate some of the curves.  Apparently we were lucky even to get on this one; later shuttles just gave up.  There are reports on Facebook of at least a couple dozen runners who waited in traffic for an hour to park and ended up starting quite late after the gun.
> 
> Going into the race, my sister, myself, and our friend were actually kind of hoping for a cancellation -- my foot is still not ok, my sister's knee is totally chewed up, and the two of them have massively awful allergies that have only been exacerbated by the rain lately.  When it was clear the race would go on as planned, we just decided to start and see what happened; I made my sister swear to tell me when her knee was bothering her, I didn't want either of us to push it, we'd just flag down the sag wagon and be done with it.  As much as we love the race, it's not worth risking our health for -- as it was, I had to force her to stop in the middle of the Baltimore half last fall when I realized that she was limping, that's how we finally found out what was going on with her knee.
> 
> Anyway.  So we started pleasantly enough; our friend is a runner, but decided to walk with us for the first 5k, which made the time pass fairly quickly.  After she decided to run on ahead, we walked with another woman for the next 5k, had some pleasant chatting during that time.  But around mile 6, after exiting the lake loop, I started getting some pains in my ankle radiating beyond where it had been sore before; my sister also confirmed that her knee was becoming a problem.  So we talked to a cop directing on the course, who said that there was no one around to pick us up (!!!).  And remember that sag wagon we've become so familiar with?  Nowhere in sight.  So we trudged on a bit, trying to figure out how to get back to the start without jeopardizing either of our joints. I texted our friend, who sent some cops on bikes back to look for us; never saw them.  Even the ambulance parked at mile 8 was abandoned (as were most of the water stops).  Around this time, my sister popped her kneecap back into place (ew) and decided we'd just finish and get right to the medic tent for some ice and pray that we didn't really hurt ourselves walking on our respective injuries.
> 
> A note about this race.  Aside from touting the difficulty of the last hill, the website loves to talk about how everyone gets a cooling towel and watermelon at the end.  Being back-of-the-packers, this has never been the case for us, even though we've finished within the time limit the last 2 years, but things were especially egregious this year.  June in Baltimore is hot and humid, and this year was no exception; I believe temps ended up in the high 80's, with nearly 90% humidity (although it felt like much worse at the time...), and little shade on the course outside of the park.  Our friend, who finished well within the time limit (I think 2hr20min, when the limit is 3hr), said they were already out of the cooling towels and watermelons when she finished.  Apparently a lot of mid-pack runners got the full back-of-the-pack experience, there was almost nothing left because earlier finishers and even staff (!!!) were coming back to grab everything.  I feel we can't quite complain about nothing at the finish this year, since we were technically outside the time limit, but yeah, it was bad.  But worse off, they started opening streets earlier this year, there's only one medic tent on course (at the farthest point from the start line), and several of the water stops were never fully staffed in the first place.  It was downright unsafe for at least the bottom third of finishers, especially with no sag wagon to be seen.
> 
> So we got to the finish, even with some people still behind us (!), just as things were being taken down.  Luckily our friend had snagged some ice and towels from the medic tent, and my sister sat and got her knee wrapped while I went to get our premiums (a shirt and a beach towel; this race always gives them out at the end, rather than bib pickup).  Hell, I even got myself a beer, since it was a wheat beer (woo-hoo!), and I felt like it was totally earned after a brutal experience.  We went and waited for the shuttle back to parking...which never came.  Even though their afterparty went on for another 2 hours.  So after a brutal 10 mile race, we then had to walk an unplanned additional mile uphill (!!!) to get the car.
> 
> I honestly don't know if I can justify signing up for this course again next year, which really makes me sad.  Again, I don't think we have too much room for complaints this year, since we were so much slower, but in general it feels like the organizers spent so much time worrying about the thunderstorms that never came, that they forgot how to properly run the race.  And being close to last to finish, it sucks when there is NOTHING left at the finish line (no gatorade, no chips/pretzels, nothing that had been there previously, other than a couple of granola bars and a banana) because race management was poor and/or early runners got greedy (this has happened each of the prior years, remember, even when we weren't outside the limit).  Compared to the races we've done in Lancaster, where they're supportive of *everyone* on the course, it just doesn't feel like it's worth our money -- we pay the same amount as the fast runners, but get nowhere near the same kind of treatment.
> 
> Like I said, some mixed feelings -- bummed about the overall poor quality of the race, as well as the slowness on our parts, but very proud that we still managed to finish, and haven't been hurting too much (yet...).
> 
> 
> 
> Despite how miserably hot and humid it can get around here, I never find myself wishing for the cold (had enough of that growing up in NYC/New England and going to college in Boston, which does have four seasons: fall, winter, second winter, and MOSQUITOES).  I do wish we could have the heat without so much of the humidity, however...



My cousin does a lot of races in the baltimore area, so sometimes I'll see stuff about those races pop up on my Facebook news feed if he likes or comments on them. I saw a post about one of the groups who was supposed to man a water stop at this race not showing up, and then I looked at the comments on the post... yikes. Between what I saw on that Facebook post and your report, it definitely sounds like a bit of a nightmare. I definitely understand not wanting to sign up for it again.
Congrats on finishing!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have been looking forward to warmer temps since winter, do you have them now and or you wishing it was cold again?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I never wish for warm temps lol. It's so hot and humid that I avoided sitting outside yesterday afternoon. Come on winter!!!



Up here in lovely New England we are fortunate enough to get a little of everything.  One day it's high eighties and humid and the next it's fifties and raining.  But I am with John.


----------



## Waiting2goback

I guess I will eventually become Cinderella Castle.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How many races do you try to a run in a year? Do you have a list of must do's that you plan ahead of time or do you just find one to run when you feel you are ready?

ATTQOTD: I run races based on my training and most of those races are planned out at least 3 months in advance. I will run a shorter distance run from time to time that I find out about a week or two in advance, but havent done so lately.


----------



## Dis5150

beatlecat42 said:


> Baltimore 10-Miler (6/2/2018)  Oh, boy.  Apologies in advance for the length of this post!
> 
> I had...mixed feelings about this one.  This particular race is special to me (my first-ever medal!  First-ever "long" distance!  First-ever feelings of "OMG WHY DID I DO THIS HOW DUMB AM I?" etc.), and is definitely a challenge -- it starts and ends at Baltimore's Druid Hill Park, which, unsurprisingly, is on a hill.  So you start the course on a downhill, but then finish the last 1.5miles or so on an uphill.  Also some rolling hills between the park and the lake where you turn around, plus Baltimore being Baltimore, the streets are not so great.  But the challenge has always been exhilarating, and I've really felt a sense of accomplishment doing this one.
> 
> Anyway.  There were concerns the later part of the week about the forecasted thunderstorms, and a bit of panic about what would happen; the organizers were on top of things putting out their protocol for before the start, but less communicative about what they'd do if the storms rolled in during the race.  When picking up the bibs on Friday, I chatted with someone working with the company, who assured that they'd have people on course, including the pace/sag vehicles, ready to take care of everyone out there.  This is an important point that comes up later...but for now, that was reassuring (my sister and I have done this now for 3 consecutive years; the last two, we've been nicely "harassed" by the sag wagon, keeping pace with us and making sure we knew they were there if we needed anything.  So we were familiar with this part of things).
> 
> The race instructions ask you to park near the zoo, and either walk the mile to the start or take their shuttles.  Previous years, we had no problem getting to the parking, getting a spot, and taking the shuttle.  This year, I don't know if they had different people or what, but the people directing traffic/parking were NOT effective in the slightest.  It was absolute chaos.  Parking was completely all over the place (conservation groups are posting pictures and complaining on Facebook about drivers who took no concern of the area and were basically parking on top of trees, it was nuts) and poorly done.  We got on the shuttle, only to take forever getting down to the start because they hadn't closed the interior park roads and the bus couldn't navigate some of the curves.  Apparently we were lucky even to get on this one; later shuttles just gave up.  There are reports on Facebook of at least a couple dozen runners who waited in traffic for an hour to park and ended up starting quite late after the gun.
> 
> Going into the race, my sister, myself, and our friend were actually kind of hoping for a cancellation -- my foot is still not ok, my sister's knee is totally chewed up, and the two of them have massively awful allergies that have only been exacerbated by the rain lately.  When it was clear the race would go on as planned, we just decided to start and see what happened; I made my sister swear to tell me when her knee was bothering her, I didn't want either of us to push it, we'd just flag down the sag wagon and be done with it.  As much as we love the race, it's not worth risking our health for -- as it was, I had to force her to stop in the middle of the Baltimore half last fall when I realized that she was limping, that's how we finally found out what was going on with her knee.
> 
> Anyway.  So we started pleasantly enough; our friend is a runner, but decided to walk with us for the first 5k, which made the time pass fairly quickly.  After she decided to run on ahead, we walked with another woman for the next 5k, had some pleasant chatting during that time.  But around mile 6, after exiting the lake loop, I started getting some pains in my ankle radiating beyond where it had been sore before; my sister also confirmed that her knee was becoming a problem.  So we talked to a cop directing on the course, who said that there was no one around to pick us up (!!!).  And remember that sag wagon we've become so familiar with?  Nowhere in sight.  So we trudged on a bit, trying to figure out how to get back to the start without jeopardizing either of our joints. I texted our friend, who sent some cops on bikes back to look for us; never saw them.  Even the ambulance parked at mile 8 was abandoned (as were most of the water stops).  Around this time, my sister popped her kneecap back into place (ew) and decided we'd just finish and get right to the medic tent for some ice and pray that we didn't really hurt ourselves walking on our respective injuries.
> 
> A note about this race.  Aside from touting the difficulty of the last hill, the website loves to talk about how everyone gets a cooling towel and watermelon at the end.  Being back-of-the-packers, this has never been the case for us, even though we've finished within the time limit the last 2 years, but things were especially egregious this year.  June in Baltimore is hot and humid, and this year was no exception; I believe temps ended up in the high 80's, with nearly 90% humidity (although it felt like much worse at the time...), and little shade on the course outside of the park.  Our friend, who finished well within the time limit (I think 2hr20min, when the limit is 3hr), said they were already out of the cooling towels and watermelons when she finished.  Apparently a lot of mid-pack runners got the full back-of-the-pack experience, there was almost nothing left because earlier finishers and even staff (!!!) were coming back to grab everything.  I feel we can't quite complain about nothing at the finish this year, since we were technically outside the time limit, but yeah, it was bad.  But worse off, they started opening streets earlier this year, there's only one medic tent on course (at the farthest point from the start line), and several of the water stops were never fully staffed in the first place.  It was downright unsafe for at least the bottom third of finishers, especially with no sag wagon to be seen.
> 
> So we got to the finish, even with some people still behind us (!), just as things were being taken down.  Luckily our friend had snagged some ice and towels from the medic tent, and my sister sat and got her knee wrapped while I went to get our premiums (a shirt and a beach towel; this race always gives them out at the end, rather than bib pickup).  Hell, I even got myself a beer, since it was a wheat beer (woo-hoo!), and I felt like it was totally earned after a brutal experience.  We went and waited for the shuttle back to parking...which never came.  Even though their afterparty went on for another 2 hours.  So after a brutal 10 mile race, we then had to walk an unplanned additional mile uphill (!!!) to get the car.
> 
> I honestly don't know if I can justify signing up for this course again next year, which really makes me sad.  Again, I don't think we have too much room for complaints this year, since we were so much slower, but in general it feels like the organizers spent so much time worrying about the thunderstorms that never came, that they forgot how to properly run the race.  And being close to last to finish, it sucks when there is NOTHING left at the finish line (no gatorade, no chips/pretzels, nothing that had been there previously, other than a couple of granola bars and a banana) because race management was poor and/or early runners got greedy (this has happened each of the prior years, remember, even when we weren't outside the limit).  Compared to the races we've done in Lancaster, where they're supportive of *everyone* on the course, it just doesn't feel like it's worth our money -- we pay the same amount as the fast runners, but get nowhere near the same kind of treatment.
> 
> Like I said, some mixed feelings -- bummed about the overall poor quality of the race, as well as the slowness on our parts, but very proud that we still managed to finish, and haven't been hurting too much (yet...).
> 
> 
> 
> Despite how miserably hot and humid it can get around here, I never find myself wishing for the cold (had enough of that growing up in NYC/New England and going to college in Boston, which does have four seasons: fall, winter, second winter, and MOSQUITOES).  I do wish we could have the heat without so much of the humidity, however...



Wow, so sorry for your experience! I hope both of you are feeling better. Yeah, doing that race again would be a huge #NOPE if it was me.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Other than this year where I decided to do 5 marathons for my 50th birthday (which I am slightly regretting at the moment!), I usually just do races that look fun or are close to me. I will always include WDW Marathon weekend, (because Disney, duh!) and the Little Rock Marathon or Half because I have done it ever since I started running. But I usually plan for races, never just decide to do one.


----------



## Nole95

It was a nice 57 this morning when I went running.  Definitely cooler than normal for this time of year in Georgia.  Sure wish it would be that way for the Hotlanta Half on Sunday, but looking like no such luck.

I really don't like running in overly cold temps, but I hate the heat and humidity.  Give me temps in the 40s-50s to start the day, and I am good.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
As I am still finding my way with running I do not have year long goals or race planning.  I also am having a hard time as I no longer have a goal other than keep doing something.  I do not see myself signing up for a 5K unless it is a cause I champion or it starts right outside my door.   I am not ready (nor is my family ready) to jump to the half distance.  There are not so many races between 5K and half until fall, so I'm not sure what to do with myself now that I don't have a spreadsheet of runs to cross off.  Actually, I cannot even decide what a reasonable run distance is at this point.  I woke up to run at dawn and couldn't decide where to go, so I sat on the porch with coffee and watched the hawk take out the rabbits having breakfast.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many races do you try to a run in a year? Do you have a list of must do's that you plan ahead of time or do you just find one to run when you feel you are ready?


I plan my races in advance, and then I run them whether I'm properly trained or not. LOL. Like this weekend I am running a half-marathon that I registered for back in February but due to on again-off again back issues I am super undertrained for. But I trust my base. It won't be a PR but it won't be a DNF either.


----------



## ZellyB

I don't have a specific plan always for the number of races, but we seem to usually do 2-3 halfs and at least 1 if not 2 marathons.  With the exception of Dopey, we almost never run 5 or 10k races.  I'm not a fan of 5k races and there are very few 10k races locally.  Most are planned in advance although we just recently ran a half on a whim on short notice.


----------



## Bree

chuckille said:


> Thanks for the tip...but what I was hoping for is the AW show a minimum number of notifications, but the phone allow a bunch more. I would like for the AW to be the gatekeeper to show the most important things, such as phone calls/messages/emails from family members. But I still want the iPhone to show me the secondary notifications such as photo memories/reminders/sports scores so that when I open my phone up, I can still be notified of them. If I turn off "Show in history", it won't show up on the Garmin but it also doesn't show on the iPhone. Oh well!
> 
> BTW, how are you enjoying the VA3?



That's weird.  I still get notifications on my phone.  I don't have FB notify me on my watch, but I still get it on the phone.  I've got the Garmin 645 music.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many races do you try to a run in a year? Do you have a list of must do's that you plan ahead of time or do you just find one to run when you feel you are ready?


Living in the middle of nowhere, races are a production for me, most often involving travel and hotels. I try to pick a good spring and fall race, which has worked well. I am still deciding on my fall race- that darn marathon pot deadline throws a wrench in things!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many races do you try to a run in a year? Do you have a list of must do's that you plan ahead of time or do you just find one to run when you feel you are ready?



I try to run a few of my local favorites, mostly for the beer and food, and plan an "A" race or two as well. Given the uncertainty over where I'll be living later this fall, my calendar is currently empty except for Bike Around the Bay, a 175-mile ride around Galveston Bay. Possibilities right now are a 70.3 in Atlantic City or Waco (*cough* @Keels *cough*), Space Coast full, and/or Houston full. One of my friends is trying to talk me into signing up for a full IM in Cork, but holy cold water, Batman!


----------



## Chaitali

I generally try to have at least one half in the Spring and one in the Fall.  Last year it was two in each season.  And then I'll sprinkle in shorter races throughout the year.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many races do you try to a run in a year? Do you have a list of must do's that you plan ahead of time or do you just find one to run when you feel you are ready?


ATTQOTD: No particular number. WDW Marathon and The Artist Formerly Known as Star Wars Dark Side weekends are my must-dos, and thus far, W&D, too, but that may get the ax after this next one; we'll see. Locally, I did an inaugural race last year that was fabulous, so I'll be back for it this year and probably for years to come. And I throw in another local race weekend occasionally. 



TheHamm said:


> ATTQOTD:
> As I am still finding my way with running I do not have year long goals or race planning.  I also am having a hard time as I no longer have a goal other than keep doing something.  I do not see myself signing up for a 5K unless it is a cause I champion or it starts right outside my door.   I am not ready (nor is my family ready) to jump to the half distance.  There are not so many races between 5K and half until fall, so I'm not sure what to do with myself now that I don't have a spreadsheet of runs to cross off.  Actually, I cannot even decide what a reasonable run distance is at this point.  I woke up to run at dawn and couldn't decide where to go, so I sat on the porch with coffee and watched the hawk take out the rabbits having breakfast.


If it helps... Summer is my off-season: no races because it's hot as Hades here in FL. So I don't have any particular goals, other than maintaining a base level of running fitness and just enjoying the ride. But I still use a calendar and set up each month with planned workouts. Its no big deal if I skip some, but it still feels good to check things off as I do them!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many races do you try to a run in a year? Do you have a list of must do's that you plan ahead of time or do you just find one to run when you feel you are ready?



I run between 20 and 30 I would guess if I take into account all races.  I have a database at home I can run a quick query on later to get the exact count by year.  I have only one "must do" really and the rest are "really want to do".  I don't rearrange life around them but if I am not otherwise busy I do it and I try not to schedule optional events for that morning.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I don't have a set number of races I want to do each year.  I have done 8 halfs in the last 8 months, and 3 were last minute sign-ups.  The others were either rD or around a race DH was doing.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: Too many, and more get added to the list every day.  I maaaaayyy have a race problem, lol.

Editted to add: For example, this year I have already run 7 fulls (three more scheduled for 2018) and 9 halfs (10 more scheduled).  I need racers anonymous.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many races do you try to a run in a year? Do you have a list of must do's that you plan ahead of time or do you just find one to run when you feel you are ready?



I don't have a set number of races that I run in a year, but I do take a structured approach to race selection.  In the fall or early winter, I select goal races for the spring and fall of the next year.  Once I have those goal races established, I set up my training plan for the year.  Once I have the training plan laid out, I look for weekends in the training where I'm scheduled to run 11-14 miles and see if there are any convenient half marathons that I could run as training runs that weekend.  If the training plans and the exact dates of half marathons I'm interested in don't line up precisely, I'll sometimes adjust my training to allow me to run the race, if I'm interested enough.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I'm still new to running so I don't have any mainstay races yet.  Last year since everything was so new I basically ran everything I could sign up for, including 3 HMs (including Wine & Dine) and a bunch of 5-Ks/10-Ks.  This year I'm focused on my first Marathon, which will actually be NEXT year (in January).  I did add a 10-K in September to see where I am training-wise and I have HMs in October and November that I basically signed up for to use as training runs.  I won't be doing any Disney runs this year, but I would like to make them a regular thing in the future.  I'm hoping in 2020 to be completing my first Dopey but we'll see!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

*ATTQOTD:*

Must Dos:
Memorial Day 5K/10K in Punta Gorda, FL 
Star Warks Dark Side Race Weekend
Wine & Dine Weekend

Possibility:
Princess Weekend
Marathon Weekend

The possibility ones depend on the other vacations planned for the year.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: It really depends on what my goals for the year are. My first few years of running I only did races I really liked, so I only did a few. This year I'm doing a guaranteed entry program for next year's NYC marathon, so that requires me to do more races (9 nyrr races). I really dont have a set number of races I want to run, I just think up my goals for the year, find races that will help me reach that goal, and then add in the occasional other race that I think I'll enjoy.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many races do you try to a run in a year? Do you have a list of must do's that you plan ahead of time or do you just find one to run when you feel you are ready?


Well usually at least one. It’s been Dopey the last two years. This year will probably be the most I’ve ever run. 

I usually plan around Disney races and maybe one local race.


----------



## TCB in FLA

beatlecat42 said:


> Baltimore 10-Miler (6/2/2018)  Oh, boy.  Apologies in advance for the length of this post!
> 
> I had...mixed feelings about this one.  This particular race is special to me (my first-ever medal!  First-ever "long" distance!  First-ever feelings of "OMG WHY DID I DO THIS HOW DUMB AM I?" etc.), and is definitely a challenge -- it starts and ends at Baltimore's Druid Hill Park, which, unsurprisingly, is on a hill.  So you start the course on a downhill, but then finish the last 1.5miles or so on an uphill.  Also some rolling hills between the park and the lake where you turn around, plus Baltimore being Baltimore, the streets are not so great.  But the challenge has always been exhilarating, and I've really felt a sense of accomplishment doing this one.
> 
> Anyway.  There were concerns the later part of the week about the forecasted thunderstorms, and a bit of panic about what would happen; the organizers were on top of things putting out their protocol for before the start, but less communicative about what they'd do if the storms rolled in during the race.  When picking up the bibs on Friday, I chatted with someone working with the company, who assured that they'd have people on course, including the pace/sag vehicles, ready to take care of everyone out there.  This is an important point that comes up later...but for now, that was reassuring (my sister and I have done this now for 3 consecutive years; the last two, we've been nicely "harassed" by the sag wagon, keeping pace with us and making sure we knew they were there if we needed anything.  So we were familiar with this part of things).
> 
> The race instructions ask you to park near the zoo, and either walk the mile to the start or take their shuttles.  Previous years, we had no problem getting to the parking, getting a spot, and taking the shuttle.  This year, I don't know if they had different people or what, but the people directing traffic/parking were NOT effective in the slightest.  It was absolute chaos.  Parking was completely all over the place (conservation groups are posting pictures and complaining on Facebook about drivers who took no concern of the area and were basically parking on top of trees, it was nuts) and poorly done.  We got on the shuttle, only to take forever getting down to the start because they hadn't closed the interior park roads and the bus couldn't navigate some of the curves.  Apparently we were lucky even to get on this one; later shuttles just gave up.  There are reports on Facebook of at least a couple dozen runners who waited in traffic for an hour to park and ended up starting quite late after the gun.
> 
> Going into the race, my sister, myself, and our friend were actually kind of hoping for a cancellation -- my foot is still not ok, my sister's knee is totally chewed up, and the two of them have massively awful allergies that have only been exacerbated by the rain lately.  When it was clear the race would go on as planned, we just decided to start and see what happened; I made my sister swear to tell me when her knee was bothering her, I didn't want either of us to push it, we'd just flag down the sag wagon and be done with it.  As much as we love the race, it's not worth risking our health for -- as it was, I had to force her to stop in the middle of the Baltimore half last fall when I realized that she was limping, that's how we finally found out what was going on with her knee.
> 
> Anyway.  So we started pleasantly enough; our friend is a runner, but decided to walk with us for the first 5k, which made the time pass fairly quickly.  After she decided to run on ahead, we walked with another woman for the next 5k, had some pleasant chatting during that time.  But around mile 6, after exiting the lake loop, I started getting some pains in my ankle radiating beyond where it had been sore before; my sister also confirmed that her knee was becoming a problem.  So we talked to a cop directing on the course, who said that there was no one around to pick us up (!!!).  And remember that sag wagon we've become so familiar with?  Nowhere in sight.  So we trudged on a bit, trying to figure out how to get back to the start without jeopardizing either of our joints. I texted our friend, who sent some cops on bikes back to look for us; never saw them.  Even the ambulance parked at mile 8 was abandoned (as were most of the water stops).  Around this time, my sister popped her kneecap back into place (ew) and decided we'd just finish and get right to the medic tent for some ice and pray that we didn't really hurt ourselves walking on our respective injuries.
> 
> A note about this race.  Aside from touting the difficulty of the last hill, the website loves to talk about how everyone gets a cooling towel and watermelon at the end.  Being back-of-the-packers, this has never been the case for us, even though we've finished within the time limit the last 2 years, but things were especially egregious this year.  June in Baltimore is hot and humid, and this year was no exception; I believe temps ended up in the high 80's, with nearly 90% humidity (although it felt like much worse at the time...), and little shade on the course outside of the park.  Our friend, who finished well within the time limit (I think 2hr20min, when the limit is 3hr), said they were already out of the cooling towels and watermelons when she finished.  Apparently a lot of mid-pack runners got the full back-of-the-pack experience, there was almost nothing left because earlier finishers and even staff (!!!) were coming back to grab everything.  I feel we can't quite complain about nothing at the finish this year, since we were technically outside the time limit, but yeah, it was bad.  But worse off, they started opening streets earlier this year, there's only one medic tent on course (at the farthest point from the start line), and several of the water stops were never fully staffed in the first place.  It was downright unsafe for at least the bottom third of finishers, especially with no sag wagon to be seen.
> 
> So we got to the finish, even with some people still behind us (!), just as things were being taken down.  Luckily our friend had snagged some ice and towels from the medic tent, and my sister sat and got her knee wrapped while I went to get our premiums (a shirt and a beach towel; this race always gives them out at the end, rather than bib pickup).  Hell, I even got myself a beer, since it was a wheat beer (woo-hoo!), and I felt like it was totally earned after a brutal experience.  We went and waited for the shuttle back to parking...which never came.  Even though their afterparty went on for another 2 hours.  So after a brutal 10 mile race, we then had to walk an unplanned additional mile uphill (!!!) to get the car.
> 
> I honestly don't know if I can justify signing up for this course again next year, which really makes me sad.  Again, I don't think we have too much room for complaints this year, since we were so much slower, but in general it feels like the organizers spent so much time worrying about the thunderstorms that never came, that they forgot how to properly run the race.  And being close to last to finish, it sucks when there is NOTHING left at the finish line (no gatorade, no chips/pretzels, nothing that had been there previously, other than a couple of granola bars and a banana) because race management was poor and/or early runners got greedy (this has happened each of the prior years, remember, even when we weren't outside the limit).  Compared to the races we've done in Lancaster, where they're supportive of *everyone* on the course, it just doesn't feel like it's worth our money -- we pay the same amount as the fast runners, but get nowhere near the same kind of treatment.
> 
> Like I said, some mixed feelings -- bummed about the overall poor quality of the race, as well as the slowness on our parts, but very proud that we still managed to finish, and haven't been hurting too much (yet...).
> 
> 
> 
> Despite how miserably hot and humid it can get around here, I never find myself wishing for the cold (had enough of that growing up in NYC/New England and going to college in Boston, which does have four seasons: fall, winter, second winter, and MOSQUITOES).  I do wish we could have the heat without so much of the humidity, however...


Okay, that race sounded awful! 
My DS 17 used to have a kneecap that would pop out (initially a basketball injury, then again at soccer and more basketball). PT wasn’t enough, so he had MPFL surgery on that knee about 3.5 yrs ago and absolutely no problem since. Recovery was about 3-4 months. Not sure if that’s an option for your sister.


----------



## Jules76126

I can probably answer this question better once I have actually run a race


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: for the past five years, I’ve done one big Disney race weekend, a big local event (usually the Biltmore ones), a short getaway half with friends, filling in times with local events. I do better having something specific to train for. I’m a bit lost at the moment without anything but a 4.5 miler in July on the calendar and uncertainty about doing Dopey 2019.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: last year was 1, this year at least 2 and probably about 4. We will see. I like fun races because I dont see myself as a serious runner, I just like to run.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: WAYYYYY too many. This year my goal is to run 12 half marathons, and after the HOTlanta Half this weekend I will be halfway there. The last two years I have done Run Across Georgia and I've ran the Soldier Half Marathon in Columbus and the Finish on the 50 Half Marathon in Auburn for the past three years. I normally have done one runDisney race every year, but this year I am doing three (Marathon Weekend, Princess and Wine and Dine). I probably put way too much on my plate for this year, but we are hoping to start a family soon so I wanted to run as many as possible before I am out of commission. LOL.


----------



## sylkai

Last year was my first year running races, minus the one I did so I had proof of time for the Light Side Half in January. I ended up doing 6 halfs and a few shorter races, some virtual.

I've moderated a bit this year with the training plans I've put together for Dopey; I have one half in August that's a goal race and then a 5k/half combo in October that I've already paid for so I'm running that, but that's it for the rest of the year because eyes on the prize.  (Well, and at least one virtual race.)


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOTD: I'm really just beginning, but I did have a stint a couple years back where I went nuts and ran a ton of 5Ks over a summer or two even though I hadn't trained at all. The good thing about that is that I got a decent feel for what local races I like. I plan to run a 5K later this year (theoretically I should be ready by August, but we'll see), and I'd normally plan on the local Thanksgiving run since it's on a good trail and was well-organized. I'll be in France over Thanksgiving this year, though, so Idk. I'll have to hunt something else down, I guess, to get that 5K in before winter. In early spring there's the Ice Breaker here in town, and in early summer I like the Governor's Cup down in Helena. So that's at least two local races I'll probably run regularly, and a third I'll do if I can deal with the logistics of going out of town.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Since 2014, I was a one Disney race weekend a year kind of runner. This will be my first year of not running a Disney event!  So instead, I have been focusing on new races and local races. I have a bucket list of races I want to do and I'll just start checking those off one by one.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many races do you try to a run in a year? Do you have a list of must do's that you plan ahead of time or do you just find one to run when you feel you are ready?



I don't really have goal races or anything - just what appeals to me. My schedule is always fluid until about six weeks out, with a few exceptions. Locally, I try to run at least one race a year with each of the major running clubs - Cox Racing (I always do the 10K at Thanksgiving, and this year I'm doing the Hell's Half Acre 25K) and Social Running (I've done the Mimosa Run, the Wine Down Relay and this year, I'm doing the National Run Day run tomorrow night and a Foodie 5K in July). I usually do at least one race during Cowtown Weekend - this was the first year I missed out on that, for obvious reasons.

For RunDisney, it was always Disneyland Half and Marathon Weekend.



FFigawi said:


> I try to run a few of my local favorites, mostly for the beer and food, and plan an "A" race or two as well. Given the uncertainty over where I'll be living later this fall, my calendar is currently empty except for Bike Around the Bay, a 175-mile ride around Galveston Bay. Possibilities right now are a 70.3 in Atlantic City or Waco (*cough* @Keels *cough*), Space Coast full, and/or Houston full. One of my friends is trying to talk me into signing up for a full IM in Cork, but holy cold water, Batman!



UGH CAN I AT LEAST GET THROUGH A DECENT RIDE BEFORE I COMMIT TO COMMITTING TO WACO?!?


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many races do you try to a run in a year? Do you have a list of must do's that you plan ahead of time or do you just find one to run when you feel you are ready?



I try to run as many as I possibly can.  Living in the Washington DC metro area, there are a TON of races within driving distance, everything from 5Ks to 50 milers, so I have plenty of selection.  Around here, it's quite possible to do a race every weekend within a short driving distance yearround, and even double-up most weekends.  I run as many as I can. 

Must do races:
Richmond Marathon - I've done this one 6 times so far.  It's my first full, my first BQ, and my fastest full.  Plus, every few years, it's on my birthday!  Great, great race I do every year. 
Boston - because it's Boston.  If I've got a BQ, I'm going! 
Various Disney races - these are always great fun, so I try to do at least one a year.  



tigger536 said:


> ATTQOTD: Too many, and more get added to the list every day.  I maaaaayyy have a race problem, lol.
> 
> Editted to add: For example, this year I have already run 7 fulls (three more scheduled for 2018) and 9 halfs (10 more scheduled).  I need racers anonymous.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> UGH CAN I AT LEAST GET THROUGH A DECENT RIDE BEFORE I COMMIT TO COMMITTING TO WACO?!?



I guess...



BikeFan said:


> Must do races:
> Richmond Marathon - I've done this one 6 times so far.  It's my first full, my first BQ, and my fastest full.  Plus, every few years, it's on my birthday!  Great, great race



Richmond was my first full too! Great race!


----------



## cavepig

I have no set number of races or plans, it just kind of happens, this year I'll have a whole whopping 3 (2 marathons & a half).  I do like to get at least one Disney race/weekend in a year.  



run.minnie.miles said:


> Living in the middle of nowhere, races are a production for me, most often involving travel and hotels. I try to pick a good spring and fall race, which has worked well. I am still deciding on my fall race- that darn marathon pot deadline throws a wrench in things!


Do the Omaha half, it's pretty flat!  I'm predicting cool perfect weather too because I want that


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> Richmond was my first full too! Great race!



Cool!  Which year?  I first ran it in 2012, and got my first BQ there in 2013, the year a huge rain shower hit right before the start.  It was a miserable start but the weather cleared up by the finish.  If they schedule it for the usual weekend in 2019, it'll be on my 50th birthday.  I'm definitely in for that!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many races do you try to a run in a year? Do you have a list of must do's that you plan ahead of time or do you just find one to run when you feel you are ready?


ATTQOTD: I don't really have a set number. RunDisney has been the latest obsession and I have run a few local races for POT that I enjoyed and may do again next year.  And there are others in my search that also seemed interesting I may want to try.  The only non Disney race I really want to do every year but I always seem to be unavailable, including this year, is the Hartford Half Marathon. The course runs right by my street.


----------



## roxymama

Hi All, I'm still here.  I'm still running (running tonight in fact) just been busy busy busy busy AGAIN!

ATTQOTD: My first year running I did a 5k per month to keep me going.  Every time I was done with a race I'd add another on.  I definitely have switched gears from quantity to quality these days.  And now I just target a handful of races per year and then sprinkle in a few that look good as they come up.  The longer the distances I try for, the less total races I run.  I tend to have one or two winter small races, the Shamrock Shuffle 8k, a longer race in the spring, random "not for time" races in the summer (like rock n roll) and then a big fall race or two, and the hot chocolate 15k to end my season. That seems to be my pattern now.

And 2018 I have no rundisney planned...waaaaaahhhh.


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> And 2018 I have no rundisney planned...waaaaaahhhh.



But only a few short days after 2018 ends, you'll be heading down to WDW for Dopey.


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> But only a few short days after 2018 ends, you'll be heading down to WDW for Dopey.



Why do I tee these up for you???  I have to be more careful next time in my thread answering!!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> Do the Omaha half, it's pretty flat! I'm predicting cool perfect weather too because I want that


This is a top contender for sure! I also think the State Fair races sound fun, but I'm worried it'll be too hot at the end of August.
Also... after running a few huge hills last week in Omaha while we were at the hospital, I am not convinced it'll be a flat course!
I really want to run the Good Life Halfsy again, but it's after the POT deadline, so I might just do it as a training run.


----------



## DIS-OH

Coming to you live from Typhoon Lagoon today!


Does anyone know the distance covered in one lap of the lazy river?  And can I count those miles in my monthly total?


----------



## PCFriar80

DIS-OH said:


> Coming to you live from Tuphoon Lagoon today!
> 
> 
> Dies anyone know the distance cover in one lap of the lazy river?  And can I couldn’t those miles in my monthly total?



Castaway Creek is 2100 feet long or .64 KM.  Those are my kinda of laps!  Wish they had more water stands though.......


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: How many races?

I don't have a set amount of races I sign up for each year.   Typically do them in the Spring and Fall.    I did 10 last year, 4 in 2016, and 18 races in 2015.
I lean towards races I haven't done before or a runner-friendly course or an event that a group of family or friends will join in the fun.
If I am signed up for a marathon I try to schedule a half 3-6 weeks before the marathon to use as a long run and a way to check my race pace.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Short answer: so many, I may have a problem too! Long answer: I usually have 1 or 2 goal races each year. I sometimes have a Disney or destination race. I have at least 5 local race favorites. Then there are the races my friends talk me into running, and the races I run just for the bling or bonus bling. Also, if there’s a race that fits nicely in my training plan, I will sign up because I figure if I’m running that mileage anyway, I might as well get a medal for it. And lastly, sometimes a new race just sounds like fun, which reminds me - @LSUlakes I have a couple races to add:

Aug 12 - michigandergirl - Go Rogue Run 3.5 mi/Kayak 3.5 mi - NG

Nov 10 - michigandergirl - Dirty Duel trail race (3.1 or 3.6 mi) - NG


----------



## Slogger

Run and Ride 5k-June 2nd- recap

Group of us from work decided to sign up for the Run and Ride 5k last weekend.   The event is held over two days at Kings Dominion amusement park in Doswell, Virginia (outside of Richmond) and part of 4 running events held over the weekend.   They have a 1 mile run, 5k, quarter marathon, and half marathon.   One fee gets you entry to the race, a hat, a finisher medal, admission to the park, and free parking.   Pretty good value.

Same day packet pickup was convenient.   Pre race music, a pep band and photo ops with Charlie Brown and Snoopy were offered.
Race started in the parking lot but the rest of the run was entirely in the park.   Ran by the new roller coaster "Twisted Timbers" that opened this Spring and into a Jurassic World looking section of the park with lots of life size dinos on both sides of the path.   One water stop and outside the gates to the finish line.
Course distances seemed off....their 3 mile marker only registered 2.62 miles on my GPS and the last 1/10 of mile was nearly 3/10 of a mile.

Weather was warm, overcast and humid but nice breeze and the rains held off until later in the afternoon.

We rode rollercoasters most of the afternoon and had a great time.
They have similar events at other parks in the U.S.

This was strictly a fun run with co-workers, no time goal for this one.


----------



## sylkai

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: Short answer: so many, I may have a problem too! Long answer: I usually have 1 or 2 goal races each year. I sometimes have a Disney or destination race. I have at least 5 local race favorites. Then there are the races my friends talk me into running, and *the races I run just for the bling or bonus bling.* Also, if there’s a race that fits nicely in my training plan, I will sign up because I figure if I’m running that mileage anyway, I might as well get a medal for it. And lastly, sometimes a new race just sounds like fun, which reminds me - @LSUlakes I have a couple races to add:
> 
> Aug 12 - michigandergirl - Go Rogue Run 3.5 mi/Kayak 3.5 mi - NG
> 
> Nov 10 - michigandergirl - Dirty Duel trail race (3.1 or 3.6 mi) - NG


I too am guilty of this. Running for bling is a real thing.

(I may have done the Kessel Run Challenge because that is the most awesome medal ever.)


----------



## FFigawi

BikeFan said:


> Cool!  Which year?  I first ran it in 2012, and got my first BQ there in 2013, the year a huge rain shower hit right before the start.  It was a miserable start but the weather cleared up by the finish.  If they schedule it for the usual weekend in 2019, it'll be on my 50th birthday.  I'm definitely in for that!



2005, a year with perfect weather and running conditions. I need to get back there and run it again one of these years.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I haven't run many races outside of Disney, but looking to change it up next year after Dopey.  Soccer cuts into our weekends from August-November and January-May so I'll have to find some local races to squeeze in.


----------



## Capang

I bit the bullet and went and got fitted for shoes today. The good news is I now have running shoes that properly fit my feet. The bad news is I ran out of money for sunglasses. And a few other things. At least until next paycheck.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> This is a top contender for sure! I also think the State Fair races sound fun, but I'm worried it'll be too hot at the end of August.
> Also... after running a few huge hills last week in Omaha while we were at the hospital, I am not convinced it'll be a flat course!
> I really want to run the Good Life Halfsy again, but it's after the POT deadline, so I might just do it as a training run.


Yeah, the city really isn't that flat in most places.  The half says "The Run has a total ascent of 160.74 ft"  Apparently, the full has "a total ascent of 618.11 ft"  So, it is funny they say flat and fast, but I don't remember any hills being terrible, but yeah not flat at all.  I was looking at the State fair one out of curiosity and yeah who knows on weather around here, but that one would be flatter I think.


----------



## camaker

I was so distressed by the race conditions this weekend, I was forced to go online and register for a new one.  @LSUlakes could you please add the following race for me?

Dec 15 - camaker - Seashore Nature Trail 50k - (Goal:  Finish)

This will be my first ultra since I had to cancel my spring race due to injury.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## michigandergirl

sylkai said:


> I too am guilty of this. Running for bling is a real thing.
> 
> (I may have done the Kessel Run Challenge because that is the most awesome medal ever.)



Agree, that medal is amazing and if things go according to plan, I hope to have it in my possession next year!


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> 2005, a year with perfect weather and running conditions. I need to get back there and run it again one of these years.



Ah, a few years back.  I think they've changed the course some since then.  Did they still have the huge downhill finish in 2005?  That's got to be my fastest final .2 ever!  

And yes, you should come back and run it!  I'll most likely be there!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

roxymama said:


> And 2018 I have no rundisney planned...waaaaaahhhh.


Famous last words.  As it became increasingly likely that Star Wars 2018 Light Side would be canceled, I contemplated signing up for 2017 Avengers as a way to say goodbye.  I rejected that idea because part of me wanted to "retire" from races by having a Star Wars race be my last one.  Then one day I hatched a plan to run Avengers on just 3 weeks training.  And before my final long training run for Avengers had even taken place, I was signed up for 2018 Dark Side.  Now I have a room reservation that would allow me to run 2019 Dopey.  And this after years of saying I would probably never run a full.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> Then one day I hatched a plan to run Avengers on just 3 weeks training.


I signed up for Avengers 2 days before the Half. Haha.


----------



## MarBee

So I’m registering next week on June 12th to do the Princess 5k.  I’ve never registered for a Disney race- or any race at all for that matter.  What do I need to know?  Do they sell out quick?  Do I need anything besides a credit card?  Do I need a room reservation first? How much is the race?
Any info, tips, instructions, etc. are welcome!
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Keels

MarBee said:


> So I’m registering next week on June 12th to do the Princess 5k.  I’ve never registered for a Disney race- or any race at all for that matter.  What do I need to know?  Do they sell out quick?  Do I need anything besides a credit card?  Do I need a room reservation first? How much is the race?
> Any info, tips, instructions, etc. are welcome!
> Thank you in advance!



Princess Weekend doesn't go on sale until August.

I suggest bookmarking this page: https://www.rundisney.com/princess-half-marathon/
And reading through it to familiarize yourself with everything.

The 5K will sell out very quickly, almost immediately.


----------



## apdebord

camaker said:


> I was so distressed by the race conditions this weekend, I was forced to go online and register for a new one.  @LSUlakes could you please add the following race for me?
> 
> Dec 15 - camaker - Seashore Nature Trail 50k - (Goal:  Finish)
> 
> This will be my first ultra since I had to cancel my spring race due to injury.  Fingers crossed!




You and my husband seem to have the same taste in races! This will be his 5th year running Seashore, he loves it. Definitely a local favorite. I’ll only be there for drop-off and pick-up. 

And then if you want even more fun, there’s the Surf-n-Santa 5 Miler at the oceanfront later in the afternoon! 

Feel free to PM me if you want any hotel or restaurant recommendations.


----------



## MarBee

Keels said:


> Princess Weekend doesn't go on sale until August.
> 
> I suggest bookmarking this page: https://www.rundisney.com/princess-half-marathon/
> And reading through it to familiarize yourself with everything.
> 
> The 5K will sell out very quickly, almost immediately.


Thank you! Idk why I had June 11th marked on my calendar.
Since I am an annual passholder, it looks like I can register early on August 2nd.  Am I correct?  Will it sell out right away then?


----------



## SarahDisney

MarBee said:


> Thank you! Idk why I had June 11th marked on my calendar.



That was probably the original registration date ... they announced in April that they would be delaying registration, and announced the new registration dates late last week. So you're just a little behind the times 



MarBee said:


> Since I am an annual passholder, it looks like I can register early on August 2nd. Am I correct? Will it sell out right away then?



There are a limited number of spaces available for early registration, so it could sell out quickly. The good news, if you miss out on early registration, you can try again with general registration ... but again, it could sell out very quickly. Princess tends to be a popular weekend.

You may want to check out the 2019 Princess Half Marathon Weekend thread, where you can find lots of information relating to the weekend and chat with some other DISers who are planning to run that weekend.


----------



## Keels

MarBee said:


> Thank you! Idk why I had June 11th marked on my calendar.
> Since I am an annual passholder, it looks like I can register early on August 2nd.  Am I correct?  Will it sell out right away then?





SarahDisney said:


> That was probably the original registration date ... they announced in April that they would be delaying registration, and announced the new registration dates late last week. So you're just a little behind the times
> 
> 
> 
> There are a limited number of spaces available for early registration, so it could sell out quickly. The good news, if you miss out on early registration, you can try again with general registration ... but again, it could sell out very quickly. Princess tends to be a popular weekend.
> 
> You may want to check out the 2019 Princess Half Marathon Weekend thread, where you can find lots of information relating to the weekend and chat with some other DISers who are planning to run that weekend.



Yeah, AP registration for Princess will likely sell out across the board within 30 minutes or so. It's the one race weekend (Marathon is the other - for the most part) where registrations across the board sell out almost instantaneously, especially the races with smaller fields like the 5K and 10K. 

If you need a hotel room, many TAs are able to guarantee you a bib with a two-night hotel stay. They can waive the ticket requirement if you have an AP, if registration is a concern for you.


----------



## beatlecat42

SarahDisney said:


> My cousin does a lot of races in the baltimore area, so sometimes I'll see stuff about those races pop up on my Facebook news feed if he likes or comments on them. I saw a post about one of the groups who was supposed to man a water stop at this race not showing up, and then I looked at the comments on the post... yikes. Between what I saw on that Facebook post and your report, it definitely sounds like a bit of a nightmare. I definitely understand not wanting to sign up for it again.
> Congrats on finishing!



Thanks!  Yeah, I can't fault the organizers for a volunteer group no-show, but that was only one of many other problems...(also, given the cluster of issues present, the conspiracy theorist in me is wondering if there really was a no-show, or whether they even had anyone there in the first place, since another volunteer mentioned that the woman trying to run the stop single-handed had only volunteered the evening before)



Dis5150 said:


> Wow, so sorry for your experience! I hope both of you are feeling better. Yeah, doing that race again would be a huge #NOPE if it was me.



Thank you!



TCB in FLA said:


> Okay, that race sounded awful!
> My DS 17 used to have a kneecap that would pop out (initially a basketball injury, then again at soccer and more basketball). PT wasn’t enough, so he had MPFL surgery on that knee about 3.5 yrs ago and absolutely no problem since. Recovery was about 3-4 months. Not sure if that’s an option for your sister.



Thanks for the info -- it's a weird injury she's got, both her menisci are torn, the patella gets out of alignment, and she's hyper flexible to begin with, which limits the efficacy of the PT (the doc first reading her x-rays asked her flat-out whether she'd been kneecapped, that's how extensive the damage apparently was).  Will definitely look into that option!




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many races do you try to a run in a year? Do you have a list of must do's that you plan ahead of time or do you just find one to run when you feel you are ready?



Eh, it's a bit haphazard.  First look at which races are available, then which ones we can do within the time limit, then which ones we really want to do, then which ones we can afford...other than the process, there's not much rhyme or reason to how we plan it out, just "hey, that one looks neat!"


----------



## TheHamm

PrincessV said:


> But I still use a calendar and set up each month with planned workouts. Its no big deal if I skip some, but it still feels good to check things off as I do them!



I think my block is that I have no idea what to put on a calendar.  So perhaps I ask here?!

I have a question for all wise and/or opinionated runners:  I spent some time on a training plan that someone gave me, that I mostly understand.  That plan got me to my target 10K of less than 1:15 by running 3-4x per week, maxing one at total time 45 min on ground of my choice, one total time 45 minutes with hills (TBH, this is the one that got dropped when life said no time to run), one total distance of 3 miles, and a long run that maxed at 6.5 miles.  I would like to stay where I am fitness wise, but perhaps get a bit faster, I do not have any more races scheduled (working on that).  Do I just keep repeating that end of training schedule or is there something else I should consider?  I'm not sure I can carve out time for 6.5 miles every week unless I get faster, nor am I sure I should be doing that.  I am terrible at a constant pace, but do not know how to improve that other than treadmill, which I do not want to deal with unless weather is poor.


----------



## BikeFan

FYI, today is Global Running Day.  In honor of that, a lot of races are offering discount codes for registration, so if there's a race you're thinking of doing, check out their website/Facebook/Twitter to see if you can save some $$ by registering today.  I've already gotten an email from the Rock and Roll race series that all of their events are on sale, and I'm sure we'll see more discounts on races and/or running gear throughout the day.


----------



## Sailormoon2

DIS-OH said:


> Coming to you live from Typhoon Lagoon today!


FUN!! I love TL.

@LSUlakes I am running the Diva's Half-Marathon this Sunday (June 10th) Expected finish time is 2:15. I absolutely promise to give you the accurate finishing time upon completion


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is something odd you had to do while out on a run? Can be anything from bathroom related to stopping your run and having a random drink at a bar with a friend.

ATTQOTD: A few summers ago I went out for a run and did not think I needed to bring water. Well it was much warmer than I was prepared for and I was struggling, but a good ways away from home. The water source I would normally go to was not working. I saw a lady watering her plants in her front yard and asked if I could drink some water and hose myself down to cool down some. She got a good laugh but was happy to help me out. I learned to bring water with me on runs after that regardless how I felt on summer runs from that day forward.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

06 - MissLiss279 - The Big Run 5k (NG / N/A)
09 - michigandergirl - Brian Diemer 5K (NG / N/A)
10 - Ksellers88 - HOTlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - Nole95 - HOTlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - Disney at Heart - Echo Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - huggybuff - Gold Country Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - Disney at Heart - Remarkable River Series 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)
10 - Sailormoon2 - Diva's Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this week with your races! If you would like to make a change or if someone would like to add their race to the list, just let me know. Hope yall have a great race and we look forward to hearing about how the races goes!


----------



## Sanchez

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something odd you had to do while out on a run? Can be anything from bathroom related to stopping your run and having a random drink at a bar with a friend.



We were in Manhattan last week and I went out for an easy run on Saturday. Near the end I came upon a large church on 50th street where a significant number of graduates were lined up around the block. I slowed down and near the end of the line a group (gaggle? pack? flock?) of nuns were exiting the church, crossing the sidewalk in front of me and getting into a minivan. I stopped to let them cross and was asked by one about my Citadel shirt. After a brief discussion I moved on.

So the answer is that my run was temporarily delayed due to a nun crossing. The benefit was that I had a nice, if brief conversation, and I learned the answer to a long disputed issue. How many nuns can fit in a minivan? The answer, apparently, is seven.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: Does riding Tower of Terror count?  And I got the strangest looks from people, too. Really? You didn't notice the several thousand people running through the park today? Otherwise, no good stories.

And for I think the third year in a row, National Running Day falls on my off day!


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> I think my block is that I have no idea what to put on a calendar.  So perhaps I ask here?!


Personally, I just maintain the same cycle I use during race season, only I don't build mileage. For me, that's 2 mid-week short-ish runs, one speed or hill run, 2 cross-training days, 1 long run, 1 rest day. I print out a blank monthly calendar and populate it with my planned workouts. That's it, nothing fancy or complicated!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something odd you had to do while out on a run? Can be anything from bathroom related to stopping your run and having a random drink at a bar with a friend.


ATTQOTD: I'm going to out myself to anyone who knows me in social media here ... Lately, I've been stopping to say "hello" to my new "friend": a very small Cottonmouth. He hangs out in the same spot on a boardwalk at a local nature preserve and, um, we've bonded, lol?! 
Other that that, the only odd thing I can think of was that time I needed to drop off a package at a UPS store, which was 2 miles form home, so I ran with it, dropped it off, then ran back home.


----------



## PrincessV

Chasing Dopey said:


> And for I think the third year in a row, National Running Day falls on my off day!


I'm glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## SarahDisney

Sanchez said:


> We were in Manhattan last week and I went out for an easy run on Saturday. Near the end I came upon a large church on 50th street where a significant number of graduates were lined up around the block. I slowed down and near the end of the line a group (gaggle? pack? flock?) of nuns were exiting the church, crossing the sidewalk in front of me and getting into a minivan. I stopped to let them cross and was asked by one about my Citadel shirt. After a brief discussion I moved on.



And that's how we know you were there as a tourist. A New Yorker would have run through the nuns (possibly while muttering something obscene, depending on the level of New Yorker). 



Chasing Dopey said:


> And for I think the third year in a row, National Running Day falls on my off day!



Happened to me twice, so I feel your pain. This year I actually ran.

ATTQOTD: Nothing odd ever happens on my runs. I'm boring. 
Although I did learn during a run that my friend knows where all the bathrooms are in Central Park. Not a bad piece of knowledge to have.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: A month or two ago I had to rescue a dog in my neighborhood during my lunch break run. I made it .1 down my street and saw him. He came right to me, so instead of running, I hung out with him in the backyard. Luckily he had a collar on and his owner got him shortly after. 

I signed up for a race last minute: Dash for the Donuts Five-O 5K for this Saturday. One thing I wanted to do this year is to race a 5K and it’s finally happening! It’s a fundraiser for training for our local police department. Donuts are provided by Krispy Kreme, not my favorite but I think I can get over it for a little bit.


----------



## TheHamm

SarahDisney said:


> Although I did learn during a run that my friend knows where all the bathrooms are in Central Park. Not a bad piece of knowledge to have.


I figured that out when we were in town and my 3 year old decided in the park that diapers were gross and we were done.  We visited 7 below 79th street over the course of 4 hours, and I was surprised at how clean they were!  Also, consumed one hot dog for every bathroom stop, she was thrilled with her visit to The New York Island and is now asking for the Redwood forest and Gulf stream waters.
I would like to find more restrooms and water fountains on my running routes!


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> I think my block is that I have no idea what to put on a calendar.  So perhaps I ask here?!
> 
> I have a question for all wise and/or opinionated runners:  I spent some time on a training plan that someone gave me, that I mostly understand.  That plan got me to my target 10K of less than 1:15 by running 3-4x per week, maxing one at total time 45 min on ground of my choice, one total time 45 minutes with hills (TBH, this is the one that got dropped when life said no time to run), one total distance of 3 miles, and a long run that maxed at 6.5 miles.  I would like to stay where I am fitness wise, but perhaps get a bit faster, I do not have any more races scheduled (working on that).  Do I just keep repeating that end of training schedule or is there something else I should consider?  I'm not sure I can carve out time for 6.5 miles every week unless I get faster, nor am I sure I should be doing that.  I am terrible at a constant pace, but do not know how to improve that other than treadmill, which I do not want to deal with unless weather is poor.



If the goal is to get faster, then it might be a good idea to change up the stimulus of training every once in a while.  Providing the same stimulus (whether it be the same duration, same pace, same effort level) over a long period of time will lead to stagnation and you will be less likely to see continued improvement.  Consider running in a 6-8 week min-cycle with a different paced "hard" day that is progressive in nature.  Either you increase the duration held at hard, reduce the duration of recovery intervals at hard, or change the total time spent at hard in a workout.  With 3-4 days per week of running, I'd limit 

Choosing what type of hard pace to do would be determined by what goals you are setting for yourself.  I like to choose paces that are around a race pace area I'd like to improve.  If I want to improve my 10k pace, then I include 5k or faster paces, 10k pace, and easy days.  If I want to improve my HM pace, then I include 10k paces, HM paces, and easy pace.  If I want to improve my M pace, then I include HM paces, M paces and easy paces.  The more you can challenge multiple areas of paces across the spectrum around your desired race goal, the more you will see improvement in that specific area.

Another consideration is how best to improve one's self is generally determined by where the biggest current deficiency lies.  For most recreational runners like us, it will be endurance.  I generally use a race equivalency calculator as a first step in determining deficiency.  If I plug in a recent 5k, and it says my 10k should have been much faster than recent, then I need more endurance to hit that 10k time.  If I plug in a recent 5k, and it says my 10k should have been slower than recent, then I probably need to work on speed to increase my 5k time.  If they're even, then you could realistically go in either direction.  Endurance comes from slower running and generally runs in the 60-90 min golden zone.  As you progress in your running journey you'll be able to increase your training load if you desire to have more and more of these types of days without causing a significant increase in fatigue (they become the new normal).

If the goal is to improve your inconsistent pacing, then it's best to stick with as many outdoor runs as possible.  Have a set pace you aim to hit and try to stay close to it.  Over time, memorize what it feels like to run certain paces under certain conditions.  This memory bank of running will enable you over time to become more consistent with pacing even without ever looking at electronic devices.  Practice makes perfect.


----------



## tigger536

@LSUlakes I also have Hotlanta this weekend, no real goal, although getting close to my PR would be nice. 

ATTQOTD: Not really super odd, but I've combined runs with errands before.  I've run to CVS and to pick up lunch and run back home.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> And 2018 I have no rundisney planned...waaaaaahhhh.


Yet....


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something odd you had to do while out on a run? Can be anything from bathroom related to stopping your run and having a random drink at a bar with a friend.


I would think riding a rollercoaster is odd to many. That's only possible during the WDW marathon though and I have done it twice. 

I also did a running scavenger hunt thing a while back. I had to go on a playground during my run, and so some other things.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  Nothing strange during my run unless you count stopping to take photos of our town's wild free roaming chickens.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

Well, I'm odd in general...

I take photos during a run but that isn't that odd anymore.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: nothing real exciting. I've had to stop because territorial deer have blocked my path and a couple of times I saw a coyote that was just as afraid of me as I was of it.  I did see my mom out while running today and I ran away from her. Does that count? 
She's really a great woman, I love her dearly. I swear.


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: No longer odd since it happens so much, but I’m the go to gal for people needing directions at the local arboretum where I run 90% of the time. Once on a straight wider path, I watched four runners go by a couple but they then stopped me for directions. I think it’s my sparkling Disney persona coming through... or maybe I don’t look as intimidating as other runners. I often run with two other ladies, and they’ve both commented that I get the direction questions more than they do.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: Last year the local Girls on the Run chapter put on a group running challenge - kind of Amazing Race inspired. We ran back and forth around downtown completing challenges, and it was a lot of fun. One thing I got to do was hop on a pogo stick for as long as I could.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something odd you had to do while out on a run? Can be anything from bathroom related to stopping your run and having a random drink at a bar with a friend.



My Hash running group found a dead body while we were out on trail one day several years ago. We've found femurs and other unusual items too.


----------



## Keels

ATTQOTD: I’ve stopped for drinks - either at the patio barbecue place, the food truck park or the pub down the street ... usually if friends are there. The pub is .5 from my house, so I generally ended long runs there with a beer, some a/c and ice water, and then I’d just walk home.


----------



## PCFriar80

Bree said:


> ATTQOTD:  Nothing strange during my run unless you count stopping to take photos of our town's wild free roaming chickens.
> 
> View attachment 327652 View attachment 327653



But we still don't know why the chicken crossed the street!


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 06 - MissLiss279 - The Big Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 09 - michigandergirl - Brian Diemer 5K (NG / N/A)
> 10 - Ksellers88 - HOTlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - Nole95 - HOTlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - Disney at Heart - Echo Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - huggybuff - Gold Country Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - Disney at Heart - Remarkable River Series 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)
> 10 - Sailormoon2 - Diva's Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this week with your races! If you would like to make a change or if someone would like to add their race to the list, just let me know. Hope yall have a great race and we look forward to hearing about how the races goes!


Change for me. Echo Half was canceled so running the Remarkable River 10K that day instead. 



FFigawi said:


> My Hash running group found a dead body while we were out on trail one day several years ago. We've found femurs and other unusual items too.


Started to hit like, but I needed a “oh no” button instead!

ATTQOTD: Butt bite by a dang Jack Russell terrier. I still see him in the road while driving through the neighborhood and threaten to run him down every time! (Don’t mean it, but he doesn’t know that.)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> My Hash running group found a dead body while we were out on trail one day several years ago. We've found femurs and other unusual items too.





Keels said:


> ATTQOTD: I’ve stopped for drinks - either at the patio barbecue place, the food truck park or the pub down the street ... usually if friends are there. The pub is .5 from my house, so I generally ended long runs there with a beer, some a/c and ice water, and then I’d just walk home.




Somehow neither of these things shock me


----------



## SarahDisney

PCFriar80 said:


> But we still don't know why the chicken crossed the street!



To get to the other side.


----------



## cavepig

tigger536 said:


> ATTQOTD: Not really super odd, but I've combined runs with errands before.  I've run to CVS and to pick up lunch and run back home.


  This is me too, I've run errands on my runs many times too, like mailing stuff.

Otherwise, I have moved snapping turtles & most recently a snake off the road so they wouldn't get hit.  Snapping turtles I know you have to be careful and was or snap!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I can't think of anything odd other than riding EE during the marathon. I'm always giving directions at the state park where I run. I've almost been hit more times than I care to think about, so jumping off the road into ditches. But all those things are normal to runners here, lol.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: When I was in London last summer, I did a running tour. Not a "run for a bit and then stop to hear the tour guide and then run to the next location" tour, but an actual "tour guide gives the tour while we ran along" tour, going about 5k along the Thames. It was a TON of fun. I think there were 5 of us there in total, all Americans except for the tour guide, and we got both a great morning run in and a wonderful tour. One of the best things I did in London, and one of my most unusual runs so far.


----------



## MarBee

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something odd you had to do while out on a run? Can be anything from bathroom related to stopping your run and having a random drink at a bar with a friend.
> 
> ATTQOTD: A few summers ago I went out for a run and did not think I needed to bring water. Well it was much warmer than I was prepared for and I was struggling, but a good ways away from home. The water source I would normally go to was not working. I saw a lady watering her plants in her front yard and asked if I could drink some water and hose myself down to cool down some. She got a good laugh but was happy to help me out. I learned to bring water with me on runs after that regardless how I felt on summer runs from that day forward.


Question from this newbie: how do you hold your water bottles on your runs?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

MarBee said:


> Question from this newbie: how do you hold your water bottles on your runs?



Either a hydration belt, a handheld bottle or a hydration backpack.  It means buying more equipment to run with but when you need water - you are thankful for it!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Somehow neither of these things shock me



I find great comfort in being predictable.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> ATTQOTD: I’ve stopped for drinks - either at the patio barbecue place, the food truck park or the pub down the street ... usually if friends are there. The pub is .5 from my house, so I generally ended long runs there with a beer, some a/c and ice water, and then I’d just walk home.



^^This does not qualify as either odd or unusual


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: In January, I was doing a hot air ballooned themed race, so I dressed up like Pennywise the Dancing Clown from IT. The race was only a 5k and I was scheduled for like 7 that day. So before the race, to get the rest of my miles in, I ran to a grocery store and grabbed some red balloons for my costume and then ran back home carrying the balloons. I am sure it looked a lot weirder at 5am and me not in my full costume. Haha.
Also, during the last Disneyland Avengers race I stopped for jello shots and bacon. That's not unusual, but just worth reminiscing about.


----------



## PrincessV

MarBee said:


> Question from this newbie: how do you hold your water bottles on your runs?


I use a handheld bottle from amphipod.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something odd you had to do while out on a run? Can be anything from bathroom related to stopping your run and having a random drink at a bar with a friend.


ATTQOTD: One thing (thankfully) I am surprised has never happened to me is getting hit by a car or biker when out running. I have had so many near misses.

I used to run by several farms and one time some kind of goat, sheep or ram got out its fence (looked like a gate was left open) and on the street as I was passing the farm. I really don't know what it was but it had a big rack on its head. I figured, ehh, it's a goat, whatever, I'll pass it and that thing freakin' chased me for about a quarter mile down the road. Not sure I have ever run that fast.


----------



## avondale

ATTQOTD:  Last summer I was visiting Stanford for a conference and one morning I was running from my hotel through a residential area toward the Stanford Dish, which I'd researched as a good place to run. It was still morning twilight, so a little hard to see.  I thought I saw a cat in someone's front yard, so I stopped to see if I could call it over to pet it.  (I have cats at home.)  Turns out it was not one but three juvenile raccoons.  They were having a lot of fun somersaulting and twirling around the bushes and trees in the front yard, playing with each other.  I did not call them over to pet them.    But they were a lot of fun to watch until they scrambled away.


----------



## TCB in FLA

sylkai said:


> ATTQOTD: When I was in London last summer, I did a running tour. Not a "run for a bit and then stop to hear the tour guide and then run to the next location" tour, but an actual "tour guide gives the tour while we ran along" tour, going about 5k along the Thames. It was a TON of fun. I think there were 5 of us there in total, all Americans except for the tour guide, and we got both a great morning run in and a wonderful tour. One of the best things I did in London, and one of my most unusual runs so far.


Back when I was a student at Tulane many years ago, my cycling instructor (for my PE credit) did cycling tours on the side with a small microphone and a speaker on the back of his bike. I learned more about New Orleans than I ever expected. Best college class I took, hands down.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-I went running early in the morning a couple of summers ago and came across something odd.   I didn't wear my contacts or glasses so my vision wasn't as sharp as most mornings.   I was running on a bike path on Hilton Head Island and it looked like a large log or tree trunk was blocking the path.   As I got closer the "log" started to move and I realized it was an 8 foot alligator stretched out blocking the path.   I wasn't sure if the gator would take too kindly to me interrupting their morning stroll, so I did a quick U-turn.


----------



## camaker

MarBee said:


> Question from this newbie: how do you hold your water bottles on your runs?



I don't.  If a run is long enough to require carrying water, I use a hydration pack.  I've got a couple of them so that I have the option of using 1.0, 1.5 or 2.0L bladders.  Handheld water bottles make me feel unbalanced and belt-based water bottles either don't have enough capacity or drive me nuts by spinning around my waist when I run.


----------



## sylkai

avondale said:


> ATTQOTD:  Last summer I was visiting Stanford for a conference and one morning I was running from my hotel through a residential area toward the Stanford Dish, which I'd researched as a good place to run. It was still morning twilight, so a little hard to see.  I thought I saw a cat in someone's front yard, so I stopped to see if I could call it over to pet it.  (I have cats at home.)  Turns out it was not one but three juvenile raccoons.  They were having a lot of fun somersaulting and twirling around the bushes and trees in the front yard, playing with each other.  I did not call them over to pet them.    But they were a lot of fun to watch until they scrambled away.


This was not on a run but I spent quite a lot of time at Stanford and multiple times watched raccoons emerge from the drains. Very startling if you're not expecting it.

Stanford is also the only place where I have been run into as a pedestrian by a cyclist.


----------



## Keels

sylkai said:


> Stanford is also the only place where I have been run into as a pedestrian by a cyclist.



We’ve got a peloton here that ride on the weekends and think that every hard surface belongs to them. They actually rolled through a bunch of us running a half marathon last year, hollering that we needed to run in the grass.

Cyclists can really be the worst.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Weirdest thing I've done while running is sit down in the middle of the race.  But it was the Emperor's Throne from Return of the Jedi during Dark Side.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTOQTD: I regularly save turtles from the road and run through my neighbor's sprinklers, but the weirdest thing I do either before, during or after my runs is take my Instagram picture. These boards and Instagram are my main source of accountability, plus #picsoritdidnthappen. I am always so embarrassed when someone catches me trying to discreetly take a video or picture. I had a guy stop one time and say "are we taking a video?" then he got to be a special guest on my Instagram. LOL. I guess I should just own my weirdness and not worry about what anyone thinks, but I don't see that ever happening.


----------



## avondale

sylkai said:


> This was not on a run but I spent quite a lot of time at Stanford and multiple times watched raccoons emerge from the drains. Very startling if you're not expecting it.
> 
> Stanford is also the only place where I have been run into as a pedestrian by a cyclist.



Funny (as in "odd") that you got run into there...  I was extremely amused during my running there to discover that they have two crossing guards at every sidewalk that is cut through by the local train tracks.  Even though there were gates that should go up and down for the trains and if you followed the sidewalk, you had to go through a bit of a maze (presumably to make sure you were paying attention) to get to the tracks to cross them.  Every time I ran through the different crossings, the poor crossing guards were sitting in their little tents looking incredibly bored.  So here I was thinking that it was an incredibly safety-conscious area.

Now when I was a grad student at Boston University, I did get run into by a bike as a walking pedestrian near the BU bridge.


----------



## sylkai

avondale said:


> Funny (as in "odd") that you got run into there...  I was extremely amused during my running there to discover that they have two crossing guards at every sidewalk that is cut through by the local train tracks.  Even though there were gates that should go up and down for the trains and if you followed the sidewalk, you had to go through a bit of a maze (presumably to make sure you were paying attention) to get to the tracks to cross them.  Every time I ran through the different crossings, the poor crossing guards were sitting in their little tents looking incredibly bored.  So here I was thinking that it was an incredibly safety-conscious area.
> 
> Now when I was a grad student at Boston University, I did get run into by a bike as a walking pedestrian near the BU bridge.


This was on campus, where there were no crossing guards to be seen. Outside of campus maybe it is better but on campus it is a warzone ruled by cyclists who are guaranteed to disobey each and every traffic law, preferably all at once.

Ahem. I may have opinions after 6 years of grad school.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I once had a coyote run out of a yard at me which was a shock being in an urban area.  It eventually got scared of me when I turned to look at it and bolted, but I can add "being chased by a coyote" for a few seconds to my resume.  When I got home two blocks later my husband said I looked whiter than normal.

I also had an angry dog run out of a house and try to jump on me, but the guy talking to the person in the house ran and jumped on the dog.  That wasn't my favorite.

Edited: I totally misread the question!!!  Odd thing I had to do...there was one day I really really wanted an iced coffee so I chose my route to end at a starbucks and walked home.  Only thing was I misjudged and so ran the driveway in front of the starbucks multiple times to get to my exact mileage.  Is that a better answer?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

KSellers88 said:


> I regularly save turtles...



It would be weird NOT to rescue turtles.

ATTQOTD: I rescue snails, anywhere from golfball size to thumbtack-head size. I hate seeing them smooshed. On some runs, I've probably rescued 20 or more. Once, I rescued a slug. He was big, like 2.5 inches long. Normally, I leave slugs alone, but I was doing out-and-backs and seeing him every mile or so. Every time I saw him, he was another foot further. I decided he was rescue-worthy, so I got a couple of leaves and used one as a slug-stretcher and the other as a slug-spatula.


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> It would be weird NOT to rescue turtles.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I rescue snails, anywhere from golfball size to thumbtack-head size. I hate seeing them smooshed. On some runs, I've probably rescued 20 or more. Once, I rescued a slug. He was big, like 2.5 inches long. Normally, I leave slugs alone, but I was doing out-and-backs and seeing him every mile or so. Every time I saw him, he was another foot further. I decided he was rescue-worthy, so I got a couple of leaves and used one as a slug-stretcher and the other as a slug-spatula.


There are always lines and lines of ants carrying stuff when I run in the mornings. I can usually spot them pretty well and kind of try to hop around them, but sometimes there are so many that I just can't guarantee it. It makes me sad.


----------



## MissLiss279

@LSUlakes 
My The Big Run 5k time was 33:55. Nice and easy-ish in T+D=160.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: A couple of months ago I was chased by extremely aggressive geese protecting their goslings. I often come across geese on my favorite rail trail because it runs along the river, but usually they just hiss at me and then move along. This time they were blocking the whole path and I couldn't go around - there was commercial fencing on my left and the river on my right. I figured they would just move as I got closer - WRONG! They started chasing me back the way I came. I kept my distance, sat on a log and waited for them to make their way to the river.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I guess the stranges thing I’ve ever done on a run is improve obstacles.  I did a Tough Mudder a few years ago and on a few training runs my friends, that I was doing it with, and I added in some improvised obstacles.


----------



## Miranda

MarBee said:


> Question from this newbie: how do you hold your water bottles on your runs?


I used to have a Nathan handheld, but I recently got the Orange Mud handheld, because I've spilled Nuun on the zipper pouch on the Nathan one too many times and the zipper often gets stuck, and I really like it.  The handstrap is very comfy, much comfier than the Nathan.


----------



## Slogger

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: I once had a coyote run out of a yard at me which was a shock being in an urban area.  It eventually got scared of me when I turned to look at it and bolted, but I can add "being chased by a coyote" for a few seconds to my resume.  When I got home two blocks later my husband said I looked whiter than normal.
> 
> I also had an angry dog run out of a house and try to jump on me, but the guy talking to the person in the house ran and jumped on the dog.  That wasn't my favorite.
> 
> Edited: I totally misread the question!!!  Odd thing I had to do...there was one day I really really wanted an iced coffee so I chose my route to end at a starbucks and walked home.  Only thing was I misjudged and so ran the driveway in front of the starbucks multiple times to get to my exact mileage.  Is that a better answer?



Hey @roxymama.....I've had the angry dog experience several times too.   But the owner just stood there and watched his dog chase me.   Not so fun.

I have also misread questions and submitted answers too quickly before realizing that I didn't really answer the real question.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *If disney races did not require a POT to corral placement where would you place yourself?
A. In a corral based on my current fitness.
B. As far in front as I could get.
C. Where my POT would probably put me.
D. Somewhere near the back.

ATTQOTD: Since I dont have a POT unless something changes on POT dates, I would got with A. Based on my current trends, that would be somewhere near the back.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

@LSUlakes - You want to cause a debate today!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: A, which also could be C, assuming I bothered to run a race for PoT.


----------



## hauntedcity

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: A couple of months ago I was chased by extremely aggressive geese protecting their goslings. I often come across geese on my favorite rail trail because it runs along the river, but usually they just hiss at me and then move along. This time they were blocking the whole path and I couldn't go around - there was commercial fencing on my left and the river on my right. I figured they would just move as I got closer - WRONG! They started chasing me back the way I came. I kept my distance, sat on a log and waited for them to make their way to the river.




Geese are the WORST!  And for some reason, they hate Hate HATE my wife. She kept telling me all these stories of geese chasing her, or flying across a pond to attack her.  I'm no stranger to aggressive geese, but usually they will threaten, but allow you to pass, so I thought she was exaggerating.

Then, one Saturday morning, we went out running together.  We saw some geese several houses away on a side street, and when they saw us, they_ took to the air and started dive bombing our heads_!  We took off screaming.

Now, I never doubt my wife.  (You'd think I would have learned that years ago.)


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If disney races did not require a POT to corral placement where would you place yourself?
> A. In a corral based on my current fitness.
> B. As far in front as I could get.
> C. Where my POT would probably put me.
> D. Somewhere near the back.
> 
> ATTQOTD: Since I dont have a POT unless something changes on POT dates, I would got with A. Based on my current trends, that would be somewhere near the back.



In this scenario how soon will people be lining up at the resort bus lines to get their spots?  Midnight...the day before?  With tents and people taking shifts to get naps in back at the hotel?  Because I don't think I'd be willing to get up that early so likely I'd end up near the back by default and be grumpy about it.  Or I'd suck it up and wake up waaaaay too early to try to get something appropriate for myself and be both exhausted (well, more than usual) and have to pee so badly from all the waiting (I race by myself at disney...so maybe I'd need my husband to come with to help save my spot.)
Basically...I don't like this scenario.

In the local races or Chicago races, people don't care about character stops (not bashing people..because I CARE about character stops at disney too) so I could just step into a corral at any time and I'd pick one based on my current fitness every time if I could.  I don't like running out too fast (it's a bad habit) but I will for character stops!


----------



## cavepig

B. As far in front as I could get.  - - Why not if no one is checking. 

But, really I don't want to get smashed or block people, so nice common sense me would say
C. Where my POT would probably put me.

If Disney didn't do POT & corralling it would be chaos I'm sure with people battling for the front.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
Probably A, as long as there aren’t issues actually getting to that corral. Since I usually don’t stop for many characters, but may stop for an occasional picture, I would really like to run with people of similar pace.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: C.  Not trying to get trampled.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

D. I like to avoid confrontation and would probably take the path of least resistance.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I was going to say A/C as they would be the same but upon further thought I would probably do D just to avoid the mad crush. Also not a fan of confrontation and am a bit claustrophobic.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If disney races did not require a POT to corral placement where would you place yourself?


I would like to be in Corral A because I hate waiting around for the race to start. Disney has corralled me in B/D, so anxious me would probably take over and just put myself "where I belong".


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Definitely a/c and maybe a tick behind that. I find it much more enjoyable to occasionally pass someone than be pushed out too fast!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If disney races did not require a POT to corral placement where would you place yourself?



ATTQOTD: Easy.  A, B and C for the Disney races.  Let's say I changed it to the Chicago Marathon, then it would be a bit different as I wouldn't be towards the top end of current fitness and POT participants.  I'd probably go with "A" then, as I would prefer to be around other participants that have a similar goal time in mind.  Although I do prefer to start a bit slower and use them as my Pac-Man Ghosts for later in the race.  Chomp! Chomp!  I'd venture to guess though that my "A" and "C" would probably be close to each other.  Interesting question indeed!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If disney races did not require a POT to corral placement where would you place yourself?
> A. In a corral based on my current fitness.
> B. As far in front as I could get.
> C. Where my POT would probably put me.
> D. Somewhere near the back.



This is actually a very difficult question.  After over 30 years of running races, it is quite clear to me that the majority of runners are very bad at self-selecting their corral placement.  Now, before chip timing was available, this made some sense because your time was based on clock time only, so any time after the start gun and before you crossed the start line was just wasted time added to your official race time.  Therefore, people would try to get towards the front, especially if they were trying to PR, regardless of their race pace.

I was optimistic when chip timing started to become commonplace; however, people still didn't properly self-select.  Then, races started to add more corrals to try to divide it up even more, but most races had poor security and did not police the corrals.

Bottom line: I think there are likely several reasons why people don't self-select properly:

they are just unaware (i.e. not paying attention to the pace requirements in each starting location/corral)
they think they are faster than they are
they are running with friends/family and are staying all together at the start (even though they all run different paces)
they know others are improperly self-selecting, and they don't want to get stuck behind a bunch of folks
they just don't care
So, what does this mean for me:
I try to stay close to where I should be based on my current fitness (so, A), and this would work really well if everyone did the same; however, they don't, so if it appears to me that folks are not self-selecting very well, then I sneak up a bit (so, somewhere between A & B).  This is a little bit of art because it's hard to determine the fitness level of other folks.  Sometimes people will be talking about their goal time/pace, so that can give you a clue if you are in the correct area or not.  If it's a local race, I am usually familiar with many of the other runners, so I can properly place myself based on where they line up.  Otherwise, it's a bit of guesswork.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I've experienced only one Disney race so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.  But my guess is it's best to get to the characters as early as possible since I'm pretty sure the lines only get longer as the race goes on.  (I found this especially to be true for the post-race characters at the finish line.)  So my guess is that if you want to stop for the characters, it's best to be in the earliest corral that you can get yourself into and get to the characters as quickly as possible.  That was certainly my experience at W&D last Fall.  So if I was at a Disney race and could choose my corral, I would choose Corral A to ensure the shortest character lines.  Having said that, I may do a Disney race in the future where I intentionally put myself in the last corral so I can ride the Tower of Terror or some other ride in the middle of my run.  While I ran fast to get to the characters and had an early corral, that also got me through the parks before they opened....


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: 
E. Other: With the people who run at my running pace. I'm a run/walk person, and POT seeds me with people who run the same avg pace as I do. For example, if my POT puts me at an average pace of 11 min/mi, when I start the race, the people around me are running at 11 min/mi ... but I'm running at 10 min/mi. So I'm actually behind people running slower than I am. So I'd rather start with the people running at my running pace. It'll even out in the end, but it helps me start off less frustrated.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: A


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If disney races did not require a POT to corral placement where would you place yourself?
> A. In a corral based on my current fitness.
> B. As far in front as I could get.
> C. Where my POT would probably put me.
> D. Somewhere near the back.


In a corral based on my current fitness or where my POT would place me.


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: If this was really a thing at Disney races, I would never run another! You know all the “I didn’t train for this race and I’m going to get swept which isn’t fair because I’m more special than the other people who trained” people would totally start at the front, getting there hours before the buses even start running. So for this question, I’m going to assume everyone else is corralled based on a POT except for readers of this board (because WE are more special). I’m going with A, which is really just one up from answer C. I’m right after the cutoff from one corral to the next, and the flat roads of Disney are way easier to run than the hills at home where I run my POT.


----------



## tigger536

sylkai said:


> ATTQOTD: When I was in London last summer, I did a running tour. Not a "run for a bit and then stop to hear the tour guide and then run to the next location" tour, but an actual "tour guide gives the tour while we ran along" tour, going about 5k along the Thames. It was a TON of fun. I think there were 5 of us there in total, all Americans except for the tour guide, and we got both a great morning run in and a wonderful tour. One of the best things I did in London, and one of my most unusual runs so far.



That sounds really cool! Would you mind sharing the info? Headed to London as part of a Disney cruise this summer.


----------



## tigger536

Keels said:


> We’ve got a peloton here that ride on the weekends and think that every hard surface belongs to them. They actually rolled through a bunch of us running a half marathon last year, hollering that we needed to run in the grass.
> 
> Cyclists can really be the worst.



Yes they can! I ran Mountain to Mainstreet in Greenville a couple of weeks ago. Its mostly run on the Swamp Rabbit, a  paved biking and  running trail.  I lot of bikes zoomed past us (it has a slight downhill grade), and most were considerate, slowing down some and saying "on the left").  There was one lady who came zooming past, she did say on the left but she was going too fast for that crowded of a trail (in addition to the race there were the usual runners/ walkers out for a Saturday stroll). I was out of her way, but less than .5 mile later, I came upon one of the runners I had been leapfrogging with and the rude bike lady, down.  The runner was crying. She had been having a great race, and it was over at mile 9 because of this jerk.  Luckily it was right before a water stop where the trail met the road, so she had volunteers and a cop who was managing the cross traffic tending to her. Rude lady's bike looked banged up too, and good, because, karma.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: If it's a Disney Race that we are only talking about then I would rather start at the very front because I haaaaaate trying to dodge all the walkers who have their entire family with them and walk 15 people across. LIKE WHY??


----------



## cavepig

TCB in FLA said:


> ou know all the “I didn’t train for this race and I’m going to get swept which isn’t fair because I’m more special than the other people who trained” people would totally start at the front, getting there hours before the buses even start running.


Ha, yeah I never get those people. But they 'deserve' to start in the front to get character pictures as it's not fair faster people get shorter waits & they need the extra time.  It puzzles me their logic of thinking faster people should start behind slower ones, as I've seen that suggested, that would be a disaster.


----------



## dis_or_dat

I had this conundrum on my last race (over 1.5 years ago). My POT and fitness put me squarely in A but I was planning on a 2:00 half. I ended up staying in the A corral but in the back and did a faster pace initially just to help separate from the crowd and then tried to get out of everyone's way and stick with others running my pace.  I was irritated at those who jockeyed to the very front of A and immediately walked.

Question! I just signed up for my first race in almost 1.5 years (see above). It's a 10k and not sure what my strategy should be. I've only run max 6 miles and recently only 3-4 miles due to time constraints and both courses contain very long stoplights. I've been taking it pretty easy and generally running 8:30-8:45 pace. Should I go all out to see where I am? It's a local family friendly charity race so not sure if it's correct etiquette to push to the front given that I don't know where I stand. My current VO2 max is 55 (but maybe because I haven't been close to hitting my peak HR). I guess I'm a little nervous since I haven't really run in so long.  I haven't actually raced since September 2016.  I did a 6:30 for a quarter mile when some jogger refused to let me pass him and blocked me so I had to run in the street and he then decided to race me as I was dodging cars.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I'd like to say A, but as it's already been said, people not trained to be at the very front would head that anyway.  I think that's been proven with the 5 and 10Ks, people, both knowingly and unknowingly I'm sure, put in a false time at registration.  As frustrating as getting a good PoT can be, or wondering how their mystery calculator will seed you, I think C is the best option overall.


----------



## opusone

dis_or_dat said:


> Question! I just signed up for my first race in almost 1.5 years (see above). It's a 10k and not sure what my strategy should be. I've only run max 6 miles and recently only 3-4 miles due to time constraints and both courses contain very long stoplights. I've been taking it pretty easy and generally running 8:30-8:45 pace. Should I go all out to see where I am? It's a local family friendly charity race so not sure if it's correct etiquette to push to the front given that I don't know where I stand. My current VO2 max is 55 (but maybe because I haven't been close to hitting my peak HR). I guess I'm a little nervous since I haven't really run in so long. I haven't actually raced since September 2016. I did a 6:30 for a quarter mile when some jogger refused to let me pass him and blocked me so I had to run in the street and he then decided to race me as I was dodging cars.



After a decent time between races, I usually take the first mile (or two miles for races longer than 5k) a little easier than I think is likely my true race pace for the distance.  So, what do you think your likely 10k race pace is based on your training runs?  Do the 8:30-8:45 paces seem really comfortable?  Maybe start in the 7:10-7:20 range, then just go by feel after the first mile or two?


----------



## roxymama

My last race was a women's half marathon with no corral assignments and no corrals!  Let me tell you that you cannot judge a book by it's cover when it comes to a giant sea of runner-gals.  So I just sort of lurked about the side until the pacers showed up and then I was like "thank goodness...ok I know I don't want to be ahead of that pace out the gate and I know I kind of want to always be ahead of that one"   Without those pacers it would have been really tough to decide.  Turns out I was like one of the very last to cross in the first wave (I had no idea there were two waves)   So yeah, even signs with paces are helpful...I like some kind of structure to make decisions off of.

PS I knew this question would be easy for those whose fitness and POT puts them in A at disney.  But I'd hate for someone trying for "let's say a sextuple dopey PR attempt" to have to go to corral C or something because there was no POT and that persons bus was late, etc.  (In this scenario)


----------



## sylkai

tigger536 said:


> That sounds really cool! Would you mind sharing the info? Headed to London as part of a Disney cruise this summer.


I did it through London Walks - you'll have to look at their summer PDF for info/dates (it looks like they're offering them in the evening this year instead of the morning), and they're not offered nearly as frequently as some of their other tours, but it was a lot of fun. This was the selfie we took together at the end of the run, with the guide. If their schedule doesn't work for you, there are a bunch of other companies that do running tours as well, although I don't know if they're structured the same way.

I love London. I could easily spend a month in London. I could probably spend two months in London. The runs! Hyde Park was wonderful. I also did Regent's Park which was ALSO wonderful. And there's a canal trail that I want to go back and do, and a Thames River path to be investigated, and...

If you want more recommendations for London, feel free to drop me a PM, because I can go on for a while. And about things other than running too. We did 6 days there last summer and hit a LOT of stuff. (My husband and I are food and drink oriented travelers with an appreciation for older buildings, authentic neighborhoods, and getting somewhat off the beaten path but still enjoy well-done history museums and the occasional tourist trap. And I write romance novels set in 1820s England so there was some work-related research.)


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If disney races did not require a POT to corral placement where would you place yourself?
> A. In a corral based on my current fitness.
> B. As far in front as I could get.
> C. Where my POT would probably put me.
> D. Somewhere near the back.



If Disney stops requiring a proof of time and a subsequent corral placement, I'd probably stop running Disney races. As many others have pointed out, the crush of untrained, slow, and otherwise entitled people all wanting to be in the very front of the race would make running behind them extremely frustrating and rather unenjoyable. If I had to run a Disney race under these conditions, I'd head to the back and turn the race into 7-8 hours of pre-day day drinking.



roxymama said:


> PS I knew this question would be easy for those whose fitness and POT puts them in A at disney.  But I'd hate for someone trying for "let's say a sextuple dopey PR attempt" to have to go to corral C or something because there was no POT and that persons bus was late, etc.  (In this scenario)



1) this hypothetical person is nuts, and 2) we all know he'd never, ever be late to the race


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> I'd head to the back and turn the race into 7-8 hours of pre-day day drinking.


How do I sign up for this race?


----------



## dis_or_dat

opusone said:


> After a decent time between races, I usually take the first mile (or two miles for races longer than 5k) a little easier than I think is likely my true race pace for the distance.  So, what do you think your likely 10k race pace is based on your training runs?  Do the 8:30-8:45 paces seem really comfortable?  Maybe start in the 7:10-7:20 range, then just go by feel after the first mile or two?



The 8:30 pace feels easy but maybe because of those long pauses at stop lights and because I'm only running 3-4 miles. I don't know if I can hold a 7:10-7:20 pace for 6 miles. I tend to go crazy for the first mile (jitters and trying to get away from the crowd), think I can hold it, and then pay for it later. Your advice makes sense. I'll just go by feel. Thanks!


----------



## opusone

dis_or_dat said:


> The 8:30 pace feels easy but maybe because of those long pauses at stop lights and because I'm only running 3-4 miles. I don't know if I can hold a 7:10-7:20 pace for 6 miles. I tend to go crazy for the first mile (jitters and trying to get away from the crowd), think I can hold it, and then pay for it later. Your advice makes sense. I'll just go by feel. Thanks!



I was completely guessing at the 7:10-7:20 (based on your easy 8:30 pace), but I do think your first mile plan should be at a specific pace you know you could maintain for 6 miles.  Maybe 7:45-8:00?  If you go by feel for the first mile, that can oftentimes led to pain later on in the race.  So, I like to plan my first mile and FORCE myself to stick to the plan, then after the first mile, let it fly if I feel really good or just maintain (at least for another mile) if it feels like decent effort.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I haven't had major issues with the corral system at Disney so I would be somewhere between A and C. I like the proof of time concept for many of the reasons stated here (walkers walking 10 people side by side, etc.). I'm with others that I am not sure I would continue Disney if it was a free for all.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: I tend to have a pretty recent race to submit for POT so I don't have much difference for A and C. As long as everyone else was using the SAME system, I think most of them work out other than B. I don't really feel fast enough to be on the start line, even in my corral, but I definitely don't want to be in the back either.

Personal brag, I went out today to do a time trial (because I have that virtual 1 mile race trophy to get on Strava), which I've never done before. And I decided that I would actually try running the mile all out to see where my current fitness is, because the fastest mile time I had came from the last mile of a 5k at an 8:07 min/mile. Respectable enough, but I wondered if I could go sub-8.

New fastest mile (I won't call it a PR, it wasn't a race) of 7:07. I haven't run a single mile time trial since the ones they made me do in grade school, so I had no idea how to pace it or anything. On the plus side, this means that with a little more work, I think sub-7 is absolutely in the cards as a possibility, and I'm really excited to see where my fitness goes next. (Like, maybe someday running in the 7s will be my normal race pace instead of my mile best! I can dream.)


----------



## DopeyBadger

sylkai said:


> New fastest mile (I won't call it a PR, it wasn't a race) of 7:07. I haven't run a single mile time trial since the ones they made me do in grade school, so I had no idea how to pace it or anything. On the plus side, this means that with a little more work, I think sub-7 is absolutely in the cards as a possibility, and I'm really excited to see where my fitness goes next. (Like, maybe someday running in the 7s will be my normal race pace instead of my mile best! I can dream.)



You put in the hard work and your dream can definitely become a reality.  In middle school, I ran a 7:18.  I finally broke that in November 2013 after 17 months of training as an adult at 7:02.  I've since run a 5k, 10k, and HM all under a sub-7 min/mile average with the goal of getting a sub-7 at the marathon in a few months.  So I think there's definitely a chance if you're willing to continue to train smart.


----------



## sylkai

DopeyBadger said:


> You put in the hard work and your dream can definitely become a reality.  In middle school, I ran a 7:18.  I finally broke that in November 2013 after 17 months of training as an adult at 7:02.  I've since run a 5k, 10k, and HM all under a sub-7 min/mile average with the goal of getting a sub-7 at the marathon in a few months.  So I think there's definitely a chance if you're willing to continue to train smart.


I think my grade school miles were all over 11 min, haha. I was the epitome of the unathletic child. I was thrilled (THRILLED) when I ran a sub-12 minute mile in my first 10k and that was less than two years ago.

That said, I will be amazed if my 5k drops sub-8 anytime soon. I don't rule it out, depends on how I decide to run the one on the calendar in October, but I rarely do 5ks because they're too short. So maybe that one is an actual race and I just do the half the next day as a tempo-ish run. The current big goal is seeing what happens in my upcoming half, and then after that it's Dopey prep. (Once your account weirdness is done I'll drop you a PM to talk training plan review, since I do want to improve on writing my own but would appreciate input/feedback/brain-picking.)


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If disney races did not require a POT to corral placement where would you place yourself?
> A. In a corral based on my current fitness.
> B. As far in front as I could get.
> C. Where my POT would probably put me.
> D. Somewhere near the back.
> 
> ATTQOTD: Since I dont have a POT unless something changes on POT dates, I would got with A. Based on my current trends, that would be somewhere near the back.



A, B, and C are all the same for me baring an injury.  My times place me in A and I apparently go out fast based on those around me.  If I'm anywhere further back than 2 or 3 rows I have to go around people.  If I know I'm injured or running a slower race for some reason, like I'm using it to train for a goal race, I'll adjust back.  I try to put myself in the right place based on the race I'm running that day.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If disney races did not require a POT to corral placement where would you place yourself?
> A. In a corral based on my current fitness.
> B. As far in front as I could get.
> C. Where my POT would probably put me.
> D. Somewhere near the back.


ATTQOTD: A. I would probably place myself where I was fitness wise as I think most runners would in most races. Disney races, I agree, I can see someone try to get an advantage to the character meets especially if the runner was less experienced. But I would think, in general, a slow runner would be just as frustrated about being pushed/trampled by the faster runners as a fast runner would be about having to weave around slow runners.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  A or C. If Disney ever did away with POT it would be a disaster.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If disney races did not require a POT to corral placement where would you place yourself?
> A. In a corral based on my current fitness.
> B. As far in front as I could get.
> C. Where my POT would probably put me.
> D. Somewhere near the back.


ATTQOTD: I would go for A.  I have not previously submitted a proper POT, and my estimated times were all wrong when I entered them months in advance.  In both cases, I put in estimated times that were realistic when I entered them, but both times this placed me with people I was speeding by (until I stopped at the portapotty).  While I prefer to do the passing, I have not yet found myself saddened by being passed.  I do find myself furious about being unable to actually pass- which is why I will not make princess weekend my first half marathon. Locally, they let us line up with estimated finish times, and I find I seed myself ok, but many others are farther ahead than they should be.  I find this confusing as to whether this is because they do not know, or they see an advantage to starting in the middle of the pack.

As for those who go for B, I generally blame RunDisney for this.  I think most of those people are wanting course experiences, either all of the photos or slow people who just want one or two.  I would have happily waited in line for a photo with a character if not for fear that the line would take 30 minutes, my legs would freeze up, and I would get swept.  In reality, I had more than an hour after me before getting swept, but I had no idea on the course so I stopped for nothing.  I think those who pick B are a reflection of RunDisney's need to do better- if they can figure out how to load level the parks, they could do something about the course congestion and desire people have to stop.  I would totally love to see a FP-type system where they told you what/who was on course and then handed out FP-like spots for that character.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I would go with option A or C.  I'm not fast.  At all.  And I hate being in insanely congested corrals with people who are even slower than me.  I've ran 20 minute miles in race with no stops because there was no room to move.  

There's a reason why proof of time exists.  It helps make the experience more enjoyable for all of us.

As far as runDisney goes, people should do their research.  You don't want to be like the ladies who were swept from Light Side one year because they did not understand that time spent in character lines counted towards their race time.  If your goal is cool photos at every possible stop, realize that goal may not work with a goal of finishing the race if you're slower or if lines are long (1 hour for Darth Vader at the Inaugural Star Wars Half at Disneyland).  If your goal is to finish, then understand that may require you to make no photo stops or far fewer stops than you want to.

I missed some great photo ops during my very first Disneyland Half.  I've never had an opportunity to get those photos again.  But I can live with that.  Because finishing that race taught me about what I could do.  And there have been subsequent in race photo opportunities that I was able to do precisely because the first time taught me about what was possible.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  I’d go with C.  It would most likely be the same spot as A, but I would still want to actually start at what I knew I could do.


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If disney races did not require a POT to corral placement where would you place yourself?
> A. In a corral based on my current fitness.
> B. As far in front as I could get.
> C. Where my POT would probably put me.
> D. Somewhere near the back


 In reality I would choose A.
But marathon weekend, when I was standing in the corral like a frozen Anna, I would have liked to be able to choose option B. LOL It took until the end of mile 2 of the 5k just to feel my feet hitting the ground!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many races do you try to a run in a year? Do you have a list of must do's that you plan ahead of time or do you just find one to run when you feel you are ready?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I run races based on my training and most of those races are planned out at least 3 months in advance. I will run a shorter distance run from time to time that I find out about a week or two in advance, but havent done so lately.


I go with what looks appealing that will also fit into my schedule.  Prior to this year I had limited weekends to run because I was taking care of the kids.  Now that my schedule is set I have every other weekend to fit in races, so I have to find something I want to do and it has to fall on my kid-free weekends. This year I am doing three races so far I think.  I might find one in November as well.  



PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: No particular number. WDW Marathon and The Artist Formerly Known as Star Wars Dark Side weekends are my must-dos, and thus far, W&D, too, but that may get the ax after this next one; we'll see. Locally, I did an inaugural race last year that was fabulous, so I'll be back for it this year and probably for years to come. And I throw in another local race weekend occasionally.
> 
> 
> If it helps... Summer is my off-season: no races because it's hot as Hades here in FL. So I don't have any particular goals, other than maintaining a base level of running fitness and just enjoying the ride. But I still use a calendar and set up each month with planned workouts. Its no big deal if I skip some, but it still feels good to check things off as I do them!



Why are you axing W&D if you don't mind me asking?  Or possibly axing.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something odd you had to do while out on a run? Can be anything from bathroom related to stopping your run and having a random drink at a bar with a friend.
> 
> ATTQOTD: A few summers ago I went out for a run and did not think I needed to bring water. Well it was much warmer than I was prepared for and I was struggling, but a good ways away from home. The water source I would normally go to was not working. I saw a lady watering her plants in her front yard and asked if I could drink some water and hose myself down to cool down some. She got a good laugh but was happy to help me out. I learned to bring water with me on runs after that regardless how I felt on summer runs from that day forward.



I stopped mid bike ride once because there was a turtle crossing the street and I didn't want it to get killed.  But nothing too weird other than that.  



LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 06 - MissLiss279 - The Big Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 09 - michigandergirl - Brian Diemer 5K (NG / N/A)
> 10 - Ksellers88 - HOTlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - Nole95 - HOTlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - Disney at Heart - Echo Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - huggybuff - Gold Country Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - Disney at Heart - Remarkable River Series 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)
> 10 - Sailormoon2 - Diva's Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this week with your races! If you would like to make a change or if someone would like to add their race to the list, just let me know. Hope yall have a great race and we look forward to hearing about how the races goes!



Good luck everyone!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If disney races did not require a POT to corral placement where would you place yourself?
> A. In a corral based on my current fitness.
> B. As far in front as I could get.
> C. Where my POT would probably put me.
> D. Somewhere near the back.
> 
> ATTQOTD: Since I dont have a POT unless something changes on POT dates, I would got with A. Based on my current trends, that would be somewhere near the back.





FFigawi said:


> If Disney stops requiring a proof of time and a subsequent corral placement, I'd probably stop running Disney races. As many others have pointed out, the crush of untrained, slow, and otherwise entitled people all wanting to be in the very front of the race would make running behind them extremely frustrating and rather unenjoyable. If I had to run a Disney race under these conditions, I'd head to the back and turn the race into 7-8 hours of pre-day day drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) this hypothetical person is nuts, and 2) we all know he'd never, ever be late to the race


John took the words out of my mouth.  If there was no POT I wouldn't run Disney races anymore. It's bad enough people can sign up, walk a mile and sit for the sweeper bus and still get the medal.  But all those same people that don't put in the effort that you all do would then be standing at the starting line of Corral A clogging up the streets.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## TCB in FLA

tigger536 said:


> Yes they can! I ran Mountain to Mainstreet in Greenville a couple of weeks ago. Its mostly run on the Swamp Rabbit, a  paved biking and  running trail.  I lot of bikes zoomed past us (it has a slight downhill grade), and most were considerate, slowing down some and saying "on the left").  There was one lady who came zooming past, she did say on the left but she was going too fast for that crowded of a trail (in addition to the race there were the usual runners/ walkers out for a Saturday stroll). I was out of her way, but less than .5 mile later, I came upon one of the runners I had been leapfrogging with and the rude bike lady, down.  The runner was crying. She had been having a great race, and it was over at mile 9 because of this jerk.  Luckily it was right before a water stop where the trail met the road, so she had volunteers and a cop who was managing the cross traffic tending to her. Rude lady's bike looked banged up too, and good, because, karma.


I ran that race as well and must have been a few minutes behind you. EMS was  getting on the scene when I passed. The cyclists were mainly okay but got worse as the race went on.
Out of curiosity, did  you use a GPS during the race? Mine measured.25 miles extra, which was troubling since I was 58 seconds off my time goal of sub 2:20. My friend who also ran had trouble with her watch, but a couple other runners were grumbling about the distance as well.


----------



## Smilelea

Playing catchup on the last 3 QOTD

1) races in a year - Usually 1-2, but this year will be 3, possibly more (but not counting any virtual races)
2) strange thing while running - I'd have to say picking myself up off the ground after a pit bull ran into me and knocked both of my legs out from under me. It was a friendly dog too. I have no idea if it was just coming to see me and didn't slow down in time or what. But there definitely wasn't any more running that day. I walked the rest of the way home, thankfully just a half mile or so. 
3) I'm going to go with C. I'd feel like I was getting in everyone's way if I were in a corral higher than I needed to be.


----------



## flav

Also catching up on QOTD
I plan my race schedule based on what I want to achieve (longer distance, faster speed or challenge weekend) then plan training around that and sprinkle a few more if opportunities arise (DD wants to run, there is a race where I travel).

Last challenge, I was running the half as a tourist... Apparently some people were finding it strange to see me stop to take selfies (after properly signaling and pulling aside).

And I would go with A (fitness/goal) for Corral placement. It is fun to run with people going at the same pace. I liked the Ottawa Challenge who gave Carte Blanche (your choice of corrals) to multiple races challengers: I went to the end of the fastest non-Elite corral for the 5k, lined up with a 50min pacer for the 10k which I think was second corral and with a 2:10 pacer for the half thus ending up in the third or fourth corral. It was perfect every time. There were a but more elbow play in the 10k.
Edit: I agree that runDisney without POT would be unmanageable. The above example (6000 to 9000 runners per race) worked only because a minority had that spur of the moment flexibility (although corral placement for non-challenger was based on predicted time no POT).
Edit again: Given the amount af people in the last two corrals at runDisney, those are reallly non-corrals.


----------



## AFwifelife

I know its only June but I'm already stressing how my training will go for September and October.  My husband is going to be gone and I have no idea how I'm going to get long runs in


----------



## Jules76126

sylkai said:


> I did it through London Walks - you'll have to look at their summer PDF for info/dates (it looks like they're offering them in the evening this year instead of the morning), and they're not offered nearly as frequently as some of their other tours, but it was a lot of fun. This was the selfie we took together at the end of the run, with the guide. If their schedule doesn't work for you, there are a bunch of other companies that do running tours as well, although I don't know if they're structured the same way.
> 
> I love London. I could easily spend a month in London. I could probably spend two months in London. The runs! Hyde Park was wonderful. I also did Regent's Park which was ALSO wonderful. And there's a canal trail that I want to go back and do, and a Thames River path to be investigated, and...
> 
> If you want more recommendations for London, feel free to drop me a PM, because I can go on for a while. And about things other than running too. We did 6 days there last summer and hit a LOT of stuff. (My husband and I are food and drink oriented travelers with an appreciation for older buildings, authentic neighborhoods, and getting somewhat off the beaten path but still enjoy well-done history museums and the occasional tourist trap. And I write romance novels set in 1820s England so there was some work-related research.)



I love London. I lived there for a year and it never got old. When I was there London Walks did not do the running tours. Will have to check them out next time I head that way.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

AFwifelife said:


> I know its only June but I'm already stressing how my training will go for September and October.  My husband is going to be gone and I have no idea how I'm going to get long runs in


Sorry that your husband won't be home  Are you kids school aged? I have had training cycles where I do my long runs during the week instead of the weekend, which worked really great for me. Or maybe a babysitter for a few hours on the weekends? Good luck!


----------



## flav

AFwifelife said:


> I know its only June but I'm already stressing how my training will go for September and October.  My husband is going to be gone and I have no idea how I'm going to get long runs in


I know that it is not the same but sometimes two shorter runs (ex one at lunch, one going to pickup the kids) in a day instead of one long run are better than nothing.


----------



## AFwifelife

run.minnie.miles said:


> Sorry that your husband won't be home  Are you kids school aged? I have had training cycles where I do my long runs during the week instead of the weekend, which worked really great for me. Or maybe a babysitter for a few hours on the weekends? Good luck!



They are just barely school aged. My 4 year old will be going the regular 8-3 but my 3 year old is only 8-11:15. I do have the Y so I can get 2 hours there and just piss some people off that I’ll be on a treadmill more than 30 min but I know I’m going to need to get creative.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

AFwifelife said:


> They are just barely school aged. My 4 year old will be going the regular 8-3 but my 3 year old is only 8-11:15. I do have the Y so I can get 2 hours there and just piss some people off that I’ll be on a treadmill more than 30 min but I know I’m going to need to get creative.



They actually time you on the treadmills on your gym?  My gym has the "30 minutes during peak times" but typically if there are open treadmills - no one cares.


----------



## AFwifelife

Dis_Yoda said:


> They actually time you on the treadmills on your gym?  My gym has the "30 minutes during peak times" but typically if there are open treadmills - no one cares.



They don’t time you but there are signs everywhere that have the 30 min rule and you will get a couple angry stares even if there are other machines open. I should start taking a towel just to cover up my time lol.


----------



## SheHulk

AFwifelife said:


> They don’t time you but there are signs everywhere that have the 30 min rule and you will get a couple angry stares even if there are other machines open. I should start taking a towel just to cover up my time lol.


1) Cover up your time
2) Develop immunity to angry stares
3) Enjoy the fact that you're getting it done


----------



## PrincessV

Waiting2goback said:


> Why are you axing W&D if you don't mind me asking?  Or possibly axing.


I don't mind at all! The answer is short: money. The longer answer is that my income is not keeping pace with the costs of life and _something_ has to give in my discretionary spending - W&D is my least favorite of the WDW race weekends so, even though I enjoy it, it's the easy* pick to let one go.
(*It won't be easy at all, really. After the long, hot, FL summer, I'm always so excited to get back to rD again! ~sigh~)


----------



## kbenson13

AFwifelife said:


> They are just barely school aged. My 4 year old will be going the regular 8-3 but my 3 year old is only 8-11:15. I do have the Y so I can get 2 hours there and just piss some people off that I’ll be on a treadmill more than 30 min but I know I’m going to need to get creative.



When my kids were that age I would not have been above putting them into the daycare at the Y and then sneaking out the front door to get an outdoor run in (staying very close to the Y, of course).....


----------



## Sailormoon2

Disney at Heart said:


> But marathon weekend, when I was standing in the corral like a frozen Anna, I would have liked to be able to choose option B. LOL It took until the end of mile 2 of the 5k just to feel my feet hitting the ground!


OMG! I had an early corral for Marathon weekend and I was done the 5K and back on a bus before I warmed up!! That was so crazy!


----------



## FFigawi

Here's an interesting article on wicking and the latest and greatest in performance clothing. Looks like the North Face gear is still a winner. Not sure who would pay over $200 for a pair of running shorts, though.

WSJ Article


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FFigawi said:


> Not sure who would pay over $200 for a pair of running shorts, though.



And they're almost all 2.5 or 3 inch length. I'm thinking I'm not their target market.


----------



## roxymama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> And they're almost all 2.5 or 3 inch length. I'm thinking I'm not their target market.



Same. My thighs would eat any short of that length.


----------



## tigger536

TCB in FLA said:


> I ran that race as well and must have been a few minutes behind you. EMS was  getting on the scene when I passed. The cyclists were mainly okay but got worse as the race went on.
> Out of curiosity, did  you use a GPS during the race? Mine measured.25 miles extra, which was troubling since I was 58 seconds off my time goal of sub 2:20. My friend who also ran had trouble with her watch, but a couple other runners were grumbling about the distance as well.



Yep, you were just behind me.  I finished in 2:12 and change.  Glad EMS got there so fast.  Yes, it was long.  My friend paced the 2:45 group and the RD told them in advance that the course measured 13.3.  Ugh. Lol.


----------



## tigger536

jennamfeo said:


> How do I sign up for this race?



It's called the WDW Marathon.


----------



## tigger536

sylkai said:


> ATTQOTD: I tend to have a pretty recent race to submit for POT so I don't have much difference for A and C. As long as everyone else was using the SAME system, I think most of them work out other than B. I don't really feel fast enough to be on the start line, even in my corral, but I definitely don't want to be in the back either.
> 
> Personal brag, I went out today to do a time trial (because I have that virtual 1 mile race trophy to get on Strava), which I've never done before. And I decided that I would actually try running the mile all out to see where my current fitness is, because the fastest mile time I had came from the last mile of a 5k at an 8:07 min/mile. Respectable enough, but I wondered if I could go sub-8.
> 
> New fastest mile (I won't call it a PR, it wasn't a race) of 7:07. I haven't run a single mile time trial since the ones they made me do in grade school, so I had no idea how to pace it or anything. On the plus side, this means that with a little more work, I think sub-7 is absolutely in the cards as a possibility, and I'm really excited to see where my fitness goes next. (Like, maybe someday running in the 7s will be my normal race pace instead of my mile best! I can dream.)



Awesome job! I can't wait to see where you go with this.  Its fun to do those once and awhile. I did the Little Kings Mile at Flying pig as part of the 4 way with extra cheese.  It was so fun to run a timed mile.  I got a 7:39, which is my mile "PR" now haha.  I'd love to be able to hang onto this for a whole 5k.  Goals.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

tigger536 said:


> ...Mountain to Mainstreet in Greenville...



For those of you that did Mountain to Mainstreet, do you recommend it?

I graduated from Furman and love downtown Greenville. Seems like I could make it a 3-fer weekend!


----------



## GreatLakes

FFigawi said:


> Here's an interesting article on wicking and the latest and greatest in performance clothing. Looks like the North Face gear is still a winner. Not sure who would pay over $200 for a pair of running shorts, though.
> 
> WSJ Article



Most of their choices I agree with.  The Better Than Naked tank is by far the lightest singlet I've ever worn and while I don't have the Stata Tee the Tracksmith stuff I do have is excellent.  It isn't cheap but it is the best quality running gear I own.  I have a Fells Short Sleeve I wear to work on days I am hitting the gym and it is hot out since it is close enough to business casual for me.  I also have a the Van Courlandt Singlet, Session Shorts, a Relay Singlet, along with a Twilight Tank.  The Twilight Tank is close to the Almost Naked as far as being almost not there goes but falls just barely short.


----------



## PrincessV

I'm always amused by ranking, recommendations, etc. of running apparel based on ability to wick/dry quickly/cool. I assume they actually _are_ capable of doing those things in a different climate, but I assure you - there is NO wicking, drying, or cooling going on here in the swamp when it's 90* and 90% humidity!  I ran 4 miles last night, around 7pm, in a T+D of 161 (but low-for-here humidity - only 65%!) and finished as drenched with sweat as I would be had I taken a bath and shower at the same time, lol! Not s stitch of non-tech/wicking material on me.


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> I'm always amused by ranking, recommendations, etc. of running apparel based on ability to wick/dry quickly/cool. I assume they actually _are_ capable of doing those things in a different climate, but I assure you - there is NO wicking, drying, or cooling going on here in the swamp when it's 90* and 90% humidity!  I ran 4 miles last night, around 7pm, in a T+D of 161 (but low-for-here humidity - only 65%!) and finished as drenched with sweat as I would be had I taken a bath and shower at the same time, lol! Not s stitch of non-tech/wicking material on me.



Believe it or not, there is some wicking going on. The better tech fabrics do move moisture from your skin to the shirt to the air. I know it doesn't seem like much, but it does happen. I definitely notice a difference between my shirts while running in the heat and humidity, with the better performers being the ones with lighter fabric and better mesh.


----------



## tigger536

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> For those of you that did Mountain to Mainstreet, do you recommend it?
> 
> I graduated from Furman and love downtown Greenville. Seems like I could make it a 3-fer weekend!




I've done it two years in a row.  I have a good friend from there, so visiting her is a nice bonus.  It is a great race.  For me, it hasn't been a PR course.  But YMMV.  There is a fairly big hill in the first 1-2 miles, then it begins a (gradual) net downhill to the finish. At mile 5, you turn into Furman, and there is some elevation there too, but not too bad. Being from the Atlanta area the elevatin is nothing that would bother us. Atlanta races have far more. Worse was running up steps at one point (only a couple but they were slippery, haha).  then at just before mile 7 you go back onto swam rabbit until the finish.  The course is slightly long, but if you know this going in you can adjust.  Also, the last two years its been very humid. (It starts at 8 instead of 7 because its part of a tri). Will I do it again? Yes.  Its a fun course, and I can hang out with my friend.


----------



## jennamfeo

Since it's been a rough week all around and @LSUlakes hasn't posted a Fun Friday Question yet, I hope he won't mind if I do!

*Fun Friday Question: *What is your favorite Disney quote? It can be from a movie, Walt, a song, whatever. Doesn't even have to be your top favorite, just something inspiring that may help make everyone's day better.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

"I give myself very good advice, but I very seldom follow it"


----------



## Dis_Yoda

"I was hiding under your porch because I love you"


----------



## KSellers88




----------



## Dis5150

FFQ: "If you can dream it you can do it."



FFigawi said:


> Here's an interesting article on wicking and the latest and greatest in performance clothing. Looks like the North Face gear is still a winner. Not sure who would pay over $200 for a pair of running shorts, though.
> 
> WSJ Article



I can't read the article. Can someone copy/paste it here?


----------



## cavepig




----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I graduated from Furman and love downtown Greenville.


And I thought you were cool until now! (Well, you still are since you knew Will Chamberlain.) Georgia Southern Eagle here, from back in the beginning with Erk Russell through 6-National Championships. There’s not so much to brag on lately and we gave up season tickets a few years back after they moved up to The Sunbelt.  So now we have more money for Disney races/trips!

We lived in Greenville when Pelham Road and Greenville Mall were on the outskirts of town and agree that downtown Greenville is a beautiful place although I’ve never raced there. DH used to do the Sphinx regularly.


----------



## GreatLakes

jennamfeo said:


> Since it's been a rough week all around and @LSUlakes hasn't posted a Fun Friday Question yet, I hope he won't mind if I do!
> 
> *Fun Friday Question: *What is your favorite Disney quote? It can be from a movie, Walt, a song, whatever. Doesn't even have to be your top favorite, just something inspiring that may help make everyone's day better.



Now that Star Wars is in the Disney stable my favorite life quote is a Disney quote.  "Do or do not.  There is no try."  



Dis5150 said:


> I can't read the article. Can someone copy/paste it here?



Try this link instead and just close the overlay.  If that doesn't work you can past the article title into the Android Search bar and get a Google Redirect link that isn't behind the pay wall.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Since it's been a rough week all around and @LSUlakes hasn't posted a Fun Friday Question yet, I hope he won't mind if I do!
> 
> *Fun Friday Question: *What is your favorite Disney quote? It can be from a movie, Walt, a song, whatever. Doesn't even have to be your top favorite, just something inspiring that may help make everyone's day better.



"Welcome to La Cava, may I take your order?"


----------



## PCFriar80

jennamfeo said:


> *Fun Friday Question: *What is your favorite Disney quote? It can be from a movie, Walt, a song, whatever. Doesn't even have to be your top favorite, just something inspiring that may help make everyone's day better.



We wants the Redhead!  We wants the Redhead!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> "Welcome to La Cava, may I take your order?"


One flight please!


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> Believe it or not, there is some wicking going on. The better tech fabrics do move moisture from your skin to the shirt to the air. I know it doesn't seem like much, but it does happen. I definitely notice a difference between my shirts while running in the heat and humidity, with the better performers being the ones with lighter fabric and better mesh.


Oh, for sure - I wear the lightest, most ope-weave shirts I have in hot weather - MUCH better than cotton, or even rD race shirts! But unless I've succumbed to heat stroke and have stopped sweating altogether, any wicking that may be going on sure isn't noticeable, lol!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Oh fun question @jennamfeo !! 

"All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them."




FFigawi said:


> "Welcome to La Cava, may I take your order?"


I just laughed out loud.


----------



## PrincessV

*FFQ:* "This is your badness level. It's unusually high for someone your size. We have to fix that." - Lilo and Stitch Has nothing to do with running, but I find myself saying it to my cats often, lol!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

tigger536 said:


> ...At mile 5, you turn into Furman... The course is slightly long...



Thanks, I did not realize it went through Furman. Even more reason to do it.

LOL, I went to the website and looked at the course map, which is a MapMyRun route, even it shows the course to be 13.32 miles.



Disney at Heart said:


> And I thought you were cool until now! (Well, you still are since you knew Will Chamberlain.) Georgia Southern Eagle...



Probably a safe bet to assume I'm *never *cool!

The Paladins always have a tough time with the Eagle_s. _For those of you who don't know (and don't care) Furman and Georgia Southern have faced each other in the national championship several times.

"Have a good race and have a safe race." Also for those of you who don't know, Will Chamberlain was a local race director who died unexpectedly, and always ended his pre-race instructions with those words.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PrincessV said:


> *FFQ:* "This is your badness level. It's unusually high for someone your size. We have to fix that." - Lilo and Stitch Has nothing to do with running, but I find myself saying it to my cats often, lol!


I’ve been saying that to Gantu a lot the last 2.5 months!


----------



## roxymama

Movie:





Parks: (tiki room)
The birds in the back are called macaws
Because of their claws?
No, because they're macaws!


----------



## cavepig

PrincessV said:


> *FFQ:* "This is your badness level. It's unusually high for someone your size. We have to fix that." - Lilo and Stitch Has nothing to do with running, but I find myself saying it to my cats often, lol!


Yes, I say this to my dogs all the time!


----------



## Capang

Theres a great big beautiful tomorrow, shining at the end of every day...

Usually sung way off key and in front of a classroom of 6th graders. If you cant laugh at yourself and all that.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Since it's been a rough week all around and @LSUlakes hasn't posted a Fun Friday Question yet, I hope he won't mind if I do!
> 
> *Fun Friday Question: *What is your favorite Disney quote? It can be from a movie, Walt, a song, whatever. Doesn't even have to be your top favorite, just something inspiring that may help make everyone's day better.


It’s kind of fun to do the impossible - Walt Disney

There are so many things from attractions I love too. 

It’s the wildest ride in the wilderness! - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad

This room has no windows and no doors... Haunted Mansion

Please Stand Clear of the Doors, Por Favor Mantangese Alejado de las puertas - monorail


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> FFQ: "If you can dream it you can do it."


I know you didn’t say it was from Walt but many often believe it is. This quote is from Horizons and was created by imagineer Tom Fitzgerald.


----------



## kbenson13

rteetz said:


> Please Stand Clear of the Doors, Por Favor Mantangese Alejado de las puertas - monorail



I'll make this one mine too.  I absolutely love this.  I'm like a Pavlov's dog--I hear this and I just get so excited for what's to come!


----------



## rteetz

kbenson13 said:


> I'll make this one mine too.  I absolutely love this.  I'm like a Pavlov's dog--I hear this and I just get so excited for what's to come!


It’s my text ringtone on my phone.


----------



## tigger536

FFigawi said:


> "Welcome to La Cava, may I take your order?"



Winner.


----------



## FFigawi

I'm amazed no one has said 

"Caution runners, speed bumps ahead" 

You can thank me later fir the ear worm you now have.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I'm amazed no one has said
> 
> "Caution runners, speed bumps ahead"
> 
> You can thank me later fir the ear worm you now have.


That would go on the least favorite list.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> That would go on the least favorite list.



No, that's "caution runners, course narrows ahead."


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> No, that's "caution runners, course narrows ahead."


Good point. They should have announcements for open bars


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  "Oh sword of truth fly swift and sure.  That evil die and good endure."  Sleeping Beauty

The Empire Strikes Back.  After Luke fails to lift the X-Wing out of the swamp and Yoda succeeds, this exchange occurs.

Luke Skywalker:  I. . . I don't believe it.

Yoda:  And that is why you fail.


----------



## McNs

“A dream is a wish your heart makes” - no not for the movie but for the throw pillow at the Disneyland Hotel. Absolutely love that hotel, our first ever visit started with 3 nights there (followed by a week at HoJo).


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Good point. They should have announcements for open bars


"Caution runners, @Keels beer stop ahead"


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> "Caution runners, @Keels beer stop ahead"


I think we should get that recording before the 10K happens. I’m sure WDW personnel would be thrilled with that...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I think we should get that recording before the 10K happens. I’m sure WDW personnel would be thrilled with that...



I HAVE A LITTLE BLUETOOTH SPEAKER!!!! DON'T TEMPT ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I HAVE A LITTLE BLUETOOTH SPEAKER!!!! DON'T TEMPT ME!!!!!!!!!


Do it!


----------



## ZellyB

It is neither inspirational nor about running, but I adore it.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> I HAVE A LITTLE BLUETOOTH SPEAKER!!!! DON'T TEMPT ME!!!!!!!!!



This should totally happen!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Fun Friday:

Vanellope-"As your merciful princess, I hereby decree that everyone who was ever mean to me shall be... executed."

Calhoun-"Oh, this place just got interesting."


----------



## YawningDodo

Speaking of _Wreck-It Ralph_:

"There's no one I'd rather be than me."


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: 

Hanging in my living room. RIP Wishes


----------



## KevM

FFQ:  Squirrel!


----------



## Novatrix

Technically a day late, but .

Friday QOTD:


----------



## Bree

I’m a day late, but.....


----------



## TCB in FLA

tigger536 said:


> Yep, you were just behind me.  I finished in 2:12 and change.  Glad EMS got there so fast.  Yes, it was long.  My friend paced the 2:45 group and the RD told them in advance that the course measured 13.3.  Ugh. Lol.


Well at least my suspicions were confirmed. Sigh.


----------



## TCB in FLA

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> For those of you that did Mountain to Mainstreet, do you recommend it?
> 
> I graduated from Furman and love downtown Greenville. Seems like I could make it a 3-fer weekend!


I drove down from Asheville to run (about 50 min away). Although we’ve lived here for about 8 years (which is forever to this former military family), this was my first race in Greenville. It’s a point-to-point, and I thought the start was chaotic and cramped, but loved the Swamp Rabbit Trail. I was impressed how pretty Furman is (even welcomed that hill!) and understand why a couple of kids from my boys’ small private school go there each year. As mentioned, I was not happy with the race distance. The finish was fine, lots of snacks and the ability to pick up your shirt after the race was great. We took a Lyft back to our car (you could pay for a shuttle but I never saw one). Not sure if it would do it again, although maybe would do the Swamp Rabbit half in February.


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD Any Pooh fans? (edited to correct impossible quote) 
“People say nothing is impossible, but I do nothing every day.”

“I’m not lost for I know where I am. But however, where I am may be lost.”

“Some people care too much. I think it’s called love.”

“It is more fun to talk with someone who doesn’t use long, difficult words but rather short, easy words like, ‘What about lunch?’”


----------



## Miranda

TCB in FLA said:


> QOTD Any Pooh fans?
> “People say nothing is impossible, but I do impossible every day.”
> 
> “I’m not lost for I know where I am. But however, where I am may be lost.”
> 
> “Some people care too much. I think it’s called love.”
> 
> “It is more fun to talk with someone who doesn’t use long, difficult words but rather short, easy words like, ‘What about lunch?’”


<---


----------



## SarahDisney

apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: View attachment 328045
> 
> Hanging in my living room. RIP Wishes



Excuse me while I go cry.

RIP Wishes. I still love you.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

When you’re waiting to go for your Sunday run but there’s a pesky area of rain that just won’t move out.  It’s been raining all day so far. The temp is only in the 50s so even though it’s not pouring rain, it’s steady enough that I don’t want to go out in the cool and wet. Hoping it moves out by 4:00 or so like they’re saying and there’s a long enough break that I can fit in my 4 miles.


----------



## huskies90

jennamfeo said:


> Since it's been a rough week all around and @LSUlakes hasn't posted a Fun Friday Question yet, I hope he won't mind if I do!
> 
> *Fun Friday Question: *What is your favorite Disney quote? It can be from a movie, Walt, a song, whatever. Doesn't even have to be your top favorite, just something inspiring that may help make everyone's day better.


ATTQOTD: “You’re not gonna make it!! You’re not gonna make it!!” - Dr. Seeker


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I’m gonna have a heart attack and die from not surprise!”


----------



## Waiting2goback

PrincessV said:


> I don't mind at all! The answer is short: money. The longer answer is that my income is not keeping pace with the costs of life and _something_ has to give in my discretionary spending - W&D is my least favorite of the WDW race weekends so, even though I enjoy it, it's the easy* pick to let one go.
> (*It won't be easy at all, really. After the long, hot, FL summer, I'm always so excited to get back to rD again! ~sigh~)



Oh, ok.  I wasn't sure if it was the race itself you didn't like.  



jennamfeo said:


> Since it's been a rough week all around and @LSUlakes hasn't posted a Fun Friday Question yet, I hope he won't mind if I do!
> 
> *Fun Friday Question: *What is your favorite Disney quote? It can be from a movie, Walt, a song, whatever. Doesn't even have to be your top favorite, just something inspiring that may help make everyone's day better.



I will make my answer my quote for the day.  



rteetz said:


> It’s my text ringtone on my phone.


. It used to be mine too but when I switched phones from Samsung to iPhone I lost it and I haven't been able to find it for the iPhone.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## kbenson13

rteetz said:


> It’s my text ringtone on my phone.



Holy cow!  How does one do this!?!?


----------



## rteetz

kbenson13 said:


> Holy cow!  How does one do this!?!?


I used Zedge. It’s an app that had ringtones.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Which do you find to suck more, a cold during the winter or summer cold? 

ATTQOTD: Summer colds! I'm not supposed to get sick during the summer, so when I have one I am very angry about it! I feel like I could sleep all day and had such high expectations for this week!

On a personal side note I watched my first Star Wars film in theaters this weekend. I dont know why people are so down on Solo as I really enjoyed it! I still need to watch the Last Jedi... Also watched Ratatouille on Sunday and thought it was a good little movie as well.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which do you find to suck more, a cold during the winter or summer cold?


Summer, who the heck wants to get sick in the summer. It’s almost expected in the winter.


----------



## YawningDodo

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which do you find to suck more, a cold during the winter or summer cold?



I don't think I've ever gotten a cold during the summer! I always get them either in the spring (always just when I think I've made it through winter without one)...or after I get back from a trip. I think between the two, though, I'd dislike it more in summer because we don't have air conditioning and I think the daytime heat would make it extra miserable to be at home trying to get some sleep and get over it.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Summer! I don’t get just a regular cold too often, but every May I either get a virus or strep. Without fail it is always on the first hot weekend without rain. And the onset is always on a Friday, which just sucks even more.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which do you find to suck more, a cold during the winter or summer cold?



Summer because I expect to get a cold in the winter, not in the summer.  On a plus though I'm more likely to still get my runs in while slightly sick in the summer as opposed to the winter so at least I have that going.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Summer!


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: Winter.  I rarely get sick but when I do its because it seems like the entire world has a cold first, which would be in winter.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which do you find to suck more, a cold during the winter or summer cold?


ATTQOTD: Summer colds are way worse.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Both suck! Somehow winter colds seem to hit me harder, but I hate getting sick in the summer more.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I know I'm jinxing myself, but I can't remember the last time I got a cold. I believe that is due to running (and washing my hands a thousand times a day).

I won't say the SR word, but running seems to keep your nasal passages clean.

But summer colds are worse, mostly because they are more unexpected.


----------



## PrincessV

Keels said:


> I HAVE A LITTLE BLUETOOTH SPEAKER!!!! DON'T TEMPT ME!!!!!!!!!


Dooooooooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!!!!!



*DisneyDreamer said:


> When you’re waiting to go for your Sunday run but there’s a pesky area of rain that just won’t move out.  It’s been raining all day so far. The temp is only in the 50s so even though it’s not pouring rain, it’s steady enough that I don’t want to go out in the cool and wet. Hoping it moves out by 4:00 or so like they’re saying and there’s a long enough break that I can fit in my 4 miles.


If it makes you feel better, I've been waiting for rain for three days - not a drop so far and the heat is just unreal now because the walls/roof/ground hasn't cooled off!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which do you find to suck more, a cold during the winter or summer cold?


ATTQOTD: Both suck equally... but a cold in August, with fever, in FL, when the AC died and the indoor temp hit 96? Truly the worst EVER! 



> On a personal side note I watched my first Star Wars film in theaters this weekend. I dont know why people are so down on Solo as I really enjoyed it! I still need to watch the Last Jedi... Also watched Ratatouille on Sunday and thought it was a good little movie as well.


I loved _Solo_! So much fun.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Summer for sure.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which do you find to suck more, a cold during the winter or summer cold?


Summer colds are by far worse.  The added silliness of not knowing for the first part if it is a virus or just allergies means I fail to take any action to alleviate any symptoms.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: winter colds definitely suck more. Summer colds are more of just a buzzkill, but I recover from the summer ones faster.


----------



## Jules76126

Friday Question - I am a huge Pooh fan. I really love the classic pooh style. I think these are two of my favorites - 









My mom is already telling my husband we should do a pooh themed nursery - and we are no pregnant nor have plans to be this year. He loved this. 

Today question - definitely a summer cold is worse.


----------



## JBinORL

Oh man...just spent an entire weekend laid up sick, missing three total runs in a row. May and June have just not been my friends


----------



## cavepig

Colds suck at anytime.  I feel in the winter they linger longer, but then I haven't had a summer cold in a very very long time.   

On a side note I out ran a horse for 1.5 miles today, I felt like Justify...Okay it was barely trotting and pulling a cart, but it felt cool not letting it pass me.
Oh & I loved Solo!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Winter cold because all the cool holidays are in the winter and I don't want to be sick during that time. Plus summer colds tend to be milder.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Jules76126 said:


> Friday Question - I am a huge Pooh fan. I really love the classic pooh style. I think these are two of my favorites -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom is already telling my husband we should do a pooh themed nursery - and we are no pregnant nor have plans to be this year. He loved this.
> 
> Today question - definitely a summer cold is worse.


The nurseries for my boys were Pooh themed. Seems like yesterday (they are 15 and 17) — thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: summer colds suck most. I had the worse one last year right after vacation, then had a huge rush order come in that I couldn’t afford to turn down. Miserable.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
Winter for me, especially when it interferes with marathon weekend training or the runs themselves!  I save the Summer for allergies!


----------



## tigger536

For those of you that ran Hotlanta this year and in past years (I think there were a few of us), how did you feel about your race this year vs. last/ previous years?  I finished 2 minutes slower than last year, which is disappointing given that with my current PR times, i should have been faster than last year by quite a bit.  It felt hotter this year though, so I'm interested to hear what others thought.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which do you find to suck more, a cold during the winter or summer cold?


Definitely winter, because I'm already freezing and being sick just makes me more sensitive to the cold temperatures. At least in the summer I can sit out in the sun to try and heal myself.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*DIVA'S HALF-MARATHON: RACE REPORT!

Location: Centre Island, Toronto, Ontario, Canada
*
I was going to do a "Good, Bad, Ugly" but I really feel that the things I liked, others might not and what bothered me would be fine for others, so I'll just recap as I experienced it.

We caught a FERRY BOAT across to the island for the race-this was a cool experience as I had never taken a boat to a race start before. I get nauseous standing on a dock, which meant Gravol (Dramamine for the Americans) was required ahead of time-spoiler, it didn't affect my race. Because the ferry did not start running until 8am the official start time was 10am. Great if you don't like mornings. I am a total morning person, awake at 5am without an alarm most days, so I was a little worried about the impending heat.

It turned out to be a perfect day! About 23 degrees celcius (73 F) super sunny but with a strong breeze coming of the lake in all directions! 
Bag check was easy as we were given DIVA logo drawstring bags the day before, along with pink tutus and our ferry tickets.
There was a DJ and lots of Expo type vendors giving away free samples right up until start time!

I started in the first wave. Because I have been injured for the last 6 weeks on and off with a strained back and had not run longer than 12K at a time in that period. So, I decided to attempt a 5 minute run:1walk strategy. But after the first two repeats of this my back said "Hell No" to varying the stride that much. So I locked into a 9:30/mile pace for 5 minutes followed by an 11:00/mile pace every 1 minute. This gave me the needed rest while still keeping essentially a running gait. I kept this up for the first 11k.

After that my back was just being a pain so I decided to stick to running continuous at about a 10 min/mile pace. 

The course (2 figure-8 loops) was beautiful as we had views of the lake to one side and vistas looking back at Toronto main-land skyline on the other. The terrain varied constantly too, from beach sand, to grass, trail and paved side walks.

There was not much crowd support due to the narrowness of the course (and being on an island) which I was fine with. Because of the loops there were frequently people to be spotted coming back (or heading out) so lots of comraderie all around!

Just before the finish chute we were given tiara's and feather boas!! So 

*I finished in 2:15:57 and am quite happy with that for the injury and lack of training.*

*My main take-away is TRUST YOUR BASE*! I have been running halves and full marathons for more than 10 years now, some years I train like a demon and sometimes life gets in the way, but my base seems to always be there when I need it.
*


*


----------



## Nole95

tigger536 said:


> For those of you that ran Hotlanta this year and in past years (I think there were a few of us), how did you feel about your race this year vs. last/ previous years?  I finished 2 minutes slower than last year, which is disappointing given that with my current PR times, i should have been faster than last year by quite a bit.  It felt hotter this year though, so I'm interested to hear what others thought.



I have run all five of these races, and it was definitely hotter this year than last year.  Last year was the best weather of any of them as it was fairly pleasant.  It just felt brutal out there yesterday.  

Due to some knee issues the past month, I was unable to do any kind of hill training and minimal running.  Yesterday was not easy, but even if I had been in perfect shape, the heat would have done me in quickly.  I just do not do well in heat and humidity.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

As the weather is the same for me temperature wise - they both suck.


----------



## tigger536

Nole95 said:


> I have run all five of these races, and it was definitely hotter this year than last year.  Last year was the best weather of any of them as it was fairly pleasant.  It just felt brutal out there yesterday.
> 
> Due to some knee issues the past month, I was unable to do any kind of hill training and minimal running.  Yesterday was not easy, but even if I had been in perfect shape, the heat would have done me in quickly.  I just do not do well in heat and humidity.



This is what I thought too, glad to know it wasn't just me.  Last year did not feel that bad at all.  This year it felt blazing from the get go.  Congrats on getting it done too! And double congrats on doing all 5! That's awesome.  I've run it 3 years now.  Its still a good race, I'll do it again next year.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I'll be contrarian and choose winter since I usually get one or two colds every winter and I certainly hate that (one of the many great blessings of parenthood, but my pesky little darlings seem to bring home every cold known to man).  There are occasional summers where I don't get a cold.  While summer colds are never pleasant, at least for me they have historically been less frequent so I'll choose to dislike the winter ones more since they are more inevitable.  Also, it is way more pleasant to train here in the winter, so I really hate having to take time off due to colds....


----------



## DopeyBadger

tigger536 said:


> For those of you that ran Hotlanta this year and in past years (I think there were a few of us), how did you feel about your race this year vs. last/ previous years?  I finished 2 minutes slower than last year, which is disappointing given that with my current PR times, i should have been faster than last year by quite a bit.  It felt hotter this year though, so I'm interested to hear what others thought.



Something I've done in the past is compare percentile finishes from year to year.  For example, let's say there were 1700 runners this year and you finished in 800th place.

800/1700 = 47%

Now look at how many people finished in 2017, let's say it was 1950.

1950*0.47 = 917th place (just round if decimal).

Now look through the 2017 results for the runner who finished in 917th place.  What time did they finish in?

Let's say your time was 2:20 in 2018 at a 47% finish and the 917th place runner in 2017 was a 2:16 finish.  This would lead me to believe that this year's course was about 4 min (or 2.9% (4 min/140 min) more difficult than last year.  Do the last 3-4 years and you get a general idea at the baseline time for the percentile finish and the ebbs and flows to more challenging weather condition years from others.

Using this method has a few assumptions:

1) The race course is the same.  
2) We assume that the population of runners from 2017 to 2018 is roughly equal.  No real good way to prove this one way or another, but as long as there was nothing special differentiating the 2017 pool of runners from the 2018 pool of runners, then in most cases this is a safe assumption.
3) No extenuating circumstances influenced the pools time other than weather.  Example, no train crossed the course forcing people to stop or it wasn't black flagged and many entries weren't recorded, etc.

Doing this helps isolate the actual race day conditions as a variable for how difficult the course was from one year to the next.


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> Something I've done in the past is compare percentile finishes from year to year.  For example, let's say there were 1700 runners this year and you finished in 800th place.
> 
> 800/1700 = 47%
> 
> Now look at how many people finished in 2017, let's say it was 1950.
> 
> 1950*0.47 = 917th place (just round if decimal).
> 
> Now look through the 2017 results for the runner who finished in 917th place.  What time did they finish in?
> 
> Let's say your time was 2:20 in 2018 at a 47% finish and the 917th place runner in 2017 was a 2:16 finish.  This would lead me to believe that this year's course was about 4 min (or 2.9% (4 min/140 min) more difficult than last year.  Do the last 3-4 years and you get a general idea at the baseline time for the percentile finish and the ebbs and flows to more challenging weather condition years from others.
> 
> Using this method has a few assumptions:
> 
> 1) The race course is the same.
> 2) We assume that the population of runners from 2017 to 2018 is roughly equal.  No real good way to prove this one way or another, but as long as there was nothing special differentiating the 2017 pool of runners from the 2018 pool of runners, then in most cases this is a safe assumption.
> 3) No extenuating circumstances influenced the pools time other than weather.  Example, no train crossed the course forcing people to stop or it wasn't black flagged and many entries weren't recorded, etc.
> 
> Doing this helps isolate the actual race day conditions as a variable for how difficult the course was from one year to the next.



Geeez. Whatever happened to #NoMathMonday? @Keels will not be pleased.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Geeez. Whatever happened to #NoMathMonday? @Keels will not be pleased.



Thanks for the tag.
My brain exploded and now I am dead.
RIP Keels.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> Geeez. Whatever happened to #NoMathMonday? @Keels will not be pleased.





Keels said:


> Thanks for the tag.
> My brain exploded and now I am dead.
> RIP Keels.



And here I thought it was #NoMathAnyday!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

FFigawi said:


> Geeez. Whatever happened to #NoMathMonday? @Keels will not be pleased.





Keels said:


> Thanks for the tag.
> My brain exploded and now I am dead.
> RIP Keels.





DopeyBadger said:


> And here I thought it was #NoMathAnyday!


This reminds me of an old Calvin and Hobbes cartoon in the newspaper where Calvin decides that math is actually a religion and declares himself to be a math atheist so schools can no longer teach him math.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> Thanks for the tag.
> My brain exploded and now I am dead.
> RIP Keels.



Wow.  I guess the only question left is whether zombie @Keels finally signs up for Dopey and spends it chasing @roxymama trying to eat her brains.  My guess is yes, but she is ultimately unsuccessful due to @roxymama’s adrenaline-fueled pace keeping her out in front. All is not lost for zombie @Keels, though, as she is able to sneak up behind @rteetz during his post-race face painting session for a snack.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Wow.  I guess the only question left is whether zombie @Keels finally signs up for Dopey and spends it chasing @roxymama trying to eat her brains.  My guess is yes, but she is ultimately unsuccessful due to @roxymama’s adrenaline-fueled pace keeping her out in front. All is not lost for zombie @Keels, though, as she is able to sneak up behind @rteetz during his post-race face painting session for a snack.


Great....


----------



## Sleepless Knight

camaker said:


> Wow.  I guess the only question left is whether zombie @Keels finally signs up for Dopey and spends it chasing @roxymama trying to eat her brains.  My guess is yes, but she is ultimately unsuccessful due to @roxymama’s adrenaline-fueled pace keeping her out in front. All is not lost for zombie @Keels, though, as she is able to sneak up behind @rteetz during his post-race face painting session for a snack.


But won't @rteetz be safe from zombie @Keels because he isn't actually doing the post race face painting session?


----------



## SarahDisney

Sleepless Knight said:


> But won't @rteetz be safe from zombie @Keels because he isn't actually doing the post race face painting session?



Don't say such things. We can't let @rteetz think this face painting thing is optional.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Don't say such things. We can't let @rteetz think this face painting thing is optional.



Yeah, it's not.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Don't say such things. We can't let @rteetz think this face painting thing is optional.


We shall see about that...


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which do you find to suck more, a cold during the winter or summer cold?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Summer colds! I'm not supposed to get sick during the summer, so when I have one I am very angry about it! I feel like I could sleep all day and had such high expectations for this week!
> 
> On a personal side note I watched my first Star Wars film in theaters this weekend. I dont know why people are so down on Solo as I really enjoyed it! I still need to watch the Last Jedi... Also watched Ratatouille on Sunday and thought it was a good little movie as well.



I'm going with winter.  When it's freezing out and you get sick it's already hard enough to stay warm and now you through a cold in top of it.   

I probably won't see Solo in the theater, like I didn't do Rogue One in the theater.  But yes, Ratatouille is a good movie.  When it first came out on DVD my oldest would watch it over and over. I haven't seen it since she grew out of that phase but I remember liking it.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> Don't say such things. We can't let @rteetz think this face painting thing is optional.





Keels said:


> Yeah, it's not.



If we let @rteetz get the idea face painting is optional, @roxymama might start thinking Dopey is optional, too!


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> If we let @rteetz get the idea face painting is optional, @roxymama might start thinking Dopey is optional, too!


That is definitely not optional for @roxymama


----------



## flav

@LSUlakes could you please add the following:
November 11 - flav - Demi-Marathon des Microbrasseries 21k Bromont (1:59:59 / NA)


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## SarahDisney

People who wear actual, dedicated running sunglasses: (I know people have recently mentioned both Goodr and Knockaround, but I'm open to other affordable options)
How's the visibility when the sun is directly in your eyes? 
I'm perfectly happy with my sunglasses, except that I run basically directly into the sun on a semi-busy very winding road, and it's hard to see if there are cars coming at me. So while I'm not particularly looking for new sunglasses, if I can find ones that solve the visibility issue, it might be worth it.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> People who wear actual, dedicated running sunglasses: (I know people have recently mentioned both Goodr and Knockaround, but I'm open to other affordable options)
> How's the visibility when the sun is directly in your eyes?



I wear ones from Rudy Project and have never noticed an issue running or biking into the sun. The lenses are very easy to change, making it easy to choose different tints or darkness factors based on the outdoor conditions.


----------



## KingLlama

Running randoms....

-That callus came off, and the pain(which I worried was more internal than external) went away with it. Running completely pain free for the first time in a loooooong time.

-Treated myself to new shoes a week ago. As much as I wanted to be adventurous and try something new and exciting, I stuck with the updated Brooks Dyads. They've been my workhorse this whole time, didn't want to fix what wasn't broken.

-Am I stupid for charting out the races I want to do for the next 11 months, and going ahead and creating a weekly training schedule for them? It's pretty amazing how my training schedule includes some shorter races that match EXACTLY the distance I planned on doing for my long run that week anyway. That's a sign, right? 

-How comfortable is everyone running alone in unfamiliar cities? I'll be on a work trip in November, and found what looks to be a great route in the city where I'll be(right along the river). But I know zilch about the city, so I'm unsure how safe and runner-friendly it is. It's Milwaukee, so maybe @rteetz can chime in.

-Okay, that's four more things than any of you cared to hear from me today, so I'm out.


----------



## LSUlakes

The post race face painting of @rteetz and @roxymama Dopey run are definitely NOT optional! The only real question regarding this matter is guessing projected finish time and what cool paint job the young man will get. Maybe my 4 year old who loves Disney princess can help out lol. I'm a little out of the loop on this topic, so when its decided when and where the face painting is going to take place, please let me know as I would like to witness to such greatness!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Summer running topic: Do you use sunscreen to protect your skin during your runs in the summer?

ATTQOTD: I will apply if my run will last past 8:30 AM or start before 5:30 PM. I have already had 2 spots of skin cancer removed and probably have additional spots I need to get checked out soon that are of some concern. I burn easily so I don't mess around with it.


----------



## ChipNDale86

Thought I'd join in on this thread since I completed my first @DopeyBadger training run yesterday. It was a nice & easy 4 miles w/ strides and I actually hit my goal pace (+/- 4 seconds) each mile! It's starting to get really warm here in NC so I'm going to try to take advantage of the easy days!


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> For those of you that ran Hotlanta this year and in past years (I think there were a few of us), how did you feel about your race this year vs. last/ previous years?  I finished 2 minutes slower than last year, which is disappointing given that with my current PR times, i should have been faster than last year by quite a bit.  It felt hotter this year though, so I'm interested to hear what others thought.





Nole95 said:


> I have run all five of these races, and it was definitely hotter this year than last year.  Last year was the best weather of any of them as it was fairly pleasant.  It just felt brutal out there yesterday.
> 
> Due to some knee issues the past month, I was unable to do any kind of hill training and minimal running.  Yesterday was not easy, but even if I had been in perfect shape, the heat would have done me in quickly.  I just do not do well in heat and humidity.



I finished 4ish minutes slower than last year. I also completely forgot that the last 5k was basically all hills and wanted to throat punch myself for signing up for this race again. LOL. Once it was all over I was glad I had done it again though!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: For runs less than 30 minutes, no.  For over, yes.


----------



## LSUlakes

ChipNDale86 said:


> Thought I'd join in on this thread since I completed my first @DopeyBadger training run yesterday. It was a nice & easy 4 miles w/ strides and I actually hit my goal pace (+/- 4 seconds) each mile! It's starting to get really warm here in NC so I'm going to try to take advantage of the easy days!



Welcome to the thread! Not sure where you are located in NC and its probably a little late for this summer but there is a cool "adult" running camp put on by ZAP (Link here). If you are really new to the sport or just looking for some different advice I highly recommend the camp. It's up in the mountains so even in the summer, morning temps felt great being in the mid 60's. The week I went was the bear week and it included a 5 mile race up Grandfather Mt. It was cold at the top. Good luck with your training and we look forward to you being a part of our little discussions.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I also burn really easily, so I do wear sunscreen when/if I will be running during the times of 10am until 5ish. Maybe I should extend those times, but I don’t usually burn outside of those times. I know I am still getting UV rays though, and my dad has had a spot of cancer removed before so I know I am susceptible...


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: When I remember, absolutely.
So ... like once a month.
But I really should do it every run. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: My face moisturizer has sunscreen in it, so technically yes. I will put sunscreen on my arms and legs if I am going to be out for more than an hour...when I remember. I also try to wear hats if possible.


----------



## ChipNDale86

LSUlakes said:


> Welcome to the thread! Not sure where you are located in NC and its probably a little late for this summer but there is a cool "adult" running camp put on by ZAP (Link here). If you are really new to the sport or just looking for some different advice I highly recommend the camp. It's up in the mountains so even in the summer, morning temps felt great being in the mid 60's. The week I went was the bear week and it included a 5 mile race up Grandfather Mt. It was cold at the top. Good luck with your training and we look forward to you being a part of our little discussions.



Thanks! I'm in Winston-Salem so not too far from the mountains. I'll look into it!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Always.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I always have SPF 15 on my face and neck...but no, I do not apply anything other than that for runs.  I'm Irish/American Indian so while I'm pale-ish, I don't burn (unless I'm on the top deck of the Disney Magic and lose track of time in my lounge chair)! I certainly have some interesting short and sports bra tan lines however...


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Summer running topic: Do you use sunscreen to protect your skin during your runs in the summer?


Only if I am running between the hours of 10am and 4pm for longer than 30 minutes, as 1) I live in Canada-not to say it isn't hot and sunny right now, but no where near Southern U.S. levels and 2) I tan well


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> How comfortable is everyone running alone in unfamiliar cities? I'll be on a work trip in November, and found what looks to be a great route in the city where I'll be(right along the river). But I know zilch about the city, so I'm unsure how safe and runner-friendly it is. It's Milwaukee, so maybe @rteetz can chime in.


If you’re gonna run I recommend down by the lake front. Great scenery and runner friendly.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Summer running topic: Do you use sunscreen to protect your skin during your runs in the summer?


I’m a bad person and don’t wear sunscreen.


----------



## Jules76126

I don't wear sunscreen when running but probably should.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: I had second degree burns as a child after spending an entire overcast day at water park and being slightly loose with truth when my mom asked if I was wearing sunscreen (because, you know, time putting on sunscreen was time not on a water slide). I spent an entire week with my shoulders and almost my entire back covered in blisters and barely able to move or sleep (not to mention very painful, but not quite as extensive, burns on my face, neck, arms and legs). Since then my goal is to maintain a beautiful Edward Scissorhands-esque complexion.


----------



## TheHamm

KingLlama said:


> Running randoms....
> 
> -Am I stupid for charting out the races I want to do for the next 11 months, and going ahead and creating a weekly training schedule for them? It's pretty amazing how my training schedule includes some shorter races that match EXACTLY the distance I planned on doing for my long run that week anyway. That's a sign, right?
> 
> -How comfortable is everyone running alone in unfamiliar cities?.



(1) if you are looking for validation, you are in the correct thread.  Seems like a sign to me!
(2) I struggle with this.  I have high tailed it out of sketchy neighborhoods, and I have found myself on a not-really-a-path-that used to be a path and cut my runs short.  My concern is with running in what could be a sketchy area when extending my distance and perhaps finding myself exhausted and more likely to panic.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Summer running topic: Do you use sunscreen to protect your skin during your runs in the summer?


Do you get notifications when someone searches a term in your thread?  I was just yesterday looking back at this topic from previous posts!  
After 7am I use sunscreen.  I am trying to streamline my get out the door process so I can squeeze in a little more distance on my time constrained lunch break and am thinking a spray would be faster than a cream hence my looking back at the thread.  I am struggling with new running tanks as my fav is no longer made and I do not want anything strappy or racerback as it is even more hard to reach spots needing sunscreen.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

KingLlama said:


> -How comfortable is everyone running alone in unfamiliar cities? I'll be on a work trip in November, and found what looks to be a great route in the city where I'll be(right along the river). But I know zilch about the city, so I'm unsure how safe and runner-friendly it is. It's Milwaukee, so maybe @rteetz can chime in.


I also live in the Milwaukee area, so I second what @rteetz said. The Lakefront is definitely a runner friendly area and where I’d choose to go.


----------



## JM735

ATTQOTD: I rarely use sunscreen.  Sometimes I will use it at Disney after multiple days in the parks or at the pool.


----------



## Disney at Heart

DopeyBadger said:


> Something I've done in the past is compare percentile finishes from year to year.  For example, let's say there were 1700 runners this year and you finished in 800th place.
> 
> 800/1700 = 47%
> 
> Now look at how many people finished in 2017, let's say it was 1950.
> 
> 1950*0.47 = 917th place (just round if decimal).
> 
> Now look through the 2017 results for the runner who finished in 917th place.  What time did they finish in?
> 
> Let's say your time was 2:20 in 2018 at a 47% finish and the 917th place runner in 2017 was a 2:16 finish.  This would lead me to believe that this year's course was about 4 min (or 2.9% (4 min/140 min) more difficult than last year.  Do the last 3-4 years and you get a general idea at the baseline time for the percentile finish and the ebbs and flows to more challenging weather condition years from others.
> 
> Using this method has a few assumptions:
> 
> 1) The race course is the same.
> 2) We assume that the population of runners from 2017 to 2018 is roughly equal.  No real good way to prove this one way or another, but as long as there was nothing special differentiating the 2017 pool of runners from the 2018 pool of runners, then in most cases this is a safe assumption.
> 3) No extenuating circumstances influenced the pools time other than weather.  Example, no train crossed the course forcing people to stop or it wasn't black flagged and many entries weren't recorded, etc.
> 
> Doing this helps isolate the actual race day conditions as a variable for how difficult the course was from one year to the next.



I always look at my percentage/place on a run. I usually fall somewhere in the middle of the pack. In the Remarkable River 10k on Sunday, I placed 123/246 overall (50%), 64/159 females (40.3%), 3/8 F60-64 (37.5%). So I'm doing ok for my age, although I'll never be "fast." On halfs and fulls I usually fall a little further behind. 

@LSUlakes Results for Remarkable River 10K: Time- 1:08:34.  I wanted to be <1:05:00, but the heat and humidity were fierce, and I always run by feel. I ran the first two miles straight, starting out with the 11:25 pace group and catching up with the 10:30 group for a moment, but then had to start taking walk breaks and ended up with an 11:04 pace.

ATTQOTD yesterday: Winter cold is the worst because it can turn into bronchitis in a heartbeat. Rarely do I have a summer cold, although the older I get, the more allergies I have to pollen giving me constant sinus drainage in the spring.
ATTQOTD: I rarely use sunscreen for runs because I avoid running in the middle of the day in the summer, and the sun in the winter is much less intense. Ex: Ran 6.1 miles this morning in the Florida sun on vacation at the beach. Started at 6 am running on the beach before the sun was actually out for about 3 miles, came back through a shady neighborhood for 3 miles after the sun was out, before the UV index got above "low." BTW The sunrise was beautiful! On the unusual occasion when I know I am going to be running in the sun, I will wear sunscreen. Ex: Peachtree Road Race on July 4th!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I try not to run in the intense sun, but I am a sunscreen wearer! No tan is worth a burn. I am super fair complected and burned more as a dumb teenager trying to tan than I care to admit.


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> People who wear actual, dedicated running sunglasses: (I know people have recently mentioned both Goodr and Knockaround, but I'm open to other affordable options)
> How's the visibility when the sun is directly in your eyes?
> I'm perfectly happy with my sunglasses, except that I run basically directly into the sun on a semi-busy very winding road, and it's hard to see if there are cars coming at me. So while I'm not particularly looking for new sunglasses, if I can find ones that solve the visibility issue, it might be worth it.


I don't wear my Goodrs for running because they're too big to fit under a hat/visor. I wear sport sunglasses I got cheap form Target - I want to say Ironman or C9 brand. I always wear a hat/visor, too, which mostly keeps the sun from directly hitting my eyes. Occasionally, the sunset will line up with my run and be right in my eyes - I can't stare it down for any length of time, but I can see well enough to be aware of a car, pedestrians, etc.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Disney at Heart said:


> I always look at my percentage/place on a run. I usually fall somewhere in the middle of the pack. In the Remarkable River 10k on Sunday, I placed 123/246 overall (50%), 64/159 females (40.3%), 3/8 F60-64 (37.5%). So I'm doing ok for my age, although I'll never be "fast." On halfs and fulls I usually fall a little further behind.



Same here.  I track my percentile finishes next to my PRs.  It helps normalize one race to the next adjusting if one race has more challenging conditions or terrain (again assuming similar running populations).  I throw out Disney races because they are a different kind of race that aren't like the others.   Best overall was Brat Fest 5k last year at top 4%.  Best Gender was Lakefront Marathon (8.1%) and Best AG was Lakefront Marathon (12.1%).  I've got a feeling all three will fall this weekend where I'm aiming for a Top 2 finish and AG 1st place.


----------



## PrincessV

*ATTQOTD*: Yes to sunscreen, always! Well, okay, not for runs in the dark. But yes, for any and every daylight run, no matter the time of day. 55 SPF on all exposed skin. And I reapply with a little stick sunscreen on runs longer than 90 minutes. I didn't used to be so vigilant, but 1. I'm "of a certain age" and see the damage from too much tanning in my youth, 2. I really do not look great with much tan, and 3. there are finally sunscreens in higher SPFs my skin will tolerate without breaking out in a rash - that wasn't the case for a long, long time.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

SarahDisney said:


> People who wear actual, dedicated running sunglasses: (I know people have recently mentioned both Goodr and Knockaround, but I'm open to other affordable options)
> How's the visibility when the sun is directly in your eyes?



Not sure if this qualifies as 'actual, dedicated running' sunglasses.

I use cheap sunglasses from either Target or Walmart. I think the current pair is Foster Grant. The thing I always go for is polarized lenses. That seems to make a big different when looking into the sun.

Unfortunately, polarization means you have to spend $15 rather than $10!


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> People who wear actual, dedicated running sunglasses: (I know people have recently mentioned both Goodr and Knockaround, but I'm open to other affordable options)
> How's the visibility when the sun is directly in your eyes?
> I'm perfectly happy with my sunglasses, except that I run basically directly into the sun on a semi-busy very winding road, and it's hard to see if there are cars coming at me. So while I'm not particularly looking for new sunglasses, if I can find ones that solve the visibility issue, it might be worth it.


I got some Oakley RPM Squared sunglasses a couple years ago when they were on a really good sale at Backcountry.com and I have not had a problem with visibility.  There are a lot of other lenses that I could get for them, too, although I just have the Violet Iridium lenses that they came with (I got the white frames and it seems like the frame color is coordinated with the color of lenses you get to start with  ).  I am not really sure what those are supposed to be good for but I like the color of them.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Yes if it is later than 10am and I'm running in direct sun.  I try to stay on shaded trails and run early during the summer.  The sun and I are not the best of friends. I don't tan at all.  I just turn purple then peel.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> People who wear actual, dedicated running sunglasses: (I know people have recently mentioned both Goodr and Knockaround, but I'm open to other affordable options)
> How's the visibility when the sun is directly in your eyes?


I recently purchased Knockarounds (thanks @KSellers88 !) and have been really happy with them. I think the huge difference is in the polarization- I notice that I squint significantly less than when wearing non-polarized. So if your current sunglasses are polarized, you probably won't notice a big difference.


----------



## avondale

KingLlama said:


> Running randoms....
> 
> 
> -How comfortable is everyone running alone in unfamiliar cities? I'll be on a work trip in November, and found what looks to be a great route in the city where I'll be(right along the river). But I know zilch about the city, so I'm unsure how safe and runner-friendly it is. It's Milwaukee, so maybe @rteetz can chime in.



I've done this in several new-to-me cities.  I will generally plan out a route starting from my hotel, so hopefully I am staying in a reasonably safe area.  As I go, I generally just keep my eyes open about the conditions around me - are things getting run down, more trash, graffitti, etc.?  The other thing I may do is look up typical running/scenic/tourist areas, like trails in a park or along a lake or river.  Those are usually reasonably populated.  Again, use common sense.  You could also mention your route to someone you know who is local and see if they react in horror to your plans.  

I was in Milwaukee last October.  I ran parts of the Riverwalk before sunrise several days with no problems.  Not the most scenic when it's still dark.  That was probably the biggest challenge - figuring out where the official walk went as it went across streets and around restaurants, etc.  There were a few homeless folks camped out on parts of it, but I never had any concerns.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Summer running topic: Do you use sunscreen to protect your skin during your runs in the summer?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I will apply if my run will last past 8:30 AM or start before 5:30 PM. I have already had 2 spots of skin cancer removed and probably have additional spots I need to get checked out soon that are of some concern. I burn easily so I don't mess around with it.



ATTQOTD:  I have a similar strategy, but it's running after 10am or before 4pm.  Also, I often don't use sunscreen at all from October to mid-March (the winter half of the year where I am) - depending on just how long I'll be out and how sunny it is.  I really should wear it more, because I'm also fair-skinned, but it is such a pain in the butt to put on and I feel so gross with it on.

I did find what I think may be my optimal combination of sunscreens:

Z Blok for my face.  I like this for my face because it is absolutely the only sunscreen I've found that doesn't sting my eyes.  Maybe because it's zinc-based?  But I don't like it for the rest of my body because it makes my skin feel gross and greasy and once I start sweating, I look like I'm dripping milk.
Endurance Shield for the rest of me.  This is the least-gross-feeling sunscreen that I've found.  But it still makes my eyes sting when I wear it on my face, even on a cool day when I'm not sweating a lot.
Since I am fair-skinned, I used at least SPF 30 and prefer more like 40 or 50.  From comparison to my darker-skinned husband, the SPF 8 or 20, etc, that he uses is much less gross-feeling for even everyday brands like Banana Boat.  I think it must be harder to make higher-SPF sunscreens be more skin-pleasing.  I could also be super-picky.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Yes to sunscreen if it's after 10AM, and I'll switch from a visor to a hat. If I run in the afternoon, I have a 'French Foreign Legion' hat to provide more coverage.

I try to be cautious: I have a big white scar on my forearm from surgery to remove a skin cancer. The dermatologist said it was as close to melanoma as you can get without being melanoma. And this was with annual screenings.



DopeyBadger said:


> ...where I'm aiming for a Top 2 finish and AG 1st place.



Is this the bobble-head fireman race?


----------



## flav

DopeyBadger said:


> Same here.  I track my percentile finishes next to my PRs.  It helps normalize one race to the next adjusting if one race has more challenging conditions or terrain (again assuming similar running populations).  I throw out Disney races because they are a different kind of race that aren't like the others.   Best overall was Brat Fest 5k last year at top 4%.  Best Gender was Lakefront Marathon (8.1%) and Best AG was Lakefront Marathon (12.1%).  I've got a feeling all three will fall this weekend where I'm aiming for a Top 2 finish and AG 1st place.


When the results are posted in their final states, the percentile placement is always what I look at, right after confirming whether I beat a PR.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Summer running topic: Do you use sunscreen to protect your skin during your runs in the summer?


ATTQOTD: I do not use sunscreen at all when running even when running mid day in direct sunlight.  I almost never wear sunscreen unless I know I'll been in the sun for an extended period with no potential shade breaks (like at the beach). I have darker (Sicilian) skin and I tan easily. If I do burn, it is usually minor and then turns to tan within a day or two. While I know all the sun I have absorbed over the years will eventually catch up with me, I have heard there is also research saying that the chemicals in the sunscreen itself is just as bad for your skin if not worse.  So who knows. In the meantime, I gonna enjoy my summer tan.


----------



## YawningDodo

I haven't been using sunscreen so far, but I should. I used to be very very good about it a few years ago when I lived in a more walkable city and would walk everywhere I wanted to go on the weekends--I always put on sunscreen before I headed out. I remember that once I got in the habit it wasn't a big deal; I'm just not in the habit anymore. Also thinking about buying a visor...partly to protect my face, but then also because the ideas I've had for runDisney costumes usually involve modified visors with ears/crowns/what-have-you attached and I want to be used to running with one on. 

Also I should probably either not wear my half-mesh racerback top on longer runs or get some spray sunscreen for the small of my back. And my shoulders. And my everything that's under mesh. I really like that top, but it's literally the worst for sun protection.


----------



## flav

avondale said:


> ATTQOTD: I have a similar strategy, but it's running after 10am or before 4pm. Also, I often don't use sunscreen at all from October to mid-March (the winter half of the year where I am) - depending on just how long I'll be out and how sunny it is.


Same approach/schedule for sunscreen here.

I am more delinquent when comes to wearing sunglasses.

The only thing that I find difficult with sunscreen is to properly remove it at the end of the day. It ends up clogging my pores when I wear some for extended period of time (ex a week beach vacation).


----------



## flav

KingLlama said:


> How comfortable is everyone running alone in unfamiliar cities? I'll be on a work trip in November, and found what looks to be a great route in the city where I'll be(right along the river). But I know zilch about the city, so I'm unsure how safe and runner-friendly it is.


Like you, I do a bit of research online if I can. Then, I ask the hotel if they can suggest a path. Running stores or visitors’ centres have also been useful in helping to find safe running paths. The weirdest I’ve had was: Go right because there are bears on the left


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> The post race face painting of @rteetz and @roxymama Dopey run are definitely NOT optional! The only real question regarding this matter is guessing projected finish time and what cool paint job the young man will get. Maybe my 4 year old who loves Disney princess can help out lol. I'm a little out of the loop on this topic, so when its decided when and where the face painting is going to take place, please let me know as I would like to witness to such greatness!



I'm realizing that I need to make the time to come on here more often because I miss out on things getting out of hand.  And the correct answer was PANDA FACE.  However that all hinges on me running dopey which I just don't know if that's gonna happen folks.  But...panda!!

My ATTQOTD is that I am so fair skinned that I have sunscreen built into my makeup routine, so it for sure is built into my go for a run routine whenever possible.  I prefer the spray kind for quickness, except for my face I use lotion.

And off topic.  This is coming to a mall near me this weekend and I 100% want to go after my morning run.  

ORLAND PARK, IL -- Attention Woody and Buzz Lightyear fans! The Toy Story Land nationwide tour is coming to Orland Square Mall this Friday and Saturday, June 15 and June 16. Kiddos and their parents will have the chance to explore Andy's toy-filled backyard. The two-day only event runs from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m.

The lower level by J.C. Penney in Orland Square Mall will be getting a makeover offering fans the chance to get a sneak peek of Toy Story Land concept art, hop in an interactive photo booth and receive giveaways. BoxLunch will also be offering exclusive Toy Story merchandise throughout the two-day event.

The Toy Story Land Mall Tour coincides with the upcoming opening of Toy Story Land in Disney's Hollywood Studios at Walt Disney World Resort.


----------



## SarahDisney

@roxymama you should definitely go. And make sure to tell Buzz and Woody that you're running Dopey.


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> @roxymama you should definitely go. And make sure to tell Buzz and Woody that you're running Dopey.



If I do "mall laps" (which sounds horrible for my knees) and stop to take my pic...does that count for one leg of dopey?  Probably not right?  Because then maybe I'd consider it...but only maybe.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I live in near fear of the mid December cold that always seems to come when I was training for Star Wars Light Side.  This year it will come during marathon training.  So this time I'll take the summer cold, although those are always more miserable for me.  

As for sunscreen, if I don't wear it when I'm outside continuously for more than say 20 minutes, I will be in tremendous pain and very, very red.  So, I always make sure to wear it.


----------



## jennamfeo

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD: I had second degree burns as a child after spending an entire overcast day at water park and being slightly loose with truth when my mom asked if I was wearing sunscreen (because, you know, time putting on sunscreen was time not on a water slide). I spent an entire week with my shoulders and almost my entire back covered in blisters and barely able to move or sleep (not to mention very painful, but not quite as extensive, burns on my face, neck, arms and legs). Since then my goal is to maintain a beautiful Edward Scissorhands-esque complexion.


I have a feeling this is how my daughter is going to learn the importance of using sunscreen. Except she might be lucky enough to get my skin, where a burn is never severe and last 2 days and turns into a tan.



huskies90 said:


> I have darker (Sicilian) skin and I tan easily. If I do burn, it is usually minor and then turns to tan within a day or two.


HI TWIN. I am only 1/2 Italian (I'll let you know the exact numbers for sure when I get my 23 and Me back, lol), but I rarely burn and it turns into a great tan and I love my skin so much for that.



SarahDisney said:


> And make sure to tell Buzz and Woody that you're running Dopey.


No, we need to tell Buzz and Woody to tell @roxymama that she is running Dopey!

ATTQOTD: I sometimes remember to put on my SPF 4 tanning oil spray before long runs on the weekend so I can get my summer tan faster. And if I know it's going to be hot and I might ditch my tank top, I put SPF 30 on my belly and back because those places don't see the sun nearly as much as my arms and legs. Otherwise, nope.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> No, we need to tell Buzz and Woody to tell @roxymama that she is running Dopey!



But she's going to see them before I do...
Anyone at WDW or DL now who can pass the message to Buzz and Woody so that they can pass it along to @roxymama?


----------



## JBinORL

ATTQOTD: For some reason, only on Saturdays, even though my runs tend to start around the same time. I'm French/Irish so I burn, and I'm good about wearing it to the pool or beach or parks normally, but for some reason during my weekday runs I just can't seem to be bothered. I know it's terrible.


----------



## TheHamm

DopeyBadger said:


> Something I've done in the past is compare percentile finishes from year to year.
> 
> Now look through the 2017 results for the runner who finished in 917th place.  What time did they finish in?
> 
> Let's say your time was 2:20 in 2018 at a 47% finish and the 917th place runner in 2017 was a 2:16 finish.  This would lead me to believe that this year's course was about 4 min (or 2.9% (4 min/140 min) more difficult than last year.  Do the last 3-4 years and you get a general idea at the baseline time for the percentile finish and the ebbs and flows to more challenging weather condition years from others.
> 
> Using this method has a few assumptions:
> 
> 1) The race course is the same.
> 2) We assume that the population of runners from 2017 to 2018 is roughly equal.  No real good way to prove this one way or another, but as long as there was nothing special differentiating the 2017 pool of runners from the 2018 pool of runners, then in most cases this is a safe assumption.
> 3) No extenuating circumstances influenced the pools time other than weather.  Example, no train crossed the course forcing people to stop or it wasn't black flagged and many entries weren't recorded, etc.
> 
> Doing this helps isolate the actual race day conditions as a variable for how difficult the course was from one year to the next.



I have been thinking on this for the last day as I had not considered this use of numbers previously.  Since someone at work asked how to do a MINIF statement in excel, but my running log was the only file I know has the function without some silly sort of marco as well.  Since it was up, I thought I would look more closely at races, as opposed to just training.  I was surprised to see (1) my daily runs are faster over the last year, but my race times while improved, are not as improved as my daily runs.  I am really stumped on this.  (2) While my mile times have improved, my age group percentile is all over the place. I see no pattern to my finish and wonder if this data requires running the same race/route multiple times to be useful, or if there is too much variation as to the kind of entrants between races to make any sort of useful comparison.  Thoughts?


----------



## LSUlakes

TheHamm said:


> Do you get notifications when someone searches a term in your thread? I was just yesterday looking back at this topic from previous posts!



I do not, just good timing I guess. I usually think of the days topic when i get to work around 7:30. I first catch up on the late afternoon, night post, and then think of something, and a response and then start work lol.


----------



## huskies90

jennamfeo said:


> HI TWIN. I am only 1/2 Italian (I'll let you know the exact numbers for sure when I get my 23 and Me back, lol), but I rarely burn and it turns into a great tan and I love my skin so much for that.


I am 1/2 also. I got a 23 and Me for Xmas and I have yet to send it in. I will do it eventually, I guess, but I am not all that interested in the results.  My parents got it for me and my siblings to see how consistent the results are but both my brothers have high levels of identity-theft-phobia (if that is even a thing) and refuse to share their DNA with anyone.  I guess they are afraid someone with clone them?


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Is this the bobble-head fireman race?



Good memory!

 

2016 - Went back and forth for the last 3 miles with a guy in the 10k.  Thought I had dropped the hammer on him, only for him to pass me in the last 30m.  I got the "official" 3rd place because his bib didn't register.  So I gave him the trophy after the awards ceremony because he beat me fair and square.
2017 - Got one of my own with my own sprint to the finish barely beating out a small group of other runners.

This year is the first HM for them and the field has increased in size from 50 to 110.  From a cursory view of the other runners, there appears to be only one other runner significantly better than me (1:20 HM PR recently).  Otherwise, it's fair game for 2nd place.



TheHamm said:


> (1) my daily runs are faster over the last year, but my race times while improved, are not as improved as my daily runs. I am really stumped on this.



Depends on the relationship of the pacing to your racing in a ways. 

1) You could be training too fast and thus not reaping the benefits of said training.  My average training pace in a week is about 29% slower than my 5k current fitness pace.  So as an example, someone with a 10:00 min/mile 5k time would average on a weekly training basis around a 12:54 min/mile.
2) Or you could not be diversifying your pacing enough (i.e. working the whole spectrum of pacing from Anaerobic/VO2max to Pure Aerobic and everything in between).  
3) Or you could be racing too much and not training enough.  
4) Or too much fatigue from training carrying over into race day which isn't allowing you to race to your full potential.

Lots of possible explantations.  But without digging into your individual data, it would be hard for me to say exactly what is going on for you.

I could run faster most every easy day, and thus my daily training pace would get faster.  But my guess is my race performances might actually suffer because of it.  "Don't survive the training, thrive because of it."  and "Save it for race day." are two phrases I use often in my training.



TheHamm said:


> (2) While my mile times have improved, my age group percentile is all over the place. I see no pattern to my finish and wonder if this data requires running the same race/route multiple times to be useful, or if there is too much variation as to the kind of entrants between races to make any sort of useful comparison.



I'd have to see it to know better.  If there are races with very few runners, then a single data point will influence the % by a much larger margin.  So the size of race does matter.  Also, look at the general trends.  There will certainly be some variation and that'll come from days you did well individually and days you just didn't have your best stuff (like my 5/24/15 Marathon which sticks out like a sore thumb).  Here's mine, and even though I've steadily improved year over year there is still some variation based on a myriad of reasons.  But the general trend still holds.  In a big picture view, the races/routes don't have to be the same for this type of analysis to be a useful measure of improvement.


----------



## jennamfeo

huskies90 said:


> I am 1/2 also. I got a 23 and Me for Xmas and I have yet to send it in. I will do it eventually, I guess, but I am not all that interested in the results.  My parents got it for me and my siblings to see how consistent the results are but both my brothers have high levels of identity-theft-phobia (if that is even a thing) and refuse to share their DNA with anyone.  I guess they are afraid someone with clone them?


Hahaha. I never knew my biological father but my mom claims he was Italian, so I am interested to know what it says. My husband also got me the one that does the health analysis, which I think is really nice because I have no clue what kind of things run in my family.


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> People who wear actual, dedicated running sunglasses: (I know people have recently mentioned both Goodr and Knockaround, but I'm open to other affordable options)
> How's the visibility when the sun is directly in your eyes?
> I'm perfectly happy with my sunglasses, except that I run basically directly into the sun on a semi-busy very winding road, and it's hard to see if there are cars coming at me. So while I'm not particularly looking for new sunglasses, if I can find ones that solve the visibility issue, it might be worth it.



I have a pair of Oakley glasses with polarized lenses. Not the most stylish, but they are comfy and my lenses are pink!



jennamfeo said:


> .
> 
> 
> HI TWIN. I am only 1/2 Italian (I'll let you know the exact numbers for sure when I get my 23 and Me back, lol), but I rarely burn and it turns into a great tan and I love my skin so much for that.



My DH, MIL, FIL and I did the Ancestry.com tests and the results really surprised us!  I’m nothing close to what I was always told growing up (Swedish, Finnish, Italian & Irish).  I’m 37% Russian.  My DH grew up thinking he was half French because his mom thought she was 100% French. He’s less than 3% French and he gets it from his dad’s side of the family.

ATYQOTD:  summer cold because I don’t have to parent as much since there is no school and we are on break from sports. 

ATTQOTD:  I don’t wear sunscreen as much as I should when running.  I wear it for just about every other occasion though like yard work, beach, Disney, soccer.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> Good memory!



It's easy to remember: I was on my own quest. Took me 2 years too.


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> It's easy to remember: I was on my own quest. Took me 2 years too.
> 
> View attachment 329034



Nice!


----------



## cavepig

I don't use sunscreen when I run, probably should, except I've put it on my nose x2 this summer which is more than ever before as I felt my nose was looking like Dale's.   I haven't burned running since like middle school track and that was from sitting around forever.


----------



## Keels

I wear sunscreen every time I leave the house - I’m talking SPF 70 to go get in the car to run errands. I like being pasty white though, so there’s that ...


----------



## LdyStormy76

flav said:


> The only thing that I find difficult with sunscreen is to properly remove it at the end of the day. It ends up clogging my pores when I wear some for extended period of time (ex a week beach vacation).


. 

If hot water and a good scrub aren’t working, have you tried using with a different soap or makeup remover? I have found that my normal facial soap does not work with most sunscreens, but that a Burt’s Bees soap I picked up typically does.  It sounds odd to suggest makeup remover, but it might be worth a shot. I have also found that zinc based sun screens are a challenge to get off and require lots of scrubbing.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I wear sunscreen every time I leave the house - I’m talking SPF 70 to go get in the car to run errands. I like being pasty white though, so there’s that ...


This would be me and you standing next to each other in the summer.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Summer running topic: Do you use sunscreen to protect your skin during your runs in the summer?



I wear sunscreen on all my rides during the year. I only wear it running if I will be out past 8am, which is not very often.




huskies90 said:


> I am 1/2 also. I got a 23 and Me for Xmas and I have yet to send it in. I will do it eventually, I guess, but I am not all that interested in the results.  My parents got it for me and my siblings to see how consistent the results are but both my brothers have high levels of identity-theft-phobia (if that is even a thing) and refuse to share their DNA with anyone. * I guess they are afraid someone with clone them?*



Welcome to Westworld


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> This would be me and you standing next to each other in the summer.
> View attachment 329038



If being translucent is wrong, I don’t want to be right.


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> If being translucent is wrong, I don’t want to be right.



Nurses love me when they have to draw my blood.  Since you can basically see through my arms.
#fairestofthemall


----------



## SarahDisney

You can add me to the see-thru skin group...


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> This would be me and you standing next to each other in the summer.
> View attachment 329038



I just wanted to say that this is my favorite ice cream EVER! Blue Bell is the GOAT ice cream!!!*

*Disclaimer, this could start another one of those wine/beer/coffee, ect type discussions lol.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> I just wanted to say that this is my favorite ice cream EVER! Blue Bell is the GOAT ice cream!!!*
> 
> *Disclaimer, this could start another one of those wine/beer/coffee, ect type discussions lol.


Blue Bell is in fact the best ice cream ever. When they got recalled I cried actual tears and had to sub down to Tillamook, who is a very close second. I am happy to have both of these ice cream brands back in my life now.


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> Blue Bell is in fact the best ice cream ever. When they got recalled I cried actual tears and had to sub down to Tillamook, who is a very close second. I am happy to have both of these ice cream brands back in my life now.



I had gave up ice cream for lent that year, and just as lent was over it was all gone! I had to go to a DQ about 20 minutes away for my fix!

I almost bought this shirt:


----------



## PCFriar80

jennamfeo said:


> Blue Bell is in fact the best ice cream ever. When they got recalled I cried actual tears and had to sub down to Tillamook, who is a very close second. I am happy to have both of these ice cream brands back in my life now.


And their best flavor is:






It's got vanilla wafers in it too!


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> And their best flavor is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got vanilla wafers in it too!



I don't like telling people they're wrong but ... ewww.

Cherry Vanilla is the best:


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> I don't like telling people they're wrong but ... ewww.



I thought everyone liked vanilla wafers?


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> I thought everyone liked vanilla wafers?



I like Nilla Wafers ... just not the fruit that accompanies them in this specific mixture!


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> I like Nilla Wafers ... just not the fruit that accompanies them in this specific mixture!


Same.  Banana pudding icecream sounds all sorts of scary wrong!  Nilla wafers and cherries would be way better.


----------



## LSUlakes

PCFriar80 said:


> I thought everyone liked vanilla wafers?



I do not.....

@Keels and @PCFriar80 the Cookie Two Step and Wedding Cake are also solid choices. Now i really want ice cream and Im trying to stay on diet these days as I just finished the last half gallon.... At this rate I may just be able to roll myself for 26.2 miles for marathon weekend lol.


----------



## MissLiss279

PCFriar80 said:


> And their best flavor is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got vanilla wafers in it too!


I think it sounds good!

Now as for the Cherry Vanilla... 

Now if I could get some Wilcoxson’s Ice Cream from Montana down here, I would love some Graham Slam!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Unfortunately for me, my very favorite ice cream comes from the BYU Creamery from Brigham Young University where I went to college.  Seeing as how BYU is in Provo, Utah and I live in California, I only get to have it on those rare occasions when I go back to visit campus.


----------



## FFigawi

Where is @rteetz to tell us about how delicious the ice cream is from the creamery on the UW campus in Madison?


----------



## Keels

I mean, Blue Bell is always gonna be the GOAT because duh.

But I also like Graeter's in Cincinnati. And my close friend has an ice cream shop here in Fort Worth called MELT - she's been on a bunch of food shows!


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> Where is @rteetz to tell us about how delicious the ice cream is from the creamery on the UW campus in Madison?



Woot woot!  Babcock Ice Cream FTW!


----------



## SarahDisney

When I was in college we were all about the FroYo. The flavors changed daily and peanut butter day was a nuthouse. You had to go early or they'd be out.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Where is @rteetz to tell us about how delicious the ice cream is from the creamery on the UW campus in Madison?


There is so much good ice cream and custard in WI. I vote that WI is the best state for ice cream/custard.


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> There is so much good ice cream and custard in WI. I vote that WI is the best state for ice cream/custard.



I second this with a completely unbiased opinion.  I am from GA after all.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am just not very good at keeping up witht his thread lately, but life has not been very helpful.  We recently lost my MIL and supporting my wife and girls and then all the details I just have not had much energy to read let alone reply to the always interesting conversations.  So my apologies, I do hope everyone is well and out there tearing up the streets and trails!

On a much happier note I will have another reason to not keep up with the thread over the next few weeks.  We are going on a much needed vacation to California and making a four day stop in Disneyland!  I have not been there since 2010.  On the injury front I am up to 6 mile walks now and will after the vacation begin running again.  I will be SLOW and I will be tallying almost no milage for awhile, but at least I will be running!

So for today’s QOTD: I typically do not use sunscreen, I do wear a hat on all runs given my folically challenged head. But I also do not burn very easily, usually tanning up quick.  So I got that going for me.  I also do most of my running in the evening or morning.


----------



## dis_or_dat

I never burn.  I just tan like crazy even with SPF 100+ in just 10 min.  But I still slather sunblock on and I use the ones with zinc oxide, so my face/neck is completely white and there's sweat drips down my face after a run.  I should probably put some on my body too, I have the worst runners tan. I also wear a hat.

Ice cream: rocky road all the way.  There's a local ice cream shop that's always mobbed even in 50 deg weather but I found out that a local chain sells gallons of their ice cream so I buy their rocky road.  mmmmm.  Also discovered McConnell's chocolate covered strawberries ice cream - real pieces of chocolate, real pieces of strawberries.  I can go through a pint a day of that stuff!

@Baloo in MI I'm so sorry to hear.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Summer running topic: Do you use sunscreen to protect your skin during your runs in the summer?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I will apply if my run will last past 8:30 AM or start before 5:30 PM. I have already had 2 spots of skin cancer removed and probably have additional spots I need to get checked out soon that are of some concern. I burn easily so I don't mess around with it.



I either run at 6am or 8 pm.  Not much need for it.  If I do get to run mid day on a weekend or something, I will wear it.  I sunburn on cloudy days.  



ChipNDale86 said:


> Thought I'd join in on this thread since I completed my first @DopeyBadger training run yesterday. It was a nice & easy 4 miles w/ strides and I actually hit my goal pace (+/- 4 seconds) each mile! It's starting to get really warm here in NC so I'm going to try to take advantage of the easy days!



Welcome!


----------



## Waiting2goback

No quote of the day today, I keep getting error messages trying to upload.


----------



## Dis5150

@Baloo in MI so sorry for your family's loss. 

I am super jealous you are going to Disneyland (and to California!). My son is getting married in Cali next June and I am trying to combine that trip with a Giants game and a Disneyland trip. DH of course has no idea of my scheming!


----------



## TheHamm

FFigawi said:


> Where is @rteetz to tell us about how delicious the ice cream is from the creamery on the UW campus in Madison?





rteetz said:


> There is so much good ice cream and custard in WI. I vote that WI is the best state for ice cream/custard.



I will agree that UW has delicious ice cream (and a dairy quiz when I took the creamery tour), and I will admit that it has a high density of ice cream/custard serving establishments, but I know in my heart the best ice cream is in Bellingham, WA, and the best custard in St. Louis.


----------



## LSUlakes

Baloo in MI said:


> I am just not very good at keeping up witht his thread lately, but life has not been very helpful.  We recently lost my MIL and supporting my wife and girls and then all the details I just have not had much energy to read let alone reply to the always interesting conversations.  So my apologies, I do hope everyone is well and out there tearing up the streets and trails!
> 
> On a much happier note I will have another reason to not keep up with the thread over the next few weeks.  We are going on a much needed vacation to California and making a four day stop in Disneyland!  I have not been there since 2010.  On the injury front I am up to 6 mile walks now and will after the vacation begin running again.  I will be SLOW and I will be tallying almost no milage for awhile, but at least I will be running!
> 
> So for today’s QOTD: I typically do not use sunscreen, I do wear a hat on all runs given my folically challenged head. But I also do not burn very easily, usually tanning up quick.  So I got that going for me.  I also do most of my running in the evening or morning.



Sorry to hear about MIL. I hope yall have a great time in CA and especially Disneyland. One of these days I will make the trip there... when the kids are much older though.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Most races start in the morning, anywhere from 6:00AM to 10:00AM would be considered "normal". During the summer you will also get a few races start in the late afternoon. Todays question is have you had a race that falls outside these somewhat normal times? We are going to exclude runDisney events from a possible answer with its 5:30 AM start.

ATTQOTD: The latest official race I ran started at 8:30PM. It was a 5 mile trail run with a teammate that you are required to finish together for your time to count. It was a very interesting run since I have never run the trail, and then having to run it at night with a headlamp presented some challenges. It was a fun race though, and we did not get lost.


----------



## KSellers88

How on Earth did I miss the ice cream conversation?! Ice cream is my favorite (next to pizza), especially Disney ice cream!

ATTQOTD: We have some here that are evening runs in the summer and they start at 7:30PM. I think that is the only different time frame that I've had for a race.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races start in the morning, anywhere from 6:00AM to 10:00AM would be considered "normal". During the summer you will also get a few races start in the late afternoon. Todays question is have you had a race that falls outside these somewhat normal times? We are going to exclude runDisney events from a possible answer with its 5:30 AM start.


All my races have been in the normal time frame.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have just one runner with a race scheduled:

16 - @DopeyBadger  - Hot2Trot HM (1:29:59 / N/A)

If you need to make a revision to your goal time please let me know. If anyone else has a race they would like to add, let me know and I'll add you to the list! Best of luck this weekend buddy, the whole thread is watching you! lol. You have a solid goal and I hope you are successful. Look forward to hearing how the race goes for you.


----------



## Jules76126

@Baloo in MI sorry for your loss. I hope Cali is a nice getaway for your family.

Ice Cream is my favorite food, followed by french fries. However, I have never heard of these brands people are talking about. We have like Friendly's and Breyers here. And I have been to the Ben and Jerry Factory in VT. I personally prefer homemade ice cream from Maine (Garsides). The best flavor is pink Peppermint stick (I will not eat the white one) with chocolate jimmies of course.


----------



## LSUlakes

@Jules76126 I just noticed you were in the college program from your signature line. I think we should have a Q&A on Friday about your experience. I am interested in Spaceship Earth stories, but think Mission Space probably has better stories. Let me know if you are interested and we can agree on a time Friday for a live Q&A with a former cast member. lol


----------



## KingLlama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races start in the morning, anywhere from 6:00AM to 10:00AM would be considered "normal". During the summer you will also get a few races start in the late afternoon. Todays question is have you had a race that falls outside these somewhat normal times?



There's a race in Lexington that starts at 8:30 p.m. in August. I've done it once, but honestly it's so hot and crowded that it's not all that pleasant an experience, so I'm skipping it this year.


----------



## PrincessV

Ice cream: Teams Ben & Jerry's and Häagen Dazs all the way.

ATTQOTD: Nope, the only odd-timed races I've done are rD night races.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I’ve done a few races around 4:30 PM. There’s a local one I’d like to do at Christmas that runs through the lights at the Norfolk Botanical Gardens. It starts at 6PM I believe.


----------



## txdisneygrl

I'm alive.. ice cream umm bluebell or ben and jerry's. 

ATTQOTD: I've never done a race that starts outside of normal times. In the summer here, they just don't tend to have many races, or at least nothing longer than 5ks on 4th of July. Though I do think there is an evening race on the beach late in the summer. Never done it though.


----------



## ChipNDale86

ATTQOTD: We have a 5K every year in my town in late July called "Beat the Heat" and it usually starts around 7:30pm. I did it last year for the first time and liked the evening start time. I'm not a morning person but I've gotten used to waking up early for runs & work, so while I usually feel fine at a normal start, I definitely felt a little more energetic at the start of that race.  I wish I would have done Wine & Dine while it was still a nighttime start.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I'm doing an evening race in July. I want to say it starts at 7:30, but I might be wrong. There are a few after-work weekday "social" races around here during the summer, but this is the first one I'm doing. It'll be interesting to see how running a race after work goes.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races start in the morning, anywhere from 6:00AM to 10:00AM would be considered "normal". During the summer you will also get a few races start in the late afternoon. Todays question is have you had a race that falls outside these somewhat normal times? We are going to exclude runDisney events from a possible answer with its 5:30 AM start.



We have an annual local 5k race that starts at 7pm on a Friday.  Also, most relay races (e.g. Ragnar) start in waves throughout the day, so our teams have started at various times with 11am and 1:30pm coming to mind.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have just one runner with a race scheduled:
> 
> 16 - @DopeyBadger  - Hot2Trot HM (1:29:59 / N/A)
> 
> If you need to make a revision to your goal time please let me know. If anyone else has a race they would like to add, let me know and I'll add you to the list! Best of luck this weekend buddy, the whole thread is watching you! lol. You have a solid goal and I hope you are successful. Look forward to hearing how the race goes for you.



Thanks!  We shall see how it goes.  The weather is doing me no favors with a T+D of 145-148 predicted for race morning.  Too bad as the rest of the week is a little more tolerable in the 120s in the morning.  In the end for me this race merely serves as a celebration to being injury free and close to where I was back in December.  I'll race blind and to the best of my ability and let the cards lie where they may.  I'm excited!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Ice Cream, Custard, Frozen Yogurt it's not worth my time if it's not soft serve.


----------



## JM735

Quick weigh-in on yesterday's side topic: I love ice cream and any variation (soft serve, frozen yogurt, custard, etc.). In fact I try not to keep it at home because I have no will power.  However, I couldn't do that banana one.  I'm weird about bananas, well weird about a lot of things really, but bananas are on that list.  They have to still be green for me to even touch them.

ATTQOTD: While not a traditional race, a Ragnar Relay is the closest I've come to something outside normal hours.  And it started during normal hours, but I had a couple legs in the overnight/early morning hours.  All other races have been normal-ish.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: I run a night HM every August that starts at 7 pm (it has an alien theme).  I've also run several night trail races that start at 8 or 9 pm. those are a blast too - one even had a river crossing (it was waist deep on me).  Luckily it was warmer that night as opposed to the race the next night, which I also did, where it was in the 40s and raining the whole time.  It is in Atlanta in March, so the weather is all over the place.

I'm also doing a race this July that starts at 2pm.  You run a 2.62 mile loop (you see where this is going) every 40 minutes.  The faster you do each loop the more rest you get in between.  You can do half or full distance, I'm doing the "full".  It will be a great way to get some training miles in for my fall marathons.


----------



## Z-Knight

Grasping at straws, but has anyone here had a cervical disc replacement (or fusion) or know a runner who has. If so can you share with me (via pm or here) your status in regards to running.

Suffice it to say I am not in a good place at the moment. Sorry to bother you all.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I did one of those "glow runs" 6 years ago and loved the evening start time. I am an evening runner, so I wish more started then!

Ice Cream: I have never had Blue Bell... But I love basically every flavor at UNL's Dairy Store. Yum. 



Z-Knight said:


> Suffice it to say I am not in a good place at the moment. Sorry to bother you all.


Oh no! Sorry to hear this. Hope things look up soon!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  The last race I ran was the running leg of an IM70.3 relay Sunday before last.  Due to the time consumed by the earlier swimming and biking legs, my half marathon portion didn't start until 1:50pm.  At that point it 85 degrees or so with a dew point around 72 degrees and the afternoon sun beating down.  Probably the most miserable race conditions that I have ever run under. 

It's interesting how perspectives change with relative conditions, though.  The last month or so here has had me running at T+Ds of mid-140s to high 150s.  We had a mini cold front come through Monday and last night's run was at a T+D=137.  It felt so cool, refreshing and comfortable!  It was also the first 5 miler that I've gotten in since injury that felt effortless.  So nice!  The funny thing is that if those conditions hit during the winter, it would have felt terribly hot and sticky.  It's all relative, I guess.


----------



## LSUlakes

Z-Knight said:


> Grasping at straws, but has anyone here had a cervical disc replacement (or fusion) or know a runner who has. If so can you share with me (via pm or here) your status in regards to running.
> 
> Suffice it to say I am not in a good place at the moment. Sorry to bother you all.



I do not know anyone, but I wish you the best of luck and hope for a speedy recovery so you may get back to doing what you love.


----------



## jennamfeo

Since the ice cream topic is still going strong: thoughts on Halo Top & Enlightened pints?

ATTQOTD: I have only done races that start at normal hours but there are a few evening races this summer near me that look fun. I don't know how well I could race at night since I have become such a morning runner.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jennamfeo said:


> Since the ice cream topic is still going strong: thoughts on Halo Top & Enlightened pints?



My husband likes Halo - hates enlightened.  I just had to throw out 3 pints of it.


----------



## Jules76126

jennamfeo said:


> Since the ice cream topic is still going strong: thoughts on Halo Top & Enlightened pints?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have only done races that start at normal hours but there are a few evening races this summer near me that look fun. I don't know how well I could race at night since I have become such a morning runner.



Love love love Halo Top ice cream. Birthday Cake is my fav, although I don't care for the chocolate variety. It's so expensive though so I only buy it when its on sale. Sometimes I will also get the Yasso bars as I like those too.


----------



## Capang

jennamfeo said:


> Since the ice cream topic is still going strong: thoughts on Halo Top & Enlightened pints?


I have a Halo Top problem.  I like most of the flavors but if you are looking for something just like ice cream it doesn’t cut it. It’s not creamy, it has a slightly icy taste to it but if you leave it sit out for a few it softens up a little and is almost like ice cream.  I’ve had one that was better, it might have been enlightened pints, but I’ve tried several and don’t really remember.  

Also, I’m not a huge fan of ice cream. So although I like Halo Top, true ice cream fans may find it horrible.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I know you said we are eliminating Disney runs, but I don't think we should eliminate the old W&D, because that was a weird time to start even by runDisney standards.   Plus the year I ran it was the last year it was at night and it was delayed due to the thunderstorms, so I don't think my corral started until almost 11:30 PM.

For local races, there is a 10K in mid-August (this year is the 42nd one) that is always on a Thursday night with a 6:00 PM start time... so, not just a weird time, but also a weird day! And a 5M in mid-September with a 5:00 PM start time.  I have run the 5M race 3 times and the 10K twice. 

Maybe I will do the 10K this year, maybe not.  It's always hot.   And I will be mid-ish training for a HM at the end of September and running Beach to Beacon 10K like a week and a half before it.  The course will be different than it has for the past 41 years... the race is called "Saunders at Rye Harbor 10K" because it used to start/end near a restaurant called... Saunders at Rye Harbor.   The restaurant closed a number of years ago... but the race is still called that, and the location never changed, which was a big field near some farmhouses on the other side of Route 1A, which runs right alongside the ocean here.  The field/farm was sold in the past year, so the race is now moving to a location a few miles further up 1A at a state park.  On the one hand, it's kind of sad that the race is changing after 41 years!  But on the other hand, the field was just like everything else with long grass in NH:  full of ticks.  The new state park location should be good.  My HM I ran earlier this spring, Wallis Sands, the first half of the course was mostly the same as this 10K course, and I think the new course will be now the second half of the HM course.

I've mentioned it before, one of my goals is to someday get a t-shirt at the 10K.  It may take me until I'm in the 70-79 age group!  They do not give t-shirts with registration like most races, there is a complicated #math formula that determines who gets t-shirts based on their finish time.  They have a set number of shirts, and the allocation of shirts to each age group is determined by the % of finishers for that age group in the previous year's race.  So like this year there are 240 shirts.  Last year, 14% of the finishers were in the women's 40-49 bracket, so this year 14% of the 240 shirts (30 shirts) will be allocated to women's 40-49 finishers.  It's usually an ugly shirt... I think last year it was BROWN.  Like... poop emoji brown.  And there's no way to even know if it's going to fit!  But it's just the idea that you earned the t-shirt.


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: I’ve done a few afternoon/evening races. Back in my 20s, I ran the Midnight 5k in Fort Walton Beach with my newspaper crew — a hot humid mess that ended in the mall parking lot with lots and lots and lots of beer. Can’t understand why that one didn’t last.

I did the RnR Vegas night half about 5/6 years ago. Wasn’t my favorite (it was odd hanging around Vegas during the day trying to be good before the race), the RnR part was awful (our “headliner” was a Journey cover band), but glad that I did it. One and done.

My next race is the Highland Brewery Night Flight 4.5 miler coming up next month. Starts at 7:30 pm. Was humid last year but not so hot. I’m hoping to improve my time, as it’s one of the “my generation” challenge runs. I’m currently in third place for the Gen X ladies with two races left!


----------



## apdebord

jennamfeo said:


> Since the ice cream topic is still going strong: thoughts on Halo Top & Enlightened pints?



Halo Top Birthday Cake is life. I can easily finish a carton in one sitting. I want to try some of their dairy free options too. Haven’t tried Enlightened. We recently got Chilly Cow ice cream bars, which is another low-cal option. I got the brownie batter flavor. UH-MAY-ZING and I’m not even the biggest chocolate fan.


----------



## MissLiss279

I like Halo Top. I’ve been trying several different flavors recently. I try and squeeze the cartons before I buy them to see if it seems like there are any big air gaps. I think (may be completely wrong) when there are big air gaps, it has melted some (a lot??) and then when it re-freezes it is icier and less creamy. I just tried Strawberry, and I think it has been the creamiest and freezes not quite as hard as the others. Strawberry is not usually my first choice of ice cream flavors but I like it in Halo Top! I also really like Oatmeal Cookie. I really like Ben & Jerry’s Cinnamon Roll, but Halo Top’s did not compare, and Halo Top’s Oatmeal Cookie tasted more like it. 

Another good regional ice cream: Braum’s! I love Cookies and Cream!


----------



## apdebord

MissLiss279 said:


> Another good regional ice cream: Braum’s! I love Cookies and Cream!



I love Braum’s too! I live in VA so I only get it when I go to visit family in OK, but I’ll go just about everyday while there. I love their cherry limeades in addition to the ice cream.


----------



## Miranda

I don't usually buy ice cream for the house, although I'm wondering if maybe I did for the summer then I could kick my baked goods habit.  I think I could eat less ice cream than baked goods.  We usually go to local ice cream stands that make their own or sell Gifford's from Maine, or one place also sells Shaker Pond from Maine.  We also have some local markets that sell Shain's of Maine (they like to make small batch ice cream in Maine!) and Richardson's Farm from Massachusetts.

I do like frozen custard, but it's not really a thing around here.  My parents had a Culver's near their house when they lived in FL, which was delicious, but they up and moved to AZ last year!  Edit: Actually it looks like the Tucson area has 4 Culver's, so I guess my source of frozen custard is still intact whenever I go to visit them.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: We have a local 5k here in late July called That Dam Night Run. It crosses the dam (duh?) and starts at 8:00pm. But I haven't actually gotten to run it yet. I was going to do race night registration one year and it got cancelled due to storms. Last year we pre registered and it got cancelled again due to lightning. 

On the topic of odd races, I am thinking about doing this one https://runawesomesauce.com/a/races/dream-chaser/ . Has anyone done any of the awesomesauce races? I am currently burnt out on running marathons and have contemplated giving up my goal of 5 this year. But I think this marathon would be fun and even though it isn't a certified course I would still count it as one of my 5.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: We have a local 5k here in late July called That Dam Night Run. It crosses the dam (duh?) and starts at 8:00pm. But I haven't actually gotten to run it yet. I was going to do race night registration one year and it got cancelled due to storms. Last year we pre registered and it got cancelled again due to lightning.
> 
> On the topic of odd races, I am thinking about doing this one https://runawesomesauce.com/a/races/dream-chaser/ . Has anyone done any of the awesomesauce races? I am currently burnt out on running marathons and have contemplated giving up my goal of 5 this year. But I think this marathon would be fun and even though it isn't a certified course I would still count it as one of my 5.



@rteetz Do you see the name of this company?? It's made for you!


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> ATTQOTD: I run a night HM every August that starts at 7 pm (it has an alien theme).  I've also run several night trail races that start at 8 or 9 pm. those are a blast too - one even had a river crossing (it was waist deep on me).  Luckily it was warmer that night as opposed to the race the next night, which I also did, where it was in the 40s and raining the whole time.  It is in Atlanta in March, so the weather is all over the place.
> 
> I'm also doing a race this July that starts at 2pm.  You run a 2.62 mile loop (you see where this is going) every 40 minutes.  The faster you do each loop the more rest you get in between.  You can do half or full distance, I'm doing the "full".  It will be a great way to get some training miles in for my fall marathons.



Do you like the Area 13.1 half? That is my "August" half marathon.


----------



## KSellers88

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: We have a local 5k here in late July called That Dam Night Run. It crosses the dam (duh?) and starts at 8:00pm. But I haven't actually gotten to run it yet. I was going to do race night registration one year and it got cancelled due to storms. Last year we pre registered and it got cancelled again due to lightning.
> 
> On the topic of odd races, I am thinking about doing this one https://runawesomesauce.com/a/races/dream-chaser/ . Has anyone done any of the awesomesauce races? I am currently burnt out on running marathons and have contemplated giving up my goal of 5 this year. But I think this marathon would be fun and even though it isn't a certified course I would still count it as one of my 5.



I am doing the Burn Your Half Off run by them in July, I can let you know how it is!

Edit: PS. Sorry for the multiple posts, I didn't see this question until I had already posted my reply above. LOL


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races start in the morning, anywhere from 6:00AM to 10:00AM would be considered "normal". During the summer you will also get a few races start in the late afternoon. Todays question is have you had a race that falls outside these somewhat normal times? We are going to exclude runDisney events from a possible answer with its 5:30 AM start.



There's a 10k through the woods near here that starts at 830 and has a good party afterwards. I've heard it's fun, but since I'm not a fan of wearing a headlamp, I've never done it.


----------



## Dis5150

run.minnie.miles said:


> @rteetz Do you see the name of this company?? It's made for you!



I thought of @rteetz when I saw the race, lol!



KSellers88 said:


> I am doing the Burn Your Half Off run by them in July, I can let you know how it is!
> 
> Edit: PS. Sorry for the multiple posts, I didn't see this question until I had already posted my reply above. LOL



Thanks! I would love to know how you like it!


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD & follow-up question:  I have not seen many local odd timed races but for a Christmas 5K.  I considered this race because I wanted to try more 5s (I am over that now), but was concerned about (1) running on snow/ice (2) running in the dark (3) already being exhausted from a full day.  I believe I run differently at different times (5:15am, noon, or 4pm are the times I can fit into life), but I cannot decide if this is also due to different paths.  _Do you see a difference in perceived effort or pace when running at different times of day*?*_  Does that come into play when racing an odd time?



jennamfeo said:


> Since the ice cream topic is still going strong: thoughts on Halo Top & Enlightened pints?



Pass.  It is no substitute for the real thing, but if you are looking for something totally different perhaps it works?  I keep pints of vanilla (Haagen Das, Breyers, or the local creamery Zingerman's depending on price) to put in my coffee when I need to sacrifice the last of the milk for the kids.  The Halo does not sufficiently calcify my caffeine source.  It is also not sufficiently creamy when I am looking to steal a bit when no one is looking.  Perhaps if I had the opportunity to eat ice cream without sharing more than once a month I would consider it a replacement, but as my pint lasts two months, I am not willing to give up the density and creaminess of the real thing. Enlightened Pints suffered the same flaws, but I gave it fewer chances.


----------



## Dis5150

On the ice cream topic, I eat one of these every night for dessert. It curbs my ice cream and chocolate cravings with less carbs and calories. Plus they are yummy!


Dang it I can't get it to upload! Blue Bunny Sweet Freedom no sugar added Vanilla Crunch Bars


----------



## FFigawi

TheHamm said:


> ATTQOTD & follow-up question:  I have not seen many local odd timed races but for a Christmas 5K.  I considered this race because I wanted to try more 5s (I am over that now), but was concerned about (1) running on snow/ice (2) running in the dark (3) already being exhausted from a full day.  I believe I run differently at different times (5:15am, noon, or 4pm are the times I can fit into life), but I cannot decide if this is also due to different paths.  _Do you see a difference in perceived effort or pace when running at different times of day*?*_  Does that come into play when racing an odd time?



I'd expect pace to vary based on the time of day you're running. In the morning, you're more likely to be fresh and rested, whereas at the end of the day, you've been awake for many hours and have been active all day. Your nutrition and fueling and hydration are also different at different times of the day, which will cause changes in your pace too.



> Pass.  It is no substitute for the real thing, but if you are looking for something totally different perhaps it works?  I keep pints of vanilla (Haagen Das, Breyers, or the local creamery *Zingerman's* depending on price) to put in my coffee when I need to sacrifice the last of the milk for the kids.



Best.Deli.Ever.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I've done a few nighttime 5-K "fun run" type races.  One was a summertime race for a charity called Blue Cure where everyone was issued blue glow sticks they could fashion into necklaces and run with.  That race featured a large group Zumba class as part of the after party.  I was amazed at how many people were able to do it and keep up.  The other was a holidays themed "Elves on the Run" type race in December.  Thanks to Houston weather it was probably in the low 80s and raining lightly during the race.  It was fun to run in both the dark and the rain.

As far as ice creams go, being from Texas makes me automatically a Blue Bell kind of guy.  But my California "roots" keep a warm (cold?) place in my heart for Three Twins organic ice cream.


----------



## avondale

FFigawi said:


> Where is @rteetz to tell us about how delicious the ice cream is from the creamery on the UW campus in Madison?



The University of Maryland Dairy makes their own ice cream, which is fabulous.  They make up new flavors and name them after well-known people on campus.

This ice cream from the Dairy is the best that was ever created:  "Brenda's Peanut Butter Frese - Brownie batter ice cream, crushed peanut butter cups, brownie dough, chocolate liquor, and peanut butter fluff swirl".  Oooooh, my.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD: *I’ve never done it, but there’s a 5K in Milwaukee in July that starts at 9 pm. It’s called Storm the Bastille and is in memory of the attack on the Bastille and is the kickoff to the annual festival they have.

Now that I’m thinking about it, maybe I should actually do it someday.


----------



## Miranda

TheHamm said:


> Pass.  It is no substitute for the real thing, but if you are looking for something totally different perhaps it works?


This is tangential, but reminds me of my reaction to Dole Whip when I was a kid.  I had one when I was like 9 and haven't eaten one again since because the overwhelming disappointment is burned into my brain of getting this cone that I thought was going to be pineapple ice cream and it... wasn't.  I can't imagine ever being presented with a choice between ice cream and some other kind of frozen dessert and choosing some other kind of frozen dessert.


----------



## tigger536

KSellers88 said:


> Do you like the Area 13.1 half? That is my "August" half marathon.



Yes! I've done it the last two years and I'm signed up again. Only one hill in the whole race - rare for Atlanta to have just one - at mile 7ish.  Long, but then you go back down it.  Its hot at the start but once the sun starts to go down it cools a little.  Since you are around 2 hours or under you won't need a headlamp.  It won't be dark for much of your race.  I haven't used a headlamp either of the times I've run it. Its an out and back and then another out and back in the other direction.  Part of the first out and back is run on a very easy trail - not technical at all and its only like a mile of the race. The race runs past the neighborhood where I used to live (I live in a completely different part of town now), so I used to run various parts of the course all the time.

Let's try to meet up beforehand for this one if we can! And/or after.  If we met up beforehand though it would have the side benefit that I can try and chase you during the race for a better time (my PR is just under 2 hours, you are a little speedier than me).  Lol.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races start in the morning, anywhere from 6:00AM to 10:00AM would be considered "normal". During the summer you will also get a few races start in the late afternoon. Todays question is have you had a race that falls outside these somewhat normal times? We are going to exclude runDisney events from a possible answer with its 5:30 AM start.



We have a few evening races every year and I love them.  Most start around 7 or so and are in the summer so they are run while it is still light out but some are after dark.  I don't mind running after dark or on snow or anything like that and I've done a few of them.  One in June that starts at 9:00pm is my favorite but I won't be able to do it this year.

The best ice cream is from a local place called Mitchell's.  They have both traditional and unique flavors including one made with some Great Lakes beer but my favorite is Lavender Honey.  If you have never had lavender ice cream find some.


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> Yes! I've done it the last two years and I'm signed up again. Only one hill in the whole race - rare for Atlanta to have just one - at mile 7ish.  Long, but then you go back down it.  Its hot at the start but once the sun starts to go down it cools a little.  Since you are around 2 hours or under you won't need a headlamp.  It won't be dark for much of your race.  I haven't used a headlamp either of the times I've run it. Its an out and back and then another out and back in the other direction.  Part of the first out and back is run on a very easy trail - not technical at all and its only like a mile of the race. The race runs past the neighborhood where I used to live (I live in a completely different part of town now), so I used to run various parts of the course all the time.
> 
> Let's try to meet up beforehand for this one if we can! And/or after.  If we met up beforehand though it would have the side benefit that I can try and chase you during the race for a better time (my PR is just under 2 hours, you are a little speedier than me).  Lol.



Yes, let's do that please! I was signed up last year but ended up having a really bad sinus infection and didn't feel like making the drive up. I love to run in the evening though so I am hoping that will help me. I am surprised it is only one hill, that is great news. After Publix half and HOTlanta, I was beginning to dislike Atlanta runs! LOL


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I've run a full that started at 10AM and a half that started at 1 PM in the afternoon, but since both races were in February, mid-day heat wasn't really an issue.  It was nice to get a little extra sleep for those.  I know it's runDisney, but I also ran the last Tower of Terror 10 Miler, which started at 10PM.  That was fun, but also a _long_ night.  By the time we left the after-party at Disney Studios, it was close to 4 AM!  My one 50 miler started at 5 AM, which required a brutal wake-up time of 2:30 AM!


----------



## Capang

GreatLakes said:


> We have a few evening races every year and I love them.  Most start around 7 or so and are in the summer so they are run while it is still light out but some are after dark.  I don't mind running after dark or on snow or anything like that and I've done a few of them.  One in June that starts at 9:00pm is my favorite but I won't be able to do it this year.
> 
> The best ice cream is from a local place called Mitchell's.  They have both traditional and unique flavors including one made with some Great Lakes beer but my favorite is Lavender Honey.  If you have never had lavender ice cream find some.


Didn’t Mitchell’s do a Great Lakes Christmas ale beer? I vaguely remember that from a year or two back.


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOTD: I've run the 3 mile at the Ice Breaker in Great Falls MT, which starts in the early afternoon -  1:00 for the 5 mile, 2:00 for the 3 mile; 3:00 for the 1 mile. It takes place in late April each year, and the name is apt--I've always assumed that it's an afternoon race because April mornings in Montana are too likely to be cold and icy. The midday start at least gives things a chance to warm up to human-friendly temperatures (I still wore a jacket for the start...).

One I've never run (not going to this year, might next year) is the Save the Tatas 5K that takes place in July and starts at 8:00 pm. Because as cold as April is, July is miserably hot (though I'm not sure 8:00 is late enough to help since sunset in summer isn't until 9:00 or so...).



MissLiss279 said:


> Another good regional ice cream: Braum’s! I love Cookies and Cream!



Braum's!! I lived in Oklahoma for a summer and fell in love with them. First thing I did when I was back there on a work trip was stop at a Braum's.


----------



## cavepig

Do cross country races eons ago count as those were all sorts of times from 10 to noon, to after 6:30.  Otherwise, I did some 5ks at 7:00pm here that were cross country style races as an adult multiple times, but no more as it just makes me sick running then in the hot summer and it's not worth it for that, if it was a bigger race I might.   




tigger536 said:


> I'm also doing a race this July that starts at 2pm. You run a 2.62 mile loop (you see where this is going) every 40 minutes. The faster you do each loop the more rest you get in between. You can do half or full distance, I'm doing the "full". It will be a great way to get some training miles in for my fall marathons.


 That sounds rather interesting and so odd at the same time. So is the full's goal to do 26.2 miles?   That's how some of our track/cross country workouts would be but shorter distances so yeah you wanted finish each interval fast so you could rest, but by the time I was on my last ones I would be like getting hardly any rest, hahaha!



Z-Knight said:


> Grasping at straws, but has anyone here had a cervical disc replacement (or fusion) or know a runner who has. If so can you share with me (via pm or here) your status in regards to running.
> 
> Suffice it to say I am not in a good place at the moment. Sorry to bother you all.


Oh I'm so sorry you are dealing with this, hope you get info/relief.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Baloo in MI said:


> I am just not very good at keeping up witht his thread lately, but life has not been very helpful.  We recently lost my MIL and supporting my wife and girls and then all the details I just have not had much energy to read let alone reply to the always interesting conversations.  So my apologies, I do hope everyone is well and out there tearing up the streets and trails!
> 
> On a much happier note I will have another reason to not keep up with the thread over the next few weeks.  We are going on a much needed vacation to California and making a four day stop in Disneyland!  I have not been there since 2010.  On the injury front I am up to 6 mile walks now and will after the vacation begin running again.  I will be SLOW and I will be tallying almost no milage for awhile, but at least I will be running!
> 
> So for today’s QOTD: I typically do not use sunscreen, I do wear a hat on all runs given my folically challenged head. But I also do not burn very easily, usually tanning up quick.  So I got that going for me.  I also do most of my running in the evening or morning.


So sorry to hear about your loss.  Take care of your family first.  Enjoy your time in Disneyland.  It's my home park.  I don't miss Walt Disney World when I'm at Disneyland although I do miss Disneyland when I'm in the Magic Kingdom.  



Dis5150 said:


> @Baloo in MI so sorry for your family's loss.
> 
> I am super jealous you are going to Disneyland (and to California!). My son is getting married in Cali next June and I am trying to combine that trip with a Giants game and a Disneyland trip. DH of course has no idea of my scheming!


If you're a San Francisco Giants fan, they're currently taking sign ups for their Giants race in September.  There is a virtual option, but it's actually more expensive than the race.  They're also doing a 60 miles for 60 years virtual race only where if you run 60 miles before July 13, 2018 (the MLB All Star Break begins), they will send you a 60th anniversary SF Giants runners medal.  You report your miles on their Strava Giants run club.

http://race-sfgiants.com/san-francisco/

While I can't do the Giants race in San Francisco, my little sister and I signed up for the 60 miles for 60 years.  It's a good way to get in a training groove before Dopey training formally begins.


----------



## Keels

Z-Knight said:


> Grasping at straws, but has anyone here had a cervical disc replacement (or fusion) or know a runner who has. If so can you share with me (via pm or here) your status in regards to running.
> 
> Suffice it to say I am not in a good place at the moment. Sorry to bother you all.



I had a friend who had a cervical fusion done a few years ago - he said the surgery was painful, but the moment he came out of anesthesia he could already tell his back felt better.  He was out of running for a few months while his back healed and strengthened, but he runs now (along with CrossFit and a LOT of golf), so I wouldn’t give up hope for running after surgery! It just might not be as soon as you would like.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have just one runner with a race scheduled:
> 
> 16 - @DopeyBadger  - Hot2Trot HM (1:29:59 / N/A)
> 
> If you need to make a revision to your goal time please let me know. If anyone else has a race they would like to add, let me know and I'll add you to the list! Best of luck this weekend buddy, the whole thread is watching you! lol. You have a solid goal and I hope you are successful. Look forward to hearing how the race goes for you.





DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks!  We shall see how it goes.  The weather is doing me no favors with a T+D of 145-148 predicted for race morning.  Too bad as the rest of the week is a little more tolerable in the 120s in the morning.  In the end for me this race merely serves as a celebration to being injury free and close to where I was back in December.  I'll race blind and to the best of my ability and let the cards lie where they may.  I'm excited!



DB is technically not the only one racing this weekend.  I was going to be running a Tiki Run 10k in Chicago as a fitness test for right before marathon training starts.  But the race went bye bye out of existence even though it still shows up on race calanders...boooo 
So I'm running a 10k time trial in my neighborhood early 6/17 morning and praying the weather is nice.  Like Coach, I'll be going blind.  Doing one mile loops to avoid crossing major streets and will have water bottles set out.  The good news is that I'll win my age group.

I've been super busy so didn't get a chance to list it.  Not sure it really "counts" as a race.


----------



## SheHulk

Z-Knight said:


> Grasping at straws, but has anyone here had a cervical disc replacement (or fusion) or know a runner who has. If so can you share with me (via pm or here) your status in regards to running.
> 
> Suffice it to say I am not in a good place at the moment. Sorry to bother you all.


Oh gosh sending you healing vibes


----------



## roxymama

Also I vote for Graeters as well for ice cream that is good.


----------



## Dis5150

Sleepless Knight said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss.  Take care of your family first.  Enjoy your time in Disneyland.  It's my home park.  I don't miss Walt Disney World when I'm at Disneyland although I do miss Disneyland when I'm in the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> If you're a San Francisco Giants fan, they're currently taking sign ups for their Giants race in September.  There is a virtual option, but it's actually more expensive than the race.  They're also doing a 60 miles for 60 years virtual race only where if you run 60 miles before July 13, 2018 (the MLB All Star Break begins), they will send you a 60th anniversary SF Giants runners medal.  You report your miles on their Strava Giants run club.
> 
> http://race-sfgiants.com/san-francisco/
> 
> While I can't do the Giants race in San Francisco, my little sister and I signed up for the 60 miles for 60 years.  It's a good way to get in a training groove before Dopey training formally begins.



Thank you! While I did know about the Giants race (can't do it, too far and too much $$ for travel), I did not know about the 60 for 60! That is very cool and I think I may do it!


----------



## DustyWA

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races start in the morning, anywhere from 6:00AM to 10:00AM would be considered "normal". During the summer you will also get a few races start in the late afternoon. Todays question is have you had a race that falls outside these somewhat normal times? We are going to exclude runDisney events from a possible answer with its 5:30 AM start.



ATTQOTD:  Several years ago I did the Mock the Clock 5K in Seattle that started just before Daylight Saving Time ended.  Because of the time change, I started the race at 1:50am and finished at 1:15am.


----------



## tigger536

cavepig said:


> That sounds rather interesting and so odd at the same time. So is the full's goal to do 26.2 miles?   That's how some of our track/cross country workouts would be but shorter distances so yeah you wanted finish each interval fast so you could rest, but by the time I was on my last ones I would be like getting hardly any rest, hahaha!



Yep, that's the idea.  That's why I put it in quotes, since you stop and start.  Its called the Caroline Reaper challenge, should be interesting at least. Plus, our group is bringing beer.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Dis5150 said:


> Thank you! While I did know about the Giants race (can't do it, too far and too much $$ for travel), I did not know about the 60 for 60! That is very cool and I think I may do it!


No problem.  I would love to run through AT&T Park some day, but the schedule never works for me.  But I love the 60 miles for 60 years component this year.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races start in the morning, anywhere from 6:00AM to 10:00AM would be considered "normal". During the summer you will also get a few races start in the late afternoon. Todays question is have you had a race that falls outside these somewhat normal times? We are going to exclude runDisney events from a possible answer with its 5:30 AM start.


ATTQOTD: Nope. All the races I have done have been in the morning.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Many years ago, our church put on a 5 and 10k. It started after the third service ended which was around 2:00 I think. I just remember it being really hot and wondering why we couldn’t have done the race early in the morning before the first service started. Pretty sure they never put on a race again.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: the 5k I’m racing next weekend starts at 7:30 PM. We also do a race called Run Under the Lights around Thanksgiving that starts at 7:15 PM. 

@camaker i’m sorry for your family’s loss and hope the upcoming trip brings a bit or brightness. 

@Z-Knight sorry you’re going through that. Fingers crossed for an easy road to recovery. 

On the ice cream topic, my husband makes THE BEST rocky road. We recently started torching the marshmallows before mixing them in and it just brings the whole thing to the next level  If the homemade stuff isn’t around, there’s a local shop here called Moorenko’s that I really enjoy. They had a peanut butter and chocolate combo that I ate entirely too much of when I was pregnant.


----------



## sylkai

@Z-Knight I'll join you in the not-great group right now. I hope you have an easy road to recovery and are back out soon.

Pool running really doesn't substitute well for the real thing.


----------



## DIS-OH

Back from WDW and chiming in on the ice cream discussion...

While I like Graeters, my favorite ice cream place is Young’s Jersey Dairy in Yellow Springs, Ohio.  

https://youngsdairy.com/


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Ran Ottawa 5k at 4PM and 10k at 6:30PM... The same day. The 2k was at 3PM.

I was tempted by night time races in Montreal (10k starts at 7:45PM in October) http://www.coursenocturnedemontreal.com/
and Laval (5k starts at 9PM in June)
https://coursedespompiers.org/
But opted for day time well themed half-M instead.

Edit: And I have started planning and registering for some 2019 races!


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I am doing a few 5Ks this summer which are at 7:30 PM on Thursday nights.


----------



## rteetz

*DisneyDreamer said:


> *ATTQOTD: *I’ve never done it, but there’s a 5K in Milwaukee in July that starts at 9 pm. It’s called Storm the Bastille and is in memory of the attack on the Bastille and is the kickoff to the annual festival they have.
> 
> Now that I’m thinking about it, maybe I should actually do it someday.


I alway forget that one. I want to try it some day.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I've done 3 afternoon/evening 5Ks. 2 of them were during my 5 5K weekend a couple of years ago.

The other one was a July race that had to be rescheduled to October. I'm guessing they had to do it in the evening because the race service's schedule was full. I think they underestimated the light level and had a dangerous situation with lots of runners without lights and roads only partially closed.

I'm a morning person and try to avoid afternoon/evening races unless there are extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races start in the morning, anywhere from 6:00AM to 10:00AM would be considered "normal". During the summer you will also get a few races start in the late afternoon. Todays question is have you had a race that falls outside these somewhat normal times? We are going to exclude runDisney events from a possible answer with its 5:30 AM start.
> 
> ATTQOTD: The latest official race I ran started at 8:30PM. It was a 5 mile trail run with a teammate that you are required to finish together for your time to count. It was a very interesting run since I have never run the trail, and then having to run it at night with a headlamp presented some challenges. It was a fun race though, and we did not get lost.



TOT is my only non traditional race start time.  I wish I could find more night races, that was fun.


----------



## KingLlama

NONE OF YOU TOLD ME MY TOENAILS WOULD FALL OFF


----------



## KevM

KingLlama said:


> NONE OF YOU TOLD ME MY TOENAILS WOULD FALL OFF



Haha.  I just had that happen to me for the first time.  My right pointer toenail fell off about a week ago.


----------



## cavepig

KingLlama said:


> NONE OF YOU TOLD ME MY TOENAILS WOULD FALL OFF


I've never had this happen in 24 years of running.   Sounds painful?!


----------



## LSUlakes

KingLlama said:


> NONE OF YOU TOLD ME MY TOENAILS WOULD FALL OFF



Toenails are overrated! I hear the secret to preventing this is cutting them very short... which is probably why I never had this happen to me.


----------



## KingLlama

cavepig said:


> Sounds painful?!



It really wasn't. It had turned black a couple of months ago, and finally just came off yesterday, but there was never a bit of pain the entire time. And this is weird, but it's like there's already another toenail growing *behind* it, if that makes sense.

I'm treating it like a badge of honor. Or a badge of poor running form. Or a badge of bad toenail hygiene. Whatever. A badge is a badge.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is something that has happened to you that you did not anticipate due to running? 

ATTQOTD: No one ever told me that if I run in a singlet, that my armpits would get chaffed. I anticipated places like nipples and thigh area, but armpits! When I am running I use a stick of body glide in no time lol.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: when I started running I had no idea how it would impact my mood. I’m such a happier person when I run.


----------



## GreatLakes

Capang said:


> Didn’t Mitchell’s do a Great Lakes Christmas ale beer? I vaguely remember that from a year or two back.



I don't remember Christmas Ale but they might have.  I am not usually getting a lot of Ice Cream at Christmas Ale time but maybe they will release one for Christmas in July.  That has become a very big thing here with local breweries.  Their standard Great Lakes flavor is chocolate made with Edmund Fitzgerald porter.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that has happened to you that you did not anticipate due to running?
> 
> ATTQOTD: No one ever told me that if I run in a singlet, that my armpits would get chaffed. I anticipated places like nipples and thigh area, but armpits! When I am running I use a stick of body glide in no time lol.



I've had the armpit chafing, not fun.  More common for me is that portion of your lats that is right behind the armpit.  On long runs I add some Body Glide and all is good.

The actual answer would have to be a positive and that is stamina.  I am able to perform other sports, like biking and rowing, much better for longer duration because of the endurance stamina I built up thanks to running.


----------



## Capang

@GreatLakes this is the only area I know (the greater Cleveland area) that celebrates Christmas in July. We used to head up to Put in Bay for the festivities there until it became such a disastrous drunken cluster.


----------



## KingLlama

Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: when I started running I had no idea how it would impact my mood. I’m such a happier person when I run.



This.....and I'll even go a step further. It puts me in a BAD mood when I can't get my run in.

When I made previous attempts at a running program(before I started using Galloway), I'd almost be relieved when it would be storming, or something else would come up and I couldn't get in a run. I'd just head back to the couch.

But today, for instance, I started running and immediately felt a tinge in my hip. I knew I hadn't been stretching properly this week to prevent it. So I was frustrated that I had to shut it down and avoid aggravating it. 

I never expected to get frustrated over NOT being able to run.


----------



## kbenson13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that has happened to you that you did not anticipate due to running?



ATTQOTD: I did not anticipate finding a running community through a Disney-oriented website.   

But I'm glad I did!


----------



## SarahDisney

KingLlama said:


> NONE OF YOU TOLD ME MY TOENAILS WOULD FALL OFF



Really? Nobody warned you?
Also ... you probably need new shoes.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that has happened to you that you did not anticipate due to running?



According to my new Garmin, my average resting heart rate is 60. For someone whose RHR has always been in the 70s-80s (not because of problems, I just have a naturally fast heartbeat), this was a little bizarre. I always thought that whole "runners have slower heart rates" thing would never happen to me.

Also ... you guys. Seriously. I dont have the words to explain what this community means to me. Love you guys.


----------



## KingLlama

SarahDisney said:


> Also ... you probably need new shoes.
> 
> Love you.



I just got a new pair last week, so hopefully that alleviates the issue.

And....thanks?


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: After years spent in the world of ballet, more years spent in the swing dance social scene, and even more years on the DIS, I _should_ have known, but I was utterly unprepared for the amount of DRAMA involved with recreational running. I don't know if it's chilled out some or I've just gotten better at ignoring it, but for a while it was really harshing my running mellow.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that has happened to you that you did not anticipate due to running?



I became a morning person (started going to sleep earlier) as I regularly wake up at 4:30 or 5:00am to run.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that has happened to you that you did not anticipate due to running?



SO MANY THINGS!
(1) I actually like it
(2) I like it enough to wake up at sunrise to get 2-3 miles in BEFORE work
(3) I gained mass, some muscle, but some just fat, the latter of which I did not expect nor understand- this indicates my logging or my math skills are lacking.  Really, that has never been an issue in my life, and the thought that I may not be able to fill out a spreadsheet and do math _crushed_ my self esteem [this says much about myself that makes me uncomfortable]
(4) Inner bicep chafing. 
(5) someone referred to me as a runner.  This also blew my concept of myself out of the water- Apparently I run but cannot do math.  Who am I?




Capang said:


> @GreatLakes this is the only area I know (the greater Cleveland area) that celebrates Christmas in July. We used to head up to Put in Bay for the festivities there until it became such a disastrous drunken cluster.


We have some Christmas in July celebrations in SE MI as well- I was thinking of signing up for a xmas in July 5K, but I think it starts too late for me to be happy with.  I cannot imagine any local celebrations are anywhere as raucous as anything at put out bay.


----------



## Miranda

KingLlama said:


> NONE OF YOU TOLD ME MY TOENAILS WOULD FALL OFF


Haha.  My toenails have never actually fallen off, although I did end up with 2 black/purple toe tips from my last half marathon!  I was mortified when I went to yoga 2 weeks ago and remembered that as I took my socks off, and then tried to hide my feet the entire 90 minute class.  They were like some combo of blood blister and callouses, it wasn't bruising that just went away... I had to wait for the purple/black skin to peel off.  It finally came off a couple days after yoga.  Running is so gross sometimes.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cavepig said:


> I've never had this happen in 24 years of running. Sounds painful?!



I had one fall off a couple of years ago. I would say it's more gross than painful. The worst part is when it's lose and black before it falls off. It's actually a relief when it finally falls off.

I have a picture of mine if you want to see it.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: That having correct form is key. Not just to make sure I am not wasting energy but to also avoid injuries and discomfort.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Just walked off of Rock-n-Roller Coaster after 30 minutes of sitting on the track!


----------



## LSUlakes

Disney at Heart said:


> Just walked off of Rock-n-Roller Coaster after 30 minutes of sitting on the track!



I had this happen in April, but we were stuck at the launching point because someone decided they did not want to ride it anymore. Took forever to get them off. Being a tall person and accidentally pulling the bar down one click to many, I was very uncomfortable waiting for that whole process to take place. Where were you stuck at on the track? Lights on?


----------



## Bree

I still have pages and pages to catch up on, but wanted to share my discovery. Food and Wine seminars and other events opened up for booking this morning. There is one all about bananas on October 4th.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD yesterday: Driving to one weeknight run (I think it was like 7pm) and getting stuck in the worst traffic and having to go to the bathroom SO BAD...never again.  If I ever do another evening run it will be on a Sat and I'll drive down and park in the morning and just hang around the city until the race.  NEVER AGAIN!

ATTQOTD today: I did not anticipate the web of people who would also start running or doing races because of me.  It's immensely humbling. I'm not a world class athlete..I'm a working mom who likes to run as a hobby. BUt  I have family members, friends, and online peeps who have come to me for advise on starting to run...and there have been a handful that became runners after those conversations.  And I've seen some of their spouses/friends start because of them.  It's pretty amazing.  I've also had a few swear it off and not like it and jokingly curse me...but hey, that's ok.  Of course I can't take all the credit because I was inspired to run by other people.  It's just kind of cool.  It reminds me of my old dance days where I'd drag people to dances with me, some were like "never again" but some really enjoyed it and kept up with it.  I didn't expect that to happen with running.


----------



## LSUlakes

Folks with a AP, other than your magic bands being shipped to you, what other items did you receive in the mail if any, and how long did it take? Also do you receive offers that are emailed to you? We got ours in April and I got nothing so far other than the magic bands.


----------



## JM735

KingLlama said:


> NONE OF YOU TOLD ME MY TOENAILS WOULD FALL OFF





LSUlakes said:


> Toenails are overrated!



Yeah.... I'd agree this was unexpected at first but something I've just accepted as a reality for me and running.  I've tried many things - larger shoes, new shoes, longer toenails, shorter toenails. The most successful thing has been to tape (or use bandaids since they are easier) the toe that is most problematic to the toe next to it.  One podiatrist told me I was likely curling my toes and causing a downward impact with every step. Not sure if that's accurate or not, but it has worked better than other things I've tried. After much more than a half (i.e. any challenge) I expect to lose a nail or two and have embraced the 'toenails are overrated' mindset.  It definitely freaked out a pedicurist once though!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Folks with a AP, other than your magic bands being shipped to you, what other items did you receive in the mail if any, and how long did it take? Also do you receive offers that are emailed to you? We got ours in April and I got nothing so far other than the magic bands.


I've been renewing my AP for 20ish years - I get nothing, lol! I _could_ get a new MB each year, but I don't bother: the 2 I have are enough. I never get a card anymore; I've been rocking the same plastic card for at least 3 years now (for AP discounts in the parks.) I get a Mickey Monitor every... hmm, maybe 3 months? I think it's quarterly. I suspect you just missed the last one; I think I got it a month or so ago. Emails are hit or miss, with more misses than hits. I get renewal reminders and renewal thank yous (with magnets) in snail mail.


----------



## JM735

ATTQOTD: I didn't expect my bank account balance to deplete so much because of running!  But this may be more specific to runDisney than running.  Otherwise, I agree with others that my mood and energy level are better when I run consistently.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that has happened to you that you did not anticipate due to running?


The need/desire to race so often and with increasingly longer distances


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that has happened to you that you did not anticipate due to running?


So many things! In addition to how running impacts my mood, I didn't know that running would help me feel like "me" again. After a surgery in 2013, I constantly had stomach issues and always had tummy aches. After trying different diets, running was really the game-changer for me. It basically cured me. My doctor calls exercise the "magic pill" and I totally believe that!


----------



## JM735

PrincessV said:


> I've been renewing my AP for 20ish years - I get nothing, lol! I _could_ get a new MB each year, but I don't bother: the 2 I have are enough. I never get a card anymore; I've been rocking the same plastic card for at least 3 years now (for AP discounts in the parks.) I get a Mickey Monitor every... hmm, maybe 3 months? I think it's quarterly. I suspect you just missed the last one; I think I got it a month or so ago. Emails are hit or miss, with more misses than hits. I get renewal reminders and renewal thank yous (with magnets) in snail mail.



I agree with all of this.  I believe I get emails more frequently than some people, but I don't think I get all of them.  I elect to get the AP Magic Band every year because I am a MB hoarder.  I get the renewal notifications (even when I already have a linked renewal certificate purchased) both in email and snail mail.  Magnets have been hit and miss and the Mickey Monitor comes every quarter-ish.  My other half and I both have annual passes and it's interesting to see what and when we each get passholder stuff - inconsistent is the best description.


----------



## avondale

KingLlama said:


> It really wasn't. It had turned black a couple of months ago, and finally just came off yesterday, but there was never a bit of pain the entire time. And this is weird, but it's like there's already another toenail growing *behind* it, if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm treating it like a badge of honor. Or a badge of poor running form. Or a badge of bad toenail hygiene. Whatever. A badge is a badge.



Totally been there multiple times.  My toes (except for the big toes) have the unconscious habit of curling under a bit when I run, so I'm pretty much always running on my toenails.  Even though I keep them short, I'm usually in the process of losing one or two while another one or two are growing back.  Yep, there's sort of a baby toenail that starts growing in while the other one is still getting loose enough to fall off.  I don't find it particularly painful, either.  The initial offense against the toenail usually involves a little soreness, but not usually at a level that I particularly notice or affects my running.

You can consider whether the toe box of your shoe is appropriate.  You might be jamming your toes against the inside, which could cause this.  Not the problem for me.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that has happened to you that you did not anticipate due to running?


ATTQOTD: I never thought running would become an addiction. Let’s face it. That is what it is - maybe it is due to the running endorphins.  But for those of us on this thread who are healthy enough to run, can you imagine our lives right now without running?  I knew it was an addiction when I gave up my main sport - basketball - when I hit my 40’s mainly due to a fear that if I were to blow out a knee or even turned an ankle, at my age, I would have to stop running for a long time.

I will ETA that I did go back to playing basketball 2 years ago, because I figured if I don’t do it now, I never will. I have made it through the last 2 seasons ok but I turn 50 this year and I know it is not a question of “if” I get hurt but “when” I get hurt, my hoops career will officially be over and only time will tell how much it will affect running.


----------



## cavepig

ATTQOTD - Hmmm, tough one.  I guess spraining both arms & hand from falling last summer I never anticipated but that's not fun. So how about meeting people & making friends that aren't local due to runDisney races.    



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I had one fall off a couple of years ago. I would say it's more gross than painful. The worst part is when it's lose and black before it falls off. It's actually a relief when it finally falls off.
> 
> I have a picture of mine if you want to see it.


I will pass on the kind offer


----------



## sylkai

ATTQTOD: How much I would like it? That it would be something I need to do every day almost in order to feel centered and good? (Side effect: this leaves you really cranky and off-balance when you can't run and that part sucks.)

That I'd be faster in my 30s than I was in my teens?

Also that I might start to meet people this way and how much it's become part of my life.


----------



## roxymama

Wait can I change my answer to "I never anticipated how much more laundry I have to do"?  With a husband that also runs (and bikes and swims and crossfits) and a gymnast daughter, our house is one giant pile of tech fabric.


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> I had this happen in April, but we were stuck at the launching point because someone decided they did not want to ride it anymore. Took forever to get them off. Being a tall person and accidentally pulling the bar down one click to many, I was very uncomfortable waiting for that whole process to take place. Where were you stuck at on the track? Lights on?


We were at the end of the ride. We sat there 10-15 minutes listening to the infernal message, the lights came on and  finally got the announcement that cast members would come to evacuate us, waited another 20 minutes listening to a couple behind me cursing and calling security before cast members came. Then when we got off, instead of walking on to the end, they walked us all the way back through to the queue, gave us a bottle of water and two free fast passes. We had FP for ToT and Star Tours. Really, are there two more rides open and functional at HS these days?


----------



## SarahDisney

Note to self: Get evac'ed off of RnR so that I can get FP to use in Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers...


----------



## TCB in FLA

KingLlama said:


> NONE OF YOU TOLD ME MY TOENAILS WOULD FALL OFF


JUST DON’T POST PICTURES OF YOUR TOES! There should be an automatic social media lockout when someone tries to post pictures of banged up feet! 



kbenson13 said:


> ATTQOTD: I did not anticipate finding a running community through a Disney-oriented website.
> 
> But I'm glad I did!


This is the best RD online community by far!

QOTD: I never thought I would be called “the runner” of my family. DH is an AG runner, has been running for decades, but somehow my slower miles and number of races has way surpassed his. He’s developed a passion for Cross Fit and doesn’t bother looking for races outside our area; meanwhile I’ve realized that some fun places just happen to host events. Total “will run for vacation”


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Such a great question. 
1) This board.
2) You people.
3) Becoming a morning person.
4) Missing running on rest days.
5) Running in a sports bra! WHAT. It's happened. Crazy.

One thing I never want to happen: losing a toenail. NOPE. HARD PASS.


----------



## Jules76126

My toenail fell off once as well. I found that I needed to size up half a size in my shoes and have not had the problem since.


----------



## kbenson13

I blame my toenail falling off on the socks I was wearing.  They were too slippery on my feet and I think that caused a lot of friction and jostling.  I now use socks that are a little thicker and so far have not had the same issue....


----------



## KingLlama

I’m really sorry for hijacking the day with my toenail thing, guys.


----------



## jennamfeo

KingLlama said:


> I’m really sorry for hijacking the day with my toenail thing, guys.


I feel like it fit in with the QOTD. Also, thanks for not posting a picture.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> Note to self: Get evac'ed off of RnR so that I can get FP to use in Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers...



No way they would give a FP for what will become a tier 2 ride to what will be a tier 1 ride in a few weeks. What I think will be very interesting is what are they going to do when Star Wars land and the replacement for the great movie line go live as well. I would guess Alien Swirling Saucers (Will we be allowed to use the short hand version of this on the DIS?) will go to a 2, and the best new ride in SWL gets a 1 and the mickey themed roller coaster is the other 1, all others remain a 2....



jennamfeo said:


> I feel like it fit in with the QOTD. Also, thanks for not posting a picture.



It was that post that gave me the suggestion for today. It worked well.


----------



## LSUlakes

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: 
*
Tomorrow around 12:45 PM Central Time we will have a Q&A with @Jules76126 . Jules is a former cast member who worked at EPCOT on SSE and Mission to Mars. I hope yall are able to join in on what has potential to be a very interesting Q&A session!


----------



## KingLlama

jennamfeo said:


> Also, thanks for not posting a picture.



It would still be better than my face.


----------



## JulieODC

First thought - that I would gain weight! (Now I pay closer attention to what I chow down on post runs)

Second - that such a solitary sport would become my biggest source of community. Here, my running store, my town running group...


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: A lot of what others have said. Also actually wanting to get up to run on vacation. We’re heading up to Rehoboth Beach in a few hours and I’m already looking forward to getting up and running tomorrow morning. 

I ran into the base of our old platform bed a few years ago and my entire nail on my left big toe came off instantly. I was home alone and blood gushing out. It was quite painful. The best part is that my then 6 month old pup never left my side and cuddled with me all night. Anyway, because of that and running it’s never been the same. But luckily no lost nails due to running. 

We were evacuated off ToT during wine and dine weekend. Sat at the bottom in the elevator for 10-15 minutes. We all got 1 any tier fp. So we went on RnR with the free fp. A guest had trouble getting out of the seat in the car in front us, so we sat for another 10-15 there. I don’t do loops well and was very nauseated, so it was pretty uncomfortable. I can’t imagine being stuck in there in the summer. 

APs: Have never gotten the paper newsletter. I receive most emails. Have always had to email guest relations for the magnet. Received the paper invite to Pandora preview weeks after all spots had been filled. I feel like it’s a mixed bag for everyone regarding communication.


----------



## Smilelea

ATTQOTD

1. That I would look forward to my running days.
2. & 3. The extra cost (clothes, shoes, accessories, etc.) & that I actually enjoy searching for local races to participate in, hence more costs.
4. That my resting heart rate that used to stay in the 80s is now in the low 50s. 
5. That I haven't had any toenail issues


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> Wait can I change my answer to "I never anticipated how much more laundry I have to do"?  With a husband that also runs (and bikes and swims and crossfits) and a gymnast daughter, our house is one giant pile of tech fabric.



Perhaps I should add to my answer that in a similar vein, my kids frequently tell me I smell bad and am too sweaty to hug.

_Next ridiculous question:_  I am debating signing up for a rD half well knowing I would walk half of it.  DH has given me the green light to go sans kids with the caveat that I cannot use a vacation day on it and that I need to have a travel plan in July so we can arrange work travel around it (yes, we plan unreasonably far ahead).  January is out as one would need to fly in on Friday to get a bib, leaving Feb or April.  So, Princess or Star Wars?  I did princess 10K this year, my friend who did the half insists the crowd makes it the worst half she has done so I am apprehensive.  Is it really the worst choice? April seems like it would be a big shock of hot and humid coming from what may be a frozen tundra- or an amazing 70* spring.  Also, I'd rather run at DL, but I do not want to wait two+ years....


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> NONE OF YOU TOLD ME MY TOENAILS WOULD FALL OFF


Knock on wood I have never had this happen to me.


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> I did princess 10K this year, my friend who did the half insists the crowd makes it the worst half she has done so I am apprehensive.  Is it really the worst choice? April seems like it would be a big shock of hot and humid coming from what may be a frozen tundra- or an amazing 70* spring.  Also, I'd rather run at DL, but I do not want to wait two+ years....


It depends... PHM is the race I like least, and if you were to ask me at Mile 10-11, Id tell you I despise it with every fiber of my being and I'll never, ever run it again.  I HATE the congestion that really is worse than any other half I've run at WDW, I'm not keen on the theme, and I really do not enjoy the drama that always seems to accompany it. On the flip side, I love SW weekend! LOVE the theme, love the atmosphere, have never had major issue with crowding. (Keep in mind, all WDW halfs have crowding issues, simple because rD stuffs a whole lot of people into them, But W&D and SW typically have fewer runners than PHM and they seem to spread out a bit more.) Weather-wise, Feb. can be frigid or hot; no way to know far in advance. April is very unlikely to be cold, but could range from comfortably warm to very hot and humid.

Other people absolutely love PHM and won't miss it, so YMMV.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that has happened to you that you did not anticipate due to running?


Wanting to eat a full meal while running or thinking its cool to run 48.6 in four days. I didn't anticipate liking running at all when I started.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Folks with a AP, other than your magic bands being shipped to you, what other items did you receive in the mail if any, and how long did it take? Also do you receive offers that are emailed to you? We got ours in April and I got nothing so far other than the magic bands.


My AP magnet. Some people never receive them though. That came a while after. You should get fliers or whatever once in a while too. You should get emails from Disney Destinations as well. Not everyone gets those either though...


----------



## rteetz

JM735 said:


> I agree with all of this.  I believe I get emails more frequently than some people, but I don't think I get all of them.  I elect to get the AP Magic Band every year because I am a MB hoarder.  I get the renewal notifications (even when I already have a linked renewal certificate purchased) both in email and snail mail.  Magnets have been hit and miss and the Mickey Monitor comes every quarter-ish.  My other half and I both have annual passes and it's interesting to see what and when we each get passholder stuff - inconsistent is the best description.


Also a MB hoarder/lover. I have 20 or so now. I never decline a MB.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Note to self: Get evac'ed off of RnR so that I can get FP to use in Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers...


Um... Hate to break it too you but it probably would be only good on tier 2 attractions so anything but Toy Story Land. I got evac'd off SSE at Epcot and could only use the FP on tier 2.


----------



## SarahDisney

Everyone stop trying to burst my bubble! I will get evac'ed off RnR and get to ride all the tier 1 attractions with fp. I wont let anyone convince me otherwise!


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Wanting to eat a full meal while running or thinking its cool to run 48.6 in four days. I didn't anticipate liking running at all when I started.


Wait, you want to eat a full meal while running?  Like actually eat or you just get hungry and think about food.  Do you plan on eating a meal during the marathon, that would be epic?


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Wait, you want to eat a full meal while running?  Like actually eat or you just get hungry and think about food.  Do you plan on eating a meal during the marathon, that would be epic?


I mean I never have eaten a full meal while running but during a marathon I certainly want too. I probably could pull off eating a full meal during a marathon.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Um... Hate to break it too you but it probably would be only good on tier 2 attractions so anything but Toy Story Land. I got evac'd off SSE at Epcot and could only use the FP on tier 2.



 In DL we got evac'd on Monsters Inc, but were only one scene into the ride so I didn't get to see anything cool on foot...was bummed about that.  No FP for that were given (womp)


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> In DL we got evac'd on Monsters Inc, but were only one scene into the ride so I didn't get to see anything cool on foot...was bummed about that.  No FP for that were given (womp)


DL doesn't have to deal as much with the people who demand their vacations refunded when something goes wrong like WDW does.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> DL doesn't have to deal as much with the people who demand their vacations refunded when something goes wrong like WDW does.



I must look like a Californian...that must be it 

And you are sadly, probably right.

We did once get an anytime FP when Small World was broken and got to skip a 60 min line for Peter Pan..so yay for Florida!  (sorry to all people in said 60 min line)


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> I mean I never have eaten a full meal while running but during a marathon I certainly want too. I probably could pull off eating a full meal during a marathon.


  If you do make sure there's photos or a video log to share   I like other people being adventurous, just not me!


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I probably could pull off eating a full meal during a marathon.


What mile would this be most effective at? What food would you choose? I am really into this and need answers.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> What mile would this be most effective at? What food would you choose? I am really into this and need answers.


Those are good questions. I am thinking probably 13 or after. Something handheld too. Not a steak, maybe a nice cheeseburger and fries? Chicken? Margarita in Mexico to top it off?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I learned running plays with my mental state - sometimes good and sometimes bad.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Those are good questions. I am thinking probably 13 or after. Something handheld too. Not a steak, maybe a nice cheeseburger and fries? Chicken? Margarita in Mexico to top it off?


Handheld would probably be key. This sounds awesome. I want this to happen.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Handheld would probably be key. This sounds awesome. I want this to happen.


I kind of do now too...


----------



## BikeFan

jennamfeo said:


> What mile would this be most effective at? What food would you choose? I am really into this and need answers.



You need to check out the aid stations at ultras.  They're a finger-food buffet! 






Everything from fruit and gels to M&Ms and Oreos!  Honestly, I usually go for the junk food.  I figure I'm running 30+ miles, so I deserve it!


----------



## roxymama

BikeFan said:


> You need to check out the aid stations at ultras.  They're a finger-food buffet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything from fruit and gels to M&Ms and Oreos!  Honestly, I usually go for the junk food.  I figure I'm running 30+ miles, so I deserve it!



Is that a straight up bowl of salt?  sugar?  pixie dust?


----------



## jennamfeo

BikeFan said:


> You need to check out the aid stations at ultras.  They're a finger-food buffet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything from fruit and gels to M&Ms and Oreos!  Honestly, I usually go for the junk food.  I figure I'm running 30+ miles, so I deserve it!


But that would require me to run... an Ultra...


----------



## Miranda

I have been evacuated off a lot of rides over the years!  The old World of Motion 3 times.  Spaceship Earth at least 4-5 times, and at least 2 of those from the very top.  It's a Small World once.  Space Mountain once.  Splash Mountain once.  Those are the only ones I can remember, there may be more!  We seem to have bad luck.


----------



## BikeFan

roxymama said:


> Is that a straight up bowl of salt?  sugar?  pixie dust?



Not sure.  Could be both.  When you expect to be out there for 5+ hours, salt depletion becomes an issue.  Potato chips, pretzels, and other salty snacks are regular items at ultra aid stations.  I'm partial to getting my salt from PB&J sandwiches, which are usually available.  Sugar and salt together with some carbs!  Yum!


----------



## BikeFan

jennamfeo said:


> But that would require me to run... an Ultra...



You could always do one of the "time" ones.  These are usually done on loop courses, and it's however many loops you want to do in X-hours (8, 12, and 24 are common formats).  I've seen plenty of dawdling in the aid stations, but no one makes you go back out there!


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> What mile would this be most effective at? What food would you choose? I am really into this and need answers.



Whatever mile where McDonald's is at Osceola Parkway.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Is that a straight up bowl of salt?  sugar?  pixie dust?



It's salt. You can see the bowl of potatoes right in front of it. You dip the potato in the salt as an easy & tasty way to get your salt, carbs, and some protein. A few of them will fuel you between aid stations.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD:  Going to Disney so frequently.  My wife is the Disney fan.  I told her before we had G that we might go every few years once G was born.  I ended up going 5 times in a row for Marathon Weekend, and G has been a total of 6 times even though she's only 4 and we live in WI.  Not what I envisioned when I started running.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Also a MB hoarder/lover. I have 20 or so now. I never decline a MB.



I declined a set for the first time for our July weekend trip. We did just a few weeks before get our AP bands, so they havent been to the park yet, so new to us kinda deal. 



roxymama said:


> Is that a straight up bowl of salt?  sugar?  pixie dust?



I vote pixie dust. I'll add a 4th option, cocaine... It's a long race after all. 



Keels said:


> Whatever mile where McDonald's is at Osceola Parkway.



Isnt it early in the race, like mile 10-13 range. I remember a guy on the marathon thread that said he gets a McFlurry during the marathon. I can assure you if I ate ice cream mid-race it would not end well. That reminds me of a funny story. I was in a running group and our coach was telling us a story about a guy who was showing up for him first class. He comments that he read milk was good for runners. The teacher agreed, until he said "good! I drank almost a half gallon on my way down here today". She told him to go home and do not drink milk before a run next time lol. Thats a whole lot of milk! 
Back to Mcflurry, isnt the guy name McFlurryJohn or something? Does he still post?


----------



## Keels

It's after AK, so it's probably like Mile 15 or 16 ... but at that point, it really feels like Mile 56.


----------



## cavepig

jennamfeo said:


> What mile would this be most effective at? What food would you choose? I am really into this and need answers.


People seem to grab food in EPCOT as stuff is open for most runners & it's at the end.  A pretzel from Germany seems popular, but that won't be effective to help you run.  Depending on when you run through AK & ST stuff might not even be open yet to buy.  ST you could grab a muffin/coffee at that cart by Tower as we run right past it, I don't know.  Carts/kiosks we run past are your best bet so not to be running all over off course.     McDonald's like Keels said for fries which would be what mile 14/15 after AK, but it's kind of off course down & back up the ramp.

Now if someone did a table service meal that would be something!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> It's after AK, so it's probably like Mile 15 or 16 ... but at that point, it really feels like Mile 56.


Yeah I think it’s right around 15-16. On our way to WWoS.


----------



## Keels

@MommaoffherRocker will know - I'm pretty sure her husband was taking food orders this year!


----------



## jennamfeo

cavepig said:


> McDonald's like Keels said for fries which would be what mile 14/15 after AK, but it's kind of off course down & back up the ramp.


I was full on determined to add McDonald's to my first Marathon experience until you said this. F that ramp.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  When I was in college my little sister decided to treat me like a jungle gym one day and this threw my back out.  Nothing major mind you, but enough to annoy me.  Physical therapy didn't really help either.  But wouldn't you know it that signing up for and then training for my first half actually strengthened my muscles and fixed the issue.  

All this talk about food during the marathon has me evaluating a new Epcot food strategy.  What snacks do I want to get while running through World Showcase during the full?  I'm thinking Norway is a good choice.  Because it will definitely be open by the time I get there.


----------



## cavepig

Sleepless Knight said:


> All this talk about food during the marathon has me evaluating a new Epcot food strategy.  What snacks do I want to get while running through World Showcase during the full?  I'm thinking Norway is a good choice.  Because it will definitely be open by the time I get there.


 If you stopped for a snack in every country that would be hilarious.  But, Norway does have good stuff!   

No fork eating I would think would be the way to do it but you never know! 



jennamfeo said:


> I was full on determined to add McDonald's to my first Marathon experience until you said this. F that ramp.


 yeah it's not close or convenient.  ST has fries at Rosie's  if you run through after it opens & it's not far off course really right off Sunset, it opens at probably 10:30 or 11:00.  But not as early in the game as McD.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jennamfeo said:


> I was full on determined to add McDonald's to my first Marathon experience until you said this. F that ramp.



Ramps suck!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I didn’t expect to love it as much as I do but still have those days where it still feels hard!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> @MommaoffherRocker will know - I'm pretty sure her husband was taking food orders this year!



@John VN, also known as McFlurry John, can tell you exactly where it is and the best ways to navigate the ramps.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Keels said:


> @MommaoffherRocker will know - I'm pretty sure her husband was taking food orders this year!


Just gotta make him a shirt so everyone knows which bald guy he is


----------



## Keels

MommaoffherRocker said:


> Just gotta make him a shirt so everyone knows which bald guy he is



YES!!!! I wanted to give him my windbreaker at the TTC but I was so afraid I was going to give it to a random guy!

I will make him a shirt!!!!


----------



## flav

KingLlama said:


> NONE OF YOU TOLD ME MY TOENAILS WOULD FALL OFF


I remember someone mentioning a poster they saw on the side of the road once and I actually also saw that one during my last race: “Who needs toenails and nipples anyway?”


----------



## flav

TheHamm said:


> _Next ridiculous question:_  I am debating signing up for a rD half well knowing I would walk half of it.  DH has given me the green light to go sans kids with the caveat that I cannot use a vacation day on it and that I need to have a travel plan in July so we can arrange work travel around it (yes, we plan unreasonably far ahead).  January is out as one would need to fly in on Friday to get a bib, leaving Feb or April.  So, Princess or Star Wars?  I did princess 10K this year, my friend who did the half insists the crowd makes it the worst half she has done so I am apprehensive.  Is it really the worst choice? April seems like it would be a big shock of hot and humid coming from what may be a frozen tundra- or an amazing 70* spring.  Also, I'd rather run at DL, but I do not want to wait two+ years....


Is November an option? I really enjoyed the WnD half and if you are without kids and can stay until the Monday (what is your work schedule?) then you get the after-party.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: 
I never expected to want to run more than a 10k... And I am seriously considering (planning ) Dopey 2020 and full Marathon. 
I was surprised to see a black toenail when taking off nail polish last fall.
I (re)discovered the special feeling of traveling alone if need be. 
I was amazed that I was not tired or hurting after the WnD Two Course Challenge and laughed when I took my shower after: I had found a sore chafed point in my back (bra straps’ buckles).
I love this online running community.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

cavepig said:


> If you stopped for a snack in every country that would be hilarious.  But, Norway does have good stuff!
> 
> No fork eating I would think would be the way to do it but you never know!
> 
> yeah it's not close or convenient.  ST has fries at Rosie's  if you run through after it opens & it's not far off course really right off Sunset, it opens at probably 10:30 or 11:00.  But not as early in the game as McD.


Snacking around the world.  During the full.  This could be a thing.  Of course if the full finishes in the Epcot parking lot, I may just decide to keep going until the end as I anticipate finishing around 7 hours after I start.  Then again, I can't believe how amazing ordinary pretzels and red licorice taste during a half, so I love the idea of enjoying something from Norway as I finish the full.


----------



## beatlecat42

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Summer running topic: Do you use sunscreen to protect your skin during your runs in the summer?



add another to the translucent crew...I'm paler than a ghost, so it's necessary (current record: 10 minutes in downtown DC got me a sunburn).  I do need to remember to reapply more often, though...went to the beach last weekend, spaced on re-doing my legs, and they ended up pretty well-cooked 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races start in the morning, anywhere from 6:00AM to 10:00AM would be considered "normal". During the summer you will also get a few races start in the late afternoon. Todays question is have you had a race that falls outside these somewhat normal times? We are going to exclude runDisney events from a possible answer with its 5:30 AM start.



I did a glow run about a month ago, really enjoyed that one as I'm most decidedly NOT a morning person.

Also, while the Baltimore marathon starts at a "usual" time (7am), the 9:45am start for the half throws some people off.



KingLlama said:


> NONE OF YOU TOLD ME MY TOENAILS WOULD FALL OFF



Ugh, I lost one last year, it had caught on my sock during the 10miler.  That one did hurt, it felt like I had bruised my toe.  It's since grown back a little weird, so it feels like I have to be extra-careful getting it ready for races now.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that has happened to you that you did not anticipate due to running?



Just how much I enjoy getting a medal at the end of a race.  And that I can totally do a long distance (10+ miles!).  And just how accomplished and proud I've felt after finishing those distances, despite how much I may have hated it at the time.  And that despite walking, sometimes quite slowly, I'm not usually even the last one to finish!


----------



## LSUlakes

*Fun Friday QOTD: *Yesterday was the start of what some would say is the biggest sporting event in the world! Do you plan on watching any of the World Cup and what team are you pulling for?

ATTFFQOTD: I will not be watching. For starters I am not a big soccer fan, but for big events when the USA is involved I will watch... BUT NOOOOO, this time we did not even make it in!! No soccer for me. Maybe next time.


REMINDER: Q&A around 12:45 this afternoon!


----------



## SarahDisney

Oh no not this garbage. I have to deal with it enough at work, I dont want to talk about it here 
Fun fact: we had to reschedule a meeting because the original time overlapped with a match that one of the participants wanted to watch.
Sigh.
Wake me up when this thing is over.


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD:* I'll watch a little bit, mainly because it's such a dry period for sports in general. Other than the U.S. Open and the NBA Draft, there's really nothing to hold my interest until college football starts back up in late August.

I'm pulling for Iceland because they're the smallest country to ever make the WC, and it's their first trip. Plus, that country just fascinates me in general.

But we'll see. I usually hate soccer, but for three weeks, I can at least pretend to be interested.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Yesterday was the start of what some would say is the biggest sporting event in the world! Do you plan on watching any of the World Cup and what team are you pulling for?



Nil for me.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> Wake me up when this thing is over.


 That would be sometime early on July 15th.  That's a long nap!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  I'm not watching.  My husband loves it though (he used to play varsity soccer back in the day) and will watch the games that he can.  He isn't really rooting for any team since USA isn't in - just good play!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  Probably not because I don't fully appreciate soccer.  Maybe someday, but doubt it's this year.


----------



## Jules76126

I'm heading to Ireland for 2 weeks so I am sure it will be on in ever pub.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Fun Friday: I’ll break with early trend and say that, yes, I will be watching basically every single minute of the World Cup.

As many know, my screen name is a nod to my favorite football team. My love of FC Barcelona began as a result of my love of Argentina from World Cup 94 and some shaky research. Maradona and Batistuta were my favorite players and some shoddy research (I was 12, the Internet barely existed, and football was not ubiquitous here) led to the mistaken belief Maradona played for Barca. Anyway, serendipitously the greatest footballer of all time came along and happens to be Argentine and has spent his entire career at Barca, so I’ll be back aboard the roller coaster with Argentina this year. They’ve not got the best team there and it may be the worst of Messi’s 4 Cup teams, but this tournament is not always won by the best team.

I’ll also say I’m glad the US is not involved. They play a very pragmatic, physical, ugly style that should not be proliferated.


----------



## PrincessV

FFQOTD: I'll definitely watch some World Cup action! I have no particular allegiance, but I'll root for France, Brazil and any underdog teams with some fire in their bellies.  As an aside, I find watching the Spanish language broadcasts WAY more fun than English. I have no idea what they're saying, but they say it with gusto! GOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessV

About marathon food... I'm always ready to scarf down a cheeseburger around mile 17, but I lose all appetite by the time I get to WS. A beer is all I've wanted at that point. As a spectator stationed in MX during a WDW marathon, I saw the following items being eaten by runners: turkey leg, beer, ice cream cone, champagne, hot dog, popcorn, margarita, fries, funnel cake, pastry, pizza, pretzel, and a Styrofoam cup of guacamole, eaten with a spoon.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: We'll probably watch a few matches, but I'm bummed that we don't have the ol' home team to cheer for. I honestly don't fully understand soccer, but the excitement is so contagious!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Yesterday was the start of what some would say is the biggest sporting event in the world! Do you plan on watching any of the World Cup and what team are you pulling for?



I love watching high level soccer.  I'll be watching as many matches as I possibly can, focused mainly around the major European teams and Iceland.  The team I will be pulling for, though, is Germany.  I grew up watching "Soccer Made In Germany" on PBS and my favorite Arsenal player, Mesut Ozil plays for them.



KingLlama said:


> I'm pulling for Iceland because they're the smallest country to ever make the WC, and it's their first trip. Plus, that country just fascinates me in general.



I highly recommend visiting Iceland.  It's one of the most beautiful places I've ever been.  You just have to pick your time.  Summer, with never ending daylight and beautiful countrysides or winter, with very little daylight and snow and ice covering everything, but gorgeous displays of the aurora borealis.  I'm not a cold weather person, but I loved our trip over Thanksgiving.  The temperature averaged ~14 deg F during the days.


----------



## roxymama

KingLlama said:


> I'm pulling for Iceland because they're the smallest country to ever make the WC, and it's their first trip. Plus, that country just fascinates me in general.
> .



But Iceland is the USA's biggest rival!!! (I'm basing this only on my viewing of Mighty Ducks 3)

ATTQOTD: Likely we will watch some since my kiddo enjoys soccer.  Until she or we get bored and want to go outside.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (Yesterday): I never expected to look up to so many people from so many different backgrounds. It doesn't matter if they are fast enough to qualify for the Olympics or if they are using the run-walk method. I find it so inspiring to see people with multiple kids, jobs, and some of the most hectic lives be able to get it done. I love hearing people's background stories and their reasons for running. It just reminds me that even though someone's life/training may look perfect, you never truly know how they got there and what they went through. I thought running was just one foot in front of the other, but there is so much more to it.

ATTQOTD (today): I won't specifically follow it, but I won't avoid it either. They will have the games on in the break rooms and cafe at work, but since the US is not in the mix I won't follow it as closely. I am just (im)patiently waiting for college football to return. 

Marathon food: I could do some major damage to a Papa John's Pizza around mile 18, but I would need garlic sauce and ranch to dip it in and that could get complicated. LOL.


----------



## KevM

Fun Friday:  i’ll be watching as many games as I can.  I love soccer (although FIFA is trash).  I grew up playing it and still love watching it.  As for rooting, I’m behind Germany.  I’ll also be rooting for a number of the underdogs.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Yesterday was the start of what some would say is the biggest sporting event in the world! Do you plan on watching any of the World Cup and what team are you pulling for?


ATTFFQOTD: When I saw the first sentence, I thought we were talking about the US Open which also started yesterday and I have already been watching and will follow throughout the weekend. The fact that I had no idea that the World Cup was starting, I think answers the question. I just cannot get into soccer. Not enough scoring for me.


----------



## Nole95

I watch as many of the World Cup games as I can.  I will work on one computer and stream the games on another computer.

With the USA not making it, I will admit that it isn't as exciting to watch.  Germany is the team I have always rooted for after the USA.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Nope. The last time I watched was about 10 years ago in Vegas. It was fun, watching with people from all over the world cheering for their countries, but I have 0 interest. I'd rather watch curling.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Hard pass. Even if the US was playing. It's baseball season. That's all I care about right now.

This morning I was telling my husband about how me and @rteetz were discussing getting McDonald's during the Marathon and his reply was, "It's just funny to me that you are talking about this stuff already when you have 7 months until the race....." LOL OKAY HUSBAND.


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> But Iceland is the USA's biggest rival!!! (I'm basing this only on my viewing of Mighty Ducks 3)



Um... D2.
D3 is Charlie's teenage angst (aka the private school)



jennamfeo said:


> It's baseball season. That's all I care about right now.



Same.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Hard pass. Even if the US was playing. It's baseball season. That's all I care about right now.
> 
> This morning I was telling my husband about how me and @rteetz were discussing getting McDonald's during the Marathon and his reply was, "It's just funny to me that you are talking about this stuff already when you have 7 months until the race....." LOL OKAY HUSBAND.


Planning ahead is key!


----------



## kbenson13

ATTFFQOTD:  No World Cup for me, unless it happens to be on at a bar I'm at or something like that.  If the USA was in it and competitive, I might be more interested.  I won't say its boring, but soccer is generally way to much buildup for way to little payoff for me.


----------



## TCB in FLA

FFQOTD: Watching the World Cup as I type. My teen boys are both huge soccer players and English Premier League fans. They also collect jerseys — my oldest was in Paris last month on this awesome school trip and his lone souvenir purchase was an away France jersey. They have been talking about this tournament for months and are already thinking about going 8 years from now when it’s “local.”


----------



## LSUlakes

KingLlama said:


> I'll watch a little bit, mainly because it's such a dry period for sports in general. Other than the U.S. Open and the NBA Draft, there's really nothing to hold my interest until college football starts back up in late August.



College World Series Starts this weekend! i'd like to see Mississippi State win it all, but I doubt it happens. 



jennamfeo said:


> This morning I was telling my husband about how me and @rteetz were discussing getting McDonald's during the Marathon and his reply was, "It's just funny to me that you are talking about this stuff already when you have 7 months until the race....." LOL OKAY HUSBAND.



Is he aware that its basically we all we discuss all year long in some shape or form in this forum? A trip to Disney, Running, and food/booze = A good time!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> College World Series Starts this weekend! i'd like to see Mississippi State win it all, but I doubt it happens.



If anyone is a baseball fan, the College World Series is so fun to attend! Come to The Good Life


----------



## Nessy

ATTQOTD: Being in the UK it's everywhere! I will probably watch whatever the other half puts on when he is home, otherwise I will just keep pining for when the NFL season starts (go Ram's cough cough)


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*Fun Friday: *I’ll put games on when I’m around, but I won’t be watching it religiously. Since the United States isn’t in, there are commercials encouraging people to “root for their roots.” So I was all set to root for Italy but I see now that they’re not in either.  So I’ll probably just root for the underdogs, and teams like England and Australia. Just no Germany or Brazil please (sorry if you like those teams).


----------



## cavepig

I'll watch bits of games here & there in the World Cup, I'm rooting for Costa Rica - because my brother's family is visiting there now, good enough reason, right! I read up them so at least I did that.

But the College World series is starting here in Omaha which I'm more into and rooting for Mississippi State because my Dad went there!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Yesterday was the start of what some would say is the biggest sporting event in the world! Do you plan on watching any of the World Cup and what team are you pulling for?



It is the largest and most popular sporting event in the world, and I'll watch as many matches as I can. The matches are shown on the TVs at work, and for the important ones later on, they'll turn the visualization lab where the geoscientists normally use the monster screens for 3D VR modeling into a TV and open it up for anyone to come and watch. No vuvuzelas allowed, though, thank god. As far as teams go:

Who will win - Germany. Too much overall depth
Who should win - Brazil. Best attacking side but not as great in defense
Who I want to win - Argentina. I'd love to see Messi get the 8000-lb. monkey off his back

And for the haters, here's a little joke for you. Why do so many American kids play soccer? So they don't have to watch it.


----------



## avondale

Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: Nope. The last time I watched was about 10 years ago in Vegas. It was fun, watching with people from all over the world cheering for their countries, but I have 0 interest. I'd rather watch curling.



My DH *does* watch curling on TV whenever possible.  He TiVos it and watches it later.  And, yes, it's about as exciting as watching paint dry, in my opinion.  I don't know that he'll be watching much soccer.   I don't watch any sports on TV, really - don't care to spend my limited time that way.


----------



## jennamfeo

With all this food talk going on, I became really sad that I didn't at least save a screen shot of my finish line photo from the 2017 Superheros half at Disneyland, which included a donuthole in my mouth and a donuthole in my hand. So I was trying to search the entire internet for them, hoping somehow they would miraculously appear, but they didn't. However, MarathonFoto still has all their photos up and I was able to look at pictures from my first runDisney 10k and Half. It was so awesome because I don't even remember these pictures. That was my first half and I looked like death, which is also how I felt. But to see that and see how far I have come from that was awesome.


----------



## TheHamm

FFQOTD: As I refuse to pay comcASSt money, there will be little opportunity to watch the games at home, but I would place a bet that DH is using some bar's wi-fi to watch during work hours and still pretend he is being productive so I will therefore hear about it all tonight.  The first time I went to his apartment (long before we were a couple) was his having a party to celebrate buying a HDTV specifically to watch 2006 world cup.  I did not need to see Zidane in HD, and it was jarring and scared me off of watching soccer ever again.

Side note: This morning I found myself pretty angry about a poor run and a close encounter with what I thought was a dead skunk (hard U-Turn! followed by selecting a new route and getting lost- so lost, anxious, slow, & cut the run short to make it to work on time.), but realized that I have exceeded the miles I ran in all of 2017 in the first 45% of 2018.  So, I will continue to remind myself that a 'bad run' is better than no run.  I need to figure out how to have my alarm clock tell me this when it goes off so very early.


----------



## LSUlakes

Paging @Jules76126 let us know if you are here this afternoon for the Q&A with a former cast member. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Jules76126

Yes I am here!


----------



## LSUlakes

Jules76126 said:


> Yes I am here!




So to start tell us about how long you worked for the mouse and what you did during that time please.


----------



## Jules76126

I did Spring 2007 from January to the middle of August at SSE. I worked as one of the ride operators and did everything that normal cast members did. The second time in 2009 I worked at Mission Space from January to May.


----------



## LSUlakes

For anyone following along feel free to ask questions if you have them


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Jules76126 I would love to know how long you spend in a particular section of a ride in a day, like do you "greet" all shift? Or do you rotate?


----------



## LSUlakes

Q: During your time working, what time of year did you enjoy working the most? What time of year did you find not to be so great? Why?


----------



## Jules76126

Sailormoon2 said:


> @Jules76126 I would love to know how long you spend in a particular section of a ride in a day, like do you "greet" all shift? Or do you rotate?



We do not stay at greeter all day long thank goodness. We actually do rotate. When we get into work, we log onto the computer and it tells you where to go - relive someone for a break or you get the start of a rotation. The rotation comes out every 45 minutes to an hour so you basically stay in your position until either the hour is up or you get bumped for your break. After your break, you would log in an get another position. Sometimes when you log in there is no open spot, so you get tasks like sweep and pick up the queue - we used this as an excuse to break some more haha. This really only happened at SSE, Space didn't really have tasks.



LSUlakes said:


> Q: During your time working, what time of year did you enjoy working the most? What time of year did you find not to be so great? Why?



So we mainly worked closing shifts, which we enjoyed. We actually really liked EMH since it was typically more relaxed and slower. I worked before FP+ so mornings were always the worst as it was the busiest and we hated that. I likes Flower and Garden time of year. It was nice weather and not summer time crazy.


----------



## Jules76126

I never did a Fall program so no Christmas craziness for me


----------



## TheHamm

@Jules76126 I would like to know if there was a lesson from your CP time that was valuable in future employment situations.  I imagine there would be unique opportunities at Disney vs. anywhere else in the normal world, and therefore different things to learn about life, work, etc.


----------



## opusone

Did it become boring after a while, or does the magic affect the CMs as well?


----------



## Jules76126

TheHamm said:


> @Jules76126 I would like to know if there was a lesson from your CP time that was valuable in future employment situations.  I imagine there would be unique opportunities at Disney vs. anywhere else in the normal world, and therefore different things to learn about life, work, etc.



It was really valuable learning how to work with the public. I had worked at a local ice cream place summers in high school but this was a whole other type of customer service. I had people complain about a lot of stuff and you needed to learn to smile and keep going even when you didn't agree with them or having a bad day. You also had to learn to work with a lot of different types of people. I still keep Disney on my resume under internships as everyone wants to talk about it. I heard its not as valuable in Florida since everyone works at Disney, but in MA its a huge conversation starter. I learned a lot of great things and I also learned that Disney isn't always magic like most jobs and that is okay. I now work in college admissions and that customer service experience was very helpful.



opusone said:


> Did it become boring after a while, or does the magic affect the CMs as well?



It was never boring. You make great friends there. At SSE there were about 10 CPs there and we were the best of friends. There is always some one to talk to and hang out with. Plus the full timers are also super friendly. In terms of the magic, it is different, but in a good way. You learn so many cool things about the parks and get to experience and make the magic every day. I personally never thought it affected anything, but I also did not work in MK so that may have changed my perception.


----------



## cburnett11

@Jules76126 do you still keep up with your CP friends?  Either your roommates or the co-workers from EPCOT?  My daughter did this Fall 2017 and loved it.


----------



## LSUlakes

Q: How was life outside the parks? A while back there was a thread on Reddit that cast members told interesting stories and some mentioned that the CP made for some great parties? Any truth to that?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Yesterday was the start of what some would say is the biggest sporting event in the world! Do you plan on watching any of the World Cup and what team are you pulling for?


Sorry I hate Soccer...


----------



## LSUlakes

Q: Did guest ever request to take pictures with you? Not being a character it probably does not happen often or at all. In April we stopped by Club Cool and I was wearing my "Drink Beverly Ice Cold" shirt. I asked a cast member to take a picture with me and she was very excited about that. lol We ended up chatting for a bit and she even let the mouse buy my daughter a slushie! I think the experience was greatly appreciated by both parties.


----------



## Jules76126

cburnett11 said:


> @Jules76126 do you still keep up with your CP friends?  Either your roommates or the co-workers from EPCOT?  My daughter did this Fall 2017 and loved it.



I do. Mainly my friends from the 2007 program. Reason was there about 40 CPs at Space so it is harder to get closer with only 10 at SSE. So one of my friends was from Puerto Rico so he and another one of us went and visited one summer. My friend Josh and I both did the 2007 and 2009 programs so that was super cool. He also is a flight attendant and will always let me know when he is in Boston so we can meet up. I went to my friends wedding in 2015 and 5 came to my wedding 2016. I actually just talked to a bunch this week. W are still really close.


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> Q: How was life outside the parks? A while back there was a thread on Reddit that cast members told interesting stories and some mentioned that the CP made for some great parties? Any truth to that?



Yep totally true. I lived in Vista Way both times. So in 2007 I was under 21 so we never partied at the apartments as Disney will let you go on the spot. We actually used to either go to downtown Orlando or to Pulse nightclub - so sad when we saw the shooting. 2009 I was 21 and we always went on Wednesdays to Buffalo Wild Wings. It was CP night. House of Blues was Sundays as ladies drank free. Occasionally we went to city walk. WE partied at Vista since we were legal. And then some of the full time CPs that were in their 20s would host house parties for us. I will admit I liked to party in my 20s before full time jobs and life took over so I did take advantage of this.


----------



## LSUlakes

Q: If you are allowed to, what are some interesting stories you can share with us? Making magical moments for guest, rude guest, guest thinking that cameras are watching them and behaving poorly. Anything good or bad...


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> Q: Did guest ever request to take pictures with you? Not being a character it probably does not happen often or at all. In April we stopped by Club Cool and I was wearing my "Drink Beverly Ice Cold" shirt. I asked a cast member to take a picture with me and she was very excited about that. lol We ended up chatting for a bit and she even let the mouse buy my daughter a slushie! I think the experience was greatly appreciated by both parties.



More than you think. I have had people ask me to pose with their kids as they were doing a scavenger hunt. Mainly times though, it was because our name tags had either our college or home town on them and people would strike up a convo and then want a picture. One Italian family asked for photo once. My friend and I joked we were part of their family vacation album.


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> Q: If you are allowed to, what are some interesting stories you can share with us? Making magical moments for guest, rude guest, guest thinking that cameras are watching them and behaving poorly. Anything good or bad...



So SSE has no cameras (or it didn't when I worked there) so who knows what happened. We did have senors if people left the cars and the ride would stop. One really cool thing was SSE went down for refub when I was there. So the last week the ride was open they let us walk the ride and take photos in the ride scenes which was so cool. I have photos with the greeks, romans, the newspaper boy, the scenes that no longer exist. We were just asked not to post them on social media. We also used to get to walk the track in the morning which was super cool.

I had people ask me out on dates and we definitely had aggressive guests, especially if they enjoyed world showcase drink carts too much. We usually could get them to move on. We had someone bring a knife on the ride once. That got them escorted out of the park. We had someone fall asleep on the ride and you are not allowed to touch people. So we sent them around again and they were so mad they complained to guest relations. Luckily, the managers and supervisors have your back so generally you only get in trouble if the complaint is legit because people complain about everything. 

At Space, people would freak out when the capsules closed so sometimes we needed to reopen the ride for them. Definitely people getting sick. We had a special room right after the exit to send them to if they felt sick or if they needed to get cleaned up.

One of my favorites was during the refub, we had to just hang out in the post show area and tell people the ride was closed. That was kind of boring. But there was a lounge for Siemens above us and they were hosting an event and we had to show the caterers where to go. We made a comment that we wanted payment in food. Later on that night on our break, they actually gave us an extra meal and dessert and it was amazing, especially to poor college kids who don't cook.


----------



## LSUlakes

Q: knowing what you know about the program and things you experienced, would you recommend it to others? I'm not sure if you have a children or not, but if you do, would you encourage them to go into it?


----------



## LSUlakes

Q: How did you end up working the places you worked? Did you get to pick or is it the type of deal where you apply and you get what you get type of deal?


----------



## LSUlakes

I want to thank you for taking some time out of your afternoon today to answer questions from those who were able to attend today. I really appreciate the conversation! If anyone else has a question, go ahead and ask if not we will let @Jules76126 get back to her Friday afternoon. 

Again, thank you for participating!


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> Q: knowing what you know about the program and things you experienced, would you recommend it to others? I'm not sure if you have a children or not, but if you do, would you encourage them to go into it?



I do not have kids yet, but I would encourage them and all interested kids to do the program. Honestly, the CP was an amazing experience. Who does not want to live at Disney World? We got to make and experience magic every day. On our days off, we would be like, where do we want to go today? Maybe MK just to ride Space Mt or AK for EE. We had season passes to Universal if we wanted to do something else. It was a contained enough environment (Disney took the money for the apartment out of your check) so you were safe, but still different than college as you were way more on your own. You had to learn to live with different people. I was not super close to my roommates, but we all got along. I was there during the year of a million dreams giveaway and that was so cool. The other thing was the parks were not overly crowded as they are now so I think that made my program really enjoyable. I didn't go down planning to save money and that was a good mindset to have as I never worried about if someone invited me out if I could afford to do it. The real world comes way to fast so it was fun to experience this while I could. It also made masters program in London less scary as I knew I could live away from home and make it. I encourage all kids to do the program if you want to. You can do the semester after you graduate if you do not want to take time off of school. It was an experience I still talk about. My husband jokes that when I get together with my CP friends, he better bring a book because after 30 minutes of life small talk it turns to Disney and he has nothing to contribute. But we all have great memories from the experience. Some choose to go full time or do a professional internship. Really it is what you make of it.



LSUlakes said:


> Q: How did you end up working the places you worked? Did you get to pick or is it the type of deal where you apply and you get what you get type of deal?



I did not get to pick. You apply for a type of job. Like you can apply for attractions or photopass or quick service food and beverage. The most popular choices are attractions, character handler, and merchandise. They ask everyone if you want to do QS and if you say you will consider it, you will get it. I knew that so I said absolutely not. Do not say yes to anything you don't want to do, because if you do - you are most likely getting it. My friend wanted attractions, was asked during the interview if he would consider custodial, said yes and then ended up there. He later extended his Spring from May to August and switched to TT at that point. I always say only sign up for what you want to work. 

They do ask your favorite parks and rides and you can request things. When I was there HM and TOT were the most requested. No ride is off limits so really you can ask, but no guarantees. I said Epcot was my favorite park. I thought SSE would be so lame. I really wanted to work at like Space or TT or Soarin, but it turns out I loved SSE. It was way better than when I worked at Space. There was no height requirement issues, no issues with sickness or scared kids, or FP (No FP+ back then). So it was way more laid back. I think I got Space as people heard I was coming back for another program and requested me. I had friend pull where I was working and my schedule before I even arrived in Florida (most of the time you find out when you check in). 

You do need to additional for the characters.


----------



## Jules76126

Thanks everyone. This was a lot of fun. If anyone has nay questions that you think of definitely post this afternoon/night and I will answer them. I am heading to the airport and will be hanging out for a few hours so I will have time. I may run in Ireland more likely drinking lots of Guinness so if anyone wants to follow along, find me on Instagram at Missjulie815. I am really concerned on how long this thread will be when I get back. Good luck to everyone racing!


----------



## opusone

Jules76126 said:


> ...we definitely had aggressive guests, especially if they enjoyed world showcase drink carts too much.



I'm glad you kept their names private... cough @Keels... cough @FFigawi


----------



## sylkai

Soccer is like hockey except slower and with even fewer goals, right?

I don't dislike it as much as I dislike a lot of other sports, so I guess it's got that going for it, but in general, if it's not hockey I don't pay attention to it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Jules76126 said:


> the newspaper boy



I've always wondered, does he have a complete face?  His back is turned and you can't quite make out whether it's all there.


----------



## LSUlakes

DopeyBadger said:


> I've always wondered, does he have a complete face?  His back is turned and you can't quite make out whether it's all there.







Per this pic the answer seems to be yes. Not sure how current this actually is. Its a good question, and i had to google to see lol.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> Planning ahead is key!


Guess that means I need to keep an eye on how the Kringla Og Bakeri refurb in Norway is going to see if it will be open for marathon weekend or if the current kiosk will be my choice.  My little sister quipped last night that she wants to buy something during the marathon to say that she did it.  



FFigawi said:


> It is the largest and most popular sporting event in the world, and I'll watch as many matches as I can. The matches are shown on the TVs at work, and for the important ones later on, they'll turn the visualization lab where the geoscientists normally use the monster screens for 3D VR modeling into a TV and open it up for anyone to come and watch. No vuvuzelas allowed, though, thank god. As far as teams go:
> 
> Who will win - Germany. Too much overall depth
> Who should win - Brazil. Best attacking side but not as great in defense
> Who I want to win - Argentina. I'd love to see Messi get the 8000-lb. monkey off his back
> 
> And for the haters, here's a little joke for you. Why do so many American kids play soccer? So they don't have to watch it.


I made that mistake once.  I first played soccer in Kindergarten or first grade.  And one day during practice, I took a soccer ball to the face.  Yep, from then on, I hated the sport.  Years later, my younger brother got into it so I signed up of my own free will because I didn't feel like hearing about it all the time.  And during a game that second season I took a soccer ball exactly where it counts for guys.  After that, I was done with soccer.  It's abundantly clear that soccer has it out for me.  

I will watch college soccer in the fall, but only when BYU is playing.  And only then if there's not another BYU game going on at the same time.  And when BYU struggles like they did last season, my interest in watching soccer at all disappears.  I once attended a BYU soccer game in California and a players family member asked me if I really loved soccer.  I honestly replied no and said that I really love BYU, which is why I was there in the first place.  I've come to appreciate some of the points of the game, but can really only watch it if I really care about one of the teams involved.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> Per this pic the answer seems to be yes. Not sure how current this actually is. Its a good question, and i had to google to see lol.



I'm thinking of this one.  Is it the same kid?


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm thinking of this one.  Is it the same kid?


Yep same kid. Instead of fixing him they just turned him around. A shame...


----------



## Jules76126

Yeah SSE needs some work. There always seemed to be some animatronic that needed some help.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that has happened to you that you did not anticipate due to running?
> 
> ATTQOTD: No one ever told me that if I run in a singlet, that my armpits would get chaffed. I anticipated places like nipples and thigh area, but armpits! When I am running I use a stick of body glide in no time lol.



The answer is really way too long.   But, I never anticipated liking it.  I signed up TOT thinking it would be a one time thing but somewhere along the way I learned I was capable of way more than I ever imagined.  I learned I have the ability to be proud of myself.   I have helped encourage a few people here and there and made a great friendship with someone, and ended up in his wedding.   I have gotten to meet some great people.   I ran a marathon with @MommaoffherRocker, and did DOTW with a few more.   None of these would have ever happened to me if not for running.   Overall, it has made me a much happier, and healthier, person who is finally experiencing life!



DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD:  Going to Disney so frequently.  My wife is the Disney fan.  I told her before we had G that we might go every few years once G was born.  I ended up going 5 times in a row for Marathon Weekend, and G has been a total of 6 times even though she's only 4 and we live in WI.  Not what I envisioned when I started running.



So are you a Disney fan yet, or is it still just about the running?



LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Yesterday was the start of what some would say is the biggest sporting event in the world! Do you plan on watching any of the World Cup and what team are you pulling for?
> 
> ATTFFQOTD: I will not be watching. For starters I am not a big soccer fan, but for big events when the USA is involved I will watch... BUT NOOOOO, this time we did not even make it in!! No soccer for me. Maybe next time.
> 
> 
> REMINDER: Q&A around 12:45 this afternoon!



I like soccer but I won't be watching.  By the time I can sit down at the end of the day I am too tired to watch TV.


----------



## avondale

Has anyone heard of or tried the High Performance Lifting program by Jason Fitzgerald?  I'm looking for opinions on it.

The program is supposed to be geared for runners, and I suspect it would be good for tennis as well (which I play a lot of).  I know Fitzgerald is pretty well-respected in the running field.  But, it's a chunk of money for the program and I'd have to invest in some equipment.  Also, Fitzgerald is a very tireless self-promoter, which I find very annoying, so I  am really trying to separate the hard sell from the actual product.

I already do quite a bit of strength training, but I have to say it's probably not as good as it could be for my main sports goals of running and tennis.  You can find a lot of advice for different handfuls of exercises you "should be doing" for running, but nothing it put together into a whole, periodized program, which is what I find appealing in principle about High Performance Lifting.

I'm hoping someone here has experience with it!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Waiting2goback said:


> So are you a Disney fan yet, or is it still just about the running?



I enjoy it because my daughter enjoys it.  But if there would come a time that I was going to race in Disney and they couldn't come with (like 2018 was going to be), then I'd probably just hang out in my hotel.  I don't have a strong desire or interest to go to the theme parks and stuff.  But I am interested in trying some of the new rides that come out, just not interested in riding the same things over and over in a short span of time.  So I guess yes, and no.


----------



## DopeyBadger

HOT2Trot HM recap

It was a hot one as all week suggested.  T+D was 140 to 148 throughout the race.  Race was less against the clock and more against those around me.  Able to secure 3rd place overall and my first AG win!  Final racing time was 1:41:21.  If you'd like to read all the details, then check out the link above.  Time to start Chicago training!


----------



## Sailormoon2

DopeyBadger said:


> Able to secure 3rd place overall and my first AG win!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Keels

avondale said:


> Has anyone heard of or tried the High Performance Lifting program by Jason Fitzgerald?  I'm looking for opinions on it.
> 
> The program is supposed to be geared for runners, and I suspect it would be good for tennis as well (which I play a lot of).  I know Fitzgerald is pretty well-respected in the running field.  But, it's a chunk of money for the program and I'd have to invest in some equipment.  Also, Fitzgerald is a very tireless self-promoter, which I find very annoying, so I  am really trying to separate the hard sell from the actual product.
> 
> I already do quite a bit of strength training, but I have to say it's probably not as good as it could be for my main sports goals of running and tennis.  You can find a lot of advice for different handfuls of exercises you "should be doing" for running, but nothing it put together into a whole, periodized program, which is what I find appealing in principle about High Performance Lifting.
> 
> I'm hoping someone here has experience with it!



Probably not the answer you're looking for, but I didn't want you to get ignored!

I looked at the plan but wasn't willing to shell out money for it without at least seeing a sample plan. 

Since I'm a real phase of "farming local" when it comes to coaching and training these days, I asked my friend who coaches the state champion cross country team in my area what strength and lifting plan his girls use and this is what he shared with me that I've been "roughly" following:

 

I haven't had to shell out for any extra equipment because my gym has everything. I usually do this workout the two days I swim. I'm definitely enjoying it more than going into the gym and just forcing myself to do 45-60 minutes of circuit training. 

I AM interested to see how/if it helps my golf game next week ...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Is there anyone here that can help with strength training plans?  I realize I’m going to need to be able to lift up to 100 pounds of dog from time to time and at least that gives me motivation to get back to the non-cardio side of the gym.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Is there anyone here that can help with strength training plans?  I realize I’m going to need to be able to lift up to 100 pounds of dog from time to time and at least that gives me motivation to get back to the non-cardio side of the gym.



Ping me in the morning and I'll send you the circuit training routine/plan that I used to do.


----------



## Waiting2goback

DopeyBadger said:


> I enjoy it because my daughter enjoys it.  But if there would come a time that I was going to race in Disney and they couldn't come with (like 2018 was going to be), then I'd probably just hang out in my hotel.  I don't have a strong desire or interest to go to the theme parks and stuff.  But I am interested in trying some of the new rides that come out, just not interested in riding the same things over and over in a short span of time.  So I guess yes, and no.



I don't go for the rides necessarily either.  I won't wait for than 30 minutes for a ride generally.  If the rides are that busy I just move on to the next one.   I got for the atmosphere.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Finally, I am able to attach pics again.  Wasn't working for a few days last week.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Yesterday was the start of what some would say is the biggest sporting event in the world! Do you plan on watching any of the World Cup and what team are you pulling for?



I watch soccer year round.  England, Italy, and Spain mostly but some of the French league as well and try to get to the closest MLS city a few times a year.  I would watch every second of the World Cup if I could but have to DVR and watch on fast forward for most of the games.  My two normal home teams are both not in it, USA and Italy, so I'm rooting for a rematch of the finals from the Euros, France v. Portugal.  I would love to see CR7 lift the cup but in my bracket I have France beating Germany in the final.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Is there anyone here that can help with strength training plans?  I realize I’m going to need to be able to lift up to 100 pounds of dog from time to time and at least that gives me motivation to get back to the non-cardio side of the gym.



I have always included strength training in my fitness routine but didn't change it up much when I started running.  I don't go really heavy but aim for 8 to 12 reps of whatever I'm doing.  If you are just starting I would do a consultation with a DPT (Doctor of Physical Therapy) to assess your current fitness and weaknesses and get a set of exercises from them to concentrate on any imbalance you have.  Personally I think the in-gym trainers are not all that great and you can do just as good going with a Google search unless you need the added motivation but starting with an actual doctor is a good way to go.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you prefer running alone or with a group? A group could just be one person or many.

ATTQOTD: I prefer running with a group. Something about having others with me helps the miles pass a little quicker and I feel more accountable on keeping pace and not slacking.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I pretty much run by myself all the time. More of a scheduling thing than anything else. I have found it really hard to find someone that runs the same pace as me with the few people I know that like to run. I have either felt like I was slowing someone down (aka running with my husband in college) or making them run too fast (running with my dad). My best friend used to run and our paces were pretty similar but she doesn’t run anymore so it’s solo for me. I’ve looked into group runs through running clubs but the times have never worked well.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: While not opposed in principle to running with a group, similar to baxter24, scheduling makes it nearly impossible.  The odds of me finding a neighbor who runs at a pace I can sustain at 5:30am seems low.  I know no one locally who runs (and it seems to be a town full of runners), and the local groups seem to run at 6:30 in the evening when the 'hurry & pick up the kids, make dinner, eat dinner, bathe kids, and pretend they have your full attention for an hour before bed' race is in full swing.  I did run with a friend all of once, and she lives 5 states away so while it was nice it is not something we can pull off more than once a year.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you prefer running alone or with a group? A group could just be one person or many.


I’m used to running alone. I don’t mind running with a group but I’m typically running alone.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you prefer running alone or with a group? A group could just be one person or many.



Alone.  Always alone.  As an @DopeyBadger plan adherent, I have specific pacing targets that I am trying to hit during each run.  I don't want to slow the group down on an easy day or feel like I am running away from it on a faster day and I don't even want to try to convince others to run a mile warm up at very slow pace before busting out a tempo run!  I'm also not a very social person, in general, this board notwithstanding.  I've gone out and run with the local running group a time or two to see what it was like and it's just not for me.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I have too much respect for other people to subject them to my presence during a run. I have absolutely no ability to hold a steady pace and am not much of a conversationalist in the best of times.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Always alone. I live in a rural area and there just aren't any other runners. Even if there were, I doubt I'd run with them. I just prefer to run alone.

I don't mind chatting with another runner during a half or full for a mile or two (if I can find someone not wearing listening to music or chatting on their phone.)


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Another loner here. The only time I run with others is during rD races, and I can only take so much of that, lol! If I'm doing multiple races in a race weekend, I prefer to have one race be solo so I can get some "me" time.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you prefer running alone or with a group? A group could just be one person or many.



Group. I'm a big fan of using conversation to pass the time and make the miles seem easier.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Usually I'm alone and usually I like it that way.  I listen to music or just zone out and run.  I do have one trail I love to run that I prefer to run with a friend because it is pretty desolate in that area.  I did have a running buddy today, my 7 year old got dragged with me this morning because I had no one to watch her.  I was able to get an easy 2 miles out of her which is more than I thought she'd do with me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I always run alone, but by listening to podcasts, I often feel like I'm part of someone else's discussion  It'd sometimes be nice to run with someone else, but I think finding a running partner that matches your training pace and plan would almost be harder than finding a spouse!
I do enjoy the occasional chit chat at races, especially before the race starts and I'm nervous. I've had really memorable, nice conversations pre-race at my last 2 races and have been super thankful for that.


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: I run alone. I don't want to slow anyone down. My gym has a run club and the coordinator keeps asking me to join them but I'm a bit intimidated by them so I have been going to the gym later when I know they have already gone on their run.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  Alone


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I run alone 97% of the time. Simply due to where I live, my training plan and work schedule. I would like to run with other people because I think it would help the miles go by, it just does not work out normally.


----------



## YawningDodo

Alone!! Being able to do the work by myself at my own pace is a huge part of what drew me to running in the first place. The times when I've hated exercise (any exercise) the most is when I've felt like I was being pushed past my current abilities to try to keep up with someone more fit than me, and since I've never been athletic that's happened just about every time I do anything more strenuous than walking with another person or with a group. It sucks all the fun out of it. And I remember running a 5K with a friend who'd been a cross country runner in high school--she didn't leave me behind but I ended up wishing she had since there was a lot of "okay, we're going to run the last half mile!" when we were a mile out from the end and I already felt like I was going to keel over dead at any moment. Come to think of it, I still haven't told her that I've taken up running again...I'm a little afraid she'll ask me to run with her!

I really love road races, though, because I love being part of a huge crowd of people who all came outside to run together. There's something I find beautiful about that...as long as I don't have to keep pace with anyone in particular. I'll chat with people if there's someone who seems open to chatting when we happen to be near one another, but I don't set myself up to run the whole thing with anyone in particular, and I like it that way.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: If my husband and I can schedule time together, then I do enjoy running with him; but that normally only happens when he's not training for something major.  I like to do long runs alone so I can get lost in my thoughts, or just think of nothing at all.  The idea of a group run club seems terrifying; alothough I know I'm a mid-packer, I would still feel like I'm slowing someone down.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  I'm fine either way.  I have a few days a week that I need/want to run specific pace.  On those days I'm always solo.  On my easier days, I'm fine to run in a group.  I typically have at least 1 group run per week.  I'll just gravitate to the folks who are running the ez pace I'm looking for.  Funny thing is I avoided group runs a few years ago because I was afraid I would be expected to chat and wouldn't have the lungs to handle that while trying to run.  Now I'm considered the runner that doesn't shut up on the group runs...


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Funny, I saw a couple running on my way to work and thought "please be my running friends!" I usually always run alone because it would be hard to find someone who wants to do my exact training plan with me, haha. But I like when I am able to do a run with friends. I think it helps the miles tick away and when you can experience the joy of running with someone else, it just makes it more special to me.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I prefer running with a group as much as possible. Since my local running store was bought by a Fleet Feet franchise, the running groups switched to pace groups. At the beginning of the training session, everyone runs 3-4 miles at a normal training type pace and then everyone is placed into groups with similarly paced people (you can switch groups as needed). This happened the first time I trained for a marathon. Running with people has made long training miles go by so much faster! Even though I may not be the ‘talker’, there is usually someone that can carry a conversation for hours.  I have met so many running friends through these running programs. Since switching to @DopeyBadger plans, I don’t run quite as many runs with them, but still manage to get 2-3 a week with others. It’s hard to make some of my runs match up with theirs, but I do what I can.


----------



## Nessy

ATTQOTD: I'm really new to running and doing Couch to 5K with my sister, so at the moment, I guess I am a group runner but I love the idea of just putting some music on and just running somewhere, where I don't know but it always sounds lovely


----------



## JulieODC

I’m connected with a running group in town and love the community.

But, I prefer running alone - I like time for a podcast and to be with my own thoughts and pace. 

A good group run every once in a while, or when we all go do a race, is fun though.


----------



## michigandergirl

Phew! Finally catching up on this thread... I have a son playing little league and travel baseball and it's been nuts, but so fun to watch (he pitches and we've been told his ability is way beyond his years).

@LSUlakes My time for the Diemer 5K on June 9 was 28:38. I've been slowly easing back into running and the shins are feeling good, so going to start training for my fall marathon this week.

ATTQOTD: I mostly run alone, but will sometimes meet a friend for long runs.


----------



## roxymama

I have a lot to catch up too...really looking forward to reading that college program Q&A.  Was this close to auditioning for dancer during college but chickened out.  Regret it, maybe they'll take a non-limber 37 yr old to be like a hyena or vulture in a parade?

Attqotd: both!!!  I enjoy my zone out alone time and like being able to just do my plan exactly how it's written.  But I do find it's nice to run with my husband when we get the chance.  For the conversation and to keep each other going.  I did run my best when "keeping up" with da coach last year so there's something to be said about using a group to "stay with" and not let up.  I've also used a pace group to hold myself back a little at the start too. I'd like to do a Disney race non solo sometime.  But racing alone also gives you so much freedom (and space!)  So my answer is "all of the above"

But there are no run groups near me for working moms who run at weirdo hours.  Or for weirdo moms


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD: My running partners are the reason I run! I work at home in a one-woman business, and I crave conversation. So much of my outside the house life is based around my boys, and while that community is great, it’s not like hanging out with friends. The hour or so on my runs with one or more of my running partners reminds me of my teen years when I would spend hours on the phone chatting with girlfriends. And now that we’ve started doing races and runcations together is even more motivation to run.


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> But there are no run groups near me for working moms who run at weirdo hours.  Or for weirdo moms



I thought all moms were weirdos.  I thought that about my mom and now that I have kids I realize it is true about myself.  I am convinced they make us more odd an irrational than before we had kids.


----------



## avondale

Keels said:


> Probably not the answer you're looking for, but I didn't want you to get ignored!
> 
> I looked at the plan but wasn't willing to shell out money for it without at least seeing a sample plan.
> 
> Since I'm a real phase of "farming local" when it comes to coaching and training these days, I asked my friend who coaches the state champion cross country team in my area what strength and lifting plan his girls use and this is what he shared with me that I've been "roughly" following:
> 
> View attachment 330414
> 
> I haven't had to shell out for any extra equipment because my gym has everything. I usually do this workout the two days I swim. I'm definitely enjoying it more than going into the gym and just forcing myself to do 45-60 minutes of circuit training.
> 
> I AM interested to see how/if it helps my golf game next week ...



Actually, I appreciate the honesty.  I am hesitant for the same reason, which is why I was reaching out to see if anyone else had tried it.  It's a good chunk of change for a sight-unseen buy, which makes me wonder exactly why it has to be so mysterious.  (Although I think that's partly Fitzgerald's personality.)

I did, however, find a lot of what the pre-sell materials were talking about regarding the types of exercises that runners should be doing made sense.  (I'm not sure that sentence made sense, but hey.)  The plan you showed in your post looks pretty good in that sense.  Would you mind if I PMed you to ask about some of the exercise names that I don't recognize (or can't read the font)?


----------



## Dis5150

Whew, just finally caught up. Missed some days since last week being off taking care of my mom who had cataract surgery. 

ATTQOTD: I'm always alone. Even DH hasn't been riding his bike when I am able to run outside as we usually bring Posey (our beagle) so she can get out of the house. He drives, leap frogging me and walks her in between.  I do love running with other people though - it makes the time go by much faster!


----------



## Keels

avondale said:


> Actually, I appreciate the honesty.  I am hesitant for the same reason, which is why I was reaching out to see if anyone else had tried it.  It's a good chunk of change for a sight-unseen buy, which makes me wonder exactly why it has to be so mysterious.  (Although I think that's partly Fitzgerald's personality.)
> 
> I did, however, find a lot of what the pre-sell materials were talking about regarding the types of exercises that runners should be doing made sense.  (I'm not sure that sentence made sense, but hey.)  The plan you showed in your post looks pretty good in that sense.  Would you mind if I PMed you to ask about some of the exercise names that I don't recognize (or can't read the font)?



Sure thing!


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: Alone.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  As a slower runner, I prefer to run alone.  That way I'm worried about my pace and not somebody else's.  During Dark Side, I ran with a pace group for a few minutes to see what it was like running with a pace group as a test of sorts for a possible marathon attempt next January.  I liked it just fine, but split off from the group for some photos.  

I do like having someone to talk with in the corrals though.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you prefer running alone or with a group? A group could just be one person or many.



I really like both.  I tend to run more alone just because of timing (early in the morning) or pacing (tempo or speed workouts), but I really enjoy running with our local running group.  Also, although a small group, I have started running more with my daughter which is awesome.


----------



## Jules76126

I don’t mind either. I tend to run alone most of the time but will run with hubby sometimes especially when it is dark


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you prefer running alone or with a group? A group could just be one person or many.


ATTQOTD: It has been pretty much 100% alone for me. So that is what I am used to. I wouldn't mind trying a group if one existed that had the same schedule, pace, distance as me. But considering, I don't follow a set schedule, pace or distance and kinda run when I can, I am thinking the chances of finding a group will be next to impossible. I also feel like while it would be nice to try, I am pretty sure I would prefer to run by myself.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I mostly run alone, but I prefer to run in a group.  My personal experience has been, and the research supports, that having the distraction of the company of other runners makes the miles easier.  I have a regular Saturday morning group and we jokingly claim to be solving the world's problems on our runs (although clearly we could do better on that part of it!).  In races, I start chatting with random strangers all the time, just to take my mind off the effort.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I mostly run alone because I love just rolling out of bed and starting my run from my house whenever I'm ready to go.  Having to get in my car and get to a group run starting point by a set time is not particularly appealing to me.  I would like to try it more often.  I don't know if it's all that similar, but I enjoy running with the pace groups in the few races I've done that have them at the rough pace I want to run.  There is comfort in being part of a pack, especially when you're pushing yourself...


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  With a group for sure. My husband runs with me all the time and we are in a Galloway group for Saturday long runs.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  I run with my husband...our solution to empty nest syndrome.

(Truth be told, dining out was our first solution, which in time required the second solution...)


----------



## JulieODC

Not to be alarmist, but this video is a good reminder to never let your guard down when running alone, even in broad daylight on a busy street. This happened not too far from me....

https://patch.com/massachusetts/eas...tts&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you prefer running alone or with a group? A group could just be one person or many


I definitely prefer alone, however I have been, and will likely be in again at some point in the future a Group Leader/Instructor so I certainly can appreciate the benefits of a group outing.


----------



## Capang

I spent the day lamenting the speed of today's slow, hot run with my child. While I had convinced myself it wasn't too hot and I should've run faster I came home to these guys in my backyard knocking down a fire in my creekbed. They said it was heat related (still no idea what sparked it). So I guess it was legit hot today. At least for Ohio.
[GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD I mostly run alone for training. If DH and I are both doing a long run on the same day, we sometimes do the same route/ trail and holler at each other as we pass. We run mostly the same races, except for the “crazy, stupid distances” (his words), also known as ultras. I love having someone to hang out with until time to head to corrals; then he moves into a faster one than me. He has joined me in my corral for all 3 of my Disney marathons though.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I like it all, I just take the opportunities that arise: If very early or in a snowstorm or ... I’ll enjoy a run alone. If colleagues are going to run, I’ll join them and ajust my training pace accordingly (sometimes I’ll warn them that I’ll leave them then catch up). If DD or DH want to run, that might be an extra session for me. I even had a large running group once offering me to do their long run with them!


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: All my training runs have been alone. I did one race with a friend though (he adapted to my pace) and that was a lot of fun. Granted, he and I became friends while discussing running.

I'm looking forward to sharing Dopey with various family members though.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you prefer running alone or with a group? A group could just be one person or many.


Like everything in my life, running is a solo sport. It's not necessarily that I prefer running alone, it's just all I know. When I have tried running with a group, I either end up running alone anyway or (if it's a small group) someone ends up taking one for the team and slowing down to stay with me. No one wants to be the "slow" runner that holds the rest of the group back.

At my half marathon a week ago a runner friend of mine asked if she could run with me. She's about 15 years younger than me and usually faster than me too. However, she had been sick and was just looking to get through the event. I told her if she's looking for slow and steady, I'm her girl! We ran together the first half of the race. It was kind of nice! Then...she was having trouble keeping up and had to walk. She said she'd try to catch up, but I knew I wouldn't see her again. To be honest, it felt kind of good to be the "fast" one for a change! (BTW, I gave up on running myself at mile 11. It was a ridiculously hilly course!)

I really envy those of you who regularly run and train with a significant other! I never thought I would attempt training for a full marathon unless I had someone to train with. I guess I have a few months to either make that happen or toughen up!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I run alone too.
Every relationship I've had has been with women that simply do not run.
When you run alone you set the pace, distance etc.
Plus I listen to music when I run so I am not very sociable.
That said, I run with thousands of friends every January.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD another running loner here, just the way I like it! It's pretty much my only "me" time I get


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you prefer running alone or with a group? A group could just be one person or many.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I prefer running with a group. Something about having others with me helps the miles pass a little quicker and I feel more accountable on keeping pace and not slacking.



I run alone usually.  I have run races with people but training is usually alone.  It's the time I put on my podcasts and work out the things in my head that are bothering me at the time.  Plus, it is hard enough for me to fit my runs in, never mind find someone else that could run at the same time and pace as me. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I always run alone, but by listening to podcasts, I often feel like I'm part of someone else's discussion  It'd sometimes be nice to run with someone else, but I think finding a running partner that matches your training pace and plan would almost be harder than finding a spouse!
> I do enjoy the occasional chit chat at races, especially before the race starts and I'm nervous. I've had really memorable, nice conversations pre-race at my last 2 races and have been super thankful for that.



I agree to everything you said.  



JulieODC said:


> Not to be alarmist, but this video is a good reminder to never let your guard down when running alone, even in broad daylight on a busy street. This happened not too far from me....
> 
> https://patch.com/massachusetts/eas...tts&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social



Amazed they caught the guy.  I couldn't catch his plate.  Too bad someone couldn't have pulled over to help her.


----------



## Nole95

Most of the time I run alone.  When we are in training, my wife and I will run once a week together for a shorter run.  I just do my speed and long runs on different days than she does.


----------



## SarahDisney

Yesterday ATTQOTD: I generally run alone. Maybe once or twice a year I'll run with someone else just because we happen to be running in the same place at the same time.
I've actually been thinking about group runs, but most of the running groups around here are much faster than I am. I know the local Galloway group has people of all paces, but they do their long run at a time when I am never available ... I might try one of their weekday runs (which are open to everyone) at some point, though, to see if I like the group running thing.


----------



## Dis5150

JulieODC said:


> Not to be alarmist, but this video is a good reminder to never let your guard down when running alone, even in broad daylight on a busy street. This happened not too far from me....
> 
> https://patch.com/massachusetts/eas...tts&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social



That is so scary! I was happy to see that several cars slowed to see what was going on and that the person in the truck did stop. Hopefully that is what he stopped and ran.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Today you can officially book a package for 2019 for WDW. Who is booking today and where are you planning on staying for marathon weekend?!?!

ATTQOTD: I need to book a room at one of the All Star rooms today for our first night. We will then check out of that room and head over to the expo. After the expo we will check in to the Contemporary which I booked a room only reservation a few months ago. Wish we were staying in the main tower, but the Garden Wing seemed a little more financially responsible. I do get to find out what the "adjusted" price is going to be though today. Good luck everyone and hope you get the resort and room you want!


----------



## ZellyB

I booked through a travel agent awhile back.  Staying at Beach Club again!  Woohoo!!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today you can officially book a package for 2019 for WDW. Who is booking today and where are you planning on staying for marathon weekend?!?!


ATTQOTD: I booked a couple months ago - offsite, as usual!


----------



## SarahDisney

ZellyB said:


> I booked through a travel agent awhile back.  Staying at Beach Club again!  Woohoo!!



^This (well, minus the again since it's my first time at BC)

(Anyone who is undecided on where to stay, if your budget allows for it ... join the Beach Club party!)


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I booked today at All Star Sports for Star Wars Rival Run weekend.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD:  No Disney for me in 2019.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I quickly booked Pop this morning- I don't know if that's where we'll end up staying, but I feel like those will sell out the fastest. 
For those who have stayed at Pop for Marathon weekend, am I crazy for booking here? 
I've never stayed at a value before and don't know if it's worth it. We can definitely stay somewhere else, just not sure I feel it's necessary this time for some reason. We wanted to stay someplace different and with CSR and CBR both under major construction, I wasn't sure those were great choices.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I quickly booked Pop this morning- I don't know if that's where we'll end up staying, but I feel like those will sell out the fastest.
> For those who have stayed at Pop for Marathon weekend, am I crazy for booking here?
> I've never stayed at a value before and don't know if it's worth it. We can definitely stay somewhere else, just not sure I feel it's necessary this time for some reason. We wanted to stay someplace different and with CSR and CBR both under major construction, I wasn't sure those were great choices.



I've only every stayed at the values, so I have a different perspective, but I stayed there for marathon weekend in 2016. I thought it was great - lots of runners, lots of buses, and not really noisy (but I lived in midtown Manhattan for 4 years of college, so my barometer for noisy is different than most). I think it's an excellent choice.


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I quickly booked Pop this morning- I don't know if that's where we'll end up staying, but I feel like those will sell out the fastest.
> For those who have stayed at Pop for Marathon weekend, am I crazy for booking here?
> I've never stayed at a value before and don't know if it's worth it. We can definitely stay somewhere else, just not sure I feel it's necessary this time for some reason. We wanted to stay someplace different and with CSR and CBR both under major construction, I wasn't sure those were great choices.



I was at Pop for the start of Star Wars weekend in April this year. I was not running, but just there. Anyway, I loved the resort and had absolutely no issues with it. I love the smell of the main building... I think resort smells are a thing, or at least I think they do. The remodeled rooms are done well and the theme of the resort is fun! The only downer I have about value resorts, and this is probably all of them and may include others is the bus. Not bad on the way to the parks in the morning, but at park close its a mess! We shop, walk around, waste time, anything other than run towards the exit because you are going to wait a while to get a a bus.


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: Booked SSR for Marathon Weekend back in February hoping to switch to Boardwalk at the 7 month mark. They didn't have 7 nights available and I didn't want to do a split stay. Only thing available was Polynesian so I booked that. I was hesitating using so many points for just me and did I really need a split bathroom? I booked it so I guess I will alternate using the bathtub and shower. hahaha



LSUlakes said:


> ... I think resort smells are a thing, or at least I think they do.


Absolutely! Love the smell of Bay Lake Towers


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: For various reasons, no Disney, race or otherwise, for me for the foreseeable future.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

It's not a runDisney race, but for the Space Coast Marathon I'm staying at POFQ (no travel agent) for the week after.  I can't wait!  I also had a nightmare last night that I got to the race 1.5 hours late & wasn't allowed to finish it.


----------



## Sailormoon2

SarahDisney said:


> it's my first time at BC)


You will love it!!!



KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD:  No Disney for me in 2019.


Marathon weekend FOMO for me too!!! However, I may still do Princess or Star Wars-if I can convince DH.



run.minnie.miles said:


> For those who have stayed at Pop for Marathon weekend, am I crazy for booking here?


I stayed there this past January and I LOVED it, despite being nervous initially about staying at my first value. I thought the room was way better than POR_FQ which is where I stayed for Wine&Dine previously. The buses to the races were fantastic, and I only had one day of issues getting to/from parks. All my non-running stays have been Deluxe, but if I ever only went for a weekend or race again I would totally choose POP!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today you can officially book a package for 2019 for WDW. Who is booking today and where are you planning on staying for marathon weekend?!?!



I already booked at my 11 month window opening as we're DVC - we're staying in a 1 Bedroom - Value at AKV!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: staying dvc throughout most of 2019 but no booking today and no marathon weekend for me either. January-April is my work marathon in terms of finishing curriculum and testing. So I live vicariously through all of you during marathon weekend.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today you can officially book a package for 2019 for WDW. Who is booking today and where are you planning on staying for marathon weekend?!?!


ATTQOTD: The DVC 11 month window for the marathon was a few months ago.  We have a 1 bedroom at Bay Lake Tower for the marathon.


Dis_Yoda said:


> I already booked at my 11 month window opening as we're DVC - we're staying in a 1 Bedroom - Value at AKV!


We also own at AKV and we were there for the 2018 marathon and we are booked there for Star Wars Rival Run in April 2019.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I’m kind of scoping things out, but I’m the only variable in my group that I’m sure about so I have no idea how many rooms we might be looking at, whether we might stay offsite, how many people could be coming at various points of the stay, etc. It’s frustrating because I’d like to book everything but no one else in my group had any urgency.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  At the moment, no plans for WDW in 2019.


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOTD: I'm not going to WDW in 2019, so I won't be booking anything, but in a little while this morning I'll go on the WDW website and price-check resorts to help me in my planning for 2020.

I want to see whether it's actually possible to get a Little Mermaid room at Art of Animation if you book right when it opens up (every time I've tried a dummy booking, regardless of the dates I put in, it's been sold out). Also want to see what the rates for Marathon Weekend look like at POP so I have a better comparison point for the rates being offered by Acclaim and other travel agents and know whether I'd be getting a price benefit from booking with them or if the only benefit is the guaranteed bib. And, too, probably not _right_ when it opens but later this evening and then a couple times throughout the next week or two I'll be checking marathon availability to see how quickly it sells out. Then, too, I'll check prices and availability on various moderates, particularly POFQ (I like that there's only one bus stop) since I'm planning to do one night in WDW post-cruise on that trip--I can't afford to do a cruise _and_ stay in a moderate over Marathon Weekend, but for just one night at the end I bet I can absorb the cost of an upgrade (I may as well price-check deluxe resorts as well, but I seriously doubt it's going to be an option).


----------



## KevM

LSUlakes said:


> I love the smell of the main building... I think resort smells are a thing, or at least I think they do.



Resort smells are definitely a thing.  And a very good thing at that.  Isn’t there a candle company that has scents based off of a few of the different scents?


----------



## Princess KP

KevM said:


> Resort smells are definitely a thing.  And a very good thing at that.  Isn’t there a candle company that has scents based off of a few of the different scents?


I did buy a candle and diffuser oil that smelled like the BLT from the Marketplace Co-Op this past January.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: our next planned Disney trip is July 2019 - 11 night England/Scotland/Iceland/Norway cruise!

I would love to sneak a long weekend WDW trip in before that though - bonus if it aligns with a rundisney event!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JulieODC said:


> QOTD: our next planned Disney trip is July 2019 - 11 night England/Scotland/Iceland/Norway cruise!
> 
> I would love to sneak a long weekend WDW trip in before that though - bonus if it aligns with a rundisney event!


That sounds so amazing!

PS Hope you're feeling better


----------



## Dis5150

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I quickly booked Pop this morning- I don't know if that's where we'll end up staying, but I feel like those will sell out the fastest.
> For those who have stayed at Pop for Marathon weekend, am I crazy for booking here?
> I've never stayed at a value before and don't know if it's worth it. We can definitely stay somewhere else, just not sure I feel it's necessary this time for some reason. We wanted to stay someplace different and with CSR and CBR both under major construction, I wasn't sure those were great choices.



We are booked at Pop for marathon weekend! I have never stayed there at all so I am no help though. Lots of people on the marathon board said it was great for them that weekend though. I booked thru a TA for way cheaper than the room only rate on Disney though.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

KevM said:


> Resort smells are definitely a thing.  And a very good thing at that.  Isn’t there a candle company that has scents based off of a few of the different scents?


Spireside!  I bought one of their candles for a Reddit Gift Exchange and got good feedback.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today you can officially book a package for 2019 for WDW. Who is booking today and where are you planning on staying for marathon weekend?!?!


Already booked a week ago. Staying at Pop.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> ^This (well, minus the again since it's my first time at BC)
> 
> (Anyone who is undecided on where to stay, if your budget allows for it ... join the Beach Club party!)


I wish I was at BC...


----------



## YawningDodo

I've gotten excited for 2020 all over again--Art of Animation _was_ available for the dates, and while it's a bit more than I was hoping to pay I think it'll be worth the upgrade from Pop or an All Star, as I've been excited about staying at AoA since it opened and have yet to even see it in person. Got a couple more data points to add to my spreadsheet, and a big note to add to my trip-planning timeline to make sure I get online and book a Little Mermaid room whenever 2020 bookings open up to make sure I get it!


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Spireside!  I bought one of their candles for a Reddit Gift Exchange and got good feedback.


Yes I use Spireside as well.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I am staying off site, but I will be crashing all Beach Club Parties. (Sometimes I forget that I am running races during this trip.) What I really need is Southwest to open up their next flight schedule. 

Side note: I listened to my first Dis Unplugged (Disneyland) Podcast this morning on my run. Definitely excited to listen to more of these.


----------



## LSUlakes

YawningDodo said:


> I've gotten excited for 2020 all over again--Art of Animation _was_ available for the dates, and while it's a bit more than I was hoping to pay I think it'll be worth the upgrade from Pop or an All Star, as I've been excited about staying at AoA since it opened and have yet to even see it in person. Got a couple more data points to add to my spreadsheet, and a big note to add to my trip-planning timeline to make sure I get online and book a Little Mermaid room whenever 2020 bookings open up to make sure I get it!



Dont forget to consider the following for your budget for next year. If you are driving you will have to pay the parking fee which I think is ~$15/night at a value. You can expect a 3-5% increase in room rates for next if I had to guess. Could be very interesting because by Jan 2020 most of the projects will be done. Maybe @rteetz could clarify on some of this, but the new transportation system should be done, Star Wars will be open and other projects. 2020 is going to be a busy year for WDW and they are likely to increase prices to take advantage.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Dont forget to consider the following for your budget for next year. If you are driving you will have to pay the parking fee which I think is ~$15/night at a value. You can expect a 3-5% increase in room rates for next if I had to guess. Could be very interesting because by Jan 2020 most of the projects will be done. Maybe @rteetz could clarify on some of this, but the new transportation system should be done, Star Wars will be open and other projects. 2020 is going to be a busy year for WDW and they are likely to increase prices to take advantage.


We should see major pricing changes by the end of this year really. The Skyliner system will open Spring 2019 which will very likely increase prices at the resorts that services. Also Disney has said they will be going to tiered/seasonal multi-day tickets by the years end. This is all in prep for Star Wars and increased crowds as well as of course making more money. I say always budget high and hope to pay less. 2021 will be the worst year of all.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> 2021 will be the worst year of all.



True Story: I started saving for my 2021 vacation like 2 years ago (at least ... maybe more, i cant remember right now). I have a specific bank account where i put money for that vacation every month.
I'm hoping to stay at either Contemporary or Poly ... we'll see if I can afford it.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I browsed room rates for April. Not ready to pull the trigger yet for booking for Spring Break/Star Wars Weekend - still in the "maybe" stage. Being a family of 5 is expensive!!! I'm really hoping for a pin code...


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> True Story: I started saving for my 2021 vacation like 2 years ago (at least ... maybe more, i cant remember right now). I have a specific bank account where i put money for that vacation every month.
> I'm hoping to stay at either Contemporary or Poly ... we'll see if I can afford it.


From what I have heard Disney wants to have as high occupancy as absolutely possible.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> True Story: I started saving for my 2021 vacation like 2 years ago (at least ... maybe more, i cant remember right now). I have a specific bank account where i put money for that vacation every month.
> I'm hoping to stay at either Contemporary or Poly ... we'll see if I can afford it.


WHOA. That's impressive. I don't even know what 2021 looks like for me in a general sense. Haha.

My dad is having some health issues and my mom really wants to take him to Stars War land before anything serious happens. I am hoping we can give him an awesome trip to Disneyland next year when it opens.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> 2021 looks like for me in a general sense. Haha.



Well, it's the 50th anniversary. I have no idea what the rest of my 2021 will look like, but I figured that was worth an effort. Especially because I'm still sad I missed Disneyland's 60th.


----------



## PCFriar80

Double post!  Sorry..I got a little giddy....


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today you can officially book a package for 2019 for WDW. Who is booking today and where are you planning on staying for marathon weekend?!?!



We're booked at the BCVs, 1/9 - 1/17 for Marathon Weekend and 4/4 - 4/9 for Star Wars Rival Weekend!!


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> We're booked at the BCVs, 1/9 - 1/17 for Marathon Weekend and 4/4 - 4/9 for Star Wars Rival Weekend!!


I’m hoping to make Star Wars work...


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: I booked AKV through one of the point rental websites earlier this year, since my whole family is coming along and with 6 of us, rooms added up. This way we have a kitchen too, which means I can plan my night-before-the-marathon dinner.

Then there's the cruise after marathon weekend, and then the cruise to celebrate my parents' 40th in August.

I want to do Star Wars but given the rest of that it feels very unlikely. Hard to justify the room cost and the flights and everything else when it would be just me going.


----------



## YawningDodo

LSUlakes said:


> Dont forget to consider the following for your budget for next year. If you are driving you will have to pay the parking fee which I think is ~$15/night at a value. You can expect a 3-5% increase in room rates for next if I had to guess. Could be very interesting because by Jan 2020 most of the projects will be done. Maybe @rteetz could clarify on some of this, but the new transportation system should be done, Star Wars will be open and other projects. 2020 is going to be a busy year for WDW and they are likely to increase prices to take advantage.



I make a big effort to avoid driving on vacation, so it's Disney transport all the way for me when I'm in WDW. I'm surprised, though; I hadn't heard that parking was no longer included. What a pain! I've traveled with groups that rented a car in the past and there are definite advantages...less so if you have to budget even more for it. :/ But I really dislike driving, so renting a car isn't even something I was considering. And yeah, part of the reason for making it a longer trip is to see some of the projects in their finished form...I'm expected a crowded trip and higher prices; I just wanted to get an idea today.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> Already booked a week ago. Staying at Pop.


ATTQOTD:  I booked for marathon weekend at French Quarter in late May.  

We'll see when my next WDW visit after marathon weekend comes.  2021 for the 50th anniversary would be fun especially because I visited Disneyland and Disney World during Disneyland's 50th and enjoyed Disneyland's 60th as well, but the timing may not work right for me.


----------



## cavepig

I'm going to marathon weekend, but not booking anything yet.  Most likely I'll end up at an All-Stars.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you prefer running alone or with a group? A group could just be one person or many.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I prefer running with a group. Something about having others with me helps the miles pass a little quicker and I feel more accountable on keeping pace and not slacking.



Alone, unless you count my faithful running K9. As far as humans go, I run by myself. It's "me time" and some days my run type and/or distance changes so I don't want to be an inconvenience to other runners.


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> Well, it's the 50th anniversary. I have no idea what the rest of my 2021 will look like, but I figured that was worth an effort. Especially because I'm still sad I missed Disneyland's 60th.


I have managed to unintentionally be at a lot of the celebration events at WDW and almost at DLR.  I say unintentionally because our trips were never specifically planned because of the events... not once did I know any of these were happening ahead of time when we (or my parents) booked the trip or even until we got there!

Mickey's 60th Birthday - They had a special land built for this event.  I think this area is now what is the newer part of Fantasyland?  It was the area that was Mickey's Toontown Fair for a while... originally it was Mickey's Birthdayland for this celebration.  They had cupcake carts that sold birthday cupcakes.  My mom and I made many trips out back there for those.   Including one last trip into the parks right before we left to go home for the sole purpose of getting a cupcake.  We went to the park, rode the train from Main Street back to Birthdayland, got our cupcakes, rode the train the rest of the way back to Main Street, then went back to the hotel and got ready to go home.
25th Anniversary - Was really surprised to get there and find the castle was pink and covered in candy!
Millennium Celebration - My mom and dad had moved down to FL as soon as I graduated college in 1999, and I was an only child and we were a close family, so it was tough on my parents to move so far away from me.  My dad turned 50 in 2000, so my mom planned a trip for them to go to WDW for the week of his birthday (they had moved to SW FL not near WDW), and on the side made plans for me to also join them on the trip to surprise him.  So, I got to see the wand that was on Spaceship Earth and all the new stuff that got introduced with that like the updated Illuminations show and the Tapestry of Nations puppet parade.  And I think that pin trading started being a "thing" during this celebration.  I am not good at the actual trading part, but I got really into going around and buying pins.  There was this map and special pin trading kit you got, and I think you had to collect stamps from various pin places... I don't remember all the details. 
100 Years of Magic - I think this was supposed to be the 30th Anniversary, but then 9/11 happened, so it became a celebration of Walt's birthday... lots of new stuff showed up in MGM for this (I think it was still MGM then) like the Sorceror Mickey Hat and the One Man's Dream exhibit, and the Tapestry of Nations parade changed to Tapestry of Dreams.
Year of a Million Dreams - I got a special pair of Mickey ears given to me as a gift in the queue for Test Track.   One of the new attractions that opened for this was the Nemo show, which I love and is one of my favorite shows!
Disneyland 60th Anniversary - We didn't actually make it to the official celebration, because it started a week or so after Tink weekend, but that was the year I went out to run the HM.  But, the castle transformation was all done and we ended up being some of the first people to see the Hatbox Ghost in Haunted Mansion.  SO and I had gone into the park early the day before the race, to make sure we got an early start on the park. We wanted to hit a ton of stuff in the morning and early afternoon because then we had reservations for our pasta dinner and an early bedtime for the race, so we wanted to get as much done as we could.  The day before, we had tried to go to the Haunted Mansion, only to find it closed, so we were bummed about that.  Having only been to DLR on one other occasion, I like to see the differences between the "same" attractions in WDW vs. DLR.  So, we were eating breakfast at the River Belle Terrace and we saw people headed towards the Haunted Mansion and a bunch of them were dressed in crazy costumes, so we were wondering what was up, and we followed people over there and got in line.  We thought we were just getting in line because it was open again, but then we found out that they were all these Hatbox Ghost fans there for the opening day and dressed in ghost costumes and stuff.  People were really excited... I had no idea who the Hatbox Ghost even was, but we got in line with everyone anyway.  We had to ask someone what it was so we knew where to look for the new ghost.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Booked a Poly studio for marathon weekend (11th-19th...only doing the marathon) via rented DVC points in February.  We stayed in Moorea when DH ran Dopey in 2016, and he specifically requested we stay there again as he enjoyed the monorail access race morning.


----------



## flav

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I quickly booked Pop this morning- I don't know if that's where we'll end up staying, but I feel like those will sell out the fastest.
> For those who have stayed at Pop for Marathon weekend, am I crazy for booking here?
> I've never stayed at a value before and don't know if it's worth it. We can definitely stay somewhere else, just not sure I feel it's necessary this time for some reason. We wanted to stay someplace different and with CSR and CBR both under major construction, I wasn't sure those were great choices.


I went to Pop on my 2017 runDisney Wine and Dine solo trip and it was perfect for that kind of event. With my family I usually stay at a Deluxe but I knew what differences to expect: Bus to everywhere (Skyliner will arrive later in 2019), no slides in the pools, outdoor room entrance versus hallways. That pretty much sums it for the “cons”. Access to the AoA and Pop food courts (and buses) was a plus! The renovated room at Pop was excellent: Space for everything, clean, comfortable and with a coffee maker which was a must if I have to wake up at 2:30AM before a race!


----------



## kbenson13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today you can officially book a package for 2019 for WDW. Who is booking today and where are you planning on staying for marathon weekend?!?!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I need to book a room at one of the All Star rooms today for our first night. We will then check out of that room and head over to the expo. After the expo we will check in to the Contemporary which I booked a room only reservation a few months ago. Wish we were staying in the main tower, but the Garden Wing seemed a little more financially responsible. I do get to find out what the "adjusted" price is going to be though today. Good luck everyone and hope you get the resort and room you want!



I'm running the Houston Marathon in 2019 so no WDW marathon for me, but I think I will go for it in 2020 (and again in 2021 for the anniversary if I can swing it!).  

I stayed in the "A Frame" at the Contemporary for Wine and Dine last year.  I've wanted to stay in that hotel since I was a little kid and went to WDW for the first time (shortly after they opened Epcot....).  Now that I've done it, I have to say I was completely underwhelmed by it.  The rooms are small and the bathrooms (with no counter space) are a joke.  I know that no Disney resort can truly be considered a "value" but I nevertheless felt that I did not get my money's worth at the Contemporary relative to the Poly or GF.  I will probably aim to stay at Poly for any future Run Disney events so long as they continue to allow you to walk from the Poly to the starting line....


----------



## sylkai

apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: Booked a Poly studio for marathon weekend (11th-19th...only doing the marathon) via rented DVC points in February.  We stayed in Moorea when DH ran Dopey in 2016, and he specifically requested we stay there again as he enjoyed the monorail access race morning.


If it were just me and the husband I would have strongly considered doing this.

We really would enjoy being able to stumble back from Trader Sam's...


----------



## SarahDisney

sylkai said:


> We really would enjoy being able to stumble back from Trader Sam's...



That's part of why I'm staying in the epcot area - easier to stumble back to my room after DATW.


----------



## roxymama

I keep putting the Little Mermaid room in the cart for myself to run the half w/ my friend or Goofy.  (sorry guys, Dopey just won't be possible for 2019.)  Someone tell me to just pull the trigger and room only is cancel-able anyways.  I'm freaking myself out.  I have the all go from the hubby but I have solo-vacation-mom-guilt.


----------



## Princess KP

roxymama said:


> I keep putting the Little Mermaid room in the cart for myself to run the half w/ my friend or Goofy.  (sorry guys, Dopey just won't be possible for 2019.)  Someone tell me to just pull the trigger and room only is cancel-able anyways.  I'm freaking myself out.  I have the all go from the hubby but I have solo-vacation-mom-guilt.


Do it! You can cancel it if you change your mind. And don't those rooms tend to sell out?


----------



## Capang

roxymama said:


> I keep putting the Little Mermaid room in the cart for myself to run the half w/ my friend or Goofy.  (sorry guys, Dopey just won't be possible for 2019.)  Someone tell me to just pull the trigger and room only is cancel-able anyways.  I'm freaking myself out.  I have the all go from the hubby but I have solo-vacation-mom-guilt.


Do it! I get the mom-guilt thing, went through that when I booked W&D, but really moms need some time to do their own thing, too!


----------



## flav

YawningDodo said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm not going to WDW in 2019, so I won't be booking anything, but in a little while this morning I'll go on the WDW website and price-check resorts to help me in my planning for 2020.


Same here, I am aiming for Dopey 2020 so my 2019 race line-up will be minimalist (price wise). I even calculated how much a NYRR Marathon would cost if I was winning the lottery and figured out that runDisney was a better deal! I looked both at runDisney travel agent websites and Disney World website for getting an accurate estimate.

Question for those planning or having done a Dopey and having to fly from a very wintery part of the world: Given that the Expo starts on Wednesday and that the first race is on Thursday, do you take a chance that the flight won’t be cancelled because of weather and fly on Wednesday or do you fly on Tuesday to be safe? Also, do you plan a return flight on Sunday or on Monday? It is the difference between a 4 and 6 nights hotel reservation and a 3 and 5 days vacation from work. TIA


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> I keep putting the Little Mermaid room in the cart for myself to run the half w/ my friend or Goofy.  (sorry guys, Dopey just won't be possible for 2019.)  Someone tell me to just pull the trigger and room only is cancel-able anyways.  I'm freaking myself out.  I have the all go from the hubby but I have solo-vacation-mom-guilt.



I think the best part about Disney reservations is being able to cancel SO easily. So go ahead and reserve your room.. and then we can see what time brings.


----------



## apdebord

sylkai said:


> If it were just me and the husband I would have strongly considered doing this.
> 
> We really would enjoy being able to stumble back from Trader Sam's...



Okay, so maybe that is my real #1 reason for wanting to stay at Poly again


----------



## Princess KP

flav said:


> Question for those planning or having done a Dopey and having to fly from a very wintery part of the world: Given that the Expo starts on Wednesday and that the first race is on Thursday, do you take a chance that the flight won’t be cancelled because of weather and fly on Wednesday or do you fly on Tuesday to be safe? Also, do you plan a return flight on Sunday or on Monday? It is the difference between a 4 and 6 nights hotel reservation and a 3 and 5 days vacation from work. TIA


Haven't done Dopey but am from a somewhat wintery part of the world. (From Toronto...are you in Quebec?)
I would fly in on the Tuesday and return on the Monday. Depending on how long it will take you to complete the marathon, you don't want to have to deal with checking out prior to the marathon and possibly not having a place to shower before getting on a flight. Plus, you should plan on doing DATW on the Monday!


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> I keep putting the Little Mermaid room in the cart for myself to run the half w/ my friend or Goofy.  (sorry guys, Dopey just won't be possible for 2019.)  Someone tell me to just pull the trigger and room only is cancel-able anyways.  I'm freaking myself out.  I have the all go from the hubby but I have solo-vacation-mom-guilt.



Book it.
When I booked my room for the 2015 Princess 5k, I was 99% sure it wasnt gonna happen. Having the room booked helped motivate me to make the trip.
And if you just can't make the trip (  ), then it's super easy to cancel.


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> I keep putting the Little Mermaid room in the cart for myself to run the half w/ my friend or Goofy.  (sorry guys, Dopey just won't be possible for 2019.)  Someone tell me to just pull the trigger and room only is cancel-able anyways.  I'm freaking myself out.  I have the all go from the hubby but I have solo-vacation-mom-guilt.


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today you can officially book a package for 2019 for WDW. Who is booking today and where are you planning on staying for marathon weekend?!?!


Already booked at Shades of Green. We've never stayed there although DH is a retired army major. I am nearing the end of my quest to stay at every WDW resort. I know SoG and Swolphin are not officially WDW resorts, but they are "on property" so I included them. 

I still have a few "villas" to go: BLT, Polynesian Villas, GF Villas, Boulder Ridge/ Copper Creek Villas & Cabins, AK Villas at Jambo House, Treehouses at Saratoga Springs.  I may never get through all these because of the expense, but I kind of count them as completed because I've stayed at the "parent" part of the resort. Ex. No BLT, but I've stayed at Contemporary; no Polynesian Villas, but I have stayed at Polynesian, etc. And then there's Four Seasons and soon to be a Star Wars Resort. I may never truly get through them all!


----------



## flav

roxymama said:


> I keep putting the Little Mermaid room in the cart for myself to run the half w/ my friend or Goofy.  (sorry guys, Dopey just won't be possible for 2019.)  Someone tell me to just pull the trigger and room only is cancel-able anyways.  I'm freaking myself out.  I have the all go from the hubby but I have solo-vacation-mom-guilt.





Princess KP said:


> Do it! You can cancel it if you change your mind. And don't those rooms tend to sell out?


I went through that guilt trip... and through the solo trip last year! And it was like existing as a runner versus existing as a mom for a few magical days. Do it! And you might be surprised that even your kids suddenly realize you exist outside of them!


----------



## cavepig

flav said:


> Question for those planning or having done a Dopey and having to fly from a very wintery part of the world: Given that the Expo starts on Wednesday and that the first race is on Thursday, do you take a chance that the flight won’t be cancelled because of weather and fly on Wednesday or do you fly on Tuesday to be safe? Also, do you plan a return flight on Sunday or on Monday? It is the difference between a 4 and 6 nights hotel reservation and a 3 and 5 days vacation from work. TIA


  When I did Dopey I flew in on Tuesday to be safe or safe as can be cause who knows with winter travel & just watched it like a crazy person in case we needed to try to get out earlier.    Not much help on return as we stayed thru the following Thursday, but I wouldn't want to fly home right after the marathon so if it can work I would pick fly out Monday.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> I'm going to marathon weekend, but not booking anything yet.  Most likely I'll end up at an All-Stars.


Just come on over to Pop


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


>



HAHA  Well I hit purchase and Woody is on my screen telling me to please wait and not hit the back button or refresh.  Toying with me and my emotions.


----------



## JulieODC

run.minnie.miles said:


> That sounds so amazing!
> 
> PS Hope you're feeling better



Thanks!! Finally turned the corner after 4 weeks of antibiotics.


----------



## flav

cavepig said:


> When I did Dopey I flew in on Tuesday to be safe or safe as can be cause who knows with winter travel & just watched it like a crazy person in case we needed to try to get out earlier.    Not much help on return as we stayed thru the following Thursday, but I wouldn't want to fly home right after the marathon so if it can work I would pick fly out Monday.


Yes, that was my reasoning for WnD last year. I’ll work longer and save vacation days. Price wise, if I stay at a value, it is not that much more.  But it will make the experience much less stressful. 
Thanks!


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> HAHA  Well I hit purchase and Woody is on my screen telling me to please wait and not hit the back button or refresh.  Toying with me and my emotions.


----------



## YawningDodo

flav said:


> Same here, I am aiming for Dopey 2020 so my 2019 race line-up will be minimalist (price wise). I even calculated how much a NYRR Marathon would cost if I was winning the lottery and figured out that runDisney was a better deal! I looked both at runDisney travel agent websites and Disney World website for getting an accurate estimate.
> 
> Question for those planning or having done a Dopey and having to fly from a very wintery part of the world: Given that the Expo starts on Wednesday and that the first race is on Thursday, do you take a chance that the flight won’t be cancelled because of weather and fly on Wednesday or do you fly on Tuesday to be safe? Also, do you plan a return flight on Sunday or on Monday? It is the difference between a 4 and 6 nights hotel reservation and a 3 and 5 days vacation from work. TIA



Not having done any runDisney events but having flown down from a wintery part of the world a bunch of times...I'd fly in Tuesday and out Monday. I was supposed to fly in the night before my cruise this January and ended up getting bumped back to a red-eye in order to make it there in time (and nearly didn't even get on the red-eye!). After that experience I have zero confidence in the airline getting me anywhere on time. I don't know how far away from Florida your wintery part of the world is, but if I were flying down on a Wednesday for Dopey the earliest I could possibly land at the airport would be 3:30 pm, so if the flight got delayed at all I'd risk missing the expo and having to hope Disney would allow me to pick up my packet on the morning of the 5K. Too stressful. When I do the 2020 marathon I'm planning to fly down early in the day on Friday and have all of Saturday to go to the expo and get acclimated.

And as for coming back...my big concern would be not having a place to shower unless you plan to pay for an additional night in order to have the room in the afternoon. And if you're going to pay for another night anyway, the only thing it costs you to just stay that night is another vacation day. And while vacation days are a big deal for me, I'd still spend the hours to avoid having to rush to the airport.

*Edit*: Unrelated, but @LSUlakes I want to acknowledge that you'd made a really good point about likely price increases beyond the norm for Pop and AoA, since I'd forgotten they'd be connected to the new gondola system. Thinking about it over lunch, I've decided that I'm going to budget as though I'm doing three nights at AoA and one at POFQ at the current prices...but set my expectations as though I'm doing three nights at an All Star and one at AoA. That way if my budget allows for the former it'll be a pleasant surprise, rather than an unpleasant one if I can only manage the latter.


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


>



Well it took.  And so I have a reservation through Monday.  So I guess this could happen.  Ack!  
I'm crazy.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: It is not fear of missing out, it is simply missing out that I am experiencing.  I want to do a half, and I want it to be disney.  But I can not budget time off of work to go without the family for marathon weekend.  {Sigh}  I keep telling myself that I have the rest of my life to do it and statistically that leaves me many opportunities, but that is just not cutting it.



flav said:


> Question for those planning or having done a Dopey and having to fly from a very wintery part of the world: Given that the Expo starts on Wednesday and that the first race is on Thursday, do you take a chance that the flight won’t be cancelled because of weather and fly on Wednesday or do you fly on Tuesday to be safe? Also, do you plan a return flight on Sunday or on Monday? It is the difference between a 4 and 6 nights hotel reservation and a 3 and 5 days vacation from work. TIA



I think the trade off is deciding if you can deal with the stress of picking up a packet at 3am _if_ your flight is delayed.  Having done that due to aircraft issues and terrible service, I would debate myself on this as well.  If your flight is delayed, is there an alternate flight that would still get you there in time?  My experience trying to get from MI to CA was not great, and the stress and lack of sleep (we got to the hotel 10 hours later than expected, and woke to be at runner relations when the tent opened- 3am) did impact my stomach and overall experience.  All that, but in the back of my mind I want to book a flight for the afternoon January 11 and take the risk.


----------



## flav

Princess KP said:


> Haven't done Dopey but am from a somewhat wintery part of the world. (From Toronto...are you in Quebec?)
> I would fly in on the Tuesday and return on the Monday. Depending on how long it will take you to complete the marathon, you don't want to have to deal with checking out prior to the marathon and possibly not having a place to shower before getting on a flight. Plus, you should plan on doing DATW on the Monday!


Note to self: Plan a late Monday night flight to accomodate DATW.


----------



## Smilelea

We booked AKV on the 11 month mark and DH added 2 more nights at Poly last week on the 7 month mark. We are hoping for some not-so-crowded park time before heading home that Wed. 

On the 2021 conversation- we plan to avoid that year altogether. We prefer the smaller crowds (if there is such a thing anymore).


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Well it took.  And so I have a reservation through Monday.  So I guess this could happen.  Ack!
> *I'm crazy.*



No, you're Dopey


----------



## Dis5150

roxymama said:


> I keep putting the Little Mermaid room in the cart for myself to run the half w/ my friend or Goofy.  (sorry guys, Dopey just won't be possible for 2019.)  Someone tell me to just pull the trigger and room only is cancel-able anyways.  I'm freaking myself out.  I have the all go from the hubby but I have solo-vacation-mom-guilt.



Do it! Moms who take time out for themselves are better moms.


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> Well it took.  And so I have a reservation through Monday.  So I guess this could happen.  Ack!
> I'm crazy.



Woohoo!!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today you can officially book a package for 2019 for WDW. Who is booking today and where are you planning on staying for marathon weekend?!?!



We're at the Dolphin for Wednesday night and then BCV Thursday-Tuesday!



KevM said:


> Resort smells are definitely a thing.  And a very good thing at that.  Isn’t there a candle company that has scents based off of a few of the different scents?



Walter & Rosie Candle Co. is the candle brand I love - the Beach Club scent is legit. I have one in my little office and it transports me right back to the lobby.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

What all this wintry weather flight talk is telling me is that I should look for a non stop from the west coast to Orlando for marathon weekend.  Desired plan is to take a west coast red eye that will arrive in Orlando early Wednesday morning.  Backup plan is probably a Tuesday morning flight that gets in Orlando Tuesday evening, but that will entail battling jet lag which I hope to avoid.


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD:  Booked Animal Kingdom Lodge, and 10k/Marathon bibs via Disney a few months ago.  DH was tired of my struggling between the Minnie-Mickey combo or trying Dopey in conjunction with my first marathon so made me chose something and book.  First time at AKL but looking forward to the animal watching.



flav said:


> Question for those planning or having done a Dopey and having to fly from a very wintery part of the world: Given that the Expo starts on Wednesday and that the first race is on Thursday, do you take a chance that the flight won’t be cancelled because of weather and fly on Wednesday or do you fly on Tuesday to be safe? Also, do you plan a return flight on Sunday or on Monday? It is the difference between a 4 and 6 nights hotel reservation and a 3 and 5 days vacation from work. TIA



Take the first flight out Tuesday morning so that you have the maximum amount of time to deal with weather/flight/staffing/computer issues.  Living in Chicago I take no chances when flying during the winter; I'd rather spend most of day 1 at Disney Springs if things go well than be stressing about flight issues and missing the expo and packet pick up.  There was actually someone on the boards that missed their races this past January due to the weather system that was over New England.  

As others have said plan to fly home Monday.  While all the material says 5:30 am start for the Marathon, depending on your finish time you can start as late as 6:30. Even if you are a fast runner and will be finished with the marathon by 9:30, it is still really tight to get back to the resort, shower, shove sweaty clothing into the suitcase and check out by 11, but it can be done (had to to that for the half this past January).  Do not count on being able to get late check out.


----------



## LSUlakes

For those who booked a room only reservation that is not a DVC. Did your room rate or total go up today? I was told that it would go up to whatever the new rates are, but as of mid morning they have not. I picked the the same dates to see what it should come out to and it isnt that much more thankfully, but curious if it will indeed go up. Also, I technically made this reservation prior to the parking stuff coming out, but was also told that it wouldnt matter and I should prepare to pay the parking fee. Wonder if I have a chance of showing I booked on 1/11/18 lol


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I keep putting the Little Mermaid room in the cart for myself to run the half w/ my friend or Goofy.  (sorry guys, Dopey just won't be possible for 2019.)  Someone tell me to just pull the trigger and room only is cancel-able anyways.  I'm freaking myself out.  I have the all go from the hubby but I have solo-vacation-mom-guilt.


UM YES DO IT!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> For those who booked a room only reservation that is not a DVC. Did your room rate or total go up today? I was told that it would go up to whatever the new rates are, but as of mid morning they have not. I picked the the same dates to see what it should come out to and it isnt that much more thankfully, but curious if it will indeed go up. Also, I technically made this reservation prior to the parking stuff coming out, but was also told that it wouldnt matter and I should prepare to pay the parking fee. Wonder if I have a chance of showing I booked on 1/11/18 lol


I booked a group rate so I don't apply to this. Interested to see if they do go up for you.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> UM YES DO IT!



Already did...but not for enough days to do dopey.  I'm leaning towards being a Goof maybe...maybe.  Just maybe.

What facepaint does that net out?  Like a small panda paw print instead of a full panda face?


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Already did...but not for enough days to do dopey.  I'm leaning towards being a Goof maybe...maybe.  Just maybe.
> 
> What facepaint does that net out?  Like a small panda paw print instead of a full panda face?


That might be a little face paint but not a full face  Hoping to see you there!


----------



## mrsg00fy

flav said:


> Same here, I am aiming for Dopey 2020 so my 2019 race line-up will be minimalist (price wise). I even calculated how much a NYRR Marathon would cost if I was winning the lottery and figured out that runDisney was a better deal! I looked both at runDisney travel agent websites and Disney World website for getting an accurate estimate.
> 
> Question for those planning or having done a Dopey and having to fly from a very wintery part of the world: Given that the Expo starts on Wednesday and that the first race is on Thursday, do you take a chance that the flight won’t be cancelled because of weather and fly on Wednesday or do you fly on Tuesday to be safe? Also, do you plan a return flight on Sunday or on Monday? It is the difference between a 4 and 6 nights hotel reservation and a 3 and 5 days vacation from work. TIA


My part of the world isn't as wintry (New Jersey) but I didn't want to risk not completing the dopey on day one. We have had to cancel trips before due to weather. For both dopey we flew in on Tuesday.


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> Question for those planning or having done a Dopey and having to fly from a very wintery part of the world: Given that the Expo starts on Wednesday and that the first race is on Thursday, do you take a chance that the flight won’t be cancelled because of weather and fly on Wednesday or do you fly on Tuesday to be safe? Also, do you plan a return flight on Sunday or on Monday? It is the difference between a 4 and 6 nights hotel reservation and a 3 and 5 days vacation from work. TIA


I have both flown in on Tuesday and Wednesday. I flew in on Wednesday this year and took the earliest flight out. I am currently planning on doing the same in 2019. I return Monday or Tuesday, never on Sunday.


----------



## Sailormoon2

flav said:


> Given that the Expo starts on Wednesday and that the first race is on Thursday, do you take a chance that the flight won’t be cancelled because of weather and fly on Wednesday or do you fly on Tuesday to be safe? Also, do you plan a return flight on Sunday or on Monday? It is the difference between a 4 and 6 nights hotel reservation and a 3 and 5 days vacation from work. TIA


I flew in Wednesday for Dopey this past January from Ottawa, Canada with no issue, my Dad however was supposed to arrive on Thursday (only doing the half) and got bumped to Friday due to weather. I have done other runD weekends as well and I always fly out on the Monday, because I do not want to run and then get on a plane. No way. Not worth it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I have to retract my previous ATTQOTD. Lion King Family Suite now booked at AoA for Jan. 9-17. Feeling rather chuffed.


----------



## flav

Barca33Runner said:


> I have to retract my previous ATTQOTD. Lion King Family Suite now booked at AoA for Jan. 9-17. Feeling rather chuffed.


Great! Let the other variables be variable and you be the constant and excited about your AoA booking!


----------



## flav

With all these inputs for winter flights and Marathon Weekend planning reports, I am now ready to book Dopey... 365 days or so before I can reserve a resort package, yohoo!


----------



## Keels

flav said:


> With all these inputs for winter flights and Marathon Weekend planning reports, I am now ready to book Dopey... 365 days or so before I can reserve a resort package, yohoo!



Less than that if you want to rent DVC points!


----------



## flav

Keels said:


> Less than that if you want to rent DVC points!


Yes, good point. If I am going solo, I will probably stay in a Standard Room at a Value, not sure how DVC rental would compare price wise. Plus, how sure can I be that I will be able to secure a Dopey bib? DVC point rentals are not reimbursable.

Edit: Just checked and a Value Studio at AKL is about the same price as Value Room at Pop for 2019 Marathon Weekend. No availability now though. For someone who drives (and park) and do not need a second Queen bed, that would definitively be a good deal!


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today you can officially book a package for 2019 for WDW. Who is booking today and where are you planning on staying for marathon weekend?!?!


I booked my home resort, Saratoga Springs, back on February 8th. Preferred view studio (I always request Congress Park). The rooms desperately need updating, but it's a good location (I can do mobile order and walk to Starbucks to find breakfast waiting for me!) and I love the grounds!


----------



## flav

CDKG said:


> I booked my home resort, Saratoga Springs, back on February 8th. Preferred view studio (I always request Congress Park). The rooms desperately need updating, but it's a good location (I can do mobile order and walk to Starbucks to find breakfast waiting for me!) and I love the grounds!


Is that Starbucks opened at 3AM? If yes, that is a big factor! Imagine a real coffee before every Dopey runs (all four of them)!

Edit: And I did check price and availability for 2019, so it is interesting.


----------



## SarahDisney

CDKG said:


> (I can do mobile order and walk to Starbucks to find breakfast waiting for me!)



This is basically the #1 reason to stay at SSR. (I mean, I'm sure it's really nice too, and I've considered staying there, but ... this is basically peak breakfast)


----------



## Grumpy_42K

"Is that Starbucks opened at 3AM?"
No, they are closed at that time for sensitivity training... 

Seriously though, one year I purchased a Grande Java Chip Frappuccino the night before the marathon.
It was one of the normal temperature years and I drank it on the way to the start line.

I would love to open a pop-up coffee hut half way to the corrals.
The lines would be longer than the port-o-lets at mile two.
Of course, it would contribute to said lines...


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> "Is that Starbucks opened at 3AM?"
> No, they are closed at that time for sensitivity training...
> 
> Seriously though, one year I purchased a Grande Java Chip Frappuccino the night before the marathon.
> It was one of the normal temperature years and I drank it on the way to the start line.
> 
> I would love to open a pop-up coffee hut half way to the corrals.
> The lines would be longer than the port-o-lets at mile two.
> Of course, it would contribute to said lines...



I'm pretty sure the Donut Truck in the pre-race area (by the character meets) was selling coffee this year during Marathon and Star Wars.


----------



## CDKG

flav said:


> Is that Starbucks opened at 3AM? If yes, that is a big factor! Imagine a real coffee before every Dopey runs (all four of them)!
> 
> Edit: And I did check price and availability for 2019, so it is interesting.


I doubt it, since it's in Disney Springs. But, you never know!


----------



## CDKG

Keels said:


> I'm pretty sure the Donut Truck in the pre-race area (by the character meets) was selling coffee this year during Marathon and Star Wars.


Um...thanks... but, coffee isn't exactly Starbucks. I am not embarrassed to admit I am a coffee snob. (I'm a wine snob too...)

I will be sure to have something in my room ready to go!


----------



## Keels

CDKG said:


> Um...thanks... but, coffee isn't exactly Starbucks. I am not embarrassed to admit I am a coffee snob. (I'm a wine snob too...)
> 
> I will be sure to have something in my room ready to go!



No worries. I'm not a Starbucks fan, but just wanted to pass along coffee options.


----------



## CDKG

Sleepless Knight said:


> What all this wintry weather flight talk is telling me is that I should look for a non stop from the west coast to Orlando for marathon weekend.  Desired plan is to take a west coast red eye that will arrive in Orlando early Wednesday morning.  Backup plan is probably a Tuesday morning flight that gets in Orlando Tuesday evening, but that will entail battling jet lag which I hope to avoid.


Melatonin! Start taking it a few nights before you travel until a few nights after you arrive and jet lag shouldn't be an issue!


----------



## flav

Grumpy_42K said:


> "Is that Starbucks opened at 3AM?"
> No, they are closed at that time for sensitivity training...
> 
> Seriously though, one year I purchased a Grande Java Chip Frappuccino the night before the marathon.
> It was one of the normal temperature years and I drank it on the way to the start line.
> 
> I would love to open a pop-up coffee hut half way to the corrals.
> The lines would be longer than the port-o-lets at mile two.
> Of course, it would contribute to said lines...





Keels said:


> I'm pretty sure the Donut Truck in the pre-race area (by the character meets) was selling coffee this year during Marathon and Star Wars.



Ok so coffee plans when booking resorts:
1) Is there a coffee maker in the room?
2) Is there a microwave to warm-up previously purchased Starbucks?
3) Will the resort foodcourt be opened at 3AM? BTW Pop foodcourt was opened for the 2017 WnD Half.
4) If all things fail are you ok drinking a previously purchased Frappuccino or stop by a Donut Truck...
5) Convince @Grumpy_42K to open a real Coffee Hut and have @Keels promote it


----------



## JulieODC

FOMO is kicking in...

How fast do we think the 10k or half will sell out for marathon weekend??


----------



## cavepig

JulieODC said:


> FOMO is kicking in...
> 
> How fast do we think the 10k or half will sell out for marathon weekend??


10k sells out pretty quick as I know last year I was debating adding it and it sold out either that first day or next day.   Half I can't remember but it usually sells out at some point early on, I don't think it last months, but could be totally wrong on that.   

This year could be interesting with stuff selling or not selling out with registration so much later.


----------



## LSUlakes

CDKG said:


> Um...thanks... but, coffee isn't exactly Starbucks. I am not embarrassed to admit I am a coffee snob. (I'm a wine snob too...)
> 
> I will be sure to have something in my room ready to go!



Some people call me a beer snob. So we have coffee, wine, and beer covered! Open spots remaining for Scotch, Whiskey, Tequila, Steaks, and Tea.


----------



## Dis5150

JulieODC said:


> FOMO is kicking in...
> 
> How fast do we think the 10k or half will sell out for marathon weekend??



I went back and looked and I was able to switch DD28 to the half from the marathon on December 7th for the 2017 Marathon weekend. And that one had no anniversary races in it. I think they broke up some Goofy bibs that didn't sell. (Of course she ended up running the marathon anyway when the half was cancelled!)


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Today lets discuss water stops at races. Do you use them? Do you carry your own fluids and also use the water stops... or only one of the two? Best type of cups to have a water stops (plastic, paper, other)? Whats your method to getting the water down instead of all over you?

ATTQOTD: I both carry water and use water stations. For long races I normally carry 3 little bottles on my fuel belt. Two with a sports drink and one water. I use the water stops normally for water but have taken whatever sports drink is being offered. The best cup is the waxy paper cups. The secret is to pinch the top making a spout and drinking that way. Takes a little practice, but I have become pretty good at not having sugar sports drink all over my shirt. I have also learned that as much as I hate yellow sports drinks, there comes a time during a race that I no longer care and will drink it lol. Boston offers water and yellow sports drink only!


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss water stops at races. Do you use them? Do you carry your own fluids and also use the water stops... or only one of the two? Best type of cups to have a water stops (plastic, paper, other)? Whats your method to getting the water down instead of all over you?


I definitely use water stops in a race. I use them as a short walk break, so that I can ingest the liquid without spills or coughing. However, for races of Half-Marathon distance or more in the heat I also bring my own fluids, this could be a small bottle that fits in a pocket of my clothes, or a hydration pack depending on weather and distance.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I bring my own water bottle and use the water stops. I like having my own water so that I can take a sip when I want to instead of depending on when the next water stop is. Pinching the cup is key but I still manage to spill it on me at times. Anyone else ever have a coughing fit right after you go through a water stop and accidentally end up spitting the water back out or is it just me?!?

Yesterday’s question: Goofy is a possibility for me but I don’t like saying it out loud in case I get my hopes up and I can’t do it. If I do go, I will probably stay at a value resort.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss water stops at races. Do you use them? Do you carry your own fluids and also use the water stops... or only one of the two? Best type of cups to have a water stops (plastic, paper, other)? Whats your method to getting the water down instead of all over you?


Yes I do. I don’t carry my own. I don’t like to have a lot with me while running. Paper works best. I usually slow down, drink, and carry on.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

ATTQOTD: For a race I don't bother to bring my own water, unless it's a small/unorganized race and they aren't providing a lot of water.  I walk to drink my water because I can't drink it while in motion!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss water stops at races. Do you use them? Do you carry your own fluids and also use the water stops... or only one of the two? Best type of cups to have a water stops (plastic, paper, other)? Whats your method to getting the water down instead of all over you?


All about the water stops! I am considering liquid fuel (tailwind?) going forward, so that could change. On hot/long training runs, I bring a bottle in my flipbelt.


----------



## JulieODC

I definitely use water stops during races, and don’t carry my own. I always go for the water over Gatorade. No preference for type of cup - I’m also not really fast enough to worry too much about strategies to save time while running and drinking!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Always have my handheld regardless of distance. 5 and 8ks I probably won’t stop to refill, 10k I’ll stop once, half (and longer when that happens) I’ll refill at every stop and mix water and whatever sports drink they have. Only one half where I used my vest and I think I stopped at the last water stop since I was running low. How many times I stop in shorter distances of course all depends on weather and how I pre-hydrated (or dehydrated) leading up to race day.

I prefer paper cups.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> Some people call me a beer snob. So we have coffee, wine, and beer covered! Open spots remaining for Scotch, Whiskey, Tequila, Steaks, and Tea.


I believe ice cream was also covered!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss water stops at races. Do you use them? Do you carry your own fluids and also use the water stops... or only one of the two? Best type of cups to have a water stops (plastic, paper, other)? Whats your method to getting the water down instead of all over you?!


As it has recently been HOT, I have been trying to run with water on my daily runs, and it has not gone well.  Firstly, I recognize that I cannot hold anything in my hand, even for a short distance so running to my track and putting my daily water bottle on the loop failed repeatedly.  I got the baby Nathan's handheld as I know I do not need much for a 5 mile run (and again, only if it is hot/humid), but I ended up with a blister on my hand  
I do stop for water in an organized race, and went for the gatoraid on the last race as the rain had diluted it to a concentration I could stomach it.


----------



## LSUlakes

For anyone looking for some new Disney themed t shirts, teepublic is having a sale today. I own a few shirts from here and they are great. I do upgrade to the soft shirts and its worth the extra $. Also of note, if you pay using paypal tax is not added on. 
https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/1640225-i-am-not-fast

The link above will bring you to the site as well as a solid option those of us that take our running a little slower. I am considering it lol.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

"Open spots remaining for Scotch, Whiskey, Tequila, Steaks, and Tea."
Sign me up!

I am THE Tequila snob!
I have been for many years.
I have tried over three hundred different types and brands.
Many come and go and quality varies among the same product.
Makes things interesting.

Of course my favorite Disney spot is the Mexico pavilion at Especially Pricey Cocktails Of Tequila.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Some people call me a beer snob. So we have coffee, wine, and beer covered! Open spots remaining for Scotch, Whiskey, Tequila, Steaks, and Tea.



 Scotch snob right here! The Balvenie Doublewood 17 Year is my regular preference, though the Caribbean Cask 14 year is a fun change sometimes, and the Madeira Cask 21 year is a lovely spurge. 1-2 fingers, neat, with room-temp still water on the side.


----------



## LSUlakes

Grumpy_42K said:


> "Open spots remaining for Scotch, Whiskey, Tequila, Steaks, and Tea."
> Sign me up!
> 
> I am THE Tequila snob!
> I have been for many years.
> I have tried over three hundred different types and brands.
> Many come and go and quality varies among the same product.
> Makes things interesting.
> 
> Of course my favorite Disney spot is the Mexico pavilion at Especially Pricey Cocktails Of Tequila.



Alright folks Tequila is spoken for and you are now obligated to participate in DATW Monday after the marathon. You will be our guide of the Mexico Pavilion.


----------



## LSUlakes

PrincessV said:


> Scotch snob right here! The Balvenie Doublewood 17 Year is my regular preference, though the Caribbean Cask 14 year is a fun change sometimes, and the Madeira Cask 21 year is a lovely spurge. 1-2 fingers, neat, with room-temp still water on the side.



Scotch is also taken by @PrincessV  ! Not sure where this is a option for DATW, but I will see what I can find out. lol


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss water stops at races. Do you use them? Do you carry your own fluids and also use the water stops... or only one of the two? Best type of cups to have a water stops (plastic, paper, other)? Whats your method to getting the water down instead of all over you?


ATTQOTD: I use them to refill my handheld bottle. If the race has Gatorade or Powerade, I'll just refill with that, or if it only offers water, I'll use that and bring my own Nuun tabs or Tailwind packets. Paper cups are easiest: unscrew handheld cap and hold in teeth, grab water cup and pinch top, pour into handheld bottle, chuck cup into trash, replace cap. No stopping - I just walk until I'm done.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Scotch is also taken by @PrincessV  ! Not sure where this is a option for DATW, but I will see what I can find out. lol


Rose & Crown! Have to go inside to the bar, but it's there


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I will usually carry my own water (usually with a Nuun tablet) for a longer race or if it's hot out, and always use all the water stops, too.  If they have Gatorade, I take 1 cup of each water and Gatorade usually, if not then 2 cups of water.  I will also use the water stops to refill my handheld if it empties.  The best way to keep myself from spilling water all over me at a water stop that I've found is to walk through it... or just stop and drink my cups by the trash can so I don't have to be a litter bug.  Yeah, it costs me like 10 seconds, but whatever.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I always bring my own water. For shorter races I have an 8oz bottle that goes on my belt, and for longer races I carry my regular 32oz bottle.
I do occasionally also stop at water stops, sometimes because I finished my water, and sometimes for the mental break. When I do stop, I walk the water stop. I cant drink out of a cup while running.
I have no preference what kind of cup, but I hate when they're filled all the way (or even most of the way). I cant drink that much water all at once and I feel bad tossing it.
Also, I once ran a race that gave out small water bottles at the water stop ... that's a big no. If I do that race again (which I will if I can), I'm not going to bother stopping for water.



LSUlakes said:


> For anyone looking for some new Disney themed t shirts, teepublic is having a sale today. I own a few shirts from here and they are great. I do upgrade to the soft shirts and its worth the extra $. Also of note, if you pay using paypal tax is not added on.
> https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/1640225-i-am-not-fast
> 
> The link above will bring you to the site as well as a solid option those of us that take our running a little slower. I am considering it lol.



This almost became very dangerous. But then I remembered that I'd have to pay way too much for faster shipping and it still might not get here before my trip, so I'm okay now.


----------



## FFigawi

Count me in as the bourbon and rum snob!


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I have two 8-ounce water bottles that clip onto my shorts that I wore for my last few HMs (including Wine & Dine).  I don't want to slow down for water stations, and I have a heck of a time with the cups even if I pinch them, so the bottles are worth the weight.  I like to wear 2 for balance and then I alternate as I drink them to keep them as close to balanced as possible.  I need to figure out how to refill them as I'm running as there is no way that 16oz will last for a full marathon....

Hey @LSUlakes can I join you in beer snobbery?  LOL I actually like to think that I'm beyond being a beer snob at this point and I'm more of a connoisseur who doesn't judge what others are drinking (much)!


----------



## Miranda

kbenson13 said:


> I need to figure out how to refill them as I'm running as there is no way that 16oz will last for a full marathon....


The water stop people will usually let you refill your bottles there, either self serve if they are using the big coolers that have the little spigots on them, or sometimes they are just holding gallon jugs and will pour it in the bottle for you.  The spigot one takes forever as I found out in my HM last month, I probably would have been better off just pouring it in from multiple prefilled cups.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:
If the race is short = don't carry
If the race is long but I don't care about time = don't carry
If the race is long and I do care about time = carry

I know myself... that water tables are my gateway drug to prolonged unscheduled walk breaks.  Due to this fact I've adopted the habit of carrying a Nathan 9oz or 12oz handheld. For 5ks I don't stop at all.  For 8ks I may grab on the go and sip and throw.  For anything longer I usually need water and so carrying works if I'm adamant about keeping myself on pace (I will refill, but not stop at all tables.)


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I always use the race provided drinks, alternating between water and electrolyte drinks stations. I walk the stations (I was surprised when I checked the site the first time, it is an option on pacebands!). I also use water to pour it over myself. I do not have a preference cupwise as long as they are environmentally friendly.

Oh, I did get a coughing fit once because the drink was fizzy.


----------



## kbenson13

flav said:


> Oh, I did get a coughing fit once because the drink was fizzy.



A fizzy drink at an aid station?  That's kinda nuts!


----------



## Keels

I figure I'd ask here first ... but has anyone ever ordered a group custom order from Sweaty Bands?


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I always rely on the race to provide me water. I mean, I did just throw tons of cash at you for a reason. Depending on the race and what my goals are, I waffle between walking through the stop to actually take a break and get the water in and sometimes just slow jogging. I ALWAYS forget to pinch the cup until I see someone else do it, usually at the last water stop. I am pretty okay with getting water on me but always extra careful with the electrolytes. Usually I take a water, drink half, take a Gatorade, drink half, then blend the two together and finish them.

Side note: While I call myself a beer, wine, coffee, and pizza snob, my snobbery does not mean that I won't drink or eat something not of high quality. PBR, Boxed wine, Starbucks, Little Caesars. Totally fine with all those. However, I will only drink boxed wine if I didn't pay for it and Starbucks cannot make decent black coffee to save their lives.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss water stops at races. Do you use them? Do you carry your own fluids and also use the water stops... or only one of the two? Best type of cups to have a water stops (plastic, paper, other)? Whats your method to getting the water down instead of all over you?


ATTQOTD: I have never stopped at a water stop or brought my own water at any of the races I have run the longest being a half marathon. I am sure I will need to when I run the marathon in January. As I have increased my mileage, I have been practicing taking water on my long runs and stopping at a water fountain in a park to fill up.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Always carry.  Sometimes I need to wet my throat with no water station around.  And during the 2017 Dark Side Half, even runDisney ran out of water/sports drink at the first stop.  While all the other stops were stocked, the first one ran out.  Fortunately, I was prepared.  

I would much rather deal with the hassle of carrying my own and not need to use it even once than to not have and discover that I made a huge mistake.


----------



## roxymama

I forgot to mention that I also prefer throwing the provided water onto myself during the warm months.  I try not to accidentally throw it on whoever is nearby or the poor volunteer so I usually grab and wait until I'm clear of others and then douse myself.


----------



## Keels

The only kind of snob I am is a BBQ snob - if it's not from Texas, I'm not eating it.

All of you booze snobs ... there are too many tasty boozes out there to discriminate!



jennamfeo said:


> Starbucks cannot make decent black coffee to save their lives.



#RealTalk


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm just going to drop in here and represent the people who like super burnt tasting Starbucks dark roast.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: I only use water stops, no hand held.  I can't stand the tiny tiny cups they sometimes have (think really tiny, like the mouthwash cups).  I had this happen at the 10K i did saturday.  I tried to take two, the guy yanked on away as I was reaching for it, and ended up causing me to spill the first cup, leaving me with no water for that water stop (and it was in the high 80s at 7 am).  It was super annoying.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss water stops at races. Do you use them? Do you carry your own fluids and also use the water stops... or only one of the two? Best type of cups to have a water stops (plastic, paper, other)? Whats your method to getting the water down instead of all over you?



Never carry anything during a race, so I am at the mercy of the race water stops.  I usually alternate sports drink and water, but when I have a sports drink, I also pick up a water to wash off any sticky areas, and if hot, pour the rest on my head.  I pour out some liquid if the cup is more than half full and use the pinch technique as I run through the water stops.  I also always thank the volunteers that provide the water/drink.


----------



## cburnett11

opusone said:


> Never carry anything during a race, so I am at the mercy of the race water stops. I usually alternate sports drink and water, but when I have a sports drink, I also pick up a water to wash off any sticky areas, and if hot, pour the rest on my head. I pour out some liquid if the cup is more than half full and use the pinch technique as I run through the water stops. I also always thank the volunteers that provide the water/drink.



Ditto to everything here...


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> The only kind of snob I am is a BBQ snob - if it's not from Texas, I'm not eating it.



 While waiting for this topic to pick up steam. Side note, the best BBQ I have had was some random place in TX. Dry rub ribs that they served on freezer paper or something. I cant recall the name of if, but remember the inside and the taste. It was so much better than any rack of ribs I ever put on the grill.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Depends, lol. I usually stalk the race site and see how far apart the water stops are then decide. I have a small flipbelt bottle I carry in my pocket with water if the stops seem far apart. I carried it in the Little Rock marathon this year and never used it but did during the Silo District marathon in Waco. In Waco I carried the bottle, stopped at every aid station, alternating between water and gatorade and always dumping a cup over my head. I just bought an Orange Mud Hydroquiver and have been using it on all my runs, even on the TM to get used to it. My next marathon is a non cup race so I have to bring something to use. I have no preference of one cup over another. I walk thru the stops so as not to spill gatorade on myself. Water is fine. 

*I do not carry any liquids during a Disney race as they have WAY more water stops than I even need.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> The only kind of snob I am is a BBQ snob - if it's not from Texas, I'm not eating it.


I base BBQ places solely on their Mac N Cheese.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> While waiting for this topic to pick up steam. Side note, the best BBQ I have had was some random place in TX. Dry rub ribs that they served on freezer paper or something. I cant recall the name of if, but remember the inside and the taste. It was so much better than any rack of ribs I ever put on the grill.



Dry-rub ribs, no sauce needed ... Texas BBQ. That's the way it should be done!

Most places serve BBQ on butcher paper and cafeteria trays around here. My favorite place is Black's in Lockhart ... you pick up a cafeteria tray and go through and pick out your sides (cole slaw, multiple kinds of potato salad, mac 'n' cheese, rolls, cornbread, beans & rice, deviled eggs, etc.) and then you go into the smokehouse and they slice the meat right there for you. 

Add in an ice cold longneck beer, and it's heaven on a tray.

There's a new BBQ truck down the street from me that's pretty, pretty legit. I get a fatty brisket sammich and mac 'n' cheese there and the brisket is SO juicy, it leaves a spot on the butcher paper.

 

Now I want brisket. And mac 'n' cheese.


----------



## Miranda

I like BBQ sauce.   I think the stuff I like is Kansas City style, which is probably the white bread of the BBQ world, but I like it.  It is hard to find BBQ restaurants up here... we used to have a yummy smokehouse up here that served a platter that I loved with some pulled pork, chicken, a few pork ribs, cole slaw, corn bread, and baked beans, but they closed a number of years ago.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I carry my own electrolyte drink because I don't usually like the race-provided options, but I just drink the course water so I don't have to carry that as well.

I'm a vodka snob.


----------



## Smilelea

Dis5150 said:


> I do not carry any liquids during a Disney race as they have WAY more water stops than I even need.



This is great to know!

I typically don't carry during a race so I utilize the stops. Pinching the cup - need to remember that one. 
I was wondering if I might need to carry when I do the HM in 2019. But now I see that I shouldn't. I never worried about taking hydration breaks while training until I started running 6 miles or more (and the fact that it is HOT right now). Now I have to put a bottle in my mailbox and take a short break when I make my passes.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: A mix, depending on the race and conditions.

If it's less than a half, I probably don't drink during it, unless it's super-hot or humid. For longer races, my preference is generally to carry my own so I can drink on my own schedule, but I have a friend who is encouraging me to not do that for the marathon and so I have practiced some with on course options. I have trouble drinking out of the cups while running, so it will end up being a short walking break. If it's really hot, I have no shame when it comes to dumping the rest of the water over my head. (This felt really, really good during the Dark Side Half this year.)

I dislike my electrolyte drinks so that continues to be a challenge that I'm working on finding a solution for. I typically carry the Clif Bloks that have sodium to help combat this.

Oh, and I am a gin snob, if by snob we mean will drink any type and give you an opinion on it.


----------



## jennamfeo

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  I carry my own electrolyte drink because I don't usually like the race-provided options, but I just drink the course water so I don't have to carry that as well.
> 
> I'm a vodka snob.


Also an electrolyte snob?


----------



## cavepig

I have never carried my own drink during a race.  I  have to walk or I end up choking/spilling, up my nose, what have you, a mess more times than not.  I have tried the pinch cup thing, but sometimes there's too much and it still ends up all over me.  One race around here does straws and lids so that's easier     I don't think I've ever done a race that had anything but paper cups, but honestly I can't remember that far back.

I'm actually debating and have 3 months to decide If I'll hand carry my bottle (which I can run and drink) with electrolyte drink as my marathon uses HEED on course & I really don't like it, maybe they mix it wrong or something but I think it's funky tasting.    I don't know what to do as 26 miles with a handheld sounds annoying and I can't do belts (my hip hates them).


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Never carry, just use whatever they have on the course. I even build up tolerance during training runs by using the most obnoxious flavor available, like jalapeno-grape-salmon. So whatever I encounter on race day is inert by comparison.

I don't worry too much about spills My best spill was red Gatorade with a white shirt: it looked like I had been shot.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> While waiting for this topic to pick up steam. Side note, the best BBQ I have had was some random place in TX. Dry rub ribs that they served on freezer paper or something. I cant recall the name of if, but remember the inside and the taste. It was so much better than any rack of ribs I ever put on the grill.



The best BBQ I ever ate was in a gas station in Austin.  Rudy's I believe.  Butcher paper, cold longneck, corn pudding stuff on the side, slice of bread.  No sauce.  Ruined me on all other BBQ.  Have to go back.


----------



## Keels

roxymama said:


> The best BBQ I ever ate was in a gas station in Austin.  Rudy's I believe.  Butcher paper, cold longneck, corn pudding stuff on the side, slice of bread.  No sauce.  Ruined me on all other BBQ.  Have to go back.



Rudy's is a chain now, so they're all over!


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> I base BBQ places solely on their Mac N Cheese.



Now I make some killer mac and cheese! So good that on my old roommates bachelor party he requested that I cook two things. My world famous mac and cheese, and a cake with my homemade icing that my grandmaw taught me to make lol.



Keels said:


> Dry-rub ribs, no sauce needed ... Texas BBQ. That's the way it should be done!
> 
> Most places serve BBQ on butcher paper and cafeteria trays around here. My favorite place is Black's in Lockhart ... you pick up a cafeteria tray and go through and pick out your sides (cole slaw, multiple kinds of potato salad, mac 'n' cheese, rolls, cornbread, beans & rice, deviled eggs, etc.) and then you go into the smokehouse and they slice the meat right there for you.
> 
> Add in an ice cold longneck beer, and it's heaven on a tray.
> 
> There's a new BBQ truck down the street from me that's pretty, pretty legit. I get a fatty brisket sammich and mac 'n' cheese there and the brisket is SO juicy, it leaves a spot on the butcher paper.
> 
> View attachment 331235
> 
> Now I want brisket. And mac 'n' cheese.



That beer is suspect.

Yours truly,

"Beer Snob"



ZellyB said:


> I'm a vodka snob.



When mixed with redbull I am all over that stuff in my college days. Could not use monster though. 



TOMORROW we can take on what is the greatest grocery stores! Just a hint, Texas folks I am jelly of you and wish a certain chain would come here, or just the warm buttered tortillas. HEAVEN! @Keels your next time down I-10 hook me up lol.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> TOMORROW we can take on what is the greatest grocery stores! Just a hint, Texas folks I am jelly of you and wish a certain chain would come here, or just the warm buttered tortillas. HEAVEN! @Keels your next time down I-10 hook me up lol.



None of them. Grocery stores are the worst.


----------



## roxymama

I'm a Disney snob.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> Now I make some killer mac and cheese! So good that on my old roommates bachelor party he requested that I cook two things. My world famous mac and cheese, and a cake with my homemade icing that my grandmaw taught me to make lol.


How do I acquire both of these? I need them.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> @Keels your next time down I-10 hook me up lol.



Middle of August! I will bring you all of the H-E-B tortillas I can get my paws on!


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> Middle of August! I will bring you all of the H-E-B tortillas I can get my paws on!



I have some in my freezer and while good, just not the same. lol I am so hungry now.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I have some in my freezer and while good, just not the same. lol I am so hungry now.



The closest H-E-B to me is in Burleson, so about 12 miles outside of town. But we DO have the magicalness that is Central Market - it's H-E-B's version of a Whole Foods. It's like my grocery store heaven.


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> I'm a Disney snob.



Arent we all though. It is a Disney site that we are posting on.


----------



## Barca33Runner

cavepig said:


> I have never carried my own drink during a race. I have to walk or I end up choking/spilling, up my nose, what have you, a mess more times than not. I have tried the pinch cup thing, but sometimes there's too much and it still ends up all over me.



You have accurately summed up my entire race drinking experience in these three sentences. I use the course provided liquids and slow to a walk to avoid the pitfalls you've described. I'm honestly surprised I haven't grievously injured myself or someone else in the few attempts I've made to drink while running. 

I can do the gatorade-type squirt bottles while on the move, but I'm not carrying one of those with me for an entire race.


----------



## KevM

roxymama said:


> The best BBQ I ever ate was in a gas station in Austin.  Rudy's I believe.  Butcher paper, cold longneck, corn pudding stuff on the side, slice of bread.  No sauce.  Ruined me on all other BBQ.  Have to go back.



Rudy’s is awesome.


----------



## Keels

So that's three votes that Texas BBQ is the best - I feel like that ends that discussion. Burnt ends for everyone!


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  I do both.  Bring my own water so I can have it in between water stops if needed.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I'm a snob of many things.  Wine, Bourbon, Tequila, Disney, Fast Food, Electronics, and other things

I'm not a snob of things like clothes, vehicles, or make up.


----------



## LSUlakes

Cool story of the day.

So I was posting some of my shirts I got from tee public on a Facebook page and a guy pops up and says he designed the shirt. Cool enough right! Well I check out his profile (stalker) and he is also the husband to the lady who went viral on splash mountain for looking grumpy. 
Just thought it was kinda a cool story.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Cool story of the day.
> 
> So I was posting some of my shirts I got from tee public on a Facebook page and a guy pops up and says he designed the shirt. Cool enough right! Well I check out his profile (stalker) and he is also the husband to the lady who went viral on splash mountain for looking grumpy.
> Just thought it was kinda a cool story.



Oh my gosh! So ... there's a sad part to that. He's had kidney problems for years and got a transplant like 15 years ago, and now it's failing and he's having to go back on dialysis. I'm pretty sure he's on disability since he can't work, so he designs shirts to make money. I buy almost every one he creates. They're such a sweet family that I just keep hoping that things will look up for them and he can get another kidney.

His wife is on Twitter as @AngrySplashMountainLady!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Oh my gosh! So ... there's a sad part to that. He's had kidney problems for years and got a transplant like 15 years ago, and now it's failing and he's having to go back on dialysis. I'm pretty sure he's on disability since he can't work, so he designs shirts to make money. I buy almost every one he creates. They're such a sweet family that I just keep hoping that things will look up for them and he can get another kidney.
> 
> His wife is on Twitter as @AngrySplashMountainLady!


Yes I follow her!


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> Oh my gosh! So ... there's a sad part to that. He's had kidney problems for years and got a transplant like 15 years ago, and now it's failing and he's having to go back on dialysis. I'm pretty sure he's on disability since he can't work, so he designs shirts to make money. I buy almost every one he creates. They're such a sweet family that I just keep hoping that things will look up for them and he can get another kidney.
> 
> His wife is on Twitter as @AngrySplashMountainLady!



I had no idea. That’s crazy. We chatted on IM this afternoon about Disney, football, ect. Seems like a cool guy! I wish them the best.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I had no idea. That’s crazy. We chatted on IM this afternoon about Disney, football, ect. Seems like a cool guy! I wish them the best.



They're great people, so I'm hoping for a positive outcome for them. He has such a positive attitude about everything.


----------



## FFigawi

KevM said:


> Rudy’s is awesome.



Rudy's is good, but there are much better places around. Corkscrew in Houston, for example, is far better than the Rudy's down the street.


----------



## JulieODC

Homework assignment!

On your next run, listen to this podcast episode about a vodka snob: http://www.sporkful.com/bathtub-vodka-npr-planet-money/


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Today is the first day of summer with fall starting 9/22. What are your running goals this summer?

ATTQOTD: My goal is to run more than just one day a week, which will hopefully get me going and ready to train for the WDW marathon.


----------



## Olallamom

AATQOTD: My goal is to begin my mileage buildup for the Dopey. I moved to Phoenix area a year ago from Seattle. Long runs in the summer require getting out before sunrise or going on the treadmill. I have learned the art of running with a camelback.‍


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: 
1. Run at least 4x a week.
2. Run at least 4x while on vacay.
3. Have fun running.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: 

I am running a PoT and hopefully PR half at the end of August and have been training for that race and will continue to do so. I am hoping to lose 20+ pounds over the course of that training and continue to work toward being at my best level of fitness.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: To not get heat stroke? 

Honestly, just asked @DopeyBadger  for another plan so whatever he lays out for me will be my plans. Getting ready for marathon 4 of 5 on October 7th.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is the first day of summer with fall starting 9/22. What are your running goals this summer?


Get back to running 3-4x a week minimum. Definitely want to increase my overall mileage!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Continue running 5 days a week. Up the mileage and incorporate some speed work. Work on upping my cadence and making my pace more consistent.

After Peachtree, I'm thinking of replaying last year's @DopeyBadger marathon plan, even though I'm not currently planning to run a marathon.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: get back to running 4x week and regain the fitness I had achieved prior to my Lyme disease diagnosis. I’d like to run a race in July and August too - keeping up my goal of a race per month this year.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTOQTD:  Stay consistent and strong on my @DopeyBadger training plan for the Chicago marathon.  5x week running.



Keels said:


> So that's three votes that Texas BBQ is the best - I feel like that ends that discussion. Burnt ends for everyone!



I have limited experience with Texas BBQ, but am a huge fan of Memphis BBQ, particularly Rendezvous.


----------



## ZellyB

JulieODC said:


> Homework assignment!
> 
> On your next run, listen to this podcast episode about a vodka snob: http://www.sporkful.com/bathtub-vodka-npr-planet-money/



Oh, I'll have to listen to this!  I had read before about the Grey Goose marketing thing, but did do some research on vodkas and compared various recommended ones - although stayed away from some insanely priced Russian ones.  For mixed drinks, I generally don't care a lot about which vodka I get, but I do lemon drop shots with vodka as well, and for those, I do think the type of vodka you shoot makes a difference.  My favorite is Chopin potato vodka.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: Happy Summer!  My goals include (1) run a trail regularly-plan to negotiate that DH does daycare drop off so I can leave early & stop at a park on my way to the office (2) bump up from 3x/week to 4x/week (3)improve consistent pacing- I'm not sure how to do this without a treadmill, though (4)increase weekly miles.  Thus far the most I have tracked has been 16 on my 10K training plan , and now that I am without a calendar I have been ~14.  I would like to keep it up while I figure out what comes next. (5) Figure out what comes next- just be happy with what I can do now, go for a new 10K time, figure out how to become faster, determine if I can ever squeeze enough time out of the day to train for a half, something else


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I live in coastal FL... as always, I'll just try not to die. I really wish I was joking. Can you tell I'm OVER the heat already?! <whine>We've had some freak weather pattern that has caused virtually no rain to fall where I live for weeks. So the ground, pavement, waterways, walls, roof just keep getting hotter and hotter and all combined, it feels like a freaking oven 24/7. Where are our customary afternoon thunderstorms?!?!?!</whine>


----------



## JBinORL

Keels said:


> The only kind of snob I am is a BBQ snob - if it's not from Texas, I'm not eating it.



Oh bless your heart...

Having lived in North Carolina and Memphis, and visited Texas often, I can safely say that both are superior to Texas BBQ. The only thing Texas does better is brisket. Ribs, shoulder, all better elsewhere


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Happy Summer! My summer plan is to build mileage because I will be signing up for my 1st marathon in <1 month!! 
(It feels like anything but summer here... high is 65F today which is crazy low for this time of year and so much rain! It will be back in the 90s next week though.)


----------



## PrincessV

I do not like BBQ. I do not like it here or there, I do not like it anywhere.
I also don't like meat, BBQ or otherwise.
But if we want to talk veggie bacon...
Am I fired?! 

Also... Wegmans is the greatest grocery store ever. But Publix is a very close second.


----------



## Miranda

SO and I went on a cross country road trip in 2009, and when we were going through Amarillo, we stopped for some BBQ at a place called Dyer's... it's the only time I've had Texas BBQ.  Honestly, I thought it was weird.   I think I got ribs, and I thought it was weird that there was not really any sauce on them, and the sides they served with it seemed so bizarre to me.  I was used to getting beans, cornbread, coleslaw sides when I go for BBQ.  This came with like a scoop of potato salad, some cole slaw, a giant onion ring, and white toast with a cup of something like marmalade?  It was ok, but it was not really what I was expecting.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

As far as grocery stores go... where are my midwest people? Hy-Vee is the best!


----------



## ZellyB

run.minnie.miles said:


> As far as grocery stores go... where are my midwest people? Hy-Vee is the best!



I love Hy-Vee but rarely shop there as we don't have one close to our house.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (yesterday): I carry water on runs that are 6 miles or longer in the summer, but do not carry water for races other than marathons. I carry Gatorade in my water bottle for marathons to ensure I have the fuel I want. I also will get water from water stops. I have had issues with grabbing the wrong cups at races before (pickle juice), so I was glad I had my own drink the get that taste out of my mouth. 

ATTQOTD (today): I am running one half per month this year, so those will keep me on track, as well as my @DopeyBadger plan. I'm still hoping to get a little faster in preparation for my fall/winter marathon.


----------



## Dis5150

Regarding grocery stores, the only thing in my little town in a Super Walmart and a Brookshires. I miss Safeway! I could go online, order my groceries and they would deliver it, carry it into my kitchen for me and were not allowed to take tips. Comparing that to fighting the Walmart crowds and


----------



## LSUlakes

JBinORL said:


> Oh bless your heart...



LOL. That is a very southern thing to say and perhaps the first time I've seen it on this thread. IDK why but I find it very funny. 



JBinORL said:


> Having lived in North Carolina and Memphis, and visited Texas often, I can safely say that both are superior to Texas BBQ. The only thing Texas does better is brisket. Ribs, shoulder, all better elsewhere



This is definitely where I parked my car.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  Keep my head up running in the summer humidity.  This morning was a crisp 100% humidty.  I'm doing 6 days/week throughout the summer to prepare for Chicago on October 7.  Turning around 4 weeks later and running NYC will just be a bonus.


----------



## LSUlakes

So to the grocery store thing, my favorite stores are the small little hole in the wall types that have prepared chickens stuffed with boudin, or other items stuffed with cornbread dressing, rice dressing crawfish, ect. The place that does this really well is a little grocery store about a hour away from here that we stop at when I go home named Bourque's in Port Barre, LA. They also have ponce which makes a amazing gravy. MY wife tried it once and that was it lol. I guess sausage stuffed inside to pig stomach was to much for her lol. Second grocery store is HEB, but the closest one is in Texas.... at least 4 hour away.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> IDK why but I find it very funny.



Because it generally preceded a negative comment, like: Bless his heart, but @OldSlowGoofyGuy is old, slow, and goofy.

I have a feeling the BBQ discussion will make the ice cream, bananas, and ketchup on hot dogs discussions look tame.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  To Run More While Balancing Lifting Plan


----------



## LSUlakes

For our first official races of the summer we have the following folks running a race:

23 - @michigandergirl  - Reeds Lake Run 10k (NG / N/A)
24 - @beatlecat42  - Women's Classic 5k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or if someone else would like to be added to the list, please let me know and I will be happy to add to the list.


----------



## Barca33Runner

JBinORL said:


> Oh bless your heart...
> 
> Having lived in North Carolina and Memphis, and visited Texas often, I can safely say that both are superior to Texas BBQ. The only thing Texas does better is brisket. Ribs, shoulder, all better elsewhere


----------



## LSUlakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Because it generally preceded a negative comment, like: Bless his heart, but @OldSlowGoofyGuy is old, slow, and goofy.
> 
> I have a feeling the BBQ discussion will make the ice cream, bananas, and ketchup on hot dogs discussions look tame.



I agree. I had figured the BBQ talk could get interesting. Some people are passionate about their regions BBQ.


----------



## Dis5150

Personally I am partial to my DH's BBQ.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

As much as I love Naples...I miss good BBQ...I'm happy anytime I fly through NC or Texas and can get some.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is the first day of summer with fall starting 9/22. What are your running goals this summer?


To run...

My goal is to maintain fitness, train for wine and dine, and just keep running.


----------



## kbenson13

JBinORL said:


> Oh bless your heart...
> 
> Having lived in North Carolina and Memphis, and visited Texas often, I can safely say that both are superior to Texas BBQ. The only thing Texas does better is brisket. Ribs, shoulder, all better elsewhere



OK.  I'll bite.  I've lived in Texas for 7 years now and I will  agree that you can't get better brisket anywhere else in the country.  I'm not a huge fan of KC burnt ends, which may be the closest competitor.  Give me the moist end of that brisket unmolested!

I will also generally agree that pork is not the specialty in Texas, so pulled pork and pork ribs are not the best here.  Both of those need a wet rub in my opinion.  But there are exceptions to that rule here in the Lone Star State.  And beef ribs...  well, I don't think you can get them better than you can down here. 

I like Rudys for a chain, but the best BBQ I've ever had is at Killen's in Pearland.  Anyone visiting Houston (and why would you?) should make a trip down there.  Their brisket and beef ribs are to die for, but he also does great pulled pork and pork ribs (and don't forget the decadent pork belly).  His sides are also to die for (you cannot beat his creamed corn imho) and the bread pudding is heaven.

While we're at it, the best supermarket in this area, at least, is H-E-B.  No reason not to give a shout out to Austin native Whole Foods either.  We have a Whole Foods here in Houston that has its own in-house brewery.  For a while there, they were making some of the best hazy IPAs you could find in the state, but their head brewer recently moved on and the jury is out on whether their assistant brewer can match his game.


----------



## kbenson13

Oh, ATTQOTD:  My goal is also to follow my first @DopeyBadger training plan in advance of a Summer-ending 10-K on September 23.  From there, it will be on to my second @DopeyBadger plan to train for the Houston Marathon in January!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is the first day of summer with fall starting 9/22. What are your running goals this summer?


ATTQOTD: First of all, the first day of summer is always one of my favorite days of the year for many reasons.  I have always had this vision of doing a Summer Solstice party.  Back when I first had this idea, I was playing in multiple bands and had connections to several other area bands, and I envisioned building a stage and just having one band after another come up and play/jam.  I was just too lazy to ever organize it and now the days of playing in multiple bands are long gone.  Maybe someday I will still do something smaller low key with the one band I am still playing in.

As for running goals, I love running in the summer so my goal is to just keep getting out there building miles like I have been doing in the warmer weather and enjoy the sun!!


----------



## JBinORL

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Because it generally preceded a negative comment, like: Bless his heart, but @OldSlowGoofyGuy is old, slow, and goofy.
> 
> I have a feeling the BBQ discussion will make the ice cream, bananas, and ketchup on hot dogs discussions look tame.



Haha I know what it means having been in the south as long as I have, and I'm totally joking and mean no disrespect. I just feel that Texas is amazing at one part of BBQ, and everything else is better anywhere else. 

Slathering sauce on anything is a sin. Sorry KC BBQ, it's a fact.


----------



## LSUlakes

JBinORL said:


> Haha I know what it means having been in the south as long as I have, and I'm totally joking and mean no disrespect. I just feel that Texas is amazing at one part of BBQ, and everything else is better anywhere else.
> 
> Slathering sauce on anything is a sin. Sorry KC BBQ, it's a fact.



I dont think anyone is seriously upset about any of the talk. It was just funny to see the phrase in text. These little off topic discussions are to keep the thread going during the slow racing time of summer. Keep up with the comments!


----------



## Keels

JBinORL said:


> Oh bless your heart...
> 
> Having lived in North Carolina and Memphis, and visited Texas often, I can safely say that both are superior to Texas BBQ. The only thing Texas does better is brisket. Ribs, shoulder, all better elsewhere



LOL on Memphis barbecue. No thanks.


----------



## JBinORL

Clearly you've never had Payne's. Or A&R. Or One & Only. Or Leonard's Pit. Or been to the World Championship BBQ Cooking Competition.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: My summer running goals are 1) stick with my @DopeyBadger plan that gets me to my race in September (even when the weather is miserably hot), 2) take the opportunity to swim in the lake on the weekends immediately following my long runs, 3) stay properly hydrated, 4) don't die.


----------



## Olallamom

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: My summer running goals are 1) stick with my @DopeyBadger plan that gets me to my race in September (even when the weather is miserably hot), 2) take the opportunity to swim in the lake on the weekends immediately following my long runs, 3) stay properly hydrated, 4) don't die.
> View attachment 331480



AZ summer whether is very challenging!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is the first day of summer with fall starting 9/22. What are your running goals this summer?



1) To stay healthy.
2) To follow my 10th DopeyBadger plan, although back at the beginning they were just known to me as me plans.  This one is a little less custom and a little more to the book.  I'm following Jack Daniels 4 week cycle marathon plan.  It'll be my first Daniels marathon plan and I'm interested to see how it goes.  It'll be 6 days per week running with only 2 hard days per week (Wed and Sun).  But those hard days are an absolute beast with the durations getting up to 2.5 hrs for both the mid-week and weekend runs.  So it's going to be a challenge, but one that I welcome.  I'm doing this in an effort to absolutely drive home M Tempo pace in advance of my Chicago Marathon.  In the past, my continuous M Tempo has peaked at 10 miles (70 min) but this plan will take me out to 15 miles continuous (102 min) and 16 miles with a brief break (108 min).  I'm excited to reap the benefits.  If you want to read more detail see here (link) and here (link) and here (link).


----------



## Keels

JBinORL said:


> Clearly you've never had Payne's. Or A&R. Or One & Only. Or Leonard's Pit. Or been to the World Championship BBQ Cooking Competition.



Once was enough for me, and we had to be nice about it because we didn't want to hurt @mbwhitti's feelings. Plus, I'd rather waste food calories on all the foods at my favorite places in Oxford, Miss., instead. 

If it requires sauce, or a wet rub, I'm not eating it. I'm not eating pulled pork mixed whatever kind of sauce to make it palatable (frankly, I'm not eating BBQ pork at all because why if beef is around). If mustard is even remotely involved, I'm out.

If I can't see the brisket before it's cut, I'm not ordering it - I'm ordering turkey. Or MAYBE sausage, because if you screw up either of those, you need to just shut your doors and call it a day.

That said - brisket is the hardest of all the smoked meats to execute, so if we're only good at brisket ... whatever, I'll take it! #TopOfTheFoodChain

I'm trying to think of another food that's as hotly and fiercely debated as barbecue - fried chicken, maybe?



kbenson13 said:


> Anyone visiting Houston (and why would you?)



REAL TALK. Armpit of Texas - why waste time in Houston when you can just go to Louisiana?


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD:  Get through Peachtree, then get my mileage back up to prep for Rock N Roll Half Virginia Beach Labor Day weekend.  I also want to do some more core and leg work.  

Grocery Stores: I'm a Harris Teeter gal.  I do the personal shopping with them, it's so convenient to just order online and then pick up later.  I also LOVE lidl.  It's like Aldi, but they have some really, really good deals.  I got a thing of Boursin Garlic and Herb cheese for $3 the other day, it would normally cost $8 at Harris Teeter.  I love Wegman's and we will be getting one soon.  I love The Fresh Market! I cannot physically handle Whole Foods or Trader Joe's (we only have 1 of each in Virginia Beach and it's Black Friday on crack every single day).  Amazon Prime Now delivers Whole Foods, so I can get my specific things I like there through that.  I actually really love grocery shopping.  I blame the 90s game show Supermarket Sweep.  My dad used to stand in the front of the grocery store and give me a list of like 5 items and I'd run around and grab them like I was on the show...obviously I had no life haha. 

BBQ: Texas reigns supreme.  We typically go to hole-in-the-wall places while in TX/OK so I don't know names...we did go to Pecan Lodge in Dallas last summer and it was pretty good for what it was.  DH grew up in El Paso where Claude's Brisket marinade is from (but I'm presuming you can get in anywhere in TX?), so he orders that online and we will try to cook bbq at home. My favorite meal at any place is mixing the mac and cheese with chopped Texas brisket.  I had Salt Lick shipped to us one year for Christmas, that was excellent.  Definitely better than anything in Virginia.


----------



## michigandergirl

LSUlakes said:


> For our first official races of the summer we have the following folks running a race:
> 
> 23 - @michigandergirl  - Reeds Lake Run 10k (58:00 / N/A)
> 24 - @beatlecat42  - Women's Classic 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or if someone else would like to be added to the list, please let me know and I will be happy to add to the list.



Please change my goal to NG - I am probably not in any shape for a PR attempt and should just take this one easy.

ATTQOTD: The goal for this summer is to get through my DopeyBadger marathon training plan without any injuries and to remain disciplined while on vacation, so I can finally get that sub 5:00 marathon time that I am totally capable of!!

On the BBQ front, I really don't have anything to add other than now that I'm in my 40's, everything BBQ gives me heartburn.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Hey guys - been absent for a while. Had abdominal surgery (cancer scare) in late January/early February. I am finally past the surgery and have started running again. So this QOTD is very appropriate for me as I reassess my running goals for the year. 

Essentially, my VO2 Max went from 51 to 38 from months of forced layoff from *all* exercise (seriously, I wasn't allowed to do anything but walk for months, and much of that was very slow). I started jogging again 4 weeks ago and have already improved my VO2 Max to 42, but man is it going to be hard to get back above 50. I have to put together a training plan to get there, and I haven't been this weak (as a runner) in my adult life. Really not sure what that will look like yet, but instead of taking the "stay healthy" approach during these months I am going to be pushing myself. 

I would love to hear thoughts from others who have faced a similar hurdle. I don't have any races planned, but I really want/need to improve my VO2 Max.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> (frankly, I'm not eating BBQ pork at all because why if beef is around)


AMEN.


----------



## Keels

apdebord said:


> BBQ: Texas reigns supreme. We typically go to hole-in-the-wall places while in TX/OK so I don't know names...we did go to Pecan Lodge in Dallas last summer and it was pretty good for what it was. DH grew up in El Paso where Claude's Brisket marinade is from (but I'm presuming you can get in anywhere in TX?), so he orders that online and we will try to cook bbq at home. My favorite meal at any place is mixing the mac and cheese with chopped Texas brisket. I had Salt Lick shipped to us one year for Christmas, that was excellent. Definitely better than anything in Virginia.



Pecan Lodge is pretty good, and they should get more credit than they should for what they really did - start the "craft barbecue" movement. 

There are a few places in Austin that are better (Franklin, Mickelthwaith, La Barbecue, Stiles Switch) and we've got a Pecan Lodge rival here in FW called Heim.

'Texas Monthly' actually has a barbecue beat writer!


----------



## michigandergirl

BuckeyeBama said:


> Hey guys - been absent for a while. Had abdominal surgery (cancer scare) in late January/early February. I am finally past the surgery and have started running again. So this QOTD is very appropriate for me as I reassess my running goals for the year.
> 
> Essentially, my VO2 Max went from 51 to 38 from months of forced layoff from *all* exercise (seriously, I wasn't allowed to do anything but walk for months, and much of that was very slow). I started jogging again 4 weeks ago and have already improved my VO2 Max to 42, but man is it going to be hard to get back above 50. I have to put together a training plan to get there, and I haven't been this weak (as a runner) in my adult life. Really not sure what that will look like yet, but instead of taking the "stay healthy" approach during these months I am going to be pushing myself.
> 
> I would love to hear thoughts from others who have faced a similar hurdle. I don't have any races planned, but I really want/need to improve my VO2 Max.



No advice, just wanted to say welcome back and glad everything turned out okay.


----------



## Dis5150

Keels said:


> I'm not eating pulled pork mixed whatever kind of sauce to make it palatable



Funny timing as I just went down to our employee (free) lunch room and we had pulled pork (in sauce). It was actually quite tasty, lol, but I am not a snob of any food or drink other than canned tuna - I will only eat Starfish. All other tuna smells like cat food!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Welcome back @BuckeyeBama !! Sorry that you had such a rough start to the year. Cheers to getting better and back to running!


----------



## tigger536

apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD:  Get through Peachtree, then get my mileage back up to prep for Rock N Roll Half Virginia Beach Labor Day weekend.



I'm running both of these too! (I'm local to PTRR, Virginia Beach will be my Virginia half).


----------



## sourire

Oh, how I've missed you guys. I had a lot of laughs while catching up on the whole Dopey/panda face paint thing. Had to go back and figure out what that was all about. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is the first day of summer with fall starting 9/22. What are your running goals this summer?


1. Simple: get back to running!!! To celebrate starting the road to running recovery after the foot injury in April, I ran for the first time today in a long while! For the first mile, my legs were laughing at me, as if to say, did you really used to run as recently as 10 weeks ago, b/c we think you're lying. I used @ZellyB 's statement several times: "Shut up legs." And the second mile was much better. Foot feels okay...being cautiously optimistic. 
2. Tentatively planning for a sprint tri on 9/16! Have been swimming and took some lessons with a tri coach, since swimming was all I was allowed to do for 2 months, so if the recovery with running (and cycling) goes okay, I'm going to do it.


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> I'm running both of these too! (I'm local to PTRR, Virginia Beach will be my Virginia half).



Are you trying to run all 50 states? (Sorry if you've said this before and I missed it) I would love to do that one day!


----------



## kbenson13

Keels said:


> REAL TALK. Armpit of Texas - why waste time in Houston when you can just go to Louisiana?



Well... Houston is a great place to LIVE.  Just not sure why you'd want to take vacation time to VISIT.  I would use vacation time for NOLA in a heartbeat, of course.  And one of the best breweries in the country is in LA (Parish Brewing).   

Back to running, I had a scheduled "off" day today and I'm hating not having run!!!


----------



## Keels

tigger536 said:


> I'm running both of these too! (I'm local to PTRR, Virginia Beach will be my Virginia half).



What's your Texas race??


----------



## tigger536

KSellers88 said:


> Are you trying to run all 50 states? (Sorry if you've said this before and I missed it) I would love to do that one day!



Yes! I don't know if I've mentioned it or not (probably not, haha).  I'm just starting, I only have about 10-11 states so far (I keep repeating too many lol).


----------



## tigger536

Keels said:


> What's your Texas race??



Undecided.  But I'm sure you have lots of suggestions.  I figure it will be somewhere in the DFW area.  Lol.


----------



## Keels

kbenson13 said:


> Well... Houston is a great place to LIVE.  Just not sure why you'd want to take vacation time to VISIT.  I would use vacation time for NOLA in a heartbeat, of course.  And one of the best breweries in the country is in LA (Parish Brewing).
> 
> Back to running, I had a scheduled "off" day today and I'm hating not having run!!!



Ah yes. I've had to stop in Broussard many a time while driving to NOLA to pick up Ghost in the Machine.

My little brother lives in Houston and runs a restaurant there. He's very happy. But I'm a North Texas gal.



tigger536 said:


> Undecided.  But I'm sure you have lots of suggestions.  I figure it will be somewhere in the DFW area.  Lol.



Cowtown!!!!!!! M is doing the Marathon next year, and I think Whitti is too ... my friends do a big party at Mile 13 with booze and stuff. There's also an Ultra ... and a two-day challenge with extra bling which I know is your thing!

It's the same weekend as Princess though.


----------



## apdebord

tigger536 said:


> I'm running both of these too! (I'm local to PTRR, Virginia Beach will be my Virginia half).



Aaahh how funny! I'm a native Virginian, lived in Atlanta after college, now back to Virginia Beach! This will be my first Peachtree and my first RnR.  I've always been nervous about the weather for RnR VB, so I've never signed up!  Fingers crossed for no hurricanes and low humidity!


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> Yes! I don't know if I've mentioned it or not (probably not, haha).  I'm just starting, I only have about 10-11 states so far (I keep repeating too many lol).



How cool! That is a verryyyyyy long term goal for me. I'm only at 5 states right now, but will check off three more (hopefully) in the next year. Please post which ones you are doing in each state so I can keep up with your journey! Which ones have you done so far??


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

BuckeyeBama said:


> Hey guys - been absent for a while.



No advice, but glad you're back.


----------



## DopeyBadger

BuckeyeBama said:


> Hey guys - been absent for a while. Had abdominal surgery (cancer scare) in late January/early February. I am finally past the surgery and have started running again. So this QOTD is very appropriate for me as I reassess my running goals for the year.
> 
> Essentially, my VO2 Max went from 51 to 38 from months of forced layoff from *all* exercise (seriously, I wasn't allowed to do anything but walk for months, and much of that was very slow). I started jogging again 4 weeks ago and have already improved my VO2 Max to 42, but man is it going to be hard to get back above 50. I have to put together a training plan to get there, and I haven't been this weak (as a runner) in my adult life. Really not sure what that will look like yet, but instead of taking the "stay healthy" approach during these months I am going to be pushing myself.
> 
> I would love to hear thoughts from others who have faced a similar hurdle. I don't have any races planned, but I really want/need to improve my VO2 Max.



Welcome back!  Sorry to hear about the surgery and hope all is well moving forward.  I guess the best advice I can give is a slow and steady return.  Allow things to progress slowly and they should come back in due time.  I always look at it as equal time off to equal time back.  So count how many weeks you were off, and then aim for doing super easy pacing with a slow buildup in mileage in the same equal number (example: 8 weeks off = 8 weeks of easy running to build back up).  Although, I do believe Daniels said the VO2max loss starts to plateau after about 10-11 weeks off.  The book states an approximate 20% loss in VO2max after 10 weeks (so a 51 down to a 41).  So we can estimate that you're about 10 weeks of easy running away from a full return.  After the equal = equal is when you return to training in earnest and should be relatively close to a full return.  At that point the VO2max should be close, and then it's a matter of doing the hard stuff to get it back all the way.  I went through a period off from January to mid-March.  After 6 weeks of easy running, and then about 4-6 weeks of training I was back to where I was VO2max (or more specifically HR v pace for me) wise in December (my issue is I still lack the necessary endurance to maintain those paces).  Hoping the best!

ETA: Weight matters too.  If you're pre-break and post-break weight is not the same it will influence the rate of loss/rate of gain back and the VO2max value.  Another thing that's hanging me up as I'm about 5-7 pounds heavier than December.


----------



## jennamfeo

KSellers88 said:


> How cool! That is a verryyyyyy long term goal for me. I'm only at 5 states right now, but will check off three more (hopefully) in the next year. Please post which ones you are doing in each state so I can keep up with your journey! Which ones have you done so far??


This has been sneaking into my brain as something to do over the next lots of years. Maybe like, before I'm 50 hit a half in each state. That gives me some time, haha. I am only at 5 states right now too, but I'll be adding Washington D.C. this fall!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> (frankly, I'm not eating BBQ pork at all because why if beef is around)



Sorry @Keels , I seem to be speaking in equations lately.
Bacon = pork
Jerky = beef
Because:
Fat = good
Thus:
BBQ pork > BBQ beef
QED


----------



## tigger536

Keels said:


> Cowtown!!!!!!! M is doing the Marathon next year, and I think Whitti is too ... my friends do a big party at Mile 13 with booze and stuff. There's also an Ultra ... and a two-day challenge with extra bling which I know is your thing!
> 
> It's the same weekend as Princess though.



Yes! I've seen your reviews on this! this is definitely the one I would do.  Stupid princess getting in the way though.



apdebord said:


> Aaahh how funny! I'm a native Virginian, lived in Atlanta after college, now back to Virginia Beach! This will be my first Peachtree and my first RnR.  I've always been nervous about the weather for RnR VB, so I've never signed up!  Fingers crossed for no hurricanes and low humidity!


  Me too! And hopefully after a summer of heat and humidity it won;t be that bad!



KSellers88 said:


> How cool! That is a verryyyyyy long term goal for me. I'm only at 5 states right now, but will check off three more (hopefully) in the next year. Please post which ones you are doing in each state so I can keep up with your journey! Which ones have you done so far??



Thanks! So far I have:

Georgia (half and full)
Florida (half and full)
Kentucky (half and full)
Tennessee (half and full)
Alabama (full)
Ohio (full)
Arkansas (full)
Illinois (full)
Washington DC (full)
California (half)
Iowa (half)
Nebraska (half)
South Carolina (half)

By the end of the year, assuming all goes well I will have Virginia (half), Michigan (full), and New York (half) also. And also SC full.  Its a long term goal for me too.  I want to have fun at the ones I chose, and pick good ones and make a weekend out of it.


----------



## Keels

tigger536 said:


> Yes! I've seen your reviews on this! this is definitely the one I would do. Stupid princess getting in the way though.



WE COULD DO A TEXAS RAGNAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Sorry @Keels , I seem to be speaking in equations lately.
> Bacon = pork
> Jerky = beef
> Because:
> Fat = good
> Thus:
> BBQ pork > BBQ beef
> QED



Get outta here with that 1. math and 2. terrible meat opinion.


----------



## tigger536

Keels said:


> WE COULD DO A TEXAS RAGNAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111
> 
> 
> 
> Get outta here with that 1. math and 2. terrible meat opinion.



YESSSSS!!! Ragnar!!!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Run a lot.  Trust the plan.  Prepare for my marathon debut in the fall.  It's gonna be a training summer, not much of a racing summer.  

RE food snobs.  @SarahDisney is a pizza snob.  She thinks Chicago pizza is superior to NYC pizza.  This is why she is going to fly to Chicago in July to do this race with me.  
(disclaimer...the above statement is not endorsed by @SarahDisney but paid for by the roxymamaisatrollfund.)


----------



## Keels

Chicago Pizza is Pizza Lasagne.


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> This has been sneaking into my brain as something to do over the next lots of years. Maybe like, before I'm 50 hit a half in each state. That gives me some time, haha. I am only at 5 states right now too, but I'll be adding Washington D.C. this fall!



When you do any of the bordering states of Alabama (or Alabama, lol), let me know and I will tag along! Mine will be extremely long term too. I love to travel but that gets expensive!


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> This has been sneaking into my brain as something to do over the next lots of years. Maybe like, before I'm 50 hit a half in each state. That gives me some time, haha. I am only at 5 states right now too, but I'll be adding Washington D.C. this fall!



Did you know that Texas is a state?



KSellers88 said:


> When you do any of the bordering states of Alabama (or Alabama, lol), let me know and I will tag along! Mine will be extremely long term too. I love to travel but that gets expensive!



RnR New Orleans is a fun race weekend ...


----------



## BuckeyeBama

DopeyBadger said:


> ETA: Weight matters too.  If you're pre-break and post-break weight is not the same it will influence the rate of loss/rate of gain back and the VO2max value.  Another thing that's hanging me up as I'm about 5-7 pounds heavier than December.


Yeah, this has also been a challenge. I lost 22 pounds after the surgery - all tied to the surgery, recovery, complications, etc. I have since put back much of that weight, but my diet has been very restricted (and not in a healthy way). So, while my weight is pretty close to my January weight, I am probably down about 10 pounds in muscle mass. So I am treating my recovery as if I am 10 pounds heavier, because that means that I have 10 pounds more fat.  I am slowly being allowed to add things like fruits and vegetables back to my diet - so I expect to see a more healthy weight in short order.

At this point I am so happy to be healthy that I will gladly take this problem. I went from being told to get my affairs in order to a new lease on life. The whole world looks amazing through the lens of this experience. My mantra has always been "I get to run today, so make the most of it". That has a whole new meaning to me now.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: get back to where a was a few months ago mentally (physically I'm just going to stay where I am, because I'm fine, but mentally is a different story).



roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: Run a lot.  Trust the plan.  Prepare for my marathon debut in the fall.  It's gonna be a training summer, not much of a racing summer.
> 
> RE food snobs.  @SarahDisney is a pizza snob.  She thinks Chicago pizza is superior to NYC pizza.  This is why she is going to fly to Chicago in July to do this race with me.
> (disclaimer...the above statement is not endorsed by @SarahDisney but paid for by the roxymamaisatrollfund.)



A) NYC pizza is superior to all other pizza (same with bagels, btw)
B) I will have just gotten back from Disney and will have already missed a few days of work, so no dice. When you find a race that celebrates a food that is actually better in Chicago, maybe I'll think about coming out.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> Did you know that Texas is a state?


I'm pretty sure that Texans see Texas as its own country.


----------



## Keels

BuckeyeBama said:


> I'm pretty sure that Texans see Texas as its own country.



I mean, yeah ... some do.

I am not one of those.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Did you know that Texas is a state?


You know, I have only been through what I call "the hat" of Texas while driving across country and also to the Houston airport for a layover. I feel like I know someone who lives in Texas though.........


----------



## jennamfeo

Oh snap. @roxymama trying to start a pizza feud and I'm getting worked up over here.

Neapolitan Pizza is the best pizza on the planet. Specifically from Naples. DO NOT @ ME. I DON'T HAVE TIME TO DEBATE THIS.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> A) NYC pizza is superior to all other pizza (same with bagels, btw)
> B) I will have just gotten back from Disney and will have already missed a few days of work, so no dice. When you find a race that celebrates a food that is actually better in Chicago, maybe I'll think about coming out.





jennamfeo said:


> Oh snap. @roxymama trying to start a pizza feud and I'm getting worked up over here.
> 
> Neapolitan Pizza is the best pizza on the planet. Specifically from Naples. DO NOT @ ME. I DON'T HAVE TIME TO DEBATE THIS.



The Running Thread 2018 - come for running talk, STAY FOR THE HOT FOOD OPINIONS.


----------



## KSellers88

Keels said:


> RnR New Orleans is a fun race weekend ...



I am signed up for this one next year! I did it when they had their Global Running Day sale!


----------



## Keels

KSellers88 said:


> I am signed up for this one next year! I did it when they had their Global Running Day sale!



Yes!!! I'm about 70/30 on it at this point ... the date works out where I can make it the week I drive home from Florida after Marathon Weekend.


----------



## LSUlakes

kbenson13 said:


> Well... Houston is a great place to LIVE. Just not sure why you'd want to take vacation time to VISIT. I would use vacation time for NOLA in a heartbeat, of course. And one of the best breweries in the country is in LA (Parish Brewing).



As a native of Louisiana I will say this. Going to Bourbon street is not really worth it IMO. The crime is out of control lately. I think touring the city is great and it has a lot of cool history, but for night life I would cab/uber everywhere. Whatever you do, stay away from NOLA during Mardi Gras. If you must come, do so between November and February. Both Baton Rouge and NOLA are fun places during football season. Even during away games, there is just a little something extra in the air. The WWII museum is amazing and the food is great. It's not cajun food, but they do have good stuff. With the creole influence in NOLA any dish they call cajun has unwanted tomatoes in it. For good cajun food, head to Lafayette and surrounding towns. The best stuff is usually cooked in peoples homes.



Keels said:


> Ah yes. I've had to stop in Broussard many a time while driving to NOLA to pick up Ghost in the Machine.



A shipment recently made it to Baton Rouge again and I got a 4 pack. It is delicious! I had 2 last night.



Anyone who happens to find themselves in the Baton Rouge area and wants to try some unique food, I will personally cook a meal for you if given enough of a heads up. I also have a few places I would recommend to eat if time isn't on our side. My first choice being The Chimes!

@KSellers88 Ditch the RNR NOLA race and run the Louisiana Marathon or Half!


----------



## Princess KP

SarahDisney said:


> A) NYC pizza is superior to all other pizza (same with bagels, btw)



Will have to respectfully disagree...Montreal bagels are way better.


----------



## roxymama

I'm just being a brat. (which are excellent in Wisconsin, btw)

I actually believe that it goes in this order:
Southside Chicago thincrust > NYC pizza > Chicago deep dish
Many locals would agree.  

I've never been to Naples, so @jennamfeo when are you taking me????


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> I've never been to Naples, so @jennamfeo when are you taking me????


I can get you a solid Margharita pizza in Vegas if you make it out this way. But I won't take you to Naples until you do Dopey.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> As a native of Louisiana I will say this. Going to *Bourbon street is not really worth it IMO*. The crime is out of control lately. I think touring the city is great and it has a lot of cool history, but for night life I would cab/uber everywhere. Whatever you do, stay away from NOLA during Mardi Gras. If you must come, do so between November and February. Both Baton Rouge and NOLA are fun places during football season. Even during away games, there is just a little something extra in the air. The WWII museum is amazing and the food is great. It's not cajun food, but they do have good stuff. With the creole influence in NOLA any dish they call cajun has unwanted tomatoes in it. For good cajun food, head to Lafayette and surrounding towns. The best stuff is usually cooked in peoples homes.



For real. My heart breaks a little each time someone asks for recommendations on Bourbon Street. The closest I get is Erin Rose for a frozen Irish coffee and a Jameson grilled cheese from Killer Po'Boys. Other than that, I'm all about Garden District/Irish Channel and then Bywater/Marigny - plus, I like to walk or ride my bike places when I'm in town, so those areas make it so much easier to do so!


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> For real. My heart breaks a little each time someone asks for recommendations on Bourbon Street. The closest I get is Erin Rose for a frozen Irish coffee and a Jameson grilled cheese from Killer Po'Boys. Other than that, I'm all about Garden District/Irish Channel and then Bywater/Marigny - plus, I like to walk or ride my bike places when I'm in town, so those areas make it so much easier to do so!



I had a lot of fun on Bourbon back in the day when DW and I were dating. We would sit at the piano bar drinking hurricanes for hours. We closed the bar out more than once, grab a Lucky Dog and then head to Harris to meet her parent for some sunrise gambling. The worse hangovers of my life though. Sometime we would get beignets before heading home. I'll add our rehearsal "dinner" more of a cocktail part was on the second floor of Pat O'Briens which included a full selection of their signature drinks. We held the event on Thursday and the wedding was Saturday night, which allowed everyone a day to recover from the rehearsal. That was 9 years ago as we just made our 9 year anniversary this month.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I had a lot of fun on Bourbon back in the day when DW and I were dating. We would sit at the piano bar drinking hurricanes for hours. We closed the bar out more than once, grab a Lucky Dog and then head to Harris to meet her parent for some sunrise gambling. The worse hangovers of my life though. Sometime we would get beignets before heading home. I'll add our rehearsal "dinner" more of a cocktail part was on the second floor of Pat O'Briens which included a full selection of their signature drinks. We held the event on Thursday and the wedding was Saturday night, which allowed everyone a day to recover from the rehearsal. That was 9 years ago as we just made our 9 year anniversary this month.



I would punch a kitten for some good beignets right now.


----------



## KSellers88

Keels said:


> Yes!!! I'm about 70/30 on it at this point ... the date works out where I can make it the week I drive home from Florida after Marathon Weekend.



I love the RNR Races so I am excited to try it. Also excited to go to NOLA as we have never been even though we are only 5 hours away. I think it would be a great halfway stop for you and an informal DIS meetup possibly?? LOL.


----------



## Keels

KSellers88 said:


> I love the RNR Races so I am excited to try it. Also excited to go to NOLA as we have never been even though we are only 5 hours away. I think it would be a great halfway stop for you and an informal DIS meetup possibly?? LOL.



Now we're talking!!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

KSellers88 said:


> I love the RNR Races so I am excited to try it. Also excited to go to NOLA as we have never been even though we are only 5 hours away. I think it would be a great halfway stop for you and an informal DIS meetup possibly?? LOL.



For a daytime outing I may consider. I normally do not go past Kenner. Two reasons I go there, my inlaws live there, and MSY.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I'm just being a brat. (which are excellent in Wisconsin, btw)


Winner winner!


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I can get you a solid Margharita pizza in Vegas if you make it out this way. But I won't take you to Naples until you do Dopey.



grumble mumble


----------



## rteetz

I know pretty much nothing about BBQ. 

Wisconsin has great cheese, sausages, and beer. What else could I need?

As for Pizza I have never had New York pizza only Chicago and it was just okay, I agree with @Keels on the Pizza Lasagna thing.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: Get back to running. Get back to where I was. Start to be able to train for Dopey.

I had a physical therapy appointment yesterday and they let me run for 3 minutes but that's all. Actual return to running is probably at least another 2+ weeks off. Pool running and recumbent bike to try and maintain some level of fitness, and I'll throw the elliptical in when they let me, but ugh. I am so sad.


----------



## sourire

BuckeyeBama said:


> I went from being told to get my affairs in order to a new lease on life. The whole world looks amazing through the lens of this experience. My mantra has always been "I get to run today, so make the most of it". That has a whole new meaning to me now.


Welcome back, and so glad that you are doing okay @BuckeyeBama!! And, I love your mantra.


----------



## cavepig

ATTQOTD - Summer I love, but it's cool today and far from feeling summery.  Goal at the end is a marathon PR in Sept.




run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: Happy Summer! My summer plan is to build mileage because I will be signing up for my 1st marathon in <1 month!!
> (It feels like anything but summer here... high is 65F today which is crazy low for this time of year and so much rain! It will be back in the 90s next week though.)


So over the rain! Poor CWS but they are getting the games in at least.



run.minnie.miles said:


> As far as grocery stores go... where are my midwest people? Hy-Vee is the best!


 Yes Hyvee, I actually have one only a 1/2 mile away, I have been known to stop on a run to grab something 



BuckeyeBama said:


> Hey guys - been absent for a while. Had abdominal surgery (cancer scare) in late January/early February. I am finally past the surgery and have started running again. So this QOTD is very appropriate for me as I reassess my running goals for the year.
> 
> Essentially, my VO2 Max went from 51 to 38 from months of forced layoff from *all* exercise (seriously, I wasn't allowed to do anything but walk for months, and much of that was very slow). I started jogging again 4 weeks ago and have already improved my VO2 Max to 42, but man is it going to be hard to get back above 50. I have to put together a training plan to get there, and I haven't been this weak (as a runner) in my adult life. Really not sure what that will look like yet, but instead of taking the "stay healthy" approach during these months I am going to be pushing myself.
> 
> I would love to hear thoughts from others who have faced a similar hurdle. I don't have any races planned, but I really want/need to improve my VO2 Max.


 Welcome back! I have no advice but pixie dust your way to getting back to where you want.



tigger536 said:


> Nebraska (half)


Ha! The only reason anyone comes to Nebraska to run is for 50 states, not the most scenic! At least races are easy to get into here.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> I know pretty much nothing about BBQ.
> 
> Wisconsin has great cheese, sausages, and beer. What else could I need?
> 
> As for Pizza I have never had New York pizza only Chicago and it was just okay, I agree with @Keels on the Pizza Lasagna thing.



I'll give you the pizza lasagna thing.  But I have to clarify...

REAL CHICAGO PIZZA
Thin crust, big toppings, cut into tiny party squares the size of post its or cheezits.





vs whatever this is


----------



## Keels

My favorite pizza has goat cheese and thin-sliced potatoes on it.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

The best pizza (IMO) doesn't fit into any of those categories:


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD: 1. To keep my sanity in check during family visits. 2. Start my Dopey training. 3. Drop a few more pounds. I’m down 7 since March (slow progress), would like to make it 15 by Sept.

BBQ debate— I think the best is what you grew up with. I’m from middle Ga, partial to chopped pork with the sauce mixed in. Love all the barbecue from our years in NW Fla, Alabama, Texas (Rudy’s catered DH’s Air Force retirement), and now NC (other than the gross mustard based sauces). Just bring me out for supper, give me half a dozen sides to pick from and pass the napkins.


----------



## Keels

BuckeyeBama said:


> The best pizza (IMO) doesn't fit into any of those categories:



Is that Pizza Hut?


----------



## Sanchez

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is the first day of summer with fall starting 9/22. What are your running goals this summer?



Following a busy spring race schedule June, July and August are heavy training months. This is mostly due to the summer race schedule (very light due to heat) but also because I need to build a base for fall events. I am scheduled for two local sprint tris and perhaps a 5k or two but nothing major.

The fall goals:
1. Sub 20 minute 5k;
2. Kiawah Triathlon and Dam Tri (International distances)
3. Isle of Palms Connector 10k
4. Kiawah half in December


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> Is that Pizza Hut?


----------



## ZellyB

BuckeyeBama said:


> Hey guys - been absent for a while. Had abdominal surgery (cancer scare) in late January/early February. I am finally past the surgery and have started running again. So this QOTD is very appropriate for me as I reassess my running goals for the year.
> 
> Essentially, my VO2 Max went from 51 to 38 from months of forced layoff from *all* exercise (seriously, I wasn't allowed to do anything but walk for months, and much of that was very slow). I started jogging again 4 weeks ago and have already improved my VO2 Max to 42, but man is it going to be hard to get back above 50. I have to put together a training plan to get there, and I haven't been this weak (as a runner) in my adult life. Really not sure what that will look like yet, but instead of taking the "stay healthy" approach during these months I am going to be pushing myself.
> 
> I would love to hear thoughts from others who have faced a similar hurdle. I don't have any races planned, but I really want/need to improve my VO2 Max.



Welcome back.  I'm sorry to hear of your health scare, but so thankful that you are recovered and back to running.

I had extended time off following my breast cancer surgery and treatments.  My advice isn't very specific, but I just had to first accept that I had a long road to build myself back to where I had been and then be patient as my endurance climbed.  I just gave myself permission to take it very slowly and then laid out a schedule (because I love a good spreasheet) that very gradually increased my mileage and pace/intervals.  Even with the illness and extended time off, I was pleased with how quickly my endurance returned.  So basically, be kind to yourself and give yourself time.  You'll be surprised how quickly it will come back.


----------



## LSUlakes

cavepig said:


> Ha! The only reason anyone comes to Nebraska to run is for 50 states, not the most scenic! At least races are easy to get into here.



One of these days I want to make it to Nebraska for the CWS. I hear that even in years which LSU is not there, a decent amount of Tiger fans make the trip up to watch the games live anyway. Speaking of the CWS, did you see the Troll job that guy pulled yesterday. He was a Mississippi State fan and he told the reporter that his wifes boyfriend sold his prosthetic leg to buy him tickets. He continues with, now everyone is happy because I am here, and he and my wife get some alone time during the week. THEY PUT THAT ON TV LOLOLOLOL



BuckeyeBama said:


>



Pizza hut delivered on a rainy movie night is kinda legit. The bread sticks are good. I make a better pie at home, making my own thing crust dough, but its a decent amount of work and DD is becoming less interested in making it lately.


----------



## jennamfeo

And now is the time in the thread where I rank popular pizza establishments:
1. Domino's
2. Papa John's
3. Pizza Hut
4. Little Caesars
..
..
..
1000000. Papa Murphy's


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> And now is the time in the thread where I rank popular pizza establishments:
> 1. Domino's
> 2. Papa John's
> 3. Pizza Hut
> 4. Little Caesars
> ..
> ..
> ..
> 1000000. Papa Murphy's



Ill take Papa Murphys over Little Ceasars all day, everyday, and twice on Sunday. I'll take gas station pizza over that stuff!


----------



## TCB in FLA

Sanchez said:


> Following a busy spring race schedule June, July and August are heavy training months. This is mostly due to the summer race schedule (very light due to heat) but also because I need to build a base for fall events. I am scheduled for two local sprint tris and perhaps a 5k or two but nothing major.
> 
> The fall goals:
> 1. Sub 20 minute 5k;
> 2. Kiawah Triathlon and Dam Tri (International distances)
> 3. Isle of Palms Connector 10k
> 4. Kiawah half in December


I’m doing the Kiswah half as well. Had to defer last year due to being snowed in. Great deferral policy!


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> Ill take Papa Murphys over Little Ceasars all day, everyday, and twice on Sunday. I'll take gas station pizza over that stuff!


Pfffttttt. That $6 ExtraMostBestest Pepperoni pizza makes my stomach and my wallet happy.


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> Pfffttttt. That $6 ExtraMostBestest Pepperoni pizza makes my stomach and my wallet happy.



You can make that mac and cheese recipe I told you about, and then some baked chicken for probably $10 and be much better off! lol ok, so maybe a whole chicken pre cut up is almost $10 by itself, but still maybe $15 then.


----------



## SarahDisney

I've heard rumors that Papa John's is terrible.


----------



## Capang

jennamfeo said:


> And now is the time in the thread where I rank popular pizza establishments:
> 1. Domino's
> 2. Papa John's
> 3. Pizza Hut
> 4. Little Caesars
> ..
> ..
> ..
> 1000000. Papa Murphy's


I dont know much about good food or drink, but I do know pizza. Pizza Hut shouldn't be on that list...
Dominos is in the right place and Papa John's was awesome. 10 years ago.


----------



## Keels

There's a reason why Papa John's gives you garlic butter sauce for free ... it's because their crust is horriawful.


----------



## jennamfeo

Capang said:


> I dont know much about good food or drink, but I do know pizza. Pizza Hut shouldn't be on that list...
> Dominos is in the right place and Papa John's was awesome. 10 years ago.





Keels said:


> There's a reason why Papa John's gives you garlic butter sauce for free ... it's because their crust is horriawful.



This is why Domino's is #1. Their crust game is on point. Pizza Hut tried to copy it but failed. Papa John's goes between the two of those because they can do a good sauce/topping ratio usually. But yes, their crust is flavorless and that gross garlic sauce is well, gross.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Obviously not a "brand" of pizza... but how has no one mentioned the ultimate mashup? Taco Pizza!!


----------



## Keels

run.minnie.miles said:


> Obviously not a "brand" of pizza... but how has no one mentioned the ultimate mashup? Taco Pizza!!



AKA Flat Taco


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Keels said:


> AKA Flat Taco


Only better!

(My Italian mother, who also loves Mexican food, is vehemently against taco pizza btw. Sorry Ma.)


----------



## Keels

run.minnie.miles said:


> Only better!
> 
> (My Italian mother, who also loves Mexican food, is vehemently against taco pizza btw. Sorry Ma.)



I gotta side with your Mom ... I'm kinda against crossover foods. Stay in your own lane, you know?

Like - hot dogs are good. Fried pickles are good. There's no reason to stuff a hot dog in a pickle and then fry it, other than pure Idiocracy.


----------



## roxymama

BuckeyeBama said:


>






SarahDisney said:


> I've heard rumors that Papa John's is terrible.






Keels said:


> There's a reason why Papa John's gives you garlic butter sauce for free ... it's because their crust is horriawful.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

The food debates around here are almost as entertaining as the various schemes being cooked up for @rteetz during marathon weekend.  

ATTQOTD:  I suppose I have a multi phase goal, but ultimately, each phase points towards Marathon Weekend.

1.  Finish the 60 Miles for 60 Years virtual running challenge the San Francisco Giants are doing to celebrate their 60th anniversary in San Francisco.  I need to run 60 miles before the baseball All Star break.  

2.  Finish the virtual shorts summer racing series in August.  Although confession time, if an injury were to happen that took away my ability to run a 5K in July and August, I can feel like I earned the medals since I have made multiple 3.1+ mile runs in June.  

3.  Register for and settle on a training plan for marathon weekend.  My mind is battling between the Galloway plan or going for a @DopeyBadger custom plan which utilizes substantially longer runs of 5-6 hours for marathon training.  I feel like the only way I will now how to deal with running for that kind of time period will be to have actually dealt with it before the race comes.  And since I've paged him, I appreciate his thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Keels

Sleepless Knight said:


> 1. Finish the 60 Miles for 60 Years virtual running challenge the San Francisco Giants are doing to celebrate their 60th anniversary in San Francisco. I need to run 60 miles before the baseball All Star break.



You've got 24 days!


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I gotta side with your Mom ... I'm kinda against crossover foods. Stay in your own lane, you know?


Same! If a place has the word "fusion" in the title, I am more likely to not go there.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> You've got 24 days!


Last time I ran the numbers including no Sunday runs and accounting for 4 days next week when a work seminar may wreak havoc, I needed to hit 2.69 miles a day to reach 60.  So as long as I consistently get out there and do it, I should be fine.


----------



## Dis5150

Best pizza, hands down Round Table Pizza. I would get panda face paint for a large pepperoni Round Table Pizza!


----------



## Dis5150

Sleepless Knight said:


> Last time I ran the numbers including no Sunday runs and accounting for 4 days next week when a work seminar may wreak havoc, I needed to hit 2.69 miles a day to reach 60.  So as long as I consistently get out there and do it, I should be fine.



I really want to do that 60 for 60 but couldn’t make myself pull the trigger. I still have 2 marathons to pay for this year not to mention WDW marathon registration next month!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I used to love Papa Johns - they have changed and now I like them much less.
I used to hate Dominos - they are very good now. Tastes like a totally different product.

As for Pizza Hut - I love it, but I don't really consider it to be pizza. Much like Chicago deep dish or Sicilian pizza, Pizza Hut is too different for me to compare it with standard pizza. Lots of similarities, but lots of differences.

I hate pizzeria style NY pizza. Grease running down your arm, have to fold it over to eat it - yuck.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Dis5150 said:


> I really want to do that 60 for 60 but couldn’t make myself pull the trigger. I still have 2 marathons to pay for this year not to mention WDW marathon registration next month!


It's definitely getting me out there every day.  No more excuses.  Which is a good thing.


----------



## Keels

BuckeyeBama said:


> As for Pizza Hut - I love it, but I don't really consider it to be pizza.



I find this line of thinking very intriguing ... if it's not pizza, what do you consider it? Or does Pizza Hut's offerings just stand alone as a unique offering in an otherwise crowded genre of food? 

How do you feel about Digiorno?


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> How do you feel about Digiorno?


Whoever manages their twitter is a marketing genius.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Whoever manages their twitter is a marketing genius.



Cage Match between Digiorno and Totino's ...

[Spoiler Alert]

Pete Zaroll wins.


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> Whoever manages their twitter is a marketing genius.



I think Wendy’s has the GOAT twitter account of the food world. I had also enjoyed the Twitter comments from fast food joints when ihop went to ihob. Lol


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I think Wendy’s has the GOAT twitter account of the food world. I had also enjoyed the Twitter comments from fast food joints when ihop went to ihob. Lol



Nope. That's also Whataburger. And Moon-Pie.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> I find this line of thinking very intriguing ... if it's not pizza, what do you consider it? Or does Pizza Hut's offerings just stand alone as a unique offering in an otherwise crowded genre of food?
> 
> How do you feel about Digiorno?


I like Digiornio because it is convenient. We live in the middle of nowhere. 

Pizza Hut is "pizza", but it is too different from other pizzas for me to compare it. For me it would be like comparing donuts to cake.


----------



## JulieODC

@BuckeyeBama - so glad you are back and doing well. Sorry you had a scare!


----------



## cavepig

LSUlakes said:


> One of these days I want to make it to Nebraska for the CWS. I hear that even in years which LSU is not there, a decent amount of Tiger fans make the trip up to watch the games live anyway. Speaking of the CWS, did you see the Troll job that guy pulled yesterday. He was a Mississippi State fan and he told the reporter that his wifes boyfriend sold his prosthetic leg to buy him tickets. He continues with, now everyone is happy because I am here, and he and my wife get some alone time during the week. THEY PUT THAT ON TV LOLOLOLOL


Yes!  I so can't believe it was aired!  My marathon will finish at the  CWS Stadium, I've ran through it before, so at least that's exciting for the course!


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> I think Wendy’s has the GOAT twitter account of the food world. I had also enjoyed the Twitter comments from fast food joints when ihop went to ihob. Lol


"Can't wait to try a burger from the place that decided pancakes were too hard." - Wendy's
It was the best thing I had read on twitter in a long time.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> I've heard rumors that Papa John's is terrible.



Rumors are wrong. It’s not the best, but it’s not terrible.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sleepless Knight said:


> 3. Register for and settle on a training plan for marathon weekend. My mind is battling between the Galloway plan or going for a @DopeyBadger custom plan which utilizes substantially longer runs of 5-6 hours for marathon training. I feel like the only way I will now how to deal with running for that kind of time period will be to have actually dealt with it before the race comes. And since I've paged him, I appreciate his thoughts on the matter.



Well as you know my plans max out at 3 hrs (if using run/walk at MP + 2 min) whereas Galloway takes you out to the maximal distance (at a pace of MP + 2 min) so dependent on pace that could be 5, 6, 7 or 8 hours.  Honestly, thousands of runners have successfully used Galloway's plans to cross the finish line and at the same time I've had a few hundred plans (lots of multiple users) cross the finish line.  We do it differently, but get you to the same destination.  Now if one of your strong considerations is wanting to go the full distance in training, then that's definitely a push towards Galloway as it goes against one of my core philosophies (duration limit).  But I do feel that spreading the training load over the course of the entire week can yield a positive outcome on race day.  The testimonials I've gathered from similarly paced runners bears that out.  Of the 222 custom plans I've written, I've only had one person really dislike the training methodology.  Most others have found the training enjoyable and been quite pleased with the final result.


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> 3.  Register for and settle on a training plan for marathon weekend.  My mind is battling between the Galloway plan or going for a @DopeyBadger custom plan which utilizes substantially longer runs of 5-6 hours for marathon training.  I feel like the only way I will now how to deal with running for that kind of time period will be to have actually dealt with it before the race comes.  And since I've paged him, I appreciate his thoughts on the matter.



Your body is capable of doing far more than your mind thinks it can. When I finally had that click, it made running and approaching races far less stressful and intimidating. I can’t imagine running 5-6 hours in training runs. That would be a bigger barrier to me than the race itself. I heartily recommend you give @DopeyBadger a chance to set something up for you. Galloway is what you know, but you may be missing out on something that could work better for you.  Don’t let your fears and your mind hold you back!


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is the first day of summer with fall starting 9/22. What are your running goals this summer?


I decided to sign up for an August half marathon. I felt like that would help keep me motivated over the summer months and prepare me for marathon training which begins in September (GULP)!

I ran this half marathon back in 2015 while recovering from PF. There is only one hill, long but gradual, between miles 3-5. The course is fairly flat from miles 5-11 when you begin a downhill finish. All things considered, I think there is a good chance this could be a new PR for me. Either way, I should crush my 2015 time!


----------



## CDKG

Keels said:


> My favorite pizza has goat cheese and thin-sliced potatoes on it.


Potato pizza is my favorite!!! I first tried it in Sienna, Italy. There is a local pizza place that makes one called the Corson Classic (sliced yukon spuds, gorgonzola cheese and sweet white onions). It is amazing!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Happy summer to all!
My running goals are:

Increase from 3x/week run to 4x/week run+musculation, no matter where I am
Get ready to break that 2h Half at the end of September if weather and conditions allow it
Train DD for her 2nd 5k
Have fun running in general


----------



## Keels

CDKG said:


> Potato pizza is my favorite!!! I first tried it in Sienna, Italy. There is a local pizza place that makes one called the Corson Classic (sliced yukon spuds, gorgonzola cheese and sweet white onions). It is amazing!



Con Potate is my favorite! Potatoes, cheese and rosemary!!! SOOOOOOOO GOOD.


----------



## CDKG

As for frozen pizza, I love Trader Joe's (or...Trader Giotto's) imported Italian frozen pizzas. The margherita and organic roasted vegetable are both great!


----------



## TCB in FLA

Can we all agree that cauliflower crust is the worst?! What sadistic jerk decided that was a good substitute for pizza crust to save some calories.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

TCB in FLA said:


> Can we all agree that cauliflower crust is the worst?! What sadistic jerk decided that was a good substitute for pizza crust to save some calories.


People that think gluten is evil.


----------



## Dis5150

Totino's Pepperoni Party pizza is the best frozen pizza! Cheap and I get a whole pizza to myself! But is has to be the Party pizza with the diced pepperoni, not the regular with the sliced pepperoni.


----------



## FFigawi

Don't use someone else's bib at the London marathon. You could end up in jail, if you've done other dumb things too. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-london-44564612


----------



## cavepig

FFigawi said:


> Don't use someone else's bib at the London marathon. You could end up in jail, if you've done other dumb things too.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-london-44564612


 I've followed that since it happened. It always baffles me what people will do.  Have people ever been jailed in the US for bib stealing, I wonder?


----------



## Dis5150

TFW - You look down and see that you have two different shoes on. At work. After you have been here 1.5 hours. Glad it's Friday y'all!


----------



## jennamfeo

TCB in FLA said:


> Can we all agree that cauliflower crust is the worst?! What sadistic jerk decided that was a good substitute for pizza crust to save some calories.


That meme that is like “if cauliflower can somehow be pizza, then you, my friend, can do anything!” is the dumbest thing ever. Because cauliflower can be a lot of things but pizza crust isn’t one of them.


----------



## flav

Dis_Yoda said:


> People that think gluten is evil.


Even people for whom gluten is evil do not necessarily like cauliflower crust for a pizza...


----------



## PrincessV

<Mommy Dearest "No wire hangers" voice>NO CHAIN PIZZA!!!!!!!!!!</Mommy Dearest "No wire hangers" voice>

My kid adores Hungry Howie's, so I suffer through it. But I only ever want pizza from a local place run by Buffalonian ex-pats that makes the bombest pizza ever, short of my own.


----------



## roxymama

PrincessV said:


> <Mommy Dearest "No wire hangers" voice>NO CHAIN PIZZA!!!!!!!!!!</Mommy Dearest "No wire hangers" voice>
> 
> My kid adores Hungry Howie's, so I suffer through it. But I only ever want pizza from a local place run by Buffalonian ex-pats that makes the bombest pizza ever, short of my own.



My kiddo turns her nose up at a lot of really good pizza delivery, but will eat half of a bowling alley pizza at any of her friends birthday partys.  Shrugs


----------



## Keels

TCB in FLA said:


> Can we all agree that cauliflower crust is the worst?! What sadistic jerk decided that was a good substitute for pizza crust to save some calories.



Probs the same fascist that decided that squash and zucchini are acceptable pasta substitutes.


----------



## Dis5150

Keels said:


> Probs the same fascist that decided that squash and zucchini are acceptable pasta substitutes.



#PREACH!!


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> Probs the same fascist that decided that squash and zucchini are acceptable pasta substitutes.



I do not consider them a substitute for pasta, but I love me some Zoodles.  With loads of butter and parm cheese of course.


----------



## TheHamm

Greetings from the land of mediocre chain pizza, I have some opinions on this topic.  They differ greatly from DH's preference for the above mentioned slice resulting in a river of scalding grease to your elbow.  Yet we end up stopping for a slice before we get to his mom's every time because he misses it so.
Domino's world headquarters basically across the street from my office.  We organized a group field trip to investigate their corporate cafeteria and were disappointed pizza was not abundantly available and free.  Domino's is delicious when free at the end of a race, which happens more frequently than would may imagine.  We name our arena after the worst pizza that is loved by high school and college students willing to eat soggy cardboard for $5.  This was the first non-homemade pizza I ever had because my mom was not going to pay for pizza, and it was not a good introduction.  The smell of Jet's makes me want to vomit.  Hungry Howies is only ok with garlic butter crust AND when free.  Our square pizza baked in a cast iron pan is amazing and I have not found anything like it.  Our local chain, Cottage Inn is staffed with people who will give my kids extra pepperoni on the side for which I will continue to love them.  But Pizza House.  I love you Pizza House.  I love that you tolerate drunk college students, that you will deliver this mom who is homebound with sick kids a 6 pack of oberon with that pizza and salad.  I love you.
In the category of 'frozen pizza' I would vote for the terrible rectangle served in elementary school solely for nostalgia, but I would purchase 'Home Run Inn' out of nostalgia for my time working outside of Chicago.  

I'm on board with Zoodles, often cutting the spaghetti in an effort to get my kids eat something not carb or dairy based.


----------



## jennamfeo

TheHamm said:


> often cutting the spaghetti in an effort to get my kids eat something not carb


I can get on board with this. I make cauliflower fried rice about once a week just to make sure my kid is getting a good portion of vegetables at lease once a week. Haha. Dang kids.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

After all of the pizza talk, I am inspired to try Dominos. I haven't had it since college.

For you Dominos Fans... (@jennamfeo) Do you order the regular crust? Teach me your Domino-loving ways.


----------



## SarahDisney

I love Zoodles (and am strangely intrigued by their potato counterpart, poodles), but agree that they are not a pasta substitute. But I also rarely eat pasta.


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> My kiddo turns her nose up at a lot of really good pizza delivery, but will eat half of a bowling alley pizza at any of her friends birthday partys.  Shrugs


We took Bay to Chuck E. Cheese once during a lunch special that had all you can eat pizza. Their pizza is not anything to write home about, but if you say all you can eat pizza, then challenge accepted. I think I capped out at about 12 slices.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> After all of the pizza talk, I am inspired to try Dominos. I haven't had it since college.
> 
> For you Dominos Fans... (@jennamfeo) Do you order the regular crust? Teach me your Domino-loving ways.


Hand-tossed alllllllll day!


----------



## FFigawi

TheHamm said:


> Greetings from the land of mediocre chain pizza, I have some opinions on this topic.  They differ greatly from DH's preference for the above mentioned slice resulting in a river of scalding grease to your elbow.  Yet we end up stopping for a slice before we get to his mom's every time because he misses it so.
> Domino's world headquarters basically across the street from my office.  We organized a group field trip to investigate their corporate cafeteria and were disappointed pizza was not abundantly available and free.  Domino's is delicious when free at the end of a race, which happens more frequently than would may imagine.  We name our arena after the worst pizza that is loved by high school and college students willing to eat soggy cardboard for $5.  This was the first non-homemade pizza I ever had because my mom was not going to pay for pizza, and it was not a good introduction.  The smell of Jet's makes me want to vomit.  Hungry Howies is only ok with garlic butter crust AND when free.  Our square pizza baked in a cast iron pan is amazing and I have not found anything like it.  Our local chain, Cottage Inn is staffed with people who will give my kids extra pepperoni on the side for which I will continue to love them.  But Pizza House.  I love you Pizza House.  I love that you tolerate drunk college students, that you will deliver this mom who is homebound with sick kids a 6 pack of oberon with that pizza and salad.  I love you.
> In the category of 'frozen pizza' I would vote for the terrible rectangle served in elementary school solely for nostalgia, but I would purchase 'Home Run Inn' out of nostalgia for my time working outside of Chicago.



Cottage Inn >> Pizza House


----------



## Disney at Heart

Papa John’s was built, opened for business and closed within a year in my small town. I think that speaks volumes.

I carry water when training if it’s hot and humid, but usually not for races with water stops. BUT I did carry some Gatorade on ice (waters it down and starts the race cold) in my hand held Amphipod during my 10K a couple of weeks ago in the Florida sun and used some water stops too! 

Y’all are hilarious. I haven’t even heard of many of the BBQ places, grocery stores, and types of pizza some of you talk about, but I say definitively let pasta be pasta, let vegetables be be vegetables, let pizza be pizza, let tacos be tacos and so on. Instead of ruining the taste to save a few calories, just eat a variety and in moderation! Now, I think I’ll go get a bowl of ice cream!


----------



## TheHamm

FFigawi said:


> Cottage Inn >> Pizza House



I agree they do have better pizza, but no beer delivery. We even had our wedding rehearsal dinner at Cottage Inn!


----------



## michigandergirl

tigger536 said:


> By the end of the year, assuming all goes well I will have Virginia (half), Michigan (full), and New York (half) also. And also SC full. Its a long term goal for me too. I want to have fun at the ones I chose, and pick good ones and make a weekend out of it.



Which Michigan race are you doing? Running a race in all 50 states is on my bucket list as well, but I've got a lot of work to do with only 3 states!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

TheHamm said:


> ...but no beer delivery...



I live in the wrong state.


----------



## tigger536

michigandergirl said:


> Which Michigan race are you doing? Running a race in all 50 states is on my bucket list as well, but I've got a lot of work to do with only 3 states!



Detroit Free Press Marathon


----------



## michigandergirl

As far as frozen pizza goes, I prefer Freschetta, there's something about the crust that I just love. I don't like any of the chains, but will break down and buy it for the kids sometimes. The best pizza here in West Michigan hands down is Vitales!!!


----------



## michigandergirl

tigger536 said:


> Detroit Free Press Marathon



If you like beer, there's lots of it being handed out in the neighborhoods in the later miles.


----------



## tigger536

michigandergirl said:


> If you like beer, there's lots of it being handed out in the neighborhoods in the later miles.



Awesome! 

Also, if I like beer


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DopeyBadger said:


> Well as you know my plans max out at 3 hrs (if using run/walk at MP + 2 min) whereas Galloway takes you out to the maximal distance (at a pace of MP + 2 min) so dependent on pace that could be 5, 6, 7 or 8 hours.  Honestly, thousands of runners have successfully used Galloway's plans to cross the finish line and at the same time I've had a few hundred plans (lots of multiple users) cross the finish line.  We do it differently, but get you to the same destination.  Now if one of your strong considerations is wanting to go the full distance in training, then that's definitely a push towards Galloway as it goes against one of my core philosophies (duration limit).  But I do feel that spreading the training load over the course of the entire week can yield a positive outcome on race day.  The testimonials I've gathered from similarly paced runners bears that out.  Of the 222 custom plans I've written, I've only had one person really dislike the training methodology.  Most others have found the training enjoyable and been quite pleased with the final result.


I really appreciate you always taking the time to answer questions and such.  Honestly, I don't particularly like the idea of 5-6 hour training runs.  In some ways, that idea has held me back from the marathon for a long time.  

My reasoning for believing that I need 5-6 hour runs:

1.  Fuel.  I can run a half with no in race fuel.  I do not like to do this, nor do I recommend it.  Sometimes I forget to take fuel during a race or in training.  For a half, this is not disastrous.  But the full is a very different matter.  

2.  Bathroom breaks.  Nobody likes to take these during a race.  I've learned from the wrong kind of experience that it's not the end of the world.  But again my longest run is a half.  I know what to do to hopefully avoid it during a half, but will that translate to a full?  

3.  Physical impact of 6+ hours running.  From what I've read my understanding is that mile 20 on is where the half gets interesting.  Where it can start to really play with your mind.  Maybe it's just my fear, but part of me feels like in order to know how to deal with the physical test that will come with this, I must have dealt with it in training.  

Reasons for a customized plan designed by you:

1.  Real feedback on what's going right and what isn't going right.  Ability to safely adjust training during a period when a max run of 1 hour is a huge sacrifice considering 6-7 days of work a week with long hours to boot.  

2.  A concern that the Galloway plan calling for intense finishes to the running week will make it difficult to recover and risk over training heading into marathon weekend.  

3.  I've learned so much from the Galloway plan.  In fact it's the very reason why I'm still at this.  But that doesn't mean that I can't learn more and possibly find a way that works better for me.  



camaker said:


> Your body is capable of doing far more than your mind thinks it can. When I finally had that click, it made running and approaching races far less stressful and intimidating. I can’t imagine running 5-6 hours in training runs. That would be a bigger barrier to me than the race itself. I heartily recommend you give @DopeyBadger a chance to set something up for you. Galloway is what you know, but you may be missing out on something that could work better for you.  Don’t let your fears and your mind hold you back!


I really appreciate this.  While I do not relish even the thought of 5-6 hour runs regularly, based on my most recent fastest time of 3:06 in a half, I have to operate under the assumption that I'm looking at 6+ hours to finish the full.  My January attempt to increase my speed ended in runners knee.  Time off and resuming training previous speeds proved enough to finish all 3 Dark Sides races.  This time around, I'm hoping to address the issues that caused the runners knee before it causes a problem.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

I need to catch up on race results: 
@LSUlakes 
Star Wars runDisney:
SWDS 10k Mr.  1:06:07
SWDS 1/2 Mr.  2:15:15

SWDS 1/2 Mrs.  3:28:09  Ring the PR bell!

Corning Glassfest 8k Mr.  45:58    I really enjoyed this race, and would do it again in a heartbeat.  If Corning organizes all their races this well, I see their half (at least) in the future.  Technically a PR, as I've never run this exact distance before.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

This one gets its own post:

6/9/18  Run Like an Animal 5k  Mr.  23:10* (2.5 miles) Is that asterisk large enough?  I did NOT PR this race.  There were significant on-course direction issues, which led to 3 different distances being run.  Most of us ran 2.5 miles, myself included.  The course included a loop we were to run twice in a residential neighborhood.  Unfortunately, many runners went down the wrong street during their 2nd trip through the loop.

To their credit:  the race organizers quickly recognized the error, and requested anybody who had a tracking device that showed fewer than 5k to please inform timing and scoring.  Overall monetary prizes for 1-2-3 were suspended pending review the following week.  Age group awards were given out day-of the race.  And- they announced (twice, so they made sure you heard it) that everyone who ran would be given free entry into the 2019 race, as a gesture of apology.  There are some races in the area who had some "troubles" with cancellations/weather in 2018 (I'm looking at you- Hershey 10k).  I made sure to tell them before I left that I thought their offer was more than fair, to me.

Post race food:  Rita's Italian Ice (mango and watermelon).  Bagels, bananas, and lots of yummy treats.  You see- the race started, ended, and was sponsored by a local cookie company.  They had tons of their product, as well as product from their Japanese parent company.

Post race door prizes:  They had around 50 door prizes for just under 200 runners.  You had to be present to win.  Some did win twice; one woman won THREE times!  I won a bag containing about 5 pounds of the company's products.  Prizes included:  MLB tickets, HersheyPark tickets, Zoo America tickets, $100 from the local running store, $150 from a really nice restaurant downtown, and a DeWalt cordless power drill!  I'd do this race again for the door prizes and snacks alone!


----------



## CDKG

Since the pizza topic continues (and why shouldn't it? Pizza is amazing!) What is everyone's favorite pizza (or "flatbread") at WDW?

I've heard a lot of people rave about the in-room pizza. But, I just can't imagine it compares to TS pizza at WDW! I enjoy Mama Melrose and Wofgang Puck Express. Who else offers yummy pizza pie?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

CDKG said:


> Since the pizza topic continues (and why shouldn't it? Pizza is amazing!) What is everyone's favorite pizza (or "flatbread") at WDW?
> 
> I've heard a lot of people rave about the in-room pizza. But, I just can't imagine it compares to TS pizza at WDW! I enjoy Mama Melrose and Wofgang Puck Express. Who else offers yummy pizza pie?


Blaze at DS! I love it (and the similar Pizza Press near DLR).


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is the first day of summer with fall starting 9/22. What are your running goals this summer?



Continue my efforts to get back into running shape.  Slow and steady.



BuckeyeBama said:


> Hey guys - been absent for a while. Had abdominal surgery (cancer scare) in late January/early February. I am finally past the surgery and have started running again. So this QOTD is very appropriate for me as I reassess my running goals for the year.
> 
> Essentially, my VO2 Max went from 51 to 38 from months of forced layoff from *all* exercise (seriously, I wasn't allowed to do anything but walk for months, and much of that was very slow). I started jogging again 4 weeks ago and have already improved my VO2 Max to 42, but man is it going to be hard to get back above 50. I have to put together a training plan to get there, and I haven't been this weak (as a runner) in my adult life. Really not sure what that will look like yet, but instead of taking the "stay healthy" approach during these months I am going to be pushing myself.
> 
> I would love to hear thoughts from others who have faced a similar hurdle. I don't have any races planned, but I really want/need to improve my VO2 Max.



From mid-October of last year to mid-March this year (so, over a five-month period), I had surgery, I changed jobs such that I had to leave earlier in the morning, and then, right as I was getting to the end of surgery recovery, I broke my wrist (snowboarding).  Even though I could have returned to running a couple weeks after the wrist injury (towards the end of January), by that time, I was no longer in the habit of running every day, and I didn't really feel like running in a cast, so I continued my errant ways.  Anyway, my VO2 Max went from 56 to 45 during that time, so I understand your position.

I basically just started back at square one in mid-March with a simple goal of consistently running 3-4 times per week and very slowly ramping up the mileage (started in the 2-3 mile range).  For the first two months, I only ran at easy paces and increased up to a max of 5 miles on the runs.  For the last month, I have started adding some short tempo and speed workouts once a week (at conservative paces) while still increasing my "long" run (currently at 6 miles).  I am still not in great running shape, but I'm slowly working my way back and, most importantly, staying injury-free.  My VO2 Max has only risen from 45 to 48, but at least it's moving in the right direction.


----------



## opusone

Seems like the BBQ discussion has died down a bit, so it's my turn to stir the pot.  I grew up in Texas and spent much of my life there through age 26, so I definitely started life with the Texas-BBQ-is-the-way-to-go mentality.  That being said, I have lived and visited (on a long-term basis) many places throughout the U.S., and I have come to respect other BBQ as well.  The bottom line is that you can find really good and really bad BBQ in every place you visit: yes, even in Texas.  I have even come to appreciate some of the sauces (although I'm not one to smother anything in a sauce).

My favorites are still sliced brisket and dry rubbed ribs.  In fact, my first order at any new BBQ joint is sliced brisket because I think you can tell a lot about a BBQ place by their brisket.  Unfortunately, I have lived up North way too long, and although there are a few respectable BBQ places in the Chicago area, I mostly just use my own smoker for BBQ here.  I have been working on making the perfect brisket, and after trying for over 10 years, I still haven't made it, but that won't stop me from trying for another 10 years.

ETA: I just realized there was not one running-related thing in this post, so... "I run so I can eat more BBQ."


----------



## DopeyBadger

@Sleepless Knight, I can see where you're coming from.  Let me address your concerns as best I can.



Sleepless Knight said:


> 1. Fuel. I can run a half with no in race fuel. I do not like to do this, nor do I recommend it. Sometimes I forget to take fuel during a race or in training. For a half, this is not disastrous. But the full is a very different matter.



Agreed.  A full is absolutely different than a half marathon when considering fuel.  It's entirely possible to finish a HM without taking in fuel.  But finishing a marathon without fuel is significantly more difficult.  I'll spare the math, but if a normal person with a normal metabolic efficiency where to run a marathon, they'd run out of glycogen in the body at about mile 16-19.  If the person were to run slower, then that value could be extended outwards.  If faster, then it would come sooner.  Assumptions are being made with that calculation, but it goes to show how a HM could be done without fuel but a marathon is a different matter.

Now, the point would be asked then, could you practice fueling for a marathon in training without having to do 5-6 hour runs?  Yes, you can.  In my training programs I assign no fuel to be consumed on runs less than 90 min (electrolytes are acceptable).  For all training runs longer than 90 min, nutrition/fuel practice is required.  Unless someone is highly trained and looking to squeeze that last bit of juice then we'd play around with glycogen depletion training.  But I don't pull that tool from the toolbox unless I have to.  During those runs of longer than 90 min is when you find what works best for you.  Do you like chews, gels, drinks, etc.?  Do you like flavors or brands?  How much water do you need to consume for things to appropriately digest?  All these things can be accomplished during training runs that occur between 90-180 min.

The one thing you can't do on a training run limited to 180 min is test how your body will respond to fuel in the very late stages of a race.  And that's a completely valid point.  As most people find, as the race goes longer and longer the body becomes less and less tolerant to actually absorbing whatever you throw at it.  The best thing to do is to load up on a decent amount of carbs in the early stages of the race when the body is more tolerant.  That includes taking a bolus dose of carbs about 15 min prior to the start since this is like a "free time" where the body isn't focused on racing quite yet.  Then load up on carbs early and often (with a plan in mind) as to continue to push back that glycogen depletion wall.  The maximal per hour carb consumption limit is 90 g.  If one were to consume 90g per hour, then a 250 pound male marathoner (just as an example and not to be a guess about you) running around a 6 hour marathon would consume around 560g carbs which by the average calculation would last a person ~37 miles (assuming they had the fitness to run a marathon around 6 hours).  Far more than the 26.2 needed to go the distance.  Although I don't recommend aiming for 90g since it's quite close to the tolerable limit.  But just as an example.

So yes, limiting a run to 180 min in training could be a concern for the purpose of practicing late stage fuel consumption.



Sleepless Knight said:


> 2. Bathroom breaks. Nobody likes to take these during a race. I've learned from the wrong kind of experience that it's not the end of the world. But again my longest run is a half. I know what to do to hopefully avoid it during a half, but will that translate to a full?



I can see this.  I've typically found that consumption of water and pace will be a determining factor for whether one needs to use the bathroom.  Generally that urge to go happens during the early stages of the race and not as often during the late stages (usually a tad more dehydrated in the late stages).  For me, I practice this on a daily basis.  I aim not to take in any liquids within 120 min of starting a run.  I've done this thousands of times now and only a mere handful as it ever caused me an issue where I had the urge to go mid-run.  So my suggestion is to practice on a daily basis the timing of liquid consumption pre-run and see if you get the urge.

But at the end of the day, even in the most planned outcomes, when you have to go you have to go.  And there really isn't any amount of practicing that's going to change that.  So if you find you train multiple 5-6 hour training runs and never have to use the bathroom, but on race day it happens.  There's not much else to say except, time to go.



Sleepless Knight said:


> 3. Physical impact of 6+ hours running. From what I've read my understanding is that mile 20 on is where the half gets interesting. Where it can start to really play with your mind. Maybe it's just my fear, but part of me feels like in order to know how to deal with the physical test that will come with this, I must have dealt with it in training.



Also valid.  It is completely true that the point in the race that is usually the crux for most runners occurs around mile 18-20.  It's true of those who do 11 mile max LRs and true for those who do 23 mile max LRs. Since the LR is going to be much slower than the actual race day pace (if following either Galloway or my plan correctly), then you won't really be simulating that true feeling that comes at mile 20.  But we can get close to simulating it.

Galloway gets there by providing a single day stimulus up to that 24, 25, or 26 mile max run.  I provide that stimulus by not allowing you to be "fresh" entering the LR.  Instead of the super LR, you instead do two runs consecutively that carries some fatigue from one day to the next.  The idea is that allowing the body some rest between these bouts of exercise mitigates the risk of a super LR but yields a similar training stimulus both physically and mentally.  And that's an important consideration with my plans.  While I might not do a 24, 25, or 26 mile LR, it by no means means my plans are easier than Galloway's.  The plans I write are tough at the end of them, but the payoff can be big and it's my goal to get you to the starting line as healthy as I can.  There's risk in consecutive LRs and there's risk in a super LR.  Neither is the right way, just two different ways to garner the same adaptation response in the body to yield the necessary tools to finish the race.

One thing I offer is to consider my consecutive training runs not as they appear.  On the schedule it might say 7 LR + 11 LR on the weekend.  That 11 LR isn't like training for miles 0-11 of the marathon.  Because of the fatigue from the 7 mile LR the day prior, it's more like training for miles 14-26.  Is it a perfect simulation?  Most definitely not.  The end of the marathon is super tough.  It generally takes me 2 weeks to recover from the race and another 2-4 weeks before I feel normal again.  That's not true of a single training run that I do.  By the time that 2.5 hr training run comes on Sunday (granted at MP + 9% so it's slower), I'm ready for another 1.5-2 hr training run on Tuesday.  I'm able to stack multiple quality workouts close to each other because I don't require a massive recovery period.  But as soon as I cross that threshold and go to my marathon pace and distance of 26.2 miles, then suddenly I'm taking as much as 4-6 weeks to fully recover and be normal again.  So that's 2 days vs 4-6 weeks.  A significant amount of damage occurs during a marathon.  Dependent on how close you race to your maximal capability makes that recovery period longer and longer.

But at the end of the day, I won't be able to squash that fear for you.  Only you can take that leap of faith that says "yes, a 3 hr run/walk max LR can lead to a successful marathon day".  But just remember that the LR is merely a single piece in the entire puzzle.  It gets a lot of buzz, but no one run defines the training cycle.  It's the cumulative effect of all the training put together that leads to a successful day.  I've had races where I missed or had to cut short the final LR.  I never hit the maximal distance.  And yet on race day, I usually do as good as I expected.  And that's because of all the other 99% of training runs, not simply the one longest one.



Sleepless Knight said:


> 1. Real feedback on what's going right and what isn't going right. Ability to safely adjust training during a period when a max run of 1 hour is a huge sacrifice considering 6-7 days of work a week with long hours to boot.



Valid.  My goal is to make the training plan fit around your life.  Not make you fit your life around the training plan.  You tell me what you can do.  I tell you what to do with that time.  But I'm always honest in what I believe the outcome will be.  So someone could come to me and say I want to run a BQ but I can only train one day per week (an admittedly extreme example) and I'll simply say that it's going to be a really tough endeavor.

And I'm also here every step of the way.  Something comes up and almost always in less than 24 hrs I'll tell you how to adjust the plan.  I'll look at what I wrote, assess your situation, and then offer a suggested change.  I'm always looking to maximize your performance on race day as best I can and that includes making multiple alterations along the way if necessary.



Sleepless Knight said:


> 2. A concern that the Galloway plan calling for intense finishes to the running week will make it difficult to recover and risk over training heading into marathon weekend.



Valid.  While Galloway's plan will require some serious recovery from the longest run which pushes out the next quality workouts, my plans generally stack them much closer together.  But the key difference is that my plans typically don't allow you to fully recover during the training.  They keep a low/medium hum of fatigue throughout.  The goal for me is to progressively build that fatigue slowly so much so that you barely notice it's building.  But ask others what that true taper feels like.  Come race day you're going to feel like you've never felt before and realize just what that low/medium hum felt like throughout training.



Sleepless Knight said:


> 3. I've learned so much from the Galloway plan. In fact it's the very reason why I'm still at this. But that doesn't mean that I can't learn more and possibly find a way that works better for me.



Just like you, I continue to read.  I can not become complacent that I know everything there is to writing training plans.  I don't and never will.  And that means that plans I wrote 12 months ago look completely different than they do now.  I'm always adapting my training techniques based on the individual responses I get from the different people.  Some people respond differently to different stimuli.  Some people handle more or less training better.  Always trying to get a good read on the users so I can better figure out their puzzles.  So while I know a lot, I can absolutely keep learning and I think that's true of pretty much everyone.

Galloway's no different.  I was listening to a podcast with him a few months ago.  They combed their dataset and came to some new conclusions.  He then rolled out those conclusions among his users to try and hone in his technique even several decades old now.



Sleepless Knight said:


> I really appreciate this. While I do not relish even the thought of 5-6 hour runs regularly, based on my most recent fastest time of 3:06 in a half, I have to operate under the assumption that I'm looking at 6+ hours to finish the full. My January attempt to increase my speed ended in runners knee. Time off and resuming training previous speeds proved enough to finish all 3 Dark Sides races. This time around, I'm hoping to address the issues that caused the runners knee before it causes a problem.



The speed thing is a matter of how it went about being accomplished.  Lots of different ways to attack it and I wouldn't be ready to toss in the towel on improving speed quite yet.  Lots of tools in the toolbox to try and solve this one.  Another one of my core philosophies is balance in training.  It may simply be that you upset the balance in training and this led to some issues you were seeing.


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> I really appreciate you always taking the time to answer questions and such.  Honestly, I don't particularly like the idea of 5-6 hour training runs.  In some ways, that idea has held me back from the marathon for a long time.
> 
> My reasoning for believing that I need 5-6 hour runs:
> 
> 1.  Fuel.  I can run a half with no in race fuel.  I do not like to do this, nor do I recommend it.  Sometimes I forget to take fuel during a race or in training.  For a half, this is not disastrous.  But the full is a very different matter.
> 
> 2.  Bathroom breaks.  Nobody likes to take these during a race.  I've learned from the wrong kind of experience that it's not the end of the world.  But again my longest run is a half.  I know what to do to hopefully avoid it during a half, but will that translate to a full?
> 
> 3.  Physical impact of 6+ hours running.  From what I've read my understanding is that mile 20 on is where the half gets interesting.  Where it can start to really play with your mind.  Maybe it's just my fear, but part of me feels like in order to know how to deal with the physical test that will come with this, I must have dealt with it in training.


Caveat: I've not tried @DopeyBadger's plans, so I can't compare in any way. Nor have I used Galloway's. I make my own, I don't go as high in mileage as Galloway, and I am a 6+ hour marathoner, so I can share my personal experience with the items you mention.

1. Yes... training runs showed me that what I tolerate, and what is helpful, especially in late miles. 

2. Less critical for me - the beauty of WDW is restrooms everywhere, so I never worried about needing one and not having one. But learning how to get it done quickly (read: getting sweaty capris back up without taking 10 minutes) in training was helpful!

3. This, for sure. For me, there's a period of intense physical discomfort that comes along around mile 17-18ish; if I push through it, I feel better on the other side. Having done that in training, I knew on race day I'd get through it.

The biggest thing training runs of 5+ hours do for me is eliminate the not knowing what it will be like in and on my body. Because I really need to not add that in to the constant mental alertness that comes with navigating a crowded, sensory-stimulating race course. I've finished all 3 marathons mentally exhausted, but physically feeling like I could go another 5 miles. And TBH, I really _enjoy_ those super long training runs! BUT I'm not chasing times or PRs, which I'm sure makes a difference.



CDKG said:


> Since the pizza topic continues (and why shouldn't it? Pizza is amazing!) What is everyone's favorite pizza (or "flatbread") at WDW?


Via Napoli, Capricciosa! The margherita pizza at Wolfgang Puck Express at Disney Springs is a close 2nd.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Back to the pizza debate. I just received a voucher for two $5 code for online Papa Murphy orders as part of a class action settlement, yet our PapaMurphys closed a few years back. Send me a PM if you can use them.


----------



## roxymama

Sleepless Knight said:


> I really appreciate you always taking the time to answer questions and such.  Honestly, I don't particularly like the idea of 5-6 hour training runs.  In some ways, that idea has held me back from the marathon for a long time.
> 
> My reasoning for believing that I need 5-6 hour runs:
> 
> 1.  Fuel.  I can run a half with no in race fuel.  I do not like to do this, nor do I recommend it.  Sometimes I forget to take fuel during a race or in training.  For a half, this is not disastrous.  But the full is a very different matter.
> 
> 2.  Bathroom breaks.  Nobody likes to take these during a race.  I've learned from the wrong kind of experience that it's not the end of the world.  But again my longest run is a half.  I know what to do to hopefully avoid it during a half, but will that translate to a full?
> 
> 3.  Physical impact of 6+ hours running.  From what I've read my understanding is that mile 20 on is where the half gets interesting.  Where it can start to really play with your mind.  Maybe it's just my fear, but part of me feels like in order to know how to deal with the physical test that will come with this, I must have dealt with it in training.
> 
> Reasons for a customized plan designed by you:
> 
> 1.  Real feedback on what's going right and what isn't going right.  Ability to safely adjust training during a period when a max run of 1 hour is a huge sacrifice considering 6-7 days of work a week with long hours to boot.
> 
> 2.  A concern that the Galloway plan calling for intense finishes to the running week will make it difficult to recover and risk over training heading into marathon weekend.
> 
> 3.  I've learned so much from the Galloway plan.  In fact it's the very reason why I'm still at this.  But that doesn't mean that I can't learn more and possibly find a way that works better for me.
> 
> I really appreciate this.  While I do not relish even the thought of 5-6 hour runs regularly, based on my most recent fastest time of 3:06 in a half, I have to operate under the assumption that I'm looking at 6+ hours to finish the full.  My January attempt to increase my speed ended in runners knee.  Time off and resuming training previous speeds proved enough to finish all 3 Dark Sides races.  This time around, I'm hoping to address the issues that caused the runners knee before it causes a problem.



I'm only 2 days into my first official marathon training, so I do not have the history or expertise as these veterans on here do.  But I know where you are coming from in your questioning and decision making about the training choices.  
One thing that I've sort of embraced (and mostly for my very first half marathon but translating it to now) is that the race will be kind of like a continuation of the training.  So it will be an experiment.  I'm going to get that automatic PR and so all the "what ifs" I am ok with happening.  What if I need to take bathroom breaks...I will find out and learn from it.  What if I feel a ton of pain or tired at a certain point?  I will find out and learn from it.
Instead of doing the 26.2 a few weeks prior to my race to find all these things out...I'm just gonna do the race to find them out.  With proper Dopeybadger training prior.  
And then if I decide to do a second marathon in my life.  Like say...jan 2019...then I'll have that "training run" of a first race to draw from.  
But I'm still going to practice all my fueling etc like Billy so eloquently explained above.  If I'm gonna suffer for 5 hours (or however long it takes) I'm super okay with only doing that once this year. 

My humble newbie two cents


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Re @Sleepless Knight 's question about which plan and how long should the long runs be.

Some additional data points, in no particular order:

I marathon PRed by 36 minutes using an @DopeyBadger plan, with the longest run being 2.5 hours (16 miles). The idea is that because of cumulative fatigue, the long run simulates the last 16 miles of a marathon, not the first. DB probably already explained that, but just in case.

It doesn't do much good to do those excessively longs runs if you end up injured and don't make it to the starting line.

Re fueling: Pretty easy to practice on the long run and get a feel for what will work. I find that a mix of solids and liquids, especially early on is best. I use salted Fig Newtons, cut in half, in a zip lock bag. For me, getting some solid carbs postpones the point where your body says it has had enough Gatorade/Powerade. 

Re bathrooms: My first couple of marathons I excessively hydrated, and had to make a bunch of pit stops. Let's just say maybe I made more pit stops than I visited porta-potties.

I look at it like this: do professional football players play hour long practice games every week? No, because it's too hard on the body. Instead, they work on drills to improve specific skills that all come together on game day to allow them to go full tilt.


----------



## roxymama

My fave pizza/flatbread at Disney is the sausage ricotta one at contempo cafe in the contemporary.  Not sure if still on the menu.  Yum with a beer from the grab n go cooler


----------



## Miranda

Also re @Sleepless Knight 's long run musings...

I have not done a marathon, but I did do a DB plan for my spring HM (and I still owe him my testimonial ) but in the past I have felt like I needed that time on my feet to keep the later stages of the race from becoming a death slog.  

In particular, last October I ran my 9th HM and I physically felt the worst during it than at any other race.  There were a lot of environmental factors (cold and torrential rain) that contributed to that, but also I was coming off an injury for 4 months in the spring and while I did the training plan with my running group for the fall race, their plans always train for time, not distance.  So, I put in the same amount of time as everyone else, but I am a much slower runner (my PR is 2:45 from 2.5 years ago and I have not come close to it since... everything has been in the 2:50-3:05 range since then).  Our longest long run was, IIRC, 130 minutes, and I barely made 10 miles because I ran around the cemetary when we were done to try and round off the mileage, and I think I ran almost up to 140 minutes.  We also were running 3x a week, which I also did for all my previous races, but I ran all my weekend long runs for distance not matter how long they took and topped out at 13 miles for Galloway/runDisney plans and I think 10-12 for most of my other ones.  During the race last fall, my legs started shutting down around mile 8-9 and by mile 10, I was walking more than running.  I felt like it was because I had barely gotten to 10 miles in the training, even though "everyone" always says you only need to go 10 miles in training (like "everyone" says that about 20 for marathon training).

Well, I was wrong.   I was really scared of the back to back days for my DB plan.  Even though I did not PR or hit my goal time (we weren't training for PR, I am a good 30 lbs heavier than I was when I PR'd before and did not have as good of a base coming off of winter running, plus there were weather issues that slowed me down from hitting goal), I felt really good the whole race... well as good as you can when you are running a HM in T+D of 145-150 with full sun.  I maxxed out at 10.5 miles in training for a single run.  The difference was that he had me running 4x a week, vs my 3 previously, and previously my Galloway plans (and my other plans that were really just modified Galloway ones) called for 2x 30 minutes during the week then the long run on the weekend.  Well, he had me run more than 30 minutes the 3 weekdays, and one of them was always what I would consider a longish run... the day before my long run.  So my Fri/Sat near the end of the plan was like 5/8 one week, then 6/10.5 two weeks later.  I never dreamed of running a single step the day before my long run before... I was trying to conserve as much energy as I could for my long run.   It was really scary for me to run back to back days like that after previously never ever running 2 days in a row, I was worried I would get injured or just be too tired to do my long run... but I think that was really the key difference.  Sure, I did not get to 13 or 15 or whatever like the more advanced Galloway plans (like I think one of the rD ones went up to like 17 miles for the HM plan) in a single run, but I did run 13 and 16.5 within a 24 hour period.


----------



## Keels

CDKG said:


> Since the pizza topic continues (and why shouldn't it? Pizza is amazing!) What is everyone's favorite pizza (or "flatbread") at WDW?



The flatbread at Cali Grill is my favorite! The menu changes seasonally, but my recent favorites have been: bahn mi flatbread, philly cheesesteak flatbread, poached pear and the mushroom & burrata flatbread that's on the current menu!


----------



## Bree

Phew!  Finally caught up during vacation down time.

BBQ - dry rubs only and I’m a huge fan of brisket.  It has to be the fatty/moist part of the brisket though. None of that “lean” crap for me. Ribs and pulled pork are ok and I’ll eat it every now and then.  We bought a smoker and honestly have made better bbq than anything around here.

Grocery stores - I shop at Publix and Whole Foods and supplement the rest from Amazon.

Pizza - This along with Chinese food is something that FL can’t get right. A brick oven pizza place (non-chain) opened near our house which is probably the best in town, but quality isn't always consistent.

Saw this squirrel eating pepperoni pizza while running in Washington DC last weekend.


----------



## xjillianpaige

I think I've found my next half (remember when I said my last half would be my last half, yeah right)! I'm looking at the Newburyport Half Marathon on October 22!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Popping in here with a question. Haven't been diligent in cking this thread in quite some time-sry. My bad.

So...My Q is are there any vegetarians (or mostly vegetarians-I DO eat fish) that have run and trained for marathon distance? I set up my training in my calendar and got to worrying about my nutrition. 

Also the pizza question: 1/2 Quattro Formaggi and 1/2 plain pizza at Via Napoli 

I'm obvi not a big BBQ person LOL


----------



## CDKG

Simba's Girl said:


> Popping in here with a question. Haven't been diligent in cking this thread in quite some time-sry. My bad.
> 
> So...My Q is are there any vegetarians (or mostly vegetarians-I DO eat fish) that have run and trained for marathon distance? I set up my training in my calendar and got to worrying about my nutrition.
> 
> Also the pizza question: 1/2 Quattro Formaggi and 1/2 plain pizza at Via Napoli
> 
> I'm obvi not a big BBQ person LOL


I've been vegetarian for almost 30 years and a runner for 5 years. I will begin training for my first marathon in September. I have completed 16 half marathons. One of the things I've discovered is that I need to eat a lunch high in protein (I usually go for eggs) on the days I run over 3 miles after work, or, I run out of energy mid run.

I'm curious to hear if any vegetarian marathoners have other tips!


----------



## cavepig

Simba's Girl said:


> Popping in here with a question. Haven't been diligent in cking this thread in quite some time-sry. My bad.
> 
> So...My Q is are there any vegetarians (or mostly vegetarians-I DO eat fish) that have run and trained for marathon distance? I set up my training in my calendar and got to worrying about my nutrition.
> 
> Also the pizza question: 1/2 Quattro Formaggi and 1/2 plain pizza at Via Napoli
> 
> I'm obvi not a big BBQ person LOL


I'm Vegetarian!  I do take a multivitamin to make sure I get enough iron, B12, etc.   I know if I'm lacking iron I will get lightheaded & lack energy (kind of what would happen in High School but I'm so much wiser 24+ years later). 

 I do drink milk & eat eggs so lacto-ovo (I tried vegan and it didn't go so well healthwise).   I make sure I'm getting protein in my lunch which I eat soon after running, this could be in eggs, beans, or  the Gardein & Morningstar Soy products or other non-meat proteins. Peanut butter or nuts are good too, but I don't eat too many as they can upset my stomach.  PB & J is a good go to if I have to eat lunch or dinner on the road for work.   I have chocolate milk also at lunch daily.   

 I also make sure my dinner has a different protein than lunch, like only one of those soy processed products a day & the other meal needs to be from something else.   Otherwise lots of veggies (spinach almost daily for the iron and other benefits) and fruit just like everyone should.  A favorite meal is pasta with some sort of beans to make a complete protein.    Oh and breakfast is usually oatmeal or cream of wheat made with milk.  Cereal (not sugary ones, but the good for you ones) is my snack, like I need an afternoon snack when marathon training or I'll never make it to dinner    If I went vegan I would have to find an alternate milk as I find if I don't get milk I get off feeling too.

  I eat.. a... lot... so if you have questions just let me know or maybe that was already too much


----------



## Simba's Girl

TY @cavepig that does help a lot!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DopeyBadger said:


> @Sleepless Knight, I can see where you're coming from.  Let me address your concerns as best I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  A full is absolutely different than a half marathon when considering fuel.  It's entirely possible to finish a HM without taking in fuel.  But finishing a marathon without fuel is significantly more difficult.  I'll spare the math, but if a normal person with a normal metabolic efficiency where to run a marathon, they'd run out of glycogen in the body at about mile 16-19.  If the person were to run slower, then that value could be extended outwards.  If faster, then it would come sooner.  Assumptions are being made with that calculation, but it goes to show how a HM could be done without fuel but a marathon is a different matter.
> 
> Now, the point would be asked then, could you practice fueling for a marathon in training without having to do 5-6 hour runs?  Yes, you can.  In my training programs I assign no fuel to be consumed on runs less than 90 min (electrolytes are acceptable).  For all training runs longer than 90 min, nutrition/fuel practice is required.  Unless someone is highly trained and looking to squeeze that last bit of juice then we'd play around with glycogen depletion training.  But I don't pull that tool from the toolbox unless I have to.  During those runs of longer than 90 min is when you find what works best for you.  Do you like chews, gels, drinks, etc.?  Do you like flavors or brands?  How much water do you need to consume for things to appropriately digest?  All these things can be accomplished during training runs that occur between 90-180 min.
> 
> The one thing you can't do on a training run limited to 180 min is test how your body will respond to fuel in the very late stages of a race.  And that's a completely valid point.  As most people find, as the race goes longer and longer the body becomes less and less tolerant to actually absorbing whatever you throw at it.  The best thing to do is to load up on a decent amount of carbs in the early stages of the race when the body is more tolerant.  That includes taking a bolus dose of carbs about 15 min prior to the start since this is like a "free time" where the body isn't focused on racing quite yet.  Then load up on carbs early and often (with a plan in mind) as to continue to push back that glycogen depletion wall.  The maximal per hour carb consumption limit is 90 g.  If one were to consume 90g per hour, then a 250 pound male marathoner (just as an example and not to be a guess about you) running around a 6 hour marathon would consume around 560g carbs which by the average calculation would last a person ~37 miles (assuming they had the fitness to run a marathon around 6 hours).  Far more than the 26.2 needed to go the distance.  Although I don't recommend aiming for 90g since it's quite close to the tolerable limit.  But just as an example.
> 
> So yes, limiting a run to 180 min in training could be a concern for the purpose of practicing late stage fuel consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see this.  I've typically found that consumption of water and pace will be a determining factor for whether one needs to use the bathroom.  Generally that urge to go happens during the early stages of the race and not as often during the late stages (usually a tad more dehydrated in the late stages).  For me, I practice this on a daily basis.  I aim not to take in any liquids within 120 min of starting a run.  I've done this thousands of times now and only a mere handful as it ever caused me an issue where I had the urge to go mid-run.  So my suggestion is to practice on a daily basis the timing of liquid consumption pre-run and see if you get the urge.
> 
> But at the end of the day, even in the most planned outcomes, when you have to go you have to go.  And there really isn't any amount of practicing that's going to change that.  So if you find you train multiple 5-6 hour training runs and never have to use the bathroom, but on race day it happens.  There's not much else to say except, time to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Also valid.  It is completely true that the point in the race that is usually the crux for most runners occurs around mile 18-20.  It's true of those who do 11 mile max LRs and true for those who do 23 mile max LRs. Since the LR is going to be much slower than the actual race day pace (if following either Galloway or my plan correctly), then you won't really be simulating that true feeling that comes at mile 20.  But we can get close to simulating it.
> 
> Galloway gets there by providing a single day stimulus up to that 24, 25, or 26 mile max run.  I provide that stimulus by not allowing you to be "fresh" entering the LR.  Instead of the super LR, you instead do two runs consecutively that carries some fatigue from one day to the next.  The idea is that allowing the body some rest between these bouts of exercise mitigates the risk of a super LR but yields a similar training stimulus both physically and mentally.  And that's an important consideration with my plans.  While I might not do a 24, 25, or 26 mile LR, it by no means means my plans are easier than Galloway's.  The plans I write are tough at the end of them, but the payoff can be big and it's my goal to get you to the starting line as healthy as I can.  There's risk in consecutive LRs and there's risk in a super LR.  Neither is the right way, just two different ways to garner the same adaptation response in the body to yield the necessary tools to finish the race.
> 
> One thing I offer is to consider my consecutive training runs not as they appear.  On the schedule it might say 7 LR + 11 LR on the weekend.  That 11 LR isn't like training for miles 0-11 of the marathon.  Because of the fatigue from the 7 mile LR the day prior, it's more like training for miles 14-26.  Is it a perfect simulation?  Most definitely not.  The end of the marathon is super tough.  It generally takes me 2 weeks to recover from the race and another 2-4 weeks before I feel normal again.  That's not true of a single training run that I do.  By the time that 2.5 hr training run comes on Sunday (granted at MP + 9% so it's slower), I'm ready for another 1.5-2 hr training run on Tuesday.  I'm able to stack multiple quality workouts close to each other because I don't require a massive recovery period.  But as soon as I cross that threshold and go to my marathon pace and distance of 26.2 miles, then suddenly I'm taking as much as 4-6 weeks to fully recover and be normal again.  So that's 2 days vs 4-6 weeks.  A significant amount of damage occurs during a marathon.  Dependent on how close you race to your maximal capability makes that recovery period longer and longer.
> 
> But at the end of the day, I won't be able to squash that fear for you.  Only you can take that leap of faith that says "yes, a 3 hr run/walk max LR can lead to a successful marathon day".  But just remember that the LR is merely a single piece in the entire puzzle.  It gets a lot of buzz, but no one run defines the training cycle.  It's the cumulative effect of all the training put together that leads to a successful day.  I've had races where I missed or had to cut short the final LR.  I never hit the maximal distance.  And yet on race day, I usually do as good as I expected.  And that's because of all the other 99% of training runs, not simply the one longest one.
> 
> 
> 
> Valid.  My goal is to make the training plan fit around your life.  Not make you fit your life around the training plan.  You tell me what you can do.  I tell you what to do with that time.  But I'm always honest in what I believe the outcome will be.  So someone could come to me and say I want to run a BQ but I can only train one day per week (an admittedly extreme example) and I'll simply say that it's going to be a really tough endeavor.
> 
> And I'm also here every step of the way.  Something comes up and almost always in less than 24 hrs I'll tell you how to adjust the plan.  I'll look at what I wrote, assess your situation, and then offer a suggested change.  I'm always looking to maximize your performance on race day as best I can and that includes making multiple alterations along the way if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Valid.  While Galloway's plan will require some serious recovery from the longest run which pushes out the next quality workouts, my plans generally stack them much closer together.  But the key difference is that my plans typically don't allow you to fully recover during the training.  They keep a low/medium hum of fatigue throughout.  The goal for me is to progressively build that fatigue slowly so much so that you barely notice it's building.  But ask others what that true taper feels like.  Come race day you're going to feel like you've never felt before and realize just what that low/medium hum felt like throughout training.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you, I continue to read.  I can not become complacent that I know everything there is to writing training plans.  I don't and never will.  And that means that plans I wrote 12 months ago look completely different than they do now.  I'm always adapting my training techniques based on the individual responses I get from the different people.  Some people respond differently to different stimuli.  Some people handle more or less training better.  Always trying to get a good read on the users so I can better figure out their puzzles.  So while I know a lot, I can absolutely keep learning and I think that's true of pretty much everyone.
> 
> Galloway's no different.  I was listening to a podcast with him a few months ago.  They combed their dataset and came to some new conclusions.  He then rolled out those conclusions among his users to try and hone in his technique even several decades old now.
> 
> 
> 
> The speed thing is a matter of how it went about being accomplished.  Lots of different ways to attack it and I wouldn't be ready to toss in the towel on improving speed quite yet.  Lots of tools in the toolbox to try and solve this one.  Another one of my core philosophies is balance in training.  It may simply be that you upset the balance in training and this led to some issues you were seeing.


I appreciate this detailed response so much.  Am I totally off base in seeing some similarities between the back to back 5 and 14 mile runs that Galloway calls for in his non Goofy/Dopey challenge plans and yours albeit with more running earlier in the week to work up to Dopey?  What are your thoughts if I had no more than one or two 5 hour slow runs in a custom plan to address my concerns that only time can resolve?  Or is that playing with fire?



PrincessV said:


> Caveat: I've not tried @DopeyBadger's plans, so I can't compare in any way. Nor have I used Galloway's. I make my own, I don't go as high in mileage as Galloway, and I am a 6+ hour marathoner, so I can share my personal experience with the items you mention.
> 
> 1. Yes... training runs showed me that what I tolerate, and what is helpful, especially in late miles.
> 
> 2. Less critical for me - the beauty of WDW is restrooms everywhere, so I never worried about needing one and not having one. But learning how to get it done quickly (read: getting sweaty capris back up without taking 10 minutes) in training was helpful!
> 
> 3. This, for sure. For me, there's a period of intense physical discomfort that comes along around mile 17-18ish; if I push through it, I feel better on the other side. Having done that in training, I knew on race day I'd get through it.
> 
> The biggest thing training runs of 5+ hours do for me is eliminate the not knowing what it will be like in and on my body. Because I really need to not add that in to the constant mental alertness that comes with navigating a crowded, sensory-stimulating race course. I've finished all 3 marathons mentally exhausted, but physically feeling like I could go another 5 miles. And TBH, I really _enjoy_ those super long training runs! BUT I'm not chasing times or PRs, which I'm sure makes a difference.
> 
> 
> Via Napoli, Capricciosa! The margherita pizza at Wolfgang Puck Express at Disney Springs is a close 2nd.


Thank you so much.  I've said it before, but I don't believe I can say it enough.  I really value this community.  Spend any amount of time on social media these days and you'll very quickly find people arguing with each other, insulting each other, and even downright celebrating the death of a prominent person who they disagree with.  But around here, I feel like we actually care about each other and don't look down on someone else because they hold a different point of view than us.  Even on opinions about medals, it tends to end at "I don't like the medal for my reasons, but I'm happy you do."  It's so refreshing.  Especially from a "competition" standpoint since it could quickly devolve into thinking that because runner A has accomplished this, therefore they are automatically better than runner B.  On these boards I feel like the more accomplished and/or elite runners make a point to be very encouraging to the newest and slowest among us.  And those who have made peace with their speed or complete lack thereof enjoy it for the experience.  



roxymama said:


> I'm only 2 days into my first official marathon training, so I do not have the history or expertise as these veterans on here do.  But I know where you are coming from in your questioning and decision making about the training choices.
> One thing that I've sort of embraced (and mostly for my very first half marathon but translating it to now) is that the race will be kind of like a continuation of the training.  So it will be an experiment.  I'm going to get that automatic PR and so all the "what ifs" I am ok with happening.  What if I need to take bathroom breaks...I will find out and learn from it.  What if I feel a ton of pain or tired at a certain point?  I will find out and learn from it.
> Instead of doing the 26.2 a few weeks prior to my race to find all these things out...I'm just gonna do the race to find them out.  With proper Dopeybadger training prior.
> And then if I decide to do a second marathon in my life.  Like say...jan 2019...then I'll have that "training run" of a first race to draw from.
> But I'm still going to practice all my fueling etc like Billy so eloquently explained above.  If I'm gonna suffer for 5 hours (or however long it takes) I'm super okay with only doing that once this year.
> 
> My humble newbie two cents


I appreciate this perspective.  Sometimes I get so focused on controlling as much of the race experience as possible that I forget that I can really only control my preparation for the race.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Re @Sleepless Knight 's question about which plan and how long should the long runs be.
> 
> Some additional data points, in no particular order:
> 
> I marathon PRed by 36 minutes using an @DopeyBadger plan, with the longest run being 2.5 hours (16 miles). The idea is that because of cumulative fatigue, the long run simulates the last 16 miles of a marathon, not the first. DB probably already explained that, but just in case.
> 
> It doesn't do much good to do those excessively longs runs if you end up injured and don't make it to the starting line.
> 
> Re fueling: Pretty easy to practice on the long run and get a feel for what will work. I find that a mix of solids and liquids, especially early on is best. I use salted Fig Newtons, cut in half, in a zip lock bag. For me, getting some solid carbs postpones the point where your body says it has had enough Gatorade/Powerade.
> 
> Re bathrooms: My first couple of marathons I excessively hydrated, and had to make a bunch of pit stops. Let's just say maybe I made more pit stops than I visited porta-potties.
> 
> I look at it like this: do professional football players play hour long practice games every week? No, because it's too hard on the body. Instead, they work on drills to improve specific skills that all come together on game day to allow them to go full tilt.


I'm running out of words that resemble thank you.  I appreciate your thoughts about fueling because it makes me feel like I just need to remember to fuel at the right times before and during the marathon.  As a huge football fan and former manager of my high school football team, your football analogy brought the point home perfectly.  



Miranda said:


> Also re @Sleepless Knight 's long run musings...
> 
> I have not done a marathon, but I did do a DB plan for my spring HM (and I still owe him my testimonial ) but in the past I have felt like I needed that time on my feet to keep the later stages of the race from becoming a death slog.
> 
> In particular, last October I ran my 9th HM and I physically felt the worst during it than at any other race.  There were a lot of environmental factors (cold and torrential rain) that contributed to that, but also I was coming off an injury for 4 months in the spring and while I did the training plan with my running group for the fall race, their plans always train for time, not distance.  So, I put in the same amount of time as everyone else, but I am a much slower runner (my PR is 2:45 from 2.5 years ago and I have not come close to it since... everything has been in the 2:50-3:05 range since then).  Our longest long run was, IIRC, 130 minutes, and I barely made 10 miles because I ran around the cemetary when we were done to try and round off the mileage, and I think I ran almost up to 140 minutes.  We also were running 3x a week, which I also did for all my previous races, but I ran all my weekend long runs for distance not matter how long they took and topped out at 13 miles for Galloway/runDisney plans and I think 10-12 for most of my other ones.  During the race last fall, my legs started shutting down around mile 8-9 and by mile 10, I was walking more than running.  I felt like it was because I had barely gotten to 10 miles in the training, even though "everyone" always says you only need to go 10 miles in training (like "everyone" says that about 20 for marathon training).
> 
> Well, I was wrong.   I was really scared of the back to back days for my DB plan.  Even though I did not PR or hit my goal time (we weren't training for PR, I am a good 30 lbs heavier than I was when I PR'd before and did not have as good of a base coming off of winter running, plus there were weather issues that slowed me down from hitting goal), I felt really good the whole race... well as good as you can when you are running a HM in T+D of 145-150 with full sun.  I maxxed out at 10.5 miles in training for a single run.  The difference was that he had me running 4x a week, vs my 3 previously, and previously my Galloway plans (and my other plans that were really just modified Galloway ones) called for 2x 30 minutes during the week then the long run on the weekend.  Well, he had me run more than 30 minutes the 3 weekdays, and one of them was always what I would consider a longish run... the day before my long run.  So my Fri/Sat near the end of the plan was like 5/8 one week, then 6/10.5 two weeks later.  I never dreamed of running a single step the day before my long run before... I was trying to conserve as much energy as I could for my long run.   It was really scary for me to run back to back days like that after previously never ever running 2 days in a row, I was worried I would get injured or just be too tired to do my long run... but I think that was really the key difference.  Sure, I did not get to 13 or 15 or whatever like the more advanced Galloway plans (like I think one of the rD ones went up to like 17 miles for the HM plan) in a single run, but I did run 13 and 16.5 within a 24 hour period.


I appreciate you taking the time to explain what you had been doing and what changed with a @DopeyBadger custom plan.  This really helps me work through my own concerns and see how this new approach may be better for you.

In some respects, tackling the marathon and Goofy or Dopey as well in this specific case is a natural way to continue pushing myself as a runner.  In my first couple of years as a runner, I didn't dare even attempt a 5K the day before a half because I didn't want to risk my legs for the half.  And the half was part of a component challenge that could only be earned with finishing the half.  The day after my very first half, I was in line to get a medal photo with Chip and Dale.  There were some ladies also in line who had _all_ of their medals.  Goofy (possibly the old unofficial Dopey before runDisney added the 10K and formalized it) and the Disneyland Half,  maybe the Disneyland 5K too, and certainly the coast to coast.  I remember being in complete awe that someone could run that much and not be very sore considering how sore I felt.  Now here I am asking questions about something that even as recently as a year ago I said would never do.


----------



## flav

Sleepless Knight said:


> Now here I am asking questions about something that even as recently as a year ago I said would never do.


I so feel like that these days! 
Never say never


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is the first day of summer with fall starting 9/22. What are your running goals this summer?



My summer goals are working on speed.  I have been looking at the W&D 10K age group results for the past few years and I should be able to place in my age group so I'm dedicating my summer to training for that 10K like a I would a full.  I have a plan with speed work, hill work. temp runs, and everything, just adjusted for the 10K.  I'd really like to get in under 40:00 but I don't think I will need that time to place, it is just the secondary goal to placing.

I'm doing the challenge so with any luck I can also place in the half as well.  I'm only about 2 minutes off of placing there based on last year's times.



BuckeyeBama said:


> Hey guys - been absent for a while. Had abdominal surgery (cancer scare) in late January/early February. I am finally past the surgery and have started running again. So this QOTD is very appropriate for me as I reassess my running goals for the year.
> 
> Essentially, my VO2 Max went from 51 to 38 from months of forced layoff from *all* exercise (seriously, I wasn't allowed to do anything but walk for months, and much of that was very slow). I started jogging again 4 weeks ago and have already improved my VO2 Max to 42, but man is it going to be hard to get back above 50. I have to put together a training plan to get there, and I haven't been this weak (as a runner) in my adult life. Really not sure what that will look like yet, but instead of taking the "stay healthy" approach during these months I am going to be pushing myself.
> 
> I would love to hear thoughts from others who have faced a similar hurdle. I don't have any races planned, but I really want/need to improve my VO2 Max.



Glad you are back.  Man Bun Run does a podcast and the Kara Goucher episode (link) has some discussion about coming back from an injury mentally.  Might be worth a listen.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Pizza - pepperoni. I like super greasy ny style best  

@BuckeyeBama glad to hear you're back on the horse after that scare. My Vo2 max dropped from 57 to 39 over the course of my pregnancy. I started running after the baby was 2 months old and after 8 months of generally slow and easy miles (0-6 miles) it's back up to 54-55. I try to run at least 2-3 miles daily since it affects my mood.

Long race report since I haven't raced in over 13 months:
Signed up last minute for a local 10k but wasn't sure where my fitness level was at (see paragraph above). I quit speed training months ago after an injury and just took slow easy runs since.

Tried to run blind and take my first mile easy but noticed I was breathing hard and wasn't sure if it was just nerves because I didn't feel like I was pushing it, so looked down at my watch and saw a 7:06 pace. Yikes! Pulled back, but still saw a 7:06 pace at the 1 mile marker. Tried to relax a little, but was going 7:07 at 2 miles. I slowed dramatically afterwards, but it may be because the guy I was pacing behind was fading pretty fast.  But I was angry at how I once again fell into the trap of going out too fast when I felt tired after mile 4. I did "chomp" a few people, but I had a feeling a woman I passed around mile 4 was going to race past me at the finish line. Since I was running mostly blind, I miscalculated and sprinted towards the finish line... that ended up being almost a mile away. I was disheartened and slowed down a lot but near the end was able to get back to a faster pace. And yes, at the end that woman beat me by 10 seconds. 

Anyways, somehow I PR'd! 43:31
6th female overall and 2nd in my AG!


----------



## beatlecat42

Baltimore Women's Classic this morning was HOT and HUMID like crazy.  But we finished (yay!) and they learned from last year and had more than enough cooling towels (double yay!) and it was overall a nice time spent with mama.

Questions!



LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Yesterday was the start of what some would say is the biggest sporting event in the world! Do you plan on watching any of the World Cup and what team are you pulling for?



meh.  Although 2010 was fun, was working a bunch of different museums that summer, several of which were playing the matches.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you prefer running alone or with a group? A group could just be one person or many.



I don't really like people in general  and I'm slow, so happy to take it on my own.  Admittedly, though, walking and talking with a couple of folks during races has been quite pleasant.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today you can officially book a package for 2019 for WDW. Who is booking today and where are you planning on staying for marathon weekend?!?!



I owe my sister a disney trip for her help in getting my dissertation done...but $$$ is tight at the moment, with a lot of things up in the air, so who knows when we'll get to go back.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss water stops at races. Do you use them? Do you carry your own fluids and also use the water stops... or only one of the two? Best type of cups to have a water stops (plastic, paper, other)? Whats your method to getting the water down instead of all over you?



As a back-of-the-packer, it's necessary to bring fluids with me, just in case (too many races have had their water stops broken down by the time we get there), but will also take from water stops.  Given that this morning I was dripping with sweat just standing in the heat before we started the 5k , I definitely need a high fluid intake.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is the first day of summer with fall starting 9/22. What are your running goals this summer?



Build mileage back up for fall races.  Also: 





Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: To not get heat stroke?





On food:
- no strong opinions on BBQ, other than to throw pit beef into the mix.  Yum.
- NYC bagels are indeed the best bagels (it's scientific -- the water makes them awesome!) and not being able to get a real bagel down here stinks.  When visiting the parents, have definitely made a detour solely to hit up H&H...because if your bagel can fit in a household toaster, it's not a proper bagel 
- pizza: growing up, it's been weird to bridge two worlds (am from NYC, but my dad and his family are from Chicago), but both have their merits.  Sometimes you just want a manhole-cover-sized casserole of dough and cheese and sausage (I'll happily be the lone defender of deep dish -- Lou Malnati's FTW!), and sometimes you need $1 greasy slices from a hole in the wall.  One thing is for sure, though:



SarahDisney said:


> I've heard rumors that Papa John's is terrible.



Because it is.


----------



## JulieODC

dis_or_dat said:


> Pizza - pepperoni. I like super greasy ny style best
> 
> @BuckeyeBama glad to hear you're back on the horse after that scare. My Vo2 max dropped from 57 to 39 over the course of my pregnancy. I started running after the baby was 2 months old and after 8 months of generally slow and easy miles (0-6 miles) it's back up to 54-55. I try to run at least 2-3 miles daily since it affects my mood.
> 
> Long race report since I haven't raced in over 13 months:
> Signed up last minute for a local 10k but wasn't sure where my fitness level was at (see paragraph above). I quit speed training months ago after an injury and just took slow easy runs since.
> 
> Tried to run blind and take my first mile easy but noticed I was breathing hard and wasn't sure if it was just nerves because I didn't feel like I was pushing it, so looked down at my watch and saw a 7:06 pace. Yikes! Pulled back, but still saw a 7:06 pace at the 1 mile marker. Tried to relax a little, but was going 7:07 at 2 miles. I slowed dramatically afterwards, but it may be because the guy I was pacing behind was fading pretty fast.  But I was angry at how I once again fell into the trap of going out too fast when I felt tired after mile 4. I did "chomp" a few people, but I had a feeling a woman I passed around mile 4 was going to race past me at the finish line. Since I was running mostly blind, I miscalculated and sprinted towards the finish line... that ended up being almost a mile away. I was disheartened and slowed down a lot but near the end was able to get back to a faster pace. And yes, at the end that woman beat me by 10 seconds.
> 
> Anyways, somehow I PR'd! 43:31
> 6th female overall and 2nd in my AG!



Way to go Mama!! Impressive!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sleepless Knight said:


> I appreciate this detailed response so much. Am I totally off base in seeing some similarities between the back to back 5 and 14 mile runs that Galloway calls for in his non Goofy/Dopey challenge plans and yours albeit with more running earlier in the week to work up to Dopey? What are your thoughts if I had no more than one or two 5 hour slow runs in a custom plan to address my concerns that only time can resolve? Or is that playing with fire?



Similar, yes in it's concept.  Run some the day prior to the LR in order to carry fatigue into the following run.  It all has to do with the stimulus/adaptation/recovery cycle.  By reducing the recovery cycle slowly over time, you force the body to make additional adaptations to the stimulus in order to be prepared to run again on a shorter timeframe.  The difference would lie in the duration that Galloway schedules and that I do.  And that he goes every other week, whereas I go every week.

The only way I could deal with a 5 hour training run mid-schedule was to consider it an "A" race.  For that duration to be an "A" race, we'd have to schedule it at least 12 weeks prior to the Marathon Weekend.  Which means you'd want to start training for that 5 hour run now, and then pull back and recover from it, and then build back up for Marathon Weekend.  From a training standpoint, in my opinion you would be far better off physically if you didn't do it so that you could focus on training and reduce the necessary recovery.  But there is definitely other advantages for doing it as discussed earlier.  It's a classic pro/con situation.


----------



## flav

DopeyBadger said:


> For that duration to be an "A" race, we'd have to schedule it at least 12 weeks prior to the Marathon Weekend. Which means you'd want to start training for that 5 hour run now, and then pull back and recover from it, and then build back up for Marathon Weekend.


Following with interest as I am starting to lineup my races for 2019... And probably Dopey 2020. 
I am considering running my first Marathon in 2019 and the one that interests me is 12 weeks before Dopey!


----------



## TheHamm

I have to say I am enjoying the conversation on training and on eating to run- it is why I lurked here for quite some time- but the BBQ, Pizza, Ice Cream, and Alcohol topics keep me on the edge of my seat.

I want to ask about the cumulative fatigue idea and the lack of a requirement to train at full race distance.  Is there a distance at which this no longer holds?  Why am I interested? Life prevents me from running much more than an hour on a weekend, and that is dependent on what else we are doing (can I make 4 birthday parties, get groceries and pack lunches for the week AND sleep sufficiently?  If not, running goes).  So I tend to stack hour long runs during the week on my lunch hour or early AM and sometimes work and life foul this up and I end up running 4 days on 2 or 3 off, and I am surprised how much more sore my whole body is by day 4.  I am a bit fuzzy on the math of "7 LR + 11 LR on the weekend. That 11 LR isn't like training for miles 0-11 of the marathon. Because of the fatigue from the 7 mile LR the day prior, it's more like training for miles 14-26. " where the second run is more stressful than if the 7 & 11 had been run as 18.  I understand little of the strategy of training or recovery, but I imagine it can only help make my time more enjoyable if I do.


----------



## GreatLakes

TheHamm said:


> I have to say I am enjoying the conversation on training and on eating to run- it is why I lurked here for quite some time- but the BBQ, Pizza, Ice Cream, and Alcohol topics keep me on the edge of my seat.
> 
> I want to ask about the cumulative fatigue idea and the lack of a requirement to train at full race distance.  Is there a distance at which this no longer holds?  Why am I interested? Life prevents me from running much more than an hour on a weekend, and that is dependent on what else we are doing (can I make 4 birthday parties, get groceries and pack lunches for the week AND sleep sufficiently?  If not, running goes).  So I tend to stack hour long runs during the week on my lunch hour or early AM and sometimes work and life foul this up and I end up running 4 days on 2 or 3 off, and I am surprised how much more sore my whole body is by day 4.  I am a bit fuzzy on the math of "7 LR + 11 LR on the weekend. That 11 LR isn't like training for miles 0-11 of the marathon. Because of the fatigue from the 7 mile LR the day prior, it's more like training for miles 14-26. " where the second run is more stressful than if the 7 & 11 had been run as 18.  I understand little of the strategy of training or recovery, but I imagine it can only help make my time more enjoyable if I do.



It is when you run a race that will take you more than 2 hours that I think you need to make sure you do longer long runs.  As a very general rule of thumb you store about 2 hours worth of glycogen in your body.  If you are going to run longer than you have those stores available you will switch to burning fat.  A very important aspect of marathon training (or half if it will take you significantly longer than 2 hours) is to run through that depletion at least once during training.  It is not something you want to test out the first time on race day.

I'm sure some of the more scientific minded posters here will provide a more detailed explanation but from when I first decided to do a marathon (my distance that pushed me past 2 hours) I read a lot about doing Glycogen Depletion runs and testing fueling strategies around those. 

If you aren't able to schedule long runs that doesn't mean you can't do a race that pushes you past your threshold, you just want to make sure you are prepared for hitting that wall for the first time in a race and be ready for it to translate into a DNF if you are close to any cutoff times before accounting for it.  I schedule my longer runs like I do mandatory meetings.  They are on the calendar and I make sure I plan around them.  I have plenty of 2 hour plus work commitments outside of business hours and treat the long runs the same way.


----------



## rteetz

So remember how we all hoped to get rid of Active fees? Well now we have a runDisney processing fee... $345 challenge plus a $22.77 processing fee. I went through the new registration process just now. 

It looks pretty easy. It enters all your info for you with your Disney account. You can then add on more people to register as well as add on pre-order merchandise right away. They also give you the chance to add on a donation to the featured charity.


----------



## TheHamm

rteetz said:


> Well now we have a runDisney processing fee... $345 challenge plus a $22.77 processing fee.


----------



## LSUlakes

Sorry for being absent today. I have a stomach bug and well... it’s not fun. I hope to be back tomorrow.


----------



## cavepig

LSUlakes said:


> Sorry for being absent today. I have a stomach bug and well... it’s not fun. I hope to be back tomorrow.


oh man that sucks, feel better soon!


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> Sorry for being absent today. I have a stomach bug and well... it’s not fun. I hope to be back tomorrow.


Ah boo! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> So remember how we all hoped to get rid of Active fees? Well now we have a runDisney processing fee... $345 challenge plus a $22.77 processing fee. I went through the new registration process just now.
> 
> It looks pretty easy. It enters all your info for you with your Disney account. You can then add on more people to register as well as add on pre-order merchandise right away. They also give you the chance to add on a donation to the featured charity.


LOL - rD took this over because they were missing out on $$.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

*Unofficial QOTD: *It's heating up out there, folks! How do you make sure you get enough water each day? Do you track ounces? Have a favorite cup/water bottle that helps?

(PS... Feel better soon @LSUlakes!)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTUQOTD: I have a 24 oz tumbler and try to drink at least 4 of those per day. I am normally pretty hydrated, so I can tell quickly (and harshly) if I'm not getting enough water!
With that said- I am eyeing a hydro flask, so if anyone wants to convince me or talk me out of it...


----------



## PrincessV

Yikes, feel better @LSUlakes!

ATTUQOTD: I don't track, I just drink to thirst. Looking at the bottles I use to bring water to work, I'll guess I down about 70-90 ounces a day, not including what I use while running or in my morning cup of coffee.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I have a 32 oz Brita bottle that goes with me everywhere.  I’ve found that I drink more when there’s a straw. Just sip all day.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: I was _very_ good when pregnant, I put a piece of painter's tape on my water bottle and put a tick mark every time I emptied it- new day, new tape.  Now I have a giant cup on my desk and make it a point to fill it at set intervals, at least 4 at the office.  If it isn't empty when the timer says, it is time to chug!  
And with all of this I find by mile 2 at lunch I have cotton mouth, so I tried to bring out water, but it is not working for me.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DopeyBadger said:


> Similar, yes in it's concept.  Run some the day prior to the LR in order to carry fatigue into the following run.  It all has to do with the stimulus/adaptation/recovery cycle.  By reducing the recovery cycle slowly over time, you force the body to make additional adaptations to the stimulus in order to be prepared to run again on a shorter timeframe.  The difference would lie in the duration that Galloway schedules and that I do.  And that he goes every other week, whereas I go every week.
> 
> The only way I could deal with a 5 hour training run mid-schedule was to consider it an "A" race.  For that duration to be an "A" race, we'd have to schedule it at least 12 weeks prior to the Marathon Weekend.  Which means you'd want to start training for that 5 hour run now, and then pull back and recover from it, and then build back up for Marathon Weekend.  From a training standpoint, in my opinion you would be far better off physically if you didn't do it so that you could focus on training and reduce the necessary recovery.  But there is definitely other advantages for doing it as discussed earlier.  It's a classic pro/con situation.


Thanks.  Just to make sure I'm getting closer to the same page, if followed perfectly the Galloway plan for a 10K/Half challenge will have you running 30-45 minutes on Tuesday/Thursday, and 4 miles on Saturday 3 weeks before the race weekend and 30-45 minutes on Tuesday/Thursday and 5 miles on Saturday and 14 miles on Sunday 2 weeks before the race weekend.  Galloway has you running 3 times a week during the "easy" weeks and 4 times a week during the mileage buildup weeks.

Whereas if I'm beginning to process your plan, I'll be ideally running 5-6 days a week every single week regardless of if it's an "easy" week or "hard" week.  Or am I still wandering out in left field somewhere?


----------



## DopeyBadger

flav said:


> Following with interest as I am starting to lineup my races for 2019... And probably Dopey 2020.
> I am considering running my first Marathon in 2019 and the one that interests me is 12 weeks before Dopey!



2017 Dopey Challenge Training Plan

Took two weeks off.  12 weeks of training prior to Dopey.  First week back was pure easy.  Only 2 runs over 2 hours (once at max of 2.5 hrs).  Finished in 43rd at Dopey with PRs at 5k, 10k, *HM cancelled, and M.

2018 Dopey Challenge Training Plan

Marathon was 10/1/17.  I took off from 10/2 through 10/9.  I had 14 weeks of training between the return to running and Dopey.  The last three weeks prior to my October marathon were 62 miles (8:05), 50 miles (6:41) and 28.75 (4:00, not including marathon).  I then returned to running with 32 miles (4:30), 44 miles (6:00), and 54 miles (7:15).  Those first two weeks upon returning were pure easy.  Then the plan progressed as normal from there.  I only hit the max duration (2.5 hrs) once during that cycle and only 2 runs over 2 hours.  I ended up finishing in 20th overall place at Dopey with PRs at 5k, 10k, HM, and 2 min off October M PR.

So your timeframe would be a bit more truncated, but it's certainly possible.  All about expectations.  If the goal is a hard "A" marathon, and then PR attempts at all Dopey races (like you attempted recently with your 5k/10k/HM), then you might consider pulling back on that marathon 12 weeks out to a little further.  If the goal is something other than PR at all Dopey, then you should be good to go with the cumulative training done from the prior marathon cycle.  It's all about the individual recovery you have from the event.



TheHamm said:


> I have to say I am enjoying the conversation on training and on eating to run- it is why I lurked here for quite some time- but the BBQ, Pizza, Ice Cream, and Alcohol topics keep me on the edge of my seat.
> 
> I want to ask about the cumulative fatigue idea and the lack of a requirement to train at full race distance.  Is there a distance at which this no longer holds?  Why am I interested? Life prevents me from running much more than an hour on a weekend, and that is dependent on what else we are doing (can I make 4 birthday parties, get groceries and pack lunches for the week AND sleep sufficiently?  If not, running goes).  So I tend to stack hour long runs during the week on my lunch hour or early AM and sometimes work and life foul this up and I end up running 4 days on 2 or 3 off, and I am surprised how much more sore my whole body is by day 4.  I am a bit fuzzy on the math of "7 LR + 11 LR on the weekend. That 11 LR isn't like training for miles 0-11 of the marathon. Because of the fatigue from the 7 mile LR the day prior, it's more like training for miles 14-26. " where the second run is more stressful than if the 7 & 11 had been run as 18.  I understand little of the strategy of training or recovery, but I imagine it can only help make my time more enjoyable if I do.



This is kind of on the opposite end of the spectrum.  How little can I train and still run distance x?

In my opinion, it all comes down to time.  As I've said before I don't focus much on mileage.  It's merely the function of the two things that matter more in my opinion.  Relative effort (or pace) and duration.  When you multiply duration * pace, you get the stimulus of the training run.  This so happens to equal mileage, but that's all relative.

Like this example from some time ago:

Two kinds of impressive: The person who finishes first may not be the most impressive, it could be who finished last.

Now, how much "time" matters.  The body responds to different amounts of time differently.

60 min or less = endurance building and recovery runs
60-90 min = starting to push the endurance a bit more
90-120 min = starting to challenge the muscle glycogen use system
120-150 min = starting to challenge one's runner economy

In my view, there are four main pillars to training.  This is the long version:

Eureka! The Quintessential Running Post

VO2max = speed
Lactate Threshold = ability to hold speed
Running Economy = ability to hold LT
Psychobiological Model of Endurance = the mental aspect centered around motivation

With shorter workouts of 60 min or less consistently, you can challenge your VO2max and LT (dependent on pacing).  But what you'll lack is the ability to challenge RE.  The VO2max and LT play a much larger role for a 5k and 10k, and somewhat for the HM.  But a lot of the HM and M depend on RE.  It's like building a resiliency to fatigue.  If you don't challenge yourself with runs beyond 60 min, then you're going to find it hard to build that resiliency (or to be able to hold your lactate threshold at a certain pace for a longer period of time).

So what happens if you were to train at 60 min or less all the time, and raced say a HM?  It could be done, but you would likely be putting yourself at an injury risk.  You'd be running the race for completion purposes and should have no time goal.  You should plug in your 5k/10k into a race equivalency calculator and expect to be 10-20% slower than the HM time shown.

Even if you could stretch your 60 min cap to a 90 min cap every third weekend, you would significantly improve your chances at a HM.  It's only an extra 30 min of sleep every three weeks.  But believe it or not, it would make a pretty big difference.  And if you could get 1-2 runs between 90-120 min, then you would be in an even better place.

The other consideration is double days (doing more than one run in a single day).  But that gets super tricky and is not something I recommend doing unless you really understand the concepts.  It's the super truncated recovery cycle that could yield a similar effect to runs longer than 60 min, but I can't be certain the body would respond in the same manner.  So this is me saying don't do double days unless you know what you're doing.



Sleepless Knight said:


> Thanks. Just to make sure I'm getting closer to the same page, if followed perfectly the Galloway plan for a 10K/Half challenge will have you running 30-45 minutes on Tuesday/Thursday, and 4 miles on Saturday 3 weeks before the race weekend and 30-45 minutes on Tuesday/Thursday and 5 miles on Saturday and 14 miles on Sunday 2 weeks before the race weekend. Galloway has you running 3 times a week during the "easy" weeks and 4 times a week during the mileage buildup weeks.
> 
> Whereas if I'm beginning to process your plan, I'll be ideally running 5-6 days a week every single week regardless of if it's an "easy" week or "hard" week. Or am I still wandering out in left field somewhere?



I setup the amount of training based on one's personal ability to train.  I base it on how much they've done recently (last few months, and more specifically last three weeks).  I also base it on their availability on a daily basis (both days per week and time per day).  So there's no set pattern necessarily.  Some people do 4 days.  Some do 4/5 days alternating.  Some do 5 days, etc.  I do my best to write the plan around the person rather than the person around the plan.

Yes, Galloway alternates 3/4 like that because he's trying to induce extra recovery from the super long run.  I instead pull back on the super long run, and can incorporate more training stimulus over the course of the training.  Two different methodologies to try and get a similar effect in the end.

I do oscillate my plans, but generally I do the oscillation based on the weekly mileage (duration) more so than days per week.  So most people do a set number of days per week and then I manipulate the amount of training per day to get the easy, medium, and long weeks.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I was doing really good there for a while and kind of fell off the water wagon a bit, but I am trying to pick it back up. I have a 32oz bottle that I bring to work and a sticky note on my desk that says "Drink 1 bottle before lunch & 1 bottle before you leave!" So that's my daily goal. Plus any bonus ounces from my La Croix addiction.



PrincessV said:


> or in my morning cup of coffee.


I know people say that this doesn't count, but I like to pretend that it has to count a little.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

@DopeyBadger Thank you yet again for the explanation.  I made a lot of mistakes while training for my very first half.  Then in an attempt to recover from some of those mistakes before that first half, I nearly turned those mistakes into disasters.  Rightly concluding that it would be better to fail during the race instead of injuring myself to the point of not even starting the race, I dialed back to what had been working and hoped for the best.  Well, it worked and thus set a pattern of knowing what worked and didn't work all centered around Galloway's runDisney plans.  

Because the pattern worked, I stuck with it for many years.  It wasn't until my decision to attempt a half on just 3 weeks training that I had to incorporate what I had learned into a new pattern.  I settled on an appropriate gradual and safe progression to 13.1 miles on race and then modified a 4 week half training plan into the 3 weeks I actually had and felt like the required daily running times were doable and safe.  

So while I feel similar to how I did before my first half, I do not want to repeat those mistakes.  I'll probably make new mistakes, but this time I'm experienced enough to know that I can share those failures and learn why they happened.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTUQUOD: when I’m running, I have a small 4 oz bottle I can wear in my SS that I fill up halfway. Then I finish a 20 oz water bottle on the ride home. During my OTF workouts, I finish a 20 oz water before I leave the studio, refill to finish on the ride home. I’m pretty good about drinking up during the day, between sparkling and still varieties.

@rteetz I didn’t like your “not Active but still fees”post because


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> *Unofficial QOTD: *It's heating up out there, folks! How do you make sure you get enough water each day? Do you track ounces? Have a favorite cup/water bottle that helps?
> 
> (PS... Feel better soon @LSUlakes!)


I don't track, but I know if I haven't drank enough I'll start getting a headache.  I try to be preventive but somedays I'll just get caught up and forget but start to feel heavy headed.  I do drink Gatorade after running though and I might later in the day too if I've been outside all day sweating as water doesn't always cut it it seems.  I do seem to use the same few cups though and they are all Disney, Star Wars & and Indiana Jones cup!


----------



## rteetz

TCB in FLA said:


> ATTUQUOD: when I’m running, I have a small 4 oz bottle I can wear in my SS that I fill up halfway. Then I finish a 20 oz water bottle on the ride home. During my OTF workouts, I finish a 20 oz water before I leave the studio, refill to finish on the ride home. I’m pretty good about drinking up during the day, between sparkling and still varieties.
> 
> @rteetz I didn’t like your “not Active but still fees”post because


It actually is still active so...


----------



## flav

DopeyBadger said:


> All about expectations.


Thanks @DopeyBadger for taking the time to react to my 2019 plans in making! I like to dream the future. 

When I realized that 12 weeks between what will be my longest races so far, I started reading on the internet and found great articles on “if less than 3 weeks between Marathons” or “if between 3 and 8 weeks between Marathons” and had concluded that it was feasible. 

You are right to point out that my expectations on each of these are critical to my training approach. You already also know me well. The October 20th 2019 Marathon first goal would be a hard PR... Depending on how I do between now and then, I might even attempt a BQ. With second goal to learn from a new experience and finish it.
The Dopey goal will be a NG or rather to have fun. DD is dreaming too so I might have a 12 YO running partner for the 5k and 10k in 2020! 

ATTveryOldQOTD: I am slowly getting over a summer cold. We are at the beach and, today, instead of jumping to swim in the water and running at low tide, I just put my towel down and fell asleep on it. Conclusion is that, even if both are bummers, I prefer summer cold to winter cold because I’d rather be miserable outside than inside. That is definitely consistent with my views on running!

ATTunofficialQOTD: I typically forget to drink and do not keep track of it unless I am a few days before a race. Then, I have hours on each cups and water bottles in my office.


----------



## beatlecat42

LSUlakes said:


> Sorry for being absent today. I have a stomach bug and well... it’s not fun. I hope to be back tomorrow.


feel better soon!

qotd: THIS


cavepig said:


> I don't track, but I know if I haven't drank enough I'll start getting a headache.  I try to be preventive but somedays I'll just get caught up and forget but start to feel heavy headed.  I do drink Gatorade after running though and I might later in the day too if I've been outside all day sweating as water doesn't always cut it it seems.  I do seem to use the same few cups though and they are all Disney, Star Wars & and Indiana Jones cup!



except it's Cubs souvenir cups for me


----------



## FFigawi

run.minnie.miles said:


> *Unofficial QOTD: *It's heating up out there, folks! How do you make sure you get enough water each day? Do you track ounces? Have a favorite cup/water bottle that helps?



I don't track it. When my bottle or mug gets empty, I go refill it.


----------



## Waiting2goback

QOTD:  I just drink at my desk and each time I go to the bathroom, the water fountain is near the bathrooms, so I refill it.  

As for the pizza debate, since I have been absent a few days, the best flatbread I had on property was at the GF in Gasparilla's.  My favorite pizza on property is at Blaze Pizza at DS.  I worry about sharing because it is the best value on property IMO.  Fresh made in front of you.   I pay about $12 including a drink.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## kbenson13

ATTUQOTD:  I carry a 32 oz Nalgene bottle around with me all day and fill it a few times.  I don't track how much I drink, but I do consider the color of what comes out of me when I use the bathroom.  If it's relatively clear, I know I'm drinking enough...


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How many weeks do you dedicate to prepare for any one race? 

ATTQOTD: For a goal race that is either a half or full marathon I will have a specific plan that last 18 weeks. For shorter races that time frame will last anywhere from 8-12 weeks.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I spent 3 months working up to my first 5k, although to be fair the Galloway plan I used had me covering that distance well before the 3 months was over. And I did it nearly twice just to make sure I was ready. So maybe more like 5 months, although the last 3 I took more seriously.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many weeks do you dedicate to prepare for any one race?



Generally the only race I have a plan for is fulls and they are 18 weeks.  I don't train for 5Ks or 10Ks and I can be ready for a half in a few weeks even in the dead of winter.  I just go knock out a few 10 mile runs and am ready to go.

This year though I do have a 10K plan I'm using for the W&D race to try and place and that is an 8 week plan.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> Probs the same fascist that decided that squash and zucchini are acceptable pasta substitutes.



I substitute the noodles in lasagna with zucchini and eggplant. No they are equals, but on the calorie department, its worth the sacrifice and still yummy!



dis_or_dat said:


> Pizza - pepperoni. I like super greasy ny style best
> 
> @BuckeyeBama glad to hear you're back on the horse after that scare. My Vo2 max dropped from 57 to 39 over the course of my pregnancy. I started running after the baby was 2 months old and after 8 months of generally slow and easy miles (0-6 miles) it's back up to 54-55. I try to run at least 2-3 miles daily since it affects my mood.
> 
> Long race report since I haven't raced in over 13 months:
> Signed up last minute for a local 10k but wasn't sure where my fitness level was at (see paragraph above). I quit speed training months ago after an injury and just took slow easy runs since.
> 
> Tried to run blind and take my first mile easy but noticed I was breathing hard and wasn't sure if it was just nerves because I didn't feel like I was pushing it, so looked down at my watch and saw a 7:06 pace. Yikes! Pulled back, but still saw a 7:06 pace at the 1 mile marker. Tried to relax a little, but was going 7:07 at 2 miles. I slowed dramatically afterwards, but it may be because the guy I was pacing behind was fading pretty fast.  But I was angry at how I once again fell into the trap of going out too fast when I felt tired after mile 4. I did "chomp" a few people, but I had a feeling a woman I passed around mile 4 was going to race past me at the finish line. Since I was running mostly blind, I miscalculated and sprinted towards the finish line... that ended up being almost a mile away. I was disheartened and slowed down a lot but near the end was able to get back to a faster pace. And yes, at the end that woman beat me by 10 seconds.
> 
> Anyways, somehow I PR'd! 43:31
> 6th female overall and 2nd in my AG!



Whats the name of this race or is it already posted? TIA


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many weeks do you dedicate to prepare for any one race?


8+ as it depends on the distance and the training plan.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many weeks do you dedicate to prepare for any one race?


ATTQOTD: No set number of weeks - just however many it takes to get from current long distance run to race distance run. Right now, my base is 10 miles, so I guess my marathon training would be 19 weeks: increase distance every other week, plus a 3 week taper.


----------



## SarahDisney

Yesterday ATTQOTD: I have a water tracking widget on my watch. Sometimes i use it. Mostly i try to go through at least 2 32-oz water bottles per day.

Today ATTQOTD: however many weeks I have. I pick the races first, and then the plans go between races. There isnt really a set number of weeks.


----------



## LSUlakes

Someone mentioned something about beer delivery earlier in the thread and it made me thing of something we have that I believe to be unique. Maybe it is not, but I thought its worth mentioning. We have drive through daiquiri shops everywhere! To make it legal, they do one of the following: Do not put the straw in it, put the straw in it, but leave the top piece of paper on it, a piece of tape over the spot your straw goes in. Another thing they have is basically a drive through liquor store. They will load up your ice chest for you with whatever beer you want or other adult beverage. This probably has a lot to do with why car insurance in Louisiana is so high in our state.


----------



## Simba's Girl

AYQOTD: I make it a point to fill up my water bottle (I alternate between a 28oz one and a 32oz one) at least 4X a day. Some days I don't make it. Most days I do.

ATQOTD: Well...I was stupid last year and didn't do a TP for the 10K. It was my worst one ever and I was injured. Boo! This year for the M I'm doing a 20w plan. Fun runs, like 5Ks...depends upon if I have a goal or it was a last minute decision.  It gets a little annoying sometimes because I can be pretty competitive with myself.


----------



## gjramsey

Well, this thread only grew by 55 pages or so while I was away for 3 weeks.  Only took a couple of days to go through everything!  LOL

Some QOTD Answers:

Over Warm weather running, ready for cooler weather (not cold).  Geez, my first run back this morning it was 77 at 4:30 am.  We saw temps that warm only a couple times the whole 3 weeks in Europe.  I was really kinda jealous seeing folks run in London with temps in the 60s and low humidity and I did not take any running clothes....

Races per year:  6-8

Hate summer colds more than winter.

Sunscreen - nope, usually run before sunrise

World Cup - as much as I can.  Rooting for Germany, even though they have looked bad.  Iceland next, but I think they blew their chance to advance with their loss

Group runs - I do for long runs.  Conversations really help the miles go by.  But will do an 18-20 miler by myself, since most races will be run alone.

Water during races - use race provided most of the time, will carry my own if it is really hot/humid

BBQ - I love all kinds of BBQ and different areas of the country do some types better than others.  Yes, Texas seems to do Brisket really well, but I love a good pulled pork, and that can be hard to find in the Houston area.

Summer goals - survival and base miles


Also, for the CWS.........WOOOOOOOO   PIG    SOOOIEEEE   GO HOGS GO!

It was really nice to come back home and see my Hogs in the Championship series....plus beating two former SWC teams in the process.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:

I've already begun training for my January 2019 Marathon (sort of--I guess the training cycle will start for real in September).  I think it will be a 16-week cycle and it will be set up for me by @DopeyBadger  For past Half Marathons, I've done an 10-week FIRST training cycle.  For my last HM I actually followed a 16-Week FIRST marathon training program, but without religiously adhering to the cross-training days.  I was originally planning to run the full but failed at my long runs during training and chickened out and only ran the half instead...


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: 18 weeks for a marathon.  For any shorter distance, 90% of the time I'm not doing specific race training and it just sorta happens when I'm in "maintenance mode".


----------



## huskies90

run.minnie.miles said:


> *Unofficial QOTD: *It's heating up out there, folks! How do you make sure you get enough water each day? Do you track ounces? Have a favorite cup/water bottle that helps?


ATTUQOTD: I drink water throughout the day. I just fill my cup/bottle when empty.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many weeks do you dedicate to prepare for any one race?


ATTQOTD: Historically, I have not had much of a plan for any race.  For the half marathons I have run, I have increased mileage a few weeks before the race just so I know I can do it.  For the Disney marathon in January, I will start preparing in the Fall. I am not even sure what that means as I am not sure how I am going to approach the race. It will be my first and possibly only marathon. I may try to "run" it which will mean seeing how fast I can do it with goals of at least breaking 5 hours and possibly trying to break 4 hours. If that is the case, I will have a more formal plan and will be more physically ready. Or, I may take the approach of just trying to finish it where I would take it easy, walk more than run and stopping more for pictures, etc.  If that is the case, I will most likely approach it like I do the half marathons: (significantly) increasing mileage as the race approaches.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I don't have a set time frame. Just depends on when my race is, when I get that info to Coach, and how long that gap is. My current plan for my "A" Goal Half Marathon is 17 weeks. After that I have 16 weeks until Dopey. I will probably take a week or two break in between, which would put me at a 14 week Marathon plan. But this all depends on what Coach thinks is best. Luckily, I feel like after my Half Marathon plan I am going to be in the best shape of my life, so I will have that going for me, maybe.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I pick an A race and ask Dopeybadger when would be the ideal time to start training for it. Then I look and see if that is possible and if not, we adjust.  For short races that aren't really A races they tend to fall inside my training window for the bigger ones.  So they just get worked into the plan.  I think right now might be the first time in a long time I don't have a 5k or 10k just hanging out in the middle of my bigger plan.  But if I find one it'll be a fun run smooshed onto a training run.  
Also even when I say my plan is 16 weeks, it's usually right on the heels of another plan.  So I'm almost always on a plan.  The plans never end.  (and that's ok)


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> Luckily, I feel like after my Half Marathon plan I am going to be in the best shape of my life, so I will have that going for me, maybe.



Yes, this!!!  If I am starting from scratch after a long break my plans need to be a little longer.  But like last year I trained for a long time for a HM, then was in really great shape and my training for my next race wasn't as long.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATQOTD: Somewhere between 16 and 22 weeks for a marathon. I try to stay in half marathon shape, so generally no training plan for a half or shorter, which works out well since I don't plan those too far ahead.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many weeks do you dedicate to prepare for any one race?



16-20 weeks for a full, 30-40 weeks for a serious ultra.


----------



## Chaitali

I was gone for 2 weeks (a conference and then vacation in San Francisco) and there are so many new pages I can't even try to catch up   I'm just jumping in with today's question.  I think generally 10 to 12 weeks for a half.  I've only training for one full and I think I did 16 weeks for that one.  But I had a pretty good base from consistently running over the Summer.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Usually 12ish weeks. This year - however long it is between marathons. So far it has been 7 weeks, then 8 weeks. Right now I have a 15 week plan, then I have 10 weeks after that race until marathon 5/5. Then WDW Marathon is 4 weeks after that one ! I may die, lol. Plans right now are to just have fun, character pics, roller coasters and drinks during that one though.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I've discovered that tracking my water intake through my FitBit helps me out tremendously.  Until I started doing it, I had no idea how little water I was actually drinking every day. 

ATTQOTD:  Aside from my insane idea to run Superheroes on just 3 weeks training in 2017, I've always followed the runDisney Galloway plans.  Technically right now, I'm running to meet the San Francisco Giants 60 miles for 60 years virtual challenge and the Incredibles virutal 5Ks this summer, those are really just preludes to Dopey training.


----------



## KingLlama

Hey everybody....long time, no talk about running.

Nothing much new except that I went and ran a 5K two weeks ago, a year after running it as my first-ever 5k. I had more of a plan this time, and was about 30 pounds lighter, so I was able to carve three minutes off my time from last year.

Now I've got my race calendar pretty well charted out. Sticking with 5K's until a 10 in late September, and already have a half targeted for next Spring.

Since I'm only doing 5's and a 10 over the next several months, I want to keep things interesting by starting some kind of run streak. I'm trying to decide between:

-A mile a day run streak.
-A 5k a day(run or walk)
-10,000 steps a day, period.

Have any of you done any streaking? The run kind, not the fun kind. And if so, which one would you recommend, and how did yours go?


----------



## jennamfeo

KingLlama said:


> Hey everybody....long time, no talk about running.
> 
> Nothing much new except that I went and ran a 5K two weeks ago, a year after running it as my first-ever 5k. I had more of a plan this time, and was about 30 pounds lighter, so I was able to carve three minutes off my time from last year.
> 
> Now I've got my race calendar pretty well charted out. Sticking with 5K's until a 10 in late September, and already have a half targeted for next Spring.
> 
> Since I'm only doing 5's and a 10 over the next several months, I want to keep things interesting by starting some kind of run streak. I'm trying to decide between:
> 
> -A mile a day run streak.
> -A 5k a day(run or walk)
> -10,000 steps a day, period.
> 
> Have any of you done any streaking? The run kind, not the fun kind. And if so, which one would you recommend, and how did yours go?


I am on day 30 of my current run streak. I am just adding on a mile run to my rest days on my current training plan. But I have previously done run streaks where I just did 1 mile every day for X amount of days. The first time I did a run streak, I loved it. I had something that held me accountable but didn't take up too much of my time and I also saw results. It was a win/win all around.


----------



## YawningDodo

@LSUlakes I have a race for the schedule!

Scheels Great Pumpkin Run - 5K - goal is to finish

*Edit:* October 27! Forgot that part!


----------



## TheHamm

A hearty Thanks! to @GreatLakes and @DopeyBadger for the explanations.  
A solid bonus of DopeyBadger's posts is that all the equations and graphs makes it look like I am doing paid work, not reading up on LT and trying to compute my mm based on current VO2max.  I now have plenty of new questions stewing away, but the one I still have is regarding the statement of cumulative fatigue and stacking long runs which turn out in the example given in the post to not simply be additive.  Is this hyperbole or is there some additional basis to this?  I have no plans to intentionally do this, but I would like to understand.


----------



## JBinORL

ATTQOTD: However long DopeyBadger tells me to. 

Previously, 18 weeks for a marathon, 12 for a half.


----------



## TCB in FLA

LSUlakes said:


> Someone mentioned something about beer delivery earlier in the thread and it made me thing of something we have that I believe to be unique. Maybe it is not, but I thought its worth mentioning. We have drive through daiquiri shops everywhere! To make it legal, they do one of the following: Do not put the straw in it, put the straw in it, but leave the top piece of paper on it, a piece of tape over the spot your straw goes in. Another thing they have is basically a drive through liquor store. They will load up your ice chest for you with whatever beer you want or other adult beverage. This probably has a lot to do with why car insurance in Louisiana is so high in our state.


Back when I was a coed at Tulane, we would have whoever had a car go get drive through giant daiquiris for the newspaper editing staff, along with Taco Bell. Seriously some of the best college memories. Thanks for the memory jog!


----------



## YawningDodo

Read through the last few pages now....

ATTQOTD: No idea what my training timelines will look like in the future! I'm training up to 3.5 miles over the course of 13 weeks, but I don't have a 5K scheduled until something like 5 weeks after my current training plan ends (and then my only other 5K/10K option before winter is a no-go because I'll be abroad over that weekend). I'll have another 8 months to train for the HM I plan to run early next summer, then another 6 months after that to train up to the full. Don't know yet how I'll space that out, not even sure if/how far I'll follow Galloway beyond 3.5 miles before I purchase a DB custom plan (because I basically assume I eventually will).


----------



## LSUlakes

Chaitali said:


> I was gone for 2 weeks (a conference and then vacation in San Francisco) and there are so many new pages I can't even try to catch up   I'm just jumping in with today's question.  I think generally 10 to 12 weeks for a half.  I've only training for one full and I think I did 16 weeks for that one.  But I had a pretty good base from consistently running over the Summer.



Its worth reading the last weeks post, combined with the marathon thread and the poll the keels started. Some legit lol's


----------



## cavepig

ATTQOTD - 18 weeks for a marathon roughly I guess.  For a half I don't know honestly, it's all jumbling together lately.



LSUlakes said:


> I substitute the noodles in lasagna with zucchini and eggplant. No they are equals, but on the calorie department, its worth the sacrifice and still yummy!


 I would starve to death I'm sure without noodles too. I need my carbs but I do love lasagna with zucchini and eggplant in it


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Its worth reading the last weeks post, combined with the marathon thread and the poll the keels started. Some legit lol's



Another stellar testimonial for ole Keels!


----------



## LSUlakes

I was catching up on the marathon thread and I told whoever posted the question to bring the debate over here since we are getting ever so closer to needing to rename the thread to something like "Runners, Foodies, and Drinkers Lounge" lol. The question is Coke v/s Pepsi

THE ONLY ANSWER IS COKE!!!!!!!!!

Few things are as disappointing as when I am going to eat somewhere and ask for a coke, I get is Pepsi ok? It's not ok, I'll order a beer or water over that garbage. I really dislike Pepsi, plus beer is always good. lol ok I'll calm down now about the pepsi thing.

@jennamfeo


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> I was catching up on the marathon thread and I told whoever posted the question to bring the debate over here since we are getting ever so closer to needing to rename the thread to something like "Runners, Foodies, and Drinkers Lounge" lol. The question is Coke v/s Pepsi
> 
> THE ONLY ANSWER IS COKE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Few things are as disappointing as when I am going to eat somewhere and ask for a coke, I get is Pepsi ok? It's not ok, I'll order a beer or water over that garbage. I really dislike Pepsi, plus beer is always good. lol ok I'll calm down now about the pepsi thing.
> 
> @jennamfeo


Can't wait to see how this escalates.

 

Pepsi is never okay.


----------



## cavepig

Coke!  

Diet every now and then  and full fledge Coke before & after races.


----------



## JulieODC

Coke (I.e. Diet Coke).


----------



## ZellyB

Coke Zero or regular Coke.


----------



## gjramsey

COKE!!!  No diet stuff for me, or zero sugar or whatever.


----------



## LSUlakes

Has anyone been to Disney yet and have to pay the resort parking fee? I am curious how this charge comes across? Do you get a bill showing "x" charge per "x" night for a total, or just you owe $x dollars for parking?


----------



## YawningDodo

Diet Coke, with or without cherry and/or vanilla flavors if they've got it. I never used to care much for cola in general, but then I started having digestive issues whenever I consume any high fructose corn syrup, and the result is that when I go out to eat I can pretty much have Diet Coke, water, or iced tea. Developed a taste for Diet Coke right quick.

I'll tolerate Diet Pepsi if it's cherry-flavored.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Grew up in Columbus GA, living near Atlanta: Coke!

For those that don't know the history of Coke: 'According to Coca-Cola historian Phil Mooney, Pemberton's world-famous soda was "created in Columbus, Georgia and carried to Atlanta".' (from wiki)

Plus my car got hit once by a Pepsi truck. Probably while the driver was trying to hide the Coke he was drinking.


----------



## KSellers88

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Grew up in Columbus GA, living near Atlanta: Coke!
> 
> For those that don't know the history of Coke: 'According to Coca-Cola historian Phil Mooney, Pemberton's world-famous soda was "created in Columbus, Georgia and carried to Atlanta".' (from wiki)
> 
> Plus my car got hit once by a Pepsi truck. Probably while the driver was trying to hide the Coke he was drinking.



WAIT! You grew up in Columbus?!? That's where I work! We technically live across the Chattahoochee on Lake Harding but drive to Columbus every day for work. Sorry for getting overly excited, lol. I just forget what a small world it can be sometimes!

Also, Coke all the way but if I had my choice, please give me a Sprite the moment I cross the finish line. It'll be gone within 2 minutes!


----------



## avondale

Pepsi all the way!  Grew up drinking Pepsi and then Diet Pepsi in an area where both Pepsi and Coke were available and neither dominated the local restaurants.  Sometimes when it's a really hot day and I've been out in the Sun (but not after a run), all I really want is an ice-cold Diet Pepsi.  Or maybe a grape Popsicle.  

But now I don't drink regular soda because I don't want the empty calories and I don't drink diet sodas because I don't want the artificial sweeteners.  This last has been a big transition for me in the last few months.


----------



## camaker

I am an admitted soda junkie and drink WAY too much every day. Gotta go with Coke here. I can drink Pepsi and will without reservation when it’s the only thing available (Diet Pepsi).  Overall, within the two brands, I rank them within tiers:

*Tier 1*
Coke (rarely drink it due to calorie content, though)

*Tier 2*
Coke Zero (new formulation only)
Wild Cherry Diet Pepsi

*Tier 3*
Diet Mountain Dew
Diet Coke
Pepsi (rarely drink it due to calorie content, though)

*Tier 4*
Diet Pepsi


----------



## McNs

Full strength Coke for me! Even better if it has a dash of cherry syrup from Coke Corner in Disneyland


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

KSellers88 said:


> WAIT! You grew up in Columbus?



Military brat. Dad retired at Fort Benning. We moved to Columbus. St. Mary's Elementary School (BTW, not a Catholic school)

We had a nice long weekend in Columbus a couple of months ago. Saw the Tibetan monks and the mandala. Drank ginger mead, Nectar Creek Sting.

A religious experience; not specifying which event.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> so closer to needing to rename the thread to something like "Runners, Foodies, and Drinkers Lounge"



Go for it!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: 
Training my DD for a 5k: 8 weeks
Training for a 10k: 12 weeks
Training for a half: 16 weeks
Training for a full: Probably more.
It also depends on my race lineup. If I run a 10k 14 weeks before a half, then I adjust the half training accordingly.
I am pretty much always on a training plan / race / recovery cycle.


----------



## KSellers88

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Military brat. Dad retired at Fort Benning. We moved to Columbus. St. Mary's Elementary School (BTW, not a Catholic school)
> 
> We had a nice long weekend in Columbus a couple of months ago. Saw the Tibetan monks and the mandala. Drank ginger mead, Nectar Creek Sting.
> 
> A religious experience; not specifying which event.



Ohhhh that makes sense! Lots of people ended up here that way. Glad y'all enjoyed your weekend here!


----------



## Miranda

What is it with Mexican restaurants?  Do they get a discount on Pepsi for some reason?  Every restaurant around here that has Pepsi is always a Mexican restaurant.


----------



## CDKG

Miranda said:


> What is it with Mexican restaurants?  Do they get a discount on Pepsi for some reason?  Every restaurant around here that has Pepsi is always a Mexican restaurant.


You order a soda at Mexican restaurants? It's a Cadillac Margarita all the way for me!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I think 12 weeks for a half if starting from scratch? I don’t think I’ve ever trained for a 5/8/10k specifically. I have 3 fall half marathons so I’m not really considering marathon training for WDW to begin until the day I do Richmond Half (10 Nov) as I have 14 miles scheduled that day...I MIGHT do that extra .9 after... So I’ll already be well trained and then have 9 weeks to increase mileage. 

Dr. Pepper is my go-to soda when I get one. None of that diet garbage. 

I haven’t eaten at McDonalds in 10ish years, but for some reason their Coke is delicious. Also Coke overseas is so good!


----------



## YawningDodo

CDKG said:


> You order a soda at Mexican restaurants? It's a Cadillac Margarita all the way for me!



Pacifico over here. Or horchata if I don't feel like having alcohol; the Mexican restaurant we frequent does pretty decent horchata.


----------



## FFigawi

Miranda said:


> What is it with Mexican restaurants?  Do they get a discount on Pepsi for some reason?  Every restaurant around here that has Pepsi is always a Mexican restaurant.



First, you should be ordering margaritas. Second, you're at the wrong Mexican restaurant. Any good one will be offering the real deal - Mexican Coke


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many weeks do you dedicate to prepare for any one race?
> 
> ATTQOTD: For a goal race that is either a half or full marathon I will have a specific plan that last 18 weeks. For shorter races that time frame will last anywhere from 8-12 weeks.


Once I have a race scheduled I start focusing on that race.  It is my motivation to keep on track.  I just ran the BAA 10k on Sunday (it wasn't on your list because I don't think I mentioned it, it kinda snuck up on me).  I ran with my girlfriend.  It was her first race.  She swore she hated running.  She was down on it the whole morning before the race thinking she hated running, thinking she couldn't do a 10k.  Yesterday I was at work and she sent me a 10k she wants to do in September and she has said she wants to do a 1/2 at Disney in the future.  Anyhow the focus is now on my next race, the Smuttynose 1/2 marathon on 9/30.

Oh, and I have to add this, my girlfriend's training runs had all been between 14:30-15:30 for pace.  She averaged 13:29 for the race.  A few times that afternoon she would tell me how proud she was of herself.  My response, "Now you understand what I have been telling you for the last year." 

She also commented on how awesome it was to have so many people on the side of the road cheering us on, etc...  she may be starting to see the light guys.  



FFigawi said:


> 16-20 weeks for a full, 30-40 weeks for a serious ultra.


 what would be considered a not serious ultra?  



LSUlakes said:


> I was catching up on the marathon thread and I told whoever posted the question to bring the debate over here since we are getting ever so closer to needing to rename the thread to something like "Runners, Foodies, and Drinkers Lounge" lol. The question is Coke v/s Pepsi
> 
> THE ONLY ANSWER IS COKE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Few things are as disappointing as when I am going to eat somewhere and ask for a coke, I get is Pepsi ok? It's not ok, I'll order a beer or water over that garbage. I really dislike Pepsi, plus beer is always good. lol ok I'll calm down now about the pepsi thing.
> 
> @jennamfeo



For me, who RARELY drinks soda anymore, it depends.  I would take Coke over Pepsi for cola but I might take Sierra Mist over Sprite and Mug root beer is definitely the winner over anything Coke offers for root beer.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> what would be considered a not serious ultra?



A flat 50k doesn’t need much more training than a marathon. A hilly 90k takes a whole lot more work to prepare for.


----------



## Gemini1131

Coming out of lurkerdom to vote for Pepsi products. An ice cold Mountain Dew. CHerry coke or cherry Coke Zero if Pepsi products are not an option.


----------



## JulieODC

Waiting2goback said:


> Once I have a race scheduled I start focusing on that race.  It is my motivation to keep on track.  I just ran the BAA 10k on Sunday (it wasn't on your list because I don't think I mentioned it, it kinda snuck up on me).  I ran with my girlfriend.  It was her first race.  She swore she hated running.  She was down on it the whole morning before the race thinking she hated running, thinking she couldn't do a 10k.  Yesterday I was at work and she sent me a 10k she wants to do in September and she has said she wants to do a 1/2 at Disney in the future.  Anyhow the focus is now on my next race, the Smuttynose 1/2 marathon on 9/30.
> 
> Oh, and I have to add this, my girlfriend's training runs had all been between 14:30-15:30 for pace.  She averaged 13:29 for the race.  A few times that afternoon she would tell me how proud she was of herself.  My response, "Now you understand what I have been telling you for the last year."
> 
> She also commented on how awesome it was to have so many people on the side of the road cheering us on, etc...  she may be starting to see the light guys.
> 
> what would be considered a not serious ultra?
> 
> 
> 
> For me, who RARELY drinks soda anymore, it depends.  I would take Coke over Pepsi for cola but I might take Sierra Mist over Sprite and Mug root beer is definitely the winner over anything Coke offers for root beer.



I really want to do the BAA 10k next year!! My running store group got to hang out with Des Linden for a little bit - it looked like a fun, well-supported race!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I've professed my addiction to Diet Mountain Dew before. It is the only Pepsi product I drink, but it is also almost the only thing I drink other than water.

For cola, it's Coke hands down. Cherry Coke is probably my favorite drink in the world, but I can't do the calories (because I have no self control) so it is a once or twice a year treat. I can't drink any of the "Zero" drinks, they all give me acid reflux and there is something just enough "off" about them that I'm not a big fan even if they didn't give me heartburn. I was excited when Cherry Coke Zero was introduced; I think I drank one can and knew it was a never again.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is the warmest temps you have gone out for a run in? What about the coldest? Which would you prefer of the two extremes?

ATTQOTD: The warmest run I have ever been on has to be around 95 around 5PM, which probably had a heat index around 100 ish. The coldest run was during a 5k run. It was 21 that morning. Thats cold for my area! The coldest I have ever felt during a run was when it was raining, very windy and in the low 40's. Never warmed up on that one. I would take the cold extreme over the hot though.


----------



## LSUlakes

We currently do not have anyone with a race listed for this weekend. If someone out there has a race this weekend and would like to keep the streak alive, let me know and I'll add it to the list.


----------



## TheHamm

In the pop question (because Michigan) and from my spreadsheet (because it is how proper grocery lists are done unless on a white board and I can easily sort by grocery aisle)
1 diet vernors
2 diet dr. pepper
3 coke zero
4 cherry diet pepsi
5 rock and rye
6 inca cola

Only #3 &4 are available in the work vending machine, so currently I have half a bottle of Dr. Pepper on my desk from yesterday.  My grandparents had Pepsi all the time, and my grandpa would open a bottle, pour it into a glass, and slowly sip it all day, adding ice until by the end of the day it was mostly transparent and carbonation free.  But I loved a local fast food joint that had proper Cherry syrup added to pepsi.  So I have mixed feelings about the product that have little to do with the product itself.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have run a few races in July and August where it was probably 85-90 during the race plus humidity, and in the winter I've run when it's been 0F out.  I would rather be cold.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I’m pretty sure I have ran when it was over 100. I don’t remember what the dew point/ humidity was on that day. I did a speed interval workout after work yesterday with the T+D=160-163. It was tough. I’ve also ran in 10 degree weather with strong wind with negative wind chill. If I had to choose between the two extremes, I would choose the heat, because I can always slow down. With the cold and negative wind chills - there are only so many layers you can put on, and the cold sucks the energy right out of you. And too many layers may cause you to sweat. It’s a fine line between too many layers and not enough depending on how fast you want to run.

ETA: In general, I would prefer to run when it is cold, but no strong winds. But once the 10 degree mark is crossed... and for the most part I can guarantee that we will have wind where I live.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the warmest temps you have gone out for a run in? What about the coldest? Which would you prefer of the two extremes?


I am having a hard time with this!  I was happy running at 5* F and would take it over the yuck being thrown at me now.  >75* has been hard mostly because it seems to come with 80% humidity lately.  In my limited tracking, my max T+D was 160 and I cut off  14% of my plan.  I would prefer the 5 degrees.  I did not have sunscreen running into my eyes, sneezing due to whatever fluff is in the air, chafing, the need for sunscreen in hard-to-reach places (cursed strappy tanks they want everyone to wear!), and  I find myself more dehydrated even though I am inhaling excess water.  I am willing to wake at silly hours to run when it is cooler, if I can get to bed on time!


----------



## JBinORL

RE: Coke vs. Pepsi. I did my grad school internship with Pepsi. Do you have ANY idea how hard it is to order a rum and Pepsi instead of a rum and coke? And how bad it tastes?


----------



## cavepig

ATTQOTD - I've ran when it was 100  and I've ran when it's 0, give or take a few degrees.  Not sure on feels like with Humidity and wind chills though, but I've ran in a lot.   I will take heat over freezing any day, slow down & drink is better than freezing up like a TaunTaun.    Humidity drains me though for sure, but freezing I've had my body get all messed up as well.  They both suck in their own very special ways really!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: Hottest is probably about 90 degrees with high humidity.  Lowest temp is single digits.  I'd pick the cold weather every time.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I know this doesn't exactly answer the question, but my least favorite running condition is WIND. Yuck. 

Also (Diet) Coke for life. This is definitely a Pepsi state though... watching a Husker game in any of the venues would be SO much better with Coke products. All of the high schools around here also have Pepsi. My husband is a non-teacher HS basketball coach, so I go to a LOT of boys basketball games in the winter and sometimes sneak a bottle of Diet Coke in to have with my gourmet supper of popcorn.


----------



## JM735

Ok, being away from the boards for a bit is almost detrimental - I don't think there is such a thing as catching up.  But after a quick skim, it looks like I will need to spend a few hours seeing what I missed.

Because I'm adamant about it, I'll say now: Diet Coke.  Period.  There is no other option for me.  If I can't tell from the menu, my first question is always 'Coke or Pepsi?', since a Rum and Diet is made only with Diet Coke!

Anyway, for today's question, I'd say the warmest I've run in is low 90s and the coldest is in the mid 30s.  I'd probably prefer the heat, but in general I'm a treadmill runner so I can be in a climate-controlled environment.  Between Marathon weekend and (formerly) Dark Side weekend, Disney events can certainly push both temperature extremes.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: highs: somewhere in the 90s last summer. Cold: about 20 during my 5k this winter. Not really cold by Ohio standards but usually I move indoors during winter not because of cold but because of ice.


----------



## PrincessV

On pop (former WNYer here)...
I took the Pepsi Challenge 3 times. I nailed it all 3 times on the first sip. Pepsi only for me. Though it's not something I drink regularly in the first place: I only reach for a cola if I feel a migraine coming on, and _only_ Pepsi works for that for reasons unknown to me. I've tried Coke in a pinch when that was all I could get, but it didn't work well and tasted like swill to boot. I don't drink pop/soda at all under normal conditions... unless there's Vernors around, then I'm all in.


----------



## GreatLakes

Coke vs Pepsi: I don't like pop so neither for me.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: It was 95° Sunday, felt like 105° when I ran. That’s the warmest I can think of right now. Coldest is probably low 30s. I’ll take the warmer any day because I have no issue with slowing it down and getting through it. I have a hard time recovering after cold runs with my breathing and can’t stop coughing for a few hours.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JM735 said:


> Because I'm adamant about it, I'll say now: Diet Coke. Period. There is no other option for me. If I can't tell from the menu, my first question is always 'Coke or Pepsi?', since a Rum and Diet is made only with Diet Coke!


I knew I liked you.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Has anyone been to Disney yet and have to pay the resort parking fee? I am curious how this charge comes across? Do you get a bill showing "x" charge per "x" night for a total, or just you owe $x dollars for parking?


From what I understand is been kind of hit or miss with how it operates. Right after it was implemented people were able to get away without paying. I’m sure they have cracked down a bit more now but there hasn’t been a lot of talk about it.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the warmest temps you have gone out for a run in? What about the coldest? Which would you prefer of the two extremes?


Probably mid 80s with some humidity. I don’t think I have run in the 90s.

As for cold I’ve been out in the 20s and that’s about my lowest I’ll go outside. I hate wearing so many layers for a run. 

I don’t mind running in the heat as long as it’s early in the morning before it’s really hot.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  The Habanero Hundred relay I was part of last August was the hottest.  my first leg was at mid afternoon and the temps were 98 degrees and the trail had a lot of sandy sections with no shade and the temps in those areas was around 130....  coldest was upper teens.  Give me cold weather!  I can layer up as needed


----------



## Sanchez

I will stick with this calendar year. I ran a half marathon at 31 degrees. That was fine after mile 2 (except for the significant wind) but the pre-race and start were too cold for me. 

South Carolina summers are not pleasant. Last week I did a track workout with a T+D of 174. I assume there is some benefit to preparing for race conditions but at this point I would rather run indoors than deal with the conditions.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Has anyone been to Disney yet and have to pay the resort parking fee? I am curious how this charge comes across? Do you get a bill showing "x" charge per "x" night for a total, or just you owe $x dollars for parking?


Not yet, but soon for me. The'e a thread going with real-life experiences and it's all over the place: some have had the parking fee added to their final bill, others had none at all.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the warmest temps you have gone out for a run in? What about the coldest? Which would you prefer of the two extremes?


ATTQOTD: Warmest was a Feels Like of 108 - I think the actual temp was 99. Coldest is a toss-up between this year's WDW marathon weekend and the Frozen 5K in 2015; not sure which was technically colder, but we had to scrape ice off the car's windshield for this year's 5K, so I'm giving the edge to that one, lol! I hate both extremes and would like to only run when it's 70-75 degrees and 70% humidity


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> A hearty Thanks! to @GreatLakes and @DopeyBadger for the explanations.
> A solid bonus of DopeyBadger's posts is that all the equations and graphs makes it look like I am doing paid work, not reading up on LT and trying to compute my mm based on current VO2max.  I now have plenty of new questions stewing away, but the one I still have is regarding the statement of cumulative fatigue and stacking long runs which turn out in the example given in the post to not simply be additive.  Is this hyperbole or is there some additional basis to this?  I have no plans to intentionally do this, but I would like to understand.



The short answer is that it's not so easy to say that a 7 mile easy run + an 11 mile long run the next day provides the same stimulus as day off + an 18 mile long run, it does not have to be perfectly additive.  Or in my terms, a 60 min easy run + 85 min LR does not necessarily equal a 135 min LR.  The goal is to receive a similar stimulus from the stacked workouts in order to lessen the risk of injury.

But I'll take a stab at the longer answer (because you knew I would at least try).

First, to understand what I'm talking about, read this background information on TRIMP (link) and HRSS (link).  The short version of those is that TRIMP and HRSS are methods to calculate the stress (or training load) of a workout using duration and relative HR (based on someone's resting HR, max HR, and LT HR).  Also, "Fitness" builds slower than "Fatigue" as both are measures of training load averages over timeframes of 6 weeks and 2 weeks.  So it takes longer to build fitness, and fatigue can be erased at a faster rate.

The goal of training is to provide a stimulus such that you get an adaptation.  Two different methods are to be rested entering the workout (0 easy + 18 mile LR) and the other is to be fatigued entering the workout (7 mile easy + 11 mile LR).  The idea is that with the lesser stacked workout (i.e. not taking the duration further out) you should have less of a fatigue feeling entering the next workout (come Tuesday) then you would if you did an 18 mile LR alone.

I'm going to use my own dataset for the example, since that's the most extensive set of examples I can give.

Let's say two runners enter a peak week at the same "Fitness" (defined in TRIMP as 6 week average training load) and "Fatigue" (defined in TRIMP as 2 week average training load).  One problem with this example is going to be that two runners following these two different types of plans may not end up with the same "Fitness"/"Fatigue" entering peak week.

Runner A does the following week - 

M- OFF
T- 3 mile easy
W- OFF
R- 3 mile easy
F- OFF
Sa- OFF
Su- 26 mile LR

Total = 32 miles

Runner B does the following week - 

M- 1 mile Easy + 2 x 1.5 mile at 10k w/ 0.5 mile RI + 1 mile Easy
T- 4 mile Easy
W- OFF
R- 1 mile Easy + 4 mile M Tempo + 1 mile Easy
F- OFF
Sa- 6 mile Easy
Su- 12 mile LR

Total = 33.5 miles

Based on my own data set (extrapolated using someone else's paces but my durations, so they should be equivalent), then we get the following training load data set:

Fatigue = 65
Fitness = 50

Runner A

M- OFF = -13% from Fatigue and -2.5% from Fitness (Fatigue = 55.9, Fitness = 48.75)
T- 3 mile Easy = -4% from Fatigue and 0% from Fitness (Fatigue = 53.66, Fitness = 48.75)
W- OFF = -13% from Fatigue and -2.5% from Fitness (Fatigue = 46.6, Fitness = 47.5)
R- 3 mile Easy = -4% from Fatigue and 0% from Fitness (Fatigue = 44.7, Fitness = 47.5)
F- OFF = -13% from Fatigue and -2.5% from Fitness (Fatigue = 38.8, Fitness = 46.3)
Sa- OFF = -13% from Fatigue and -2.5% from Fitness (Fatigue = 33.8, Fitness = 45.1)

So entering the Sunday LR, this runner has dropped their "optimal" training from +15 down to -12 (now in "race mode" entering their LR).

Su - 26 mile LR = +44% from Fatigue and +12% from Fitness (Fatigue = 48.7, Fitness = 50.5)

So this runner lost about 16.3 points in Fatigue through the week and gained 0.5 points in Fitness

Runner B

M- 1 mile Easy + 2 x 1.5 mile at 10k w/ 0.5 mile RI + 1 mile Easy = +12% from Fatigue and +3% from Fitness (Fatigue = 72.8 and Fitness = 51.5)
T- 4 mile Easy = -4% from Fatigue and 0% from Fitness (Fatigue = 69.8, Fitness = 51.5)
W- OFF = -13% from Fatigue and -2.5% from Fitness (Fatigue = 60.7, Fitness = 50.2)
R- 1 mile Easy + 4 mile M Tempo + 1 mile Easy = +14% from Fatigue and +2.5% from Fitness (Fatigue = 69.2, Fitness = 51.5)
F- OFF = -13% from Fatigue and -2.5% from Fitness (Fatigue = 60.2, Fitness = 50.2)
Sa- 6 mile Easy = +3% from Fatigue and +1% from Fitness (Fatigue = 62, Fitness = 52)

So entering the Sunday LR, this runner has maintained their "optimal" training from +15 down to +10.  So still fatigued entering the run.

Su- 12 mile LR = +20% from Fatigue and +4% from Fitness (Fatigue = 74.4, Fitness = 54.1)

So this runner gained about 9 points in Fatigue through the week (thereby maintaining the cumulative fatigue) and gained 4.1 points in Fitness.

While the total mileage was similar (32 vs 33) there was a much larger gain based on TRIMP and HRSS for the runner doing schedule B than was for schedule A.  That's because schedule B allowed for other types of training since you weren't so focused on the ability to do the long run.

This is the best way I can quantitate it for you to show the difference between the two.  The TRIMP and HRSS are not the end all be all, but merely a method of analyzing training in a quantitive sense.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the warmest temps you have gone out for a run in? What about the coldest? Which would you prefer of the two extremes?



I believe the hottest was a T+D of 165.  I believe the coldest was a wind chill of -30F.  Honestly, they're both brutal.  I'm not sure my family will let me run in the super cold anymore, so I guess that would mean I must prefer the hotter temps moving forward (although I like cold running).


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the warmest temps you have gone out for a run in? What about the coldest? Which would you prefer of the two extremes?


ATTQOTD: I prefer heat over cold.  The warmest run - definitely in the 90's mid day with humidity but I can't tell you exactly. I almost never not go out due to heat.  As for cold, I also try not to not go out due to cold weather even though I hate the cold so much. And since the last few winters have not been too bad, I would say I have enjoyed the cold runs recently more than I did in the past.  Probably mid teens is the coldest I'll go out. 


run.minnie.miles said:


> I know this doesn't exactly answer the question, but my least favorite running condition is WIND. Yuck.


+1  I think wind is way worse than the cold and I probably be more inclined to not go out on a windy wind chilly day than a normal cold day.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: hottest was probably 80s. Coldestwas single digits, feels like -10. I dont like either one, but if i had to choose, then cold - i can add layers more easily than I can subtract them.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> I know this doesn't exactly answer the question, but my least favorite running condition is WIND. Yuck.


   So, Yes, to this, wind can be so tiring!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the warmest temps you have gone out for a run in? What about the coldest? Which would you prefer of the two extremes?



Hottest: 105 in the Middle East
Coldest: -5 in Russia 

I much prefer running in the cold over the heat. I can dress appropriately for the cold. I can only undress so far in the heat.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Pretty much from June until September I'll be running in the mid to high 90s with "feels like" temps above 100. The coldest was probably in the teens. I prefer the heat, because I am crazy.


----------



## Chaitali

I think the hottest I've run is in the low 90s and the coldest in the 20s.  If it's in the teens or more than 90, I'm taking it to the treadmill.


----------



## Kerry1957

ATTQOTD: The hottest I've ever run in was about 115 in Kuwait one warm summer day. OK. I didn't really run, but I did do about a mile slow jog just to experience it, and "brag" to my friends back home. Here in Chicago, I still prefer heat to cold.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  The hottest I've ever run in were air temps in the 100-101 range (not sure what the feels like was, but it's pretty humid where I am).  The coldest was probably around 18-19 degrees with single digit wind chills.  I prefer running in the heat to the bitter cold, though.  I just don't handle cold well.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: The hottest temp I have ever run was in the 90s and it was miserable. The coldest was in the teens. I much prefer running in the cold!

Yesterday’s QOTD: I think the longest training plan was 18 weeks for a marathon. 

Answer to the most important question: Coke!


----------



## JulieODC

Hottest: probably a humid 90?

Coldest: -15 at my NYD 5k this year!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Hottest was 100 plus heat index somewhere above that with our nasty humidity. Coldest probably upper teens. I much prefer cold as I can add as many layers as needed but can only take off so much. 

also - 
1. Diet Dr. Pepper
2. Coke
3. Diet Pepsi
4. Diet anything else
5. Diet Coke
6. Pepsi

But I usually drink sweet tea.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Like I am supposed to remember this?! I definitely haven't ran in the cold like most of you, but I've made the mistake of waiting too long in the summer and running when it's over 100*. 
BUT I would rather run in the heat. I might die during Marathon weekend.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

Hottest - High 90s as I do live in Florida 
Coldest - Frozen 10K in 2015 so the 30s?


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Hottest was very high 90's.  Coldest was 8 degrees with a "feels like" somewhere south of 0.  Both for races because I just default to treadmill during "extremes."
I did win my division in the cold race, so I guess I'll say colder if I had to choose.  Waiting outside in the cold is awful, but added heat from running makes it kinda okay-ish. Although not being able to fully feel ones feet isn't ideal. 
Being really hot I'll say isn't too bothersome for like an easy 3-4 miles, but during a race or longer distance...I just wilt.

PS Ever notice how waitresses all say "Is pepsi ok?" when you order a coke.  They know what's up


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the warmest temps you have gone out for a run in? What about the coldest? Which would you prefer of the two extremes?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The warmest run I have ever been on has to be around 95 around 5PM, which probably had a heat index around 100 ish. The coldest run was during a 5k run. It was 21 that morning. Thats cold for my area! The coldest I have ever felt during a run was when it was raining, very windy and in the low 40's. Never warmed up on that one. I would take the cold extreme over the hot though.



Similarly, I've had some hot runs in the mid-90s F that probably felt much hotter.

My new record for coldest one was visiting my in-laws outside of Detroit this past Christmas.  The temperature was 1 F.  Total rookie mistake: I'd brought my hydration vest because I was going to be out over an hour and hadn't thought about how quickly the drink-tube would freeze - within the first 15 min.  Never got anything out of it for that run.  Otherwise, it really wasn't that bad as long as I was moving.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

*Unofficial QOTD: *It's heating up out there, folks! How do you make sure you get enough water each day? Do you track ounces? Have a favorite cup/water bottle that helps?

I track my weight daily in the summer and on vacations to hot destinations to ensure that I am well hydrated. Weight loss = dehydration.

*QOTD: *How many weeks do you dedicate to prepare for any one race?

18-20 weeks for a marathon. 12 weeks for a half. I don't really "train" for shorter races since my PR days are behind me.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the warmest temps you have gone out for a run in? What about the coldest? Which would you prefer of the two extremes?


Warmest - maybe 120 degrees in the desert while in the Army, about 100 degrees along the levee @ Lake Pontchartrain as a civilian. Coldest - minus 20 while in the Army, maybe minus 5 as a civilian.

I much prefer to run in extreme heat than extreme cold. I would much rather run in mild cold vs. mild heat.


----------



## ChipNDale86

Hottest: Definitely somewhere in the mid-to-high 90s. Don't know if I've ever crossed the 100 degree threshold while running but I'm sure I've come close. Heck, last Monday it was 93 degrees when I went for my run. 

Coldest: Probably the teens.

I HATE getting started running in the cold, but I definitely prefer it to really hot temps once I get going. Though I am more likely to actually get outside for a run in 90-degree weather than I am for a 18-degree run, so.....
I like when races started in the low 40s!


----------



## Bree

Pepsi for this girl! 

ATTQOTD:  I have no idea the hottest or coldest temps. I have a poor memory and I don’t keep track.  I live in central FL and summers are brutal.  This past winter I think temps were in the high 30’s and lower 40’s. I had to buy warm running clothes LOL!!!  I had gotten rid of them when we moved to south Florida.  South FL doesn’t get nearly as cold as central FL in the winter.


----------



## txdisneygrl

ATTQOTD: I live in SE Texas so... the summer is hot. I try to run in the morning or evening but I've definitely run in some feels like 100+ temps with actual temps in mid-90s. Coldest... I've done a couple of long runs prepping for Princess Half in the high 20s-low 30s. I prefer the cold honestly. I am faster and tend to get rather warm so don't have to layer much. That said, I usually have a horrible coughing fit when I'm done with a run in the cold. 

Planning to buy new shoes today. Mileage isn't that high on the current pair, but age and the back pain tell me it's time to swap them out.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Pepsi vs Coke = Dr Pepper


----------



## PCFriar80

This Coke v. Pepsi discussion makes me chuckle because my first job way back when was working at Friendly's [High Ridge Road in Stamford, CT]  To give you a general time-frame, small cones were 20 cents and large cones were 30 cents.  Pay was pretty good for a 16 year old and I got to share in tips even though I was primarily a dishwasher.  But I digress.  On that rare occasion when I got to work the carry-out, I'll always remember how we had to let people know when they were ordering a "coke" that indeed we were serving "Friendly Cola".  Made the old fashion way with seltzer and a pump of friendly cola syrup.  Truth be told the seltzer /syrup ratio was an art and most of the time it would be too sweet or not sweet enough.


----------



## YawningDodo

*ATTQOTD:* Dunno what the hottest was, but it was probably in 2016 when I took my first stab at training and was running after work in the summer. Probably did quite a few runs when it was in the 90s (F). Between that and being tired from the work day (and a few other things) I think it's no wonder I quit...morning runs have been a much better deal for me this summer. 

Coldest I've ever deliberately gone out to run in was 18 (F) at a Thanksgiving 5K--I want to say that was in 2015? Thankfully (haha, _thankfully_) it wasn't icy, which was my big worry that morning. I've done Burn the Bird twice and both times it was a chilly race. The Ice Breaker in April is better; it's usually in the 40s. 

Coldest it's ever been when I was outside and running was probably -5 or -10 when a former housemate's dog got out and we had to go chase him down. I had trouble breathing for an hour afterward.


----------



## michigandergirl

Coke by a landslide. And a regular Coke, none of that diet crap. Pepsi is never okay.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I had to check last year records on my Nike App to find the extreme temperatures I ran in. 
Coldest -19C or -3F
Warmest 29C or 85F
I prefer cold, although not that extreme, because it is possible to dress accordingly and running warms me up.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many weeks do you dedicate to prepare for any one race?



Depends. It was like 4-5 months preparing for my marathon just because it was a new distance for me. However, with some of my more recent 5Ks and 10Ks, I was aiming more for better times and probably used about a month of two of incorporating speed work and workouts replicating the course elevation.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the warmest temps you have gone out for a run in? What about the coldest? Which would you prefer of the two extremes?



Warmest = ~100 degrees (F)
Coldest = -6 degrees (F)

These are face value temps taking in no consideration for wind chill and/or humidity. If I HAD to pick one of the two, I'd probably take the hottest. You can stop, hydrate and walk a bit if you needed. I wouldn't stop during the cold temps.


----------



## Waiting2goback

FFigawi said:


> A flat 50k doesn’t need much more training than a marathon. A hilly 90k takes a whole lot more work to prepare for.



I figured you had some reasoning behind the statement but any ultra is still an ultra.  And a 50k may take the same training as a full marathon but those aren't exactly easy either.  



JulieODC said:


> I really want to do the BAA 10k next year!! My running store group got to hang out with Des Linden for a little bit - it looked like a fun, well-supported race!


It's my fourth year in a row running it.  It's such a great race, you need to do it.  I saw Des running, I saw Meb as well. They also both spoke after the awards ceremony too.  




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the warmest temps you have gone out for a run in? What about the coldest? Which would you prefer of the two extremes?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The warmest run I have ever been on has to be around 95 around 5PM, which probably had a heat index around 100 ish. The coldest run was during a 5k run. It was 21 that morning. Thats cold for my area! The coldest I have ever felt during a run was when it was raining, very windy and in the low 40's. Never warmed up on that one. I would take the cold extreme over the hot though.



When I was training for TOT I wanted heat and humidity to get used to the potential for those conditions in FL so I ran in 97' and high humidity.  Coldest was 8' at night so there wasn't any sun to even try to warm up.  

I would pick the cold because if you dress right you will eventually warm up.  If it's hot, you only gotten hotter.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Dis5150

I have mixed feelings about yesterday evening. 
Good - We moved the TM into the dining room and the dining table to the back porch so I can run in the AC. 
Bad - Started running and it immediately started slowing down and losing power. Finally (after an hour and taking the cover off and messing around with the motor DH not me!) we figured out that it was on the same breaker as the AC in that room and wasn't getting enough amps(?) so we plugged it into a heavy duty extension cord and plugged it in in another room and it worked fine.
Good - I was finally able to run 4 miles on the TM and keep going on my plan!
Good/Bad - Someone dumped an adorable puppy out where I live and it showed up on my front porch last night. I DO NOT want a 3rd dog! She kept us up all night and I am exhausted today. Her name is now Daisy and she slept in my bed and has a vet appt. this afternoon. Sigh.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: * Keeping with our theme yesterday and also a timely suggestion from a fellow poster we have the following question. Ladies, will you run in just a sports bra if it is hot? Gentlemen, will you go shirtless? And if not, why? Do you find it offensive? Or just not for you?

ATTQOTD: I keep my shirt on because I'm way to chunky to be out public without a shirt. It shouldn't matter, but it does. Not a big deal and for those who do it, both men and women (sports bra), I am not bothered by it.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Keeping with our theme yesterday and also a timely suggestion from a fellow poster we have the following question. Ladies, will you run in just a sports bra if it is hot? Gentlemen, will you go shirtless? And if not, why? Do you find it offensive? Or just not for you?



When I was younger (much younger), I would go shirtless, but back then, (i) the sports fabric wasn't what it is today and (ii) I was in good shape.  I never go shirtless now because others might find it offensive, and the clothing is technically much better.  I do not find it offensive at all if others run shirtless (or just a sports bra for ladies).  In fact, a few weeks ago, my daughter and I were out for a run and about half way through she said she was really hot, so I suggested that she take off her shirt and just run in her sports bra.  She wasn't sure, but thought about it for a while, then did it, and she felt much better.  I think people should run in whatever is comfortable for them.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Keeping with our theme yesterday and also a timely suggestion from a fellow poster we have the following question. Ladies, will you run in just a sports bra if it is hot? Gentlemen, will you go shirtless? And if not, why? Do you find it offensive? Or just not for you?



Once it gets into the mid-40s I run shirtless.  I get really warm when I run and it is just more comfortable for me.  Even in the 30's a lot of the time I'll start in a shirt and end up losing it if it is a race.  My comfort is more important than what some stranger thinks.

The only exception is when I run trails.  I run in a singlet to minimize the surface area for ticks.


----------



## txdisneygrl

I won't run in just a sports bra because I am not comfortable with that- and more area for sunburn.  No offense to people who do, or guys who run shirtless. I do occasionally roll my tank up to vent, but if I see someone coming I roll it back down. I always get funny looks because I tend to run warm so even in the mid 40s I am running in capris and a tank top.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I used to - when I was leaner and didn't live in FL. More exposed skin = more real estate in need of sunscreen, so for that reason alone I wear a shirt. The fact that it covers the mid-life flab is a bonus. 

ETA: as soon as I posted, I thought to myself: "Really? You wear a bikini in public and truly do not care what anyone thinks of you in it - why is the running bra thing an issue?" I don't have an answer to that, but the need for more sunscreen is a non-starter, so I'm not worried about figuring it out, lol!


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Keeping with our theme yesterday and also a timely suggestion from a fellow poster we have the following question. Ladies, will you run in just a sports bra if it is hot? Gentlemen, will you go shirtless? And if not, why? Do you find it offensive? Or just not for you?


ATTQOTD: Not offensive, but not for me.  I wouldn't wear sleeveless shirts until after college I was so self conscientious.  I am over that, but would still not feel comfortable without something covering my stomach.  Beyond that, I already whine about the need to sunscreen my back in racer tanks, and I already run out of shirt with which to wipe away the sweat running too close to my eyes.  So despite my puritanical upbringing, I would have to overcome the loss of the multifunctional device that is my shirt.  Also, I appreciate the reminder that I need new shirts or to do laundry more frequently.  

Running device related, with the leak that Prime Day will be mid-July, I was considering ditching the starting-to-fade fitbit for a Garmin Vivioactive 3.  Does anyone else have a running wishlist?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Keeping with our theme yesterday and also a timely suggestion from a fellow poster we have the following question. Gentlemen, will you go shirtless? And if not, why? Do you find it offensive? Or just not for you?


I never run shirtless - not even when running on the beach. Being shirtless in my family is only acceptable if at the beach or pool side, but not when exercising. When I see men running shirtless I can't help but think of them as attention seekers.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: I'm a proud member of the #sportsbrasquad. My comfort trumps people I will never meet possibly being offended.


----------



## YawningDodo

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Keeping with our theme yesterday and also a timely suggestion from a fellow poster we have the following question. Ladies, will you run in just a sports bra if it is hot? Gentlemen, will you go shirtless? And if not, why? Do you find it offensive? Or just not for you?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I keep my shirt on because I'm way to chunky to be out public without a shirt. It shouldn't matter, but it does. Not a big deal and for those who do it, both men and women (sports bra), I am not bothered by it.



My answer is the same as your answer. It shouldn't matter and I wouldn't be offended if I saw someone else with my body shape (or any other) doing it, but my self consciousness would outweigh my physical comfort if I ran in just a sports bra at my current weight. My favorite running shirt basically doesn't have a back (like there's just a giant hole in the back of it and you can see my running bra straps and a bunch of skin), so apparently I'm fine as long as my front is covered.

Related: I _have_ stopped giving a heck about what people might think if I go out in form-fitting clothes. No more baggy shorts that get eaten by my thighs; I'm out in capris and anyone who doesn't like the look of my legs can just deal with it. Ditto sleeveless shirts/tank tops.


----------



## lahobbs4

I'm new to the running thread, been lurking for just a bit but mostly hang out on the Marathon board while prepping for Dopey 2019.

ATTQOTD: Always a shirt. Not because I care what anyone else will think, but because if I only wore a sports bra I would be looking down at the jiggling instead of ahead at the road 

My husband runs without a shirt because these Arkansas summers are bonkers hot.


----------



## Dis5150

lahobbs4 said:


> I'm new to the running thread, been lurking for just a bit but mostly hang out on the Marathon board while prepping for Dopey 2019.
> 
> ATTQOTD: Always a shirt. Not because I care what anyone else will think, but because if I only wore a sports bra I would be looking down at the jiggling instead of ahead at the road
> 
> My husband runs without a shirt because these Arkansas summers are bonkers hot.



This was my question suggestion because I am also in Arkansas and am dying!

ATTQOTD: I haven't run in just a sports bra and am not offended by others running in one (or men running shirtless). I am a tad self conscious about my mid section (although that is getting better!) but this ridiculous heat is making me less concerned about my self-consciousness, lol!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I’m also self-conscious, so I never go shirtless. It is my goal to eventually be in the type of shape where I would no longer feel that way about myself going shirtless. I’d still wear a shirt though because of the sun.

I’ve got no issue with others running without a shirt or in a sports bra.


ETA: I do run shirtless on the treadmill in my house. My dog may be judging me, but I give him food so he likes me anyway.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: nope.  I'm too self-conscious.  Heck, I'm not even comfortable running in tanks.  I don't care nor do I notice what anyone else runs in.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Fitting question as last Sunday was Global Sports Bra Day! Before Sunday, I ran in just my sports bra twice, and both times it was because I ditched my shirt half way through my run because it was H O T. But Sunday, I went out without a shirt for 7 miles, around a popular part of my city. It was the most terrifying thing I have done on a run. I felt extremely self conscious. I was really self aware the whole time. I felt scared at some points, almost unsafe. I felt very jiggly. But I did it. Funny part was, it was kind of windy and wasn't even that hot when I was out. Ha. But then I took a picture and posted it on the internet to make it real. Will I run in just a sports bra again? Sure, especially as it starts to heat up. I just hope that my insecurities subside because the emotions I went through were exhausting.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

No - no one needs to see that


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: Run in just a sports bra?? Nope! No one wants to see that.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: It doesn't offend me at all, no matter the size/shape of person, but it's just not something I'm comfortable doing. I've worn just a sports bra on my treadmill and found it really uncomfortable. I have a few tank tops that are really light/have engineered cooling holes and would much rather wear that.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQUOD: I have run in a sports bra in the past but am wayyyy past those days. I was so self conscious about it then, but if I looked like that now, I would be rocking that sports bra at the grocery store, PTA meetings and every possible opportunity. You don’t know what you’ve got til it’s gone.

And if someone wants to run in a bra or shirtless, go for it. I would always rather see a shirtless athlete in motion, even with a few extra pounds, rather than a couch potato at the beach.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Doesn't particularly offend me, but not at all my jam. I don't even wear tanks. Not because I can't, but because it's just not how I dress.


----------



## JulieODC

Doesn’t offend me, but I’m personally too self conscious and too prone to sun burns!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Dis5150 said:


> I have mixed feelings about yesterday evening.
> Good - We moved the TM into the dining room and the dining table to the back porch so I can run in the AC.
> Bad - Started running and it immediately started slowing down and losing power. Finally (after an hour and taking the cover off and messing around with the motor DH not me!) we figured out that it was on the same breaker as the AC in that room and wasn't getting enough amps(?) so we plugged it into a heavy duty extension cord and plugged it in in another room and it worked fine.
> Good - I was finally able to run 4 miles on the TM and keep going on my plan!
> Good/Bad - Someone dumped an adorable puppy out where I live and it showed up on my front porch last night. I DO NOT want a 3rd dog! She kept us up all night and I am exhausted today. Her name is now Daisy and she slept in my bed and has a vet appt. this afternoon. Sigh.



Sounds like you lost the battle to keep her before it even started: a name and sleeping with you. DH has a saying ‘don’t name the puppy’; he also will not consider a third dog...not sure why as the two we have consider him their primary person.  Glad you have a safe, cool, place to do your evening runs now too.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Doesn't offend me at all when other people are doing it, I'm just too self-conscious to do it myself. Pregnancy has not been kind to my midsection. I do have a couple of tanks that are holey/meshy & super lightweight, so I just wear those when it's super hot out.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Doesn’t offend me, but after three kids and getting older, I don’t feel confident enough to just be out in a sports bra. Plus that’s way more sunscreen I have to worry about. 

Funny story to add about a guy running shirtless....I can’t remember how long ago but a middle aged guy used a picture of himself running shirtless as his campaign picture for a local office in the next town over. I remember jokingly texting my friend saying that she better vote for that dude just because of his campaign picture alone. I think he actually ended up winning!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I actually did run for the last quarter mile of speed work in my sports bra on Sunday as my shirt was just getting in the way.  I don't see anything wrong with it, but I don't do it often because of where I run.  Most of my super sweaty hot runs are during my lunch break.  There's been a lot of drama about clothing in our office (someone actually tried to take a picture of my boss' skirt to turn her in, but the moron forgot to turn her volume off on her phone and my boss heard her snap the pic), so I'd prefer not to run in just my sports bra around work because I don't have the patience to deal with that nonsense.  But I do have a lot of super cute sports bras and I wear a lot of open back tanks!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I'm a middle+ age guy. I feel like the world is a better place if 'we' wear shirts unless at the beach or the pool.

But, I run in isolated areas so I will go shirtless on a run. I've hated to do it, but I've even run a mid-summer race or two shirtless. I wear a shirt right up to the start and put one on immediately after so that only on-course spectators got the Full Monty.

Does it offend me if someone else does it? Nope.


----------



## Dis5150

LdyStormy76 said:


> Sounds like you lost the battle to keep her before it even started: a name and sleeping with you. DH has a saying ‘don’t name the puppy’; he also will not consider a third dog...not sure why as the two we have consider him their primary person.  Glad you have a safe, cool, place to do your evening runs now too.



Yeah, I know.  She _*is*_ very adorable. We named her because we had to give something to the vet for the appt and didn't want her just called "dog" and if she is going to be around my other dogs for any length of time I want her checked out and to get puppy shots. Our local humane society is awesome but they are completely full so they can't take her. Animal control will put her down if no one claims her. So I am guessing I will end up with a third dog whether I want it or not. DD28 (@LikelyLynae) says people just know to drop dogs/pets at our house as that is how we ended up with all our pets over the years. (is there an emoji for "sucker"?) 

ETA: Tonight she will be sleeping in a kennel in my kitchen. She ended up in our backyard last night because she WOULD. NOT. CALM. DOWN!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I normally do not start out in a sports bra, but will end up in one by the end of my runs in the summer heat. My shirt just gets soaked and then it is all stuck to me and I say screw it and remove it. The people passing me will just have to get over it, LOL. I have on more clothes than when we are out on the lake anyway.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Keeping with our theme yesterday and also a timely suggestion from a fellow poster we have the following question. Ladies, will you run in just a sports bra if it is hot? Gentlemen, will you go shirtless? And if not, why? Do you find it offensive? Or just not for you?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I keep my shirt on because I'm way to chunky to be out public without a shirt. It shouldn't matter, but it does. Not a big deal and for those who do it, both men and women (sports bra), I am not bothered by it.



ATTQOTD: pretty much the same as yours, except I'm female, so I'd still have the sports bra.   I would add to your answer that I'm also vaguely jealous of ladies that can look good running in just a sports bra.


----------



## ChipNDale86

I'm way too self-conscious to ever run shirtless. I also very rarely feel like I'd be any cooler if I were to take off my shirt. I run in tanks when it's really hot so that gives me plenty of breathableness (yeah I just made up that word).

I do however enjoy seeing all the in-shape men run by without their shirts on, so if that's you then keep it up! And if it's not you and that's what your comfortable with I say keep it up as well!


----------



## tigger536

KingLlama said:


> Hey everybody....long time, no talk about running.
> 
> Since I'm only doing 5's and a 10 over the next several months, I want to keep things interesting by starting some kind of run streak. I'm trying to decide between:
> 
> -A mile a day run streak.
> -A 5k a day(run or walk)
> -10,000 steps a day, period.
> 
> Have any of you done any streaking? The run kind, not the fun kind. And if so, which one would you recommend, and how did yours go?



I am on day 395 of a run streak.  My rules mimic that of the Runner's World memorial day to labor day challenge they sometimes have.  One mile per day.  Steps don't count though, it has to be an uninterrupted run/walk.  Obviously I usually try to go much more than a mile, but having the mile as an option helps for when I need a rest day or I'm short on time.  Good luck!


----------



## Bree

Dis5150 said:


> I have mixed feelings about yesterday evening.
> Good - We moved the TM into the dining room and the dining table to the back porch so I can run in the AC.
> Bad - Started running and it immediately started slowing down and losing power. Finally (after an hour and taking the cover off and messing around with the motor DH not me!) we figured out that it was on the same breaker as the AC in that room and wasn't getting enough amps(?) so we plugged it into a heavy duty extension cord and plugged it in in another room and it worked fine.
> Good - I was finally able to run 4 miles on the TM and keep going on my plan!
> Good/Bad - Someone dumped an adorable puppy out where I live and it showed up on my front porch last night. I DO NOT want a 3rd dog! She kept us up all night and I am exhausted today. Her name is now Daisy and she slept in my bed and has a vet appt. this afternoon. Sigh.



OMG #peoplesuck

Do you have rescue groups that offer fostering in your area until the pup can be adopted?  You could also do the fostering yourself on behalf of the rescue group.

ATTQOTD:  I’ve run once in just my sports bra. My shirt was sopping wet and clinging so I pulled it off. I’ve had two kids, two c-sections and two umbilical hernia repairs so my belly may have offended some neighbors.  Oh well.


----------



## tigger536

Answer to some old QOTD:

Coke vs. Pepsi: Diet Mountain Dew.  Diet coke and diet pepsi are both OK, meh, not great, if that's not available.  I won't drink anything that's not diet, either. (PS: I'm also totally getting my native Atlantan card revoked for this answer, BTW.

Temps: I've run in real feel over 100 a lot.  I think the worst I had last summer was a 116 real feel (temp I think was like 102).  I've already had a few over 100 RF runs this year, more to come.  There is a reason they call it HOTlanta, y'all.

Cold: probably the WDW 2017 marathon, 15 at the start with the wind chill. I think I had some short runs near zero last winter.  They sucked.  I don't do cold. NOPE.

Sport bra: OMG yes.  Pretty much every run in the summer, unless its raining.


----------



## Dis5150

Bree said:


> OMG #peoplesuck
> 
> Do you have rescue groups that offer fostering in your area until the pup can be adopted?  You could also do the fostering yourself on behalf of the rescue group.
> 
> ATTQOTD:  I’ve run once in just my sports bra. My shirt was sopping wet and clinging so I pulled it off. I’ve had two kids, two c-sections and two umbilical hernia repairs so my belly may have offended some neighbors.  Oh well.



We do, so I may hit one of them up. They are usually breed specific around here though and Daisy   is a mixed breed. It's funny because she looks like a cross between our two other dogs, beagle and hound. I will post a pic when I get off work (we are not allowed to have our cell phones at work  )


----------



## PCFriar80

I've said this before, I run with a shirt because I like my neighbors.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Keeping with our theme yesterday and also a timely suggestion from a fellow poster we have the following question. Ladies, will you run in just a sports bra if it is hot? Gentlemen, will you go shirtless? And if not, why? Do you find it offensive? Or just not for you?


ATTQOTD: I think we had a similar topic back in January...For me, I think this one goes more with the sunscreen discussion than it does with the heat discussion. If I am out on a beautiful warm/hot sunny day, I wanna take advantage of the opportunity to even out my farmer's tan. I really do love the sun, even though I am sure it will eventual catch up to me. I do sometimes feel a little self conscious, but I don't really care what others think. Why should I?  And as a guy about to turn 49...again..., I certainly don't have a perfect body but since I am out there running 100-150 miles a month, I am guessing my body is a heck of alot better than whoever might be judging me.  Plus, outside of getting sun, going shirtless also means less laundry and less potential chaffing.


----------



## YawningDodo

huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: I think we had a similar topic back in January...For me, I think this one goes more with the sunscreen discussion than it does with the heat discussion. If I am out on a beautiful warm/hot sunny day, I wanna take advantage of the opportunity to even out my farmer's tan. I really do love the sun, even though I am sure it will eventual catch up to me. I do sometimes feel a little self conscious, but I don't really care what others think. Why should I?  And as a guy about to turn 49...again..., I certainly don't have a perfect body but *since I am out there running 100-150 miles a month, I am guessing my body is a heck of alot better than whoever might be judging me.*  Plus, outside of getting sun, going shirtless also means less laundry and less potential chaffing.



This is kind of where I am--I don't have anywhere near that kind of mileage yet, but whenever I think of someone judging the way I look in my running clothes, my immediate mental answer is "and which of us is training for a marathon?"

To be clear, I don't think anyone should be judging anyone else for their body regardless of fitness level. Just isn't anyone's business to be doing that. But it's a good personal confidence boost when I remember that I have a dang good reason to be out there in skin tight clothing regardless of whether anyone else likes it.

*Edit:* And a good reminder that even if I don't get thin doing this, even if I don't ever "look like" a runner...I'm out there doing the thing, and that's what counts.


----------



## cavepig

ATTQOTD  -  When I was 16/17 I ran in a sports bra, now, no way!   I was drenched in sweat today as it was freakin humid but I'd rather have a stuck tank top on than show more skin & have some a$$ catcall at me that drives by (not like it matters as it can happen in tanks too but I feel more 'safe' in a tank if that makes any sense) .   I don't care what others do I'm just more comfortable in a tank.


----------



## LSUlakes

lahobbs4 said:


> I'm new to the running thread, been lurking for just a bit but mostly hang out on the Marathon board while prepping for Dopey 2019.
> 
> ATTQOTD: Always a shirt. Not because I care what anyone else will think, but because if I only wore a sports bra I would be looking down at the jiggling instead of ahead at the road
> 
> My husband runs without a shirt because these Arkansas summers are bonkers hot.





Dis5150 said:


> This was my question suggestion because I am also in Arkansas and am dying!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I haven't run in just a sports bra and am not offended by others running in one (or men running shirtless). I am a tad self conscious about my mid section (although that is getting better!) but this ridiculous heat is making me less concerned about my self-consciousness, lol!



Arkansas... I do not know if either one of yall are Razorback fans, but last night was a brutal way to lose. How do you feel about yalls chances tonight? I'm pulling for a SEC team taking home the trophy! Good luck!


----------



## lahobbs4

LSUlakes said:


> Arkansas... I do not know if either one of yall are Razorback fans, but last night was a brutal way to lose. How do you feel about yalls chances tonight? I'm pulling for a SEC team taking home the trophy! Good luck!


Thank you! We would say the same about LSU! I think??...  

Family has been there for the games and we really hope it works out well. Arkansas needs at least one sport to be excited about.


----------



## Dis5150

LSUlakes said:


> Arkansas... I do not know if either one of yall are Razorback fans, but last night was a brutal way to lose. How do you feel about yalls chances tonight? I'm pulling for a SEC team taking home the trophy! Good luck!



I thought it was horrible but do think we will win tonight.


----------



## Dis5150

Ugh! This is why I quit running outside!


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> Ugh! This is why I quit running outside!
> 
> View attachment 333544


This is why I run in the morning!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> I'm pulling for a SEC team taking home the trophy!



I'm pulling for the same... but from an old SWC perspective.


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> This is why I run in the morning!



Yeah, unfortunately that is not an option for me.  Bring on Fall weather!


----------



## cavepig

LSUlakes said:


> Arkansas... I do not know if either one of yall are Razorback fans, but last night was a brutal way to lose. How do you feel about yalls chances tonight? I'm pulling for a SEC team taking home the trophy! Good luck!


   I was rooting for Arkansas, I hope they pull it out tonight!  Last night they lost momentum though so who knows.  And we aren't supposed to get rain so that's a plus after all the delays.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis5150 said:


> Ugh! This is why I quit running outside!
> 
> View attachment 333544



Midnight looks like a good time to get that run in lol. The real question is, if you start a run at 11:45 PM and finish the run at 12:15 AM, does that count as two days? hmmm


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Midnight looks like a good time to get that run in lol. The real question is, if you start a run at 11:45 PM and finish the run at 12:15 AM, does that count as two days? hmmm


I have often contemplated this while doing this silly run streak...


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> I have often contemplated this while doing this silly run streak...


We are so close to the end!!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> We are so close to the end!!!



Yes!!! I made a hair appointment for July 5th, so that pretty much determined that I will not go past July 4th. One year I went to Labor Day, but I'm jut not feeling that this year.  Crazy to think that after the steak I will start building mileage for January! AHH!


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> Yes!!! I made a hair appointment for July 5th, so that pretty much determined that I will not go past July 4th. One year I went to Labor Day, but I'm jut not feeling that this year.  Crazy to think that after the steak I will start building mileage for January! AHH!


I am going to push mine out until Sunday, because running plan anyway, and that's only one extra 1 miler on Friday. But I am looking forward to some rest days again omg.
And YES MARATHON TRAINING!!!!! January is gonna be here before we know it!


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: I haven't run in anything less than a tank top/singlet but I've thought about it. I don't mind if others do so.

When I did Bay to Breakers this year, well, in accordance with tradition there were those that ran it completely _au naturale _which was definitely not my thing.


----------



## TheHamm

huskies90 said:


> Plus, outside of getting sun, going shirtless also means less laundry and less potential chaffing.



Hmmm, based on my experience, less clothing leads to more chaffing, but the less laundry is appealing.... maybe not worth the sunscreen trade off....



YawningDodo said:


> *Edit:* And a good reminder that even if I don't get thin doing this, even if I don't ever "look like" a runner...I'm out there doing the thing, and that's what counts.



It took more than a year for me to realize this 'look like a runner' thing is BS.  I got passed by and passed college age girls that 'look like a runner' just this morning.  I think it hit home when a saucony branded vehicle started dropping a kid off at our daycare.  I had no idea who it was and assumed it was another parent.  I actually decided it was someone else based solely on their physique.  Then I realized (by internet sleuthing, because I fear people) the woman who is mostly the same shape I am, who also bemoans packing preschool lunch, can also finish a half in a monsoon at an average 6:00/mile.  At that point I thought "I guess I look like a legit 40ish mom runner, too?"  Maybe in another year I will accept some other silly fear (like nice moms of my kids friends thinking I am a joke and shouldn't bother to run?) is also BS.
But I probably will still want a shirt that covers my back because sunscreen.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Keeping with our theme yesterday and also a timely suggestion from a fellow poster we have the following question. Ladies, will you run in just a sports bra if it is hot? Gentlemen, will you go shirtless? And if not, why? Do you find it offensive? Or just not for you?


No I never go shirtless mainly because I’m insecure...


----------



## Kerry1957

I ran on the trail shirtless for part of my run this week, first time in awhile. I always start with a shirt on and have it ready to put back on if I start to see too many people. At the tender age of 60, my mantra is almost always "Keep America beautiful; put on a shirt"


----------



## kbenson13

As a lifelong competitive swimmer, I got over being conscious of my body a long time ago.  I still normally wear a sleeveless tank when I run in the warm weather, but have run shirtless the few times I mistakenly go out in my long-sleeve shirt only to find out its not that cold once I get going....


----------



## Smilelea

ATTQOTD: sports bra is a nope here.  Tank top in this summer heat is a yes. But it definitely took me a little while to be fully comfortable wearing just a tank in "public". I usually where them under another shirt. But it really is too stinking hot to wear a regular shirt right now.  

I'm certainly not offended by others that go the sports bra route (or shirtless for guys). In a way, I'm slightly envious.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I've been blessed in the chest dept.  I actually often wish I was smaller so that I didn't have to wear marvels of engineering while I run. Or swim.  Or exist. It's cleavage city no matter what I wear so I'm gonna go with a shirt.  

I don't mind what other people wear when running.  You do you!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I do not mind what other people are wearing, I run for myself and judging others wouldn’t help me with it.

I never ran with just a bra, no reason. I like my super light tank tops and, with capris, that is my main summer running attire. I will sometimes use a tech T-shirt for a lunch run because of the difficulty of putting sunscreen on my back at the office (ask a colleague, meh. Use a spray in the bathroom, meh.)


----------



## LSUlakes

New park shirts came in today! 14 days till adult weekend trip!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

@LSUlakes adult only trips are awesome (then again, I only ever have those)


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis_Yoda said:


> @LSUlakes adult only trips are awesome (then again, I only ever have those)


It’s been 9 years since our last adult trip... which was our honeymoon. Trips with the kids are fun but I’m looking forward to this one as well. Feel a little guilty though. It’s a late celebration of our anniversary as well. Is a month after our actual anniversary to late to request a celebration button for our anniversary? Lol


----------



## Disney at Heart

Short sleeved shirt most of the time, a tank while I’m in FL at the beach where nobody knows me (I’m running before/just after dawn and don’t need sunscreen and the only people out that early are as old as me, walking on the beach or walking dogs down the sidewalk), sports bra only if I’m running on the treadmill in my basement in the summer. You’re welcome!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> It’s been 9 years since our last adult trip... which was our honeymoon. Trips with the kids are fun but I’m looking forward to this one as well. Feel a little guilty though. It’s a late celebration of our anniversary as well. Is a month after our actual anniversary to late to request a celebration button for our anniversary? Lol


Nope


----------



## flav

LSUlakes said:


> It’s been 9 years since our last adult trip... which was our honeymoon. Trips with the kids are fun but I’m looking forward to this one as well. Feel a little guilty though. It’s a late celebration of our anniversary as well. Is a month after our actual anniversary to late to request a celebration button for our anniversary? Lol


It is always a good time to celebrate!

Edit: Suggestion... Add it as a note to your resort and restaurants reservations that you are celebrating your anniversary, it gives the CM a reason to celebrate with you and an open door to sometimes sprinkle a little magic.


----------



## LSUlakes

Saw this on Facebook and figured it was appropriate. Lol


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Keeping with our theme yesterday and also a timely suggestion from a fellow poster we have the following question. Ladies, will you run in just a sports bra if it is hot? Gentlemen, will you go shirtless? And if not, why? Do you find it offensive? Or just not for you?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I keep my shirt on because I'm way to chunky to be out public without a shirt. It shouldn't matter, but it does. Not a big deal and for those who do it, both men and women (sports bra), I am not bothered by it.



No shirtless for me.  Even if I was in better shape I don't think I would.  I don't care if other people do.  


On a side note, I booked my first ever trip to Disneyland.  I'll be going for a long weekend at the end of October.  I'm excited to see the differences!


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Keeping with our theme yesterday and also a timely suggestion from a fellow poster we have the following question. Ladies, will you run in just a sports bra if it is hot? Gentlemen, will you go shirtless? And if not, why? Do you find it offensive? Or just not for you?


I usually wear a singlet once the warm weather is here, but every now and then I will pull it off mid-run and go topless.  It just feels sop liberating haha  It is amazing how much cooler you feel without that tiny layer of moisture-wicking fabric.

I will say though, if I have my heart rate monitor on (chest strap) I will certainly think twice about taking the shirt off...that just makes for one awful tan line.


----------



## huskies90

TheHamm said:


> Hmmm, based on my experience, less clothing leads to more chaffing


I guess this depends on where you chafe and the kind of clothes you wear. When I wear warm compression shirts in the winter, I don't have issues at all. But looser fitting shirts in the summer cause some problems for me in certain areas on longer runs.


----------



## TheHamm

flav said:


> ATTQOTD:
> I will sometimes use a tech T-shirt for a lunch run because of the *difficulty of putting sunscreen on my back at the office* (ask a colleague, meh. Use a spray in the bathroom, meh.)



This.  

Although I have been testing out stepping into the work shower in running clothes to spray myself.  I figure I'm going to rinse it out of the shower in an hour, so it probably isn't going to cause a slip and fall, right?


----------



## LSUlakes

It's finally Friday and time for our *Fun Friday QOTD!!* Since I mentioned it a few post ago I want to know what everyone's thoughts are on getting one of the celebrating type buttons while at the parks. Do you think to get one the event your celebrating has to fall on the exact date, withing the week, or a longer period of time?

ATTQOTD: Our 9 year anniversary was June 13 and DW had a birthday on June 24. We check in July 12. For some reason I feel the birthday should be at least during the week of travel, but a little more relaxed on the anniversary deal. It is our intention to do some of the same things we did (rides and meals) on our honeymoon during this trip, just a month later as its the only dates that lined up when we could take a trip. I'm on the fence on the decision, so I am looking to yall for what is acceptable or not.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Wear the buttons!!!!!  It's ok if it is not the exact date if it makes you happy.  Just don't expect extra magic and keep expectations low.  So that any nice smile and "congrats" from a CM or a tiny sprinkle of pixie dust will feel like something extra and "enough."    I've literally read multiple threads about people on the dis-boards who have been upset when they don't get tons of special treatment or that a server didn't bring them a free cupcake, etc.  To me that is entitled.  Wear it because it is fun to wear it, like wearing cool mouse ears or silly family themed shirts, not because you want free stuff.  
PS WEAR THE BUTTONS


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Keeping with our theme yesterday and also a timely suggestion from a fellow poster we have the following question. Ladies, will you run in just a sports bra if it is hot? Gentlemen, will you go shirtless? And if not, why? Do you find it offensive? Or just not for you?



Never run shirtless. Just not for me and I'm not that comfortable (plus no one needs to see that). t-shirt, sleeve-less or tanks are my choice for hot weather. As far as others go, I truly don't care what other wear. Generally, I see people for a brief moment and then gone.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  Wear the buttons!!!!!  It's ok if it is not the exact date if it makes you happy.  Just don't expect extra magic and keep expectations low.  So that any nice smile and "congrats" from a CM or a tiny sprinkle of pixie dust will feel like something extra and "enough."    I've literally read multiple threads about people on the dis-boards who have been upset when they don't get tons of special treatment or that a server didn't bring them a free cupcake, etc.  To me that is entitled.  Wear it because it is fun to wear it, like wearing cool mouse ears or silly family themed shirts, not because you want free stuff.
> PS WEAR THE BUTTONS



^^^ What she said  
I love a good button!!


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> Arkansas... I do not know if either one of yall are Razorback fans, but last night was a brutal way to lose. How do you feel about yalls chances tonight? I'm pulling for a SEC team taking home the trophy! Good luck!



Ugh.  Being a lifelong Hog fan, I could predict the future.  I actually told my wife in the 5th or 6th inning the Hogs were going to find a way to lose, and than lose game 3.  I should have know they would do it with a spectacular failure.  I didn't even watch last night, figuring they were going to get kilt, so 5-0 was better than I expected.

To me, the game 2 finish ranks up with the Stoerner turnover against Tenn when we had them beat and the Sugar Bowl loss to OSU when they could have scooped and scored on a blocked punt but didn't, and then throw an INT to give the game to OSU.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our *Fun Friday QOTD!!* Since I mentioned it a few post ago I want to know what everyone's thoughts are on getting one of the celebrating type buttons while at the parks. Do you think to get one the event your celebrating has to fall on the exact date, withing the week, or a longer period of time?



For me, I don't think it's a timing rule, but rather a purpose rule.  If your purpose of going to Disney is to celebrate your anniversary, then it is very appropriate to allow others to celebrate with you regardless of when your actual anniversary is/was.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our *Fun Friday QOTD!!* Since I mentioned it a few post ago I want to know what everyone's thoughts are on getting one of the celebrating type buttons while at the parks. Do you think to get one the event your celebrating has to fall on the exact date, withing the week, or a longer period of time?



I do not care if you planned the trip from your back porch on your anniversary and go 3 months later, it is an anniversary trip.  We were asked 'will you be celebrating anything on this trip' when we booked Aulani.  Yes, we begin the trip, not at aulani, on our anniversary, and my parents, paying for the first hotel not at disney will also celebrate their anniversary.  Neither is the reason for the trip (I want to, I can, it falls over a work shut down), but they asked if I will be celebrating and I will.  I expect nothing for this but a great trip, which I would have expected anyhow.
Regarding the buttons, we did not get them for our kids first trip as we thought it a safety hazard for little people.  When we went to DL decked out in our Cars themed attire (left over from halloween), a CM stopped us and asked me to wait while he went to get us buttons that said we were celebrating "Lightning" "Sally"  "Flo" and "Mater"  I thought it was really kind and unexpected.  And we did wear them for a bit and were greeted as characters while we walked around.  We had grandma and grandpa watch the kids for an evening and we ran to AK, giddy and excited, a CM asked about our night and we told him it was our first park night without tots, he gave us a button that said we were celebrating "freedom!" and "kids with grandparents!" which got cheers from others, and a free drink later in the evening.  So, I do not think they are stingy with the buttons.  They are kind of fun, and elicit smiles and greetings which are always welcome.


----------



## Sailormoon2

opusone said:


> For me, I don't think it's a timing rule, but rather a purpose rule. If your purpose of going to Disney is to celebrate your anniversary, then it is very appropriate to allow others to celebrate with you regardless of when your actual anniversary is/was.


TOTALLY!! This trip in August is for our 10 year anniversary AND to celebrate the year that both DH and I turn 40. The anniversary is actually in August, our birthdays are not. We will get pins for the anniversary and have a meal dedicated to this event. But we also have planned nights out to celebrate our birthdays (at each of our favourite restaurants) but we will keep the purpose of those celebrations quiet.


----------



## TheHamm

July 4- TheHamm - Firecracker 5K - (34:00/ N/A)

My daily run of the same length has been just over 35, so I am hopeful the weather.com graphic showing I live under the 'ring of fire' does not apply to the holiday morning, and that with a course more flat than my normal route I can make the 34 minutes, which would be _just_ _barely_ a PR.  I have no basis for picking goal times, I might as well be a random number generator, but I keep thinking I still have a lot of day to go after that, so no need to push _too_ hard, just enough to make up for the calories I will consume in beer, hot dogs, and bomb pops.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our *Fun Friday QOTD!!* Since I mentioned it a few post ago I want to know what everyone's thoughts are on getting one of the celebrating type buttons while at the parks. Do you think to get one the event your celebrating has to fall on the exact date, withing the week, or a longer period of time?



I agree with @opusone ...it is more the spirit of the button than anything else.  We always take the kids to WDW in May for their "birthday" trip, even though my son's birthday is late March.  He is more likely to wear his button than my daughter, who usually has her birthday within a week of our trip.  He soaks up the birthday wishes for a day or two before the novelty wears off and the button gets tossed in a suitcase.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Fun Friday:

My birthday is Jan. 3, so with Marathon Weekend being super early the last couple years I have been in the parks on my birthday. Honestly, I have no idea how I would have gone about getting a button and wouldn't like the extra attention associated with it. But that's just me. If the button will bring anyone in the group happiness or make the trip more enjoyable, I say button away.

ETA: Having any type of extra attention, particularly in the form of a song, thrust upon me during a meal is my nightmare. So if I'm out on my birthday the best gift is for people not to acknowledge that it's my birthday.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Sports bra: I very rarely ran in just a sports bra before kids, but now I have an abdominal hernia after the first that only got worst after the 2nd - so that's not a pretty sight. I do run in a sports bra on my treadmill though. Also I don't care what anyone else wears although I'm jealous of the guys who wear no shirt. But sometimes I fear for their possible wicked sunburns. 

Weather: I live in a temperate region, so low 40s - low 90s is the most extreme I've run in, but now I refuse to run in the high 80s unless I'm very desperate. Would rather run in the cold (but nothing lower than 40s). 

@LSUlakes congrats on 9 years! I agree with @opusone the intention of the visit is what counts.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I say get the button.  No one is going to ask for your marriage certificate for proof of the date.   The trip is intended to celebrate your anniversary, even if the date is not exactly in the week.

I got a button once, although it was actually on my birthday just because it lined up like that, we were there the same week as my birthday for a holiday season trip (first week in December).  I only wore it on my actual birthday... for some reason I felt weird about wearing a birthday button on the other days that weren't my birthday, although I would have no qualms about wearing an anniversary one more days... other than the fact that I don't like wearing buttons/pins on my clothes.   I think I pinned my birthday button to my baseball cap.  I also use RaceDots for my race bibs... NO PINS!


----------



## Miranda

Barca33Runner said:


> Honestly, I have no idea how I would have gone about getting a button


If you ever find yourself wanting to get one in the future, you just go to Guest Services in whatever park you are in and tell them you want one.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our *Fun Friday QOTD!!* Since I mentioned it a few post ago I want to know what everyone's thoughts are on getting one of the celebrating type buttons while at the parks. Do you think to get one the event your celebrating has to fall on the exact date, withing the week, or a longer period of time?


I think exact date and within a week are fine. Celebrating much longer than that is a bit weird to me.


----------



## Capang

ATFFQOTD: Wear the buttons!! Celebrate away! We are celebrating our 10 year anniversary in the parks in a couple weeks even though our anniversary is July 4.

Happy anniversary @LSUlakes!!


----------



## Chaitali

I agree with wearing the button!  We also do it based on the purpose of the trip and if it's to celebrate something.  I like the extra little interactions with cast members.


----------



## YawningDodo

Waiting2goback said:


> No shirtless for me.  Even if I was in better shape I don't think I would.  I don't care if other people do.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I booked my first ever trip to Disneyland.  I'll be going for a long weekend at the end of October.  I'm excited to see the differences!



I visited DL for the first time last year--I kept getting told by a lot of people how much smaller it is, how much less immersive, how much less everything. And, granted, it's a smaller property with just the two parks, but we kept ourselves very happily occupied for three full days and two partial ones. I didn't feel any less "immersed" than I do at the WDW parks, and would probably be just as happy to do DL again as WDW. 

So I think you'll enjoy it, is what I'm saying. 



LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our *Fun Friday QOTD!!* Since I mentioned it a few post ago I want to know what everyone's thoughts are on getting one of the celebrating type buttons while at the parks. Do you think to get one the event your celebrating has to fall on the exact date, withing the week, or a longer period of time?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Our 9 year anniversary was June 13 and DW had a birthday on June 24. We check in July 12. For some reason I feel the birthday should be at least during the week of travel, but a little more relaxed on the anniversary deal. It is our intention to do some of the same things we did (rides and meals) on our honeymoon during this trip, just a month later as its the only dates that lined up when we could take a trip. I'm on the fence on the decision, so I am looking to yall for what is acceptable or not.



1. Your DW's birthday is the same as mine!
2. I've never worn a button in the parks. I was originally planning to get a "first visit" button for Disneyland, but when we got there I didn't really feel like drawing the extra attention and just never got around to it. Personally, I probably wouldn't wear a birthday button outside of my birthday (maybe one day on my birthday week if that was the best timing I could manage), but I don't think there's anything wrong with it. No one's going to check, plus if your intent for the trip is to celebrate the birthday and anniversary, that means it's a birthday/anniversary trip and you should feel free to wear the buttons.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I say wear them! I swear I read somewhere in the park or a cast member told me that if it is within 6 months of your birthday/anniversary, you get the button. Like 6 months either way so wouldn't that apply to everyone?


----------



## apdebord

@LSUlakes happy anniversary! 

ATTQOTD: Wear the buttons! You guys are definitely close enough to the date. I have found that guests ask about when the actual date was more than CMs and it’s honestly none of their business; celebrate whatever, whenever! 

I always carry a crossbody bag in the parks so I hook it around the strap. DH puts it on his backpack strap. Etsy also has some cute ones and there’s shops to customize if you want to go that route. I made a custom one for my mom when I took her to celebrate beating cancer!


----------



## JeffW

We're spending the 4th up in the mountains, so I decided to pick up a last minute race

7/4 - JeffW - Breckenridge Independence Day 10k Trail Race (NA/)

NA on the goal, since I'm just running it for fun.  9600 to 10500 ft, so I'm guessing it is going to work me over a bit, even coming from 5000 ft.


----------



## MissLiss279

@LSUlakes 
I picked up a race for the fourth as well.

July
04 - MissLiss279 - Firecracker 5000 10k (NG / NA)


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I fully regret not getting my DD a first visit pin when we took her years ago, and have failed getting a button ever since. Like for Wine and Dine it was all of our first time at WDW and it was my Dad's birthday month. Fail and fail. I think I am going to finally get one for Marathon weekend, though. ANYWAY, to answer your question @LSUlakes CELEBRATE! WEAR THE PIN! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! <3



Barca33Runner said:


> Having any type of extra attention, particularly in the form of a song, thrust upon me during a meal is my nightmare.


DULY NOTED.........


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: the only button I've gotten was my DL 1st visit, but I'd definitely get a button if I was celebrating something, even if it wasnt the actual date. You cant always celebrate things on the actual date, so I think it's cool to wear the button whenever.
Go for it!



jennamfeo said:


> DULY NOTED.........



Remind me not to tell you anything.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Remind me not to tell you anything.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@LSUlakes

Please add:

04 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - Peachtree Road Race 10k (49:59 / NA)

Not sure if that goal is going to happen, but I'll throw it out there to keep me motivated.

Speaking of 10Ks: what kind of taper/rest does everyone do before a 10k? The goal I just tossed out is closer to a PR than a fun run.


----------



## JeffW

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> @LSUlakes
> 
> Please add:
> 
> 04 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - Peachtree Road Race 10k (49:59 / NA)
> 
> Not sure if that goal is going to happen, but I'll throw it out there to keep me motivated.
> 
> Speaking of 10Ks: what kind of taper/rest does everyone do before a 10k? The goal I just tossed out is closer to a PR than a fun run.



For me, 5k/10k for time follow the same pattern
3 days before the race: Last speed/interval workout at about 75% of the previous week's number of intervals or distance, but at full pace
2 days before the race: Rest day with stretching
1 day before the race: 2-3 mile easy "shakeout run"

My peak distance for 5k/10k plans is always the week before the race


----------



## ZellyB

I've never run in just a sports bra.  Self conscious I guess, but maybe I should do it sometime on one of these insanely hot days just to say I've done it.  

I really don't care what other people wear when they run.  You do you.  Although if it's a particularly cute running outfit, I may ask you wear you bought it.  

Also - Always wear the button!


----------



## TheHamm

I thought I was done running for the month.  Until I see that I am so close my highest mileage month.  So I guess I either ditch work early to run a treadmill mile on my way home, or wake up and run before tomorrow's canoe trip.  WHY DIDN'T I LOOK WHILE RUNNING THIS MORNING?! I cut my run short because I needed a bathroom! I would have considered the side of the trail!

I have never had this problem before.  It seems a bit crazy to me, tell me it is not?


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our *Fun Friday QOTD!!* Since I mentioned it a few post ago I want to know what everyone's thoughts are on getting one of the celebrating type buttons while at the parks. Do you think to get one the event your celebrating has to fall on the exact date, withing the week, or a longer period of time?



I forgot that I had my birthday button from April on my park backpack and when I went into Epcot on Tuesday, the bag check security guard wished me a Happy Birthday. I said thanks. So, I guess you could say I'm still celebrating my birthday over two months later.


----------



## Keels

Barca33Runner said:


> ETA: Having any type of extra attention, particularly in the form of a song, thrust upon me during a meal is my nightmare. So if I'm out on my birthday the best gift is for people not to acknowledge that it's my birthday.



The band outside of Dawa Bar sang Happy Birthday to me back in April - it was 98 percent I wanted to die, 2 percent this is the coolest thing ever.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Ladies, if you are a Brooks Ghost 10 fan, heads up the 11's are out and the 10's are being discounted or no longer carried in many places.

For those of you that love shoes, how many new pair will you have waiting to go into rotation?  I have 2 in my closet and thinking about getting a few more......


----------



## Smilelea

Go for the buttons! 

We celebrated YDS's 2nd birthday on our May trip even though his birthday was in April. He refused to wear his pin so we ended up just laying it on the table for most of our TS meals. He got a cupcake with a candle at Akershus and some Mickey shaped grey stuff with a candle at BOG. We were thrilled. 

We plan to celebrate my birthday on our Sept. trip even though it's a month after my birthday. I think we will tack on celebrating DH's birthday (it is in Sept.) too since it doesn't look like we will be going next Sept. as originally planned. I am thinking that we will wear them separate days so we can each have our own "special" day. 

We plan to go for ODS's 10th birthday but will most likely plan the trip for the month prior - part for lower points/less crowds & part for cheaper for him since he'll still technically be 9. 

I really do think anything over a month before or after is a little weird but I'm also in agreement with the idea that if you planned it for that reason, then celebrate it!


----------



## JeffW

LdyStormy76 said:


> Ladies, if you are a Brooks Ghost 10 fan, heads up the 11's are out and the 10's are being discounted or no longer carried in many places.
> 
> For those of you that love shoes, how many new pair will you have waiting to go into rotation?  I have 2 in my closet and thinking about getting a few more......



Well, not a lady, but definitely a Ghost 10 runner   Thanks for the heads up.  Most versions are $20 off on the Brooks website and in stock


----------



## cavepig

Wear a button whenever you want to wear a button


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Keels said:


> I forgot that I had my birthday button from April on my park backpack and when I went into Epcot on Tuesday, the bag check security guard wished me a Happy Birthday. I said thanks. So, I guess you could say I'm still celebrating my birthday over two months later.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!
(two+ months late)


----------



## Barca33Runner

Keels said:


> The band outside of Dawa Bar sang Happy Birthday to me back in April - it was 98 percent I wanted to die, 2 percent this is the coolest thing ever.



This seems accurate, although for myself I would amend to 98 percent I (want) to die, 2 percent I want everyone's face to melt like the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I've never gotten a button before, but I love seeing them in the parks. We've never planned a trip to Disney specifically for anything and I am not even sure if they had the buttons when I went for my first visit. I say go for it!


----------



## YawningDodo

I keep thinking "I should get a button and put _'My first marathon'_ on it when I go in 2020!" and then remembering that the marathon medal is basically an I'm Celebrating button itself.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our *Fun Friday QOTD!!* Since I mentioned it a few post ago I want to know what everyone's thoughts are on getting one of the celebrating type buttons while at the parks. Do you think to get one the event your celebrating has to fall on the exact date, withing the week, or a longer period of time?


ATTQOTD: I agree with others, if you are there celebrating something, it shouldn't matter if it is the exact date.  It is completely acceptable but it is up to the individual to feel comfortable wearing buttons. I know people who were there on the exact date of their birthday and did not want to wear a button.  For me, I would have a tough time wearing a button for something that happens every year like a birthday or anniversary if it didn't at least fall in the time period of the trip.  I might feel a little different if it was a 1 time event or milestone like a 50th anniversary or a graduation.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: I got the newly married button on our first trip to DL about 5 months after the wedding so that should answer how I feel about that. 



TheHamm said:


> I thought I was done running for the month.  Until I see that I am so close my highest mileage month.  So I guess I either ditch work early to run a treadmill mile on my way home, or wake up and run before tomorrow's canoe trip.  WHY DIDN'T I LOOK WHILE RUNNING THIS MORNING?! I cut my run short because I needed a bathroom! I would have considered the side of the trail!
> 
> I have never had this problem before.  It seems a bit crazy to me, tell me it is not?


The first year I started running, I did my longest run (14 miles) on Dec 31 ...and then had a sad because I was 5 miles short of 500 for the year and there was just no way I could make my body go out and do 5 more miles.

So what I'm saying is I understand.


----------



## Keels

ACTUAL RUNNING QUESTION!

I recently switched from running in Brooks to running Nike Flyknit shoes (one pair of Free RN, one pair of Flex RN) ... but these shoelaces are legit the worst I've ever dealt with. They will not stay tied, and general laces (because I got desperate today) really throw off the feel of the shoe.

Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the warmest temps you have gone out for a run in? What about the coldest? Which would you prefer of the two extremes?



I change my warmest run answer!

 

T+D of 177 today.



JeffW said:


> For me, 5k/10k for time follow the same pattern
> 3 days before the race: Last speed/interval workout at about 75% of the previous week's number of intervals or distance, but at full pace
> 2 days before the race: Rest day with stretching
> 1 day before the race: 2-3 mile easy "shakeout run"
> 
> My peak distance for 5k/10k plans is always the week before the race



@OldSlowGoofyGuy Pretty much ditto!  I do my last hard Tues before a Sat.


----------



## TheHamm

Keels said:


> ACTUAL RUNNING QUESTION!
> 
> I recently switched from running in Brooks to running Nike Flyknit shoes (one pair of Free RN, one pair of Flex RN) ... but these shoelaces are legit the worst I've ever dealt with. They will not stay tied, and general laces (because I got desperate today) really throw off the feel of the shoe.
> 
> Any ideas on what to do?


I’m not sure how genetic laces throw off the shoe so I may not be so helpful, but Lace locks? Not the elastic lock laces, just the cylinder shaped push mechanism.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Keels said:


> ACTUAL RUNNING QUESTION!
> 
> I recently switched from running in Brooks to running Nike Flyknit shoes (one pair of Free RN, one pair of Flex RN) ... but these shoelaces are legit the worst I've ever dealt with. They will not stay tied, and general laces (because I got desperate today) really throw off the feel of the shoe.
> 
> Any ideas on what to do?



Take the pair off the Brooks and try those? They might clash, but worth a try.  Also guessing you have already tried double knotting them.


----------



## flav

YawningDodo said:


> I keep thinking "I should get a button and put _'My first marathon'_ on it when I go in 2020!" and then remembering that the marathon medal is basically an I'm Celebrating button itself.



On my last trip, when I was checking-in, I mentioned that I was there to run (can I please have a room with a coffee maker because I’ll need caffein at 2:30AM) and the CM did a “I am celebrating runDisney” button while we waited for her system to find a room.

I have had a celebratory Anniversary trip (during the same year as our 10th Wedding Anniversary) for which we put it both on the resort and on one signature restaurant dinner reservations. We got really touching pixie dust.

My oldest DD turned 4, 6, 8 and 11 at Disney and wore her Birthday button on those days. Her younger sister Birthday never falls during our trips so we got in the habit of designating one of the other days her advanced Birthday (typically when she turns X.75 i.e. exactly 3 months before).  

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## TCB in FLA

LdyStormy76 said:


> Ladies, if you are a Brooks Ghost 10 fan, heads up the 11's are out and the 10's are being discounted or no longer carried in many places.
> 
> For those of you that love shoes, how many new pair will you have waiting to go into rotation?  I have 2 in my closet and thinking about getting a few more......


I was able to get a pair of Ghost 10s from Zappos this week comboing a markdown and Zappos code to replace my ancient 9s. Happy feet on my Run this morning!


----------



## Miranda

Keels said:


> ACTUAL RUNNING QUESTION!
> 
> I recently switched from running in Brooks to running Nike Flyknit shoes (one pair of Free RN, one pair of Flex RN) ... but these shoelaces are legit the worst I've ever dealt with. They will not stay tied, and general laces (because I got desperate today) really throw off the feel of the shoe.
> 
> Any ideas on what to do?


Are they slippery, slightly stretchy almost like bungee laces?  My trainer at OTF wears Nike Frees when she coaches, and I thought I noticed the other day when she was tying her shoe that her laces looked kinda like mine.  My OTF shoes are Altra Solstice which are a very similar shoe, and they have these terrible laces too that are slippery and stretchy... I double knot them.  That seems to work.  I always end up double knotting all my running shoes because they never fail to come untied shortly into the run if I don't.


----------



## Miranda

LdyStormy76 said:


> For those of you that love shoes, how many new pair will you have waiting to go into rotation?  I have 2 in my closet and thinking about getting a few more......


I'm not sure if you mean for these Brooks in particular or just in general, but I don't wear Brooks so I will just answer in general.   When I first started running in Altras, I scored a really good deal on the model I was using at LeftLane Sports and ended up with 4 pairs.  It took me like 2 years to work through those.  

Right now I am only keeping one pair of shoes at a time.  When the last of those original 4 pairs were exhausted (they were the original Olympus model) last fall, I switched to the Paradigm 3.0, and I only bought one pair because I wasn't sure if I'd like them.  I was pretty glad I only bought one pair because they were SO NARROW.  Like one of the defining features of Altra shoes is that they are wide in the forefoot (clown shoes) and these shoes just were not even close.  I am hoping the Paradigm 4.0 gets back to its roots because the narrowness of that model was a big complaint.  I decided to start another pair of shoes for my spring HM back in March and I ended up getting the men's 3.0 model because the 4.0 isn't supposed to be out until this fall.  I normally hate running in men's shoes because they always come in (IMO) not-cute colors, but this model had an all black version with some white accents, so I decided it was ok.  

Now I'm trying to decide what to do about that pair... Strava tells me I have 164 miles on that pair and I'm about to start training for summer 10K's and a late September HM, so I don't think they're going to make it to when the 4.0's come out.  I might just have to suck it up and get another pair of the men's, assuming I can find some in my size.


----------



## Miranda

Miranda said:


> Now I'm trying to decide what to do about that pair... Strava tells me I have 164 miles on that pair and I'm about to start training for summer 10K's and a late September HM, so I don't think they're going to make it to when the 4.0's come out.  I might just have to suck it up and get another pair of the men's, assuming I can find some in my size.


Oh, sweet!  I went to look and see if there were any newer reviews since I last looked back in February/March, and now I see they are expected to be available late-June/early-July!


----------



## McNs

June Running Totals

181km, 112mi
5:05/km, 8:11/mi
2,136m climbed

Solid running month, though not enjoying winter with lots of rain and not a lot of daylight... Heading to Bali next Friday (Mt Agung permitting...) so looking forward to some toasty vacation runs along the beach!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our *Fun Friday QOTD!!* Since I mentioned it a few post ago I want to know what everyone's thoughts are on getting one of the celebrating type buttons while at the parks. Do you think to get one the event your celebrating has to fall on the exact date, withing the week, or a longer period of time?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Our 9 year anniversary was June 13 and DW had a birthday on June 24. We check in July 12. For some reason I feel the birthday should be at least during the week of travel, but a little more relaxed on the anniversary deal. It is our intention to do some of the same things we did (rides and meals) on our honeymoon during this trip, just a month later as its the only dates that lined up when we could take a trip. I'm on the fence on the decision, so I am looking to yall for what is acceptable or not.


I am not one for attracting attention to myself so I don’t like buttons but my girlfriend made me get one last year when we went for a last minute trip to WDW on my birthday weekend.  Needless to say, I didn’t wear it any day other than my birthday and that was torture.  



YawningDodo said:


> I visited DL for the first time last year--I kept getting told by a lot of people how much smaller it is, how much less immersive, how much less everything. And, granted, it's a smaller property with just the two parks, but we kept ourselves very happily occupied for three full days and two partial ones. I didn't feel any less "immersed" than I do at the WDW parks, and would probably be just as happy to do DL again as WDW.
> 
> So I think you'll enjoy it, is what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your DW's birthday is the same as mine!
> 2. I've never worn a button in the parks. I was originally planning to get a "first visit" button for Disneyland, but when we got there I didn't really feel like drawing the extra attention and just never got around to it. Personally, I probably wouldn't wear a birthday button outside of my birthday (maybe one day on my birthday week if that was the best timing I could manage), but I don't think there's anything wrong with it. No one's going to check, plus if your intent for the trip is to celebrate the birthday and anniversary, that means it's a birthday/anniversary trip and you should feel free to wear the buttons.



My friend has gone a couple of times and he has always loved WDW.  He says he thinks DL is his new favorite park because you can feel the history and magic more. I love Disney because of the history and Walt so he tells me I am going to love it!  I hope so because I could be at MNSSHP instead that weekend. 



Keels said:


> The band outside of Dawa Bar sang Happy Birthday to me back in April - it was 98 percent I wanted to die, 2 percent this is the coolest thing ever.



I guess it also proves they are actually paying attention when looking through the bags, which is good.


----------



## Wendy98

Hyde Park Blast 4 mile today:

This is my 3rd time doing this race.  I don't love it, but it is a really well organized and supported race.  It is in a very hilly neighborhood and you really notice that .9 mile over a 5k!  It started at 7:30 and it was already very hot and humid--if this had been just 2-3 days ago, weather would have been perfect.  I was already dripping from my warmup.  My 14 year old raced today also and he stopped warming up because he was hot.  Anyway, final time was 25:59 (yes, squeaked under 26), pace 6:29/mile, 9th OA female, and 2nd in division.  I was 3 seconds slower this year and it was during the final mile--how I just wanted it to be over (and to get a drink of water!).  Top 50 males and females get a really nice long sleeve Brooks running shirt with "Top 50 Finisher" on it.  I swear I do this race for this shirt--it's that nice. Fantastic amenities at the end--craft beer, donuts, bagels, Goetta sliders (not that my vegan self eats that), and all finishers got a really nice beach/sweat towel.  The whole event lasts all day with chariot races and bike races, but I just hang out for a little bit after the 4 miler.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Wendy98 said:


> Goetta sliders (not that my vegan self eats that)



Congrats on the race, 2nd AG, and the shirt!

Had to google Goetta. Not a thing in this part of the country.

I'm not sure my non-vegan self would eat it.


----------



## kleph

June Mileage Report: First 100 mile month in a year-and-a-half. 

@LSUlakes please add:

04 - kleph - Liberty by the Lake 10k (NG/ NA)​I'm not thrilled about spending even part of my holiday in The Colony but I need this race to get a time that will help me set my training run paces.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> ACTUAL RUNNING QUESTION!
> 
> I recently switched from running in Brooks to running Nike Flyknit shoes (one pair of Free RN, one pair of Flex RN) ... but these shoelaces are legit the worst I've ever dealt with. They will not stay tied, and general laces (because I got desperate today) really throw off the feel of the shoe.
> 
> Any ideas on what to do?



a pair of running shoes i bought a few years ago came with the oval/bubble pattern laces that supposedly stay tied better. i guess they worked because i never had an issue (but I usually don't have an issue with this). this pair i found online is the same style. i'm not recommending these particular laces specifically (since i haven't tried them), just suggesting this style as an option to address your problem.


----------



## TheHamm

June recap:
45.9 miles- a high, I went out this morning at 6:30 and it was already 80* & 80% humidity, I was fun not making 46 miles, there is always July!
Average of 12:02/mile, this week’s slow, hot runs bumped me over 12, so again, always July!

In a fashion I would not have imagined, I found myself running through landscaping sprinklers this week. Had you a month ago suggested I would risk some sort of rash from what is probably grey water, I would have laughed.

I’m looking forward to what July brings!


----------



## avondale

June totals:
running: 93.1 mi
tennis: 29 hours

Running mileage was up by 50% this month as I started a new training cycle for the DC Ragnar Relay.  Tennis time was the same as May - lots of outside tennis in the summer!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

June Totals:
Running: 140.74 miles
I was only going to do 6 today, but then I saw I was at 133, so 7 it was.


----------



## gjramsey

*June Totals:*

Miles - 27.41 mi
Time - 3:58:18 
Avg Pace (approx) - 8:42min/mi
Avg HR - 154

About what I expected for the month.  24 days off for Europe certainly drops the miles for the month.  HR is expected as well, since it is so flipping hot/humid.


----------



## KevM

June - 34.51 miles


----------



## flav

June totals:
Distance 100.8km (62.6 miles)
Average pace 6.12min/km (9.85min/miles)

Not bad considering that the first week was recovery and, then, it was the start of a 16 weeks training plan.


----------



## SarahDisney

*June Totals*:
Miles: 65.28 (my first time over 60 in a while)
Time: 13:23:15 hours
Average Pace: 12:18 min/mi

Also - would it make me a complete butthole if I got a "Happy Birthday" pin, wrote "'Murica" on it, and wore it on July 4th? 
(My sister and I were actually discussing buttons yesterday - she wants an "I'm celebrating" for herself and/or birthday buttons for both of us, but we'll see what we actually do. We have like 12-14 hours to decide )


----------



## cburnett11

June totals:
Total Miles: 177.75
Total Time: 27:58:35
Average Pace: 9:27 min/mile
Average Cadence: 163
Average HR: 139


----------



## camaker

It’s great to be back on a marathon training plans. Mileages are starting to feel more natural. There were some runs this month where it felt like everything was coming back nicely. There were others where the heat, humidity, work stress and lack of sleep made them feel like I was running in mashed potatoes!  At any rate:

June Totals
Running total: 102.4 mi (great to be back over 100!)
Biking total:  5 mi 

Yes, that’s biking making an appearance.  Since I’ve had to drop the 5th day of running for injury prevention purposes, I’ve been looking for a replacement cardio.   Also thinking about an IM70.3 in the next couple of years. I know we’ve got a number who tri hard on here, so can I ask a couple of questions?

I need a new bike. All I have is a 14yo mountain bike and I really feel like I’m fighting the road with it. I’ve got a number of good bike shops near me that cover the major brands very well. The one I like is big on Specialized. I test rode a Roubaix out there yesterday and wanted to try an Allez, but they didn’t have one in my size. I really enjoyed the Roubaix and it just went on sale. Any feedback on that model or what I should be looking for?


----------



## apdebord

Driving down to the Atlanta area today. Has anyone ran trails at Stone Mountain or Panola State Park? Thoughts?

Also, anyone know of good trails in the Spartanburg, SC area?


----------



## cavepig

June - 207 miles (my marathon is Sept. 16)

I just ordered a pair of Goodr sunglasses since some of you have given them good reviews on various threads.  For some reason I stopped wearing sunglasses to run, well Friday's run I'm pretty sure I burnt my eyes, it's not the first time either.


----------



## Sanchez

camaker said:


> I need a new bike. All I have is a 14yo mountain bike and I really feel like I’m fighting the road with it. I’ve got a number of good bike shops near me that cover the major brands very well. The one I like is big on Specialized. I test rode a Roubaix out there yesterday and wanted to try an Allez, but they didn’t have one in my size. I really enjoyed the Roubaix and it just went on sale. Any feedback on that model or what I should be looking for?



First, you need a road bike if you want to do a tri of any substantial distance (if you have never done one sign up for a sprint and use your mountain bike.) At some point you are going to consider whether you also need an aero bike. I don't recommend that until you are seriously participating in tris on a regular basis.

As to the road bike, I have no advice on specific brand. The various shops are going to push the brands they are licensed to sell. Road bike frames are fairly similar from brand to brand - and most probably get frames from the same manufacturer in China. I would say that you should focus on the following:

1. Type of frame (carbon, aluminum, steel etc). Carbon is likely your best bet and most stock road bikes are going to be carbon. If you are looking at a lower price point aluminum will be fine.

2. Components. This is the most important consideration and the factor that will drive the cost. Lower price point bikes usually come with cheap components. They will wear out quickly. Take some time to learn the various component levels. For example, if Shimano components I would not go any lower than Ultegra level. 

3. Wheel set. For now, go with the stock wheel set. You can always purchase a better set later.

4. Price point. This is really a compilation of items 1-3. I would not compromise on the components. Also, the best deals are usually found on Craig's List, ebay etc. I purchased my Felt road bike from a dealer but luckily found my size in a year-old model right when the new models were coming in. I found my Scott aerobike on Craig's List. $4,000 value for $1,000. The seller owned it for less than one year, rode it less than 50 miles and sold because the Air Force was transferring him. The race wheels cost more than what I paid for the bike.

Whatever you purchase, make sure that it is properly fitted. Good luck.


----------



## Sanchez

Coming back from my bicycle crash I had a slow start to the month but finished well. No races to report.

Swim:  18,000 meters (11.2 miles)
Bike:    168 miles
Run:     96 miles

Two possible sprint tris in July to start getting ready for longer distances in the fall.


----------



## Wendy98

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Congrats on the race, 2nd AG, and the shirt!
> 
> Had to google Goetta. Not a thing in this part of the country.
> 
> I'm not sure my non-vegan self would eat it.


Are you familiar with a "3-way"?  Google that.  You might want to search "Cincinnati 3 way" or you may get other types of answers.


----------



## camaker

Wendy98 said:


> Are you familiar with a "3-way"?  Google that.  You might want to search "Cincinnati 3 way" or you may get other types of answers.



So many jokes, so little time...


----------



## Wendy98

June:

mileage:  236.16
avg. pace:  7:33/mile

The beginning of June was light because of WDW/Universal vacation.  I ran every day on the treadmill of vacation, only 5-7 miles.  Mileage has picked up since my oldest has started cross country conditioning.  I can get my run in while he practices.  I leave for Hawaii on Thursday for 2 weeks, so July will be spotty.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

78.95 miles in June, my first month back from my long surgery layoff. Shooting for 120 miles in July. Still running slow and easy, but feeling a little stronger every week.


----------



## JeffW

camaker said:


> I need a new bike. All I have is a 14yo mountain bike and I really feel like I’m fighting the road with it. I’ve got a number of good bike shops near me that cover the major brands very well. The one I like is big on Specialized. I test rode a Roubaix out there yesterday and wanted to try an Allez, but they didn’t have one in my size. I really enjoyed the Roubaix and it just went on sale. Any feedback on that model or what I should be looking for?



My primary suggestion is to dedicate an afternoon and go from shop to shop test riding them.  Each manufacturer has slightly different frame geometries, stem lengths, etc.  What feels good for one person will feel terrible for another.  Specialized, Trek, Cannondale, Cervelo... are all good brands, so the important part is to make sure it fits correctly (and within your budget)


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> I need a new bike. All I have is a 14yo mountain bike and I really feel like I’m fighting the road with it. I’ve got a number of good bike shops near me that cover the major brands very well. The one I like is big on Specialized. I test rode a Roubaix out there yesterday and wanted to try an Allez, but they didn’t have one in my size. I really enjoyed the Roubaix and it just went on sale. Any feedback on that model or what I should be looking for?



The first thing you should be when buying a bike is get a professional fit. Visit a fitter who is not trying to sell you a certain model of bike but rather one who will help define what size frame and what geometry your body needs. Once you have those numbers, you can find bikes that fit you as opposed to making you fit on any random bike. In addition to looking at bikes in your local bike shop after you have been to your fitting, I recommend checking out Canyon. They make fantastic bikes and sell direct to you.


----------



## xjillianpaige

Hi @LSUlakes! Can you add me down for an October race?

21 - xjillianpaige - Newburyport Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)

Thanks!


----------



## LdyStormy76

June:  87.33 miles
YTD: 410.61


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> I need a new bike. All I have is a 14yo mountain bike and I really feel like I’m fighting the road with it. I’ve got a number of good bike shops near me that cover the major brands very well. The one I like is big on Specialized. I test rode a Roubaix out there yesterday and wanted to try an Allez, but they didn’t have one in my size. I really enjoyed the Roubaix and it just went on sale. Any feedback on that model or what I should be looking for?



I have two Specialized bikes - a Dolce Elite and a Ruby Elite, and I love both for very different reasons. I don't think you can go wrong with anything that Specialized offers, but I definitely wouldn't buy a brand-new bike without trying multiple brands.

Honestly, both of my road bikes I tested models and sizes and then found used versions being sold for far cheaper on Craigslist and Facebook. I likely won't buy a brand-new bike until the day comes where I decided to go full tri bike.


----------



## Keels

Sanchez said:


> 4. Price point. This is really a compilation of items 1-3. I would not compromise on the components. Also, the best deals are usually found on Craig's List, ebay etc. I purchased my Felt road bike from a dealer but luckily found my size in a year-old model right when the new models were coming in. I found my Scott aerobike on Craig's List. $4,000 value for $1,000. The seller owned it for less than one year, rode it less than 50 miles and sold because the Air Force was transferring him. The race wheels cost more than what I paid for the bike.



This x100! I paid $450 for my Dolce Elite off Craigslist - the frame was three years old, but all of the components had been upgraded, cables had been split for aerobar brakes, new wheels, etc.  That bike is easily worth $2k in all the components. 

But, I would vet the bike with either the seller or the bike shop ... I took mine in to get fitted after I bought it and everything was great, but I had no idea my tires were tubeless. That knowledge would've come in handy when I had a flat a couple of weeks ago ...


----------



## JBinORL

June Running Totals
Miles: 113.06
Pace: 11:12/mile (damn you summer!)
Avg. Distance: 5.65 miles (high of 8)

YTD: 583.86 miles


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I have a Trek 4900 I bought in Indiana over a decade ago for $400 + 5% tax (good old days).
I have easily put 5000 miles on it.
I used to live in the Disney World area and on many Sundays I would do a 40 mile loop around the property.
Wilderness, Springs, Celebration, Boardwalk, etc.

My point is that you really don't have to spend a ton of money to get a great bike.

When I retire, I plan to build my own bike. One with 5 or 6 speeds.
Seriously, my bike has 24 speeds?
REALLY? I use three!


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> I have a Trek 4900 I bought in Indiana over a decade ago for $400 + 5% tax (good old days).
> I have easily put 5000 miles on it.
> I used to live in the Disney World area and on many Sundays I would do a 40 mile loop around the property.
> Wilderness, Springs, Celebration, Boardwalk, etc.
> 
> My point is that you really don't have to spend a ton of money to get a great bike.
> 
> When I retire, I plan to build my own bike. One with 5 or 6 speeds.
> Seriously, my bike has 24 speeds?
> REALLY? I use three!



I use about three speeds here in Orlando.

I need all the other ones everywhere else.


----------



## garneska

Reading about bikes, I am sad I have not been on my road bike this year. I have a Scott
  Carbon frame. We scrapped biking for hiking this year. I just can’t do it all and work. I need to work to pay for those hobbies. I have hiked 53 miles of the Appalachian Trail in GA though. Hoping to finish the last 25 miles this year while training for Chicago. Unlikely I will get use out of the bike this year


----------



## Smilelea

June total:

54.4 miles


----------



## KevM

@LSUlakes can you please add four races for me.

July

12- Midsummer Night 5K - KevM
14 - The Inaugural Blobfest5K - KevM

Aug 

9 - Midsummer Night 5K - KevM

Sep 

30 - OCNJ Half Marathon - KevM (2:15:00 goal)


----------



## TCB in FLA

apdebord said:


> Driving down to the Atlanta area today. Has anyone ran trails at Stone Mountain or Panola State Park? Thoughts?
> 
> Also, anyone know of good trails in the Spartanburg, SC area?


I haven’t been to Stone Mountain in years, but I can help with SC. The Swamp Rabbit Trail, a rails-to-trail project, run from Travelers Rest into Greenville. https://greenvillerec.com/ghs-swamp-rabbit-trail/


----------



## DopeyBadger

*June Training Summary*

Running duration = 26:59 hours
Running mileage = 198.5 miles
Average Pace = 8:09 min/mile (Marathon Pace + 81 seconds)
Average HR = 136 bpm (68% HRR, or about 11% less than Marathon Pace)
McMillan Core Routine = 20 min x 1 times = 20 min of Strength Work

Had my first race since Dopey with the Hot2Trot HM.  Ended up finishing in 3rd OA, with a 1st place AG (first time for me).  Then, the next week my Daniels M training plan started.  I'm starting to feel like my old self again and hopeful for a full return to form.  Time will tell.


----------



## TCB in FLA

June totals: 92.08 miles, I believe all trails other than a single 3 mile run around the neighborhood 
9 OTF classes. I upgraded to unlimited classes at the end of the month, so I’m guessing that number will increase.
0 races. Had to double-check that stat since this year has been event heavy but nada in June.

@LSUlakes  Upcoming events:
July 4 - Firecracker 5K - weaverville, NC
July 28- Highland Brewery Night Flight
Sept 23- Asheville Brewing Supervillian 10k
Dec 8 - Kiawah Half Marathon


----------



## CDKG

*June Miles: *91.1
*2018 Miles: *523.2

On June 10th I ran my first half marathon since Tinker Bell 2017 (my current PR). It was a new course this year and ridiculously hilly. I was actually on pace for a new PR the first 10 miles. Then they threw in (needlessly) the craziest hill of the race! You know the kind of hill that is so steep it makes you nervous to drive up/down? It took everything I had left to hike up the darn thing. Cruel! For the first time ever, I literally gave up on running when I hit the next hill about a mile later. The last two miles I only ran the downhill portions and last 0.1/mile to the finish line. I finished about 10 min. behind my goal.

July will be about maintaining fitness and preparing for my August half. This one should have better results!


----------



## huskies90

June Miles = 151

May = 156
April = 113
March = 99
February = 78
January = 67

Yearly Total = 551


----------



## BikeFan

June mileage:
246.8 miles in 35:53:39
My highest mileage month so far in 2018, but also my slowest.  The heat is just SO draining.  I don't know how you people south of me in Virginia do it.  I may be retreating inside to the treadmill for workouts in July.


----------



## JulieODC

12.1 miles in June. I know why, but this makes me so sad. Cracked 100 two months in a row, and now I’m here. Freakin’ Lyme.

I did run 3.1 on Saturday - got my June race in (goal = 1 race per month in 2018) by having that count as my Save the Manatee Club virtual 5k.

After every run this month (1-2 miles) I’ve felt pretty beat up the next day. But after 2 miles on Wed I felt good....And I think I would have felt ok after Saturday’s run...if we hadn’t gone to a BBQ followed by a drive to Nh and evening kayak (picture attached for reading this whine!). I just need to know my limits - and not overdo it in other areas if I do a run. Getting there...

I also started reading My Life on the Run yesterday by Bart Yasso - appreciate his experiences with Lyme, but I had no idea the crazy races he’s done!!


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Olallamom

53 miles for June. 
No serious long runs during June. 

I officially started training for Dopey last week so I anticipate 100+ miles for July.
Living in AZ requires a lot of discipline when running outside in the summer. Up before 4am most mornings. Ugh!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Over the weekend a cyclist from this area and a friend were struck by a vehicle. The area they were at is a known and popular area for people to ride at. One of the riders did not make it and the other was airlifted to a local hospital. I realize there is a difference from running and biking, but around here the two activities are usually done by both on the same roads. For todays question I wanted to ask how safe do you feel in the areas you run in which you share the roads with normal traffic? Are there areas that people run, but you refuse to because of the traffic?

ATTQOTD: I normally run around the lakes on the weekends and there are so many people there on the roads that I feel good about it. I've run the area which is about a hour away from my home where this incident happened. It's a rural area and one I would not run alone just in case. I know the rules are different for bikes and runners, but getting hit by a car is a big fear of mine for obvious reasons. I do not know much about the story, but I did see a picture of on of the bikes... It was snapped in two. Really sad for the biking community and stinks because our state is not very bike / runner friendly. Be safe out there folks.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: The reason I run out at our local state park, which is about a 20 minute drive from home, is because it is VERY unsafe to run (or ride a bike) where I live. Single lane, no shoulder, blind corners, vehicles drive WAY TOO FAST! It is a posted 35 mph zone but I have never seen anyone drive that speed except my 74 year old mother who lives with us. I admit that I drive it about 45 too.  But there are people who fly by my house at 60+ (we live on a straight stretch between curvy areas.


----------



## JBinORL

ATTQOTD: I avoid heavily-trafficked roads for that very reason. I'm fortunate to live near several lakes with paths around them, and small neighborhood streets to link them together. I also don't run with music anymore so I can better hear what's going on


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: I actively seek out running routes that have no traffic whatsoever. This comes from my personal experience as a runner and my professional background dealing with traffic.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Over the weekend a cyclist from this area and a friend were struck by a vehicle. The area they were at is a known and popular area for people to ride at. One of the riders did not make it and the other was airlifted to a local hospital. I realize there is a difference from running and biking, but around here the two activities are usually done by both on the same roads. For todays question I wanted to ask how safe do you feel in the areas you run in which you share the roads with normal traffic? Are there areas that people run, but you refuse to because of the traffic?


This breaks my heart and terrifies me.  We have reports of pedestrian/cyclist vs. automobile reports so often they no longer make the main news and seem to be buried in city & university police notes.

It is a joke to friends and family that I love safety, that I have consistently been assigned 'safety leader' in every lab I have worked in, that my kids point out motor and bi cyclists without helmets and as why they do not choose safety.  I used to ride my bike 2 miles out of the way to avoid traffic on my way to work because I do not trust drivers to not be busy yelling at their kids, shaving, or spacing out having coffee.  Bike lanes and shoulders are littered with debris, trash cans, and parked UPS trucks, so they are not really useful 50% of the time anyhow.  So perhaps it is not so surprising that I am willing to run in even fewer places than I will bike.  I worry about everything, and would prefer to do laps around our stadium because while there are more hills and zero shade, there are few blind corners or driveways for cars to pull in or out of rather than many of the other runners choice of running in neighborhood roads (even if the concrete is harder, the potholes are brutal in the road anyhow).  Unfortunately that leaves me with fewer options to string together the longer runs I hope to work on.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: My city has a dedicated bike lane down the major roads and many runners use that instead of sidewalks.  I have always been too afraid to ride or walk in those lanes because I have seen so many near misses.  Some drivers are just oblivious to anyone outside their car.  I tend to just run gravel or paved trails in the woods instead of the roads.

I went to high school with a girl that was driving down the road, not off the road, and her rear-view mirror hit a young teenage girl that was walking in the bike lane.  The young girl somehow ended up under the car and died.  I haven't trusted the bike lanes since.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Rambling answer: I run on rural back roads. No sidewalks, but the shoulders are generally wide enough to jump to safety. There is not much traffic. People drive distracted (and I doubt our new law is going to change that) and too fast. Not to mention, some of the 'locals' actually are aggressive toward runners. I bail out onto the shoulder about once every 1.5 miles. I stay alert and don't wear headphones. I wave at every driver. The motion gets their attention, let's them know I'm friendly, and if they wave back, I know they've seen me. Pickup trucks with the 2 foot long mirrors scare me the worst. I've been running the same roads for so long, I think people have come to expect me.

How safe do I feel? Medium to low. I worry sometimes that the odds are going to catch up with me at some point.

Would I bike on these same roads? No way!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I choose my running routes so that I don't have to run on roads.  I'm either on a sidewalk or on a greenway/trail.  That hasn't stopped me from having run ins with vehicles at road crossings, though.  Crosswalks don't seem to be recognized, acknowledged or understood by a lot of drivers out there.  Fear of riding on the road has been a major player in my not taking up biking until now.  Even last night, going out for a relatively short 7+ miler was nerve-wracking and has me looking for bike path/greenway options for my training there.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Maybe I should have more fear on the roads, but I don't really.  I usually run on sidewalks or shoulders around through town, but sometimes on outerskirts or more heavily trafficked roads.  I've never felt unsafe.


----------



## ZellyB

June total:  74 miles ( missed a few runs for various reasons so hoping July is better)

ATTQOTD:  We try to run on low-trafficked roads or very early in the morning when traffic is light or non-existent.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I try to make sure that anywhere I run has sidewalks. I make it a rule to always assume that I am not seen by anyone who is driving. Even when I am at a crosswalk and have the walking symbol, I will wait a second or two making sure no car will come through or forget to look for me.

June miles: 53
June was crazy busy with us being out of town three weekends, sickness, etc. Marathon training starts next week so I am looking forward to getting back at it more consistently.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
I am lucky where I live in AZ as there are dedicated paths along the canal systems, great tree lined sidewalks and endless trails. I have on occasions used the bike lane to pass people but it’s a bit scary as drivers drive well over the 45 mph speed limit. The county I live in has spent lots of money on dedicated bike lanes but there have been bikers struck in these lanes.


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:  For the most part most of my runs are done on Greenways or on trails, but periodically we'll stitch together a long run that isn't greenway.  The only time I run on the road is if I'm in a residential neighborhood or if we are on the shoulder of a road running between Greenways.  In the even we have to be on the shoulder we run single file, towards oncoming traffic.    

Last week I saw 3 runners running spread out across a lane with the sun directly behind them.  That seemed like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Over the weekend a cyclist from this area and a friend were struck by a vehicle. The area they were at is a known and popular area for people to ride at. One of the riders did not make it and the other was airlifted to a local hospital. I realize there is a difference from running and biking, but around here the two activities are usually done by both on the same roads. For todays question I wanted to ask how safe do you feel in the areas you run in which you share the roads with normal traffic? Are there areas that people run, but you refuse to because of the traffic?


ATTQOTD: First off, I would love to bike to work since I work downtown in a city and only live 4 miles away.  But judging by how many times I have almost been hit running, I am terrified to bike.  We have a locker room at work with showers for the runners/bikers and I have talked to several folks that bike to work and just about all of them said they have been hit at least once – some several times. I just don’t need that.

As for running, whether I am running at lunch at work or at home it is always around busy streets. Luckily, most have sidewalks and I try to map some of my run through parks or along the river.  But I can’t completely avoid having to cross busy streets or busy intersections with absolutely crazy Northeast drivers. I always assume they don’t see me. Especially, when I am on the left side of the road and they are turning right.  They only look left and never see me coming from the right.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  During the week, I run so early in the morning, traffic is not a concern in the neighborhoods I run in.  I do not run with headphones so I can hear everything around me.  

On the weekend long runs, some of routes go along some busier roads with no sidewalks, but plenty of space to bail out into if needed.  In one of those neighborhoods we used to be able to run on the streets with no issues, but some folks have gotten aggressive with runners and will not give any space and honk at us, even with no other traffic on the roads.  Most of the runners in the club have taken to the sidewalk there now, even though the sidewalk is very uneven thanks to roots, or avoiding that area altogether.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

The fact is that many, many, drivers suffer from irrational road-rage behavior towards runners and cyclists.
It is the very definition of irrational behavior. No justification for the anger whatsoever.
Many drivers get angry if a lone bike impedes their path for 500 milliseconds.
They react as if they are driving behind the Tour de France!

That is a reality we all must deal with. It will not change.
In fact, it will only get worse since terrorists are using the tactic of running over pedestrians.

You must use extreme caution and be aware of your surroundings at all times.
I try very hard to keep myself out of harms way.
Even in dedicated bike lanes you'll see some jackwagon crowding the lane while streaming Game Of Thrones.   

I ride my mountain bike a whole lot because it allows me to ride on terrains away from killer vehicles.
Stay safe y'all!


----------



## Kerry1957

ATTQOTD: I'm fortunate to live less than a mile from the middle of the Des Plaines River Trail which is over 50 miles in length from the Illinois/Wisconsin border south. I rarely run anywhere else.


----------



## LSUlakes

Few comments:

To our posters to the north and a day late, Happy Canada Day!

Second on the agenda. I recently received my shirt shipment from TeePublic and after washing them my noticed that the back of the shirt the threading was coming undone. I sent a very polite e-mail explaining what had happened and included pictures so they could see what I was talking about. I mentioned that I had a trip in 10 days and was hoping to have the shirt for it. Well this morning I get a email from them telling me they are sending me another free of charge and shipping it 3-5 air. I cant say enough great things about there site and just wanted to pass along the information.


----------



## YawningDodo

*June total:*
11.89 miles

ATTQOTD: I'm pretty fortunate in where I live, which is in the historic central neighborhood of a small city...meaning 100-year-old suburbs, basically. Everything's laid out in a grid, but there are only a few streets that see much traffic, especially early in the morning. When I run from home my warm-up consists of walking far enough to use the traffic lights and get out past the busy streets and into one of the quiet parts of the neighborhood, where I run on the sidewalks. I'm crossing a street every block, but the cars are sparse and slow and my route is flexible so I can usually just turn the corner and head down another block rather than fuss about making sure I was seen so I can cross the street if I do see/hear a car coming. I always aim to finish my run out past the busy streets and not cross back into the busier part of the neighborhood until I'm on my cool-down and back to walking without my earbuds in.

On Saturdays I sometimes still run from the front door like that if I'm on a tight schedule, but usually I'll drive to one of the city parks or to one of the parking pull-outs along the riverside trail. It's nice to have one day each week when I'm not watching for cars...or running on crumbling sidewalks. 

Back when I lived in Austin I used to ride my bike most places, and when I think back on it I cringe at how dangerous it was. Even with bike lanes (and nowhere near all of the streets there have them), it was a wonder I never got hit. It was a much discussed, widely recognized issue that the bus drivers in the city were frequently aggressive toward people on bikes and in crosswalks; I had one pass within about a foot of me on my bike, and another time a bus hit a kid in the crosswalk between the university and the co-op when the light was still red and the bus had no business moving--he got ticked off, I guess, that a crowd of students were playing Foam Sword Friday in the crosswalk to celebrate the end of the semester (seriously, though, the light was still red and the students were perfectly within their rights to be hitting each other with boffers in the street at that moment). The kid was fine, but it was all over the campus news.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Over the weekend a cyclist from this area and a friend were struck by a vehicle. The area they were at is a known and popular area for people to ride at. One of the riders did not make it and the other was airlifted to a local hospital. I realize there is a difference from running and biking, but around here the two activities are usually done by both on the same roads. For todays question I wanted to ask how safe do you feel in the areas you run in which you share the roads with normal traffic? Are there areas that people run, but you refuse to because of the traffic?



I absolutely do not run on roads where I live.  This is partly because of the obvious safety concerns as demonstrated in your local story.  But also where I live, we have lots of residential neighborhoods with sidewalks and also lots of paved trails for walking/running/biking, so I feel like there is no good reason to run on the roads.  Whether or not running on roads is legal, I feel like in a lot of cases it creates a potential hazard as even drivers who are paying attention may need to pull into the other lane to get around a runner.  

Fortunately, I don't see a lot of runners on roads around where I live, presumably because of the reasons above.  There are lots of runners on the trails I mentioned, including groups with local running organizations.

I always feel bad about runners stuck in areas with no sidewalks or trails to enable them to keep safely off the roads.  

Where I live, cyclists are more on the roads and thus more involved in accidents.  Some of them are recreational and some are commuting.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I don't trust other drivers, whether I am behind the wheel or otherwise. Since I don't trust them I am unwilling to place my well-being in their hands.

It is sad that I don't believe it is safe to run or bike near any type of automobile traffic; but drivers are distracted and/or irrationally angry and many don't have a basic level of competence at the best of times.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - Most of my mileage is on trails, so I have to be wary of bears and bobcats, not cars. When I run on the roads here, I run on a rural highway with very wide shoulders. Running into traffic, I would almost have to try to get hit by a car, even if the car was driving very poorly. As a runner, where I live - very safe.

I travel a lot with my job and would not run in many of the areas in which I travel. Example - the state of IL. Does the state believe in killing pedestrians? Road shoulders are less than a foot wide, and there is usually no flat ground off the pavement. I travel to IL a lot and will drive to paths to run or use a hotel dreadmill before risking my life on those roads.

As for bikers - I guess this is going to sound mean, but no one should feel safe riding a bike on a road. Drivers are not paying attention, and if you get even slightly rubbed by a car, you could easily die. I just don't understand why people would take those risks in the US.


----------



## LSUlakes

Since we have races midweek this week I am posting the list early. This week we have the following folks with races:

*July*
04 - @Disney at Heart - Peachtree Road Race 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - @apdebord  - Peachtree Road Race 10K (NG / N/A)
04 - @The Expert - Peachtree Road Race 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - @OldSlowGoofyGuy  - Peachtree Road Race 10k (49:59 / N/A)
04 - @TheHamm  - Firecracker 5K (34:00 / N/A)
04 - @TCB in FLA  - Firecracker 5k (NG / N/A)
04 - @MissLiss279  - Firecracker 5000 10k (NG / NA)
04 - @JeffW  - Breckenridge Independence Day 10k Trail Race (NG / N/A)
04 - @kleph  - Liberty by the Lake 10k (NG / N/A)
07 - @KSellers88  - Burn Your Half Off (NG / N/A)

Best of luck this week! If you need to revise your goal or if someone else would like to add a race to the list, just let me know!


----------



## kbenson13

My first full month total since I've been actively participating in this board!
June 2018:  
Total Miles:  92.82 
Total Time:  14:51:54

I have a week-long camping trip with my son for Boy Scouts in July that my training plan goes on pause for, or I would probably exceed 100 miles in July.  I'm looking forward to achieving that milestone, which will hopefully happen in August!

ATTQOTD:  I am terrified of riding my bike on any roads.  In Houston, people leave bikes painted white anywhere that a cyclist is hit and killed, as a sort of monument and reminder.  There are way to many white bikes around town, many of which are in places you would never guess that there was a high risk of a cyclist getting hit and killed (roads with light traffic through residential streets that nobody should be going more than 20-30mph on).  I'm thinking of getting one of those Peloton bikes so I can train cycling indoors on something that is mildly similar to riding a real bike.  I do occasionally ride at 5:00am in the morning in tight loops around my house where there is almost zero cars but even that scares me.

I try to run on sidewalks where I can (though I hate running on sidewalks because their are usually uneven), but my neighborhood does not have sidewalks on every street (or most streets) so I choose to run in the streets fairly frequently.  I generally try to run in the early mornings when there are few cars and I run on the left side of the road so hopefully I can see the cars even if they can't see me.  I still generally try to stay off roads that are main arteries or "through-streets" that connect major arteries but I'm not perfect.  The craziest thing is I run (*usually* on the sidewalk) right by one of those white bikes most mornings....  I also have to cross (usually at intersections with traffic lights) a fair number of those main arteries or I would be running in a very small and boring loop.  I feel decently safe but have already had a few instances where a car could have hit me if I didn't see them and get out of their way first.  The worst place for me is one particular traffic light where I want to cross the street and there are a ton of cars making right turns that immediately leads to an interstate on-ramp so these people are making that right turn and thinking of getting themselves up to interstate speed ASAP.  Even with the crosswalk light on, plenty of drivers never look for pedestrians and I've had a few close calls...

For what it's worth when I'm on the streets and a car does pass me, I try to make as much room for them that I can and I give them a friendly smile and a wave.  I'm trying to make them see me as an appreciative human and not some jerk animal that is impeding their commute to work by half a second (forcing them to *gasp* slow down to something resembling the actual speed limit on a residential street)...


----------



## PCFriar80

June "Summer"y and ATTQOTD:
Still nursing the achilles tendonitis with diminishing calf pain so running miles are still down, being offset by biking, elliptical, mowing and spectating a PGA tournament.  I closed out the month with a 3 mile [mostly pain free] run but my gait seemed a little off.  I'm going to minimize my runs for the first half of July and give the right leg some TLC.

Running miles:  18.2
Biking miles:  128.5
Elliptical:  8.5 hours [10 occurrences]
Mowing:  5 times [starting to brown out here in CT]
PGA Tour spectating:  Traveler's Championship - 3 days; pro-am, rounds 1 and 2.  Covered about 16 miles of walking.  Oh, and Bubba Watson won.
Marathon weekend planning:  Booked R/T airfare from BDL/MCO

ATTQOTD:
I live in a rural area with no sidewalks and stop signs that drivers seem to think are optional.  I'm a defensive runner always on alert for that stray car.  I run against traffic and with no ear-buds.  I make it a point to acknowledge drivers that go out of there way for me by giving them a friendly wave.  Over the course of 10+ years I have had a couple of close calls and reported license plate numbers to the local police.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Over the weekend a cyclist from this area and a friend were struck by a vehicle. The area they were at is a known and popular area for people to ride at. One of the riders did not make it and the other was airlifted to a local hospital. I realize there is a difference from running and biking, but around here the two activities are usually done by both on the same roads. For todays question I wanted to ask how safe do you feel in the areas you run in which you share the roads with normal traffic? Are there areas that people run, but you refuse to because of the traffic?


I typically run in a neighborhood area to avoid traffic and people. Once in a while I will cross a busy road but usually it’s not rush hour or anything while I am running.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Over the weekend a cyclist from this area and a friend were struck by a vehicle. The area they were at is a known and popular area for people to ride at. One of the riders did not make it and the other was airlifted to a local hospital. I realize there is a difference from running and biking, but around here the two activities are usually done by both on the same roads. For todays question I wanted to ask how safe do you feel in the areas you run in which you share the roads with normal traffic? Are there areas that people run, but you refuse to because of the traffic?



I feel perfectly safe running on the roads around here. I run early in the morning when there is not much traffic on roads with relatively low speed limits. Biking is a whole different ball game. Unless I'm with a large number of friends on my training team, I don't feel very comfortable riding in the city. The country roads are fine, but not in the city.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: Most of my runs are either in my own neighborhood or at an extensive park system that begins a couple miles from my house.  I'm pretty blessed that I can easily get to this park and "could" have uninterrupted runs of 38 miles (19 out and back).  The plan is to finish another 81 miles to get to a total 100-mile loop.  The irony here is that on at least 2 days/week I drive to this park and do all/most of my workout on a 0.8 mile oval.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

cburnett11 said:


> ATTQOTD: Most of my runs are either in my own neighborhood or at an extensive park system that begins a couple miles from my house.  I'm pretty blessed that I can easily get to this park and "could" have uninterrupted runs of 38 miles (19 out and back).  The plan is to finish another 81 miles to get to a total 100-mile loop.  *The irony here is that on at least 2 days/week I drive to this park and do all/most of my workout on a 0.8 mile oval.*


----------



## GreatLakes

camaker said:


> I need a new bike. All I have is a 14yo mountain bike and I really feel like I’m fighting the road with it. I’ve got a number of good bike shops near me that cover the major brands very well. The one I like is big on Specialized. I test rode a Roubaix out there yesterday and wanted to try an Allez, but they didn’t have one in my size. I really enjoyed the Roubaix and it just went on sale. Any feedback on that model or what I should be looking for?



Specialized makes great bikes.  I'll echo what everyone else said but want to caution you on two things regarding carbon bikes.  First, carbon rides very differently than aluminum or steel bikes.  Get out and ride it a bit before committing and make sure the feel isn't too different for you.  Second, be very cautious about buying used carbon bikes.  They could have hairline fractures, even internally where you can't see them, and not be safe.  Unless you are buying it from someone you trust took car of it and had it routinely serviced by a reputable dealer I would not buy a used carbon bike but that is just my recommendation.  Personally I like the feel of an aluminum bike with a carbon fork which is a way to get some of the benefits of carbon for less money.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Over the weekend a cyclist from this area and a friend were struck by a vehicle. The area they were at is a known and popular area for people to ride at. One of the riders did not make it and the other was airlifted to a local hospital. I realize there is a difference from running and biking, but around here the two activities are usually done by both on the same roads. For todays question I wanted to ask how safe do you feel in the areas you run in which you share the roads with normal traffic? Are there areas that people run, but you refuse to because of the traffic?



The majority of my runs are on roads and only on the extremely busy roads do I use the sidewalk.  I feel more safe in the street running against even heavy traffic than I do on sidewalks where cars back all the way past you to the street before looking.  

In other news I just got confirmation that I will be in Orlando for a conference Sept 30 - Oct 4 at the Marriott World Center.  It is right in the middle of my 10k cycle for W&D and I need to find a track.  It looks like Celebration has a publicly accessible track for repeats.  Has anyone ever done any track work near Disney?  Is there a better track that is open to the public?


----------



## sylkai

June total: 51.9mi. Sigh. All by June 10th.

Still not clear if it's stress fractures or just stress reactions in both tibias at the same time. To some extent, doesn't really matter because the treatment is the same, just a question of how long. Because why do just one when you can do both? (Don't be me and make a number of questionable decisions about increasing intensity all at the same time.)

So there's also 89 miles of biking and what Garmin thinks is the equivalent of 35 miles of pool running in there. I keep hoping the physical therapist will say I can start looking at returning to running *this* week.

ATTQOTD: I normally run on a mixed-use trail (which we will not get into cyclist etiquette) but the closest I've come to being hit are a number of driveways on the way to/from.


----------



## Chaitali

ATTQOTD:  I am luck to live in a suburban area with sidewalks and mostly small streets that don't have a lot of traffic.  I avoid crossing the couple big streets that have a lot of traffic.  I also live close to a paved trail that I can do longer runs on and if I feel like driving or am meeting friends, we have a couple options of paved trails in the area that are car-free.  I would be way too scared to run on roads, and like I said, I don't even cross the busy streets.


----------



## opusone

*June Training Summary*
Total Miles: 64.5 miles
Total Time: 10:42:59
Average Pace: 9:59/mi
Average HR: 139/min


----------



## Dis5150

Side note to QOTD: I actually decided against a marathon here in Arkansas that would have been much easier to do than the one I am going to do in Tennessee in October, almost entirely on the fact that their website says the road most of the race is on is rural highway that they can't close due to the harvest going on and that the youth hunt is that weekend. So farm vehicles and little children with guns, some of them shooting for the first time? #NOPE


----------



## Miranda

I have actually run a lot of races where the roads weren't closed.  I would say pretty much all of the longer races that I've done, the roads were not closed to traffic.  The 5K's tend to be, and the start of some of the longer ones until things thin out.  But I have run many a road race where the cars are going by... maybe we are just lucky in this area, the cars are always very respectful and move away from the edge.


----------



## cavepig

That's so sad.   I run on roads without sidewalks 95% of the time, some days there's more traffic (farm equipment too) then others, but I can get in the ditch if I need to. Today not too many cars at all.   We ran back roads on gravel for our long run the other day and only got a passed a few times.  I do run on a 2 lane country HWY for a bit sometimes, again huge shoulders I can go on and I have two intersections I'll cross sometimes that are for 2 lane HWYs. So, yeah I guess I don't pick less traffic at times, but I've actually only had the near misses being hit on the less driven roads because the drivers check out or they think they're avoiding me and go into me instead, like turn the wheel the wrong way.


----------



## cavepig

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: Rambling answer: I run on rural back roads. No sidewalks, but the shoulders are generally wide enough to jump to safety. There is not much traffic. People drive distracted (and I doubt our new law is going to change that) and too fast. Not to mention, some of the 'locals' actually are aggressive toward runners. I bail out onto the shoulder about once every 1.5 miles. I stay alert and don't wear headphones. I wave at every driver. The motion gets their attention, let's them know I'm friendly, and if they wave back, I know they've seen me. Pickup trucks with the 2 foot long mirrors scare me the worst. I've been running the same roads for so long, I think people have come to expect me.
> 
> How safe do I feel? Medium to low. I worry sometimes that the odds are going to catch up with me at some point.
> 
> Would I bike on these same roads? No way!


  I should have just ditto'd your post, pretty similar to me


----------



## TheHamm

Dis5150 said:


> Side note to QOTD: I actually decided against a marathon here in Arkansas that would have been much easier to do than the one I am going to do in Tennessee in October, *almost *entirely on the fact that their website says the road most of the race is on is rural highway that they can't close due to the harvest going on and that the youth hunt is that weekend. So farm vehicles and little children with guns, some of them shooting for the first time? #NOPE



Almost entirely? #NOPE seems too mild.  Combines and firearms? Is this the Hunger Games Marathon?
I'm over here eliminating races for much more mild reasons "sidewalk?  waaaahhhh" "doesn't start until 9am in August? How hot!"

Also, I keep having to re-read the thread to find the nuggets of conversations I recall from a month or two ago.  I cannot believe the content generated here!


----------



## Dis5150

TheHamm said:


> Almost entirely? #NOPE seems too mild.  Combines and firearms? Is this the Hunger Games Marathon?
> I'm over here eliminating races for much more mild reasons "sidewalk?  waaaahhhh" "doesn't start until 9am in August? How hot!"
> 
> Also, I keep having to re-read the thread to find the nuggets of conversations I recall from a month or two ago.  I cannot believe the content generated here!



Lol, yep.  I said almost because the only other reason was that last year there were under 100 finishers and they were all at least an hour faster than I would be. I almost decided to just go for it anyway, until I read that sentence in their description!


----------



## kbenson13

Can someone explain how you can get average pace and average HR for the month in either Garmin Connect or Strava?  I see others posting those things but I can't figure out how to do it!


----------



## YawningDodo

Dis5150 said:


> Side note to QOTD: I actually decided against a marathon here in Arkansas that would have been much easier to do than the one I am going to do in Tennessee in October, almost entirely on the fact that their website says the road most of the race is on is rural highway that they can't close due to the harvest going on and that the youth hunt is that weekend. So farm vehicles and little children with guns, some of them shooting for the first time? #NOPE



 I've been out in rural Colorado during harvest season and watched the trucks _book it_ in and out from the farms on the dirt road past my aunt and uncle's ranch...nopenopenope. Honestly, I've never run a race on a road that wasn't closed, but I'd be afraid of getting hit by a rock kicked up by a fast vehicle even if the traffic itself wasn't right on top of the racers. The one time I had to get my windshield repaired was when my aunt's car launched a rock into it on one of those country roads. Do not want.


----------



## opusone

kbenson13 said:


> Can someone explain how you can get average pace and average HR for the month in either Garmin Connect or Strava?  I see others posting those things but I can't figure out how to do it!



For average pace, I just use Excel (total time divided by total miles).  For average HR, in Garmin Connect, go to Reports, then click on Progress Summary, then choose Last Month and Running in the filters at the top.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Over the weekend a cyclist from this area and a friend were struck by a vehicle. The area they were at is a known and popular area for people to ride at. One of the riders did not make it and the other was airlifted to a local hospital. I realize there is a difference from running and biking, but around here the two activities are usually done by both on the same roads. For todays question I wanted to ask how safe do you feel in the areas you run in which you share the roads with normal traffic? Are there areas that people run, but you refuse to because of the traffic?



My neighborhood is generally one of the safest areas in our city (I've been told by many police officers). Thus running and or biking with my family in this area I feel safe. Running-wise, I feel safe around my city and such as there is either plenty of sidewalk and/or shoulder. Plus facing traffic is always great way to be prepared to jump out of the way if possible.

However, later this week or next I will have to venture out on a bike to get some mileage in for a Triathlon coming up in August. Having been running so long while facing traffic, it makes me nervous riding WITH traffic. Fortunately, as I said above, there is plenty of shoulder room.


----------



## kbenson13

opusone said:


> For average pace, I just use Excel (total time divided by total miles).  For average HR, in Garmin Connect, go to Reports, then click on Progress Summary, then choose Last Month and Running in the filters at the top.



Thanks!  Why would Garmin give average speed in MPH and not average pace?  That makes no sense for running....


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: Live near 2 relatively busy streets with no sidewalks. I'm always on high alert running on those streets (and prefer running facing traffic) and relax more once I get on sidewalks. However, I'm on the edge of a nervous breakdown whenever my son rides his bike in the area.

June:
Total Miles: 115.28
Average pace: 8:13


----------



## opusone

kbenson13 said:


> Thanks!  Why would Garmin give average speed in MPH and not average pace?  That makes no sense for running....



I've always wondered the same thing.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Over the weekend a cyclist from this area and a friend were struck by a vehicle. The area they were at is a known and popular area for people to ride at. One of the riders did not make it and the other was airlifted to a local hospital. I realize there is a difference from running and biking, but around here the two activities are usually done by both on the same roads. For todays question I wanted to ask how safe do you feel in the areas you run in which you share the roads with normal traffic? Are there areas that people run, but you refuse to because of the traffic?



The Fort is one of the most bike-friendly cities in the US, but it's not without its faults OR its drivers that hate cyclists. I haven't been hit, but I've had two close calls with people parked in parallel spots (our bike lanes are between traffic and parallel spots in many areas) who have thought it was funny to wait until cyclists were coming up on them to open car doors. People are the worst.

I don't ride by myself unless it's just a casual ride in my neighborhood, and even for those I probably need to be more responsible (yeah, I'm the person that doesn't wear a helmet and I'm usually in flip flops. I need to be better about that), but those rides are usually from bar to brewery and don't cross any major streets. For long rides, I'm either with a group, or I rack my bike and drive down to the river and ride the protected trail. If anything happens, there are usually plenty of people to help (like my flat from a couple of weeks ago). 

As far as running goes - I'll do short runs in my neighborhood and then longer runs out on the trail. Again, I drive to the trail ... but that's more to get me to not be lazy and cut my run short because I'm close to home or friends having lunch somewhere or happy hour or just ANY general excuse I can make.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I got a couple of new pairs of shoes before I left for Florida (I switched from Brooks to Nikes), and not even thinking, I just threw one pair straight in the suitcase without even opening the shipping box.

So, yeah, womp ...


----------



## Disney at Heart

June
Miles: 80.64
Time: 15:42
Pace: 11:41

June title: “Runner on a Hot Sand Beach”


----------



## kleph

opusone said:


> I've always wondered the same thing.



cycling, most likely.


----------



## Bree

June Miles: 130.29

ATTQOTD:  my subdivision has sidewalks and I usually just run around it.  I got creative and was able to set up a route around it where I can get 3.1 miles in.  We are in a rural area so once you leave it there’s narrow country roads with canal ditches if you go out our back entrance. I won’t run on those. People drive way too fast on them. If you go out our front entrance the road has very wide shoulders.  I do use that road because it’s a short sprint to where a sidewalk begins.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

kbenson13 said:


> Thanks!  Why would Garmin give average speed in MPH and not average pace?  That makes no sense for running....


You can just divide the time by the mileage. Convert the total time into minutes first. Total time - 1000 minutes. Total miles = 100. Average pace = 10 minutes/mile.


----------



## Kerry1957

BuckeyeBama said:


> ATTQOTD - I travel a lot with my job and would not run in many of the areas in which I travel. Example - the state of IL. Does the state believe in killing pedestrians? Road shoulders are less than a foot wide, and there is usually no flat ground off the pavement. I travel to IL a lot and will drive to paths to run or use a hotel dreadmill before risking my life on those roads.



I would love to defend my state, but....living in suburban Chicago I am forced to agree with you. As I mentioned in my earlier post, I only run on trails. If your travel brings you a bit north of O'Hare, check out the Des Plaines River trails. Now it's still Illinois so don't expect great scenery, but nice running trails along the river at least. If you are downtown Chicago the paths along the lakefront can be nice, but they are paved and the bicyclists may run you down. Just kidding...sort of.


----------



## camaker

BuckeyeBama said:


> You can just divide the time by the mileage. Convert the total time into minutes first. Total time - 1000 minutes. Total miles = 100. Average pace = 10 minutes/mile.



That works. I’ve always found it easier to just convert the mph value to min/mile.

Just divide 60 by the mph value. The integer is the minutes. Multiply the fraction by 60 to get the seconds. For example:

5.5 mph = 10:55/mile

60/5.5 = 10.91 = 10:00
0.91 * 60 = 0:55
Total = 10:55


----------



## McNs

Smashrun is another website you can sync Garmin runs to that has some pretty good graphical displays or your running. It also shows average pace and can easily be switched between km and mi (useful for when I need to decode my stats for posting here)


----------



## Crysta Waston

How do you hold your water bottles on your runs?


----------



## JulieODC

I generally feel safe because I try to stick to sidewalks or quite neighborhoods. However, there are several places in town that I fear - small stretches of winding roads or higher speed areas with narrow shoulders where people don’t like to slow down for pedestrians or bikers. #massholes 


I just always, always assume that cars are not paying attention and prepare myself to jump out of the way if needed. Someone we know was killed in a horrible car crash in town last year - mid-day by a driver off his meds. That’s made me even more cautious about drivers - you never know who is behind the wheel.


----------



## lahobbs4

ATTQOTD:

I drive to our community center and run a 1.5 mile loop if I'm running later than 6:00 a.m. If earlier, I will start there then head down the extremely wide highway and onto our 2 new bypasses that aren't open yet. Nothing like a brand new road with ZERO cars! It's glorious. 

Our drivers don't pay attention to anything. Just the amount of people getting killed in their own vehicle because of another vehicle is enough to keep me off of the majority of our roads. It's awful.


----------



## kleph

Crysta Waston said:


> How do you hold your water bottles on your runs?



personally, i use smartwater 1 liter bottles. they are about as durable as any designated water bottle you can buy. they fit about perfectly in my hand and are the right length to rest in the crook of my arm as i run. when i'm done with it, i just throw it away. 

that said, there are now dozens of different options for runners when it comes to carrying water and fluids. from belts with small bottles to hand holders to hydration packs you wear on your back. and every runner has to find a personal preference. the best option is to first look at the amount you will need (if it's smaller, a hand bottle will do. if its more, maybe a pack is needed) then buy an inexpensive option and try it out. until you take it on a few runs, you simply won't know if it's going to work for you.


----------



## MissLiss279

Water:
For under six miles I have a handheld water bottle that I use - Amphipod (20oz). 

(Not my hand  )

Over 6 miles I use one of my Orange Mud Hydraquivers - Single or Double Barrel depending on how far I’m going, how hot it is, and whether I will have opportunities to refill or not.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Over the weekend a cyclist from this area and a friend were struck by a vehicle. The area they were at is a known and popular area for people to ride at. One of the riders did not make it and the other was airlifted to a local hospital. I realize there is a difference from running and biking, but around here the two activities are usually done by both on the same roads. For todays question I wanted to ask how safe do you feel in the areas you run in which you share the roads with normal traffic? Are there areas that people run, but you refuse to because of the traffic?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I normally run around the lakes on the weekends and there are so many people there on the roads that I feel good about it. I've run the area which is about a hour away from my home where this incident happened. It's a rural area and one I would not run alone just in case. I know the rules are different for bikes and runners, but getting hit by a car is a big fear of mine for obvious reasons. I do not know much about the story, but I did see a picture of on of the bikes... It was snapped in two. Really sad for the biking community and stinks because our state is not very bike / runner friendly. Be safe out there folks.



At my old house I had some routes that were on very low traffic roads that were also very wide so in theory I should have been safer.  But there is in spot on that route where I almost got hit about 4-5 times over the couple of years I ran it. I had to jump into the woods a couple of times and I swear they were doing it on purpose.  Where I moved to now my route is much busier, it's the main road into town and speed limits are 45mph but I have yet to have an incident where someone came close.  It is still a wide road and I run right next to the edge of the road so I can jump off if needed.  

For me it's a trade off.  I feel like I am less likely to get jumped by someone from the woods when they know a lot of cars are coming by, and I run by the police station as well.   On my old route there wouldn't be cars for 20 minutes at a time so someone could have easily jumped me. My theory is, if it's my time to go it's my time to go.  If someone hits me with a car while running, it was my time to go.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I run in my residential neighbourhood with no problem. No sidewalk except on big arteries but parks everywhere.  I  do not necessarily trust drivers so I stay alert and ready to jump just in case.

When running downtown, I wait for pedestrian lights and accept that my average pace will be impacted. From there, I go to the Old Port, the canal or the mountain so I am not on roads for long.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: We live in basically the middle of nowhere on a lake and the traffic is not that bad normally. It picks up in the summertime and on the weekends, but most of the people who live there full time are used to be running by now. There is no shoulder, but since it is so quiet I can hear cars coming pretty far in advance and have time to get off the road. Although most cars are nice and will either slow down or move to the other lane. Of course there's always those people who are just rude and act like they own everything. I've actually had people stop and offer me water before and had to have one family take me home on a day when there were some creepers on the road, so the nice people outweigh the rude for sure.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Kerry1957 said:


> I would love to defend my state, but....living in suburban Chicago I am forced to agree with you. As I mentioned in my earlier post, I only run on trails. If your travel brings you a bit north of O'Hare, check out the Des Plaines River trails. Now it's still Illinois so don't expect great scenery, but nice running trails along the river at least. If you are downtown Chicago the paths along the lakefront can be nice, but they are paved and the bicyclists may run you down. Just kidding...sort of.



Second this! Not safe on most Chicago suburban roads from either vehicles or bicyclists who think the rules of the road do not apply to them. 

@BuckeyeBama if you end up in the Aurora/Naperville area the Fox River trail is nice, if a bit hilly in some places. DuPage County also has some decent forest preserve gravel paths.


----------



## camaker

Crysta Waston said:


> How do you hold your water bottles on your runs?



I can't stand hand-held water bottles.  They throw my balance and form off.  Belt-based systems always seem to spin around on my hips, so they haven't been a good option.  I will either use a hydration bladder pack or a Hydraquiver like @MissLiss279.  The single barrel Hydraquiver will hold a 20-29oz bottle and I have 1L, 1.5L and 2L bladders for the hydration packs so I've got a good range to choose from.



MissLiss279 said:


> Water:
> For under six miles I have a handheld water bottle that I use - Amphipod (20oz).
> View attachment 334563
> (Not my hand  )
> 
> Over 6 miles I use one of my Orange Mud Hydraquivers - Single or Double Barrel depending on how far I’m going, how hot it is, and whether I will have opportunities to refill or not.
> View attachment 334566 View attachment 334568



How tight is the fit of the bottles in your double barrel Hydraquiver?  I've got one of the single barrel vest packs with that style holder and it is a ridiculously tight fit!  To the point that it's hard to get the bottle in and out when it's not on me.  I'm wondering if that's normal or if I've run afoul of a quality control issue.


----------



## gjramsey

McNs said:


> Smashrun is another website you can sync Garmin runs to that has some pretty good graphical displays or your running. It also shows average pace and can easily be switched between km and mi (useful for when I need to decode my stats for posting here)



Smashrun is probably my favorite site for run-tracking.


----------



## LSUlakes

Crysta Waston said:


> How do you hold your water bottles on your runs?



I have a fuel belt that can hold up to 4 bottles that hold ~10-12 oz of water each. I bring as many as needed for a particular run.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What are your plans for the 4th? Any traditions, spending time in the parks, ect?

ATTQOTD: Only tradition for us is something has to be BBQ'd. The work on that starts tonight! I have a brisket to prepare, burgers to make, and a early morning run on the to do list. I'll probably start the brisket before I head out for my run. DD has requested fireworks... so we have that to do as well. Hope everyone gets to enjoy a midweek break from work.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: My brother (and sometimes his sons) and I run the Peachtree Road Race. This will be 32 years in a row! Then it's back to their house for a cookout.


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOTD: This year we're planning to do a midday picnic with a couple of friends at one of the local parks--fried chicken, potato salad, that kind of thing. We _might_ go to another friend's house for a cookout and fireworks in the evening, but I haven't actually heard on whether they're doing that this year, plus...well, my housemate and I probably aren't going to feel like staying out late since we've both got to work on the 5th.

*Edit:* I did shift my run schedule this week to run Monday/Wednesday instead of Tuesday/Thursday so I can take my time tomorrow morning--and so if I do stay up late tomorrow night I don't have a run scheduled the morning afterward.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  We are road-tripping to Fayetteville for a campus visit at the home of the Razorbacks on Thursday than on to Rolla for a campus visit with Missouri Science and Tech.

Hopefully these will kick start my 17 year old into getting more interested in researching life after high school.....

So certainly not a traditional July 4th for us this year.


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  We are road-tripping to Fayetteville for a campus visit at the home of the Razorbacks on Thursday than on to Rolla for a campus visit with Missouri Science and Tech.
> 
> Hopefully these will kick start my 17 year old into getting more interested in researching life after high school.....
> 
> So certainly not a traditional July 4th for us this year.



When is the visit to LSU? I could give you a running tour of campus and the lakes, places to eat, and where one should avoid living. Plus you get to see Mike the Tiger! I would also like to add another SEC school to the list... Florida Gators, its only ~1:45 to WDW. Trips to check on in the kiddo and see the mouse = win win!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your plans for the 4th? Any traditions, spending time in the parks, ect?



5k at a local brewery followed by a pool party, with playing nurse to my wife after her hip surgery mixed in there too.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: 4th of July is my 10 year wedding anniversary.  We always celebrate the same, watching fireworks with the same friends every year.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  We will be driving SIL house this afternoon. It’s my son’s 15th birthday today!  We are going to the Japanese Hibachi place then having cake. I think my BIL has plans to grill stuff for the 4th. All I know is that I’m making Mac & Cheese (real stuff not the box).  I’d like to go see fireworks, but I’m probably the only one interested in doing that


----------



## LSUlakes

Page 400! Looked backed at last years thread and we did not hit 400 until August 9. I guess the great food and beverage debates has added some content this summer. lol



Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: 4th of July is my 10 year wedding anniversary.  We always celebrate the same, watching fireworks with the same friends every year.



Happy anniversary to you!


----------



## ZellyB

Crysta Waston said:


> How do you hold your water bottles on your runs?



I have a Nathan handheld bottle and then some other brand I can't remember.  I don't love a handheld bottle, but I hate the hydration vests and belts just as much, so I just put up with them.

No big plans for the forth.  Just hang out with family and have a cook out.


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> When is the visit to LSU? I could give you a running tour of campus and the lakes, places to eat, and where one should avoid living. Plus you get to see Mike the Tiger! I would also like to add another SEC school to the list... Florida Gators, its only ~1:45 to WDW. Trips to check on in the kiddo and see the mouse = win win!



Good questions and valid points.  Hopefully this will get him started to looking at more things! I think he has ruled out anything in the NE (I think he is allergic to cold like his mom)  and California (which kills Disneyland visits!)


----------



## TheHamm

LdyStormy76 said:


> Second this! Not safe on most Chicago suburban roads from either vehicles or bicyclists who think the rules of the road do not apply to them.
> 
> @BuckeyeBama if you end up in the Aurora/Naperville area the Fox River trail is nice, if a bit hilly in some places. DuPage County also has some decent forest preserve gravel paths.



Is it nice enough I should drive 30 minutes to get there?  I will be at the national lab later this month, and I _think_ I can run onsite there, but if not I have no idea where to go.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your plans for the 4th? Any traditions, spending time in the parks, ect?


We had traditions before we had kids, but with the late sunset most fireworks start close to 10, long after the munchkins crash.  We have traveled for the last several years, but with only Wednesday as a vacation day it is not so convenient, thus it is an opportunity for new traditions!  I signed up for the 5K in town and hope it is not as hot and humid as it is predicted, and DH got us invited to someone's lake party.  Here is hoping we are all exhausted and go to bed by 8pm!


----------



## GreatLakes

Crysta Waston said:


> How do you hold your water bottles on your runs?



I rarely do.  I plan my runs past drinking fountains in the summer and usually don't need water until I'm approaching 10 miles.  I also will place a water bottle in my mailbox and plan to run past the house before I carry anything on me.  I may carry an empty HydraPouch with me to dump water over my head at the drinking fountains.  If it is extremely hot out I do have a Nathan handheld water bottle but I probably use it only a few times a year and usually on the trails.

I have no desire to have water bottles strapped to me unless I really need it and I rarely do.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your plans for the 4th? Any traditions, spending time in the parks, ect?



I usually do a race in the morning and then we have friends with a pool that do a 4th of July cookout every year.  This year I'm doing a 10K and my wife is doing a 5K with our son in the running stroller.  

We used to go to fireworks in the evening but our current dog is afraid of them so we stay home with him.  We can see the next city over's fireworks from our front yard since they shoot them off about 2 miles away.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> When is the visit to LSU? I could give you a running tour of campus and the lakes, places to eat, and where one should avoid living. Plus you get to see Mike the Tiger! I would also like to add another SEC school to the list... Florida Gators, its only ~1:45 to WDW. Trips to check on in the kiddo and see the mouse = win win!



I have to highly recommend Tuscaloosa unless you consider sadness in November a strong selling point.


----------



## Chaitali

For hydration, I have a hand held water bottle that I use for most runs.  For the really long marathon training runs last year (after the water fountains were turned off) I had a camelback that I used.

For the 4th of July, no big plans here. Sometimes we invite people over for a low key bbq but this year, I have a work trip that I have to fly out for early on the 5th.  So this year just a movie in the afternoon and grilling for ourselves in the evening.


----------



## Disney at Heart

4th of July tradition: Go to Atlanta July 3, stay at a hotel near the start line, run Peachtree Road Race on July 4. (This will be only my 6th, but DH is getting close to 30.) We used to ride MARTA downtown for the parade and then stay for the Lennox Mall party and fireworks that evening, but they quit having them last year. Back in the day when the boys were very young, we'd stay at Suisse'otel on the fireworks side on the highest floor we could get and watch from there. Like Disney, they would pipe in the music. Now we'll just head home after the race and cook out.

Water bottle: I have the hand-held amphipod to use on hot summer runs which are usually 6+ miles. When it is a "feels like" of 86 before 6 a.m. and about 90 by the time I finish, I would probably suffer from dehydration without it. It's not a matter of liking to carry it, but a matter of "I don't want to die on this run!"


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: No plans because we will be driving back home from visiting the in laws in Alabama.  We may be able to make it home in time for fireworks but that depends on how early we leave and traffic.


----------



## JulieODC

We are usually away, but this year are at home. We will likely go for a hike, let the girls play in the sprinklers, and eat/drink!

I’m trying my hand a homemade fried chicken for the first time!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> To our posters to the north and a day late, Happy Canada Day!


Thanks!







LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your plans for the 4th? Any traditions, spending time in the parks, ect?


I'll be taking my daughter to the Open Water Swimming Provincial Championships where she'll be swimming in the 2K event.  I will have to raise a glass to all of my American friends later that night though, and the Naughty Neighbour American Pale Ale is always a good choice


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your plans for the 4th? Any traditions, spending time in the parks, etc?



ATTQOTD: We sorta had a tradition since we were at Disney for the last four 4th of July's. But with both kids in college now, we have shifted our family trip to their January break since summers are now about working for them and January is better weather and the Disney marathon.  In fact, this is the first time we are not going in the summer since 2010 which kinda feels weird for me not having a summer trip.  As for this year's 4th. No plans especially with it being mid week.  We going out after work tonight and might just relax and go to a movie tomorrow.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: No plans other than driving my mom to Sam's (if they are open?) since her a/c in her van isn't working. DH is working a side job so no plans to do anything special.


----------



## kbenson13

BuckeyeBama said:


> You can just divide the time by the mileage. Convert the total time into minutes first. Total time - 1000 minutes. Total miles = 100. Average pace = 10 minutes/mile.





camaker said:


> That works. I’ve always found it easier to just convert the mph value to min/mile.
> 
> Just divide 60 by the mph value. The integer is the minutes. Multiply the fraction by 60 to get the seconds. For example:
> 
> 5.5 mph = 10:55/mile
> 
> 60/5.5 = 10.91 = 10:00
> 0.91 * 60 = 0:55
> Total = 10:55



Thanks y'all.  That sounds easy enough but it sure would be great if my running apps just did that conversion for me....


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  As a divorcee that has recently got engaged, I'm in the process of creating all new traditions.  But on deck for this year is a Daniels T run from heck (in a place hotter than heck) followed by a local kid-friendly Independence Day parade and then on to a backyard pool party with our combined kids.  Should be a fun, if exhausting day!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  Go to beach yoga at 9AM for the first time in over a year.  The afternoon/evening will be a home relaxing, drinking and watching tv and distracting my old dog from the fireworks.


----------



## LSUlakes

kleph said:


> I have to highly recommend Tuscaloosa unless you consider sadness in November a strong selling point.



But isnt college supposed to be about education and not football? 

I'm completely kidding, I am tired of losing to Nick Saban. He revived our football program and killed it as well. That sadness always falls around my birthday. This year the game is two days before it and we have tickets for that game. My expectations are low... really low. Basketball should be exciting though and baseball should be back in mix as well.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your plans for the 4th? Any traditions, spending time in the parks, ect?


Well I have to work this year so nothing. Otherwise we just go to a friends house and that’s it.


----------



## LdyStormy76

TheHamm said:


> Is it nice enough I should drive 30 minutes to get there?  I will be at the national lab later this month, and I _think_ I can run onsite there, but if not I have no idea where to go.



If you will be at Argonne, Waterfall Glen Forest Preserve surrounds it. Have not been out there but the county claims it has 11 miles of trail for runners, walkers, and bicycles.  The map shows it as a main 9.5 mile loop with some off shoots.

Fermilab also has walking/running paths on campus. There is a map, of sorts, on their website. In Batavia you are able to access the Fox River Trail.  There is also the Batavia Spur of the Illinois Prairie Path system.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD: BBQ and pool party at my house. My wife's birthday is the 5th, so we always have a large group of friends and family over on the 4th to celebrate 2 birthdays at once.


----------



## TheHamm

LdyStormy76 said:


> If you will be at Argonne, Waterfall Glen Forest Preserve surrounds it. Have not been out there but the county claims it has 11 miles of trail for runners, walkers, and bicycles.  The map shows it as a main 9.5 mile loop with some off shoots.
> 
> Fermilab also has walking/running paths on campus. There is a map, of sorts, on their website. In Batavia you are able to access the Fox River Trail.  There is also the Batavia Spur of the Illinois Prairie Path system.



Thank you!  I will see if I have time for that long of a run, but if not it would be a lovely out and back.  I vaguely remember horses around the edge of Argonne and wondering _where in the world are they going?_ so that mystery has been solved.  Now where they come from is still open...


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: No plans because we will be driving back home from visiting the in laws in Alabama.  We may be able to make it home in time for fireworks but that depends on how early we leave and traffic.



Don't forget our fireworks are on Thursday the 5th for some reason...


----------



## MissLiss279

camaker said:


> How tight is the fit of the bottles in your double barrel Hydraquiver?  I've got one of the single barrel vest packs with that style holder and it is a ridiculously tight fit!  To the point that it's hard to get the bottle in and out when it's not on me.  I'm wondering if that's normal or if I've run afoul of a quality control issue.


For the bottles that came with it, they stick in place but aren’t very difficult to remove. I bought some of their insulated bottles and those fit much tighter. You can always not stick them as far down in the slot, and try adjusting the Velcro strap on the bottom to not allow it to sit down as far. They also recommend twisting as you pull it out, if it seems stuck. I do think the bottles fit a little tighter on the double barrel as opposed to my single barrel, though.


----------



## YawningDodo

TheHamm said:


> Is it nice enough I should drive 30 minutes to get there?  I will be at the national lab later this month, and I _think_ I can run onsite there, but if not I have no idea where to go.
> 
> 
> 
> We had traditions before we had kids,* but with the late sunset most fireworks start close to 10*, long after the munchkins crash.  We have traveled for the last several years, but with only Wednesday as a vacation day it is not so convenient, thus it is an opportunity for new traditions!  I signed up for the 5K in town and hope it is not as hot and humid as it is predicted, and DH got us invited to someone's lake party.  Here is hoping we are all exhausted and go to bed by 8pm!



Neither my housemate nor I have kids, but tbh this is my problem with Independence Day celebrations in general ever since I moved to Montana. It doesn't even get dark until 10:00, so sticking around late enough to do fireworks and enjoy the firepit means being there until at least midnight, and in my circle it's been considered "leaving early" if you aren't there until the small hours of the morning. It's fun friend time, but jeez, I just can't do it if I don't have the 5th off, and I just plain don't have the vacation hours to make that happen this year. And then this summer I've started going to bed at 9:30 to accomodate the morning run, so forget worrying about any hypothetical kids' bedtimes; it's past _my _bedtime. 

I think honestly I'm just going to plan on not doing anything in the evening regardless of whether any last minute invites pop up. Might try to talk my housemate into seeing a movie with me in the afternoon, after we picnic.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> But isnt college supposed to be about education and not football?



this is the SEC.


----------



## KSellers88

We will just be out on the lake for the day. We have guests in from North Carolina so we will be entertaining them. There is an annual waverunner/boat parade on our lake that I am hoping to talk them into taking part in. The fireworks here are tonight on the lake and we normally avoid those due to crazy drivers. Being in a boat, at dark, with drunk people driving around isn't my idea of a good time. I'd prefer to stay on shore at dark and stay safe. I hope y'all all have a great holiday!


----------



## Smilelea

4th plans: 

I'll get up at 5am to run intervals for 6.5 miles  so I can be done in time for us to make it to the zoo by 8:15 for Member Morning (free rides). Then we'll leave about lunch to eat and get YDS home for nap. We plan to grill hamburgers and hotdogs for supper and shoot some fireworks with the boys. Just a nice family day.


----------



## cavepig

ATTQOTD - 4th of July - Well I'll run in the morning (not a race though)  then it's setup for the gathering as we have the pool & then it's food, fireworks & nonsense  Our small town folks get into the big displays, nonstop booming & lit up skies all night.

AND I ran in my GOODR sunglasses today, they were so nice!  So to all who have mentioned them thanks!




Crysta Waston said:


> How do you hold your water bottles on your runs?


An amphipod bottle (20 oz. I think) for long runs.  I don't love it but I can't do belts & no way am I running with something on my back.




FFigawi said:


> 5k at a local brewery followed by a pool party, with playing nurse to my wife after her hip surgery mixed in there too.


Oh no hip surgery, hope it goes well and she recovers quick as that doesn't sound fun at all


----------



## LSUlakes

kleph said:


> this is the SEC.



The MIT of the SEC, Vandy says hi. lol. Football season is going to make me depressed this year.


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> Oh no hip surgery, hope it goes well and she recovers quick as that doesn't sound fun at all



Thank you. Surgery went very well. She's home on pain meds and eating ice cream. PT starts on Thursday. Full recovery is ~6 months. At least that's about how long it took 3 years ago when she had the right one repaired.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: No big plans for the 4th- we did most of our celebrating the weekend before. I'll get a run in and I'm not sure what else. Hopefully sleep in a bit


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Waiting2goback said:


> My friend has gone a couple of times and he has always loved WDW.  He says he thinks DL is his new favorite park because you can feel the history and magic more. I love Disney because of the history and Walt so he tells me I am going to love it!  I hope so because I could be at MNSSHP instead that weekend.


If you love Disney history and Walt Disney himself and do not love Disneyland, you're doing it wrong.  I recommend the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour.  Even though you may already know a lot of the facts they share, you may also learn something new, even if it's a fun little thing.  There's a charm and intimacy in Disneyland that Walt Disney World does not have.  I will forego other thoughts in the interests of time and leaving you to discover Disneyland for yourself.  I will say this.  The Magic Kingdom calls itself the Magic Kingdom.  Disneyland has a very important variation on that name.  _Walt Disney's _Magic Kingdom (emphasis added).  If you have the time, I strongly recommend heading up to San Francisco (6-7 hours north) and spending a day (and I mean give yourself 6-8 hours) at the Walt Disney Family Museum in the Presidio by the Golden Gate Bridge.  

ATTQOTD Celebrations:  If the trip is for a specific celebration no matter how early or late it may be, the buttons are fine if you want to do them.  As others have mentioned, you may get a little bit of pixie dust.  Once at the Italy Restaurant in Epcot before it was Tutto Italia, the accordion player serenaded my parents with Bella Notte from Lady and the Tramp when we told the staff it was my parents anniversary.  

And on a recent visit to Disneyland, my brother in law was celebrating his college graduation many years after leaving college to provide for his family and do all of this while working full time.  I noticed how much his wearing that button meant to a security guard working on his own college degree.  I believe it told this good man that he too would make it.  So celebrate.  And enjoy it.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your plans for the 4th? Any traditions, spending time in the parks, ect?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Only tradition for us is something has to be BBQ'd. The work on that starts tonight! I have a brisket to prepare, burgers to make, and a early morning run on the to do list. I'll probably start the brisket before I head out for my run. DD has requested fireworks... so we have that to do as well. Hope everyone gets to enjoy a midweek break from work.


In what I hope will become a tradition, I spent a good chunk of the morning last 4th of July watching Sam Eagle Muppets videos where he attempted to celebrate America in his uniquely serious way before general Muppet mayhem ensued.  Yes, this includes both Muppets Great Moments in American History from Walt Disney World.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> The MIT of the SEC, Vandy says hi. lol. Football season is going to make me depressed this year.



bear bryant coached at vandy. they are legit.


----------



## LSUlakes

According to Facebook the avatar (picture with my name beneath it) is now 3 years old. I am going to have to locate an upgrade in the next few days.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

kleph said:


> this is the SEC.


*Roll Tide!*


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> *Roll Tide!*



I've chalked up 3 things for the 2018/2019 sports years as givens. LSU will lose to bama... again, Bama will probably claim its 6ooth championship, and Golden State will win it all as well. Not exactly bold or risky predictions.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> According to Facebook the avatar (picture with my name beneath it) is now 3 years old. I am going to have to locate an upgrade in the next few days.


Maybe something like this:


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> When is the visit to LSU? I could give you a running tour of campus and the lakes, places to eat, and where one should avoid living. Plus you get to see Mike the Tiger! I would also like to add another SEC school to the list... Florida Gators, its only ~1:45 to WDW. Trips to check on in the kiddo and see the mouse = win win!



Ugh, but Gainesville sucks sooooooooooooooo hard tho.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> I've chalked up 3 things for the 2018/2019 sports years as givens. LSU will lose to bama... again, Bama will probably claim its 6ooth championship, and Golden State will win it all as well. Not exactly bold or risky predictions.



now let's not say hurtful things we can't take back.


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> Maybe something like this:



Ouch! 



kleph said:


> now let's not say hurtful things we can't take back.



The sooner I accept the most likely outcome the better off I am. IF I am wrong, then I will enjoy that victory way more than if I was thinking we had a shot. No harm IMO.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Vacation is over and I am again like 50 pages behind, wow!  Lots of good conversation going on, sorry to have missed it.  Vacation was great with big highs and a big low.  The highs - 3 days at Disneyland and a trip to Yosemite.  The low - I reinjured my ankle.  Yep, my whole “Baloo be patient” was going pretty well and then on a hike in Yosemite I slipped and twisted my injured ankle really bad.  It hurt so much and was swollen as much is at has been since the original injury.  The reinjury incident was almost two weeks ago and it still swells every day, running is not an option and lengthy walks hurts.  So frustrating!  Back to the doctor on Thursday.  Of my races for this year I have run none.  I would have been leaving Thursday for my first 100, that has been off the calendar since March.  Sadly, I wil now have to pull my September race as well as I simply won’t be ready in time.  I am still holding on to the hope of running the Grand Rapids Marathon in late October and a 50K near Chicago in December.  If I can scrape the money together I am hoping to run Dopey as my big event for the year.  Of course all this is dependant on my stupid ankle and (I hope) a miracle working doctor.

But beyond the fall the rest of my vacation was fantastic.  It was wonderful to be back in Walt’s park and get to share it with my daughters who were too young to remember it back in 2010.  I do hope that everyone is doing well!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

After a measly 6.86 miles in May, I'm happy to report that my vow to make June look a lot better happened.  

June miles 56.83  My goal to reach 60 miles for 60 years of San Francisco Giants baseball provided motivation to turn non running days into walking days, which increased my miles.  But it also provided a kick in the butt to exercise daily instead of most days.  With that 60 miles for 60 years medal arriving today, I looked at the rules.  The only specific was 60 miles in 2018.  No matter which you you slice it, I met that goal, so on to the next one.

Time to research a possible next goal, it is. . .


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
It is tough having the 4th midweek. As a nurse I have often worked this holiday. Last year was Disney. This year it will be a day of relaxation by the pool. I am looking forward to the day off.


----------



## McNs

Baloo in MI said:


> Vacation is over and I am again like 50 pages behind, wow!  Lots of good conversation going on, sorry to have missed it.  Vacation was great with big highs and a big low.  The highs - 3 days at Disneyland and a trip to Yosemite.  The low - I reinjured my ankle.  Yep, my whole “Baloo be patient” was going pretty well and then on a hike in Yosemite I slipped and twisted my injured ankle really bad.  It hurt so much and was swollen as much is at has been since the original injury.  The reinjury incident was almost two weeks ago and it still swells every day, running is not an option and lengthy walks hurts.  So frustrating!  Back to the doctor on Thursday.  Of my races for this year I have run none.  I would have been leaving Thursday for my first 100, that has been off the calendar since March.  Sadly, I wil now have to pull my September race as well as I simply won’t be ready in time.  I am still holding on to the hope of running the Grand Rapids Marathon in late October and a 50K near Chicago in December.  If I can scrape the money together I am hoping to run Dopey as my big event for the year.  Of course all this is dependant on my stupid ankle and (I hope) a miracle working doctor.
> 
> But beyond the fall the rest of my vacation was fantastic.  It was wonderful to be back in Walt’s park and get to share it with my daughters who were too young to remember it back in 2010.  I do hope that everyone is doing well!


We visited Yosemite on our 2015 California trip - absolutely amazing place. The kids didn’t want to go as there was no tv or internet, but both loved it once there! We didn’t do much hiking but did go to the top of sentinel dome and then to glacier point. Both incredible places.

ATTQOTD:
4th July is just a regular day here EXCEPT I work for the NZ division of a US company so we had a bit of a celebration starting around 3pm with hotdogs, pizza, Ballast Point beer and Charles Smith wine!

Hydration - tried running with a handheld bottle and one in a holder and didn't like either. I got a Camelbak a couple of years ago and it is brilliant - just the 1.5L (50oz?) version so is pretty stripped. It's super comfy running and makes a huge difference on anything an hour or longer during summer.


----------



## McNs

gjramsey said:


> Smashrun is probably my favorite site for run-tracking.


What’s your ranking score? I’m 36 against everyone - gold on distance and most dedication, silver on pace. I find the ranks another good motivation tool to just get out there!


----------



## apdebord

4th Plans: No traditions. We will be running Peachtree, checking out of the hotel, then back to my in laws who have no plans. DH and I will probably have to put something together.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

No real plans or traditions here. Since the 4th is on Wednesday I only have the single day off so not much room for plans. I’m also someone who only enjoys fireworks at Disney; so, while it’s a very meaningful holiday, the primary tradition is a nuisance (since people will be setting off glorified noisemakers until all hours of the night around my house).

I do expect the we are all respectable, upstanding adults and that no one will be putting ketchup on a hot dog today.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your plans for the 4th? Any traditions, spending time in the parks, ect?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Only tradition for us is something has to be BBQ'd. The work on that starts tonight! I have a brisket to prepare, burgers to make, and a early morning run on the to do list. I'll probably start the brisket before I head out for my run. DD has requested fireworks... so we have that to do as well. Hope everyone gets to enjoy a midweek break from work.



No traditions.  The kids go to their mother for the day so as soon as they leave I am off for a run.  We have FL temps today.  It's already 80's and humid before 8 am this morning.  I am trying to get out before we hit 90's. 



Sleepless Knight said:


> If you love Disney history and Walt Disney himself and do not love Disneyland, you're doing it wrong.  I recommend the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour.  Even though you may already know a lot of the facts they share, you may also learn something new, even if it's a fun little thing.  There's a charm and intimacy in Disneyland that Walt Disney World does not have.  I will forego other thoughts in the interests of time and leaving you to discover Disneyland for yourself.  I will say this.  The Magic Kingdom calls itself the Magic Kingdom.  Disneyland has a very important variation on that name.  _Walt Disney's _Magic Kingdom (emphasis added).  If you have the time, I strongly recommend heading up to San Francisco (6-7 hours north) and spending a day (and I mean give yourself 6-8 hours) at the Walt Disney Family Museum in the Presidio by the Golden Gate Bridge.
> 
> ATTQOTD Celebrations:  If the trip is for a specific celebration no matter how early or late it may be, the buttons are fine if you want to do them.  As others have mentioned, you may get a little bit of pixie dust.  Once at the Italy Restaurant in Epcot before it was Tutto Italia, the accordion player serenaded my parents with Bella Notte from Lady and the Tramp when we told the staff it was my parents anniversary.
> 
> And on a recent visit to Disneyland, my brother in law was celebrating his college graduation many years after leaving college to provide for his family and do all of this while working full time.  I noticed how much his wearing that button meant to a security guard working on his own college degree.  I believe it told this good man that he too would make it.  So celebrate.  And enjoy it.
> 
> 
> In what I hope will become a tradition, I spent a good chunk of the morning last 4th of July watching Sam Eagle Muppets videos where he attempted to celebrate America in his uniquely serious way before general Muppet mayhem ensued.  Yes, this includes both Muppets Great Moments in American History from Walt Disney World.



I am fully expecting to love it.  I won't have time this trip to hit the family museum but it is on the bucket list, trust me.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD:
I ran the Shoe House 5 Mile race this morning. 
T+D= 142   My gear is soaked.  I poured the first bottle of post-race water over my head and neck. 
@LSUlakes :
PaDisneyCouple Mr.  7/4/18  Shoe House 5 Miler  47:24

My Dad is doing the family tradition of the Penn Yan Fly-In/Drive-In breakfast.  A 4th of July tradition for decades.  Later tonight, those around Keuka Lake will put out 30 minute highway flares to ring the lake's shoreline.


----------



## LSUlakes

Barca33Runner said:


> I do expect the we are all respectable, upstanding adults and that no one will be putting ketchup on a hot dog today.



Should I ban myself then? If loving ketchup on my hot dog is wrong, I don't want to be right!


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> Should I ban myself then? If loving ketchup on my hot dog is wrong, I don't want to be right!



It’s good that you don’t want to be right, because you are most definitely wrong.

This is, of course, all in good fun. Ive got no issue with ketchup, it is fine; but there are a lot of things on which to use ketchup. So it’s kind of fun to follow this one, somewhat arbitrary but certainly real, weird food rule and give people a hard time about it.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

No massive plans here, either, and I’m minutes from the magic. The Fireworks at the Polynesian are amazing though!!! Likely just hang around somewhere local, drink some beer, and watch fireworks. All kinds of things going on around here! 

Did anyone do a 5K run? I should have woke up early enough to try to do the Fort Wilderness 5K yesterday.


----------



## opusone

LdyStormy76 said:


> If you will be at Argonne, Waterfall Glen Forest Preserve surrounds it. Have not been out there but the county claims it has 11 miles of trail for runners, walkers, and bicycles. The map shows it as a main 9.5 mile loop with some off shoots.





TheHamm said:


> Thank you!  I will see if I have time for that long of a run, but if not it would be a lovely out and back.  I vaguely remember horses around the edge of Argonne and wondering _where in the world are they going?_ so that mystery has been solved.  Now where they come from is still open...



Yes, Waterfall Glen is a great trail (wide, crushed limestone, lots of shade).  I usually run it a few times a year.  If you don't want the entire 9.5 miles, out and backs are good as well.  There usually aren't many horses on the trail... mainly just running and biking.


----------



## kleph

Did the Liberty 10K this morning on the shores of Lake Lewisville. Ye olde Race Report can be found here. Short version: I finished with a 53:21 time (please update my listing @LSUlakes). Was hoping for better and actually looked good at the halfway point but the heat and sun proved too much. I faded pretty badly on the second half.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Waiting2goback said:


> No traditions.  The kids go to their mother for the day so as soon as they leave I am off for a run.  We have FL temps today.  It's already 80's and humid before 8 am this morning.  I am trying to get out before we hit 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> I am fully expecting to love it.  I won't have time this trip to hit the family museum but it is on the bucket list, trust me.


I'm confident you will love it.  I see so many "Disney World snobs" that act like Disneyland is some kind of cheap amusement park because it's so much smaller, so sometimes I get very defensive and blunt in pointing out where they're wrong.  My initial response may have been a bit blunt.  If you go in ready to experience Disneyland for what it is instead of comparing it to Disney World, you will love it.  The same holds true for Disneyland veterans heading out to Disney World for the first time.  Honestly, in some ways I argue that Disneyland's "bubble" is more impressive than Disney World's because Disneyland sits right in the middle of a city instead of being a city in and of itself.  Note that none of this actually insults the Disney World bubble.  It's just that dealing with L.A. rush hour traffic and suddenly walking through the gates of Disneyland and literally feeling all that stress melt away in an instant is an incredible feat that Disney World can't really accomplish because it is so vast.  

I know some people that actually stopped visiting Disney World because they love Disneyland so much.  As for me, I enjoy them both but for very different reasons.  To defend one by insulting the other misses the point and ignores what the other has to offer.  You've probably heard from a lot of people that they are very different experiences.  This is true.  However, that's part of the fun.  The intimacy of Disneyland park itself is different to the grandeur of the Magic Kingdom.  It's very possible to enjoy both the gigantic castle towering over all lands in the Magic Kingdom and love the charming intimacy of the much smaller castle that is home.


----------



## Miranda

I like Disneyland a lot, but I admit the first time I saw the castle, my reaction was "wow, it's so small..."   Some of the rides there are just better, too... like Pirates.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Miranda said:


> I like Disneyland a lot, but I admit the first time I saw the castle, my reaction was "wow, it's so small..."   Some of the rides there are just better, too... like Pirates.


As a Disneyland veteran, I have the opposite reaction.  Cinderella Castle towers over everything.  Plus, you actually get to walk through Sleeping Beauty Castle without paying an arm and a leg.

As much as I like to play nice with both parks, I draw the line at Pirates.  Disney World does not have Pirates.  First time I rode the wrongly named pirate themed attraction in Florida, my first thought was what happened to the entire first half and last quarter of the ride?  They're not even there.  There are multiple visual references in the Pirates of the Caribbean movies that a Disney World veteran who has never seen the Disneyland version would not even recognize as having coming from the attraction that inspired the movies.


----------



## LilyJC

Miranda said:


> I like Disneyland a lot, but I admit the first time I saw the castle, my reaction was "wow, it's so small..."   Some of the rides there are just better, too... like Pirates.



The DLR castle has to be smaller than the Matterhorn (which it sits right next to) or it would just be ridiculous


----------



## LdyStormy76

Elmhurst 4 for the 4th recap.

DH 'wanted to do something today', so since I could switch training days around to accommodate the distance he chose this.  A 4 mile (or as he puts it 1.33 league) loop/out and back course that moves between residential and business areas with only two real hills in central Elmhurst.  Decent course support from the volunteers, 4 water stations and some shade.  

DH said that he would abide by my workout pace times, and that he wasn't going to go forward without me.  That so did not happen.  Sorry, DopeyBadger, my 15:32 pace for today was left by the wayside.  Official results were a finish time of 55.54 with a 13.51 pace.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I eat my hot dogs plain - just bun and dog. If the dog isn't tasty enough for me to want to taste it, I'll generally pass. But if I am starving and only offered substandard dogs, I use both ketchup and mustard. Same applies to burgers. 

I hope to have both a dog and a burger worthy of being eaten plain today. Now, if only these thunderstorms would pass so I can fire up the grill.


----------



## YawningDodo

Miranda said:


> I like Disneyland a lot, but I admit the first time I saw the castle, my reaction was "wow, it's so small..."   Some of the rides there are just better, too... like Pirates.



 Same. I think I may have actually said out loud to my housemate (who's only ever been to DL) "oh, it's kind of small...."

Really, though, I was surprised at how separate the parks felt from the world around them. From what I'd heard I expected to be able to see highways from within the park, but the Disneyland bubble is a very real thing and I never did. It was really interesting to see what was the same and what was different. I enjoyed the attractions that are missing from WDW (Mr. Toad, the Matterhorn, Indiana Jones, etc.) the ones that are at both but don't quite match up, and so on. I'm a little bummed out I didn't get to ride It's a Small World; my housemate and the California-local friend we met up with for one day were _not_ sorry that it was closed while they put in the holiday theming. I continue to be the only person I know who actually enjoys any form of IaSW.  At least my family and friends are good sports and tolerate it at least once each trip to WDW.


----------



## kleph

BuckeyeBama said:


> Maybe something like this:



i think this one i took a few years back would be better. AND it's disney relevant!


----------



## CDKG

On the Disneyland - WDW topic... I grew up going to Disneyland. After our first visit to WDW, we actually didn't like it! We were so distracted by the differences that we could not appreciate it for what it was. On our second visit we learned to appreciate those differences. I have loved both ever since. 

@YawningDodo It is interesting you mention it... Disneyland has done a better job than WDW about creating an emersive experience where the outside world melts away. Or...as I like to call it...the cowboy in Tomorrowland. It is a much more frequent occurrence (buildings in the background, not necessarily CM's) at WDW.


----------



## Miranda

Sleepless Knight said:


> As a Disneyland veteran, I have the opposite reaction.  Cinderella Castle towers over everything.  Plus, you actually get to walk through Sleeping Beauty Castle without paying an arm and a leg.
> 
> As much as I like to play nice with both parks, I draw the line at Pirates.  Disney World does not have Pirates.  First time I rode the wrongly named pirate themed attraction in Florida, my first thought was what happened to the entire first half and last quarter of the ride?  They're not even there.  There are multiple visual references in the Pirates of the Caribbean movies that a Disney World veteran who has never seen the Disneyland version would not even recognize as having coming from the attraction that inspired the movies.


My post might have been worded confusingly... I meant that Disneyland Pirates is way better than WDW.   The WDW one has just gotten worse too after they redid it after the movies.

I didn't think there was anything wrong with Sleeping Beauty Castle, I just did not know it was not the same size as Cinderella Castle, so I was really surprised. 



YawningDodo said:


> Same. I think I may have actually said out loud to my housemate (who's only ever been to DL) "oh, it's kind of small...."
> 
> Really, though, I was surprised at how separate the parks felt from the world around them. From what I'd heard I expected to be able to see highways from within the park, but the Disneyland bubble is a very real thing and I never did. It was really interesting to see what was the same and what was different. I enjoyed the attractions that are missing from WDW (Mr. Toad, the Matterhorn, Indiana Jones, etc.) the ones that are at both but don't quite match up, and so on. I'm a little bummed out I didn't get to ride It's a Small World; my housemate and the California-local friend we met up with for one day were _not_ sorry that it was closed while they put in the holiday theming. I continue to be the only person I know who actually enjoys any form of IaSW.  At least my family and friends are good sports and tolerate it at least once each trip to WDW.


I love IaSW.   I couldn't believe how elaborate the one at DLR was outside!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

My 32nd PRR is in the books! Not even close to goal time.

04 - @OldSlowGoofyGuy - Peachtree Road Race 10k (49:59 / 55:03)

Quick recap:
My brother and nephew #2 ran the race.
Getting to the race via MARTA and the pre-race wait was oddly not hectic and almost peaceful. I don't know if the earlier start changed things, but it was different, in a good way.
We hung out near the elite area and got to watch the elite runners warm up and walk to the start.
The 3 of us split up to go to our corrals (A, B, and E) about 5-10 minutes before the start with a quick hug. My brother and I both tear up. No reason other than pure joy (and disbelief) that we are still doing it after all these years.
I could tell right after the start that I didn't have a 50:00 in me. This may have had something to do with the previous night's beer/wine consumption.
I decided to downshift into fun run mode. I took it easy and had a good time.
This was easily my most enjoyable PRR. My only regret is that I didn't shave those 4 seconds off and get in under 55.

We spent the morning/afternoon at bro's house. He grilled dogs and burgers. Our hot dog toppings included homemade kraut-chi. This is basically kimchi without the fish/shrimp ingredients.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: usually I do a baseball game on either the 3rd or 4th, but this year its MK on the 3rd and epcot today (4th)

Side note: epcot on the 4th sucks (for us at least). Too many people to get things done (if all you care about is drinking/eating ... that might be easier). Epcot has failed us today. (MK yesterday was great, though).


----------



## MissLiss279

@LSUlakes 
My time for the Firecracker 5000 10k was 59:05. Good enough for a 2nd place age group award!! First time for that. Most people ran the 5k, so I had a chance at placing. I’ll take it!

It was hot and humid (147-151 T+D and 100% humidity), and I ran at my adjusted Half Marathon pace. I was completely soaked by the end. Fun morning.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Miranda said:


> My post might have been worded confusingly... I meant that Disneyland Pirates is way better than WDW.   The WDW one has just gotten worse too after they redid it after the movies.
> 
> I didn't think there was anything wrong with Sleeping Beauty Castle, I just did not know it was not the same size as Cinderella Castle, so I was really surprised.
> 
> 
> I love IaSW.   I couldn't believe how elaborate the one at DLR was outside!


I think I knew what you meant about pirates.  Honestly, I liked the mermaid stuff from Pirates 4 incorporated into the WDW version since I really love the music from that segment in the movie, but with that gone, any affection I had for the WDW version is gone.  At least that now removed portion was entirely unique to the Magic Kingdom.  

IaSW encapsulates why I think Disneyland is better.  At the MK, it's merely a boat ride inside a box.  At Disneyland, the building is part of the attraction.  The clock going off, the march every fifteen minutes, etc.  And if you've never seen the holiday overlay for the attraction, that ramps everything up especially at Christmas time.  

I truly love the Magic Kingdom, but I also probably love it for different reasons than others do.  I love the unique attractions to it, so I focus most of my time on those.  This could well mean that I spend a lot of time experiencing certain attractions multiple times in a 2 day period, but that's also because I cannot see those at Disneyland.


----------



## garneska

@OldSlowGoofyGuy glad you had a fun Peachtree. My goal, while not a PR or Peachtree PR, was 52 minutes. I knew it would be a hot one and with more hiking than running the last month I felt 52 was a good on target goal. I hit 51:45.  DH struggled stayed with me the first half but the heat at cardiac hill hurt him. He decided better to slow down then suffer heat exhaustion.  Good choice I thought.  We had a group of people we run with at the race so had fun and people came over to see my Mallory girl (my avatar).  We are highly considering the 5k in the 5th runway in September. Not sure if you are into 5ks but it is a good well run race.  

Glad you had a great time. I enjoyed my race but boy am ready for bed now.


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My 32nd PRR is in the books! Not even close to goal time.
> 
> 04 - @OldSlowGoofyGuy - Peachtree Road Race 10k (49:59 / 55:03)
> 
> Quick recap:
> My brother and nephew #2 ran the race.
> Getting to the race via MARTA and the pre-race wait was oddly not hectic and almost peaceful. I don't know if the earlier start changed things, but it was different, in a good way.
> We hung out near the elite area and got to watch the elite runners warm up and walk to the start.
> The 3 of us split up to go to our corrals (A, B, and E) about 5-10 minutes before the start with a quick hug. My brother and I both tear up. No reason other than pure joy (and disbelief) that we are still doing it after all these years.
> I could tell right after the start that I didn't have a 50:00 in me. This may have had something to do with the previous night's beer/wine consumption.
> I decided to downshift into fun run mode. I took it easy and had a good time.
> This was easily my most enjoyable PRR. My only regret is that I didn't shave those 4 seconds off and get in under 55.
> 
> We spent the morning/afternoon at bro's house. He grilled dogs and burgers. Our hot dog toppings included homemade kraut-chi. This is basically kimchi without the fish/shrimp ingredients.





garneska said:


> @OldSlowGoofyGuy glad you had a fun Peachtree. My goal, while not a PR or Peachtree PR, was 52 minutes. I knew it would be a hot one and with more hiking than running the last month I felt 52 was a good on target goal. I hit 51:45.  DH struggled stayed with me the first half but the heat at cardiac hill hurt him. He decided better to slow down then suffer heat exhaustion.  Good choice I thought.  We had a group of people we run with at the race so had fun and people came over to see my Mallory girl (my avatar).  We are highly considering the 5k in the 5th runway in September. Not sure if you are into 5ks but it is a good well run race.
> 
> Glad you had a great time. I enjoyed my race but boy am ready for bed now.



Another runner of Peachtree RR 10k! Glad you both had good races. I finished my 6th PRR from the E-wave, my earliest so far. I loved having the start 30 minutes earlier, and thought it was cooler than most I've run. I even felt a breeze part of the way! The crowds and the interesting people and their costumes always keep me entertained. I always treat hot summer runs as fun runs and don't push myself too much.

@LSUlakes  July 4 Disney at Heart - Peachtree Road Race 10k (NG / 1:08:44)
Compare to June 10 Disney at Heart - Remarkable River 10K (NG / 1:08:34)

Looks like I'm pretty stable!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Disney at Heart said:


> I loved having the start 30 minutes earlier, and thought it was cooler than most I've run. I even felt a breeze part of the way! The crowds and the interesting people and their costumes always keep me entertained. I always treat hot summer runs as fun runs and don't push myself too much.



There are like 4 or 5 thoughts in there and I give all of them a +1. Happy that @garneska and @Disney at Heart had great runs too!


----------



## Keels

BuckeyeBama said:


> I eat my hot dogs plain - just bun and dog. If the dog isn't tasty enough for me to want to taste it, I'll generally pass. But if I am starving and only offered substandard dogs, I use both ketchup and mustard. Same applies to burgers.
> 
> I hope to have both a dog and a burger worthy of being eaten plain today. Now, if only these thunderstorms would pass so I can fire up the grill.



I smoked some Angus Beef hot dogs today and I'm pretty sure you would've enjoyed them.


----------



## apdebord

My husband and I had a blast at our first Peachtree! We went to the Expo Tuesday (with a stop at the rD booth of course), went to the College Football Hall of Fame and then did a tour of the new Braves stadium. Ended up staying at Terrapin Taproom for a while before checking in at the W Midtown. We had dinner at STK and I think I was asleep around 11. I actually have been fighting a fever and cough/cold since driving down on Sunday, so I actually spent the majority of the night coughing. The best sleep I had was the hour before my alarm went off, so I was dragging and we left our room a little later than I wanted. But I could see the wheelchairs from the room, so that was cool!  DH was in B, I was in J and he was going to bump back with me. Wellllll, we ended up getting there real late and went with P. The wall to wall walkers was frustrating, but going into with the fun run mindset didn’t make it awful. Took in all the sights and sounds, made some beer stops, ran through the sprinklers and enjoyed the spectators. We walked A LOT of this race, but it was a really comfortable temperature to me. I made sure that I did run all of cardiac hill. That was fun! Walked around a bit at the end before going back to the hotel to clean up and check out. Back to the in-laws for a nap and dinner. They did not grill hot dogs and I feel like a bad American for it. 

Congrats to everyone on their strong finishes!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Growing up and living the majority of my life in California I have been to Disneyland far more times than I can count. It was my first park and will always be my favorite park.  In 2009 my family moved to Michigan and since then the majority of our trips have be to Disney World.  Even though Disneyland is my favorite I love Disney World also.  I think they both have advantages.  Like the food options at Disney World are so superior to Disneyland.  Disneyland boasts the superior Space Mountain, Pirates and has Indiana Jones (I like so much more than Dinosaur).  But both provide a safe, fun place to escape life and spend time and play with my family.  So you really can’t go wrong.

But for me when it comes down to it, Disneyland is the park Walt built and spent time in.  My uncle as a boy got to meet him in the park.  He got Walt’s autograph, it is on a slip of paper that Walt handed him.  So for me I love them both but I will always hold a special spot Disneyland first.


----------



## TheHamm

KSellers88 said:


> There is an annual waverunner/boat parade on our lake that I am hoping to talk them into taking part in.


We LOVED watching the boat parade yesterday!  I also loved watching one of our shore party members jump in the lake and swim after the RW&B beach ball one of the boats was tossing toward groups with littles.  There is NO WAY the kids could have gotten it, as the adult had a rough time- the wake pulled the balls much farther than I think anyone expected.




FFigawi said:


> Thank you. Surgery went very well. She's home on pain meds and eating ice cream. PT starts on Thursday. Full recovery is ~6 months. At least that's about how long it took 3 years ago when she had the right one repaired.



So she is a pro at this!  I am always faster doing something the second time.



YawningDodo said:


> I continue to be the only person I know who actually enjoys any form of IaSW.  At least my family and friends are good sports and tolerate it at least once each trip to WDW.


We don't know each other, but I can also fall into this category.  I made it my kids first ever ride at WDW (they were 2 and really didn't get a say), and dragged DH when wen went to DL without the kids because I _needed_ to see the holiday overlay- at least 3 times that day (he didn't argue as we ran the 10K that morning and sitting was nice).  And when we finally took the kids to DL I also made them ride it multiple times, they had a blast pointing out the disney characters strewn about, but were confused why there were not signs at the end greeting people by name. Trying this ride at all the parks is probably the only thing that could motivate me to want to go to Hong Kong or Shanghai.


----------



## TheHamm

04 - TheHamm - Firecracker 5K (34:00 / 36:51)

This is in the running for my worst 5K time ever, but I would do the race again.  I picked the goal time because it was _slightly_ faster than I had been doing daily runs in the 3 to 4 mile range.  But it was too darned hot and I woke up knowing I was dehydrated before I started.
The good: The track club had pacers even back to a 35 minute finish, which I have yet to see in a 5K.  I knew I was not going to hang with the 33 pacer, but I was still holding out hope that 76* (seemed patriotic, right?) and 98% humidity would not be so bad.  Also, the company who puts on the race seems to always have popsicles at the end, and this was no exception.  

The bad: [1]I had planned to bike to the start, but had a flat tire.  And I have not ridden regularly so the spare tube was well beyond needing to be replaced, and was not usable.  No problem, 2 mile drive!  Except I had to go around both the race route and the parade route, and almost did not get my bib.  [2] It was HOT.  If there had been water at the start I think it would have been decimated.  I was just as sweaty at the end as I was in the beginning. [3] There was a silly ~0.7mile loop at the beginning, which was flat but not really shaded.  [4] I was kind of running blind as I only knew the start and end points having never looked at the map.  Also, while I usually use both Runkeeper and my fitbit, both have been failing (more later) so I  had little feel for where I was other than 'hot, sweaty, thirsty, not done yet.'  

Lesson: [1] buy new tire tube, remember to check for dry rot each spring, duh [2] The divergence between devices I  had been observing for the last month is not going to get better.  For example: Runkeeper 1 mile = 10:02  Mat mile 1 time = 11:07 (probably more than a mile as I ran every corner wide and avoided potholes) Fitbit mile 1 time=12:45.  [3] do a better job with the potholes.  I hit one, and went down while staring longingly at the water station down the block.  even without this, I would not have hit my target time, but it did slow me down quite a bit, and now I have to consider how to keep the sweat from dripping down my arm to my elbow for the next few runs, the scab is not going to be sufficient.

Highlight, weird happening of the week: I was pretty bummed about running - slow, hot, hate the new shoes, generally irritated by work, want to go out and run more- and DH decided to cheer me up (ice cream would have worked) to tell me that when 2019 rooms went on sale he snagged one for marathon weekend in case I decide I am going to try the half.  Shocked does not cover my reaction.  I think he was looking for jumping up and down cheering with joy, but it was closer to when the doctor said 'twins!' and I sat in stunned silence.  Still stunned and mostly silence.  But the gears are turning.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *When was the last time you surprised yourself on a run and what was it?

ATTQOTD: I am in the process of getting back to running. I am doing short runs and increasing in small bits while adding days as well.... Or at least this is the plan. On my run yesterday I added distance and I thought it would be a struggle but doable. It went really well and I felt like I could do more when I was done! I didnt want it to turn into a run that would leave me sore the next day, so I did stop, but I'm looking forward to the future!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When was the last time you surprised yourself on a run and what was it?


It’s been a while. I think the last time was during marathon training on a run when I really wasn’t feeling it but kept going and I ended up with a good overall run. I’ll probably surprise myself again when I start doing longer runs again soon.


----------



## avondale

Keels said:


> I smoked some Angus Beef hot dogs today and I'm pretty sure you would've enjoyed them.



For a moment, my vision of this was you using a hot dog as a cigar...


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I’ve been struggling to hit a pace, the only one I can’t seem to hit on my training plan. The last 3 runs at this pace I’ve struggled and struggled and ended up gasping and out of breath when I shouldn’t be out of breath. Yesterday, I realized I’ve been holding my breath on most of my running intervals. So that was kind of a surprise.


----------



## TheHamm

*QOTD: *When was the last time you surprised yourself on a run and what was it?

Due to my lack of experience running, I find myself surprised frequently.  I believe this is why I keep going out- to see what I _can_ do.  One of the biggest surprises was that I ran a 10K during the course of which we received half an inch of rain (not hyperbole), I met my time goal, I ended up _liking_ running in the cool rain, and I realized I could have gone faster. 6/3/2018, the date I thought I had lost my mind.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I think the last one that comes to memory was in April. It was going to be a randomly hot day for that time of year (90ish) and I hadn’t adjusted to that weather yet for anything long. I really needed to do 10 in the morning; however I had to drop DH off at his 24-hour race location that morning and teach a cardio class at 10:30.  So I dropped him off, then drove to the parking lot of where I teach classes. I was not feeling like running at all on the way over, but it ended up being one of the most euphoric runs I’ve ever done and was a training PR for that distance. Which was great because it felt so easy. Made it back to my car with an hour and a half to kill, so I went to Starbucks and then back to the studio to clean up before teaching. It was crazy how much energy that run gave me for the rest of the day!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
Just yesterday, but in a bad way. I have been trying to really limit carbs and felt like I couldn't run 2 min yesterday. I felt so defeated and may have shed a tear. For those that go low carb, does this get better?


----------



## Kerry1957

*Race Recap: Pokanoka's Run 8 Miles  Shabbona, Illinois*

This is a relatively small (only 40 runners finished) trail race around a lake at a State Park west of Chicago. It's the 4th time I've run it and I established a new PW, as in personal worst. The good news is I didn't really care and am still glad I ran it this year. The course is very hilly with about 30% shade and 70% direct sun.

My original goal was to run it at my @DopeyBadger 10K pace and try to hang on the last two miles. Then I saw that the T + DP was going to be in the mid 160s (85 degree temp, 79 degree dew point) by the finish time, so I decided before the race to run at my HM pace. Well that lasted only four miles, and I decided to switch to my easy / long run pace. Unfortunately I was only able to keep that up for a few more miles before I resorted to walking up the hills and running easy pace on the flats and downhills. I was more tired after the race than I was for either HM I ran in May and June. You just gotta love summer runs!


----------



## apdebord

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Just yesterday, but in a bad way. I have been trying to really limit carbs and felt like I couldn't run 2 min yesterday. I felt so defeated and may have shed a tear. For those that go low carb, does this get better?



Yes! We did Whole30 last year and went cold turkey on carbs. I felt like I had the flu so I got to researching and found out that it’s a real thing called “carb flu” as you’re adjusting. If you can work in some sweet potatoes, that should work, it helped me to keep up with my training.


----------



## tigger536

Peachtree complete in 56:29! A Peachtree PR for me and only about 15 seconds off my overall 10K PR.  I wish I had pushed it that last little bit, I was so close! It was also an "unofficial" 5K PR as my 5K split was 13 seconds faster than my 5K PR.  Overall very happy with how this race went, and loved the early start.  I skipped most of the beer/ drink stops, but I did take a PBR at about mile 1.5 (same place I did last year, I think this is tradition now).  I got sprinkled with Holy water at St. Phillip's as always.  I love this race and the people that come out to support it.  I spent the rest of the day having fun with friends, starting at the ATC afterparty.


----------



## Kerry1957

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Just yesterday, but in a bad way. I have been trying to really limit carbs and felt like I couldn't run 2 min yesterday. I felt so defeated and may have shed a tear. For those that go low carb, does this get better?



I'm not sure if I can answer your question directly but...

I developed diabetes a few years ago. As part of my effort to improve my health, I went on a very low carb diet and started running. Since both activities started at the same time I do not have a "run with high carb intake" history. I can say that I still eat very, very few carbs and have run 7 HMs in the past three years. I will eat a peanut butter sandwich the morning of a race and some pasta the night before, but I train on almost zero amounts of bread, rice, potatoes, pasta, or fruit. I also do not drink much caffeine, but do enjoy a few beers a week.

I believe my body has adapted and I attribute my slowish finish times (2:30 HMs) to age (60) and weight (still 215 after losing 50 pounds) and not to the absence of carbs in my system.

So expect things to get better over the next few weeks and months!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When was the last time you surprised yourself on a run and what was it?



Interestingly enough, my answer to this question happened at Disney World during Spring Break 2016.  It was the first time that I had been at WDW during a heavy training period, so I really needed to get my workouts in.  On the second morning, I had a 14-mile run scheduled.  I left the Yacht Club just before 6:00am, dropped some water & e-gel behind a bush, and started out on my first 7-mile loop at my long run (fairly easy) pace.

I'm not sure what happened because after about 3-4 miles, I was already struggling a bit.  Maybe I was still acclimating to the heat and humidity, but it wasn't going too well.  Given that my heart rate seemed fine, I kept the planned pace up, but as I was finishing up the 7-mile loop, I was still struggling and pretty sure I was packing it in for the day instead of running the second loop.  Although it doesn't happen very often, when I am mentally beat on a run, I have a tendency to quit the run and live to fight another day.  When I stopped to get my water & e-gel, I really planned on walking back to the room.

But this time, after taking the e-gel, drinking some water, and looking at the great scenery around Crescent Lake for a couple minutes, I decided that I really wanted to try to go a little farther.  I made myself slow the pace about 20-30 seconds per mile, and then just started running.  I wasn't sure if I would just go around the Boardwalk or make it farther, but at least I was going to give it a shot.  After about a mile, I actually felt much better, and I ended up running the complete second loop and finished the entire 14-mile long run.  I'm still not sure why the first lap was such a struggle, but I am proud (and surprised) that I finished especially after I had decided to quit halfway through.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD: When I broke my foot a few years ago. I have always pushed through injuries, and I was pushing through PF when the stride change led to the broken foot. It was the point when I had to formally recognize that age is an important factor to consider in all things now, and this includes my running.

So, yeah, I surprised myself. I was surprised to learn that I am really as old as the calendar tells me that I am.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

tigger536 said:


> Peachtree complete in 56:29! A Peachtree PR for me and only about 15 seconds off my overall 10K PR. I wish I had pushed it that last little bit, I was so close! It was also an "unofficial" 5K PR as my 5K split was 13 seconds faster than my 5K PR. Overall very happy with how this race went, and loved the early start. I skipped most of the beer/ drink stops, but I did take a PBR at about mile 1.5 (same place I did last year, I think this is tradition now). I got sprinkled with Holy water at St. Phillip's as always. I love this race and the people that come out to support it. I spent the rest of the day having fun with friends, starting at the ATC afterparty.



Congrats on the PRR PR and the almost PR. PRR combines a tough course and conditions. Even close to an overall PR is impressive.

I'm guessing Peachtree is one of the few places you can have a PBR AND get sprinkled with Holy water at the same place.

+1 on the early start time.


----------



## ZellyB

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Just yesterday, but in a bad way. I have been trying to really limit carbs and felt like I couldn't run 2 min yesterday. I felt so defeated and may have shed a tear. For those that go low carb, does this get better?



Yes it gets better.  Your body definitely needs some time to adapt and getting better/faster at using fat as a fuel source.  Just stick with it and it will get better.


----------



## cavepig

Honestly, I don't think I've ever surprised myself with running or thought much about it to be surprising at all.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I'm going to go with actually running.  When I first heard of runDisney, I thought "that might be kind of cool to do, but I'm not capable of going a half mile without being out of breath, let alone 13.1 miles."  

@LSUlakes I have a race to add to the calendar.

Sleepless Knight San Francisco Giant Race September 9, 2018 

Still formulating a goal which will become clearer after I get coach the information he needs to set up a training plan.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When was the last time you surprised yourself on a run and what was it?


ATTQOTD: Last month when I did a last minute 10K which was my first 10K race ever.  Since I did not know what to expect, it was a nice surprise to finish under my goal, come in 41st out of 800 runners and take first place in the Clydesdale division.


----------



## kbenson13

Sleepless Knight said:


> ATTQOTD:  I'm going to go with actually running.  When I first heard of runDisney, I thought "that might be kind of cool to do, but I'm not capable of going a half mile without being out of breath, let alone 13.1 miles."



Same here!  I'm a lifelong swimmer.  I never thought I'd be able to run, let alone run something as crazy as a half marathon.  But I now have 4 halfs under my belt and am training for my first full marathon.  I still have a hard time thinking of myself as a "runner" honestly.


----------



## Z-Knight

Two weeks post Cervical Disc Replacement surgery...Go Go Gadget Neck...sigh

Jog/Walk in 3 weeks...before returning to some training. SIGH. And I have Disney Paris Half Sep 23, Warsaw Marathon Sep 30, and Athens Marathon Nov 11, before Dopey...starting from Scratch. Double Sigh.


----------



## Keels

Take recovery easy, @Z-Knight! I know you're ready to go, but set yourself up for long-term success ... and remember, at least you WILL be able to run and train again!


----------



## Z-Knight

Keels said:


> Take recovery easy, @Z-Knight! I know you're ready to go, but set yourself up for long-term success ... and remember, at least you WILL be able to run and train again!


Thanks, Keels. I love your positivity and encouragement...yeah, I plan on training a bit later than docs says is ok. So likely will walk most of the Paris Half...a little worried about my Warsaw full though due to lost conditioning. Gonna walk most of that too, but will start recumbant biking soon to help get me in better shape.


----------



## Keels

Z-Knight said:


> Thanks, Keels. I love your positivity and encouragement...yeah, I plan on training a bit later than docs says is ok. So likely will walk most of the Paris Half...a little worried about my Warsaw full though due to lost conditioning. Gonna walk most of that too, but will start recumbant biking soon to help get me in better shape.



Can you do pool running? That could definitely help too, especially to correct and maintain your form ... I did that when I was coming out of my Grade II hip sprain and it really helped, plus I felt like I was still doing something related to training.


----------



## Z-Knight

Keels said:


> Can you do pool running? That could definitely help too, especially to correct and maintain your form ... I did that when I was coming out of my Grade II hip sprain and it really helped, plus I felt like I was still doing something related to training.


Umm, not in my current state...I would scare the childrens.


----------



## Keels

Z-Knight said:


> Umm, not in my current state...I would scare the childrens.





There's no way you're scarier that the heavyset 60+ year-old man at my L.A. Fitness that insists on "swimming" and hanging out in the co-ed hot tub in just his BVD underwear multiple times a week.


----------



## Z-Knight

Keels said:


> There's no way you're scarier that the heavyset 60+ year-old man at my L.A. Fitness that insists on "swimming" and hanging out in the co-ed hot tub in just his BVD underwear multiple times a week.



THAT'S ME!!! Just because I can't swim doesn't mean I can't float!


----------



## gjramsey

McNs said:


> What’s your ranking score? I’m 36 against everyone - gold on distance and most dedication, silver on pace. I find the ranks another good motivation tool to just get out there!



34 against everyone and a drop of 4 over the last 30 days, which makes sense with 3 weeks off for vacation.  Same with gold on distance.  Silver on almost everything speed but have not focused on running fast over the last 8 months

I like they way they do the rankings and the site presentation.  I have thought several times about going pro for them, since they seem to be run by 3 or 4 folks.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Sleepless Knight said:


> I'm confident you will love it.  I see so many "Disney World snobs" that act like Disneyland is some kind of cheap amusement park because it's so much smaller, so sometimes I get very defensive and blunt in pointing out where they're wrong.  My initial response may have been a bit blunt.  If you go in ready to experience Disneyland for what it is instead of comparing it to Disney World, you will love it.  The same holds true for Disneyland veterans heading out to Disney World for the first time.  Honestly, in some ways I argue that Disneyland's "bubble" is more impressive than Disney World's because Disneyland sits right in the middle of a city instead of being a city in and of itself.  Note that none of this actually insults the Disney World bubble.  It's just that dealing with L.A. rush hour traffic and suddenly walking through the gates of Disneyland and literally feeling all that stress melt away in an instant is an incredible feat that Disney World can't really accomplish because it is so vast.
> 
> I know some people that actually stopped visiting Disney World because they love Disneyland so much.  As for me, I enjoy them both but for very different reasons.  To defend one by insulting the other misses the point and ignores what the other has to offer.  You've probably heard from a lot of people that they are very different experiences.  This is true.  However, that's part of the fun.  The intimacy of Disneyland park itself is different to the grandeur of the Magic Kingdom.  It's very possible to enjoy both the gigantic castle towering over all lands in the Magic Kingdom and love the charming intimacy of the much smaller castle that is home.


For me, it is going to be awesome just because this is the park Walt actually built. That history, and the fact he walked that park, is going to make me love it.  I'm told you can feel him there still, there is a special magic there.  Also, I have heard the place is spotless because the cast members take such pride in their park.  I'm not a "ride" person.  I'll go on some but the things that make Disney different are the service, cleanliness, the extras.  WDW has been lacking in that area for a bit.  So I can't wait to see it return at DL.   




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When was the last time you surprised yourself on a run and what was it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am in the process of getting back to running. I am doing short runs and increasing in small bits while adding days as well.... Or at least this is the plan. On my run yesterday I added distance and I thought it would be a struggle but doable. It went really well and I felt like I could do more when I was done! I didnt want it to turn into a run that would leave me sore the next day, so I did stop, but I'm looking forward to the future!



I would say this year's Disney marathon.   I was severely undertrained.  My longest run going in was 8 miles.  I was doing much better than expected up until mile 20 and then things started hurting, then mile 23 came and the pain was just so bad I had to walk the rest.


----------



## Waiting2goback

I felt it was time for a little Walt.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When was the last time you surprised yourself on a run and what was it?



It has been a while because I generally know my fitness at any given time and know what I should do based on the conditions.  If I were to really go back to the last time I was really surprised it would be the first half I finally ran under 1:30 back in 2009.  I had been close a few times missing once by 24 seconds.  I was training for my first full so my miles were way up and I thought I would be able to finally get in under 1:30.  I was expecting to come in a few seconds under but managed almost a minute and a half below 1:30.

Disneyland vs. Disney World:  I went to Disneyland once in 2006 for the inaugural Disneyland half.  It was fun but I much prefer Walt Disney World.  At some point we'll take my son out there and my wife has never been but the one trip was all I really needed for a while.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: It was this past December on my last day of my Dopey simulation (20 miler). My 2.5, 5, and 10 miler the previous consecutive days had gone pretty well but I still had the big one to get done. I ran blind just planning on getting it done and not agonizing how slow or fast I was running according to my watch. I ended up running my 20 miler faster than I had run my 19 miler two weeks prior by two minutes. It was the best confidence booster I could have asked for headed into Dopey!


----------



## McNs

gjramsey said:


> 34 against everyone and a drop of 4 over the last 30 days, which makes sense with 3 weeks off for vacation.  Same with gold on distance.  Silver on almost everything speed but have not focused on running fast over the last 8 months
> 
> I like they way they do the rankings and the site presentation.  I have thought several times about going pro for them, since they seem to be run by 3 or 4 folks.



The time off running hits hard - even just a week off or below. Then that week lingers in the stars fir a while...

I haven’t pulled the pro trigger yet - I am premium on Strava and for now don’t see anything extra I can get from Snsshrun. In saying that I agree it looks like a small team and such a cool website giving something back would be good


----------



## kbenson13

Disneyland v. Disney World--I grew up on the East Coast going to Disney World but moved to CA for a while and have been to Disney Land a few times.  I personally think Disney Land is better than the MK because everything is more "dense" and there are more (and better) rides to go on.  By "dense" I mean everything is packed closer in and the theming feels more intense (and better).  I feel more "immersed" there.  I do think the castle is off puttingly small, but that's a relatively minor thing.  Also, it seems like every time I went the fireworks were at risk due to winds.  That's definitely less of an issue in FL in my limited experience.  

I think the Grand Californian is a awesome hotel and I love the convenience of walking out the door and more or less into the parks, and that the two parks are a short walk from each other.  But overall I like Disney World better because there is so much more to do and a greater variety of places to stay on property.  But both are great in their own ways.

On a running note, it was running in and around Disney Land in May 2017 that inspired me to sign up for the 2017 Wine & Dine and got me onto this board for the first time!


----------



## TheHamm

Out for the universe: I accomplished my previously state summer goal #5, figuring out what comes next.  I will be signing up for the half at Marathon Weekend.  DH has apparently heard me muse to my ability to do a half and when booking something else booked me a room for the weekend and agreed to a minimum of 2-2 hour runs in December and chill days after (I imagine that means grandma will be visiting).  I can already do ~75 minutes midweek on my lunch hour every other week, and shorter runs other days.  I even have a 10K POT that would put me right on the edge of a 2:45 predicted finish already, so if I just run that, I will be happy to walk the other 6.9 miles.  So, previous goal achieved (setting a new goal!) and written down.  
I have some tools: a mostly good attitude, good health, good shoes that are not due for a model change until at least fall, a 2km track to run on at work, a 2 mile trail I love, a newly discovered water fountain so I can extend my neighborhood route to 4 miles, and instead of picking up lunch today I picked up a garmin.  
Other than a training plan of some sort, what do I need?

As an update to the other goals I threw out there, I have been running in the woods, I have not yet increased weekly miles, and I am hoping the garmin will magically help with knowing what pace I am going and adjust during the run if needed- but perhaps that is too much to ask of a watch!


----------



## YawningDodo

Seriously thinking about signing up for a second race in October--besides the 5K I'm already doing there's also a 3.5 mile race. Didn't sign up for it because I didn't want to be too busy during October (my housemate and I go gangbusters hosting an elaborate murder mystery party every November, and the month leading up to it is always a little nuts), but now I'm thinking...man, I'm supposed to be running at least 3 miles every Saturday by then anyway; is it really _that_ much more of a time commitment to do it in a road race? I mean, the answer is yes since I'd be starting my run at 9:00 instead of 6:30, so my morning would be kind of shot, but it's still just niggling away at the back of my mind. Since I'll be in Europe over Thanksgiving I won't have another chance at a road race until next spring...hmm.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Waiting2goback said:


> For me, it is going to be awesome just because this is the park Walt actually built. That history, and the fact he walked that park, is going to make me love it.  I'm told you can feel him there still, there is a special magic there.


The fire department on Main Street in Disneyland has an apartment over it.  That is the Disney family apartment that his family used when he was alive.  His children and grandchildren tell stories about being there in the early hours while the park was open and hearing the Jungle Cruise behind them.  

When Walt Disney was alive, the light in the apartment over the window would be turned on whenever Walt was in the park so that cast members knew Walt was in the park.  Today if you walk by the apartment at night, you can clearly see that the light is still on.  

If I were asked to describe the difference between Disneyland and the Magic Kingdom in two sentences, I would say this:  The light in the apartment window over the Fire Department on Main Street explains it all.  If you know what that light represents, you'll understand.


----------



## cavepig

Z-Knight said:


> Two weeks post Cervical Disc Replacement surgery...Go Go Gadget Neck...sigh
> 
> Jog/Walk in 3 weeks...before returning to some training. SIGH. And I have Disney Paris Half Sep 23, Warsaw Marathon Sep 30, and Athens Marathon Nov 11, before Dopey...starting from Scratch. Double Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 335051


Here's to a easy recovery & maybe it won't be too bad starting from scratch as at least you know you can do the distances. Just take it easy at first as that kind of surgery sounds not fun to me  Pixie dust happy vibes to you!


----------



## Keels

Overnight 25K is tomorrow ... starting at 10 p.m., and the temp should only be about 97 degrees at race start! Perfect race weather, amirite? 

My friend K ran it last year (she's the rockstar currently training for the Leadville 100) and she said she threw up twice during the race. I previous had a time goal, but I think not puking is my new A Goal for tomorrow.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Overnight 25K is tomorrow ... starting at 10 p.m., and the temp should only be about 97 degrees at race start! Perfect race weather, amirite?
> 
> My friend K ran it last year (she's the rockstar currently training for the Leadville 100) and she said she threw up twice during the race. I previous had a time goal, but I think not puking is my new A Goal for tomorrow.



Not puking is always a good goal. That's mine in every beer mile I run.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Overnight 25K is tomorrow ... starting at 10 p.m., and the temp should only be about 97 degrees at race start! Perfect race weather, amirite?
> 
> My friend K ran it last year (she's the rockstar currently training for the Leadville 100) and she said she threw up twice during the race. I previous had a time goal, but I think not puking is my new A Goal for tomorrow.


Anything under 100 is a win right now.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Agreed @Keels, don’t puke


----------



## Bree

Keels said:


> Overnight 25K is tomorrow ... starting at 10 p.m., and the temp should only be about 97 degrees at race start! Perfect race weather, amirite?
> 
> My friend K ran it last year (she's the rockstar currently training for the Leadville 100) and she said she threw up twice during the race. I previous had a time goal, but I think not puking is my new A Goal for tomorrow.



Not puking would be my goal too.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Overnight 25K is tomorrow ... starting at 10 p.m., and the temp should only be about 97 degrees at race start! Perfect race weather, amirite?
> 
> My friend K ran it last year (she's the rockstar currently training for the Leadville 100) and she said she threw up twice during the race. I previous had a time goal, but I think not puking is my new A Goal for tomorrow.


Orrrrr. If you do happen to puke, maybe try to hit 3 times. Break her record.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Orrrrr. If you do happen to puke, maybe try to hit 3 times. Break her record.



Yeah, no. 

I’m planning to take two minutes at my cooler every loop to rehydrate, I can have a beer before the last loop. No puking. Hopefully finishing the whole in 2:35. We’ll see.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Beautiful morning for my run today - 61 degrees with a light breeze. I love the heat so don't complain about my hotter runs, but it sure feels good when I get a cool day mixed in there.


----------



## DIS-OH

Cooler and less humid here today, too...morning run was delightful!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Just scored 2 pair of Ghost 10s at zappos at 20 bucks off!

I already have 1 pair in the stash, so I'm good to go for awhile. Currently in my 16th pair of Ghosts.


----------



## DIS-OH

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Just scored 2 pair of Ghost 10s at zappos at 20 bucks off!
> 
> I already have 1 pair in the stash, so I'm good to go for awhile. Currently in my 16th pair of Ghosts.



Thanks for the notice.

Found Saucony Ride 10s in my wide size for $30 off!


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Just scored 2 pair of Ghost 10s at zappos at 20 bucks off!
> 
> I already have 1 pair in the stash, so I'm good to go for awhile. Currently in my 16th pair of Ghosts.



Brooks has been selling them direct for $20 off for a month or two with the Ghost 11s coming out. I got a pair and have been considering order another couple.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> Brooks has been selling them direct for $20 off for a month or two with the Ghost 11s coming out.



I checked there too. I need wide and Brooks was out, so I was happy to find these.

I also only want 'Old man' gray, so that makes them even harder to find!


----------



## Keels

Overnight 25K tonight ... I'd love if everyone could take a moment between now and, say, 9 p.m. CT to do a 10-second rain dance to help cool this party down:


----------



## opusone

Keels said:


> Overnight 25K tonight ... I'd love if everyone could take a moment between now and, say, 9 p.m. CT to do a 10-second rain dance to help cool this party down:



A nice cool 85° by 10:00pm.  Interestingly enough, your temperature at 10:00pm is our high for today.  Enjoy the race!


----------



## kleph

*U.S. Road Race Participation Numbers Hold Steady for 2017*
Source: Running USA
Date: June 27, 2018

DETROIT (June 27, 2018) – For the vast majority of road races of all sizes across the U.S., participation held steady in 2017, according to an analysis of road race participation trends released today by national trade organization for the sport Running USA.

U.S. running registrations in 2017 remained consistent with the total registrants in 2016. In 2017, there were a total of nearly 18.3 million registrants, down just slightly from 18.5 million in 2016. 

The majority of runners of U.S. road races continued to be women in 2017, while the most popular race distance was the 5K. Around 59 percent of participants in a given road race are female, while 41 percent are male. 

Meanwhile, 5K events boasted 8.84 million registrants, claiming 49% of all registrants in the nation, while the half-marathon again held the No. 2 position with approximately 11% of the finishers,

SOURCE


----------



## kleph

*New research shows marathoners have less arthritis than non-runners*
By Amby Burfoot
The Washington Post
June 13

A new study comes to the somewhat counterintuitive conclusion that marathon runners have less arthritis than non-runners.

Most people would assume that serious runners face a high risk for arthritis of the hip and knees. Yet prior research has generally failed to uncover such a connection. The most recent study, published in the _Journal of Bone and Joint Surgery_, actually found that veteran American marathoners had only half as much arthritis as non-runners. According to alarming new data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, arthritis now represents a $300 billion annual burden.

Researchers from the orthopedic department at Philadelphia’s Thomas Jefferson University compared arthritis rates between 430 U.S. marathoners and a matched sample of non-runners in the National Center for Health Statistics database.

The marathoners (average age 46, and 51 percent women) had been running for an average of 19 years, logging 35 miles a week, and finishing 48 marathons. Despite this, they had an arthritis prevalence of 8.8 percent vs. 17.9 percent for non-runners. Aging past 65 did increase the marathoners’ arthritis rate — to 24.5 percent. But this was still roughly half the 49.6 percent of non-runners older than 65.

The team from Thomas Jefferson believes marathoners and other runners may gain arthritis protection from muscle development, body weight control, decreased levels of inflammatory agents and the well-known bone strengthening that follows moderate-impact sports.

SOURCE
STUDY


----------



## TCB in FLA

kleph said:


> *New research shows marathoners have less arthritis than non-runners*
> By Amby Burfoot
> The Washington Post
> June 13
> 
> A new study comes to the somewhat counterintuitive conclusion that marathon runners have less arthritis than non-runners.
> 
> Most people would assume that serious runners face a high risk for arthritis of the hip and knees. Yet prior research has generally failed to uncover such a connection. The most recent study, published in the _Journal of Bone and Joint Surgery_, actually found that veteran American marathoners had only half as much arthritis as non-runners. According to alarming new data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, arthritis now represents a $300 billion annual burden.
> 
> Researchers from the orthopedic department at Philadelphia’s Thomas Jefferson University compared arthritis rates between 430 U.S. marathoners and a matched sample of non-runners in the National Center for Health Statistics database.
> 
> The marathoners (average age 46, and 51 percent women) had been running for an average of 19 years, logging 35 miles a week, and finishing 48 marathons. Despite this, they had an arthritis prevalence of 8.8 percent vs. 17.9 percent for non-runners. Aging past 65 did increase the marathoners’ arthritis rate — to 24.5 percent. But this was still roughly half the 49.6 percent of non-runners older than 65.
> 
> The team from Thomas Jefferson believes marathoners and other runners may gain arthritis protection from muscle development, body weight control, decreased levels of inflammatory agents and the well-known bone strengthening that follows moderate-impact sports.
> 
> SOURCE
> STUDY


Interesting! Impressive mathoner stats — the 675 runners surveyed each completed between 5 and 1016!!!!! marathons. But wouldn’t the fact that those runners completed 5 or more marathons to be considered for the study mean they probably wouldn’t have a lot of arthritis issues? I mean, you pretty much know after your first couple of fulls if your knees and hips can handle more. But looking forward to hearing about followup studies.


----------



## Keels

opusone said:


> A nice cool 85° by 10:00pm. Interestingly enough, your temperature at 10:00pm is our high for today. Enjoy the race!



Rub it in why don't you.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

TCB in FLA said:


> Interesting! Impressive mathoner stats — the 675 runners surveyed each completed between 5 and 1016!!!!! marathons. But wouldn’t the fact that those runners completed 5 or more marathons to be considered for the study mean they probably wouldn’t have a lot of arthritis issues? I mean, you pretty much know after your first couple of fulls if your knees and hips can handle more. But looking forward to hearing about followup studies.


I agree. I have run many marathons, but my wife will never be able to run even one because her body cannot handle the mileage required in training. But she is a runner, with 13.1 her max distance. If they included people like my wife in the study the results would normalize at least some.

A study of twins, one a serious runner and the other not a runner, would clarify the results. It is my belief that some people are just genetically gifted in these ways. How do you account for that?


----------



## opusone

Keels said:


> Rub it in why don't you.



Soooooo… how’d it go?


----------



## JBinORL

Did @Keels survive?


----------



## Keels

opusone said:


> Soooooo… how’d it go?





JBinORL said:


> Did @Keels survive?



I’m alive!!!

It was actually really fun - probably my second favorite local event behind the Thanksgiving 10K/Half I do every year.

I beat both my A and B goals, so I’m pretty happy! It was hot AF though ...


----------



## GreatLakes

kleph said:


> *New research shows marathoners have less arthritis than non-runners*
> By Amby Burfoot
> The Washington Post
> June 13
> 
> A new study comes to the somewhat counterintuitive conclusion that marathon runners have less arthritis than non-runners.
> 
> Most people would assume that serious runners face a high risk for arthritis of the hip and knees. Yet prior research has generally failed to uncover such a connection. The most recent study, published in the _Journal of Bone and Joint Surgery_, actually found that veteran American marathoners had only half as much arthritis as non-runners. According to alarming new data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, arthritis now represents a $300 billion annual burden.
> 
> Researchers from the orthopedic department at Philadelphia’s Thomas Jefferson University compared arthritis rates between 430 U.S. marathoners and a matched sample of non-runners in the National Center for Health Statistics database.
> 
> The marathoners (average age 46, and 51 percent women) had been running for an average of 19 years, logging 35 miles a week, and finishing 48 marathons. Despite this, they had an arthritis prevalence of 8.8 percent vs. 17.9 percent for non-runners. Aging past 65 did increase the marathoners’ arthritis rate — to 24.5 percent. But this was still roughly half the 49.6 percent of non-runners older than 65.
> 
> The team from Thomas Jefferson believes marathoners and other runners may gain arthritis protection from muscle development, body weight control, decreased levels of inflammatory agents and the well-known bone strengthening that follows moderate-impact sports.
> 
> SOURCE
> STUDY



Yep.  Remember this every time some ill-informed person says running will ruin your knees.


----------



## Dis5150

Could y'all pray or think good thoughts for me this morning? I am having a "come to Jesus" meeting with my assistant. I have let things slide too long because I hate confrontation so now it has to be dealt with.


----------



## JBinORL

Keels said:


> I’m alive!!!
> 
> It was actually really fun - probably my second favorite local event behind the Thanksgiving 10K/Half I do every year.
> 
> I beat both my A and B goals, so I’m pretty happy! It was hot AF though ...


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *At what point do you decide that a running shirt or shorts are no longer worthy of wearing for a run?

ATTQOTD: I have yet the throw away a pair of shorts, although I am getting close. The liner is falling apart, but running shorts are $$$. Shirts on the other hand or different. I get so many from races that as soon I one starts falling apart I throw it away.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point do you decide that a running shirt or shorts are no longer worthy of wearing for a run?



When there are holes in them - especially in certain places


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point do you decide that a running shirt or shorts are no longer worthy of wearing for a run?



When the "smell" doesn't come out in the wash.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Capang said:


> When the "smell" doesn't come out in the wash.


Oh I forgot about that one!  That is when I throw my husband's clothes out.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: At some point, because of the material, some of my running shirts retain a certain amount of smell that is no longer suitable for wear around other people. I have tried all manner of treating and washing said shirts (pretty much every suggestion under the sun) and have never had success rescuing them. I'm sentimental (or a pack rat) about almost everything so it was initially tough to throw things out. Not so tough anymore.

Shorts I usually throw out after I've moved onto other shorts, forget about them in the bottom of my dresser, and find them two years later with the elastic crusted.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:
Shorts: when they get a hole in them.
Shirts: 1 year AFTER when the 'smell' doesn't come out in the wash.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD:


Dis_Yoda said:


> When there are holes in them - especially in certain places



This exactly. When the holes start showing up in those places, then I get a new schmata (/rag for my non Yiddish speakers)


----------



## JulieODC

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Shorts: when they get a hole in them.
> Shirts: 1 year AFTER when the 'smell' doesn't come out in the wash.



Pretty much this answer!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point do you decide that a running shirt or shorts are no longer worthy of wearing for a run?



Some are not worthy right from the start.  More and more races around me are giving away tech shirts and some are cheap and not very good.  They never make the "rotation".  For shirts that age out it is usually that a seam is coming loose or it has a hole.  

I use this wash that I got from Amazon and have never had the odor of sweat not come out in one wash.  It is 29 cents per ounce and a better deal than Nathan (39 cents) or WIN (31 cents).  I read somewhere a while back that the Atsko wash is the exact same as the branded washes but a generic version.  I have no idea but it has worked for me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: When I want something new and need to make room


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD  - When they have too many holes. I am fine running in clothes with some holes. They just can't look too ratty.

I have never had running clothes retain an odor after washing. Glad for that since mine really smell after a run.


----------



## Chaitali

For my running tights or skirts, I pretty much keep them until there's a hole or the seam is coming loose.  I had to get rid of several earlier this year that all seemed to give up around the same time for some reason.


----------



## kleph

Capang said:


> When the "smell" doesn't come out in the wash.



there was an informative article on this specific problem posted on a self-help website earlier this year. the issue is with wicking materials and the proposed solution is rinsing (and/or washing) after every workout.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: timely question as I have not been able to get rid of any shorts or shirts......yet.
I'll hang up and listen!!!


----------



## kbenson13

kleph said:


> there was an informative article on this specific problem posted on a self-help website earlier this year. the issue is with wicking materials and the proposed solution is rinsing (and/or washing) after every workout.



I do this, just so my running clothes don't stink up my laundry basket!

ATTQOTD:  I haven't been running long enough to throw out any clothes.  I have two pairs of shorts that are probably on their last legs, but as someone else said those things cost $$$ so I'm hanging on to them as long as they work.  I've added a few new pairs to the rotation so hopefully they'll all last longer.  On the shirt front I've been moving on from the free ones and trying to buy better ones that are lighter and fit me better, but I haven't thrown anything out yet...  

I did just throw out my first pair of shoes, which have a bunch of holes in the fabric around the opening.  They also caused me to blister on my last run, which shouldn't happen so I'm thinking they're good and done.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: When I want something new and need to make room



 Pretty much this!  Like I just bought a bunch of new tanks with built in sports bras so it's like, whelp time to ditch some old ones to make room.  So out with some that were bottom drawer dwellers that hadn't probably been worn in eons.   

Otherwise, I seriously had a pair of running tights from high school still as of just a few years ago, they didn't smell or have holes so they stuck around!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point do you decide that a running shirt or shorts are no longer worthy of wearing for a run?


When they look like they should go in the garbage? I’ve only been running for a few years so I’m not at that point yet.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: The only thing I have ~had~ to throw out are shorts/pants that get holes from my thighs. But that isn't until after I have tried sewing them once or twice.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  When they start looking ratty which takes a long time for this shopaholic.  I have four drawers that are jam packed with workout clothes and there's always more on the drying rack.

Lysol makes a laundry sanitizer that works wonders.  My MIL smokes and before I found this I would literally have to put our clothes through the washing machine three times using the pre-wash setting, heavy soil and extra rinse cycles just to get the smell out.  I use it on our gym clothes to keep them smelling fresh.


----------



## Capang

kleph said:


> there was an informative article on this specific problem posted on a self-help website earlier this year. the issue is with wicking materials and the proposed solution is rinsing (and/or washing) after every workout.


I do that, as soon as I walk back in the door. There is no amount of Tide or OxyClean that can get the stink out once you hit a certain point. Or maybe I'm just smelly...


----------



## ZellyB

I've not had much that I had to throw out yet because it was worn out.  I've gotten rid of things I just didn't like any more though.  I'm going to sell some of my Sparkle Skirts soon just because I've switched to (and bought more) InknBurn lately.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point do you decide that a running shirt or shorts are no longer worthy of wearing for a run?


I don't think I've ever thrown shorts out...there are a few a I just don't wear, some because I don't like them, but a couple others because they are lighter coloured material and they just shouldn't see the light of day.  Those will get worn for the odd (very rare) treadmill run in my basement.  Older shirts that I don't like anymore (I tend to find they get stretched out over time) usually end up in the yardwork drawer or even as shop rags.  Old race shirts are great for cleaning your bike with!



Capang said:


> When the "smell" doesn't come out in the wash.


Even then there are some shirts that are just too good to toss...I'm looking at you long-sleeve half-zip mock-neck Lululemon top with thumb-holes! (wow that's a lot of hyphens)


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point do you decide that a running shirt or shorts are no longer worthy of wearing for a run?


ATTQOTD: Before the performance wear stuff was popular, I would designate older less worn cotton T shirts to run in. I would wear them until they got washed too many times and would simply disintegrate in the dryer.  I would then grab the next set of T-shirts from the bottom of my drawer for running.  The performance "tech" material seems to last longer or maybe it is because I only wear them for running.  I would say I haven't thrown out much since switching but I do have several shirts that are definitely past their prime.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: When they stink or the fit is not right anymore. I need to get better about rinsing mine out after I finish running. I am really bad about getting rid of anything though, because I need all the clothes.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point do you decide that a running shirt or shorts are no longer worthy of wearing for a run?



My bigger problem is that I do not have many running clothes I like, so I am _never _throwing them away.  I was recently looking at the tech fabric stink out products because they are not doing well, but I cannot decide if it is worth it to try (but I seem to only be able to buy it by the gallon), or if I scour ebay for the favorite tank top that covers my back and does not chafe, but is apparently the 2016 model.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD: I have a hard time getting rid of my running gear. I have some fitted running tanks I got rid of because I wasn’t wearing them anymore. 
I have a favorite pair of running pants which I will need to purge soon because they are wearing out. I am very sad.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point do you decide that a running shirt or shorts are no longer worthy of wearing for a run?



ATTQOTD: When I get chafing from the clothing no matter how much Body Glide I use.  Sports bras are also not cheap, so that will generally be why I finally retire one.  The new bra is my long-run-doesn't-chafe bra, and then the older ones gradually get demoted to shorter runs until they chafe too badly.  I use pretty much the same principle with shorts and other running clothes.  Socks go when I get holes in them somewhere.


----------



## avondale

GreatLakes said:


> Some are not worthy right from the start.  More and more races around me are giving away tech shirts and some are cheap and not very good.  They never make the "rotation".  For shirts that age out it is usually that a seam is coming loose or it has a hole.
> 
> I use this wash that I got from Amazon and have never had the odor of sweat not come out in one wash.  It is 29 cents per ounce and a better deal than Nathan (39 cents) or WIN (31 cents).  I read somewhere a while back that the Atsko wash is the exact same as the branded washes but a generic version.  I have no idea but it has worked for me.



I've tried using Defunkify, but it hasn't worked.  I'm almost out of that, so maybe I'll try this next.  I sweat WAY too much and thus my clothes get the doesn't-wash-out smell far too early for me to get rid of them immediately when that happens - at least the sports bras.  I figure that I'm only putting it out to go out and get smelly again, so I just deal with the remaining smell.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I have been running for 5 years and haven't thrown anything out yet, but there are some items that I don't wear as often as I used to.

As for the smell issue, I generally put in a touch of Mr. Clean, the antibacterial type, with my Tide, and the smell comes out. I spent last month at the beach in FL and didn't have any Mr. Clean with me, and only used the liquid detergent that was in the condo. By the end of the month, some of the clothes were stinky (especially the sports bras that stayed damp for the longest). When I got home, I added the Mr. Clean and, voila, the odor was gone. My mama used this trick when I was growing up, back in the day when we were sent outside to play and were locked out until meal time. We played hard and came in stinky!


----------



## GreatLakes

avondale said:


> I've tried using Defunkify, but it hasn't worked.  I'm almost out of that, so maybe I'll try this next.  I sweat WAY too much and thus my clothes get the doesn't-wash-out smell far too early for me to get rid of them immediately when that happens - at least the sports bras.  I figure that I'm only putting it out to go out and get smelly again, so I just deal with the remaining smell.



I toss my clothing into a hamper and wait until I have a full load.  I wash with the stuff I linked to, dry in a dryer on low heat (no fabric softener or dryer sheets), and have had no odor issues.  I do line dry padded cycling shorts but that is it.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: When the holes can’t be fixed by sewing them back up anymore!


----------



## cavepig

You can wash your clothes with vinegar, either soak them or add some to your wash to get stink out   The vinegar kills any bacteria & stink usually


----------



## kleph

cavepig said:


> You can wash your clothes with vinegar, either soak them or add some to your wash to get stink out   The vinegar kills any bacteria & stink usually



THIS. if vinegar can't kill it, you need to get rid of it.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: I keep all my workout gear separate and wash it with a detergent that is formulated to work on the tech performance fabrics. Then out onto the line to air-dry in the sun. That has done a lot to keep the smell down and stuff is in general holding up pretty well. I've had to give away some stuff that no longer fits because I've lost weight, but nothing's had to be tossed because of the smell.

In better news, they let me run today! My first run out since June 8. I was allowed a 5k at the local track, with walking breaks (4:30/0:30), at easy pace. Now I get to wait and see if my shins hurt this afternoon and if they don't I'm allowed to do it again on Wednesday. Fingers crossed, because pool running is very boring. (The track is an improvement over pool running, and that is saying something. That said, I'm still back at the pool tomorrow.)

Hoping for similar good news for @Z-Knight soon!

Now time to come up with the list that I'm getting reservations at tomorrow for the marathon weekend, and to start thinking about registration prep. So exciting!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: I haven't reached the point when a shirt gets benched on its own, yet. However, as I've collected race shirts and some new technology (the running shirt drawer is pretty full), there are a few that have fallen out of rotation because they get overlooked for the better/newer/snappier shirts. Kinda sad...


----------



## Keels

I try to clean out my drawers and closet twice a year to purge things that I don't wear any longer - most of it goes straight to Goodwill - so I know I get rid of cheaper workout pieces pretty frequently.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point do you decide that a running shirt or shorts are no longer worthy of wearing for a run?



When the elastic on the waist band gives up the ghost, or when the compression starts to give on the legs, it's time for the shorts to go. Usually takes 2-3 years for the ones I buy.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

FFigawi said:


> When the elastic on the waist band gives up the ghost, or when the compression starts to give on the legs, it's time for the shorts to go. Usually takes 2-3 years for the ones I buy.


Didn't think about shorts - this is also how I manage my shorts.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point do you decide that a running shirt or shorts are no longer worthy of wearing for a run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have yet the throw away a pair of shorts, although I am getting close. The liner is falling apart, but running shorts are $$$. Shirts on the other hand or different. I get so many from races that as soon I one starts falling apart I throw it away.



I have yet to throw anything anyway.  I buy more stuff so the rotation means older stuff is getting worn less, so things aren't wearing out as fast.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you wear your running shoes for anything other than running while they are still in your rotation as running shoes or your only pair?

ATTQOTD: Yes and no... I only use my running shoes to run. I do not put them on until I am about to start running and then immediately take them off once completed. I do not keep them on to drive or to do things around the house. The only exception to this rule is for touring the parks. I take the older pair with me since they are on the way out, but still have a decent amount of support in them.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Nope, they are only used for running. I currently have 6 pair in rotation (I really like shoes, lol). I will wear a "retired" pair around the parks like you said, but not the ones that are in the current rotation.


----------



## LSUlakes

Off Topic Questions:
1. Are any of yall going to be in the parks this weekend? My schedule is 7/13, EPCOT till 1ish, then Boardwalk, and 5PM at Hollywood Studios. 7/14 AK till 7PM, then MK for DAH. 7/15 MK till 1ish and then airport.

2. It seems park hours are being released for the days after the marathon and I noticed that MK is closing at 8PM nearly every night, while other parks are open till 9. Why the early night for MK?


----------



## McNs

ATYQOTD shorts when the lining starts to give up, for sure time to change. T shirts once I decide to purge old gear, will normally discard a few at a time when I have enough newer shirts.

ATTQOTD for my trusty Mizunos I usually don’t wear them apart from running - they arent the most styley sneakers. My Nike Pegasus usually get worn out and about but not too much. When on vacation I always have a pair of running shoes so they will get worn during the day along with regular sneakers.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I only use my running shoes for running.  I have separate shoes for all other activities.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you wear your running shoes for anything other than running while they are still in your rotation as running shoes or your only pair?


Generally, running shoes are for running.  As I have found that my Adrenaline 17s wore out closer to the 200 mile mark (this shocked me, but I could definitely tell when I had a new pari!) and I am not thrilled with the 18s, I am hoarding the17s for only running.  I did use the shoes I ran in for WDW and DL park days, mostly because I cannot bring myself to pack more than 2 pairs of shoes for _any_ trip _ever_.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you wear your running shoes for anything other than running while they are still in your rotation as running shoes or your only pair?


Not typically. I have worn them after a run if I have to go and do something quick like to the store or something but otherwise they are only for running.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I usually limit my running shoes just for running, but I have broken that rule if my shoes are at the end of their life. When we were in Hawaii in May, I didn't bring another pair, so used them for hikes and things to send them out with a bang, planning to break out my new shoes as soon as I got home.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I only have 1 pair in rotation. They are strictly for running except for the occasional pre/post run errand.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - As a general rule my running shoes are only used for running - I have 4 pair in my current rotation. This is really only because they are usually a stinky, muddy mess since I do so many trail runs. When I go on vacation I break that rule, but I clean them well before my trip. I break the rule on vacation for a simple reason - shoes are bulky and heavy, so I can't pack enough pairs to allow me to keep them completely dedicated to running.


----------



## roxymama

Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.  
I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.


----------



## JulieODC

roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.



I’m so sorry for your loss @roxymama - sending you so many hugs.


----------



## Chaitali

@roxymama I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.


Oh @roxymama... I am so, so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of hugs and praying for comfort for you and your family.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: I always have 2 pairs in rotation for running only.  When they get to the end of their running life, they become everyday shoes.  When that life ends, they get rotated into lawn/garden shoes.  Then the trash can.  So a continual pipeline of shoe re-purposing


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.



Oh no.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I only use my running shoes for running.  They convert to general use once they are no good for running any more.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you wear your running shoes for anything other than running while they are still in your rotation as running shoes or your only pair?


No, the current running shoes are only used for running.  I don't even wear them to or from a run I drive to, I change into and out of them.  When they retire they become a normal pair of shoes for whatever...like wearing to and from runs .


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Running shoes for running.   When they move out of the rotation, they go to walk-around shoes, lawn mowing shoes, or to my oldest son (until his boats get too large for my leftovers.....)


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you wear your running shoes for anything other than running while they are still in your rotation as running shoes or your only pair?


ATTQOTD: I usually have 2 pairs in running rotation - one pair at home, and one I leave at work.  Before going into running rotation, a new pair gets worn for a few weeks as casual sneakers. This will work to break them in a little.  Once they go into rotation they are strictly used for running. Once they are are retired, they move back to casual sneakers because besides the tread, they are usually in pretty good shape.  And then after wearing them for a while, the final stage is to wear them to work outside in the yard.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Running (and walking to/from races) only. I have enough other shoes to wear for non-running things.


----------



## Princess KP

roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: no


----------



## cburnett11

@roxymama so sorry.


----------



## PCFriar80

roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.



So sorry to hear of your loss. Your Dis family is here for you in whatever way we can help.


----------



## Barca33Runner

roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> Everyone hug your people (and pets) today. And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do



@roxymama, I'm sorry for your loss. Sending warm comforting thoughts your way. Run already done, hugs on the way.


----------



## jennamfeo

@roxymama I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you so much love. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Keels

You and your fam are in my thoughts, @roxymama.


----------



## opusone

roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.



Very sorry to hear this, @roxymama!  Local, warm thoughts are headed to you.  I will count my quite enjoyable speed workout this morning as a celebration of your mother's life.


----------



## cavepig

Oh, So sorry for your loss @roxymama


----------



## michigandergirl

Big hugs to you and your family @roxymama


----------



## michigandergirl

Back from camping, which is our annual 4th of July tradition. I had many hot dogs with mustard only.

ATTQOTD: Current running shoes are only used for running, but after they're retired, anything goes.

@LSUlakes My race time for the Reeds Lake Run 10K on June 23 was 1:00:16 - I was supposed to run that one much slower, but I had a baseball game to get to! 

Also please add:

Sept 8 - michigandergirl - Holland Haven half marathon - NG


----------



## SarahDisney

Oh, and @LSUlakes - I dont remember if you guys are staying on property or not, but if you are on property and have any interest in toy story land (which I highly recommend checking out), do emh at DHS. We went during the week, and weekends might be different, but we got all of Toy Story Land done before the park opened to day guests. We showed up at 6 and were in TSL before 7 both days.


----------



## Capang

@roxymama  I'm sorry for your loss.  Losing a parent is awful.

@LSUlakes we will just miss you, we arrive the morning of the 15th. 

ATTQOTD: No, I only have one pair and I hate taking them off after I run.  I finally got fitted a month or so ago and the new shoes are amazing.  I want to live in them and can't wait until I have the funds to buy another pair or two.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

@roxymama - So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## tigger536

@roxymama So sorry to hear this! Hugs! This is so hard, I lost my mom in 2011.  We are thinking of you today.


----------



## KSellers88

roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.



Praying for you @roxymama. Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Dis5150

roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.



I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you wear your running shoes for anything other than running while they are still in your rotation as running shoes or your only pair?



ATTQOTD: No, I wear them exclusively for running.  Put them on before I go out (or drive to the place I will be running) and take them off when I get back.

I only have one pair of running shoes at a time.  I have wide feet with high arches and a high instep, so I don't usually have a lot of selection with shoes.  I've followed some of the conversation regarding having different pairs of shoes, but I really don't feel like it's necessary.  I've also never had any trouble breaking in new shoes.  Once I find a pair of shoes that doesn't physically squish my feet in some way, I'm pretty much good to go.


----------



## Bree

roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> Oh, and @LSUlakes - I dont remember if you guys are staying on property or not, but if you are on property and have any interest in toy story land (which I highly recommend checking out), do emh at DHS. We went during the week, and weekends might be different, but we got all of Toy Story Land done before the park opened to day guests. We showed up at 6 and were in TSL before 7 both days.



We are going to experience TSL on Friday afternoon. We have FP+ for RNR, TOT, and Slinky. Parks open to 12:30 PM and we are planning on getting into the park around 5-6 PM. Looks like crowds die down a good bit and a afternoon shower would also help us get the other two rides in TSL. With limited park days for this trip, I was more wanted to see the park at night more so than during the day. Our FP+ for Slinky is 9:10 PM. We are staying on property, at Pop. The final decision came down to nicer hotel room or purchasing Disney After Hours for Saturday. We voted for the 3 extra hours in MK. Thanks for the tip though! It's likely to be our game plan when we bring the kids in September.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> We are going to experience TSL on Friday afternoon. We have FP+ for RNR, TOT, and Slinky. Parks open to 12:30 PM and we are planning on getting into the park around 5-6 PM. Looks like crowds die down a good bit and a afternoon shower would also help us get the other two rides in TSL. With limited park days for this trip, I was more wanted to see the park at night more so than during the day. Our FP+ for Slinky is 9:10 PM. We are staying on property, at Pop. The final decision came down to nicer hotel room or purchasing Disney After Hours for Saturday. We voted for the 3 extra hours in MK. Thanks for the tip though! It's likely to be our game plan when we bring the kids in September.



Expect to wait a little bit for Aliens, but with FP+ for Slinky you should be able to get it all done. Toy Story Mania lines aren't bad, and you may even be able to get it as a 4th FP+ after you use your Slinky FP+.
My one regret from my trip is that we didn't get to see TSL at night. Too much rain. So if you only have time to do it once, night is probably a good call.
Good call on the After Hours - I'm hoping I can eventually get a chance to do that. I'm excited to hear what you think of it!


----------



## girliea

roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.



So sorry @roxymama. Sending hugs


----------



## Disney at Heart

@roxymama Sorry for your loss. Life changes when you lose the unconditional love of your mom. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

@roxymama, My heart goes out to you.  Please take solace and comfort in the assurance that you will see your mom again and that you will both know and recognize each other.  May you find peace and comfort in the ways she blessed your life now and the assurance that you will know her in the life to come.


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis5150 said:


> Could y'all pray or think good thoughts for me this morning? I am having a "come to Jesus" meeting with my assistant. I have let things slide too long because I hate confrontation so now it has to be dealt with.


Hope that everything worked out for you yesterday and that the DIS good vibes softened the impact.  No need to respond since this is between you and your assistant, but hoping it ended on a positive note!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you wear your running shoes for anything other than running while they are still in your rotation as running shoes or your only pair?



Nope, only for running. 



roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.



@roxymama I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## mrsg00fy

roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.


So sorry for your loss. Sending hugs.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> Expect to wait a little bit for Aliens, but with FP+ for Slinky you should be able to get it all done. Toy Story Mania lines aren't bad, and you may even be able to get it as a 4th FP+ after you use your Slinky FP+.
> My one regret from my trip is that we didn't get to see TSL at night. Too much rain. So if you only have time to do it once, night is probably a good call.
> Good call on the After Hours - I'm hoping I can eventually get a chance to do that. I'm excited to hear what you think of it!



Hoping for the best, but either way I imagine we will enjoy ourselves!

I know way better video and stuff will exist out there of both of the new Toy Story Land and Disney After Hours, but I usually upload a lot of stuff to snap chat for anyone who wants to look me up I can be found a falgoustjerry. IT's my plan to go live (Facebook) for our first ride on SDD on Friday 9:10 PM ish... Thats if wifi is working and I figure out how to properly work it. lol.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I have yet to need to throw out any running shirts.  

I use my running shoes exclusively for running when not at Disney World, but the last two years I had to put a pair of running shoes into park shoes service when the park shoes unexpectedly fell apart on me while in the parks.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> 2. It seems park hours are being released for the days after the marathon and I noticed that MK is closing at 8PM nearly every night, while other parks are open till 9. Why the early night for MK?


Park hours will fluctuate between now and then MK does tend to close early in January though.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Park hours will fluctuate between now and then MK does tend to close early in January though.



Yeah, I would follow historic calendars of 8:00 or 8:15 HEA with a 9pm park close for MK.


----------



## roxymama

Thank you everyone.  I'm glad I have this community.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you wear your running shoes for anything other than running while they are still in your rotation as running shoes or your only pair?



As a gal who has a New Balance sneaker addiction (mostly Disney’s fault!), and out of the dozen or so that I have, I do have one pair I use JUST for running. My Fresh Foam Boracay’s...love them. I have them added on my Runkeeper app so I know how many miles are put on them and how long they will last. All the other NB’s I have are for walks, daily use, and romping around the parks!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

roxymama said:


> Thank you everyone.  I'm glad I have this community.



Me too and hugs to you and your family!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you wear your running shoes for anything other than running while they are still in your rotation as running shoes or your only pair?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Yes and no... I only use my running shoes to run. I do not put them on until I am about to start running and then immediately take them off once completed. I do not keep them on to drive or to do things around the house. The only exception to this rule is for touring the parks. I take the older pair with me since they are on the way out, but still have a decent amount of support in them.



No, I am weird about my running shoes.  I protect them like I protect my kids. 



roxymama said:


> Hi all, I have a lot of thread to catch up on.  It's been a rough week.  I lost my mom last night and I'm thankful for everyone on the board who wished her well over the last few years.
> I will get back to journaling when I'm ready.  Everyone hug your people (and pets) today.  And go for a run because that's what my mom would have told me to do.



I am sorry for your loss!


----------



## Waiting2goback

@roxymama- she's still with you today, you just can't see her.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?

ATTQOTD: I am running! Going to register for the marathon without a POT since I dont have one and hope that after a run a half this fall I may be able to convince someone at the expo to move me up. It's highly unlikely, but worth a shot. No impulse decisions regarding registration though. Training will go into full effect when we get back from WDW. No more excuses, if yall dont see runs posted next week, yall have my permission to call me out!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I will be keeping my Perfect Dopey streak going and be headed down for Marathon Weekend for the 8th consecutive year. I'm an addict for that Weekend and those races. Excited that the races are a little later in January, that I will be staying on-site for the first time in 3 years, and that we will be staying a few extra days to enjoy the parks post-races rather than running ourselves ragged before and during them.

Already have flights and room booked for my trip (ADR window opens tomorrow, but I don't know if I'll jump in right away because I don't have a lot of musts).


----------



## Princess KP

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> I will be keeping my Perfect Dopey streak going and be headed down for Marathon Weekend for the 8th consecutive year. I'm an addict for that Weekend and those races. Excited that the races are a little later in January, that I will be staying on-site for the first time in 3 years, and that we will be staying a few extra days to enjoy the parks post-races rather than running ourselves ragged before and during them.
> 
> Already have flights and room booked for my trip (ADR window opens tomorrow, but I don't know if I'll jump in right away because I don't have a lot of musts).


Don't forget to add in The Panda Extravaganza on the Monday at EPCOT!


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD:  Sadly not registering for marathon weekend this year.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I'm doing the "Intentional Grumpy" ... 5k, 10k, full. No impulse decisions (surprising for me since my rD career started with an impulse decision because I was having a bad week), since I'm already signed up (through a travel agent) for all the races I can do (I know I've been through this in several places, but for those who don't know and may be curious, I dont do Saturday races since that's my Sabbath).
I have a half from March that I'm using as POT (should give me a corresponding marathon time of 5:10-5:15ish), but I'm signed up for a 10-miler in Sept, so if I think my result from that will give me a better corral placement, I'll update my POT. The sheer number of races I'm running this year is working in my favor here.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am not supposed to be doing any more Disney trips or races after this year until I have a kid (that was my agreement with hubby to justify an AP, 6 trips and 3 races this year, LOL), but never say never! If I end up doing it, it would most likely be the half.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: I am not supposed to be doing any more Disney trips or races after this year until I have a kid (that was my agreement with hubby to justify an AP, 6 trips and 3 races this year, LOL), but never say never! If I end up doing it, it would most likely be the half.


You have a fuzzy child that should count


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Signing up for the marathon only! Will be my first, will not be spontaneous and sign up for anything else. 

Running Peachtree last week was supposed to be my jumpstart into training since I took June off, but I got sick while I was on the way to Atlanta on the 1st and still haven’t kicked it. Went to the doctor when we got home Monday and got a z-pac and cough syrup with codeine, so hopefully I can get back out there soon.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: 

My husband is doing Goofy.  I may or may not do the 10K depending on how much my fence/land grading costs me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Marathon 2019 here I come!!


----------



## KSellers88

Dis_Yoda said:


> You have a fuzzy child that should count



LOL! OMG, that is a great point! I will try that...Marathon Weekend here I come!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?



No marathon weekend for me in 2019.  The friend I ran the full with in 2011 will want to do Goofy one day and when they do I'll run the 10K and half but after W&D my next planned Florida race is the Space Coast full.  Likely in 2019 or 2020.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?


Either Dopey or Goofy I’m not sure. It will be an impulse decision.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Don't forget to add in The Panda Extravaganza on the Monday at EPCOT!


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?



I am running the half (only the half), and it was a semi-impulse decision pushed on me a few weeks ago.  

I have been musing about a half for a few months.  DH was tired of hearing me talk, and when 2019 rooms went live on-line he booked Pop for the whole weekend and told me to figure it out.  My thoughts were that I want to see if I can do a half, and running for me began by signing up for a Disney 10K, so for illogical reasons I wanted a first half to be Disney.  I would prefer it to be the land, but think it silly to hold out for those to come back.  W&D does not work this year due to work and already scheduled family trips.  I figure I really only want to do the half to finish, and at this point I could submit a POT that would put me slightly ahead of the 2:45 mark, and even if I run half and walk the other half I should not get swept.  So now I just need to figure out several other details.  (1)  Currently my plan is to fly down on Friday, Expo, Run saturday, return sunday.  I need to feel less guilty for taking a vacation day for myself when I would generally hoard it for family vacation.  (2) DH needs to decide if he is going or not.  If he goes, perhaps we will fly down after work on Thursday.  Resist the urge to think adding a Friday morning race is a good idea.  (3) I have started compiling a list of places I want to eat that I would prefer not to take my kids to.  I drag them all over the place (they loved Yachtsman) , so the list is short, and I am not sure Monsieur Paul or Le Cellier are places I want to go the day before a race.  This is why Wine & Dine would be so amazing, I could just snack all day long! (4) Oh, the running.  again, with the target of 'just finish' I am not panicked.  But I have been thinking more about a proper training plan, and wondering how soon to start- (should the answer be found in the words of The Smiths, _How Soon Is Now?_)


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


>



Cheer up, the poll's not closed yet, it might end up being a different face painting...


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Cheer up, the poll's not closed yet, it might end up being a different face painting...


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?



Not this year, sadly.  We did Dopey in January, and we want to do Star Wars weekend in 2019.  That will be a 16 month gap between Run Disney races!


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> Cheer up, the poll's not closed yet, it might end up being a different face painting...



#TeamPanda


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: with my work schedule I will probably never get to participate in Marathon Weekend. At least I get to do W&D weekend.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?



After Dopey this past January, I decided to take some time off from Marathon Weekend.  That lasted all of about a month, before marathon FOMO set in.  Right now, I'm vacillating back and forth between Goofy and "just" the marathon.  Goofy will probably win out, because even though the half course is my least favorite of the weekend, why go for just one race? 

I also may have company, too!  DD20 has started training for a marathon and wants to run the Disney Marathon.  It's still up in the air if she stays with me to save some $$$ or if she and her boyfriend make a vacation trip out of it, but it would be a lot of fun having her out there for her first marathon.  Now to get her a proof of time...

ETA:  More importantly, by not running Dopey I can fly in a little later in the week and extend my trip to allow for DATW and its associated Panda-monium!


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: 26.2


----------



## JBinORL

Definitely doing the half. We are unsure about the 10k at this point. It'll be a gametime decision on Tuesday I think


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
I'm running the self-named and non-sanctioned Tweedle Dumb challenge again in 2019, 10K and half marathon.  It will be my second 10K and lucky 13th half marathon.  I'll be sleeping during the 5K and out there cheering you on from the BC during the full!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you wear your running shoes for anything other than running while they are still in your rotation as running shoes or your only pair?



I wear them around for a few days to break them in a little. Once they are in rotation, though, they are just for running. The more slick looking ones can have a life after retirement!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?



Maybe a 1% chance? I'm going on a training and diet tear between now and W&D. If all that goes too well, I might try the marathon.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: Signing up for the 5k and either the marathon or Goofy.  That latter decision will be based on whether my wife wants my along for the ride during her half or not


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> ETA: More importantly, by not running Dopey I can fly in a little later in the week and extend my trip to allow for DATW and its associated *Panda-monium*!



This is just perfect!


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

12 - @KevM  - Midsummer Night 5k (NG / N/A)
14 - KevM - Blobfest 5k (NG / N/A)
14 - @disneydaydreamer33  - American Fork Steel Days 10k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to yall this weekend! Hope yall have a great race and we look forward to hearing how the race went. 
If anyone would like to add a race to the list just let me know!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?


No rD races for me until the Star Wars race next spring, and then likely a few more years before the next. Even for that one we will not be visiting WDW - just running the race. My youngest son wants to run it before he goes into the Navy, so we are making it happen.

We are doing a number of other things now that my boys have graduated for the next few years. WDW is probably out of the picture until the the 50th anniversary in 2021.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Not in the cards for the next couple of years for me.


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?


Goofy! DH is going to let the perfectly Dopey go, but he's been perfectly Goofy for such a long time. I'm not perfect at anything, but I'll be along for the ride, or "run."



DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD:  Sadly not registering for marathon weekend this year.


Is there a "Booooo" button? It seems we'll miss a few fine folks next year.


----------



## opusone

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD:  Sadly not registering for marathon weekend this year.



The end of an era.  So now, what can we do for fun to replace the @DopeyBadger prediction contest this year???


----------



## Dis_Yoda

opusone said:


> The end of an era.  So now, what can we do for fun to replace the @DopeyBadger prediction contest this year???



Panda Watch 2019.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Disney at Heart said:


> Is there a "Booooo" button? It seems we'll miss a few fine folks next year.



  I'll be with you in spirit and will definitely be checking in.  Plenty of runners who I'll be coaching through the weekend from afar.



opusone said:


> The end of an era.  So now, what can we do for fun to replace the @DopeyBadger prediction contest this year???



I was going to do a series of prediction contests on my Spring season, but then the injury put an end to that one.  I'm sure we can come up with something.  We'll have to see how Chicago goes, and then I'll know the direction I'm heading in next.  But the multi-race aspect always made that prediction contest unique and interesting.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Panda Watch 2019.



  Not sure I'll be able to endorse or provide a prediction contest game based around that idea.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?


ATTQOTD: I am planning to register for Goofy.  My main objective is to just do the full - which will be my first full ever - but my wife and 2 college age daughters are doing the half and I want to join them for that fun. While I am sorta interested in doing the 10K, I really have no desire to do the 5K nor do I want to spend my vacation getting up at 3AM four days in a row.  However, I purposely booked our stay coming in on Wednesday, so, I did leave the possibility of doing Dopey on the table, but the plan as of now is to register for Goofy.


----------



## SarahDisney

So ... if anyone wants guaranteed entry to run the 2019 NYC Marathon with me and doesn't want to come to NY to do the same guaranteed entry program I'm doing ... they just announced a virtual marathon that you can run to get guaranteed entry. Limited space available:
https://www.nyrr.org/races-and-events/2018/tcs-new-york-city-marathon-virtual-262m-and-5k-nov-1-4

Cost is $120 for non-NYRR members (which, btw, is less than I'm paying for my guaranteed entry as a NYRR member because I'm running 9 races, some of which aren't cheap). 6:30 time limit (verified through Strava). You get a hat and a medal.
If you want to run NYC with me and you're willing to run a virtual marathon in early November, this seems like a decent option.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: 
Late Nights &
Early Mornings &
Meet Ups &
Hurricane Hanna's &
Beach Club Parties &
Keels 10k Booze Stop &
McDonalds &
DATW &
Panda Face

I'LL BE THERE FOR ALL OF THAT AND MORE. Dopey here I come!



BuckeyeBama said:


> My youngest son wants to run it before he goes into the Navy


GO NAVY! 



SarahDisney said:


> So ... if anyone wants guaranteed entry to run the 2019 NYC Marathon with me and doesn't want to come to NY to do the same guaranteed entry program I'm doing ... they just announced a virtual marathon that you can run to get guaranteed entry. Limited space available:
> https://www.nyrr.org/races-and-events/2018/tcs-new-york-city-marathon-virtual-262m-and-5k-nov-1-4
> 
> Cost is $120 for non-NYRR members (which, btw, is less than I'm paying for my guaranteed entry as a NYRR member because I'm running 9 races, some of which aren't cheap). 6:30 time limit (verified through Strava). You get a hat and a medal.
> If you want to run NYC with me and you're willing to run a virtual marathon in early November, this seems like a decent option.


Oh man. But that means I am committing to another Marathon before even running my first Marathon but I gotta stick with my Marathon buddy!


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Oh man. But that means I am committing to another Marathon before even running my first Marathon but I gotta stick with my Marathon buddy!



Virtual marathon before your first actual marathon may be a bit much ... we may have to find you another way to run NYC. But I fully expect you to be there with me for marathon #2! We may both be getting ourselves in way over our heads with these plans since we haven't even started training for our first marathons yet.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: Registering for Dopey again! I love this weekend.  Not an impulse decision.


----------



## Keels

Goofy for me. #NoRegerts


----------



## BuckeyeBama

SarahDisney said:


> So ... if anyone wants guaranteed entry to run the 2019 NYC Marathon with me and doesn't want to come to NY to do the same guaranteed entry program I'm doing ... they just announced a virtual marathon that you can run to get guaranteed entry. Limited space available:
> https://www.nyrr.org/races-and-events/2018/tcs-new-york-city-marathon-virtual-262m-and-5k-nov-1-4
> 
> Cost is $120 for non-NYRR members (which, btw, is less than I'm paying for my guaranteed entry as a NYRR member because I'm running 9 races, some of which aren't cheap). 6:30 time limit (verified through Strava). You get a hat and a medal.
> If you want to run NYC with me and you're willing to run a virtual marathon in early November, this seems like a decent option.


Thanks - I just registered for the virtual. I was going to try for the 2019 NYC Marathon, and this locks me in for that race.


----------



## tigger536

SarahDisney said:


> So ... if anyone wants guaranteed entry to run the 2019 NYC Marathon with me and doesn't want to come to NY to do the same guaranteed entry program I'm doing ... they just announced a virtual marathon that you can run to get guaranteed entry. Limited space available:
> https://www.nyrr.org/races-and-events/2018/tcs-new-york-city-marathon-virtual-262m-and-5k-nov-1-4
> 
> Cost is $120 for non-NYRR members (which, btw, is less than I'm paying for my guaranteed entry as a NYRR member because I'm running 9 races, some of which aren't cheap). 6:30 time limit (verified through Strava). You get a hat and a medal.
> If you want to run NYC with me and you're willing to run a virtual marathon in early November, this seems like a decent option.



I'm already running a full in November! This will be easy to verify.  I will check this out!

Edited - ah only the weekend of the actual race only.  Which is also wine and dine.  Whomp.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: Signing up to run the marathon with my wife.  We both signed up last year, but on Tuesday of marathon week she woke up with an ankle sprain or something similar.  So she didn't toe the line with me.  This will be her redemption.


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD: 10k and Marathon.  Not an impulse decision - DH made me pick in February so he didn’t have to listen to me agonizing between 10k/full and Dopey.  Will be walking both so fully expect to be in the last corral unless my next half gives me a wonderful POT to submit.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: Dopey.

And the Castaway Cay Challenge.

And I have to get my mom registered for the 5k, my dad for the 10k, and my two sisters for the half.

And possibly my husband for the 5k so he can do the Castaway Cay 5k with me and I don't have to do it twice that morning.

I suppose I should check the marathon thread to see if there's any more info about registration stuff, since my mom has volunteered to help me try to get everyone registered and if I can get her to do herself and my dad that makes my life easier. Of course the new change means that I have no idea how this is going to work which means trying to walk her through something new that involves the Disney website. And Disney is one of the few places I will actually use a phone to talk to a customer service rep because their website can be so awful. (I hate phone calls.)

I got to run again today and I'm glad to see that my aerobic conditioning appears to have held up pretty well between the recumbent bike and the pool running. The 5k felt far too short, and I did two short surges (because there were people and it was a bunchy group, honest!) at around an 8 min/mile and one last lap at tempo (9:30ish) and otherwise tried to keep the pace easy (10:30ish...) and not skip my walk breaks. I'M TRYING TO BE GOOD.

Sending thoughts and hugs your way, @roxymama.


----------



## TheHamm

LdyStormy76 said:


> ATTQOTD: 10k and Marathon.  Not an impulse decision - DH made me pick in February so he didn’t have to listen to me agonizing between 10k/full and Dopey.  Will be walking both so fully expect to be in the last corral unless my next half gives me a wonderful POT to submit.


It makes me feel a bit better that others' others are not interested in hearing the run?don't run?/what to run debate.


----------



## jennamfeo

TheHamm said:


> It makes me feel a bit better that others' others are not interested in hearing the run?don't run?/what to run debate.


My husband has had to listen to my woes of: registration getting cancelled (edit, I mean postponed, but he has had to listen to me STILL cry about West Coast runDisney), the pricing, and the training, ohhhhh the training. Like just because I picked my race doesn't mean I am done talking about the situation. Sorry honey. Hahaha.


----------



## rteetz

So NYC is doing a virtual marathon for $120 that if you finish under 6 HR 30 MIN you can get entry into the 2019 NYC marathon...

I am tempted but need a second and third job to afford everything.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> So NYC is doing a virtual marathon for $120 that if you finish under 6 HR 30 MIN you can get entry into the 2019 NYC marathon...
> 
> I am tempted but need a second and third job to afford everything.


Still cheap compared to rD races.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> Still cheap compared to rD races.


Yes but I would need flights and hotel in New York which would probably cost me more than rD overall. I'll save NYC/Boston or any other big time races until I have a full time job.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> So NYC is doing a virtual marathon for $120 that if you finish under 6 HR 30 MIN you can get entry into the 2019 NYC marathon...
> 
> I am tempted but need a second and third job to afford everything.



A) I already posted that
B) Still cheaper than my guaranteed entry (although for me getting there is cheaper...)
C) Do it!!!!!!!


----------



## TheHamm

jennamfeo said:


> Like just because I picked my race doesn't mean I am done talking about the situation. Sorry honey. Hahaha.


In addition to being told I had a room booked, to pick my race and to just stop talking about it already, I was gifted with a 'muscle up buttercup' tee. He thinks the topic is now closed, I believe the topic has simply been diverted and broadened.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> A) I already posted that
> B) Still cheaper than my guaranteed entry (although for me getting there is cheaper...)
> C) Do it!!!!!!!


I am going to consider it and see how much money I have after paying off marathon weekend. I just hope it don't sell out before I can make that decision.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> Yes but I would need flights and hotel in New York which would probably cost me more than rD overall. I'll save NYC/Boston or any other big time races until I have a full time job.


Totally get that. Expensive trips, to be sure.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> I am going to consider it and see how much money I have after paying off marathon weekend. I just hope it don't sell out before I can make that decision.


They did not say how many entries they would allow, but so far there are 205 people registered for the virtual. There were about 40 when I registered earlier today.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> So NYC is doing a virtual marathon for $120 that if you finish under 6 HR 30 MIN you can get entry into the 2019 NYC marathon...
> 
> I am tempted but need a second and third job to afford everything.


Has to be done Nov. 1 - 4. Maybe you can just keep running after the W&D HM?


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  at least the half this year with my friend.  Have a little mermaid room booked.  Not leaving until Monday in case I impulse goofy it.  But right now I may be content with the half.  Holidays this year may be hard/weird.  Something nice to look towards.  
Ps I'm going to the San Diego zoo end of July.  I'm looking forward to seeing real pandas.  If there is tasteful face paint maybe I'll....yeah never mind.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I am going to consider it and see how much money I have after paying off marathon weekend. I just hope it don't sell out before I can make that decision.



I'll keep you posted on the status. They usually tell you when something is close to selling out.
Also ... I just checked flights for this year's marathon. MKE to LGA (on Delta) or MKE to Newark (on United) for about $215. Southwest to LGA is closer to $300, but that includes checked bags.
Hotels, on the other hand ... if you don't mind a commute to the start line, you may be better off staying in Jersey City (although Jersey City isn't cheap either these days).


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Has to be done Nov. 1 - 4. Maybe you can just keep running after the W&D HM?


Yeah that would be another issue this year. I could do loops around Pop on the first...


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I'll keep you posted on the status. They usually tell you when something is close to selling out.
> Also ... I just checked flights for this year's marathon. MKE to LGA (on Delta) or MKE to Newark (on United) for about $215. Southwest to LGA is closer to $300, but that includes checked bags.
> Hotels, on the other hand ... if you don't mind a commute to the start line, you may be better off staying in Jersey City (although Jersey City isn't cheap either these days).


Is that roundtrip or one way? I can do MKE to MCO roundtrip for about $250. 

I think hotels would be the biggest issue for me.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Is that roundtrip or one way? I can do MKE to MCO roundtrip for about $250.
> 
> I think hotels would be the biggest issue for me.



Round trip. And the Southwest prices are on flights that have been available for booking for a little bit - they might have been cheaper when they were first released.
And get yourself some sort of hotel branded credit card that gives you a free night. That saves you some money because you're paying for fewer nights.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Round trip. And the Southwest prices are on flights that have been available for booking for a little bit - they might have been cheaper when they were first released.
> And get yourself some sort of hotel branded credit card that gives you a free night. That saves you some money because you're paying for fewer nights.


Ok looks like I need to keep researching.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> Is that roundtrip or one way? I can do MKE to MCO roundtrip for about $250.
> 
> I think hotels would be the biggest issue for me.


Your best bet for hotels that weekend are on the Jersey side, as @SarahDisney suggested, as long as you can handle the trip back after a marathon. I plan on staying in midtown, but I would consider Brooklyn if I was on a budget - something close to a subway stop to avoid a ton of walking.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> So NYC is doing a virtual marathon for $120 that if you finish under 6 HR 30 MIN you can get entry into the 2019 NYC marathon...
> 
> I am tempted but need a second and third job to afford everything.





SarahDisney said:


> A) I already posted that
> B) Still cheaper than my guaranteed entry (although for me getting there is cheaper...)
> C) Do it!!!!!!!



I am sorely tempted to do it.  My biggest concern is that you have to complete the virtual marathon on a specific weekend.  For me, that weekend falls one month after Chicago and two weeks after a 200 mile relay I'm planning and five weeks before my first ultramarathon.  I'm already a little worried about the running load I've got planned for this fall and winter.  So I love the concept and the possibility, but I'm not sure I can make the timing work.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> I am sorely tempted to do it.  My biggest concern is that you have to complete the virtual marathon on a specific weekend.  For me, that weekend falls one month after Chicago and two weeks after a 200 mile relay I'm planning and five weeks before my first ultramarathon.  I'm already a little worried about the running load I've got planned for this fall and winter.  So I love the concept and the possibility, but I'm not sure I can make the timing work.


Yeah timing isn’t great. I’ll be at wine and dine that weekend. I’d rather not run 26.2 before or after also running a three day event.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD: *I’m contemplating whether to sign up for Marathon weekend or not. I’m hoping to do another race weekend next year, but am more drawn to do Princess since it’s the only WDW weekend I haven’t done and I’d like to try them all. My Dad is hoping to get into the Marathon weekend 10K though so that’s why I’m not sure what to do.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> Yeah timing isn’t great. I’ll be at wine and dine that weekend. I’d rather not run 26.2 before or after also running a three day event.


Dopey?


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> Dopey?


I know but I would have to run 26.2 at a resort. I can’t just stop and start using the half marathon I’m guessing. I wouldn’t want to run 13.1 and 26.2 on the same day either.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I know but I would have to run 26.2 at a resort. I can’t just stop and start using the half marathon I’m guessing. I wouldn’t want to run 13.1 and 26.2 on the same day either.



Hmm ... Can you just finish in the Epcot parking lot (or wherever W&D ends)? Or maybe run back and forth next to the corrals while you're waiting to start? 
You definitely can't stop and start - they count time elapsed as your official time, even if your recording device is paused.


----------



## cavepig

I'm planning to register for Goofy. I've never done just Goofy so it will be different than my other Jan. trips.

I half thought to do that New York virtual, it tried to pull me, but then I just can't do it now to lock in for something in Nov. 2019.  It's very tempting though.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> I know but I would have to run 26.2 at a resort. I can’t just stop and start using the half marathon I’m guessing. I wouldn’t want to run 13.1 and 26.2 on the same day either.


Run the HM and just keep going...grab your medals, give them to me and you just keep running to Contemporary? I'll meet you at CG for our brunch.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Hmm ... Can you just finish in the Epcot parking lot (or wherever W&D ends)? Or maybe run back and forth next to the corrals while you're waiting to start?
> You definitely can't stop and start - they count time elapsed as your official time, even if your recording device is paused.


That’s the problem there isn’t really a place to run after the finish.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Run the HM and just keep going...grab your medals, give them to me and you just keep running to Contemporary? I'll meet you at CG for our brunch.


Lol you want me to be not showered for brunch?! Is it even legal to run on those roads?


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Lol you want me to be not showered for brunch?! Is it even legal to run on those roads?


There's a shower in the Contemporary gym. 
HM ends in EPCOT parking lot? Go into EPCOT and run around World Showcase? I'll set up a water station for you in Mexico.


----------



## LdyStormy76

TheHamm said:


> In addition to being told I had a room booked, to pick my race and to just stop talking about it already, I was gifted with a 'muscle up buttercup' tee. He thinks the topic is now closed, I believe the topic has simply been diverted and broadened.



If I did not know DH’s entire extended family I would wonder if your DH is related to mine as that is one of his sayings, and he has a similar logic.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> There's a shower in the Contemporary gym.
> HM ends in EPCOT parking lot? Go into EPCOT and run around World Showcase? I'll set up a water station for you in Mexico.


Now you’re thinking!


----------



## TheHamm

Princess KP said:


> There's a shower in the Contemporary gym.
> HM ends in EPCOT parking lot? Go into EPCOT and run around World Showcase? I'll set up a water station for you in Mexico.


Margarita station- he may be underage, but he will need the salt.


----------



## LdyStormy76

roxymama said:


> Attqotd:  at least the half this year with my friend.  Have a little mermaid room booked.  Not leaving until Monday in case I impulse goofy it.  But right now I may be content with the half.  Holidays this year may be hard/weird.  Something nice to look towards.



Yes, they will be both hard and weird. Having something to look forward to and focus on during those weeks will be a sanity saver. Lost my dad 7 years ago yesterday...that first year was rough and I still have what I call “emotional toe stubs” when something triggers a special memory.  You will get through the year of firsts and running will help.


----------



## Chaitali

I'm planning to sign up for the full at marathon weekend and hopefully it will be my redemption race after getting swept around mile 20 last year!

Yesterday's questions about the shoes... I was good when I started running to just use my running shoes for running and nothing else.  But I've gotten lazy recently and I've been using them for the gym and for walking around too.  I just got another pair of shoes for cross training, body pump classes, etc.  So hopefully that will help with keeping my running shoes solely dedicated to running.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Saving, training and thread watching for Dopey 2020.

Edit: 545 days to go


----------



## LSUlakes

Princess KP said:


> There's a shower in the Contemporary gym.
> HM ends in EPCOT parking lot? Go into EPCOT and run around World Showcase? I'll set up a water station for you in Mexico.



Lets say he runs the half in 2 hours. He has another 4.5 to finish the virtual race. Before the half run a mile or two warm up, plus the walk the corrals. The half itself which we all know will be 13.5 miles. At this point you are already at ~16.5 miles in about 2:45:00. You need 10 miles in 3 hours and room to spare. Keeping your watch running, just go back to EPCOT and start making loops. At mile 17 when you get to the WSC, and each loop is 2.78 miles per google. Run the segments that runners are running and walk the unofficial parts. By my calculations you should run the first 3 loops counter clockwise, then make a u-turn (Who doesnt love those!) and by the time you get to Mexico you should be at 26.2 to "hydrate". There, the plan is set!


MAJOR EDIT!!!! So the walking all of EPCOT is 2.78 miles, while the world showcase is 1.2 miles! I may need @Keels to assist with the math now lol. 


Its now 7.67 loops... just run them all CCW and hopefully end 26.2 in front of Mexico... IF not just run back and forth until you hit 26.2. lol


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> by the time you get to Mexico you should be at 26.2 to "hydrate"


Panda doesn't need the quotes unless he has someone with him who can help him "hydrate". Otherwise, he will have a water.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Fingers crossed I am registering for Goofy! Husband and I have gone back and forth about if we can make it work and as of right now....it’s a go!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

ATTQOTD:

Ugh. I don’t even know. Lol. Might be mostly impulse. I wanted to do my BEST to stick with 10K’s this year.  I think my issue is I am what the world would call a “completist”.  As in it’s hard for me to just do one race because I want to do every race the whole weekend long. Which means I would have to tackle Dopey, the fairytale challenge and then eventually the Lumiere Challenge.  Like I can’t deal with just having one medal I want all of them. Lol.  But since it’s going to be a bit lofty for this year, I think I’m just gonna do the 10K for the Walt Disney World marathon weekend. I’m still undecided about the Princess half Marathon weekend and wine and dine . Likely the 5K wine & dine weekend because it’s typically a holiday themed one. 

Thankfully, the Universe took it easy on me and didn’t make me a Marvel or a Star Wars fan. Lol.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Currently having very serious second thoughts about marathon weekend.  And I'm either in for Dopey or canceling everything and heading down in December instead.  

I just feel burned out with running right now and given what the marathon asks, I don't know if I truly want to do that.


----------



## SarahDisney

Sleepless Knight said:


> ATTQOTD:  Currently having very serious second thoughts about marathon weekend.  And I'm either in for Dopey or canceling everything and heading down in December instead.
> 
> I just feel burned out with running right now and given what the marathon asks, I don't know if I truly want to do that.



I feel you. I'm just barely starting to come out of a running burnout.
Most likely, this too shall pass. For me, it helped me to focus on other exercise, and while I was still running, I wasn't really focused on it much, I saw it as a supplement to other activity.
If you decide not to register, then come January you might regret it. Decide if you're okay with that. You might be okay with missing out because you weren't sure if this was right for you right now. Or you might realize that you'd rather be registered and not have to worry about whether you're going to regret it. Only you can decide what's best for you.


----------



## kleph

After a pathetic total of 74 miles for all of 2017, my New Year's Resolution was to run 500 miles this year. I hit that target with my run today. 

So the next goal is another marathon which I have started training for. And then the WDW marathon in January. But that's getting into NEXT year's resolutions.


----------



## apdebord

SarahDisney said:


> So ... if anyone wants guaranteed entry to run the 2019 NYC Marathon with me and doesn't want to come to NY to do the same guaranteed entry program I'm doing ... they just announced a virtual marathon that you can run to get guaranteed entry. Limited space available:
> https://www.nyrr.org/races-and-events/2018/tcs-new-york-city-marathon-virtual-262m-and-5k-nov-1-4
> 
> Cost is $120 for non-NYRR members (which, btw, is less than I'm paying for my guaranteed entry as a NYRR member because I'm running 9 races, some of which aren't cheap). 6:30 time limit (verified through Strava). You get a hat and a medal.
> If you want to run NYC with me and you're willing to run a virtual marathon in early November, this seems like a decent option.




Thanks for posting this, DH just signed up for it! I’ll be there cheering for you guys (or at brunch)


----------



## JulieODC

Guys! I think I have finally turned a corner with my Lyme symptoms. I don’t want to jinx it - but I’ve had 4 straight days of feeling “normal” (other than some lingering fatigue). I’ve run a few days as well. It just feels like I’m better. This was a long 3 month ordeal.

Which leads to QOTD - a few weeks ago, after some serious FOMO, I decided I wanted to do a 10k and use it as an excuse to do a family long weekend trip. I am tempted by the half - but hesitate to register until I know I’m feeling up for training. So 10k for sure - and a possible (15% chance of 10k + 13.1).


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Running news: I started my replay of last year's @DopeyBadger marathon plan this week. No plan to run a marathon, I felt lost not being on a plan.

Non-running news: Drum roll, please. I heard from my boss today: I've been accepted into the voluntary separation plan, so as of August 1st, I AM RETIRED!

I feel like I just hit mile 26 of a marathon: I finally know I'll make it to the finish, extreme relief and joy, and a little sadness.


----------



## opusone

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Non-running news: Drum roll, please. I heard from my boss today: I've been accepted into the voluntary separation plan, so as of August 1st, I AM RETIRED!



Congrats!!


----------



## KevM

@LSUlakes have another one for you to put me down for.  Just signed up for my first Marathon.

11/18/18 AACR Philadelphia Marathon my current goal is to break 5 hours.  When it gets closer, I’ll see if I have a more definitive goal.


----------



## rteetz

New York virtual is sold out. They sold 500.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> New York virtual is sold out. They sold 500.



Guess that makes my decision for me. Probably for the best.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> New York virtual is sold out. They sold 500.




You can still enter the lottery and/or run for charity.


----------



## FFigawi

ATTQOTD: I'm signing up for DATW


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Unless I win the lottery, no marathon weekend for me.  Still holding out hope for Star Wars weekend though...


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
Dopey for me. My husband is doing the 5K and half marathon. 
It will be a Dopey redo for me due to the half being cancelled in 2017. 
I look forward to completing the entire Dopey this time.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD: Dopey for me! First timer -- I've run the full, did Goofy this year, and need to take that next leap. It really bugs the crap out of me that I've got flight reservations, hotel reservation and will have a few ADRs booked PRIOR to booking the actual race -- and am in week two of my Dopey training plan already. Just get us registered already!


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?


I will be registering for the "Best Pals" challenge. I'm a big Pluto fan, so I couldn't pass up a Pluto themed race/medal. The marathon will be my first! No impulse decision here, I decided shortly after the Disneyland races were officially cancelled last year. Although...Dopey is very tempting! If the marathon goes well...maybe I'll do Dopey in 2020.


----------



## LSUlakes

Question for the group. We are flying to WDW tomorrow and want to bring our external batteries for when we are touring the parks. As I was checking in for the flight they had a note saying no lithium batteries allowed on flights. I rarely fly so I dont know if the includes these external batteries. I mean doesnt every single piece of technology use lithium batteries like cell phones, ipads, laptops, ect? We are flying Southwest if that helps any.


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> Question for the group. We are flying to WDW tomorrow and want to bring our external batteries for when we are touring the parks. As I was checking in for the flight they had a note saying no lithium batteries allowed on flights. I rarely fly so I dont know if the includes these external batteries. I mean doesnt every single piece of technology use lithium batteries like cell phones, ipads, laptops, ect? We are flying Southwest if that helps any.


You should be fine flying with them.
ETA: we’ve always had them in our carry-on, never had an issue.


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> Question for the group. We are flying to WDW tomorrow and want to bring our external batteries for when we are touring the parks. As I was checking in for the flight they had a note saying no lithium batteries allowed on flights. I rarely fly so I dont know if the includes these external batteries. I mean doesnt every single piece of technology use lithium batteries like cell phones, ipads, laptops, ect? We are flying Southwest if that helps any.


https://www.faa.gov/about/initiatives/hazmat_safety/more_info/?hazmat=7

"Spare (uninstalled) lithium ion and lithium metal batteries must be carried in carry-on baggage only. When a carry-on bag is checked at the gate or at planeside, all spare lithium batteries must be removed from the bag and kept with the passenger in the aircraft cabin. The battery terminals must be protected from short circuit.

This covers spare lithium metal and spare rechargeable lithium ion batteries for personal electronics such as cameras, cell phones, laptop computers, tablets, watches, calculators, etc. This also includes external battery chargers (portable rechargers) containing a lithium ion battery."

Edit: I'm not sure what they mean by not allowed on the flight... maybe they mean not allowed in your checked luggage.


----------



## opusone

Just take any extra batteries in your carry-on bags.  They can’t be in checked luggage.


----------



## LSUlakes

Thanks @Capang and @Miranda !!!!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am running! Going to register for the marathon without a POT since I dont have one and hope that after a run a half this fall I may be able to convince someone at the expo to move me up. It's highly unlikely, but worth a shot. No impulse decisions regarding registration though. Training will go into full effect when we get back from WDW. No more excuses, if yall dont see runs posted next week, yall have my permission to call me out!



No run Disney races for me for the next few years.  They all fall on my weekends I have the kids.



apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: Signing up for the marathon only! Will be my first, will not be spontaneous and sign up for anything else.
> 
> Running Peachtree last week was supposed to be my jumpstart into training since I took June off, but I got sick while I was on the way to Atlanta on the 1st and still haven’t kicked it. Went to the doctor when we got home Monday and got a z-pac and cough syrup with codeine, so hopefully I can get back out there soon.



Disney is a great first marathon.  You will have a blast.  



hauntedcity said:


> Not this year, sadly.  We did Dopey in January, and we want to do Star Wars weekend in 2019.  That will be a 16 month gap between Run Disney races!



Wouldn't Star Wars in 2020 make more sense when everything is open?


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## lahobbs4

ATTQOTD: Dopey for me and my husband! We aren't exactly sure what we've gotten ourselves into, but I've been thinking about it for years and I am NOT getting any younger. Now or never!
(he's done Goofy, I've done the full)

It's our annual no-kids trip.


----------



## flav

DD has been waiting for that race registration to open. Unicorns and rainbows have always been her thing. So, @LSUlakes , when you come back from WDW (enjoy!), please add the following:
August 25 - flav - Montreal Color Run 5k (NG / NA)


----------



## LSUlakes

flav said:


> DD has been waiting for that race registration to open. Unicorns and rainbows have always been her thing. So, @LSUlakes , when you come back from WDW (enjoy!), please add the following:
> August 25 - flav - Montreal Color Run 5k (NG / NA)



Flight isnt until 9:30 PM tonight  Wishing I was there already though. I've added your race and good luck!


----------



## Bree

ATYQOTD:  I signed up for Dopey via a travel agent!  Even though I'm 45 minutes or so from WDW I'm staying on site, but having wife/mom guilt about that.  I'm thinking after the first two morning wake up calls for the races that guilt will be gone.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Since today is my Friday and I looking at our schedule for tomorrow morning, EPCOT rope drop and making FP+ for September, I am going to go ahead and ask a non running selfish question. What is a last minute thing to do if you were taking a short trip without the kids?

ATTQOTD: Just to help with any suggestions I'll post our proposed game plan here, which I may have mentioned before... 

7/13 - Rope Drop EPCOT, Lunch @ Teppan Edo, spend some time at the Boardwalk and 5:00PM Hollywood Studios till 12:30AM
7/14 - 9AM Animal Kingdom (Missing EMH (8-9), Flame Tree Lunch, Yak and Yeti QS, 8:00 PM Magic Kingdom for COP, FEA, and Disney After Hours from 10:00 - 1:00AM
7/15 - Rope Drop Magic Kingdom, Gastons. Leaving the park around 2 ish for flight home.


----------



## LSUlakes

Bree said:


> ATYQOTD:  I signed up for Dopey via a travel agent!  Even though I'm 45 minutes or so from WDW I'm staying on site, but having wife/mom guilt about that.  I'm thinking after the first two morning wake up calls for the races that guilt will be gone.



DW is experiencing this currently... More so worried about leaving the kids. After all it will be the first time we leave both of them for a weekend so I get it. I don't have the same feeling, I will miss them and it will make me look forward to the next trip with them. Does this make me a bad person?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: Tequila at La Cava


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> DW is experiencing this currently... More so worried about leaving the kids. After all it will be the first time we leave both of them for a weekend so I get it. I don't have the same feeling, I will miss them and it will make me look forward to the next trip with them. Does this make me a bad person?



It's the burden of school, homework, soccer, karate & music lessons I'm dumping on DH while I go have fun.

ATTQOTD:  It looks like you have a very full schedule so I don't have much to add.  Maybe splurge on a souvenir?


----------



## LilyJC

LSUlakes said:


> DW is experiencing this currently... More so worried about leaving the kids. After all it will be the first time we leave both of them for a weekend so I get it. I don't have the same feeling, I will miss them and it will make me look forward to the next trip with them. Does this make me a bad person?



Definitely normal mom feels! After spending years doing marriage ministry, I’m very happy when I hear about couples getting away for a kid-free weekend. 

Your plan looks great - my only recommendations would be to hit Ample Hills or Boardwalk Bakery during your Boardwalk time depending on your sweets preference. And based on my comment above, I’d also highly recommend planning one or two special surprises for your wife based on her favorites.  Enjoy!


----------



## Princess KP

LilyJC said:


> Your plan looks great - my only recommendations would be to hit Ample Hills or Boardwalk Bakery during your Boardwalk



LOVE Ample Hills!


----------



## TheHamm

Bree said:


> ATYQOTD:  I signed up for Dopey via a travel agent!  Even though I'm 45 minutes or so from WDW I'm staying on site, but having wife/mom guilt about that.  I'm thinking after the first two morning wake up calls for the races that guilt will be gone.


I am choosing to believe this is normal- I'm right there with you.



LSUlakes said:


> DW is experiencing this currently... More so worried about leaving the kids. After all it will be the first time we leave both of them for a weekend so I get it. I don't have the same feeling, I will miss them and it will make me look forward to the next trip with them. Does this make me a bad person?


Absolutely not.  I do believe this to be the logical approach.  The kids will be fine.  And they will probably have a blast without you.  This has been the case when DH and I took our first away trip- there was minor disaster (grandma ended up without car seats for daycare pick up) that cost us lots of extra money and stress, and the kids had no idea, grandma rolled with it, and the kids asked if they could have a sleep over weekend at grandma's again.  So logically I agreed to this for another time (sans no car seats), but emotionally I was not ok with it leading up to it.  Your wife will likely be just fine once you have landed, your schedule is too full for thinking about it!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> DW is experiencing this currently... More so worried about leaving the kids. After all it will be the first time we leave both of them for a weekend so I get it. I don't have the same feeling, I will miss them and it will make me look forward to the next trip with them. Does this make me a bad person?



She's going to be amazed at how nimble you become in the parks with just two adults. Next time... she'll want 5 days sans kids.


----------



## hauntedcity

Waiting2goback said:


> Wouldn't Star Wars in 2020 make more sense when everything is open?



Who says I can't do both?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday and I looking at our schedule for tomorrow morning, EPCOT rope drop and making FP+ for September, I am going to go ahead and ask a non running selfish question. What is a last minute thing to do if you were taking a short trip without the kids?


Do things that your kids can’t do. Whether it’s a ride they aren’t old enough for or going to a bar or something along those lines.


----------



## kleph

i'd just like to say i am *REALLY *ready for disney to change the photos on the runDisney website main page.


----------



## SarahDisney

Bree said:


> ATYQOTD:  I signed up for Dopey via a travel agent!  Even though I'm 45 minutes or so from WDW I'm staying on site, but having wife/mom guilt about that.  I'm thinking after the first two morning wake up calls for the races that guilt will be gone.



I don't know exactly how it works in your house, but I'm guessing that if you were to stay at home, there would be a better than decent chance that someone would get up when you get up one race morning and either a) want/need your attention or b) be annoyed that they woke up because of you ... so really, staying on site will be less stressful from a family standpoint too.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday and I looking at our schedule for tomorrow morning, EPCOT rope drop and making FP+ for September, I am going to go ahead and ask a non running selfish question. What is a last minute thing to do if you were taking a short trip without the kids?



I'd say anything spontaneous and unplanned. When an opportunity pops up, go with it.
Last week (spoiler alert for people who are waiting for me to start recapping my trip on my training journal), we had one day when it turned out we were going to be in three of the four parks, so we did a completely unplanned 4-park day and it was wonderful. Exhausting, but wonderful. We did park icon pictures in each park, so it's not like we were running around everywhere (at AK we didn't make it past the cotton-top tamarins), and it just ended up being something crazy and fun that we've never done before and may never do again.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday and I looking at our schedule for tomorrow morning, EPCOT rope drop and making FP+ for September, I am going to go ahead and ask a non running selfish question. What is a last minute thing to do if you were taking a short trip without the kids?


ATTQOTD: Everyone tours differently, so YMMV.  We do these short, long weekend, get away, adults only trips w/o kids all the time. Of course our kids are adults, so it is a bit different but our solo trips and trips with our kids are still very different.  We typically are more open to do things they want to do when we are with them.  When it is just us on these short trips, we do 2 things - one, we usually don't try to cram too much in. These trips are more about "hey we are in Disney and it is great to just be here for a few days"  rather than "OMG we are only here for 2 days, we need to hustle to get it all done".  And two, we do things our kids don't enjoy like certain shows, hanging out at the Boardwalk or Disney Springs, relaxing at EPCOT, having drinks, trying different restaurants, lounges, etc.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> Do things that your kids can’t do. Whether it’s a ride they aren’t old enough for or going to a bar or something along those lines.


Amen - alcoholic beverages. 

My wife and I have taken a vacation without our kids every year. The first few times she felt guilty because they were so young and she was worried that she was going to miss some magical moment in their development. She eventually relaxed about it and now we don't give it a second thought.

If you want to have a great relationship after your kids grow up and move out, you have to keep building that relationship through their childhood. You are not just mommy and daddy - you are also that loving couple who decided to create a life together. Too many couples ignore their relationship through those years and find that they are living with a stranger when the kids move out.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: DATW. 
I have my first solo trip this fall for W&D and I plan on enjoying WS for the first time without a kid in tow.


----------



## lahobbs4

BuckeyeBama said:


> Amen - alcoholic beverages.
> 
> My wife and I have taken a vacation without our kids every year. The first few times she felt guilty because they were so young and she was worried that she was going to miss some magical moment in their development. She eventually relaxed about it and now we don't give it a second thought.
> 
> If you want to have a great relationship after your kids grow up and move out, you have to keep building that relationship through their childhood. You are not just mommy and daddy - you are also that loving couple who decided to create a life together. Too many couples ignore their relationship through those years and find that they are living with a stranger when the kids move out.



This is why we do it! I always have the guilt leading up the the trip, I can’t do anything about that. I also want my kids to see healthy marriage habits so THEY will have healthy relationships as adults! 

The runDisney trips have been perfect for us. Not only because we have kid-free time somewhere super fun but because we get to accomplish a difficult, healthy goal. I want my kids to understand that part, too.


----------



## Bree

SarahDisney said:


> I don't know exactly how it works in your house, but I'm guessing that if you were to stay at home, there would be a better than decent chance that someone would get up when you get up one race morning and either a) want/need your attention or b) be annoyed that they woke up because of you ... so really, staying on site will be less stressful from a family standpoint too.



I'd never get to bed at a decent time.  I like to be in bed reading by 7pm and lights out at 8pm for Disney races.  I know the family, pets and household stuff will keep me awake.  My DH travels for work all the time so I'm on my own a lot.  I keep telling myself I deserve the alone time LOL!!!  It's just harder for my DH to handle everything on his own plus work his full time job.  That's what I worry about.  My kids are older so me being gone for 6 days really isn't a big deal to them.  They know they'll get take-out every night for dinner.  Now that I've done this rambling....it may be a good time for my IL's to visit


----------



## YawningDodo

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point do you decide that a running shirt or shorts are no longer worthy of wearing for a run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have yet the throw away a pair of shorts, although I am getting close. The liner is falling apart, but running shorts are $$$. Shirts on the other hand or different. I get so many from races that as soon I one starts falling apart I throw it away.



...Is it annoying if I say "When they no longer spark joy"?  I'm one of those KonMari converts; I donated two thirds of my clothing overall last fall, and when I got my running clothes back out this summer I immediately decided that a pair of shorts I'd kept also needed to go because they just didn't feel right on me.

As a more concrete answer...sometimes I'll discard something just because I don't like it anymore, but more often, now that I've done the work once and narrowed my wardrobe down to only things I enjoy, it does usually come down to things getting worn out. Capris (or any kind of shorts or trousers) with holes in unstrategic places aren't joyful. Neither was the Governor's Cup shirt I discarded because it had started to pill and the texture was driving me nuts. Neither would be an exceptionally stinky garment that I couldn't un-stink (though I haven't had that happen yet).



GreatLakes said:


> *Some are not worthy right from the start.*  More and more races around me are giving away tech shirts and some are cheap and not very good.  They never make the "rotation".  For shirts that age out it is usually that a seam is coming loose or it has a hole.
> 
> I use this wash that I got from Amazon and have never had the odor of sweat not come out in one wash.  It is 29 cents per ounce and a better deal than Nathan (39 cents) or WIN (31 cents).  I read somewhere a while back that the Atsko wash is the exact same as the branded washes but a generic version.  I have no idea but it has worked for me.



MmmHMM. I've been a real packrat in the past, and I know that as I start to run races again I'm going to accumulate Stuff. I've gotten a lot better at discarding things I would have found too sentimental to get rid of in the past; I expect I'll keep and display my medals but only hang onto the shirts if I really, truly like them--not just because they happen to have been given to me.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you wear your running shoes for anything other than running while they are still in your rotation as running shoes or your only pair?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Yes and no... I only use my running shoes to run. I do not put them on until I am about to start running and then immediately take them off once completed. I do not keep them on to drive or to do things around the house. The only exception to this rule is for touring the parks. I take the older pair with me since they are on the way out, but still have a decent amount of support in them.



I only have one pair right now, and I only wear them for running, absolutely nothing else. When they get replaced and I stop running in them I'll hang onto them, maybe use them as walking shoes, definitely have them in reserve in case I do any of the muddy obstacle course type of races (I did a one-mile zombie run/obstacle course a few years back and ended up running in really bad shoes because I knew I'd literally be wading through mud for part of it and didn't want to subject my good running shoes to that). When I start to have more retired shoes...I dunno. I'll get rid of them when they stop sparking joy, I guess. That's kind of my answer to everything related to my possessions.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am running! Going to register for the marathon without a POT since I dont have one and hope that after a run a half this fall I may be able to convince someone at the expo to move me up. It's highly unlikely, but worth a shot. No impulse decisions regarding registration though. Training will go into full effect when we get back from WDW. No more excuses, if yall dont see runs posted next week, yall have my permission to call me out!



Nope. Already committed all of my vacation dollars and vacation hours for the 2018-19 fiscal year to my Disneyland Paris trip, so another major trip is entirely out of the question until fall 2019. On the bright side, my WDW Marathon plans for 2020 are shaping up, and it looks like mmmaaaybe I'll be able to convince my housemate to come along. She has some pretty good reasons to say no (not least that she's planning to open her own shop only six months before the trip), but I'm hopeful that planning it so far ahead of time will make it possible to work around things and make it happen.

I will be keeping an eye on registration and the marathon thread in the coming week, though, to see how it goes for everyone. Want to have a feel for how things will be when it's my turn next year.


----------



## jennamfeo

BuckeyeBama said:


> If you want to have a great relationship after your kids grow up and move out, you have to keep building that relationship through their childhood. You are not just mommy and daddy - you are also that loving couple who decided to create a life together. Too many couples ignore their relationship through those years and find that they are living with a stranger when the kids move out.


BRB crying. This hit so many feels. 

I am currently trying to beg my 6 year old into letting us take her to Disneyland and Universal in a few weeks. She is finally tall enough for the Incredicoaster but it goes upside down so she is freaking out about it. And she doesn't want to go to the Guardians of the Galaxy anymore either. So let me tell you about the fun things I would do on a kid-free trip......


----------



## Keels

I would do whatever I want ...


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I would do whatever I want ...


You already do that!


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD:  My kid has 4 legs, and cats don't like to travel, so every trip is sans kids.  I would say go to a nice restaurant, such as Flying Fish with a nightcap at Abracabar.

In other news, I got into the NYC virtual under the wire.  I will be "running" an additional 13 or so miles before (and maybe a little after) the wine and dine half.  But I like my character photos, and I too have a (separate) Cali Grill brunch reservation, so I'll try to get as much done beforehand as I can.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> You already do that!


----------



## Keels

tigger536 said:


> ATTQOTD:  My kid has 4 legs, and cats don't like to travel, so every trip is sans kids.  I would say go to a nice restaurant, such as Flying Fish with a nightcap at Abracabar.
> 
> In other news, I got into the NYC virtual under the wire.  I will be "running" an additional 13 or so miles before (and maybe a little after) the wine and dine half.  But I like my character photos, and I too have a (separate) Cali Grill brunch reservation, so I'll try to get as much done beforehand as I can.



You gonna be sprintin’ around that parking lot!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I agree with do something that you can't do when the kids are around. Also, I totally get the mom guilt thing, but I would kill for a vacation with just my husband! We are not fortunate to have anyone who is willing to watch our 3 kids for more than one night. So yes, for the last 15 years, we have never had a vacation without the kids. So party like a rock star, run around naked, etc...


----------



## SarahDisney

tigger536 said:


> In other news, I got into the NYC virtual under the wire. I will be "running" an additional 13 or so miles before (and maybe a little after) the wine and dine half. But I like my character photos, and I too have a (separate) Cali Grill brunch reservation, so I'll try to get as much done beforehand as I can.



Just remember - you can't pause your GPS (well, you can, but the time limit goes by elapsed time, not "time my GPS app/watch was running"), so take that into account when thinking about your extra miles.
See you in 2019!


----------



## tigger536

Keels said:


> You gonna be sprintin’ around that parking lot!



That's exactly the plan.  Its not going to be pretty, but if I start at around 3 I can cover some good ground beforehand.  Then that would give me about 4 hours to do the half.


----------



## tigger536

SarahDisney said:


> Just remember - you can't pause your GPS (well, you can, but the time limit goes by elapsed time, not "time my GPS app/watch was running"), so take that into account when thinking about your extra miles.
> See you in 2019!



Oh yes! I am trying to figure out the math, but the more I do beforehand the better, and I can always stop the Strava once I get to 26.5 even if its still during the half.  If I can do 14 at 11 min mile pace before, that's just over 2.5 hours.


----------



## TheHamm

YawningDodo said:


> MmmHMM. I've been a real packrat in the past, and I know that as I start to run races again I'm going to accumulate Stuff. I've gotten a lot better at discarding things I would have found too sentimental to get rid of in the past; I expect I'll keep and display my medals but only hang onto the shirts if I really, truly like them--not just because they happen to have been given to me.


I stopped taking the medals and shirts and found it quite freeing.  10K long sleeve unisex 100% cotton tee?  I'm never going to pull you out of the drawer, so there is no need to put you in there!  Maybe someone will be happy to trade their ill fitting shirt for my size if I leave it behind?  5K medal in the shape of a popsicle?  My kids will just fight over you, so I walk right by when they are handed out.  Long sleeve tech tee from Thor 10K? I could have done with two.  You are not doomed to having more free clutter, but it is there if you want it.


----------



## Keels

tigger536 said:


> That's exactly the plan.  Its not going to be pretty, but if I start at around 3 I can cover some good ground beforehand.  Then that would give me about 4 hours to do the half.



And then you can have parking lot beers!


----------



## Miranda

I wonder how they know that you're not just like riding a bike really slow?  Or a skateboard, or something.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Bree said:


> ATYQOTD:  I signed up for Dopey via a travel agent!  Even though I'm 45 minutes or so from WDW I'm staying on site, but having wife/mom guilt about that.  I'm thinking after the first two morning wake up calls for the races that guilt will be gone.


My little sister and I chose to get a hotel room in San Francisco for the Giant race even though we live in the Bay Area.  We decided that even though it would cost a lot more to do so, we wouldn't have to stress about making it to the race on time if we were driving into the city and trying to park.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday and I looking at our schedule for tomorrow morning, EPCOT rope drop and making FP+ for September, I am going to go ahead and ask a non running selfish question. What is a last minute thing to do if you were taking a short trip without the kids?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Just to help with any suggestions I'll post our proposed game plan here, which I may have mentioned before...
> 
> 7/13 - Rope Drop EPCOT, Lunch @ Teppan Edo, spend some time at the Boardwalk and 5:00PM Hollywood Studios till 12:30AM
> 7/14 - 9AM Animal Kingdom (Missing EMH (8-9), Flame Tree Lunch, Yak and Yeti QS, 8:00 PM Magic Kingdom for COP, FEA, and Disney After Hours from 10:00 - 1:00AM
> 7/15 - Rope Drop Magic Kingdom, Gastons. Leaving the park around 2 ish for flight home.


Honestly, just enjoy the time together.  It will be good for everyone.  



LilyJC said:


> Definitely normal mom feels! After spending years doing marriage ministry, I’m very happy when I hear about couples getting away for a kid-free weekend.
> 
> Your plan looks great - my only recommendations would be to hit Ample Hills or Boardwalk Bakery during your Boardwalk time depending on your sweets preference. And based on my comment above, I’d also highly recommend planning one or two special surprises for your wife based on her favorites.  Enjoy!


Just yesterday I was talking with a friend about recommendations around Disney World and she said Ample Hills Creamery.  It's now on my list for the next trip.  



BuckeyeBama said:


> Amen - alcoholic beverages.
> 
> My wife and I have taken a vacation without our kids every year. The first few times she felt guilty because they were so young and she was worried that she was going to miss some magical moment in their development. She eventually relaxed about it and now we don't give it a second thought.
> 
> If you want to have a great relationship after your kids grow up and move out, you have to keep building that relationship through their childhood. You are not just mommy and daddy - you are also that loving couple who decided to create a life together. Too many couples ignore their relationship through those years and find that they are living with a stranger when the kids move out.


So much this.  My church has special congregations for young single adults up to age 30.  Multiple leaders repeatedly emphasized the importance of continuing to court each other long after getting married.  I remember one husband and wife who loved to tell us about their monthly celebrations of their wedding annivesary, some 300 months later (25 years for the #math averse among us).  

On another occasion, I heard a woman talk about the best decision she and her husband made as newlyweds was to sacrifice to buy season tickets to BYU college football.  She wasn't a football fan, but her husband was.  What she found was that in the subsequent years, attending the college football games became something that she and her husband always did together.  And that time together became about far more than cheering on their alma mater.  

So enjoy the time together.  And keep making sure that you spend time together. Just the two of you.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Miranda said:


> I wonder how they know that you're not just like riding a bike really slow?  Or a skateboard, or something.


They would not know, but they are only allowing 500 entrants through this process, so it's not like an elite runner is going to miss out because someone "cheats" on the virtual. They are probably pulling the 500 from the lottery pool. The charities get an additional $100 per entry. No one loses here.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Miranda said:


> I wonder how they know that you're not just like riding a bike really slow?  Or a skateboard, or something.



That's a good question, but there are tell-tale signs. There's a sort of signature behavior to a run, so even for the most consistent runners the pace with jump around. On a bike, the pace is very smoothed out in comparison. But I bet you a handful will try it and probably sneak through.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: All of my trips are without children because the cats don't travel well. Most of them are semi-last minute. Even the ones that aren't don't involve spreadsheets, because I'll FP the stuff that absolutely has to get done and then the rest of it just kind of ...happens. This is the first trip I'll be getting ADRs, even. So that should give you an idea of how we would normally approach a trip, which may or may not work for you. 

With that said: eating a Mickey ice cream bar. Finding a new tasty adult beverage. Trying on silly hats at one of the hat shops. Visiting with a character or two. People watching. Riding the train around the park (MK) and just sitting and talking together.

My last trip to the park was actually sans husband and I missed him a lot. Disney is one of my happy places but he is my happy person and it felt weird to not have him there.


----------



## FFigawi

ATTQOTD: I echo the calls to do things you can't do when you're there with your kids. I'd also recommend having the days and nights less planned out and opt for more of a "let's wing it" approach. This gives you the chance to stop and eat or drink or ride or merely sit and people watch without feeling as if you're being pressured to keep to a schedule. In addition, I think you should find a way to have a nice long and relaxing dinner at someplace like Jiko, California Grill, or even Victoria & Albert's. Spend time enjoying the food, the wine, and each other's company in a way you can't do when you're out to dinner with children.


----------



## YawningDodo

TheHamm said:


> I stopped taking the medals and shirts and found it quite freeing.  10K long sleeve unisex 100% cotton tee?  I'm never going to pull you out of the drawer, so there is no need to put you in there!  Maybe someone will be happy to trade their ill fitting shirt for my size if I leave it behind?  5K medal in the shape of a popsicle?  My kids will just fight over you, so I walk right by when they are handed out.  Long sleeve tech tee from Thor 10K? I could have done with two.  You are not doomed to having more free clutter, but it is there if you want it.



Point well made--it's easier to not take something at all than to discard something once I have it. I just think it comes down to being choosy about what I take, same as I've become more choosy about the things I buy. Worst comes to worse, though, Goodwill's not a long drive.


----------



## TheHamm

Question:  At this point my (looooong term) goal is to increase distance to finish a half.  While I understand that it is possible to differentiate tempo run, long run, etc, I seem to run at varying paces all the time (should you have children who watch the Lion Guard it is closer to Kanguay than Fuli).  _Is it reasonable to just keep adding total mileage?_  It is probably not helpful that I do not run anywhere that is flat- garmin told me I had climbed 10 flights of stairs on this morning's run.
Regarding pacing, I am not consistent.  I will need to be on a treadmill to do that, and I am going to prefer outdoors if AM temps stay below 75*.  _Any ideas on how to improve consistent pacing?_  Even trying to consider a training plan with a targeted pace seems foolish to me.  
Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

TheHamm said:


> _Any ideas on how to improve consistent pacing?_  Even trying to consider a training plan with a targeted pace seems foolish to me.
> Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.


Don't target a pace, looking at your watch. Instead target a run cadence and pick music with that cadence to help you stay on track. For instance, you might try taking 160 steps per minute to start (170-190 is the sweet spot for most runners). Let your left foot strike the ground for each count. After a while the cadence will become natural and you will not have to think about it. When you are ready, pick songs with a faster cadence, but as you grow stronger you will get faster at any cadence as your stride length will increase.


----------



## camaker

TheHamm said:


> Question:  At this point my (looooong term) goal is to increase distance to finish a half.  While I understand that it is possible to differentiate tempo run, long run, etc, I seem to run at varying paces all the time (should you have children who watch the Lion Guard it is closer to Kanguay than Fuli).  _Is it reasonable to just keep adding total mileage?_  It is probably not helpful that I do not run anywhere that is flat- garmin told me I had climbed 10 flights of stairs on this morning's run.
> Regarding pacing, I am not consistent.  I will need to be on a treadmill to do that, and I am going to prefer outdoors if AM temps stay below 75*.  _Any ideas on how to improve consistent pacing?_  Even trying to consider a training plan with a targeted pace seems foolish to me.
> Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.



Targeted pacing has been of great benefit to my running and progress as a runner.  I have found the best way to keep my pacing on target and in check is to set my Garmin to auto-lap every 0.25 mi.  I know what my time for each quarter mile should be and can then adjust my pace up or down until I have it calibrated in.  By checking each quarter mile, I'm able to adjust before too much time/distance has passed.  Over time you'll get used to how a given pace feels and will start to settle into it naturally, making smaller and smaller adjustments to keep on pace as time goes by.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Take advantage of eating at the places you’ve wanted to eat but knew your kids wouldn’t need like. I love being able to go into the gift shops and taking my time looking around and not worrying about the kids asking for stuff. Just have fun!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday and I looking at our schedule for tomorrow morning, EPCOT rope drop and making FP+ for September, I am going to go ahead and ask a non running selfish question. What is a last minute thing to do if you were taking a short trip without the kids?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Just to help with any suggestions I'll post our proposed game plan here, which I may have mentioned before...
> 
> *7/13 - Rope Drop EPCOT, Lunch @ Teppan Edo, spend some time at the Boardwalk and 5:00PM Hollywood Studios till 12:30AM*
> 7/14 - 9AM Animal Kingdom (Missing EMH (8-9), Flame Tree Lunch, Yak and Yeti QS, 8:00 PM Magic Kingdom for COP, FEA, and Disney After Hours from 10:00 - 1:00AM
> 7/15 - Rope Drop Magic Kingdom, Gastons. Leaving the park around 2 ish for flight home.



If Hollywood Studios is too much to handle until 12:30AM you could always head back to the Boardwalk and check out Jelly Rolls.  So, in other words
skip the mid-day Boardwalk tour, head to HS after lunch and that cap it off at the Boardwalk at night.  Nonetheless, have fun!


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> If Hollywood Studios is too much to handle until 12:30AM you could always head back to the Boardwalk and check out Jelly Rolls.  So, in other words
> skip the mid-day Boardwalk tour, head to HS after lunch and that cap it off at the Boardwalk at night.  Nonetheless, have fun!



Or, if you don't want to pay a cover, Kimono's has karaoke every night!


----------



## jennamfeo

Sparkle Athletic just came out with a rose gold sparkle skirt. I am so obsessed.

https://sparkleathletic.com/shop/rose-gold-sparkle-running-skirt/


----------



## Waiting2goback

hauntedcity said:


> Who says I can't do both?


Excellent point!



michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I agree with do something that you can't do when the kids are around. Also, I totally get the mom guilt thing, but I would kill for a vacation with just my husband! We are not fortunate to have anyone who is willing to watch our 3 kids for more than one night. So yes, for the last 15 years, we have never had a vacation without the kids. So party like a rock star, run around naked, etc...



If you lived closer I would.  I already have 7, yours would blend right in.  

As for the whole mom guilt discussion, I used to have it too.  I may not be a mom but I was a stay at home dad for 7 years and there were times I needed a break.  My ex wouldn't do Disney so I went solo.   At first it was hard and I felt guilty but with each trip it got easier because I realized, more so when I began running, that I'm a person too and it's ok for me to do things that make me happy/healthy.  You become a better parent when you take some time for yourself.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Chasing Dopey

TheHamm said:


> Question:  At this point my (looooong term) goal is to increase distance to finish a half.  While I understand that it is possible to differentiate tempo run, long run, etc, I seem to run at varying paces all the time (should you have children who watch the Lion Guard it is closer to Kanguay than Fuli).  _Is it reasonable to just keep adding total mileage?_  It is probably not helpful that I do not run anywhere that is flat- garmin told me I had climbed 10 flights of stairs on this morning's run.
> Regarding pacing, I am not consistent.  I will need to be on a treadmill to do that, and I am going to prefer outdoors if AM temps stay below 75*.  _Any ideas on how to improve consistent pacing?_  Even trying to consider a training plan with a targeted pace seems foolish to me.
> Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.



If all you run is hilly, then don't worry about keeping your pace consistent. It's just not gonna happen, and to be honest it's not really what you want over hills. The best approach (and this is by no means easy) is to try to keep your effort consistent. So you'll slow down up hill and speed up down hill, but you're trying to keep your breathing and heart rate about the same. And it's tough to get over how silly you feel taking what feels like little baby steps while going up hill. BuckeyeBama is right about trying to keep your cadence steady, and your stride should be kept on a sliding scale. Like I said, this is NOT EASY. But very beneficial.

Now, if you want to spend the money and are willing to do some serious reading/research, there is technology to help with this: power meters. I have the Stryd foot pod, and I'm still learning to use it. What these do is translate your effort into a value measured in watts. It's similar to monitoring your heart rate, but it's a more immediate measurement, while your heart rate lags behind changes in effort. The basic idea is to help you maintain a consistent effort, which is more important than a consistent pace. But, like I said, still not easy. I also run in a hilly neighborhood, and if I want flat (or flatter) I have a nearby park I go to.


----------



## opusone

Chasing Dopey said:


> I have the Stryd foot pod, and I'm still learning to use it. What these do is translate your effort into a value measured in watts. It's similar to monitoring your heart rate, but it's a more immediate measurement, while your heart rate lags behind changes in effort. The basic idea is to help you maintain a consistent effort, which is more important than a consistent pace. But, like I said, still not easy.



So far, how useful have you found the Stryd foot pod to be?


----------



## jennamfeo

Can I ask a boring Friday running related question? 

To those who use insoles in your running shoes, how did you decide to and why? Have you noticed any benefits? Do you have a favorite brand?

I don't use insoles, but I got a new pair of shoes that weren't my typical style from my husband and I don't really like the insole that came with the shoe, one of the edges pokes my heel, so I am thinking of adding them into these.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> To those who use insoles in your running shoes, how did you decide to and why? Have you noticed any benefits? Do you have a favorite brand?



I use Superfeet Berry. They were recommended to me at the running store - I have high arches and I just wasn't getting enough support from shoes alone, but adding in the insoles basically corrected all of my arch-related pronation issues.
I've never tried them for comfort issues, though. So my answer is less than useful.

(Are these the rose gold shoes? Because that would make me a little sad. They're too pretty to be uncomfortable.)


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> (Are these the rose gold shoes? Because that would make me a little sad. They're too pretty to be uncomfortable.)


Yes.  It's only one shoe and it's not too terribly uncomfortable but it's still really annoying. I don't want to run a race in the just in case, so that sucks.


----------



## PCFriar80

jennamfeo said:


> Can I ask a boring Friday running related question?
> 
> To those who use insoles in your running shoes, how did you decide to and why? Have you noticed any benefits? Do you have a favorite brand?
> 
> I don't use insoles, but I got a new pair of shoes that weren't my typical style from my husband and I don't really like the insole that came with the shoe, one of the edges pokes my heel, so I am thinking of adding them into these.



I use Walkfit orthotics which were recommended to me by my podiatrist to alleviate my achilles pain.  I've been using them for over 10 years [they were called something else when I first started using them].  They work well for me, but they do take some getting used to when you first start.  I actually feel funny when I put on another pair of shoes that don't have them.  With any new insole or insert, I recommend a walking around break-in period before you road test them with running.  Good luck!


----------



## MissLiss279

opusone said:


> So far, how useful have you found the Stryd foot pod to be?


So... I thought I would answer this too, since I have one.  I probably should have bought the cheaper Stryd Live, because that’s pretty much all I use it for. I had not been happy with the instantaneous pace of my new (at the time) Fenix 5s. It seemed to jump around a lot more than my 220 did. I might have been able to fix that by changing it to display the pace average over a few seconds, but I’m not sure how much that would have helped. I also run on the treadmill at OrangeTheory a lot, so I wanted to be able to track that better with my Garmin. This has been one of the major benefits for me with the Stryd. I can get pretty decent treadmill distances (without having to manually enter something or having a more inaccurate number by just using the watch) and for indoor running around a track. I don’t have to worry about counting laps for distance. So the things I really use it for probably could have been done with the Stryd Live, but I didn’t find out about it until after I purchased the other.

Where I normally run is pretty flat which is why the Power Meter is not as helpful to me; however, I did run in Branson last week which has many more hills (and what I would call large steep hills!), and I did use the power meter for that running to keep me from trying to race up the hills. I did use more power going up the hills than for my standard pace on level ground, but it helped keep me in check, and slow me down even more than I would have.

I would love it if it could estimate power used when running into the wind, because when you are running into 20+ mph wind, that takes a lot more effort than when you are not. And while we don’t have hills here, we do have plenty of days with very strong wind.

I got the Stryd right after Chicago, and wish I would have had it for that, so my Garmin would have not gone all crazy with the tall buildings. It did help when I ran Fargo, and the race started indoors. The GPS hadn’t been acquired when the race started, but I still got the correct distance because of the Stryd.

Hope long review was somewhat helpful...


----------



## cavepig

jennamfeo said:


> Can I ask a boring Friday running related question?
> 
> To those who use insoles in your running shoes, how did you decide to and why? Have you noticed any benefits? Do you have a favorite brand?
> 
> I don't use insoles, but I got a new pair of shoes that weren't my typical style from my husband and I don't really like the insole that came with the shoe, one of the edges pokes my heel, so I am thinking of adding them into these.


  I tried Superfeet green when I had plantar fasciitis really bad and they squeaked, like I felt a mouse was running with me, so annoying and they were too hard for me, I returned them.  That's all I have to go by so not much help but wanted to mention that.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> Question:  At this point my (looooong term) goal is to increase distance to finish a half.  While I understand that it is possible to differentiate tempo run, long run, etc, I seem to run at varying paces all the time (should you have children who watch the Lion Guard it is closer to Kanguay than Fuli).  _Is it reasonable to just keep adding total mileage?_  It is probably not helpful that I do not run anywhere that is flat- garmin told me I had climbed 10 flights of stairs on this morning's run.
> Regarding pacing, I am not consistent.  I will need to be on a treadmill to do that, and I am going to prefer outdoors if AM temps stay below 75*.  _Any ideas on how to improve consistent pacing?_  Even trying to consider a training plan with a targeted pace seems foolish to me.
> Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.



Seems like you've gotten some great advice thus far.  I'll throw in my two cents.  When I train on certain days, I have a pace goal.  I then modify the goal based on the conditions outside (usually T+D).  Then, depending on the type of run, I give myself a window to hit.  The faster the pace relatively speaking (like 5k pace vs easy pace) the bigger the window:

LR = +/-10 sec
M Tempo = +/- 10 sec
HM Tempo = +/- 10 sec
LT = +/- 5 sec
10k = +/- 5 sec
5k = +/- 5 sec
3k = +/- 3 sec
Mile = +/- 1 sec

So for example, my run on 6/28 was a 2 x 6 mile at M Tempo.  Based on the temps, the pace should have been a 6:48 (GP) + 10 sec (for the first half of the training plan to be slower) + TD adjustment (1.5%-3%) = 7:04-7:11 goal pace.

 

The pace itself varied over the course of the run from a 6:45 to 7:25 min/mile (the first two miles are a WU).  So while the goal was "consistent" pacing, the reality is there was some ebb and flow to it based on a myriad of factors (turns, elevation, etc.).  These were the splits, Grade Adjusted Pace, and elevation.

 

So while the pace is more variable on the small scale, taking into account the actual running, the pace itself is rather even.  Still varies from 6:57 to 7:13 with a pace window of 6:54 to 7:14 (with a pace goal of 7:04), then everything still falls into window.  A nice feature on Strava is the "Grade Adjusted Pace" which attempts to take into account varied elevation in the route.  So with the "Mile 6" not withstanding, you can see my GAP was pretty tight at 7:01-7:04.  This is the case because while my actual pace wasn't as consistent when running up/down hills, my effort was.  While I have a pace targeted goal on most every run I do, I still trust my effort during the actual run.

In general, my route averages about 35 feet per mile of gained elevation (my old neighborhood was about 50 feet per mile).  I've found that training by effort and pace is still accomplishable even with a normal hilly route.

From a quick google, it would appear an Apple Watch "flight of stairs" is around 10 feet elevation gained.  So at 10 flights, you're looking at an elevation gain of 100 feet.  So that would be about 2 miles on my old route, and 3 miles on my new route for a comparison.


----------



## GreatLakes

Chasing Dopey said:


> If all you run is hilly, then don't worry about keeping your pace consistent. It's just not gonna happen, and to be honest it's not really what you want over hills. The best approach (and this is by no means easy) is to try to keep your effort consistent. So you'll slow down up hill and speed up down hill, but you're trying to keep your breathing and heart rate about the same. And it's tough to get over how silly you feel taking what feels like little baby steps while going up hill. BuckeyeBama is right about trying to keep your cadence steady, and your stride should be kept on a sliding scale. Like I said, this is NOT EASY. But very beneficial.
> 
> Now, if you want to spend the money and are willing to do some serious reading/research, there is technology to help with this: power meters. I have the Stryd foot pod, and I'm still learning to use it. What these do is translate your effort into a value measured in watts. It's similar to monitoring your heart rate, but it's a more immediate measurement, while your heart rate lags behind changes in effort. The basic idea is to help you maintain a consistent effort, which is more important than a consistent pace. But, like I said, still not easy. I also run in a hilly neighborhood, and if I want flat (or flatter) I have a nearby park I go to.



I second this if you are doing hills or trails.  You can also use heart rate and pick a window to stay in if your terrain is not even.  I'd invest in either a watch with a build in optical sensor or, and this is more accurate, a check sensor and set your watch fields to include the heart rate.  If you spike on a hill slow down, even to a walk if it is really steep, and try to maintain an even rate.  It is a different approach than cadence but also easier if the hills are significant.  I have a different cadence running uphill vs down personally.



jennamfeo said:


> Can I ask a boring Friday running related question?
> 
> To those who use insoles in your running shoes, how did you decide to and why? Have you noticed any benefits? Do you have a favorite brand?
> 
> I don't use insoles, but I got a new pair of shoes that weren't my typical style from my husband and I don't really like the insole that came with the shoe, one of the edges pokes my heel, so I am thinking of adding them into these.



I started using Superfeet Blue (except for my running flats which have Superfeet Carbon) back when I started running and had some minor foot pain and just stuck with them.  I am not sure I *need* them but I do appreciate a little stronger arch support than the stock liners.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

opusone said:


> So far, how useful have you found the Stryd foot pod to be?



I'm still learning, but overall I think it's helped. I tend to over do the uphills, so it's helped me ease off a bit. The main thing is that it's given me a value to connect to my effort level. Thanks to being too much of a watch watcher, I've been able to apply the number I see on my watch to how I feel. If you told me to run at 200, or 235, for 5 minutes, I can get fairly close (or at least a lot closer than I used to) without looking. The folks at Stryd have their own plans that are based completely on power, and I've yet to try one out as I don't feel quite ready for it, but I'm getting closer. Like I said, I'm still trying to figure it out, and I'm looking forward to using it as a governor during a race eventually. (Calibrating the thing is not easy, though. That was a hard day.)


----------



## apdebord

jennamfeo said:


> Can I ask a boring Friday running related question?
> 
> To those who use insoles in your running shoes, how did you decide to and why? Have you noticed any benefits? Do you have a favorite brand?
> 
> I don't use insoles, but I got a new pair of shoes that weren't my typical style from my husband and I don't really like the insole that came with the shoe, one of the edges pokes my heel, so I am thinking of adding them into these.



I got fitted for aetrex insoles 4 years ago. I broke my heel a few months before that and needed a little something extra. Dr. Scholls heel cups worked for training for and running my first half, but I felt I needed more. I got my first pair at Fit2Run in Disney Springs, but I’ve found them at other running and specialty shoe stores. Now that I know what I need I can get them on amazon.


----------



## kleph

jennamfeo said:


> Can I ask a boring Friday running related question?
> 
> To those who use insoles in your running shoes, how did you decide to and why? Have you noticed any benefits? Do you have a favorite brand?
> 
> I don't use insoles, but I got a new pair of shoes that weren't my typical style from my husband and I don't really like the insole that came with the shoe, one of the edges pokes my heel, so I am thinking of adding them into these.



years ago, when i was battling a stress fracture, i had custom insoles made. to wear them, i had to buy neutral stability shoes. i've long since moved past that issue and had stuck with using medium stability footwear using the insoles they came with. 

when i started my recent training i went to a good running store and had a detailed discussion with the staffer regarding what i needed. she talked me into trying something along the lines of what i had used years ago; neutral stability shoes but with an insole providing support. eventually i settled on Lynco L400 orthotic inserts. 

this has really worked well for me since i prefer running in the netural shoes -- particularly for the reduced elevation of the heel -- but, when adding a lot of distance, i still can use some additional support. i just picked up a new pair of shoes and i'm trying out running without the inserts once or twice a week to see if i'm ready to eliminate them altogether.


----------



## LSUlakes

Decided to give dole whip a second shot today. I’m sorry I ever said something negative about this delicious frozen pile of amazing! With rum FTW! It’s soooooo hot today.


----------



## Olallamom

LSUlakes said:


> Decided to give dole whip a second shot today. I’m sorry I ever said something negative about this delicious frozen pile of amazing! With rum FTW! It’s soooooo hot today.


Love the dole whip with coconut rum at AK


----------



## LdyStormy76

Previous discussions have touched on retiring shoes based on miles, tread or just knowing it is time.  However, it seemed that people who are diehard fans of a specific shoe style typically get approximately the same amount of wear/miles before retiring a pair.  Have you ever had a pair that needs to be retired sooner than you normally would have?  Does this happen more frequently the longer you run, or is it typically a one off?  Also, do you typically find that shoes are fine one day and the next you know they have to be retired?

This is why I'm asking for what others have experienced:  my first pair of Brooks Ghost 10 went 400 miles.  My second pair, currently at 195 miles, might not even make 210 - the tread for the right foot is looking just like the pair that went 400 miles.  Am frustrated as I was really hoping to get them to last until the end of August as that would be a natural breaking point with training.  My fear is that pair 3 (currently at 72 miles) might run into the same issue and those are the shoes I was planning on taking on the trip that ends with the Disneyland Paris Challenge; they will have about 192 miles on them upon arrival in France.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LdyStormy76 said:


> Previous discussions have touched on retiring shoes based on miles, tread or just knowing it is time.  However, it seemed that people who are diehard fans of a specific shoe style typically get approximately the same amount of wear/miles before retiring a pair.  Have you ever had a pair that needs to be retired sooner than you normally would have?  Does this happen more frequently the longer you run, or is it typically a one off?  Also, do you typically find that shoes are fine one day and the next you know they have to be retired?


I have, a few times, had to give up on a pair of running shoes before their time. It has never been for obvious reasons, like tread wear. It has been because my feet hurt a few times in a row running in the shoes. Probably a mid-sole issue each time, but the shoes looked fine. 

I have had friends claim to have their running shoes fall apart during runs, though I never witnessed it myself.


----------



## PCFriar80

LdyStormy76 said:


> Previous discussions have touched on retiring shoes based on miles, tread or just knowing it is time.  However, it seemed that people who are diehard fans of a specific shoe style typically get approximately the same amount of wear/miles before retiring a pair.  Have you ever had a pair that needs to be retired sooner than you normally would have?  Does this happen more frequently the longer you run, or is it typically a one off?  Also, do you typically find that shoes are fine one day and the next you know they have to be retired?
> 
> This is why I'm asking for what others have experienced:  my first pair of Brooks Ghost 10 went 400 miles.  My second pair, currently at 195 miles, might not even make 210 - the tread for the right foot is looking just like the pair that went 400 miles.  Am frustrated as I was really hoping to get them to last until the end of August as that would be a natural breaking point with training.  My fear is that pair 3 (currently at 72 miles) might run into the same issue and those are the shoes I was planning on taking on the trip that ends with the Disneyland Paris Challenge; they will have about 192 miles on them upon arrival in France.



I Run in New Balance 880s and they're pretty consistent with their wear and tear, and durability.  I average 350 miles per pair.  A couple of thoughts [actually questions] on the current tread issue.  Have you changed the surface you are running on?  Have you had any minor injuries that may have altered your gait, where you're favoring one side versus the other?  Or, maybe you just got a bad pair?


----------



## tidefan

LdyStormy76 said:


> Previous discussions have touched on retiring shoes based on miles, tread or just knowing it is time.  However, it seemed that people who are diehard fans of a specific shoe style typically get approximately the same amount of wear/miles before retiring a pair.  Have you ever had a pair that needs to be retired sooner than you normally would have?  Does this happen more frequently the longer you run, or is it typically a one off?  Also, do you typically find that shoes are fine one day and the next you know they have to be retired?
> 
> This is why I'm asking for what others have experienced:  my first pair of Brooks Ghost 10 went 400 miles.  My second pair, currently at 195 miles, might not even make 210 - the tread for the right foot is looking just like the pair that went 400 miles.  Am frustrated as I was really hoping to get them to last until the end of August as that would be a natural breaking point with training.  My fear is that pair 3 (currently at 72 miles) might run into the same issue and those are the shoes I was planning on taking on the trip that ends with the Disneyland Paris Challenge; they will have about 192 miles on them upon arrival in France.


I've always run in Saucony Guides.  My current pair has over 200 miles on them and still going strong...


----------



## tidefan

Hey @LSUlakes , for upcoming races, I'll be doing the Castaway Cay 5k on 7/24.  Does that count


----------



## kleph

Chasing Dopey said:


> If all you run is hilly, then don't worry about keeping your pace consistent. It's just not gonna happen, and to be honest it's not really what you want over hills. The best approach (and this is by no means easy) is to try to keep your effort consistent. So you'll slow down up hill and speed up down hill, but you're trying to keep your breathing and heart rate about the same. And it's tough to get over how silly you feel taking what feels like little baby steps while going up hill. BuckeyeBama is right about trying to keep your cadence steady, and your stride should be kept on a sliding scale. Like I said, this is NOT EASY. But very beneficial.



a running coach once advised me to approach hills like a cyclist. if you watch the tour de france, you see all those guys going uphill but their legs move in a whir. they are using lower gears with less resistance to offset the impact of the incline. so when i attack hills i speed up my cadence but shorten my strides and make an effort to keep my feet as close to the ground as possible. yeah, it feels a little silly at first but i'll put up with that for the performance payoff.


----------



## LdyStormy76

PCFriar80 said:


> I Run in New Balance 880s and they're pretty consistent with their wear and tear, and durability.  I average 350 miles per pair.  A couple of thoughts [actually questions] on the current tread issue.  Have you changed the surface you are running on?  Have you had any minor injuries that may have altered your gait, where you're favoring one side versus the other?  Or, maybe you just got a bad pair?



Have had more outside miles (sidewalk/street/paved path) with pair 2 than pair 1. My training is almost all treadmill; with DH unemployed my shorter walks have been outside with him, hence the increase in outside miles.  Have not hurt myself since 2016 (thankfully).  My right knee can be problematic, and the shoe taking the beating is the right one, but not aware of my gait being off on the treadmill and DH hasn’t commented about it when we walk (and he would!).


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LdyStormy76 said:


> Previous discussions have touched on retiring shoes based on miles, tread or just knowing it is time. However, it seemed that people who are diehard fans of a specific shoe style typically get approximately the same amount of wear/miles before retiring a pair. Have you ever had a pair that needs to be retired sooner than you normally would have? Does this happen more frequently the longer you run, or is it typically a one off? Also, do you typically find that shoes are fine one day and the next you know they have to be retired?



I'm on my 16th pair of Ghosts. They have all gone 350+ miles, 450 on some. They never feel worn out to me, that's why I track mileage. Once I switch to a new pair, I can really tell the old pair was worn out.

I'm only asking because I've done it before: any chance you got them mixed up and the worn out shoe is really an old one? I have so many pairs floating around, I number them with a Sharpie to prevent mix-ups.


----------



## LdyStormy76

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm only asking because I've done it before: any chance you got them mixed up and the worn out shoe is really an old one? I have so many pairs floating around, I number them with a Sharpie to prevent mix-ups.



How I wish that was it, but I use nail polish to mark them on the outside of the tongue.  Have unmarked (which are retired), blue dots and red dots.


----------



## avondale

If you're going to be visiting Venango County in northwestern PA (and really, why would you be?), I wanted to advertise the multi-use trails there.  I grew up in the area, but of course they didn't implement the rails-to-trails program until after I moved out of the area. 

The Allegheny River and Samuel Justus Trails (https://www.avta-trails.org/allegheny-samuel-trails.html) and Sandy Creek Trail (https://www.avta-trails.org/sandy-creek-trail.html) have 32 and 12 miles of paved trail, respectively, that used to be railroad beds.  The first trail runs along the Allegheny River through very lightly-developed areas, so it's quite scenic.  The Sandy Creek Trail runs generally along Sandy Creek, but the creek is so curvy and the trail is straight, resulting in multiple scenic bridge crossings.  The end of the Sandy Creek trail connects to the Allegheny River Trail roughly midway.  (But, they are at very different elevations with connecting stairs, so be aware of this if biking.)

The area is not very populous, so the great part from my perspective is that the trails are so darn empty.  During my Sunday morning run today of almost 90 minutes, I saw a whole dozen people.  On another morning run on the Sandy Creek Trail, I saw no one in over an hour.  The trails are generally in very good condition.

The bonus is that the trails go through three old train tunnels, which have been rebuilt but are all unlit.  The Sandy Creek Trail goes through a straight, short (0.2-mi) tunnel that you can do without a flashlight (but I used my phone flashlight as a security blanket).  The two trails on the Allegheny River Trail are significantly longer (one over 0.5 mi and one about 0.75 mi) and each one has a curve in the middle, so you don't get much light in them.  They are positively freaky even with a flashlight.  Take a friend for those.


----------



## Bree

Anyone have advice for visiting Atlanta??? What are some things to do besides aquarium, zoo and Coca Cola museum?  Flying in Thursday night.  DH has to work from hotel on Friday while I get my race bib.  Half marathon Saturday morning.  Flying home Sunday night.  DH doesn’t drink and we like outdoor stuff. DH is a hobby photographer and just went to the botanical gardens a couple months ago.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> Anyone have advice for visiting Atlanta??? What are some things to do besides aquarium, zoo and Coca Cola museum?  Flying in Thursday night.  DH has to work from hotel on Friday while I get my race bib.  Half marathon Saturday morning.  Flying home Sunday night.  DH doesn’t drink and we like outdoor stuff. DH is a hobby photographer and just went to the botanical gardens a couple months ago.


Old man in the mountain isn’t too far if you have a car.  Another place I’ve been when I was really into photography was the southeast railroad museum which isn’t too far away.  I’ll pm you my fb name and you can see some of those photos


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Bree said:


> Anyone have advice for visiting Atlanta??? What are some things to do besides aquarium, zoo and Coca Cola museum?  Flying in Thursday night.  DH has to work from hotel on Friday while I get my race bib.  Half marathon Saturday morning.  Flying home Sunday night.  DH doesn’t drink and we like outdoor stuff. DH is a hobby photographer and just went to the botanical gardens a couple months ago.


SEC Media Days happening this week in Atlanta.

*Roll Tide!!!*


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Bree said:


> Anyone have advice for visiting Atlanta???


Not outside, but Ponce City Market and absolutely-positively get the guided tour of the Fox Theater. Or better yet, get the tour AND see a concert/show at the Fabulous Fox.

Also check out the Atlanta History Center website. I believe they have a multiple destination deal available, so some outside, some inside. We've done it and been happy.

Just so you're prepared: Atlanta = Heat, hills, and humidity. The Atlanta/Publix marathon is the only marathon I've run where people (me included) were actively cursing the course.


----------



## FFigawi

Bree said:


> Anyone have advice for visiting Atlanta??? What are some things to do besides aquarium, zoo and Coca Cola museum?  Flying in Thursday night.  DH has to work from hotel on Friday while I get my race bib.  Half marathon Saturday morning.  Flying home Sunday night.  DH doesn’t drink and we like outdoor stuff. DH is a hobby photographer and just went to the botanical gardens a couple months ago.



Paging @tigger536 to the white courtesy phone


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Paging @tigger536 to the white courtesy phone



Yup! Jacque knows all the badass places to check out!


----------



## Capang

tidefan said:


> Hey @LSUlakes , for upcoming races, I'll be doing the Castaway Cay 5k on 7/24.  Does that count


See you there!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Took me two hours to catch up.  

@roxymama I am so sorry for your loss!


Here are my responses to the last four QOTD:

- Running clothes: I keep them, vinegar works like a charm.
- Running shoes when not running: My shoes go from running and only running to being phased out and become walk around shoes or lawn shoes and I donate the rest.
- Marathon Weekend plans: Not sure, I want to say I am signing up but trying to figure out the ankle injury.  Unfortunately it roared back during vacation.  I have been back to the specialist and now have a second MRI from which I hope the doctor has an answer and plan.  But it likely will include surgery.  If so I am not yet sure what this will mean on recovery time and if I could be ready in time...  For now I am leaning towards planting my flag in the sand, so to speak, and saying I will be healed and ready to run for January!  But I will likely wait to see what comes of the MRI, response and recovery.  Do you think it is safe to wait on Dopey past Thursday?
- @LSUlakes hope you had a great trip!


----------



## Waiting2goback

Baloo in MI said:


> Took me two hours to catch up.
> 
> @roxymama I am so sorry for your loss!
> 
> 
> Here are my responses to the last four QOTD:
> 
> - Running clothes: I keep them, vinegar works like a charm.
> - Running shoes when not running: My shoes go from running and only running to being phased out and become walk around shoes or lawn shoes and I donate the rest.
> - Marathon Weekend plans: Not sure, I want to say I am signing up but trying to figure out the ankle injury.  Unfortunately it roared back during vacation.  I have been back to the specialist and now have a second MRI from which I hope the doctor has an answer and plan.  But it likely will include surgery.  If so I am not yet sure what this will mean on recovery time and if I could be ready in time...  For now I am leaning towards planting my flag in the sand, so to speak, and saying I will be healed and ready to run for January!  But I will likely wait to see what comes of the MRI, response and recovery.  Do you think it is safe to wait on Dopey past Thursday?
> - @LSUlakes hope you had a great trip!



My ankle surgery took 6 months before I was even cleared to start running again. When I did, it didn't go well at first.  If you are having an ongoing problem and will result in surgery I wouldn't plan on being recovered and trained for marathon weekend.


----------



## Waiting2goback

So true.  Any time I am worried about something I say, "If I can run a marathon I can do this!"


----------



## Bree

Dis_Yoda said:


> Old man in the mountain isn’t too far if you have a car.  Another place I’ve been when I was really into photography was the southeast railroad museum which isn’t too far away.  I’ll pm you my fb name and you can see some of those photos



Thanks!  Those places sound good!



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Not outside, but Ponce City Market and absolutely-positively get the guided tour of the Fox Theater. Or better yet, get the tour AND see a concert/show at the Fabulous Fox.
> 
> Also check out the Atlanta History Center website. I believe they have a multiple destination deal available, so some outside, some inside. We've done it and been happy.
> 
> Just so you're prepared: Atlanta = Heat, hills, and humidity. The Atlanta/Publix marathon is the only marathon I've run where people (me included) were actively cursing the course.



Thanks!  I’ll check those places out online.  

I watched a video of the course yesterday. The hills in miles 9-11 don’t look like a whole lot of fun. I live in flat Florida!


----------



## TheHamm

BuckeyeBama said:


> Don't target a pace, looking at your watch. Instead target a run cadence and pick music with that cadence to help you stay on track. For instance, you might try taking 160 steps per minute to start (170-190 is the sweet spot for most runners). Let your left foot strike the ground for each count. After a while the cadence will become natural and you will not have to think about it. When you are ready, pick songs with a faster cadence, but as you grow stronger you will get faster at any cadence as your stride length will increase.





camaker said:


> Targeted pacing has been of great benefit to my running and progress as a runner.  I have found the best way to keep my pacing on target and in check is to set my Garmin to auto-lap every 0.25 mi.  I know what my time for each quarter mile should be and can then adjust my pace up or down until I have it calibrated in.  By checking each quarter mile, I'm able to adjust before too much time/distance has passed.  Over time you'll get used to how a given pace feels and will start to settle into it naturally, making smaller and smaller adjustments to keep on pace as time goes by.





Chasing Dopey said:


> If all you run is hilly, then don't worry about keeping your pace consistent. It's just not gonna happen, and to be honest it's not really what you want over hills. The best approach (and this is by no means easy) is to try to keep your effort consistent. So you'll slow down up hill and speed up down hill, but you're trying to keep your breathing and heart rate about the same. And it's tough to get over how silly you feel taking what feels like little baby steps while going up hill. BuckeyeBama is right about trying to keep your cadence steady, and your stride should be kept on a sliding scale. Like I said, this is NOT EASY. But very beneficial.
> 
> Now, if you want to spend the money and are willing to do some serious reading/research, there is technology to help with this: power meters. I have the Stryd foot pod, and I'm still learning to use it. What these do is translate your effort into a value measured in watts. It's similar to monitoring your heart rate, but it's a more immediate measurement, while your heart rate lags behind changes in effort. The basic idea is to help you maintain a consistent effort, which is more important than a consistent pace. But, like I said, still not easy. I also run in a hilly neighborhood, and if I want flat (or flatter) I have a nearby park I go to.





DopeyBadger said:


> Seems like you've gotten some great advice thus far.  I'll throw in my two cents.  When I train on certain days, I have a pace goal.  I then modify the goal based on the conditions outside (usually T+D).  Then, depending on the type of run, I give myself a window to hit.  The faster the pace relatively speaking (like 5k pace vs easy pace) the bigger the window:
> 
> LR = +/-10 sec
> M Tempo = +/- 10 sec
> HM Tempo = +/- 10 sec
> LT = +/- 5 sec
> 10k = +/- 5 sec
> 5k = +/- 5 sec
> 3k = +/- 3 sec
> Mile = +/- 1 sec
> 
> So for example, my run on 6/28 was a 2 x 6 mile at M Tempo.  Based on the temps, the pace should have been a 6:48 (GP) + 10 sec (for the first half of the training plan to be slower) + TD adjustment (1.5%-3%) = 7:04-7:11 goal pace.
> 
> View attachment 336751
> 
> The pace itself varied over the course of the run from a 6:45 to 7:25 min/mile (the first two miles are a WU).  So while the goal was "consistent" pacing, the reality is there was some ebb and flow to it based on a myriad of factors (turns, elevation, etc.).  These were the splits, Grade Adjusted Pace, and elevation.
> 
> View attachment 336750
> 
> So while the pace is more variable on the small scale, taking into account the actual running, the pace itself is rather even.  Still varies from 6:57 to 7:13 with a pace window of 6:54 to 7:14 (with a pace goal of 7:04), then everything still falls into window.  A nice feature on Strava is the "Grade Adjusted Pace" which attempts to take into account varied elevation in the route.  So with the "Mile 6" not withstanding, you can see my GAP was pretty tight at 7:01-7:04.  This is the case because while my actual pace wasn't as consistent when running up/down hills, my effort was.  While I have a pace targeted goal on most every run I do, I still trust my effort during the actual run.
> 
> In general, my route averages about 35 feet per mile of gained elevation (my old neighborhood was about 50 feet per mile).  I've found that training by effort and pace is still accomplishable even with a normal hilly route.
> 
> From a quick google, it would appear an Apple Watch "flight of stairs" is around 10 feet elevation gained.  So at 10 flights, you're looking at an elevation gain of 100 feet.  So that would be about 2 miles on my old route, and 3 miles on my new route for a comparison.





GreatLakes said:


> I second this if you are doing hills or trails.  You can also use heart rate and pick a window to stay in if your terrain is not even.  I'd invest in either a watch with a build in optical sensor or, and this is more accurate, a check sensor and set your watch fields to include the heart rate.  If you spike on a hill slow down, even to a walk if it is really steep, and try to maintain an even rate.  It is a different approach than cadence but also easier if the hills are significant.  I have a different cadence running uphill vs down personally.





kleph said:


> a running coach once advised me to approach hills like a cyclist. if you watch the tour de france, you see all those guys going uphill but their legs move in a whir. they are using lower gears with less resistance to offset the impact of the incline. so when i attack hills i speed up my cadence but shorten my strides and make an effort to keep my feet as close to the ground as possible. yeah, it feels a little silly at first but i'll put up with that for the performance payoff.



I appreciate all the advice!  will keep the music for pacing in mind for when the weather is bearable for noon running on a track.  I'm too paranoid to run in an uncontrolled environment with headphones.  I recently acquired a garmin and I am hopeful it will help me.  I can see the cadence afterward, and it is slower than I see recommend (closer to 160 on average not 180s),  I have not figured out if it is possible to make cadence display on the watch face, but I will be looking to do this!  To DopeyBadger's point, my mile times are relatively consistent, but within a mile I have a 2 minute spread.  I have yet to figure out how to set a lap, but I have mentally felt better seeing this mostly consistent time with the default setting of every mile, so the suggestion of a smaller interval is appealing.  I have been keen to notice that my point of feeling uncomfortable tracks when my HR says it is above 150, but I feel fine if I can keep it at or below, both of which Garmin says is on the low end of zone 4, and that I should be lower.  I am not interested in purchasing or running in a chest strap, but I am curious as to how well the optical sensor is- can it really tell that I am not at 148 (zone 3)?  I also imagine HR is a lagging indicator, so I while I can see value in telling me to not get up the hill as fast as I can next time, I am not sure I could adjust on the fly?  I have lots of 20' up and down hills like a wave field, so I will have an opportunity to try it out later this week!  

Again, I appreciate all the advice.  Now if I could just figure out how not to hate T+D=150 at 5am....


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> I can see the cadence afterward, and it is slower than I see recommend (closer to 160 on average not 180s), I have not figured out if it is possible to make cadence display on the watch face, but I will be looking to do this!



Keep in mind that cadence and stride length are a function of pace.  So someone running on the slower end of the spectrum will find their cadence below that 180 number (from Daniels assessment of 1984 Olympic runners who were around 180 spm or more, some were 180 and others 190, 200, etc).  Doesn't mean you're doing anything wrong necessarily.  Just keep the footfall underneath you.  Which means it could be a heel strike, fore strike, or mid-strike.  I find it more important that the foot fall underneath your body so that the force of the footfall be more evenly distributed.  Keep the steps quick and light.

Cadence, Stride Length, Gait and Pace: The Great Debate

 

https://www.scienceofrunning.com/2011/02/180-isnt-magic-number-stride-rate-and.html?v=7516fd43adaa



TheHamm said:


> I have been keen to notice that my point of feeling uncomfortable tracks when my HR says it is above 150, but I feel fine if I can keep it at or below, both of which Garmin says is on the low end of zone 4, and that I should be lower.



Since the Garmin is new, make sure you have the HR zones setup appropriately so you're getting an accurate picture for yourself.  I prefer the HRR method which Garmin supports using the Garmin Connect web interface.


----------



## tigger536

Bree said:


> Anyone have advice for visiting Atlanta??? What are some things to do besides aquarium, zoo and Coca Cola museum?  Flying in Thursday night.  DH has to work from hotel on Friday while I get my race bib.  Half marathon Saturday morning.  Flying home Sunday night.  DH doesn’t drink and we like outdoor stuff. DH is a hobby photographer and just went to the botanical gardens a couple months ago.



Hi! What race are you doing?  I second the suggestions @OldSlowGoofyGuy made.  Plus, at Ponce City market, check out 9 mile station - its on the roof.  There is a restaurant up there (and its pretty good), and carnival games and putt putt.  The bars up there have frose (you didn't say YOU don't drink, lol).  The views of the city are great up there. Walk the Beltline before or after - PCM is right on the Beltline.  More shopping and dining here, and its a great place to run.  Virginia Highlands is a great neighborhood to check out for shopping and dining(this neighborhood is very close to Piedmont Park/ Botanical Gardens). I would make a nice dinner reservation too.  Some of my favorites are Gunshow (Kevin Gillespie of top chef fame) and The Optimist (seafood). I could go on and on about restaurants, so message me if you want more. While you are checking out the Botanical Gardens, which I highly recommend, walk around in Piedmont Park (its next to the gardens).  Its our version of central park, its huge.  If you want some really good shopping, check out Lenox Mall and Phipps Plaza (they are across the street from each other, in Buckhead).  You'll find every store you can think of and some you didn't (and all the designer stuff).

Altanta is very hot, hilly and humid, so keep this in mind for your race.  Enjoy our city!


----------



## kleph

Bree said:


> Anyone have advice for visiting Atlanta??? What are some things to do besides aquarium, zoo and Coca Cola museum?  Flying in Thursday night.  DH has to work from hotel on Friday while I get my race bib.  Half marathon Saturday morning.  Flying home Sunday night.  DH doesn’t drink and we like outdoor stuff. DH is a hobby photographer and just went to the botanical gardens a couple months ago.





BuckeyeBama said:


> SEC Media Days happening this week in Atlanta.
> 
> *Roll Tide!!!*



which reminds me, the stadium is quite nice.


----------



## TheHamm

DopeyBadger said:


> Keep in mind that cadence and stride length are a function of pace.  So someone running on the slower end of the spectrum will find their cadence below that 180 number (from Daniels assessment of 1984 Olympic runners who were around 180 spm or more, some were 180 and others 190, 200, etc).  Doesn't mean you're doing anything wrong necessarily.  Just keep the footfall underneath you.  Which means it could be a heel strike, fore strike, or mid-strike.  I find it more important that the foot fall underneath your body so that the force of the footfall be more evenly distributed.  Keep the steps quick and light.
> 
> Cadence, Stride Length, Gait and Pace: The Great Debate
> 
> View attachment 337254
> 
> https://www.scienceofrunning.com/2011/02/180-isnt-magic-number-stride-rate-and.html?v=7516fd43adaa
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Garmin is new, make sure you have the HR zones setup appropriately so you're getting an accurate picture for yourself.  I prefer the HRR method which Garmin supports using the Garmin Connect web interface.



Thanks!  the stride length * frequency = speed makes sense, and I always love a good plot.  I'm not sure how to determine if my stride length is appropriate other than watch myself, which sounds challenging! 
Regarding HRR, I do have the default on my watch, and I do not see how to convert from their basic (220-age) *% via garmin connect.  However, the equation I found online from mayo clinic was [(220-age-resting hart rate )*%]+RHR.  Are you recommending simply use this equation and manually adjust the zones?  As my RHR is relatively low, the above does shift the zones down to where I would find myself solidly in the 'zone 3' category,


----------



## tigger536

kleph said:


> which reminds me, the stadium is quite nice.



The college football hall of fame (very close to aquarium and world of coke) is very fun too!


----------



## Bree

tigger536 said:


> Hi! What race are you doing?  I second the suggestions @OldSlowGoofyGuy made.  Plus, at Ponce City market, check out 9 mile station - its on the roof.  There is a restaurant up there (and its pretty good), and carnival games and putt putt.  The bars up there have frose (you didn't say YOU don't drink, lol).  The views of the city are great up there. Walk the Beltline before or after - PCM is right on the Beltline.  More shopping and dining here, and its a great place to run.  Virginia Highlands is a great neighborhood to check out for shopping and dining(this neighborhood is very close to Piedmont Park/ Botanical Gardens). I would make a nice dinner reservation too.  Some of my favorites are Gunshow (Kevin Gillespie of top chef fame) and The Optimist (seafood). I could go on and on about restaurants, so message me if you want more. While you are checking out the Botanical Gardens, which I highly recommend, walk around in Piedmont Park (its next to the gardens).  Its our version of central park, its huge.  If you want some really good shopping, check out Lenox Mall and Phipps Plaza (they are across the street from each other, in Buckhead).  You'll find every store you can think of and some you didn't (and all the designer stuff).
> 
> Altanta is very hot, hilly and humid, so keep this in mind for your race.  Enjoy our city!



I'm looking at the Craft Classic on September 8th.  I'm not thrilled with the course and we haven't committed 100% yet.  We are still trying to figure out if we can get to Tennessee for the Smoky Mountain half.  Plane tickets to Knoxville aren't cheap.


----------



## SunDial

Bree said:


> Anyone have advice for visiting Atlanta??? What are some things to do besides aquarium, zoo and Coca Cola museum?  Flying in Thursday night.  DH has to work from hotel on Friday while I get my race bib.  Half marathon Saturday morning.  Flying home Sunday night.  DH doesn’t drink and we like outdoor stuff. DH is a hobby photographer and just went to the botanical gardens a couple months ago.



The last visit to see my daughter she took me to their big cemetery.   Quite interesting.   Then we also went to their equivalent of central park.  Had a great time.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> Thanks! the stride length * frequency = speed makes sense, and I always love a good plot. I'm not sure how to determine if my stride length is appropriate other than watch myself, which sounds challenging!
> Regarding HRR, I do have the default on my watch, and I do not see how to convert from their basic (220-age) *% via garmin connect. However, the equation I found online from mayo clinic was [(220-age-resting hart rate )*%]+RHR. Are you recommending simply use this equation and manually adjust the zones? As my RHR is relatively low, the above does shift the zones down to where I would find myself solidly in the 'zone 3' category,



I'd personally say that as long as you don't feel like you're reaching with your foot when you step then you're probably ok.  The problem occurs when people want to pick up the pace, they have two options.  Increase cadence, or increase stride length (technically you could do both).  So some people when they pick up the pace feel as if they should reach out further with their foot to increase their stride length.  I'd suggest instead think about putting more power behind the step and the footfall should hopefully stay underneath as appropriate.  I tend to be a runner who increases both cadence and stride length (through power) when adjusting my pace upwards.

In regards to HR, the 220-age really isn't a good measure for HRmax.  And the HRR system uses HRmax as a basis for calculation, thus making it important that it's at least close to right.  But the 220-age represents more of a human average, but the big picture data shows that people can be as much as +/- 15 bpm from the 220-age value.  So some people have a 210+ max HR (and not 10 yrs old) and others have a 170 max HR (and not 50 years old).  Like me at around a 172-177 max HR, but the 220-age says I should be around 187.  So for now, use 220-age.  But once you run a good hard 5k, look at the end of the race and the HR value.  Make that your new HRmax as it's likely within a few beats if you're really challenging yourself late in the race.  There are also workout types that you could do to try and determine an accurate HRmax.

As far as the zones, they're fine as is once you change to HRR.  Daniels has the following chart that matches up reasonably well with my own personal data (although I do find myself on the low end of most of these values).

 

But I leave my HR zones as is on Garmin Connect after choosing the HRR method:

 

Zone 1 and 2 = Easy and low end long run pace.
Zone 3 = Long Run and low end M Tempo.
Zone 4 = M Tempo, HM Tempo, LT, and 10k pace.
Zone 5 = End of a 10k or end of a 5k race.

I barely, if ever, find myself in Zone 5.  I pay attention less to the zones and more to the actual HR since I've got loads of data to show me where I should be with each relative pace/effort.


----------



## derekleigh

@LSUlakes new races for me:

Aug
12 - derekleigh - City on the Lakes Triathlon Sprint (NG/) *my first triathlon of any kind*

Sept
30 - derekleigh - Tanger Outlet 5K (23:00/)


----------



## GreatLakes

@DopeyBadger where do you set the heartrate zones online in Garmin Connect?  I see where I do it on my VivoActive but when I go to User Settings online I see Gender, Weight, Height, Birth Date, Activity Class, and Running/Cycling VO2 Max but nowhere to setup anything with Heartrate.  The online video I found was an old version of the website that doesn't help.

Another question, if I have a setting on my device (910XT and/or VivoActive 3) does it update itself from Connect or do I have to set it up the same in all locations?

Sorry to bug you, I normally can find anything in settings anywhere but I'm at a loss.


----------



## DopeyBadger

GreatLakes said:


> @DopeyBadger where do you set the heartrate zones online in Garmin Connect?  I see where I do it on my VivoActive but when I go to User Settings online I see Gender, Weight, Height, Birth Date, Activity Class, and Running/Cycling VO2 Max but nowhere to setup anything with Heartrate.  The online video I found was an old version of the website that doesn't help.
> 
> Another question, if I have a setting on my device (910XT and/or VivoActive 3) does it update itself from Connect or do I have to set it up the same in all locations?
> 
> Sorry to bug you, I normally can find anything in settings anywhere but I'm at a loss.



Go to "Device Settings" listed under the device itself (far right on my screen):

 

From there, click "User Settings" on the screen:

 

Scroll down the screen to Heart Rate Zones:

 

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe if you update each of the devices in the manner above and then sync each, you should be good to go.  I'm not sure if it also works in the opposite direction when changing the settings on the watch first and then going to Garmin Connect.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

BuckeyeBama said:


> SEC Media Days happening this week in Atlanta.
> 
> *Roll Tide!!!*


This means football season is coming soon!  Sadly, I don't know if this excites me or scares me.  BYU had a really bad season last year and I figure the 49ers owners will find a way to destroy the upward momentum the team gained last season.


----------



## GreatLakes

DopeyBadger said:


> Go to "Device Settings" listed under the device itself (far right on my screen):
> 
> View attachment 337308
> 
> From there, click "User Settings" on the screen:
> 
> View attachment 337313
> 
> Scroll down the screen to Heart Rate Zones:
> 
> View attachment 337311
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I believe if you update each of the devices in the manner above and then sync each, you should be good to go.  I'm not sure if it also works in the opposite direction when changing the settings on the watch first and then going to Garmin Connect.



Thanks for that info.  I did manage to find that poking around but what I'm missing is the ability to edit the method used (Based on...) in your example above.

Here is what I am seeing on the exact same page:



I want to enter my resting heart rate which Garmin already knows anyway since the VA3 has an optical sensor and change to the % of reserve method but don't see that option.  Is it possibly device specific?  That would be odd since the logic would likely be done on the back end and not on the watch even if that means I don't get a real time display.


----------



## SarahDisney

GreatLakes said:


> Thanks for that info.  I did manage to find that poking around but what I'm missing is the ability to edit the method used (Based on...) in your example above.
> 
> Here is what I am seeing on the exact same page:
> 
> View attachment 337314



You said above that you're using the VivoActive 3, right? I'm wondering if it doesn't have that ability to edit the method used. Because I see the same thing you do (and I'm using the VivoActive3).


----------



## GreatLakes

SarahDisney said:


> You said above that you're using the VivoActive 3, right? I'm wondering if it doesn't have that ability to edit the method used. Because I see the same thing you do (and I'm using the VivoActive3).



Yep.  I could see not showing the zone in real-time if it isn't supported on the device but I would think the software could take the data and apply the logic in Connect after the upload if that is the case.


----------



## TheHamm

GreatLakes said:


> Thanks for that info.  I did manage to find that poking around but what I'm missing is the ability to edit the method used (Based on...) in your example above.
> 
> Here is what I am seeing on the exact same page:
> 
> View attachment 337314
> 
> I want to enter my resting heart rate which Garmin already knows anyway since the VA3 has an optical sensor and change to the % of reserve method but don't see that option.  Is it possibly device specific?  That would be odd since the logic would likely be done on the back end and not on the watch even if that means I don't get a real time display.



Oh, good, it is not just me!  Mine too looks this way and does not appear to allow auto-calc of the HRR.  

ETA: a Ctrl+F of 'reserve' or 'HRR' come up with nothing in the V3 manual.


----------



## DopeyBadger

GreatLakes said:


> Thanks for that info.  I did manage to find that poking around but what I'm missing is the ability to edit the method used (Based on...) in your example above.
> 
> Here is what I am seeing on the exact same page:
> 
> View attachment 337314
> 
> I want to enter my resting heart rate which Garmin already knows anyway since the VA3 has an optical sensor and change to the % of reserve method but don't see that option.  Is it possibly device specific?  That would be odd since the logic would likely be done on the back end and not on the watch even if that means I don't get a real time display.





SarahDisney said:


> You said above that you're using the VivoActive 3, right? I'm wondering if it doesn't have that ability to edit the method used. Because I see the same thing you do (and I'm using the VivoActive3).





GreatLakes said:


> Yep.  I could see not showing the zone in real-time if it isn't supported on the device but I would think the software could take the data and apply the logic in Connect after the upload if that is the case.





TheHamm said:


> Oh, good, it is not just me!  Mine too looks this way and does not appear to allow auto-calc of the HRR.
> 
> ETA: a Ctrl+F of 'reserve' or 'HRR' come up with nothing in the V3 manual.



How very strange!  I guess then I'd consider manually changing the zones to reflect the %HRR data.  Seems odd it doesn't allow that change automatically though.  I'd imagine changing them manually on GC should sync the changes to the watch as well.


----------



## LSUlakes

Good afternoon everyone! It's definitely a MONDAY! Got home a little late and it's been a crazy morning at the office so today QOTD isn't going to happen. Disney was a blast and we took advantage of every moment we were there! Park crowds are much lower than what I was thinking it would be. I would say lower than our April trip as well, but.... THE TOUR GROUPS! If you ever want to see a FP+ line become useless wait for what seems like 100+ teens hit up the fast pass line while your in standby in what was a 10-15 minute wait. It was hot which was expected and during the hottest parts of the day we would see a show or a place to have a adult beverage and people watch! So much fun and I'm looking forward to going back soon with the kiddos!


----------



## cavepig

I've posted a few things in the marathon thread but for anyone registering in case you aren't aware  (I doubt here as this group is on game) - - -  


There are bunch of new FAQs for your new RunDisney account management, https://www.rundisney.com/help/faq/ 

You can only use ONE form of Payment meaning ONE Disney Gift Card, ONE credit/debit card, or ONE Disney Chase Rewards Redemption card.  If you use a Gift Card or Redemption card make sure it has enough to cover the race(s) cost and the 6.6% processing fee.  If you have multiple gift cards or need to add, go to the Disney Gift card site to do this.

You can register multiple people and for multiple races in ONE transaction.

Race Registrations do not show up in MDE (don't look on the app for them either).  When you sign in it will fill in the "myself" information mostly, but for anyone else you will be filling that in each time for that person.   It does not pull information from your friends & family in MDE.  

If you register multiple people be aware that you will be in charge of their registration. It will be in your account for updating things like Proof of Time.  If you read the FAQs there is a way to move it into your account by emailing, but might as well register separate so you don't have to deal with that if you don't want someone else managing your registration.

Otherwise, treat AP/DVC day just like in the past where you go to the Passsholder or DVC site or follow the link from RunDisney under "Early Registration Opportunities".


----------



## avondale

DopeyBadger said:


> I'd personally say that as long as you don't feel like you're reaching with your foot when you step then you're probably ok.  The problem occurs when people want to pick up the pace, they have two options.  Increase cadence, or increase stride length (technically you could do both).  So some people when they pick up the pace feel as if they should reach out further with their foot to increase their stride length.  I'd suggest instead think about putting more power behind the step and the footfall should hopefully stay underneath as appropriate.  I tend to be a runner who increases both cadence and stride length (through power) when adjusting my pace upwards.
> 
> In regards to HR, the 220-age really isn't a good measure for HRmax.  And the HRR system uses HRmax as a basis for calculation, thus making it important that it's at least close to right.  But the 220-age represents more of a human average, but the big picture data shows that people can be as much as +/- 15 bpm from the 220-age value.  So some people have a 210+ max HR (and not 10 yrs old) and others have a 170 max HR (and not 50 years old).  Like me at around a 172-177 max HR, but the 220-age says I should be around 187.  So for now, use 220-age.  But once you run a good hard 5k, look at the end of the race and the HR value.  Make that your new HRmax as it's likely within a few beats if you're really challenging yourself late in the race.  There are also workout types that you could do to try and determine an accurate HRmax.
> 
> As far as the zones, they're fine as is once you change to HRR.  Daniels has the following chart that matches up reasonably well with my own personal data (although I do find myself on the low end of most of these values).
> 
> View attachment 337296
> 
> But I leave my HR zones as is on Garmin Connect after choosing the HRR method:
> 
> View attachment 337297
> 
> Zone 1 and 2 = Easy and low end long run pace.
> Zone 3 = Long Run and low end M Tempo.
> Zone 4 = M Tempo, HM Tempo, LT, and 10k pace.
> Zone 5 = End of a 10k or end of a 5k race.
> 
> I barely, if ever, find myself in Zone 5.  I pay attention less to the zones and more to the actual HR since I've got loads of data to show me where I should be with each relative pace/effort.



I can change the HR zones on my Garmin Forerunner 235 through the settings on the watch and don't have to go through Garmin Connect, if that's helpful.  I don't know if all Garmins can do that.


----------



## TheHamm

avondale said:


> I can change the HR zones on my Garmin Forerunner 235 through the settings on the watch and don't have to go through Garmin Connect, if that's helpful.  I don't know if all Garmins can do that.


The vivoactive 3 also lets you type in new numbers from the watch face.  However, math should be done before hand as it seems the screen times out.


----------



## tigger536

Bree said:


> I'm looking at the Craft Classic on September 8th.  I'm not thrilled with the course and we haven't committed 100% yet.  We are still trying to figure out if we can get to Tennessee for the Smoky Mountain half.  Plane tickets to Knoxville aren't cheap.



I love the Craft Classic race! I ran it last year and would be running this year if I wasn't going out of town for a bachelorette weekend. The course is great, it takes you through some great areas of Atlanta, and begins and ends in Grant Park, which is a change from most other Atlanta halfs that end in midtown. Plus great beer after from Monday Night brewing.  I highly recommend this race.


----------



## tigger536

Race report: I completed the Carolina Reaper 26.2 challenge on Saturday  10x 2.62 mile laps, done every 40 minutes (so if you finish in 25, you get 15 minutes to rest, finish in 39 and you don't get to rest, finish in 40:01 and you don't get to continue to the next lap).  It started at 2pm just outside of Greenville, SC (ran part of the swamp rabbit trail and "cemetery hill" for those familiar with the area).  It was HOT! And HUMID! 95-96 real feel at the worst of it.  Some nice cloud cover for the first lap, then this quickly disappeared and the sun did its worst. My best lap was 23:24 (first lap) and worst was 29:03 (last lap).  Average was 26:54, for a total moving time of 4:28:56.  18/47 female, 45/127 overall (including DNFs). The heat was killer and there were alot of DNFs - 47 out of 127, so I'm very proud of this result! It was harder than I thought to start and stop though, as I started to get stiff during the breaks towards the end - and it seemed like the time between laps just evaporated, lol. But good practice for Disney character lines, I suppose. They did a good job with the aid station - pickles, chips, tailwind (lifesaver!) and more and they had cold towels for us after each lap, and sometimes push pops. It was hilly too when done 10 times - cemetery hill got worse with each lap.  Total elevation was about 1300.  Not sure I would do this again because the heat was brutal, but I had a great time.


----------



## PrincessV

Trying to catch up after two weeks off!  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point do you decide that a running shirt or shorts are no longer worthy of wearing for a run?


When the elastic goes or something crucial - like a seam - breaks and can't be fixed in a way that's comfortable. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you wear your running shoes for anything other than running while they are still in your rotation as running shoes or your only pair?


Nope, never. Mostly because I need stability shoes for running, but neutral for non-running, so I have separate shoes for each purpose.



roxymama said:


> Thank you everyone.  I'm glad I have this community.


(((HUGS))) Thinking of you, @roxymama 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision?


10K and full for sure, plus 5K if I can swing it before it sells out.



LdyStormy76 said:


> Previous discussions have touched on retiring shoes based on miles, tread or just knowing it is time.  However, it seemed that people who are diehard fans of a specific shoe style typically get approximately the same amount of wear/miles before retiring a pair.  Have you ever had a pair that needs to be retired sooner than you normally would have?  Does this happen more frequently the longer you run, or is it typically a one off?  Also, do you typically find that shoes are fine one day and the next you know they have to be retired?


I have a hard time with mileage on running shoes: nearly none are made with a forefoot strike in mind, so I wear out the forefoot outsole WAY faster than any other part of the shoe. And living in FL, where I often run on wet pavement, I need that forefoot grip to be secure. So it's rare that I get more than 250 out of any shoe, but I've had some go as soon as 150. I'm actually closing in on 250 with my first pair of NB Vongo v2s and the outsole still looks and feels good - they just may break 300, though I can feel the midsole starting to get mushy. And yep, I can wear a shoe one day and be fine, and know the next time I wear them it's time to go.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets discuss chafing today! Everyone's favorite conversation that we have all experienced at least once, but rarely discuss... except maybe here or with a runner friend. So tell us your stories, what works and what doesnt, how to treat existing areas when attempts to prevent failed, ect!

ATTQOTD: Body Glide FTW!!! This is one of those products I have never heard of until I started running. Well maybe not until I had my first experience! If you did not know you had some chafing after a run, the shower will let you know if there was any doubt! The most desperate I have ever been was while running a marathon in a singlet I started to have chaffing in my armpit / triceps area and it was killing me. In a time of desperation and at least 8 miles to go I opted for the stick with Vaseline to solve the problem. While this worked well, it also created some problems. Specifically, my singlet was more or less ruined because of using it, and I used my hands to rub it on. Opening a GU with those hands was a challenge that kept me occupied for a good half mile lol. The good news is I was able to run the remainder of that race without that burning!!! Currently I have chafing, not from running but from touring the parks eekkk! Body Glide and time will take care of that. So theres my interesting stories lol.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I use 2 Toms SportShield Roll-On to avoid inner thigh chafing when wearing skirts with short shorts - works perfectly! The only time I've actually chafed was just last week, NOT running: I wore my old, super soft, UA running tee while driving for 12 hours and somehow managed to chafe under my arms. Apparently the motion of steering at 70mph is more chafey than arm swings while running?!


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Um, I dont really deal with chafing issues... 
Although the one time I wore a running skirt without something underneath, it wasnt comfortable,  but didnt quite get to the point of chafing. Those built-in shorts were not very comfortable.


----------



## Chaitali

Ugh, chafing.  I use body glide and it's generally enough.  My worse experience was once where my sports bra caused pretty bad chafing on my back.  I practically screamed in the shower.  My husband had to help me out of the bra and said that there was a pretty deep abrasion.  I think I might still have the mark on my back from that.  So I started using body glide under the bra strap after that for double digit runs.  When I got to super long runs for marathon training, I actually had to put KT Tape under the bra band to prevent chafing.  I also started to have chafing on the inside of my upper arms unless I was wearing a long sleeved shirt.  So I started using body glide there as well.


----------



## MissLiss279

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I use 2 Toms SportShield Roll-On to avoid inner thigh chafing when wearing skirts with short shorts - works perfectly! The only time I've actually chafed was just last week, NOT running: I wore my old, super soft, UA running tee while driving for 12 hours and somehow managed to chafe under my arms. Apparently the motion of steering at 70mph is more chafey than arm swings while running?!


I use that stuff for my toes! Body glide doesn’t help my toes, but this stuff does!


----------



## PrincessV

MissLiss279 said:


> I use that stuff for my toes! Body glide doesn’t help my toes, but this stuff does!


Yes! I broke my pinky toe during training and the buddy-taping for that caused a painful blister - SportShield was the only thing that kept me going while marathon training!


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: Body glide.  I only get chafing in the sport bra area, so that's where i use it.  But my bra tried to kill me this weekend at the Reaper.  I have ugly red marks where the straps were and underneath.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss chafing today! Everyone's favorite conversation that we have all experienced at least once, but rarely discuss... except maybe here or with a runner friend. So tell us your stories, what works and what doesnt, how to treat existing areas when attempts to prevent failed, ect!



Body Glide and TriSlide both work very well to prevent chafing on feet and legs. Band-aids and KT tape are good choices to prevent bloody nipples.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I actually haven't had problems with this yet. Occasionally I'll get a small line along my sports bra, but nothing too major.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss chafing today! Everyone's favorite conversation that we have all experienced at least once, but rarely discuss... except maybe here or with a runner friend. So tell us your stories, what works and what doesnt, how to treat existing areas when attempts to prevent failed, ect!



Body Glide has always worked well for me.  I use it on all runs longer than 6 miles.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  no chafing yet.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOD: Funny you should ask! I've come to realize the runDisney shirts are tougher on the ol' nipples than my other shirts. Well, I headed out for my run this morning and forgot protection. About 3 miles in (of a 7 miler) I realized my mistake and ran back in to correct the oversight. (sensitive skin transpore tape and a 3/4" hole punch) Otherwise I'll use body glide in areas that might have potential issues, but I pretty much only need that for races and long runs. I cut out the shorts liners and use boxer briefs, which limits my need for glide. (Guys, check out Saxx underwear.)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - Compression shorts solved my problem. About 20 years ago I tried my first pair of compression shorts and it made running long so much more enjoyable. I have, over the years, tried many other things (like Body Glide) and they just don't work for me. I also have issues with my nipples on long runs in the heat, which I solve with Vaseline. The salt from my sweat gradually builds up in the fabric of my shirt and acts like sandpaper.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I do not chafe in any meaningful way in runs under 5 miles. I can, however, gauge the effect that a new shirt, shorts, socks, shoes, etc. will have over a longer distance within that window. If I can feel something coming on in a training run of that distance, it gets removed from the lineup (or specialized for shorter runs). From there, as long as I follow “nothing new on race day,” I’m good.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Body Glide for me. I don't need it ever run, just when it's super hot, super cold, or anything over 13 miles. I will carry a pocket size and reapply for a marathon.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Body Glide.


----------



## Jules76126

Finally caught up with over 65+ pages to go through . I have really enjoyed the food debates -

BBQ - I don't like it or fried chicken. I know, I'm weird.

I am a beer snob - especially after speaking over two weeks drinking quality Irish brews.

I would also say I am a whiskey snob thanks to my husband who has gotten me into it. We are also wine snobs, but will drink whats available if need be. 

And I will definitely claim to be the ultimate tea snob. I only drink tea - no coffee and had to have room in my carry on so we could pick up my favorite tea at Heathrow. 

Always Coke - never pepsi

Pizza - we don't eat this out much as I make good pizza at home. Can't beat the pizza in the North End and for good take out we will do Portland Pie when in Maine. 

Now to stay caught up


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss chafing today! Everyone's favorite conversation that we have all experienced at least once, but rarely discuss... except maybe here or with a runner friend. So tell us your stories, what works and what doesnt, how to treat existing areas when attempts to prevent failed, ect!



First unless it gets into the 30's I don't wear a shirt so that helps with some of it.  I use Body Glide and Aquaphor when needed, especially between the toes on a long run.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I really, really like TriSlide, especially for marathons and hot runs. It's great to spray in between the toes and everywhere else...and I mean everywhere! Just be careful where you spray it - it makes bathroom tiles very slippery!!!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: My thighs are BFFs and I am totally okay with that. But I got really jealous of girl's who can wear cute, short running shorts. I tried body glide but still got chafed so I thought it just didn't work for me. I bought longer compression shorts and everything was fine. BUT IT'S HOT. And I wanted to wear cute flowy shorts. So I bought some shorts and tried body glide again and now everything is peachy. I don't know if I just got used to it or what, but I am happy I can run in shorts I like now. 
Other places I can chafe: sports bra band areas and under my arms. Those are usually minimal and I know which bra/tanks that happen in, so I will just apply body glide on those parts as needed.

But boyyyy do I remember the days of when I first started running and my thigh chafed so bad they bled and the shower hurt so much and I was like "I am never running again". Chafing is the worst.


----------



## JulieODC

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I actually haven't had problems with this yet. Occasionally I'll get a small line along my sports bra, but nothing too major.



Haha I swear we are some sort of running twins!! I always copy your answers on things. Knocking on wood for this one....

That said, I am NOT registering for the marathon this week


----------



## avondale

ATTQOTD:  Before each run, I use Body Glide on my breast bone where the center of the sports bra will sit and then also just below my armpits and the corresponding areas on my biceps.  Depending on the humidity and length of the run, the pit/biceps combination may chafe.  If I'm wearing my hydration vest, I know that the edge sitting on my left shoulder will chafe about a 1/2-inch line, so I will Body Glide that.  Otherwise, I'm good to go.  If my sports bra starts chafing in more areas, then it's a sign that it's getting old and needs to start rotating to shorter runs and then out.

My worst experience with chafing was a half-marathon race in the pouring rain and low 50s F temps.  It was cool enough (and I was inexperienced enough) to think that I need to wear long sleeves (and maybe a tank under - don't remember), so there was way too much fabric involved.  I knew I was going to get chafed from getting soaked, so I tried to use Body Glide on EVERYTHING before the race, but it just wasn't enough.  I ended up with chafing along all fabric edges and seams and wow, that was painful.  While I will still run in the rain, I don't think I've ever gotten quite as soaked as I was after that race.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am the worst at remembering to put on Body Glide, so I just a hot chafed mess. LOL. My right armpit chafes with certain tank tops, the front and back under my sports bra chafes quite often and the back band of my shorts on my lower back chafes sometimes due to my flipbelt being tighter than my shorts. I'm pretty sure I am permanently scarred in these places, but I'll just consider them my battle wounds. 

The worst ever was after Princess Half in 2017. I wore compression shorts for the first time ever (what an idiot!) because that is what looked best under my Cinderella skirt. There was something messed up with the seam on the shorts and I thought my leg was going to amputate itself, which probably would have felt better. If you had not been able to see through my skirt without those shorts on, I would have stripped them off right in the middle of World Drive. LOL.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

As unpleasant a conversation as chafing can be, I think it's good that we have it.  You never know what might help somebody else out.  

I learned about bodyglide before my 2006 Disney World visit.  It doesn't work well on my toes, but works great everywhere else I can chafe.  It's an absolute lifesaver for non running park days.  

I tend to be hit or miss with chafing, so I tend to apply just in case.  I've started using vaseline for post run relief on my inner thighs and that helps too.  Nipple chafing became an issue, but the local running store told me about nipguard and that works well for me.  It was never too painful, but the worst cases could bother me for a day or two.  My armpits can get painfully chafed even with bodyglide so I'm hoping that vaseline solves that issue for the marathon.  But at least I won't really feel that pain until the shower.


----------



## cavepig

It's been so humid I have had major sports bra chafing, red devil lines I guess,  but I ordered a bunch of new tanks with built in sports bras so may just survive.

My armband does too sometimes.


----------



## Kerry1957

Chasing Dopey said:


> ATTQOD: I cut out the shorts liners and use boxer briefs, which limits my need for glide. (Guys, check out Saxx underwear.)



I also cut the liners out of my shorts and were Saxx kinetics underneath. They are wonderful.  I've never found a great solution for nipple abrasion. Band-aids and tape fall off and Glide helps but not always enough. It's the reason I will often run the middle 5 or 6 miles of a HM shirtless. It's funny how the Disney photographers always seem to skip me while shirtless.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss chafing today! Everyone's favorite conversation that we have all experienced at least once, but rarely discuss... except maybe here or with a runner friend. So tell us your stories, what works and what doesnt, how to treat existing areas when attempts to prevent failed, ect!



I've used body glide and sportshield in the past.  On a whim I ordered Gold Bond Friction Defense from Amazon once and I've found it to be as good as body glide and much cheaper.  I just use that now.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

avondale said:


> I ended up with chafing along all fabric edges and seams...



For half marathon and up, not only do I apply Body Glide to me, I apply it to all edges and seams of my shorts and shirt. I figure there's no such thing as too much (maybe in the foot/sock area), so rubbing it on my clothes gives a double layer of protection.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Kerry1957 said:


> I also cut the liners out of my shorts and were Saxx kinetics underneath. They are wonderful.  I've never found a great solution for nipple abrasion. Band-aids and tape fall off and Glide helps but not always enough. It's the reason I will often run the middle 5 or 6 miles of a HM shirtless. It's funny how the Disney photographers always seem to skip me while shirtless.



Have you tried Band Aid Sport Extra Wide?  I've found them to be the only one that works for me.  They have never fallen off and I can get away with an evening/morning run combo without issues.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I really, really like TriSlide, especially for marathons and hot runs. It's great to spray in between the toes and everywhere else...and I mean everywhere! Just be careful where you spray it - it makes bathroom tiles very slippery!!!



This!  I've learned to place a towel on the floor.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Kerry1957 said:


> I also cut the liners out of my shorts and were Saxx kinetics underneath. They are wonderful.  I've never found a great solution for nipple abrasion. Band-aids and tape fall off and Glide helps but not always enough. It's the reason I will often run the middle 5 or 6 miles of a HM shirtless. It's funny how the Disney photographers always seem to skip me while shirtless.



Step 1: Nexcare Sensitive Skin Low Trauma Tape (link)

Step 2: 3/4" Circle Punch (link)

They stay in place (for any distance) yet don't hurt to pull off. You can try NipGaurds, NipEaze, or Incognippo (which I admit is a great name), but the DIY stickers are a fraction of the cost, are the same thing, and work like a charm.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD:  (Mr.)
I have Body Glide stick, Body Glide lotion, and TriSlide spray.  Different application vehicles for different areas of the body.  Somewhere, my old Pharmaceutics dermatology professor is smiling. 

The lotion is for the inside of my big toes, as the stick doesn't seem to adhere well to that area. 

After the Dark Side half, I invested in some NipGuards.  Fortunately, things weren't too bad, and didn't ruin the post-race photos.


----------



## Slogger

I used Body Glide until I found the Gold Bond roll on at Walmart.   Seems to work just as well.  
I tend to get blisters on my feet on v-e-r-y long runs and use Band-Aids as a preventative measure.


----------



## mtnmjd

Chasing Dopey said:


> Step 1: Nexcare Sensitive Skin Low Trauma Tape (link)
> 
> Step 2: 3/4" Circle Punch (link)
> 
> They stay in place (for any distance) yet don't hurt to pull off. You can try NipGaurds, NipEaze, or Incognippo (which I admit is a great name), but the DIY stickers are a fraction of the cost, are the same thing, and work like a charm.




Definitely trying this method!
After sweating off my bodyglide during the Dark Side 1/2 my Han Solo white shirt had two red dots in the front, I had to repin my bib to hold my vest over the marks so they didn't show up in the pictures.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss chafing today! Everyone's favorite conversation that we have all experienced at least once, but rarely discuss... except maybe here or with a runner friend. So tell us your stories, what works and what doesnt, how to treat existing areas when attempts to prevent failed, etc!


ATTQOTD: Never really had issues in the past but since I've started doing longer runs, I have been applying some Body Glide in typical areas and that seems to work well. I like the idea of a spray rather than a stick so I may try the TriSlide.

Do any of you bring some Glide along on a long run/race in case there is a spot that got missed? Do they make super portable sizes that fit in a pocket or running belt?


----------



## DIS-OH

Couldn’t run last night because we were busy putting up sweet corn.  We blanch and cool the ears, cut off the kernels and then freeze.  We did about 50 quart bags and 7 gallon bags.

Wish you all live close enough to share our crop with you!  DH farms 1500 acres and devotes a small section to sweet corn.   We always have way more than we can handle!


----------



## AFwifelife

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I actually haven't had problems with this yet. Occasionally I'll get a small line along my sports bra, but nothing too major.



Same.  I do run in my tried and true tops though and anything that rubs slightly on a short run gets sent to the leisure drawer.  I also run mostly in capris because I hate how shorts creep up or are so tight I don't feel comfortable being outside in them lol.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTDOTD: Last year's fav shorts started being a problem this spring, and it took me longer than I care to admit- I had odd circles around both of my thighs where the little grippy things were.  So those are out now!  I was also confused after my monsoon 10K that I had rubbed my inner biceps raw, also did not notice until the next day as I did not really take a shower after the race having still been rained on the whole thing and being not at all smelly.  I did get a bit paranoid earlier this summer when it was humid and grabbed a stick of glide on my way to a run- they only had a giant one or a tiny pink one.  I do not understand why it needs to be pink, and no one in the store could answer this.



jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: My thighs are BFFs and I am totally okay with that. But I got really jealous of girl's who can wear cute, short running shorts. I tried body glide but still got chafed so I thought it just didn't work for me. I bought longer compression shorts and everything was fine. BUT IT'S HOT. And I wanted to wear cute flowy shorts. So I bought some shorts and tried body glide again and now everything is peachy. I don't know if I just got used to it or what, but I am happy I can run in shorts I like now.


As I find my favorite shorts are 6" compression shorts on backorder until August, I am hopeful something else will work.  Do you think you became more tolerant of the rub or your legs changed shape to make something shorter and lighter work?  My thighs eat  those things, but it seems to be what is available.


----------



## Miranda

I have permanent chafing marks on my breastbone and on either side of my sports bra clasp.  Even when I put Body Glide there, I still get some chafing, especially after longer runs, but at this time of the year pretty much after any workout, run or Orangetheory.


----------



## GreatLakes

@DopeyBadger @SarahDisney @TheHamm It looks like the HR settings in Garmin Connect are device dependent.  I went in to check the same area for my 910XT and I had the additional options.

Looking at the features of the 935 I noticed a feature under Heart Rate labeled % HRR which the VA3 doesn't have:



Mystery solved.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: The worst chafing I had was from an armband. I then used Body Glude and switched arms every 7km.

I since then changed to a smaller phone that I carry in my capri pockets for long distances. Because they are capri, I never had chafing on my tighs but, yes, they are warmer than other shorts and skirts.

I also had one case of bra straps chafing on my back (first half I ran) and now ask someone to help me put Body Glide.


----------



## tidefan

Question - On a NON-LTE Apple Watch 3...  If I use power-saving mode (so no HR) and I don't stream music (I don't listen to music when I run), will the watch last the 5-6 hours it will take to finish the race?  I haven't had any issues with it so far, but the longest I've gone is 6 miles...

EDITED TO ADD:  I do not take my phone with me, so the watch does pick up the GPS...


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss chafing today! Everyone's favorite conversation that we have all experienced at least once, but rarely discuss... except maybe here or with a runner friend. So tell us your stories, what works and what doesnt, how to treat existing areas when attempts to prevent failed, ect!
> 
> ATTQOTD: Body Glide FTW!!! This is one of those products I have never heard of until I started running. Well maybe not until I had my first experience! If you did not know you had some chafing after a run, the shower will let you know if there was any doubt! The most desperate I have ever been was while running a marathon in a singlet I started to have chaffing in my armpit / triceps area and it was killing me. In a time of desperation and at least 8 miles to go I opted for the stick with Vaseline to solve the problem. While this worked well, it also created some problems. Specifically, my singlet was more or less ruined because of using it, and I used my hands to rub it on. Opening a GU with those hands was a challenge that kept me occupied for a good half mile lol. The good news is I was able to run the remainder of that race without that burning!!! Currently I have chafing, not from running but from touring the parks eekkk! Body Glide and time will take care of that. So theres my interesting stories lol.



I don't have many chafing stories, I have been lucky.  The one I do have is not pleasant.  I think I have told it before.  During the 2016 Disney full I wore my water belt.  I normally wear it with the pouch that holds stuff in the front.  Never had a problem in any training run or race prior to this one so no big deal.   Well, for whatever reason, maybe because I was drenched from the humidity before we hit MK it was different.  Well, think about wear that pouch would rest while sitting in the front and what it might rub on for 27 1/2 miles during that race.  I couldn't feel anything wrong because I was sweaty I guess.  Needless to say, that shower back in the hotel was not fun.  For the record, I wore the belt so it faced the back this past year and I did bodyglide my friend down below just to be safe as well.   Sorry if that was TMI.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For todays topic I wanted to discuss running while on a diet. For those who have done it, what was the plan? What are some lessons you learned that you wish you knew before learning it the hard way? What worked vs did not work?

ATTQOTD: I've started my diet since I've returned from our trip and I forgot how much it kinda sucks only into day 3. What sucks more is my weight so I'm in it for the long haul. Currently at 232 with a goal of getting back into the low 210. At my largest I was 255, so I know I can do this. I follow a low carb diet, with some intermediate fasting in there 1-2 per week. As my mileage increases I will have to introduce more of a balanced diet to fuel my runs, but hopefully by that time I am getting near my goal weight. Lessons learned last time doing this! Do not fast on Friday with a long run on Saturday as part of the normal schedule. It took a while to figure out why my runs seemed so hard, but as I learned more about fueling, i found the error in my ways. However, in some cases this idea can work towards training if done once in a while. I think @DopeyBadger probably has a more scientific approach to this, but in simple terms you are starting your run on a low tank and teaching your body to use other fuel sources to keep going. It can simulate the later miles of the marathon. The low carb approach works, and can be made into a lifestyle change, I just got to relaxed and my weight kinda snowballed out of control. With 6 months to marathon weekend I have a big mountain to climb to get ready, but I will be ready!


----------



## LSUlakes

*RACE LIST UPDATE:
*
With registration open to AP, DVC, and whatever else is out there, plus normal registration opening up tomorrow I think its time to open up the month of January 2019 to the OP. Since today I will struggle to keep up with this, I ask that everyone who wants there race to be added to the list, to please do so tomorrow. Happy registration!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I also follow a low carb diet, partly for weight loss/maintenance, partly for a gluten intolerance. I also allowed my weight to creep up by having too many "cheat" items (I'm looking at you Dunkin Donuts!). Last week I did a Fat Fast, where for 5 days all my foods had to be 80-90% fat and stay under 1200 calories a day. This is the only time I count calories on a low carb diet. I lost 5.2 lbs! I am back to normal low carb eating this week and will weigh on Saturday morning to see where my weight stabilized at. I also do IF but I do it daily, eating between 11:00 am and 7:00 pm, so it doesn't affect my long runs on Saturdays. I do have a coffee with heavy whipping cream in the mornings. 

Before, when I was strict low carb, I was fat-adapted, where my body was trained to use fat for fuel. I rarely used any type of fuel during training runs. That is more for endurance than speed though. If you are trying to get faster then you need more carbs.


----------



## PrincessV

huskies90 said:


> Do any of you bring some Glide along on a long run/race in case there is a spot that got missed? Do they make super portable sizes that fit in a pocket or running belt?


I don't bring it on runs, but I do carry the mini-size Body Glide in my daily purse, in case dress shoes start rubbing and for my kid, who never remembers to use it before wearing his Crocs in the parks all day. I know people who do bring that mini-size with them on runs/races, though.

On long summer runs, I bring a little contact lens case with me: in one side I store sunscreen, in the other Vaseline. That fits neatly into almost any pocket with plenty of room to spare, and is really handy for out-and-backs when I can't swing by home or car. I use that for races, too, and was so glad I had it for this year's PHM, when I dropped and lost my lip balm before the race even started; my chapped lips were very grateful for that Vaseline!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For todays topic I wanted to discuss running while on a diet. For those who have done it, what was the plan? What are some lessons you learned that you wish you knew before learning it the hard way? What worked vs did not work?


ATTQOTD: "Dieting", as in strictly reducing calorie intake, has never, ever worked for me while exercising regularly. I have chronic low blood-sugar, so it becomes a major issue to burn very much more than I'm taking in. And I can't ever do low- or no-carb diets. I need to drop 5ish pounds now, and instead of anything drastic, I'm just reducing portion size a bit and trying to stay away from empty calories. Past experience tells me that as soon as I get deep into marathon training, weight just starts slipping off because I'm never hungry enough to eat back all that I burn. And then post-marathon I'll be back up a few pounds until the next round. If it weren't for the heat here in summer, I'd just aim to be marathon training all the time, lol!


----------



## Chaitali

Thanks for the earlier tips about running up hill.  I tried it this morning with the shorter strides and faster turnover on the uphills and it really seemed to help.

As far as the dieting, I'm still trying to figure this out.  Last year during marathon training, I kept an eye on calorie input and output and my goal was to make sure I didn't gain weight during training.  That worked well.  But I've gained some pounds since then and need to lose them now and have had limited success so far.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I've been dieting for the last year and a half roughly. I'm down about 60 and when I added running back into my life I had to adjust my diet. I used to stick strictly to points (weight watchers) and at times that really backfired. I wouldn't eat one point over even if I was starving after a run. That didnt help me at all. In fact, at times I gained weight. I've learned to listen to my body a little better, if I'm really hungry after a run and I'm out of points/calories for the day I try to go for a lean protein or a small glass of chocolate milk. I've also learned to not let the scale be the end all be all of a diet. For example, I weigh roughly the same, give or take 10 pounds, as I did in March. But the clothes I wore in March don't fit. At all. I'm the same weight but a size or two smaller. I also have to track if I want to be successful. I hate tracking with a passion but it certainly leads me to success. Unless I'm at Disney. Then I don't count those calories.
At one point I met with a nutritionist to come up with a plan and what surprised me the most was that you actually have to eat to lose. Weight watchers will tell you the same. You have to eat your points. When you don't eat enough you can actually gain weight. Granted, you have to eat the "right" calories. But still. You have to eat to properly fuel your body.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:  I have been considering this topic for quite awhile.  I am diligent about tracking what I eat mostly because I do not want to mindlessly eat (or drink) an extra three deserts.  I have a hard time understanding how the body can both build and repair muscle efficiently while calorie deficient.  I have noticed differences in long runs based on food intake- I generally eat all the veggies and am consistently low on carbs and protein if left to my own tastes.  When running in the afternoon (that is done until fall!) I noticed I felt MUCH better if I had some sort of carb based snack an hour before I went out.  As it is hot and I am back to AM runs, I go out before eating, and it is a bit more of a slog.  Similar to LSULakes, I figured this is probably just fine and similar to the metabolic pathways others use when they are farther into the race.  

Regarding my previous whine about not having a consistent pace, I went out for a run while on a business trip this week where it was significantly  more flat and the tiny hills were rolling and noticed that my pace was significantly less choppy, so that was nice to see!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have done the 21 day fix diet twice. I did the food plan while my husband did the food and workout stuff. Both times it took me awhile to realize that I just didn’t have the energy past running 3-4 miles becasue of when I was choosing to run. I realized I had to plan out when I was eating the food I considered a snack (fruit, etc) a little closer to when I was running (especially on longer runs). 

Yesterday’s question: My thighs eat running shorts like it’s a bad habit. I have tried to just run in different shorts a few times over the years and it has resulted in some bad chafing. I now run in the longer compression shorts when it’s warm and I don’t have any issues now. I still use body glide becasue you just never know when some random chafing might creep up though.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> ATTQOTD: I've started my diet since I've returned from our trip and I forgot how much it kinda sucks only into day 3. What sucks more is my weight so I'm in it for the long haul. Currently at 232 with a goal of getting back into the low 210. At my largest I was 255, so I know I can do this. I follow a low carb diet, with some intermediate fasting in there 1-2 per week. As my mileage increases I will have to introduce more of a balanced diet to fuel my runs, but hopefully by that time I am getting near my goal weight. Lessons learned last time doing this! Do not fast on Friday with a long run on Saturday as part of the normal schedule. It took a while to figure out why my runs seemed so hard, but as I learned more about fueling, i found the error in my ways. However, in some cases this idea can work towards training if done once in a while. I think @DopeyBadger probably has a more scientific approach to this, but in simple terms you are starting your run on a low tank and teaching your body to use other fuel sources to keep going. It can simulate the later miles of the marathon. The low carb approach works, and can be made into a lifestyle change, I just got to relaxed and my weight kinda snowballed out of control. With 6 months to marathon weekend I have a big mountain to climb to get ready, but I will be ready!



well, if you are looking for strategies to succeed in your diet, your first and biggest mistake is living in louisiana.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I don’t really diet or go low carb, etc. When I’m on my best behavior I track my food & calories in MyFitnessPal.  I have 8 pounds to lose, but not really trying or stressing about it right now.


----------



## Miranda

Diet is something that I need to get serious about again.  There is no way I'm putting actual numbers here but I am up 25-30ish lbs from my lowest, and I was not done losing weight at that point.  I've just been not bothering to watch what I eat now for like 2 years.  I really need to make better choices.  And maybe uninstall the DD app.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I don't believe in dieting. I believe in fitness and portion control. I have gout, so I have to watch my intake of purines, but I still eat what I like - just less of some things. If I do not eat enough, I can feel it in all of my workouts. Fat doesn't burn as efficiently as fuel.

Everyone is different, so each of us has to do what works for us. I hate to give (or receive) advice about dieting because our diet is so critical to our overall health. Weight control is important, but not as important as health and fitness.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: DW and I did a Whole30 round this spring, in the midst of ramping up my training for the Dark Side half. Having cut out all the sugar, processed foods, grains, 'hidden' sugars, and everything else that might cause inflammation, the first two weeks were definitely sluggish. You get the food/desert dreams, which is a common side effect of switching to ketosis, even though we were still getting carbs from veggies, potatoes (white and sweet), and fruit. But, right on schedule at about 2 weeks in, the body switches over to burning fat like a car shifting gears. It's remarkable. In addition to burning off weight like crazy at that point, I was sleeping better than ever and had consistent energy throughout the day. (Not 1 nap.) I think dropping about 10 pounds by the time of the race, and the added recovery, helped me PR that half (in the heat, no less) by over 5 minutes.

We just started another round of Whole30, and this time I'll need to eat more as I'm adding in more strength training and more miles (which won't be easy as I ate plenty the first time through - no measuring of any kind on this diet). If you look for Whole30 and running online, you'll see a handful of coaches talking about how terrible it is because you need carbs, etc. Unfortunately, Whole30 requires more research to understand. You can get all the carbs you need, just not from grains. (Because you just might be one of those people who has a reaction to rice, or oats, or corn, in which case you're body is fighting against a harmful food while you're trying to recover.) DW and I recommend looking into it. It's a major commitment, and you've got to be willing to cook. Virtually no options when eating out, but the sleep alone was worth it.


----------



## Miranda

Dieting is so hard, there are so many options and everyone is saying that their way is the best.  I am the type of person that gets paralyzed by too many choices and end up making no choices at all.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Tuesday’s QOTD: my worst chafing experience was after my first full. Although that jog bra had given me zero issues before, the humidity and heat of Savannah, mixed in with my longest run ever, it became the perfect storm! I actually screamed in the shower, prompting my mom to rush in, thinking I had proved her right, that running that long would kill me. I had two smiley faces on my chest for weeks, if you catch my drift. I usually just use Vaseline or pre-tape known issues with some KT tape, and really haven’t had issues since.

Today’s QOTD: I’ve really struggled to lose weight since turning 40,even more so since turning 45. I’ve been doing WW not-so-seriously since April, down about 6 pounds. Would love to drop 15 before Dopey, but would be satisfied with 10. I’ve moved to the iTrackBites app (basically WW at a fraction of the cost), which works for me when I decide to work.

Wondering if we shouldn’t set up a running and weight loss thread to celebrate our victories and keep us accountable?


----------



## kbenson13

I'm back from vacation and I'm not even going to try to read all the pages I missed, LOL.  It would take me half a day at least!

ATTQOTD:  I don't diet per say but I changed my diet to vegetarianism 7 weeks ago.  I'm working on getting the right amount of proteins from primarily plant-based sources and it's going well so far (knocking on wood while I'm typing this!)....  I was worried that it would have a greater impact.  Of course, I'm early in my first @DopeyBadger training plan.  We'll have to see as things start to get hard (which is about to happen)!


----------



## Slogger

ATQOTD:dieting- ugh!   I have never tried a formal diet but try to watch what I eat from time to time.   Consistent exercise and not overindulging with food (translation--desserts!) has worked relatively well.    My daughter is home from college and working at an ice cream place, so the struggle with not overindulging is REAL this summer!!


----------



## kleph

I guess I am dieting in the sense I made some significant changes in my habits at the start of the year when I started running again. Mainly no alcohol and no fast food. But, beyond that, I've also made it a point avoiding red meat and sugary drinks and trying to include more greens and veggies. The goal was (and is) to try and get back down to my "running weight" as well as to provide sufficient fuel for the increased activity. It's also a heck of a lot cheaper. It's worked pretty well thus far. 

A big plus is when I allow myself a break and splurge a little, I enjoy it a lot more. Case in point, the only time I have stepped foot in a fast food restaurant this year was on July 4 when I stopped by Whataburger after the brutal 10K I ran that morning. I didn't want anything to eat (in fact, I find the smell of grease really bothers me now) but that fountain coke was sooooo good.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I hate the word diet, in terms of restrictions. I believe in all things in moderation, including moderation. I am down a solid 15 pounds since the beginning of the year and I have done pretty well at staying here. I would like to drop 5-10 more, but more than that I just want my belly to go away. I gain weight first in my belly, then everywhere else, and I lose weight first everywhere else and lastly my belly. It's always the hardest part for me to lose. I have been working hard at changing my diet by incorporating more vegetables into my meals. I am not perfect. I have bad days. I drink more than I probably should. But the fact that I can lose 15 pounds and keep it off is a huge feat for me. 

So no, I don't restrict what I eat. I love pizza.


----------



## avondale

GreatLakes said:


> @DopeyBadger @SarahDisney @TheHamm It looks like the HR settings in Garmin Connect are device dependent.  I went in to check the same area for my 910XT and I had the additional options.
> 
> Looking at the features of the 935 I noticed a feature under Heart Rate labeled % HRR which the VA3 doesn't have:
> 
> View attachment 337669
> 
> Mystery solved.  Thanks for the help.



Yes, definitely device dependent.  I had a Forerunner 235.  Yesterday I got a Vivoactive 3 in white + rose gold, almost 25% off for Prime Day and near-instant gratification with free 1-day delivery!  Anyway, it doesn't have the HRR option for HR zones.  At this point, I remember what my zones are, plus or minus 1 - 2 BPM, so I'm just not worrying about it.  So far, it's really the only minus to the Vivoactive 3 compared to the Forerunner 235 for me, but it's only been a day and one run.


----------



## Miranda

avondale said:


> Yes, definitely device dependent.  I had a Forerunner 235.  Yesterday I got a Vivoactive 3 in white + rose gold, almost 25% off for Prime Day and near-instant gratification with free 1-day delivery!  Anyway, it doesn't have the HRR option for HR zones.  At this point, I remember what my zones are, plus or minus 1 - 2 BPM, so I'm just not worrying about it.  So far, it's really the only minus to the Vivoactive 3 compared to the Forerunner 235 for me, but it's only been a day and one run.


I had been eyeing the 645 to replace my aging and flaky charging 220, but the price on the Vivoactive 3 for Prime Day was just too good.  Between the Prime Day sale and the Amex deal for an additional 20% off, I got the Black/Gunmetal VA3 for $169.98... the only downside is that I ordered it after it had hit the Slickdeals front page, and Black/Gunmetal was on 3-5 weeks for delivery, so I won't get it for a while.  My boss ordered one just a couple hours sooner and his was shipped out right away.


----------



## lahobbs4

ATTQOTD:

I admittedly eat like a teenage boy. I really want to have more of a plan during Dopey training so I'm on the lookout for something that lets me eat (because I am a HUNGRY girl, no shame) but gives me the energy to perform the way I want. I say all of the time that I should weigh 400 lbs, but somehow I've been blessed with a metabolism that keeps that from happening. But, I'm pushing 40 and know it's all about to end!


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: I don't diet. I made a pretty serious lifestyle change about 3 years ago that included adding in exercise, got better about portion control and healthier eating, and moderated a lot of things. From that, I've lost about 70-75 pounds. I'd like to lose about 5-10 more, but I don't obsess over it. (I am debating whether they're worth tracking for.) This was a big deal for me because I have struggled with eating disorders in the past and so losing weight in a healthy way was a big deal. It's also why I have to be careful and watch how much attention I pay to any of this stuff.

I do tend to run a slight calorie deficit during a "normal" week, which means I can have the occasional cheat from moderation and still maintain. (I've been close to my current weight for a year.) Marathon training might be a small increase in running volume for me but probably not that much, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For todays topic I wanted to discuss running while on a diet. For those who have done it, what was the plan? What are some lessons you learned that you wish you knew before learning it the hard way? What worked vs did not work?



Running while on a diet is tough, and possibly not a great idea if you're truly training for an "A" race.  You've got to be careful about underfueling, because underfueling has a tendency to lead to injuries due to taxing the system.  Surviving instead of thriving.

I've dropped from 255 down to 155 over the years.  I always considered it a lifestyle change more than a diet.  A diet seemed temporary.  A lifestyle change was more permanent.  I went 255 down to 200 with mainly calorie restriction (about 100-300 deficit per day), but this was over the course of some time.  I went from 200 down to 175 with calorie restriction and running back in 2012.  When I started Hansons in 2015 (6 days per week instead of 3 days per week of running) I dropped from 175 to 165 without much change in diet except being more mindful of healthy whole food eating.  From time to time, I've dropped down to 155-160.

The issue comes when I try and force myself down to 155-160.  I tried on two occasions to train for an "A" race and simultaneously try and get my weight down to that 155-160 range again.  Both times I either ended up falling flat on race day from what I though I could do (October 2016) or ending up injured not long after (January 2018).  I was doing another calorie restriction again during my early Spring training and things just didn't feel right again.  So I quickly pivoted to get the calories back up to neutral and worry more about good workouts, feeling good, and running fast.  After 6 years of weighing myself nearly twice a day every day, I'm not checking the scale until after Chicago and am just going to keep eating food that makes me feel good and stay fast.  For now, that means:

Breakfast - Oatmeal, Cherries, 4 eggs scrambled, clementine
Lunch - Whole Wheat Chicken Sandwich with mustard, clementine, organic brown rice, organic black beans, spinach salad with chicken/avacado/yogurt dressing
Post-Run - Smoothie consisting of 8 oz 1% milk, 4 oz water, ice, 1 scoop Promix Whey Protein from Organic Grass-fed cows from CA, 1 scoop Organic PB Fit
Dinner - Hello Fresh meal, Dove mini-bar, PB scoop from the jar
Snacks (if decide to eat something) - Pretzels, Popcorn, clementine, banana, or apple

If it's a LR day on the weekend, then add a PB Bagel+Honey+banana prior to the LR.

If it's a run shorter than 90 min, then no carbs during the run.  If it's a run longer than 90 min, then Maurten Drink Mix 320.

I stay away from glycogen depletion runs (running with little to no carbs during or before a run longer than 120 min) because to this point I haven't needed it.  I've taken my marathon down from 4:55 to the cusp of sub-3.  If I feel I need to make that change, then I'll go down that path.  But I'm happy with the system at this point.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For todays topic I wanted to discuss running while on a diet. For those who have done it, what was the plan? What are some lessons you learned that you wish you knew before learning it the hard way? What worked vs did not work?



ATTQOTD: Wait?? I thought I was doing all this running so I would not have to diet??? But seriously, I have pretty much been the same size my whole adult life and I have never really "dieted". But I have been consistently active - mostly running - for many many years.  I do enjoy eating (and drinking) and it would be tough for me to cut back on the stuff I love to eat and drink.  That being said, I don't really eat sweets or desserts and for the most part, I stick to complex carbs and protein.  Lifting weights over the year has helped balance all the cardio.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Diet is a very difficult word for me. I've never followed anything like a restrictive food regimen in order to lose weight. When I began running I weighed 260 pounds. I combined my increase in physical activity with moderation in my food intake, but I have never followed anything close to a plan. I was able to lose about 80 pounds during the moderation days. For the past 3 years I've pretty much gone back to eating whatever I want, whenever I want, and in whatever quantities I desire (which is very not good, because I can eat wayyyyyy too much food). Needless to say, the scales haven't been so kind recently. The good news is I'm back to eating in moderation and starting to see some positive impact, both on the scale and in my running performance.

My big takeaway: I can eat food, exercise properly and lose weight; I can't eat all the food, gradually lose interest in exercising (because it's hard), and avoid gaining weight.


----------



## jennamfeo

DopeyBadger said:


> Breakfast - Oatmeal, Cherries, 4 eggs scrambled, clementine
> Lunch - Whole Wheat Chicken Sandwich with mustard, clementine, organic brown rice, organic black beans, spinach salad with chicken/avacado/yogurt dressing


Everyday?


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I do not diet because I would end up like the cute little guy pictured below. I do try to be mindful of what I eat and ensure I am drinking enough water. Like @jennamfeo, I love pizza WAYYYY too much to cut it out.


----------



## Bree

All this talking about dieting and food is making me hungry.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Before I started running, I was a bottomless pit who hated myself every time I shoved food into my mouth.
After I started running ... same.
The biggest mistake I made was thinking that running would help. It didn't. I wasn't inactive before I started running, and I think the increased calorie burn from running has probably been paired with an increased calorie intake.
Running has really had no impact on my food-related issues, so I do tend to separate the two in my head.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> Everyday?



Pretty much!

Breakfast - Yes.  On heavy mileage days (days with runs over 90 min), then I up the egg from 4 to 5.
Lunch - On non-run days (Monday), I don't eat the rice or beans.  They are my calorie booster for runs.  My smoothie is about 400 calories.  The rice and beans are about 450-500 calories together.  My low run days (easy 7 milers) are usually about 750-800 calories estimated burn.


----------



## Dis5150

If anyone needs a laugh, I just accidentally sent our Superintendent an email with an attachment from my mother! I was supposed to be sending him an emergency requisition to forward to our Agency CFO for approval. I want to crawl under my desk and die. I called his secretary and told her to stop him from forwarding it. Hopefully she stopped him in time.


----------



## Sanchez

Timely question for me. For the last two years I have followed a low carb low sugar regimen. I have to time my eating so that there is enough energy for a workout but does not impede my workout. However, I generally do not eat anything before early morning swims or runs. 

I leveled off at around 162 and was there for quite some time. I started Tri training last summer and increased to 167 despite a smaller waist. I would like to get to 155 to improve some running times this fall and possibly to 150 for a half marathon in December. It is not easy balancing calorie reduction with a heavy workout schedule.

I have read that a 10 pound reduction roughly equates to 20 seconds per mile. Of course, there is a point where the weight loss becomes counter productive.


----------



## kbenson13

Not a diet but I'd imagine I could safely lose a few pounds if I would only cut out the beer and wine!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Waiting2goback said:


> I don't have many chafing stories, I have been lucky.  The one I do have is not pleasant.  I think I have told it before.  During the 2016 Disney full I wore my water belt.  I normally wear it with the pouch that holds stuff in the front.  Never had a problem in any training run or race prior to this one so no big deal.   Well, for whatever reason, maybe because I was drenched from the humidity before we hit MK it was different.  Well, think about wear that pouch would rest while sitting in the front and what it might rub on for 27 1/2 miles during that race.  I couldn't feel anything wrong because I was sweaty I guess.  Needless to say, that shower back in the hotel was not fun.  For the record, I wore the belt so it faced the back this past year and I did bodyglide my friend down below just to be safe as well.   Sorry if that was TMI.


Having never had a chafing issue in that specific area before, but having never run a marathon before either, I appreciate knowing this can happen and that I should take preventive measures before it does.  Where else can we ask these kinds of questions even somewhat comfortably?


----------



## Chaitali

Here's my usual meal plan for weekdays.

Breakfast - Oatmeal with almond milk, blueberries and banana OR 1 egg, english muffin and 2 tablespoons of shredded cheese
Lunch - Sandwich (this week it's tofu, tomato and sriracha mayo), carrots, 100 calorie pack of guacamole, and an apple.  If I forget to pack my lunch, it's a sandwich from the cafeteria with mozzarella, tomatoes, cucumber, peppers and mustard with carrots on the side and an apple.
Snack - Orange and string cheese
Dinner - generally varies but something like pasta with lots of veggies, stir-fry with rice, black bean tacos, etc.

Where I struggle is when we go out to eat.  Then it's all out the window as far as being healthy.  And we've been going out to eat too much on recent weekends.


----------



## avondale

Dis5150 said:


> If anyone needs a laugh, I just accidentally sent our Superintendent an email with an attachment from my mother! I was supposed to be sending him an emergency requisition to forward to our Agency CFO for approval. I want to crawl under my desk and die. I called his secretary and told her to stop him from forwarding it. Hopefully she stopped him in time.



If the attachments your mother sends you are like the ones my mother sends me (i.e., all cute dog pictures and "can you believe this" stories), it may be embarrassing but at least not too personal.  Sorry that it happened to you, but your message did make me laugh imagining that it had happened to me.  (I swear my mother is the epitome of "click bait".  We keep telling her NOT to click on all the stories that look so amazing or shocking or unbelievable, but it doesn't help.)


----------



## FFigawi

Speaking of food, I can't wait to try these booze-filled beignets. @Keels we need you to make a scouting trip.

https://www.supercall.com/news/disn...tm_medium=fb_thrillist&utm_campaign=supercall


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: Never really had issues in the past but since I've started doing longer runs, I have been applying some Body Glide in typical areas and that seems to work well. I like the idea of a spray rather than a stick so I may try the TriSlide.
> 
> Do any of you bring some Glide along on a long run/race in case there is a spot that got missed? Do they make super portable sizes that fit in a pocket or running belt?



Here's a picture with the Garmin 235 for comparison. I carry one in my pocket for marathons. They're only good for 1 or 2 applications. I can't remember how much they cost, but I'm thinking it was enough to rule out daily use.

The local running store did a smart thing: they printed labels with their name that fit the lid, so it makes it look like it was custom made for them.

Please ignore the coffee rings on the CD coaster.


----------



## Dis5150

avondale said:


> If the attachments your mother sends you are like the ones my mother sends me (i.e., all cute dog pictures and "can you believe this" stories), it may be embarrassing but at least not too personal.  Sorry that it happened to you, but your message did make me laugh imagining that it had happened to me.  (I swear my mother is the epitome of "click bait".  We keep telling her NOT to click on all the stories that look so amazing or shocking or unbelievable, but it doesn't help.)



Yeah, it wasn't personal, actually just a message telling me that I had a package from Amazon (she lives with us). But I never have interaction with this man, it all usually goes thru my boss who is out for a couple of days. Way to make a first impression, lol! And my mother also clicks on ALL. THE. STORIES.  And then she puts them on Facebook!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of food, I can't wait to try these booze-filled beignets. @Keels we need you to make a scouting trip.
> 
> https://www.supercall.com/news/disn...tm_medium=fb_thrillist&utm_campaign=supercall



I’m real conflicted about them because I’m a #BeignetPurist ... but if I can figure out where POFQ is, I’ll probably go try them next month.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I was always underweight until I was about 24, so I sort of got in the habit of eating crap and then BOOM I have a desk job and am not nearly as active as I was before, but still putting in the same amount of calories. I never got to the point of being overweight fortunately, but obesity and heart disease runs in my family so I knew I needed to get it together. Running and Pure Barre helped both with my sanity of having a desk job and cutting some lbs, but I knew I needed to cut the garbage out (including stuff labeled as healthy).  I started meal prepping religiously just using real, whole foods and dropped 15 lbs in about 5 months to put me back where I wanted to be. Then last summer I went on several back-to-back trips and enjoyed a lot of different foods and beverages. I also turned 30 and wanted to do something healthy to bring in the new decade. So, last August I did Whole30 right in the middle of Wine and Dine Challenge training. As @Chasing Dopey described, the first 2 weeks are hard. I lived off sweet potatoes, especially on long run days.  I couldn’t fuel my runs with anything that had sugar, so I used real food. I’m allergic to nuts so I couldn’t do a lot of the Whole30 approved bars, but I was able to use Kind Pressed Fruit snacks. I would always have those on long runs. I used electrolyte water since I couldn’t use a sports drink. But after those 2 weeks, I turned a corner and everything seemed easy. I felt like a rockstar. My husband was doing Whole30 with me too (it’s so good to have a partner!) and he actually did a 12-hour race right in the middle of the month. I did make him go non-compliant and take Tailwind because it was close to 100°  that day but he knocked out 60 something miles on a super boring 1.5 mile loop. We both noticed we were never sore or tired after long runs so at the end of 30 days we decided to go “primarily paleo” to try that out. We do follow a paleo diet most of the time but if we want a pizza or pasta, or tacos not in a lettuce wrap, we’re going to have that. I love sushi and I’m not going to give that up...but I did learn that I enjoy coconut aminos over soy sauce so I did make that change. My philosophy is just to enjoy life and live it out to the fullest. Food makes me happy, so I eat well most of the time, but then indulge when inclined. I feel like I’ve found that balance this past year and I actually think I’m a stronger runner because of it.


----------



## SarahDisney

Keels said:


> I’m real conflicted about them because I’m a #BeignetPurist ... but if I can figure out where POFQ is, I’ll probably go try them next month.



I think it's one of those resorts in the middle of nowhere that nobody ever stays at.
Also, if you happen to be in NOLA before marathon weekend, feel free to bring me some beignets from Cafe Du Monde. They're not bad lightly stale and reheated (you just have to put extra powdered sugar on top). (*ducks flying objects*)


----------



## sylkai

SarahDisney said:


> I think it's one of those resorts in the middle of nowhere that nobody ever stays at.
> Also, if you happen to be in NOLA before marathon weekend, feel free to bring me some beignets from Cafe Du Monde. They're not bad lightly stale and reheated (you just have to put extra powdered sugar on top). (*ducks flying objects*)


It's actually our favorite resort. Nice, quiet, gorgeous setting, reasonably close to the Epcot stuff, and I like the running trail between there and Riverside.

We're not doing it for marathon trip, and might investigate the Poly studios, but for a short-notice trip it's our go-to.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> I’m real conflicted about them because I’m a #BeignetPurist ... but if I can figure out where POFQ is, I’ll probably go try them next month.



i send photos of disney's flavored beignets to LSU fans now and then because i know it infuriates them.


----------



## Miranda

sylkai said:


> It's actually our favorite resort. Nice, quiet, gorgeous setting, reasonably close to the Epcot stuff, and I like the running trail between there and Riverside.
> 
> We're not doing it for marathon trip, and might investigate the Poly studios, but for a short-notice trip it's our go-to.


My favorite moderate resort, too... it's so nice and quiet and cozy.  I love the theming, and river boats to DS and close to Epcot and Studios.


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> I think it's one of those resorts in the middle of nowhere that nobody ever stays at.
> Also, if you happen to be in NOLA before marathon weekend, feel free to bring me some beignets from Cafe Du Monde. They're not bad lightly stale and reheated (you just have to put extra powdered sugar on top). (*ducks flying objects*)



It looks like I will be in NOLA for NYE this year (I’m in the process of buying a house there!), but I can probs do better than stale CdM beignets.



kleph said:


> i send photos of disney's flavored beignets to LSU fans now and then because i know it infuriates them.



Well, at least you know why they want to punch you ...


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My wife just reminded me of a great point to consider when talking about dieting - if one reduces their caloric intake too much, they absolutely kill their metabolism. Do it for too long and studies show that the lowered metabolism *becomes permanent* - perhaps as much as 15% lower than it was before your extended diet. That can impact your ability to maintain a healthy weight for the rest of your life.

Diet as you feel necessary, but remember that dieting can be counterproductive over the long haul if you negatively influence your metabolic engine.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> Well, at least you know why they want to punch you ...



that's usually because of my bama shirt. but i'm cajun so we always end up talking cooking.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

apdebord said:


> We both noticed we were never sore or tired after long runs so at the end of 30 days we decided to go “primarily paleo” to try that out.



Energy after long runs... I almost forgot about that! I would always have to nap on long run days, but when we did our round I was good to go for the rest of the day. Tiger blood, indeed!


----------



## LSUlakes

kleph said:


> well, if you are looking for strategies to succeed in your diet, your first and biggest mistake is living in louisiana.



It doesnt help that I know how to cook all the unhealthy cajun stuff. I'll add all of these things are mostly carbs and drinking while cooking it. Good times!



TCB in FLA said:


> Wondering if we shouldn’t set up a running and weight loss thread to celebrate our victories and keep us accountable?



I would participate in this, however I think there is a different area for this maybe... @rteetz would know more than me on the subject.



kbenson13 said:


> Not a diet but I'd imagine I could safely lose a few pounds if I would only cut out the *beer *and wine!



This is the real struggle on the weekends!



SarahDisney said:


> I think it's one of those resorts in the middle of nowhere that nobody ever stays at.
> Also, if you happen to be in NOLA before marathon weekend, feel free to bring me some beignets from Cafe Du Monde. They're not bad lightly stale and reheated (you just have to put extra powdered sugar on top). (*ducks flying objects*)



They don't travel well IMO. 



kleph said:


> i send photos of disney's flavored beignets to LSU fans now and then because i know it infuriates them.



This is more likely to ruffle the feathers of a Saints fan more so than a LSU fan. You know... we just like our corn dogs, corn dog cologne, and losing to bama year after year while hiring Bobby Boucher's dad for a head coach. If you make it to Baton Rouge for the game between us, let me know and you could get in your long run pregame, and a tailgate spot. Thinking about roasting a pig to celebrate the occasion. Theres always a chance we get the W, but my expectations are down more than usual.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> This is more likely to ruffle the feathers of a Saints fan more so than a LSU fan. You know... we just like our corn dogs, corn dog cologne, and losing to bama year after year while hiring Bobby Boucher's dad for a head coach. If you make it to Baton Rouge for the game between us, let me know and you could get in your long run pregame, and a tailgate spot. Thinking about roasting a pig to celebrate the occasion. Theres always a chance we get the W, but my expectations are down more than usual.



the last time alabama lost lost at tiger stadium i was there, so my bama friends have issued a moratorium on my attending another. when they lift it and i can get back to BR, i'll let you know.

but, if you leave out the fried items, cajun food offers a lot of good quality running grub. particularly if you prepare it yourself. for example, red beans and rice is magical for post long-run refueling. and i eat collard greens by the pound when i get into the big miles portion of race training.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> They don't travel well IMO.



I've never had them fresh ... I was okay with them a few days old.
But what do I know, I eat anything I can.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I would participate in this, however I think there is a different area for this maybe... @rteetz would know more than me on the subject.


I believe that is what the WISH board is now for.


----------



## TCB in FLA

rteetz said:


> I believe that is what the WISH board is now for.


I’m aware of that board, but it’s seems to be a little more general weight loss-centered. Not much specific discussion about running/wt loss. Plus, I’m a creature of habit and pretty much only visit the Run Disney board on the DIS unless I’m researching a trip.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

kleph said:


> the last time alabama lost lost at tiger stadium i was there, so my bama friends have issued a moratorium on my attending another.



This seems a sensible policy to me. We all have to do our part. RTR


----------



## rteetz

TCB in FLA said:


> I’m aware of that board, but it’s seems to be a little more general weight loss-centered. Not much specific discussion about running/wt loss. Plus, I’m a creature of habit and pretty much only visit the Run Disney board on the DIS unless I’m researching a trip.


I understand. A lot of people who are regulars to the DIS only come to one board typically. The only issue is we have specific topics on each board and we have to try and stick to those topics as best as possible.


----------



## LSUlakes

kleph said:


> the last time alabama lost lost at tiger stadium i was there, so my bama friends have issued a moratorium on my attending another. when they lift it and i can get back to BR, i'll let you know.
> 
> but, if you leave out the fried items, cajun food offers a lot of good quality running grub. particularly if you prepare it yourself. for example, red beans and rice is magical for post long-run refueling. and i eat collard greens by the pound when i get into the big miles portion of race training.



For some reason I hate red beans and rice... They smell awful to me, and if it doesnt smell good I just dont eat it. On behalf of LSU fans we lift your ban and welcome you to Tiger Stadium with open arms! The LSU / Bama game is always the weekend I celebrate my birthday. For many years now it has been all fun and games, until game time... It's downhill from there. Its usually a fun game regardless of the outcome, but getting a W would improve the overall experience for me lol. 

Moving along from the football discussion and onto cajun cooking! I love to cook!!! I grew up in Opelousas, LA and learned to cook from my mom, some friends from Eunice and Ville Plate, and at the hunting camp in Gueydan, LA, home of the duck festival. I can cook a mean sauce! I live in Gonzales now and while my jambalaya isnt up to par to the locals standards, it doesnt suck either. lol We will have to exchange some cooking stories at a later time.


----------



## SarahDisney

Not cajun cooking but general cooking: I just discovered today that I hate cooking.
Side note: vegetables get very small when you cook them.


----------



## sylkai

SarahDisney said:


> Not cajun cooking but general cooking: I just discovered today that I hate cooking.
> Side note: vegetables get very small when you cook them.


I've gotten a lot better at cooking over the past few years and find it fun now, but it definitely has a learning curve if it's not a skill you've practiced a lot.

Today I made banana bread (had three bananas that needed to get used up) and then a pasta and chickpeas dish for dinner with some homemade Italian sausage from my freezer. This got a much higher thumbs up than yesterday's new dinner recipe, which was a variation on a hamburger helper-type meal using couscous and some Moroccan flavors. That one will need more tweaking if it's going to go into the regular line-up, which ...I'd kind of like it to, since it was easy/fast.


----------



## LSUlakes

sylkai said:


> I've gotten a lot better at cooking over the past few years and find it fun now, but it definitely has a learning curve if it's not a skill you've practiced a lot.
> 
> Today I made banana bread (had three bananas that needed to get used up) and then a pasta and chickpeas dish for dinner with some homemade Italian sausage from my freezer. This got a much higher thumbs up than yesterday's new dinner recipe, which was a variation on a hamburger helper-type meal using couscous and some Moroccan flavors. That one will need more tweaking if it's going to go into the regular line-up, which ...I'd kind of like it to, since it was easy/fast.



When it comes to eating healthy, the cajun cooking get put on hold. I have a book or two for healthy items and some of the things with HomeChef we have order are healthy as well, so we just go buy the stuff needed and make it. Simple instructions and take no more than a hour from prep to plate. Then there is always the plain ole chicken breast... which gets boring after the first bit. But to bread! Baking is a different animal. Exact measurements and all kind of stuff when making something other than a cake. I make my own pizza dough which is simple enough, but making king cake is a little more complex in steps. I would love more about baking because DD enjoys helping daddy in the kitchen. All this baking conversation reminds me of this show on Netflix called Nailed it. Highly entertaining! Those poor people dont have a chance with the time and skills required to make the stuff they have to, but its funny.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> Moving along from the football discussion and onto cajun cooking! I love to cook!!! I grew up in Opelousas, LA and learned to cook from my mom, some friends from Eunice and Ville Plate, and at the hunting camp in Gueydan, LA, home of the duck festival. I can cook a mean sauce! I live in Gonzales now and while my jambalaya isnt up to par to the locals standards, it doesnt suck either. lol We will have to exchange some cooking stories at a later time.



i know the st. landry/evangeline parish area quite well. i prefer their style "dark" gumbos. and that's where you go for great sausage (and tasso). the red beans they served at the Palace were the best i've ever eaten, by far.

for folks taking a stab at cooking on their own, one good solid basic cookbook i would recommend is Cooks Illustrated's Family Cookbook. it's comprehensive and very straight forward in terms of instructions. they keep things simple and emphasize faster preparation times. i use it as a starting point when i want to try something new. its more effective than doing an internet search and getting pages of recipes that you have no real way to evaluate. once i've tried making something, then i can branch out to attempt more ambitious versions of a given dish.

cooking can be a challenge but it doesn't have to be a chore. we've had a pretty good discussion on diets recently. if you want one single thing to help you eat healthier; stop eating out and start cooking at home. it's cheaper as well.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My wife hates cooking but is very, very good at it. She just has a "feel" for it. Her first attempts at a dish generally turn out remarkably good and only get better as she tries them again. Her advice to her friends who ask is simple - cooking is not a science project - it is an art. The recipe is the basic formula, but the secret is in the hands of the person trying to make every dish their own.

As for me - I lack the patience to ever become a good cook. My tastes are too simple, and I just want to eat.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For todays topic I wanted to discuss running while on a diet. For those who have done it, what was the plan? What are some lessons you learned that you wish you knew before learning it the hard way? What worked vs did not work?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I've started my diet since I've returned from our trip and I forgot how much it kinda sucks only into day 3. What sucks more is my weight so I'm in it for the long haul. Currently at 232 with a goal of getting back into the low 210. At my largest I was 255, so I know I can do this. I follow a low carb diet, with some intermediate fasting in there 1-2 per week. As my mileage increases I will have to introduce more of a balanced diet to fuel my runs, but hopefully by that time I am getting near my goal weight. Lessons learned last time doing this! Do not fast on Friday with a long run on Saturday as part of the normal schedule. It took a while to figure out why my runs seemed so hard, but as I learned more about fueling, i found the error in my ways. However, in some cases this idea can work towards training if done once in a while. I think @DopeyBadger probably has a more scientific approach to this, but in simple terms you are starting your run on a low tank and teaching your body to use other fuel sources to keep going. It can simulate the later miles of the marathon. The low carb approach works, and can be made into a lifestyle change, I just got to relaxed and my weight kinda snowballed out of control. With 6 months to marathon weekend I have a big mountain to climb to get ready, but I will be ready!



I think the lifestyle change idea is better than a diet.  When I first started running and trying to lose weight I cut out all diary, gluten, and soda.  6 months later I'm down 30 lbs and for the most part I kept it off.  I have added a few back on mostly because I was stressed with the divorce but it has pretty much stayed off.  



Miranda said:


> Dieting is so hard, there are so many options and everyone is saying that their way is the best.  I am the type of person that gets paralyzed by too many choices and end up making no choices at all.



Everyone wants their diet to seem like the best.  As I have told my girlfriend, who used to use weight watchers, weight loss/diet is a multi billion dollar industry.  These weight loss systems/programs don't teach you how to eat, they make you buy their foods and pay for their system to get you to a certain weight.  Once most people hit it they haven't learned how to eat right to maintain it and they put the weight back on.   This starts the never ending roller coaster effect.   When I changed I mostly went by the, "if God didn't make it, I don't eat it" approach.  You can't go wrong with fruits and veggies, proteins, whole grain rice, etc...   it's when the foods come in a box or have been processed that you fail.  Find the documentary "Fed Up" and see if that helps.   



Sleepless Knight said:


> Having never had a chafing issue in that specific area before, but having never run a marathon before either, I appreciate knowing this can happen and that I should take preventive measures before it does.  Where else can we ask these kinds of questions even somewhat comfortably?



Yeah, this forum is a great resource.  And you will find that there are things that can happen in a marathon that don't happen in shorter distances. Losing nails, pains in muscles you never expected, you name it.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Miranda

Waiting2goback said:


> When I changed I mostly went by the, "if God didn't make it, I don't eat it" approach.  You can't go wrong with fruits and veggies, proteins, whole grain rice, etc...   it's when the foods come in a box or have been processed that you fail.


It's still tough though, even when you are eating whole foods.  Mediterranean, Nordic, Whole30, Paleo, Keto, intermittent fasting... it gets overwhelming.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Miranda said:


> It's still tough though, even when you are eating whole foods.  Mediterranean, Nordic, Whole30, Paleo, Keto, intermittent fasting... it gets overwhelming.



It sure does and I fell in the same boat as you did a while back where I would read and read, and it would be so much information I did nothing.  Then I found P90X and that came with the perfect recipe for me, a program I could follow and nutrition guide I could follow.  All I needed to do was eat sensibly and push play and I would get in shape.  Then I stopped pushing play and eating like crap and the weight went back on.  When I began running I just realized that all the companies out there pushing their products were making me fat and not helping me lose the weight.  They have fancy packaging with great marketing and they hide bad stuff under different names in their ingredients.  I read a couple of books that helped me understand food better, and I just made my own decisions from there.  It became easier.  The simplest thing to understand for me was, "What I am doing now isn't working so I need to change it".  The ice cream, breakfast cereals, chips, soda, candy, etc...  Now instead of ice cream I have a bowl of strawberries, grapes, watermelon, etc...  They actually taste better to me now, and I don't feel at all guilty eating them.  It's just a change in outlook really.


----------



## LSUlakes

A little more on the diet topic for me. The diet for now is just that, a diet. It's being used to kick start things, and after a while I will go back to the healthier lifestyle that I was living about 1.5 years ago. I just let it get out of control and need to make a drastic change to swing things back in the right direction. Things I need to stop are drinking soft drinks daily, fast food, baked goods, and white carbs (for now). I found after a while of eating healthy and then one day getting some McDonald's just how bad that stuff makes me feel. But when I am living a unhealthy lifestyle I feel terrible most of the time without even really noticing it, and the food from McDonald's doesnt stand out as something bad, it just continues my overall not feeling well.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is one of the craziest decisions you have made regarding running?

ATTQOTD: I registered for the WDW marathon yesterday without a POT that will probably do much for me and basically no base mileage over the last 12 months. I am looking at 1 or 2 10 mile races (August 25 and Oct 7) to turn in to improve my current and only half in the required timeline of 2:40:01. The August race is a trail run that is very easy but the race is at night and the only lighting is the head lamp you bring with you. It's semi local race so it is most likely to happen. The other race is October 7 in Houston which is just before the deadline to update POT. Hopefully they update race results with the quickness, but that race may not be needed if the first one goes to plan. So, its a little crazy I've stacked all this stuff on my plate and have little to no room for error to get prepared!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one of the craziest decisions you have made regarding running?


Signing up for the Dopey Challenge. I never imagined myself running a marathon 4-5 years ago.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: I decided to run.
Lots of people ran in grad school, and I joked I had to save my speed for walking home at night (It was a bad neighborhood, I recommend no one walk home at night).  Then I agreed to run a 10K with a friend, so I had to start running (I realize now that I could have walked 90% of it).  And then I signed up for a half, with little to no plan of how to get it done.  But I have time to figure it out!


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

21 - @rootbeerkid  - Halfway to Christmas Half Marathon (1:50:00 / N/A)
24 - @tidefan  - Castaway 5k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend and enjoy the cruise @tidefan 


Also, January of 2019 is now open for those who have races. In a effort to help me keeping the list current please follow the format: 13 - LSUlakes - Walt Disney World Marathon (3:59:59 / N/A), which is the day of race - username - Race - (Goal / Result). Following this format allows for me to copy paste which makes life a little easier when we have many races. Your help is appreciated! Good luck with registration everyone!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one of the craziest decisions you have made regarding running?


The decision to run the marathon last year was crazy. It was too late in the year, and I knew that I wouldn't have time to adequately prepare for it given the fact that I was already registered for the half so would really be jumping to the Goofy. I finished both races, but I did not have a POT for the marathon so had to start at the back, and I was not adequately trained for the Goofy. In hindsight, it was a mistake. You would think that I had learned from it, but I just registered for the NYC virtual marathon with only 16 weeks to go from a 7 mile long run to a marathon while recovering from my surgery earlier this year, so I guess that my running stupidity is still strong.


----------



## Slogger

ATQOTD-crazy running decisons?   

A few years ago I was on vacation in Hilton Head and running with my wife while our two kids rode bikes.   My wife stopped after 3 miles but I wanted to make it a 5 mile run so I kept going.   My daughter stayed with me on her bike.  I had never run more than 5 miles before.
It was summer.   It was hot.  It was humid.   It was in the afternoon.   I had no water.  No shade.   No common sense.

After 5 miles I wanted to keep going and decided to make it to 8 miles, then 9, 10, and after 10.....why not try to run my first "unofficial" half marathon.   I ended up doing 14 miles that day.   

#2>Running Dopey a few weeks after surgery seemed crazy to everyone EXCEPT me.   I thought it was a blast.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one of the craziest decisions you have made regarding running?



Signing up for my back to back Comrades race. Doing once was dumb enough. Doing it again the next year was just crazy.



> ATTQOTD: The other race is October 7 in Houston which is just before the deadline to update POT.



If you're in Houston to race on the 7th, let me know. I'll be out having birthday beers.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I ran a 52 mile ultra, somewhat on the spur of the moment.

I was in marathon shape, and bumped up the mileage for a couple of weeks and did it.

I'm glad I did the ultra, but never again!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Running the 2012 WDW Half Marathon on basically no training (my longest training run/walk was 6 miles) and having never run more than a mile continuously before Summer 2011. Fortunately I finished and decided I wanted to keep running and actually get better at it.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Diet: Like some others, I don't believe in "dieting," especially if it means buying in to all the billion dollar businesses or newest fads. I just eat good food in moderation.  I love fruits and vegetables, all kinds of meat and bread in small servings, dairy products, and dessert occasionally. No vegetarian, vegan, gluten free, lactose free for me. I don't worry about whole foods, organic, Keto, Atkins, counting points, recording what I eat in an app or whatever is out there. Cook in or eat out? Don't care. I just eat and enjoy my food. (And I am fortunate that I can eat anything I want without allergies or any intolerances.)

We ate out last night for DH's birthday; I had a house salad and one of two pork sliders; I brought the other home for lunch today. I chose the salad as a side over fries or chips. When I was full, I quit eating. My problem is that I don't always stop when I am full! I'm 63, 5'7'' and weigh 125 and I am a runner who is signed up for W&D and Goofy (my 4th Disney marathon). I'm doing all right!

Crazy decision: running the Atlanta 10-miler 6 days after a stomach virus and two bags of fluids. Let’s just say I finished!


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD:

Signing up for the 2017 Disney HM when I didn't even run. All I heard was that my friends were going to Disney and I wanted to go too.

I was physically active - spinning, bootcamp, etc...just not running. Hated it. In some of the bootcamp classes, I would come up with excuses on why I couldn't run. I still hate running at times but I guess not enough cause I will be back for my 3rd marathon weekend.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:

Signing up with a team to do Texas Independence Relay.  200 miles, overnight, 2 vans, no showers, etc.  Ended up being an amazing experience and have done several other realys since.   My wife is a lot like the lady in this video


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I think I have to give it to a stupid move a couple weeks ago: opting to start an out-and-back run when I could clearly hear thunder. I really thought it would pass! 2+ miles later, I was crouched under the overhang of a nursing home, watching lightning strike the baseball field across the street, calling my mother to come rescue me. Not my brightest move lol!


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOTD: My craziest running decision? Deciding this summer, despite the fact that I hadn't run in two years, that I was going to commit to running a marathon by 2020. It sounds absolutely crazy when I say it out loud to myself (or to others), but it wasn't entirely out of the blue. I've thought for years that I'd like to "someday" run a marathon, and I suddenly realized that with my life settled into a regular routine and money no longer a big obstacle, all my reasons for putting it off had been downgraded to excuses. There's nothing stopping me from doing this.


As for dieting...y'all ready for some oversharing of my personal journey?

Back in 2013 I did the perfect Weight Watchers program. I went from 255 lbs to 170 over the course of a little more than a year. I got a lot of praise for that from my WW group, from my family, from friends. It made me feel empowered--I'd proven I could do it, and I loved the way I looked at my target weight. I loved that it was easy to find clothing that fit me. And I blew off the comments from people who said they'd done WW, had a miraculous loss, and then gained it all back. Clearly that wasn't going to happen to me.

Except then I moved to a new city, had several big upheavals in my living situation, and developed a more robust social life. And over the course of three or four years, I gained literally all of that weight back. I realized that WW had worked for me because I was a hermit bachelorette who never dined out, who ate almost nothing but lean cuisines, and who walked everywhere because I literally had nothing else to do with my time. (*edit: I don't mean to imply that this is representative of WW users!!* *That's just where I was at that point in my life and reflects the differences between then and now that I think contributed to my personal inability to stick with/go back to WW*). But hey, it had worked, and I don't regret it even though it didn't last because the journey helped me accept a lot of things about my body that _don't_ change regardless of the weight I'm at.

I've struggled a lot with feeling like I should be able to just will myself skinnier, because hey, I got skinny once. I've tried Noom; tried WW a second time. I couldn't get into the mindset anymore; tracking my food used to make me feel like I was in control, but now it just makes me feel neurotic. I know that I want to make changes to how I eat and I know that I do _want_ to lose weight again, but I've set my weight as a lower priority and given it less emphasis as an indicator of health for now. For now, I just run. I've reintroduced fresh fruit to my daily routine and I'm working to reduce (and then hopefully eliminate) the fast food I've been eating. I don't have an overarching system, though, and I'm happier that way for now. For now, I run, I get better at running, I make little changes to how I eat along the way, and I deliberately refuse to view it as some kind of moral failing when I "mess up" by eating something unhealthy. I'll get to where I need to go eventually, regardless of what that looks like in the end. I'm in this for the very long haul.


----------



## LSUlakes

FFigawi said:


> Signing up for my back to back Comrades race. Doing once was dumb enough. Doing it again the next year was just crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're in Houston to race on the 7th, let me know. I'll be out having birthday beers.



Its the Space City 10 Miler. You should run it if I do to celebrate your birthday! Beers on Sunday will be hard to do since we have a 5+ hour drive back home post race. 



gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> Signing up with a team to do Texas Independence Relay.  200 miles, overnight, 2 vans, no showers, etc.  Ended up being an amazing experience and have done several other realys since.   My wife is a lot like the lady in this video



Love these videos!


----------



## LSUlakes

Heres another one!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one of the craziest decisions you have made regarding running?



ATTQOTD:  Signing up for the 10k + Goofy at Marathon Weekend on the strength of 5 months of serious running and a grand total of 1 half marathon.  Guess it worked out OK, though.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Signing up for the 2016 Disney Marathon after having never run more than a 5K. There may have been a little peer pressure and beer involved with that decision, but I'm so glad I did!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: The fact I started running again at all was a crazy decision. Does that count?


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: 
#1 Signing up for a second marathon (Dopey Challenge) before I had ran the marathon that I was actually training for!

#2 Running marathons in back to back weekends. Would have been fine, except I had been having a foot issue that I could run through. The first marathon was a downhill marathon, which put more pressure/impact on that part of my foot. I tried not to change how I was running, but my ankle began to hurt during that race. I could barely put any weight on that foot at times during that next week (but still went biking and hiking). Started the second marathon, knowing that I might have to call my sister to come pick me up. I took it easy, it ended up being okay, and I finished.


----------



## LdyStormy76

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one of the craziest decisions you have made regarding running?



In 2017 I decided to complete my first half marathon at the 2018 WDW Marathon weekend with no prior race experience.  Then in 2018 I decided to do the marathon in 2019. 

Which brings me to:
11 - LdyStormy76 - Walt Disney World 10k - (NG / N/A)
13 - LdyStormy76 - Walt Disney World Marathon- (NG / N/A)


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: My first races of any kind were the Star Wars Rebel Challenge in Anaheim, then the first Dark Side Challenge in Orlando in 2016. I had just finished the Kessel Run, and registration for marathon weekend opened up while we were still at WDW. So we signed up for Dopey in '17. Nuts!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I have a few things I think running has made me do that I consider crazy.
1. Signing up for a 10k & HM challenge without ever have running farther than a 5k.
2. Following through on that challenge after not training for either of the races.
3. Running a half marathon and then spur of the moment signing up for another half marathon that was an exact week later. (Both under-trained, for sure.)
4. Running on holidays and on vacation.
5. SIGNING UP FOR THE DOPEY CHALLENGE AS MY FIRST MARATHON. Literally the craziest thing I have ever done in my life.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one of the craziest decisions you have made regarding running?



For my one and only Disney marathon [Disney on Ice - 2010], I ditched my gloves too soon, around mile 10, proceeded to apply bio-freeze with my hands to my calf around mile 14/15 and my hands were numb both from the 32 degree temps and the bio-freeze.  I was so miserable that I was looking for a men's room with blow dryers in AK but to no avail.  It was getting the best of me until a volunteer offered me her gloves at around mile 17 which was a life saver!  I made it to the finish for my bucket list full marathon.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Waiting2goback said:


> Yeah, this forum is a great resource.  And you will find that there are things that can happen in a marathon that don't happen in shorter distances. Losing nails, pains in muscles you never expected, you name it.


That should prove to be interesting.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one of the craziest decisions you have made regarding running?


I blame the wonderful people in this very community for my craziest running decision ever.  "It's so amazing finishing a marathon."  "I love the marathon distance."  "Dopey was such an amazing experience.  One of the best things I'ever done."  



Chasing Dopey said:


> ATTQOTD: My first races of any kind were the Star Wars Rebel Challenge in Anaheim, then the first Dark Side Challenge in Orlando in 2016. I had just finished the Kessel Run, and registration for marathon weekend opened up while we were still at WDW. So we signed up for Dopey in '17. Nuts!


The Star Wars races were my biggest gateway drug.  While I had run 3 half marathons before, Star Wars offered the carrot of a single weekend challenge medal themed to Star Wars.  One thing led to another and here I am training for Dopey.  



jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I have a few things I think running has made me do that I consider crazy.
> 1. Signing up for a 10k & HM challenge without ever have running farther than a 5k.
> 2. Following through on that challenge after not training for either of the races.
> 3. Running a half marathon and then spur of the moment signing up for another half marathon that was an exact week later. (Both under-trained, for sure.)
> 4. Running on holidays and on vacation.
> 5. SIGNING UP FOR THE DOPEY CHALLENGE AS MY FIRST MARATHON. Literally the craziest thing I have ever done in my life.


Oh good.  I'm not the only crazy one around here.  My little sister is joining me for Dopey as well and it will be her first marathon also.  We both ran all 3 Dark Side races as a test of sorts for Dopey.  

9 - Sleepless Knight - Walt Disney World 5K (Finish)
10- Sleepless Knight - Walt Disney World 10K (Finish)
11- Sleepless Knight - Walt Disney World Half Marathon (Finish)
12- Sleepless Knight - Walt Disney World Marathon (Finish)

The good news here is that if I complete Dopey, I also get a guaranteed PR for the marathon.  And since I probably won't take 90 minutes to run a non Star Wars 5K, I should PR the 5K as well.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> The good news here is that *when* I complete Dopey, I also get a guaranteed PR for the marathon. And since I probably won't take 90 minutes to run a non Star Wars 5K, I should PR the 5K as well.


Fixed it for you. 

We are all a little crazy here.


----------



## kleph

OK @LSUlakes could you add these to the list...

OCTOBER
13- kleph - Hartford Marathon (4:00:00/ N/A)

JANUARY
11- kleph - Walt Disney World Half Marathon (NG/ N/A)
12- kleph - Walt Disney World Marathon (NG/ N/A)


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: By far its signing up for Dopey! But it’s also the proudest I have ever been of myself crossing that finish line on the last day. 

In other news, holy issues with registration Batman! I am sadly not surprised so many people had issues but man was that frustrating! Only took me an hour and a half to register for Goofy‍.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I feel that every morning I get up and decide to run in this brutally hot and humid Houston summer weather is a pretty crazy decision....


----------



## kbenson13

Apologies for not knowing this but if I want to add races to @LSUlakes master list, what do I have to provide?  I see people putting times in the parentheses but I'm not sure what these are.  Is the first a goal time?  I figured it's about time I join in this part of the fun around here.  Thanks!


----------



## SarahDisney

kbenson13 said:


> Apologies for not knowing this but if I want to add races to @LSUlakes master list, what do I have to provide?  I see people putting times in the parentheses but I'm not sure what these are.  Is the first a goal time?  I figured it's about time I join in this part of the fun around here.  Thanks!



Yep, it's goal time (you can put in 'NG' if you have no goal)! When you report your results, @LSUlakes will update the list on the front page.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: I'm going with today's craziness. I've signed up for my first marathon.

It's Dopey.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Deciding to join a relay team full of complete strangers and participate in Run Across Georgia after only running for a little over a year. It was an amazing experience and I'd do it over again in a heartbeat.

Sidenote...with all the Marathon Weekend craziness and work craziness I got here to posted my answer and said out loud "what was today's QOTD?" lol. My brain is officially done with today.


----------



## mtnmjd

ATTQOTD: Thinking that those were only gas pains and they will pass during my 8 mile training run.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: Definitely signing up for Dopey.  I had planned on signing up for just the marathon, but FOMO won and I registered for Dopey.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one of the craziest decisions you have made regarding running?


ATTQOTD: Goofy in 2019. I know most folks on this board may not realize this, but doing a half marathon and a marathon on back to back days is pretty crazy.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: Goofy in 2019. I know most folks on this board may not realize this, but doing a half marathon and a marathon on back to back days is pretty crazy.


I maintain this is precisely why runDisney named the two challenges of marathon weekend perfectly.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQUOD: About five years ago, I got notice of my 20 year high school reunion. Looking at my three oh-my-life-is-so-wonderful goals of:
1. writing a best selling novel
2. Running a marathon
3. Losing 15 pounds
I figured that signing up for #2 would also accomplish #3, and I signed up for the Disney full that very day. (Spoiler alert, it did not. #1 has yet to happen as well.) So in addition to not signing up for plastic surgery, buying a new car, and getting hair plugs, add signing up for a marathon to “things not to do when you realize you graduated from high school a long time ago and you are officially old.”


----------



## sylkai

huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: Goofy in 2019. I know most folks on this board may not realize this, but doing a half marathon and a marathon on back to back days is pretty crazy.


What? Pssh.

...I might be plotting a 6 hour loop in June. Just to see how far I could run.


----------



## YawningDodo

Sleepless Knight said:


> I maintain this is precisely why runDisney named the two challenges of marathon weekend perfectly.



When I explained the Dopey Challenge to my housemate she was like "Yes, that is the correct name for that."

I'm totally going to do it someday (I mean, assuming I don't decide after my first marathon that I hate marathons and want to switch to shorter races). Not in 2020 even if I were crazy enough to make my first marathon Dopey, because I want to show my housemate around WDW in the week following the marathon, and Dopey would demand the entire trip to itself. But someday.


----------



## tigger536

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one of the craziest decisions you have made regarding running?



I do these a lot.  Let's see...three marathons in a row (Fall 2017, Spring 2018, Fall 2018 (sort of)), running a marathon and trail half one weekend and then the flying pig 4 way the next, running an ultra in August, signing up for another ultra, adding the NYC virtual onto wine and dine weekend, running Dopey, Castaway Cay challenge and then Lightside (that was more crazy for the $ than anything), The Carolina Reaper 26.2,  being willing to sign up for Carolina Reaper 2019 (possibly the new ultra division)...I can keep going. 

Possibly the easier question would have been what is something sane you have done regarding running. Much shorter answer.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

For many years, I said if I ever run a marathon, it will be at Walt Disney World.  I figure there will be enough there to distract me from the distance even as I see the mile marker number increase.  

Once Star Wars races started at Disneyland, I figured that I would never run a marathon because I will always choose a Star Wars race at Disneyland over marathon weekend.  Every time I thought I'd love to run a marathon someday that thought always perished during the long runs leading up to the half I was training for.  

And then the runDisney west coast hiatus happened.  With the announcement that they wanted to bring the races back to the west coast, I saw a very limited window in which to run a marathon.  Except this time in my training for half, I found the thought of running a marathon no longer intimidating.  And then I got to thinking.  What if I finish the full?  Will I want to come back for Goofy?  And what about coming back a different year for Dopey?  Except that's a whole lot easier said than done for me on the west coast.  Will I regret not attempting Goofy or Dopey if I only run one marathon?  I talked with other runners about this idea.  And received a lot of feedback saying that Goofy or Dopey as part of a first marathon isn't as insane as it seems.  It would just require training.  I spoke with a lady in line for character photos after the Dark Side Half this year who provided more encouragement and her experience about the marathon as part of a weekend runDisney challenge. 

I will never say that my path to deciding to run a marathon as part of a challenge is right for everyone.  Because each one of us has to make that decision for ourselves.  I will say that when I made the decision, I had been at least thinking about a marathon for a few years and more seriously considering it for a few months.   And as much as I jokingly say we enable each other around here, I can also truthfully say that so many people in this community offered great feedback as I went back and forth on the decision.  Not just feedback in terms of you can do it, but also feedback in terms of make the decision that is best for you.  We'll still be here to support you in whatever that decision is.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@jennamfeo

I just remembered:  I ran in WA back in 2012, if you could please add it.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I’m not much of a risk taker and over analyze everything before I make a decision so I don’t know if I have too many. Probably going out for a run on a fractured leg or thinking that triple-digit temperatures is the perfect time to run. Not really crazy. Just dumb. 

Also a race to add @LSUlakes: 

13 - apdebord - Walt Disney World Marathon (Finish/N/A)


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@LSUlakes 

July 21 PaDisneyCouple (Mr.)  EBACC 5k  27:00/xxxx

Returning to the race for the first time in 5 years.  Will see how this goes for my @DopeyBadger planning


----------



## JulieODC

@LSUlakes you are busy today!!

11 - JulieODC - Walt Disney World 10k (NG/NA)


----------



## FredtheDuck

@jennamfeo did I add Georgia to my list? Been there twice in the last month and ran both times. Thanks!

Also, DH is in your neck of the woods right now. 106 today? Yiiiiikes.


----------



## flav

ATTYQOTD: Not really on diet ever, just making sure I eat moderately and reasonably healthy most of the time. This combined with sufficient energy expense let me bring back and keep my weight to a somewhat healthy level thus making it easier to run.

That said, I had to adjust a few things when I started to run more consistently and on longer distances:

I saw a nutritionist to plan fluid and food intake for Challenge weekends.
I am typically super hungry at around 9:30AM/10AM the day after a good run. I established that I absolutely dislike protein before 7:30AM which is breakfast time. So either I have a snack (eggs, bar, fruits, yogourt) later or I just accept that lunch is at 10:30AM (and why not) so I don’t end up overeating.
When on a bad tangent, I start writing down what I eat on an App and shed two pounds within a few days just by paying attention. One thing I readjusted since running is that, instead of strictly looking at a daily budget (ex eat 500 calories extra because you ran today), I take more of a weekly budget into account.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Registering for the Princess 5K in July 2014, 3 days after my sister and I had booked our November 2014 WDW vacation. At that point there was about a 5% chance I was gonna run that race (at most). The rest is history.

Even though I reserved my spot for marathon weekend many months ago, I'm waiting until I have the registrations in my account to officially post my races. So expect to see my January races in a week or two.
But before that ... hey @LSUlakes, I guess I forgot to give you the info for my race next week.
*July 26 - SarahDisney - NYRR R-U-N 5K (42:00/NA)*
Yes, that's a Thursday. It's my first evening race. We're about to find out how I feel about racing after work when my team is coming up against a big deadline. It'll be fun.


----------



## LSUlakes

kbenson13 said:


> ATTQOTD:  I feel that every morning I get up and decide to run in this brutally hot and humid Houston summer weather is a pretty crazy decision....



I was watching the news this afternoon and they stated that this weekend both Texas and Louisiana would have heat index temps in the 105-110 range with no rain until next week. Drink plenty of fluids before during and after! Even a run at 5 AM with temps during the day getting that hot, the asphalt will retain a lot of heat and the lows will be in the 78-81 range with high humidity. So even before the sun comes up with the heat from the road ways its probably closer to the mid at before daybreak. You likely already know this, but just passing it along just incase. Good luck!



kbenson13 said:


> Apologies for not knowing this but if I want to add races to @LSUlakes master list, what do I have to provide?  I see people putting times in the parentheses but I'm not sure what these are.  Is the first a goal time?  I figured it's about time I join in this part of the fun around here.  Thanks!



So the format is the date - Username - Race & distance (if not stated in race name) (Goal time / Actual Finish Time) For a race thats a far ways out or a run that is just for fun you can use NG (No Goal) The week of the race, usually on a Wednesday or Thursday, depending on how busy things are at the office for me, I make a post with the names of everyone who has a race that weekend. At that time you have the opportunity to make adjustments to your goal or to let me know if you decided not to run it at all for whatever reason. Its also a opportunity to discuss your upcoming race if you would like. You can, if you so desire post your bib number for races that have live tracking and we can see how you race is going. This of course will let us know who you are IRL, and you may not want to and I completely understand why. After your race you can come back and post just your finish time or you can give a short little recap along with it on how things went for you on that day. You can share as much or as little about the race as you would like to. Hope you find this helpful and good luck with training!

Edited to add that I typically only stay within the calendar year we are in since this is a yearly thread. The one exception is when registration opens up for WDW Marathon weekend I allow any and all January races. It wouldnt make much since to start it on 1/1/19 as it would be so last minute. When the 2019 thread starts up I will already have January up and running and then add everything else one may be registered for then.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one of the craziest decisions you have made regarding running?


If you had asked this question last week I would have said deciding to register for my first half marathon (2013 Wine & Dine) having never run a single step in my life! But, since you're asking this week I'm going to say deciding to register for my first marathon!!! It really is a crazy thing to do, but it feels very exciting at the same time!

Jan 10 - CDKG - WDW 5k (NG)
Jan 13 - CDKG - WDW Marathon (NG)


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd: every time I come home from work, put on my comfy pajamas, and then at 9pm change into running clothes and go running.  Like I did tonight.  
That or the massive cheese curds I consumed prior to the lil Kings mile.
Or maybe the whole Chicago marathon thing.

@LSUlakes 
Jan 12 - roxymama - WDW half marathon (NG)


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
Waking up at 3:30am so I can do my training runs before work. 
I always feel great starting my work day after a run but 3:30am comes very quickly.


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> Attqotd: every time I come home from work, put on my comfy pajamas, and then at 9pm change into running clothes and go running.  Like I did tonight.
> That or the massive cheese curds I consumed prior to the lil Kings mile.
> Or maybe the whole Chicago marathon thing.
> 
> @LSUlakes
> Jan 12 - roxymama - WDW half marathon (NG)



If it makes you feel better I just finished my run of 3 miles and it's 10:57 PM local time. 9:00 PM seems early. Good job at getting the miles in!


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> The one exception is when registration opens up for WDW Marathon weekend I allow any and all January races.


WELP. Time to commit to it then.

Jan 10 - jennamfeo - WDW 5k (NG)
Jan 11 - jennamfeo - WDW 10k (NG)
Jan 12 - jennamfeo - WDW Half Marathon (NG)
Jan 13 - jennamfeo - WDW Marathon (NG)

**Goals subject to change


----------



## Keels

Jan. 12 - Keels - WDW Half Marathon (Podium, obvi)
Jan. 13 - Keels - WDW Marathon (Again - Podium. Duh.)


----------



## kbenson13

OK then.  I'll submit my first race and goal.  I'm not sure what I'll be capable of in the continued Houston heat come September but here goes...

September
23 - Kbenson13 - Run Houston! U of H 10k (50:00 / N/A )


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Olallamom said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Waking up at 3:30am so I can do my training runs before work.
> I always feel great starting my work day after a run but 3:30am comes very quickly.


Ahh, I should also have this on my list. When I signed up for my first marathon I was working in Manhattan with a 90 minute commute each way. Had to get up at 3:30 3 days/week to get in my training runs before that craziness began.


----------



## ZellyB

@LSUlakes 
Jan
11-Zellyb-WDW 10K (@Keels booze stop)
13-Zellyb-WDW Marathon (NG)


----------



## camaker

I guess you can go ahead and add me to the list:

Jan
12 - camaker - WDW Half Marathon (NG/N/A)
13 - camaker - WDW Marathon (NG/N/A)

Best to keep these with no goal for now, given my busy fall schedule.


----------



## Bree

@LSUlakes 

Jan
10 - Bree - WDW 5K (NG)
11 - Bree - WDW 10K (NG)
12 - Bree - WDW Half Marathon (NG)
13 - Bree - WDW Marathon (NG)


----------



## huskies90

@LSUlakes here are mine for January 2019:

1/12/19 - Huskies90 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA)
1/13/19 - Huskies90 - WDW Marathon (Finish - 4:30:00 / NA)


And if you want to pile on to the list with my races from earlier this year, feel free to add:

1/06/18 - Huskies90 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA)
4/29/18 - Huskies90 - Cheshire Half Marathon (1:47:00 / 1:49:21)
6/03/18 - Huskies90 - Iron Horse 10K (48:00/47:37)


----------



## Disney at Heart

@LSUlakes 
Jan
12 - Disney at Heart - WDW Half Marathon (NG/N/A)
13 - Disney at Heart - WDW Marathon (NG/N/A)


----------



## Chaitali

I'm signed up for the marathon so please add me to the list 

Jan 13 - Chaitali - WDW Marathon (NG)


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *I'm working on my off Friday and I am not happy about it, plus my lack of sleep is catching up! So lets think of something that is needed after a long work week... a bar or lounge. What is your favorite bar or lounge to hang out or relax at while at WDW?

ATTQOTD: My favorite is the Belle Vue Lounge at Disneys Boardwalk. We stayed at the Boardwalk during our honeymoon and more afternoons than not, we would stop here on our way to dinner to have a drink or two. We attempted to go last weekend, but I failed to remember that it opens at 5:00 PM and we needed to be in Hollywood Studious for 5:15 PM. We instead found some seating area on the boardwalk and had drinks out there. I just love the vibe of the Boardwalk! Maybe one day we will find ourselves there for a stay with the kiddos and tell her about Mom and Dad's first Disney trip together.


----------



## PCFriar80

Tweedle Dumb Challenge:
January:
11 - PCFriar80 - Disney 10K (1:05:00 / NA )
12 - PCFriar80 - Disney 1/2 Marathon (2:05:00 / NA)


----------



## Dis5150

LSUlakes said:


> Texas and Louisiana would have heat index temps in the 105-110 range with no rain until next week.


Our heat index yesterday was 117! And supposed to be hotter today. I didn't even run on my TM. We live in a very old farmhouse and cool with window units and they just couldn't keep up. 

ATTQOTD: We have never hung out or relaxed in a bar or lounge. We usually get our alcohol in Epcot (Italian Frozen Margarita!) and walk around with it.  We relax at the pool or hot tub in our resort.


----------



## Olallamom

Dopey for me.
Please add:
January 2019
10 - olallamom - WDW 5K (ng)
11 - olallamom - WDW 10k (ng)
12 - olallamom - WDW half marathon (ng)
13 - olallamom - WDW Marathon (ng)

ATTQOTD: so many favorite bars/lounges at WDW.
I love getting a frozen margarita at Epcot and doing a relaxing walk around World showcase.
I find the Victoria Falls lounge at AKL very relaxing after along day.


----------



## LSUlakes

One last comment about the race list on page one. 

If you report a race time you get = !
If you report a race time and its below your goal = !!
If you report a race time, its below your goal, and a PR = PR!!!
If you report a race time thats also a PR, but not below your goal = PR!!

I think that should cover it. If anyone has any questions or suggestions for the race list feel free to make a suggestion. I wanted to link people recaps and results to their post and OP, but I found I lacked time to make that happen.


----------



## mankle30

Here we go!

September 30 - mankle30 - Oakville HM (2:20/na)
January 10 - mankle30 - WDW 5K (ng)
January 13 - mankle30 - WDW Marathon (4:45/na)


----------



## JulieODC

We’ve had some relaxing evenings at Territory Lounge at the WL. Otherwise, my fave is enjoying a few drinks on our balcony with the kids sleeping inside.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *I'm working on my off Friday and I am not happy about it, plus my lack of sleep is catching up! So lets think of something that is needed after a long work week... a bar or lounge. What is your favorite bar or lounge to hang out or relax at while at WDW?



You have my sympathy. I was just asked to work extra hours and I'm not happy ... I'd be extra grumpy if anyone asked me to work on an off day. Ugh.
Now, on to the actual ATTQOTD: Um ... I don't really go to bars or lounges at WDW? There are rides to ride and characters to meet. There's too much to do, something's gotta get dropped, and it tends to be the alcohol.


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOTD: I haven't really done much in the way of bars and lounges at WDW! Did a couple of trips when I was too young for that, then when I was there on the College Program I didn't have, you know, money...so my 2015 trip was the first time I/we went to a bar! We only did Trader Sam's, but it was great so I'll say Trader Sam's.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Nomad Lounge and La Cava. I’m leaning towards Nomad as being my top choice since it’s never been an issue getting a table. But La Cava has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Well, guess it's time to add my Dopey races @LSUlakes (I've got to keep up with the cool kids):

Jan 10 - Barca33Runner - WDW 5k (sub-24:00)
Jan 11 - Barca33Runner - WDW 10k (sub-50:00)
Jan 12 - Barca33Runner - WDW Half Marathon (sub-2:00:00)
Jan 13 - Barca33Runner - WDW Marathon (sub 5:00:00)

All of these would be new PR's at the respective distances. I'd like (and know I'm capable) to beat each of those marks by a considerable amount. These are also subject to change, because it's Disney and I may just want to take pictures; the goal is to be in shape to achieve them all.

ATTQOTD: I don't drink alcohol and stopping at a bar or lounge for a non-alcoholic beverage isn't really my type of thing. So my favorite place to relax is riding Gran Fiesta Tour as many times as I need to cool down and rest.


----------



## SarahDisney

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't drink alcohol and stopping at a bar or lounge for a non-alcoholic beverage isn't really my type of thing. So my favorite place to relax is riding Gran Fiesta Tour as many times as I need to cool down and rest.



YES!!!!! Gran Fiesta Tour is so relaxing. Love this!
In fact, during DATW, while everyone else is drinking all the tequila, I may just ride Gran Fiesta Tour over and over again until we're ready to move on.


----------



## Nole95

Craziest thing I have done is say I would never run a marathon, and then signed up for Disney in 2014.  After that I said never again, but was crazy enough to sign up for Goofy three months later.  Dopey 2018 was my fifth marathon, so I guess I just keep getting more crazy.

DW and I had some friends do a rim to rim to rim run on their own at the Grand Canyon in May.  They ran south to north one day.  Stayed two nights on the north rim, and then ran back.  We're toying with the idea of doing it with them in 2020.  That would be a whole other level of crazy.

As for bars at WDW, during Dopey this year we spent a lot of time at the Abracadabar.  Easy walk from BCV, and it was a nice way to unwind each evening after the race and prepare for the next day.


----------



## kleph

kleph said:


> OK @LSUlakes could you add these to the list...
> 
> OCTOBER
> 13- kleph - Hartford Marathon (4:00:00/ N/A)
> 
> JANUARY
> 11- kleph - Walt Disney World Half Marathon (NG/ N/A)
> 12- kleph - Walt Disney World Marathon (NG/ N/A)



@LSUlakes my WDW race dates are wrong. apologies.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTFFQOTD: I think in general, the bars/ lounges at WDW are all pretty neat. But so many of them tend to get really noisy, which I do not find relaxing at all. I agree with Belle Vue - a great place to sip a nice scotch in an overstuffed armchair! Ditto for Martha's Vineyard at the BC. I love escaping the MK for a martini at the Outer Rim at CR, but the timing has to be right: avoiding meal times is critical, as the noise form Chef Mickey's and Contempo can ruin it for me. 

If I'm to pick only one, I think it has to be Mizner's in the GF. Hit it at a quiet time, but when the jazz band is playing, and a couple fingers of a well-aged Macallan go down oh-so-smoooooth. ♥


----------



## BFD

Hi @LSUlakes, can you please add me to the list?

September
22 - BFD - Global Energy Race 10K (1:14:xx/N/A)

October
27 - BFD - 20th Annual Rotary Club of Celebration Pancake 10k (NG/N/A)

January
12 - BFD - Walt Disney World Half Marathon (NG/N/A)

Thanks!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: We haven't hung out at any real bars or lounges while at WDW. The closest thing I can say is the pool at POFQ or Saratoga Springs. I think we stayed out there 7 hours after this year's marathon.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  It's not the prettiest by any means, but I discovered that the Wave Lounge at Contemporary Resort (per the bartender) is the only place in DW that has Cigar City Jai Alia on tap.  Yes, I got it in cans elsewhere, but cans can't compete with a super fresh keg IMHO.


----------



## Jules76126

We typically stay at the BC and my favorite is enjoying a drink from Hurricane Hannah's at the pool. Nothing better than sunning my self with a cold beer or cocktail. I also enjoy walking around with a beverage in Epcot.


----------



## Dis5150

Okay, now I want to change my answer to Hurricane Hannah's! We did have lots of fun there (how could I have forgotten that, lol!?)


----------



## rootbeerkid

The most probable podium for me, obviously:




@LSUlakes 

10 - rootbeerkid - WDW 5K (NG / NA )
12 - rootbeerkid - WDW 1/2 Marathon (NG / NA)


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm working on my off Friday and I am not happy about it, plus my lack of sleep is catching up! So lets think of something that is needed after a long work week... a bar or lounge. What is your favorite bar or lounge to hang out or relax at while at WDW


Nomad is pretty good. I’ve heard great things about Geyser Point at WL. I also like Martha’s Vineyard at BC.


----------



## LSUlakes

Thanks for all the submissions of races and congrats to everyone getting in! I will try to update the list ASAP. If you noticed that I liked your post with your race, that is a indication that I have it accounted for, maybe just not posted yet. I'll get there.



Barca33Runner said:


> So my favorite place to relax is riding Gran Fiesta Tour as many times as I need to cool down and rest.





SarahDisney said:


> YES!!!!! Gran Fiesta Tour is so relaxing. Love this!
> In fact, during DATW, while everyone else is drinking all the tequila, I may just ride Gran Fiesta Tour over and over again until we're ready to move on.



@SarahDisney and @Barca33Runner I like the boar ride as much as the next guy, but I struggle to find the relaxing part about that ride. I think it has a lot of high noise areas IMO. NOW the people mover!!!! Mostly stirring the pot here 



kleph said:


> @LSUlakes my WDW race dates are wrong. apologies.



No soup for you! 


I kid, I'll take care of it.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm try to not cause controversy everywhere I go, so I'm going to sit here in the one comfortable chair in my meeting room and not talk about the one attraction that hurts my back more than anything else.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Nomad is pretty good. I’ve heard great things about Geyser Point at WL. I also like Martha’s Vineyard at BC.



Visited Nomad for the first time recently. Could not get inside so we sat outside. I liked the environment, but the review of the food have been less than stellar so we just enjoyed our drink and company. (I'm assuming we are talking about the same place near Pandora in AK?


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Jan. 12 - Keels - WDW Half Marathon (Podium, obvi)
> Jan. 13 - Keels - WDW Marathon (Again - Podium. Duh.)



Podium is code for "parking lots beers" 



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *I'm working on my off Friday and I am not happy about it, plus my lack of sleep is catching up! So lets think of something that is needed after a long work week... a bar or lounge. What is your favorite bar or lounge to hang out or relax at while at WDW?



Thirsty River because they open at 730 for marathon runners
Hurricane Hannah's for the company and being outside
La Cava for the jalapeño cilantro margarita and the chips & guac
Trader Sam's for the drinks & entertainment


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> I'm try to not cause controversy everywhere I go, so I'm going to sit here in the one comfortable chair in my meeting room and not talk about the one attraction that hurts my back more than anything else.



The people mover? Is it the speed up areas or the turns? Can we compromise and say the COP is both exciting (for me) and a place to nap (my wife)!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> The people mover? Is it the speed up areas or the turns? Can we compromise and say the COP is both exciting (for me) and a place to nap (my wife)!



The turns kill my back.
And I've never done COP *ducks*


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> No soup for you!
> 
> 
> I kid, I'll take care of it.



i caught it because, this morning, i have undertaken the most important part of marathon planning; ensuring the training plan does not conflict with Alabama football games.


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *I'm working on my off Friday and I am not happy about it, plus my lack of sleep is catching up! So lets think of something that is needed after a long work week... a bar or lounge. What is your favorite bar or lounge to hang out or relax at while at WDW?





SarahDisney said:


> You have my sympathy. I was just asked to work extra hours and I'm not happy ... I'd be extra grumpy if anyone asked me to work on an off day. Ugh.



I feel both of your pains. I just found out I have to work Saturday, 8/4 from 8AM-Noon. I never work Saturdays, but on top of that my 30th birthday is Wednesday, 8/8, so there goes any celebrating for me over that weekend. LOL.

ATTQOTD: I have never been to a bar or lounge at Disney so I have no response. I prefer to relax and people watch by the water-spitting camel at Aladdin's Magic Carpet ride


----------



## SarahDisney

KSellers88 said:


> I prefer to relax at people watch by the water-spitting camel at Aladdin's Magic Carpet ride



You're evil and I love it.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *I'm working on my off Friday and I am not happy about it, plus my lack of sleep is catching up! So lets think of something that is needed after a long work week... a bar or lounge. What is your favorite bar or lounge to hang out or relax at while at WDW?


Like many of you, most of my drinking at WDW is spent while wandering Epcot's World Showcase, especially during Food & Wine. For favorite bar or lounge, I'm going to say the Top of the World lounge. My friends and I love sitting in their private curtained off rooms. (They kind of remind me of the private rooms you see at strip clubs in the movies, LOL!) The Ghiradelli chocolate martini is our drink of choice for this location!

An honerable mention goes to La Cava. Who doesn't love a good margarita? And they have so many to choose from! It might have been my #1 if it was larger (and quieter).


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> @SarahDisney and @Barca33Runner I like the boar ride as much as the next guy, but I struggle to find the relaxing part about that ride. I think it has a lot of high noise areas IMO. NOW the people mover!!!! Mostly stirring the pot here



I'm currently giving a test run to my MNSSHP shirt (we decided to go with Haunted Mansion themed shirts as a group in lieu of costumes) and it features this image:

 

The noise is a secondary concern. I just enjoy my time with my pals Donald, Jose, and Panchito.


----------



## jennamfeo

It's been a while and I have been hoarding people's updates, but this is the current list. We are well into the year and I know a bunch of you have been running like crazy (cough @KSellers88 cough) so let me know if I need to update any of your states!


----------



## Wendy98

I just returned home 2 days ago from nearly 2 glorious weeks in Hawaii.  I ran every day on vacation except one (we had an early flight to another island), but hiked Diamond Head that day instead.  I found a local race on Maui last Saturday, July 14 (Ioa Valley 5k/10k).  My son did the 5k and I did the 10k.  The first half was ALL uphill, about 720 feet of climbing in 3 miles.  This made the 2nd half fun--I ran the 2nd 5k in 18:47, over 3 minutes faster than the first 5k!  It was a small race with about 260 people between the 2 races.  I finished first female, 8th overall.  It was fun to race someplace else and they had good post race goodies--the watermelon slices were the best I have ever had!



 

My winnings:  A beer glass (sadly empty) with the race logo etched in it and a logo drawstring bag.
 

Also to be noted, that would be the last time I would ever run with my beloved Tifosi glasses.  The were permanently lost in the ocean just a few hours later (stupid me for wearing them in the ocean).

The Maui News had a nice article the next day and posted everyone's results.  I remember when Cincinnati used to do that for major races--over 15 years ago!

http://www.mauinews.com/sports/local-sports/2018/07/valley-isle-scoreboard-357/

We stayed a couple of nights at Disney's Aulani.  This was my 2nd time there and it does not disappoint.


 

 

Seeing Duffy was the highlight for 2 of my kids.  We also met Shellie May, which was a first for us!

 

We spent 6 nights on Maui, which will always be my happy place (outside of WDW of course).

 

 

Had great snorkeling and ruined my phone at the same time.  I did not have luck with the ocean.

We started the trip in Kauai and did ziplining and tubing through the rain forest of the canals of an old sugar cane plantation.


 

So far the time change is kicking my butt.  I can't seem to fall asleep until 2-3 am no matter what time I get up.  The day we got home, I slept for a few hours and then did laundry for eternity.  I went for a run at 11:20 pm which of course did nothing to help the sleep situation.


----------



## michigandergirl

Friday QOTD: We are big fans of the pool bars. Our kids have always loved afternoon pool time after a busy morning in the parks, so with the ease of paying with a magic band, the beers are always flowing. And it's almost like you don't have to pay for them...almost...until that last day when you get your bill.


----------



## SarahDisney

Hey @jennamfeo does running to catch a bus from DHS to AK count?
(Oh wait, Florida is already on my list...)


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Territory Lounge or Geyser Point.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Having only been to WDW once, I have limited spectrum on things like this. But I will say that my husband and I got off on the wrong bus and ended up in the French Quarter instead of the Riverside and found ourselves inside the Scat Cat's Club for a few hours. It was fun!


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Hey @jennamfeo does running to catch a bus from DHS to AK count?
> (Oh wait, Florida is already on my list...)


If that counts, then does running through airports to catch flights count because I have ran through MANY AIRPORTS.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: I'm working on my off Friday and I am not happy about it, plus my lack of sleep is catching up! So lets think of something that is needed after a long work week... a bar or lounge. What is your favorite bar or lounge to hang out or relax at while at WDW?


ATTQOTD: I am pretty sure I have been to just about all the lounges across all of WDW and they are all great – especially the ones at the resorts.  I’ll give my fav’s by location:

Animal Kingdom: Nomad Lounge
Studios: Tune-in Lounge
EPCOT: Tutto Gusto
Disney Springs: Jock Lindsay’s
Resorts: Top of the World Lounge

My top choice out of these has to be Top of the World Lounge. Not only is it a place we love and visit just about every trip, but it is also where we held our Disney Wedding reception. It is a rare spot for a wedding because they just started allowing them in that space and only for Bay Lake Tower owners.  In fact, our wedding was the first ever at Top of the World Lounge.


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> It's been a while and I have been hoarding people's updates, but this is the current list. We are well into the year and I know a bunch of you have been running like crazy (cough @KSellers88 cough) so let me know if I need to update any of your states!
> 
> View attachment 338113



LOL! I forgot about this! Unfortunately the only state I have to add right now is TN. I'll have SC, LA, MS and maybe KY by this time next year though!


----------



## michigandergirl

@jennamfeo Will you add Tennessee for me on your spreadsheet? Thanks!

Mine looks kind of sad, I'd better start working on more runcations


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> If that counts, then does running through airports to catch flights count because I have ran through MANY AIRPORTS.



Well you're in charge of the list, so you get to make the rules


----------



## Smilelea

I guess I better join in (finally). @LSUlakes please add the following upcoming races for me as well as previous races:

Upcoming:
9/29/18 - Smilelea - 10th Annual Baby Steps Memorial Run 5K (NG)    
11/17/18 - Smilelea - Crosspoint 5K (NG)                                       
1/12/19 - Smilelea - WDW half marathon (NG)

Completed:
3/24/18 - Smilelea - 10th Annual Rumpshaker 5K (NG/35:23)
4/21/18 - Smilelea - Steeple to Steeple 10K (1:12:00/1:10:42)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

michigandergirl said:


> Friday QOTD: We are big fans of the pool bars. Our kids have always loved afternoon pool time after a busy morning in the parks, so with the ease of paying with a magic band, the beers are always flowing. And it's almost like you don't have to pay for them...almost...until that last day when you get your bill.


Same here - we love the pools, and we love to have a few drinks before we hit the parks, so our favorite is the pool bar at whatever resort we happen to be at on a specific trip.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My favorite bars/lounges: 

Mizner’s
Grog Grotto
The Hanger 
La Cava 
Crew’s Cup


----------



## FredtheDuck

JulieODC said:


> Otherwise, my fave is enjoying a few drinks on our balcony with the kids sleeping inside.



Ditto. Though my only trip to WDW (to date) was at CR and we were upgraded to a theme park view (lots of pixie dust that time), so we got to watch the fireworks and the water parade while drinking some nice cold IPAs on the patio while our kiddo slept. I call that a win. 

Watching this closely, though, because we're back again in November (same weekend as Wine & Dine, though I'm not running it)... looking forward to trying some of these places out!



jennamfeo said:


> If that counts, then does running through airports to catch flights count because I have ran through MANY AIRPORTS.



SAMESIES.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

wdvak said:


> I’ve never been so happy to have a 4 hour layover flying home before. Only took 2 of those hours and one time stuck on payment page before I -gasp- signed up for my first Dopey (my first marathon too). I did it for all of you, since I’m a walker I’ll make everyone else look very fast


Back of the packers doing Dopey as part of their first marathon unite!


----------



## JeffW

@LSUlakes here are mine

Jan 10 - JeffW - WDW 5k (NG)
Jan 13 - JeffW - WDW Marathon (3:44:59)

ATTQOTD: La Cava (especially post marathon) and Top of the World Lounge (always on the last evening of a trip to see the fireworks from the Observation Deck)


----------



## Chaitali

I love the question about lounges/bars   I'm looking forward to trying out Nomad Lounge in January.  So far, my favorite is probably Jock Lindsay's at Disney Springs.  I've only been to the Edison once and it was soon after it opened.  I enjoyed their late night entertainment and the drinks but the food was just hit and miss.  But I'm sure they've worked on things since then so I'd love to try it again at some point.


----------



## jennamfeo

Side note to the QOTD: I am finally going to the Tiki Bar in Disneyland in a few weeks!! (I know, I know.) And we will maybe try the new Lamplight Lounge (which used to be the Cove Bar). We are only spending a full day there though, so not sure how much we can pack in.


----------



## avondale

jennamfeo said:


> It's been a while and I have been hoarding people's updates, but this is the current list. We are well into the year and I know a bunch of you have been running like crazy (cough @KSellers88 cough) so let me know if I need to update any of your states!
> 
> View attachment 338113



I feel like I missed this....  may I join?  The number of states that I've run in is pretty low, but I'm realizing that I may need to have alternate goals since I feel like the time goals aren't doing much for me.  Travel goals work!

So far, I've run races in Maryland, Virginia, Delaware, Washington, D.C., Michigan, and South Carolina.    I assume it's races and not just "where I've run".  Thanks!


----------



## jennamfeo

avondale said:


> So far, I've run races in Maryland, Virginia, Delaware, Washington, D.C., Michigan, and South Carolina. I assume it's races and not just "where I've run". Thanks!


Actually, it's any state you have ran at least one mile in!


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD:

La Cava, Trader Sams, Abracabar, Nomad, and any bar open during a Disney race.

@jennamfeo you can add Ohio and Arkansas (and EDIT Virginia) to my list.  I'm going to have more to add come fall (NY, MI).

Edit - I was thinking of races, but I did run in VA  - MCM goes thru both VA and DC. 

@LSUlakes you can add me for Dopey too.  Goal: all the character and drink stops, and a few rides.


----------



## mtnmjd

@LSUlakes , relatively new to these boards so just learning the ropes here

Sept
22 - mtnmjd - Northwell Great South Bay Run - Half Marathon (2:10:00)
Nov
17 - mtnmjd - Spartan Sprint Long Island -  3-4 miles (NG, first one since coming off shoulder surgery)

Jan
10 - mtnmjd - WDW 5K (NG)
11 - mtnmjd - WDW 10K (NG)
12 - mtnmjd - WDW Half Marathon (NG)
13 - mtnmjd - WDW Marathon (NG)

ATTQOTD: Traders Sams once that first cocktail begins to kick in and I forget how much I am paying for the souvenir mugs that I feel the need to bring home....if not La Cava


----------



## Keels

ATTQOTD: Hurricane Hannah's and like it's so not even close.


----------



## MissLiss279

@jennamfeo 
You can add North Dakota, Minnesota, and Missouri for me. Thanks!


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: My husband and I really like tiki bars so Trader Sam's has a special place in our hearts. We haven't actually made it into La Cava yet; I get sidetracked by the drinks to walk around Epcot with. There was a gin and watermelon and cucumber slushie as part of something with the garden show in April that was _divine_.

Thinking about states I have run at least one mile in: CA, AZ, NM, FL, NJ, NC, IL. I'll be adding WI next week, CO later this summer, and SC in the fall.

Countries I've managed US (duh), England, the Bahamas, and Japan.

I'm being lazy and I'll do my upcoming races next week.


----------



## Keels

Upon further review ... my current definitive Power Ranking of Bars/Lounges:

1. Hurricane Hannah's
2. Nomad Lounge
3. Trader Sam's
4. California Grill Lounge
5. Abracadabar
6. Dawa Bar
7. Ale & Compass Lounge
8. Top of the World
9. Tambu Lounge
10. La Cava de Tequila
11. BaseLine Taphouse
12. Brown Derby Lounge
13. Martha's Vineyard
14. Belle Vue Lounge
15. Jock Lindsay's Hangar Bar
16. Dockside Margaritas
17. Mizner's
18. Outer Rim
19. Victoria Falls
20. Rose & Crown Pub
21. Boathouse 
22. Tune-In Lounge
23. bluezoo Lounge
24. The Wave Lounge
25. Leaping Horse Libations
26. Geyser Point
27. Paddlefish Rooftop
28. The Edison
29. Enzo's Hideaway
30. Stargazer's
31. Capa
32. Crew's Cup Lounge
33. Kimono's
34. Citrico's Lounge
35. Territory Lounge
36-Last Place: Various Bars at Mods and Values
Last Place: Wine Bar George


----------



## TheHamm

ZellyB said:


> @LSUlakes
> Jan
> 11-Zellyb-WDW 10K (@Keels booze stop)



This is the type of goals I want!  Can I dream of a drink along the half?

Jan. 12 - TheHamm- WDW Half Marathon (Enjoy it!/ N/A)



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *I'm working on my off Friday and I am not happy about it, plus my lack of sleep is catching up! So lets think of something that is needed after a long work week... a bar or lounge. What is your favorite bar or lounge to hang out or relax at while at WDW?





ATTQOTD: it his difficult to hang out and relax as we have always brought our kids to WDW, so I would have to choose Victoria Falls largely because DH stayed in the room with the tots while I went and met a friend for a drink- I like the amber, I like the liquor, and I like the atmosphere- and being able to take it out to the s'more roasting pit!  When I tried to have drinks with friends on a previous trip at Meizners it took 30 minutes to get a drink- not OK.  As for pool bars, we were big fans of  the main pool bar at GF, they had a nice selection of not-IPAs.  Also, the mark up on Chimay was less than other beverages so it felt better to drink that there. [Side note: my friend was working on a food & bev project and had a spreadsheet of what alcohol was shipped where in the parks, thus there was data to show GF as having one of the widest non-IPA beer selections]  At DL I would probably pick Trader Sam's, but I would give runner up status to Wine Country Trattoria because even my kids were happy to chill there, people watch and color.
I am looking forward to January as it will be kid free, as much as I love Epcot's drink while walking, I have wanted to do Nomad's for awhile.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Upon further review ... my current definitive Power Ranking of Bars/Lounges:
> 
> 1. Hurricane Hannah's
> 2. Nomad Lounge
> 3. Trader Sam's
> 4. California Grill Lounge
> 5. Abracadabar
> 6. Dawa Bar
> 7. Ale & Compass Lounge
> 8. Top of the World
> 9. Tambu Lounge
> 10. La Cava de Tequila
> 11. BaseLine Taphouse
> 12. Brown Derby Lounge
> 13. Martha's Vineyard
> 14. Belle Vue Lounge
> 15. Jock Lindsay's Hangar Bar
> 16. Dockside Margaritas
> 17. Mizner's
> 18. Outer Rim
> 19. Victoria Falls
> 20. Rose & Crown Pub
> 21. Boathouse
> 22. Tune-In Lounge
> 23. bluezoo Lounge
> 24. The Wave Lounge
> 25. Leaping Horse Libations
> 26. Geyser Point
> 27. Paddlefish Rooftop
> 28. The Edison
> 29. Enzo's Hideaway
> 30. Stargazer's
> 31. Capa
> 32. Crew's Cup Lounge
> 33. Kimono's
> 34. Citrico's Lounge
> 35. Territory Lounge
> 36-Last Place: Various Bars at Mods and Values
> Last Place: Wine Bar George


WOW! Took you a total of 3 minutes to compile this list?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Visited Nomad for the first time recently. Could not get inside so we sat outside. I liked the environment, but the review of the food have been less than stellar so we just enjoyed our drink and company. (I'm assuming we are talking about the same place near Pandora in AK?


Yes it’s attached to Tiffins. Not sure why the food would be bad. It uses the same kitchen at Tiffins. Tiffins is my favorite in park restaurant.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> WOW! Took you a total of 3 minutes to compile this list?



It's been on my mind for a while ... just felt like it was time to finally make it DIS Official.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  My DH doesn’t drink or I’m with my daughter so I don’t get to visit lounges/bars.  I have been to Mizners twice, but man is it loud when the band is playing!  Hurricane Hannah’s is the only other place I’ve been to. I need to go to the parks by myself more.


----------



## hauntedcity

ATTQOTD: As of last weekend (when I first visited it), my favorite is Nomad Lounge.  The food was out of this world.  Seriously, I would eat there every day (and quickly gain 100 lbs). And I was very pleasantly surprised by the Kungaloosh beer (which I ordered for the name, because Adventurer's Club, and actually enjoyed the heck out of it).


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> Yes it’s attached to Tiffins. Not sure why the food would be bad. It uses the same kitchen at Tiffins. Tiffins is my favorite in park restaurant.


Tiffins is incredible.  I can't fathom a place sharing the same kitchen having poor food.


----------



## avondale

jennamfeo said:


> Actually, it's any state you have ran at least one mile in!



Awesome!  Then you can also put down Pennsylvania, California, and Wisconsin for me.  Thanks!


----------



## mankle30

@jennamfeo I'd love to get on the state list although I'm a little sad that Canada isn't included 

US States: NH, MA, OH, FL, VA, MI -- I think that's it.
Canadian Provinces: ON, SK
Countries: Italy, India, Israel, Germany

There may be more but that's what my memory serves!


----------



## beatlecat42

only took an hour to catch up...man, you really can't let this thread go a while, can you?



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you wear your running shoes for anything other than running while they are still in your rotation as running shoes or your only pair?



Not while they still have miles left.  If they're new, they're for workouts/races only.  Afterwards, they get relegated to if-I-need-sneakers stuff/the color run.



avondale said:


> I have wide feet with high arches and a high instep, so I don't usually have a lot of selection with shoes.  I've followed some of the conversation regarding having different pairs of shoes, but I really don't feel like it's necessary.  I've also never had any trouble breaking in new shoes.  Once I find a pair of shoes that doesn't physically squish my feet in some way, I'm pretty much good to go.



OMG what shoes do you use?  The wide feet/high arches has been a problem for quite some time now...



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have about a week to go to register for marathon weekend. Are you running any of the races? If so, which ones? Have you decided you are running but not sure which races yet? Anyone going to make a impulse decision



Nope.  Underemployment sucks.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss chafing today! Everyone's favorite conversation that we have all experienced at least once, but rarely discuss... except maybe here or with a runner friend. So tell us your stories, what works and what doesnt, how to treat existing areas when attempts to prevent failed, ect!.



So much body glide, sometimes even when not during a race/workout (chub rub is a real pain, and I have the worn-out jeans to testify  ).  I used to body glide my feet, but then they'd need additional stuff on-course (one race didn't have popsicle sticks for their Vaseline, had to use my hands, was a very messy last few miles after that...).  So far, a decent layer of Vaseline at the start seems to be doing the trick, especially in the usual trouble spots (some toe pads, the ball of my right foot, and all along the insteps of both feet), although I've occasionally still needed to re-up while on course for a half marathon.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For todays topic I wanted to discuss running while on a diet. For those who have done it, what was the plan? What are some lessons you learned that you wish you knew before learning it the hard way? What worked vs did not work?



Dieting is not a thing for me.  I need to lose the weight, but disordered eating has been a problem for a long time.  So right now, it's about building up strength/endurance and trying to develop a healthier relationship with food.  The first part of that is going decently, if slow.  The second part, well, it's a process.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one of the craziest decisions you have made regarding running?



Other than doing it in the first place?   
Signing up for my first half marathon, thinking, "hey, they give you 5 hours to finish, that's plenty of time!"  "They're trying a new thing where you add on the separate 5k beforehand too, what's another 3.1 miles?" "Nah, the hills shouldn't be too bad."
And then doing the same damn thing the next year.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *I'm working on my off Friday and I am not happy about it, plus my lack of sleep is catching up! So lets think of something that is needed after a long work week... a bar or lounge. What is your favorite bar or lounge to hang out or relax at while at WDW?




I love me a good drink (albeit less and less these days), but:


Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't drink alcohol and stopping at a bar or lounge for a non-alcoholic beverage isn't really my type of thing. So my favorite place to relax is riding Gran Fiesta Tour as many times as I need to cool down and rest.



^ This.  Would much rather be spending my time on a dark ride or in a theater.


Oof, that's been a lot to get through!  And I'm getting a bit nervous for my fall races, as there's been a lot of upheaval on the personal/work front lately (am at my parents' house for the next 3 weeks, getting ready to teach at a camp in NYC -- finally, some real bagels!) and getting ready to move my sister to NOLA in August (  she's moving out,  we'll be driving to the swamp in the middle of August,  we'll be taking our time driving down there)


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD 

DLR Trader Sams, no contest. Though only drank outside as we have kids. Had a couple of fantastic drinks/snacks there and have a tiki mug to prove it. Never made it to Cove Bar. Did get drinks to take back to the room from Hearthstone Lounge, once again kids foiling in bar drinking (it was late)

WDW Hurricane Hannah’s for sure, if only because it means we were at Beach Club and therefore enjoying cocktails by the pool, one of my favourite things to do. Didn’t really drink anywhere else at WDW...


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> A little more on the diet topic for me. The diet for now is just that, a diet. It's being used to kick start things, and after a while I will go back to the healthier lifestyle that I was living about 1.5 years ago. I just let it get out of control and need to make a drastic change to swing things back in the right direction. Things I need to stop are drinking soft drinks daily, fast food, baked goods, and white carbs (for now). I found after a while of eating healthy and then one day getting some McDonald's just how bad that stuff makes me feel. But when I am living a unhealthy lifestyle I feel terrible most of the time without even really noticing it, and the food from McDonald's doesnt stand out as something bad, it just continues my overall not feeling well.



I think a lot of people get so used to feeling like crap from the food they eat they don't realize there is another way to live.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one of the craziest decisions you have made regarding running?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I registered for the WDW marathon yesterday without a POT that will probably do much for me and basically no base mileage over the last 12 months. I am looking at 1 or 2 10 mile races (August 25 and Oct 7) to turn in to improve my current and only half in the required timeline of 2:40:01. The August race is a trail run that is very easy but the race is at night and the only lighting is the head lamp you bring with you. It's semi local race so it is most likely to happen. The other race is October 7 in Houston which is just before the deadline to update POT. Hopefully they update race results with the quickness, but that race may not be needed if the first one goes to plan. So, its a little crazy I've stacked all this stuff on my plate and have little to no room for error to get prepared!



I began running in March of 2014.  I did my POT race for TOT in June and during that 10K I decided i could do a marathon so I went home and signed up for my first marathon that October, which was just 2 weeks after TOT.  My blister from TOT hadn't healed completely so they got much worse during the marathon.  So I went from coach potato to marathoner in 7 months.  It worked out but looking back, probably not the best route to that goal.  




gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> Signing up with a team to do Texas Independence Relay.  200 miles, overnight, 2 vans, no showers, etc.  Ended up being an amazing experience and have done several other realys since.   My wife is a lot like the lady in this video


That's funny.  You know non runners look at all of us like we are crazy, right?




Sleepless Knight said:


> That should prove to be interesting.
> 
> I blame the wonderful people in this very community for my craziest running decision ever.  "It's so amazing finishing a marathon."  "I love the marathon distance."  "Dopey was such an amazing experience.  One of the best things I'ever done."
> 
> The Star Wars races were my biggest gateway drug.  While I had run 3 half marathons before, Star Wars offered the carrot of a single weekend challenge medal themed to Star Wars.  One thing led to another and here I am training for Dopey.
> 
> Oh good.  I'm not the only crazy one around here.  My little sister is joining me for Dopey as well and it will be her first marathon also.  We both ran all 3 Dark Side races as a test of sorts for Dopey.
> 
> 9 - Sleepless Knight - Walt Disney World 5K (Finish)
> 10- Sleepless Knight - Walt Disney World 10K (Finish)
> 11- Sleepless Knight - Walt Disney World Half Marathon (Finish)
> 12- Sleepless Knight - Walt Disney World Marathon (Finish)
> 
> The good news here is that if I complete Dopey, I also get a guaranteed PR for the marathon.  And since I probably won't take 90 minutes to run a non Star Wars 5K, I should PR the 5K as well.



Marathons are life changing events.  It will be awesome.



Sleepless Knight said:


> For many years, I said if I ever run a marathon, it will be at Walt Disney World.  I figure there will be enough there to distract me from the distance even as I see the mile marker number increase.
> 
> Once Star Wars races started at Disneyland, I figured that I would never run a marathon because I will always choose a Star Wars race at Disneyland over marathon weekend.  Every time I thought I'd love to run a marathon someday that thought always perished during the long runs leading up to the half I was training for.
> 
> And then the runDisney west coast hiatus happened.  With the announcement that they wanted to bring the races back to the west coast, I saw a very limited window in which to run a marathon.  Except this time in my training for half, I found the thought of running a marathon no longer intimidating.  And then I got to thinking.  What if I finish the full?  Will I want to come back for Goofy?  And what about coming back a different year for Dopey?  Except that's a whole lot easier said than done for me on the west coast.  Will I regret not attempting Goofy or Dopey if I only run one marathon?  I talked with other runners about this idea.  And received a lot of feedback saying that Goofy or Dopey as part of a first marathon isn't as insane as it seems.  It would just require training.  I spoke with a lady in line for character photos after the Dark Side Half this year who provided more encouragement and her experience about the marathon as part of a weekend runDisney challenge.
> 
> I will never say that my path to deciding to run a marathon as part of a challenge is right for everyone.  Because each one of us has to make that decision for ourselves.  I will say that when I made the decision, I had been at least thinking about a marathon for a few years and more seriously considering it for a few months.   And as much as I jokingly say we enable each other around here, I can also truthfully say that so many people in this community offered great feedback as I went back and forth on the decision.  Not just feedback in terms of you can do it, but also feedback in terms of make the decision that is best for you.  We'll still be here to support you in whatever that decision is.



Whatever decision you make will be the right one as long as you train for it and just plan to have fun with it.  



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *I'm working on my off Friday and I am not happy about it, plus my lack of sleep is catching up! So lets think of something that is needed after a long work week... a bar or lounge. What is your favorite bar or lounge to hang out or relax at while at WDW?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My favorite is the Belle Vue Lounge at Disneys Boardwalk. We stayed at the Boardwalk during our honeymoon and more afternoons than not, we would stop here on our way to dinner to have a drink or two. We attempted to go last weekend, but I failed to remember that it opens at 5:00 PM and we needed to be in Hollywood Studious for 5:15 PM. We instead found some seating area on the boardwalk and had drinks out there. I just love the vibe of the Boardwalk! Maybe one day we will find ourselves there for a stay with the kiddos and tell her about Mom and Dad's first Disney trip together.



I'm boring.  I don't drink, I don't think I have ever been to one.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD mixed up: I don’t think I have done very crazy things running wise and I haven’t tried many lounges because either I was with the kids, I was too full from meals or I was running the next day. I agree with @Keels on number one so far. Conclusion: Go try a few lounges (and maybe one on course beverage if that still exists) after Dopey 2020... That would pretty much sums up crazy!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATFFQOTD: DW and I haven't really done the lounge thing. After all, Disney is one of the few places where time really is money! So we're all about squeezing in as much entertainment and ride as we can, especially at the end of the day. However, for a break in Hollywood Studios, we liked the Writer's Stop. Quiet, out of the way, and never crowded. And because we liked it, of course it had to go.

After a day at MK, we like to head down to Contempo Cafe for a snack. It's a nice place to unwind, and we get to watch the monorails swing through.


----------



## Bree

@LSUlakes Can you add my races please?

Oct
6 - Bree - Under the Oaks Half Marathon (TBD)

Nov
4 - Bree - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG)


----------



## sourire

Behind on the thread as always, but hey guys!!! Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Just jumping back in...

Craziest running related decision: signing up for 1st marathon. And yes, @Waiting2goback is correct: life changing experience. 

Favorite bar/lounge: 
DL: Trader Sam’s! 
WDW: I don’t know if this falls under bar/lounge, but I love the Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar. I don’t know if they have other drinks besides wine, but it’s a cozy spot for sure! 
Need to try Nomad on the next trip!


----------



## gjramsey

Waiting2goback said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  You know non runners look at all of us like we are crazy, right?



Or Goofy or Dopey!


----------



## avondale

mankle30 said:


> @jennamfeo I'd love to get on the state list although I'm a little sad that Canada isn't included
> 
> US States: NH, MA, OH, FL, VA, MI -- I think that's it.
> Canadian Provinces: ON, SK
> Countries: Italy, India, Israel, Germany
> 
> There may be more but that's what my memory serves!



I had a lot of time to think about this list on my 10-miler today in the rain.   

I was realizing that I found out about it just before our annual big hiking trip - next weekend my DH and I leave for Glacier National Park.  So of course, that means I can run while I'm there and put Montana on my list.

An additional adventure for this trip is that we are flying from Maryland to Chicago, and then we are taking the scenic Amtrak train from Chicago to Glacier.  (Woot!)  That means that I could potentially run in the Chicago airport or train station - we have a 4-hour layover - and put Illinois on my list, AND if I run on the train, I could knock off Minnesota and North Dakota, too!  (I already have Wisconsin.)  I see no problem trying to do this, but I suspect that my husband and/or the train conductors might find a problem with it.  

And now I've been pondering what the GPS track of someone running up and down the corridors of a moving train would look like.  The Wikipedia website for the Empire Builder train says that the average speed is 50 mph, so my running at about 5 mph would be a 10% variation on that.  But it would probably register on Garmin as my fastest run ever!  Too bad I really couldn't run perpendicular to the train's direction and make a sine curve with the GPS track!

I doubt I'll actually do the train running, but as I said, it was amusing to think about during my long run today.    Can anyone suggest a good place to run in Chicago Midway?


----------



## bovie

I have a hard time keeping up with this thread, but I'm jumping in here to say I registered for the WDW Marathon, my first.  @LSUlakes, if you could add me to the list...
Jan 13- Bovie- WDW Marathon (NG/ NA)


----------



## Slogger

hi @jennamfeo …….here are my running states if you want to add me to the list:

Virginia, Maryland, DC, Delaware, PA, NJ, WV, NC, SC, GA, FL, CA


----------



## Slogger

HI @Wendy98 …… sounds like you had a great time in Hawaii.  Congrats on your finish at the 10k.

We were there at the end of May, hiked Diamond Head too, but spent more time in the water (surfing, snorkeling, swimming) and did no running.
My son also had bad luck with the ocean, he lost his GoPro surfing, ruined his Apple Watch swimming, and lost his sunglasses too.


----------



## kleph

Sleepless Knight said:


> Nipple chafing became an issue, but the local running store told me about nipguard and that works well for me.  It was never too painful, but the worst cases could bother me for a day or two.



i can report that my post-long run showers are now infinitely more enjoyable.


----------



## sylkai

avondale said:


> I had a lot of time to think about this list on my 10-miler today in the rain.
> 
> I was realizing that I found out about it just before our annual big hiking trip - next weekend my DH and I leave for Glacier National Park.  So of course, that means I can run while I'm there and put Montana on my list.
> 
> An additional adventure for this trip is that we are flying from Maryland to Chicago, and then we are taking the scenic Amtrak train from Chicago to Glacier.  (Woot!)  That means that I could potentially run in the Chicago airport or train station - we have a 4-hour layover - and put Illinois on my list, AND if I run on the train, I could knock off Minnesota and North Dakota, too!  (I already have Wisconsin.)  I see no problem trying to do this, but I suspect that my husband and/or the train conductors might find a problem with it.
> 
> And now I've been pondering what the GPS track of someone running up and down the corridors of a moving train would look like.  The Wikipedia website for the Empire Builder train says that the average speed is 50 mph, so my running at about 5 mph would be a 10% variation on that.  But it would probably register on Garmin as my fastest run ever!  Too bad I really couldn't run perpendicular to the train's direction and make a sine curve with the GPS track!
> 
> I doubt I'll actually do the train running, but as I said, it was amusing to think about during my long run today.    Can anyone suggest a good place to run in Chicago Midway?


That is a fantastic train ride. The husband and I did it last November over Thanksgiving. Depending on how fast your mile pace is and how early the train is running, there are a few stops where they will be in station for a smoke break type situation and you could run up and down the platform.

We have one long train ride left (Chicago to LA) and it's on the calendar for the weekend after the marathon.


----------



## girliea

Keels said:


> Upon further review ... my current definitive Power Ranking of Bars/Lounges:
> 
> 1. Hurricane Hannah's
> 2. Nomad Lounge
> 3. Trader Sam's
> 4. California Grill Lounge
> 5. Abracadabar
> 6. Dawa Bar
> 7. Ale & Compass Lounge
> 8. Top of the World
> 9. Tambu Lounge
> 10. La Cava de Tequila
> 11. BaseLine Taphouse
> 12. Brown Derby Lounge
> 13. Martha's Vineyard
> 14. Belle Vue Lounge
> 15. Jock Lindsay's Hangar Bar
> 16. Dockside Margaritas
> 17. Mizner's
> 18. Outer Rim
> 19. Victoria Falls
> 20. Rose & Crown Pub
> 21. Boathouse
> 22. Tune-In Lounge
> 23. bluezoo Lounge
> 24. The Wave Lounge
> 25. Leaping Horse Libations
> 26. Geyser Point
> 27. Paddlefish Rooftop
> 28. The Edison
> 29. Enzo's Hideaway
> 30. Stargazer's
> 31. Capa
> 32. Crew's Cup Lounge
> 33. Kimono's
> 34. Citrico's Lounge
> 35. Territory Lounge
> 36-Last Place: Various Bars at Mods and Values
> Last Place: Wine Bar George



This list just confirms my thinking that you are buying your house in the perfect city!


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Capang

@LSUlakes if we are adding Castaway Cay races...can you add me for July 24? I get that it isn't an official race, but it is one of the reasons I got back to running in the first place. Taking our first cruise leaving today!


----------



## Princess KP

Capang said:


> @LSUlakes if we are adding Castaway Cay races...can you add me for July 24? I get that it isn't an official race, but it is one of the reasons I got back to running in the first place. Taking our first cruise leaving today!


Have a great time! You're going to probably want to book a placeholder cruise while you're on board.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> The turns kill my back.
> And I've never done COP *ducks*



Well... I invite you to come watch the show with us in January. Warning! You may here me sing and fuss at people who answer their phone and/or use flash photography during the show. lol


----------



## Capang

Princess KP said:


> Have a great time! You're going to probably want to book a placeholder cruise while you're on board.


Already planned on it...


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *It's HOT!!!!! Spent most of the weekend trying to stay hydrated from doing yard work. Had headaches, cramps, felt like trash, and it impacted my run on Saturday. Who is looking forward to much cooler weather? When does is typically start cooling down where you live? 

ATTQOTD: I am ready for a polar vortex! Unfortunately we will not experience cooler weather until mid - late October. It seems forever away!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: not sure I'm looking forward to the cold weather. I don't get much running done outside once it gets icy. Around where I am that can be anywhere from October to May. And in that time it could also be 90. Ohio weather is weird.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

Um, it doesn't cool down much.  I'm looking forward to when Rainy Season ends in November though.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's HOT!!!!! Spent most of the weekend trying to stay hydrated from doing yard work. Had headaches, cramps, felt like trash, and it impacted my run on Saturday. Who is looking forward to much cooler weather? When does is typically start cooling down where you live?


ATTQOTD: We have a bit of a cooler front now, and I was elated to run 5 miles at dawn when it was _only 70*_ on Friday.  I wanted to just keep going a bit longer as I was excited that it was cool and not so humid and no threat of thunderstorms, but alas I had to get the kids and myself ready for daycare/camp.  I need to realize I cannot drag myself out of bed on a Monday morning so I am thrilled it is going to be less than 80* for a run at lunch today!  There was a twinge of guilt for not going out to run this morning as I drove to work with the windows down- I do really love running when the birds are cheering me on.  I thought I would not be running at lunch again until September, I think I may never adapt to temps much above that!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: It doesn't really cool off here until mid October either. Right now I am looking forward to cooler than normal temps next week! The real feel is only supposed to be in the 90's so I may get some runs in outside!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: ‍

I hate the heat. Been waking up at 5:30 to get my runs done so it’s been manageable but dreaming of days when it will be cooler. Unfortunately it’s probaly not going to be till October.


----------



## Princess KP

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is looking forward to much cooler weather? When does is typically start cooling down where you live?


Not me! I still need to work on my tan! (I know...not run related)  It usually cools down end of September / beginning of October but I will continue to wear my flip flops until the end of October.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: I am not looking forward to cooler temps. That is mainly because summer really is only 10 weeks here weather wise and I need to soak up all the sun that I can. Depending on the year it will cool down either late September or early October. I'll wear flip flops until it starts to frost or snow - usually Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  Central FL is awful right now. The humidity is just nasty even at 5am and 7pm.  I’ve been using the treadmill a lot this month.  Cooler temps should start getting here around October.  I don’t mind it too much though. A miserable July and August is much better than the 6 months of bitter cold temps, snow, ice, slush, mud, gray skies and brown landscapes I used to have in Massachusetts.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: It will actually be unseasonably cool here this week, but unfortunately my allergies are in FULL force, so when I spend time outside, I really pay for it. 
It should start to cool down here in later September, but we have such weird weather, it's hard to say for certain.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: It's hot and humid in Central Virginia as well but the last week has been tolerable compared to June and early July.   It typically stays hot here through September and sometimes October but the humidity starts decreasing at end of August. 

Looking forward to cooler temps and running in daylight instead of early morning runs or treadmilling.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's HOT!!!!! Spent most of the weekend trying to stay hydrated from doing yard work. Had headaches, cramps, felt like trash, and it impacted my run on Saturday. Who is looking forward to much cooler weather? When does is typically start cooling down where you live?


ATTQOTD: Duuuuude. I am so with you. My long run went like this:
Alarm at 5am - forecast called for storms all morning, so went back to sleep
6am couldn't sleep, so checked again - looked like a small window to get some miles in
Got 15-20 minutes of light rain, then BLAZING SUN and no sign of the storms at all!
I started late, didn't use sunscreen due to the forecast, and realized when I refilled my bottle that I forgot Nuun.
Feels Like was 89* at sunrise and 97* by the time I called the audible after 6 miles and went home to do another 2 on the treadmill. Felt like crud all weekend. 100% over it.

But... cooler weather won't come here until late Oct. - if I'm lucky. Ugh.


----------



## PrincessV

Bree said:


> A miserable July and August is much better than the 6 months of bitter cold temps, snow, ice, slush, mud, gray skies and brown landscapes I used to have in Massachusetts.


Preach!  I was visiting in WNY a couple weeks ago and it was absolutely perfect: warm days, cool nights, the kind of weather we dream of here in FL, right? I had to keep reminding myself that I was seeing WNY at its best and the rest of the year was abject misery when I lived there, lol!


----------



## Miranda

I'm never sure what is worse up here in New England... the heat later on when the sun gets up or the humidity if you get out early.  The humidity in the mornings is nearly always 100% and the dewpoint more or less the same as the actual temperature.  So, sure, maybe you get out early and it's only 70, like this morning when I was headed to OTF at 5:15 AM... but the dewpoint was also 69-70.  Gross!

I had a pretty good day on the treadmill today.  It was just too gross to run outside between the suffocating humidity and rain, so I decided to add another day of OTF where I can at least run some in the AC.  I don't have any other gym membership right now and I don't own a treadmill, so if I want to run indoors, I've got to go to class.  I've been primarily a run/walk interval runner for years, but today was an endurance day that included a benchmark workout of a 12 minute run for distance (as far as you can get in 12 minutes).  I ran the WHOLE time and managed to squeak out 1.091 miles!  I was pretty proud of myself... I wasn't even sure if I was going to be able to do the whole 12 minutes without taking some walking breaks.  I really wanted to try to get a mile, though, so I broke it up into 1 minute intervals and changed the speed every minute to keep myself distracted.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: In North Georgia, it used to start to cool down in mid-to-late September. Now it seems more like November. But like I've said before, I don't really mind the heat.



Princess KP said:


> I still need to work on my tan!



My compression short/running sock tan is looking pretty good!


----------



## Bree

PrincessV said:


> Preach!  I was visiting in WNY a couple weeks ago and it was absolutely perfect: warm days, cool nights, the kind of weather we dream of here in FL, right? I had to keep reminding myself that I was seeing WNY at its best and the rest of the year was abject misery when I lived there, lol!



And the FL winters make you forget all about the brutal summers


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I love the summer, so I am not in a hurry for it to end. Winters are miserable here, and the end of summer means that winter is about to arrive. Even my love for college football doesn't have me wishing my summer days away.

As for running in the heat - it is much harder, but it also makes me a better runner. I had a horrible long run on Sunday because it was over 80 degrees with 97% humidity. But as I struggled I reminded myself how much these runs help me overall. I also have to remind myself to SLOW DOWN. There is no such thing as a disappointing finish time on a summer run. Finishing is what is important.

ETA - I will be spending the entire month of September in Alabama and Florida, running about 40 miles/week. That wasn't well thought out.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
I live in AZ. Only way to run outside currently is to get up at 3:30. Summers here are brutal for running. Great pool weather!!
This is my second summer here. Originally from Seattle area.
I see many treadmill runs at the gym in my future. Ugh!
Last year I was able to find a larger window of opportunity for running around Labor Day as the days got shorter.
Summer is the only difficult time for running outside. Love the minimal rain and no snow to deal with from Fall thru Spring.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: November.  Its in the 80s through October most years.  Right now its in the upper 90s.


----------



## Olallamom

iwatch or Garmin or ?

I am looking at getting a wrist device for running. Up until now I have used apps on my iPhone to track runs.

I like the Iwatch because I can use it for my music too.


Looking for reviews


----------



## PrincessV

Addendum to the QOTD: do we need to quantify or qualify what "cooler" means? I mean, when the overnight lows here drop out of the 80s, I consider that "cooler" lol!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *I'm working on my off Friday and I am not happy about it, plus my lack of sleep is catching up! So lets think of something that is needed after a long work week... a bar or lounge. What is your favorite bar or lounge to hang out or relax at while at WDW?



So many good ones...

LOVE Nomad Lounge.  DH and I discovered it last January on our adults trip.  We sat outside on the deck area--didn't even feel like we were at WDW.  We just had drinks, no food.

Top of the World--Just wished they opened earlier.  We stayed at BLT in May/June but never made it up there.  We always had dinner plans when they opened at 6 and by the time we came back to the resort, too tired.

Baseline Tap House--another discovery during adult weekend.

Ale and Compass Lounge at Yacht Club

And as a few others have said...the patio of my room!  We are fans of the afternoon break to recharge.  I love sitting on the patio with a beer.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's HOT!!!!! Spent most of the weekend trying to stay hydrated from doing yard work. Had headaches, cramps, felt like trash, and it impacted my run on Saturday. Who is looking forward to much cooler weather? When does is typically start cooling down where you live?


. It is actually cooler here today.  I am in NO hurry to say goodbye to summer heat.  When it is that bad, I do the treadmill.  I HATE winter and cold weather beyond words.  Double hate for icy/snowy sidewalks and roads.  And in Ohio, weather can change daily.  We will probably see some cooler weather in September and 90s in October.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

PrincessV said:


> Addendum to the QOTD: do we need to quantify or qualify what "cooler" means? I mean, when the overnight lows here drop out of the 80s, I consider that "cooler" lol!


Good point - while you can train to run efficiently in temps above 70 degrees, your body simply cannot dump heat efficiently at those temperatures when there is high humidity present. So, yeah, 70 degrees will help, but the drop in humidity is what really gets you over the hump. So I would say that you do get "cooler" temperatures (for you) if the humidity also drops.

I spent the month of April in Cocoa Beach this year and the temps were awesome - mid 80s with low humidity. By the time I left at the beginning of May, the humidity was starting to get tough. Temps were the same, but it felt much, much hotter.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  Those first few weeks of morning runs when it finally cools off are amazing.  I feel so fast and strong--the runs are joyous.  But I'm not looking forward to running with gloves, hat and a coat so I'm conflicted!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's HOT!!!!! Spent most of the weekend trying to stay hydrated from doing yard work. Had headaches, cramps, felt like trash, and it impacted my run on Saturday. Who is looking forward to much cooler weather? When does is typically start cooling down where you live?


ATTQOTD: I never wish for colder weather. Ever. That being said, I am curious how all the running I have been doing through mid day in the hot and humid summer months will translate to the cooler/colder Fall/Winter temps.  You can really notice how much easier it is to run when temps are in the 70's and dew points are in the 50's.


----------



## camaker

Olallamom said:


> iwatch or Garmin or ?
> 
> I am looking at getting a wrist device for running. Up until now I have used apps on my iPhone to track runs.
> 
> I like the Iwatch because I can use it for my music too.
> 
> 
> Looking for reviews



I have had both and much, much prefer Garmin for tracking my running.  The best summary I have is that the Apple Watch can do more, but what the Garmin does, it does better.  I found it annoying to have to get apps to do things like run/walk intervals, which I think should be core sports watch functionality.  When I had the Apple Watch, I found myself using it for everyday wear, but switching to Garmin for running.  It is really going to come down to personal preference and what you need it to do.  If you want a one size fits all solution for what to wear all day, then the Apple Watch may be for you.  If you want something specifically for running, then a Garmin may be a better bet.  Some of the newer Garmins have the ability to play music, so you also might be able to find a compromise there somewhere.


----------



## Chaitali

I don't mind Summer and I hate cold weather, so I'm happy for as long as it lasts   Having said that, I love Octobers around here which is when it starts to get cooler but not yet cold.


----------



## Olallamom

camaker said:


> I have had both and much, much prefer Garmin for tracking my running.  The best summary I have is that the Apple Watch can do more, but what the Garmin does, it does better.  I found it annoying to have to get apps to do things like run/walk intervals, which I think should be core sports watch functionality.  When I had the Apple Watch, I found myself using it for everyday wear, but switching to Garmin for running.  It is really going to come down to personal preference and what you need it to do.  If you want a one size fits all solution for what to wear all day, then the Apple Watch may be for you.  If you want something specifically for running, then a Garmin may be a better bet.  Some of the newer Garmins have the ability to play music, so you also might be able to find a compromise there somewhere.



Thanks for the info. I didn’t realize Garmin has ability for music 
I will look at the Garmin models closer.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's HOT!!!!! Spent most of the weekend trying to stay hydrated from doing yard work. Had headaches, cramps, felt like trash, and it impacted my run on Saturday. Who is looking forward to much cooler weather? *When does is typically start cooling down where you live? *



Around 8:00 PM.  Oh, what month...... mid to late September here in CT.  Even though we can get some warm days in September, the cool downs happen rather rapidly this time of year.  The ACs are usually retired to the basement too!


----------



## Miranda

I don't know if you are very tied to the Apple ecosystem if you will be happy with the Garmin's ability to play music.  The only streaming option at this time is from iHeartRadio, and I don't believe you will be able to transfer any music over to it that you don't explicitly own (or ripped yourself from CDs).  I know that I stopped actually buying music a long time ago and instead just listened to Pandora or Spotify all the time, until Apple Music came around, and now everything is in Apple Music.  All my streaming and local music for my race playlists comes from there and I am 99.9% sure the DRM would prevent me from putting it onto the Garmin.


----------



## tidefan

So... just got on the DVC Member Cruise and lo and behold, they are doing 2 CC 5k’s, so @LSUlakes , I need to add:

26 - Castaway Cay 5k (30:00, N/A)


----------



## PrincessV

BuckeyeBama said:


> So I would say that you do get "cooler" temperatures (for you) if the humidity also drops.


Case in point: ran 4 miles on vacation - 85* and about 55% humidity. Ran 4 miles back home 2 days later - 85* and 98% humidity. Any surprise the vacation run was 1:30/mile faster at the same level of effort?! My home humidity rarely goes down much below 70%, but even that coupled with a lower temp feels better than the current swampy conditions.


----------



## kleph

PCFriar80 said:


> Around 8:00 PM.  Oh, what month...... mid to late September here in CT.  Even though we can get some warm days in September, the cool downs happen rather rapidly this time of year.  The ACs are usually retired to the basement too!



which is exactly why i'm targeting the hartford marathon in october. if i survive the heat training in texas this summer i'm gonna be the BATMAN on raceday.


----------



## Bree

Olallamom said:


> iwatch or Garmin or ?
> 
> I am looking at getting a wrist device for running. Up until now I have used apps on my iPhone to track runs.
> 
> I like the Iwatch because I can use it for my music too.
> 
> 
> Looking for reviews



I personally didn’t like using my Apple Watch for running. It was not nearly as accurate as my Garmin 230.  My Apple Watch always said I had run further and faster than the Garmin 230. I got tired of switching back and forth between the two and ended up getting rid of both and got the Garmin 645 with Music.  It’s my everyday watch.  If I need to dress up I have “real” watches for that.  I rarely use the music feature.  It was a waste of money for me since I run with my phone for safety reasons anyway or use it to watch shows if I’m on the treadmill.  I also prefer my Spotify playlist since I never actually buy music from Apple, Amazon, etc.  You have to transfer actual files from your computer onto the Garmin to play music, podcasts and audiobooks.  They offer iHeart radio playlist support, but it’s another monthly fee and I already pay for Spotify family.  I also like the features of Garmin Connect (phone app & website) to track my run history, create courses, create workouts, etc. You can also link your Garmin with a variety of other apps such as Strava and MyFitnessPal. IMO, Apple is a smart watch with an afterthought to track activities. Garmin is an activity tracker with an afterthought to smart watch capabilities.


----------



## Olallamom

Bree said:


> I personally didn’t like using my Apple Watch for running. It was not nearly as accurate as my Garmin 230.  My Apple Watch always said I had run further and faster than the Garmin 230. I got tired of switching back and forth between the two and ended up getting rid of both and got the Garmin 645 with Music.  It’s my everyday watch.  If I need to dress up I have “real” watches for that.  I rarely use the music feature.  It was a waste of money for me since I run with my phone for safety reasons anyway or use it to watch shows if I’m on the treadmill.  I also prefer my Spotify playlist since I never actually buy music from Apple, Amazon, etc.  You have to transfer actual files from your computer onto the Garmin to play music, podcasts and audiobooks.  They offer iHeart radio playlist support, but it’s another monthly fee and I already pay for Spotify family.  I also like the features of Garmin Connect (phone app & website) to track my run history, create courses, create workouts, etc. You can also link your Garmin with a variety of other apps such as Strava and MyFitnessPal. IMO, Apple is a smart watch with an afterthought to track activities. Garmin is an activity tracker with an afterthought to smart watch capabilities.


I think my biggest hurdle with switching to a Garmin is the music part is I am very tied to Apple products and have been for many years.
I have a ton of music on my iCloud with Apple


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is looking forward to much cooler weather? When does is typically start cooling down where you live?



Yes and no. I am looking forward to being able to run in cooler temperatures but I'm in no hurry for them to get here too quickly.  When they get here depends on the year.  We usually start to get cooler in late September but have a few days of Indian summer every year.  Usually in later October the cool temperatures are here to stay.



Olallamom said:


> iwatch or Garmin or ?
> 
> I am looking at getting a wrist device for running. Up until now I have used apps on my iPhone to track runs.
> 
> I like the Iwatch because I can use it for my music too.
> 
> 
> Looking for reviews



Garmin but I don't listen to music when I run so don't care about that aspect of the device.  The Garmin is just the best at the thing it is meant to do, track your run.  There are music models but I have no idea how they integrate and to what services.


----------



## Bree

Olallamom said:


> I think my biggest hurdle with switching to a Garmin is the music part is I am very tied to Apple products and have been for many years.
> I have a ton of music on my iCloud with Apple



We are an Apple family too (MacBooks, iPads, iPhones, Apple TV...).  When I was SUV shopping I didn’t look at anything that didn’t have Apple Car Play


----------



## Olallamom

Bree said:


> We are an Apple family too (MacBooks, iPads, iPhones, Apple TV...).  When I was SUV shopping I didn’t look at anything that didn’t have Apple Car Play


It would be great if Apple could be truly competitive with the Garmin 
I really loved the idea of being able to text and take calls along with tracking my runs all on my wrist but it sounds too good to be true. I am hearing the battery life can be an issue when running marathons.


----------



## camaker

Olallamom said:


> I think my biggest hurdle with switching to a Garmin is the music part is I am very tied to Apple products and have been for many years.
> I have a ton of music on my iCloud with Apple



For what it's worth, I'm in the same boat with my music being in the Apple ecosystem.  In addition, I primarily listen to audiobooks through Audible when I run, so the Audible app is a big one for me.  As a compromise between running with both a watch and my monstrous iPhone 6S+, I have an iPod Touch that I use only for Audible and music that is far, far smaller and lighter to wear when I run.


----------



## Kerry1957

I noticed in the gear posts that several of us use the discontinued ipod shuffle for music. For me its a great alternative to a watch with music. The shuffle is tiny and the batteries last for weeks. Simple downloads and playlists from my apple laptop. Now if the garmin 235 (245?) came with music I would be tempted.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Kerry1957 said:


> I noticed in the gear posts that several of us use the discontinued ipod shuffle for music. For me its a great alternative to a watch with music. The shuffle is tiny and the batteries last for weeks. Simple downloads and playlists from my apple laptop. Now if the garmin 235 (245?) came with music I would be tempted.


I prefer the Nano because I can create many playlists. I have playlists for every type of running workout. So any watch would have to allow for the same thing for me to make a switch.


----------



## huskies90

Miranda said:


> I don't know if you are very tied to the Apple ecosystem if you will be happy with the Garmin's ability to play music.  The only streaming option at this time is from iHeartRadio, and I don't believe you will be able to transfer any music over to it that you don't explicitly own (or ripped yourself from CDs).  I know that I stopped actually buying music a long time ago and instead just listened to Pandora or Spotify all the time, until Apple Music came around, and now everything is in Apple Music.  All my streaming and local music for my race playlists comes from there and I am 99.9% sure the DRM would prevent me from putting it onto the Garmin.


The ability to stream music was the main reason I got an Apple Watch Series 3 LTE. 



Bree said:


> I personally didn’t like using my Apple Watch for running. It was not nearly as accurate as my Garmin 230.  My Apple Watch always said I had run further and faster than the Garmin 230. I got tired of switching back and forth between the two and ended up getting rid of both and got the Garmin 645 with Music.  It’s my everyday watch.  If I need to dress up I have “real” watches for that.  I rarely use the music feature.  It was a waste of money for me since I run with my phone for safety reasons anyway or use it to watch shows if I’m on the treadmill.  I also prefer my Spotify playlist since I never actually buy music from Apple, Amazon, etc.  You have to transfer actual files from your computer onto the Garmin to play music, podcasts and audiobooks.  They offer iHeart radio playlist support, but it’s another monthly fee and I already pay for Spotify family.  I also like the features of Garmin Connect (phone app & website) to track my run history, create courses, create workouts, etc. You can also link your Garmin with a variety of other apps such as Strava and MyFitnessPal. IMO, Apple is a smart watch with an afterthought to track activities. Garmin is an activity tracker with an afterthought to smart watch capabilities.


Which Apple Watch did you have? For me, the series 3 has always been pretty exact to how I map it out on Google maps. I agree, if you are going to carry a phone anyway, then go with a watch that is more made for running. But the series 3 LTE eliminates the need to carry a phone.  I rarely ran with a phone so for me it is awesome to have smart phone capabilities with me without having to carry a phone. I am also not as picky about what I want to track, so it has all the tracking stuff I need including, pace, distance, heart rate and elevation. But it is so much more than a running watch and I use it for so much outside of running.  Again, since I didn't carry a phone, the big thing for me is the ability to stream music through Apple Music to bluetooth earbuds - no more carrying an ipod with corded earbuds. It does pretty much everything else like getting the latest weather and radar when I am out on a run. And getting calls/text which is something we should all have especially if something happens out on a run.  It also utilizes location services so if someone wants to know where you are or how close you are, they can. And by the way, even if your phone is on and sitting in your house, it knows your location is out on a run. Pretty cool. The only thing I wish it had was a camera. Then it really would be perfect.  If you are an Apple person and want more than just a running watch, it is a great choice.  If your are going to carry your phone on your runs anyway, get a Garmin (or other good running watch, I really don't know anything about any of them) and if you still want the Apple Watch, get the Series 2 or the Series 3 with GPS.


----------



## avondale

sylkai said:


> That is a fantastic train ride. The husband and I did it last November over Thanksgiving. Depending on how fast your mile pace is and how early the train is running, there are a few stops where they will be in station for a smoke break type situation and you could run up and down the platform.
> 
> We have one long train ride left (Chicago to LA) and it's on the calendar for the weekend after the marathon.



I'm glad to hear that the ride is a good one.  Seems like it would be hard to be otherwise with the scenery we'll be going through, but one never knows.

Sadly, my husband has already nixed the idea of running in Chicago and on the train.  I also thought of running during a long stop, but no go.   "We will not be bringing running clothes."  (Note the royal "we" when my husband does not run.  The idea is to have a small bag for on the train so the big bags can go in the train's luggage storage.)   I think my problem is that I mentioned the idea ahead of time rather than just bringing the clothes and doing it.    But perhaps it is good to preserve marital harmony.


----------



## LSUlakes

Speaking of gear, anyone have a recommendation for a head lamp. Need something that wont fall off my head for this night run next month.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's HOT!!!!! Spent most of the weekend trying to stay hydrated from doing yard work. Had headaches, cramps, felt like trash, and it impacted my run on Saturday. Who is looking forward to much cooler weather? When does is typically start cooling down where you live?



ATTQOTD:  I always have mixed feelings.  I don't like the really hot and humid summer weather for running - I like nice and cold (around freezing is fine with me) weather for running.  But my feelings are almost totally opposite for anything else - I hate the cold if I'm not running.  I have two space heaters in my office that I use year-round - in the winter for the cold and the summer for the over-zealous A/C.  And an electric throw blanket at home that is used year-round also, since DH and I compromise on the indoor temperature being at a too-cold-for-me 74 F.  

So I guess the good side is that I like all times of the year for at least one thing.


----------



## Dis5150

avondale said:


> ATTQOTD:  I always have mixed feelings.  I don't like the really hot and humid summer weather for running - I like nice and cold (around freezing is fine with me) weather for running.  But my feelings are almost totally opposite for anything else - I hate the cold if I'm not running.  I have two space heaters in my office that I use year-round - in the winter for the cold and the summer for the over-zealous A/C.  And an electric throw blanket at home that is used year-round also, since DH and I compromise on the indoor temperature being at a too-cold-for-me 74 F.
> 
> So I guess the good side is that I like all times of the year for at least one thing.



I should have waited for you to post and then answered "ditto" to all of the above!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Speaking of gear, anyone have a recommendation for a head lamp. Need something that wont fall off my head for this night run next month.


I bought whichever one was cheapest at Running Warehouse a couple years ago - it's great! I think it was an older version of this one: https://www.runningwarehouse.com/Petzl_Tikkina_Headlamp/descpage-PETTIHA.html It works well for the handful of dark runs I do each year, and even better as a main source of mobile in-home illumination when Irma cut my power for a week, lol!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

CDKG said:


> For those of you who (like me) registered for your first marathon this week... Have your runs felt different ever since? I feel like I have a bigger purpose, a new goal. In less than 6 months I will be a marathoner. It’s all very exciting!


My last 2 have seemed tougher than I thought they would have been.  Of course they also happened despite the inconveniences they posed or just plain laziness on my part.  So there's that.  



LSUlakes said:


> Well... I invite you to come watch the show with us in January. Warning! You may here me sing and fuss at people who answer their phone and/or use flash photography during the show. lol


*Best Sam Eagle voice*  Using your cell phone and/or flash photography during the Carousel of Progress is distinctly unpatriotic. 



kleph said:


> which is exactly why i'm targeting the hartford marathon in october. if i survive the heat training in texas this summer i'm gonna be the BATMAN on raceday.


Who never skips leg day?!?  BATMAN!!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> Speaking of gear, anyone have a recommendation for a head lamp.



I have a Black Diamond Sprinter.

I don't use it often, but when I do I love it. Rechargeable, has a taillight. I've never had to use the 'over the top' strap. Great for home-improvement projects too.

Might be overkill, if you're only going to use it for one race.

https://www.blackdiamondequipment.c...terns/sprinter-headlamp-BD620630SBLUALL1.html


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> Speaking of gear, anyone have a recommendation for a head lamp. Need something that wont fall off my head for this night run next month.


I have this one, it's cromulent 

Black Diamond Spot Headlamp


----------



## Olallamom

huskies90 said:


> The ability to stream music was the main reason I got an Apple Watch Series 3 LTE.
> 
> 
> Which Apple Watch did you have? For me, the series 3 has always been pretty exact to how I map it out on Google maps. I agree, if you are going to carry a phone anyway, then go with a watch that is more made for running. But the series 3 LTE eliminates the need to carry a phone.  I rarely ran with a phone so for me it is awesome to have smart phone capabilities with me without having to carry a phone. I am also not as picky about what I want to track, so it has all the tracking stuff I need including, pace, distance, heart rate and elevation. But it is so much more than a running watch and I use it for so much outside of running.  Again, since I didn't carry a phone, the big thing for me is the ability to stream music through Apple Music to bluetooth earbuds - no more carrying an ipod with corded earbuds. It does pretty much everything else like getting the latest weather and radar when I am out on a run. And getting calls/text which is something we should all have especially if something happens out on a run.  It also utilizes location services so if someone wants to know where you are or how close you are, they can. And by the way, even if your phone is on and sitting in your house, it knows your location is out on a run. Pretty cool. The only thing I wish it had was a camera. Then it really would be perfect.  If you are an Apple person and want more than just a running watch, it is a great choice.  If your are going to carry your phone on your runs anyway, get a Garmin (or other good running watch, I really don't know anything about any of them) and if you still want the Apple Watch, get the Series 2 or the Series 3 with GPS.


I am leaning towards Apple Watch 3. In my mind it gives me everything in one small device with exception of battery life for a run longer than 5hrs.
My goal is to eliminate carrying phone.
I can use it at work as well rather than carrying my phone all around the hospital


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> Speaking of gear, anyone have a recommendation for a head lamp. Need something that wont fall off my head for this night run next month.


I run trails and the Petzl Reactik+ Headlamp is about as good as they get. Too pricey if you are just running streets.


----------



## Bree

huskies90 said:


> The ability to stream music was the main reason I got an Apple Watch Series 3 LTE.
> 
> 
> Which Apple Watch did you have? For me, the series 3 has always been pretty exact to how I map it out on Google maps. I agree, if you are going to carry a phone anyway, then go with a watch that is more made for running. But the series 3 LTE eliminates the need to carry a phone.  I rarely ran with a phone so for me it is awesome to have smart phone capabilities with me without having to carry a phone. I am also not as picky about what I want to track, so it has all the tracking stuff I need including, pace, distance, heart rate and elevation. But it is so much more than a running watch and I use it for so much outside of running.  Again, since I didn't carry a phone, the big thing for me is the ability to stream music through Apple Music to bluetooth earbuds - no more carrying an ipod with corded earbuds. It does pretty much everything else like getting the latest weather and radar when I am out on a run. And getting calls/text which is something we should all have especially if something happens out on a run.  It also utilizes location services so if someone wants to know where you are or how close you are, they can. And by the way, even if your phone is on and sitting in your house, it knows your location is out on a run. Pretty cool. The only thing I wish it had was a camera. Then it really would be perfect.  If you are an Apple person and want more than just a running watch, it is a great choice.  If your are going to carry your phone on your runs anyway, get a Garmin (or other good running watch, I really don't know anything about any of them) and if you still want the Apple Watch, get the Series 2 or the Series 3 with GPS.



I had a series 2.  My DH gave it to me for my 40th birthday February 2017.  I wanted to like it. I really did. I just found the features I was using with Garmin didn’t exist for the Apple Watch and I’d have to move to 3rd party apps to create custom workouts or track things like shoe mileage manually.  I got my first Garmin to get away from having to use 3rd party apps. The battery life on my Apple Watch stunk too no matter what I did in settings.

I’ve been using Spotify since they launched. I literally can’t remember the last time I purchased any music.  I don’t even have music downloaded on my iPhone since all I use is Pandora and Spotify!


----------



## sylkai

avondale said:


> I'm glad to hear that the ride is a good one.  Seems like it would be hard to be otherwise with the scenery we'll be going through, but one never knows.
> 
> Sadly, my husband has already nixed the idea of running in Chicago and on the train.  I also thought of running during a long stop, but no go.   "We will not be bringing running clothes."  (Note the royal "we" when my husband does not run.  The idea is to have a small bag for on the train so the big bags can go in the train's luggage storage.)   I think my problem is that I mentioned the idea ahead of time rather than just bringing the clothes and doing it.    But perhaps it is good to preserve marital harmony.


If you've got a room on the train, there's a space in the sleeper car where you can stick the bigger bags and you just bring a smaller one up to your room with you. Keeps the larger bags accessible without having them *in* the room, which is good because we normally do the roomette and there's really no room. Otherwise, yeah, you can check them but you have no access until your destination, whereas this way you can get into them.

There are showers available in the sleeper cars for sleeper passengers. I don't know that I'd try washing my hair in one (I have long hair) but it's just fine for rinsing off after a run.

I'd totally pack a sports bra and workout gear because I mean, what if you need something for a shorter hike in Glacier? Sports bras handle getting really sweaty so much better. It's only common sense.


----------



## cavepig

I hate hate hate cold, but for my marathon in September yes I want it much much cooler which it could be,  but it could also be 90, anything goes it seems for our Falls.


----------



## huskies90

Olallamom said:


> ...with exception of battery life for a run longer than 5hrs.


It won't last 5 hours if you are doing LTE and streaming music that is for sure. The longest run I've done so far in my training is 16 miles in 2.5 hours. That was using full LTE functionality, streaming music, GPS, heart rate, etc and it had a bit less than 20% left on the battery when I was done which is consistent with what Apple says it should last - 3 hours in full function mode with no phone. If you turn off cellular and some other stuff, it should last you the 5 hours needed for a marathon training distance. But most likely for a marathon race, you will probably take your phone anyway since you will most likely be carrying fuel etc. and will want to take pictures.  If you have the phone, I think the watch will easily last through the race. I am guessing if you had a Garmin watch and you were running a marathon, you would bring your phone? If that is the case, you would be comparing oranges to oranges.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Speaking of gear, anyone have a recommendation for a head lamp. Need something that wont fall off my head for this night run next month.



I've been happy with my Black Diamond Storm.  The bonus with it is that it's more or less waterproof.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: We at least waited to ramp up the heat this year until like July-ish, and then I had the good taste to be injured during the summer so I've managed to miss a lot of the hot runs so far. But now I've been cleared to return to running and I'm starting to ramp back up, which means I'm back to hating the heat again.

Of course, I have the poor taste to live in CA, so it'll cool down sometime around November. At which point the rain will start.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I will never wish away the heat. I typically love some humidity in the air when I run, but it has been a struggle this summer. I was sick in May, then took some time off in June, then got sick again for the first 2 weeks in July so I feel like I haven’t fully acclimated. Just trying to stay consistent, even if it’s just run streaks of 3 miles per day, and keeping up with cross training to get me to my half on Labor Day weekend. I’m planning on longer runs in August. 

Coastal Virginia weather is unpredictable. I’d say that we’re in the clear with heat by early November. But I’ve been in shorts on Christmas a few times the last few years, so you never know. Went to the Dave Matthews show in Virginia Beach Saturday night and I was shivering in a sweatshirt. We are a little crazy over here.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> Speaking of gear, anyone have a recommendation for a head lamp. Need something that wont fall off my head for this night run next month.



I currently have a Pitzl I won and it is ok but takes replaceable AAA batteries. I have a Black Diamond Storm sitting in my Amazon wish list I will grab at some point.

I want to get into longer trail run and will need something waterproof and the storm looks like the best option.


----------



## avondale

sylkai said:


> If you've got a room on the train, there's a space in the sleeper car where you can stick the bigger bags and you just bring a smaller one up to your room with you. Keeps the larger bags accessible without having them *in* the room, which is good because we normally do the roomette and there's really no room. Otherwise, yeah, you can check them but you have no access until your destination, whereas this way you can get into them.
> 
> There are showers available in the sleeper cars for sleeper passengers. I don't know that I'd try washing my hair in one (I have long hair) but it's just fine for rinsing off after a run.
> 
> I'd totally pack a sports bra and workout gear because I mean, what if you need something for a shorter hike in Glacier? Sports bras handle getting really sweaty so much better. It's only common sense.



Thanks for the info!  Especially about the shower - hadn't really thought about it, but I probably won't plan to wash my hair. [ETA: Yes, we do have a sleeper room with a private bathroom.]   I'll have to see what I can swing for the running.  It's at least amusing me to think about it.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I much prefer summer to winter, but it won't really cool down here until late October or early November. My marathon at the beginning of November last year had temps in the high 80s at the finish. To me the heat isn't the worst part, rather the humidity. Most days I feel like I am swimming rather than running.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Weather around here can be pretty weird - we've had snow in October and 70's in January (not in the same season), so I don't really think about when the cooler weather will come. I just make sure I've got lots of layers so that I'm prepared when it does.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Yes, please, cooler weather can show up anytime.  This is what Houston had this morning....


----------



## TheHamm

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  Yes, please, cooler weather can show up anytime.  This is what Houston had this morning....
> 
> View attachment 339235



I was thinking of plenty of excuses and deeply pondering yesterday's comment on the body's ineffective cooling at high humidity.  I was excited when I saw the temp, but at 100% RH, how is it not raining?
I started and thought it might not be so bad but after mile 1 I decided to run circles around a large landmark so I could run in their irrigation sprinklers.  I thanked my body for not giving out on me, but recognized I was going to be ill and cut my run short.  How do people do this? Can we get a thunderstorm over here yet?
Also, I have run in this T+D before.  This was significantly worse than low humidity and higher temperature.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is your must have gear? Favorite hat? Sweat band? Winter hat? Electronic device? The only pair of shorts you ever run in? Fluid or nutrition carrying item? Lucky rabbit foot? Make a list, name the brand, shout it from the mountain tops!

Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster and will be followed up with other questions that flow well with this one in the coming day.

ATTQOTD: I'll start off with lights and reflective gear. Things I have tried: Little flashing button light that clips onto shirt or shoes = garbage! I u shaped light that goes around your shoe = also trash. Current head lamp flips up and down while running but did ok, but its made for hunting so my expectations were not high. Winner is the 360 light up vest. Very runner friendly.

Arm bands for your cell phone drive me crazy! I no longer bring my phone for runs for this reason and the fact that I prefer to hear my own breathing patterns and my surroundings.

Hoka running shoes: While a very comfy shoe, for the price and the few miles I put on them before I felt the shoe was breaking down was not worth continuing to purchase them. If helping with a injury I may consider them again, but it's such a different type of a shoe you have to be hesitant starting out in them.


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  Yes, please, cooler weather can show up anytime.  This is what Houston had this morning....
> 
> View attachment 339235



Must have been my lucky day, or just compared to yesterday afternoons run, this morning felt amazing! I "ran" 4 miles yesterday starting at 7:30 PM. Heat index was still 90+ but RH% was lowish. Compared to this morning it was 73 and RH% below 80, which is nice for this time of year. It was just 2 miles but it almost felt like a front passed through. North wind and all. I was happy I woke up early for the run, and the slice of watermelon post run was amazing!!!!


----------



## kleph

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  Yes, please, cooler weather can show up anytime.  This is what Houston had this morning....
> 
> View attachment 339235



it's been brutal in dallas as well. but, at least the sunrises have been nice.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
-SparkleSkirts - pockets!
-OrangeMud Hydraquiver Single/Double Barrel
-Bondi Bands
-RunninGluv (sweat/snot towel )
-Garmin Fenix 5s
-Stryd Power Meter
-Injinji Toe socks
-Night Runner 270 shoe lights
-Tracer360 light vest (recently acquired - very bright!)
-Goodr sunglasses (just bought a pair of Tifosi Swank sunglasses. I’ll see how they compare...)


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your must have gear? Favorite hat? Sweat band? Winter hat? Electronic device? The only pair of shorts you ever run in? Fluid or nutrition carrying item? Lucky rabbit foot? Make a list, name the brand, shout it from the mountain tops!



My only must have is really my Garmin watch (currently a VA3 and 910XT).  I have a favorite pair of shorts (Asics) and top (NorthFace singlet) but as long as it is wicking I'm good.  I will list a few nice to haves though.  Most aren't gear but they make it easier to run.

Car Seat Cover:  Something to keep the seat from soaking up my sweat post run.
Epic Wipes:  If I'm going right from a run to something else (post-race breakfast, hanging out at the park with the family) it is nice to be able to at least wipe myself down from head to foot.
A lightweight and breathable hooded running shell in case you need it for running in the rain.
ThinkSport SPF50 Sunscreen:  A Zinc Oxide only sunscreen for summer runs.
Babo Botanicals Spray Sunscreen:  A sprayable Zinc only sunscreen if I'm doing a run post work and there is no one to help with the places I can't reach.
Nathan Strobe Lights:  I run a lot after dark and clipping some of these to me makes me feel safer.  I like to do blue and red since those two flashing colors often get people's attention.
A Road iD


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:

Short runs: hipzipp running belt, my sister gave me one two years ago and I love it for carrying phone and tissues or keys. Amphipod hand held bottle for water. 

Clothing: I am a Brooks fan. I like their shorts and shoes. I wear Ghosts or Cascadias. I like Nike for tanks and compression pants

My latest and I believe greatest find is feetures socks. I started developing blisters on my right foot and these socks have solved the problem. Expensive but worth it.

Long runs: I wear my camelback which is a must in the desert for long runs. Honey stingers chews are my favorite fuel

I have a small head so I wear mostly Nike hats although I have one Under Armour that fits well.


----------



## Chaitali

Not a specific thing I have to have but I've decided that I'm no longer buying running leggings (or skirts) without pockets big enough for my phone.  I like my flipbelt but the pockets are so much better!  I'm not brand loyal though.  I've liked fabletics, athleta, sport skirts, and random cheap running leggings from Amazon.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I only run in lululemon Speed Up Shorts unless I am wearing a sparkle skirt for a costume, I have a pair of lululemon run compression shorts.  I always have a bow or ribbon in my hair on race day and an almost full face of makeup because I can't shake the former cheerleader side of me.  To add to how extra I am, I run in Kate Spade polarized glasses because when I find something I like, I stick with it. I always wear my socks inside out because it's the only way I don't get blisters.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:
Brooks Ghost shoes. On my 16th pair. 3 brand new pair in the stash. I've taken them out of the box and done 12 miles with no issues.
Wright Socks double layer socks. Either Coolmesh II or Running II. Must be white and low quarter for running. Colors for casual wear.
Fitletic Neo Belt Pack. Comfortable, I never know it's there. Big enough for a phone (at least an iPhone 5!), keys, gels, etc. Also serves double duty on vacation when you're looking for that tourist fanny-pack look!
CW-X Compression shorts for winter running. They're too hot for me for summer, even the ones with mesh panels, but perfect for winter. I think @FFigawi recommended them.
Not picky on shirts. I have various brands, including name brands and Target or Walmart cheapos. They all seem about the same.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your must have gear? Favorite hat? Sweat band? Winter hat? Electronic device? The only pair of shorts you ever run in? Fluid or nutrition carrying item? Lucky rabbit foot? Make a list, name the brand, shout it from the mountain tops!


ATTQOTD: EVERYTHING I run with is a must-have, so this is gonna get long, lol!

Clothing:
Skirt Sports skorts: plenty of pockets, amazing fit (sorry Sparkle lovers - they just do not work for me!), durable
Athleta capris/tights: lots of pockets, perfect fit, soft and comfy
Asics Circuit 7 and Core singlets: soooo soft and breathable
Under Armor Heat Gear tees: just right for when it's cool enough that I want my shoulders covered, but still light and breezy enough for FL
SmartWool socks - perfect in extreme heat AND cold
HeadSweats visors and hats: soak up sweat and superior shade

Gear:
iPhone running iSmoothRun app: all my music, plus alerts for intervals, pace, distance, fueling
TuneBelt armband to hold iPhone: no frills, comfortable, and it's held up for years
Yur Buds ear buds: they don't budge and produce great sound
ID on Me ID bracelet: lists medical conditions and allergies
amphipod handheld bottle: ergonomic design is nearly effortless to carry for hours and the little pouch holds Nuun and lip balm

Etc.:
Nuun: just-right for my electrolyte needs
GU and Clif Shot gels: compact, easy to use
Generic zip-lock plastic bags and cling wrap: for keeping phone and car key fob dry
Kiss My Face 30SPF lip balm: the only lip sunscreen I'm not allergic to - bonus: the minty scent is refreshing when the long run get rough


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I always wear a sweatband of some sort to keep the sweat and hair out of my eyes. I'll wear my Oakley EVZero sunglasses even when the sun isn't out, just because I'm used to them. I also wear a base layer compression shirt to prevent chafing.

Outside of that, I've become much more malleable in my footwear choices in recent years since they discontinued the shoe I used to wear all the time. I've never had much preference on other gear. I don't carry a lot of stuff during races, but I've got a Fitletic belt that I used for my bibs because I could never get a bib on anything resembling straight or centered when I was using the provided pins or buttons.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your must have gear? Favorite hat? Sweat band? Winter hat? Electronic device? The only pair of shorts you ever run in? Fluid or nutrition carrying item? Lucky rabbit foot? Make a list, name the brand, shout it from the mountain tops!



Shirt: UA Heat Gear, Sport Science "It's a Stretch"
Shorts: CW-X compression shorts, Asics 2-in-1 shorts
Shoes: Asics Kayano
Socks: Asics Kayano short tab
Sunglasses: Rudy Project Swifty
Watch: Garmin 920
Fuel: Tailwind, Clif bloks, Sport Beans
Anti-Chafe: Body Glide, Tri Slide

This is pretty much all I use


----------



## Slogger

ATQOTD:   The only must-haves that I need are a small towel for wiping the sweat off my face/eyes, Wright socks for my feet, running underwear, and my entry level Garmin watch.

Other gear:
Shoes-I am rotating between four different types of shoes
Hat and sunglasses-inexpensive but nice for a sunny or windy day
Shirts-any type of moisture wicking shirt
Shorts-any type of shorts (just got a great pair of athletic shorts with big pockets at Wal-mart for $8.   Like the long shorts not the shorty-shorts!
Arm band-for my phone and listen to podcasts or music, 
Water bottle-UA squeeze type bottle that holds 32 ounces
Fuel-E gels or protein bars when needed (but rarely take fuel)


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your must have gear? Favorite hat? Sweat band? Winter hat? Electronic device? The only pair of shorts you ever run in? Fluid or nutrition carrying item? Lucky rabbit foot? Make a list, name the brand, shout it from the mountain tops!


My one must have running item are my Oiselle long roga shorts (3 pockets, 2 with zippers, 1 large enough for my cell phone). With a 6 inch inseam they are the perfect length for both running and everyday activities. I have lost count of how many I own, but it has to be close to 10. They are the perfect short!

Other items that I regularly wear/use include:
- Oiselle runner trucker (great designs and FOLDABLE)
- Oiselle flyout tops (tank, short sleeve, long sleeve, mile one pullover) While delicate, this fabric is amazing!
- Oiselle pocket jogger capris (for when my long rogas aren’t quite warm enough...These are amazingly soft!)
- Garmin
- Hoka Gaviotas
- Amphipod handheld
- nuun (hydration for running and life...I love this stuff!)


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD:

Must haves:
iPhone, AirPods and my Spotify running playlist
Garmin
Capris: Lululemon - must have drawstring and side pockets for my phone 
Top: Lululemon Sculpt Tank - so I can wear whatever bra I want. 
Bra: I wear Brooks Juno but recently discovered Lululemon's Speed Up Bra. Comfy with minimal bounce without looking squished so I ordered 2 more yesterday. 
Socks: Lululemon Light Speed Sock Silver
Hat: DVC hats that were sitting in my closet have now come in handy. Lululemon hat for longer / sweatier runs 

Yes, I love Lululemon. 

For races:
Tissues and hand sanitizer for pit stops.
Nathan belt
iPod Shuffle as a backup in case my phone / AirPods die. I NEED my music!


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD:  Brooks Ghost shoes, Brooks Sherpa shorts, HeadSweats Visor, and my Garmin 935.  I use an Amphipod water belt when I must, but I'm a minimalist runner and really dislike carrying anything with me.


----------



## KaitlynJ

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your must have gear? Favorite hat? Sweat band? Winter hat? Electronic device? The only pair of shorts you ever run in? Fluid or nutrition carrying item? Lucky rabbit foot? Make a list, name the brand, shout it from the mountain tops!



I'm new to the forum and this is my first time participating in the Question of the Day! I'm excited to learn more about Run Disney and get to know y'all better!

I have soooo much must-have gear. I got a cheap SPI belt from Amazon that stretches to hold whatever I need. I carry my phone on all runs, and also wear my Apple Watch. I only carry fuel for anything longer than a 10K, but I do Run Gum for basically every race. For nutrition, I love Sport Beans. When I run Ragnars I carry a Nathan handheld water bottle, but only if it's a non-supported leg. For any other race with water stops, I don't bother. 

I've also discovered a pair of shorts I really love on Amazon by Baleaf. I was getting too hot on summer runs in capris, but I get really bad chub rub when I wear shorts and nothing seems to help prevent it (I've tried bodyglide, deodorant, and vasoline). These shorts have a longer inseam, but are cooler than capris, and have a pocket big enough for my cell phone.

For post race, my two biggest items are Biofreeze for my legs and a Magnesium Calm drink before bed. Both make a huge difference in my soreness the next day.


----------



## KaitlynJ

KaitlynJ said:


> I'm new to the forum and this is my first time participating in the Question of the Day! I'm excited to learn more about Run Disney and get to know y'all better!
> 
> I have soooo much must-have gear. I got a cheap SPI belt from Amazon that stretches to hold whatever I need. I carry my phone on all runs, and also wear my Apple Watch. I only carry fuel for anything longer than a 10K, but I do Run Gum for basically every race. For nutrition, I love Sport Beans. When I run Ragnars I carry a Nathan handheld water bottle, but only if it's a non-supported leg. For any other race with water stops, I don't bother.
> 
> I've also discovered a pair of shorts I really love on Amazon by Baleaf. I was getting too hot on summer runs in capris, but I get really bad chub rub when I wear shorts and nothing seems to help prevent it (I've tried bodyglide, deodorant, and vasoline). These shorts have a longer inseam, but are cooler than capris, and have a pocket big enough for my cell phone.
> 
> For post race, my two biggest items are Biofreeze for my legs and a Magnesium Calm drink before bed. Both make a huge difference in my soreness the next day.



OH and how did I almost forget my total must have - the VS sports bras that zip up the front. Holy cow I had no idea what I was missing until I bought my first one a couple of years ago on the semi-annual sale. They are like MAGIC.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's HOT!!!!! Spent most of the weekend trying to stay hydrated from doing yard work. Had headaches, cramps, felt like trash, and it impacted my run on Saturday. Who is looking forward to much cooler weather? When does is typically start cooling down where you live?



I'll take the warmer weather as long as I can. After such a terrible winter I would rather have this. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your must have gear? Favorite hat? Sweat band? Winter hat? Electronic device? The only pair of shorts you ever run in? Fluid or nutrition carrying item? Lucky rabbit foot? Make a list, name the brand, shout it from the mountain tops!



Running shoes... 

I can run in pretty much any sort of running shorts. I prefer a dry-fit or tech shirt but doesn't matter what brand to me. I always have my phone but I could live without that on a run if I had too.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Well, I guess the only constant item I use from one brand is my Garmin.  I have to wear something on my head due to the sweat I produce,  usually a visor, but in cold or rain I will wear a hat, but they are all different brands from races or running club.  

I don't have one favorite brand of shirt or short or sock or shoes or nutrition.  I usually grab something to wear and put them on, and rotate my shoes (3 in rotation now (2 Brooks and Adidas, and a 4th for speed work(NB))


----------



## tigger536

camaker said:


> I have had both and much, much prefer Garmin for tracking my running.  The best summary I have is that the Apple Watch can do more, but what the Garmin does, it does better.  I found it annoying to have to get apps to do things like run/walk intervals, which I think should be core sports watch functionality.  When I had the Apple Watch, I found myself using it for everyday wear, but switching to Garmin for running.  It is really going to come down to personal preference and what you need it to do.  If you want a one size fits all solution for what to wear all day, then the Apple Watch may be for you.  If you want something specifically for running, then a Garmin may be a better bet.  Some of the newer Garmins have the ability to play music, so you also might be able to find a compromise there somewhere.



SO MUCH THIS! I just got my first garmin during prime day.  Its a vivoactive3.  I used the nike app for phone and watch previously.  It crashed all the time! Garmin is much much better for data oriented runners.  I use my phone for music and intervals still though.

ATTQOTD: Sparkle skirts and Brooks Glycerin shoes. Also  pro compression socks. For nutrition its margarita with salt cliff blocks (thanks @Keels for that one) and cliff bars (the nut butter kind).  Beats3 ear buds.  And as of last week, I'm also now Team Garmin.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: What is your must have gear? Favorite hat? Sweat band? Winter hat? Electronic device? The only pair of shorts you ever run in? Fluid or nutrition carrying item? Lucky rabbit foot? Make a list, name the brand, shout it from the mountain tops!


ATTQOTD: Considering how many years I have been running, I am surprised how little (if any) must have gear I need to run. I am minimalist and like to run with as little as possible: No hats, no sunscreen, no water, no belt, no fuel, no phone, no watch, no specific shorts, shirts, socks, or even running shoes. Prior to this year, the only thing I would typically always run with was an Apple iPod shuffle.

This year, I have eliminated the iPod and added an Apple Series 3 LTE watch and Jaybird X3 bluetooth headphones which I bring just about every run. I now use the watch to stream music and to track all my runs mainly because I am using the info to help me train for the marathon. I have also bought 4 pairs of Asics Nimbus because I got them from Running Warehouse really cheap and I want to train in the same shoes I will use to run the marathon.


----------



## Jules76126

My Garmin is the only thing that I absolutely need. I do typically carry my phone for music and safety reasons. I am not loyal to any one brand for socks, shorts, shirts, etc. I do only wear Nike Pegasus for shoes as those have worked really well for me. 

Although maybe I should pay more attention as the other day I almost went to the gym with my shorts on inside out. Not sure what I was thinking, but luckily my husband told me or that would have been embarrassing . He told me I better be nice to him or next time he won't tell me


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your must have gear? Favorite hat? Sweat band? Winter hat? Electronic device? The only pair of shorts you ever run in? Fluid or nutrition carrying item? Lucky rabbit foot? Make a list, name the brand, shout it from the mountain tops!



*Clothing & Comfort*
Shirt: InkNBurn Tech Tee (INB singlet if it's hot enough)
Shorts: CW-X compression shorts, with a pair of linerless shorts over them
Shoes: Brooks Ghost 10
Socks: Balega Hidden Comfort
Hat:  HeadSweats Race Hat
Sunglasses: Prescription sunglasses
Anti-Chafe: Body Glide
*
Technology*
Watch: Garmin 935 w/RoadID on band
Headphones:  Trekz Aftershokz Air
Source:  iPod Touch

*Hydration & Nutrition*
Fuel: Huma Gels
Hydration:  Orange Mud Gear Vest lL or Endurance Pack (1.5-2.0L), if necessary


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  

Apparel:  I prefer Nike tech shirts, but will use other companies provided that it 1)has been tested by me before the race on a long training run and 2)fits the theme of the race.  Since I'm tall I have a problem with many shirts in that their XL size is designed for men many inches shorter than me who weigh the same or more than me.  Nike seems to design XL shirts for tall people so I stick with them.  I wear whatever shorts I feel like though for superstitious reasons, my faster and/or funnest races have all come with BYU Nike shorts so I've started to plan for that.    

Shoes:  Currently alternate between a pair of Nikes and my New Balance shoes I bought in January.  Realizing I may need to break in new running shoes before marathon weekend.  

Socks:  always compression socks for the long runs.  I have pair of CEP.  I may need to pick up another pair for marathon weekend.  I've learned that wearing a pair after the long run/race helps reduce the soreness also.

Hydaration:  I prefer Powerade, can drink Gatorade just fine.  I use Powerade in races, but would not hesitate to use Gatorade if necessary.  

Fuel:  I've used clif bloks in the past, but am currently using sport beans.  I like those better since they're easier to chew, but could go back to clif bloks if needed.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: 

Apparel: Probably 99% Nike tempo shorts and tanks with a few Under Armour thrown in. ONLY Zensah socks and sports bras, with the occasional New Balance sports bra. Sunglasses are always Knockaround and I use my FlipBelt on every single run. 

Shoes: Current rotation includes Brooks Launch, Glycerin and Ghost with one pair of Asics Gel Nimbus.

Fuel/Hydration: Honey Stinger waffle before runs, Huma gels during, and Gatorage or Powerade during along with water.

Electronics: Garmin Fenix 5s, iPhone and AirPods (these things have become probably my favorite running related purchase).


----------



## SunDial

PrincessV said:


> Addendum to the QOTD: do we need to quantify or qualify what "cooler" means? I mean, when the overnight lows here drop out of the 80s, I consider that "cooler" lol!



Agree with this.   

When I run at night and the heat index is still close to 3 digits this stinks.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: 
*Shorts *- Oiselle Pocket Jogger shorts - LOVE these! They have awesome pockets on the thighs that hold all my stuff and a zip pocket across the back.
or
*Skirts* - Sparkle Skirts - I am losing my loyalty to them but do love my one black skirt (the only one I have that currently fits) for the pockets.
*Tops *- No particular brand but want ones that are longer in the back due to switching to mostly compression shorts now.
*Socks* - Injinji toe socks! Stopped my blisters from my overlapping toes!
*Visor* - Sparkle Visor. They are made by HeadSweats so they wick sweat awesomely.
*Sweatband* - Sqoosh hand band. Small company makes these and they are great for wiping sweat in summer and your nose in winter.
*Shoes* - I have switched up a few times. Currently in Saucony Guides and they are decent. 
*Hydration Pack* - Orange Mudd single barrel hydraquiver. Got this recently and really, really like it. Doesn't bounce like a hydration pack with a bladder does on me.
*Tech* - Garmin Vivoactive. Still have the original model and love it although I would love the 3!

Those are all I have to have for every run.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
(1) Hair pins as I run in a bun, always.  Ponytail is acceptable in winter as I have enough clothing to not feel it across my sweaty back 
(2) Phone, always.  I am terrified I will miss a call that my child has been carted to the hospital, I can't go much farther than my desk to the bathroom without it.  Previously used this for runkeeper as well, see next.
(3)I upgraded to a Garmin VA3 recently, it comes along with the phone and I like it sooooo much better than the replaced fitbit.
(4) Clothing: I currently prefer a Brook's tank from 2016 as it has coverage for my shoulder blades so I do not need to pull a muscle putting on sunscreen.  I have no cold weather preference, and own one jacket for winter, a saucony that has been discontinued that I have asked the local rep to bring back (um, no.).  I have yet to find a sports bra I love, but I have more options than shorts, so I keep using the same one because it is in the laundry basket and I don't have to fold and put it away!  I prefer Athleta's Relay shorts because POCKETS and no odd rubbing.  I need another pair because I run in them every single day and laundry is horrible, but they are on backorder.  I dislike the capri version as I apparently have fat calves and it just cuts in or I have to pull them all the way to my knees and I don't want to.  I tried to stock up on my one pair of winter tights from Patagonia after April because I thought they would be on sale, but they were all gone  Feetures socks, I have a pair of Balegas that are warmer for winter, and they keep making their way to the top of the pile for reasons I cannot explain. 
(5) sunscreen: garnier's sport version if I have been to Canada recently, or Neutrogena sheer if not. 
(6) shoes: Brooks Adrenaline 17s, but I disliked the 18s so I have been auditioning others, so far New Balance Vongos are ok for <4 miles. I'm not going to make it through to the half in January at this rate.....
(7) kleenex. 

I love others answers and will be irritated when I cannot remember that I want to find pages 439-441 in 3 months.  I have been curious about the runninglove as I saw it at an expo, but never since.  And I am not to the point of needing nutrition, but I will be bookmarking the margarita cliff blocks for fall!


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> Speaking of gear, anyone have a recommendation for a head lamp. Need something that wont fall off my head for this night run next month.



I just picked up a DanForce head lamp 6 weeks ago and love it. 

https://www.amazon.com/Headlamp-Bri...=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=DanForce

Please add to the list for this coming Saturday DTR 10 mile Full Moon Trail run.  Run starts at 8pm.  It is in Jonathan Dickinson State Park.   This is why I bought the DanForce lamp.  With as much rain as we have been getting in South Florida this trail run will also be under quite a bit of water.   Can we say snakes, gators and wild boar...oh my


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD:
*Fitletic Belt* - I have two Fitletic belts - the Ultimate II Race Belt, which I've had for a few years, and the 360 Running Belt, which I just got. Both are great for carrying whatever crap I need (phone, ID, nutrition, etc). The Ultimate II has toggles for my race bib and I can attach a water bottle to it, but the 360 is bigger and a little more comfortable. Which one I use depends on the run - if I'm carrying my 32oz water bottle, I usually wear the 360, but if I only need a little water then I use the Ultimate II with my 8oz water bottle attachment.
*Garmin VivoActive3* - I got my first Garmin several years back (gifted to me by another DISer) and it was a game changer (although it had some issues finding a GPS signal sometimes) - I didn't have to drain my phone battery with GPS, I could check my stats mid-run without having to dig out my phone - I loved it. I just upgraded to the VivoActive3 about a month and a half ago and it's been great - easier to use (I love the touch screen), more info, finds a GPS signal lightning fast ... I love it. I don't think I could ever go back to life without a Garmin.
*Running Skirts Golf Skirt* - Okay, I will be the first to admit that the pockets on these skirts are useless (although I do put my key in the pocket). But I love them anyway. I'm going to run in a skirt no matter what, and there are very few companies that make skirts long enough for me to be comfortable wearing. These skirts are the perfect length, they're super comfortable (although I have to wear capris/leggings underneath because the shorts are not comfortable), and they have some fun patterns. I have 4 of them and will not buy more because I do not need more. Unless they're on sale. Or I want more.
*Clif Shot Gels* - My favorite flavor is Mocha, but I also use the Chocolate, Vanilla, and Chocolate Cherry. Use these before my longer runs and races.

Those are really my only "must haves." I always run with my phone, both for music and in case of emergencies. I wear a variety of shirts/capris. I'm in two different New Balance shoes right now (Zantev3 and 880v8), but I think I'm going to get fitted again in October and try something new, because I don't think the new 880s are going to be my marathon shoes.

For those of you who run without phones ... what do you do in case of an emergency? Or if a family member has an emergency, how do they get in touch with you? I can understand running without music. But the idea of not being reachable (or not being able to reach others) in case of an emergency baffles me. I don't know how you don't spend the entire run worrying that something's going to happen and you won't be able to call for help. I get that it's annoying to run with a phone, but I can't imagine not being able to reach someone or not being reachable in case of an emergency. How do you do it?

(ETA: I meant that as an actual question, not an accusation, in case that wasn't clear. While I'm not expecting any emergencies while I'm out, I know it's a possibility, and I'd like to be reachable. I was curious how people who run without phones handle potential emergencies, either out on the road or at home while they're on the road)


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:

Clothing:  I wear mostly Lululemon and Athleta tops, bottoms and sport bras.  They seem to wick away my sweat the best. Balega and zensah for socks.  I’ve been having a blister issue on one toe for the last month so I ordered a pair of Injini socks to try out.

Shoes: I’m rotating between Brooks Ghost and Launch. Launch are good for shorter runs and speed work for me. I like the cushioned Ghosts for longer runs.

Tech:  Garmin 645, wireless earbuds (Bose & Beats) and my iPhone. I have tried running without my phone and didn’t like it.

Accessories:  These get used depending on weather conditions or if I’m on a treadmill.  Nike hats and visors. Oakley and Knockaround sunglasses. Sweatyband headbands. Amphipod hand held water bottle. I occasionally use a SpiBelt for my phone. I sweat so bad that my phone gets too much moisture in the back zipper pocket of some of my shorts.  Tracer360 light vest if I’m out and about when it’s dark.

Food:  Nuun, Tailwind, Sport Beans and Honey Stinger Waffles.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> For those of you who run without phones ... what do you do in case of an emergency? Or if a family member has an emergency, how do they get in touch with you? I can understand running without music. But the idea of not being reachable (or not being able to reach others) in case of an emergency baffles me. I don't know how you don't spend the entire run worrying that something's going to happen and you won't be able to call for help. I get that it's annoying to run with a phone, but I can't imagine not being able to reach someone or not being reachable in case of an emergency. How do you do it?



Part of the point of the run for me is to get away.  I spend far too much time connected, as it is.  It's when I relieve a lot of stress from the day and I don't need a phone keeping me plugged in to that part of my life.  The likelihood of an emergency happening while I'm out on a run is very small.  Even if one were to happen, the response would be to turn around and run home at that point.  How much time would realistically be saved by getting notification during the run rather than afterwards?  The only thing it would really serve to accomplish is to amp up my stress level during the latter part of the run. 

As far as if I were to have an emergency myself, that's a little different question.  I've gone back and forth on whether I should keep the phone with me so that I could get in touch with someone if I were in distress.  However, my running routes take me through highly populated areas at times when a lot of people are out and about.  There would be ample opportunity to borrow a phone or step into a business to use theirs if the need arose.  If I'm going out at on a less populated route or time of day, I might take the phone with me as a safety feature, but it would stay tucked into my RooSports pouch and only come out if I needed to use it for emergency purposes, not for someone else to get in touch with me.

ETA:  I'm also old enough to remember a time not that long ago when cell phones were not ubiquitous.  People went for runs and shopping and lived their life fully and successfully without being plugged in and available at a moment's notice.  Technology has improved our lives in many ways.  I don't think this is necessarily one of those ways.


----------



## Chaitali

SarahDisney said:


> For those of you who run without phones ... what do you do in case of an emergency? Or if a family member has an emergency, how do they get in touch with you? I can understand running without music. But the idea of not being reachable (or not being able to reach others) in case of an emergency baffles me. I don't know how you don't spend the entire run worrying that something's going to happen and you won't be able to call for help. I get that it's annoying to run with a phone, but I can't imagine not being able to reach someone or not being reachable in case of an emergency. How do you do it?



I always run with my phone because I feel more comfortable having it in case of emergency.  But I also understand people wanting to not be reachable at all times and how that could allow them to be more relaxed.  And realistically, there are times that I can't be reached and that's not a bad thing.  If I'm in a meeting at work, I don't have my phone.  And there are days I go from meeting to meeting.  And I turn my phone off at shows, movies, etc.  So I don't see it as any different than that.  I run with my phone on airplane mode so people can't contact me while I'm running but I like to at least have it so I can have the choice to reach out if needed.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: I am mostly clothing neutral. It must have a pocket big enough for the phone and a key, maybe an ID, but whether that is built in or I use a flipbelt I don't really care. My Garmin, however, is a must (735XT, along with the HRM Tri). I adore my Trekz Air headphones, because I can hear the things around me and my music. I wear a RoadID.

But my biggest must have are my Xero Amuri Clouds. I currently don't have another running shoe. (I need to order a pair of Luna sandals, I think, before next Saturday's half.) I have at least 1300 miles on the current pair and they're still going strong - I don't bother tracking because there's no need. I might order another pair this year just to have a back-up. The only reason I ever use another shoe is because the sole on these is thin enough that I prefer to wear something else for runs that include gravel.

Less money on running shoes = more money for running races.


----------



## gjramsey

SarahDisney said:


> For those of you who run without phones ... what do you do in case of an emergency? Or if a family member has an emergency, how do they get in touch with you? I can understand running without music. But the idea of not being reachable (or not being able to reach others) in case of an emergency baffles me. I don't know how you don't spend the entire run worrying that something's going to happen and you won't be able to call for help. I get that it's annoying to run with a phone, but I can't imagine not being able to reach someone or not being reachable in case of an emergency. How do you do it?



Most of my runs happen within 2 miles of my house, and the main point of my runs are to get away and not worry about anything.  My wife pretty much knows my route during my week day runs, and if you follow me on Stave, you can see I am pretty repetitive.....

on my weekend runs, I am with some of my running club members most of the time, and someone will have a phone if I need to contact someone.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> For those of you who run without phones ... what do you do in case of an emergency? Or if a family member has an emergency, how do they get in touch with you? I can understand running without music. But the idea of not being reachable (or not being able to reach others) in case of an emergency baffles me. I don't know how you don't spend the entire run worrying that something's going to happen and you won't be able to call for help. I get that it's annoying to run with a phone, but I can't imagine not being able to reach someone or not being reachable in case of an emergency. How do you do it?



To flip this around, I'm not sure why I would spend an entire run worrying that something is going to happen or that someone can't reach me. If something happens to my wife at home, she's a grown woman who can call for help if she needs to. It's not like I can be of much help in the middle of a run anyway.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
Clothing:  UA Raid 10" shorts, UA Raid or Tech T-shirts, Champion powerflex 9" compression shorts.
Socks: Thirty 48 ultra athletic running socks.
Shoes:  New Balance 880v7.
Tech:  None
Accessories:  Wool cap and UA gloves whens temps dip below 20 degrees.
Food:  Sports Beans, Gatorade Chews, Smarties and squished fig new newtons [not by design].


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> 
> Those are really my only "must haves." I always run with my phone, both for music and in case of emergencies. I wear a variety of shirts/capris. I'm in two different New Balance shoes right now (Zantev3 and 880v8), but I think I'm going to get fitted again in October and try something new, because I don't think the new 880s are going to be my marathon shoes.
> 
> For those of you who run without phones ... what do you do in case of an emergency? Or if a family member has an emergency, how do they get in touch with you? I can understand running without music. But the idea of not being reachable (or not being able to reach others) in case of an emergency baffles me. I don't know how you don't spend the entire run worrying that something's going to happen and you won't be able to call for help. I get that it's annoying to run with a phone, but I can't imagine not being able to reach someone or not being reachable in case of an emergency. How do you do it?


I don't own a phone so don't need to worry about being contacted, running or not when I'm away from home.  Most of my runs are 5 miles or less and 95% of the time start from our house.  When my wife is home she knows when and for the most part where my running route is for a given day.  I have pulled up lame on some runs in the past and will just hobble home in those cases.  Longer runs leading up to the 1/2 marathons follow the same MO with someone knowing where my route will be for that day.  I also run with ID in my pocket......ooohhhh need to add that to my accessory list!


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> To flip this around, I'm not sure why I would spend an entire run worrying that something is going to happen or that someone can't reach me. If something happens to my wife at home, she's a grown woman who can call for help if she needs to. It's not like I can be of much help in the middle of a run anyway.



For me it's more a matter of I'd rather know ... I dont want to get home and find an ambulance outside my house and wonder what happened. I'd rather know what happened and from there make the decision to continue my run or find a faster way to get home (because if I have my phone, uber is an option).

And I think theres a difference between expecting the worst and being prepared for it. I dont expect an emergency when I'm out, but in case it does happen, I want to be reachable.

But maybe I'm just an entitled millenial who believes phones can actually be helpful instead of a nuisance.


----------



## JeffW

SarahDisney said:


> For those of you who run without phones ... what do you do in case of an emergency? Or if a family member has an emergency, how do they get in touch with you? I can understand running without music. But the idea of not being reachable (or not being able to reach others) in case of an emergency baffles me. I don't know how you don't spend the entire run worrying that something's going to happen and you won't be able to call for help. I get that it's annoying to run with a phone, but I can't imagine not being able to reach someone or not being reachable in case of an emergency. How do you do it?



Running is my time to not have to worry about all of those things. I know that someone else is responsible for the kids/dog/etc and spend the time checking out from all the typical stresses. As for the case where I might need help, I'm never more than a half mile from a neighborhood or business, so I trust that I could find help if I really needed it.


----------



## LSUlakes

KaitlynJ said:


> I'm new to the forum and this is my first time participating in the Question of the Day! I'm excited to learn more about Run Disney and get to know y'all better!
> 
> I have soooo much must-have gear. I got a cheap SPI belt from Amazon that stretches to hold whatever I need. I carry my phone on all runs, and also wear my Apple Watch. I only carry fuel for anything longer than a 10K, but I do Run Gum for basically every race. For nutrition, I love Sport Beans. When I run Ragnars I carry a Nathan handheld water bottle, but only if it's a non-supported leg. For any other race with water stops, I don't bother.
> 
> I've also discovered a pair of shorts I really love on Amazon by Baleaf. I was getting too hot on summer runs in capris, but I get really bad chub rub when I wear shorts and nothing seems to help prevent it (I've tried bodyglide, deodorant, and vasoline). These shorts have a longer inseam, but are cooler than capris, and have a pocket big enough for my cell phone.
> 
> For post race, my two biggest items are Biofreeze for my legs and a Magnesium Calm drink before bed. Both make a huge difference in my soreness the next day.



Welcome to the thread! Hope you find the information and discussion both helpful and entertaining. While this thread covers running at Disney, it's mostly in a general topic. You may find more direct information about a particular event in one of the other threads. However, feel free to ask something here about any of the races as someone here is likely to have the answer you are looking for.


----------



## sylkai

I carry my phone not necessarily for my peace of mind but for my husband's, since I run after he's left for work for the day. I just turn on the Garmin LiveTrack and he can follow along, which is good for the days when I forget to let him know that I'm home and done with the run.

I mean, I also want the music. But I never look at my phone while running. It's in its pocket until I'm done.


----------



## KaitlynJ

sylkai said:


> which is good for the days when I forget to let him know that I'm home and done with the run.



I love that I'm not the only one that does this! When I leave for a long run (I usually don't bother for short runs) I tell my husband "If I haven't texted you in X hours, call me to make sure I'm not kidnapped or dead on the side of the road!" Lol. He's usually very good about remembering if I don't, but I've thought about starting to use something like Strava where he can track me.


----------



## gjramsey

SarahDisney said:


> For me it's more a matter of I'd rather know ... I dont want to get home and find an ambulance outside my house and wonder what happened. I'd rather know what happened and from there make the decision to continue my run or find a faster way to get home (because if I have my phone, uber is an option).
> 
> And I think theres a difference between expecting the worst and being prepared for it. I dont expect an emergency when I'm out, but in case it does happen, I want to be reachable.
> 
> But maybe I'm just an entitled millenial who believes phones can actually be helpful instead of a nuisance.



That is totally understandable!  

Another thing I forgot to add is that I have a road ID thing on my watch as well.   I didn't have one for the longest time, but finally realized that it is something probably everyone who runs should have, just in case.


----------



## SarahDisney

gjramsey said:


> Another thing I forgot to add is that I have a road ID thing on my watch as well. I didn't have one for the longest time, but finally realized that it is something probably everyone who runs should have, just in case.



That's actually a good call! I run with an ID on me, but not everyone knows where to look for my ID (it's in a pocket inside the zipper pocket of my belt wrapped inside a $20 bill... so not exactly easy to find), so I probably should have something more visible that has important info on it...


----------



## cavepig

I must  have

Shoes (Asics Nimbus are my go to now as I need cushion)
Clothes (mostly Skirt Sports) that fit right & cause I think running nude is frowned upon.
My phone in an armband (for safety if I need help, I don't listen to music. Also, if say there's a snake I want to take a picture)
Pepper spray

I can live without my watch as I started running old school and hydration bottle is nice too, but if I didn't have it I would just go back to the house for a drink if I had too.



PrincessV said:


> Skirt Sports skorts: plenty of pockets, amazing fit (sorry Sparkle lovers - they just do not work for me!), durable


Yes, I love Skirt Sports!    I just bought a pair of Toasty Tights for winter and they have pockets even, I'm super excited!


----------



## GreatLakes

SarahDisney said:


> For those of you who run without phones ... what do you do in case of an emergency? Or if a family member has an emergency, how do they get in touch with you? I can understand running without music. But the idea of not being reachable (or not being able to reach others) in case of an emergency baffles me. I don't know how you don't spend the entire run worrying that something's going to happen and you won't be able to call for help. I get that it's annoying to run with a phone, but I can't imagine not being able to reach someone or not being reachable in case of an emergency. How do you do it?



I never run with a phone and just don't worry about it.  If I have an emergency I will flag down a car or, I suppose, die in the woods.  We all have to go sometime.  If someone else has an emergency they can leave me a message and I'll find out when I get back to the car.  I have zero desire to be reachable during a run.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your must have gear? Favorite hat? Sweat band? Winter hat? Electronic device? The only pair of shorts you ever run in? Fluid or nutrition carrying item? Lucky rabbit foot? Make a list, name the brand, shout it from the mountain tops!



I always have to run in GOOD solid running capris or leggings on a general everyday run. My badonkadonk is just way too big for a comfy run in shorts. For the Disney runs, it’s ALWAYS an awesome tech Sparkle Skirt. I use running headbands as it’s always wicked hot here in Florida. Disney runs, I switch to Sparkly Soul bands. I’m terrible about fluids as I HATE always having to stop to pee. So i don’t carry fluids on me. For the Dis runs, I do really like the Stinger honey gels.

Still a diehard New Balance fan.
Gotta have my Goodr polarized sunglasses.
Also hate cell phone arm bands but use one with my wireless Bluetooth head phones so I don’t die of boredom. Funny, I pretty much only use my phone on Disney runs for camera taking possibilities!!
I don’t wear makeup on normal runs, but Disney runs? Psssht, I sure do! Put those Character Princesses to shame! Lol


----------



## Princess_Nikki

apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: I only run in lululemon Speed Up Shorts unless I am wearing a sparkle skirt for a costume, I have a pair of lululemon run compression shorts.  I always have a bow or ribbon in my hair on race day and an almost full face of makeup because I can't shake the former cheerleader side of me.  To add to how extra I am, I run in Kate Spade polarized glasses because when I find something I like, I stick with it. I always wear my socks inside out because it's the only way I don't get blisters.



Ok this is so me too hahahahaha


----------



## kbenson13

This is a great QOTTD.  I've already got a few items/ideas y'all are using that I may need to add to my repertoire...

Shoes
I envy y'all who can wear any shoe or even just multiple shoes.  All I've found so far that work for me are New Balance 1500s, which are racing flats.  They have pronation support that I don't need but they have the wide width that I do need.  All other shoes seem to jack my knees up, even other New Balance shoes...

Watch
Garmin Vivoactive 3.  I used to run with an apple watch (and still do) but as others have said it's sadly buggy/unreliable (at least using the Nike app).  I've been much happier with the Garmin.  But the apple watch remains my "all day" watch.

Headphones
Jaybird X3s.  Just got them.  I had X2s that worked great but they finally died.  I was using decibulz custom mold inserts with them and they were perfect.  Unfortunately the decibulz were discontinued when they started making their own (apparently inferior from the reviews) wireless headphones.  My first pair of X3s went insane after one use and needed to be returned.  The replacements seem to be working well but I do miss the perfect fit I got with the decibulz.

Clothes
Nike or Brooks lined running shorts.
New Balance, Brooks and Under Armor singlets/tanks in the summer.  
TASC long sleeve bamboo fabric running shirts in the "winter".
Thicker padded running/hiking socks from New Balance, Balega and Thorlo have all worked.  I think the thinner socks cause me more blister issues as my feet can slide around inside the shoe more...

Other
Spibelt belt for my phone (which I bring to play music on--Spotify all the way).  It can hold one of the big plus sized iPhones which is awesome.
1-4 6-8 oz clip on water bottles, depending on the weather and the length of the run.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> For me it's more a matter of I'd rather know ... I dont want to get home and find an ambulance outside my house and wonder what happened. I'd rather know what happened and from there make the decision to continue my run or find a faster way to get home (because if I have my phone, uber is an option).
> 
> And I think theres a difference between expecting the worst and being prepared for it. I dont expect an emergency when I'm out, but in case it does happen, I want to be reachable.
> 
> But maybe I'm just an entitled millenial who believes phones can actually be helpful instead of a nuisance.



I only find phones a nuisance when running 



SarahDisney said:


> That's actually a good call! I run with an ID on me, but not everyone knows where to look for my ID (it's in a pocket inside the zipper pocket of my belt wrapped inside a $20 bill... so not exactly easy to find), so I probably should have something more visible that has important info on it...



RoadID for the win! Plenty of easy to wear options.

https://www.roadid.com/


----------



## Chaitali

SarahDisney said:


> But maybe I'm just an entitled millenial who believes phones can actually be helpful instead of a nuisance.



I think we all think phones can be helpful.  Everyone just has different preferences and different things that make them feel most relaxed.  For some people that's being reachable, for some people it's carrying nothing at all, and for some people it's something in the middle.  No judgements.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD: My Garmin and compression short to avoid chaffing. I have been using Garmins since the Forerunner 201. I just can't imaging a run without one anymore. Maybe that is my equivalent to the separation anxiety felt by today's young people at the thought of leaving their cell phones at home. When I started running, cell phones didn't exist.


----------



## Kerry1957

QOTTD: I try to be a minimalist but I do have preferences

Clothes: Almost any moisture wicking shirt in normal weather or a Nike running singlet in hot weather
Running shorts with the liners cut out over Saxx Kinetic compression shorts
Smart Wool or Hidden comfort short socks
Running hat in hot or sunny weather
No sunglasses​
Shoes: About 95% of my running is on trails (other 5% is Disney) so Nike Terra Kieger shoes

Technology iphone left in the car; don't need it or want it during a run
Ipod shuffle about half of the time
Timex Ironman watch. Am waiting for the Garmin 245 Music to be released​For runs over 6 miles or so I'll stash a water bottle along the route and carry a couple of GU gels in my pocket. I don't carry any money, tissues, or other pocket lint. I know I should carry an ID but don't.


----------



## Slogger

@SarahDisney ......great question about phones.

Sometimes I have my phone and sometimes I don't.

I always carry my phone with me for long runs.  Great for music or podcasts.  Of course it's in my armband and tough to actually see the screen.   I turn off my ringer to not disturb myself or others during the run.   We had a cat make a routine visit to the vet last year and the worst news possible came from that visit.....my daughter and wife knew I was running but were frantically trying to find me.    They know to text me if another situation comes up when I am running as they have a special text tone that alerts me.   

Shorter runs I am usually within a mile of my house and easy to find.......translation=no phone.
Treadmill runs at they gym I have my phone and can see if someone tried to call or text and respond if needed.


----------



## PrincessV

cavepig said:


> Yes, I love Skirt Sports!    I just bought a pair of Toasty Tights for winter and they have pockets even, I'm super excited!


True story: the Monday after this year's frigid marathon? I was online, ordering Toasty Tights and a Wonder Wool jacket. I had a few more really cold runs over the FL winter and man-oh-man, those tights (and the jacket!) were amazing! Total game-changer. I think you'll love them!


----------



## Kerry1957

Chaitali said:


> I think we all think phones can be helpful.  Everyone just has different preferences and different things that make them feel most relaxed.  For some people that's being reachable, for some people it's carrying nothing at all, and for some people it's something in the middle.  No judgements.



I find the phone conversation here really interesting. To make the dangerous leap of generalizing it seems that for some of us, part of the joy of running is to escape the "always on" nature of the modern world. Perhaps that is also why I run 95% trails. For many others being "always on" is just a great, normal part of life, and it seems odd to give that up for a run.


----------



## MissLiss279

GreatLakes said:


> My only must have is really my Garmin watch (currently a VA3 and 910XT).  I have a favorite pair of shorts (Asics) and top (NorthFace singlet) but as long as it is wicking I'm good.  I will list a few nice to haves though.  Most aren't gear but they make it easier to run.
> 
> Car Seat Cover:  Something to keep the seat from soaking up my sweat post run.
> Epic Wipes:  If I'm going right from a run to something else (post-race breakfast, hanging out at the park with the family) it is nice to be able to at least wipe myself down from head to foot.
> A lightweight and breathable hooded running shell in case you need it for running in the rain.
> ThinkSport SPF50 Sunscreen:  A Zinc Oxide only sunscreen for summer runs.
> Babo Botanicals Spray Sunscreen:  A sprayable Zinc only sunscreen if I'm doing a run post work and there is no one to help with the places I can't reach.
> Nathan Strobe Lights:  I run a lot after dark and clipping some of these to me makes me feel safer.  I like to do blue and red since those two flashing colors often get people's attention.
> A Road iD


I may have just ordered the Epic Wipes.  Thanks for the recommendation. I had been looking for a ‘shower wipe’ for an upcoming car camping trip, where I may want to run in the morning, but not have access to a shower immediately. And then for after whatever long hike we decide to do.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
I don't have to have all of these things, but these are my favorites:
Clothes: Running shorts with a wide, soft yoga-type waistband. Current favorite are UA from last year. Or compression capris. I prefer either a tank top or a quarter tip, short sleeves are uncomfortable for me. When it's cold, an ear warmer and gloves are a MUST.
Shoes: Asics 
Tech: phone, watch, & now airpods (got for my bday and love them so far!)
Accessories: Flipbelt! Love it!


----------



## PrincessV

Kerry1957 said:


> I find the phone conversation here really interesting. To make the dangerous leap of generalizing it seems that for some of us, part of the joy of running is to escape the "always on" nature of the modern world. Perhaps that is also why I run 95% trails. For many others being "always on" is just a great, normal part of life, and it seems odd to give that up for a run.


And I sit squarely in the middle: the phone comes with me firstly because "getting away from it all" to me means being able to listen to my music without distraction or interruption - and running is pretty much my only chance to do that. Secondly, I feel safer having it with me in case I need assistance, and it's been needed for that a few times.


----------



## TheHamm

SarahDisney said:


> For me it's more a matter of I'd rather know ... I dont want to get home and find an ambulance outside my house and wonder what happened. I'd rather know what happened and from there make the decision to continue my run or find a faster way to get home (because if I have my phone, uber is an option).
> And I think theres a difference between expecting the worst and being prepared for it. I dont expect an emergency when I'm out, but in case it does happen, I want to be reachable.





Kerry1957 said:


> I find the phone conversation here really interesting. To make the dangerous leap of generalizing it seems that for some of us, part of the joy of running is to escape the "always on" nature of the modern world. Perhaps that is also why I run 95% trails. For many others being "always on" is just a great, normal part of life, and it seems odd to give that up for a run.



I also find this line of conversation fascinating!  I think it is telling of peoples' back up network, that if a problem were to arise someone else is there to take care of it.  
There was definitely a time where I would be fine being inaccessible, and I frequently was.  I know I am the only family member on call sometimes as DH travels and family is not available to pick up the kids or meet them at the hospital.  I will be there.  Being rushed to the hospital for a very early c-section not knowing if we would all come out on the other end and not being able to reach DH for hours was perhaps the worst part of a very rough and lonely day. I guess I need more people as back up?  And probably kids who do not try to scale objects 12x their height while pretending to sword fight with garden tools?




gjramsey said:


> That is totally understandable!
> 
> Another thing I forgot to add is that I have a road ID thing on my watch as well.   I didn't have one for the longest time, but finally realized that it is something probably everyone who runs should have, just in case.


I have thought about this as well, but have only seen ones that are stand alone items.  Does it attach to your watch?  I briefly considered engraving the back of my garmin, but I worry the vibration would mess up the electronics.


----------



## FFigawi

MissLiss279 said:


> I may have just ordered the Epic Wipes.  Thanks for the recommendation. I had been looking for a ‘shower wipe’ for an upcoming car camping trip, where I may want to run in the morning, but not have access to a shower immediately. And then for after whatever long hike we decide to do.



I bought a portable shower box last year to make it easy to cool and clean off after my long bike rides in the summer. It holds enough water for about 3-5 minutes of rinsing off, more than enough to de-stinkify after a few hours of serious sweating. Not as easy to pack as wipes, but might be worth looking into.


----------



## kbenson13

FFigawi said:


> I only find phones a nuisance when running
> 
> 
> 
> RoadID for the win! Plenty of easy to wear options.
> 
> https://www.roadid.com/



This is exactly what I was talking about!  I have been meaning to get one of these and thanks to the QOTTD and your post, I just ordered one!


----------



## Wendy98

Jules76126 said:


> My Garmin is the only thing that I absolutely need. I do typically carry my phone for music and safety reasons. I am not loyal to any one brand for socks, shorts, shirts, etc. I do only wear Nike Pegasus for shoes as those have worked really well for me.
> 
> Although maybe I should pay more attention as the other day I almost went to the gym with my shorts on inside out. Not sure what I was thinking, but luckily my husband told me or that would have been embarrassing . He told me I better be nice to him or next time he won't tell me


Last week on vacation I noticed after my run that my shorts were on backwards.  Inside out has happened also.  I wear mostly short compression like running shorts and the printed labels have worn off long ago.  Same goes for shirts--many times inside out.


----------



## gjramsey

TheHamm said:


> I have thought about this as well, but have only seen ones that are stand alone items.  Does it attach to your watch?  I briefly considered engraving the back of my garmin, but I worry the vibration would mess up the electronics.



Sometime last year, they had some bands that would attach to the watch band, based on your watch.  It looks like know they only have bands that will attach to an Apple Watch.  I am not seeing any for a Garmin.  Which I am not sure why, if they sold out last year when they had them.


----------



## sylkai

kbenson13 said:


> This is exactly what I was talking about!  I have been meaning to get one of these and thanks to the QOTTD and your post, I just ordered one!


I love my RoadID. They're great.

I may need to get mine redone because it turns out between my mother and myself we got my blood type wrong, as verified when I finally started donating again earlier this year. Oops.


----------



## sylkai

gjramsey said:


> Sometime last year, they had some bands that would attach to the watch band, based on your watch.  It looks like know they only have bands that will attach to an Apple Watch.  I am not seeing any for a Garmin.  Which I am not sure why, if they sold out last year when they had them.


They discontinued them for all but the Apple Watch. They said it was getting to be an issue with maintaining compatibility for the various Garmin models, whereas the Apple stuff is pretty standardized.


----------



## Bree

The phone conversation has been interesting. I use it for music and audiobooks when I run. I need to be accessible since my DH travels so much. I’m also the first point of contact for anything kid related (school, sports, therapies, etc). I also have an autistic teen boy. We have zero family here to help us. We live in FL and they all live in ME & MA. I have friends in the neighborhood I can probably rely on if I’m in serious need though. I use Garmin Live Track when I leave my neighborhood so my DH can keep an eye on me. I have to have a phone to be able to do that. I have been injured on a run miles from home before. I was thankful to be able to sit in the shade while I waited for DH to come get me.


----------



## Sanchez

Not really any must-haves, but certainly some strong preferences:

Shoes: Brooks Glycerin for long/slow runs. On Cloudsurfer for short/faster runs. On Cloudflash racing flats.
Socks: Swiftwick Vibe Zero. 
Watch: Garmin Forerunner 935. This is new . . . and awesome.

Need some help here:

Headphones: No preference and need to settle on something.
Shorts/shirts: Under Armour. Certainly open to recommendations but we have an outlet near us and I have piles of UA gear.
Hat: I usually run in a hat but have no preference.


----------



## gjramsey

sylkai said:


> They discontinued them for all but the Apple Watch. They said it was getting to be an issue with maintaining compatibility for the various Garmin models, whereas the Apple stuff is pretty standardized.



Well, that is a bummer.  It seemed like, at the time, Garmin had about 3 different watch band widths.  Would not surprise me if they added more with the new releases.


----------



## JeffW

Kerry1957 said:


> I find the phone conversation here really interesting. To make the dangerous leap of generalizing it seems that for some of us, part of the joy of running is to escape the "always on" nature of the modern world. Perhaps that is also why I run 95% trails. For many others being "always on" is just a great, normal part of life, and it seems odd to give that up for a run.



Many people keep alluding to their music being on their phone as well.  There's a whole other discussion about long runs with and without music (my wife thinks I'm nuts that I go out for hours of running and never take any kind music with me)


----------



## SarahDisney

JeffW said:


> Many people keep alluding to their music being on their phone as well. There's a whole other discussion about long runs with and without music (my wife thinks I'm nuts that I go out for hours of running and never take any kind music with me)



I don't walk down the street without music on, so I think you're a little nuts too


----------



## mankle30

I'll second that the conversations about phones when running is interesting.

I'm not a millenial (tail end of Gen X) but I do run with my phone because it's the only run-tracking device I can afford. I've been using a Scoche Rhythm+ Heart Rate monitor to pair with the phone.


----------



## Sanchez

cavepig said:


> I must  have
> 
> Shoes (Asics Nimbus are my go to now as I need cushion)
> Clothes (mostly Skirt Sports) that fit right & cause I think running nude is frowned upon.
> My phone in an armband (for safety if I need help, I don't listen to music. *Also, if say there's a snake I want to take a picture*)
> Pepper spray



I can only assume (hope) there is some ecological reason behind this as it involves several conscious steps:
1. Seeing the snake;
2. Stopping;
3. Removing phone from armband;
4. Taking photo;
5. Returning phone to armband;
6. Resuming run.

Upon seeing a snake my involuntary actions would consist of the following:
1. Soiling myself;
2. Running at Usain Bolt 100 meter pace for several minutes until I pass out.


----------



## apdebord

The phone conversation is very interesting. Although I’m a millennial (I think? I’ll be 31 in a few days?), I wasn’t super connected to my phone in college like other people my age and would often leave it at home. Then one day I got in a bad car accident and didn’t have my phone. I rolled my car into a Jiffy Lube parking lot and they were nice enough to let me use their office phone, but I only had my parents’ numbers memorized and they were 4 hours away, and of course didn’t answer. I remembered my boyfriend (now husband) had his number on MySpace so I used their office computer to log in and get his number haha. I have never gone anywhere without my phone since that incident, and I now have his number memorized! 

I always have my phone with me for runs. I do a lot of runs at work on a Navy base, so it’s nice to get alerts if something goes down while I’m out so I know to stay away, which unfortunately has happened. As much as I would love to disconnect, my phone has become a necessary accessory for safety reasons.


----------



## LSUlakes

I've seen a lot of discussion about people looking into new GPS stuff recently. So I decided to take a look at the new toys Garmin has out   Maybe I just dont remember, but the cheapest running watch seemed to be around $250... $250!!!!! $350 was the high mark for the new running watch it seemed a few years ago. Tri watches a little more. It looks like the new ones start around $500 ish or so. I hope my 235 never dies, because spending $500+ for the new shinny toy is not going to be a fun purchase. 



JeffW said:


> Many people keep alluding to their music being on their phone as well.  There's a whole other discussion about long runs with and without music (*my wife thinks I'm nuts that I go out for hours of running and never take any kind music with me*)



I'm almost certain my wife just thinks I'm nuts, music has nothing to do with it. Although when I told her on Saturday mornings, when I'm on the way to a long run I listen to swamp pop music on the radio. Good music and comical because people at 5:30 AM are already drinking beer. One of the tag lines from the show is "Swamp pop'n and pop-a-top'n" All these people hit him up on facebook and comment how they got a cold beer as they are doing whatever activity. Louisiana drinking culture is interesting.... ok i derailed my own comments. Maybe I am nuts???


----------



## FFigawi

JeffW said:


> Many people keep alluding to their music being on their phone as well.  There's a whole other discussion about long runs with and without music (my wife thinks I'm nuts that I go out for hours of running and never take any kind music with me)



I'm with you in the "never run with music" club. I watch movies if I'm stuck on a treadmill, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Well, I am now dealing with kidney stones. Doctor said that I can continue to run as long as I can handle the pain. But I'm still here.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

PrincessV said:


> True story: the Monday after this year's frigid marathon? I was online, ordering Toasty Tights and a Wonder Wool jacket. I had a few more really cold runs over the FL winter and man-oh-man, those tights (and the jacket!) were amazing! Total game-changer. I think you'll love them!



Dang it! Now y'all got me on their site looking for new things....


----------



## SheHulk

BuckeyeBama said:


> Well, I am now dealing with kidney stones. Doctor said that I can continue to run as long as I can handle the pain. But I'm still here.


Isn’t that like saying, “I’m in labor but I can still run if I can handle the pain”?  You deserve a medal if you run with kidney stones IMO


----------



## BuckeyeBama

SheHulk said:


> Isn’t that like saying, “I’m in labor but I can still run if I can handle the pain”?  You deserve a medal if you run with kidney stones IMO


The pain comes in waves - I am going to try to run between waves. Even breathing is difficult when the pain is in full force.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> I've seen a lot of discussion about people looking into new GPS stuff recently. So I decided to take a look at the new toys Garmin has out   Maybe I just dont remember, but the cheapest running watch seemed to be around $250... $250!!!!! $350 was the high mark for the new running watch it seemed a few years ago. Tri watches a little more. It looks like the new ones start around $500 ish or so. I hope my 235 never dies, because spending $500+ for the new shinny toy is not going to be a fun purchase.



The Forerunner 35 is under $200 and has the two key features you probably need -- GPS and the wrist heart rate monitor. I used it most of last year and it did everything I needed. I upgraded to the vivoactive 3 a couple months ago ($300-ish) and, while it's nice, there isn't much extra it offers I can't live without.


----------



## avondale

camaker said:


> ETA:  I'm also old enough to remember a time not that long ago when cell phones were not ubiquitous.  People went for runs and shopping and lived their life fully and successfully without being plugged in and available at a moment's notice.  Technology has improved our lives in many ways.  I don't think this is necessarily one of those ways.



While I do run with my phone for music, etc., I also remember this time.  Agree on the "sometimes nice to get away" and I could see sometimes turning off notifications, calls, etc.. to enjoy the time away. I rarely answer a call or text while on a run.   

Also....some places I run have little to no cell signal, so having a cell for any kind of emergency is just to make you feel better, not to be effective.  What do I do for saftey?  I always tell someone where I'm running and my expected return time, similar to if I was hiking alone.  And make sure to be aware of my surroundings and use common sense.


----------



## FFigawi

BuckeyeBama said:


> Well, I am now dealing with kidney stones. Doctor said that I can continue to run as long as I can handle the pain. But I'm still here.



Hope they pass quickly


----------



## gjramsey

FFigawi said:


> Hope they pass quickly



This right here!  I had them once, and would not wish that pain on my worst enemy!


----------



## camaker

BuckeyeBama said:


> The pain comes in waves - I am going to try to run between waves. Even breathing is difficult when the pain is in full force.



Good luck!  I’ve had half a dozen or so. There’s not much worse. Cranberry juice and its variations are very good for easing their passing.


----------



## JulieODC

My favorites are my phone with podcasts, flip belt with a zipper pouch, aftershockz headphones, my Garmin watch, and my goodr sunglasses - these go with me on every single run or walk.

The phone discussion is interesting. I wonder if we took a poll whether there might be a gender divide here as well, more so than a generational divide. As a woman, I am always somewhat cognizant of my safety on a run and having a phone makes me feel safer.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> ETA: I'm also old enough to remember a time not that long ago when cell phones were not ubiquitous. People went for runs and shopping and lived their life fully and successfully without being plugged in and available at a moment's notice. Technology has improved our lives in many ways. I don't think this is necessarily one of those ways.



It's funny you mention this. When I started training for my first marathon, one of my good friends did some of the first few long runs with me ... and he talked about how it was much easier to train for a marathon nowadays than it was back when he trained for his first one.

Why?

Because he would run with a Walkman cassette player strapped to his hand and a fanny pack full of cassette tapes to listen to. "It was a real beating when I'd have to stop to flip the tape over.".


----------



## Gemini1131

JulieODC said:


> My favorites are my phone with podcasts, flip belt with a zipper pouch, aftershockz headphones, my Garmin watch, and my goodr sunglasses - these go with me on every single run or walk.
> 
> The phone discussion is interesting. I wonder if we took a poll whether there might be a gender divide here as well, more so than a generational divide. As a woman, I am always somewhat cognizant of my safety on a run and having a phone makes me feel safer.


I was actually wondering the same thing as I was reading through.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD:

My clothing options (for tops and bottoms anyway) are limited, because as a fluffier runner, they don't make my size in most running brands, especially things like Oiselle and Lululemon.  I buy a lot of stuff from Old Navy, because I don't need the plus size gear (like 1X/2X), but I need the bottoms to go to a true XL and I generally get my tops in XXL so they are a little looser.  (And for the guys, no, despite the number of X's, 1X and 2X are not the same as XL and XXL )

Lots of my gear I have gotten on good deals on sites like LeftLane Sports, 6pm.com, Joe's New Balance Outlet, Backcountry.com, the bargain bin at the Lululemon outlet, even though it's usually higher priced stuff.  Like my Oakley sunglasses were half price on Backcountry.com when I got them.


Sneakers: Altra!  I wear the Paradigms for road running and the Solstice for Orangetheory.  The Solstice is a little thinner/lighter weight than I would really like to be running in, but the treadmills there are bouncy, and I need something that can do double duty when we switch to doing floor/weight work.  I cannot do lifting or anything lateral in my Paradigms.  I would definitely not road run in the Solstice, though, I am too heavy.

Tops: I have just a mix of Old Navy tops along with some Adidas and a couple of NB ones that I got cheap from 6pm.com.  I have a few half zips from Target and Old Navy, and a nice NB winter jacket with some windblocking on the torso that does not fit right now (#sad).

Bottoms: Never ever shorts.   Only Sparkle Skirts when it's warm, Old Navy capris when it's medium, and... well I had 2 pairs of Sugoi fleece lined tights the last couple years, but they both had critical failures in the inner thigh seam this past winter, so will need replacing for this coming winter (RIP).

Head: Bondi Bands most of the time, although I sweat so much that I pretty much soak those instantly.  Sometimes Headsweats visors although they're usually a little tight on my head.  In the winter, I tend to go hatless unless it's like 0-10F (my head runs extremely hot), but for those single digit days I have a thin knit Lululemon hat that has a hole in the back for my ponytail.  I also have a Lululemon headband thing that leaves my head open on the top but my ears covered up.

Sports Bra:  I have like 6 or 7 of the Moving Comfort Fiona that probably are in desperate need of replacement right now... they're still branded Moving Comfort, not Brooks, that's how old they are.  They chafe me terribly, and I'm on the hunt for something new, but I haven't found anything yet.

Socks: Not too picky or blister prone.  I have a bunch of pairs of Sock Guy brand socks that I used to order with other things from LeftLane Sports to round out the amount needed for free shipping.  They were like $5 a pair for these gray ones that were super comfy, so I would throw 3-4 pairs into every order to get the free shipping.  Sadly I need to really look into retiring them as I have worn them so many times that they are starting to wear through on the heels.  I also have 4 pairs of Thorlo socks that I got at the Tinker Bell Expo in 2015.  You know how they say nothing new on race day?  Yeah, I was like "hold my beer" and bought those socks at the expo and wore a pair for the HM.   They were fine.

Tech: iPhone, Garmin (last 3 years a 220, next week a Vivoactive 3 should be here), Apple Music (streaming radio and downloadable playlists), Overcast (podcasts), Scosche Rhythm+ HRM (soon to be replaced by the VA3's built in one), Jaybird BlueBuds X bluetooth earbuds (although I kinda want to try some Aftershokz bone conduction ones)

Safety: Tracer360 vest, Black Diamond Spot headlamp, Lighthound (Tracer360 harness for my dog!)

Nutrition: Nuun in my water, Huma for gels almost all the time (sometimes Honey Stinger or Untapped)

Other:  Oakley RPM Squared sunglasses, Smartwool gloves, FlipBelt in the winter when I have to wear pants instead of Sparkle Skirts (none of my capris or pants have pockets), Orange Mud handheld bottle, Orange Mud seat towel for my car, Orange Mud HydraQuiver Single Barrel and Double Barrel (both that I want to love but they fit weird, but they work for some people), STABILicers shoe cleats for running on ice/snow, Tuff Mutt hands free doggo running leash/belt, BodyGlide, RaceDots bib magnets.


----------



## Baloo in MI

And the verdict is in; well my MRI results anyway.  I will be having surgery on my ankle, not a full tear but enough damage that it is going to require surgery.  I can live with that, at least it will (I hope!) make things better so I can start running again.  The worst part is how insanely slow the process is.  Ankle hurts see the doctor, told to follow RICE and lay off running for a few weeks.  Doesn’t get better go back to doctor and end up in an ankle brace for 6 weeks.  After 6 weeks the ankle feels ok until I start running and then it is back to the doctor to get a referal to the specialist.  Then two weeks after that the specialist says hey lets get an MRI (again) and an X-ray (again).  Then I have to wait to hear from Radiology.  I bug them enough that they find an evening time for me and then it is wait to hear results.  Today I learn that surgery is the best option and am told that I will be called by the foot specialist for the consolutation...  I assume at that point I will hear, yep you need surgery, let’s set that up and I then get to wait for a surgery date.  Then it is back to the boot again and then rehab and dare I hope running...  Sorry, venting.  At least I have a forward direction and I guess I get to practice patience...  Did I mention the injury occurred in February!


----------



## Smilelea

I don't HAVE to have all of these things when I run but when I do, it sure does help make it more enjoyable:

- Shorts/capris with pocket big enough for phone. Most of my runs are on the street where I live so I don't have to worry about car keys, etc.  However, I did break down and buy a sparkle skirt for races and running at the track/park. Gotta love those pockets! 
- Bluetooth ear buds (no idea on the brand). DH surprised me with them about 2 years ago when I kept complaining about the stinking ear bud cords getting caught on things when I ran and being jerked out of my ears. Ouch! 
- phone - I want it/need it for my music/audiobooks and for GPS to calculate distance/pace/etc. DH makes me take it for emergency purposes. I do, however, ignore most calls and texts while on a run. He has his own tones so I know when it's him. He also doesn't bother me when I'm on a run unless it's important. 
- sweatband - mainly for these hot summer months. I typically don't need one in the cooler months
- Gatorade or water (in the summer mostly) - I put one in my mailbox and will make a quick stop when I pass by around miles 1, 3, 4, 6, etc.


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> I've seen a lot of discussion about people looking into new GPS stuff recently. So I decided to take a look at the new toys Garmin has out   Maybe I just dont remember, but the cheapest running watch seemed to be around $250... $250!!!!! $350 was the high mark for the new running watch it seemed a few years ago. Tri watches a little more. It looks like the new ones start around $500 ish or so. I hope my 235 never dies, because spending $500+ for the new shinny toy is not going to be a fun purchase.


You should have looked on Prime Day last week, if you are a Prime member and an American Express cardholder!   I got my Vivoactive 3 for $169 between the Prime Day sale + a 20% deal from American Express.


----------



## flav

ATTYQOTD heat:
Summer is too short! Although the heat slows me down and it is difficult to fit running between all the summer other activities (from hiking to terraces), I am in no rush to go back to snow and ice!

To stretch it, I do like others have mentioned and wear sandals and little dress until almost freezing temperatures. 

ATTQOTD gear:
Tracker and camera: iPhone X with Nike Run App

Shoes: Asics Nimbus

Bra: Anita Active Momentum

Tank top: Nike Dry Fit that I only ever found at the Kittery NH Outlets

Capri with deep phone pockets: Joe Fresh

Capri for shorter runs (no side pockets): Champion or Nike

Socks: Asics Quick Lite in summer or Smart Wool ski socks in winter

Belt to hang my bib when racing: Dollarama

Cleats when icy: Yaktrax Run

Fuel: As long as some of them have caffeine, I am ok


----------



## SarahDisney

Just btw ... I'm highly entertained that around here I'm a youngun because I had a cell phone before I started running, but at work I'm basically an old fart because I'm one of very few people in my department over the age of 30.
Life is very relative.


----------



## Miranda

When I list everything out like that, it seems like I must run with like a wagon behind me to carry it all.   Maybe because in New England we have a lot of seasons and weather... plus some of it is "race stuff" vs "every day stuff".

Like 95% of my runs are:
- something to wear from each clothing category
- phone
- car key, credit card, health insurance card, driver's license in a plastic sandwich baggie
- Garmin and HRM strap
- sunglasses
- Bondi Band
- water bottle (if hot or a longer distance run)
- ear buds (if solo)

Safety gear and STABILicers and gloves and hats and jackets and fleece pants... all that stuff is just for the winter.  Dog stuff... only when running with the dog obviously.   RaceDots, fuel most of the time, ear buds most of the time (I don't run solo a whole lot right now), water toting backpacks... all usually race stuff.


----------



## PointerPower

Thanks for the effort to maintain this list!  Below are my races for the year:

April
18 - PointerPower - Towpath Half Marathon  (<2 Hr / 1:56)
June
10 - PointerPower - Run and Ride Cedar Point Half Marathon  (<2 Hr / 1:51)
September 
29 - PointerPower - Akron Marathon (4:10:00/ N/A)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> It's funny you mention this. When I started training for my first marathon, one of my good friends did some of the first few long runs with me ... and he talked about how it was much easier to train for a marathon nowadays than it was back when he trained for his first one.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because he would run with a Walkman cassette player strapped to his hand and a fanny pack full of cassette tapes to listen to. "It was a real beating when I'd have to stop to flip the tape over.".


Color me old - I remember running with a Walkman and then a Discman before the advent of MP3 players. I ran with many MP3 players before Apple got into the game. Apple really changed the game with their ear buds.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's HOT!!!!! Spent most of the weekend trying to stay hydrated from doing yard work. Had headaches, cramps, felt like trash, and it impacted my run on Saturday. Who is looking forward to much cooler weather? When does is typically start cooling down where you live?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am ready for a polar vortex! Unfortunately we will not experience cooler weather until mid - late October. It seems forever away!



I love the fall but I'm still not ready for summer to be over even though we have FL humidity up here right now.  I just dread the winter so I am in no rush for summer to end.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your must have gear? Favorite hat? Sweat band? Winter hat? Electronic device? The only pair of shorts you ever run in? Fluid or nutrition carrying item? Lucky rabbit foot? Make a list, name the brand, shout it from the mountain tops!
> 
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster and will be followed up with other questions that flow well with this one in the coming day.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'll start off with lights and reflective gear. Things I have tried: Little flashing button light that clips onto shirt or shoes = garbage! I u shaped light that goes around your shoe = also trash. Current head lamp flips up and down while running but did ok, but its made for hunting so my expectations were not high. Winner is the 360 light up vest. Very runner friendly.
> 
> Arm bands for your cell phone drive me crazy! I no longer bring my phone for runs for this reason and the fact that I prefer to hear my own breathing patterns and my surroundings.
> 
> Hoka running shoes: While a very comfy shoe, for the price and the few miles I put on them before I felt the shoe was breaking down was not worth continuing to purchase them. If helping with a injury I may consider them again, but it's such a different type of a shoe you have to be hesitant starting out in them.



My sneakers are Asics Nimbus, I have a Polar HRM, a Roo Pouch to carry my phone and Body Glide when needed.  Other than that, everything else is what's more comfortable or the best value at the time I buy. 



PrincessV said:


> And I sit squarely in the middle: the phone comes with me firstly because "getting away from it all" to me means being able to listen to my music without distraction or interruption - and running is pretty much my only chance to do that. Secondly, I feel safer having it with me in case I need assistance, and it's been needed for that a few times.



Yep.   I put on my podcasts and I escape from the world for a while.  I get aggravated when I even get a text or call during my time but thankfully it doesn't happen often while I run.  



BuckeyeBama said:


> Well, I am now dealing with kidney stones. Doctor said that I can continue to run as long as I can handle the pain. But I'm still here.





BuckeyeBama said:


> The pain comes in waves - I am going to try to run between waves. Even breathing is difficult when the pain is in full force.



I tried running with mine last year.  I made it about 100 yards.  No thanks.  And. It to freak out Baloo in MI but the pain from my ankle surgery was worse than my kidney stones but that's because they cut the bone in my foot.  



Baloo in MI said:


> And the verdict is in; well my MRI results anyway.  I will be having surgery on my ankle, not a full tear but enough damage that it is going to require surgery.  I can live with that, at least it will (I hope!) make things better so I can start running again.  The worst part is how insanely slow the process is.  Ankle hurts see the doctor, told to follow RICE and lay off running for a few weeks.  Doesn’t get better go back to doctor and end up in an ankle brace for 6 weeks.  After 6 weeks the ankle feels ok until I start running and then it is back to the doctor to get a referal to the specialist.  Then two weeks after that the specialist says hey lets get an MRI (again) and an X-ray (again).  Then I have to wait to hear from Radiology.  I bug them enough that they find an evening time for me and then it is wait to hear results.  Today I learn that surgery is the best option and am told that I will be called by the foot specialist for the consolutation...  I assume at that point I will hear, yep you need surgery, let’s set that up and I then get to wait for a surgery date.  Then it is back to the boot again and then rehab and dare I hope running...  Sorry, venting.  At least I have a forward direction and I guess I get to practice patience...  Did I mention the injury occurred in February!



What is torn?  And yes, the process is terrible.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## cavepig

Sanchez said:


> I can only assume (hope) there is some ecological reason behind this as it involves several conscious steps:
> 1. Seeing the snake;
> 2. Stopping;
> 3. Removing phone from armband;
> 4. Taking photo;
> 5. Returning phone to armband;
> 6. Resuming run.
> 
> Upon seeing a snake my involuntary actions would consist of the following:
> 1. Soiling myself;
> 2. Running at Usain Bolt 100 meter pace for several minutes until I pass out.



Yep, exactly, except after taking photo was find a stick &  move snake from the road    I didn't want it to get hit!   It kept lunging at cars that went by while I looked for a stick.  It was just a bull snake, big, but harmless.


----------



## TheHamm

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Sports Bra:  I have like 6 or 7 of the Moving Comfort Fiona that probably are in desperate need of replacement right now... they're still branded Moving Comfort, not Brooks, that's how old they are.  They chafe me terribly, and I'm on the hunt for something new, but I haven't found anything yet.


Oh, good, I am not the only one!  I cannot decide if it is my imagination or the logo is not the only thing that changed.  Oddly, I have more sports bras I dislike than tops to wear over them, yet I keep reaching for those old moving comfort ones.


----------



## cavepig

Keels said:


> It's funny you mention this. When I started training for my first marathon, one of my good friends did some of the first few long runs with me ... and he talked about how it was much easier to train for a marathon nowadays than it was back when he trained for his first one.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because he would run with a Walkman cassette player strapped to his hand and a fanny pack full of cassette tapes to listen to. "It was a real beating when I'd have to stop to flip the tape over.".


I love this, it's hilarious!   I feel like one of my older siblings tried this but not the extra cassette tapes.  Which just picturing the fanny pack with tapes is very nostalgic


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Staying with our theme of gear from yesterday. What do you carry in a race that you would not carry on a daily run? What do you take along for a daily run that you would not for a race?

This is also a suggested question from a fellow poster. Thanks for the series of suggestions!

ATTQOTD: The only thing I find that I have for some training runs (mostly long runs) and not races is my turn by turn directions in a Ziploc bag to prevent from getting wet.


----------



## bevcgg

LSUlakes said:


> What do you carry in a race that you would not carry on a daily run?[/QUOT



For races I always wear sparkle skirts or shorts with deep pockets that I fill with:
Id/credit card/cash/insurance card
Tissues
Eye drops (contacts)
lip balm (also useful for chafing)
Phone/ ear buds
For Disney races- I actually carry a sport camera (shock/drop proof)  usually in my hand as I run (I love the photos)
Honey waffles/sports beans (10 miles or longer)


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Nothing new on race day! The only difference between race and and regular runs is that on regular runs I carry an expired ID, but for race day I will actually take my valid ID out of my wallet and put it in my belt (in case I need ID for something). And occasionally I will bring a credit card to races just in case I need to buy something post-race, but not so much these days because I just use samsung pay on my phone.
But mostly ... nothing new on race day!


----------



## Slogger

Race day I will add:

>belt for key, ID and $$
>Fuel including peanut M & M's and gummy bears
>band-aids
>compression sleeves if run is going to be over 2.5 hours

Non race day I usually bring water bottle.   I run loops and will leave it somewhere I can circle back to every few miles.


----------



## Miranda

TheHamm said:


> Oh, good, I am not the only one!  I cannot decide if it is my imagination or the logo is not the only thing that changed.  Oddly, I have more sports bras I dislike than tops to wear over them, yet I keep reaching for those old moving comfort ones.


My Fionas are still wearable because they're older and probably a little stretched out, but a new one I need to get in one band size up really... or so I thought.  I tried ordering one size up in the Juno and I was swimming in it.  I thought I wanted something with a racerback because I like that style in all my pull on sports bras that I wear casually or to yoga, but you must need to be a freaking contortionist to get into the Juno!  With the racerback, I couldn't do my usual method of putting it on where I clasp it in the front then spin it around.  And $65 a bra now!  I got most of my Fionas when the previous season colors were on discount at Running Warehouse and Road Runner Sports, so full price is... ouch.  Maybe I just need to go back to the Fiona, or find something else cheaper that is easier to put on.   I wanted to change the style up because I thought maybe it was the style of the Fiona that was giving me chafing problems


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with our theme of gear from yesterday. What do you carry in a race that you would not carry on a daily run? What do you take along for a daily run that you would not for a race?



The changes for race day depend on the length of the race:

*Half Marathon or Shorter*
Add:  Car key/Magic Band
Subtract:  iPhone/iPod 
Subtract:  Headphones

*Marathon*
Add: Car key/Magic Band
Add:  Amphipod belt (due to number of gels required to carry)
Subtract:  iPhone/iPod 
Subtract:  Headphones

I have a RoadID on the band of my Garmin, so I don't need to carry additional ID for either racing or training runs.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

Add:
Car Key/Magic Band
Tissues (Those early race mornings make my nose run!) 
Cash ($20)
Driver's License


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
I usually bring water with me on a long run, but don't to a race. For a race, I will often have money/key with me that I wouldn't ever take on a normal run... not too many places to stop and shop in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

@LSUlakes Can you please add the following race (!) for me?

13 - run.minnie.miles - Walt Disney World Marathon (Finish / N/A)


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD: In a race I bring lip balm. For some reason I can ignore dry lips in training but not under race conditions.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your must have gear? Favorite hat? Sweat band? Winter hat? Electronic device? The only pair of shorts you ever run in? Fluid or nutrition carrying item? Lucky rabbit foot? Make a list, name the brand, shout it from the mountain tops!



In addition to the usual (shoes, GPS, etc), here are some preferences I've developed and would definitely recommend:

-Injinji toe socks. Love 'em. These eliminate between-the-toes issues, and to be honest I haven't had any foot irritation issues since switching to them, all the way up to the marathon.
-Oakley's. I bit the bullet and got a pair to run in. Amazing. If you have the dough, invest in serious, high quality lenses. (Doesn't have to be Oakley.)
-Aftershokz Trekz Air. I didn't realize how little low end I was getting with other headphones.
-Patagonia Strider Pro shorts. High quality, lightweight, durable, POCKETS! Lots of them!
-Compressport Oxygen calf sleeves. I've only got one pair at the moment but they are the best. (Hard to get. Gotta order from an online outfit in Europe.)




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with our theme of gear from yesterday. What do you carry in a race that you would not carry on a daily run? What do you take along for a daily run that you would not for a race?



For race day, I carry a pocket-size body glide or aquaphor just in case a chaffing issue shows up. I also take a plastic walmart bag for post race food and drink. You can fold and press it down into a really compact square. VERY convenient.


----------



## PrincessV

BuckeyeBama said:


> Well, I am now dealing with kidney stones. Doctor said that I can continue to run as long as I can handle the pain. But I'm still here.


GAH! I;m sorry  Hope you feel better very soon!



Baloo in MI said:


> At least I have a forward direction and I guess I get to practice patience...  Did I mention the injury occurred in February!


So. frustrating. All the waiting. Glad you have a diagnosis, and hope the road to recovery begins SOON!



BuckeyeBama said:


> Color me old - I remember running with a Walkman and then a Discman before the advent of MP3 players. I ran with many MP3 players before Apple got into the game.


Right there with ya! My portable music history likely tells my age:
OG Walkman
Newer, slimmer Walkman
Big yellow sports Walkman with arm strap
Discman
Big yellow sports Discman
SanDisk MP3 player - TOTAL gamechanger, that tiny little thing! I still have it floating around somewhere...
iPod Nano - actually it was my son's, but he used to let me borrow it
iPhone 3, 4s, 6


----------



## Chasing Dopey

BuckeyeBama said:


> Well, I am now dealing with kidney stones. Doctor said that I can continue to run as long as I can handle the pain. But I'm still here.



Have you heard about the doctor in Michigan who noticed that patients would tend to pass stones during or shortly after spring break? He did more digging and found the culprit: Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.

Here is the journal article he did on his study. It's worth a read:
http://jaoa.org/article.aspx?articleid=2557373


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with our theme of gear from yesterday. What do you carry in a race that you would not carry on a daily run? What do you take along for a daily run that you would not for a race?


ATTQOTD:
Carry in a race, but not on a training run: inhaler - only because I need to use it 15 minutes before running and there's no way to do that _and_ leave it at home or in my car, so it gets carried along through the race. 
Carry on a training run, but not in a race: house keys.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: Nothing new on race day!  Well....I did bring a Mylar blanket to SWDS Half for the hours of standing around doing nothing. I was toasty warm


----------



## Bree

BuckeyeBama said:


> Well, I am now dealing with kidney stones. Doctor said that I can continue to run as long as I can handle the pain. But I'm still here.



I’ve never had a kidney stone, but people have told me the pain can be pretty bad.  I hope they pass quickly!



Baloo in MI said:


> And the verdict is in; well my MRI results anyway.  I will be having surgery on my ankle, not a full tear but enough damage that it is going to require surgery.  I can live with that, at least it will (I hope!) make things better so I can start running again.  The worst part is how insanely slow the process is.  Ankle hurts see the doctor, told to follow RICE and lay off running for a few weeks.  Doesn’t get better go back to doctor and end up in an ankle brace for 6 weeks.  After 6 weeks the ankle feels ok until I start running and then it is back to the doctor to get a referal to the specialist.  Then two weeks after that the specialist says hey lets get an MRI (again) and an X-ray (again).  Then I have to wait to hear from Radiology.  I bug them enough that they find an evening time for me and then it is wait to hear results.  Today I learn that surgery is the best option and am told that I will be called by the foot specialist for the consolutation...  I assume at that point I will hear, yep you need surgery, let’s set that up and I then get to wait for a surgery date.  Then it is back to the boot again and then rehab and dare I hope running...  Sorry, venting.  At least I have a forward direction and I guess I get to practice patience...  Did I mention the injury occurred in February!



How frustrating that it has taken this long. Best wishes to get into surgery SOON and a speedy recovery!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with our theme of gear from yesterday. What do you carry in a race that you would not carry on a daily run? What do you take along for a daily run that you would not for a race?


Whatever I carry during a race I would carry during a daily run. I don't typically wear headphones for a race but will for a daily run.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
I usually carry the same stuff during training and races. 
One thing I usually remember to stick in a pocket for halves or fulls is a plastic grocery bag, so I can easily carry everything they hand out after the race. Also, for fall/winter/spring races, I can usually be found with a cheap fleece blanket before the race starts.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD: My phone. I typically have family there to support me for races, so I carry my phone in a flipbelt in races so we can find one another after the races. I almost never carry my phone on my regular runs. 

I ran 5 miles today - woke up with no pain so in a bit of a lull until the stones move again. Hoping that my running and other activity will help me pass them. Absolutely no pain during the run, so glad that I did it. In pain now, but that is what I signed up for when I decided to run.


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: toilet paper


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with our theme of gear from yesterday. What do you carry in a race that you would not carry on a daily run? What do you take along for a daily run that you would not for a race?


ATTQOTD: The only thing I carried in my last 2 races that I don't carry on a typical daily run was my car key fob.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with our theme of gear from yesterday. What do you carry in a race that you would not carry on a daily run? What do you take along for a daily run that you would not for a race?
> 
> This is also a suggested question from a fellow poster. Thanks for the series of suggestions!



I don't really carry anything different for a race than a training run other than my car key.


----------



## jennamfeo

This has been an interesting conversation all around, tbh. My running gear needs are: headband, headphones, sunnies, shirt, bra, shorts, socks, shoes, hydration belt on long runs, phone, Garmin, and snacks.

Headband: Just some not runner friendly, cotton headbands I purchased a while ago that are always soaking wet when I get done running. But I need them to keep in my headphone ear piece.
Headphones: Free LG bluetooth headphones that I got when I worked at AT&T. But I really want to get some Aftershokz.
Sunnies: Knockarounds
Shorts: My current favorite pairs of running shorts are my Nike Rivals and my Oiselle Rogas -- both I got on sale, both I will wear more than once before washing them.
Shirts: I am not too picky. I have a favorite one by Brooks that I got at a Rock N Roll race. Otherwise, I buy ones with cute phrases on them from Sarah Marie Designs.
Shoes: Brooks Launch -- I have had the 3, 4, and 5.
Socks: Feetures & Pro Compression
Skirts: Gimme all the blingy ones from Sparkle Athletics
Hydration Belt: I went with a Nathans two bottle belt because I didn't know if I would like a vest and sometimes I wish I just got a vest.
Phone holder: My hand, or my Running Buddy pouch if I wear my belt because it does not like being on my shorts.
Watch: Garmin Vivoactive 3
Snacks: Honey Stinger Waffles, Gu gels, Nuun.

And as for the phone, it is always with me when I run because a) music/podcast, b) I still use my phone to track my runs via Runkeeper, and c) to take pictures. I see both sides to the argument and would probably love to have my phone with me if there is an emergency. My husband can also track me when my phone is with me, so that is a bonus. But I have had some texts come through that weren't super major, but enough to almost ruin a run.

ATTQOTD: During a race, I won't wear headphones. I don't like to listen to music during a race. I don't know why. I will also usually wear longer compression shorts so I don't have to worry at all about chafing. And then I bring money/CC and my ID because booze needs to happen immediately following a race.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with our theme of gear from yesterday. What do you carry in a race that you would not carry on a daily run? What do you take along for a daily run that you would not for a race?



Daily but not race: a Fuel Belt when it's hot and humid
Race but not daily: car key

Everything else stays pretty much the same.


----------



## GreatLakes

JeffW said:


> Many people keep alluding to their music being on their phone as well.  There's a whole other discussion about long runs with and without music (my wife thinks I'm nuts that I go out for hours of running and never take any kind music with me)



Music on a run would ruin it for me.  I want to just take in what is around me, not have anything playing into my head.


----------



## LSUlakes

Since everyone else post their race here to get posted to the main page I will as well lol.

August 25 - LSUlakes - Q50 Races Bleau Moon 10 Mi Trail Run (1:30:00 / N/A)


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: On race day, I add a belt for carrying fuel (if long distance) and for pinning my bib without destroying my top. 

Home/work keys become car/public transit/bagcheck/hotel keys when applicable.

And I usually add a 20$ somewhere because a lot of post-race kiosks take cash only.


----------



## LSUlakes

For the final weekend of July we have the following folks with races:

26 - @SarahDisney  - NYRR R-U-N 5k (42:00 / N/A)
26 - @tidefan  - Castaway Cay 5k (30:00, N/A) 
28 - @SunDial  - DTR 10 Miler Full Moon Trail Run (NG / N/A)
28 - @TCB in FLA - Highland Brewery Night Flight (NG / N/A)

 If anyone has a race to add or revise a goal for this weekend let me know. Good luck to each of you this weekend!


Regarding the race list, as of this post it is current with all the information I have. If you have a second, look over the OP and verify you are on there. If not, let me know and I will add you. Thanks!!


----------



## Chaitali

For races, I'll add travel pack of tissues, inhaler and portable body glide.


----------



## Keels

BuckeyeBama said:


> Color me old - I remember running with a Walkman and then a Discman before the advent of MP3 players. I ran with many MP3 players before Apple got into the game. Apple really changed the game with their ear buds.



How did you keep the CD from skipping??


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with our theme of gear from yesterday. What do you carry in a race that you would not carry on a daily run? What do you take along for a daily run that you would not for a race?



ATTQOTD:  Assuming no difference in weather conditions, my runs and my races are pretty much the same.  My races are usually HMs, so I'll have my hydration vest for sure with sports drink.  The hydration vest is only used in training runs if the duration is long enough.  I really can't think of anything else that is different!


----------



## Slogger

Chasing Dopey said:


> For race day...... I also take a plastic walmart bag for post race food and drink. You can fold and press it down into a really compact square. VERY convenient.



What a great idea!  I have thought of bringing a bag for after race collection of food, drink, trinkets, etc.....about the same time I am collecting those items.   Unfortunately I seem to forget to bring a bag BEFORE the race.   Also good for emergency rain protection for shoes, head, etc.   Gotta remember next time!


----------



## PrincessV

Keels said:


> How did you keep the CD from skipping??


My Sports Discman only skipped if I made a particularly jarring movement - I learned to run very smooooothly lol!


----------



## tigger536

I run with my phone for my interval timer app and for music.  I can't stand running without music.  If I get a text from someone I'll likely ignore it until after the run, unless I'm just bored.  I also live in a transitioning neighborhood and being able to contact someone if needed during a run makes me feel better.  I often run alone at dusk (in the summer) or in the dark (winter).  Luckily nothing has ever happened where I needed it.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Waiting2goback said:


> I tried running with mine last year.  I made it about 100 yards.  No thanks.  And. It to freak out Baloo in MI but the pain from my ankle surgery was worse than my kidney stones but that's because they cut the bone in my foot.
> 
> What is torn?  And yes, the process is terrible.



It is the peroneal tendons on the outside of the ankle running up from the foot to the lower leg.  Evidently there are two of these tendons and I have a tear that runs up and down nd not across.  I am told this is a good thing.  I remember when you went through your ankle injury and how long it took.  But you give me hope because you are running now!


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I'm still trying to figure this out.  Definitely add gels for fueling (though I use them on long runs too).  I ran with my water bottles on my last race and it worked out great.  I'm used to running with them and it saved me from slowing down at too many water stops.  I guess add my car key, unless I have my fiance there cheering for me!  And subtract my house key too.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> How did you keep the CD from skipping??


I didn't switch to the Discman until they came up with the drive that didn't skip unless you made a really bad, jarring movement. I had a friend wh switched when the forst Discman came out and he said it was useless while running, and a problem when walking.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Fuel if running a marathon. I don't carry it on training runs - long runs I keep it in the truck with DH and he supplies me, lol. Same with tissue packs - I will carry them in a race (I went thru 2 packs at Disney due to being sick!) but on a training run I usually keep just a tissue in my pocket. Everything else is the same for both training and races. I used to carry a pen flashlight during races for the dark porta potties cuz it sounded like a great idea but never used it.


----------



## LdyStormy76

If you like New Balance Vazee Pace V2 running shoes, Sierra Trading Post has the Disney-Pixar Cars themed shoes. Store tag said $79.99, but the boxes are labeled $59.99. DH now owns a pair since he needed new shoes and those fit.


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: 

I don't bring water to races, but I do bring a handheld on long training runs if I'm running somewhere without water fountains.

For races, I usually bring my ID, a credit card, and a $20 bill in case I want to buy food/beer at the finish line. I absolutely hate checking a gear bag, so I avoid it at all costs and instead bring all that with me. 

I also stuff a cooling towel into my SPI belt for longer races on hot days, and I never bother with that on training runs. My training runs are usually structured around the weather so I'm not running outside on the hottest days where I might need/want one, but for races that's obviously outside of my control.


----------



## cavepig

Training runs that are long I'll carry my hydration bottle, I've never used it in a race.


----------



## sylkai

Chasing Dopey said:


> Have you heard about the doctor in Michigan who noticed that patients would tend to pass stones during or shortly after spring break? He did more digging and found the culprit: Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.
> 
> Here is the journal article he did on his study. It's worth a read:
> http://jaoa.org/article.aspx?articleid=2557373


This is completely fascinating! I love it.

ATTQOTD: I might have real ID and car key on me for race day, and then of course the bib (and therefore my magnets to hold on the bib), but that's it. Sometimes I have extra stuff in the car.

What I bring to the race (similar to my training runs) depends on distance, of course. I'm more likely to carry hydration and fuel for a longer race.

Trying to gauge recovery running is tricky. I hate it. Just let me be running at 100% again already.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

On the cell phone discussion, years ago when I first had a cell phone, I rarely took it with me.  And then I misjudged how much gas I actually had in the car when taking a family member to the airport and spent 45 minutes waiting on the side of the freeway for a kind soul to stop and help me out.  Suffice it to say, I learned my lesson.  I rarely get calls anyway during my run and if they're important, I can deal with them.  If not, they can wait.  On one occasion, my little niece called me to tell me that she had a baby brother now and the call came during my run. 

I think it's possible to unplug without leaving the phone behind.  It's nice to have if an emergency ever crops up.

ATTQOTD:  Cash.  I rarely carry cash, but always like to have some for after a race just in case.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
The only thing I have carried in a race I would not normally carry is (1) a key to my house or car (2) cash for post race snacks (3) ID for 'snacks' or in case someone needs to figure out who I am if something happens.  For the latter reason, I am sad to hear I missed out on RoadID that would fit my watch.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: What I carrying for races is typically what I carry on my runs. And speaking of gear for yesterday’s question....

Brooks Ravenna 8’s with Road ID attached to my shoe
Running tights and some type of dry fit shirt
Headsweats visor
Nathan’s handheld water bottle
Headphones and my phone
Nutrition is water or tailwind for longer runs and gu chomps

On the subject of a phones....I carry mine primarly so I can listen to podcasts while I run but I do like having it on me in case of an emergency. I’d rather have it on me and never have to use it than the latter. There have been a few times in the past two years that my younger son has gotten sick at preschool and I was close by running so I was able to get back to him quickly.


----------



## flav

sylkai said:


> my magnets to hold on the bib)


Never heard of these until you mentioned it. Doing some searches... Are they Race Dots? They do not interfere with the timing chip?


----------



## Keels

In case y'all missed it ... BREAKING FACE-PAINT NEWS!!!!!!!!


----------



## sylkai

flav said:


> Never heard of these until you mentioned it. Doing some searches... Are they Race Dots? They do not interfere with the timing chip?


Mine are Race Bib Ups which I got probably a year or so ago? Never had any issues with interference with the timing chip. They aren't necessarily the easiest to reposition but they hold well - I've never had them come off during a race. I much prefer it to dealing with safety pins.

I've also tried Bib Boards (which are a snap-type thing) but those left visible marks on the shirts that I was less fond of.

It's possible at some point I will try a race number belt, for when I really don't want the shirt obscured by the bib.


----------



## Miranda

BuckeyeBama said:


> I didn't switch to the Discman until they came up with the drive that didn't skip unless you made a really bad, jarring movement. I had a friend wh switched when the forst Discman came out and he said it was useless while running, and a problem when walking.


I wanted a Discman so bad when I was in junior high, and I got one... it unfortunately skipped if you even breathed on it wrong.   I could only use it with it sitting perfectly flat on a table.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with our theme of gear from yesterday. What do you carry in a race that you would not carry on a daily run? What do you take along for a daily run that you would not for a race?


Since my daily runs are on a treadmill...in my home, I don't have to "carry" anything. In one cup holder I have an asthma inhaler (that I use before I run), Kleenex (I swear my nose runs more than I do!), and fuel if it is a long run. The other cup holder holds my nuun. Finally, my iPad sits in the book holder. I can see the tv in the next room, but I can't hear it. So, a few months ago I started listening to podcasts (true crime) with my Bluetooth headphones.

My answers yesterday reflect what I typically carry for a race.


----------



## Miranda

flav said:


> Never heard of these until you mentioned it. Doing some searches... Are they Race Dots? They do not interfere with the timing chip?


I use RaceDots... I have never had a timing problem in the 2+ years that I've had them.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
On race day I might carry ID, cash, car key and fuel
Here is AZ I currently have to carry water on all training runs short or long. 
All runs include tissues.


----------



## LSUlakes

flav said:


> Never heard of these until you mentioned it. Doing some searches... Are they Race Dots? They do not interfere with the timing chip?



I had some of these and absolutely hate them! I tried to run a race with them and they kept sticking to each other, which just folded my shirt and made for a frustrating run. Maybe it was operator error, but that was the first and last time I used them. They work great on the fridge though!


----------



## flav

LSUlakes said:


> I had some of these and absolutely hate them! I tried to run a race with them and they kept sticking to each other, which just folded my shirt and made for a frustrating run. Maybe it was operator error, but that was the first and last time I used them. They work great on the fridge though!


Mmm I can totally see myself being that kind of operator, I have very flowing type of tank tops. I’ll keep the magnet option in mind but will probably keep using my belt since it allows me to carry fuel and stuff.
Oh wait, if I don’t buy magnets right now, that means I can add 20$ to my Dopey 2020 savings account, right?


----------



## LdyStormy76

flav said:


> Never heard of these until you mentioned it. Doing some searches... Are they Race Dots? They do not interfere with the timing chip?





LSUlakes said:


> I had some of these and absolutely hate them! I tried to run a race with them and they kept sticking to each other, which just folded my shirt and made for a frustrating run. Maybe it was operator error, but that was the first and last time I used them. They work great on the fridge though!



Based on discussions here a few months ago (this board is bad for my wallet) I bought a pair of RaceDots since I cringe every time I poked a safety pin into my tech shirts. They have not interfered with timing chips. Lessons learned in my two races since then: 1) only use 3 dots (2 on top and 1 on the bottom) to prevent them from trying to fold the shirt in half when you sit down and 2) cut down the paper they come on and store attached to that in a plastic box - crazy me tried a metal box and was afraid I would neve4 get them out.  They are super strong magnets so be careful if you have to walk through a turnstile.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with our theme of gear from yesterday. What do you carry in a race that you would not carry on a daily run? What do you take along for a daily run that you would not for a race?
> 
> This is also a suggested question from a fellow poster. Thanks for the series of suggestions!
> 
> ATTQOTD: The only thing I find that I have for some training runs (mostly long runs) and not races is my turn by turn directions in a Ziploc bag to prevent from getting wet.



Depends on the race.  A 10k I won't use anything different.  A 1/2 in hot weather I will carry my water belt.  If it's cool I can get by with the water stations. A full marathon, like Disney, I carry food, deodorant, a small TV, my tooth brush in case I get lost....   ok, I don't really carry the tv and tooth brush but I do carry food, deodorant, chapstick, and my water.



Baloo in MI said:


> It is the peroneal tendons on the outside of the ankle running up from the foot to the lower leg.  Evidently there are two of these tendons and I have a tear that runs up and down nd not across.  I am told this is a good thing.  I remember when you went through your ankle injury and how long it took.  But you give me hope because you are running now!



Yep, that's what I had.  The MRI said only one was torn and when he got in there they were both "best up pretty bad" according to the doctor.  You have a burning feeling around your ankle bone?   Are they suggesting you cut any bones to realign your foot?  Honestly, I have the same thing in my right ankle now.  I run with my ankle brace on, I have been for the last 9 months and I have no issues.  I am going to keep doing that until I can't do it anymore because my right ankle hurts less than my surgically repaired left ankle does.  I see no reason to go through another surgery and 6 month recovery when the one that has been repaired hurts more.

I am not trying to scare you, I am just giving my honest option as someone who has gone through it.  Because when I was going to have my surgery I couldn't find any runners that had had it.  You can PM if you want.


----------



## TheHamm

Miranda said:


> I wanted a Discman so bad when I was in junior high, and I got one... it unfortunately skipped if you even breathed on it wrong.   I could only use it with it sitting perfectly flat on a table.


Samesies.  I just wanted to use it on the school bus so I could ignore everyone.  I ended up just turning it off and wearing the headphones.  I was so ahead of the curve, all those people on public transit with their iPhones have it easy


----------



## Waiting2goback

Fitting for this thread I would think.


----------



## Miranda

LdyStormy76 said:


> 2) cut down the paper they come on and store attached to that in a plastic box - crazy me tried a metal box and was afraid I would neve4 get them out.  They are super strong magnets so be careful if you have to walk through a turnstile.


  I always store them just in the blister pack they came in on the cardboard, but I have put them down on top of my car before and was afraid I would never get them off my car before the race started.

The bib folding problem seems to be more of a problem with smaller bibs.  Most bibs, I never have any problems, but one or two races have had really small minimal bibs and they did fold.   They do add some weight, so if your shirt is made of a really thin material, they can pull at it a bit.


----------



## Chaitali

Miranda said:


> The bib folding problem seems to be more of a problem with smaller bibs.  Most bibs, I never have any problems, but one or two races have had really small minimal bibs and they did fold.   They do add some weight, so if your shirt is made of a really thin material, they can pull at it a bit.



I agree, I have the race dots and like them for races with big bibs (i.e. Disney and RnR) but they don't work as well for the smaller bibs that local races use.  Those are the ones where I've had problems with the top and bottom magnets sticking to each other.  I've started using bib boards for those types of races.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> I had some of these and absolutely hate them! I tried to run a race with them and they kept sticking to each other, which just folded my shirt and made for a frustrating run. Maybe it was operator error, but that was the first and last time I used them. They work great on the fridge though!



LOL, I ordered the "pirate" themed RaceDots and had similar issues with the shirt folding or dots sticking to everything they weren't supposed to.   Stopped using them a while ago and went back to safety pins.



LdyStormy76 said:


> Based on discussions here a few months ago (this board is bad for my wallet) I bought a pair of RaceDots since I cringe every time I poked a safety pin into my tech shirts. They have not interfered with timing chips. Lessons learned in my two races since then: 1) only use 3 dots (2 on top and 1 on the bottom) to prevent them from trying to fold the shirt in half when you sit down and 2) cut down the paper they come on and store attached to that in a plastic box - crazy me tried a metal box and was afraid I would neve4 get them out.  They are super strong magnets so be careful if you have to walk through a turnstile.



@LdyStormy76...those are great suggestions, the 3 dot idea is brilliant.


----------



## Dis5150

I love my Bibboards! (Once I get them on straight anyway.) They do leave a tiny mark when you take them off but it washes out and have never had any lasting marks. That is the brand that runDisney gave us for Dopey last year. So now I have 2 sets.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets discuss race spectators! What you love about them and what you hate about them?

ATTQOTD: Theres nothing like coming up on a group of spectators that seem to be just at the right place to keep you going. It really does wonders! I also enjoy comical signs to read along the way and orange slices... There comes a point of a race when I don't care who touched the oranges or how long they have been sitting out. They just hit the spot! Now, for what I dont like. Spectators that smoke along the course! I get it, some people smoke and arent runners but have a runner friend they are their to support, and heck I understand where they are coming from as I used to smoke a pack a day. I even miss it at time, an other times I want to vomit. Weird thing there... But if you gotta burn one, must they do so right along the street? Would it kill them to take a few steps back? They always seem to be on a corner where I am trying to take the shortest distance and taking deep breaths.... than BAM! Anyway, thats my rant for the day. lol


----------



## PrincessV

@Baloo in MI and @Waiting2goback - on the peroneal tendon injuries... I busted mine BADLY over 30 years ago. I was a ballet dancer then and at a place where I didn't feel I could take the time off to let it heal properly, let alone have it surgically repaired. So I continued to dance on it - in agonizing pain - with as much Aspercream and strapping as I could stand. Needless to say, that did not help in any way and I eventually had no choice but to stop dancing on pointe. Fast forward to a few years ago... I was having constant issues with that same ankle, in the area of the peroneal tendons. Saw a sports med guy who is a runner and treats a number of local ballet dancers - he did an ultrasound and showed me where the tendon had "repaired" itself with a big ol' chunk of scar tissue. Told me there was no surgical solution this late in the game, and that it was soundly healed, just tight because scar tissue doesn't like to be stretched. He suggested some things to make running more pleasant:
* Shoes - look for shoes that really support my lower ankles well; could be stability, could be neutral - the important part is minimizing lateral movement where the ankle connects to the foot
* PT - he gave me a resistance band and showed me how to wrap it around my foot and do a series of movements to help strengthen the muscles surrounding the tendon, to help reduce strain on the tendon while also gently stretching the damaged tendon to lengthen the undamaged parts
* Tape - I religiously kinesio tape that foot/ankle for all long runs

I rarely have pain anymore, and just minor discomfort after very long (20+ mile) runs. Hang in there - there is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## GreatLakes

For those of you that don't like putting holes in your tech shirts with pins I always wear by racing bib on my shorts instead of shirt.  I rarely wear a shirt in a race but even in the winter I will pin my bib to my shorts instead.  I find it much more comfortable personally.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss race spectators! What you love about them and what you hate about them?



I appreciate them being out there even when they yell inane things or tell you "you are almost there" when geography tells you that is false.

The only think I can say I hate is when they get in the way.  If they try to cross the course when there isn't an obvious gap or they are in the street blocking a tangent but hate is a bit strong, more an annoyance.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss race spectators! What you love about them and what you hate about them?


ATTQOTD: Love every spectator for simply giving up their time to be out there! I've done my share of spectating and it can be more exhausting than running. There is not a single thing I hate about them.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I have run marathons with almost no spectators along the course, and it is painful. So I guess that I appreciate every spectator. IMO, it is the spectators along the course that make some races better than others.


----------



## Miranda

GreatLakes said:


> For those of you that don't like putting holes in your tech shirts with pins I always wear by racing bib on my shorts instead of shirt.  I rarely wear a shirt in a race but even in the winter I will pin my bib to my shorts instead.  I find it much more comfortable personally.


I'm even less likely to put pins through my Sparkle Skirts than my shirts!!   Before I got my RaceDots, I did pin my bib a couple of times to my pants during winter races, although that was harder to make adjustments without taking my pants off.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I like high five-ing kids. Also ... people who give out chocolate (although I skipped that stop last time I saw it ... stupid Sarah). I don't particularly like celebrity-inspired signs, because I don't particularly care about celebrities.
I appreciate spectators for sure, but I've run races without them too and I can survive. But when there are random strangers out there cheering you on, it makes the experience even more special.

Re: bibs - for the last year or so I've been using the bib toggles on my belt. I'm using the belt without the bib toggles today, and I took safety pins when I picked up my bib this morning ... it's gonna be interesting to see if I can remember how to use safety pins to put my bib on. I was never very good at it. I'm going to put on my bib in front of the mirror in the bathroom at work (we have a full-length mirror in the bathroom) - I'm not waiting until I get to the race to put this thing. No mirrors at the race.


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: I really love everything about spectators. I haven't had any of the issues mentioned above with smoking (although cigarette smoke has never bothered me), getting in the way, etc. I love a good hilarious sign (my favorite at Disney Princess was a super attractive guy with a sign that said "Free kiss at the finish line if you PR" lol), I absolutely love kids giving high fives, I love the signs that you tap (like with mushroom power-ups). My last race was a 5K that I walked in my boot (I'm recovering from a tibial stress reaction - don't worry, my ortho and PT approved the 5K) and the number of moms who shouted that they were proud of me and I was doing an awesome job made me want to cry. 

I've never spectated a race before because I have serious FOMO and I know that if I did, I would just feel bummed that I wasn't running it. But maybe I should try sometime!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I love spectators! They distract me from how far I still have to go or how hot it is, or etc. But I don't like the people that tell me to run when I am walking! Like "don't stop running now!" or "this is a race not a walk!" I run intervals and I know lots of people don't get that concept but it works for me and keeps me running and running races. End rant, sorry!


----------



## KaitlynJ

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I love spectators! They distract me from how far I still have to go or how hot it is, or etc. But I don't like the people that tell me to run when I am walking! Like "don't stop running now!" or "this is a race not a walk!" I run intervals and I know lots of people don't get that concept but it works for me and keeps me running and running races. End rant, sorry!



This would drive me crazy. A blogger I follow used to walk half marathons before she started running and she wrote once that race photographers would always do this to her - they'd shout at her to pretend that she was running for the photo. Which is just silly, she WASN'T RUNNING IT. Why would she want a photo that made it look like she was? Walking a half marathon is still an achievement to be proud of!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Little kids are my favorite spectators. I just love how in awe they look and giving them high fives. So stinking adorable!


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: I love spectators, and my favorite have been a drum line and people who sat in the front lawn with speakers playing music.  I do have to contain my snark for spectators who yell "you're almost there!' my definition of almost is significantly different than theirs.  I would prefer 'You have finished 82%!'


----------



## GreatLakes

TheHamm said:


> I do have to contain my snark for spectators who yell "you're almost there!' my definition of almost is significantly different than theirs.  I would prefer 'You have finished 82%!'



I'm "almost there" when I can see the finish line or enter the finish line barriers, whichever comes first.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss race spectators! What you love about them and what you hate about them?


I love some of the creative signs people have. I will take pictures of some of my favorite ones at times. I don’t really hate anything about spectators as I’ve never had a major issue with any. I also love free food.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I like having spectators.  Races at the beach can be annoying because people are there vacationing and "didn't know" there was a race happening and they cross the course, slowly.  And there tend to be a lot of smokers on the sidewalk, which can be obnoxious.  I loved all the spectators at Magic Kingdom during Princess, so I know the marathon will be amazing!

Some interesting things that I saw at Peachtree: I came up behind a woman running with a shirt that read, "I'm not quitting, I'm doing intervals!" which I thought was very cute.  A woman held a sign up that read, "Only 1/4 of a mile left!" but she was at mile 5.75 and it was a 10K.  Right before the turn onto 10th, I actually had some space to run and someone tried to cross the street in front of me and I yelled out, "NOPE!" and he got back on the sidewalk.  Shocked that actually worked.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I have only experienced happy, considerate & good mannered spectators. I love reading the signs.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I love spectators! They distract me from how far I still have to go or how hot it is, or etc. But I don't like the people that tell me to run when I am walking! Like "don't stop running now!" or "this is a race not a walk!" I run intervals and I know lots of people don't get that concept but it works for me and keeps me running and running races. End rant, sorry!


That's super annoying. I did a 5k this year where a lady who was doing intervals was consistently staying ahead of me. Meaning she was faster than my by doing intervals vs just running. 



TheHamm said:


> ATTQOTD: I love spectators, and my favorite have been a drum line and people who sat in the front lawn with speakers playing music.  I do have to contain my snark for spectators who yell "you're almost there!' my definition of almost is significantly different than theirs.  I would prefer 'You have finished 82%!'


There was a group of girls who were spectating a race I was in that had a sign with a progress bar and I saw them about 4-5 times during my half and they kept filling in the progress bar. It was awesome.

ATTQOTD: I love spectators. I love their signs. I love when the cheerleaders or high school band kids all line up during Disney races for a line of high fives. I love when people comment on my outfits. At the RnR AZ Half I was dressed up like a cactus and my shirt said free hugs. This little girl came up to me and then soon realized I was a cactus with pipe cleaners on my shirt that was actually kind of pokey and she was like "noooo she's a cactus!!!" It was hilarious.
I feel y'all on the "almost there" people. I did a local 5k and this lady was yelling either something about being halfway done or almost finished and I stopped and corrected her because a lot of these people did not look like runners and didn't need that in their head. She was like "well how far are you then?" My reply: "We just hit the first mile." Come onnnnn lady.
Any spectator that hands out food, booze, candy, etc. All definitely okay in my book. Speaking of, who handing out beer on the ramp at W&D last year?? I feel like it was someone from the boards but I was really new here.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss race spectators! What you love about them and what you hate about them?


ATTQOTD: I always appreciate having people come out and cheer. Definitely helps to motivate. For the most part, I am in my own little world when running and pretty much tune everything out so I don't really notice or pay attention to signs or what people say.  I would say the only thing that sorta annoys me is when people are banging really loud noise makers - like loud enough to hurt my ears.


----------



## FFigawi

Miranda said:


> I use RaceDots... I have never had a timing problem in the 2+ years that I've had them.



I love my Race Dots and have never had any problems with them either. I also like the plastic bib clips runDisney gave us during marathon weekend back in January. They worked pretty well too. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss race spectators! What you love about them and what you hate about them?



I love spectators! I laugh at their signs (the more tasteless and tacky, the better), high five the kids, and interact with them as much as I can. Wearing a red sparkle skirt tends to help with the interaction. Plus, they give me free booze and free food! How can you not like that?


----------



## KaitlynJ

TheHamm said:


> ATTQOTD: I love spectators, and my favorite have been a drum line and people who sat in the front lawn with speakers playing music.



That reminds me of another favorite - a decent chunk of my first half marathon was through residential neighborhoods. About 4 miles in there was a family sitting on their lawn watching the race with a keg of beer and a sign that said "Free beer for quitters" Lol. I was running with a pace group and the pace leader actually asked them if he could have a beer, and they gave him one! Drinking a beer while running a race (much less pacing one!) is a serious skill. He was the best, I finished within 30 seconds of the promised pace and had some of the most even splits of any race I've ever run.


----------



## cavepig

I love spectators, the more cheering, signs, cowbells the better. I also love spectating & cheering for complete strangers myself.    I've had my share of races where there are hardly any as well, it makes me really appreciate anyone who comes out.


----------



## avondale

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: Little kids are my favorite spectators. I just love how in awe they look and giving them high fives. So stinking adorable!



Totally agree.  In one smaller race that I did, a couple of kids had set up a line of their stuffed animals to watch the race.  So cute and funny!


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I love spectators too!  I especially love when my fiance and other friends come out to cheer for me.  It's the best seeing familiar faces in the crowd.  I love signs (and my fiance and friends make some great ones themselves!).  And I love little kids out cheering.  I especially love the little kids who hold Super Mario inspired signs with the mushroom on them that say "touch here to power up" or something like that.  I never pass up one of those signs if I can help it!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Spectators are the best!! I especially love when people cheer for you by name (from your bib)- it definitely gives an extra boost!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: Also a fan of the spectators and signs.   There's so much more energy and excitement when you get a lot of people together to cheer.   Music, High fives, candy, beer, photo ops all make it more fun for me.   I also tend to use my best running form and posture when I am going through a crowd, gotta show off for my adoring fans!

Another vocal cheer that always makes me chuckle is the "it's all downhill from here"....and then you turn a corner and a giant hill is waiting for you.


----------



## YawningDodo

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> My clothing options (for tops and bottoms anyway) are limited, because as a fluffier runner, they don't make my size in most running brands, especially things like Oiselle and Lululemon.  I buy a lot of stuff from Old Navy, because I don't need the plus size gear (like 1X/2X), but I need the bottoms to go to a true XL and I generally get my tops in XXL so they are a little looser.  (And for the guys, no, despite the number of X's, 1X and 2X are not the same as XL and XXL ).



That's a problem I ran into right away, too, when I started running again. Back when I'd tried C25K in 2016 I'd bought a pair of men's shorts at Ross and tried to convince myself that I didn't mind the way my thighs continually tried to eat them. Between then and now I happened to pick up a pair of athletic(??) capris from Maurice's that I'd just been wearing with tunics as everyday clothes because they were comfy and less finicky than most of the leggings I've found. Bought a second pair from them in the same size back in June and they fit just as nicely, so even though I'm not positive they have as good of wicking properties as other capris on the market,  they're comfortable and I can reliably get ones that fit me and that's enough for me at this point.




cavepig said:


> Yep, exactly, except after taking photo was find a stick &  move snake from the road    I didn't want it to get hit!   It kept lunging at cars that went by while I looked for a stick.  It was just a bull snake, big, but harmless.



It's nice that you did. I love snakes, but they're...not the brightest animals....

Couple ATTQOTD's as I catch up....

Usual gear/cell phone discussion: beyond the clothes and shoes, I have my Garmin Forerunner 35 (almost got a 25, but let myself get talked into an upgrade for the HR monitor). All I wanted it to do was track my distance/pace and give me intervals, and it does both of those things. I have an armband for my phone that includes a little inner pocket just big enough for keys and a couple of cards, and I always carry my phone with earbuds for music. On weekdays I just carry a house key since I'm just running around my neighborhood; on weekends when I go down to the river trail I also have my car key, my driver's license, and a credit card (though leaving the credit card at home is a great way to stop myself from making a stop for junk food on the way back...). The phone, as I mentioned, is primarily for music...I find it helps me hit the right balance of hitting a rhythm and feeling less overwhelmed by how many minutes or miles are left to go, but not distracting me and dragging me out of the moment so badly that my performance suffers (I tried podcasts for a week, and found the runs unusually difficult because too much of my focus went to the podcast). The phone is also for safety, as others have mentioned; particularly when I'm out on the river's edge trail it's a good idea to be able to call my housemate to come get me if anything bad happens. Or, you know, call the police if anything _really_ bad happens. Theoretically I could use it to take pictures, but it's such a pain to get it out of the armband that I never do (and I've set up my running playlist with the understanding that I can't really access the phone to skip a song if one I don't like as much comes on--once I've got the music going and I start my run, it just is what it is).

Extra gear for races: Dunno yet. I'm going to wait and see how I feel about the Garmin's interval alerts during the 5K race in October; it's quiet enough that I'm concerned it may be hard to hear the alert beeps before it vibrates to tell me to change pace. If I have trouble with that on race day I think I'll order a Gymboss timer to clip to my sports bra. And, too, as I get into longer races it may be better to have a standalone interval timer so I'm not having to guess how many intervals to set on the Garmin.
*Edit:* I'm already thinking about what I'll do as far as carrying my phone and/or a camera in the WDW marathon in 2020. I don't plan to listen to music during races in general, so I don't need it for that. I do want to be able to take pictures, particularly in WDW. I might want the phone so I can track the location of the balloon ladies, or else I'd just say I could bring the compact camera I plan to buy this summer/fall and leave the phone behind. Dunno. Don't really want to carry my phone in my hand the whole way, but it's too annoying to get it in and out of the armband. May have to just look at other options for carrying it. 

Spectators: I love them. I volunteered at road races before I ever started running, and ran a number of 5Ks before I ever started properly training. Seeing all that positivity was one of the things that first interested me in running as a sport, and while I've also come to enjoy the solitary nature of training runs, I'm really looking forward to races in no small part because of the spectators. I think the first part of the Governor's Cup HM next summer is going to be rough (it starts miles outside of town and I sincerely doubt there'll be many spectators out there), but having done the GC 5K, I know that when you round the last corner onto the final stretch it's like a giant party full of people who are excited to see you succeed. Absolutely love that. Also have enjoyed people who hang out on their front lawns to watch the race and set up sprinklers so you can run through (always just on the sidewalk, though, so you don't have to if you don't want to). I agree, though, that misleading signs and yells re: distance left to go are unhelpful, especially as a beginner who might be struggling. Don't tell me I'm almost done if I'm really not; it'll make the rest of the run harder when I expect to finish soon and don't.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Spectators are tremendous.  It means a lot to me that people would give up part of their day to cheer random stranger on.  Honorable mention to the high school marching bands playing Star Wars music during any Star Wars race and the high school marching band playing Darth Vader's Theme (The Imperial March) during the Avengers Half.  

Favorite signs:  Hello total stranger.  I'm proud of you too.

*Around mile 4, there were two signs*:  Almost there.  <-----------Bad At Math

Worse Parade Ever.  

You've done crazier things when drunk.  (Mostly because what does this say about my craziness since I don't drink).

And just about any sign that is themed to the race in question.  A Star Wars variant of the usual race sign is even better.


----------



## jennamfeo

@YawningDodo - If you bring a compact camera to the Marathon, wouldn't that still pose the problem of where to put it slash how to carry it? I feel like a phone is easier to find that option for and then you have the pictures ready to text/post after the race. But I always run with my phone in my hand, even when I am training, so I am used to it.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> ATTQOTD:  Spectators are tremendous.  It means a lot to me that people would give up part of their day to cheer random stranger on.  Honorable mention to the high school marching bands playing Star Wars music during any Star Wars race and the high school marching band playing Darth Vader's Theme (The Imperial March) during the Avengers Half.
> 
> Favorite signs:  Hello total stranger.  I'm proud of you too.
> 
> *Around mile 4, there were two signs*:  Almost there.  <-----------Bad At Math
> 
> Worse Parade Ever.
> 
> You've done crazier things when drunk.  (Mostly because what does this say about my craziness since I don't drink).
> 
> And just about any sign that is themed to the race in question.  A Star Wars variant of the usual race sign is even better.


The Hello Total Stranger one always makes me tear up. 
Once I saw a sign that was something along the lines of "Go Jan! You beat cancer, you can finish this race!" And YUP totally started crying.
One of my favorites is: "Remember when you were going to train??" SOOOOO relatable.


----------



## Keels

I am taking many spectator notes for #Epic10KStop2019.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: Spectators are the best!! I especially love when people cheer for you by name (from your bib)- it definitely gives an extra boost!


In the 2015 WDW marathon I kept hearing my name & was like how weird, must be someone else with the same name at all the spots!   I was checked out ( I had the flu) & I totally forgot my name was on my bib! It didn't dawn on me until like the next day, duh!



YawningDodo said:


> *Edit:* I'm already thinking about what I'll do as far as carrying my phone and/or a camera in the WDW marathon in 2020. I don't plan to listen to music during races in general, so I don't need it for that. I do want to be able to take pictures, particularly in WDW. I might want the phone so I can track the location of the balloon ladies, or else I'd just say I could bring the compact camera I plan to buy this summer/fall and leave the phone behind. Dunno. Don't really want to carry my phone in my hand the whole way, but it's too annoying to get it in and out of the armband. May have to just look at other options for carrying it.


I've carried a small camera the whole marathon, I'm constantly wanting to snap pictures/video.  If need be I can shove it in a pocket for a bit. It does have a strap I put around my wrist, which is nice.  I use the camera vs the phone just because for me it's easier to do video on it & it's durable, water proof, & the strap. It's about the same size as  a deck of cards.   If I bring my phone too, for txting, it goes in an armband.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I am taking many spectator notes for #Epic10KStop2019.


What mile will you be at again?


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> What mile will you be at again?


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> I am taking many spectator notes for #Epic10KStop2019.


Can we have it somewhere else instead of under the "shipwreck" slide?  10 feet left or 10 feet right, but under a shipwreck just before the finish gives me bad vibes....


----------



## YawningDodo

jennamfeo said:


> @YawningDodo - If you bring a compact camera to the Marathon, wouldn't that still pose the problem of where to put it slash how to carry it? I feel like a phone is easier to find that option for and then you have the pictures ready to text/post after the race. But I always run with my phone in my hand, even when I am training, so I am used to it.



You're not wrong...I guess my thought process is that the camera comes with a wrist strap so I won't drop it, and if I've got to deal with having something in my hand it might as well be something that takes higher quality photos than my phone. But then the camera I'm planning to buy isn't a rugged model, so once you take my phone's Otterbox into account I'm more likely to break the camera than the phone if I have a mishap on the course. And, too, I know there's a way to put a wrist strap on a phone, so it's kind of a silly line to draw in the sand. 



cavepig said:


> In the 2015 WDW marathon I kept hearing my name & was like how weird, must be someone else with the same name at all the spots!   I was checked out ( I had the flu) & I totally forgot my name was on my bib! It didn't dawn on me until like the next day, duh!
> 
> I've carried a small camera the whole marathon, I'm constantly wanting to snap pictures/video.  If need be I can shove it in a pocket for a bit. It does have a strap I put around my wrist, which is nice.  I use the camera vs the phone just because for me it's easier to do video on it & it's durable, water proof, & the strap. It's about the same size as  a deck of cards.   If I bring my phone too, for txting, it goes in an armband.



Right, the waterproofing issue is another aspect...and it makes me wonder if I shouldn't go back to looking at rugged cameras. It's just hard because the point of buying a standalone camera is to get better image quality and at the price point I have in mind you can have great photos OR you can have rugged casing. 

Dunno. Right now I think it'll probably be the phone, maybe with a wrist strap on it, maybe without (I've flung that thing onto concrete by accident so many times and the Otterbox has always kept it perfectly safe, so...it's probably fine!). Maybe a spibelt or something so I can put it away when I don't want it, though the other thing I'm worried about is damaging it with my sweat.


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> Can we have it somewhere else instead of under the "shipwreck" slide?  10 feet left or 10 feet right, but under a shipwreck just before the finish gives me bad vibes....



Picky, picky, picky.


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> Picky, picky, picky.


You're right, 8 feet to the right or left will be fine.


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> You're right, 8 feet to the right or left will be fine.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Love having spectators at races! I took my oldest out to watch a race a year ago and he loved it. He thought it was so cool that people would high five him as they went by. In terms of the “you are almost there” chants, during the marathon in 2017 as we were coming into Hollywood studios, I heard a spectator cheering “4 miles to go” over and over. A dude in front of me shouted that it was actually three and she replied by saying “even better! 3 miles to go!” Always love it when people are out there to cheer others on, especially when the weather is less than ideal.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD- I didn’t realize how much I like spectators until I started running races at the Biltmore. They *charge* non-runners to view the race — including annual passholders— and that doesn’t even include admission to the house! WTH?! So there are next to no spectators. And these aren’t short races. They offer a half and full in March, 15k in May, 10k trail plus various bike races in Sept/Oct. I always say I’m not running these anymore, but then get sucked back in to join a friend with Biltmore as a bucket list event.


----------



## GreatLakes

YawningDodo said:


> You're not wrong...I guess my thought process is that the camera comes with a wrist strap so I won't drop it, and if I've got to deal with having something in my hand it might as well be something that takes higher quality photos than my phone. But then the camera I'm planning to buy isn't a rugged model, so once you take my phone's Otterbox into account I'm more likely to break the camera than the phone if I have a mishap on the course. And, too, I know there's a way to put a wrist strap on a phone, so it's kind of a silly line to draw in the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, the waterproofing issue is another aspect...and it makes me wonder if I shouldn't go back to looking at rugged cameras. It's just hard because the point of buying a standalone camera is to get better image quality and at the price point I have in mind you can have great photos OR you can have rugged casing.
> 
> Dunno. Right now I think it'll probably be the phone, maybe with a wrist strap on it, maybe without (I've flung that thing onto concrete by accident so many times and the Otterbox has always kept it perfectly safe, so...it's probably fine!). Maybe a spibelt or something so I can put it away when I don't want it, though the other thing I'm worried about is damaging it with my sweat.



Sounds like you need a GoPro. Water resistant, small, you can even wear it if you want. I don't have one myself but I believe they have a camera mode, not just video.


----------



## YawningDodo

GreatLakes said:


> Sounds like you need a GoPro. Water resistant, small, you can even wear it if you want. I don't have one myself but I believe they have a camera mode, not just video.



Maybe by 2020, if I have the funds to buy a second camera. I've looked at it and I like the image quality for action (and the ability to take it anywhere), but the wide angle bothers me too much for still shots and right now I'm looking for a general travel camera. Your comment made me think...I wonder if a timelapse done on a GoPro clipped to a runner's visor would be too jittery or if it'd be fun to watch.


----------



## SarahDisney

I dont know how you people pour water over your head at races without getting it in your eyes and ears. My earbuds kept falling out because my ears were wet.


----------



## bevcgg

cavepig said:


> I've carried a small camera the whole marathon, I'm constantly wanting to snap pictures/video. If need be I can shove it in a pocket for a bit. It does have a strap I put around my wrist, which is nice. I use the camera vs the phone just because for me it's easier to do video on it & it's durable, water proof, & the strap. It's about the same size as a deck of cards.





YawningDodo said:


> Right, the waterproofing issue is another aspect...and it makes me wonder if I shouldn't go back to looking at rugged cameras. It's just hard because the point of buying a standalone camera is to get better image quality and at the price point I have in mind you can have great photos OR you can have rugged casing.



I have carried a small waterproof/drop proof camera for all my Disney races. I have bought a nice quality Fuji Camera around Christmas from Costco for around $120 or so. It also works well in sand/snow and underwater.  I have dropped it during a race with no issues- my phone would not have been so lucky! For Dopey I will plan to have both a phone and a camera with me- thus double the battery life.  They will fit in my Sparkle skirts or shorts or a flip belt. I plan my race outfit to make sure I have pocket space! I tend to run the races with camera in my hand as I love taking photos as I go and I use the wrist strap all the time. The extra weight is worth it to me!

The one time I hit the pavement during a race I had just put my camera in my pocket and took skin off the palm of my hand instead!


----------



## bevcgg

ATTQOTD: Spectators- I love the energy they bring to races
Disneyland races had the most AMAZING spectators since the majority of the race was on the streets. Not only were the great signs we all love and the amazing bacon station, but buckets of sponges soaked in cold water, specialized photos ops, packaged snacks and icy bottles of water. Not to mention all the "volunteer groups" that Disney made arrangements with- 800 plus Red Hat ladies during Tink, Scouts in the Stadium, The car show during the DL Half and the cosplayers during Avengers- their energy level was amazing! Esp considering how early they too had to get up! Give them all tickets- I don't care I love having them there. It made those races extra special and after doing several of those- I missed all of them at WDW. 

But the best spectators of all have to be at the Boulder Boulder 10K in Colorado. It is a 6 mile street party- there is NOTHING you can't find along that race! Slip n slides with jello shots, trampolines, sprinklers, Doritos/nacho men, belly dancers with knifes, more slip n slides, a swimming pool, marshmallow toss, any kind of food, and every block they have set up kegs of beer. EVERY BLOCK the whole 6 miles!  With 50-55,000 people every year- it is worth the trip to CO.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss race spectators! What you love about them and what you hate about them?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Theres nothing like coming up on a group of spectators that seem to be just at the right place to keep you going. It really does wonders! I also enjoy comical signs to read along the way and orange slices... There comes a point of a race when I don't care who touched the oranges or how long they have been sitting out. They just hit the spot! Now, for what I dont like. Spectators that smoke along the course! I get it, some people smoke and arent runners but have a runner friend they are their to support, and heck I understand where they are coming from as I used to smoke a pack a day. I even miss it at time, an other times I want to vomit. Weird thing there... But if you gotta burn one, must they do so right along the street? Would it kill them to take a few steps back? They always seem to be on a corner where I am trying to take the shortest distance and taking deep breaths.... than BAM! Anyway, thats my rant for the day. lol



There isn’t much not to like.  They are taking time out of their day to come cheer people on.  

But, smoking, it is so inconsiderate.  Yeah, I’m not running a marathon here, I don’t need all the fresh air I can get right now thanks. 



PrincessV said:


> @Baloo in MI and @Waiting2goback - on the peroneal tendon injuries... I busted mine BADLY over 30 years ago. I was a ballet dancer then and at a place where I didn't feel I could take the time off to let it heal properly, let alone have it surgically repaired. So I continued to dance on it - in agonizing pain - with as much Aspercream and strapping as I could stand. Needless to say, that did not help in any way and I eventually had no choice but to stop dancing on pointe. Fast forward to a few years ago... I was having constant issues with that same ankle, in the area of the peroneal tendons. Saw a sports med guy who is a runner and treats a number of local ballet dancers - he did an ultrasound and showed me where the tendon had "repaired" itself with a big ol' chunk of scar tissue. Told me there was no surgical solution this late in the game, and that it was soundly healed, just tight because scar tissue doesn't like to be stretched. He suggested some things to make running more pleasant:
> * Shoes - look for shoes that really support my lower ankles well; could be stability, could be neutral - the important part is minimizing lateral movement where the ankle connects to the foot
> * PT - he gave me a resistance band and showed me how to wrap it around my foot and do a series of movements to help strengthen the muscles surrounding the tendon, to help reduce strain on the tendon while also gently stretching the damaged tendon to lengthen the undamaged parts
> * Tape - I religiously kinesio tape that foot/ankle for all long runs
> 
> I rarely have pain anymore, and just minor discomfort after very long (20+ mile) runs. Hang in there - there is light at the end of the tunnel!



There was a time I was worried about it.  Now I just go run and if I need more surgeries I need more surgeries. Right now I don’t and I’m good with it.  Well, I do, but not bad enough that I can’t run with my brace.  I was struggling with motivation for a while with the divorce sucking the life out of me but I have found it again and I’m just working my way back into the kind of shape I know I can be in.  It’s all good.


----------



## YawningDodo

bevcgg said:


> ATTQOTD: Spectators- I love the energy they bring to races
> Disneyland races had the most AMAZING spectators since the majority of the race was on the streets. Not only were the great signs we all love and the amazing bacon station, but buckets of sponges soaked in cold water, specialized photos ops, packaged snacks and icy bottles of water. Not to mention all the "volunteer groups" that Disney made arrangements with- 800 plus Red Hat ladies during Tink, Scouts in the Stadium, The car show during the DL Half and the cosplayers during Avengers- their energy level was amazing! Esp considering how early they too had to get up! Give them all tickets- I don't care I love having them there. It made those races extra special and after doing several of those- I missed all of them at WDW.
> 
> But the best spectators of all have to be at the Boulder Boulder 10K in Colorado. It is a 6 mile street party- there is NOTHING you can't find along that race! Slip n slides with jello shots, trampolines, sprinklers, Doritos/nacho men, belly dancers with knifes, more slip n slides, a swimming pool, marshmallow toss, any kind of food, and every block they have set up kegs of beer. EVERY BLOCK the whole 6 miles!  With 50-55,000 people every year- it is worth the trip to CO.



Oh, man. I grew up in Colorado and did my undergrad in Boulder and you're making me want to go back. I never did the Bolder Boulder, but I wouldn't be surprised if we went for the street entertainment along the course when I was a kid (we went to a lot of street festivals in general). If only money and vacation hours weren't an object...can't imagine I'd be able to go before 2020, if even then. Be a nice focal point/excuse for a trip beyond just toodling around Denver, though.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LSUlakes

It's Friday!!!! That can mean only one thing.... Its time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *About a year ago Disney started a weekly race at Port Orleans and they have had for some time now the Castaway Cay 5k. I learned yesterday about another run called the Seaside Sprint Fun Run. Its a 1.4 mile loop between Disney's Boardwalk and Disney's Yacht & Beach Resorts. Other details are its on Friday 7:30 registration, 8:00 AM start and cost $15.00 plus tax. Starts between Jellyrolls and finish at Atlantic Dance Hall. Todays question is have you done any of these races and which ones? Do any other races exist on property that are like this? If you havent done them, will you?

ATTQOTD: First, the whole "Sprint and Fun Run" part just dont belong together lol. a 1.4 mile sprint is hard! Getting that out of the way, I want to do all of these races! Obviously one of them is going to be very expensive to do, requiring a cruise! Ill be at Port Orleans in September and may have to check that one off the list. Maybe marathon weekend I will try this new one!


----------



## Slogger

bevcgg said:


> ATTQOTD: Spectators- I love the energy they bring to races
> Disneyland races had the most AMAZING spectators since the majority of the race was on the streets. Not only were the great signs we all love and the amazing bacon station...!!
> 
> But the best spectators of all have to be at the Boulder Boulder 10K in Colorado. It is a 6 mile street party- there is NOTHING you can't find along that race! Slip n slides with jello shots, trampolines, sprinklers, Doritos/nacho men, belly dancers with knifes, more slip n slides, a swimming pool, marshmallow toss, any kind of food, and every block they have set up kegs of beer. EVERY BLOCK the whole 6 miles!  With 50-55,000 people every year- it is worth the trip to CO.



Bacon station?!!! What is this and how did I miss it?
They should have one at every race.


Boulder boulder sounds awesome.   When do they typically have the event?   (do they have a bacon station?!!)


----------



## bevcgg

LSUlakes said:


> Todays question is have you done any of these races and which ones? Do any other races exist on property that are like this? If you havent done them, will you?



I was lucky enough to do Castaway Key 5K in early June- HOTTEST race ever! Even though it was 9AM- the race is held along the bike trail in the mangroves that eliminate any possible ocean breeze. But the Rum and Banana drink afterwards was amazing!

Port of Orleans (held on Sundays) Beignet Dash was a fun quick run- plastic medal on Mardi gras beads and beignets afterwards! Yum!
Derby Dash at Saratoga Springs (held on Thursdays) was 1.4 mile run with a view of Disney Springs and a horseshoe medal (real) afterwards.
These were a nice distraction to the work conference I was at a few weeks ago. Parking was free if you were coming off site and you need to use a credit card/magic band- no cash to register onsite.


----------



## bevcgg

Slogger said:


> Bacon station?!!! What is this and how did I miss it?
> They should have one at every race.
> 
> 
> Boulder boulder sounds awesome.   When do they typically have the event?   (do they have a bacon station?!!)



Yes- the bacon station at Avengers was amazing! 

Boulder Boulder is every Memorial Day Monday and well worth a trip. It is an amazing race in every way- as long as you don't need a PR.
It ends in CU Folsom Field- THEN you can watch the Elite runners finish the race- after the other 55,000 people.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTFFQOTD: I thought I saw somewhere that they have one at the All-Stars now too. I think this is a new trend - fun runs at the resorts. Trying to capitalize on the success and runDisney and the fact that runners will pay for anything, maybe.
Anyway ... I haven't done one, but if there was one going on when I was there and it worked for my schedule, I'd be game for sure. (Emphasis on the "worked for my schedule" - I think there was a fun run at Fort Wilderness on July 3rd which sounded cool, but it was at 8:30 or something and we were planning (and were) on being at MK before 8, so that was a no. Other than for rD races, I won't let running interfere with my park time.)


----------



## PrincessV

Keels said:


> I am taking many spectator notes for #Epic10KStop2019.


One I used for the marathon some years ago that got plenty of laughs:
"Keep going... you're almost at the GIFT SHOP!"



SarahDisney said:


> I dont know how you people pour water over your head at races without getting it in your eyes and ears. My earbuds kept falling out because my ears were wet.


Gotta keep your head tilted back a little, pinch the cup, then drizzle!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTFFQOTD: Never have, probably never will! Just holds no interest for me.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *About a year ago Disney started a weekly race at Port Orleans and they have had for some time now the Castaway Cay 5k. I learned yesterday about another run called the Seaside Sprint Fun Run. Its a 1.4 mile loop between Disney's Boardwalk and Disney's Yacht & Beach Resorts. Other details are its on Friday 7:30 registration, 8:00 AM start and cost $15.00 plus tax. Starts between Jellyrolls and finish at Atlantic Dance Hall. Todays question is have you done any of these races and which ones? Do any other races exist on property that are like this? If you havent done them, will you?


Pretty much all the resorts have a race now. The All-Stars started one last week. Saratoga Springs has one as well. AKL doesn’t have one but it likely would be hard to do one there. I don’t believe Coronado or Caribbean beach has one yet either. I think it’s a fun way to stay active on vacation.


----------



## KB0609

Does anyone use a hydration backpack of any sort? I have a hand-held one that works for shorter runs but I know as my mileage increases for W&D half training, it won't be enough. Any recommendations on brand/size/etc? I live in Orlando and it's hot regardless of the time of day so I'm worried a backpack would just make me feel hotter/sweatier?


----------



## Slogger

Hi @LSUlakes ....I've got two events to add to the race calendar and an LSU football question for you....

 August 18th.....Area 13.1 Half Marathon (Goal 2:15)
AND August 19th August Madness Half Marathon  (Goal 2:05)

Two half marathons in August in Atlanta less than 12 hours apart.   What could possibly go wrong?!!


Our Washington football team acquired Derrius Guice from LSU in the draft. Training camp has started and they are really hyped up, rookie of the year prospect, gamechanger, etc. 
How good is this guy?


----------



## MissLiss279

KB0609 said:


> Does anyone use a hydration backpack of any sort? I have a hand-held one that works for shorter runs but I know as my mileage increases for W&D half training, it won't be enough. Any recommendations on brand/size/etc? I live in Orlando and it's hot regardless of the time of day so I'm worried a backpack would just make me feel hotter/sweatier?


I really like my OrangeMud Hydraquivers, but I think some people don’t like the way they sit on your back. For me, though, they are great. OrangeMud also make a few different types of packs with bladders (Gear Vest, Endurance Pack) to carry water if the bottle version doesn’t work for you. 
I’ve also had a Nathan VaporAiress (I think). It had a water bladder and pockets up front. It worked really well. It also had a pocket that was between the bladder and your back that you could put ice in to help keep you cool for a little while. Some people also put ice in the bladder or fill it half way and freeze it the night before. Lots of options out there...


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> It's Friday!!!! That can mean only one thing.... Its time for our Fun Friday QOTD: About a year ago Disney started a weekly race at Port Orleans and they have had for some time now the Castaway Cay 5k. I learned yesterday about another run called the Seaside Sprint Fun Run. Its a 1.4 mile loop between Disney's Boardwalk and Disney's Yacht & Beach Resorts. Other details are its on Friday 7:30 registration, 8:00 AM start and cost $15.00 plus tax. Starts between Jellyrolls and finish at Atlantic Dance Hall. Todays question is have you done any of these races and which ones? Do any other races exist on property that are like this? If you havent done them, will you?



ATTQOTD: I did the Castaway Cay 5K in July of 2015. It was fun and I would do it again. The "medal" (it was rubber) was pretty nice for a free race and I bought the RunDisney Castaway Cay 5K tech Tshirt. Many people warned me about running in the summer heat and humidity of the Caribbean. As a guy who goes out running at noon when it is 95 and a heat index of 110, I brushed it off thinking how bad can it be at 8AM.  For whatever reason, I ran that race like a typical 5K. I guess I was thinking I might have a chance to win it since although I enjoy longer distance races, I am a much better 5K runner with several 5K’s under 20 minutes. What I remember was barely being able to walk back to the ship after the race due to extreme leg cramps which I have never experienced in all my years of running. If (when) I do it or any of the fun runs again, I will definitely take it easy.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: I knew about the beignet race, but didn't know other resorts had runs too! I'm definitely going to try to do one during my October visit! The castaway 5k is on my bucket list especially as part of the marathon weekend challenge.

@LSUlakes I signed up for my first non rundisney 5k
September
8 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Turtle Krawl 5k (0:45:00 / N/A)

With all the gear conversation recently I have a question for aftershokz users. I'm looking at getting some but I'm a bit confused about the difference between the trekz titanium and the trekz air. Is the weight really the only difference and is it a noticeable enough difference to warrant an extra $50?


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss race spectators! What you love about them and what you hate about them?



Yuuuge! I find that giving kids high fives (carefully) and interacting with people with great signs, etc is a huge morale boost. I also try to thank volunteers and especially security/cops as much as I can. All that keeps me smiling and positive, which is like jet fuel.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Todays question is have you done any of these races and which ones? Do any other races exist on property that are like this? If you havent done them, will you?



I haven't yet, but I'm certain we'll get around to some of them!


----------



## Miranda

MissLiss279 said:


> I really like my OrangeMud Hydraquivers, but I think some people don’t like the way they sit on your back. For me, though, they are great. OrangeMud also make a few different types of packs with bladders (Gear Vest, Endurance Pack) to carry water if the bottle version doesn’t work for you.
> I’ve also had a Nathan VaporAiress (I think). It had a water bladder and pockets up front. It worked really well. It also had a pocket that was between the bladder and your back that you could put ice in to help keep you cool for a little while. Some people also put ice in the bladder or fill it half way and freeze it the night before. Lots of options out there...


I'm one of the people that has a love/hate relationship with my Hydraquiver.  I have the Single Barrel that I have worn probably 7-8 times and a Double Barrel that is brand new, unused except I took one of the bottles from it earlier this year (anyone want to buy a single bottle Double Barrel? ).  I LOVE how it sits on my back... I don't love the chafing.  I can't seem to get it adjusted right so that it doesn't chafe me right at the fronts of my armpits.  The chafing is minimal if I wear a shirt with longer sleeves, but if there's any exposed skin there or some of my running shirts that have shorter almost more like cap sleeves that get pushed back, I get all rubbed.

I had some recommendations to try the other style that has the strap that goes across the chest, but I am just not running as long distances this year in the heat, and didn't get one yet.  It stinks because I love everything about the one I have other than the fact it rubs my armpits!  I love having a giant bottle of water and not having to carry it.  The pack is designed so well that it sits up nice and high and I don't even really notice the weight back there.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Slogger said:


> Our Washington football team acquired Derrius Guice from LSU in the draft. Training camp has started and they are really hyped up, rookie of the year prospect, gamechanger, etc.
> How good is this guy?


Guice is very, very good but he has a mouth and an attitude. As a fan I have never cared for that, but you will be very happy with his ability to carry the rock.


----------



## SarahDisney

*Race Recap: NYRR R-U-N 5K* (Thursday July 27th)

This is one of two after work "social runs" that NYRR does every summer (the other one is in Brooklyn ... no thank you). While in theory the idea of an after-work social run is nice, after experiencing it, I gotta say - hellz no. Not during the summer. By 7pm it's not cool enough to run yet.
Weather aside ... it was mostly a decent race. The course is okay (ie it skipped the worst of the Central Park hills, but still had Cat Hill). I was surprised that with the yellow (moderate) event level they didn't add an extra water stop or something, but ... I guess they only have so many volunteers to man the water stations, so it's not so easy to add one. I was very glad that I had brought my 32oz water bottle with me, because I drank a lot.

I did have one major criticism. After the race, there was a photobooth, which (not surprisingly) had very long lines. Fine. After finally finishing at the photobooth around 8:15, I went to get my bag, and they had already broken down the baggage check area and were getting ready to bring the backs back to the NYRR Runcenter. I get that it's late and they want to go home, but during the summer you need to give people at least an hour and a half to finish the race, have some food, and get their bags. I was far from the last person to finish. There were a few people who finished after 8:15 (not many, but the last 5-10 finishers or so). I cannot believe they had broken things down so quickly. I think they should have waited until 8:30 to start breaking things down.
But that's really the only major criticism I had. Now I know that in the future I should get my bag before getting in line for any post-race shenanigans just in case baggage is broken down once I finish the shenanigans.

*Official Time: 37:35*
Probably a little faster than I should have been in that weather, but I'll take it.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTFFQOTD: Castaway 5k after Marathon weekend is on my bucket list. As for the others, if I am there and I can work it in, I would probably do them.



bevcgg said:


> Yes- the bacon station at Avengers was amazing!


Bacon *and jello shot


----------



## Jules76126

ATTFFQOTD: I have not run any of those races. We typically stay at the Beach Club so if it worked with my schedule, I would probably run that one next time.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTFFQOTD: I did the beignet dash at PO last fall, and thought it was fun.  I met a friend from the area and I viewed it as a practice to run with another person as I had signed up to run Princess 10K with her.  It was $15 and you got beignets at the end, a $4.49 value.  We also grabbed two bottles of water (it was free, the cast members were cool with it, and it was H.U.M.I.D) so I'm going to estimate that as at least the cost of one full size bottle of water, so for closer to $5 I got a course with a bubble wand start, lifeguards ringing cowbells in a couple of spots, an excuse to  hang out with my friend and take pictures with the POFQ doorman at the end with our mardi gras beads.  This was only ok to do on a planned park day because running friend picked me up and family drove separate to the parks and did not complain about me smelling bad afterwards.  Also, worked well because running friend swiped us into the parks with her magical cast member badge, so overall this was a super win.  I am not sure I would do the runs on a regularly scheduled park day, it is too late to rope drop and I really wanted to do the loop at least twice to make it long enough to be worth breaking a sweat.  I suppose I could have done another round by myself for the second loop, but I should have done it before to still finish in the bubble wall.  Can you tell I love the bubbles?


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I heard they are starting the fun runs at lots of the resorts. The All Star resorts even have one. But they are just starting them and I haven't been to Disney since marathon weekend  So haven't done any yet.


----------



## camaker

KB0609 said:


> Does anyone use a hydration backpack of any sort? I have a hand-held one that works for shorter runs but I know as my mileage increases for W&D half training, it won't be enough. Any recommendations on brand/size/etc? I live in Orlando and it's hot regardless of the time of day so I'm worried a backpack would just make me feel hotter/sweatier?





MissLiss279 said:


> I really like my OrangeMud Hydraquivers, but I think some people don’t like the way they sit on your back. For me, though, they are great. OrangeMud also make a few different types of packs with bladders (Gear Vest, Endurance Pack) to carry water if the bottle version doesn’t work for you.
> I’ve also had a Nathan VaporAiress (I think). It had a water bladder and pockets up front. It worked really well. It also had a pocket that was between the bladder and your back that you could put ice in to help keep you cool for a little while. Some people also put ice in the bladder or fill it half way and freeze it the night before. Lots of options out there...



I will second the recommendation of the Orange Mud products, although I use the Gear Vest and Endurance Pack far more than the Hydraquiver. Whatever direction you end up going, I will highly recommend you look for a pack that uses HydraPak bladders instead of Camelbak. The HydraPak are far and away easier to fill and clean.


----------



## LSUlakes

Slogger said:


> Our Washington football team acquired Derrius Guice from LSU in the draft. Training camp has started and they are really hyped up, rookie of the year prospect, gamechanger, etc.
> How good is this guy?



He is a good back and his only time alone at LSU was last year. He had some minor injuries which probably minimized how good he really is. The only reason he didnt start the other years was because he was behind L. Fournette, which is safe to say a beast. He runs hard and likes to hit which is exciting, but in the NFL his career wont last long if he keeps that attitude. Hope he does well for yall. Missing running backs at LSU this year, we dont have that one stud back there this year.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I love the spectators that call you by name. One of the best things I did was write my name in BIG letters on my bib, so people could see it from a long way off. The few spectators that annoy me, I just give them a mental 'Why don't you run, [redacted]? Not going to let some negative guy steal my energy.

On a completely unrelated topic: I am on my second to the last day of work before retirement. It is a weird, sentimental time as I'm having knowledge transfer sessions, PMing people that I'm leaving, etc. It's like: D**n, if I knew you guys liked me this much, maybe I wouldn't be leaving.

I have to go into the office on Monday and turn in my laptop and badge, then get escorted to the door. I am picturing this:


----------



## KSellers88

ATTOQTD: I've never done any of them either, but I would love to one day. I just am always so intent on getting to the parks that I don't want to take any time away from them.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> He is a good back and his only time alone at LSU was last year. He had some minor injuries which probably minimized how good he really is. The only reason he didnt start the other years was because he was behind L. Fournette, which is safe to say a beast. He runs hard and likes to hit which is exciting, but in the NFL his career wont last long if he keeps that attitude. Hope he does well for yall. Missing running backs at LSU this year, we dont have that one stud back there this year.



Fournette is the real deal.   Hopefully Guice will be halfway decent and tone down the attitude.   Any chance LSU could take down Auburn or some of the other big SEC schools this year?

My daughter goes to Clemson, preseason ranked #2, and they are raving about Trevor Lawrence and how he's the next big thing.    Definitely might upstage Kelly Bryant at QB.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD- my DS15 and I ran the POFQ run last fall. He’s pretty speedy, and actually got to the turns before the course marshals/lifeguards. Since he hadn’t paid attention to the course description (because 15 yr olds don’t listen period), he got an extra half mile or so in. It’s definitely a “fun” run, not competitive at all, no special perks for finishing first other than having to wait on mom to finish. You can leave a bag at the start/finish, so we were able to bring our refillable mugs. 

We’ve done the CC5k about five times over the years, the first more than a decade ago. It was actually started by a CM on the Wonder (there were only two ships back then) training for a marathon who wanted to run on land, so if he wasn’t on your sailing, no race. I think there was maybe 30 of us, no bibs or medals, but we did take a group picture with Goofy which was delivered to our FE. I should see if I can track down that picture.


----------



## Slogger

BuckeyeBama said:


> Guice is very, very good but he has a mouth and an attitude. As a fan I have never cared for that, but you will be very happy with his ability to carry the rock.



Thanks @BuckeyeBama.   They haven't had a decent runner in Washington for many, many years, so hopefully he will be an upgrade.   If not, the team's ability to lose close games and underperform might tame his attitude just a little bit.   They also drafted Payne from Alabama to be nosetackle, do you think he will hold up in the NFL?   Jonathan Allen looked really good last year on defense until he got hurt, the defense went downhill after that.

I see that "Bama is preseason #1....again.   I have a doctor friend that attended there, kids went there too, and he said this year's team will be significantly better than last year.


----------



## TCB in FLA

HomeiswhereMickeyis said:


> With all the gear conversation recently I have a question for aftershokz users. I'm looking at getting some but I'm a bit confused about the difference between the trekz titanium and the trekz air. Is the weight really the only difference and is it a noticeable enough difference to warrant an extra $50?


I have the trekz titanium and really like them, don’t find them heavy. No clue about the trekz air, although I like their design over the ear part just from seeing pictures.


----------



## camaker

HomeiswhereMickeyis said:


> With all the gear conversation recently I have a question for aftershokz users. I'm looking at getting some but I'm a bit confused about the difference between the trekz titanium and the trekz air. Is the weight really the only difference and is it a noticeable enough difference to warrant an extra $50?



I have both the Titanium and the Air and have spent a lot of time running in both. The Air sound better than the Titanium, but not by a huge amount. The big difference between the two for me is the comfort factor. The Air is much lighter and fits much more comfortably. I recommend both, but if you can afford the difference in price I’d go for the Air without hesitation. 

Also, if you happen to be an REI member they’re giving away a $20 gift card with a $100+ purchase right now and they sell the Air.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

TCB in FLA said:


> I have the trekz titanium and really like them, don’t find them heavy. No clue about the trekz air, although I like their design over the ear part just from seeing pictures.





camaker said:


> I have both the Titanium and the Air and have spent a lot of time running in both. The Air sound better than the Titanium, but not by a huge amount. The big difference between the two for me is the comfort factor. The Air is much lighter and fits much more comfortably. I recommend both, but if you can afford the difference in price I’d go for the Air without hesitation.
> 
> Also, if you happen to be an REI member they’re giving away a $20 gift card with a $100+ purchase right now and they sell the Air.



Thanks for the answers! Sound quality isn't a concern at all since I've currently got $20 Bluetooth headphones lol! My biggest problem is that having something in or covering my ear makes me feel hotter which these solve. I also like the idea of not having to do weird things with my headphones to still be able to hear around me. Comfort versus saving money is a tough decision... I guess I'll have to see how my fun money looks after next months 2 Disney registrations.


----------



## PrincessV

~sigh~ My Gators aren't even ranked. And I haven't bothered paying attention to who's playing (or not playing) because I'm tired of disappointment. It wouldn't be too hard to recruit me over to LSU. Or any other team that isn't a Bama or Bulldog.


----------



## Chaitali

Yesterday's question... I love spectators!  I don't even mind the "almost there" ones since I know they're doing their best to be supportive   But the smoking is the one thing that I hate.  RnR Vegas had a bunch of spectators smoking along the part of the route that was on the strip and it really took away from the experience for me.

Today question ... I haven't had a chance to try any of the new races yet but I think it's great that they're doing them!


----------



## jennamfeo

camaker said:


> I have both the Titanium and the Air and have spent a lot of time running in both. The Air sound better than the Titanium, but not by a huge amount. The big difference between the two for me is the comfort factor. The Air is much lighter and fits much more comfortably. I recommend both, but if you can afford the difference in price I’d go for the Air without hesitation.
> 
> Also, if you happen to be an REI member they’re giving away a $20 gift card with a $100+ purchase right now and they sell the Air.


I really want the Air and I am hoping to get some for Christmas. I just can't justify it right now when my current headphones work fine.


----------



## Chaitali

Yeah, I'm in the same spot.  I really want the air but am going to have to cross my fingers for Christmas.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Slogger said:


> Thanks @BuckeyeBama.   They haven't had a decent runner in Washington for many, many years, so hopefully he will be an upgrade.   If not, the team's ability to lose close games and underperform might tame his attitude just a little bit.   They also drafted Payne from Alabama to be nosetackle, do you think he will hold up in the NFL?   Jonathan Allen looked really good last year on defense until he got hurt, the defense went downhill after that.
> 
> I see that "Bama is preseason #1....again.   I have a doctor friend that attended there, kids went there too, and he said this year's team will be significantly better than last year.


Our offense is better with Tua starting, but when you have 8 defensive players drafted, the defense has to take a step back.

Lawrence will be the starter for Clemson by the end of the season - maybe sooner. Bryant was a poor passer last year and he looked terrible in the spring game.


----------



## kleph

Slogger said:


> I see that "Bama is preseason #1....again.   I have a doctor friend that attended there, kids went there too, and he said this year's team will be significantly better than last year.



A preseason No. 1 ranking has, traditionally, been the kiss of death for Bama.


----------



## cavepig

Wait football talk, hold up, Nebraska is making our comeback with our new coach....seriously us Husker fans are like beyond normal anticipation!


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Bacon *and jello shot



If you run Space Coast, there's a group of families on the course who offer a bacon, bourbon, brats, and booze (mimosas, etc.) station. You pass them twice during the southern out and back part of the race.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTFQOTD:  Never done one of these races.  Didn't see the CR offering one last November when I was there for W&D but wasn't really looking for more running opportunities then!  I would like to do the Castaway Cay one some day but I would mostly likely pass on the others if they are held during prime theme park time...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> Wait football talk, hold up, Nebraska is making our comeback with our new coach....seriously us Husker fans are like beyond normal anticipation!


Yes!!! FROST ADVISORY!!!


----------



## TheHamm

As there is a $22 8K in my town this weekend and I cannot find a 10K for awhile, I signed up and give it even odds of a DNS.  But since it is only $22 and the money goes to charity, it is fine, right?  I mean, two late nights (beer festival followed by german beer& sausage festival) preceding a 7:45 start, no problem?  Key point:   Having never done an 8K race, automatic PR?  Also, I find it humorous that someone on FB commented that it was a flat course- because they think it is 24ft elevation change, not meters!  I'm not complaining about this elevation but I find the misunderstanding hilarious.  Also, I object to the course cert stating it is 60% paved- while the bike lane they have us running in is technically paved, it is so full of gravel I would prefer the packed dirt they claim is the balance of the course.

July 29- TheHamm - Electric Bolt 8K (59:59/NA)
Not sure about the time, but as my last 5 mile run was 1:00:36 on a more flat route.  I'm going to give myself the 37 seconds and hope I stick to the tangents a bit more than usual.  How do others pick their target race time?


----------



## Disney at Heart

mateojr said:


> Hello everyone! So before I say my goals for the MW ( Marathon Weekend ) I want to say that i'm sorry that I was absent from the DIS board for so long. Anyway here are my goals!
> Make it across the 10k finish line in under an hour ( My record for a 5k is about 27 minutes)
> Going to the ( new to me ) Toy Story Land with @pixarmom
> Swimming in the pool
> Eating at San Angel Inn
> Just eating at Epcot in general!
> Eating at Be Our Guest, and more!
> And just have fun in general!
> 
> Tell me what you think of my goals and maybe make more suggestions for my goals!
> 
> I wish @DopeyBadger was coming BTW he is giving me my training plan!


Great goals. I totally agree with all, except that under an hour thing!
Friday QOTD: I've done the POFQ Fun Run. We always get up early enough at Disney to do the running on the "schedule," and that morning we had 6 miles to do, so we got up very early and ran the first 4 1/2 before the run and then finished off with the resort run. It was a lot of "fun." We waited until after we got back from the park that afternoon to get the beignets! We've run most resorts just on our own, but now that many resorts have runs, we will definitely do more of them.

Also, yesterday's QOTD: I love enthusiastic spectators. Being a former high school teacher, I always holler thanks to the bands/ cheerleaders, and have also been known to shout out "Band parents rock!" to the adults with them. I also thank volunteers, staff, law enforcement, etc.

Edited to take it out of the blue box and correct spelling!


----------



## LSUlakes

Slogger said:


> Fournette is the real deal.   Hopefully Guice will be halfway decent and tone down the attitude.   Any chance LSU could take down Auburn or some of the other big SEC schools this year?
> 
> My daughter goes to Clemson, preseason ranked #2, and they are raving about Trevor Lawrence and how he's the next big thing.    Definitely might upstage Kelly Bryant at QB.



My hopes are not to high for the Tigers this year. The only reason I think we beat AU last year was because of the 2:30 PM game. I was at the game and in the sun for most of it. I was whopped just sitting there! AU's bench was in the sun the entire game while the LSU sideline was in shade shortly after the start of the game. It was just brutally hot and I think it got the AU in the second half, and thats how we made a comeback to win. Our first game against The U will let us know how excited we should get for the season. Bama is a home game so theres a small chance if we are playing decent prior to that game to get butts in the seat, which could be enough to make the difference in a close game. Again, not a likely scenario but I can dream for now. Our schedule this year does not set up well. Last year we should have had a much better record because half the teams we played fired their coaches, the lost to State was hard (30 points!) but the Troy lost had the fans calling for the coaches head, but his buyout is very $$$$$ so we are stuck for at least this year with the shrimp boat capt instead of a coach thats at Texas or Texas A&M. Our program is in decline and I'm afraid we havent hit rock bottom yet. The only thing this means, is when we start the climb back up to the top, its going to be a heck of a ride!



PrincessV said:


> ~sigh~ My Gators aren't even ranked. And I haven't bothered paying attention to who's playing (or not playing) because I'm tired of disappointment. It wouldn't be too hard to recruit me over to LSU. Or any other team that isn't a Bama or Bulldog.



I dont think we are either , and well we deserve it if accurate. Yall will be ok, but it's going to take another season before yalls new coach gets things going his way. We play yall in the swamp this year and for a moment I was thinking road trip for the game and a Disney trip lol. 2 birds 1 stone. I hear the swamp is not exactly a friendly place, and not sure how that would work out with the kids... I also realize LSU fans are not known to be saints either lol. I promise I am a nice fan.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> I hear the swamp is not exactly a friendly place, and not sure how that would work out with the kids... I also realize LSU fans are not known to be saints either lol. I promise I am a nice fan.


LOL I believe you! I've actually never been to The Swamp, if you can imagine such a travesty! I "inherited" the Gators from my dad (I went to a NY school - no football), but I've heard it's a really fun time... IF you survive trying to find a parking spot. That, alone, has kept me away and safely enjoying games from my couch. Also, I'm a big fan of AC. #SEClife


----------



## BuckeyeBama

kleph said:


> A preseason No. 1 ranking has, traditionally, been the kiss of death for Bama.


Meh, I don't believe in that kind of stuff. As I see it, Alabama will have one of the best teams in the country again. But, just like every other year, we are going to need to catch a few breaks along the way to win it all. Will we? No idea. But either way I am going to enjoy the ride. 5 championships in 9 years. Crazy.

*Roll Tide!!!*


----------



## KSellers88

Y'all. July is the last month of the year without College Football. We've almost made it! This talk and the fact that our work pick em' tournament emails have starting going out makes me so excited!! 

*PS. War Eagle! *


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I hear the swamp is not exactly a friendly place, and not sure how that would work out with the kids



It most definitely is not kid-friendly unless you're in a suite or Champions Club. At least in Champions Club, there's an area for the kids that shows movies and stuff.

That said, Gainesville super sucks and I wouldn't send my worst enemy there.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I have never had a chance to do any of the fun runs at WDW. With the way they are starting to add more and more it seems like an easy money grab. Won’t stop me from running one though. I’m an easy target for stuff like that.


----------



## cavepig

I have not done any of the fun runs.

The All-Stars fun run (a mile I read from Movies to Music to Sports) looks super fun cause they got a super cute pin. It was the first one this week. I'm hoping they make it a regular thing as I would love to do it come January just cause that pin. It was $15 (bib, pin & goodie bag which I think was water/banana or something along that line but honestly can't remember what I read).  I stole this photo from a facebook group of the bib and pin.


----------



## huskies90

cavepig said:


> Wait football talk, hold up, Nebraska is making our comeback with our new coach....seriously us Husker fans are like beyond normal anticipation!


I actually followed your team last year because of who you hired for your defensive coordinator - highest paid assistant in Nebraska history. Good times watching the post game interviews. lol. And now he has been hired by Oklahoma as a defensive analyst - whatever the heck that is. So the guy is now collecting big time salaries from 3 different FBS schools thanks to his complete ineptness at his job. I wish I could figure out how to pull that off!!

Frost is a great hire, but they should have stayed in the Big 12. Tough to compete in the B1G.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Slogger said:


> Thanks @BuckeyeBama.   They haven't had a decent runner in Washington for many, many years, so hopefully he will be an upgrade.   If not, the team's ability to lose close games and underperform might tame his attitude just a little bit.


As a 49ers fan, I should give you a heads up about your new QB.  When he has an elite level defense and is surrounded by elite level talent at almost all positions on offense, he becomes an okay QB who will have one or two, maybe three if you're lucky, great drives per game.  He won't turn the ball over much, but he won't score a lot of touchdowns either.  Get ready for a lot of field goals if your kicker is any good.  He's a team player though so he won't cause any drama in the locker room. 

ATTQOTD:  Does having a beignet sundae at POFQ the night of the Dark Side Half count?  While I understand the reasoning behind these fun runs, I'm usually in a theme park or heading there when they start or running in a runDisney event.


----------



## Keels

I have literally the hottest coach in all of CFB.

Not even close.

And that’s all the college football you’ll get out of me BECAUSE ITS JULY YALL.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I haven't ever done the fun runs and doubt I would.  I am at Disney to do Disney, not run.   Unless it's for a race... then I am only there to run during the specific hours of the event.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I’ve only ever done the Castaway 5k after marathon weekend a d that was a lot of fun. Would love to the do the one at Port Orleans for no other reason than the beignets. 

I can’t remember who asked about hydration vests but I just got a Nathan VaporHowe vest for my birthday and I love it. It’s got two pockets that hold my 16 oz water bottle plus another one. It also has room for my phone. It doesn’t feel heavy at all. It’s nice to have my hands free.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I sprinted from stroller parking to Anna and Elsa in MK after fireworks one night when we realized we'd be first in line once they opened back up.  Does that count as a disney fun fun?


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> It's Friday!!!! That can mean only one thing.... Its time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *About a year ago Disney started a weekly race at Port Orleans and they have had for some time now the Castaway Cay 5k. I learned yesterday about another run called the Seaside Sprint Fun Run. Its a 1.4 mile loop between Disney's Boardwalk and Disney's Yacht & Beach Resorts. Other details are its on Friday 7:30 registration, 8:00 AM start and cost $15.00 plus tax. Starts between Jellyrolls and finish at Atlantic Dance Hall. Todays question is have you done any of these races and which ones? Do any other races exist on property that are like this? If you havent done them, will you?



I did the Castaway Cay 5K back in 2009 when we did a cruise but that is it so far.  I'd love to do all of the resort runs but they would have to align with my plans for whatever trip I'm on.  My next trip is W&D so unless there is one that works sometime Thursday afternoon I won't be able to that trip.  I have a work trip coming up so maybe if there is one either Sunday afternoon or Wednesday early I can get one it.  

Is there a single location where all of these are listed somewhere?  I think they need to come up with a resort running passport of sorts for these and offer a fun run at every resort.  We all love to do collections of races and the draw to collect the whole set of pins, medallions, shirts, whatever they hand out would be hard for all the type A runners to resist.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I have literally the hottest coach in all of CFB.
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> And that’s all the college football you’ll get out of me BECAUSE ITS JULY YALL.


Yep still baseball season! 

Although August and football is within a week...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Yep still baseball season!
> 
> Although August and football is within a week...



Baseball has been over for a long while, pal. Hate to break it to you.

Then again, I also watched this video of #PraiseBreezus busting a piñata with a football ABOUT 100 times today, so ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Baseball has been over for a long while, pal. Hate to break it to you.
> 
> Then again, I also watched this video of #PraiseBreezus busting a piñata with a football ABOUT 100 times today, so ...


Nope still on going for me! It will be over if the brewers don’t make a trade though. Need those Cubs to lose some as well.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Cubs



WHY ARE YOU SAYING THIS WORD TO ME RIGHT NOW!?!?!?!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> WHY ARE YOU SAYING THIS WORD TO ME RIGHT NOW!?!?!?!


Hey I hate them too...


----------



## cavepig

huskies90 said:


> I actually followed your team last year because of who you hired for your defensive coordinator - highest paid assistant in Nebraska history. Good times watching the post game interviews. lol. And now he has been hired by Oklahoma as a defensive analyst - whatever the heck that is. So the guy is now collecting big time salaries from 3 different FBS schools thanks to his complete ineptness at his job. I wish I could figure out how to pull that off!!
> 
> Frost is a great hire, but they should have stayed in the Big 12. Tough to compete in the B1G.


Oh my gosh that guy, all he did was ruin any defense we had, he's a joke.  Right, getting all that money for no results is just annoying.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I'm caught between excitement for the return of football season and dread because I don't really have high hopes for BYU.  We had a rough season last year.  I'm willing to give our relatively new head coach more time because he inherited a program that had been, in my opinion, underachieving, but I don't know how much patience fans should have if the current trend continues.


----------



## Capang

ATTFFQOTD: a timely question. I did 2 Castaway Cay 5ks this week on the member cruise. It was brutally hot in places and I missed a sneak peak of Wreck it Ralph to do one of them but it was fun. And with the unlimited food and room service there was no question. They had to be run.


----------



## FFigawi

Today's running humor


----------



## PrincessMickey

bevcgg said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> But the best spectators of all have to be at the Boulder Boulder 10K in Colorado. It is a 6 mile street party- there is NOTHING you can't find along that race! Slip n slides with jello shots, trampolines, sprinklers, Doritos/nacho men, belly dancers with knifes, more slip n slides, a swimming pool, marshmallow toss, any kind of food, and every block they have set up kegs of beer. EVERY BLOCK the whole 6 miles!  With 50-55,000 people every year- it is worth the trip to CO.





Slogger said:


> Boulder boulder sounds awesome.   When do they typically have the event?   (do they have a bacon station?!!)



I’ve done Bolder Boulder the last 2 years now and it is by far my favorite run to do. There is a bacon station along with so much more. Marshmallows, mimosas, beer, popsicles. So many people come out to run and spectate and so many fun costumes. If you ever have the opportunity to come out, you should, it’s so much fun!


----------



## TCB in FLA

RACE REPORT- Highland Brewery Night Flight, Asheville, NC
Sat. 7/28/18
This was my second year running this 4.5 mile race. Last year, I ran with two friends, chatting most of the way, the humidity was crazy and I was unprepared for the number of hills. My time was pretty lousy, 54+ min. (The shirt -- a tank for the ladies -- was also crazy crazy crazy small and the XL didn't even fit me although I usually wear a medium.) I really thought this was a one-and-done race ... until they announced a local year-long running challenging with cash prizes for "generation" winners. I was already planning to run 2 of the 4 races, and it was easy enough to add the other two. So going into this race, after two races, I was in 3rd place for Gen X females (potential $125 cash prize) and my DS15 was leading the Centennial/Gen Z group (although no cash for this age group as not to mess with college eligibility, "prizes" instead). I also talked DS17 into running as well, although he really hasn't run any distance in the past year. Actually, my boys really don't run other than with other sports. They are athletic, playing soccer and baseball, my oldest swims and the youngest plays basketball and does cross fit. It wasn't until we were driving to the race yesterday that they mentioned they had not ever run further than a 5K. 

This race had about 420+ runners, started at 7;30, warm and humid but better than last year. I'm the type of runner who doesn't really get into a running groove for a few miles, so I did an easy 15 min warm-up. Lost the boys in the crowd before the start, so I didn't see them until they ran by me several minutes later. They did not realize it was a gun start rather than a chip start, so they started further back than they should. The hills are CRAZY, climbing 200 feet up twice (and what goes up also comes downnnnnn). I'm usually a Galloway runner for distance, but for 5Ks and shorter races, I run a push pace for 30 sec/easier pace for 30 sec rather than taking traditional walk breaks. I tried to stick with this strategy as best I could, although by mile 2 it turned into walking up the crazy hills and running down them. Great neighborhood support, lots of spectators with their sprinklers turned on to run through and water guns, tons of chalk motivational messages written by kids. Anyway, finished in 46:36, 7th in my AG out of 22, so much better results than last year. The boys both finished before me, and DS15 finished third in his AG. His award was a Highland Brewery bottle with a custom race label (alas, empty!) and a local running store GC. Fun afterparty with a band and a ticket for free Highland beer which I passed along. For someone who lives in Beer City, I'm not much of a beer drinker (plus I was driving). 

Oh, and the tank this year was actually regular sized (although I ordered the XL size which is, of course, too big). I would run this one again. We should hear our standings with the My Generation series this week, with the last event being a 5k/10K in Sept.


----------



## Saint Pete

LSUlakes said:


> It's Friday!!!! That can mean only one thing.... Its time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *About a year ago Disney started a weekly race at Port Orleans and they have had for some time now the Castaway Cay 5k. I learned yesterday about another run called the Seaside Sprint Fun Run. Its a 1.4 mile loop between Disney's Boardwalk and Disney's Yacht & Beach Resorts. Other details are its on Friday 7:30 registration, 8:00 AM start and cost $15.00 plus tax. Starts between Jellyrolls and finish at Atlantic Dance Hall. Todays question is have you done any of these races and which ones? Do any other races exist on property that are like this? If you havent done them, will you?
> 
> ***Hi!*** I have been reading DISBOARDS for a while, but this is my first post. I’ve heard about a Fort Wilderness fun run that is actually a 5K. It does not appear to have a regular weekly schedule. If/when anyone has info about the next one, or if you have done this race, please share. Thanks! (PS I am becoming a rundisney regular and just signed up for the marathon)


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Does anyone else watch professional running or just participates themselves. It could be track & field or the televised marathons. How about other endurance sports like pro cycling, triathlon, even swimming?

Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion and if anyone else has a suggestion, just send me a PM and I will respond to you letting you know when I plan to use it. Thanks!!

ATTQOTD: I will watch some of the marathons. Most of them arent aired, but when I find one that is and am able to watch it I do. As far of the other activities the only time I watch most of them is during the summer Olympics.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> And that’s all the college football you’ll get out of me BECAUSE ITS JULY YALL.



Ummm July is almost over, and baseball ended in Omaha Nebraska a few months ago. GEAUX TIGERS! 


***Hi!*** I have been reading DISBOARDS for a while, but this is my first post. I’ve heard about a Fort Wilderness fun run that is actually a 5K. It does not appear to have a regular weekly schedule. If/when anyone has info about the next one, or if you have done this race, please share. Thanks! (PS I am becoming a rundisney regular and just signed up for the marathon)

Glad you decided to join in with the fun and welcome officially to the running thread! Hope you have enjoyed our little thread here and look forward to seeing more of your comments and answers to the QOTD's.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I watched the NYC marathon last year as background while working on some stuff. Other than that, not really. My dad watches a lot of running and track & field, though.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: rarely. We cut cable and dont watch TV very often.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

I don't watch endurance sports on tv unless I'm really bored but Netflix is better.  I may have watched a bit of the Brazil Olympics but I fell asleep during the speed walking one.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does anyone else watch professional running or just participates themselves. It could be track & field or the televised marathons. How about other endurance sports like pro cycling, triathlon, even swimming?


Only time I watch running is the Olympics or maybe some Boston marathon coverage.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: I watched the Women's Olympic trials and part of the Men's Olympic marathon.    Does cross country skiing count?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I enjoy watching the big televised marathons. I really only watch track and field during the Olympics, at which time, I take a huge interest in any sport under the sun. Swimming was my main sport growing up, so I have always loved watching it- not just Olympics, I'll flip it on anytime I see it on tv, even if it's the HS State meet.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does anyone else watch professional running or just participates themselves. It could be track & field or the televised marathons. How about other endurance sports like pro cycling, triathlon, even swimming?



I will watch some of the premiere marathons (Boston, NYC, London, etc.) if I happen to catch them on TV.  Same goes for triathlons.

My guilty pleasure, however, is watching the professional cycling events.  I religiously watch the grand tours each year, and I will watch some of the spring classics as well.  It's actually quite funny given that I am much more of a runner than a cyclist (in fact, I likely only log 100-200 miles on the bike in a good year), but I enjoy the strategy, teamwork, scenery, traditions, and personalities in cycling much more than you get in a televised running or triathlon event.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does anyone else watch professional running or just participates themselves. It could be track & field or the televised marathons. How about other endurance sports like pro cycling, triathlon, even swimming?


ATTQOTD: Yes. All of them. As much and as often as I can! Just finished the Tour de France this weekend. I really don't know much about cycling, but love the scenery and watching world-class athletes gut out endurance events is always amazing and inspiring to me.

If anyone has a great way of keeping track of upcoming events likely to be televised, I'm all ears. I've missed a lot of T&F lately because I never hear of it until it's too late to alter plans or it's over.  I follow Runner's World and Competitor on FB and used to see posts about upcoming events, but that seems to have slacked off.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I watch the elite coverage of the Boston Marathon every year.  During the Olympics, I watch pretty much every track & field and swimming event that is televised, and will skim through other endurance events like cycling or triathlon or cross country skiing.


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOTD: The only time I watch any sporting events at all is during the Olympics, and then I have to make special arrangements to have access--used to be I'd just turn it on and leave it on whenever I was home during the Olympics because I just like keeping tabs on what's happening in general, but now we just don't have our home set up for television. No cable, no dish, don't even currently have any of the TVs hooked up to antennas.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does anyone else watch professional running or just participates themselves. It could be track & field or the televised marathons. How about other endurance sports like pro cycling, triathlon, even swimming?


ATTQOTD: I'll occasionally turn on Boston or NYC mainly to see the course/scenery more than to watch the runners.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have streamed the Boston Marathon the last two years. During the Olympics, I am obsessed with swimming and also gymnastics (doesn't really count as endurance sport but I love it).


----------



## SarahDisney

I don't know how you cord cutters do it. I've had cable since the day I was born (well, before that too, but I couldn't see the TV before I was born). You'd have to take it away from me by force. And I don't even watch huge amounts of TV.


----------



## ZellyB

We watch the Tour de France pretty faithfully and I occasionally watch bits of the big marathons or track and field during the Olympics.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Nope. I just never seem to know when anything is on or my family isn't interested in watching, etc.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - These races are usually held on Sundays, and I am almost always out on my long run when they take place. If I am home I will throw it on TV with the volume muted as I do other things. I don't think that I have ever watched an entire marathon.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does anyone else watch professional running or just participates themselves. It could be track & field or the televised marathons. How about other endurance sports like pro cycling, triathlon, even swimming?



I do like watching the marathons, although I'm usually multitasking. I only really catch the big ones.


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: Basically never. As much as I love running, I have absolutely no interest in watching it. The only time I recall watching it was during the summer Olympics in 2008. I spent a lot of time at my boyfriend-at-the-time's house with him and his family. They are totally Olympics-obsessed and watched it literally any time it was on TV, no matter what sports were on. At one point the only thing on was the women's marathon, so we watched that until something else came on. It was like watching paint dry.


----------



## LSUlakes

Bit of running news on my end that I just notices. Last week was the first time since January that I ran 5 days in a week. Baby steps! Long "run" of 7 miles last week. This week 5 days again and long run of 9 while getting to a total of at least 21 miles for the week. Long ways to go, but each run counts now!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

ATTQOTD:

I do not. I don’t even really watch the olympics. 

And I’m behind a few days...but regarding the new fun races popping up across the Disney resorts, I have not yet had the chance to participate in any of them. I’d love to compile a list of the available ones and start doing them!


----------



## MissLiss279

SarahDisney said:


> I don't know how you cord cutters do it. I've had cable since the day I was born (well, before that too, but I couldn't see the TV before I was born). You'd have to take it away from me by force. And I don't even watch huge amounts of TV.


I ‘cut the cord’ a couple years ago??? I think. So this is how I do it...  
Once I had a DVR with cable there was no way I could live without one, so I first found a DVR for Over-the-Air channels. 
-OTA DVR = Tablo (it connects to your router and the antenna, and then you can stream it to whatever TV you want through a ‘TV box’ (for me, FireTV) or onto your phone when you aren’t at home. 
-Amazon FireTV
-Amazon Prime TV
-Netflix

I don’t have at the moment, but will reconnect when college football starts up again in a month (!!) and continue it through college basketball season. I cancel it during the summer, because I don’t watch enough on those channels to justify it when I watch most things on OTA or Netflix:
-PlayStation Vue
-other options I’m considering instead of PSV: SlingTV, DirectTV Now, Hulu Live, maybe YouTubeTV


----------



## kbenson13

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I enjoy watching the big televised marathons. I really only watch track and field during the Olympics, at which time, I take a huge interest in any sport under the sun. Swimming was my main sport growing up, so I have always loved watching it- not just Olympics, I'll flip it on anytime I see it on tv, even if it's the HS State meet.



You took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## jennamfeo

I rarely watch TV to begin with. I watched the Boston Marathon this year streaming on my phone at work. I like to watch the Olympics if/when I can  -- mostly swimming and ice skating. But we have my mom's DirectTV info, and Netflix, and MLB TV and that's about it. I usually only watch TV on Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday nights when my husband is off work. We are currently watching 13 Reasons Why Season Two and The Office for the first time. We are also watching the Harry Potter movies with our 6 year old who missed out on our first watch through.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does anyone else watch professional running or just participates themselves. It could be track & field or the televised marathons. How about other endurance sports like pro cycling, triathlon, even swimming?



I watch quite a bit of professional endurance sports.  All the Diamond League meets, the televised spring meets like the Penn Relays, ITU triathlon, any Ironman recaps, any pro cycling that might be on including every Tour stage, and on occasion pro swimming but that is more hit or miss depending on what else is on my DVR.



PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: Yes. All of them. As much and as often as I can! Just finished the Tour de France this weekend. I really don't know much about cycling, but love the scenery and watching world-class athletes gut out endurance events is always amazing and inspiring to me.
> 
> If anyone has a great way of keeping track of upcoming events likely to be televised, I'm all ears. I've missed a lot of T&F lately because I never hear of it until it's too late to alter plans or it's over.  I follow Runner's World and Competitor on FB and used to see posts about upcoming events, but that seems to have slacked off.



I just set the DVR to record anything in the cycling, running, marathon, track and field, triathlon, or swimming categories.  I set it for all airing and all channels and then I don't have to really keep track.  I have DirecTv.  Depending on what your provider's search is like you can do a key word search and then set recordings for everything that is queued in the system.



opusone said:


> My guilty pleasure, however, is watching the professional cycling events.  I religiously watch the grand tours each year, and I will watch some of the spring classics as well.  It's actually quite funny given that I am much more of a runner than a cyclist (in fact, I likely only log 100-200 miles on the bike in a good year), but I enjoy the strategy, teamwork, scenery, traditions, and personalities in cycling much more than you get in a televised running or triathlon event.



Paris-Roubaix is my favorite event of the year.  If I had to choose between watching that or the Super Bowl in a year I'd choose the Hell of the North every time.  I used to be able to watch my second favorite one-day race, Strade Bianche, but it hasn't been on the last few years.  Usually I can find something online but wish we had more of the spring classics on television.


----------



## YawningDodo

SarahDisney said:


> I don't know how you cord cutters do it. I've had cable since the day I was born (well, before that too, but I couldn't see the TV before I was born). You'd have to take it away from me by force. And I don't even watch huge amounts of TV.



I don't know that I'd call myself a cord-cutter; I've just got _different_ cords snaking through my home/life. I didn't have cable in the second part of college because I didn't have money for it and had enough to occupy my time between schoolwork and Netflix, and by the time I could afford cable I found that I didn't really miss it. By then, though, Netflix had turned into a streaming service, and I've gotten too spoiled to put up with waiting on a network to air something I want to watch--I'd rather stream things on my own schedule. So I've got that, I've got a couple video game consoles, I've got Spotify for music, Marvel Unlimited for comics, and then I'm just generally online on my laptop most of the time when I'm home.


----------



## PrincessV

GreatLakes said:


> I just set the DVR to record anything in the cycling, running, marathon, track and field, triathlon, or swimming categories.  I set it for all airing and all channels and then I don't have to really keep track.  I have DirecTv.  Depending on what your provider's search is like you can do a key word search and then set recordings for everything that is queued in the system.


No DVR here, just basic cable


----------



## Capang

SarahDisney said:


> I don't know how you cord cutters do it. I've had cable since the day I was born (well, before that too, but I couldn't see the TV before I was born). You'd have to take it away from me by force. And I don't even watch huge amounts of TV.


Same here, then we cut it and it is freezing. We do Netflix, hulu, and have tried YouTube TV. But really we dont miss it at all. Once it's gone its forgotten.
ETA *freeing, not freezing. Stupid phone.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: No watching televised sports as we also are Comcast-averse.   



SarahDisney said:


> I don't know how you cord cutters do it. I've had cable since the day I was born (well, before that too, but I couldn't see the TV before I was born). You'd have to take it away from me by force. And I don't even watch huge amounts of TV.





Capang said:


> Same here, then we cut it and it is freezing. We do Netflix, hulu, and have tried YouTube TV. But really we dont miss it at all. Once it's gone its forgotten.
> ETA *freeing, not freezing. Stupid phone.



I was horrified when I would be up late at night with my kids and at 3 months old they would be mesmerized by BBC News and baseball, so we decided we were not watching TV with them around.  Making a list of what we could and did watch, it seemed like an awfully lot of money to watch F1 races and the Colbert Report.  Once I saw it that way it became easier to decide cable was out and we would try to chromecast Colbert from youtube.  It was no more irritating than commercials and $150/month!  We do watch cartoons now that my kids are older and I insist on their hair being in tight braids or buns on daycare days (the first notification of head lice made me declare it 'ballerina week' with tight hairsprayed buns to rival Bippity Boppity Botique) and we do that via the disney jr app.  Overall, we have saved a lot of money and really do not miss much.  

Also of note, I had my first DNS this weekend, and not for reasons I would have anticipated.  When 2 kids drag their stuffies into my bed at 4am because they want to snuggle, I'm going to snuggle!  I did the 5 miles this morning and was slightly off my target time largely due to stoplights.  My point in signing up for the race was to explore a new route as I am apprehensive of going new places solo and while there are group runs in town, the time does not work with my life.  _Does anyone want to comment on how they find new routes? _ Also, I would consider Strava if it would include where to find a functioning drinking fountain on route!


----------



## sylkai

I'm back from having added some WI running to my state list.

I got to run with my dad too; we did a 5 miler, a 4 miler (with one mile in there walked because stomach issues on my part), and a 2 miler. And my shins have held up well, although I'm giving them a rest day today I think, as I deal with the "returning home from a short vacation" pile of everything.

Of course, Monday also greeted me with the news that there was a break-in at the barn where my friends were storing the tool chest I inherited from my grandfather. I was going to drive out and pick it up over Labor Day weekend (they're in CO, I'm in CA). It's on the list of things that were stolen from the barn.

Monday's fired.

ATTQOTD: I watch no TV. I occasionally find things to stream online but I'm honestly not even watching much there. I piggy-back on my parents' FiOS subscription to log into a few places when I'm desperate for something (Olympics). But that's it.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: We do watch T&F events. My husband is very into anything like that so if we randomly come across one, we will watch it. We saw some event that was taking place in London three weeks ago. We also love the Olympics so tend to watch that. I prefer winter and he prefers summer so generally we watch a lot of both. 

We actually decided to downgrade our cable because of the price. We decided to get basic cable as we already have Netflick and wanted to sign up for Sling. Well my new bill has come in and we still have all the channels. Not sure what is going on here, but we will milk it for as long as possible.


----------



## Keels

ATTQOTD: I make it a point to watch Boston and the BMW Dallas Marathon (they broadcast it locally). If there happen to be other events on the regional FoxSports channel - like triathlon or whatever - I'll put it on as background noise during the day. Same goes for the TdF. Swimming is just during the Olympics.


----------



## cavepig

I'll watch (well DVR it first) any marathon on TV.   I try to catch track & field too but really sucked at it this Spring, but caught some here and there if it was aired. 


The Olympics is so my jam, I'll watch everything


----------



## Dis5150

I have a question(s) for those of you who wear glasses. Do you wear them when you run? What do you look for in glasses that you would wear when you run? I have an eye appt on Wednesday and want to get some glasses I can wear when I run as I am tired of not being able to see my phone to read a text or change music or anything else! But is there anything specific I should look for that would make them better for running? Metal, plastic, etc? TIA!


----------



## Slogger

@Dis5150 .... Great question.   I have similar thoughts when I am picking out sunglasses to wear when I run.   I want them to be lightweight (not always easy for glasses with my prescription), have rubber/soft contact points on my ears and nose (no hard plastic please) and protect my eyes from harsh sunlight, pollen, etc.   I have seen some nice composite materials that seem to combine the comfort and durability.   You could also buy a sporty pair of sunglasses and have your prescription lenses installed in the frame.

I do wear glasses but only wear them in the early morning before the sun comes up.   They are actually an old pair that I've had for 20+years and I don't mind if something happens to them.  They are light, comfortable, and easy to wear (guess I have a theme going here..)     For normal running, I wear my contact lenses.


----------



## Smilelea

ATTQOTD:

Um, nope. Watch something I want to watch... What's that like? 
When the TV is allowed to be on, I'm stuck watching Moana, Incredibles, Paw Patrol, Mickey Mouse or Wreck it Ralph. 

Seriously though, I haven't ever really been drawn to watching any kind of running or T&F events. Ice skating and gymnastics are about the only things I ever care to watch when the olympics are on. Football is the only other sport ever on our TV. 
Roll Tide!


----------



## Keels

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question(s) for those of you who wear glasses. Do you wear them when you run? What do you look for in glasses that you would wear when you run? I have an eye appt on Wednesday and want to get some glasses I can wear when I run as I am tired of not being able to see my phone to read a text or change music or anything else! But is there anything specific I should look for that would make them better for running? Metal, plastic, etc? TIA!



I don't run with glasses - just contacts. But my girlfriend that is running Leadville 100 in a few weeks actually ordered some prescription glasses from Ro-Sham-Bo and she is LOVING them. She ended up going with the transition glasses, but they sent her a pack of try-on frames to pick the size she wanted and all she had to do was send her prescription to R-S-B. Because of how the R-S-B frames are made, you can swap the lenses out for different color frames really easily.

I think @ZellyB is a R-S-B believer now?


----------



## ZellyB

I AM a fan of R-S-B.  I love them.  I didn't realize they did prescription though.  That's pretty cool!


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> I AM a fan of R-S-B.  I love them.  I didn't realize they did prescription though.  That's pretty cool!



We had Book Club at the pool yesterday and took a cute picture of all our R-S-B glasses floating together in the water. I'll see if I can track it down.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> We had Book Club at the pool yesterday and took a cute picture of all our R-S-B glasses floating together in the water. I'll see if I can track it down.



I was really glad I had them when I got hit square in the face for the first time by the massive wave in Typhoon Lagoon's wave pool.  My glasses went flying off, but after a few seconds, I found them floating along not far from me.  PHEW!


----------



## KaitlynJ

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question(s) for those of you who wear glasses. Do you wear them when you run? What do you look for in glasses that you would wear when you run? I have an eye appt on Wednesday and want to get some glasses I can wear when I run as I am tired of not being able to see my phone to read a text or change music or anything else! But is there anything specific I should look for that would make them better for running? Metal, plastic, etc? TIA!



I've never been able to wear glasses when running because I always need my sunglasses (and was never willing to shell out the $$$ for prescription sunglasses). I always wore contacts before I got Lasik. But for sunglasses, the biggest thing for me is that they need to be adjustable so they're tight enough on my face that they aren't constantly falling off. The easiest pair I've found to adjust are my Rayban aviators with metal frames. Anything plastic that can't be tightened is a nuisance.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question(s) for those of you who wear glasses. Do you wear them when you run? What do you look for in glasses that you would wear when you run? I have an eye appt on Wednesday and want to get some glasses I can wear when I run as I am tired of not being able to see my phone to read a text or change music or anything else! But is there anything specific I should look for that would make them better for running? Metal, plastic, etc? TIA!


I don't have anything helpful to really add except I decided to not wear my glasses during a race once and fell, hitting the side of my head on the ground. I still to this day wonder what would have happened if I had my glasses on.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question(s) for those of you who wear glasses. Do you wear them when you run? What do you look for in glasses that you would wear when you run? I have an eye appt on Wednesday and want to get some glasses I can wear when I run as I am tired of not being able to see my phone to read a text or change music or anything else! But is there anything specific I should look for that would make them better for running? Metal, plastic, etc? TIA!


I have to wear glasses as I am pretty much blind without them. I wear contacts when I run, and only when I run. My glasses are too problematic.


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question(s) for those of you who wear glasses. Do you wear them when you run? What do you look for in glasses that you would wear when you run? I have an eye appt on Wednesday and want to get some glasses I can wear when I run as I am tired of not being able to see my phone to read a text or change music or anything else! But is there anything specific I should look for that would make them better for running? Metal, plastic, etc? TIA!



I can’t wear contacts, so it’s glasses for everything for me. I don’t think the frame material matters all that much, but I would pick a pair of frames with temple pieces that flex out (spring loaded, typically).  I’d also look for nose pieces that were silicone rather than plastic so that they’re a little more slip resistant under sweaty conditions. For lenses, I’d look at a high index polycarbonate to maximize both lightness and shatter resistance in the event of an impact.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question(s) for those of you who wear glasses. Do you wear them when you run? What do you look for in glasses that you would wear when you run? I have an eye appt on Wednesday and want to get some glasses I can wear when I run as I am tired of not being able to see my phone to read a text or change music or anything else! But is there anything specific I should look for that would make them better for running? Metal, plastic, etc? TIA!



Transition lenses are a must for me. Given the cost of my lenses I do not have glasses just for athletics - my regular glasses have to serve for everything.  I did splurge two years ago for a pair of prescription sunglasses as my script has not changed in the last few years but have not worn them for an race.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQUOD: As the only female in a sports-loving household, we end up watching #allthesports. (Well, the manly sports.) Lots of football, baseball, basketball, and Premiere League (huge Man U fans), but also track meets, swimming, rugby, lacrosse, water polo, tennis, golf and cycling. Loved watching the Tour de France with my DS17 who kept researching info on the stages, riders, etc. And yes, our cable bill is crazy.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
I have really only watched Olympic running events. I think I just don’t catch other events when they are aired.


----------



## GreatLakes

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question(s) for those of you who wear glasses. Do you wear them when you run? What do you look for in glasses that you would wear when you run? I have an eye appt on Wednesday and want to get some glasses I can wear when I run as I am tired of not being able to see my phone to read a text or change music or anything else! But is there anything specific I should look for that would make them better for running? Metal, plastic, etc? TIA!



I was debating switching to contacts but never made the switch...then I did my first outdoor run. I made my appointment to get contacts the next day.


----------



## LSUlakes

Either I havent noticed it before or is it we have a few new posters who also happen to be Bama fans? It's going to be a lonnnnngggg football season for me.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> Either I havent noticed it before or is it we have a few new posters who also happen to be Bama fans? It's going to be a lonnnnngggg football season for me.


Not all football rivalries need to be nasty!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Dis_Yoda said:


> Not all football rivalries need to be nasty!



Sure they do!! 



LSUlakes said:


> Either I havent noticed it before or is it we have a few new posters who also happen to be Bama fans? It's going to be a lonnnnngggg football season for me.



Say it ain’t so!! I’m a Gators fan, but every year if they aren’t winning I route for anyone but Alabama & Auburn. 

I’m feeling spirited tonight. Think it might have something to do with the popcorn worthy no more plastic straws at Disney debate thread lol


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis_Yoda said:


> Not all football rivalries need to be nasty!



It’s a one sided rivalry unfortunately since they beat us every game starting at the worse one on 1/9/12


----------



## avondale

KB0609 said:


> Does anyone use a hydration backpack of any sort? I have a hand-held one that works for shorter runs but I know as my mileage increases for W&D half training, it won't be enough. Any recommendations on brand/size/etc? I live in Orlando and it's hot regardless of the time of day so I'm worried a backpack would just make me feel hotter/sweatier?



I use a hydration vest for runs longer than about 6 miles.  I have the CamelBak 2016 Circuit Hydration Vest with a 50-oz reservoir.  You can't get this version any more (unless you want to pay way too much), but they've updated it.

I really, really like the vest.  I was also worried about it making me feel hotter, but it's really a very minimal amount of material.  It's NOT a backpack - it's pretty much the bare minimum of straps and material needed to hold the bladder of liquid on to your back.  I run in the DC area with humid temps in the 90s F and really don't notice it.  The weight of 1.5 liters on your back feels like nothing compared if you were to carry that size of bottle in your hand.

In fact, there are two big bonuses for me.  First, there are a couple of pockets, so I can put in the phone and few other small items and not have to wear my usual belt.  (One pocket in my vest is waterproof in case of rain or drenching sweat.)  Second, if you're going out on a really hot day, you can freeze the liquid ahead of time, and then you start out with a block of ice on your back.  (Just be sure to start it thawing ahead of time so you get some liquid.)

If you sometimes use water and sometimes use a sports drink, I'd recommend getting an extra reservoir and designating one as water-only and one for the sports drink.  Once you put a sports drink in, you'll taste it in your water forever, even with a good cleaning with the reservoir-cleaning tablets.


----------



## FFigawi

ATTQOTD: I'll watch running, cycling, triathlon, swim-run, and just about any other non-mainstream sport when it's on TV. Cycling is probably my favorite of those. I'm part of an group which has been watching and live commenting on the grand Tours (and some of the classics) together for many years. Great way to keep up with the racing from the office while enjoying several hours of random discussion topics mixed in with race updates in real time.


----------



## flav

July summary, already!
Total distance: 98.5km (59 miles)
Average pace: 6’22”/km (9’40/miles

July was slow because of heat and weekends social gatherings... and I did not make the 100km mark because I traveled and hiked instead, plus DD was not there for my off days runs. Still happy of what I did succeed doing!


----------



## McNs

In a weak moment I have managed to enter a marathon:

28th October - McNs - Auckland Marathon (3:40/N/A)

Haven't done one in 10 years, life was simpler with one kiddo back then (#2 arrived in 2009) but they are older now so the many hours pavement pounding won't need to be done at nap time!


----------



## McNs

July running summary:

Distance 188km/117mi
Pace 5:08km/8:17mi
Elevation 1,696m/5,564ft

Good month, managed 7 runs in 9 days of vacation in Bali. It was mostly an awesome place to run (flat, stunning scenery) but on occasion running along narrow lanes, no sidewalk, fighting for space with scooters and cars was not fun! Coming back home to the middle of winter was not fun, though temps have been nice (just not the daylight)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> Either I havent noticed it before or is it we have a few new posters who also happen to be Bama fans?



*Roll Tide!!!*



Dis_Yoda said:


> Not all football rivalries need to be nasty!





Princess_Nikki said:


> Sure they do!!


I try not to talk smack, which keeps it friendly.



Princess_Nikki said:


> Say it ain’t so!! I’m a Gators fan, but every year if they aren’t winning I route for anyone but Alabama & Auburn.


I think that Mullen will do very well there, but he will need a few years.


LSUlakes said:


> It’s a one sided rivalry unfortunately since they beat us every game starting at the worse one on 1/9/12


I don't think that LSU's problems this year have anything to do with Alabama. You need a real head coach.


----------



## Dis5150

Thanks to everyone who answered my glasses question! Like @camaker I can't wear contacts either so glasses it is. I will take all these suggestions into account when I go to my appointment tomorrow. And @Keels I will look into the RSB sunglasses with prescription. I will try to remember to have them give me a copy of my prescription.


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> I don't think that LSU's problems this year have anything to do with Alabama. You need a real head coach.



No argument from me on that one! It hate the hire, it was lazy and cheap. 6-6 is unfortunately a record that we may end up having, but winning 8 also has chance. Neither of these records are acceptable IMO for LSU.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *At what distance do you call a run a long run? This answer will vary based on the race you are training for, so let us know what distance you are training for in you answer. There is no right or wrong answer here, just curious how everyone looks at the weekend long runs.

ATTQOTD: I'm training for a marathon, technically official training starts for me 9/17. Per the book I use for my plans, anything over 15 miles is a long run and runs of 12-15 miles are medium long runs. I have not hit a 10+ miler yet, but will on 8/11 so I have my work cut out for me. In the meantime, runs on Saturday mornings are my longest runs of the week and the term long run will be used for them until marathon training starts.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Well, since I started using @DopeyBadger plans my longest long run has been 13 miles, I believe, in marathon training. His plans are based on total weekly mileage, your pace, and your amount of time running. So, since I am slow, it takes me almost 3 hours to run 13 miles at LR pace. I would say anything over 2 hours for me would be a long run.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what distance do you call a run a long run? This answer will vary based on the race you are training for, so let us know what distance you are training for in you answer. There is no right or wrong answer here, just curious how everyone looks at the weekend long runs.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm training for a marathon, technically official training starts for me 9/17. Per the book I use for my plans, anything over 15 miles is a long run and runs of 12-15 miles are medium long runs. I have not hit a 10+ miler yet, but will on 8/11 so I have my work cut out for me. In the meantime, runs on Saturday mornings are my longest runs of the week and the term long run will be used for them until marathon training starts.



ATTQOTD: {sigh} I signed up for the half on marathon weekend.  I know I should have a more organized approach to training for it, but that has not yet happened and I am not sure how to go about that.  So for now, my 'long' runs are 5-7 miles.  I seem to have one pace- go or do not go - so these long runs are roughly the same speed as my alternate runs of 2.5-4 miles.  I kind of hate the shorter runs as I find myself talking myself into continuing for the first two miles- 'I'm thirsty, my shins hurt, maybe these shoes are not right (probably true), I need to be doing other things' - and settle into the run after that, so only 0.5 miles of calm mind is less than appealing.  Also, my route is in a rut, and I cannot seem to find an add-on with which I am comfortable not getting lost in loopy roads, so >5 miles I end up doing loops which also elicits a sigh from me.


----------



## LSUlakes

July Totals 

Currently 33.75 miles, but have 2-3 more to run this afternoon, so I should end up with 36.75 miles. 
Next month will be a full month of running and I should end up with 105 +/- a few miles.


----------



## ZellyB

July Total:  65 miles *womp womp*

Between a 10 day trip to Disney and then post-vacation sickness we missed several runs.  Not good!  August will be much better!!!


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: Whatever the longest run of that week is! 
I'm training for a 5k PR so between 45 minutes and an hour right now.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what distance do you call a run a long run? This answer will vary based on the race you are training for, so let us know what distance you are training for in you answer. There is no right or wrong answer here, just curious how everyone looks at the weekend long runs.



Well, since I’ve decided I’m a 10K kinda gal, and stopped beating myself up over the FOMO each DISNEY race weekend, I’d would say any distance over 6 Miles is a long run for me. I run a 5K distance around 3x a week to keep up with cardio and training.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what distance do you call a run a long run? This answer will vary based on the race you are training for, so let us know what distance you are training for in you answer. There is no right or wrong answer here, just curious how everyone looks at the weekend long runs.



Outside of marathon training I consider anything over 10 miles a "long run".  If I'm in marathon training mode my long runs usually start at week 1 at 13 miles so I go with that.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: For me, my longest run of the week is my long run. Some weeks my long run is 4-5 miles, other weeks it's 10 miles. But whatever I'm training for, whatever distance I'm running, my long run is the longest run of the week.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD: For me, my longest run of the week is my long run. Some weeks my long run is 4-5 miles, other weeks it's 10 miles. But whatever I'm training for, whatever distance I'm running, my long run is the longest run of the week.



ATTQOTD:  This perfectly sums up my answer, too.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

I haven't signed up for it (yet) but what do you guys think of this for a race. 

Each lap is two miles.  First lap must be done in 25 minutes or you are eliminated from the course (easy peasy), second lap must be done in 24 minutes, third lap 23 minutes and so on. 
Last runner standing.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - Long runs have a specific purpose in my training plans, and while they are always the longest run of the week, they are (more importantly) the single run of my training week specifically designed to increase my endurance. I am at 8 miles right now, but increasing dramatically over the next few months as I train for the NYC Virtual Marathon on Nov. 4th. I am following a new training plan put together by RUNtrix which has my longest long run at 21 miles. 

In other news: my monthly mileage. I did not hit my goal this month, but that is largely because I decided to run the NYC virtual and use their training plan. Their training plan starts at a lower mileage than I had planned for myself. Add the kidney stone (which I still have not passed ) and my July mileage stands at 90.59 miles. This plan has me at 131 miles for August - let's see how that goes. 

And, hey, who knows - maybe I'll pass this kidney stone so I can get a good night's sleep again.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what distance do you call a run a long run? This answer will vary based on the race you are training for, so let us know what distance you are training for in you answer. There is no right or wrong answer here, just curious how everyone looks at the weekend long runs.


6+ miles is a long run to me. It also depends what you’re training for.


----------



## KSellers88

I think I would consider 7+ miles a long run...however, if you'd asked me this question last summer it probably would have been 5+ miles. Ever since my marathon training plan from @DopeyBadger last fall, I am very happy if I see anything on my plans with 7 miles or less.


----------



## Jules76126

Currently my longest run during the week is 3.5 miles. Mainly because I have been super lazy this summer. Plans to change that as we head into the cooler fall.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dopeyintraining said:


> I haven't signed up for it (yet) but what do you guys think of this for a race.
> 
> Each lap is two miles.  First lap must be done in 25 minutes or you are eliminated from the course (easy peasy), second lap must be done in 24 minutes, third lap 23 minutes and so on.
> Last runner standing.



That sounds like a fun a interesting run. Do you get to rest after each loop. For example you finish lap one in 20 minutes, do you get to chill for 4 minutes before taking off again, or do you just keep going?


----------



## flav

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD: For me, my longest run of the week is my long run. Some weeks my long run is 4-5 miles, other weeks it's 10 miles. But whatever I'm training for, whatever distance I'm running, my long run is the longest run of the week.


Same here!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  Anything over an hour to me is a long run.


----------



## Miranda

I guess it's all how fast you are for that 2 mile loop race.   I could probably really push and make it through the first lap without being eliminated but I'd probably be eliminated after the second one.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what distance do you call a run a long run? This answer will vary based on the race you are training for, so let us know what distance you are training for in you answer. There is no right or wrong answer here, just curious how everyone looks at the weekend long runs.



Anything 10 miles or greater, I consider a long run. Something about double-digits makes it a nice starting point to be considered a "long run."


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Lots of things in 1 post:
ATTQOTD: Short answer, no mater what distance I'm training for: 9 miles. Long answer: Saturday has always been long run day for me. So what ever I do on Saturday is a long run. On my latest marathon plan (which I'm repeating), I did some 13 milers during the week, but since they weren't on Saturday, I did not consider them a long run. So my long run may not even be my longest run of the week.

July Totals: 121.57 at 9:32 average pace. My average pace is dropping now that I'm back on a plan.

Today is day one of retirement!
Thought #1: The outpouring of praise and thanks was amazing. If I'd have know those guys thought that highly of me, I might not have call it quits. Even when you think people don't notice, they notice.
Thought #2: My job included a non-stop bombardment of emails, PMs, calls, and texts. Today, the silence is amazing.
Thought #3: I won't go into all the details, but due to comments I made and hazing by my teammates, I ate 10 bananas in one hour on my last day in the office.


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis_Yoda said:


> ATTQOTD:  Anything over an hour to me is a long run.


Ditto this! Time over distance.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I have "long runs" and "cut-back long runs" in my training schedule vocabulary. In a two-week cycle, "long runs" are the every-other-week ones that increase in distance as I work toward race distance. "Cut-back long runs" on the other weeks are also long runs in the sense that they are longer than my mid-week short runs, but "cut-back long runs" start at 6 miles and increase to be half(ish) the distance of the next "long run." So right now, while I'm just maintaining a summer base, my cut-back long runs are 6 miles and my long runs are 9-10 miles. By the time I do my final marathon training runs, the cut-back long run will be 11-12 miles and the long run will be 20-22 miles.

ETA: typos. Typos everywhere.


----------



## LSUlakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Lots of things in 1 post:
> ATTQOTD: Short answer, no mater what distance I'm training for: 9 miles. Long answer: Saturday has always been long run day for me. So what ever I do on Saturday is a long run. On my latest marathon plan (which I'm repeating), I did some 13 milers during the week, but since they weren't on Saturday, I did not consider them a long run. So my long run may not even be my longest run of the week.
> 
> July Totals: 121.57 at 9:32 average pace. My average pace is dropping now that I'm back on a plan.
> 
> Today is day one of retirement!
> Thought #1: The outpouring of praise and thanks was amazing. If I'd have know those guys thought that highly of me, I might not have call it quits. Even when you think people don't notice, they notice.
> Thought #2: My job included a non-stop bombardment of emails, PMs, calls, and texts. Today, the silence is amazing.
> Thought #3: *I won't go into all the details, but due to comments I made and hazing by my teammates, I ate 10 bananas in one hour on my last day in the office.*



Congrats on the retirement and hope you enjoy it! You now have plenty of time to comment on the DIS! However, you cant leave us hanging on thought #3. It's gotta be a good story!


----------



## ZellyB

Congratulations on your retirement @OldSlowGoofyGuy !!


----------



## PCFriar80

*July Status:*
Still on the rehab plan for achilles tendonitis and was able to more than double my miles in July from what I ran in June.  Slow and steady, with a mix of biking and elliptical.  Also, got cleared to begin playing golf again after multiple elbow surgeries and physical therapy.  That should be interesting!

Running miles:  40.6
Biking miles:  26
Elliptical: 13 days/11 hours
Lawn Mowing: 4 occurrences
Blood Donation: 1 Double Red donation on 7/10

*August plan:*
Increase miles to 50 and monitor achilles tightness/pain.
Continue with mix of cross-training.
Register for Star Wars 1/2 marathon.
Turn 60!  Watch out racing group [Men 60 - 64]!  There will be a new sheriff in town! I know, don't embarrass myself!


----------



## PCFriar80

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Lots of things in 1 post:
> ATTQOTD: Short answer, no mater what distance I'm training for: 9 miles. Long answer: Saturday has always been long run day for me. So what ever I do on Saturday is a long run. On my latest marathon plan (which I'm repeating), I did some 13 milers during the week, but since they weren't on Saturday, I did not consider them a long run. So my long run may not even be my longest run of the week.
> 
> July Totals: 121.57 at 9:32 average pace. My average pace is dropping now that I'm back on a plan.
> 
> Today is day one of retirement!
> Thought #1: The outpouring of praise and thanks was amazing. If I'd have know those guys thought that highly of me, I might not have call it quits. Even when you think people don't notice, they notice.
> Thought #2: My job included a non-stop bombardment of emails, PMs, calls, and texts. Today, the silence is amazing.
> Thought #3: I won't go into all the details, but due to comments I made and hazing by my teammates, I ate 10 bananas in one hour on my last day in the office.



Time to add naps to your "to do" list!


----------



## jennamfeo

*ATTQOTD:* 7 miles is the shortest run I can do without having to really plan it into my day, so anything over that would be a long run to me. I'm interested and scared to see how my mileage changes when I start training for Dopey this fall.

*July Miles:*
Total - 82.9 mi
Time Spent - 15:07:47
Average Pace - 10:57

I hit a wall during training and skipped quite a few runs this month. I still have 7 weeks on this training plan and until my Half in September. I am feeling better now, I just needed that break. I am super over running in this humidity. I don't know how to Floridians do it all the time. Gimme me back my dry heat please.

@OldSlowGoofyGuy Congrats on your retirement!


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: If I'm not training for anything in particular, I'd consider anything 5 miles or longer a "long run." In the thick of half marathon training, it's more like anything 7-8 miles or longer.

Right now, I'm recovering from a tibial stress reaction and not able to run yet. Once I start, I'll only be able to run/walk about 10-15 minutes at a time. At this point, I'd consider 3 miles or more a "long run." That will gradually increase, though.


----------



## TheHamm

*July Miles*
Total: 51.1
Average Pace: 12:19
Garmin Watch Acquired:1 
lessons: T+D matters.  I cannot pay attention to directions while running; I found myself lost in my own neighborhood trying to add 0.5 miles to my previously established route.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> Either I havent noticed it before or is it we have a few new posters who also happen to be Bama fans? It's going to be a lonnnnngggg football season for me.



nah. we're all fans of college football here. there are other places online to find strident and obnoxious fandom.


----------



## sourire

Congratulations on your retirement @OldSlowGoofyGuy!

Hope those of us with injuries, upcoming or recently completed surgeries, kidney stones, and other illnesses heal as swiftly and as painlessly as possible!

Overall, good news here with the* monthly totals*:
*May* miles: 0 (Accessory navicular bone with posterior tibial tendonitis discovered after tripping off my patio while weeding the garden and thinking I had a simple ankle sprain! Had to go in a boot for a month...only swimming allowed. Took swim lessons with a tri coach which were well worth it.)
*June* miles: 6 (Cleared to start some biking and jogging in very small amounts. Started a somewhat rigorous regimen of PT. And swam in a lake twice!)
*July* miles: 31 (Slowly getting back to where I was with the help of my awesome PT team and @DopeyBadger's sound recommendations! Hooray!! And still biking and swimming.)

To keep the positive energy of this post flowing, and b/c I know you guys will share my excitement: we are taking a trip to CA in a few weeks for some hiking, beach time, visiting family, etc, and DH (happily and without hesitation!) agreed to a Disneyland day! (Maybe my love of the Mouse is finally rubbing off on him?) Can't wait to ride GOTG! Woo!!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I guess I consider my longest run of the week to be a long run.  

July totals:

Total miles - 126.49 mi
Total Time - 18:16:17
Average Pace - 8:40
Avg HR - 148

Not a bad month.  Working on base mileage after taking most of June off.  It has been so hot/humid/miserable, I am surprised my Avg HR was under 150.  
August will be more base building with some more speed work thrown in for "fun".


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what distance do you call a run a long run? This answer will vary based on the race you are training for, so let us know what distance you are training for in you answer. There is no right or wrong answer here, just curious how everyone looks at the weekend long runs.



I feel like I have two definitions.

1) A run at which I run long run pace and for at least 90 minutes in duration.  Long run pace being defined as roughly Marathon Tempo + 9%.
2) Any run at or longer than 120 minutes in duration.

I do long aerobic steady state paced runs (my long runs) and then I also do runs that I feel are long (runs that exceed 120 minutes).  But they don't necessarily have to be the same thing.  Sometimes my runs over 120 minutes incorporate a variety of different paces in order to specifically target certain physiological aspects I'm aiming to improve.  And occasionally my mid-week runs will be longer than my weekend runs.

*July Training Summary*
Running duration = 34:06 hours
Running mileage = 250.9 miles
Average Pace = 8:09 min/mile (Marathon Pace + 81 seconds)
Average HR = 135 bpm (67% HRR, or about 12% lower than Marathon Pace)

July was a solid month as the build towards Chicago continues.  I saw my highest T+D ever at 177 (95F with a dew point of 82 (65% humidity)).  I feel closer to pre-injury levels from December 2017 than I have all year.  Maybe, just maybe in better shape than then which would truly be exciting.  But with this really hot/humid summer for WI, it's been really hard to see the realized gains yet.  I've got 10 weeks till Chicago and just under 3 weeks until my fitness test HM.  Hopefully the weather cooperates for both and I'll have a good barometer come mid-August what a realistic goal may end up in October.  Just trying to stay healthy and feeling good.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what distance do you call a run a long run? This answer will vary based on the race you are training for, so let us know what distance you are training for in you answer. There is no right or wrong answer here, just curious how everyone looks at the weekend long runs.



I classify it as anything over 13 miles since most of my training is usually for a full, a half IM, or a full IM.


----------



## Kerry1957

Random offer...Based on some discussion on these boards I ordered an ID from roadid.com. It arrived today (the shoe version) and I am very happy with it. Included was a $10 off code (the shoe ID is $20 + $2.99 shipping) to give to someone in need of an ID. I don't know of anyone, so the first person that responds here will get it. Just add it to this discussion because if people PM me others will not know if they are first or not. I will PM you back with the code. 

Perhaps after you order you can pass on your coupon code to another dis boarder.


----------



## Kerry1957

At this point in my training a long run is over 8 miles. Over 8 I have to: 

Plan a route (out and back or loops)
remember to eat before I run
stash a water bottle
bring along a GU gel or 2
6 or less I just enjoy a run; 6-8 is an awkward middle distance.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD: For me, my longest run of the week is my long run. Some weeks my long run is 4-5 miles, other weeks it's 10 miles. But whatever I'm training for, whatever distance I'm running, my long run is the longest run of the week.


Ditto


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  In the past I probably went with any run over 1 hour as a long run when training using the Galloway plan.  I'm currently on a @DopeyBadger plan for the San Francisco Giant Race Half Marathon in September.  It hasn't had any long runs as of yet, but I also think that he's using it as a way to really prepare me for Dopey in January.


----------



## LdyStormy76

July: 119.15 miles
YTD: 529.76 miles

Pulling out a new pair of shoes from my collection to start wearing in rotation during August; want to get a few miles on them before Disneyland Paris.  Anyone else like those first few days with new shoes?


----------



## camaker

*July Training Summary*
Running duration = 18:20 hours
Running mileage = 108.1 miles
Average Pace = 10:55 min/mile 
Average HR = 156 bpm
Cycling mileage = 63.8 miles

July has been a frustrating month for running.  I'm happy to get back over the 100 mile/month threshold, but I don't feel like I'm making the gains I need to be midway through Chicago training.  Runs have felt like slogs and I've had to bail on pacing goals and insert walk breaks in order to get through some of the longer runs.  Part of it is that my plan called for a step up in pacing this month, which has been a challenge.  In retrospect, I think it would have been better to bite the bullet and go with the faster pacing from the start so I'd have the earlier, lower mileage weeks to acclimate to the pace rather than jumping in in the middle like this.  Ultimately, though, I think a lot of the struggles have had to do with weather and work.  The heat and humidity here have been unrelenting and on top of that, work has been extremely stressful with multiple projects peaking at once.  I've been getting less sleep as a result.  Throw trying to lose a few pounds mid-training cycle into the mix and it's a perfect storm of how not to have a good training cycle, I think.  

One other factor that I'll throw in, too, is that I loved how I felt running 5 days/week last year.  I felt like I was in the best shape of my life.  But after this year's shin injury, the PT strongly advised me to keep running to 4 days/week.  In an attempt to regain at least some of the losses, I've picked up cycling this month.  Unfortunately, I'm not sure the best way to use it to accentuate my running fitness so I'm still in the mode of seeing what I can do.  I'm sure going from no cycling in the last 15 years to 21+ miles in a single ride last Sunday is not the optimal way to progress.  And don't get me started on the joys of clipless pedals.  Great for riding.  Even better for falling over afterwards.  Anyone have suggestions on how to incorporate cycling into a running plan?

Hopefully August will be a bit better as work eases off a bit and I get better acclimated to the faster pacing.  Until then, thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: Echoing a few others, anything 10 miles or more is a long run, at least to me.  When you hit double-digits, that's a long run.  I like the simplicity of that rule.  

July mileage:
234 miles
32:14:46

Finally got some fall races picked out and registered:

Sept.
30 - Bikefan - Prince William Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A)

Oct.
20 - Bikefan - Baltimore Marathon - (4:00 / N/A)
28 - Bikefan - Marine Corps Marathon - (4:00 / N/A)

Nov.
3- Bikefan - Disney Wine and Dine 10K - (N/G / N/A)
4 - Bikefan - Disney Wine and Dine Half - (N/G / N/A)
10 - Bikefan - Richmond Marathon - (sub-3:25 (BQ)/ N/A)

Dec.
15 - Bikefan - Surfin Santa 5 Miler - (N/G / N/A)


----------



## KaitlynJ

Kerry1957 said:


> Random offer...Based on some discussion on these boards I ordered an ID from roadid.com. It arrived today (the shoe version) and I am very happy with it. Included was a $10 off code (the shoe ID is $20 + $2.99 shipping) to give to someone in need of an ID. I don't know of anyone, so the first person that responds here will get it. Just add it to this discussion because if people PM me others will not know if they are first or not. I will PM you back with the code.
> 
> Perhaps after you order you can pass on your coupon code to another dis boarder.



@Kerry1957  - I would love the code if no one has claimed it yet! I'm dying to get one of the ones that slides on to my Apple Watch but haven't pulled the trigger yet. And I would love to pay it forward here if I get a code after ordering mine.


----------



## Miranda

I'm bummed they don't make ones that slide onto the Garmin bands anymore.


----------



## cavepig

I like the long run is whatever my long run is of the week is   For marathon training anything 10+ is long to me currently.  When I'm not training for anything I would say 6 is long.

July miles - 232.5 (Sept. marathon) I think this is my highest month ever.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Miranda said:


> I'm bummed they don't make ones that slide onto the Garmin bands anymore.


Not happy about that! I was hoping to order one.


----------



## StacyStrong

This thread is super intimidating. I am a very VERY new runner.  I've been at it for just over a month. I haven't ran in YEARs. My long run is anything more than 5 minutes straight. Haha.

I'm taking baby steps, though? I can only improve, I guess..


----------



## BuckeyeBama

StacyStrong said:


> This thread is super intimidating. I am a very VERY new runner.  I've been at it for just over a month. I haven't ran in YEARs. My long run is anything more than 5 minutes straight. Haha.
> 
> I'm taking baby steps, though? I can only improve, I guess..


We all started there. Stick with it and you will amaze yourself.


----------



## Kerry1957

KaitlynJ said:


> @Kerry1957  - I would love the code if no one has claimed it yet! I'm dying to get one of the ones that slides on to my Apple Watch but haven't pulled the trigger yet. And I would love to pay it forward here if I get a code after ordering mine.



You're the first. I'll send you a PM with the number.
Enjoy


----------



## StacyStrong

BuckeyeBama said:


> We all started there. Stick with it and you will amaze yourself.


Honestly, my first run a month? I could barely run a minute straight, so I AM seeing progress, it just seems so slow.  I'm so impressed by runners! 

I'm **hoping** I can finish a half marathon in April 2019.


----------



## LdyStormy76

StacyStrong said:


> This thread is super intimidating. I am a very VERY new runner.  I've been at it for just over a month. I haven't ran in YEARs. My long run is anything more than 5 minutes straight. Haha.
> 
> I'm taking baby steps, though? I can only improve, I guess..



Do not let the thread get to you. A year ago I was lurking and too intimidated to post since I consider myself a fast walker.  That changed in January when I got to meet some of the people and they helped keep me sane before my first 5k without my DH cheering.

Think of us as a big, loud, slightly disfunctional group of people who swap stories, provide information, tease each other, act as a sounding board, and support each other.

Edited to add: yes, if you keep with it you can do a half in April 2019. I am one of many here who did a ‘nothing to half marathon’ program in 12 months, and I walked it.


----------



## Kerry1957

StacyStrong said:


> Honestly, my first run a month? I could barely run a minute straight, so I AM seeing progress, it just seems so slow.  I'm so impressed by runners!
> 
> I'm **hoping** I can finish a half marathon in April 2019.



I started running 3 years ago at 57 years old and 60 pounds overweight and I know how hard it was for me to start. @BuckeyeBama and @LdyStormy76  are right on. My only advice is to not be afraid to start slowly perhaps with walk breaks in between short jogging spells.  I forget who said it first (maybe Jim Fixx) but it went something like start so slow the neighbors will notice. Trying to run fast will only frustrate you and lead to nagging little injuries.

And remember....you, Stacy are a runner! On these boards there is no minimum qualification for pace or distance to be labeled a runner.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

StacyStrong said:


> This thread is super intimidating. I am a very VERY new runner.  I've been at it for just over a month. I haven't ran in YEARs. My long run is anything more than 5 minutes straight. Haha.
> 
> I'm taking baby steps, though? I can only improve, I guess..


Please don't be intimidated by this thread.  I used to think it was more for better and/or more "serious" runners than myself.  I figured they talked about things way over my head and/or running ability.  I soon learned how wrong I was.  Instead, it's a thread for people to talk about running and ask their questions.  When I posted my fears about running a marathon, every single response I encouraged me, but also expressed support if I decided to not run a marathon.   

I went from not having ever ran at all to finishing a half marathon simply by finding a plan I liked and following it, often very imperfectly.  And I was foolish enough back then to attempt that without a support group around me.  I can truthfully say I'm a better runner because of what I've learned here.  



LdyStormy76 said:


> Do not let the thread get to you. A year ago I was lurking and too intimidated to post since I consider myself a fast walker.  That changed in January when I got to meet some of the people and they helped keep me sane before my first 5k without my DH cheering.
> 
> Think of us as a big, loud, slightly disfunctional group of people who swap stories, provide information, tease each other, act as a sounding board, and support each other.
> 
> Edited to add: yes, if you keep with it you can do a half in April 2019. I am one of many here who did a ‘nothing to half marathon’ program in 12 months, and I walked it.


That's a great description of this group.  The great thing though is that I believe the more experienced and speedier among us are extremely supportive of the newest among us at any distance.


----------



## StacyStrong

You guys are awesome! Thanks. I'll definitely keep checking into this thread.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what distance do you call a run a long run? This answer will vary based on the race you are training for, so let us know what distance you are training for in you answer. There is no right or wrong answer here, just curious how everyone looks at the weekend long runs.


ATTQOTD: I don’t really have a definition but for some reason, I tend to call any run over 9 miles a “long run”. 

July Miles = 184

June = 151
May = 156
April = 113
March = 99
February = 78
January = 67

Yearly Total = 848

I had a really good month running considering how hot and humid it was all July. I felt really good on all the runs and did a 15 mile run and a 16 mile run - my two farthest runs ever. August will be my last month building base miles before the preparation for Goofy starts in September.


----------



## Slogger

No worries about fitting in here @StacyStrong.   Everyone's running journey may be different but we all had to start at the beginning too.
Looking forward to your questions and stories too!


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @OldSlowGoofyGuy on the retirement!!    Hope you get to do lots of things with all your free time.


----------



## Slogger

Impressive list of events coming up for you @BikeFan.   I was tempted to sign up for the Prince William Half too, and hope you post a trip report after the event.
Baltimore and MCM are awesome, my wife and I will be at Richmond to run the Half this year.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   My long run is typically the "longest" run of the week.   Anything over 10 miles seems long to me!   

July totals:   180.1 miles
                      9:44 pace
                   616 miles ytd (goal for year is 1200 miles)

Big step up from 0 miles May 17-June 25th and 22 miles total for June.
Heat and humidity or relentless rain have been a factor all month but I tried to complete treadmill runs early in the week and do my outside running
on the weekends.   Worked on improving my endurance and mental strength this month.  August should see a small decrease in mileage, but more focus on speedwork, hills, and strength training.


----------



## Disney at Heart

July
Miles: 100.19 
Time: 18.93 hr
Pace: 11:20 

Had to slow down to try to get the miles in!


----------



## Smilelea

July totals: 

58 miles

Should have been a little more but I had to cut a couple of runs short due to timing/weather. 


My "long runs" are on Friday or Saturday. But right now, I consider a true long run to be 5+ miles. My current training plan is working towards continuously running a 10K. My first and only 10K was completed by doing run/walk intervals. Although there is absolutely nothing wrong with this, I wanted to challenge myself to run one continuously.  I have a few weeks left on this plan and it has gone fabulously.  My next @DopeyBadger plan, I believe, will be to prepare me for the half in January.


----------



## cburnett11

July totals:
Total Miles: 219.63
Total Time: 34:03:17
Average Pace: 9:18 min/mile
Average Cadence: 164
Average HR: 137
New states:  1 (South Carolina)


----------



## BikeFan

StacyStrong said:


> This thread is super intimidating. I am a very VERY new runner.  I've been at it for just over a month. I haven't ran in YEARs. My long run is anything more than 5 minutes straight. Haha.
> 
> I'm taking baby steps, though? I can only improve, I guess..



Everyone was new to the sport sometime.  Just focus on your progress, and you'll amaze yourself over time.  No need to be intimidated - this is a great group, and everyone respects the effort, whatever your goals are.  Best of luck to you!  



Slogger said:


> Impressive list of events coming up for you @BikeFan.   I was tempted to sign up for the Prince William Half too, and hope you post a trip report after the event.
> Baltimore and MCM are awesome, my wife and I will be at Richmond to run the Half this year.



Thanks.  I've not run the PW Half before, but I've heard it's a little hilly, so we'll see.  It's not really a goal race, so I'm not too worried about it.  I did MCM last year and the Baltimore Half, so running the full will be a new experience.  Enjoyed both of those races except for the heat that weekend.  Hopefully it'll be a little cooler this year.  Good luck at Richmond!  That one was first marathon in 2012, and I've done it every year since.  Next year it's on my 50th birthday, so of course I'm coming back to run it again.  What better way to celebrate a birthday than to run a marathon!


----------



## cburnett11

@OldSlowGoofyGuy Awesome news about your retirement!


----------



## cburnett11

@sourire A day in Disneyland is great.  If you’ve never been (or if you have), you’re gonna love it.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD: A long run for me is the long run for the week. I am currently at 8 miles for a long run and building. These long runs have always been what I consider a very important part of training. It is the mileage builder with the shorter runs meant for improving pace. 

July = 97.2 miles


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD I flag anything over 15km as a long run in Strava, so I’ll go with that! It generally does require a bit more planning than usual, plus in warner months sustenance.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what distance do you call a run a long run? This answer will vary based on the race you are training for, so let us know what distance you are training for in you answer. There is no right or wrong answer here, just curious how everyone looks at the weekend long runs.



Typically for me, 16 miles and longer is a long run (16/18/20).  I then have my "mid-range" run, 11-15.  I will sometimes opt for a shorter long run and throw in some intervals or hills--typically done on the treadmill, and almost always a progression run.

July totals:

mileage:  262
avg. pace:  7:22/mile

I was a little surprised I was able to get as many miles as I did.  I spent two weeks in Hawaii and ran everyday but one.  Vacations usually mean much lower mileage but I couldn't resist running in that environment.


----------



## sourire

cburnett11 said:


> @sourire A day in Disneyland is great. If you’ve never been (or if you have), you’re gonna love it.


Have been there a couple of times and usually only for a day at a time. Always trying to pack everything into a...marathon day? 
Absolutely love it there! DH prefers it to WDW...the fact that you can get in and out a little more quickly, and not have to be "immersed in the magic" (note: quotes indicate his words). He feels sort of "trapped in the magic" when in WDW. He is a great sport though. [Major points obtained when he flew in at the last minute to spectate marathon weekend this year. Flew in Friday night, spectated the half for his mom, "suffered" through brunch at Chef Mickey's with a few mimosas, spectated the marathon for me, and then flew home! "No park time and minimal Mouse encounters: the perfect WDW weekend."]


----------



## Sleepless Knight

July mileage:  54.5  Some of that is walking for cross training purposes on non running days since the elliptical wipes out my quads worse than running a half marathon does, but I don't feel like figuring out how much was running vs how much was walking.  It's more running than walking though.


----------



## flav

sourire said:


> Congratulations on your retirement @OldSlowGoofyGuy!
> 
> Hope those of us with injuries, upcoming or recently completed surgeries, kidney stones, and other illnesses heal as swiftly and as painlessly as possible!


Well said @sourire I second on all this


----------



## Bree

July Totals:
Miles - 133.01
Time - 25:19:21
Average Pace - 11:25

Miles YTD: 797.81


----------



## SarahDisney

July Totals
*Distance: *55.54 miles
*Time: *11:37:37 hours 
*Avg. Pace:* 12:34/mile

Less than I wanted, but that's my own fault because I kept either skipping runs or cutting them short.
I'm already behind schedule for August too ... I blame the rain. Nobody wants to do an extra loop around the block in the rain. (Before you all jump on me ... I know, I know, some people like running in the rain. I'm made out of sugar (it's because I'm sweet, not because of all the chocolate I eat), so I melt in the rain.)


----------



## KSellers88

*July Totals:*
Distance: 160 miles
Ave Pace: 9:48
Avg HR: 158

*YTD Total:* 1,044 miles (756 to go!)


----------



## LSUlakes

StacyStrong said:


> This thread is super intimidating. I am a very VERY new runner.  I've been at it for just over a month. I haven't ran in YEARs. My long run is anything more than 5 minutes straight. Haha.
> 
> I'm taking baby steps, though? I can only improve, I guess..



Welcome to the thread! Please do not be intimidated by this thread we are a friendly bunch! The truth of the matter is the first version of this thread and the ones that have followed have been created for purpose to help runners of all levels. The Disney running events draw more first timers than probably any other race out there. There is a reason for this, it's a friendly, magical race! I've spent 2-3 years on one of the Runners World forums, and while they are really nice people for the most part the conversation pertaining to running is much more detailed and a few folks will make a negative comment here and there. To my knowledge, that does not happen in this thread with this great group of people. We have all been where you are at today. You have come a long way already! The decision to get out there to run any distance or duration is a big step. You have also been sticking with it for a month now! You are off to a great start! You, like many of us got to a point where we were looking for answers on what to do and not do, and this is the thread for it. As you have noticed we have daily Questions Of The Day. This are usually random questions I think of on my drive to work. Sometimes they are a question someone in the group sends me via PM as a suggestion. The goals of these questions is to keep the discussion going, and hopefully we all learn something from them, I know I have. 
Just remember, we all stood where you are at some point to get where we are today. Its hard work, but it is fun! I for example started out using couch to 5k. This may be a good plan for you to look into as well. As long as you keep at it, you will improve and you will also be able to run a half in April. We look forward to your participation in this thread and best of luck to you as you continue the greatest journey there is, that is, your running journey.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Who here uses Strava? Do you use it as your GPS for your runs or just a place to share runs with others? If you are a garmin user and have strava, did you pay for the premium package? What does it offer different than Garmin Express? Strava Premium folks do you recommend it and what cool features does it offer?

ATTQOTD: I use Strave as a place to sync runs with others. I have a Garmin watch and look at most my data from Garmin Connect, but was curious what other features Strava offered in its paid package and if it is worth the investment.


----------



## kywyldcat03

*July Totals:*
Distance: 124 miles
Ave Pace: 9:50
Avg HR: 146


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races to start off the month of August:

04 - @Miranda  - Beach to Beacon 10k (NG / N/A)
05 - @SarahDisney  - NYRR Manhattan 7 Mile (TBA / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If either of you need to revise your goal, or if someone not listed has a race coming up that they would like to add to the OP, just let me know and I will be happy to add it. Have a great run, and we look forward to hearing how your race goes!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I use Strava for GPS purposes. I think I’m on private, so my one follower (my husband) is the only one who sees my runs. If I want to share runs, I’ll put it on my Instagram story.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: I have my Garmin synced with Strava.  It's nice to see other people's workouts each day.  I have a number of people that I follow from here as well as some local runner friends.  It's nice to check into what others are doing to try and hold myself more accountable as well as to give each other encouragement.  I rarely go look at my Garmin Connect data because I prefer to view it on Strava.  There are some interesting "Fitness Trend" type charts on Strava and I like that it will give a stress score based on HR data.  I also track my shoe mileage in this app.  I'm a premium member, but not entirely sure what I get extra for that.  I first purchased it a while back when you could redeem earned New Balance points for Strava subscriptions... I don't wear NB, so it seemed like a good way to spend these other-wised unused points.  But I've renewed since then because I like the app enough to pay to be premium.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I use Strava to link to my Garmin and to share runs with others. I do not pay for the premium package because my Garmin gives me so much data on its own. I recommend it as a way to stay accountable, which is also why I have Instagram and a Training Journal on here.

Edited to add: I do sometimes get concerned about the privacy of Strava. I run very similar routes and with the crazy way the world is now that sometimes becomes a worry of mine. It's probably just paranoia, but I've seriously considered changing my settings at times.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who here uses Strava? Do you use it as your GPS for your runs or just a place to share runs with others? If you are a garmin user and have strava, did you pay for the premium package? What does it offer different than Garmin Express? Strava Premium folks do you recommend it and what cool features does it offer?


No Strava here, but I have been considering it mostly as a way to see where people run when I travel.  I would assume that if the heat maps show a bright zone it is probably worth considering over using a hotel treadmill.  I look forward to reading what other people use it for!


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I use Strava, but my RunningAhead account is my primary running log.  My TomTom watch auto-uploads to Strava, so all my outdoor runs get recorded (as long as I remember to start my watch).  I used to enter my treadmill runs on Strava also, but I've been very lazy about that this year.  I otherwise use it to keep track of a few running buddies, but I'm really not a big Strava user.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who here uses Strava? Do you use it as your GPS for your runs or just a place to share runs with others? If you are a garmin user and have strava, did you pay for the premium package? What does it offer different than Garmin Express? Strava Premium folks do you recommend it and what cool features does it offer?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I use Strave as a place to sync runs with others. I have a Garmin watch and look at most my data from Garmin Connect, but was curious what other features Strava offered in its paid package and if it is worth the investment.



I've recently been experimenting with Strava and have been reasonably pleased with it. It's got a lot of data in an easily accessible format but there are some pretty glaring omissions. I've recently added premium but it's too soon to really evaluate if it's worth the cost yet. 

I've also had fun with the Strativistix Chrome overlay (which does not require premium). I have not really used the social media aspects of it outside of joining the DIS runDisney Community. There are enough folks in that club to give a good estimation of one's performance without drowning in a tsunami of members.

I still use my Garmin interface since it's easier to keep other fitness information (steps, swimming, sleep, etc) separate from my running data.

The DIS Strava group can be found here: https://www.strava.com/clubs/DISboards_Community

Our discussion of Stratavistix can be found here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-trimp.3691221/


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:   I do sync my garmin up with Strava.  I agree with @cburnett11, I use Strava to follow others from here and my running club....and to keep myself accountable.   I look at Strava much more than I do Garmin Connect.  

I prefer the websites for both instead of the apps on the phone....


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: No Strava, no Garmin. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband uses strava


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: No strava for me!

July: 65 miles
It was overall a good training month for me. I changed my eating/diet, so that's been really challenging at times with running, but I think I'm starting to figure it out.


----------



## GreatLakes

StacyStrong said:


> Honestly, my first run a month? I could barely run a minute straight, so I AM seeing progress, it just seems so slow.  I'm so impressed by runners!
> 
> I'm **hoping** I can finish a half marathon in April 2019.



You have plenty of time.  It was under a year between my first 5K and first half and that is plenty of time to get up to the distance provided you have no health problems that keep you from training.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who here uses Strava? Do you use it as your GPS for your runs or just a place to share runs with others? If you are a garmin user and have strava, did you pay for the premium package? What does it offer different than Garmin Express? Strava Premium folks do you recommend it and what cool features does it offer?



I have the free Strava account.  I use the SportTracks desktop application and Garmin Connect as my primary tracking software but I link my Garmin with TrainingPeaks, SmashRun, and Strava just to get the different analytics that each offers.  I have every service set to private so no one besides me can see anything.  I actually just added Strava to my list this week so I haven't done much with it yet.  I like the idea of using it to find good places to run when I travel an also use MapMyRun for that.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what distance do you call a run a long run?



I used to think anything over 6 miles, but right now 6 miles is the shortest run I'm doing! When the W&D training plan starts in a week and a half, the shortest will be 8 miles! (I hope I'm up for this.) At that point, the long runs will be 12 to 16.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who here uses Strava?



I'm linked in to Strava, but I don't check on it nearly as much as I should to stay connected with people. I use the Garmin Connect site for data, and my plans are on Final Surge. It's almost too much.

*July Report*
Miles: 154
YTD: 953

Not quite what I wanted this month, but had to take about a week off to knock out some PF. Lost half a run plus a long run due to what I think was food poisoning. That wasn't fun.

*August Preview*
The plan for W&D begins. Lots of miles (for me). Weight training. Clean diet. Big goals. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I just started using Strava and I use it mostly for gps and ease of sharing with another person. I also use Samsung health which gives me much more detailed info on each run.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I use Strava for my primary workout tracking app.  I track everything in there... all my runs, yoga, indoor cycling (when I still had my old gym membership and was spinning), hikes, and cross training at Orangetheory.  I like being able to see all my workouts in one place.  I also like how it makes it easy to track my shoes.  I originally used to use Runkeeper, but at the time, you could not have Garmin automatically sync to Runkeeper, and I got really tired of manually doing it every run, so I switched over to Strava and imported all my Runkeeper history.

I sync my Garmin to Strava.  The only time I use the actual Strava app is when my Garmin battery is dead or it starts dying mid-run, I will start up Strava just in case I can't finish the run with the watch so that I have the whole thing.  I just got a new Garmin last week so HOPEFULLY the battery thing is not an issue for a while, and I'm going to break it in this week at my race!  My old 220 is over 3 years old and barely holds a charge for 3 hours and is extremely difficult to recharge because that model came with a clip style charger and 2 of the pins got stuck pushed in, so I have to set something really heavy on top of the watch to get the clip to make contact.  I really like the plug in style charger cable my new VA3 has.

I always found the Garmin website to be really clunky and hard to use.  I do have the Strava Premium membership, because you can link up Strava with your New Balance rewards account and earn points for each workout you track in Strava, and one of the things you used to be able to redeem your points for was 1 month or 3 month blocks of Strava Premium.  So I used to build up points and then redeem them for 3 month blocks of Premium and pay for it that way.  At some point like a year or so ago, you stopped being able to redeem the points for that, and I'm just lazy and never turned it off.   (Side note topical to the forum:  you used to also be able to redeem your points for entries to Disney races... I don't know if that's still a thing, I haven't really gone to the NB site in a while since you stopped being able to redeem for Strava... I wonder if maybe that's gone away too now that they don't have the Disney sneakers and stuff).


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: My Garmin syncs to Strava. I like how Strava shows your data a little bit better than Garmin plus I like to see others runs. Im too cheap to upgrade to the premium version. 

Yesterday’s question: I consider anything 6-7 miles or longer as a long run. But really it’s just however long my plan for the week says I have to run is my long run. 

July miles: 70


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I sync Garmin Connect to Strava to use the Stratavistix tool. I generally do not have trouble holding myself accountable, so don't use the social media aspect of Strava.

Other than Stratavistix, the only thing I've done is look at the fly-bys. It's completely useless, but fun to waste some time with.

I could see my social media usage changing now that I'm going to have more time.

Question: does everyone use tapiriik to sync between GC and Strava? Is there another way to do it? Anyone paid for the automatic sync that tapiriik has? Does it work as advertised?


----------



## flav

* Akward but happy revised July results*
I was the first one to post my July totals this month and there was a reason for it: I was so jet lagged that I thought the month was over 

I realised my mistake at the Visitor Center of Mount Haleakala (Why don’t they put the right date on the stamp? Oh, they are right). Then I sadly concluded that I would’t be able to top the month off, we were going for a hike at nearly 10000ft of altitude.

It is only once on the Sliding Sand Trail that I realised it was the best running trail ever! For stability, not for speed if you count the way up. So...

*Revised July results*
Total distance: 104.6km (65 miles) 
Average speed: 6.37min/km (10.25min/miles)

Edit with an ontrail picture for reference, this is DD running ahead:


----------



## GreatLakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: I sync Garmin Connect to Strava to use the Stratavistix tool. I generally do not have trouble holding myself accountable, so don't use the social media aspect of Strava.
> 
> Other than Stratavistix, the only thing I've done is look at the fly-bys. It's completely useless, but fun to waste some time with.
> 
> I could see my social media usage changing now that I'm going to have more time.
> 
> Question: does everyone use tapiriik to sync between GC and Strava? Is there another way to do it? Anyone paid for the automatic sync that tapiriik has? Does it work as advertised?



I don't link my Garmin device directly to Strava, I upload to Garmin Connect and then everything auto uploads from there to Strava.  It is just a setting inside Strava where you enter your Garmin Connect credentials.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I don’t use Strava and even if there was a way to sync with Nike Run (is there?), I seem to have trouble with resetting my password these days and won’t risk loosing my access.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I use Strava for the DISboards group (which I rarely pay attention to anyway...). Strava syncs automatically with my Garmin, which is what I use as my "single source of truth" for everything, so I really only look at Strava if I'm looking at GAP (grade-adjusted pace), which is something Garmin doesn't seem to do. So no need for Premium for me since I don't use it much.



KSellers88 said:


> Edited to add: I do sometimes get concerned about the privacy of Strava. I run very similar routes and with the crazy way the world is now that sometimes becomes a worry of mine. It's probably just paranoia, but I've seriously considered changing my settings at times.



Yeah, I get this. I have it set to not show a certain radius around my house, but I'm wondering if even that's too much information. Someone could easily find out when and where I generally run. It's a little scary.


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> Yeah, I get this. I have it set to not show a certain radius around my house, but I'm wondering if even that's too much information. Someone could easily find out when and where I generally run. It's a little scary.


I used to do this but then I turned it off.  I get how it's a good tool for some purposes, but for me I felt like it wasn't necessary.  I never start or stop a run at my actual house.  I live in a 60 unit townhouse development, and I always start/stop at the entrance to the main road.  I guess they could figure out where I myself am or am going to be, but I always looked at it like someone might be trying to figure out when to rob my house.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who here uses Strava? Do you use it as your GPS for your runs or just a place to share runs with others? If you are a garmin user and have strava, did you pay for the premium package? What does it offer different than Garmin Express? Strava Premium folks do you recommend it and what cool features does it offer?


ATTQOTD: I do not use Strava


----------



## SarahDisney

Miranda said:


> I used to do this but then I turned it off.  I get how it's a good tool for some purposes, but for me I felt like it wasn't necessary.  I never start or stop a run at my actual house.  I live in a 60 unit townhouse development, and I always start/stop at the entrance to the main road.  I guess they could figure out where I myself am or am going to be, but I always looked at it like someone might be trying to figure out when to rob my house.



Yeah, I used to start and stop a block or two away, so then it was off. Now that I start and stop at the house, I have it on.
And in case anyone has figured out where I live and wants to rob my house ... the joy of living with my parents is that there's still someone home when I leave the house so I don't have to set the alarm.
(I do, however, sometimes have to remember to turn it off before I leave the house ... yes, I forgot that this morning. Thankfully, I realized right away and was able to turn it off before it got loud, so I didn't wake anyone up.)


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I have an addiction to my phone and apps, so yes I use Strava. But I don't use it while I run. I track my run with my Garmin, which syncs to my Garmin Connect, which uploads my run to Strava. I use Runkeeper while I am actually running. I like being able to go on Strava and see what my friends (mostly you guys) are up to and how their training is going. Frankly, I don't have a lot of friends on Garmin Connect and Runkeeper so it's lonely over there.


----------



## StacyStrong

What apps/tech/apparel/accessories would you all recommend for a new runner? 

I currently use an apple watch. I'm good on shoes (I was fitted for Brooks at a running store) but is there anything else you would recommend a new runner use/invest in?


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Frankly, I don't have a lot of friends on Garmin Connect and Runkeeper so it's lonely over there.



If I knew how to make friends on Garmin Connect, we could be friends there 



StacyStrong said:


> What apps/tech/apparel/accessories would you all recommend for a new runner?
> 
> I currently use an apple watch. I'm good on shoes (I was fitted for Brooks at a running store) but is there anything else you would recommend a new runner use/invest in?



I think you're in good shape with the watch and shoes.
Personally, I carry my phone (and a few other things) with me on all runs, so I like having a belt for that - if you're going to carry your phone (not sure if you have the Apple Watch that can GPS without the phone), that (or an armband) may be something you want to invest in. (Another option is capris/skirts/tights with a big enough pocket for your phone). In terms of apparel, I usually buy whatever's cheap because I'm not picky, but if you find something you really love, you may want to buy more than one of it.
Don't feel a need to buy all the things just because it's marketed for runners. Some runners buy a lot of things, others make do with what they have. See what works for you. Running involves a lot of trial and error - just keep going and you'll figure it out.


----------



## jennamfeo

StacyStrong said:


> What apps/tech/apparel/accessories would you all recommend for a new runner?
> 
> I currently use an apple watch. I'm good on shoes (I was fitted for Brooks at a running store) but is there anything else you would recommend a new runner use/invest in?


I agree with @SarahDisney! When I first started running I had my phone to track my runs and some shoes and literally one pair of running shorts that I ran into the ground. I recommend getting into a groove with running before you start spending money on things just because the world says runners should have it.


----------



## Miranda

Definitely buy thing as it comes up that you need/want them, don't just buy stuff you think you might need now.   With some workout clothes and sneakers, you are definitely good to start!  If you find yourself thinking, "I wish I could carry some water..." or "I wish I had some headphones..." or "I need a better place to put my phone..."  we can all certainly help you out then, but it's very easy to buy things you think you might need that you never end up using.


----------



## camaker

StacyStrong said:


> What apps/tech/apparel/accessories would you all recommend for a new runner?
> 
> I currently use an apple watch. I'm good on shoes (I was fitted for Brooks at a running store) but is there anything else you would recommend a new runner use/invest in?



There are so many options and solutions to the issues that runners come across it's hard to make a solid recommendation at the start.  My suggestion is to start running.  During/after the runs, you'll inevitably think "I wish I could...".  Once that thought hits, look into the options for solving it and find one that looks like it would work for you.

As an example, "I wish I could carry water with me when I run".  You then look for ways to carry water and find out there are many ways to accomplish that and have to decide whether you want to try a handheld water bottle, a belt with bottles on it, or a backpack with a bladder (or bottles, even).  Try it, see if you like it.  If not, try something else.  There really aren't that many "one size fits all" answers for new runners, so just enjoy the experiences and discoveries that come along with it.


----------



## GreatLakes

StacyStrong said:


> What apps/tech/apparel/accessories would you all recommend for a new runner?
> 
> I currently use an apple watch. I'm good on shoes (I was fitted for Brooks at a running store) but is there anything else you would recommend a new runner use/invest in?



Number 1 is properly fitted shoes so you already have that.  Most of the stuff runners get is a want as opposed to a need and that includes most of what I get.  The only needs in my opinion are properly fitted shoes and something wicking to run in.  It doesn't have to be top of the line or expensive but if you get nothing else I would invest in wicking socks for the sake of your feet.  

I have also become a big fan of foam rolling and think that is the one suggestion I have beyond the obvious equipment and clothing you might think about.  

Lastly, visibility is important so if you run when it is dark or at lower light times of the day some clip on lights like these are a really good idea.  Again not strictly a need but anything that enhances safety is good.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who here uses Strava? Do you use it as your GPS for your runs or just a place to share runs with others? If you are a garmin user and have strava, did you pay for the premium package? What does it offer different than Garmin Express? Strava Premium folks do you recommend it and what cool features does it offer?


I am part of the Dis Strava group and another group. I don't use it as my run tracker though. I use runKeeper because that works well with my Apple Watch. It has everything I want in a running watch app.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I don't have a lot of friends on Garmin Connect and Runkeeper so it's lonely over there.


I will be your runKeeper friend!


----------



## McNs

I’m a premium Strava member. I like the sdditional analysis features and especially like the personal heat map! 



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Question: does everyone use tapiriik to sync between GC and Strava? Is there another way to do it? Anyone paid for the automatic sync that tapiriik has? Does it work as advertised?



I used it to upload all 500 odd older runs from Garmin when I first joined Strava. Couldn’t see any other way to move those apart from one run at a time.


----------



## LSUlakes

StacyStrong said:


> What apps/tech/apparel/accessories would you all recommend for a new runner?
> 
> I currently use an apple watch. I'm good on shoes (I was fitted for Brooks at a running store) but is there anything else you would recommend a new runner use/invest in?



You have the two most expensive things needed so far, so thats a plus. Shoes though are a repeat expense, but thats ok. One thing I would recommend that you do not know you need it until its to late is body glide! I think a stick of it (think deodorant stick) is $7-10 range.


----------



## Miranda

I don't use tapiriik... I synced all my runs manually when I switched to Strava by exporting them and then reimporting them into Strava.  It was kind of tedious, but it was probably a year or maybe a few months less and I only ran 3x a week at most.  I'd probably use a service like that if I'd been doing it much longer or more frequently.  And once the old stuff was imported, the new stuff just syncs automatically.


----------



## gjramsey

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Frankly, I don't have a lot of friends on Garmin Connect and Runkeeper so it's lonely over there.




Same here, I have 4 connections on Garmin.  Not sure why I don't have more, when compared to Strava.


----------



## sylkai

Note to self: missing the last day of the month means a long thread to catch up on.

ATYQOTD: When I first started my half marathon training, way back when, 8 miles was my long run for a while. Now it's fuzzy though. I'd probably say double digits, although some of my workouts also hit double digits so who knows? It's always my longest run of the week.

ATTQOTD: I use Strava. And Garmin. And Smashrun. And Runkeeper. Hooray for automated syncing of run data across multiple services. But I look at Strava the most, data-wise. I've considered Premium but haven't gotten it yet. They're teasing some new features or something with it so I'm waiting to see what might come out of that.

I do worry about privacy - I don't like to use my real name online, courtesy of growing up online in the late 90s, and showing my location is anathema - so I have the runs set to upload as private by default. I've got the radius circle set, for when I choose to show a run (typically my long run, since I like to earn my badges). I don't sign up for the distance badges because those would require setting more runs as public. (Private runs don't count for badges.)

July totals: 43 miles at an average pace of 11:39 min/mile. Sigh. Also 197.9 miles on the recumbent bike and 12.21 miles of pool running. I'm building the mileage back up, slowly(ish), and should break 100 miles in August again, which will start to feel somewhat normal. I'm grateful to be back out running at all, given how long four weeks without it felt.

Speaking of which, @LSUlakes, I'm on for a race this weekend.  4 - Summer Breeze Half Marathon (NG/NA). My birthday half marathon, which I was desperate to still get to run and my recovery has gone well enough that my PT is allowing it, if not exactly encouraging it. This was going to be an A goal race before the stress fractures but since I haven't run anything longer than 5 miles in almost two months ...well... even I can make intelligent decisions sometimes.


----------



## cavepig

No Strava here.   I use Garmin connect but don't have friends.


----------



## LSUlakes

Was checking out the race list and it looks like we have every week covered except the last two in December. Anyone have a race or thinking of one during that time?


----------



## kleph

StacyStrong said:


> What apps/tech/apparel/accessories would you all recommend for a new runner?
> 
> I currently use an apple watch. I'm good on shoes (I was fitted for Brooks at a running store) but is there anything else you would recommend a new runner use/invest in?



That's the main things you need for now. Probably the thing to do next is find the apparel you feel comfortable in. Runners typically are creatures of habit so it's a process of finding the items that fit the routine that works for you. shorts, shirts, sunglasses, etc.



LSUlakes said:


> Was checking out the race list and it looks like we have every week covered except the last two in December. Anyone have a race or thinking of one during that time?



i imagine that's because everyone is going to be tapering.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Was checking out the race list and it looks like we have every week covered except the last two in December. Anyone have a race or thinking of one during that time?



I'm too lazy to look at a calendar - do you happen to know the Sunday dates of those two weeks? I can see what's going on around here, maybe hit up a 5K or easy 10K.
Also ... I'm contemplating a December 31st 11:59pm race, but undecided because a) that Uber ride home ain't gonna be cheap, and b) last year the temperature for this race was in the negatives. Also ... I'd probably be starting after midnight because I'm in a back corral, so I don't know if it counts.


----------



## sylkai

LSUlakes said:


> Was checking out the race list and it looks like we have every week covered except the last two in December. Anyone have a race or thinking of one during that time?


I've got a pair of local halfs I could consider on the 31st/1st.

If I do both I get a shiny connector medal too. >.>


----------



## Sanchez

I track all workouts with my Garmin but do not share them on any platform. I have no interest in tracking the workouts of others and am not sure why anyone would want to track my workouts.

I assume that there are practical reasons for sharing information, but mostly it seems there are two camps. There are those who find some social value in running/competing and those who solely view it as a method of escaping from the world and wish to keep it private.


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: I don't use Strava. I'd like to, but I have yet to figure out how to sync my runs from Nike Run Club with it. And I just can't bear to lose 9 years worth of data!


----------



## Miranda

I view Strava as more of a "hey great job getting out there and getting it done" type of social thing than a competition.   Sure there are competition things in there like the segments and stuff, but I am never going to win any of those so I don't pay attention to them.


----------



## LSUlakes

kleph said:


> i imagine that's because everyone is going to be tapering.



4 weeks out = Last "big long run" 20 miler which falls on Dec 15/16.
3 weeks out = My plan wants me to run a 10k race as pratice and follow up the next day with 16. Looks like I have some research to do. With the holiday approaching I may or may not have a lot of options.
2 weeks out = I completely understand for those running WDW. A race here would not be worth it. 



SarahDisney said:


> I'm too lazy to look at a calendar - do you happen to know the Sunday dates of those two weeks? I can see what's going on around here, maybe hit up a 5K or easy 10K.
> Also ... I'm contemplating a December 31st 11:59pm race, but undecided because a) that Uber ride home ain't gonna be cheap, and b) last year the temperature for this race was in the negatives. Also ... I'd probably be starting after midnight because I'm in a back corral, so I don't know if it counts.



December 23rd and 30th are the Sundays.


----------



## SarahDisney

Miranda said:


> I view Strava as more of a "hey great job getting out there and getting it done" type of social thing than a competition.   Sure there are competition things in there like the segments and stuff, but I am never going to win any of those so I don't pay attention to them.



This exactly.
When I do go on Strava, I like to give kudos to everyone as a way of saying, "hey, great job going out there." And when I get kudos, I really appreciate it because it means someone took a few seconds to see my hard work and congratulate them for it.



LSUlakes said:


> December 23rd and 30th are the Sundays.



Great. Thanks. I'll see what's going on around here and see if there's anything I want to do.


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> Was checking out the race list and it looks like we have every week covered except the last two in December. Anyone have a race or thinking of one during that time?



Possibly doing the Carolina Beach half marathon on 12/29...it all depends on if our friend who lives in NC ends up getting deployed or not. 

Edited to add...apparently there's a 5K in Atlanta on 12/22 I could do as well if no one else has a race that weekend. LOL. Keep the streak alive!


----------



## SarahDisney

Update: There is very little going on around here (race-wise, at least) the last two weeks of December! Especially the second to last week. I will investigate and see if a race-cation is an option.


----------



## ZellyB

I use Strava as well but not the premium.  I like the Disboards club and seeing how everyone is doing and giving and, of course, receiving kudos!  I like how some of the information is shown on Strava as well versus Garmin connect.  But, if I stop my Garmin right on the mileage mark, Strava always seems to be like .01 behind that which bugs me, so now I always run past until my Garmin says like 4.01 miles or something.  I refer to it as Strava's pound of flesh.


----------



## TheHamm

QOTD has sent me digging on strava.  Is it possible to use this to gather all my old runkeeper data and my new garmin data?  I do not see a good way to link between the two and find it oh so demoralizing that Garmin thinks I have only run 10 times.  And yes, I realize there is zero logic behind this feeling.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who here uses Strava? Do you use it as your GPS for your runs or just a place to share runs with others? If you are a garmin user and have strava, did you pay for the premium package? What does it offer different than Garmin Express? Strava Premium folks do you recommend it and what cool features does it offer?



I use Strava as a way to keep up with my friends and their training. Training Peaks is my primary workout tracking tool because it has all the power, HR, and fatigue stars I find useful; Strava is more of a social app to me. 

@TheHamm check out https://tapiriik.com/


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who here uses Strava? Do you use it as your GPS for your runs or just a place to share runs with others? If you are a garmin user and have strava, did you pay for the premium package? What does it offer different than Garmin Express? Strava Premium folks do you recommend it and what cool features does it offer?


Just started using Strava because it was required for the NYC Virtual Marathon. I love it and wish that I had started using it years ago. I do not have the premium plan. I also use a Garmin. I sync only my personal runs, not my slower runs with my rD team. I do this so Strava can help me analyze just my data. The StravistiX extension is the boss - makes my fatigue trend analysis much easier.


----------



## sylkai

TheHamm said:


> QOTD has sent me digging on strava.  Is it possible to use this to gather all my old runkeeper data and my new garmin data?  I do not see a good way to link between the two and find it oh so demoralizing that Garmin thinks I have only run 10 times.  And yes, I realize there is zero logic behind this feeling.


Yes.

I'm pretty sure I used one of the third party linkers to get my Runkeeper data into Strava, and then the Garmin stuff takes care of itself. It won't transfer all the way to the Garmin site, but you can at least have everything there on Strava.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

StacyStrong said:


> What apps/tech/apparel/accessories would you all recommend for a new runner?
> 
> I currently use an apple watch. I'm good on shoes (I was fitted for Brooks at a running store) but is there anything else you would recommend a new runner use/invest in?



I agree with what others have said about waiting to see what you'll need. Except one thing if you want to run with your phone: a SpiBelt.



cavepig said:


> No Strava here.   I use Garmin connect but don't have friends.



This conversation is just getting depressing.


----------



## LSUlakes

TheHamm said:


> QOTD has sent me digging on strava.  Is it possible to use this to gather all my old runkeeper data and my new garmin data?  I do not see a good way to link between the two and find it oh so demoralizing that Garmin thinks I have only run 10 times.  And yes, I realize there is zero logic behind this feeling.



I know what it is your feeling and even though its not logical, it is what it is. Im there with you lol.



Chasing Dopey said:


> I agree with what others have said about waiting to see what you'll need. Except one thing if you want to run with your phone: a SpiBelt.
> 
> 
> 
> This conversation is just getting depressing.



Thats changing!


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQUOD: No Strava. I use Garmin Connect which give me enough data for my personal needs at the moment.

July totals:
Miles 52.71
Race 2
OTF classes: 13 (including 3 new locations while traveling)

August goals:
Continue Dopey training, increasing mileage 
Restart track workouts (need school to start back)
OTF: 10 classes
Back on the good nutrition track 
Decide on fall races


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> Was checking out the race list and it looks like we have every week covered except the last two in December. Anyone have a race or thinking of one during that time?



Let me look at the DC/VA race calendar for end of December and see if I can find an event!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-I use Garmin because I have a basic Garmin watch.   The Garmin connect typically transfers all data to my Strava basic account.
                     For treadmill runs, I manually upload the info directly to Strava (but not Garmin).    The Strava data is great for tracking my runs, pace, elevation, and comparing similar runs.   I don't have the Strava premium but curious what others think about the extra bells and whistles it offers.   

Also participate in the Strava Disboards running group and use it to give kudos to you guys!   My info is public and might rethink that  in the future.


----------



## maw

StacyStrong said:


> What apps/tech/apparel/accessories would you all recommend for a new runner?
> 
> I currently use an apple watch. I'm good on shoes (I was fitted for Brooks at a running store) but is there anything else you would recommend a new runner use/invest in?


Oh just keep reading this thread. It's full of enablers! Seriously though, I get a lot of good suggestions from here and I agree with the other posts that you'll figure out what you need as you go. Happy running!


----------



## kleph

Slogger said:


> I don't have the Strava premium but curious what others think about the extra bells and whistles it offers.



the biggest thing i've seen thus far that i find useful is the breakdown of heart rate zone data. here is an example of the reading from my most recent run. 
(sorry in advance for the large size of these images, i wanted to make it 1:1 with how it appears in my browser.)

 

garmin has this as well if you have a vivofit 3 or better device. i have found these two analyses can sometimes vary pretty wildly. strava's seems to be more consistent and is somewhat more user friendly, particularly on the mobile app.

here's the pace analysis. again, it's a slightly more robust version of what you get for free with garmin.

 

and here is the pace distribution analysis. i don't think there is an equivalent of this on garmin connect, at least not for the vivofit 3 or under.

 

for the most part, as i have mentioned, a lot of this is either already available via garmin connect or, possible, way too granular for most casual runners. i have not had any luck creating segments, which is a pretty big draw for getting premium. no have i poked around the training plan options.


----------



## cburnett11

ZellyB said:


> But, if I stop my Garmin right on the mileage mark, Strava always seems to be like .01 behind that which bugs me, so now I always run past until my Garmin says like 4.01 miles or something.  I refer to it as Strava's pound of flesh.



You too?!  lol.  Yeah I ALWAYS end my runs with .02 added to whatever 
1/10th my workout would normally end on.  So 6.02 for a 6 mile run.  This became even more of a problem/habit for me because now even on interval workouts that might end on a total of 6.75... I'll go ahead and prolong the cooldown to end on 6.82.  I never want Strava to round down on me.  Always an even number too.  *sigh*


----------



## Miranda

Heh I always run to .01 past my goal distance, too.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

OH. MY. GOODNESS!!!!

Totally off topic, so, my Run Disney dudes forgive me in advance, but ladies, have you seen these yet?!!!

https://www.zales.com/collections/e...utm_campaign=Corporate_Disney_FY19&loadMore=1

Holy smokes. I just died. Now I just need a fiancé so I can get one of these rings!!!


----------



## gjramsey

Miranda said:


> Heh I always run to .01 past my goal distance, too.



at least .01 over up to .04 over.  Since I know one of the trackers will be shorter than what garmin lists......


----------



## SarahDisney

Princess_Nikki said:


> OH. MY. GOODNESS!!!!
> 
> Totally off topic, so, my Run Disney dudes forgive me in advance, but ladies, have you seen these yet?!!!
> 
> https://www.zales.com/collections/e...utm_campaign=Corporate_Disney_FY19&loadMore=1
> 
> Holy smokes. I just died. Now I just need a fiancé so I can get one of these rings!!!



It's totally cool for me to drop $500 on a rose gold Belle rose necklace for myself, right? And I should probably get the matching earrings too (even though I hate studs).


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> It's totally cool for me to drop $500 on a rose gold Belle rose necklace for myself, right? And I should probably get the matching earrings too (even though I hate studs).


Bay asked for that necklace too apparently. Husband and I were talking about things to get her for Christmas and he was like “Hold on she asked me for something... *opens notes* Oh yeah that Belle Rose Necklace.” I was like we are not getting her that!!! He asked why and I showed him the price. Hahahaha. But seriously that whole Belle set. *heart eyes*


----------



## KevM

July total:
142.42 miles at an 11’24” avg pace.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I signed up for Strava because I thought that I needed to register for it to track my miles for the San Francisco Giants 60 Miles for 60 Years challenge.  Turned out that signing up and posting my mileage to Strava was only so I could apparently see my name on the JumboTron during the Giants race weekend.  

I don't have the premium version and like being able to check my miles in the current month at a glance.  I think I'll disconnect mine from the FitBit though.  FitBit has some very different ideas about my pace than reality does and when I try to manually enter the miles in Strava itself, it overwrites my step count for the day in FitBit.


----------



## avondale

A little late, as I am on vacation.

July totals:
running: 122.7 mi - up by about 30% from June, due to my training plan ramping up and tennis winding down a bit.
tennis: 13 h - less than 50% compared to the previous month, due to some travel and some leagues ending.


----------



## Dis5150

Miranda said:


> Heh I always run to .01 past my goal distance, too.



Same. Stupid Strava


----------



## Dis5150

Princess_Nikki said:


> OH. MY. GOODNESS!!!!
> 
> Totally off topic, so, my Run Disney dudes forgive me in advance, but ladies, have you seen these yet?!!!
> 
> https://www.zales.com/collections/e...utm_campaign=Corporate_Disney_FY19&loadMore=1
> 
> Holy smokes. I just died. Now I just need a fiancé so I can get one of these rings!!!



Why?? Why did you show us this?? Now I NEED that Belle Diamond Rose Rose Gold ring!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

cburnett11 said:


> You too?!  lol.  Yeah I ALWAYS end my runs with .02 added to whatever
> 1/10th my workout would normally end on.  So 6.02 for a 6 mile run.  This became even more of a problem/habit for me because now even on interval workouts that might end on a total of 6.75... I'll go ahead and prolong the cooldown to end on 6.82.  I never want Strava to round down on me.  Always an even number too.  *sigh*


I have found that if I wait until my Garmin alerts me that I have finished my run, Strava does not cut off the last .01 -.02 miles of my run. If I stop my run manually before the alert, I lose those fractions of miles.


----------



## Slogger

kleph said:


> the biggest thing i've seen thus far that i find useful is the breakdown of heart rate zone data. here is an example of the reading from my most recent run.
> 
> for the most part, as i have mentioned, a lot of this is either already available via garmin connect or, possible, way too granular for most casual runners. i have not had any luck creating segments, which is a pretty big draw for getting premium. no have i poked around the training plan options.



Thanks @kleph for the detailed response.   Looks like a lot of good data can be found on the premium.   Thank you for sharing.
My Garmin does not have a heart rate monitor but I am looking at upgrading to the 235 this fall or maybe during the Holidays.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Other than this thread, where do you talk about (post) about running with others? 

ATTQOTD: Most of my discussion outside of this thread is on Facebook. There is a few groups I belong to and post/discussions or not as active as this thread. There is a group called the "100 mile a month club" where most of the post are a date and miles for that day and a total. The objective is easy, run at least 100 miles each month. With 100 planned for this month, I am getting back involved. Another group is a private group called the "disdads fitness group". This group doesn't always have a lot of talk, and is mix of running and general getting into shape conversation. The last Facebook group is also a private group called "WDW Running Team". I signed up to be part of their fundraising efforts for the Make a Wish Foundation for Marathon weekend. A lot of friendly running and Disney talk in that group. I'm dedicating my training and marathon to a friend who had a tragic accident while at WDW. They love Disney as much as the next person and I felt that dedicating the marathon is what I could do in his memory. Other places I discuss running is with my running buddies in a text group called "Runners and Drinkers", which covers both topics lol. The last one is a thread on TigerDroppings which is a training discussion for upcoming marathons. It's a LSU site, but surprisingly most of the people in the group are not local. I think I spend a little to much time reading and being active on social media looking back at this post.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: here is basically it. I've poked around a few groups on fb but most of them are above my skill level. I follow the runDisney page just to learn a little about how it all works but I never post. This forum is the nicest and most helpful that I have found for being a beginner/returning to running.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Pretty much only here. I am in a couple of FB groups (Grown Up Runner Girls, runDisneyrun) but tend to either not go on FB much or not post much so I have to go to the group to get updates. I apparently don't go into them enough for it to show up in my normal FB feed. But I come on here everyday, just waiting for the QOTD! I love our discussions on here and the wealth of information you all are!


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: You all are my peeps.  I find myself checking this board more than I should, and am more willing to ask questions here than elsewhere.  
I occasionally talk to 2 other people, one on the other side of the continent and one who wants to be supportive but is likely permanently too injured to run again and I can see it makes her sad. Does asking other runners for directions count?  I did talk to a woman this morning when I got lost.... she guided me the 3 curvy blocks back to where I thought I was going!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than this thread, where do you talk about (post) about running with others?



ATTQOTD: This is my second most frequent spot. A small, private running group on FB (and direct communications with friends in it) is #1. I lurk in a bunch of other places - various FB groups/pages, Let's Run, etc. - but really only engage in conversation here and in "my" running group's feed.


----------



## ZellyB

Here and then with my Galloway group running peeps.  Either in person on our weekly long runs or we have a Facebook page.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   Here 95% of the time.   I follow a few running related twitter accounts but that's about it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Like @TheHamm said, you all are my people! The Dis has been everything for me in terms of running information! I also really enjoy my instagram running community, which is now getting a lot of cross over with Dis, making it even better!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than this thread, where do you talk about (post) about running with others?



ATTQOTD:  The vast majority of my running discussions are on this site (not necessarily just this thread).  I'm also a member of a couple of running-specific Facebook groups (RunDisneyRun, World Marathon Majors, Holly Springs Running Club), but I don't do nearly as much posting or discussing there.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Really just here.  I was a part of the Princess Weekend group for 2018 on Facebook, and as many Facebook groups go, a lot of people were not very kind to others, so I left maybe a month before race weekend.  My husband is a part of a lot of running groups on Facebook, so he shares info with me from those.  I follow some running gear/nutrition companies on Instagram, but I don't personally engage.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Here is the only place where I post regularly, but I'm also part of a group on Facebook (You vs. the Year) that participates in a MapMyRun challenge to run 1,018km in 2018. There are plenty of people in the YVSTY group who post every run (including a friend of mine from college), but I mostly just like other people's accomplishments and post when I reach a milestone in the challenge and/or after a race. Like every group, there are some buttholes, but it's mostly a really great group of people (and relatively drama-free, which is a nice change of pace for a Facebook running group).

ETA: Oh, and I do follow a few runners on Instagram, but all of them post on this thread  I've thought about starting a running-related Insta, but the idea of taking pictures before/during/after my runs seems like too much work.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: It's pretty evenly split between here and Instagram. I'm also a member of a few running groups on Facebook, but don't really participate there. Instagram is easier to me because I can do it from my phone...I haven't quite gotten used to posting on the boards from my phone. I've made a few good friendships from Instagram and ran with some of those people IRL, and I hope to do that with the people on here soon too!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  My running talk is pretty much here.  My running club has a FB group, but I don't communicate there much.  Our weekend group runs are scheduled there.   A couple of other FB groups with running friends, but those mainly focus on snarkiness and not running....


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than this thread, where do you talk about (post) about running with others?



Here, Slowtwitch, and Twitter. RunChat on Twitter on Sunday nights is a lot of fun.


----------



## LSUlakes

A year ago today was a big day for our little family!

 

Today the little guy turns 1!


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: Here, Instagram, and I talk my poor DH's ear off while he kindly smiles and nods.


----------



## StacyStrong

Well...here's hoping you all can offer some advice or encouragement. I'm just really frustrated with my progress. 

I had a really bad "run" yesterday.  My heart rate is always through the roof - even jogging REALLY slowly.  When I set a treadmill to 3.7-3.8, my heart rate can get all the way up to 181.  That's definitely not good.  Any slower though and I'd be basically walking.  I don't know what to do.  Only walk for a couple weeks? Jog slower?  It's very frustrating and embarrassing that my heart rate will bounce up that high. Even setting the treadmill and walking at 3.0 will get my heart rate to 140.  Shouldn't that be my jogging rate?  

I'm only 30 so realizing I'm THIS out of shape is frustrating and I don't see how I can get anywhere with moving that slowly.  How am I supposed to train for a race when I feel like I can't even start jogging? I don't want to start all over, but my hear rate getting that high just isn't sustainable or healthy (I don't think).


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Let's see... I'm a member of a small running group, and we have a group text and obviously talk about running when we run together.  

We also have a FB chat for the subset of people in our smaller running group who also go to OTF to warn each other what kind of running workout to expect for that day's class.  Whoever takes an early class, usually me, lets the evening people know what type of workout it was so they know if the running portion will be endurance (longer blocks at lower pace), strength (hills), power (lots of sprint intervals), or ESP (a little of everything).  It's nice to know ahead of time what kind of workout it is running-wise, because sometimes you might want to wear different shoes.

I'm an occasional participant in some other FB groups for other much larger running groups that I'm a part of:  the NH SRTT group and SIX03, which is a statewide NH running group.  I'm also in some running communities on FB that I occasionally read, but don't participate in (runDisneyRun, Team RunDisney, Half Fanatics, 100 Half Marathons Club).


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQODT: I mainly just participate here. I always follow some people on Insta. And I discuss a lot with my DH since we both run.


----------



## ZellyB

StacyStrong said:


> Well...here's hoping you all can offer some advice or encouragement. I'm just really frustrated with my progress.
> 
> I had a really bad "run" yesterday.  My heart rate is always through the roof - even jogging REALLY slowly.  When I set a treadmill to 3.7-3.8, my heart rate can get all the way up to 181.  That's definitely not good.  Any slower though and I'd be basically walking.  I don't know what to do.  Only walk for a couple weeks? Jog slower?  It's very frustrating and embarrassing that my heart rate will bounce up that high. Even setting the treadmill and walking at 3.0 will get my heart rate to 140.  Shouldn't that be my jogging rate?
> 
> I'm only 30 so realizing I'm THIS out of shape is frustrating and I don't see how I can get anywhere with moving that slowly.  How am I supposed to train for a race when I feel like I can't even start jogging? I don't want to start all over, but my hear rate getting that high just isn't sustainable or healthy (I don't think).



Have you been checked out by a physician recently and approved to start a running regimen?  You might want to do that just to be sure you aren't putting yourself at risk.  If you are good to go, then why not just cut back to walking for now.  I think if you are consistent with that and just work to gradually increase your speed, you might be surprised at how quickly your fitness will improve.  And, really the speed you go is inconsequential at this time even though we all get caught up in pace.  1 mile at 16 minute/mile pace is still 1 mile just like it's 1 mile if you run a 7:00 minute pace and your fitness gains are still there.  It's okay to start slow.  It's okay to set attainable goals and then be proud of yourself when you hit them (and you will!).  The gains you see over time will amaze you.  But sometimes you have to take a step back to move forward.


----------



## dis_or_dat

*July*
Miles: 129.26
Avg Pace: 7:54

Right now my long run is 6.  I used to consider 8 sort of my medium run and 10+ my long runs.

I'm on Strava and Garmin but have both set on private by default.  I had my strava runs public on the disboards back when I was training with the privacy circle thing on.

I'm a solitary runner and I love it! It's my only "me" time!  My DH hates any run talk although he'll tell people my times and placements if he finds out they run.  So I guess he's a little proud of my achievements.  

I pop by here occasionally but once I start training I'm usually on here daily.  My friend just ran the SF half and seems to have got a bit of the run bug now, but she's more of an IG fitness follower.  I'm not on any social media platforms (not counting strava, here, etc) so don't understand how that works, but she's lost over 20 lbs and is super fit now!  My in laws are Barry's bootcamps disciples and my brother is getting swole (that's what the kids call it nowadays, right?) with a private trainer.  I actually just messaged someone on yelp(!) after I read her review of a marathon that made me want to sign up for a possible BQ. She runs a lot in my area and I don't know any good run routes now that I moved out here.  We have similar PRs and she ran a 3:34 BQ so there's hope for me yet! She heads a weekly running group, but I don't know if I'm ready for that kind of commitment (and group interaction)!


----------



## PrincessV

StacyStrong said:


> Well...here's hoping you all can offer some advice or encouragement. I'm just really frustrated with my progress.
> 
> I had a really bad "run" yesterday.  My heart rate is always through the roof - even jogging REALLY slowly.  When I set a treadmill to 3.7-3.8, my heart rate can get all the way up to 181.  That's definitely not good.  Any slower though and I'd be basically walking.  I don't know what to do.  Only walk for a couple weeks? Jog slower?  It's very frustrating and embarrassing that my heart rate will bounce up that high. Even setting the treadmill and walking at 3.0 will get my heart rate to 140.  Shouldn't that be my jogging rate?
> 
> I'm only 30 so realizing I'm THIS out of shape is frustrating and I don't see how I can get anywhere with moving that slowly.  How am I supposed to train for a race when I feel like I can't even start jogging? I don't want to start all over, but my hear rate getting that high just isn't sustainable or healthy (I don't think).


I'm with @ZellyB : step one is seeing a doc to make rule out any issues. I'm not a medical professional, and I don't use HR monitoring, so I can't make any specific suggestions, but I know that aerobic fitness isn't something that always improves rapidly, and it can be impacted by a variety of outside things like weather, medications, underlying issues like asthma, etc. A quick Google search turned this up, which I think is informative: https://www.polar.com/blog/running-heart-rate-too-high/


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

StacyStrong said:


> Well...here's hoping you all can offer some advice or encouragement. I'm just really frustrated with my progress.



You are where you are, and that's where you have to start.
And training is the only way you can get to a better place.
Don't let embarrassment be an obstacle. You have nothing to be embarrassed about. You're trying to improve your self. If someone in better shape embarrasses you, rather than supports you, then they're a jerk. Don't let them get in your way.
Just keep at it, and try to be a little better each day and you'll get to where you want to be. Just don't quit!


----------



## LSUlakes

StacyStrong said:


> Well...here's hoping you all can offer some advice or encouragement. I'm just really frustrated with my progress.
> 
> I had a really bad "run" yesterday.  My heart rate is always through the roof - even jogging REALLY slowly.  When I set a treadmill to 3.7-3.8, my heart rate can get all the way up to 181.  That's definitely not good.  Any slower though and I'd be basically walking.  I don't know what to do.  Only walk for a couple weeks? Jog slower?  It's very frustrating and embarrassing that my heart rate will bounce up that high. Even setting the treadmill and walking at 3.0 will get my heart rate to 140.  Shouldn't that be my jogging rate?
> 
> I'm only 30 so realizing I'm THIS out of shape is frustrating and I don't see how I can get anywhere with moving that slowly.  How am I supposed to train for a race when I feel like I can't even start jogging? I don't want to start all over, but my hear rate getting that high just isn't sustainable or healthy (I don't think).



As others have mentioned, going to see your Dr as you hear in the commercials before starting a new exercise regiment might be the best advice here. You can never be to safe. Are you drinking caffeine before you workout? That could be a factor maybe of a higher HR... Do continue at least walking on the TM as close to your running pace as you can.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than this thread, where do you talk about (post) about running with others?


Mainly Facebook or twitter. Not much elsewhere.


----------



## StacyStrong

Thanks everyone. I have an appointment scheduled for August 13th so I guess I'll just do some walking in the meantime.


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: I check the RunDisney subreddit pretty regularly but rarely post. I'm in a few running groups that I love on Facebook. My favorite is one I just recently joined, the Joyful Miles Running Club. I came across the blog when researching Princess and started listening to the podcast. They're a great community.

I also have tons of runner friends IRL. I'm on a Ragnar team (but am benched this year with an injury), have coworkers that I run with, and also one friend (who does Disney with me) who I have dragged into running. 

So yesterday's question prompted me to finally get an app to transfer my Nike Run Club runs to Strava. They somehow have gotten TOTALLY glitched. My time and pace are completely wrong on most of them. For example, the last activity I tracked on my Nike Run Club app was a 5K that I walked in my boot a few weeks ago. Nike Run Club logged the run as 3.25 miles in 49:15 with an average pace of 15:08/mi. My official race time is 48:31 with an average pace of 15:37/mi. On Strava, it shows as 3.2 miles in 30:33 with a 9:23 average pace. They're pretty much all off by this much (at least 2-3 mins per mile if not more). So I think I'm going to ditch Strava, it seems pointless if it's that inaccurate.


----------



## TheHamm

StacyStrong said:


> Well...here's hoping you all can offer some advice or encouragement. I'm just really frustrated with my progress.
> 
> I had a really bad "run" yesterday.  My heart rate is always through the roof - even jogging REALLY slowly.  When I set a treadmill to 3.7-3.8, my heart rate can get all the way up to 181.  That's definitely not good.  Any slower though and I'd be basically walking.  I don't know what to do.  Only walk for a couple weeks? Jog slower?  It's very frustrating and embarrassing that my heart rate will bounce up that high. Even setting the treadmill and walking at 3.0 will get my heart rate to 140.  Shouldn't that be my jogging rate?
> 
> I'm only 30 so realizing I'm THIS out of shape is frustrating and I don't see how I can get anywhere with moving that slowly.  How am I supposed to train for a race when I feel like I can't even start jogging? I don't want to start all over, but my hear rate getting that high just isn't sustainable or healthy (I don't think).



'basically walking' still allows for gains in fitness and cardiovascular health.  It is well worth slowing down to a walk or even a walk with breaks if you are concerned.  
FWIW, I remember coming back from health problems and not being able to make it up and down the stairs without having an elevated heart rate and it was very frustrating.  I started with walking, and it did allow me to go up and downstairs with much more ease.  There is no way I could have hoped to be where I was fitness wise 6 months earlier.  I then  walked farther, then I did it while pushing a stroller, then I decided to go farther with the stroller, then I decided to ditch the stroller and run for 1 minute of a walk, etc.  I have come a long way from where I was, and I am still not where I think I could be.  Maybe it is fine to walk for a bit, or switch to a bike if it is easier to modulate your effort to control your heart rate?


----------



## StacyStrong

TheHamm said:


> 'basically walking' still allows for gains in fitness and cardiovascular health.  It is well worth slowing down to a walk or even a walk with breaks if you are concerned.
> FWIW, I remember coming back from health problems and not being able to make it up and down the stairs without having an elevated heart rate and it was very frustrating.  I started with walking, and it did allow me to go up and downstairs with much more ease.  There is no way I could have hoped to be where I was fitness wise 6 months earlier.  I then  walked farther, then I did it while pushing a stroller, then I decided to go farther with the stroller, then I decided to ditch the stroller and run for 1 minute of a walk, etc.  I have come a long way from where I was, and I am still not where I think I could be.  Maybe it is fine to walk for a bit, or switch to a bike if it is easier to modulate your effort to control your heart rate?


This is encouraging. Where are you at now if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Miranda

StacyStrong said:


> Well...here's hoping you all can offer some advice or encouragement. I'm just really frustrated with my progress.
> 
> I had a really bad "run" yesterday.  My heart rate is always through the roof - even jogging REALLY slowly.  When I set a treadmill to 3.7-3.8, my heart rate can get all the way up to 181.  That's definitely not good.  Any slower though and I'd be basically walking.  I don't know what to do.  Only walk for a couple weeks? Jog slower?  It's very frustrating and embarrassing that my heart rate will bounce up that high. Even setting the treadmill and walking at 3.0 will get my heart rate to 140.  Shouldn't that be my jogging rate?
> 
> I'm only 30 so realizing I'm THIS out of shape is frustrating and I don't see how I can get anywhere with moving that slowly.  How am I supposed to train for a race when I feel like I can't even start jogging? I don't want to start all over, but my hear rate getting that high just isn't sustainable or healthy (I don't think).


Pretty much echoing everything that everyone else has said, but you may also want to look into doing run/walk intervals... they can really help you build up.  Some people do intervals as short as 15 seconds of running and 15 seconds of walking.


----------



## kleph

StacyStrong said:


> Well...here's hoping you all can offer some advice or encouragement. I'm just really frustrated with my progress.
> 
> I had a really bad "run" yesterday.  My heart rate is always through the roof - even jogging REALLY slowly.  When I set a treadmill to 3.7-3.8, my heart rate can get all the way up to 181.  That's definitely not good.  Any slower though and I'd be basically walking.  I don't know what to do.  Only walk for a couple weeks? Jog slower?  It's very frustrating and embarrassing that my heart rate will bounce up that high. Even setting the treadmill and walking at 3.0 will get my heart rate to 140.  Shouldn't that be my jogging rate?
> 
> I'm only 30 so realizing I'm THIS out of shape is frustrating and I don't see how I can get anywhere with moving that slowly.  How am I supposed to train for a race when I feel like I can't even start jogging? I don't want to start all over, but my hear rate getting that high just isn't sustainable or healthy (I don't think).



two things. 

first. i also encourage you to seek medical advice. this is always a good idea if you are undertaking vigorous physical activity for the first time or after a long layoff. you might do a little research on what, exactly, heart rate is measuring and what is considered "normal" for someone who fits your profile. i have found a lot of folks confuse heart rate with blood pressure and the two have very different impacts in terms of your overall health. 

second. it is _always _frustrating to get started running. there's a learning curve to it where the ideal picture in your head meets the reality of the enterprise. your body simply is going to need time to get used to the new demands you are placing on it. that's why it's very very important to not overdo it. keep it slow and give yourself plenty of time to recover. setbacks and issues are common. 

the advice i give new runners is to try and remember that no single run or workout really matters when you get started. the single most important thing you need to do is _build a routine_. it's hard but you have to deliberately stop thinking out what shape you are in and, instead, focus on building patience and discipline. getting out the door for your next run matters more than how far or fast you are.

because if you keep at it and consistently put the workouts in, i promise you are going to see progress.


----------



## TCB in FLA

StacyStrong said:


> Well...here's hoping you all can offer some advice or encouragement. I'm just really frustrated with my progress.
> 
> I had a really bad "run" yesterday.  My heart rate is always through the roof - even jogging REALLY slowly.  When I set a treadmill to 3.7-3.8, my heart rate can get all the way up to 181.  That's definitely not good.  Any slower though and I'd be basically walking.  I don't know what to do.  Only walk for a couple weeks? Jog slower?  It's very frustrating and embarrassing that my heart rate will bounce up that high. Even setting the treadmill and walking at 3.0 will get my heart rate to 140.  Shouldn't that be my jogging rate?
> 
> I'm only 30 so realizing I'm THIS out of shape is frustrating and I don't see how I can get anywhere with moving that slowly.  How am I supposed to train for a race when I feel like I can't even start jogging? I don't want to start all over, but my hear rate getting that high just isn't sustainable or healthy (I don't think).


You’ve gotten some great advice already, esp about seeing a doctor. How are you checking your HR — and how do you feel? Makes me wonder if your HR monitor is off. 
Have you looked into the Jeff Galloway method? I had never heard much about him before getting into the Run Disney events and would have considered it a failure to have to walk during a “run.” I ran 2 fulls using the run-straight-through-until-you-have-to-resort-to-walking method, and honestly they were terrible. A few years later, I decided I wanted to try again, but I knew I had to try something different.  Two falls using the run straight through until you have to resort to walking, and honestly they were terrible. A few years later, I decided I wanted to try again, but I knew I had to try something different. Gave the Galloway method a try, told myself I had to embrace the plan100%, adopted taking multiple scheduled walk breaks, and you know what, it worked! My times are faster now and my recovery is so much better. 
And you have nothing to be embarrassed about when you are making positive changes in your life! Start where you are and even slow progress is progress!


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: I’m the most active here. I’m in several FB running groups but mainly just lurk. I like our supportive nature here, esp since I can let my Disney side out without anyone rolling their eyes 

I run with a couple of friends often, and they ask what the QOTD is since I bring up this group so much. It’s lead to some great conversations IRL. So thank you @LSUlakes!


----------



## TheHamm

StacyStrong said:


> This is encouraging. Where are you at now if you don't mind my asking?



I ask myself that all the time!

I am back to my normal rather low blood pressure.
I now have a resting heart rate of 55.
It took me 6 months of running to sign up for and decide I do not like 5Ks- but I keep trying.
I have run a few 10Ks, one that turned out to be a trail race and the other in a downpour, and I finished, and finished faster than the earlier 10ks with beautifully flat courses in great weather.  And I liked it, surprising myself and everyone who knows me.
I signed up for a  half marathon, and _I think I will finish_.  Had someone suggested this a year ago I would have thought they were making fun of me.
My kids think I win races because I bring them the snacks from the end of the run. No one else thinks I won, but I do because I tried, I finished, and I went about my normal day.

I did whine about getting out of bed this morning to run, having a 5 year old that has reverted to climbing into my bed at 4am is making this hard.  I know I would whine more about running in 80 °F weather, even though plenty of people do that, too.  So I got up and went out.  I turned the other way from my normal route because it is more flat and I wanted to see how it went.  I did a mile in 11:15 including waiting for a stop light.  The first 0.75 of this I walked 4 years ago and had to stop along the way because I could not go any further.  Today I could keep running.  Mile 2 I got lost, but I found another runner who directed me back to a landmark and a drinking fountain!  I seem to be able to talk to strangers here, but never IRL, this was a first and I didn't hesitate to do it.  I went a total of 3.8 miles before my family was up and we had to be out the door for work.  Today's run is not what I wanted.  I wanted to get out of bed and out the door earlier, but I still went so it is better than where I was.  I wanted my other shorts to be clean, but at least I have shorts to wear even if they do ride up.  I wanted to maintain that 11:15 for the entire run but the 11:56 average is better than not going at all and I can tell myself I stopped for water, stop lights, spent a lot of time looking at road signs, had the wherewithal to realize I was in the wrong place, and was thrilled a total stranger spent 3 blocks running slower to guide me back through nonsensical roads back to where I could navigate- none of this would have happened in bed.  I thought I would be able to go 4 miles, but I ran out of time before needing to get to work.  So where am I?  Not where I was.  Not where I will be.  That is the same for all of us, we keep going forward and back, but going.  
And I packed my lunch today, so despite the soul sucking meeting this morning, I feel like I can do anything!  This will last until approximately 3pm when I will need caffeine to continue. And maybe I will finish laundry early enough to pack lunches and go to bed so I can get up and out earlier tomorrow.  Maybe.


----------



## kbenson13

I was away for a few days, which means I'll never catch up and just need to jump back in! 

Good luck @StacyStrong .  Seems like a lot of great advice so far. 

ATTQOTDs:

--Distance I consider a long run:  Whatever @DopeyBadger says is a long run in my training program!  LOL Really I would consider anything over 8-10 miles to be a "long" run.

--Other boards, etc.:  Really only here.  I can't imagine a better running board out there than this one!

Month Summary:
94.33 Miles
9:29.8 Average Pace
14:53.02 Total Run Time


----------



## LSUlakes

TCB in FLA said:


> I run with a couple of friends often, and they ask what the QOTD is since I bring up this group so much. It’s lead to some great conversations IRL. So thank you @LSUlakes!



Happy to hear that things you read hear make it out into the real world! 



The quote above makes me wonder, how many of you discuss things with others you have read in the running thread? Is this common or just a few people?


----------



## cavepig

I talk about runnning the most Here, Instagram, & my Personal Facebook.


----------



## sylkai

StacyStrong said:


> Well...here's hoping you all can offer some advice or encouragement. I'm just really frustrated with my progress.
> 
> I had a really bad "run" yesterday.  My heart rate is always through the roof - even jogging REALLY slowly.  When I set a treadmill to 3.7-3.8, my heart rate can get all the way up to 181.  That's definitely not good.  Any slower though and I'd be basically walking.  I don't know what to do.  Only walk for a couple weeks? Jog slower?  It's very frustrating and embarrassing that my heart rate will bounce up that high. Even setting the treadmill and walking at 3.0 will get my heart rate to 140.  Shouldn't that be my jogging rate?
> 
> I'm only 30 so realizing I'm THIS out of shape is frustrating and I don't see how I can get anywhere with moving that slowly.  How am I supposed to train for a race when I feel like I can't even start jogging? I don't want to start all over, but my hear rate getting that high just isn't sustainable or healthy (I don't think).


I'll echo the checking with a doctor; that's going to be a good plan no matter what.

The other thing to remember is that heart rates are very individual. It's possible yours runs high. I'm in that category. So's my dad. I only see a 140 heart rate at the very beginning of my runs. My max HR is somewhere in the 195ish range (based on readings I've seen during races, and that's higher than the formulas would predict for my age). I'll typically see my HR drift up over the course of a run even if I'm maintaining a constant pace/effort. I've just learned these things are normal for me and don't stress too much about how they fit in with what other people's experience is.

I'd suggest after you've talked with the doctor, you run more focused on feel and less on heart rate. Look into the run/walk stuff. I typically only end up looking at my heart rate data after my runs are done. I focus more on effort and pace while running.

ATTQOTD: I have a friend who I e-mail with and we talk a lot of running. He ran the Dark Side Half with me in April - my first race with someone - and he'll be pacing me for the Marathon in January. I stalk a few running accounts on Instagram but I never actually interact with people so I'm not sure that counts.

I have my days where I'm still not 100% sure I fit in here but I'm kind of lonely (work from home, have no coworkers, etc.) and we have common interests so I'll keep trying.  Maybe I'll even start that training journal at some point.


----------



## SarahDisney

sylkai said:


> I have my days where I'm still not 100% sure I fit in here but I'm kind of lonely (work from home, have no coworkers, etc.) and we have common interests so I'll keep trying.  Maybe I'll even start that training journal at some point.



You're not alone in the not feeling like you fit in here. More often than not, I feel like a total outsider during some of these conversations. All I can tell you is that I definitely feel like you're one of us and I'm always happy to see you post. Also, start that training journal!


----------



## sylkai

SarahDisney said:


> You're not alone in the not feeling like you fit in here. More often than not, I feel like a total outsider during some of these conversations. All I can tell you is that I definitely feel like you're one of us and I'm always happy to see you post. Also, start that training journal!


You all at least talk back better than the cats do, so that's something.

My new Luna sandals arrived today! I got the Oso Flacos because Saturday's half is partially on a gravel road and my normal running sandals hurt on gravel. (Think running on Legos barefoot.) So these have a thicker sole but still mostly a similar strap pattern, which is good, because I blister. On the downside, they arrived RIGHT AFTER my run for the day so I guess I'll go out and do 2 miles tomorrow as a trial before I wear them for a half marathon on Saturday.*

These are my first new pair of shoes for running in a year!

* I know the nothing new on race day rule but desperate times call for desperate measures. I'll be carrying the normal sandals with me, along with KT tape on the areas that seem most likely to blister. (I would have ordered these earlier but I haven't been doing long runs to try them out on anyway because of the shins and I didn't know if I was going to run the race for sure until this week.)


----------



## SarahDisney

Oh, @LSUlakes, can you update my goal for Sunday to 1:31:00? I'm hoping to come in a little faster than that, but that's the goal I'm setting based on Coach @DopeyBadger's recommended starting pace.


----------



## GreatLakes

Question for you Strava users.  I just signed up for Strava and linked my Garmin Connect account.  It transferred over all my activity back through the beginning of June, so the last two months (I signed up in July).  I want every activity that is in Garmin to sync without having to manually move it.  When I linked TrainingPeaks everything went over.  I don't see any settings that limit the amount that goes over.

I also tried the Tapiriik site.  It says it synched but I still only see what I've done since June 1.  I manually synched again and it has been "Queuing" for about 30 minutes with no older activity transferred.  Other than downloading the activity out of Garmin Connect 25 items at a time, which isn't happening, how do I get every activity I've ever done that is in Garmin Connect over to Strava?


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than this thread, where do you talk about (post) about running with others?


ATTQOTD: Pretty much just here.


----------



## LSUlakes

I want to make a stupid purchase because I like gadgets. Garmin has a scale that gives you all kinda cool data, and well I want it lol. Its ~$150 so not the most expensive gadget, but expensive as far as scales go. I need to set some sort of goal to achieve before I make the purchase. 2 Things: What should that goal be? The other, am I crazy?


----------



## DopeyBadger

GreatLakes said:


> Question for you Strava users.  I just signed up for Strava and linked my Garmin Connect account.  It transferred over all my activity back through the beginning of June, so the last two months (I signed up in July).  I want every activity that is in Garmin to sync without having to manually move it.  When I linked TrainingPeaks everything went over.  I don't see any settings that limit the amount that goes over.
> 
> I also tried the Tapiriik site.  It says it synched but I still only see what I've done since June 1.  I manually synched again and it has been "Queuing" for about 30 minutes with no older activity transferred.  Other than downloading the activity out of Garmin Connect 25 items at a time, which isn't happening, how do I get every activity I've ever done that is in Garmin Connect over to Strava?



From memory when I used Tapiriik it was on that queue for hours.  I think something like 6-8 hrs before it finished.  And I don't remember periodically checking Strava to see if it was working either.  I just remember setting it up and walking away for hours on it.  But that was years ago and memory is a bit rough.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - This is it for running. I am a member of a few sports boards, but to follow football, not to discuss my running.


----------



## KaitlynJ

LSUlakes said:


> I want to make a stupid purchase because I like gadgets. Garmin has a scale that gives you all kinda cool data, and well I want it lol. Its ~$150 so not the most expensive gadget, but expensive as far as scales go. I need to set some sort of goal to achieve before I make the purchase. 2 Things: What should that goal be? The other, am I crazy?



I definitely wouldn't spend $150 on a scale, but TETO. I have this one, which is much cheaper but tracks the same info. And I know it can be exported to other apps, so you may be able to link it with your Garmin account. It also has higher ratings on Amazon than the Garmin one (avg. of 4.5 stars compared to 3.5)

https://www.amazon.com/RENPHO-Bluet...9422&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=garmin+scale&psc=1


----------



## sylkai

LSUlakes said:


> I want to make a stupid purchase because I like gadgets. Garmin has a scale that gives you all kinda cool data, and well I want it lol. Its ~$150 so not the most expensive gadget, but expensive as far as scales go. I need to set some sort of goal to achieve before I make the purchase. 2 Things: What should that goal be? The other, am I crazy?


I have the Fitbit scale, because that's the ecosystem I've been plugged into for longer than I've been a runner.

I would say x weeks of meeting your training goals consistently or, if you're doing food tracking, x weeks of consistent tracking. You define x, of course. (I'd probably do something like 4 weeks.)

Garmin really doesn't like to import info from a Fitbit scale, at least. Maybe it plays more nicely with other brands that are less direct competitors.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> I want to make a stupid purchase because I like gadgets. Garmin has a scale that gives you all kinda cool data, and well I want it lol. Its ~$150 so not the most expensive gadget, but expensive as far as scales go. I need to set some sort of goal to achieve before I make the purchase. 2 Things: What should that goal be? The other, am I crazy?



I've been going back and forth on getting that same scale and it's the price that is held me back for now. Going from memory I seem to recall a lot of people linking their smart scale to MyFitnessPal and then synching MyFitnessPal to Garmin Connect if you couldn't go directly from scale to Garmin Connect.

ETA: I forgot to answer the goal question. Have you heard of Qapital or any other goal based savings account? you can set up rules and set money aside based on those rules. For example, you can round up a transaction or every time you go to the gym or do a run put a set amount into this account.  I would look into something like that because it adds the game aspect to savings that really helps people stay on track.



DopeyBadger said:


> From memory when I used Tapiriik it was on that queue for hours.  I think something like 6-8 hrs before it finished.  And I don't remember periodically checking Strava to see if it was working either.  I just remember setting it up and walking away for hours on it.  But that was years ago and memory is a bit rough.



Thanks for the info. I started it at work today and left for the evening so it has all night to catch up if that's what it needs.


----------



## SarahDisney

GreatLakes said:


> I've been going back and forth on getting that same scale and it's the price that is held me back for now. Going from memory I seem to recall a lot of people linking their smart scale to MyFitnessPal and then synching MyFitnessPal to Garmin Connect if you couldn't go directly from scale to Garmin Conne



I have a Nokia scale and that's what I do. Drove me crazy the first few days because I had linked it to my MFP and couldn't figure out how to connect it to Garmin, and then I saw my updated weight in Garmin and realized that it was getting that info from MFP.

@LSUlakes - I looked at the Garmin Index, but I didn't need all the features (I really just wanted a scale that synced with my phone so that I couldn't lie about the numbers) and I didn't want bluetooth, so I ended up with a basic wifi Nokia that only does weight and BMI (and gives me the weather of all things). I think that if you want the Index, go for it. I like @sylkai's idea of consistency - pick a goal and decide how long you think it will take for it to become a habit (most research says about 21 days, but I think it differs based on the person and the goal), and say that if you can stick to that goal for that amount of time, you get the scale.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I post mostly here about running. I am in a girl's running group on FB and also a Disneyland Exiles group who basically is a small group of people who were sad that the Disneyland races went away. Haha. But I follow a ton of runners on Instagram and Twitter.

ATTSQOTD: My husband gets to hear all about the QOTD from me. He is a runner but not as dedicated, I guess you can say. He likes the little nuggets of info that I pass to him.


----------



## Slogger

@LSUlakes .......nothing wrong with wanting a cool gadget.   If you are seeking delayed gratification, how about waiting to purchase until LSU makes it to the SEC Championship game?!!

(or a simple running goal works too).


----------



## Slogger

@StacyStrong ......it's okay to be frustrated.   Great advice so far about checking with a doctor and making sure you are cleared to run.   
                           Just do the best you can, running slower is better than not running at all, walking is better than not walking at all.   Going one block is better than sitting on the sidelines or wishing you were exercising.      Hopefully you will build up your strength and endurance with time, but don't beat yourself up about it right now.   It's all part of the process.


----------



## LSUlakes

For starters I did not realize so many people had fancy scales lol. I dont feel as bad now. 



GreatLakes said:


> ETA: I forgot to answer the goal question. Have you heard of Qapital or any other goal based savings account? you can set up rules and set money aside based on those rules. For example, you can round up a transaction or every time you go to the gym or do a run put a set amount into this account. I would look into something like that because it adds the game aspect to savings that really helps people stay on track.



Thats pretty cool! I will look into it a bit more and may give it a go. Thanks for sharing the site!



Slogger said:


> @LSUlakes .......nothing wrong with wanting a cool gadget.   If you are seeking delayed gratification, how about waiting to purchase until LSU makes it to the SEC Championship game?!!
> 
> (or a simple running goal works too).



There is a chance that by the time the Tigers do that, the scale we discuss today would be placed in the 3rd scene of the Carousel of Progress. Just imagine the cool new stuff we will have in 40 years! I doubt I will care about my weight though at 75 yo. Probably stick with a fitness goal. 

Considering first month of 150 miles as a good goal. Scheduled 150+ for October so maybe then.
Or after I drop 10 more lbs. Decisions...


----------



## lahobbs4

ATTQOTD: I talk to my husband and mainly my mother-in-law about running. They have been running for 12-14 years. My MIL is super competitive so I like being able to come here because every time I tell her I had a ___ mile run, hers is always one more mile than mine


----------



## LSUlakes

Signed up for a race today. It is my absolute last chance to improve me POT with a race date of Oct 7 and POT submissions by the 9th its as close as you can get it. Which raises the question do we have until 11:59 PM on the 9th, or once its 12:00 AM no more? I'm choosing a aggrasive goal for this one and praying for a cool/cold front that weekend.

October
07 - LSUlakes - Space City 10 Miler (1:20:00 / N/A)


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  This is my go to spot for running talk.  I belong to a few running groups on FB, but I’m one of those people who gets frustrated with the same questions being asked 35 times an hour every hour so I don’t end up spending much time there.  I really enjoy following runners on Instagram right now.  Pictures are fun.


----------



## YawningDodo

July mileage (I forgot this was a thing!):
*23.93 miles*

ATTQOTD: I talk my housemate's ear off about running, but I try to keep the details reigned in because I know she's humoring me and doesn't care about my pace. We mostly just talk about whether it was a good run, broader goals and why I'm doing this, that kind of thing. Other than that I only really talk about it on the Dis. 



lahobbs4 said:


> ATTQOTD: I talk to my husband and mainly my mother-in-law about running. They have been running for 12-14 years. My MIL is super competitive so I like being able to come here because every time I tell her I had a ___ mile run, hers is always one more mile than mine



Those conversations sound utterly exhausting.


----------



## Philo2020

I know this is a little delayed but I thought I would ask (sorry if I missed this elsewhere, Red Wine is happening ) but is there a good forum for users to connect using Garmin Connect?  I use Garmin Connect but have very few friends that are runners, most that workout are just gym rat types, no offense, just doesn't help me as I have become more of a runner .

Maybe we could connect folks on this board via Garmin connect as an accountability group?  Feel free to tell me to pound sand if this is a bad idea .


----------



## MarBee

Hi all!  Asking on this thread as I’m desperate.  I had a total brain fart and missed the registration for the Princess 5k today.  Running that race is my goal for starting to run.  I am so upset right now that I missed it.

Does anyone know any way that I’d be able to get a spot?  Do people sell spots later?  I’m desperate.

Thank you!


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
I chat about running here but also with my inner circle of friends and family that run. I also belong to a very small FB group whom are training for the Dopey which has been a great source of positive peer pressure.


----------



## rteetz

MarBee said:


> Hi all!  Asking on this thread as I’m desperate.  I had a total brain fart and missed the registration for the Princess 5k today.  Running that race is my goal for starting to run.  I am so upset right now that I missed it.
> 
> Does anyone know any way that I’d be able to get a spot?  Do people sell spots later?  I’m desperate.
> 
> Thank you!


Today was only AP registration. General registration opens on Tuesday at Noon.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Most of my running discussion is here.  I follow some running accounts and runners on Twitter and interact with them from time to time.   I'm rarely on Facebook and honestly don't post much there about my running.  Let's just leave it at I don't need some people who think running will hurt you and a marathon will most definitely kill you knowing any more than they already do about me running Dopey.  

In real life, I talk with often with my little sister about running as we have run a few races sort of together.  This means we both run the race, but run at our own respective paces so there is no expectation to stay together.  I do some general talk with other family members, but it veers more towards general fitness and how to recover.  I have some non running friends that are very supportive of my goals and love to hear race reports and see photos.  I try to encourage them when they express interest in doing it, but fear that they can't.  But I always try to keep it low pressure.  

I probably spend too much time on here too.  



PrincessV said:


> I'm with @ZellyB : step one is seeing a doc to make rule out any issues. I'm not a medical professional, and I don't use HR monitoring, so I can't make any specific suggestions, but I know that aerobic fitness isn't something that always improves rapidly, and it can be impacted by a variety of outside things like weather, medications, underlying issues like asthma, etc. A quick Google search turned this up, which I think is informative: https://www.polar.com/blog/running-heart-rate-too-high/


I really appreciate you posting this.  My pace today was too ambitious and I felt dizziness begin to creep up on me.  The advice here to slow down for a few minutes before picking up the pace again confirmed that I took the right approach.  I decided to monitor how I felt, but not quit unless it became a problem.



LSUlakes said:


> Happy to hear that things you read hear make it out into the real world!
> 
> 
> 
> The quote above makes me wonder, how many of you discuss things with others you have read in the running thread? Is this common or just a few people?


I reference things I learn from these boards in conversations with my little sister often.  Including cases where I was able to convey to her that it's okay to shorten a run if you need to.  It took me years to realize that shortening a long run would not actually destroy my ability to finish the race.  



SarahDisney said:


> You're not alone in the not feeling like you fit in here. More often than not, I feel like a total outsider during some of these conversations. All I can tell you is that I definitely feel like you're one of us and I'm always happy to see you post. Also, start that training journal!


I relate so much to this.  And I really appreciate the better runners than me around here who have been nothing but supportive of me in whatever goals I choose.  I suspect I'll be thinking of a lot of DIS Board names during the marathon especially as I get closer to that finish line.


----------



## MarBee

rteetz said:


> Today was only AP registration. General registration opens on Tuesday at Noon.


Thank you!  I am so hoping it does not sell out!  I’m planning on being right at the computer at noon.


----------



## GreatLakes

StacyStrong said:


> Well...here's hoping you all can offer some advice or encouragement. I'm just really frustrated with my progress.
> 
> I had a really bad "run" yesterday.  My heart rate is always through the roof - even jogging REALLY slowly.  When I set a treadmill to 3.7-3.8, my heart rate can get all the way up to 181.  That's definitely not good.  Any slower though and I'd be basically walking.  I don't know what to do.  Only walk for a couple weeks? Jog slower?  It's very frustrating and embarrassing that my heart rate will bounce up that high. Even setting the treadmill and walking at 3.0 will get my heart rate to 140.  Shouldn't that be my jogging rate?
> 
> I'm only 30 so realizing I'm THIS out of shape is frustrating and I don't see how I can get anywhere with moving that slowly.  How am I supposed to train for a race when I feel like I can't even start jogging? I don't want to start all over, but my hear rate getting that high just isn't sustainable or healthy (I don't think).



You've already made the appointment so that is the only real first step.  Beyond that you have to really assess where you are starting.  If you have been sedentary for a decade and not really eating healthy you can't expect to be out there doing hour long runs a month in.  I remember a quote that goes something like "it takes a while to get out of shape, don't expect it to take any less time to get in shape".  That is a paraphrase, I'm sure the original was more eloquent. 

Slow steady progress is the reality and there will be plateaus.  Don't let the plateaus or even small slides back discourage you.  They are obstacles to be overcome, not roadblocks to cause you to turn around.



LSUlakes said:


> Thats pretty cool! I will look into it a bit more and may give it a go. Thanks for sharing the site!



It's a neat concept that we have had a few product meetings around.  The round up one is easy an you barely notice it.  I also like the way you can tie the service into activities like the gym.  The psychology of gamification is pretty interesting and I think this kind of thing really plays well with the psyche of endurance athletes and the way we operate.

Also, the Garmin scale is available refurbished on Amazon for $111.38 if you want to save a little on it.



MarBee said:


> Hi all!  Asking on this thread as I’m desperate.  I had a total brain fart and missed the registration for the Princess 5k today.  Running that race is my goal for starting to run.  I am so upset right now that I missed it.
> 
> Does anyone know any way that I’d be able to get a spot?  Do people sell spots later?  I’m desperate.
> 
> Thank you!



As mentioned you haven't missed general registration but if life gets in the way and you can't register that day there are ways to still get in.  Between charities and travel companies that sell bibs along with vacation packages you can get in after the fact if you really want to.


----------



## LSUlakes

Philo2020 said:


> I know this is a little delayed but I thought I would ask (sorry if I missed this elsewhere, Red Wine is happening ) but is there a good forum for users to connect using Garmin Connect?  I use Garmin Connect but have very few friends that are runners, most that workout are just gym rat types, no offense, just doesn't help me as I have become more of a runner .
> 
> Maybe we could connect folks on this board via Garmin connect as an accountability group?  Feel free to tell me to pound sand if this is a bad idea .



Added you to a PM where a few of us added our Garmin names.


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD *Running with friends or during a race with others a lot of interesting discussions or things can happen. Tell us about a run when you just had fun being out there. The type of day where it didn’t even feel like it was a running day, but just hanging out with friends.

ATTQOTD: I’ve actually had this happen a few times during group runs. Lots of laughs and the miles just flew by when we got lost and no one really cared as we were just having a good time.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Running with friends or during a race with others a lot of interesting discussions or things can happen. Tell us about a run when you just had fun being out there. The type of day where it didn’t even feel like it was a running day, but just hanging out with friends.



The year we did a Make A Wish 5K with work in honor of a coworker that was granted a trip for his daughter.  We had about 30 people from work show up.  We had done fundraisers and were the 2nd highest team for Make A Wish.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
The first time this happened was at Avengers 10K.  I ran the first half alone and was amazed by the experience of being in California Adventure with it all lit up in the dark.  DH stood in line and waited for me at the one photo op I wanted (Captain America on Veteran's Day!) and stayed with me for the second half.  Also, it is mostly through DL, which is hard to beat.  The last bit on the access road was pretty boring but it was just fun to be silly with him.  I wish I could do that every weekend.  I was disappointed that was not the experience with my WDW 10K, partly because my husband always knows how to distract me and partly because there is simply less time with great scenery.  
I will say, this is also why I want to run in the trees more than I do.  It seems like less work, even if I think it is more because I have to pay attention to the terrain.  There is something about the smell, the woodland creatures, etc that just makes it better.  While I am not up for trail racing, I will continue to do loops on my favorite wooded trail until it is snowy.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I have this happen frequently with our Galloway running group.  Most recent one I can remember, a few of us were talking about the royal wedding earlier this summer.  The miles were over before we knew it.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTFFQOTD: I only ever run with friends at Disney races, and every one of those 5Ks and 10Ks feel a lot more like hanging out with friends in a park than a race (the halfs I've run with a friend were also fun, but felt a lot more race-y). I think the DIY I did around the Bonnet Creek resort area with friends when the 2017 half was canceled probably tops the list of Fun Times Running With Friends: absolutely no stress, no worries about time, stops for every little thing, including pics, video games, wardrobe changes, and snacks, lol!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Thanks for reminding me that I'm a loner and don't run with anyone.  I definitely love having little random conversations during races though!


----------



## Jules76126

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: Thanks for reminding me that I'm a loner and don't run with anyone.  I definitely love having little random conversations during races though!



Me too. Just a lot of me myself and I


----------



## Princess KP

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: Thanks for reminding me that I'm a loner and don't run with anyone.  I definitely love having little random conversations during races though!


That's ok @run.minnie.miles I run alone too which is why I wasn't going to answer the QOTD.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: Dark Side 5k for me. It was just running from photo stop to photo stop with DH. So much fun!


----------



## ZellyB

I've run a few times alone and I actually really enjoyed that a lot too.  That "me" time can be pretty special.


----------



## TheHamm

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: Thanks for reminding me that I'm a loner and don't run with anyone.  I definitely love having little random conversations during races though!


I have conversations with myself, who needs other people?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - A lor of my runs with my rD group feel that way. We generally don't focus on pace - we just run and have a good time. Right now, in this heat and humidity, those runs are really important. They remind you of all the things that you love about the sport, even when conditions keep most people indoors.


----------



## Slogger

Princess KP said:


> That's ok @run.minnie.miles I run alone too which is why I wasn't going to answer the QOTD.



ATTQOTD:   I'm also a frequent member of the Run By Yourself Club, but I talk to myself a lot during the run, so does that count?


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Running with friends or during a race with others a lot of interesting discussions or things can happen. Tell us about a run when you just had fun being out there. The type of day where it didn’t even feel like it was a running day, but just hanging out with friends.



Oh, yeah! Dopey in '17 was with some friends from the DC area. We walked the 5k (while everyone but myself played pokemon go). Goofed around for the 10k. We had a great time running the half at Caribbean Beach with a bunch of other folks. Due to different paces, the wives ran their own races, while myself and my buddy from college (who was already pretty accomplished, with a couple 50 milers under his belt) had a blast during the marathon. Bunch of pictures, met some interesting people, and just had a good ole time. I like to say it wasn't so much running 26.2 miles as 'running around' for 26.2 miles. Running with friends is always fun for me.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> I want to make a stupid purchase because I like gadgets. Garmin has a scale that gives you all kinda cool data, and well I want it lol. Its ~$150 so not the most expensive gadget, but expensive as far as scales go. I need to set some sort of goal to achieve before I make the purchase. 2 Things: What should that goal be? The other, am I crazy?



I have had the Garmin Index scale for a couple years now.  In the end, I really just focus on the weight versus any of the other metrics (BTW: the other metrics seem highly correlated to weight - I'm not convinced of their accuracy).  Truth be told, the best part of the scale is that it just automatically uploads to Garmin Connect, and so everything is consolidated, and I can view my weight history on a graph to see the progress I've made.  I'm sure you can do this GC integration with other smart scales, but obviously, it's easier with a Garmin-branded scale.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Running with friends or during a race with others a lot of interesting discussions or things can happen. Tell us about a run when you just had fun being out there. The type of day where it didn’t even feel like it was a running day, but just hanging out with friends.



Although my brother, my college roommate, and I ran the same first marathon (way back in 1993), we all had fairly different pace goals, so we didn't run together.  However, after the first 3-4 miles of the marathon as I settled into a comfortable pace, I realized that another guy and me kept on jockeying back and forth, so we struck up a conversation.  He was a really nice guy, he was trying to qualify for Boston, and so we ended up chatting and running for about 20 miles together.  We truly became friends in that time.  His wife would meet him every few miles to give him words of encouragement, and after the first time or two, she even started including me as part of her cheering.  It was awesome, and the miles just flew by.  We were having so much fun and not really focusing on pace but rather effort at which we could keep up the conversation, that at about mile 11, we caught up to my brother which I would have never expected.  I temporarily froze with two thoughts: (i) if I've caught up to my brother, I must be going too fast, and (ii) I really should slow down and run with my brother, but I am having so much fun with this guy.  The fun won out, and I decided to stay with my new found friend, so I said "hi" to my brother and told him that I was sure I would see him pass me later in the race.  Although I did slow down a little during the last 4-5 miles (mainly just walking through the water stops) and lost contact with my new running friend, it was so much fun and a complete success.  We met up at the finish line, and he did end up qualifying for Boston, and I ended up about 18 minutes faster than my goal time.

I have run several marathons since then, but this one is still my favorite because of the friend I made and the complete lack of focus on the actual running.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Running with friends or during a race with others a lot of interesting discussions or things can happen. Tell us about a run when you just had fun being out there. The type of day where it didn’t even feel like it was a running day, but just hanging out with friends.


I don’t run with anyone but did run the 2018 half and full mostly with team shenanigans and had an absolute blast. Best runDisney races thus far!


----------



## YawningDodo

StacyStrong said:


> Well...here's hoping you all can offer some advice or encouragement. I'm just really frustrated with my progress.
> 
> I had a really bad "run" yesterday.  My heart rate is always through the roof - even jogging REALLY slowly.  When I set a treadmill to 3.7-3.8, my heart rate can get all the way up to 181.  That's definitely not good.  Any slower though and I'd be basically walking.  I don't know what to do.  Only walk for a couple weeks? Jog slower?  It's very frustrating and embarrassing that my heart rate will bounce up that high. Even setting the treadmill and walking at 3.0 will get my heart rate to 140.  Shouldn't that be my jogging rate?
> 
> I'm only 30 so realizing I'm THIS out of shape is frustrating and I don't see how I can get anywhere with moving that slowly.  How am I supposed to train for a race when I feel like I can't even start jogging? I don't want to start all over, but my hear rate getting that high just isn't sustainable or healthy (I don't think).



As a 31 year old who's out of shape and just starting running, I have to second the earlier advice to not beat yourself up over being unable to jump straight in and run continuously. If you're concerned about your heart rate I think it would be worth your time to talk to your doctor about it, but I'll be honest--even though I bought a running watch with a HR monitor, I haven't been looking at my HR at all. I've been gauging whether a pace and/or interval ratio is right based entirely on how my body feels. I've also stopped telling myself I "should" be able to run a certain way or a certain amount, because each of us is in a different place in our journey and if we want to be successful the best way to do that is to pay attention to what's going on individually, not force ourselves to meet some standard designed for other people. 

Are you doing continuous runs? Would you consider trying the Galloway method? I only run ten seconds out of every minute, and walk the remaining fifty, because that's the ratio where I found I was able to sustain the same level of energy most or all of the way through my run--I actually get a better pace at that low ratio than I do when I run more and walk less, because my body burns out too quickly on the higher ratios. My pace isn't anything exciting in the running world at large (I'm hovering around 15 minutes/mile), but I see myself improving little by little on both pace and distance just by running the way I'm able to run, and that's really exciting for me as an individual runner because _my_ best doesn't have to be what anyone else's best would be. Someday I'll run a higher ratio. Today is not that day. This month is not that month. This year may not even be that year. But someday I will because these things just take time, sometimes lots of time.


----------



## michigandergirl

Lake Erie sunrise on a morning run. 

Jumping back in after our camping trip - @jennamfeo please add Ohio for me on your spreadsheet. We spent some time at Cedar Point and had a blast! 

Friday QOTD: I had the most fun running this year’s Disney marathon. I chatted with complete strangers the whole way.

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I'm a lone wolf myself when it comes to running.  Just me and my Spotify playlists....   The closest I get to camaraderie on the race course is following pacers and the other people following that pacer.  I've taken some comfort in feeling like I'm part of a larger group all trying to run at the same pace.  But I've never attempted to strike up conversations with anyone when doing this.  I may have to try it the next time I'm not trying for a PR at a race...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I miss my beaches.  Stupid red tide.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Running with friends or during a race with others a lot of interesting discussions or things can happen. Tell us about a run when you just had fun being out there. The type of day where it didn’t even feel like it was a running day, but just hanging out with friends.


ATTQOTD: For the most part, all my runs/races are by myself. I ran the 2018 Disney Half with my wife who signed up for the race in February - her first race of any kind ever - and then proceeded to not train for it.  She was literally a game time decision Saturday morning whether or not she was going to run it. She is young (compared to me), athletic and was in pretty good shape, so I encouraged her to go as far as she could and if she needed to stop and get swept, that is better than not experiencing any of it. Her goal was to make it through the Magic Kingdom.  Once we got started, seeing the smile on her face and how much fun she was having, I knew she was going to finish which she did...somehow. We had a great time but she was pretty sore after and for the next few days.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I do all my runs, both training and races, by myself. I do enjoy chatting for a few miles with a fellow runner during a half or full. Although it's getting harder to do since almost everyone is 'plugged in'. That's one of the reasons I enjoy Rocket City Marathon, they have a no-headphones rule (although not strictly enforced).


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  My weekend runs are usually with members of the running club, and who is running from week to week can change, but it does help the miles go by.  Weekday runs are by myself.  For marathon training, I would usually one of my longest runs by myself, since that is usually how I race.

This spring, I had two races where I ran with one member of our club, and the race just flew by, since we were "not racing" and ended up talking almost the whole 13.1 miles.  They were, by far, the two most enjoyable races I have done.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I have been mostly lurking here but have to jump in on this one: I generally run races alone but my first WDW Marathon I was running near this group of 3 young women who were playing a game of "Marry, <expletive deleted>, Kill" featuring Disney characters as they passed the miles. I couldn't help but eavesdrop. The options were, like, Tarzan, Beast, John Smith. Their choices were not what you would expect. And that was the *least* bizarre trio. It did entertain them and me and probably whoever else was in earshot for at least a few miles.


----------



## Capang

FFQOTD: I college I had a friend I would run with several times a week. It was the only time I've ever run with anyone else. I am definitely a solo runner, but I do get lonely from time to time.


michigandergirl said:


> View attachment 341123 Lake Erie sunrise on a morning run.
> 
> Jumping back in after our camping trip - @jennamfeo please add Ohio for me on your spreadsheet. We spent some time at Cedar Point and had a blast!


Hey that's my neck of the woods! 
Glad you had fun, Cedar Point is an awesome park for coasters and beaches.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Running with friends or during a race with others a lot of interesting discussions or things can happen. Tell us about a run when you just had fun being out there. The type of day where it didn’t even feel like it was a running day, but just hanging out with friends.



Does running with my dog count?


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD:


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD:
> View attachment 341149


You are full of great memes today!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: Thanks for reminding me that I'm a loner and don't run with anyone.  I definitely love having little random conversations during races though!


ATTQOTD:  I'm another lone runner.  Even if I have a runDisney shirt that says Don't Run Solo, Take a Wookiee.  I did run briefly with a pace group during the Dark Side Half this year, but a photo stop came up and that was the end of that.  I liked running with the pace group and would definitely consider it again, but also want to be free to stop for a photo if I want to.  



SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: I have been mostly lurking here but have to jump in on this one: I generally run races alone but my first WDW Marathon I was running near this group of 3 young women who were playing a game of "Marry, <expletive deleted>, Kill" featuring Disney characters as they passed the miles. I couldn't help but eavesdrop. The options were, like, Tarzan, Beast, John Smith. Their choices were not what you would expect. And that was the *least* bizarre trio. It did entertain them and me and probably whoever else was in earshot for at least a few miles.


This reminds me of a fun interaction I had during this year's Dark Side Half.  Shortly before entering Animal Kingdom, a girl was singing "I Just Can't Wait to Be King" from The Lion King in honor of being near Animal Kingdom.  When she sang "everybody look left, everybody look right, everywhere you look I'm standing in the spotlight" I replied with perfect timing "Well not yet!" and everybody laughed.  The girl told me that I made her morning.  It was just a fun moment in the middle of the race.


----------



## sylkai

ATTQOTD: I ran the Dark Side Half with a running friend this past April and had a blast. The miles definitely just flew on by. Looking forward to some of the same effect during the marathon with the same friend.

And I ran with my dad while I was in WI this past weekend and that was pretty special too.

Okay, I have now exhausted my list of "runs done with other people."


----------



## lahobbs4

I run alone. I don't want to talk to anyone on my runs because I am surrounded by my three small children all day and momma needs her quiet time!

This is why I love races. I enjoy super small, pleasantry-filled conversations. And then you literally run away when you are done.


----------



## rteetz

Fellow Milwaukee Marathon racers from last year, the event is apparently coming back but under new ownership. This would be the third ownership group in four years of this event I believe.


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> You are full of great memes today!!



LOL! I made the WWOS one, so dang proud of myself! I've never made a meme!


----------



## SarahDisney

KSellers88 said:


> LOL! I made the WWOS one, so dang proud of myself! I've never made a meme!



You should print it and frame it!


----------



## cavepig

No crazy fun laugh runs here, boring mostly.  But, during WDW marathon this year I was back and forth or with some guy for a long time.  He was stopping for like all characters but I only did some.  That was a great fun time chatting until at some over halfway.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KSellers88 said:


> LOL! I made the WWOS one, so dang proud of myself! I've never made a meme!


You have a future in meme making!


----------



## Miranda

I wonder if I will see any of these famous people warming up on the road before the race!  It's going to be kind of crazy... that area is super small town Maine and there are 6500+ runners.  I am carpooling with one of my friends from my running group and we are going to meet to get to one of the satellite parking lots for the shuttle bus to the start line by 6:15, which means I need to leave my house by about 5:30.

My goal is just to finish and have fun.   It's going to be super muggy and raining it looks like at race time... which is maybe better than the thunderstorms that were showing up yesterday and could have impacted the race.  T+D for race time (8am) looks like it will be a gross 69+69=138, ~50% chance of light rain, and I haven't really been doing much distance training in recent weeks.  It's been all track work and treadmill work at OTF.



> *Elite Athlete Bib List for the 2018 TD Beach to Beacon 10K (updated thru July 29, 2018)*
> MEN
> 2   Ben True  _USA_
> 3    Shadrack Kipchirchir  _USA_
> 4   Jake Robertson   _New Zealand_
> 5    Stephen Sambu   _Kenya_
> 6    Tariku Bekele   _Ethiopia_
> 7    Amdework Walelgen   _Ethiopia_
> 10  Callum Hawkins   _Great Britain_
> 11  Ross Millington   _Great Britain_
> 13  Shadrack Biwott   _USA_
> 14  Lopez Lomong   _USA_
> 15  Andrew Bumbulough  _USA_
> 17  Matt Llano  _USA_
> 18  Parker Stinson   _USA_
> 19  Trevor Dunbar   _USA_
> 20  Luke Puskedra   _USA_
> 21  Colin Bennie   _USA_
> 22  Mason Ferlic  _USA_
> 23  Martin Hehir   _USA_
> 24  Dillon Maggard  _USA_
> 
> WOMEN
> 101 Molly Huddle  _USA_
> 102 Sandrafelis Chebet Tuei  _Kenya_
> 103 Buze Diriba  _Ethiopia_
> 104 Ababel Yeshaneh   _Ethiopia_
> 105 Pauline Kamulu Kaveke  _Kenya_
> 106 Emily Sisson  _USA_
> 109 Laura Rose Donegan   _Australia_
> 111 Rochelle Kanuho   _USA_
> 113 Alia Gray   _USA_
> 114 Emily Durgin   _USA_
> 116 Katie Matthews   _USA_
> 117 Gwen Jorgensen   _USA_
> 118 Ayano Kubo   _Japan_
> 119 Sayo Nomura   _Japan_
> 120 Rachel Hyland   _USA_
> 121 Kaitlin Gregg Goodman   _USA_
> 122 Annika Pfitzinger   _New Zealand_
> 124 Sydney Devore   _USA_
> 125 Katie Kellner   _USA_


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I’m a lone runner too.  I’m happy to just wave and say Hi to my neighbors and keep on running.  I am NOT a morning person so that means I’m not too chatty before races.


----------



## FFigawi

Miranda said:


> I wonder if I will see any of these famous people warming up on the road before the race!  It's going to be kind of crazy... that area is super small town Maine and there are 6500+ runners.  I am carpooling with one of my friends from my running group and we are going to meet to get to one of the satellite parking lots for the shuttle bus to the start line by 6:15, which means I need to leave my house by about 5:30.



Try to park in the main Hannaford lot. It has the most spots and is easiest to get in and out of after the race.


----------



## YawningDodo

I'm lamenting the fact that we don't have any local 5Ks that appeal to me before October. Nothing in August, and then the one race in September starts at 5:00 PM. Uhhh, no. Not into it. But with my long run this week set for 3 miles, I am so stinking ready to run a 5K already. The Pumpkin Run can't come fast enough. Makes me think about signing up for the 3.5 miler also in October, though I suspect I'd regret it since I think at that point I'd have three weekends in a row tied up with advance plans. 

Hrmph. And then I won't be around for Burn the Bird on Thanksgiving, so I only get to run in October this year and the next won't be until April.


----------



## Smilelea

Other than taking my 6 yo on a couple of run/walks with me, I run solo. For the most part, I prefer solo. Just me and my music/audiobook makes the perfect "me" time.  

I do, however, like the idea of running with a friend occasionally. Maybe I can make a new friend during the half in January . 

I currently don't have any friends that run nearby and I'm too much of an introvert to try to find a running group, or join a gym, etc.


----------



## michigandergirl

Capang said:


> Hey that's my neck of the woods!
> Glad you had fun, Cedar Point is an awesome park for coasters and beaches.



This was the first time we took the kids to Cedar Point. I was waiting to take them until my daughter surpassed 48 inches. I used to go all the time in my younger years, but it had been quite awhile since I had been there, and I can't believe how much has changed! My oldest son and I rode EVERYTHING. Amazing coasters! So much fun!!! I think we will go back every summer now that the kids are older.


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> Try to park in the main Hannaford lot. It has the most spots and is easiest to get in and out of after the race.


That's where we are parking!   My running buddy did it last year, and she said that she had an easy time in and out of there.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD(Fun Friday):

I have a rare form of RBF that goes by the abbreviation RSKF and stands for resting serial killer face. That should clarify part of the reason I tend to run alone almost exclusively. I’m not good at introducing myself or mingling with people and the RSKF takes care of any inclination that people would have toward initiating contact with me.

The closest thing I have to a fun anecdote is running with my Irish setter. Despite being a very large dog he thinks he is a lap dog and is a giant scaredy cat. One day we were running by a fenced yard and a dog on the other side barked; he cowered and leaned into me and nearly took us both down. Fortunately, I had a bit of agility and avoided a big crash. I’m always extra cautious in such situations now.


----------



## KSellers88

SarahDisney said:


> You should print it and frame it!



YES! I'll hang it right next to my college diploma! LOL


----------



## opusone

DopeyBadger said:


> For those interested, just add the current temperature and current dew point together. That gives you a T+D. Then use the following chart to adjust the paces (as an example):



@DopeyBadger: question on your T+D adjustments... do you adjust your goal race time for the T+D on race day?  I know you go by feel (blind), but what are your race expectations at the beginning of the race based on the T+D?


----------



## CDKG

*July Miles: *114.3
*2018 Miles: *637.5

July has been an uneventful month as far as training goes. I am in between half marathons (my last for 2018 is now exactly two weeks away) and marathon training doesn't begin until September. Speaking of...*in July I registered for my first marathon!!!* Looking ahead, training doesn't enter unknown territory for me until November, right after I return from vacation. I've spend most of 2018 building up to this, so I am optimistic!


----------



## DopeyBadger

opusone said:


> @DopeyBadger: question on your T+D adjustments... do you adjust your goal race time for the T+D on race day?  I know you go by feel (blind), but what are your race expectations at the beginning of the race based on the T+D?



I do adjust expectations based on the T+D.  Once it gets to be about 24-48 hours out, I've got a reasonable idea what it will be.  I consult the chart and recent training runs that were similar to the race (elevation, temp, and pace) to help shape my goals.  Also depending on the race duration, I may pay more attention to the end temp than the beginning.  One of the tricker things to account for is solar radiation since clouds can be so finicky.  So my notes usually state whether it was cloudy or sunny for previous training runs.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD (Friday): I often sign up for runs with my youngest sister. We have great memories of running Disney runs plus many local half marathons. She was my training partner but sadly we both moved to different states so now I train alone.
My husband runs too but has a bad knee which limits how much and far. He will run the 1/2 with me when I do the Dopey in January


----------



## JulieODC

@Miranda - how did it go? Looks like the weather held out!!


----------



## Miranda

JulieODC said:


> @Miranda - how did it go? Looks like the weather held out!!


It didn't rain until we were on the shuttle bus back to the parking lot, but it was SO humid and gross.  Maybe the rain would have felt good?  I don't know.   There were a lot of hoses to run through and I poured a lot of cups of water on my head and down my bra.  The air just felt thick and nasty!  I was having a hard time keeping my HR down and my legs just didn't want to move.  My friend and I had fun though and we made it in in 1:28 something... I had kinda wanted to beat my last summer 10K time of 1:21:xx (my PR is 1:13:xx) but with that weather I was just happy to be < 1:30.  We walked a lot.  My running buddy probably could have done better than me and I kept telling her to go on but we ran together the whole way. 

I didn't see anyone famous!  You arrive from the back of the corrals, so by the time we got there there were already 6000 people between us and the people in the front.  The shuttle bus line was so long even though we were in the parking lot and in line not long after 6:45, by the time we got on one and they got us there, it was already 7:30 (and the line after us was huge, those people must have been late to the start) and then the walk from the shuttle bus drop off to the starting area was probably close to a mile.  We got to the starting area at 7:45 and immediately got into portapotty lines and made it out just in time to hear the wheelchairs and elite women go off at 8:00.

It was a great race though and I'm looking forward to doing it next year again hopefully!


----------



## JulieODC

Miranda said:


> It didn't rain until we were on the shuttle bus back to the parking lot, but it was SO humid and gross.  Maybe the rain would have felt good?  I don't know.   There were a lot of hoses to run through and I poured a lot of cups of water on my head and down my bra.  The air just felt thick and nasty!  I was having a hard time keeping my HR down and my legs just didn't want to move.  My friend and I had fun though and we made it in in 1:28 something... I had kinda wanted to beat my last summer 10K time of 1:21:xx (my PR is 1:13:xx) but with that weather I was just happy to be < 1:30.  We walked a lot.  My running buddy probably could have done better than me and I kept telling her to go on but we ran together the whole way.
> 
> I didn't see anyone famous!  You arrive from the back of the corrals, so by the time we got there there were already 6000 people between us and the people in the front.  The shuttle bus line was so long even though we were in the parking lot and in line not long after 6:45, by the time we got on one and they got us there, it was already 7:30 (and the line after us was huge, those people must have been late to the start) and then the walk from the shuttle bus drop off to the starting area was probably close to a mile.  We got to the starting area at 7:45 and immediately got into portapotty lines and made it out just in time to hear the wheelchairs and elite women go off at 8:00.
> 
> It was a great race though and I'm looking forward to doing it next year again hopefully!



Sounds like a good day! Hoping to possibly join you next year!!


----------



## SarahDisney

*NYRR Manhattan 7 Mile Recap* - Sunday, August 5th

My goal going into this race was to run the whole thing with no intervals. I knew it would be difficult and I'd have to go slow because the temperature was around 75* with full sun and high humidity. I was running faster than I should have been, but I made it through the first 2+ miles (walking one water stop), but then I started to feel sick, so I walked and ate some of my emergency fuel supply. Stopped to eat again in the next mile. I wound up doing my regular intervals starting about halfway through the race and eating a few jelly beans every mile. Managed to run the last 0.25 miles and crossed the finish line feeling okay, and got a bagel, water, apple, and an ice-cold rag after crossing the finish line. Didn't get my usual high five from Peter Ciaccia because I came in at a busy time and he was dealing with other people.

Despite not hitting the continuous running goal, I liked the race. It was a tough course, but a nice challenge, and as always, a great crowd and good crowd support. After the race they had a festival area with Italian Ices (Marino's, of course ... is Marino's a thing outside of NY?), photo ops, and post-race yoga.

I don't know that I'd do this race again because the weather was so brutal, which is not surprising for August. But I'd definitely recommend it for someone who is better at acclimating to heat and wants a challenging race.

*Official Time: 1:29:36* ... so ahead of my time goal, which is better than nothing.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Running with friends or during a race with others a lot of interesting discussions or things can happen. Tell us about a run when you just had fun being out there. The type of day where it didn’t even feel like it was a running day, but just hanging out with friends.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I’ve actually had this happen a few times during group runs. Lots of laughs and the miles just flew by when we got lost and no one really cared as we were just having a good time.



Sorry I have been missing, I was camping last week and didn't feel like looking at my phone all week. 

I normally run alone but I ran the 2016 WDW full with my friend Matt.  It was his first marathon.  What a great time.  We still laugh about it now.  He really started to struggle around mile 16 (there is a spot in my YouTube video where you can see his shoulders drop) and from that point on it was fun for me to help him get through.  But coming out of WWOS he was really hurting and he just started rambling such nonsense I was belly laughing.  He had no idea what he was saying at all.  I got some of it on my GoPro footage.  Until I ran that race I had always taken races so seriously that it was fun to do it another way.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Capang

To those of you that suggested white vinegar for stinky gym clothes a while back in the thread thank you!

At least I'm pretty sure it was this thread.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster and I thought a excellent one as well! When summer started I asked everyone about their goals for the summers. We are halfway through summer and wanted to know how things are going compared to what you stated in the link -----> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/page-371#post-59378952

ATTQOTD: My goal at the time of that post was to run more than once a week. I fail short 2 weeks, but my last two weeks I've run 5 days each. So I would say I'm on track now but took a little longer than I wanted to get going.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I'm pretty relieved to go back and review and see that I didn't answer the QOTD that day.   I remember I made a lot of faces at my screen during that pizza discussion though for all the chain pizza places being mentioned.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD:


Capang said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 1. Run at least 4x a week.
> 2. Run at least 4x while on vacay.
> 3. Have fun running.



1. Check.
2. Check. Got in 5 runs while away.
3. Check.

Hey I'm meeting my goals! I totally forgot about these so this just made my morning.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster and I thought a excellent one as well! When summer started I asked everyone about their goals for the summers. We are halfway through summer and wanted to know how things are going compared to what you stated in the link -----> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/page-371#post-59378952



I could have sworn I answered that but apparently not.  My goal was to get quicker in short races and place in my age group for the Wine & Dine 10K.  Not sure about the second one yet but I'm not where I want to be speed wise for local races at this point.  I have a plan that starts in a month for the 10K so it is more a late summer/early fall thing but I really need to step up my speed work.  I'm starting to look into some new training plans for my general running but I'm digging into the science of it first.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: My goal was to build mileage over the summer and I'm doing it! After running 5 miles last week, I was terrified to think "Only 21.6 more..." but I have to stop thinking about that. Train. Train. Train. I have also been consistently getting in at least 30 min of exercise everyday, even if it's not running and I think that's been great for my body.


----------



## TheHamm

TheHamm said:


> ATTQOTD: Happy Summer!  My goals include (1) run a trail regularly-plan to negotiate that DH does daycare drop off so I can leave early & stop at a park on my way to the office (2) bump up from 3x/week to 4x/week (3)improve consistent pacing- I'm not sure how to do this without a treadmill, though (4)increase weekly miles.  Thus far the most I have tracked has been 16 on my 10K training plan , and now that I am without a calendar I have been ~14.  I would like to keep it up while I figure out what comes next. (5) Figure out what comes next- just be happy with what I can do now, go for a new 10K time, figure out how to become faster, determine if I can ever squeeze enough time out of the day to train for a half, something else



(1) So-so progress.  I have had more tree time, but not regularly.  And I cursed a lot in this morning's 100%RH, cut the run short, and decided I would prefer the A/C a treadmill offered. 
(2) Also so-so.  I have gotten 3 weeks of 4+ runs, but life happens so not all of the weeks.  On average, I have had 3.5 runs/week since the post. 
(3) Not really
(4) YES! But only 4 miles over 6 weeks, so less than I would have liked but more than before.  I'm going to count this as a success because I did not set a target other than 'more.'
(5) YES! I did sign up for a half, and I have been increasing miles.  I also told DH I will be running a 10K in September to see how I do in what I hope will be better conditions than my spring 10Ks. 

New goal: I am going to accept that I need a more structured plan to complete that half in #5 than 'go!.' I have not yet done that for reasons that I cannot discern.  Maybe knowing I will _never _follow it 100%?  Perhaps it is time to pull out the "Muscle up, Buttercup" shirt.


----------



## Dis5150

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: To not get heat stroke?
> 
> Honestly, just asked @DopeyBadger  for another plan so whatever he lays out for me will be my plans. Getting ready for marathon 4 of 5 on October 7th.



ATTQOTD: Well, I haven't had a heat stroke, so that is good. Sadly I am no longer training for marathon 4/5. Life happened and I was only able to get in 3 marathons this year. I still have some time left but it isn't looking good for the 5. Right now I am happy if I can get in 3 runs a week.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster and I thought a excellent one as well! When summer started I asked everyone about their goals for the summers. We are halfway through summer and wanted to know how things are going compared to what you stated in the link -----> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/page-371#post-59378952


https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/page-371#post-59378952
ATTQOTD: My answer to the original question was "I love running in the summer so my goal is to just keep getting out there building miles like I have been doing in the warmer weather and enjoy the sun!!"  Considering I got out 22 times and ran 184 miles in July, both the most I have ever done, I would say I have been staying on track with my summer goal.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster and I thought a excellent one as well! When summer started I asked everyone about their goals for the summers. We are halfway through summer and wanted to know how things are going compared to what you stated in the link -----> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/page-371#post-59378952



So, here was my goal...


SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD: get back to where a was a few months ago mentally (physically I'm just going to stay where I am, because I'm fine, but mentally is a different story).



I'm somewhat back. Still not fully. But I don't know that I'll ever fully be back. At least not anytime soon. Sigh.


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD: I didn't answer this one back then, but I've always tried to run at least 6 miles 4x per week all year long. I have missed a couple of runs and have not quite done the full mileage on long runs that I've had on my schedule every other week, but I've done enough to maintain fitness throughout the long, hot, humid days of summer, and have plenty of time to ramp back up before W&D and marathon weekend. Did 6.25 miles this morning at 11:23 pace. I'm getting slower and slower this summer, but still running!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I actually started posting again after a post-surgery hiatus just after you posted this question to the group, but my goal for the summer was to rebuild my running fitness from scratch. My layoff from all physical activity was extensive. I could barely walk for 4 weeks, then was not allowed to run or lift weights for an additional 8 weeks. So, yeah, after that much inactivity I was starting from scratch.

I am happy to say that I am well on the road to rebuilding that fitness, but it is hard to tell in the summer heat. I will have a better feel for where I stand in the fall. But, to be sure, I have regained most of my strength and my runs feel less and less like work every day. I ran 9 miles yesterday. I took it slow and easy because it was very hot and humid, but I was able to finish without problems. 

I am getting there one day at a time, one run at a time.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster and I thought a excellent one as well! When summer started I asked everyone about their goals for the summers. We are halfway through summer and wanted to know how things are going compared to what you stated in the link ----->


Well I’ve kind of kept up with that goal. I have been running not a lot but still doing some. I need to pick up soon.


----------



## PrincessV

*ATTQOTD:*

My goal: 





> ATTQOTD: I live in coastal FL... as always, I'll just try not to die. I really wish I was joking. Can you tell I'm OVER the heat already?! <whine>We've had some freak weather pattern that has caused virtually no rain to fall where I live for weeks. So the ground, pavement, waterways, walls, roof just keep getting hotter and hotter and all combined, it feels like a freaking oven 24/7. Where are our customary afternoon thunderstorms?!?!?!</whine>



Well, I'm not dead yet, so I've got that going for me. But summer's only halfway through here, and I came way too close to heat stroke on my long run this weekend, so check back with me in Oct., k?!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster and I thought a excellent one as well! When summer started I asked everyone about their goals for the summers. We are halfway through summer and wanted to know how things are going compared to what you stated in the link -----> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/page-371#post-59378952



Apparently, I didn't have any goals.  So, I guess I'm doing okay?


----------



## jennamfeo

Back to reality after a weekend away in California....



jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: My summer running goals are 1) stick with my @DopeyBadger plan that gets me to my race in September (even when the weather is miserably hot), 2) take the opportunity to swim in the lake on the weekends immediately following my long runs, 3) stay properly hydrated, 4) don't die.



Well let's see:
1. Nope. I have been doing SO TERRIBLE running these last few weeks. 
2. I did get into the lake once after a long run and the pool once after a long run. Check.
3. Ehhh, so-so on this one. I got sick on a morning run recently and I can't decide if it was because I didn't eat dinner the night before or I was dehydrated.
4. Still alive and pretty impressed that I am surviving.


----------



## cburnett11

cburnett11 said:


> ATTQOTD: Keep my head up running in the summer humidity...



I'm trying to tell myself it will make me tougher, but I still prefer to run any season other than summer.


----------



## kbenson13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster and I thought a excellent one as well! When summer started I asked everyone about their goals for the summers. We are halfway through summer and wanted to know how things are going compared to what you stated in the link -----> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/page-371#post-59378952





kbenson13 said:


> Oh, ATTQOTD:  My goal is also to follow my first @DopeyBadger training plan in advance of a Summer-ending 10-K on September 23.  From there, it will be on to my second @DopeyBadger plan to train for the Houston Marathon in January!



I was happy to see I answered this question!  So far, so good on meeting my goal.  I've really been enjoying my @DopeyBadger training plan and I think I'm slowly seeing results in terms of better heart rates on my runs, etc.  Summer has been brutal to run in, with everything T&D adjusted, so I'm not exactly sure where I am relative to the past but I've been running more than ever.  I'm looking forward to my September 23 10-K, but I'm afraid that it will not go so great since I'm guessing the T&D's will still be in the 150s then.  I guess I will have to have a T&D adjusted goal time for that run and hopefully hit that!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I can’t remember if I answered that question or not but it was most likely surviving running in the heat this summer. So far so good. I have tried to not concerned about time at all. Just trying to get the runs done. I ran 11 last Saturday morning and survived and just keep telling myself that eventually it will cool off (but probably not till October).

Friday’s question: I run alone about 99% of the time but I will always love any chance I get to run with my dad. The most fun I ever had running with him was the 2016 Princess half. Stopped for photos and just laughed a ton. He says he won’t run half marathons anymore but I still look forward to any time I can run with him!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD at the beginning of summer: Continue running 5 days a week. Up the mileage and incorporate some speed work. Work on upping my cadence and making my pace more consistent.
> 
> After Peachtree, I'm thinking of replaying last year's @DopeyBadger marathon plan, even though I'm not currently planning to run a marathon.



ATTQOTD: Still running 5 days a week. And I'm on week 4 of replaying my marathon training plan. The fact that I'm on the plan has taken care of upping the mileage, speed work, and cadence. Pace does seems to be evening out.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster and I thought a excellent one as well! When summer started I asked everyone about their goals for the summers. We are halfway through summer and wanted to know how things are going compared to what you stated in the link -----> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/page-371#post-59378952



I was on hiatus from the thread at that time, but my goal was to build up to 60 miles per week in base training before starting a plan for Wine & Dine. Almost! Travel and some PF cropping up last month set me back, but I was able to get solidly to 50 miles per week, which I'm happy with. The next plan starts next week where I'll inch it up a bit more, but not as much as I had planned. That's okay. It'll still be intense and I should still get a lot out of it.

I also wanted to start more strength training. That part is just starting to get consistent.


----------



## michigandergirl

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: The goal for this summer is to get through my DopeyBadger marathon training plan without any injuries and to remain disciplined while on vacation, so I can finally get that sub 5:00 marathon time that I am totally capable of!!



I'm plugging away at my marathon plan and I'm feeling great, so far so good on that front. I didn't miss any runs on our 4th of July camping trip, but I did miss a run or two during our Cedar Point camping trip, although I did walk about 10 miles per day on average, so I'm giving myself a pass. We have a couple more long weekend trips planned, so I'm going to have to really buckle down and get those runs in, because I'm getting into "the meat" of the plan now and don't want to miss anymore.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  This was mine...

Stay consistent and strong on my @DopeyBadger training plan for the Chicago marathon. 5x week running.

I'd say I'm doing pretty well on this.  We had some missed runs in July due to vacation schedule and some illness, but we've been pretty consistent on it.  The 5x week running has definitely been an adjustment though.


----------



## apdebord

apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD:  Get through Peachtree, then get my mileage back up to prep for Rock N Roll Half Virginia Beach Labor Day weekend.  I also want to do some more core and leg work.



ATTQOTD: LOL NOPE. 

I took June off- longest run was 5 miles once a week.  I was sick literally the entire month of July.  I got short runs in, but just had such a hard time with my breathing.  Tried to do core/leg work as much as possible.  So I was scheduled to run 8 this past Friday, did 3 and felt awful and went back inside...there may have been tears.  I ended up doing 1 mile per hour for the next 5 hours to get a cumulative 8 miles for the day.  Each mile was faster than the one before and I tried to stay on my feet during each break.  My husband has 12-hour race this weekend at a nice location, so I'm planning to just gut out 9 miles when I drop him off, however that may happen.  I'd love to get a 10 miler in before the Labor Day weekend half, but we will see.  As of now, I'm still planning on running it even though I feel extremely undertrained; I'm probably not in as bad of shape as I think I am, just getting a little mental block about it and worrying that pushing myself now will get me injured before marathon training.


----------



## DopeyBadger

DopeyBadger said:


> 1) To stay healthy.
> 2) To follow my 10th DopeyBadger plan, although back at the beginning they were just known to me as me plans.  This one is a little less custom and a little more to the book.  I'm following Jack Daniels 4 week cycle marathon plan.  It'll be my first Daniels marathon plan and I'm interested to see how it goes.  It'll be 6 days per week running with only 2 hard days per week (Wed and Sun).  But those hard days are an absolute beast with the durations getting up to 2.5 hrs for both the mid-week and weekend runs.  So it's going to be a challenge, but one that I welcome.  I'm doing this in an effort to absolutely drive home M Tempo pace in advance of my Chicago Marathon.  In the past, my continuous M Tempo has peaked at 10 miles (70 min) but this plan will take me out to 15 miles continuous (102 min) and 16 miles with a brief break (108 min).  I'm excited to reap the benefits.  If you want to read more detail see here (link) and here (link) and here (link).



1) Relatively speaking, I'm healthy.  I've had a tight hamstring linger for 1.5 weeks and a calf strain come up, but otherwise I've been good to go.  Working my way through a summer cold as well.  But compared to the stress fracture earlier in the year, yep staying healthy.

2) For the most part I've been able to stay on schedule.  Had to change the weekend runs the last two weekends though.  The 15 mile run with 9 miles at Lactate Threshold in intervals became a blind 13 mile run instead (to allow my hamstring to recover).  And this past weekend's 16 mile run became a 7 miler due to heat illness the day prior, a thunderstorm, and my dog's declining health.  This summer's temps have been absolutely brutal in the midwest.  Far far worse than normal.  We've been getting T+Ds in the 160s-170s and just last summer I only saw maybe 3-4 of those types of days.  This summer, way more.  So I'm following my own advice and slowing down the paces, and adjusting the mileage.  So a 120 min LR at 17 miles becomes a 120 min LR at 15.5 miles.  The duration remains the same, but the pace slowing means the mileage accomplished during that training run is less.  Keeps the training load where I intended it without allowing it to be nickel and dimed all week long.  With that being said, I've had a few runs over the past few weeks to suggest that the training has been working as intended.  Just real hard to see those realized gains at the moment given the less than ideal temps.  I've got a 19 mile run on Wednesday with 14 of it at M Tempo (8+6).  I plan to do it on a flat loop so I can get a better idea of Chicago like terrain.  This will be another piece to the puzzle to determine if I'm on the right track for race day.


----------



## cavepig

I'm plugging away at marathon training, but no faster than spring, but humidity, so I guess I'm good.    I've had a few minor injuries from tweaking my knee which healed to then my hip flexor was strained & it's about 90% healed.  I think I'll make it, anway!


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOTD: I apparently didn't set summer goals in this thread -- not sure if I joined in this thread too late and missed it or if I just couldn't find my reply this morning, but I'll just go with the immediate goals I'd laid out for myself in general:

1. Switch to an early-to-rise sleep schedule permanently
Done! I've had a few rough patches (usually in recovery from weekend travel or just messing up my bedtime) but I've been surprisingly consistent about my bedtime and getting up early enough to either run or walk the dog/do a little housework every day.​2. Complete the 13 week beginner's program out of the Galloway Run-Walk-Run book to reach 3.5 miles as my long run
Pretty much on track with this! I should be on week 9 but am on week 8 because I had a wonky week where I didn't do a weekend run and decided to just pick back up where I'd left off as though that week hadn't happened. I hit 3 miles this past Saturday, which is exciting because it used to be a 5K was a big, intimidating event and now running 3 miles is something I can just do. It's still really time consuming and I felt pretty noodley afterward, but it's something I can literally just go do on a Saturday and it's not such a big deal in my mind anymore.​3. Figure out how I'm going to handle winter runs
Well, I've figured out that I'm _not_ buying a treadmill since I don't have a place to put it with a high enough ceiling to avoid bumping my head. I need to tour the local gyms and choose one.​4. Run a 5K or a 3.5 mile race
Registered for one in October. ​In other news, I just heard that it's supposed to hit 104*F here on Friday. Thursday and Saturday (my running days) won't be _quite_ as bad, but ouch. Glad it's a timed run instead of a distance run this coming Saturday so I don't have to be out there for ages if my pace is shot because of the heat.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  I'm not sure if I posted any goals either but feel like I am working my way back into shape after taking 6 weeks off from running from mid-May to end of June.
Working for October marathon(s) and ahead of my mileage goals but need to start working on speedwork and strength.....and fueling......and hydration......and mental toughness.

That's a lot to tackle in one training season......when I look at it that way, maybe I'm behind schedule? !!!!


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: I did not answer this question as I was on vacation. However, I am just trying to survive this summer heat and stay on track. It has been brutal here. Today the high was 98 with tomorrow being 96. Add on the humidity and it is just rough, but great for the beach


----------



## Chaitali

I don't think I answered that question at the beginning of Summer but my answer would have been getting back to running regularly after dealing with tendinitis in the Spring.  And I think it's going well.  I got up to running three times a week and then started a Dopey Badger training plan with 4 runs per week.  I've had to move some runs around here and there due to travel and stuff but have been able to get my 4 runs per week done for the most part.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I don’t think I answered that question. I know I’ve mentioned falling off the running wagon every single summer. Well, not this year!  I’ve been logging most of my miles on the gym treadmill due to central FL weather.  Even with adjusting my pace for T+D, running outside is hard right now. My heart rate gets high and stays high. Last night I ended up cutting my outside run short due to getting the chills and feeling nauseous and dizzy. I’ve missed a few runs due to health & injury, but I’ve pretty much stuck to my training plan.


----------



## sourire

Goals were:
1. Simple: get back to running!!!
2. Tentatively planning for a sprint tri on 9/16!

So far, so good with these goals! The return to running after injury was a rather slow process. Have been back to running easy, 3-4 times a week for the last month or so, but no more than 4 miles at a time (yet). Continuing with PT and the conservative return-to-run plan that has been laid out. Foot continues to feel good, so I remain cautiously optimistic. Tri training continues as well! Happy to report that today, I completed a 1/2 mile lake swim, followed by a 9 mile bike ride. This was my third time in a lake this summer, and the open water swimming has definitely improved since the first attempt. =P


----------



## JulieODC

I’m so far off  still dealing with Lyme disease, and had a possible relapse over the last week. My calves have been very painful for the last week and the brain fog is back - heading to the doctor tomorrow, and on a running hiatus for a little while. 

I’m so sad about it all - frustration, missing running, lots of health anxiety.

Debbie downer over here.


----------



## michigandergirl

JulieODC said:


> I’m so far off  still dealing with Lyme disease, and had a possible relapse over the last week. My calves have been very painful for the last week and the brain fog is back - heading to the doctor tomorrow, and on a running hiatus for a little while.
> 
> I’m so sad about it all - frustration, missing running, lots of health anxiety.
> 
> Debbie downer over here.



That must be so frustrating. I really hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Slogger

JulieODC said:


> I’m so far off  still dealing with Lyme disease, and had a possible relapse over the last week. My calves have been very painful for the last week and the brain fog is back - heading to the doctor tomorrow, and on a running hiatus for a little while.
> 
> I’m so sad about it all - frustration, missing running, lots of health anxiety.
> 
> Debbie downer over here.



Sorry for your struggles.   How long does the doctor think it will take to recover?  

Sending best wishes for better times ahead!


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> Back to reality after a weekend away in California....
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's see:
> 1. Nope. I have been doing SO TERRIBLE running these last few weeks.
> 2. I did get into the lake once after a long run and the pool once after a long run. Check.
> 3. Ehhh, so-so on this one. I got sick on a morning run recently and I can't decide if it was because I didn't eat dinner the night before or I was dehydrated.
> 4. Still alive and pretty impressed that I am surviving.



I think the Margarita streak counts as staying hydrated!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: My goals were to stick to my one half marathon per month and to stay on track with my training plan. I'd say I've been relatively successful at both. I ran the HOTlanta Half in June and the Burn Your Half Off in July. Unfortunately a sinus infection and ridiculous work schedule has interfered with my running more than I would prefer. I think I've figured out a way to balance work though so things should be headed in the right direction!


----------



## TCB in FLA

TCB in FLA said:


> ATTQOTD: 1. To keep my sanity in check during family visits. 2. Start my Dopey training. 3. Drop a few more pounds. I’m down 7 since March (slow progress), would like to make it 15 by Sept.


ATTQOTD: After scrolling through the great pizza and barbecue debate, I’m now hungry, which isn’t particularly helpful for my goal #3. Still losing/gaining the same three pounds all summer. But the boys start back to school soon, so my days will have some more structure, making meal prep much easier. But I’m still in my family’s good graces (goal #1) and right on track with Dopey training (#2), so I’m batting .667 and will take it.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
It was awesome to go back and look at my answer.
My goal was to be able to increase my mileage during the hot Arizona summer.
I can report that I have been very disciplined with running 4-6 runs a week. I wake up at 3:30am at least twice a week to run before work.
Not too shabby


----------



## flav

flav said:


> ATTQOTD: Happy summer to all!
> My running goals are:
> 
> Increase from 3x/week run to 4x/week run+musculation, no matter where I am
> Get ready to break that 2h Half at the end of September if weather and conditions allow it
> Train DD for her 2nd 5k
> Have fun running in general



ATTQOTD:
Ouch, I am on vacation now. Even trying really hard, I am lucky to get the runs I get... Forget musculation unless swimming in the ocean counts as serious cross training. For similar reasons (ex getting lost on a lava field or being in 97% humidity), I am not keeping up with my training intervals speed really well. That said, DD is a trooper and has set herself a 21k in 21days goal which helps me get those extra runs in, plus, it is fun.

Edit: Given that situation, should I set myself a goal for my next race this coming Sunday? Either 1h30min for 15k or NG and enjoy... Though call.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster and I thought a excellent one as well! When summer started I asked everyone about their goals for the summers. We are halfway through summer and wanted to know how things are going compared to what you stated in the link -----> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/page-371#post-59378952
> 
> ATTQOTD: My goal at the time of that post was to run more than once a week. I fail short 2 weeks, but my last two weeks I've run 5 days each. So I would say I'm on track now but took a little longer than I wanted to get going.



Apparently I didn't answer the question.  My goals were to get back to being more consistent with my running, which I have done.   I have been running every other day consistently.  I would love to get back to multiple days in a row but I don't know if the ankles will ever allow it again.  

The area I live now is A LOT of hills so my times are so much slower than I am used to, so that has been frustrating. But I ran on vacation last week in Maine.  While the route I took was still hilly, it wasn't as bad as here at home, and I took 1:30 of my pace while also adding a mile to my long run.  So I guess all the hill running here at home is working.  Overall I am pleased with my efforts this summer.  I feel like I have gotten back in the groove finally.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  my goal was to run a lot and just focus on training for chicago and no races.  And that's what I've been doing.  Man it's hot lately though and long miles are annoying on treadmills. So I've just been running when I can to minimize the heat or sun even if that's late at night. And when I can't I've been slowing down.  And drinking (and wearing) so much water.  
This summer has been rough emotionally and mentally.  So I'm proud of where I'm at with running but still got a ton of work to do.


----------



## JulieODC

Slogger said:


> Sorry for your struggles.   How long does the doctor think it will take to recover?
> 
> Sending best wishes for better times ahead!



I haven’t a clear answer, and am hearing back today and have an appt with an infectious disease doc next week....so hopeful that I will have better info soon.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week? Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day? What other factors do you consider?

ATTQOTD: I normally attempt speed work with a easy recovery run the following day. I am not sure if this is the correct way, but it seems like a good idea.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week? Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day? What other factors do you consider?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I normally attempt speed work with a easy recovery run the following day. I am not sure if this is the correct way, but it seems like a good idea.



Short answer:  Whatever my @DopeyBadger plan says.  In general though it seems they are on either a Tuesday or Thursday and thus followed by a rest day.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week? Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day? What other factors do you consider?



My speed days this cycle are always on Mondays.  I have a pretty easy run day before and after.  I take Wednesdays off and run 6 days/week... essentially 3 are challenging and 3 are easy.  Monday = speed, but now it's changing over to GP-10 seconds, Thursday = tempo (GP), Saturday = long run.  The other 3 days are typically 6-10 miles with pacing as easy as possible.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   This training cycle I have been putting a little speedwork into each run.    Part of that came from building up endurance and getting back in shape, part of it is because I am impatient and want to finish the run!   It's hard to run fast, but it's also hard to run  s-l-o-w.   

This week (or next) I will start dedicating one day (Mondays) to speedwork and sprinkle in an interval or two later in the week as needed.   
My week should be:   (M) Speedwork, (Tu) Easy Day, (W) Tempo or Long run, (Th) Rest Day, (Fr) Strength, (Sat) Long Run or Tempo, (Sun) Rest Day or optional easy run


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTYD: My speed or hill day is sandwiched by a short-run the day before and a strength training day after. I actually have no idea how or why it wound up like that, but it's what I've been doing for many years!


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week? Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day? What other factors do you consider?


My 'speed' work currently consists of going faster to catch the crosswalk lights so there is a little sprinkled in all the time


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week? Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day? What other factors do you consider?



I'm another follower of the @DopeyBadger philosophies, so my speed work is on Thursday, following two easy days to build up some fatigue on the legs beforehand and followed by a rest day to allow recuperation for the weekend long run.  When I'm not using one of those plans, I generally default to Higdon, which also has the 3 mid-week runs and I follow the same pattern of easy/easy/speed there, as well.  I like having a rest day following speed work.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I’ve been doing speed work mixed with some HIIT training. I’ll do barre or yoga the day before or after. 

In other news, my husband is doing another Tailwind and SPI belt giveaway on Instagram. His name is asdebord.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Another @DopeyBadger plan follower. My speed work is on Tuesdays and Thursdays with a rest day on Wednesday and easy day on Friday though. This is how my schedule has been since I started using his plans last June. Even my coworkers know when rest day is now. LOL.


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: I've never consistently incorporated speed work into my training. I'd like to start once I get back to running agin, but I'm honestly a little scared to at this point. My doctor said that playing softball (i.e. sprinting with very little training/experience beforehand) was likely a big contributor to my injury.


----------



## Disney at Heart

"Speed"? What's that?


----------



## Chaitali

My usual plan has me doing speed work on Thursday with cross training on Friday.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week? Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day? What other factors do you consider?


When I was younger I did speed work anytime that I felt like it - even the day before my long run. My ability to recover very quickly was something that I took for granted. I am now in my 50s, so my speed work has to be spaced out so that my legs will be adequately recovered from my long run, but it must also be at least 48 hours before my long run. Since I run long on Sundays, that means that I do speed work on Tuesday-Thursday. To avoid injuries during my speed workout, I try to put in a tempo run the day before to really get things loose after my long run. 

My example from this week, a reduced mileage week: Ran long on Sunday, cross train yesterday, 4M tempo run today, 5M run with 8 x 440m intervals tomorrow, 3M easy on Friday, cross train Saturday, run long again on Sunday.


----------



## Sanchez

Speed workouts are usually on Thursday evenings. Friday is usually an off day or a spin class/weight workout - so no running.

I have two basic speed workouts. The first is a track workout. 10-12x400 (5k minus 30 seconds pace) though sometimes I mix in some 200s. 

The other is a treadmill workout for mile repeats. It consists of five running miles (with walking in between) at negative 30 second splits. Each mile is a 10 minute block. For example:

Run 8:00 minute mile/Walk 2 minutes
Run 7:30 minute mile/walk 2:30
Run 7:00 minute mile/walk 3
Run 6:30 minute mile/walk 3:30
Run 6:00 minute mile/walk 4

The last mile is an all-out effort. You can start at whatever pace suits and increase the 10 minute blocks as needed.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Welp... right now I'm just kind of faffing about without a plan.  It had been my intentions to try and PR my half this fall, and maybe PR my 10K last week on the way there, but it was really clear to me after I finished up my spring HM training and did my 15K that I was just Not Into It ("it" being training) right now.  I have been training with my running group for a 10K that they are going to be doing next week... I'm still a little undecided if maybe I will run it with them.  It's on a Thursday, and I have a dog agility trial that starts on Friday.  I guess I need to decide if I care about having dead legs when running on Friday.

Anyway, so, the 10K training plan I was doing with them had us doing track work every Wednesday night, so Wednesday is/was my new speed day, which was also my old speed day.  Before that, I was doing a DB plan for the spring, and it didn't really have a speed day per se, like in the track workout sense, although Wednesday was my harder weekday run of either 10K or HM pace.

But with all the heat and humidity this summer, I have also been doing a lot more OTF running than I had planned, rather than road running, because when I joined OTF, I canceled my regular gym membership at the fancy health club, so I have no access to indoor running either of the treadmill or small indoor track variety.  I think I'll probably pick up a $10 Planet Fitness membership once I am back into training again, just so I have access to a treadmill to do easier runs of my own distance choosing.  I usually end up covering 2-2.5 miles at paces that would all be considered faster than my easy pace during an OTF class, and I do that on Monday/Tuesday/Thursday, so I guess right now, thanks to summer, I am doing a LOT of speed workouts and not much easy stuff.

Side note @LSUlakes related to "not into it", please remove Wineglass HM for me from the schedule on 9/30... I decided to not do it for various reasons a couple weeks ago.  In addition to just being not that into training right now, I had always known that my parents were going to be up visiting on that weekend.  They usually come up in July, but that weekend of Wineglass is also my dad's 50th HS reunion, so they are coming up later than usual for that.  Originally I had asked them if they minded if I went out to NY while they were here because they'd be busy with reunion stuff that weekend anyway, and they were perfectly fine with that, but I had thought that they were coming up just before that weekend and staying into October, so I'd have plenty of time to visit after the race. But it turns out they are coming up the 15th and they are leaving the day after the race, so I wouldn't be here when they leave... or I'd have to hop in my car and drive from NY to NH right after the race finished to spend their last evening together.  I luckily got the race insurance, so I need to figure out how to make a claim for that.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: When I am actually following a @DopeyBadger plan my faster runs are on Monday and Wednesday, with Tuesday in between being an Easy/Long run day. Right now I am kind of floundering along, just randomly trying to get 3 runs in a week. I talked to Billy about it and he suggested doing one of the days at a faster pace so Saturday I did 5 miles, 1 LR, 3 MT pace, 1 LR and I must say it felt good to run faster again. Now, to stick with it! Planning an after work run today, supposed to be 91, feels like 101, with T+D of 164 so we will see if I actually get out the door.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week? Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day? What other factors do you consider?


I don’t do a lot of speed work. I do it when I feel up to it.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week? Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day? What other factors do you consider?



My training plans have a date set aside for it which usually have a short run the following day.  When I'm just doing it on my own I plan it before a rest day.  I go pretty hard on speed days and run each interval as fast as I possibly can which requires more recovery than trying to hit a specific pace based on expected race pace.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I too have a @DopeyBadger plan.  I've been doing speed work on Tuesday & Thursday with an easy run on Wednesday & Friday.  Saturday has me doing strides in addition to that day's mileage.  I also have a couple of Sunday long runs with marathon tempo paces mixed in.  It's been a hard plan, but so much fun!!!


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week? Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day? What other factors do you consider?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I normally attempt speed work with a easy recovery run the following day. I am not sure if this is the correct way, but it seems like a good idea.



My hard days tend to be on Thursdays.  So even if not a "speed" workout per se, my fastest paced day is a Thursday.  That's how they've always been on my @DopeyBadger  plans.  I think it works out well because I like having Friday off.  And that gives me time to recover for whatever easy or long run (usually both) I have on Sat & Sun.  It's nice also to follow my long weekend miles with easy runs early in the week as a breather too. Which is why my plan probably is the way it is.


----------



## roxymama

Disney at Heart said:


> "Speed"? What's that?



It's that thing where you have to cross a busy street in between your leisurely miles so you move your feet faster for approximately 10 seconds to avoid getting squished.  

From time to time during a race you can employ this strategy to get around someone going .01 miles per hour slower than you.

(I kid, I kid)


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week? Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day? What other factors do you consider?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I normally attempt speed work with a easy recovery run the following day. I am not sure if this is the correct way, but it seems like a good idea.



I have never really done speedwork.  Before my injury I still managed to get down into the high 7 min/mile pace without it but I often wondered how much faster I would have gotten if I did add it.  I would simply do most of my runs in ZONE 2 for HR, did some hill work once a week, and then one day a week I would just run my regular routes faster than normal.  I guess that could be considered my speedwork but I never did anything structured around a track or anything. I'm probably not making and sense but hopefully you all get my point.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I'm the odd duck @DopeyBadger disciple.  My speed workouts are Wednesday (after two easy buildup days on Monday-Tuesday), followed by a rest day on Thursday, an easy day on Friday and then my long run day on Saturday.  Maybe I'm odd in that I also take my Sundays off?  I might change that for when my marathon training plan begins in September, but on the other hand I like having two days off and Sundays for time with my family...


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: My speed workouts are mid-week, either Wednesday or Thursday, and flanked by easy runs or a rest day. They are easily my favorite workouts of the week, followed by my long runs which I have skipped for the past few weeks.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> It's that thing where you have to cross a busy street in between your leisurely miles so you move your feet faster for approximately 10 seconds to avoid getting squished.
> 
> From time to time during a race you can employ this strategy to get around someone going .01 miles per hour slower than you.
> 
> (I kid, I kid)



But it's true!


----------



## Miranda

kbenson13 said:


> ATTQOTD:  I'm the odd duck @DopeyBadger disciple.  My speed workouts are Wednesday (after two easy buildup days on Monday-Tuesday), followed by a rest day on Thursday, an easy day on Friday and then my long run day on Saturday.  Maybe I'm odd in that I also take my Sundays off?  I might change that for when my marathon training plan begins in September, but on the other hand I like having two days off and Sundays for time with my family...


That was my schedule, too, minus the Tuesday run   Easy Monday, hard/speed Wednesday, easy Friday, long Saturday.  Sunday off, cross train or nothing Tues/Thurs.


----------



## LSUlakes

kbenson13 said:


> ATTQOTD:  I'm the odd duck @DopeyBadger disciple.  My speed workouts are Wednesday (after two easy buildup days on Monday-Tuesday), followed by a rest day on Thursday, an easy day on Friday and then my long run day on Saturday.  Maybe I'm odd in that I also take my Sundays off?  I might change that for when my marathon training plan begins in September, but on the other hand I like having two days off and Sundays for time with my family...



Sundays are days off for me as well for the same reason. If a long run can not get done on a Saturday or Friday then a Sunday will be my last option. I would not worry about changing your long runs to Sunday for training reasons. Maybe the last two weeks if you want things to line up, but its not that big of a deal IMO.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week? Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day? What other factors do you consider?


ATTQOTD: I don't follow a plan so each week, I just mix in different paces and distances. I typically follow a long or a faster tempo run with a slow run. And usually mix in a rest day every third or fourth day depending on my schedule and/or how my body is feeling.  But the "when" I do which run mostly depends on how I feel that day, how much time I have and the weather conditions.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:


ZellyB said:


> Short answer: Whatever my @DopeyBadger plan says.



This!

Long answer: Sundays and Wednesday are rest days. Mondays and Fridays are easy days. Saturday is long run day. Tuesdays and Thursdays are SOS (something of substance) days.

I realize that was chronologically confusing. To simplify: SOS days are always bracketed by a rest day and an easy day.

Oddly enough, typing the answer made this pop into my head: "Will you come see me Thursdays and Saturdays?" Extra points if you don't have to Google it!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week?



I obey the plan. Right now I'm using Hansons, so I'm _sorta_ getting some @DopeyBadger philosophy in there.



LSUlakes said:


> Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day?



Yes. (That is, at 6 runs per week, one of them gets a full day off, but the other one gets easy days after.)



LSUlakes said:


> What other factors do you consider?



Honestly, I don't feel knowledgeable enough to mess with the plan! But of course if something just doesn't feel right I'll cut a run short or skip it.


ALSO! Big milestone today. I crossed 1000 miles for the year on my run this morning! I did about 1500 total last year, so I'm on pace to top that.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week? Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day? What other factors do you consider?



I've been following a Hansons plan for a few years, so my speed work is on Tuesday, followed by a rest day.  Thursdays are for tempo runs, and long runs are on Sundays.


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: My “speed” work on the track day is traditionally Thursday, followed by a cross training day, rest day, LR on Sunday. But I haven’t been out there since spring. I use the track at my boys’ school, and they host tons of camps there in the summer. I’m just not going to be that slow old lady trudging around the track while high school/college XC, lacrosse or soccer players are doing their thing. Luckily school starts back in a couple of weeks.

I have been good about going to OTF this summer, even increasing my membership to go more often including while on vacation. My base, push and all out paces are up since I started, so I’m counting that as speed work.


----------



## jennamfeo

We are planning a weekend trip to Flagstaff with some friends in a few weeks and for fun I googled to see if there was a race that weekend -- of course there is. And now I am debating signing up for it because it's been a few months since I have raced and I can't wait another 40 days until my next race. Being a runner is so weird.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> We are planning a weekend trip to Flagstaff with some friends in a few weeks and for fun I googled to see if there was a race that weekend -- of course there is. And now I am debating signing up for it because it's been a few months since I have raced and I can't wait another 40 days until my next race. Being a runner is so weird.



Do it!!!!!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine which day you will do your speed work run of the week? Do you plan a activity recovery run the day after or a complete rest day? What other factors do you consider?



It depends on the availability during the week and the weekend.  For me personally, I've done schedules with a classic Hansons design of:

R- M or HM Tempo
F- Easy
Sa- Long Easy
Su- Long Run (or Hybrid LR)
M- Easy
Tu- Speed (5k or GP - 10 sec)
W- OFF
R- M or HM Tempo

But then my wife moved her late night day to Monday's.  So I had to move the off day from Wed to Mon.

R- M or HM Tempo
F- Easy
Sa- Long Easy
Su- Long Run (or Hybrid LR)
M- OFF
Tu- Speed (5k or GP - 10 sec)
W- Easy
R- M or HM Tempo

It kind of changed the concept of the week.  In the first set, it was more like M Tempo (early stage of race).  Then build fatigue into the LR (late stage of race).  Then hold on for the speed work at the end of the "week" on the 6th day (kick of race).  But then the change to a Monday off made it more like a Speed day to start, then build fatigue into a M Tempo, and then build even more fatigue into the Long Run being the 6th workout.  When the change occurred, my speed days got significantly easier and my LRs got significantly harder.  Interestingly, the M Tempo seemed easier with the day proceeding it and was a concept I was sure to carry forward when race day approached (having the easy day prior to a race day instead of an off day).

When I started incorporating Daniels concepts the idea mostly stayed the same.  He does present a reasonable argument for stacking two speed days back to back.  The key being that his speed days are mile/3k pacing.  From memory, the concept is based around the idea that DOMS (delayed onset muscle soreness) occurs later for those speed days (like after 48 hours) and thus challenging yourself with a second speed day immediately proceeding the first (thus being within 12-36 hours) was actually beneficial because he felt you could get two really hard workouts in.  In practice, I never found this to be true.  I never actually went forward with these stacked speed days primarily because early in the plan per schedule they are separated by that easy day.  When I did it with the separated easy day, I never felt like on that actual easy day I could have pushed it to another speed day.  But the concept seems plausible on the surface.  

For me right now, I'm using a 6 day run with only 2 hard days.  Those hard days occur on Wednesday and Sunday.  I'm off on Mondays.  Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday are almost always 60 min easy days.  Saturday is either a 60 min easy or 90 min longer fatigue inducing easy.

For my purpose of writing for others, I don't put two speed or hard of any kind on consecutive days.  Either a 60 min or less easy, or an off day.  But it usually goes back to the person's schedule.  The variety of available days and how much time on those days truly dictates how I write the schedule.  And even beyond the weekly availability, I've been known to stagger the "speed" or hard day on a week to week basis with the idea of allowing more or less recovery from the LR on the weekend.  And on some occasions, I've switched out the LRs for a speed day.  That usually occurs when the person has almost no availability during the week and only massive time on the weekend.  I like to have that speed workout longer in duration than 60 min (with plenty of easy WU/CD or RI making up that duration).  But when a person doesn't have more than 60 min on any single weekday, then I've placed that speed day on some sort of 2:1 or 3:1 or 4:1 rotating schedule with the Long Runs.  Lots of ways to accomplish a similar goal.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Oddly enough, typing the answer made this pop into my head: "Will you come see me Thursdays and Saturdays?" Extra points if you don't have to Google it!



Can't put my finger on the song, but I think it was by either the Beatles or Paul McCartney & Wings

ETA:  Had to Google it to be sure.  I blew it!


----------



## Bree

kbenson13 said:


> ATTQOTD:  I'm the odd duck @DopeyBadger disciple.  My speed workouts are Wednesday (after two easy buildup days on Monday-Tuesday), followed by a rest day on Thursday, an easy day on Friday and then my long run day on Saturday.  Maybe I'm odd in that I also take my Sundays off?  I might change that for when my marathon training plan begins in September, but on the other hand I like having two days off and Sundays for time with my family...



I have Monday off, but next plan I want to change it Sunday. I want one day that I can sleep in, maybe make it to church and hangout with the family.


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOTD: I have not done any speed work so far and I'm going to have to do some reading before I can incorporate it into my training plan (I've got to start writing my own in September and I figure I'll just write a month at a time rather than try to guess where I'll be four or six months out). Saturday's the only day when I have both time and energy for a long run, so Saturday's out. Right now I don't plan to start running more than three days per week, so that leaves either Tuesday or Thursday as a speed day, with the remaining one staying an easy/maintenance run of half an hour.


----------



## ZellyB

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> 
> This!
> 
> Long answer: Sundays and Wednesday are rest days. Mondays and Fridays are easy days. Saturday is long run day. Tuesdays and Thursdays are SOS (something of substance) days.
> 
> I realize that was chronologically confusing. To simplify: SOS days are always bracketed by a rest day and an easy day.
> 
> Oddly enough, typing the answer made this pop into my head: "Will you come see me Thursdays and Saturdays?" Extra points if you don't have to Google it!



I had no clue so I Googled.


----------



## GreatLakes

jennamfeo said:


> We are planning a weekend trip to Flagstaff with some friends in a few weeks and for fun I googled to see if there was a race that weekend -- of course there is. And now I am debating signing up for it because it's been a few months since I have raced and I can't wait another 40 days until my next race. Being a runner is so weird.



Not weird at all.  Anytime I travel I try to find a race and if it is just a short work trip that isn't over a weekend I make sure to get at least one run in.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> ETA: Had to Google it to be sure. I blew it!





ZellyB said:


> I had no clue so I Googled.



Dang, I was counting on you two!

Now I really feel old. Well, except that I ran a kick-A$$ 3x1.5 mile half marathon tempo run today and hit every interval!


----------



## ZellyB

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Dang, I was counting on you two!
> 
> Now I really feel old. Well, except that I ran a kick-A$$ 3x1.5 mile half marathon tempo run today and hit every interval!



Now I feel I have jeopardized my old lady cred.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I do speedwork on whichever day I feel like doing it (if at all!).  Usually, that's a day I have to be on the treadmill, because it makes treadmill runs more interesting to run them as a workout, and because I generally don't do "quality" runs outside.  

As I enter my 7th year of semi-serious running (1500-2500 miles/year), I'm finding I can train by feel and have results essentially similar to prior years using a more formal schedule.  I've also been reading Matt Fitzgerald's *RUN: The Mind-Body Method of Running by Feel*, which discusses this technique, and notes that some pros use it.  While I've had good results with formal training plans (chiefly Hansons) in the past, I always disliked having to run a fixed schedule, and it tended to take the fun out of running.  These days, I just head out for a run and decide on pace as I go.  So far, I'm really enjoying it.  I'd encourage anyone dealing with burnout not to be afraid to mix up their training and try something new.  There's no one magic plan that works best for all of us.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Sleepless Knight said:


> ATTQOTD:  I suppose I have a multi phase goal, but ultimately, each phase points towards Marathon Weekend.
> 
> 1.  Finish the 60 Miles for 60 Years virtual running challenge the San Francisco Giants are doing to celebrate their 60th anniversary in San Francisco.  I need to run 60 miles before the baseball All Star break.
> 
> 2.  Finish the virtual shorts summer racing series in August.  Although confession time, if an injury were to happen that took away my ability to run a 5K in July and August, I can feel like I earned the medals since I have made multiple 3.1+ mile runs in June.
> 
> 3.  Register for and settle on a training plan for marathon weekend.  My mind is battling between the Galloway plan or going for a @DopeyBadger custom plan which utilizes substantially longer runs of 5-6 hours for marathon training.  I feel like the only way I will now how to deal with running for that kind of time period will be to have actually dealt with it before the race comes.  And since I've paged him, I appreciate his thoughts on the matter.



1.  Check.  This also wound up creating a new goal of running the San Francisco Giant Race in September.  
2.  Check.  
3.  Check.  Currently using a @DopeyBadger plan for the aforementioned San Francisco Giant Race.  



kbenson13 said:


> ATTQOTD:  I'm the odd duck @DopeyBadger disciple.  My speed workouts are Wednesday (after two easy buildup days on Monday-Tuesday), followed by a rest day on Thursday, an easy day on Friday and then my long run day on Saturday.  Maybe I'm odd in that I also take my Sundays off?  I might change that for when my marathon training plan begins in September, but on the other hand I like having two days off and Sundays for time with my family...


I also take Sundays off.  I've never trained on Sundays for any of my races.  While this is my first custom plan, he designed it to have no Sundays aside from race day.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Dang, I was counting on you two!
> 
> Now I really feel old. Well, except that I ran a kick-A$$ 3x1.5 mile half marathon tempo run today and hit every interval!



I should’ve gotten it and kicked myself as soon as I saw who it was!  I love C,S, N (and sometimes Y) and can hear the song now.  Their “Southern Cross” is one of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## roxymama

Well, gonna have to resurrect that triathlon thread next year.

Just registered for the Naperville Sprint Triathlon for Aug 2019.  

People do crazy things when faced with a low introductory price.  That or all the extra marathon training miles has made me loopy.
  Guess I know what I'm asking Santa for this year


----------



## Keels

roxymama said:


> Well, gonna have to resurrect that triathlon thread next year.
> 
> Just registered for the Naperville Sprint Triathlon for Aug 2019.
> 
> People do crazy things when faced with a low introductory price.  That or all the extra marathon training miles has made me loopy.
> Guess I know what I'm asking Santa for this year



Get ready - tri's (and tri training!) is addictive! I'd rather train for a tri than I would for a road race at this point ... if I was able to train for anything at all at this point.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Well, gonna have to resurrect that triathlon thread next year.
> 
> Just registered for the Naperville Sprint Triathlon for Aug 2019.
> 
> People do crazy things when faced with a low introductory price.  That or all the extra marathon training miles has made me loopy.
> Guess I know what I'm asking Santa for this year



YEESSSSSS!


----------



## LdyStormy76

roxymama said:


> Well, gonna have to resurrect that triathlon thread next year.
> 
> Just registered for the Naperville Sprint Triathlon for Aug 2019.
> 
> People do crazy things when faced with a low introductory price.  That or all the extra marathon training miles has made me loopy.
> Guess I know what I'm asking Santa for this year



Given all the different styles of bikes people ride at that event the only important factors are it has at least two wheels and you power it with your legs or arms.  DH and I have seen it all the years we partially spectated it, including the young woman with a wicker basket on the front of her everyday bike. In fact, there seem to be just as many everyday/around town type bikes at the two events as there are the speciality ones.


----------



## Waiting2goback

roxymama said:


> Well, gonna have to resurrect that triathlon thread next year.
> 
> Just registered for the Naperville Sprint Triathlon for Aug 2019.
> 
> People do crazy things when faced with a low introductory price.  That or all the extra marathon training miles has made me loopy.
> Guess I know what I'm asking Santa for this year



I still have a goal of doing at least a 1/2 Ironman by the time I turn 50.  I'll be curious to see how you like this.  My fear is the swimming.  I sink like a rock when I hit the water.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Waiting2goback said:


> My fear is the swimming. I sink like a rock when I hit the water.



This is a timely conversation. I'm thinking about registering for an indoor tri at the local Y, on October 13th. The swim portion is 10 minutes long. I can swim enough to not drown, but that's about it. Maybe 2 lengths of the pool.

I need the Couch to 5K (whatever the equivalent distance is) program for swimming. Not sure yet how many days a week I'm willing to devote to swim training.

Any suggestions from the triathletes or swimmers?


----------



## Bree

The swimming portion of a tri scares me. I’m a really good doggy paddler and a pro at floating around in a tube. A tri with a lazy river segment might me a good fit for me???

In all seriousness though.  After Dopey I’m thinking about a sprint tri. My town offers triathlon swimming lessons for all levels of swimmers. It seems to be ocean swimming here in FL.  Is that harder?  Too many alligators in our lakes and rivers.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> This is a timely conversation. I'm thinking about registering for an indoor tri at the local Y, on October 13th. The swim portion is 10 minutes long. I can swim enough to not drown, but that's about it. Maybe 2 lengths of the pool.
> 
> I need the Couch to 5K (whatever the equivalent distance is) program for swimming. Not sure yet how many days a week I'm willing to devote to swim training.
> 
> Any suggestions from the triathletes or swimmers?



I'm in the same boat.  Planning to try an IM70.3 next year.  Got a bike this month and I don't think that's going to be a problem, but I haven't done any swimming since a PE class in college that was a long, long time ago in a galaxy far, far away.  I'm not even sure where to start...


----------



## Dis5150

Bree said:


> The swimming portion of a tri scares me. I’m a really good doggy paddler and a pro at floating around in a tube. A tri with a lazy river segment might me a good fit for me???
> 
> In all seriousness though.  After Dopey I’m thinking about a sprint tri. My town offers triathlon swimming lessons for all levels of swimmers. It seems to be ocean swimming here in FL.  Is that harder?  Too many alligators in our lakes and rivers.



We are swimming twins! But I can't even open my eyes under water and since I doubt dog paddling is possible in the swim portion I doubt a tri is EVER in my future!

ETA: I do own a very high end mountain bike. Of course it is over 20 years old and I haven't ridden it in probably that long, lol.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *If money was no object what running related product or service other than a destination race would you buy.

Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster from this thread.

ATTQOTD: I would pay for a coaching service that would not only just create a training program for me, but have access to them weekly to discuss the runs, pacing, and make modifications along the way.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Treadmill - a really, really nice, high-end treadmill. Mine has now passed its 20-year mark and, while I'm impressed and amazed at its longevity, it's really uncomfortable to run on and if I could afford a nicer replacement, I'd wish for it to die already, lol!

If I had any money left, I'd love a true gait analysis in the UF sports lab.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If money was no object what running related product or service other than a destination race would you buy.



I was going to say I would always get the latest Garmin, but it's hard to beat the idea of an all-inclusive coaching service.

EDIT: Wait! What am I saying? An Elliptigo! Or maybe a pool where I could do some pool running when injured.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: A 200 meter indoor track on the lot next to my house.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I really don't know. I buy the things I need for running, and I really don't need much. I was thinking maybe a better treadmill, but if/when I move, I won't have room for a treadmill (I'll be lucky if I have room to hang up my sweaty running clothing ... oh Manhattan). Maybe an Equinox membership, because then I could be snobby about my $300/month gym membership (hopefully they have good treadmills...).

Also ... I already have an awesome coach who creates my plans (when I want him to ... sometimes I do my own plans), answers all my questions, reviews my runs at the end of the week (I don't know if he does it more often on his own, but that's when we discuss it), and helps me come up with my race strategy. Thanks, @DopeyBadger!


----------



## Sanchez

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> This is a timely conversation. I'm thinking about registering for an indoor tri at the local Y, on October 13th. The swim portion is 10 minutes long. I can swim enough to not drown, but that's about it. Maybe 2 lengths of the pool.
> 
> I need the Couch to 5K (whatever the equivalent distance is) program for swimming. Not sure yet how many days a week I'm willing to devote to swim training.
> 
> Any suggestions from the triathletes or swimmers?



I am far from an experienced triathlete having trained for my first (International Distance) last fall. Completed four sprints this year and two/three international/Olympic on the calendar this fall. I am a terrible swimmer and my first race was a swimming disaster (1,000 meter lake swim.) I was spent by the time I exited the water. I had trained up to 1,600 meters in the pool but race conditions and open water are very different. I had to take a completely different approach to swim training and my swim is much improved.

Triathlon can be very expensive and I do not recommend investing too much until you decide that you want to continue on. In no particular order:

1. The best thing you can do for swim training is join a Master’s swim program. In my area there are practice sessions available 6 days per week throughout the day. I swim 2-3 times per week with the Masters and once on my own. I typically get 2,500-3,200 meters in per swim session and the coaching is helpful. I pay $40 per month;
2. Get involved with a shop training program or a local Tri club. I do not use these for training but they will often have group open water swims and other seminars such as transitions and training plans;
3. At minimum you will need swim goggles, bike, running shoes and an outfit that you can use for all disciplines. Tri shorts and a Tri top are essential in my opinion. It is ok to use a standard bike in a sprint but as you move forward a road bike is essential;
4. If uncomfortable in the water make your first race a pool swim if possible. Open water swims are chaotic. In my first race I took a kick to the head in the first 50 meters. Instead of settling down I panicked and my heart rate shot up. It made for a miserable swim. I didn’t really recover until half way through the 21 mile bike. 

Overall, in my opinion Tri training is much more enjoyable than standard run training. As we get older the swimming and biking is easier on the body.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: A high end treadmill (mine is used, cost $40, has no digital readout, and is at least 20 years old) or a pool for cross-training.


----------



## Princess KP

Bree said:


> The swimming portion of a tri scares me. I’m a really good doggy paddler and a pro at floating around in a tube. A tri with a lazy river segment might me a good fit for me???





Dis5150 said:


> We are swimming twins! But I can't even open my eyes under water and since I doubt dog paddling is possible in the swim portion I doubt a tri is EVER in my future!



I thought I was the only one who's afraid of the water. I've taken swim lessons but still not comfortable unless my feet can touch the bottom of the pool / ocean.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If money was no object what running related product or service other than a destination race would you buy.


A dietician to prepare every meal and snack for me for a complete training cycle.


----------



## Miranda

The treadmills at OTF are amazing... they are Freemotion ones, I think the 10.9 model at our studio judging by the control panel.  If I had space in my house for one, I'd get one of those, although there's probably other things I'd rather spend my money on first since I'm not a treadmill lover.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I would pay someone to build a paved or packed gravel track around my property so I could run at home. We are on 4 acres so I don't even know what that would convert to in miles but it isn't a big square, its oddly shaped so it would be interesting at least and lots of shade (pine forest surrounds us.)


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: A coaching service. I would like someone to create a running plan for me and to kick my butt if I am slacking off.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If money was no object what running related product or service other than a destination race would you buy.



Unlimited MRI's and any other medical needs.  Headed to the orthopedic foot specialist tomorrow to figure out the crap with my foot.

Or maybe unlimited access to sports massage therapist would be nice.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Alternate ATTQOTD: An extensive running/hiking trail network in my neighborhood, complete with a few permanent restrooms that require a neighborhood resident key to get into. All of this of course requires extensive upkeep, but I mean, if we're gonna dream big, let's dream big!

Alternate Alternate ATTQOTD: I'd provide the seed money for an adult running camp... at Disney! (I wonder if I should have said that out loud. That is a good idea!)

This is a great question! The answers are never ending!


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: A bunch of really gorgeous running trails paved with something that isn't going to kill my shins, with tons of restrooms and water fountains.


----------



## SarahDisney

Oh, I thought of a better answer to the QOTD: A nice apartment close to Central Park so that I have a shorter commute to most of my races and can sleep in a little on race day. (The shorter commute to work would just be a bonus)


----------



## kleph

kleph said:


> the biggest thing i've seen thus far that i find useful is the breakdown of heart rate zone data. here is an example of the reading from my most recent run.
> (sorry in advance for the large size of these images, i wanted to make it 1:1 with how it appears in my browser.)
> 
> View attachment 340840
> 
> garmin has this as well if you have a vivofit 3 or better device. i have found these two analyses can sometimes vary pretty wildly. strava's seems to be more consistent and is somewhat more user friendly, particularly on the mobile app.
> 
> here's the pace analysis. again, it's a slightly more robust version of what you get for free with garmin.
> 
> View attachment 340841
> 
> and here is the pace distribution analysis. i don't think there is an equivalent of this on garmin connect, at least not for the vivofit 3 or under.
> 
> View attachment 340842
> 
> for the most part, as i have mentioned, a lot of this is either already available via garmin connect or, possible, way too granular for most casual runners. i have not had any luck creating segments, which is a pretty big draw for getting premium. no have i poked around the training plan options.



i wanted to follow up my post on strava premium features with another one i've finally got working the way i wanted; segments. 

one of the features i really like about strava is it automatically compares runs on the same courses. and, within courses, you also can find portions that are designated at 'segments." these are created by folks with premium access but they can be made public. so you'll often see these pop up in your achievments when you run on routes that are pretty popular.

i wanted to use segments to build an automatic measure for my interval runs. and i think i finally succeeded. basically, if you do more than four intervals, it's a pain to record each and every split while you are also watching the clock to get your next run. the simplest solution, it seemed to me, is to just turn the garmin on and run the whole workout and let strava pick out the times on the interval distance itself.

so i ran my intervals this morning but deliberately did one out and one back as individual runs. then i went used those to crate two as separate "segments." i also designated these as 'private' so it's only for me to use.

here is one of the test runs that included one interval out, one interval back and one cool down effort on the distance. the "workout" records this as one single run, including all of the rest periods but i can now look at the segments, and get a breakdown of my individual splits. 

 

the real test will be doing the whole workout next week just relying on this. my hope is that with this recorded as a single workout i can then have a better way to look at my overall heart rate and cadence over the course of the whole effort.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: My own chef to prepare personalized meals so I could get the nutrition that I needed and also have it taste yummy. Plus I hate cooking.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I hate the treadmill, but without doubt that's what I'd want. Just for those 10-20 days of the year that running outside is actually impossible. And an extra room in my house to put it in.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: an indoor pool (because frankly that has been a dream since childhood), a chef and nutritionist, an unlimited supply of shoes and clothes, and someone to drag me out of bed on freezing cold mornings.


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> We are swimming twins! But I can't even open my eyes under water and since I doubt dog paddling is possible in the swim portion I doubt a tri is EVER in my future!
> 
> ETA: I do own a very high end mountain bike. Of course it is over 20 years old and I haven't ridden it in probably that long, lol.



Luckily this tri is in a man made lake pool and super beginner friendly.  And the swim goes in the shape of an M from shallow to deep to shallow to deep to shallow.  People literally run through the water during the shallow portions.   
And I'm the same about my eyes...which is why goggles are gonna be my best friend.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If money was no object what running related product or service other than a destination race would you buy.



A big fancy treadmill with a built in screen and one of those peloton bikes and one of those lap swimming pools and an indoor air conditioned track. Probably would have to buy out and knock down a few neighbors houses to fit it all.  With whatever is leftover I'll help finance @DopeyBadger 's futuristic tron-like running center.  
Also...I'd buy all of the shoes.  All of them.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If money was no object what running related product or service other than a destination race would you buy.



I would buy a new foot.


----------



## LSUlakes

Chasing Dopey said:


> Alternate Alternate ATTQOTD: I'd provide the seed money for an adult running camp... at Disney! (I wonder if I should have said that out loud. That is a good idea!)



I've done one of these, just not Disney. However, it was fun and informative. I would do it again one day if I went with someone I knew.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If money was no object what running related product or service other than a destination race would you buy.


I’d buy a top of the line Garmin and get a running coach. I could also buy as many running shoes as I want which would be pretty awesome for my shoe lover self.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> A dietician to prepare every meal and snack for me for a complete training cycle.


Good idea!


----------



## roxymama

Can I get a scholarship to the pretend Disney running camp?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I'd like unlimited access to a massage/sports physical therapist. Give me all of the massages!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

roxymama said:


> Can I get a scholarship to the pretend Disney running camp?



I'll look into it.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
So many great items mentioned.
I would hire a personal running coach whom I have daily access. 
It would be great to have someone out there daily with me providing guidance and positive pressure during my workouts


----------



## michigandergirl

BuckeyeBama said:


> A dietician to prepare every meal and snack for me for a complete training cycle.





Jules76126 said:


> ATTQOTD: My own chef to prepare personalized meals so I could get the nutrition that I needed and also have it taste yummy. Plus I hate cooking.



This! I so need this!


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If money was no object what running related product or service other than a destination race would you buy.
> 
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster from this thread.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I would pay for a coaching service that would not only just create a training program for me, but have access to them weekly to discuss the runs, pacing, and make modifications along the way.



Money to finance working only 32 hours a week would go a long way to increasing time for running and recovery in the form of sleep.
Not a sufficient answer?  Fine. A housekeeper/dietitian/cook so someone could do the laundry, plan meals that my kids will eat, cook and pack lunches, all while ensuring we all get the appropriate nutrition- saving me in excess of 15 hours/week allowing me to get a full night of sleep and wake up earlier to run, and I might get a reasonable serving of protein and sufficient iron and calcium.  Maybe a training coach, but maybe not (per yesterday's post about aversion to any sort of plan).  More running clothes - I currently have only one pair that do not ride up, chafe, or have a hole and they are on back order, and I am leary of spending cash on new ones I may not like but cannot return after I wear and find out they leave me with bleeding thighs.    Someone to help me correct my tendency to swing my legs across my body when I am tired and time to work on it.  



KaitlynJ said:


> ATTQOTD: A bunch of really gorgeous running trails paved with something that isn't going to kill my shins, with tons of restrooms and water fountains.


If it is in my neighborhood, can we add "heated and" in front of paved for winter?  Snow can be shoveled, but the ice is killer.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If money was no object what running related product or service other than a destination race would you buy.


ATTQOTD: Enough money to retire so I can run whenever I want.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  A personal coach who goes with me on some of my training runs.  Feedback on form, etc would be awesome. My own personal uber air conditioned gym attached to my house. It would have a high end treadmill with a big built in tv screen and free lifetime subscriptions to all the streaming platforms (Netflix, Hulu, HBO, etc.). A running track would be inside too. I’d also have a massage therapist that made house calls and a grocery shopper and chef.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD....so many great answers so far.

I would hire a personal coach that would double as my food/fuel guru and personal motivator.   They would have an amazing gym that had indoor resistance pools, free massage, weight training, and use of the latest technology (Garmin watches, V02 max equipment, etc).   They would partner with all the shoe manufacturers and have the latest models of running shoes available for my use.   Of course this would all be located within 25 feet of my house so it would be easy to access 24/7, and have an open bar with beer, wine, smoothies, pizza, and burgers.   

And if I had enough money left over, I would charter a plane, pick up all the participants (and families) in this forum, and fly them to Disney events throughout the year.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD:



roxymama said:


> With whatever is leftover I'll help finance @DopeyBadger 's futuristic tron-like running center.



This! ^  Most of this was posted back in 2016.

1) Rooms with floors that are treadmills and walls that are projection screens. Simulates full immersion running. Including air movement. And the floor is up off the ground which can allow the floor to match the running location both uphill and downhill. And saved times from previous runs that allow you to plant a "ghost" version of yourself in your current run from your best effort previously. They would be in front, next to, or behind you based on today's workout.  It can also be synched with other runners around the world, so you can "run" with your friends.

2) Races with blind clocks and estimated finish time based on distance and current time. The clocks would be made similar to stop lights at 5 way stops (or angled 4 way stops) with the bars in the light to prevent sight lines when you shouldn't see them. Put this on a clock and allow people to go left to see the time and go right to not see the split time. But also include a second time clock that estimates current finishing time based on distance and current time. The clock would continuously update with your predicted finish time. You could even implement a real time screen at the mile splits that show people's names and current estimated finish time as they cross each split not based on gun time but chip time.

3) A track with RFID chips that track your runs, but also enable tv screens to move in front of you around the track. You get the track workout but with the tv in your upper sight line. Teaches you to keep your head up when running. The tracks the tvs are on would have to be able to pass each other as people pass others.

4) Training rooms with different conditions. Super sunny room. Super humid room. Super heated room. Super cold room. etc. All to maximize training.

5) Holographic projections of current place based on overall and age division in races. Now you can see what place you're in simply by looking over head of other runners. Is that guy in my division? What place am I in? Will I podium today?

6) Allow family/friends to submit videos/pictures in race that when you pass a timing mat it will recognize you and display the video/picture from your family up ahead of you (like 200m or so, so you see it coming).

7) An extensive indoor/outdoor training facility that simulates real road running in a controlled environment, but can keep you from the elements if needed.

8) An outdoor track with a built-in heater underneath.  Melts the snow off the track when desired.  Maybe robots to help clear it as well.

9) A system that allows you to place water/fluids along the route that becomes available as you approach it.  Limits the need to carry items, but also keeps it safe from other people (darn people always stealing my stashed water bottles...)

10) 24/7 staff with personal trainers, nutritionists, and scientists at your disposal.  Want a VO2max test, let's do it.  Want to try a LT test, on it.  Like a gait analysis, done.  Want someone to help discuss your nutrition during daily life and during training/races, anytime you want.

11) Tracking devices that you can opt into that tracks countless metrics and helps track your data.  Additionally, this data would serve the scientific community in making new discoveries/claims about sports performance.

Just a few ideas I've come up with.

@ZellyB already has called dibs on the first membership and thus will be receive a one year membership for free.



kleph said:


> i wanted to follow up my post on strava premium features with another one i've finally got working the way i wanted; segments.
> 
> one of the features i really like about strava is it automatically compares runs on the same courses. and, within courses, you also can find portions that are designated at 'segments." these are created by folks with premium access but they can be made public. so you'll often see these pop up in your achievments when you run on routes that are pretty popular.
> 
> i wanted to use segments to build an automatic measure for my interval runs. and i think i finally succeeded. basically, if you do more than four intervals, it's a pain to record each and every split while you are also watching the clock to get your next run. the simplest solution, it seemed to me, is to just turn the garmin on and run the whole workout and let strava pick out the times on the interval distance itself.
> 
> so i ran my intervals this morning but deliberately did one out and one back as individual runs. then i went used those to crate two as separate "segments." i also designated these as 'private' so it's only for me to use.
> 
> here is one of the test runs that included one interval out, one interval back and one cool down effort on the distance. the "workout" records this as one single run, including all of the rest periods but i can now look at the segments, and get a breakdown of my individual splits.
> 
> View attachment 342267
> 
> the real test will be doing the whole workout next week just relying on this. my hope is that with this recorded as a single workout i can then have a better way to look at my overall heart rate and cadence over the course of the whole effort.



Another option is programmed workouts on the Garmin.  Then look at "laps" for Strava and you can see the individual splits.  From the same workout - 

Just mile splits:

 

"Laps" with programmed workout on Garmin watch:


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 5) Holographic projections of current place based on overall and age division in races. Now you can see what place you're in simply by looking over head of other runners. Is that guy in my division? What place am I in? Will I podium today?



Add an energy bar to see if they are losing gas or still have a lot in the tank!  
Gel packs automatically arrive when your own bar is low.
Can we also pick up mystery boxes with shells in them to throw at people who are faster than us?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Running clothes that are impossible to put on backwards or inside out. The shorts are going to be tricky since I like liners and pockets.

@roxymama I'm looking at you as customer #1!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> 9) A system that allows you to place water/fluids along the route that becomes available as you approach it.



Drone delivery!

You don't even have to slow down, the drone can match your speed and 'hand' it to you.


----------



## huskies90

DopeyBadger said:


> 1) Rooms with floors that are treadmills and walls that are projection screens. Simulates full immersion running. Including air movement. And the floor is up off the ground which can allow the floor to match the running location both uphill and downhill. And saved times from previous runs that allow you to plant a "ghost" version of yourself in your current run from your best effort previously. They would be in front, next to, or behind you based on today's workout.  It can also be synched with other runners around the world, so you can "run" with your friends.
> 
> 2) Races with blind clocks and estimated finish time based on distance and current time. The clocks would be made similar to stop lights at 5 way stops (or angled 4 way stops) with the bars in the light to prevent sight lines when you shouldn't see them. Put this on a clock and allow people to go left to see the time and go right to not see the split time. But also include a second time clock that estimates current finishing time based on distance and current time. The clock would continuously update with your predicted finish time. You could even implement a real time screen at the mile splits that show people's names and current estimated finish time as they cross each split not based on gun time but chip time.
> 
> 3) A track with RFID chips that track your runs, but also enable tv screens to move in front of you around the track. You get the track workout but with the tv in your upper sight line. Teaches you to keep your head up when running. The tracks the tvs are on would have to be able to pass each other as people pass others.
> 
> 4) Training rooms with different conditions. Super sunny room. Super humid room. Super heated room. Super cold room. etc. All to maximize training.
> 
> 5) Holographic projections of current place based on overall and age division in races. Now you can see what place you're in simply by looking over head of other runners. Is that guy in my division? What place am I in? Will I podium today?
> 
> 6) Allow family/friends to submit videos/pictures in race that when you pass a timing mat it will recognize you and display the video/picture from your family up ahead of you (like 200m or so, so you see it coming).
> 
> 7) An extensive indoor/outdoor training facility that simulates real road running in a controlled environment, but can keep you from the elements if needed.
> 
> 8) An outdoor track with a built-in heater underneath.  Melts the snow off the track when desired.  Maybe robots to help clear it as well.
> 
> 9) A system that allows you to place water/fluids along the route that becomes available as you approach it.  Limits the need to carry items, but also keeps it safe from other people (darn people always stealing my stashed water bottles...)
> 
> 10) 24/7 staff with personal trainers, nutritionists, and scientists at your disposal.  Want a VO2max test, let's do it.  Want to try a LT test, on it.  Like a gait analysis, done.  Want someone to help discuss your nutrition during daily life and during training/races, anytime you want.
> 
> 11) Tracking devices that you can opt into that tracks countless metrics and helps track your data.  Additionally, this data would serve the scientific community in making new discoveries/claims about sports performance.
> 
> Just a few ideas I've come up with.


The heck with money for early retirement. I am putting it towards this!!


----------



## YawningDodo

BuckeyeBama said:


> A dietician to prepare every meal and snack for me for a complete training cycle.





Jules76126 said:


> ATTQOTD: My own chef to prepare personalized meals so I could get the nutrition that I needed and also have it taste yummy. Plus I hate cooking.



I was going to say I didn’t have anything because other than travel I’m not real fancy and I don’t like owning tons of stuff. But someone to make all my meals? Sign me up!! Better yet if it’s all heathy; I struggle pretty hard with preparating my own food at all, let alone preparing anything that’s good for me.


----------



## PrincessV

huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: Enough money to retire so I can run whenever I want.


^WINNER!!! I'd like to change my answer to this, pleaseandthankyou.


----------



## TheHamm

*Convince me to use real money, but not the quantity suggested by the current QOTD.*
My answer earlier was serious about wishing for all the shorts- mine will still be soaked with sweat and I am not doing another stupid load of laundry today, so I will not be running tomorrow at this rate. 
I search this thread for previous topics on a semi-regular basis, and want to go back a few pages.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/page-440#post-59516466
I have one pair of athleta be free shorts that I wash almost every day and I am not having it any more, *I am admitting I need more than one pair of shorts I do not hate for summer running*.  I tried the well loved sparkle skirts and am willing to risk public mocking by saying _I do not love the sparkle skirt_ -too thick, I have too much velcro in my life for snags, they are a bit long, and just too much.  Several of you were singing the praises of Oiselle, which also has shorts with pockets.  I can't find them locally to try them on, and I am not in love with the colors as they appear on my screen.  My current favorite shorts are 6 inches.  The version that is 4" chafes, so I am concerned about going that short.  What do I start with?  Or suggest something else?
ETA: I would just buy what I have, but they have been on back order since June.  That is right, I have been wearing 1 pair of shorts 3.5x/week since June.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: So. Many. Great. Answers. At first I was like "Treadmill!" but I hate running on a treadmill. I would rather run in the heat and humidity than do anything more than 5 miles on a treadmill. To all the people saying "Personal track", also a hard pass for me. I hate running the track. I do it because it's the only consistently flat place I have to do speedwork, but not my preference. As for a personal chef, I like cooking a lot and I'm a picky eater. While having someone around would probably make my meals more healthy and give me more time, I just don't feel like I would like it as much. Maybe someone to meal prep my breakfasts and lunches, but I'll take care of dinner. If I had the space that @Dis5150 had, I would steal her answer and say a paved loop around my house that would have to be at least 5k in distance. In the end, in order for my running/fitness needs to be satisfied, I would need a whole new house. Whether or not I stay in AZ, I'm unsure. Because boy I love California and if my house is paid for, I could probably find a job to pay for everything else. With the new house would be a lap pool, a workout room, and said paved 5k loop around my property. My closet would be stocked full of running shoes and clothes. And I would be one happy camper.


----------



## Miranda

TheHamm said:


> I have one pair of athleta be free shorts that I wash almost every day and I am not having it any more, *I am admitting I need more than one pair of shorts I do not hate for summer running*.  I tried the well loved sparkle skirts and am willing to risk public mocking by saying _I do not love the sparkle skirt_ -too thick, I have too much velcro in my life for snags, they are a bit long, and just too much.  Several of you were singing the praises of Oiselle, which also has shorts with pockets.  I can't find them locally to try them on, and I am not in love with the colors as they appear on my screen.  My current favorite shorts are 6 inches.  The version that is 4" chafes, so I am concerned about going that short.  What do I start with?  Or suggest something else?


I would just buy a bunch more pairs of the Athleta ones.


----------



## jennamfeo

TheHamm said:


> *Convince me to use real money, but not the quantity suggested by the current QOTD.*
> My answer earlier was serious about wishing for all the shorts- mine will still be soaked with sweat and I am not doing another stupid load of laundry today, so I will not be running tomorrow at this rate.
> I search this thread for previous topics on a semi-regular basis, and want to go back a few pages.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/page-440#post-59516466
> I have one pair of athleta be free shorts that I wash almost every day and I am not having it any more, *I am admitting I need more than one pair of shorts I do not hate for summer running*.  I tried the well loved sparkle skirts and am willing to risk public mocking by saying _I do not love the sparkle skirt_ -too thick, I have too much velcro in my life for snags, they are a bit long, and just too much.  Several of you were singing the praises of Oiselle, which also has shorts with pockets.  I can't find them locally to try them on, and I am not in love with the colors as they appear on my screen.  My current favorite shorts are 6 inches.  The version that is 4" chafes, so I am concerned about going that short.  What do I start with?  Or suggest something else?


These saved my legs from chafing. But like I said previously, somehow my thighs started to get along with body glide and I can wear the shorter shorts now. I save these for races when I don't want to risk it.

https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=203111012


----------



## roxymama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: Running clothes that are impossible to put on backwards or inside out. The shorts are going to be tricky since I like liners and pockets.
> 
> @roxymama I'm looking at you as customer #1!



Deal!  Though somehow I'll find a way to wear them incorrectly.


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> I tried the well loved sparkle skirts and am willing to risk public mocking by saying _I do not love the sparkle skirt_ -too thick, I have too much velcro in my life for snags, they are a bit long, and just too much.  Several of you were singing the praises of Oiselle, which also has shorts with pockets.  I can't find them locally to try them on, and I am not in love with the colors as they appear on my screen.  My current favorite shorts are 6 inches.  The version that is 4" chafes, so I am concerned about going that short.  What do I start with?  Or suggest something else?


I don't like Sparkle Skirts, either, also because they're heavy, hot and too long. In hot weather, I only run in Skirt Sports skorts now. They have a gazillion different kinds with various lengths, and they do also sell shorts. Worth looking at their website! I find their construction to be more comfortable than Sparkle Skirts, and the material lighter and more airy. The Lioness is my favorite: it's shorter than Sparkle Skirts, less volume in the skirt, and the shorts have grippy things at the bottom to keep them from riding up. Pockets on both legs, plus a zip pocket in back.


----------



## TheHamm

Next random question:
I have been watching T+D and how runs feel.  My non-quantitative assessment is that humidity is worse than actual temperature.  For example, I can wake up and run at 6am when it is 70 °F and 98%RH for a T+D of 140, or I can wait until afternoon when it is 80 °F and 60% RH with the same T+D.  I feel worse for the lower temp, higher humidity.  Is this just because it is early (and I likely have eaten nothing), or is the humidity really worse even if they are the same?


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races, and one race listed that I somehow messed up the username. If its your race, please let me know so I can correct it.

09 - ???? - Midsummer Night 5k (NG / N/A)
12 - @flav  - Waikiki Boca Hawaii Tamanaha 15k (NG / N/A)
12 - @michigandergirl  - Go Rogue Run 3.5 mi/Kayak 3.5 mi (NG / N/A)
12 - @derekleigh  - City on the Lakes Triathlon Sprint (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you! If you need to revise your goal or have some other change that needs to be made, just let me know. If anyone else has a race that they would like to add to the list, let me know and I will add it! Good luck and we look forward to hearing how your race goes!


----------



## GreatLakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> This is a timely conversation. I'm thinking about registering for an indoor tri at the local Y, on October 13th. The swim portion is 10 minutes long. I can swim enough to not drown, but that's about it. Maybe 2 lengths of the pool.
> 
> I need the Couch to 5K (whatever the equivalent distance is) program for swimming. Not sure yet how many days a week I'm willing to devote to swim training.
> 
> Any suggestions from the triathletes or swimmers?



I did two indoor tri's this winter and the first one is like what you described.  You swim for a set amount of time, have a 10 minute break to change, ride a spin bike for a set amount of time, have a 5 minute break, run laps on an indoor track for a set amount of time.  The winner is whomever goes the furthest.  You only had to complete one full lap of the pool down and back so as long as you can do that you are set.  I think that is a great way to start since there is no pressure to swim a distance.

I had a private lesson and then signed up for a 5 week group class on freestyle stroke fundamentals.  I highly recommend it.  I will likely continue to do at least one of the groups classes a year.  I still have a lot of work to do but my stroke has improved a lot.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If money was no object what running related product or service other than a destination race would you buy.



I would like a coaching service where you pay a monthly fee and it includes coaching (running, strength, swimming, etc) and nutritionist.



TheHamm said:


> *Convince me to use real money, but not the quantity suggested by the current QOTD.*
> My answer earlier was serious about wishing for all the shorts- mine will still be soaked with sweat and I am not doing another stupid load of laundry today, so I will not be running tomorrow at this rate.
> I search this thread for previous topics on a semi-regular basis, and want to go back a few pages.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/page-440#post-59516466
> I have one pair of athleta be free shorts that I wash almost every day and I am not having it any more, *I am admitting I need more than one pair of shorts I do not hate for summer running*.  I tried the well loved sparkle skirts and am willing to risk public mocking by saying _I do not love the sparkle skirt_ -too thick, I have too much velcro in my life for snags, they are a bit long, and just too much.  Several of you were singing the praises of Oiselle, which also has shorts with pockets.  I can't find them locally to try them on, and I am not in love with the colors as they appear on my screen.  My current favorite shorts are 6 inches.  The version that is 4" chafes, so I am concerned about going that short.  What do I start with?  Or suggest something else?



If you really like the Athleta I'd get more of them.  I am not as picky about shorts as long as they are lined, have a key pocket, and aren't too short or long I'm happy.  I have a bunch of different brands and just look for sales on Amazon.  I probably have 15 pairs of running shorts and 4 pairs of tights for winter.


----------



## TheHamm

GreatLakes said:


> If you really like the Athleta I'd get more of them.  I am not as picky about shorts as long as they are lined, have a key pocket, and aren't too short or long I'm happy.  I have a bunch of different brands and just look for sales on Amazon.  I probably have 15 pairs of running shorts and 4 pairs of tights for winter.



19 pair of running bottoms, I'm going to need to add a bigger house to my answer for the QOTD so I do not have to share a dresser with DH!
And hire someone to take the time to return all the auditioned clothes I reject (this would be amazing!)


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  If I'm being somewhat "realistic" with this fantasy, I'd say a top of the line Garmin, some Apple Air Pods, and a bunch more pairs of shoes and sets of running clothes.  If we're being totally unrealistic, then I'd go for a house in San Francisco where I can comfortably run year-round and also train on hills, etc.  Also, San Francisco is just an awesome town and I'd love to live there (again) some day!


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> Next random question:
> I have been watching T+D and how runs feel.  My non-quantitative assessment is that humidity is worse than actual temperature.  For example, I can wake up and run at 6am when it is 70 °F and 98%RH for a T+D of 140, or I can wait until afternoon when it is 80 °F and 60% RH with the same T+D.  I feel worse for the lower temp, higher humidity.  Is this just because it is early (and I likely have eaten nothing), or is the humidity really worse even if they are the same?


I firmly believe that this is a very individual thing. I thrive in high humidity - when it drops below 70%, my lungs protest loudly. And the sun here in FL makes a huge difference in how I feel outdoors. So, as an example, a morning with an actual temp of 80*, 98% humidity, and overcast skies feels very comfortable to me, but a couple hours later, when the actual temp is 90*, humidity drops to 70%, and not a cloud in the sky, I get into serious heat danger. I rarely bother to look at T+D: the Feels Like has always been an accurate assessment of how _I'll_ actually feel outside.


----------



## jennamfeo

kbenson13 said:


> ATTQOTD:  If I'm being somewhat "realistic" with this fantasy, I'd say a top of the line Garmin, some Apple Air Pods, and a bunch more pairs of shoes and sets of running clothes.  If we're being totally unrealistic, then I'd go for a house in San Francisco where I can comfortably run year-round and also train on hills, etc.  Also, San Francisco is just an awesome town and I'd love to live there (again) some day!


I went full blown unrealistic. I think realistically the thing I would want that I probably couldn't ever really make happen financially would be a lap pool.


----------



## Chaitali

My answer to today's question was an indoor pool with an indoor track that went around it   It would be nice to have that option for bad weather, etc.  I thought about unlimited massages and PT or a personal chef as well, they were definitely strong contenders!



PrincessV said:


> I don't like Sparkle Skirts, either, also because they're heavy, hot and too long. In hot weather, I only run in Skirt Sports skorts now. They have a gazillion different kinds with various lengths, and they do also sell shorts. Worth looking at their website! I find their construction to be more comfortable than Sparkle Skirts, and the material lighter and more airy. The Lioness is my favorite: it's shorter than Sparkle Skirts, less volume in the skirt, and the shorts have grippy things at the bottom to keep them from riding up. Pockets on both legs, plus a zip pocket in back.



Another vote for skirt sports!  I really like them as well.

I like athleta too.  I know you mentioned the shorts you like are on back order but have you tried their other options?  Maybe the all in short?


----------



## Disney at Heart

YawningDodo said:


> I was going to say I didn’t have anything because other than travel I’m not real fancy and I don’t like owning tons of stuff. But someone to make all my meals? Sign me up!!


 I'm not much for having tons of stuff either. I just need running shoes, running clothes, my phone with Map My Run on it, and for longer runs, a handheld water bottle and some fuel.

But I am down for a running camp at Disney World if @Chasing Dopey has one and for the Tron running experience as soon as @DopeyBadger sets it up!

@LSUlakes I have a race to add
August 24 - Disney at Heart - Midnight Flight 10k (NG/NA)


----------



## huskies90

TheHamm said:


> Next random question:
> I have been watching T+D and how runs feel.  My non-quantitative assessment is that humidity is worse than actual temperature.  For example, I can wake up and run at 6am when it is 70 °F and 98%RH for a T+D of 140, or I can wait until afternoon when it is 80 °F and 60% RH with the same T+D.  I feel worse for the lower temp, higher humidity.  Is this just because it is early (and I likely have eaten nothing), or is the humidity really worse even if they are the same?


@DopeyBadger help me out with this.  The dew point temperature is actually the best way to measure how much moisture is in the air and how humid it is.  The relative humidity is a relative calculation of the ratio between the temperature and dew point. For example, you may have a morning where the temperature is 60 and the dew point is 55. The relative humidity would be 82% but it would feel comfortable due to the low dew point. So, in your example, the afternoon dew point would be 65 and thus, it would be less humid than it was in the morning where the dew point was 70.  I am no meteorologist but i would venture to say that running in higher humidity, ie higher dew point is more difficult simply because there is more moisture in the air and thus you are getting less oxygen per breath.


----------



## kbenson13

jennamfeo said:


> I went full blown unrealistic. I think realistically the thing I would want that I probably couldn't ever really make happen financially would be a lap pool.



Well shoot.  That's exactly what I would want too!  I've mentioned before that I'm a lifelong competitive swimmer.  One of the great things about running is that I can roll out of bed and just go run.  Can't do that for swimming.  At a minimum I need to drive myself to a pool.  So, I have long dreamed of having a lap pool in my back yard.  (I have also dreamed of having a back yard big enough to fit a lap pool!)  

I do have an "endless pool" in my backyard, but I've found I like swimming treadmills about as much as I like running treadmills (aka--not very much).


----------



## kbenson13

TheHamm said:


> Next random question:
> I have been watching T+D and how runs feel.  My non-quantitative assessment is that humidity is worse than actual temperature.  For example, I can wake up and run at 6am when it is 70 °F and 98%RH for a T+D of 140, or I can wait until afternoon when it is 80 °F and 60% RH with the same T+D.  I feel worse for the lower temp, higher humidity.  Is this just because it is early (and I likely have eaten nothing), or is the humidity really worse even if they are the same?





PrincessV said:


> I firmly believe that this is a very individual thing. I thrive in high humidity - when it drops below 70%, my lungs protest loudly. And the sun here in FL makes a huge difference in how I feel outdoors. So, as an example, a morning with an actual temp of 80*, 98% humidity, and overcast skies feels very comfortable to me, but a couple hours later, when the actual temp is 90*, humidity drops to 70%, and not a cloud in the sky, I get into serious heat danger. I rarely bother to look at T+D: the Feels Like has always been an accurate assessment of how _I'll_ actually feel outside.





huskies90 said:


> @DopeyBadger help me out with this.  The dew point temperature is actually the best way to measure how much moisture is in the air and how humid it is.  The relative humidity is a relative calculation of the ratio between the temperature and dew point. For example, you may have a morning where the temperature is 60 and the dew point is 55. The relative humidity would be 82% but it would feel comfortable due to the low dew point. So, in your example, the afternoon dew point would be 65 and thus, it would be less humid than it was in the morning where the dew point was 70.  I am no meteorologist but i would venture to say that running in higher humidity, ie higher dew point is more difficult simply because there is more moisture in the air and thus you are getting less oxygen per breath.



I'll be interested to see what our fearless coach has to say on this.  But for me, I find the radiant heat from the summer sun to way more than offset the additional humidity we suffer under in the pre-dawn hours.  If I don't get myself out of bed and on my runs by 5:30 AM, then my runs become a much greater struggle, with higher heart rates and more difficulty maintaining pace.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

kbenson13 said:


> I'll be interested to see what our fearless coach has to say on this.  But for me, I find the radiant heat from the summer sun to way more than offset the additional humidity we suffer under in the pre-dawn hours.  If I don't get myself out of bed and on my runs by 5:30 AM, then my runs become a much greater struggle, with higher heart rates and more difficulty maintaining pace.


Same here - I'll trade 100% humidity running in the early morning to avoid the sun beating down on my noggin. That said, I have run in several deserts around the world and it is not nearly as bad as running with both direct sunlight and humidity. In other words, the deep South at 1pm on an August day is about as bad as it gets for me, as a runner. I love it, but it kills my runs.


----------



## LSUlakes

Disney at Heart said:


> @LSUlakes I have a race to add
> August 24 - Disney at Heart - Midnight Flight 10k (NG/NA)



Hopefully you did not register for this race twice, but this is the second time you listed it or somehow it was already in the OP. Not a issue for me, just was seeing if by accident you registered twice.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> Next random question:
> I have been watching T+D and how runs feel.  My non-quantitative assessment is that humidity is worse than actual temperature.  For example, I can wake up and run at 6am when it is 70 °F and 98%RH for a T+D of 140, or I can wait until afternoon when it is 80 °F and 60% RH with the same T+D.  I feel worse for the lower temp, higher humidity.  Is this just because it is early (and I likely have eaten nothing), or is the humidity really worse even if they are the same?





huskies90 said:


> @DopeyBadger help me out with this.  The dew point temperature is actually the best way to measure how much moisture is in the air and how humid it is.  The relative humidity is a relative calculation of the ratio between the temperature and dew point. For example, you may have a morning where the temperature is 60 and the dew point is 55. The relative humidity would be 82% but it would feel comfortable due to the low dew point. So, in your example, the afternoon dew point would be 65 and thus, it would be less humid than it was in the morning where the dew point was 70.  I am no meteorologist but i would venture to say that running in higher humidity, ie higher dew point is more difficult simply because there is more moisture in the air and thus you are getting less oxygen per breath.





kbenson13 said:


> I'll be interested to see what our fearless coach has to say on this.  But for me, I find the radiant heat from the summer sun to way more than offset the additional humidity we suffer under in the pre-dawn hours.  If I don't get myself out of bed and on my runs by 5:30 AM, then my runs become a much greater struggle, with higher heart rates and more difficulty maintaining pace.



Agreed on all accounts.  So in your example @TheHamm you're looking at a T+D of 140 (70+70) vs a 145 (80+65).  So if it were purely T+D then the 140 should feel "better", but there's a lot more to it that isn't taken into account from just temp and dew point.  As others have brought up the solar radiation plays a big role as well.  Full sun vs cloudy at a T+D of 140 isn't going to feel the same.  What about wind?  A nice breeze might easily make one "feel" better than the other.  Some are morning runners and others are evening runners.

Once that dew point crests above 65 is when things start to feel uncomfortable for most people.  But this is a "general" good system and is assuredly not the end all be all.

If you want to go full blown crazy, then go for "WetBulb Globe Temperature".  https://www.weather.gov/tsa/wbgt 
That's an even higher standard because it does taken into account solar radiation and wind.  But there's just not a quick easy place to find that info on the fly before heading out the door. 

A cursory search found this:  https://runnersconnect.net/dew-point-effect-running/

The best method is to track your own personal training runs with Pace, Temp, Dew Point, and Cloud cover notes.  Then when race day comes up you can find a reasonable match from training to get an idea of a reasonable goal.


----------



## Bree

TheHamm said:


> *Convince me to use real money, but not the quantity suggested by the current QOTD.*
> My answer earlier was serious about wishing for all the shorts- mine will still be soaked with sweat and I am not doing another stupid load of laundry today, so I will not be running tomorrow at this rate.
> I search this thread for previous topics on a semi-regular basis, and want to go back a few pages.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2018.3655354/page-440#post-59516466
> I have one pair of athleta be free shorts that I wash almost every day and I am not having it any more, *I am admitting I need more than one pair of shorts I do not hate for summer running*.  I tried the well loved sparkle skirts and am willing to risk public mocking by saying _I do not love the sparkle skirt_ -too thick, I have too much velcro in my life for snags, they are a bit long, and just too much.  Several of you were singing the praises of Oiselle, which also has shorts with pockets.  I can't find them locally to try them on, and I am not in love with the colors as they appear on my screen.  My current favorite shorts are 6 inches.  The version that is 4" chafes, so I am concerned about going that short.  What do I start with?  Or suggest something else?
> ETA: I would just buy what I have, but they have been on back order since June.  That is right, I have been wearing 1 pair of shorts 3.5x/week since June.



Have you checked eBay for the Athleta shorts?  I found a new pair of those on there in the spring. I have three pairs now and I love them. The Dobby Be Free Knickers aren’t too bad either. The two pair that I own are a lighter weight material than the Be Free shorts and have big pockets on the legs.


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> Hopefully you did not register for this race twice, but this is the second time you listed it or somehow it was already in the OP. Not a issue for me, just was seeing if by accident you registered twice.


Oops. My bad. I guess I sent it to you with my yearly races because I was planning to register for it, but I actually just registered last week and failed to look at the OP. It’s almost local, and I’ve run it for the past 5 years.


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: In addition to the Disney Adult Running camp and membership to @DopeyBadger’s awesome running facility, I’d love to have a nutritionist to set up a fueling plan for me and the family. In addition, I’m going to need someone to follow me around to knock unapproved food out of my hand. 

Seriously, Jeff Galloway has a running camp several times a year in Rosemary Beach that I would love to go to someday.


----------



## Waiting2goback

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> This is a timely conversation. I'm thinking about registering for an indoor tri at the local Y, on October 13th. The swim portion is 10 minutes long. I can swim enough to not drown, but that's about it. Maybe 2 lengths of the pool.
> 
> I need the Couch to 5K (whatever the equivalent distance is) program for swimming. Not sure yet how many days a week I'm willing to devote to swim training.
> 
> Any suggestions from the triathletes or swimmers?



I have never been a good swimmer.  I wish I was.  I am very scared about an Ironman because of the swim.  I don’t care about the bike and I can do a marathon.  I’m worried about dying in the water or zapping all of my energy in the swim and being dead for the other two legs.  But, I was once afraid of the marathon and I did three of those so far.  So, I still hope to tackle the Ironman and not let fear hold me back. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If money was no object what running related product or service other than a destination race would you buy.
> 
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster from this thread.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I would pay for a coaching service that would not only just create a training program for me, but have access to them weekly to discuss the runs, pacing, and make modifications along the way.



Honestly, there isn’t much I dream of buying for running that I don’t already have.  I guess I would love a nice treadmill in my house for the winter.  I also wouldn’t mind a regular massage to keep me loose.  But overall I am pretty content with what I already have.


----------



## Miranda

Humidity sucks the life out of me... at B2B last weekend, it was brutal, it was like 72 or 73 temp and equal dew point.  Whatever the sum was, when the dew point is the same as the temp, I know I'm going to have a bad day.

I feel a little better seeing all the responses to this post about the brutal conditions... it wasn't just me being a wuss.  

https://www.facebook.com/tdbankbeac...7805.120667297947530/2209985615682344/?type=3

"When somebody asks today how your #TDB2B10K went, show them this image. Local photographer Mark Scribner captures the agony - and the glory - of the hot, muggy conditions that tested our collective mettle. You left it all out on the course Saturday and for that you should be proud."


----------



## Keels

So - has anyone had heel surgery? Overall in general, but more specifically to correct a Haglund's Deformity or a heel spur affecting your Achilles?

I had my final consultation on my foot that has been bothering me since before Marathon Weekend this year and his recommendation was immediate surgery with a nine-week recovery period. My other option is to continue non-weight bearing bracing with twice-weekly ultrasound treatment, but there's still a greater than 50-percent chance I'll need surgery anyway and then the nine-week recovery period.

I am tentatively scheduled to have the procedure done on Friday afternoon, but I keep going back and forth on what to do.

If anyone is curious what my most recent x-ray looks like - and what screws in my clubfoot look like! - I'm going to post a picture under a Spoiler Tag:



Spoiler: Go-Go-Gadget Robo Foot!!


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> So - has anyone had heel surgery? Overall in general, but more specifically to correct a Haglund's Deformity or a heel spur affecting your Achilles?
> 
> I had my final consultation on my foot that has been bothering me since before Marathon Weekend this year and his recommendation was immediate surgery with a nine-week recovery period. My other option is to continue non-weight bearing bracing with twice-weekly ultrasound treatment, but there's still a greater than 50-percent chance I'll need surgery anyway and then the nine-week recovery period.
> 
> I am tentatively scheduled to have the procedure done on Friday afternoon, but I keep going back and forth on what to do.
> 
> If anyone is curious what my most recent x-ray looks like - and what screws in my clubfoot look like! - I'm going to post a picture under a Spoiler Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Go-Go-Gadget Robo Foot!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342468



I know it sucks, but I think surgery now is probably the best bet. At the end of the 9 week period will you be able to run again, or is that when you can start doing normal things without a boot or something of the sort? Is cross training of any sort an option? Wishing you the best of luck and keep us posted on whatever decision you make.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I know it sucks, but I think surgery now is probably the best bet. At the end of the 9 week period will you be able to run again, or is that when you can start doing normal things without a boot or something of the sort? Is cross training of any sort an option? Wishing you the best of luck and keep us posted on whatever decision you make.



Three weeks in a cast, three weeks in a boot, three weeks in PT and then I can start training again. That's basically the timeline he laid out for me today. Each segment could get boosted an extra week if there is any damage to my Achilles that they need to repair while they're in there reshaping my heel. So - may be a total recovery period of 9-12 weeks, with 3-4 being active PT.


----------



## Miranda

Keels said:


> So - has anyone had heel surgery? Overall in general, but more specifically to correct a Haglund's Deformity or a heel spur affecting your Achilles?
> 
> I had my final consultation on my foot that has been bothering me since before Marathon Weekend this year and his recommendation was immediate surgery with a nine-week recovery period. My other option is to continue non-weight bearing bracing with twice-weekly ultrasound treatment, but there's still a greater than 50-percent chance I'll need surgery anyway and then the nine-week recovery period.
> 
> I am tentatively scheduled to have the procedure done on Friday afternoon, but I keep going back and forth on what to do.
> 
> If anyone is curious what my most recent x-ray looks like - and what screws in my clubfoot look like! - I'm going to post a picture under a Spoiler Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Go-Go-Gadget Robo Foot!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342468


I haven't had the surgery, but I think with those odds, I'd opt to just get it done and over with!  Good luck with whichever treatment option you choose!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Three weeks in a cast, three weeks in a boot, three weeks in PT and then I can start training again. That's basically the timeline he laid out for me today. Each segment could get boosted an extra week if there is any damage to my Achilles that they need to repair while they're in there reshaping my heel. So - may be a total recovery period of 9-12 weeks, with 3-4 being active PT.


PT will help so much!  I still remember the feeling post surgery when my scar tissue popped at PT and it was the best feeling.  Once you are in the boot - you can do upper body to keep your cardio up.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I know you said no destination races, but I would buy a chartered plane/pilot that was available to me at any time to fly me to any race I wanted to do. I can pay for the races outside of the "money is no object" budget. LOL

Also, I was unaware there was such thing as a dew point less than 65 during the summer. Currently, at 9:35 PM, the dew point is 74 and the temperature is 77. The time of day when I normally run (around 3 or 4 PM) the T&D is always 150+ if not 160+. I completely agree that the sun beating down makes it worse. It is probably just a mental thing, but I feel like the sun just drains me even if the T&D is the same on a sunny day vs. a cloudy day.


----------



## KSellers88

Keels said:


> So - has anyone had heel surgery? Overall in general, but more specifically to correct a Haglund's Deformity or a heel spur affecting your Achilles?
> 
> I had my final consultation on my foot that has been bothering me since before Marathon Weekend this year and his recommendation was immediate surgery with a nine-week recovery period. My other option is to continue non-weight bearing bracing with twice-weekly ultrasound treatment, but there's still a greater than 50-percent chance I'll need surgery anyway and then the nine-week recovery period.
> 
> I am tentatively scheduled to have the procedure done on Friday afternoon, but I keep going back and forth on what to do.
> 
> If anyone is curious what my most recent x-ray looks like - and what screws in my clubfoot look like! - I'm going to post a picture under a Spoiler Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Go-Go-Gadget Robo Foot!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342468



I agree with everyone so far that I would probably go ahead and get the surgery over with. My thoughts will be with you for a fast and successful recovery!


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> So - has anyone had heel surgery? Overall in general, but more specifically to correct a Haglund's Deformity or a heel spur affecting your Achilles?
> 
> I had my final consultation on my foot that has been bothering me since before Marathon Weekend this year and his recommendation was immediate surgery with a nine-week recovery period. My other option is to continue non-weight bearing bracing with twice-weekly ultrasound treatment, but there's still a greater than 50-percent chance I'll need surgery anyway and then the nine-week recovery period.
> 
> I am tentatively scheduled to have the procedure done on Friday afternoon, but I keep going back and forth on what to do.
> 
> If anyone is curious what my most recent x-ray looks like - and what screws in my clubfoot look like! - I'm going to post a picture under a Spoiler Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Go-Go-Gadget Robo Foot!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342468



I’d also suggest going ahead with the surgery now. Get the worst part of being unable to train or be active out of the way now when the heat and humidity make you not want to train anyway. You get to ramp up your activity level as the temps cool off. 

My wife had heel surgery a few years back to replace a ruptured tendon in her ankle and correct a deformity in her heel bone.  They actually cut through her heel bone, shifted it over, inserted a titanium wedge and secured it all with a screw. It wasn’t fun but she went from a pancake flat foot to having an arch now and she’s been able to be much more active than before. They can do a lot these days. 

Good luck and hope you get back to better than normal soon!


----------



## GreatLakes

Enjoying the humidity discussion. I was on a work trip to Phoenix in 2016 and did my first ever desert run. It was only about 3 miles but right around 100 degrees and dry. I was able to keep up a pretty decent place and while hot felt good. It was a surprise and felt a bit off but it was my first "but it's a dry heat" run. It was running in an oven but so nice compared to even the upper 80s at home.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If money was no object what running related product or service other than a destination race would you buy.


My first thought was a newer, fancier treadmill. But, if money is truly no object, why not buy a new house in a more runner friendly neighborhood! Amazing house, amazing neighborhood (not necessarily in my current city), what's not to like!


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> I have never been a good swimmer.  I wish I was.  I am very scared about an Ironman because of the swim.  I don’t care about the bike and I can do a marathon.  I’m worried about dying in the water or zapping all of my energy in the swim and being dead for the other two legs.  But, I was once afraid of the marathon and I did three of those so far.  So, I still hope to tackle the Ironman and not let fear hold me back.



Swimming is normally the biggest challenge for people tackling an Ironman if they weren't swimmers as children. The goods news is that there are lots of online videos and coaching services which will teach you how to have an efficient triathlon stroke. Mechanics have changed and improved drastically in recent years, and its better to learn them without having to overcome decades of previous muscle memory.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Keels said:


> So - has anyone had heel surgery? Overall in general, but more specifically to correct a Haglund's Deformity or a heel spur affecting your Achilles?
> 
> I had my final consultation on my foot that has been bothering me since before Marathon Weekend this year and his recommendation was immediate surgery with a nine-week recovery period. My other option is to continue non-weight bearing bracing with twice-weekly ultrasound treatment, but there's still a greater than 50-percent chance I'll need surgery anyway and then the nine-week recovery period.
> 
> I am tentatively scheduled to have the procedure done on Friday afternoon, but I keep going back and forth on what to do.
> 
> If anyone is curious what my most recent x-ray looks like - and what screws in my clubfoot look like! - I'm going to post a picture under a Spoiler Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Go-Go-Gadget Robo Foot!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342468



I haven't had that particular surgery but mine was very close to the heel.  I would say if there is greater than 50% chance of needing surgery anyway don't delay it and just get it done.  My only other advice is to not get too wrapped up in their timelines.  My doctor told me it would be a three-four week recovery before I could start working out again, not running but being on my feet and starting to build strength.  My surgery was 7/26/16 and I didn't even return to work u til November and didn't start running until January of 17.  Needless to say, it was more than 4 weeks.  





FFigawi said:


> Swimming is normally the biggest challenge for people tackling an Ironman if they weren't swimmers as children. The goods news is that there are lots of online videos and coaching services which will teach you how to have an efficient triathlon stroke. Mechanics have changed and improved drastically in recent years, and its better to learn them without having to overcome decades of previous muscle memory.



I know I can do it John.  When the time comes to start training for it I know there are many resources out there.  I am turning 45 soon so I still have time.   While it is scary, running has taught me there isn't anything I can't do if I decide to put in the effort.   I don't know that my ankles will allow for the full Ironman so that's why I am shooting for the 1/2, but I figure that's nothing to sneeze at either.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FFigawi said:


> Swimming is normally the biggest challenge...



My first day in the pool was a learning experience. It started off with a wardrobe malfunction. My swim trunks fit fine a couple of weeks ago, but yesterday they were too loose and I felt in danger of losing them the whole time. (They must have grown because I'm not shrinking!)

I started off with kick drills. I could barely generate any propulsion using just my legs. I could feel that my ankles and feet were too stiff. I expect to be sore today from it.

Moving on to swimming: I didn't have goggles, so I couldn't see where I was going, but how hard can it be to go straight? Wrong, I'd bump into the wall every 20 feet.

To make matters worse, there's a guy in the lane next to me, cruising like a nuclear submarine, no wake, no noise, just easy forward motion. I, on the other hand, looked like a paddle-wheeler taking on water.

I can see that unlike running, there's a lot more technique involved in swimming. Almost anyone can walk/run, at least for a short distance. Swimming, not so much. I gained some empathy for beginning runners who are frustrated at there fitness level.

Back to the pool today with goggles and new swim trunks and lowered expectations.


----------



## Dis5150

Keels said:


> So - has anyone had heel surgery? Overall in general, but more specifically to correct a Haglund's Deformity or a heel spur affecting your Achilles?
> 
> I had my final consultation on my foot that has been bothering me since before Marathon Weekend this year and his recommendation was immediate surgery with a nine-week recovery period. My other option is to continue non-weight bearing bracing with twice-weekly ultrasound treatment, but there's still a greater than 50-percent chance I'll need surgery anyway and then the nine-week recovery period.
> 
> I am tentatively scheduled to have the procedure done on Friday afternoon, but I keep going back and forth on what to do.
> 
> If anyone is curious what my most recent x-ray looks like - and what screws in my clubfoot look like! - I'm going to post a picture under a Spoiler Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Go-Go-Gadget Robo Foot!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342468



I agree with the others. If it was me I would do the surgery as soon as possible and start on the road to recovery sooner. Also agree with @camaker to do it now while it is ridiculous hot/humid and you don't want to be out there anyway! Then, in October, when it is cooling off, it will feel so much better to go out and train again.


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My first day in the pool was a learning experience. It started off with a wardrobe malfunction. My swim trunks fit fine a couple of weeks ago, but yesterday they were too loose and I felt in danger of losing them the whole time. (They must have grown because I'm not shrinking!)
> 
> I started off with kick drills. I could barely generate any propulsion using just my legs. I could feel that my ankles and feet were too stiff. I expect to be sore today from it.
> 
> Moving on to swimming: I didn't have goggles, so I couldn't see where I was going, but how hard can it be to go straight? Wrong, I'd bump into the wall every 20 feet.
> 
> To make matters worse, there's a guy in the lane next to me, cruising like a nuclear submarine, no wake, no noise, just easy forward motion. I, on the other hand, looked like a paddle-wheeler taking on water.
> 
> I can see that unlike running, there's a lot more technique involved in swimming. Almost anyone can walk/run, at least for a short distance. Swimming, not so much. I gained some empathy for beginning runners who are frustrated at there fitness level.
> 
> Back to the pool today with goggles and new swim trunks and lowered expectations.



A great resource

https://www.triswimcoach.com/


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> So - has anyone had heel surgery? Overall in general, but more specifically to correct a Haglund's Deformity or a heel spur affecting your Achilles?
> 
> I had my final consultation on my foot that has been bothering me since before Marathon Weekend this year and his recommendation was immediate surgery with a nine-week recovery period. My other option is to continue non-weight bearing bracing with twice-weekly ultrasound treatment, but there's still a greater than 50-percent chance I'll need surgery anyway and then the nine-week recovery period.
> 
> I am tentatively scheduled to have the procedure done on Friday afternoon, but I keep going back and forth on what to do.
> 
> If anyone is curious what my most recent x-ray looks like - and what screws in my clubfoot look like! - I'm going to post a picture under a Spoiler Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Go-Go-Gadget Robo Foot!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342468



I had heel surgery a few years ago to remove a calcium deposit that was impacting my achilles. The deposit was slightly smaller than a golf ball and was putting so much pressure on my achilles that it wasn't properly being stretched pre/post runs.  I was booted for 6 weeks.  The surgery was June 15th and I was on a bike by August 1st.  During August, my biking was supplemented by short walks [less than 1/2 mile].  I checked my records and my first run was on September 16th for a mile.  Slowly built up from there and ran the Disney 1/2 marathon in January of the following year.  My longest run in December was 7 miles, but I was still able to complete the 1/2 in 2:26.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *I'm looking for different type of speed work ideas these days. So for todays question I want to ask you to tell us about your speed work routine. How often you do them, different types, which ones you hate to do but feel good about after doing it.

ATTQOTD: I do not have much to add to todays answer. I know of a few that I could do, but looking for new ideas. My least favorite is probably 800m repeats. So brutal with the distance and pace! Last night I ran 6 miles on the TM. While my watch did not really pick up on the pace difference over the 6 miles I did the following. Mile 1 was set at 6.4 mph, I increased my speed by 0.1 each mile. The last mile was ran at 6.9 mph. These arent really crazy fast speeds but I kept me from getting comfortable in a certain pace and teaching me to push towards the back end of the run. For anyone wondering, according to the chart I found online the first mile was 9:23 and the last 8:42.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm looking for different type of speed work ideas these days. So for todays question I want to ask you to tell us about your speed work routine. How often you do them, different types, which ones you hate to do but feel good about after doing it.


I don’t do much speed work at all. I need to change that probably. This QOTD might help me.


----------



## Miranda

Does anyone with the Garmin Vivoactive 3 have problems with the altimeter?

I noticed at Beach to Beacon, the course profile is listed as:



> Elevation
> 
> Start altitude is 50 feet above sea level
> Finish altitude is 25 feet above sea level
> Highest point on the course is 100 feet above sea level
> Lowest point on the course is 20 feet above sea level




But my Strava activity looks like this:






The general shape is right, like the ups and the downs look like they are all in the right place, but it's just off by like 150 feet.

The Garmin instructions say it should be automatically calibrated if you wait 30 seconds after the GPS signal is acquired before starting the activity, but I turned it on and acquired the GPS a good 15 minutes before the race, so it should have had plenty of time to calibrate?


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD:
I don't have a speed work routine, which is why I would like a coaching service (my answer to yesterday's question). I'll be taking notes on everyone else's answers today.


----------



## kleph

Miranda said:


> Does anyone with the Garmin Vivoactive 3 have problems with the altimeter?
> 
> I noticed at Beach to Beacon, the course profile is listed as:
> 
> But my Strava activity looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The general shape is right, like the ups and the downs look like they are all in the right place, but it's just off by like 150 feet.
> 
> The Garmin instructions say it should be automatically calibrated if you wait 30 seconds after the GPS signal is acquired before starting the activity, but I turned it on and acquired the GPS a good 15 minutes before the race, so it should have had plenty of time to calibrate?



you have to enable the elevation correction in the activity itself. i looked around quite a bit and it seems this is not a setting you can permanently set. you will need to do it for each individual activity. (my forerunner 35 did it automatically)

 

i believe there is also an elevation correction option for each activity in strava as well.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm looking for different type of speed work ideas these days. So for todays question I want to ask you to tell us about your speed work routine. How often you do them, different types, which ones you hate to do but feel good about after doing it.



Since I've been doing Hansons plans the last few races, and their base mileage plan over the summer, it feels like I've done them all! (Once the next plan starts, there will be one speed day and one threshold day each week.) I've done Fartleks, repeats, strides, progression... it's all good. I used to really enjoy the speed work as a break from the easy runs, which were such a slog for me. But as I've gotten faster this year, I enjoy the easy runs more and the speed work a little less. Maybe I'm just getting older.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm looking for different type of speed work ideas these days. So for todays question I want to ask you to tell us about your speed work routine. How often you do them, different types, which ones you hate to do but feel good about after doing it.


My speed workouts:

All of these start with a 1 mile warmup run at my half marathon pace and end with a one mile cool-down run at my half marathon pace.

30/30 intervals - Run at sub-5k pace for 30 seconds, run at normal pace for 30 seconds - build up to 20 then move to:
60/60 intervals - Run at sub-5k pace for 30 seconds, run at normal pace for 30 seconds - build up to 20 then move to:
400m intervals (1/4 mile) - run at 5k pace, active or passive recovery for the same amount of time as the run portion took - build up to 10 then move to:
800m intervals (1/2 mile) - run at 5k pace, active or passive recovery for 2 minutes - build up to 10.

I also do Fartlek runs and 1 mile intervals. I mix Fartlek runs into every training cycle. I only run mile repeats when I have progressed to half mile intervals in my training cycle, and only when training for a marathon.

I really love all speed workouts when it is warm outside. I hate them in the cold - especially on really cold days.


----------



## Miranda

kleph said:


> you have to enable the elevation correction in the activity itself. i looked around quite a bit and it seems this is not a setting you can permanently set. you will need to do it for each individual activity. (my forerunner 35 did it automatically)
> 
> View attachment 342614
> 
> i believe there is also an elevation correction option for each activity in strava as well.


Wow, thanks!  That's really irritating!  You apparently cannot set it in either Garmin or Strava in the app either, only in the browser.  And I have Garmin set to auto upload to Strava anyways, so I wouldn't be able to adjust it before it goes there.


----------



## ZellyB

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> @ZellyB already has called dibs on the first membership and thus will be receive a one year membership for free.



Woohoo!  Now you just have to build it!



PrincessV said:


> I don't like Sparkle Skirts, either, also because they're heavy, hot and too long. In hot weather, I only run in Skirt Sports skorts now. They have a gazillion different kinds with various lengths, and they do also sell shorts. Worth looking at their website! I find their construction to be more comfortable than Sparkle Skirts, and the material lighter and more airy. The Lioness is my favorite: it's shorter than Sparkle Skirts, less volume in the skirt, and the shorts have grippy things at the bottom to keep them from riding up. Pockets on both legs, plus a zip pocket in back.



I've always been a big fan of sparkle skirts, but since discovering INKnBURN, I find I wear them very rarely anymore for the reasons you list.  I'm mostly wearing either the InB shorts or their skirts which are shorter and much lighter.  I need to probably try to sell off a lot of my sparkle skirts.



Keels said:


> So - has anyone had heel surgery? Overall in general, but more specifically to correct a Haglund's Deformity or a heel spur affecting your Achilles?
> 
> I had my final consultation on my foot that has been bothering me since before Marathon Weekend this year and his recommendation was immediate surgery with a nine-week recovery period. My other option is to continue non-weight bearing bracing with twice-weekly ultrasound treatment, but there's still a greater than 50-percent chance I'll need surgery anyway and then the nine-week recovery period.
> 
> I am tentatively scheduled to have the procedure done on Friday afternoon, but I keep going back and forth on what to do.
> 
> If anyone is curious what my most recent x-ray looks like - and what screws in my clubfoot look like! - I'm going to post a picture under a Spoiler Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Go-Go-Gadget Robo Foot!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342468



I'd also say do the surgery now and get headed to recovery.  I'd also like to say you are such an inspiration with all that you can accomplish with these challenges!

ATTQOTD:

My speed workouts on my @DopeyBadger plan are some Daniels T pace runs on the track.  Don't ask me how he calculates what that is, but for our current fitness that's a running pace of 9:47 I think.  Not fast by most of your standards, but good for me.    Our next one has us running 2 x 1.75 miles at that pace with a 4 minute rest interval.  They all also include at least a 1 mile warm up and 1 mile cool down.

I also do Marathon tempo runs as well which is a 10:00 m/m pace with a 4:00 run interval and :30 walk interval.  So, not really speed work I guess maybe, but race pace anyway.


----------



## PrincessV

kbenson13 said:


> I'll be interested to see what our fearless coach has to say on this.  But for me, I find the radiant heat from the summer sun to way more than offset the additional humidity we suffer under in the pre-dawn hours.  If I don't get myself out of bed and on my runs by 5:30 AM, then my runs become a much greater struggle, with higher heart rates and more difficulty maintaining pace.


So, here's another weird and wacky weather phenomenon to throw in the mix: If I go out too much before sunrise, it's worse than when the sun's up. Why? Because I live on a peninsula, surrounded by Tampa Bay on one side and the Gulf of MX on the other. In the worst of summer (i.e.: now), the Bay and Gulf are HOT and together they act like a bubble, keeping humidity and temps high overnight - higher than inland areas like Tampa or Orlando. Within 15 minutes of the sun rising, a sea breeze kicks in and humidity lifts, but the sun is still low enough that there's plenty of shade from trees and buildings. But wait too long after sunrise and the sun is brutal. So I basically have a window of semi-comfort: about 20-30 minutes before sunrise to an hour after sunrise. I'll do as much as I can in that time, then take it indoors for any additional mileage I need to cover. And remind myself continuously that I suffer through this insanity because no snow in winter.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
Speed work isn’t my favorite but I know it is important.
I try to mix it up. Intervals, progression runs. 
My biggest issue currently is that I need to do speed work indoors because it is just too hot here yet to aggressively run outside. I can do easy runs outside. 
I look forward to the late fall and winter when I can do most of my running outside.


----------



## Miranda

I find my Sparkle Skirts vary wildly in the material weight, although that's not really on them.  One of the ones I got recently in the 50% off sale, it is the heaviest one I own... the spandex is so thick.  They do have slims and casual fit that have less volume, too.


----------



## SarahDisney

@Keels, whatever you decide with the surgery, I hope it goes well and you have an easy recovery! 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm looking for different type of speed work ideas these days. So for todays question I want to ask you to tell us about your speed work routine. How often you do them, different types, which ones you hate to do but feel good about after doing it.



Whatever Coach @DopeyBadger tells me to do.
I'm not a fan of things like 800m repeats. It's too short. I've done short, but I don't love it. I prefer to get into a groove and just run at a faster pace. Which is what my plans have, so I like it. My current plan has two different speed workouts - 10K pace and HM pace. Each of those is a warm up, x number of miles at either 10K or HM pace/intervals, and then a cool down. In the past I've also done Daniels T Pace, which is a certain time or distance (I've done 10 minutes, 0.5 miles, 1 mile) run at a pace near my lactate threshold for a number of repeats.
But mostly whatever Coach tells me


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm looking for different type of speed work ideas these days. So for todays question I want to ask you to tell us about your speed work routine. How often you do them, different types, which ones you hate to do but feel good about after doing it.


ATTQOTD: Oh boy - I love speed work! I'll go from most favorite, to least favorite...

1. Hill repeats. Preferably on an actual hill (or, in my case, bridge), but a treadmill will do.
:60 uphill at not-quote maximum effort
Slow jog or walk downhill (or flat on a treadmill) until you catch your breath
Repeat 4-10ish times

2. Tabata HIIT
:20 sprint/:10 slow recover
Repeat x8

3. Mona Fartleks
1:30 fast/1:30 recover/1:00 fast/1:00 recover/:30 fast/:30 recover/:15 fast/:15 recover
Repeat x4

4. 400m Repeats
400m at high effort/ recover 2:00
Repeat 4-10ish times

All of these also need a warm-up and cool-down - I typically do an 8-min warm-up, 5 min cool-down.

I do a speed workout once a week: hill repeats one week, one of the other options the next week. I try to cycle through the 3 non-hill workouts over a 6-week period, but often skip the 400s and just alternate the Tabata and Mona workouts because I find them more fun.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: Here you go!  I like training plan talk...



Spoiler: Speed



There are several types of pacing that I use in my arsenal in coming up with a training plan. Remember from before, that the end goal is to have pacing at race distance and faster than it. When working with the hard runs is when you bring in the idea of specificity. Arthur Lydiard pioneered this idea way back in the 60s (some background). One key concept, specificity, is that as the desired race gets closer you get closer and closer to more of your hard pacing to be at or very near race pace. So start with pacing faster than desired race pace, and then transition to the slower race pace over the training cycle. So for a marathon race, the pacing gets closer to marathon pace and conversely for 10k racing the pacing starts faster than 10k and works closer to 10k pace.

_*Daniels Mile Pace (or R pace)*_

Per Daniels, the purpose of mile pace is anaerobic power and running economy. Daniels mile pace are short durations (roughly 40-120 seconds). The run to rest ratio is 1:2-3 (so if run for 60 seconds, rest is 120-180 seconds). It's important to calculate out your mile pace and determine the distance of this interval. For some 45 seconds is 100m, others 200m, and others 300m. The key part is that all of the runners are doing mile pace (relative to themselves) for a similar duration. If your 400m mile pace is 3:30 minutes, then don't do 400m as a distance. Max of 120 seconds. The distance is far less important than the time spent at that relative pace.  

SIDEBAR - A very common concept across all types of runs is to "avoid the fade". This means that as a run progresses if the goal is 200m in 55 seconds, then you want all of the intervals roughly around 55 seconds. If you run the first few in 52 seconds, and then the final few in 60 seconds this is not a successful workout. You didn't hit many, if any at all, intervals at the desired pace. By not hitting the pace, you didn't hit the adaptation that you intended with the workout. So, with that being said, this means that if you feel the need to have more rest between bouts to ensure you hit that pacing then thats not a bad thing. A 60 sec run and 180 sec rest with consistent intervals at 60 seconds is WAY more beneficial than a 60 sec run and 120 sec rest with a scattering of hitting and fading on intervals. 

The mile paced workouts represent the lesser of 5 miles or 5% of total mileage (so 50 miles in a week, means 2.5 miles of mile pace in a single workout).

One very important thing to keep in mind is that GPS devices (like a Garmin or phone) can't measure these very short distances very accurately. So my thought is that all of the speed workouts can be done on a track, but it isn't a perfect simulation of outside running which is where your race will likely be. My suggestion is to find a nice stretch of flat road in a neighborhood or similar that is not traveled frequently. I will use a satellite website (see here for journal post) to determine the 200m and 400m using man made objects (like sewer drains, manholes, lights, etc.) to determine check points that I will run for these workouts. The GPS device will NOT be accurate enough to gauge 200m or 300m with any kind of certainty.

These are two different workouts for two different runners:

2 mi @ WU + 4 sets of (100m R + 100m WU + 100m R  + 200m WU + 200m R + 100m WU) + 1 mi @CD

This runner's R at 100m is 38 seconds

2 mi @ WU + 4 sets of (200m R + 200m WU + 200m R  + 400m WU + 400m R + 200m WU) + 1 mi @ CD

This runner's R at 200m is 48 seconds

If the first runner had attempted the second runner's workout (therefore did 200m instead of 100m), then that would have significantly changed the workout for them (76 seconds of R vs 38 seconds of R).


*Daniels 3k Pace (or I pace)*

Per Daniels, these are the hardest runs for endurance runners. They are VO2max workouts. The duration of the 3k paced run is vitally important. At this pace, to hit VO2max it takes ~2 minutes. But going beyond 5 minutes of running at VO2max pushes the system too far and doesn't allow during the recovery period to appropriately prepare for the next interval. So, ideally the duration of 3k paced workouts are 3-5 minutes. The rest period is 1:1 or 1:-1 min. That means if you do 3 min duration 3k paced runs, then the rest is either 3 min or 2 min. For a 5 min duration, then the rest is either 5 min or 4 min.

The 3k paced is the lesser of 6.2 miles or 8% of total mileage (so 50 miles in a week, means 4 miles of 3k pace in a single workout).

These are generally displayed like the following:

2 mi @ WU + 6 x 600 m @ I w/ 200m RI @ WU + 2 mi @ CD

Where 600m of I pace was 3:57 for this runner.

2 mi @ WU + 3 x 5 min @ I w/ 4 min RI @ WU + 2 mi @ CD

2 mi @ WU + 3 x 3 min @ I w/ 2 min RI @ WU + 4 x 2 min @ I w/ 2 min RI @ WU + 1 mi @ CD

Since these are almost written as time workouts, then you don't generally see big differences between individuals and how they're written.  But the distance covered by one runner in 5 min does not necessarily mean the same distance for another runner.  But the relative pace and duration is the same for each.

*5k Pace*

I tend to aim for no more than 3-4 total miles of 5k pacing. I do the rest periods at 400m between intervals. Interval lengths can be anywhere from 400m, 600m, 800m, 1200m, 1600m or a Ladder workout that mixes up the distances (like 400+800+1200+1600+1200+800+400).

*Schwartz CV Pace*

Schwartz CV pacing is intended to be between VO2max and Lactate Threshold. The idea behind this pace is that if you work just in the perfect spot you can elicit the benefits of VO2max pacing and LT pacing.

These are about 10k pace or 2% less than LT pacing. I do the intervals between 400m to 1600m with the rest period being 1:00 min for every 1000m run. These should be about 6-8% of total weekly mileage (so 50 miles in a week, means 3-4 miles of CV pace in a single workout).

*Daniels T Pace*

The "comfortably hard pace". This is your estimated Lactate Threshold pace which is roughly 60 min race pace. For some that's a 10k, and others their HM race pace (or somewhere in between). The workout to rest ratio is 5:1. So if you run for 10 min, then you rest for ~2 min. Again the key being fully prepared for the next interval such that you can accomplish it. The overall duration of T within a single sustained run should be between 5-20 minutes. But, if you do intervals of T rather than a single sustained T, then the goal is at least 30 min and no more than 60 min.

The T pace is 10% of weekly mileage (so 50 miles per week is 5 miles at T).

Example workouts:

1 mi @ WU + 5 x 1 mi @ T  w/ 1 min REST + 4 x 200 @ R w/ 200 RI @ WU + 1 mi @ CD

2 mi @ WU + 3 mi @ T + 4 x 200 @ R w/ 200 RI @ WU + 2 mi @ CD

1 mi @ WU + 2 x 1 mi @ T w/ 1 min REST + 2 miles @ EA + 2 x 1 mi @ T w/ 1 min REST + 1 mi @ CD

2 mi @ WU + 4 x 100 @ R w/ 100 RI @ WU + 1.5 miles @ T + 3 min REST + 4 x 100 @ R w/ 100 RI @ WU + 2 mi @ CD

You can see that T pace and R pace can be found together when T is the dominant workout pace.  On occasion, you can even do a triple paced run:

4 mi @ WU + 5 x 1 mile @ T w/ 1 min RI @ WU + 4 x 3 min @ I w/ 2 min RI + 6 x 200m @ R w/ 200m RI + 1 mi @ CD

And remember the key to the R, I and T paced runs is to ignore the mileage per se.  Focus on the pace (relative to current fitness) and the duration at which you run that pace.  A 6:00 marathon runner and 3:00 marathon runner can do the "same" workout, but just the mileage won't come out the same.

*Half Marathon Pace*

Half Marathon pace isn't really a physiological zone. So this pace is primarily only for those running a HM. This hones in the mental adjustments to memorize what the effort of this pace feels like. I cap the HM training at 60 min total. The run can be in intervals or sustained. If I schedule intervals, then I do rest periods of either 400m, 800m, or 1600m.

*Marathon Pace*

The aerobic threshold. The purpose of this pace is mostly mental as well. It helps you determine whether this is a sustainable pace for race day. Practice eating and drinking. But as Daniels mentions in his book, it offers the chance to do something other than easy or long run. Just a slightly more difficult run, but only slightly different physiologically.

The pace should be held for no more than 110 minutes or 18 miles (whichever comes first) and should represent less than 20% of total weekly mileage (so 50 miles is 10 miles of M Tempo).

*Hybrid Long Run*

This is a specialty workout that includes pacing other than long run. All of these remain capped at 150 min just as the sustained long run.

It could be either a fast finish (run LR for a period of time (like around 90-120 min) and then finish the run with 20-40 minutes of marathon tempo).  

It could be a longer duration HM Tempo run if you were unable to do that during the mid-week because of schedule. Accomplished by adding an extended WU and CD to either side of the HM Tempo.

It could be a longer duration M Tempo run if you were unable to do that during the mid-week as well.

You could add in periods of Daniels T mid long run or mid M Tempo.

There are tons of possibilities.

*Progression Run*

It's important to remember that each run doesn't happen in a vacuum. Which means doing two consecutive days (or two very close days in relationship) of the same paced runs is likely not beneficial and may stunt the adaptation process. It's important to keep in mind that many of the different paces have different lengths of recovery time necessary before performing another workout at the same pace. The faster end of the spectrum is lesser in necessary recovery time and the longer duration needs more. So a 150 min max long run needs more time before the next 150 min max long than does a 2 total mile of R paced workout.

So when I schedule a "hybrid long run" I tend to schedule a mid-week progression run. This reduces the workload at similar pacing. I usually schedule the progression run in the following manner:

-Similar duration to other commonly scheduled mid-week run.
-Long WU and CD
-Progressively take the pacing from just slower than long run and build to as fast as either HM or 10k pacing.

_*Warm ups and Cool downs*_

The warm-ups are key for anything faster than "long run" pace. Essentially, there are two main pathways for the body to use oxygen to produce energy. The aerobic pathway is mostly used in slower running. The closer you get to the point where it becomes harder to breathe (Ventilatory Threshold) the more you use the anaerobic pathway. The aerobic pathway is more efficient and faster at creating energy, whereas the body uses anaerobic when the aerobic can't keep up (because you're going too fast).

The most interesting part between the aerobic and anaerobic pathway is that even though the aerobic is used mostly during slow running it takes about 6 minutes of running before it can be used. This means for the first 6 minutes we're stuck with the slow, inefficient anaerobic pathway. So if you don't do a warm-up, and you're running faster than "long run" pace you push the anaerobic pathway too hard. This creates a deficit in energy within the first 6 minutes that becomes harder to overcome. As this deficit starts to catch up with you in later miles, it causes our running form to suffer.



So I usually set those paces up in blocks of 4-6 weeks.  This way you can focus on and improve a physiological system, and then move on to the next.  Key being start with faster pacing and as race day approaches get more specialized at the goal pace.  For me, I usually do 1-3 "speed" (or hard) workouts per week.  The absolute hardest are the Daniels I paced workouts.  Like you know the second you pass 120 seconds because then they become an absolute beast on the body to maintain that pace.  But when you successfully nail an I paced workout, there's few better feelings.  I find the Daniels T workouts to be probably the most beneficial and most generally helpful workouts for all the plans I write.


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: My speedwork is boring. Track 400s or 800s at a suggested pace, with recovery. Unexciting but effective.
I do like speedwork at OTF. I had my fastest all out pace yesterday. I do wish they shared their schedule (power day, tornado, etc) so it would be easier to fit into my training plan. Perhaps I should pass along my Dopey training blueprint to OTF Corp so they can cater to my individual whims.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm looking for different type of speed work ideas these days. So for todays question I want to ask you to tell us about your speed work routine. How often you do them, different types, which ones you hate to do but feel good about after doing it.


ATTQOTD: As I mentioned on Tuesday, I do not follow a plan. I don't really do speed workouts anymore where I would dedicate a full workout to doing sprints and hills runs like I used to years ago. Speed workouts for me now are typically just days where I run at my race paces (10k or HM) and I usually do them on days when I feel like running fast. I will also occasionally do Fartleks (or Farquaads as I like to call them) again depending how I am feeling mid run.


----------



## jennamfeo

GreatLakes said:


> Enjoying the humidity discussion. I was on a work trip to Phoenix in 2016 and did my first ever desert run. It was only about 3 miles but right around 100 degrees and dry. I was able to keep up a pretty decent place and while hot felt good. It was a surprise and felt a bit off but it was my first "but it's a dry heat" run. It was running in an oven but so nice compared to even the upper 80s at home.


I miss my dry desert heat. At the beginning of summer before the humidity rolled in, I ran at sunset in 95* dry heat and it felt soooo amazing. This morning I ran at sunrise with 91* and 34% humidity and wanted to quit.



FFigawi said:


> Mechanics have changed and improved drastically in recent years, and its better to learn them without having to overcome decades of previous muscle memory.


THIS is my biggest "problem" but since I refuse to change, I refuse to see it as a problem. But I was never properly taught how to breathe on both sides, so I am a one sided breather. I joined a master swim club when I was training for my first Tri and my coach would get on my case about it but I just can't fix it now. 



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Back to the pool today with goggles and new swim trunks and lowered expectations.


Glad you went back!! Hope it went better than yesterday!



DopeyBadger said:


> But when you successfully nail an I paced workout, there's few better feelings.


I have definitely felt that before... 

ATTQOTD: See @DopeyBadger's post. Haha. This plan was different than the last ones because about half of my speed workouts were at my HM Tempo pace. Coach wanted to get that pace locked in and memorized. But earlier in my plan I was doing HM Speed Tempos which were faster than that. So I started my plan off with faster speed work, then on to my HM Tempo, but I also have some Daniel T Pace workouts sprinkled in the next few weeks.


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: I do very little (if any) speed work. I know I should be doing more, but I need to learn how to safely incorporate it (sprinting at softball without being trained/prepared for it was one of the factors my doctor attributed to my injury). I'm recruiting @DopeyBadger to help me with that once I'm able to safely ramp up my training again


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jennamfeo said:


> Glad you went back!! Hope it went better than yesterday!



I did go back, and yes, it went better. New gear helped. I mean it's really hard to train when you're afraid of losing your shorts. I did more kick drills. Thanks to a YouTube video, I found out they are easier on your back. I managed 4 lengths (laps? unclear on pool terminology) swimming. I realized after the first one I was going too fast. (So swimming DOES have something in common with running.) I slowed down and did OK. A problem I have to work on is breathing. I can't get enough air using the correct technique, so I end up doing a head-up-dog-paddle-freestyle combination.

Now I'm obsessed with mastering swimming, or at least to not be the rookie I am today. I'm not sure how I'm going to work this in time-wise.

Conversation with my darling wife:
Me: Thanks for bringing home the flier on the indoor tri at the Y. I'm obsessed with it now.
DW: I thought maybe you'd replace some running with swimming and biking.
Me: How long have you know me? You've created a monster.
DW: I had a lot to work with.



FFigawi said:


> A great resource
> https://www.triswimcoach.com/



Thank you. Looks like good information, and maybe I'm not the only one shocked at how bad I am at swimming.


----------



## garneska

@OldSlowGoofyGuy i have done a few sprint pool Tri's here in atlanta.  I think run by 5 STAT NTP.  Not the best run event but nice for pool tri's. Where are you swimming?  When i do swim, and i am hoping to do it once a week again, i go to Washington Park.  I am not a good swimmer but it is nice to do the cardio workout and feel spent but legs feel so good.


----------



## Jules76126

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: Running clothes that are impossible to put on backwards or inside out. The shorts are going to be tricky since I like liners and pockets.
> 
> @roxymama I'm looking at you as customer #1!



I need this as well. I hate to admit but I do leave my house with shorts and shirts inside out more times than I can to count. I just embrace the embarrassment and my husband laughs at me when i get home  I swear I pay way more attention to other things just not this.


----------



## PCFriar80

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I did go back, and yes, it went better. New gear helped. I mean it's really hard to train when you're afraid of losing your shorts. I did more kick drills. Thanks to a YouTube video, I found out they are easier on your back. I managed 4 lengths (laps? unclear on pool terminology) swimming. I realized after the first one I was going too fast. (So swimming DOES have something in common with running.) I slowed down and did OK. A problem I have to work on is breathing. I can't get enough air using the correct technique, so I end up doing a head-up-dog-paddle-freestyle combination.
> 
> Now I'm obsessed with mastering swimming, or at least to not be the rookie I am today. I'm not sure how I'm going to work this in time-wise.
> 
> Conversation with my darling wife:
> Me: Thanks for bringing home the flier on the indoor tri at the Y. I'm obsessed with it now.
> DW: I thought maybe you'd replace some running with swimming and biking.
> Me: How long have you know me? You've created a monster.
> DW: I had a lot to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Looks like good information, and maybe I'm not the only one shocked at how bad I am at swimming.



Now you know what happens when you retire!   Didn't take long, did it?
Good luck with the swimming!


----------



## opusone

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I managed 4 lengths (laps? unclear on pool terminology) swimming.



Length: swim down to the other end of the pool (usually 25m)
Lap: swim down and back (usually 50m)


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> I had heel surgery a few years ago to remove a calcium deposit that was impacting my achilles. The deposit was slightly smaller than a golf ball and was putting so much pressure on my achilles that it wasn't properly be stretched pre/post runs.  I was booted for 6 weeks.  The surgery was June 15th and I was on a bike by August 1st.  During August, my biking was supplemented by short walks [less than 1/2 mile].  I checked my records and my first run was on September 16th for a mile.  Slowly built up from there and ran the Disney 1/2 marathon in January of the following year.  My longest run in December was 7 miles, but I was still able to complete the 1/2 in 2:26.



Thanks. This is exactly what I was looking to hear.

I should’ve pushed for more tests back in January, and definitely in April when I knew something was REALLY wrong. But I was too busy being dumb and feeling sorry for myself and now here I am. Womp womp.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

garneska said:


> @OldSlowGoofyGuy i have done a few sprint pool Tri's here in atlanta. I think run by 5 STAT NTP. Not the best run event but nice for pool tri's. Where are you swimming? When i do swim, and i am hoping to do it once a week again, i go to Washington Park. I am not a good swimmer but it is nice to do the cardio workout and feel spent but legs feel so good.



I'm up above Gainesville. I'm swimming at the Gainesville YMCA. So technically North Georgia and not Atlanta, although looking at the 5 Star web site, several of the events are pretty close to me. If I get into this, I'll have to keep an eye on that website.

I noticed that after just one swimming day, running felt better and easier. Possibly it loosened up some tight muscles or more likely, it just felt good to be doing a familiar exercise, rather than an unfamiliar one.



PCFriar80 said:


> Now you know what happens when you retire!  Didn't take long, did it?



Exactly!


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I noticed that after just one swimming day, running felt better and easier. Possibly it loosened up some tight muscles or more likely, it just felt good to be doing a familiar exercise, rather than an unfamiliar one.


I just checked -- I haven't been to the pool since May. Ugh. Okay, you motivated me to try to get to the pool tomorrow morning before work.


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm looking for different type of speed work ideas these days. So for todays question I want to ask you to tell us about your speed work routine. How often you do them, different types, which ones you hate to do but feel good about after doing it.



My speed work: there's a character stop up ahead and I decide to sprint to it.


----------



## sourire

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I noticed that after just one swimming day, running felt better and easier. Possibly it loosened up some tight muscles or more likely, it just felt good to be doing a familiar exercise, rather than an unfamiliar one.


Yes!! I definitely think swimming helped to keep my foot and ankle loose during my forced run hiatus while immobilizing the foot in that blasted boot. And don't worry: swimming will get easier and more enjoyable in no time! When I started swimming a few times a week, I was feeling rather out of breath and frustrated after a short time in the water, but decided to take the sound advice offered by several ppl here (thank you, guys!) and took a few lessons with a tri coach...absolutely worth every penny. At the beginning, and I will quote my coach here, she said: "You have the basics, but it's like you aren't really getting anywhere." And that's exactly how I felt. =P With her lessons, and practice, I am now comfortable in a lake for short distances! Still a long way to go, but it's a start! Glad you are enjoying retirement and going all in on this one, @OldSlowGoofyGuy!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I do what is on my DB plan so see above to his detailed response.  I did a progression run not too long ago (does that count?) and it looked insanely daunting on the page but during it I had to keep telling myself each subsequent lap would be over with sooner than the last.  There's days I LOVE speedwork and days where I just fight the whole way through it.  I do like the variety on my current plan for the hard days. 
If it's gonna be hard, at least it'll  be different kinds of hard?


----------



## roxymama

@Keels Whichever course of action you decide on I hope a speedy recovery is in your future and a few good brewskies.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  In the past I've always trained at a continuous slow speed good enough to finish.  And all that time I thought I was using run/walk/run when I really just running between 14-16 minutes per mile.  And then I started a @DopeyBadger plan and began to unlearn everything I had learned.  I'm still working on understanding the methodology.  The trust part is more like semi blind faith right now, but there's only one way to truly gain that trust.  Experience.  And maybe he's not even having me do speed work yet.  More like he's preparing me for greater goals down the road.  



bananabean said:


> My speed work: there's a character stop up ahead and I decide to sprint to it.


Or I push myself to go faster because I just took in some character stops and want to make sure I don't miss out on some great ones later on.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I do what my DB plan.  This whole training plan that I started in May has been speed work.  I've been doing strides, Daniels R, Daniels T, Daniels I (these are tough) & Tempo workouts.  Some of them are HARD and sometimes I'm cursing in my head, but when I'm done I'm so proud of myself 

@Keels As much as surgery sucks all around, if it was me I'd probably just get it done.  Did they say why you have a bone spur?  Is it from the pins/screws?


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> @Keels As much as surgery sucks all around, if it was me I'd probably just get it done. Did they say why you have a bone spur? Is it from the pins/screws?



So, the OG diagnosis when I started this whole thing was that at some point, I suffered a non-displaced fracture in my heel (you can actually see the fracture line by one of the screws) sometime last year - I’m guessing either W&D or Ragnar, but the screw ultimately held it together. There was a LOT of inflammation, so x-rays and an MRI couldn’t get a real clear view of what was going on in relation to my Achilles where I’ve been having most of the pain. I did a cortisone injection and was (mostly) non-weight bearing for over a week and then yesterday they did another x-ray and the Hagland’s deformity was there clear as day, with a secondary area of concern that was probably causing my bursitis as far back as January.

So, it could’ve been caused by me changing up how I plant on my heel because of the fracture, or it could just be the result of how my foot has adapted in the 18 years since my last reconstructive surgery.


----------



## LikelyLynae

Dis5150 said:


> We are swimming twins! But I can't even open my eyes under water and since I doubt dog paddling is possible in the swim portion I doubt a tri is EVER in my future!
> 
> ETA: I do own a very high end mountain bike. Of course it is over 20 years old and I haven't ridden it in probably that long, lol.



Omg I remember you getting those bikes. I feel so old.


----------



## LikelyLynae

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If money was no object what running related product or service other than a destination race would you buy.


Someone to prep all my food and plan/map out my runs for me, and then massage me after I run them.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

ATTQOTD: Likely a ton of chiropractic appointments, countless massage sessions, and a personal trainer!


----------



## Miranda

Going back to the money question, I think I'm going with house staff.  A chef to make all my meals for me so I don't just go get wraps/chips or some other kind of takeout when I don't feel like cooking, which let's be honest, is most every night.  A maid or 10 to keep the house cleaned.  And a personal trainer.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> THIS is my biggest "problem" but since I refuse to change, I refuse to see it as a problem. But I was never properly taught how to breathe on both sides, so I am a one sided breather. I joined a master swim club when I was training for my first Tri and my coach would get on my case about it but I just can't fix it now.



I know it's hard, but breathing on both sides is a very valuable skill to learn if you're going to be swimming or competing in open water. For one, you'll have the ability to breathe on the side away from the waves, avoiding fighting the ocean when you are trying to grab a breath. Two, it provides balance to your stroke and body.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## GreatLakes

FFigawi said:


> A great resource
> 
> https://www.triswimcoach.com/



Another is http://www.swimsmooth.com/



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm looking for different type of speed work ideas these days. So for todays question I want to ask you to tell us about your speed work routine. How often you do them, different types, which ones you hate to do but feel good about after doing it.



I do my speed work all out on the track.  Usually 400/200/100 with slow walking in between.  I used to be able to hit the low 10's in the 100 and probably could have been below 10.1 had I actually ran track but those days are behind me.



jennamfeo said:


> THIS is my biggest "problem" but since I refuse to change, I refuse to see it as a problem. But I was never properly taught how to breathe on both sides, so I am a one sided breather. I joined a master swim club when I was training for my first Tri and my coach would get on my case about it but I just can't fix it now.



The coach I had my private and group classes with also thought this was important if you are going to do open water but he considered it a secondary skill.  His advice is work on positioning and rotation breathing to the preferred side and work out your mechanics then work on two sided breathing.  The majority of the time the reason we find breathing to our weaker side difficult is that we are not rotating enough to that side.


----------



## cburnett11

GreatLakes said:


> I used to be able to hit the low 10's in the 100 and probably could have been below 10.1 had I actually ran track but those days are behind me.



That is moving...


----------



## LSUlakes

It's finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *Do you find that the exact same snack from one park to another is not always the same? If so, which snack, which parks, and which one is better?

ATTQOTD: Dole whip. The two parks are Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom and I prefer the Animal Kingdom version. It's also a plus that you can add rum to it at AK as well, but beside that the one in AK just tasted better even without the rum. It also seemed to be a darker yellow and a little different consistency. Maybe they are not supposed to be the same thing and thats why. I like them both, but AK is #1 for me.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you find that the exact same snack from one park to another is not always the same? If so, which snack, which parks, and which one is better?


Dole whip is just better at MK mainly because that’s where it originated and now it’s everywhere. As for other things like a pretzel and such those are all the same. I like each park for their unique items not the things that are everywhere.


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *Do you find that the exact same snack from one park to another is not always the same? If so, which snack, which parks, and which one is better?


I dont have a favorite that's the same in each park.  I like looking for snacks that are more unique to each park.


----------



## KSellers88

My favorite is popcorn and it tastes the same everywhere at Disney. There's something about buying it on Main Street that I love though.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

As I’ve probably written too many times to number, I love soft serve ice cream (I realize it is nothing special. What can I say? I’m a cheap date). I don’t find any difference across the parks and I will say Disney’s soft serve has good flavor and consistency to my somewhat refined soft serve palate.

ETA: I got a twist waffle cone from Oasis Canteen before going into an 11 AM showing of Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular last January in 40 degree temps. I was the only person in line not getting hot chocolate. I may have a problem.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I so rarely get snacks, I really can't compare form park to park (I bring my own snacks.) I do tend to rely on a Starbucks latte to pick me up when I get tired, and those are the same in every park.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I don’t snack much at the parks, but i have a sweet tooth and love cotton candy. HS & MK cotton candy has a different texture and tastes different. MK is softer and fluffier, but they make it right there on Main Street so it’s fresh. The stuff at HS must be made days in advance since it’s stiffer and grittier.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: We tend to get different snacks in the different parks, although getting the Dole Whip with rum slightly edges out getting it in the MK. And the popcorn in MK is the best!


----------



## Jules76126

I love snack - give me all and any But one of my favorites is the caramel apple from the main street confectionery. I have had it from other places like DHS, boardwalk bakery, and DS, but there is something about getting it on main street. But again I love all the snacks so I am really not that picky.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - The cinnamon glazed nuts are my favorite WDW snack item, but they are scarce. My favorite type is the glazed pecans, and they are even more scarce.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD - Does beer count as a snack?  Because otherwise I don't really snack in the parks!


----------



## JBinORL

Keels said:


> Thanks. This is exactly what I was looking to hear.
> 
> I should’ve pushed for more tests back in January, and definitely in April when I knew something was REALLY wrong. But I was too busy being dumb and feeling sorry for myself and now here I am. Womp womp.



My wife got a stress fracture during Dopey this year. She knew something was wrong, but the ortho said she's fine, just rest. Xrays were inconclusive. The pain didn't go away, so she ordered her own boot on Amazon, wore it for a month, then went back to the ortho for a follow-up. Dude said "Well crap, you DID have a stress fracture! But you're all healed up now!" She's so thankful she didn't listen to him when she knew there was something going on. 

Point is: you know your body better than anyone else can. Next time, do whatever it takes to get the right diagnosis so you can start getting better sooner.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
I too have noticed an inconsistency in Dole Whip, and I think it is not even consistent within a park.  But add rum?  Yes.  Add a cupcake?  No thanks.
I am going to broaden my answer with my firm belief that churros do not belong at WDW, and I will only ever again purchase them at DL.  Even with DL I think they are inconsistent, but I imagine that is a function of freshness.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

JBinORL said:


> My wife got a stress fracture during Dopey this year. She knew something was wrong, but the ortho said she's fine, just rest. Xrays were inconclusive. The pain didn't go away, so she ordered her own boot on Amazon, wore it for a month, then went back to the ortho for a follow-up. Dude said "Well crap, you DID have a stress fracture! But you're all healed up now!" She's so thankful she didn't listen to him when she knew there was something going on.
> 
> Point is: you know your body better than anyone else can. Next time, do whatever it takes to get the right diagnosis so you can start getting better sooner.


It took 3 weeks for my stress fracture to appear on an xray. My podiatrist found it with a tuning fork. When they do appear the frature itself can be hard to see, but there is a "cloudy" area around the bone that looks like nothing but represents the stress fracture.

In other words, it can be really hard for even the best doctor to diagnose a stress fracture, especially in a foot or hand.


----------



## jennamfeo

CHURROS TASTE BETTER AT DISNEYLAND.


----------



## Kerry1957

@LSUlakes ......could you add a last minute addition for this weekend? Really just a training run for my October M, but I might push it a bit.

This will be the fourth year in a row. The Big10K a relatively large race (9,000 runners?) downtown Chicago along the lakefront. The shirts they give out are Big10 school specific and almost everyone wears them to the race. I rotate between Purdue (where I went as an undergrad, Northwestern (where I went to grad school) and Illinois (where my DD and SIL went undergrad and grad).

12 - @Kerry1957   BIG10K (NG, N/A)


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Popcorn is my go-to snack and it’s the same in every park; however, I do have my favorite carts in each park. I like the Dole Whip Float from Pineapple Lanai at Poly the best. I haven’t been to Disneyland, so can’t compare churros, but I like the churros  at Nomad Lounge better than any at the carts.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *Do you find that the exact same snack from one park to another is not always the same? If so, which snack, which parks, and which one is better?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Dole whip. The two parks are Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom and I prefer the Animal Kingdom version. It's also a plus that you can add rum to it at AK as well, but beside that the one in AK just tasted better even without the rum. It also seemed to be a darker yellow and a little different consistency. Maybe they are not supposed to be the same thing and thats why. I like them both, but AK is #1 for me.



Hold it. Hold it. Hold it...

Are you telling me that Animal Kingdom now has the old Magic Kingdom Dole Whip before the Magic Kingdom adopted the Disneyland Dole Whip?

Son-of-a...


----------



## Slogger

@Keels.....sorry that it sounds like you are headed for surgery.   Better to do it now than wait!   Hope all goes well whatever decision you make.

More time for rest and recovery.   Maybe they can give you a bionic implant and turn you into SuperKeels!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-Speedwork.

It's hot here in Virginia (or rainy) or both at the same time.   Been spending a lot of time on the treadmill this Summer.

Treadmill is a great time to watch baseball and to do speedwork.
After a warmup mile or two, I try to run at speed or strength pace. 
I fluctuate between 0.25 mile intervals to 3 or 4 mile blocks at accelerated pace.
To get stronger and faster and escape boredom, I tend to take the last half mile of each interval and increase my speed each 1/10 mile increment.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> CHURROS TASTE BETTER AT DISNEYLAND.


And from what I hear corndogs.


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: Before Princess this year, I hadn't been to Disney since I was 20 years old (and before that, not since I was 8 years old). The only duplicate snack I got was pretzels, but I feel like comparing a Germany pretzel from Epcot and a Mickey pretzel is an unfair comparison.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

GreatLakes said:


> I used to be able to hit the low 10's in the 100 and probably could have been below 10.1



Carp! This is making me want to go time myself in the 100. I'm going to allow a 'rolling start' to avoid snapping any tendons.

My rule of thumb is that my PR is roughly double the world record at any given distance. That will put me at about 20 seconds for 100 meters.


----------



## jennamfeo

KaitlynJ said:


> ATTQOTD: Before Princess this year, I hadn't been to Disney since I was 20 years old (and before that, not since I was 8 years old). The only duplicate snack I got was pretzels, but I feel like comparing a Germany pretzel from Epcot and a Mickey pretzel is an unfair comparison.


Mickey Pretzels are terrible.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> And from what I hear corndogs.


Love corndogs.



jennamfeo said:


> Mickey Pretzels are terrible.


Yes they are.


----------



## LSUlakes

Chasing Dopey said:


> Hold it. Hold it. Hold it...
> 
> Are you telling me that Animal Kingdom now has the old Magic Kingdom Dole Whip before the Magic Kingdom adopted the Disneyland Dole Whip?
> 
> Son-of-a...



I've only recently became a fan of the dole whip. I've tried them before at MK and just thought meh and went on with my day. In July DW and I decided to find some shad in AK during the hottest part of the day and have a adult drink. Well I was not really feeling a beer at the moment and she opted for a dole whip. So I said I'll give it another shot, plus a shot of rum. LOVED IT!!!!


----------



## kleph

Kerry1957 said:


> @LSUlakes ......could you add a last minute addition for this weekend? Really just a training run for my October M, but I might push it a bit.
> 
> This will be the fourth year in a row. The Big10K a relatively large race (9,000 runners?) downtown Chicago along the lakefront. The shirts they give out are Big10 school specific and almost everyone wears them to the race. I rotate between Purdue (where I went as an undergrad, Northwestern (where I went to grad school) and Illinois (where my DD and SIL went undergrad and grad).
> 
> 12 - @Kerry1957   BIG10K (NG, N/A)



you should wear a Michigan one, that way you will come in fourth in your division.


----------



## William Santiago

Hello All!

First post here. I signed up for the Dopey Challenge in Jan but had a question regarding training. At work, I can take a slightly longer lunch break and run for 30 mins, and once I get home I typically do another 30 mins. Is this efficient/productive, or should I just do an hour run at home without having a break in-between?

Any suggestions would really be appreciated!!

Edit: I would still be doing my longer distance/longer time runs on the weekends.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  I like snacks!  I don't find there to be much different from park to park though if I'm getting the same item.  

I really could go for some EPCOT Cheddar Popcorn right now though!


----------



## KaitlynJ

jennamfeo said:


> Mickey Pretzels are terrible.



Glad I'm not the only person who thinks so  Love me some Mickey ice cream though!


----------



## Kerry1957

William Santiago said:


> First post here. I signed up for the Dopey Challenge in Jan but had a question regarding training. At work, I can take a slightly longer lunch break and run for 30 mins, and once I get home I typically do another 30 mins. Is this efficient/productive, or should I just do an hour run at home without having a break in-between



I don't have have a scientific basis to answer, but someone here will.  Welcome to the Boards! I'm a relative newbie here and have learned a lot. Occasionally, I may even contribute.


----------



## LSUlakes

William Santiago said:


> Hello All!
> 
> First post here. I signed up for the Dopey Challenge in Jan but had a question regarding training. At work, I can take a slightly longer lunch break and run for 30 mins, and once I get home I typically do another 30 mins. Is this efficient/productive, or should I just do an hour run at home without having a break in-between?
> 
> Any suggestions would really be appreciated!!
> 
> Edit: I would still be doing my longer distance/longer time runs on the weekends.



Welcome to the thread and boards! To answer your question, it is best to run your prescribed distance for any given day at once instead of two runs. It would be ok to do so every now and then, but it should not be the norm IMO. Best of luck with training and hope you stick around for our discussions!


----------



## TheHamm

kleph said:


> you should wear a Michigan one, that way you will come in fourth in your division.


Just another reason to add on to the stadium!  There needs to be something to brag about!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I'm just happy to be eating snacks, I am not sure I notice a big difference between parks!

Side note... It anyone else experiencing terrible air quality? It is so hazy here. It's weird how far wind can carry smoke! I think I'll be sticking to the treadmill tonight.


----------



## TheHamm

September 9 - theHamm - Run Wild for the Detroit Zoo 10K (?/NA)
someone help me pick a reasonable time for this race.  It is flat and the weather should be good.  My last 10K was also flat, but a 60 degree downpour taking me 1:14.  My last non-race run of 6.25 miles took me 1:18, hills and T+D=130.


----------



## Keels

Slogger said:


> @Keels.....sorry that it sounds like you are headed for surgery.   Better to do it now than wait!   Hope all goes well whatever decision you make.
> 
> More time for rest and recovery.   Maybe they can give you a bionic implant and turn you into SuperKeels!



The plan was to have the procedure today, but something got held up with my insurance - so it's now scheduled for Tuesday ... which just means I get to go back and forth over it for a whole weekend! They're going to go in to fix my heel, checkout my Achilles - might as well ask them to go forward with this Bionic Implant too! I mean, I'm already at my deductible for the year so #YOLO.

One and Two are very excited that I will have a scooter for their trip to WDW in September ... so at least someone is excited about all of this.


----------



## ZellyB

Sorry you have to deal with stupid insurance delays @Keels.  Sending good vibes your way for a smooth surgery and recovery.


----------



## cavepig

BuckeyeBama said:


> ATTQOTD - The cinnamon glazed nuts are my favorite WDW snack item, but they are scarce. My favorite type is the glazed pecans, and they are even more scarce.


 My brother went on a hunt in January & finally one night go them at MK.  I can't eat them they are too hard, but he loves them.



run.minnie.miles said:


> I'm just happy to be eating snacks, I am not sure I notice a big difference between parks!
> 
> Side note... It anyone else experiencing terrible air quality? It is so hazy here. It's weird how far wind can carry smoke! I think I'll be sticking to the treadmill tonight.


 This morning, yes some haze. They said on the news we would be getting some haze from the fires out west.  Crazy when it does that!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Dole whip!!! A close second is popcorn. I swear my kids could eat their weight in popcorn at Disney if we let them.


----------



## YawningDodo

run.minnie.miles said:


> I'm just happy to be eating snacks, I am not sure I notice a big difference between parks!
> 
> Side note... It anyone else experiencing terrible air quality? It is so hazy here. It's weird how far wind can carry smoke! I think I'll be sticking to the treadmill tonight.



Yeah, it's been getting hazy up here and I've been waking up more stuffed up than normal, but it's not _too_ terrible yet. Last summer the sky was orange for about a month at the peak of fire season, so my fingers are crossed that it won't be _that_ bad this year. If it is I'll have to get a gym membership sooner than I'd planned; I'd hoped not to take on that expense until winter.


----------



## YawningDodo

Also how dare you all impugn the honor of Mickey pretzels? I love those things.


----------



## LSUlakes

TheHamm said:


> September 9 - theHamm - Run Wild for the Detroit Zoo 10K (?/NA)
> someone help me pick a reasonable time for this race.  It is flat and the weather should be good.  My last 10K was also flat, but a 60 degree downpour taking me 1:14.  My last non-race run of 6.25 miles took me 1:18, hills and T+D=130.



Go big or go home! 1:12:00... Without knowing much about your training runs leading up to this race it's hard to guess. Assuming it similar to what you were doing for your last two 10ks with better weather conditions and it being a race I think you can beat the two other times you posted! Good luck this weekend!!!


----------



## jennamfeo

YawningDodo said:


> Also how dare you all impugn the honor of Mickey pretzels? I love those things.


Why eat a Mickey Pretzel when there is a Wetzel's Pretzel on every other corner and they do them so much better. See also, Germany's pretzel. 
Unpopular opinion: Dole Whip is just okay.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> Go big or go home! 1:12:00... Without knowing much about your training runs leading up to this race it's hard to guess. Assuming it similar to what you were doing for your last two 10ks with better weather conditions and it being a race I think you can beat the two other times you posted! Good luck this weekend!!!


We should just have you pick our goal times if we are undecided on it since you are the list master, haha.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> CHURROS TASTE BETTER AT DISNEYLAND.


Doesn't just about everything taste better at Disneyland?  



rteetz said:


> And from what I hear corndogs.


And the various apple freeze beverages.  LeFou's brew in the Magic Kingdom is nice, but Disneyland offers a boysenapple freeze that's even better.  And Carsland with its fun food offerings.  



LSUlakes said:


> I've only recently became a fan of the dole whip. I've tried them before at MK and just thought meh and went on with my day. In July DW and I decided to find some shad in AK during the hottest part of the day and have a adult drink. Well I was not really feeling a beer at the moment and she opted for a dole whip. So I said I'll give it another shot, plus a shot of rum. LOVED IT!!!!


Disneyland wins for Dole Whip in my book because you can enjoy the Dole Whip or my personal favorite the Dole Whip float _inside_ Walt Disney's Enchanted Tiki Room where the birds sing words and the flowers croon _and_ it's air conditioned.


----------



## YawningDodo

I forgot about LeFou’s Brew... I liked that one a lot, if only because it was one of very few fruity drinks in the parks that I can have. No Dole Whips for me; corn syrup makes my stomach cramp. 

I do like Wetzel’s better, but I didn’t think they sold those in the park? Thought you had to go to Disney Springs for that. Honestly, I like nearly any soft pretzel that’s actually soft.


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> Doesn't just about everything taste better at Disneyland?



Ive been to WDW more times than I can count, but have only been to DL twice. The difference in food quality between the two was one of the big things that stood out to me. Granted, I’m only really comparing counter service here, but the food at DL was significantly better.  Not to mention the glorious revelation that I could get my clam chowder in a sourdough bread bowl at DL!  I’ve been around long enough to watch the WDW clam chowder go from bread bowl to plastic bowl to paper cup over the years.    It’s the small things, I know...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

camaker said:


> Ive been to WDW more times than I can count, but have only been to DL twice. The difference in food quality between the two was one of the big things that stood out to me. Granted, I’m only really comparing counter service here, but the food at DL was significantly better.  Not to mention the glorious revelation that I could get my clam chowder in a sourdough bread bowl at DL!  I’ve been around long enough to watch the WDW clam chowder go from bread bowl to plastic bowl to paper cup over the years.    It’s the small things, I know...


I believe a lot of this has to do with the average visitor data.  The average visitor to Disneyland is from southern California and visits Disneyland frequently.  At least once a year.  So in order to entice them to come back, Disneyland offers a wide variety of food choices and often tends to choose foods that fit the land they're in.  So New Orleans Square has cajun food, Frontierland has a mix of western and Mexican, Fantasyland offers bratwurst, Tomorrowland has pizza, pasta, and salads, burgers and fries (not exactly futuristic, but different from the rest of the park), and Main Street USA offers American comfort food.  Disney California Adventure is similar.  Pacific Wharf alone offers seafood, Chinese food, and Mexican food.  The pasta and pizza area offers flavors beyond the standard.  They also offer a decent variety of different ethnic cuisines.  

While the Disneyland resort also offers plenty of the chicken tenders, hot dogs, et all, it is very possible at Disneyland for the kids to get that stuff and the adults to get different fare.  

Meanwhile the average visitor to Disney World is goes once every five years or so at max.  Some are only there once.  Obviously, World Showcase and Animal Kingdom offer some great table service options, but in my opinion, Disneyland has some great table service choices too.  It may not offer the volume of table service choices that Disney World does, but it does all right for itself.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you find that the exact same snack from one park to another is not always the same? If so, which snack, which parks, and which one is better?


ATTQOTD: I don’t buy snacks very often at the parks. When I have, I haven’t noticed much difference between the same snack from park to park.


----------



## garneska

Was supposed to hike the Appalachian Trail today with my DH and my running friend. Running friend has a trip to hike in the Grand Canyon, but he mostly runs on roads and trails, so I said he should do a few practice hikes.  Well last night DH got sick so no hiking today. Running friend says, hey not hiking I found a trail race want to do it? Am like sure why not.  I hike on trails but run on roads. I have done maybe 3 trail runs but sure why not.  Have to say it was really fun, and I finished second in my age group.  I only managed to face plant twice.  Thankfully no real damage maybe a bruise to my knee and ego as I had witnesses for both trips.  

Hopefully going to get that hike in tomorrow. We only have about 12 miles, but it’s 24 because we go out and back, to finish the whole thing in GA.  It’s three more hikes even if we skip this weekend can still finish before Chicago Marathon 
.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

garneska said:


> I finished second in my age group.



Congrats!

I don't think I've ever seen a local race with an actual podium finish. I'm not sure I could make the step up (or down) after a race.


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Congrats!
> I don't think I've ever seen a local race with an actual podium finish. I'm not sure I could make the step up (or down) after a race.



I do some of the Dirty Spokes races near NE Ga, and I always have to get someone to give me a hand getting up on the podium! As I get older, _making_ the podium in the smaller races is easier than getting up _on_ it, especially if there are only 1-3 in my age group!


----------



## garneska

@Disney at Heart and @OldSlowGoofyGuy yeah that step up was not so easy.  It was a good race. I enjoyed it. There are some serious beasts at those races. My running friend asked if I wanted pictures on the podium. Heck yeah I do. Like people said not too often to get a real podium.


----------



## Bree

This video has nothing to do with running, but it is super cute.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@garneska and @Disney at Heart : I'm going to have to look up DirtySpokes. Not a trail guy, but maybe they have a rookie course.

And maybe we get a trifecta: all 3 of us on various podiums!


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> CHURROS TASTE BETTER AT DISNEYLAND.



This woman speaks truth.  
I had a moment with myself and a churro and the spirit of Walt himself last May.  

PS: I ran into a spiderweb during mile 7 tonight and it was on my knee and leg and then felt it everywhere.  I told my husband and now he wants me to sleep outside.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> PS: I ran into a spiderweb during mile 7 tonight and it was on my knee and leg and then felt it everywhere.  I told my husband and now he wants me to sleep outside.



Count yourself lucky if it was on your knee!  We have Orbweaver spiders that like to build these webs across sidewalks at eye level. They build them at night stretching from a tree limb on one side to a road sign on the other and they’re impossible to see in the dark. It is not fun to catch one of these right in the face, regardless of whether the builder is present or not!


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> Count yourself lucky if it was on your knee!  We have Orbweaver spiders that like to build these webs across sidewalks at eye level. They build them at night stretching from a tree limb on one side to a road sign on the other and they’re impossible to see in the dark. It is not fun to catch one of these right in the face, regardless of whether the builder is present or not!



Ahhhhhhh!   That is freaky.  
I did get the builder on my leg so at least I had a running companion for a few seconds.


----------



## baxter24

@camaker - took one of those spiderwebs right in the face yesterday morning! Felt like it took forever to get off. 

@LSUlakes finally getting around to add my upcoming races. Thank you for adding these to the list!

8/18 - Baxter24 - Derek Davis 5k (NG/ N/A)
11/4 - baxter24 - City of Oaks 10 (goal 59:59 or under)
11/10 - Baxter24 - Richmond marathon (goal under 5 hrs)

2018
1/12 - Baxter24 - WDW Half marathon (NG/ N/A) Goofy
1/13 - Baxter24 - WDW marathon (NG/ N/A) Goofy


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> Added you to a PM where a few of us added our Garmin names.



@LSUlakes - just catching up on the thread since I was on vacation.  I may also be interested in joining a Garmin group of folks from the board.


----------



## roxymama

For science:
I did 7 miles last night outside at a slightly slower pace than the 7 miles I will be doing on a treadmill shortly.  But how much longer will it feel despite my pace being quicker?  
Since every treadmill mile feels equivalent to at least 3 outdoor miles...then I'm basically doing a 21 miler tonight.  Does my math hold up?

(I'm kidding...kind of)


----------



## avondale

kleph said:


> you have to enable the elevation correction in the activity itself. i looked around quite a bit and it seems this is not a setting you can permanently set. you will need to do it for each individual activity. (my forerunner 35 did it automatically)
> 
> View attachment 342614
> 
> i believe there is also an elevation correction option for each activity in strava as well.



I'm just catching up on this thread since I've been on vacation.  

I also have a Vivoactive 3.  Do you mean that this can only be set through the desktop app, i.e., the Windows or Mac app?  This is very frustrating, since nearly everything else is accessible via the watch settings or the mobile app.  I run linux on all my computers and don't really have easy access to the Windows or Mac version of Garmin Connect.

Do you know if the "elevation corrections" just changes the baseline level - that is, just raises all of the values up or down - or if there is a second-order level of corrections?  

I am especially curious because I just ran the same route two days in a row.  It's an out-and-back that's all downhill on the way out and all uphill on the way back.  Yesterday my elevation gain was about 140 ft and today it was 190 ft.  That's a big difference!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Bree said:


> This video has nothing to do with running, but it is super cute.


Now I want to know why Rhino the hamster from Bolt wasn't in the video.  He absolutely steals that movie.

I have a shoe related question.

So I bought a new pair of running shoes in January.  I like them, but have also learned that they work great for anything around a 10K, but not as well for longer runs.  This isn't an issue since I rotate another pair of running shoes for my longer runs.  But that pair is nearing the end of its run and I don't want to use them for the marathon.  So I bought a new pair of running shoes yesterday with the hope that they will be my marathon shoes come January.  However before then, I'd love to give them a good test to make sure they will work for a half or full.  

If I start training with these new shoes tomorrow, will I have sufficiently broken them in to run a half marathon about a month out from now?  I think I've read that's enough time, but I wanted more feedback before I commit to this pair for next month's half.


----------



## avondale

@jennamfeo - please add Montana to the list for me!  I did two very easy 5-milers on my last two days there.  At 7:30am, the T+D was just less than 100 and it felt glorious!


----------



## SarahDisney

Sleepless Knight said:


> If I start training with these new shoes tomorrow, will I have sufficiently broken them in to run a half marathon about a month out from now? I think I've read that's enough time, but I wanted more feedback before I commit to this pair for next month's half.



I think it depends on the shoe. I've had shoes that I could run a half in them after a week or so, and I've had shoes that took a few weeks. Most likely a month will be fine, but definitely listen to your body and see how you feel in these shoes as it gets closer to the race.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races, and one race listed that I somehow messed up the username. If its your race, please let me know so I can correct it.
> 
> 09 - ???? - Midsummer Night 5k (NG / N/A)
> 12 - @flav  - Waikiki Boca Hawaii Tamanaha 15k (NG / N/A)
> 12 - @michigandergirl  - Go Rogue Run 3.5 mi/Kayak 3.5 mi (NG / N/A)
> 12 - @derekleigh  - City on the Lakes Triathlon Sprint (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you! If you need to revise your goal or have some other change that needs to be made, just let me know. If anyone else has a race that they would like to add to the list, let me know and I will add it! Good luck and we look forward to hearing how your race goes!




1st triathlon sprint is in the books!

Swim - 7:09
Bike - 1:10:19
Run - 24:58
Overall time = 1:49:29.9


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> Now I want to know why Rhino the hamster from Bolt wasn't in the video.  He absolutely steals that movie.
> 
> I have a shoe related question.
> 
> So I bought a new pair of running shoes in January.  I like them, but have also learned that they work great for anything around a 10K, but not as well for longer runs.  This isn't an issue since I rotate another pair of running shoes for my longer runs.  But that pair is nearing the end of its run and I don't want to use them for the marathon.  So I bought a new pair of running shoes yesterday with the hope that they will be my marathon shoes come January.  However before then, I'd love to give them a good test to make sure they will work for a half or full.
> 
> If I start training with these new shoes tomorrow, will I have sufficiently broken them in to run a half marathon about a month out from now?  I think I've read that's enough time, but I wanted more feedback before I commit to this pair for next month's half.



If you have the right pair of shoes, there shouldn’t be a need to break them in. If they’re a new pair of the same shoe that works for your longer runs, they should be good to go right out of the box. If they’re a new model or new version of the old model you may want to give them some test runs to see how they work for the longer distances, but you’re really not breaking them in, more auditioning them.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

camaker said:


> If you have the right pair of shoes, there shouldn’t be a need to break them in.* If they’re a new pair of the same shoe that works for your longer runs, they should be good to go right out of the box.* If they’re a new model or new version of the old model you may want to give them some test runs to see how they work for the longer distances, but you’re really not breaking them in, more auditioning them.


This is true unless there is something irregular about the shoes. I have bought new pair of shoes that just weren't right and created hot spots. I would probably have developed blisters if I had run something like a 10 miler right out of the gates. They have all been fine after a few runs, but some have needed a few runs (or my feet needed those runs?) As a result, I now break new shoes in over a period of about 2 weeks before I add them to my long run or race rotation. But they immediately go into my shorter run rotation.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *Do you find that the exact same snack from one park to another is not always the same? If so, which snack, which parks, and which one is better?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Dole whip. The two parks are Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom and I prefer the Animal Kingdom version. It's also a plus that you can add rum to it at AK as well, but beside that the one in AK just tasted better even without the rum. It also seemed to be a darker yellow and a little different consistency. Maybe they are not supposed to be the same thing and thats why. I like them both, but AK is #1 for me.



I don't really snack much when I am there. I try not to get too far off the path with my eating just because I am at WDW.  But I have had someMickey bars and they are all the same.  



William Santiago said:


> Hello All!
> 
> First post here. I signed up for the Dopey Challenge in Jan but had a question regarding training. At work, I can take a slightly longer lunch break and run for 30 mins, and once I get home I typically do another 30 mins. Is this efficient/productive, or should I just do an hour run at home without having a break in-between?
> 
> Any suggestions would really be appreciated!!
> 
> Edit: I would still be doing my longer distance/longer time runs on the weekends.



Welcome.   I would say it depends on ur current fitness level.  If you are still building your base then you probably want more recovery in between runs so it would be better do it all at once.  If you run 50 miles a week, it won't matter.  I follow a few people on IG that do multiple runs a day.  One is a 2:44 marathoner and will be going to the Olympic trials and she is just a "regular person", meaning she's not a pro.  She is mid 30's with 3 kids and she used to be heavy and out of shape.  She's just a machine now.


----------



## cavepig

camaker said:


> If you have the right pair of shoes, there shouldn’t be a need to break them in. If they’re a new pair of the same shoe that works for your longer runs, they should be good to go right out of the box. If they’re a new model or new version of the old model you may want to give them some test runs to see how they work for the longer distances, but you’re really not breaking them in, more auditioning them.


I wear the same model and I have to 'break them in' before a race, 40-50 miles usually I put on them. I also have to get my lacing just right which can take about a week of runs so they aren't too loose or tight.    I'll run 11 miles in a brand new pair today, but wouldn't even think of doing a race in a brand new pair.   Sure it works for some people, but I wouldn't say it's always the case for everyone, just like with everything and running


----------



## Waiting2goback

I have been tossing around the idea of whether to post this story or not because it is personal but it relates to running in that running was what first helped me break through all of this crap.  And this newest development was another Ah-Ha moment that made me realize how lucky I was that I stuck to running as it helped deal with all of this drama, and still does.  

Me and my ex-wife don't get along, which is not uncommon of course. But she has taken her hatred of me to new levels.  Now keep in mind I was a stay-at home dad for 7 years and still remain very involved in my kid's lives having 50% custody.  I didn't cheat on her (she did the cheating), no abuse, never used any drugs or alcohol or any of the typical things that makes wife's hate their husbands.  We just grew apart. 

She played her games throughout the divorce to try and keep me from getting my 50% custody, because there were financial reasons.  Well, once the courts got involved and did their "investigation" and my kids had their say it all ended quickly and the divorce got settled.  You would think this is where it would end, but oh, the crazy is just beginning.  

My ex MIL and grandmother lived together.  Her grandmother is 100 yrs old so someone needed to take care of her, although she's generally very healthy.  Well 2 weeks ago my ex's mother, aunt, and uncle get in a fight and that resulted in her mother kicking Gram (100 yr old) out of her house and telling her she has to live in a a nursing home.  And while that's crazy enough, it's not the craziest part.  So none of this has anything to do with me but it's important to the story.  

Gram moved into her new "home" Thursday.  Clearly she's depressed at the situation so my ex SIL and her aunt both asked me to bring my kids to see her on Friday, when I got them back, to see her and cheer her up. It was on my way to Maine, where we were going for the weekend, so I agreed.  She'll always be my grandmother, I love her!  

Well, my daughter posts the pics on Instagram.  My ex finds out we were there.  She and her mother went to question Gram as to why she didn't kick me out when I got there. Gram said, he did a nice thing bringing the kids to see me (my kids are her world) and he has never done anything to me so I would never do that.  My ex and her mother told this 100 yr old lady she was no longer part of their family and they would never talk to her again!

I share this because it is now evident what kind of person I was married to for 20 years.  And there is. I doubt she was the one that dragged me into my depression.  If it wasn't for running I don't know where I would be.  It saved me in so many ways.


----------



## Waiting2goback

While nothing that happened to Gram these past two weeks is fine, I deal with it, and other things, because I "ran today".


----------



## William Santiago

Waiting2goback said:


> Welcome.   I would say it depends on ur current fitness level.  If you are still building your base then you probably want more recovery in between runs so it would be better do it all at once.  If you run 50 miles a week, it won't matter.  I follow a few people on IG that do multiple runs a day.  One is a 2:44 marathoner and will be going to the Olympic trials and she is just a "regular person", meaning she's not a pro.  She is mid 30's with 3 kids and she used to be heavy and out of shape.  She's just a machine now.



Thank you!! I've been doing about 40 miles/week lately and it's been working out just fine for me. On the weekends, I try to get one or two longer runs in, but during the week, it's just easier to work out during lunch, and like a 5k after work (more time being a dad after work).


----------



## Waiting2goback

William Santiago said:


> Thank you!! I've been doing about 40 miles/week lately and it's been working out just fine for me. On the weekends, I try to get one or two longer runs in, but during the week, it's just easier to work out during lunch, and like a 5k after work (more time being a dad after work).



I bet @DopeyBadger has some scientific evidence to support this one way or another but I would say, whether it is the best way to get the mileage in or not, if this is the only way to do it, it is better than not doing it at all.


----------



## LSUlakes

Waiting2goback said:


> I have been tossing around the idea of whether to post this story or not because it is personal but it relates to running in that running was what first helped me break through all of this crap.  And this newest development was another Ah-Ha moment that made me realize how lucky I was that I stuck to running as it helped deal with all of this drama, and still does.
> 
> Me and my ex-wife don't get along, which is not uncommon of course. But she has taken her hatred of me to new levels.  Now keep in mind I was a stay-at home dad for 7 years and still remain very involved in my kid's lives having 50% custody.  I didn't cheat on her (she did the cheating), no abuse, never used any drugs or alcohol or any of the typical things that makes wife's hate their husbands.  We just grew apart.
> 
> She played her games throughout the divorce to try and keep me from getting my 50% custody, because there were financial reasons.  Well, once the courts got involved and did their "investigation" and my kids had their say it all ended quickly and the divorce got settled.  You would think this is where it would end, but oh, the crazy is just beginning.
> 
> My ex MIL and grandmother lived together.  Her grandmother is 100 yrs old so someone needed to take care of her, although she's generally very healthy.  Well 2 weeks ago my ex's mother, aunt, and uncle get in a fight and that resulted in her mother kicking Gram (100 yr old) out of her house and telling her she has to live in a a nursing home.  And while that's crazy enough, it's not the craziest part.  So none of this has anything to do with me but it's important to the story.
> 
> Gram moved into her new "home" Thursday.  Clearly she's depressed at the situation so my ex SIL and her aunt both asked me to bring my kids to see her on Friday, when I got them back, to see her and cheer her up. It was on my way to Maine, where we were going for the weekend, so I agreed.  She'll always be my grandmother, I love her!
> 
> Well, my daughter posts the pics on Instagram.  My ex finds out we were there.  She and her mother went to question Gram as to why she didn't kick me out when I got there. Gram said, he did a nice thing bringing the kids to see me (my kids are her world) and he has never done anything to me so I would never do that.  My ex and her mother told this 100 yr old lady she was no longer part of their family and they would never talk to her again!
> 
> I share this because it is now evident what kind of person I was married to for 20 years.  And there is. I doubt she was the one that dragged me into my depression.  If it wasn't for running I don't know where I would be.  It saved me in so many ways.



I am sorry to hear how these things are turning out. It's really a shame how some adults act after a divorce. My parents divorced when I was 2 ish, so I grew up knowing nothing different, but as I got older I realized some of the crazy things that actually happened. Unfortunately I've seen many people close to me get divorced, and out of those people I only know of one that turned out good. They actually get together for Christmas to make things easier for everyone and bring their new spouses with them. It may seem odd, but all of the kids and their grand kids are together. This is rare though and usually the holidays bring out the worse in this situation. I hope that things get better, and just remember it's probably for the best to keep a cool head in situations in which you would be justified in not doing so. Best of luck going forward and always feel free to come here to post or you can PM me if you just need someone to vent to.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *I know we have a Strava group already, and it's a huge group! Those with Garmin, would you be interested in a Dis group on their as well or are you good with Strava? 

ATTQOTD: I prefer Garmin, but check out Strava. It's hard to keep up with everyone on it since it has such a large base. If enough people are interested I could start up a group on Garmin and maybe I could create some sort of challenges if anyone would be interested.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I know we have a Strava group already, and it's a huge group! Those with Garmin, would you be interested in a Dis group on their as well or are you good with Strava?
> ATTQOTD: I prefer Garmin, but check out Strava. It's hard to keep up with everyone on it since it has such a large base. If enough people are interested I could start up a group on Garmin and maybe I could create some sort of challenges if anyone would be interested.



New to both Garmin and strava over here.  I clicked on the link and I was a bit taken aback with the strava group because people seem to use real names, so I felt it was kind of dishonest that I do not (someone else posted a few pages back about this being anethema to them, I am in that boat).  I would be curious about how a challenge would work given the spread of habits.  

Disney related, not running: we took soon-to-be-kindergartners out on kayaks this weekend.  While it has been months since our last disney trip, there were comments about similarities and differences between a trip down the river and IASW.  Apparently I paddle faster than the rides   I will take it as a compliment.


----------



## JBinORL

Let's talk about the guilt of missing a long run, for no other reason than you decided to sleep in. On back to back days.


----------



## DopeyBadger

William Santiago said:


> Thank you!! I've been doing about 40 miles/week lately and it's been working out just fine for me. On the weekends, I try to get one or two longer runs in, but during the week, it's just easier to work out during lunch, and like a 5k after work (more time being a dad after work).





Waiting2goback said:


> I bet @DopeyBadger has some scientific evidence to support this one way or another but I would say, whether it is the best way to get the mileage in or not, if this is the only way to do it, it is better than not doing it at all.



Agreed.  Doing the 30min+30min is better than only being able to get in 30min.  But know that a 30+30 doesn't equal a 60min.  Although, it's close when working on the lower end of the run duration spectrum.  Where it would become more problematic is when the duration is suppose to increase.  Like a 60+60 is no where close the same to a 120.  Then you'll find that you aren't building endurance like you would expect (has to do with running economy and ability to hold the lactate threshold at a set pace over the course of a long distance run).  This doesn't sound like this is the case, but just wanted to make sure I touched on that concept.

When operating in double days, the true purpose is reducing the timeframe between runs.  It forces the body to recover, adapt, and run again in a tighter sequence.  So it's really important to make sure those double days stay very easy.  If one of the two durations is longer, then it should be treated as the hard run (and usually that's the one to occur first in the day's sequence).  Most recommendations I've seen suggest that the second very easy run shouldn't exceed about 45 min in length to keep the primary purpose as recovery.

Double days are common for those who have pushed the boundaries of the duration limits.  Commonly you'll see this in runners who are running in the sub-3 hour marathon range.  There comes a point where you can't continue to increase an "easy" run duration and it still be perceived easy by the body.  That limit is around 60 min.  There can be a "moderate easy" every once in a while at 90 min, but much more than 60 min on a regular basis and you'll likely find that the run isn't serving it's purpose as a recovery effort.  So as some runners get closer to maximizing their potential, they'll deem it necessary to do double runs to increase their training load and try to squeeze out their last bit of potential.  The option could be a 10 miler or a 5+5 miler.  As Pfitz states in his book (Advanced Marathoning), the body will be more accepting to the 5+5 as a recovery effort since the duration of both is kept on the lower end of the duration spectrum (assuming a 5+5 is about 40min+40 min, whereas the 10 miler was about 80 min).

But instead of a recovery effort, how about something hard?  Like if someone wanted to do a 1 mile WU + 8 miles M Tempo + 1 mile CD split over two runs.  Could that be split into a 1 WU + 4 M Tempo and 1 WU + 4 M Tempo to make the same workout?  Not quite.  The duration held at M Tempo (and many other hard paces) is a key variable in producing the desired adaptation.  So cutting that workout down from 8 miles into a 4+4 actually means you're unlikely to yield the desired benefit from the workout.  Additionally, by placing two moderately difficult workouts together like that you've also potentially increased the injury risk.  So didn't receive the desired benefit and instead increased the injury risk, means in most cases this isn't an ideal training session.

At the end of the day, if you find the 30+30 to be something that best fits your lifestyle, then go for it.  Just keep some of these things in mind when doing so.


----------



## camaker

TheHamm said:


> New to both Garmin and strava over here.  I clicked on the link and I was a bit taken aback with the strava group because people seem to use real names, so I felt it was kind of dishonest that I do not (someone else posted a few pages back about this being anethema to them, I am in that boat).  I would be curious about how a challenge would work given the spread of habits.



If you are interested in the Strava DIS group, don't let this hold you back.  I don't think anyone will care what you call yourself.  You're still part of the group.  There was an early conversation in the Strava group tying DIS names to the real names used on Strava so that people could make the connection.  If you used your DIS name there, it would be one less step for the rest of us to recognize you!  There are also privacy settings so that you don't have to let Strava show the actual locations of your runs, too.


----------



## camaker

JBinORL said:


> Let's talk about the guilt of missing a long run, for no other reason than you decided to sleep in. On back to back days.


----------



## William Santiago

DopeyBadger said:


> Agreed.  Doing the 30min+30min is better than only being able to get in 30min.  But know that a 30+30 doesn't equal a 60min.  Although, it's close when working on the lower end of the run duration spectrum.  Where it would become more problematic is when the duration is suppose to increase.  Like a 60+60 is no where close the same to a 120.  Then you'll find that you aren't building endurance like you would expect (has to do with running economy and ability to hold the lactate threshold at a set pace over the course of a long distance run).  This doesn't sound like this is the case, but just wanted to make sure I touched on that concept.


Thank you so much for the thorough response!! This is exactly what I was looking for and it makes total sense. I'll try to incorporate one of the weekday runs as a longer continuous run, but will likely have to do the 30+30mins twice a week or so just out of convenience.


----------



## William Santiago

DopeyBadger said:


> Agreed.  Doing the 30min+30min is better than only being able to get in 30min.  But know that a 30+30 doesn't equal a 60min.  Although, it's close when working on the lower end of the run duration spectrum.  Where it would become more problematic is when the duration is suppose to increase.  Like a 60+60 is no where close the same to a 120.  Then you'll find that you aren't building endurance like you would expect (has to do with running economy and ability to hold the lactate threshold at a set pace over the course of a long distance run).  This doesn't sound like this is the case, but just wanted to make sure I touched on that concept.


Thank you so much for the thorough response!! This is exactly what I was looking for and it makes total sense. I'll try to incorporate one of the weekday runs as a longer continuous run, but will likely have to do the 30+30mins twice a week or so just out of convenience.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I know we have a Strava group already, and it's a huge group! Those with Garmin, would you be interested in a Dis group on their as well or are you good with Strava?



Sure. Why not?
(I should probably add ... I checkout out the Strava group like once a month. I'm not a big "groups on apps" person. But I'm game for anything)



TheHamm said:


> I clicked on the link and I was a bit taken aback with the strava group because people seem to use real names, so I felt it was kind of dishonest that I do not (someone else posted a few pages back about this being anethema to them, I am in that boat).



Use whatever name you want! I actually usually only use my first name and last initial, and after you posted this I actually checked to make sure that's what I had in Strava and I saw that my full last name was there, so I changed it (I mean, I have a very common last name anyway, but I'm still more comfortable only using the initial). Use whatever you're comfortable with. Just realize that if you use "TheHamm" on Strava, if any of us meet you in real life, that might be what we end up calling you 



JBinORL said:


> Let's talk about the guilt of missing a long run, for no other reason than you decided to sleep in. On back to back days.



I don't understand this guilt. Always sleep.
I miss sleep...


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I know we have a Strava group already, and it's a huge group! Those with Garmin, would you be interested in a Dis group on their as well or are you good with Strava?



If there was a Garmin DIS group, I would likely join.  I currently use Strava for groups (belong to two groups -> DIS being one of them), and I don't currently belong to any groups on Garmin Connect.

One downside of using a Garmin-specific group is that other DISers that don't use Garmin won't be able to join (at least I think).  Are there features of Garmin groups that are better than Strava?  Do we feel that this may fragment the DIS group if we have more than one place out there?  For those that belong to both, they may have double-duty on giving and receiving "likes" given that the same workout will be posted in both places.  Just some thoughts.


----------



## YawningDodo

I was going to post this in my training journal, but...I think it's worth getting input from the larger group.

I did only my Tuesday run last week, no Thursday run, no Saturday long run (for context, my longest long run has been 3 miles), didn't even do my morning walks on the off days. That was because I had very noticeable swelling in both legs, the left more than the right, and lingering shin pain for several days in the left. I've had some swelling towards each evening that I'd been chalking up to water retention since it's summer and I've been eating poorly (way too much fast food, which means way too much salt on top of everything else that's bad for me in it), but after things suddenly coming to a head last week I'm wondering if I've been beating my legs up more than I thought I was. There's also the issue, as I mentioned in my journal, that my new running shoes slip a little in the heel no matter how I lace them and I think it contributed to the problem. Of course, the big contributor was the fact that I noticed my shin hurting more than usual about halfway through the run (I've had mild pain after each run that goes away within a few hours...another clue that I was doing worse things to myself than I thought?) and...kept going through the pain. Gee, what's that thing we don't do, again?

Because this is still so new to me, I get a little scared when I see myself just _not running_ for most of a week, especially since I didn't do any of my weekend routine to prepare to start up again this week. I have no plan for this week, running laundry's not done, none of that. Having started things and then quit when it got too hard, I remember having times where I would intend to pick something back up again after a break and just never did--so while I don't want to throw myself back into behaviors that could cause an injury, I'm being very conscious of the need to keep thinking about running and making real, solid plans for what I'm going to do next. Last week was more hectic than I'd expected, so it wasn't until last night that I got back to doing a little reading and thinking about what this looks like.

Thoughts I'm having...I'm on the Galloway method, and it seems he's recommending (at this stage at least) two "maintenance" runs on weekdays and one long, slow run on the weekend with a full rest day before the long run. What I've been doing are two half-hour runs on weekdays during which I push myself about as hard as I can sustain for that half hour, and I do about 70 minutes of walking the day before my long run mostly out of scheduling convenience (I walk to work on my walking days, and Saturday's a better day for me to run than Sunday). I'm currently running 10 seconds, walking 50, and my pace rarely gets under 15:00 per mile--more often I'm around 15:30. This is after I deliberately slowed myself down because I could tell I was hurting my shins and fading at the ends of runs when I ran 15/45 and pushed for a faster pace. Now I'm wondering if I need to slow down even more, and that's disheartening. I think the 10/50 ratio is alright, but...and this is seriously frustrating...I'm wondering if I should be aiming for something more like 16:00. I'm about 60-70 pounds heavier than I'd ultimately like to be, which is less a concern in terms of "burn fat now!" (I'm viewing weight loss as a secondary benefit of running, if it happens at all) and more a concern in terms of "I'm putting stress on my joints." So I recognize that 16:00 at 10/50 might be the best I can do right now without hurting myself. It's frustrating, though.

In the long term, my goals include running a half marathon next June and the WDW Marathon in January 2020. So far I've gone into this with the assumption that my focus throughout my training needs to be on distance and that I'll naturally be able to increase my intervals as I build up endurance. I can't explain exactly how the thought got in my head, but now I keep coming back to the thought that maybe I should focus on increasing my ability to run longer intervals on shorter runs before I build much further past 3 miles. I just imagine myself slogging through ten miles at my current ratio and pace and it doesn't sound like where I'll want to be. I'm thinking about things like...if I focus on short distance runs (maybe up to 10K) now through January, I'll still have six months to train to run the HM distance, and then another six months to train to run marathon distance. And maybe being able to run more and walk less by the time I start adding longer runs will make things easier at that point. But then I don't know if teaching myself to run higher ratios on shorter runs will be better or worse for preventing injury than focusing only on distance.

And so, back to the injury question...I think there are a couple things I need to examine. First, I need to get serious about stretching, which I haven't really been doing (if only because every time I look up how and what to stretch I get inundated with what seems like a billion different stretches I'll never remember to do after every run). Second, I suspect strength training might benefit me--that's strength training in terms of building up my core and any other muscle groups that might help me function better as a runner. Third, I need to deal with the shoe situation. Any recommendations for getting the heel to stop slipping? I was informed in my journal thread that some running stores will exchange shoes even if they've been run in a bit, but the store from which I bought them is a three hour drive away. If I need to replace the shoes, I'm probably more inclined to go to the other one that's only a 90 minute drive and just eat the cost of the additional pair. Fourth, I do need to consider what my priorities are as I build my training plan going forward and as I decide whether to slow down on those weekday runs and make them truly "easy" instead of the "moderate" I suspect they currently are. And, too, whether I need to take Fridays off from walking to give my legs a full rest before the long run instead of taking that rest the day after.

For now I'm committing to at least walking throughout this week, whether or not I get any runs in before the weekend. So whether or not I think of anything else, I need to post this and go--it's past time for me to set out to walk to work.

*Edit: *Yeah, didn't get the walk in, waited too long to start and just drove to work. So that's starting the week out less than ideally.


----------



## TheHamm

JBinORL said:


> Let's talk about the guilt of missing a long run, for no other reason than you decided to sleep in. On back to back days.



Isn't there enough other guilt to fill my quota? 
I have been debating if I would feel less guilty having a spreadsheet I followed 80% of the time rather than thinking 'I should be running today' when I have been up all night with a kid having nightmares.  Key point, I did not run today.  Or yesterday.  And I will obsess about it until tomorrow morning when I go out.



SarahDisney said:


> Use whatever name you want! I actually usually only use my first name and last initial, and after you posted this I actually checked to make sure that's what I had in Strava and I saw that my full last name was there, so I changed it (I mean, I have a very common last name anyway, but I'm still more comfortable only using the initial). Use whatever you're comfortable with. Just realize that if you use "TheHamm" on Strava, if any of us meet you in real life, that might be what we end up calling you


I've been called worse!  
I did click to join, Me, myself &I.  My other favorite on-line alias is 'Fakey Fake Fake' and when I cannot resist signing up for shopping perks for in-store discounts I have been using 'None of Your Business at 123 Fake Street, Nowhere USA' for nearly 20 years.  I realize I should be less paranoid, but I am not.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I would use a Garmin group for sure. I currently am part of the Strava group, but I am horrible about checking it.


----------



## YawningDodo

To piggyback on my earlier post about all the things I'm unsure about...I'm back to considering whether to buy a custom 6 month training plan from the Galloway website (the one where it'd be written by Christ Twiggs). On the one hand, I'm very suddenly hitting a point where I feel overwhelmed and like I need specific, professional guidance. On the other hand, as I'm looking at it I'm realizing that a big part of the reason I'd decided not to do that is that I'm afraid of putting my training in another person's hands after previous experiences with trainers and coaches. When I booked some sessions with a personal trainer in college, he immediately set me upon all kinds of intense forms of exercise that were completely unrealistic for my fitness level at the time, so I ended all those sessions exhausted and sore for days and not interested in continuing. When I tried Noom last year, my online coach wanted me to make massive lifestyle changes all at once; she saw only that I wasn't meeting the prescribed dietary goals and didn't recognize that cooking my own food at all (instead of going out to eat multiple times each week) would have been a massive victory for me--so I got no encouragement on the change I was actually ready to make. It's always been the same story when I go to someone else instead of designing my own program; in my first attempt at training to run I used a C25K program and it was, again, wildly unrealistic for my actual fitness level, and being unable to meet those metrics was very discouraging. 

So I don't know. I feel like if the program is really a good one and really customized to one's actual fitness level, it could be really good for me. It just worries me a lot to put that much money down on a training plan when I've been burned every other time I've relied on a professional to tell me how to exercise.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I know we have a Strava group already, and it's a huge group! Those with Garmin, would you be interested in a Dis group on their as well or are you good with Strava?


ATTQOTD: Not a Garmin or Strava user.


----------



## LSUlakes

YawningDodo said:


> I was going to post this in my training journal, but...I think it's worth getting input from the larger group.
> 
> I did only my Tuesday run last week, no Thursday run, no Saturday long run (for context, my longest long run has been 3 miles), didn't even do my morning walks on the off days. That was because I had very noticeable swelling in both legs, the left more than the right, and lingering shin pain for several days in the left. I've had some swelling towards each evening that I'd been chalking up to water retention since it's summer and I've been eating poorly (way too much fast food, which means way too much salt on top of everything else that's bad for me in it), but after things suddenly coming to a head last week I'm wondering if I've been beating my legs up more than I thought I was. There's also the issue, as I mentioned in my journal, that my new running shoes slip a little in the heel no matter how I lace them and I think it contributed to the problem. Of course, the big contributor was the fact that I noticed my shin hurting more than usual about halfway through the run (I've had mild pain after each run that goes away within a few hours...another clue that I was doing worse things to myself than I thought?) and...kept going through the pain. Gee, what's that thing we don't do, again?
> 
> Because this is still so new to me, I get a little scared when I see myself just _not running_ for most of a week, especially since I didn't do any of my weekend routine to prepare to start up again this week. I have no plan for this week, running laundry's not done, none of that. Having started things and then quit when it got too hard, I remember having times where I would intend to pick something back up again after a break and just never did--so while I don't want to throw myself back into behaviors that could cause an injury, I'm being very conscious of the need to keep thinking about running and making real, solid plans for what I'm going to do next. Last week was more hectic than I'd expected, so it wasn't until last night that I got back to doing a little reading and thinking about what this looks like.
> 
> Thoughts I'm having...I'm on the Galloway method, and it seems he's recommending (at this stage at least) two "maintenance" runs on weekdays and one long, slow run on the weekend with a full rest day before the long run. What I've been doing are two half-hour runs on weekdays during which I push myself about as hard as I can sustain for that half hour, and I do about 70 minutes of walking the day before my long run mostly out of scheduling convenience (I walk to work on my walking days, and Saturday's a better day for me to run than Sunday). I'm currently running 10 seconds, walking 50, and my pace rarely gets under 15:00 per mile--more often I'm around 15:30. This is after I deliberately slowed myself down because I could tell I was hurting my shins and fading at the ends of runs when I ran 15/45 and pushed for a faster pace. Now I'm wondering if I need to slow down even more, and that's disheartening. I think the 10/50 ratio is alright, but...and this is seriously frustrating...I'm wondering if I should be aiming for something more like 16:00. I'm about 60-70 pounds heavier than I'd ultimately like to be, which is less a concern in terms of "burn fat now!" (I'm viewing weight loss as a secondary benefit of running, if it happens at all) and more a concern in terms of "I'm putting stress on my joints." So I recognize that 16:00 at 10/50 might be the best I can do right now without hurting myself. It's frustrating, though.
> 
> In the long term, my goals include running a half marathon next June and the WDW Marathon in January 2020. So far I've gone into this with the assumption that my focus throughout my training needs to be on distance and that I'll naturally be able to increase my intervals as I build up endurance. I can't explain exactly how the thought got in my head, but now I keep coming back to the thought that maybe I should focus on increasing my ability to run longer intervals on shorter runs before I build much further past 3 miles. I just imagine myself slogging through ten miles at my current ratio and pace and it doesn't sound like where I'll want to be. I'm thinking about things like...if I focus on short distance runs (maybe up to 10K) now through January, I'll still have six months to train to run the HM distance, and then another six months to train to run marathon distance. And maybe being able to run more and walk less by the time I start adding longer runs will make things easier at that point. But then I don't know if teaching myself to run higher ratios on shorter runs will be better or worse for preventing injury than focusing only on distance.
> 
> And so, back to the injury question...I think there are a couple things I need to examine. First, I need to get serious about stretching, which I haven't really been doing (if only because every time I look up how and what to stretch I get inundated with what seems like a billion different stretches I'll never remember to do after every run). Second, I suspect strength training might benefit me--that's strength training in terms of building up my core and any other muscle groups that might help me function better as a runner. Third, I need to deal with the shoe situation. Any recommendations for getting the heel to stop slipping? I was informed in my journal thread that some running stores will exchange shoes even if they've been run in a bit, but the store from which I bought them is a three hour drive away. If I need to replace the shoes, I'm probably more inclined to go to the other one that's only a 90 minute drive and just eat the cost of the additional pair. Fourth, I do need to consider what my priorities are as I build my training plan going forward and as I decide whether to slow down on those weekday runs and make them truly "easy" instead of the "moderate" I suspect they currently are. And, too, whether I need to take Fridays off from walking to give my legs a full rest before the long run instead of taking that rest the day after.
> 
> For now I'm committing to at least walking throughout this week, whether or not I get any runs in before the weekend. So whether or not I think of anything else, I need to post this and go--it's past time for me to set out to walk to work.
> 
> *Edit: *Yeah, didn't get the walk in, waited too long to start and just drove to work. So that's starting the week out less than ideally.



It sounds like you may be experiencing shin splints. They are not fun, but not all that uncommon, especially in the early stages of running. I think your shoe may be the issue here. You mention your foot sliding in your shoe, or something along those lines. That should not happen! Another thing that could cause shinsplints is running of different type of surfaces. For example running on concrete to gravel and then asphalt. If you are doing this, try to avoid it for now. For relief new shoes sounds like step 1. The next thing you can do is freeze some water in a red solo cup or a water bottle and multiple times a day rub the ice along your shins. This will probably hurt a little if you are rubbing into the tissue. It will take a while to recover from this, but I would not recommend taking time off for it. It's very likely to come back if you do. As your body adapts, those muscle groups will gain strength and the shin splints will become a thing of the past. 

About your training goals. I think getting to a 10k by January is a good goal and one thats achievable. From there to a half in six months will be a challenge, but you will find it easier than getting up to 10k distance. Then you will have another six months to get to marathon distance. This is also going to be doable if you reach your other goals. You can definitely accomplish all of these goals in a safe manor in this time frame IMO. 

Regarding weight loss and running. While running can help with weight loss, diet is 90% of what matters. IF dropping weight is part of your goals, I recommend using a tracking app like myfitnesspal. It's not easy, but if you follow it, the lbs will come off. My rule of thumb for this is if I cant quantify it either by using a scale or using the bar code on the package, then I will not eat it. If the app tells you, you can eat 1,800 cals a day and you go for a run that credits you a extra 300 cals, try not to allow yourself those extras. While you can, and it should still work, I find it slows progress down a good bit. 

Stretching has two different things here. I think the two types are Dynamic and static stretching... Either way, pre run if you stretch it should be a active thing, like lunges, leg swings, high knees, ect. Post run do your standard type stretches that everyone used to do before runs back in the day. If you google the topic you can get some very detailed explanations on the reasoning and examples of each. Hope this was somewhat helpful and good luck moving forward. Remember to stick with it, it will get easier I promise!


----------



## TheHamm

@YawningDodo , I would agree, the heel slip of the shoes seems suspect.  If you can afford to eat the cost of the shoe and take the time to go and get new ones, this would be my first suggestion.  I also think your idea of just walking this week is spot on, regardless of the shoe situation.  While it is hard for me to accept the thought, taking a couple of days off is not going to set you back to the beginning of your running effort; injuring yourself, or continuing to injure yourself may.  After an extra few days of rest, you may actually find yourself feeling better on your run walks.

Regarding the training plan, I will say I know nothing of the Galloway plan.  I do know all about the described scenarios as to paying for a trainer or a plan that was unreasonable in beginning fitness level, ability to follow the plan, or expected outcome.  For that reason, I think you are right to be skeptical.  If there are different options out there, I would take the time to ask what is possible from each option.  If I were considering the above, I would confirm this is not just their stock plan for 500 other runners, and that there is a feedback mechanism to change it if it is not working. 
Keep heart, you will find something that works.  It took me not following stock plans for a year to find a flexible plan through the YMCA, and apparently I was the only one who liked it as that is no longer an option.  What seems to work for others, may not work for you (or me!).

Good luck!

ETA: if you go with the new shoes at the closer store, consider calling to ask when they think they have staff on the schedule that can spend some time with a new runner who has had a poor experience at another store.  I would also bring in the current shoes, as well as old shoes if you have had a pair you liked better.  Stick with it.  Few things in life work perfectly the first time, or even the second.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I'm in the Strava Group, though most people may not know who I am because I use more of my real name there (though I use a portion of it here too, unlike most!).  On the same front, I don't know who anyone else is in that group so it is a problem that most people use their real names there and avatar names here.  I have to figure out how to tie people in.  

I would join a Garmin Group I suppose though I would only do it if they have the same privacy setting regarding run starts that Strava has.  

Having said that, I don't need a Garmin group since Strava works perfectly fine and I check it regularly enough.


----------



## YawningDodo

LSUlakes said:


> It sounds like you may be experiencing shin splints. They are not fun, but not all that uncommon, especially in the early stages of running. I think your shoe may be the issue here. You mention your foot sliding in your shoe, or something along those lines. That should not happen! Another thing that could cause shinsplints is running of different type of surfaces. For example running on concrete to gravel and then asphalt. If you are doing this, try to avoid it for now. For relief new shoes sounds like step 1. The next thing you can do is freeze some water in a red solo cup or a water bottle and multiple times a day rub the ice along your shins. This will probably hurt a little if you are rubbing into the tissue. It will take a while to recover from this, but I would not recommend taking time off for it. It's very likely to come back if you do. As your body adapts, those muscle groups will gain strength and the shin splints will become a thing of the past.



That's what I've been hoping would happen, which is why I haven't fussed about the minor pain as long as it goes away quickly. Last week the pain was to the point where it was uncomfortable to be on my feet at all, which was the reason for the break. Things seem to be back to normal now, but yeah, the shoes are still an issue. I tried several different configurations of a runner's loop in the laces and found one that _mostly_ eliminates the slipping, but I can still feel it. Multiple surfaces...my immediate thought was "no, it's all concrete" but then the neighborhood is laid out in a grid and I have to cross a street every block--down off the sidewalk, across the asphalt, hop back up on the other side (very few sidewalk corners have ramps here). Also, some of the sidewalks are just Not Great. It'd be a challenge for me to switch to running the trail by the river on every run, since driving over there increases the time I need to devote to it and I'm already just about at my limit in terms of what running I can get done on a weekday morning if I don't shift my bedtime even earlier.



> About your training goals. I think getting to a 10k by January is a good goal and one thats achievable. From there to a half in six months will be a challenge, but you will find it easier than getting up to 10k distance. Then you will have another six months to get to marathon distance. This is also going to be doable if you reach your other goals. You can definitely accomplish all of these goals in a safe manor in this time frame IMO.



That's encouraging, thank you! Before now my training goals from now to January have been vague; I've always planned to hit HM next summer and marathon in 2020. It's just recently that I've been thinking more about having a more immediate goal than that. I know it's going to be a hard push (or series of hard pushes), but I'm thinking maybe having a lower immediate goal will help things feel less vague and distant. 



> Regarding weight loss and running. While running can help with weight loss, diet is 90% of what matters. IF dropping weight is part of your goals, I recommend using a tracking app like myfitnesspal. It's not easy, but if you follow it, the lbs will come off. My rule of thumb for this is if I cant quantify it either by using a scale or using the bar code on the package, then I will not eat it. If the app tells you, you can eat 1,800 cals a day and you go for a run that credits you a extra 300 cals, try not to allow yourself those extras. While you can, and it should still work, I find it slows progress down a good bit.



I'm in a weird place with weight loss right now, to be honest. I've done Weight Watchers before and was very successful with it back in 2013; I hit my goal weight over the course of one year. Since my big rebound (literally gained all of it back) I've tried several times to use food-tracking techniques (Weight Watchers, Noom, just plain keeping a journal...) to re-lose the weight and come to the conclusion that tracking calories or points isn't an approach that works for me anymore. While I'd like to lose weight, it's not a primary goal and I'm not making particular effort to do so beyond making gradual changes like eating most or all of my meals at home, introducing more fruits and vegetables over time, etc. I bring it up more because I'm concerned about whether I need to do things differently in order to avoid beating up my joints as long as I'm still carrying the weight. 



> Stretching has two different things here. I think the two types are Dynamic and static stretching... Either way, pre run if you stretch it should be a active thing, like lunges, leg swings, high knees, ect. Post run do your standard type stretches that everyone used to do before runs back in the day. If you google the topic you can get some very detailed explanations on the reasoning and examples of each. Hope this was somewhat helpful and good luck moving forward. Remember to stick with it, it will get easier I promise!



Yeah, I'm just going to have to look things up and figure out what to start introducing. The level of detail available has been part of the problem, though; I do best by just adding one or two new things at a time and there's just So Much that gets thrown at me all at once. I guess I need to just make a list and choose a couple things to add each week.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTOTD: No Garmin, no Strava for me. Princess V out. Carry on... 



camaker said:


> Count yourself lucky if it was on your knee!  We have Orbweaver spiders that like to build these webs across sidewalks at eye level. They build them at night stretching from a tree limb on one side to a road sign on the other and they’re impossible to see in the dark. It is not fun to catch one of these right in the face, regardless of whether the builder is present or not!


Truth. I ran through a HUGE one last week - it draped right over my head and shoulders and I wound up wearing the ding-dang thing like a cape for a couple miles. For my own sanity, I opted to believe its maker was happily enjoying the show from a neighboring shrub.



YawningDodo said:


> I was going to post this in my training journal, but...I think it's worth getting input from the larger group.


So, I'm going to speak in general terms and from personal experience because - caveat ahead - I am neither a coach nor a doctor. 

In general, if you're "only" doing 3 runs a week, two short and one long, putting in an all-out effort on two of those runs is a recipe for disaster. Have you spent some time on Galloway's website? If not, I encourage you to do so - he provides a lot of information and explanation about how his system works and why he structures plans the way he does. Maintenance runs are not intended to build speed (though they might): they're intended to simply get your body used to covering distance. Some of us also incorporate speed training sessions that are specifically designed to work on increasing speed, but should come only after building a solid base. There just is no reason to worry about speed at this point of your journey: focus on getting comfortable with an easy or moderate effort.

That said, by all means play with your intervals! Different folks find different ratios a better fit, and you'll never know what works best for you until you try some. If you're at a :10 run/:50 walk, try doing a mile of a short run at :20/:50. Or even a half mile. Keep playing with intervals in ten second increments and see how they feel.

Another generalization here - seeking to go from 0 to 100 in a short time can be rough. Many people do successfully go through a training plan quickly and work up from couch to half in a short period of time... but many more do not. I've been athletic my entire life and felt that I could easily rush my progression from a daily 1-2 mile run to a 10-mile race, and it broke me. Injury city. After that, I backed off, focused on building a really strong base in which I could comfortably and easily run 6 miles at any given time, _then_ started a slow build to 13.1. Much better, happier experience than trying to rush it.

And part of building that strong base is realizing that running alone probably isn't going to get you there. Most runners really, really need to incorporate strength training. Strong muscles, strong connective tissue, make a body resistant to common injuries. Make it a consistent part of your training and reap the rewards!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I have a garmin and I'm in the dis strava group.  I will say that I used the strava a lot for a long time but with how busy I had gotten this year I started just not being able to keep up with logging things on my garmin app, then strava, then my journal, and in my daily planner, and with my husband, etc.  I was in "keeping track of things overload"  So I'd end up keeping track in two places but not the same two places consistently.  It was too much.
sooooooooooo...I'm taking a lil strava and journal break and keeping track in a place my hubby (aka my #1 "GO RUN" motivator and also the person that needs to work around my schedule) can see.  And then I go on to the others for lil bits here and there when I can.
The weird thing is it looks like I'm not running very much where in reality I've never ran more in my life.  I'm on 5 days a week and it seems like 6,7 & 8 mile runs are my new easy base miles.  Weeeeiiiirrrrd. "edited to say "easy" in relation to how they used to be...these miles are still not as easy as running a half hour, etc...you all know the drill"

So long story short.  I would one day join a dis garmin group and will one day attack strava more.  But I needed an unplug for awhile (facebook and instagram and snapchat have all gotten a roxymama redux too)

Side note: I run on the treadmill now 2-3 times per week (a blessing when it's less) so those I log seperately in my dopeybadger chart at home.  Because Ive become too lazy to manually add them in.  So on a garmin group you'll likely only see me when I'm going outside.


----------



## YawningDodo

TheHamm said:


> @YawningDodo , I would agree, the heel slip of the shoes seems suspect.  If you can afford to eat the cost of the shoe and take the time to go and get new ones, this would be my first suggestion.  I also think your idea of just walking this week is spot on, regardless of the shoe situation.  While it is hard for me to accept the thought, taking a couple of days off is not going to set you back to the beginning of your running effort; injuring yourself, or continuing to injure yourself may.  After an extra few days of rest, you may actually find yourself feeling better on your run walks.
> 
> Regarding the training plan, I will say I know nothing of the Galloway plan.  I do know all about the described scenarios as to paying for a trainer or a plan that was unreasonable in beginning fitness level, ability to follow the plan, or expected outcome.  For that reason, I think you are right to be skeptical.  If there are different options out there, I would take the time to ask what is possible from each option.  If I were considering the above, I would confirm this is not just their stock plan for 500 other runners, and that there is a feedback mechanism to change it if it is not working.
> Keep heart, you will find something that works.  It took me not following stock plans for a year to find a flexible plan through the YMCA, and apparently I was the only one who liked it as that is no longer an option.  What seems to work for others, may not work for you (or me!).
> 
> Good luck!



Yeah, I'm bummed out about the shoes but thinking about whether I can manage a trip this weekend or the next. I still have my old shoes, which I had replaced because I have no idea how many miles are on them and suspect they're a bit broken down, but I didn't get this kind of pain with them so I mmmmight just switch back to them until I can get another new pair. I just don't want to do that indefinitely. 

The website says that it's a custom plan designed on your fitness level and that there's opportunity for weekly communications, but it's probably worth emailing to get explicit confirmation of how that all works, whether it can be changed along the way, etc. My original idea was to write my own plan, loosely based on the stock plans described on the Galloway website, but I'm concerned that there are factors I'm missing because I just don't have the expertise.



PrincessV said:


> So, I'm going to speak in general terms and from personal experience because - caveat ahead - I am neither a coach nor a doctor.
> 
> In general, if you're "only" doing 3 runs a week, two short and one long, putting in an all-out effort on two of those runs is a recipe for disaster. Have you spent some time on Galloway's website? If not, I encourage you to do so - he provides a lot of information and explanation about how his system works and why he structures plans the way he does. Maintenance runs are not intended to build speed (though they might): they're intended to simply get your body used to covering distance. Some of us also incorporate speed training sessions that are specifically designed to work on increasing speed, but should come only after building a solid base. There just is no reason to worry about speed at this point of your journey: focus on getting comfortable with an easy or moderate effort.
> 
> That said, by all means play with your intervals! Different folks find different ratios a better fit, and you'll never know what works best for you until you try some. If you're at a :10 run/:50 walk, try doing a mile of a short run at :20/:50. Or even a half mile. Keep playing with intervals in ten second increments and see how they feel.
> 
> Another generalization here - seeking to go from 0 to 100 in a short time can be rough. Many people do successfully go through a training plan quickly and work up from couch to half in a short period of time... but many more do not. I've been athletic my entire life and felt that I could easily rush my progression from a daily 1-2 mile run to a 10-mile race, and it broke me. Injury city. After that, I backed off, focused on building a really strong base in which I could comfortably and easily run 6 miles at any given time, _then_ started a slow build to 13.1. Much better, happier experience than trying to rush it.
> 
> And part of building that strong base is realizing that running alone probably isn't going to get you there. Most runners really, really need to incorporate strength training. Strong muscles, strong connective tissue, make a body resistant to common injuries. Make it a consistent part of your training and reap the rewards!



Fair caveat.  And I've never been athletic in my life, so there's that...

Yeah, I've read one of Galloway's books and dug through the website...but I seem to keep forgetting the basic principles! In my first month it took me weeks of pushing too hard on both intervals and walking speed to remember that I'm allowed (encouraged!) to slow down whenever it's too much and change what I was doing. Now it's apparently taken hurting myself to dig back into that reading and get reminded that maintenance runs are really only meant to be maintenance. I think the 10/50 ratio is probably fine for that still as long as I consciously slow myself down and make sure my walking breaks are truly breaks and my runs aren't overdoing it. And I think you're right about needing to play with intervals (I think on weekends, to avoid doing anything harsh on weekday mornings); I've had it in my head that the run/walk needs to add up to a minute together and I think I'm being needlessly rigid about it. 20/50 might be doable. Or 10/30. I won't know until I try, and I think you're right about trying it out on shorter runs to see how it goes.

I guess part of what I struggle with is how I'm supposed to build that base. Do I just keep going at my current pace (or slower), build the distance, and just accept that "6 miles easily" doesn't mean "6 miles quickly"? Or do I work on even shorter runs, like a mile, until I'm able to run a higher ratio and then slowly build out from there?


----------



## MissLiss279

@YawningDodo 
When I first stared running, I did a short 5k schedule (4-5 weeks??) and then jumped right into a half marathon plan. I probably should have built mileage up a little more slowly. I too dealt with slight shin splint pain during the middle of that training. Right before the race it got significantly worse. At that point I knew nothing about maybe needing new shoes. Although your shoes are new, it’s possible that they are contributing to the problem as well as just starting a new running plan. 

I think I did take a couple of run days off, and I might have slowed down too. (This was 2014.) This is what I did to help, and I’m not sure what helped the most:
-new shoes
-compression calf sleeves, I wore these while running
-heel and toe walking stretches before and after running 

I training for a half marathon with a local running group, and we always did dynamic stretching before we started (at least before the long run. I rarely did these stretches when doing the other runs on my own). Once I started to get bad shin splints, I added the heel and toe walk stretches in before my run. I felt these targeted the calves the best. Heel walks - walk on your heels keeping your toes up for about 10 or so yards. Toe walks - walk on your toes (heels off ground) for 10 or so yards.  
Hope this helps, and you are able to get back on track!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I know we have a Strava group already, and it's a huge group! Those with Garmin, would you be interested in a Dis group on their as well or are you good with Strava?


I don’t have a Garmin.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

PrincessV said:


> ATTOTD: No Garmin, no Strava for me. Princess V out. Carry on...


Ditto


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: not a garmin user. Did just get a Fitbit versa as an upgrade from the charge 2. It’s all I really need at this point.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

DopeyBadger said:


> Double days are common for those who have pushed the boundaries of the duration limits.  Commonly you'll see this in runners who are running in the sub-3 hour marathon range.  There comes a point where you can't continue to increase an "easy" run duration and it still be perceived easy by the body.  That limit is around 60 min.  There can be a "moderate easy" every once in a while at 90 min, but much more than 60 min on a regular basis and you'll likely find that the run isn't serving it's purpose as a recovery effort.  So as some runners get closer to maximizing their potential, they'll deem it necessary to do double runs to increase their training load and try to squeeze out their last bit of potential.  The option could be a 10 miler or a 5+5 miler.  As Pfitz states in his book (Advanced Marathoning), the body will be more accepting to the 5+5 as a recovery effort since the duration of both is kept on the lower end of the duration spectrum (assuming a 5+5 is about 40min+40 min, whereas the 10 miler was about 80 min).



Okay, so that raises a question for me. Am I too slow for 60-70 miles per week? Here's what I mean:

I just started a 12 week half marathon plan from Hansons (had good results from a marathon last year and am familiar with their approach). It peaks at 70 miles in a week. In order to get there, the easy runs are 8-10 miles, but my easy pace is around 9:45 (although it's creeping up steadily). So that puts me out there for up to 1:35-1:40 (on rolling hills) on easy days. Am I not fast enough for this? (Although, I should add I haven't had any trouble with my 50mpw base work. I've locked in a recovery routine that leaves me feeling pretty good even after hard days.)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> This is making me want to go time myself in the 100. I'm going to allow a 'rolling start' to avoid snapping any tendons.
> 
> My rule of thumb is that my PR is roughly double the world record at any given distance. That will put me at about 20 seconds for 100 meters.



My prediction was on the money. I set up a workout with a 1.5 mile warmup, then rest intervals and 100 meter segments. The rest interval was 500 meters. I know the rest interval is supposed to be shorter than the 'effort'. This is a one time 'time trial', not intended to be a fitness building workout. I also know this is stupid. *Don't try this at home.*

I was consistent, hitting 20.7, 20.5, 20.5. This is a rolling start, timed and measured by the Garmin. I'm pretty happy with the results. Looks like it will be a while before Usain Bolt needs to worry.

As a bonus: made it to the pool afterwards. Didn't set any world records there either.


----------



## SarahDisney

Unpopular Opinion: (not related to anything posted here, just related to something at the office)
You know that cartoon from The Oatmeal about running that everyone always posts/shares everywhere? I don't like it. I can't put my finger on why, I just don't. Can't stand it. I wish people would stop sharing it.
Sorry, I just had to say that somewhere.
Okay, I'm going to retreat back into my hole and ignore all the hate that's gonna get thrown at me over this.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chasing Dopey said:


> Okay, so that raises a question for me. Am I too slow for 60-70 miles per week? Here's what I mean:
> 
> I just started a 12 week half marathon plan from Hansons (had good results from a marathon last year and am familiar with their approach). It peaks at 70 miles in a week. In order to get there, the easy runs are 8-10 miles, but my easy pace is around 9:45 (although it's creeping up steadily). So that puts me out there for up to 1:35-1:40 (on rolling hills) on easy days. Am I not fast enough for this? (Although, I should add I haven't had any trouble with my 50mpw base work. I've locked in a recovery routine that leaves me feeling pretty good even after hard days.)



So is the 1:42 HM accurate (Strava best effort)?  If so, these are the Hansons paces based on current fitness:

 

Although we're still in summer, so these are the T+D adjustments:

 

Your 10 mile this morning was a T+D of 144 (73 + 71) which would have been a 4% adjustment (9:35-10:18 pace).

So for the sake of numbers, let's say this was a normal easy day.  I find that the EB represents the average pace of a Hansons plan.  So if we say a T+D of 144 is average for this time of year, then you're looking at a  average pace of 9:35 min/mile.  A 9:35 min/mile weekly average X 70 miles in a week equals 11:10:50 hours of training.

The upper limit for the normal recreational runner is about 10 hours.  Many do not need to come close to this to maximize their potential and become a good "converter" (or the ability to translate shorter distance racing, like HM, to a M equivalent performance, see below).  Being over 10 hours enters the special range for most.  Once you get above 10 hours, then you're looking at a 6 day a week plan that would likely need double days to accommodate the durations of the workouts.

Right now the last few weeks you've been in the 8 hour range with most of the pacing in the "easy" range of 9:13-10:33 (relatively speaking).  So it wouldn't be entirely surprising to hear that things are going well and you're feeling strong.  That's a really good place to be training wise.

A 10 hour limit would put your maximum around 62 miles instead of 70 miles.  Even a 10 hour goal time limit is still quite high.  It comes down to the individual and whether they can tolerate a high training load.  Like yourself I was able to maintain a training load in the 7-9 hr range without much issue.  I then did my Lakefront 2016 training plan which really pushed the boundaries of time.  I said I had no issue handling less, so let's reach for more.  This Dopey 2017 training plan summarizes the results.  I made myself a better runner, but not a better runner on race day.  The plan ended up being too tough.  So you, like most others, need to watch closely the workouts.  They've got set paces you're aiming to hit.  If you find yourself consistently not hitting the paces, or even worse fading during the workouts (faster at beginning and slower at end) it is a huge red flag that your body is not tolerating the workouts.  It's moved into the "Don't survive the training, thrive because of it" area.  Where your body is going to be so focused on recovery, and will never get an actual chance to adapt.  

So, I can't say for certain 11.5 hours as a maximum is too much for you.  But I can say, most don't need to do that much and if you choose to do that much, then focus on the fade of workouts as an early sign to change your plans.  I would be careful having your recovery easy runs venture too far beyond the 60 min threshold too often as well.

Converter info:
Ian Williams: An Updated Race Equivalency Calculator Attempt

_


Spoiler: Conclusions from Williams Paper and being a good converter



*Conclusions*

The conclusions we can draw from this:

-If HM performance is equal, women are likelier to finish with a faster M time than men.
-Runners of all abilities are capable of a 1.06 or less, and roughly the top 10% of all subgroups from 1:20 HM'ers to 2:00 HM'ers were roughly the same R value (or relative performance).
-Faster runners are better converters with a lower R overall average. Makes sense then why Rigel came up with 1.06 since the elite runners available to him would have been a similar pool to the faster runners in Williams dataset.
-Runners on the slower side of the HM performances tend to have more variability as a group because of the bad converters in their groups, not because of the lack of good converters. So more people on the slower side of HM performance training inappropriately for marathon performance.
-Roughly 5:00 to 5:30 hours per week on average for a marathon training plan is considered "typical" or "sufficient" by Williams.
-Those who run more than 5:00-5:30 hours per week are more successful at being good converters than are runners who run less than 5:00-5:30 hours per week.
-Those who do 5L around 100 barely appear different than those around lesser or higher numbers. The 5L would suggest it is lower on the predictive nature than other variables.
-Those who have 5L be a lower % of total mileage from 16 weeks tend to be the best converters. The faster runners also tend to be the ones with lower %5L values. Relying less on the long runs and more balance yields a better relative performance.
-Those who train at 40-80 seconds slower than race pace more often than not will be a good converter and have a R less than 1.15.

For my marathon training plans:

-The training load I schedule (around 7 hours per week) is sufficient (above 5-5.5 hrs) and is most like a 2:20 marathon runner's training plan.
-Almost none of my training plans would hit the 100 mile rule of thumb 5L. Most would be far far lower. The data suggests this is a minimal variable compared to other things.
-The %5L of training plans is a very good predictor of being a good converter. My plans are about 11% 5L of the total regardless of ability levels. The best converters (1.06-1.07) are around 9-10%. The worst converters (1.17-1.18) are around 20-21%.
-My training plans average pace is between 40-70 seconds depending on one's relative fitness. The point at which you are more likely to achieve a conversion better than 1.15 than not, is between 40-70 seconds. Or exactly where I schedule my paces.

This explains why most of my marathon training plans yield a final marathon time very close to my prediction. They check off all the boxes for optimal race day performance based on Williams conclusions. My predictions between HM and M performance is 4% or almost exactly a value of 1.06. So my runners tend to achieve in the top 25% of relative performances or at around 1.10 or less for an R value.

So a good marathon plan is:
-Over 5-5.5 hrs in duration per week on average for 16 weeks.
-Has a 5L% of 9-11%. So if you do 100 miles as 5L (or five 20 milers), then you better be doing 1000 miles in the 16 weeks of training (or 63 miles per week on average). The more you diverge from this, the worse your HM conversion becomes. Although, you can still be successful at a lower 5L like 60 miles if the 5L% is still in the 9-11% range (or 600 miles total and 38 miles per week) as long as that duration is over 5-5.5 hours for your paces.
-Has you training at roughly 40-80 seconds slower on average for the plan than marathon race pace.


_


----------



## PrincessV

YawningDodo said:


> And I think you're right about needing to play with intervals (I think on weekends, to avoid doing anything harsh on weekday mornings); I've had it in my head that the run/walk needs to add up to a minute together and I think I'm being needlessly rigid about it. 20/50 might be doable. Or 10/30. I won't know until I try, and I think you're right about trying it out on shorter runs to see how it goes.


Oh for sure - don't feel married to it adding up to a full minute! :30 walk breaks is my comfy walk place, so I leave that alone and just mess with the run portion - sometimes it's a :30/:30, other times a :45/:30, others a 2:00/:30. If :50 is your comfy walk place right now, leave that alone and mess around with the run portion. Or you could try taking the walk to :45 and leave the run at :10. The options are limitless!



> I guess part of what I struggle with is how I'm supposed to build that base. Do I just keep going at my current pace (or slower), build the distance, and just accept that "6 miles easily" doesn't mean "6 miles quickly"? Or do I work on even shorter runs, like a mile, until I'm able to run a higher ratio and then slowly build out from there?


I think it's a little of both and mostly depends on how much time you have. If you have the time, I think there's benefit in a slow build, a cut-back, and a rebuild. So, using a 30-minute run as a maintenance base...

Week 1: 30 mins, 30 mins, 2 miles
Week 2: 30, 30, 2.5 miles
Week 3: 30, 30, 3 miles
Week 4: 30, 30, 3.5 miles
Week 5: 30, 30, 4 miles
Week 5: 30, 30, 3 miles
Week 6: 30, 30, 3.5 miles
Week 7: 30, 30, 4 miles
Week 8: 30, 30, 4.5 miles
Week 10: 30, 30, 5 miles
Week 11: 30, 30, 4 miles
And so on.

With added distance comes increased endurance, and with increased endurance generally comes increased speed as a by-product. You can use the mid-week runs to try picking up pace a little - say for a half mile, or for 10 minutes - but keep those long runs Long, Slow Distance.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I know we have a Strava group already, and it's a huge group! Those with Garmin, would you be interested in a Dis group on their as well or are you good with Strava?



Either or both is fine with me 



JBinORL said:


> Let's talk about the guilt of missing a long run, for no other reason than you decided to sleep in. On back to back days.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I am part of the Strava group and looking at it, it really just looks like all you can do is see other people's activities specific to the group, most of whom I have added on my friend's list anyway and then post in a forum like setting. Garmin Connect looks like it's about the same thing, but with an added calendar feature which would be a neat place to put in people's races or whatever. But still I like being able to see everyone's runs on Strava or Garmin, it helps motivate me, but the rest of the group options just seem like things we do in the forum already without alienating those who don't have a Garmin or whatever. Long answer, short: I don't care. Haha.

I have runner's guilt usually every rest day which is annoying all in itself, so it's elevated on those days where sleep wins, or life wins, or I am just feeling lazy.


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> Unpopular Opinion: (not related to anything posted here, just related to something at the office)
> You know that cartoon from The Oatmeal about running that everyone always posts/shares everywhere? I don't like it. I can't put my finger on why, I just don't. Can't stand it. I wish people would stop sharing it.
> Sorry, I just had to say that somewhere.
> Okay, I'm going to retreat back into my hole and ignore all the hate that's gonna get thrown at me over this.



I think that's ok.  Not everyone has a blerch and not everyone is running to beat a blerch.  And some people have a blerch and like their blerch and also like running 



jennamfeo said:


> I have runner's guilt usually every rest day which is annoying all in itself, so it's elevated on those days where sleep wins, or life wins, or I am just feeling lazy.



Come join my running for almost 90 minutes at 8:30pm a night club because you refuse to let your laziness win!  We are accepting new members.  We are also accepting babysitters so I can take a nap.


----------



## YawningDodo

MissLiss279 said:


> @YawningDodo
> When I first stared running, I did a short 5k schedule (4-5 weeks??) and then jumped right into a half marathon plan. I probably should have built mileage up a little more slowly. I too dealt with slight shin splint pain during the middle of that training. Right before the race it got significantly worse. At that point I knew nothing about maybe needing new shoes. Although your shoes are new, it’s possible that they are contributing to the problem as well as just starting a new running plan.
> 
> I think I did take a couple of run days off, and I might have slowed down too. (This was 2014.) This is what I did to help, and I’m not sure what helped the most:
> -new shoes
> -compression calf sleeves, I wore these while running
> -heel and toe walking stretches before and after running
> 
> I training for a half marathon with a local running group, and we always did dynamic stretching before we started (at least before the long run. I rarely did these stretches when doing the other runs on my own). Once I started to get bad shin splints, I added the heel and toe walk stretches in before my run. I felt these targeted the calves the best. Heel walks - walk on your heels keeping your toes up for about 10 or so yards. Toe walks - walk on your toes (heels off ground) for 10 or so yards.
> Hope this helps, and you are able to get back on track!



I may have just tried walking in place on heels and then on toes at my desk and I can definitely see how that would stretch things out! Thank you; that's a really easy thing to add in right away. Heck, might go ahead and add that to my walks this week, maybe every other day to start to simulate doing it on run days. My legs have been kind of tight in general and I've known for ages I should be doing more about that...but just didn't get it done. I've got a pair of calf sleeves I've been wearing after my run on Saturdays, but then I don't wear them on weekdays since I don't want to wear them to work, so I think it would be sensible to shift those from after-wear to running wear and get more benefit out of them. 

And yeah, sadly, it looks like the consensus is that I need to get new shoes. I don't feel like I got bad service at the other store; what happened was that I assumed because I knew how to relace a shoe with a runner's loop I could fix any heel slipping once I got home and didn't need to do a full lace job on the shoes before committing to them. So I didn't raise the red flag about the heels and now I've learned better. I've still got the receipt, so I'll check the return policy, maybe give them a call...but I really do think I'll end up eating that cost if it comes down to having to drive three hours each way to make the return/exchange. 




PrincessV said:


> Oh for sure - don't feel married to it adding up to a full minute! :30 walk breaks is my comfy walk place, so I leave that alone and just mess with the run portion - sometimes it's a :30/:30, other times a :45/:30, others a 2:00/:30. If :50 is your comfy walk place right now, leave that alone and mess around with the run portion. Or you could try taking the walk to :45 and leave the run at :10. The options are limitless!
> 
> 
> I think it's a little of both and mostly depends on how much time you have. If you have the time, I think there's benefit in a slow build, a cut-back, and a rebuild. So, using a 30-minute run as a maintenance base...
> 
> Week 1: 30 mins, 30 mins, 2 miles
> Week 2: 30, 30, 2.5 miles
> Week 3: 30, 30, 3 miles
> Week 4: 30, 30, 3.5 miles
> Week 5: 30, 30, 4 miles
> Week 5: 30, 30, 3 miles
> Week 6: 30, 30, 3.5 miles
> Week 7: 30, 30, 4 miles
> Week 8: 30, 30, 4.5 miles
> Week 10: 30, 30, 5 miles
> Week 11: 30, 30, 4 miles
> And so on.
> 
> With added distance comes increased endurance, and with increased endurance generally comes increased speed as a by-product. You can use the mid-week runs to try picking up pace a little - say for a half mile, or for 10 minutes - but keep those long runs Long, Slow Distance.



I think 50 seconds is probably a little longer than I need, honestly, if I take the walk at an easy pace instead of speed-walking (which was something I caught myself doing early on). I'm reminding myself to take it easy and not immediately jump down to 30, but I think it'll be worth trying a 10 second run and 40 seconds walking. I'm interested in the way you base it off of what walk portion is good for you and alter the run portion--that might be helpful to me as I play with this. 

If I assume that I want to give myself 6 months to go from 6 miles to 13.1 and then another 6 months to go from 13.1 to 26.2, that gives me just over 4 months to go from 3 to 6--alternatively, taking the two months I've already done, 6 months to go from 0 to 6. When I get home tonight I'll have to play around with a spreadsheet and see if that pans out, but I think it very well may. I also like the look of the build-up, cut back, re-build you have in that example. There's been some of that in the basic plan I've been following, but it's a little muddier because half the weekend runs are based on time rather than distance.


----------



## gjramsey

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My prediction was on the money. I set up a workout with a 1.5 mile warmup, then rest intervals and 100 meter segments. The rest interval was 500 meters. I know the rest interval is supposed to be shorter than the 'effort'. This is a one time 'time trial', not intended to be a fitness building workout. I also know this is stupid. *Don't try this at home.*
> 
> I was consistent, hitting 20.7, 20.5, 20.5. This is a rolling start, timed and measured by the Garmin. I'm pretty happy with the results. Looks like it will be a while before Usain Bolt needs to worry.
> 
> As a bonus: made it to the pool afterwards. Didn't set any world records there either.
> 
> View attachment 343444




I did something like this earlier this year just to see what my 100 would be.  I think it was something like 1.5 mi Warm-up, 10x300, than 10x100.

My numbers were between 21 and 23 for the 100s.  I was laughing at the fact that the likes of Bolt would be finished with the 100 around the time I hit 45 meters.


----------



## Kerry1957

@YawningDodo, I am a relatively new runner (three years), so my advise is limited to two words when you are in doubt...

Slow Down

Most of the issues I have had (minor but nagging injuries, fatigue, burn-out, etc.) can be almost eliminated or at least mitigated by slowing down.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

DopeyBadger said:


> So is the 1:42 HM accurate (Strava best effort)?  If so, these are the Hansons paces based on current fitness:
> 
> View attachment 343445
> 
> Although we're still in summer, so these are the T+D adjustments:
> 
> View attachment 343446
> 
> Your 10 mile this morning was a T+D of 144 (73 + 71) which would have been a 4% adjustment (9:35-10:18 pace).
> 
> So for the sake of numbers, let's say this was a normal easy day.  I find that the EB represents the average pace of a Hansons plan.  So if we say a T+D of 144 is average for this time of year, then you're looking at a  average pace of 9:35 min/mile.  A 9:35 min/mile weekly average X 70 miles in a week equals 11:10:50 hours of training.
> 
> The upper limit for the normal recreational runner is about 10 hours.  Many do not need to come close to this to maximize their potential and become a good "converter" (or the ability to translate shorter distance racing, like HM, to a M equivalent performance, see below).  Being over 10 hours enters the special range for most.  Once you get above 10 hours, then you're looking at a 6 day a week plan that would likely need double days to accommodate the durations of the workouts.
> 
> Right now the last few weeks you've been in the 8 hour range with most of the pacing in the "easy" range of 9:13-10:33 (relatively speaking).  So it wouldn't be entirely surprising to hear that things are going well and you're feeling strong.  That's a really good place to be training wise.
> 
> A 10 hour limit would put your maximum around 62 miles instead of 70 miles.  Even a 10 hour goal time limit is still quite high.  It comes down to the individual and whether they can tolerate a high training load.  Like yourself I was able to maintain a training load in the 7-9 hr range without much issue.  I then did my Lakefront 2016 training plan which really pushed the boundaries of time.  I said I had no issue handling less, so let's reach for more.  This Dopey 2017 training plan summarizes the results.  I made myself a better runner, but not a better runner on race day.  The plan ended up being too tough.  So you, like most others, need to watch closely the workouts.  They've got set paces you're aiming to hit.  If you find yourself consistently not hitting the paces, or even worse fading during the workouts (faster at beginning and slower at end) it is a huge red flag that your body is not tolerating the workouts.  It's moved into the "Don't survive the training, thrive because of it" area.  Where your body is going to be so focused on recovery, and will never get an actual chance to adapt.
> 
> So, I can't say for certain 11.5 hours as a maximum is too much for you.  But I can say, most don't need to do that much and if you choose to do that much, then focus on the fade of workouts as an early sign to change your plans.  I would be careful having your recovery easy runs venture too far beyond the 60 min threshold too often as well.



Man this is good stuff... And thanks! I have not been thinking about weekly time on my feet.

I do not understand why Strava doesn't trust the Garmin times. That HM was 1:44:30, officially (although if it were 15 degrees cooler, I bet I could have made 1:42 easy!)

This morning's run was a Fartlek workout, hence the wonky average pace. (1.5 mile WU: 6 x 3:00@10k/2:00@jog: CD to round out a 10 mile total)

Regardless, this makes sense. I looked back at my marathon training last year, and I peaked at around 60 miles, and 9:30-9:45 in total weekly time. But I distinctly remember that the first 16 mile run was the best one. At the time I was thinking it had to do with the weather, as that was a near perfect day, and the first cool/dry running day of the fall for me. So, was the cumulative fatigue not adding up yet, or was the tail end of the training too much? So many moving parts.

Luckily, the Hansons plans are easy to adjust, as far as total miles go. So much of it is in WU/CD and easy runs, so I can keep the SOS the same, but pull back on the edges to keep the total weekly time peaking around 8:30. While I'd love to get 60 and 70 mile weeks in for long term goals, it makes sense not to push that until the speed allows for it. While I might be able to 'handle' it, it may not be doing me much good. I'm starting to get why people get a coach.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

JBinORL said:


> Let's talk about the guilt of missing a long run, for no other reason than you decided to sleep in. On back to back days.


I really struggled with this back in my first two years of training for races.  Eventually, I had to get out there to get the long runs and had to cut out the shorter runs in order to be mileage ready by the race.  



YawningDodo said:


> For now I'm committing to at least walking throughout this week, whether or not I get any runs in before the weekend. So whether or not I think of anything else, I need to post this and go--it's past time for me to set out to walk to work.
> 
> *Edit: *Yeah, didn't get the walk in, waited too long to start and just drove to work. So that's starting the week out less than ideally.


The worst mistake I made in training for this past Dark Side weekend was to try and run through my knee pain.  New shoes helped some, but not enough.  The eventual solution was to take time off and slow down upon returning.  



YawningDodo said:


> So I don't know. I feel like if the program is really a good one and really customized to one's actual fitness level, it could be really good for me. It just worries me a lot to put that much money down on a training plan when I've been burned every other time I've relied on a professional to tell me how to exercise.


I understand your hesitation on paying for coaching that might be coaching you to run a marathon when that goal is on the distant horizon.  Honestly, I would keep working on the free plan, but as many have said, do not be afraid to slow down.  As you stick with it, you'll see the gains.  After my knee pains in January, I never dared go much faster than 15 minutes per mile in my training.  I knew I could run injury free and finish at that pace.  



jennamfeo said:


> I have runner's guilt usually every rest day which is annoying all in itself, so it's elevated on those days where sleep wins, or life wins, or I am just feeling lazy.


One thing I have found is that when I don't go running because "I don't feel good" I often find that I continue to feel "not good" for the rest of the day.  Now, if I force myself to get out there and get the work in, I often find that I have replaced tired and sore with tired and sore because I got my run in.  

However, it's important to learn to separate runners guilt from legitimate reasons to not get out there such as illness or injury.  



Kerry1957 said:


> @YawningDodo, I am a relatively new runner (three years), so my advise is limited to two words when you are in doubt...
> 
> Slow Down
> 
> Most of the issues I have had (minor but nagging injuries, fatigue, burn-out, etc.) can be almost eliminated or at least mitigated by slowing down.


So much truth to this.  I have often found that a problem can get worse if I attempt to speed my way through it.  I've seen training runs that started out with a sharp pain in a leg muscle end just fine miles later with minimal pain because I decided to slow down.  It's very easy to let adrenaline and competitive juices amp us up.  But if we're not careful those factors can amp us up in all the worst ways.  Think of it like this.  You're only competing with yourself and specifically against the worst elements of yourself.  Getting out there and going slow is so much better than getting out there, going too fast, and either making yourself miserable and/or injured, thus leading you to not get out there at all.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chasing Dopey said:


> Regardless, this makes sense. I looked back at my marathon training last year, and I peaked at around 60 miles, and 9:30-9:45 in total weekly time. But I distinctly remember that the first 16 mile run was the best one. At the time I was thinking it had to do with the weather, as that was a near perfect day, and the first cool/dry running day of the fall for me. So, was the cumulative fatigue not adding up yet, or was the tail end of the training too much? So many moving parts.



I call it the "Rule of One more".  Focus on the fade and make sure that doesn't occur.  But additionally, you should finish almost every workout and realistically say to yourself, "I could have done one more".  Whether that's one more mile, one more interval, or one more stride.  Having the feeling that you couldn't have done "one more" means you probably pushed just a tad too far.  That helps you figure out if the feeling at the end of the workout is the right one.  Train smarter, not necessarily harder.  It's definitely the game within the game.


----------



## sylkai

YawningDodo said:


> I was going to post this in my training journal, but...I think it's worth getting input from the larger group.
> 
> I did only my Tuesday run last week, no Thursday run, no Saturday long run (for context, my longest long run has been 3 miles), didn't even do my morning walks on the off days. That was because I had very noticeable swelling in both legs, the left more than the right, and lingering shin pain for several days in the left. I've had some swelling towards each evening that I'd been chalking up to water retention since it's summer and I've been eating poorly (way too much fast food, which means way too much salt on top of everything else that's bad for me in it), but after things suddenly coming to a head last week I'm wondering if I've been beating my legs up more than I thought I was. There's also the issue, as I mentioned in my journal, that my new running shoes slip a little in the heel no matter how I lace them and I think it contributed to the problem. Of course, the big contributor was the fact that I noticed my shin hurting more than usual about halfway through the run (I've had mild pain after each run that goes away within a few hours...another clue that I was doing worse things to myself than I thought?) and...kept going through the pain. Gee, what's that thing we don't do, again?
> 
> Because this is still so new to me, I get a little scared when I see myself just _not running_ for most of a week, especially since I didn't do any of my weekend routine to prepare to start up again this week. I have no plan for this week, running laundry's not done, none of that. Having started things and then quit when it got too hard, I remember having times where I would intend to pick something back up again after a break and just never did--so while I don't want to throw myself back into behaviors that could cause an injury, I'm being very conscious of the need to keep thinking about running and making real, solid plans for what I'm going to do next. Last week was more hectic than I'd expected, so it wasn't until last night that I got back to doing a little reading and thinking about what this looks like.
> 
> Thoughts I'm having...I'm on the Galloway method, and it seems he's recommending (at this stage at least) two "maintenance" runs on weekdays and one long, slow run on the weekend with a full rest day before the long run. What I've been doing are two half-hour runs on weekdays during which I push myself about as hard as I can sustain for that half hour, and I do about 70 minutes of walking the day before my long run mostly out of scheduling convenience (I walk to work on my walking days, and Saturday's a better day for me to run than Sunday). I'm currently running 10 seconds, walking 50, and my pace rarely gets under 15:00 per mile--more often I'm around 15:30. This is after I deliberately slowed myself down because I could tell I was hurting my shins and fading at the ends of runs when I ran 15/45 and pushed for a faster pace. Now I'm wondering if I need to slow down even more, and that's disheartening. I think the 10/50 ratio is alright, but...and this is seriously frustrating...I'm wondering if I should be aiming for something more like 16:00. I'm about 60-70 pounds heavier than I'd ultimately like to be, which is less a concern in terms of "burn fat now!" (I'm viewing weight loss as a secondary benefit of running, if it happens at all) and more a concern in terms of "I'm putting stress on my joints." So I recognize that 16:00 at 10/50 might be the best I can do right now without hurting myself. It's frustrating, though.
> 
> In the long term, my goals include running a half marathon next June and the WDW Marathon in January 2020. So far I've gone into this with the assumption that my focus throughout my training needs to be on distance and that I'll naturally be able to increase my intervals as I build up endurance. I can't explain exactly how the thought got in my head, but now I keep coming back to the thought that maybe I should focus on increasing my ability to run longer intervals on shorter runs before I build much further past 3 miles. I just imagine myself slogging through ten miles at my current ratio and pace and it doesn't sound like where I'll want to be. I'm thinking about things like...if I focus on short distance runs (maybe up to 10K) now through January, I'll still have six months to train to run the HM distance, and then another six months to train to run marathon distance. And maybe being able to run more and walk less by the time I start adding longer runs will make things easier at that point. But then I don't know if teaching myself to run higher ratios on shorter runs will be better or worse for preventing injury than focusing only on distance.
> 
> And so, back to the injury question...I think there are a couple things I need to examine. First, I need to get serious about stretching, which I haven't really been doing (if only because every time I look up how and what to stretch I get inundated with what seems like a billion different stretches I'll never remember to do after every run). Second, I suspect strength training might benefit me--that's strength training in terms of building up my core and any other muscle groups that might help me function better as a runner. Third, I need to deal with the shoe situation. Any recommendations for getting the heel to stop slipping? I was informed in my journal thread that some running stores will exchange shoes even if they've been run in a bit, but the store from which I bought them is a three hour drive away. If I need to replace the shoes, I'm probably more inclined to go to the other one that's only a 90 minute drive and just eat the cost of the additional pair. Fourth, I do need to consider what my priorities are as I build my training plan going forward and as I decide whether to slow down on those weekday runs and make them truly "easy" instead of the "moderate" I suspect they currently are. And, too, whether I need to take Fridays off from walking to give my legs a full rest before the long run instead of taking that rest the day after.
> 
> For now I'm committing to at least walking throughout this week, whether or not I get any runs in before the weekend. So whether or not I think of anything else, I need to post this and go--it's past time for me to set out to walk to work.
> 
> *Edit: *Yeah, didn't get the walk in, waited too long to start and just drove to work. So that's starting the week out less than ideally.



One thing that I have added to my routine that has helped me immensely in my recovery from the stress reactions (e.g., the evolved form of shin splints - and who knows, it might have gotten all the way to stress fractures, but we didn't do an MRI so I don't know) has been a lacrosse ball. I roll my calf muscles with it twice a day, once in the morning and once before bed. It gets in and works the knots better than a foam roller would. I also do some very gentle rolling on both sides of my shins, where the muscles are coming in to attach to the bone. My PT was very clear I needed to be careful in these areas and not push too hard or do too much, but I'm pretty convinced it's a key component to why things have been okay as I've been ramping my mileage back up.

I did successfully complete my half marathon on August 4th in a depressing (for me) time of 2:37:57; I crashed and burned hard on the second half because I overestimated my endurance and went out too fast. Whoops. On the bright side, there was no shin pain after the race whatsoever. (My core, on the other hand, let me know that it too was not fond of this concept.) And it was good mental training for not quitting at the marathon distance when things get hard.

Sending some healing vibes for you and for @Keels. I'm very grateful at the moment to be at a spot where it looks like I can handle 25 mile weeks and there's hope to increase again soon on the horizon. Feels like, barring anything else happening, I should be ready to start training for the full in September, right on schedule.

Now I need to build my plan.


----------



## YawningDodo

Sleepless Knight said:


> I really struggled with this back in my first two years of training for races.  Eventually, I had to get out there to get the long runs and had to cut out the shorter runs in order to be mileage ready by the race.
> 
> The worst mistake I made in training for this past Dark Side weekend was to try and run through my knee pain.  New shoes helped some, but not enough.  The eventual solution was to take time off and slow down upon returning.
> 
> I understand your hesitation on paying for coaching that might be coaching you to run a marathon when that goal is on the distant horizon.  Honestly, I would keep working on the free plan, but as many have said, do not be afraid to slow down.  As you stick with it, you'll see the gains.  After my knee pains in January, I never dared go much faster than 15 minutes per mile in my training.  I knew I could run injury free and finish at that pace.
> 
> One thing I have found is that when I don't go running because "I don't feel good" I often find that I continue to feel "not good" for the rest of the day.  Now, if I force myself to get out there and get the work in, I often find that I have replaced tired and sore with tired and sore because I got my run in.
> 
> However, it's important to learn to separate runners guilt from legitimate reasons to not get out there such as illness or injury.
> 
> So much truth to this.  I have often found that a problem can get worse if I attempt to speed my way through it.  I've seen training runs that started out with a sharp pain in a leg muscle end just fine miles later with minimal pain because I decided to slow down.  It's very easy to let adrenaline and competitive juices amp us up.  But if we're not careful those factors can amp us up in all the worst ways.  Think of it like this.  You're only competing with yourself and specifically against the worst elements of yourself.  Getting out there and going slow is so much better than getting out there, going too fast, and either making yourself miserable and/or injured, thus leading you to not get out there at all.



As I was reading your post, particularly the part about the 15 minute pace, I suddenly realized that despite having very deliberately told myself that pace wasn't a goal...I've been viewing improving my pace as one of my goals. I've had it in my head that of course I'm going to get faster than 15 within the next year--that I might even make 12 in time for next April's Ice Breaker (you're only allowed to enter the 5 miler if you can finish it in an hour). But that's just me ignoring what I've been told and what I tell myself and others: that a.) I'm just working to be my best, not to meet such-and-so standard and b.) even if I do get faster, it's going to take a lot of slow improvement to get there. 

I've been feeling better about this as the day goes on and I read more of everyone's kind and helpful replies. I was upset with everything this morning partly because I didn't have a plan and felt like I was just going to backslide into the same problems again as soon as I started back up. I still don't 100% have a plan, but I have a lot of things to try and I know the immediate answer is to slow down and add some stretches to my routine. Also, to never run through the pain again. 

I'm feeling better, too, about tackling the planning on my own like I'd intended. I've still got a few weeks left on the plan I dug out of the book, so any pressure to get it written out right this moment is frankly all in my head. 




sylkai said:


> One thing that I have added to my routine that has helped me immensely in my recovery from the stress reactions (e.g., the evolved form of shin splints - and who knows, it might have gotten all the way to stress fractures, but we didn't do an MRI so I don't know) has been a lacrosse ball. I roll my calf muscles with it twice a day, once in the morning and once before bed. It gets in and works the knots better than a foam roller would. I also do some very gentle rolling on both sides of my shins, where the muscles are coming in to attach to the bone. My PT was very clear I needed to be careful in these areas and not push too hard or do too much, but I'm pretty convinced it's a key component to why things have been okay as I've been ramping my mileage back up.
> 
> I did successfully complete my half marathon on August 4th in a depressing (for me) time of 2:37:57; I crashed and burned hard on the second half because I overestimated my endurance and went out too fast. Whoops. On the bright side, there was no shin pain after the race whatsoever. (My core, on the other hand, let me know that it too was not fond of this concept.) And it was good mental training for not quitting at the marathon distance when things get hard.
> 
> Sending some healing vibes for you and for Keels. I'm very grateful at the moment to be at a spot where it looks like I can handle 25 mile weeks and there's hope to increase again soon on the horizon. Feels like, barring anything else happening, I should be ready to start training for the full in September, right on schedule.
> 
> Now I need to build my plan.



That's a good trick with the lacrosse ball. I believe you re: it working; I remember when I first had a job where I was on my feet a lot I'd use a tennis ball to massage them and that worked pretty well, so I believe that it's a good shape to get in there. Do you massage with it before or after a run? I'm not clear on whether it's good or bad to increase blood flow after a run by massaging the muscles.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

YawningDodo said:


> I suddenly realized that despite having very deliberately told myself that pace wasn't a goal...I've been viewing improving my pace as one of my goals. I've had it in my head that of course I'm going to get faster than 15 within the next year--that I might even make 12 in time for next April's Ice Breaker (you're only allowed to enter the 5 miler if you can finish it in an hour). But that's just me ignoring what I've been told and what I tell myself and others: that a.) I'm just working to be my best, not to meet such-and-so standard and b.) even if I do get faster, it's going to take a lot of slow improvement to get there.


I've recently come to love the idea of setting a primary goal and then stretch goals for a race.  I define the primary goal as "Finish the race."  Then the stretch goals allow me to address things such as time, pace, intervals, character photos (to this point I've raced exclusively at runDisney events), etc.  I like the idea of stretch goals because it's something to work towards, but is also something that I can adjust if necessary on race day.  Goals are something we should work towards, but it's important to not get so caught up in the pursuit of these goals that we miss the more important larger picture.  A stretch goal allows you to progress towards something at the race, but also gives you the ability to realize that maybe it's more bad than good on race day.  If I injure myself in obsessive pursuit of a goal then did I actually benefit myself?  I had a stretch goal for Dark Side weekend this year.  I absolutely failed in that stretch goal, but I realized during training that I could either pursue that stretch goal at the expense of injury or I could slow down, train healthy, and finish healthy.   

Maybe some day I'll run a sub 3 hour half marathon.  But even if I never do, I can also honestly say that I've finished 9 half marathons.  Which is 9 more half marathons than I ever dreamed of finishing back when I started this back in 2011.  I've gone from not even daring a 5K and Half on back to back days because I feared it would destroy my chances of finishing that half to successfully finishing with great times for me multi race challenges and will be running my first marathon as part of Dopey this January.  



YawningDodo said:


> I've been feeling better about this as the day goes on and I read more of everyone's kind and helpful replies. I was upset with everything this morning partly because I didn't have a plan and felt like I was just going to backslide into the same problems again as soon as I started back up. I still don't 100% have a plan, but I have a lot of things to try and I know the immediate answer is to slow down and add some stretches to my routine. Also, to never run through the pain again.


From your questions and responses, it sounds like you've got this all in perspective.  As much as running can be very individual, we learn so much from the community.  Sometimes a plan needs to be adjusted.  You can make your current plan one of learning what works for you. 

Failure only comes if you don't get up again. Or as one of my favorite exchanges in the 2005 movie Batman Begins says:

Alfred:  And why do we fall Master Bruce?

Bruce Wayne (after a failure):  So we can learn to pick ourselves back up again.  



YawningDodo said:


> I'm feeling better, too, about tackling the planning on my own like I'd intended. I've still got a few weeks left on the plan I dug out of the book, so any pressure to get it written out right this moment is frankly all in my head.


From when your race is compared to now, you have plenty of time.  I went from having never run at all to finishing a half marathon after very hit and miss following the Galloway plan for the 2011 Disneyland in 4 months.  Or about the time his plan outlined.  Adjust your plan as needed and don't be afraid to get feedback from the community.


----------



## sylkai

YawningDodo said:


> That's a good trick with the lacrosse ball. I believe you re: it working; I remember when I first had a job where I was on my feet a lot I'd use a tennis ball to massage them and that worked pretty well, so I believe that it's a good shape to get in there. Do you massage with it before or after a run? I'm not clear on whether it's good or bad to increase blood flow after a run by massaging the muscles.



I run first thing in the morning, but I massage before the run. I typically don't massage immediately after the run - if I'm doing something right now, it's icing my shins. 

The tennis ball was not recommended for what I am using this for because it's too soft. Fortunately one of my local sports stores sold the lacrosse balls for relatively cheap so now I have multiples. I was attempting to stretch the calf muscles before this but the lacrosse ball taught me I was clearly not getting into the muscles that needed it.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I know we have a Strava group already, and it's a huge group! Those with Garmin, would you be interested in a Dis group on their as well or are you good with Strava?



ATTQOTD: I would be interested in a Garmin group.  I know lots of folks are on Strava, but I've never gotten on there and really don't need another place to be spending lots of time.  It's hard enough to keep up with this board!


----------



## avondale

YawningDodo said:


> That's what I've been hoping would happen, which is why I haven't fussed about the minor pain as long as it goes away quickly. Last week the pain was to the point where it was uncomfortable to be on my feet at all, which was the reason for the break. Things seem to be back to normal now, but yeah, the shoes are still an issue. I tried several different configurations of a runner's loop in the laces and found one that _mostly_ eliminates the slipping, but I can still feel it. Multiple surfaces...my immediate thought was "no, it's all concrete" but then the neighborhood is laid out in a grid and I have to cross a street every block--down off the sidewalk, across the asphalt, hop back up on the other side (very few sidewalk corners have ramps here). Also, some of the sidewalks are just Not Great. It'd be a challenge for me to switch to running the trail by the river on every run, since driving over there increases the time I need to devote to it and I'm already just about at my limit in terms of what running I can get done on a weekday morning if I don't shift my bedtime even earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> That's encouraging, thank you! Before now my training goals from now to January have been vague; I've always planned to hit HM next summer and marathon in 2020. It's just recently that I've been thinking more about having a more immediate goal than that. I know it's going to be a hard push (or series of hard pushes), but I'm thinking maybe having a lower immediate goal will help things feel less vague and distant.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a weird place with weight loss right now, to be honest. I've done Weight Watchers before and was very successful with it back in 2013; I hit my goal weight over the course of one year. Since my big rebound (literally gained all of it back) I've tried several times to use food-tracking techniques (Weight Watchers, Noom, just plain keeping a journal...) to re-lose the weight and come to the conclusion that tracking calories or points isn't an approach that works for me anymore. While I'd like to lose weight, it's not a primary goal and I'm not making particular effort to do so beyond making gradual changes like eating most or all of my meals at home, introducing more fruits and vegetables over time, etc. I bring it up more because I'm concerned about whether I need to do things differently in order to avoid beating up my joints as long as I'm still carrying the weight.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm just going to have to look things up and figure out what to start introducing. The level of detail available has been part of the problem, though; I do best by just adding one or two new things at a time and there's just So Much that gets thrown at me all at once. I guess I need to just make a list and choose a couple things to add each week.



Just a quick comment that you may be able to make a short-term fix in the heel-slipping of your shoes by changing your lacing.  Someone on this board pointed me to this website on different ways to lace your shoes: https://runrepeat.com/top-10-running-shoe-lacing-techniques and the first one is for heel slipping.  I hope you get it figured out!


----------



## Wendy98

Weekend race recap:

Little Miami Half Marathon.  I decided to do this race last Thursday because I got a comp elite entry.  I am a sucker for free race entries.  It has been a long time since I've done a half (March 2017).  I wanted to race just to gage fitness and get out of my current comfort zone.  The race is fairly small (hence the elite entry, lol).  There is also a 10k that starts 30 minutes after the hm start.  The course was very flat and ran along a small river.  It was on a paved bike trail which was so slick from the rain from the night before.  It is just an out and back basically in the woods.  I never know who will show up at a race but based on  previous years, looks likes times were getting faster.  Anyway, my goal was to stay around a 6:50 pace and finish under 1:30.  I have been battling plantar fasciitis for the past 2 weeks (I have had heel pain since Boston, but OMG, the last 2 weeks it is raging).  I did see the foot ortho who didn't offer much help beyond what I have been doing.  I was hitting my paces except for the mile where the turnaround was--I slowed down so much because I was scared I would wipe out on the wet pavement.  The last 3 miles merges with the 10k.  This was a little problematic because you had 10k runners in both directions.  I was running with 2 guys at this point and we had to go single file.  I let them find the "opening" and followed.  We dropped one guy with about 2 miles to go and I passed the other guy in the last .5 mile.  He told me "nice, strong finish" and I thanked him for pushing me to that point.

Anyway, official clock time was 1:29:21(6:49 pace).  I am about 10-15 seconds off where I am aiming to be, but happy with results.  5th OA woman, 1st in AG.  FTR, the winning woman set the course record with a 1:19 (she also won last year with a 1:20).


----------



## Miranda

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: I have a garmin and I'm in the dis strava group.  I will say that I used the strava a lot for a long time but with how busy I had gotten this year I started just not being able to keep up with logging things on my garmin app, then strava, then my journal, and in my daily planner, and with my husband, etc.  I was in "keeping track of things overload"  So I'd end up keeping track in two places but not the same two places consistently.  It was too much.
> sooooooooooo...I'm taking a lil strava and journal break and keeping track in a place my hubby (aka my #1 "GO RUN" motivator and also the person that needs to work around my schedule) can see.  And then I go on to the others for lil bits here and there when I can.
> The weird thing is it looks like I'm not running very much where in reality I've never ran more in my life.  I'm on 5 days a week and it seems like 6,7 & 8 mile runs are my new easy base miles.  Weeeeiiiirrrrd. "edited to say "easy" in relation to how they used to be...these miles are still not as easy as running a half hour, etc...you all know the drill"
> 
> So long story short.  I would one day join a dis garmin group and will one day attack strava more.  But I needed an unplug for awhile (facebook and instagram and snapchat have all gotten a roxymama redux too)
> 
> Side note: I run on the treadmill now 2-3 times per week (a blessing when it's less) so those I log seperately in my dopeybadger chart at home.  Because Ive become too lazy to manually add them in.  So on a garmin group you'll likely only see me when I'm going outside.


Not suggesting you plug back in if you need to unplug, but reading this it makes it sound like before you were manually putting things into Strava... just wanted to make sure you knew you can connect them together so it automatically syncs your stuff from Garmin to Strava once you save the Garmin activity.   The only time I enter something manually into Strava is when my watch craps out, otherwise as soon as I finish the activity on my Garmin it gets saved to Garmin Connect and then saved to Strava.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> I am sorry to hear how these things are turning out. It's really a shame how some adults act after a divorce. My parents divorced when I was 2 ish, so I grew up knowing nothing different, but as I got older I realized some of the crazy things that actually happened. Unfortunately I've seen many people close to me get divorced, and out of those people I only know of one that turned out good. They actually get together for Christmas to make things easier for everyone and bring their new spouses with them. It may seem odd, but all of the kids and their grand kids are together. This is rare though and usually the holidays bring out the worse in this situation. I hope that things get better, and just remember it's probably for the best to keep a cool head in situations in which you would be justified in not doing so. Best of luck going forward and always feel free to come here to post or you can PM me if you just need someone to vent to.



I was never expecting things to go smoothly with her, and while she played her games with me throughout the divorce, to disown your own grandmother, who financed her legal fees mind you, just because she talked to me, is pretty pathetic.  But thanks for the support.  I appreciate it.  It was more about the running believe it or not.  Running has taught me how to better handle these types of things.  



YawningDodo said:


> I was going to post this in my training journal, but...I think it's worth getting input from the larger group.
> 
> I did only my Tuesday run last week, no Thursday run, no Saturday long run (for context, my longest long run has been 3 miles), didn't even do my morning walks on the off days. That was because I had very noticeable swelling in both legs, the left more than the right, and lingering shin pain for several days in the left. I've had some swelling towards each evening that I'd been chalking up to water retention since it's summer and I've been eating poorly (way too much fast food, which means way too much salt on top of everything else that's bad for me in it), but after things suddenly coming to a head last week I'm wondering if I've been beating my legs up more than I thought I was. There's also the issue, as I mentioned in my journal, that my new running shoes slip a little in the heel no matter how I lace them and I think it contributed to the problem. Of course, the big contributor was the fact that I noticed my shin hurting more than usual about halfway through the run (I've had mild pain after each run that goes away within a few hours...another clue that I was doing worse things to myself than I thought?) and...kept going through the pain. Gee, what's that thing we don't do, again?
> 
> Because this is still so new to me, I get a little scared when I see myself just _not running_ for most of a week, especially since I didn't do any of my weekend routine to prepare to start up again this week. I have no plan for this week, running laundry's not done, none of that. Having started things and then quit when it got too hard, I remember having times where I would intend to pick something back up again after a break and just never did--so while I don't want to throw myself back into behaviors that could cause an injury, I'm being very conscious of the need to keep thinking about running and making real, solid plans for what I'm going to do next. Last week was more hectic than I'd expected, so it wasn't until last night that I got back to doing a little reading and thinking about what this looks like.
> 
> Thoughts I'm having...I'm on the Galloway method, and it seems he's recommending (at this stage at least) two "maintenance" runs on weekdays and one long, slow run on the weekend with a full rest day before the long run. What I've been doing are two half-hour runs on weekdays during which I push myself about as hard as I can sustain for that half hour, and I do about 70 minutes of walking the day before my long run mostly out of scheduling convenience (I walk to work on my walking days, and Saturday's a better day for me to run than Sunday). I'm currently running 10 seconds, walking 50, and my pace rarely gets under 15:00 per mile--more often I'm around 15:30. This is after I deliberately slowed myself down because I could tell I was hurting my shins and fading at the ends of runs when I ran 15/45 and pushed for a faster pace. Now I'm wondering if I need to slow down even more, and that's disheartening. I think the 10/50 ratio is alright, but...and this is seriously frustrating...I'm wondering if I should be aiming for something more like 16:00. I'm about 60-70 pounds heavier than I'd ultimately like to be, which is less a concern in terms of "burn fat now!" (I'm viewing weight loss as a secondary benefit of running, if it happens at all) and more a concern in terms of "I'm putting stress on my joints." So I recognize that 16:00 at 10/50 might be the best I can do right now without hurting myself. It's frustrating, though.
> 
> In the long term, my goals include running a half marathon next June and the WDW Marathon in January 2020. So far I've gone into this with the assumption that my focus throughout my training needs to be on distance and that I'll naturally be able to increase my intervals as I build up endurance. I can't explain exactly how the thought got in my head, but now I keep coming back to the thought that maybe I should focus on increasing my ability to run longer intervals on shorter runs before I build much further past 3 miles. I just imagine myself slogging through ten miles at my current ratio and pace and it doesn't sound like where I'll want to be. I'm thinking about things like...if I focus on short distance runs (maybe up to 10K) now through January, I'll still have six months to train to run the HM distance, and then another six months to train to run marathon distance. And maybe being able to run more and walk less by the time I start adding longer runs will make things easier at that point. But then I don't know if teaching myself to run higher ratios on shorter runs will be better or worse for preventing injury than focusing only on distance.
> 
> And so, back to the injury question...I think there are a couple things I need to examine. First, I need to get serious about stretching, which I haven't really been doing (if only because every time I look up how and what to stretch I get inundated with what seems like a billion different stretches I'll never remember to do after every run). Second, I suspect strength training might benefit me--that's strength training in terms of building up my core and any other muscle groups that might help me function better as a runner. Third, I need to deal with the shoe situation. Any recommendations for getting the heel to stop slipping? I was informed in my journal thread that some running stores will exchange shoes even if they've been run in a bit, but the store from which I bought them is a three hour drive away. If I need to replace the shoes, I'm probably more inclined to go to the other one that's only a 90 minute drive and just eat the cost of the additional pair. Fourth, I do need to consider what my priorities are as I build my training plan going forward and as I decide whether to slow down on those weekday runs and make them truly "easy" instead of the "moderate" I suspect they currently are. And, too, whether I need to take Fridays off from walking to give my legs a full rest before the long run instead of taking that rest the day after.
> 
> For now I'm committing to at least walking throughout this week, whether or not I get any runs in before the weekend. So whether or not I think of anything else, I need to post this and go--it's past time for me to set out to walk to work.
> 
> *Edit: *Yeah, didn't get the walk in, waited too long to start and just drove to work. So that's starting the week out less than ideally.





YawningDodo said:


> To piggyback on my earlier post about all the things I'm unsure about...I'm back to considering whether to buy a custom 6 month training plan from the Galloway website (the one where it'd be written by Christ Twiggs). On the one hand, I'm very suddenly hitting a point where I feel overwhelmed and like I need specific, professional guidance. On the other hand, as I'm looking at it I'm realizing that a big part of the reason I'd decided not to do that is that I'm afraid of putting my training in another person's hands after previous experiences with trainers and coaches. When I booked some sessions with a personal trainer in college, he immediately set me upon all kinds of intense forms of exercise that were completely unrealistic for my fitness level at the time, so I ended all those sessions exhausted and sore for days and not interested in continuing. When I tried Noom last year, my online coach wanted me to make massive lifestyle changes all at once; she saw only that I wasn't meeting the prescribed dietary goals and didn't recognize that cooking my own food at all (instead of going out to eat multiple times each week) would have been a massive victory for me--so I got no encouragement on the change I was actually ready to make. It's always been the same story when I go to someone else instead of designing my own program; in my first attempt at training to run I used a C25K program and it was, again, wildly unrealistic for my actual fitness level, and being unable to meet those metrics was very discouraging.
> 
> So I don't know. I feel like if the program is really a good one and really customized to one's actual fitness level, it could be really good for me. It just worries me a lot to put that much money down on a training plan when I've been burned every other time I've relied on a professional to tell me how to exercise.



I know you got some good responses and some good opinions.  In my opinion, when I was reading this, all I could think of was, you don't need to worry about pace, diet, 10k, 1/2, or doing a full in 2020.  You should just focus on being consistent in my opinion.  Yes, you need the right shoes, and sometimes it can take a while to find those.  Yes, you would 100% benefit from better eating.  (You should find the documentary Fed Up.   If you watch that, and see how people are being controlled by food, and don't get motivated to eat better I would be shocked).  Yes, stretching would help your shin splints.  But to me it sounds like your biggest hurdle to overcome is your fear and self doubt.  Don't worry about pushing yourself as hard as you can for two runs a week, that's not what you are "supposed" to do.  You're actually supposed to make the majority of your runs easy.  

If I were you, I would get a heart rate monitor.  I would find out what your zone 2 heart rate is (if you PM me I can help you) and I would spend the next couple of months doing most of your runs/walks in your zone 2 heart rate.  Let your heart determine how fast you should be going and take your brain out of it.  This prevents you from getting in your own head.  You will be surprised at how quickly your "performance" numbers increase when you do this.  

I just seems from what you wrote that you are so into what should be happening rather than focusing on enjoying the fact you are deciding to change your lifestyle.  Set small goals for yourself and work to accomplish those and as you become consistent at doing that you increase the difficulty of the goal.  You can start with, no fast food for the week, no side for a week, walk/run 3 times in a week, etc...   then when you achieve those types of goals consistently you change them to a month, or whatever.  

Bottom line is, you CAN do this if you want it bad enough.  I don't think you need an expensive coach.  I don't think you need to worry about what ur walk/run intervals are.   I think you need to tell yourself, "I am doing this no matter what it takes and I am not stopping until I cross that finish line in 2020 (if that's your ultimate goal).   Once you do that, believe you can, and don't accept no for an answer (when your brain tells you that you can't) you will succeed.  I know because I lived it and did it too!


----------



## Waiting2goback

@YawningDodo


----------



## Waiting2goback

We have two today in honor of @YawningDodo


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?

ATTQOTD: I worry most about getting a cold a week or two before  a race. Biggest thing that could impact my race would be the weather. I realize I have zero control over the weather but training in 40-60 temps and having a race with the starting temps in the 70's and high RH% could have more of a negative effect than most colds on a run.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Real life:  I worry about weather more than anything.  Heat is my kryptonite, so I'm always worried it will be too hot and my race will be lousy.

Pre-race nightmares:  I get lost on the race course and usually seem to end up inside some building (often a mall - what the heck??) and can't find my way back out to the course.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?



My ankle rolling.


----------



## William Santiago

ATTQOTD: I worry most about getting injured in the last weeks prior to the race and not being able to participate. After putting in months of hard work (and paying so much for the races), it would suck to pull or tear something. Just gotta keep myself disciplined and not go too hard once I get closer to the race days.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?


I literally worry about almost everything. It could be a 2 mile fun run and I could have ran 10 miles the weekend before, and I'd still worry about something stupid like finishing. (I need to work on this  )
Weather is definitely a huge uncontrollable factor- no wind please!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?


I worry about missing the start for Disney races. Otherwise I do worry about weather some.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

When, not if, my stomach is going to flair up during the race and I have to make the dreaded decision of port-a-potty filth or miles of discomfort. I've come to the conclusion after trying almost every combination of food, timing of meals, pre-race schedule, etc. that my stomach problems are tied to my social anxiety and I have almost no control over when and how bad my GI issues will be during any given race.


----------



## JBinORL

Pooping uncontrollably on the course.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Not waking up in time for the race and/or getting lost if I've never been to that race before. Most of the time I will force my husband to drive or walk to the start line the day before so I know where I am going.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?



I usually don't worry too much... by race time, I know my fitness level and where I should be.  I guess two slight worries: (1) if the race isn't early in the morning, then I worry about direct sunlight which seems to bother me more than absolute heat/humidity, and (2) that I go out faster than my planned pace, but after 30 years of running, I am pretty good about this now.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?



I worry most about injury in the last few weeks leading up to a race and every little niggle and twinge trigger a paranoia that it's "Game Over, Man!!"

The night before a race I have a hard time sleeping because I'm paranoid about not getting to the start line on time and end up setting multiple alarms and getting to the race site early.

I'll worry a little about the weather if it's forecast to be cold or rainy.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?


ATTQOTD: Weather. Always weather. I live and race in FL, where the weather swings in "winter" are extreme - I'm basically glued to the Weather Channel (and AccuWeather, local stations, some dude broadcasting form his backyard...) for two weeks before a race. The biggest weather-related thing that could go wrong DID go wrong - when the 2017 WDW half was canceled due to lightning.


----------



## Chaitali

The two things I seem to worry about are getting injured or sleeping in and missing the start of the race.


----------



## Nole95

What I worry about most before a race is getting sick.  It's a rare day that I even get a cold, so I have never had to deal with being sick on race day.  Either way, it is something I worry about in the bigger races I run.

Getting up on time for those early Disney races is another.  We usually have an alarm set  on every phone and sometimes even the alarm clock.  Knock on wood, but so far I have never overslept for a race.


----------



## LdyStormy76

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?.



Having old knee injuries flare as a result of the right - or is it wrong? - type of weather system.



Dis_Yoda said:


> My ankle rolling.


This would be a close second on the worry list.


----------



## YawningDodo

Sleepless Knight said:


> I've recently come to love the idea of setting a primary goal and then stretch goals for a race.  I define the primary goal as "Finish the race."  Then the stretch goals allow me to address things such as time, pace, intervals, character photos (to this point I've raced exclusively at runDisney events), etc.  I like the idea of stretch goals because it's something to work towards, but is also something that I can adjust if necessary on race day.  Goals are something we should work towards, but it's important to not get so caught up in the pursuit of these goals that we miss the more important larger picture.  A stretch goal allows you to progress towards something at the race, but also gives you the ability to realize that maybe it's more bad than good on race day.  If I injure myself in obsessive pursuit of a goal then did I actually benefit myself?  I had a stretch goal for Dark Side weekend this year.  I absolutely failed in that stretch goal, but I realized during training that I could either pursue that stretch goal at the expense of injury or I could slow down, train healthy, and finish healthy.
> 
> Maybe some day I'll run a sub 3 hour half marathon.  But even if I never do, I can also honestly say that I've finished 9 half marathons.  Which is 9 more half marathons than I ever dreamed of finishing back when I started this back in 2011.  I've gone from not even daring a 5K and Half on back to back days because I feared it would destroy my chances of finishing that half to successfully finishing with great times for me multi race challenges and will be running my first marathon as part of Dopey this January.
> 
> From your questions and responses, it sounds like you've got this all in perspective.  As much as running can be very individual, we learn so much from the community.  Sometimes a plan needs to be adjusted.  You can make your current plan one of learning what works for you.
> 
> Failure only comes if you don't get up again. Or as one of my favorite exchanges in the 2005 movie Batman Begins says:
> 
> Alfred:  And why do we fall Master Bruce?
> 
> Bruce Wayne (after a failure):  So we can learn to pick ourselves back up again.
> 
> From when your race is compared to now, you have plenty of time.  I went from having never run at all to finishing a half marathon after very hit and miss following the Galloway plan for the 2011 Disneyland in 4 months.  Or about the time his plan outlined.  Adjust your plan as needed and don't be afraid to get feedback from the community.



I think that's a good way of looking at it. And really...my goals for both the HM next year and the marathon in 2020 are just to finish. I need to remember that. Frankly, my goal for the 5K two months from now is just to finish even though I know perfectly well that I can easily walk a 5K if all else fails. I, uh...do already have a stretch goal for the marathon: ride at least one ride. I think explicitly framing that as a stretch goal will be mentally and emotionally healthy, though; I don't want to run an entire marathon and then beat myself up over something as minor as not being far enough ahead of the sweep to ride EE when in the grand scheme of things I'll have the whole trip for rides and doing it during the marathon is just for the lolz/ride photo/bragging rights.

Really, I'm looking at a lot of the things I've been imagining for myself and recategorizing them as stretch goals...or letting them go. I have this grand plan for the next year and a half that I really do want to hold onto because I think it's going to be amazing, but I'm reminding myself that there are decades more to come as long as I don't burn myself out and quit. 




Waiting2goback said:


> I know you got some good responses and some good opinions.  In my opinion, when I was reading this, all I could think of was, you don't need to worry about pace, diet, 10k, 1/2, or doing a full in 2020.  You should just focus on being consistent in my opinion.  Yes, you need the right shoes, and sometimes it can take a while to find those.  Yes, you would 100% benefit from better eating.  (You should find the documentary Fed Up.   If you watch that, and see how people are being controlled by food, and don't get motivated to eat better I would be shocked).  Yes, stretching would help your shin splints.  But to me it sounds like your biggest hurdle to overcome is your fear and self doubt.  Don't worry about pushing yourself as hard as you can for two runs a week, that's not what you are "supposed" to do.  You're actually supposed to make the majority of your runs easy.
> 
> If I were you, I would get a heart rate monitor.  I would find out what your zone 2 heart rate is (if you PM me I can help you) and I would spend the next couple of months doing most of your runs/walks in your zone 2 heart rate.  Let your heart determine how fast you should be going and take your brain out of it.  This prevents you from getting in your own head.  You will be surprised at how quickly your "performance" numbers increase when you do this.
> 
> I just seems from what you wrote that you are so into what should be happening rather than focusing on enjoying the fact you are deciding to change your lifestyle.  Set small goals for yourself and work to accomplish those and as you become consistent at doing that you increase the difficulty of the goal.  You can start with, no fast food for the week, no side for a week, walk/run 3 times in a week, etc...   then when you achieve those types of goals consistently you change them to a month, or whatever.
> 
> Bottom line is, you CAN do this if you want it bad enough.  I don't think you need an expensive coach.  I don't think you need to worry about what ur walk/run intervals are.   I think you need to tell yourself, "I am doing this no matter what it takes and I am not stopping until I cross that finish line in 2020 (if that's your ultimate goal).   Once you do that, believe you can, and don't accept no for an answer (when your brain tells you that you can't) you will succeed.  I know because I lived it and did it too!



So, funny thing about the heart rate. My Garmin has a built-in monitor, but I've been completely ignoring my HR data...and I did that actually in the interest of not overwhelming myself with too many numbers to target all at once. I just fiddled with it a little and it looks like I can set a HR alert by zone...I have no idea what the different zones mean or if the watch has enough data to know or if I'm going to have to do some programming or something (I've worn it throughout the day most days, so Garmin Connect should have data on my resting HR as well as my runs). 

I think you're right about setting smaller goals and just staying consistent. I think the difficulty comes in where...I know, intellectually, that just taking it slow for the next sixteen months will get me across that marathon finish line. It just gets hard to remember that when a two mile run takes me out of commission for a week and a half (even though I know it wasn't the distance that did it, but other factors I can at least partially prevent in the future). 

At the risk of getting into non-running topics (though it all kind of interrelates since it dictates how well I function across basically everything I do), right now a lot of my goals are focused on making the home I share with my housemate more livable...and focused particularly on the kitchen. Both of us have been terrible for years about keeping the kitchen clean and usable, which is part of the reason it's so daunting to make the switch to preparing my own meals. I've been making good headway and I'm hopeful I'll have it whipped into shape by the end of the month and get to a point where we can stay on top of it. Even something as simple as frying eggs is a huge ordeal when all the pans are dirty and there's no prep space available. So that's got to happen, and then I'll push myself to make little goals to reduce fast food intake, etc. I mean, I know why I'm not at my best health. It's not a mystery. It's just a matter of building up bit by bit because my attempts to do it all at once have very much not worked. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I worry most about getting a cold a week or two before  a race. Biggest thing that could impact my race would be the weather. I realize I have zero control over the weather but training in 40-60 temps and having a race with the starting temps in the 70's and high RH% could have more of a negative effect than most colds on a run.



Getting sick or injured. The flu tends to hit me really hard whenever I catch it; last time I was down for an entire week and I don't think I was completely back to normal for a month afterward. 



rteetz said:


> I worry about missing the start for Disney races. Otherwise I do worry about weather some.



Aaand that thought has already occurred to me as well. Even the non-Disney HM I want to do next June has a strict cutoff for the buses to the starting line, though it's more around 5:00, I think, so not as bad as Disney.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?



If you mean the night before and morning of a race mostly just severe weather.  If you mean the days/weeks leading up to the race it's that I'll come down with some cold that hits at the wrong time.


----------



## cavepig

Before a race I worry like most about injuries/illness.  Otherwise, I worry that I'll bonk and basically falling apart during the race no matter how many training went.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I worry most about getting a cold a week or two before  a race. Biggest thing that could impact my race would be the weather. I realize I have zero control over the weather but training in 40-60 temps and having a race with the starting temps in the 70's and high RH% could have more of a negative effect than most colds on a run.



Getting sick and getting injured.  I don't worry about weather because if the race is happening I will run it regardless of weather.  But every time I run, weather is a race or training run, I worry about my ankles so that never stops.



YawningDodo said:


> I think that's a good way of looking at it. And really...my goals for both the HM next year and the marathon in 2020 are just to finish. I need to remember that. Frankly, my goal for the 5K two months from now is just to finish even though I know perfectly well that I can easily walk a 5K if all else fails. I, uh...do already have a stretch goal for the marathon: ride at least one ride. I think explicitly framing that as a stretch goal will be mentally and emotionally healthy, though; I don't want to run an entire marathon and then beat myself up over something as minor as not being far enough ahead of the sweep to ride EE when in the grand scheme of things I'll have the whole trip for rides and doing it during the marathon is just for the lolz/ride photo/bragging rights.
> 
> Really, I'm looking at a lot of the things I've been imagining for myself and recategorizing them as stretch goals...or letting them go. I have this grand plan for the next year and a half that I really do want to hold onto because I think it's going to be amazing, but I'm reminding myself that there are decades more to come as long as I don't burn myself out and quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, funny thing about the heart rate. My Garmin has a built-in monitor, but I've been completely ignoring my HR data...and I did that actually in the interest of not overwhelming myself with too many numbers to target all at once. I just fiddled with it a little and it looks like I can set a HR alert by zone...I have no idea what the different zones mean or if the watch has enough data to know or if I'm going to have to do some programming or something (I've worn it throughout the day most days, so Garmin Connect should have data on my resting HR as well as my runs).
> 
> I think you're right about setting smaller goals and just staying consistent. I think the difficulty comes in where...I know, intellectually, that just taking it slow for the next sixteen months will get me across that marathon finish line. It just gets hard to remember that when a two mile run takes me out of commission for a week and a half (even though I know it wasn't the distance that did it, but other factors I can at least partially prevent in the future).
> 
> At the risk of getting into non-running topics (though it all kind of interrelates since it dictates how well I function across basically everything I do), right now a lot of my goals are focused on making the home I share with my housemate more livable...and focused particularly on the kitchen. Both of us have been terrible for years about keeping the kitchen clean and usable, which is part of the reason it's so daunting to make the switch to preparing my own meals. I've been making good headway and I'm hopeful I'll have it whipped into shape by the end of the month and get to a point where we can stay on top of it. Even something as simple as frying eggs is a huge ordeal when all the pans are dirty and there's no prep space available. So that's got to happen, and then I'll push myself to make little goals to reduce fast food intake, etc. I mean, I know why I'm not at my best health. It's not a mystery. It's just a matter of building up bit by bit because my attempts to do it all at once have very much not worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting sick or injured. The flu tends to hit me really hard whenever I catch it; last time I was down for an entire week and I don't think I was completely back to normal for a month afterward.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaand that thought has already occurred to me as well. Even the non-Disney HM I want to do next June has a strict cutoff for the buses to the starting line, though it's more around 5:00, I think, so not as bad as Disney.



I think the point I didn't get across is, you might be putting yourself out of commission for 2 weeks because you are overdoing it during the runs you said that you ran as hard as you could.  By taking it easier and staying within your zone 2 heart rate, your body is telling you what you can handle based on your fitness.  I do walk/run but not the traditional way.  I don't have a set interval.  My ozone 2 heart rate is 142-152 bpm.  Once I warm up I start running at 142 bpm and run until I get to the upper level of 152 bpm. Then I walk until I get back down to the low 140's.  I know as long as I am within that range I am generally not over doing things.  During the summer I may be running slower because the heat raises your heart rate but you should run slower in the heat so it makes sense.

Hopefully I am making sense.  I just think if you stick to something like this it reduces the injury risk more, it improves your fitness faster, it allows for faster recovery, which should allow for more consistency.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  Getting sick or injured prior to race is what worries me.  I am avoiding all ladders and high places until 2019 . Last October I fell off a ladder and sprained both wrists, an ankle and bruised my ribs. It took two months to recover and I had to tape up my ankle for a good while when I started running again.  The only other concern I have is weather, but not much I can do about it.


----------



## michigandergirl

JBinORL said:


> Pooping uncontrollably on the course.



This, definitely this!!

I also obsess about weather, but I don't really worry about it. I just like to know what I'm in for.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD:
A few weeks before - what am I going to wear?
A few days before - is my outfit going to be clean for race day? (laundry is the worst ... I've been known to not wear race outfits for like 3 weeks before the race just in case)
The night before - Oh no, what if I oversleep?
Morning of - Why is my train just sitting in the station? Will I get to the race on time?

The only ones of these that could actually have an impact on my race are the time-related ones ... but I have yet to miss a race, so I'm not so sure what I'm worried about.
Oh, and if my outfit is not cute enough there's always a possibility of public humiliation and never wanting to run again, but that hasn't happened yet, so I think I can trust myself to come up with okay race outfits by now.


----------



## kleph

speaking of weather...

*ENOUGH WITH THE RAIN, TEXAS!*


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?



ATTQOTD: I really worry about the Disney races because there is so much invested in the travel, vacation and race itself.  Months out I worry about injuries, but not necessarily running injuries. Last week I had a nasty full speed collision with a teammate in the outfield as we both went for a ball in the gap. I don’t know how I got up from that hit with no leg or head trauma but I easily could have been sidelined from running for months. Basketball season starts in December and I actually may hold off playing until I get back from Florida.  As race weekend gets closer, I worry about the weather. In our case, flying from the Northeast, we need to worry about winter weather canceling flights as they did last year and almost prevented us from making it down. Then there is the FL weather. Last year I agonized about how many “throw away” clothes I needed for the race start. And of course, I worry about the weather canceling a race like it did in 2017. I would be heatbroken if that happened this year with all the work I have/will do for the marathon.   During the race itself, I don’t really worry about the weather since I run in just about every weather condition but I do worry about having an injury or stomach issues pop up or any other issue that would potentially keep me from finishing.


----------



## flav

jennamfeo said:


> Mickey Pretzels are terrible.


Maybe but somehow that is all I wanted for pre-race dinner last fall... I can’t explain it myself.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?


I worry most about injury.  Even down to the point where I'm extra cautious around rambunctious and energetic nephews and nieces in the last few weeks before a race.  



YawningDodo said:


> Really, I'm looking at a lot of the things I've been imagining for myself and recategorizing them as stretch goals...or letting them go. I have this grand plan for the next year and a half that I really do want to hold onto because I think it's going to be amazing, but I'm reminding myself that there are decades more to come as long as I don't burn myself out and quit.


I always struggle in explaining my idea of stretch goals.  I don't want it to come across as everyone's a winner and we all get participation trophies.  Real life isn't like that and we need to learn how to deal appropriately with disappointment.  But I also think it's very important to know where you are at any given time as a runner.  

I spent the entirety of training for my first half in fear that I would fail.  That fear manifested itself in the form of starting out way too fast and almost injuring myself on race day.  I went from the elation of "I can't believe I'm actually doing this" to "my legs hurts so much right now that I should just quit" in less than half a mile.  I refused to quit, so I slowed down and hoped that would be enough.  My first race became a mixture of painful, challenging, difficult, and ultimately rewarding as I did cross the finish line without being swept.  But it wasn't necessarily fun.  I learned how to do that a lot more in the subsequent races.


----------



## flav

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a local race with an actual podium finish. I'm not sure I could make the step up (or down) after a race.


Actually, at the local race this weekend the older (it is in your screen name) age group winners did not go up those steps, they just stayed behind them... I understand not wanting to risk your legs for a photo!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I worry about everything if I am running a proof of time race. But, for WDW races, my worry list is limited to injury and illness prevention ahead of the race, and then getting to the race on time. Once I was stuck on a bus for over an hour and barely made it to my corral before it started moving. The stress from that ruined the first 4 or 5 miles of the race for me and makes me think way too much about getting there on time.

And do not come near me if you think you might be sick in the few weeks leading up to the races.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I am literally a walking ball of anxiety and worry all the time. Things I worry about: Outfit/Costume, hitting my goals, pushing snooze too many times, showing up late, falling during the race, weather being crappy. Things I surprisingly don't ever consider: getting sick or injured before a race.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I differentiate between 'worry' and 'fret'. Worry is long-term and fret is more 'in the moment'.

On race day, I fret about losing my bib. I will check that it is pinned to my shirt 10,000 times between waking up and arriving at the start.

I worry about getting sick before an 'A' race. I try to avoid crowds and wash my hands a hundred times a day.



Spoiler: Warning: TMI!



What I really worry about on race day is 'when am I going to poop?' I actually eat a special diet the week before a race designed to have a desirable timing of events. You were warned!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ZellyB said:


> Pre-race nightmares:  I get lost on the race course and usually seem to end up inside some building (often a mall - what the heck??) and can't find my way back out to the course.



It's always a parking garage for me!


----------



## SarahDisney

Oh, and if we're talking about pre-race nightmares ... I'm never wearing shoes.
I have regular life nightmares about not wearing shoes too, but they're a little scarier pre-race.

I think I might have a shoe problem.


----------



## TheHamm

question ahead:  While I see all sorts of tempo runs, easy runs, speed work, long run, and other things I am not sure I even understand, training plans by Higdon, Daniels, Galloway, and more, I think I have seen only Galloway focus solely on time/distance and not worry about pace.  Is this to make it more accessible to newer runners?  Specific to run-walk? Just a preference thing?


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Because I am shorter, I get worried during a race that I'm going to get elbowed in the face by a fellow runner.  Particularly on rD courses in the cluster between DHS and Boardwalk.  I've done many Matrix style backbends on that sidewalk.


----------



## jennamfeo

apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: Because I am shorter, I get worried during a race that I'm going to get elbowed in the face by a fellow runner.  Particularly on rD courses in the cluster between DHS and Boardwalk.  I've done many Matrix style backbends on that sidewalk.


HA! Forever dodging fairy wings!


----------



## opusone

TheHamm said:


> question ahead:  While I see all sorts of tempo runs, easy runs, speed work, long run, and other things I am not sure I even understand, training plans by Higdon, Daniels, Galloway, and more, I think I have seen only Galloway focus solely on time/distance and not worry about pace.  Is this to make it more accessible to newer runners?  Specific to run-walk? Just a preference thing?



Every training plan has its own underlying system to develop the required physiological adaptations to run the goal race, so it's best to learn enough about the plan to understand its basic principles (this way you understand why you are doing the different types of workouts).  That being said, plans designed for "just finishing" usually do not include as many variety of workouts as more advanced plans.  This is by design, since to finish, you really just need to strengthen your muscles (the heart being one of the key muscles that needs to be strengthened).  Muscle strengthening occurs at fairly slow paces (easy effort), so there is no need to add other workouts.  More advanced plans introduce other workouts or items such as threshold, tempo, interval, speed, repetition, strides, etc.  These are typically added to work on additional physiological adaptations that help you become faster, such as your lactate threshold, VO2 max, and/or running form.  These should only be added once you have a good running base under your belt.

One thing I will mention that can be very confusing is the term "tempo."  Tempo is a somewhat loosely defined term in the running community, and each training program may have a different definition. For some plans, tempo runs are true lactate threshold runs, so you would run at a pace that you can keep up for about one hour. Oftentimes, you would run at this lactate threshold pace for 15-20 minutes, but some plans have you do intervals at this pace. Other plans use tempo to describe runs at your goal half marathon or marathon pace. The key thing is to make sure you understand what tempo means for the specific training plan you are using.


----------



## TheHamm

opusone said:


> Every training plan has its own underlying system to develop the required physiological adaptation to run the goal race, so it's best to learn enough about the plan to understand its basic principles (this way you understand why you are doing the different types of workouts).  That being said, plans designed for "just finishing" usually do not include as many variety of workouts as more advanced plans.  This is by design, since to finish, you really just need to strengthen your muscles (the heart being one of the key muscles that needs to be strengthened).  Muscle strengthening occurs at fairly slow paces (easy effort), so there is no need to add other workouts.  More advanced plans introduce other workouts or items such as threshold, tempo, interval, speed, repetition, strides, etc.  These are typically added to work on additional physiological adaptations that help you become faster, such as your lactate threshold, VO2 max, and/or running form.  These should only be added once you have a good running base under your belt.
> 
> One thing I will mention that can be very confusing is the term "tempo."  Tempo is a somewhat loosely defined term in the running community, and each training program may have a different definition. For some plans, tempo runs are true lactate threshold runs, so you would run at a pace that you can keep up for about one hour. Oftentimes, you would run at this lactate threshold pace for 15-20 minutes, but some plans have you do intervals at this pace. Other plans use tempo to describe runs at your goal half marathon or marathon pace. The key thing is to make sure you understand what tempo means for the specific training plan you are using.



Thanks!  More confusing than the variations in definition of 'tempo' is the lack of definition for 'running base' or 'base mileage.' I imagine no handy chart exists, but is there a range of values to which people are referring?


----------



## cavepig

SarahDisney said:


> Oh, and if we're talking about pre-race nightmares ... I'm never wearing shoes.
> I have regular life nightmares about not wearing shoes too, but they're a little scarier pre-race.
> 
> I think I might have a shoe problem.


ah, Yes, I've had that no shoes dream before races and real life!


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  Sorry to be gross, but I'm with the group who worry about having bowel troubles on the race course.  It hasn't happened to me on a race _yet_ but it sure has happened to me more than once on training runs.  I'd really hate to lose time in the porta potty on a race where I'm trying for a specific time.  I have a sinking feeling this will happen to me eventually, though....


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?



I am very much not a worrier.  I don't really worry about anything specific except to hope that I'll be able to do well.  When I hear other people talk about things like getting a cold or getting an injury or other things happening before a race, I'll think , "wow, that could've happened to me - I'm glad it didn't!"  I'd like to think that I don't manufacture things to worry about, but maybe it's more of a lack of imagination.  

Hmmm... I'll amend that to say I do worry about having enough time to use the port-a-potty before the race.  One of the times I did the 10K associated with the Marine Corps Marathon, the security line was SO SLOW that by the time I got inside security, the lines for the potties were huge.  I ended up starting about 8 minutes after the official start (and just a couple minutes before they closed the start) because I was ALMOST THERE to the potty and wasn't missing that chance.

What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact?  Traffic not letting me get to the race on time and being too late to start.  I guess I don't worry about this because I always make sure I'm there REALLY early.    The potty incident has only made me be earlier.


----------



## opusone

TheHamm said:


> Thanks!  More confusing than the variations in definition of 'tempo' is the lack of definition for 'running base' or 'base mileage.' I imagine no handy chart exists, but is there a range of values to which people are referring?



For running base, I think consistency is more important than the exact mileage.  If you are running 3-4 days per week consistently for a few months, then you have a good running base.  The base mileage may only be 10 miles per week or it may be 25 miles per week, but your body has become used to the periodic stress of running.  The mileage does matter, however, for what you do next.  If you have been training at 10 miles per week, you don't want to jump into a training program that starts at 20 miles per week.  The rule of thumb is to increase total mileage by no more than 10% per week.


----------



## kleph

kbenson13 said:


> ATTQOTD:  Sorry to be gross, but I'm with the group who worry about having bowel troubles on the race course.  It hasn't happened to me on a race _yet_ but it sure has happened to me more than once on training runs.  I'd really hate to lose time in the porta potty on a race where I'm trying for a specific time.  I have a sinking feeling this will happen to me eventually, though....



always carry TP. because it's a universal law that the one time you MUST do this business there will be no TP. thus, it follows, if you always carry TP, this will never happen.

seriously, though. always carry TP.


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> Thanks!  More confusing than the variations in definition of 'tempo' is the lack of definition for 'running base' or 'base mileage.' I imagine no handy chart exists, but is there a range of values to which people are referring?


For me, "base mileage" is what I'm running when I'm not specifically training for something. So, by way of example, I haven't been training for anything over the summer, just running my "base" mileage, which is 4-mile short runs and a 8-10-mile long run each week. My "base" is my starting point from which I'll build when training for a race. But I also built up to my current base over a number of years. A while back, my base was a couple 3-mile runs and a 6 mile long run.


----------



## mtnmjd

ATTQOTD:
A few weeks before -  the typical "mara-noia"....injuring myself enough to not be able to run
A few days before - what time to I have to be at the start line and what the weather will be on race day
The night before - "why can't I get to sleep!"
Morning of - getting coffee early enough to make sure it's digestive magic is completed before race time and making sure my bladder is empty prior to starting (a porta-potty stop during my 1st 1/2 cost me a sub 2 hour 1/2)


----------



## JBinORL

opusone said:


> For running base, I think consistency is more important than the exact mileage.  If you are running 3-4 days per week consistently for a few months, then you have a good running base.  The base mileage may only be 10 miles per week or it may be 25 miles per week, but your body has become used to the periodic stress of running.  The mileage does matter, however, for what you do next.  If you have been training at 10 miles per week, you don't want to jump into a training program that starts at 20 miles per week.  The rule of thumb is to increase total mileage by no more than 10% per week.



Totally agree. Base is whatever you do on a regular, consistent basis. When starting a plan, I recommend to friends just beginning to train that they should be able to run the mileage of week 2 or 3 consistently for a few weeks (because sometimes week 1 is pretty light - I'm looking at you Higdon Novice Marathon I).

The 10% rule is good in theory, but leaves a bit to be desired in practice. If you stick to it hard and fast, you go from 10 miles in a week to 20 miles after 9 weeks. I think just keeping it realistic is fine. Going from 10 to 13 miles is just adding an extra mile a day or another day of running. Don't jump from 10-20 in a week, unless you were used to running 20 prior.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  pre race jitters include worrying about getting to packet pickup in time ( I do a lot of out of town races), what to eat the day before a race, and will I be having stomach issues during the run?  Hello Porta-potties!!

I also worry about forgetting something like  sunglasses, hat, gels, towel, phone, etc.   Because I usually do.


----------



## kbenson13

kleph said:


> always carry TP. because it's a universal law that the one time you MUST do this business there will be no TP. thus, it follows, if you always carry TP, this will never happen.
> 
> seriously, though. always carry TP.



Thanks!  Really I'm just hoping the one time I MUST do this business, there's a porta potty close by!


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> I think I have seen only Galloway focus solely on time/distance and not worry about pace.



Others have covered it well.  I'll add one thing.  Galloway does have a pace recommendation on his runDisney HM and M plans (it does look like the 10k plan doesn't specifically call out paces but rather "as fast or slow as long as recovering from the weekend long ones").  Almost every run is to be done at current fitness marathon pace (or sometimes HM pace) + 2 minutes.  Since he suggests the walking pace be comfortable (so a fixed value individual to a person) and walking duration be 30 seconds (fixed value in most of his recommendations), then the only adjustable variables are the run pace and run duration.  Galloway also suggests using the same run duration for your marathon pace (or HM pace) and your MP+2 min (sometimes he says this and other times it's absent).  So if he fixes your run duration, walk duration, walk pace, then the only manipulatable variable is run pace.  To achieve a MP+2 min, the only way to do it is to slow down the run pace.  Not surprisingly, in order to achieve this that puts your run pace in the almost purely aerobic zone based on a MP+2 min.  It's a round about way of achieving a pace recommendation without outright saying one.

Some science for run/walk methodology


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Always the weather.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

mtnmjd said:


> The night before - "why can't I get to sleep!"


I discovered that running a multi race challenge event is a very effective way to help me sleep the night before the longest race.  I'm already tired from getting up so early that I sleep conquers night before anxiety.


----------



## Kerry1957

What me worry?

If you recognize that quote then you are probably as old as I am. At this point in my running "career" I really don't worry about anything...especially those things I cannot control. Injuries, sickness, bad weather, cancelled flights, etc. may or may not happen, and I simply am not going to waste energy worrying about them.

I do lay out everything i"m going to wear or bring to a race the night before, so that eliminates the potential worry about forgetting something important. And even then, what's really all that critically important to bring? I could race with just shoes, shorts, and my bib if I had to. Hey, that might even be fun to try sometime (maybe add socks)


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?



Something going wrong during the race - cramp, injury, etc. You never know how your body will respond until you're out there on the day, and I worry it won't respond as planned.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Kerry1957 said:


> What me worry?



I'm going Mad trying to remember...


----------



## tidefan

Very excited.  I have my new Saucony Guide ISO's (replacing my worn Saucony Guide 9's) and already have 6 miles on them...

I haven't even started marathon training for January (which will be my first full!) and I am already over 210 miles for the year.  Considering that I've never done over 200 miles in any calendar year before, I am happy with that!


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
I worry about several things at different times.
Weeks before, I worry about injury or sickness especially since there is so much vested with travel, money and time for Disney races.
The day of. . Getting up in time and hoping my gut stays happy. 
I am traveling from the Southwest so weather is less of an issue with regards to arriving for marathon weekend.
I have trained in all kinds of weather so I will not be worrying about race day weather. I will be bummed if it rains hard because I really dislike running all wet.


----------



## TheHamm

I was all excited!



opusone said:


> For running base, I think consistency is more important than the exact mileage.  If you are running 3-4 days per week consistently for a few months, then you have a good running base.  .





PrincessV said:


> For me, "base mileage" is what I'm running when I'm not specifically training for something. So, by way of example, I haven't been training for anything over the summer, just running my "base" mileage, which is 4-mile short runs and a 8-10-mile long run each week. My "base" is my starting point from which I'll build when training for a race. But I also built up to my current base over a number of years. A while back, my base was a couple 3-mile runs and a 6 mile long run.





JBinORL said:


> Totally agree. Base is whatever you do on a regular, consistent basis.




I run regularly. I have consistently been running 2-4x/week.  My short runs are 5ks, and 6 miles happens when it is not 98% RH! This sounds like the magical base!

So excited.
And then this


DopeyBadger said:


> Others have covered it well.  I'll add one thing.  Galloway does have a pace recommendation on his runDisney HM and M plans (it does look like the 10k plan doesn't specifically call out paces but rather "as fast or slow as long as recovering from the weekend long ones").  Almost every run is to be done at current fitness marathon pace (or sometimes HM pace) + 2 minutes.  Since he suggests the walking pace be comfortable (so a fixed value individual to a person) and walking duration be 30 seconds (fixed value in most of his recommendations), then the only adjustable variables are the run pace and run duration.  Galloway also suggests using the same run duration for your marathon pace (or HM pace) and your MP+2 min (sometimes he says this and other times it's absent).  So if he fixes your run duration, walk duration, walk pace, then the only manipulatable variable is run pace.  To achieve a MP+2 min, the only way to do it is to slow down the run pace.  Not surprisingly, in order to achieve this that puts your run pace in the almost purely aerobic zone based on a MP+2 min.  It's a round about way of achieving a pace recommendation without outright saying one.


Killing me with the pace targets.  I got no pace.
is there a sigh emoji?


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you worry most about before a race? What could go wrong that would have the biggest impact on your race?



That I lose my car keys or something down a storm drain and I can't get home.


----------



## flav

*Boca Hawaii - Norman Tamanaha 15k Race Recap*

The Boca Hawaii - Norman Tamanaha 15k is part of the Honolulu marathon readiness series. The five races in that series end up covering the course of the Honolulu Marathon.
http://808racehawaii.com/races/boca-hawaii-norman-tamanaha-15k/

When planning our family trip to Hawaii, I had overlooked the idea of adding a race to our vacation. It came to me after having booked all internal flights and hotels. The only race coinciding with our plans (right island at the right time) was this one and Google Map showed it at 4 minutes walk from our hotel (Hyatt Place Waikiki) so I could no resist registering.

Registration online was simple. We had a car so we picked up my bib from the Boca Hawaii store which was pretty far for us (25 minutes of Friday traffic). In the end, some people were picking up their bib the morning of.

On race day, I got ready, had breakfast at 4:30AM and grabbed a Starbucks in the hotel lobby. I walked to the park and found the location of the start pretty easily. I put the provided tracker on my ankle. There was coffee, sunscreen and it was pretty quiet in the night. A 5:30AM start was available for walkers. At 5:40AM, there was a small lineup for the porta-potty so I decided to go back to the hotel instead... We were that close! Quick warmup run back to the starting line and at 6AM off we went.

This 15k race starts in West Waikiki, go on the road between the shore and Diamond Head and turns around Kahala Mall to come back to the Kapiolani Park. The scenery is nice, the course has a bit of hills but nothing drastic and there is a lot of police for security. At that hour, there is no spectators beside a few rare relatives and friends of the 558 participants. However, there are other runners doing their morning training and surfers trying to catch their first waves for that day. There were three well located aid stations with water and Gatorade.
 

I had a surprise towards the last mile: My husband came to encourage me and take some action photos! That was a first and what a boost!

The finish line was well organized with plenty of water, fruits and pastries. I was really sad that there were no finisher medals: This race is really for locals and their training, being a tourist/international runner here is the exception. I wish there would have been an option to buy the neck ribbon that they used on the superb medal given for overall and age groups winners. I will have memories of my only race in that State but none hanging on my walls, I am not fast enough for Hawaiians!

I ran 15k in 1:27:22 and placed in the first 40% overall and 30% in gender/age groups. This was a PR because it was my first time running that distance and, even if I had no goal officially, I really wanted to stay under my endurance speed pace overall, which I did, averaging my marathon pace.

Post race celebration turned out to be a visit to the Dole Plantation where we shared the best Dole Whip Float and Dole Whip with pineapple chunks ever!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Beside sickness and injury, I mostly worry about setting a goal before a race. And how I will handle not succeding when it happens.


----------



## Waiting2goback

A little gender specific but you get the point.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *We have discussed what are some of the must haves for running in past QOTD's and have had some great answers. Today, lets talk about a purchase you made that turned out to be a bust. What was wrong with it and what made you buy it in the first place?

ATTQOTD: A few years ago I was having some crazy foot pain. It felt like I had rocks in my shoes and my toes were broken. I thought that if I could strengthen the muscles in my feet it would help and over time it would get better. Turns out nothing was broken but inflamed. The solution ended up being dry needling, but before I went that route I purchased this product.... The Foot Gym






While it was not a complete bust, it was by far the one item I own that I can live without for running.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following posters with a race:

18 - @KSellers88  - Area 13.1 Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
18 - @DopeyBadger  - Madison Mini HM (1:29:59 / N/A)
18 - @Slogger  - Area 13.1 Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
18 - @baxter24  - Derek Davis 5k (NG/ N/A)
19 - @Slogger  - August Madness Half Marathon (2:05:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend at your race! Looks like two of you will be at the same half marathon.. DIS meet up! If you need to revise your goal or if anyone else has a race that would like me to add to the OP, please let me know. Good luck again and we look forward to reading how your race weekend goes!


----------



## KingLlama

Hey everyone. Long time, no talk about running....

-Man, life really gets in the way sometimes, doesn't it? Two bouts of tendinitis in the past six weeks, plus travel, a days-long power outage, etc., means my running has gotten completely off track. Diet has slipped too. It really does snowball.

-Decided to start a 10,000-steps-a-day streak. Was gonna due a 5k-a-day run streak, but I have a work convention in several weeks that usually leaves no time(or energy) for running, either before the day begins, or after the day ends. I sure do pile on the steps that week, though. May start a run streak as soon as I get back.

-I only have two free Saturdays between now and Thanksgiving, so probably just knocking out a couple of local 5k's. Then gearing up for a half in the Spring. No Disney races on the horizon, though. 

I don't know any of you, but as I prepped for the Dark Side half, this thread was an awesome source of info, insight, encouragement, and entertainment. I've missed it.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed what are some of the must haves for running in past QOTD's and have had some great answers. Today, lets talk about a purchase you made that turned out to be a bust. What was wrong with it and what made you buy it in the first place?


Newton running shoes. The lugs caused me massive problems and resulted in a few foot problems. I bought them as a different type of shoe to mix in my rotation to help strengthen my feet and lower legs. Some people swear by them, but for me they were a flop.


----------



## Dis5150

I am swamped at work and missed like 10 pages and no time to go back and read. Plus all the other threads I follow. Trying to get caught up is overwhelming so I may just skip to the end on everything!

ATTQOTD: I will go along the same lines as @BuckeyeBama and say my Nike Free shoes. Zero drop was not for me, put me on the DL for a month and a half with Achilles tendonitis. Mid range drop works perfect! Love my Saucony Guides.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed what are some of the must haves for running in past QOTD's and have had some great answers. Today, lets talk about a purchase you made that turned out to be a bust. What was wrong with it and what made you buy it in the first place?


I don’t think I really have made a major bust purchase. That’s why I’m hesitant on spending money on new things. I don’t want to “waste” it. I have bought a running hat but I don’t like to wear hats while I run so I guess that could be it?


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> 18 - @DopeyBadger - Madison Mini HM (1:24:59 / N/A)



I'll change mine to 1:29:59 instead.  Haven't cracked the 90 min barrier on the HM yet (yet seemingly still believe I can do it twice to get the sub-3 in October, go figure...).  The weather looks good but not ideal, so I'm hoping a sub-90 is more realistic given where I'm at and the forecasted conditions.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD--Almost every shoe I've bought outside of my New Balance racing flats has been a bust.  I had really hoped I'd like Altras since they're zero drop, but they're shaped funny (kinda like clown shoes?) and it hurts my knees to run in them.  

Still, I would say the biggest bust in terms of running purchases has been my Apple Watch.  It's a fine gadget for everyday use, but it has really failed me in terms of run tracking.  I used to use the Nike app to track my runs on my phone.  Unfortunately, the app on the phone and the app on the watch cannot seem to get it together.  I have a devil of a time even starting a run on the watch app if I have the phone with me too (I push the start "button" on the watch face and it does nothing.  I have to mash it 10-15 times before it will start.  Not an issue when I leave the phone at home though.  No amount of deleting and reloading the apps on both devices seems to fix it....).  Also, the GPS tracking is poor and I've quickly grown out of the basic level of information it provides. If I got it first, I'd probably just wear my Vivoactive everyday.  But my fiance bought me the Apple watch, so that's what I wear to work.  It looks goofy to wear two watches all day!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: A drawer full of Sparkle Skirts! They were better than some other running skirts I'd tried at that point, but were never as comfortable - or as flattering - as I wanted them to be. Once I found Skirt Sports, that was it for the Sparkles. Thank goodness for a healthy resale market!


----------



## Chaitali

I think my biggest bust was some custom insoles I had bought for my running shoes.  I had been having foot pain and they were recommended by the running store.  Well, they felt great on my feet but sadly gave me sharp knee pain instead.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Dis5150 said:


> I am swamped at work and missed like 10 pages and no time to go back and read. Plus all the other threads I follow. Trying to get caught up is overwhelming so I may just skip to the end on everything!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I will go along the same lines as @BuckeyeBama and say my Nike Free shoes. Zero drop was not for me, put me on the DL for a month and a half with Achilles tendonitis. Mid range drop works perfect! Love my Saucony Guides.



You follow threads other than this one?  

QOTD:  When I first started running I spent probably $200 on different foam rollers.  Then i found my R* recovery roller and now I have $200 woth of space consuming, dust collecting, foam rollers.  I can't recall any other major "busts".


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I'm cheap, so nothing really. I got fitted for shoes just so I wouldn't waste money on something that didn't work for me. I've looked at garmins but I'm on my second free fitbit now and it works just fine. I couldn't justify the money on a garmin when I'm more of a casual runner.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: Altras. Great concept, and if I had started wearing this kind of zero drop when I was 4, it might be the best option, but it just didn't work for me.


----------



## LikelyLynae

ATTQOTD:

 

If there is any saving grace in this, at least they were a gift and I didn’t spend my money on them. But wow, did they cause some serious injuries. Not for me.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   Not really a "bust," but maybe buyer's remorse is more appropriate:  I purchased an introductory package for gait analysis, vo2 max testing, nutritionist, strength and conditioning, and professional analysis of my results from a company in Richmond, VA.   The entire process was interesting and helpful but in hindsight it may have been better to sign up with a run coach, OR a nutritionist, OR a strength and conditioning coach instead of having one session with each.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  A handheld running bottle.  It seemed like a fine idea, but I just can't run with anything in my hands.  Full of water it made me feel lopsided and off balance when I ran.


----------



## kbenson13

LikelyLynae said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> View attachment 343936
> 
> If there is any saving grace in this, at least they were a gift and I didn’t spend my money on them. But wow, did they cause some serious injuries. Not for me.




I liked running in my Five Fingers.... until I started running more than 3-4 miles at a time.  Then they caused too much damage to the front of my feet (when my foot landed), which caused me to lose my running form, which led to ankle and knee issues.  I wish they worked though.  If they could make these with some more cushioning, I would be willing to try them for sure.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Hmmmm.... I really don't think I have wasted money on anything running related yet. I don't use my roller as much as I should, but when I use it I feel so much better. I use my running belt on long runs. I use my flashing light vest during dark morning runs. I guess I have a few pairs of shorts that aren't my favorite so I don't wear them as much as the others. But they still get used... 



DopeyBadger said:


> I'll change mine to 1:29:59 instead.  Haven't cracked the 90 min barrier on the HM yet (yet seemingly still believe I can do it twice to get the sub-3 in October, go figure...).  The weather looks good but not ideal, so I'm hoping a sub-90 is more realistic given where I'm at and the forecasted conditions.


SWEET. I might actually win the contest! 



kbenson13 said:


> It looks goofy to wear two watches all day!



But does it, really?..... Yeah, it probably does. But it doesn't stop me from doing it. Hahahaha.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
A few years ago I strained my Achilles and bought a ankle support to wear. . Oh my what a waist of money. 
I am still on the verge of buying a Garmin but I am worried about buyers remorse so I am slow to purchase.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed what are some of the must haves for running in past QOTD's and have had some great answers. Today, lets talk about a purchase you made that turned out to be a bust. What was wrong with it and what made you buy it in the first place?



FlipBelt. that thing slid all over the place. I started with it on my waist and ended the run with it under my chest area. Not for me.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed what are some of the must haves for running in past QOTD's and have had some great answers. Today, lets talk about a purchase you made that turned out to be a bust. What was wrong with it and what made you buy it in the first place?


 The 2017 Disney 1/2 marathon "I did it" Car magnet.  There was nothing wrong with the magnet itself, but the race was cancelled so I really didn't "do it".


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOTD: Those New Balance shoes that looked and felt great...until I couldn't get the heels to stop slipping and it contributed to the stress reaction in my shin last week. 

Funny that this was the QOTD since I was going to just put the final conclusion of that chapter in my own training journal...but good news! I called the store I bought them from (the one that's a 6+ hour day trip from here), and not only can I get store credit (the shoes are used, so no direct refund), but they'll let me do the return by mail! I'm still out the cost of another pair of shoes in the short term since I still need to drive to the nearer store and get another replacement (hopefully this weekend), but next time I'm over that way to visit friends or what-have-you I'll have a $125 credit toward an additional pair for the rotation, or whatever other equipment I might want from them at that point. Figure even once I pay shipping it's still not much more than I'd lose on gas, plus my time has to be worth _something_, you know?


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: ProCompression socks. They made my calves feel trapped when I ran. LOVE to sleep in them though, so does that really count as an answer?


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I was going to say nothing until I read Sarah’s response. Yup. That stupid flip belt. It constantly shifted and just ended up being a sweaty wet blob of ickiness around my waist.


----------



## tidefan

Which version do you have?  I got an Apple Watch series 3 back in June and it has been awesome.  I check it against MapMyRun from time to time and it is right on.  I don’t use a 3rd party app as there weren’t any that I really liked, so I just used the Apple Workouts app.  I’m glad I did that.  Once I got used to it, it’s really good for what I need.

Also, I don’t run with my phone (nowhere to put it), so it has been great.  I think I’ve seen people say that if you want to track in a 3rd party app to use a bridge like RunGap that ports your Apple workout over.  Your issue could have been with the Nike app rather than the watch.



kbenson13 said:


> ATTQOTD--
> 
> Still, I would say the biggest bust in terms of running purchases has been my Apple Watch.  It's a fine gadget for everyday duse, but it has really failed me in terms of run tracking.  I used to use the Nike app to track my runs on my phone.  Unfortunately, thne app on the phone and the app on the watch cannot seem to get it together.  I have a devil of a time even starting a run on the watch app if I have the phone with me too (I push the start "button" on the watch face and it does nothing.  I have to mash it 10-15 times before it will start.  Not an issue when I leave the phone at home though.  No amount of deleting and reloading the apps on both devices seems to fix it....).  Also, the GPS tracking is poor and I've quickly grown out of the basic level of information it provides. If I got it first, I'd probably just wear my Vivoactive everyday.  But my fiance bought me the Apple watch, so that's what I wear to work.  It looks goofy to wear two watches all day!


Wh


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: A pair of purple headphones that I hated wearing. Thankfully I didn't spend too much on them. I basically also regret buying any shortsleeved running shirts. Tanks or long sleeves all the way! 
(Also.. is my roller a dud? I'd have to use it to actually know...)


----------



## avondale

ATTQOTD: Fortunately I can't think of too many things that I've bought for running that have been a total bust.  The best answer is probably my search for something to hold water.  I knew I didn't want to carry a bottle in my hand, and I felt like those hip-belt bottles look silly and insufficient.  I got a waist-level belt hydration reservoir.  It wasn't horrible, but the way the "straw" part worked just wasn't good and it was hard to dry out between uses.  I realized a hydration vest was the way to go, and I've been happy with that ever since.


----------



## StacyStrong

Does anyone who uses runkeeper know if there is a way to filter out walks from showing in your average pace? If not, I might stop using runkeeper to track my offday brisk walks because they are messing up the line of sight into my pace. 

Also, I've changed up how I'm training and it's definitely going better. Slowly, but surely.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed what are some of the must haves for running in past QOTD's and have had some great answers. Today, lets talk about a purchase you made that turned out to be a bust. What was wrong with it and what made you buy it in the first place?


ATTQOTD: I love running with as little as possible, which is why I never ran with my phone. The exception: I like to run with music. With no phone and no desire to carry anything bigger than an iPod shuffle, I needed corded headphones which I hate. I found a Sony "headphone mp3" which basically looks like a bluetooth headphone but the mp3 player is built into the earpiece. I loved the concept (and sound quality), but the earpieces with the mp3 built in were a bit too heavy and uncomfortable so unfortunately, this product got a few wears, then put back on the shelf in favor of the iPod shuffle.


I now use an Apple Series 3 watch with LTE which I love because I can use bluetooth headphones (yay!! no cords!!!) and I can stream music. As I have stated before, I have had the watch since Xmas and I have never had any issues. It has worked flawlessly tracking me and I have never had issues with performance. I am thinking those who have had issues had a Series 1 or 2.  I am glad I waited for the 3.


----------



## kbenson13

tidefan said:


> Which version do you have?  I got an Apple Watch series 3 back in June and it has been awesome.  I check it against MapMyRun from time to time and it is right on.  I don’t use a 3rd party app as there weren’t any that I really liked, so I just used the Apple Workouts app.  I’m glad I did that.  Once I got used to it, it’s really good for what I need.
> 
> Also, I don’t run with my phone (nowhere to put it), so it has been great.  I think I’ve seen people say that if you want to track in a 3rd party app to use a bridge like RunGap that ports your Apple workout over.  Your issue could have been with the Nike app rather than the watch.
> 
> 
> Wh



I totally think my issue is with the app!  But having said that, I think the GPS tracker is in the watch and it's definitely not as accurate as my Garmin.  The fitness tracker (HR monitor) also doesn't seem as robust.  In any event, I'm much happier tracking my runs with the Garmin.

Edit--For what it's worth, mine is a Series 3 I got for Christmas last year!


----------



## TheHamm

StacyStrong said:


> Does anyone who uses runkeeper know if there is a way to filter out walks from showing in your average pace? If not, I might stop using runkeeper to track my offday brisk walks because they are messing up the line of sight into my pace.
> 
> Also, I've changed up how I'm training and it's definitely going better. Slowly, but surely.



Yippie for change and improvement! 

If you are looking to filter out a non-running activity (say, walking a dog), you could classify it differently in the 'activity' field and those would show up differently.  In the iPhone version, if I pick the 'me' category on the bottom left, I can see my stats, and there is a little drop down scroll to sort all activities vs. running vs. walking.  I do not think you can retroactively change the categories, so you would need to just live with the irritation of it being less than accurate now and know it will be more useful as you collect more data.

If you are running/walking within the same activity, you can program your intervals in the workout screen and when you finish, you can view your pace per segment for that activity.  I do not think it tracks changes between an interval activity- for example if you program that segment 1 is a 90 second interval in segment 2 is 0 seconds and you repeat it 12 times it will give you the pace for 24 segments but not compare all of the 90 second segments.  Nor do I think you can easily compare yesterday's 90 second segments from today's.  

Good Luck!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed what are some of the must haves for running in past QOTD's and have had some great answers. Today, lets talk about a purchase you made that turned out to be a bust. What was wrong with it and what made you buy it in the first place?



ATTQOTD:

I let a salesperson talk me into a pair ASICS shoes for this past Star Wars half because I was looking for extra cushioning.  My legs hurt so badly after the half I could barely walk.  I need stability shoes and these weren’t (my fault for not checkin first!) but worse, most of the tread has worn off with less than 90 miles!  Sadly I can’t even wear them for every day because they hurt my feet.

So, is there a shoe with cushion AND stability?  I wear Misuno Inspire for under 4 miles and Brooks Adrenaline GST for up to 8 miles. Friends have suggested Hoka but I know nothing about them.

Thanks for any help. I started 12k training today and will go from that race straight to half marathon training.


----------



## StacyStrong

TheHamm said:


> Yippie for change and improvement!
> 
> If you are looking to filter out a non-running activity (say, walking a dog), you could classify it differently in the 'activity' field and those would show up differently.  In the iPhone version, if I pick the 'me' category on the bottom left, I can see my stats, and there is a little drop down scroll to sort all activities vs. running vs. walking.  I do not think you can retroactively change the categories, so you would need to just live with the irritation of it being less than accurate now and know it will be more useful as you collect more data.
> 
> If you are running/walking within the same activity, you can program your intervals in the workout screen and when you finish, you can view your pace per segment for that activity.  I do not think it tracks changes between an interval activity- for example if you program that segment 1 is a 90 second interval in segment 2 is 0 seconds and you repeat it 12 times it will give you the pace for 24 segments but not compare all of the 90 second segments.  Nor do I think you can easily compare yesterday's 90 second segments from today's.
> 
> Good Luck!


Whaaaaaaat?!? You're amazing lol. I downloaded a separate interval timer because I didn't know you could do it in runkeeper. Thaaaaank you!!!!!


Does it ding or something after every interval?


----------



## SarahDisney

TinkerBellLiz said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> I let a salesperson talk me into a pair ASICS shoes for this past Star Wars half because I was looking for extra cushioning.  My legs hurt so badly after the half I could barely walk.  I need stability shoes and these weren’t (my fault for not checkin first!) but worse, most of the tread has worn off with less than 90 miles!  Sadly I can’t even wear them for every day because they hurt my feet.
> 
> So, is there a shoe with cushion AND stability?  I wear Misuno Inspire for under 4 miles and Brooks Adrenaline GST for up to 8 miles. Friends have suggested Hoka but I know nothing about them.
> 
> Thanks for any help. I started 12k training today and will go from that race straight to half marathon training.



I used to wear the Saucony Guides. Not super cushioned, but some cushioning, they're stability shoes, and they lasted me around 400 miles. If you have a running store near you, I'd say it's worth going in and trying them on to see if the cushion feels okay for you.


----------



## Chaitali

SarahDisney said:


> I used to wear the Saucony Guides. Not super cushioned, but some cushioning, they're stability shoes, and they lasted me around 400 miles. If you have a running store near you, I'd say it's worth going in and trying them on to see if the cushion feels okay for you.


I use Saucony Guides as well and I like them.  They have a decent amount of cushioning and are in the stability shoe category, but they only last closer to 250 or 300 miles for me.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: part 2.....don't throw me under a bus when I say this, but...........................

I really think I regret purchasing the Race Dots bib magnets.  

They stick together, they got me in trouble at airport security, and they would cause wardrobe malfunctions anytime I was sitting and tried to stand up.

Probably operator error, but they just don't seem to work for me.


----------



## TheHamm

StacyStrong said:


> Whaaaaaaat?!? You're amazing lol. I downloaded a separate interval timer because I didn't know you could do it in runkeeper. Thaaaaank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> Does it ding or something after every interval?


It does make noise after each interval.  I haven't tried it in awhile, it was great when I was somewhere with headphones, ok in my pocket without a lot of other noise around, not so great in my pocket with lots of traffic.  I didn't like run/walk so I did not fight with the sound level too much.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: all of my purchase regrets come in the form of shoes and shorts.  The 'give it a workout' return policy at athleta has resulted in me trying all of and returning most of their running bottoms with shorts.  I wish other retailers were as generous with their returns- I can walk around at home with the tags on, but I'm not going to know it rides up or cuts into my thigh until I take it out for a spin!


----------



## Keels

ATTQOTD: Not exactly a thing, but the biggest spending waste was my first Tri coach. She did nothing for me that I couldn’t have done by following one of the various sprint Tri plans online and solicited feedback from my fellow Tri friends. The only thing she did was act like a real B and treat me like garbage on race day.

Of course, had I done my research instead of just going with the person that everyone liked and said was nice, I would’ve realized immediately that she’s one of those “those who can’t, teach” people and that I should be concerned about taking training advice from someone that consistently fell short of her own personal goals and often couldn’t complete races.

I did learn a lesson about coaches and coaching theory though - and I’m lucky that I found my current coach who is AWESOME. I can’t wait to get back to training because he really pushed me out of my comfort zone and made me feel like a 70.3 wasn’t as far off as I thought it was.


----------



## KaitlynJ

SarahDisney said:


> FlipBelt. that thing slid all over the place. I started with it on my waist and ended the run with it under my chest area. Not for me.



ATTQOTD: Exactly this. I had the same experience with the FlipBelt, it rides up like crazy as soon as I start moving. I'm much happier with a $10 generic SPI belt from Amazon.

Also, yesterday's ATTQOTD: I've never really stressed out before a race before. I usually sleep just fine the night before, unless it's just an issue of it being earlier than I normally go to bed. Which is funny because I tend to have anxiety about LITERALLY EVERYTHING ELSE. But races, not so much.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

ATTQOTD: I regret nothing...nothing running related has been a dud. Too much running going on to anger the running Gods.  

And none of that is true. I need to run more. My lame FitBit was a bust for me. Because of work, I had to remove it so often and I ultimately thought it was lame. I’m desperate for a Garmin or an iWatch.


----------



## jennamfeo

StacyStrong said:


> Whaaaaaaat?!? You're amazing lol. I downloaded a separate interval timer because I didn't know you could do it in runkeeper. Thaaaaank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> Does it ding or something after every interval?


I use this feature for my speed workouts. You can set it by mileage or time and then I also set it to say fast or slow. At the interval change, mine will say "1 mile fast" or "2 min slow". That way I know what I should be doing in case I forget haha.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  After Avengers, I made sure to put my race water bottle somewhere obvious so I could find it come Dark Side time.  So of course, I could not find it come Dark Side time and had to order a new running belt from Amazon.  My old belt had a special interior zippered pocket for drivers license and cash.  The new belt did not.  Sure enough, I managed to lose my drivers license and cash very early on into the Dark Side 5K while hassling with pulling the phone in and out of the belt for photos.  Thankfully runDisney found my license and called me, so that ended well.  But in no longer trusting the belt to safely hold my ID and phone, I resorted to putting my phone in my short pockets during the 10K and Half.  Well at some point during the Half, the My Disney Experience App inadvertently opened _and_ managed to cancel the Flight of Passage and Flight of Passage only fastpasses for the next day.  I realized this only because I was looking at the app while waiting for my sister to get ready and realized that the Flight of Passage pass had vanished.  Disney was great about what happened, and here's what I learned from that episode.

1.  Know your FP+ reservations before the race(s) and make sure they are still there afterwards.

2.  If one is missing, notify concierge at your Disney resort as soon as possible.  While they cannot fix the problem from there, they can contact the central office who can determine when the FP+ was deleted.  If the central office cannot restore the FP+, you will need to go to Guest Services at the park where the FP+ reservation was and they can restore it.  A note was put on my account and when I went to Animal Kingdom guest services the next day, they restored my deleted FP+.  

Suffice it say, the new belt has been retired and I'm using the tried and true belt again.


----------



## Smilelea

StacyStrong said:


> Whaaaaaaat?!? You're amazing lol. I downloaded a separate interval timer because I didn't know you could do it in runkeeper. Thaaaaank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> Does it ding or something after every interval?





jennamfeo said:


> I use this feature for my speed workouts. You can set it by mileage or time and then I also set it to say fast or slow. At the interval change, mine will say "1 mile fast" or "2 min slow". That way I know what I should be doing in case I forget haha.



Just like @jennamfeo said, it talks to you at each interval to tell you what speed (fast, slow, steady) and either how long (time- minutes or seconds) to run it or how far (distance - miles or km) depending on how you set it up. 

Once I figured out that feature, it was a game changer for me.


----------



## jhoannam

kbenson13 said:


> ATTQOTD--Almost every shoe I've bought outside of my New Balance racing flats has been a bust.  I had really hoped I'd like Altras since they're zero drop, but they're shaped funny (kinda like clown shoes?) and it hurts my knees to run in them.
> 
> Still, I would say the biggest bust in terms of running purchases has been my Apple Watch.  It's a fine gadget for everyday use, but it has really failed me in terms of run tracking.  I used to use the Nike app to track my runs on my phone.  Unfortunately, the app on the phone and the app on the watch cannot seem to get it together.  I have a devil of a time even starting a run on the watch app if I have the phone with me too (I push the start "button" on the watch face and it does nothing.  I have to mash it 10-15 times before it will start.  Not an issue when I leave the phone at home though.  No amount of deleting and reloading the apps on both devices seems to fix it....).  Also, the GPS tracking is poor and I've quickly grown out of the basic level of information it provides. If I got it first, I'd probably just wear my Vivoactive everyday.  But my fiance bought me the Apple watch, so that's what I wear to work.  It looks goofy to wear two watches all day!


my Apple Watch started doing that too... I used to be fine and then a few months ago it started taking forever to load the exercise app. 

I’m training for a half in 4 weeks, and I don’t know what my real pace is since the watch can be glitchy. 

I need to remember to use the Strava app on my phone, but I always forget.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

SarahDisney said:


> I used to wear the Saucony Guides. Not super cushioned, but some cushioning, they're stability shoes, and they lasted me around 400 miles. If you have a running store near you, I'd say it's worth going in and trying them on to see if the cushion feels okay for you.





Chaitali said:


> I use Saucony Guides as well and I like them.  They have a decent amount of cushioning and are in the stability shoe category, but they only last closer to 250 or 300 miles for me.




Thanks for the suggestion! Saucony has never been mention as a stability shoe.  Probably because no one around here carries them.   I’d love to get them before the 12k but I may have to wait until I’m in Orlando for Wine and Dine. The downside of living in a small town where no one thinks you should run unless something is chasing you!



jhoannam said:


> my Apple Watch started doing that too... I used to be fine and then a few months ago it started taking forever to load the exercise app.
> 
> I’m training for a half in 4 weeks, and I don’t know what my real pace is since the watch can be glitchy.
> 
> I need to remember to use the Strava app on my phone, but I always forget.



DH’s Apple started doing the same thing. Apple support had me unpair it then pair it again restoring from the backup. It’s worked fine since then. It fixed my GPS issues as well when it started not seeing my routes. Don’t panic when it says erasing all content on the watch. I’ve restored from backups both times with nothing  lost.


----------



## rteetz

tidefan said:


> Which version do you have? I got an Apple Watch series 3 back in June and it has been awesome. I check it against MapMyRun from time to time and it is right on. I don’t use a 3rd party app as there weren’t any that I really liked, so I just used the Apple Workouts app. I’m glad I did that. Once I got used to it, it’s really good for what I need.
> 
> Also, I don’t run with my phone (nowhere to put it), so it has been great. I think I’ve seen people say that if you want to track in a 3rd party app to use a bridge like RunGap that ports your Apple workout over. Your issue could have been with the Nike app rather than the watch.


I have the series 3 but use runkeeper as my tracker. I have used the workouts app but prefer what runkeeper has on the watch face during the run.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

rteetz said:


> I have the series 3 but use runkeeper as my tracker. I have used the workouts app but prefer what runkeeper has on the watch face during the run.



Yeah me too...RunKeeper is also what I use. I don’t have the Apple Watch yet, but so far I love how RunKeeper works and tracks my activity. 

Speaking of which...does anyone know how to add friends on there? I feel like last time I tried it would only let me friend people who were in my contacts or Facebook friends.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I hated the Superfeet inserts. My feet kept hurting and it ended up aggravating my IT band big time. I thought it was my shoes and it was only until I switched inserts that I didnt have anymore issues. 

Biggest race concerns: I absolutely hate being late to anything so I always have worries about making it to a race on time. It always ends up me just killing a lot of time before the race starts but I’d rather do that than be freaked out about cutting it close. My very first Disney race was way too hectic for me. We stayed at Riverside and got on a bus a little before 4am and didn’t be make it to our corral until the national anthem. It stressed me out way too much so I’m one of the ones on the first bus from now on.


----------



## rteetz

Princess_Nikki said:


> Yeah me too...RunKeeper is also what I use. I don’t have the Apple Watch yet, but so far I love how RunKeeper works and tracks my activity.
> 
> Speaking of which...does anyone know how to add friends on there? I feel like last time I tried it would only let me friend people who were in my contacts or Facebook friends.


Go to the friends fab on the bottom then click the plus button in the top right. At least that’s how it works for me.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Of the Disney races you have run or planning to run, tell us about two of your favorite spots along the course and two spots that you do not like. With W&D, Marathon weekend, and Star Wars weekends all on the horizon, maybe some of our answers can help prepare those who havent run a Disney race can be better prepared for the good and bad of the different races.

ATTQOTD: I've only run the marathon so my answers will pertain to that particular race. The good: Early on in the race, running down main street. Crowds are awesome and the view is magical. My other choice is entering Hollywood Studios. I know once I get there I am nearly done and I am likely to finish the race. Also at that point there are plenty of things to look at to keep my mind off of how uncomfortable I am. Now for the bad: The portion of the course that is a out and back with the u-turn. Making the turn just kills my momentum, its just the worse. My second choice had two options and after much thought it has to go to with the ESPN World Wide of Sports. For starters, it seems to take forever to get through. I think the reason for it is because of how many turns you take while in it and the narrow paths you run on. I do like the little time on the track and the baseball field. It doesnt help that near the end of this section of the course is where one would typically hit the "wall". Once you leave though you feel a little relief as you watch others just about to start what you just finished, until a mile later when you deal with the only challenging hill / overpass of the course. They do make this part fun with the army guy from Toy Story though.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Of the Disney races you have run or planning to run, tell us about two of your favorite spots along the course and two spots that you do not like. With W&D, Marathon weekend, and Star Wars weekends all on the horizon, maybe some of our answers can help prepare those who havent run a Disney race can be better prepared for the good and bad of the different races


I have never done wine and dine yet so I can’t speak for those courses. 

As for marathon weekend this is a little tough. I’ve done all four distances multiple times now. 

For the 5K and 10K there is nothing better than running into Epcot with the music playing and the torches lit. It’s one of my favorite things. I am not a huge fan on running on the highway right outside Epcot though. 

For the half- this is my least favorite course. I love running through the castle and finishing with the choir this is the same for the full as well. The biggest issue with the half is the very little amount of park time we get. I wish that could be changed. 

The full- I love the castle, running through each park, riding Everest, running through Champion stadium, the spectators at each park and ESPN and of course the choir at the finish. The spectators for the full are definitely the best of any of the races.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   for Marathon weekend, I have two favorite spots:  (1) running through MK with the castle lit up and great crowds cheering you on & (2) reentry to Epcot when you know the golden choir and finish line are just a few minutes away.   For the DL half, running through CarsLand was awesome!    The mile of cars from the automobile club was great too.

Least favorite spots were the long stretch between the racetrack and Animal Kingdom with the incredible sewage aroma in the air at MK, and at DL the final part of the course on the Anaheim streets that you are running under bridges/overpasses before heading back to the park and finish line.


----------



## braycon

What a great question.  I love it!  I have only run the marathon, and there are definitely parts of the course I love and parts I dislike.  One of my favorites used to be the run into EPCOT early in the race when it was still dark and Spaceship Earth was all lit.  Just so cool.  But that's no longer a part of the course.  I love the run down Main Street in the Magic Kingdom, of course, with the crowds lined up and cheering and the castle straight ahead.  The challenge here is to control the urge to start running too fast (An 8-minute mile!  What??).  And, for some reason that I really cannot explain, I love running through Animal Kingdom.  The scenery is just different; it feels like another spot on earth to me.  Strange.  On the flip side of the coin, they can bulldoze that ramp from World Drive to Buena Vista Drive right before you enter Hollywood Studios.  In a ridiculous side story, while running up that ramp during my first marathon in 2007, they were offering up tongue depressors covered with a bio-freeze like product.  I was ignorant and thought it was some sort of gel/food and nearly grabbed one and shoved it in my pie hole.  Luckily, I realized at the last moment what the product was, but to this day the thought makes me ill.  That ramp, though, sucks.  They need to add another green Army man there, instead of just a medical tent for folks about to die.  Also, with the exception of the baseball stadium, I have never cared much for the trek through ESPN.  Too many turns - way too many turns - to make me happy.  Plus, you're creeping up on mile 20, the infamous "wall," and it just seems to go on forever.  Overall, however, I love the course.  I love the support.  I love the experience.  I can't wait to run it again in January.


----------



## LSUlakes

braycon said:


> What a great question.  I love it!  I have only run the marathon, and there are definitely parts of the course I love and parts I dislike.  One of my favorites used to be the run into EPCOT early in the race when it was still dark and Spaceship Earth was all lit.  Just so cool.  But that's no longer a part of the course.  I love the run down Main Street in the Magic Kingdom, of course, with the crowds lined up and cheering and the castle straight ahead.  The challenge here is to control the urge to start running too fast (An 8-minute mile!  What??).  And, for some reason that I really cannot explain, I love running through Animal Kingdom.  The scenery is just different; it feels like another spot on earth to me.  Strange.  On the flip side of the coin, they can bulldoze that ramp from World Drive to Buena Vista Drive right before you enter Hollywood Studios.  In a ridiculous side story, while running up that ramp during my first marathon in 2007, they were offering up tongue depressors covered with a bio-freeze like product.  I was ignorant and thought it was some sort of gel/food and nearly grabbed one and shoved it in my pie hole.  Luckily, I realized at the last moment what the product was, but to this day the thought makes me ill.  That ramp, though, sucks.  They need to add another green Army man there, instead of just a medical tent for folks about to die.  Also, with the exception of the baseball stadium, I have never cared much for the trek through ESPN.  Too many turns - way too many turns - to make me happy.  Plus, you're creeping up on mile 20, the infamous "wall," and it just seems to go on forever.  Overall, however, I love the course.  I love the support.  I love the experience.  I can't wait to run it again in January.



We share many of the same thoughts on the course! The part about the tongue depressor is funny because a guy I know was running the Boston Marathon and thought it was GU on a stick and ate it. He quickly realized it was Vaseline. I imagine that kept his mind entertained for a while trying to clear his mouth of that lol.


----------



## Chaitali

Great question!  One of my least favorite spots was during the Tower of Terror 10 miler.  There was kind of a trail like area that wasn't paved.  And it was pretty dark since this was a night race.  So it just felt really treacherous in that area.  And I'm not a fan of that stretch of long highway between Animal Kingdom and ESPN or Hollywood Studios.

As far as favorites, I really like the Boardwalk area and of course, love Main Street.


----------



## braycon

LSUlakes said:


> We share many of the same thoughts on the course! The part about the tongue depressor is funny because a guy I know was running the Boston Marathon and thought it was GU on a stick and ate it. He quickly realized it was Vaseline. I imagine that kept his mind entertained for a while trying to clear his mouth of that lol.


 
You know, one of these years they're going to start putting something that actually is nutritious and edible on tongue depressors (anti-fatigue pudding or something), and there isn't one chance in hell I'm going to eat it.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:

My first runDisney race was the marathon weekend Half in 2015. I hadn’t been to Disney in a few years, and making that turn onto Main Street, seeing the castle lit up for the first time in a long time, is a great memory, probably what got me hooked on runDisney. 
Other than that there are several good areas. I, too, really enjoy running through the Animal Kingdom. I think I like all the trees. I ran the Wine & Dine ‘Quarter’ Marathon, and running through the Osborne Lights was amazing. I am glad I got to experience that. 

Bad things: worst - I hate that extremely banked cloverleaf ramp that you have to run up!! (I don’t know all my areas that well, so can’t say for sure where it is.) There are other banked ramps that I dislike too, but there is one you do a full circle on. 
Long stretches of highway...

I’m one of those that doesn’t mind WWofS. Yes there are a lot of turns, and you spend several miles in there, but there is a lot more to look at. The mileage doesn’t drag on to me in there like it does on the stretches to and from the MK.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:

Good question!

5K - it's so short what do you say?  Least favorite the start just out on the roads.  Favorite - running around Epcot in the dark!
10K - Again least favorite is out on the roads and the bests are Boardwalk and Epcot again
Half - My least favorite course.    Best is Main Street and heading to the castle.  Least is all the street running back to Epcot after exiting MK far too soon.
Full - I have too many favorites!!  Main street is obviously the best for me, so I'm going to cheat and list my next favorites.    2) Animal Kingdom.  My favorite park first of all and the half-way point and Expedition Everest and the first chance for beer.  What's not to love?  3) That final mile through world showcase.  It's an amazing victory lap as you approach the finish line.  Least for the full.  I used to hate WWoS, but the last couple of years I haven't minded it as much.  So, I'm going with the section by the treatment plant.  Yuck!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Of the Disney races you have run or planning to run, tell us about two of your favorite spots along the course and two spots that you do not like. With W&D, Marathon weekend, and Star Wars weekends all on the horizon, maybe some of our answers can help prepare those who havent run a Disney race can be better prepared for the good and bad of the different races.


ATTQOTD: I'll do my faves and hates by race...

WDW/PHM/SW 5K: Fave: All of WS. That, to me IS the race: the rest is just another day of getting from the parking lot into EP lol! I don't have a 2nd.
Hate: I can't think of any point I really dislike.
WDW/PHM 10K: Fave: 1. EP. 2. Watching the sun rise over the lake? Sublime.
Hate: 1. that first mile, with the hairpin turn onto the overpass. 2. The Boardwalk - I have no idea why!
WDW Half/PHM half: Fave: 1. The back half of World Dr. heading away from Mk, toward EP. The glorious feeling of finally having room to get into a good rhythm! 2. The final turn out of EP backstage, when you see the finish.
WDW Marathon: Fave: 1. All of AK. 2. EP. Clearly, I really enjoy running in EP lol!
Hate: 1. The back half of World Dr. heading away from MK... which is weird, given how much I love it in the half. 2. Victory Way, both directions. I hate everything, and everyone, at that point.

W&D 10K: Fave: 1. DHS, all decorated and lit up for the holidays! 2. EP. 
Hate: I don't really hate anything about it, but I don't love the Boardwalk stretch.
W&D Half: Um, there's nothing that stands out for me as a "love" or "hate" - which is probably why I'm thinking of dropping it from my repertoire after this year.

SWDS 5K: Fave: 1. and 2. PHOTO OPS!!!
Hate: the price - which is why I skipped it this year 
SWDS 10K: Fave: 1. the 501st in DHS - soooo many amazing photo ops! 2. EP. 
Hate: NOTHING!
SWDS Half: Fave: 1. 501st stops again! 2. The "battle" effects on Bear Island Rd. 
Hate: Not a single thing!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Of the Disney races you have run or planning to run, tell us about two of your favorite spots along the course and two spots that you do not like. With W&D, Marathon weekend, and Star Wars weekends all on the horizon, maybe some of our answers can help prepare those who havent run a Disney race can be better prepared for the good and bad of the different races.



Marathon - my favorite parts of the marathon course are: 1) the stretch from Grand Floridian to AK. I like how it's typically quiet and peaceful, a good environment for settling into the middle portion of the race. Plus, there are normally some rare and interesting characters along that stretch. 2) from Boardwalk to Epcot. Lots of people out cheering, and you know once you enter Epcot you're in the home stretch. Least favorite parts: 1) the out and back before AK. Boring, pointless, and full of too many course cutters. 2) the time spent on Osceola Parkway. I like running through ESPN but hate getting to it from AK. At that point, its usually warm, sunny, and there's nothing much to look at.

Half - favorites: 1) running up Main Street, about the only really interesting part of this course. 2) entering Epcot and running out and back around the tree. Least favorites: 1) Start to MK, nothing but boring darkness. 2) GF to Epcot, aside from the Green Army Man, there's not much to see along this part.

10k - favorites: 1) the loop around the Epcot resorts, filled with people often handing out booze. 2) Running around World Showcase in the dark with the torches lit. Makes me wish the marathon still did this for the first 3 miles. That was the best part of the old full course. Least favorite: 1) starting in the parking lot. 2) the hairpin turn after the first mile or so.

5k - favorites: 1) running through Epcot. 2) running through Epcot. Least favorite: 1) the parking lot. 2) the parking lot.


----------



## PrincessV

Chaitali said:


> Great question!  One of my least favorite spots was during the Tower of Terror 10 miler.  There was kind of a trail like area that wasn't paved.  And it was pretty dark since this was a night race.  So it just felt really treacherous in that area.


I LOVED that stretch! I think I was in a very small minority, though, lol!


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
My first rD event was the Avengers 10K @ DL.  I loved every step of it!  The first section of non-park pavement was filled with anticipation, Cars Land all lit up brought tears to my eyes as I vowed I would be bringing my children there ASAP, I loved watching the jellies bouncing up and down in the dark, the backstage area was pretty cool to look at as someone who grew up hearing dad talk about fixing industrial boilers and HVAC, Steve Rogers was at the half way point, I ran the second half with DH, had never seen toon town before, squealed at IASW all lit up, stopped for a picture next to the Christmas tree, and was thrilled with the crowds and signs on the non-park portion on the way to the finish.  If they bring back DL races, I will be there!
My second rD was the Princess 10K, and after the DL race, I was a little disappointed.  The long slog before getting into the park was too much, I would have preferred them to figure out some way to take us into the front of epcot earlier, even if we had to come back out and weave through again later.  I did love the non-traditional characters outside of Norway, and of course the world showcase was cool.  The resort area was better than the beginning, but still not a park.  As a bonus, DH wheeled the kids out to the course in their stroller so I got high fives from their stuffed animals which DL did not have going for it.  I did appreciate having a bus to take me  back to the hotel whereas in Anaheim I had to walk back to the convention center which was not awesome.

I have two rD events on the horizon.  The cast member 5K is in AK and I am excited to see what they can do with that, and I am hoping a larger portion of the miles are in the park.  I also have zero intent of running, I am there for the sights and sillies with my friend.  I am leary of the half due to the long slog of highway between Epcot and MK, and I am hoping that the way back is not dreadful as I could run a boring race closer to home, but it may not be as flat!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

The only one I've run extensively is Marathon Weekend, so those are the courses I know haven't changed and that I know the best.

5K & 10K-I don't have much bad to say about either of these courses. For 3.1- and 6.2-mile runs they go by very quickly. They're pretty ideal for the length of the run; I even like the starting road portion of the 10K because it gives a nice stretch where the field can spread out before entering the more cramped portions of the course.

Half- Ugh. There's only one good thing about the Half: MK. It is a really awesome good thing, it's the Magic Kingdom after all; but the course other than MK is pretty awful. The exit ramp, multiple overpasses, very little time in Epcot. It achieves the absolute bare minimum that the locale affords.

Full-My favorite course. Obviously love running through the parks. Don't mind WWoS all that much (real bathrooms, shade, track and stadium, etc.). Also, it is some respite after my least favorite portion of the course: the highway after AK all the way into WWoS. That portion is hot, unrelenting, boring, and the spot on the course where the length of the Marathon always hits me hardest.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
I've only done Princess and the highlight was definitely MK. Nothing beats seeing the castle! I also really loved the first few miles- I think the excitement of finally running made everything seem so exciting! 
Like others, I didn't love the long stretch of highway after MK, especially around Mile 8.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Neither of the runDisney races I've done exist anymore.   Well, W&D does, but I did it the last year of night races, so the course doesn't exist anymore and on top of that we only ran half of it because of the lightning delay.  But I guess I'll answer even though it's not relevant anymore.

Tink HM
Best - All the parts in the park and all the Red Hat ladies that were there as you exited DD out to the streets of Anaheim
Worst - Everything after the Red Hat ladies

W&D HM (night time)
Best - Running through the Osborne Lights and just running around in general at night in HS, Boardwalk, and Epcot
Worst - The roads outside WWoS, after the wheeee we're running at Disney enthusiasm wore off


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - My answers all tie to the marathon, and they are common answers: Favorites - every step of the run through Magic Kingdom and my walk through Epcot with beer in hand as I finish the race. My least favorite - the race track and the entire ESPN WoS Complex.


----------



## braycon

It was interesting when the race track was a part of the marathon.  I fully intended to hate it - and I did hate that ridiculously steep tunnel entrance - but I actually enjoyed it.  I appreciated all the folks who brought their vehicles and provided support that early in the morning.  I didn't care much for running on the grass on exit, but I do miss it.  It was infinitely better than the out and back addition on Western Way they added to make up for some of that lost distance, and which I loathe entirely (3rd worst part of the course).


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD:

WnD 10k: Loved everything about it! Especially the Bordwalk, DHS decorated for the Holidays and Epcot at night.

WnD Half: Loved the fact that, because Day Light Saving ajustements, this race is so different from the 10k. The above points are now in the day and with regular guests and spectators. Completely a different vibe. Favorite part is AK and Epcot but even the stretch in between was good because I could run, watch other runners, read spectators signs and there were well placed characters. I am so glad this was my first Half, especially after reading your answers about WDW Half.

A special mention to the fact that WnD Half includes a Sunday night party. Favorite parts of those were the DISmeet and all the rides. Least favorite:  It was the end of the weekend!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Favorites: 1) Running through World Showcase- I always get a little burst of energy to take me to the finish.  2) The fireworks at the beginning, mainly becasue I know I'm finally going to move.

Least Favorites: 1) The stretch between DHS and Boardwalk- too tight.  2) The treatment plant (I think that's what it is?) smell before Animal Kingdom- I only remember this at W&D 2017 HM, so not sure if this is on other courses.

Yesterday's ATTQOTD: I bought a bladder for my hydration vest a few months ago, for all the long miles I'd be putting in this summer... that didn't happen. It's still in the box. But I'm sure it will come in handy during the long training runs leading up to marathon weekend.


----------



## Disney at Heart

“runDisney: Where every mile is magic, ... except mile 11!”  
-Cast member, Marathon morning 2018, about 3:30 am, 33*

(and even at the waste treatment plant, I’d rather be there than home)


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Oh man, this question got my emotions flowing... and I apologize in advance for so much Disneyland Race talk. 

Disneyland 10k: In 2014, this was my first runDisney race. This was also my first time going to California Adventure. Being able to experience Carsland and the Pier during sunrise when I had never seen then before in my life was the best feeling. I smiled so big, I got teary eyed, it was perfect. This is the equivalent of running through the castle, but at another park. There is also this tunnel on the 10k course that dips down and back up and everyone hates it, but I love it! Plus you get to run through the castle still when you get to Disneyland. This course is the most magical course in the world. You can't convince me otherwise.

Disneyland Half: In 2014, I did the challenge and I wish I had trained more so I could have enjoyed this race more, but I was struggling. The best parts were the old classic cars lined up during a more desolate area on the way to the Honda Center. (They weren't there during the last Disneyland race, the Superhero Half and it made me sad). Then there was this back trail before you got to the Angel's Stadium that I actually liked. Then running through Angel's Stadium was SO MUCH FUN! Anything I didn't like, I chalk it up to the fact that I just wasn't ready to run a Half Marathon at the time.

I won't talk about Tink or Avengers. I know these aren't helpful now, but these two races were my first and mean so much to me.

W&D 10k: Man, those first three miles are the worst and then that dang overpass/turn/hill, UGH. But then finally getting to DHS was cool, because I always loved running through the streets of California Adventure and DHS is similar just add a huge Christmas tree!

W&D Half: Boring, Firework shrapnel falling on my head, Waste treatment plant, boring, boring, oooo Animal Kingdom (that was cool because it was my first time there), but then OMG the trek from AK around that overpass/turn/hill, and finally to DHS is awful. And since I hadn't been to the boardwalk or Epcot when I had ran this, I thought the boardwalk WAS Epcot and when you think that it makes 13 miles seem like FOREVER. Anyway, I wasn't a fan of this course. 

I'm really being a Debbie Downer about these, sorry. I just miss the Disneyland races. Maybe Marathon weekend will be different. I haven't done a 5k at WDW or the Marathon soooooo.


----------



## TCB in FLA

YawningDodo said:


> I was going to post this in my training journal, but...I think it's worth getting input from the larger group.
> 
> I did only my Tuesday run last week, no Thursday run, no Saturday long run (for context, my longest long run has been 3 miles), didn't even do my morning walks on the off days. That was because I had very noticeable swelling in both legs, the left more than the right, and lingering shin pain for several days in the left. I've had some swelling towards each evening that I'd been chalking up to water retention since it's summer and I've been eating poorly (way too much fast food, which means way too much salt on top of everything else that's bad for me in it), but after things suddenly coming to a head last week I'm wondering if I've been beating my legs up more than I thought I was. There's also the issue, as I mentioned in my journal, that my new running shoes slip a little in the heel no matter how I lace them and I think it contributed to the problem. Of course, the big contributor was the fact that I noticed my shin hurting more than usual about halfway through the run (I've had mild pain after each run that goes away within a few hours...another clue that I was doing worse things to myself than I thought?) and...kept going through the pain. Gee, what's that thing we don't do, again?
> 
> Because this is still so new to me, I get a little scared when I see myself just _not running_ for most of a week, especially since I didn't do any of my weekend routine to prepare to start up again this week. I have no plan for this week, running laundry's not done, none of that. Having started things and then quit when it got too hard, I remember having times where I would intend to pick something back up again after a break and just never did--so while I don't want to throw myself back into behaviors that could cause an injury, I'm being very conscious of the need to keep thinking about running and making real, solid plans for what I'm going to do next. Last week was more hectic than I'd expected, so it wasn't until last night that I got back to doing a little reading and thinking about what this looks like.
> 
> Thoughts I'm having...I'm on the Galloway method, and it seems he's recommending (at this stage at least) two "maintenance" runs on weekdays and one long, slow run on the weekend with a full rest day before the long run. What I've been doing are two half-hour runs on weekdays during which I push myself about as hard as I can sustain for that half hour, and I do about 70 minutes of walking the day before my long run mostly out of scheduling convenience (I walk to work on my walking days, and Saturday's a better day for me to run than Sunday). I'm currently running 10 seconds, walking 50, and my pace rarely gets under 15:00 per mile--more often I'm around 15:30. This is after I deliberately slowed myself down because I could tell I was hurting my shins and fading at the ends of runs when I ran 15/45 and pushed for a faster pace. Now I'm wondering if I need to slow down even more, and that's disheartening. I think the 10/50 ratio is alright, but...and this is seriously frustrating...I'm wondering if I should be aiming for something more like 16:00. I'm about 60-70 pounds heavier than I'd ultimately like to be, which is less a concern in terms of "burn fat now!" (I'm viewing weight loss as a secondary benefit of running, if it happens at all) and more a concern in terms of "I'm putting stress on my joints." So I recognize that 16:00 at 10/50 might be the best I can do right now without hurting myself. It's frustrating, though.
> 
> In the long term, my goals include running a half marathon next June and the WDW Marathon in January 2020. So far I've gone into this with the assumption that my focus throughout my training needs to be on distance and that I'll naturally be able to increase my intervals as I build up endurance. I can't explain exactly how the thought got in my head, but now I keep coming back to the thought that maybe I should focus on increasing my ability to run longer intervals on shorter runs before I build much further past 3 miles. I just imagine myself slogging through ten miles at my current ratio and pace and it doesn't sound like where I'll want to be. I'm thinking about things like...if I focus on short distance runs (maybe up to 10K) now through January, I'll still have six months to train to run the HM distance, and then another six months to train to run marathon distance. And maybe being able to run more and walk less by the time I start adding longer runs will make things easier at that point. But then I don't know if teaching myself to run higher ratios on shorter runs will be better or worse for preventing injury than focusing only on distance.
> 
> And so, back to the injury question...I think there are a couple things I need to examine. First, I need to get serious about stretching, which I haven't really been doing (if only because every time I look up how and what to stretch I get inundated with what seems like a billion different stretches I'll never remember to do after every run). Second, I suspect strength training might benefit me--that's strength training in terms of building up my core and any other muscle groups that might help me function better as a runner. Third, I need to deal with the shoe situation. Any recommendations for getting the heel to stop slipping? I was informed in my journal thread that some running stores will exchange shoes even if they've been run in a bit, but the store from which I bought them is a three hour drive away. If I need to replace the shoes, I'm probably more inclined to go to the other one that's only a 90 minute drive and just eat the cost of the additional pair. Fourth, I do need to consider what my priorities are as I build my training plan going forward and as I decide whether to slow down on those weekday runs and make them truly "easy" instead of the "moderate" I suspect they currently are. And, too, whether I need to take Fridays off from walking to give my legs a full rest before the long run instead of taking that rest the day after.
> 
> For now I'm committing to at least walking throughout this week, whether or not I get any runs in before the weekend. So whether or not I think of anything else, I need to post this and go--it's past time for me to set out to walk to work.
> 
> *Edit: *Yeah, didn't get the walk in, waited too long to start and just drove to work. So that's starting the week out less than ideally.


I’m catching up on the board during my lunch break, so don’t have time for a long response but I can share some info on the customized Galloway plan. I just signed up for my third round with Coach Twiggs, and I really like having a plan in place for my goals that I don’t need to (over)think about. I’ll send you a PM later when I have some time to share some details of the program.


----------



## TheHamm

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Oh man, this question got my emotions flowing... and I apologize in advance for so much Disneyland Race talk.
> 
> Disneyland 10k: In 2014, this was my first runDisney race. This was also my first time going to California Adventure. Being able to experience Carsland and the Pier during sunrise when I had never seen then before in my life was the best feeling. I smiled so big, I got teary eyed, it was perfect. This is the equivalent of running through the castle, but at another park. There is also this tunnel on the 10k course that dips down and back up and everyone hates it, but I love it! Plus you get to run through the castle still when you get to Disneyland. *This course is the most magical course in the world. You can't convince me otherwise.*
> 
> I'm really being a Debbie Downer about these, sorry. I just miss the Disneyland races. Maybe Marathon weekend will be different. I haven't done a 5k at WDW or the Marathon soooooo.



I have had but one opportunity to run the course, and I think it made the WDW equivalent seem less exciting than if I had ran them in the opposite order.  Also, I realize Cars Land was so magical to me I forgot all about the castle!  It is that good!  I also did not hate the tunnel.  People around me were griping about it long before we got there and I was expecting Jasper and Horace from 101 Dalmations to be waiting at the tunnel to snatch people and stuff them into sacks or something so villainous.  

my first half will be at WDW in 2019, so I am holding out hope that 2020 DL will be back and I can get my first challenge or coast to coast


----------



## cavepig

I love it all of every course as my brain has blocked any parts I did not enjoy :0

But top 2 favorites -  Main St. during the half & full and Entering World Showcase during the full

Top 2 least - any & all banked roads and the end of the half course before entering Epcot. (It ended the same when I did Wine & Dine 2016 as well, that course while I didn't mind it was lacking compared to what it is now.)



jennamfeo said:


> Firework shrapnel falling on my head


 Really, That sounds awful!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I’ve only run Princess and SWDS.

Princess 5K: It’s short so being able to fit 2/3 of it in Epcot is awesome. Don’t care for the trash smell as you enter the park in the backstage area. 

Princess 10K: I really enjoy this course so my only complaint is the trash aroma as you enter the backstage area of Epcot.

Princess Half: MK is my favorite portion. Least favorite has to the long stretch of nothing once you leave the MK resorts.  They need to add better entertainment and characters along that section. That hairpin turn inside of Epcot annoys me. 

Star Wars 10K: That long section from MK to HS would be my least favorite. They do a much better job with entertainment/characters than they do with Princess though!  My favorite is running through HS. 

Star Wars Half:  I guess the sewage plant would be the worst part of the course. They really did a great job with on course entertainment in the section leading up to it though. My favorite part was from when you entered HS up until the finish line at Epcot. Those last few miles went by fast.


----------



## LSUlakes

For anyone wondering how your summer running conditions compare with others, have a look at this map. The map below explains the multiple treadmill, late evening and very early runs for me. lol


----------



## SarahDisney

My favorite part of that map is Alaska


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Of the Disney races you have run or planning to run, tell us about two of your favorite spots along the course and two spots that you do not like. With W&D, Marathon weekend, and Star Wars weekends all on the horizon, maybe some of our answers can help prepare those who havent run a Disney race can be better prepared for the good and bad of the different races.


ATTQOTD: I have only run the Half, so I'll comment on that race. Besides running through the parks which are obviously the best parts of all these races, I liked the start with the fireworks after each wave. I liked looking back and seeing them go off for the waves that were released after me. I also liked running through the main MK parking gate and through the TTC. For Dislikes: all the parts of the course that were narrow. I also did not like that little 180° wrap around the cones. They couldn't extend another part of the course a couple 100 feet to avoid that?

With the Full Marathon and Star Wars challenges coming up, there is alot I am looking forward to  and alot I am dreading


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> For anyone wondering how your summer running conditions compare with others, have a look at this map. The map below explains the multiple treadmill, late evening and very early runs for me. lol



You see that teeny tiny part of Alabama on the Georgia line that is in the red? That's where I live.


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> For anyone wondering how your summer running conditions compare with others, have a look at this map. The map below explains the multiple treadmill, late evening and very early runs for me. lol



I know MA is in the purple which makes it not seem too bad, but it has been brutal for those of us not used to this oppressive humidity. Bring on Fall


----------



## jennamfeo

That map is a lie. It's aggressively been 110* and above from noon - 6pm here since July and it has my city on the cusp of yellow/orange. Nope@nope.com


----------



## PrincessV

My immediate area is oppressively hot 24-7 this time of year, forget 12-6pm! But what keeps driving me to the treadmill is the lightning. 2 more months...


----------



## LSUlakes

Conversation I'm having with a running friend discussing figuring out paces.

Me- So should I run a neighborhood 5k and base the next few months of training on that result?

Him - Just run by feel. Run til you feel like you're going to puke and then dial it back a bit so you don't puke.

Me- Solid advice. lol


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:

I have run marathon weekend 3 times.
W&D once in 2016 when they moved it to a day time run.
Avengers run in DL last November was a very disappointing course.
Likes:
Running up mainstreet in MK
The spectators cheering
Running into AK during the marathon is energizing because it marks halfway.
Entering the boardwalk area marks getting close to the end.
In 2017 during the marathon my sister and I shared a beer in world showcase as we ran through. Rundisney even captured it in a photo.

Dislikes: narrow paths, loop around areas.
During the half I don’t enjoy the road stretch at mile 9/10. It is long and boring.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  There's just something very special about running through Disneyland in the very early morning especially when the park is essentially empty aside from the runners.  So quiet and peaceful.  

I also love running by Paradise Bay in California Adventure with the World of Color fountains going and Carsland is fun.  

Angels Stadium is always awesome to run through and the cosplay mile in Garden Grove during the Star Wars Half always provided a nice boost and caused my Star Wars geek to grin from ear to ear and then some.  

Disney World:  Seeing the Osborne Lights with just runners in 2012 was great.  A stark contrast from the wall to wall mass humanity the night before.  I also got to experience Animal Kingdom at night that way long before they actually opened the park at night.  

I've never run through the Magic Kingdom.  That changes come January.  I love running through Epcot in general.

I hope to some day run through Star Wars Galaxy's Edge.  



PrincessV said:


> SWDS 5K: Fave: 1. and 2. PHOTO OPS!!!
> Hate: the price - which is why I skipped it this year
> SWDS 10K: Fave: 1. the 501st in DHS - soooo many amazing photo ops! 2. EP.
> Hate: NOTHING!
> SWDS Half: Fave: 1. 501st stops again! 2. The "battle" effects on Bear Island Rd.
> Hate: Not a single thing!


Dark Side in general has so much going for it.   I especially love running through World Showcase with all the Star Wars music playing over the sound system.  



jennamfeo said:


> Oh man, this question got my emotions flowing... and I apologize in advance for so much Disneyland Race talk.


No need to apologize for Disneyland race talk.  Without Disneyland, there is no Walt Disney World.  If Disneyland had failed, there would be no runDisney.  



jennamfeo said:


> Then running through Angel's Stadium was SO MUCH FUN!


I've talked to people who have ran the Coast to Coast and think Angels Stadium was the best part of runDisney races.  I've certainly never experienced anything like it at any Walt Disney World race.  I can't really fully describe what it feels like to run through Angels Stadium that very first time with all the people in the crowd cheering _for you_.  Running by as the little kids high five you and/or call out your name or shirt ranks as such as amazing experience.  As a little boy I dreamed of playing major league baseball and that gave me a tiny taste of what that might feel like.  



huskies90 said:


> With the Full Marathon and Star Wars challenges coming up, there is alot I am looking forward to  and alot I am dreading


I alternate between insane excitement for Dopey and dread about running the marathon.  I'll miss Star Wars next year.  For a variety of reasons, I may never be able to run a Star Wars race at Disney World again, but I got to do it twice and accomplished the Kessel Run.  Hopefully it returns to Disneyland so I can run through Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> For anyone wondering how your summer running conditions compare with others, have a look at this map. The map below explains the multiple treadmill, late evening and very early runs for me. lol



Am I reading the one box correctly that this is representative of data from 1998 to 2017 ("Hourly ASOS 1998-2017")?  So this isn't what we've seen this particular summer but an average over the last 19 years?


----------



## Chaitali

Sleepless Knight said:


> Disney World: Seeing the Osborne Lights with just runners in 2012 was great. A stark contrast from the wall to wall mass humanity the night before. I also got to experience Animal Kingdom at night that way long before they actually opened the park at night.



Ooh... I forgot about the Osborne Lights.  That really was magical.  I ran Wine and Dine the year it was shortened and I think that may also have been the last year it was a night race.  I wasn't sure if we were going to get to run through the lights since the race was cut down from a half to around 7 miles.  But we turned the corner and saw them and it was amazing.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> For anyone wondering how your summer running conditions compare with others, have a look at this map. The map below explains the multiple treadmill, late evening and very early runs for me. lol



I'd like to see how that map changes if the date range was narrowed to 2010-Present.  It certainly is not representative of what we've had here in the Raleigh, NC area the last few years...


----------



## LSUlakes

DopeyBadger said:


> Am I reading the one box correctly that this is representative of data from 1998 to 2017 ("Hourly ASOS 1998-2017")?  So this isn't what we've seen this particular summer but an average over the last 19 years?



Overlooked that part. They way the map was presented made it seem like for this summer. My bad on that one.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@LSUlakes

August 25  ARC of York Rail Trail 10 Miler  Goal <1:32

My legacy race, and my first race longer than a 5k.  6th consecutive year of doing it.  4 of the previous 5 run in 1:32.  The other one was 1:40 in stifling heat and humidity.  Hoping to see that elusive number better than 1:32.  Been trying to get aligned with my very own @DopeyBadger training plan.  I think he's got me at 1:31 for this race, which would be a PR.  Even the March 10 Miler I ran a few years ago:  1:32.


----------



## StacyStrong

StacyStrong said:


> Whaaaaaaat?!? You're amazing lol. I downloaded a separate interval timer because I didn't know you could do it in runkeeper. Thaaaaank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> Does it ding or something after every interval?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> jennamfeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use this feature for my speed worko
Click to expand...




jennamfeo said:


> I use this feature for my speed workouts. You can set it by mileage or time and then I also set it to say fast or slow. At the interval change, mine will say "1 mile fast" or "2 min slow". That way I know what I should be doing in case I forget haha.




I was able to set the interval, but it just made my wrist buzz. I need to figure out how to get it to talk to me lol.  

.
Does anyone else find running indoors significantly harder? I run slower and it ...hurts my ankles? I don't feel that pain running outdoors. But ugh. It's been SO hot. 

Tracking runs is also more annoying indoors as well.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have done marathon weekend and princess weekend. 

5k: Love everything about running through World Showcase in the dark. The only thing I didn’t like about it was that it seemed like it was over so quickly. I don’t consider myself a fast runner but the time just seem to blow by running in there. 

10k: World showcase and running around the Epcot hotels. Not a fan of the sharp turn shortly after mile 1 becasue they usually put a character stop there and it just has more people bunched together. 

Half: Hands down the magic kingdom! A close second is the TTC. Loathe cone alley and that long stretch past where they typically do the food/gel and water stop. Cone alley bugs me a lot more during the half compared to the full. 

Full: Favorites are the magic kingdom and that stretch from entering Hollywood studios on with the victory lap in world showcase. You’ve got people cheering you on from that point on. I don’t hate WWoS (but I don’t like it either). The part I hated the worst was the entrance and exit to WWoS. It’s so jam packed with people and so hard to pass people even if you have the energy to.


----------



## Bree

StacyStrong said:


> I was able to set the interval, but it just made my wrist buzz. I need to figure out how to get it to talk to me lol.
> 
> .
> Does anyone else find running indoors significantly harder? I run slower and it ...hurts my ankles? I don't feel that pain running outdoors. But ugh. It's been SO hot.
> 
> Tracking runs is also more annoying indoors as well.



By indoors do you mean track or treadmill?  I’ve used the treadmill a bazillion times this summer. It felt weird and awkward at first, but i got used to it. I always put it on an incline of 1%. I bought the Garmin Foot Pod to track the treadmill runs otherwise my Garmin tracks me by the motion of my arm swinging or I had to trust the treadmill data. It is amazing to see just how different my pace is compared to what the treadmill says I am doing. It was crazy seeing how different each treadmill at the gym was calibrated too.


----------



## StacyStrong

Bree said:


> By indoors do you mean track or treadmill?  I’ve used the treadmill a bazillion times this summer. It felt weird and awkward at first, but i got used to it. I always put it on an incline of 1%. I bought the Garmin Foot Pod to track the treadmill runs otherwise my Garmin tracks me by the motion of my arm swinging or I had to trust the treadmill data. It is amazing to see just how different my pace is compared to what the treadmill says I am doing. It was crazy seeing how different each treadmill at the gym was calibrated too.



Treadmill. I don't have a track here. Maybe I'll try a slight incline. Yeah, the data is definitely off when tracking arm movement. It has me at a 45 min/mile pace for one interval and a 4 minute pace for another. Definitely inaccurate. 

I'm ready for the fall!!!!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> Conversation I'm having with a running friend discussing figuring out paces.
> 
> Me- So should I run a neighborhood 5k and base the next few months of training on that result?
> 
> Him - Just run by feel. Run til you feel like you're going to puke and then dial it back a bit so you don't puke.
> 
> Me- Solid advice. lol



My friend always says "puke and rally," so there is no dialing back in his mind.


----------



## FFigawi

opusone said:


> My friend always says "puke and rally," so there is no dialing back in his mind.



Works for a night out on the town, too


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: I've only done Princess once, and just the half, so I can only answer for that. The most magical moment for me was the second the castle came into view. I also loved making the u-turn in Epcot and coming back around to Spaceship Earth.

I wasn't crazy about a lot of the backstage portions. The roughest time for us (my friend was really struggling) was the stretch of highway up until the last water stop and medical tent.


----------



## Miranda

Chaitali said:


> Ooh... I forgot about the Osborne Lights.  That really was magical.  I ran Wine and Dine the year it was shortened and I think that may also have been the last year it was a night race.  I wasn't sure if we were going to get to run through the lights since the race was cut down from a half to around 7 miles.  But we turned the corner and saw them and it was amazing.


Yeah, I spent like 10 minutes just wandering around in the lights and taking pictures and video.


----------



## Miranda

StacyStrong said:


> Does anyone else find running indoors significantly harder? I run slower and it ...hurts my ankles? I don't feel that pain running outdoors. But ugh. It's been SO hot.
> 
> Tracking runs is also more annoying indoors as well.


Yes, 100% harder for me to run on a treadmill than outdoors.  I can't run as fast, I feel awkward, the deck just kills my legs.

I am getting better at it from running at Orangetheory, but the treadmills there are not the same as the treadmills at a regular gym.  They are squishy and bouncy and and have easy to use buttons to adjust the speed on intervals because we're always doing intervals of some sort on there.  The only treadmill that I have ever run on that didn't kill my legs.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

opusone said:


> My friend always says "puke and rally," so there is no dialing back in his mind.


This is the way that I trained until I hit my 40s. It works. You really are capable of more that you imagine, but you have to be willing to pay a price to get there.


----------



## ZellyB

I am opposed to puking.


----------



## AFwifelife

ZellyB said:


> I am opposed to puking.


+1


----------



## SarahDisney

I run slow because when I do, I don't feel a need to puke.
I get that some people feel a sense of accomplishment when they push themselves to a point where they've exhausted all of their reserves (and they have to puke), but ... not for me. I've done it once or twice, and it just left me feeling annoyed. To each their own.


----------



## braycon

BuckeyeBama said:


> This is the way that I trained until I hit my 40s. It works. You really are capable of more that you imagine, but you have to be willing to pay a price to get there.


That's a bit more expensive than I'm interested in.


----------



## Bree

AFwifelife said:


> +1



 +2


----------



## KSellers88

Bree said:


> +2



+3


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Works for a night out on the town, too



There are two kinds of puking:
Your night is over
A fresh new start to your evening
(Not sure how that applies to running.)  

ATTQOTD catchup:
I've regretted a number of shorts ordered online or in store that my thighs/backside decided to eat for lunch when out on a run.  I can't seem to learn my lesson, bike short style or nothing.  

Favorite parts of a disrun course are, the lil castle, (waiting for Jan to get the big castle),world showcase in epcot, Carsland in DCA! & Pandora!!
Least favorite was probably between mile 9 and 11ish of the DL half that was just sort of concrete and houses.   Animal Kingdom parking lot was pretty "meh" too.  Neither was bad though...I've had far less scenic places in local races.  So I guess I'm not a hard customer to please.

Treadmill calibrations - I swear I can tell when I'm on a machine at planet fitness that feels faster or slower than my normal paces that I use.  I'm sure I could chalk it up to me being more fatigued or in shape or whatever.  There's times I've moved to another machine and others where I just clicked up or down on the pace and got in the proper total time I wanted.  I'm sure it's a mental thing but I swear there are days the treadmill feels WAY TOO FAST for such an easy pace.  Even at incline 1.  Whereas outdoors I have a better grasp on pace and feel.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Favorite part of the courses (same for half and full): Magic Kingdom after you exit the roundabout in front of the castle (does that have a name?) Main Street is OK, but I worry about crashing with all the picture takers. Leaving the roundabout, running past Space Mountain reminds me of high school rope drops, trying to be first in line on Space Mountain. We were allowed to RUN back then!

Least favorite: Osceola Parkway. Boring, points out the stupidity of running a marathon, as you pass people 2 miles ahead of you, but 50 feet away. Usually hot by then. I used to hate WWOS but I've come to appreciate it as the oasis between the Osceola Parkway stretches (plus you can hit a real restroom there).

ATTunofficialQOTD: Never run till I puked, but I have run till I passed out. I recommend passing out over puking.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTYQOTD: The Disneyland 10k races are the absolute best. There's nothing like sunrise in Cars Land. That was my first race of any kind.

I've done them all at WDW. The big moments for me are turning the corner up Main Street and seeing Cinderalla's Castle lit up, and entering the World Showcase at the end of the marathon. Those moments get me. Otherwise, WDW races all have the same big drawback: lots of empty course. But, obviously, that doesn't stop me.


----------



## braycon

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTunofficialQOTD: Never run till I puked, but I have run till I passed out. I recommend passing out over puking.



This does NOT sound like a better option.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

braycon said:


> This does NOT sound like a better option.



The cleanup is easier.


----------



## braycon

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The cleanup is easier.



Nicely done!


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The cleanup is easier.


Not running related: but I've puked in my husband's car twice, so I think he would agree.


----------



## braycon

jennamfeo said:


> Not running related: but I've puked in my husband's car twice, so I think he would agree.



I stand corrected!  Passing out might just be the better option.


----------



## dis_or_dat

I've only run 2 disney races, both at DL:

Tinkerbell Half 2015 - amazing crowd support
Star Wars Rebel Challenge 2017 - crowd support a little diminished (sign of things to come!) but still had 501st legion and all the photostops, so that was awesome

Best parts: Castle, Carsland, and WoC 
Worst parts: running through Anaheim with no crowd support (which actually wasn't that bad). But I think the 10k was almost all park.


----------



## SheHulk

Chasing Dopey said:


> ATTYQOTD: The Disneyland 10k races are the absolute best. There's nothing like sunrise in Cars Land. That was my first race of any kind.
> 
> I've done them all at WDW. The big moments for me are turning the corner up Main Street and seeing Cinderalla's Castle lit up, and entering the World Showcase at the end of the marathon. Those moments get me. Otherwise, WDW races all have the same big drawback: lots of empty course. But, obviously, that doesn't stop me.


I like these and also any high school marching band area. The kids are always full of energy.


----------



## Keels

Speaking of nope@nope.com ... one of my best girlfriends is running the Leadville 100 tomorrow. She's been there "camping" in her car as she acclimates to the elevation, since we live in a REALLY flat part of North Texas and this is what the course looks like:

 

I was supposed to be there crewing with her, but obviously am not because #StupidFoot. But I'm a ball of nerves for her. She's devoted most of the last year to two-plus hour drives to any kind of terrain in our area only to have to run nine-plus hours and then drive home. Her goal is just to finish, and I know she'll be truly devastated if she doesn't. She has a great crew with her for support and an outstanding pacer/mule for the last 50 miles. Our friend group wrote 100 tiny notes of encouragement for her to carry and read when she needs motivation out on the course. 

Her training partner finished the Ouray 100 a couple of weeks ago with LITERALLY one second to spare before the official finish cutoff, and after missing the previous cutoff by over an hour (If anyone is curious about his race story, he did a really long, REALLY great recap that I'd be happy to share), so I know that made her a bit more nervous about things going in to Leadville.

The biggest thing she has going for her is she did the "training camp" a few weeks ago - so she's run the entire course in three segments over three days, so there will be no true surprises for her once she starts. 

Anyway - if you are so inclined, just send up some good vibes for #Bib789 this weekend!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Just looking at that elevation makes me want to throw up.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Of the Disney races you have run or planning to run, tell us about two of your favorite spots along the course and two spots that you do not like. With W&D, Marathon weekend, and Star Wars weekends all on the horizon, maybe some of our answers can help prepare those who havent run a Disney race can be better prepared for the good and bad of the different races.



My two favorite parts of Disney races no longer exist.  #1 was the early morning run through Epcot for the full in January and #2 was the run through the Osborne lights when W&D was a night race.  Least favorite has to be the run back to Epcot after going through MK in the January full.  It is just so boring.


----------



## TheHamm

Keels said:


> Speaking of nope@nope.com ... one of my best girlfriends is running the Leadville 100 tomorrow. She's been there "camping" in her car as she acclimates to the elevation, since we live in a REALLY flat part of North Texas and this is what the course looks like:
> 
> View attachment 344487
> Anyway - if you are so inclined, just send up some good vibes for #Bib789 this weekend!


All I see in that profile is the devil and his horns.  I am impressed with anyone who shows up to the start!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

TheHamm said:


> All I see in that profile is the devil and his horns.  I am impressed with anyone who shows up to the start!


I think I pulled a muscle just reading about the course!


----------



## avondale

StacyStrong said:


> I was able to set the interval, but it just made my wrist buzz. I need to figure out how to get it to talk to me lol.
> 
> .
> Does anyone else find running indoors significantly harder? I run slower and it ...hurts my ankles? I don't feel that pain running outdoors. But ugh. It's been SO hot.
> 
> Tracking runs is also more annoying indoors as well.



I really just can't run at any pace other than super-easy on a treadmill and commit to it. It just seems so hard and somehow even if I watch TV or a movie, there isn't enough distraction to keep me from wanting to take breaks.  Much better to run outside, even if it's really hot.  This summer I have found the T+D adjustments to be sufficient to keep me from feeling like I'm going to die.


----------



## bovie

ATTQOTD: 
Favs- I've run princess and Wine and Dine.  Love the choir at the end of princess.  For the Wine and Dine half, I didn't really look at the course beforehand, so I kinda forgot which parks we'd be running through.  It was nice to not realize a park was coming until I was about to run through it.  Oh, and Boardwalk!

Least fav- that long stretch coming up on Epcot at the end of princess.   And whichever part of Wine and Dine made me pull over and dry heave last year.  Maybe mile 10?  That sucked.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

BuckeyeBama said:


> I think I pulled a muscle just reading about the course!



Bahahahahaha, right?!! 

I’m gonna add that race to my calendar on the 12th of Never Gonna Happen


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Of the Disney races you have run or planning to run, tell us about two of your favorite spots along the course and two spots that you do not like. With W&D, Marathon weekend, and Star Wars weekends all on the horizon, maybe some of our answers can help prepare those who havent run a Disney race can be better prepared for the good and bad of the different races.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I've only run the marathon so my answers will pertain to that particular race. The good: Early on in the race, running down main street. Crowds are awesome and the view is magical. My other choice is entering Hollywood Studios. I know once I get there I am nearly done and I am likely to finish the race. Also at that point there are plenty of things to look at to keep my mind off of how uncomfortable I am. Now for the bad: The portion of the course that is a out and back with the u-turn. Making the turn just kills my momentum, its just the worse. My second choice had two options and after much thought it has to go to with the ESPN World Wide of Sports. For starters, it seems to take forever to get through. I think the reason for it is because of how many turns you take while in it and the narrow paths you run on. I do like the little time on the track and the baseball field. It doesnt help that near the end of this section of the course is where one would typically hit the "wall". Once you leave though you feel a little relief as you watch others just about to start what you just finished, until a mile later when you deal with the only challenging hill / overpass of the course. They do make this part fun with the army guy from Toy Story though.



I have only done ToT and the full marathon.  Since TOT was my first real race (my POT race had 150 people) I was very overwhelmed.  I remember some stuff but I had a lot of stuff going on at home and I was just focused on trying not to get swept.  I don't remember much about the course, other than the on and off ramps with those crazy angles that killed my ankles.  Those I could have done without.  

The full has a lot of likes and dislikes for me.  I love the first few miles when you know you are approaching MK.  Running down Main Street obviously.  Running by the GF (my favorite resort).  I like running through AK. WWOS sucks just because it feels like it will never end but I like that it's flat and has real bathrooms, as previously mentioned. I should say, real bathrooms without huge lines. Then I love the last stretch, once you enter HS.  You are in the parks, you know you are almost done, and there is stuff to look at.  



ZellyB said:


> I am opposed to puking.



Vomiting is my biggest phobia. I run for fun and enjoyment. If I run hard enough to vomit it has taken the enjoyment out for me.


----------



## YawningDodo

UuuugggGGGGHHH

We daytripped yesterday and I finally got new shoes...but the smoke that rolled in from the wildfires while I was on my hiatus has persisted. Constant stuffy noses, more frequent headaches, all that fun stuff. Looks like instead of jumping right back in I'll be touring some gyms this week so I can try to set myself up for indoor runs.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...

ATTQOTD: I have fallen once before on a training run. It was still dark outside and on a route I run often where the paved pathway curves but everyone just runs through the dirt area. Well I misjudged the location of a tree root and my foot got caught on it causing me to not so gracefully fall. I put my hands out to prevent my face from getting destroyed and as i slid my finger slammed into another root. Luckily only 2-3 people saw, so initially only my pride was hurt. I was only a mile or two into a long run (I think it was 15 miles that day). I get up and start dusting myself off and see what the damage is. I had a nasty bruise on my thigh that was formed from the slide. It actually made a whole in my running shorts and it burned a bit but nothing I could not handle. Then I was dusting off my water bottles and thats when I realized something was not right with my finger. I looked down at it and from the knuckle it was bent sideways. A little moment of panic, but then I started to think about what to do here. I decided I was going to pull it outward and then over to get it straight again. It did not hurt that much, I guess because of the adrenaline. I ran the mile or so back to my truck to call my wife who was going to come out to campus later that day to see if she could bring some tape, so I could tape two fingers together. After that, I thought well theres nothing I can do here that I doctor will do differently so I went ahead and finished then run. Finger bothered me a bit during the run but I made it. Took a few months for it to finally work normal again but for now it works fine. I slow down a lot more now when I run that path when its still dark these days lol.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Too many falls to count. Lots of blood lost,  but no major injuries. Just cuts, scrapes and bruises. Mostly my ego has been bruised when my falls have been seen by others.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...


ATTQOTD: Yep, in the last few years, I have tripped and fallen 3 times on runs. It's not pretty when it happens. In all three cases I was on a sidewalk in busy areas and looking ahead at distance road conditions and/or traffic and didn't see heaves in the sidewalk.  Luckily, I was able to get up and run with just some bruises and scraped up knees and palms but no major damage. As for people seeing me, the first time, I don't think anyone saw me. The second time, a car pulled over to see if I was OK. And the third time I fell in front of a whole group of pedestrians waiting at a light to cross a street. Very embarrassing!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  

I've fallen lots during training runs back when I had my unfixed ankle.  If I looked it wrong, it seemed like I could fall.  One of my better wipe outs was at Disney when I was running around POFQ/POR and tripped on a pine cone.  Had to go buy a brace from Fit2Run to survive the rest of the trip and wobbled the rest of the weekend much to the damage to the ankle.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...


Knock on wood, I have not fallen while running as of yet.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...



I've taken two falls while running.  The first was during a training run after thunderstorms.  The path through the park runs next to some elevated softball fields that drain across the pavement.  In an ill-fated attempt not to splash through the standing water on the path, I took a step onto the upslope towards the fields.  It was predictably muddy and I went right down.  My entire right side was covered head to toe in mud.  No injury, but I'm sure I looked odd running around half-covered in mud the rest of the training run.

The second was during a trail race this spring.  I didn't know what to expect going into it and single track root-filled mountain bike trails certainly were not expected.  It was a half marathon and I made it through 12 miles of having to watch every single step to avoid the roots before a fatigue and a lapse of concentration got me.  I caught a toe on a root just at the start of a downhill section and rolled most of the way down the slope.  I was doubly fortunate in that I only suffered minor elbow scrapes and a bruise to my pride and that no one was around to see it.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I've never fallen during a race but I did trip over a cone last year during a 5k and nearly bite it.  I was able to save myself, but not without looking like a female version of Kramer and seriously embarrasing myself.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...



I've only fallen three times.  Two were when I hit uneven patches of concrete and fell.  Once I was able to fall into the grass and the other time my hands got a little scraped up.  The third fall was on ice and got the hands a little scraped as well.  I finished all three runs.  No falls in races yet.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: No falls yet. That’s surprising because I have no coordination and I’m clumsy. I always have bruises on my legs from bumping into furniture.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I've only fallen once (although I've stumbled numerous times).  It was late December just a week or so before we were leaving for Disney for our first Goofy Challenge.  Temps were right above freezing.  Roads had been fine but we stepped onto a bridge to run across and it was a thin sheet of ice.  Chris and I both hit the deck hard.  Luckily neither of us were hurt, just a bit sore for a couple of days.  My most interesting near fall was running early one morning down a dark street and stepping in a dead armadillo.  YUCK!  Those shoes had a good washing after that run!


----------



## Chaitali

I've fallen twice during training runs.  The first was a long run and I was on a gravel section, just slipped on some loose gravel and face planted.  I had some gravel in my knee and hand but I was only about a mile away from finishing anyway so just finished up and went home to get it all cleaned up.  The second time was at the beginning of just doing 3 easy miles in my neighborhood.  I saw a deer, got distracted and didn't notice the uneven sidewalk, and tripped.  I brushed my self off and kept going.  I didn't actually think I was hurt until I got home and my husband asked why my capris were ripped and I had blood on my leg!  I must have been quite a sight.  Thankfully it ended up just being a really deep skin on my knee but nothing too serious.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Last spring (2017), I was running back into town and as I tried to get back on the sidewalk, I slipped on loose gravel and took quite the tumble. 
I really scraped up my knee, hands and arm and basically was asked about it the whole summer... "What'd you do to your knee??" Thanks for making me recall my embarrassing fall! 
I was thankful that I was <.5 mi from home and could limp home.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I have had a number of tumbles. The ones with blood have led me to give up the run and hobble/walk back home for care.  All the worst ones have been on runs by myself. 

Several were more just a quick tuck and roll into the grass and get up and get going again.  Most times it was something in the road/sidewalk that tripped me up as I was focused way out in front and not looking at the ground.

I like to think this is why I tend not to run many trail races!


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: I've never fallen during a race. I've stumbled a bit a couple of times, but have always recovered. I can only recall falling once during a training run. I skinned my knee and twisted my ankle a little, but fortunately no one was around so the embarrassment was minimal, and I felt better after a couple of days.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I went down about 3 years ago ... it was a few days after a snowstorm and the park where I did most of my runs those days (and now...) was super icy, so I went out onto the sidewalks. Tripped over my own feet (not even ice) and fell. Stupidly caught myself with my hands (for those of you who didn't know ... you're supposed to roll when you fall - if you catch yoruself with your hands, you could break your collarbone), and while I thankfully didn't break anything, I did scrape up my hands and my knee pretty badly (and my water bottle ). At first I was just really annoyed and started walking home, but after a few minutes I decided to start running again and I was able to run/walk most of the way home. But I hurt for a few days.
After that I had a severe fear of falling for about 2 years. I kept picturing myself dropping my water bottle and falling while I was running and it was just really scary. Thankfully, I seem to be past that now. Finally.
I almost face-planted on the FDR drive during my half in March, but thankfully I caught myself before I went down


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  No "official" falls.  I have run into a mailbox (twice) and there was that porta-potty incident that we don't speak about anymore.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
I spend my days tripping over things, so I am amazed it does not happen more during runs.  The most memorable running fall one is still with me.  There is a gravel path that looses about 30 feet of elevation in less than 0.1 mile in a section of 0.25 miles that is a continuous downhill.  They had put new, smaller gravel on it and I just lost my footing before I even hit the most steep section.  I ended sliding down on my backside and got scraped from my ankles to mid back, and was digging gravel out for a few days.  I was still a mile from my car, and did not think it was so bad, so took another loop on a different section of the trail with a more gentle hill.  I am still nervous and walk that section, even though in my head I know I ran it 50x before I fell and had no problem.  This is much less severe than bike accidents, so overall I think running is more safe!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: I feel like I'm courting disaster by posting, but... no falls yet.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Ugh I had my first fall-ish Saturday.  People in my neighborhood don't know how to pull all the way into their driveways so they block the sidewalks and it drives the ish out of me...especially because they typically have another car parked in the street or haven't pulled their trash cans up fromt the street.  So I stepped into their easement to go around, and stepped right into a hole and rolled my ankle but luckily didn't hit the ground, instead twisted my knee and back all up.  I did another 5 miles yesterday, so I'm fine, just annoyed.


----------



## kbenson13

I was in Grand Cayman for the weekend (running there is hot!) so I need to catch up.  I guess I answered Thursday before leaving so I only have two to do!



> QOTD: Of the Disney races you have run or planning to run, tell us about two of your favorite spots along the course and two spots that you do not like. With W&D, Marathon weekend, and Star Wars weekends all on the horizon, maybe some of our answers can help prepare those who havent run a Disney race can be better prepared for the good and bad of the different races.



I ran Wine & Dine last year.  I loved running through Epcot and stopping and taking quick pictures with the “international” cast members at each country.  They were so cool.  Only thing I didn’t like about the run was after the finish.  The lines to take pictures with Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Goofy were LLLLOOONNNGG!



> QOTD: Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...



I’ve fallen a couple of times on training runs.  Usually results in scraped palms and knees.  The times I remember this happening I did get up and keep going, though I really wanted to quit each time…

Also, I forget who tracks where people have run.  Whoever you are, would you be willing to add me to the list?  I’ve run in Texas, Colorado, California and Grand Cayman so far this year!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am almost afraid to post this, but no falls yet. I did come super close to a face plant during my first marathon at Rock n' Roll Savannah last year, but managed to stay upright by the grace of God.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: It was my last run of living in Arizona (so this was at the beginning of May).  We were living in temporary housing on base, all our stuff packed up, and I fell off the road onto thorn bushes and gravel.  I had enough momentum going that I slid a couple feet.  Got deep gashes in my hip and hand and less severe but still significant scratches over the rest of my body.  No one saw but I did call my husband to pick me up.  He was driving way too fast for on base and thought I was laying in a ditch with how I sounded.  Adrenaline kicked in so I was feeling fine until we got back to the hotel and I tried taking a shower.  Almost passed out about 3 times while cleaning everything up and bandaging myself with little bandaids the front desk had.  Took forever to heal and I still have some debris in my hand that I've decided I'll just die with it in there lol.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I've never fallen during a race. I've only fallen once during a training run. It was pretty minor, resulting in a scraped knee. I finished the run, feeling really tough with blood and sweat running down my leg!


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD: About 4-5 years ago while out on a trail run, I was upright one minute, then Superman-style sprawled on the ground the next. Have no recollection of actually falling. Terribly skinned knees, elbows and hands, lots of oozing blood, but overall okay. I had just gotten a new phone that week which was in the front zipper of my Sparkle Skirt, my headphones attached (pre-cordless days, but had just one ear bud in) and the music kept playing. I was so shaken up by the fall and that I was 3-4 miles away from my car (and not on a heavily traveled path) that I refused to look at the phone for another mile or so since a shattered screen would have surely brought tears. It was fine, probably the benefit of the extra few pounds around my stomach that surely cushioned it during the fall. 

Are we all jinxing ourselves with this QOTD?!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have fallen twice in a training run.  One time on a morning run last year, I was yakking with my friends and not paying attention and I stepped off the edge of a sidewalk and rolled my ankle and fell over.  Another time on an evening run last fall in the dark, I was running on an unsidewalked portion of our route.  A car coming towards me had wicked bright headlights (I don't know if they were just super bright or if they had their high beams on) but it blinded me and I threw up my hands to shield my eyes and immediately stepped on a loose chunk of asphalt in the road edge (I had coincidentally just hit a spot of the road where the asphalt on the edge was all broken up into a lot of large chunks), rolled my ankle, and fell over.  That one was actually scary because it was in the dark and a car was going by (and they were the reason I'd been blinded in the first place).  

No real injuries from either one, although I did get a few scrapes (palms, knees) and bruises from the night time fall.  I finished both runs afterwards and didn't have to take any time off.


----------



## DopeyBadger

If you'd like to read my 2018 Madison Mini HM recap (link).  I ended up with a 1:37:35 which was slower than my goal of sub-90 or a 1:28:50.  But with that being said, the goal was a race day prep and current fitness assessment.  Not quite sure it was a good judge of current fitness, but I definitely learned several good lessons (many from others pointing them out).  So learn and move on to the next one.  Next up the big enchilada of Chicago.


----------



## TheHamm

TCB in FLA said:


> Are we all jinxing ourselves with this QOTD?!



Yes.
I vomited after 2 miles on Sunday, the first time ever on a run.  Rather than blame it on eating something before going out in the humidity, I fully place blame on the topic being discussed recently in this thread.
So I fully expect to take a tumble in the next week.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...



Fortunately, I've never fallen on a run.  I've tripped a few times, but managed to stay on my feet.

I was running once and saw another runner take a pretty spectacular fall.  We were running along a sidewalk, and he was passing me from behind.  At that time, the sidewalk has a slight decline in order to cross the side street, where it then inclined up away from the side street.  This guy tripped over nothing in particular that I saw on the decline and really took a dive forward.  He very athletically rolled into a somersault with the fall and came up on his feet apparently just a little surprised.  He started walking on.  Another female runner came up at this time, and we both paused a bit to ask the guy if he was OK, but he didn't seem to hear us with his headphones in and obviously a bit shaken.  Since he was walking OK and there was no gushing blood or obvious problems, we both shrugged and went on.  Maybe 10 minutes later the guy passed me on the run, so I guess he had no lasting injury.  I was just so impressed at how he acted like he'd been practicing that trip-and-dive - who knows, maybe he did martial arts or something.


----------



## GreatLakes

I'm starting to read up on being fat adapted and the MAF method of running.  I'm at the very beginning of the research but was wondering if anyone else here has done any reading on the subject and/or follows the MAF method for endurance?  I'm looking into finding a local lab to do my metabolic testing to find my fat vs carb burning % and the crossover point.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I feel like I have told this story before, but here we go again...
During the 2016 Disneyland 10k, I fell right before mile one. I was dipping and dodging around people and at the beginning of the 10k it's pretty dark and through really narrow paths. I was up on the sidewalk and tripped on something, still not sure what, and fell face first into the ground. For some reason, I chose not to wear my glasses this day, thankfully, as I slammed the side of my head on the concrete. I was carrying my phone, as I always do, and it hit the ground and the screen cracked. My apple watch screen also hit and cracked. I bunch of runners stopped to help me up (thanks guys!!) and I was just so embarrassed that I ran off while yelling "thanks, I'm fine!!" I had blood running down my knee and my hand was scraped but I just kept going. I end up PR'ing the race and when I stop by the medical tent after the race, the tech was like "WHY DIDN'T YOU STOP??" Ummm well, I wanted to PR. Haha. I ended up with a black eye and maybe some head trauma, who knows, I never got that checked out. And I still have scars on my knee from the fall. 

I still have a little fear of falling during a race to this day. It sucks.


----------



## cavepig

Falling & running, I could have a novel 

The worst was a year ago when I wiped out bad & had Grade 2 sprains in both arms/wrists and my right hand.  Couldn't use my arms really for 2 months (as a Photographer let's just my camera felt like it weighed a 100 lbs & I cried after every session & using a mouse to edit was painful. Typing forget about it.).  I couldn't even pick up my pets,washing my hair was tears, pouring coffee I needed help, etc.  No weights for months & months at all.    I cried a lot during this time. I actually still will find my arms fall asleep when they shouldn't or a tingle randomly, nerves are fickle healers.  I was a 1/2 mile from home and after sitting on the road in pain and tears, I walked home and bandaged the scrapes.  My knees weren't too bad as my arms took it all.  I forgot to tuck & roll.  It sucked, but I did continue to run/walk with stiff arms (it was rather odd) as I couldn't really swing them, but my legs were A-OK!  


Otherwise, I fell during a cross country meet because there was tripping and a guardrail going on.

I slipped & fell in track, it was raining so that was why I'll say.

This trail run years ago and slid as it was slick and crashed into a tree and also half fell into the little creek we were too jump over. It was freezing & I broke a nail.

I slid and fell on icy roads a few times in training.

The most recent was just on grass mostly and I was going slow a couple months ago, nothing big.

There's more,  but I try to forget.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Nope, no falls while running. (knock on wood)
Actually I can only think of 4 falls in my entire life! 1 was while ice skating as a kid - resulted in my first concussion. Second was a head-to-head hit in soccer than resulted in concussion #2 (and a penalty kick). Bot concussions meant a rest period away form activity, and a lifetime of avoiding spinning rides. Next was tripping down the steps to my father's sunken living room - resulted in a peroneal tendon tear that took months and months to "heal" and is still a problem 30+ years later. Lastly, while skiing - more of a semi-controlled skid to avoid going over a ledge, no injuries.


----------



## BriarRabbit

I was leaning into the finish line at Tobacco Road marathon a few years ago and ended up doing a shoulder roll a few feet from the finish line.  My first thought after the tumble was is the chip on my shoe or on my bib to get it across the finish line.  It was on the bib so I couldn't just stick my foot across.


----------



## LSUlakes

Does anyone know the fate of the Born to Run book turned to movie outcome? I think it was early January 2015 that they announced Matthew McConaughey was going to be in it... 3 years later I have not heard a peep.


----------



## Kerry1957

ATTQOTD: On trail runs and trail races....too many to mention. I learned the art of tuck and roll on the way down, so I usually just bang my shoulder a bit.

While living in Kuwait I ran along the corniche in Kuwait City. A corniche is a walking path along the shoreline; in this case a wide bricked path along the Arab Gulf (or Persian Gulf depending on your politics). Unfortunately the installation was done poorly and many individual bricks have sunk or risen. Since there were so few running options I ran along the corniche 3 times a week for 6 months, tripping on average about once every 10 runs. I may still have scars on my palms, but the worst cases only resulted in bloody knees and palms.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have fallen once before on a training run. It was still dark outside and on a route I run often where the paved pathway curves but everyone just runs through the dirt area. Well I misjudged the location of a tree root and my foot got caught on it causing me to not so gracefully fall. I put my hands out to prevent my face from getting destroyed and as i slid my finger slammed into another root. Luckily only 2-3 people saw, so initially only my pride was hurt. I was only a mile or two into a long run (I think it was 15 miles that day). I get up and start dusting myself off and see what the damage is. I had a nasty bruise on my thigh that was formed from the slide. It actually made a whole in my running shorts and it burned a bit but nothing I could not handle. Then I was dusting off my water bottles and thats when I realized something was not right with my finger. I looked down at it and from the knuckle it was bent sideways. A little moment of panic, but then I started to think about what to do here. I decided I was going to pull it outward and then over to get it straight again. It did not hurt that much, I guess because of the adrenaline. I ran the mile or so back to my truck to call my wife who was going to come out to campus later that day to see if she could bring some tape, so I could tape two fingers together. After that, I thought well theres nothing I can do here that I doctor will do differently so I went ahead and finished then run. Finger bothered me a bit during the run but I made it. Took a few months for it to finally work normal again but for now it works fine. I slow down a lot more now when I run that path when its still dark these days lol.



I never fell during a run but I did wipe out on a bike training ride.  Hit some sand with the front wheel and down I went.  Got up, brushed myself off, and kept going.


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...





camaker said:


> ... during a trail race this spring.  I didn't know what to expect going into it and single track root-filled mountain bike trails certainly were not expected.  It was a half marathon and I made it through 12 miles of having to watch every single step to avoid the roots before a fatigue and a lapse of concentration got me.  I caught a toe on a root just at the start of a downhill section and rolled most of the way down the slope.  I was doubly fortunate in that I only suffered minor elbow scrapes and a bruise to my pride and that no one was around to see it.



Are you a trail runner if you've never fallen? I've taken a few falls during training runs and races on trails. Luckily, never on roads or sidewalks. I've always jumped up and finished my run, except for number 3 below.
Most memorable falls:
1) I had been running for less than a year, retired from teaching public school and teaching 1/2 day at a private school. I fell on a trail and had a scraped knee. I wore a skirt to school the next day because I didn't want pants rubbing on the scrape all day and a 9th grader asked, "What happened to your knee?" I told him that I tripped while running a trail. He responded, "You too old for that!" How embarrassing!
2) Running a mountain bike trail and some bikers came up just as I tripped. One of them say my husband later and told him, "She rolled over and looked like a dead roach with her arms and legs up in the air." Even more embarrassing!
3) About three years ago while running a trail with DH (he had done an extra loop), he came up behind me and found me unconscious on the ground. Apparently, I had tripped and hit my head. I gained full consciousness when they shoved the gurney into the ambulance, although I kind of remember hearing talk as they put me in a four wheeler to get me off the trail. One CAT scan later I found out I had a sub-arachnoid hemorhage. The doctor asked what was the last thing I remembered and I told him Ms. Map-My-Run said "Distance, 15 miles." I still don't remember what happened, but I ran the Atlanta 10 miler the next weekend, albeit very slowly! (Had to earn the Triple Peach.) I was more happy that I was ok than embarrassed!
4) Last December, I was running my first 5K trail race in the SNOW! Stepped in a hole and rolled my ankle, hopped right back up and finished the race. Nothing significant, but it was the first time I ever ran in SNOW!!!! 

Apparently, I'm less coordinated than those of you who have never fallen!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Like few others, I’m scared to type that I haven’t fallen yet. The only time where I felt I might eat the pavement was the downhill finish of the Richmond half marathon. Talk about a steep hill! I wonder how many people have taken a tumble hauling it down that hill in pursuit of a PR. 

Ran the Derek Davis 5k on Saturday. Knew that I wouldn’t do better than last year but was cool with it. Last year was my fastest 5k ever and I was in much better running shape than I currently am. The first mile is great because it’s a combo of flat and a lot of downhill but you pay for it by basically running uphill for miles 2 and 3. Finished in 29:58 and I was most pleased about my first mile. I’ve had a hard time kicking it into a higher gear on my runs this summer so it was nice to see that I cranked out a 9:14 mile. I know it was a combo of it being a race and the downhill but was still happy to see. It’s a neat local race with freezie pops waiting for you at the finish line. The coolest thing was seeing a kids cross country club being out there for the race and a lot of kids were doing really well. One absolutely smoked me on the sprint towards the finish line!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...


 35 years of running, no falls, no trips, no errors.   Also, no first place prizes.  But, I do have over 20K miles on the odometer.  Probably time for a new pair of running shoes?


----------



## garneska

Nice question, i have to play.  I eat pavement on a regular basis it seems.  I ran my first trail race two weeks ago and two face plants.  

However I did have one really bad one and a year later a kind of bad one. The bad one was a severe ankle turn not one anything. I was going down hard and did not tuck and roll. Took most of it in one arm.  I went to urgent care and they said not much they could do, no orthopedic on duty, I went home and got in with my ortho the next day. My hubby was traveling so my mom took me to the dr. I could barely walk, but my arm was killing me.  Nothing was broken but severely sprained. Am pretty sure I bent my elbow completely the way it is not supposed to go.  With hubby gone, I was down one arm and one leg. I had to care for my doggy on the left.  It Was horrible as I had to use my arm,  About 5 days later, I woke up in tears. My calf hurt and I could barely move my arm. Everything was super painful.  I ended up with a blood clot in my calf and major therapy on my arm.  Am sure rest might have stopped that but no chance with the dog.

A year later I tripped at ft Wilderness and still did not learn the tuck and roll.  Laid myself out, bruised some ribs.  That trip turned into the trip of kiddie rides because I could not handle anything that bumped.


----------



## bevcgg

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...



I took a hard fall just past mile 6 during the Tink Half- 2016. We had just come out of the parks- I had just put away my phone (hands empty) and hit one of those darn white reflector bumps in the road! I skinned my knee, palm and my upper lip- but somehow managed not to smack my head in the pavement. Lots of loving arms picked me up, handed me a band aid and made sure I was alright. I ran two more miles-dripping blood everywhere- before I found an aid tent to get wrapped up. Since I was there (CA) on a quick 30 hour overnight trip alone (from CO)- it really hit home the need to fill out the emergency contact info had I knocked myself out. Other lesson learned- pack some basic first aid stuff in your suitcase- much easier than trying to "find" what you need later. 

I have run several more races at DL since then- always being extra careful to give those reflectors the respect (aka space) they deserve!
I would bet $$$ those bumps have taken out more runners in DL than anything at WDW. They are wicked!


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:

I have tripped a few times on training runs with no falls.
My fall story is very memorable and taught me to always be aware of speed bumps. 

I tripped during my first half marathon at Disneyworld in 2011. I was so excited as the course went through the magical kingdom parking gate/booth area. I was looking up and didn’t see the speed bump. Down I went, so embarrassing. Lol
A bruise to my hip was only injury besides my pride.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I did three faceplants in the last four months.

First one, I was running but not during a run. I guess that I got used to displacing myself at higher speed but learnt that it should only be done with proper foot attire aka running shoes. Deep abrasion on my left knee and bruised hands, I could barely walk for a few days and took almost a week off running.

Second one, I mentioned before. It was during the 10k Ottawa Voyageur Challenge (5k+10k+half) and due to a phone distraction coupled with deshydratation. Luckily, despite slamming the pavement pretty hard, no harm done, neither to me or to my phone. I was able to finish the race but not PR it and did well on the Half the next morning.

Third one, went running in Waikiki last Wednesday and did not see the lifted defect in sidewalk. According to some of the answers above, I had probably jinxed myself earler in the day when I concluded that my knee scrape (see number one above) was finally getting healed. I got a new one just next to it.
I did not want to look at it so I ran a 5k before going to the hotel. Turned out that it even made a hole in my pants. We were going to Aulani the next day so I had to find a waterproof bandage. I discovered a product called Nexcare Tegaderm and it allowed me to swim with proper protection. Unfortunately, it is the other knee that hurts since the fall, I guess it got bruised and I feel it walking and going down the stairs. I’ll try running slowly tomorrow. I hope five days rest was enough.
And, fortunately, my phone survived the slap on concrete perfectly! I would have cried.



Kerry1957 said:


> I learned the art of tuck and roll on the way down, so I usually just bang my shoulder a bit.


 I should probably learn the art of tuck and roll but I am afraid to hurt my shoulders.

Also, I do keep trying to improve my ankles strength, just in case it is a factor... I brush my teeth standing on one foot.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?

ATTQOTD: I missed my run yesterday. I was up to late Sunday for a early morning wake up on Monday, so I figured I would just get the miles in that afternoon. Well, DD is having some adjustment issues so we are trying to show her a little extra attention (This may or may not be the right call, but thats a different discussion). While Momma was painting her nails and playing with her I took care of DS and by the time I put him to sleep and get everything else organized it was already 7:45PM. So plan C kicks in, which is to go to my office and use the treadmill there. Well I get to the office and all of the power to the treadmills is out. So it's almost 9PM and I am out of options for a run. I work out and go home but cant fall asleep till 1AM this morning, which means 4:30 AM wake up is not going to happen either! Going to have to run this afternoon come hell or high water! I am thinking of making up the run by running a double tomorrow.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  Great question about missing a run.

In the past I have shrugged it off and figured what would it hurt to skip a workout or two every now and then.   Beer and pizza might be calling my name!   Naptime would be so rewarding.   

This training cycle I have not missed a single run.  When I know there might be a scheduling issue,  I move workouts to earlier in the week or double up if needed to get them done.
Sleep, physical discomfort, food.....no time for that.   Got to stay on schedule, 8 1/2 weeks to go.

Not sure it's the best plan for me.   Was hoping back-to-back half marathons this past weekend would be a good indicator of my current fitness and endurance and failed miserably.


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: funny, this happened to me this week as well. didn't feel hot on sunday so i took an extra rest day. in this case i pushed the scheduled long run back to monday. i've been taking a rest day after the long run and following up with a recovery run the day after. in this case, i simply did the recovery run today.

typically, my approach is to try this shuffling runs around over the course of a few days. but there's a certain point where it's not really worth the effort to "catch up" and you just move on. if you are in the middle of a training plan it's not optimal, but a good plan is taking the longer view anyway. a few deviations shouldn't throw you off significantly. and if you are not in a training plan you can just chalk it up to bad luck and try to get back in the groove.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Does anyone know the fate of the Born to Run book turned to movie outcome? I think it was early January 2015 that they announced Matthew McConaughey was going to be in it... 3 years later I have not heard a peep.


I forgot all about that! Nope, I haven't heard anything, either.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?


ATTQOTD: Depends on what kind of run and where it falls in my training plan. A mid-week short run? I just skip it and move on. A cut-back run? I'll try to do it the following day instead, but if I can't, no big deal. Long runs? I'll rearrange as much as possible to squeeze it in, assuming I'm healthy - if I'm skipping it due to illness or injury, I just skip it and adjust the next long run to be a little shorter than planned. 

I agree with @kleph that a good plan has a built-in allowance for "stuff happens." I purposely plan my marathon training to go longer in distance than I think I really have to have so that if something happens and I need to make changes, I have wiggle room. This is particularly critical as a Floridian because WDW marathon training coincides with summer storm/hurricane season.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
I do the runner shuffle... I am flexible, but make sure to always get in my important runs (ie: The Long Run). If schedules allow, I actually really like to do my long run during the week, so I will switch things around to accommodate that.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
I try to keep the long goals in mind and not panic.  [Cue my impression of the zebras from the Lion Guard 'Panic and Run!'].  I run to be healthy enough to hang out with my kids when they are adults and because I want to see what I can do now.  Therefore, missing a run is not going to impact that.  Missing several runs means I need to asses the situation and make a new plan.  
Shift the plan for the next day?  Yes, often.  Swap or drop my plan for 3 hilly miles to get in longer flat miles the next day?  Sure!  Sleep in and skip the run because kids were up sick last night?  Yes, the ultimate goal is to be around for them now and later, so I needed to be up and I need to not be angry or injured from running on 3 hours sleep.  Get the long run in somewhere, and be flexible with the shorter runs.
I say this sitting at my desk, a twinge of guilt for not running in a downpour at 5:30 this morning.  I laid in bed telling myself 'you never know what race day brings.' And then I thought of yesterday's fall discussion and decided wet slippery pavement in the dark was courting disaster.  I am still hoping to dodge thunderstorms and run at lunch, but if not, missing today {and traveling tomorrow} will not keep me from the long goal.  It may keep me from the short goal of a new PR in 3 weeks, but that is not worth missing out on some things now.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?


If it’s an important long run I might move things around but otherwise I just skip and ignore it. I don’t go back, I don’t make it up. It is what it is and I move on.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Welp, this is happening today.  A meeting that I must have today is of course scheduled at lunch, which was the only time I had today to run.  I think I'm more mad that I spent time this morning packing my bag with my clothes/nutrition!  Typically I would shuffle my runs around when this happens, but unfortunately I can't do that this week.  I did do a really tough weight session last night that I was not planning on, so I don't feel bad about not running today.  I know it's not the same, but it was some great cross training. 

The most annoying time I missed a run because of a work thing: I took a GU, changed my clothes, came back to my desk to put my stuff down and my phone rang and for some dumb reason I answered and I was told I had to put something together before the 1:00 staff meeting.  That GU really helped get my work done...


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?



Same as @rteetz I just move along unless it's a longer long run, then I might make adjustments around the edges during the next week. Otherwise, it's just a day. No biggie.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
If it is just one run I have missed then I will shuffle my schedule. I try to keep my training plans flexible because crap happens.
I have had to take an entire week off because I was found to have a abnormal EKG at my annual physical and now need to get cleared by cardiologist today to resume training.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?



If I'm in the middle of a plan and it is the long run or a workout (track, hills, strides) I will reschedule.  Just a normal run I skip and move on.


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOYesterday:

I haven't fallen during a run..._yet._ It's probably inevitable. This is why I'm not a trail runner, though; I've always been very shy of going down steep hills where I don't have great traction, and there's a psychological barrier between me and going up or down a trail at any significant speed. I took a few spills off my bicycle back when that was my primary form of transportation, because that's just going to happen now and then--the worst was actually when the bike was stationary and I caught my leg on the rear wheel while trying to dismount. It took weeks to heal the skin on the hand I used to catch myself, and I was lucky that the bike coming down on my legs in that awkward position only resulted in a few scrapes. Also, it was the first day of grad school and I had to show up to my first class late, hand wrapped in paper towels from the bathroom. 

I took a parkour course a few years ago mostly to learn how to tuck and roll (I have neither the physical fitness nor the bravery/foolhardiness needed for parkour). It's not bad once you learn it, but I'm so out of practice that I probably wouldn't think to do it if I was out running and fell (maybe that's something to work on again if I can find a floor space big enough to practice). The trick is to start by learning to launch yourself into a roll from a kneeling position; once you know that basic movement it's not so bad to translate it into a drop-and-roll from standing or near-standing. The other trick is to roll diagonally from one shoulder to the opposite hip to prevent stress on your neck; the way I was taught to think about it is that you're attempting to throw your head into the armpit opposite the shoulder you want to impact the ground. 

ATTQOTD: 

Honestly, at this point in my training if I miss it, I miss it and I move on. I haven't run for at least two weeks now, but this morning I finally got back out there and took an easy run. I'll dial back the distance on Saturday to gauge how much I've lost, if anything, then start ramping back up. On weeks when I know my schedule is going to forbid a run I try to work around it, but I've come to realize that there are limits and it's not worth driving myself insane or shorting myself on sleep to force it to work. There's always next week. I'm more inclined to just push the schedule back a week so I still keep the same progression without skipping over a distance goal.


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?


I try to move the runs back a day.  I hate skipping runs and have only missed one so far this summer.  I'm sure, sadly, that will change when work really starts up again.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?


ATTQOTD: I have not been following a training plan but I do have running goals I want to accomplish each week like the number of times I get out, the number of easy runs, tempo runs, long run, rest days, distance goals, etc. If I need to adjust what I do on which day, I just do that.  Starting next month, I plan to attempt to more closely follow a plan in order to prepare for Goofy in January. But I still plan to be flexible with what I do on which days because I know things will come up that I will need to work around.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I just skip and ignore it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: It depends on circumstances. If I have to miss a run next to an off day, I will generally just switch the off day and the run day, trying to be aware of not doing SOS runs back-to-back. I've done doubles (really 2 halfs), to get a day's run in, but not to make up a missed day.

Stuff happens and a missed day is a missed day. I differentiate between 'work/life made me miss a day' and 'I was too lazy to run'. The former happens; the latter is a fail on my part. Either way, I feel that 'making it up' is a bad thing.


----------



## LSUlakes

Page 500 today! For reference on this day last year the QOTD was related to the solar eclipse and it took till October 11 to hit 500 pages. I'll take that as a good sign!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: As a mom of 3, stuff happens and sometimes I miss runs. If I can fit it in later I will, but if not, I just have to move on. I really hate missing runs when I'm training for an "A" race though...it eats at me.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I always feel so guilty when I miss a run. I will normally try to at least get some mileage in, even if I cannot do the whole run. I don't shift runs around because I only have one rest day per week and that would just throw everything off for me.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Nothing groundbreaking from me.  I try to reshuffle my running and rest days to get all the runs in, but if it gets too hectic, I let it go and move on.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - Unless it is a long run, I move on with my plan as if I ran. For missed long runs I might have to adjust future long runs, but I don't try to make them up. I skip runs all the time. The older I get, the more important it is for me to listen to my body. A skipped run for the right reasons improves your chances of success.


----------



## TCB in FLA

TheHamm said:


> Yes.
> I vomited after 2 miles on Sunday, the first time ever on a run.  Rather than blame it on eating something before going out in the humidity, I fully place blame on the topic being discussed recently in this thread.
> So I fully expect to take a tumble in the next week.


Maybe a future QOTD then should be “have you ever PRed a race you didn’t expect to” or “did you ever wake up one morning suddenly 10 pounds lighter” or “have you ever been approached to be sponsored by a major sportswear company”.


----------



## kbenson13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?



I had to miss a key long run a few weeks back.  After consulting with @DopeyBadger we decided to push the long run to the next day, which was normally a rest day.  We then eliminated the easy day that normally follows my rest day, upped the mileage a bit on the next running day and then got back on track.  

If I had to miss an easy day, I would probably just skip it, especially if it was the day before a long/hard workout.  If I had to skip another long/hard workout I would adjust the schedule as needed to get those key workouts in and do my best to backfill around it...


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?



If I miss a run, I completely start over at the beginning of the training plan regardless of how far along I am.  Yes, of course I'm kidding.

Actually, I look forward the next week or so, and if I can reschedule without causing a different issue (too many days in a row, two SOS workouts back-to-back, etc), then I will reschedule.  Otherwise, one day isn't a big deal, so I let it go.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?



I normally will skip it and pick up the next day unless it's an important long run or I can find a way to make a brick out of it. Any one individual workout from the dozens or hundreds which make up a training cycle is not usually critical in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: depends on a few things. If my schedule changes, I’ll rearrange to get as many miles in for the week. If I’m sick, I just write off that time because getting better is more important than trying to fit the miles in. I won’t let myself take off time when I’m just not feeling it though.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:
I've had plans where I get every last run in and other times life circumstance have other ideas for me.  I try to not shift it to where I'm running a hard run and then run three consecutive days after.  Or shift a run right after a double digit long run, etc. Allow the legs to rest, not kill myself.  So I try to be aware of how shifting will affect all the other runs.  It was far easier to shift on a 3 day or 4 day plan and much harder on a 5 day plan. Which is why I'm trying hard to just stick to it.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: This training plan has been so incredibly hard for me to stick to. Sometimes life happens and I can't get out there. Sometimes alcohol happens and I can't get out there. So what do I do? I get let my anxiety and guilt eat at me for a day or two and try to figure out if I can reschedule them, I feel like a failure, I let every negative thing get into my head that I can, and I usually don't find time to re-schedule it. So then I also don't tell Coach about it and just carry on my training. So far I feel like I have missed quite a few important runs but there isn't anything I can do about it now. I might see about next training plan not having my long runs scheduled for Sunday when I am most likely to have partied too hard the night before, and maybe that would help me out a bit. But I have 26 days until my "A" Goal race and that is 19 more workouts before race day. Fingers crossed I don't fudge it up.


----------



## braycon

On the fall question, I've not fallen, but on a training run just a week before the Disney marathon several years ago, I did an unexpected power slide on a wooden bridge...and nearly dumped myself into the river.  You know how they say that bridges freeze before everything else?  Well, that is true apparently.  Luckily, there was a sturdy wooden fence to catch and bruise me, but it was better than a late-December swim.

Regarding training runs, I typically just move on.  If I'm not training for an event, I just don't care that much and, if I am training for an event, then I'm probably already running six times a week.  Moving stuff around is difficult.  I will flip-flop the rest day, if I can pull that off.  (The day I miss becomes the rest day for the week).  Otherwise, as Jimmy Buffett sings: breathe in, breathe out, move on.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jennamfeo said:


> Sometimes alcohol happens and I can't get out there.



Not that I have any experience with this, but I see it as a chance to train for race conditions.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: If I miss a run I try to move things around, but with only 1 rest day it’s hard.  So that means sometimes I just miss them. I missed quite a few runs at the beginning of July due to a hip issue.

Back to yesterday’s question. I did not fall this morning. I did manage to run into to a truck’s trailer hitch TWICE! I also banged my elbow on the back of someone’s SUV.  I will blame them for not pulling into the driveway far enough thus blocking half the sidewalk instead of my own lack of spatial awareness.


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: If it's a long run, I do it a different day. If it's a short run I usually try to squeeze it in a different day, but sometimes I end up skipping it. I typically only run 3-4 days a week and don't cross-train nearly as much as I should, so I have more flexibility than others with more intense training schedules.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Has anyone had Lasik? How soon after were you back to running?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?


It all depends on the type of run.  If illness sidelines me for a training run, I'll move on and not worry about it.  If illness is going to sideline me for a long run, I usually try to get the long run after returning to action and then adjust the schedule accordingly.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Stuff happens and a missed day is a missed day. I differentiate between 'work/life made me miss a day' and 'I was too lazy to run'. The former happens; the latter is a fail on my part. Either way, I feel that 'making it up' is a bad thing.


I think it's important to learn the distinction between valid reasons for skipping a run and lazy reasons for missing a run.  From there we can stop beating ourselves up for valid reasons and improve on reducing the laziness reasons.  Much easier said than done though.  



BuckeyeBama said:


> The older I get, the more important it is for me to listen to my body. A skipped run for the right reasons improves your chances of success.


This is so true.  Sometimes our bodies really just need rest.  And sometimes what we can really just reduce our mileage or pace, but still get a run in.  



FFigawi said:


> Any one individual workout from the dozens or hundreds which make up a training cycle is not usually critical in the grand scheme of things.


I wish I had learned this lesson sooner.  I did not finally learn it until my second multi race challenge.  About a month before the race, I caught a nasty bug that sidelined me much longer than I wanted and life wound up forcing me to adjust my schedule including having to drop the last 2 back to back runs and cut the last long run short a little bit because my still recovering body couldn't take it any more.  Well on race day, I ran my then fastest character stop race ever.  

From this I discovered that consistent, diligent training over months gives you some flexibility when life gets in the way.  But I wish I had learned it earlier because there were times when I was stressing out over skipped training runs due to late in the game illness that I simply didn't need to stress over.  I also learned that it's okay to take a long run slower if you need to.  



Bree said:


> I will blame them for not pulling into the driveway far enough thus blocking half the sidewalk instead of my own lack of spatial awareness.


I read this as spatula awareness and envisioned hundreds of even thousands of spatulas all over the sidewalk wreaking havoc.  Not sure why, but I found people trying to dodge spatulas while running funny.


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Not that I have any experience with this, but I see it as a chance to train for race conditions.



Yes! My 10k PR came when I was somewhere on the spectrum between still drunk and hungover.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: This training plan has been so incredibly hard for me to stick to. Sometimes life happens and I can't get out there. Sometimes alcohol happens and I can't get out there. So what do I do? I get let my anxiety and guilt eat at me for a day or two and try to figure out if I can reschedule them, I feel like a failure, I let every negative thing get into my head that I can, and I usually don't find time to re-schedule it. So then I also don't tell Coach about it and just carry on my training. So far I feel like I have missed quite a few important runs but there isn't anything I can do about it now. I might see about next training plan not having my long runs scheduled for Sunday when I am most likely to have partied too hard the night before, and maybe that would help me out a bit. But I have 26 days until my "A" Goal race and that is 19 more workouts before race day. Fingers crossed I don't fudge it up.



My spring Half training i got bogged down and couldn't do the 5 days a week and couldn't get all the runs in so I told Da Coach and we changed my goal and blew up the back half of the plan and redid it.  And instead of hurting myself trying to catch up or only do a few runs, I PRd by accident...probably bc I stuck to the new plan 
I think it's better to tell him.  No one else on here even has to know. Shhhh


----------



## avondale

run.minnie.miles said:


> Has anyone had Lasik? How soon after were you back to running?



Hopefully someone will answer you who actually had LASIK.  In case they don't...  my eyes are far too myopic for the LASIK procedure.  Instead, I got the "next level" of surgery, which is implantable contact lenses.  They sound like exactly what they are.  This surgery was out-patient and just a bit more involved than cataract surgery.  I had this done in 2011.  At the time, I didn't run, but I played tennis.  I was back on the courts as soon as allowed - maybe a week?  I would suspect there would be more post-op danger with tennis than running, what with tennis possibly having balls flying at your face.  Anyway, even my surgery was very easy recovery.  Just had to wear the goggles at night for awhile (so that you don't accidentally rub your eyes or bury your face in your pillow and whatnot).  

I can't imagine you'd have to sit out from running for very long.


----------



## FFigawi

run.minnie.miles said:


> Has anyone had Lasik? How soon after were you back to running?



When I had mine done, the surgery was in mid-November and I was running again within two weeks.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FFigawi said:


> Yes! My 10k PR came when I was somewhere on the spectrum between still drunk and hungover.



Mine too.

That is the very small window you are shooting for.

Who am I kidding? All my PRs were done that way. Well, maybe not 5K.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

run.minnie.miles said:


> Has anyone had Lasik? How soon after were you back to running?



I had Lasik about 16 years ago.

It is a 3-way tie with the best procedures I've ever had done:
LASIK
Braces, at 40+ years old
Ankle surgery to fix a chronic sprained ankle

I wasn't actively running at the time, so can't answer directly. But down-time was minimal. I wore safety goggle for a day or two. Other than that, I don't remember any restrictions. 3-4 days? A week at most? Those are just guesses, consult a professional.

Do it, no matter what the down-time, it's worth it.

My recommendation is not to spend too much time googling it. Only the people who had bad experiences take the time to document it. The gazillion people who had no issues don't bother.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Because I usually only have enough time for short runs, I try to run every day but I did an 8 mile run Saturday and ended up with body aches and chills 2 hours later. I guess it meant I had pushed myself too hard. So skipped 2 days in a row.

Anyways, today I did my first 10 mile run in over a year and it was glorious! I think I could have done 12, but didn't want to push it after what happened Saturday.

It was perfect run weather - overcast and cool. I even ran behind a juvenile mountain lion (or cub?) for a while. I was actually really scared because I didn't know where its mama was. So I paced myself to not catch up to it but also didn't want to stop and be attacked. I tried to make myself look bigger as I ran by flailing my arms and looked behind me constantly until the mountain lion finally disappeared into the forest. In retrospect, I think you're not suppose to run at all. It's a highly trafficked paved trail and it was mid morning, so I was surprised to see it. I stopped to tell a park ranger and he was like "cool!" ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MissLiss279

run.minnie.miles said:


> Has anyone had Lasik? How soon after were you back to running?



I had it done 2 and a half years ago. I tried going back and looking at my running log... 

I think they told me just a few days, like 3, maybe?? Pretty much you can’t rub your eyes for several weeks, so you don’t want to be rubbing sweat out of your eyes.
It looks like I ran Friday morning before the surgery and then OrangeTheory on Monday. And then ran on Tuesday. Pretty much not much time off at all. 
For a while I thought my astigmatism was too bad for LASIK, but it wasn’t. One of the best decisions/things I had done.


----------



## opusone

run.minnie.miles said:


> Has anyone had Lasik? How soon after were you back to running?



Yes… about 10 years ago.  I agree with others that it was minimal (a few days max).


----------



## ZellyB

@run.minnie.miles i had Lasik 17 years ago but I wasn't running at the time. I don't remember any real restrictions though for more than a couple of days. As others have said, one of the best things I've ever done.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: On a four days per week training plan, I try to reshuffle my runs to not miss any. I am not so good with cross-training though and often skip it.

If life happens (sickness, injuries, travel), I reassess, accept that I missed some runs and ajust the next week plan to make sure it incorporates the key elements of what I missed (ex speed intervals). If I need to take it slow, I do, because I want to be able to run and enjoy life for many decades.

And on that note, the knee that hurts from last week fall still hurts. I went for a run yesterday, felt my knee the entire time, could not do any speed work and had to cut the run short. I went out again later with DD for a one miler and was so sore. I do not know if I should rest more or keep trying to resume training. My HM race is in a month.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I missed my run yesterday. I was up to late Sunday for a early morning wake up on Monday, so I figured I would just get the miles in that afternoon. Well, DD is having some adjustment issues so we are trying to show her a little extra attention (This may or may not be the right call, but thats a different discussion). While Momma was painting her nails and playing with her I took care of DS and by the time I put him to sleep and get everything else organized it was already 7:45PM. So plan C kicks in, which is to go to my office and use the treadmill there. Well I get to the office and all of the power to the treadmills is out. So it's almost 9PM and I am out of options for a run. I work out and go home but cant fall asleep till 1AM this morning, which means 4:30 AM wake up is not going to happen either! Going to have to run this afternoon come hell or high water! I am thinking of making up the run by running a double tomorrow.



As others have said, if it is a long run I make adjustments.  If it is a 4-5 mile easy run I don't worry about it.  I may add a 1/2 mile to my other easy runs that week to try and make up some of the mileage.



michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: As a mom of 3, stuff happens and sometimes I miss runs. If I can fit it in later I will, but if not, I just have to move on. I really hate missing runs when I'm training for an "A" race though...it eats at me.



I have 4 and this was giving me problems all summer missing runs because things kept coming up.  Once I decided to commit to being more consistent I decided running in the morning before the kids woke up was my only way to ensure I got my runs in.  It has worked but with school starting next week it will mean night runs on the weeks I have the kids, which has me concerned I will be missing runs again.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How do you determine what your goal is for a race? How far out do you make your decision?

ATTQOTD: I go with a combination of recent race results and my fitness level. I usually make my initial goal for a race once I register for it, and then will adjust it if needed based on how training has gone the week of the race.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

24 - @Disney at Heart - Midnight Flight 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - @flav  - Montreal Color Run 5k (NG / N/A)
25 - @PaDisneyCouple  - ARC of York Rail Trail 10 Miler (1:32:00 / N/A)
25 - LSUlakes - Q50 Races Bleau Moon 10 Mi Trail Run (1:35:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or if someone else would like to add a race to the weekend list, just let me know! We look forward to hearing how your race goes!


----------



## LSUlakes

25 - LSUlakes - Q50 Races Bleau Moon 10 Mi Trail Run (1:35:00 / N/A)

I revised my goal from 1:30:00 to 1:35:00 since I havent really put in many miles at or below 9:00 min/mi. Per @DopeyBadger thread about POT corral placement, that time would get me into C which is better than where I am currently at with no POT. Beside the slower training runs to change my time, considering that the race starts at 8:30 PM and is on a trail I think 1:35:00 will still be a challenge for me on this race. The good news is, I ran 7 miles yesterday and it felt very easy at a 9:10 pace. It was on a TM, so thats part of the reason for it feeling easy.


----------



## Princess KP

run.minnie.miles said:


> Has anyone had Lasik? How soon after were you back to running?


I had it done last November on a Thursday morning and I was back at the gym on the Monday for strength training. The doctor's concern was keeping sweat out of my eyes so suggested that I wait a week before running again since I sweat a lot when I run. 

I actually only had one eye done. One eye for distance and one for reading and I don't need glasses for either! BEST decision ever!


----------



## avondale

Sorry that this is only half on-topic: +running -Dis.

My Ragnar team captain asked me to reach out...  we are looking for a runner for Runner 8 for Ragnar DC.  It's Sep. 28 - 29, starting in western MD and ending in DC.  Runner 8 runs 20.6 hilly miles.  Our team is non-competitive.  We had a full team, but someone had to drop out for personal reasons.  Please PM me if interested or with inquiries.  Thanks!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Thanks for all of the lasik answers/experiences!
 The doctor has an opening next week, so here we go!!!


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine what your goal is for a race? How far out do you make your decision?



ATTQOTD: I'm pretty self-competitive, so I usually have a time goal for all races.  Occasionally I'll do something for fun or for the "challenge", but that's rare.  I generally have the goal in mind when choosing the race.  For example, I'll make sure the course isn't too hilly or that the date is appropriate so that it shouldn't be too hot.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I base it off of previous results in a race and realistic expectations I can have for myself. It’s also based on what the time commitment for training will be and how crazy our lives our at home (travel, school, etc).

Yesterday’s question: I try to make up the run if I can. My current plan only has four days of running so it’s not too bad trying to schedule them. I try really hard to get every run done, especially if I am training for a race. I am a lot less likely to skip a run if I am training for something.


----------



## Chaitali

Generally I'll pick out a race when I'm scheduling things to make a goal race and to try to race for speed.  That way I can train accordingly.  And then as the training goes on, I can dial in more specifically what I want my time goal for that race to be.  Of course, if training doesn't go well I can also change up the goal.  I had wanted my April half this year the one I tried to improve my time but I got injured and knew I wasn't going to be able to train to improve my pace so I threw the goal out the window.  Unfortunately, I ended up not being able to run that race at all


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I've mentioned this before, but I don't race a lot. Usually about 2x/year. Sometimes my goal is training/completing a new distance (my goal for the Marathon in Jan). I've really only had 1 specific time goal to get what I thought would be a POT, which I met and was super excited until it wasn't a POT... but I digress. 

I am currently trying to debate traveling for a late Sept HM to try for a POT or just accepting the 5:30 corral and do a race in later Oct that is more fun and better organized.


----------



## SarahDisney

Yesterday ATTQOTD: Sometimes I try to add a little extra mileage to the week, but most of the time I just pull an Elsa and let it go. (Just I'm a lot more annoyed about it than Elsa is)

Today ATTQOTD: I feel like this is one of the few places where I can say this and a few people will understand it ... I don't really set goals. Usually it's just finish. Sometimes it's more about having a good time. Occasionally I'll set a continuous running goal or a time goal, but here's a secret: I've only set a serious time goal once and I didn't reach it*. I have another serious time goal for my next race, and I'm terrified I won't reach it because I never have before. I hate the fact that I'm so scared of this goal. Which is part of why I don't like to set goals ...

Which reminds me. @LSUlakes, when you get a chance, can you update my goal for my 9/30 race (Bronx 10 Mile) to 1:45:00? I'm trying to squeak into corral D for the marathon. Thanks!

*I actually had time goals twice before, but the second time was with a pacer and was a much less aggressive goal, so I don't really count it


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Of the Disney races you have run or planning to run, tell us about two of your favorite spots along the course and two spots that you do not like. With W&D, Marathon weekend, and Star Wars weekends all on the horizon, maybe some of our answers can help prepare those who havent run a Disney race can be better prepared for the good and bad of the different races.



Two Favorites - 1) Back half of the marathon; It was new scenery I had yet to experience during a WDW run. 2) 5K and 10K (at Marathon and or Princess) when you get to run through EPCOT at night! 3) (I know you only said two, but....) Running Main Street USA!

Two Dislikes - 1) 1st mile or two during the full and/or half marathons (either Marathon or Princess Weekends) 2) Smelling Main Street USA; love it at the parks, but just not running through the parks



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...



Rarely, but I have taken a digger when my dog sees something interesting and darts across my path! I just brush it off and finish as planned




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?



Very rare for me to miss a run. However if it's legit, I usually just add a mile or two on to my other runs. Generally, if I miss a run, I can usually get in a single hard run mile.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I actually haven't done much racing so my goal is to finish.  Just happy to have the ability to be there and running!  I admire those who have time goals but where I'm at right now, I try to keep my expectations super low.  Not that I don't put effort into my pacing and race, just don't want to discourage myself.


----------



## AFwifelife

Also I nearly fell today on my run.  Definitely agree that talking about falling has jinxed us all.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: My 1st half I just wanted to finish.  Even though my 10K time put me in the 2:25-2:36 corral I don’t think my fitness was good enough to push myself that hard.  I ran with a Galloway pace group and finished in 2:29:29. I felt like crap the rest of the day and the following day.  After that race last year I wanted to train better, get a better time and not feel so crummy after the race. Now my goals are determined by my training. I went into SWDS with a time I wanted to beat and i did it, but I was much better trained. I have a half coming up in October and I have my A, B & C time goals. Not ready to share those yet.  As of today my goal for Dopey is to just finish happy and healthy.  Those plans may adjust, but it’s too soon to tell.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: If we're talking time goals, lately that's determined by what rD requires for PoT, lol! Running is the one thing in my life I've been able to keep competition-free and I rarely have any interest in trying to be "better" at it, time-wise. Other goals - like getting a jumping pic in each park during the WDW marathon - might develop months ahead, or hours before.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine what your goal is for a race? How far out do you make your decision?


Fitness level and race history play a big role. Its hard with Disney races though as I want to see characters and such.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 24 - @Disney at Heart - Midnight Flight 10k (NG / N/A)
> 25 - @flav  - Montreal Color Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 25 - @PaDisneyCouple  - ARC of York Rail Trail 10 Miler (1:32:00 / N/A)
> 25 - LSUlakes - Q50 Races Bleau Moon 10 Mi Trail Run (1:35:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or if someone else would like to add a race to the weekend list, just let me know! We look forward to hearing how your race goes!


Can you add a race for me for this weekend please?

25 - jennamfeo - Gaspin in the Aspen 15k (NG / N/A)


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: All you guys saying "fitness level" blowing my mind because yeah, no I don't ever consider if I can fully capable of hitting a goal. I just pick a number that sounds impressive and go for it. LOL. So here I am chasing a sub 2 hour HM because I just want to see if I can do. 



PrincessV said:


> like getting a jumping pic in each park during the WDW marathon


Adding this to my WDW list... Haha.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> Adding this to my WDW list... Haha.



Just remember that for every jumping pic exists a hilarious "getting ready" & an even funnier "landing" pic.  I just love when my race photos include someone in a weird squat bent knee squishy face eyes closed with their arms up.  Or even better the one leg up before the other "lift off."  It just cracks me up every time.  I also equally like wedding party group jump outtakes.

ATTQOTD: I tend to make some goals before the year even starts and then hunt for races to fit in that mold.  But they aren't usually time related specifically.  More like I'm gonna run a new distance and then PR another distance.  The actual number to try to hit...usually that comes a few weeks out...basing off how everything is going and what coach submitted on my plan as the estimate and if I think that's possible.  
I also like running lots of "just see what happens" races in the year.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine what your goal is for a race? How far out do you make your decision?



I set my goal when I sign up for a race. Knowing what I want to accomplish (finish, finish in a certain time, etc.) helps me and my coach develop the right training plan. We'll talk about what's realistic before setting the goal and revisit it along the way to take into account how my training has gone. Come race day, I try to have an A goal and a B goal in mind. A is normally my original goal from day 1 for when everything goes well, my fitness is spot on, and I nail the race. B is not quite at the level of my A goal but still a solid performance. 



SarahDisney said:


> Today ATTQOTD: I feel like this is one of the few places where I can say this and a few people will understand it ... I don't really set goals. Usually it's just finish. Sometimes it's more about having a good time. Occasionally I'll set a continuous running goal or a time goal, but here's a secret: I've only set a serious time goal once and I didn't reach it*. *I have another serious time goal for my next race, and I'm terrified I won't reach it because I never have before. I hate the fact that I'm so scared of this goal.* Which is part of why I don't like to set goals ...



If they weren't scary and beyond what we've accomplished before, trying to achieve them wouldn't be quite as much fun nor as challenging. I've tried and failed to lower my PR at various distances before, as have many others on here. We might never reach them, though without something to strive for, the training and the effort and the journey don't seem to be as important.


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> Just remember that for every jumping pic exists a hilarious "getting ready" & an even funnier "landing" pic. I just love when my race photos include someone in a weird squat bent knee squishy face eyes closed with their arms up. Or even better the one leg up before the other "lift off." It just cracks me up every time. I also equally like wedding party group jump outtakes.


Oh I know. I have jumped in almost every park. I have two really solid jump shots from W&D but to have a collection during Dopey sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> Today ATTQOTD: I feel like this is one of the few places where I can say this and a few people will understand it ... I don't really set goals. Usually it's just finish. Sometimes it's more about having a good time. Occasionally I'll set a continuous running goal or a time goal, but here's a secret: I've only set a serious time goal once and I didn't reach it*. I have another serious time goal for my next race, and I'm terrified I won't reach it because I never have before. I hate the fact that I'm so scared of this goal. Which is part of why I don't like to set goals ...
> 
> Which reminds me. @LSUlakes, when you get a chance, can you update my goal for my 9/30 race (Bronx 10 Mile) to 1:45:00? I'm trying to squeak into corral D for the marathon. Thanks!
> 
> *I actually had time goals twice before, but the second time was with a pacer and was a much less aggressive goal, so I don't really count it



If it helps, I believe you can hit that goal.  I know for me, if other people think I can do the scary thing...it makes it less scary for me.


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> If they weren't scary and beyond what we've accomplished before, trying to achieve them wouldn't be quite as much fun nor as challenging. I've tried and failed to lower my PR at various distances before, as have many others on here. We might never reach them, though without something to strive for, the training and the effort and the journey don't seem to be as important.



See, this is where I differ from other runners. I don't enjoy "scary" goals. I'm not interested in being faster. Maybe sometimes going further, but only if there's a specific reason for it. I run because I run. I don't run to be a better runner. It's why I have such a hard time relating to other runners most of the time - I don't enjoy pushing myself to reach new goals (whether they're easy to reach or not) and most people don't understand that. I don't run to take myself out of my comfort zone - I run because it's one of the few things I can do where I can stay in my comfort zone and still feel like I'm accomplishing something. Which is why time goals scare me so much - they take me out of my comfort zone and into an area that isn't my normal running mentality, and I don't know that I'm okay with that.


----------



## MissLiss279

SarahDisney said:


> See, this is where I differ from other runners. I don't enjoy "scary" goals. I'm not interested in being faster. Maybe sometimes going further, but only if there's a specific reason for it. I run because I run. I don't run to be a better runner. It's why I have such a hard time relating to other runners most of the time - I don't enjoy pushing myself to reach new goals (whether they're easy to reach or not) and most people don't understand that. I don't run to take myself out of my comfort zone - I run because it's one of the few things I can do where I can stay in my comfort zone and still feel like I'm accomplishing something. Which is why time goals scare me so much - they take me out of my comfort zone and into an area that isn't my normal running mentality, and I don't know that I'm okay with that.


I want to say I kind of relate. For a while I just wanted to run and enjoy races, running with friends. If I got faster - great! But I wasn’t actively trying to get faster. 

However recently I have been trying to be more intentional with my training in order to get faster. I think I decided that I wanted to see how fast I could get, and then go back to run just to run and not worry about paces and running the right mileage/pace on the right days. 

For me, I really enjoy running with people, and running with my specific paces has made this hard. I’m giving myself at least one more training cycle to concentrate on getting faster/being more intentional with each run before I go back to my old ways. I never previously thought I could get anywhere close to a BQ time, and now I’m about 32 minutes away (still a long ways, but before I was 1.5-2 hours away!). If my Spring Marathon is within grasping distance, I may continue for another cycle or two. 

After that, I’ll probably return to my previous norm of run all the races, travel, and enjoy the races in the process.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I normally will shoot for a goal during 2 or 3 races per year. This year my focus has been half marathon distance and I will switch to focusing on the marathon distance starting on Monday. My long term, big time scary goal is to eventually get to Boston. Right now I am trying to take baby steps to reach that huge goal though. I also set yearly goals. These include mileage goals (1,000 miles in 2016, 1,500 miles in 2017, and 1,800 miles this year) and an additional goal of running 12 half marathons this year. I'm big on goals (clearly, lol), they help me stay motivated.


----------



## PrincessV

jennamfeo said:


> Oh I know. I have jumped in almost every park. I have two really solid jump shots from W&D but to have a collection during Dopey sounds like a lot of fun.


Pro-tip: be sure someone snaps it with your phone/camera, too - PhotoPass lost my final Dopey jump in EP.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine what your goal is for a race? How far out do you make your decision?



If I have a time goal, it's based on my most recent run and the amount of training I'll be getting in between. For the most part, the goal is 'faster than last time'. Picking out a specific time doesn't seem to work for me.

At Star Wars this year, I was debating whether or not to try to get all the pictures and still beat two hours, or just race the thing all out. The first picture line wasn't bad, but I was feeling pretty good, so I decided to go for it. The idea of beating 1:45 entered my mind for a moment before the race, but I shrugged it off. I passed the 1:45 pacing group (what was left of it) in front of Fake Italy. That was an awesome feeling.


----------



## jennamfeo

@rteetz @DopeyBadger Looks like the 2019 Baseball schedules just came out and my husband put in the Cardinals opening weekend in our calendar... which is against the Brewers! We might be going to Wisconsin in March!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> @rteetz @DopeyBadger Looks like the 2019 Baseball schedules just came out and my husband put in the Cardinals opening weekend in our calendar... which is against the Brewers! We might be going to Wisconsin in March!


You can come see me at work then.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  My goal is always to run at least as fast as my personal best...or faster!  Of course, at my age, just maintaining is a huge accomplishment....

I have a long term goal of earning a BQ too, but first I need to complete an actual marathon.  So that's probably at best a few years away from being anywhere near "realistic".


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> You can come see me at work then.



Which one are you again?


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Which one are you again?
> 
> View attachment 345582


I probably would hurt myself if I did that.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> @rteetz @DopeyBadger Looks like the 2019 Baseball schedules just came out and my husband put in the Cardinals opening weekend in our calendar... which is against the Brewers! We might be going to Wisconsin in March!



Hello early spring half marathon!  

What weekend?


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> Hello early spring half marathon!
> 
> What weekend?


March 28th is the start of the series.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> You can come see me at work then.


Yay!



DopeyBadger said:


> Hello early spring half marathon!
> 
> What weekend?


The final weekend of March and it looks like there is a Half that weekend....
https://silvercirclesportsevents.com/first-call


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine what your goal is for a race? How far out do you make your decision?


ATTQOTD: Mostly based on how I feel and how I had been running leading up to the race. I pretty much just say to myself "I should be able to finish in xx:xx time" and that becomes my time goal. But mostly, my goal for a race is the same as it is for a daily run: I just want to go out, enjoy the outdoors and have a good run.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> The final weekend of March and it looks like there is a Half that weekend....
> https://silvercirclesportsevents.com/first-call



YES!  That is a super awesome one!!!  It's hit or miss on weather, but that course is mostly flat and SUPER fast (simple out and back with limited turns).  That was the weekend I was hoping for.  I'll pencil it in.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: As others have stated, current fitness level, current PR, course, weather, training schedule, POT cutoffs, going sub XX:YY all play into my goal setting.

The longer the race, the further out I set my goal. I stated my goal for Rocket City Marathon on this forum in January, and achieved it in December, so 11 months ahead.
I set a half marathon goal, anywhere between 4-8 weeks. Having said that, I am already formulating a goal for a half next April.
Must of my 5-10Ks are spur of the moment, so just a week or 2 ahead of the race.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...



I have tripped many times and hit pavement last September.  I was in denial about the severity of the fracture in my sacrum and thought I could do an easy 5 miles with my group I was leading.  My gait was so screwed up with that injury.  I tripped on a sidewalk.  Hit my wrist and face and had all kinds of icky tree stuff stuck to my wounds.  The guys I was with wanted to take me back to the store where we started.  I yelled at them to "get my a$$ up and let's go.  We aren't done running yet."  I ran and wiped blood off my face the rest of the run.  I also paused my watch as soon as I hit pavement (yeah, I know...).  I cried in my car on the way home because I hurt (physically and mentally).

Here is my wrist and I was glad I didn't break it.  I won't post a pic of my face which was worse.  I had to volunteer at my kids' school with my scraped up face the next day.





LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?



I am missing a few runs now.  I have made my back angry for some reason and could barely walk yesterday.  I am scheduled for an MRI on Friday but if it feels better I will cancel.  I get nervous with anything related to my back since last year's injury.  Not sure what I have more problems with, my back or my feet.  I am also battling plantar fasciitis which I am aggressively treating.  I felt it every step of my half marathon 2 weeks ago.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine what your goal is for a race? How far out do you make your decision?



I usually have a good idea how I will perform based on training.  If I hit my paces for training, I know what I am aiming for.  If I had some injury, then I know that I need to scale it back.  I also take in account my mental state.  Some days, I just don't feel like pushing and hurting.  If it is a race where I am trying to win or place, I won't necessarily PR, just do what it takes. Racing definitely helps me figure out future race potential for the season.  Mixing up the distances helps too.  I hate 5ks but force myself to do them.  I typically know about a month before a race what I am aiming for.  Then race weekend/day I may change it again (Boston this year--goal changed to surviving the elements).


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> I feel like this is one of the few places where I can say this and a few people will understand it ... I don't really set goals. Usually it's just finish.


I'm the same way.  My primary goal is always to finish.  While I'm working on getting faster so I can have more fun during Disney races I still view finishing as the most important goal.



FFigawi said:


> If they weren't scary and beyond what we've accomplished before, trying to achieve them wouldn't be quite as much fun nor as challenging. I've tried and failed to lower my PR at various distances before, as have many others on here. We might never reach them, though without something to strive for, the training and the effort and the journey don't seem to be as important.


I love this.  I also think it's imperative to keep everything in perspective.  If we set a goal that never happened did we fail?  In the area of that goal (PR, BQ, whatever), yes.  But if we became better (more fit, committed to pursuit of goals, etc) in the pursuit of that goal, then maybe we didn't really fail after all.  What if the pursuit of that failed goal achievement extended our life so as to spend more time with our families?  Is that failure?  NO. 



SarahDisney said:


> See, this is where I differ from other runners. I don't enjoy "scary" goals. I'm not interested in being faster. Maybe sometimes going further, but only if there's a specific reason for it. I run because I run. I don't run to be a better runner. It's why I have such a hard time relating to other runners most of the time - I don't enjoy pushing myself to reach new goals (whether they're easy to reach or not) and most people don't understand that. I don't run to take myself out of my comfort zone - I run because it's one of the few things I can do where I can stay in my comfort zone and still feel like I'm accomplishing something. Which is why time goals scare me so much - they take me out of my comfort zone and into an area that isn't my normal running mentality, and I don't know that I'm okay with that.


I will argue that this is actually the best approach _for you_.  Why do we run?  Why do we pursue this?  Each one of us needs to determine why we run and what we receive from it.  We need to run for our own reasons and enjoy it on our terms.  Do I own running or does running own me?  



PrincessV said:


> Pro-tip: be sure someone snaps it with your phone/camera, too - PhotoPass lost my final Dopey jump in EP.


Very true.  Also, some photo ops do not have a photographer.  I use Memory Maker and PhotoPass, but I always like to make sure that my own camera is available as backup.  Photos get lost and sometimes they can't be found.


----------



## FFigawi

Good article about goals, failure, and pressing on. 

https://blog.wahoofitness.com/failing-recovering-adjusting-disappointing-results


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine what your goal is for a race? How far out do you make your decision?


Per a post a few weeks ago, I have no idea how to pick a goal for a race other than "I dunno, finish? Maybe faster than last time?"  
For my next race, I want a time based on DB's corral calculations, and I do not think I can make it, so I am not sure I should even pick a target.  it would take me running .2 miles faster than my PR, and about 3-4 minutes short of a daily run, so I realize it is perhaps not reasonable.
As someone who awkwardly answered the question "so you run?" with "sometimes," I think it is fair to say I am uncomfortable with all of the running stuff, but I apparently enjoy it enough to keep it up.   Perhaps sometime I will feel comfortable enough to reply to the 'so you run' question without wincing and just commit to a training plan that schedules runs to hit those imaginary target?  At that point perhaps I can determine a goal for a race?


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine what your goal is for a race? How far out do you make your decision?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I go with a combination of recent race results and my fitness level. I usually make my initial goal for a race once I register for it, and then will adjust it if needed based on how training has gone the week of the race.



For the last couple of years since my surgery I have been sort of floating around with no goals, other than to finish.   I have recently found my motivation again and will be back to setting goals.  I have a 1/2 on 9/30.  I would love to be under 2:00 but I just don't think I am at that point yet.  So my goal will be decided as I get closer in this case. 



SarahDisney said:


> Yesterday ATTQOTD: Sometimes I try to add a little extra mileage to the week, but most of the time I just pull an Elsa and let it go. (Just I'm a lot more annoyed about it than Elsa is)
> 
> Today ATTQOTD: I feel like this is one of the few places where I can say this and a few people will understand it ... I don't really set goals. Usually it's just finish. Sometimes it's more about having a good time. Occasionally I'll set a continuous running goal or a time goal, but here's a secret: I've only set a serious time goal once and I didn't reach it*. I have another serious time goal for my next race, and I'm terrified I won't reach it because I never have before. I hate the fact that I'm so scared of this goal. Which is part of why I don't like to set goals ...
> 
> Which reminds me. @LSUlakes, when you get a chance, can you update my goal for my 9/30 race (Bronx 10 Mile) to 1:45:00? I'm trying to squeak into corral D for the marathon. Thanks!
> 
> *I actually had time goals twice before, but the second time was with a pacer and was a much less aggressive goal, so I don't really count it





SarahDisney said:


> See, this is where I differ from other runners. I don't enjoy "scary" goals. I'm not interested in being faster. Maybe sometimes going further, but only if there's a specific reason for it. I run because I run. I don't run to be a better runner. It's why I have such a hard time relating to other runners most of the time - I don't enjoy pushing myself to reach new goals (whether they're easy to reach or not) and most people don't understand that. I don't run to take myself out of my comfort zone - I run because it's one of the few things I can do where I can stay in my comfort zone and still feel like I'm accomplishing something. Which is why time goals scare me so much - they take me out of my comfort zone and into an area that isn't my normal running mentality, and I don't know that I'm okay with that.



In my opinion it is all in how you look at a goal, or how you frame it to yourself, that determines if it is scary.  Instead of giving yourself a time goal and making it scary you can fool your brain and say, "I am going to run this race as fast as possible so I can be done with the race as fast as possible."   Then you haven't failed regardless of your finish time because you ran as fast as you could that day, for example.  When you finish you will see how fast you could run THAT DAY.   There may come a day in the future that you can run faster, there may not.  

And someone said something on the previous page about did we really fail if we don't reach our goal.  I didn't quote it but I wish I did.   I think it depends on how you look at it.  If you allow yourself to say you failed then you failed.  I think it is OK to be disappointed in missing a goal but are any of us really failures in here?  I don't think so.  Having been on here for a few years with some of these guys I know their stories.  Take @DopeyBadger for example.  He started out running to lose weight and set an example for his daughter.  Now he has a goal of a BQ.  He hasn't made it yet but is he a failure?  In my opinion I would say no way.  He lost his weight, he has set an example for his daughter, and look how many people he has helped become better on just this thread alone.  He hasn't reached his goal yet, and he will some day, but he is no failure.  

We have people that have completed a full Ironman (John), run Boston, come back from injury, dealt with family deaths or illnesses, and they keep running.   There are no failures here!

This is fitting today.  I did an "easy" 4.5 miles today.  Except it wasn't easy.  It was one of those runs that hurt and was a struggle the whole time.   I was thinking the whole time how frustrated I was and it hit me when I finished, "What are you bit--ing about, you just ran 4.5 miles today and most people couldn't dream of doing that right now".  It's all about perspective.


----------



## Waiting2goback

This is what the man has to say about failing!


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD:* I don't set time goals because of all the variables from course to course and race to race. The only exception is for races I run at a beautiful local horse racing track. I've run two 5's and a 10 there, and since the layout is the same for each of the 5's, I have no problem setting a time goal for those. Will do the same for the 10 there in December. But for all other races? Finish upright, and finish before they take the bananas and water away.

*RANDOM QUESTION: *So I'm back in the saddle on my running plan, and I'm trying to do 10,000 steps a day overall. Finding that I'm getting little aches in my feet that aren't severe, just nagging. Is there a problem with just popping an Ibuprofen immediately after my morning runs/walks? I have a friend who does it and says it really helps him stay on track every day. Does anyone else do it to prevent/eliminate general soreness?


----------



## LSUlakes

KingLlama said:


> *RANDOM QUESTION: *So I'm back in the saddle on my running plan, and I'm trying to do 10,000 steps a day overall. Finding that I'm getting little aches in my feet that aren't severe, just nagging. Is there a problem with just popping an Ibuprofen immediately after my morning runs/walks? I have a friend who does it and says it really helps him stay on track every day. Does anyone else do it to prevent/eliminate general soreness?



I try to avoid taking meds as much as possible especially when it comes to running. The problem with it imo is that you could be covering up a bigger issue and its better to address the issue while its minor. When the meds no longer work, you are dealing with something thats more long lasting. So try to figure out whats causing the pain and try to correct it. If its just sore muscles, just keep going. If its something other than muscle its best to fix it now instead of later. Having said that I have made a exception to this rule once or twice. I was having major foot pain due to inflammation. The solution was to rest, but my race was less than 2 weeks out. I reduced mileage by a lot and took meds to up to the point of the race. After the race I took enough time off for things the heal on its own.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you have a rule or guideline you go by to increase weekly mileage? How about for your long run distance?

ATTQOTD: This is going to be one of those "do as I say and not as I do" type answers. The rule I have always been told is to not increase by more than 10% per week and every 4-5 weeks have a recovery week. As of late I have gone up by as much as 15%. It's a risky move on my part that could backfire, but being that I have covered these distances before and its not my first time getting to these distances I feel somewhat comfortable doing what I am doing, but at the same time I wont be surprised if I end up with something bothering me down the road. 
Regarding the long runs. I've been told that the long run should not account for more than ~40-50% of your weekly totals. That figure may be off some, but it makes sense to me. It would seem like a bad idea to have 35 miles for the week and 20 of it being from the long run.


----------



## Barca33Runner

KingLlama said:


> *RANDOM QUESTION: *So I'm back in the saddle on my running plan, and I'm trying to do 10,000 steps a day overall. Finding that I'm getting little aches in my feet that aren't severe, just nagging. Is there a problem with just popping an Ibuprofen immediately after my morning runs/walks? I have a friend who does it and says it really helps him stay on track every day. Does anyone else do it to prevent/eliminate general soreness?



I have not taken any NSAIDs for four years. I had a torn rotator cuff at that time and was prescribed Naproxen for the pain. I don't take pain medication normally, but the pain in my shoulder was excruciating to the point I wasn't sleeping. Anyway, I never took more than the prescribed dose, but two weeks later I was passed out at work and was rushed to the hospital with internal bleeding from an ulcer that had formed as a result of a reaction from the medication. I was fortunate that someone was in the office with me when I passed out as I am normally alone at work. ETA: This is important because the bleeding had become so extensive so quickly that I was very close to death even with the quick response.

Now, plenty of people take NSAIDs and have no issue, I was probably just unlucky. I will also state the caveat that I am not a doctor and am not portraying myself as one. That said, getting into a habit of taking medication that isn't necessary doesn't seem like a great idea. I'm sure there will be days when an ibuprofen will be appropriate, but I don't think I'd do it when I'm not experiencing pain just because it's part of a plan.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a rule or guideline you go by to increase weekly mileage? How about for your long run distance?



I am interested to see the answers to this.  
My running goal for the summer was that I could increase my mileage and that would make me faster, without worrying about targeting paces.  I also wanted to move to running 4x/week to see if I _might_ be comfortable with a more focused training plan.  So, with this in mind, my plan was to add a mile to a long run each week, and be flexible about the other 3 runs. This has somewhat happened, but with adding in another 3 mile run/week, it ended up being more than 10% for a few weeks.  I was a bit concerned about this, but honestly, it has been fine for me.  I feel good about the runs, but sadly I am not really getting faster, but the longer runs are getting easier so it is some sort of progress.  At this point, the challenge is carving out enough time to make it past 7 miles for a long run.  Summer has been packed with so much other fun, and I really cannot seem to drag myself out the door early enough to get it all in.

On a more positive note, there have been a few days where the humidity broke (i.e. it was raining) mid afternoon. I was so excited about the cooler temps I went out twice in one day last week, so I anticipated my legs would be a bit tired from the morning 3 but with similar weather and similar elevation gains, the second 3 miles were 1m/m faster without really altering my effort.  As it is rare that the weather conditions yield the same temperature and humidity at 6am and at noon, I would love to repeat this experiment.  Was it being more awake? Fed? Wearing headphones because I was on a closed track?  All fascinating to me.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a rule or guideline you go by to increase weekly mileage? How about for your long run distance?



I use a monthly guideline to manage my increase in mileage.  Since coming off achilles tendinitis I've been diligent in managing my miles and increasing by 10 - 20% from month to month.  My weekly totals remain constant with a slight increase in mileage on my Saturday runs. Right now I'm up to 50 miles per month [August] and will strive for 60 in September ahead of my 12 week plan beginning in October for 1/2 marathon training.
I will probably cap out at 70 - 80 miles a month before the 1/2 and revert back to the 50 - 60 per month after that. I've become more disciplined in managing my distance and incorporating cross-training and rest days in to my plan/schedule.


----------



## Chaitali

@TheHamm Interesting experiment!  My afternoon/evening runs have often been faster than my morning runs and my first mile is always super slow on my morning runs and sometimes I think it's just because my body is taking a while to wake up?  My weekday morning runs are basically me rolling out of bed, getting dressed and out the door so it's generally only 15 minutes after waking up.  So I guess the lack of fuel may play a part as well.

Today's question - I generally follow a training plan (previously Hal Higdon and now DopeyBadger) so I just increase distance based on the plan. 

As far as the NSAIDS - I generally try to keep them for when there is a bigger issue causing pain, and in that case I would also pair it with rest.  I try not to just cover the symptoms up but also try to address the cause.  If it's a more generalized soreness type of thing... I'll try ice or an epsom salt bath instead.

As far as the failure comment earlier, I feel like we all have our big, long term reasons we run (medical reasons, helps maintain mental health, weight loss, maintaining physical fitness, etc.) and that those are generally served by just being consistent and continuing to run.  If having scary goals with races and times helps keep someone engaged and running, then it makes sense to have them.  If maintaining comfort in your running is what keeps someone engaged, that makes sense too.  After all, most people have plenty of discomfort in their lift from other things and I can see where it would feel good to have running as a refuge that feels good.  We all have different journeys and whatever works to keep us going is the right thing


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: whatever @DopeyBadger tells me to do


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I do what my @DopeyBadger plan tells me to do.  I'm sure there is some reasoning behind the mileage each week and that I've read it at some point, but right now I don't remember what it is 

Pain relief....I rarely take anything including Tylenol and Motrin.  I don't really have a good answer for it other than I just don't like to take the stuff


----------



## PrincessV

About goals, fear of failure, pushing for time, etc.... I think in many cases there's an age component to consider in there. At almost 50, my body has made it very clear that it's past its prime. I've used and abused it through a lifetime of ballet, and skiing, and soccer, and running, plus injuries, an autoimmune disease, and scoliosis, and it's simply never going to perform as well as it once did. And I'm okay with that. I just don't feel a need to be "better" on an ongoing basis. The fact that I can run at all, let alone finish a marathon in any amount of time, feels like an accomplishment. It wasn't always that way: I've been very, very competitive in athletic pursuits most of my life. But I'm just not there anymore... and TBH, I'm a lot happier with where I am now.  If it weren't for not wanting to be in The World's Largest Corral anymore, I'd probably never run for time again lol!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a rule or guideline you go by to increase weekly mileage? How about for your long run distance?


ATTQOTD: I follow the 10% "rule" and make my next long run week's total mileage no more than 10% more than my last long run week's total mileage. And I strictly adhere to cut-back weeks, where my long run is half the distance of the following week's long run (so, 5,10, 5.5, 11, 6, 12, etc.) Any faster build that that, and I've wound up injured and/or depleted.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Whatever my training plan says (originally used Hal Higdon's plans and now I am a @DopeyBadger believer!). 

Pain relief...I take BCAAs and they seem to help me, but I don't really take anything else. I'll use Bengay sometimes before I go to sleep just to get some tension out of my muscles.


----------



## kbenson13

Bree said:


> ATTQOTD:  I do what my @DopeyBadger plan tells me to do.  I'm sure there is some reasoning behind the mileage each week and that I've read it at some point, but right now I don't remember what it is



Ditto for me!  I think my mileage has gone up more than 10% in certain weeks, though I haven't calculated it to be sure...


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine what your goal is for a race? How far out do you make your decision?



Time of year and current fitness pay a large part.  I always go into a full with the same goal, a BQ, but adjust if training shows I won't hit that goal.  My last full was with a 1 year old and I just couldn't put in the time so even a few months out I knew I wasn't going to hit it.

Anything shorter than a half I always have the goal of an age group top 3 since I am fast enough to do that consistently.

Than I look at circumstances and set goals.  For example, I have always wanted to get an age group award for a Disney race but up until now have only done halves and fulls and I generally don't place in the longer distances.  I finished top 30 overall once but my age group was super competitive and I was 7th I think if memory serves.  Now that they added 10ks, and looking at past results, I should be able to get top 3 in my age group in a 10k so that is my goal.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a rule or guideline you go by to increase weekly mileage? How about for your long run distance?



I just listened to a podcast (Endurance Planet ask the coaches) that discussed this and the standard 10% rule.  Their synopsis on the 10% rule is that it makes no sense unless you are elite and putting in 80 miles or more per week.  If you are running 3 miles a run or 10 miles a week increasing 10% is way too little.  They suggested going by feel and I concur.  When I first started and could only run 1 mile I went from 1 to 1.25 to 2 to 2.5 to 3 in about 2 weeks.  Now I generally increase my long run by about 2 miles a week when I'm ramping up and don't worry so much about my weekly mile increase provided I'm not feeling any pain.



KingLlama said:


> *RANDOM QUESTION: *So I'm back in the saddle on my running plan, and I'm trying to do 10,000 steps a day overall. Finding that I'm getting little aches in my feet that aren't severe, just nagging. Is there a problem with just popping an Ibuprofen immediately after my morning runs/walks? I have a friend who does it and says it really helps him stay on track every day. Does anyone else do it to prevent/eliminate general soreness?



I am not a medical professional but remember hearing about NSAIDS and endurance events...specifically not to mix the two.  I would go talk to a sports medicine specialist (I go to a DPT) and see what the root cause of the issue is.  I've gone to my guy for a few niggling pains and each time he was able to actually assess the situation and give me some stretches and exercises to address the issue.  As an example, I was having some lower back issues that were taken care of with a sciatic nerve floss stretch.  Another issue I was having was fixed with some different foam rolling.

I'd let a pro take a look, it might be a simple fix that doesn't require popping a pill.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a rule or guideline you go by to increase weekly mileage? How about for your long run distance?


No rule really. I go based on what I am training for and fitness level.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a rule or guideline you go by to increase weekly mileage? How about for your long run distance?



I try to adhere to the 10% rule, although this can be a little difficult in the early stages of a plan.  Ultimately, though, I tend mostly to follow a plan designed by someone more experienced than myself, whether that's Hal Higdon or @DopeyBadger and let them define what is safe and appropriate based on experience.

Yesterday's discussion about goals was very interesting.  It's always enlightening to see the variety of different drivers and motivators that different people use.  Personally, I tend to be more of an "if I'm not moving forward, I'm moving backwards" person.  So I'm constantly challenging myself to take the next step, whether that's distance, time or both.  I need that stretch from where I am currently to keep me mentally engaged in the activity so that I don't stagnate.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: Regarding mileage increases, I think the 10% rule is a poor guideline for most runners because it's far too conservative.  For example, if you're a 20mpw runner, the 10% rule says you shouldn't add more than 2 miles.  Most runners without a history of injuries can add much more than that.  I've done increases of between 25-50% for years with no ill effects.  Of greater importance is the intensity.  When I add big chunks of mileage, they're all easy miles, and I don't do too much intensity in those ramp-up weeks.  The best advice is to listen to your body and hear the signals it's sending you.  

As for race goals, I respect everyone out there running, whether you're chasing a PR/BQ or just happy to finish.  Everyone's motivations are different and no one should ever be embarrassed by their goals.  I lean more toward the competitive side, but I've also had great races where I've run with friends and family, stopped for photos, had a beer (or two!), and generally just ignored my watch the whole time.  All my races have been tremendous experiences in different ways, and mixing up my goals between "go fast" and "enjoy the experience" have kept me engaged as a runner.  I will say this about having time goals, however - if you don't risk setting a "scary" goal, you'll never know what you're truly capable of doing.  I've BQ'ed 4 times now, and I never would've thought that goal even possible had I not pushed myself in shorter races.  Even after I'd successfully finished two marathons, I thought the whole BQ idea was ridiculous.  Thomas Edison said "If we all did the things we are really capable of doing, we would literally astound ourselves."  Priscilla Welch was a pack-a-day smoker and self-described "partier and couch potato" until she took up running for health reasons at age 35.  She found she had a talent for it, and at age 42, she won the 1987 NYC Marathon.  She also represented Great Britain in the marathon at the 1984 Olympic Games.  None of us may ever win a World Marathon Major or go to the Olympics (but I could be wrong!), but we have potential we may barely have tapped.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

KingLlama said:


> *RANDOM QUESTION: *So I'm back in the saddle on my running plan, and I'm trying to do 10,000 steps a day overall. Finding that I'm getting little aches in my feet that aren't severe, just nagging. Is there a problem with just popping an Ibuprofen immediately after my morning runs/walks? I have a friend who does it and says it really helps him stay on track every day. Does anyone else do it to prevent/eliminate general soreness?



I used to do that. Somewhere along the line, I decided aches and pains are messages that should not be ignored. I decided to listen to them. I go with ice now (no chance it might damage my kidneys). This is the only way that works for me: https://www.jeffgalloway.com/2017/11/20/injured-ice-massage-the-right-way-to-do-it/


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: whatever @DopeyBadger tells me to do



This.


----------



## michigandergirl

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I used to do that. Somewhere along the line, I decided aches and pains are messages that should not be ignored. I decided to listen to them. I go with ice now (no chance it might damage my kidneys). This is the only way that works for me: https://www.jeffgalloway.com/2017/11/20/injured-ice-massage-the-right-way-to-do-it/



I do this too. My friend who is a football coach told me about it. It hurts so good!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine what your goal is for a race? How far out do you make your decision?



I usually set a goal at the beginning of the training cycle for the "A" race.  It's what I reasonably expect I could do under ideal conditions with ideal training.  But life happens, so I usually reassess the goal the week of the race.  I look back at training and glean any insights I can based on past training as to what a good goal is.  So, I set a goal months in advance, and then reassess the week of.  But as I learned this past weekend, things happen and even in a data driven approach the goal can be missed.  But as others have discussed about failure of a goal, it only means you pick yourself back up again and reassess.  I've got 102 goals that I recently listed out.  Some are things I hope to achieve in weeks time, others years, and others a lifetime.  Some are reasonable, and some very likely will never be met.  But I enjoy the goals because whether they be easily attainable or insanely difficult/unrealistic, the joy of reaching a goal is usually measured by the amount of failure/hard work it took to attain it.  Haven't gotten a BQ yet, but I know whenever it happens for me, it will be one of the best days of my life.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a rule or guideline you go by to increase weekly mileage? How about for your long run distance?



Yes and no.  I don't adhere to the 10% rule, but I do follow a 3 up and 1 down.  After the 3 up and 1 down, is when I move the mileage up in the next 4 week block.  It usually goes high, medium, high, low.  The purpose being recovery to allow the muscles to become stronger and the bone to rebuild.

As for the long distance of the run, I set a maximum of 2.5 hours for a continuous runner and 3 hours for a run/walk plan.  Ideally, I try and keep the LR % of the week to be 25-30%.  I don't like to go above 35%, but I make exceptions from time to time.


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: My usual rule of thumb is to increase my long run by about a mile a week. When I'm not injured and not training for anything in particular (just running for fun/fitness) my baseline level of fitness is usually about a 10K (in the sense that that's the longest race I'd feel comfortable running without additional training). When I'm training for something longer, I usually increase my long run by one mile per week and don't increase my short runs a ton (and do it very slowly). So it might look something like:

3mi 3mi 6mi
3mi 3mi 7mi
3mi 3mi 8mi
. . . 
4mi 4mi 11mi
4mi 4mi 12mi
etc.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a rule or guideline you go by to increase weekly mileage? How about for your long run distance?



I keep a close eye on my weekly mileage increases, but don't strictly follow the no more than 10% rule.  That being said, I don't allow for two weeks in a row with greater than 10% increases.  So, if I have one week where I increase mileage by 16%, I don't worry as long as the next week is less than a 10% increase (and I usually like to see only a 5-7% increase the week after a big increase).  As others have mentioned, I also have recovery weeks every so often (every 4-5 weeks).

For long runs, they increase at a max of two miles from week to week (but oftentimes just one mile per week).  Long runs sometimes have plateaus where they stay at the same distance for two weeks in a row, and if schedule permits, sometimes I alternate every other week with more mileage/less mileage on the long runs (sort of a recovery long run every other week).  This typically only works in a plan if you peak on your long run well before the end of the training cycle.




GreatLakes said:


> I just listened to a podcast (Endurance Planet ask the coaches) that discussed this and the standard 10% rule. Their synopsis on the 10% rule is that it makes no sense unless you are elite and putting in 80 miles or more per week. If you are running 3 miles a run or 10 miles a week increasing 10% is way too little. They suggested going by feel and I concur. When I first started and could only run 1 mile I went from 1 to 1.25 to 2 to 2.5 to 3 in about 2 weeks. Now I generally increase my long run by about 2 miles a week when I'm ramping up and don't worry so much about my weekly mile increase provided I'm not feeling any pain.



I mostly agree with this.  I agree that beginners, especially beginners with a decent general athletic base, starting with low mileage can increase quicker than 10%, although they should still take a recovery week every 4th week or so.  This also goes for runners gearing back up after a bit of time off.  However, even if you are not an elite runner, once you get to 15-20 miles per week (or whatever might be a decent load for your body), I think you should start paying attention to the mileage increases, with the general rule of 10% not being a bad starting point (with appropriate wiggle room as I stated above).


----------



## Sleepless Knight

KingLlama said:


> *RANDOM QUESTION: *So I'm back in the saddle on my running plan, and I'm trying to do 10,000 steps a day overall. Finding that I'm getting little aches in my feet that aren't severe, just nagging. Is there a problem with just popping an Ibuprofen immediately after my morning runs/walks? I have a friend who does it and says it really helps him stay on track every day. Does anyone else do it to prevent/eliminate general soreness?


I've heard serious warnings about the risks of ibuprofen up to 48 hours after a long run.  I will use tylenol after a long run if I need it, but I usually try to avoid it if I can.  I bought one of the those bumpy yoga balls and found that rolling my feet over it for a few minutes helps reduce my soreness pretty quickly.  



Chaitali said:


> As far as the failure comment earlier, I feel like we all have our big, long term reasons we run (medical reasons, helps maintain mental health, weight loss, maintaining physical fitness, etc.) and that those are generally served by just being consistent and continuing to run. If having scary goals with races and times helps keep someone engaged and running, then it makes sense to have them. If maintaining comfort in your running is what keeps someone engaged, that makes sense too. After all, most people have plenty of discomfort in their lift from other things and I can see where it would feel good to have running as a refuge that feels good. We all have different journeys and whatever works to keep us going is the right thing


I think this is right on.  Each of us needs to find the motivation and plan that works best for us.  And not worry if that motivation or plan is different from someone else.

ATTQOTD:  I usually follow the long run increase strictly.  Under Galloway, it was 1.5 miles increase over the previous long run.  One time I had to condense training and used a 2 mile increase.  Now, I follow the plan from DopeyBadger.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a rule or guideline you go by to increase weekly mileage? How about for your long run distance?


ATTQOTD: I have increased my weekly mileage this summer in order to build base miles. I did not really have a rule or guideline. I just increased based how I felt.  For my "long run," I have increased it about 1 mile every other week. Not really basing it on a rule or guideline but it seems to have worked OK for me.


----------



## rteetz

This is better swag than a runDisney race and its only $15

Yacht & Beach Club Resort’s New Regatta Run Offers Exercise and Some Awesome Gifts


----------



## KSellers88

rteetz said:


> This is better swag than a runDisney race and its only $15
> 
> Yacht & Beach Club Resort’s New Regatta Run Offers Exercise and Some Awesome Gifts



This is awesome!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

rteetz said:


> This is better swag than a runDisney race and its only $15
> 
> Yacht & Beach Club Resort’s New Regatta Run Offers Exercise and Some Awesome Gifts



I would rather have the nautical themed rubber duck and some chocolate than the headphones.


----------



## KingLlama

Thanks everyone for the Ibuprofen feedback and confirming that my friend is, in fact, a moron.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> This is better swag than a runDisney race and its only $15
> 
> Yacht & Beach Club Resort’s New Regatta Run Offers Exercise and Some Awesome Gifts



This is cool! Think I can transfer my marathon registration to this?  3K seems like a nice distance..


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> This is better swag than a runDisney race and its only $15
> 
> Yacht & Beach Club Resort’s New Regatta Run Offers Exercise and Some Awesome Gifts



Am I the only one thinking about doing this post-5K in January?*

*Assuming it's being offered that day, of course, which it may not be


----------



## KaitlynJ

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I used to do that. Somewhere along the line, I decided aches and pains are messages that should not be ignored. I decided to listen to them. I go with ice now (no chance it might damage my kidneys). This is the only way that works for me: https://www.jeffgalloway.com/2017/11/20/injured-ice-massage-the-right-way-to-do-it/



This is what my doctor advised when I was first diagnosed with my injury. He strongly recommended against pain meds (even OTC) unless the pain was interfering with my life because it would be so much more difficult to tell whether or not I was making consistent improvement or if it was just the meds.


----------



## avondale

KingLlama said:


> Thanks everyone for the Ibuprofen feedback and confirming that my friend is, in fact, a moron.



Well, pain is an issue.  If you've got chronic pain, it can be hard to make good judgments about how to treat it because at some point you just want it to stop.  Even low-grade pain can become extremely frustrating if it just keeps going on and on.

Seems like there are two issues:

1. If there's some injury or other problem causing the pain, then that needs to be addressed and just taking a painkiller covers it up.

2. Long-term use of most painkillers has negative side effects.  For ibuprofen, I believe the effects tend to be on the stomach, i.e., ulcers and bleeding.  For acetominophen, it's on the liver - my father took Tylenol long term for arthritis in his knee (didn't want to get the knee replacement) and that's what the doctors think led to his liver failure, which ultimately killed him.

So, it seems best to save the painkillers for more of an acute, short-term issue.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Am I the only one thinking about doing this post-5K in January?*
> 
> *Assuming it's being offered that day, of course, which it may not be


Nope, the thought definitely crossed my mind. Let's do it!


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Nope, the thought definitely crossed my mind. Let's do it!



I will add it to our list of planned marathon weekend adventures!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

KingLlama said:


> Thanks everyone for the Ibuprofen feedback and confirming that my friend is, in fact, a moron.


I've also read that ibuprofen is fine 48 hours after the race.  Your body will naturally swell as part of the healing process after the race.  Because ibuprofen reduces swelling, it can interfere with the necessary healing.  



avondale said:


> Well, pain is an issue.  If you've got chronic pain, it can be hard to make good judgments about how to treat it because at some point you just want it to stop.  Even low-grade pain can become extremely frustrating if it just keeps going on and on.
> 
> Seems like there are two issues:
> 
> 1. If there's some injury or other problem causing the pain, then that needs to be addressed and just taking a painkiller covers it up.
> 
> 2. Long-term use of most painkillers has negative side effects.  For ibuprofen, I believe the effects tend to be on the stomach, i.e., ulcers and bleeding.  For acetominophen, it's on the liver - my father took Tylenol long term for arthritis in his knee (didn't want to get the knee replacement) and that's what the doctors think led to his liver failure, which ultimately killed him.
> 
> So, it seems best to save the painkillers for more of an acute, short-term issue.


Exactly.  When it's an acute issue (ie after a race or a long run), it will help.  I almost always take Tylenol after a race because it does help reduce the pain.  But also keep in mind that pain is also your body telling you that something isn't right.  And you want to identify what isn't right.  Post race or long run soreness is self explanatory and should improve in a few days at most.  

I developed knee issues in January because I tried to increase speed too much too soon.  My attempts to run through the pain only made it worse and would have destroyed my Dark Side weekend if I had continued to try and run through the pain.  I realized that while I did not want to take time off, I could still get my fitness back in time for the races if I rested and healed up.  You don't want to sacrifice your long term goals by masking pain now.  

My dreams of increasing my speed for Dark Side did not happen because of the knee issues.  But the idea of using Dark Side as a test of sorts for marathon weekend worked out and the marathon dream is still alive.


----------



## BikeFan

rteetz said:


> This is better swag than a runDisney race and its only $15
> 
> Yacht & Beach Club Resort’s New Regatta Run Offers Exercise and Some Awesome Gifts



More and more Disney resorts appear to be rolling out these events.  We just got back from 8 days at OKW and they had the "Southernmost 3K Fun Run" every Wednesday morning, which I ran.  My kids just rolled their eyes at their dad's joy in finding a race to do while on vacation.    It was a fun, low-key event with maybe 50-60 runners.  Port Orleans French Quarter and Riverside both have runs as well, as does Saratoga Springs, I believe.


----------



## huskies90

BikeFan said:


> More and more Disney resorts appear to be rolling out these events.  We just got back from 8 days at OKW and they had the "Southernmost 3K Fun Run" every Wednesday morning, which I ran.  My kids just rolled their eyes at their dad's joy in finding a race to do while on vacation.    It was a fun, low-key event with maybe 50-60 runners.  Port Orleans French Quarter and Riverside both have runs as well, as does Saratoga Springs, I believe.


I didn’t realize there were so many of these: Port Orleans, Old Key West, Saratoga Springs, Fort Wilderness, Boardwalk, All Stars, Yacht/Beach Club. Deifinitely looks like fun. 
https://noguiltlife.com/disney-world-resort-fun-runs/


----------



## Waiting2goback

KingLlama said:


> *ATTQOTD:* I don't set time goals because of all the variables from course to course and race to race. The only exception is for races I run at a beautiful local horse racing track. I've run two 5's and a 10 there, and since the layout is the same for each of the 5's, I have no problem setting a time goal for those. Will do the same for the 10 there in December. But for all other races? Finish upright, and finish before they take the bananas and water away.
> 
> *RANDOM QUESTION: *So I'm back in the saddle on my running plan, and I'm trying to do 10,000 steps a day overall. Finding that I'm getting little aches in my feet that aren't severe, just nagging. Is there a problem with just popping an Ibuprofen immediately after my morning runs/walks? I have a friend who does it and says it really helps him stay on track every day. Does anyone else do it to prevent/eliminate general soreness?



Is it soreness from having not exercised in a while or is it pain.  There is a big difference.  If it is soreness I take nothing.  It's part of the deal as I ramp up my miles.  It is your body getting used to the added miles until it gets used to it.  I don't cover that up because if I get too sore I know it's time to take a day off.  For example, I ran yesterday.  I was sore the whole run.  Last night I felt my plantar fasciitis coming back.  The two things add up, I was really sore yesterday and now this came back.   So, I did my stretching last night and I took today off.  




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a rule or guideline you go by to increase weekly mileage? How about for your long run distance?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This is going to be one of those "do as I say and not as I do" type answers. The rule I have always been told is to not increase by more than 10% per week and every 4-5 weeks have a recovery week. As of late I have gone up by as much as 15%. It's a risky move on my part that could backfire, but being that I have covered these distances before and its not my first time getting to these distances I feel somewhat comfortable doing what I am doing, but at the same time I wont be surprised if I end up with something bothering me down the road.
> Regarding the long runs. I've been told that the long run should not account for more than ~40-50% of your weekly totals. That figure may be off some, but it makes sense to me. It would seem like a bad idea to have 35 miles for the week and 20 of it being from the long run.



I go by feel these days.  Some training plans I have seen say to increase by a mile a week.  Some say to do two miles every other week.  I go out on my long run with a plan for miles but if I am feeling good that day I may add an extra mile.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I used to do that. Somewhere along the line, I decided aches and pains are messages that should not be ignored. I decided to listen to them. I go with ice now (no chance it might damage my kidneys). This is the only way that works for me: https://www.jeffgalloway.com/2017/11/20/injured-ice-massage-the-right-way-to-do-it/



Aches and pains are your body's way of telling you something.  Mine has been telling me, "You're getting older".


----------



## GreatLakes

huskies90 said:


> I didn’t realize there were so many of these: Port Orleans, Old Key West, Saratoga Springs, Fort Wilderness, Boardwalk, All Stars, Yacht/Beach Club. Deifinitely looks like fun.
> https://noguiltlife.com/disney-world-resort-fun-runs/



I'm glad someone has a list.  I'm a little surprised RunDisney doesn't at least have a page dedicated to the resort runs with schedules.  I would not be surprised if every resort doesn't have something at some point from short 1 milers to 5Ks.  Runners love to collect whole sets of things and I know making an effort to do all of them at some point is something I'd shoot for.


----------



## LSUlakes

It's finally Friday, and that can only mean one thing... It's time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *At WDW, what is your favorite and least favorite character meal? Which ones you havent done, but are planning to do in the next couple of months?

ATTFFQOTD: My favorite so far has been breakfast at Garden Grill. The food was by far the best I've had at any character meal and I've been to CRT, which was ok but location and characters make that one more so than the food IMO. The worse I have had has been Chef Mickey's. I know its a classic, but the food was not very good at all. That was also a breakfast. Come to think of it, most of my character meals have been breakfast meals. In September we are going to Hollywood and Vine for dinner. My expectations are not high for this one. In January we have a breakfast at Trattoria al Forno which I think everyone in the family is excited about!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTFFQOTD:  We haven't done a lot of character meals, so it's hard for me to answer this one, but I'd say my favorite is easy enough.  Breakfast a Crystal Palace.  I love the restaurant itself and my kids love Pooh and friends and it's a pretty solid breakfast buffet.  And, this is probably blasphemy, but again I have a limited number of experiences, but...

Dinner at the castle with the Princesses.  *gasp*  Now, we just did this in July and my daughters are 15, so obviously we didn't get the magic of little ones who are princess-obsessed.  I really just wanted to do it once to see the restaurant itself and eat in the castle.  The food was just okay and sooooo expensive.  The castle is very pretty inside and it was fun to do it, but I'd never spend the time or money again unless I have a little granddaughter at some point who loves princesses.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday, and that can only mean one thing... It's time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *At WDW, what is your favorite and least favorite character meal? Which ones you havent done, but are planning to do in the next couple of months?



The best character meal on property but far (IMO) is Tusker House.  It is the only one that I felt the price justified the actual food as opposed to just being a charge to take pictures with characters.

Of the ones I've done the worst was CRT.  The food was not good, the price was ridiculous even by the skewed Disney standards, and the character interaction was not as good as at other meals.  Chef Mickey is a close second worst.

We have a big group of 13 doing Mickey's Backyard BBQ for the first time W&D weekend which isn't strictly a character meal but we bought tier 1 to hopefully get some good pictures.  We also have Tusker House scheduled which will be our son's (and my mom's come to think about it) first proper character meal but I've done it at least 4 times already so it isn't new to the rest of us.

It's been a while since I've been there but I really liked Garden Grill and think it gets a bad rap.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: 

Favorite: O’hana Breakfast (haven’t done it in years though)

Least Favorite: Chef Mickey’s

Upcoming: Bon Voyage Breakfast - Labor Day Monday


----------



## kywyldcat03

*QOTD:* My favorite has to be Cinderella's Royal Table where I proposed to my wife.  Tied for second place (though some are not character meals) are Citricos, Narcoosees and Crystal Palace.  I would like to try a luau at the Poly sometime.  Favorite bar experience is Trader Sams hands down!  I don't have a lease favorite.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I haven't done any character meals as an adult! The closest is Be Our Guest and meeting Beast at the end, which I do love


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD:
Fave: Bon Voyage is always a blast.
Least: Akershus. Hated the food and it just wasn't my scene.
Upcoming: nothing really scheduled, but I would like to try Garden Grill at Epcot (I think that's the Chip n Dale one).


----------



## PrincessV

ATTFFQOTD: I hate them all.


----------



## Slogger

Catching up on some QOTD.....

ATTQOTD: (today)  I don't think we have ever done a character meal.  

ATTQOTD: (yesterday?) Rule or guideline you go by to increase weekly mileage/and long run?   

DO NOT DO WHAT I AM DOING!  (@DopeyBadger...look away, you may not like this response!)  I've tried a variety of methods including the 10% rule.   For this training cycle I am taking the Rocky Balboa approach and beating my body up and pushing past normal comfort zones with higher mileages for the first eight weeks.  Settling in with less mileage but increased speedwork for the next four weeks and then trying to hold on and stay healthy and rested for the final four weeks.   I have long runs planned during the 16 week cycle of 14, 15 (twice), 16, 17, 18, 20+  and try to do one every other week.   Not sure it's the smartest strategy, I've been quite tired and exhausted the past 3 weeks.  But I'm halfway there and hopefully the toughest part is behind me.   We'll see on race day if I get better results but it has been interesting to see what I am capable of when I push myself. 

ATTQOTD (Wednesday?): how do you determine what your goal is for a race? How far out do you make your decision?

I typically plan my running events 6-9 months in advance.   Sometimes more, sometimes less.
I determine my goal far in advance as well but base it on the distance of the race, the type of course (flat, hilly, sea level, mountains, etc), and prior results.
For 10k or less events, my main goal is to PR, but I also have an "A" goal of a vanity time that I think I am capable of attaining if everything went perfectly that day.   Have not acheived an "A" goal yet.

For longer races, especially marathons, I have many goals:
Finish upright and healthy is goal #1.
Beat my PR is #2.
Vanity time is #3.
BQ is # 4.

On race weekend, I check the weather and reevaluate what goals are attainable and revise if needed.


----------



## Slogger

Hey everyone, remember our discussion about "falling" and the jinx it put on us?

Yesterday I ran a place that I know has a big hill and was going to run up and down it several times.   But I got sidetracked and found an actual "trail run" by the river and did that instead.  It had sand, mud, rocks, tree roots, holes, thorny plants, low hanging branches, and more mud.   I almost turned my ankle twice and nearly went down but didn't.  Just a big gash from a thorny plant that caught me when I ran past.   The trail run was fun and a nice change of pace.

But more importantly, I didn't fall so that means maybe we have broken the jinx.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I feel weird about going to character meals as an adult without any kids.   I don't hate them, but I'm not a big photo person, so then it's just awkward when they come around.   I do like watching kids interact with them though... I wish there was a way to flag your table as "I'm just watching, you don't need to come here." 

I don't think I've done that many of them... Chef Mickey's I did when I was younger and went with my parents.  I remember the food being nothing special and the restaurant being a zoo scene, so I guess that was probably my least favorite.  The only other one I can really remember is the Crystal Palace.  I did that one in high school with my parents, and I love Winnie the Pooh characters (is that surprising given my avatar? ) so I did like that one.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: 
Favorite: Be Our Guest...I love the Grey stuff and Beast!  
Least Favorite: Chef Mickey's...absolute chaos.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday, and that can only mean one thing... It's time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *At WDW, what is your favorite and least favorite character meal? Which ones you havent done, but are planning to do in the next couple of months?


ATTFFQOTD 
Least favorite: chef Mickey. Food was not good, we were off in a corner so we couldn’t see the characters but for the brief handshakes and hugs. I can say similar things about CRT, but I knew the food would be meh before we got there and eating in the castle was worth it once. If we need to see princess at a meal, we will go back to Akershaus (DD was obsessed with it at 3 because she could potty in a castle! Not a great potty, but it was to her!) or go get some breakfast with Rapunzel

Favorite: Tusker! I love the food and 2/3 times we have had great character meets. The last trip not so much. I will add Garden Grill as an honorable mention. I love the land, the food is simple but good, and the character time has been good. It was my post race pick because DH does not like the land nor the food, so I don’t think I can convince him to go back otherwise. Honorable mention also goes to The Coral Seas, as Nemo is probably in that tank somewhere so it is a character meal to me   My kids love to look at and eat fish, and it was the first meal in nearly 3 years that DH and I had a whole conversation as the kids were mesmerized. I went potty all by myself and they did not even notice!

Concrete Future plans: we have Minnie’s seasonal dine at Hollywood and Vine planned for Christmas vacation. We have been once and I thought the food was fine, we hit the transition from breakfast to lunch 10:45 seating + breakfast food and breakfast price but all the lunch food is coming out), and the kids liked the Disney Jr characters so I am curious to see how it goes with Minnie. Also planning on Mickey’s backyard BBQ which sounds fun, and Ohana for dinner because the kids have a new found appreciation for steak and shrimp.

Nebulous plans: I’d like to do xtal palace, but my kids have been terrified of Pooh in the past. We have started reading the books at bedtime so I am still hopeful we can sneak that one in before they outgrow such things (I’m not sure when that happens).

Also, we hit very little dining at The Land partially because the kids were SO excited to eat at Flo’s and the Cozy Cone. I’m mostly fine with that, unless they come up with a Marvel dining experience.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I’ve only done three of the character meals. Two I would absolutely do again, and have, one was a ‘meh’ experience at best.

The two we’ve done that we love are Tusker House and Crystal Palace. We’ve done each of them for lunch as we find breaking up a day in the parks with a sit down late lunch as our big meal of the day works well for our group. It gives the adults a chance to relax and cool off; it does the same for the kids and even affords the ability to get naps started for the younger kids as we are on the way out of the restaurant.

Anyway, the food at Crystal Palace is definitely passable although likely nothing to write home about for most people. The real attraction is the crew from The Hundred Acre Wood. Eeyore is my spirit animal and I love Pooh and friends. I have no problem saying that if you and/or your kids are not familiar or particularly fans of the characters it will likely taint you opinion of the meal as well.

Tusker House is my absolute favorite. The food is outstanding. It features standard fare so the kids are happy and they also have much more expansive choices for adults and adventurous little ones. I’m only slightly embarrassed to admit how much I love the green curry shrimp. It’s also fun seeing the characters (Donald, Daisy, Goofy, and Mickey) in their safari clothes.

The ‘meh’ was Chef Mickey. We did CHef Mickey a few years ago during a period in mid-February when the parks were at the lowest capacity that I can remember for any trip. Despite that, we waited 30+ minutes past our reservation before being seated, the place was a madhouse, and the breakfast buffet was akin to any that you can find in every town. The CMs were working really hard and we saw all of the characters and got a decent amount of time with them, but the price:experience ratio was definitely much worse than either of the other two character meals.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At WDW, what is your favorite and least favorite character meal? Which ones you havent done, but are planning to do in the next couple of months?


Favorite: Probably Tusker House or 1900 Park Fare for breakfast. The Bon Voyage Breakfast is also up there.
Least Favorite: Chef Mickey's


----------



## LSUlakes

I am happy to hear of so many positive statements about Bon Voyage since its on the agenda. It also saddens me the Chef Mickeys is so far down on the list for everyone, including myself. Yet, the place is full because somehow its a must do for first timers... I try my darnest to talk people out of it all of the time, and they still want to go. SMH. After they go, I hear it was great to meet the characters but its a little crazy there and the food at best is meh.


----------



## roxymama

Oof, I never know what things will hit me in the emotions, but thinking about character meals with family got me good today.  Happy memories. Sappy roxymama.

Faves: 
Crystal Palace - not for the food but for the experience and atmosphere.  was first ever character experience for a 1yr old roxykiddo and she LOVED pooh and eeyore.  
Bon Voyage breakfast - for food and atmosphere.  BEST BREAKFAST FOOD! Obsessed with the pastry basket.  Characters were awesome.  And we rode a surrey bike around boardwalk after.
Plaza Inn at DL...so many random characters...omg SO SO SO MANY!  

Least Fave: Maybe Chef Mickeys.  I love the fab five in their chef outfits and the Contemporary, but the food was a little sad.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> I am happy to hear of so many positive statements about Bon Voyage since its on the agenda. It also saddens me the Chef Mickeys is so far down on the list for everyone, including myself. Yet, the place is full because somehow its a must do for first timers... I try my darnest to talk people out of it all of the time, and they still want to go. SMH. After they go, I hear it was great to meet the characters but its a little crazy there and the food at best is meh.



The more popular something is and name cache it has the more they seem to be willing to rest on their laurels and even diminish the experience as long as the reservations are still full. It seems like they have a lot of things go this way and, in a way, I can't blame them since they are a business; but it certainly does elicit sadness that the magic is not always the first priority.


----------



## roxymama

We have this saying at home that some things are "kid friendly" and others are "family friendly."  Like certain movies we have to tolerate (or avoid) because they are aimed solely at kids and are crazy annoying or lame to parents, and others (like everything Pixar) we all can enjoy as a whole family.  Chucky Cheese is "kid friendly", Dave n Busters "family friendly."  McDonalds play place "kid friendly", McDonalds drive thru "family friendly" Etc etc.
  I think Chef Mickey's falls into the kid friendly category.  My kiddo loved the kid buffet selections, she loved the chaos, and the hotel lobby etc.  And she spotted it when we stayed at the hotel AND really wanted to go there.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: My favorite is Crystal Palace breakfast solely for the puffed French toast slathered in syrup.  Sugar coma heaven. I have that with a side of Mickey waffles. I think there’s tater tots there too that I load my plate with, but it’s been a long time since we’ve been there. Tigger is always lots of fun. Least favorite...hmmm...probably chef Mickey’s???  Last time I was there was in 2009. All I remember is that we had to wait a long time and it was so freaking loud in there.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday, and that can only mean one thing... It's time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *At WDW, what is your favorite and least favorite character meal? Which ones you havent done, but are planning to do in the next couple of months?



Our favorite has generally been the Donald character breakfast at Animal Kingdom.  (Formerly Breakfastasaurus, now at Tusker House.)  My wife's a big Donald fan, the setup is a lot more casual than many, and it's just a fun time for everyone.  We have some fantastic pictures and video from when the older kids were young (4 and 2) with Goofy sitting at our table, stealing the 2-year-old's hat.

Least favorite...really, not sure I have one.  They've all been pretty decent.  We've done Garden Grill, Breakfastasaurus/Tusker House, Crystal Palace, and Cape May Cafe.  Cape May Cafe was probably the least interesting, but that may just be that the kids are getting older and it was far enough into the trip that everyone was a little tired.  I have unfond memories of our last Garden Grill visit, but that was because I came down with norovirus about half an hour beforehand.  (_That_ was a memorable trip, but not in a good way.)

We're planning a Tusker House lunch (for the Rivers of Light package) in January.  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD:  
Favorite is Garden Grill.  We've been for dinner so far and the character interaction is amazing.  I'm also a huge fan of the family style so we don't have to deal with two little kids at the buffet.
Least favorite is Chef Mickey.  Every time we've been it's complete chaos, even first thing in the morning.
Next we are doing Garden Grill breakfast.  Got a PPO time so we can get on Soarin right at opening.


----------



## LSUlakes

AFwifelife said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Favorite is Garden Grill.  We've been for dinner so far and the character interaction is amazing.  I'm also a huge fan of the family style so we don't have to deal with two little kids at the buffet.
> Least favorite is Chef Mickey.  Every time we've been it's complete chaos, even first thing in the morning.
> Next we are doing Garden Grill breakfast.  Got a PPO time so we can get on Soarin right at opening.



When we did breakfast there it was for 30 minutes before park opening. You could hear the rush of people coming in once the park opened. We got in line probably 30 minutes after park opening and only had a 20 minute wait, which is exactly what touring plans said would happen. Then the second rush came through and the wait time went to 45+ after we got off. It was interesting watching it and the predictions from touring plans. It was spot on. The breakfast.... The huge cinnamon roll they bring to the table was my favorite. Almost as good as the one from Gastons!


----------



## kbenson13

Wow.  No love for Chef Mickey's.  Won't get any from me either.  I stayed at the Contemporary and couldn't fathom any reason to eat there despite the location convenience.  And I don't do much in the way of character meals myself, but we had a great time at 1900 Park Fare.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I’m not the biggest fan of character meals but I really enjoyed Tusker House for dinner.  Very good food and lots of options. Characters were great too. We also had a window seat and could watch the dance and stunt show in Africa. 

Least favorite is tough, because everything else seems a little mediocre for me and I’ve only had breakfast at other character meals and Disney breakfasts are just way too sweet and salty for me. Also waaaaaay too much food that early in the morning. I think I’m going to have to go with breakfast at Garden Grill which is painful to say because I love Living with the Land. The characters were awesome but I didn’t care for the food at all. The cinnamon roll thing was good, but too sweet. Then everything else was pretty basic. 

I forgot I’ve been wanting to try the Tangled breakfast at Trattoria. If I can fit it in at Marathon Weekend and there’s an open table I might do that!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I have one rule about character meals.  If the characters/movie they're from don't appeal to me, I won't do that character meal since a chunk of the cost is the characters.  In my personal experience, character interaction at a meal is roughly the same as in the parks.  Some are just fine, others are tremendous and special.  Both at meals and in the parks.  

My favorite Disney World character meal is Akershus.  I think the cold buffet that's included with your lunch and dinner is a nice change of pace and I _really_ love the desserts there.  

I've dined a couple of times at Chef Mickey's.  Since Disney World is normally not an annual thing for me, there are other places I'd rather eat at and I can still see those characters at other places.  We did dinner during a huge family trip at 1900 Park Fare back in 2006.  It was fine, but the food didn't stand out to me enough to return there for characters from one movie.  

I also dined at CRT in 2012 to celebrate my first Coast to Coast.  I had a great seat right next to a window overlooking new Fantasyland and the Beast's castle.  They offered me a plastic sword if I wanted one because it would make for great photos.  The characters were tremendous.  The food was fine.  Which is the challenge of CRT.  You're paying signature dining prices to eat in the castle.  In my opinion, Akershus is less expensive for the same characters and you're dining in a different castle.  The reason to dine at CRT is because you really want to dine in Cinderella Castle.  There's nothing wrong with that.  Just know ahead of time what you're paying for.  It's a signature dining room.  

At Disneyland, I've dined at Goofy's Kitchen and the Plaza Inn, but those were both many years ago.  Ariel's Grotto in California Adventure had a Santa Maria tri tip that I would dream about sometimes.  But it went off the menu and the restaurant has since converted into the Lamplight Lounge as part of Pixar Pier.  

In May I dined at the Surf's Up with Mickey and Friends at the Paradise Pier Hotel with my nephews.  I really thought it had an outstanding selection and variety of breakfast choices.  I liked it better than the plaza.

I think I have an ADR at Garden Grill sometime during my marathon weekend trip.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

*ATTQOTD*: I'm going to do this one by categories, since there are so many good ones...
*Food*: Tusker House... This was our first character breakfast buffet and it totally spoiled us. GREAT spread!
*Characters* (and probably my overall #1): Crystal Palace... Because Eeyore is my favorite of all favorites. I also love Crystal Palace because you can get into the park early and you're already there and ready to go when you're done. Crystal Palace is the only one we still do regularly.
*Atmosphere*: This is really close. I love the princesses at Akershus (and watching my wife clam up when trying to talk to Belle... seriously), but I have to with 1900 Park Fare. Very nice, elegant and the character interaction is really good.
*What happened?*: Ohana... Our first character meal of any kind and the old family skillet was so amazing! I drool just thinking about it! This would also be a regular one for us for the food, but they changed up the menu/portions and it hasn't been the same. Too bad.
*Dear God Why*: Chef Mickey's (anyone surprised?) The Contemporary used to be home away from home, but it would take a lottery hit for us to be able to go back there, and we still love it, but we were thoroughly disappointed. What chaos.

I'm missing one, but I can't remember. Must not have been that great?


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Our favorites have been Tusker House and Crystal Palace. Good food and great character interaction. Our least favorite was Chef Mickeys. The food was okay but we just felt so rushed and it was so busy and loud. We have a reservation for Crystal Palace for our trip in December!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday, and that can only mean one thing... It's time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *At WDW, what is your favorite and least favorite character meal? Which ones you havent done, but are planning to do in the next couple of months?


ATTFFQOTD: I think I have done pretty much all of the character meals with the exception of Cinderella’s Royal Table (believe it or not) and Trattoria al Forno (didn’t even know it was a character meal until this QOTD). I’ve probably done Chef Mickey’s and Crystal Palace the most because they were sorta traditions when our now college aged kids were younger.  We still do Crystal Palace, but Chef Mickey’s I think has worn out its welcome.

Overall, I don’t think there is a heck of a lot of difference between the character meals although I do agree each has some uniqueness.  Like others here, I like the food and atmosphere at Tusker House and the rotating restaurant at Garden Grill.  

But if I had to pick a top favorite, it would be Garden Grove which definitely has both the best food and the best price.  The all natural smoothies bar is ridiculous. We went there after the half marathon last year and I lost count how many smoothies I had. But it could have easily been over a dozen.  Plus I think it is the only character breakfast with an omelet station and the Swolphin pastry chef is like world famous. They had some incredibly yummy pastries.


----------



## Smilelea

I'm getting very concerned about our trip in a few weeks after reading others answers to today's question. We are trying Chef Mickeys! Now, we are trying to get in every character meal we can before YDS turns 3. We also want to hit them while ODS still cares about the characters. He's 6 1/2 so I think we are fine there but YDS turns 3 next April and we only have 2 trips planned before then. 

But to answer the question myself:

Favorite: Tusker House breakfast. Newest favorite - Garden Grill Breakfast.

Least favorite: Crystal Palace dinner - I truly believe it was a timing problem. Our ADR was right before the Christmas party and they were trying to get non-party-goers out. The character interactions were very rushed and the food was mediocre. 

We've tried and enjoyed: Cape May breakfast, Akershus dinner, Bon Voyage breakfast, Be Our Guest dinner, and 1900 PF dinner.

Upcoming: CRT dinner, Chef Mickey's dinner, 1900 PF breakfast. 

I want to try Ohana but there is pretty much nothing my boys will eat so we don't want to spend that kind of money. H&V has been on the list a few times but we keep cutting it for one reason or another, so who knows if it will ever happen.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
We typically don’t do character meals much anymore. Kids are all young adults now.

Favorite: like many have already mentioned Garden Grill or Tusker house. I think the food is better at Tusker house.

Never liked Chef Mickeys.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Favorite character meal: Garden Grill- Great food. It was super fresh and the character were a lot of fun interacting with.
Least Fav character meal: CRT- wow the food was plain awful and the server totally disappeared. I have no desire to go back again.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Smilelea said:


> I'm getting very concerned about our trip in a few weeks after reading others answers to today's question. We are trying Chef Mickeys! Now, we are trying to get in every character meal we can before YDS turns 3. We also want to hit them while ODS still cares about the characters. He's 6 1/2 so I think we are fine there but YDS turns 3 next April and we only have 2 trips planned before then.
> 
> But to answer the question myself:
> 
> Favorite: Tusker House breakfast. Newest favorite - Garden Grill Breakfast.
> 
> Least favorite: Crystal Palace dinner - I truly believe it was a timing problem. Our ADR was right before the Christmas party and they were trying to get non-party-goers out. The character interactions were very rushed and the food was mediocre.
> 
> We've tried and enjoyed: Cape May breakfast, Akershus dinner, Bon Voyage breakfast, Be Our Guest dinner, and 1900 PF dinner.
> 
> Upcoming: CRT dinner, Chef Mickey's dinner, 1900 PF breakfast.
> 
> I want to try Ohana but there is pretty much nothing my boys will eat so we don't want to spend that kind of money. H&V has been on the list a few times but we keep cutting it for one reason or another, so who knows if it will ever happen.



I will give Chef Mickeys this slight recommendation: It is not an experience that I regret doing, but it is not something that I’d like to do again. We have a lot of good pictures with the characters and all of my nieces and nephews had a good time. The food being rather basic actually played well with getting the kids to have a good breakfast. During the experience it was not something that was entirely unenjoyable.

But, when comparing after the fact, the food was not very adventurous/appealing, the admosphere was entirely too chaotic, the location was not convenient (we weren’t staying at Contemporary), and the price was pretty high for a breakfast. It was completely fine, but fine seemed to be what Disney was shooting for and at that price I’d hope that they’d at least be trying to do better.


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOTD: You know, I stopped to think about it and realized that I've only ever done one character meal! It's weird, because I feel like we always meant to fit one in to each trip after that, but we never once did. 

So I guess my favorite character meal is Liberty Tree Tavern circa 1998.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@LSUlakes Midnight Flight 10K results: 1:04:25 and first in my age group. Got home a little after midnight. 
Then DH and I got up and tried to run a 9 mile training run this morning around 10:00. He succeeded, but I cashed it in at 6 1/2. It was already hot and I had given all I could at the Midnight Flight.


----------



## PCFriar80

Disney at Heart said:


> @LSUlakes Midnight Flight 10K results: 1:04:25 and first in my age group. Got home a little after midnight.
> Then DH and I got up and tried to run a 9 mile training run this morning around 10:00. He succeeded, but I cashed it in at 6 1/2. It was already hot and I had given all I could at the Midnight Flight.


Nice job!  I had a haddock fish fry dinner, and a ben and jerry's toffee heath bar ice cream pie last night for my birthday, went to bed at 10:00 PM, woke up and had pancakes and ran 4 miles.  So, obviously I have some work to do!


----------



## Waiting2goback

QOTD:

I have done 1900 Park Fare for breakfast, it was 20 years ago, but it was good.  I have done 1900 Park Fare for dinner a few times.  I think the food is good.  I mostly go for the strawberry soup.  I did Chef Mickey's back in 2006.  The only thing I remember about it was the characters.  I don't remember the food being overly good or overly bad but character interaction was great.  I don't really have a favorite though.  

In the future, when I bring the kids, I want to try Tusker House.  I have yet to hear a bad thing about it.  I hear it is the same food as Boma (which I love) plus characters.  To me that's a win.   

I don't see myself ever trying Hollywood and Vine.  I have yet to hear a good thing about that restaurant.


----------



## SarahDisney

Hey @jennamfeo, when you come back from your fun Flagstaff adventure, can you please add Pennsylvania to my list of states? 
Side note: People say New Yorkers are rude. But when I see people on my run in NY, we always say good morning to each other. Today's run ... none of the 3 people I saw responded to my good morning. Out of towners are so rude.


----------



## YawningDodo

SarahDisney said:


> Hey @jennamfeo, when you come back from your fun Flagstaff adventure, can you please add Pennsylvania to my list of states?
> Side note: People say New Yorkers are rude. But when I see people on my run in NY, we always say good morning to each other. Today's run ... none of the 3 people I saw responded to my good morning. Out of towners are so rude.



Mmm, I feel this. Up here in Montana people are generally fairly courteous in day to day life, but I've discovered on morning runs that it's about 40/60 on people who will say good morning to me versus people who will just glance at me and say nothing regardless of whether I initiate with a good morning of my own. Honestly, I'd be fine with either everyone or no one saying good morning to me; it's the constant doubt of "okay, but does _this_ person think a greeting is polite or intrusive? will they think I'm the rude one if I don't say anything? or if I do?" that drives me nuts.


----------



## Slogger

SarahDisney said:


> ….
> Side note: People say New Yorkers are rude. But when I see people on my run in NY, we always say good morning to each other. Today's run ... none of the 3 people I saw responded to my good morning. Out of towners are so rude.





YawningDodo said:


> Mmm, I feel this. Up here in Montana people are generally fairly courteous in day to day life, but I've discovered on morning runs that it's about 40/60 on people who will say good morning to me versus people who will just glance at me and say nothing regardless of whether I initiate with a good morning of my own. Honestly, I'd be fine with either everyone or no one saying good morning to me; it's the constant doubt of "okay, but does _this_ person think a greeting is polite or intrusive? will they think I'm the rude one if I don't say anything? or if I do?" that drives me nuts.



I get that in Virginia and South Carolina too.   I wave or say hello to everyone, sometimes multiple times if I pass them again.  Not everyone responds in kind.
Guess it's not a natural thing for all people to do.   Maybe they can't multitask with running and waving/saying hello at the same time!!!!


----------



## flav

*Color Run Montreal Recap*

In short, the Color Run is a party and not a race. If you are interested, read on for details.

*Registration*

DD was hoping to register for that race since she first heard from it, rainbows and unicorns are her favourites. I kept looking for registration to open and had put my email for notifications but nothing ever came. Registrations started less than 8 weeks before the event. Everything went well on that note.

*Schedule and transport*

We woke up at 5AM and left the house after breakfast. It was a good way to jauge how DD feels about waking up in the middle of the pitch dark night for a race since it would be two hours earlier than that if we were at Disney.

Following the Runners’ Guide suggestion, we opted to put the car in a free parking to use public transit. Montreal driving is a nightmare with construction and onsite parking would have require more walking and enough cash to buy a tutu and long socks at the Color Store... Which is what we did!

We arrived a bit after 7AM and it was quiet so after bib pickup, shopping, snacking, tattoo installation, pit stop, warmup and bag check, we still had time to take some trampoline pictures!

*Running*

Departure were spread in mini waves from 8AM to 9AM. That was probably so that we would not be jammed in the four on course color stations (where they throw powder at each participant) but it meant that it was a bit lonely. It would have been more fun to be a big group of friends.

It was a go at your own rhythm untimed run and many were walking on the F1 track they used for the event.

We were handed a unicorn medal and a bag of powder at the end of the 5k.

*After party*

The stage animation was good but consisted mainly in throwing prizes (cap, T-shirts, socks, bracelets) and more bags of colors. Once in a while everyone was asked to open their bag and throw the colors. Imagine being in a corn starch and baking soda cloud... Well that is exactly how it is. Peculiar taste and odor, short breaths and slight disorientation. It is beautiful  and colorful but, after a few of these, we had enough. We have great pictures to remember it and are glad to have tried it once.

On the way back, we decided to repeat another race than that one next year: After all, we like to race a run once in a while.


----------



## JulieODC

Anyone in the group have experience with chronic fatigue and running? Feel free to PM...


----------



## LSUlakes

Disney at Heart said:


> @LSUlakes Midnight Flight 10K results: 1:04:25 and first in my age group. Got home a little after midnight.
> Then DH and I got up and tried to run a 9 mile training run this morning around 10:00. He succeeded, but I cashed it in at 6 1/2. It was already hot and I had given all I could at the Midnight Flight.



Good job on the run! I got back late from my run as well. Race was for 8:30PM, finished 1:41:00, rested a minute or two and had a 1.5 hour drive home. Got home 12:15AM. Fun times!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *If you are normally a road runner and run a trail run, how much of a difference in pace do you allow to be equal? If you have done this how close were you to you estimate?

ATTQOTD: I asked this question because I had a trail run this weekend, that also happened at night. I thought I could run about 9:30 for the run, which was a extra 30 seconds per mile I thought I could do for a race on pavement at this time. Well I was way off!!! I finished with a 10:30 pace. I underestimated the trail part and how much more difficult the night part would make things. I tried for the first few miles to keep it below 10, but after nearly falling a few times I decided to dial it back and just enjoy the run. Next time I think I will allow at least 60-90 seconds per mile for the trails.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you are normally a road runner and run a trail run, how much of a difference in pace do you allow to be equal? If you have done this how close were you to you estimate?


I have never done a trail run so I can't answer this one.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: 
I often run on country roads with thick gravel/sand and my GPS would tell me that I slow down about 45sec-1min per mile from the 1st/last miles that are on pavement.


----------



## KSellers88

I have never done a trail run either. I am too afraid of tripping and breaking every bone in my body.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I run both, and my road runs are at least 30 seconds per mile faster at the same effort level, even on the easiest trails. May advice - don't think pace, think desired effort level. Every trail is different, and if you target a pace instead of effort level, you could end up hurting yourself.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have never run on trails. I also am afraid of falling and killing myself. Also ticks and chiggers. 

I haven't been on the boards much lately as I am depressed about my lack of running. I had a sciatica flare up a couple of weeks ago. It only lasted a couple of days but walking, standing, sleeping poorly to compensate for my bad side made me hurt my back and I have been having pretty constant pain since. Doctors just want to throw pain meds at me so I am just taking it slow and letting it heal on my own. But I haven't run in weeks and even before that I was only running maybe 3 days a week. I feel like all my endurance is down the drain and I will have to start from scratch for WDW Marathon training. I feel like a wimp being depressed over this as some of you have so much more worse health problems to deal with. Sigh.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you are normally a road runner and run a trail run, how much of a difference in pace do you allow to be equal? If you have done this how close were you to you estimate?



I don't really have a number in mind.  My trail runs are pretty hilly compared to road runs and when you add in the physics of the running on trails as opposed to concrete I'm not sure I would be able to quantify it.  If my heart rate is abut equal I consider the run equal if that makes sense.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have never run on trails. I also am afraid of falling and killing myself. Also ticks and chiggers.
> 
> I haven't been on the boards much lately as I am depressed about my lack of running. I had a sciatica flare up a couple of weeks ago. It only lasted a couple of days but walking, standing, sleeping poorly to compensate for my bad side made me hurt my back and I have been having pretty constant pain since. Doctors just want to throw pain meds at me so I am just taking it slow and letting it heal on my own. But I haven't run in weeks and even before that I was only running maybe 3 days a week. I feel like all my endurance is down the drain and I will have to start from scratch for WDW Marathon training. I feel like a wimp being depressed over this as some of you have so much more worse health problems to deal with. Sigh.



You got this! I took almost completely off for over 1.5 years and while getting started again was not easy, your progress happens much quicker than you think it will.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: 95% of my weekly runs are done on a combination of pavement and trail - I make no differentiation and just run at equal effort. But my trails are coastal FL trails: crushed shell, sand, packed dirt, the occasional pile of leaves and stray branches, pretty darned flat, no more than a 1/4 mile in length per stretch. I'm not dealing with long stretches of root- and rock-littered mountainous single-track.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have never run on trails. I also am afraid of falling and killing myself. Also ticks and chiggers.
> 
> I haven't been on the boards much lately as I am depressed about my lack of running. I had a sciatica flare up a couple of weeks ago. It only lasted a couple of days but walking, standing, sleeping poorly to compensate for my bad side made me hurt my back and I have been having pretty constant pain since. Doctors just want to throw pain meds at me so I am just taking it slow and letting it heal on my own. But I haven't run in weeks and even before that I was only running maybe 3 days a week. I feel like all my endurance is down the drain and I will have to start from scratch for WDW Marathon training. I feel like a wimp being depressed over this as some of you have so much more worse health problems to deal with. Sigh.


Sorry to hear that. I deal with bouts of back spasms which can last weeks, so I totally get it. 

You can handle this. Think of it as mental conditioning for your future runs.


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: I've never done a trail run.


----------



## SarahDisney

KSellers88 said:


> I have never done a trail run either. I am too afraid of tripping and breaking every bone in my body.



^This
If I was a trail runner, my answer to last week's QOTD about falls would have been very different



Dis5150 said:


> I haven't been on the boards much lately as I am depressed about my lack of running. I had a sciatica flare up a couple of weeks ago. It only lasted a couple of days but walking, standing, sleeping poorly to compensate for my bad side made me hurt my back and I have been having pretty constant pain since. Doctors just want to throw pain meds at me so I am just taking it slow and letting it heal on my own. But I haven't run in weeks and even before that I was only running maybe 3 days a week. I feel like all my endurance is down the drain and I will have to start from scratch for WDW Marathon training. I feel like a wimp being depressed over this as some of you have so much more worse health problems to deal with. Sigh.




Sounds incredibly painful. Yikes! I hope it heals up soon and you can get back to being pain-free and running.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  never done a trail run.  Used to hike a ton when I was younger and I do miss it.  I'm a big "stop and watch animals and stare at birds and plants" kinda gal, so maybe hiking is more my speed than trail running.  Though I'd like to try it one day...I'm just too chicken about training since all I think about with lonely female trail runner is worst case scenarios.  I'd try it in a group.
I'm also a big tripper in daily life...so I'm thinking I'd be much slower than road.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you are normally a road runner and run a trail run, how much of a difference in pace do you allow to be equal? If you have done this how close were you to you estimate?


ATTQOTD: Not a trail runner


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you are normally a road runner and run a trail run, how much of a difference in pace do you allow to be equal? If you have done this how close were you to you estimate?





BuckeyeBama said:


> ATTQOTD - I run both, and my road runs are at least 30 seconds per mile faster at the same effort level, even on the easiest trails. May advice - don't think pace, think desired effort level. Every trail is different, and if you target a pace instead of effort level, you could end up hurting yourself.



I've done a few trail runs in the last 4-5 years, and I always have a pace in mind, but as @BuckeyeBama suggested, I run trails by effort rather than pace, and my pace estimates are oftentimes off or even way off.  That being said, I think about 20-30 seconds per mile slower if it is fairly dry and flat and up to 90-120 seconds per mile slower if the conditions are harsh (wet, hilly, etc).


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you are normally a road runner and run a trail run, how much of a difference in pace do you allow to be equal? If you have done this how close were you to you estimate?



I just ran on a trail last week and now consider myself an expert on trail running, LOL. 
It would have been difficult to maintain "road pace" on the trail, there were areas that I had to nearly stop and crawl across large rocks, ravines, and slopes.   I ran my optimal pace but threw it out the window at times when the land was not well suited for running.


----------



## Slogger

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have never run on trails. I also am afraid of falling and killing myself. Also ticks and chiggers.
> 
> I haven't been on the boards much lately as I am depressed about my lack of running. ..... Sigh.



This.....exactly.   Don't forget snakes!

Sorry you are down about your running.   I've had times in my life when I was too busy or too banged up to run for many months and it definitely takes getting used to.
I try to consider the "down time" a vacation for my body to recharge and come back stronger in the future.  You will too. 
Better times ahead!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: WOW, well this is really fitting as I ran my first trail race this weekend too! I will have a recap up on my training journal later this afternoon, but here is the short of it...
I have never ran on a trail like ever in my life. So naturally I should just do it during race for the first time. I had an 8 mile run scheduled for an EB pace of 10:58. I thought, that should be pretty easy to hit for the most part, but MAN running on a trail is a whole different beast that I wasn't expecting. This race was called Gaspin' in the Aspen because it was up in Flagstaff, AZ at an elevation of about 8000-8300 feet with some huge hills. (If you know anything about me, you really shouldn't be surprised. I can't pick a flat course to save my life.) Everyone was warning me about the elevation and how much more difficult it would be to breathe, but honestly I didn't have any trouble breathing. I was expecting my lungs to burn and stuff, but nothing, I felt great! I knew that I was going to want to just take it slow and watch my footing, and that is exactly what I did. This race had some double tracks and single tracks. I did get stuck behind some people on the single tracks but was okay with it. There were a few hugeeee hills that I ended up walking because would rather finish than get hurt. In the end, my average pace was 12:24, which was 90 seconds slower than expected because hills, mud, and dodging massive piles of cow poop. I have heard that people who run a trail race can get hooked on them instantly that just isn't the case for me. I liked it, the course was gorgeous, the weather was perfect, but I found myself constantly having to be in it and paying far more attention that I would on a road race because the terrain is just so unpredictable. I like road races because I can zone out for a few miles usually and not worry about anything. But I was mentally and physically exhausted after this race from just having to be present for the whole thing. Will I do another trail race again? Sure. But I am not going to go out looking for them.

Gaspin' in the Aspen 15k finish time: 1:55:30

(That was a lot longer than I expected it to be, sorry!)


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: This is a timely question as I'm slowly venturing into the trail running world over the next year. I just signed up for a trail half for next August. It's a race I've been wanting to do for awhile now, but it sells out fast, so I signed up yesterday, AND it's got the biggest half marathon finisher medal in the country, so of course I had to sign up!! I'm planning to do a few smaller trail races over the next year leading up to it.

I ran on some trails last weekend while on vacation and pace was about a minute or more slower, which i think is to be expected.

My question is: Do I need actual trail shoes??


----------



## Miranda

Dis5150 said:


> I haven't been on the boards much lately as I am depressed about my lack of running. I had a sciatica flare up a couple of weeks ago. It only lasted a couple of days but walking, standing, sleeping poorly to compensate for my bad side made me hurt my back and I have been having pretty constant pain since. Doctors just want to throw pain meds at me so I am just taking it slow and letting it heal on my own. But I haven't run in weeks and even before that I was only running maybe 3 days a week. I feel like all my endurance is down the drain and I will have to start from scratch for WDW Marathon training. I feel like a wimp being depressed over this as some of you have so much more worse health problems to deal with. Sigh.


I'm pretty much off the wagon at the moment, too.  The summer heat and humidity and just some burnout just have led to me not really running at all much outside of OTF.  For a little while before my early August 10K, I was doing a track workout once a week and making it to about half my Saturday runs (between event conflicts and runs being canceled due to thunderstorms), and then doing OTF 3x a week, but after the 10K I immediately got sick with a summer cold a couple days later that turned into a sinus thing and I didn't workout at all for 12 days.  Now I'm back to OTF 2x a week but without any races to train for now since I decided to DNS my HM, I haven't really made it back onto the roads.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: All my trail races have been ultras (50K-50 miles), so they've been considerably slower than my road races, sometimes 3-4:00 minutes/mile slower.  They've involved mud, snow, stream crossings, and lots of scrambling over rocks, roots, etc., so the times are not that comparable to a road race.  During a trail race, I don't worry about pace that much.  As long as I'm moving forward and ahead of the cut-offs, I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you are normally a road runner and run a trail run, how much of a difference in pace do you allow to be equal? If you have done this how close were you to you estimate?





opusone said:


> I've done a few trail runs in the last 4-5 years, and I always have a pace in mind, but as @BuckeyeBama suggested, I run trails by effort rather than pace, and my pace estimates are oftentimes off or even way off.  That being said, I think about 20-30 seconds per mile slower if it is fairly dry and flat and up to 90-120 seconds per mile slower if the conditions are harsh (wet, hilly, etc).



^That's the answer. Trails are unique; no two are the same. Some are fairly flat and 10 ft. wide, with some paving or crushed stone. Others are single track through the forest with 2000+ ft. elevation, streams to cross, and a snake or two to jump over. I have to run them by effort, and even then, an occasional root that I never saw jumps up to trip me. The views of nature are awesome though.



michigandergirl said:


> My question is: Do I need actual trail shoes??



It depends on the trail. If you stick to easy trails, no. But if you are doing very technical trails, yes. Stones and roots can really tear up your feet through shoes that are too flimsy.


----------



## roxymama

I forgot that I have done one trail race back in 2016 when I did The Great Pumpkin Run on a farm.  It was the morning after a huge storm and became an unintentional mud-run.  
I had to go check my results for the 5k 43:16.  The following weekend I ran a normal road 5k in 28:57.  
So there you go.


----------



## BikeFan

michigandergirl said:


> My question is: Do I need actual trail shoes??



It really depends on the type of the trails.  On smooth, flat trails, road shoes are probably going to be fine.  On hillier trails with lots of roots, mud, rocks, etc., good trail shoes are a must.  Another thing to consider is how well your shoes (and socks!) dry out.  Some trail races have stream crossings which will result in full immersion of your feet.  The wrong shoes and socks can result in a lot of foot pain and blisters.  I've learned this the hard way!  Your best bet is to find out about the trails you'll be racing on, and maybe even do a recon run on them beforehand.  Trail races are great fun - good luck!!


----------



## Chaitali

I've never done a trail race and only done a train run once.  It was a lot of fun and I really enjoyed it (I was with a friend) but it was a lot of walking.  It was Fall, there were a lot of leaves on the ground covering the roots, and we had to be careful to not fall.  And even with all that, we still ended up getting lost so part of the going slow was trying to find our way back to where we started.


----------



## Kazrak

ATTQOTD: The last trail run I did, I had a 10k time that was utterly horrendous - I think I came in under 2 hours, but not by much.

However, that's because the course as given was, roughly, flat for 2 miles, then up about 650' across a mile, then returning along the same route.  (I had not realized going in just what I was getting into.  I'm thinking I'll do the 5k for that race this year, if I do it at all.  We fly to Orlando the next day for a non-running trip.)

For flattish trails, my times have been fine.


----------



## TheHamm

I went out for a run yesterday and found there is an amazing track less than a mile from my house.  Seriously, a 400 meter track Jessie Owens set world records at (according to the plaque in the corner) is open to me and all the old guys doing laps at 7am on a Sunday.  So for those of you who answered the recent post about having unlimited funds for running, what would you do with your track you built next to your house (not quite next to my house, and it was still 98% humidity, so not your fantasy).  At lunch I run on a track with weird engineered potholes and other features to abuse a car, so not an amazing place to run, but available and traffic free for an hour. I do not even know what to do other than run in circles on this cool looking, bouncy surface.  I got as far as run a lap, walk a lap x3 and was thrilled that MY PACE WAS CONSISTENT(ly slow), but then I deleted it from the garmin on accident so it does not count.  
[side note: I would like to have words with the designer who put the 'done' tap area and 'delete' in the same screen real estate.  Apparently I am an accidental double tapper. perhaps delete could go where 'save' is so I accidentally save a run instead?]


----------



## Chaitali

Ugh on deleting a run, I hate that   But as far as what type of workouts I would do on a track... I would use it for speed work.  So I'd warm up with a lap or two, and then start what ever my planned speed work was.  My favorite would be a ladder so one lap running and then one lap recovery (walk or slow run) for a lap, 2 laps running and one lap recovery, 3 laps running and one lap recovery, 4 laps running and then cool down.  Some people like to do the ladder coming back down too but I generally didn't have time for that on my weekday runs.


----------



## jennamfeo

Full race recap here if you wanna read about my trail race experience.


----------



## kbenson13

I'm still learning to run on pavement, so I'm not exactly rushing to start running off road.  There are some hard packed dirt trails that I run on occasionally, but they're effectively the same as running on pavement (no roots or branches to deal with) and I don't slow down or perceive additional effort on them.  I do, however, watch where I'm going a little closer on those trails...


----------



## kbenson13

TheHamm said:


> I got as far as run a lap, walk a lap x3 and was thrilled that MY PACE WAS CONSISTENT(ly slow), but then I deleted it from the garmin on accident so it does not count.
> [side note: I would like to have words with the designer who put the 'done' tap area and 'delete' in the same screen real estate.  Apparently I am an accidental double tapper. perhaps delete could go where 'save' is so I accidentally save a run instead?]



I am so fearful of doing this after every single run.  The law of averages dictates that I will screw this up eventually too, and I'm not looking forward to it when it happens...


----------



## LSUlakes

Off Topic Question: We are leaving for WDW is 15 days and our son is now drinking whole milk but has a lactose issue, so at home we buy the lactose free kind for him. Do yall know of anywhere in the parks where we can purchase lactose free milk? TIA


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I’ve only run a trail once while the kids fished with DH. It was at a state park just down the road from our house. It was very flat with deep sand in a lot of areas. I spent a lot of time dumping the sand out of my shoes. My pace was slower, but I expected that. 



Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have never run on trails. I also am afraid of falling and killing myself. Also ticks and chiggers.
> 
> I haven't been on the boards much lately as I am depressed about my lack of running. I had a sciatica flare up a couple of weeks ago. It only lasted a couple of days but walking, standing, sleeping poorly to compensate for my bad side made me hurt my back and I have been having pretty constant pain since. Doctors just want to throw pain meds at me so I am just taking it slow and letting it heal on my own. But I haven't run in weeks and even before that I was only running maybe 3 days a week. I feel like all my endurance is down the drain and I will have to start from scratch for WDW Marathon training. I feel like a wimp being depressed over this as some of you have so much more worse health problems to deal with. Sigh.



Ugh.  It’s frustrating when doctors don’t take the time to find alternatives and just want to throw pain meds at you.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> Off Topic Question: We are leaving for WDW is 15 days and our son is now drinking whole milk but has a lactose issue, so at home we buy the lactose free kind for him. Do yall know of anywhere in the parks where we can purchase lactose free milk? TIA



I’ve never seen lactose free milk at the resorts for purchase, but someone else here may know for sure. Maybe they have it in the back???  Does Amazon deliver it?


----------



## LSUlakes

Bree said:


> I’ve never seen lactose free milk at the resorts for purchase, but someone else here may know for sure. Maybe they have it in the back???  Does Amazon deliver it?



We are driving so we could bring some with us but my concerns are the fridges in the room do not seem to get cold for us. My other concern is bringing it into the parks in September with limited ability to keep it cold without having to bring a ton of additional stuff in with us.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> Off Topic Question: We are leaving for WDW is 15 days and our son is now drinking whole milk but has a lactose issue, so at home we buy the lactose free kind for him. Do yall know of anywhere in the parks where we can purchase lactose free milk? TIA



Can he drink Silk soy milk?   Our son has similar issues.  We were able to get it a few years ago at a couple restaurants (we called ahead) and at our resort.


----------



## garneska

@BikeFan shoe question.  if you are doing a lot of stream crossings and submerging your feet, do you prefer normal trail shoes verses gortex?  The problem with gortex is the water does not run out or dry out as quick.  i want to get trail shoes for my hiking but i am torn on gortex verses not.  I do have trail shoes that are gortex and of course did not wear them for my trail race but it was not super wet.  Right now i am hiking in gortex boots.  Mostly because i have been doing it all summer and have not had any blister issues or major feet problems.  I figure i am not changing that up before Chicago since i have been hiking.  One more hike left to complete the AT in Georgia.  It will be in two weeks and then will take a break from hiking till after Chicago.

As for the question: i did my first trail race two weeks ago and i pushed hard and it was still slower than my road running but i felt the effort.  My plan was to go easy but nope could not do it.  Pushed with everything i had.  It was shorter than my planned training run but since my effort was full out i figured i was fine.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I don't normally run trails, but have run one relay race the last couple of years.   My times have been :90 to 2 minutes per mile slower than road races, or about :30 slower than my Easy A road runs.  I agree that run by effort is the best way to run trails, since the terrain is so different and can change so much in very little distance.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> We are driving so we could bring some with us but my concerns are the fridges in the room do not seem to get cold for us. My other concern is bringing it into the parks in September with limited ability to keep it cold without having to bring a ton of additional stuff in with us.


Check your grocery store for shelf-stable lactose-free milk. I buy shelf-stable milk for traveling and I'm pretty sure I've seen lactose-free options, too. My store puts it with condensed and evaporated milk in one of the middle aisles. No refrigeration needed, so it's great for traveling (or when power is out), but tastes better chilled.


----------



## BikeFan

garneska said:


> @BikeFan shoe question.  if you are doing a lot of stream crossings and submerging your feet, do you prefer normal trail shoes verses gortex?  The problem with gortex is the water does not run out or dry out as quick.  i want to get trail shoes for my hiking but i am torn on gortex verses not.  I do have trail shoes that are gortex and of course did not wear them for my trail race but it was not super wet.  Right now i am hiking in gortex boots.  Mostly because i have been doing it all summer and have not had any blister issues or major feet problems.  I figure i am not changing that up before Chicago since i have been hiking.  One more hike left to complete the AT in Georgia.  It will be in two weeks and then will take a break from hiking till after Chicago.
> 
> As for the question: i did my first trail race two weeks ago and i pushed hard and it was still slower than my road running but i felt the effort.  My plan was to go easy but nope could not do it.  Pushed with everything i had.  It was shorter than my planned training run but since my effort was full out i figured i was fine.



I've never tried gortex shoes.  In fact, I've only ever used one pair of trail shoes, Mizuno Wave Ascend 6's, which are at least 5 years old now.  Since I mostly run on the road, though, my trail shoes have less than 200 miles on them and still work fine.  They've got a nice lightweight, breathable upper and dry quickly enough not to give me blisters.  I think the bigger issue is the socks - my first trail ultra, I wore some cheap cotton socks which took FOREVER to dry and gave me massive, painful blisters - it was definitely a learning experience I've not forgotten.  Since then, I make sure to wear tech socks which dry quickly, and carry an extra pair or two in my hydration pack, just in case.  Most times, good tech socks will dry fast enough that I won't have to change them, but socks are light so it's no big deal to carry a pair or two.  Since that time, I've not had any major foot issues in trail races, even one 8-hour race which involved a creek crossing in February!


----------



## lilmc

ATTQOTD: I live in CO and don’t trail run as much as I would like, but I do. The pace can vastly vary depending on steepness, altitude, and whether it is very technical or not. There really is no “rule of thumb” as to how much pace will be affected. I go on consistent effort, which above treeline is honestly barely a walk. Also I measure on “how many hours was I out today” and time on feet, rather than distance, as distance will not be equivalent.


----------



## maw

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have never run on trails. I also am afraid of falling and killing myself. Also ticks and chiggers.
> 
> I haven't been on the boards much lately as I am depressed about my lack of running. I had a sciatica flare up a couple of weeks ago. It only lasted a couple of days but walking, standing, sleeping poorly to compensate for my bad side made me hurt my back and I have been having pretty constant pain since. Doctors just want to throw pain meds at me so I am just taking it slow and letting it heal on my own. But I haven't run in weeks and even before that I was only running maybe 3 days a week. I feel like all my endurance is down the drain and I will have to start from scratch for WDW Marathon training. I feel like a wimp being depressed over this as some of you have so much more worse health problems to deal with. Sigh.


I just wanted to say hang in there and I hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## Kerry1957

I only run trails except for Disney. As others have mentioned, the definition of a trail can differ by a huge amount from hilly BMX bike ruts with rocks, boulders, roots, stream crossings, etc to flat 6 feet wide crushed limestone paths through a forest or prairie. Most of the trails I run on are in between these two extremes, closer to the later than the former. My trail HM times are only a couple of minutes slower than my Disney HMs.

I wear Nike Terra Kiger trail shoes which are not extreme and can double for occasional road pavement pounding.


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have never run on trails. I also am afraid of falling and killing myself. Also ticks and chiggers.
> 
> I haven't been on the boards much lately as I am depressed about my lack of running. I had a sciatica flare up a couple of weeks ago. It only lasted a couple of days but walking, standing, sleeping poorly to compensate for my bad side made me hurt my back and I have been having pretty constant pain since. Doctors just want to throw pain meds at me so I am just taking it slow and letting it heal on my own. But I haven't run in weeks and even before that I was only running maybe 3 days a week. I feel like all my endurance is down the drain and I will have to start from scratch for WDW Marathon training. I feel like a wimp being depressed over this as some of you have so much more worse health problems to deal with. Sigh.



Sorry to hear about your sciatica.  I had a similar experience 3 years ago and my ortho doctor prescribed an x-ray guided cortisone shot.  It was the longest needle I had ever seen but it did the trick.  I'm not suggesting this would solve your issue, but wanted to let you know that another doctor may have a more aggressive treatment.  Nonetheless, good luck.  Be patient with your rehab and this will be in the rear view mirror for you someday!


----------



## Smilelea

I just had to share my birthday present from DH. I'll soon have a medal from Hogwarts Running Club to add under the Hogwarts castle. 

 

View attachment 346620
ATTQOTD: I've not done a trail run before but I'm considering registering for one in November. I certainly won't have a time goal in mind if I do it. I'll be one of the ones falling and breaking something if I did.


----------



## Olallamom

Before moving to Arizona, half of my weekly runs were on trails. I lived in Washington state where there are a lot of wooded trail areas for running. My pace was slightly slower than on pavement.
Here in Arizona I run mostly on pavement. Not as many trail options near my home.


----------



## flav

Catching up a bit...

ATTQOTD goal setting: Though decisions. 
If I know I register for a fun run, the only objectives will be to enjoy and finish.
If I want a specific POT then it makes the training and running goals clear.
Then, I have races for which I really don’t know until the day before what the objective will be. Then, while I race, I wonder why I have time objectives if my long term goal is to keep having fun running.

ATTQOTD increasing mileage: I follow a detailed plan that includes speed intervals, climbs, long run, etc. If I want more mileage, I add a fourth and fifth day of running.


ATTFFQOTD character meals:
I have done a lot and it depends what take my family’s interest. I recall my DD having a sword fight in a sunny CRT. I recall little 4yo Cinderella opening the bal with Prince Charming at 1900PF. I recall some chefs at Tusker House and 1900PF helping enthusiastically DH to find Gluten-free food. I recall both Belle (Akersus) and Beast (BOG) taking picture with a very sleepy beauty. My DD still talk about that drawing she gave Minnie at Cape May Cafe. I appreciated being able to go to some of the breakfast without taking a bus (Ohana when at Poly, 1900 when at GF) as it made the morning much more relaxed. And I have had requests to repeat Chef Michey because it is a fun party, so iconic. In short, it has always been less about the food and more about the overall experience including the cool down from August Florida heat.
If there was inly one I could repeat, I would probably choose CRT for princesses and Chef Mickey for the mouse itself... Both conveniently located near MK. Least favorite is between Disney Junior at HS and Cape May Cafe unless I am staying at the BC.


----------



## flav

Bree said:


> I’ve never seen lactose free milk at the resorts for purchase, but someone else here may know for sure. Maybe they have it in the back???  Does Amazon deliver it?


Disney can accomodate most allergies and lactose should not be a problem. I recommend that you review the Special Dietary Requestssite https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/plan/guest-services/special-dietary-requests/

For WnD in 2017, I had contacted my resort (Pop) and arranged for the kitchen to have a quart of lactose free milk for sale so I could have it for pre-race breakfast. Just ask for the chef when you arrive at your resort Quick Service location. My chef was amazing, he ended up helping with my entire « grocery »: LF milk, bread, hard boiled eggs and case of bottled water... And personally delivered it to my room while chatting. Disney is amazing for these things and they want everyone to be happy.


----------



## Kazrak

flav said:


> Disney can accomodate most allergies and lactose should not be a problem. I recommend that you review the Special Dietary Requestssite https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/plan/guest-services/special-dietary-requests/
> 
> For WnD in 2017, I had contacted my resort (Pop) and arranged for the kitchen to have a quart of lactose free milk for sale so I could have it for pre-race breakfast. Just ask for the chef when you arrive at your resort Quick Service location. My chef was amazing, he ended up helping with my entire « grocery »: LF milk, bread, hard boiled eggs and case of bottled water... And personally delivered it to my room while chatting. Disney is amazing for these things and they want everyone to be happy.



That sounds fantastic.  My wife is lactose intolerant, so on the last trip we flagged the dining reservations for her as having dietary issues with milk.  Problem was, this generally dropped her into the 'generic allergy' category, so she got the gluten-free, dairy-free, nut-free, texture-free, flavor-free bread (for example) - even though she's fine with, for example, butter.

Might need to see what we can do for the next one to make life easier for her while still giving her food she wants to eat.


----------



## Bree

flav said:


> Disney can accomodate most allergies and lactose should not be a problem. I recommend that you review the Special Dietary Requestssite https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/plan/guest-services/special-dietary-requests/
> 
> For WnD in 2017, I had contacted my resort (Pop) and arranged for the kitchen to have a quart of lactose free milk for sale so I could have it for pre-race breakfast. Just ask for the chef when you arrive at your resort Quick Service location. My chef was amazing, he ended up helping with my entire « grocery »: LF milk, bread, hard boiled eggs and case of bottled water... And personally delivered it to my room while chatting. Disney is amazing for these things and they want everyone to be happy.



Ha! I knew somebody would know!

Service like you experienced is why I love Disney so much


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: No trail races, and not much trail running for me. I had ankle surgery a couple of years ago and roots and rocks scare me.

Unrelated (to anything) topic:

I'm replaying last year's marathon plan, created by you-know-who. (Not tagging him, saving the badger signal for when I really need it.)

Since it's the exact same plan, it is fun to go back and look at last year's run and see how I did compared to this year. I'm not drawing any scientific conclusions from the data; it's just for entertainment.

This past Saturday's run was a blind 7 mile at Long Run Pace run. I even turned off auto-lap, so I got zero feedback from the watch.

This year's run:


Last year's run:


The weather and location/course were similar. This year's average heart rate was 137. Last year's was 142.

I found that to be interesting: just 1 second difference between the 2 runs; not 1 second per mile, just 1 second total. Luckily, this year's was 1 second faster. I would have been mad had it been 1 second slower. 

As you get older, it's one of the things you do: chase after your younger self, hoping to trade places with him.


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: No trail races, and not much trail running for me. I had ankle surgery a couple of years ago and roots and rocks scare me.
> 
> Unrelated (to anything) topic:
> 
> I'm replaying last year's marathon plan, created by you-know-who. (Not tagging him, saving the badger signal for when I really need it.)
> 
> Since it's the exact same plan, it is fun to go back and look at last year's run and see how I did compared to this year. I'm not drawing any scientific conclusions from the data; it's just for entertainment.
> 
> This past Saturday's run was a blind 7 mile at Long Run Pace run. I even turned off auto-lap, so I got zero feedback from the watch.
> 
> This year's run:
> View attachment 346691
> 
> Last year's run:
> View attachment 346692
> 
> The weather and location/course were similar. This year's average heart rate was 137. Last year's was 142.
> 
> I found that to be interesting: just 1 second difference between the 2 runs; not 1 second per mile, just 1 second total. Luckily, this year's was 1 second faster. I would have been mad had it been 1 second slower.
> 
> As you get older, it's one of the things you do: chase after your younger self, hoping to trade places with him.



 

Well done.  Nice to see the HR drop.  That's a really good sign if the environmental conditions were similar.


----------



## Dis5150

Thank you to everyone who gave me encouraging words yesterday! I really appreciate it. I tend to isolate myself when I have a problem which leads to the depressing thoughts. I need to remember to come on here as soon as I can to get some encouragement and not go down the self pity party path. You guys are the best.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?

ATTQOTD: I do not always have headaches but once I get one they seem to come in a series for a few days. Yesterday I had one, but was determined to try to run. After 1/4 mile it got much worse and I shut it down. I was very aggravated about the whole situation. I get headaches and my best method for getting them to go away is going into a dark and quite room and simply have to sleep it off. I am absolutely useless when I have one. The more sound and light I'm exposed to the worse it gets. I am a wimp essentially with those darn things.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not always have headaches but once I get one they seem to come in a series for a few days. Yesterday I had one, but was determined to try to run. After 1/4 mile it got much worse and I shut it down. I was very aggravated about the whole situation. I get headaches and my best method for getting them to go away is going into a dark and quite room and simply have to sleep it off. I am absolutely useless when I have one. The more sound and light I'm exposed to the worse it gets. I am a wimp essentially with those darn things.



There are a couple of things to unpack here.  First off, what you're describing sounds like a textbook migraine.  I'll run with a normal headache, but a full blown migraine would not be something I'd run with.  If you are having migraines, have you talked to the doctor about specific diagnosis and treatment options?  I've had migraines with varying frequency for my entire life.  At their peak, I was averaging almost 3/week and working with a neurologist to try to prevent them.  The best prevention for me seems to be limiting triggers, especially stress.  As far as treatment goes, have you tried Imitrex/Relpax/sumatriptans?  The sumatriptan-based drugs were a life changer for me.  I went from being sentenced to an early bed time in a cool dark room whenever I had a headache to being able to get rid of the headache within an hour or two with the drug.  There are also some other options for treatment these days, but the sumatriptans work so well for me I haven't needed to try them out.  My strong advice is to work on preventing and treating the headaches rather than just living with or trying to power through them.


----------



## AntimonyER

Hi everyone! New guy here. I have been peeking in here now and again, thought I would finally say hi! I have had an on again off again relationship with running in my life, I ran track in middle school, but then stopped until after college, when I did some jogging to lose some weight. Stopped again after I met my now wife, started and stopped again a few times as I attempted to manage said weight over the years. Mostly failed (was obese from high school on, even while jogging on and off, and 2.5 years ago, tipped the scale at 300 lbs). Had enough, and started walking and counting calories, and then started jogging once I hit the 250 mark. Been going strong ever since, and at 165 lb now, I reached my healthy weight goal and now am looking forward to improving my speed/endurance. I am signed up for my first official half marathon in November (Savannah Rock n Roll), and am excited to see how well I can do.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?


ATTQOTD: I can run fine with a mild tension or sinus headache, and running often makes it feel better. But a migraine? Forget it. Luckily, I rarely get those anymore, and when I do, it's usually _after_ a long, hot run. Pepsi* plus Advil usually fix it right up.
(*It HAS to be Pepsi, in the tiny cans, the kind made with real sugar. I have no idea why that one, in particular, but that plus Advil is the magic combination and if I hit it before the pain gets too bad, I can stave off a full-blown migraine.)

ETA: @LSUlakes what you described absolutely sounds like a migraine. I used to get them frequently, but figured out my triggers (MSG and artificial sweeteners are doozies) and managed some health issues (basically, I'll be on a low-dose birth control pill for life to keep my hormone levels where they need to be), and migraines are now rare for me, and easily kept at bay when I do the Pepsi+Advil protocol at the first sign of one. Definitely worth discussing with your doc!


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?



I always have some type of headache due to allergies, stress, multiple concussions in my younger days and who knows what else.
Dark rooms and sleep seem to help at times.   Light also seems to be a factor which is why I almost always run in sunglasses.

I try to ignore them and keep putting one foot in front of the other.   Otherwise I would be a world class couch potato and probably weigh 50 more pounds right now.


****In today's sensitive climate, I meant no criticism of couch potatoes, couches, or potatoes and hope no offense was taken.   ****


----------



## Chaitali

I agree that the headache you described sounds like a migraine.  I can run through sinus headaches and mild tension headaches.  I could not run through a migraine.  And I agree with what other people have said about identifying triggers.  I know that dehydration and extreme sunlight were triggers for me so I manage my hydration better now and I try to remember to wear sunglasses.  So it's rarer that I have to deal with a migraine.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I don't get many headaches, so they don't typically prevent me from running.  I also will take pain relievers while running even though I know you are't supposed to.  



AntimonyER said:


> Hi everyone! New guy here. I have been peeking in here now and again, thought I would finally say hi! I have had an on again off again relationship with running in my life, I ran track in middle school, but then stopped until after college, when I did some jogging to lose some weight. Stopped again after I met my now wife, started and stopped again a few times as I attempted to manage said weight over the years. Mostly failed (was obese from high school on, even while jogging on and off, and 2.5 years ago, tipped the scale at 300 lbs). Had enough, and started walking and counting calories, and then started jogging once I hit the 250 mark. Been going strong ever since, and at 165 lb now, I reached my healthy weight goal and now am looking forward to improving my speed/endurance. I am signed up for my first official half marathon in November (Savannah Rock n Roll), and am excited to see how well I can do.



Welcome to the thread.  Amazing success story and congratulations on your weight loss and commitment to running.  Hope you have a fantastic half in November!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?


I don't really get a headache while running ever. If I do in the middle of a run I can usually finish a run with it. I will just take an aspirin when I get back.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?


I find this tangential to my recent concern on pounding headaches that appear while running somewhere after the 3 mile mark.  I keep hoping it is just a hydration issue and I will figure it out.  I also wonder if it is electrolytes or other changes in body chemistry.  I keep running, and cannot escape the mostly irrational fear that I am having some sort of medical issue [I have a few friends/acquaintances that have had strokes in the 35-45 year old range and it has me on edge] and should probably just run circles around my yard just in case.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?



I don't get headaches super often, so I don't know. Sometimes I get a stabby pain in my head, and whether I run with that depends on the day.
Totally agree that one should not run with a migrane. I don't think I could identify a migrane if I saw one, but I know enough to know that they're bad news.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - Migraine sufferer here. I will absolutely run with a pre-migraine headache. You know when a migraine is building, and running increases your blood flow which is supposed to help. For me, a run with a pre-migraine headache almost always ends the headache altogether. The key is to get out there when you feel it building. Once I have a full blown migraine - nope, not happening. At that point I am looking for someplace quiet and dark, and in a hurry.

For other headaches I just go about my business. I don't change any plans, running or otherwise, for a "regular" headache.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Knock on wood, I don't get headaches very often as long as I am drinking enough water. I would probably still try to run through because I am stubborn. What you described sounds a bit more intense than a headache.

@AntimonyER Welcome! Awesome story and RNR Savannah is an amazing race. I ran the full there last year. Have a great time!


----------



## PrincessV

BuckeyeBama said:


> ATTQOTD - Migraine sufferer here. I will absolutely run with a pre-migraine headache. You know when a migraine is building, and running increases your blood flow which is supposed to help. For me, a run with a pre-migraine headache almost always ends the headache altogether.


Oh, this is intriguing! W&D 2016, I was awakened by a migraine an hour before my alarm went off. I had my Rx codeine, but was afraid to take it (or anything else) before a race. By the time the race started, I was in a lot of pain, nauseous, the lights were killing me, but figured I'd start and pull myself out if it got worse... but it got better! Down to a dull roar by the halfway mark, almost gone by the end.


----------



## AntimonyER

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?



Thankfully, I rarely get headaches. I don't know if I have ever had one while running, but I imagine it would not be fun.


----------



## Slogger

Welcome @AntimonyER to the group.  Great story about your personal triumph.   
Best of luck with RNR SAV.   Can't wait to hear about it and your future successes.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> QOTD: Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?


ATTQOTD: Thankfully, I don’t get the headaches/migraines you folks are describing.  Usually, I have always had the mindset to tough out anything which is not always smart as I have run through pulled hamstrings, torn ankle ligaments and different levels of sickness/flu which I think sometimes causes more damage than good.


----------



## kbenson13

Don't judge me, but the headaches I'm most likely to have before a run are the type you get from overindulging the night before...  While its REALLY hard to start running with one of these...headaches, I've generally found that once I get going, the running/heart pumping/blood flowing helps me feel a lot better quickly.  

For other headaches, the only thing I can do is take and advil.  Nothing else really works.



PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I can run fine with a mild tension or sinus headache, and running often makes it feel better. But a migraine? Forget it. Luckily, I rarely get those anymore, and when I do, it's usually _after_ a long, hot run. Pepsi* plus Advil usually fix it right up.
> (*It HAS to be Pepsi, in the tiny cans, the kind made with real sugar. I have no idea why that one, in particular, but that plus Advil is the magic combination and if I hit it before the pain gets too bad, I can stave off a full-blown migraine.)
> 
> ETA: @LSUlakes what you described absolutely sounds like a migraine. I used to get them frequently, but figured out my triggers (MSG and artificial sweeteners are doozies) and managed some health issues (basically, I'll be on a low-dose birth control pill for life to keep my hormone levels where they need to be), and migraines are now rare for me, and easily kept at bay when I do the Pepsi+Advil protocol at the first sign of one. Definitely worth discussing with your doc!



FWIW I used to get a lot of headaches that could only be cured by some form of caffeine.  When I realized the connection (i.e. caffeine addiction) and quit drinking caffeine entirely, I stopped getting those types of headaches!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD:  I only get a headache every 28 days. I still run because ain’t nobody got time for that. What you are describing sounds more like a migraine. I’ve only had a few of those in my life, but there’s no way I would run with one.  Just the twitch of a finger or toe made me want to die.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?



I don't get a headache often unless it is a part of a cold or being otherwise sick.  It has probably been 3 or 4 years since i just had a headache.  I usually don't run with one since they don't last.  I suspect if I got them more frequently I would try to push through but it would depend on exactly how bad it felt.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?



ATTQOTD: I don't get migraines, so my answer refers to "regular" headaches.   But, like you, I tend to get headaches in series for a few days.  I don't generally have any problem running with a headache.  Usually running makes me forget/ignore the headache, and if I'm lucky, by the time I'm done running, the headache is gone!


----------



## avondale

TheHamm said:


> I find this tangential to my recent concern on pounding headaches that appear while running somewhere after the 3 mile mark.  I keep hoping it is just a hydration issue and I will figure it out.  I also wonder if it is electrolytes or other changes in body chemistry.  I keep running, and cannot escape the mostly irrational fear that I am having some sort of medical issue [I have a few friends/acquaintances that have had strokes in the 35-45 year old range and it has me on edge] and should probably just run circles around my yard just in case.



If you're always getting the headache after a certain amount of running, I wonder if you are unintentionally causing some kind of tension that is leading to the headache?  I'm thinking something like jutting your chin forward, causing neck/head pain.  Or clenching your jaw, squinting your eyes and forehead...something that you're not aware of doing but that is causing you to get a tension headache.  Maybe next time when you get into the run, try to do a self-check to see if you're doing something like this?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I almost never get headaches, and if I do, I pop an aspirin and the headaches goes away in 30 seconds. I suspect that a placebo would have the same effect.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you are normally a road runner and run a trail run, how much of a difference in pace do you allow to be equal? If you have done this how close were you to you estimate?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I asked this question because I had a trail run this weekend, that also happened at night. I thought I could run about 9:30 for the run, which was a extra 30 seconds per mile I thought I could do for a race on pavement at this time. Well I was way off!!! I finished with a 10:30 pace. I underestimated the trail part and how much more difficult the night part would make things. I tried for the first few miles to keep it below 10, but after nearly falling a few times I decided to dial it back and just enjoy the run. Next time I think I will allow at least 60-90 seconds per mile for the trails.



No trails for me but I have been running a TON of hills since I moved and I have just learned to adjust my expectations for my times and now I am fine.  I would imagine it is the same kind of thing as trail running.




Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have never run on trails. I also am afraid of falling and killing myself. Also ticks and chiggers.
> 
> I haven't been on the boards much lately as I am depressed about my lack of running. I had a sciatica flare up a couple of weeks ago. It only lasted a couple of days but walking, standing, sleeping poorly to compensate for my bad side made me hurt my back and I have been having pretty constant pain since. Doctors just want to throw pain meds at me so I am just taking it slow and letting it heal on my own. But I haven't run in weeks and even before that I was only running maybe 3 days a week. I feel like all my endurance is down the drain and I will have to start from scratch for WDW Marathon training. I feel like a wimp being depressed over this as some of you have so much more worse health problems to deal with. Sigh.



I have been doing terrible with the running since I injured myself as well.  But recently I found my motivation and the endurance comes back much quicker than you think.  As for the back pain, have you considered yoga to help fix the problem?  You would think all the twisting and bending wouldn't help but I have heard it does wonders for various injuries like yours.  It helps strengthen the core.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not always have headaches but once I get one they seem to come in a series for a few days. Yesterday I had one, but was determined to try to run. After 1/4 mile it got much worse and I shut it down. I was very aggravated about the whole situation. I get headaches and my best method for getting them to go away is going into a dark and quite room and simply have to sleep it off. I am absolutely useless when I have one. The more sound and light I'm exposed to the worse it gets. I am a wimp essentially with those darn things.



I don't get a lot of headaches.  When I do it is usually because of stress and running helps relax me.  So when I do have a headache I often run to get rid of it.




AntimonyER said:


> Hi everyone! New guy here. I have been peeking in here now and again, thought I would finally say hi! I have had an on again off again relationship with running in my life, I ran track in middle school, but then stopped until after college, when I did some jogging to lose some weight. Stopped again after I met my now wife, started and stopped again a few times as I attempted to manage said weight over the years. Mostly failed (was obese from high school on, even while jogging on and off, and 2.5 years ago, tipped the scale at 300 lbs). Had enough, and started walking and counting calories, and then started jogging once I hit the 250 mark. Been going strong ever since, and at 165 lb now, I reached my healthy weight goal and now am looking forward to improving my speed/endurance. I am signed up for my first official half marathon in November (Savannah Rock n Roll), and am excited to see how well I can do.



Welcome!  Sounds like you have a good story to tell and can offer a lot of motivation to people.


----------



## SarahDisney

Hey @LSUlakes, I just remembered that I never gave you my WDW marathon weekend races for the list since I was waiting to officially register... (I went through a TA and just got my link last week)

January 2019:
10 - SarahDisney - Walt Disney World 5K (59:59 / N/A)
11 - SarahDisney - Walt Disney World 10K (No Rain / N/A)
13 - SarahDisney - Walt Disney World Marathon (6:59:59 / N/A)

Thanks!


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> There are a couple of things to unpack here.  First off, what you're describing sounds like a textbook migraine.  I'll run with a normal headache, but a full blown migraine would not be something I'd run with.  If you are having migraines, have you talked to the doctor about specific diagnosis and treatment options?  I've had migraines with varying frequency for my entire life.  At their peak, I was averaging almost 3/week and working with a neurologist to try to prevent them.  The best prevention for me seems to be limiting triggers, especially stress.  As far as treatment goes, have you tried Imitrex/Relpax/sumatriptans?  The sumatriptan-based drugs were a life changer for me.  I went from being sentenced to an early bed time in a cool dark room whenever I had a headache to being able to get rid of the headache within an hour or two with the drug.  There are also some other options for treatment these days, but the sumatriptans work so well for me I haven't needed to try them out.  My strong advice is to work on preventing and treating the headaches rather than just living with or trying to power through them.



At nearly 35 I am ashamed to say I do not have a "Dr". I've talked to my wife about it and we agree I need one but then we never get around to it. About the headaches, they typically start off a sinus type headache, but if I can get it to go away within a hour or so, it goes south in a hurry. My sister has them as well and the meds she takes do little to help most of the time. Not saying they would not work for me, I just need to get a GP to go see about things like this and common colds, ect. 



AntimonyER said:


> Hi everyone! New guy here. I have been peeking in here now and again, thought I would finally say hi! I have had an on again off again relationship with running in my life, I ran track in middle school, but then stopped until after college, when I did some jogging to lose some weight. Stopped again after I met my now wife, started and stopped again a few times as I attempted to manage said weight over the years. Mostly failed (was obese from high school on, even while jogging on and off, and 2.5 years ago, tipped the scale at 300 lbs). Had enough, and started walking and counting calories, and then started jogging once I hit the 250 mark. Been going strong ever since, and at 165 lb now, I reached my healthy weight goal and now am looking forward to improving my speed/endurance. I am signed up for my first official half marathon in November (Savannah Rock n Roll), and am excited to see how well I can do.



Welcome to the thread! What an amazing story and dedication required to obtain your goals! Look forward to you participating in our QOTD's if you are interested. Best of luck with you half in November. Let me know if you would like me to add that race to the list in the first post. Format should look something like November xx - AntimonyER - RNR Savannah Half Marathon (Goal Time / Actual Time)


----------



## PrincessV

kbenson13 said:


> FWIW I used to get a lot of headaches that could only be cured by some form of caffeine.  When I realized the connection (i.e. caffeine addiction) and quit drinking caffeine entirely, I stopped getting those types of headaches!


Yep, caffeine can be a migraine trigger, too. I've only ever had 1/2 a cup of coffee with breakfast and no issues, so either it's not a trigger for me, or I don't consume enough caffeine to be a problem. Caffeine helps once a migraine has started, though, because it constricts blood vessels. I keep the little cans of Pepsi on hand just in case, and use maybe 3 per year.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD headaches: If I can reshuffle my week to run at a better time, I will. If I have to run, I will take a Tylenol and hope it is enough.

Of course removing the trigger is important so I try to sleep enough, drink enough, have my coffee before it is too late, not catch cold, etc... And I accept that there are a couple of days in the month that I just have to chill.


----------



## flav

Kazrak said:


> That sounds fantastic.  My wife is lactose intolerant, so on the last trip we flagged the dining reservations for her as having dietary issues with milk.  Problem was, this generally dropped her into the 'generic allergy' category, so she got the gluten-free, dairy-free, nut-free, texture-free, flavor-free bread (for example) - even though she's fine with, for example, butter.
> 
> Might need to see what we can do for the next one to make life easier for her while still giving her food she wants to eat.


It is true that at a WDW restaurant, if you are tagged with the allergy label, Disney will be very, very conservative. The waiters cannot bring anything to the table until the chef has approved. If it is a light intolerance to lactose, I would just avoid ordering things with cream sauce or ice cream. And I would ask during the meal if they have lactose free milk or accept to drink something else.

I am trying to remember but I do think that the Starbucks at WDW had lactose free cow milk unlike their other locations in the US (they do have it in Canada).

Also, Disney Cruise line can deliver glass of lactose free milk in your room.

To conclude, if you have to have lactose free milk at certain specific hours everywhere at WDW, I would get a quart and keep it in the resort room fridge (if not cold enough, call for service) and carry one thermos of it.

Edit: Dole Whip is dairy free.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I will try and run if the headache isn’t too bad and usually ends up helping. I have had migraines at times and they completely wipe me out. It starts with a slight headache and my vision starts to be affected and then it can make me sick to my stomach with a pounding headache. I haven’t had one in over two years and here’s hoping they stay away!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I will run depending on the type of headache. Stress, tension, or cold headaches I still run. I usually feel better after I run. Migraines forget it. It just makes me want to puke. I try not to take anything for headaches but if it is severe enough Goody's headache powder usually works best for me (but I can only take it sparingly because it hurts my stomach).


----------



## cavepig

If I have a headache before I run, I run with it and usually the running actually helps it.

If I get a headache after I didn't drink enough.  I used to get headaches a lot more often from not drinking enough.  I get the occasional pressure headache with the weather.


----------



## Kazrak

flav said:


> It is true that at a WDW restaurant, if you are tagged with the allergy label, Disney will be very, very conservative. The waiters cannot bring anything to the table until the chef has approved. If it is a light intolerance to lactose, I would just avoid ordering things with cream sauce or ice cream. And I would ask during the meal if they have lactose free milk or accept to drink something else.
> 
> (snipped)
> 
> Edit: Dole Whip is dairy free.



She's had decent luck at the buffets - if you tell the server there, generally one of the chefs will walk you through the buffet and tell you what is and isn't okay.  The problem is generally (again) flagging 'dairy is a problem' vs. 'lactose is a problem'.  Other than that, yeah, she just avoids cheeses and obvious dairy.

And she's quite aware that Dole Whip is dairy free - there was a booth with it at the county fair this year, which she enjoyed quite a bit.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I will never run with a migraine (nauseous and sensitive to light) or sinus headache (slight breeze on my face feels like it’s being sliced in half). Also if it’s in the base of my head near my neck, I won’t run as that’s a sign I need to stretch my neck out; I had a neck injury in college, so I get a little nervous still when there’s pain. But any other type of headache, running certainly helps! Just got to get past the discomfort at the beginning, then it normally is cured.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Usually if I am running with a headache it's because I am hungover. I take some advil, drink some water, and normally feel better after I am done running.


----------



## AntimonyER

LSUlakes said:


> Welcome to the thread! What an amazing story and dedication required to obtain your goals! Look forward to you participating in our QOTD's if you are interested. Best of luck with you half in November. Let me know if you would like me to add that race to the list in the first post. Format should look something like November xx - AntimonyER - RNR Savannah Half Marathon (Goal Time / Actual Time)



Thanks! That would be fine. 
November 03 - AntimonyER - RNR Savannah Half Marathon (1:57:00/TBD)


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I really don't get headaches that much.  When I do it's either because I'm sick or we are moving.  With a sick headache, it will depend on how I'm feeling overall.  Usually I just bring some extra tissues for sinus pressure and push through.  For some reason, every move I get a terrible multi-day migraine.  I'm pretty much useless with those but I don't have too much time to run then anyway.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I judge based on how I'm functioning with that headache. Am I still working/doing things at home? Run. Am I in a dark room being pained by the dim alarm clock glow? Rest.


----------



## Sanchez

Resurfacing after the conclusion of a two week trial. Working 13-16 hour days for the better part of three weeks has certainly set back training. I had hoped to fit in some light training during what I expected to be a one week case, but unfortunately it went a week longer than predicted. August has been a complete wash.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm replaying last year's marathon plan, created by you-know-who. (Not tagging him, saving the badger signal for when I really need it.)





DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 346695
> 
> Well done.  Nice to see the HR drop.  That's a really good sign if the environmental conditions were similar.


Incredible.  Even when the badger signal is not sent up, he still knows to come.  Maybe we'll have to start calling it his badger sense.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not always have headaches but once I get one they seem to come in a series for a few days. Yesterday I had one, but was determined to try to run. After 1/4 mile it got much worse and I shut it down. I was very aggravated about the whole situation. I get headaches and my best method for getting them to go away is going into a dark and quite room and simply have to sleep it off. I am absolutely useless when I have one. The more sound and light I'm exposed to the worse it gets. I am a wimp essentially with those darn things.


I agree with the others.  It sounds like a migraine.  Sometimes identifying the triggers can help reduce them.  I have family members who suffer from them and migraines are miserable.

I had a searing headache yesterday.  I should have at least tried to run through it because it probably might have actually helped it improve.  



SarahDisney said:


> Hey @LSUlakes, I just remembered that I never gave you my WDW marathon weekend races for the list since I was waiting to officially register... (I went through a TA and just got my link last week)
> 
> January 2019:
> 10 - SarahDisney - Walt Disney World 5K (59:59 / N/A)
> 11 - SarahDisney - Walt Disney World 10K (No Rain / N/A)
> 13 - SarahDisney - Walt Disney World Marathon (6:59:59 / N/A)
> 
> Thanks!


I want to know what your challenge is named.  Also, I like the 10K goal.  Can we extend it to all 4 races?


----------



## SarahDisney

Sleepless Knight said:


> I want to know what your challenge is named. Also, I like the 10K goal. Can we extend it to all 4 races?



Hmm ... I think we settled on "Intentional Grumpy" (because the year the half was cancelled the 3/4ths Dopey was unofficially nicknamed the Grumpy Challenge ... and this is the same three races).
And I would be good with everyone adopting my 10K goal for the whole weekend. Let's do that. Also no snow (hey, it's not unprecedented!).


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> Also no snow (hey, it's not unprecedented!).



As I mentioned in another thread I would be ok with snow as long as it did not cancel the race. But if it did, that means the roads would be shut down and somehow I would have to figure out how to run 26.2 miles that day. lol


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Sleepless Knight said:


> Incredible. Even when the badger signal is not sent up, he still knows to come. Maybe we'll have to start calling it his badger sense.





My graphics tools/skills are limited to PC Paint and Picasa, but you get the idea.


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> View attachment 346783
> 
> My graphics tools/skills are limited to PC Paint and Picasa, but you get the idea.


Saving that for future use...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> View attachment 346783
> 
> My graphics tools/skills are limited to PC Paint and Picasa, but you get the idea.


That really should be in his avatar or his signature or something.  It's too epic.  Maybe all of us using his plans during any race, but especially a runDisney event should put it on the back of our shirts or something.  It will be our own secret code.


----------



## Slogger

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Usually if I am running with a headache it's because I am hungover. I take some advil, drink some water, and normally feel better after I am done running.



I'm not a doctor but here's some free advice:

In college, we discovered that drinking more after a hangover would give you some headache relief.  
Gatorade and an advil does the trick now that I am a little more grown up.


----------



## McNs

Some answers:

Character meals ranked best to worst that we have tried
WDW - Cape May Cafe, Akershus, 'Ohana
DLR - Surfs Up (Stitch is awesome!), Ariel's Grotto, Goofy's Kitchen, Storytellers, Plaza Inn (lots of characters but chaotic)

Trail running
I don't trail run often, like @jennamfeo said it takes a lot of concentration, you can't get in the groove and zone out like a road run. Plus trail runs where I live are really hilly, making it slow up and down. You could easily have over 2000' of elevation in an hour trail run.

Headaches
I hardly ever get headaches. Overindulgence normally affects my gut more than anything else...


----------



## SheHulk

Guys I'm volunteering at a local marathon and the instructions for course marshals actually say, "Do not tell runners they are almost there no matter where you are on the course." To that I say Amen.


----------



## Bree

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> View attachment 346783
> 
> My graphics tools/skills are limited to PC Paint and Picasa, but you get the idea.


 That is awesome!


----------



## SarahDisney

With @LSUlakes MIA (probably busy with work or family stuff is my guess ), I'll jump in with a QOTD.

QOTD: When do you buy new shoes? Do you wait until your old shoes are retired before buying new shoes? Do you buy new shoes before you retire the old ones? Do you just buy shoes when they're on sale whether or not you need them? And if you do buy new shoes before your old ones are retired, do you start using them right away or wait until the old ones are retired?
(For those of you still on your first pair of shoes, feel free to either tell us what you're thinking of doing in the future or just sit back and take in the responses)

ATTQOTD: I can usually get about 400 miles out of a pair of shoes. I start looking for sales when my shoes hit about 250 miles, and once they're over 300, I'm willing to pay a little more (although I still try to find a sale if I can). I usually start rotating in the new pair when the old pair are a little past 300 miles (or if the other shoes are already over 300, I'll start rotating them in right away).
Also ... I just bought new shoes yesterday. My normally $99 shoes ($109 for the fancy colors) were $45, so I couldn't really say no (even though until a few days ago I wasn't 100% sure I was going to replace these shoes). The shoes they're replacing are at around 280 miles, so I'll probably start throwing them in the rotation in a few weeks.
I may have a shopping problem.


----------



## Chaitali

@SarahDisney Thanks for the QOTD!  I generally replace my shoes every 6 months (March and September).  That just tends to be easier for me then going by mileage or by feel.  About a month or two in advance I start keeping an eye out for sales and buy when I see a good price.  But I don't start wearing the new shoes until the right time, even if I buy them early.


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: When do you buy new shoes? Do you wait until your old shoes are retired before buying new shoes? Do you buy new shoes before you retire the old ones? Do you just buy shoes when they're on sale whether or not you need them? And if you do buy new shoes before your old ones are retired, do you start using them right away or wait until the old ones are retired?
> (For those of you still on your first pair of shoes, feel free to either tell us what you're thinking of doing in the future or just sit back and take in the responses)


ATTQOTD: This is timely, as I _just _bought a new pair! I always have a few pairs in rotation: a speedwork shoe, an everything else shoe (A) with 80-100 miles on it, a fresh everything else shoe (B) with 10-20 miles on it, and a fresh everything else shoe waiting in a box (C). Sometimes, if the price drops, I'll have a few back-up pairs in boxes. When shoe A wears out, shoe B moves up in rotation, shoe C goes into use, and I start shopping for a new pair, which will sit in the box and wait its turn. The speedwork shoe only gets replaced when it's nearing the end of its life, which takes a while. I like to have the new one a little before declaring the old one retired; if nothing else, that helps me realize that the old one really does need to go! There's also the "wildcard" shoe that I buy because it's different from my other shoes and I want to see what it's all about... I'll work that in right away to see if it's a keeper or if it needs to be exchanged.

ETA: as far as mileage, I'm lucky if I can get close to 300 miles out of a shoe - 200-250 is more likely. The perils of being a forefoot runner: the forefoot tread and/or cushion wears fast, and once that's gone, the shoe is useless to me.


----------



## Kazrak

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: When do you buy new shoes? Do you wait until your old shoes are retired before buying new shoes? Do you buy new shoes before you retire the old ones? Do you just buy shoes when they're on sale whether or not you need them? And if you do buy new shoes before your old ones are retired, do you start using them right away or wait until the old ones are retired?
> (For those of you still on your first pair of shoes, feel free to either tell us what you're thinking of doing in the future or just sit back and take in the responses)



I probably wait too long to buy new shoes.  I'll go until I realize that they're completely trashed.

It's only recently that there was a difference between my running shoes and my just-walking-around shoes, as well.

(I probably should look into new shoes soon, actually.)


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: When do you buy new shoes? Do you wait until your old shoes are retired before buying new shoes? Do you buy new shoes before you retire the old ones? Do you just buy shoes when they're on sale whether or not you need them? And if you do buy new shoes before your old ones are retired, do you start using them right away or wait until the old ones are retired?
> (For those of you still on your first pair of shoes, feel free to either tell us what you're thinking of doing in the future or just sit back and take in the responses)


I try to buy new ones before old ones are retired so I can work them in. I need to buy shoes very soon in which I really should go to a running store buy my introverted/stubborn self does not want to do. I have really only ever run in New Balance although I would be open to trying a new brand.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: Very timely question! I usually have three pairs in rotation.  I have shoes I wear for my twice a week easy runs as those are less than 5 miles. I need more cushion for longer runs. The other two I take turns with so I never have to wear the same shoe two days in a row. One pair has 112 miles while the other pair has 371. I need to replace the pair with 371 miles. I’m starting to get twinges here and there around my knee, hip or ankle that I don’t get in my lower mileage shoes. I have a brand new pair in a box, but they are the same exact color as the pair with 112 miles on them. I don’t want to get them mixed up. I could mark them, but it’s just easier for me to have different colors.

I’m thrilled that my Brooks Ghosts held up this long. My New Balance shoes were dead by 200-250 miles.

ETA: I’ve never had to break in a pair of running shoes. I just lace and go. I’m hoping to get a new pair this week to mix into next week’s training plan.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: This really is timely, I'm only on maybe 150 miles on my current pair of shoes, but I may just have to admit they are not right and move on. I think they are a half size too small. I have never had toenail issues before in my life, even after training for 4 marathons and over a dozen halfs. But now I have an ingrown toenail in my big toe and I'm sure it's because my toes are crowded. This was my second pair of Brooks Glycerins and they are just not for me I'm afraid. Yes I know they are too small but still the previous pair wasn't perfect for me either.

Aside from that, I will definitely stock up on shoes when the model I like goes on sale. Boxes stack up in my closet. I do keep track of mileage on my shoes (or should I say, my Garmin app does) but I mostly go by feel. I am afraid of getting injuries so I err on the side of caution. My local running store loves me.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I try to buy new ones before old ones are retired so I can work them in. I need to buy shoes very soon in which I really should go to a running store buy my introverted/stubborn self does not want to do. I have really only ever run in New Balance although I would be open to trying a new brand.



I'm a big New Balance fan 
I don't remember which shoes you wear (I know runDisney ones, but I don't remember which model), but if you're looking for older model NB shoes, they have a good online outlet: https://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/
I literally just bought new shoes there yesterday. 



Bree said:


> I have a brand new pair in a box, but they are the same exact color as the pair with 112 miles on them. I don’t want to get them mixed up. I could mark them, but it’s just easier for me to have different colors.



When this happened to me, I put heart-shaped buttons on the laces of the new pair. It worked, but I agree - different colors is easier. (Although with me it also helps that I keep them in the box and label the box with the month/year I started wearing them)


----------



## SheHulk

Bree said:


> I’m thrilled that my Brooks Ghosts held up this long. My New Balance shoes were dead by 200-250 miles.


My first pair of Brooks were the Ghost 8 and they lasted me longer than any other shoe I have ever owned. I bought the Ghost 9 without even trying them on, I told the guy at the store that I love my 8's and I know I will love these. He tried to protest but I walked out with them. I knew they were different from the 8s right away but my pride/shame wouldn't let me bring them back after insisting I didn't need to try them on. I've been trying to stick with Brooks after that great initial experience with the Brooks 8 but I might just go crawling back to the Asics Nimbus which I had worn for about 5 years prior.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I'm a big New Balance fan
> I don't remember which shoes you wear (I know runDisney ones, but I don't remember which model), but if you're looking for older model NB shoes, they have a good online outlet: https://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/
> I literally just bought new shoes there yesterday.


Thanks for the link! Most of my runDisney shoes have been retired to in the park shoes. My Space Mountains I will still run in though. I currently mainly run in Fresh Foam Vongo right now.


----------



## GreatLakes

SarahDisney said:


> With @LSUlakes MIA (probably busy with work or family stuff is my guess ), I'll jump in with a QOTD.
> 
> QOTD: When do you buy new shoes? Do you wait until your old shoes are retired before buying new shoes? Do you buy new shoes before you retire the old ones? Do you just buy shoes when they're on sale whether or not you need them? And if you do buy new shoes before your old ones are retired, do you start using them right away or wait until the old ones are retired?
> (For those of you still on your first pair of shoes, feel free to either tell us what you're thinking of doing in the future or just sit back and take in the responses)



I wear Mizuno Wave Runners so I just wait for the previous year's to be on sale and buy them whether I need them or not.  I just keep them in the box and as I get close to my current shoes needing replaced I'll wear them around the house a bit to break them in before switching to them.

I do have racing flats and trail shoes but they last a lot longer as far as time goes because I use them less often.  Those I replace closer to when I need them but I do still go the on sale method.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
I run in New Balance 880s and based on my current inventory will be running in New Balance 880s for the next 3 years.  Thank you Joes New Balance and your daily e-mails!  When I find a running shoe I like, I stock up on them.  I literally have 10 pairs in the queue and rotate a new pair in every 300 - 350 miles.  My other stocking up issues are with paper towels and beer.  But at least I have the basics covered!


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> With @LSUlakesQOTD: When do you buy new shoes? Do you wait until your old shoes are retired before buying new shoes? Do you buy new shoes before you retire the old ones? Do you just buy shoes when they're on sale whether or not you need them? And if you do buy new shoes before your old ones are retired, do you start using them right away or wait until the old ones are retired?
> (For those of you still on your first pair of shoes, feel free to either tell us what you're thinking of doing in the future or just sit back and take in the responses)



I'll start with the information that I don't get that many miles out of a pair of shoes.  Up until recently, it was ~220 miles from Brooks Glycerins and since I've switched to the Ghosts I'm getting a bump to ~275 miles.  I'll also usually have 2 pairs of shoes rotating at any one time to allow recovery between runs and buffer against unavoidable incidents like running in the rain.  Due to a bad experience with a model change wrecking a shoe for me I always try to have a stock of my current shoe available, generally buying on clearance when models go out of production.  For example, I have 5 new pairs of my current Ghost 9s sitting in the wings waiting for their turn.  When I get down to one or two of those available, I'll start bringing in new models/model years to test out before I run out and get into a crisis.  At my current running rate I should be good for about a year before I have to introduce a new shoe.


----------



## Slogger

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: When do you buy new shoes? Do you wait until your old shoes are retired before buying new shoes? Do you buy new shoes before you retire the old ones? Do you just buy shoes when they're on sale whether or not you need them? And if you do buy new shoes before your old ones are retired, do you start using them right away or wait until the old ones are retired?
> (For those of you still on your first pair of shoes, feel free to either tell us what you're thinking of doing in the future or just sit back and take in the responses)



Great question @SarahDisney!   
I used to buy shoes when the old ones were worn out.   I put 1600 miles on my first pair of Brooks Glycerines which in hindsight, maybe I held on to them too long.

Now I have 4 or 5 pairs of shoes that I rotate throughout the week.   I track the mileage on Strava and will retire them when they get in the 350-400 mile range or if I start noticing discomfort.   I get emails from Active.com every day and typically they advertise shoes for sale.   Got a great pair of Saucony Breakthru 3's for sale earlier this summer, and just bought a new pair of Saucony that are still NIB but ready to make their debut later this week.   

I don't seem to have a good long distance comfort/cushioned shoe right now.   I have a pair of Brooks that I use exclusively for marathon day and nothing else but it's time to retire them and find a replacement.  Anyone have a good suggestion for a long distance, neutral, well cushioned shoe similar to the Glycerines?


----------



## Jules76126

Catching up on a week's worth of questions.

*QOTD: *Have you ever taken a fall during a race or training run? If so describe the injury and let us know if you finished the run, called it a day, needed to take a few days off, ect...

ATTQOTD: I have not fallen during a run before. Hopefully, that continues although I did take a nasty fall last summer walking to the beach. Tripped off the curb.
*
QOTD: *If you have to miss a run for whatever reason, what do you do? Do you move everything back a day, make it up on a rest day, run a double, or just move forward with your plan?

I tend to just skip it although I will try and move it to a rest day if possible. The goal is to not skip multiple days in a row.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a rule or guideline you go by to increase weekly mileage? How about for your long run distance?



ATTQOTD: No plan. I just go by feel, how the weather is, how much time I have. This is not the best strategy, but it works for now.



LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday, and that can only mean one thing... It's time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *At WDW, what is your favorite and least favorite character meal? Which ones you havent done, but are planning to do in the next couple of months



ATTFFQOTD: Best -
CP - Food is nothing to write home about, but I love Pooh and the gang. (dinner)
Cape May Cafe - Food is pretty decent and its fun to see the characters in their beach attire. (breakfast)
1900 Park Fair - I think the food is very good here and we really enjoy the characters (breakfast)

Worst -
CRT - the Castle was cool, but the food left a lot to be desired. (Breakfast)
TH - I just don't like the food options here. (dinner)
CM - we all know why (dinner)

Want to try - Bon Voyage



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets talk about running and headaches today. If you have a headache are you able to run with it? How often do you get them and whats the best methods for getting rid of them?



ATTQOTD: I will run with a headache. Most of the time, mine are due to dehydration. The worst is running on the treadmill with a headache. The pounding just seems so much worse, like I feel every step. If takign water after a run does not help, I pop an Advil and that takes care of it. Luckily, it does not happen often.



SarahDisney said:


> With @LSUlakes MIA (probably busy with work or family stuff is my guess ), I'll jump in with a QOTD.
> 
> QOTD: When do you buy new shoes? Do you wait until your old shoes are retired before buying new shoes? Do you buy new shoes before you retire the old ones? Do you just buy shoes when they're on sale whether or not you need them? And if you do buy new shoes before your old ones are retired, do you start using them right away or wait until the old ones are retired?
> (For those of you still on your first pair of shoes, feel free to either tell us what you're thinking of doing in the future or just sit back and take in the responses)



ATTQOTD: I don't track mileage on my shoes, but go by feel. Usually, once I start to feel them going, I will start looking. Generally, I am looking for a deal. I just bought new shoes - normally they are $110, but I got them $60 so I could not pass that deal up. I probably won't break them out until next month.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I usually have 2/3 pairs in rotation for training runs and one just for speed work.   I usually go between 250 and 300 before retiring a pair.  Sometimes earlier if I don't like the way the shoe is working out!  My oldest son is usually the recipient of the retired shoes....

I currently have two pairs sitting in the closest waiting their turn.

I usually buy the previous years model (2 or 3 at a time in different colors).  Right now, training in Brooks Glycerin 15s and Levitate 1s.  Speed work and race shoe is the NB Zante and, thanks to the link, there might be some more on the way to my house soon....


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: When we delve into these kinds of questions is when I learn the most about y'all and how little I actually might know about running and safety (is that the right term?). When people say they have different shoes for different training days (long run vs speed work) I am always so intrigued by how you even come to what shoe works best for different runs, etc. ANYWAY, I do own multiple pairs of shoes, but this is a new 2018 thing for me. I used to be a one pair runner but I also never trained as hard as I do now, so I have never really had to think about this too much. I aim for anywhere between 400-500 miles a pair before maybe retiring them. If they aren't bothering me, I will just do shorter runs on them. I have a new back up pair ready to go that I might give a few runs in and then wear them for my race in 18 days (!!!). Otherwise, I will buy a new pair of shoes if they are a) on sale and b) super cute.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: Like others, I have a shoe rotation.  I have used Brooks Ravenna 6, 7, and 8 since 2015.  On that model, I have gotten between 400-450 miles per shoe.  I am a midfoot striker and pronate so I use Superfeet Black inserts.  I track my shoes through Garmin Connect and also on my massive data intensive spreadsheet.  Even with all the tracking, I can tell when the shoes are nearing the end as I tend to get some slight pain in my shins.  I keep 3-4 pairs in rotation through training and try to give each pair of shoes at least a day of rest between runs.  To keep the cost down, I am always watching for the new model to come out.  Once that happens, you can find some really good deals on last year's model (half price in some cases).  Once you find a shoe that works, I say stick with it.  Also, keep in mind that new versions of a shoe can be different.  I have experienced that with the Ravenna.  Make sure to give your body time to adjust to any differences in the shoes before attempting a long run.  On a new pair of shoes, I try to keep training runs to 4 miles or less until I get 30-40 miles on them just to make sure they are broken in.


----------



## Bree

SheHulk said:


> My first pair of Brooks were the Ghost 8 and they lasted me longer than any other shoe I have ever owned. I bought the Ghost 9 without even trying them on, I told the guy at the store that I love my 8's and I know I will love these. He tried to protest but I walked out with them. I knew they were different from the 8s right away but my pride/shame wouldn't let me bring them back after insisting I didn't need to try them on. I've been trying to stick with Brooks after that great initial experience with the Brooks 8 but I might just go crawling back to the Asics Nimbus which I had worn for about 5 years prior.



I wore brooks up until they came out with the ghost 8.  It just wasn’t the same shoe and didn’t fit my foot properly. They were awfully narrow even in a wide width. I changed to the Glycerin.  Well then they changed the Glycerin.  The top of my foot wouldn’t fit properly in the shoe. It looked like my foot was trying to squeeze through between the laces.  The Ghosts were still too narrow so I ended up in New Balance. Someone posted that the ghost changed again and they added the width back to the toe box.  I needed new shoes so I gave them a try and now that’s what I wear again!


----------



## huskies90

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: When do you buy new shoes? Do you wait until your old shoes are retired before buying new shoes? Do you buy new shoes before you retire the old ones? Do you just buy shoes when they're on sale whether or not you need them? And if you do buy new shoes before your old ones are retired, do you start using them right away or wait until the old ones are retired?
> (For those of you still on your first pair of shoes, feel free to either tell us what you're thinking of doing in the future or just sit back and take in the responses)


ATTQOTD: I bought 4 pairs of Asics Nimbus 19 when they were on clearance at Running Warehouse.  They are $159 retail and I got them for $65.  I wanted to make sure I trained in the same shoe I was going to use to run the marathon. I usually keep 2 in rotation. I just hit 500 miles on the first pair and will be retiring them - although I ran in them yesterday and they are still in pretty good shape and still feel comfy. My second pair has about 150 miles on them. I recently bought 1 more pair to make sure I have 2 pretty fresh pairs when marathon weekend rolls around.  The 19's are getting very hard to find now in my size so I am hoping the 20's go on sale soon or perhaps I will try something new after this group gets retired. I won't pay full retail for any shoe.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I get new ones when:
1. I find then for a good price
2. The old ones seem to not work as well, regardless of the mileage they have
3. When I find a new design/color I like
4. When I have extra cash and nothing to do with it (ha! This one rarely happens)

That said I got fitted for the Hoka Arahi 2s I have now, but lately they don't feel as good as they used to. Mileage-wise they are still in good shape but I'm debating getting fitted for another shoe or buying another pair of Arahi. If I get another pair of Arahi I would probably use those for the longer runs and the older ones for the shorter runs.


----------



## avondale

SarahDisney said:


> With @LSUlakes MIA (probably busy with work or family stuff is my guess ), I'll jump in with a QOTD.
> 
> QOTD: When do you buy new shoes? Do you wait until your old shoes are retired before buying new shoes? Do you buy new shoes before you retire the old ones? Do you just buy shoes when they're on sale whether or not you need them? And if you do buy new shoes before your old ones are retired, do you start using them right away or wait until the old ones are retired?
> (For those of you still on your first pair of shoes, feel free to either tell us what you're thinking of doing in the future or just sit back and take in the responses)



ATTQOTD:  I generally have only one pair of running shoes in use at a time.  When they start getting toward the end of their life AND if I liked them, then I see if I can find the same pair online and just buy another pair.  If I didn't like them or they are discontinued, then I plan several hours to go to the local running store and try on various pairs on their treadmill.  I have wide feet, high arches, and high insteps, but once I find a pair that I can actually fit my foot into, I'm not actually that picky.  I have never felt the need to break in my shoes - I do try not to wear them for the first time for my longest run of the week.

With my typical mileage, I'm getting new shoes approximately every 6 months, which often works out to "after my big race" since I tend to race about twice a year.  I usually get new custom insoles at the same time.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: my shoes wear out one of two ways the tread near the ball of my foot wears out, or the heel blows out. When either one of those starts to show its face, it's time to buy new shoes. I finally got fitted for "real" running shoes with the last pair I bought (Saucony Ride), and found I was wearing the wrong size (I needed a wider but smaller size) . I will probably try a different pair with my next purchase, the Saucony's are too cushioned for my liking, my previous shoes were much less cushioned.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> I currently mainly run in Fresh Foam Vongo right now.


Oh, oh, oh another Vongo wearer! There aren't many of us out there, I don't think.  FYI, I just got the v3s, and they are dreeeeeaaaaaamy! 



jennamfeo said:


> I am always so intrigued by how you even come to what shoe works best for different runs, etc.


In my case, I prefer running in a lightweight, flexible shoe that offers lots of ground contact, but I _need_ more support and cushion for long runs. So I compromise and have a shoe that's fun to run fast, but short distances, in, and a different shoe for everything else. Once a week, I get to play in the fun shoe, and the rest of the time I plod along in the shoe that keeps me healthy.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> When people say they have different shoes for different training days (long run vs speed work) I am always so intrigued by how you even come to what shoe works best for different runs, etc.



I was running in one shoe (although at some points two pairs of the same shoe) until about a year ago, when I just got really frustrated with how heavy my 880s are and bought something with less cushion. But I also knew that less cushion would wreck me on longer runs, so I kept the 880. So I only fell into multiple shoes a little by accident. I think people do different shoes for different reasons and you just kind of figure out through trial and error what shoes work best for you when (or if you can wear any shoe for anything and just match them based on your outfit).


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> Oh, oh, oh another Vongo wearer! There aren't many of us out there, I don't think. FYI, I just got the v3s, and they are dreeeeeaaaaaamy!


Well now I might have to get some!


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> When people say they have different shoes for different training days (long run vs speed work) I am always so intrigued by how you even come to what shoe works best for different runs, etc.



Trial and error! I thought I wanted a lighter weight shoe so I purchased a pair of Brooks Launch. They feel like feathers on my feet compared to the Ghost, but just not cushioned enough for me for long runs. My feet start getting sore around 6 miles or so.  I use those shoes for my EA runs now.  I use the Ghosts for speed work and longer runs.  I figure someday I might run those Daniels T paces as my LR pace so why not get used to it now


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATSQOTD: I get 350-400 miles out of a pair of shoes. I track mileage and try to retire them at 350. I believe they still have some miles left, but don't want to risk it. I still get good use out of them as walking/casual/chore shoes.

I've been running in Brooks Ghost for years. I generally try to buy them from local running stores. Often with the ATC discount, the price is equal to Internet pricing.

Once the closeouts start, I scour the Internet for deals. If I get a good deal, I will stock-pile them 3 deep. I have a 100 miles on my closeout 10s, with 2 more pair in the closet. This had become harder to do once I switched to wides.


camaker said:


> For example, I have 5 new pairs of my current Ghost 9s sitting in the wings waiting for their turn.



As I'm reading the posts, I'm jealous of @camaker's stash!


----------



## jennamfeo

Bree said:


> I figure someday I might run those Daniels T paces as my LR pace so why not get used to it now


Yes, girl!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I also have a rotation. I have 4 pair of Brooks Launches and one pair of Asics Gel Nimbus in rotation for long runs and speed work, a pair of Brooks Glycerin for easy runs, and a pair of Brooks Ghost for my EB runs (speed between workout pace and easy pace). I retire the Launches after 300 miles and the Glycerin/Ghosts after 400 miles due to the extra cushion. Three pair of Launches and the Glycerins are all approaching their end of life.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  This is a great question and I've been thinking about it in my own head lately.  I only just started tracking mileage on my shoes and have discovered that I'm probably putting too many miles on my shoes.  I easily put 600 or so miles on each of my first two pairs of shoes.  They're racing flats to begin with, and I'm not sure if that makes them last longer (it's not like I'm crushing the cushioning out of them overtime or something) or shorter.  I recently went out and bought a few pairs of shoes and will start my own rotation.  I would like to have two pairs on active rotation for training runs and one pair, with less than 40 or so miles, for racing.  I only wear New Balances too.  That NB outlet website looks neat and I'll have to see if they ever get the sizes I need in my shoes at good prices...


----------



## MissLiss279

PrincessV said:


> Oh, oh, oh another Vongo wearer! There aren't many of us out there, I don't think.  FYI, I just got the v3s, and they are dreeeeeaaaaaamy!
> 
> 
> In my case, I prefer running in a lightweight, flexible shoe that offers lots of ground contact, but I _need_ more support and cushion for long runs. So I compromise and have a shoe that's fun to run fast, but short distances, in, and a different shoe for everything else. Once a week, I get to play in the fun shoe, and the rest of the time I plod along in the shoe that keeps me healthy.



I’m a Vongo wearer, too! Love them. I had/have all five colors of the v2’s. Currently I just started wearing the last of that version. About a month ago I got one of the new v3’s. I wore it a few times to make sure it worked, and now it’s just waiting to get into rotation. I’m at the end of life of one of the v2’s (just over 300 miles) - that’s when I first start really paying attention and only wear for short runs. Once I really retire that pair, the v3’s will move into rotation and will probably be my race shoe! 46 days!


----------



## PrincessV

MissLiss279 said:


> I’m a Vongo wearer, too! Love them. I had/have all five colors of the v2’s. Currently I just started wearing the last of that version. About a month ago I got one of the new v3’s. I wore it a few times to make sure it worked, and now it’s just waiting to get into rotation. I’m at the end of life of one of the v2’s (just over 300 miles) - that’s when I first start really paying attention and only wear for short runs. Once I really retire that pair, the v3’s will move into rotation and will probably be my race shoe! 46 days!


Hiya fellow Vongo-er! I have two pairs of v2s on hand, so I really should wait to use the 3... but I fear that will be tough, lol!


----------



## PrincessV

While we're talking shoes and there are some NB fans here... have any of you tried the NB 1500 v4? I've been using the Vazee Prism 2 for speedwork, but they're going to need to retire soon-ish and they stopped making them. Wondering if the 1500 might be a suitable replacement...


----------



## Slogger

Bree said:


> I wore brooks up until they came out with the ghost 8.  It just wasn’t the same shoe and didn’t fit my foot properly. They were awfully narrow even in a wide width. I changed to the Glycerin.  Well then they changed the Glycerin.  The top of my foot wouldn’t fit properly in the shoe. It looked like my foot was trying to squeeze through between the laces.  The Ghosts were still too narrow so I ended up in New Balance. Someone posted that the ghost changed again and they added the width back to the toe box.  I needed new shoes so I gave them a try and now that’s what I wear again!



Have you (or anyone else) seen or tried the new Glycerine 16s?   They redid the toe box and the shoe just looks......my technical term would be....COOLER.

I'm hanging on to my Glycerine 13s a little longer but curious to see if the 16s are an improvement from the last two models.


----------



## McNs

I usually have two pairs on the go, and track mileage through Garmin & Strava. I used to run in Mizuno Wave Rider (could comfortably get 800km from a pair) but the latest iterations were giving me calf and achilles problems and were retired at 600km. I'm trying Nike Pegasus 35's which are super comfy and don't cause issues, but with only 350km on the clock I have work through the outsole! I just bought a pair of Brooks Ghost 11s, they are feeling pretty good so far.


----------



## SarahDisney

Maybe tomorrow's QOTD should just be people listing their shoes and what they like/don't like about them...


----------



## kbenson13

PrincessV said:


> While we're talking shoes and there are some NB fans here... have any of you tried the NB 1500 v4? I've been using the Vazee Prism 2 for speedwork, but they're going to need to retire soon-ish and they stopped making them. Wondering if the 1500 might be a suitable replacement...



I just started running in my first pair of 1500v4s and 12 miles in I think I like them even better than the 1500v3s (of which I'm on my third pair, one of which also only has about 12 miles on them).  I don't know how to compare them to the Vazee Prisms but if you like a very light, low drop shoe then they're worth checking out for sure!


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> Maybe tomorrow's QOTD should just be people listing their shoes and what they like/don't like about them...


My answer will be a tome lol!


----------



## PrincessV

kbenson13 said:


> I just started running in my first pair of 1500v4s and 12 miles in I think I like them even better than the 1500v3s (of which I'm on my third pair, one of which also only has about 12 miles on them).  I don't know how to compare them to the Vazee Prisms but if you like a very light, low drop shoe then they're worth checking out for sure!


Thanks! Yep, light, low-drop, a touch of stability is exactly what I want.


----------



## Sanchez

I find that running on a rubber track and treadmill (as opposed to pavement) significantly increases running shoe longevity. Since a high percentage of my mileage is not on pavement my tipping point seems to be about 550-600 miles.

Current rotation is one set of Brooks Glycerin 14 and one Glycerin 16 for longer training runs, On Cloudsurfer x 2 for  speed training and longer races, and On Cloudflash for shorter races.


----------



## Sanchez

Slogger said:


> Have you (or anyone else) seen or tried the new Glycerine 16s?   They redid the toe box and the shoe just looks......my technical term would be....COOLER.
> 
> I'm hanging on to my Glycerine 13s a little longer but curious to see if the 16s are an improvement from the last two models.



I did not care for the 15s. Tested out the 16s and have been running in them for two months. I think they are a significant improvement.

I can't make up my mind about the 14s. I have one set that I love and one set that isn't so great. One is much softer and the other seems more rigid. They are different color schemes but I can't imagine that makes any difference. Perhaps I have a dud? Unfortunately, I just retired the set that I love.


----------



## tidefan

I am a larger runner (both tall and a bit heavy  ) and I needed a good stability shoe (best advice I ever had was to get fitted).  I have been running in Saucony Guides ever since and have loved them.  However, I just switched into a new pair , getting the Saucony Guide ISO and they are a big improvement even over the old shoe.  I have always appreciated Saucony having a wide toe box.  Makes my running much more comfortable...


----------



## SarahDisney

tidefan said:


> I am a larger runner (both tall and a bit heavy  ) and I needed a good stability shoe (best advice I ever had was to get fitted).  I have been running in Saucony Guides ever since and have loved them.  However, I just switched into a new pair , getting the Saucony Guide ISO and they are a big improvement even over the old shoe.  I have always appreciated Saucony having a wide toe box.  Makes my running much more comfortable...



I wore the guides for a while. They weren't for me (I don't need a stability shoe ... how I ended up in one is a bit of a mystery), but I thought it was a good shoe. I've heard a lot of good things about all of the new ISO shoes, so if I ever needed stability shoes again, I'd definitely check out the Guide ISO. I'm very happy to hear that they work well for you.


----------



## avondale

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: When we delve into these kinds of questions is when I learn the most about y'all and how little I actually might know about running and safety (is that the right term?). When people say they have different shoes for different training days (long run vs speed work) I am always so intrigued by how you even come to what shoe works best for different runs, etc. ANYWAY, I do own multiple pairs of shoes, but this is a new 2018 thing for me. I used to be a one pair runner but I also never trained as hard as I do now, so I have never really had to think about this too much. I aim for anywhere between 400-500 miles a pair before maybe retiring them. If they aren't bothering me, I will just do shorter runs on them. I have a new back up pair ready to go that I might give a few runs in and then wear them for my race in 18 days (!!!). Otherwise, I will buy a new pair of shoes if they are a) on sale and b) super cute.



I second your wondering about this.  While I answered this question in general, I feel like a bit of a fake because I'm not even sure which running shoe I am currently using.  I know it's a Brooks, but I can't remember for sure which model or version.  And they aren't that old...


----------



## Chasing Dopey

*The Headache Thing: *Take CoQ10. I almost never get headaches anymore, unless my sleep has been severely messed up.

*The Shoe Thing:* My name is Bobby and I have a shoe problem. I buy shoes faster than I retire them, which takes a long time because I have a lot of them, and I keep most in rotation (so long as they don't produce a negative reaction). I would LOVE to be able to get down to that 3 pair rotation, but, again, I have a problem.


----------



## SarahDisney

avondale said:


> I second your wondering about this.  While I answered this question in general, I feel like a bit of a fake because I'm not even sure which running shoe I am currently using.  I know it's a Brooks, but I can't remember for sure which model or version.  And they aren't that old...



For the first like 4 months I wore the Saucony Guides I called them "Glides" because all I knew was that they started with a G and that sounded more like a running shoe. I think the fact that they're on your feet matters more than what they're called


----------



## YawningDodo

SarahDisney said:


> With @LSUlakes MIA (probably busy with work or family stuff is my guess ), I'll jump in with a QOTD.
> 
> QOTD: When do you buy new shoes? Do you wait until your old shoes are retired before buying new shoes? Do you buy new shoes before you retire the old ones? Do you just buy shoes when they're on sale whether or not you need them? And if you do buy new shoes before your old ones are retired, do you start using them right away or wait until the old ones are retired?
> (For those of you still on your first pair of shoes, feel free to either tell us what you're thinking of doing in the future or just sit back and take in the responses)



I'm only on my second pair of running shoes and this is reminding me that I need to get my training spreadsheet started if only so I can track miles on my shoes (or get around to setting up a Strava account so I can do it on there, one of those things. Or both). I felt the need to buy a new pair of shoes because I had absolutely no idea how many miles I'd put on the old ones (I bought them in 2015, but hadn't been running actively between then and now), and because the tread was starting to get visibly worn and I figured that was a sign. This time around I want to track numbers and keep an eye on how things feel once I hit the distances people commonly cite as the breaking point for when they replace their shoes. I do want to buy the next pair before I retire these ones because I think being able to start a rotation when I'm trying to think about whether they need to be retired will help me compare and be more sure of whether they're feeling worn down. And, too, I plan to buy at least one new pair of shoes every May, since that's when we visit a neighboring city with a running store I like. Otherwise I'll just have to re-order whatever I'm currently wearing or do my own fitting at the general sporting goods store if I find I need them at a different time of year.

And right now I'm on kind of a rotation between new shoes and old ones because I found that the new shoes need more heavily cushioned socks in order to get the kind of fit I prefer. So while I have enough light-cushion Feetures to do an entire week's runs in the old shoes before doing laundry, I have only one pair of the "max cushion" Feetures. I'm half tempted to just wear two pairs of the lightweight socks until next pay period ($15 per pair!!!), but I'm worried it'll backfire and I'll get blisters, so for now I've just been wearing the old shoes whenever the cushier socks aren't clean -- so two of my three runs each week.

But hey. *I have a question for anyone who's done a fun run with beer provided (or had beer during a race, period).* Did you get nauseous from drinking and running? There's a brewery-sponsored fun run in September with at least one beer station on the course and I want to register, but I also want to have a plan for enjoying both the run and the beer without making myself yarp. It's only 2.53 miles and untimed, and I do intend to run/walk at a pretty easy interval, but considering 3 miles is my current long run it's still a significant distance for me.


----------



## Kazrak

avondale said:


> I second your wondering about this.  While I answered this question in general, I feel like a bit of a fake because I'm not even sure which running shoe I am currently using.  I know it's a Brooks, but I can't remember for sure which model or version.  And they aren't that old...



I commented to a friend that this must be what non-PC gamers feel like when people start talking about video cards.


----------



## Chaitali

YawningDodo said:


> But hey. *I have a question for anyone who's done a fun run with beer provided (or had beer during a race, period).* Did you get nauseous from drinking and running? There's a brewery-sponsored fun run in September with at least one beer station on the course and I want to register, but I also want to have a plan for enjoying both the run and the beer without making myself yarp. It's only 2.53 miles and untimed, and I do intend to run/walk at a pretty easy interval, but considering 3 miles is my current long run it's still a significant distance for me.



I think it depends on how much beer   There have been several half marathons I've done where supporters have set up an informal beer stop.  But really it's like a shot glass amount of beer, not a full serving or anything.  I found that it gave me a nice little added push at around mile 10 of a half!  So if it's not a ton of beer and you don't have to run that much after the beer stop, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I replace mine around 250-300 miles.  I think I am a mid-to-forefoot runner and I know I supinate, because I shred through the outersole on the outside half of the forefoot in about that much time while the sole on the heel still looks pristine.  I usually just wait until I'm ready to get a new pair and then I buy them and start using them, although in the past I have stocked up on some models when they are on clearance at LeftLane Sports or Running Warehouse.

I am not currently tracking my miles on my speed shoes because I really only wear them to OTF.


----------



## jennamfeo

YawningDodo said:


> But hey. *I have a question for anyone who's done a fun run with beer provided (or had beer during a race, period).* Did you get nauseous from drinking and running? There's a brewery-sponsored fun run in September with at least one beer station on the course and I want to register, but I also want to have a plan for enjoying both the run and the beer without making myself yarp. It's only 2.53 miles and untimed, and I do intend to run/walk at a pretty easy interval, but considering 3 miles is my current long run it's still a significant distance for me.


In March, I did four 5ks in a row with a little 20 min break between each one. Except the break between the third one and the last one was like 1.5 hours, so I hung out in the beer garden and everyone kept giving me beer tickets. Before I knew it, I was pretty hammered and at the start line. I ran that one second fastest of the four 5ks I did that day. Would I recommend it? Nahhhh. But enjoying a little booze on a course has never done me wrong. I am actually still surprised that I didn't vomit that race. Haha.


----------



## DustyWA

YawningDodo said:


> But hey. *I have a question for anyone who's done a fun run with beer provided (or had beer during a race, period).* Did you get nauseous from drinking and running? There's a brewery-sponsored fun run in September with at least one beer station on the course and I want to register, but I also want to have a plan for enjoying both the run and the beer without making myself yarp. It's only 2.53 miles and untimed, and I do intend to run/walk at a pretty easy interval, but considering 3 miles is my current long run it's still a significant distance for me.



I do the Poulsbo Beer Run twice a year, which in its current form is 6 brewery stops on a 4 mile course.  I've both run and walked the distance.  I think the key to finishing something like that without yarping is to take your time drinking them and be careful with the darker beers.  The only stomach problem I've had in that even was because I grabbed a stout for my pre-run beer and they announced my wave was starting in 5 minutes right after I started.  Thankfully, I only had to run .25 miles after chugging that beer.


----------



## jennamfeo

DustyWA said:


> Poulsbo Beer Run


As if I needed a reason to love Poulsbo any more!!!


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I buy shoes whenever I see a sale on shoes I like in my size.  I also usually also have a few in rotation for training, and two pairs of lightweight shoes I only uses for races where I'm going for time.  I track mileage on my shoes and usually try to get at least a 1000 miles eek:, I know) out of a pair.  So far, no foot injuries!


----------



## PCFriar80

BikeFan said:


> ATTQOTD: I buy shoes whenever I see a sale on shoes I like in my size.  I also usually also have a few in rotation for training, and two pairs of lightweight shoes I only uses for races where I'm going for time.  I track mileage on my shoes and usually try to get at least a 1000 miles eek:, I know) out of a pair.  So far, no foot injuries!


Wow!  1000 miles a pair?  You may want to check the tires on your car!


----------



## Smilelea

ATTQOTD:

I do track the miles with my shoes, but I don't have a set amount that I go by for when I get new ones. I'd like to get new ones around 300 miles (and that's when my app will start alerting me that I need new ones). But, my DH gives me a "the look" when I say I need new ones. Then I get " you need a cheaper hobby". So sadly, I get a new pair about once a year. My chiropractor suggested that I needed NB 900 and that I should get new ones every 6 months. Well, my last pair was purchased last December. So, I should be able to get new ones before Marathon weekend. I'm actually going to try to get them by November so I can be sure they're good to run the half in. 

The only rotating I do is rotate the old pair to walking/yard shoes and the new ones for running. Once the new pair is rotated out of running, the old pair usually gets trashed because they're too worn out for anything else.


----------



## BikeFan

PCFriar80 said:


> Wow!  1000 miles a pair?  You may want to check the tires on your car!



I've got a friend who got nearly 3000 miles out of a pair.  1000 miles is nothing!


----------



## michigandergirl

I can get about 300-350 miles out of my Asics Cumulus. I usually have about 3 pair in rotation, 4 if you count my Gortex pair for snowy runs. I have stockpiled my favorite version, the 16's, but they are getting very hard to find in my size, so when I find them, I buy them up. I get a lot of eye rolls from DH when shoes show up on the front porch. 

Also, I observed some interesting running footwear on a recent long run - there were two guys running together, one was wear running shoes and a hydration belt and the other one had what looked thong sandals on his feet. I couldn't fathom running in those!! I was doing 10 miles and they were out there about as long as I was, and I was able to catch another glimpse on my way back, because at first I thought he was barefoot, but sure enough, there was something on his feet, something that looked like a flimsy thong sandal. Anyone ever see anything like that?


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: When do you buy new shoes? Do you wait until your old shoes are retired before buying new shoes? Do you buy new shoes before you retire the old ones? Do you just buy shoes when they're on sale whether or not you need them? And if you do buy new shoes before your old ones are retired, do you start using them right away or wait until the old ones are retired?
> (For those of you still on your first pair of shoes, feel free to either tell us what you're thinking of doing in the future or just sit back and take in the responses)



I buy new shoes when they go on sale. Once I find a model which fits me well, I like to keep running in them until they're not available anymore. I use expos and Shoekicker to stock up on ones I like. I have 2-3 pairs of Kayanos waiting in the wings. I'll start rotating in the next pair once my current ones hit 250 miles. 

https://shoekicker.com/



YawningDodo said:


> But hey. *I have a question for anyone who's done a fun run with beer provided (or had beer during a race, period).* Did you get nauseous from drinking and running? There's a brewery-sponsored fun run in September with at least one beer station on the course and I want to register, but I also want to have a plan for enjoying both the run and the beer without making myself yarp. It's only 2.53 miles and untimed, and I do intend to run/walk at a pretty easy interval, but considering 3 miles is my current long run it's still a significant distance for me.



I drink and run all the time, so no, I don't get nauseous. Maybe it's from plenty of practice with beer miles, hashing, and other ways to have beer while running.


----------



## jennamfeo

Y'all. My mom is talking about doing another WDW trip next year in Oct/Nov (furthering my want for that AP for WDW next year...) and if we go that close to Wine & Dine, I should just do it. But I feel like she wants to do Halloween there again and W&D will probably be the second weekend of November instead of the first and I am sad because I can't stay that long. 

And I just wanted to say this to people who would care and understand.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Y'all. My mom is talking about doing another WDW trip next year in Oct/Nov (furthering my want for that AP for WDW next year...) and if we go that close to Wine & Dine, I should just do it. But I feel like she wants to do Halloween there again and W&D will probably be the second weekend of November instead of the first and I am sad because I can't stay that long.
> 
> And I just wanted to say this to people who would care and understand.



Um ... also ... if W&D is the first weekend in November next year, you can't go because you'll be in NYC.
Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## jennamfeo

SarahDisney said:


> Um ... also ... if W&D is the first weekend in November next year, you can't go because you'll be in NYC.
> Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
Yes this question is timely. I have had the luxury until a year ago living near the Brooks outlet store which allowed me to easily stock up on my favorite shoes. Not the case now. 
I have worn Brooks ghosts for years and I love the change made structurally from the ghost 8 to the 9. I usually have two pairs in rotation and get around 400 miles on my shoes.  I am currently in process of preparing to buy a couple more pairs of ghost 10.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My PSA for the day...if you are running in the dark of the morning, please wear reflective clothing and some type of lightening especially on streets that have 0 street lights. 

I was thisclose to hitting someone today that was wearing black clothing at 5:45AM.


----------



## LSUlakes

YawningDodo said:


> But hey. *I have a question for anyone who's done a fun run with beer provided (or had beer during a race, period).* Did you get nauseous from drinking and running? There's a brewery-sponsored fun run in September with at least one beer station on the course and I want to register, but I also want to have a plan for enjoying both the run and the beer without making myself yarp. It's only 2.53 miles and untimed, and I do intend to run/walk at a pretty easy interval, but considering 3 miles is my current long run it's still a significant distance for me.



I've done a few beer miles (knocks on wood) and have never thrown up or became sick due to the beer while or shortly after the run. Beer mile PR of 8:01! Solid outing for myself but not so much for others lol. However, I've hosted a beer mile or two at my house to kick off football season and some of the participants did not fair so well. So for some people its a problem, and others it is not as big of a deal. Usually it's not a nauseous thing from these runs, it's the 4 beers during a mile and all of the carbonation that does most people in.


----------



## GreatLakes

Dis_Yoda said:


> My PSA for the day...if you are running in the dark of the morning, please wear reflective clothing and some type of lightening especially on streets that have 0 street lights.
> 
> I was thisclose to hitting someone today that was wearing black clothing at 5:45AM.



To add to this wear lights anytime you run and the lighting isn't ideal.  This could be early morning or late night but also if it is overcast.

I want to add to also be mindful of sunrise and sunset.  If the sun is low in the sky it also makes it hard for drivers to see you.  It might be very bright out but if you are running with eastbound traffic in the morning or westbound traffic at night you will be harder to see.  I ignore my normal "run against traffic" rule if it makes me run towards the sun during both those times.


----------



## SheHulk

michigandergirl said:


> I can get about 300-350 miles out of my Asics Cumulus. I usually have about 3 pair in rotation, 4 if you count my Gortex pair for snowy runs. I have stockpiled my favorite version, the 16's, but they are getting very hard to find in my size, so when I find them, I buy them up. I get a lot of eye rolls from DH when shoes show up on the front porch.
> 
> Also, I observed some interesting running footwear on a recent long run - there were two guys running together, one was wear running shoes and a hydration belt and the other one had what looked thong sandals on his feet. I couldn't fathom running in those!! I was doing 10 miles and they were out there about as long as I was, and I was able to catch another glimpse on my way back, because at first I thought he was barefoot, but sure enough, there was something on his feet, something that looked like a flimsy thong sandal. Anyone ever see anything like that?


I saw somebody in the Philly Marathon running in leather thong sandals. I was tempted to surreptitiously take a pic of his feet but realized that might be rude. Don’t know if he was running the half or full because it was the same course the first 13 miles at that time. Either way though...


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?

ATTQOTD: Tomorrow is my day to get stuff done, like yard work, oil change, haircut, and grocery store stuff. Saturday will be my usual long run followed by the beginning of the most wonderful time of the year!! College football is back!!!! I plan to watch a few games Saturday but my main game isnt until Sunday when my Tigers take on Miami. Going to smoke a boston butt or two and hang out at the neighbors. With the day off Monday, I am going to go for a run that morning at the lakes as long as I dont have to much fun Sunday night. Hope everyone has a great weekend and for those who are college football fans, best of luck to your team this year. That is unless we play your time that week, then... TIGER BAIT!


----------



## LSUlakes

To start off the last month of the 3rd quarter we have the following races:

*September*
02 - @apdebord  - RNR Virginia Beach Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to you this weekend! Let me know if you need to make any changes to your goal. If anyone else has a race they would like to add to the list, just let me know and I will be happy to add it to the list.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Tomorrow is my last day of work for 9 days and I am so stinking excited. We leave Sunday for Destin, Florida (where we got married) for a week! Saturday will be spent getting everything ready to go and watching college football. WARRRRRR Eagle!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: 2 day USDAA agility trial with my pupper on Sat/Sun   Then probably trying to do some house cleaning on Monday... oh who am I kidding, I will probably start playing World of Warcraft and maybe get like 1 thing cleaned.  I am going to try to go for a run on Monday I think, I haven't run outdoors in almost a month.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: Thursday and Monday are my regular running days, (My son has 1.5 hour long soccer practice at the local regional park that also has a good running path). I will probably run saturday tho, as Monday he doesn't have practice, and my wife requested a lazy snuggly morning in bed that day, so no getting up to run like I did my last holiday (Ran 13.1 on July 4th morning). Otherwise I have to change my oil, rotate my tires, mow the lawn this weekend. And watch college football. Shout out to my fellow SEC fans in here. Go Gators!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?



I leave for Disney in 6.5 hours for Food & Wine Festival & other fun dining events 

Pre-Trip Report will turn into Trip Report
https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...-food-wine-festival-2018-update-8-20.3680844/


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?


Two words: College Football!


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I have runs tomorrow, Saturday and Monday but am otherwise looking forward to a relaxing weekend.  Hopefully I can get some chores done around the house.  And I know I'll have a family get together to go to.  But really very few plans this weekend, which is great!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
I am getting LASIK tomorrow at 1pm!!! So we will spend the night in Omaha tomorrow and do a little light shopping on Saturday, including a trip to Trader Joes and Sam's Club. 
And Saturday evening... 7pm... is the beginning of the FROST ERA. GO BIG RED!!! 

(The rest of the weekend will be pretty low key  )


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I have work tomorrow, and then I'll figure out what I'm doing after that after that.
Also, it's been nice chatting running with y'all. I'll be back when you're done talking about college football.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?



I'm off Monday as well and the weekend is packed.  Saturday we have a surprise birthday party and are taking our son to a local park with a splash pad to end the summer.  Sunday is my FP+ window for W&D and we are going to a minor leage baseball game, and Monday I will probably do a race somewhere and my FP+ window opens for a work trip I'm staying an extra day for and hitting a park (it is offsite so a shorter window).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD: I have work tomorrow, and then I'll figure out what I'm doing after that after that.
> Also, it's been nice chatting running with y'all. I'll be back when you're done talking about college football.


If you're looking for a team to follow... might I suggest the Huskers?


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   No big running plans (actually finished my runs for August---yay me!).    Trying to get to a Washington Nationals game Friday, and out on the boat this weekend.  
Watching college football Saturday (Go Clemson!) and looking forward to a day off on Monday.

Happy Labor Day weekend everyone.


----------



## Slogger

Speaking of college football,  sorry @SarahDisney........................... 

Hey @LSUlakes, did you see the news about the Death Valley home and home series scheduled between LSU and Clemson in a few years?
Might have to figure out a way to go to those.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Off work at 12:30 Friday, then RnR Expo when it opens as it's the only time I can go! Football all day Saturday (Boomer Sooner!) then early bed time.  Rock N Roll Virginia Beach Half Sunday (goal: don't melt), then probably a really good nap.  Hopefully a recovery jog Monday, then absolutely nothing!


----------



## Chaitali

No big running plans as I'm trying to get all 4 of my runs in during the week and before the weekend   We're heading up to NYC for a broadway weekend.  And while I love running in Central Park, I'm planning on a running free weekend.  We will walk through the park and explore though   My husband is not a runner so this way we can at least spend that time together.


----------



## SarahDisney

Chaitali said:


> And while I love running in Central Park,



WHY???? There are so many hills!!
(Sorry, I think New Yorkers have a totally different view of Central Park than non-NYers)


----------



## Chaitali

SarahDisney said:


> WHY???? There are so many hills!!
> (Sorry, I think New Yorkers have a totally different view of Central Park than non-NYers)


Ha, very true!  But I live in a hilly area too so it wasn't too different from what I'm used to.  It's iconic, pretty, and there are enough people running there on weekends that I feel safe running on my own   It's nicer than running on busy city sidewalks and no need to worry about vehicular traffic.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: 12 mile long run on Saturday, other than that no plans.

The weird/great thing about being retired is that weekends and holidays are no different than any other day!


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> If you're looking for a team to follow... might I suggest the Huskers?



She can pull for them in the Big Ten, and Auburn in the SEC. I think she'd look great in Navy and Orange!


----------



## TheHamm

PrincessV said:


> Oh, oh, oh another Vongo wearer! There aren't many of us out there, I don't think.  FYI, I just got the v3s, and they are dreeeeeaaaaaamy!


I have a pair of Vongo 2s smelling up my cubicle right now!  I am still not sold on them for longer runs, I keep going back to my aging Adrenaline 17s.  Dirty secret: I have a pair of NB 870s I cannot part with also under my desk for days I just want to go for a walk at lunch.  I loved those shoes, may they rest in peace.



Dis_Yoda said:


> My PSA for the day...if you are running in the dark of the morning, please wear reflective clothing and some type of lightening especially on streets that have 0 street lights.
> I was thisclose to hitting someone today that was wearing black clothing at 5:45AM.


It would be lovely if running clothing did not by default come in black.  I will need a new running jacket, the model I have and love- only in  black.  Favorite shorts with all the pockets?  Only in black.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?


ATTQOTD: My weekend starts at noon today with meet the kindergarten teacher.  Real weekend plans: drive, stop at a brewery for lunch near a cute playground and a beach, drive to beach hotel, spend days watching kids play in sand and water, two other breweries and 3 wineries, drive home in time to pack first day of school lunches.  I told the family I would not be running on vacation, but I realize I am at 59.69 miles for the month, so I am going to request an early bedtime and a later departure so I can get a _short_ run in before getting on the road to Shorts Brewing.  I think I can finish packing (ok, do laundry and start) tonight, wake up at 6am (on a vacation day  ) to get 2-3 miles in and still leave enough time to make it to lunch on time and then to our beach destination.  I am prepared for my request to be denied in which case the retired shoes I would have taken anyhow (because I said I will not bring running stuff) and everyday clothes will be sufficient to run loops around the playground later in the day to get me to 60.1 miles.  Having a round number should not matter, but it does. Also, on the agenda, do not panic that my kids are going to kindergarden and soon they will be totally embarrassed to be seen with me, and will be moving away and I will be old and alone.  Do. Not. Panic.  Maybe DH should let me bring the running stuff so I chill out?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

ATTQOTD: Today we'll start driving down after work to Gainesville, then finishing up the drive to Kissimmee tomorrow morning to spend the weekend at Disney Orlando. Tomorrow will be our first time doing the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, so we're excited. Most likely I'll keep it light and do a 5k/day at the hotel's treadmill. My goal is to not gain any weight from yet another Disney trip... but after reading all of the food posts here the past couple days, it might be tough!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD:





rteetz said:


> Two words: College Football!


YESSSSS!!! Go Gators. 
Also a long run. Staying indoors as much as possible because FL. And apparently preparing for a possible hurricane.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  We will be purchasing Six Flags 2019 season passes during their "Flash Sale" this weekend and head to San Antonio to hit Fiesta Texas for the day on Sunday.  

Go Hogs!!!  Please have a better season this year.....but I doubt it......


----------



## kleph

rteetz said:


> Two words: College Football!



Two words: *ROLL TIDE*


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?



Someone put this 11-mile run on my training schedule:  1 WU + 7 M-tempo + 1 T-pace + 1 M-tempo + 1 CD.  So that's what I'll be doing.     More seriously, my university teaching started this week, so this weekend is a nice break to adjust back to the reality of my teaching schedule and catch up on prep that I haven't finished yet.


----------



## Waiting2goback

SarahDisney said:


> With @LSUlakes MIA (probably busy with work or family stuff is my guess ), I'll jump in with a QOTD.
> 
> QOTD: When do you buy new shoes? Do you wait until your old shoes are retired before buying new shoes? Do you buy new shoes before you retire the old ones? Do you just buy shoes when they're on sale whether or not you need them? And if you do buy new shoes before your old ones are retired, do you start using them right away or wait until the old ones are retired?
> (For those of you still on your first pair of shoes, feel free to either tell us what you're thinking of doing in the future or just sit back and take in the responses)
> 
> ATTQOTD: I can usually get about 400 miles out of a pair of shoes. I start looking for sales when my shoes hit about 250 miles, and once they're over 300, I'm willing to pay a little more (although I still try to find a sale if I can). I usually start rotating in the new pair when the old pair are a little past 300 miles (or if the other shoes are already over 300, I'll start rotating them in right away).
> Also ... I just bought new shoes yesterday. My normally $99 shoes ($109 for the fancy colors) were $45, so I couldn't really say no (even though until a few days ago I wasn't 100% sure I was going to replace these shoes). The shoes they're replacing are at around 280 miles, so I'll probably start throwing them in the rotation in a few weeks.
> I may have a shopping problem.



I buy on sale and keep on hand for when I need them.  I just bought a pair this week when I took the kids to the Asics outlet for school sneakers and I got a pair for myself on sale.  Now I have 2 new pairs in my closet.  These, along with my current pair, should get me through to the spring when the next big sale will happen at the Asics outlet.  Then the cycle of stocking up on sale continues.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Tomorrow is my day to get stuff done, like yard work, oil change, haircut, and grocery store stuff. Saturday will be my usual long run followed by the beginning of the most wonderful time of the year!! College football is back!!!! I plan to watch a few games Saturday but my main game isnt until Sunday when my Tigers take on Miami. Going to smoke a boston butt or two and hang out at the neighbors. With the day off Monday, I am going to go for a run that morning at the lakes as long as I dont have to much fun Sunday night. Hope everyone has a great weekend and for those who are college football fans, best of luck to your team this year. That is unless we play your time that week, then... TIGER BAIT!



Kids are back with their mother this weekend so that means I will be working my second job and running.  That's it.  School started this week so I am trying to adapt to my new routine, which is why I missed a couple of posts and no motivational quotes this week.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: We go camping every Labor Day weekend with some close friends. 

Really, it's more like glamping - we will have cable and a big TV set up outside for college football.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: 
It's getting very "Peak"ish round these parts for my training.
9 miles today.  My brother-in-law comes to town tonight.
8 miles Sat. then hanging with my Dad and Aunt.
14 miles Sunday bright and super early: 4mi @ LR + 2 mi @ T + 3 mi @ LR + 1 mi @ T + 4mi LR = 2:30:40
Then we head to St. Joe's and Silver Beach for Labor Day with the fam.  Should be a good time.  I'll rest my legs with a beach drink and sand in my toes.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis_Yoda said:


> My PSA for the day...if you are running in the dark of the morning, please wear reflective clothing and some type of lightening especially on streets that have 0 street lights.
> 
> I was thisclose to hitting someone today that was wearing black clothing at 5:45AM.


I had to pull out my Noxgear flashing light vest thing this past week because it's been so dark in the mornings now. Even when I am just running on a multi-use path that no cars are allowed on. I feel like it's courteous for the bikers out there.



SheHulk said:


> I saw somebody in the Philly Marathon running in leather thong sandals. I was tempted to surreptitiously take a pic of his feet but realized that might be rude. Don’t know if he was running the half or full because it was the same course the first 13 miles at that time. Either way though...


There was a guy wearing some really comfy looking Teva sandals at one of my halfs this year. It was impressive.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?


*ATTQOTD: *I found out this morning that my husband has to work on Sunday from 12-6, thus ruining my weekend. He claimed that he told me and that I said "XYZ" and I was like "Well, I don't remember you telling me but XYZ is what I am thinking again right now about this."  No big plans. I have a back to back long run workout scheduled which is really gonna set the tone of my goals for my Half in 17 days (!!!). 8 miles on Saturday followed by breakfast at my in laws, then hopefully some pool time. Then Sunday morning I have 3 mi @ WU + 6 miles @ HM Tempo + 2 mi @ CD, followed by breakfast at my favorite local spot. I might try to meet up with a friend while my husband is working. Monday I plan on sleeping in and doing nothing. It's a holiday weekend so that means that our city and lake will be flooded with Californians getting in their last lake weekend of the summer. Maybe I should go people watch...



SarahDisney said:


> Also, it's been nice chatting running with y'all. I'll be back when you're done talking about college football.


Please don't leave me here all alone. 

Can't y'all start a College Football thread?


----------



## Bree

ATTOQOTD:  I have to bring my daughter to a Charlie Puth & Hailee Steinfeld concert in West Palm Beach Saturday night.  It’s three hours away so that means run in the morning, drive three hours to the hotel, nap, glam my DD up and sit among hundreds of teens. Outside. At fairgrounds. Yay. Then I get to drive three hours home on Sunday.  I’m hoping to see a movie Sunday afternoon and maybe hit up Blizzard Beach on Monday if the weather looks good.


----------



## rteetz

kleph said:


> Two words: *ROLL TIDE*


I prefer On Wisconsin!


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> Can't y'all start a College Football thread?



Based on the way things have been going around here, you and I may have to start our own "no college football discussion" running thread.
Spoiler alert: most of the QOTDs will be about shopping and clothing

ETA: Baseball discussion will be allowed


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis_Yoda said:


> I leave for Disney in 6.5 hours for Food & Wine Festival & other fun dining events
> 
> Pre-Trip Report will turn into Trip Report
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/“i-do-not-deal-with-my-problems-like-i-know-i-should”-food-wine-festival-2018-update-8-20.3680844/


Have fun!  Let me know how the Guinness Baileys Shake is if you happen to "stumble" upon it!  Heading down on 10/17 for 8 nights and it's part of my plans!  In fact to might just be my plan?!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I ran my long run today because tomorrow morning I am headed down South to visit with family and take in a few Alabama games at Bryant Denny Stadium.

*Roll Tide!!!*


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I will not be running tomorrow, or able to post, so I am posting my monthly total for August today:

Total miles run - 132.35 (up from 91 miles last month). They have been slow miles, but I am feeling stronger.


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> Based on the way things have been going around here, you and I may have to start our own "no college football discussion" running thread.
> Spoiler alert: most of the QOTDs will be about shopping and clothing
> 
> ETA: Baseball discussion will be allowed


Yeah I don't care one bit about college football either.


----------



## Kazrak

ATTTQOTD: Saturday my training starts in earnest, with a test run to see how far I can go without needing to stop.

It's going to be weird around my house this weekend - first weekend with only one kid in the house since the second one was born, pretty much.  No major plans at the moment.  We may go into Great America for the Labor Day fireworks.


----------



## LdyStormy76

AATQOTD: Finish the first part of a three part trip that ends with the Disneyland Paris 36k challenge and find someplace safe to do a 4 mile run in Amsterdam on Saturday morning.


----------



## avondale

SarahDisney said:


> Based on the way things have been going around here, you and I may have to start our own "no college football discussion" running thread.
> Spoiler alert: most of the QOTDs will be about shopping and clothing
> 
> ETA: Baseball discussion will be allowed



You know, my husband likes pro football and college football, and I've never been into it.  One season I thought that I'd try to watch some of the games and attempt to understand it so that I could do something with him and "be supportive" of his likes.  Well, the problem is that I tend to cheer and make (apparently inane) comments about the game.  I was asked to stop watching with him.


----------



## Kazrak

SarahDisney said:


> Based on the way things have been going around here, you and I may have to start our own "no college football discussion" running thread.
> Spoiler alert: most of the QOTDs will be about shopping and clothing
> 
> ETA: Baseball discussion will be allowed



Three Dodgers games this weekend, at least 2 will be watched live.  (The Sunday one may collide with gaming with the younger son.)


----------



## jennamfeo

LdyStormy76 said:


> find someplace safe to do a 4 mile run in Amsterdam on Saturday morning.


Just watch out for bikers, but there are plenty of great places to run around Amsterdam! Amstel Park is huge and has a lot of paths all through it, but again watch out for the bikers. I never ran in Amsterdam, but we biked around town every time we visited! HAVE FUN!


----------



## jennamfeo

Kazrak said:


> Three Dodgers games this weekend, at least 2 will be watched live.


Are you going tonight for that "Sand Globe" giveaway??? It looks soooo cool!


----------



## Kerry1957

AATQOTD: Runs on Friday and Saturday, Church on Sunday, Jethro Tull concert on Monday. "Now he's too old to rock 'n' roll, but he's too young to die"


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Been traveling a ton and have more coming up, so we're trying to stick close to home so we can get some good family time in. Probably spend some time at the pool, maybe take our kiddo to the zoo. My LR is only 6.5 this weekend (fall half is next weekend), so that won't be a big time suck.


----------



## Kazrak

jennamfeo said:


> Are you going tonight for that "Sand Globe" giveaway??? It looks soooo cool!



Wife would love it, but we aren't local.  We get MLB.TV so she can watch them from up here in Giants country.


----------



## cavepig

I'll run this weekend, we have rain chances all weekend, but no big plans.  But, yes to college football!



run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD:
> I am getting LASIK tomorrow at 1pm!!! So we will spend the night in Omaha tomorrow and do a little light shopping on Saturday, including a trip to Trader Joes and Sam's Club.
> And Saturday evening... 7pm... is the beginning of the FROST ERA. GO BIG RED!!!
> 
> (The rest of the weekend will be pretty low key  )


Yes, so so excited for Saturday!  GBR!


----------



## KSellers88

Can anyone point me in the right direction of the best area to stay in New Orleans? I'm running the RNR NOLA half and I am trying to find something on VRBO and cannot figure out where to stay. The finish line is near City Park and I know we don't want to stay too close to Bourbon Street or the party areas. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jennamfeo

KSellers88 said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction of the best area to stay in New Orleans? I'm running the RNR NOLA half and I am trying to find something on VRBO and cannot figure out where to stay. The finish line is near City Park and I know we don't want to stay too close to Bourbon Street or the party areas. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I know @Keels would be of much help but I also know she is roaming around Cuba for a few days...


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> Also, it's been nice chatting running with y'all. I'll be back when you're done talking about college football.



The last game is January 7, 2019, after Bama wins their 78th title, there will be at least one or two post on the subject and then full focus will be on marathon weekend! Thats way to long to stay away and you would miss the fun that happens in between, as well as my melting over my football team. Plus, the football players have to run, so its relevant conversation right? 



Slogger said:


> Hey @LSUlakes, did you see the news about the Death Valley home and home series scheduled between LSU and Clemson in a few years?
> Might have to figure out a way to go to those.



Heard about that one and its going to be a good one! Hopefully we become relevant and yall stay the course and it could be one for the ages! Your always welcome to our tailgate in Baton Rouge, food will be provided and with advanced notice I would have cold beer waiting for you. Could also do a pregame long run around campus prior to tailgating... basically a normal Saturday for me during football season, but its a lot of fun.  



Leeroy Jenkins said:


> ATTQOTD: Today we'll start driving down after work to Gainesville, then finishing up the drive to Kissimmee tomorrow morning to spend the weekend at Disney Orlando. Tomorrow will be our first time doing the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, so we're excited. Most likely I'll keep it light and do a 5k/day at the hotel's treadmill. My goal is to not gain any weight from yet another Disney trip... but after reading all of the food posts here the past couple days, it might be tough!



I do not think this is possible! It's also F&W festival so its extra tempting. I decided on my trip in a few short 12 days (not that I'm counting or anything" the diet goes out the door and all the food goes in! I'm sure it is possible, but have a dole whip and dont feel guilty about it! Have a safe drive! 



jennamfeo said:


> Can't y'all start a College Football thread?



Is it really that bad in the running thread? A few comments here and there, perhaps a little more today than a normal week would be because its opening week. I will try to tone it down to Friday to Monday talks. The thread isnt overly active on the weekends and I need somewhere to vent my frustrations on about the Tigers. 



KSellers88 said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction of the best area to stay in New Orleans? I'm running the RNR NOLA half and I am trying to find something on VRBO and cannot figure out where to stay. The finish line is near City Park and I know we don't want to stay too close to Bourbon Street or the party areas. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I'll ask my wife for suggestions since she is from the area and let you know something over the weekend. NOLA is kinda a weird place, in one block you could have million dollar homes and cross the street and its the exact opposite. That factor makes it a little more difficult.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Plus, the football players have to run, so its relevant conversation right?



I have to run to catch the bus sometimes - does that mean we can talk about my work stuff on the running thread?
Just trying to figure out what the borders are...


----------



## SarahDisney

Btw, not trying to say that people don't have the right to talk about CFB. You do. I just also have the right to not want anything to do with the conversation. I promise, if I disappear from the thread for 4 months, nobody will notice. The conversation will continue without me and I'll still be around elsewhere.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

SarahDisney said:


> Btw, not trying to say that people don't have the right to talk about CFB. You do. I just also have the right to not want anything to do with the conversation. I promise, if I disappear from the thread for 4 months, nobody will notice. The conversation will continue without me and I'll still be around elsewhere.



We have always exchanged a few football pleasantries in this thread. It's not like it becomes a football board.


----------



## SarahDisney

BuckeyeBama said:


> We have always exchanged a few football pleasantries in this thread. It's not like it becomes a football board.



You're right. Rather than saying that I didn't want to be involved in the thread, I should have just stopped reading for a little bit like I usually do when it becomes a CFB discussion. My apologies. I shouldn't have said anything.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

SarahDisney said:


> You're right. Rather than saying that I didn't want to be involved in the thread, I should have just stopped reading for a little bit like I usually do when it becomes a CFB discussion. My apologies. I shouldn't have said anything.


No need to apologize. We all have a right to our opinions. If we go over the top on football, call us on it. It's all good.


----------



## JulieODC

No running plans.....but headed to NH for a weekend at the lake. My sister won a free ride on a floating tiki bar, so we’ll be doing that!


----------



## Bree

Dis_Yoda said:


> I leave for Disney in 6.5 hours for Food & Wine Festival & other fun dining events
> 
> Pre-Trip Report will turn into Trip Report
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/“i-do-not-deal-with-my-problems-like-i-know-i-should”-food-wine-festival-2018-update-8-20.3680844/



I just went to F&W today! It must have caught a lot of people off guard because I had 4 different people ask me where I got my free champagne.  Two of them thought food and drink were free with the price of admission.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?



My wife and I are having an endurance contest. I'm cycling, running, and watching the Premier League, the Vuelta, and CFB all weekend. She's doing the Marvel IMAX movie package and watching all 20 Marvel movies in order at our local theatre, 4 per day starting today. I'm guessing I'll win because there's no way she's going to sit through the Incredible Hulk and Iron Man 2 today. Those were terrible enough on their own, let alone back to back.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> I have to run to catch the bus sometimes - does that mean we can talk about my work stuff on the running thread?
> Just trying to figure out what the borders are...



Politics is probably the only thing and well NSFW type stuff.... Thats pretty much it. The overall conversation is running, but we talk food, drink, family, and Disney on here often between the running stuff as bonus questions or off topic stuff. Not sure if politics will get you banned her but the NSFW stuff would so, I guess you can since it's a free world you are welcome to make a political comment, but thats a path I will not follow. 



SarahDisney said:


> Btw, not trying to say that people don't have the right to talk about CFB. You do. I just also have the right to not want anything to do with the conversation. I promise, if I disappear from the thread for 4 months, nobody will notice. The conversation will continue without me and I'll still be around elsewhere.



Well thats not true. We like you being a part of the thread. Also you have to ride Carousel of Progress with me and my family since you never been on it during marathon weekend. lol How we gonna line that up if you go MIA. Also, thanks for asking a QOTD yesterday. It was a crazy day and I did not have much free time, so I appreciate you doing so.


----------



## LSUlakes

Bree said:


> I just went to F&W today! It must have caught a lot of people off guard because I had 4 different people ask me where I got my free champagne. Two of them thought food and drink were free with the price of admission.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Well thats not true. We like you being a part of the thread. Also you have to ride Carousel of Progress with me and my family since you never been on it during marathon weekend. lol How we gonna line that up if you go MIA. Also, thanks for asking a QOTD yesterday. It was a crazy day and I did not have much free time, so I appreciate you doing so.



I'll still be around the marathon weekend thread ... as long as we keep the CFB discussions away from there 
And I'm always happy to start a conversation about shoe shopping.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> I'll still be around the marathon weekend thread ... as long as we keep the CFB discussions away from there
> And I'm always happy to start a conversation about shoe shopping.


Football shoes?


----------



## Keels

KSellers88 said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction of the best area to stay in New Orleans? I'm running the RNR NOLA half and I am trying to find something on VRBO and cannot figure out where to stay. The finish line is near City Park and I know we don't want to stay too close to Bourbon Street or the party areas. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



Yay! 

I would stay in the CBD - specifically the Q&C Hotel Bar Hotel. You’re a two-minute walk to Lafayette Park for the start and they do shuttles back to the CBD from City Park. 

If you want to AirBNB, I would stay in the Lower Garden district or Irish Channel - if there will be people spectating you, the closer you can get to St. Charles the better!!


----------



## Kathymford

Dis_Yoda said:


> I leave for Disney in 6.5 hours for Food & Wine Festival & other fun dining events
> 
> Pre-Trip Report will turn into Trip Report
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/“i-do-not-deal-with-my-problems-like-i-know-i-should”-food-wine-festival-2018-update-8-20.3680844/





PCFriar80 said:


> Have fun!  Let me know how the Guinness Baileys Shake is if you happen to "stumble" upon it!  Heading down on 10/17 for 8 nights and it's part of my plans!  In fact to might just be my plan?!



I'm counting down to our trip at the end of October. It truly can't come fast enough. And THAT shake is on the TOP of my list!

I haven't been running or doing anything consistently (not even staying on top of this board!), so I thought if I started checking in regularly again, maybe my exercise motivation would come back.

ATTQOTD: I literally have zero plans this weekend. And now that I think about it, in past years, I would be gearing up for the Disneyland Half this weekend, but WOMP WOMP. Not anymore. And now I am sad. I need to find some cake.


----------



## Keels

To add to what @LSUlakes said - New Orleans is weird that every neighborhood really is a unique mix of awesome and sketchy ... part of the charm of the city.

I wouldn’t stay by City Park, honestly, unless you REALLY wanted to and we’re overly familiar with the area. The best neighborhood there is Bayou St. John, but I really wouldn’t stay anywhere except on Esplanade and pretty much close to Port of Call because yummmmmmmm.

Are you going to have kiddos with you? The Q&C is REAL close to the New Orleans aquarium which is super fun.


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?


Found a true crime podcast about a terrible crime that happened in the city next to mine when I was a kid. So tomorrow I will run and listen to it (its it's my favorite thing about Fridays). We may head out to the Lake Erie Islands for an afternoon but we have no solid plans otherwise.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


>



That's what I WANTED to do, but instead I kept the laughter all in my head and tried to let them down as kindly as I could.  One woman was so mad and was yelling at her husband as I walked away.



SarahDisney said:


> I'll still be around the marathon weekend thread ... as long as we keep the CFB discussions away from there
> And I'm always happy to start a conversation about shoe shopping.



Shopping in general is always a good conversation 

BTW, I don't watch football. Or basketball. Or baseball.  I like hockey, but I'm not a super fan and couldn't tell you diddly squat about any team. I just like the game. I like women's soccer too.


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> I'll ask my wife for suggestions since she is from the area and let you know something over the weekend. NOLA is kinda a weird place, in one block you could have million dollar homes and cross the street and its the exact opposite. That factor makes it a little more difficult.



Thank you so much!! I've noticed that while searching for somewhere to stay...I've never had a problem figuring out where we should be. LOL



Keels said:


> Yay!
> 
> I would stay in the CBD - specifically the Q&C Hotel Bar Hotel. You’re a two-minute walk to Lafayette Park for the start and they do shuttles back to the CBD from City Park.
> 
> If you want to AirBNB, I would stay in the Lower Garden district or Irish Channel - if there will be people spectating you, the closer you can get to St. Charles the better!!





Keels said:


> To add to what @LSUlakes said - New Orleans is weird that every neighborhood really is a unique mix of awesome and sketchy ... part of the charm of the city.
> 
> I wouldn’t stay by City Park, honestly, unless you REALLY wanted to and we’re overly familiar with the area. The best neighborhood there is Bayou St. John, but I really wouldn’t stay anywhere except on Esplanade and pretty much close to Port of Call because yummmmmmmm.
> 
> Are you going to have kiddos with you? The Q&C is REAL close to the New Orleans aquarium which is super fun.



Thank you so much! We will need an AirBNB, as we don't have human children yet and only our fur children. LOL. I have never been to New Orleans so I am definitely not familiar with the area. Actually only ever driven through the entire state of Louisiana. I'll keep your suggestions in mind. I really, really appreciate it!! Hope you're having a blast in Cuba (jealous)!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Arrived at 7:30pm and had some drinks at Trader Sam’s and now back at the room


----------



## flav

huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: I bought 4 pairs of Asics Nimbus 19 when they were on clearance at Running Warehouse.  They are $159 retail and I got them for $65.  I wanted to make sure I trained in the same shoe I was going to use to run the marathon. I usually keep 2 in rotation. I just hit 500 miles on the first pair and will be retiring them - although I ran in them yesterday and they are still in pretty good shape and still feel comfy. My second pair has about 150 miles on them. I recently bought 1 more pair to make sure I have 2 pretty fresh pairs when marathon weekend rolls around.  The 19's are getting very hard to find now in my size so I am hoping the 20's go on sale soon or perhaps I will try something new after this group gets retired. I won't pay full retail for any shoe.


About same here (multiple Asics Nimbus 19) except that I rotate them all and the ones that are towards EOL, I use for shorter runs.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: We are so happy not to have anything planned and not to go anywhere. I will do my planned run and am glad to be sure it will fit in the (empty) schedule!


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOTD:

I'm going to clean the house! My housemate is away for the weekend, I've got three days, and I think I can make a decent dent in it. Got my usual run scheduled for Saturday morning (I want to do 3.5 miles) and I'm going to try to find time to actually sit down and write out a plan for the next month, put my runs from the last few months in a spreadsheet and/or in Strava, etc. so I can more easily track my monthly mileage and see the larger picture of how things are going. 

Fantastic run this morning, btw. And yeah, I'm starting to see that I need to wear lights or reflective gear; it seems like it's very suddenly changed so it's still a bit dim out when I start my run, where I'd been used to the sun being completely up by the time I get moving at 6:30. The end of Daylight Savings will reverse that for a bit when it comes, but better to get the gear sooner rather than later and get in the habit of wearing it.


----------



## Kazrak

YawningDodo said:


> Fantastic run this morning, btw. And yeah, I'm starting to see that I need to wear lights or reflective gear; it seems like it's very suddenly changed so it's still a bit dim out when I start my run, where I'd been used to the sun being completely up by the time I get moving at 6:30. The end of Daylight Savings will reverse that for a bit when it comes, but better to get the gear sooner rather than later and get in the habit of wearing it.



I suppose I should look into some reflectors.  I'm still using my (fluorescent yellow) Light Side Challenge shirt, so that's highly visible, but some reflectors wouldn't go awry.


----------



## Keels

KSellers88 said:


> Thank you so much!! I've noticed that while searching for somewhere to stay...I've never had a problem figuring out where we should be. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! We will need an AirBNB, as we don't have human children yet and only our fur children. LOL. I have never been to New Orleans so I am definitely not familiar with the area. Actually only ever driven through the entire state of Louisiana. I'll keep your suggestions in mind. I really, really appreciate it!! Hope you're having a blast in Cuba (jealous)!!



I’d be happy to send you links to a couple I stayed in before I bought a house on NOLA! They were all in the Irish Channel. CBD will be a little harder, but both Q&C (dog-friendly) and La Quinta are right by the start area.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
My husband and I are ending summer the same way we started it with a stay at a local resort. The place is just 45mins away. It is beautiful and quiet. 
My plan is to get in my runs and then hang by the pool with a nice glass of wine or two.
Looking forward to the much needed short break


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?



ATTQOTD: It's the last weekend of Summer - at least here in New England. I am getting out of work at 1:30 today and then heading to Maine for the weekend. My In-laws have a very full house this weekend. We are celebrating someone's engagement on Saturday, definitely hitting the beach, going to Portland, and some running. I also have Tuesday off so we won't come home till then and will get to miss all the traffic. I will also try and have my first PSL or fall beer of the season. My busy season is starting at work so going to enjoy this last relaxing weekend.


----------



## gjramsey

August totals:

Total miles - 161.95 mi
Total Time - 23:32:20 
Average Pace - 8:43
Avg HR - 144

Good month.  Added more miles to my base, Avg HR for workouts dropped by 4 from July.  Started to throw in some speed work and tempo-ish runs.  I was going to start a plan in Aug to try to PR my Half in Nov.  Decided I really did not want to ramp up my workouts in August with the temps and humidity where they are at in the Houston area (squishing in my shoes during an easy 7 mile run made that decision for me).   So now going to start the plan in Oct for my January Half in Houston.


----------



## Bree

August Miles - 172.27

What?!?!?  It sure didn't feel like that many!  This is the most miles I've ever run in a month.


----------



## AFwifelife

We aren't doing anything this weekend (besides running) and honestly it's how we like to spend our weekends/holidays.  Planning to keep the TV on football and overloading on cheesy chili dip.

August miles- 77.5. Building and getting there! This week was also week 1 of the famous DopeyBadger plan!


----------



## opusone

*August Training Summary*
Total Miles: 103.0 miles
Total Time: 15:51:49
Average Pace: 9:15/mi
Average HR: 143/min

Finally got back above 100 miles for a month... just keep swimming, just keep swimming.


----------



## camaker

August turned out to be a better month than July, at least from a performance perspective.  Not so much from a heat and humidity standpoint.  After the struggles with pacing that I described in the July update, @DopeyBadger suggested a mini-reset with some easier running for a week or so and it paid off.  Over the last couple of weeks, the faster pacing in the back half of my plan has kind of clicked into place and become more natural.  Here's hoping that continues into September! 

*August totals*
Running - Total miles - 141.47 mi
Running - Total Time - 25:34:32 
Running - Average Pace - 10:55/mile

Cycling - Total miles - 51.20 mi
Cycling - Total time - 3:25:20
Cycling - Average Speed - 14.8 mph

On a different note, I had one of those forgettable runs last night.  Due to the heat (T+D=162), I converted my normal Thursday faster run into a relatively easy 9.5 mi run.  The first 5 miles went pretty smoothly, but just past that point my stomach decided it had had enough and nausea set in.  I ended up having to run/walk the rest of the workout as my stomach allowed.  Not sure if it was the heat or if I drank too much water too quickly, but it was not fun.  Just going to chalk it up to "one of those days" and look forward to a better run tomorrow.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> My wife and I are having an endurance contest. I'm cycling, running, and watching the *Premier League*, the Vuelta, and CFB all weekend.



I heartily endorse any and all soccer (real football!) discussion!  Got a favorite in the Premier?  I'm neutral (so far), but Liverpool's run in the Champion's League this year was fun to follow.  Wouldn't mind seeing them do well in the EPL this season.  So far, so good, but it's early!


----------



## AntimonyER

Bree said:


> August Miles - 172.27
> 
> What?!?!?  It sure didn't feel like that many!  This is the most miles I've ever run in a month.



Wow, that's amazing!

August is usually my worst month (too hot to be outside long, too boring for treadmill long). I also don't have a lot of time to run anyways, but I do walk on my morning break and lunch break at work every day. This month running was 44.58 miles, walking 114.04 miles.

Edit: After further review, I ran my best 5+ mile pace ever last night, 7.52 miles @ 1:04:59


----------



## Disney at Heart

August completed:
Miles: 120.19
Time: 22.55
Pace: 11:26

Highest monthly mileage since last December (128 mi), so I am getting back into the swing, even though I am still having problems with any run over 6-7 miles due to heat and humidity. With Atlanta 10 in Oct and W&D challenge in Nov, I HAVE to get in longer runs soon. And of course Goofy in Jan.


----------



## camaker

BikeFan said:


> I heartily endorse any and all soccer (real football!) discussion!  Got a favorite in the Premier?  I'm neutral (so far), but Liverpool's run in the Champion's League this year was fun to follow.  Wouldn't mind seeing them do well in the EPL this season.  So far, so good, but it's early!



Arsenal!  All the free flowing attacking of Liverpool and Man City without any of that annoying defensive stability at the back.  Plus they're a team in transition to a new manager this year after spending 21 years under their previous manager.  What could possibly go wrong!  COYG!


----------



## kbenson13

*August Totals*:
Total Runs:  21
Total Miles:  141.2
Total Time:  21:51
Total Calories:  18,2016
Average Distance:  6.72 
Average Pace:  9:17
Average HR 152
Average Calories:  862

This was the first time I think I've every gone more than 100 miles in a month, and I blew the doors right off of that PR!  It was a great month of training for me.  I think my average HR is improving and I feel great.  I have an excellent coach to thank for it.  September is my first real race using a tailored training plan.  I'm looking forward to seeing how I do, even though I will have to temper my expectations given that the T&D for the race will likely be in the 150s (thanks Houston weather!).

PS, now that I'm keeping a spreadsheet of my runs, it's really easy to track all this data!


----------



## PCFriar80

*August Summary:*
Still on the slow road back [gaining momentum] from achilles tendonitis but heading in the right direction.  Increased running miles by 20% from July with the continued balance of cross-training; biking and elliptical.  I was going to say swimming too, but standing around in a pool with a cold drink is questionable cardio and not sure how to measure that?

Running: 53.4 miles
Biking:    71 miles
Elliptical: 10 occurrences; 6.5 hours
Mowing:  4 times
Other Milestones:  Turned 60 and registered for the Star Wars 1/2 marathon!

*Plans for September:*
Decrease miles slightly as to not further aggravate my right achilles.  I can feel it starting to talk back.  I don't want to jeopardize my 10K and 1/2 marathon plan which begins in October.  I also don't want to jeopardize my mobility for Food & Wine in October!  And thankfully the baseball season is over for the Mets!  ETA:  It was actually over in June, but September makes it official.


----------



## Slogger

August Summary:  After running the most miles I've ever run in July, I went out and beat that by 40 MORE miles in August.   I think I've lost my mind!


Total miles:  220.4
Total time:     36 hours, 17 minutes
Avg. Pace:      9:52


----------



## YawningDodo

*August miles: *17.11

Honestly, after what felt like an eternity of Not Running in the middle of this month, that's not as bad as I expected! Down a little less than 7 miles from July, but up about 6 miles from what I did in June when I first started. 

*Plans for September:*
Get back in the groove, keep pushing my distances little by little, keep it slow and easy so I don't hurt myself and have to pause my training again. Going to make some big shifts in how I track and plan my runs and just generally get more organized about it so it's easier to pull out more data points than basic mileage at the end of the month. Want to do a beer fun run late in the month, but I've got to figure out how I'm getting to/from the event when driving's a bad idea and my housemate isn't available to give me a ride, so we'll see what happens there.


----------



## jennamfeo

August:
Total Miles - 96.4
Total Time - 17:50:24
Average Pace - 11:06
Elevation Climb - 12,714 feet

The total miles for this month should have been higher but I slacked a lot. Not much I can do about it now. 16 days until my Half!!


----------



## KSellers88

Keels said:


> I’d be happy to send you links to a couple I stayed in before I bought a house on NOLA! They were all in the Irish Channel. CBD will be a little harder, but both Q&C (dog-friendly) and La Quinta are right by the start area.



That would be amazing! Thank you!!


----------



## Jules76126

BikeFan said:


> I heartily endorse any and all soccer (real football!) discussion!  Got a favorite in the Premier?  I'm neutral (so far), but Liverpool's run in the Champion's League this year was fun to follow.  Wouldn't mind seeing them do well in the EPL this season.  So far, so good, but it's early!



Chelsea!


----------



## Bree

AntimonyER said:


> Wow, that's amazing!
> 
> August is usually my worst month (too hot to be outside long, too boring for treadmill long). I also don't have a lot of time to run anyways, but I do walk on my morning break and lunch break at work every day. This month running was 44.58 miles, walking 114.04 miles.
> 
> Edit: After further review, I ran my best 5+ mile pace ever last night, 7.52 miles @ 1:04:59



56.64 miles were on the treadmill.  Now that my kids are back in school I’ve got a routine again.


----------



## Miranda

BikeFan said:


> I heartily endorse any and all soccer (real football!) discussion!  Got a favorite in the Premier?  I'm neutral (so far), but Liverpool's run in the Champion's League this year was fun to follow.  Wouldn't mind seeing them do well in the EPL this season.  So far, so good, but it's early!


I don't know anything really about soccer, I mean I know the rules because I'm an expert who played from ages 8-10.   But the Red Sox owner owns Liverpool, too, so I guess I'm kind of a Liverpool fan?


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: It depends. Currently waiting to hear if we got financing on a travel trailer (bumper pull for you southerners). If it goes thru we are going out of town (1.5 hours away) to go see it in person and decide if we want it tomorrow. Then stop at Chipotle and Sams Club on the way home. If financing doesn't come thru then Chinese buffet and Sams Club closer to home (1 hour away). And in case @LikelyLynae sees my post, the trailer is to turn into a tiny house for grandma.  

Sadly, still no running for me. I am hoping to start running again with a new @DopeyBadger plan in September! My back is better every day! 

Also sadly, August miles - 19.21


----------



## DopeyBadger

*August Training Summary*
Running duration = 19:25 hours
Running mileage = 142.5 miles
Average Pace = 8:11 min/mile (Marathon Pace + 83 seconds)
Average HR = 136 bpm (69% HRR, or about 10% lower than Marathon Pace)
Indoor Cycling duration = 11:49 hours
Indoor Cycling mileage = 259.3 miles
Average mph = 22.0 mph
Total training duration = 31:14 hours

*I have no way to know whether that indoor cycling data is accurate as it comes from a computer attached to the bike trainer.  Can't use Zwift right now in my in-laws basement because of limited outlets in their unfinished basement.

Unfortunately started having an ankle issue on 8/7/18.  It mostly resolved in advance of my HM on 8/18.  But by mile 4/5 of the race it became noticeable again, and through a myriad of possible explanations I didn't achieve my goal of a sub-90 HM.  But I settled on the idea that the race served as practice and achieved that goal.  On that Tuesday (8/21), I attempted my first run back and things didn't feel right.  So I moved to indoor cycling for the short term.  Gave it a week and ran again the next week (8/28).  Ankle felt fine, but instead I was now dealing with minimal shin splints.  Tried running again on Wednesday (8/29) and it was an instant more intense pain in my shin.  So I moved to another week of biking.  The ankle isn't feeling great again on Thurs/Fri.  Really don't enjoy the indoor cycling as much, but I'm trying my best to salvage the fitness gains ahead of the Chicago Marathon.  Although, if I can't get back out there running again soon, then Chicago may not happen (but I'm looking long term, so it is what it is).  My wife thinks it's all mental as I'm letting the idea of a sub-3 get to me.  Although in my mind, I'd MUCH rather be running than biking regardless of race day goals.  Got an appointment with a doctor next week, but I fear I already know the diagnosis.  I have the opportunity to defer my entry to 2019 up until mid-September (although I don't want to do that).


----------



## cavepig

August -  258 miles
Marathon in about 2 weeks.  I've pretty much come to terms that it will be humid & warm & I won't be 100% with my leg strain.  I decided I'll have goals A-Z than I should hit at least one 

Seriously though I can't believe it's September tomorrow, I feel summer is just flying by.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is my Friday and I'm preparing for a long weekend with having Monday off as well. With that in mind, what is everyone's plans for the upcoming weekend? Big running plans, family time, road trips?


ATTQOTD: I had a pretty busy day yesterday so I did not get a chance to post. I turned 50 yesterday and we celebrated by attending UConn football’s home opener last night. It’s great to have college football back - especially when you take off from work to tailgate. I had a great time at the game despite the outcome. Then to continue the celebration, we jumped on a plane this AM for a long weekend in So CA. We had originally booked a short trip to WDW because I have never been there for my birthday but decided not to brave the FL heat/humidity and we changed it to Disneyland instead. It’s a long way to go for a long weekend but what the heck? You only turn 50 once, right? No plans to run until we get back next week.


----------



## huskies90

August Miles = 174

July = 184
June = 151
May = 156
April = 113
March = 99
February = 78
January = 67


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> *August Training Summary*
> Running duration = 19:25 hours
> Running mileage = 142.5 miles
> Average Pace = 8:11 min/mile (Marathon Pace + 83 seconds)
> Average HR = 136 bpm (69% HRR, or about 10% lower than Marathon Pace)
> Indoor Cycling duration = 11:49 hours
> Indoor Cycling mileage = 259.3 miles
> Average mph = 22.0 mph
> Total training duration = 31:14 hours
> 
> *I have no way to know whether that indoor cycling data is accurate as it comes from a computer attached to the bike trainer.  Can't use Zwift right now in my in-laws basement because of limited outlets in their unfinished basement.
> 
> Unfortunately started having an ankle issue on 8/7/18.  It mostly resolved in advance of my HM on 8/18.  But by mile 4/5 of the race it became noticeable again, and through a myriad of possible explanations I didn't achieve my goal of a sub-90 HM.  But I settled on the idea that the race served as practice and achieved that goal.  On that Tuesday (8/21), I attempted my first run back and things didn't feel right.  So I moved to indoor cycling for the short term.  Gave it a week and ran again the next week (8/28).  Ankle felt fine, but instead I was now dealing with minimal shin splints.  Tried running again on Wednesday (8/29) and it was an instant more intense pain in my shin.  So I moved to another week of biking.  The ankle isn't feeling great again on Thurs/Fri.  Really don't enjoy the indoor cycling as much, but I'm trying my best to salvage the fitness gains ahead of the Chicago Marathon.  Although, if I can't get back out there running again soon, then Chicago may not happen (but I'm looking long term, so it is what it is).  My wife thinks it's all mental as I'm letting the idea of a sub-3 get to me.  Although in my mind, I'd MUCH rather be running than biking regardless of race day goals.  Got an appointment with a doctor next week, but I fear I already know the diagnosis.  I have the opportunity to defer my entry to 2019 up until mid-September (although I don't want to do that).



What workouts are you using for your cycling? Any resistance or power intervals? Simulated climbing or anything like that?


----------



## avondale

August summary
running: 104.9 mi
tennis: 10 h

Both running and tennis down this month from last for various reasons.  I was on vacation, so took a break from both.  We've also had some badly-timed rain that's washed out some tennis.

But...had a wonderful time in Glacier NP at the beginning of this month!  Hiked 79 miles in 7 days (35.2 h cumulative time) with 12,624 ft of elevation gain.  It's a really gorgeous area!  We lucked out in missing the forest fires there...the lightning strikes that caused the latest fires in the area happened in a storm less than a week after we left.


----------



## Disney at Heart

DopeyBadger said:


> *August Training Summary*
> Running duration = 19:25 hours
> Running mileage = 142.5 miles
> Average Pace = 8:11 min/mile (Marathon Pace + 83 seconds)
> Average HR = 136 bpm (69% HRR, or about 10% lower than Marathon Pace)
> Indoor Cycling duration = 11:49 hours
> Indoor Cycling mileage = 259.3 miles
> Average mph = 22.0 mph
> Total training duration = 31:14 hours
> 
> *I have no way to know whether that indoor cycling data is accurate as it comes from a computer attached to the bike trainer.  Can't use Zwift right now in my in-laws basement because of limited outlets in their unfinished basement.
> 
> Unfortunately started having an ankle issue on 8/7/18.  It mostly resolved in advance of my HM on 8/18.  But by mile 4/5 of the race it became noticeable again, and through a myriad of possible explanations I didn't achieve my goal of a sub-90 HM.  But I settled on the idea that the race served as practice and achieved that goal.  On that Tuesday (8/21), I attempted my first run back and things didn't feel right.  So I moved to indoor cycling for the short term.  Gave it a week and ran again the next week (8/28).  Ankle felt fine, but instead I was now dealing with minimal shin splints.  Tried running again on Wednesday (8/29) and it was an instant more intense pain in my shin.  So I moved to another week of biking.  The ankle isn't feeling great again on Thurs/Fri.  Really don't enjoy the indoor cycling as much, but I'm trying my best to salvage the fitness gains ahead of the Chicago Marathon.  Although, if I can't get back out there running again soon, then Chicago may not happen (but I'm looking long term, so it is what it is).  My wife thinks it's all mental as I'm letting the idea of a sub-3 get to me.  Although in my mind, I'd MUCH rather be running than biking regardless of race day goals.  Got an appointment with a doctor next week, but I fear I already know the diagnosis.  I have the opportunity to defer my entry to 2019 up until mid-September (although I don't want to do that).


 Your data is amazing. I am amazed by your totals, your pace, and your time running. I am sorry you are having some injury issues and hope the doctor says there is nothing significant that a little rest won't solve. 



huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: I had a pretty busy day yesterday so I did not get a chance to post. I turned 50 yesterday and we celebrated by attending UConn football’s home opener last night. It’s great to have college football back - especially when you take off from work to tailgate. I had a great time at the game despite the outcome. Then to continue the celebration, we jumped on a plane this AM for a long weekend in So CA. We had originally booked a short trip to WDW because I have never been there for my birthday but decided not to brave the FL heat/humidity and we changed it to Disneyland instead. It’s a long way to go for a long weekend but what the heck? You only turn 50 once, right? No plans to run until we get back next week.


 Happy Birthday and enjoy your DL trip. You only live once, so it's wonderful that you are taking advantage of the long weekend. Also, one of my former students is a physical therapist working for UConn athletics right now. Look for a lovely young lady named Sarah Parker. She is amazing.


----------



## roxymama

I almost feel like it would be easier to record the time I wasn't running this month.
112 miles I think, which is a lot for me.

And me every Sunday so far...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

huskies90 said:


> It’s great to have college football back...



Ruh-roh 

August Totals:
162.28 miles
9:39 average pace


----------



## Bree

roxymama said:


> I almost feel like it would be easier to record the time I wasn't running this month.
> 112 miles I think, which is a lot for me.
> 
> And me every Sunday so far...



That’s what I tell myself when I see some of my neighbors running...and passing me.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Keels said:


> What workouts are you using for your cycling? Any resistance or power intervals? Simulated climbing or anything like that?



Nothing really.  The first week of cycling was meant as a recovery run week anyways.  So I treated the cycling the same with low/moderate effort and focused on duration.  At that point the goal was just to recover from the race and be ready to run the next week.

This week was meant to restart the running.  But that was short lived.  So since Wednesday was suppose to be a 20 mile run it became a 130 min bike instead (stuck with a similar duration).  Decided to go low/moderate effort.  Breathing and sweat rate became very noticeable in the second half as that was my longest ride to date.  Yesterday as a recovery bike.  Today I earmarked myself for 90 min and see what happens.  But if this bike thing is going to be something that is going to be sticking around for a while then I'll need to figure out a more regimented routine.  I'll have to figure out an electrical cord situation or something for Zwift.  So thus far I've been doing nothing specific.


----------



## roxymama

Bree said:


> That’s what I tell myself when I see some of my neighbors running...and passing me.



Right around mile 14 this weekend I'm gonna be holding my watch up to passer-bys who will be wondering why I'm the color of a tomato and making the "keep going, don't die" face.


----------



## FFigawi

BikeFan said:


> I heartily endorse any and all soccer (real football!) discussion!  Got a favorite in the Premier?  I'm neutral (so far), but Liverpool's run in the Champion's League this year was fun to follow.  Wouldn't mind seeing them do well in the EPL this season.  So far, so good, but it's early!



Liverpool is my team because my wife's family is from the other side of the Mersey. I think City is going to win again with Liverpool, Chelsea, and Spurs rounding out the top four. Man U is going to struggle until Mourinho resigns or is fired.


----------



## avondale

roxymama said:


> I almost feel like it would be easier to record the time I wasn't running this month.
> 112 miles I think, which is a lot for me.
> 
> And me every Sunday so far...



I have similar thoughts...  sometimes I wish I could put a display on my back of "miles I've run so far today" so all those people passing me would know.    I was thinking that especially in my marathon training last summer when I'd start at 6am and then suddenly hordes of people would materialize at about 8:30am and look so perky!


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> Nothing really.  The first week of cycling was meant as a recovery run week anyways.  So I treated the cycling the same with low/moderate effort and focused on duration.  At that point the goal was just to recover from the race and be ready to run the next week.
> 
> This week was meant to restart the running.  But that was short lived.  So since Wednesday was suppose to be a 20 mile run it became a 130 min bike instead (stuck with a similar duration).  Decided to go low/moderate effort.  Breathing and sweat rate became very noticeable in the second half as that was my longest ride to date.  Yesterday as a recovery bike.  Today I earmarked myself for 90 min and see what happens.  But if this bike thing is going to be something that is going to be sticking around for a while then I'll need to figure out a more regimented routine.  I'll have to figure out an electrical cord situation or something for Zwift.  So thus far I've been doing nothing specific.



I don’t Zwift - I use TrainerRoad instead because of actual plan interface. But if you’re going to use cycling workouts to keep fitness level, you’ll need to look into more power-based workouts to help build cumulative fatigue. I like Matt Fitzgerald’s cycle portion of triathlon plans - in theory, you should be able to use the cycling workout as a run substitution since the distances across disciplines are supposed to be relatively equal. Before I got hurt, my coach had no problem with me subbing a trainer road focused on power load and climbing in exchange for a run.


----------



## Kerry1957

My silly issue isn't someone passing while I'm running as much as getting passed or meeting up with runners on the trail going the other way while in in my walk interval. I know it shouldn't concern me in the least, but I almost want to shout, "hey, I'm only walking for 30 seconds and then I'll be back running at your speed!"


----------



## BikeFan

camaker said:


> Arsenal!  All the free flowing attacking of Liverpool and Man City without any of that annoying defensive stability at the back.  Plus they're a team in transition to a new manager this year after spending 21 years under their previous manager.  What could possibly go wrong!  COYG!



They do have a cool crest. . .  



Miranda said:


> I don't know anything really about soccer, I mean I know the rules because I'm an expert who played from ages 8-10.   But the Red Sox owner owns Liverpool, too, so I guess I'm kind of a Liverpool fan?





FFigawi said:


> Liverpool is my team because my wife's family is from the other side of the Mersey. I think City is going to win again with Liverpool, Chelsea, and Spurs rounding out the top four. Man U is going to struggle until Mourinho resigns or is fired.



Liverpool are fun to watch, esp. with Salah having such a great season.  If the transfer rumors had been true and they'd gotten Christian Pulisic, I'd have jumped on their bandwagon.  Still, I'd like to see them contend if just to add a little drama to the EPL.  The EPL seems to be the one major European league with the most actual contenders in the title chase, like Leicester's amazing run in 2016.  Seeing a dark horse have a season like that makes it fun, unlike some of the other leagues.  (Looking at you scornfully, Bundesliga and Ligue 1).  As for Mourinho, yeah, I doubt he finishes out the year.  He's already getting testy with the press, and it's not even Sept. yet!  

August mileage: 192 miles.  And a hamstring strain.  D'oh!  Time for some rest.


----------



## Waiting2goback

DopeyBadger said:


> *August Training Summary*
> Running duration = 19:25 hours
> Running mileage = 142.5 miles
> Average Pace = 8:11 min/mile (Marathon Pace + 83 seconds)
> Average HR = 136 bpm (69% HRR, or about 10% lower than Marathon Pace)
> Indoor Cycling duration = 11:49 hours
> Indoor Cycling mileage = 259.3 miles
> Average mph = 22.0 mph
> Total training duration = 31:14 hours
> 
> *I have no way to know whether that indoor cycling data is accurate as it comes from a computer attached to the bike trainer.  Can't use Zwift right now in my in-laws basement because of limited outlets in their unfinished basement.
> 
> Unfortunately started having an ankle issue on 8/7/18.  It mostly resolved in advance of my HM on 8/18.  But by mile 4/5 of the race it became noticeable again, and through a myriad of possible explanations I didn't achieve my goal of a sub-90 HM.  But I settled on the idea that the race served as practice and achieved that goal.  On that Tuesday (8/21), I attempted my first run back and things didn't feel right.  So I moved to indoor cycling for the short term.  Gave it a week and ran again the next week (8/28).  Ankle felt fine, but instead I was now dealing with minimal shin splints.  Tried running again on Wednesday (8/29) and it was an instant more intense pain in my shin.  So I moved to another week of biking.  The ankle isn't feeling great again on Thurs/Fri.  Really don't enjoy the indoor cycling as much, but I'm trying my best to salvage the fitness gains ahead of the Chicago Marathon.  Although, if I can't get back out there running again soon, then Chicago may not happen (but I'm looking long term, so it is what it is).  My wife thinks it's all mental as I'm letting the idea of a sub-3 get to me.  Although in my mind, I'd MUCH rather be running than biking regardless of race day goals.  Got an appointment with a doctor next week, but I fear I already know the diagnosis.  I have the opportunity to defer my entry to 2019 up until mid-September (although I don't want to do that).



What do you think the diagnosis is?  Where is the pain?


----------



## McNs

Weekend plans - it's fathers day Sunday in my part of the world so looking forward to breakfast in bed. Then my Dad is coming over and we are going to prune tree, which will require a trip to the hardware store

I had a long run planned for Sunday bu t brought that forward to Saturday - smashed out 30km as part of my marathon training. 

August totals - a record running month for me, and some really good training:
Distance 243km/151mi
Pace 5:09m km/8:17m mi
Avg HR 149bpm
Stravistix fitness score +7 (33.3 1st Aug, 40.3 31st Aug)


----------



## Capang

Kerry1957 said:


> My silly issue isn't someone passing while I'm running as much as getting passed or meeting up with runners on the trail going the other way while in in my walk interval. I know it shouldn't concern me in the least, but I almost want to shout, "hey, I'm only walking for 30 seconds and then I'll be back running at your speed!"


^^^This!  Especially if I'm covered in sweat and walking.  When I see the high school track team heading towards me though I run until they all pass me.  I don't know why.


----------



## Smilelea

August total: 

65 miles

Side note: I was sharing with my husband the number of miles others ran this month (in my amazement) and he asks how many I ran. I meekly answered and he gives me a look. Then he says " That's a lot!" And he's right. When I started this journey a few years ago, my goal was to run 1 mile without stopping.  Then my goal was to run a 5k without stopping. My plan was to stick to 3 miles being my longest run. Now here I am training for a half marathon! I should be proud of me and I am proud of me. DH is also proud of me . All is well!


----------



## sourire

Have been getting some lovely runs in this week along the coast in SoCal! Had an epic Disneyland day as well! We didn’t quite make it opening to closing, but it was pretty close (and a half marathon walked over 12 hours of park hopping)! 

August Run Total: 43 easy miles (up from 30 in July, so yay!)
Still cycling and swimming, working my way back after injury, and optimistic about starting a half marathon training plan in about 2 weeks! Have a great weekend all!


----------



## roxymama

Smilelea said:


> August total:
> 
> 65 miles
> 
> Side note: I was sharing with my husband the number of miles others ran this month (in my amazement) and he asks how many I ran. I meekly answered and he gives me a look. Then he says " That's a lot!" And he's right. When I started this journey a few years ago, my goal was to run 1 mile without stopping.  Then my goal was to run a 5k without stopping. My plan was to stick to 3 miles being my longest run. Now here I am training for a half marathon! I should be proud of me and I am proud of me. DH is also proud of me . All is well!



65 miles is a lot!!!  This is my first journey into crazy numbers and I'm already excited for my post race break.  Be proud!!  
Ps I really like half marathons


----------



## cburnett11

August totals:
Total Miles: 235.10
Total Time: 36:29:17
Average Pace: 9:21 min/mile
Average Cadence: 165
Average HR: 137
New states: 1 (Colorado)


----------



## rootbeerkid

I haven't posted a monthly summary before. This month I used a commitment to post as a motivation to stay on plan. 

So here goes:

Total Miles: 175.07
Avg Heartrate: 140
Avg pace: 10.24

The pace is a bit slower than expected. My first marathon is scheduled for 9/15 and the target pace is 9:45. I have doubts about that, especially if it is warm. Heat exacts a heavy pace toll for me. 

A goal: 4:30
B goal: 5:00
C goal: finish


----------



## DopeyBadger

Keels said:


> I don’t Zwift - I use TrainerRoad instead because of actual plan interface. But if you’re going to use cycling workouts to keep fitness level, you’ll need to look into more power-based workouts to help build cumulative fatigue. I like Matt Fitzgerald’s cycle portion of triathlon plans - in theory, you should be able to use the cycling workout as a run substitution since the distances across disciplines are supposed to be relatively equal. Before I got hurt, my coach had no problem with me subbing a trainer road focused on power load and climbing in exchange for a run.



Thanks for the tip.  I can't view any of the TrainerRoad workouts/plans at the moment.  Do you find them to be a better choice then the Zwift ones (which you can view here - link)?  I'll defer to your experience.  It looks like my speed/cadence sensor and cheap trainer would be supported by the Virtual capability.  But if I'm going to be doing this more often, then it might be time to invest in something.  Although my wife wants to get a Peloton bike when the house is finished (and me possibly the Peloton Tread).  Thanks for the help.



Waiting2goback said:


> What do you think the diagnosis is?  Where is the pain?



Uneducated guess would be an ankle stress fracture.  But I'm struggling to find any pain to touch and I've only failed the jump test once.  So I'm not entirely sure.  It started just above the ball of my ankle.  It has since moved about 1-2 inch above that area.  But the shin splint pain on Tues/Wed was about 2-3 inch below the knee (on the same inner side of the leg).


----------



## flav

Happy Birthday @huskies90
Best wishes for healthy running for a long time!

*August totals*
Distance: 86km (53 miles)
Average pace: 6m38s/km (10m37s/miles)

I am ok with it although I feel underprepared for my Half in 23 days.
It was not so much the three weeks trip but the face plant in which I hurted my knee... I am glad I rested, it is fine now.


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> Uneducated guess would be an ankle stress fracture.  But I'm struggling to find any pain to touch and I've only failed the jump test once.  So I'm not entirely sure.  It started just above the ball of my ankle.  It has since moved about 1-2 inch above that area.  But the shin splint pain on Tues/Wed was about 2-3 inch below the knee (on the same inner side of the leg).



The shin pain you’re describing sounds a lot like what I dealt with at the beginning of the year.  Mine turned out to be an unhappy posterior tibialis muscle. I wonder if unconsciously favoring the ankle might have aggravated your muscle there. The orthopedist was useless in diagnosing it, thinking stress fracture because nothing showed up on X-ray. When nothing showed up on MRI, either, he threw up his hands and said “unknown soft tissue inflammation”. I had to get a PT involved to get a good diagnosis. Dry needling and some slight shoe modifications have at least prevented recurrence for me, thus far. 

I know that doesn’t help with the ankle issue that seems to be at the root of all the issues, but it may be something to keep in mind for the shin splint component.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> Got an appointment with a doctor...



Thinking of you, hoping for a good diagnosis, sending osteoblastic thoughts...


----------



## dis_or_dat

So jealous of everyone's mileage. Still can barely eek out 25 min for a run. But will attempt a 12 mile run this weekend. Just a little nervous as I started to get a twinge of left hamstring pain and a whiff of PF after a long run last week.

August:
Total: 123.32
Pace: 7:48

@DopeyBadger sorry to hear about your ankle. Maybe it's best to be seen by a sports medicine specialist, especially one that works with runners/is a runner. If I want to see a specialist I'll usually email my primary with a detailed explanation of my problem and ask for the referral. Everyone's coverage is different, but can't hurt to try.


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks for the tip. I can't view any of the TrainerRoad workouts/plans at the moment. Do you find them to be a better choice then the Zwift ones (which you can view here - link)? I'll defer to your experience. It looks like my speed/cadence sensor and cheap trainer would be supported by the Virtual capability. But if I'm going to be doing this more often, then it might be time to invest in something. Although my wife wants to get a Peloton bike when the house is finished (and me possibly the Peloton Tread). Thanks for the help.



I’ll take a look at the Zwift plans when I get back to mainland tomorrow. @FFigawi is familiar with that, but - like me - he also has a coach that loads in training loads for him to do and Zwift is just a way to execute the training load for that workout.

But speed/cadence is only so helpful, honestly. It’s two small variables that play into overall cycling theory.

The best investment I made was a power meter. It ties into my bike computer and gives a far better reading of my output. For instance - there’s no way you’re averaging 22 mph on your trainer rides. You’re just not. That’s like TdF speed. Are you clipped in? Or just using flat pedals and sneakers? If it’s the later, then it’s impossible ... you’re more likely clocking around 12-15 mph - which is still fine, but you’re relying on HR and a “dumb” trainer to come up with these numbers, and you’re not doing any training with climb or resistance to simulate what a trainer is supposed to do - long-distance ride outside when you can’t ride.

On your next ride, do the most tension you can on your trainer and then try to do the ride in the highest gear possible (IDK what gear-set you have on this bike, but I’d say biggest ring, highest gear) and give your legs a real workout at the same cadence and see how you fair. You’ll be surprised.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Keels said:


> I’ll take a look at the Zwift plans when I get back to mainland tomorrow. @FFigawi is familiar with that, but - like me - he also has a coach that loads in training loads for him to do and Zwift is just a way to execute the training load for that workout.
> 
> But speed/cadence is only so helpful, honestly. It’s two small variables that play into overall cycling theory.
> 
> The best investment I made was a power meter. It ties into my bike computer and gives a far better reading of my output. For instance - there’s no way you’re averaging 22 mph on your trainer rides. You’re just not. That’s like TdF speed. Are you clipped in? Or just using flat pedals and sneakers? If it’s the later, then it’s impossible ... you’re more likely clocking around 12-15 mph - which is still fine, but you’re relying on HR and a “dumb” trainer to come up with these numbers, and you’re not doing any training with climb or resistance to simulate what a trainer is supposed to do - long-distance ride outside when you can’t ride.
> 
> On your next ride, do the most tension you can on your trainer and then try to do the ride in the highest gear possible (IDK what gear-set you have on this bike, but I’d say biggest ring, highest gear) and give your legs a real workout at the same cadence and see how you fair. You’ll be surprised.



Take your time, no rush.

All fair points.  I mean the dumb trainer I have does have a computer attached to it that has nothing to do with the speed/cadence sensors (mileage is coming from the computer).  But I've always doubted it's accuracy (even though it gave the same value as Zwift it's all based on bad data).  That's the biggest thing that has bothered me the most with my biking is all the bad data.  Knowing me, I'd just dive into the highest end rig I could find just so I could finally have extremely accurate data.

Since my only desire is indoor biking, then would a smart trainer make more sense for me than a power meter?  Maybe something like the Elite Direto.  Or is a power meter/computer still needed even with a smart trainer like that one?  Just a really pricey investment which isn't good timing right now.


----------



## Wendy98

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I can't view any of the TrainerRoad workouts/plans at the moment.  Do you find them to be a better choice then the Zwift ones (which you can view here - link)?  I'll defer to your experience.  It looks like my speed/cadence sensor and cheap trainer would be supported by the Virtual capability.  But if I'm going to be doing this more often, then it might be time to invest in something.  Although my wife wants to get a Peloton bike when the house is finished (and me possibly the Peloton Tread).  Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> Uneducated guess would be an ankle stress fracture.  But I'm struggling to find any pain to touch and I've only failed the jump test once.  So I'm not entirely sure.  It started just above the ball of my ankle.  It has since moved about 1-2 inch above that area.  But the shin splint pain on Tues/Wed was about 2-3 inch below the knee (on the same inner side of the leg).


If you can't find a "sore spot", then I don't think stress fracture.  Possibly a tendon issue?  This is one area that has always plagued me and I still have problems there.  Do you have any odd feet issues?  My flat fleet kind of get blamed for everything but I think it is because they don't know what else to say.  Most recently, I have seen a orthopedic foot and ankle specialist (podiatrist is worthless for this kind of stuff).  To get the best diagnosis, you will need an MRI so they can see what is going on inside.


----------



## Wendy98

August running:

total miles:  270.32
avg. pace:  7:15/mile

Month started out slow because of a spontaneous trip to WDW but picked up the last couple of weeks.  I am still battling plantar fasciitis and I am just plain "over it".


----------



## Bree

Smilelea said:


> August total:
> 
> 65 miles
> 
> Side note: I was sharing with my husband the number of miles others ran this month (in my amazement) and he asks how many I ran. I meekly answered and he gives me a look. Then he says " That's a lot!" And he's right. When I started this journey a few years ago, my goal was to run 1 mile without stopping.  Then my goal was to run a 5k without stopping. My plan was to stick to 3 miles being my longest run. Now here I am training for a half marathon! I should be proud of me and I am proud of me. DH is also proud of me . All is well!



65 miles is a lot of miles!  You should be proud of yourself! The half marathon is my favorite distance.  Which half are you training for?  I’m sure you’ve mentioned it, but my memory is horrible.


----------



## Smilelea

roxymama said:


> 65 miles is a lot!!!  This is my first journey into crazy numbers and I'm already excited for my post race break.  Be proud!!
> Ps I really like half marathons



Thank you! On one hand, I'm pumped about the half. On the other hand, my long run today was 7 miles and by the end I was thinking "I have lost my mind! I want to run almost double this far in 5 months?!?" 

Congrats on 112 miles! I can't imagine that many in one month at this point. But maybe one day...... 



Bree said:


> 65 miles is a lot of miles!  You should be proud of yourself! The half marathon is my favorite distance.  Which half are you training for?  I’m sure you’ve mentioned it, but my memory is horrible.



Thank you! I'm doing the half in January. Not only my first half marathon but also my first Disney race. Woohoo!


----------



## Kathymford

Smilelea said:


> Thank you! On one hand, I'm pumped about the half. On the other hand, my long run today was 7 miles and by the end I was thinking "I have lost my mind! I want to run almost double this far in 5 months?!?"



I soooo remember these days when training for my first half! Then every weekend was like that! It’s amazing what we can do when we put our minds (and bodies) to it!

*August Totals*
Running: 8.6 miles, A very sad August of only 4 runs
Bike: 18.8 miles, also only 1 ride this month

So apparently, a very lazy August for me. I knew it was true but seeing it in data like this is very jarring. No injury excuses, not even that busy at work. Just super lazy. Need to figure out how to get out of this rut.

And on that note, I’m going for a run now. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Hello to all,

I hope that everyone out there on the thread are having a good end of summer.  I dropped off the thread again.  It has been really hard to read, talk, even think about running lately.  I did have my surgery.  After being bumped around a bit from my primary to several specialists I ended up setting a surgery date only to learn about another doctor who focused on runners/athletes, who was highly recommended.  So I went to him and after just one conversation knew he was my guy!  It postponed surgery by two more weeks but it will be worth it.  So now I am post surgery by 4 days and stuck in a lazyboy chair.  Foot up with no weight bearing at all for three weeks...  The novelty of watching tv and “relaxing” has long evaporated and I am now slowly going mad!    But the good news is the surgery was a success.  Turns out the injury was a lot worse than the MRI showed.  I had longitudinally shredded my paroneal tendon and also stretched out the structural ligaments in my ankle.  My doctor said it was the worst case he had ever operated on.  So it will be a long recovery after these first three weeks and I hope to be able to begin running again by winter.  

So what have I learned?  The MCU Movies are really good, a lazyboy chair is comfortable for a few hours and then is plain evil, if you feel a twinge in an ankle/knee/hip DO NOT run through it, seek second and third opinions and mostly enjoy running!  I miss it.  I will try to catch up on the thread, I have some downtime currently...  good luck to all who might be racing this weekend!


----------



## Keels

DopeyBadger said:


> Take your time, no rush.
> 
> All fair points.  I mean the dumb trainer I have does have a computer attached to it that has nothing to do with the speed/cadence sensors (mileage is coming from the computer).  But I've always doubted it's accuracy (even though it gave the same value as Zwift it's all based on bad data).  That's the biggest thing that has bothered me the most with my biking is all the bad data.  Knowing me, I'd just dive into the highest end rig I could find just so I could finally have extremely accurate data.
> 
> Since my only desire is indoor biking, then would a smart trainer make more sense for me than a power meter?  Maybe something like the Elite Direto.  Or is a power meter/computer still needed even with a smart trainer like that one?  Just a really pricey investment which isn't good timing right now.



I’m about to give up on this CFB season, so I’ll look at the Zwift plans in a few.

Power meter vs Smart Trainer ...
I would probably go Smart Trainer - I ride my bikes outside more than in, so the power meter is more for that than anything else.

Personally, I wouldn’t shell out the $$$ for one straight out of the box. Watch Craigslist and Facebook groups in your area for people selling them as they upgrade/update. My fluid trainer was over $200 brand new, but I got it for $50 on a Facebook group. (Honestly, the computer, PM and S/C sensors are the only bike stuff I’ve boughr brand new ... so much more value in used stuff).

I’d also see if you can find a triathlon trainer/box/gym in your area and take your current bike up for a programmed Computrainer session, just to get a feel for what it’s supposed to feel like. The first Tri box I trained with would offer a kind of package where you could get V02Max testing with a couple Computrainer sessions for really reasonable - I’m thinking $75? Then you’ll get an idea of what a smart trainer workout is like (don’t worry about what kind of bike you’re using and definitely don’t let that stop you from going into a Tri box), but also all the professional base level data you’ll want to maximize those workouts. 

I also did group swim workouts with them every Sunday, which was actually awesome - it was a good fatigue workout, but I also felt like I got a full body workout AND stretched out all my muscles like I guess yoga would do. But, then again, I really like swimming.

And I wouldn’t discount outdoor biking! I’ve even really started enjoying casual rides with my friends and their kiddos on the weekends. It’s a nice way to get outdoors.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> I’m about to give up on this CFB season, so I’ll look at the Zwift plans in a few.
> 
> Power meter vs Smart Trainer ...
> I would probably go Smart Trainer - I ride my bikes outside more than in, so the power meter is more for that than anything else.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn’t shell out the $$$ for one straight out of the box. Watch Craigslist and Facebook groups in your area for people selling them as they upgrade/update. My fluid trainer was over $200 brand new, but I got it for $50 on a Facebook group. (Honestly, the computer, PM and S/C sensors are the only bike stuff I’ve boughr brand new ... so much more value in used stuff).
> 
> I’d also see if you can find a triathlon trainer/box/gym in your area and take your current bike up for a programmed Computrainer session, just to get a feel for what it’s supposed to feel like. The first Tri box I trained with would offer a kind of package where you could get V02Max testing with a couple Computrainer sessions for really reasonable - I’m thinking $75? Then you’ll get an idea of what a smart trainer workout is like (don’t worry about what kind of bike you’re using and definitely don’t let that stop you from going into a Tri box), but also all the professional base level data you’ll want to maximize those workouts.
> 
> I also did group swim workouts with them every Sunday, which was actually awesome - it was a good fatigue workout, but I also felt like I got a full body workout AND stretched out all my muscles like I guess yoga would do. But, then again, I really like swimming.
> 
> And I wouldn’t discount outdoor biking! I’ve even really started enjoying casual rides with my friends and their kiddos on the weekends. It’s a nice way to get outdoors.



Do you have a recommendation for a power meter for road biking?  I’ve been riding based only on GPS data and a cadence sensor and more data always seems like a good thing. Most of my riding is on crushed gravel “trail” and paved greenways as I’m not comfortable enough with my clipless pedals to spend significant time on the road yet.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@DopeyBadger I am so sorry to hear you are dealing with an injury.  It looks like many others have already shared good feedback.  I would also encourage you to see a running specialist.  Before the specialist I went with I was being led to believe that it was a minor issue, and it was not!  The hard part for me was that I had minimal pain, but just a lack of power in and around my ankle.  In the end I had four different doctors say four different things - the keys where getting the second MRI and going with a docotor who is a runner and works with runners.  He was able to lay it all out for me and show me the problem.

I hope that it turns out to be minimal!


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> Do you have a recommendation for a power meter for road biking?  I’ve been riding based only on GPS data and a cadence sensor and more data always seems like a good thing. Most of my riding is on crushed gravel “trail” and paved greenways as I’m not comfortable enough with my clipless pedals to spend significant time on the road yet.



I have a PowerTap G3 Hub - it’s rear-wheel. It got good reviews on DC Rainmaker and I got a good deal on Amazon for it. When I’m healthy, I’d ultimately like to move it and that wheel set from my Ruby to my Dolce and then get a custom-fit crank and power pedals on my Ruby.

But here’s a link to DC Rainmaker’s guide and you can see what works best for you!

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/11/power-meters-annual-buyers-guide-2017-edition.html


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> I have a PowerTap G3 Hub - it’s rear-wheel. It got good reviews on DC Rainmaker and I got a good deal on Amazon for it. When I’m healthy, I’d ultimately like to move it and that wheel set from my Ruby to my Dolce and then get a custom-fit crank and power pedals on my Ruby.
> 
> But here’s a link to DC Rainmaker’s guide and you can see what works best for you!
> 
> https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/11/power-meters-annual-buyers-guide-2017-edition.html



Thanks!  I’ll take a look there. I ended up with a Roubaix, which I think is pretty similar to your Ruby. It’s been awesome.  The only thing I wish I’d done was move up to the model with the hydraulic disc brakes.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Wendy98 said:


> If you can't find a "sore spot", then I don't think stress fracture.  Possibly a tendon issue?  This is one area that has always plagued me and I still have problems there.  Do you have any odd feet issues?  My flat fleet kind of get blamed for everything but I think it is because they don't know what else to say.  Most recently, I have seen a orthopedic foot and ankle specialist (podiatrist is worthless for this kind of stuff).  To get the best diagnosis, you will need an MRI so they can see what is going on inside.



Tendon was definitely my first thought.  No real odd issues I'm aware of.  My ankles crack like someone who cracks their knuckles.  They've done that for a long long time.  The MRI is going to be a tough sell because the last one in 2015 cost me $500-700.  That's a steep price to pay for a hobby and a one time expenditure.  And yes, I know health and all.  Doesn't make it any easier to absorb that kind of cost for our family.  Different then other things in terms of priority of cost.



Keels said:


> Power meter vs Smart Trainer ...
> I would probably go Smart Trainer - I ride my bikes outside more than in, so the power meter is more for that than anything else.



Sounds good.



Keels said:


> Personally, I wouldn’t shell out the $$$ for one straight out of the box. Watch Craigslist and Facebook groups in your area for people selling them as they upgrade/update. My fluid trainer was over $200 brand new, but I got it for $50 on a Facebook group. (Honestly, the computer, PM and S/C sensors are the only bike stuff I’ve boughr brand new ... so much more value in used stuff).



Good thought.  I'll keep an eye out.



Keels said:


> I’d also see if you can find a triathlon trainer/box/gym in your area and take your current bike up for a programmed Computrainer session, just to get a feel for what it’s supposed to feel like. The first Tri box I trained with would offer a kind of package where you could get V02Max testing with a couple Computrainer sessions for really reasonable - I’m thinking $75? Then you’ll get an idea of what a smart trainer workout is like (don’t worry about what kind of bike you’re using and definitely don’t let that stop you from going into a Tri box), but also all the professional base level data you’ll want to maximize those workouts.



I'll see if I can find anything like that in the area.



Keels said:


> I also did group swim workouts with them every Sunday, which was actually awesome - it was a good fatigue workout, but I also felt like I got a full body workout AND stretched out all my muscles like I guess yoga would do. But, then again, I really like swimming.



Always been a land based animal myself.  Would take a lot of work for me to be able to swim properly.  Also a bigger time commitment then I might be able to make.



Keels said:


> And I wouldn’t discount outdoor biking! I’ve even really started enjoying casual rides with my friends and their kiddos on the weekends. It’s a nice way to get outdoors.



I'd have to drive somewhere else to do it, and that would add to the time commitment issue.  Not the safest area around here to bike.  Plus, I don't like to be far from home.  So I certainly understand the appeal, but I'll stick to indoors for now.



Baloo in MI said:


> @DopeyBadger I am so sorry to hear you are dealing with an injury.  It looks like many others have already shared good feedback.  I would also encourage you to see a running specialist.  Before the specialist I went with I was being led to believe that it was a minor issue, and it was not!  The hard part for me was that I had minimal pain, but just a lack of power in and around my ankle.  In the end I had four different doctors say four different things - the keys where getting the second MRI and going with a docotor who is a runner and works with runners.  He was able to lay it all out for me and show me the problem.
> 
> I hope that it turns out to be minimal!



Thanks man.  The guy I saw earlier this year is only available to me on a referral.  So I've got to see my primary first, and then I can meet with him to see.  But an MRI is going to be a tough sell to the family with the cost.  We'll see.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> Thanks!  I’ll take a look there. I ended up with a Roubaix, which I think is pretty similar to your Ruby. It’s been awesome.  The only thing I wish I’d done was move up to the model with the hydraulic disc brakes.



I have a Ruby Elite! Is the Expert the one with hydraulics? Back when I got this bike, I didn’t even think about stuff like that - it was just such a good deal and it already had some upgrades to it (aerobars, tubeless wheels, etc.).


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> I have a Ruby Elite! Is the Expert the one with hydraulics? Back when I got this bike, I didn’t even think about stuff like that - it was just such a good deal and it already had some upgrades to it (aerobars, tubeless wheels, etc.).



I got the Roubaix Sport. The Elite is the first model with the hydraulic discs, at least in the 2018 models. I got mine new from a local store that did a lot of work with me. Knowing as little as I did about bikes when I started looking I figured it would be good to establish that relationship. The only extra I’ve added so far is the cadence sensor. I have enough trouble leaning over into the drop bars, im definitely not ready for aero bars yet. 

We’ve got a lot of nice greenways and bridle trails to ride on locally here.  The Roubaix is great for paved and relatively flat crushed gravel, but gets squirrelly if the gravel gets too loose or sloped. I’m already considering looking for something like a used Diverge or Crux that I could use for a little more aggressive training on hilly trails, now that I have a little better idea what I’m doing.


----------



## Bree

Baloo in MI said:


> View attachment 347494  Hello to all,
> 
> I hope that everyone out there on the thread are having a good end of summer.  I dropped off the thread again.  It has been really hard to read, talk, even think about running lately.  I did have my surgery.  After being bumped around a bit from my primary to several specialists I ended up setting a surgery date only to learn about another doctor who focused on runners/athletes, who was highly recommended.  So I went to him and after just one conversation knew he was my guy!  It postponed surgery by two more weeks but it will be worth it.  So now I am post surgery by 4 days and stuck in a lazyboy chair.  Foot up with no weight bearing at all for three weeks...  The novelty of watching tv and “relaxing” has long evaporated and I am now slowly going mad!    But the good news is the surgery was a success.  Turns out the injury was a lot worse than the MRI showed.  I had longitudinally shredded my paroneal tendon and also stretched out the structural ligaments in my ankle.  My doctor said it was the worst case he had ever operated on.  So it will be a long recovery after these first three weeks and I hope to be able to begin running again by winter.
> 
> So what have I learned?  The MCU Movies are really good, a lazyboy chair is comfortable for a few hours and then is plain evil, if you feel a twinge in an ankle/knee/hip DO NOT run through it, seek second and third opinions and mostly enjoy running!  I miss it.  I will try to catch up on the thread, I have some downtime currently...  good luck to all who might be racing this weekend!



Oh man that looks painful!  Are you out of work for three weeks as well? Maybe get some books or magazines?  Watching tv & movies when I had to be immobile got old for me too.  I remember napping a lot just to make the hours go by!


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> I got the Roubaix Sport. The Elite is the first model with the hydraulic discs, at least in the 2018 models. I got mine new from a local store that did a lot of work with me. Knowing as little as I did about bikes when I started looking I figured it would be good to establish that relationship. The only extra I’ve added so far is the cadence sensor. I have enough trouble leaning over into the drop bars, im definitely not ready for aero bars yet.
> 
> We’ve got a lot of nice greenways and bridle trails to ride on locally here.  The Roubaix is great for paved and relatively flat crushed gravel, but gets squirrelly if the gravel gets too loose or sloped. I’m already considering looking for something like a used Diverge or Crux that I could use for a little more aggressive training on hilly trails, now that I have a little better idea what I’m doing.



Check out Surley for gravel/mountain bikes - they’re really great.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Baloo in MI said:


> View attachment 347494  Hello to all,
> 
> I hope that everyone out there on the thread are having a good end of summer.  I dropped off the thread again.  It has been really hard to read, talk, even think about running lately.  I did have my surgery.  After being bumped around a bit from my primary to several specialists I ended up setting a surgery date only to learn about another doctor who focused on runners/athletes, who was highly recommended.  So I went to him and after just one conversation knew he was my guy!  It postponed surgery by two more weeks but it will be worth it.  So now I am post surgery by 4 days and stuck in a lazyboy chair.  Foot up with no weight bearing at all for three weeks...  The novelty of watching tv and “relaxing” has long evaporated and I am now slowly going mad!    But the good news is the surgery was a success.  Turns out the injury was a lot worse than the MRI showed.  I had longitudinally shredded my paroneal tendon and also stretched out the structural ligaments in my ankle.  My doctor said it was the worst case he had ever operated on.  So it will be a long recovery after these first three weeks and I hope to be able to begin running again by winter.
> 
> So what have I learned?  The MCU Movies are really good, a lazyboy chair is comfortable for a few hours and then is plain evil, if you feel a twinge in an ankle/knee/hip DO NOT run through it, seek second and third opinions and mostly enjoy running!  I miss it.  I will try to catch up on the thread, I have some downtime currently...  good luck to all who might be racing this weekend!



I feel you!  During my surgery recovery, I finally watched all of Futurama in order and lots of other Netflix shows.


----------



## Wendy98

DopeyBadger said:


> Tendon was definitely my first thought.  No real odd issues I'm aware of.  My ankles crack like someone who cracks their knuckles.  They've done that for a long long time.  The MRI is going to be a tough sell because the last one in 2015 cost me $500-700.  That's a steep price to pay for a hobby and a one time expenditure.  And yes, I know health and all.  Doesn't make it any easier to absorb that kind of cost for our family.  Different then other things in terms of priority of cost.



Yep, totally hear you on the cost.  I have "ok" insurance (not horrible, but could be better) and dread the words "Lets get an MRI" because I am sick of paying for it.  I just had one on my back 10 days ago and it showed NOTHING.  They told me I have disc deterioration and arthritis in it which I already knew.  I think that was their way of not making it look like a waste of money.  The only positive part was that my back fracture showed completely healed despite the twinges I still get--guess that is my new normal.

As others have said, go to a sports doctor or one that is used to running injuries.  Non running medical professionals will say you need to not run and (my personal favorite), "You will ruin your knees."

Perhaps try something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Med-Spec-264...F8&qid=1535830753&sr=8-3&keywords=ankle+brace

That was what I was told to wear when my foot tendon is really bad (it happens in both my feet).  Some of our student athletes also use it for ankle stabilization.  I can run in it, but it slows me down.  Also, it gets so hot and sweaty in the summer.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I’ll take a look at the Zwift plans when I get back to mainland tomorrow. @FFigawi is familiar with that, but - like me - he also has a coach that loads in training loads for him to do and Zwift is just a way to execute the training load for that workout.



The Zwift workouts are excellent. You can choose from dozens of them, from individual ones based on the time you have available to a full series of them intended to improve your FTP over 4-8 weeks. 



DopeyBadger said:


> Since my only desire is indoor biking, then would a smart trainer make more sense for me than a power meter?  Maybe something like the Elite Direto.  Or is a power meter/computer still needed even with a smart trainer like that one?  Just a really pricey investment which isn't good timing right now.



A power meter will work fine with a dumb trainer, but if you're only going to ride inside, buy a smart trainer. The Direto, the new Snap, and the Hammer are probably the best choices for the money. 



camaker said:


> Do you have a recommendation for a power meter for road biking?  I’ve been riding based only on GPS data and a cadence sensor and more data always seems like a good thing. Most of my riding is on crushed gravel “trail” and paved greenways as I’m not comfortable enough with my clipless pedals to spend significant time on the road yet.



I'd recommend Stages (crank based), PowerTap (pedal based), or Quarq (chainring based).


----------



## LilyJC

Oh man, trying to catch up on the threads I enjoy!



Slogger said:


> Have you (or anyone else) seen or tried the new Glycerine 16s?   They redid the toe box and the shoe just looks......my technical term would be....COOLER.
> 
> I'm hanging on to my Glycerine 13s a little longer but curious to see if the 16s are an improvement from the last two models.



The 12s were my absolute favorites, 13s decent, 14s just ok, and the 15s were horrific for me. I’m currently just over 200 miles in my first pair of 16s. They are definitely an improvement over the 15s. I like them, but I don’t love them as much as I loved the 13s. I had also been in my first pair of Levitates before using the 16s, and the 16s initially felt very heavy. I think I’ll try a couple other shoes before purchasing another 16s pair though.



Sanchez said:


> I did not care for the 15s. Tested out the 16s and have been running in them for two months. I think they are a significant improvement.
> 
> I can't make up my mind about the 14s. I have one set that I love and one set that isn't so great. One is much softer and the other seems more rigid. They are different color schemes but I can't imagine that makes any difference. Perhaps I have a dud? Unfortunately, I just retired the set that I love.



I had the exact same experience with the 14s. Only one color worked for me. The others I tried were awful, so I don’t think your situation is dud-related.

I’m super curious about these...

​I just ordered a pair of Ghosts on clearance that I still need to try, but I’m really tempted to purchase these as well. Green’s my favorite!  I’m also wanting to try the Levitate 2s. I have a serious Brooks shoe addiction.


----------



## KevM

Aug running:

Total miles - 130
Avg pace - 11:48


----------



## Baloo in MI

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks man.  The guy I saw earlier this year is only available to me on a referral.  So I've got to see my primary first, and then I can meet with him to see.  But an MRI is going to be a tough sell to the family with the cost.  We'll see.



Yeah, it is hard to walk through all the paces insurance requires to finally get to someone who can offer real help.  I guess I am really lucky in that the MRI was covered.  But I did have to see the primary (twice) before I could get to a specialist and then it took the third specialist’s case for need of the MRI.  At first I was only approved for an X-ray.  Maybe there is a means to show need?  It really is not ok how hard it is to get accurate and timely medical care.  Outside slowly form sitting into this lazyboy, working with my insurance coverage has been the most frustrating part!



Bree said:


> Oh man that looks painful!  Are you out of work for three weeks as well? Maybe get some books or magazines?  Watching tv & movies when I had to be immobile got old for me too.  I remember napping a lot just to make the hours go by!



I have a week off.  On Wedensday I go back to the doctor for the post op appointment and may have to take additional days if the healing is not moving well.  My job will be supportive of either gong back and working more from my office or simply staying home longer if the docotor recommends it.  Either way it will be foot elevated no weight baring activities.



Dis_Yoda said:


> I feel you!  During my surgery recovery, I finally watched all of Futurama in order and lots of other Netflix shows.



Yeah, for me it has been the MCU Movies, which I never saw.  I have really liked them and am somewhat obsessed right now.  Getting ready for Thor: Ragnorock next.  But once this is done, I am in real trouble!


----------



## Slogger

Smilelea said:


> August total:
> 
> 65 miles
> 
> Side note: I was sharing with my husband the number of miles others ran this month (in my amazement) and he asks how many I ran. I meekly answered and he gives me a look. Then he says " That's a lot!" And he's right. When I started this journey a few years ago, my goal was to run 1 mile without stopping.  Then my goal was to run a 5k without stopping. My plan was to stick to 3 miles being my longest run. Now here I am training for a half marathon! I should be proud of me and I am proud of me. DH is also proud of me . All is well!



If it makes you feel any better, I ran the most miles I've ever run in a month in August and saw that one of our Strava members ran MORE than I did in the course of a week.   

You have a very wise DH and you should be proud as well.   65 miles is A LOT and probably more than most people can run.   You will be ready for that HALF and even prouder when you cross that finish line.    Look at how far you've come already, you got this!!!


----------



## Slogger

@DopeyBadger …..sorry your ankle is giving you issues.   Hope that it resolves itself quickly and you can get back to running without discomfort soon.


----------



## YawningDodo

Baloo in MI said:


> Yeah, it is hard to walk through all the paces insurance requires to finally get to someone who can offer real help.  I guess I am really lucky in that the MRI was covered.  But I did have to see the primary (twice) before I could get to a specialist and then it took the third specialist’s case for need of the MRI.  At first I was only approved for an X-ray.  Maybe there is a means to show need?  It really is not ok how hard it is to get accurate and timely medical care.  Outside slowly form sitting into this lazyboy, working with my insurance coverage has been the most frustrating part!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a week off.  On Wedensday I go back to the doctor for the post op appointment and may have to take additional days if the healing is not moving well.  My job will be supportive of either gong back and working more from my office or simply staying home longer if the docotor recommends it.  Either way it will be foot elevated no weight baring activities.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, for me it has been the MCU Movies, which I never saw.  I have really liked them and am somewhat obsessed right now.  Getting ready for Thor: Ragnorock next.  But once this is done, I am in real trouble!



Zeroing in on the MCU portion of this discussion because I'm pretty much addicted to them_. Thor: Ragnarok_ is such a party! One of my favorites in the MCU. At least you've still got _Infinity War_ after that since it did come out recently on home video recently (if you enjoy pain...). Do you have a favorite character?

And on the general recovery front...I do feel you. I've only had to do that once so far as an adult and I remember how quickly I went stir-crazy. Any projects you can take up? I don't suppose you know how to knit? Could be a good time to learn (I know that sounds facetious but I'm not actually joking). At least when you have something to work on that has a definite finishing point you can come away with a little sense of accomplishment to offset the rest of it.

Glad you went in for the surgery, though, and got the treatment you needed. I know we haven't talked much but I saw your comments about it earlier in the thread.


----------



## Baloo in MI

YawningDodo said:


> Zeroing in on the MCU portion of this discussion because I'm pretty much addicted to them_. Thor: Ragnarok_ is such a party! One of my favorites in the MCU. At least you've still got _Infinity War_ after that since it did come out recently on home video recently (if you enjoy pain...). Do you have a favorite character?
> 
> And on the general recovery front...I do feel you. I've only had to do that once so far as an adult and I remember how quickly I went stir-crazy. Any projects you can take up? I don't suppose you know how to knit? Could be a good time to learn (I know that sounds facetious but I'm not actually joking). At least when you have something to work on that has a definite finishing point you can come away with a little sense of accomplishment to offset the rest of it.
> 
> Glad you went in for the surgery, though, and got the treatment you needed. I know we haven't talked much but I saw your comments about it earlier in the thread.



Thanks.  Maybe knitting would be a good idea.  I did finish Thor: Ragnorock, loved it!  I don’t think I have a favorite character.  Maybe that is good, everyone is telling me I am not going to like Infinity War and that there is a very high death toll.  That sounds horrible!  I suppose I lean more towards the Guardians of the Galaxy characters  I did see both of those movies at the theatre when they came out.  Sadly, I did not connect them to the other MCU movies at all and somehow missed all these other movies until now.  Been fun catching up though.  I spent about a month searching for all the movies on tv and recording them to watch this week.  So between that and Netflix I was able to see a majority of them with out having to rent on directv.  I am a dork, but that was very satisfying for me...  I did not realize Antman and the Wasp was not yet available though so I will be cold turkey by tomorrow.


----------



## camaker

Baloo in MI said:


> Thanks.  Maybe knitting would be a good idea.  I did finish Thor: Ragnorock, loved it!  I don’t think I have a favorite character.  Maybe that is good, everyone is telling me I am not going to like Infinity War and that there is a very high death toll.  That sounds horrible!  I suppose I lean more towards the Guardians of the Galaxy characters  I did see both of those movies at the theatre when they came out.  Sadly, I did not connect them to the other MCU movies at all and somehow missed all these other movies until now.  Been fun catching up though.  I spent about a month searching for all the movies on tv and recording them to watch this week.  So between that and Netflix I was able to see a majority of them with out having to rent on directv.  I am a dork, but that was very satisfying for me...  I did not realize Antman and the Wasp was not yet available though so I will be cold turkey by tomorrow.



Are you a Star Wars fan?  If so, the Clone Wars and Rebels animated series’ are surprisingly good, fill in a lot of the history between movies and will suck down a lot of time. Otherwise, my suggestion is to find interesting shows on Netflix/Amazon/Hulu and binge, binge, binge!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Well I got nothing to say about running  today, other than my puppy is out to sabotage me. Woke up to a mess, and didn’t have time to make it to the Beignet Run.  

But, I am a runner, and I love this thread, so here’s a funny meme instead. This is so my pet peeve at Food & Wine!! Lol


----------



## Bree

Princess_Nikki said:


> View attachment 347749
> Well I got nothing to say about running  today, other than my puppy is out to sabotage me. Woke up to a mess, and didn’t have time to make it to the Beignet Run.
> 
> But, I am a runner, and I love this thread, so here’s a funny meme instead. This is so my pet peeve at Food & Wine!! Lol



Mine too! I broke down and bought one of those plastic trays with the drink holder.   It was only $6.99 (plus 20% AP discount), but can you imagine how much WDW is making off those due to a lack of tables???


----------



## TheHamm

August Total
59.88 miles @12:19m/m
I can convince myself that the lack of accuracy and precision make it possible I ran a full 60 miles, but it is just likely I ran less.

The last week was rough as the previously questioned summer cold took do n myself and kids and I ended up putting in a mere 5 miles the last week. This puts me in an odd spot as before that I had planned to take it slow next week and PR next weekend- I believe I was completely on target for it. So now I am not sure if I still take this week slow and try for it? Push and try at the race on the other side of town the following week (giving me a week to make up for last week and then a half hearted taper?) or just give up on the PR, it is not like I am winning anything and I’m not likely to make DB’s predicted corral cut off - daily runs still put me 4 minutes too slow. 
Also irritating for a week of no running- I smacked my wrist on the car arm rest passing my kid a tissue (because cold) and cracked my watch face. I didn’t even do it in glorious pavement eating fashion! I’m pretty irritated by that.
September goal; 60+ miles. And I might have to track it with my phone.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

August totals:
228.44 miles @ 9:38m/m w/ 133 HR
This is a big deal for me, as it's the first 200+ mile month in just over a year, the second fastest average pace, and the lowest average heart rate. I'm also incorporating a lot more strength work, which I feel is taking the edge off the increased mileage. I've also had a much better diet this summer, which affects my overall energy. It's been a great training Summer, if a hot one! I've survived August... so I'm ready for Fall now. Please!


----------



## Waiting2goback

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I can't view any of the TrainerRoad workouts/plans at the moment.  Do you find them to be a better choice then the Zwift ones (which you can view here - link)?  I'll defer to your experience.  It looks like my speed/cadence sensor and cheap trainer would be supported by the Virtual capability.  But if I'm going to be doing this more often, then it might be time to invest in something.  Although my wife wants to get a Peloton bike when the house is finished (and me possibly the Peloton Tread).  Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> Uneducated guess would be an ankle stress fracture.  But I'm struggling to find any pain to touch and I've only failed the jump test once.  So I'm not entirely sure.  It started just above the ball of my ankle.  It has since moved about 1-2 inch above that area.  But the shin splint pain on Tues/Wed was about 2-3 inch below the knee (on the same inner side of the leg).



I am assuming you have been icing?



Baloo in MI said:


> View attachment 347494  Hello to all,
> 
> I hope that everyone out there on the thread are having a good end of summer.  I dropped off the thread again.  It has been really hard to read, talk, even think about running lately.  I did have my surgery.  After being bumped around a bit from my primary to several specialists I ended up setting a surgery date only to learn about another doctor who focused on runners/athletes, who was highly recommended.  So I went to him and after just one conversation knew he was my guy!  It postponed surgery by two more weeks but it will be worth it.  So now I am post surgery by 4 days and stuck in a lazyboy chair.  Foot up with no weight bearing at all for three weeks...  The novelty of watching tv and “relaxing” has long evaporated and I am now slowly going mad!    But the good news is the surgery was a success.  Turns out the injury was a lot worse than the MRI showed.  I had longitudinally shredded my paroneal tendon and also stretched out the structural ligaments in my ankle.  My doctor said it was the worst case he had ever operated on.  So it will be a long recovery after these first three weeks and I hope to be able to begin running again by winter.
> 
> So what have I learned?  The MCU Movies are really good, a lazyboy chair is comfortable for a few hours and then is plain evil, if you feel a twinge in an ankle/knee/hip DO NOT run through it, seek second and third opinions and mostly enjoy running!  I miss it.  I will try to catch up on the thread, I have some downtime currently...  good luck to all who might be racing this weekend!



Welcome to the club. It's always worse when they get inside.  My MRI showed one torn tendon, when he got in he said they were both torn and in his words "They were pretty beat up".  I had a cast for mine, instead of a walking boot.   They boot came after the cast.  I was on the boot for like 2 months after the cast.   Unlike you though, I didn't have much time in front of the TV.  My ex-wife was useless around the house.   She actually went out the second day I was home.  She asked me, "Do you mind if I go out tonight."   I said, "Well, I am on Percocet and can't walk, but sure, go have fun". 

@DopeyBadger- I know the MRI is pricey but it can't be more than your Disney race trips in January.  I would say get the MRI if recommended and just take a year off from marathon weekend.  It's better than giving up running IMO.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Waiting2goback said:


> I am assuming you have been icing?



Most definitely.  Nice to have a science job at work too (plenty of nice cold options around)!  



Waiting2goback said:


> @DopeyBadger- I know the MRI is pricey but it can't be more than your Disney race trips in January. I would say get the MRI if recommended and just take a year off from marathon weekend. It's better than giving up running IMO.



Not planning on Marathon Weekend at the moment.  But I agree.  Not giving up running anytime soon.  So at the end of the day, I'll do what is necessary to continue this journey.


----------



## PCFriar80

Kerry1957 said:


> My silly issue isn't someone passing while I'm running as much as getting passed or meeting up with runners on the trail going the other way while in in my walk interval. I know it shouldn't concern me in the least, but I almost want to shout, "hey, I'm only walking for 30 seconds and then I'll be back running at your speed!"


Speaking of being passed while running, I made the tactical error of running my morning route over by the local high school this morning.  My impeccable timing had me trying to outrun the high school cross country team the last mile so they wouldn't catch me.  Guess who caught me?
All ten of them blew by me.  I tried to soften the blow with some math, figuring that they are all at least 1/3 my age so if you factor in the 10 runners and 1/3 of my age it was really the equivalent of 3.333 people passing me and not 10.  Sorry for bringing math  in to this but I had to do something to bring that 10 down to a more palatable number!


----------



## CDKG

*August Miles: 106.1 
2018 Miles: 743.6 *

In August I ran my last half marathon (#17) before training for my first full marathon begins. And...it was a new PR!!! While I did not crush my previous PR and earn a new POT (replacing my 10-mile PR), I did shave over a minute and a half off my last half marathon PR. I'll take it!!!

Looking ahead, marathon training begins next week. But, it does not enter unknown territory until November. So, September will just be more of the same, but with a bigger purpose. Inspired by @Bree I recently ordered a foot pod to pair with my Garmin. I am working on calibrating it now so I can track all of my treadmill runs during marathon training. I am enjoying getting the extra data without the manual calculations!


----------



## Capang

I didn’t pay attention to what I was doing this morning at all. I was in such a rush to get out the door before it got too hot. I couldn’t figure out why toes on the right foot hurt and the left knee and ankle hurt badly as well. I was going to walk the last part of my run but alas, I spotted the h.s. cross country teams heading towards me so I just kept running. When I got back to my car I realized I wore the wrong shoes. It made me realize just how important it is to have the right shoe. My left knee and ankle still hurt after the fact.


----------



## SheHulk

For all our running costume/fashion mavens does Serena Williams in the US Open make it cooler now to perform athletic feats in a tutu? Are we going to see a tutu resurgence the next few seasons? Full disclosure I have a drawer full of running skirts but no tutus.


----------



## garneska

I was not sure where to post this but “the running thread” seemed like a good place.  I am kind of excited. I just signed up for my first 50k.  It is one month after Disney but hey it’s only 6 more miles.  I have big plans for the next few months. I sure hope everything falls into place.


----------



## TheHamm

SheHulk said:


> For all our running costume/fashion mavens does Serena Williams in the US Open make it cooler now to perform athletic feats in a tutu? Are we going to see a tutu resurgence the next few seasons? Full disclosure I have a drawer full of running skirts but no tutus.


While neither a running, costume, or fashion maven, I think if Nike can make money off of it they would sell it.
If they can make it not itch or ride up (mine did) AND have a pocket I would consider it.


----------



## Capang

SheHulk said:


> For all our running costume/fashion mavens does Serena Williams in the US Open make it cooler now to perform athletic feats in a tutu? Are we going to see a tutu resurgence the next few seasons? Full disclosure I have a drawer full of running skirts but no tutus.


I kind of thought she wore it as a joke of sorts after being told not to wear her compression "catsuit."
That said, I didnt realize tutus really went away. But then I'm out of the loop.


----------



## jennamfeo

SheHulk said:


> For all our running costume/fashion mavens does Serena Williams in the US Open make it cooler now to perform athletic feats in a tutu? Are we going to see a tutu resurgence the next few seasons? Full disclosure I have a drawer full of running skirts but no tutus.


I ran in a tutu once that I had a friend make for me and the strings of tulle kept going between my legs and it was really annoying. It was the first and last time I wore a tutu and I moved on to Sparkle Athletic skirts, which I love.


----------



## SarahDisney

DopeyBadger said:


> Not planning on Marathon Weekend at the moment.



Jumping out of my intense college football apathy to focus on "at the moment." Theres still a chance .


----------



## DopeyBadger

SarahDisney said:


> Jumping out of my intense college football apathy to focus on "at the moment." Theres still a chance .



Well I'd say it went from 0% to 0.1%.  If I have to cancel Chicago, then I may do the WDW Marathon instead.  But it's a long shot with all things considered.


----------



## SarahDisney

DopeyBadger said:


> Well I'd say it went from 0% to 0.1%.  If I have to cancel Chicago, then I may do the WDW Marathon instead.  But it's a long shot with all things considered.



I will take 0.1%.
The best option is definitely Chicago, but if that ends up not happening ... see you at WDW.


----------



## SheHulk

Capang said:


> I kind of thought she wore it as a joke of sorts after being told not to wear her compression "catsuit."
> That said, I didnt realize tutus really went away. But then I'm out of the loop.


Yeah I know it was probably in response to that. Just wondering if there will be a small uptick in tutus because people saw it on a serious athlete on tv.  Whether she wore it ironically or not.



TheHamm said:


> While neither a running, costume, or fashion maven, I think if Nike can make money off of it they would sell it.
> If they can make it not itch or ride up (mine did) AND have a pocket I would consider it.





jennamfeo said:


> I ran in a tutu once that I had a friend make for me and the strings of tulle kept going between my legs and it was really annoying. It was the first and last time I wore a tutu and I moved on to Sparkle Athletic skirts, which I love.


For sure I haven't tried it because tutus just looked like they would have all the issues mentioned. Something tells me the one a champion tennis player wears to compete may have some of those problems "ironed out" (get it?). Then Nike can roll out Tutu 2.0 to the masses!


----------



## michigandergirl

I have run in a tutu for quite a few races, mostly Disney. In fact, I ran in a tutu for 3 out of 4 races for Dopey this past January. That wasn't exactly planned, but because of the frigid weather, I had to modify my costumes, and it just so happened that the one tutu I brought matched all of my modified costumes. The key is to have very short strands of tulle, so it poofs out and doesn't come anywhere near your legs. I did many practice runs with it on and only had to trim some tulle that was hitting my elbows, otherwise I didn't notice it at all.


----------



## AFwifelife

No tutus for me but I have started making my skirts to go over whatever length is appropriate for the weather tights.


----------



## flav

Capang said:


> I didnt realize tutus really went away. But then I'm out of the loop.


Unless, like my DD, you are a Unicorn.


----------



## Capang

flav said:


> Unless, like my DD, you are a Unicorn.
> View attachment 348134


Love that pic!!!


----------



## MarBee

Hello!  Newbie question for you experienced runners.  I just started running a couple months ago.  I am still super out of shape but definitely getting better. I started by doing C25K.  At first I could barely run for a minute, but now I’m able to run 2 miles with little difficulty.  The problem is I run super slow.  On the treadmill I keep it at 3.3 MPH speed.  So it takes me over 30 minutes to run those 2 miles.  I’m attempting to work up to the Princess 5k in February.
My question is- when should I working on primarily: increasing the distance I can run or my speed?
I’m not sure if it’s better to wait till I can hit the 3.2 mile mark and then try to speed it up, or if I should focus on getting to the 2.0 mile mark at a speedier time, then increase the distance. 
I’ll take any advice.  You all have been so helpful to me in the past!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kleph

MarBee said:


> Hello!  Newbie question for you experienced runners.  I just started running a couple months ago.  I am still super out of shape but definitely getting better. I started by doing C25K.  At first I could barely run for a minute, but now I’m able to run 2 miles with little difficulty.  The problem is I run super slow.  On the treadmill I keep it at 3.3 MPH speed.  So it takes me over 30 minutes to run those 2 miles.  I’m attempting to work up to the Princess 5k in February.
> My question is- when should I working on primarily: increasing the distance I can run or my speed?
> I’m not sure if it’s better to wait till I can hit the 3.2 mile mark and then try to speed it up, or if I should focus on getting to the 2.0 mile mark at a speedier time, then increase the distance.
> I’ll take any advice.  You all have been so helpful to me in the past!  Thanks in advance!



ignore speed. how long you are running matters more than how much distance you cover. and, even more important, building a strong routine is the best way to reach your goals.


----------



## AntimonyER

MarBee said:


> Hello!  Newbie question for you experienced runners.  I just started running a couple months ago.  I am still super out of shape but definitely getting better. I started by doing C25K.  At first I could barely run for a minute, but now I’m able to run 2 miles with little difficulty.  The problem is I run super slow.  On the treadmill I keep it at 3.3 MPH speed.  So it takes me over 30 minutes to run those 2 miles.  I’m attempting to work up to the Princess 5k in February.
> My question is- when should I working on primarily: increasing the distance I can run or my speed?
> I’m not sure if it’s better to wait till I can hit the 3.2 mile mark and then try to speed it up, or if I should focus on getting to the 2.0 mile mark at a speedier time, then increase the distance.
> I’ll take any advice.  You all have been so helpful to me in the past!  Thanks in advance!



You are doing great! You and your body know best what motivates you. For me, getting to the distance was my first goal, even if I had to walk some to get there. But like what @kelph said, the amount of time you spend running matters the most. Not just per session, but per week/month. The more/longer you run, the better you will get. I started right where you did, 1.5 years ago, even a mile jog was too much. And now I am setting sub 2 hour half marathon time goals.


----------



## Waiting2goback

MarBee said:


> Hello!  Newbie question for you experienced runners.  I just started running a couple months ago.  I am still super out of shape but definitely getting better. I started by doing C25K.  At first I could barely run for a minute, but now I’m able to run 2 miles with little difficulty.  The problem is I run super slow.  On the treadmill I keep it at 3.3 MPH speed.  So it takes me over 30 minutes to run those 2 miles.  I’m attempting to work up to the Princess 5k in February.
> My question is- when should I working on primarily: increasing the distance I can run or my speed?
> I’m not sure if it’s better to wait till I can hit the 3.2 mile mark and then try to speed it up, or if I should focus on getting to the 2.0 mile mark at a speedier time, then increase the distance.
> I’ll take any advice.  You all have been so helpful to me in the past!  Thanks in advance!



If your goal is a Disney 5k then focus on distance first because I have never heard of anyone getting swept at a Disney 5k.  Once you know you can get to the 5k distance then you get that mental hurdle out of the way and you can focus on speed in my opinion.  But you still have plenty of time to do both.  And racing is different than training. 

My girlfriend ran her first ever race in June. It was a 10k.  Her training runs were always in the 14-15 min/mile pace.  We ran the race together and she finished in 13:26 pace.  I'm not saying she was the fastest on the course but she took over a minute + off her training pace.  She was so excited and proud she signed up for a second 10k at the end of this month.  My point is, don't worry about pace yet.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## jmasgat

Been off the boards for the summer--seems like once I did vacation in June, time just flew.  Spent the summer enjoying (really!) running outdoors for pleasure.  Have no races that I'm planning--maybe I'm getting over that need to be competitive.  Except I do plan to be on my computer next Wednesday at 10 am to register for Boston.

Hope everyone has enjoyed the summer, and to those battling injuries (@DopeyBadger,@Baloo in MI, and all the others) I send healing vibes your way.

I think my fall fitness goals are to get better on strength training (she says, yet again) and try to shed the vacation fat-yeah, that's what those pounds are.


----------



## LSUlakes

Hope everyone had a great weekend! It's been a rainy weekend here but good times were had. For those along the gulf coast, I hope you will not be affected by the storm heading this way. Looks like the tropics are getting active with a few systems out in the Atlantic. Lets hope they stay out at sea.

*QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?

ATTQOTD: I usually just run with my watch and have a pace range that I want to hit each mile. If I fall behind I will try to make it up in the next mile or two if conditions allow, but if slowing up is due to something else, then I just try to maintain that pace and make new goals.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?


I use my watch, and the timing chips provided by the race usually. I like when they send text alerts so I have an idea where they have me at.


----------



## PrincessV

SheHulk said:


> For all our running costume/fashion mavens does Serena Williams in the US Open make it cooler now to perform athletic feats in a tutu? Are we going to see a tutu resurgence the next few seasons? Full disclosure I have a drawer full of running skirts but no tutus.


As a Recovering Ballerina, my response to running in a tutu is "HECK NO!" Those things are hard enough to dance in - no way do I want to deal with it while running! If an outfit requires it, I'll do a Sparkle Athletic skirt, but mostly try to create outfits using my usual Skirt Sports running skirts.



LSUlakes said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend! It's been a rainy weekend here but good times were had. For those along the gulf coast, I hope you will not be affected by the storm heading this way. Looks like the tropics are getting active with a few systems out in the Atlantic. *Lets hope they stay out at sea.*






> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?



ATTQOTD: If I'm aiming for a particular time, I use a plain old watch in chronograph mode and a pace bracelet (printed form Word, cut out, "waterproofed" with packing tape) with my target times per mile. During the race, I can check my watch as I pass mile markers and compare to the times on my pace bracelet to see if I'm on target. Hasn't failed me yet, though it's getting harder and harder to see the numbers on my watch as my eyes continue to age - I need a longer arm, lol!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I usually know the pace I need to hit for my goal time.  I've used the pace bracelets before so I don't have to do #math while I run.  We've never really run with a pace group per se, although we have run near them and just sort of tried to keep them in our line of sight to tell how we are doing.  But mostly we just watch average pace on our watches and shoot to hit that goal pace as best we can.


----------



## MarBee

kleph said:


> ignore speed. how long you are running matters more than how much distance you cover. and, even more important, building a strong routine is the best way to reach your goals.





AntimonyER said:


> You are doing great! You and your body know best what motivates you. For me, getting to the distance was my first goal, even if I had to walk some to get there. But like what @kelph said, the amount of time you spend running matters the most. Not just per session, but per week/month. The more/longer you run, the better you will get. I started right where you did, 1.5 years ago, even a mile jog was too much. And now I am setting sub 2 hour half marathon time goals.





Waiting2goback said:


> If your goal is a Disney 5k then focus on distance first because I have never heard of anyone getting swept at a Disney 5k.  Once you know you can get to the 5k distance then you get that mental hurdle out of the way and you can focus on speed in my opinion.  But you still have plenty of time to do both.  And racing is different than training.
> 
> My girlfriend ran her first ever race in June. It was a 10k.  Her training runs were always in the 14-15 min/mile pace.  We ran the race together and she finished in 13:26 pace.  I'm not saying she was the fastest on the course but she took over a minute + off her training pace.  She was so excited and proud she signed up for a second 10k at the end of this month.  My point is, don't worry about pace yet.



Thank you all!  Distance focus it is.  Lately I’ve been trying to run for an extra .1 or .2 every few days.  I’m hoping to keep that pace


----------



## GreatLakes

MarBee said:


> Hello!  Newbie question for you experienced runners.  I just started running a couple months ago.  I am still super out of shape but definitely getting better. I started by doing C25K.  At first I could barely run for a minute, but now I’m able to run 2 miles with little difficulty.  The problem is I run super slow.  On the treadmill I keep it at 3.3 MPH speed.  So it takes me over 30 minutes to run those 2 miles.  I’m attempting to work up to the Princess 5k in February.
> My question is- when should I working on primarily: increasing the distance I can run or my speed?
> I’m not sure if it’s better to wait till I can hit the 3.2 mile mark and then try to speed it up, or if I should focus on getting to the 2.0 mile mark at a speedier time, then increase the distance.
> I’ll take any advice.  You all have been so helpful to me in the past!  Thanks in advance!



I'll echo what everyone else said about training for distance.  Once you get to the distance you can work on time but any new runner will start to get some speed improvements with just the bio-mechanical adaptations your body makes to the running.  You mention the treadmill here but I wanted to make sure you are also running outside.  The treadmill is a good tool to use but it will not train you properly for actual outdoor running in isolation.  I would make an effort to get the majority of your miles on the road as opposed to the treadmill.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?



If I have a goal pace I'll use my GPS in conjunction with a pace band so I know where I am on a mile by mile basis.  If I am very close to my goal (either just above or just under) I will keep an eye out for the pace group that is pacing that time to give me an idea of when I cross over that goal in either direction.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?



Previously, I've been using a smartwatch working with my phone's GPS.  (Fitbit Blaze, typically.)  While I don't trust the GPS speed, the timing is still mostly accurate, and I can estimate how far off it is so I know where I am on the course.

For the Disney Halfs I've run, I pretty much spent the whole thing tracking how far ahead of the sweepers I was.  ("I started in the second-to-last corral, and they're launching at 10 minute intervals, and I've maintained a 15 minute pace for four miles so I have fourteen minutes of slack.")  My goal for my next one is to be fast enough that I'm not tracking it like that.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I’m a just happy to be here runner so a watch is really all I need to keep an eye on my time. Now I have the Garmin so I’m armed with a lot more info but not really necessary for me.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD - I have only run one race so far (a 5k). I had my phone tracking, and when I got that first mile notification and was way under my PB, it really spurred me on to a great finish. However on a longer race, if I got the same notice I may pull back a little to make sure I don't run out of juice.


----------



## TheHamm

PrincessV said:


> As a Recovering Ballerina, my response to running in a tutu is "HECK NO!" Those things are hard enough to dance in - no way do I want to deal with it while running! If an outfit requires it, I'll do a Sparkle Athletic skirt, but mostly try to create outfits using my usual Skirt Sports running skirts.


I would like to know criteria for 'if an outfit requires it'



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?


Having run only a handful of races, I am interested to see what other ideas you all have.  I had run several totally blind and only had a rough target.  The don't melt 5K I ran for the 4th of July there was a pacer close to the time I thought was achievable, so I stuck near her for most of it and would do that again if there was a pacer my speed (not usually).  Thanks to people on here I learned about the manual lap button and have been using it on a track and found it helpful.  My hope was to use it when passing the mile markers Sunday and try to be consistent or at least feel less anxious about my speed.  I had hoped to race for time this weekend but I am reevaluating this based on not following my ad hoc plan last week. 

Opinions, Anyone?  Do I go for the PR on Sunday having taken week -2 off from running?  Do I do a long run and two short one this week as opposed to the three easy runs I had planned?  I had been holding the LR in the 6-7 mile range and was roughly at my previous PR, so two weeks ago I was confident I would be faster than the previous PR.  Now I am not so sure.


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> I would like to know criteria for 'if an outfit requires it'


When the outfit needs a color that Skirt Sports doesn't offer - like when I needed yellow for a Snow White theme, or pale blue for Cindy.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   My race day strategy depends on the distance of the race.   If it's a 5 k or 10k, I rely on my watch to track pace and goal.   I do a lot of math in my head to see how far ahead or behind I am (it's a great way to keep your mind occupied).

For longer races like a half or full, I start out the race by sticking with a pace group that is slower than my overall goal pace.    That way I can intentionally get warmed up with a couple of slower miles before I unleash the speed.  

I make adjustments to my race goals on the fly when weather and fitness dictate the need to do so.


----------



## MarBee

GreatLakes said:


> I'll echo what everyone else said about training for distance.  Once you get to the distance you can work on time but any new runner will start to get some speed improvements with just the bio-mechanical adaptations your body makes to the running.  You mention the treadmill here but I wanted to make sure you are also running outside.  The treadmill is a good tool to use but it will not train you properly for actual outdoor running in isolation.  I would make an effort to get the majority of your miles on the road as opposed to the treadmill.
> 
> 
> 
> If I have a goal pace I'll use my GPS in conjunction with a pace band so I know where I am on a mile by mile basis.  If I am very close to my goal (either just above or just under) I will keep an eye out for the pace group that is pacing that time to give me an idea of when I cross over that goal in either direction.



Thank you!  It’s just been soooo hot out that I’ve been in the treadmill.  I was thinking that in the Fall I would start outside.
Any tips for the transition?


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD race strategy:
I used different approaches for different distances or goals but am looking for advice.

For 10k and under, if there is a pacer close to my goal, I’ll follow for the first portion and, if I feel good, I’ll pass. I also look/listen to my phone at the markers to see if I am on track. I try no to faceplant while doing so.

I never had a speed goal for my Half so far so I was ok to use a pacer for a while to manage my energy.

My next goal is to run a HM under 2:00:00. I am training with a pace for a taget time of 1:52:00. I know that I will walk the water stops, go to the bathroom once and cannot pace myself without risking a fall looking at my iPhone. Do I start with the 1:50 pacer and sprint before and after each stops so I stay with him as long as I can thus building a buffer or do I start with the 2:00 pacer, sprint all stops and hope to have energy left to push at the end? Suggestions? I will look into pace bands.


----------



## garneska

Slogger said:


> ATTQOTD:   My race day strategy depends on the distance of the race.   If it's a 5 k or 10k, I rely on my watch to track pace and goal.   I do a lot of math in my head to see how far ahead or behind I am (it's a great way to keep your mind occupied).



I am the same i like to do the math in my head while running.  It keeps me occupied.  I know some on here are like NO MATH, but for me i do it all the time to keep myself occupied.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  My strategy is based on my goal for that race.  Like if I have one or not!  But I do tend to snoop my watch on a limited basis.  A) the GPS signals in Chicago get so screwed up that there is no use crying over false data and B) miles pass faster the less I look.
So in a 5k for speed I'll be snooping at my watch and mile marker signs way more than in longer races where I prefer the zone out and just keep basing on how I feel method. 
If I'm really focused on a very specific outcome and PR there's a lot of turning on the engines at specific pre-planned points in the race. And I'm looking to be PUSHING HARD HARD after the final engine fire spot.  
TLDR: trust my training, go by effort, stare at mile markers, laugh at terrible GPS maps afterwards because Chicago is silly.

OR Just make @DopeyBadger be your human stopwatch and follow him.  You will need to will yourself to keep up!


----------



## GreatLakes

MarBee said:


> Thank you!  It’s just been soooo hot out that I’ve been in the treadmill.  I was thinking that in the Fall I would start outside.
> Any tips for the transition?



Not really other than it is a much more enjoyable experience IMO.


----------



## roxymama

Sub QOTD for all you DCL cruise veterans out there.  I just put a deposit on our spring break 4 night Dream sailing for 2019.  Eeeeeee!!!!  Whether I talk any other family into doing the same is up in the air.
But what is all of your strategy for arrivals before embarkation?  Do you stay on disney property a night, do you stay at the airport hotel the night before.  Do you roll the dice and arrive via a plane the day of? 
We kind of don't want to spend a bajillion by tacking on WDW because we sprung for a room with a balcony.  And we like to get places early.  And we have a DCL transfer to the ship from MCO.  So I'm thinking maybe fly in night before and stay at airport hotel? 
Please help me; my logistically inclined friends.

PS Once I know the exact Castaway Cay day I'll add my 5k race for April 2019 @LSUlakes


----------



## flav

MarBee said:


> Thank you!  It’s just been soooo hot out that I’ve been in the treadmill.  I was thinking that in the Fall I would start outside.
> Any tips for the transition?


Choose a safe path, be sure that you are/stay hydrated, put sunscreen (day), be visible (night) and enjoy!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?



I used to have goals but now pretty much my only goal is don’t die.


----------



## TheHamm

Keels said:


> I used to have goals but now pretty much my only goal is don’t die.


Good Target.
Was this not a goal previously?


----------



## Keels

TheHamm said:


> Good Target.
> Was this not a goal previously?



IDK ... PoT and corral placement is important ...


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I use my Garmin primarily. Math is limited. I've never ran with a pace group, but if I see one ahead of me, I use them as motivation and will try to catch them or pass them.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: For all races, I use the watch. I click the splits manually and look at the time for the mile and make adjustments. I don't use any of the smart watch features on race day, so it's the same as the trusty old Timex Ironman.

For halfs and fulls, I carry a cheat-sheet that will have up to 5 finish times, and where I should be, time-wise, at specific splits. For a marathon, I have 1, 10, 13.1, 20 and 25 miles. It saved my butt at RCM, where I had given up on my A goal, but due to the cheat-sheet, realized I still had a 5 minute cushion at 20 miles. Did some quick runner math and pieced together a strategy to get in under the wire.

For marathons, I will make use of the pacers in different ways. Stick with a group from start to finish, use a slower group to not go out to fast, and if I'm having a bad day, try to latch on to a group near the end, just to focus on something.

There is nothing worse than having a bad day on a marathon and hear the thundering hooves of yet another pace group passing you.


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> I used to have goals but now pretty much my only goal is don’t die.



That seems to involve little to no math; so it all checks out.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I definitely look at my watch to ensure I'm hitting the pacing I'm aiming for.  But I've had my best successes when I'm running with a pacer and pace group.  I don't know any of the people I'm running with, and they don't know me, but I still feel like I'm part of a group doing the run together.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I'll use any and everything I have and whatever is provided to know how I am doing during a race. My watch, the race clocks, text message updates... Unless coach says to "run it blind". We have an interesting strategy for my next race that should keep me from mathing too much during it and just going by effort. ((12 days, omg.))


----------



## Chaitali

Ugh... stupid planning getting complicated   I had planned to do the Columbus Nationwide Half in October.  I've already registered and it was only $60.  It seemed to work out because I had a work trip in Seattle the week before so I figured I could just stop in Ohio on the way back to Maryland.  Well now, I finally looked at flights and it's all complicated.  But it's essentially going to cost an extra $250 to get to Columbus, plus it will be like a 10 hour journey with stops.  

Or I could say forget it and consider the $60 as donation to a good cause (the children's hospital).  There is a Baltimore half that same weekend.  Of course, it's $120.  But that's still cheaper than the extra costs to get to Columbus plus it would save me that extra travel time as I could get a direct flight back to Baltimore.

Columbus is a flat race and Baltimore is a hilly race.  I've done the Columbus race before and know it's a great race but I've heard good things about the Baltimore race too and it would be something new.

What would you guys do?  I'm having a hard time deciding.  I hate foregoing that race registration fee for Columbus but at least it's going to a good cause and I wouldn't have to spend extra travel money on top of it...


----------



## roxymama

Chaitali said:


> Ugh... stupid planning getting complicated   I had planned to do the Columbus Nationwide Half in October.  I've already registered and it was only $60.  It seemed to work out because I had a work trip in Seattle the week before so I figured I could just stop in Ohio on the way back to Maryland.  Well now, I finally looked at flights and it's all complicated.  But it's essentially going to cost an extra $250 to get to Columbus, plus it will be like a 10 hour journey with stops.
> 
> Or I could say forget it and consider the $60 as donation to a good cause (the children's hospital).  There is a Baltimore half that same weekend.  Of course, it's $120.  But that's still cheaper than the extra costs to get to Columbus plus it would save me that extra travel time as I could get a direct flight back to Baltimore.
> 
> Columbus is a flat race and Baltimore is a hilly race.  I've done the Columbus race before and know it's a great race but I've heard good things about the Baltimore race too and it would be something new.
> 
> What would you guys do?  I'm having a hard time deciding.  I hate foregoing that race registration fee for Columbus but at least it's going to a good cause and I wouldn't have to spend extra travel money on top of it...



You lost me at 10 hour journey with stops.


----------



## Sanchez

I am a race over planner with a well memorized detailed pace analysis. I use a Garmin and check mile times as well as pace. Nothing is done without a plan. Pitiful.


----------



## Chaitali

roxymama said:


> You lost me at 10 hour journey with stops.


 Yeah... I'm leaning toward it sounding like a waste of time too.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?



Generally, my Garmin 220 for pacing. If I find the watch GPS mileage doesn't match the miler markers, then I simply do the math in my head based on my time and the mile markers.


----------



## jmasgat

flav said:


> My next goal is to run a HM under 2:00:00. I am training with a pace for a target time of 1:52:00. I know that I will walk the water stops, go to the bathroom once and cannot pace myself without risking a fall looking at my iPhone. Do I start with the 1:50 pacer and sprint before and after each stops so I stay with him as long as I can thus building a buffer or do I start with the 2:00 pacer, sprint all stops and hope to have energy left to push at the end? Suggestions? I will look into pace bands.



I would posit that the answer to this question depends on your running style---how well you can consciously speed up or slow down at will/do you tend to run even splits---,  whether or not you will you be happy with anything under 2 (or will you feel cheated if it's not close to 1:52), and how comfortable you have felt with your training.  Personally, during a race, I try to run even splits. I'm not sure I would have the mental strength to deal with lots of micro changes in tempo. But if you are comfortable with that, then that's good.  

If it was me, I would not want to follow the 2 hour pacer, especially if you know you expect to have stops, and also, your training indicates you could be doing better than that.  I would probably try to keep the 1:50 pacer in my sights, but not worry about letting s/he go ahead when you make your stops. 

Think about whichever style will give you the greatest level of "comfort"--which I use loosely, because, of course,, it's a race!


----------



## GreatLakes

Chaitali said:


> Ugh... stupid planning getting complicated   I had planned to do the Columbus Nationwide Half in October.  I've already registered and it was only $60.  It seemed to work out because I had a work trip in Seattle the week before so I figured I could just stop in Ohio on the way back to Maryland.  Well now, I finally looked at flights and it's all complicated.  But it's essentially going to cost an extra $250 to get to Columbus, plus it will be like a 10 hour journey with stops.
> 
> Or I could say forget it and consider the $60 as donation to a good cause (the children's hospital).  There is a Baltimore half that same weekend.  Of course, it's $120.  But that's still cheaper than the extra costs to get to Columbus plus it would save me that extra travel time as I could get a direct flight back to Baltimore.
> 
> Columbus is a flat race and Baltimore is a hilly race.  I've done the Columbus race before and know it's a great race but I've heard good things about the Baltimore race too and it would be something new.
> 
> What would you guys do?  I'm having a hard time deciding.  I hate foregoing that race registration fee for Columbus but at least it's going to a good cause and I wouldn't have to spend extra travel money on top of it...



What are the details of the travel?  Are you flying into someplace other than CMH?  Is the 10 hour number the combined first leg (Seattle to Columbus) and second (Columbus to home) or just the first leg.  I love Columbus and run there often but if it is logistically a problem I'd skip it.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:   Interesting question!  It seems like most races, I don't have a plan and will check my watch at the mile markers just to see how I am doing.  

I have done a number of Halfs where I ran with a pace group for the 1st half or so of the race, and pick up the pace the rest of the way to see how I do.  

I have had a couple of races where I was going to try and PR and the weather gods slapped me down and laughed at my goals.  One I tried to stay in front of the pace group by about a minute or so, and waved at them as they passed me by during the last qtr. of the race.  

I have also had a couple of races that I did not plan to go out and PR, and ended up with one, and in those I really did not check my watch that much during the race.

So I guess my answer is ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## cavepig

I wear a watch, I know the pace I want to run, I look at the watch, but if my body says no, a watch doesn't matter. I'm a very run by feel person, maybe because of cross country days and no GPS instant feedback of pace back when.   I have only ran with a pace group once and it wasn't the one I should have gone with (cause I always doubt myself),  so started off too slow and then was playing catch up, my own fault.   I may try a pace group (my target time to get it right this time) again here soon.


----------



## Chaitali

GreatLakes said:


> What are the details of the travel?  Are you flying into someplace other than CMH?  Is the 10 hour number the combined first leg (Seattle to Columbus) and second (Columbus to home) or just the first leg.  I love Columbus and run there often but if it is logistically a problem I'd skip it.


I have a work trip to go from Baltimore to Seattle.  I thought (mistakenly) that it would be a similar price to fly back from Seattle to Columbus and then I would just have to pay for the final leg home from Columbus to Baltimore.  But when I went to book the flight through our work portal, the options were really limited.  A lot of stuff is saying not available.  There are no direct flights.  So it is taking me 10 hours to get from Seattle to Columbus because I have to stop somewhere in between.  And it costs more than just coming back to Baltimore would cost.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?



In general, my main focus during the first quarter to half mile of each race is on pace.  I use my Garmin to ensure I am not going out too fast (which is easy to do in a race environment).  After adjusting appropriately, I then more-or-less go by feel with periodic checks of my watch.

Now on to the specifics... for 5k races, I allow myself to go more by feel at the beginning even if it's faster than planned, because sometimes you just feel good, can keep it up for 3.1 miles, and set a PR.  Therefore, I don't look at my watch as much during a 5k.  For 10k's and half marathons, I absolutely force myself to slow down at the beginning of the race if I am above my goal pace.  I figure I can always speed up later if I still feel good.  I tend to look at my watch more during these longer races, although by about mid-race, I am completely going by feel.

For pace groups, I have tried to stay with them only a few times, but I have never had much luck with them.  Their pacing can be off, they sometimes try to bank time early, they don't run the tangents, they approach water stations a certain way that may not work for me, etc.  The best way I have used them is when I don't actually join them, but instead just keep an eye on them, fully knowing and accepting that they may pull ahead or behind as I run the race at my own pace.


----------



## YawningDodo

roxymama said:


> Sub QOTD for all you DCL cruise veterans out there.  I just put a deposit on our spring break 4 night Dream sailing for 2019.  Eeeeeee!!!!  Whether I talk any other family into doing the same is up in the air.
> But what is all of your strategy for arrivals before embarkation?  Do you stay on disney property a night, do you stay at the airport hotel the night before.  Do you roll the dice and arrive via a plane the day of?
> We kind of don't want to spend a bajillion by tacking on WDW because we sprung for a room with a balcony.  And we like to get places early.  And we have a DCL transfer to the ship from MCO.  So I'm thinking maybe fly in night before and stay at airport hotel?
> Please help me; my logistically inclined friends.
> 
> PS Once I know the exact Castaway Cay day I'll add my 5k race for April 2019 @LSUlakes



I've only done DCL once and it was out of Miami so not quite the same thing, BUT --

Definitely fly the day before!! I had a late afternoon flight scheduled for the day before my cruise and I still came way too close to missing the boat when it was delayed very very badly -- I missed my connection in Denver by several hours and only got onto a red-eye by the skin of my teeth after the airline initially screwed up the transfer to another carrier. I would not only fly in the day before after that experience, I would fly in as early as possible the day before, because if you miss the boat, you miss the boat, end of story (which is a good reason to get travel insurance, btw). 

As for the night before, when I'd priced out a DCL cruise from Orlando as one of our options for 2020 I discovered that the MCO Hyatt is really no cheaper than a WDW value resort per night if you're not going to the parks. If you can get a DCL transfer from a different airport-area hotel you may be able to trim that cost a bit, but purely cost-wise when I was looking at doing that type of trip I was inclined to stay at POP and just hang out at the hotel or go to Disney Springs. Of course, being on property has a way of increasing costs in general when some impulse item comes up.


----------



## Slogger

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll use any and everything I have and whatever is provided to know how I am doing during a race. My watch, the race clocks, text message updates... Unless coach says to "run it blind".............. ((12 days, omg.))



Strangely enough, I could run faster, more miles, more days, and not eat or drink during a run but the "run it blind" advice from Coach DB was something I still haven't mastered.   

12 days away....almost time to check The Weather Channel 10 day forecast!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

ATTQOTD: Still just use RunKeeper on my phone...but I’ve got to find a better way!! 

But for some silly humor...check out this picture on the DISNEY website. Hahahahaha! I mean, I know the running trails aren’t the highlight of their website, but crikey, that picture looks like it’s from 1992. Lol.


----------



## jennamfeo

Slogger said:


> 12 days away....almost time to check The Weather Channel 10 day forecast!


I know!! I have already started to obsess. For the next 10 days it looks like DC is getting a ton of rain, which means it's just gonna raise the humidity. Womp, womp. Current calculations are showing 78* with a T&D of 140 at the race start. But, of course, that could change. I wouldn't be opposed to some rain during the race, TBH.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
Well when I was actually running and racing how I paced depended a lot on the race distance and goal.  I was working up into longer races and for those I would run with no pacing, simply running by effort.  For half’s and fulls I would sometimes follow a pace group if it was for a specific goal time or have a goal time at the halfway point I would look to see if I was close.  But overall, I seem to have a poorer outcome when I pace check too much, so I try to just run.  Pick it up when I feel it is there and slow when I need to.


----------



## Bree

roxymama said:


> Sub QOTD for all you DCL cruise veterans out there.  I just put a deposit on our spring break 4 night Dream sailing for 2019.  Eeeeeee!!!!  Whether I talk any other family into doing the same is up in the air.
> But what is all of your strategy for arrivals before embarkation?  Do you stay on disney property a night, do you stay at the airport hotel the night before.  Do you roll the dice and arrive via a plane the day of?
> We kind of don't want to spend a bajillion by tacking on WDW because we sprung for a room with a balcony.  And we like to get places early.  And we have a DCL transfer to the ship from MCO.  So I'm thinking maybe fly in night before and stay at airport hotel?
> Please help me; my logistically inclined friends.
> 
> PS Once I know the exact Castaway Cay day I'll add my 5k race for April 2019 @LSUlakes



When we lived out of state I always flew in the night before. The weather should be fine, but what if there is a mechanical issue? It would be heartbreaking to miss the ship due to a plane issue. Where you stay the night before depends on transportation you choose. You can stay near the port  at a number of hotels, but that will require Uber/Lyft or a shuttle service. Prices are usually reasonable and many have free breakfast.  If you stay at WDW or the hotel at MCO, you can take the Disney Cruise bus (for a fee per person). 

What week are you going? I’m debating the Dream the 3rd week of March. My kids are itching for a cruise.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?


ATTQOTD: I usually look at a race as just another run and run it based on how I feel and how good a shape I think I’m in. Yes, sometimes I have gone out too fast and sometimes I leave some in the tank at the end but I usually finish pretty close to where I expect to finish. I run with a watch and check my pacing along the way and that may influence me to pick it up if I am pacing slower than expected.


----------



## Keels

roxymama said:


> Sub QOTD for all you DCL cruise veterans out there.  I just put a deposit on our spring break 4 night Dream sailing for 2019.  Eeeeeee!!!!  Whether I talk any other family into doing the same is up in the air.
> But what is all of your strategy for arrivals before embarkation?  Do you stay on disney property a night, do you stay at the airport hotel the night before.  Do you roll the dice and arrive via a plane the day of?
> We kind of don't want to spend a bajillion by tacking on WDW because we sprung for a room with a balcony.  And we like to get places early.  And we have a DCL transfer to the ship from MCO.  So I'm thinking maybe fly in night before and stay at airport hotel?
> Please help me; my logistically inclined friends.
> 
> PS Once I know the exact Castaway Cay day I'll add my 5k race for April 2019 @LSUlakes



When the girls and I were on the Dream in April, we stayed at the house the night before the cruise (AKA - the cheapest possible option) and then took an Uber to MCO to meet @mbwhitti, and then went straight from MCO to the port via Uber. We boarded the ship around 2 p.m. I would 100-percent do that again.

How many are in your group? If you stay at the Hyatt at the airport, I would dump the DCL transfer and just take an Uber/Lyft to the port ... you'll have it at YOUR convenience to get to the port, and one way will cost you roughly the same amount as what the DCL transfer costs per person.

Another option is to stay at a beach resort by the Port ... check out the Fly Snooze and Cruise packages on this site. For example - MCO to the Hotel, hotel stay, hotel to the cruise port and then cruise port to MCO at the Quality Inn at Kennedy Space Center is a total of $266 for three people. With the kiddo, I'd definitely fly in the day before and get a hotel out in Cocoa/Titusville/Port Canaveral with a cool pool or on the beach and get into total cruise mode, and then get a good night's sleep and get to the port as early as possible. You'll also want to fill out your online check-in ASAP so you can get the earliest Port Arrival time as possible to take advantage of as much time on the ship as possible!

Also - going to WDW for just a night is going the opposite way from MCO, so it's gonna tack on MORE travel time (at least 45 minutes) on the morning when you want to get to the ship.

Just my dos pesos!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I rely on my watch but try to look at it during certain times of a race (5k Mark, 10k mark, etc). I like running “mostly blind” if that makes sense. Had much better results in races when I wasn’t constantly looking at my watch worrying if I was hitting my goal or not. 

Speaking of races, @LSUlakes, could you modify a race for me? 

11/10 Baxter24 Richmond Half marathon (02:10/n/a)

Made the decision to fall back to the half instead of the marathon. The busyness of life has been kicking me in the butt lately and my training has suffered. Signed up for Goofy and realized I was probably breaking off more than I could chew.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I race with a watch and check my time at the race mile markers to see if I'm on pace.  For a half or full, I try to hit my target pace by the second mile and just try to hold it for the finish.  Mostly, I just aim for even splits, depending on the course, and don't try to bank time in the first half of the race.  For me, that's usually a recipe for disaster.  For shorter races, I run more by exertion levels.  A 5 or 10K is pretty much just going to be at 8-9 on the exertion scale for the entire race (which is why I'm not a huge fan of those distances!).  As for running blind (ignoring splits and not using a watch), I could never do it, because I'm terrible at estimating my pace based on feel alone.  I admire those runners who can hold a specific pace without a pacer or a watch, but I'm not one of 'em!


----------



## Kathymford

ATTQOTD: When I was running races (I'm not currently), my goal was always to PR, lol. All I knew, was what finish time I wanted. I have my Garmin and text updates from the race that shows my probably finish time usually help the most. Even still, I'm sometimes still surprised at the outcome even with all the data. I have a strict #nomath policy ... in general, not just while running. lol

Has anyone ever done any of the races at Big Sur? http://www.bigsurmarathon.org/ My niece and I are considering it, but unsure. As I mentioned, I haven't been racing in a while #thanksrundisney, and doing some travel ones seem like fun. We're looking at either the 12k or 11 mile. Anyone's experience would be great!


----------



## LSUlakes

MarBee said:


> Thank you!  It’s just been soooo hot out that I’ve been in the treadmill.  I was thinking that in the Fall I would start outside.
> Any tips for the transition?



If it is still warm do not make pace something of importance to you, instead just focus on getting in the distance. Heat will slow you down some and the run may seem a little more difficult. It will take up to a week for it to feel normal, and as temps start to drop later on your pace will come down as well. Best of luck and enjoy the outdoor runs!



roxymama said:


> That seems to involve little to no math; so it all checks out.



Best Comment of the DAY!!!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I don’t have many races under my belt and 99% of them are Disney races so we will talk about my upcoming race on October 6th. Um, I guess keep an eye on my Garmin? I have a goal time for this race so I guess making sure I’m within a certain pace range on my watch is about it?


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?



I watch my pace on my watch. I plan to run 5-15 seconds/mile faster than my goal pace to account for not running the tangents. I sometimes will set my watch's training partner to be my goal pace to give me an easy visual way to see how I'm doing overall.


----------



## mankle30

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?



The last race I did, I had my Strava or Runkeeper going on my phone as I ran, but I kept track of individual miles with a stopwatch that I'd reset every mile. I found that I was able to lock in on my pace for each mile with a little more clarity doing that.


----------



## avondale

ATTQOTD:  Usually I know what average pace I need to make my goal, and I keep an eye on my Garmin for it.  Giving some buffer due to the fact that a GPS watch will always end up measuring the race a little long.

I've actually had great experiences with pace groups.  I'd prefer them all the time, except that usually my goal isn't a nice round number.  In my first HM (the Frederick (MD) Running Festival), the pace runners for 2:10 were perfect on the times for the first 9 mile markers.  After that, I pulled ahead of them, but no doubt they kept it up.  I started with the 4:45 pace group for the Marine Corps Marathon, and they also were right on for the first 10-ish miles I was with them.  (Sadly, I did not pull ahead of that group.).  In both cases, the pace leaders told us up front we'd be walking, but not stopping, at the water stations and we'd adjust the running pace appropriately in between.

One issue with "keeping an eye" on pace groups is that if you have wave starts or even just a lot of people in the race, then each pace group will "start" a different time than you, so they could be off quite a bit from your time.  If I don't start with a pace group, then I don't trust that my time compares evenly with theirs.


----------



## camaker

flav said:


> My next goal is to run a HM under 2:00:00. I am training with a pace for a taget time of 1:52:00. I know that I will walk the water stops, go to the bathroom once and cannot pace myself without risking a fall looking at my iPhone. Do I start with the 1:50 pacer and sprint before and after each stops so I stay with him as long as I can thus building a buffer or do I start with the 2:00 pacer, sprint all stops and hope to have energy left to push at the end? Suggestions? I will look into pace bands.



There’s a big difference between running a 1:52 half and a 2:00 half. There’s also a significant difference between a 1:52 and a 1:50, too. If you’re trained for and capable of hitting your 1:52 paces you shouldn’t have any worries about or difficulties coming in under 2:00.

 That being said, going out and trying to keep up with the 1:50 pacer to “bank time” could easily end up in disaster. Trying to bank time rarely ends well and most often ends up in burning too much energy early leading to a big fade or crash late in the race. Whatever you target, I’d recommend targeting an even effort throughout with a late push if you’ve still got gas in the tank as things wind down. 

My suggestion is to pick a pace that you can maintain comfortably. Walking water stops will not cost you much time in the grand scheme of things. Maybe use those water stop slowdowns as an opportunity to spot check your pacing, if you’re worried about looking your phone during the race. Or find an app that will call out your pace to you at predefined laps so you get feedback on a regular basis without having to look. If you absolutely know you’ll have to make a pit stop, then adjust your targeted finish time to account for it, but don’t try to make up the lost time by sprinting or otherwise temporarily boosting your pace. Steady and even is what you want. 

Good luck!


----------



## roxymama

YawningDodo said:


> I've only done DCL once and it was out of Miami so not quite the same thing, BUT --
> 
> Definitely fly the day before!! I had a late afternoon flight scheduled for the day before my cruise and I still came way too close to missing the boat when it was delayed very very badly -- I missed my connection in Denver by several hours and only got onto a red-eye by the skin of my teeth after the airline initially screwed up the transfer to another carrier. I would not only fly in the day before after that experience, I would fly in as early as possible the day before, because if you miss the boat, you miss the boat, end of story (which is a good reason to get travel insurance, btw).
> 
> As for the night before, when I'd priced out a DCL cruise from Orlando as one of our options for 2020 I discovered that the MCO Hyatt is really no cheaper than a WDW value resort per night if you're not going to the parks. If you can get a DCL transfer from a different airport-area hotel you may be able to trim that cost a bit, but purely cost-wise when I was looking at doing that type of trip I was inclined to stay at POP and just hang out at the hotel or go to Disney Springs. Of course, being on property has a way of increasing costs in general when some impulse item comes up.





Bree said:


> When we lived out of state I always flew in the night before. The weather should be fine, but what if there is a mechanical issue? It would be heartbreaking to miss the ship due to a plane issue. Where you stay the night before depends on transportation you choose. You can stay near the port  at a number of hotels, but that will require Uber/Lyft or a shuttle service. Prices are usually reasonable and many have free breakfast.  If you stay at WDW or the hotel at MCO, you can take the Disney Cruise bus (for a fee per person).
> 
> What week are you going? I’m debating the Dream the 3rd week of March. My kids are itching for a cruise.





Keels said:


> When the girls and I were on the Dream in April, we stayed at the house the night before the cruise (AKA - the cheapest possible option) and then took an Uber to MCO to meet @mbwhitti, and then went straight from MCO to the port via Uber. We boarded the ship around 2 p.m. I would 100-percent do that again.
> 
> How many are in your group? If you stay at the Hyatt at the airport, I would dump the DCL transfer and just take an Uber/Lyft to the port ... you'll have it at YOUR convenience to get to the port, and one way will cost you roughly the same amount as what the DCL transfer costs per person.
> 
> Another option is to stay at a beach resort by the Port ... check out the Fly Snooze and Cruise packages on this site. For example - MCO to the Hotel, hotel stay, hotel to the cruise port and then cruise port to MCO at the Quality Inn at Kennedy Space Center is a total of $266 for three people. With the kiddo, I'd definitely fly in the day before and get a hotel out in Cocoa/Titusville/Port Canaveral with a cool pool or on the beach and get into total cruise mode, and then get a good night's sleep and get to the port as early as possible. You'll also want to fill out your online check-in ASAP so you can get the earliest Port Arrival time as possible to take advantage of as much time on the ship as possible!
> 
> Also - going to WDW for just a night is going the opposite way from MCO, so it's gonna tack on MORE travel time (at least 45 minutes) on the morning when you want to get to the ship.
> 
> Just my dos pesos!



Thanks for all the input.  I feel like cruising is like stepping up to the big leagues of vacationing 
It'll be 4/22 week because of spring break for our school.  so far just hubs and me and kiddo.  We'll see how persuasive I can be to the extended roxy family.

I'm thinking WDW resort before is out but I like some of these options.  Having the luggage go from plane to ship sounds nice but so does the freedom of uber.  At least we have time to decide.  Excited...I'll probably bug y'all again.   Now real question is will I want to run a sweaty island 5k...I think I'd kick myself if I didn't


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

BikeFan said:


> ATTQOTD: I race with a watch and check my time at the race mile markers...



+1 the whole post. If it had not been for the screen name, I thought I posted it.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?



I unwittingly use my fellow runners! Here's how it works...  To start, I'll rely mostly on the watch, as most people around me will go a little too fast. It takes me 2 to 4 miles to get fully warmed up and in the groove. When I feel that happen, I start to look around me for runners with a smooth, consistent gait. After a few races, it's easy to spot strong runners. Sometimes they are experienced with terrific form, or they are young with fresh tendons and not a care in the world. Either way, I know them when I see them. I'll check their pace on the watch, and if they are going close enough to my target, I'll keep them 20 to 30 feet in front of me. I'll periodically check their pace, but I've also learned I can feel when they start to fade without looking. So I'll maintain pace, pass them by, and look for someone else to follow. This worked very well for me at the Marine Corps Marathon last year, and at Star Wars in April.


----------



## Keels

roxymama said:


> Thanks for all the input.  I feel like cruising is like stepping up to the big leagues of vacationing
> It'll be 4/22 week because of spring break for our school.  so far just hubs and me and kiddo.  We'll see how persuasive I can be to the extended roxy family.
> 
> I'm thinking WDW resort before is out but I like some of these options.  Having the luggage go from plane to ship sounds nice but so does the freedom of uber.  At least we have time to decide.  Excited...I'll probably bug y'all again.   Now real question is will I want to run a sweaty island 5k...I think I'd kick myself if I didn't



It could be something fun for all three of y'all to do! And the bonus? They have a spot to hold bags, so you're already on the island and can just swap into swimsuits and hit the beach as soon as you're done!


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  The watch.  Always check the watch at every mile.  I try to hit pace with a 7-10 second cushion to account for inability to run a straight line.  Side note:  I got my first Garmin in either 2011 or 2012 for Mother's Day.  It has been one of the best tools in making me faster.  The instant feedback is what I needed.

3 Garmins later, and it still only comes off at bedtime (or unless DH throws a fit when we are dressed in formal wear).


----------



## Princess KP

roxymama said:


> Thanks for all the input.  I feel like cruising is like stepping up to the big leagues of vacationing
> It'll be 4/22 week because of spring break for our school.  so far just hubs and me and kiddo.  We'll see how persuasive I can be to the extended roxy family.
> 
> I'm thinking WDW resort before is out but I like some of these options.  Having the luggage go from plane to ship sounds nice but so does the freedom of uber.  At least we have time to decide.  Excited...I'll probably bug y'all again.   Now real question is will I want to run a sweaty island 5k...I think I'd kick myself if I didn't


Another option is to rent a car from MCO with drop off at Port Canaveral. There’s a shuttle that will drop you off at the port. Check Costco Travel, they  have the best rates.


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> 3 Garmins later, and it still only comes off at bedtime (or unless DH throws a fit when we are dressed in formal wear).



Wait!!! Garmin watches arent fancy enough to wear at formal gatherings.... How will I keep track of my steps and HR at these things? I'm kidding of course, but all jokes aside, I wear mine to sleep and only take it off to charge.


----------



## GreatLakes

Chaitali said:


> I have a work trip to go from Baltimore to Seattle.  I thought (mistakenly) that it would be a similar price to fly back from Seattle to Columbus and then I would just have to pay for the final leg home from Columbus to Baltimore.  But when I went to book the flight through our work portal, the options were really limited.  A lot of stuff is saying not available.  There are no direct flights.  So it is taking me 10 hours to get from Seattle to Columbus because I have to stop somewhere in between.  And it costs more than just coming back to Baltimore would cost.



I see.  I am surprised you can't get right to Columbus from Seattle.  Another option is to fly into Cincinnati or Cleveland and drive.  Both are very easy drives up or down I 71 and might be a better and cheaper option but you will have to rent a car.

As nice as that race is, and I've done the half and full, I'm not sure it is worth trying too hard if it isn't going to work logistically.



Wendy98 said:


> 3 Garmins later, and it still only comes off at bedtime (or unless DH throws a fit when we are dressed in formal wear).





LSUlakes said:


> Wait!!! Garmin watches arent fancy enough to wear at formal gatherings.... How will I keep track of my steps and HR at these things? I'm kidding of course, but all jokes aside, I wear mine to sleep and only take it off to charge.



Now that I have a VA3 I wear it all the time unless I need to charge it.  To sleep, when I'm in a suit, anywhere.  I will throw a leather band on it when I'm dressed up thought, I'm not an animal.


----------



## Kazrak

Wendy98 said:


> ATTQOTD:  The watch.  Always check the watch at every mile.  I try to hit pace with a 7-10 second cushion to account for inability to run a straight line.  Side note:  I got my first Garmin in either 2011 or 2012 for Mother's Day.  It has been one of the best tools in making me faster.  The instant feedback is what I needed.
> 
> 3 Garmins later, and it still only comes off at bedtime (or unless DH throws a fit when we are dressed in formal wear).



When I was using the Fitbit Blaze, I wore it to sleep.  It came off when I was in the shower - the half-hour or so that my morning routine took for shower, meds, shave, etc. was enough time for it to charge every day.  If I needed to dress up, I had fancier bands for it.

That's my biggest regret with the Android Wear watch I have now for daily wear - it needs a daily charge that's long enough that I need to do it overnight, so I don't have overnight heart rate any more.  I've been considering wearing my new Garmin to sleep.  (Just got a Forerunner 35 because I got sick of inaccurate phone GPS, but it's solely for running right now.)


----------



## SarahDisney

True story: I wore my Garmin to my cousin's wedding. With the regular band and everything (I hate leather, so while I do have some leather watch bands, I'm not going out of my way to buy one).
I usually take it off within an hour of getting home from work, though. I put it back on before bed and take it off as soon as I wake up (I take my fitbit off then too). I'm not used to wearing a watch around the house and it starts to bug the crap out of me when I do. There have been entire days when I don't wear this thing.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend! It's been a rainy weekend here but good times were had. For those along the gulf coast, I hope you will not be affected by the storm heading this way. Looks like the tropics are getting active with a few systems out in the Atlantic. Lets hope they stay out at sea.
> 
> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I usually just run with my watch and have a pace range that I want to hit each mile. If I fall behind I will try to make it up in the next mile or two if conditions allow, but if slowing up is due to something else, then I just try to maintain that pace and make new goals.



If I am running a race for time the only plan I have is to run as hard as I can u til I cross the finish.  I generally pick a side of the road to stay on so I can't avoid slower people but that's it.  I don't even wear my heart rate monitor during races.  



MarBee said:


> Thank you!  It’s just been soooo hot out that I’ve been in the treadmill.  I was thinking that in the Fall I would start outside.
> Any tips for the transition?



Be prepared for it be different.  Some find it harder to run outside.  Some find it easier.  I personally find it less painful than the treadmill.  It is definitely harder to pace yourself outside.  And the first hill you hit you will notice as well.   But it's all good.  You will get used to it.  



Chaitali said:


> Ugh... stupid planning getting complicated   I had planned to do the Columbus Nationwide Half in October.  I've already registered and it was only $60.  It seemed to work out because I had a work trip in Seattle the week before so I figured I could just stop in Ohio on the way back to Maryland.  Well now, I finally looked at flights and it's all complicated.  But it's essentially going to cost an extra $250 to get to Columbus, plus it will be like a 10 hour journey with stops.
> 
> Or I could say forget it and consider the $60 as donation to a good cause (the children's hospital).  There is a Baltimore half that same weekend.  Of course, it's $120.  But that's still cheaper than the extra costs to get to Columbus plus it would save me that extra travel time as I could get a direct flight back to Baltimore.
> 
> Columbus is a flat race and Baltimore is a hilly race.  I've done the Columbus race before and know it's a great race but I've heard good things about the Baltimore race too and it would be something new.
> 
> What would you guys do?  I'm having a hard time deciding.  I hate foregoing that race registration fee for Columbus but at least it's going to a good cause and I wouldn't have to spend extra travel money on top of it...



I vote for calling it a donation and going with the race closer to home. How fun will the race be if the travel is stressing you out?  Probably not very fun!


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Since a minor discussion has been started about our running watches I thought I would be a good question for the day. Do you wear your running watch all day, just to run or anywhere between?

ATTQOTD: I wear mine all of the time. The only time it comes off is to charge it. The reason for this is it is able to track steps, my all day heart rate, as well as sleep. If running gets a little tough, looking at this data can help explain why I am struggling at times.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I wear my Apple Watch all day. The Garmin just when I run.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  All day and sometimes all night.  Take it off for the shower or charging.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since a minor discussion has been started about our running watches I thought I would be a good question for the day. Do you wear your running watch all day, just to run or anywhere between?



I have a Garmin 15 and ONLY wear it when running outside.   
It's been a great GPS watch that performs basic functions well but I am looking at upgrading this year to a 235 or similar so I have the heart rate monitor too.
Maybe Santa will bring me one?!!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I put it on when I get out of the shower in the morning and take it off right before bed at night. I tried sleeping in it and it bugged me too much. Plus I don't think it gave accurate sleep data anyway. I have an original Garmin Vivoactive.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I only wear my Garmin running, to Orangetheory, or to other activity things where I want a watch or an activity tracker (hiking, dog agility, walking, etc).  I'm not really a watch person.

Tangent:  I wish that Garmins had the ability to disable the BUTTON.  Mine has the ability to disable the touchscreen to protect it from inadvertent presses, but I have more problems accidentally pushing the button by bending my wrist, especially at OTF, although I've done it just regular running as well.  I even tried wearing it on my opposite arm so that the button was pointed towards my elbow and still managed to push it, and I don't always notice right away that I've accidentally paused my workout.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD - I don't have a running watch, I do have a Wear OS watch (Huawei Watch v1) that can show running stats at a glance (as long as its connected to my phone), has its own pedometer, and can do one time HR measurements. But no continuous HR or Standalone GPS to let me run without my phone as well.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: My Garmin VA3 is only two months old, but I tend to wear it almost all day.  I charge it while sitting at my desk during the week (not today as I packed the charger for vacation and need to figure out where it is!), but I do take it off to shower as the water turns the screen on/more bright even when it is locked.  It replaced a fitbit which was not great for running, but did give better sleep stats.  I keep thinking I should take my VA3 off at bedtime as it is not useful but I simply forget.  When I had a non-running watch I wore it all the time I was not in the shower, so the current habit is not solely due to the data collection so much as lazy habits.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since a minor discussion has been started about our running watches I thought I would be a good question for the day. Do you wear your running watch all day, just to run or anywhere between?



I only wear my Garmin when running or biking.  I've got an old Fitbit One that I wear clipped onto my pocket all day that gives me my steps information.  The problem I've run into is that watches are one of my interests and on and off hobbies.  I have a variety of both quartz and mechanical watches that I really enjoy for everything from day to day to dress wear.  One of the main reasons that I got rid of my Apple Watch was that I found it was taking too much wear time away from my other watches for no real benefit other than having texts and e-mails pop up on my wrist.  So Garmin is for working out and other watches are for the rest of the day.


----------



## jmasgat

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 348648



If only that was true....Because with my candy consumption capabilities, I would be running this....

https://mtwashingtonautoroad.com/mount-washington-road-race


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I wear my apple watch all day, charge it at night.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
I do not own a garmin. I have been on the fence on which one to buy. Please give me feedback on which model is best.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  As I stated, I wear the Garmin all day, every day, except at bedtime.  At the end of the day, it is equivalent to taking the bra off, so happy to be free.

I wear it in the shower in hopes of washing the sweat and grime away.  On the rare occasion that I am in a hot tub, I take it off.  Somehow, an electronic device submerged into really hot water doesn't sound like a good idea.

Some of my current Garmin's adventures:

Hanging at the pool at Aulani?  You need to know what time it is and I was the only one wearing a watch.

 

Snorkeling in Maui:

 

Nice sunset dinner:

 

Santa Monica Beach--It goes with all swimwear.

 

Nice dinner in Yosemite?  I was pushing my luck with that.

 

I actually have it on in the formal pic.  I have gotten very good at posing with it out of sight.

 

But DH said, "Hell no."


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: When I had the Fitbit Blaze, I wore it all the time including sleep because it tracked that.  Now I have the Garmin VA3 and just wear it during the day (all day).  At night I take it off and will charge when it needs it (every 4-5 days).


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since a minor discussion has been started about our running watches I thought I would be a good question for the day. Do you wear your running watch all day, just to run or anywhere between?



When I just had a running watch (Forerunner 305 then 910XT) I just wore it for runs/bikes/swims.  When I switched to the VivoActive HR and then 3 I wear it all the time.  I only take it off to charge it (can get 3 or 4 days between charges), to update it via the USB connection, and if I'm doing yard work that may mess it up.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: I wear mine all day except for showering and sleeping.


----------



## kbenson13

Dis_Yoda said:


> I wear my Apple Watch all day. The Garmin just when I run.



Ditto for me!


----------



## SheHulk

smh this is the one day since I bought my Garmin in March that I forgot to wear it on a run.


----------



## tidefan

kbenson13 said:


> Ditto for me!


Same here, but I use the Apple Watch 3 for my runs as well.  Have been extremely happy with it.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: No watch at all for daily use. The only times I use a watch are if I'm racing for time, and that's a regular, non-GPS watch.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I just upgraded to a Fitbit Versa (I looked at Garmins but for what I need the fiitbit works great). I only take it off to charge it when I'm in the shower.  I actually bought the special edition solely because it came with an extra band that looked nicer than the rubbery ones.  Cost wise it saved me $5 to get the special edition instead of buying the regular edition with an extra band.  Also I guess I can download music on the special edition but I haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since a minor discussion has been started about our running watches I thought I would be a good question for the day. Do you wear your running watch all day, just to run or anywhere between?


ATTQOTD: Since getting the Apple Watch 3 LTE at the end of 2017, I have been using it for running and I pretty much wear it all day every day.


----------



## Kazrak

ATTQOTD: ...I think I already answered this one.  When I wore Fitbit devices that needed sporadic charging (Charge HR and then Blaze), I took them off only to shower/charge.  Current Android Wear watch (Misfit Vapor) charges overnight, and the GPS watch (Garmin 35, under a week old) I'm still getting used to, but right now it's only for running.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I have the Fitbit Alta HR. I like it because it’s thin and I have the rose gold color, so it’s pretty. I can’t set it in workout mode like I could with my old Charge HR, so it never picks up my barre or weight sessions, but it will always auto recognize my runs and give me decent HR data. I wear it at all times, only taking it off to shower which is when it charges. I can get away with wearing it during nicer evenings out, but I have been known to put it in my clutch or stash it in my pocket if my outfit has one. Gotta track my steps!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I generally only wear my Garmin during runs. Sometimes we have step challenges at work and then I'll wear it all day.


----------



## Kerry1957

ATTQOTD:  I just replaced my old good friend Timex Ironman with a VA3 music. I'm still playing with it learning what data/screens I want it to display, but I really like having lap & total run times & paces. I currently have it set for automatic 1 mile laps. I've worn it to bed a couple of times, and kept it on all day a couple of times, but I think I will end up wearing it mainly for runs and wearing my nicer analog watches for work.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Garmin Forerunner 220.  Purple and White.  I only wear it to run outdoors and sometimes when out and about on weekends.  But I don't like wearing anything on my wrists to work because I spend all day typing on a computer.  I love bracelets and have a lot of nice ones but they get reserved for days I'm not working.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend! It's been a rainy weekend here but good times were had. For those along the gulf coast, I hope you will not be affected by the storm heading this way. Looks like the tropics are getting active with a few systems out in the Atlantic. Lets hope they stay out at sea.
> 
> *QOTD: *We have discussed training for a race, pre race plans, post race plans and so on, but we havent actually discussed much about during the race. How do you make sure you are going to reach your goal during the run? Do you use race provided pacers, GPS watch, other methods?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I usually just run with my watch and have a pace range that I want to hit each mile. If I fall behind I will try to make it up in the next mile or two if conditions allow, but if slowing up is due to something else, then I just try to maintain that pace and make new goals.


To this point, my only goal has been finish, so I've relied on the mile marker clocks to make sure that I'm hitting most miles within the required pace.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since a minor discussion has been started about our running watches I thought I would be a good question for the day. Do you wear your running watch all day, just to run or anywhere between?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I wear mine all of the time. The only time it comes off is to charge it. The reason for this is it is able to track steps, my all day heart rate, as well as sleep. If running gets a little tough, looking at this data can help explain why I am struggling at times.


FitBit Blaze is my running watch, so all day except for showers.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I wear my Garmin 645 all day, but take it off to sleep.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> Wait!!! Garmin watches arent fancy enough to wear at formal gatherings....



The black ones are, IF you put an analog face on it.

ATTQOTD: I wear my Garmin all the time except for shower, sleep, and pool. I know it's rated to 5 ATM, but it just feels weird wearing a watch in the water.


----------



## Kathymford

Dis_Yoda said:


> I wear my Apple Watch all day. The Garmin just when I run.



THIS. No watches while sleeping, although, I've considered wearing my Garmin for sleep tracking, but then I would have to really pay attention to when it needs to charge and I'm bad at that. Lol


----------



## ZellyB

Like others, I wear my Apple watch during the day.  Garmin 220 only when I run.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: It varies. Always when I run. Some times I will wear it all day. Depends on my mood. Never to bed.


----------



## Chaitali

I wear my fitbit charge all the time, even when I sleep.  I just take it off for showering and charging.  I wear my Garmin only for runs.


----------



## avondale

I have a Garmin Vivoactive 3 that I got in July on Prime Day.  It was an appearance upgrade from the Forerunner 235 that I had previously.  The white band and rose gold looks at least a bit less "fitnessy" than the loud colors on others (and I don't like black).

I wear it constantly except for about 30 minutes a day for it to charge while I shower, etc.  I am OCD about measuring steps, HR, calories, and so on, and I like having the time with me (but not my phone).

I love that it is waterproof so that I can wash it easily as needed, although very little sticks to the default plastic band.  Also love the touch screen instead of having multiple buttons - seems much more modern.

Also, I love, love, love the alarm function, as does my husband.  I can wake myself up in the morning with a more subtle buzzing on my wrist instead of the blaring alarm clock.  About 99.9% of the time, I wake up significantly before him.


----------



## cavepig

I only wear my Garmin when I run as I don't count steps or anything during the day.  I wear a regular Timex watch the rest of the day.    I don't know if I could sleep with something on my wrist, I thought the Coast to Coast band was annoying enough to sleep with!


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD:  Fitbit Alta during the day at home and alland for all treadmill runs. Garmin Foreruuner 35 when training outside or for a race. The Garmin is just too bulky to wear all the time.



roxymama said:


> But what is all of your strategy for arrivals before embarkation?  Do you stay on disney property a night, do you stay at the airport hotel the night before.  Do you roll the dice and arrive via a plane the day of?
> We kind of don't want to spend a bajillion by tacking on WDW because we sprung for a room with a balcony.  And we like to get places early.  And we have a DCL transfer to the ship from MCO.  So I'm thinking maybe fly in night before and stay at airport hotel?
> Please help me; my logistically inclined friends.



Another reason to go out a day early: Chicago’s freaky rainstorms which can shut down - or flood - the airport. As others have said, check out the hotels actually near the port you are leaving from. We do not cruise DCL, but for 2/3 of our cruises we have arrived the day before. Another option to explore: some cruise lines offer a ‘book your airfare with us and we will guarantee you get to the ship no matter what’ service. Their pricing might be out of line with what you find, but it might be similar.


----------



## Disney at Heart

No watch here! Keep my miles/ pace on the free version of Map My Run, but don’t obsess about data. DH has a Garmin, but only wears it for running.


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: I wear my Apple watch for indoor and outdoor runs, and all day for the most part.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I am a duel watch wearer. I only take my Garmin (Vivoactive 3) off when I shower. I take my Fitbit Charge off when I shower and when I sleep. I usually charge them while I am in the shower (birds and stones, y'all!). After reading everyone's responses, I almost considered taking my Garmin off when I sleep as well (their sleep data is not that helpful to me anyway), but then @avondale reminded me that I like the alarm feature too much! It's my backup, backup, backup alarm.


----------



## lahobbs4

So my gym just upgraded their treadmills. I was just getting to where I could run 5 miles on one so I was prepared for my 7 miles today.

Welp, the new ones are super cool and energy efficient but have a PERMANENT 4 or 5 incline. Guys, I don't do that! I'm a 1.5 TOPS. I made it 2 miles and my calves were yelling at me. I had to go outside in the blazing sun and 100 degree to get 2 more miles and then I died. 

UGH.


----------



## Smilelea

avondale said:


> Also, I love, love, love the alarm function, as does my husband. I can wake myself up in the morning with a more subtle buzzing on my wrist instead of the blaring alarm clock. About 99.9% of the time, I wake up significantly before him


p

This but with my Fitbit charge. 

I onky take if off to shower and charge. I really try to pay attention when the battery is getting low so that I can plug it in after I logged my minimum steps and  activity for the day. Otherwise, I don't want to move because there isn't anything to track it and it feels like wasted energy


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since a minor discussion has been started about our running watches I thought I would be a good question for the day. Do you wear your running watch all day, just to run or anywhere between?


No running watch or any other tracking gear for me.  I know how slow, I mean fast I can run.  I don't even own a cell phone.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I stopped wearing watches many years ago, I feel like I am in vacation that way. After careful introspection and analysis, I concluded that I did not want a watch that watches me. The money I save goes to... Smaller phone (went from iPhone 6+ to X) with better camera and waterproof or my Dopey 2020 funds.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since a minor discussion has been started about our running watches I thought I would be a good question for the day. Do you wear your running watch all day, just to run or anywhere between?



I only wear my 920 when running, biking, or swimming. I have a dress watch, an Apple Watch, and few knockoffs I wear to work.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since a minor discussion has been started about our running watches I thought I would be a good question for the day. Do you wear your running watch all day, just to run or anywhere between?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I wear mine all of the time. The only time it comes off is to charge it. The reason for this is it is able to track steps, my all day heart rate, as well as sleep. If running gets a little tough, looking at this data can help explain why I am struggling at times.



I don’t wear any watches.  I have my heart rate monitor that I wear on my wrist only while running.  As soon as I am done it comes off. I don’t see the benefits of an Apple Watch yet to justify the expense.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since a minor discussion has been started about our running watches I thought I would be a good question for the day. Do you wear your running watch all day, just to run or anywhere between?



I've gone back and forth on this.  I have used Garmins for many, many years, and prior to my current version, I only wore them when running.  However, when I first got my Garmin 935, I decided to test out the sleep data, track my steps, and try the 24-hour HR feature, so I wore it all day and all night.  I would only take it off when showering and charging.  Unfortunately, my skin (under the watch) wasn't really a fan of this constant use, so I switched back to using it only during the runs.  This, however, creates a problem with the watch's calculation of my resting HR since I only have it on when my heart rate is elevated.  So now, I use it during my runs (mostly in the morning), but I also try to remember to put it on again when I get home from work until I go to bed in order to get a good resting HR number.


----------



## Keels

I wear my VA3 almost all the time, though I've noticed I've started taking it off in the middle of the night and will find it in random places.


----------



## dis_or_dat

For those who race with their watches and look at the mile markers (samesies!) do you also set alerts for when you're running above/below pace? I did for one and felt so defeated whenever I heard the "sad" alert.

Also, I only wear my garmin when I run. I try to wear my regular watch to keep it wound.

@lahobbs4 that sounds horrible!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
No running watches for me.  When I do run it is with the strava app on my phone.  

On the ankle front I had my post op appointment today.  I am now in a lovely blue cast for two weeks.  It was pretty freaky to see the bandages come off and get to view the actual wound site, before they put the cast on.  The incision was a lot bigger than I thought it would be.  It is going to make for a pretty big scar.  the doctor also spent a lot of time talking to me about how bad the tendon and several ligaments were, and how I was headed for full rupture if I did not address it.  

Also, I am not much of a fan of this cast.  What feels heavier, bulkier and hotter than the brace I had been wearing?  My cast of course!  Well at least it is the next step.  I will take what ever I can get.


----------



## LdyStormy76

lahobbs4 said:


> So my gym just upgraded their treadmills. I was just getting to where I could run 5 miles on one so I was prepared for my 7 miles today.
> 
> Welp, the new ones are super cool and energy efficient but have a PERMANENT 4 or 5 incline. Guys, I don't do that! I'm a 1.5 TOPS. I made it 2 miles and my calves were yelling at me. I had to go outside in the blazing sun and 100 degree to get 2 more miles and then I died.
> 
> UGH.


Fill out a comment card and request a follow up.  If you are at a park district or small gym (anything other than a chain) you should get a response. There should be a way to change the programming on them to return that setting to user choice.  That type of incline setting is not reasonable for most runners so you will most likely not be the only one complaining.


----------



## FFigawi

dis_or_dat said:


> For those who race with their watches and look at the mile markers (samesies!) do you also set alerts for when you're running above/below pace? I did for one and felt so defeated whenever I heard the "sad" alert.



I sometimes will set the pace alert, but for much slower than the pace I want to run. If my goal is 9 min/mile, for example, I might set it at 845 and 920 because I know I will vary between 850-910 anyway.


----------



## Waiting2goback

I have to vent a little and this is the only place where I know people will understand.  For the last two months I have found my motivation.  Prior to that I was running still, I would just skip a run here and there.  The last two months I haven't really skipped any runs (I missed a run last week because I felt my plantar fasciitis coming back so I took a run off and did my stretches, which worked).  These last couple of runs I have had have just been brutal mentally.  The heat and humidity up here in MA has been record breaking this last month.  We reached 96 this week, which for MA is high for this time of year, along with high humidity.  I realized you southerners are used to this but we are not.  I run in such a hilly area on top of it so my times are 3:00/mile slower than what I was preinjury.  

I know the important thing is, I am out there at 5:30 am doing it.  Not making excuses anymore. But it is so discouraging.   My body won't loosen up for these runs.  My Achilles both have tendinitis right now so they are very sore. And I have a 1/2 marathon at the end of the month.  It will be my first race for time since September of 2015.  All my races since then were fun races, races with other people to help them, or races during my injury comeback where I just wanted to finish.  

I know I am rambling.  I also know that eventually cooler temps will return and the humidity will disappear.  The course for the race is very flat and along the ocean so I may surprise myself on time since I am training on ridiculous hills and humidity,  it right now it is just so frustrating.  I haven't had a 100+ mile month since before my injury, which is over 2 years now, but I am giving myself a goal of at least 100 miles this month.  I will be posting my results and if I don't make it you all have permission to yell at me.  

OK, I am done.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## flav

Waiting2goback said:


> I have to vent a little and this is the only place where I know people will understand.  For the last two months I have found my motivation.  Prior to that I was running still, I would just skip a run here and there.  The last two months I haven't really skipped any runs (I missed a run last week because I felt my plantar fasciitis coming back so I took a run off and did my stretches, which worked).  These last couple of runs I have had have just been brutal mentally.  The heat and humidity up here in MA has been record breaking this last month.  We reached 96 this week, which for MA is high for this time of year, along with high humidity.  I realized you southerners are used to this but we are not.  I run in such a hilly area on top of it so my times are 3:00/mile slower than what I was preinjury.
> 
> I know the important thing is, I am out there at 5:30 am doing it.  Not making excuses anymore. But it is so discouraging.   My body won't loosen up for these runs.  My Achilles both have tendinitis right now so they are very sore. And I have a 1/2 marathon at the end of the month.  It will be my first race for time since September of 2015.  All my races since then were fun races, races with other people to help them, or races during my injury comeback where I just wanted to finish.
> 
> I know I am rambling.  I also know that eventually cooler temps will return and the humidity will disappear.  The course for the race is very flat and along the ocean so I may surprise myself on time since I am training on ridiculous hills and humidity,  it right now it is just so frustrating.  I haven't had a 100+ mile month since before my injury, which is over 2 years now, but I am giving myself a goal of at least 100 miles this month.  I will be posting my results and if I don't make it you all have permission to yell at me.
> 
> OK, I am done.  Thanks for listening.


I ran a 100 miles month once in my life and never had to go over the type of obstacles you had (injuries). All I know is that you are doing what everyone on this thread is saying to do, you are listening to your body, you are running here now in your actual state, even when the world seems to make it difficult and you reach for external support when you need it. Congratulations. Keep it up. And we want you to stay with this community for many years so, no yelling. Looking forward to read your results and race recap!


----------



## Jules76126

Waiting2goback said:


> I have to vent a little and this is the only place where I know people will understand.  For the last two months I have found my motivation.  Prior to that I was running still, I would just skip a run here and there.  The last two months I haven't really skipped any runs (I missed a run last week because I felt my plantar fasciitis coming back so I took a run off and did my stretches, which worked).  These last couple of runs I have had have just been brutal mentally.  The heat and humidity up here in MA has been record breaking this last month.  We reached 96 this week, which for MA is high for this time of year, along with high humidity.  I realized you southerners are used to this but we are not.  I run in such a hilly area on top of it so my times are 3:00/mile slower than what I was preinjury.
> 
> I know the important thing is, I am out there at 5:30 am doing it.  Not making excuses anymore. But it is so discouraging.   My body won't loosen up for these runs.  My Achilles both have tendinitis right now so they are very sore. And I have a 1/2 marathon at the end of the month.  It will be my first race for time since September of 2015.  All my races since then were fun races, races with other people to help them, or races during my injury comeback where I just wanted to finish.
> 
> I know I am rambling.  I also know that eventually cooler temps will return and the humidity will disappear.  The course for the race is very flat and along the ocean so I may surprise myself on time since I am training on ridiculous hills and humidity,  it right now it is just so frustrating.  I haven't had a 100+ mile month since before my injury, which is over 2 years now, but I am giving myself a goal of at least 100 miles this month.  I will be posting my results and if I don't make it you all have permission to yell at me.
> 
> OK, I am done.  Thanks for listening.



I feel you. It has been so hot. I was ready for a little cooler down. You running Smuttynose? I think you will find you will surprise yourself come race day. I ran last week in Maine and it was so nice to run along the beach in a flatter environment and of course my pace and distance improved. And if you don't hit this month's mileage goal, just remember that cooler temps are ahead and soon we will be complaining about all the snow and ice.


----------



## LSUlakes

Had to take the day off because DS is sick. He has been running a fever around 102. Little pixie dust he gets better soon would help. We leave Tuesday for a trip to WDW.


----------



## PrincessV

lahobbs4 said:


> So my gym just upgraded their treadmills. I was just getting to where I could run 5 miles on one so I was prepared for my 7 miles today.
> 
> Welp, the new ones are super cool and energy efficient but have a PERMANENT 4 or 5 incline. Guys, I don't do that! I'm a 1.5 TOPS. I made it 2 miles and my calves were yelling at me. I had to go outside in the blazing sun and 100 degree to get 2 more miles and then I died.
> 
> UGH.


That's insane! I use a 5 (%? degree? I actually have no idea what that number represents!) when I'm specifically doing hill repeats - no way is that a normal state. Definitely ask someone about it!



dis_or_dat said:


> For those who race with their watches and look at the mile markers (samesies!) do you also set alerts for when you're running above/below pace?


I use a plain old watch, no GPS or anything, so no sad alerts!



Waiting2goback said:


> I have to vent a little and this is the only place where I know people will understand.


I hear ya - vent away! Every. ding-dang. year. I question the sanity of marathon training in the ludicrous heat that is FL in August/September. By this time, it's been ludicrously hot for 5-6 months straight and the cumulative effect is simply life-sucking. I _love_ running and never, ever feel like it's a chore... but even I have a hard time making myself go out the door some days this time of year. Hang in there, keep your eye on the prize and remember that it really won't be like this forever!



LSUlakes said:


> Had to take the day off because DS is sick. He has been running a fever around 102. Little pixie dust he gets better soon would help. We leave Tuesday for a trip to WDW.


It never fails - illness _always_ seems to strike right before a trip, right?! Sending healing thoughts his way.


----------



## BikeFan

Waiting2goback said:


> I have to vent a little and this is the only place where I know people will understand.  For the last two months I have found my motivation.  Prior to that I was running still, I would just skip a run here and there.  The last two months I haven't really skipped any runs (I missed a run last week because I felt my plantar fasciitis coming back so I took a run off and did my stretches, which worked).  These last couple of runs I have had have just been brutal mentally.  The heat and humidity up here in MA has been record breaking this last month.  We reached 96 this week, which for MA is high for this time of year, along with high humidity.  I realized you southerners are used to this but we are not.  I run in such a hilly area on top of it so my times are 3:00/mile slower than what I was preinjury.
> 
> I know the important thing is, I am out there at 5:30 am doing it.  Not making excuses anymore. But it is so discouraging.   My body won't loosen up for these runs.  My Achilles both have tendinitis right now so they are very sore. And I have a 1/2 marathon at the end of the month.  It will be my first race for time since September of 2015.  All my races since then were fun races, races with other people to help them, or races during my injury comeback where I just wanted to finish.
> 
> I know I am rambling.  I also know that eventually cooler temps will return and the humidity will disappear.  The course for the race is very flat and along the ocean so I may surprise myself on time since I am training on ridiculous hills and humidity,  it right now it is just so frustrating.  I haven't had a 100+ mile month since before my injury, which is over 2 years now, but I am giving myself a goal of at least 100 miles this month.  I will be posting my results and if I don't make it you all have permission to yell at me.
> 
> OK, I am done.  Thanks for listening.



First, I have huge respect for you and anyone else getting out at 5:30.  I'm almost never a morning runner except when I run with my club on the weekends, so props to those of you who can get out first thing in the morning!  Second, yes, the heat/humidity combo can and will slow you down, so don't worry too much about your pace and perceived effort in these temps.  We southerners are "used to it" in the sense we experience it all summer, but I don't know anyone who's a fan of it or does well in longer races in these conditions.  Honestly, I've mostly been running on the treadmill this summer - I'm just tired being sweaty, sticky, and exhausted every run!  Plus, I don't plan on doing any of my target races in these conditions, so I'm not going to spend too much effort acclimating to them.  Just log your miles and know that when the cool temps return, you're going to be that much faster.  Best of luck to you and I hope that tendinitis gets better!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since a minor discussion has been started about our running watches I thought I would be a good question for the day. Do you wear your running watch all day, just to run or anywhere between?


I am falling behind now that school started. 

I wear an Apple Watch all day everyday. I only take it off when I sleep and shower.


----------



## AFwifelife

LSUlakes said:


> Had to take the day off because DS is sick. He has been running a fever around 102. Little pixie dust he gets better soon would help. We leave Tuesday for a trip to WDW.



Hope he gets better quick! How long are you there? We go down next Friday for the weekend.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> Had to take the day off because DS is sick. He has been running a fever around 102. Little pixie dust he gets better soon would help. We leave Tuesday for a trip to WDW.



5 days with a sick kid may feel like an eternity, but it is plenty of time to kick some crud!
Children's tylenol is kind of like pixie dust in my experience.  May the force be with you on your 'day off' that is often more work than places of employment.


----------



## jennamfeo

BikeFan said:


> First, I have huge respect for you and anyone else getting out at 5:30.


I appreciate this comment so much as I wait for my coffee to kick in. These 5am wake up calls are rough.

Guys, I am 10 days out from my race and my biggest concern right now is the weather. I obviously can't get an accurate forecast 10 days out but I am predicting it to be 72 degrees at race start (yay!) with like 90% humidity (BOO!) and I am not ready for it. It's been "humid" here thanks to monsoon season, but we usually max out around 30%-40%. I know I can't ~do~ anything about it, but let me complain a little. I just had an awesome workout this morning and the weather was perfect, so I am bummed out about the potential weather situation ruining my goals.

C'est la vie.


----------



## garneska

opusone said:


> I've gone back and forth on this.  I have used Garmins for many, many years, and prior to my current version, I only wore them when running.  However, when I first got my Garmin 935, I decided to test out the sleep data, track my steps, and try the 24-hour HR feature, so I wore it all day and all night.  I would only take it off when showering and charging.  Unfortunately, my skin (under the watch) wasn't really a fan of this constant use, so I switched back to using it only during the runs.  This, however, creates a problem with the watch's calculation of my resting HR since I only have it on when my heart rate is elevated.  So now, I use it during my runs (mostly in the morning), but I also try to remember to put it on again when I get home from work until I go to bed in order to get a good resting HR number.



How do you like the 935?  I have a garmin vioactive first generation and i am going to upgrade.  Trying to decide between the 645 and the 935. i am not really doing triathlons at the moment but feel like i will do them again.  @FFigawi and @Keels because you guys might have an opinion thought i would tag you.  Am hoping to get swimming again soon (i am not a fan but i like the cross training) have had work conflicts keeping me from it.  I am not sure if i will ever get past that sprint tri as the swim is killer but hoping to at some point just not sure if that is next year or 5 years from now.


----------



## TheHamm

jennamfeo said:


> I appreciate this comment so much as I wait for my coffee to kick in. These 5am wake up calls are rough.


Here! Here!



jennamfeo said:


> Guys, I am 10 days out from my race and my biggest concern right now is the weather. I obviously can't get an accurate forecast 10 days out but I am predicting it to be 72 degrees at race start (yay!) with like 90% humidity (BOO!) and I am not ready for it. It's been "humid" here thanks to monsoon season, but we usually max out around 30%-40%. I know I can't ~do~ anything about it, but let me complain a little. I just had an awesome workout this morning and the weather was perfect, so I am bummed out about the potential weather situation ruining my goals.
> 
> C'est la vie.


I don't know about the rest of the people here, 72 and 90+ humidity with a 5:30 wake up call has led me to believe I do not like running as much as I thought I did.  Also, I am convinced I pay more attention and more bothered by weather in the last year of running than in all of the time I had to walk and bike to school and work.  
I keep telling myself this weekend's race with the every increasing probability of rain would actually be better than the early morning, darkness clouded with humid fog I have been enduring.  Also, races start later than mom runs, so at least I will have time for coffee _before_ the race?  Still, I whine and waver in resolve.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Waiting2goback said:


> Not making excuses anymore. But it is so discouraging. My body won't loosen up for these runs.


More than anything, I just wanted to say thank you for sharing your struggles.  It's very easy to think that running is always fun and perfect when we only see and hear the good stuff.  But in reality there are a lot of days when it challenges us and we just have to get through it.


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> I appreciate this comment so much as I wait for my coffee to kick in. These 5am wake up calls are rough.
> 
> Guys, I am 10 days out from my race and my biggest concern right now is the weather. I obviously can't get an accurate forecast 10 days out but I am predicting it to be 72 degrees at race start (yay!) with like 90% humidity (BOO!) and I am not ready for it. It's been "humid" here thanks to monsoon season, but we usually max out around 30%-40%. I know I can't ~do~ anything about it, but let me complain a little. I just had an awesome workout this morning and the weather was perfect, so I am bummed out about the potential weather situation ruining my goals.
> 
> C'est la vie.



That's less humid than what I'm running in right now, but still damp. Just have some wet wipes and dry clothes to change into at the end of the race.


----------



## Bree

I posted this in my journal, but I'm over the moon excited and wanted to share here too.

I hit my goal of running 1000 miles in 2018 today.  ONE THOUSAND MILES!!!


----------



## opusone

garneska said:


> How do you like the 935?  I have a garmin vioactive first generation and i am going to upgrade.  Trying to decide between the 645 and the 935. i am not really doing triathlons at the moment but feel like i will do them again.  @FFigawi and @Keels because you guys might have an opinion thought i would tag you.  Am hoping to get swimming again soon (i am not a fan but i like the cross training) have had work conflicts keeping me from it.  I am not sure if i will ever get past that sprint tri as the swim is killer but hoping to at some point just not sure if that is next year or 5 years from now.



I love the 935.  As someone who likes to upgrade every couple/few years, I truly can't imagine upgrading anytime in the near future.  The 935 does just about everything you can imagine (basically everything the Fenix 5 does), is a great form factor, quickly acquires satellites, and is easy to sync with either your phone or WiFi.  In addition, you can easily swap out the bands if you want different colors, which at first I thought was a little ridiculous, but I actually do switch colors fairly often.

I also like some of the software differences from my previous version.  The auto lap feature still works even when you are using a workout.  On my previous watch (Garmin 225), if I did a custom workout (e.g. 3x2mi), the auto lap feature would be disabled and wouldn't work during the 2 mile intervals, but on the 935, it still does.  I also like that you can turn off or on the auto lap feature while you are already running (I switch this feature off when I do a speed workout on the track so that it doesn't potentially auto lap before I finish a 1600m interval, but I often forget to turn it back on until I've already started the next run).  No problem with the 935 since I can switch on the fly.

As far as the multi-sport features, I actually haven't used them yet (except for using the watch in bike mode when I go for a ride).  However, I have read about the multi-sport features, and if I ever get back into triathlons, I think this watch will work quite well.


----------



## kbenson13

TheHamm said:


> Here! Here!
> 
> 
> I don't know about the rest of the people here, 72 and 90+ humidity with a 5:30 wake up call has led me to believe I do not like running as much as I thought I did.  Also, I am convinced I pay more attention and more bothered by weather in the last year of running than in all of the time I had to walk and bike to school and work.
> I keep telling myself this weekend's race with the every increasing probability of rain would actually be better than the early morning, darkness clouded with humid fog I have been enduring.  Also, races start later than mom runs, so at least I will have time for coffee _before_ the race?  Still, I whine and waver in resolve.



Meanwhile I can only dream of 72 degrees and 90% humidity down here in Houston.  We're at least a few weeks away from mornings being that "cool"!  Yesterday it was 79 Degrees with 97% humidity at around 5:30AM and I actually thought it felt pretty nice relative to what I've been experiencing over the last few months...


----------



## TheHamm

kbenson13 said:


> Meanwhile I can only dream of 72 degrees and 90% humidity down here in Houston.  We're at least a few weeks away from mornings being that "cool"!  Yesterday it was 79 Degrees with 97% humidity at around 5:30AM and I actually thought it felt pretty nice relative to what I've been experiencing over the last few months...



No thanks, I'd prefer snow.  It really is all relative!


----------



## Waiting2goback

flav said:


> I ran a 100 miles month once in my life and never had to go over the type of obstacles you had (injuries). All I know is that you are doing what everyone on this thread is saying to do, you are listening to your body, you are running here now in your actual state, even when the world seems to make it difficult and you reach for external support when you need it. Congratulations. Keep it up. And we want you to stay with this community for many years so, no yelling. Looking forward to read your results and race recap!



thanks.  



Jules76126 said:


> I feel you. It has been so hot. I was ready for a little cooler down. You running Smuttynose? I think you will find you will surprise yourself come race day. I ran last week in Maine and it was so nice to run along the beach in a flatter environment and of course my pace and distance improved. And if you don't hit this month's mileage goal, just remember that cooler temps are ahead and soon we will be complaining about all the snow and ice.



I'm doing Smuttynose, yes.  I keep telling myself at the end of September, along the ocean, it is bound to be in the 50's for the race.  And I did do a training run on vacation in Maine.  My pace was back in the 9's, which is still slower than preinjury but way better than what I have been doing.  It's not all about the time though.  I just want to get back to the point where 6-8 miles is "easy" again.  



PrincessV said:


> That's insane! I use a 5 (%? degree? I actually have no idea what that number represents!) when I'm specifically doing hill repeats - no way is that a normal state. Definitely ask someone about it!
> 
> 
> I use a plain old watch, no GPS or anything, so no sad alerts!
> 
> 
> I hear ya - vent away! Every. ding-dang. year. I question the sanity of marathon training in the ludicrous heat that is FL in August/September. By this time, it's been ludicrously hot for 5-6 months straight and the cumulative effect is simply life-sucking. I _love_ running and never, ever feel like it's a chore... but even I have a hard time making myself go out the door some days this time of year. Hang in there, keep your eye on the prize and remember that it really won't be like this forever!
> 
> 
> It never fails - illness _always_ seems to strike right before a trip, right?! Sending healing thoughts his way.



Thanks.  I know I'll be fine.  



BikeFan said:


> First, I have huge respect for you and anyone else getting out at 5:30.  I'm almost never a morning runner except when I run with my club on the weekends, so props to those of you who can get out first thing in the morning!  Second, yes, the heat/humidity combo can and will slow you down, so don't worry too much about your pace and perceived effort in these temps.  We southerners are "used to it" in the sense we experience it all summer, but I don't know anyone who's a fan of it or does well in longer races in these conditions.  Honestly, I've mostly been running on the treadmill this summer - I'm just tired being sweaty, sticky, and exhausted every run!  Plus, I don't plan on doing any of my target races in these conditions, so I'm not going to spend too much effort acclimating to them.  Just log your miles and know that when the cool temps return, you're going to be that much faster.  Best of luck to you and I hope that tendinitis gets better!



Thanks.  



Sleepless Knight said:


> More than anything, I just wanted to say thank you for sharing your struggles.  It's very easy to think that running is always fun and perfect when we only see and hear the good stuff.  But in reality there are a lot of days when it challenges us and we just have to get through it.



I know what you mean.  I follow people on instagram and they always make it look so easy.  Makes me feel like I am doing something wrong when it feels like I am pulling a trailer truck behind me.


----------



## FFigawi

garneska said:


> How do you like the 935?  I have a garmin vioactive first generation and i am going to upgrade.  Trying to decide between the 645 and the 935. i am not really doing triathlons at the moment but feel like i will do them again.  @FFigawi and @Keels because you guys might have an opinion thought i would tag you.  Am hoping to get swimming again soon (i am not a fan but i like the cross training) have had work conflicts keeping me from it.  I am not sure if i will ever get past that sprint tri as the swim is killer but hoping to at some point just not sure if that is next year or 5 years from now.



I have a 920 which I do not want to upgrade. If I had to choose one to switch to, though, I'd buy a 935. Better battery life for triathlons, and more features too.


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> How do you like the 935?  I have a garmin vioactive first generation and i am going to upgrade.  Trying to decide between the 645 and the 935. i am not really doing triathlons at the moment but feel like i will do them again.  @FFigawi and @Keels because you guys might have an opinion thought i would tag you.  Am hoping to get swimming again soon (i am not a fan but i like the cross training) have had work conflicts keeping me from it.  I am not sure if i will ever get past that sprint tri as the swim is killer but hoping to at some point just not sure if that is next year or 5 years from now.



@opusone has done a great job breaking things down already. I just wanted to throw another vote the way of the 935. I upgraded a year ago from the 235 to the 935 and have been very happy with the move. The 935 has been a huge upgrade in comfort, capabilities and reliability.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following posters with races:

07 - @Baloo in MI - Run Woodstock 100 Miler (NG / N/A)
08 - @michigandergirl  - Holland Haven Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - Turtle Krawl 5k (0:45:00 / N/A)
09 - @Sleepless Knight - San Francisco Giant Race (NG / N/A)
09 - theHamm - Run Wild for the Detroit Zoo 10K (1:12:00 / N/A)

Best of luck this and my apologies on being late to post the list this week! If you need to revise you goal or make a change of some sort, please let me know. If any else has a race they would like to add, let me know and I will be more than happy to add it to the list.


----------



## LSUlakes

It's Friday and it's time for our *Fun Friday QOTD: *Well I'm going to post this one for selfish reasons today. We leave Tuesday for a trip to WDW. It will be our first time for Food & Wine as well as MNSSHP. Any tips or must do's for either event is appreciated!

ATTQOTD: We are excited about MNSSHP and as a family we are going with a Beauty and the Beast theme. Pics to be posted after the party lol. DS slept basically all night last night and did not have a fever this morning!!!!! I noticed this week Mercy Me played at Epcot, which I would have been thrilled to see. We have some decent bands there next week so its not the worse, but it would have been fun to see Mercy Me.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following posters with races:
> 
> 07 - @Baloo in MI - Run Woodstock 100 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @michigandergirl  - Holland Haven Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - Turtle Krawl 5k (0:45:00 / N/A)
> 09 - @Sleepless Knight - San Francisco Giant Race (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck this and my apologies on being late to post the list this week! If you need to revise you goal or make a change of some sort, please let me know. If any else has a race they would like to add, let me know and I will be more than happy to add it to the list.



I had been planning to run this weekend and had posted September 9 - theHamm - Run Wild for the Detroit Zoo 10K (?/NA)
but will revise this to September 9 - theHamm - Run Wild for the Detroit Zoo 10K (1:12/NA).  If the rain prediction currently at 90% holds I will be a DNS and push to the Detroit Women's Half Marathon 10K the following weekend and consider my registration a donation to the zoo.  

Should anyone have an explanation of how they plan or evaluate the likelihood of their target time, I would appreciate it.  I basically went slightly lower than my current PR for the distance, which is also the pace I ran for recent 5 & 7 mile runs through the neighborhood that is less flat than the course.  While many people comment on the excitement of the race causing them to go out too fast or sustain a more brisk pace, I am also curious as to _how much_ faster people find they do based on race day excitement.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> It's Friday and it's time for our *Fun Friday QOTD: *Well I'm going to post this one for selfish reasons today. We leave Tuesday for a trip to WDW. It will be our first time for Food & Wine as well as MNSSHP. Any tips or must do's for either event is appreciated!



ATTFFQOTD:
MNSSHP:  This is our favorite party!  We've done it both in costume and in normal park gear.  It's fun both ways.  Plan to spend some time trick or treating.  The cast members are great and they usually give out good candy, not off brand crap.  Also, take the time to find a good spot for the parade.  For me, it's far and away the best parade that WDW puts on.  The characters are dressed up in their Halloween costumes and you get characters that don't normally show up out of their attractions like the hitchhiking ghosts, grave diggers and ballroom dancing corpses.  It's also the only time you get to see the Headless Horseman, so don't miss the very beginning when he rides through.  HalloWishes has always been a nice twist on Wishes, too, but I haven't been to the party since Happily Ever After started up, so I don't know what they're doing with the fireworks.  Now I wish I was going to be there this fall!

Food & Wine:  The selection is overwhelming and it's easy for costs to add up quickly, so keep an eye on the quick snacking.  If you like the performer, the Eat to the Beat concert series can be a lot of fun, too.  One of my favorite Disney memories is being at F&W with DW and sitting in the American pavilion eating lobster rolls listening to Starship perform.  The only caution I'll throw out for F&W since you're traveling with smaller kids is that in the evening you tend to get some over indulgers who can make a drunk ruckus.

Hope you have a good time!


----------



## camaker

TheHamm said:


> I had been planning to run this weekend and had posted September 9 - theHamm - Run Wild for the Detroit Zoo 10K (?/NA)
> but will revise this to September 9 - theHamm - Run Wild for the Detroit Zoo 10K (1:12/NA).  If the rain prediction currently at 90% holds I will be a DNS and push to the Detroit Women's Half Marathon 10K the following weekend and consider my registration a donation to the zoo.
> 
> Should anyone have an explanation of how they plan or evaluate the likelihood of their target time, I would appreciate it.  I basically went slightly lower than my current PR for the distance, which is also the pace I ran for recent 5 & 7 mile runs through the neighborhood that is less flat than the course.  While many people comment on the excitement of the race causing them to go out too fast or sustain a more brisk pace, I am also curious as to _how much_ faster people find they do based on race day excitement.



I typically run significantly faster during races than in training.  Most of my (un-adjusted for heat/humidity) training runs end up being in the 9:30-10:45 min/mile range, but my half PR is around an 8:32 min/mile.  From your posting it sounds like you're running your training runs pretty much as fast as you can.  If that's the case, you would probably benefit from slowing down during the training runs.  One of the hardest things to learn is the concept of slowing down during training in order to go faster on race day.  But I can attest, as can others on here, that running easier during training pays dividends in both fitness and speed.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTFFQOTD: MNSSHP used to be our Halloween tradition until we got priced out - such a great time! I always used to say it was worth the price of admission just for the parade and fireworks, so don't miss those! Generally, the second parade is less crowded, so if your little ones can stay up that late, go for that. Or do both parades! It really is that good.

I'll confess that I'm not a big fan of the F&WF these days, but that's because I first started going way back in the 90s, when it wasn't that well-attended and it was a quiet, leisurely stroll - and I was able to go on weekdays instead of Saturdays. If you have the choice, go on a weekday vs. a weekend: the weekends can get insane. Since you're going at a time when it's still very hot, pace yourselves and be sure to HYDRATE! Nearly every food booth has bottled water available.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: You will not be able to eat all of the candy if you try to get ALL OF THE CANDY.  Definitely do a treat trail or two but maybe go for the "coolest" ones like the tiki room and the one near the river where the cadaver Dan's hang out and skip the more "eh" ones like those in random quick service restaraunts.  Plus you have to carry all that candy and they give you quite a bit at each stop.  
Last year we arrived before the real start of the party and got our family costumed pic in air conditioning with Mickey (but I guess you could choose any "normal, non-halloween party" character meet to do this) and so we had one not-yet-sweaty, all pieces of our costumes in tact family pic before the festivities started.  Any pics after that during the party were just gravy...and my hubby totally ditched his costume (THE BEAST) about an hour in.
We Loved dancing at the monsters Inc dance party...I think it may be different characters this year.  But dancing with the family like goofballs was a highlight.  YMMV

F&W...Get the kiddo's some kiddo food in future world prior to you noshing.  We had a cranky hungry kid who didn't like that we were stopping for yucky grownup food and we ended up getting her a giant hot dog and chips in Germany and that made a huge difference.  or just bring snacks for them so when you get a food booth item they get a fun snack too.  
The Remy sticker hunt was SO FUN.  But we got super competitive about trying to find every last one that we sort of probably forgot to relax and enjoy the surroundings.  Turns out you don't have to complete the map correctly to get the prize.  So I say do the sticker thing, but don't be competitive obsessive like we got about it, haha.
HAVE FUNNNNNN, I'M JEALOUS


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> It's Friday and it's time for our *Fun Friday QOTD: *Well I'm going to post this one for selfish reasons today. We leave Tuesday for a trip to WDW. It will be our first time for Food & Wine as well as MNSSHP. Any tips or must do's for either event is appreciated!
> 
> ATTQOTD: We are excited about MNSSHP and as a family we are going with a Beauty and the Beast theme. Pics to be posted after the party lol. DS slept basically all night last night and did not have a fever this morning!!!!! I noticed this week Mercy Me played at Epcot, which I would have been thrilled to see. We have some decent bands there next week so its not the worse, but it would have been fun to see Mercy Me.



I saw MercyMe on Tuesday.  It was awesome. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnUxLbJHEEM/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet

ATTQOTD: Bring your appetite to F&W and share so you can try more stuff! I always get one of the gift cards on a stretchy bracelet. I find it easier to pay (cashier can scan it while you are wearing it) and keep track of how much money I'm spending. I like the plastic trays with the drink holder too. When it gets super busy it can be hard to find a table.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: haven’t been to MNSSHP yet so no advice there! We are waiting until the kids can actually hang late at night before getting those tickets. 

For F&W, scope out the menus in advance. There’s so many options that you could get easily overwhelmed if you don’t have some sort of game plan. Personally, I like Josh’s (easyWDW) reviews. He really helps me narrow down what I want to try. I do scope out a booth though before getting in line to purchase. The pictures on the menus are not always what is actually served so look around and see what’s actually coming out and if people are throwing a lot of it away.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *Well I'm going to post this one for selfish reasons today. We leave Tuesday for a trip to WDW. It will be our first time for Food & Wine as well as MNSSHP. Any tips or must do's for either event is appreciated!


No big tips as I have never done either. I would suggest though to get to MNSSHP early (you can enter at 4) to take advantage of the time given. Food and Wine can/will get very busy in the evening and on the weekends.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I haven't been to either, but hope you have an awesome time!! If you're a shopper... I think some of this year's merch for both events is great!


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> It's Friday and it's time for our *Fun Friday QOTD: *Well I'm going to post this one for selfish reasons today. We leave Tuesday for a trip to WDW. It will be our first time for Food & Wine as well as MNSSHP. Any tips or must do's for either event is appreciated!


ATTFFQOTD:
Food and Wine: (1) set a budget.  DH and I enjoyed trying different foods, but they are spendy.  (2) Identify must have food beforehand.  Check out the menu and pick your top 3 not to miss, be prepared to walk by others and see what they have and want to try it, but do not plan to try it all.  We _did_ achieve one drink at each stop while our kids, then 3, were napping in the stroller- I am not sure I recommend this race.  (3) Bring ID if you plan to purchase alcohol.  I made the mistake of leaving wallets in the room and planning to pay by magic band and was refused alcohol in Japan- THIS WOULD NEVER HAPPEN IN JAPAN, and the girl at the counter agreed it would not.  After a brief conversation she served my husband 'forgetting' to ask for ID.  I get it, the Japanese love rules.  Someone told her she was supposed to ID everyone, and then she felt she definitely could not serve us as she already knew I did not have ID.  (4) do not plan on kids liking the food booths.  Kid approved food was hard to come by.  There were a few places that had the power packs, but not a lot.  Bring snacks for the kids from elsewhere.  (5) Make a non-food plan for the kids.  Their favorite part was the little playground they set up at the festival, which I have heard exists this year, but I am not sure where so check the map!  Also we loved looking for Remy but the sticker books were just a toy for them, and the free food and wine sticker passports were just as entertaining.  (6) Keep a move on unless the kids demand to stop.  With 2 adults and a stroller send a parent into line and have the other continue on.  Use the cup holder or whatever in the stroller for adult stuff and use a hook for kids drinks as it was nearly impossible to find a place to set food down and the kids won't want to stand there anyhow. 
MNSSHP: (1) Lines are long, do not promise kids you will see anyone specific.  We waited for zero special characters.  Kids really wanted to stop for Moana, but there was no chance we would have made it in the 2 hour line.  (2) It is a LOT of candy.  We do not have candy at our house so needed absolutely nothing.  We also did not want to deal with TSA's food checking nightmare.  One adult had a candy bag, we got the kids the teal bags.  We still had a gallon ziploc bag of candy, and the kids were more excited about the sticker craft the allergy tokens were worth.  (3) The parade was great, I was concerned they would be frightened of some of it (they are terrified of so many scary parts of books and movies), but we explained that the grave diggers were just silly and they liked it (4) dance it up.  If there is a dance party, take advantage (5) Bring something that glows with you. DH got the $4 pack of 100 glow sticks from Amazon and we let them crack them, connect them in chains and necklaces for all the adults and the stroller.  We do this for most park evenings, not just Halloween but this was great entertainment while waiting for the parade. (6) do not plan on a breakfast ADR for the next morning. My kids stayed up significantly later for this than any other park night, it the one time I have not rope dropped the next day and it was the correct choice. (7) make sure everyone can easily potty in the costumes.  we saw lots of problems with this.


----------



## tidefan

ATTQOTD:  MNSSHP is the best!  As others have said, do not miss the parade and the fireworks.  We were there last Friday and had a blast.  A couple other things I'll mention.  

1)  Do not miss the Sanderson Sisters stage show.  It's really well done.  If it is like last week, they do a show at midnight, so you can do everything else, then catch this at the end.
2)  The second parade tends to be a bit easier to get good viewing for.  We like to go in front of the Christmas shop in Liberty Square and "borrow" the chairs from the patio table they have there and pull up to the rope...
3)  We thought that the best treat was the Maleficent cone over at Storybook Treats.  It's basically a lime sherbet soft serve in a cone made out of oreo.  Can't beat that...

As for Food and Wine.  My two recommendations would be the Charcuterie in a Cone at the Spain booth and the Kona Pork Slider at the Hawaii booth.

Have a great time!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> It's Friday and it's time for our *Fun Friday QOTD: *Well I'm going to post this one for selfish reasons today. We leave Tuesday for a trip to WDW. It will be our first time for Food & Wine as well as MNSSHP. Any tips or must do's for either event is appreciated!



I love F&W and have been a few times.  Here are my tips, none of which are all that Earth shattering:


Avoid Fridays and Saturdays
Buy one of the small reloadable gift cards and use that to pay at the kiosks.
If you buy something and don't like it just throw it out and get something else.  Don't power through.
Make sure to check out all of the festival areas and setups even if you aren't trying anything they offer there.
Graze around WS for lunch, go back to FW to do some attractions, then head back for dinner.

I've only one one MNSSHP but here is what I would tell anyone that asks:


Don't do any other park that day, use the morning to relax or do some resort hopping.
Grab dinner somewhere at on the monorail loop before the party.  Only eat counter service or snacks during the party so you aren't wasting your time in a restaurant.  I recommend The Wave myself and then walking over.

You can enter starting at 4 even though the party starts later.
Skip the parades and do attractions at those times to take advantage of the shorter lines.
Don't waste your time in line for candy or character meets.
Do HM at least once after dark.

And with both get at least something merchandise wise to remember the event, preferably with the year on it.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: F&W advice... most of its been covered, but if you want to get a head start at picking out what foods to try I'd suggest looking at disneyfoodblog since they have pictures of all the food. I also just discovered that someone made an app for the festival as a sort of digital passport which I'm finding to be helpful planning out our visits there this year.

As for my race I think 45 is a little ambitious based on the weather (or I'm just really nervous) so I think I'll change that to 47 although I'll be happy if it's sub 50.


----------



## TheHamm

camaker said:


> I typically run significantly faster during races than in training.  Most of my (un-adjusted for heat/humidity) training runs end up being in the 9:30-10:45 min/mile range, but my half PR is around an 8:32 min/mile.  From your posting it sounds like you're running your training runs pretty much as fast as you can.  If that's the case, you would probably benefit from slowing down during the training runs.  One of the hardest things to learn is the concept of slowing down during training in order to go faster on race day.  But I can attest, as can others on here, that running easier during training pays dividends in both fitness and speed.



Thank you for sharing your speed increase.  I'm not going all out on training runs, and I am confident I could push harder if I did not know that I needed to go get my kids together and get out the door for the day!  And if so many people here did not have words like 'slow down' or 'go slow to get fast' echoing in my head.  The current PR was set in a downpour so I think I would have been faster in better conditions.  I simply have no ability to judge how much faster one goes in a race (without mudslides) than on a daily run.


----------



## Keels

AFwifelife said:


> ATTQOTD: haven’t been to MNSSHP yet so no advice there! We are waiting until the kids can actually hang late at night before getting those tickets.
> 
> For F&W, scope out the menus in advance. There’s so many options that you could get easily overwhelmed if you don’t have some sort of game plan. Personally, I like Josh’s (easyWDW) reviews. He really helps me narrow down what I want to try. I do scope out a booth though before getting in line to purchase. The pictures on the menus are not always what is actually served so look around and see what’s actually coming out and if people are throwing a lot of it away.



Josh is my favorite!!


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I haven't been to either, but hope you have an awesome time!! If you're a shopper... I think some of this year's merch for both events is great!



Figment and Remy stuff is always the best stuff!


----------



## roxymama

TheHamm said:


> Thank you for sharing your speed increase.  I'm not going all out on training runs, and I am confident I could push harder if I did not know that I needed to go get my kids together and get out the door for the day!  And if so many people here did not have words like 'slow down' or 'go slow to get fast' echoing in my head.  The current PR was set in a downpour so I think I would have been faster in better conditions.  I simply have no ability to judge how much faster one goes in a race (without mudslides) than on a daily run.



Don't go out so hard that you start feeling pain or bad breathing within the first .25 mile.  But I say GO FOR IT!  It's ok to get a little carried away in those first two minutes but then check your watch and back down if you are at a pace that you've literally never ran at before.  But if you feel good, don't back way too much down.  Trust how you feel and GO FOR IT!!! 
I'm gonna have a conservative pace myself strategy for a half marathon and marathon.  But since this is 10k and I can tell you want to PR...GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: On a whim last year we bought tickets to the MNSSHP because we were flying into Orlando in the morning and had nothing else planned that day. I was completely unprepared and didn't know what to expect AND it was my first time ever at MK. So I felt lost the whole time because it was DARK and I had no idea where anything was. We basically wandered around, grabbed some candy, met Pirate Goofy (he was the BEST), and maybe rode some rides? I can't even remember now. Bay was scared of the Sanderson Sisters so we stayed away from the stage area. We aren't parade or fireworks people, so we didn't hang around watching those. 
We are going to Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland next month and I am SO excited! I can't wait to hear about your trip @LSUlakes!


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> It's Friday and it's time for our *Fun Friday QOTD: *Well I'm going to post this one for selfish reasons today. We leave Tuesday for a trip to WDW. It will be our first time for Food & Wine as well as MNSSHP. Any tips or must do's for either event is appreciated!



If you can, skip the character lines until later in the evening.  I was so insistent that I wanted a pic with Halloween Tigger & Eeyore, that we waited in line for over an hour early in the night.  A few hours later we walked by and the line was maybe 5 minutes.

Do the rides first, only trick or treat at one spot, and see a later show & parade.

And have fun!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> It's Friday and it's time for our Fun Friday QOTD: Well I'm going to post this one for selfish reasons today. We leave Tuesday for a trip to WDW. It will be our first time for Food & Wine as well as MNSSHP. Any tips or must do's for either event is appreciated!


ATTQOTD: As a perennially AP holder, I have never thought MNSSHP was worth the money or at a minimum, always felt like they should give a better discount for those of us who have already paid to be in the parks year round. That being said, the party is a ton of fun especially if you dress up.  I have been twice and this year we are planning on going to our third party. I did not do it when my kids were young and have only done it as adults. For us, it is more about the atmosphere and being at the party than the things to do.  All the tips on here have been great.  Have a plan for meeting specific characters and catch the parade.  After that, I wouldn’t spend too much time riding attractions because you can do that any time. 

As for Food and Wine, this Fall will be my 9th year in a row and I also never did it with my kids when they were small.  It has always been adults only.  Again, we love the atmosphere. People complain about rowdy drunks and crowds on the weekend but I don’t think either have ever bothered me.  Best tip is to have a budget or at least understand that the food and drinks add up very quickly!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I'm hopeful I can PR my San Francisco Giant Race this weekend, but I'm treating it as a prep exam for Dopey to see how my new training plan works during a race.  

ATTQOTD:  Having gotten to wear my Jedi robes around Disneyland twice, it's almost too much fun to be an adult dressed in a costume wandering a park.  If possible, I recommend getting photos with characters from story/movie/etc that your costumes are themed to.  The characters tend to make a very big deal out of it especially when they can talk to you.  

I've only been to Food and Wine once back in 2012.  It was very crowded around World Showcase on the weekend.  I would do it differently if another occasion arises if only because I didn't really learn how to properly experience a food festival at Disney until Flower & Garden in 2017.  I recommend reviewing the different kiosk menus before you go so you have an idea of what you really want to try.  It's easy to forget once you're there.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: We just bought our MNSSHP tickets today. It will be our first party, but we aren't doing costumes, as that's too hard to manage when the party is a surprise that my kids will only find out when they notice we took the turn for magic kingdom instead of our condo that evening.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> No big tips as I have never done either. I would suggest though to get to MNSSHP early (you can enter at 4) to take advantage of the time given. Food and Wine can/will get very busy in the evening and on the weekends.



We are hitting up MK that morning and then going to the resort for pool / nap time. I may head to Epcot to scan my band to try to get 4 scans for the AP cutting board. But the park time is mostly for the FP+ that morning. 



TheHamm said:


> ATTFFQOTD:
> Food and Wine: (1) set a budget.  DH and I enjoyed trying different foods, but they are spendy.  (2) Identify must have food beforehand.  Check out the menu and pick your top 3 not to miss, be prepared to walk by others and see what they have and want to try it, but do not plan to try it all.  We _did_ achieve one drink at each stop while our kids, then 3, were napping in the stroller- I am not sure I recommend this race.  (3) Bring ID if you plan to purchase alcohol.  I made the mistake of leaving wallets in the room and planning to pay by magic band and was refused alcohol in Japan- THIS WOULD NEVER HAPPEN IN JAPAN, and the girl at the counter agreed it would not.  After a brief conversation she served my husband 'forgetting' to ask for ID.  I get it, the Japanese love rules.  Someone told her she was supposed to ID everyone, and then she felt she definitely could not serve us as she already knew I did not have ID.  (4) do not plan on kids liking the food booths.  Kid approved food was hard to come by.  There were a few places that had the power packs, but not a lot.  Bring snacks for the kids from elsewhere.  (5) Make a non-food plan for the kids.  Their favorite part was the little playground they set up at the festival, which I have heard exists this year, but I am not sure where so check the map!  Also we loved looking for Remy but the sticker books were just a toy for them, and the free food and wine sticker passports were just as entertaining.  (6) Keep a move on unless the kids demand to stop.  With 2 adults and a stroller send a parent into line and have the other continue on.  Use the cup holder or whatever in the stroller for adult stuff and use a hook for kids drinks as it was nearly impossible to find a place to set food down and the kids won't want to stand there anyhow.
> MNSSHP: (1) Lines are long, do not promise kids you will see anyone specific.  We waited for zero special characters.  Kids really wanted to stop for Moana, but there was no chance we would have made it in the 2 hour line.  (2) It is a LOT of candy.  We do not have candy at our house so needed absolutely nothing.  We also did not want to deal with TSA's food checking nightmare.  One adult had a candy bag, we got the kids the teal bags.  We still had a gallon ziploc bag of candy, and the kids were more excited about the sticker craft the allergy tokens were worth.  (3) The parade was great, I was concerned they would be frightened of some of it (they are terrified of so many scary parts of books and movies), but we explained that the grave diggers were just silly and they liked it (4) dance it up.  If there is a dance party, take advantage (5) Bring something that glows with you. DH got the $4 pack of 100 glow sticks from Amazon and we let them crack them, connect them in chains and necklaces for all the adults and the stroller.  We do this for most park evenings, not just Halloween but this was great entertainment while waiting for the parade. (6) do not plan on a breakfast ADR for the next morning. My kids stayed up significantly later for this than any other park night, it the one time I have not rope dropped the next day and it was the correct choice. (7) make sure everyone can easily potty in the costumes.  we saw lots of problems with this.



A lot of useful info here! 



GreatLakes said:


> Don't do any other park that day, use the morning to relax or do some resort hopping.
> 
> Grab dinner somewhere at on the monorail loop before the party. Only eat counter service or snacks during the party so you aren't wasting your time in a restaurant. I recommend The Wave myself and then walking over.
> 
> You can enter starting at 4 even though the party starts later.
> 
> Skip the parades and do attractions at those times to take advantage of the shorter lines.
> 
> Don't waste your time in line for candy or character meets.
> 
> Do HM at least once after dark.



We've been talking up the trick or treat to DD for way to long now. She would riot if she did not get to trick or treat in Magic Kingdom at this point lol.


A lot of good advice from everyone and I appreciate it! We will do the F&W festival upon our arrival Tuesday afternoon. Crowds should not be to bad on that day. Speaking of crowds, per touring plans, each park we plan on going to has a crowd level of 1! I hope it looks like it did for the DAH event we went to but imagine it will be a little busier. Back to food and wine, I planned out character stops as we tour the world showcase and plenty of snacks for the kiddos with a ride here and there for them. After what will take us 12 hours to drive, leaving at 2AM Tuesday morning, Mom and Dad may need a adult beverage lol. We spend another day in Epcot, but it's only till lunch time so I'm not expecting much that day.
Regarding MNSSHP, I agree with the character thing, we will meet a few, but I told DW to not mention a certain tropical female character because I've heard the line is looonnnnnggggggggggg. My initial thoughts mirror what a lot of yall have mentioned which is rides first, then parades, shows, characters on the back half. 

I am normally way more prepared for Disney trips, but this was my week to read up on both and have a plan and I just did not have the time. I appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## LSUlakes

AFwifelife said:


> Hope he gets better quick! How long are you there? We go down next Friday for the weekend.



@AFwifelife we check in Tuesday the 11th and come home Sunday the 16th. That Friday, we will be at MK till 12:30 ish, then heading to the resort for a swim and/or nap. Eating at our resort QS (POFQ) and plan to get back to MK around 6:00 PM for the party. I know getting their early is suggested but we also plan to stay till midnight so, some rest it probably best. Saturday we rope drop AK and then plan to be in DHS by 1:45 PM. Let me know if your plans have us crossing paths and we can plan for a meet up. Hope yall have a safe trip!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Looks like we will be ships passing in the night @LSUlakes. I fly down with my sister, niece and nephew on Sunday morning. We are attending MNSSHP that night after lunch at Sanaa so that we can do quick service and snacks at the party. We aren’t going in costume, but we will all be wearing Haunted Mansion themed shirts for the evening. We like to hit as many attractions as possible, so candy trails, fireworks, parades, shows and character meets will all be as an if they happen thing rather than something must do or that we plan around.

We are hitting up HS to check out Toy Story Land on Monday and then fly out Tuesday morning. I’m just a little excited.


----------



## LSUlakes

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> Looks like we will be ships passing in the night @LSUlakes. I fly down with my sister, niece and nephew on Sunday morning. We are attending MNSSHP that night after lunch at Sanaa so that we can do quick service and snacks at the party. We aren’t going in costume, but we will all be wearing Haunted Mansion themed shirts for the evening. We like to hit as many attractions as possible, so candy trails, fireworks, parades, shows and character meets will all be as an if they happen thing rather than something must do or that we plan around.
> 
> We are hitting up HS to check out Toy Story Land on Monday and then fly out Tuesday morning. I’m just a little excited.



Marathon weekend it is then.


----------



## flav

TheHamm said:


> I am also curious as to _how much_ faster people find they do based on race day excitement.


My average training speed includes warmups and cool downs, endurance speed for long runs and various intervals at various speed (for example, I might have a 2min interval at my 5k speed somewhere in my half marathon training plan). 

Come race day, I try to run at the pace for which (not at which) I trained. 
One way to determine that speed at the beginning of a (12-16 weeks) training cycle is by doing a 3k test on a threadmill.

That is where pacers may help achieve goals... They are definitely more consistent than me at maintaining a pace: There is the excitement of the beginning, the distractions (pictures, spectators), the tiredness (even boredom), the caffeine intakes (I have to restrain myself after taking a gel sometimes).


----------



## LSUlakes

East Coast posters, pay attention to Florence. Latest EURO run has her right off the coast of South Carolina on 9/13/18 at what appears to be a well organized storm. Obviously a lot can changed and already has with this storms projections.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD: I love MNSSHP.  We have been as a family and then I went with dd (11) last year.  The family year, costumes got a little hot for the kids, so choose wisely (Looking back, a plush Olaf costume was not going to do well in Florida).  Bring a bigger bag or backpack to dump your candy into.  You will get SO much candy, especially at the end of the night.  If there is a "must see" character, line up early.  DD and I got in line for Jack and Sally last year around 4:45 (I think they came out at 5:30).  There were people waiting before us, so no clue what time they got there.  Even though the park was still open for everyone, you had to show your wristband for the special characters.  A few years ago, we got in line early for the 7 Dwarfs and that took a long time.  Party night isn't the night to eat at CRT or a long TS meal.  DD and I actually did The Plaza and were in and out in about 35 minutes, but I would do QS if you have to eat something

Food and Wine is just ok to me.  Much more fun without kids.  It is very crowded and lots of drunk people.  When I went last year with DD, we didn't even go through F&W.  However, there was a super loud, drunk group of guys on Soarin with us.  I was worried about getting puked on.  A few years ago, DH and I wondered through F&W during the afternoon while kids had downtime in the room .  We had a drink or 2, but the lines were long and there weren't many places to just sit.

Crowd levels sound awesome right now!  Post Labor Day has been my dream, but these dumb school and activities schedules say "no way".


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> East Coast posters, pay attention to Florence. Latest EURO run has her right off the coast of South Carolina on 9/13/18 at what appears to be a well organized storm. Obviously a lot can changed and already has with this storms projections.



I leave for Savannah on 9-15.... fingers crossed for no flight delays! (Or hurricanes for that matter...)


----------



## AntimonyER

run.minnie.miles said:


> I leave for Savannah on 9-15.... fingers crossed for no flight delays! (Or hurricanes for that matter...)



Ha, I LIVE there, so I am right there with you. REALLY don't want to make it three years in a row.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

AntimonyER said:


> Ha, I LIVE there, so I am right there with you. REALLY don't want to make it three years in a row.


Oh no! We are doing a girls' trip for my mom's 60th birthday and really looking forward to it!! I think we have a pretty good schedule, but let me know if you have any great recommendations! 

(I was looking at the weather and it looks hot! Will be tough to run in!)


----------



## Bree

I’m worried about DH flying home from NYC on Friday. We have our anniversary dinner on Saturday at Victoria & Albert’s. I’ve been waiting almost a year to be able to dine there.


----------



## AntimonyER

run.minnie.miles said:


> Oh no! We are doing a girls' trip for my mom's 60th birthday and really looking forward to it!! I think we have a pretty good schedule, but let me know if you have any great recommendations!
> 
> (I was looking at the weather and it looks hot! Will be tough to run in!)



I am sure you will have a great time! The Olde Pink House is my wife and I's favorite restaurant, I recommend that to everyone who asks.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> East Coast posters, pay attention to Florence. Latest EURO run has her right off the coast of South Carolina on 9/13/18 at what appears to be a well organized storm. Obviously a lot can changed and already has with this storms projections.



Oh, lovely.  I fly into Atlanta on 9/11, hopefully home on 9/14.

This is really just what I needed.


----------



## FFigawi

Bree said:


> I’m worried about DH flying home from NYC on Friday. We have our anniversary dinner on Saturday at Victoria & Albert’s. I’ve been waiting almost a year to be able to dine there.



If the weather starts to look bad, most airlines will waive their change fees and let him book an earlier flight out.


----------



## YawningDodo

Answer to Wednesday's question -- I wear my Garmin from waking up to going to bed, taking it off for showers. I tried wearing it to bed a few times but it bugged me too much while I was trying to sleep, plus I feel like having it off for 9 hours per day is better for my skin. I like the "Move Bar" feature throughout the day, though I'm still bad about listening to it when I'm at work.

I mostly wanted to drop in on this thread to brag about actually making it out for my run yesterday. I'd slept terribly the night before, ended up sleeping in, and didn't do my morning run. I came home from work feeling terrible (stressed out, jittery, just generally bad) and had the thought that I could still do my run. Well! It's funny that running has actually become not just something I look forward to, but that I know will make me feel better. I ran in 81 degree heat (yeah, there's a reason I do mornings) _and_ I chose a hilly route, but I was feeling so good after the first couple blocks that I managed the pace I normally hit on cool weather runs over a flat route. Go figure!

In less thrilling news, I got stung by a wasp on the back of my thigh just above my knee today. I was initially really worried since last time I got stung I had a big local reaction, but this time it's already died back down. Fingers crossed that it doesn't reverse course and get nasty, because I really don't want to miss tomorrow morning's run for a stupid bug that couldn't keep its stinger to itself.


----------



## Smilelea

ATTQOTD: We're in the same boat. We leave the 19th for our first time during F&W and MNSSHP. We hit Moonlight Magic @ HS that night and the party on Friday. I've loved reading everyone's tips - very fitting for us too. 

F&W - we plan to visit Epcot for a few hours upon arival on Wednesday but will then head out to HS. We don't really have anything we just have to do. My family isn't very adventurous when it comes to eating so it will only be me if we do try anything. Although, DH is interested in trying the maple bacon funnel cake. 

MNSSHP: We plan to take our time Friday, sleep in, etc.  We will mosey on over to the park about mid morning. We have ADR at CRT at 2.  We plan to jump in line for Moana very early because that's a must for our two. Our focus is M&Gs and parade.  I told DH to save the trick or treating for later. The boys will want the candy but won't really care about the actual "treating". They do care about the characters. We will probably have to find a place to duck in during fireworks. YDS is terrified of the noise. I want to see the Sanderson Sisters Show but that's something else we can do when the boys pass out. Costumes are Toy Story themed. ODS is Buzz with a pajama buzz shirt and white basketball shorts. YDS is Woody with yellow t-shirt, simple vest and blue jean shorts. DH and I are Mr. & Mrs. Potatoe Head with brown t-shirts that have felt faces.  We're going as cool and comfortable as we can.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: we did MNSSHP last year and it was AWESOME.  We let our daughter dictate our plans for the evening so we saw the parade and rode tons of rides and took some cool magic shots. Go with the flow and have fun!


----------



## Slogger

flav said:


> Come race day, I try to run at the pace for which (not at which) I trained.
> One way to determine that speed at the beginning of a (12-16 weeks) training cycle is by doing a 3k test on a threadmill.



What is the 3k test?   Are you running as fast as possible or something else?   Interested.

I agree with you that Pacers can be awesome.   I was totally spent after 4 days in the park and 4 (actually 5) days in a row of early wakeups for Dopey and it was nice to zone out and let my Pace leader and group do all the mental work.


----------



## Disney at Heart

AntimonyER said:


> Ha, I LIVE there, so I am right there with you. REALLY don't want to make it three years in a row.


Originally from Glennville, with family still there. Praying for Florence to turn north soon.


----------



## LSUlakes

Terrible quality but my costume came in today. A little big but oh well. It’s funny as heck! Also on my hip is beast, he has been fever free for 24 hours!!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

Peak of hurricane season does not disappoint. Mother Nature, you scary!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Yup...

All my facebook memories are our prep of Irma from last year.  Never want to have to live through that again.


----------



## flav

Slogger said:


> What is the 3k test?   Are you running as fast as possible or something else?   Interested.
> 
> I agree with you that Pacers can be awesome.   I was totally spent after 4 days in the park and 4 (actually 5) days in a row of early wakeups for Dopey and it was nice to zone out and let my Pace leader and group do all the mental work.



Yes, the 3k test is exactly what you said: Run these as fast as you can endure (no stopping, just adjusting the pace) after a 10-15min warmup. Take that number and look where it puts you on a chart. I use the book Run Better by Jean-Francois Harvey but I am sure there are other programs and trainers that can do the math/extrapolation to other distances.


----------



## Bree

FFigawi said:


> If the weather starts to look bad, most airlines will waive their change fees and let him book an earlier flight out.



I’m trying to get him to just push the trip out to the following week. He’s supposed to fly in Tuesday night, work Wed & Thu and fly home Friday morning. Not worth his time to fly in Tue night just to have to come home Wed or Thu.


----------



## AFwifelife

LSUlakes said:


> Saturday we rope drop AK and then plan to be in DHS by 1:45 PM.



If you are sticking around DHS for a while that afternoon, our paths just might cross!  Our first FP at at 4:10.


----------



## apdebord

I live in Virginia Beach and am starting to get a little nervous about Florence. These things have never bothered me until we had a lot of damage and lost a car during Matthew in 2016. Still holding out hope it will make a sharp turn out to sea. My first thought though was, “I guess I’ll have to run on the treadmill during the storm, but what if we lose power while I’m on the treadmill?!” So my training plan might be a little off this week.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.

BLUF: everything is OK.

Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.

Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.

Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.

Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.

Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.
> 
> BLUF: everything is OK.
> 
> Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.
> 
> Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.
> 
> Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.
> 
> Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.
> 
> Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.


So glad to hear everything is okay.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.
> 
> BLUF: everything is OK.
> 
> Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.
> 
> Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.
> 
> Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.
> 
> Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.
> 
> Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.


So scary! I am so glad the prognosis is good. Prayers for your family!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Dis_Yoda said:


> Yup...
> 
> All my facebook memories are our prep of Irma from last year.  Never want to have to live through that again.


 We were at WDW just before Irma on a regular vacation. There were no lines!!! We could ride everything. Got off FEA and the CM asked if we wanted to go again since no one was in line. Left on Saturday via I-4 and I-95 and had no traffic. WDW closed on Sunday, so our timing was impeccable.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.
> 
> BLUF: everything is OK.
> 
> Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.
> 
> Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.
> 
> Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.
> 
> Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.
> 
> Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.


So glad it was not a stroke and is treatable. A friend had the same thing happen a few years ago, and while it took a while to get over it, it was definitely a full recovery. Think I'll go hug DH now.


----------



## Bree

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.
> 
> BLUF: everything is OK.
> 
> Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.
> 
> Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.
> 
> Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.
> 
> Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.
> 
> Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.



That is so scary.  So glad for your family it wasn’t something more serious!


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.
> 
> BLUF: everything is OK.
> 
> Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.
> 
> Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.
> 
> Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.
> 
> Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.
> 
> Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.



OMG - how scary! But I'm so glad she's going to be OK - and good for her for acting quick in the face of something so scary!


----------



## avondale

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.
> 
> BLUF: everything is OK.
> 
> Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.
> 
> Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.
> 
> Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.
> 
> Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.
> 
> Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.



So glad for you both that it turned out to be Bell's palsey and not a stroke!  My father had Bell's palsey for awhile in the few years before he died.  It did get better after awhile, but it was slow and subtle progress.  He was not the best at taking care of his health in any way, so probably not the best example for you. Best wishes for her to have a good recovery!


----------



## YawningDodo

I got an email notice yesterday that early bird registration had opened for the Governor's Cup (it's not until June...yeah, seriously). Since next year's GC half marathon is my midway goal and the money I'd started putting aside for the trip had grown enough to cover the early bird entry fee I decided yeah, I'd commit. So that's slightly terrifying! Too early to put it on the shared race calendar (I've got a reminder set for January). Then I got the email and the course description:



> The Governor’s Cup half marathon charted a new course in 2018, and is returning to the rolling hills south of Helena in 2019. The 13.1-mile journey starts in Clancy and joins up with the marathon route less than a mile into the race. Runners will encounter a demanding hill section at Miles 3 to 7, and will face the aptly named Cardiac Hill at the start of Mile 11. Participants looking for a beautiful setting and a challenge will arrive at the finish line satisfied and hungry for more. The net elevation loss is 162 feet (4,272 to 4,110) and the cumulative elevation gain throughout the race is 638 feet.



638 sounds like a lot. Is that a lot? I feel like I picked a harder first half marathon than I realized. Maybe I was just put on edge by the full marathon description above it:



> The Governor’s Cup marathon charted a new course in 2018, and returns to the same course in 2019. The point-to-point 26.2-mile adventure – a USATF certified Boston Qualifier – starts about 3 miles southwest of Jefferson City near the mining Ghost Town of Wickes, and features a moderate downhill start in a beautiful rural setting.
> Runners will encounter a demanding section of hills from Miles 16 to 20, and will face Cardiac Hill at the start of Mile 24. This marathon isn’t your run-of-the mill course designed to make qualifying for Boston easy, but if you lock up a qualifier here, you certainly will be set up to run extremely well in Beantown or wherever your running takes you next. If you can handle Cardiac Hill, Heartbreak Hill shouldn’t scare you.



 Note to self, don't shirk the hill training. On the bright side, the time limit for half marathon runners is 5 hours, so I don't need to be fast--I just need to be able to go the distance. It's a big commitment, but I'm really excited about it all over again, hills or no...though this being the race I'll probably use for my 2020 WDW Marathon corral placement means it's a bit of a bummer that I'll probably end up slower than I would on a flatter route. I guess I can keep my eyes open for other races next summer if I'm not happy with my time and think I can do better.  





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.
> 
> BLUF: everything is OK.
> 
> Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.
> 
> Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.
> 
> Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.
> 
> Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.
> 
> Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.



That's terrifying. I'm so glad for you guys that it wasn't a stroke!


----------



## Kazrak

YawningDodo said:


> 638 sounds like a lot. Is that a lot? I feel like I picked a harder first half marathon than I realized. Maybe I was just put on edge by the full marathon description above it:



638 can be a lot.  It depends how gradual it is.  If it's 638 over the whole course, you won't really notice much.

If it's 638 over a mile, that's more than a 10% grade.  That's the sort of slope that has "turn off AC to prevent overheating" signs and dedicated truck lanes.  I've done that in a 10k, and I don't recommend it.  (I came in under 2 hours.  Barely.  And considered myself lucky.  My daughter ran the associated half marathon, total elevation gain 2075.  She was the last finisher.)

It sounds like this is somewhere in between.  Definitely a rather hilly run, might not be one to push for PRs on.  I'd suggest having a backup race for your POT.


----------



## Slogger

@OldSlowGoofyGuy …….glad that the prognosis is good.   Thank you for sharing and the reminder to let those we love and care about the most know how important they are to us.


----------



## michigandergirl

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.
> 
> BLUF: everything is OK.
> 
> Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.
> 
> Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.
> 
> Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.
> 
> Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.
> 
> Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.



How scary! Glad it wasn't a stroke. My brother-in-law had Bell's palsy - it lasted a few months, but full recovery. Wishing your wife a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following posters with races:
> 
> 07 - @Baloo in MI - Run Woodstock 100 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @michigandergirl  - Holland Haven Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - Turtle Krawl 5k (0:45:00 / N/A)
> 09 - @Sleepless Knight - San Francisco Giant Race (NG / N/A)
> 09 - theHamm - Run Wild for the Detroit Zoo 10K (1:12:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck this and my apologies on being late to post the list this week! If you need to revise you goal or make a change of some sort, please let me know. If any else has a race they would like to add, let me know and I will be more than happy to add it to the list.



My apologies, I forgot to ask you to remove me.  I did not run the Woodstock 100 today, goal is to be there healthy and ready next year.  Please remove me for the following two races as well.  

10/21 - Baloo in MI - Grand Rapids Marathon
12/1 - Baloo in MI - Arctic Frog 50k

Good luck to everyone who is racing this weekend!


----------



## Sanchez

We are in Charleston and at this point the storm is heading our way. Of course, I have been through enough of these to know that the situation will continue to change.

Charleston evacuated in 2016 for Matthew and in 2017 for Irma. We chose to stay in 2017. After Floyd in 1999 no South Carolina politician is going to “wait and see.” I am guessing that voluntary evacuations will start Tuesday or Wednesday and then will become mandatory if needed. Assume schools will close Wednesday.

My ever efficient bride has reserved rooms in Orlando and Atlanta. 

Regardless, it is likely that the Kiawah triathlon set for next weekend will be postponed again this year. Whether we have storm damage or not police and fire resources will be needed somewhere. Last year all of the various runs and tris were pushed back.


----------



## PCFriar80

Sending positive thoughts your way @OldSlowGoofyGuy.  I took your suggestion about a hug and smooch for DW and she said "what was that for?"
I said "who's keeping track?"  Best of luck on the recovery.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@OldSlowGoofyGuy how scary!  Very happy to hear it was not a stroke!  My thoughts are with your family!


----------



## FFigawi

@OldSlowGoofyGuy hope she recovers quickly


----------



## TheHamm

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.
> 
> BLUF: everything is OK.
> 
> Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.
> 
> Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.
> 
> Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.
> 
> Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.
> 
> Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.



Fantastic quick thinking on her part to recognize this! A good friend had a stroke at 35 and recounts realizing what was happening but not being able to communicate, which makes me question if I would even know. 




Baloo in MI said:


> My apologies, I forgot to ask you to remove me.  I did not run the Woodstock 100 today, goal is to be there healthy and ready next year.  Please remove me for the following two races as well.
> 
> 10/21 - Baloo in MI - Grand Rapids Marathon
> 12/1 - Baloo in MI - Arctic Frog 50k
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is racing this weekend!



I hope you make it out next year. Recovery is imminent!



Sanchez said:


> Charleston evacuated in 2016 for Matthew and in 2017 for Irma. We chose to stay in 2017. After Floyd in 1999 no South Carolina politician is going to “wait and see.”


My closest experience with a hurricane was Floyd and I was all the way up in DC. I was terrified of the whole thing and still had to go to work even though the metro was closed. It convinced me that living places where people freeze to death if outside was a better option. Be safe, all of you east coasters.


----------



## YawningDodo

Kazrak said:


> 638 can be a lot.  It depends how gradual it is.  If it's 638 over the whole course, you won't really notice much.
> 
> If it's 638 over a mile, that's more than a 10% grade.  That's the sort of slope that has "turn off AC to prevent overheating" signs and dedicated truck lanes.  I've done that in a 10k, and I don't recommend it.  (I came in under 2 hours.  Barely.  And considered myself lucky.  My daughter ran the associated half marathon, total elevation gain 2075.  She was the last finisher.)
> 
> It sounds like this is somewhere in between.  Definitely a rather hilly run, might not be one to push for PRs on.  I'd suggest having a backup race for your POT.



I found a preview video on their site and it does look like it's hills throughout--no single one that's terrible other than the one they warn about at mile 11. And it's good to know; I hadn't really thought before this about having a strategy beyond "start easy, speed up later if I'm doing well" but I think I can cut myself some slack on mile 11, take it slow and concentrate on going strong into those last two miles (which look flat and even downhill to a good degree). Right now the goal is just to finish and a decent POT for WDW was just going to be a bonus if it happens to happen, so I'm going to hold off until closer to next summer  to decide whether I want to run another half marathon to try for a better POT. Suppose there's no reason I couldn't run two next summer if I find another event I like.


----------



## Kazrak

YawningDodo said:


> I found a preview video on their site and it does look like it's hills throughout--no single one that's terrible other than the one they warn about at mile 11. And it's good to know; I hadn't really thought before this about having a strategy beyond "start easy, speed up later if I'm doing well" but I think I can cut myself some slack on mile 11, take it slow and concentrate on going strong into those last two miles (which look flat and even downhill to a good degree). Right now the goal is just to finish and a decent POT for WDW was just going to be a bonus if it happens to happen, so I'm going to hold off until closer to next summer  to decide whether I want to run another half marathon to try for a better POT. Suppose there's no reason I couldn't run two next summer if I find another event I like.



Sounds like a good plan.  It does look rather well spread out.


----------



## avondale

Kazrak said:


> Sounds like a good plan.  It does look rather well spread out.



If it's rolling hills throughout, then if you do your training on similar types of hills, it shouldn't be too bad.  At least you know ahead of time so that you can plan for them!  Good luck!


----------



## Kazrak

Apropos of nothing in particular: I'd just like to say that all y'all are a bad influence.

Or maybe a good influence.

My current thought processes look like, "Well, I'll have the WDW annual pass already, so the cost of doing the Wine & Dine Half next year is just the airfare.  And hotel room, because I've used all the DVC points.  And the registration.  And food.  But I'll get to use the annual pass again..."

Problems being that I'd probably have to do it as a solo trip (not conducive to family harmony), and I'll be on vacation again a couple weeks later for Thanksgiving, and...eesh.

(Actually...hm.  Wife might be doing Arizona Fall League all-star game that weekend.  So younger son and I could do a commando run...)

But, on the other hand, it'd keep me running over the summer.  That would absolutely not be a bad thing.


----------



## flav

Baloo in MI said:


> My apologies, I forgot to ask you to remove me.  I did not run the Woodstock 100 today, goal is to be there healthy and ready next year.  Please remove me for the following two races as well.
> 
> 10/21 - Baloo in MI - Grand Rapids Marathon
> 12/1 - Baloo in MI - Arctic Frog 50k
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is racing this weekend!


It takes at least as much courage to sit and heal patiently than to run... Good luck to you @Baloo in MI


----------



## roxymama

Prayers for your family and a speedy recovery @OldSlowGoofyGuy 
I'll attack my DH and DD with hugs today.


----------



## BikeFan

@OldSlowGoofyGuy Glad to hear your wife's diagnosis wasn't worse, and hopefully she makes a full recovery!  Hope you heal up as well also, @Baloo in MI !  Stay safe, everyone on the East Coast in the path of the hurricane!


----------



## TheHamm

First, I need to give today’s race credit, I disliked it last year (even if it was my 5k PR) and was not shy about it. When they sent our the email saying the course had been changed I was more interested. We love the zoo so I am happy to have some money go their way. With the course change they eliminated my two major complaints (1) the course no longer ran on heaved, 3’ wide sidewalks barriered by brick walls and the fast traffic of Woodward, a major street. Honestly, I felt this was a safety hazard. Additionally, there were lots of strollers and people 2 across that could not be passed in the last mile and there were people running in the road. All gone this year! (2) a fundraiser for the zoo that circled the zoo and never goes in is silly. The course changes fed runners into the zoo through a service entrance for the finish, which was better. I imagine I am not the only one who I emailed about the course, but I did feel I asked for changes, they made them, I had to run the race.

09 - theHamm - Run Wild for the DetroitZoo 10K (1:12:00 / 1:11:56*)

* because I believe the chip time but cannot understands how my watch would have measured only 6.1 unless the course was short.  If it was short, I would not have met my goal time, but it would still be PR territory (1:14:21 previous).

The course map had no elevation info, and while they advertised it as being flat, I checked it myself and saw there were some rolling baby hills In miles 3-5 which was helpful  to keep in mind when I thought I was going too fast in the first mile- save it. I laughed going up, they were nothing compared to my AM runs around my neighborhood. Overall, I think I could have gone a bit faster, but not significantly.  Middle miles were too slow (even with the hills), my spread was too big (11:25,11:38,11:50, 12:17, 12:05, 11:42), and I thought I had a bit more distance to go because of tangents and the finish was around a corner so there was no last push at the end.  I look forward to doing this again, and maybe next time the family can come (it was 55 and threatening rain so they did not). They have kids activities starting after the 5k and a big picnic afterwords. 
I have two suggestions for improvement, neither of which I think worth emailing over. You still have a mile from the finish to the picnic or main exit. I left out the member exit which was in between the two. This was a bit irritating, mostly because the fam was waiting for me to drive home. On the way I stopped at the cafeteria which was open only for the Starbucks line. I believe the rest opened an hour later. If I could have bought a snack there I would gotten a snack and just left. It was a long wait for coffee drinks, but I asked and they did kindly serve me a can of All Day IPA from the adjacent, closed station. While IPAs are never my choice, it was very refreshing. The not yet open stand has a better variety, which I would prefer.


----------



## Keels

Good luck and congratulations to all of y'all registering for the 2019 Boston Marathon this week - especially those newbies!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Good luck and congratulations to all of y'all registering for the 2019 Boston Marathon this week - especially those newbies!


Paging our new BQ runner!  Come brag about yourself!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> Paging our new BQ runner!  Come brag about yourself!



I got $20 that says he won't ... but don't worry. I'm more than happy to do it eventually ...


----------



## michigandergirl

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


Holland Haven Half Marathon
Official time: 2:19:54

So glad to have cooler weather this morning with temps in the 50’s. We ran this race as a marathon training run, running the first 10 miles at LR pace and the last three at M tempo pace, although those last three miles were hard because of a 20 mph headwind, so we didn’t exactly hit pace, but no worries coach @DopeyBadger, the effort felt like M tempo.

The picture above is me on the right (with my favorite donut compression sleeves), and my two friends & favorite running partners, with the lovely Lake Michigan as our backdrop.


----------



## roxymama

TheHamm said:


> First, I need to give today’s race credit, I disliked it last year (even if it was my 5k PR) and was not shy about it. When they sent our the email saying the course had been changed I was more interested. We love the zoo so I am happy to have some money go their way. With the course change they eliminated my two major complaints (1) the course no longer ran on heaved, 3’ wide sidewalks barriered by brick walls and the fast traffic of Woodward, a major street. Honestly, I felt this was a safety hazard. Additionally, there were lots of strollers and people 2 across that could not be passed in the last mile and there were people running in the road. All gone this year! (2) a fundraiser for the zoo that circled the zoo and never goes in is silly. The course changes fed runners into the zoo through a service entrance for the finish, which was better. I imagine I am not the only one who I emailed about the course, but I did feel I asked for changes, they made them, I had to run the race.
> 
> 09 - theHamm - Run Wild for the DetroitZoo 10K (1:12:00 / 1:11:56*)
> 
> * because I believe the chip time but cannot understands how my watch would have measured only 6.1 unless the course was short.  If it was short, I would not have met my goal time, but it would still be PR territory (1:14:21 previous).
> 
> The course map had no elevation info, and while they advertised it as being flat, I checked it myself and saw there were some rolling baby hills In miles 3-5 which was helpful  to keep in mind when I thought I was going too fast in the first mile- save it. I laughed going up, they were nothing compared to my AM runs around my neighborhood. Overall, I think I could have gone a bit faster, but not significantly.  Middle miles were too slow (even with the hills), my spread was too big (11:25,11:38,11:50, 12:17, 12:05, 11:42), and I thought I had a bit more distance to go because of tangents and the finish was around a corner so there was no last push at the end.  I look forward to doing this again, and maybe next time the family can come (it was 55 and threatening rain so they did not). They have kids activities starting after the 5k and a big picnic afterwords.
> I have two suggestions for improvement, neither of which I think worth emailing over. You still have a mile from the finish to the picnic or main exit. I left out the member exit which was in between the two. This was a bit irritating, mostly because the fam was waiting for me to drive home. On the way I stopped at the cafeteria which was open only for the Starbucks line. I believe the rest opened an hour later. If I could have bought a snack there I would gotten a snack and just left. It was a long wait for coffee drinks, but I asked and they did kindly serve me a can of All Day IPA from the adjacent, closed station. While IPAs are never my choice, it was very refreshing. The not yet open stand has a better variety, which I would prefer.





michigandergirl said:


> View attachment 349714 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]
> 
> 
> Holland Haven Half Marathon
> Official time: 2:19:54
> 
> So glad to have cooler weather this morning with temps in the 50’s. We ran this race as a marathon training run, running the first 10 miles at LR pace and the last three at M tempo pace, although those last three miles were hard because of a 20 mph headwind, so we didn’t exactly hit pace, but no worries coach @DopeyBadger, the effort felt like M tempo.
> 
> The picture above is me on the right (with my favorite donut compression sleeves), and my two friends & favorite running partners, with the lovely Lake Michigan as our backdrop.



Congrats to you both and OMG I love those donut socks!!!!!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I posted a very brief recap in a bit more detail on my training journal, but here's a short version of my San Francisco Giant Race Half today.

In short, today was not my day.  It felt like nothing went right early on and by the time I got those issues cleared up, my back was screaming with a vengeance and forced me to keep walking.  I've never walked such a substantial portion of a half marathon before.  Maybe 9 miles or so.  When I wanted to push myself and run faster, my back screamed that it wasn't happening.  In all prior races, I've ran the race faster than I trained.  Today, I walked most of this race and was much slower than my training times.  But I knocked 3 minutes off my PR.  

And in spite of all that, I still knocked 3 minutes off my PR.  So, yeah, I had a very difficult race today and still somehow set a PR of 3:02:11.  I believe that I have ran better races in runDisney events, but all the fun character stops add substantially to my time.  

In happier news, my little sister crushed her old PR and took 10 minutes off it.  And I feel like my race today had a tremendous amount of teaching moments that I can correct before Dopey and still finish the marathon.  I realized today just how far I've come since that first race.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Sleepless Knight said:


> I still knocked 3 minutes off my PR. So, yeah, I had a very difficult race today and still somehow set a PR of 3:02:11.



Awesome! Congrats on the PR, despite perfect conditions. And double congrats on the double family PR.


----------



## JulieODC

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.
> 
> BLUF: everything is OK.
> 
> Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.
> 
> Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.
> 
> Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.
> 
> Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.
> 
> Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.



So glad she’s ok! Any chance she was tested for Lyme disease? Bell’s palsy is very common with Lyme, so it might be good to rule that out!

Stay safe everyone in the southern east coast!


----------



## Dis5150

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.
> 
> BLUF: everything is OK.
> 
> Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.
> 
> Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.
> 
> Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.
> 
> Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.
> 
> Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.



How scary! So glad the prognosis is a good one!


----------



## LSUlakes

AFwifelife said:


> If you are sticking around DHS for a while that afternoon, our paths just might cross!  Our first FP at at 4:10.



We will be there all afternoon to eventually watch Fantasmic (weather pending of course). That afternoon looks like 1:50 FP for RNR, Muppets @ 2:15, Beer stop at Baseline Tap House @ 2:45, Indiana Jones 3:15 show, 3:55 TOT FP, Little Mermaid @ 4:50, TSM a 5:15, Slinky FP @ 5:40, diner and then Fantasmic. 



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.
> 
> BLUF: everything is OK.
> 
> Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.
> 
> Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.
> 
> Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.
> 
> Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.
> 
> Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.



Thats scary stuff! Glad to hear that everything looks like it is going to work out well!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *When comparing walking to running, for example walking around WDW, the beach, the mall, ect. What ratio would you use to say a mile of running is equal to "x" miles of walking?

ATTQOTD: I'm asking this as I probably wont get a run in again this week, but this time because we will be at WDW. I am just trying to tell myself its going to be ok and that walking 10 miles is like a 3 mile run maybe...


----------



## PrincessV

Dis_Yoda said:


> Yup...
> 
> All my facebook memories are our prep of Irma from last year.  Never want to have to live through that again.


Ditto that. Though, to be fair, the aftermath of Irma was WAY worse for me than the actual storm... I evacuated to Central FL, where we never lost power or Internet. Then had to go home to work recovery and lived with no power, no sewage (so no showering, flushing, anything that causes water to go down a drain) for a week. That was not fun at all.



Sanchez said:


> We are in Charleston and at this point the storm is heading our way. Of course, I have been through enough of these to know that the situation will continue to change.
> 
> Charleston evacuated in 2016 for Matthew and in 2017 for Irma. We chose to stay in 2017. After Floyd in 1999 no South Carolina politician is going to “wait and see.”


I lost almost everything to Hugo way back when (house was on IOP), so I'm all too familiar with how devastating a hit can be in the Low Country. Looks like Florence might hit further north: bad for NC, but hopefully better for SC? My heart still lives in the SC pluff mud! ♥


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When comparing walking to running, for example walking around WDW, the beach, the mall, ect. What ratio would you use to say a mile of running is equal to "x" miles of walking?



I am curious what others say too... I wanted to run 5 miles yesterday, but instead mowed for 1 hour and then ran 3... so that is kind of similar to 5 in my mind?

In reality, I know that running is really the only thing that truly counts as running, but I think the time on your feet/miles walking will help balance the very minimal loss from not running for that week.


----------



## GreatLakes

I had a new half marathon experience this weekend.  The training plan for the W&D 10K that I am looking to place for starts today so I wanted to just do a long, slow, low heart rate run for this race.  I know myself and that I'd be tempted to go out fast so I decided to stick back and run with a friend that was shooting for around a 2 hour half since he is getting back from injury.  It was quite nice.  I never really felt winded even though there was about 1,000 miles of climbing total and when we were done I felt like I could go another couple hours at that pace.  I'm hoping that will help with my aerobic base as I head into the faster training for the 10K



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When comparing walking to running, for example walking around WDW, the beach, the mall, ect. What ratio would you use to say a mile of running is equal to "x" miles of walking?



I have heard that the time comparison is pretty close to 1:1 meaning 10 minutes of running has the same training effect as 10 minutes of walking though I don't buy that 100%.  The heart rate you train at has a lot to do with the endurance training so while in isolation that might be true at some point the accumulation of walking vs running loses some of that 1:1 benefit.  Going by that logic I generally walk just over half as slow as I run so I'd say it is about 2.5 miles or walking for a mile of running all else being equal.


----------



## braycon

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When comparing walking to running, for example walking around WDW, the beach, the mall, ect. What ratio would you use to say a mile of running is equal to "x" miles of walking?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm asking this as I probably wont get a run in again this week, but this time because we will be at WDW. I am just trying to tell myself its going to be ok and that walking 10 miles is like a 3 mile run maybe...



Very interesting question.  Although I think we would like there to be some sort of equivalency, there probably isn't one that really makes sense.  That is, 10 miles of walking is a lot like 10 miles of walking; but a lot like 0 miles of running.  I posed a similar question many years ago on Hal Higdon's message boards when I asked for an equivalency based on heat.  That is, if I run 3 miles in 90 degree weather, what's that equivalent to if I were running in 60 degree weather?  I was hoping for an answer like 5 or 6 miles, but Hal said running 3 miles in 90 degree weather is the equivalent of running 3 miles.  It's certainly harder, but it's still just 3 miles.  I'd guess the answer here is probably similar.  

Having written that, I realize it sounds a bit discouraging, and I don't mean it that way.  Walking 10 miles is great, and has to help maintain fitness.  I just don't know that I would say it's the same as running 3 miles.  Perhaps, however, some others will provide another perspective that will make me feel better, too, about the days I don't run, but walk significantly.  I think a 1-1 ratio sounds great (1 mile walking = 1 mile running)!  Ridiculous perhaps, but great.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Wrote a long post about glycogen super compensation (aka carb loading) if anyone is interested.  If you run an event longer than 90 minutes, then I think it would be a good read for you.

*Glycogen Supercompensation (AKA Carb Loading for a Race)*


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When comparing walking to running, for example walking around WDW, the beach, the mall, ect. What ratio would you use to say a mile of running is equal to "x" miles of walking?


I have no idea. I do a lot of walking usually though.


----------



## KSellers88

I go on vacation for a week and come back to 20+ pages to read, but I am caught up! Below are some of my QOTD responses...

*August Totals:*
121 miles
9:41 Average Pace
158 Average HR (super happy with this, I've always had a really high HR so something must be going right with my training for this to be in the 150s)

*ATTQOTDs:*

I use my watch for pace tracking in a race.
I have a Garmin Fenix 5s Rose Gold  and wear it 24/7 with the exception of charging time and showering.
I have never been to Food and Wine or MNSSHP, but I am going to both this year and I am so excited! Hooray for APs!!!
I say that walking a longer distance is comparable to running. Especially considering how I sweat, LOL. Sorry if that is TMI...

Edited to add: @OldSlowGoofyGuy I am so glad your wife is ok! How scary! @DopeyBadger I hope the ankle starts to improve soon. Also, praying for everyone in the path of Florence. We are a little South of where she is looking to go, but I am sure we will get some storms. Stay safe, y'all!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: not sure about any equivalency between the two. Disney miles include a lot of standing in one place or slow shuffling through ride queues. I find that harder on my body than running 10 miles 

So DH told me at 6:30am he’d check on the hurricane later to see if he would postpone his trip. I pulled it up, showed him the latest predicted path and then said if he decides to go and the storm changes course and he gets stuck he’s SOL. I’ll be going to V&A by myself and text him pics of my food. Guess who moved his trip


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Sometimes I think the only reason I run is to burn calories, so in that respect 1 mile walking = 1 mile running. As far as aerobic/cardio fitness, I'd say no matter how much you walk, it's not running.

We have a saying around our house about exercise: 'Ann beats Nan.' Translated, this means 'Anything beats nothing'. So 1 mile of walking > 0 miles running.

On an unrelated topic: I went to a yoga class today! I liked it and plan on adding it to my schedule. While I was there, I hit the pool. Still not seeing much improvement there. Then I cam home and did a 6 mile easy run. All this done by 9:30AM!

Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers on my wife's health. It really does mean a lot.

@JulieODC, I'll mention the Lyme disease connection so she can bring it up when she sees her primary care physician. We are outdoors a lot and do get the occasional tick.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
while the caloric burn of a mile is a mile seems more true than not, the cardio impact and actual physical impact/fatigue does not match up.  I could imagine a 5:1 impact/physical fatigue relation, but see no way to mimic the heart rate unless I were walking to the dentist (true.  I got a filling this morning. HR data shows it the same as yesterday's 10K).  However, a Disney trip is mentally more taxing than normal walking, so I do believe there is a mental fatigue and exhaustion parallel you could make if an excuse is really necessary.  I cannot determine how much of this mental fatigue is being there with my kids, but I hope to find out on a solo trip!


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When comparing walking to running, for example walking around WDW, the beach, the mall, ect. What ratio would you use to say a mile of running is equal to "x" miles of walking?



ATTQOTD: Depends what you're trying to equal.

If it's calories or generally being fit, distance is distance.

But walking doesn't really help train for running, in my experience.  Before I started run training, I could walk more or less indefinitely but running for even a minute was "OMG I'm gonna die".


----------



## Sanchez

PrincessV said:


> Ditto that. Though, to be fair, the aftermath of Irma was WAY worse for me than the actual storm... I evacuated to Central FL, where we never lost power or Internet. Then had to go home to work recovery and lived with no power, no sewage (so no showering, flushing, anything that causes water to go down a drain) for a week. That was not fun at all.
> 
> I lost almost everything to Hugo way back when (house was on IOP), so I'm all too familiar with how devastating a hit can be in the Low Country. Looks like Florence might hit further north: bad for NC, but hopefully better for SC? My heart still lives in the SC pluff mud! ♥



I was at The Citadel when Hugo hit. No internet, no cell phones, and nowhere near the weather prediction capabilities we have now. The orders were "get up and leave" with very little preparation or plan. I will never forget coming back into Charleston and witnessing the devastation. I lost everything a college student could lose - which fortunately was very little and nothing compared to what families living in the area lost. The Citadel beach house on IOP was destroyed. As you know, the only way to get to IOP at that time was the Ben Sawyer bridge which was significantly damaged.

It is expected that the Governor will announce an evacuation plan today and begin the process for lane reversals on I-26. Predictions are that that storm will hit to the north of us but that can change. 

It is a strange feeling - hoping that the storm doesn't hit us but knowing that someone else is in the path.


----------



## GreatLakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: Sometimes I think the only reason I run is to burn calories, so in that respect 1 mile walking = 1 mile running. As far as aerobic/cardio fitness, I'd say no matter how much you walk, it's not running.
> 
> We have a saying around our house about exercise: 'Ann beats Nan.' Translated, this means 'Anything beats nothing'. So 1 mile of walking > 0 miles running.
> 
> On an unrelated topic: I went to a yoga class today! I liked it and plan on adding it to my schedule. While I was there, I hit the pool. Still not seeing much improvement there. Then I cam home and did a 6 mile easy run. All this done by 9:30AM!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers on my wife's health. It really does mean a lot.
> 
> @JulieODC, I'll mention the Lyme disease connection so she can bring it up when she sees her primary care physician. We are outdoors a lot and do get the occasional tick.



I wanted to say I hope for the best with your situation.

Have you thought about doing a one hour coaching session for your swimming?  That is a discipline I don't think you can improve much without having someone look at your form and give you some pointers.  I did a 1 hour solo coaching session and five 1 hour group sessions and still feel like I need a few more.  Tiny little alterations make huge differences in the pool, much more than any other discipline.

Yoga is great.  I do some yoga stretches at home but would like to do classes again if I had the time.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: As someone who does a lot more walking than running, my calorie counter says that running at 8 min pace burns 25% more calories for the same distance as walking at 16 min pace. So from an energy standpoint, 1 mile running equals 1.25 miles walking. I feel like walking does help with endurance, but not so much with speed.


----------



## PrincessV

Sanchez said:


> I was at The Citadel when Hugo hit. No internet, no cell phones, and nowhere near the weather prediction capabilities we have now. The orders were "get up and leave" with very little preparation or plan.


It was crazy, right? We had so little information to work with. I was a late teen and clueless: when I heard "mandatory evac", I just threw as many of my belongings in my car as I could fit. My dad thought the officials were overreacting and brought a couple changes of clothes, left everything else behind. And yep, going back to Charleston was surreal - I'll never forget the swaths of pine forest cut down like a giant mower had gone through. And then the weeks of living with friends in Mt. Pleasant with no power, no water... ugh.



> It is a strange feeling - hoping that the storm doesn't hit us but knowing that someone else is in the path.


So true! I moved to FL 25 years ago, and that feeling never ends in summer. Sending good thought to you and everyone in the area!

*ATTQOTD:* I can't say as I've ever done any kind of correlation - I don't count walking outside of run-walk intervals as part of my running regimen unless it's specifically a walking workout. But I also try not to walk any more than I need to, especially at WDW! I'm the master of "MK In Less Than 1.5 Miles" - those reports of people logging 10 miles in a park are beyond my comprehension lol!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When comparing walking to running, for example walking around WDW, the beach, the mall, ect. What ratio would you use to say a mile of running is equal to "x" miles of walking?


ATTQOTD: I had a similar question last week when I was in Disneyland. I did not run while I was there but did walk ~ 10 miles per day. We stayed at the Disneyland hotel and the walk back and forth to the front gate was about a half mile each way.  I too, am curious what the conversion equivalent is to running but I will say that at the end of each day, my legs were sore from all the walking.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have no idea! We generally try to run in the mornings at our resort when we are at WDW during a training plan. I say generally because it doesn't always happen. I missed a 2 mile run this weekend and am counting my land clearing workout as at least part of it. We took out some big vegetation and I haven't done that much stooping, carrying, throwing in forever! It has to count for something!


----------



## roxymama

All I know is when athletes cannot play they often make them ride bikes on the sidelines or in locker rooms*, so if you are unable to run...doing cross training is a good idea to keep up your fitness for when you are able to run again.  So although not a 1:1 ratio, walking 10 miles at disney when unable to run because of vacation, is still probably better than sitting on your backside on some other different vacation.

*Unless you are Aaron Rodgers who had to come back into the game last night so that the national broadcast team could dub him some kind of hero...grumble mumble...stupid bears...mumble


----------



## GreatLakes

roxymama said:


> All I know is when athletes cannot play they often make them ride bikes on the sidelines or in locker rooms*, so if you are unable to run...doing cross training is a good idea to keep up your fitness for when you are able to run again.  So although not a 1:1 ratio, walking 10 miles at disney when unable to run because of vacation, is still probably better than sitting on your backside on some other different vacation.
> 
> *Unless you are Aaron Rodgers who had to come back into the game last night so that the national broadcast team could dub him some kind of hero...grumble mumble...stupid bears...mumble



The bikes are usually to stay loose/warm, not really for fitness in that scenario.

I really like Rodgers and think he is the best QB in the NFL at the moment but he is not a "hero" for coming back into a football game.  That word gets thrown around way too often.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> *Unless you are Aaron Rodgers who had to come back into the game last night so that the national broadcast team could dub him some kind of hero...grumble mumble...stupid bears...mumble



How much are the Bears paying Fuller to drop INTs, anyway? He dropped six last year.


----------



## roxymama

GreatLakes said:


> The bikes are usually to stay loose/warm, not really for fitness in that scenario.
> 
> I really like Rodgers and think he is the best QB in the NFL at the moment but he is not a "hero" for coming back into a football game.  That word gets thrown around way too often.



I'm glad I wasn't playing a drinking game that involved a drink for: 
1) everytime he was called a hero
2) everytime my husband lost his mind that they were calling him a hero



FFigawi said:


> How much are the Bears paying Fuller to drop INTs, anyway? He dropped six last year.



Fuller receives an *$18 million* signing bonus and has a *$1 million* base salary this season with a *$500,000 *workout bonus and *$500,000* in per-game roster bonuses.

So about 3.33 million per ball!!!

#nomath


----------



## LSUlakes

For those of yall that are in the path of the storm, what are the odds you make a random trip to WDW? IF everything holds up as they are saying, the coastal areas will be devastated, which is plenty bad, but then they are talking about it basically stalling and dumping feet of rain. I cant imagine what that is like for places with actual hills / mountains. So if you are inland and north of where the center comes inland, things may get dicey for you. I'm not advising you go to WDW, but if you leave, go west or south. Obviously east isnt a option, but you get the idea.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

GreatLakes said:


> Have you thought about doing a one hour coaching session for your swimming? That is a discipline I don't think you can improve much without having someone look at your form and give you some pointers. I did a 1 hour solo coaching session and five 1 hour group sessions and still feel like I need a few more. Tiny little alterations make huge differences in the pool, much more than any other discipline.



I'm considering it, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I am not tri-ing to be a triathlete (see what I did there?), swimming is just another form of exercise. It's still probably worth it.

Did you use a 'generic' coach or one specifically for triathletes?


----------



## GreatLakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm considering it, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I am not tri-ing to be a triathlete (see what I did there?), swimming is just another form of exercise. It's still probably worth it.
> 
> Did you use a 'generic' coach or one specifically for triathletes?



A bit of both.  I used a local swim coaching service that does a range of instruction from kids learning to swim to Ironman training plans.  The coach I selected happened to do triathlon training (along with other instruction) but the actual class really had nothing to do with triathlon swimming.  It was about balance, rotation, length, and timing more than anything and the only real mention of triathlon was in the energy savings you get from proper form.

In the group class I was the only one that had an end game of a triathlon but all of us got the same drills and corrections.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> For those of yall that are in the path of the storm, what are the odds you make a random trip to WDW? IF everything holds up as they are saying, the coastal areas will be devastated, which is plenty bad, but then they are talking about it basically stalling and dumping feet of rain. I cant imagine what that is like for places with actual hills / mountains. So if you are inland and north of where the center comes inland, things may get dicey for you. I'm not advising you go to WDW, but if you leave, go west or south. Obviously east isnt a option, but you get the idea.



No plans to divert to WDW, but it's a great idea.   Supposed to go on a buddies trip this week to NC but not sure that's gonna happen either.   

We are inland AND slightly north of the path of the storm.   The hills/mountains in this part of Virginia may trap the energy of the storm and keep it parked over us for quite some time.
Projected rainfall is 25+ inches later this week.   We already had significant rain this year and many creeks, rivers, lakes, and dams are already stressed from the above average moisture.   This looks really bad.    Hopefully Flo will change her mind and head back out to sea.   Be careful everyone.

#VirginiaIsForLoversNotHurricanes


----------



## LSUlakes

Slogger said:


> Supposed to go on a buddies trip this week to NC but not sure that's gonna happen either.



You should just go ahead and cancel that one. I think the majority of the east coast has declared a state of emergency. There is hope though, one model has two runs that have it not making landfall. It gets really close, which would be bad for coastal areas, but inland flooding could dodge the bullet. Hopefully that trend continues and it just leaves everyone alone.


----------



## garneska

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> On an unrelated topic: I went to a yoga class today! I liked it and plan on adding it to my schedule. While I was there, I hit the pool. Still not seeing much improvement there. Then I cam home and did a 6 mile easy run. All this done by 9:30AM!



I don't love yoga, but i am doing it every wednesday and it sure seems to help for Tempo Thursday.  I need to get back to the pool.  If you need any coaching in Atlanta, I know lots.   Maybe I should use one when i start swimming again.  I hope to get back to swimming on Friday mornings, work has made it tough with 8 or 8:30 meetings, but hoping those will end soon.  

Glad your wife is ok.


----------



## sourire

Catching up...

@OldSlowGoofyGuy, so glad DW is okay! Thinking of you guys! Will hug DH as soon as he walks in the door!

I just signed up on Labor Day (before the very last price increase) to do my first sprint tri, that is supposed to take place in NJ (Long Beach Island...affectionately known as LBI around these parts) on Sunday! Had a nightmare that very evening that on race day, there were treacherous waves in the bay and that I forgot both my goggles and bike. Anyway, last night, my mom mentioned the hurricane - have been working and training and not paying any attention to the news, apparently. So this tri might be a wash.  RATS! Still hoping that Flo will blow out to sea. Stay safe, east coasters!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I like what @OldSlowGoofyGuy said - something is better nothing!  But I think you can get walking to be at least close to running by walking steep hills and speed walking.  But walking around WDW is not going to equate, but who cares cause your in WDW!  @LSUlakes say hi to Mickey for us!


----------



## apdebord

LSUlakes said:


> For those of yall that are in the path of the storm, what are the odds you make a random trip to WDW? IF everything holds up as they are saying, the coastal areas will be devastated, which is plenty bad, but then they are talking about it basically stalling and dumping feet of rain. I cant imagine what that is like for places with actual hills / mountains. So if you are inland and north of where the center comes inland, things may get dicey for you. I'm not advising you go to WDW, but if you leave, go west or south. Obviously east isnt a option, but you get the idea.



I just joked about evacuating to WDW with my husband this afternoon, I don’t really know where to go if we evacuate! Maybe Atlanta to my in-laws since we will have 2 dogs in tow (one extremely elderly and senile). They’ve just issued a mandatory evacuation for Zone A in VA so schools are closed until further notice. We are luckily in Zone C, but one street over from Zone B as the neighborhood is on the intercoastal. The water is already high from storms over the weekend, so that’s certainly not going to help.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  On walking around Disney as it pertains to training.  I've had 3 visits to Disneyland during the taper period.  The first two were roughly 2 weeks before the race and had minimal to no impact on my race.  In 2012, I visited Disney World for about a week in association with the Wine & Dine race which I did at the end of the race a week mere days after getting over a cold.  That may have impacted my time, but not by much.  I went to Disneyland over Labor Day weekend this year and ran the Giant Race yesterday and do think that I may have impacted my performance.  But it's also possible the very reasons why I needed to get away for a few days also impacted my performance in the race yesterday.  And my bigger issues in the race yesterday were tied to a sore upper back much more than my legs.  

Long story short, I think it's a tossup.  I'd be more cautious if you had a goal race shortly after the Disney visit, but I don't know that a relative handful of runs missed because you're walking around the parks will make much of a difference.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: no idea. I did walk a mile in 17:22 the other day which was a personal best. No comparison to running but 2 years ago I couldn't walk a mile in 30 minutes so it made me happy. 

While at Disney I'm always so discouraged that my fitbit rarely picks up exercise. I might have spent 350 active minutes in a day but I'm always walking such a short distance from place to place and then standing. I cant figure out how walking 25,000 steps doesn't equate to a workout in fitbit land.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Walking might not be equivalent to running but if you trust your base training and keep moving by touring the parks, you might benefit from that break, both mentally and physically.


----------



## Jules76126

Anyone been to Toronto? I have to head there later this month for work. I heard driving in the city is a nightmare. I’m debating whether I should stay outside the city instead but that means I won’t get to see the city. I need the car as the location of my meeting is In Scarborough


----------



## Z-Knight

Jules76126 said:


> Anyone been to Toronto? I have to head there later this month for work. I heard driving in the city is a nightmare. I’m debating whether I should stay outside the city instead but that means I won’t get to see the city. I need the car as the location of my meeting is In Scarborough


watch out for the automated (non-manned) toll roads...I think the 407? or something...I don't recall the name/number but there are certain highways there that are tolled and you might not notice it getting on and then I think the charges are high.


----------



## Princess KP

Jules76126 said:


> Anyone been to Toronto? I have to head there later this month for work. I heard driving in the city is a nightmare. I’m debating whether I should stay outside the city instead but that means I won’t get to see the city. I need the car as the location of my meeting is In Scarborough


I live in the Greater Toronto Area (GTA) and yes, traffic is horrible, even on weekends. I think the only time there isn’t traffic is 11pm - 5am. 
Highway 407 that Z-Knight mentioned is north of the city and you most likely won’t travel on it. PM me and I can offer some hotel suggestions based on what you would like to see / do.


----------



## AntimonyER

Does anyone ever just have a bad run? Like you don't feel right from the start, your pace is off, and you can't even finish your planned distance? I had been working back up to my pre-summer 10 mile runs, and as storms had passed through and there was a light rain, I decided to give it a go last night. Made it 9.11 miles and if I had tried to go any further, thats what someone would have been calling. Ugh. I had hoped I hadn't fallen off so bad sticking to shorter runs outside, or treadmill runs over the summer. Oh well. At least I have almost two months before my HM.


----------



## jmasgat

AntimonyER said:


> Does anyone ever just have a bad run? Like you don't feel right from the start, your pace is off, and you can't even finish your planned distance? I had been working back up to my pre-summer 10 mile runs, and as storms had passed through and there was a light rain, I decided to give it a go last night. Made it 9.11 miles and if I had tried to go any further, thats what someone would have been calling. Ugh. I had hoped I hadn't fallen off so bad sticking to shorter runs outside, or treadmill runs over the summer. Oh well. At least I have almost two months before my HM.



Where's the "hand raised, Ooh, ooh, me" emoji?  Yes, it happens-with no rhyme or reason as to why, sometimes.  Don't worry too much about it.

One time I went out for a run that was supposed to be 8-10 and got to a spot 5+ miles (after I already had taken my refueling break), and just couldn't go one more step.  I actually lay down on someone's lawn (briefly) to just compose myself.  Then I shortcut it home.

Weather, fatigue, mental stress, life.....so many thing can just produce a stonker.  It just is the way it is.  Conversely, and hopefully, one day you will also have a great run when you least expect it, and you will be equally puzzled as to why.  I have had a great run after a night of zero sleep and worry (hello, Disney races!) It will all balance out!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

AntimonyER said:


> Does anyone ever just have a bad run? Like you don't feel right from the start...



Yes. It can be weather related, out too late the night before, or unexplained.

If it's a tempo run, I might give up on maintaining pace, and just try to get the distance in. But occasionally, even the distance doesn't happen, especially if I get a late start. I will sometimes try to make up the distance on the next couple of easy runs (ADA: against @DopeyBadger advice). I absolutely hate not hitting the plan miles for the week.

Don't beat yourself up too much; 9.11 (took me a minute to get the 'calling' joke) out of 10 in the rain is more of a hit than a miss.


----------



## Disney at Heart

AntimonyER said:


> Does anyone ever just have a bad run? Like you don't feel right from the start, your pace is off, and you can't even finish your planned distance? I had been working back up to my pre-summer 10 mile runs, and as storms had passed through and there was a light rain, I decided to give it a go last night. Made it 9.11 miles and if I had tried to go any further, thats what someone would have been calling. Ugh. I had hoped I hadn't fallen off so bad sticking to shorter runs outside, or treadmill runs over the summer. Oh well. At least I have almost two months before my HM.



Yes, of course, bad runs happen for lots of reasons. Here are some of mine:
1) Health: Once I was supposed to do 6 miles; by 1.5 I felt like I was going to die. It was the beginning of a stomach virus that lasted DAYS! 
2) Mental/ emotional: I lost a best friend to cancer once on a Wednesday and ran a 10k on Saturday. During the middle of the race, my legs got so heavy (like my heart) that it was hard to lift them and I thought, "I just don't want to do this." I barely finished. 
3) Sore "runner things": Achilles, IT band, hips, etc.
4) Weather: Heat and humidity, rain, cold 
Other times, like @jmasgat there is no rhyme or reason. I love the first "cool" run in the fall that feels great. I'm still waiting for it.


----------



## hauntedcity

AntimonyER said:


> Does anyone ever just have a bad run? .



How about today?  I woke up late feeling BLERG, so I got a late start running. I have a hard stop when I have to be back home, so I shortened my route, figuring I'd run about 25 minutes instead of 30.  Even so, I stumbled about 2 minutes/mile slower than normal, and even with the shorter route, I ended up taking much more than 30 minutes, making me late for work.

I'm just glad I got through it, and I can mark it off the training calendar!


----------



## TheHamm

As @LSUlakes is walking all of those miles today, he suggested I take my proposed QOTD and use it for Today, and propose others keep it going through Sunday.  So, here it is:

*Question of the Day:
There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?
*
ATTQOTD: Over the summer I had been exploring new routes with the aims of fewer hills and more drinking fountains.  I have learned these also have fewer lights and are less traveled than my well lit, hilly route.  I think I will likely be returning to the more lit, more hilly path for weekdays and maybe saving the other route for weekends.  Also, they will likely turn off the drinking fountains soon so that removes part of the appeal.  I was surprised to see more than one runner holding a flashlight in their hand while running last week.  I do NOT think I could do that.  I did try to attach my bike light to my waist band and found that while it is fine for biking, I cannot stand it while running.  Ditto for the headlamp.  

*Follow up on business: I found it hard to ask anything for the first 6 months of lurking.  Does anyone newer to the board wish to volunteer for Wednesday?  If not, I will nominate someone after 1:45 pm Eastern *(because I will be sitting in a meeting at which I will multitask). *Also, volunteers for Thursday & Friday?*


----------



## hauntedcity

TheHamm said:


> *Question of the Day:
> Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?*



The only difference is if I bring some light (headlamp or footlamps).  Other than that, I'm a morning running who has to get up early to make it to work on time.  Evening hours are too busy with after-school events for my kids.


----------



## camaker

TheHamm said:


> As [B][U]Question of the Day:[/U]
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?[/B]




ATTQOTD:  The best time for me to fit my runs in is after getting home from work and before dinner.  As a result, as the daylight hours wane I end up doing more and more runs in partial to complete darkness.  In order to stay safe during those dark runs I have two main strategies depending on the length of the run.

For short runs, generally less than 8-9 miles where I don't need to carry water I wear a Noxgear Tracer360 vest so others can see me and a Black Diamond headlamp so that I can see where I'm going.

For longer runs, I wear a hydration pack and have found that the Tracer360 doesn't work well with it.  In order to stay safe and visible for those runs I've got two Nathan strobe lights that I clip onto the front and back of the hydration pack.  I generally set the front light to solid and have the back light flashing.  The Black Diamond headlamp still comes along so that I can see where I'm going.

The only route modification I'll do is to avoid the local park that closes at sunset and stick to the roads with sidewalks.


----------



## AntimonyER

My running during fall and spring is dictated by my children's sport schedule. They practice at a great park with a well lit running path, so darkness is no issue. I actually prefer the dark as the early evening sun and Temps are less than desirable in S. Georgia.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I have a small LED flashlight that throws off tons of light if I’m running on the sidewalk outside the gates of my neighborhood that’s not well lit. I don’t go out there that much right now due to the bear activity. It’s so dark I wouldn’t be able to see one until I was up on top of it! We get bears inside our neighborhood (one was here last night), but at least we have streetlights. I saw someone with these and they look really neat https://knucklelights.com/. I also have a Tracer 360 vest that I use on some of my long runs.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Race Report:
I ran the Turtle Krawl 5k on Saturday. Overall it was a great race! They had pace signs for you to line up at to try to organize runners, but I still had a lot of walkers to weave through the first quarter mile. One thing I loved was at each turn they had volunteers to make sure people stayed on course but instead of them just standing there the race provided them with fun signs to hold! My favorite was where you could see part of the course straight ahead but had to turn and the guy there had a sign that said "course shortcut maps $10". 
I knew signing up for an early September race in central Florida meant hot and humid, but this was right next to the beach so I figured there should be a breeze... yeah no. It was still, hot, and humid. I went too fast on my run portions making me need longer walk breaks so I know I could've done better if I had paid attention better. Still I got not just a racing PR, but a Garmin PR too! Finish time was 51:10. 
After the race they had ice cold washcloths, massages (which I wanted to do, but laying down sounded awful at the time lol), muffins and fruit. The line for the food was so long I actually just asked the person at the back of the line what it was for because I couldn't see the front of it! Still they had plenty and were actually trying to give it away during the awards ceremony. One cool thing they do is they have an award for the exact middle finisher. Based on previous years my A goal time would've put me around that time so I stuck around just to see what time got that award (not me) and I won a giveaway they had for a nights stay at the beach! 
Overall this was a great race that I would definitely recommend!


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: As it gets cooler and darker I move my runs to the morning. It's getting darker but I'm still waiting for the cooler...


----------



## PrincessV

AntimonyER said:


> Does anyone ever just have a bad run?


Yep, BT/DT! Bad runs happen, so I just chock them up to "not my day" and move on. Nothing to worry about, unless they _all_ start feeling that way!



TheHamm said:


> *Question of the Day:
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?*


ATTQOTD: I continue to use my usual routes in winter - I just add a headlamp for dark runs because there are some stretches of sidewalk without lights and I like to see where I'm going. I don't worry much about being seen, as the bulk of my routes are on empty sidewalks. The one small stretch of road with no sidewalk is only driven on by residents of the street, who are all retired... I've found that I'm WAY better off with them _not_ seeing me. When I've lit myself up, they inevitably saw the light/reflections and drove right at me! When they can't see me, but I can see and avoid them, they maintain their line and pass by safely. In general, I trust my own wits and observation over any car's driver and make a point of avoiding possible collision by just staying out of their way.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   Yes, I can do more runs in the evening once the temperatures cool off and will also switch up my long runs from a weekday to a weekend.   
Once winter sets in, I hit the treadmill for a while but typically hit hibernation mode in late December and January.   Gives my body and mind a nice break.


----------



## FFigawi

TheHamm said:


> *Question of the Day:
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?*



Nope. I try to start my runs in the dark as much as possible to take advantage of the relatively cooler temperatures. I'll only begin starting later once the worst of the heat and humidity are gone.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Most of my runs are early, early morning, so I don't make any adjustments there.  If I do run in the evening I will wear my Tracer 360 vest for the runs, since the number of cars on the road are infinity higher than 4:30am.....


----------



## roxymama

AntimonyER said:


> Does anyone ever just have a bad run? Like you don't feel right from the start, your pace is off, and you can't even finish your planned distance? I had been working back up to my pre-summer 10 mile runs, and as storms had passed through and there was a light rain, I decided to give it a go last night. Made it 9.11 miles and if I had tried to go any further, thats what someone would have been calling. Ugh. I had hoped I hadn't fallen off so bad sticking to shorter runs outside, or treadmill runs over the summer. Oh well. At least I have almost two months before my HM.



The answer is that everyone has bad runs.  Except maybe superheros.  We are human and it is going to happen.  But it's the good runs that make you temporarily forget the bad ones...until they happen again.

Some bad runs are caused by specific things we can learn from and change and others makes sense that they are bad if they are in a really hard training week by design that is building up to a peak before a nice taper and are supposed to be hard; but others are just...bad...for no reason.    



TheHamm said:


> As @LSUlakes is walking all of those miles today, he suggested I take my proposed QOTD and use it for Today, and propose others keep it going through Sunday.  So, here it is:
> 
> *Question of the Day:
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?*
> 
> *Follow up on business: I found it hard to ask anything for the first 6 months of lurking.  Does anyone newer to the board wish to volunteer for Wednesday?  If not, I will nominate someone after 1:45 pm Eastern *(because I will be sitting in a meeting at which I will multitask). *Also, volunteers for Thursday & Friday?*



I run outside at night way more in the summer because of the longer periods of daylight.  I'm not in an area very conducive to dark night running.  Even with headlamp to find my way around the pothole craters, I don't feel safe.  So late fall and winter = treadmill on weekdays.
In the summer on weekends I like to run outside earlier in the day to get the coolest possible weather.  In the cooler months I take the opposite approach and wait for the warmer parts of the day often after lunch when my kiddo is napping.  
Oh and I have to carry water on long runs or use my house as a water station once the water fountains turn off!!!!
And long socks...winter = long socks.  Cold ankles are no fun.

I'll volunteer for Thur or Fri if no other takers.


----------



## KaitlynJ

ATTQOTD: Daylight hours don't really impact my running at all. I have a headlamp and reflective gear from Ragnar, and I actually enjoy nighttime runs. But I'm fortunate to live in a very safe neighborhood. I know not all runners (especially female runners) have that luxury.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: no idea. I did walk a mile in 17:22 the other day which was a personal best. No comparison to running but 2 years ago I couldn't walk a mile in 30 minutes so it made me happy.
> 
> While at Disney I'm always so discouraged that my fitbit rarely picks up exercise. I might have spent 350 active minutes in a day but I'm always walking such a short distance from place to place and then standing. I cant figure out how walking 25,000 steps doesn't equate to a workout in fitbit land.


Have you checked your settings?  Mine tracks consecutive minutes of activity and always logs at least some exercise in Disney.  



AntimonyER said:


> Does anyone ever just have a bad run? Like you don't feel right from the start, your pace is off, and you can't even finish your planned distance? I had been working back up to my pre-summer 10 mile runs, and as storms had passed through and there was a light rain, I decided to give it a go last night. Made it 9.11 miles and if I had tried to go any further, thats what someone would have been calling. Ugh. I had hoped I hadn't fallen off so bad sticking to shorter runs outside, or treadmill runs over the summer. Oh well. At least I have almost two months before my HM.


I had a very tough run on Sunday during the Giant Race Half Marathon.  So many times I wanted to call it a day, but I refused to quit.  And in spite of everything, I still managed to PR.  I've come to believe that an oft overlooked important reason to train is to learn how to push through the bad days just in case they happen on race day.  



roxymama said:


> The answer is that everyone has bad runs. Except maybe superheros. We are human and it is going to happen. But it's the good runs that make you temporarily forget the bad ones...until they happen again.
> 
> Some bad runs are caused by specific things we can learn from and change and others makes sense that they are bad if they are in a really hard training week by design that is building up to a peak before a nice taper and are supposed to be hard; but others are just...bad...for no reason.


Great point about learning from bad runs.  Even if I hadn't PRed with the Giant Race, I knew that the tough day was teaching me about issues I needed to address before Dopey in January and things to make sure I avoid in the days leading up to Dopey.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I try not to run in the dark anytime of the year #scaredycat  But as the temperatures get cooler after work, I hope to get more evening runs in outside, as long as my allergies don't go crazy.


----------



## rteetz

TheHamm said:


> Question of the Day:
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?


Not really. I usually always run during daylight but I also run where it fits in my schedule which with the new semester I’m still getting used too.


----------



## Slogger

AntimonyER said:


> Does anyone ever just have a bad run? Like you don't feel right from the start, your pace is off, and you can't even finish your planned distance?



I would be surprised if any of us didn't have a bad run from time to time.   

I frequently have the "don't feel right from the start, pace is off" but not as much of the "can't finish planned distance."   Last night I went out for a run and looked at my watch and couldn't believe how slow I was going at the effort I was putting in.   Really wanted to bail after 1.5 miles.   But I told myself I needed to keep going and felt better over time.

Sometimes it's just not our day, but every now and then it all comes together and we feel awesome.


----------



## opusone

TheHamm said:


> Question of the Day:
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?



No modifications on times (early morning) or routes, but as with others, I do start wearing my Noxgear Tracer360 vest about this time of year and throughout the winter months.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I cannot run in the dark at my house because we have no streetlights and I there's no headlamp or light bright enough to make me feel comfortable running in that. I run right after I get off work or right at dusk. I'll only run in the dark if I drive to town, but since I live 30 minutes from town and carpool with my husband that does not happen often. I also realize how country this entire answer has made me sound, LOL. 

I'll volunteer for a QOTD if needed.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  We pretty much always run at the same time (very early AM) since it is what works with our schedules, so it's nearly always in the dark.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Gotta catch up!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since a minor discussion has been started about our running watches I thought I would be a good question for the day. Do you wear your running watch all day, just to run or anywhere between?



I have the one Garmin for running, and I got (with help of birthday money) the vivoactive HR. That's my all day/sleep/formal watch so I can keep up with my resting HR, as I'm somewhat paranoid about overtraining. It's nice! And a complete activity tracker. Black with a rose gold ring around the face. I've got a few compliments on it and people are always surprised it's a Garmin.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Disclaimer: not running or Disney related.
> 
> BLUF: everything is OK.
> 
> Yikes, we had a scare today. My wife spent the night with a friend last night. She called me this morning and said 'I think I'm having a stroke. Half my face is paralyzed. I'm going to the ER." The fear was heightened because my MIL had a stroke last month. We managed to get her to the ER fast enough that there was zero permanent damage.
> 
> Diagnosis: Bell's palsy, a viral infection that causes a facial nerve to become inflamed and then get pinched where it passes through a narrow corridor of bone, causing paralyze of the face.
> 
> Treatment: anti-viral medicine and steroids for the inflammation.
> 
> Prognosis: Almost always full recovery.
> 
> Give your DW (darling whatever) a hug and a smooch.



I can't imagine that original call. Glad to hear she's going to be fine!



Kazrak said:


> My current thought processes look like, "Well, I'll have the WDW annual pass already, so the cost of doing the Wine & Dine Half next year is just the airfare.  And hotel room, because I've used all the DVC points.  And the registration.  And food.  But I'll get to use the annual pass again..."



THIS IS SO TRUE! We overdid it last year, so Wine and Dine will only be our 3rd trip this year. THIRD, people. In a YEAR. And that's being responsible!



AntimonyER said:


> Does anyone ever just have a bad run?



Oh, yeah. But I see those as a different kind of practice. A bad race is in my future eventually!



TheHamm said:


> *Question of the Day:*
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?



I need to get out early to avoid the heat, so if it's still dark I slap on my Night Runners. Otherwise, no change!


----------



## Jules76126

Once it starts getting dark, I will try and run with DH or at least where we can see each other. If that is not an option, I will hit the treadmill. I also can vary my hours and work from home some times, so those days, I typically run during daytime to avoid the nighttime scaries. I also carry pepper spray on my runs.


----------



## avondale

TheHamm said:


> As @LSUlakes is walking all of those miles today, he suggested I take my proposed QOTD and use it for Today, and propose others keep it going through Sunday.  So, here it is:
> 
> *Question of the Day:
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?*



ATTQOTD: My weekday runs happen after work.  When my ending time will be after sunset, then I feel like I need to do something for visibility.  Last year, I moved the runs inside to my treadmill.  I discovered that I would rather to anything other than that for this winter.

This winter, I'm planning to do my weekday runs after work at the high school track.  While the track is not directly lit, there should be enough lights from the parking lot that I can see to run.  I won't need to worry about lighting my path, I won't have to worry about being hit by a car, and the track won't have cracks or bumps to trip on.  It remains to be seen if: (1) I get bored to death running ovals in the near-dark and (2) how long any snow remains on the track.  We don't get a lot of snow that sticks around here, and I have microspikes, but I don't think the school would appreciate microspikes on the track.

I don't have a fear of running in the dark and can use a headlamp, but even with head/tail lamps, I'm worried about crosswalks and visibility.   Also bikers on the path and my visibility to them. I also have some concerns about boredom running on the walking trails at night, but that's similar to the track.  I'm hoping on the track that if necessary I can zone out a bit to podcasts and such.


----------



## TheHamm

avondale said:


> This winter, I'm planning to do my weekday runs after work at the high school track.  While the track is not directly lit, there should be enough lights from the parking lot that I can see to run.  I won't need to worry about lighting my path, I won't have to worry about being hit by a car, and the track won't have cracks or bumps to trip on.  It remains to be seen if: (1) I get bored to death running ovals in the near-dark and (2) how long any snow remains on the track.  We don't get a lot of snow that sticks around here, and I have microspikes, but I don't think the school would appreciate microspikes on the track.



I can get to a poorly lit track at the university and was wondering how snow clearing works.  The university is _the best_ snow removing organization in town, so much so that I run circles around the football stadium in the winter because that area is always clear and well lit.  I am curious if they bother to clear the track as the students have indoor facilities.  Probably not?


----------



## roxymama

A road hazard by me that pops up around this time every year is the big ole sticks all over the sides of the roads.  Windy City = fallen branches.  And the ones that don't fall in the street, people will push them off their lawns onto the edge of the road in annoying piles in hopes that they will get picked up by the street sweepers.  Sometimes I run past the same big stick for several weeks.  There are people I see who park their cars just behind or in front of said stick...everyday.  PICK THEM UP!!!

People....please just put them in your yard waste bins...please!!!  I feel like I'm playing hop scotch trying to get around them some days and rolling your foot on them is always anxiety inducing. 

Would it be bad to hand these to people on my runs?





disclaimer: roxymama is on her final page of marathon training and may be starting to tip toe into the crazytown that is taper madness a few weeks early

PS don't ask me to pick them up...I don't want to


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I am an early morning runner because if I put it off I usually will just skip it altogether. I have enjoyed these bright, albeit hot, mornings but I am looking forward to enjoy my dark morning runs again. We live in the middle of no where with very little light pollution, so some mornings I could see every single star and planet in the sky. I love it! But when it's dark, I do wear my Tracer 360 vest and I run with my flashlight on my phone.


----------



## TheHamm

TheHamm said:


> *Follow up on business: I found it hard to ask anything for the first 6 months of lurking.  Does anyone newer to the board wish to volunteer for Wednesday?  If not, I will nominate someone after 1:45 pm Eastern *(because I will be sitting in a meeting at which I will multitask). *Also, volunteers for Thursday & Friday?*


No new people dying to pop in by my arbitrary deadline.  @roxymama and @KSellers88, thank you for playing!  Wednesday and Thursday respectively?  This leaves the fun Friday QOTD up for grabs!



AntimonyER said:


> Does anyone ever just have a bad run?


Why, of Course! just today!  I was so excited to go out on my usually empty track at lunch and enjoy that it is not miserable outside!  But it was because there were jerks out there racing each other (the company has a relay race, it is silly, one department has to win, they do time trials) and decided they needed to run the tangents, regardless of other runners or walkers on the track.  So they clipped me.  Seriously, it is 4 cars wide!  So now mad, I look at my slow time and wonder why I thought I should go out.  And then decide that instead of an easy 3, maybe I should try some sort of fast/slow pattern.  Which I could not maintain.  And then I tripped in an engineered pothole.  And then I just stopped all mad.  Ridiculous part?  still my average pace.  Felt like garbage.  I'll go again tomorrow anyhow with the main goal of 'do not be so mad.'




roxymama said:


> A road hazard by me that pops up around this time every year is the big ole sticks all over the sides of the roads.  Windy City = fallen branches.  And the ones that don't fall in the street, people will push them off their lawns onto the edge of the road in annoying piles in hopes that they will get picked up by the street sweepers.  Sometimes I run past the same big stick for several weeks.  There are people I see who park their cars just behind or in front of said stick...everyday.  PICK THEM UP!!!
> 
> People....please just put them in your yard waste bins...please!!!  I feel like I'm playing hop scotch trying to get around them some days and rolling your foot on them is always anxiety inducing.
> 
> Would it be bad to hand these to people on my runs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disclaimer: roxymama is on her final page of marathon training and may be starting to tip toe into the crazytown that is taper madness a few weeks early
> 
> PS don't ask me to pick them up...I don't want to


Go for it!  
The winter my outdoor activity was limited to pushing a giant stroller around a snowbound block, I did leave copies of the city ordnance regarding blocking sidewalks on the windshield of cars that made sidewalks impassable.  One of the habitual offenders stopped.  I felt a bit better.  I also said something to someone as they got out of their car and I could no longer continue on the sidewalk because there was no maneuvering a stroller through the 8" of snow off the sidewalk.  I have not seen them do it again.  I feel crazy new mom won that round.    I'm also that person who will call to have tailgaters towed when they park illegally blocking driveways and crosswalks on game day, so I am due to have my house egged.


----------



## PrincessV

@roxymama you reminded me of last year post-Irma: a big oak had apparently gone down and someone chopped the trunk into pieces and placed them by the curb, but realized they couldn't lift one gigantic chunk so there it sat, smack-dab in the middle of the sidewalk, for two months.


----------



## JohnFilipoff

TheHamm said:


> Question of the Day:
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?



Not really.  I use a headlamp and reflective bands during the early morning dark runs.  On Interval days, I'll go a little later in the morning as daylight breaks so I can clearly see the road to avoid stumbles during the faster paces.  95% of my runs are in the morning, unless the weather is so bad, then I'll postpone to evening.  A little rain is no big deal, however, there is a hurricane coming this week, so might need to alter this week's plan a bit.


----------



## GreatLakes

TheHamm said:


> As @LSUlakes
> *Question of the Day:
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?*



The only difference for me is bringing my flashing clip-on lights and possibly my headlamp.  I have no problem running in the dark.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I do almost all my runs in the morning, generally as soon as there is enough daylight to make it safe, so the start time shifts later and later. Like @KSellers88, I'm not going out on our country roads with a headlamp. At some point (maybe), the temperature becomes the limiting factor, so even if the sun is up, I might wait around for it to warm up.

Since we were talking about bad runs earlier, here's how you can talk yourself into and out of a bad run, all on the same run:

Today's schedule called for 2WU+5x1@HMT/.25RI+2CD, for a total of 10 miles. Before I started, I had talked myself into wimping out: T+D 145, calf and Achilles hurt, tired from yesterday, no 'A' race on the schedule, etc.

The WU felt OK, so I talked myself into just one of the HMT intervals and the rest can be at easy pace. The first interval went OK, so I talked myself into just one more... until I completed all 5. I nailed all 5 of them! By 'nail', I mean 'did them too fast'. If I end up between un-adjusted and T+D adjusted pace, I consider it a win.

Full disclosure: I did cut the CD short and ended up at 9.4 miles instead of 10. The good news is that I pre-made it up yesterday, by misreading the plan and doing 6 instead of 5.

Lesson learned: sometimes your body lies to you during the first mile. Finish the first mile, then decide if you're up to the rest of the run.


----------



## huskies90

TheHamm said:


> As @LSUlakes is walking all of those miles today, he suggested I take my proposed QOTD and use it for Today, and propose others keep it going through Sunday.  So, here it is:
> 
> *Question of the Day:
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?*


ATTQOTD: I typically run at lunch during the week and in the afternoon on the weekends so I don't modify too much. If I can't run at lunch I will do it right after work and there is only about a 1 month window where it is dark after work. My after work route is through the city so there are plenty of street lights.



TheHamm said:


> No new people dying to pop in by my arbitrary deadline.  @roxymama and @KSellers88, thank you for playing!  Wednesday and Thursday respectively?  This leaves the fun Friday QOTD up for grabs!


I will take the FUN FRIDAY QOTD. And it is going to be FUN so make sure y'all stop by the thread on Friday and/or over the weekend!!


----------



## Capang

Sleepless Knight said:


> Have you checked your settings?  Mine tracks consecutive minutes of activity and always logs at least some exercise in Disney.


Mine picks up 10 minutes of consecutive walking I think.  So it will show a small walk here or there, but it feels like I should get more than 10 minutes here and 13 minutes of walking there.  Just my pet peeve 


TheHamm said:


> As @LSUlakes is walking all of those miles today, he suggested I take my proposed QOTD and use it for Today, and propose others keep it going through Sunday.  So, here it is:
> 
> *Question of the Day:
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?
> *


I ran early mornings all summer and loved it.  Now, I'm back to teaching and I have to readjust to running in the evening.  Otherwise I'd have to be up and out by 3:30 so that I could be back before my husband leaves for work so my daughter isn't home alone.  Although, I'm tempted to take some runs around my street at 3:30 one day a week just to make it easier in the evenings.  Soon I will be leaving before the sun comes up and getting home after the sun goes down so either I buy a lamp or light of some sort or head to the treadmill, which I loathe.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
I really enjoy night runs.  I do stick to routes that provide sidewalk and some lighting.  I wear a reflective vest and try to wear my brighter running clothes so I stand out.  If I think it is needed I wear a headlamp also.  And I either run without music/podcasts or at most wear only one ear bud.


----------



## avondale

TheHamm said:


> I can get to a poorly lit track at the university and was wondering how snow clearing works.  The university is _the best_ snow removing organization in town, so much so that I run circles around the football stadium in the winter because that area is always clear and well lit.  I am curious if they bother to clear the track as the students have indoor facilities.  Probably not?



Well, for the high school track, at least, I am guessing they don't bother to clear it.  The season will be over, so why spend the money?  But a university will have a larger amount of community use year-round, so who knows.  But if you can already run around the football stadium, do you need the track?


----------



## Smilelea

ATTQOTD: 
At the beginning of the summer (school teacher here), I start running about 6am to beat the heat. That carries over pretty well into the start of the school year of getting up somewhere between 4-5 am depending on how long the run is suppose to be. Well, it does for at least the first month or two. It's mid-September and I'm about done with getting up that early.  The other thing with that is (getting up at 5), by the time I did get midway through the run, the sun was coming up and I had some light. Well, not so much now. It's darker longer. 

You see, I'm afraid of the dark! I have a reflective vest and I have run with a flashlight. However, that hasn't stopped deer from jumping out in my path or turkeys waddling out in front of me or who knows what all is making that rustling noise in the woods.  There's a 3/4 mile stretch that has street lamps on my road. Then there's 2 different 1/2 mile stretches that aren't lit and have more of a woodsy area than houses. I have run that 3/4 stretch back and forth for up to 5 miles. It gets old after awhile. The other issue besides being scared is safety. I've had way too many near misses of being hit by cars that now I have to get completely off the road when one is coming and wait. I wait because I've run into way too many full body length spider webs by not waiting. And I'm more afraid of spiders than I am of the dark. (I've also learned that people that drive on my street have no compassion. You'd think when they saw a crazy woman kicking and jumping and just plain old spazzing, that someone would stop and check on her. Then again, I'd probably be too scared to stop if I saw me acting like that at 4:30 am) 

So I narrate all of that to say, my runs are now moved to right after work with the occasional - run on the high school track at lunch and then have a working lunch. I tried running after the kids were in bed last week but there's still the whole scared of the dark issue and there just happens to be more traffic at 8 pm than at 5 am.  Go figure.


----------



## Waiting2goback

AntimonyER said:


> Does anyone ever just have a bad run? Like you don't feel right from the start, your pace is off, and you can't even finish your planned distance? I had been working back up to my pre-summer 10 mile runs, and as storms had passed through and there was a light rain, I decided to give it a go last night. Made it 9.11 miles and if I had tried to go any further, thats what someone would have been calling. Ugh. I had hoped I hadn't fallen off so bad sticking to shorter runs outside, or treadmill runs over the summer. Oh well. At least I have almost two months before my HM.



This was me the last few weeks and I posted my vent about it last week.  Then the temps returned to normal around her this past weekend and Sunday's long run was in the 60's and wouldn't you know my pace dropped by 1:40/mm from the previous week's long run in the heat and humidity.  Then tonight I ran in the humidity again and the pace was back in the toilet.  



TheHamm said:


> As @LSUlakes is walking all of those miles today, he suggested I take my proposed QOTD and use it for Today, and propose others keep it going through Sunday.  So, here it is:
> 
> *Question of the Day:
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?
> *
> ATTQOTD: Over the summer I had been exploring new routes with the aims of fewer hills and more drinking fountains.  I have learned these also have fewer lights and are less traveled than my well lit, hilly route.  I think I will likely be returning to the more lit, more hilly path for weekdays and maybe saving the other route for weekends.  Also, they will likely turn off the drinking fountains soon so that removes part of the appeal.  I was surprised to see more than one runner holding a flashlight in their hand while running last week.  I do NOT think I could do that.  I did try to attach my bike light to my waist band and found that while it is fine for biking, I cannot stand it while running.  Ditto for the headlamp.
> 
> *Follow up on business: I found it hard to ask anything for the first 6 months of lurking.  Does anyone newer to the board wish to volunteer for Wednesday?  If not, I will nominate someone after 1:45 pm Eastern *(because I will be sitting in a meeting at which I will multitask). *Also, volunteers for Thursday & Friday?*



It's 10:11pm EST as I type this and I just finished my run in the dark.  The only thing I change now that fall is hear is I wear my headlamp and reflective vest now while I run.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Kazrak

ATTQOTD: I run at about 7am during the week, because of my time constraints for getting to work.  Fortunately, it's almost entirely away from cars, so there's only a couple spots where we need to be careful.  I did pick up some reflective armbands for use as we get closer to the DST change.

I've been aiming at 8am for my Saturday runs, which should be late enough to not have an issue.


----------



## McNs

Coming out of winter so finally getting some mid week runs at either dusk or dawn, rather than dark.

I live in an urban area so no issues running in the dark. Some streets have poor lighting so I stay clear of those but there are enough I can run a while in the dark with no issues. Safety is not a concern where I live (applies to most of NZ)

Watches - since I got my fenix 5 for Christmas it only comes off for charging and showering. I have one with a metal band for every day so doesn’t look like a sports watch, but have the silicone band for running. LOVE my fenix even though GPS isn’t as accurate as my old 220.


----------



## PrincessMickey

ATTQOTD: I’m loving that it stays dark longer. I work nights so being able to get to sleep when it’s still dark out is so much easier. Now if it would only start cooling down a bit. For the summer I’ve been running in the morning when I get off so I’m not running in the heat. I don’t like running in the dark so until it cools off I have to wait a bit to start my run. Once it does cool off I’ll start running in the afternoon when I wake up. That will be easier too, it’s harder for me to sleep right after a run.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: When the kids were off during summer and there was light as late as 10PM, it was easy to fit a run pretty much anytime and move work around it. In the fall, mornings runs are less appealing. Lunch time runs during the week are fun because most colleagues runners are back from vacation, the temperatures are nice and it feels good to see some sun. I will get reflector bands for night as I feel that my cliplights may not provide sufficient visibility. I don’t mind running in the dark but it slows me down.


----------



## TheHamm

avondale said:


> Well, for the high school track, at least, I am guessing they don't bother to clear it.  The season will be over, so why spend the money?  But a university will have a larger amount of community use year-round, so who knows.  But if you can already run around the football stadium, do you need the track?



Need?  No.  Mostly I would like the option to skip a couple of the hills a morning a week.  I end up running a 3% grade over a quarter of a mile with more gentle rolls for a mile and repeat this to add distance when it is dark and snowy.  I tell myself it will make me a better runner, but it is hard to believe it sometimes. {whine over}



Smilelea said:


> ATTQOTD:
> (I've also learned that people that drive on my street have no compassion. You'd think when they saw a crazy woman kicking and jumping and just plain old spazzing, that someone would stop and check on her. Then again, I'd probably be too scared to stop if I saw me acting like that at 4:30 am)



I think most drivers at that time are zoned out and cannot think properly.  



Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 350359


I was thinking along these lines yesterday.  I had very few aches after Sunday's race, leading me to question if I really had trained better than I expected or if I didn't do it right!


----------



## roxymama

*Today's QOTD: *I've signed up for my first triathlon next year August 2019 and I do not own a bike.  But Santa is going to give me one for Xmas.  Please suggest a beginner friendly road bike for a 5'9" 150 lbs woman who is slightly scared by speed when not on her feet.  And doesn't want to spend a million dollars.  But also wants something nicer than a walmart shelf model bike.

*Secondary QOTD for those who don't care about bikes: *If you could make your own triathlon out of Running + two other events what would it be?

My answer to that second questions would be British Baking style competition + Dance Break + Running


----------



## Wendy98

roxymama said:


> *Today's QOTD: *I've signed up for my first triathlon next year August 2019 and I do not own a bike.  But Santa is going to give me one for Xmas.  Please suggest a beginner friendly road bike for a 5'9" 150 lbs woman who is slightly scared by speed when not on her feet.  And doesn't want to spend a million dollars.  But also wants something nicer than a walmart shelf model bike.



Along the lines of going to a specialty running store to get fitted for shoes, please go to a reputable bike store for a bike.   They will work with you and let you try them out.  I have a carbon frame which I love (I can easily lift it with one hand), but that might be overkill if you are just starting out.  Aluminum would be fine.  Also, invest in a seat upgrade!  Your butt will thank you for it.  I got my bike in September and they had a lot of end of season deals.

In other news:



I guess I'm excited? IDK, just looking for redemption after this year's crap race and weather.


----------



## roxymama

Wendy98 said:


> Along the lines of going to a specialty running store to get fitted for shoes, please go to a reputable bike store for a bike.   They will work with you and let you try them out.  I have a carbon frame which I love (I can easily lift it with one hand), but that might be overkill if you are just starting out.  Aluminum would be fine.  Also, invest in a seat upgrade!  Your butt will thank you for it.  I got my bike in September and they had a lot of end of season deals.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> View attachment 350473
> 
> I guess I'm excited? IDK, just looking for redemption after this year's crap race and weather.



CONGRATS!!!!!!!

And you advise about a good seat will be taken...I'm gonna want to train more if I'm comfortable.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> *Today's QOTD: *I've signed up for my first triathlon next year August 2019 and I do not own a bike. But Santa is going to give me one for Xmas. Please suggest a beginner friendly road bike for a 5'9" 150 lbs woman who is slightly scared by speed when not on her feet. And doesn't want to spend a million dollars. But also wants something nicer than a walmart shelf model bike.


I know nothing about bikes so I am no help here.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> *Today's QOTD: *I've signed up for my first triathlon next year August 2019 and I do not own a bike.  But Santa is going to give me one for Xmas.  Please suggest a beginner friendly road bike for a 5'9" 150 lbs woman who is slightly scared by speed when not on her feet.  And doesn't want to spend a million dollars.  But also wants something nicer than a walmart shelf model bike.
> 
> *Secondary QOTD for those who don't care about bikes: *If you could make your own triathlon out of Running + two other events what would it be?
> 
> My answer to that second questions would be British Baking style competition + Dance Break + Running



ATTQOTD:  I just purchased my first road bike for (hopefully) triathlon use this summer.  The first thing to know is that the selection, variety and price ranges are overwhelming and you can quickly get into information overload.  For simplicity, my initial suggestion is to find a well-reviewed local bike shop that will stand behind and service what they sell.  That can help narrow down the brand selection, then you can look at the models specific to what you want to do.  Are you only going to be riding on the road or paved greenways?  Do you plan to venture out onto trails and, if so, what kind?  

For me, I plan to use the bike for a triathlon, but I'm still nervous about riding on the roads as we don't have much in the way of bike lanes where I am.  So I wanted something that could also handle packed sand bridle trails for most of my training.  The local bike shop I settled on carried mostly Specialized and Giant.  If you end up with a bike shop selling Specialized, I'd suggest you take a look at the Ruby.  I got the men's version, the Roubaix, and have been thrilled with it.  Above all, though, make sure you let them fit you and adjust the bike and take some test rides before you decide.  

Good luck!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am excited for these responses because I need a new bike and have been thinking about triathlons too! Since I am no help with that, my triathlon could still include bike riding and running, but I'd replace the swim with paddle boarding because I am only effective at swimming if I doggy paddle. LOL.


----------



## MinnieMouse100

apdebord said:


> So my training plan might be a little off this week.



I adjusted my schedule this week.  I’m in NC and while I’m not on the coast we will still be impacted with tons of rain. I was supposed to run 9 on Sat, no way I’m doing that on a treadmill, so I swapped days and did 9 today and pushed the 3 for today to sat. Hopefully it will be for naught!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: No bike advice from me! I have a really cool Schwinn, complete with a white basket. I know you can carry plenty of fuel (aka snacks) in the basket, so that's something to consider  

2ATTQOTD: Running, Swimming and Coffeeing


----------



## Kazrak

ATTQOTD: I'll second the recommendation for a good bike store.  Even a good sporting-goods store with a knowledgeable bike department.

I'm a big big fan of disc brakes on bikes, especially if you expect to ride in wet weather at all.


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> *Today's QOTD: *I've signed up for my first triathlon next year August 2019 and I do not own a bike.  But Santa is going to give me one for Xmas.  Please suggest a beginner friendly road bike for a 5'9" 150 lbs woman who is slightly scared by speed when not on her feet.  And doesn't want to spend a million dollars.  But also wants something nicer than a walmart shelf model bike.
> 
> *Secondary QOTD for those who don't care about bikes: *If you could make your own triathlon out of Running + two other events what would it be?
> 
> My answer to that second questions would be British Baking style competition + Dance Break + Running


To make it disney related: I have actually thought about this more than I would care to say, largely due to a friend inviting me to the cast member run next month, and what other cast member activities she has access to for me to tag along.  My proposal was surrey bike race and canoeing around Tom Sawyer's Island.  

For non-disney, I would have a supermarket sweep like activity as this is my sunday night cardio every week (Kids in bed? GO! lunches need to be packed!).  The third event is a bit more difficult to me.  Competitive kindergarten hair styles?  I can get 4 french braids in 1.3 episodes of the Lion Guard and last week pulled off something to meet the request of 'BB8 Hair' which was the biggest achievement all week!




Wendy98 said:


> Along the lines of going to a specialty running store to get fitted for shoes, please go to a reputable bike store for a bike.   They will work with you and let you try them out.  I have a carbon frame which I love (I can easily lift it with one hand), but that might be overkill if you are just starting out.  Aluminum would be fine.  Also, invest in a seat upgrade!  Your butt will thank you for it.  I got my bike in September and they had a lot of end of season deals.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> View attachment 350473
> 
> I guess I'm excited? IDK, just looking for redemption after this year's crap race and weather.



WOO HOO! The odds of Boston being the same crap weather are low.  Different crap weather is more likely and it might be the crap weather you thrive in- like Ohio's weather? 

And I agree regarding the bike seat.  A non-stock seat changed my biking totally, and made my commute significantly more enjoyable {Sigh, I want to bike more}.  My bike store let me try and exchange at least 3 before I found something amazing.


----------



## cburnett11

roxymama said:


> *Secondary QOTD for those who don't care about bikes: *If you could make your own triathlon out of Running + two other events what would it be?



Running + Disney Park Touring + Eating


----------



## roxymama

cburnett11 said:


> Running + Disney Park Touring + Eating



I think I'll do this one in January!!!


----------



## Princess KP

roxymama said:


> *Secondary QOTD for those who don't care about bikes: *If you could make your own triathlon out of Running + two other events what would it be?



Running + Spinning (Cause I'm scared to ride outside) + Shopping

Have done 2 of the 3 recently. Ran past a boutique that had a gorgeous red coat in the window. Went back and bought it and some other things. Most expensive run ever.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I know nothing about bikes. To keep it triathlon related, I would run+spin class+kayak, but my real style would be more like run+pure barre class+float in the water on one of those big inflatables with a cup holder and cooler.


----------



## jmasgat

Wendy98 said:


> In other news:
> 
> View attachment 350473
> 
> I guess I'm excited? IDK, just looking for redemption after this year's crap race and weather.



I just submitted my registration....now to wait for the confirmation!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I’m not a strong swimmer and my bike is a retro looking bright pink cruiser with a white and yellow basket. So my tri would be running + boardwalk biking along the beach + lazy river tube floating


----------



## PrincessV

ATTSecondayQOTD: I haven't had a bike since grade school, so I'm out on that. I think I'd make a triathlon out of running, walking, and hiking. I'm boring lol!


----------



## Chaitali

Hmm... I like this question about creating your own triathalon   I think I'd go for running, yoga and kayaking.


----------



## Wendy98

jmasgat said:


> I just submitted my registration....now to wait for the confirmation!


More than likely, you will have confirmation before Friday's registration opens.  Congrats.


----------



## michigandergirl

QOTD: No advice, but I'm interested in hearing answers. I might be a couple of years out from trying my first tri though.

SQOTD: 


Chaitali said:


> I think I'd go for running, yoga and kayaking.



This sounds lovely! I was going to have a similar answer, but I would want to add beer drinking in there somewhere, like while I'm kayaking.


----------



## huskies90

roxymama said:


> *Today's QOTD: *I've signed up for my first triathlon next year August 2019 and I do not own a bike.  But Santa is going to give me one for Xmas.  Please suggest a beginner friendly road bike for a 5'9" 150 lbs woman who is slightly scared by speed when not on her feet.  And doesn't want to spend a million dollars.  But also wants something nicer than a walmart shelf model bike.


ATTQOTD: I would love to get a bike and bike to work since I am only 4 miles away but the drivers in the Northeast are crazy and there are no really good bike routes so I would have to be on city streets.  It is bad enough running on the roads. I can't imagine doing it for many more miles on a bike. I am also not a very strong swimmer and do not have a place to train for swimming.  I would love to do a some kind of Tri in the future but training for the other 2 events are a challenge and probably a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Wendy98

michigandergirl said:


> View attachment 349714 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]
> 
> 
> Holland Haven Half Marathon
> Official time: 2:19:54
> 
> So glad to have cooler weather this morning with temps in the 50’s. We ran this race as a marathon training run, running the first 10 miles at LR pace and the last three at M tempo pace, although those last three miles were hard because of a 20 mph headwind, so we didn’t exactly hit pace, but no worries coach @DopeyBadger, the effort felt like M tempo.
> 
> The picture above is me on the right (with my favorite donut compression sleeves), and my two friends & favorite running partners, with the lovely Lake Michigan as our backdrop.



My daughter has the same donut compression sleeves:


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I have not ridden a bike in roughly 25 years.  

Disney Triathalon:  RunDisney race + celebratory character medal photos + eating whatever I feel like at the moment especially dessert in the parks.


----------



## avondale

roxymama said:


> *Secondary QOTD for those who don't care about bikes: *If you could make your own triathlon out of Running + two other events what would it be?
> 
> My answer to that second questions would be British Baking style competition + Dance Break + Running



ATTSQOTD: running + tennis match + Messier marathon.  A Messier marathon is when you observe all 100+ Messier objects in the sky in one night.  This is only really feasible in the spring, due to the locations of the Messier objects in the sky, so apparently my triathlon would only be able to be held in the spring!


----------



## Chaitali

michigandergirl said:


> QOTD: No advice, but I'm interested in hearing answers. I might be a couple of years out from trying my first tri though.
> 
> SQOTD:
> 
> 
> This sounds lovely! I was going to have a similar answer, but I would want to add beer drinking in there somewhere, like while I'm kayaking.



Sounds perfect!  Or we can go with the route @apdebord took earlier and change it to one of those rafts with a drink holder


----------



## kbenson13

TheHamm said:


> *Question of the Day:
> There have recently been several admonishments to be seen while running. Our friends in the southern hemisphere are getting more daylight hours but many of us fewer. Do you modify your time, route, gear or anything else based on the quantity of daylight available?
> *



Catching up here!  I run in the dark in the summer when it's hot, and schedule permitting I will sleep in a bit more and run in the daylight once it cools down in a month or so.  The gear will change accordingly.  No more headlamp.  Add the long sleeve shirts, etc.

Also, I had my first "run in" with a motorist the other day.  It was 5:00am on an otherwise deserted suburban street.  I was running on the left side of the street (facing traffic).  This car comes toward me and unlike in every other instance I've experienced, the guy starts accelerating and giving me almost no room on the road.  At this particular point, of course, I couldn't get off the road because the homeowner put a bunch of rose bushes right up against the road.  I had to stop and squeeze myself between the bushes and the car.  He clearly saw me and did it on purpose since I was wearing a headlamp.  Again, it was 5:00am and there was nobody else on the street and no reason he couldn't have given me some room.  What a jerk!  It was very unnerving.  I've been even more cautious with cars as a result.



roxymama said:


> *Today's QOTD: *I've signed up for my first triathlon next year August 2019 and I do not own a bike.  But Santa is going to give me one for Xmas.  Please suggest a beginner friendly road bike for a 5'9" 150 lbs woman who is slightly scared by speed when not on her feet.  And doesn't want to spend a million dollars.  But also wants something nicer than a walmart shelf model bike.
> 
> *Secondary QOTD for those who don't care about bikes: *If you could make your own triathlon out of Running + two other events what would it be?



Wish I had advice on this but I could use a new bike too.  I have an aluminum framed (carbon fork) Cannondale that's really nice but I need to upgrade it if I want to be competitive in tris.  From what little I know, at some level the components (i.e rims, wheels, brakes, gears, shifters, etc.) matter at least as much as the frame.  I also know that many bike stores have exclusives with 1-2 manufacturers, so you will be constrained to the brands they carry.  Good luck and I'm looking forward to what other people say.

I don't have a funny answer to your secondary QOTD.  I think the sports in "real" tris are spot on (the endurance sport trifecta), but I would like to see the bike portion shortened and the swim portion lengthened to make the legs more "even" in terms of the time it takes and average triathlete to complete them...


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: No advice, but reading all the answers! 
I don't actually own a bike (yet). For the start of tri training, I brought DH's hybrid out of retirement in the basement and was using that. Then my swim coach let me borrow one of her hubby's road bikes, with option to buy if I want to, after the triathlon. That was really nice of her. It's sooooo light compared to DH's....so easy to get in and out of the car/house. Definitely going to use it for the tri, and then decide on whether to purchase it...

In tri news, the weather is looking good in NJ for the weekend, so this race should be all systems go! I shall report back...
@LSUlakes, whenever you catch up on the thread next week, can you add this race for me? Hope you are having a great vacay!!
16 - sourire - LBI Triathlon (Goal for 1st tri is to finish & have fun!)


----------



## roxymama

sourire said:


> ATTQOTD: No advice, but reading all the answers!
> I don't actually own a bike (yet). For the start of tri training, I brought DH's hybrid out of retirement in the basement and was using that. Then my swim coach let me borrow one of her hubby's road bikes, with option to buy if I want to, after the triathlon. That was really nice of her. It's sooooo light compared to DH's....so easy to get in and out of the car/house. Definitely going to use it for the tri, and then decide on whether to purchase it...
> 
> In tri news, the weather is looking good in NJ for the weekend, so this race should be all systems go! I shall report back...
> @LSUlakes, whenever you catch up on the thread next week, can you add this race for me? Hope you are having a great vacay!!
> 16 - sourire - LBI Triathlon (Goal for 1st tri is to finish & have fun!)



 I've tried using one my hubby's many bikes but he's so much taller than me that even with an adjusted seat my feet dangle way above the ground even with pointing my toes down.  It's treacherous!!

Good luck on your race!


----------



## garneska

Definitely bike store and just like running shoes, test ride the bikes.  I have a Scott Carbon frame.  It is a men's bike and my hubby has the same one (bought at the sametime) just bigger.  I liked the ride.  I am 5'9 as well but i am ALL leg.  The bike store did a fitting after we bought them.  They changed the stem on the handle bars because while i am tall a men's bike does not work for my torso.  So go to a place where you can get fitted after your purchase.  

Wow with all the interest in triathlon i may do one next year.  @OldSlowGoofyGuy there are usually quite  few around lake lanier, i did my first tri there.


----------



## jmasgat

sourire said:


> ATTQOTD: No advice, but reading all the answers!
> I don't actually own a bike (yet). For the start of tri training, I brought DH's hybrid out of retirement in the basement and was using that. Then my swim coach let me borrow one of her hubby's road bikes, with option to buy if I want to, after the triathlon. That was really nice of her. It's sooooo light compared to DH's....so easy to get in and out of the car/house. Definitely going to use it for the tri, and then decide on whether to purchase it...



Please do yourself a favor and take that bike to a bike shop and have them do a bike fit. It's great to get a loaner, but even if you are built the same as your swim coach's husband, you should have it set up to suit your measurements. If not, there's a chance of injury.

If you're doing a sprint tri, then an improper fit wouldn't be that big a deal.  But all those training miles.......


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> *Today's QOTD: *I've signed up for my first triathlon next year August 2019 and I do not own a bike.  But Santa is going to give me one for Xmas.  Please suggest a beginner friendly road bike for a 5'9" 150 lbs woman who is slightly scared by speed when not on her feet.  And doesn't want to spend a million dollars.  But also wants something nicer than a walmart shelf model bike.



The first thing to do is get a professional bike fitting. You need to know what size and type of frame will fit your body geometry before you choose a bike. Once you have your fit numbers, you can look at frames which will work for you and make your decision on comfort, price, etc. You should try out multiple saddles too, as has been mentioned. I love my ISM saddles, but you might not. 

*



			Secondary QOTD for those who don't care about bikes:
		
Click to expand...

*


> If you could make your own triathlon out of Running + two other events what would it be?
> 
> My answer to that second questions would be British Baking style competition + Dance Break + Running



Does drink, run, nap count?


----------



## Keels

roxymama said:


> *Today's QOTD: *I've signed up for my first triathlon next year August 2019 and I do not own a bike. But Santa is going to give me one for Xmas. Please suggest a beginner friendly road bike for a 5'9" 150 lbs woman who is slightly scared by speed when not on her feet. And doesn't want to spend a million dollars. But also wants something nicer than a walmart shelf model bike.



Go to a bike shop and get measured for size (you’re probably the same size as me), and then ride EVERY MODEL available to you. Then? Wait until after Christmas when everyone is selling their old bikes for a fraction of the cost because they upgraded at Christmas.

Both of my roadies are used Specialized (Dolce Elite and Ruby Elite) and I’ve paid 1/4 of what retail cost was, just because they were broken in for a year or two.

My Dolce was $250 and I paid $475 for my Ruby.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: Can't help you with the bike, haven't had one in 15 years, not even sure if I remember how to ride anymore . As far as my custom triathlon? Golfing, Running, and Fishing sounds pretty darn good to me.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD:
For bike advice, I might follow @run.minnie.miles advice... and add a nice white basket to mine. I did do some « serious » biking earlier in my life but then I had kids and, now, it is just making me nervous to go on the roads. It did not help that a biker did a faceplant in front of me this spring and we had to put him in an ambulance.

For my personnal tri, most of the other sports I miss are not individual sports and are truly inconvenient to fit in a schedule: Fencing, Hockey, Flag football...

So I’ll second Touring the parks + Running + Chilling at a Disney Resort pool or Eating/Drinking afterwards

After serious thoughts, I could like Running+Skating+Weight lifting?


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I did my first two tris on a janky, cheap Schwinn from Target that was covered in rust. I logged many training miles on it and (of course, no surprise here) my first triathlon had a HUGE mountain I had to ride up on my bike. I slooooowly pedaled past many people who gave up and were walking their bikes up and I made myself stay on that thing until I reached the top. Probably one of my proudest moments.
The following year my mom bought me a legit, beautiful road bike. I picked it based on the color, but I knew it was gonna be perfect for me. 
And I haven't done a triathlon since. But I love my current bike a lot. 
 



kbenson13 said:


> I would like to see the bike portion shortened and the swim portion lengthened to make the legs more "even" in terms of the time it takes and average triathlete to complete them...


YES. This. Swimming is my favorite part, I definitely wish it was longer.


----------



## michigandergirl

Wendy98 said:


> My daughter has the same donut compression sleeves:
> 
> View attachment 350501



Awesome!! Zensah has so many fun prints - I want them all!!


----------



## Keels

So - I mentioned it a couple of weeks ago, but my sweet friend Kari ran the Leadville 100 in Colorado a couple of weeks ago. She finished and with just a few minutes to spare! If you're friends with me on social, I posted the live video of her crossing the finish line in the last 15 minutes of the race before the cutoff - but here is a picture of her ... look at that face! Such joy after 102 miles of crazy elevation and conditions!!



@BikeFan asked about it over on my (obviously abandoned) training journal, so instead of responding there - I figured I'd post about it here. Initially, I was hoping to be there to support her - but my heel and Achilles issues (and surgery and treatment) kept me from being able to go. But I feel like I was there with her through the whole thing.

She finally sat down and wrote out her experience, and I wanted to share it with y'all ... just in case you need inspiration, or are thinking about taking that leap to a bigger challenge ... or if you're actually crazy enough to think about the Leadville 100.



> But I was scared.  As much as I wanted to believe in myself, the odds were against me - less than 50% of the starters will cross the red carpet and get a finisher’s buckle.  I knew it would be the hardest day of my life so I came up with one of my mantras “pain is temporary, regret is forever.”   Do not regret it mentally, do not regret not giving it your all - 30 hours isn’t that long.



https://docs.google.com/document/d/...tuGFXHAW6jl1SzYbpUkOo1vnVu6pp63R05u3Tdfar/pub

I hope y'all read and enjoy. I'm so proud of her, like all of my friends - and all of you! - that inspire and motivate me every day with your accomplishments.


----------



## GreatLakes

roxymama said:


> *Today's QOTD: *I've signed up for my first triathlon next year August 2019 and I do not own a bike.  But Santa is going to give me one for Xmas.  Please suggest a beginner friendly road bike for a 5'9" 150 lbs woman who is slightly scared by speed when not on her feet.  And doesn't want to spend a million dollars.  But also wants something nicer than a walmart shelf model bike.



I'll echo some of what others have said about the bike.  Find the best local bike shop and go get a proper fitting.  I would also look into a local Tri club.  Membership in our local club comes with a free fitting and discounts on bikes (along with some other stuff) so in addition to the training and comradery you may save some money joining.

A used bike can save you a lot of money but be careful if you buy anything carbon (full frame or forks).  Not only are there a lot of counterfeit carbon bikes, and the seller may not even know themselves, but there could be microscopic internal cracks that can cause a catastrophic failure at a bad time.  I personally wouldn't risk it. 

Don't waste your money on a Tri bike as a first bike but clip-on aero bars can be a great investment.  You can borrow some to try (another pro of being in a club) and get used to the position.  I would highly recommend getting clipless pedals and cleats.  It makes a huge difference and I would never go back.  If you want to easily switch between cycling shoes and regular shoes look into something like these.


----------



## Waiting2goback

TheHamm said:


> Need?  No.  Mostly I would like the option to skip a couple of the hills a morning a week.  I end up running a 3% grade over a quarter of a mile with more gentle rolls for a mile and repeat this to add distance when it is dark and snowy.  I tell myself it will make me a better runner, but it is hard to believe it sometimes. {whine over}
> 
> 
> 
> I think most drivers at that time are zoned out and cannot think properly.
> 
> 
> I was thinking along these lines yesterday.  I had very few aches after Sunday's race, leading me to question if I really had trained better than I expected or if I didn't do it right!



I guess you don't know if you trained properly until after the race and you find out how sore you are.  



jmasgat said:


> I just submitted my registration....now to wait for the confirmation!



I submitted my registration too.  I think I can still here them laughing in BAA headquarters.


----------



## Waiting2goback

So true.   I wasted so many years of life living in fear and sitting on the couch.  I have to keep going. I was actually talking to my friend the other day about 2014 TOT and how much that race changed my life.  I was scared to death from the minute I signed up until I finished.  Then the bulb went off and I realized what it felt like to get out and experience life.


----------



## Kazrak

Keels said:


> So - I mentioned it a couple of weeks ago, but my sweet friend Kari ran the Leadville 100 in Colorado a couple of weeks ago. She finished and with just a few minutes to spare! If you're friends with me on social, I posted the live video of her crossing the finish line in the last 15 minutes of the race before the cutoff - but here is a picture of her ... look at that face! Such joy after 102 miles of crazy elevation and conditions!!





Waiting2goback said:


> So true.   I wasted so many years of life living in fear and sitting on the couch.  I have to keep going. I was actually talking to my friend the other day about 2014 TOT and how much that race changed my life.  I was scared to death from the minute I signed up until I finished.  Then the bulb went off and I realized what it felt like to get out and experience life.



You've both got me thinking about my daughter this morning.  I need to talk to her and thank her for getting me back into running, and tell her how proud of her I am.

Way back, before she was born, I did what I call "the diet from Hell" where I lost 70 pounds in 5 months.  Part of it was twice-a-day workouts, 5 days a week.  At the end, I ran a 10k in just under an hour.  And then I moved and had a kid and changed jobs and...yeah, you know where this goes.  The weight all comes back with reinforcements when you stop paying attention.

When I turned 40, I thought about what I wanted to do, and thought I'd like to take up running again.  I tried a bit but never really got to make it stick.  But I had in the back of my head that...maybe someday I could do a half marathon.  Maybe.

For a 2016 WDW trip, it turned out that we'd be there over Marathon Weekend.  Daughter decided she'd like to run a race while we were there, and if I'd like to train with her.  (She'd tried a bit earlier, and couldn't make it stick either.)  Since we were booking on DVC points, we had a year to prep.  We decided on the 10k.  And...it worked.  It worked well.

A year later, we did the Light Side Challenge - first half marathon for either of us.  I made a solo 'commando run' to WDW for the Dark Side Half to complete the Kessel Run.  (She had classes the day after the race and couldn't go.)

She's still running, up at school in Flagstaff.  She did the (brutal) New Year's Day half marathon at Lake Chabot in the SFBA - 2075' elevation change.  She was the last finisher - got through the last checkpoint just as they were closing it up.  But she finished it.

I don't run for her.  I run for me.  But I run because of her.


----------



## jmasgat

Waiting2goback said:


> I submitted my registration too.  I think I can still here them laughing in BAA headquarters.



Hardly! (With a 10+ minute cushion-you must be a rock star.) Sounds like they'll be a few of us toeing the line on April 15th


----------



## KSellers88

*QOTD: *I am on a quest to run a half marathon or full in every state and am selfishly using my question to get some ideas for the future. If you could only pick one state and race to run for the rest of your life, which state and race would you pick and why? 

ATTQOTD: My favorite race so far is the Rock n' Roll half marathon in Nashville, Tennessee. It is very hilly, but the crowd support and scenery was fantastic throughout the entire 13.1 miles. Running down Broadway and through Music Row where so many hopes and dreams have come true was amazing.


----------



## rteetz

KSellers88 said:


> *QOTD: *I am on a quest to run a half marathon or full in every state and am selfishly using my question to get some ideas for the future. If you could only pick one state and race to run for the rest of your life, which state and race would you pick and why?


That’s tough. I’ve only run in two states WI and FL. I’d love to experience more states and maybe some day all 50. So for right now I’d pick running a Disney half/full for the rest of my life. I’d love to some day run a major whether it’s New York, Boston, or Chicago. I’d also like to do Big Sur eventually.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: My favorite half so far is the Covered Bridges half in Vermont the first weekend in June, so I'd probably pick that one, even though I hate training for spring halfs.  It's a point to point race that starts at a ski area in Pomfret, runs through Woodstock, and then ends in Quechee.  The community support for it is great and the course is beautiful.


----------



## GreatLakes

KSellers88 said:


> *QOTD: *I am on a quest to run a half marathon or full in every state and am selfishly using my question to get some ideas for the future. If you could only pick one state and race to run for the rest of your life, which state and race would you pick and why?



The Flying Pig in Cincinnati, OH is my favorite race so that would be it.  It is close to home but still a trip, the course is challenging but not ridiculous, the crowd support is the best I've ever seen, while you can have extremes in weather in Cincy in May it averages out to being nice running weather, and they have a whole host of different distances and challenges so if you decide one year you just want to do a 10K and a dog run you can do that.

A close second would be Gasparilla in Tampa, FL.  It is in February or March so would be a good escape from winter every year, the course is in my favorite part of Tampa, I love the Pirate theme, and they also have a host of races and challenges.  The weather can also be quite humid and can be cold but it also averages out to pretty decent running weather.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  This one makes me sad but I'd love to go to CA and run a Disneyland race once a year.  With points I can fly cheap and the hotels are so close that I could stay cheap and there's just something very special about walking to the parks and the expo and the races.  I know it can get very HOT which would be the only big drawback, but the Tink weekend weather was perfect.  
Sigh.....
If picking my home state is too boring, then I'd go Florida (WDW, duh) or Ohio (Flying Pig weekend is so fun!!  If you still need to add OH to your list you should do that one)


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I have run very few races (one 5K in MA & FL has been only Disney plus a local 5K and 10K). This is a tough question! I guess I’d have to go with the Dark Side Half.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
I absolutely loved running in Maui. The path was so beautiful right along the ocean- I wish I could run that every single day! I could also end at a Starbucks like 1/3 mile away and walk back to the resort drinking iced coffee 

Races: WDW all the way 
When you come to Nebraska, I loved the Good Life Halfsy, but the Lincoln Marathon weekend is really popular too. Let me know when you come and I'll run with you


----------



## rteetz

GreatLakes said:


> The Flying Pig in Cincinnati, OH is my favorite race so that would be it.  It is close to home but still a trip, the course is challenging but not ridiculous, the crowd support is the best I've ever seen, while you can have extremes in weather in Cincy in May it averages out to being nice running weather, and they have a whole host of different distances and challenges so if you decide one year you just want to do a 10K and a dog run you can do that.
> 
> A close second would be Gasparilla in Tampa, FL.  It is in February or March so would be a good escape from winter every year, the course is in my favorite part of Tampa, I love the Pirate theme, and they also have a host of races and challenges.  The weather can also be quite humid and can be cold but it also averages out to pretty decent running weather.


I want to do Flying Pig really bad. My running group is doing it this coming year but it’s right before finals and I feel that’s a bad time to travel.


----------



## KSellers88

GreatLakes said:


> The Flying Pig in Cincinnati, OH is my favorite race so that would be it.  It is close to home but still a trip, the course is challenging but not ridiculous, the crowd support is the best I've ever seen, while you can have extremes in weather in Cincy in May it averages out to being nice running weather, and they have a whole host of different distances and challenges so if you decide one year you just want to do a 10K and a dog run you can do that.
> 
> A close second would be Gasparilla in Tampa, FL.  It is in February or March so would be a good escape from winter every year, the course is in my favorite part of Tampa, I love the Pirate theme, and they also have a host of races and challenges.  The weather can also be quite humid and can be cold but it also averages out to pretty decent running weather.





roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  This one makes me sad but I'd love to go to CA and run a Disneyland race once a year.  With points I can fly cheap and the hotels are so close that I could stay cheap and there's just something very special about walking to the parks and the expo and the races.  I know it can get very HOT which would be the only big drawback, but the Tink weekend weather was perfect.
> Sigh.....
> If picking my home state is too boring, then I'd go Florida (WDW, duh) or Ohio (Flying Pig weekend is so fun!!  If you still need to add OH to your list you should do that one)





rteetz said:


> I want to do Flying Pig really bad. My running group is doing it this coming year but it’s right before finals and I feel that’s a bad time to travel.



I've heard SO many great things about Flying Pig. I am trying to talk my mom into a road trip next year and do the Indy Mini in Indianapolis on Saturday and the Flying Pig on Sunday. LOL. Two states, one weekend!

Edited to add: I say mom instead of husband, because I already know there is no way in heck my husband would agree to it. LOL. I've already gotten him roped in to adding SC, LA, and MS between now and March.


----------



## roxymama

KSellers88 said:


> I've heard SO many great things about Flying Pig. I am trying to talk my mom into a road trip next year and do the Indy Mini in Indianapolis on Saturday and the Flying Pig on Sunday. LOL. Two states, one weekend!
> 
> Edited to add: I say mom instead of husband, because I already know there is no way in heck my husband would agree to it. LOL. I've already gotten him roped in to adding SC, LA, and MS between now and March.



The probability of me running the pig in some format (maybe the half) is high for next year.  Though it is one week after our disney cruise so your already superior speed + my pounds of free mickey bars will mean you would easily win in the disboards division.


----------



## TheHamm

KSellers88 said:


> *QOTD: *I am on a quest to run a half marathon or full in every state and am selfishly using my question to get some ideas for the future. If you could only pick one state and race to run for the rest of your life, which state and race would you pick and why?


My list of races I have run is rather short, so from those I would go back to the Thor 10K.  If I could pick a race I have not run and not worry about paying for flights I would pick all the 10Ks in the state of Hawaii.  The weather has been amazing every time I have visited so in my mind it is perfect (despite my penchant for visiting the week after natural disasters).  I think the 10K distance is great because it does not suck the life out of me- it does not take the whole day, and I am not unable to enjoy myself afterward (for example, I did 12 park hours after my 2 disney 10Ks) maybe if I run more a half would also be enjoyable?  Or is that just not how it works?


----------



## GreatLakes

KSellers88 said:


> I've heard SO many great things about Flying Pig. I am trying to talk my mom into a road trip next year and do the Indy Mini in Indianapolis on Saturday and the Flying Pig on Sunday. LOL. Two states, one weekend!
> 
> Edited to add: I say mom instead of husband, because I already know there is no way in heck my husband would agree to it. LOL. I've already gotten him roped in to adding SC, LA, and MS between now and March.





roxymama said:


> The probability of me running the pig in some format (maybe the half) is high for next year.  Though it is one week after our disney cruise so your already superior speed + my pounds of free mickey bars will mean you would easily win in the disboards division.



I've done the Indy Mini as well.  It is interesting.

It is about 95% likely next year will be my 5th Flying Pig.  I already have friends going and a place to stay.  It is just a question of if I am going solo or with the wife and kid.  Our son's first diaper dash was the kids race last year.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: FL, WDW Marathon Weekend. It's close to home and Disney, so yeah.


----------



## huskies90

KSellers88 said:


> *QOTD: *I am on a quest to run a half marathon or full in every state and am selfishly using my question to get some ideas for the future. If you could only pick one state and race to run for the rest of your life, which state and race would you pick and why?


ATTQOTD: I have only run races in CT and FL. In CT, I would say the Hartford Half or Full Marathon would be my pick. They both start at the state capitol and both finish through the Soldiers Arch. After the start, the half peels off and runs through West Hartford and the full peels off and runs along the CT River and into East Hartford before returning to the city.  I have only done the half.  I might do the full the next year assuming I survive my first marathon in January and want to do another one.


----------



## KSellers88

roxymama said:


> The probability of me running the pig in some format (maybe the half) is high for next year.  Though it is one week after our disney cruise so your already superior speed + my pounds of free mickey bars will mean you would easily win in the disboards division.



YAYYY! LOL, well my husband and I are discussing starting a family soon so that may impede my victory in the disboards division. The fact you might be there is even more incentive to do it!



GreatLakes said:


> I've done the Indy Mini as well.  It is interesting.
> 
> It is about 95% likely next year will be my 5th Flying Pig.  I already have friends going and a place to stay.  It is just a question of if I am going solo or with the wife and kid.  Our son's first diaper dash was the kids race last year.



Interesting in a good or bad way? LOL

I am sure that was absolutely adorable!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: FL, WDW Marathon Weekend. It's close to home and Disney, so yeah.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

KSellers88 said:


> YAYYY! LOL, well my husband and I are discussing starting a family soon so that may impede my victory in the disboards division. The fact you might be there is even more incentive to do it!


We are also having the same discussion... maybe we'll have running baby buddies


----------



## kbenson13

I haven't run enough races to be able to give a strong recommendation, but if you have to check Texas off your list, I would suggest looking into the 3M Half Marathon in Austin.  It's a fun point-to-point course that is almost entirely on a slightly downhill grade (though the last 300m is steeply uphill, just to mess with people).  And you end in Austin, which is an incredibly fun town worth visiting and spending some time in.

If I could run anywhere for the rest of my life, though, it probably wouldn't be Texas (though I do love it here!).  I would probably head back to San Francisco.  Can't beat the weather for running there, and their half marathon (and marathon) cross the Golden Gate Bridge among other awesome vistas.  The downside is lots of hills, but the hill training would probably make me a better runner!  (The other downside is that it's too darn expensive to live there, but dare to dream!)


----------



## GreatLakes

KSellers88 said:


> Interesting in a good or bad way? LOL
> 
> I am sure that was absolutely adorable!



Not necessarily either, just interesting. The idea of running around the Indy track is cool but I found it a bit odd. It felt like you weren't moving. You are running through a place designed for 200mph cars. It was just the perspective of the movement.

It wasn't one of my top races but I didn't dislike it or anything.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
This is tough! I like some of my scenic races, but not sure I would want to do them every year, because crowd support is usually low. I keep signing up for the Route 66 Marathon (every year since the first year I ran a marathon 2015), so I would probably go with it. It’s in Tulsa, OK. It’s in my home state and easy for me to get to, and the weekend before Thanksgiving. The crowd support is great. The first half (up until about mile 12.5) is ran with the half marathoners, so still lots of people on the course. When the marathoners do split off, it gets a bit quieter, but not lonely like some marathons, and there are still people cheering you on. The past three years have had really great weather - pretty cold to start (because you start downtown between taller building and they act as a wind tunnel). But once you get out in the sun and start running, it’s been good! Sunny and cool in the 40s. There are more hills than some, but I still love it!


----------



## Keels

KSellers88 said:


> *QOTD: *I am on a quest to run a half marathon or full in every state and am selfishly using my question to get some ideas for the future. If you could only pick one state and race to run for the rest of your life, which state and race would you pick and why?



Probably Rock n Roll NOLA. It’s flat and fast, super scenic. Usually in late February or early March which means you don’t have to train in the summer for it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I'm going to give 2 answers:

Sentimental answer: Peachtree Road Race 10K, Atlanta GA. My brother and I have a 32 year streak going.

Non-sentimental answer: Rocket City Marathon, Huntsville, AL. You can stay in your hotel room until 10 minutes before the start, and in the lobby until 5 minutes before the start. Generally good racing weather, flat figure-8 spectator-friendly course, good size (1000 runners), plenty to do within walking distance of hotel/finish line, including pizza and beer, *ghost of Elvis is present. They added a half this year (as he googles hotel reservations).

*Elvis did 2 concerts in Huntsville in the 70s. The old host hotel (now gone) was where he stayed. It actually had "Elvis stayed here' pictures and plaques. You will usually see at least 1 or 2 Elvis-impersonators (or is it really him?) on the course.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I don't feel like I have ran enough races to answer your exact question. I guess in a fictional world I would pick the Disneyland Half (I would really say the 10k, but for the sake of wanting to run longer half it is). 
Well, if you ever wanna run up a mountain, you know who to ask!  I haven't done the RnR Vegas yet but I know it's on both of our lists. And maybe we should just do RnR Arizona the same year so we can get extra medals. RnR AZ was mostly flat and in January so perfect AZ weather!



rteetz said:


> I’d also like to do Big Sur eventually.


Let me know when! I'll do it with you!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Let me know when! I'll do it with you!


Not 2019 but maybe 2020.


----------



## michigandergirl

Keels said:


> So - I mentioned it a couple of weeks ago, but my sweet friend Kari ran the Leadville 100 in Colorado a couple of weeks ago. She finished and with just a few minutes to spare! If you're friends with me on social, I posted the live video of her crossing the finish line in the last 15 minutes of the race before the cutoff - but here is a picture of her ... look at that face! Such joy after 102 miles of crazy elevation and conditions!!
> 
> View attachment 350599
> 
> @BikeFan asked about it over on my (obviously abandoned) training journal, so instead of responding there - I figured I'd post about it here. Initially, I was supposed to crew for her - but my heel and Achilles issues (and surgery and treatment) kept me from being able to go. But I feel like I was there with her through the whole thing.
> 
> She finally sat down and wrote out her experience, and I wanted to share it with y'all ... just in case you need inspiration, or are thinking about taking that leap to a bigger challenge ... or if you're actually crazy enough to think about the Leadville 100.
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/...tuGFXHAW6jl1SzYbpUkOo1vnVu6pp63R05u3Tdfar/pub
> 
> I hope y'all read and enjoy. I'm so proud of her, like all of my friends - and all of you! - that inspire and motivate me every day with your accomplishments.



What an amazing accomplishment! I enjoyed reading about her experience - it gave me all the feels!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I've only run in a handful of states, but if I had to pick just one, it would be right here in my home state - the Mitten. Picking just one race would be very hard though - there are some good ones - River Bank Run 25K, Detroit marathon, Bayshore...


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't feel like I have ran enough races to answer your exact question. I guess in a fictional world I would pick the Disneyland Half (I would really say the 10k, but for the sake of wanting to run longer half it is).
> Well, if you ever wanna run up a mountain, you know who to ask!  I haven't done the RnR Vegas yet but I know it's on both of our lists. And maybe we should just do RnR Arizona the same year so we can get extra medals. RnR AZ was mostly flat and in January so perfect AZ weather!
> 
> 
> Let me know when! I'll do it with you!



YESSS! Sounds like a plan to me! I know I can talk the hubby into Las Vegas, but I'm not sure about Arizona. I'll have to do some research...I've roped him into Kentucky by promising trips to breweries.


----------



## jennamfeo

KSellers88 said:


> I've roped him into Kentucky by promising trips to breweries.


HEY AZ HAS BREWERIES TOO! Your Brad can just hang out with my Brad and go brewery hopping while we run.


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> HEY AZ HAS BREWERIES TOO! Your Brad can just hang out with my Brad and go brewery hopping while we run.


----------



## sourire

Keels said:


> https://docs.google.com/document/d/...tuGFXHAW6jl1SzYbpUkOo1vnVu6pp63R05u3Tdfar/pub


So fabulous. Consider me inspired. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> HEY AZ HAS BREWERIES TOO! Your Brad can just hang out with my Brad and go brewery hopping while we run.


Lots of breweries in WI!


----------



## BikeFan

Keels said:


> So - I mentioned it a couple of weeks ago, but my sweet friend Kari ran the Leadville 100 in Colorado a couple of weeks ago. She finished and with just a few minutes to spare! If you're friends with me on social, I posted the live video of her crossing the finish line in the last 15 minutes of the race before the cutoff - but here is a picture of her ... look at that face! Such joy after 102 miles of crazy elevation and conditions!!
> 
> View attachment 350599
> 
> @BikeFan asked about it over on my (obviously abandoned) training journal, so instead of responding there - I figured I'd post about it here. Initially, I was supposed to crew for her - but my heel and Achilles issues (and surgery and treatment) kept me from being able to go. But I feel like I was there with her through the whole thing.
> 
> She finally sat down and wrote out her experience, and I wanted to share it with y'all ... just in case you need inspiration, or are thinking about taking that leap to a bigger challenge ... or if you're actually crazy enough to think about the Leadville 100.
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/...tuGFXHAW6jl1SzYbpUkOo1vnVu6pp63R05u3Tdfar/pub
> 
> I hope y'all read and enjoy. I'm so proud of her, like all of my friends - and all of you! - that inspire and motivate me every day with your accomplishments.



Thanks for posting that!  What an amazing story.  And to think, your friend hadn't even run an ultra when she threw her name in the Leadville lottery - how crazy is that!?!  So impressive that her first 100 was Leadville, and she crushed it.  Pass on my congratulations to her.  Loved that story.  



jmasgat said:


> Hardly! (With a 10+ minute cushion-you must be a rock star.) Sounds like they'll be a few of us toeing the line on April 15th



I'm in (or at least I will be, once my registration window opens tomorrow morning)!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Keels said:


> So - I mentioned it a couple of weeks ago, but my sweet friend Kari ran the Leadville 100 in Colorado a couple of weeks ago. She finished and with just a few minutes to spare! If you're friends with me on social, I posted the live video of her crossing the finish line in the last 15 minutes of the race before the cutoff - but here is a picture of her ... look at that face! Such joy after 102 miles of crazy elevation and conditions!!
> 
> View attachment 350599
> 
> @BikeFan asked about it over on my (obviously abandoned) training journal, so instead of responding there - I figured I'd post about it here. Initially, I was supposed to crew for her - but my heel and Achilles issues (and surgery and treatment) kept me from being able to go. But I feel like I was there with her through the whole thing.
> 
> She finally sat down and wrote out her experience, and I wanted to share it with y'all ... just in case you need inspiration, or are thinking about taking that leap to a bigger challenge ... or if you're actually crazy enough to think about the Leadville 100.
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/...tuGFXHAW6jl1SzYbpUkOo1vnVu6pp63R05u3Tdfar/pub
> 
> I hope y'all read and enjoy. I'm so proud of her, like all of my friends - and all of you! - that inspire and motivate me every day with your accomplishments.



This is so awesome!!!!!!!   What an incredible accomplishment.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
The Seattle Marathon held in November is very picturesque. You can run a half or full. The course takes in very nice views of Lake Washington and downtown Seattle. 
I just spent several days in Chicago and did a long training run along the river walk and the lakeshore path. Absolutely beautiful!!
Running a Chicago half is now on my bucket list.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

roxymama said:


> This one makes me sad but I'd love to go to CA and run a Disneyland race once a year.


Star Wars Light Side assuming it returns would be my choice every single year.  



roxymama said:


> If picking my home state is too boring, then I'd go Florida (WDW, duh)


And Dark Side if it works with my work schedule if I can't pick my home state either.  



TheHamm said:


> I think the 10K distance is great because it does not suck the life out of me- it does not take the whole day, and I am not unable to enjoy myself afterward (for example, I did 12 park hours after my 2 disney 10Ks) maybe if I run more a half would also be enjoyable? Or is that just not how it works?


I share your feelings about the 10K.  Long enough to challenge, yet short enough to not completely alter the day.  At the same time, runDisney really offers a lot of unique things during the Half that are not available during the shorter distances.  



kbenson13 said:


> I would probably head back to San Francisco. Can't beat the weather for running there, and their half marathon (and marathon) cross the Golden Gate Bridge among other awesome vistas. The downside is lots of hills, but the hill training would probably make me a better runner!


May I recommend the Giant Race.  I just ran it for the first time this past weekend.  Billed as the flattest and fastest course in San Francisco, it goes through Crissy Field and offers a beautiful view of the Golden Gate Bridge and the bay.  It finishes on the field at AT&T Park.


----------



## kbenson13

Sleepless Knight said:


> May I recommend the Giant Race.  I just ran it for the first time this past weekend.  Billed as the flattest and fastest course in San Francisco, it goes through Crissy Field and offers a beautiful view of the Golden Gate Bridge and the bay.  It finishes on the field at AT&T Park.



"Flattest" but not flat!  That hill in Fort Mason along the Bay is maybe not terribly long, but it's no joke for a flat lander like me!

And yes, that looks like a very fun run.  Are you on cobblestones in Fisherman's wharf?


----------



## FFigawi

ATTQOTD: Virginia. The Richmond marathon was my first, and if I could only run one race, that would be it. Marine Corps would be a very close second.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I don't think I've run enough at all to answer this, so I'm going with any Disney race in FL.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

kbenson13 said:


> "Flattest" but not flat!  That hill in Fort Mason along the Bay is maybe not terribly long, but it's no joke for a flat lander like me!
> 
> And yes, that looks like a very fun run.  Are you on cobblestones in Fisherman's wharf?


I don't remember being on cobblestones in Fisherman's Wharf, but we may have been.  By that point, my back was ready to be done, so I was in one foot in front of the other and eventually it will all be over mode.  There were definitely 3 or 4 hills if memory serves, but I didn't find it intensely hilly in comparison to runDisney races.  I wrote more about it in my training journal along with photos if you want to see some.  

I noticed that once this course opens up, it really opens up.  Lots of wide open space and relatively uncrowded.  My sister knocked 10 minutes off her PR and in spite of my rough day, I still knocked 3 minutes off mine.  While I haven't run any other races in San Francisco, I do think it's a fast course even with the few hills.


----------



## GreatLakes

Sleepless Knight said:


> I share your feelings about the 10K.  Long enough to challenge, yet short enough to not completely alter the day.



That's how I feel about halves when it comes to travel. Long enough to feel worth the trip, short enough that you don't really have to train and you can be done and showered by 10am and still have plenty of miles left in the legs for sightseeing.


----------



## KSellers88

rteetz said:


> Lots of breweries in WI!



As long as the race is not during the winter, I am there! I don't think either @jennamfeo or myself could handle anything from October to March in WI with the temperatures y'all get.


----------



## rteetz

KSellers88 said:


> As long as the race is not during the winter, I am there! I don't think either @jennamfeo or myself could handle anything from October to March in WI with the temperatures y'all get.


It can still be 70s-80s in October. We were 80 degrees today in mid September.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Not sure I can answer this, I don’t have a race yet that I would be willing to be my only race going forward.  I do think the Bayshore Marathon in Traverse City is incredibly stunning.  I suppose if I had to pick, I would cheat and go with the Run Woodstock Weekend races, because it is multiple races.  It is such a fun atmosphere with music, food and camping through the weekend and races from 5K to 100 miles, and all the distances in between.  It is my favorite so far.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: 2017 was my first year running races and 2018 was a year to try different ones not too far from home, Canada (not one of the States so my answer would not count). I am still experimenting and will continue in 2019.

After reading so many good comments on various RnR races, I can’t wait to try Montreal RnR in a week or so.

For USA, if money and vacations were no object, I would repeat the runDisney  Wine and Dine Two Course Challenge every year. November in FL offers pleasant weather just when it starts being depressing and cold here. I am usually at the best running shape at that point in the year. And those are distances that other family members could manage. Edit: And there is the after-race party included.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> It can still be 70s-80s in October. We were 80 degrees today in mid September.


That’s cold. It was 80 this morning at 6am and I was legit chilled.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> That’s cold. It was 80 this morning at 6am and I was legit chilled.


Well we have the humidity. You have the dry heat. 80 gets a bit warm here when running. 60 degree in WI is pretty perfect.


----------



## KSellers88

rteetz said:


> It can still be 70s-80s in October. We were 80 degrees today in mid September.





jennamfeo said:


> That’s cold. It was 80 this morning at 6am and I was legit chilled.



LOL, I can handle 70s! Y'all don't have as much humidity, right? That actually might make me colder so 70 may not work...


----------



## flav

jennamfeo said:


> That’s cold. It was 80 this morning at 6am and I was legit chilled.


I FaceTime my cousin in Calgary tonight to wish her Happy Birthday... It is snowing there now!


----------



## rteetz

KSellers88 said:


> LOL, I can handle 70s! Y'all don't have as much humidity, right? That actually might make me colder so 70 may not work...


In October not usually. In the summer it’s pretty humid.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I'm a slower runner, so I'm usually finishing the race around 10:00am, but even then I can make it into the parks by noon.  I view park days after a half as a convenient excuse to make sure I keep moving.  I reserve the right to sit down as much as I want to or wait in as long or short a line as I feel like.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Kazrak said:


> You've both got me thinking about my daughter this morning.  I need to talk to her and thank her for getting me back into running, and tell her how proud of her I am.
> 
> Way back, before she was born, I did what I call "the diet from Hell" where I lost 70 pounds in 5 months.  Part of it was twice-a-day workouts, 5 days a week.  At the end, I ran a 10k in just under an hour.  And then I moved and had a kid and changed jobs and...yeah, you know where this goes.  The weight all comes back with reinforcements when you stop paying attention.
> 
> When I turned 40, I thought about what I wanted to do, and thought I'd like to take up running again.  I tried a bit but never really got to make it stick.  But I had in the back of my head that...maybe someday I could do a half marathon.  Maybe.
> 
> For a 2016 WDW trip, it turned out that we'd be there over Marathon Weekend.  Daughter decided she'd like to run a race while we were there, and if I'd like to train with her.  (She'd tried a bit earlier, and couldn't make it stick either.)  Since we were booking on DVC points, we had a year to prep.  We decided on the 10k.  And...it worked.  It worked well.
> 
> A year later, we did the Light Side Challenge - first half marathon for either of us.  I made a solo 'commando run' to WDW for the Dark Side Half to complete the Kessel Run.  (She had classes the day after the race and couldn't go.)
> 
> She's still running, up at school in Flagstaff.  She did the (brutal) New Year's Day half marathon at Lake Chabot in the SFBA - 2075' elevation change.  She was the last finisher - got through the last checkpoint just as they were closing it up.  But she finished it.
> 
> I don't run for her.  I run for me.  But I run because of her.



Usually once a year on this thread we do a "tell us your story" kind of QOTD.  We haven't done it this year.  We should do it soon, I always love reading people's stories. Paging @LSUlakes.  

QOTD:  if I could only pick one state to run races in it would be tough.  It would be between MA and FL.  FL because of Disney but I would go with MA.  It's my home state so I could run more races more easily and because it is the home of the Boston Marathon.  I love a Disney races but if I could only run Disney races or Boston, I would still pick Boston and I have never run it yet.


----------



## AntimonyER

Good Morning all! a little late, but since today's QOTD hasn't posted I think I get a pass right? I have only run one race, two different times (a 5k), But the one I REALLY want to run is the Star Wars half at WDW. Unfortunately my home A/C going out last week has killed my fledgling race budget, so will have to wait for 2020.


----------



## huskies90

*FUN FRIDAY QOTD:*

I thought it would be fun to mix it up a little and do a fun trivia game. I am stealing this idea from another (non Disney) message board and re-writing the questions to be Disney.   I encourage everyone to take part in the fun.  The more who play, the more the fun.

*Welcome to RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia!!  *This is a game where you try to out-think other Disboards posters.

Here is how it works*:*

·        There are two types of questions: *Sheep* questions (1-9) and *Reverse Sheep* questions (10-18).
·        For *Sheep* questions (1-9), you want to answer what you think will be given _most_ often by other people. For example, if the question is "Name a Walt Disney World mountain" a good answer might be Space Mountain and a bad answer would likely be Mount Mayday.
·        For *Reverse Sheep* questions (10-18), you want to give the answer that you think will be given _least_ often by other people. For example, if the question is "Name a Disney animated movie", a bad answer would probably be the Lion King. A good answer might be Home on the Range.
·        In *Sheep* questions, you get one negative point for every person that gives the same answer as you, including yourself. For example, if you and six other people said Space Mountain, all seven of you would get -7 points. No points are given for a wrong answer.
·        In *Reverse Sheep* questions, you get one positive point for every person that gives the same answer as you, including yourself. If you and ten other people said the Lion King, you would get 11 points.
·        Incorrect answers in Reverse Sheep get the number of points for the answer with the most votes + 1, making it worse than giving the worst correct answer.
·        The lowest total score wins. In the above two examples, your current score would be –7 + 11 = 4.
·        *No using Google, Wikipedia, etc. if you don't have to. (i.e. don't use them to cheat).*
·        *Fill out the Google Form to submit your answers*. Do not post your responses in this thread or tell anyone else. You can post that you completed the form.
·        *Answers are due by Monday*.  Results will be revealed over the following day(s).

Google Form Link:
https://goo.gl/forms/Dswf7vaDRaFuAXR03

Sheep Questions:

1) Name a Walt Disney World Opening Day attraction
2) Name a RunDisney race – past or present that does not run though the Magic Kingdom
3) Name a song from a Disney movie that won an academy award for best song
4) Name a Walt Disney World Signature restaurant
5) Name a body of water (lake/lagoon/etc) on Walt Disney World property
6) Name a Walt Disney World attraction where the ride vehicle is a boat on water.
7) Name a planet/moon/system from a Star Wars movie
8) Name a Walt Disney World snack
9) Bonus 2X Points Sheep Question
If you ran every possible runDisney race in 2017 at Walt Disney World (available to Adults), how many medals would you have earned?

Reverse Sheep

1) Name a Walt Disney World Rollercoaster
2) Name a hotel on Walt Disney World property not owned by Disney.
3) Name a past or present RunDisney multi race challenge
4) Name a Walt Disney World attraction in one of the 4 major theme parks with a minimum 40” height requirement.
5) Name a Walt Disney World counter service restaurant
6) Name a Walt Disney World attraction where the ride vehicle travelers backwards.
7) Name a character meal at Walt Disney World
8) Name a Walt Disney World monorail color
9) Name an EPCOT pavilion that opened on opening day in 1982

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia Questions*

*Good Luck to Everyone!!*


----------



## Dis_Yoda

OH creative!


----------



## Jules76126

huskies90 said:


> *FUN FRIDAY QOTD:*
> 
> I thought it would be fun to mix it up a little and do a fun trivia game. I am stealing this idea from another (non Disney) message board and re-writing the questions to be Disney.   I encourage everyone to take part in the fun.  The more who play, the more the fun.
> 
> *Welcome to RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia!!  *This is a game where you try to out-think other Disboards posters.
> 
> Here is how it works*:*
> 
> ·        There are two types of questions: *Sheep* questions (1-9) and *Reverse Sheep* questions (10-18).
> ·        For *Sheep* questions (1-9), you want to answer what you think will be given _most_ often by other people. For example, if the question is "Name a Walt Disney World mountain" a good answer might be Space Mountain and a bad answer would likely be Mount Mayday.
> ·        For *Reverse Sheep* questions (10-18), you want to give the answer that you think will be given _least_ often by other people. For example, if the question is "Name a Disney animated movie", a bad answer would probably be the Lion King. A good answer might be Home on the Range.
> ·        In *Sheep* questions, you get one negative point for every person that gives the same answer as you, including yourself. For example, if you and six other people said Space Mountain, all seven of you would get -7 points. No points are given for a wrong answer.
> ·        In *Reverse Sheep* questions, you get one positive point for every person that gives the same answer as you, including yourself. If you and ten other people said the Lion King, you would get 11 points.
> ·        Incorrect answers in Reverse Sheep get the number of points for the answer with the most votes + 1, making it worse than giving the worst correct answer.
> ·        The lowest total score wins. In the above two examples, your current score would be –7 + 11 = 4.
> ·        *No using Google, Wikipedia, etc. if you don't have to. (i.e. don't use them to cheat).*
> ·        *Fill out the Google Form to submit your answers*. Do not post your responses in this thread or tell anyone else. You can post that you completed the form.
> ·        *Answers are due by Monday*.  Results will be revealed over the following day(s).
> 
> Google Form Link:
> https://goo.gl/forms/Dswf7vaDRaFuAXR03
> 
> Sheep Questions:
> 
> 1) Name a Walt Disney World Opening Day attraction
> 2) Name a RunDisney race – past or present that does not run though the Magic Kingdom
> 3) Name a song from a Disney movie that won an academy award for best song
> 4) Name a Walt Disney World Signature restaurant
> 5) Name a body of water (lake/lagoon/etc) on Walt Disney World property
> 6) Name a Walt Disney World attraction where the ride vehicle is a boat on water.
> 7) Name a planet/moon/system from a Star Wars movie
> 8) Name a Walt Disney World snack
> 9) Bonus 2X Points Sheep Question
> If you ran every possible runDisney race in 2017 at Walt Disney World (available to Adults), how many medals would you have earned?
> 
> Reverse Sheep
> 
> 1) Name a Walt Disney World Rollercoaster
> 2) Name a hotel on Walt Disney World property not owned by Disney.
> 3) Name a past or present RunDisney multi race challenge
> 4) Name a Walt Disney World attraction in one of the 4 major theme parks with a minimum 40” height requirement.
> 5) Name a Walt Disney World counter service restaurant
> 6) Name a Walt Disney World attraction where the ride vehicle travelers backwards.
> 7) Name a character meal at Walt Disney World
> 8) Name a Walt Disney World monorail color
> 9) Name an EPCOT pavilion that opened on opening day in 1982
> 
> *RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia Questions*
> 
> *Good Luck to Everyone!!*



So fun! Love this idea!

Hope everyone in the path of Florence is staying safe. Also hope i hope no one here was affected by the MA gas explosions.


----------



## TheHamm

Sleepless Knight said:


> I share your feelings about the 10K.  Long enough to challenge, yet short enough to not completely alter the day.  At the same time, runDisney really offers a lot of unique things during the Half that are not available during the shorter distances.


This is a significant portion of why I signed up for my first half.


GreatLakes said:


> That's how I feel about halves when it comes to travel. Long enough to feel worth the trip, short enough that you don't really have to train and you can be done and showered by 10am and still have plenty of miles left in the legs for sightseeing.


I _want_ this to be true.  I do not think _I_ will be able to achieve this by January.  



KSellers88 said:


> As long as the race is not during the winter, I am there! I don't think either @jennamfeo or myself could handle anything from October to March in WI with the temperatures y'all get.


I have not been to WI in March, but I imagine it is similar to MI (not as good beer).  We had a good week above 60 this year.  
and then it snowed again and was a slushy mess


----------



## run.minnie.miles

huskies90 said:


> *FUN FRIDAY QOTD:*
> 
> I thought it would be fun to mix it up a little and do a fun trivia game. I am stealing this idea from another (non Disney) message board and re-writing the questions to be Disney.   I encourage everyone to take part in the fun.  The more who play, the more the fun.
> 
> *Welcome to RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia!!  *This is a game where you try to out-think other Disboards posters.
> 
> Here is how it works*:*
> 
> ·        There are two types of questions: *Sheep* questions (1-9) and *Reverse Sheep* questions (10-18).
> ·        For *Sheep* questions (1-9), you want to answer what you think will be given _most_ often by other people. For example, if the question is "Name a Walt Disney World mountain" a good answer might be Space Mountain and a bad answer would likely be Mount Mayday.
> ·        For *Reverse Sheep* questions (10-18), you want to give the answer that you think will be given _least_ often by other people. For example, if the question is "Name a Disney animated movie", a bad answer would probably be the Lion King. A good answer might be Home on the Range.
> ·        In *Sheep* questions, you get one negative point for every person that gives the same answer as you, including yourself. For example, if you and six other people said Space Mountain, all seven of you would get -7 points. No points are given for a wrong answer.
> ·        In *Reverse Sheep* questions, you get one positive point for every person that gives the same answer as you, including yourself. If you and ten other people said the Lion King, you would get 11 points.
> ·        Incorrect answers in Reverse Sheep get the number of points for the answer with the most votes + 1, making it worse than giving the worst correct answer.
> ·        The lowest total score wins. In the above two examples, your current score would be –7 + 11 = 4.
> ·        *No using Google, Wikipedia, etc. if you don't have to. (i.e. don't use them to cheat).*
> ·        *Fill out the Google Form to submit your answers*. Do not post your responses in this thread or tell anyone else. You can post that you completed the form.
> ·        *Answers are due by Monday*.  Results will be revealed over the following day(s).
> 
> Google Form Link:
> https://goo.gl/forms/Dswf7vaDRaFuAXR03
> 
> Sheep Questions:
> 
> 1) Name a Walt Disney World Opening Day attraction
> 2) Name a RunDisney race – past or present that does not run though the Magic Kingdom
> 3) Name a song from a Disney movie that won an academy award for best song
> 4) Name a Walt Disney World Signature restaurant
> 5) Name a body of water (lake/lagoon/etc) on Walt Disney World property
> 6) Name a Walt Disney World attraction where the ride vehicle is a boat on water.
> 7) Name a planet/moon/system from a Star Wars movie
> 8) Name a Walt Disney World snack
> 9) Bonus 2X Points Sheep Question
> If you ran every possible runDisney race in 2017 at Walt Disney World (available to Adults), how many medals would you have earned?
> 
> Reverse Sheep
> 
> 1) Name a Walt Disney World Rollercoaster
> 2) Name a hotel on Walt Disney World property not owned by Disney.
> 3) Name a past or present RunDisney multi race challenge
> 4) Name a Walt Disney World attraction in one of the 4 major theme parks with a minimum 40” height requirement.
> 5) Name a Walt Disney World counter service restaurant
> 6) Name a Walt Disney World attraction where the ride vehicle travelers backwards.
> 7) Name a character meal at Walt Disney World
> 8) Name a Walt Disney World monorail color
> 9) Name an EPCOT pavilion that opened on opening day in 1982
> 
> *RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia Questions*
> 
> *Good Luck to Everyone!!*



This was fun!! (It was really hard to resist googling though!)


----------



## KSellers88

This is so cool! My work is blocking the Google Form, but I'll do it this weekend.


----------



## ZellyB

That was fun and HARD!  I had to totally skip one of the sheep questions though and a couple were pure guesses.


----------



## TheHamm

Reverses sheep was hard!  Tempting to pick the most common knowing that you are all aware of the more obscure answers and would never pick the easy one!


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: Virginia. The Richmond marathon was my first, and if I could only run one race, that would be it. Marine Corps would be a very close second.



Richmond was my first too, and still my favorite!  I run it every year, and it's on my 50th birthday next year, so of course I'm running it again with some family and friends.  You should come run it with us!


----------



## Capang

@huskies90 I can't wait to get home from work and play along tonight! So fun!


----------



## huskies90

TheHamm said:


> Reverses sheep was hard!  Tempting to pick the most common knowing that you are all aware of the more obscure answers and would never pick the easy one!


It's a strategy. Sometimes it backfires, sometimes it's brilliant. You gotta pick your poison. What if everyone uses the same strategy?
This is less a trivia game and more of a psychology game.


----------



## PCFriar80

Can I have a redo?  Even though I read the rules 20 times I think I got sucked in to instinct vs. thinking.  I'll stay after class if I have to!


----------



## rteetz

I think I got it figured out. That was really different and fun.


----------



## YawningDodo

@LSUlakes I've got a race for the calendar:

September 22 - YawningDodo - MOtoberfest Beer Run, 2.53 miles - Goal: Drink beer and don't puke!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  that was entertaining, and kinda hard.


----------



## FFigawi

BikeFan said:


> Richmond was my first too, and still my favorite!  I run it every year, and it's on my 50th birthday next year, so of course I'm running it again with some family and friends.  You should come run it with us!



I'll give it some thought


----------



## cburnett11

huskies90 said:


> *Welcome to RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia!! *This is a game where you try to out-think other Disboards posters.



That was fun.  Thanks for the QOTD!


----------



## jennamfeo

Venting: why are Rock N Roll races so expensive?!


----------



## AntimonyER

jennamfeo said:


> Venting: why are Rock N Roll races so expensive?!



Are they? I registered for the Savannah RNR for like $80... that seems reasonable to me.


----------



## jennamfeo

AntimonyER said:


> Are they? I registered for the Savannah RNR for like $80... that seems reasonable to me.


I am looking at Vegas and the half is $155. I KNOW, they have to close down the strip. But still.


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> I am looking at Vegas and the half is $155. I KNOW, they have to close down the strip. But still.



Really? That race is on my bucket list. $155 is a lot more than I expected it to be.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> I am looking at Vegas and the half is $155. I KNOW, they have to close down the strip. But still.



$155 is more than I paid for the NYC Half and they shut down a bridge and Times Square.
Sigh.


----------



## jennamfeo

Bree said:


> Really? That race is on my bucket list. $155 is a lot more than I expected it to be.





SarahDisney said:


> $155 is more than I paid for the NYC Half and they shut down a bridge and Times Square.
> Sigh.



This is two months out from the race. I am sure it was cheaper a while ago but I don't bet by much. I'm still gonna do it though. Haha.


----------



## DustyWA

KSellers88 said:


> *QOTD: *I am on a quest to run a half marathon or full in every state and am selfishly using my question to get some ideas for the future. If you could only pick one state and race to run for the rest of your life, which state and race would you pick and why?



AATQOTD:  For a state, it would have to be Washington - specifically western Washington.  The temperatures are fantastic most of the year.  I run early in the mornings and during the summer it was generally in the 50s or 60s.  It's a bit colder in the winter, but not intolerably so if you can handle a little rain.  If you're running during daylight, there's usually a good amount of greenery and scenery to go with it.  The areas east of the Cascade mountains are generally a lot hotter in the summer and colder in the winter, so I personally wouldn't go for that.

For races, I've only done the Seattle R&R Half Marathon, Seattle Half Marathon, Tacoma City Half Marathon, Hot Chocolate 15K, and various 5Ks.  Of that bunch, I'd probably do the R&R Half Marathon.  It's in the summer, so you're less likely to have a cold rain than the Seattle Marathon and is a bit more scenic than the others.


----------



## cavepig

Who wants a good laugh!  On the Omaha Marathon facebook for this weekend they posted the below!  It will be brutal actually, humidity at start will be high 90% or more and it will be 70s and into the high 80s when a lot finish - how on earth is that outstanding?!!  We are above average now and it's like a sauna outside.    So, I thank Disney for being smart with their heat advisory warnings unlike this lack of common sense.

_"We are happy to report weather looks OUTSTANDING for Sunday
SUN SEP 16 Sunny 86°67° 10% SSE 12 mph 66%"_


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> $155 is more than I paid for the NYC Half and they shut down a bridge and Times Square.
> Sigh.


Well runDisney is $188 so we should think of that as a steal 

JK, I keep going back and forth on the Brewers mini and its $95.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Well runDisney is $188 so we should think of that as a steal
> 
> JK, I keep going back and forth on the Brewers mini and its $95.


Sign up already!


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Sign up already!


I just bought books so I need a paycheck or two. I also need new shoes. I need a second and third job maybe too.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> Who wants a good laugh!  On the Omaha Marathon facebook for this weekend they posted the below!  It will be brutal actually, humidity at start will be high 90% or more and it will be 70s and into the high 80s when a lot finish - how on earth is that outstanding?!!  We are above average now and it's like a sauna outside.    So, I thank Disney for being smart with their heat advisory warnings unlike this lack of common sense.
> 
> _"We are happy to report weather looks OUTSTANDING for Sunday
> SUN SEP 16 Sunny 86°67° 10% SSE 12 mph 66%"_



I just saw that on their FB page too!! Uhh... who thinks that's a good marathon day?? That's like border line too hot to go to the zoo... 
I hope it cools down for you! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Bree

cavepig said:


> Who wants a good laugh!  On the Omaha Marathon facebook for this weekend they posted the below!  It will be brutal actually, humidity at start will be high 90% or more and it will be 70s and into the high 80s when a lot finish - how on earth is that outstanding?!!  We are above average now and it's like a sauna outside.    So, I thank Disney for being smart with their heat advisory warnings unlike this lack of common sense.
> 
> _"We are happy to report weather looks OUTSTANDING for Sunday
> SUN SEP 16 Sunny 86°67° 10% SSE 12 mph 66%"_



Uh. I’m at a loss for words for that.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

TheHamm said:


> This is a significant portion of why I signed up for my first half.


It never occurred to me that I should work up to a half.  I started with a half and didn't run my first 10K until years later and didn't run my first 5K until this year.  



TheHamm said:


> I _want_ this to be true. I do not think _I_ will be able to achieve this by January.


As someone who is usually finishing a half around 9:30 to 10:00am, you can still have an enjoyable day in the parks afterwards even if you're getting there around noon or 1:00pm.


----------



## LSUlakes

A little late but on our way.


----------



## Kazrak

Sleepless Knight said:


> As someone who is usually finishing a half around 9:30 to 10:00am, you can still have an enjoyable day in the parks afterwards even if you're getting there around noon or 1:00pm.



I had a decent time at Disneyland after the Light Side Half; I felt more awake after that than I did after the 10k the day before, actually.  Slept really well that night, though.

After the Dark Side Half, I was kinda zoned out for the day.  Went to Animal Kingdom and got a bunch of pictures - bought 1-Day Photopass for the race photos, and then took my medals to every Photopass photographer I could find, including the ones with Mickey and Minnie.  I probably would have gone back to the room early if I hadn't had a Rivers of Light fastpass.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Kazrak said:


> I had a decent time at Disneyland after the Light Side Half; I felt more awake after that than I did after the 10k the day before, actually.  Slept really well that night, though.
> 
> After the Dark Side Half, I was kinda zoned out for the day.  Went to Animal Kingdom and got a bunch of pictures - bought 1-Day Photopass for the race photos, and then took my medals to every Photopass photographer I could find, including the ones with Mickey and Minnie.  I probably would have gone back to the room early if I hadn't had a Rivers of Light fastpass.


I don't sleep as well as I would like the night before a race, but when I've run a race the day before another race, I sleep just fine.  

I always make myself stay until after the fireworks on a race day.  If I just ran the half, then I may stick around for Fantasmic if I feel like it at Disneyland.  The more I keep moving the better I feel the next day.  Even if that moving is slow, it still works.


----------



## roxymama

The sheep quiz was fun but there's a few I'm not sure if I had answers that were right.  Will be I interesting to see the results for sure!


----------



## McNs

Hmm the sheep quiz was interesting!I might have done better if it was DLR based...


----------



## flav

jennamfeo said:


> I am looking at Vegas and the half is $155. I KNOW, they have to close down the strip. But still.


I payed 60CND (about 45USD) taxes and processing fee included for the RnR Montreal Half. That is pretty much as cheap as they get but I booked far in advance.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I know @LSUlakes isn't around:

Spur of the moment 5K:
09/15 - @OldSlowGoofyGuy - Mill Race 5K (23:59 / NA)

I realized I hadn't run a 5K in a year and a half. I also realized I felt scared to race a 5K, so I better fix that.


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I know @LSUlakes isn't around:
> 
> Spur of the moment 5K:
> 09/15 - @OldSlowGoofyGuy - Mill Race 5K (23:59 / NA)
> 
> I realized I hadn't run a 5K in a year and a half. I also realized I felt scared to race a 5K, so I better fix that.



And how did you do?


----------



## FFigawi

Hey @LSUlakes! If you're around the BW area tonight, @Keels and company will be at ESPN watching college football. Go stop by and say hello.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Hey @LSUlakes! If you're around the BW area tonight, @Keels and company will be at ESPN watching college football. Go stop by and say hello.



AGAINST MY WILL BUT ILL BE THERE


----------



## Baloo in MI

Proud dad time!  So for several years I have run four 5K’s with my younger daughter each year; one for each season.  Well today she had to run alone, but I got to go and cheer her on for our “fall” race.  She is in 6th grade this year and joined the cross country club the school has to prep kids for junior high cross country.  She has been running hard and I had a feeling she would do pretty good.  So in short she ran a PR by more than a minute to push her time down to 26:30!  She is only 11.  Before my injury I was running around a 24 minute 5K, I suspect when I am able to run again my days of being faster may be rapidly over! I was so proud her effort though, she left it all on the course!  I wish I could have run with her.  But maybe by our “winter” race I will be able to run.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FFigawi said:


> And how did you do?



Not bad for an old man that needs to lose 10 pounds: unofficially 23:07, 1st place AG (out of at least 3)

Mini recap coming when the official results are posted.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

FFigawi said:


> Hey @LSUlakes! If you're around the BW area tonight, @Keels and company will be at ESPN watching college football. Go stop by and say hello.



Wait. What?!!!! You & @Keels are in town right now?!! How did I miss this! What time y’all going?


----------



## FFigawi

Princess_Nikki said:


> Wait. What?!!!! You & @Keels are in town right now?!! How did I miss this! What time y’all going?



I'm not there. I'm just the messenger. She was too busy at the pool to be bothered with message boards.


----------



## jmasgat

Looks like I have a race on my calendar next year.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

FFigawi said:


> I'm not there. I'm just the messenger. She was too busy at the pool to be bothered with message boards.



Sounds legit, that’s fair! Lol


----------



## huskies90

Great participation so far!!  For those of you who have not submitted your answers yet (you know who you are!!), I will leave *the Google Form *open until Monday September 17 Noon ET and begin revealing the results Monday evening.


huskies90 said:


> *FUN FRIDAY QOTD:*
> 
> I thought it would be fun to mix it up a little and do a fun trivia game. I am stealing this idea from another (non Disney) message board and re-writing the questions to be Disney.   I encourage everyone to take part in the fun.  The more who play, the more the fun.
> 
> *Welcome to RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia!!  *This is a game where you try to out-think other Disboards posters.
> 
> Here is how it works*:*
> 
> ·        There are two types of questions: *Sheep* questions (1-9) and *Reverse Sheep* questions (10-18).
> ·        For *Sheep* questions (1-9), you want to answer what you think will be given _most_ often by other people. For example, if the question is "Name a Walt Disney World mountain" a good answer might be Space Mountain and a bad answer would likely be Mount Mayday.
> ·        For *Reverse Sheep* questions (10-18), you want to give the answer that you think will be given _least_ often by other people. For example, if the question is "Name a Disney animated movie", a bad answer would probably be the Lion King. A good answer might be Home on the Range.
> ·        In *Sheep* questions, you get one negative point for every person that gives the same answer as you, including yourself. For example, if you and six other people said Space Mountain, all seven of you would get -7 points. No points are given for a wrong answer.
> ·        In *Reverse Sheep* questions, you get one positive point for every person that gives the same answer as you, including yourself. If you and ten other people said the Lion King, you would get 11 points.
> ·        Incorrect answers in Reverse Sheep get the number of points for the answer with the most votes + 1, making it worse than giving the worst correct answer.
> ·        The lowest total score wins. In the above two examples, your current score would be –7 + 11 = 4.
> ·        *No using Google, Wikipedia, etc. if you don't have to. (i.e. don't use them to cheat).*
> ·        *Fill out the Google Form to submit your answers*. Do not post your responses in this thread or tell anyone else. You can post that you completed the form.
> ·        *Answers are due by Monday*.  Results will be revealed over the following day(s).
> 
> Google Form Link:
> https://goo.gl/forms/Dswf7vaDRaFuAXR03
> 
> Sheep Questions:
> 
> 1) Name a Walt Disney World Opening Day attraction
> 2) Name a RunDisney race – past or present that does not run though the Magic Kingdom
> 3) Name a song from a Disney movie that won an academy award for best song
> 4) Name a Walt Disney World Signature restaurant
> 5) Name a body of water (lake/lagoon/etc) on Walt Disney World property
> 6) Name a Walt Disney World attraction where the ride vehicle is a boat on water.
> 7) Name a planet/moon/system from a Star Wars movie
> 8) Name a Walt Disney World snack
> 9) Bonus 2X Points Sheep Question
> If you ran every possible runDisney race in 2017 at Walt Disney World (available to Adults), how many medals would you have earned?
> 
> Reverse Sheep
> 
> 1) Name a Walt Disney World Rollercoaster
> 2) Name a hotel on Walt Disney World property not owned by Disney.
> 3) Name a past or present RunDisney multi race challenge
> 4) Name a Walt Disney World attraction in one of the 4 major theme parks with a minimum 40” height requirement.
> 5) Name a Walt Disney World counter service restaurant
> 6) Name a Walt Disney World attraction where the ride vehicle travelers backwards.
> 7) Name a character meal at Walt Disney World
> 8) Name a Walt Disney World monorail color
> 9) Name an EPCOT pavilion that opened on opening day in 1982
> 
> *RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia Questions*
> 
> *Good Luck to Everyone!!*


----------



## GreatLakes

jennamfeo said:


> Venting: why are Rock N Roll races so expensive?!



Because unlike races that focus on charity and running they focus on making the most money possible for venture capitalists.


----------



## BikeFan

jmasgat said:


> Looks like I have a race on my calendar next year.View attachment 350987



Congratulations!  What was your cushion?  I still haven't received confirmation on my entry, but I'm still pretty confident given my BQ-6:00 margin.


----------



## TheHamm

I was thinking of you all while running on Saturday.
While I am not at the level of disdain for college sports as some, I do not really find much value in them except (hockey and any excuse to see a marching band).  However, I do live in a college town, so I experience them frequently.  That said, I LOVE running on Saturday mornings when football games are in town and wanted to suggest that if you find yourself with an opportunity to run through college football tailgaiting, I recommend it- it is as close to a race as you can get and it is FREE.  (1) medical and security coverage is higher than any race I have seen (2) There is music all along your course (3) All the porta johns you could wish for (4) if you pick your path correctly, someone will offer you a drink.  I foolishly turned down a bloody mary at mile 2 thinking I had several miles to go and I would see what else would be offered.  But I forgot my previous experience is that those in the cheap paid parking or season parking are generous while mid-range parking people are not.  And no one _that_ drunk at 7am -unless Ohio State fans are in town.


----------



## Slogger

Congrats to @Wendy98 and @jmasgat  for punching your tickets to Boston next year!   
(Good luck @BikeFan too)


----------



## Slogger

Been away from forum for a few days dealing with hurricanes and travel.  Time to catch up to some QOTD:

QOTD (Wednesday) about Tri and Bike selections- I only ride a one speed cruising bike at the beach and don't recommend using that for a tri.

Bonus QOTD about making a tri with Running and 2 other events- how about Running, Ping Pong and Water skiing?

QOTD (Thursday) about picking just one state and race- Definitely California for the state, and would love to do Big Sur.   

QOTD (Friday) Sheep Trivia Game- I tried it and got lost.   Thanks for posting @huskies90.

Hey @Keels, thanks for sharing the story about your friend Kari and the Leadville 100.   I've been to Leadville and can't imagine how hard that run would have been.   Very inspiring.
What happens to the people that don't make the time limit?


----------



## cavepig

I finished the Omaha Marathon yesterday. It was so hot, humid and sunny, seriously brutal in the direct sun a lot!  I was off pace from the start, just so muggy and really fell off the 2nd half.  I ate like 8 gus including the one at the start and refilled my 20 oz. water bottle 7 times on course for drinking and dumping on my head.   A lot of speedy guys were flaking out and some were with medics due to the heat.

I took :30 walk breaks at like mile 15ish to regroup, hydrate more and reset. I feel that helped and felt better but then my left calf kept seizing up the last 4 miles so more :30 walk breaks.   I've had a leg strain that held up okay luckily.

I finished in 4:07:02 so not my goal but I'll take it in the conditions. First half was 1:52, 2nd half 2:15.  I guess I was 2nd in my age group, a friend picked up the extremely cheap frame with just print out with the place in it for me. 

Now, I do NOT recommend to run this to anyone ever. It is put on by HITS, they are out of New York.  They bought the "Omaha Marathon" sometime in the last like 8 years and it has gone down the hole.  They don't even have results up yet   No timing mats.  The system they use is overhead reading which reads early too on your chip at the start.     Some guy I guess was taking numbers at the turnaround to make sure full people all did it all?!?! I don't know, it's so lame.

The course is certified, but they don't set it up correct or something.  Basically it's about a quarter long, the length running around the inside of the baseball track (The College World Series stadium).  We go out exactly 13.1 and return to the start, but still have to go around the field.  Some ladies around me were asking about being off on our Garmins and we were all the same off all of a sudden compared to their markers. And it stayed that much off the rest of the way. There is no weaving or anything like at a crowded race or Disney to add that much.  Lots of straightaways you can't even add on to either.  The course is okay, but the back half of the full is awful.  Some hills, but nothing awful.

They didn't even put their sponsors or themselves on the very lame long sleeve tech shirt.

NO warnings about the Heat. Medics were out and I did see them often at least.

They say they'll have Hammer gels, they were not at any stops.  They use Heed which many people dislike.  I brought my bottle and own gels knowing from the past I hate Heed.

After food sucked. They did have chocolate milk luckily.  But I didn't even see bananas, not that I eat them, but really no bananas.

I think I'm done with them, I had ran the half 4 years ago with them and was disappointed, but thought I'll give them another chance and it's close, but this was by far worse.  They only want to make money and for what we are charged we get barely anything.    They are offer many distances and lots do the half but the full was pitiful for runners.  Their numbers just keep dropping as people are disgusted with them.

So, local clubs have 2 marathons though the "Heartland" next weekend and "Nebraska" a few weeks away that were started up recently basically in protest to HITS.  Small crowds, but locally run and I've heard they respect the runners, so there's more options, but with 3 Fall marathons over 5 weeks in the same city, it spreads the volunteers and runners out.

This is long, but if you want 50 states, seriously don't do this one!


----------



## TheHamm

cavepig said:


> I finished the Omaha Marathon yesterday. It was so hot, humid and sunny, seriously brutal in the direct sun a lot!  I was off pace from the start, just so muggy and really fell off the 2nd half.  I ate like 8 gus including the one at the start and refilled my 20 oz. water bottle 7 times on course for drinking and dumping on my head.   A lot of speedy guys were flaking out and some were with medics due to the heat.
> 
> I took :30 walk breaks at like mile 15ish to regroup, hydrate more and reset. I feel that helped and felt better but then my left calf kept seizing up the last 4 miles so more :30 walk breaks.   I've had a leg strain that held up okay luckily.
> 
> I finished in 4:07:02 so not my goal but I'll take it in the conditions. First half was 1:52, 2nd half 2:15.  I guess I was 2nd in my age group, a friend picked up the extremely cheap frame with just print out with the place in it for me.
> 
> Now, I do NOT recommend to run this to anyone ever. It is put on by HITS, they are out of New York.  They bought the "Omaha Marathon" sometime in the last like 8 years and it has gone down the hole.  They don't even have results up yet   No timing mats.  The system they use is overhead reading which reads early too on your chip at the start.     Some guy I guess was taking numbers at the turnaround to make sure full people all did it all?!?! I don't know, it's so lame.
> 
> The course is certified, but they don't set it up correct or something.  Basically it's about a quarter long, the length running around the inside of the baseball track (The College World Series stadium).  We go out exactly 13.1 and return to the start, but still have to go around the field.  Some ladies around me were asking about being off on our Garmins and we were all the same off all of a sudden compared to their markers. And it stayed that much off the rest of the way. There is no weaving or anything like at a crowded race or Disney to add that much.  Lots of straightaways you can't even add on to either.  The course is okay, but the back half of the full is awful.  Some hills, but nothing awful.
> 
> They didn't even put their sponsors or themselves on the very lame long sleeve tech shirt.
> 
> NO warnings about the Heat. Medics were out and I did see them often at least.
> 
> They say they'll have Hammer gels, they were not at any stops.  They use Heed which many people dislike.  I brought my bottle and own gels knowing from the past I hate Heed.
> 
> After food sucked. They did have chocolate milk luckily.  But I didn't even see bananas, not that I eat them, but really no bananas.
> 
> I think I'm done with them, I had ran the half 4 years ago with them and was disappointed, but thought I'll give them another chance and it's close, but this was by far worse.  They only want to make money and for what we are charged we get barely anything.    They are offer many distances and lots do the half but the full was pitiful for runners.  Their numbers just keep dropping as people are disgusted with them.
> 
> So, local clubs have 2 marathons though the "Heartland" next weekend and "Nebraska" a few weeks away that were started up recently basically in protest to HITS.  Small crowds, but locally run and I've heard they respect the runners, so there's more options, but with 3 Fall marathons over 5 weeks in the same city, it spreads the volunteers and runners out.
> 
> This is long, but if you want 50 states, seriously don't do this one!


I could use a like and dislike button on this one.  Way to make it through what sounds like an unpleasant experience.  Boo for it not being fun.  I hope you find a close by fall race you love next year.


----------



## Slogger

cavepig said:


> I finished the Omaha Marathon yesterday. It was so hot, humid and sunny, seriously brutal in the direct sun a lot!
> 
> The course is certified, but they don't set it up correct or something.  Basically it's about a quarter long, the length running around the inside of the baseball track (The College World Series stadium).  We go out exactly 13.1 and return to the start, but still have to go around the field.  Some ladies around me were asking about being off on our Garmins and we were all the same off all of a sudden compared to their markers. And it stayed that much off the rest of the way. There is no weaving or anything like at a crowded race or Disney to add that much.  Lots of straightaways you can't even add on to either.  The course is okay, but the back half of the full is awful.  Some hills, but nothing awful.
> 
> I think I'm done with them, I had ran the half 4 years ago with them and was disappointed, but thought I'll give them another chance and it's close, but this was by far worse.  They only want to make money and for what we are charged we get barely anything.    They are offer many distances and lots do the half but the full was pitiful for runners.  Their numbers just keep dropping as people are disgusted with them.
> 
> So, local clubs have 2 marathons though the "Heartland" next weekend and "Nebraska" a few weeks away that were started up recently basically in protest to HITS.  Small crowds, but locally run and I've heard they respect the runners, so there's more options, but with 3 Fall marathons over 5 weeks in the same city, it spreads the volunteers and runners out.
> 
> This is long, but if you want 50 states, seriously don't do this one!




Thanks for posting about your experience @cavepig.   Sorry it was a rough weather day and the event has gone down hill.
I had hoped to go to Omaha and do this race but maybe I should do the one at the Nebraska State Fair instead?   I think it's in August.  Have you tried that one?


----------



## jmasgat

BikeFan said:


> Congratulations!  What was your cushion?  I still haven't received confirmation on my entry, but I'm still pretty confident given my BQ-6:00 margin.



I had 13 minutes.


----------



## SheHulk

jmasgat said:


> I had 13 minutes.


DANG!!!


----------



## jmasgat

SheHulk said:


> DANG!!!



Don't be that impressed. Being a 60 year old female means you get a big jump in qualifying time. My time was 15 minutes slower than the last time I qualified. It's one perk of getting older!


----------



## michigandergirl

jmasgat said:


> I had 13 minutes.





SheHulk said:


> DANG!!!



DANG is right! Awesome!!


----------



## SheHulk

jmasgat said:


> Don't be that impressed. Being a 60 year old female means you get a big jump in qualifying time. My time was 15 minutes slower than the last time I qualified. It's one perk of getting older!


Uh my marathon PR is only a BQ if I'm 80 or older and I'm only 47 right now so I'll be impressed if I wanna! If I ever get a BQ no matter what I demand everybody be impressed.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SheHulk said:


> Uh my marathon PR is only a BQ if I'm 80 or older and I'm only 47 right now so I'll be impressed if I wanna! If I ever get a BQ no matter what I demand everybody be impressed.



I’m pretty sure mine would only work if they accepted the hypothetical possibility of a 480-year-old marathon runner and extrapolated the times accordingly.


----------



## jennamfeo

huskies90 said:


> Great participation so far!!  For those of you who have not submitted your answers yet (you know who you are!!), I will leave *the Google Form *open until Monday September 17 Noon ET and begin revealing the results Monday evening.


Dang it. Totally forgot to do this.


----------



## roxymama

jmasgat said:


> Don't be that impressed. Being a 60 year old female means you get a big jump in qualifying time. My time was 15 minutes slower than the last time I qualified. It's one perk of getting older!



Too late...already started my slow clap...no turning back now.


----------



## cavepig

Slogger said:


> Thanks for posting about your experience @cavepig.   Sorry it was a rough weather day and the event has gone down hill.
> I had hoped to go to Omaha and do this race but maybe I should do the one at the Nebraska State Fair instead?   I think it's in August.  Have you tried that one?



 I have not done the "Nebraska Sate Fair" marathon because it's 2.5 hrs away and end of August has an even more chance of being brutally hot (although what's normal anymore as yesterday was above normal weather wise).  It's a small field, but flat I've heard.

The most recommended Fall marathon now is the "Heartland" one in Omaha, it's Sep. 23 this year.  It's only a few years old and basically was created to boycott the HITS one.      It's still a small field, but locally owned and I've heard actually uses timing mats.  The problem is none of these get the crowds of lots of runners so for a full you are sometimes all alone.    This one might be catching on though, I'm going to follow it Sunday and see what people say and the totals. Last year only had 98 marathoners. 

Then the "Nebraska" marathon in October in Omaha, locally owned as well, I really haven't heard much on. A friend did the half last year. Not a lot of runners. It was also created to boycott the HITS one and only a few years old.

Omaha by HITS gets the most crowds for Omaha because of name only anymore.  I would tell you totals of finishers, but no results yet, which is totally unacceptable in this day and age.

Otherwise, Lincoln marathon in May is the most popular in Nebraska.


----------



## GreatLakes

cavepig said:


> I have not done the "Nebraska Sate Fair" marathon because it's 2.5 hrs away and end of August has an even more chance of being brutally hot (although what's normal anymore as yesterday was above normal weather wise).  It's a small field, but flat I've heard.
> 
> The most recommended Fall marathon now is the "Heartland" one in Omaha, it's Sep. 23 this year.  It's only a few years old and basically was created to boycott the HITS one.      It's still a small field, but locally owned and I've heard actually uses timing mats.  The problem is none of these get the crowds of lots of runners so for a full you are sometimes all alone.    This one might be catching on though, I'm going to follow it Sunday and see what people say and the totals. Last year only had 98 marathoners.
> 
> Then the "Nebraska" marathon in October in Omaha, locally owned as well, I really haven't heard much on. A friend did the half last year. Not a lot of runners. It was also created to boycott the HITS one.
> 
> Omaha by HITS gets the most crowds for Omaha because of name only anymore.  I would tell you totals of finishers, but no results yet, which is totally unacceptable in this day and age.
> 
> Otherwise, Lincoln marathon in May is the most popular in Nebraska.



I was just talking with a friend in Cheyenne about doing a Nebraska half in the next year or so.  We found a few out in western NE we may aim for (Twisted Crawdad or Platte Valley Companies Monument) but will make sure to avoid the HITS race for sure if we end up in the eastern part of the state.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

*Mill Race 5K Recap
*
Sorry, this ended up being WAY longer than anticipated. BLUF, if you're in a hurry: 23:06 1st place AG.

*Goals/Motivation for running the race:* In the past, I've run an average of about 6 5Ks a year. Life, work, and marathon training got in the way, and I realized it's been over a year and a half since I ran a 5K. I also realized I felt scared to run one. Late Friday evening, I decided to remedy the situation. I tossed out sub-24 as a goal. I wanted to find out what 5K shape I was in and see if I remembered how to race a 5K, and if not, start to relearn it.

*Location:* The race is about 25 minutes away at a county park. The park has a covered bridge, a grist mill and a 1850ish restored village. The race is in conjunction with an annual festival.

*Race:* It was 73 degrees with 95% humidity at the start of the race. The race is not chip timed, but it's a small race, so not a problem to get up front at the start. The course is a relatively flat loop with 134 feet of elevation gain. It's paved roads with about a mile on a gravel/dirt road.

I used a different method to manage my pace for this race. Normally I just look at the split time every mile and adjust accordingly. On a 5K, that only gives you 2 meaningful adjustment points. For this race, I set up a data screen on the Garmin with average pace and lap pace. I knew my goal pace (7:43). If average pace is at or below goal pace, I'm good. If not (or if average is too far below goal) then a correction was in order. If I needed a correction, I watched the lap pace to make a reasonable adjustment without overdoing it.

I missed seeing the first mile marker, which is always disconcerting. (Oh God, is this the LONGEST mile ever?) I had distance displayed but wasn't paying attention to it, so I marked the first split long, but since I was working off pace instead of time, it didn't matter. The first split was pretty close, 7:45.  The second was even better, 7:43. At mile 2, I felt pretty good, so I stopped looking at the watch and tried to hit a pace that I felt like I could maintain for another mile, but not any longer. Last mile was 7:14, my fastest mile ever according to the watch! As is usual for me in a 5K, it was a near-death experience, with the near-death hopefully happening on the far side of the finish line.

*Post-race:* They had water, Gatorade, Powerade, cookies, bananas, and apples. A bottle of water and a banana and I was back among the living. I don't think I've ever sweated that much after a race. Even after toweling off and a quick change of clothes, I sweated for an hour. I stuck around for the awards ceremony and snagged a 1st place AG. The post-race meal was at Chick-Fil-A, with semi-healthy food and a diet Arnold Palmer. My body almost revolted: 'Don't we get pizza and beer after a race?'

*Post-post-race:* After a nap, I went back to the festival to meet my college age nephew (DN). I listened to bluegrass music while waiting on DN. He arrived, we walked around and each had a Scooby-snack of a bratwurst with sauerkraut. Then we watched the Civil War reenactment. At first I thought it was kind of hokey, but as the cannons were booming, rifles firing, battle field filling with smoke, re-enactors starting to 'die', it was moving. Especially when you realize how many times, on much larger scales, this scene was played out. For the record: the blue team won! DN and I decided we had enough festival food and stinking heat, so we went to a local pizza place and devoured an 18 inch carnivore special. It was New York style, not sure how authentic. Thin crust, big fold-able pieces, not much tomato sauce. It seemed pretty greasy, but that may have been all the meat piled on it. We quickly discovered that after you fold it, if you tip it forward, the crease made a effective grease gutter, saving a few calories. They had a semi-local IPA on tap so finally my body was happy.

*Official Results:* 23:06, pace 7:26, 1/6 age group, 14/97 overall. I'm pretty happy with that. My PR, set on a better course in much better weather, is only about a minute less than that. It looks like I did not forget how to race a 5K and my new method of managing pace seems to work.

*Old Sweaty Goofy Guy after the race:*


----------



## Kerry1957

@LSUlakes just signed up for a run in McHenry, Illinois:

09/22 - @Kerry1957  - Moraine Hills Run for the Hills HM (2:59:59 / NA)

I have a 13 mile long run on my @DopeyBadger training plan for Saturday. So why not just run a hilly trail HM?

My training plan calls for about 14 minute miles for my long runs, but I know the competitive juices will start flowing and there is no way I want to finish over 3 hours. 13:44 minutes per mile will sneak me in just under 3 hours. Having only finished my first HM 2 years ago, I can't believe I'm now doing one for a training run, immediately following the toughest week of training this week and just before my taper for a full trail M on October 13.


----------



## BikeFan

jmasgat said:


> Don't be that impressed. Being a 60 year old female means you get a big jump in qualifying time. My time was 15 minutes slower than the last time I qualified. It's one perk of getting older!



Sorry, I'm just going to go ahead with being impressed!  
First, you finished a marathon, so there's that.  Second, you did it at 60, which is also impressive.  Third, you did it fast enough to BQ with a very comfortable margin, and you beat the median marathon time for men _and _women _of all ages._  That's solid stuff!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Okay, training in Florida officially sucks. I don't know how you guys and gals run down here. I had a 16 mile run on Sunday. Started the run at 3:30am. It was already 80 degrees, 95% humidity and a real feel of 91 degrees - yeah, at 3:30 in the morning. I ran slow on purpose and still lost 9 lbs. I ran 11 miles in Alabama last week at 70 degrees with 100% humidity and it was easy compared to the run on Sunday. 

The runs of 8 miles or less are not too bad, but these longs runs in this weather are horrible.


----------



## ZellyB

Great job on that 5k @OldSlowGoofyGuy 

And, I'm chiming in on the chorus of those being impressed @jmasgat


----------



## Slogger

Awesome race @OldSlowGoodyGuy.   Congrats on a great time and AG award.

Hope you have stopped sweating by now.


----------



## AntimonyER

BuckeyeBama said:


> Okay, training in Florida officially sucks. I don't know how you guys and gals run down here. I had a 16 mile run on Sunday. Started the run at 3:30am. It was already 80 degrees, 95% humidity and a real feel of 91 degrees - yeah, at 3:30 in the morning. I ran slow on purpose and still lost 9 lbs. I ran 11 miles in Alabama last week at 70 degrees with 100% humidity and it was easy compared to the run on Sunday.
> 
> The runs of 8 miles or less are not too bad, but these longs runs in this weather are horrible.



Yeah running in the south sucks from Late May-Early Oct. (Longer in FL). But its a whole lot better Nov-March than most places


----------



## TheHamm

AntimonyER said:


> Yeah running in the south sucks from Late May-Early Oct. (Longer in FL). But its a whole lot better Nov-March than most places


Can you quantify the suck?
Because I committed to a girls weekend and a quick 5K in October &  I have my doubts about the friend who said it should be fine.


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> *Mill Race 5K Recap
> *
> Sorry, this ended up being WAY longer than anticipated. BLUF, if you're in a hurry: 23:06 1st place AG.
> 
> *Goals/Motivation for running the race:* In the past, I've run an average of about 6 5Ks a year. Life, work, and marathon training got in the way, and I realized it's been over a year and a half since I ran a 5K. I also realized I felt scared to run one. Late Friday evening, I decided to remedy the situation. I tossed out sub-24 as a goal. I wanted to find out what 5K shape I was in and see if I remembered how to race a 5K, and if not, start to relearn it.
> 
> *Location:* The race is about 25 minutes away at a county park. The park has a covered bridge, a grist mill and a 1850ish restored village. The race is in conjunction with an annual festival.
> 
> *Race:* It was 73 degrees with 95% humidity at the start of the race. The race is not chip timed, but it's a small race, so not a problem to get up front at the start. The course is a relatively flat loop with 134 feet of elevation gain. It's paved roads with about a mile on a gravel/dirt road.
> 
> I used a different method to manage my pace for this race. Normally I just look at the split time every mile and adjust accordingly. On a 5K, that only gives you 2 meaningful adjustment points. For this race, I set up a data screen on the Garmin with average pace and lap pace. I knew my goal pace (7:43). If average pace is at or below goal pace, I'm good. If not (or if average is too far below goal) then a correction was in order. If I needed a correction, I watched the lap pace to make a reasonable adjustment without overdoing it.
> 
> I missed seeing the first mile marker, which is always disconcerting. (Oh God, is this the LONGEST mile ever?) I had distance displayed but wasn't paying attention to it, so I marked the first split long, but since I was working off pace instead of time, it didn't matter. The first split was pretty close, 7:45.  The second was even better, 7:43. At mile 2, I felt pretty good, so I stopped looking at the watch and tried to hit a pace that I felt like I could maintain for another mile, but not any longer. Last mile was 7:14, my fastest mile ever according to the watch! As is usual for me in a 5K, it was a near-death experience, with the near-death hopefully happening on the far side of the finish line.
> 
> *Post-race:* They had water, Gatorade, Powerade, cookies, bananas, and apples. A bottle of water and a banana and I was back among the living. I don't think I've ever sweated that much after a race. Even after toweling off and a quick change of clothes, I sweated for an hour. I stuck around for the awards ceremony and snagged a 1st place AG. The post-race meal was at Chick-Fil-A, with semi-healthy food and a diet Arnold Palmer. My body almost revolted: 'Don't we get pizza and beer after a race?'
> 
> *Post-post-race:* After a nap, I went back to the festival to meet my college age nephew (DN). I listened to bluegrass music while waiting on DN. He arrived, we walked around and each had a Scooby-snack of a bratwurst with sauerkraut. Then we watched the Civil War reenactment. At first I thought it was kind of hokey, but as the cannons were booming, rifles firing, battle field filling with smoke, re-enactors starting to 'die', it was moving. Especially when you realize how many times, on much larger scales, this scene was played out. For the record: the blue team won! DN and I decided we had enough festival food and stinking heat, so we went to a local pizza place and devoured an 18 inch carnivore special. It was New York style, not sure how authentic. Thin crust, big fold-able pieces, not much tomato sauce. It seemed pretty greasy, but that may have been all the meat piled on it. We quickly discovered that after you fold it, if you tip it forward, the crease made a effective grease gutter, saving a few calories. They had a semi-local IPA on tap so finally my body was happy.
> 
> *Official Results:* 23:06, pace 7:26, 1/6 age group, 14/97 overall. I'm pretty happy with that. My PR, set on a better course in much better weather, is only about a minute less than that. It looks like I did not forget how to race a 5K and my new method of managing pace seems to work.
> 
> *Old Sweaty Goofy Guy after the race:*
> 
> View attachment 351619


Great job!!! I kind of feel like your username is mostly a lie. (Mostly because you can be pretty Goofy! )


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jennamfeo said:


> Great job!!! I kind of feel like your username is mostly a lie. (Mostly because you can be pretty Goofy! )



Thanks! I'm working on the 'Slow'. Sadly, there is nothing to be done about the 'Old'.

Although:



jmasgat said:


> Don't be that impressed. Being a 60 year old ...  means you get a big jump in qualifying time. My time was 15 minutes slower than the last time I qualified. It's one perk of getting older!



As he googles BQs for the 'next' age group...


----------



## ZellyB

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> As he googles BQs for the 'next' age group...



I've played this game before.  I have to make it to 70 running the same pace I do now.  HA!


----------



## Wendy98

jmasgat said:


> Don't be that impressed. Being a 60 year old female means you get a big jump in qualifying time. My time was 15 minutes slower than the last time I qualified. It's one perk of getting older!


Don't even think about downplaying your accomplishment.  You earned it, now own it.

I know several women who are focusing on BQing this year because they are 44.  If they get to Boston in 2020, they will be 45 and that is what matters because they pick up another 10 minutes.


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


> I've played this game before.  I have to make it to 70 running the same pace I do now.  HA!



And that's at least 40 years from now!


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> And that's at least 40 years from now!



Yes, of course it is!


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Meet the contestants (23):

@AntimonyER
@Baloo in MI
@Capang
@cburnett11
@Dis_Yoda
@Disney at Heart
@flav
@gjramsey
@HomeiswhereMickeyis
@Jules76126
@Kazrak
@KSellers88
@McNs
@MissLiss279
@PCFriar80
@PrincessV
@rdiver84
@roxymama
@rteetz
@run.minnie.miles
@TheHamm
@YawningDodo
@ZellyB

I'll begin posting results later this evening...Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## rdiver

Hi, I’m actually rdiver84. Bounce between two handles for online forums and got confused when submitted my entry. 

Wife and I will be running in the Wine and Dine this year. My first time to Disney World, but been reading and researching since signing up in March. 

Slowly gained about 50lbs in 3 years with no exercise and an office job. Wife and I decided to get back into shape and also go on vacation, so decided to sign up for Wine and Dine. Registration went quick, so challenge event it is! 

Went from walking a mile in March to running 10k in just over an hour this month.


----------



## PCFriar80

huskies90 said:


> *RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*
> 
> Meet the contestants (23):
> 
> @AntimonyER
> @Baloo in MI
> @Capang
> @cburnett11
> @Dis_Yoda
> @Disney at Heart
> @flav
> @gjramsey
> @HomeiswhereMickeyis
> @Jules76126
> @Kazrak
> @KSellers88
> @McNs
> @MissLiss279
> @PCFriar80
> @PrincessV
> @rdiver84
> @roxymama
> @rteetz
> @run.minnie.miles
> @TheHamm
> @YawningDodo
> @ZellyB
> 
> I'll begin posting results later this evening...Good luck to everyone!!



I'm begging you to put me in the Sheep Protection Program!  My answers were "Baaaa"d.  "Shear" impulse.


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 1 – Sheep Round




_1) Name a Walt Disney World Opening Day attraction_

*Responses:*

*It’s A Small World (-8)*
Dis_Yoda; gjramsey; Jules76126; Kazrak; PCFriar80; TheHamm; YawningDodo; Zellyb

*Haunted Mansion (-5)*
Baloo in MI; capang; cburnett11; PrincessV; run.minnie.miles

*Jungle Cruise (-3)*
AntimonyER; Homeiswheremickeyis; ksellers88

*Cinderella Castle (-2)*
Disney at Heart; roxymama

*Dumbo (-2)*
McNs; rdiver

*Walt Disney World Railroad (-2)*
Flav; Rteetz

*Peter Pan (-1)*
MissLiss279


----------



## sourire

Congrats on your 5k @OldSlowGoofyGuy!!!


*LBI Sprint Triathlon Recap

Short version: *I completed my first sprint tri, AND IT WAS SO MUCH FUN! Time: 1:31:56

*Long-winded version*:
This was a great race for a beginner! There were only about 300 ppl total, and the race officials and volunteers were great about reminding us of where to go and what to do next. It consisted of a 1/4 mile bay swim, 10 mile bike ride, and 5k run.

I can't believe I am about to say this, but my favorite part was actually the swim! I had so much angst about the swim going into it, but turns out, those 2 months of forced swimming due to my foot injury and those couple of lessons with the tri coach really paid off. I was all sorts of excited when I caught up to a few of the guys who set off in the wave before mine! The swim was over before I knew what happened, and I wanted to stay in the bay a little longer. The water temp was 73 degrees, and it felt lovely b/c the day started off quite warmly. Of note, I practiced my open water swimming this summer in a lake. I know that physics tells us this is true, and while I doubt that it could have helped more than a few seconds, I sure felt a lot more buoyant, faster, and smooth in the salty water of the bay. Maybe it was all race day adrenaline and the mild current going in our favor?

Skipping ahead, I thought for sure that I'd be so relieved to finally get to the run, that it would clearly be my fave part of the race, but nope. That last 5k had moments where I could have sworn I was in my own personal mile 18 of the marathon, with its mental struggles and fatigue. =P By the time I was out on the run, the sun was majorly out, and it was freaking hot. I had no idea what my run pace was, as I had set my garmin forerunner into cardio mode, and the display was showing only overall distance and time, and we all know that #runmath gets extra difficult when you are tired. So anyway, I just kept trying to run and repeated various mantras. The "relentless pursuit of forward momentum" comes to mind. I was humbled by the ladies ~30+ years my senior seriously kicking my a$$ (I really enjoyed being able to see the ages marked just under our right knees).  I wanted to hug them and have a chat, but they were moving too fast. My 5k time ended up as 31:15, which is good for me, considering that a swim and a ride came beforehand. Haven't run miles beginning in 10:xx since pre-injury, during my last race in April. I guess the swimming and the cycling really helped to at least maintain fitness and aid in recovery!

As you can see, I could ramble on about this for a solid hour, but suffice it to say that the whole experience was quite a different animal than a running race experience, and I can see how this sport could be as addictive as running. What a challenge. What a feeling at that finish line! I think this pic probably says it all. (And, my foot felt fine yesterday, but usually everything feels great at a finish line! It still feels fine tonight, so I am relieved!) Thank you for reading!!


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 2 – Sheep Round



_2) Name a RunDisney race – past or present that does not run though the Magic Kingdom_

*Responses:*

*Wine & Dine Half Marathon (-7)*
Capang; Disney at Heart; gjramsey; ksellers88; roxymama; run.minnie.miles; Zellyb

*Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (-5)*
Dis_Yoda; Homeiswheremickeyis; Kazrak; McNs; MissLiss279

*Tower of Terror 10 miler (-3)*
cburnett11; Rteetz; TheHamm

*Marathon Weekend 5K (-2)*
Jules76126; YawningDodo

*Expedition Everest Challenge (-1)*
rdiver

*Jingle Jungle 5K (-1)*
Baloo in MI

*Light Side Half Marathon (-1)*
AntimonyER

*Marathon Weekend 10K (-1)*
PCFriar80

*Princess 5K (-1)*
PrincessV

*Star Wars 10k (-1)*
flav


----------



## michigandergirl

sourire said:


> Congrats on your 5k @OldSlowGoofyGuy!!!
> 
> 
> *LBI Sprint Triathlon Recap
> 
> Short version: *I completed my first sprint tri, AND IT WAS SO MUCH FUN! Time: 1:31:56
> 
> *Long-winded version*:
> This was a great race for a beginner! There were only about 300 ppl total, and the race officials and volunteers were great about reminding us of where to go and what to do next. It consisted of a 1/4 mile bay swim, 10 mile bike ride, and 5k run.
> 
> I can't believe I am about to say this, but my favorite part was actually the swim! I had so much angst about the swim going into it, but turns out, those 2 months of forced swimming due to my foot injury and those couple of lessons with the tri coach really paid off. I was all sorts of excited when I caught up to a few of the guys who set off in the wave before mine! The swim was over before I knew what happened, and I wanted to stay in the bay a little longer. The water temp was 73 degrees, and it felt lovely b/c the day started off quite warmly. Of note, I practiced my open water swimming this summer in a lake. I know that physics tells us this is true, and while I doubt that it could have helped more than a few seconds, I sure felt a lot more buoyant, faster, and smooth in the salty water of the bay. Maybe it was all race day adrenaline and the mild current going in our favor?
> 
> Skipping ahead, I thought for sure that I'd be so relieved to finally get to the run, that it would clearly be my fave part of the race, but nope. That last 5k had moments where I could have sworn I was in my own personal mile 18 of the marathon, with its mental struggles and fatigue. =P By the time I was out on the run, the sun was majorly out, and it was freaking hot. I had no idea what my run pace was, as I had set my garmin forerunner into cardio mode, and the display was showing only overall distance and time, and we all know that #runmath gets extra difficult when you are tired. So anyway, I just kept trying to run and repeated various mantras. The "relentless pursuit of forward momentum" comes to mind. I was humbled by the ladies ~30+ years my senior seriously kicking my a$$ (I really enjoyed being able to see the ages marked just under our right knees).  I wanted to hug them and have a chat, but they were moving too fast. My 5k time ended up as 31:15, which is good for me, considering that a swim and a ride came beforehand. Haven't run miles beginning in 10:xx since pre-injury, during my last race in April. I guess the swimming and the cycling really helped to at least maintain fitness and aid in recovery!
> 
> As you can see, I could ramble on about this for a solid hour, but suffice it to say that the whole experience was quite a different animal than a running race experience, and I can see how this sport could be as addictive as running. What a challenge. What a feeling at that finish line! I think this pic probably says it all. (And, my foot felt fine yesterday, but usually everything feels great at a finish line! It still feels fine tonight, so I am relieved!) Thank you for reading!!



Awesome!! Congrats! Love the pic!


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 3 – Sheep Round

   


_3) Name a song from a Disney movie that won an academy award for best song_

*Responses:*

*Let It Go (-9)*
Disney at Heart; flav; Homeiswheremickeyis; MissLiss279; PCFriar80; PrincessV; roxymama; run.minnie.miles; Zellyb
*
Beauty and the Beast (-5)*
Dis_Yoda; gjramsey; Kazrak; Rteetz; TheHamm

*Can You Feel the Love Tonight (-5)*
AntimonyER; capang; cburnett11; ksellers88; McNs

*A Whole New World (-1)*
rdiver

*Remember Me (-1)*
YawningDodo

*You’ll Be in my Heart (-1)*
Baloo in MI

*Circle of Life (0)*
Jules76126


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

sourire said:


> *Short version: *I completed my first sprint tri, AND IT WAS SO MUCH FUN! Time: 1:31:56



Wow! Congrats! You're looking speedy in the picture!


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 4 – Sheep Round

 

_4) Name a Walt Disney World Signature restaurant_

*Responses:*

*Califorina Grill (-9)*
cburnett11; Dis_Yoda; Homeiswheremickeyis; Jules76126; McNs; rdiver; Rteetz; YawningDodo; Zellyb

*Le Cellier (-5)*
Disney at Heart; ksellers88; MissLiss279; roxymama; run.minnie.miles

*Victoria & Albert’s (-4)*
AntimonyER; Kazrak; PCFriar80; TheHamm

*Brown Derby (-2)*
Baloo in MI; gjramsey    

*Narcoossee’s (-1)*
flav

*Be Our Guest (0)*
PrincessV

*Cinderella’s Royal Table (0)*
Capang


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @sourire on your first sprint tri!   Amazing accomplishment and you look so happy in the pic!


----------



## AntimonyER

TheHamm said:


> Can you quantify the suck?
> Because I committed to a girls weekend and a quick 5K in October &  I have my doubts about the friend who said it should be fine.


You should be ok for a 5k, although if it's hot and humid that day, go for the finish rather than the PR, if you aren't used to running in it. My brother ran a 5k with me last April, and even though he's faster than me on average, he runs early in the morning or at night (while my schedule forces me to run early evening before the sun goes down ) and the 10am start along with the above average Temps meant that although he managed to finish just ahead of me, he lost... Ahem..  his breakfast.


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 5 – Sheep Round



_5) Name a body of water (lake/lagoon/etc) on Walt Disney World property_

*Responses:*

*Bay Lake (-10)*
Baloo in MI; capang; Dis_Yoda; Disney at Heart; Jules76126; ksellers88; PCFriar80; PrincessV; roxymama; Rteetz

*Seven Seas Lagoon (-8)*
AntimonyER; cburnett11; Homeiswheremickeyis; Kazrak; McNs; MissLiss279; YawningDodo; Zellyb

*Crescent Lake (-2)*
Flav; TheHamm

*Hourglass lake (-2)*
Gjramsey; run.minnie.miles

*Rivers of America (-1)*
rdiver


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Here are the standings after the first 5 questions:

-41: @ZellyB
-37: @Dis_Yoda
-34: @HomeiswhereMickeyis
-33: @Disney at Heart; @roxymama
-32: @PCFriar80
-30: @cburnett11; @Kazrak; @KSellers88
-29: @Jules76126; @McNs; @rteetz
-28: @MissLiss279; @run.minnie.miles; @YawningDodo
-27: @Capang
-25: @PrincessV
-24: @gjramsey
-22: @TheHamm
-21: @AntimonyER
-19: @Baloo in MI
-15: @flav
-14: @rdiver

Let me know if there are any discrepancies with any of the totals or any of the other info


----------



## rteetz

I feel like I screwed up in how this worked. This game is too confusing for me lol.


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> I feel like I screwed up in how this worked. This game is too confusing for me lol.


Nah, you got it. It is easy. This round is just like Family Feud where you try to guess the most popular answer. Remember, lowest score wins so @ZellyB is in the lead.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Nah, you got it. It is easy. This round is just like Family Feud where you try to guess the most popular answer. Remember, lowest score wins so @ZellyB is in the lead.


Oh ok. I got it now I think.


----------



## Keels

sourire said:


> Congrats on your 5k @OldSlowGoofyGuy!!!
> 
> 
> *LBI Sprint Triathlon Recap
> 
> Short version: *I completed my first sprint tri, AND IT WAS SO MUCH FUN! Time: 1:31:56
> 
> *Long-winded version*:
> This was a great race for a beginner! There were only about 300 ppl total, and the race officials and volunteers were great about reminding us of where to go and what to do next. It consisted of a 1/4 mile bay swim, 10 mile bike ride, and 5k run.
> 
> I can't believe I am about to say this, but my favorite part was actually the swim! I had so much angst about the swim going into it, but turns out, those 2 months of forced swimming due to my foot injury and those couple of lessons with the tri coach really paid off. I was all sorts of excited when I caught up to a few of the guys who set off in the wave before mine! The swim was over before I knew what happened, and I wanted to stay in the bay a little longer. The water temp was 73 degrees, and it felt lovely b/c the day started off quite warmly. Of note, I practiced my open water swimming this summer in a lake. I know that physics tells us this is true, and while I doubt that it could have helped more than a few seconds, I sure felt a lot more buoyant, faster, and smooth in the salty water of the bay. Maybe it was all race day adrenaline and the mild current going in our favor?
> 
> Skipping ahead, I thought for sure that I'd be so relieved to finally get to the run, that it would clearly be my fave part of the race, but nope. That last 5k had moments where I could have sworn I was in my own personal mile 18 of the marathon, with its mental struggles and fatigue. =P By the time I was out on the run, the sun was majorly out, and it was freaking hot. I had no idea what my run pace was, as I had set my garmin forerunner into cardio mode, and the display was showing only overall distance and time, and we all know that #runmath gets extra difficult when you are tired. So anyway, I just kept trying to run and repeated various mantras. The "relentless pursuit of forward momentum" comes to mind. I was humbled by the ladies ~30+ years my senior seriously kicking my a$$ (I really enjoyed being able to see the ages marked just under our right knees).  I wanted to hug them and have a chat, but they were moving too fast. My 5k time ended up as 31:15, which is good for me, considering that a swim and a ride came beforehand. Haven't run miles beginning in 10:xx since pre-injury, during my last race in April. I guess the swimming and the cycling really helped to at least maintain fitness and aid in recovery!
> 
> As you can see, I could ramble on about this for a solid hour, but suffice it to say that the whole experience was quite a different animal than a running race experience, and I can see how this sport could be as addictive as running. What a challenge. What a feeling at that finish line! I think this pic probably says it all. (And, my foot felt fine yesterday, but usually everything feels great at a finish line! It still feels fine tonight, so I am relieved!) Thank you for reading!!



Look at that smiling, happy face!!!

I’m so proud of you - I know you were nervous about trying a Tri (ha ha ha), but I’m so glad you loved it!

I’ve really grown to love triathlons - mostly because of the variance in training, but I also really love race day.

So - when’s your next Tri???


----------



## Waiting2goback

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> *Mill Race 5K Recap
> *
> Sorry, this ended up being WAY longer than anticipated. BLUF, if you're in a hurry: 23:06 1st place AG.
> 
> *Goals/Motivation for running the race:* In the past, I've run an average of about 6 5Ks a year. Life, work, and marathon training got in the way, and I realized it's been over a year and a half since I ran a 5K. I also realized I felt scared to run one. Late Friday evening, I decided to remedy the situation. I tossed out sub-24 as a goal. I wanted to find out what 5K shape I was in and see if I remembered how to race a 5K, and if not, start to relearn it.
> 
> *Location:* The race is about 25 minutes away at a county park. The park has a covered bridge, a grist mill and a 1850ish restored village. The race is in conjunction with an annual festival.
> 
> *Race:* It was 73 degrees with 95% humidity at the start of the race. The race is not chip timed, but it's a small race, so not a problem to get up front at the start. The course is a relatively flat loop with 134 feet of elevation gain. It's paved roads with about a mile on a gravel/dirt road.
> 
> I used a different method to manage my pace for this race. Normally I just look at the split time every mile and adjust accordingly. On a 5K, that only gives you 2 meaningful adjustment points. For this race, I set up a data screen on the Garmin with average pace and lap pace. I knew my goal pace (7:43). If average pace is at or below goal pace, I'm good. If not (or if average is too far below goal) then a correction was in order. If I needed a correction, I watched the lap pace to make a reasonable adjustment without overdoing it.
> 
> I missed seeing the first mile marker, which is always disconcerting. (Oh God, is this the LONGEST mile ever?) I had distance displayed but wasn't paying attention to it, so I marked the first split long, but since I was working off pace instead of time, it didn't matter. The first split was pretty close, 7:45.  The second was even better, 7:43. At mile 2, I felt pretty good, so I stopped looking at the watch and tried to hit a pace that I felt like I could maintain for another mile, but not any longer. Last mile was 7:14, my fastest mile ever according to the watch! As is usual for me in a 5K, it was a near-death experience, with the near-death hopefully happening on the far side of the finish line.
> 
> *Post-race:* They had water, Gatorade, Powerade, cookies, bananas, and apples. A bottle of water and a banana and I was back among the living. I don't think I've ever sweated that much after a race. Even after toweling off and a quick change of clothes, I sweated for an hour. I stuck around for the awards ceremony and snagged a 1st place AG. The post-race meal was at Chick-Fil-A, with semi-healthy food and a diet Arnold Palmer. My body almost revolted: 'Don't we get pizza and beer after a race?'
> 
> *Post-post-race:* After a nap, I went back to the festival to meet my college age nephew (DN). I listened to bluegrass music while waiting on DN. He arrived, we walked around and each had a Scooby-snack of a bratwurst with sauerkraut. Then we watched the Civil War reenactment. At first I thought it was kind of hokey, but as the cannons were booming, rifles firing, battle field filling with smoke, re-enactors starting to 'die', it was moving. Especially when you realize how many times, on much larger scales, this scene was played out. For the record: the blue team won! DN and I decided we had enough festival food and stinking heat, so we went to a local pizza place and devoured an 18 inch carnivore special. It was New York style, not sure how authentic. Thin crust, big fold-able pieces, not much tomato sauce. It seemed pretty greasy, but that may have been all the meat piled on it. We quickly discovered that after you fold it, if you tip it forward, the crease made a effective grease gutter, saving a few calories. They had a semi-local IPA on tap so finally my body was happy.
> 
> *Official Results:* 23:06, pace 7:26, 1/6 age group, 14/97 overall. I'm pretty happy with that. My PR, set on a better course in much better weather, is only about a minute less than that. It looks like I did not forget how to race a 5K and my new method of managing pace seems to work.
> 
> *Old Sweaty Goofy Guy after the race:*
> 
> View attachment 351619



Why were you scared to run a 5K?


So we are 1/2 way through the month and I was on pace to easily crush my 100 mile goal for the month.  I was on pace for about 130.  The good news is, I haven't made excuses for missing runs.  I have taken a couple of runs off in the last week but on purpose.  I have been so sore and I decided not to keep pushing myself and risking injury.   I went out for a long run Sunday, with the idea of 11 miles.  My hips were killing me so I told myself to cut it short at 6 miles and be smart.  They hurt like end of a marathon hurt. 

It occurred to me that my previous high for monthly miles this year was mid 60's so to try and double it the next month was probably not a good idea.  I may or may not make 100 miles this month now.   It will be close, but I have decided it is ok either way because I am back to being focused and consistent and that's all I wanted out of this 100 mile goal anyway.  I don't want to get hurt.  

My lower legs have been so sore.  It finally hit me Saturday night to pull out my compression socks and wear them to bed like it used to do.  I woke up Sunday and the soreness was about 75% less.  I know some people don't think they work but I am convinced they do for me at least.  OK, that was my PSA for the day.


----------



## ZellyB

huskies90 said:


> Nah, you got it. It is easy. This round is just like Family Feud where you try to guess the most popular answer. Remember, lowest score wins so @ZellyB is in the lead.



Go me!!  But I’ll drop like a stone when you get to the Star Wars question.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## TheHamm

AntimonyER said:


> You should be ok for a 5k, although if it's hot and humid that day, go for the finish rather than the PR, if you aren't used to running in it. My brother ran a 5k with me last April, and even though he's faster than me on average, he runs early in the morning or at night (while my schedule forces me to run early evening before the sun goes down ) and the 10am start along with the above average Temps meant that although he managed to finish just ahead of me, he lost... Ahem..  his breakfast.



Thanks!  No time goal, just a fun run.  
I too have a tendency to loose my breakfast, particularly if it is too hot so I am a bit concerned.  I have been whining about heat and humidity up north for months, and know I could not make it during summer in FL.
The last time I wanted to do this there was a hurricane, so I have poor luck picking fall vacations, so your input makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 6 – Sheep Round

  
  

_6) Name a Walt Disney World attraction where the ride vehicle is a boat on water_

*Responses:*

*It's a Small World (-8)*
AntimonyER; Disney at Heart; Homeiswheremickeyis; Kazrak; McNs; PrincessV; TheHamm; Zellyb 

*Jungle Cruise (-5)*
Baloo in MI; gjramsey; ksellers88; MissLiss279; roxymama

*Pirates of the Caribbean (-4)*
cburnett11; PCFriar80; run.minnie.miles; YawningDodo

*Splash Mountain (-4)*
capang; flav; Jules76126; Rteetz

*Frozen Ever After (-1)*
Dis_Yoda

*Kali River Rapids (-1)*
rdiver


----------



## Sanchez

Waiting2goback said:


> Why were you scared to run a 5K?



Not the OP but 5k's make me more anxious than any other race. 3.1 miles at your limit and you just know that for at least two of those miles you will experience painful suffering unlike any other race. The last 6-8 miles of a marathon are mentally and physically exhausting but at no time do you feel as if your heart will explode.


----------



## LSUlakes

Good morning folks! It's been a while and I am working on catching up today. Disney was HOT!!!!!!!!! We had a great time, made some rookie mistakes during the MNSSHP, but still enjoyed the event. DS did much better than expected and loved all the rides we took him on. I think COP was one of his favorites lol. I did not get any runs in during the trip because we were just worn out by the end of the day and the sleep we did get was needed. POFQ was a amazing resort. I asked DD what was her favorite things from this trip. Her answers are popcorn and beignets... Not the most cost efficient way of getting those two items. She may be more of a Disney food fan, than a fan of the rides. QOTD is coming in the next post.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With my recent trip on my mind, which of these two situations are cause more discomfort to your feet:
1. A run lasting 3+ hours 
2. Being on your feet from rope drop to the park closing

ATTQOTD: Its option 2 for me by a lot! I just dont get it, I kinda do, but man, my feet kill me at the parks and do not hurt at all when I run. After day one its all down hill. As soon as I start moving around the next morning its like I am right back where I left off. I also had what I was told was the "Disney Rash". By the last day or so it was already almost gone which I thought to be strange, but oh well.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Oh, hands down, being on my feet for a few hours in a park! And I never, ever do rope drop to close: I'm generally in a park no more than 5 hours at a time.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

I don't do rope drop to park closing.  That sounds like a horrible life choice.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
I have yet to do a 3 hour run, so I cannot answer this as asked.  However, 1.5 hour run is much less physically and mentally taxing than half a day at Disney.  While the exhaustion does not scale linearly, I would still guess Disney exhaustion is greater.

Welcome back,  LSULakes!


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With my recent trip on my mind, which of these two situations are cause more discomfort to your feet:
> 1. A run lasting 3+ hours
> 2. Being on your feet from rope drop to the park closing
> 
> ATTQOTD: Its option 2 for me by a lot! I just dont get it, I kinda do, but man, my feet kill me at the parks and do not hurt at all when I run. After day one its all down hill. As soon as I start moving around the next morning its like I am right back where I left off. I also had what I was told was the "Disney Rash". By the last day or so it was already almost gone which I thought to be strange, but oh well.



did a three hour run recently and it was nowhere near as rough on my feet than a six hour stretch at the park. and i honestly believe its the standing in line that makes it worse. i cover roughly twice the distance on a three hour run as i would walking a full day in one park.

 after extra magic hours this spring my feet were on FIRE and it was standing room only on the bus back to the resort. havent felt that kind of pain since doing double shifts on the line in a kitchen.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I have never run for three hours (2 is my max), but I am still going to go with option 2. Of course, we did 6 DAYS STRAIGHT of rope drop to park closing with a 9,8, and 5 year old. Only Epcot (Day 5) got the better of us (daughter crying, refusing to watch illuminations because she wanted to leave, youngest son not moving on his own. period.) But if my tracker said 35000 steps, I am sure my kids walked over 40k to keep up that day.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: Its option 2 for me


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD:  Definitely option 2 especially if there are lines! I'm fine as long as I keep moving, but standing still is absolute misery!


----------



## roxymama

My longest run so far is 2:46.  And I can say full day rope drop is more tiring on my feet. 
And here is my theory why...
I train to run for that long.  I don't ever train to stand in lines that long.  
Maybe it's time to get a standing desk at work so I'm ready for my next WDW trip! 

Ask me this question again post marathon though, I may have a different answer.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I haven't run 3 continuous hours (walked about 4 or 5 hours continuous) but i have to go with option 2 anyway. The constant standing kills my legs. I can walk for hours with such little discomfort as compared to standing around half the day waiting.

*Also, I have spent the last 2 mornings up around 4:30 to run before work. Having my neighborhood to myself is glorious. I never thought I would love running that early so much. Granted it has only been two days, I may feel differently by next week. It is really nice to come home from work and spend time at home instead of out running.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With my recent trip on my mind, which of these two situations are cause more discomfort to your feet:
> 1. A run lasting 3+ hours
> 2. Being on your feet from rope drop to the park closing


Probably 1 because being in a park all day you are sitting in rides, and shows during that time so your feet get breaks.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: 1 for me. Even if we are in the parks all day, we are riding rides, watching shows, people watching and snacking.


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 7 – Sheep Round



_7) Name a planet/moon/system from a Star Wars movie_

*Responses:*

*Tatooine (-9)*
AntimonyER; capang; cburnett11; gjramsey; Kazrak; MissLiss279; Rteetz; TheHamm; YawningDodo

*Endor (-4)*
Dis_Yoda; Homeiswheremickeyis; Jules76126; PCFriar80

*Hoth (-2)*
Baloo in MI; McNs

*Alderon (-1)*
Disney at Heart

*Jakuu (-1)*
Rdiver

*Kessel (-1)*
ksellers88

*Naboo (-1)*
roxymama

*Death Star (0)*
Flav; PrincessV; run.minnie.miles

*I have no idea  (0)*
Zellyb


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With my recent trip on my mind, which of these two situations are cause more discomfort to your feet:
> 1. A run lasting 3+ hours
> 2. Being on your feet from rope drop to the park closing


ATTQOTD: My feet hurt way more after doing a rope drop to park closing day.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With my recent trip on my mind, which of these two situations are cause more discomfort to your feet:
> 1. A run lasting 3+ hours
> 2. Being on your feet from rope drop to the park closing



Definitely 2. I can train for the first one. It's tougher to train for a full day of walking and standing around since those activities use muscles in a very different way than a normal day.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Waiting2goback said:


> Why were you scared to run a 5K?





Sanchez said:


> ...but at no time do you feel as if your heart will explode.



This does need an explanation. And @Sanchez is on the money.

This is going to make it sound like I consider myself an Olympic-class athlete. I have no illusions of that. I'm just a middle-aged-guy with a strong (self-)competitive streak.

For 5Ks (really all races except Disney races), there is no such thing as a fun run for me. I'm usually trying to PR, and if not a PR, still have an aggressive time goal based on my condition, weather, course, etc.

Marathons and half-marathons, while physically challenging, have a mental/management aspect to them. You have 26 checkpoints and 4+ hours to make adjustments.

5Ks are almost all physical. A good 5K is a near death experience for me. I say that only half-kidding. I figure if they don't try to usher me to the medical tent, I left something on the course. Again, this makes me sound like some tough guy, trust me, I'm not. Stupid guy would be more accurate.

It's like the difference between an Indy race and a drag race.

I was afraid I lost the ability to find that sharp edge and ride it to the finish line.

I was pleased with the results, so maybe I haven't lost it.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD:  Option 2.  I would never do that, it sounds awful.

ETA: I don't have children, so we do have the luxury of doing whatever we want and not having to rope drop or stay until closing.


----------



## roxymama

huskies90 said:


> *RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*
> 
> Question 7 – Sheep Round
> 
> View attachment 352053
> 
> _7) Name a planet/moon/system from a Star Wars movie_
> 
> *Responses:*
> 
> *Tatooine (-9)*
> AntimonyER; capang; cburnett11; gjramsey; Kazrak; MissLiss279; Rteetz; TheHamm; YawningDodo
> 
> *Endor (-4)*
> Dis_Yoda; Homeiswheremickeyis; Jules76126; PCFriar80
> 
> *Hoth (-2)*
> Baloo in MI; McNs
> 
> *Alderon (-1)*
> Disney at Heart
> 
> *Jakuu (-1)*
> Rdiver
> 
> *Kessel (-1)*
> ksellers88
> 
> *Naboo (-1)*
> roxymama
> 
> *Death Star (0)*
> Flav; PrincessV; run.minnie.miles
> 
> *I have no idea  (0)*
> Zellyb



I'm ecstatic that apparently the planet I was 50% certain I was making up...is a star wars planet!!  Unless it's a moon.  I actually have no idea.


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes I have a race to add:

November 2018
04 - roxymama - Hot Chocolate Chicago 15k - (NG/NA)

It will be my fourth year, and I have to work towards 5th year legacy.  No goal because it's a month after Chicago.


----------



## cavepig

ATTQOTD -
2!  Being on my feet all day in the parks is worse on my feet, the standing in lines & not moving is what does them in.  My longest run/walk was 6:50 when I was sick and my feet didn't fare too bad (the rest of me was a disaster however)


And get this Omaha Marathon by HITS still has no results up yet! And they advertise as a Boston qualifying course, how can they when they can't even get timing right?!  I'm upset too now because I should have gone with the October marathon, I could do it too, but I just don't think it can work out.


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> And get this Omaha Marathon by HITS still has no results up yet! And they advertise as a Boston qualifying course, how can they when they can't even get timing right?!  I'm upset too now because I should have gone with the October marathon, I could do it too, but I just don't think it can work out.



You could always use it as a fully supported training run...


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  Parks kill my feet and I don't even do rope drop to close.  It is the standing still, like when in line, not the walking.  I do try to run 5-7 miles before park days which hurts at the time, but helps loosen me up for the day.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

roxymama said:


> I'm ecstatic that apparently the planet I was 50% certain I was making up...is a star wars planet!!  Unless it's a moon.  I actually have no idea.


No, you were not making it up.  It is a planet and not a moon.  And it was even spelled right.  Not every planet/system on that list was spelled correctly.  But I'm a huge Star Wars geek so I notice those sorts of things and then move on with my day.  

ATTQOTD:  I have yet to run a half under 3 hours so that's the norm for me.  I will say that after a half, I'm very ready to sit down.  On long days in the park, I tend to pace myself with strategic attraction breaks that also involve sitting down for lengthy periods of time.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: that's a tough one.   3 hours is a long time to be running.   Trekking all day in the parks is a recipe for soreness, especially in the summertime.

I'll go with option 2 but it was really a toss-up.

Welcome back @LSUlakes, hope you had a great trip.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Back in August we did back to back park days (Disneyland/DCA and then Universal). We hit rope drop both days, which was a first for me, and we stayed until the parks closed both days. TBH, do not recommend, but would do again. And on day one at Disney, at about sunset, we rode the Grizzly River Run and I got SOAKED. I was wearing my Minnie Keds and they got soaked and shrunk up a bit. I walked the rest of the night in them and felt blisters forming. It was terrible. At least when I going out for a run I am better prepared for what I am getting in to.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - definitely #2, though after about 4 days of park touring my feet get used to it and no longer hurt.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With my recent trip on my mind, which of these two situations are cause more discomfort to your feet:
> 1. A run lasting 3+ hours
> 2. Being on your feet from rope drop to the park closing



ATTQOTD: #1.  Running does me in far more than walking at the parks.  I can generally handle walking and being on my feet more or less indefinitely.  We've done open-to-close several times without a major issue.  (For me.  Older son, not so much, but hopefully he'll be in better shape for it now.  He's going to a college on the side of a hill, so he's getting a lot of stair-climbing action.)


----------



## Disney at Heart

Sorry @Sleepless Knight.  I just looked up Alderaan. I had never seen it in print, but know of it from seeing "A New Hope" in 197? and a few times since on tv. Since it was Leia's home planet that was destroyed by the Death Star, I felt a great a great sadness in the Force when I realized that I misspelled it. I bow to the Jedi master! 

ATTQOTD: Both. My feet hurt after a long run/race AND after a day in the parks ever since January's Dopey. The plantar fasciitis has not been easy.


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 8 – Sheep Round

 

_8) Name a Walt Disney World snack_

*Responses:*

*Mickey Ice Cream Bar (-12)*
Baloo in MI; cburnett11; Disney at Heart; gjramsey; McNs; MissLiss279; PCFriar80; roxymama; Rteetz; run.minnie.miles; TheHamm; Zellyb

*Dole Whip (-8)*
AntimonyER; capang; Dis_Yoda; flav; Homeiswheremickeyis; Jules76126; ksellers88; YawningDodo

*Cheshire Cat Tail (-1)*
Rdiver

*Churro (-1)*
Kazrak

*Mickey Pretzel (-1)*
PrincessV


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 9 – Sheep Round



_9) Bonus 2X Points Sheep Question: If you ran every possible runDisney race in 2017 at Walt Disney World (available to Adults), how many medals would you have earned?_

**Really surprised how many missed this one. I thought it would be a slam dunk…

*Responses:*

*18 (-20)*

capang; flav; gjramsey; Kazrak; roxymama; Rteetz; run.minnie.miles; TheHamm; YawningDodo; Zellyb

*10 (0)*
McNs

*12 (0)*
AntimonyER

*13 (0)*
cburnett11

*14 (0)*
Jules76126

*15 (0)*
Baloo in MI

*19 (0)*
Rdiver

*20 (0)*
Dis_Yoda; PrincessV

*22 (0)*
ksellers88

*24 (0)*
MissLiss279

*29 (0)*
PCFriar80

*35 (0)*
Disney at Heart

*44 (0)*
Homeiswheremickeyis


----------



## roxymama

huskies90 said:


> *RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*
> 
> Question 9 – Sheep Round
> 
> View attachment 352150
> 
> _9) Bonus 2X Points Sheep Question: If you ran every possible runDisney race in 2017 at Walt Disney World (available to Adults), how many medals would you have earned?_
> 
> **Really surprised how many missed this one. I thought it would be a slam dunk…
> 
> *Responses:*
> 
> *18 (-20)*
> 
> capang; flav; gjramsey; Kazrak; roxymama; Rteetz; run.minnie.miles; TheHamm; YawningDodo; Zellyb
> 
> *10 (0)*
> McNs
> 
> *12 (0)*
> AntimonyER
> 
> *13 (0)*
> cburnett11
> 
> *14 (0)*
> Jules76126
> 
> *15 (0)*
> Baloo in MI
> 
> *19 (0)*
> Rdiver
> 
> *20 (0)*
> Dis_Yoda; PrincessV
> 
> *22 (0)*
> ksellers88
> 
> *24 (0)*
> MissLiss279
> 
> *29 (0)*
> PCFriar80
> 
> *35 (0)*
> Disney at Heart
> 
> *44 (0)*
> Homeiswheremickeyis



I was on the fence about kessel run medal bc of the whole virtual thingy.  But decided against counting it.  So is zellyb the clear frontrunner at this point?


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia  - Standings After Sheep Round*

-81: @ZellyB
-74: @rteetz
-71: @roxymama; @TheHamm
-70: @gjramsey
-69: @YawningDodo
-68: @Capang; @Kazrak
-64: @run.minnie.miles
-55: @cburnett11
-54: @Disney at Heart; @HomeiswhereMickeyis; @MissLiss279
-52: @PCFriar80
-51: @McNs
-50: @Dis_Yoda
-47: @flav
-46: @AntimonyER
-45: @Jules76126
-44: @KSellers88
-38: @Baloo in MI
-34: @PrincessV
-17: @rdiver

Double check any scores or answers for accuracy. I hope to bang out the Reverse Sheep Answers tonight.


----------



## PCFriar80

huskies90 said:


> *RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*
> 
> 
> _9) Bonus 2X Points Sheep Question: If you ran every possible runDisney race in 2017 at Walt Disney World (available to Adults), how many medals would you have earned?_
> 
> **Really surprised how many missed this one. *I thought it would be a slam dunk…*



You've never seen me jump.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@huskies90 Oops. I misread the question. I was trying to count ALL rD medals, not just the WDW ones!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

huskies90 said:


> *RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*
> 
> Question 9 – Sheep Round
> 
> View attachment 352150
> 
> _9) Bonus 2X Points Sheep Question: If you ran every possible runDisney race in 2017 at Walt Disney World (available to Adults), how many medals would you have earned?_
> 
> **Really surprised how many missed this one. I thought it would be a slam dunk…



Because of Star Wars Virtual + Kessel Run - it was 20 for me


----------



## sourire

michigandergirl said:


> Awesome!! Congrats! Love the pic!


Thank you! Love that I got some dancing bananas hehehe!



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Wow! Congrats! You're looking speedy in the picture!


Thank you!!



Slogger said:


> Congrats @sourire on your first sprint tri! Amazing accomplishment and you look so happy in the pic!


Thank you!!



Keels said:


> Look at that smiling, happy face!!!
> I’m so proud of you - I know you were nervous about trying a Tri (ha ha ha), but I’m so glad you loved it!
> So - when’s your next Tri???


Thanks!! So glad that I was able to do it, as things were a little iffy with the return to run plan, initially. Wasn't sure the foot would be ready/okay for the run, but hooray that it all worked out!
Great question! Next up, I have a half marathon to train for, coming up in November. But, it's like you read my mind because I was already looking up some winter triathlons with the swim leg in the pool.  Also, I've now got DH thinking about one too...He's ready for swim lessons from my coach and to do a sprint in the spring!


----------



## PCFriar80

sourire said:


> *LBI Sprint Triathlon Recap
> 
> Short version: *I completed my first sprint tri, AND IT WAS SO MUCH FUN! Time: 1:31:56
> 
> *Long-winded version*:
> This was a great race for a beginner! There were only about 300 ppl total, and the race officials and volunteers were great about reminding us of where to go and what to do next. It consisted of a 1/4 mile bay swim, 10 mile bike ride, and 5k run.
> 
> I can't believe I am about to say this, but my favorite part was actually the swim! I had so much angst about the swim going into it, but turns out, those 2 months of forced swimming due to my foot injury and those couple of lessons with the tri coach really paid off. I was all sorts of excited when I caught up to a few of the guys who set off in the wave before mine! The swim was over before I knew what happened, and I wanted to stay in the bay a little longer. The water temp was 73 degrees, and it felt lovely b/c the day started off quite warmly. Of note, I practiced my open water swimming this summer in a lake. I know that physics tells us this is true, and while I doubt that it could have helped more than a few seconds, I sure felt a lot more buoyant, faster, and smooth in the salty water of the bay. Maybe it was all race day adrenaline and the mild current going in our favor?
> 
> Skipping ahead, I thought for sure that I'd be so relieved to finally get to the run, that it would clearly be my fave part of the race, but nope. That last 5k had moments where I could have sworn I was in my own personal mile 18 of the marathon, with its mental struggles and fatigue. =P By the time I was out on the run, the sun was majorly out, and it was freaking hot. I had no idea what my run pace was, as I had set my garmin forerunner into cardio mode, and the display was showing only overall distance and time, and we all know that #runmath gets extra difficult when you are tired. So anyway, I just kept trying to run and repeated various mantras. The "relentless pursuit of forward momentum" comes to mind. I was humbled by the ladies ~30+ years my senior seriously kicking my a$$ (I really enjoyed being able to see the ages marked just under our right knees).  I wanted to hug them and have a chat, but they were moving too fast. My 5k time ended up as 31:15, which is good for me, considering that a swim and a ride came beforehand. Haven't run miles beginning in 10:xx since pre-injury, during my last race in April. I guess the swimming and the cycling really helped to at least maintain fitness and aid in recovery!
> 
> As you can see, I could ramble on about this for a solid hour, but suffice it to say that the whole experience was quite a different animal than a running race experience, and I can see how this sport could be as addictive as running. What a challenge. What a feeling at that finish line! I think this pic probably says it all. (And, my foot felt fine yesterday, but usually everything feels great at a finish line! It still feels fine tonight, so I am relieved!) Thank you for reading!!



Nice job!  And great rebound from your foot injury!  Keep going and stay free from injury!


----------



## MissLiss279

huskies90 said:


> *RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*
> 
> Question 9 – Sheep Round
> 
> View attachment 352150
> 
> _9) Bonus 2X Points Sheep Question: If you ran every possible runDisney race in 2017 at Walt Disney World (available to Adults), how many medals would you have earned?_
> 
> **Really surprised how many missed this one. I thought it would be a slam dunk…
> 
> *Responses:*
> 
> *18 (-20)*
> 
> capang; flav; gjramsey; Kazrak; roxymama; Rteetz; run.minnie.miles; TheHamm; YawningDodo; Zellyb
> 
> *10 (0)*
> McNs
> 
> *12 (0)*
> AntimonyER
> 
> *13 (0)*
> cburnett11
> 
> *14 (0)*
> Jules76126
> 
> *15 (0)*
> Baloo in MI
> 
> *19 (0)*
> Rdiver
> 
> *20 (0)*
> Dis_Yoda; PrincessV
> 
> *22 (0)*
> ksellers88
> 
> *24 (0)*
> MissLiss279
> 
> *29 (0)*
> PCFriar80
> 
> *35 (0)*
> Disney at Heart
> 
> *44 (0)*
> Homeiswheremickeyis


And I added all the virtual and extra medals because theoretically you could run the virtual runs at Disney World. I went back and forth for a while on that one.  I guess if I thought about it more, the virtual runs aren’t races??


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

huskies90 said:


> *RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*
> 
> Question 9 – Sheep Round
> 
> View attachment 352150
> 
> _9) Bonus 2X Points Sheep Question: If you ran every possible runDisney race in 2017 at Walt Disney World (available to Adults), how many medals would you have earned?_
> 
> **Really surprised how many missed this one. I thought it would be a slam dunk…
> 
> *Responses:*
> 
> *18 (-20)*
> 
> capang; flav; gjramsey; Kazrak; roxymama; Rteetz; run.minnie.miles; TheHamm; YawningDodo; Zellyb
> 
> *10 (0)*
> McNs
> 
> *12 (0)*
> AntimonyER
> 
> *13 (0)*
> cburnett11
> 
> *14 (0)*
> Jules76126
> 
> *15 (0)*
> Baloo in MI
> 
> *19 (0)*
> Rdiver
> 
> *20 (0)*
> Dis_Yoda; PrincessV
> 
> *22 (0)*
> ksellers88
> 
> *24 (0)*
> MissLiss279
> 
> *29 (0)*
> PCFriar80
> 
> *35 (0)*
> Disney at Heart
> 
> *44 (0)*
> Homeiswheremickeyis





Disney at Heart said:


> @huskies90 Oops. I misread the question. I was trying to count ALL rD medals, not just the WDW ones!



Same. I had such a hard time remembering what races were run in 2017 and when it was that the Disneyland races were cancelled. Sigh. I need to read questions better.


----------



## PCFriar80

huskies90 said:


> *RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*
> 
> Question 9 – Sheep Round
> 
> View attachment 352150
> 
> _9) Bonus 2X Points Sheep Question: If you ran every possible runDisney race in 2017 at Walt Disney World (available to Adults), how many medals would you have earned?_
> 
> **Really surprised how many missed this one. I thought it would be a slam dunk…



I'm going to ask this sheepishly, but how does the 2017 1/2 marathon cancellation factor in to the total?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Disney at Heart said:


> Sorry @Sleepless Knight.  I just looked up Alderaan. I had never seen it in print, but know of it from seeing "A New Hope" in 197? and a few times since on tv. Since it was Leia's home planet that was destroyed by the Death Star, I felt a great a great sadness in the Force when I realized that I misspelled it. I bow to the Jedi master!
> 
> ATTQOTD: Both. My feet hurt after a long run/race AND after a day in the parks ever since January's Dopey. The plantar fasciitis has not been easy.


You more than make up for a very minor thing that is not to be worried about (hence why I didn't mention which one was misspelled) with a line referencing the part in the movie where Obi-Wan realized something really terrible had happened.  



roxymama said:


> I was on the fence about kessel run medal bc of the whole virtual thingy.  But decided against counting it.  So is zellyb the clear frontrunner at this point?


Would Coast to Coast apply as well for 2017 since finishing a WDW half or the full is a requirement to earn the Coast to Coast?


----------



## Bree

Aaaggghhh!!!! Stupid Disboards. I had quoted stuff to respond to as I read through a bazillion pages then the website ate it and now I don't remember who or what I was quoting.  Grrr....

So congrats to all the racers and triathlon people.  Boo to anyone with injuries. I was so confused by the question game and forgot to go back to it and answer.

ATTQOTD: Being on my feet in the parks all day does me in. My feet have never hurt after a race.


----------



## roxymama

Sleepless Knight said:


> Would Coast to Coast apply as well for 2017 since finishing a WDW half or the full is a requirement to earn the Coast to Coast?



I thought about that too.  But I say no for this question.  It asked if you run every WDW race how many would you earn.  You wouldn't be able to assume that people also ran DL races or virtuals.  All people who ran every 2017 WDW race would have earned 18 medals including the HM that didn't go.  A percentage of those people may have earned other medals bc of DL and virtuals.
I think?


----------



## MissLiss279

PCFriar80 said:


> I'm going to ask this sheepishly, but how does the 2017 1/2 marathon cancellation factor in to the total?


I would say, if you ran every possible WDW race in 2017, you still got the half medal and challenge medals.


----------



## huskies90

Dis_Yoda said:


> Because of Star Wars Virtual + Kessel Run - it was 20 for me





MissLiss279 said:


> And I added all the virtual and extra medals because theoretically you could run the virtual runs at Disney World. I went back and forth for a while on that one.  I guess if I thought about it more, the virtual runs aren’t races??





Sleepless Knight said:


> Would Coast to Coast apply as well for 2017 since finishing a WDW half or the full is a requirement to earn the Coast to Coast?



Yeah, I think you guys may have over thought this one a little. The question was if you ran all the races at WDW, how many medals would you earn. It didn’t ask if you ran other races how many could you have potentially earned, just if you ran the races at WDW.  As for Kessel, I do not believe that was a virtual run in 2017 and did not become one until the Light Side was canceled for 2018.



PCFriar80 said:


> I'm going to ask this sheepishly, but how does the 2017 1/2 marathon cancellation factor in to the total?





MissLiss279 said:


> I would say, if you ran every possible WDW race in 2017, you still got the half medal and challenge medals.



I honestly did not consider the canceled race in 2017. But everyone still received the medal, so the answer is still 18.  Also, nobody answered 17 so it is a moot point anyway.


----------



## camaker

Dis_Yoda said:


> Because of Star Wars Virtual + Kessel Run - it was 20 for me



Star Wars Virtual and Virtual Kessel started this year (2018). The question specified 2017, so they wouldn’t apply. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I overthink


----------



## PCFriar80

huskies90 said:


> Yeah, I think you guys may have over thought this one a little.
> I honestly did not consider the canceled race in 2017. But everyone still received the medal, so the answer is still 18.  Also, nobody answered 17 so it is a moot point anyway.



Just for the record, my comments are all "tongue-in-cheek" and more or less a reflection on how bad I follow instructions.  Just looking for that loophole.  This was a great exercise and look forward to seeing if I can maintain my middle of the road status with the next results.  And yes, this is coming from a PC Friar to a UConn Husky.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

huskies90 said:


> As for Kessel, I do not believe that was a virtual run in 2017 and did not become one until the Light Side was canceled for 2018.


Correct.  For 2016 and 2017, the Kessel Run could only be earned by finishing the Star Wars Half at Disneyland and the Star Wars Half at Disney World.  My 2017 Kessel Run medal ribbon has both Disneyland and Disney World listed on it, but the 2018 ribbon only says Walt Disney World.  

As for overthinking?  Isn't that what we tend to do sometimes?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## ZellyB

Look at me go!!!

So now the question is if I tried to get too tricky/strategic on my reverse sheep answers!  Likely so.


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 1 – Reverse Sheep Round

 

_1) Name a Walt Disney World Rollercoaster_

*Responses:*

*The Barnstormer (+10)*
Baloo in MI; cburnett11; Dis_Yoda; gjramsey; Jules76126; Kazrak; ksellers88; PrincessV; TheHamm; YawningDodo

*Slinky Dog Dash (+4)*
Flav; rdiver; roxymama; Rteetz

*Space Mountain (+3)*
PCFriar80; run.minnie.miles; Zellyb

*Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (+2)*
AntimonyER; McNs

*Primeval Whirl (+2)*
Disney at Heart; MissLiss279

*Seven Dwarves Mine Train (+1)*
capang

*Incorrect Responses:*

*Triceratops Spin (+11)*
Homeiswheremickeyis


----------



## huskies90

PCFriar80 said:


> Just for the record, my comments are all "tongue-in-cheek" and more or less a reflection on how bad I follow instructions.  Just looking for that loophole.  This was a great exercise and look forward to seeing if I can maintain my middle of the road status with the next results.  And yes, this is coming from a PC Friar to a UConn Husky.


I know you were kidding. This is all just for fun!!


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 2 – Reverse Sheep Round

 

_2) Name a hotel on Walt Disney World property not owned by Disney_

*Responses:*

*Shades of Green (+6)*
cburnett11; Disney at Heart; ksellers88; rdiver; roxymama; Zellyb

*The Dolphin (+5)*
capang; Kazrak; McNs; PCFriar80; YawningDodo;

*The Swan (+5)*
AntimonyER; Dis_Yoda; gjramsey; MissLiss279; PrincessV

*DoubleTree (+2)*
Flav; Homeiswheremickeyis

*Four seasons (+2)*
Jules76126; run.minnie.miles

*Hilton Buena Vista (+1)*
TheHamm

*Incorrect Responses:*

*Bonnet Creek (+7) **Not technically on WDW property
Baloo in MI; Rteetz


----------



## jennamfeo

Traveling question: I am flying Spirit (womp womp) to Oregon in a few weeks and I need to bring my fuel with me. But am I allowed to bring gels on my carry on?!


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 3 – Reverse Sheep Round



_3) Name a past or present RunDisney multi race challenge_

*Responses:*

*Wine and Dine Two Course Challenge (+4)*
Flav; Kazrak; PrincessV; Zellyb

*Dopey Challenge (+3)*
capang; PCFriar80; rdiver

*Fairy Tale / Glass Slipper Challenge (+3)*
Disney at Heart; gjramsey; Jules76126

*Goofy Challenge (+3)*
Homeiswheremickeyis; McNs; YawningDodo

*Castaway Cay Challenge (+2)*
roxymama; Rteetz

*Coast to Coast Challenge (+2)*
cburnett11; MissLiss279

*Castle to Chateau Challenge (+1)*
TheHamm

*Dumbo Double Dare Challenge (+1)*
run.minnie.miles

*Infinity Gaunlet Challenge (+1)*
Baloo in MI

*Kessel Run (+1)*
AntimonyER

*Rival Run Challenge (+1)*
Dis_Yoda

*Incorrect Responses:*

*Tower of Terror Ten Miler (+5)*
ksellers88


----------



## Kazrak

jennamfeo said:


> Traveling question: I am flying Spirit (womp womp) to Oregon in a few weeks and I need to bring my fuel with me. But am I allowed to bring gels on my carry on?!



You should be fine as long as they're in your 1-quart ziploc bag.  (Assuming they're under 3 ounces per, which shouldn't be a problem.)


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

huskies90 said:


> *RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*
> 
> Question 1 – Reverse Sheep Round
> 
> 
> _1) Name a Walt Disney World Rollercoaster_
> 
> *Responses:*
> 
> *Incorrect Responses:*
> 
> *Triceratops Spin (+11)*
> Homeiswheremickeyis



Definitely confused this with primeval whirl... can you tell I don't go into dino land much?


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 4 – Reverse Sheep Round



_4) Name a Walt Disney World attraction in one of the 4 major theme parks with a minimum 40” height requirement_

*Responses:*

*Rock ‘n’ Rollercoaster (+5)*
Homeiswheremickeyis; ksellers88; McNs; MissLiss279; Rteetz

*Dinosaur (+3)*
cburnett11; gjramsey; PrincessV

*Space Mountain (+3)*
capang; Dis_Yoda; Rdiver

*Tower of Terror (+3)*
Kazrak; PCFriar80; run.minnie.miles

*Mission space (+2)*
Jules76126; roxymama

*Primeval Whirl (+2)*
AntimonyER; YawningDodo

*Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (+1)*
Zellyb

*Splash Mountain (+1)*
Baloo in MI

*Star Tours (+1)*
TheHamm

*Incorrect Responses:*

*Barnstormer (+6)*
Flav

*Kali River Rapids (+6)*
Disney at Heart


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 5 – Reverse Sheep Round

 

_5) Name a Walt Disney World counter service restaurant_

*Responses:*

*Electric Umbrella (+3)*
Baloo in MI; roxymama; YawningDodo

*Pecos Bills (+3)*
capang; Dis_Yoda; PCFriar80

*ABC Commissionary (+2)*
Flav; McNs

*Flame tree BBQ (+2)*
gjramsey; rdiver

*Auntie Gravity's (+1)*
TheHamm

*Caseys (+1)*
AntimonyER

*Catalina Eddie's (+1)*
cburnett11

*Chuck Wagon (+1)*
PrincessV

*Cosmic Ray's (+1)*
Kazrak

*Friars nook (+1)*
Jules76126

*Lunching Pad (+1)*
Zellyb

*min and bill's dockside diner (+1)*
ksellers88

*Rosie's (+1)*
MissLiss279

*Restaurantosaurus (+1)*
Disney at Heart

*Satuli Canteen (+1)*
Rteetz

*Tomorrowland terrace (+1)*
Homeiswheremickeyis

*Trolley Car Café (+1)*
run.minnie.miles


----------



## Kazrak

@LSUlakes - two races to add, s'il vous plaît.

November 2018
22 - Kazrak - Fountain Hills Turkey Trot 5k (NG / NA)

December 2018
30 - Kazrak - Brazen Almost New Year's Eve 10k (1:14 / N/A)

Still pondering the NYD race, which has awful hills and happens the day before we fly to Orlando.  But my daughter is planning to do the 5k, so I may go with her.

Thanks!


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 6 – Reverse Sheep Round

 

_6) Name a Walt Disney World attraction where the ride vehicle travels backwards_

*Responses:*

*Frozen Ever After (+6)*
Dis_Yoda; Kazrak; MissLiss279; PrincessV; Rteetz; Zellyb

*Spaceship Earth (+5)*
Capang; flav; gjramsey; Homeiswheremickeyis; Jules76126

*Primeval Whirl (+3)*
Baloo in MI; cburnett11; YawningDodo

*Expedition Everest (+2)*
McNs; Rdiver

*Haunted Mansion (+2)*
AntimonyER; ksellers88

*Tower of Terror (+2)*
Disney at Heart; run.minnie.miles

*Under the sea - journey of the little mermaid (+1)*
roxymama

*Incorrect Responses:*

*Space Mountain (+7)*
PCFriar80

*No Answer (+7)*
TheHamm

***I originally did not have Primeval Whirl or Tower of Terror as correct answers but Primeval Whirl does sometimes go backwards and I give folks creativity credit on Tower of Terror as it does goes backward a few feet when it returns from the shaft so I counted both as correct.


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

*Standings Through Reverse Sheep Questions 1-6*

-60: @ZellyB
-53: @roxymama
-52: @run.minnie.miles
-50: @TheHamm
-49: @rteetz
-48: @Capang
-43: @YawningDodo
-42: @gjramsey
-39: @Kazrak
-34: @Disney at Heart
-33: @AntimonyER; @MissLiss279
-32: @McNs
-30: @cburnett11
-28: @PCFriar80
-27: @HomeiswhereMickeyis
-24: @flav
-22: @Dis_Yoda; @Jules76126
-15: @KSellers88
-13: @Baloo in MI
-5: @PrincessV
+3: @rdiver

I will reveal the final 3 questions and our winner in the AM – Hopefully, before @LSUlakes posts tomorrow’s *QOTD.*


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> *Bonnet Creek (+7) **Not technically on WDW property
> Baloo in MI; Rteetz


So I had to look this up. And apparently I was wrong. I always assumed it was on Disney property. It is bordered by Disney owned property on 3 sides and only accessible from inside the Disney gates. I do wonder though if the property it sits on was once owned by Disney and they sold it or whatever.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Number 1. I am more stiff after an intense run but could walk in the parks forever. Like others said, with shows, meals and rides, there is some resting moments built in.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dear Mother Nature,
Earlier this year when I said I would rather run on the hottest day of the year, rather than the coldest day of the year, I DID NOT MEAN EVERY DAY FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!
Thanks, OSGG

Our highs have been 10-12 degrees above average and are going stay that way all week. I still haven't seen a low under 70. I also haven't seen a morning humidity under 95%. It feels like August instead of mid-September.

End of weather rant.


----------



## cavepig

jennamfeo said:


> Traveling question: I am flying Spirit (womp womp) to Oregon in a few weeks and I need to bring my fuel with me. But am I allowed to bring gels on my carry on?!


As said above, you'll be fine, just put all gels in your quart bag


----------



## Waiting2goback

Sanchez said:


> Not the OP but 5k's make me more anxious than any other race. 3.1 miles at your limit and you just know that for at least two of those miles you will experience painful suffering unlike any other race. The last 6-8 miles of a marathon are mentally and physically exhausting but at no time do you feel as if your heart will explode.



See below



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With my recent trip on my mind, which of these two situations are cause more discomfort to your feet:
> 1. A run lasting 3+ hours
> 2. Being on your feet from rope drop to the park closing
> 
> ATTQOTD: Its option 2 for me by a lot! I just dont get it, I kinda do, but man, my feet kill me at the parks and do not hurt at all when I run. After day one its all down hill. As soon as I start moving around the next morning its like I am right back where I left off. I also had what I was told was the "Disney Rash". By the last day or so it was already almost gone which I thought to be strange, but oh well.



Being on my feet in the parks.  I don't do rope drop to close but generally walking around and standing a lot is way more uncomfortable than running.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> This does need an explanation. And @Sanchez is on the money.
> 
> This is going to make it sound like I consider myself an Olympic-class athlete. I have no illusions of that. I'm just a middle-aged-guy with a strong (self-)competitive streak.
> 
> For 5Ks (really all races except Disney races), there is no such thing as a fun run for me. I'm usually trying to PR, and if not a PR, still have an aggressive time goal based on my condition, weather, course, etc.
> 
> Marathons and half-marathons, while physically challenging, have a mental/management aspect to them. You have 26 checkpoints and 4+ hours to make adjustments.
> 
> 5Ks are almost all physical. A good 5K is a near death experience for me. I say that only half-kidding. I figure if they don't try to usher me to the medical tent, I left something on the course. Again, this makes me sound like some tough guy, trust me, I'm not. Stupid guy would be more accurate.
> 
> It's like the difference between an Indy race and a drag race.
> 
> I was afraid I lost the ability to find that sharp edge and ride it to the finish line.
> 
> I was pleased with the results, so maybe I haven't lost it.



I guess I see your points but with a 5k at least you know it's over between 20-40 minutes depending on the person for the most part.  For a marathon you are talking a couple of hours of pain.


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> So I had to look this up. And apparently I was wrong. I always assumed it was on Disney property. It is bordered by Disney owned property on 3 sides and only accessible from inside the Disney gates. I do wonder though if the property it sits on was once owned by Disney and they sold it or whatever.


It is very interesting. As far as I know, the land was never owned by Disney. When Walt was buying land for the Florida Project, there was one parcel where the owner refused to sell. That parcel is where Bonnet Creek is now.


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 7 – Reverse Sheep Round

 

_7) Name a character meal at Walt Disney World_

*Responses:*

*Cape May Café (+6)*
Flav; Homeiswheremickeyis; Jules76126; McNs; MissLiss279; PrincessV

*Cinderella's Royal Table (+4)*
AntimonyER; gjramsey; rdiver; run.minnie.miles

*1900 Park Fare (+3)*
Baloo in MI; ksellers88; Rteetz

*Bon Voyage breakfast (+3)*
capang; cburnett11; YawningDodo

*Crystal Palace (+1)*
PCFriar80

*Donald's Breakfastasaurus (+1)*
Kazrak

*Garden Grill (+1)*
Zellyb

*Garden Grove (+1)*
Disney at Heart

*Hollywood and Vine (+1)*
roxymama

*Ohana (+1)*
Dis_Yoda

*Wonderland Tea Party (+1)*
TheHamm


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 8 – Reverse Sheep Round



_8) Name a current Walt Disney World monorail color_

*Responses:*

*Blue (+3)*
Baloo in MI; MissLiss279; rdiver

*Green (+3)*
Capang; flav; ksellers88

*Silver (+3)*
Disney at Heart; Jules76126; PCFriar80

*Teal (+3)*
cburnett11; Rteetz; Zellyb

*Yellow (+3)*
Homeiswheremickeyis; roxymama; YawningDodo

*Coral (+2)*
Dis_Yoda; Kazrak

*Black (+1)*
PrincessV
*
Gold (+1)*
TheHamm

*Orange (+1)*
McNs

*Red (+1)*
AntimonyER

*Incorrect Responses:*

*Pink (+4)*
gjramsey

*Space Mountain (+4)*
run.minnie.miles


----------



## KSellers88

huskies90 said:


> *RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*
> 
> Question 3 – Reverse Sheep Round
> 
> View attachment 352225
> 
> _3) Name a past or present RunDisney multi race challenge_
> 
> *Incorrect Responses:*
> 
> *Tower of Terror Ten Miler (+5)*
> ksellers88



Reading is important....completely missed the multi race part of this question. LOL.


----------



## TheHamm

KSellers88 said:


> Reading is important....completely missed the multi race part of this question. LOL.


I also thought "Reading IS fundamental" when I saw that no answer is some large number of points in round two.  All a part of the game!


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*

Question 9 – Reverse Sheep Round


_
9) Name an EPCOT pavilion that opened on opening day in 1982_

*Responses:*

*Mexico (+5)*
Baloo in MI; Dis_Yoda; ksellers88; MissLiss279; Rteetz

*American Adventure (+4)*
AntimonyER; PCFriar80; run.minnie.miles; YawningDodo

*Imagination (+3)*
cburnett11; PrincessV; roxymama

*France (+2)*
capang; Jules76126

*Germany (+2)*
Gjramsey; Zellyb

*The Land (+2)*
Flav; Homeiswheremickeyis

*Universe of Energy (+2)*
Disney at Heart; rdiver

*Canada (+1)*
McNs

*Communicore (+1)*
Kazrak

*Japan (+1)*
TheHamm


----------



## huskies90

*RunDisney (Reverse) Sheep Trivia*



And Our Champion…


*@ZellyB*



*FINAL STANDINGS*

-54: @ZellyB
-47: @TheHamm
-46: @roxymama
-40: @Capang; @run.minnie.miles
-38: @rteetz
-35: @Kazrak
-33: @YawningDodo
-32: @gjramsey
-28: @Disney at Heart
-24: @AntimonyER; @McNs
-21: @cburnett11
-20: @PCFriar80
-19: @MissLiss279
-16: @HomeiswhereMickeyis
-14: @Dis_Yoda
-13: @flav
-11: @Jules76126
-4: @KSellers88
-2: @Baloo in MI
+5: @PrincessV
+12: @rdiver

Thank you all for playing!! I hope you had as much fun playing as I did organizing it. I realize I did this very Walt Disney World centric and should have included more Disneyland and other Disney type questions.  Maybe someday down the road, someone can run with the Disneyland idea when we are in another lull before a RunDisney race!!


----------



## flav

huskies90 said:


> Thank you all for playing!! I hope you had as much fun playing as I did organizing it.


Thank you @huskies90 for organizing this! It was a lot of fun and the answers were beautifully decorated. It will be a long lull before my next runDisney at WDW (probably Dopey 2020) but this thread do help a lot with patience!


----------



## Jules76126

Thanks at @huskies90 for organizing. That was a lot of fun!


----------



## TheHamm

Thanks @huskies90 !  I will not retally my score based on my second tier answers, because I cannot help myself.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> So I had to look this up. And apparently I was wrong. I always assumed it was on Disney property. It is bordered by Disney owned property on 3 sides and only accessible from inside the Disney gates. I do wonder though if the property it sits on was once owned by Disney and they sold it or whatever.


Nope, that parcel was never owned by Disney. It was purchased by someone else as investment property - it was undeveloped, which has always made me think the buyer had some inkling that Disney was interested in the area; Disney started buying the surrounding land shortly after. I'm sure offers were made for the Bonnet Creek land, but Disney never got it. 



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Dear Mother Nature,
> Earlier this year when I said I would rather run on the hottest day of the year, rather than the coldest day of the year, I DID NOT MEAN EVERY DAY FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!
> Thanks, OSGG
> 
> Our highs have been 10-12 degrees above average and are going stay that way all week. I still haven't seen a low under 70. It also haven't seen a morning humidity under 95%. It feels like August instead of mid-September.
> 
> End of weather rant.


Rant away, it's ridiculous at this point. I haven't seen a low under 80 in the past 2 weeks, and no end in sight.


----------



## PrincessV

Apparently sheep is not my thing.  Look away, I'm hideous!


----------



## roxymama

@TheHamm sprinted past me at the finish line and I just couldn't keep up.  @ZellyB really crushed everyone though!  That was fun and I kind of want to ask my hubby the questions to see how an "I like disney, but not obsessed" person would do compared to our group.  

Thanks @huskies90 for the fun game!


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> @TheHamm sprinted past me at the finish line and I just couldn't keep up.  @ZellyB really crushed everyone though!  That was fun and I kind of want to ask my hubby the questions to see how an "I like disney, but not obsessed" person would do compared to our group.
> 
> Thanks @huskies90 for the fun game!



That will never be the scenario in a race, so I will enjoy it!
Can I count that as a speed work out?  I cannot figure them out in real life, so this would also be as close as I will get for now.


----------



## LSUlakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Dear Mother Nature,
> Earlier this year when I said I would rather run on the hottest day of the year, rather than the coldest day of the year, I DID NOT MEAN EVERY DAY FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!
> Thanks, OSGG
> 
> Our highs have been 10-12 degrees above average and are going stay that way all week. I still haven't seen a low under 70. It also haven't seen a morning humidity under 95%. It feels like August instead of mid-September.
> 
> End of weather rant.



It's been really warm, and I havent even attempted to run outdoors. I am going to run tonight at least on the TM. I think our first cool front is coming in the next 8-12 days!!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *The Berlin Marathon was ran over the weekend, and a new world record was set for the race by a large margin. The old record was 2:02:57, Mr. Eliud Kipchoge ran it in 2:01:39, taking nearly a 1 minute and 20 seconds off the previous record. If I recall correctly he was part of the nike sub 2 project. So far todays question I wanted to revisit the question of do you think a sub 2 hour marathon is possible, and if you do, how many years until someone does it?

ATTQOTD: YES it will happen. I do not think anyone who is currently racing will do it, but I think in another 15 years it happens.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The Berlin Marathon was ran over the weekend, and a new world record was set for the race by a large margin. The old record was 2:02:57, Mr. Eliud Kipchoge ran it in 2:01:39, taking nearly a 1 minute and 20 seconds off the previous record. If I recall correctly he was part of the nike sub 2 project. So far todays question I wanted to revisit the question of do you think a sub 2 hour marathon is possible, and if you do, how many years until someone does it?


I think we are closer than many think. I would give it 5-10 years.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

21 - @Dopeyintraining  - Disneyland Paris 5k (NG / N/A)
21 - @LdyStormy76  - Disneyland Paris 5k (NG / N/A)
22 - Dopeyintraining - Disneyland Paris 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - LdyStormy76 - Disneyland Paris 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - @flav  - Montreal Rock’n Roll 5k (NG / N/A)
22 - @BFD  - Global Energy Race 10K (1:14:xx / N/A)
22 - @mtnmjd  - Northwell Great South Bay Run, Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
22 - @Kerry1957  - Moraine Hills Run for the Hills HM (2:59:59 / N/A)
23 - @kbenson13  - Run Houston! U of H 10k (50:00 / N/A)
23 - flav - Montreal Rock’n Roll Half Marathon (1:59:00 / N/A)
23 - LdyStormy76 - Disneyland Paris Val d'Europe Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - Dopeyintraining - Disneyland Paris Val d'Europe Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - @Z-Knight  - Disneyland Paris Val d'Europe Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - @TCB in FLA - Asheville Brewing Supervillian 10k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend and safe travels to and from your race. If you would like to make a change to your race or goal let me know. If anyone else would like me to add a race to the list, let me know and I'll add it to the OP. Have a great race and we look forward to hearing how it went for you!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: it's gonna happen. I'd say within 5 years we will see it.


----------



## Capang

@huskies90 thanks for the game! It was fun to play!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Kipchoge's performance in Berlin made it feel much closer than I previously thought - I think it could really happen within the next few years. And I would not be surprised at all if Kipchoge is the one to do it.


----------



## AntimonyER

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Dear Mother Nature,
> Earlier this year when I said I would rather run on the hottest day of the year, rather than the coldest day of the year, I DID NOT MEAN EVERY DAY FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!
> Thanks, OSGG
> 
> Our highs have been 10-12 degrees above average and are going stay that way all week. I still haven't seen a low under 70. It also haven't seen a morning humidity under 95%. It feels like August instead of mid-September.
> 
> End of weather rant.


Right there with you on this. One of the worst days of the year for running last night, heat index was 99 at 7pm.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: That pace just boggles my mind. But being so close, it seems like its possible. We continue to find ways to improve human performance, I am sure someone can find a way to get that last extra 1.4%.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The Berlin Marathon was ran over the weekend, and a new world record was set for the race by a large margin. The old record was 2:02:57, Mr. Eliud Kipchoge ran it in 2:01:39, taking nearly a 1 minute and 20 seconds off the previous record. If I recall correctly he was part of the nike sub 2 project. So far todays question I wanted to revisit the question of do you think a sub 2 hour marathon is possible, and if you do, how many years until someone does it?


ATTQOTD: Records were made to be broken. So, yes, it will happen. It is just a question of whether it happens before the robot uprising. I can see some hybrid human/cyborg shattering the record in 5-10 years or so...


----------



## KSellers88

ATTOQTD: Yes, it will happen for sure. I think within the next 5 years and I think (and hope) Kipchoge will be the one to do it!


----------



## kleph

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Dear Mother Nature,
> Earlier this year when I said I would rather run on the hottest day of the year, rather than the coldest day of the year, I DID NOT MEAN EVERY DAY FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!
> Thanks, OSGG
> 
> Our highs have been 10-12 degrees above average and are going stay that way all week. I still haven't seen a low under 70. I also haven't seen a morning humidity under 95%. It feels like August instead of mid-September.
> 
> End of weather rant.



AND its Peak Week for me.


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> Mr. Eliud Kipchoge ran it in 2:01:39, taking nearly a 1 minute and 20 seconds off the previous record. If I recall correctly he was part of the nike sub 2 project.


He was, he ran that in 2:00:25


----------



## rootbeerkid

jennamfeo said:


> Great job!!! I kind of feel like your username is mostly a lie. (Mostly because you can be pretty Goofy! )



Similar thought. Following that pattern, my username would probably be olderslowergoofierguy.


----------



## ZellyB

FINALLY!!!  My Disney addiction pays off!!

Thanks for the game @huskies90 .  That was fun!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I also say within the next 5 years it will happen. 

The news has been saying we would get relief from heat and humidity today so I just checked the weather app and it was so beautiful I almost cried. Currently 83 with just 66% humidity. I’m dealing with a little PF flare up but I might just have to go for a walk at lunch.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I'd say yes, it is possible. Since we just don't know what medicine and technology have in store for the future in terms of recovery and injury prevention and medical treatment and all that.  I think as long as the people who are near the goal believe the goal can be broken, then it eventually will.  Time frame...No Clue.  But I hope I get to see it.

PS: It's 5k season by me now.  Every block has another sign advertising them for the local schools and churches.  This year I'm so focused on my big race that I'm skipping them, but maybe next year I'll go on a local 5k bender?  I have FOMO and feel left out even though I'm literally running almost every day way more than 3.1 miles on these same streets.  Y'all can relate right?


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I think it will happen, but I think it will be 10-15 years down the road.  It was 4 years between official WRs, both in Berlin, and the Breaking 2 thing was close in a real controlled attempts


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Dear Mother Nature,
> Earlier this year when I said I would rather run on the hottest day of the year, rather than the coldest day of the year, I DID NOT MEAN EVERY DAY FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!
> Thanks, OSGG
> 
> Our highs have been 10-12 degrees above average and are going stay that way all week. I still haven't seen a low under 70. I also haven't seen a morning humidity under 95%. It feels like August instead of mid-September.
> 
> End of weather rant.


It was so muggy this morning. Looking forward to my cool mornings again. Please come back. I miss you. 

@huskies90 That was SO much fun! I totally wish I didn't space on submitting my answers but it was still cool see watch the magic happen! I would love for someone to do a Disneyland one because I feel like I have a better grasp on DL. Haha.

@ZellyB You're the queen!





ATTQOTD: Heck to the yes it's gonna happen. And it's gonna be sooner rather than later. And I can't wait because that's amazing. Hoping it will be Kipchoge because he deserves it.

Thanks to everyone who answered my gel carry on question! (LOL I never put my things in a 1 quart ziplock, but I guess I will this time.)

@LSUlakes Updates to my races:
I ended up deferring my race that was this past weekend to next year, so no time to submit to you. Go ahead and delete it. Then if you could add the following please and thanks:

October
7 - jennamfeo - Oregon Women's Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)


----------



## Chaitali

ATTQOTD - I definitely think it will happen too but I'm going to go with it happening within 10 years.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The Berlin Marathon was ran over the weekend, and a new world record was set for the race by a large margin. The old record was 2:02:57, Mr. Eliud Kipchoge ran it in 2:01:39, taking nearly a 1 minute and 20 seconds off the previous record. If I recall correctly he was part of the nike sub 2 project. So far todays question I wanted to revisit the question of do you think a sub 2 hour marathon is possible, and if you do, how many years until someone does it?



Sub-2 is definitely possible under exactly the right conditions. Another effort like Nike's Breaking 2 project will be needed to get there since it's not going to happen in a race, even one as not-a-true-race as Berlin. Kipchoge certainly has the mental fortitude to get there, as he proved by lowering the WR once he knew he could run that fast thanks to the Breaking 2 run. Can he do it physically at age 33? I'm not sure about that. Dropping another second per mile off his Breaking 2 time will be a monumental task.


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> Sub-2 is definitely possible under exactly the right conditions. Another effort like Nike's Breaking 2 project will be needed to get there since it's not going to happen in a race, even one as not-a-true-race as Berlin. Kipchoge certainly has the mental fortitude to get there, as he proved by lowering the WR once he knew he could run that fast thanks to the Breaking 2 run. Can he do it physically at age 33? I'm not sure about that. Dropping another second per mile off his Breaking 2 time will be a monumental task.



So, I'm pretty clueless about the various world marathon races, but why is Berlin "not a true race"?


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> So, I'm pretty clueless about the various world marathon races, but why is Berlin "not a true race"?



They tend to allow more customized and personalized pacing and pacers than other races do. Some allow none at all, and Berlin is at the other extreme where each main contender is allowed to bring their own personal pacers because the race organizers' main goal is to have people set records on their course. I'm not saying they are wrong to do so because watching the marathon the other day was incredible, but even with personalized pacers and a pace car potentially providing assistance, he couldn't get close to sub-2. If he can't do it under those ideal conditions in a race, he won't do it until there's another dedicated project again.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> They tend to allow more customized and personalized pacing and pacers than other races do. Some allow none at all, and Berlin is at the other extreme where each main contender is allowed to bring their own personal pacers because the race organizers' main goal is to have people set records on their course. I'm not saying they are wrong to do so because watching the marathon the other day was incredible, but even with personalized pacers and a pace car potentially providing assistance, he couldn't get close to sub-2. If he can't do it under those ideal conditions in a race, he won't do it until there's another dedicated project again.



Thought you may know the answer to this.  With the dedicated pacers, at the point where they fall back do they end up completing the race or do they just drop out? (maybe the answers is both scenarios happen?)  I know with the breaking 2 project they had guys coming in and out which can't happen in a real race.  I just wonder what happens with the real race team mates.


----------



## Wendy98

Signed up for this today since this is the first time in 2 years I don't have a conflict:

September
22 - Wendy98 - Hudepohl 14k Brewery Run (59:59 / N/A)

More or less, using it as a speed workout.  And beer.  There will be beer at the end.


----------



## gjramsey

roxymama said:


> Thought you may know the answer to this.  With the dedicated pacers, at the point where they fall back do they end up completing the race or do they just drop out? (maybe the answers is both scenarios happen?)  I know with the breaking 2 project they had guys coming in and out which can't happen in a real race.  I just wonder what happens with the real race team mates.



At the Houston Chevron Marathon, they usually drop out.  This past year, the woman's winner pacer dropped out with about 100 meters to go, once it was clear his pacee was going to win.  The dedicated pacers are usually well paid to do the job they are charged to do. Looked like the pacers in Berlin wore the same type of top as the London marathon earlier this year.    

I remember the color analyst for Houston said there have been some occurrences where a pacer ended up winning the race they were supposed to be pacing for someone else....


----------



## camaker

cavepig said:


> I finished the Omaha Marathon yesterday. It was so hot, humid and sunny, seriously brutal in the direct sun a lot!  I was off pace from the start, just so muggy and really fell off the 2nd half.  I ate like 8 gus including the one at the start and refilled my 20 oz. water bottle 7 times on course for drinking and dumping on my head.   A lot of speedy guys were flaking out and some were with medics due to the heat.
> 
> I took :30 walk breaks at like mile 15ish to regroup, hydrate more and reset. I feel that helped and felt better but then my left calf kept seizing up the last 4 miles so more :30 walk breaks.   I've had a leg strain that held up okay luckily.
> 
> I finished in 4:07:02 so not my goal but I'll take it in the conditions. First half was 1:52, 2nd half 2:15.  I guess I was 2nd in my age group, a friend picked up the extremely cheap frame with just print out with the place in it for me.
> 
> Now, I do NOT recommend to run this to anyone ever. It is put on by HITS, they are out of New York.  They bought the "Omaha Marathon" sometime in the last like 8 years and it has gone down the hole.  They don't even have results up yet   No timing mats.  The system they use is overhead reading which reads early too on your chip at the start.     Some guy I guess was taking numbers at the turnaround to make sure full people all did it all?!?! I don't know, it's so lame.
> 
> The course is certified, but they don't set it up correct or something.  Basically it's about a quarter long, the length running around the inside of the baseball track (The College World Series stadium).  We go out exactly 13.1 and return to the start, but still have to go around the field.  Some ladies around me were asking about being off on our Garmins and we were all the same off all of a sudden compared to their markers. And it stayed that much off the rest of the way. There is no weaving or anything like at a crowded race or Disney to add that much.  Lots of straightaways you can't even add on to either.  The course is okay, but the back half of the full is awful.  Some hills, but nothing awful.
> 
> They didn't even put their sponsors or themselves on the very lame long sleeve tech shirt.
> 
> NO warnings about the Heat. Medics were out and I did see them often at least.
> 
> They say they'll have Hammer gels, they were not at any stops.  They use Heed which many people dislike.  I brought my bottle and own gels knowing from the past I hate Heed.
> 
> After food sucked. They did have chocolate milk luckily.  But I didn't even see bananas, not that I eat them, but really no bananas.
> 
> I think I'm done with them, I had ran the half 4 years ago with them and was disappointed, but thought I'll give them another chance and it's close, but this was by far worse.  They only want to make money and for what we are charged we get barely anything.    They are offer many distances and lots do the half but the full was pitiful for runners.  Their numbers just keep dropping as people are disgusted with them.
> 
> So, local clubs have 2 marathons though the "Heartland" next weekend and "Nebraska" a few weeks away that were started up recently basically in protest to HITS.  Small crowds, but locally run and I've heard they respect the runners, so there's more options, but with 3 Fall marathons over 5 weeks in the same city, it spreads the volunteers and runners out.
> 
> This is long, but if you want 50 states, seriously don't do this one!



Looks like you are not the only one with issues with the Omaha Marathon, @cavepig!  The race results haven't even been posted yet.  Issues seem to run pretty deep with this race...

https://www.omaha.com/livewellnebra...cle_832909c0-7042-5ce7-b6a1-ca28c172052e.html


----------



## roxymama

I feel like I went down a rabbit hole of articles about pacers during lunch (fun fact, pacers are called rabbits!)  
Chicago eliminated pacers in 2015 for elites and are bringing them back for this years race.  Looks like they want to set some records again.  Read about people accusing Rupp of having a covert pacer last year.  All very interesting stuff. 
https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loc...ings-Back-Pacers-for-2018-Race-485579911.html


----------



## Miranda

gjramsey said:


> At the Houston Chevron Marathon, they usually drop out.  This past year, the woman's winner pacer dropped out with about 100 meters to go, once it was clear his pacee was going to win.


Geez, I would have just finished it up.


----------



## Bree

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Dear Mother Nature,
> Earlier this year when I said I would rather run on the hottest day of the year, rather than the coldest day of the year, I DID NOT MEAN EVERY DAY FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!
> Thanks, OSGG
> 
> Our highs have been 10-12 degrees above average and are going stay that way all week. I still haven't seen a low under 70. I also haven't seen a morning humidity under 95%. It feels like August instead of mid-September.
> 
> End of weather rant.



It's bad outside. I was looking back at activities in Garmin this morning and it’s definitely much warmer than this time last year. I’m tired of being covered in sweat just by walking out the front door and running in wet clothes.

ATTQOTD: I read about him having pacers throughout the race. It makes me wonder how he would have done on his own with no pacers. I think someday we might see a sub-2 marathon. Probably in controlled conditions like that Nike project first.


----------



## cavepig

camaker said:


> Looks like you are not the only one with issues with the Omaha Marathon, @cavepig!  The race results haven't even been posted yet.  Issues seem to run pretty deep with this race...
> 
> https://www.omaha.com/livewellnebra...cle_832909c0-7042-5ce7-b6a1-ca28c172052e.html



Yes, everyone is mad!   The lady who wrote that actually called me yesterday as I was very vocal in a FB group about BQ people needing times pronto.   So, we chatted and I told her how they have till Wednesday 5 eastern to submit for a BQ for 2019.   That got published and people posted it to Omaha Marathon's page and they finally called her back after seeing it midday today.  HITS was clueless I guess.

 Then finally they put up results.

My result is correct luckily. However, lots of people (in the half I know for sure) have wrong times, like an hour over what they ran.   It's terrible.  Like no half times from 1:55-2:00 are listed, which is kind of strange as people ran those times they said but have an hour over listed.  They use only start and finish overhead chip readers.  For the Full there was a dude with a clipboard at the turn, that was odd. They false advertise terribly.

 4 years ago it had issues when I did the half with them, but this year was so unbelievably bad.

HITS Endurance is the worst ever!

@camaker I'm curious how you saw the article?  I hope it's getting shared all over groups so nobody comes here for it for their 50 states as long as HITS runs it.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Thought you may know the answer to this.  With the dedicated pacers, at the point where they fall back do they end up completing the race or do they just drop out? (maybe the answers is both scenarios happen?)  I know with the breaking 2 project they had guys coming in and out which can't happen in a real race.  I just wonder what happens with the real race team mates.



As has been said already, the pacers drop out along the way, usually well before the finish. Most races with pacers will have them paid by the race to pace the elite field as a whole. Berlin this year was an exception in that Kipchoge chose his own pacers, and there was another group of pacers about a minute behind him for much of the race to pace other elites. As the WR gets faster, it's going to be harder and harder to find pacers who can keep such a quick pace for so long without resorting to tricks like rotating people in and out. Finding a pacer for 61-minute first half is doable, but then where do find the one to pace you to a 59 second half if you can't bring him in along the way?


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: It will happen, the human body and the knowledge we get on it are amazing. 
I am amazed everytime I come back from running so can only imagine what athletes can do!
As a side note, when I ran one of my first long run, I had listened to a guided run on my Nike App which was an interview of Eliud Kipchoge on his Nike sub-2 experiment run. At one point during the interview Coach Bennett tells how, while watching the experiment, he noticed that Eliud smiled the entire way. That really stayed with me. Whenever I am having a rough moment while running, I think of their calm and confident voices and I smile.


----------



## tidefan

FFigawi said:


> As has been said already, the pacers drop out along the way, usually well before the finish. Most races with pacers will have them paid by the race to pace the elite field as a whole. Berlin this year was an exception in that Kipchoge chose his own pacers, and there was another group of pacers about a minute behind him for much of the race to pace other elites. As the WR gets faster, it's going to be harder and harder to find pacers who can keep such a quick pace for so long without resorting to tricks like rotating people in and out. Finding a pacer for 61-minute first half is doable, but then where do find the one to pace you to a 59 second half if you can't bring him in along the way?


And to think... I am happy with a sub-10 minute mile


----------



## Kazrak

tidefan said:


> And to think... I am happy with a sub-10 minute mile



I'm pondering a long-term goal of 'finish a half marathon in less time than the marathon world record'.

Maybe less than the marathon world record for my age, which gives me a bit more wiggle room.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@huskies90 thank you for the fun game even though I was humbled greatly!  

ATTQOTDY:  I have run as long as 12 hours in a race and my feet where sore, but it is no contest for a rope drop to “I think I am the last one out of the park” day.  I have never felt foot pain quite like that!

ATTQOTD:  I do think the 2 hour barrier will be broken, but it is aways away.  I do not think it will be in the current ranks of elite runners but some young kid out there in the next 10-15 years will break it.

Lastly,  I got my cast off today and back into a boot.  I am allowed to (while using crutches) place weight on my foot.  My first step was exciting for a hot second and then as I applied weight - ouch!!!  It was a bit of a reality check, but still exciting to enter the next phase of recovery.  And the scar is going to be wicked!


----------



## FFigawi

Kazrak said:


> I'm pondering a long-term goal of 'finish a half marathon in less time than the marathon world record'.
> 
> Maybe less than the marathon world record for my age, which gives me a bit more wiggle room.



My goal in most races is to make it halfway before the winner finishes. Was a tough one to hit at Comrades. We crossed halfway mere minutes before the winner finished in 5:30-something.

On a related note, here's an interesting thread on if Kipchoge can ever break 2 hours 

http://www.letsrun.com/forum/flat_read.php?thread=9017962


----------



## Mickey Momma

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Dear Mother Nature,
> Earlier this year when I said I would rather run on the hottest day of the year, rather than the coldest day of the year, I DID NOT MEAN EVERY DAY FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!
> Thanks, OSGG
> 
> Our highs have been 10-12 degrees above average and are going stay that way all week. I still haven't seen a low under 70. I also haven't seen a morning humidity under 95%. It feels like August instead of mid-September.
> 
> End of weather rant.



I have given up and am on the treadmill until the weather improves.  I noticed I was getting headaches and/or an upset stomach the evenings after I had run.


----------



## flav

Edit: Sorry double posting by accident


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

@huskies90 Thanks for the game! That was a lot of fun!


----------



## Slogger

jennamfeo said:


> Traveling question: I am flying Spirit (womp womp) to Oregon in a few weeks and I need to bring my fuel with me. But am I allowed to bring gels on my carry on?!



Not sure about Spirit but wanted to let you know I flew last month on Delta with Energy Gels.  They were in a plastic Ziploc bag.   The new scanning equipment in Atlanta did not like the gels and it earned me some unwanted attention from TSA.   I explained to the agent and their supervisor what the gels were for.   They let me keep them but didn't seem happy about it.   Hopefully you will not have any issues.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   I think the sub 2 hour mark will be broken sooner than later.   My guestimation would be in the next 3 years.   They are so close, someone's gonna do it.


----------



## YawningDodo

Beer run this weekend! I'm in the thick of a bunch of personal commitments, so I'm trying to remember why I decided it was a good idea to sign up for this. Gotta figure out my Lyft account, too, so I'm not driving myself home afterward.


----------



## tidefan

Kazrak said:


> I'm pondering a long-term goal of 'finish a half marathon in less time than the marathon world record'.
> 
> Maybe less than the marathon world record for my age, which gives me a bit more wiggle room.


Funny enough, the Mercedes Marathon/Half Marathon is a double loop for the marathon which gives me the unique challenge to try to finish my half before the winner of the full finishes.  I am 2-2...


----------



## jennamfeo

Slogger said:


> Not sure about Spirit but wanted to let you know I flew last month on Delta with Energy Gels.  They were in a plastic Ziploc bag.   The new scanning equipment in Atlanta did not like the gels and it earned me some unwanted attention from TSA.   I explained to the agent and their supervisor what the gels were for.   They let me keep them but didn't seem happy about it.   Hopefully you will not have any issues.


Thanks! I just checked and the race will have Gu at some aid stations. I might just try to bring some on the plane and if they make a huff just toss them I guess knowing I won't be SOL in the long run.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The Berlin Marathon was ran over the weekend, and a new world record was set for the race by a large margin. The old record was 2:02:57, Mr. Eliud Kipchoge ran it in 2:01:39, taking nearly a 1 minute and 20 seconds off the previous record. If I recall correctly he was part of the nike sub 2 project. So far todays question I wanted to revisit the question of do you think a sub 2 hour marathon is possible, and if you do, how many years until someone does it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: YES it will happen. I do not think anyone who is currently racing will do it, but I think in another 15 years it happens.



It will happen.  As technology progresses in nutrition and sneaker design it will happen.  



Baloo in MI said:


> @huskies90 thank you for the fun game even though I was humbled greatly!
> 
> ATTQOTDY:  I have run as long as 12 hours in a race and my feet where sore, but it is no contest for a rope drop to “I think I am the last one out of the park” day.  I have never felt foot pain quite like that!
> 
> ATTQOTD:  I do think the 2 hour barrier will be broken, but it is aways away.  I do not think it will be in the current ranks of elite runners but some young kid out there in the next 10-15 years will break it.
> 
> Lastly,  I got my cast off today and back into a boot.  I am allowed to (while using crutches) place weight on my foot.  My first step was exciting for a hot second and then as I applied weight - ouch!!!  It was a bit of a reality check, but still exciting to enter the next phase of recovery.  And the scar is going to be wicked!



Awesome.   Yep, it's going to hurt for a bit.  But, it will get stronger and before you know it you will be back to running and this will be in the past.  As for the scar, you can barely see the one around my ankle.  The one on top of my foot, that's one is rough.  But, each day I get frustrated about my running I look down, see the scar, it reminds me how far I have come since I began running and that I am lucky to still be running.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Waiting2goback

I was listening to the Marathon Training Academy podcast on my run this morning. They interviewed Steven Boone, the founder of the 50 states club.  He has run 717 full marathons in his 31 years of running.  I just found that interesting and worth sharing.  

And I thought I was cool for having completed three so far.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The Berlin Marathon was ran over the weekend, and a new world record was set for the race by a large margin. The old record was 2:02:57, Mr. Eliud Kipchoge ran it in 2:01:39, taking nearly a 1 minute and 20 seconds off the previous record. If I recall correctly he was part of the nike sub 2 project. So far todays question I wanted to revisit the question of do you think a sub 2 hour marathon is possible, and if you do, how many years until someone does it?



A true sub 2 hour marathon with no pacers and an uncontrolled environment is probably a ways away.  I think we will see a sub-2 hour with and asterisk sooner than that but not a straight out run with no outside help.  By outside help I mean technology that returns an unnatural amount of energy to the athlete like special shoes, pacers that jump into the race after the start, a controlled loop course like the sub-2 attempt, etc.  I want to see an athlete go out and run with no special anything and break the barrier and I think that is a generation away.


----------



## Dis5150

This is the nicest thing I have seen in a long, long time!! (Well besides the stupid thunderstorms!)


----------



## Dis5150

I take it back, THIS is the greatest thing I have seen! Next week, awesome!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Fall officially starts on Saturday! The end of the brutal summer runs should be coming to a end soon. Per your weather forecast, when (if it hasnt already happened) will you get some relief from the heat? What do you consider temp wise to be relief?

ATTQOTD: Per the weather channel I have another week or not so fun running weather. A bit cooler that it has been, but not by much. It looks like our first front will make its way to us around September 28 with lows for the next few days 60-65 range and highs 80-85 range. The most important part of this is, lower RH%!!!! I can not wait! I have a race in two weeks and I've fallen off the training wagon with work being crazy before Disney, being at Disney, and a bad case of the dont wants so far this week. Relief from the heat will be what they are forecasting, although I like it even colder. Speaking of cold, all the ole tales of things to look far indicate a very cold winter for Louisiana. Fingers crossed!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Fall officially starts on Saturday! The end of the brutal summer runs should be coming to a end soon. Per your weather forecast, when (if it hasnt already happened) will you get some relief from the heat? What do you consider temp wise to be relief?


Well we are weird in WI and weather fluctuates so much. We have had fall like temperatures already but then we’ve also jumped right back up to hot and humid. It appears today might be the last day of that summer feeling for a while but who knows.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: YES! The end of the forecast period shows high of 79 low of 59 with breezy conditions for me starting Sept 30th with low RH numbers. Nearly perfect running conditions for my usual run times (evenings around sunset).


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Well we are weird in WI and weather fluctuates so much. We have had fall like temperatures already but then we’ve also jumped right back up to hot and humid. It appears today might be the last day of that summer feeling for a while but who knows.


  This is Nebraska too so I'll just ditto this!  

92 today, 66 tomorrow, 71 Sat, 77 Sunday, 79 Monday, then 60s after.   But the we could easily go back up. Who knows indeed!  Snow could be around the corner even.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Fall officially starts on Saturday! The end of the brutal summer runs should be coming to a end soon. Per your weather forecast, when (if it hasnt already happened) will you get some relief from the heat? What do you consider temp wise to be relief?


ATTQOTD: I am convinced Spring and Fall no longer exist. In 2-3 weeks, I will be complaining how freakin' cold it is...


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: Fall? What is fall???? LOL!!! This is what I have to look forward to. Those temps don’t include factoring in humidity which will push the “feels like” temps to 100+ degrees. My poor SIL and her IL’s family are flying to WDW this afternoon from Maine.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Fall officially starts on Saturday! The end of the brutal summer runs should be coming to a end soon. Per your weather forecast, when (if it hasnt already happened) will you get some relief from the heat? What do you consider temp wise to be relief?



ATTQOTD:  Today will be 92, but then it looks like we start getting 70's and 60's.  I like low 70's better than mid or high 70's.  So I at least see relief in my near future.  We had a nice weekend few back that made me feel invincible for a long run and then a brutal day last weekend that about killed me and took me all day to recover from.  I have the utmost respect for those in parts of the world where 70/60's are chilly.  I can't imagine the summer many of you have had...mine really hasn't been all that bad considering what others go through!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: See my previous post, lol! But it is supposed to get cooler starting Saturday with some rain and thunderstorms for a few days. Then some glorious highs in the 70's with humidity levels in the 60's and below. I haven't had a T+D<166 for what feels like months and mostly higher than that. Next week T+D is in the 140's and 130's. I am soooo happy, lol! Those are perfect fall running temps around these parts.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Here in Alabama we normally skip fall and go straight to winter or get one week of fall. They are saying it should cool down some here around the end of the month, but I'll believe it when I see it happen! lol


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:   We are in the midst of a last minute heat wave currently, but Friday is supposed to bring a break in the weather.  Once we start getting to highs in the low 70's or upper 60's I start considering that fall around here.


----------



## jennamfeo

This makes me saaaaddddd.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: We have highs in the mid to upper 80s for the rest of the month, but it seems like the humidity is dropping. I actually enjoy humidity, but not the constant 90% plus we had all summer with highs in the upper 90s.  I stood in the shade yesterday while my dogs were outside and it was quite chilly even though it was 86 at the time.  So I think we're getting relief now; I know most people don't like temps in the 80s, but I'm all for it!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I live in northern Ohio about half a mile from the Lake Erie. This week we are mid to upper 80s with super high humidity. Next week the highs are around 55ish. Then it is heating up again. So I have no idea when it turns to fall. We've had years where it snows in October and is 80° two days later. I did run through some downed leaves this morning so maybe fall is on the way.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> This makes me saaaaddddd.
> 
> View attachment 352539



siiiiiggghhhhh


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: School is back in and it is tailgating season, so it is supposed to be fall.  I will believe it when it is less than 95%RH at 6am.  There was a lot of chafing last weekend, and I was also thinking of the discussion here (or marathon thread?) on strategically placed KT tape.  Rain in the forecast for the next 10 days should mean an end to the 85* days, but I expect we will get one or two tossed into October which will make me want to keep the kids home from school and turn on the sprinkler to enjoy before slush season.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Fall officially starts on Saturday! The end of the brutal summer runs should be coming to a end soon. Per your weather forecast, when (if it hasnt already happened) will you get some relief from the heat? What do you consider temp wise to be relief?


Fall doesn't usually show face here until November 1st. We will still be in the 100s for the rest of September and then finally drop down to the high 90s in the first week of October. Looks like I still have some pretty solid pool weekends ahead of me!





LSUlakes said:


> and a bad case of the dont wants so far this week


You too, huh?? My case of the "don't wants" (which is THE perfect way to describe it) is sooooo bad this week. Ugh.


----------



## Slogger

Now that the hurricane is gone and thankfully left us alone, we are in the last stretch of heat and humidity in Virginia.   
I have spent a LOT of time on the treadmill this summer trying to avoid the rain or the heat.

We have another rainy weekend forecast (three in a row!) but temps look to finally being cooling into the 70s and 60s (!!!) by the end of next week.
Would love to do some running outside for a change.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I always hope it cools off in September but we don’t typically see cooler temps until October around here. Tears of joy will happen when I can wake up and run in 50-60 degree temps again.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> This is Nebraska too so I'll just ditto this!
> 
> 92 today, 66 tomorrow, 71 Sat, 77 Sunday, 79 Monday, then 60s after.   But the we could easily go back up. Who knows indeed!  Snow could be around the corner even.


^^ Double Ditto!

I’ve been in Georgia this week and it was so warm earlier in the week! Like feels like 107F hot. These poor people need a little fall! 

A belated thanks to @huskies90 for the fun game! For the record, I just want to clarify that I thought one of the questions read “monorail coaster” not color!


----------



## LSUlakes

Bree said:


> ATTQOTD: Fall? What is fall???? LOL!!! This is what I have to look forward to. Those temps don’t include factoring in humidity which will push the “feels like” temps to 100+ degrees. My poor SIL and her IL’s family are flying to WDW this afternoon from Maine.
> 
> View attachment 352537 View attachment 352538



It was so HOT in the parks last week. Probably the hottest trip I've taken to WDW. 



jennamfeo said:


> You too, huh?? My case of the "don't wants" (which is THE perfect way to describe it) is sooooo bad this week. Ugh.



The struggle is real!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Fall officially starts on Saturday! The end of the brutal summer runs should be coming to a end soon. Per your weather forecast, when (if it hasnt already happened) will you get some relief from the heat? What do you consider temp wise to be relief?



The guys at Space City Weather say it won't be fall, which they define as the overnight low below 65, for another 10 days. Just in time for me to get back from my trip to Kurdistan, where the highs are over 100 and the lows around 70. I might get to enjoy an outdoor run around the parking lot this trip.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attqotd: I won’t see relief until December/January


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The Berlin Marathon was ran over the weekend, and a new world record was set for the race by a large margin. The old record was 2:02:57, Mr. Eliud Kipchoge ran it in 2:01:39, taking nearly a 1 minute and 20 seconds off the previous record. If I recall correctly he was part of the nike sub 2 project. So far todays question I wanted to revisit the question of do you think a sub 2 hour marathon is possible, and if you do, how many years until someone does it?



Yes, I know... I'm one day behind, but I had posted this chart is the Marathon Weekend thread a few years ago and have updated it with the new marathon world record.  Statistically speaking, we still appear about 10 years away:



ETA: you will notice that there are years where the world record seems to increase over time. If you read the Wikipedia notes, that is due to (i) different governing bodies recognizing different world records, and (ii) a few disputed results.


----------



## roxymama

I usually like to think of hot training runs as like in sportsball where the on deck batter puts a weight on his bat to make it harder to swing and then takes it off and goes and hits a home run during his fall running race.  Except some of the temps this summer have made it seem like putting a 50 lbs weight on my bat.  If I was a sportsballer.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Fall officially starts on Saturday! The end of the brutal summer runs should be coming to a end soon. Per your weather forecast, when (if it hasnt already happened) will you get some relief from the heat? What do you consider temp wise to be relief?



Not the place for me to vent about astronomical vs. meteorological seasons, so I'll save it for later.

We're starting to cool down here.  We're into the high 50s in the morning, which is really nice running weather IMO.  The 70s-and-humid I was getting in Atlanta - no thank you.

Still waiting for the rains to start and wash 6 months of crud off the sidewalks.  This is a family board, so I won't go into detail here, but we've got a _lot_ of geese this time of year and they make the greenbelt trail even more of a minefield than the unleashed dogs do.


----------



## AntimonyER

run.minnie.miles said:


> ^^ Double Ditto!
> 
> I’ve been in Georgia this week and it was so warm earlier in the week! Like feels like 107F hot. These poor people need a little fall!
> 
> A belated thanks to @huskies90 for the fun game! For the record, I just want to clarify that I thought one of the questions read “monorail coaster” not color!



Hope you enjoyed your Savannah trip!


----------



## McNs

Early spring in my part of the world, pretty good running temps but I don’t like that rain...


 

LOVING the extra daylight hours though!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Fall officially starts on Saturday! The end of the brutal summer runs should be coming to a end soon. Per your weather forecast, when (if it hasnt already happened) will you get some relief from the heat? What do you consider temp wise to be relief?


ATTQOTD: There is no fall. Fall does not exist. It will be infernally hot until it is not, and then it shall be called "Winter."

Sorry - the daily heat stroke makes me poetic.  But no, there literally is NO end in sight here in West-Central FL. The heat index has been over 100 every day for the past week+. Instead of the overnight lows in the 70s in July and August, it now never drops below 80. I HATE September! At this point, I'd consider a low of 72 and a high of 85 to be a relief.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:
I'm going to go with a very scientific measure: it's fall when my shirt is only 60% soaked in sweat after an easy run. I'm still at 95%+ as of today.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: There is no fall. Fall does not exist. It will be infernally hot until it is not, and then it shall be called "Winter."
> 
> Sorry - the daily heat stroke makes me poetic.  But no, there literally is NO end in sight here in West-Central FL. The heat index has been over 100 every day for the past week+. Instead of the overnight lows in the 70s in July and August, it now never drops below 80. I HATE September! At this point, I'd consider a low of 72 and a high of 85 to be a relief.



Its bad right now.  I barely let my dogs out in the yard to play as there have been too many heat stroke deaths for animals lately.


----------



## Bree

Dis_Yoda said:


> Its bad right now.  I barely let my dogs out in the yard to play as there have been too many heat stroke deaths for animals lately.



My daughter takes horseback riding lessons and they had to take it really easy last night. Lots of breaks and using the part of the paddock that is shaded. A lot of ranches have had their horses going down due to the temps.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Arg, the page ate my text!

Here September goes from 90s (last weekend) to 50s (today). I like having four different seasons. The light is beautiful in the Fall.

And today there is a whole range of clothing: Coats, hats, pants and sun dresses and sandals!

Lower temperatures means faster pace... until snow. And it looks good for this weekend Montreal RnR. Last year they canceled the Marathon because of heat.


----------



## kleph

McNs said:


> Early spring in my part of the world, pretty good running temps but I don’t like that rain...
> 
> 
> View attachment 352638
> 
> LOVING the extra daylight hours though!



did the sydney marathon ten years ago after training in arizona most of the summer. that abrupt jump to springtime had a _amazing _effect on my performance.


----------



## Kazrak

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD:
> I'm going to go with a very scientific measure: it's fall when my shirt is only 60% soaked in sweat after an easy run. I'm still at 95%+ as of today.



Heh.  It was unseasonably warm for the 2017 Dark Side Half, pushing 80 by the time the race ended.  About 2 miles in, I looked down and there was a light spot on my shirt.

It was literally the only spot on me that wasn't soaked.  (It didn't last.)


----------



## Jules76126

It’s in the low 70s to high 60s here for next week. But NE is weird and it could be very chilly overnight with frost so you never know. I’m really hoping the cold temps hold off as we are currently without working heat. So like to get that fixed first before it snows.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Kazrak said:


> Heh. It was unseasonably warm for the 2017 Dark Side Half, pushing 80 by the time the race ended.


That's the first and so far only race where I felt like I needed to pour water down my head to feel less warm.  I talked with a guy after the race wearing a clearly brand new never before worn Princess Half shirt and his Dark Side finishers medal.  He felt fine during the race, but took a turn after the race and the medical tent decided to cut his shirt off immediately.  Fortunately, he just needed to cool down and was fine by the time I talked to him.


----------



## Kazrak

Sleepless Knight said:


> That's the first and so far only race where I felt like I needed to pour water down my head to feel less warm.  I talked with a guy after the race wearing a clearly brand new never before worn Princess Half shirt and his Dark Side finishers medal.  He felt fine during the race, but took a turn after the race and the medical tent decided to cut his shirt off immediately.  Fortunately, he just needed to cool down and was fine by the time I talked to him.



Eek.  Glad to hear he came out okay.

I think I dumped some water on my head as well.  The last few miles are kind of fuzzy, to be honest.  There was a talk I gave at work where they requested we use a bad photo of ourselves in our slides, and the photo of me walking past Spaceship Earth was my choice.

I was guzzling water afterwards, to the point where I started feeling sick from it.  A churro and a switch to Powerade helped immensely - I still needed more hydration, but sugar and salt were necessary too.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Kazrak said:


> Eek. Glad to hear he came out okay.


Me too.  Running is a tricky balance between learning when to tell the brain to just deal with it and when to understand certain signals the brain is sending our bodies to avoid bigger problems later on.  



Kazrak said:


> I think I dumped some water on my head as well. The last few miles are kind of fuzzy, to be honest. There was a talk I gave at work where they requested we use a bad photo of ourselves in our slides, and the photo of me walking past Spaceship Earth was my choice.


I think race photos that show reality are also important because they remind us of what we overcame during that particular race.  Smiling really does help, but we also need to keep it real.  Not every race is perfect.  



Kazrak said:


> I was guzzling water afterwards, to the point where I started feeling sick from it. A churro and a switch to Powerade helped immensely - I still needed more hydration, but sugar and salt were necessary too.


After working in the afternoons during the summer when I was younger, I learned real fast the importance of proper hydration.  If you need more than water and aren't taking it in, you could have really big problems later.


----------



## natsalways

Hey everyone!  It is forever since I posted but I wanted to start becoming part of this community so here I am!  I started running about three years ago, and did my first half marathon at the inaugural Star Wars Dark Side.  I have run four halves since, and completed the Disney World marathon in January.

I am pretty slow (halves in the 2:25 range) but love it.  It is not too bad here in the Badger state right now, with highs in the upper sixties to low 70's...but we had record rains a few weeks ago and the mosquitos have been UNBELIEVABLE.  I had a few bit me through my pants the other day, so the last couple of runs have been on the treadmill in the basement.  I have one more half this year, which is Halloween weekend.

I hope to get to know some of you so the next time I go to a Disney run, I have some folks to meet up with!  So far I have been a solo runner.


----------



## DopeyBadger

natsalways said:


> Hey everyone!  It is forever since I posted but I wanted to start becoming part of this community so here I am!  I started running about three years ago, and did my first half marathon at the inaugural Star Wars Dark Side.  I have run four halves since, and completed the Disney World marathon in January.
> 
> I am pretty slow (halves in the 2:25 range) but love it.  It is not too bad here in the Badger state right now, with highs in the upper sixties to low 70's...but we had record rains a few weeks ago and the mosquitos have been UNBELIEVABLE.  I had a few bit me through my pants the other day, so the last couple of runs have been on the treadmill in the basement.  I have one more half this year, which is Halloween weekend.
> 
> I hope to get to know some of you so the next time I go to a Disney run, I have some folks to meet up with!  So far I have been a solo runner.



On Wisconsin!  Got a few of us WI folks on here so maybe we'll run some similar races.  Maybe Last Call HM (@pixarmom and @mateojr) or First Call HM (right @jennamfeo?)?


----------



## LSUlakes

natsalways said:


> Hey everyone!  It is forever since I posted but I wanted to start becoming part of this community so here I am!  I started running about three years ago, and did my first half marathon at the inaugural Star Wars Dark Side.  I have run four halves since, and completed the Disney World marathon in January.
> 
> I am pretty slow (halves in the 2:25 range) but love it.  It is not too bad here in the Badger state right now, with highs in the upper sixties to low 70's...but we had record rains a few weeks ago and the mosquitos have been UNBELIEVABLE.  I had a few bit me through my pants the other day, so the last couple of runs have been on the treadmill in the basement.  I have one more half this year, which is Halloween weekend.
> 
> I hope to get to know some of you so the next time I go to a Disney run, I have some folks to meet up with!  So far I have been a solo runner.



Welcome to the thread!


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The Berlin Marathon was ran over the weekend, and a new world record was set for the race by a large margin. The old record was 2:02:57, Mr. Eliud Kipchoge ran it in 2:01:39, taking nearly a 1 minute and 20 seconds off the previous record. If I recall correctly he was part of the nike sub 2 project. So far todays question I wanted to revisit the question of do you think a sub 2 hour marathon is possible, and if you do, how many years until someone does it?



Absolutely. If I recall correctly, I had estimated we would see a sub-2:00 Marathon 10-15 years. I still feel now more than ever we will see a sub-2:00 marathon within the next ten years. I mean, we are 1 min and 40 seconds away from a sub-2:00 and I do predict if it happens at an official race, it will be Berlin.


----------



## natsalways

Thanks everybody!  Dopey, I am running the Hot Cider Trot in GB on October 28th.  Starting to think about runs for next year, probably no Disney runs unfortunately, unless we sneak away for a quick one for Star Wars.  Recommendations are more than welcome!


----------



## natsalways

DopeyBadger said:


> On Wisconsin!  Got a few of us WI folks on here so maybe we'll run some similar races.  Maybe Last Call HM (@pixarmom and @mateojr) or First Call HM (right @jennamfeo?)?



Actually, both of those sound pretty good!  How has the weather been in past years?


----------



## DopeyBadger

natsalways said:


> Actually, both of those sound pretty good!  How has the weather been in past years?



 

Looks like 20-40s on those dates the last few years at the time of the race.  I used weather underground as a source.  That specific location doesn't seem to be accounting for historical wind, so the wind chill could be a bit lower.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Fall officially starts on Saturday! The end of the brutal summer runs should be coming to a end soon. Per your weather forecast, when (if it hasnt already happened) will you get some relief from the heat? What do you consider temp wise to be relief?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Per the weather channel I have another week or not so fun running weather. A bit cooler that it has been, but not by much. It looks like our first front will make its way to us around September 28 with lows for the next few days 60-65 range and highs 80-85 range. The most important part of this is, lower RH%!!!! I can not wait! I have a race in two weeks and I've fallen off the training wagon with work being crazy before Disney, being at Disney, and a bad case of the dont wants so far this week. Relief from the heat will be what they are forecasting, although I like it even colder. Speaking of cold, all the ole tales of things to look far indicate a very cold winter for Louisiana. Fingers crossed!



It appears that fall weather might have finally arrived here in MA but we could still get some hot days thrown in here and there. Anyway from 40-60' I find to be great running weather as long as there is no humidity.  

With the arrival is @natsalways (welcome) it reminded me last year when I called out the lurkers to join the thread and we got a bunch of new people to join us.  So, if you are a lurker and you are reading this.  Join in and tell us your story.  If you haven't figured it out already, we don't care if you're just starting out and don't think you are a "runner" yet, or that you might not be "fast enough".  In fact, this would be when you need the support the most.   Pop your head in and say hi.  We are just a bunch of people who love running and love Disney.  Nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## natsalways

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 352773
> 
> Looks like 20-40s on those dates the last few years at the time of the race.  I used weather underground as a source.  That specific location doesn't seem to be accounting for historical wind, so the wind chill could be a bit lower.


I can do the 40’s with what I currently have, but anything colder than that would require me to gear up a bit!


----------



## natsalways

Waiting2goback said:


> It appears that fall weather might have finally arrived here in MA but we could still get some hot days thrown in here and there. Anyway from 40-60' I find to be great running weather as long as there is no humidity.
> 
> With the arrival is @natsalways (welcome) it reminded me last year when I called out the lurkers to join the thread and we got a bunch of new people to join us.  So, if you are a lurker and you are reading this.  Join in and tell us your story.  If you haven't figured it out already, we don't care if you're just starting out and don't think you are a "runner" yet, or that you might not be "fast enough".  In fact, this would be when you need the support the most.   Pop your head in and say hi.  We are just a bunch of people who love running and love Disney.  Nothing to be afraid of.



Thanks Waiting!  I certainly could have used the encouragement a couple of years ago when I first started.  Great screen name, btw.  Today is the day for us!  We are off to WDW on the 6:00 flight out of Chicago!


----------



## TheHamm

natsalways said:


> I am pretty slow (halves in the 2:25 range) but love it.





Waiting2goback said:


> With the arrival is @natsalways (welcome) it reminded me last year when I called out the lurkers to join the thread and we got a bunch of new people to join us.  So, if you are a lurker and you are reading this.  Join in and tell us your story.  If you haven't figured it out already, we don't care if you're just starting out and don't think you are a "runner" yet, or that you might not be "fast enough".  In fact, this would be when you need the support the most.   Pop your head in and say hi.  We are just a bunch of people who love running and love Disney.  Nothing to be afraid of.



Per the first post on the thread, it is fine if you are slow,it is fine if you are fast (2:25 is fast for some!), it is the last portion of the above statement that tends to land people here.  It is also fine if you do not currently love running, sometimes we struggle with getting out of bed in the dark, rain, heat, busyness of life.  I'm glad you are here posting or lurking!


----------



## TheHamm

Question regarding Disney and running:  I am going to a fun run in Orlando in a couple of weeks.  I assume I will be sweaty even though it is just for fun, and may not even be chipped.  I have about an hour from the finish to park open, and 4 hours until I need to leave for the airport.  I want to spend all time in the parks, of course!  Do I (1) try to shower at the AKK-Kidani pool because I do not think anyone will check if I am staying at AKL, I think I could get in, and it is close to where I will be running (2) skip the shower thinking everyone in FL will be sweaty anyhow and the people on the plane next to me can just hold their nose?  Skipping the parks to go back to friend's house to shower seems like a sad option 3 that I do not want to be an option, do not shame me into it.
Side note, I sent friend a list of the rides I have not yet completed at WDW and it was longer than I expected.  It also became clear that I have not ridden many things which require the rider to be above 30".  I need all the park time I can get!


----------



## LSUlakes

It's finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *If the cost of DVC and AP (including special event tickets) were the same price, but you can only pick one for life, which would you take? 

I'm going to go with the AP and extras. 

Speaking of DVC, while DW was riding ToT, I went to visit the DVC stand to ask the cast member what would be the perk of buying while on property v/s at home. Wasn't much, but they said you would get a gift card of some amount and while we toured the resort a cast member would entertain our kids. So for anyone thinking about it, that could be helpful. Once DW I was done with ToT I told her I just signed us up for DVC as a joke. Her reaction was surprising, something like, well you know, its probably not a bad idea at the rate we are going. lol


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *If the cost of DVC and AP (including special event tickets) were the same price, but you can only pick one for life, which would you take?



I wish DVC and AP were the same price!  I think if I had to pick just one then I would go for DVC.  I would still buy park tickets, hopefully discounted, but I probably wouldn't pay to stay in the DVC resorts.  I love the Deluxe Resort experience, but I'm too cheap to pay for it


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I don't understand today's question regarding can only choose 1... Does this mean I can only choose to visit the parks, or the resorts? If so, as cool as Disney resorts are, give me rides. And if that's not what you meant, I still choose AP, cause then I could go EVERY DAY, unless the DVC membership is for 15000 points


----------



## cavepig

I would pick AP holder over DVC any day. But, then I've never been DVC so really have no basis except I'm all about the rides.


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> Question regarding Disney and running:  I am going to a fun run in Orlando in a couple of weeks.  I assume I will be sweaty even though it is just for fun, and may not even be chipped.  I have about an hour from the finish to park open, and 4 hours until I need to leave for the airport.  I want to spend all time in the parks, of course!  Do I (1) try to shower at the AKK-Kidani pool because I do not think anyone will check if I am staying at AKL, I think I could get in, and it is close to where I will be running (2) skip the shower thinking everyone in FL will be sweaty anyhow and the people on the plane next to me can just hold their nose?  Skipping the parks to go back to friend's house to shower seems like a sad option 3 that I do not want to be an option, do not shame me into it.
> Side note, I sent friend a list of the rides I have not yet completed at WDW and it was longer than I expected.  It also became clear that I have not ridden many things which require the rider to be above 30".  I need all the park time I can get!


So, for full disclosure, I had sweat dripping down my back just from walking from my car to my front door yesterday. You WILL sweat down here, make no mistake! Some folks can be comfortable just wiping down with baby wipes or paper towels and a sink - is that you? If so, go for it: you'll just get sweaty again walking around. Where are the pool showers at AKV? I don't remember there being any other than in the fitness center, and that will require a room key to enter, so something to consider and investigate.



LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *If the cost of DVC and AP (including special event tickets) were the same price, but you can only pick one for life, which would you take?


ATTQOTD: Oh that's easy - AP! I live 90 miles from WDW and sold my DVC years ago because I couldn't plan trips on short notice anymore.


----------



## ZellyB

Well assuming it's not a choice of resorts over parks, then I choose DVC.  We really do love staying on property, but the price is just crazy, so while we do it some, I always have a hard time justifying the price for deluxe accommodations.  We can already get steeply discounted tickets through the military discounts and can then convert those to AP if we so choose.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: DVC. I have both currently, not sure if we will renew the AP next year. I love being DVC and I love the extras with it. I took the member cruise this year and got to meet Pete Docter and Michael Giacchino. That was awesome. So I will keep my DVC.


----------



## Jules76126

DVC -love the BC, not so much the prices.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: AP for sure. While I enjoyed our stay at BLT, I am not in the hotel room or at the resort for much other than sleeping and getting ready when I am at Disney. I could honestly just camp in a tent at Fort Wilderness and be happy as long as I could go to the parks as much as I wanted.


----------



## natsalways

We are blessed to be DVC already, but if I had to pick, I think I would still choose it.  There are years (gasp) that we may choose not to do Disney, although we haven’t done so yet!  The flexibility is a big part of why we chose to invest in it.  Also, the comment about the member cruise has me thinking about how awesome that would be!  Maybe next year!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: AP! But I’m sure my answer would change if we couldn’t stay at Shades.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *If the cost of DVC and AP (including special event tickets) were the same price, but you can only pick one for life, which would you take?
> 
> I'm going to go with the AP and extras.
> 
> Speaking of DVC, while DW was riding ToT, I went to visit the DVC stand to ask the cast member what would be the perk of buying while on property v/s at home. Wasn't much, but they said you would get a gift card of some amount and while we toured the resort a cast member would entertain our kids. So for anyone thinking about it, that could be helpful. Once DW I was done with ToT I told her I just signed us up for DVC as a joke. Her reaction was surprising, something like, well you know, its probably not a bad idea at the rate we are going. lol



If I can still purchase park tickets I would go DVC because I can and mostly do plan in advance. As with the extras, I think the AP vs DVC discounts are similar enough I would not notice.

And for LSUlakes, YMMV.  We did the tour on-site and got some extra FP for each party member, which was not good on 7DMT (which I still have not been on). Their version of someone entertaining the kids was them in the corner of the room with a coloring book, an iPad, or TV with cartoons.  Several years ago at Aulani they did have a proper toy box and we got free dole whip.  Both times we were told nothing extra for on the spot signing, which we would never have done anyhow.



PrincessV said:


> So, for full disclosure, I had sweat dripping down my back just from walking from my car to my front door yesterday. You WILL sweat down here, make no mistake! Some folks can be comfortable just wiping down with baby wipes or paper towels and a sink - is that you? If so, go for it: you'll just get sweaty again walking around. Where are the pool showers at AKV? I don't remember there being any other than in the fitness center, and that will require a room key to enter, so something to consider and investigate.



Thanks! I remember walking over to the Kidani pool from AKL and not having to use a magic band to get in, and there being a restroom next to the lockers.  Ditto to the main pool area, but I think I read that is still under construction.  Maybe showering is less important than I thought.....


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *If the cost of DVC and AP (including special event tickets) were the same price, but you can only pick one for life, which would you take?


ATTQOTD: This question doesn't really make a ton of sense as there are many apples and oranges involved.  But if I were to translate to how I understand it: Would I rather have free unlimited park entry (AP) or free unlimited on-site deluxe accommodations that I can rent out when I am not using (DVC), I would definitely take DVC because the value would exponentially cover the value of the AP and all the AP perks.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  So what is more expensive DVC or AP's for a family of three?  I always assumed DVC would be.  I guess I'll pick free DVC... which of course would lead to the inevitable AP purchase.  We have non park days (boat rentals, backyard BBQs, hours at the pool) in almost every vacation so might as well stay someplace nice if it's free.  It is free in this scenario right?

Edited to say I totally missed the whole point of this question.  Haha.  Ignore me


----------



## PCFriar80

DVC for me.  Much more than just Disney World.  Better return on the dollar for us!


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: DVC...cause that would include Aulani.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

AntimonyER said:


> Hope you enjoyed your Savannah trip!


We had such a fun trip! A great way to celebrate my mom's 60th bday! Thanks  



KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: AP for sure. While I enjoyed our stay at BLT, I am not in the hotel room or at the resort for much other than sleeping and getting ready when I am at Disney. I could honestly just camp in a tent at Fort Wilderness and be happy as long as I could go to the parks as much as I wanted.


^^ This is how I feel... give me all of the parks!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTFQOTD: I'm confused. I just want the Disney Premier Passport. That is all.


----------



## roxymama

Wasn't there like a rundisney DVC offer a year or two back where you could pre-book a specific weekend?  I wonder how many people actually signed up for that.  (Am I remembering this correctly, that happened right?)


----------



## natsalways

roxymama said:


> Wasn't there like a rundisney DVC offer a year or two back where you could pre-book a specific weekend?  I wonder how many people actually signed up for that.  (Am I remembering this correctly, that happened right?)



Yep, DVC members can register early for the runDisney runs.


----------



## roxymama

natsalways said:


> Yep, DVC members can register early for the runDisney runs.



Oh right.  I was thinking where they offered people the chance to sign up for DVC to have a hotel room for a specific rundisney weekend in perpituity.  It seemed like an odd offer.


----------



## jennamfeo

DopeyBadger said:


> First Call HM (right @jennamfeo?)


Fingers crossed!



DopeyBadger said:


> Looks like 20-40s on those dates the last few years at the time of the race.


*slowly uncrosses fingers*


----------



## Princess KP

roxymama said:


> Wasn't there like a rundisney DVC offer a year or two back where you could pre-book a specific weekend?  I wonder how many people actually signed up for that.  (Am I remembering this correctly, that happened right?)


Yes, they were offering it this past January. I don't know the details but I think it was basically buying points specific to race weekends so there would be some guarantee you would get accommodations. 
I didn't stop to ask because I have trouble saying no to sales people.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> Wasn't there like a rundisney DVC offer a year or two back where you could pre-book a specific weekend?  I wonder how many people actually signed up for that.  (Am I remembering this correctly, that happened right?)





roxymama said:


> Oh right.  I was thinking where they offered people the chance to sign up for DVC to have a hotel room for a specific rundisney weekend in perpituity.  It seemed like an odd offer.



You remember correctly.  It came out right after Marathon Weekend one year.  I think it was 2017, but it could have been 2018 given my failing memory.  I remember thinking it was a really odd offer that required a lot of commitment to a specific race weekend.


----------



## Kazrak

roxymama said:


> Oh right.  I was thinking where they offered people the chance to sign up for DVC to have a hotel room for a specific rundisney weekend in perpituity.  It seemed like an odd offer.



This is a thing, yes.  You can do the guaranteed week option (buy 10% more points and you get to pre-reserve a specific week every year) but instead of it being the same calendar week it's 'whatever weekend has a given runDisney event'.  So you could reserve Star Wars weekend and be fine whenever they move it to to avoid spring break.  It also includes early registration, but it's unclear if that's the same DVC early registration or something special for these purchasers.

It's only available when buying direct, and only at Copper Creek right now.

I have no information whether anybody uses it or whether they intend to expand it to other resorts as they get built.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> *slowly uncrosses fingers*





You want a flat'ish race that is almost always cold, that's the one.  Very few turns as well.  It's a very fast course.


----------



## jmasgat

@LSUlakes  Can you add a race for me please....or maybe I  should just say "run"

November 22  Thundercloud Subs Turkey Trot (5 mi) Austin, TX  (NG/--)

Thanks.


----------



## YawningDodo

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Fall officially starts on Saturday! The end of the brutal summer runs should be coming to a end soon. Per your weather forecast, when (if it hasnt already happened) will you get some relief from the heat? What do you consider temp wise to be relief?



Fall started here in Montana a couple weeks ago! We had another false fall before that, though, so I'm not entirely sure I trust it even though it's stuck around for a bit now. We've been topping out in the 50s and 60s and it's been rainy, but thankfully no floods or hail storms so far (knock on wood!). This is usually the time of year we get those if they're going to happen. It's been in the low 40s when I get up for my run, so juuuuust warm enough that I'm still out in my summer gear, but I'm coming up against that winter deadline to get better layers for those morning runs. I've discovered 45-50 is my ideal. 

As for today's QotD...probably DVC. Park tickets get cheaper per day on long stays; resorts don't. And since I tend to travel either alone or with one other person, the resort is a bigger cost concern than the tickets. Bit of a pain having to plan that far in advance, though....


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Wish we were getting more Fall-like weather here in my part of Canada...just finished a face-melting 8 miler with T+D of 155, humidity had it feeling like 100º


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: AP for sure because I could go to the parks every day, even if I chose to stay offsite in a house or condo (when I can't afford Disney prices!)


----------



## avondale

PrincessV said:


> So, for full disclosure, I had sweat dripping down my back just from walking from my car to my front door yesterday. You WILL sweat down here, make no mistake! Some folks can be comfortable just wiping down with baby wipes or paper towels and a sink - is that you? If so, go for it: you'll just get sweaty again walking around. Where are the pool showers at AKV? I don't remember there being any other than in the fitness center, and that will require a room key to enter, so something to consider and investigate.



I was also going to suggest the wiping down with baby wipes in the restroom.  And bring deodorant to re-apply.    For me, I think I would do that along with a change of clothes.  Even if you're not "racing", in those temperatures you'll be completely soaked with sweat.  A change into dry clothes will probably help a lot, even if you end up sweating through some of them.


----------



## TheHamm

avondale said:


> I was also going to suggest the wiping down with baby wipes in the restroom.  And bring deodorant to re-apply.    For me, I think I would do that along with a change of clothes.  Even if you're not "racing", in those temperatures you'll be completely soaked with sweat.  A change into dry clothes will probably help a lot, even if you end up sweating through some of them.



Thanks!  What I am choosing to read is that the answer is run, wipe down & change, and look for a fun pre-park breakfast!  And maybe change again in the airport if I have any clean clothes left


----------



## flav

huskies90 said:


> if I were to translate to how I understand it: Would I rather have free unlimited park entry (AP) or free unlimited on-site deluxe accommodations that I can rent out when I am not using (DVC), I would definitely take DVC because the value would exponentially cover the value of the AP and all the AP perks.



Same here, and it means Aulani, WDW, DL, cruises, even a beach location.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If the cost of DVC and AP (including special event tickets) were the same price, but you can only pick one for life, which would you take?


DVC because with that you can get discounted or DVC annual passes. The accommodations are also pretty great and it can be used on cruises, Aulani, DL and more.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Oh right.  I was thinking where they offered people the chance to sign up for DVC to have a hotel room for a specific rundisney weekend in perpituity.  It seemed like an odd offer.


Yes it was with the WL DVC.


----------



## flav

TheHamm said:


> Thanks!  What I am choosing to read is that the answer is run, wipe down & change, and look for a fun pre-park breakfast!  And maybe change again in the airport if I have any clean clothes left


For the wipe down portion of that plan, I found that wipes are great but leave me a bit sticky so I also carry a small gym towel and wet a corner of it with water to complete the wipe and to dry myself better.


----------



## opusone

roxymama said:


> Wasn't there like a rundisney DVC offer a year or two back where you could pre-book a specific weekend?  I wonder how many people actually signed up for that.  (Am I remembering this correctly, that happened right?)



Announcement: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ches-new-vacation-options-for-rundisney-fans/

runDisney Guaranteed Event Weeks: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/rundisney-weeks/


----------



## flav

Last minute advice needed, please.

I am running Montreal RnR Half-Marathon tomorrow. I have found no information on what type of gel they will provide, nobody knew at the Expo, very strange. Usually, I would have practice at least once with it but now I can’t, I just don’t know. I never had a digestion problem linked to gel, just less energy sometimes.

At least, having run the 5k this morning, I can only presume that the energy/electrolyte drink will be the same, so Orange Gatorade.

So, here is the aid station line-up (Water, E drink, Gel, Banana) And according to the map there is no bathroom whatsoever (!).

2.5km W+E
5km W+E
7.5km W
10km W+E
12.5km W+E
15km W+E+G
17.5km W+E
20km W+B
21.1km finish

What scenario seems better in terms of carrying/intake/unknown gel?
I can add some cubes to this either to tie me over or to replace the unknown gel if too gross.

Scenario 1: 
My gel at 5km, my gel at 10km, my own or the unknown gel at 15km

Scenario 2: 
My gel before the start, my gel at 7.5km, my gel at 12.5km, my gel at 17.5km

TIA


----------



## opusone

flav said:


> Last minute advice needed, please.
> 
> I am running Montreal RnR Half-Marathon tomorrow. I have found no information on what type of gel they will provide, nobody knew at the Expo, very strange. Usually, I would have practice at least once with it but now I can’t, I just don’t know. I never had a digestion problem linked to gel, just less energy sometimes.
> 
> At least, having run the 5k this morning, I can only presume that the energy/electrolyte drink will be the same, so Orange Gatorade.
> 
> So, here is the aid station line-up (Water, E drink, Gel, Banana) And according to the map there is no bathroom whatsoever (!).
> 
> 2.5km W+E
> 5km W+E
> 7.5km W
> 10km W+E
> 12.5km W+E
> 15km W+E+G
> 17.5km W+E
> 20km W+B
> 21.1km finish
> 
> What scenario seems better in terms of carrying/intake/unknown gel?
> I can add some cubes to this either to tie me over or to replace the unknown gel if too gross.
> 
> Scenario 1:
> My gel at 5km, my gel at 10km, my own or the unknown gel at 15km
> 
> Scenario 2:
> My gel before the start, my gel at 7.5km, my gel at 12.5km, my gel at 17.5km
> 
> TIA



I would just carry the extra gel and not use the on-course gel.


----------



## camaker

flav said:


> Last minute advice needed, please.
> 
> I am running Montreal RnR Half-Marathon tomorrow. I have found no information on what type of gel they will provide, nobody knew at the Expo, very strange. Usually, I would have practice at least once with it but now I can’t, I just don’t know. I never had a digestion problem linked to gel, just less energy sometimes.
> 
> At least, having run the 5k this morning, I can only presume that the energy/electrolyte drink will be the same, so Orange Gatorade.
> 
> So, here is the aid station line-up (Water, E drink, Gel, Banana) And according to the map there is no bathroom whatsoever (!).
> 
> 2.5km W+E
> 5km W+E
> 7.5km W
> 10km W+E
> 12.5km W+E
> 15km W+E+G
> 17.5km W+E
> 20km W+B
> 21.1km finish
> 
> What scenario seems better in terms of carrying/intake/unknown gel?
> I can add some cubes to this either to tie me over or to replace the unknown gel if too gross.
> 
> Scenario 1:
> My gel at 5km, my gel at 10km, my own or the unknown gel at 15km
> 
> Scenario 2:
> My gel before the start, my gel at 7.5km, my gel at 12.5km, my gel at 17.5km
> 
> TIA



I would just carry my own gels and not take a risk with on course gels during the race. When a race features nutrition I haven’t tried during training what I like to do is carry my own gels for the race and when I pass the race nutrition point(s) I’ll take a sample or two and pocket them. Then I can try them out in a training run later so that I can be prepared if I run across them again at another race.


----------



## natsalways

opusone said:


> I would just carry the extra gel and not use the on-course gel.



I agree with this advice.  I didn’t carry my own he for the WDW Marathon this year and really suffered for it.  Definitely needed the gel with which I was accustomed.


----------



## apdebord

flav said:


> Last minute advice needed, please.
> 
> I am running Montreal RnR Half-Marathon tomorrow. I have found no information on what type of gel they will provide, nobody knew at the Expo, very strange. Usually, I would have practice at least once with it but now I can’t, I just don’t know. I never had a digestion problem linked to gel, just less energy sometimes.
> 
> At least, having run the 5k this morning, I can only presume that the energy/electrolyte drink will be the same, so Orange Gatorade.
> 
> So, here is the aid station line-up (Water, E drink, Gel, Banana) And according to the map there is no bathroom whatsoever (!).
> 
> 2.5km W+E
> 5km W+E
> 7.5km W
> 10km W+E
> 12.5km W+E
> 15km W+E+G
> 17.5km W+E
> 20km W+B
> 21.1km finish
> 
> What scenario seems better in terms of carrying/intake/unknown gel?
> I can add some cubes to this either to tie me over or to replace the unknown gel if too gross.
> 
> Scenario 1:
> My gel at 5km, my gel at 10km, my own or the unknown gel at 15km
> 
> Scenario 2:
> My gel before the start, my gel at 7.5km, my gel at 12.5km, my gel at 17.5km
> 
> TIA



I just ran RnR Virginia Beach and it was SiS Energy gels. Not sure if they do the same for every race. I had tried 2 before hand with no issues and they seemed to work well. They are not very gel-ish and you don’t need water with them. I would still take my own gel if I were you just in case and use it when you normally would. I did the same at RnR, but took a SiS at the halfway point because I was struggling with the weather.


----------



## SheHulk

flav said:


> Last minute advice needed, please.
> 
> I am running Montreal RnR Half-Marathon tomorrow. I have found no information on what type of gel they will provide, nobody knew at the Expo, very strange. Usually, I would have practice at least once with it but now I can’t, I just don’t know. I never had a digestion problem linked to gel, just less energy sometimes.


SiS gels at the RnR Philly Half last weekend too. I didn't try it because I brought my own.


----------



## Wendy98

Race Recap:  Hudepohl 14K Brewery Run

OMG, how the weather changed overnight for the better--low 60s and overcast.  This race has a 7k and 14k option and I did the 14k.  I know, instant PR because how often do you run a 14K?  It all has to do with the beer theme of the race and series (5K in March, 1 mile in May during Flying Pig Weekend, and then the 7/14k).  I have never been able to do this race because of soccer, cross country, or injury.  I wanted to use this as a tune up for Chicago and because the Beer Series races are fun.  Last year's winning women's time was 58:00.  I ran 56:04 (6:27 pace) today and was 7th overall.  Although I would have liked to placed, I was happy with my performance.  Results are screwed up because they have 3 people who obviously ran the 7k, in the top 10 women's 14k.  Trust me, I know exactly who was ahead of me and by how much.  I placed first in my age group which is nothing exciting.  I won a 6 pack of beer but they said I would have to come back and get it because they didn't have official printout for 14k yet.  I asked them if they could roll it to the next person because I couldn't stick around (soccer games).  It was yucky Hudepohl beer and the beer snob in me was not waiting for it.


----------



## flav

apdebord said:


> I just ran RnR Virginia Beach and it was SiS Energy gels. Not sure if they do the same for every race. I had tried 2 before hand with no issues and they seemed to work well. They are not very gel-ish and you don’t need water with them. I would still take my own gel if I were you just in case and use it when you normally would. I did the same at RnR, but took a SiS at the halfway point because I was struggling with the weather.


Yes, after (a lot) of searching, it seems that SIS have an exclusivity agreement with RnR... But they do not appear to  sell in Canada. That would explain the lack of publicity around them.

And thanks for all the advice. I will carry 3 gels plus some cubes and keep the SIS as a future sampler.


----------



## TheHamm

I would like to change my answer to the Fall question. it is here! I broke out the capris for the 48 degree run in the dark and grabbed a half gallon of apple cider on my way home.


----------



## AFwifelife

48 degrees is winter here lol. I just got excited to see the high is 78 today!


----------



## tidefan

AFwifelife said:


> 48 degrees is winter here lol. I just got excited to see the high is 78 today!


High is 90 here today (sigh...)


----------



## AFwifelife

tidefan said:


> High is 90 here today (sigh...)



The Storm app changed its mind. Now showing 89 as the high with a current feels like of 92.


----------



## GreatLakes

Had a nice 7 mile run in 62 degree whether yesterday and a 5k just barely into the 50s today. We dropped something like 25 degree on the first day of spring like someone just turned down a thermostat. Now I'll find out if those hot weather miles paid off.


----------



## kleph

the torrential rains dropped temps a good 10 degrees here in north texas. so the long run to cap off peak week went remarkably well. but there were some unusual obstacles on the trail this morning.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## PrincessV

It doesn't rank as "fall", but... my 7 miler Sat morning was ever so slightly more pleasant than previous weeks have been! I mean, yeah - partly because I did half of it in the dark, but even when the sun rose, it felt a degree or two cooler than the previous week. According to my app, it was 79* when I started, 82* when I ended, avg 85% humidity. Only in FL is that considered progress toward fall, amIright?!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *I'm going to try to make this question easy to understand, but I think I am setting up for a FAIL here. Let's say you are traveling for a race and its a distance in which you could either fly or drive to. Which do you prefer? What if any changes would driving v/s flying have on your pre race plans? Post race plans? 

ATTQOTD: I would prefer to drive more times than not because I am more comfortable doing so. However I have flown before and the main difference is I wear compression socks during my flight and when I drive I do not.


----------



## Capang

QOTD: fly, if it is longer than a couple hours drive. Only because I hate sitting in a car for long stretches.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Let's say you are traveling for a race and its a distance in which you could either fly or drive to. Which do you prefer? What if any changes would driving v/s flying have on your pre race plans? Post race plans?
> 
> .



No FAIL to the question, I think I understand.

I enjoy flying to a race destination but it involves quite a bit more planning and cost.  Sometimes a "runcation" works and I will build in a few days to enjoy the trip.

I PREFER to drive to the destination.   Gives me more freedom to pack whatever I want, flexibility with my time as I can control my schedule instead of adhering to the airlines, and many times I can avoid a hotel by simply getting up early to go to the race destination.   I tend to get to the race and leave quickly to get home.  Cuts down on the costs and time away from home.  This strategy allows me to do more races instead of just a few.     

One downside is the Post race beverages and parties tend to be more tame if I am driving back the same day.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: This one's easy - I'll ALWAYS drive over flying when it's possible! I hate the flying experience with every fiber of my being, from the seats that make my back spasm, to the ridiculous amount of time it takes, to being stuck in a tube full of other people, to the TSA theater, and on and on. HATE. it. I'd very much like to travel overseas again some day, but am basically waiting to be able to afford the time and money it would take to go by boat.

ETA: I also really, really LOVE driving and my favorite kind of vacation is of the road trip variety. However, I really, really do _not_ love driving 2 hours across I-4, which is the only traveling I do for races. But I enjoy not being limited to what I can bring with me, and I prefer to have a car to get around WDW, and I'm not aware of any flights I could take instead of driving, anyway. So I-4 it is.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm going to try to make this question easy to understand, but I think I am setting up for a FAIL here. Let's say you are traveling for a race and its a distance in which you could either fly or drive to. Which do you prefer? What if any changes would driving v/s flying have on your pre race plans? Post race plans?


Flying, it’s quicker and I don’t have to do the driving. With a running event the flight won’t allow for as much stiff-ness as driving would.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: Honestly, I don't think I would go to a race that I couldn't drive to. My wife and I have higher priorities than running races for our funds, so unless its a local race, or we were going to be in the area anyways I won't be traveling specifically to run a race. The exception is Disney races, I am allowed to plan a trip specifically for those, as long as I know its going to be a LOT more expensive than just the entry... hotel, tickets, food, etc. for my whole family, if I am running at Disney, we are GOING to Disney, haha.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
FLY for anything more than 4 hours away.  I'm not above the DTW->MDW flights for work because I am not paying and I can just nap. I spent enough time flying all over for work that it is air travel is never a problem unless I have tiny people to take with me or I find myself not speaking a local language during some sort of natural disaster.  I generally pack pretty light, so taking all the possible race gear with me should still be no problem. Flying does not make my eyes hurt. Flying allows me to take a nap.  Flying lets my body move around more.  Flying lets me watch a movie!  If we could have the Japan-style trains (all Nozumi, none of that local train mis-mash) I would pick that over flying.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I would prefer to drive- I like the flexibility that a car provides. We are in a unique spot where it takes us about 2.5 hours to get to a decent sized airport, so when we fly, we have a road trip first anyway.

A good example of this would be the distance to Chicago for us. Chi is about a 9.5 drive, but by the time we drive to the airport, park, get there early enough and fly, we invest at least 6 hours into flying. That's about the max distance I'd drive before really considering flying- if we go to Chicago for work though, we always fly.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm going to try to make this question easy to understand, but I think I am setting up for a FAIL here. Let's say you are traveling for a race and its a distance in which you could either fly or drive to. Which do you prefer? What if any changes would driving v/s flying have on your pre race plans? Post race plans?



I'd likely drive though there could be some extenuating circumstances around a particular trip.  I'm usually traveling with someone else to a race, either the family or a friend, so the cost of a flight for each of us + rental car or public transportation (which I hate in general) + the extra time at the airport is usually not worth it.  My cutoff is usually about 8 hours for that.


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD: We drive about 8 hours. So I hit @GreatLakes cutoff pretty much exactly. Disclaimer - DH drives most of the time. Like @run.minnie.miles , I am a distance from an airport. If I drive to ATL, it is about 2.5 hrs and sometimes closer to 4 with Atlanta traffic. If I have to be there 1-2 hours ahead of time and then add time to get to Orlando, get on Magical Express to get to a resort or pick up bags and taxi or Uber over to WDW, I will have spent the same time as the drive. Driving is cheaper since are buying three airplane seats, we can pack all we want (including all the clothes, electronics, liquids such as toiletries and drinks), and have no set schedule as to what time we leave. I will say that traffic on I-4 from the east coast can get bad coming through Orlando, but it is a breeze compared to traveling through Atlanta. Often we leave the night before and drive about 6 hours, stop for the night at a cheap (non-Disney) hotel, travel on in the next morning, and check in and head for a park while we wait for our "Your room is ready" text.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm going to try to make this question easy to understand, but I think I am setting up for a FAIL here. Let's say you are traveling for a race and its a distance in which you could either fly or drive to. Which do you prefer? What if any changes would driving v/s flying have on your pre race plans? Post race plans?



ATTQOTD:  Definitely drive.  More things are under my control if I drive.  I hate the security lines and associated issues at the airport.    Like you, I also wear compression socks when I fly because my calves are very uncomfortable if I don't.  So if I had to run the same day that I flew, I would worry a bit about recovery.  Also, I get pretty dehydrated when I fly, despite my best efforts, and so I would worry that would affect my race as well.

As for pre/post race...I don't usually do anything except the race, so I get there, do the race, and come home.  I can't see much changing with that.  If I flew, I'd probably be annoyed at the way the flight schedule didn't connect well with my race time.    But I would say that flying soon after a hard run effort can make those legs even more uncomfortable.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I would always prefer to drive.  I am not a good flier.  If I don't start taking Meclazine a week prior to a flight, I will get sick on the plane.  I also can sadly only drink water or ginger ale prior to and during.  I am the worst when it's a short flight that goes straight up and barely cruises at full altitude before starting the descent.  So if we fly internationally, I prefer to drive to the airport that I'm getting the direct fly out of (typically Dulles) instead of taking the 30 minute flight from Norfolk to connect.  The last time we went to Europe, our transatlantic flight was out of Newark so we flew from Richmond to Newark in a storm and I then threw up the entire way to Copenhagen in the tiny airplane bathroom.  FUN!

For races, we've learned that we tend to overpack, so driving just makes more sense.  Our drive to WDW is about 11 hours, sometimes we stop south of Jacksonville to break it up, but for marathon weekend I think we plan to drive straight through (but stay at Universal night 1).  I tend to drive on road trips because I can't sleep in the car, so I let DH sleep.  I also hate to make stops, so if he's sleeping he's not requesting I find a restroom every 5 minutes. 

@LSUlakes could you please remove the Crawlin' Crab Half Marathon for me from the schedule on 7 October? Because of the PF pain I've been dealing with, I'm switching to the 5K option:

October
06 - apdebord - Crawlin' Crab 5K (33:57 / N/A)


----------



## TheHamm

After following the thread for some time, I have retained some information and cannot find what I am looking for by the search function.  Can anyone share their knowledge?

1.  Strava- the times do not agree with my Garmin output.  The garmin is consistently slower.  As this is more disparate when I am in certain places on the map, I am guessing Strava considers something closer to Garmin's 'moving time.' Can anyone comment as to if this is reasonable?  I do not pause for street crossings or water fountain stops as I consider them all a part of the run {an option to rest, or water that I would stop for in a race anyhow}, but I do not know that this is really a good or a bad thing.
2.  Previous posts suggested fueling for runs over 1.5 hours, so I gave it a go this weekend.  I realized I  have no idea when or how much to use.  I went for a clif bloc square at about 45 minutes because I knew I would have a drinking fountain available and another at about 1:20, also because I was passing a fountain.  How early/often/much do you aim for?  Does it make a difference that I go out in the AM before breakfast?  Should I expect to see a difference in performance, recovery, or nothing at this time because I am not going long/far enough yet?  I'm going to try something else next time because while my stomach was fine, I feel like it is still coating my teeth.
3.  Somewhere after 90 minutes, I got what I can only describe as 'fuzzy buns,' which is likely not a realistic description. It was not painful, but almost like when your foot falls asleep because it was in an uncomfortable position.  I found it bizarre and was concerned so I decided to turn around and head toward home so I am not sure if it would have persisted.  Is this normal (ish?) and something to run through?  It was fine by the time I got home.


----------



## KingLlama

Question....I haven't run a race since June, but I've got my race schedule charted out from October through next May. The first one is a trail 5k. I've never done a trail race before. in fact, I've never even done a trail run before, period. Since this one is a local 5k, I thought it might be a nice intro to it.

Do I need spikes for a trail race? Does it depend on the conditions? I realize this is a complete newbie question, but when it comes to trail running, that's exactly what I am.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm going to try to make this question easy to understand, but I think I am setting up for a FAIL here. Let's say you are traveling for a race and its a distance in which you could either fly or drive to. Which do you prefer? What if any changes would driving v/s flying have on your pre race plans? Post race plans?



Drive, definitely drive, at least for races under 6-8 hours away by car. I love flying overseas but hate traveling domestically.


----------



## LSUlakes

KingLlama said:


> Question....I haven't run a race since June, but I've got my race schedule charted out from October through next May. The first one is a trail 5k. I've never done a trail race before. in fact, I've never even done a trail run before, period. Since this one is a local 5k, I thought it might be a nice intro to it.
> 
> Do I need spikes for a trail race? Does it depend on the conditions? I realize this is a complete newbie question, but when it comes to trail running, that's exactly what I am.



I think this depends a lot on what type of trail you are running. I am no expert, but I would think more times that not you probably do not need spikes.


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> 2.  Previous posts suggested fueling for runs over 1.5 hours, so I gave it a go this weekend.  I realized I  have no idea when or how much to use.  I went for a clif bloc square at about 45 minutes because I knew I would have a drinking fountain available and another at about 1:20, also because I was passing a fountain.  How early/often/much do you aim for?  Does it make a difference that I go out in the AM before breakfast?  Should I expect to see a difference in performance, recovery, or nothing at this time because I am not going long/far enough yet?  I'm going to try something else next time because while my stomach was fine, I feel like it is still coating my teeth.


The general advice is to aim for 100 calories per hour. I started with that and tweaked as needed: I now aim for 100+ calories every 45 minutes, taken via gels. I never run on an empty stomach, so I can't comment on that part. And I have chronic hypoglycemia, so I may need more glucose than the average bear, just trying to keep my blood sugar near normal range. I also carry a handheld water bottle, and I sip every 1/2 mile, so I don't have to wait to take fuel until I'm at a water station/fountain/etc., and for big mileage - say, over 16 miles - I use Tailwind or whatever glucose-y water is on a race course, in addition to gels every 45 minutes. I can't speak to how fuel might impact performance/recovery because I've never, ever gone more than an hour _without_ fuel, but I know in regular, every day life if my blood-sugar bottoms out, it's brutal: shaking, nausea, confusion, weakness. I would guess that for the average runner, it might be a more mild version of that?

Sorry - I've got nothing helpful to offer on the other two queries! But I'm sure ore knowledgeable folks will be along soon for those.



KingLlama said:


> Do I need spikes for a trail race? Does it depend on the conditions? I realize this is a complete newbie question, but when it comes to trail running, that's exactly what I am.


totally depends on the trail and conditions, I'd think. I've never owned trail shoes, but run on trails nearly every run - "my" trails are mostly packed sand, crushed shell, gravel or packed dirt, and road shoes work just fine. I might want to consider a trail shoe, though if running a lot of roots, rocks, slippery/muddy spots, etc., just to have more grip.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I am the same as @run.minnie.miles and my closest airports are 2.5 hours (Vegas) and 3 hours (Phoenix). But I would rather drive than fly. I am a 4.5 hour drive from the Anaheim/LA area and I will always drive there. I am a 6 hour drive from San Diego and would rather drive than fly there too. It just seems cheaper for me to choose to drive because I can pack so much more and booze and have a car... So I feel like if the destination is less than 6 hours that I would choose driving over flying.


----------



## GreatLakes

TheHamm said:


> After following the thread for some time, I have retained some information and cannot find what I am looking for by the search function.  Can anyone share their knowledge?
> 
> 1.  Strava- the times do not agree with my Garmin output.  The garmin is consistently slower.  As this is more disparate when I am in certain places on the map, I am guessing Strava considers something closer to Garmin's 'moving time.' Can anyone comment as to if this is reasonable?  I do not pause for street crossings or water fountain stops as I consider them all a part of the run {an option to rest, or water that I would stop for in a race anyhow}, but I do not know that this is really a good or a bad thing.
> 2.  Previous posts suggested fueling for runs over 1.5 hours, so I gave it a go this weekend.  I realized I  have no idea when or how much to use.  I went for a clif bloc square at about 45 minutes because I knew I would have a drinking fountain available and another at about 1:20, also because I was passing a fountain.  How early/often/much do you aim for?  Does it make a difference that I go out in the AM before breakfast?  Should I expect to see a difference in performance, recovery, or nothing at this time because I am not going long/far enough yet?  I'm going to try something else next time because while my stomach was fine, I feel like it is still coating my teeth.
> 3.  Somewhere after 90 minutes, I got what I can only describe as 'fuzzy buns,' which is likely not a realistic description. It was not painful, but almost like when your foot falls asleep because it was in an uncomfortable position.  I found it bizarre and was concerned so I decided to turn around and head toward home so I am not sure if it would have persisted.  Is this normal (ish?) and something to run through?  It was fine by the time I got home.



1. I just looked at my 7 mile run from this weekend and both Garmin and Strava have it down to the second as far as total time goes.  The moving time is off by 3 seconds in Strava but the elapsed time is the same.  Are you uploading right from your device to both?  I just upload to Garmin then let that sync over so that might be why they are equal.  Strava may interpret the raw .fit data from the device differently so that is worth a look.

2. Fueling strategy varies a lot from person to person.  A lot of it depends on your heart rate and how efficient you are at using fat as fuel during runs...which goes back to heart rate training.  I think your best option is to track what you try, how you feel, and compare it to what time of day you ate and ran.  I'm not sure a straight up x calories per y minutes or miles is useful.

3. I can't say I've ever had that sensation but it sounds like a pinched verve of some sort.  I did have some numbness going down the side of my leg once but not quite what you described.  I had some scar tissue on my IT band that a few Graston sessions took care of.  Now I am pretty consistent with my foam rolling and don't have that problem any longer.



KingLlama said:


> Question....I haven't run a race since June, but I've got my race schedule charted out from October through next May. The first one is a trail 5k. I've never done a trail race before. in fact, I've never even done a trail run before, period. Since this one is a local 5k, I thought it might be a nice intro to it.
> 
> Do I need spikes for a trail race? Does it depend on the conditions? I realize this is a complete newbie question, but when it comes to trail running, that's exactly what I am.



I doubt you need spikes.  Like some others mentioned what shoes you wear depends a lot on the trails you will run.  Soft sand and grass you are probably safe with your road shoes.  Wooded trails with roots and rocks and loose dirt you may need additional traction.  Stream or river crossings you may need something that lets you drain the water from your shoes.  I suspect as long as you are careful and aren't trying to race as fast as possible your street shoes will be fine for a first race, just be careful any time you change direction and be conscious of what you foot is coming down on.


----------



## kbenson13

Race Recap!

23 - Kbenson13 - Run Houston! U of H 10k (50:00 / 47:22)

I was seriously regretting signing up for this race.  Late September is still dang hot in Houston and running for 50 minutes at max speed in the heat and humidity seemed like a worse and worse idea as the race got closer and closer.

Then, at the beginning of last week, I got sick.  It was just a nasty cold (with a fever, chills and feelings of weakness--it was great!), but it knocked me out of running for most of my one-week taper.  Also, I'm not sure I was really over being sick until *maybe* Saturday but may I'm still not?  Who knows....

And the last half of last week was spent in Denver at the Great American Beer Festival, which I go to every year.  (I think I have mentioned I'm a craft beer fan before.  Wondering if any other craft beer fans on this site have ever been?  If not--you should definitely go!  It's an amazing time.)  Not the best way to end the taper, though I did get my final two pre-race runs in in the lovely weather they were having in the Mile High City while I was there.  

The one saving grace is that it rained like crazy in Houston on Saturday, pushing temps down for this race on Sunday by about 10 degrees.  It was hardly "cool" but a race time temperature of 73 degrees beat the pants off of the 83 degrees (plus) I was fearing.

This is the first time I raced a 10K for time, and only the second time I've "raced" the distance.  I was a little nervous and had a lot of adrenaline going at the start.  Unfortunately, this means I got off to a FAST start, going well over a minute per mile faster than my planned pace.  I *really* paid for the later in the race.  As the race went on, the sun came from behind the clouds and it got hotter just as I was running out of gas from my fast start.  This meant miles 3-6.2 were a suffer fest for me.  I seriously considered walking at several points, but powered through.  I even picked up the pace for the last mile.

Now here's the crazy thing.  My official time was 47:22, good for 7:38/mile pace.   This was more or less my goal race pace, before T&D adjustment and about 10 seconds/mile faster than goal pace as adjusted.  I couldn't be more thrilled with that result!  BUT, I'm skeptical of it.  My GPS said I only ran 5.85 miles, rather than 6.22.  That seems like a pretty huge discrepancy.  I haven't seen anything from the race organizers that would indicate that they short-measured the course.  Their website states that all of their races are USAT&F certified though, so maybe it was just the GPS?  It was a 2-loop course and there were several switchbacks on each loop.  I can only think that these switchbacks screwed up the GPS.  

Anyway I hope it's an accurate time because if it is, then I did a heck of a job despite some late setbacks and poor race-day pace execution.  If I did do this well, I give a ton of credit to @DopeyBadger for creating my training program and being an encouraging voice along the way.

Oh, I finished 6th in my age group (out of 59) and 63rd out of 1075.  Not bad for a newbie runner!

If you got this far, thanks for reading my recap!


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> 1. Strava- the times do not agree with my Garmin output. The garmin is consistently slower. As this is more disparate when I am in certain places on the map, I am guessing Strava considers something closer to Garmin's 'moving time.' Can anyone comment as to if this is reasonable? I do not pause for street crossings or water fountain stops as I consider them all a part of the run {an option to rest, or water that I would stop for in a race anyhow}, but I do not know that this is really a good or a bad thing.



It has to do with the two different GPS devices if you are running them concurrently.  More often than not, the Garmin is likely to be the accurate one of the two since that is it's primary purpose.  Like all GPS devices it pings you within a certain "ring".  So the larger the "ring" the more error in the measurement.  That adds up over time and thus you end up with a longer distance.  Look closely at the maps that the two devices generate and see how much running you're doing in your neighbor's backyards.  That usually accounts for the extra distance.  I've seen the difference as high as 5% between phone based GPS and Garmin.

It also comes down to how often the GPS device is pinging.  A device that pings more often (like a Garmin at once per second) will have less error in the measurement.  So if you stop at a stop sign, then when you stop and start may be a source of discrepancy depending on where it falls within the "ping" of the devices.

It also comes down to how the two devices interpret the data packets information.  Thus you'll find when only running one device (Garmin) at a time but transferring the data over to the other (Strava), you may still see some discrepancies.  Although in most cases this discrepancy in distance is very small (like 0.01-0.05 miles).



TheHamm said:


> 2. Previous posts suggested fueling for runs over 1.5 hours, so I gave it a go this weekend. I realized I have no idea when or how much to use. I went for a clif bloc square at about 45 minutes because I knew I would have a drinking fountain available and another at about 1:20, also because I was passing a fountain. How early/often/much do you aim for? Does it make a difference that I go out in the AM before breakfast? Should I expect to see a difference in performance, recovery, or nothing at this time because I am not going long/far enough yet? I'm going to try something else next time because while my stomach was fine, I feel like it is still coating my teeth.



As @PrincessV and @GreatLakes said it can be a very individual number for a variety of reasons.  Unless you get a metabolic efficiency profile testing done, then you won't have an exact number.  But you can get a ballpark from some calculations.  Just head to that calculator I sent you to earlier.  Your primary purpose for fueling right now is just making sure you find something you can tolerate, and that you allow your body to recover for the next running effort.  It's not until you go above 120 min in most circumstances that you'll find you really needed to take anything.  And again, your storage may only be low in those cases because of prior training and not because you'll necessarily have to have it for race day.  I think when taking it in during training you won't necessarily notice anything different.  But if you decided not to take it in and ran for 120 min+ then you're likely to notice the lack of it at that point.  So it's more of a, you'll notice if you don't more than if you do.  So as long as things feel normal and you're able to maintain appropriate fitness relative paces without a fade, then you're doing something right.  I'd say it's more key in these purposes to not exceed 90 grams carbs per hour though.  Although, there aren't many people pushing it that far.


----------



## apdebord

TheHamm said:


> After following the thread for some time, I have retained some information and cannot find what I am looking for by the search function.  Can anyone share their knowledge?
> 
> 1.  Strava- the times do not agree with my Garmin output.  The garmin is consistently slower.  As this is more disparate when I am in certain places on the map, I am guessing Strava considers something closer to Garmin's 'moving time.' Can anyone comment as to if this is reasonable?  I do not pause for street crossings or water fountain stops as I consider them all a part of the run {an option to rest, or water that I would stop for in a race anyhow}, but I do not know that this is really a good or a bad thing.
> 2.  Previous posts suggested fueling for runs over 1.5 hours, so I gave it a go this weekend.  I realized I  have no idea when or how much to use.  I went for a clif bloc square at about 45 minutes because I knew I would have a drinking fountain available and another at about 1:20, also because I was passing a fountain.  How early/often/much do you aim for?  Does it make a difference that I go out in the AM before breakfast?  Should I expect to see a difference in performance, recovery, or nothing at this time because I am not going long/far enough yet?  I'm going to try something else next time because while my stomach was fine, I feel like it is still coating my teeth.
> 3.  Somewhere after 90 minutes, I got what I can only describe as 'fuzzy buns,' which is likely not a realistic description. It was not painful, but almost like when your foot falls asleep because it was in an uncomfortable position.  I found it bizarre and was concerned so I decided to turn around and head toward home so I am not sure if it would have persisted.  Is this normal (ish?) and something to run through?  It was fine by the time I got home.



1) I don't have a Garmin, but I do use Strava.  I have to save each run in Strava as a "race" in order to get my actual pace and time; because I do intervals, it sometimes won't include my walking time.

2) I get very hangry when I run.  For anything over an hour, I take a GU before I begin, then take 1 clif blok each mile.  They do feel funny on my teeth, but I've gotten used to them.  I suck on them for a little while to ease that feeling.  On bad runs, I use those as motivation.  If it's 10 or more miles, I'll take a 2nd GU at the halfway point.  All summer I've had to use Tailwind or Skratch for practically every run, but typically I will only carry a calorie drink at 5 or more miles.

3) I'm not sure, hopefully it's nothing!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: A lot of variables on this one for me. If I am the one having to drive, I can manage 3 hours tops if I'm having to drive home shortly after the race. I get so stiff in the drivers seat - I recently had a calf cramp up on me after my most recent half, and that was only a 45 minute drive. That being said, I would very likely drive anywhere that is less than 8-10 hours, primarily to save money, especially if I'm not the one driving or not having to drive home the day of the race.

I really prefer flying, but it's not cheap, especially when taking the whole family. I have and will fly for all Disney races because I can't stand the thought of getting in a car for 20 plus hours after all that running.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Drive, always.

Mostly so I can bring a sporting good's store amount of stuff for possible weather conditions and lots of of carb-loading beverages.



kbenson13 said:


> Oh, I finished 6th in my age group (out of 59) and 63rd out of 1075. Not bad for a newbie runner!
> 
> If you got this far, thanks for reading my recap!



Congrats on a great race!


----------



## Sanchez

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I am the same as @run.minnie.miles and my closest airports are 2.5 hours (Vegas) and 3 hours (Phoenix). But I would rather drive than fly. I am a 4.5 hour drive from the Anaheim/LA area and I will always drive there. I am a 6 hour drive from San Diego and would rather drive than fly there too. It just seems cheaper for me to choose to drive because I can pack so much more and booze and have a car... So I feel like if the destination is less than 6 hours that I would choose driving over flying.



I am with you - six hours is my max drive these days. While we live 10-15 minutes from the Charleston airport we do not have many options for non-stop flights. Atlanta is a five hour drive and Orlando just under six so those are usually drives.

I did drive to a tri in Miami last May. Lugging the bike and all of the other equipment was too much for a flight.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kbenson13 said:


> Race Recap!
> 
> 23 - Kbenson13 - Run Houston! U of H 10k (50:00 / 47:22)
> 
> I was seriously regretting signing up for this race.  Late September is still dang hot in Houston and running for 50 minutes at max speed in the heat and humidity seemed like a worse and worse idea as the race got closer and closer.
> 
> Then, at the beginning of last week, I got sick.  It was just a nasty cold (with a fever, chills and feelings of weakness--it was great!), but it knocked me out of running for most of my one-week taper.  Also, I'm not sure I was really over being sick until *maybe* Saturday but may I'm still not?  Who knows....
> 
> And the last half of last week was spent in Denver at the Great American Beer Festival, which I go to every year.  (I think I have mentioned I'm a craft beer fan before.  Wondering if any other craft beer fans on this site have ever been?  If not--you should definitely go!  It's an amazing time.)  Not the best way to end the taper, though I did get my final two pre-race runs in in the lovely weather they were having in the Mile High City while I was there.
> 
> The one saving grace is that it rained like crazy in Houston on Saturday, pushing temps down for this race on Sunday by about 10 degrees.  It was hardly "cool" but a race time temperature of 73 degrees beat the pants off of the 83 degrees (plus) I was fearing.
> 
> This is the first time I raced a 10K for time, and only the second time I've "raced" the distance.  I was a little nervous and had a lot of adrenaline going at the start.  Unfortunately, this means I got off to a FAST start, going well over a minute per mile faster than my planned pace.  I *really* paid for the later in the race.  As the race went on, the sun came from behind the clouds and it got hotter just as I was running out of gas from my fast start.  This meant miles 3-6.2 were a suffer fest for me.  I seriously considered walking at several points, but powered through.  I even picked up the pace for the last mile.
> 
> Now here's the crazy thing.  My official time was 47:22, good for 7:38/mile pace.   This was more or less my goal race pace, before T&D adjustment and about 10 seconds/mile faster than goal pace as adjusted.  I couldn't be more thrilled with that result!  BUT, I'm skeptical of it.  My GPS said I only ran 5.85 miles, rather than 6.22.  That seems like a pretty huge discrepancy.  I haven't seen anything from the race organizers that would indicate that they short-measured the course.  Their website states that all of their races are USAT&F certified though, so maybe it was just the GPS?  It was a 2-loop course and there were several switchbacks on each loop.  I can only think that these switchbacks screwed up the GPS.
> 
> Anyway I hope it's an accurate time because if it is, then I did a heck of a job despite some late setbacks and poor race-day pace execution.  If I did do this well, I give a ton of credit to @DopeyBadger for creating my training program and being an encouraging voice along the way.
> 
> Oh, I finished 6th in my age group (out of 59) and 63rd out of 1075.  Not bad for a newbie runner!
> 
> If you got this far, thanks for reading my recap!



Unfortunately, not seeing anything listed under the city of Houston and a 10k distance for "Run Houston" for a certified course.  (link)  Could be missing it though on my cursory scan through.

I measured it on Google Maps and it's at least reasonable.  

 

The trace on Strava looks to be off in this section around mile 0.5/3.6.  Course map makes it look like it should have been on the road.  Where you on the road, because that could account for some distance lost there.  Were you running on sidewalks or roads for most of the race?  Because my measurements were more from street running, but running on sidewalks would definitely cut some distance in some areas.

 

Always hard to feel confident when the GPS comes back less than 6.22.  But this might be a case where the distance of the race was correct depending on how you actually went about running it.

Regardless a great race!


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I generally only run races that are within an hour's driving distance.  But that's a time and expense issue more than anything else.  The longest I've driven for a race is about 3 hours.  And for that race, I got a hotel for the night before the race that was local and drove up the day before.  I would not want a significant drive on the day of a race.  For Disney, I flew.  I generally prefer flying to long drives.  I'm not a big fan of driving...


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @kbenson13 on your 10K event in Houston.   Nicely done with the warm weather and busy taper week.   

The Great American Beer Festival sounds amazing.   Love to do that one day.   Can we get a trip report for that too?


----------



## opusone

KingLlama said:


> Question....I haven't run a race since June, but I've got my race schedule charted out from October through next May. The first one is a trail 5k. I've never done a trail race before. in fact, I've never even done a trail run before, period. Since this one is a local 5k, I thought it might be a nice intro to it.
> 
> Do I need spikes for a trail race? Does it depend on the conditions? I realize this is a complete newbie question, but when it comes to trail running, that's exactly what I am.



Probably not spikes, but you may want trail running shoes.  I use them for trail runs, and the extra traction definitely helps... even if it's only grass, because grass is often wet in the morning from dew.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm going to try to make this question easy to understand, but I think I am setting up for a FAIL here. Let's say you are traveling for a race and its a distance in which you could either fly or drive to. Which do you prefer? What if any changes would driving v/s flying have on your pre race plans? Post race plans?



Another driver here, and similar to others it has to be a good 8-10 hours before I would consider flying.  

1) I'm cheap
2) If it is a destination race then I probably have the whole family with me...that's four airfares to pay for
3) Especially for triathlons with lots of gear to pack, pretty tough to get it all on a plane, plus the added cost and worries about someone damaging my bike or losing important gear.  If it is a running race I always pack my race stuff in my carry on.  Can't really stuff a bike in the overhead though...

Furthest I have driven for a race was Chattanooga (triathlon), which was about 13 hours.  Considering doing Ironman Florida next year though and I would drive that as well, so about 19 hours.


----------



## Keels

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Considering doing Ironman Florida next year though and I would drive that as well, so about 19 hours.



I strongly support this decision because I enjoy spectating IMFL!!!!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I strongly support this decision because I enjoy spectating IMFL!!!!



That might be enough to get me back there!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> That might be enough to get me back there!



Whatever - you loved IMFL!!!! And I loved drinking 100 margaritas while you cycled 100 miles!!!!!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm going to try to make this question easy to understand, but I think I am setting up for a FAIL here. Let's say you are traveling for a race and its a distance in which you could either fly or drive to. Which do you prefer? What if any changes would driving v/s flying have on your pre race plans? Post race plans?



If a drive is more than 3-4 hours, I'm flying (ie. Austin, Houston or San Antonio, I'll drive; Cali or Vegas or DC or New York, I'm flying). If I'm driving somewhere a minimum of eight hours away, I have to be staying somewhere for at least three weeks to make it worth my while (so, basically just New Orleans or Florida). I'm only willing the kennel my doggos for a max of seven nights, so anything more than that and they need to go with me - or my Mom needs to be in Texas or I need to be in Florida so she can watch them for any longer period of time over seven nights.

Marathon Weekend for example - I would generally drive to Florida about a week before Christmas and then drive home sometime before the end of January. Obviously, that's going to change this year because none of us want to be in this house for Christmas, so we'll probably do Christmas and NYE in New Orleans, and then a day or two before the Expo, I'll drive on to Orlando. I'll likely stay here until the middle or end of January and then will spend most of February in New Orleans until the weather in North Texas isn't horriawful.


----------



## TheHamm

Thank you for the nutrition guidance.  I have lots of time to figure it out, but having more of an idea where to start is helpful!



GreatLakes said:


> 1. I just looked at my 7 mile run from this weekend and both Garmin and Strava have it down to the second as far as total time goes.  The moving time is off by 3 seconds in Strava but the elapsed time is the same.  Are you uploading right from your device to both?  I just upload to Garmin then let that sync over so that might be why they are equal.  Strava may interpret the raw .fit data from the device differently so that is worth a look.





DopeyBadger said:


> I
> It also comes down to how the two devices interpret the data packets information.  Thus you'll find when only running one device (Garmin) at a time but transferring the data over to the other (Strava), you may still see some discrepancies.  Although in most cases this discrepancy in distance is very small (like 0.01-0.05 miles).



Thank you for taking a shot at my questions, this should not bother me, but it really does.  The data is collected via the garmin, which uploads to Garmin Connect, and Strava pulls data from there, so the collection frequency and error in distance should be the same.  The interpretation and presentation of the data is a mystery to me.  The total time for the run and the distance are the same.  The points on the map where it states I have hit a mile are the same.  The split time seems pretty far off, and that is the part I do not understand.  I am already discounting the elevation data on both as it is not correct (The starting elevation out my door is not suddenly decreased by 200 ft by the time I get home), but cannot make sense of 13:39 vs 12:23, similarly off in miles 5 and 8.


----------



## Mickey Momma

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm going to try to make this question easy to understand, but I think I am setting up for a FAIL here. Let's say you are traveling for a race and its a distance in which you could either fly or drive to. Which do you prefer? What if any changes would driving v/s flying have on your pre race plans? Post race plans?



ATTQOTD: While I LOVE a good road trip, I prefer to fly for races more than a few hours away.  (And if I am going to go through that effort, they will probably be in the 10+ driving hours away distance.)  I am still very much busy with this mom gig, so when I get the chance to travel somewhere on my own, I prefer to spend that day or two of driving at my destination rather than hours driving back home most likely alone.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> Thank you for the nutrition guidance.  I have lots of time to figure it out, but having more of an idea where to start is helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking a shot at my questions, this should not bother me, but it really does.  The data is collected via the garmin, which uploads to Garmin Connect, and Strava pulls data from there, so the collection frequency and error in distance should be the same.  The interpretation and presentation of the data is a mystery to me.  The total time for the run and the distance are the same.  The points on the map where it states I have hit a mile are the same.  The split time seems pretty far off, and that is the part I do not understand.  I am already discounting the elevation data on both as it is not correct (The starting elevation out my door is not suddenly decreased by 200 ft by the time I get home), but cannot make sense of 13:39 vs 12:23, similarly off in miles 5 and 8.
> View attachment 353671



This sounds like this then:



apdebord said:


> 1) I don't have a Garmin, but I do use Strava. I have to save each run in Strava as a "race" in order to get my actual pace and time; because I do intervals, it sometimes won't include my walking time.



Where Strava is "deleting" some time from the splits where it thinks you are walking/not running.  Like you said, "moving pace" as Garmin calls it.  So the total time, and distance would be the same.  Only the splits would be different then.  Try manually adding up the splits.  I bet Garmin is 100% of total time, and Strava is less than 100%.  Sound like if you change it to a "race" in Strava it won't delete what it interprets as walking or stopping per @apdebord.  And since it's something you can do after the fact, try doing it to the splits you just showed us.


----------



## kbenson13

DopeyBadger said:


> Unfortunately, not seeing anything listed under the city of Houston and a 10k distance for "Run Houston" for a certified course.  (link)  Could be missing it though on my cursory scan through.
> 
> I measured it on Google Maps and it's at least reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 353661
> 
> The trace on Strava looks to be off in this section around mile 0.5/3.6.  Course map makes it look like it should have been on the road.  Where you on the road, because that could account for some distance lost there.  Were you running on sidewalks or roads for most of the race?  Because my measurements were more from street running, but running on sidewalks would definitely cut some distance in some areas.
> 
> View attachment 353658
> 
> Always hard to feel confident when the GPS comes back less than 6.22.  But this might be a case where the distance of the race was correct depending on how you actually went about running it.
> 
> Regardless a great race!



I went back and read the race's website more closely, and they say they are USAT&F "sanctioned" but not "certified".  I guess that means their results can't be used to enter other races?

In any event, a fair portion of the race was on sidewalks, but I wasn't running on sidewalks when the course was on the road.  I was super diligent not to cut corners or do anything other than run a completely legit race.  Interestingly, there didn't appear to be race monitors posted at the switchbacks, and at least one guy in front of me cut one switchback by 15-20 feet.  That was super lame.

Looking at my Strava map again, there are some clear corners that I ran that got cut out by the GPS, so that may explain some of the lost distance, especially when you run over those "lost" corners multiple times.  

Given your mapping (wish I thought to do that) I'm going to call this a legal distance race or close enough for this to be a legit result.  Thanks as always for your insight.  I will be reaching out to you about training for the Houston Marathon!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Driving, for sure. I haven't flown since our honeymoon 7 years ago because my husband is not a big fan. I am hoping to change that in the next few years and get him back on an airplane and crossing my fingers for a better experience! Luckily Alabama is somewhat centrally located for all the runs I've wanted to do so far. That will become more complicated for places like NYC, Las Vegas, Chicago and so on.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Keels said:


> And I loved drinking 100 margaritas while you cycled 100 miles!!!!!


Now that's commitment.  
(In my best Mike Reilly voice)  "Keels, YOU ARE AN IRONMAN!"


----------



## TheHamm

DopeyBadger said:


> This sounds like this then:
> 
> 
> 
> Where Strava is "deleting" some time from the splits where it thinks you are walking/not running.  Like you said, "moving pace" as Garmin calls it.  So the total time, and distance would be the same.  Only the splits would be different then.  Try manually adding up the splits.  I bet Garmin is 100% of total time, and Strava is less than 100%.  Sound like if you change it to a "race" in Strava it won't delete what it interprets as walking or stopping per @apdebord.  And since it's something you can do after the fact, try doing it to the splits you just showed us.



Mystery Solved.  It now matches the Garmin, which makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm going to try to make this question easy to understand, but I think I am setting up for a FAIL here. Let's say you are traveling for a race and its a distance in which you could either fly or drive to. Which do you prefer? What if any changes would driving v/s flying have on your pre race plans? Post race plans?


ATTQOTD: I pretty much always prefer flying over driving for any distance over 5 hours. I am not against driving, if needed. For me, flying is just easier.


----------



## Keels

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Now that's commitment.
> (In my best Mike Reilly voice)  "Keels, YOU ARE AN IRONMAN!"



Team Player, really ...

Maybe in 2019 I’ll get to be half an IronMan if my heel and Achilles is fixed.


----------



## Jules76126

I wouldn't drive for anything over 4 hours (can get to most places in NY and NE within this time frame). But I don't love driving. If we are heading to NYC or DC, we will take the train over flying. Anywhere else - flying.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Fly for sure.  The older I get the more I hate road trips.


----------



## YawningDodo

6 hours is probably the cutoff point for me before I'd fly somewhere rather than drive, but that's less about me being thrilled to drive 6 hours and more about there not being any point in trying to fly to anywhere closer--you can't get direct flights from here unless you're going to a major airline hub. For instance, when I've gone to Spokane I've checked for flights and they all route through Seattle, effectively tripling the distance covered. By the time you do that you spend as much time on the plane and doing the layover as you would spend on the road, and that's not even counting time spent getting to the airport. 

The bigger concern for me is that I don't want to drive more than half an hour to a run if I can't spend the night in a hotel and go straight to the start. The half marathon I'm doing next June is only a 90 minute drive from home and that would normally be a day trip, but with a 6 AM start there is no way in heck I'm driving from home that morning. I'd rather do fewer races and budget to stay at least one night every time I go out of town for one.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Drive for me. I don't really care for flying. Plus when I drive, I like knowing that me and all my "stuff" are under my control in my car.  Plus if I'm driving, my dog can come.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@KingLlama I would not recommend spikes for a trail run.  Others may have already shared this but there are a number of really great trail shoes that provide great traction.  Try a specialty/local running store.  Many will often let you try different types of shoes on a run to find the best fit and feel.  Enjoy the trail run!!!

ATTQOTD:  I am all about driving if it will save money.  I have driven from Michigan to WDW because flights had gotten too expensive.  However if the costs are pretty close then flying is my choice to get more time at the destination.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: fly for sure. I would be a terrible pilot’s wife if I hated air travel   It is nice that we are in driving distance to Disney though because I can bring a ton of extra stuff for making meals (like my Instant Pot).


----------



## garneska

I am driving 12 hours to Chicago, however that is because Mallory has to come with us so need to drive or I would be flying. (Mallory is my avatar).


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I prefer being driven or flown... I either 
- Choose races max two hours away and drive,
- Plan a full weekend with an hotel stay and brind family-driver (DM or DH) with me,
- Would consider a bus/flight package for international runners for Boston (5h) or New York (7h) if  the above option is not available,
- Fly anywhere farther than that, but that eats up in my race budget so it doesn’t happen often. I loved my direct flights to Orlando: Leave home by 5AM and be at the resort by 11AM, rested and yet already trained for early wakeup call for rope-dropping and runDisneying!


----------



## flav

*Montreal Rock’n’Roll Remix Challenge Recap*

*Before Race Weekend*
We registered in February for this September event through Active at reasonable prices.
The new courses were announced later in the year and past runners all seemed happy about them.
With Ironman buying Rock’n’Roll, there was a few hiccups in terms of pre-race communications (corral definition, gel brand, etc.) but the new organization (always the same lady it seems) was answering emails nicely and timely.

*Expo*
I went on Friday at lunch to pickup our four packets. That went well but I had to ask around many times to know where to get the Challenge bracelet (to be exchanged with the medal). Some people never figured it out by the questions I got on race day. The T-shirts were a perfect fit and of good quality but failed on the graphic design of the 5k and 10k shirts. There were very few vendors and the Expo was just boring.

*The 5k*
DD10yo, DH and I parked in a mall downtown and easily walked to the race area in the Quartier des Spectacles. After an quick bag drop off and a real warm-up (it was 50F outside), we took our place in the first of the four corrals. We talked with our 30min rabbit and DD jumped when they shot the departure gun at 8AM. After the first km, both the pacer and I said that we were easily 20sec late. DD said bye to “her” rabbit and accelerate to a consistent pace (corresponding to my target half-Marathon pace!). There was almost no spectators except at the very end but the course through the city was well chosen for that distance, especially the return on Ste-Catherine through the Village. It was possible to see the end from very far and that motivated DD to overcome the exhaustion and struggle she seemed to be silently experiencing at that point. She really managed her race well, we are very proud parents. We all completed in 27m10s, which is an amazing result for our family run!

*The Half-Marathon*
With major road closures because of the event, I used an incentive parking and used the Metro to get to the same race area. The Marathon and Half-Marathon were both starting together so there were 11k people dropping their bags and using the bathrooms. After a warmup, I took my place near the 2hours pacer in corral 4 out of 10. The course was very congested, especially the first mile or so. We took a one minute hit on the pace. I was using a Paceband attached to my belt for the first time and it worked like a charm. I was prompting my Nike App to tell me the time (just touched the locked screen of my phone) when I was passing markers.

After a while, I decided to catchup on that missing minute but to spread the effort over the next few km. There were more spectators than the previous day (but nowhere near what I experienced at Ottawaj Race Weekend). The course was pretty, going in the Old Port then near Lachine canal. There were many parts where both directions followed the same path but in a good way. I am pretty sure that the majority of the runners crossed path with the Marathon leaders at some point, that was neat.

At 10km, I was back on plan both pace and fuel wise. As mentioned in previous posts, I used my own and never took the sample SIS, I did not wan’t to carry it.

I really started struggling in the last 3km (2 miles) and had to talk to myself to keep running.

I finished in… Drumroll please…  01:55:49

That is well under my goal of running the Half under two hours and it is a PR by 20min!

*After the race*
After getting both medals and taking pictures, I waited to see if I could congratulate some friends. The Rock’n’Roll App was well done (a skin over RTRT.me realtime tracker) and it was promising me “Sweaty Hugs” whenever one of my trackee was finishing. Then, some food was provided: A banana, an apple, a juice box, a yogurt and a granola bar. I was getting chilly so time to pickup my stuff… And that took over 1 hour and a half! Major major issue! I ended up changed and ready to leave three hours after I finished running. At that point, I was just starved for real warm food so I grabbed a burger at McDonalds. Not the celebratory meal I had envisioned but it did the trick.

Here is the shirts and medals I got. The Remix Challenge guitar is the best


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

flav said:


> I finished in… Drumroll please… 01:55:49
> 
> That is well under my goal of running the Half under two hours and it is a PR by 20min!



Wow, 20 minutes is HUGE! Congrats on the PR and sub 2!


----------



## Keels

Way to go, @flav!!!!! Super proud of you!!!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: I’ll drive up to 8 hours because that is about when the flight/drive estimate goes over for us since our airport only flies to major connection sites and we have few non-stops to pick from.  

Luckily we’re lazy people and only really do races at Disney or closure to home unless we were already traveling unless it’s something specially planned.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Everybody I had a general question about a running sneaker a wonder if anybody could help me. Has anybody ever run with running flats? I have never and was wondering if they're worth buying and getting in do they feel like they help you run in a marathon or half-marathon much faster because there are a little bit lightweight. Do they help on the Cavs or needs take less pressure off and them since they're like way as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'm going to try to make this question easy to understand, but I think I am setting up for a FAIL here. Let's say you are traveling for a race and its a distance in which you could either fly or drive to. Which do you prefer? What if any changes would driving v/s flying have on your pre race plans? Post race plans?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I would prefer to drive more times than not because I am more comfortable doing so. However I have flown before and the main difference is I wear compression socks during my flight and when I drive I do not.



I prefer driving when I can because I am able to pack more of my "stuff" from home.  But if it is a long ride I will fly.  For example, when I do a Disney race I generally go for a 4-5 day weekend.  Driving 24 hours each way would cut into my trip so I fly.  But if I were to do a race in Virginia Beach, for example, I would drive to that because I can make it there in 8 hours if I time the traffic right.  



TheHamm said:


> After following the thread for some time, I have retained some information and cannot find what I am looking for by the search function.  Can anyone share their knowledge?
> 
> 1.  Strava- the times do not agree with my Garmin output.  The garmin is consistently slower.  As this is more disparate when I am in certain places on the map, I am guessing Strava considers something closer to Garmin's 'moving time.' Can anyone comment as to if this is reasonable?  I do not pause for street crossings or water fountain stops as I consider them all a part of the run {an option to rest, or water that I would stop for in a race anyhow}, but I do not know that this is really a good or a bad thing.
> 2.  Previous posts suggested fueling for runs over 1.5 hours, so I gave it a go this weekend.  I realized I  have no idea when or how much to use.  I went for a clif bloc square at about 45 minutes because I knew I would have a drinking fountain available and another at about 1:20, also because I was passing a fountain.  How early/often/much do you aim for?  Does it make a difference that I go out in the AM before breakfast?  Should I expect to see a difference in performance, recovery, or nothing at this time because I am not going long/far enough yet?  I'm going to try something else next time because while my stomach was fine, I feel like it is still coating my teeth.
> 3.  Somewhere after 90 minutes, I got what I can only describe as 'fuzzy buns,' which is likely not a realistic description. It was not painful, but almost like when your foot falls asleep because it was in an uncomfortable position.  I found it bizarre and was concerned so I decided to turn around and head toward home so I am not sure if it would have persisted.  Is this normal (ish?) and something to run through?  It was fine by the time I got home.



Happens to me all the time.  I have found that I will stop and shake my leg out for a minute and it goes away.  I'm sure I look like an idiot but oh well.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Does anyone else ever wonder what they look like to others while running.  Some days I feel like I must look like I am running in place.  Other days I feel like I look as fast as Meb.  (Odd since I'm not even as fast as Meb on my bike)


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> Does anyone else ever wonder what they look like to others while running.  Some days I feel like I must look like I am running in place.  Other days I feel like I look as fast as Meb.  (Odd since I'm not even as fast as Meb on my bike)



I've got enough terrible race photos to know exactly what I look like to others when I'm running. Hey @LSUlakes, maybe this could be a good Fun Friday question some week - post your best and your worst race photo. Only one of each per person.


----------



## flav

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 353877
> Does anyone else ever wonder what they look like to others while running.  Some days I feel like I must look like I am running in place.  Other days I feel like I look as fast as Meb.  (Odd since I'm not even as fast as Meb on my bike)


Race pictures show that I can look like either of these, not all photographers are equal and not all of them catch the runners at the right moment and with a good angle. What I see on the face of the other runners when I struggle,  sigh out loud or start telling myself « You can do it » is encouragement and understanding of what I am internally going through. I try to have the same compassionate look for others but also for myself.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

captaindavidhook said:


> Everybody I had a general question about a running sneaker a wonder if anybody could help me. Has anybody ever run with running flats? I have never and was wondering if they're worth buying and getting in do they feel like they help you run in a marathon or half-marathon much faster because there are a little bit lightweight. Do they help on the Cavs or needs take less pressure off and them since they're like way as well? Thanks in advance.



I have flats for racing and I wouldn't use them for any race longer than a half marathon.  They are great for speedwork and racing but my feet do start to hurt after running for a few hours in them.  I can get through the half fine but my marathon times are just at the tail end of what would be my limit in them and to me the potential advantage isn't worth the discomfort over that distance.  I wouldn't suggest flats for the marathon unless your times are under 3:30 and even then it comes down to your own running efficiency.  Your form will break down around the three-hour point, everyone's does, and that is when you might start to regret your shoe choice.


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I have flats for racing and I wouldn't use them for any race longer than a half marathon.  They are great for speedwork and racing but my feet do start to hurt after running for a few hours in them.  I can get through the half fine but my marathon times are just at the tail end of what would be my limit in them and to me the potential advantage isn't worth the discomfort over that distance.  I wouldn't suggest flats for the marathon unless your times are under 3:30 and even then it comes down to your own running efficiency.  Your form will break down around the three-hour point, everyone's does, and that is when you might start to regret your shoe choice.



Agree with this 100%. I use my racing flats for anything up to and including a half. I'm not sure how much difference they make or how much time they save, but they feel fun.


----------



## Miranda

flav said:


> Race pictures show that I can look like either of these, not all photographers are equal and not all of them catch the runners at the right moment and with a good angle. What I see on the face of the other runners when I struggle,  sigh out loud or start telling myself « You can do it » is encouragement and understanding of what I am internally going through. I try to have the same compassionate look for others but also for myself.


They always seem to catch me at the most unflattering part of my stride, when my front leg hits the ground and everything looks all jiggly and collapsing


----------



## TheHamm

Waiting2goback said:


> Happens to me all the time.  I have found that I will stop and shake my leg out for a minute and it goes away.  I'm sure I look like an idiot but oh well.



Thanks, it did go away but I was concerned as it has happened twice at about the same time/distance, so I wondered if I am not doing something well or it is just some sort of normal body rebellion.
I figure I look like an idiot often when running, which is part of why I prefer to start and finish running a few blocks away from home where people may not know me! 



FFigawi said:


> I've got enough terrible race photos to know exactly what I look like to others when I'm running. Hey @LSUlakes, maybe this could be a good Fun Friday question some week - post your best and your worst race photo. Only one of each per person.


I have not saved most race photos but after yesterday's Angry Donald Medal came out, I realize when I run I look more like a famous animated character than I am happy about.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For those running one of the race for Marathon Weekend at WDW, how is training going so far? Have you started, going good / bad, wait... am I supposed to train?

ATTQOTD: I am a bit behind, actually a lot behind on my training. I'm starting to think training for a marathon with two young children may be a bad idea. I must get it together and get some very uncomfortable miles in to have a chance here.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

My drinking training is going well.

My husband's running training is going ok.  He's been trying to run 4 to 5 days a week and adding strength training back in.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis_Yoda said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> My drinking training is going well.



Nice to see you've got your priorities straight


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those running one of the race for Marathon Weekend at WDW, how is training going so far? Have you started, going good / bad, wait... am I supposed to train?


Well I am sort of in Wine and Dine mode. I am working towards that race weekend and then will kick into high gear after that is over for marathon weekend.


----------



## PrincessV

captaindavidhook said:


> Everybody I had a general question about a running sneaker a wonder if anybody could help me. Has anybody ever run with running flats? I have never and was wondering if they're worth buying and getting in do they feel like they help you run in a marathon or half-marathon much faster because there are a little bit lightweight. Do they help on the Cavs or needs take less pressure off and them since they're like way as well? Thanks in advance.


I'll third this...


CheapRunnerMike said:


> I have flats for racing and I wouldn't use them for any race longer than a half marathon.  They are great for speedwork and racing but my feet do start to hurt after running for a few hours in them.  I can get through the half fine but my marathon times are just at the tail end of what would be my limit in them and to me the potential advantage isn't worth the discomfort over that distance.  I wouldn't suggest flats for the marathon unless your times are under 3:30 and even then it comes down to your own running efficiency.  Your form will break down around the three-hour point, everyone's does, and that is when you might start to regret your shoe choice.


... and say that, generally speaking, I like to feel a fair amount of ground contact when I run, so unintentionally wound up buying a number of shoes that would qualify as "racing flats" over the years. But I'm also old, slow, and have some chronic issues that play nicer when I wear shoes with more support and cushion, so I've learned to accept them for anything over a 10K. I love doing speedwork in flats, but no way would I wear them for a half or full.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those running one of the race for Marathon Weekend at WDW, how is training going so far? Have you started, going good / bad, wait... am I supposed to train?


ATTQOTD: I'm doing all but the half in January. Training so far is hot and slow, but getting done. Long run this weekend will be 13 and I'm going to try real hard to get going early enough to get a fair chunk done before sunrise.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: So far, so good! It helps that the really tough mileage hasn’t kicked in yet and the temps be appearing to drop a little bit. The medal release yesterday started to get me really excited about the weekend!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: 
So far, so good! I am doing the Higdon Novice 1 plan, so I am starting week 3 today. It is very scary to look ahead to the big mileage weeks, so I am just trying to stay in the week I'm in and _maybe_ look ahead to the next week. 

I have been so busy doing other things, the thought of traveling to WDW seems a little lost at the moment. I am ready to get things rolling and get my park plannin' on!!


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those running one of the race for Marathon Weekend at WDW, how is training going so far? Have you started, going good / bad, wait... am I supposed to train?


I am in for my first half. 
I wrote a note to myself on Saturday and put it in my running tote bag. "I will make it to the start. I will cross that line.  I will go until I cross another line.  I could do it today if I had to, so even if I _just _maintain I will meet the target.  I can do more than maintain!"

Life is kicking my but more than running, and I have a fair amount of travel coming up that makes it challenging for me to see how to adopt a consistent running plan.  I could use more more structure to my runs than I currently have, but I think I am doing ok so far. My race goal is to finish and to be able to keep up with DH at the park afterwards (I anticipate this will be DATW as the kids are not coming, and we are both trained for it).  10.5 miles is where I think I need to be distance wise before the race to feel good about finishing the running portion of the day.  I have worked up to a bit over 8 miles so I think I am in a reasonable spot.  Other than the funny feeling toward the end Saturday I felt good through the whole thing and at about mile 7.5 I thought if "I did not have tailgaters coming over and kids to wrangle for the next 8 hours I would be fine for 10 miles!" Mentally this was a big thing for me, "I can make it to 10."  I have never thought that before.  I will likely doubt my ability to run 10 (or repeat the 8) sooner than is logical.  The next two weekends are light due to other commitments (like practicing the DATW portion!), so I am hoping the thunderstorms in the weather forecast are incorrect and I can get in some weekday, lunch hour runs.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those running one of the race for Marathon Weekend at WDW, how is training going so far? Have you started, going good / bad, wait... am I supposed to train?



I'm just about to start tapering for Chicago, then it'll be a matter of bridging that fitness through another couple of fall races into Marathon Weekend.  From a completion standpoint, this has been my best marathon training cycle to date.  I've completed all but half of one scheduled run on the plan.  The half run that I missed was due to a thunderstorm that popped up mid-run.  From a pacing standpoint, though, it's been a hot mess, literally.  The heat and humidity have affected me much more this summer than in summers past and I've struggled to hit my pacing goals, even adjusted for T+D.  I think the length of the runs plays heavily into it, but what I've found subjectively this summer is that above a T+D of 145-150 I have a hard time hitting paces, temp-adjusted or not.  Once I get below 145 I can usually hit the temp-adjusted paces and sometimes exceed them a bit.  Maybe it's age creeping up on me or just that I'm trying to do marathon training volume under the conditions, but I'm very interested to see how these struggles translate into a (hopefully) cooler and less humid Chicago.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am currently training for the Kiawah Island Marathon on December 8th, so I'll just use the fitness I hopefully gain from there to run the WDW marathon a month later. Disney will be about a PR in picture stops rather than a time PR anyway. Training for Kiawah is going good, if it would ever cool down! I'm using a @DopeyBadger plan and haven't missed a run yet


----------



## opusone

captaindavidhook said:


> Everybody I had a general question about a running sneaker a wonder if anybody could help me. Has anybody ever run with running flats? I have never and was wondering if they're worth buying and getting in do they feel like they help you run in a marathon or half-marathon much faster because there are a little bit lightweight. Do they help on the Cavs or needs take less pressure off and them since they're like way as well? Thanks in advance.



I think @CheapRunnerMike, @FFigawi, and @PrincessV covered this question pretty well, but I would add that it may also depend on your weight and running style.  I am a heavier runner (190 lbs) with a pretty efficient gait (so, not a heavy foot-striker), but I find flats only work up to a 10k for me.  Any more than that, and my feet start to hurt.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: My marathon plan began yesterday! A solid 3 miles in a T&D of 165.  It had just stormed, so it was a little steamy but felt good until the sun came back out.  I have another 3 this afternoon, and I'm hoping it doesn't storm again.  I'll have 4 either on Thursday or Friday (planning for Thursday lunch as that's the only time I can, but 90% chance of storms so I might push to Friday) and then 8 miles Saturday morning.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I’ve been on my training plan for my 10/6 half. I’ve had quite a few weeks with 40+ miles so I consider that a taste of Dopey training. Things were okay until I got what I thought was a never ending cold a couple weeks ago that turned out to be pneumonia. I was put on Prednisone, antibiotics and an inhaler yesterday. I thought I was just burned out from a really long training plan, dealing with FL weather and allergies. Nope. It was just my dumb self trying to push through the runs with pneumonia.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: I just finished week 12 of my training plan.   Most of the hard work behind me.   I've completed every mileage workout and most of the pacing workouts but the majority of them have been on a treadmill.   The weather this Summer has been either rainy, hot, or BOTH.   2 Marathons scheduled for October (less than 2 and 4 weeks from now).

I'm not signed up for WDW but would love to figure out a way to do it again.   
If not, I will try to maintain fitness but improve strength and pacing for the Myrtle Beach Marathon in March.


----------



## GreatLakes

captaindavidhook said:


> Everybody I had a general question about a running sneaker a wonder if anybody could help me. Has anybody ever run with running flats? I have never and was wondering if they're worth buying and getting in do they feel like they help you run in a marathon or half-marathon much faster because there are a little bit lightweight. Do they help on the Cavs or needs take less pressure off and them since they're like way as well? Thanks in advance.



I don't technically have flats as in 0" drop but my race shoes have only a 5mm drop and are very light.  I only wear them in races up to a 10K or track work.  On the track or for those shorter races I try to consciously land light and push through in a way I wouldn't for a longer race.  I do know people that wear flats for marathons but they progressed up to that.  I would suggest getting them and trying them out on shorter runs and see how you feel.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those running one of the race for Marathon Weekend at WDW, how is training going so far? Have you started, going good / bad, wait... am I supposed to train?



No marathon weekend for me and I'm in 10K training mode for W&D weekend since a fast 10K is my priority.  I'll do my best in the half but I'm not holding back to save anything for the second day.  That training is going well with a 6 day a week plan but I was not able to keep my goal pace for a cool 5K this weekend so time will tell.

I have work travel coming up including Sunday through Thursday morning in Orlando and plan to complete every run including my track session at Celebration H.S.  Let's see if that plan becomes a reality.


----------



## Capang

Bree said:


> ATTQOTD: I’ve been on my training plan for my 10/6 half. I’ve had quite a few weeks with 40+ miles so I consider that a taste of Dopey training. Things were okay until I got what I thought was a never ending cold a couple weeks ago that turned out to be pneumonia. I was put on Prednisone, antibiotics and an inhaler yesterday. I thought I was just burned out from a really long training plan, dealing with FL weather and allergies. Nope. It was just my dumb self trying to push through the runs with pneumonia.


Yikes! Get well soon!


----------



## Sanchez

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those running one of the race for Marathon Weekend at WDW, how is training going so far? Have you started, going good / bad, wait... am I supposed to train?



I registered this morning for the WDW half.

August was a complete wash given a significant work commitment and some injuries. Total run mileage was 45. Despite more work commitments and a hurricane evacuation I am back on track in September. Mostly have been in triathlon training mode (international/olympic distances) but long runs have been up to 10-11.

Revised fall/winter plan:
10/6:  Isle of Palms Connector 5k (20:45 - training run)
10/13: The Dam Tri/Lake Murray
11/11: Mack Cycle Miami Man Tri
11/22: Charleston Turkey Day 5k (19:59)
12/8: Kiawah Half Marathon (1:34:00)
1/12: Disney Half (NG)


----------



## LdyStormy76

A number of us from DisBoards participated in the Disneyland Paris race(s) this past weekend.  While we each have our own views of the good, the okay, and the ugly, here is my race weekend recap.

Good:
*On course support by the cast of Disneyland Paris.  Every area we went through had cast members out cheering.  Main Street Stores cast with bubble wands?  Check.  Star Wars ride cast with light sabers? Check.  Cast members out with Mickey hands in lots of other areas?  Check.  Disneyland Hotel cast out cheering?  Check.  The fire department mugging it up for photos and cheering?  Double check.
*The course.  All three courses went through a lot of both parks.  In fact, we went through the Behind the Magic Tram Tour area with all of the props and through the Lights, Motors, and Action stunt show set each race.
*The medals.
*Rare characters out.
*Expo.  Once you managed to get inside I thought it was decently organized with good line control.  It is not an expo the way we think of them in association with WDW races:  very little race specific merchandise beyond the Castle to Chateau shirt, a race weekend shirt and the various “I did it” shirts and only the sponsors had booths there were no vendors.
*Being able to walk to the start line.
*Smaller field than WDW.  One of the runDisney people I was speaking with Saturday as we walked over said these races are on par with Disneyland races.
*Security.  Once you passed security for the day you did not have to go through it again as long as you did not leave the secured area.  That was wonderful.
*The concierge staff at the hotel for printing vouchers for me.
*The woman with the “Best Parade Ever” sign on Main Street during the half; she had placed herself about 20 paces after the woman who had the sign we all hate to see on Main Street.
*5k and 10k are both untimed.

Okay:
*The course.  There were more twists, turns and curves in the courses than a belly dancing python has.
*Waiting to start.  While it was nice that they had the warm up leaders tied to the theme (the trainer for the Avengers for the 5k, Pain and Panic from Hercules for the 10k and Cruella’s boy toys for the half) the people who plan the routines have to keep in mind that when we are packed like sardines in a corral we do not have space to do jumping jacks.  Also, they were way too scripted and had no room to improvise, so listening to the same verbal patter for 40 minutes became very annoying very quickly.
*Finish line layout.   The area was hard to navigate as it twists and turns.  I found the water station and the food stations completely by accident Friday night.  They needed more garbage cans.
*Challenge Medal pickup.  You had to walk back to the expo tent, at the start line, to pick up your challenge medals.  Since the tent was sort of on the way back to the hotels it wasn’t too bad as it worked as part of the cool down, but it was more chaos than I really wanted to deal with at that point.

Bad:
*Providing the vouchers needed for the expo.  Bib and merchandise vouchers were supposed to be provided 2 weeks prior to the race per communication we received over the summer.  We received merchandise vouchers Tuesday night, bib vouchers Wednesday morning and the expo started Thursday afternoon.  The lines to print the vouchers on Thursday once the expo opened were hours long.
*Location of the Castle to Chateau area within the expo.  If you had not read the race weekend material you were not aware that you had to double back after picking up you bib to get your bracelet.
*The course for the half marathon.  Once outside of the park there were some drum and music groups up until the 11k point, and then except for 2 cheer groups between 11k and 13k there was nothing until the finish line.  Additionally, the first 7k of the course was super slick due to misty rain (nothing rD can do about that), but we had 2k of cobbles in grass, grass, small gravel and very rutted trail while outside the park.
*Corralling method.  There is no reason why I, a 3 hour half marathoner, should be in a corral ahead of someone who submitted a 1:40 POT.  There is no reason that children were in corral A for the 5k.
*Food options outside of the park.  Unless you wanted to spend E30 for a buffet at your hotel your food options were limited to what you found in the park or the restaurants in Downtown Disney.
*Strollers in the 5k and 10k.  Not talking mobility ones for young children either.
*No time clocks on course.
*Being passed on the right when there was less than 12 inches of space between myself and the edge of the course by runners.  Seriously? I am on the right hand side of the course!

My times were not great, but I finished. @LSUlakes: 
5k time: 49.43
10k time: 1:43.20
Half time: 3:08.19.  Between the slick pavement, twisting my ankle on the grassy cobble stones at the 13k point and the end of a head cold I’m happy with this.

@DopeyBadger I will get you my break down either later today or tomorrow.

All said and done, the below picture – taken from the runDisney Paris Facebook page – is a perfect example of the magic and opportunities runDisney races provide.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those running one of the race for Marathon Weekend at WDW, how is training going so far? Have you started, going good / bad, wait... am I supposed to train?


ATTQOTD: I am doing Goofy in January and started my modified (by me) Higdon novice 2 plan two weeks ago. So far, so good. I also completed a similar plan over the summer as a "dry run" and to build miles so I am pretty confident about the marathon.  In four weeks, I will be adding an additional run on the day before my long run day which will be half the distance of that week's long run distance to help prepare for the back to back days. That is probably the piece of Goofy that is worrying me the most -- How much energy will I have for my first full marathon after running 13.1 miles the day before?


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats @flav !

ATTQOTD:  Like @camaker I'm tapering for Chicago as of today. WOOHOO!  I'll be taking a few weeks off between post-race recovery and recovery from an elective surgery I'm having at the end of October, so I'll just be doing my best to get fitness back for January so I can comfortably finish the 10K and full.



FFigawi said:


> I've got enough terrible race photos to know exactly what I look like to others when I'm running. Hey @LSUlakes, maybe this could be a good Fun Friday question some week - post your best and your worst race photo. Only one of each per person.



Yes!   This would be fun.  The hard part will be choosing which horrible race photo to post.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Not yeeetttttt. I am just hoping to survive my current training plan (hello week 19 of 20) and do well in my race on 10/7 to lower my Corral placement for WDW. AND THEN maybe I will start training for Dopey. Or I will just join the @Dis_Yoda drinking plan.


----------



## FFigawi

huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: I am doing Goofy in January and started my modified (by me) Higdon novice 2 plan two weeks ago. So far, so good. I also completed a similar plan over the summer as a "dry run" and to build miles so I am pretty confident about the marathon.  In four weeks, I will be adding an additional run on the day before my long run day which will be half the distance of that week's long run distance to help prepare for the back to back days. That is probably the piece of Goofy that is worrying me the most -- *How much energy will I have for my first full marathon after running 13.1 miles the day before?*



Plenty if you don't race for a PR. Potentially not enough if you do.


----------



## Goofed98

huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: I am doing Goofy in January and started my modified (by me) Higdon novice 2 plan two weeks ago. So far, so good. I also completed a similar plan over the summer as a "dry run" and to build miles so I am pretty confident about the marathon. In four weeks, I will be adding an additional run on the day before my long run day which will be half the distance of that week's long run distance to help prepare for the back to back days. That is probably the piece of Goofy that is worrying me the most -- How much energy will I have for my first full marathon after running 13.1 miles the day before?



This was a concern of mine the first time I ran Goofy, but this is one race where the crowd and areas you run through can REALLY pick you up.  Running 15-18 miles the day after I did 10 miles around my neighborhood is one thing, but it was a whole other situation when that long run took me through the parks, past the entertainment, with 20k other people.

Run your doubles, but I definitely think you'll get plenty of energy from the course (except miles 8-11, and maybe 14-17-ish, unless you really dig poo plants and long straight stretches in the sun, in which case you're golden.  And may need professional help.)


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I’m on week 5 of a DopeyBadger plan but was following Higdon before I started it. I’ve actually been following my training plan really well. I knew my Disney weekend would be a wash so I got as much in that I could that week and there was only one day that I cut a run short. I do agree with @LSUlakes that training for a marathon with two small kids is insanity and it will be tough deciding if I do it again next year. Knowing me, I’ll want to do it and I’ll be stressed out again just for the medals and the finish line feeling.


----------



## Miranda

I run at OTF in what would be something close to racing flats (Altra Solstice), because I can't stand doing weights/floor/rowing work in my regular running sneakers (Altra Paradigm) and not feeling the floor and I don't have time to change my shoes really between the running and the floor work.  I guess I could, but I don't want to be that person.   They are both zero drop, but the Solstice has a lower stack height.  I would not be able to do anything more than like a 5K in them, though, or my feet/legs/everything would be hurting.


----------



## huskies90

FFigawi said:


> Plenty if you don't race for a PR. Potentially not enough if you do.


Nope. Just hoping to finish - although it will be a PR since it is my first marathon 

And I plan to "run" the half with my wife who will be around a 13min/mile pace and walking quite a bit.  I plan to do my pre long training runs at her pace practicing the walking etc. Ideally, she would run these training runs with me as I took the distances right off her training plan. But like last year, it does not look like she is going to do any training for this race and just wing it like she did last year.  I am really hoping she decides to train because it will make the half more enjoyable for her but...oh well.


----------



## cburnett11

captaindavidhook said:


> Everybody I had a general question about a running sneaker a wonder if anybody could help me. Has anybody ever run with running flats? I have never and was wondering if they're worth buying and getting in do they feel like they help you run in a marathon or half-marathon much faster because there are a little bit lightweight. Do they help on the Cavs or needs take less pressure off and them since they're like way as well? Thanks in advance.



A few years ago, I bought a pair of racing flats to use in shorter races.  They felt soooo comfortable that I began stepping up in distance with them.  I regrettably wore them in my first marathon.  No blisters and I really never thought much about my shoes during the race.  But I gotta think I was significantly more beat up and sore *after* the race.  For me, that was essentially the equivalent of running 26.2 in a ballet slipper.  I'm not the lightest runner, nor the most efficient.  I also don't think the lower shoe weight really helped my pace much when I hit the wall at mile 15.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those running one of the race for Marathon Weekend at WDW, how is training going so far? Have you started, going good / bad, wait... am I supposed to train?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am a bit behind, actually a lot behind on my training. I'm starting to think training for a marathon with two young children may be a bad idea. I must get it together and get some very uncomfortable miles in to have a chance here.


I used the Giant Race this month as a way to test out some new things for Dopey training, so while I was technically training for another race, I viewed all that training as a work up to the main event.  Now with the recovery period after the half behind me, I'm formally in Dopey training although it doesn't really ramp up training wise for me until later next month since coach was kind enough to build a plan to allow for less running during a very busy next few weeks work wise.  

This will also be my first marathon, but I've done other runDisney challenges before, so I'm cautiously hopeful that prior experience with taking lead up races easier will help conserve energy for the full.  This year I felt great the day after all 3 Dark Side races so that tells me I did something right in preparation terms.


----------



## kbenson13

I love running in racing flats and I've done it successfully up to Half Marathons (I wear New Balance 1500s).  I will admit that even at that distance on some days my feet feel pretty beat up.  I'm trying to find a pair of shoes I can wear for longer distances that won't jack my knees up but that have some cushioning.  I've gone through a number of shoes with no luck.  Recently, I've been trying out some Brooks Ghosts.  While the jury is still out on them, they didn't immediately make my knees fall off.  IF I can't find a good shoe that doesn't make my legs hurt, then I'm going to try running a full marathon in my flats...

ATTQOTD.  Not doing Disney this January, but am running the Houston Marathon at around the same time.  So I'll be with y'all in spirit!  I'm about to start my @DopeyBadger training plan for that next week or the week after (depending on when he tells me to start).


----------



## opusone

kbenson13 said:


> I love running in racing flats and I've done it successfully up to Half Marathons (I wear New Balance 1500s). I will admit that even at that distance on some days my feet feel pretty beat up. I'm trying to find a pair of shoes I can wear for longer distances that won't jack my knees up but that have some cushioning. I've gone through a number of shoes with no luck. Recently, I've been trying out some Brooks Ghosts. While the jury is still out on them, they didn't immediately make my knees fall off. IF I can't find a good shoe that doesn't make my legs hurt, then I'm going to try running a full marathon in my flats...



Have you tried the Saucony Freedom ISO shoes?  Good cushioning, although not thick cushioning.  They work for some runners for longer distances.


----------



## cavepig

ATTQOTD: I've got Goofy & I ran 2 miles today and like 3.5 yesterday after not really anything last week to recover after my marathon.  I still have a slight leg strain so I'm not sure what I'm doing or when I'll go back to a plan, maybe next week or in a few.     

I am more concerned about my outfits for Goofy, ha!  and that weather needs to be true fall and not winter conditions for a very long time, hopefully!  I'm like terrified of freezing running conditions coming early.


----------



## kbenson13

opusone said:


> Have you tried the Saucony Freedom ISO shoes?  Good cushioning, although not thick cushioning.  They work for some runners for longer distances.



Thanks!  I will put these in the queue next if the Ghosts don't work out.


----------



## Smilelea

I'm officially on week 2 of my training plan for the half (which is unofficially week 1 due to a short Disney trip last week and the fact I only got 1 run in). Trainer (DopeyBadger) okayed me to skip week 1 and go straight to 2 which is going really well considering I've only had to do 1 run so far this week . 

But in all honestly, my last plan went really well so I'm not too concerned. I will say that he's definitely challenging me this time (I asked for it) and I've never trained for a half so it will certainly be interesting. Ask this again in a few weeks and my reply maybe different


----------



## kleph

kbenson13 said:


> Thanks!  I will put these in the queue next if the Ghosts don't work out.



here's an interesting article about Mark Plaatjes, a physical therapist and former marathon world champion, who has a shoe store in Boulder. it touches on minimalist shoes and name drops saucony and brooks as makers of quality running shoes.

https://gearjunkie.com/mark-plaatjes-in-motion-running-shoe-store-boulder


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: tapering for a marathon now and then will take some recovery time off and start up my training for WDW HM thereafter.  I have zero plan to PR the half so I'm ok not starting just yet.  But definitely want to do a bridge plan so as not to be totally rusty come race day.


----------



## kbenson13

kleph said:


> here's an interesting article about Mark Plaatjes, a physical therapist and former marathon world champion, who has a shoe store in Boulder. it touches on minimalist shoes and name drops saucony and brooks as makers of quality running shoes.
> 
> https://gearjunkie.com/mark-plaatjes-in-motion-running-shoe-store-boulder



Next time I'm in Denver, I'm going to have to swing by Boulder and check this out!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Can I please pick the brains of those more well-traveled and/or familiar with London than I am?

I’m headed to London for a work trip in late October. I’ll land late on a Saturday and leave around 4pm the following Saturday. I expect my days to be very full with work. Which leaves my daytime touring limited to Sunday and part of the following Saturday.

I’ve JUST found out that there’s a 10K in Hyde park the Sunday I’m there. And, coincidentally, I’ve just had to abandon the MCM10k I’ve been training all summer for because of this work trip. Sounds like a no brainer to do the Hyde park one, right? It even comes with a shirt and a medal!

BUT! I’m staying near the London wall and I would definitely need to shower after the race before continuing on with sightseeing. And the race starts late - around 10 AM.

Would you do the race?

It’s my first trip to London but it won’t be my last. I’m not planning to do museums this trip except the British, which is open until 830 one is the weeknights I’m there, so I could do that then. Saving the others for a family vacation. 

I’m thinking I could go to services at Westminster or St. Paul’s that morning, do the race, shower at my hotel, head back to Kensington and have tea (Claridge’s? Dorchester?) for lunch, then tour around that area to see Buckingham, Churchill war rooms, Houses of Parliament, etc., then head to a restaurant for an early-ish Sunday roast.

But I’m wondering if that’s way too ambitious for one day. Especially with travel/shower time built in. What would you do? Race? Take it easy? So torn!!


----------



## avondale

FredtheDuck said:


> Can I please pick the brains of those more well-traveled and/or familiar with London than I am?
> 
> I’m headed to London for a work trip in late October. I’ll land late on a Saturday and leave around 4pm the following Saturday. I expect my days to be very full with work. Which leaves my daytime touring limited to Sunday and part of the following Saturday.
> 
> I’ve JUST found out that there’s a 10K in Hyde park the Sunday I’m there. And, coincidentally, I’ve just had to abandon the MCM10k I’ve been training all summer for because of this work trip. Sounds like a no brainer to do the Hyde park one, right? It even comes with a shirt and a medal!
> 
> BUT! I’m staying near the London wall and I would definitely need to shower after the race before continuing on with sightseeing. And the race starts late - around 10 AM.
> 
> Would you do the race?
> 
> It’s my first trip to London but it won’t be my last. I’m not planning to do museums this trip except the British, which is open until 830 one is the weeknights I’m there, so I could do that then. Saving the others for a family vacation.
> 
> I’m thinking I could go to services at Westminster or St. Paul’s that morning, do the race, shower at my hotel, head back to Kensington and have tea (Claridge’s? Dorchester?) for lunch, then tour around that area to see Buckingham, Churchill war rooms, Houses of Parliament, etc., then head to a restaurant for an early-ish Sunday roast.
> 
> But I’m wondering if that’s way too ambitious for one day. Especially with travel/shower time built in. What would you do? Race? Take it easy? So torn!!



I say race!  For most of us, how often do we get to race in another country?  And you won't have to work it in around family events on a family trip.  It's all just want YOU want to do + work obligations.  If it turns out you miss a tourist attraction after the race due to time, it sounds like you're planning to return so you can hit it then.


----------



## SarahDisney

Yesterday ATTQOTD: I don't have a driver's license (this is another one of those NYC vs not-NYC things ... although a lot of people around here do drive sometimes), so I'd go with fly.

Today ATTQOTD: My marathon plan (which will include training for the 5K and 10K) will start in a few weeks. I'm still trying to figure out how I want to play it. This marathon is coming at a pretty bad time for me. Basically, I've been dealing with some severe exhaustion issues and have been barely functioning on caffeine and fumes for a few months now. It's getting better, but there are also some life things that I kinda dropped and I would like to pick up again, so I have to balance that with running and with work, and the 5am wakeups that have been the only way I can run for the last year aren't working for me anymore. So it's going to be a struggle to make and stick with this plan. But I'm gonna do my best.
*tl;dr* ... training hasn't started yet

(Also, hi everyone! I popped out of my college-football-hating hole for a few seconds. I'm gonna pop back in now )


----------



## Keels

FredtheDuck said:


> I’m thinking I could go to services at Westminster or St. Paul’s that morning, do the race, shower at my hotel, head back to Kensington and have tea (Claridge’s? Dorchester?) for lunch, then tour around that area to see Buckingham, Churchill war rooms, Houses of Parliament, etc., then head to a restaurant for an early-ish Sunday roast.



I think this plan sounds perfect!

As far as tea goes - you can't go wrong with either Claridge's or Dorchester ... I also like tea at The Savoy, which is another traditional tea service. Claridge's has a better bar for a post-tea cocktail if you feel so inclined.

If you want something super funky and more modern for tea, check out sketch. It's in an art gallery and is freaking amazing.


----------



## KSellers88

SarahDisney said:


> Yesterday ATTQOTD: I don't have a driver's license (this is another one of those NYC vs not-NYC things ... although a lot of people around here do drive sometimes), so I'd go with fly.
> 
> Today ATTQOTD: My marathon plan (which will include training for the 5K and 10K) will start in a few weeks. I'm still trying to figure out how I want to play it. This marathon is coming at a pretty bad time for me. Basically, I've been dealing with some severe exhaustion issues and have been barely functioning on caffeine and fumes for a few months now. It's getting better, but there are also some life things that I kinda dropped and I would like to pick up again, so I have to balance that with running and with work, and the 5am wakeups that have been the only way I can run for the last year aren't working for me anymore. So it's going to be a struggle to make and stick with this plan. But I'm gonna do my best.
> *tl;dr* ... training hasn't started yet
> 
> (Also, hi everyone! I popped out of my college-football-hating hole for a few seconds. I'm gonna pop back in now )



This is just so fascinating to me (no driver's license). I feel like if we swapped lives for a day it would be a complete culture shock, lol! Hope you get some rest soon and that things turn around for you!


----------



## flav

Thank you @OldSlowGoofyGuy @Keels @Miranda @KellyB and all for you enthusiastic bravos!

ATTQOTD: Since the year was not specified in the question...
Yes, my training for Dopey 2020 is on track. Right now my goal times for each of the 5k, 10k and Half have all been achieved in 2018 so I am looking at opening my horizons.
I have already planned and registered for my races until June 2019 in order to arrive ready for Dopey 2020. I am still debating whether I wan’t Dopey to be my first Full or not (knowing that in the later case I will probably want to attempt a BQ in which case I might not enjoy the distance at all).
And I have started saving for the trip.


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
I am on week 12 of training for the Dopey. My last long run was 13 miles while in Chicago.
Overall I am feeling pretty confident about how training is going. 
Trying to stay injury free.


----------



## Waiting2goback

FFigawi said:


> I've got enough terrible race photos to know exactly what I look like to others when I'm running. Hey @LSUlakes, maybe this could be a good Fun Friday question some week - post your best and your worst race photo. Only one of each per person.



I have no race pics so I guess that never occurred to me.  Good point though.  I meant it more as I wonder how fast I look as people drive by.  



TheHamm said:


> Thanks, it did go away but I was concerned as it has happened twice at about the same time/distance, so I wondered if I am not doing something well or it is just some sort of normal body rebellion.
> I figure I look like an idiot often when running, which is part of why I prefer to start and finish running a few blocks away from home where people may not know me!
> 
> 
> I have not saved most race photos but after yesterday's Angry Donald Medal came out, I realize when I run I look more like a famous animated character than I am happy about.



It usually happens to me around 3.5-4 miles when it happens.  It also usually only happens at the beginning of the season when I am starting to increase my miles.  Your shoes may also be tied too tight,  but I wouldn't worry about it too much yet.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those running one of the race for Marathon Weekend at WDW, how is training going so far? Have you started, going good / bad, wait... am I supposed to train?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am a bit behind, actually a lot behind on my training. I'm starting to think training for a marathon with two young children may be a bad idea. I must get it together and get some very uncomfortable miles in to have a chance here.



No race for me this year sadly.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## TheHamm

Waiting2goback said:


> It usually happens to me around 3.5-4 miles when it happens.  It also usually only happens at the beginning of the season when I am starting to increase my miles.  Your shoes may also be tied too tight,  but I wouldn't worry about it too much yet.


HA!  My thought was 'This is odd, my foot feels like this in my other shoes (which I always tie too tight), but my shorts don't have laces.'  Mostly I worried because it is a new longer distance and I really am amazed my body goes that far at all, and I wondered if it was simply rebelling or if I was legit doing something wrong.  Too much work stuff to get in a long run this week, but I am hopeful it will be a fluke.


----------



## Dis5150

ATYQOTD: I am on week 4 of my DopeyBadger marathon plan. I have only missed one run so far but have had to reschedule a couple. My mileage has been lacking this summer due to numerous things and I am just starting to amp things back up again. Of course, now we want to do Dopey and no way would I be ready for that with this plan, lol. Well.... maybe if I just walk the other races?


----------



## jmasgat

FredtheDuck said:


> Can I please pick the brains of those more well-traveled and/or familiar with London than I am?
> 
> I’m headed to London for a work trip in late October. I’ll land late on a Saturday and leave around 4pm the following Saturday. I expect my days to be very full with work. Which leaves my daytime touring limited to Sunday and part of the following Saturday.
> 
> I’ve JUST found out that there’s a 10K in Hyde park the Sunday I’m there. And, coincidentally, I’ve just had to abandon the MCM10k I’ve been training all summer for because of this work trip. Sounds like a no brainer to do the Hyde park one, right? It even comes with a shirt and a medal!
> 
> BUT! I’m staying near the London wall and I would definitely need to shower after the race before continuing on with sightseeing. And the race starts late - around 10 AM.
> 
> Would you do the race?
> 
> It’s my first trip to London but it won’t be my last. I’m not planning to do museums this trip except the British, which is open until 830 one is the weeknights I’m there, so I could do that then. Saving the others for a family vacation.
> 
> I’m thinking I could go to services at Westminster or St. Paul’s that morning, do the race, shower at my hotel, head back to Kensington and have tea (Claridge’s? Dorchester?) for lunch, then tour around that area to see Buckingham, Churchill war rooms, Houses of Parliament, etc., then head to a restaurant for an early-ish Sunday roast.
> 
> But I’m wondering if that’s way too ambitious for one day. Especially with travel/shower time built in. What would you do? Race? Take it easy? So torn!!



Why am I suddenly reminded of trying to plan a Disney trip?   How much do you want to try and stuff in one day?  This is the question.

Personally, I would simplify your day--but I have been to London multiple times, and so have seen the biggies.  If you want to race, which is a neat idea, then afterwards, I would stay on the City of London side. Walk to Leadenhall Market, check out Postman's Park, go to St Paul's, see what's going on at the Barbican, go to the SkyGarden. It's not as touristy, but if you are going to have other days/visits, then you could still see a lot. 

Tea sounds great---certain venues won't be serving til later in the pm, but you can always find someplace that will be interesting (check out afternoontea.co.uk and their award winners) I have done Fortnum and Mason--a classic.

Whatever you do, you can't go wrong.  London is my favorite city to visit.


----------



## Kerry1957

FredtheDuck said:


> Can I please pick the brains of those more well-traveled and/or familiar with London than I am?
> 
> I’m headed to London for a work trip in late October. I’ll land late on a Saturday and leave around 4pm the following Saturday. I expect my days to be very full with work. Which leaves my daytime touring limited to Sunday and part of the following Saturday.
> 
> Would you do the race?
> 
> But I’m wondering if that’s way too ambitious for one day. Especially with travel/shower time built in. What would you do? Race? Take it easy? So torn!!



Given that you will be back in London several times again, I'd say do the race. I think your plan is as described, doable if not a bit ambitious. It also depends on where you are coming from and if how well you tolerate a bit of jet lag.

I've been to London 6-7 times in the last 4 years, usually very short (1-2 day) stays on my way back to the US from the Middle East on business trips.  During my first time in London I visited the British Museum, ate at a chippy place, and took the Big Red Bus Tour.  The tour was great in that you saw most of the famous sights and received a good general orientation of the city, but a bit frustrating that I did not have time to use the "hop on, hop off" feature of the tour.  On subsequent trips I did a lot of wandering and visited the famous sights.

Westminster and St Paul's are both amazing to visit and worshiping at one or both is still on my bucket list. I also enjoyed in no real order East End food tour, pubs, Harrods, Hamleys toy store, National Gallery and Portrait Gallery, the Royal Mews at Buckingham Palace, pubs, Portobello Road markets, Indian restaurants, Crown Jewels, and just wandering around. Oh, and going to various pubs. I seem to gravitate towards the Piccadilly Circus tube stop (Trafalgar Square, National Gallery, Regent Street, Hamleys, Apple store for wifi away from hotel) walking up Regent Street to Oxford (Golden Union chippy, Brew Dog Soho). I have not been to the Churchill War Rooms but want to on my next trip. High tea has never appealed to me, but I think I am an exception.


----------



## Jules76126

FredtheDuck said:


> Can I please pick the brains of those more well-traveled and/or familiar with London than I am?
> 
> I’m headed to London for a work trip in late October. I’ll land late on a Saturday and leave around 4pm the following Saturday. I expect my days to be very full with work. Which leaves my daytime touring limited to Sunday and part of the following Saturday.
> 
> I’ve JUST found out that there’s a 10K in Hyde park the Sunday I’m there. And, coincidentally, I’ve just had to abandon the MCM10k I’ve been training all summer for because of this work trip. Sounds like a no brainer to do the Hyde park one, right? It even comes with a shirt and a medal!
> 
> BUT! I’m staying near the London wall and I would definitely need to shower after the race before continuing on with sightseeing. And the race starts late - around 10 AM.
> 
> Would you do the race?
> 
> It’s my first trip to London but it won’t be my last. I’m not planning to do museums this trip except the British, which is open until 830 one is the weeknights I’m there, so I could do that then. Saving the others for a family vacation.
> 
> I’m thinking I could go to services at Westminster or St. Paul’s that morning, do the race, shower at my hotel, head back to Kensington and have tea (Claridge’s? Dorchester?) for lunch, then tour around that area to see Buckingham, Churchill war rooms, Houses of Parliament, etc., then head to a restaurant for an early-ish Sunday roast.
> 
> But I’m wondering if that’s way too ambitious for one day. Especially with travel/shower time built in. What would you do? Race? Take it easy? So torn!!



London is my absolutely favorite city! I lived there for about a year. As far as the race goes, that is really up to you. Hyde park is fairly large and I would definitely recommend taking the tube there and back to your hotel. However, it will probably eat up more time than you think. I would definitely pick and choose what you want to see. Westminster and St. Pauls are amazing, but I would recommend visiting them outside of a service to get the true feel. I would Westminster if you plan to walk around Buckingham, and the house of parliament as it is closer there. 

Fortnum and mason is my absolutely favorite for tea. It as totally worth the price and a lot of food. Plus I love that store. I would also recommend ye olde cheshire cheese, any restaurants down borough market, and Gordon's Wine Bar. Have Fun!


----------



## LSUlakes

Sorry for the delay this morning. Disney decided on top of all the ticket talk, that today would be a great day to release promotions from Jan to April! Also, traffic was bad this morning making me a hour late for work. Todays *QOTD, *summer is officially over! While it may not feel that way yet to most of us in the southern states it is. lol Anyway, early this summer I asked what were your goals for the summer regarding running. How did you do?

ATTQOTD: I will give myself a C-. 


Bonus Question of a personal note: For marathon weekend I have two options now resort wise. The option is Contemporary - Garden Wing, Standard View or Grand Floridian - Outer Bldg Lagoon View($117.00 ish cheaper) What says the DIS?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD, *summer is officially over! While it may not feel that way yet to most of us in the southern states it is. lol Anyway, early this summer I asked what were your goals for the summer regarding running. How did you do?


B, maintained fitness and moved into training mode.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Bonus Question of a personal note: For marathon weekend I have two options now resort wise. The option is Contemporary - Garden Wing, Standard View or Grand Floridian - Outer Bldg Lagoon View($117.00 ish cheaper) What says the DIS?



As much as I dislike th rooms at Grand Floridian, $117 a night savings is tough to pass up.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Bonus Question of a personal note: For marathon weekend I have two options now resort wise. The option is Contemporary - Garden Wing, Standard View or Grand Floridian - Outer Bldg Lagoon View($117.00 ish cheaper) What says the DIS?


Go with the cheaper option. The Contemporary is great but the garden wing is kind of a walk from the main building. Biggest plus to Contemporary is the walking distance to MK.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD, *summer is officially over! While it may not feel that way yet to most of us in the southern states it is. lol Anyway, early this summer I asked what were your goals for the summer regarding running. How did you do?


ATTQOTD: I'm not dead yet, so A+.



> Bonus Question of a personal note: For marathon weekend I have two options now resort wise. The option is Contemporary - Garden Wing, Standard View or Grand Floridian - Outer Bldg Lagoon View($117.00 ish cheaper) What says the DIS?


I've never stayed at the GF and love the CR garden rooms, so I'd probably stick with that. But if you like the GF and don't have strong feelings for the CR, the cost savings might be worth going that way.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: A-, I am ready for the 10k, weather run at 10k pace or easy pace, but I'm ready. I'm still not comfortable completely with a goal of a half. Some days I do a long run and feel like I could just keep going and going. Other days I run a couple miles and seriously question my life choices.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: D. Took some planned time off, but then it was just one thing after another with illnesses, work stuff and weather when I was supposed to get back at it.  I’m hoping for smooth sailing for fall- whatever that is. 

I would stay at GF over CR. I like to walk around the grounds there and I like the walk to Poly a lot.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD, *summer is officially over! While it may not feel that way yet to most of us in the southern states it is. lol Anyway, early this summer I asked what were your goals for the summer regarding running. How did you do?





DopeyBadger said:


> 1) To stay healthy.
> 2) To follow my 10th DopeyBadger plan, although back at the beginning they were just known to me as me plans.  This one is a little less custom and a little more to the book.  I'm following Jack Daniels 4 week cycle marathon plan.  It'll be my first Daniels marathon plan and I'm interested to see how it goes.  It'll be 6 days per week running with only 2 hard days per week (Wed and Sun).  But those hard days are an absolute beast with the durations getting up to 2.5 hrs for both the mid-week and weekend runs.  So it's going to be a challenge, but one that I welcome.  I'm doing this in an effort to absolutely drive home M Tempo pace in advance of my Chicago Marathon.  In the past, my continuous M Tempo has peaked at 10 miles (70 min) but this plan will take me out to 15 miles continuous (102 min) and 16 miles with a brief break (108 min).  I'm excited to reap the benefits.  If you want to read more detail see here (link) and here (link) and here (link).



Well since goal 1 was "To stay healthy", then I guess I get a D.  Definitely had a setback in August/September.  So I didn't get to fully attempt #2.  But working my way back in advance of the Chicago Marathon to occur not this weekend but the next.  I'll let whatever happen happen.  But I've got some hard thinking and evaluating to do again to try and come up with explanations and solutions.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: B    I completed the HM training plan targeting 7:45/mile pace.  Two weeks before the HM, I ran a 10k to test out pacing and things went well at 7:30/mile.  Then a big chest cold hit and I only ran once between the 10k and the HM.  Spent the first 6 miles of the race coughing and trying to clear my throat.  Ended up finishing the HM at 7:58/mile average pace, which means I missed my A corral goal by about 2 seconds per mile according to DopeyBadger's corral tables   Oh well, on to marathon training


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Todays *QOTD, *summer is officially over! While it may not feel that way yet to most of us in the southern states it is. lol Anyway, early this summer I asked what were your goals for the summer regarding running. How did you do?
> 
> Bonus Question of a personal note: For marathon weekend I have two options now resort wise. The option is Contemporary - Garden Wing, Standard View or Grand Floridian - Outer Bldg Lagoon View($117.00 ish cheaper) What says the DIS?



B+ for me.  Didn't necessarily get the miles in that I wanted too, but enough to keep me going and stay injury free or at least no further aggravation of my minor aches and pains.   The lawn looks great though after cross-trading with lawn mowing and a wet summer!

My vote is GF, but you may want to come over to the party side with us at the BC/BCVs!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: Happy Summer! My summer plan is to build mileage because I will be signing up for my 1st marathon in <1 month!!
> (It feels like anything but summer here... high is 65F today which is crazy low for this time of year and so much rain! It will be back in the 90s next week though.)



ATTQOTD: I had a good summer of enjoyable running- I'll definitely mark that as a win! I didn't build mileage quite like I originally planned, but was in a good place to start marathon training. 

Here's a to a great fall running season! As long as I stay healthy, I hope for great few months of miles!


----------



## michigandergirl

Yesterday's QOTD: No Marathon Weekend for me next year, which bums me out because I really like the Goofy medal, BUT I'm doing Star Wars weekend, so I've got that to look forward to.

Today's QOTD: I'd give myself a B- for summer goals. My first goal was to keep up with training while on vacations, which I did okay with, but still missed a few. My second goal was to get through my marathon training plan uninjured, which I'm doing okay with (currently peak week), although the last couple of weeks I've had a few aches & pains, some familiar and some new that I've been dealing with, but nothing serious I hope.

Bonus: I will always go with the cheaper option if travelling with the family, but will sometimes spend a bit more if travelling with just DH or friends.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I'd give myself an A. My only goal was to consistently run this summer which I did. I usually gave up once June came along and didn't start back up until the end of September. I missed some runs here and there and used the treadmill a lot, but I DID IT!!!

Bonus QOTD: That's a tough choice. Garden Wing at CR would mean you won't get stuck with a room right above Chef Mickey's, but the GF resort grounds are just beautiful. I don't care for the bathroom set up at GF though. The room with the shower and toilet is itty bitty. The bathroom doors literally rub on the front of the toilet bowl when you open and close them.


----------



## Sanchez

A big fat D for me. June was great. July below average with some planned rest. August and the first week of September were awful. Significant work commitments, injury and general lack of focus. Have had to delay a few events but it looks like a busy race schedule for October-December.

As to rooms, I just registered yesterday and haven't even started the room search. I need the fairy room reservation assistant to magically grant a fabulous room at a low price.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: While I wasn't around to set a goal for the summer here, I give myself a A- based on the fact that while I could have ran more, and more than once cut a run short because it was just too dang hot, now that it isn't surface of the sun hot, I still improved my pace a good bit compared to the beginning of summer, and I did run a HM distance on July 4th at what was my goal pace for my first official HM @ RnR Savannah.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I'd say an A-.  Plan was to prepare for the Chicago marathon and we did pretty well.  Some missed runs here and there and some minor annoyance injuries here at the end, but overall it's been a solid training summer season.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Okay, I had to revisit my goals - My summer running goals are 1) stick with my @DopeyBadger plan that gets me to my race in September (even when the weather is miserably hot), 2) take the opportunity to swim in the lake on the weekends immediately following my long runs, 3) stay properly hydrated, 4) don't die.

I will give myself a B. I struggled through some of these hot hot summer days but I never gave up on my plan. I swam in the lake after a run ONE time and it felt glorious but it made my car a mess and that wasn't worth me doing it again. I definitely stayed hydrated for the most part. And looky here: I am still alive.


----------



## KSellers88

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD (today): I am running one half per month this year, so those will keep me on track, as well as my @DopeyBadger plan. I'm still hoping to get a little faster in preparation for my fall/winter marathon.



I had to go find mine...and since I was so vague I'd give myself an A. I followed my training plan and have currently completed 8 half marathons for 2018, with my other 4 already scheduled. I'm not sure if I got faster or not, because I haven't been able to gauge that with all the heat we have had.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I have no idea what I put for my goals, but I am happy with where I am at right now, ramping up training to start my training plan in the next couple of weeks....so I guess I will give myself a solid B.  It has been sooooooooo hot and humid in Houston, that I pushed my PR attempt Half from Nov to Jan, which pushed back the start of training plan from Aug to Oct.  Just did not want to ramp up speed/tempo work this summer.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: I would give myself a "B."   I didn't have any goals in June and only ran 26 miles.  July-August-September I exceeded my mileage and hit most pacing goals.  
        I would give myself a better grade but most of my runs were on treadmill this summer.   My treadmill fitness does not always translate to race fitness.

ATTQOTD #2: We usually stay off-site except for 2015 when we stayed at Art of Animation.   I love the Contemporary and cast my sentimental vote to stay there.


----------



## tidefan

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD:
> So far, so good! I am doing the Higdon Novice 1 plan, so I am starting week 3 today. It is very scary to look ahead to the big mileage weeks, so I am just trying to stay in the week I'm in and _maybe_ look ahead to the next week.
> 
> I have been so busy doing other things, the thought of traveling to WDW seems a little lost at the moment. I am ready to get things rolling and get my park plannin' on!!


I'm right there with you, though I started week 3 yesterday.  4 miles tonight...


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD, *summer is officially over! While it may not feel that way yet to most of us in the southern states it is. lol Anyway, early this summer I asked what were your goals for the summer regarding running. How did you do?


ATTQOTD: A+ for me.  My goal was to build miles and enjoy running in the warm summer sun. I ran consistently 5 days a week every week in the summer and built miles from 80-90 per month range to 170-180 per month. I do love running in the heat and I will miss it when winter comes.  As a bonus I also did things I have never done before running including fueling during a long run, doing water stops, running at a very slow pace to build endurance and peaking my mileage at 18 miles.  All of that in prep for Goofy training which started 2 weeks ago. 

For the bonus question, definitely the Grand over the Contemporary, especially if it is cheaper.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> Todays *QOTD, *summer is officially over! While it may not feel that way yet to most of us in the southern states it is. lol Anyway, early this summer I asked what were your goals for the summer regarding running. How did you do?



A+++ since I never answered the question in the first place.

Actually, had I answered the QOTD back then, my goal would have been to get back to consistent training after five months off in the fall/winter (surgery and then broken wrist).  To that end, I would say A- for the summer.  I have run 50 of 94 days in the summer and logged 264 miles.  July was a little weak, but I have been pretty consistent in August and September, so I am back to a full training schedule that feels normal.



LSUlakes said:


> Bonus Question of a personal note: For marathon weekend I have two options now resort wise. The option is Contemporary - Garden Wing, Standard View or Grand Floridian - Outer Bldg Lagoon View($117.00 ish cheaper) What says the DIS?



I am a sucker for the boardwalk resorts, so I have never stayed at any of the monorail results.  That being said, I have visited the Contemporary a few times and have never felt the draw to stay there, so I would probably go with the Grand Floridian (although I have never set foot in the place).


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I didn't set any goals when it came up before, but if I had, I'm pretty sure I'd get a D or an F!  

I decided in July that I had absolutely no desire to train for my HM at the end of September, and I haven't run outside at all since running Beach to Beacon in the beginning of August due to a combination of getting sick a few days after the race, then terrible hot weather, then lack of anything to train for, even though the whole reason I had nothing to train for is because I didn't want to train for anything. 

The only reason maybe I'd get a D is that I haven't completely fallen off the wagon and been inactive this whole time like has happened in the past.  I have still been going to OTF 2-3x a week once I recovered from being sick.  I usually get in about 1.5-2 miles of running during a class on top of the rowing and weight work.  

My parents are here visiting this past week and this current week so it's hard to get into a groove, but they are going home on 10/1, and I have some goals in the running and diet department that I really need to address.


----------



## YawningDodo

ATTQOTD: While I didn't get a terribly impressive number of miles in, I didn't do every run I scheduled, and I didn't completely avoid injury...I'm going to give myself an *A-*. The overarching goal/purpose of this summer was to learn the habit of running, and I feel like I've done that. Even after weeks where I get derailed due to schedule conflicts, bad weather, injury, or just not feeling up to it, in the time since I started running in June I've ingrained the habit of being awake and active early in the morning and learned how to pick back up and get back into it whenever I falter. And, too, when I had a real low due to a stress reaction in my shin and had to stop running for a couple weeks, it turned into a learning experience--I'm now better at listening to my body and I'm doing much better at setting realistic expectations for my training. I did a fun run last weekend but more or less ran it as if I were running a race I meant to PR, and was very happy with the effort I put forth, my ability to judge how much energy to reserve or expend at the beginning versus the end of the race, and with my overall pace once it was all done. It's given me more confidence ahead of the 5K race I'm doing next month.

I think the one area in which I'll ding myself is that I'd intended to have a training plan and tracking spreadsheet all set up by the beginning of September, but I've only just now started formatting it and filling in my previous runs. Haven't even looked at future plans; for the last month I've just been running however far I feel like running each weekend. That's probably fine for now, tbh, but I do want to have a firmer plan as I go into winter since I think bad weather will make it too tempting to keep the runs short if I don't have a plan.


----------



## Keels

@Miranda - how do you like OTF? I’m thinking of mixing that in if/when I get the all clear to help get back to a decent fitness level.

I know people love it - but I tried Camp Gladiator and hated it because I realized group workouts aren’t for me, so I’m hesitant ...


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  I only had 1 real goal...



cburnett11 said:


> ATTQOTD: Keep my head up running in the summer humidity.



I'll give myself a B for this.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> Todays *QOTD, *summer is officially over! While it may not feel that way yet to most of us in the southern states it is. lol Anyway, early this summer I asked what were your goals for the summer regarding running. How did you do?



ATTQOTD:  A.    I followed my DopeyBadger plan almost without variation and hit my paces in all runs except two.  This was all leading up to the DC Ragnar, which starts on Friday!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:

These are not based on actual goals stated in the forum, but on post-goals, set after the fact. Post-goals are MUCH easier to obtain!

Consistency:                   B. I'm on week 12 of my non-marathon plan, and have only missed a couple of runs. I have slacked off on the pace a couple of times.

Speed:                           A. Successful 5K a couple of weeks ago.

Try new things:               A. Swimming going OK and 3 weeks of yoga in a row.

Weight:                          D. About 7 pounds over what I should be, and not making much progress.

Marathon Weekend FOMO: F. I keep telling myself I'm on hiatus, and then I go to runDisney and check what Marathon Weekend events are still open and then check hotel prices.

Telling DW about FOMO:    F. Nuff said.


----------



## gjramsey

Ahhh - found my goals  



> Summer goals - survival and base miles



So I did what i planned to do!  Survived the summer and got my monthly mileage back to the 160s....


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Marathon Weekend FOMO: F. I keep telling myself I'm on hiatus, and then I go to runDisney and check what Marathon Weekend events are still open and then check hotel prices.



I’ll buy you a couple drinks at Hurricane Hannah’s on Friday to make the trip worth your while ...


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: a B. I hit almost every training day. Personally I love the Garden Wing. It’s away from the bustle of the tower but you are still in walking distance of MK.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

tidefan said:


> I'm right there with you, though I started week 3 yesterday.  4 miles tonight...


Yes! 4 seems much more manageable than the 9 and 10 mile Wednesday runs later in the plan! 1 week at a time, right?


----------



## Miranda

Keels said:


> @Miranda - how do you like OTF? I’m thinking of mixing that in if/when I get the all clear to help get back to a decent fitness level.
> 
> I know people love it - but I tried Camp Gladiator and hated it because I realized group workouts aren’t for me, so I’m hesitant ...


I love it, but I also love group exercise.   I am more motivated in a group setting and having a class and a time specifically to go to makes me more likely to go to it for some reason.  That was the whole reason that I joined my running group 2 years ago too, I wanted someplace that I had to be at, even though a lot of times I end up running by myself during the group runs.  Even though I could totally cancel on group classes or group runs, I am much less likely to do so... although I can't just decide to bail out on an OTF class less than 8 hours before it without financial repercussions, unlike before when I would cross train with spin or BodyPump or what not at my old gym.

I love that I get some speedwork running in though, and also some weights and core which I never do on my own, and I love that the workouts are different every day.  The head coach at our studio is great, too, and I schedule my classes around her schedule.  I had a hard time juggling it during HM training because the first month the studio was open coincided with the last month of my HM plan and I was trying to follow my HM plan, but I also signed up for a challenge at the studio that required me to go 3x a week.  It was new and hard for me to juggle everything, but I have a better handle on what to expect now, what makes me sore, how to modify things so I'm not wrecked for a long run, etc, and I think I could integrate it better into longer distance training now.

I feel like it has probably helped my running although if I was actually running outdoors right now, that would be more of a benchmark. But despite eating my way through spring half marathon training and then just... eating my way through summer, I still have improved my speeds on the treadmill and I am able to run for longer stretches than I used to be able to (I am usually a run/walk person when running outdoors).  You have 3 paces on the treadmill that the workout revolves around, base, push, and all-out.  When I first started, I was running (jogging) at a base pace of 4.0 mph, push at 5.0, and all-out at 6.0.  Now I am doing between 4.7-5.0 for base, 5.7-6.0 for push, and 7.0-7.3 for all-out.  Those speeds are not by themselves THAT impressive, but I feel like that's a pretty good improvement for me for 6 months of usually only 2x a week.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I can't remember exactly what I wrote for my goal but I'm pretty sure it was to just focus on marathon training and run a lot.  Which all things considering with the intensity of my summer (losing my mom, everything that comes with that, and the busiest months of work I've ever experienced) I'm kind of proud of myself for keeping at it.  If life was different this year I would have kept a more precise training journal and strava log and updated everyone along the way much more.  But I sort of unplugged and just worked, ran and was with family.  And that's ok.  So a gold star and an E for Effort.


----------



## SarahDisney

run.minnie.miles said:


> Yes! 4 seems much more manageable than the 9 and 10 mile Wednesday runs later in the plan! 1 week at a time, right?



Fun fact: Those 9 and 10 mile runs are actually what scared me away from using a Higdon plan. I don't have 2 hours to run on a Wednesday. So I'm super impressed at people who carve out the time for those longer midweek runs.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> Fun fact: Those 9 and 10 mile runs are actually what scared me away from using a Higdon plan. I don't have 2 hours to run on a Wednesday. So I'm super impressed at people who carve out the time for those longer midweek runs.



I hear ya. I'm not sure my body can take a 10 mile midweek run followed by 20 miles a few days later. Well at this point, I know I can't do that, but I should be able to by then, I guess??
I really debated between Higdon and modified-Galloway. I ended up with Higdon based on the longest run of 20 miles and more running during the week. I'll let you know how it worked on Sunday, Jan 13 around 3pm (post-nap  ).


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> Fun fact: Those 9 and 10 mile runs are actually what scared me away from using a Higdon plan. I don't have 2 hours to run on a Wednesday. So I'm super impressed at people who carve out the time for those longer midweek runs.



Not going to lie, I'm very excited that this Thur is my last weekday 10 miler for a while.  Though I try to tell myself it's really just 8 miles since warmups and cooldowns are "nothing."  I will say that I think I could use the extra sleep I have coming to me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: I can't remember exactly what I wrote for my goal but I'm pretty sure it was to just focus on marathon training and run a lot.  Which all things considering with the intensity of my summer (losing my mom, everything that comes with that, and the busiest months of work I've ever experienced) I'm kind of proud of myself for keeping at it.  If life was different this year I would have kept a more precise training journal and strava log and updated everyone along the way much more.  But I sort of unplugged and just worked, ran and was with family.  And that's ok.  So a gold star and an E for Effort.



I think you're amazing and deserve all of the gold stars.


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> I think you're amazing and deserve all of the gold stars.



Thanks I needed that.


----------



## Miranda

run.minnie.miles said:


> I hear ya. I'm not sure my body can take a 10 mile midweek run followed by 20 miles a few days later. Well at this point, I know I can't do that, but I should be able to by then, I guess??
> I really debated between Higdon and modified-Galloway. I ended up with Higdon based on the longest run of 20 miles and more running during the week. I'll let you know how it worked on Sunday, Jan 13 around 3pm (post-nap  ).


It's not quite the same thing, but when I did my DB plan last spring for a half, my weeks always had a long-ish run on Friday before my long run on Saturday.  Going from a "never back to back days" runner to that was a little scary but it actually wasn't that bad and I really felt like running kinda long followed by running long did lots of good things for my endurance.  I have no doubt I would have crushed my PR if I wasn't 30 lbs heavier than when I set it.


----------



## kleph

my summer goal has been to train for the Hartford Marathon next month. in terms of sticking to that, i've had a very productive summer. but the final test for the term is how i perform over the 26.2 miles in Connecticut. so we shall see...


----------



## PCFriar80

I'm just curious about these grades we assigned ourselves today.  Is this something I can post on my refrigerator?  I didn't get a lot of B+'s back in the day.  I was more of a "You'll need your parent's signature on this so they know how you did".


----------



## tidefan

run.minnie.miles said:


> Yes! 4 seems much more manageable than the 9 and 10 mile Wednesday runs later in the plan! 1 week at a time, right?


The 7 mile on Saturday wasn't too bad though...


----------



## LSUlakes

PCFriar80 said:


> I'm just curious about these grades we assigned ourselves today.  Is this something I can post on my refrigerator?  I didn't get a lot of B+'s back in the day.  I was more of a "You'll need your parent's signature on this so they know how you did".





I had to do the same


----------



## Kazrak

ATTQOTD: I didn't have a goal for the summer, really.  I'd rate my performance at B level - I did some running but there was no attempt to improve performance.  However, I was working on losing weight and that went quite well, and should help out going forward.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I am honestly not sure how to grade myself. I think I ran more miles than I did last summer. But almost every single run seemed like a struggle with the heat and humidity. I ran every day for the month of July last summer and I felt pretty good going into Dopey training but this summer was different. Glad that summer is officially over and dreaming of cooler temps that hopefully arrive soon and stay here!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: F. I had a severe absence problem. I showed up so seldom that the teacher eventually dropped me from the course.

But I've started out well this Fall, so there's that.


----------



## Jules76126

Definitely a C-  Enough to pass but definitely need to do better. Started out strong and then heat and humidity got in the way. I would love to say Fall will be better but now I have life in the way so I’m aiming of a good winter.


----------



## Wendy98

I'm not sure if I made a summer goal, probably to not lose motivation (and not have a major injury).  I checked my running calendar and have run everyday except 3 this summer.  I ran everyday on all vacations except one day--this NEVER happens.

June 16--I did The Amazing Race Challenge with my oldest son.  There was running and biking involved but it was chopped up so I didn't track.
July 9--We had an early flight between Hawaiian islands.  I hiked Diamond Head that day instead.
August 21--I had so much back pain.  My back has been an issue for years.

I struggled in the heat a couple of times.  It got a little scary and I cut some runs short.  I did want to try to find my love of racing again and I am slowly getting it back.  I have so much anxiety before any race and it affects my sleep and eating.  I have done at least one race each month (5k, 15k, marathon, marathon, 4 miler, 10k, half marathon, and 14k).  I had some injury this summer (the back, and plantar fasciitis), but nothing that took me out long term.

I have lost about 5 lbs., but not intentionally.  I met with a sports nutritionist and got my body composition (fat vs. muscle) evaluated.  I was pleasantly surprised.  Nutritionist recommended way more calories than I am used to and said to start with small changes (She gave me a plan).  It is a work in progress.

I have Chicago and New York marathons coming up, then a nice WDW vacation!


----------



## flav

flav said:


> ATTQOTD: Happy summer to all!
> My running goals are:
> 
> Increase from 3x/week run to 4x/week run+musculation, no matter where I am
> Get ready to break that 2h Half at the end of September if weather and conditions allow it
> Train DD for her 2nd 5k
> Have fun running in general


ATTQOTD: Happy Fall to all!

On my summer, I give myself a A-.
I succeeded with all of the above goals except with the first but I did train more than 3x/week when it was not completely unreasonable to do so... Which would have prevented the « Have fun running » goal. The minus really comes from the musculation training or the absence of it.


----------



## flav

Keels said:


> I’ll buy you a couple drinks at Hurricane Hannah’s on Friday to make the trip worth your while ...


Please don’t make it too hard! With the deals announced today I also have major runDisney FOMO.


----------



## Keels

flav said:


> Please don’t make it too hard! With the deals announced today I also have major runDisney FOMO.



My offer extends to you tooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Beeble

Hi! This January I'm going to be running my first marathon at Disney World and I'm super excited! I basically started from the couch last January and things have been going great! I've been following this plan: https://www.takethemagicstep.com/tr...-a-long-term-training-schedule-for-beginners/

I ran a half marathon for POT in August and was elated that I got 2:15. My goal with the marathon is just to finish and have fun. Looking ahead on my training program, I'm starting to get worried about the last ten week push. Especially with the weeks where I am doing two long runs (>= 9 miles) in one week. I'm afraid that much mileage will lead to injury.

Is this plan too aggressive? If so, does anyone have a last ten week plan that they would suggest? Or am I just being overly nervous? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Keels

Beeble said:


> Hi! This January I'm going to be running my first marathon at Disney World and I'm super excited! I basically started from the couch last January and things have been going great! I've been following this plan: https://www.takethemagicstep.com/tr...-a-long-term-training-schedule-for-beginners/
> 
> I ran a half marathon for POT in August and was elated that I got 2:15. My goal with the marathon is just to finish and have fun. Looking ahead on my training program, I'm starting to get worried about the last ten week push. Especially with the weeks where I am doing two long runs (>= 9 miles) in one week. I'm afraid that much mileage will lead to injury.
> 
> Is this plan too aggressive? If so, does anyone have a last ten week plan that they would suggest? Or am I just being overly nervous? Thanks in advance for your help!



I don't see anything wrong with that plan - but listen to your body and adjust as you see fit.

You've got a great PoT and obviously have a great attitude towards training for Marathon!

Good luck and see you in January!


----------



## McNs

I don’t recall if I answered the goal question, response would have been for winter anyway. In any case I’m giving myself an A, marathon training is going well, August was a record distance month, resting heart rate continues to drop. With the exception of a niggly Achilles I’m feeling good. 

Just over 4 weeks to go, last really long run this weekend then it drops to long runs for a couple of weeks then just a run. Starting to work on what pace I will go at, current goal is sub 3:40 which I think is quite achievable (maybe a bit too achievable) so might pace for a 3:30 and see how I go on the day


----------



## FFigawi

Beeble said:


> Hi! This January I'm going to be running my first marathon at Disney World and I'm super excited! I basically started from the couch last January and things have been going great! I've been following this plan: https://www.takethemagicstep.com/tr...-a-long-term-training-schedule-for-beginners/
> 
> I ran a half marathon for POT in August and was elated that I got 2:15. My goal with the marathon is just to finish and have fun. Looking ahead on my training program, I'm starting to get worried about the last ten week push. Especially with the weeks where I am doing two long runs (>= 9 miles) in one week. I'm afraid that much mileage will lead to injury.
> 
> Is this plan too aggressive? If so, does anyone have a last ten week plan that they would suggest? Or am I just being overly nervous? Thanks in advance for your help!



I prefer Higdon's plans for beginners because I think the mileage is more reasonable, but your plan doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## flav

PCFriar80 said:


> I'm just curious about these grades we assigned ourselves today.  Is this something I can post on my refrigerator?  I didn't get a lot of B+'s back in the day.  I was more of a "You'll need your parent's signature on this so they know how you did".


Those grades speaks about each person relation to self. If back then getting a bad mark gave you the motivation to do better next, great! But if giving yourself a B+ of which you are proud to put on tour frig makes you want to run and enjoy, even better!


----------



## Waiting2goback

TheHamm said:


> HA!  My thought was 'This is odd, my foot feels like this in my other shoes (which I always tie too tight), but my shorts don't have laces.'  Mostly I worried because it is a new longer distance and I really am amazed my body goes that far at all, and I wondered if it was simply rebelling or if I was legit doing something wrong.  Too much work stuff to get in a long run this week, but I am hopeful it will be a fluke.



I think your fine.  And the funniest part of my situation is it only happens to my right foot.   Our bodies are just weird I guess.  And yes, I'm amazed at what my body can do too.  



LSUlakes said:


> Sorry for the delay this morning. Disney decided on top of all the ticket talk, that today would be a great day to release promotions from Jan to April! Also, traffic was bad this morning making me a hour late for work. Todays *QOTD, *summer is officially over! While it may not feel that way yet to most of us in the southern states it is. lol Anyway, early this summer I asked what were your goals for the summer regarding running. How did you do?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I will give myself a C-.
> 
> 
> Bonus Question of a personal note: For marathon weekend I have two options now resort wise. The option is Contemporary - Garden Wing, Standard View or Grand Floridian - Outer Bldg Lagoon View($117.00 ish cheaper) What says the DIS?



My goal was to regain my motivation, be consistent with my running, and increase my mileage.   I give myself a B+ because I skipped a few runs over vacation but I did all of those things.  

Bonus: GF.  The answer is always GF.   I'm biased because I stayed there on my honeymoon and always loved it.  And the Xmas decorations may still be up so that's a win too.  



Beeble said:


> Hi! This January I'm going to be running my first marathon at Disney World and I'm super excited! I basically started from the couch last January and things have been going great! I've been following this plan: https://www.takethemagicstep.com/tr...-a-long-term-training-schedule-for-beginners/
> 
> I ran a half marathon for POT in August and was elated that I got 2:15. My goal with the marathon is just to finish and have fun. Looking ahead on my training program, I'm starting to get worried about the last ten week push. Especially with the weeks where I am doing two long runs (>= 9 miles) in one week. I'm afraid that much mileage will lead to injury.
> 
> Is this plan too aggressive? If so, does anyone have a last ten week plan that they would suggest? Or am I just being overly nervous? Thanks in advance for your help!



Welcome.  The WDW marathon is a great first marathon.  You will have a great time.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

kbenson13 said:


> I'm trying to find a pair of shoes I can wear for longer distances that won't jack my knees up but that have some cushioning. I've gone through a number of shoes with no luck. Recently, I've been trying out some Brooks Ghosts. While the jury is still out on them, they didn't immediately make my knees fall off. IF I can't find a good shoe that doesn't make my legs hurt, then I'm going to try running a full marathon in my flats...



If you like your NB 1500's you should give the NB Zante a try (my flats are 1400's).  They are my everyday pair and are a nice light option with a low drop (4mm I think?) but still decent cushioning with FreshFoam.  I've worn them for marathons as well and they feel great.


----------



## SarahDisney

CheapRunnerMike said:


> If you like your NB 1500's you should give the NB Zante a try (my flats are 1400's). They are my everyday pair and are a nice light option with a low drop (4mm I think?) but still decent cushioning with FreshFoam. I've worn them for marathons as well and they feel great.



6mm drop 
I can't wear them past 5-6 miles, but I also know that I need more cushioning. But I absolutely love my Zantes for what I can wear them for - I just bought another pair. For a low drop shoe, they provide a good amount of cushioning.


----------



## jennamfeo

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD: F. I had a severe absence problem. I showed up so seldom that the teacher eventually dropped me from the course.
> 
> But I've started out well this Fall, so there's that.


Instead of giving yourself an F let’s just say you didn’t take summer school like the rest of us. You were just waiting for the fall semester to start!


----------



## TheHamm

KSellers88 said:


> I had to go find mine...and since I was so vague I'd give myself an A.


I believe this is everyone's strategy when setting goals and objectives at work.  Apparently I also forgot to include the 'quantifiable' portion in my summer goals below.



LSUlakes said:


> Todays *QOTD, *summer is officially over! While it may not feel that way yet to most of us in the southern states it is. lol Anyway, early this summer I asked what were your goals for the summer regarding running. How did you do?
> Bonus Question of a personal note: For marathon weekend I have two options now resort wise. The option is Contemporary - Garden Wing, Standard View or Grand Floridian - Outer Bldg Lagoon View($117.00 ish cheaper) What says the DIS?





TheHamm said:


> ATTQOTD: Happy Summer!  My goals include (1) run a trail regularly-plan to negotiate that DH does daycare drop off so I can leave early & stop at a park on my way to the office (2) bump up from 3x/week to 4x/week (3)improve consistent pacing- I'm not sure how to do this without a treadmill, though (4)increase weekly miles.  Thus far the most I have tracked has been 16 on my 10K training plan , and now that I am without a calendar I have been ~14.  I would like to keep it up while I figure out what comes next. (5) Figure out what comes next- just be happy with what I can do now, go for a new 10K time, figure out how to become faster, determine if I can ever squeeze enough time out of the day to train for a half, something else



*ATTQOTD: B*
C+ was a grade we were proud of in Organic Chemistry, (Above average!)  and I am pretty happy with this B.
(1) 65%
(2) 65% [not all 4th runs were wooded runs which is what I thought when I did the numbers]
(3) Maybe.  There is not a lot of flat land on my normal running route, but when I have been traveling to flatter places the paces have been more consistent.  This is part of the reason I have liked to look at paces on Strava, it gives GAP, which shows I am much more consistent than I would otherwise think.  I have also tried to play with paces, and it seems I have 4- walk, keep reminding myself to be slow, feels good to run, and I can go but not for long.  They are consistent in their measured numbers, so that has been interesting.
(4) 20% increase in total weekly miles.  30% increase in long run distance
(5) Lots came next, and there is more.  New 10K time achieved, enough for a non-massive corral at WDW; Registered for the half marathon, my first; Time management is still an issue, but I did get a little faster so I can get more miles in less time which is helpful.  I also ended up having to travel for work more than I have since the kids were born, negotiating absence for work is easier than absence for run so I took the opportunity to figure out how to do longer runs remotely which was better than I thought.

On to Fall!
I would like to have a 10 mile run by halloween and then coast through November and December, which are littered with work and family obligations so I do not see having the mental capacity or ability to find _more_ time for anything, but if I have a carved out time that I merely defend that is reasonable.  Also, I am targeting finding new winter running leggings before it starts snowing.

*Bonus Question*: The standard Contemporary rooms are smaller than GF, I would consider this in your calculus.  Fitting a double stroller in the GF room was easier.  The only advantage I see to contemporary is walking to MK, but that is not worth $117 in my world.  I liked GF as did my kids, and we would happily stay there again.


----------



## Dis5150

ATYQOTD: I couldn't find that I answered the question but I'm sure my goals would not have been what I actually did, so BIG, FAT F! I probably ran less than a dozen times all summer and had to cancel two of the marathons I had scheduled for this fall/winter because of that. But back on track now for WDW Marathon (MAYBE Dopey? ) so it's all good.


----------



## LSUlakes

flav said:


> Please don’t make it too hard! With the deals announced today I also have major runDisney FOMO.



DO IT!!!!!!



Beeble said:


> Hi! This January I'm going to be running my first marathon at Disney World and I'm super excited! I basically started from the couch last January and things have been going great! I've been following this plan: https://www.takethemagicstep.com/tr...-a-long-term-training-schedule-for-beginners/
> 
> I ran a half marathon for POT in August and was elated that I got 2:15. My goal with the marathon is just to finish and have fun. Looking ahead on my training program, I'm starting to get worried about the last ten week push. Especially with the weeks where I am doing two long runs (>= 9 miles) in one week. I'm afraid that much mileage will lead to injury.
> 
> Is this plan too aggressive? If so, does anyone have a last ten week plan that they would suggest? Or am I just being overly nervous? Thanks in advance for your help!



It's a interesting plan IMO, but I think you will be fine. Have a midweek long run of 9 miles is a good thing. For one, your going to feel like a BA for running 9 miles on a Wednesday, it was also make those 16-19 milers on the weekend seem not so bad. If you start to feel beat up maybe run 7 instead of 9 one week. You will start to feel tired along the way, but thats ok... It's preparing you for a marathon. Whats really going to drive you crazy is when you start to taper. After you go through it you will know exactly what I'm talking about. It's perfectly normal, so no worries. Best of luck with training and we will see you in January! 



Waiting2goback said:


> Bonus: GF. The answer is always GF. I'm biased because I stayed there on my honeymoon and always loved it. And the Xmas decorations may still be up so that's a win too.



I feel the same way about the Boardwalk since thats where our honeymoon was spent. We try to at least walk to Boardwalk each trip and maybe have a drink while there to talk about our time there and tell the kids about our trip there. 

UPDATE on Room Choice: We went with the GF and I made a reservation on our last day to have breakfast at 1900 with the characters. I told DD about it and she was jumping up and down about the meal. I'm so excited about this trip!!!


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> I feel the same way about the Boardwalk since thats where our honeymoon was spent. We try to at least walk to Boardwalk each trip and maybe have a drink while there to talk about our time there and tell the kids about our trip there.
> 
> UPDATE on Room Choice: We went with the GF and I made a reservation on our last day to have breakfast at 1900 with the characters. I told DD about it and she was jumping up and down about the meal. I'm so excited about this trip!!!



I was so tempted by the Boardwalk price I saw for marathon weekend.  Because if it was a normal family vacation I'd go with that deal in a heartbeat (not sure if still avail.)  But I keep reminding myself that this is a short, budget, value vacation for me.  Staying on the BW & the GF are both bucket list ones for me though!! #jealous


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> I was so tempted by the Boardwalk price I saw for marathon weekend.  Because if it was a normal family vacation I'd go with that deal in a heartbeat (not sure if still avail.)  But I keep reminding myself that this is a short, budget, value vacation for me.  Staying on the BW & the GF are both bucket list ones for me though!! #jealous



The main reason we are staying at a monorail resort is because DW will have two small children to bring to EPCOT and the idea of having them and the stroller on a bus worried her. We had two options, monorail resort or bring MIL. I offered MIL to come and she would only need to purchase park tickets and food and she declined. So option two it was. BW is awesome, but lacks the transportation we wanted for this trip. It's likely a bucket list stay for us. It helps not having to pay for park tickets either.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *So we had a summer goals topic and now almost a week into fall I wanted to ask the same question. What are your running goals for the fall?

ATTQOTD: My goal is simple, run enough to be prepared for the WDW Marathon. Thats to easy of a answer, so I will try to add some measurable to it.
1. Run 5 days a week.
2. Run at least 2, 20 milers.
3. Hit 50 mpw at least twice.
4. Healthier diet.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So we had a summer goals topic and now almost a week into fall I wanted to ask the same question. What are your running goals for the fall?


Pick up the training heading into Wine and Dine and then into Marathon Weekend. So more mileage and more frequency. It’s not always easy with my schedule though.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Continue to not die from heat stroke. Because it's still summer here, regardless of what the calendar says.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> C+ was a grade we were proud of in Organic Chemistry, (Above average!) and I am pretty happy with this B.



Like that time I got a 12/100 on an Organic Chemistry exam and that was a B.  To get a C, you only needed to score an 8/100.  I think the test might have been a bit too tough for the class...


----------



## GreatLakes

On the discussion of resorts I always shop based on price.  I just don't find any value in the price Disney charges for a Deluxe and they are getting there with the moderates as well.  I love the Boardwalk area but have only stayed at the Swan and Dolphin because there is no way I'm paying more for a Disney room than I paid for a room in Rome or Venice.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So we had a summer goals topic and now almost a week into fall I wanted to ask the same question. What are your running goals for the fall?




Place in my age group for the W&D 10K
Be more consistent and run no less than 5 days a week baring injury
I'm going to attempt to cut out processed carbs as much as possible with an aim towards improving my overall health including my running.
I decided I'm going to do a training reset post W&D weekend and spend more time running at a lower heart rate as I prepare to try to BQ again.  I've started reading a lot about fat adaptation and MAF running and am in the midst of reading as much as I can about them.

Not a goal but I love running in the fall and through Christmas.  Between the cooler temperatures, changing leaves, then Christmas lights up on the route, and my two favorite races of the year (both Christmas themed) I just love this time of year for running.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So we had a summer goals topic and now almost a week into fall I wanted to ask the same question. What are your running goals for the fall?



Okay, I'm going to respond this time.  I want the goals to be achievable and measurable, so here they are:
1.  Run at least 115 miles in September (this should be achievable since there are only a few days left)
2.  Meet up for the shakeout run with the folks here who are running the Chicago Marathon 
3.  Run at least 150 miles in October
4.  Run at least 140 miles in November
5.  Lose at least another 5 lbs in weight by the end of Fall (currently 190 lbs)


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So we had a summer goals topic and now almost a week into fall I wanted to ask the same question. What are your running goals for the fall?


Goals:
1. Continue running consistently 3-4 days a week.
2. Complete the 5k and 10k at W&D
3. Sign up for the Christmas Story House Run 
4. Begin planning out a half for 2019.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So we had a summer goals topic and now almost a week into fall I wanted to ask the same question. What are your running goals for the fall?


ATTQOTD: Prepare for the Goofy challenge and have fun doing it especially by enjoying the cooler running weather.  I have a very busy Fall so getting all the miles in will be a challenge, especially the long weekend runs.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So we had a summer goals topic and now almost a week into fall I wanted to ask the same question. What are your running goals for the fall?



After my Ragnar this weekend, I'll have a week or two of recovery.  Then I will start on my training for my next marathon, in mid-March.  So my goal is to follow the plan well!


----------



## JeffW

Beeble said:


> Hi! This January I'm going to be running my first marathon at Disney World and I'm super excited! I basically started from the couch last January and things have been going great! I've been following this plan: https://www.takethemagicstep.com/tr...-a-long-term-training-schedule-for-beginners/
> 
> I ran a half marathon for POT in August and was elated that I got 2:15. My goal with the marathon is just to finish and have fun. Looking ahead on my training program, I'm starting to get worried about the last ten week push. Especially with the weeks where I am doing two long runs (>= 9 miles) in one week. I'm afraid that much mileage will lead to injury.
> 
> Is this plan too aggressive? If so, does anyone have a last ten week plan that they would suggest? Or am I just being overly nervous? Thanks in advance for your help!



I agree with @FFigawi that I like Higdon Novice 1 for beginners.  Take a look at his plan for the last 10 weeks and compare it against yours.  I think yours looks manageable, I just don't care for the long run distributions.  They don't seem to ramp up (if you followed its maximums, you'd run 19 miles 4 times, which seems excessive)


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks races:

29 - @Smilelea  - 10th Annual Baby Steps Memorial Run 5K (NG N/A)
29 - @PointerPower  - Akron Marathon (4:10:00 / N/A)
30 - @mankle30  - Oakville Half Marathon (2:20:00 / N/A)
30 - @SarahDisney  - New Balance Bronx 10 Miler (1:45:00 / N/A)
30 - @KevM  - OCNJ Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
30 - @derekleigh  - Tanger Outlet 5K (23:00 / N/A)
30 - @BikeFan  - Prince William Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A)
30 - opusone - Run for Kelli 3 Mile XC (23:30 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to make a change to your race or goal, let me know. If someone would like to add a race to the list, let me know as well. Again, good luck and we look forward to hearing how you race went!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Stick to my marathon training plan and learn to say "no" when people ask me to do things for them if it interferes with a planned long run. For example, "I just decided to go out of town for the weekend, can you cover my classes?"


----------



## TheHamm

DopeyBadger said:


> Like that time I got a 12/100 on an Organic Chemistry exam and that was a B.  To get a C, you only needed to score an 8/100.  I think the test might have been a bit too tough for the class...


I fail at lots of things, so perhaps it does not bother me so much?
I thought of that class frequently while in grad school, where I got a better letter grade in the graduate level organic class, and quantitatively learned less.  It may have made me the worst grad TA ever as I had zero sympathy with the students arguing they needed a better grade to get into med school.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So we had a summer goals topic and now almost a week into fall I wanted to ask the same question. What are your running goals for the fall?


Goals:
1.  Run healthy
2.  Run happy
3.  October: run >65 miles, Run on work trips, get in a 10 mile long run
4.  November: Run on 2 Hawaiian islands, get in a 10.1 mile long run
5.  December: Buy new running leggings before I start whining I only have one winter pair of tights, get in a 10.2 mile long run.  Run on family trip [I believe this will be the hardest part, and may happen after the equinox making it a winter goal!]
6.  Believe I can complete a half marathon in less than 3 hours and put in the work to make sure my belief is rooted in realism (this is ~10% slower than any online race time predictor spits out).


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD: Sidenote: I didn't have any goals for the summer, but decided to just run for fun 4ish times per week.  I was pretty consistent with that and even learned to have a little love for running on a hot day.

As for fall, I am doing a 10k plan timed to deliver me to a 5 mile Turkey Trot.  This will give me the base to start Boston training in December. And doing the work to stay injury-free is de riguer.

So what I'm looking for--in an awful paraphrase of the Meghan Trainor song-- "I'm all about that base, no trouble"


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Follow my plan as close as I can.  Stay healthy.  Enjoy all the fall races I am registered for.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: 
1) Finish my first marathon and do it to the best of my abilities on that day.  Also to have fun despite it probably being really really hard.   
2) Complete my 4th Hot Chocolate 15k.  And to have fun.
3) Recovery 
4) Bridge plan to get me to the WDW HM weekend.  And that race I'll run for fun.
5) Post more content in my journal.  Race recaps, shopping, coffee, no raisins.  

So yeah, basically do a very hard race and then have fun for the rest of the year.  "Serious" time based or PR based goals, etc can start back up in 2019.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: My only goal is to run a marathon in under 5 hours on Oct 21st.


----------



## roxymama

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: My only goal is to run a marathon in under 5 hours on Oct 21st.



YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> If someone would like to add a race to the list, let me know as well.



I guess I will add a race this weekend since I have registered for it, although I still haven't determined if I will do it.

30 - opusone - Run for Kelli 3 Mile XC (23:30 / N/A)


----------



## michigandergirl

roxymama said:


> YOU CAN DO IT!!!!



Thanks!!! Still really bummed I didn't get in to Chicago...


----------



## rteetz

michigandergirl said:


> Thanks!!! Still really bummed I didn't get in to Chicago...


Same...


----------



## Jules76126

My only goal is to keep running this fall while my schedule is all over the place. I will have more measurable goals for 2019 when hopefully life has sorted itself out.


----------



## roxymama

michigandergirl said:


> Thanks!!! Still really bummed I didn't get in to Chicago...



I probably wouldn't have even entertained running it if you hadn't put the seed in my head that I was capable.  I hope you can try again (if you want to.)



rteetz said:


> Same...



I'll have shamrock shuffle legacy in 2020.  I've already told myself this is one and done.  Ugh, but....
If either or both of you get in one day, I'll cheer for you from inside or outside the course.


----------



## Z-Knight

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks races:
> 
> 29 - @Smilelea  - 10th Annual Baby Steps Memorial Run 5K (NG N/A)
> 29 - @PointerPower  - Akron Marathon (4:10:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @mankle30  - Oakville Half Marathon (2:20:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @SarahDisney  - New Balance Bronx 10 Miler (1:45:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @Z-Knight  - Warsaw Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 30 - @KevM  - OCNJ Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @derekleigh  - Tanger Outlet 5K (23:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @BikeFan  - Prince William Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to make a change to your race or goal, let me know. If someone would like to add a race to the list, let me know as well. Again, good luck and we look forward to hearing how you race went!


Not running. Got hit with some major cold and have severe throat pain and tiredness. Did the paris half in worst half i ever had but now I'm done until for next week.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Ahhh, fall. The season that starts at the beginning of November and ends mid-March. Looks like I have a lot more time to complete some fall goals than the rest of you. 
I'll just call these Q4 goals.
1. Get a new shiny (and hopefully really fast) HM PR
2. START MARATHON TRAINING
3. Squeeze in a few more races before 2019
4. Don't gain back all the weight I lost this year
ETA: 5. Hit 1000 miles ran in 2018!! (Forgot that one!)


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (these all make my heart speed up a little): 
1. Run a sub 4 marathon at Kiawah Island Marathon on December 8th
2. Complete my goal of running 12 half marathons in 2018
3. Complete my goal of running 1,800 miles in 2018


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  It's going to be a busy fall for me.  My goals as of right now are as follows:

1.  Complete the Chicago Marathon as close to 4:00 as possible.  The heat and humidity this summer has really shaken my confidence in getting past the 4:00 barrier.
2.  Take it easy and enjoy another Tuna Run 200 (200mi relay) two weeks after Chicago
3.  Find a half marathon in November, so I can run my 20th half (one of my goals for the year)
4.  Complete my first ultramarathon (50k) in December
5.  Stay healthy through #1-4 so I can enjoy Goofy in January


----------



## cavepig

I failed my summer goal for my marathon goal (thanks heat & humidity) so now my fall goal is just to prepare for the Goofy goal!  I actually really suck at goals.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Actually run?  Seriously, to follow my training plan for WDW Marathon in January (and possibly Dopey, just added a night so arriving on the 9th, one step closer!).


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Actually run?  Seriously, to follow my training plan for WDW Marathon in January (and possibly Dopey, just added a night so arriving on the 9th, one step closer!).


Do it! Do it! Dop-ey! Dop-ey!


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So we had a summer goals topic and now almost a week into fall I wanted to ask the same question. What are your running goals for the fall?



Run a smart race in Chicago.
Recover fully
Enjoy NY marathon (I didn't really intend to do both this year)
Train all of November/December with my wife to get her ready for January's WDW marathon


----------



## Kazrak

ATTQOTD:

Continue training for Star Wars Half.
Complete the Turkey Trot 5k at a pace under 12 minutes.
Get my weight under 220.  (Not quite a running goal, but it'll help.)
Prep for New Year's Eve 10k for Star Wars Half PoT.
Help my son get to a 16 minute pace for Turkey Trot 5k.
Help my wife train toward 16 minute pace for Star Wars 5k.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

flav said:


> I have already planned and registered for my races until June 2019 in order to arrive ready for Dopey 2020. I am still debating whether I wan’t Dopey to be my first Full or not


To be honest, I had the same debate.  It took me many years and multiple runDisney challenge events before I eventually decided I want to run a marathon.  I'm a slow runner so I wanted a time requirement friendlier to me _and _a place where there would be lots to distract my brain if it decided to protest too much during the race.  That meant Disney World.  I then realized that for a variety of reasons, my first marathon could be my only marathon.  But if I liked it, I would want to do Goofy or Dopey.  If I didn't like it, I still might want to do Goofy or Dopey anyways, but would have to run another marathon.  Many runners reassured me that Goofy/Dopey as part of your first full is actually possible.  So I'm in for Dopey. 



Dis5150 said:


> ATYQOTD: I am on week 4 of my DopeyBadger marathon plan. I have only missed one run so far but have had to reschedule a couple. My mileage has been lacking this summer due to numerous things and I am just starting to amp things back up again. Of course, now we want to do Dopey and no way would I be ready for that with this plan, lol. Well.... maybe if I just walk the other races?


Join me on the walking real fast side of the Force. 



LSUlakes said:


> Anyway, early this summer I asked what were your goals for the summer regarding running. How did you do?


I think my goals were run the Incredibles Virtual 5K series, decide on marathon weekend, and then register if necessary.  I accomplished all those.  Along the way, I added the San Francisco Giants 60 miles for 60 years in San Francisco virtual challenge, the Giant Race Half marathon, and settle on a training plan for Dopey.  Which all happened too.  I'll use a pass/fail system which means that I passed.  Ultimately, the true measure of success from this summer's goals comes on marathon weekend. 



PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm not dead yet, so A+.


Now I have Monty Python and Spamalot running through my head.  This is not a bad thing. 



roxymama said:


> But I sort of unplugged and just worked, ran and was with family. And that's ok. So a gold star and an E for Effort.


And that is the best kind of success.  You persevered through a very difficult time that you will never forget.  You may still be persevering through that time, but you are still going. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> I hear ya. I'm not sure my body can take a 10 mile midweek run followed by 20 miles a few days later. Well at this point, I know I can't do that, but I should be able to by then, I guess??
> I really debated between Higdon and modified-Galloway. I ended up with Higdon based on the longest run of 20 miles and more running during the week. I'll let you know how it worked on Sunday, Jan 13 around 3pm (post-nap  ).


I'm glad you posted this.  It helped me further process how my plan from coach will prepare me.


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> Now I have Monty Python and Spamalot running through my head.  This is not a bad thing.


I hoped someone would pick up the reference!


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD:
1 - Qualify for guaranteed entry to the 2019 TCS NYC marathon through the NYRR 9+1 program (9 nyrr races + 1 volunteer experience)
2 - Find a way to balance marathon training with not completely wearing myself out


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 1 - Qualify for guaranteed entry to the 2019 TCS NYC marathon through the NYRR 9+1 program (9 nyrr races + 1 volunteer experience)
> 2 - Find a way to balance marathon training with not completely wearing myself out



If you achieve #2, you're not doing it right!


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD:

My goals for the fall are:
1. Finish my first HM in under 1:57
2. Average 25 mpw by end of fall (hardest goal, just no time to run that much)
3. Run a sub 7 min mile (almost there)
4. Run a sub 24 min 5k (almost there)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
Stay healthy and on track in my marathon training! I also hope to sign up for a small race before the marathon if possible.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTOQTD:
1) Run the Chicago marathon in under 5:00
2) Take some much-deserved time off from running and to recover from some elective surgery
3) Get back in good enough shape to run the 10k and Marathon at Disney in January
4) Decide where my goals go from there.....


----------



## ZellyB

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: My only goal is to run a marathon in under 5 hours on Oct 21st.



#goaltwins  You are going to do it!



michigandergirl said:


> Thanks!!! Still really bummed I didn't get in to Chicago...





rteetz said:


> Same...



I'm bummed too.    You just have to do it next year and maybe I'll join Roxy in the cheering section!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So we had a summer goals topic and now almost a week into fall I wanted to ask the same question. What are your running goals for the fall?



1.  Train for Dopey.
2.  Train for Dopey.
3.  Train for Dopey.  



Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Actually run?  Seriously, to follow my training plan for WDW Marathon in January (and possibly Dopey, just added a night so arriving on the 9th, one step closer!).


Give yourself to the Dopey Side of the Force.  



SarahDisney said:


> 2 - Find a way to balance marathon training with not completely wearing myself out


That's the real challenge.  So many other things coming up this fall/winter to try and take me away from training.  



camaker said:


> If you achieve #2, you're not doing it right!


So yea?!?


----------



## Smilelea

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks races:
> 
> 29 - @Smilelea  - 10th Annual Baby Steps Memorial Run 5K (NG N/A)
> 29 - @PointerPower  - Akron Marathon (4:10:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @mankle30  - Oakville Half Marathon (2:20:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @SarahDisney  - New Balance Bronx 10 Miler (1:45:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @KevM  - OCNJ Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @derekleigh  - Tanger Outlet 5K (23:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @BikeFan  - Prince William Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A)
> 30 - opusone - Run for Kelli 3 Mile XC (23:30 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to make a change to your race or goal, let me know. If someone would like to add a race to the list, let me know as well. Again, good luck and we look forward to hearing how you race went!



I had to back-out of this one. I was doing it with friends and they decided not to do it. It's not worth the 1.5 hour drive one way by myself.


----------



## kbenson13

TheHamm said:


> Goals:
> 1.  Run healthy
> 2.  Run happy



I'm adopting these goals too!

Also for me:

3.  Survive my second @DopeyBadger training plan.
4.  Race my first marathon in January (Chevron Houston Marathon).


----------



## gjramsey

Welp, Boston just became harder to get into......

https://www.baa.org/2019-boston-marathon-qualifier-acceptances

To get in this year, you had to run 4 min 52 secs below your qualifying time, so they are adjusting all ages by 5 minutes.


----------



## KSellers88

gjramsey said:


> Welp, Boston just became harder to get into......
> 
> https://www.baa.org/2019-boston-marathon-qualifier-acceptances
> 
> To get in this year, you had to run 4 min 52 secs below your qualifying time, so they are adjusting all ages by 5 minutes.



Absolutely crazy cutoff times this year! That unicorn keeps getting farther and farther away...


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD Fall objectives:
First two are the same as  @TheHamm...
1- Run healthy
2- Run happy 
3- Keep stalking the Marathon 2019 thread in top of the Running thread so that I am ready to book Dopey 2020 when it becomes available (and other races for anyone in my family who’d want to join)
4- Do muscle training twice a week
5- Decrease my fat%


----------



## WatchMeFly

ATQOTD:
1. Finish my planned HM injury free
2. Pick a second half for late fall or winter to set a time goal for
3. Continue to strength train to prevent injury
4. Run 4 days/ week consistently


----------



## croach

gjramsey said:


> Welp, Boston just became harder to get into......
> 
> https://www.baa.org/2019-boston-marathon-qualifier-acceptances
> 
> To get in this year, you had to run 4 min 52 secs below your qualifying time, so they are adjusting all ages by 5 minutes.



That’s brutal if you have a race coming up in the next few weeks. No time to adjust for that.


----------



## opusone

opusone said:


> I guess I will add a race this weekend since I have registered for it, although I still haven't determined if I will do it.
> 
> 30 - opusone - Run for Kelli 3 Mile XC (23:30 / N/A)



@LSUlakes: I was just informed by my daughter that this XC course is a 5k, so I should adjust slightly:
30 - opusone - Run for Kelli 5k XC (24:00 / N/A)

Sorry!!!


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> That’s brutal if you have a race coming up in the next few weeks. No time to adjust for that.



Good thing some smarties got that BQ in a couple of weeks ago, amirite??


----------



## Wendy98

cburnett11 said:


> Run a smart race in Chicago.
> Recover fully
> *Enjoy NY marathon (I didn't really intend to do both this year)*
> Train all of November/December with my wife to get her ready for January's WDW marathon



Neither did I.  I have done back to back marathons with 20 days in between, so this should be so much easier, right?


----------



## Waiting2goback

QOTD: Fall running goals, I haven't put much thought into it.  I have my 1/2 on Sunday and the weather is looking great for race day so this should give me a real good idea where I am at fitness wise because it's a flat course and good weather.  But I am thinking I may sign up for another 1/2 in November, I would like to keep my mileage around 100 miles a month and really set myself up well going into next year.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Bree

My fall goals:

Set a new half PR on October 6th.
Start lifting weights again. I miss my muscles. I hired a personal trainer 3x a week for 12 weeks starting in October. 
Attend yoga, Piyo or BodyFlow once a week. 
Carb cycle for 12 weeks to drop some body fat. This means being tied to MyFitnessPal which I’m not looking forward to. I also have a sugar addiction and get really cranky the first couple weeks of carb cycling. 
Run W&D half, just have fun and not worry about time.
Dopey training
Stay healthy!!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:
You guys are all making me feel like a slacker. I'm drifting along rudderless and goal-less. Even after thinking about it for a day, I can't come up with any real goals. No races on the calendar, no PR attempts coming up.


----------



## PCFriar80

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD:
> You guys are all making me feel like a slacker. I'm drifting along rudderless and goal-less. Even after thinking about it for a day, I can't come up with any real goals. No races on the calendar, no PR attempts coming up.


Easy now ....that's your retirement goal that you're acing!!


----------



## TheHamm

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD:
> You guys are all making me feel like a slacker. I'm drifting along rudderless and goal-less. Even after thinking about it for a day, I can't come up with any real goals. No races on the calendar, no PR attempts coming up.



It seems to me you were coming up with very short-term goals and crushing them, OldNotSoSlowGoofyGuy.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

PCFriar80 said:


> Easy now ....that's your retirement goal that you're acing!!





TheHamm said:


> It seems to me you were coming up with very short-term goals and crushing them, OldNotSoSlowGoofyGuy.



You guys are right; I want a do-over on my answer.

I feel that a lot of times people are too negative about themselves, but then I go and do the same thing.

ATTQOTD Do-over:
Fall goals:
1. Continue to enjoy retirement and un-do 35 years of stress.
2. Build/maintain a good fitness base, setting up for 2019 goals (TBD)
3. Enjoy the freedom of NOT having an A race on the calendar.
4. Travel more since I'm not tied to a marathon training cycle.
5. Continue with at least 1 yoga class and 2 swimming sessions a week.


----------



## BikeFan

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD:
> You guys are all making me feel like a slacker. I'm drifting along rudderless and goal-less. Even after thinking about it for a day, I can't come up with any real goals. No races on the calendar, no PR attempts coming up.



Stealing the Brooks marketing slogan, here's a goal - "Run Happy!" 

The great thing about this sport is that we get to set our own goals (or lack thereof).  The ultimate goal we all share is better physical and mental well-being, but how we get there is unique to each runner.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So we had a summer goals topic and now almost a week into fall I wanted to ask the same question. What are your running goals for the fall?



ATTQOTD:   I can answer this one!!   My fall goals are to try and PR one of the marathons and half marathons that I am signed up for.  ( I have two shots at each distance)
                  Goal # 2 is to hit my yearly distance goal of 1200 miles
                  Goal # 3 Stay healthy (injury free, rest, and drink more water)
                  Goal # 4 Don't hibernate.   I typically shut down after October and don't run until end of January.   My body likes the rest but hard to regain fitness like that.
                  Goal #5  Enjoy the experience.   I am lucky to be able to get out and run and need to remember to enjoy the experience more.   

Good luck everyone with your Fall Goals.


----------



## Slogger

What are these great Disney hotel prices that many of you are referencing?  
I looked at RunDisney a few days ago and was astonished to see  I could still sign up for the Marathon, Goofy, and Dopey.   

Help!!!!...RunDisney is my kryptonite.


----------



## SarahDisney

Slogger said:


> I looked at RunDisney a few days ago and was astonished to see I could still sign up for the Marathon, Goofy, and Dopey.
> 
> Help!!!



Well, I'd say Dopey, but if you're not in love with the hotel discounts, you could do Goofy or Marathon. All good options.


----------



## AntimonyER

Just got drafted to run on my kid's school parent team for a local 5k:

Nov 17 - AntimonyER - Statesboro Turkey Trot 5k (0:24:00 / N/A)


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: Fall goals
1) Continue hitting as many of my runs that I can
2) Finish the W&D half strong and not let the 20 million other things that are happening that weekend from getting into my head (might need a Xanax but it's all good right?)
3) Be as healthy and as injury free as possible so I can go into Dopey ready and strong


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Bree said:


> My fall goals:
> 
> Set a new half PR on October 6th.
> Start lifting weights again. I miss my muscles. I hired a personal trainer 3x a week for 12 weeks starting in October.
> Attend yoga, Piyo or BodyFlow once a week.
> Carb cycle for 12 weeks to drop some body fat. This means being tied to MyFitnessPal which I’m not looking forward to. I also have a sugar addiction and get really cranky the first couple weeks of carb cycling.
> Run W&D half, just have fun and not worry about time.
> Dopey training
> Stay healthy!!!


I need to be very diligent in not slacking off on strength training.  I slacked off on leg day for a while and then tried to run faster than my body was actually ready to and wound up with knee issues.  Then I focused on leg day, but neglected my upper body and wound up paying the price because I had neglected my upper back on a race day.  I cannot slack off in either area with marathon weekend on the horizon.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD:
> You guys are all making me feel like a slacker. I'm drifting along rudderless and goal-less. Even after thinking about it for a day, I can't come up with any real goals. No races on the calendar, no PR attempts coming up.


It's not too late to join us for marathon weekend.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> You guys are right; I want a do-over on my answer.
> 
> I feel that a lot of times people are too negative about themselves, but then I go and do the same thing.
> 
> ATTQOTD Do-over:
> Fall goals:
> 1. Continue to enjoy retirement and un-do 35 years of stress.
> 2. Build/maintain a good fitness base, setting up for 2019 goals (TBD)
> 3. Enjoy the freedom of NOT having an A race on the calendar.
> 4. Travel more since I'm not tied to a marathon training cycle.
> 5. Continue with at least 1 yoga class and 2 swimming sessions a week.


You forgot marathon weekend in your new goals.    But I'm also saying this very much tongue in cheek if marathon weekend doesn't work.  



BikeFan said:


> Stealing the Brooks marketing slogan, here's a goal - "Run Happy!"
> 
> The great thing about this sport is that we get to set our own goals (or lack thereof).  The ultimate goal we all share is better physical and mental well-being, but how get there is unique to each runner.


Very true.  I've accomplished things in running that I once thought impossible heading into my very first race.  And I'm still a very slow runner.  



Slogger said:


> Help!!!!...RunDisney is my kryptonite.


Mine too.  A year ago right now I was seriously contemplating "retiring" from running if the Star Wars Light Side races were cancelled.  I honestly felt like I had accomplished above and beyond what I set out to do.  I was content if I hung up my running shoes.  Well, the Light Side races were cancelled.  And I've since run 1 5K, 1 10K, 3 Half Marathons, 1 virtual Half Marathon, 3 virtual 5Ks, a 60 mile over a certain number of days virtual challenge, and registered for Dopey, which includes my first marathon.  And all but two of those events were through runDisney.


----------



## Keels

Slogger said:


> What are these great Disney hotel prices that many of you are referencing?
> I looked at RunDisney a few days ago and was astonished to see  I could still sign up for the Marathon, Goofy, and Dopey.
> 
> Help!!!!...RunDisney is my kryptonite.



Dooooooo ... iiiiiiitttttttttt ...


----------



## roxymama

Slogger said:


> What are these great Disney hotel prices that many of you are referencing?
> I looked at RunDisney a few days ago and was astonished to see  I could still sign up for the Marathon, Goofy, and Dopey.
> 
> Help!!!!...RunDisney is my kryptonite.



And you have until 10/16 to buy tickets at the old price before they may increase!  It's really saving you money by deciding to make a trip now.  #disneymath


----------



## Disney at Heart

AntimonyER said:


> Just got drafted to run on my kid's school parent team for a local 5k:
> 
> Nov 17 - AntimonyER - Statesboro Turkey Trot 5k (0:24:00 / N/A)



Statesboro??? I'm originally from Glennville, have degrees from GSU, and taught my first two years at Portal High School. I was there when Erk Russell was recruited and had season tickets to Eagle games through all 6 National Championships and more (until they "moved up" to Sunbelt).


----------



## AntimonyER

Disney at Heart said:


> Statesboro??? I'm originally from Glennville, have degrees from GSU, and taught my first two years at Portal High School. I was there when Erk Russell was recruited and had season tickets to Eagle games through all 6 National Championships and more (until they "moved up" to Sunbelt).


Haha, I'm wearing a GS shirt right now! We love going to the games (so bummed we have to miss this week due to a wedding tomorrow night), they are looking pretty good this year tho. My wife is Statesboro born and raised but I grew up in Disney's backyard.


----------



## Disney at Heart

AntimonyER said:


> Haha, I'm wearing a GS shirt right now! We love going to the games (so bummed we have to miss this week due to a wedding tomorrow night), they are looking pretty good this year tho. My wife is Statesboro born and raised but I grew up in Disney's backyard.


The "Field of Dreams" in Paulson Stadium is sponsored by Rotary Corp., whose owners are great friends of my family, and both my brothers work there. I am glad the Eagles are doing well so far this season. The Clemson loss was expected, but we won that one financially and probably won the "most fun tailgate" too! I still think "Freedom's Flight" is the most exciting moment in football. Hi to your wife; we grew up really close to each other! Would love to meet you guys sometime!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Multiple topics in 1 post:


Sleepless Knight said:


> You forgot marathon weekend in your new goals.  But I'm also saying this very much tongue in cheek if marathon weekend doesn't work.



A couple of days ago, I saw that both Dopey and Goofy are still available. That led me to check price/availability of Disney resorts. It's all still do-able.

BUT

As I was mentally rehearsing my sales pitch to my DW, I honestly couldn't even convince myself I really wanted to do it. I don't mean this to sound like I'm dissing Marathon Weekend, but currently Marathon Weekend Burnout (6 out of the last 8 years) > Marathon Weekend FOMO.

What I wish I could do is helicopter down and parachute in for the Hurricane Hanna's meetup!



BikeFan said:


> Stealing the Brooks marketing slogan, here's a goal - "Run Happy!"



Added to the goal list! Funny you should mention that. I just happen to have my latest pair of Ghosts out of the closet, and I saw this in the box top. Not sure if it's always been there, or something new they added.



Lastly, not a trip report, not a race report, but a Road Kill Report!

I've been running the same roads for 20+ years here in North Georgia. I've done about 6000 miles since I started tracking them (only 3.5 years). Easily double and possibly 3 or 4 times that.

Today for the first time, I saw an armadillo. I know they are not unusual in other parts of the country, but it used to be considered too cold here for them. Not anymore, now that summer goes to October, if not November.


----------



## roxymama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Lastly, not a trip report, not a race report, but a Road Kill Report!
> 
> I've been running the same roads for 20+ years here in North Georgia. I've done about 6000 miles since I started tracking them (only 3.5 years). Easily double and possibly 3 or 4 times that.
> 
> Today for the first time, I saw an armadillo. I know they are not unusual in other parts of the country, but it used to be considered too cold here for them. Not anymore, now that summer goes to October, if not November.



We are getting opossums round these here parts.  First time I've seen them in this quantity.  While squirrels and rabbits flee in terror when I run past, the opossums just stare at me with their reflective beady little eyes while snooping around garbage cans.  I don't like them.
Maybe I should stop running on trash day??


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> What I wish I could do is helicopter down and parachute in for the Hurricane Hanna's meetup!


Not sure why this would be taken off the table so quickly...... Seems easy enough.


----------



## jmasgat

Slogger said:


> What are these great Disney hotel prices that many of you are referencing?
> I looked at RunDisney a few days ago and was astonished to see  I could still sign up for the Marathon, Goofy, and Dopey.
> 
> Help!!!!...RunDisney is my kryptonite.



The winter discounts are out. "Gift of Magic" under special offers.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> As I was mentally rehearsing my sales pitch to my DW, I honestly couldn't even convince myself I really wanted to do it. I don't mean this to sound like I'm dissing Marathon Weekend, but currently Marathon Weekend Burnout (6 out of the last 8 years) > Marathon Weekend FOMO.


Makes perfect sense to me.  After 4 consecutive runDisney multi race challenge events, I loved it when I had a race weekend that was only one race.  If you really want to do it, you'll know.  And if the break is what's needed, enjoy your break.


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> As I was mentally rehearsing my sales pitch to my DW, I honestly couldn't even convince myself I really wanted to do it. I don't mean this to sound like I'm dissing Marathon Weekend, but currently Marathon Weekend Burnout (6 out of the last 8 years) > Marathon Weekend FOMO.



Sleep on it and we’ll revisit in October.


----------



## BikeFan

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Multiple topics in 1 post:
> 
> 
> A couple of days ago, I saw that both Dopey and Goofy are still available. That led me to check price/availability of Disney resorts. It's all still do-able.
> 
> BUT
> 
> As I was mentally rehearsing my sales pitch to my DW, I honestly couldn't even convince myself I really wanted to do it. I don't mean this to sound like I'm dissing Marathon Weekend, but currently Marathon Weekend Burnout (6 out of the last 8 years) > Marathon Weekend FOMO.



I don't know if I'll ever get tired of Marathon Weekend.  I've run it 4 times since 2013, and I'm still bummed I'm (probably) not going in 2019.  I'd gladly return, but I'm already planning on going with the family and some of my running club in 2020, and I've already planned on several other marathon trips in 2019.  Definitely Boston, and hopefully Berlin and Chicago.  Plus, we're flying the family to Costa Rica this summer to visit my brother and his wife, so my travel budget is stretched to the max.  Otherwise, I'd be going back to WDW in January to run Goofy or Dopey.  It's a chance to run a bunch of races in a row - what's not to love?!?


----------



## Slogger

Keels said:


> Dooooooo ... iiiiiiitttttttttt ...



@Keels....you make a good point.


----------



## Kazrak

I can't do Marathon Weekend this coming year because we're actually flying back the day of the 5k.  I suspect it's off the list for the next couple years just because it would be rather cruel to ship my daughter off to college and then fly to Orlando to run without her.

So I'll just have to do Star Wars and Wine and Dine, I think.


----------



## Slogger

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: My only goal is to run a marathon in under 5 hours on Oct 21st.



You got this.   Which marathon are you running?


----------



## Keels

Slogger said:


> @Keels....you make a good point.



I will buy you drinks at Hurricane Hannah’s on Friday.

Just give me a number. Let’s make this happen.


----------



## michigandergirl

Slogger said:


> You got this.   Which marathon are you running?



Thanks!! I'm running the Grand Rapids marathon - going to try and get it done on my home turf!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Kazrak said:


> I can't do Marathon Weekend this coming year because we're actually flying back the day of the 5k.  I suspect it's off the list for the next couple years just because it would be rather cruel to ship my daughter off to college and then fly to Orlando to run without her.
> 
> So I'll just have to do Star Wars and Wine and Dine, I think.


Nah - that's part of the children leaving the nest.  You can have fun on your own too now!


----------



## AFwifelife

Kazrak said:


> I can't do Marathon Weekend this coming year because we're actually flying back the day of the 5k.  I suspect it's off the list for the next couple years just because it would be rather cruel to ship my daughter off to college and then fly to Orlando to run without her.
> 
> So I'll just have to do Star Wars and Wine and Dine, I think.



Nah I would still do it.  My mom bought and moved to a new house without even telling me that she was considering it when I went to college lol.  She's going to college, not prison.  She will be having her own fun.


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> Welp, Boston just became harder to get into......
> 
> https://www.baa.org/2019-boston-marathon-qualifier-acceptances
> 
> To get in this year, you had to run 4 min 52 secs below your qualifying time, so they are adjusting all ages by 5 minutes.



So the 5 minutes I am about to gain for turning 35 are going away before I officially had them 



Slogger said:


> What are these great Disney hotel prices that many of you are referencing?
> I looked at RunDisney a few days ago and was astonished to see  I could still sign up for the Marathon, Goofy, and Dopey.
> 
> Help!!!!...RunDisney is my kryptonite.



The Disney Visa Card Holder offer is a really good one if you have the CC. 



Keels said:


> I will buy you drinks at Hurricane Hannah’s on Friday.
> 
> Just give me a number. Let’s make this happen.



I think this is the 2nd or 3rd time I've read about you offering drinks to someone to come run marathon weekend lol. That tab is going to get expensive! Since your buying drinks for the thread, I would like a dole whip with rum in AK. Random question, whats the latest on the #pandaface project?


----------



## Waiting2goback

BikeFan said:


> Stealing the Brooks marketing slogan, here's a goal - "Run Happy!"
> 
> The great thing about this sport is that we get to set our own goals (or lack thereof).  The ultimate goal we all share is better physical and mental well-being, but how get there is unique to each runner.



It's a good point.  Why can't it be a goal to just enjoy running with no race plans or time goals.   That can be fun too for sure.  



Slogger said:


> What are these great Disney hotel prices that many of you are referencing?
> I looked at RunDisney a few days ago and was astonished to see  I could still sign up for the Marathon, Goofy, and Dopey.
> 
> Help!!!!...RunDisney is my kryptonite.



I was shocked they are still all available too.  Even the 1/2 was open when I looked last weekend and that usually sell out the first day.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Multiple topics in 1 post:
> 
> 
> A couple of days ago, I saw that both Dopey and Goofy are still available. That led me to check price/availability of Disney resorts. It's all still do-able.
> 
> BUT
> 
> As I was mentally rehearsing my sales pitch to my DW, I honestly couldn't even convince myself I really wanted to do it. I don't mean this to sound like I'm dissing Marathon Weekend, but currently Marathon Weekend Burnout (6 out of the last 8 years) > Marathon Weekend FOMO.
> 
> What I wish I could do is helicopter down and parachute in for the Hurricane Hanna's meetup!
> 
> 
> 
> Added to the goal list! Funny you should mention that. I just happen to have my latest pair of Ghosts out of the closet, and I saw this in the box top. Not sure if it's always been there, or something new they added.
> 
> View attachment 354669
> 
> Lastly, not a trip report, not a race report, but a Road Kill Report!
> 
> I've been running the same roads for 20+ years here in North Georgia. I've done about 6000 miles since I started tracking them (only 3.5 years). Easily double and possibly 3 or 4 times that.
> 
> Today for the first time, I saw an armadillo. I know they are not unusual in other parts of the country, but it used to be considered too cold here for them. Not anymore, now that summer goes to October, if not November.



I think a lot of people are getting burnt out and that's why the races are still open.   Having said that, I wish I could go back this year.  I through around the idea of just going down for the 1/2 as that is all that fits in my schedule but I decided to save the money.


----------



## ZellyB

I will not get tempted to run Dopey
I will not get tempted to run Dopey
I will not get tempted to run Dopey


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> I will not get tempted to run Dopey
> I will not get tempted to run Dopey
> I will not get tempted to run Dopey



You will run Dopey


----------



## Disney at Heart

Oh, you WILL be tempted. (see @FFigawi) The question is, will you succumb to the temptation? I vote YES!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ZellyB said:


> I will not get tempted to run Dopey
> I will not get tempted to run Dopey
> I will not get tempted to run Dopey


Don’t do it. 4 early mornings!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Mileage update.

August: 70 miles

September:  38 miles

September is a lot lower on account of recovery after the Giant Race Half Marathon.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I think this is the 2nd or 3rd time I've read about you offering drinks to someone to come run marathon weekend lol. That tab is going to get expensive! Since your buying drinks for the thread, I would like a dole whip with rum in AK.



The past two years, I've run a tab at HH's for the Friday meet-up ... but I'm smart enough to tell the bartenders to let me know when its getting outrageous so I can cut it off.

But sorry - free drink offer only redeemable on Friday at HH at 3 p.m.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

This summer has been a challenge for me but I finally pulled myself out of my slump.

Sept miles:  12 runs  30.31 miles missed 3 runs because of TS Gordon

I have to add it’s pretty sad when you’re excited it’s only 74 degrees and 97% humidity at daybreak of long run day.....


----------



## Kazrak

Dis_Yoda said:


> Nah - that's part of the children leaving the nest.  You can have fun on your own too now!





AFwifelife said:


> Nah I would still do it.  My mom bought and moved to a new house without even telling me that she was considering it when I went to college lol.  She's going to college, not prison.  She will be having her own fun.



I'm going to be doing runDisney stuff without her.  I just don't feel the need to rub her nose in it _quite_ that much.

I did the Dark Side Half without her because she had class the next day, and am doing the Rival Run Half without her because she's off at college.  (And...feelers are out for doing the 2019 Wine and Dine...)

I also expect her to do things without me.  She should be doing an internship in Germany the year after next, and she's eyeing the Disneyland Paris race...


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

8 days out from my first marathon and the obsessive weather checking has begun. Temperatures are looking favorable right now but today the chance of showers popped up too. I’m trying not to freak out or get nervous yet because it’s still far in advance when forecasting rain, but a solid week of rain chances everyday is not what I want to see a week leading up to a big race.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Netflix Fans - if you like weird psychological tv - Maniac is enjoyable.


----------



## AFwifelife

September totals
Mileage: 83.1 miles
Avg Pace: 11:56/mi
Total time: 16:31:19


----------



## flav

*September* *totals*
Distance: 115km (71.5miles)
Average pace: 6min/km (9.66min/miles)

Exactly where a month with tapering+races+recovery should be for me. I am still celebrating my PR!

That said, Running Thread Maths:
Recovery Week + Medal Reveals + Disney Deals = Dopey Window Shopping to the Cube

Now, if you multiply this with
New BQTime=BQTime-5

It equals that Dopey 2020 will definitely be my first Marathon and, beside injuries, there is not much that will stop that girl!


----------



## mankle30

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks races:
> 
> 29 - @Smilelea  - 10th Annual Baby Steps Memorial Run 5K (NG N/A)
> 29 - @PointerPower  - Akron Marathon (4:10:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @mankle30  - Oakville Half Marathon (2:20:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @SarahDisney  - New Balance Bronx 10 Miler (1:45:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @KevM  - OCNJ Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @derekleigh  - Tanger Outlet 5K (23:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @BikeFan  - Prince William Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A)
> 30 - opusone - Run for Kelli 3 Mile XC (23:30 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to make a change to your race or goal, let me know. If someone would like to add a race to the list, let me know as well. Again, good luck and we look forward to hearing how you race went!



September mileage: 94.4 miles (+13.1 in the HM on the 30th)
Time on Target (Active time): 18h 18m

Tomorrow morning half marathon! Trying to move that corral up for the WDW Marathon in just a few more months!


----------



## Kazrak

September mileage: 9.2 with son + 9.6 solo = 18.8 miles.
October goal: 12 with son + 12 solo.


----------



## SarahDisney

Kazrak said:


> I can't do Marathon Weekend this coming year because we're actually flying back the day of the 5k. I suspect it's off the list for the next couple years just because it would be rather cruel to ship my daughter off to college and then fly to Orlando to run without her.



I'm kinda in the same situation with my sister ... she goes back to school on January 6th, so I have to go without her. I'm sad about it, but I'm not letting it stop me. 
You can do marathon weekend ... just maybe don't tell her that you're doing it!



ZellyB said:


> I will not get tempted to run Dopey
> I will not get tempted to run Dopey
> I will not get tempted to run Dopey



See you on 5k and 10k mornings


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD Fall goals: 10k PR, no injuries or illness, and continue to be consistent with my training. 
@LSUlakes I have a race to add...
Nov 22- homeiswheremickeyis - Space Coast Turkey Trot 10k (1:35:00 / N/A)


----------



## Kazrak

SarahDisney said:


> I'm kinda in the same situation with my sister ... she goes back to school on January 6th, so I have to go without her. I'm sad about it, but I'm not letting it stop me.
> You can do marathon weekend ... just maybe don't tell her that you're doing it!



Well, next year we're flying back from our WDW trip on the day of the 5k, so that she has a day or two at home before she flies back to college.

I'd actually not be here to send her off if I did Marathon Weekend the year after that, because I'd need to fly out before she did.  Her classes start the day after the marathon.


----------



## tidefan

*September Totals*

56.19 miles  (I am at 290.81 miles with an avg. pace of 10:51 for the year-to-date)
Avg Pace:  11:10

3 weeks of Higdon novice down...  15 more weeks to go...

Quick note:  Thursday and Saturday's runs were the first non 80 degree runs I've had since April and yes that includes running most of this at night...

Quick note #2.  Started the month at 6'3 1/2" and 278 lbs.  Still 6'3 1/2", but now 272 lbs.!!!


----------



## McNs

September Summary

Another excellent month - slightly down on August distance due to a mid month fatigue wobble.

240km/149mi
5:13 min/km 8:24m/mi
3,077m/10,095ft climbing 
147bpm

Last really long run was in the bag today - 3 hours/34km. Next Sunday is back to 2:30. Still some workouts coming up but I'm feeling a lot better this week after the long run than last week.


----------



## cavepig

September miles - 119.5 (ran a marathon & not a lot the last 2 wks)  Honestly, September flew by!




LSUlakes said:


> So the 5 minutes I am about to gain for turning 35 are going away before I officially had them


Right!  But  it's like I don't have to think hard about paces as it will be exactly the same as I just trained for.  Although, I'm not sure even when I'll do another non-Disney marathon as my local options are sub-par.



ZellyB said:


> I will not get tempted to run Dopey
> I will not get tempted to run Dopey
> I will not get tempted to run Dopey


  Do it!  I'll be handing out water in the 5k & want to spot Dis-runners, which could be totally impossible!



*DisneyDreamer said:


> 8 days out from my first marathon and the obsessive weather checking has begun. Temperatures are looking favorable right now but today the chance of showers popped up too. I’m trying not to freak out or get nervous yet because it’s still far in advance when forecasting rain, but a solid week of rain chances everyday is not what I want to see a week leading up to a big race.


How exciting!    May the no rain pixie dust be in your favor.


----------



## gjramsey

September totals:

Total miles - 171.74 mi
Total Time - 24:33:54
Average Pace - 8:34
Avg HR - 143

A solid month of running.  So ready for the temps to turn fall-ish.


----------



## ZellyB

September miles:125

That meat of the Chicago training really shows this month. That’s my highest monthly total ever. Bring on Chicago!


----------



## jmasgat

September total: 128.6 (because, ya know, that .6 is really the most important!)  It's my highest total for the year.

Yesterday, I had one of those "See, you really shouldn't doubt yourself" kind of runs.  Not long, but included a 4 mile HM pace segment on an outdoor track.  I tend to do pace work on the TM, but am trying to do more outdoors.  I always doubt my ability to hit interval pacing when I run outside, and even though I have run whole HM at the pace I did yesterday, I guess as I age, I doubt my abilities.  So it was nice to do those 4 miles, and with consistency. I even had 2 consecutive 1/4 mile splits that were within .07 seconds!

Anyway, it was one of those days when you finish a run with a smile on your face.


----------



## BikeFan

September total: 149.7 miles (I may or may not go run .3 tonight.  That number is just taunting me! )

Prince William Half Marathon race report:  

I've been dealing with a minor hamstring issue for most of September, made worse because I'm a stubborn knucklehead who refuses to accept that 2 days' rest isn't enough to make it go away for good.  (Don't be like me.  At my age, I should know better, but I don't. )  Anyway, after feeling it come back yet again on Monday, I finally packed it in for the rest of the week and took a few extra days off.  I did a short run on Saturday just to shake out the legs, and the legs felt fine.  This race was more of a training run than a target race, so my only goals were sub-1:40 and not get injured.  Happily, I achieved both, despite some terrible pacing on my part.  My first mile was just over 7:00 o), and I paid for that later.  Overall, I ran a positive split, but not too badly.  I also got to see some running friends I hadn't seen in a while, and my nephew's wife PR'ed, so overall, a good race.  

1:38:30
51st overall
6th male, 45-49


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Just got back from my month in the South. Caught 2 Alabama games in Bryant Denny Stadium. Spent a few weeks with family in Alabama, Mississippi and Florida. Trained, and it sucked, in that heat. Got home yesterday and ran my 19 mile long run this morning in cool weather (what a relief).

September totals were somewhat limited given my travel, but I continued to progress in spite of the lower mileage: 

103.8 miles - average HR was 139


----------



## FFigawi

@BuckeyeBama Alabama has looked pretty unstoppable this year now that they have an upgrade at QB.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Smuttynose 1/2 Marathon in the books.  

This is my first race for time since September of 2015. That happened to be a 1/2 marathon as well and I ran that with plantar fasciitis.  But since then all my races were for fun or to work back from my injury.  So I was pretty nervous this week.  My goal was under 2:00.  But my training hasn’t been great because the hills I run on and the humidity most of the summer. Thankfully we got good weather for this race.  

I left my house around 5:20 am to head to NH.  It was 47’ out when I left.  No humidity.  This was a good sign. I had been to this race before so finding everything was no problem.  I signed up for it in 2016 but was recovering from surgery so I went as a spectator to cheer on my friend Matt.  

The race is well organized.  A lot of it is run along the ocean on Hampton Beach.  There is maybe 3 miles that go into a residential neighborhood where you can’t see the ocean but the rest of along the water. 

I started out in the 10:00/mile corral as I didn’t want to go out too fast and burn myself out.  Looking at my splits I clearly didn’t stay with those people long.  Miles 2-5 I was in the 8:30/mm range. I felt like I was going slow but heard my updates from RunKeeper and started doing math.  I realized I may be able to get under 2:00 if I just stay steady.  I guess all the hills I train on was helping because this flat course felt “easy”.  

By mile 9 we hit a few small hills in the residential neighborhood and by mile 11 I started to fade. I was sore.  I kept plugging along the best I could be realized 2:00 wasn’t happening today. I finished in 2:03:58. The good news is, this is my new 1/2 PR.  The race I mentioned above was my previous 1/2 PR of 2:06:03.  This means I am close to getting back to pre-injury conditioning.  I say that because that course was VERY hilly and this was was flat.  I also did reach my goal for the month of having over 100 Miles as I work toward building my mileage again during my new found motivation.  I was on pace for 130 but dialed it back when I was in pain during runs and finished at 100.9. 

Overall this is a great race.  I would tell anyone in this part of the country it is worth trying for sure.  I am a little disappointed in myself for not finding my motivation a couple of months sooner so I could have trained more and given this a better effort.  But, for the training I did do, I am pleased with my results.  It just means that I have room to improve and I am planning to do it next year and definitely get under the 2:00 for sure.  Now that I am familiar with the course, if I put in the work, I should easily be able to get in the 1:40’s.


----------



## Keels

September Mileage (getting something in just under the gun):

Swim: 1500 meters
Cycling: 43.03 miles
Run: 0 miles


----------



## cburnett11

September:
Total miles - 251.53 mi
Total Time - 38:05:31
Average Pace - 9:05
Avg HR - 135


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks races:
> 
> 29 - @Smilelea  - 10th Annual Baby Steps Memorial Run 5K (NG N/A)
> 29 - @PointerPower  - Akron Marathon (4:10:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @mankle30  - Oakville Half Marathon (2:20:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @SarahDisney  - New Balance Bronx 10 Miler (1:45:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @KevM  - OCNJ Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @derekleigh  - Tanger Outlet 5K (23:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @BikeFan  - Prince William Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A)
> 30 - opusone - Run for Kelli 3 Mile XC (23:30 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to make a change to your race or goal, let me know. If someone would like to add a race to the list, let me know as well. Again, good luck and we look forward to hearing how you race went!



Finished 23:18, overall placement = 35 out of 677

New race to add for me:

derekleigh- Oct 28 - White Mountain Milers Half (1:58/ N/A)


----------



## SarahDisney

September Mileage: 68.3 miles. I'm pretty sure that's a monthly mileage record for me. Go Sarah!

New Balance Bronx 10 Mile Official Time: 1:56:28.
Not what I wanted, but finishing is better than nothing. Overall, it's a good race,  and I'd like to try it again next year (but it'll depend on scheduling).


----------



## Disney at Heart

September 
Miles: 123.78 
Duration: 24.36
Pace: 11:48


----------



## tidefan

BuckeyeBama said:


> Just got back from my month in the South. Caught 2 Alabama games in Bryant Denny Stadium. Spent a few weeks with family in Alabama, Mississippi and Florida. Trained, and it sucked, in that heat. Got home yesterday and ran my 19 mile long run this morning in cool weather (what a relief).
> 
> September totals were somewhat limited given my travel, but I continued to progress in spite of the lower mileage:
> 
> 103.8 miles - average HR was 139


Look me up next time...  I live in Tuscaloosa and have season tickets!


----------



## Slogger

September running totals:

145.4 miles
   9:34 pace
  23 hours, 13 minutes total time
 990 miles ytd

Hopefully ready for Fall Race schedule with 5 events in next 7 weeks


----------



## jmasgat

cburnett11 said:


> September:
> *Total miles - 251.53 mi*
> Total Time - 38:05:31
> Average Pace - 9:05
> Avg HR - 135



Holy crap!  Quick search on the thread showed me you're training for both CHI and NYC, but still, that's a whole lot of miles!


----------



## opusone

*September Training Summary*
Total Miles: 122.1 miles
Total Time: 18:35:46
Average Pace: 9:08/mi
Average HR: 143/min

@LSUlakes: for my XC 5k race this morning... easiest race report ever: DNS.

As expected, after going to the Notre Dame/Stanford game with my family last night and driving back immediately afterwards arriving home after midnight, I did not get up to run the race this morning.  If my daughter had volunteered as she did last year, I likely would have dragged my butt to the start line, but they had too many volunteers, so she didn't sign up this time.  So instead, I ran 6 easy this afternoon.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*September Training Summary*
Running duration = 16:37 hours
Running mileage = 118.8 miles
Average Pace = 8:24 min/mile (Marathon Pace + 92 seconds)
Average HR = 141 bpm (72% HRR, or about 8% lower than Marathon Pace)
Indoor Cycling duration = 15:03 hours
Indoor Cycling mileage = 346.3 miles
Total training duration = 31:40 hours

*I have no way to know whether that indoor cycling data is accurate as it comes from a computer attached to the bike trainer. Can't use Zwift right now in my in-laws basement because of limited outlets in their unfinished basement.

Took 20 days off from running at the end of August/beginning of September.  Have been dealing with an ankle issue since the beginning of August.  It hasn't improved as much as I had hoped, but hasn't gotten worse.  The PT gave me some exercises and advice and I've been diligent.  So any day I wasn't able to run I was on my indoor training bike.  Nothing systematic on the bike but just trying to keep an exercise routine through the month.  Been trying to be patient upon returning to running in mid-September with a slow ramp up.  I've got the Chicago Marathon this coming weekend.  Haven't run more than 10.5 miles since mid-August when I decided to shut down the running.  So we'll see how this goes.  Just hoping to come out the other end healthy and enjoy the experience.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

FFigawi said:


> @BuckeyeBama Alabama has looked pretty unstoppable this year now that they have an upgrade at QB.


Yeah, if Tua stays healthy I just don't see this Alabama team losing. But these seasons are long, and the ball bounces in weird and unpredictable ways.


----------



## FFigawi

Random non-running question: has anyone here ever participated in the Ride London 100? I'm entered for 2019 and am looking for tips on logistics, where to stay, etc. Anyone?


----------



## mankle30

Time for the Oakville Half Marathon: 2:29:38. Not my best and legs felt dead throughout but I think I left it all on the road and don't think I could have done better. today.

You can find my race report here!


----------



## kleph

BuckeyeBama said:


> Yeah, if Tua stays healthy I just don't see this Alabama team losing. But these seasons are long, and the ball bounces in weird and unpredictable ways.



the most dynamic alabama passer since harry gilmer. lsu is gonna be a real test, i think.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Random non-running question: has anyone here ever participated in the Ride London 100? I'm entered for 2019 and am looking for tips on logistics, where to stay, etc. Anyone?



Well, I would say for logistics ... you need a bike. As far as place to stay? Probably somewhere in London!

You’re welcome!!!!!


----------



## Miranda

derekleigh said:


> derekleigh- Oct 28 - White Mountain Milers Half (1:58/ N/A)


I hope you have better weather than last year!   It was freezing in the 50's or 60's and poured the entire race.  Like seriously poured... parts of the course were covered in flooding from the river later that day/the next day!


----------



## Miranda

Waiting2goback said:


> Smuttynose 1/2 Marathon in the books.
> 
> This is my first race for time since September of 2015. That happened to be a 1/2 marathon as well and I ran that with plantar fasciitis.  But since then all my races were for fun or to work back from my injury.  So I was pretty nervous this week.  My goal was under 2:00.  But my training hasn’t been great because the hills I run on and the humidity most of the summer. Thankfully we got good weather for this race.
> 
> I left my house around 5:20 am to head to NH.  It was 47’ out when I left.  No humidity.  This was a good sign. I had been to this race before so finding everything was no problem.  I signed up for it in 2016 but was recovering from surgery so I went as a spectator to cheer on my friend Matt.
> 
> The race is well organized.  A lot of it is run along the ocean on Hampton Beach.  There is maybe 3 miles that go into a residential neighborhood where you can’t see the ocean but the rest of along the water.
> 
> I started out in the 10:00/mile corral as I didn’t want to go out too fast and burn myself out.  Looking at my splits I clearly didn’t stay with those people long.  Miles 2-5 I was in the 8:30/mm range. I felt like I was going slow but heard my updates from RunKeeper and started doing math.  I realized I may be able to get under 2:00 if I just stay steady.  I guess all the hills I train on was helping because this flat course felt “easy”.
> 
> By mile 9 we hit a few small hills in the residential neighborhood and by mile 11 I started to fade. I was sore.  I kept plugging along the best I could be realized 2:00 wasn’t happening today. I finished in 2:03:58. The good news is, this is my new 1/2 PR.  The race I mentioned above was my previous 1/2 PR of 2:06:03.  This means I am close to getting back to pre-injury conditioning.  I say that because that course was VERY hilly and this was was flat.  I also did reach my goal for the month of having over 100 Miles as I work toward building my mileage again during my new found motivation.  I was on pace for 130 but dialed it back when I was in pain during runs and finished at 100.9.
> 
> Overall this is a great race.  I would tell anyone in this part of the country it is worth trying for sure.  I am a little disappointed in myself for not finding my motivation a couple of months sooner so I could have trained more and given this a better effort.  But, for the training I did do, I am pleased with my results.  It just means that I have room to improve and I am planning to do it next year and definitely get under the 2:00 for sure.  Now that I am familiar with the course, if I put in the work, I should easily be able to get in the 1:40’s.


Great job!  I know a lot of people who were running it (this race is local-ish to me)... you guys had a nice day today.  

I was just reading in the local paper that a woman came in 1st overall, too!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Well, I would say for logistics ... you need a bike. As far as place to stay? Probably somewhere in London!
> 
> You’re welcome!!!!!



Don't forget to tip the waiters


----------



## huskies90

opusone said:


> As expected, after going to the Notre Dame/Stanford game with my family last night and driving back immediately afterwards arriving home after midnight, I did not get up to run the race this morning.


Go Irish!! (my daughter is a student at Notre Dame)

September Miles = 129 -- After building miles over the summer, I took a week off and then started my Goofy training plan.

August = 174
July = 184
June = 151
May = 156
April = 113
March = 99
February = 78
January = 67

1,151 total miles so far in 2018


----------



## Smilelea

September total: 48.5 miles

Extremely exciting news: I have new running shoes!


----------



## TheHamm

*September*
52.4 miles @12:10 m/m

I expected the month to start out poorly due to life, but I did not expect it to also end slowly due to life and cold rain.  I'm going to sigh and hope for better next month.  I got more miles in than I did a year ago, got a new PR for 6.2, and I did my longest yet run of >8 miles.  I also learned I do not like clif blocks but honey stingers don't make me want to vomit or brush my teeth.  So, I will call it progress toward longer runs.

Regarding rain, I have a jacket I used all winter which is water 'resistant' and has no hood- I dislike them as they end up tangling my hair into a matted mess.  I found the jacket did not really keep me dry and I am not sure if it is the fabric or rain dripping down my neck.  So, it was 40* and wet was miserable.  Do I need different gear or do others take it indoors in cold rain? {FWIW, I thought 60* and rain was fine, 20* and snow was fine, this was not}


----------



## Wendy98

Where did September go?

total miles:  313.9
avg. pace:  7:19/mile

I am starting to feel the miles, so I will taper this week.


----------



## dis_or_dat

September:
Total miles: 126
Average Pace: 7:42

Haven't been able to up my mileage yet, but did three 12 mile long runs. Unfortunately it's been causing some hip flexor issues, hopefully a change in my gait will help. I also signed up for my first and last marathon.  Extremely nervous about it - eeks!


----------



## Bree

Monthly totals really stink.  I missed 9 runs because I've been sick for the last three weeks.  Turned out I had pneumonia!

Miles: 94.66
Time: 17:52:44
Average Pace: 11:07


----------



## Waiting2goback

Miranda said:


> Great job!  I know a lot of people who were running it (this race is local-ish to me)... you guys had a nice day today.
> 
> I was just reading in the local paper that a woman came in 1st overall, too!



She did.  I saw her on the out and back.  I was at about mile 8 and she was at 11. It is a great race, you should try it.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## AntimonyER

Good Morning all!

My September totals:

Running - Distance - 65.76 miles (PR), Time - 9:39:07, Pace - 8:48 (PR)
Walking - Distance - 97.96 miles, Time - 27:33:00, Pace 16:52

I have decided to try running instead of walking on my lunch break. Should allow me to hit my fall running distance per week goal.


----------



## PCFriar80

*September Summary:*
Stuck to my plan of throttling down on the running to fully repair my achilles tendonitis ahead of 10K/half marathon training kicking off on 10/22, which by the way will be our AK day when we're at WDW.  Come to find out that the elliptical was not helping things out and I have discontinued that and am feeling almost 100%.

Running: 44.5 miles
Biking:  101 miles
Pool:  Closed

*October plan:*
Stay off elliptical and ramp up running mileage ahead of official training plan beginning on 10/22.  Food and Wine festival [10/17 - 10/25].  Leaf raking/blowing.

Good luck to those running Chicago on 10/7 and for those running Hartford on 10/13 [my back yard...... actually side yard]!


----------



## camaker

September was a pretty good month.  Stuck to the plan and completed all runs.  The pacing is starting to come around as the temperatures start to slightly moderate, so there's hope for Chicago, yet.  I only got 3 of my 4 planned bike rides in, though, as life intervened yesterday.  Without further ado, the details:

*September Summary*
Running Miles: 144.7
Running Time: 25:23:41
Average Running Pace: 10:32/mi

Cycling Miles:  52.6
Cycling Time:  3:14:32
Average Cycling Speed:  16.2 mph


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Waiting2goback said:


> Smuttynose 1/2 Marathon in the books.
> 
> This is my first race for time since September of 2015. That happened to be a 1/2 marathon as well and I ran that with plantar fasciitis.  But since then all my races were for fun or to work back from my injury.  So I was pretty nervous this week.  My goal was under 2:00.  But my training hasn’t been great because the hills I run on and the humidity most of the summer. Thankfully we got good weather for this race.
> 
> I left my house around 5:20 am to head to NH.  It was 47’ out when I left.  No humidity.  This was a good sign. I had been to this race before so finding everything was no problem.  I signed up for it in 2016 but was recovering from surgery so I went as a spectator to cheer on my friend Matt.
> 
> The race is well organized.  A lot of it is run along the ocean on Hampton Beach.  There is maybe 3 miles that go into a residential neighborhood where you can’t see the ocean but the rest of along the water.
> 
> I started out in the 10:00/mile corral as I didn’t want to go out too fast and burn myself out.  Looking at my splits I clearly didn’t stay with those people long.  Miles 2-5 I was in the 8:30/mm range. I felt like I was going slow but heard my updates from RunKeeper and started doing math.  I realized I may be able to get under 2:00 if I just stay steady.  I guess all the hills I train on was helping because this flat course felt “easy”.
> 
> By mile 9 we hit a few small hills in the residential neighborhood and by mile 11 I started to fade. I was sore.  I kept plugging along the best I could be realized 2:00 wasn’t happening today. I finished in 2:03:58. The good news is, this is my new 1/2 PR.  The race I mentioned above was my previous 1/2 PR of 2:06:03.  This means I am close to getting back to pre-injury conditioning.  I say that because that course was VERY hilly and this was was flat.  I also did reach my goal for the month of having over 100 Miles as I work toward building my mileage again during my new found motivation.  I was on pace for 130 but dialed it back when I was in pain during runs and finished at 100.9.
> 
> Overall this is a great race.  I would tell anyone in this part of the country it is worth trying for sure.  I am a little disappointed in myself for not finding my motivation a couple of months sooner so I could have trained more and given this a better effort.  But, for the training I did do, I am pleased with my results.  It just means that I have room to improve and I am planning to do it next year and definitely get under the 2:00 for sure.  Now that I am familiar with the course, if I put in the work, I should easily be able to get in the 1:40’s.



This is great Scott, really proud of you!  It has been a long time coming and this is certainly a big step in the right direction!

*September Mileage*
Total miles - 152.63 miles
Total Time - 21:15:48
Average Pace - 8:24/mile

Highest mileage since last October, trying to make up for a crap year of training.  Probably not enough to have a good race in Chicago but at least I'm not dreading the race anymore.  Lots of miles in here with my wife and son, running with them has been a great way for me to get out and just enjoy running again.


----------



## JulieODC

I ran 23.8 miles in September. On the surface, that seems pretty low....but the real story is that this month marked 6 months since being diagnosed with Lyme disease. And finally, in the last week, I feel like I am getting back to “normal.”

It’s been a rough 6 months - physically and mentally (the diagnosis and physical symptoms sent me into a downward spiral of health anxiety). But I’m climbing out.

Yesterday, I did 6.2 miles. Longest run since May 6th. So, the WDW 10k is looking a lot more likely now!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

September totals:
157.6 miles
9:42 average pace
136 average heart rate
514,319 steps


----------



## Sanchez

September totals:

Swim: 14500 meters (9 miles)
Bike: 146.5 miles
Run: 94.3


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> Yeah, if Tua stays healthy I just don't see this Alabama team losing. But these seasons are long, and the ball bounces in weird and unpredictable ways.



Not joking at all here, I think Bama could beat a NFL team this year. I did enjoy the thumping yall put on ULL this weekend, even though they found a moral victory in covering and scoring two TD's lol. With each passing week I am liking LSU's chances, but the next 4 games are going to be brutal with games at Florida, UGA, MS State, and Bama. "IF" we are undefeated by November that will mean two game days at campus, CBS games that last FOREVER and that game on 11/3 probably be a #1 v/s #2 7PM game. It will be nuts if all that happens. Probably still lose, but would be a great environment.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Since we finally made it to October, it feels a little more like fall, even if the temps do not agree yet. What is your favorite fall race to run or try to run each year?

ATTQOTD: My favorite fall race is in early December called the Baton Rouge Beach Half Marathon. It's at a perfect time in race prep in which allows me to race it and get a good idea of what I should aim for in the marathon.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

JulieODC said:


> Yesterday, I did 6.2 miles. Longest run since May 6th. So, the WDW 10k is looking a lot more likely now!



Likely?  Sounds like a sure thing!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> Not joking at all here, I think Bama could beat a NFL team this year.


As a Buffalo Bills fan, I agree with this statement


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  There's a race in St. Charles MO I've run twice and I love it.  Temps are usually perfect and it's a great fast and flat course.  The Mo Cowbell.  I've only run the half both times but they also have a full marathon.


----------



## JBinORL

I done screwed up y'all. September was a certified DISASTER. 28.44 miles! That's what I should have run in a week!

We decided we are in no shape to run the Marine Corps Marathon, so we are skipping it and focusing on W&D and Marathon Weekend instead. It sucks, but it's the right move. I could never get past 10-11 miles this summer, and my wife has been battling constant injuries. I blame the lack of September mileage on depression


----------



## AntimonyER

CheapRunnerMike said:


> As a Buffalo Bills fan, I agree with this statement


As a Vikings fan, I remind you it could be worse.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Rocket City Marathon in Huntsville. I've done it 5 of the last 6 years. Flat course, good weather, great hotel/start/finish logistics.

Skipping this year. They've added a half. May put that on the calendar for next year.


----------



## LdyStormy76

August:  93.84 miles (late post since I was traveling)
September: 56.53 (22.4 of which was the DLP 36k Challenge)
YTD:  680.13 miles

Fall goals:  get healthy and train for my first marathon in January.  With 14 weeks to go panic is starting to set in.

ATTQOTD:  Have not found a fall repeat race yet.  Tried one last year, have 4 on the schedule for this year, but so far no repeats.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we finally made it to October, it feels a little more like fall, even if the temps do not agree yet. What is your favorite fall race to run or try to run each year?


I don’t usually have a fall race I run every year. Marathon weekend is my big event. This year I added wine and dine.


----------



## rteetz

CheapRunnerMike said:


> As a Buffalo Bills fan, I agree with this statement


#GoPackGo


----------



## PrincessV

CheapRunnerMike said:


> As a Buffalo Bills fan, I agree with this statement





AntimonyER said:


> As a Vikings fan, I remind you it could be worse.


And as a Buccaneers fan, I'll remind you both that it could be MUCH worse. #firethemall


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we finally made it to October, it feels a little more like fall, even if the temps do not agree yet. What is your favorite fall race to run or try to run each year?



I have not been running races long enough to develop many habits, I have repeated only one race and I feel no compunction to run it again.
In the spring I could not walk out my door without stumbling into a 5K, and there were two months of 5K-marathon distances almost every weekend.  There are 2 races in town this fall, and I will be traveling for both. I am not willing to negotiate trading family time for running  a race, it is hard enough to negotiate long runs around town.{end whine}


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Please allow me to share my 15-day forecast, and then we can talk "Fall"...
 
Note that if I manage to survive another 10 days, I _might_ get a 3-degree temp drop. I can't even. (FTR, we already had a little cool front by this time last year, and the year before. Something is wrong with 2018...)

Anyway, Wine & Dine is my official entry into "fall" races.


----------



## Chaitali

I've missed a couple days.  Let's see, my goal for the Summer was just to get back to consistent running and stay healthy after dealing with tendinitis in the Spring.  I feel that's been successful and I had more than 80 miles for running in September, so I'm pretty happy with that   My initial goal for the Fall was to try to get a half under 3 hours but I changed the race I'm doing and it's now a hilly one instead of a flat one so I'm not sure that's realistic any more.  We'll have to see.

My favorite fall race is the one I'm not doing any more, the Nationwide Columbus Half.  It's really well organized, it benefits the children's hospital, and it's pretty flat.  I'm doing the Baltimore Running Festival instead but hopefully I'll like it too


----------



## Kazrak

ATTQOTD: It's not a lot, but I have a fondness for the Fountain Hills Turkey Trot.  Usually a 5k, although they did a 5-mile version one year for the 25th anniversary.  It's a good start to Thanksgiving day.

The other one I liked a couple times but haven't been able to run recently was the 49ers Rush, now called the Golden Heart Run.  It's a 4.9km run (because 49ers) through and around Levi's Stadium.

I could do it when it was in September/October, but they moved it to the weekend before Thanksgiving, and we're heading down to Phoenix to spend Thanksgiving with the in-laws by then.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I've always liked the hot chocolate races in the late fall.  Because it's an excuse to eat chocolate.  And it's generally a fun atmosphere.  And I've realized how much I like the 9.3 mile race distance.  And now that they give out bonus legacy medals I kinda have to keep signing up. 
But really, it's the chocolate.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: W&D 5k and 10k will be my first fall races. There were several that interested me, mostly A Run Through History: A Run To Die For, at a local historic cemetary, but they only had a 5k and I'm slated for 7 that day on my plan. I dont feel like figuring how to squeeze in miles before and after to make it work. Plus, my daughter and I have a goal to hit every weekend at Cedar Point for Halloween celebrations. I'd rather get up super early during the week than lose out on early passholder hours at Cedar Point.

I *might* have a theme/amusement park problem.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we finally made it to October, it feels a little more like fall, even if the temps do not agree yet. What is your favorite fall race to run or try to run each year?


I don't run a lot of fall runs, but will be adding a new one to the list this year.  The Regatta Run at the YC/BC on 10/18.  Maybe 10/25 too for catch up purposes!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we finally made it to October, it feels a little more like fall, even if the temps do not agree yet. What is your favorite fall race to run or try to run each year?



Fall? What is this thing called "fall" you speak of? 

My favorite fall race is the Richmond marathon. Haven't done it in many years, but the course is beautiful as the leaves are in full color as you run along the river. I need to do it again one of these years. Other fall races I've enjoyed are the Rocketman Tri (RIP, little race) held at the Kennedy Space Center, and Ironman Florida which, rumor has it, @CheapRunnerMike and I will be doing together in 2019.


----------



## JeffW

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: Please allow me to share my 15-day forecast, and then we can talk "Fall"...
> View attachment 355243
> Note that if I manage to survive another 10 days, I _might_ get a 3-degree temp drop. I can't even. (FTR, we already had a little cool front by this time last year, and the year before. Something is wrong with 2018...)
> 
> Anyway, Wine & Dine is my official entry into "fall" races.



Fall here means using every category of clothing in your run wardrobe in a 10 day period


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
Route 66 Marathon. This will be my fourth time running it. I have ran it every year since I started running marathons. The weather has been great every time - pretty cool if not cold to start and it just seems like a very ‘fall-like’ race. It has pretty good crowd support, and I can’t say no to signing up for it! Compared to where I live it is pretty hilly, but that hasn’t stopped me from running it, yet.


----------



## michigandergirl

September miles: 105.25 - I missed one or two weekday runs due to a stomach bug that went through our house, but otherwise I got it done. Bring on the taper madness...

ATTQOTD: I like doing the Gobble Wobble Thanksgiving morning. It's a dog friendly, stroller friendly 4.3 mile fun run around a lake. I can usually get a few family members to run it with me and then we can eat extra pie.


----------



## Slogger

BikeFan said:


> September total: 149.7 miles (I may or may not go run .3 tonight.  That number is just taunting me! )
> 
> .........................
> 
> 1:38:30
> 51st overall
> 6th male, 45-49




I understand the urge to get that last 0.3.   Did you do it?

Congrats on the PW Half, sounds like you had a great run.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I do the Wicked 10K in Viriginia Beach almost every year.  Fun environment and very creative costumes.  I'm taking this year off to focus on marthon training, but maybe I'll be back next year!

I am looking forward to Richmond! I've done the 8K but this year will be my first time running the half.  I loved everything about the 8K.  It's my husband's marathon PR and he will be running the full again this year.  He'll be 3 weeks away from his first 100 though, so probably no PRs.  I don't think I've heard anything negative about this race, so maybe this will be something we do every year...should be a fun weekend!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  I tend to try new running events in the Fall so I don't have a "repeat" race that I gravitate towards each year.
 Maybe the Surfin' Santa 5 miler in December.    I've done it two of last three years and may sign the family up to do it this year too.  

Everyone dresses up in Santa suits, eats gingerbread cookies, and drinks beer (21+).
What's not to like?


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I have never ran a fall race, my first one is RNR Sav in a month.


----------



## kleph

PCFriar80 said:


> Good luck to those running Chicago on 10/7 and for those running Hartford on 10/13 [my back yard...... actually side yard]!



the latter would be me! i'm flying in the day before so i'll be running this one blind. any suggestions/tips regarding this race and course?


----------



## Slogger

apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: I do the Wicked 10K in Viriginia Beach almost every year.  Fun environment and very creative costumes.  I'm taking this year off to focus on marthon training, but maybe I'll be back next year!
> 
> I am looking forward to Richmond! I've done the 8K but this year will be my first time running the half.  I loved everything about the 8K.  It's my husband's marathon PR and he will be running the full again this year.  He'll be 3 weeks away from his first 100 though, so probably no PRs.  I don't think I've heard anything negative about this race, so maybe this will be something we do every year...should be a fun weekend!



Wicked 10k is such a great event.   Some of the best costumes I've seen, people really get into it.

My wife and I will be at Richmond Half this year too.   Did the full a few years ago and enjoy the crowd support and after party.  It's a nice event.
Maybe we will see you there!!


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: There is a HM series locally that is based on the equinoxes (spring and fall).  I love the fall race.  Around $100 includes a nice medal, long sleeve quarter-zip pullover, a pint glass, beer to go in the glass, and a scenic finish area with a nice breakfast including breakfast burritos.  And the run is downhill in a river canyon, point to point.


----------



## BikeFan

Slogger said:


> I understand the urge to get that last 0.3.   Did you do it?
> 
> Congrats on the PW Half, sounds like you had a great run.



Thanks, and I did not get that extra .3.  I was too sore from my half!  I decided the smarter option was to rest/recover.  

Speaking of tiny numbers, I was looking at the age group results later yesterday, and 5th place in my AG beat me by .4 seconds!    If only I'd gone a _little _faster!    Not that it really mattered, since AG prizes didn't go five deep, but it was shocking it was that close!


----------



## PCFriar80

kleph said:


> the latter would be me! i'm flying in the day before so i'll be running this one blind. any suggestions/tips regarding this race and course?


It's a relatively flat course, with the first 12/13 miles taking you through Hartford and E. Hartford.  A lot of twists and turns to keep the scenery changing and a nice run along the CT. River.  Miles 13 - 21 are somewhat of a challenge being an out and back, 4 miles out and 4 miles back.  Can be tedious at this juncture of the race.  The finishing 5 are more diverse with the same twists and turns you had doing the first half.  Crowd support is very good.  Keep an eye on the weather.  It can be very warm this time of year or pretty chilly.  Headwinds could be a factor too as the northwesterly's tend to pick up this time of year.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Sanchez

Fall races: I like both the James Island Connector Run and the Isle of Palms Connector Run. Each has a 5k and 10k option. The Kiawah marathon (and half) are nice as well.

On the tri side there is not much going on in South Carolina except for the Kiawah Tri (Olympic) in September and the Dam Tri in the midlands. I like the Dam Tri which is a bit shorter than the Olympic distance. The ride and run are over the Lake Murray Dam and it is a well-organized event. I will be running this on October 13.


----------



## baxter24

September miles:66
I took a week off at the beginning of the month and dropped down from the Richmond full to the half. Life was kicking me in the butt and training for the marathon proved to be too much. A tiny bit disappointed in myself for dropping down but ultimately happy knowing it was the right decision 

Fall goals: Stay healthy and have a good training season for Goofy in January. Would be cool to earn either a half marathon PR or 10k PR for my races in November but it’s ok if that doesn’t happen. 

ATTQOTD: My favorite fall race is probably Richmond. This will be my third time running the half in November and I’ve really been impressed with the on course support and organization of the race.


----------



## apdebord

Slogger said:


> ATTQOTD:  I tend to try new running events in the Fall so I don't have a "repeat" race that I gravitate towards each year.
> Maybe the Surfin' Santa 5 miler in December.    I've done it two of last three years and may sign the family up to do it this year too.
> 
> Everyone dresses up in Santa suits, eats gingerbread cookies, and drinks beer (21+).
> What's not to like?





Slogger said:


> Wicked 10k is such a great event.   Some of the best costumes I've seen, people really get into it.
> 
> My wife and I will be at Richmond Half this year too.   Did the full a few years ago and enjoy the crowd support and after party.  It's a nice event.
> Maybe we will see you there!!



Yay for Richmond!  We love Surfin' Santa too.  It's always the same day as the 50K my husband does every year on a trail further down Atlantic, and I don't know if he'll have it in him to do both this year.  Maybe I can talk him into it for the gingerbread!


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> Fall? What is this thing called "fall" you speak of?
> 
> My favorite fall race is the Richmond marathon. Haven't done it in many years, but the course is beautiful as the leaves are in full color as you run along the river. I need to do it again one of these years. Other fall races I've enjoyed are the Rocketman Tri (RIP, little race) held at the Kennedy Space Center, and Ironman Florida which, rumor has it, @CheapRunnerMike and I will be doing together in 2019.





apdebord said:


> ATTQOTD: I do the Wicked 10K in Viriginia Beach almost every year.  Fun environment and very creative costumes.  I'm taking this year off to focus on marthon training, but maybe I'll be back next year!
> 
> I am looking forward to Richmond! I've done the 8K but this year will be my first time running the half.  I loved everything about the 8K.  It's my husband's marathon PR and he will be running the full again this year.  He'll be 3 weeks away from his first 100 though, so probably no PRs.  I don't think I've heard anything negative about this race, so maybe this will be something we do every year...should be a fun weekend!





Slogger said:


> Wicked 10k is such a great event.   Some of the best costumes I've seen, people really get into it.
> 
> My wife and I will be at Richmond Half this year too.   Did the full a few years ago and enjoy the crowd support and after party.  It's a nice event.
> Maybe we will see you there!!



Another  for the Richmond marathon.  I've run it every year since 2012, and it's my current PR.  Great race I've always enjoyed, and plan to run annually.  



Slogger said:


> ATTQOTD:  I tend to try new running events in the Fall so I don't have a "repeat" race that I gravitate towards each year.
> Maybe the Surfin' Santa 5 miler in December.    I've done it two of last three years and may sign the family up to do it this year too.
> 
> Everyone dresses up in Santa suits, eats gingerbread cookies, and drinks beer (21+).
> What's not to like?



I'm finally doing Surfin Santa this year!  That race looks like too much fun to miss, and I'm finally free that weekend to do it.  J&A Racing seems to put on some great fun races down there in the Tidewater area, and I hope to do more in the future.  The Wicked 10K is definitely on my bucket list.  Halloween-themed races are a hoot!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> Fall? What is this thing called "fall" you speak of?
> 
> My favorite fall race is the Richmond marathon. Haven't done it in many years, but the course is beautiful as the leaves are in full color as you run along the river. I need to do it again one of these years. Other fall races I've enjoyed are the Rocketman Tri (RIP, little race) held at the Kennedy Space Center, and Ironman Florida which, rumor has it, @CheapRunnerMike and I will be doing together in 2019.


A couple friends did Ironman Maryland this past weekend and it is safe to say that the Ironman bug is biting me right now...this just might happen!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I am still in the process of trying different races through the year but, if I had infinite means, the WnD Two Course Challenge is one I would gladly repeat.


----------



## jennamfeo

September Miles: 111.5 -- Happy that I broke 100 miles this month despite the ebb and flow of wanting to run.

ATTQOTD: Fall means all the local 5ks are starting up. I did one this past Saturday. But the one I am looking forward to is our annual Turkey Trot! I got second place in my AG last year. Looking to hold on to that title. No way I will beat the HS Cross Country coach with her 22 minute 5k time while I need to be focusing on training for a Marathon. 
I am also hoping to do the Rock N Roll Las Vegas race but we haven't signed up for it yet...


----------



## KSellers88

*ATTQOTD:* I always do our local Soldier half marathon in the fall. It is normally around Veteran's Day and half of the course is run on Fort Benning. They have drill sergeants on one of the really big hills "encouraging" people to run up it instead of walking. It starts and ends at the National Infantry Museum here in Columbus and I just love the focus on the military of the event.

Edited to add: The drill sergeants are kinda like the Toy Soldiers at Disney World, but they're the real thing. Sadly I just made this connection. LOL. 

*September Totals:*
163 Miles
9:37 Average Pace
155 Average HR


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I haven't done the same fall race since I started running again more than once, except last year and the year before I did do the Turkey Trot 5K in my city.  Maybe I'll do it again this year even though I've been on outdoor running hiatus since early August.


----------



## JulieODC

No favorite fall race.

The Ocean Road 10k happened yesterday in  RI - I can last year, and seeing all the race photos yesterday made me want to do it again....maybe next year!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I've never run a fall race. I'm running a half on Saturday in Georgia, but it's still going to be warm and humid.  5K season is upon us here in central FL. My town has one every month and sometimes two through spring.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I do not do fall races as that would mean training in the summer. And with that, my September totals: 30.0 miles.


----------



## avondale

September:
running: 122.1 miles
tennis: 9 hours

This was almost the same amount of miles as July for me.  Just completed the DC Ragnar this past weekend, so the mileage had been ramping up.

For tennis, we're in between seasons and we've had WAY too much rain that has canceled play, so this is a low for the year.  Blah.


----------



## avondale

As I said in my previous post, I just did the DC Ragnar Relay this past weekend!  It was my first Ragnar.  It was definitely a lot of fun, and exhausting.

With such an involved race, I'm sure every Ragnar has its hiccups and problems.  For this race, there was a lot of heavy rain the night before, leading to flooding of some of the first exchanges and roads.  Rural Maryland doesn't exactly have a lot of roads for detours, so they ended up canceling the first 9 legs and moving everyone up to start at the beginning of leg 10 about 8 hours later.  

Big bummer!  All of us in Van 1 missed our first legs and so did half of Van 2.  Ragnar said we could double up and run with others to get our missing miles in, but it's still not quite the same.  (Nevertheless, three of us in Van 1 ended up doing that.  No non-runners that I tell about this understands why we would do that! )

I was Runner 6.  I ended up running Runner 3's 2nd leg with her - it was her night leg, and she was nervous about doing it alone.  That was 6 miles, which made up for my missing 6 miles in my first leg.   She was faster than me, so she said she'd slow down a bit since she appreciated me running with her.  Nope - she blasted out a leg that I barely hung on to with my fingertips.

Then I ran my own night leg alone (3.5 miles) just before midnight.  It was only a couple of hours after that previous leg, so I took this one slow.  It also had major hills - 500 ft of gain in about 1.5 miles.  Honestly, it was so quiet and dark and peaceful that I really rather enjoyed it.  Bonus of a clear sky with lots of planets and stars.

My last leg was 8.2 miles around noon the next day. I didn't have much left, but hit a speed I was happy with and even passed 4 people.  Overall, I didn't hit all the paces I was hoping for, but was happy with my performance.  Turns out that Van 2 slowed down quite a bit, especially in the last legs...our team finished the race ahead of only two other teams!  Well, that leaves lots of room for improvement!

It was a lot of fun and I found the relay/team aspect to be even more motivating than I expected.  If you're interested, I wrote a very detailed description of my experience here so that I'll remember it.  Some pics included.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

cavepig said:


> Do it! I'll be handing out water in the 5k & want to spot Dis-runners, which could be totally impossible!


We should really have a DIS runner badge or something to identify each other along the course.  



Kazrak said:


> ATTQOTD: It's not a lot, but I have a fondness for the Fountain Hills Turkey Trot.  Usually a 5k, although they did a 5-mile version one year for the 25th anniversary.  It's a good start to Thanksgiving day.
> 
> The other one I liked a couple times but haven't been able to run recently was the 49ers Rush, now called the Golden Heart Run.  It's a 4.9km run (because 49ers) through and around Levi's Stadium.
> 
> I could do it when it was in September/October, but they moved it to the weekend before Thanksgiving, and we're heading down to Phoenix to spend Thanksgiving with the in-laws by then.


I may have to look into that run.  Although given the parking situation around the stadium, I'm a little scared what that could look like.


----------



## DustyWA

September totals:

175.7 Miles
26:28:35 Duration
9:02 Average Pace
142 Average Heart Rate


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> We should really have a DIS runner badge or something to identify each other along the course.



We tried tying a green ribbon in the corner of our bibs a couple of years ago as an identifier.  It didn't really work out to be that visible, though.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we finally made it to October, it feels a little more like fall, even if the temps do not agree yet. What is your favorite fall race to run or try to run each year?


ATTQOTD: the Hartford Half Marathon would be mine although this is year 2 in a row that I will be missing it due to being away. The course runs right past my street and incorporates much of my training routes when I run from my house.



kleph said:


> the latter would be me! i'm flying in the day before so i'll be running this one blind. any suggestions/tips regarding this race and course?


I am considering the Hartford Full next year (assuming I survive and enjoy my first full marathon in January) for the same reason that the course incorporates most of my training runs when I run from work at lunch - with the exception of the long flat out and back part that @PCFriar80 referenced. Obviously I’ve never done the race but I will say the parts in the city and along the river definitely have a few hills to deal with but once you get into East Hartford it’s pretty flat. On the way back, going back up and over the river on Founders Bridge at mile 26 I’ve heard is a bit of a challenge. Good luck and I’m looking forward to reading your re-cap!!


----------



## YawningDodo

Skipping to the end without reading what I missed, sorry. :C

*September Miles:*
15.09 miles
Ran 7 times

Excluding my starting month, June, that's my lowest mileage yet. I do feel a bit discouraged about that...but I'm reminding myself that the reason for it is that September is my busiest time of year. On top of our substantial social commitments we have every fall, my housemate and I bit off an enormous writing project, plus I invited my parents to come to town for a weekend. I just haven't been out running as often as I would have liked, but there comes a point where trying to fit it in would have cranked up my stress to unendurable levels. I've still got big things coming up in November, so I don't expect October to be a total vacation from the responsibilities I gave myself, but I expect that things will ease up enough after next weekend that I can actually get in my three runs per week in the coming month.

As such, my big *Goal for Fall* is just to avoid getting injured. I'd also like to get my long run up to 5 miles by Christmas, but if I don't, I don't.


----------



## PCFriar80

huskies90 said:


> I am considering the Hartford Full next year (assuming I survive and enjoy my first full marathon in January) for the same reason that the course incorporates *most of my training runs when I run from work at lunch* - with the exception of the long flat out and back part that @PCFriar80 referenced. Obviously I’ve never done the race but I will say the parts in the city and along the river definitely have a few hills to deal with but once you get into East Hartford it’s pretty flat. On the way back, going back up and over the river on Founders Bridge at mile 26 I’ve heard is a bit of a challenge. Good luck and I’m looking forward to reading your re-cap!!



Sounds like me about 20 years ago when I worked for a large insurance company [one that had an umbrella, lost the umbrella and then got it back].
Nice 4 - 5 milers at lunch, 1. west to the UConn Law School, 2. east to East Hartford and either back over the Charter Oak Bridge [South] or 3. over the railroad bridge [North of Bulkley Bridge], and the other 4. south to Colt Park.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Still 6 days out, but the rain chances for Sunday are not going away. I know I have no control over it, and worrying won’t help, but it’s going to be an anxiety-filled week.


----------



## kleph

PCFriar80 said:


> It's a relatively flat course, with the first 12/13 miles taking you through Hartford and E. Hartford.  A lot of twists and turns to keep the scenery changing and a nice run along the CT. River.  Miles 13 - 21 are somewhat of a challenge being an out and back, 4 miles out and 4 miles back.  Can be tedious at this juncture of the race.  The finishing 5 are more diverse with the same twists and turns you had doing the first half.  Crowd support is very good.  Keep an eye on the weather.  It can be very warm this time of year or pretty chilly.  Headwinds could be a factor too as the northwesterly's tend to pick up this time of year.  Good luck and have fun!





huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: the Hartford Half Marathon would be mine although this is year 2 in a row that I will be missing it due to being away. The course runs right past my street and incorporates much of my training routes when I run from my house.
> 
> 
> I am considering the Hartford Full next year (assuming I survive and enjoy my first full marathon in January) for the same reason that the course incorporates most of my training runs when I run from work at lunch - with the exception of the long flat out and back part that @PCFriar80 referenced. Obviously I’ve never done the race but I will say the parts in the city and along the river definitely have a few hills to deal with but once you get into East Hartford it’s pretty flat. On the way back, going back up and over the river on Founders Bridge at mile 26 I’ve heard is a bit of a challenge. Good luck and I’m looking forward to reading your re-cap!!



thanks. the race website has a nice video recap that gives a look at the course. but it's good to have this input as well. 

the video touts that out-and-back as a positive in that it's really flat and straight, so if you can get in a good pace, you can make good time on a solid chunk of the course. so that looks promising. i'm a bit more worried about the hills in the downtown to start, those can eat up energy if you hit them too hard. which is easy to do on a race like this. and there a few spots where the course goes onto bike paths that might get congested. 

the weather is the key. i've mentioned before i'm planning on a climate "boost" after training all summer in north texas. the current high temperatures out there are cooler than the low temps i'm contending with here. but i'd really love for it to get down to the 50s with no rain on raceday.


----------



## Waiting2goback

CheapRunnerMike said:


> This is great Scott, really proud of you!  It has been a long time coming and this is certainly a big step in the right direction!
> 
> *September Mileage*
> Total miles - 152.63 miles
> Total Time - 21:15:48
> Average Pace - 8:24/mile
> 
> Highest mileage since last October, trying to make up for a crap year of training.  Probably not enough to have a good race in Chicago but at least I'm not dreading the race anymore.  Lots of miles in here with my wife and son, running with them has been a great way for me to get out and just enjoy running again.



Thanks Mike.  I have to say, it did feel good to get excited for a race again.   It felt good to have those butterflies, and it felt good to go out there and just run hard and leave it all on the course.  I may have missed my goal but I know I left it all out there.  I am already looking for my next race to sign up for.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we finally made it to October, it feels a little more like fall, even if the temps do not agree yet. What is your favorite fall race to run or try to run each year?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My favorite fall race is in early December called the Baton Rouge Beach Half Marathon. It's at a perfect time in race prep in which allows me to race it and get a good idea of what I should aim for in the marathon.



I didn't have a favorite fall race until yesterday.  I do the BAA 10k every year and I think yesterday's race will be my fall go-to race now.  It was so awesome.  



JulieODC said:


> No favorite fall race.
> 
> The Ocean Road 10k happened yesterday in  RI - I can last year, and seeing all the race photos yesterday made me want to do it again....maybe next year!



My girlfriend ran that yesterday.  She said it was a great race. 

Calling all FL residents.  I am thinking of doing the Sarasota Music 1/2 Marathon in February.  It is mostly along the ocean and they have a lot of live music on the course. Looks really nice.  Anyone ever hear of it?


----------



## jennamfeo

My husband was ordering some new Brooks shoes and asked me if I needed another pair. Y’ALL. It took everything in me to say no. Because I don’t yet. And I feel like today I became a responsible adult.


----------



## ZellyB

jennamfeo said:


> My husband was ordering some new Brooks shoes and asked me if I needed another pair. Y’ALL. It took everything in me to say no. Because I don’t yet. And I feel like today I became a responsible adult.



I personally find responsible adulting to be highly overrated!


----------



## CDKG

*September Miles: 106.2
2018 Miles: 849.8*

September brought weeks 1 thru 3 of my 18-week marathon training plan (Higdon Intermediate 1). So far, so good! I closed out the month yesterday with a local 10k. The course, new this year, was full of turns (I counted 24 on my Garmin!) So, I didn't consider it PR-able. I went in to the race just planning to run by feel. Well, I must have been feeling pretty good, because I PRed! 1:03:17 60/316 overall and 14/54 in my age group. What?!? I'm supposed to be a middle of the packer!

October brings more marathon training... It also brings my HHN and WDW trip! I am traveling with friends who are not runners, so getting my training runs in will be challenging. I swapped my cut-back week with the week prior so my schedule only calls for 3, 6, or 9 miles at a time. I will do my best to get them all in (except for those on my two travel days). If I don't succeed, I know I will get right back on track when I return. Stay tuned for next month's report to hear how I did!


----------



## McNs

Spring goals:

Stay injury free
Complete marathon training program
SMASH the Auckland marathon October 28th
Also, today's run brought my YTD total to 1763km, 2km ahead of my 2017 full year total with 3 months of the year still to go!


----------



## KevM

Sep mileage:
26 runs for 200.20 miles.

This was the heavy month for my marathon training program.  

Yesterday’s ATTQOTD:  on Sunday I ran the OCNJ half marathon for the 2nd year in a row and think that will become an annual tradition.  Running along the Jersey shore at the end of September is just nice.

I also PR’ed on Sunday.  Did the OCNJ half marathon in 2:09:32 (and that was actually running 13.30 miles because I am terrible at running the tangents.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *I believe this was already mentioned last week, but BAA is lowering the qualifying times by 5 minutes across the board for the 2020 marathon. For those who have Boston as a goal, does this change your plans any? 

ATTQOTD: The 5 minutes change is a big change IMO, but over the last few years you basically needed a BQ -4:00 anyway, so i guess it just makes it more or less an official thing. I am a far ways away from getting to that point at this time. Eventually I will be able to get back to my old running ways, but for the time being I am just trying to be prepared to finish long distance runs.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I believe this was already mentioned last week, but BAA is lowering the qualifying times by 5 minutes across the board for the 2020 marathon. For those who have Boston as a goal, does this change your plans any?



ATTQOTD:  I'm nowhere near qualifying for Boston, anyway, unless I can hold my current paces for another 15-25 years (assuming no more adjustments).  I don't understand the uproar around the time adjustment, though.  It's not really a change to anything when you look at the numbers.  This year you had to beat your BQ time by 4:52 or more to get into the race.  So, unless you were in that small portion of runners that beat their BQ time by between 4:52 and 4:59, the change has no real impact on your ability to get in.  What it does accomplish, for now, at least, is remove the uncertainty of whether a BQ gets you into the race.  Now if you hit your BQ you can pretty much count on being accepted without having to sweat whether you beat your BQ time by enough of a margin to get you into the race.  From that standpoint, I think it's a positive change.


----------



## garneska

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I believe this was already mentioned last week, but BAA is lowering the qualifying times by 5 minutes across the board for the 2020 marathon. For those who have Boston as a goal, does this change your plans any?



I will play since this is me right now.  I did freak out at first because I always planned that i had to go 5 under to get in.  My qualifying time is 3:55 so i have always been planning 3:50.  I knew between those i more than likely would not get in.  I was freaking out because i thought ugh now i need a 3:45, but it really means if i get under 3:50 i should still get into the race. 

BQ attempt number one is Sunday in Chicago.  Weather not looking super stellar.  I am in the south so i can handle the temps but was hoping a little cooler and i would prefer no rain.  If i don't make it for this attempt need to decide if i will go for it at Disney in Jan.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I can't say that Boston is a goal. I am just now coming around to the idea of doing full Marathons at all. If I do a marathon, and don't hate it, maybe then I will consider this. 

On the bright side, the weather last night was much cooler, dryer, and breezier than its been in months. I decided to go for a new 10 mile PR. (1:29:48 set in May). I ran it in 1:22:24!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I will never be fast enough for Boston so this is a non issue for me.


----------



## Princess KP

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I will never be fast enough for Boston so this is a non issue for me.


Same.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I believe this was already mentioned last week, but BAA is lowering the qualifying times by 5 minutes across the board for the 2020 marathon. For those who have Boston as a goal, does this change your plans any?


Nope. I will have to fundraise if I want to run Boston.


----------



## MissLiss279

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I will never be fast enough for Boston so this is a non issue for me.


So... I used to think this too, but ever since I started using @DopeyBadger ’s plans, I have been able to reach more of my potential in races. I’m still 36 minutes away from a qualifying time, but that is a whole lot closer than 1.5-2.5 hours that it used to be!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I believe this was already mentioned last week, but BAA is lowering the qualifying times by 5 minutes across the board for the 2020 marathon. For those who have Boston as a goal, does this change your plans any?



No change for me.  I've known since I started out that it was going to take a best case scenario for me to qualify.  After 6 years, 10,000 miles, and dropping my PR from 4:50 to 3:14, I'm close, but still not there yet.  I've always planned on running the BQ at -5 min, so really nothing changes for me.  And come race day, I'm not necessarily chasing a certain time.  I'm chasing my best race on that day given the circumstances whatever that may be.  They did have a now mostly forgotten rule back in 2011 and earlier before entries outnumbered spots available.  While the BQ was X, you were allowed to submit an entry with a time of X+59 seconds.  And if there was enough room, you got in.  So a 3:50 standard, could actually be written as 3:50:59.  But I wasn't able to find that language written in the new qualifying standards in a cursory look.

I was surprised they did decide to do an age wide drop at 5 min until I looked closer at the data.  Back in 1990-2002, they moved the standards to be more age graded to make an equitable field for chances to get in.  They used data to support that a 3:10 for M 18-24 was as hard as a M 40-44 at 3:20 at that time and for the spots available.  But in 2003, they changed the standards solely because they wanted to increase the field size.  So the change that happened in 2003 wasn't stated as being for equitable purposes, but was because they were trying to get more entrants.  That's when the 40-59 age groups got their +5 min bump to easier qualifying standards.  In 2012, right before the running boom, is when they changed the standards to be what were the standards up until just now.  The 2012 change was again based on a statistical analysis (link) of marathon times in a significant number of races across the world.  The data showed that the current difference between M and F qualifying times was equitable and any change should be given to the F (but less than 2 min).  So it was determined not to change M/F standard differences.  But you can tell based on Table 2 and 3 that the standards for the 45-59 age group are still easier than 44 or less given the roughly 12% of BQ times vs the 8% of BQ times.  But running through the numbers on 2018 Boston entries tells the story as to why they couldn't just change the standards for 44-59 age groups (link).  Using some back of the napkin calculations based on the number of runners in 45-59 age groups and then adjusting for an 8% population instead of 12% population (a rough calculation based on a lack of data but supported by when I did a review some time back (link)), there would have only been a reduction of about 3650 runners.  So not enough given the 7200 denied entries in 2019.  Reducing everyone by 5 min, means a much more significant cut (about 4000 runners from just the 18-39 age group + 1500 runners from 40-44 and 3650 runners from 45-59 = ~9150 runners dropped).  So this 5 min across the board makes things better for number of entries.  Thus, you can see if they made the change to -5min for 18-44 and -10min for 45-59, it would have reduced their field size by too much (~10,062).  So while not equitable, it was the easier decision based on number of applicants, field size, and BQ standards for different age groups.  If they were willing to change by increments other than 5 min, then it could make it more equitable, but that just seems messy and unnecessary at this time.


----------



## Sanchez

50 is right around the corner for me and I have thought about a BQ attempt. I can't stop thinking that my reasons for doing so would be more to say that I did it rather than truly wanting to do it. The marathon distance does not excite me and neither does the training. I enjoy what I am doing now.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Doesn't affect me.  I wasn't going to qualify until I was about 130 anyways.


----------



## PrincessV

Waiting2goback said:


> Calling all FL residents.  I am thinking of doing the Sarasota Music 1/2 Marathon in February.  It is mostly along the ocean and they have a lot of live music on the course. Looks really nice.  Anyone ever hear of it?


No personal experience, but a friend of mine runs it every year and says it ranks among her favorite races!



jennamfeo said:


> My husband was ordering some new Brooks shoes and asked me if I needed another pair. Y’ALL. It took everything in me to say no. Because I don’t yet. And I feel like today I became a responsible adult.


Well done! And don't worry - I ordered 3 pairs of shoes yesterday, so I've got ya covered. 

*ATTQOTD: *No ability or desire to BQ, no interest in ever running Boston, so I'm good with whatever!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I believe this was already mentioned last week, but BAA is lowering the qualifying times by 5 minutes across the board for the 2020 marathon. For those who have Boston as a goal, does this change your plans any?



Nope, no change for me. I need to keep getting older without getting slower. Plus, by the time my speed and age hit the sweet spot, the running boom will be declining again and they'll give the five minutes back.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I believe this was already mentioned last week, but BAA is lowering the qualifying times by 5 minutes across the board for the 2020 marathon. For those who have Boston as a goal, does this change your plans any?



ATTQOTD: Great question!! Earlier this year, when I decided to take on a marathon (I try not to use that term involving a container that eventually gets kicked), I figured it would be a one and done event - and it still might be depending how January goes.  But then I joined this thread and thanks to all of you, I started to learn about training. And even though I am a "take it one day at a time" person, I am starting to think - especially while I am out on those long training runs - about possibly doing it again.  Based on my HM times, I am already right on the line of being fast enough to qualify for Boston and I think with a little more training I can get there. The lower qualify times feel like the light at the end of the tunnel got a little far away.  But let's see how the rest of this year goes and then ask me the same question early next year...


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   the new Boston qualifying times don't have much impact for me right now, I'm not close to making it.   But it might make a difference in 20 years when I might be.
   Would love to run it one day.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: If I maintain my current speed until age 65 it might happen


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Like @Dis5150 , this is a non-issue for me!

I do think it was smart to adjust the qualifying times though. How terrible to be one of the people that gets turned away! (I know that's just how it goes, but it still stinks!)


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> My husband was ordering some new Brooks shoes and asked me if I needed another pair. Y’ALL. It took everything in me to say no. Because I don’t yet. And I feel like today I became a responsible adult.


----------



## Olallamom

Yesterday ATTQOTD:
September miles: 101.4
I don’t have a favorite fall run in AZ yet. In Seattle it was the Seattle marathon on thanksgiving weekend. 
I will be running the Gilbert half in November which will be my first half in AZ.
Today ATTQOTD:
regarding the Boston, the 5 mins doesn’t change much for me. This run has always been on my bucket list. I benefit from being over 50. 
If I survive the Dopey without injury then I am going to hire a coach to help me achieve qualifying.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  They could add a whole lot of minutes onto the qualifying times and I'd still be watching from my couch.  But, like the Olympics, I sure do enjoy watching those who have qualified.


----------



## girliea

Olallamom said:


> Yesterday ATTQOTD:
> September miles: 101.4
> I don’t have a favorite fall run in AZ yet. In Seattle it was the Seattle marathon on thanksgiving weekend.
> I will be running the Gilbert half in November which will be my first half in AZ.



So this race gives someone a reason to carb load on T-Giving day--awesome!


----------



## jennamfeo

Olallamom said:


> I will be running the Gilbert half in November which will be my first half in AZ.


One year I want to do the whole Arizona Race Series. I think it's like 10 races all over the state.

ATTQOTD: Let me run my first marathon and get back to you....


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: At this point, unless they take turtle speed, I won't need to worry about this. However, we do know someone who was in the denied group this year. There wife got in, but they did not so understand why they changed it.


----------



## michigandergirl

jennamfeo said:


> My husband was ordering some new Brooks shoes and asked me if I needed another pair. Y’ALL. It took everything in me to say no. Because I don’t yet. And I feel like today I became a responsible adult.



And you said NO??? 

This would never happen at my house. Ever. So forgive me if I'm disappointed you said no.


----------



## jennamfeo

michigandergirl said:


> And you said NO???
> 
> This would never happen at my house. Ever. So forgive me if I'm disappointed you said no.


I KNOWWW. But I had just got a new pair of shoes like a month ago, so I felt bad saying yes. Then I was like "I'll just wait until Black Friday and grab a few pairs for Marathon weekend." He seemed okay with that.


----------



## michigandergirl

Bree said:


> ATTQOTD: If I maintain my current speed until age 65 it might happen



Yup


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I believe this was already mentioned last week, but BAA is lowering the qualifying times by 5 minutes across the board for the 2020 marathon. For those who have Boston as a goal, does this change your plans any?


Nope, doesn't change a thing for me.  I will keep going back to Boston until I am no longer physically able.

I am glad the standard got tightened--way too many qualified runners shut out.  However, I am not completely on board with the blanket 5 minutes.  Shaving 5 minutes off a 3 hour marathon is VERY different than taking 5 minutes off a 4 hour marathon.


----------



## opusone

DopeyBadger said:


> They did have a now mostly forgotten rule back in 2011 and earlier before entries outnumbered spots available. While the BQ was X, you were allowed to submit an entry with a time of X+59 seconds. And if there was enough room, you got in. So a 3:50 standard, could actually be written as 3:50:59. But I wasn't able to find that language written in the new qualifying standards in a cursory look.



Prior to 2013, they quoted the qualifying times in hours and mins only (no seconds), so they allowed cutoff times up to hh:mm:59; however, since 2013, the qualifying times listed include seconds (00), so you no longer get the extra 59 seconds.


----------



## DopeyBadger

opusone said:


> Prior to 2013, they quoted the qualifying times in hours and mins only (no seconds), so they allowed cutoff times up to hh:mm:59; however, since 2013, the qualifying times listed include seconds (00), so you no longer get the extra 59 seconds.



Ahh that makes sense.  Now I see it on the historical section.  Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I'll learn a lot about how I feel about the marathon after I actually run one in January.  And then I'll need to work on shaving multiple hours of my finishing time if I decide I want to qualify for Boston.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I'd like to get there one day...probably won't be for a few years, but I'm dedicated to make it across that finish line! Currently only 55 minutes away, so the five minutes does not really matter. LOL


----------



## Kazrak

ATTQOTD: By the time I'm in shape to consider going for BQ, I expect them to have changed the times at least once more.  So, basically, no effect on me.

At the moment, my half-marathon PR barely qualifies.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

I have accepted that even in the best of shape, my body is just too damn big to consider qualifying for Boston.  even thin, with a hollow face i am still 215#.


----------



## Wendy98

I need to get something out there...for the folks saying they could not ever qualify.

Let me rehash my running story...Please scroll on by if you have heard this before.

I was going to be a "one and done" marathoner.  I had been forced to take a leave from work (airline industry, post 9/11).  I finally had the time to train even though I was pretty clueless--we just weren't as internet savvy back in 2002.  I remember going to the library and checking books out about running.  I trained on my own and ran a 4:14.  I had no care whatsoever what my time was.  The only goal was to finish and it was one of the greatest days of my life.

I loved the experience so much that, I ran a few more marathons  (had a couple of babies in between), and finally broke 4 hours.  I thought that was pretty awesome and was very proud.  Boston NEVER entered my mind and I was happy just plugging away like I had been.

Then I entered the dark years where I was in a lot of pain which was diagnosed as rheumatoid arthritis.  I had a surprise pregnancy and the pain started to go away.  I ran about 1-2 months after having my youngest ds (2009)--it had been about 2+ years.  I ran a 10k a few months later and finished under an hour.  I didn't get an official time because they ran out of bibs and told people just to run.  I cried in my car on the way home because I was so happy to be able to run again.  I waited until spring 2011 to try a marathon again--it had been 4 years since my last marathon.  I ran that in 3:58 and was thrilled.

Over the next year, I started changing how I ran.  Instead of mindlessly running at the same pace for all my runs, I started running intervals, hills, progressions, and just trying to go faster.  I kept it to 4 days/week of running with cross training on the other days.  I lived in constant fear that my joint pain would return so I tried to avoid consecutive running days when possible.  It was around this time that I started running my long runs fast, at least close to marathon pace.  When my marathon came around in May 2012, I knew I had a sub 3:40 in me (3:40 was my BQ time).  This was going to be my first attempt ever at a BQ.  I went out a little fast but felt good for the race.  Around mile 19, I felt a pop in my foot, then lots of pain.  It would not stop.  I had to alternate run/walking just to finish.  I had been ahead of the 3:40 pace group and saw them go by.  Then I saw the 3:45 group go by.  I wanted to cry (and probably did at some point).  I finished in 3:49:30, missing the BQ by less then 10 minutes.  It was new PR and everyone congratulated me but I was so sad.  I didn't go to the doctor for my foot, but I know it was a stress fracture (I have had my fair share and I am familiar with the feeling).

I was angry that all my hard work and training seemed to be for nothing.  About 2 months later, I signed up for The Columbus Marathon in the fall.  I have never been so focused on training.  Again, I was running 4 days/week, maybe adding an extra short run sometimes.  I had never ran a marathon in a different city before and was nervous about the travel logistics.  Race morning was perfect fall weather.  I went out fast because I was just so excited.  I felt amazing during that race.  Even the last 6 miles which always seem hard, weren't unbearable.  I knew I could slow down considerably and still easily BQ.  I kept pushing and was so mentally in tune to that race.  I kept telling myself, why settle, let's see how fast I can really run this.  I finished in 3:14:11 (I will be 90 yers old and still remember that time).  I pr'd by over 35 minutes.  Boston 2014, here I come.  That day was even better than my first marathon finish.

I hovered around the 3:15-3:30 marathon time for a couple of years and then started kicking it up a notch.  I did a few short races over the summer in 2015.  I was running times that I would have never believed were from me.  I ran a 38:59 10k (previous pr 42:5x) and 18:56 5k (previous pr was 21:02). That was when I really set my sight on a sub 3 hour marathon.  I had maybe thought it was possible earlier that year for Boston 2015, but I got a stress fracture in my femur that set training back.  I was registered for NYC and I thought that is where I will try to go sub-3.  Training had gone well most of the summer until September and a stress fracture in my tibia.  It wasn't horrible and I probably ran on it more than I should have.  I did a HM in mid/late October as a tune up and pr'd with a 1:26.  I think that set any recovery back.  I went to NYC and thought I would give it my all and see what happens.  I was frustrated from the start--crowded, people SEVERELY mis-corralled, crowded, and then even more crowded.  I felt ok until about the half way point and then my leg started hurting.  It got worse and worse.  I think my last 3 miles were between 9-9:30/mile.  I just wanted it to be over.  I ended up with a 3:19--not what I was hoping for.

Jump ahead to next spring, Boston 2016.  I finally had an injury free training season.  I started in wave 2 that year and the weather was perfect (for me) although some would say it was hot for running.  I went out fast which is so easy to do at Boston.  I was passing people in droves.  I felt awesome at the hills and was passing people who had started in wave 1.  I knew that sub 3 would be within reach if I stayed strong through mile 21.  From there, the race is mostly downhill again.  I felt like I had during my Columbus marathon.  I knew I could go sub 3, but didn't want to just give up and squeak it.  I kept pushing and finished in 2:58:20 (65th OA woman).  Another "best day of my life" moment.

That fall I ran Chicago (2016) in 2:59:xx.  I was thrilled to know the first time wasn't a fluke.  Boston 2017 I set my current pr: 2:56:41.  That was extra special because my kids got to see me do it.  Twenty days later I came in 2nd in The Flying Pig in 2:59:55.

2018 has been a little tougher.  I had a devastating injury last August and fractured my sacrum.  That took me out for awhile and shattered my confidence. I get extra freaky about any little twinge or pain.  I had a rough Boston this year and was mentally and physically defeated by the weather (3:18), but rebounded somewhat later a few weeks at The Pig (3:05).

I am a masters runner and I don't know if I have peaked or if I am on the "other way down".  I do know that I am enjoying the journey and will continue to do this until my body says "hell no".


----------



## YawningDodo

Yeeah, Boston is a "maybe in a decade or two if I decide I love marathons enough to push for it." Can't deny it'd be cool to run it someday, but it's so far off my radar at this point in my life that it's on another planet. +/- 5 minutes doesn't change anything for me right now.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I'd need to shave 10 minutes off my PR (less than a year ago) AND maintain that for 2-3 years, so it's certainly doable.

But, I think this may sum it up for me:



Sanchez said:


> I have thought about a BQ attempt. I can't stop thinking that my reasons for doing so would be more to say that I did it rather than truly wanting to do it.



So not ruling it out, but also not feeling a burning desire to do it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

@Wendy98 Thanks so much for sharing your story- you are so inspiring!


----------



## Slogger

@Wendy98.....thank you for telling your story and letting us know that goals that seem unattainable can be had with hard work and focus.  Your story is amazing with all the injuries and setbacks you have overcome.

Since I recently made it to the big 5-0, my body seems to be telling me "Hell No" on a frequent basis.  I just ignore it and keep running.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: At this time the change to BQ doesn’t mean anything to me.  I’m running my first marathon in Nov.  so until I do that I wkn’t Know if I even want to run more of them.  If I like it, I’ll probably look to see what my BQ time would be and then think about it from there.


----------



## garneska

@Wendy98 thanks so much for sharing. It really is giving me a boost of confidence.  I can't believe all the injuries you have over come.  It really is helpful. I am injured quite frequently.  My first attempt at BQ was supposed to be last year Oct at a local race, but injury struck.  This is my first chance to actually toe the line and try. I ran track in high school but was more just a general athlete mostly a basketball fan.  After high school i ran to keep my weight down which went up. i was overweight but not crazy.  Then i started to run a little faster getting close to the under 2 hour half marathon.  At disney Jan 2016 i was like i am sick of being slow.  My marathon PR at the time was in 2009 with a 4:39 and had not been close since.  I decided to lose weight even though lots of people told me i did not have to.  I lost 40 lbs. I currently weigh less than i did as a senior in high school.  In april 2016 i finally went sub 2 on a half marathon (down about 20 lbs from jan).  My next marathon was Feb 2017 at RNR NOLA.  It was a PR i went sub 4, 3:54, and that is when i said, "OMG I could qualify for Boston" and a few @DopeyBadger plans later here i am with my first attempt.  I am was freaking out a few days ago but now i am just excited nervous.  If the weather holds out, my training has been spot on except maybe a little fast, i have been running tempo at 8:30, i just might BQ on Sunday!!  i hope to meet you on saturday at the shakeout run.  you are very inspiring to me.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

garneska said:


> f the weather holds out, my training has been spot on except maybe a little fast, i have been running tempo at 8:30, i just might BQ on Sunday!!


Good luck!  Go out there and have a great race.


----------



## DustyWA

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I believe this was already mentioned last week, but BAA is lowering the qualifying times by 5 minutes across the board for the 2020 marathon. For those who have Boston as a goal, does this change your plans any?



ATTQOTD:  This is something that's been on my mind the past few days.  I got back into running in January after several years of chronic issues with plantar faciitis with the goal of completing my first marathon in November (Seattle).  Never having run farther than 16 (very slow) miles, I had no idea what kind of time to shoot for.  Over the summer, I ran the Seattle Rock & Roll Half Marathon and finished in 1:42:30.  It later occurred to me that I had managed to comfortably maintain a BQ pace  in a half marathon.  I had lots of room for improvement, since I had only been averaging 20+ mpw for about 6 weeks at that point and had 5 months to prepare for the  marathon.  I slowly increased my base miles to 40 mpw and then started using Hansons (I'm on week 11 now).

My training paces have been on par with a BQ, but truth be told, I started with those paces with the full intention of assessing whether I needed to readjust after week 12.  I figured BQ with the old standards was an aggressive and difficult, but attainable goal.  The idea of BQ-5 (now just BQ) when I've never run a full marathon seems a bit too unrealistic.  I'm just going to maintain my current plan and consider whether I think I can maintain my current paces after next week.  No need to dramatically increase my risk of injury.  Besides, if this foray into marathon running works out for me, there's a slew of downhill marathons I could do next summer.


----------



## roxymama

@Wendy98 I'm playing that You Better Work song by Britney in my head as I read your story!!!
 Although where I'm at now to a BQ is still a significant jump, and not sure I even like marathons yet or care to get that much faster at that distance.  You (and others with similar stories) do give me that extra desire to see if a 26min, 25 min, 24min, etc 5k is in this body waiting to be trained into shape for it.  Who knows?


----------



## sourire

Very behind but chose the right time and page to pick back up. Thank you @Wendy98 for your inspiring story!!

September miles: 41 (Plus a completed sprint triathlon - yay and woo!!!!) 

As for fall run goals: Continue slow increase of time/miles after long period off post foot injury. Very happy to be working on another DopeyBadger plan to crush an upcoming half marathon in November! Haven’t raced a half since last September, so feeling excited for that!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: BQ-5...
I kind of already answered that but, yes, the change kind of deflated me a bit. 

Here is the very long story for those interested.

I started running in 2016 by doing a couch to 5k with coworkers who had asked me to. Then ran two-three times a week that summer.

In April 2017, I got my running form evaluated by a coach who gave me a program to follow with the goal of running a sub-1hour 10k, which I did in June that year. I then registered for the WnD Two Course Challenge in November 2017. My first Half was just for fun and that is why I love that distance.

With the encouragement and advices of the coach, I kept running in Winter. I put a time objective on a 10k and achieved it.

Then, another Challenge in May. Achieved my 5k goal time. Had fun for most of the rest.

I really tried to push a Half for the first time in September 2018 and achieved my sub-2hours goal.

So... when I first talked about Dopey 2020 to my coach last Spring she said that it would not be the « real » Marathon experience for a first timer. So I had this 2019 racing plan where I would try to run in November 2019 what was BQ-5 adjusted to the next age group. I was then going to run Dopey 2020 and Boston 2021.

My last Half thought me a few things:
- Running a Marathon in 3:50 is achievable if I set my heart and energy on it,
- Pushing a distance is not necessarily my idea of fun.

Then, the BQ change arrived just when I had those thoughts and, now, I have no confidence that if I run 3:50 (new BQ time), it would mean that I could run Boston. It probably means that I have to aim at 3:45 because nobody tries to make it just on time. Attempting it might just make me hate that Marathon distance forever. While running it at Disney in a multi-race challenge (I love challenges) at an enjoyable pace might get me hook for a while.

So, to try to BQ in 2019 or not, that is the question and I tend to think, no.

And, with that, when the train was cancelled tonight, DH and I ended up Running Shoes Shopping. He found a pair, and I just added one for me too. I am a responsible adult who will need a lot of shoes to run that Dopey in 462 days (yes, I am counting).


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD:
Not going to go full-on soapbox here, but one of the things that I like about running is that you don't have to be good at it to participate in most of the big events and be a part of the sport. So to me, Boston is the exact opposite of what running should be about.

That said ... I think it's really important that they changed the standards. When you publish a standard and people who submit times faster than that standard don't get in, it's disheartening. I think it's important that they constantly change the published standard to keep up with the times they're seeing submitted.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I believe this was already mentioned last week, but BAA is lowering the qualifying times by 5 minutes across the board for the 2020 marathon. For those who have Boston as a goal, does this change your plans any?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The 5 minutes change is a big change IMO, but over the last few years you basically needed a BQ -4:00 anyway, so i guess it just makes it more or less an official thing. I am a far ways away from getting to that point at this time. Eventually I will be able to get back to my old running ways, but for the time being I am just trying to be prepared to finish long distance runs.



I’ll admit, it was discouraging to hear.  The truth is, if I don’t put in the work the standards won’t matter.  



PrincessV said:


> No personal experience, but a friend of mine runs it every year and says it ranks among her favorite races!
> 
> 
> Well done! And don't worry - I ordered 3 pairs of shoes yesterday, so I've got ya covered.
> 
> *ATTQOTD: *No ability or desire to BQ, no interest in ever running Boston, so I'm good with whatever!



Excellent, thanks. 



Wendy98 said:


> I need to get something out there...for the folks saying they could not ever qualify.
> 
> Let me rehash my running story...Please scroll on by if you have heard this before.
> 
> I was going to be a "one and done" marathoner.  I had been forced to take a leave from work (airline industry, post 9/11).  I finally had the time to train even though I was pretty clueless--we just weren't as internet savvy back in 2002.  I remember going to the library and checking books out about running.  I trained on my own and ran a 4:14.  I had no care whatsoever what my time was.  The only goal was to finish and it was one of the greatest days of my life.
> 
> I loved the experience so much that, I ran a few more marathons  (had a couple of babies in between), and finally broke 4 hours.  I thought that was pretty awesome and was very proud.  Boston NEVER entered my mind and I was happy just plugging away like I had been.
> 
> Then I entered the dark years where I was in a lot of pain which was diagnosed as rheumatoid arthritis.  I had a surprise pregnancy and the pain started to go away.  I ran about 1-2 months after having my youngest ds (2009)--it had been about 2+ years.  I ran a 10k a few months later and finished under an hour.  I didn't get an official time because they ran out of bibs and told people just to run.  I cried in my car on the way home because I was so happy to be able to run again.  I waited until spring 2011 to try a marathon again--it had been 4 years since my last marathon.  I ran that in 3:58 and was thrilled.
> 
> Over the next year, I started changing how I ran.  Instead of mindlessly running at the same pace for all my runs, I started running intervals, hills, progressions, and just trying to go faster.  I kept it to 4 days/week of running with cross training on the other days.  I lived in constant fear that my joint pain would return so I tried to avoid consecutive running days when possible.  It was around this time that I started running my long runs fast, at least close to marathon pace.  When my marathon came around in May 2012, I knew I had a sub 3:40 in me (3:40 was my BQ time).  This was going to be my first attempt ever at a BQ.  I went out a little fast but felt good for the race.  Around mile 19, I felt a pop in my foot, then lots of pain.  It would not stop.  I had to alternate run/walking just to finish.  I had been ahead of the 3:40 pace group and saw them go by.  Then I saw the 3:45 group go by.  I wanted to cry (and probably did at some point).  I finished in 3:49:30, missing the BQ by less then 10 minutes.  It was new PR and everyone congratulated me but I was so sad.  I didn't go to the doctor for my foot, but I know it was a stress fracture (I have had my fair share and I am familiar with the feeling).
> 
> I was angry that all my hard work and training seemed to be for nothing.  About 2 months later, I signed up for The Columbus Marathon in the fall.  I have never been so focused on training.  Again, I was running 4 days/week, maybe adding an extra short run sometimes.  I had never ran a marathon in a different city before and was nervous about the travel logistics.  Race morning was perfect fall weather.  I went out fast because I was just so excited.  I felt amazing during that race.  Even the last 6 miles which always seem hard, weren't unbearable.  I knew I could slow down considerably and still easily BQ.  I kept pushing and was so mentally in tune to that race.  I kept telling myself, why settle, let's see how fast I can really run this.  I finished in 3:14:11 (I will be 90 yers old and still remember that time).  I pr'd by over 35 minutes.  Boston 2014, here I come.  That day was even better than my first marathon finish.
> 
> I hovered around the 3:15-3:30 marathon time for a couple of years and then started kicking it up a notch.  I did a few short races over the summer in 2015.  I was running times that I would have never believed were from me.  I ran a 38:59 10k (previous pr 42:5x) and 18:56 5k (previous pr was 21:02). That was when I really set my sight on a sub 3 hour marathon.  I had maybe thought it was possible earlier that year for Boston 2015, but I got a stress fracture in my femur that set training back.  I was registered for NYC and I thought that is where I will try to go sub-3.  Training had gone well most of the summer until September and a stress fracture in my tibia.  It wasn't horrible and I probably ran on it more than I should have.  I did a HM in mid/late October as a tune up and pr'd with a 1:26.  I think that set any recovery back.  I went to NYC and thought I would give it my all and see what happens.  I was frustrated from the start--crowded, people SEVERELY mis-corralled, crowded, and then even more crowded.  I felt ok until about the half way point and then my leg started hurting.  It got worse and worse.  I think my last 3 miles were between 9-9:30/mile.  I just wanted it to be over.  I ended up with a 3:19--not what I was hoping for.
> 
> Jump ahead to next spring, Boston 2016.  I finally had an injury free training season.  I started in wave 2 that year and the weather was perfect (for me) although some would say it was hot for running.  I went out fast which is so easy to do at Boston.  I was passing people in droves.  I felt awesome at the hills and was passing people who had started in wave 1.  I knew that sub 3 would be within reach if I stayed strong through mile 21.  From there, the race is mostly downhill again.  I felt like I had during my Columbus marathon.  I knew I could go sub 3, but didn't want to just give up and squeak it.  I kept pushing and finished in 2:58:20 (65th OA woman).  Another "best day of my life" moment.
> 
> That fall I ran Chicago (2016) in 2:59:xx.  I was thrilled to know the first time wasn't a fluke.  Boston 2017 I set my current pr: 2:56:41.  That was extra special because my kids got to see me do it.  Twenty days later I came in 2nd in The Flying Pig in 2:59:55.
> 
> 2018 has been a little tougher.  I had a devastating injury last August and fractured my sacrum.  That took me out for awhile and shattered my confidence. I get extra freaky about any little twinge or pain.  I had a rough Boston this year and was mentally and physically defeated by the weather (3:18), but rebounded somewhat later a few weeks at The Pig (3:05).
> 
> I am a masters runner and I don't know if I have peaked or if I am on the "other way down".  I do know that I am enjoying the journey and will continue to do this until my body says "hell no".



I know I’m probably crazy but I do believe I have the ability to qualify if my ankles hold up.   I was in the low 8:00/mile range prior to injury and improving slowly.  If I get back to that level, and lose a few more pounds, I can put that together with a real training plan and I think I can do it. Stories like yours and @CheapRunnerMike make me believe it’s possible.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Oh, I forgot.  I came on tonight because I need to see if anyone had heard Disney is no longer giving medals to people that are swept.  My girlfriend heard that from someone and asked me if it’s true.   I didn’t hear it so I didn’t know if anyone else heard.  I figured if anyone would know it would be @Keels.


----------



## KSellers88

@Wendy98 absolutely love your story! I knew about some of the injuries but had never heard the entire story. Absolutely inspiring!


----------



## camaker

Waiting2goback said:


> Oh, I forgot.  I came on tonight because I need to see if anyone had heard Disney is no longer giving medals to people that are swept.  My girlfriend heard that from someone and asked me if it’s true.   I didn’t hear it so I didn’t know if anyone else heard.  I figured if anyone would know it would be @Keels.



That rumor seems to make the rounds through the internet shortly before each race weekend rolls around. I think it’s just trolls getting the underprepared segment of Disney runners riled up for a laugh.


----------



## Keels

Waiting2goback said:


> Oh, I forgot.  I came on tonight because I need to see if anyone had heard Disney is no longer giving medals to people that are swept.  My girlfriend heard that from someone and asked me if it’s true.   I didn’t hear it so I didn’t know if anyone else heard.  I figured if anyone would know it would be @Keels.



LOL, no. That would be a false rumor.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Injury Update:

Went to the doctor for my 5 week check-up.  I have been freed to walk in the boot for up to a half hour for every hour of the day.  Pain is getting much better and the healing is going well.  If this pace and healing continues I will be cleared to loose the boot and begin PT in just three weeks!  My foot still gets really tender, but I am able to get around some now.  So excited to hear that PT is just a few weeks away.  Following every instruction my doctor gives so I can get better and start running again.  Happy Tuesday to all!


----------



## Waiting2goback

camaker said:


> That rumor seems to make the rounds through the internet shortly before each race weekend rolls around. I think it’s just trolls getting the underprepared segment of Disney runners riled up for a laugh.





Keels said:


> LOL, no. That would be a false rumor.



Thanks guys, I didn't think so.  I wish they would but then they would lose a lot of business.  



Baloo in MI said:


> Injury Update:
> 
> Went to the doctor for my 5 week check-up.  I have been freed to walk in the boot for up to a half hour for every hour of the day.  Pain is getting much better and the healing is going well.  If this pace and healing continues I will be cleared to loose the boot and begin PT in just three weeks!  My foot still gets really tender, but I am able to get around some now.  So excited to hear that PT is just a few weeks away.  Following every instruction my doctor gives so I can get better and start running again.  Happy Tuesday to all!



Awesome news.  Keep up the good work.  Before you know it this will be a distant memory.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## jmasgat

flav said:


> My last Half thought me a few things:
> - Running a Marathon in 3:50 is achievable if I set my heart and energy on it,
> - Pushing a distance is not necessarily my idea of fun.
> 
> Then, the BQ change arrived just when I had those thoughts and, now, I have no confidence that if I run 3:50 (new BQ time), it would mean that I could run Boston. It probably means that I have to aim at 3:45 because nobody tries to make it just on time. Attempting it might just make me hate that Marathon distance forever. While running it at Disney in a multi-race challenge (I love challenges) at an enjoyable pace might get me hook for a while.
> 
> So, to try to BQ in 2019 or not, that is the question and I tend to think, no.



I think its great that you are doing what you want to do to support your continued positive engagement with running. That's where you are right now, and it doesn't mean you are any less of a runner, and it also doesn't mean that you will never change your mind.  It just means you have the awareness and confidence to do what's best for you right now.


----------



## Bree

@Wendy98 Thanks for sharing your story!

It's amazing how different running feels when T+D drops from 155 to 145. I hope this is a sign that temps may drop a little here in FL.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Kind of a off topic type question for today, but a little related. Are you going to get the flu shot this year? Reason for or against it? The tie into running here is if it you get the flu, one would miss a good amount of training.

ATTQOTD: I got mine yesterday at work. I do not always get it, but when I do I normally get some sort of sinus cold right after. Odds are its just coincidence that happens but in my mind I have to blame something. So, I already have a sinus cold, so I figured why not. Plus I had the flu last year and that sucker is for the birds!


----------



## LSUlakes

To start of the fist weekend of October and the 4th quarter of the year, we have the following folks with races:

*October*
06 - @michigandergirl  - GRR Runway 5k (NG / N/A)
06 - @Slogger  - Freedom's Run Marathon (4:22:00 / N/A)
06 - @Bree  - Under the Oaks Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
06 - @apdebord  - Crawlin' Crab 5k (33:57 / N/A)
06 -  @Sanchez  - Isle of Palms Connector 5k (20:45 / N/A)
07 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - @roxymama  - Chicago Marathon (NG / N/A)
07 - @camaker  - Chicago Marathon (3:59:59 / N/A)
07 - @ZellyB  - Chicago Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
07 - @Chris-Mo  - Chicago Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
07 - @cburnett11  - Chicago Marathon (3:48:xx / N/A)
07 - @DopeyBadger  - Chicago Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
07 - LSUlakes - Space City 10 Miler (1:39:30 / N/A)
07 - @jennamfeo  - Oregon Women's Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or are no longer running the race, just let me know. If anyone else would like to add a race to the list for this weekend, also let me know and I will be happy to add you to the list!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Kind of a off topic type question for today, but a little related. Are you going to get the flu shot this year? Reason for or against it? The tie into running here is if it you get the flu, one would miss a good amount of training.


ATTQOTD: No flu shots ever again for me - my doc banned them after a series of increasingly worse autoimmune reactions to them. So I'm dependent on others getting the shot and/or staying home when they have the flu, and taking as many precautions as I can. LOTS of hand washing, trying to never touch my face with my hands, avoiding confined spaces with other people (read: Disney buses, airplanes, sick coworkers' offices.) I've had the flu twice and both times I wound up with secondary pneumonia and it took a solid 6 months to fully recover; I never want to go through that again!

(As an aside, my son had the flu a few years ago and my doc immediately started me on Tamiflu as a preventative - it worked! Despite caring directly for my son in our home, I never contracted the flu.)


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Kind of a off topic type question for today, but a little related. Are you going to get the flu shot this year? Reason for or against it? The tie into running here is if it you get the flu, one would miss a good amount of training.


*Yes*. The flu shot is not completely effective, the risk of an adverse reaction is low, I understand this and understand the math.  This is enough for me to be in favor- flu is horrible and I do not want to experience it ever again.  More people are taken out from the flu than the flu shot.  Add into it my time with tiny, fragile preemies and being terrified by those who were carrying flu, whooping cough, and measles (all of which had outbreaks in my county at the time), and I will also be vaccinated to protect those who cannot be- I am bound to try to protect others.  I do all sorts of things to lessen possible misery, getting a free shot that has been shown to lessen the duration and severity if you still contract the virus makes me whine a bit is not on the extreme end of things I do.

Funny aside, last year we had a friend with a new baby.  We told the 4 year olds, who were old enough to understand they do not like shots and know they were coming, that they had to get the shot to play with the baby.  This year before their September check up, one of the kiddos told me she did not really like babies anymore so she did not need a shot.  Lucky her, they did not have any in stock the week we were there, but they do now!


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I get the flu shot every year, my son has chronic kidney disease, and so we need to minimize the risks in that regard. But even without that, the fact that the two years I missed the shot (both times I was sick when work was giving it out, so couldn't take it, and never got around to getting it from a clinic or doctor) I got the flu, so I prefer to get the vaccine anyways.

@LSUlakes, I may be mistaken, but I always thought that while the flu virus is dead, your body is going to react to it being introduced (hence, how you become immune). That can result in a show of symptoms indicating your body is reacting to the presence of the dead virus, and makes you feel ill.

Fun story, a few years back I sat for the shot, they jabbed it in, and the syringe (not the needle) proceeded to bust open when they pushed the plunger down, spraying me and the nurse with the vaccine. The nurse had to call a doctor to verify it was ok to give me another shot, and they made me wait twice as long before returning to work afterwards.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Kind of a off topic type question for today, but a little related. Are you going to get the flu shot this year? Reason for or against it? The tie into running here is if it you get the flu, one would miss a good amount of training.



ATTQOTD:  I also got mine at work yesterday.  I used to pass on the shot "because I never got the flu".  Well, one season a few years ago, I did get the flu.  It was miserable and the sickest I've been since I had mono 20 years ago.  I don't want to do that again!  So I always get a flu shot now.  It's true that it's not 100% effective and its efficacy depends heavily on how well the experts predict the 3-4 predominant strains each season.  Even in the event of a strain mismatch like last year having had the shot can still reduce the severity and duration of the flu if you get it.  In addition, my wife is a school administrator and brings home a broad spectrum of exposure so anything I can do for my immune system is a plus.  Also, the more people that have the shot, the more protection that we provide to immunocompromised individuals like @PrincessV through herd immunity.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Kind of a off topic type question for today, but a little related. Are you going to get the flu shot this year? Reason for or against it? The tie into running here is if it you get the flu, one would miss a good amount of training.


Probably not. If I do I don't usually get the shot I get the nasal spray instead.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Kind of a off topic type question for today, but a little related. Are you going to get the flu shot this year? Reason for or against it? The tie into running here is if it you get the flu, one would miss a good amount of training.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I got mine yesterday at work. I do not always get it, but when I do I normally get some sort of sinus cold right after. Odds are its just coincidence that happens but in my mind I have to blame something. So, I already have a sinus cold, so I figured why not. Plus I had the flu last year and that sucker is for the birds!



No flu shot for me.  There are thousands of strains of the flu and the shot has 3-4.  In my opinion it is just another money maker for the pharmaceutical companies.  When the weather people can predict the weather correctly then I may start to think they can predict the strain of flu correctly.  In all seriousness, I asked my kid's pediatrician's opinion, because my son has some medical issues so I always do what's best for him, and he said he wouldn't get it for his kids for the same reasons I mentioned.  I am not opposed to it, I just won't go out of my way for it either.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: No flu shot for me either. Never have. But not militant about it. You do you.


----------



## Jules76126

@Wendy98 Thanks for sharing your story. It's stories like yours and others on this thread that make me believe that anything is possible if you stick with it.

ATTQOTD: I did get the flu shot. I work at a health science university so they come to the school and offer it. The staff is not required to get them, but since they are here and its covered by insurance, I figure why not.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I will probably get one for the first time ever this year. They have free shots on base for all personnel this month, so I’ll take advantage of that. Just a little paranoid with going to WDW in January and want to be healthy for the marathon. Murphy’s Law, I’ll probably get a different strain not covered, but I did some reading yesterday that mentioned that even if you still get the flu, the shot will help you fight it, you’ll get better faster and the risk for pneumonia or other complications is reduced.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: No, I never intentionally get the flu shot.  I got one unintentionally back in like 2000 because I went to the doctor for a physical and she just... gave me one while I was there, like I mean I probably could have said "hey what are you doing, I didn't ask for a flu shot" but I'm not really a person that likes confrontation or making waves, so I just sat there while she did it.  

I work at home as a software developer, so I have no professional requirements to get one or office transmission risk, and I have no kids, so no kid transmission risk.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I definitely get my flu shot! 
I had influenza at the end 2013, picking it up from family at Christmas. (If you're sick, maybe stay home from Christmas Eve? Novel idea...) and it knocked me down for over a week. My mom was the only person that didn't get sick and coincidentally the only one that had her flu shot!


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD:  Hubby works in medicine and has the potential to bring home all kinds of fun germs, so it is a yes for me.  Apparently the flu, while always around, has started early in our area this year so I probably should go ahead and get this scheduled.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: My employer (a university with a medical center) offers the flu shot for free to faculty and staff, so, if my schedule allows, I do try to go get one. Shows how committed I am to not turning down free stuff


----------



## Princess KP

All this flu talk and I'm starting to get chills, throat hurts and my body is achy.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> To start of the fist weekend of October and the 4th quarter of the year, we have the following folks with races:
> 
> *October*
> 06 - @michigandergirl  - GRR Runway 5k (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @Slogger  - Freedom's Run Marathon (4:22:00 / N/A)
> 06 - @Bree  - Under the Oaks Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
> 06 - @apdebord  - Crawlin' Crab 5k (33:57 / N/A)
> 06 -  @Sanchez  - Isle of Palms Connector 5k (20:45 / N/A)
> 07 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @roxymama  - Chicago Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @camaker  - Chicago Marathon (3:59:59 / N/A)
> 07 - @ZellyB  - Chicago Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
> 07 - @Chris-Mo  - Chicago Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
> 07 - @cburnett11  - Chicago Marathon (3:48:xx / N/A)
> 07 - @DopeyBadger  - Chicago Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
> 07 - LSUlakes - Space City 10 Miler (1:39:30 / N/A)
> 07 - @jennamfeo  - Oregon Women's Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or are no longer running the race, just let me know. If anyone else would like to add a race to the list for this weekend, also let me know and I will be happy to add you to the list!



Go ahead and change my goal from 2:59:59 to "Negative Split".  Not sure where my fitness is at the moment, but a 2:59:59 would be a shock with how much of a mess the last few months have been.  So I've got no time expectation for this race.  I've run 12 marathons to date and only negative split once.  So I want to see if I can aim for that as a goal.  Of course I'll be running blind to pace and just running by effort like I prefer to do for racing.  So I'll have no idea if I achieve this goal until after the race is over.

If you'd like to track me on race day, I'm bib #4567.  

On to that victory lap!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Kind of a off topic type question for today, but a little related. Are you going to get the flu shot this year? Reason for or against it? The tie into running here is if it you get the flu, one would miss a good amount of training.



ATTQOTD: I copied and pasted @camaker 's post because my answer is eerily almost exactly the same. I've edited it slightly to apply to me:

I will get mine at work in a few weeks.  I used to pass on the shot "because I never got the flu".  Well, one season a few years ago, I did get the flu.  It was miserable and the sickest I've been since I had mono 34 years ago.  I don't want to do that again!  So I always get a flu shot now.  It's true that it's not 100% effective and its efficacy depends heavily on how well the experts predict the 3-4 predominant strains each season.  Even in the event of a strain mismatch like last year having had the shot can still reduce the severity and duration of the flu if you get it.  In addition, my wife works at a hospital and brings home a broad spectrum of exposure so anything I can do for my immune system is a plus.  Also, the more people that have the shot, the more protection that we provide to immunocompromised individuals like @PrincessV through herd immunity.


----------



## Chaitali

The medical center my doctor is at gives the flu shot for free so I'm going to get it the next time I go in, probably later this month since I have to get some blood tests anyway.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Yes on the flu shot. My busiest season at work is the winter and I want to hedge my bets against missing work. This year, I have the added need to protect my 6 month old 28+3 daughter.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: YES! I got it last week. My husband is pretty much lined up and required to get his and I always make sure the kids get theirs too (which I hope the clinic gets them in soon). A friend of a friend lost her 2 year old to the flu so I’m really for the shot in addition to good handwashing and regular cleaning/sanitizing during the flu season.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: already did. I get one every year. 2 years ago I got the flu after having pneumonia even though I had the shot. 

My biggest reason for getting it is 2 girls I went to school with ended up on life support from the flu. One for a week, one for a month (she then lived in a rehab facility for several more months because of kidney failure from the flu). Neither had gotten the shot. The flu is awful.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I haven't gotten a flu shot since I got out of the Navy 6 years ago, since they forced everyone to get it. We were pretty good at making my 6 year old get hers but I think she missed it last year. I'm on the fence about it for myself personally. If they bring someone on site to my office, then I would probably do it. I am just far too lazy to go somewhere specifically for a flu shot. (And now that I am looking at my work email, it looks like they have already came to my office, so I guess I will pass.)


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I have never had the flu nor have I ever gotten a flu shot. However, after being diagnosed with pneumonia last week I have no desire to contract the flu during Dopey training so I will be getting the flu shot next week. I'm spending a lot of money for race weekend and don't want to risk it.

@LSUlakes Can you update my goal time to 2:06:59, please? Now that it's out there publically it gives me more drive to fight for that number (as well as making my stomach turn).


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> 07 - @jennamfeo - Oregon Women's Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)


YIKES. Seeing that out there like that is the scariest thing everrrrr.



TheHamm said:


> This year before their September check up, one of the kiddos told me she did not really like babies anymore so she did not need a shot.


My 6 year old asked me if I had to get a shot when I gave birth to her and I said yes and now she doesn't want to have babies because she doesn't like shots. She says she is going to grow up to be a cat lady. LOL.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Probably not. Although reading all these stories has me reconsidering it.

LOL @jennamfeo Bay is my kind of girl! Hospitals and all that fun stuff that goes along with it is the main reason I have not had a kid yet. I'll be a dog lady and she can be a cat lady!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: My daughter has a heart condition and once spent over a week in the hospital with the flu/pneumonia/heart problems. We definitely would like to avoid that happening again if possible, so she gets the shot, we all get the shot.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> To start of the fist weekend of October and the 4th quarter of the year, we have the following folks with races:
> 
> *October*
> 06 - @michigandergirl  - GRR Runway 5k (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @Slogger  - Freedom's Run Marathon (4:22:00 / N/A)
> 06 - @Bree  - Under the Oaks Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
> 06 - @apdebord  - Crawlin' Crab 5k (33:57 / N/A)
> 06 -  @Sanchez  - Isle of Palms Connector 5k (20:45 / N/A)
> 07 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @roxymama  - Chicago Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @camaker  - Chicago Marathon (3:59:59 / N/A)
> 07 - @ZellyB  - Chicago Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
> 07 - @Chris-Mo  - Chicago Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
> 07 - @cburnett11  - Chicago Marathon (3:48:xx / N/A)
> 07 - @DopeyBadger  - Chicago Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
> 07 - LSUlakes - Space City 10 Miler (1:39:30 / N/A)
> 07 - @jennamfeo  - Oregon Women's Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or are no longer running the race, just let me know. If anyone else would like to add a race to the list for this weekend, also let me know and I will be happy to add you to the list!



Best of luck everyone with your running events this weekend!   Hoping for good weather, no injuries, and perhaps a PR or two for some of us.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   I had thyroid surgery 4 years ago and they made me get a flu shot.   And I got the flu not once but twice that Winter.   It was awful.

I have avoided flu shots ever since but they are free through our insurance company and maybe I should not be so stubborn about these things.   
Our local pharmacy hands out lollipops after you get the shot so how can I pass that up?


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> To start of the fist weekend of October and the 4th quarter of the year, we have the following folks with races:
> 
> *October*
> 06 - @michigandergirl  - GRR Runway 5k (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @Slogger  - Freedom's Run Marathon (4:22:00 / N/A)
> 06 - @Bree  - Under the Oaks Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
> 06 - @apdebord  - Crawlin' Crab 5k (33:57 / N/A)
> 06 -  @Sanchez  - Isle of Palms Connector 5k (20:45 / N/A)
> 07 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @roxymama  - Chicago Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @camaker  - Chicago Marathon (3:59:59 / N/A)
> 07 - @ZellyB  - Chicago Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
> 07 - @Chris-Mo  - Chicago Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
> 07 - @cburnett11  - Chicago Marathon (3:48:xx / N/A)
> 07 - @DopeyBadger  - Chicago Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
> 07 - LSUlakes - Space City 10 Miler (1:39:30 / N/A)
> 07 - @jennamfeo  - Oregon Women's Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or are no longer running the race, just let me know. If anyone else would like to add a race to the list for this weekend, also let me know and I will be happy to add you to the list!



I'm keeping mine as NG because really I just want to finish.  My super secret (put now very public) goal would be 4:59:59 or lower.  We'll see come race day if I'm feeling like I can push at the end or not.  If I can run my training pace??  But realistically...I just want to run this distance and if I have to settle into something comfortable that isn't my training pace...that's ok.  I feel prepared.

ATTQOTD:  Shots shots shots shots!  Yeah, I will get one.  My employer gives them but I'd pay if they didn't.  I needed to for a long time to give myself the best chance to be healthy enough to be around family members with low immunity.  My daughter and husband will get them too.  I'm waiting until after this weekend though because I'm prone to getting irritation by needle sites and I didn't want that bugging me during my big race.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Flu shot always, like for the last 30 years.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: We always get the flu shot in our house. I got the flu my second year of teaching because I didn’t bother to get the shot and it was miserable.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD update: got prescriptions for the kids to get their shots off base so that will be taken of in a few days.  For some reason they aren't as excited about this news


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: I always get the flu vaccine...work in a hospital taking care of sick kiddos...and pretty much mask up all winter long!


----------



## TheHamm

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I definitely get my flu shot!
> I had influenza at the end 2013, picking it up from family at Christmas. (If you're sick, maybe stay home from Christmas Eve? Novel idea...) and it knocked me down for over a week. My mom was the only person that didn't get sick and coincidentally the only one that had her flu shot!



For real, my family is the worst about this.  It is part of how DH is goading me into taking a trip over vacation.  We have ended up sick from Christmas Eve every year for 10 years.  The cousin who dropped her kid off _with a fever_ and went to work made her way onto my crap list forever.



jennamfeo said:


> My 6 year old asked me if I had to get a shot when I gave birth to her and I said yes and now she doesn't want to have babies because she doesn't like shots. She says she is going to grow up to be a cat lady. LOL.


----------



## AFwifelife

jennamfeo said:


> My 6 year old asked me if I had to get a shot when I gave birth to her and I said yes and now she doesn't want to have babies because she doesn't like shots. She says she is going to grow up to be a cat lady. LOL.



I hated shots growing up.  Had the worst anxiety about them.  I would cry all week knowing I needed to get one.  My mom told me to never have kids then because you get more than a shot.  Ended up with 2 C sections


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Kind of a off topic type question for today, but a little related. Are you going to get the flu shot this year? Reason for or against it? The tie into running here is if it you get the flu, one would miss a good amount of training.



They'll offer them at work shortly, and I'll go get one then.


----------



## Slogger

roxymama said:


> I'm keeping mine as NG because really I just want to finish.  My super secret (put now very public) goal would be 4:59:59 or lower.  We'll see come race day if I'm feeling like I can push at the end or not.  If I can run my training pace??  But realistically...I just want to run this distance and if I have to settle into something comfortable that isn't my training pace...that's ok.  I feel prepared.



The secret's out @roxymama!!! You got this.  Best of luck.   Can't wait to hear all about it next week.


----------



## AntimonyER

Ran for the first time at work over lunch today. Learned some things: #1, the noon day sun is WAY worse than the 6:30pm sun. #2, there is no where to get water without badging through security (will bring a water bottle to place strategically tomorrow). #3, SURPRISE, no hot water in showers (not a permanent thing... I hope! According to another runner in there, they had it last week. At least I wasn't hot anymore!).


----------



## Keels

No flu shot for me, but I live a #YOLO life so ...


----------



## AFwifelife

I have a shoe question:

How much mileage do you leave on a pair of shoes you plan to wear for a race?


----------



## SarahDisney

AFwifelife said:


> I have a shoe question:
> 
> How much mileage do you leave on a pair of shoes you plan to wear for a race?



You will probably get different answers from every single person here, and it's definitely at least in part personal preference, but for me ... I usually get about 400-425 miles out of a pair of shoes, and I like to have no more than 300-350 miles on the shoes for race day (depending on the length of the race - shorter races I'll wear shoes with more miles). Definitely need to have at least 50 miles on the shoes.


----------



## Keels

AFwifelife said:


> I have a shoe question:
> 
> How much mileage do you leave on a pair of shoes you plan to wear for a race?



Anything 10-miler or down, wherever the shoes are at (usually 180-200). Half is a crapshoot. Fulls always get brand new shoes with 25-50 miles on them.


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD:  DH is a big believer in the flu shot, so I get one to make him stop nagging.  He had his Monday, I get to wait at least another 10+ days before mine due to an infection from a stupid cold.

Completely understand the whole "It's Christmas and a mandatory family gathering even if you should be in bed" people.  My parents are that way.  The year they came home with some interesting bug from a visit to Asia (some flu variation) was a year that Christmas should have been postponed but my mother would not hear of it.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Boston:
I've been dreading the rumored 2020 change, though I can see why it was necessary with the 4:52 cut off for 2019. I signed up for my first and only marathon in hopes of 2020 Boston. I was planning on running 5+ min faster, but not sure if I have 10 min in me.  I've never run a marathon before and this is likely my only shot, so all my eggs are in one basket and I'm extremely nervous.

Flu shot: YAAASSSSSS
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/qa/vaccineeffect.htm


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jennamfeo said:


> YIKES. Seeing that out there like that is the scariest thing everrrrr.



From my own experience: I can think of at least 4 (possibly 6) cases where 'putting it out there' helped make it happen.

When the going got tough, I had the thought: it will be a heck (actual thought did not include the word heck) of a lot more fun composing an 'I did it' post, than the opposite. I'd even distract myself by composing it.

Go get your '1'!


----------



## DustyWA

ATTQOTD:  I'll be getting one.  My daughter has respiratory problems and colds/flus hit her particularly hard.  I get the shot more to reduce the chances of her getting sick than for myself.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Kind of a off topic type question for today, but a little related. Are you going to get the flu shot this year? Reason for or against it? The tie into running here is if it you get the flu, one would miss a good amount of training.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I got mine yesterday at work. I do not always get it, but when I do I normally get some sort of sinus cold right after. Odds are its just coincidence that happens but in my mind I have to blame something. So, I already have a sinus cold, so I figured why not. Plus I had the flu last year and that sucker is for the birds!



Yes, I will be getting the flu shot.  I hardly ever get sick and don't like needles so I used to justify skipping the shot because of that...but even if I don't get sick, I could be a flu carrier without the shot.  It's hard to justify possibly spreading the virus to an at-risk person just because I don't like to get a shot.  For example, I have a niece with a rare genetic problem and thus a compromised immune system.

Tens of thousands of people per year die from the flu or its effects (such as dehydration), so I will not contribute in any way to that.  Sorry to sound strident, but this is something that I feel strongly about.

I do usually get the shot after a target race rather than before, because it is possible to have a bit of a reaction to it for a few days and I wouldn't want that before a race.  And it makes my arm sore.


----------



## AFwifelife

Keels said:


> Anything 10-miler or down, wherever the shoes are at (usually 180-200). Half is a crapshoot. Fulls always get brand new shoes with 25-50 miles on them.



This was what I was thinking. I have a new pair that would look awesome with my full costume so I’ll keep mileage low on those.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  I’ll be getting the flu shot.


----------



## Miranda

LdyStormy76 said:


> ATTQOTD:  DH is a big believer in the flu shot, so I get one to make him stop nagging.


That's the kind of thing that would make me go through a whole big charade of pretending that I got one just to not get one to spite him.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I always got the flu shot, for myself and those around.



rteetz said:


> Probably not. If I do I don't usually get the shot I get the nasal spray instead.


That one is alive and prevents the receiver to be in contact with people at risk. The one year the nurse insisted that my DDs get the nasal spray instead of the needle (which they prefer... go figure) was the one my MIL was terminal... Go tell her and the kids « no hugs, stay away » in those moments. Lesson learned, the hard way.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Got mine last week.  I work in a hospital and it is a condition of employment unless you have a medical reason for exemption.  But, I would get it regardless.  Like others have said, I didn't get them many years back until one year I got the flu.  The sickest I've ever been.  I never want to go through that again, so it's a flu shot for me and all my family every year.


----------



## jennamfeo

flav said:


> ATTQOTD: I always got the flu shot, for myself and those around.
> 
> 
> That one is alive and prevents the receiver to be in contact with people at risk. The one year the nurse insisted that my DDs get the nasal spray instead of the needle (which they prefer... go figure) was the one my MIL was terminal... Go tell her and the kids « no hugs, stay away » in those moments. Lesson learned, the hard way.


The Navy went through a few years while I was in that they forced everyone to get the spray and not the shot. I don’t know if they still do though.


----------



## AFwifelife

jennamfeo said:


> The Navy went through a few years while I was in that they forced everyone to get the spray and not the shot. I don’t know if they still do though.



The AF was pushing the mist hard for a while too but DH always convinced them to give him the shot because we had newborns/little babies at home. Last year everyone got the shot and who know what they will decide for this year.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Waiting2goback said:


> Oh, I forgot.  I came on tonight because I need to see if anyone had heard Disney is no longer giving medals to people that are swept.  My girlfriend heard that from someone and asked me if it’s true.   I didn’t hear it so I didn’t know if anyone else heard.  I figured if anyone would know it would be @Keels.


Without attempting to ignite a firestorm about their medal policy, I will only say that the medal feels very, very different when it comes at the end of a finished race.  

ATTQOTD:  I always get the flu shot.  Definitely getting it later this month.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: I don't typically get the flu shot.  Today is day 3 of my new job and I could have gotten my flu shot but I passed.


----------



## roxymama

AFwifelife said:


> I have a shoe question:
> 
> How much mileage do you leave on a pair of shoes you plan to wear for a race?



I have 40 miles on my current shoes that I'm saving for race day (marathon).  They are identical model to the pairs I've beat up all summer.

For shorter races I haven't worn the newest shoes for races.  I regret two races (a 10k then a half) that I wore almost done shoes on and feet really felt it.  I should have bought new shoes sooner.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD about shoe mileage:   I switch out shoes after 250-400 miles.   I like to have 75-150 miles on shoes for long races.  For some reason I've been rotating shoes all summer and now ALL of them are at the end of their useful life and I don't have another pair ready to go.   Poor planning on my part.


----------



## FFigawi

AFwifelife said:


> I have a shoe question:
> 
> How much mileage do you leave on a pair of shoes you plan to wear for a race?



About twice the distance of the race


----------



## dis_or_dat

Unfortunately the effectiveness of the nasal spray form of the flu vaccine (aka flumist) was not as effective as the injection version after looking at data from 2016 and therefore was not recommended for 2017 and 2018. Although it has been brought back for this season, the AAP has recommended that parents choose the injection for their children.

It's true that the flu vaccine only contains a few of the thousands of flu strains available, but they are chosen by the CDC (in conjunction with the WHO) based on data from centers that monitor flu year round to try to ascertain the most likely strains that will be prevalent in the United States.  

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/season/vaccine-selection.htm
http://www.aappublications.org/news/2018/05/21/fluvaccine051818


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Kind of a off topic type question for today, but a little related. Are you going to get the flu shot this year? Reason for or against it? The tie into running here is if it you get the flu, one would miss a good amount of training.


I think everyone knows my answer after my PSA last week... As of today, I am halfway to full immunity!


----------



## tidefan

Not sure if any of you guys run in Saucony Guides like me, but...

The new Guide ISO 2's are out, which means that the Guide ISO's are now on sale $30 off ($90).  Just grabbed another pair...


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD: yes to the flu vaccine as my employer, a large healthcare company, heavily urges all employees to be vaccinated. 
The flu vaccine is far from perfect. I have been sick with the flu twice in the last 6 years even after being vaccinated.


----------



## CDKG

All of this shoe talk and I just ordered two more pairs of my current shoe.


----------



## JulieODC

I always get a flu shot - got mine a few weeks ago before traveling overseas and spending lots of time in enclose airplanes and airport masses.

My Dad is a doctor, and in years past would give flu shots to everyone at thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Dis5150

tidefan said:


> Not sure if any of you guys run in Saucony Guides like me, but...
> 
> The new Guide ISO 2's are out, which means that the Guide ISO's are now on sale $30 off ($90).  Just grabbed another pair...



That would be me - where did you find this sale? 

Nvmnd, found some! Now to pick a color!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Have you ever regretted signing up for a race?

ATTQOTD: I have not yet, but I am starting to. I am lining myself up for a very unpleasant experience in January. I am also thinking that before I register for another marathon my children need to be at least 3 or older. I will probably regret this weekends 10 miler, but I am going to run it as a official start to training.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

FFigawi said:


> About twice the distance of the race


I like this advice! Very easy to remember. 



JulieODC said:


> My Dad is a doctor, and in years past would give flu shots to everyone at thanksgiving dinner!


Ha!! This is great!!
(Hope you're still feeling good @JulieODC ! I've been thinking about you  )


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Yes, a few times... like I regret that $100+ I spent on registering for Wineglass and getting the travel insurance and then finding out that you can't use the travel insurance on things like "I have company visiting the two weeks leading up to that and they're leaving the day of the race and I just don't feel like going now."


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Only the ones that have been cancelled due to weather. 

We are having our campus wide mock emergency evacuation this morning. We have to get 110 developmentally disabled adults to a college campus 10 miles away and back in 3 hours. I am expecting a cluster #&*@ of a day (at least until after lunch!). Pray for me y'all!


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever regretted signing up for a race?


Yes.  I spent more time regretting signing up for the Princess 10K than being fine with having signed up.  I agreed and a friend signed me up for the 2018 race in May 2017, and I spent all summer and most of the fall regretting it.  I understand people need time to train for a marathon, but signing up 9 months in advance is too long for me to not obsess and over-analyze.  It was so bad DH decided we should sign up for the Avengers 10K because that was only a few weeks away - in his calculation I would run it, finish, and quit obsessing over what I was sure was being swept at princess.  The race was hard for non-running reasons, I did finish, and we did DL for hours that afternoon; he saved me from an additional 4 months of regret and fear.  He keeps remind me of this as I have similar doubt and regret about signing up for the January Half.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever regretted signing up for a race?



Not...............yet.

But there have been plenty of times I've regretted the decision when I get to mile 18 of a marathon.   I'm in "Never Again" mode for a while but it magically goes away after I cross the finish line.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I regretted signing up for Goofy in 2017.  I just really wasn't properly trained and was dreading it.  As it turned out, the half was cancelled due to the storms, so we ran the marathon only and that was likely best for ME, although I felt terrible for others.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever regretted signing up for a race?



Only one time. I signed up for Chicago last year and regretted it once I was relocated to Houston in the summer. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> I like this advice! Very easy to remember.



I find it gives me enough time to be sure the new shoes don't have any odd seams or other potential trouble spots.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I moreso regret not training rather than signing up for the race.  For example this weekend, I was supposed to run a half, signed up for it last year when it was released.  I could do it if I wanted to, but I decided to switch to the 5K (for a fee, of course) because I'm slightly undertrained and having some nagging aches and pains.  I have no regrets on signing up for the half at all, these things happen.


----------



## Wendy98

Speaking of shoes, I just pulled the trigger on these:
 

I never pay full retail for shoes and have never spent that much.  Hoping to tap into my inner Shalane.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I get some serious pre-race nerves, so I often regret it the morning of the race. But once I start running, I haven't actually regretted signing up for any of my (limited) races.


----------



## Chaitali

I regretted signing up for some races this Spring.  I had signed up really early to take advantage of lower pricing but then got tendinitis and had to miss the races.


----------



## PrincessV

tidefan said:


> Not sure if any of you guys run in Saucony Guides like me, but...
> 
> The new Guide ISO 2's are out, which means that the Guide ISO's are now on sale $30 off ($90).  Just grabbed another pair...


I'm in the midst of trying to find a different shoe and just noticed that last night... 3 days after I ordered a pair of Guides at full price.  If they wind up being keepers, I'll return 'em and reorder at the sale price, lol!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever regretted signing up for a race?


ATTQOTD: Kind of... I registered for a 10K in hopes of using it for POT - the _only_ reason I was running it. But race day, I woke up feeling like garbage and the heat made it impossible to race for time, so I bailed 3 miles in. At the moment, I regretted even bothering, lol!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever regretted signing up for a race?


ATTQOTD: I do not do many races. So, no I don't regret any that I have done.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I haven't raced much so no, no regrets. I'm having regrets on what I *haven't *signed up for.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD: I regret signing up for Louisville 70.3 in 2016. I knew when I signed up that I was ambivalent about doing another 1/2 Ironman, but I kept telling myself that I should do another one.  I had done pretty well with the first one and so felt pressure to improve my performance.  I also felt like I should try to be more "social" and had joined a tri club and there were 60-70 people from the club who had signed up.  But the problem is:  I am basically a solo traveler when it comes to training so the whole social thing was lost on me, and I just don't think I can improve enough at two of the disciplines to be competitive enough to satisfy my need for results.  And the fact is, I just don't enjoy doing tris for "the fun of it".

During training--winter in MI., no less-- I started to feel my c5/c6 symptoms "whisper" at me.  And my DH and I had a bike trip to Spain in June hat I did not want to jeopardize. So with about a month or so to go before the race, I decided not to do it.  This made me both happy to be relieved of the pressure, and guilty for not seeing it through.  Honestly, a no win for me.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I was actually thinking about @roxymama this morning on my run and how I was slightly jealous that her first marathon is the Chicago Marathon. Not that race specifically, but that race singularly. I feel like that gives her the potential for so much. An automatic PR. Maybe even hitting a time goal. The perfect amount of rest before. The possibility of liking the 26.2 distance. Whereas, my first Marathon is going to be day 4 of too many early wake ups and miles on my legs and boozes. Do I regret signing up for Dopey? Nope. If I am spending the time and money to head back to Florida, I am doing all the races. But part of me thinks that I should have ran a singular Marathon first.

And I guess to answer the actual question, outside of that, I don't feel any regrets towards signing up for a race.


----------



## Kerry1957

With the usual strange Chicago weather the past week, I was able to really see the impact of high temps / dew points. I ran 9 miles (1 easy, 7 M pace, 1 easy) on both Sept 26th and Oct 3rd on the same trail with very different results:

.........................................26-Sep...............3-Oct

Temp + DP......................92 (50+42).......156 (88+68)

Plan Total Time (hrs:min).......1:57.................1:57
Plan Pace (min:sec)..............12:38...............12:38

Actual Time...........................1:51.................2:03
Actual Pace..........................12:18...............13:36

Average Heart Rate.................125..................149
Max Heart Rate.......................146..................180

I think the heart rate data tells the story. My max HR on the cool run was less than my average HR on the hot run. The faster cool run felt really good, almost too easy to be a @DopeyBadger "hard run". The slower hot run was very difficult, and I felt completely drained afterwards. I slowed down and walked a bit more when I noticed my HR was in the 170's for a 60 year old guy. The 12 minute difference in time was not as significant as the effort, which was like day and night (or perhaps like cold and hot).

Nine days until my first marathon, which will be on the same trail. I can only hope the weather is more like last Wednesday than yesterday. The forecast is showers and 53 degrees, but that will change frequently.


----------



## Jules76126

The only thing I regret is not having yet signed up for a race


----------



## Slogger

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I was actually thinking about @roxymama this morning on my run and how I was slightly jealous that her first marathon is the Chicago Marathon. Not that race specifically, but that race singularly. I feel like that gives her the potential for so much. An automatic PR. Maybe even hitting a time goal. The perfect amount of rest before. The possibility of liking the 26.2 distance. Whereas, my first Marathon is going to be day 4 of too many early wake ups and miles on my legs and boozes. Do I regret signing up for Dopey? Nope. If I am spending the time and money to head back to Florida, I am doing all the races. But part of me thinks that I should have ran a singular Marathon first.



You will do great, Dopey is a blast.   But if you are truly concerned about the singular marathon experience, it's not too late to conquer a marathon this FALL!!   (Just do it)


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever regretted signing up for a race?



Not yet.  I've got a couple races I wouldn't care to do again, but none I've regretted signing up for before running them.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I've never regretted signing up for a race, even the 'Death March' marathons.



Spoiler: Note For First Timers



Not all marathons are 'Death Marches', just some of them. The good news is you get more experience for your money if it IS a Death March!



I have regretted not signing up for a race (or not getting out the door for race day registration).


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever regretted signing up for a race?


Not yet, but I have regretted not signing up for one.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I’ve regretted races but I try not to dwell on the things I regret as it would put me in a really negative head space


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I have yet to regret a race, but since I have only ran two 5ks, kind of hard at this point.

Must be the day to buy shoes, I bought a pair of Brooks Ghost 10 for $78 from Brooks direct, then found the same shoe for $60 from jackrabbit... I bought those too .


----------



## Dis5150

Survived! And wasn't too bad. My group was first to leave and first to come back so no issues. But apparently on some of the last trips back they managed to leave 14 people behind? I don't even?? I was assigned a wheelchair client and I stayed with her the entire time until we got the all clear back at work. How do you not know that you are missing people when you leave? It should have been the same people that you brought..?? Sidewalk talk (what we call gossip) is that someone is in big trouble. But we did manage do do the whole evac and back in 2.5 hours, even going back to pick up the people they left. 

Side note - the shirt I pulled out of my closet to wear this morning had ants in it.  And they didn't start biting me until I got to work. Now I feel like I have things crawling all over me!  I do have some nasty welts though.


----------



## Slogger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: I've never regretted signing up for a race, even the 'Death March' marathons.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Note For First Timers
> 
> 
> 
> Not all marathons are 'Death Marches', just some of them. The good news is you get more experience for your money if it IS a Death March!
> 
> 
> 
> I have regretted not signing up for a race (or not getting out the door for race day registration).



So true @OldSlowGoofyGuy.   You need to add "Wise" to your name!


----------



## Dis5150

tidefan said:


> Not sure if any of you guys run in Saucony Guides like me, but...
> 
> The new Guide ISO 2's are out, which means that the Guide ISO's are now on sale $30 off ($90).  Just grabbed another pair...



Just for fun I checked out Saucony.com - they have them for an additional 25% off, so $68+ tax. 

@PrincessV Wanted to tag you so you would see this too!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever regretted signing up for a race?



Pretty much every single race I’ve ever signed up for. But I generally end up enjoying myself when it comes time for the race and I’m happy I did it afterwards. Except the Hot Chocolate 15K in 2016. Fork that race.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> the shirt I pulled out of my closet to wear this morning had ants in it.


What the what?! That's crazy.


----------



## roxymama

At first I regretted signing up for a spring half marathon this year when part way through the training my life sort of got turned upside down and I hadn't put in all the work.  But after running it, I'm so glad that I did.  Although I know I was capable of more if I had trained fully, I still PR'd and realized that not having perfect training shouldn't equal throwing in the towel completely.  Be smart, but I have more in me than I give myself credit for.

Still regret not signing up for WDW 10k in 2016.  Everyone on WISH was right that I could have done it.



jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I was actually thinking about @roxymama this morning on my run and how I was slightly jealous that her first marathon is the Chicago Marathon. Not that race specifically, but that race singularly. I feel like that gives her the potential for so much. An automatic PR. Maybe even hitting a time goal. The perfect amount of rest before. The possibility of liking the 26.2 distance. Whereas, my first Marathon is going to be day 4 of too many early wake ups and miles on my legs and boozes. Do I regret signing up for Dopey? Nope. If I am spending the time and money to head back to Florida, I am doing all the races. But part of me thinks that I should have ran a singular Marathon first.
> 
> And I guess to answer the actual question, outside of that, I don't feel any regrets towards signing up for a race.



Trust me this summer I had many days where I was thinking the opposite.  That I should have skipped Chicago and done the full in WDW because it would mean less really hot double digit runs, because this summer was kinda brutal.  The grass is always greener.  I am jealous because my full won't have stops to take pics with chipmunks...although if it DOES!!!  And running around disney scenery sounds like the best kind of distraction. Plus its probably kind of a nice side effect that you won't expect to be your fastest on day 4 vs my internal competitive pressure to do well during this race.
FYI: I'm still like one toe in the pool about Goofy.  But just a toe.  And the little one.


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Just for fun I checked out Saucony.com - they have them for an additional 25% off, so $68+ tax.
> 
> @PrincessV Wanted to tag you so you would see this too!


Thank you! I'll have to compare that against the Running Warehouse price after my group's discount.


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> FYI: I'm still like one toe in the pool about Goofy. But just a toe. And the little one.


Someone walk by and push her in......


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> What the what?! That's crazy.



I know, right?? And it is the second time this has happened. These are not tiny food ants - they are the big, biting, southern ants! DH thinks they are coming in to get out of the rain but WHY my closet and MY clothes??


----------



## Professor_Cookie

ATTQOTD: my first and only full marathon was the Dunkin‘ Donuts Cape Cod Marathon. They ran a relay race too, so by the time My slow tush got to aid stations the cytomax was blown out and I had to drink water that tasted like it had soap in it, and there were looong lines for all the port a Johns. To add insult to injury, there were no donuts or coffee at the finish line. After my first rundisney half, I really regretted that race.


----------



## mtnmjd

tidefan said:


> Not sure if any of you guys run in Saucony Guides like me, but...
> 
> The new Guide ISO 2's are out, which means that the Guide ISO's are now on sale $30 off ($90).  Just grabbed another pair...



Thank you! Just picked up a pair for $70+tax  (90 plus 25%off with code PECAN25).
I have Guide 10s but it appears the ISOs replaced the regular Guides? 
Hopefully they fit the same. Now if only the Kinvaras would go on sale too.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: I am not sure I have ever regretted signing up for a race, but I have regretted running a race.  Is that the same?  It usually has to do with being under trained, so really I have nobody but myself to blame there.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> Do I regret signing up for Dopey? Nope. If I am spending the time and money to head back to Florida, I am doing all the races. But part of me thinks that I should have ran a singular Marathon first.


I'm in the same boat.  I always told myself that if I ever ran a marathon, I would run the Walt Disney World marathon first.  And since Dopey was hanging out there and it may be my only opportunity to run the Walt Disney World Marathon, I would go for the whole thing.  



Slogger said:


> You will do great, Dopey is a blast. But if you are truly concerned about the singular marathon experience, it's not too late to conquer a marathon this FALL!! (Just do it)


True, but then my first marathon experience would not be at Walt Disney World.  I still fear the marathon distance so I chose Disney World because I think if offers me the most distractions to keep my mind occupied at various points along the course.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I've never regretted signing up for a race, even the 'Death March' marathons.


The end of the Giant Race Half felt that way for me.  If it happens again, I know how to deal with it.  One foot in front of the other and don't quit.  



Dis_Yoda said:


> I’ve regretted races but I try not to dwell on the things I regret as it would put me in a really negative head space


I love this.  There comes a point where dwelling on the negative is counterproductive.  



Keels said:


> Pretty much every single race I’ve ever signed up for.


I often feel this way too.  Sometimes early on in the race, I question my sanity, but that goes away once I have my legs under me so to speak.  



roxymama said:


> I am jealous because my full won't have stops to take pics with chipmunks...although if it DOES!!!


Those two chipmunks are awesome.  My little sister said she felt bad that I didn't get to high five the San Francisco Giants mascot when I finished the Giant Race.  I replied that was okay because I got to high five Chip and Dale dressed as ewoks when I finished the inaugural Star Wars Half.  Because Chip and Dale rule.  



roxymama said:


> FYI: I'm still like one toe in the pool about Goofy. But just a toe. And the little one.


Give yourself to the Goofy Side of the Force.


----------



## Slogger

roxymama said:


> FYI: I'm still like one toe in the pool about Goofy.  But just a toe.  And the little one.



You're not going to let one little toe stand in the way of Goofy are you?!!   It's just one extra early wake up call.
If you can convince yourself to do Goofy, why not just go all in and go Dopey.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  Been so busy lately that I'll never catch up to responses on this board.  But on today's question, I've regretted signing up for races a few times.

The first time was for the last Houston Marathon in January.  About 1-2 months from the race, I was failing to be able to complete my long runs and I knew that I was under trained.  So lots of regret for signing up for the full without a good training plan.  Fortunately, I was able to switch to the half marathon and I PR'd that race because I was more trained for that HM than for any of the 3 HMs I had done previously.  So it worked out.

I also regretted signing up for a 10K I ran a few weeks ago.  As I noted in my race report for that (which I'm sure you all read and all remember, just like you will all read and remember this post!), I got sick the week before the race and flaked on my taper, and it was SUPER HOT AND HUMID for this race.  Yes, I should have realized that would be the case given it was scheduled to happen in late September in Houston.  I won't make that mistake again.  I ran the race and though I paced it terribly, my time was OK so I guess all's well that ends well...

My knees and I are currently debating whether signing up for the next Houston Marathon was yet another regrettable decision....


----------



## camaker

I am so frustrated, angry, upset I don’t even know what to do at this point!  This evening was my final training run for Chicago. A nice, easy 3 miles. 

About halfway through the run I came up on a guy walking his dogs. I swear I’ve seen and passed him numerous times over the months. I thought I’d given them a wide enough berth as I passed. Apparently not. 

As I passed them, one of the dogs turned, lunged and latched onto my forearm. I’ve got two deep punctures, one of which immediately swelled up like it had a shooter marble in it. The guy gave me his info and I had to walk a mile and a half home to get the car and drive to the urgent care. 

The urgent care saw something on my x-rays they didn’t like, so now I’m sitting in the ER waiting on anything from an all clear to a CT scan to possible surgery. I’m exhausted. 

The good news is that nobody thinks I’ll have to skip Chicago (yet). The bad news is I’ll be running it on two high powered antibiotics with attendant side effects. I certainly won’t be in a condition to shoot for the big sub-4:00 major PR attempt, it doesn’t feel like. 

Thanks for letting me vent and moan a little!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

camaker said:


> I am so frustrated, angry, upset I don’t even know what to do at this point!  This evening was my final training run for Chicago. A nice, easy 3 miles.
> 
> About halfway through the run I came up on a guy walking his dogs. I swear I’ve seen and passed him numerous times over the months. I thought I’d given them a wide enough berth as I passed. Apparently not.
> 
> As I passed them, one of the dogs turned, lunged and latched onto my forearm. I’ve got two deep punctures, one of which immediately swelled up like it had a shooter marble in it. The guy gave me his info and I had to walk a mile and a half home to get the car and drive to the urgent care.
> 
> The urgent care saw something on my x-rays they didn’t like, so now I’m sitting in the ER waiting on anything from an all clear to a CT scan to possible surgery. I’m exhausted.
> 
> The good news is that nobody thinks I’ll have to skip Chicago (yet). The bad news is I’ll be running it on two high powered antibiotics with attendant side effects. I certainly won’t be in a condition to shoot for the big sub-4:00 major PR attempt, it doesn’t feel like.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent and moan a little!


That is horrible but I’m glad you are (mostly) ok.  I’m so sorry your PR might not happen.  

My husband always carries pepper spray and has some for me as well because of people and badly behaved dogs.  Glad the owner was responsible and gave you his information.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> I am so frustrated, angry, upset I don’t even know what to do at this point!  This evening was my final training run for Chicago. A nice, easy 3 miles.
> 
> About halfway through the run I came up on a guy walking his dogs. I swear I’ve seen and passed him numerous times over the months. I thought I’d given them a wide enough berth as I passed. Apparently not.
> 
> As I passed them, one of the dogs turned, lunged and latched onto my forearm. I’ve got two deep punctures, one of which immediately swelled up like it had a shooter marble in it. The guy gave me his info and I had to walk a mile and a half home to get the car and drive to the urgent care.
> 
> The urgent care saw something on my x-rays they didn’t like, so now I’m sitting in the ER waiting on anything from an all clear to a CT scan to possible surgery. I’m exhausted.
> 
> The good news is that nobody thinks I’ll have to skip Chicago (yet). The bad news is I’ll be running it on two high powered antibiotics with attendant side effects. I certainly won’t be in a condition to shoot for the big sub-4:00 major PR attempt, it doesn’t feel like.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent and moan a little!



Oh goodness - that’s awful! I’m glad the owner gave you his info and hopefully his doggos are all up-to-date on shots and things so nothing is wrong.

Do you happen to be allergic to Penacillin?


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> Oh goodness - that’s awful! I’m glad the owner gave you his info and hopefully his doggos are all up-to-date on shots and things so nothing is wrong.
> 
> Do you happen to be allergic to Penacillin?



I am, unfortunately. Amoxicillin makes me break out in hives and turn purple like Barney the Dinosaur. The severity of the reaction escalates every time I take it, so none of that for me!  So I’ve got a cipro/something else combo to take.


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> I am so frustrated, angry, upset I don’t even know what to do at this point!  This evening was my final training run for Chicago. A nice, easy 3 miles.
> 
> About halfway through the run I came up on a guy walking his dogs. I swear I’ve seen and passed him numerous times over the months. I thought I’d given them a wide enough berth as I passed. Apparently not.
> 
> As I passed them, one of the dogs turned, lunged and latched onto my forearm. I’ve got two deep punctures, one of which immediately swelled up like it had a shooter marble in it. The guy gave me his info and I had to walk a mile and a half home to get the car and drive to the urgent care.
> 
> The urgent care saw something on my x-rays they didn’t like, so now I’m sitting in the ER waiting on anything from an all clear to a CT scan to possible surgery. I’m exhausted.
> 
> The good news is that nobody thinks I’ll have to skip Chicago (yet). The bad news is I’ll be running it on two high powered antibiotics with attendant side effects. I certainly won’t be in a condition to shoot for the big sub-4:00 major PR attempt, it doesn’t feel like.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent and moan a little!



Yikes! Glad it's not too serious.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

camaker said:


> Thanks for letting me vent and moan a little!


Hoping you'll still be able to run Chicago.  Vent away!  Glad that it's not any worse.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> I am, unfortunately. Amoxicillin makes me break out in hives and turn purple like Barney the Dinosaur. The severity of the reaction escalates every time I take it, so none of that for me!  So I’ve got a cipro/something else combo to take.



Oh no! My friend got bit by a dog on a run last week and had similar symptoms - she’s allergic to Penacillin and hadn’t had a recent Tetanus shot, but she got fixed up real quick and the side-effects didn’t linger more than a day.


----------



## jmasgat

camaker said:


> I am so frustrated, angry, upset I don’t even know what to do at this point!  This evening was my final training run for Chicago. A nice, easy 3 miles.
> 
> About halfway through the run I came up on a guy walking his dogs. I swear I’ve seen and passed him numerous times over the months. I thought I’d given them a wide enough berth as I passed. Apparently not.
> 
> As I passed them, one of the dogs turned, lunged and latched onto my forearm. I’ve got two deep punctures, one of which immediately swelled up like it had a shooter marble in it. The guy gave me his info and I had to walk a mile and a half home to get the car and drive to the urgent care.
> 
> The urgent care saw something on my x-rays they didn’t like, so now I’m sitting in the ER waiting on anything from an all clear to a CT scan to possible surgery. I’m exhausted.
> 
> The good news is that nobody thinks I’ll have to skip Chicago (yet). The bad news is I’ll be running it on two high powered antibiotics with attendant side effects. I certainly won’t be in a condition to shoot for the big sub-4:00 major PR attempt, it doesn’t feel like.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent and moan a little!



So sorry to hear this, and hope you get the all clear.


----------



## Kerry1957

My thoughts and prayers are for you @camaker. This is every runners worst nightmare; getting injured right before the big race. Fortunately you still have a couple of days to recover. You've put in the training and will be ready to go!!


----------



## Slogger

@camaker.....that is so unfortunate.   Hope that you have a quick recovery and make it to Chicago.


----------



## JulieODC

camaker said:


> I am so frustrated, angry, upset I don’t even know what to do at this point!  This evening was my final training run for Chicago. A nice, easy 3 miles.
> 
> About halfway through the run I came up on a guy walking his dogs. I swear I’ve seen and passed him numerous times over the months. I thought I’d given them a wide enough berth as I passed. Apparently not.
> 
> As I passed them, one of the dogs turned, lunged and latched onto my forearm. I’ve got two deep punctures, one of which immediately swelled up like it had a shooter marble in it. The guy gave me his info and I had to walk a mile and a half home to get the car and drive to the urgent care.
> 
> The urgent care saw something on my x-rays they didn’t like, so now I’m sitting in the ER waiting on anything from an all clear to a CT scan to possible surgery. I’m exhausted.
> 
> The good news is that nobody thinks I’ll have to skip Chicago (yet). The bad news is I’ll be running it on two high powered antibiotics with attendant side effects. I certainly won’t be in a condition to shoot for the big sub-4:00 major PR attempt, it doesn’t feel like.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent and moan a little!



Oh no! How scary! I’m so sorry - wishing you a very speedy recovery.

I don’t even trust leashed dogs anymore - I’ve had so many lunge at me, with owners who seem clueless. This justifies my decision to start taking a wide bearth (I always feel bad, like I’m insulting the dog/owner though). I’m glad the guy gave you his info.


----------



## Bree

@camaker I’m so sorry this happened to you right before race day. I hope whatever they saw in your X-ray was nothing and you’re getting some rest.


----------



## AntimonyER

camaker said:


> I am so frustrated, angry, upset I don’t even know what to do at this point!  This evening was my final training run for Chicago. A nice, easy 3 miles.
> 
> About halfway through the run I came up on a guy walking his dogs. I swear I’ve seen and passed him numerous times over the months. I thought I’d given them a wide enough berth as I passed. Apparently not.
> 
> As I passed them, one of the dogs turned, lunged and latched onto my forearm. I’ve got two deep punctures, one of which immediately swelled up like it had a shooter marble in it. The guy gave me his info and I had to walk a mile and a half home to get the car and drive to the urgent care.
> 
> The urgent care saw something on my x-rays they didn’t like, so now I’m sitting in the ER waiting on anything from an all clear to a CT scan to possible surgery. I’m exhausted.
> 
> The good news is that nobody thinks I’ll have to skip Chicago (yet). The bad news is I’ll be running it on two high powered antibiotics with attendant side effects. I certainly won’t be in a condition to shoot for the big sub-4:00 major PR attempt, it doesn’t feel like.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent and moan a little!



I hope the CT was clear, and you still get to run! Sending good thoughts of fast times, and hope you still get your PR!


----------



## SheHulk

@camaker I can’t “like” your post but I hope everything turns out the best it can!


----------



## AFwifelife

@camaker best wishes that whatever they did find doesn't set you back and you are able to run the race you were envisioning.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> I am so frustrated, angry, upset I don’t even know what to do at this point...



Geez, of all the things to happen. Hang in there.

Seems like I remember something about cipro and tendonitis, so be careful.

I couldn't bring myself to 'Like' your post either.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever regretted signing up for a race?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have not yet, but I am starting to. I am lining myself up for a very unpleasant experience in January. I am also thinking that before I register for another marathon my children need to be at least 3 or older. I will probably regret this weekends 10 miler, but I am going to run it as a official start to training.



The only ones I have regretted are the ones I signed up for and missed because of injury because I wasted the money.  



camaker said:


> I am so frustrated, angry, upset I don’t even know what to do at this point!  This evening was my final training run for Chicago. A nice, easy 3 miles.
> 
> About halfway through the run I came up on a guy walking his dogs. I swear I’ve seen and passed him numerous times over the months. I thought I’d given them a wide enough berth as I passed. Apparently not.
> 
> As I passed them, one of the dogs turned, lunged and latched onto my forearm. I’ve got two deep punctures, one of which immediately swelled up like it had a shooter marble in it. The guy gave me his info and I had to walk a mile and a half home to get the car and drive to the urgent care.
> 
> The urgent care saw something on my x-rays they didn’t like, so now I’m sitting in the ER waiting on anything from an all clear to a CT scan to possible surgery. I’m exhausted.
> 
> The good news is that nobody thinks I’ll have to skip Chicago (yet). The bad news is I’ll be running it on two high powered antibiotics with attendant side effects. I certainly won’t be in a condition to shoot for the big sub-4:00 major PR attempt, it doesn’t feel like.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent and moan a little!



The same thing almost happened to me last Thursday on my last run before my race.  I ran by this yard and all of a sudden a dog, that was at least partially pit bull, came charging.   I just kept going and hoping he didn't latch on.  No owners were outside.  I was looking around for a rock in case I needed to beat him off of me.  I got lucky that time.  I'm sorry to hear about your incident.  On the bright side at least it wasn't in your leg because that might he made running difficult.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Mickey Momma

camaker said:


> Thanks for letting me vent and moan a little!



This absolutely sucks.  I am so sorry.


----------



## TheHamm

@camaker , I think you can vent and moan more than a little.  

I traded my long run this weekend for a trip to WDW.  I cannot contain myself!  This is my first non-work trip without my kids since they were born!  I had thought I would be happy to count the 5K with friend as at least a short run, but she seems to not want to really run at all.  So not only no long run, but I may not make it past 10 total miles this week.  In more silliness over things that really do not matter, I do not want to bother turning on the Garmin to track it as I do not want it to bring down my speed average, which I should probably ignore in the aggregate but cannot seem to.  

Can anyone comment on Top of the World?  I was going to try to go over after I land and get a drink and just check it out because it is never on the list of things to do with kids, but NO KIDS tonight.  I've heard mixed reviews on it being fun or not, and I have no hotel reservation so I think there is a large chance they will tell me no- I have read some people got in with their DVC card and no reservation, but I imagine it is case by case.  If it is not great, I can try to head over to Illuminations instead.


----------



## camaker

Thank you all for the supportive words and well wishes.  They are much appreciated!  As an update, the ER got a clearer x-ray that showed nothing left in the bites. The doctor and I also decided that the antibiotics were best left in reserve at this point, so I don’t have to worry about the side effects in Chicago. As @OldSlowGoofyGuy mentioned, tendon rupture, especially Achilles, is a risk with one of them. 

All in all, a late night but one that turned out as best it could given the way it started. Run safe, everyone!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

TheHamm said:


> Can anyone comment on Top of the World? I was going to try to go over after I land and get a drink and just check it out because it is never on the list of things to do with kids, but NO KIDS tonight. I've heard mixed reviews on it being fun or not, and I have no hotel reservation so I think there is a large chance they will tell me no- I have read some people got in with their DVC card and no reservation, but I imagine it is case by case. If it is not great, I can try to head over to Illuminations instead.


We like Top of the World but mainly just go up to watch the MK fireworks.  We've had a couple drinks there (pretty much standard Disney Resort drink menu) but not food.  We have also been able to go up with just our DVC card without a current reservation but the fine print says they don't have to allow you.  There's a MNSSHP on tonight so you would get to see Hallowishes...it is worth a shot IMO!


----------



## TheHamm

CheapRunnerMike said:


> We like Top of the World but mainly just go up to watch the MK fireworks.  We've had a couple drinks there (pretty much standard Disney Resort drink menu) but not food.  We have also been able to go up with just our DVC card without a current reservation but the fine print says they don't have to allow you.  There's a MNSSHP on tonight so you would get to see Hallowishes...it is worth a shot IMO!



Thanks!  I also thought I would try if it is a _maybe._ Friend called yesterday and suggested I change my flight to arrive early enough to go to the party, which was a no-go, so I thought this may be a good option.  Either way I AM SO EXCITED!


----------



## huskies90

camaker said:


> Thank you all for the supportive words and well wishes.  They are much appreciated!  As an update, the ER got a clearer x-ray that showed nothing left in the bites. The doctor and I also decided that the antibiotics were best left in reserve at this point, so I don’t have to worry about the side effects in Chicago. As @OldSlowGoofyGuy mentioned, tendon rupture, especially Achilles, is a risk with one of them.
> 
> All in all, a late night but one that turned out as best it could given the way it started. Run safe, everyone!


Sorry you had to deal with that and such ridiculously bad timing. But it sounds like by Sunday, this incident will be in your review mirror.

When I was in a more rural neighborhood, I used to get chased by dogs all the time. Never bitten, but sometimes, I would have to grab a large stick off the ground as I ran by to ward them off.



TheHamm said:


> Can anyone comment on Top of the World?  I was going to try to go over after I land and get a drink and just check it out because it is never on the list of things to do with kids, but NO KIDS tonight.  I've heard mixed reviews on it being fun or not, and I have no hotel reservation so I think there is a large chance they will tell me no- I have read some people got in with their DVC card and no reservation, but I imagine it is case by case.  If it is not great, I can try to head over to Illuminations instead.



You don't have to be staying at Bay Lake Tower as long as you are a DVC member and staying on property. If you are not staying anywhere on property, but you are a DVC member and go at a more quiet time - like not around fireworks time, they will most likely let you in.

I am biased to Top of the World because it is a place we go often.  We actually had our wedding reception there. Outside of the observation deck and views of the fireworks, there really isn’t anything crazy special about Top of the World. It is just a cool space to hang out and have a drink.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

@camaker I am so sorry that happened, but happy to read the x-ray was clear and you're cleared to run! Cheering for you this weekend!! Have a great, bite-free, race!!


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> I am so frustrated, angry, upset I don’t even know what to do at this point!  This evening was my final training run for Chicago. A nice, easy 3 miles.
> 
> About halfway through the run I came up on a guy walking his dogs. I swear I’ve seen and passed him numerous times over the months. I thought I’d given them a wide enough berth as I passed. Apparently not.
> 
> As I passed them, one of the dogs turned, lunged and latched onto my forearm. I’ve got two deep punctures, one of which immediately swelled up like it had a shooter marble in it. The guy gave me his info and I had to walk a mile and a half home to get the car and drive to the urgent care.
> 
> The urgent care saw something on my x-rays they didn’t like, so now I’m sitting in the ER waiting on anything from an all clear to a CT scan to possible surgery. I’m exhausted.
> 
> The good news is that nobody thinks I’ll have to skip Chicago (yet). The bad news is I’ll be running it on two high powered antibiotics with attendant side effects. I certainly won’t be in a condition to shoot for the big sub-4:00 major PR attempt, it doesn’t feel like.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent and moan a little!



Thats a bummer! I hope everything works out and you have a great race!


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is something you would like to experience at the parks that is not currently offered? The sky is the limit here folks, so dream big!

ATTQOTD: I've heard of this idea before, so it's not a original thought.... but I would love a dining option while on the people mover! A hour or so of nonstop people mover during the fireworks while eating some nuggets and fries!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something you would like to experience at the parks that is not currently offered? The sky is the limit here folks, so dream big!


Good question. I like yours with the possible dining experience on the people mover. I am always up for new tours at AK. I’m very excited for the rhino tour in November. I’d love a hippo tour or maybe a giraffe one.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I would love a backstage tour of the attractions. Or a partial ride/evac tour. My 7 year olds goal at Disney is to get evac'd off splash, SSE, IASW, and ride SM with the lights on. It's kinda my goal too, so I'd take that non-existant tour.


----------



## Miranda

Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: I would love a backstage tour of the attractions. Or a partial ride/evac tour. My 7 year olds goal at Disney is to get evac'd off splash, SSE, IASW, and ride SM with the lights on. It's kinda my goal too, so I'd take that non-existant tour.


I've been evac'd off all of those... SSE like 4 or 5 times.   And done something with SM with the lights on... I forget the specifics, though.  I think we had to evacuate, but I forget how they got us all off... I think somehow they got the cars to places where you could unload.  I remember being in there with the lights on though.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: A non-busy park day. (Hey, you said dream big!).  

Although almost 20 years ago we had this happen. To this day I don't know how, but it was the day after Christmas, and MK was dead. (2000 maybe?) My brother and I had sang in the Candlelight Processional 4 times including the Christmas eve service with our school (2 free tickets for each night, 4 for christmas eve, 20 total) and we gave our entire extended family that was visiting fl a ticket for christmas. We went the day after, and it was the second best day I have ever had at MK. (The first being the first day we took our children, with PPO BOG to get main street almost to ourselves, a castle shot with no one in the background, and SDMT walk-on TWICE before rope-drop).


----------



## PrincessV

camaker said:


> All in all, a late night but one that turned out as best it could given the way it started. Run safe, everyone!


VERY glad to see this update! Just in case - I had to run a half on a heavy round of antibiotics once and it was better than expected. I'm also allergic to penicillin, so they put me on clindomycin. I had no specific side effects, other than fatigue. I actually ran really well, just was extra fatigued afterward. Hang in there - wishing you a great race!



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is something you would like to experience at the parks that is not currently offered? The sky is the limit here folks, so dream big!


ATTQOTD: The only experience I want is the one I had every visit in the early 90s - low crowds, short lines, no FP, resort rates I could actually afford.


----------



## TheHamm

Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: I would love a backstage tour of the attractions. Or a partial ride/evac tour. My 7 year olds goal at Disney is to get evac'd off splash, SSE, IASW, and ride SM with the lights on. It's kinda my goal too, so I'd take that non-existant tour.


Sadly, I just want to be evaced from SM because I am a chicken and love all of it but the drop!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: A hotel inside MK where just the guests can access the park all night after it closes to the public. I would pay for that! 

@camaker Ugh, so sorry to hear that! I love dogs but I hate dogs on my runs! Hoping you feel 100% for your marathon! You got this!


----------



## Jules76126

@camaker glad to hear that you are okay and will be able to still run Chicago. 

ATTQOTD: definitely low crowds and pretzels that didn’t cost $7.


----------



## Kazrak

TheHamm said:


> Sadly, I just want to be evaced from SM because I am a chicken and love all of it but the drop!



I'm usually okay with the drop.

Usually.

I had one ride (I think at Disneyland) where we're going up that last lift hill, and all I'm thinking is, "Um, okay, I'm done.  Can I get out now?  Please?"


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is something you would like to experience at the parks that is not currently offered? The sky is the limit here folks, so dream big!



A bunch of the older stuff that's gone.  The original Imagination ride is probably the biggest, with Horizons a close second.  (No, I don't want to ditch Mission Space for the latter, but I'll gladly pull Eric Idle out of the Imagination Pavilion for a revamp.)


----------



## Miranda

Kazrak said:


> A bunch of the older stuff that's gone.  The original Imagination ride is probably the biggest, with Horizons a close second.  (No, I don't want to ditch Mission Space for the latter, but I'll gladly pull Eric Idle out of the Imagination Pavilion for a revamp.)


I'm good with ditching Mission Space... I just don't find it that appealing.

Let's bring back the old World of Motion too while we're at it.  (Speaking of rides that I have been evacuated off of... we were evacuated off that one 2-3 times too!)  Test Track is ok but it's not that great.


----------



## jennamfeo

@camaker SO glad to hear that you are okay. Wishing you the best run in Chicago!

ATTQOTD: This is a hard one. I am sure there are tons of things I can think of that are already probably offered but I just don't feel like forking out the money for it. 

Did everyone see the new DisneyxVans collab for Mickey's 90th?! 

https://www.vans.com/shop/disney-and-vans


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> @camaker SO glad to hear that you are okay. Wishing you the best run in Chicago!
> 
> ATTQOTD: This is a hard one. I am sure there are tons of things I can think of that are already probably offered but I just don't feel like forking out the money for it.
> 
> Did everyone see the new DisneyxVans collab for Mickey's 90th?!
> 
> https://www.vans.com/shop/disney-and-vans


Yes I have the toy story vans so I’m trying to resist these.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Yes I have the toy story vans so I’m trying to resist these.


I'm getting at least two pairs from this collection. They are SO cute.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is something you would like to experience at the parks that is not currently offered? The sky is the limit here folks, so dream big!



I'd like to sit in and observe their social media monitoring team. One of my wife's friends works in PR for Disney and has told her that when problems pop up (like a monorail getting stuck), they pretty much have seven minutes to get it corrected before Twitter, etc., start blowing up, forcing them to respond. I'd love to watch them keeping track of all the little incidents and happenings, trying to determine which ones need a quick tweet or whatever from PR, and figuring out a strategy for managing all of them as they unfold.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I'd like to sit in and observe their social media monitoring team. One of my wife's friends works in PR for Disney and has told her that when problems pop up (like a monorail getting stuck), they pretty much have seven minutes to get it corrected before Twitter, etc., start blowing up, forcing them to respond. I'd love to watch them keeping track of all the little incidents and happenings, trying to determine which ones need a quick tweet or whatever from PR, and figuring out a strategy for managing all of them as they unfold.


This is a good one. It’s amazing how things have changed with social media. I’m sure before social media they would’ve had a much longer period to decide if they need to respond or not.


----------



## Disney at Heart

camaker said:


> ...Thanks for letting me vent and moan a little!


 So glad things turned out all right. I was bitten once, called the owner, and got the "My dog is so sweet; he wouldn't do that" line. Well, the sweet dogs bite, too, so it is so important that they be under control. I'm so happy you can still run Chicago. I'm pulling for you and all the others running it this weekend!



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is something you would like to experience at the parks that is not currently offered? The sky is the limit here folks, so dream big!


 I'd like to meet Walt and talk to him for an hour. ...... Since that's not happening, I'd like for the People Mover to go all over MK so I could step on it and go to any area without so much walking. You know, FP Splash Mountain, step on People Mover and ride over to FP Space Mountain, step back on the People Mover to ride over to Dumbo, get on again and ride over to Pirates, then ride to lunch at Tony's, etc. I would probably start to look like the people on WALL-E tottering around.



AntimonyER said:


> ATTQOTD: A non-busy park day. (Hey, you said dream big!).


 Got my "non-busy park day" before Hurricane Irma. As she came our way, the crowds left. The day before Disney closed down for the storm, there were very few people in the parks. That afternoon we rode Frozen back to back ALONE, and when we took the bus back to the resort, we were the only riding it, except for another bus driver who was just getting off duty, whom we dropped off at the "bus barn" to go home. Disney had already parked most of the busses there for safety and because there were so few people to transport they didn't need them. We got up and left Saturday (our scheduled check out time), headed up I-95 to I-16 with no traffic (I-16 was one way, both lanes). Next time there's a hurricane, I think I'll just hunker down at WDW with Kristen Bell (who was there) and be the first one back in the park when it reopens!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

ATTQOTD: Mr. Toads Wild Ride. I love it at Disneyland, but can’t say I rode either track at WDW.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD- How about an Everything Free day for your birthday.    You get admission to parks, food, beverages, hotels, Disney transportation and it's all on the house.    Be Our Guest would have a whole new meaning. 

(you said dream big)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: This is hard! And just as I was coming up with a sub par answer, @Slogger hits it home with the birthday idea! I love that!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is something you would like to experience at the parks that is not currently offered? The sky is the limit here folks, so dream big!


Being able to walk to the Marathon weekend race starts from the Epcot resorts.  Runner-up goes to riding space mountain with the lights on!


----------



## Kazrak

PCFriar80 said:


> Being able to walk to the Marathon weekend race starts from the Epcot resorts.



Ooh.  I gotta say, being able to walk to the Disneyland races from the Disneyland Hotel was _amazing_.  Roll out of bed and walk over, no worrying about transportation issues.  I like the setting of the WDW races a lot more, but I'd forgotten how convenient the DL starting setup was.


----------



## michigandergirl

Slogger said:


> ATTQOTD- How about an Everything Free day for your birthday.    You get admission to parks, food, beverages, hotels, Disney transportation and it's all on the house.    Be Our Guest would have a whole new meaning.
> 
> (you said dream big)



YES!!! And an all day fastpass for all of the rides for you and your family!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: bring back the surprise stays at the Cinderella castle suite like they did during the year of a million dreams.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I’d like to walk through the new 5th gate to a Star Wars specific Disney Park. I believe Galaxy’s Edge falls woefully short of what their vision should have been.


----------



## cavepig

camaker said:


> I am so frustrated, angry, upset I don’t even know what to do at this point!  This evening was my final training run for Chicago. A nice, easy 3 miles.
> 
> About halfway through the run I came up on a guy walking his dogs. I swear I’ve seen and passed him numerous times over the months. I thought I’d given them a wide enough berth as I passed. Apparently not.
> 
> As I passed them, one of the dogs turned, lunged and latched onto my forearm. I’ve got two deep punctures, one of which immediately swelled up like it had a shooter marble in it. The guy gave me his info and I had to walk a mile and a half home to get the car and drive to the urgent care.
> 
> The urgent care saw something on my x-rays they didn’t like, so now I’m sitting in the ER waiting on anything from an all clear to a CT scan to possible surgery. I’m exhausted.
> 
> The good news is that nobody thinks I’ll have to skip Chicago (yet). The bad news is I’ll be running it on two high powered antibiotics with attendant side effects. I certainly won’t be in a condition to shoot for the big sub-4:00 major PR attempt, it doesn’t feel like.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent and moan a little!


Oh no!  I'm so sorry, that is just terrible. Pixie dust you heal quick and no infections.    I'm assuming he has his rabies shot?  Good Luck at Chicago & feel free to moan here, we're here to support you!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is something you would like to experience at the parks that is not currently offered? The sky is the limit here folks, so dream big!



ATTQOTD: I would say (assuming $$ is not a factor) more expansion/variability on the existing attractions. Some of you had mentioned bringing back older attractions. Why do they need to close down those old attractions to add new ones? Why can't they just add? They have the space.  This way World of Motion, Horizons, Mr Toad's, etc. would still be there along side their newer replacements.  Of course this is easier for attractions that don't require additional space, like Soarin'. Why can't they have one theater with flights to California and the others to the World? Or like Wishes on Tuesday and Friday nights, Happily Ever After on every other night, etc.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

To everyone racing this weekend: Have a good race and have a safe race.

I'm excited to hear about all the new PRs, new digits, and BQs!


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I wouldn't mind a third US park in the Midwest 

If that's dreaming too big, then I'd just like a full Tiki bird dinner show with trader Sam type eats and spiked dole whips.


----------



## Mickey Momma

roxymama said:


> If that's dreaming too big, then I'd just like a full Tiki bird dinner show with trader Sam type eats and spiked dole whips.



This.


----------



## LSUlakes

Little Luke had a incident at daycare today that resulted in him biting his tongue fairly deep, but not all the way through. He’s going to be put to sleep for stitches. Some pixie dust and prayers would be appreciated. The being put to sleep is the concerning part.


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> Little Luke had a incident at daycare today that resulted in him biting his tongue fairly deep, but not all the way through. He’s going to be put to sleep for stitches. Some pixie dust and prayers would be appreciated. The being put to sleep is the concerning part.


Oh no!  Being put to sleep is so worrying for any parent, but it makes it so much easier on the kiddo.  Pixie dust sent!  Hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> Little Luke had a incident at daycare today that resulted in him biting his tongue fairly deep, but not all the way through. He’s going to be put to sleep for stitches. Some pixie dust and prayers would be appreciated. The being put to sleep is the concerning part.


ACK! I bit my tongue at his age pretty bad. I have a cool scar to show for it though. Sending him lots of love!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@LSUlakes, sending good thoughts your way. Keep us posted.


----------



## AFwifelife

LSUlakes said:


> Little Luke had a incident at daycare today that resulted in him biting his tongue fairly deep, but not all the way through. He’s going to be put to sleep for stitches. Some pixie dust and prayers would be appreciated. The being put to sleep is the concerning part.



So sorry to hear this. Hope things go smoothly.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Just a bit more than 36 hours until my first marathon. It’s getting real.


----------



## Mickey Momma

LSUlakes said:


> Little Luke had a incident at daycare today that resulted in him biting his tongue fairly deep, but not all the way through. He’s going to be put to sleep for stitches. Some pixie dust and prayers would be appreciated. The being put to sleep is the concerning part.



This parenting gig, huh?  Sending pixie dust and prayers your way!


----------



## jmasgat

@LSUlakes Hope your little guy's procedure goes well.


----------



## PCFriar80

@LSUlakes  Best wishes and stay positive!  Everything will work out!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Little Luke had a incident at daycare today that resulted in him biting his tongue fairly deep, but not all the way through. He’s going to be put to sleep for stitches. Some pixie dust and prayers would be appreciated. The being put to sleep is the concerning part.



Yikes!  Hope Luke comes through ok!


----------



## McNs

@LSUlakes & family - pixie dust from NZ for Luke, hope all goes OK.


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> Little Luke had a incident at daycare today that resulted in him biting his tongue fairly deep, but not all the way through. He’s going to be put to sleep for stitches. Some pixie dust and prayers would be appreciated. The being put to sleep is the concerning part.


Pixie dust also from me to Little Luke and your family. My experience with this was when my youngest had to have tubes in his ears. They put him to sleep, but it was for about 30 minutes. I was a mess, but he was fine. At 5 yo, he had 5 stitches in his forehead. They did not put him to sleep and it was very traumatic for him. Prayers that he'll be fine, and the "sleep" is short and uneventful.


----------



## LSUlakes

He’s up and doing good. Waiting for our paperwork to go home. Thanks everyone!


----------



## SheHulk

LSUlakes said:


> He’s up and doing good. Waiting for our paperwork to go home. Thanks everyone!


Oh thank goodness


----------



## Slogger

@LSUlakes …….was going to send you positive thoughts for Little Luke but just saw your update and sounds like it was a good outcome.

Parenting -- it's a tough job but the benefits are amazing.


----------



## AntimonyER

@LSUlakes, glad to hear your little one is ok!


----------



## flav

@camaker and @LSUlakes my best thoughts on a healthy recovery from your latest worries.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is something you would like to experience at the parks that is not currently offered? The sky is the limit here folks, so dream big!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I've heard of this idea before, so it's not a original thought.... but I would love a dining option while on the people mover! A hour or so of nonstop people mover during the fireworks while eating some nuggets and fries!



I don't think my wants are THAT far from being possible.  All I want is how things used to be.   I want a clean monorail that used to be enjoyable to ride.   I want all the plussing back, like the parade for example.  I want Disney service to come back to what it was back in the 90's.  I love Disney, don't get me wrong, but I am tired of them spending $70 billion to buy Fox (for example) and then making cuts in the park to make up some of the cost.  And as I am writing this what I really wanted just came to me.  I want Walt to come back to life and let him run the company/parks for a year (one day wouldn't be enough).  I would just love to see what he could do with the resources the company has now.   His concern was never the money, his concern was us and our experience.


----------



## Miranda

I finally found out what it's like up at the front of a race! 

My running group race directs the local fall festival day 5K so I spent all last night and this morning handing out bibs.  I only screwed up one that I know of and gave it to the wrong person, thankfully by pure luck, the girl covering the 1-299 range with me and I both new the picker-upper (who was picking up a friend's bib) from HS and remembered that she had told me "97, Clark" and I said "that's not Clark... oh she's 94", then I proceeded to dig out the 97 bib and hand it to her and didn't realize it until the real 97 showed up.  We kept scanning the crowd and eventually my buddy went off to look for her and ended up finding her and her friend hadn't even shown up yet so I think we're in the clear on that.   We got the guy whose bib was given out assigned a new one.

Then I saw the start of the race!  I had no idea that local races have lead cars! There was a cop car and a convertible with a beauty pageant winner in it who also went to hold the finishing ribbon.  I am always standing so far in the back I never see what happens up front.  I'm usually lucky if I can hear the anthem.  Then we had to hustle to the finish line where I had the stressful job of being the backup timing machine clicker to the chip timing.  There's these machines with thumb clickers attached to them and they print out the backup timing and we had to have a writer, a caller (calling out bib numbers for the writer), and a timer clicking as the torsos cross the line.  Then after the top 20 of men and women are done, we could stop writing/calling/clicking, unplug the clickers, and go to spot timing where we just punch in bibs as we see them approaching and hit the enter button as they cross (not needing to get every single one).

I never knew the backup to the chip timing was so complicated!  I am so annoyed now with anyone who does not wear their bib front and center on their shirt!   I will try to never cover my bib or put it on a pant leg again now that I know there are poor people who are the backup timers responsible for spotting the bib numbers and calling them out or punching them into a little timing computer.  So many people with them covered or pasted to their backs or on their leg where you couldn't read the number because their leg is moving all around.  Thankfully for the spot timing it wasn't a big deal, you just pick someone else, but for the top 20 when you have to call every one, I felt bad for my buddies doing that.  I also had the great luck of one of the two machines (the backup to the backup to the backup I guess, because I was double clicking 2 machines and there was a 3rd person responsible for just clicking the top 3 winners) that I was using immediately malfunction on the first click as the male winner crossed and it was the one printing the tape.  We turned the tape on my second machine after a few more men crossed, but then someone from the timing company unplugged my clicker before I was done doing the top 20 women, so I'm sure that the backup is a disaster, I think I missed a few men who were out of the top 20 but I was still supposed to be clicking for women, and hopefully no chips malfunctioned.   Apparently there was also a photographer lady who is the backup to the backup to the backup to the backup taking pictures of everyone as they cross getting the clock in the background.

It was really weird seeing this side of a race!


----------



## michigandergirl

GRR Runway 5K:

This was a neat race. We ran on one of the airport runways with planes & helicopters taking off and landing all around us. There was so much to look at, it went so fast! The finisher medal was super cute with an airplane on it with a spinning propeller.

I ran with my oldest son, who turns 15 next week. He refused to properly train for this race, so he wasn’t much competition for his mama, which is probably good because I needed to run this one slow anyways. It rained the whole race, so I’m very proud he got it done in tough conditions with so little training.


----------



## SheHulk

michigandergirl said:


> View attachment 356260 GRR Runway 5K:
> 
> This was a neat race. We ran on one of the airport runways with planes & helicopters taking off and landing all around us. There was so much to look at, it went so fast! The finisher medal was super cute with an airplane on it with a spinning propeller.
> 
> I ran with my oldest son, who turns 15 next week. He refused to properly train for this race, so he wasn’t much competition for his mama, which is probably good because I needed to run this one slow anyways. It rained the whole race, so I’m very proud he got it done in tough conditions with so little training.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Just want to wish all you Chicago Marathoners great races tomorrow!  Go get em!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

The nerves are overwhelming right now. 12 hours to go!


----------



## flav

*DisneyDreamer said:


> The nerves are overwhelming right now. 12 hours to go!


Trust yourself and enjoy every moments, even the stressful ones


----------



## michigandergirl

*DisneyDreamer said:


> The nerves are overwhelming right now. 12 hours to go!



You've got this! The hay is in the barn!!!


----------



## Mickey Momma

*DisneyDreamer said:


> The nerves are overwhelming right now. 12 hours to go!



You've got this!  And wait till you are feeling all the feelings about this time tomorrow!


----------



## Waiting2goback

I am a little jealous, after seeing all the pics from Chicago, that I am not running this race this weekend.


----------



## kleph

kbenson13 said:


> ATTQOTD:  Been so busy lately that I'll never catch up to responses on this board.  But on today's question, I've regretted signing up for races a few times.
> 
> The first time was for the last Houston Marathon in January.  About 1-2 months from the race, I was failing to be able to complete my long runs and I knew that I was under trained.  So lots of regret for signing up for the full without a good training plan.  Fortunately, I was able to switch to the half marathon and I PR'd that race because I was more trained for that HM than for any of the 3 HMs I had done previously.  So it worked out.
> 
> I also regretted signing up for a 10K I ran a few weeks ago.  As I noted in my race report for that (which I'm sure you all read and all remember, just like you will all read and remember this post!), I got sick the week before the race and flaked on my taper, and it was SUPER HOT AND HUMID for this race.  Yes, I should have realized that would be the case given it was scheduled to happen in late September in Houston.  I won't make that mistake again.  I ran the race and though I paced it terribly, my time was OK so I guess all's well that ends well...
> 
> My knees and I are currently debating whether signing up for the next Houston Marathon was yet another regrettable decision....



How about some good news?


----------



## jennamfeo

I finished the Oregon Women’s Half Marathon in 2:02:11!! That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!! It was a really great race and I can’t wait to recap it. But first, beer!


----------



## flav

*DisneyDreamer said:


> The nerves are overwhelming right now. 12 hours to go!


Looking forward to read about your day


----------



## avondale

jennamfeo said:


> I finished the Oregon Women’s Half Marathon in 2:02:11!! That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!! It was a really great race and I can’t wait to recap it. But first, beer!



Awesome job!


----------



## flav

jennamfeo said:


> I finished the Oregon Women’s Half Marathon in 2:02:11!! That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!! It was a really great race and I can’t wait to recap it. But first, beer!


Congratulations! Impressive!


----------



## cavepig

jennamfeo said:


> I finished the Oregon Women’s Half Marathon in 2:02:11!! That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!! It was a really great race and I can’t wait to recap it. But first, beer!


Awesome running & way to smash your PR!


----------



## JulieODC

jennamfeo said:


> I finished the Oregon Women’s Half Marathon in 2:02:11!! That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!! It was a really great race and I can’t wait to recap it. But first, beer!



Congrats!!!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I did it - I am a marathon finisher! This feeling is indescribable.  After totally losing touch with training the past month due to work stress, my goal was just to finish around 6 hours, and I crushed it! Don’t know my official time yet but it was somewhere around 5:35.

I will post a race recap in my journal sometime in the next couple days.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> I finished the Oregon Women’s Half Marathon in 2:02:11!! That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!! It was a really great race and I can’t wait to recap it. But first, beer!



Well done!


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> I finished the Oregon Women’s Half Marathon in 2:02:11!! That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!! It was a really great race and I can’t wait to recap it. But first, beer!


Awesome!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## sourire

jennamfeo said:


> I finished the Oregon Women’s Half Marathon in 2:02:11!! That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!! It was a really great race and I can’t wait to recap it. But first, beer!


Woooo congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## michigandergirl

jennamfeo said:


> I finished the Oregon Women’s Half Marathon in 2:02:11!! That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!! It was a really great race and I can’t wait to recap it. But first, beer!





*DisneyDreamer said:


> I did it - I am a marathon finisher! This feeling is indescribable.  After totally losing touch with training the past month due to work stress, my goal was just to finish around 6 hours, and I crushed it! Don’t know my official time yet but it was somewhere around 5:35.
> 
> I will post a race recap in my journal sometime in the next couple days.



Congrats to you both!!!!


----------



## sourire

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I did it - I am a marathon finisher! This feeling is indescribable.  After totally losing touch with training the past month due to work stress, my goal was just to finish around 6 hours, and I crushed it! Don’t know my official time yet but it was somewhere around 5:35.
> 
> I will post a race recap in my journal sometime in the next couple days.


Congrats!!!! You did it!!!!


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I finished the Oregon Women’s Half Marathon in 2:02:11!! That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!! It was a really great race and I can’t wait to recap it. But first, beer!



In case I haven’t mentioned it - I’m so forking proud of you!!!! I’m glad my coaching and hydration plan was able to get you there!

Also, I need at least six bottles of local pinot noir. Kthxbai.


----------



## Slogger

jennamfeo said:


> I finished the Oregon Women’s Half Marathon in 2:02:11!! That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!! It was a really great race and I can’t wait to recap it. But first, beer!



Congrats on a great finish and PR.   Very impressive.


----------



## Slogger

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I did it - I am a marathon finisher! This feeling is indescribable.  After totally losing touch with training the past month due to work stress, my goal was just to finish around 6 hours, and I crushed it! Don’t know my official time yet but it was somewhere around 5:35.
> 
> I will post a race recap in my journal sometime in the next couple days.



Congrats.   You did awesome and are now officially a marathoner!!!!


----------



## roxymama

michigandergirl said:


> View attachment 356260 GRR Runway 5K:
> 
> This was a neat race. We ran on one of the airport runways with planes & helicopters taking off and landing all around us. There was so much to look at, it went so fast! The finisher medal was super cute with an airplane on it with a spinning propeller.
> 
> I ran with my oldest son, who turns 15 next week. He refused to properly train for this race, so he wasn’t much competition for his mama, which is probably good because I needed to run this one slow anyways. It rained the whole race, so I’m very proud he got it done in tough conditions with so little training.





jennamfeo said:


> I finished the Oregon Women’s Half Marathon in 2:02:11!! That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!! It was a really great race and I can’t wait to recap it. But first, beer!





*DisneyDreamer said:


> I did it - I am a marathon finisher! This feeling is indescribable.  After totally losing touch with training the past month due to work stress, my goal was just to finish around 6 hours, and I crushed it! Don’t know my official time yet but it was somewhere around 5:35.
> 
> I will post a race recap in my journal sometime in the next couple days.



Congrats to all of you!   Y'all are amazing!

@LSUlakes my final time for Chicago marathon was 4:54:55
I now have a new in race half marathon PR too, 2:19!!!


----------



## GreatLakes

Back from back to back work trips so I will have to go back and catch up a bit.  While I was in Orlando I wasn't able to do my track workout due to some timing issues but I did get in the other runs.  I love running around Boardwalk even though it felt 99 my day there.  I never noticed the water fountain at the boat rental shed before so that was a nice surprise during my run.  

I managed to spend one evening in Epcot after leaving my conference a little early and there are a lot of really good choices this year.  The merchandise is kind of crappy and I couldn't find anything I really wanted.


----------



## Dis5150

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I did it - I am a marathon finisher! This feeling is indescribable.  After totally losing touch with training the past month due to work stress, my goal was just to finish around 6 hours, and I crushed it! Don’t know my official time yet but it was somewhere around 5:35.
> 
> I will post a race recap in my journal sometime in the next couple days.



Congratulations! Great job!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jennamfeo said:


> That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!!



Congrats on the PR! 20 minutes is HUGE! Also congrats on the podium finish!



*DisneyDreamer said:


> I did it - I am a marathon finisher! This feeling is indescribable.



Congrats on the finish, and the PR!


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @roxymama.   You did it.   How do you feel?

Looking forward to reading your (and everyone's) race reports.


----------



## flav

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I did it - I am a marathon finisher! This feeling is indescribable.  After totally losing touch with training the past month due to work stress, my goal was just to finish around 6 hours, and I crushed it! Don’t know my official time yet but it was somewhere around 5:35.
> 
> I will post a race recap in my journal sometime in the next couple days.


Congratulations! Looking forward to reading your recap as becoming a Marathoner will become one of my goal soon!


----------



## flav

roxymama said:


> @LSUlakes my final time for Chicago marathon was 4:54:55
> I now have a new in race half marathon PR too, 2:19!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> I finished the Oregon Women’s Half Marathon in 2:02:11!! That’s a new PR and I shaved 20 minutes off my last PR! Bonus: I got third in my AG!! It was a really great race and I can’t wait to recap it. But first, beer!


I was literally saying to myself I wonder how your race went.  And then I came into this thread.  Congratulations and great job on your PR and the race and 3rd in your age group!  



*DisneyDreamer said:


> I did it - I am a marathon finisher! This feeling is indescribable.  After totally losing touch with training the past month due to work stress, my goal was just to finish around 6 hours, and I crushed it! Don’t know my official time yet but it was somewhere around 5:35.
> 
> I will post a race recap in my journal sometime in the next couple days.


I look forward to reading about your race.  I had some work stress that I think contributed to a less than hoped for performance in my most recent race so it will do me good to see how others deal with these things when they impact training and/or races.


----------



## Slogger

RACE RECAP-Freedom's Run Marathon, Saturday, October 6, 2018, Harper's Ferry, WV                  

Got up at 3:45 am and made it to Harper's Ferry National Park Visitors Center at 6 AM.   
Picked up bib and shirt and went back to car to relax before 7:30 start.   This is a small race, only 300 marathoners plus half and 10k with a different start time and location.   We started in the parking lot, instead of anthem we had a live singer due a rendition of the "Battle Hymn of The Republic" and then we lined up outside the duct tape starting line (no timing mat) and the race began. 

First 4 miles went around the battlefield and through Harper's Ferry, we ran across the bridge over the river and spent the next 10 miles on the C & O canal.  It was a flat trail with rocks, roots and leaves adjacent to the river.   Plenty of shade and natural waterfalls from the rocks above.   Very scenic and peaceful.

At mile 15 we turned off the trail and headed for the battlefields at Antietam and Sharpsburg.   Lots of hills!   Serious hills.   Ran right by a cannon firing ceremony at the battlefield so that was cool   Last 6 miles were through small town and on rural roads before finish line at 50 yard line of the Shepherd University football stadium.   Nice after party at the Bavarian Inn with free massages and cold beer.   Tried compression leg boots therapy that were supposed to help with recovery.

The race director advocated for not overhydrating.   Water stations were sparse, sometimes nearly 4 miles apart.   No mile markers from mile 5-15.  No timing mats except for the finish line.   This was first race that I carried a small water bottle and only ate e-gels and drank water.  I did not drink any Gatorade.   The strategy worked as I had no bathroom stops or stomach issues.   

The weather was great, mid 60s to low 70s, overcast all day, winds 5-10 mph.   
I had planned on running 2:09-10 each half  (2:08:50 first half) and did great through first 14 miles.   Quads did not feel right and finally forced me to slow down and walk some of the steeper hills.   Pretty uncomfortable throbbing pain in my left leg that wouldn't go away and didn't want to risk overdoing it.  
Finished the second half in 2:42 with overall time of 4:50:10.   Not the result I had hoped for, but finished and enjoyed the day.  

It's a beautiful, peaceful course through historic towns and battlefields.   No dj, no bands, not much crowd support, but still enjoyable.   
Finishers get a handmade medal from a local artist made out of pottery.

If you ever want to run a smaller race with lots of scenery and history, you might want to give this one a try.


----------



## Waiting2goback

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I did it - I am a marathon finisher! This feeling is indescribable.  After totally losing touch with training the past month due to work stress, my goal was just to finish around 6 hours, and I crushed it! Don’t know my official time yet but it was somewhere around 5:35.
> 
> I will post a race recap in my journal sometime in the next couple days.



It's funny.  I always tell people running a marathon will change your life and people never believe me, until they do it.  But it really does and based on your post I am thinking you would agree.  Great job!


----------



## cavepig

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I did it - I am a marathon finisher! This feeling is indescribable.  After totally losing touch with training the past month due to work stress, my goal was just to finish around 6 hours, and I crushed it! Don’t know my official time yet but it was somewhere around 5:35.
> 
> I will post a race recap in my journal sometime in the next couple days.


  Congrats Marathoner!  Awesome running!


----------



## Waiting2goback

Question for those AP holders in the group.  Someone told me if you have an AP you can buy park tickets at a discount.  Anyone know if this is currently true?


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Post race recovery, what do you do to recover? How soon before you get your next run in?

ATTQOTD: In a perfect world I get a chocolate milk and stretch. This weekend was not that, I had a water, a coke, got in my buddys car, and cramped up. Luckily it was only for a few minutes. I give myself a day of rest for anything less than a marathon. After a marathon it's 2-3 days of no running.


----------



## LSUlakes

Race Recap"

I ran the Space City 10 Miler this weekend in Texas. I drove over Friday to a friends house in Katy. For those of yall who live in or around in Houston, I think yall deserve a award for having to drive that area. Growing up in a small town, Houston has way to many lanes and exits... and crazy traffic/drivers. We spent the after at a friends house watching LSU and eating some BBQ. Went to bed at a decent time since we had a hour drive in the morning. Race day I woke up at 4:30 and we were on the road a little after 5:00. Race day bib pick up was well organized and the race sold out. I think the total number of runners was around 500. Going into the race I knew I was not prepared and it was going to be a hard run. My realistic goal was 1:40 - 1:45 range. It was 78-79 at the start of the race and temps went up fast. They had plenty of water stops, but areas of the course had zero shade! It was very hot on those sections. They even had a part of the race that made me think of WDW Marathon as we passed a sewage treatment plant lol. I ran the first 5 miles under 10 min/mi walked the water stop to eat a GU and struggled to get going again. I think my slowest mile was 12+ range, but was able to get the last two in the low 10's. My unofficial time is 1:42:29 which is right in the range of what I figured I could do on that day. A new PW for me . We picked up some food on the way home, I ate and got back on the road for the 5 hour drive by lunch. It was a long day. Overall I am glad I did it, it's just the kick in the butt I needed to back to training properly. I got to think a lot about my training (once I was out of the hell that is I-10 in Houston) and also saw that we are getting so much needed cooler weather by the end of the week. Legs are a little tight today, so a rest day today and a few easy miles tomorrow!.


----------



## Bree

Waiting2goback said:


> Question for those AP holders in the group.  Someone told me if you have an AP you can buy park tickets at a discount.  Anyone know if this is currently true?



Nope. Not true. They have had promotions a few times where you could buy a one day ticket at a discount for guests, but it was for specific days and could only be purchased that day in person.


----------



## Bree

Y’all can read the details about my dismal half in my journal. Here is the cliff notes version:

Under the Oaks Half Marathon on Jekyll island in Georgia is a gorgeous course. It loops the island. You run along the ocean, through a tiny residential neighborhood, under canopies of Oak Trees, over wooden bridges, through a historical district of mansions and back to the start. It’s just beautiful. The last three miles has zero shade. And it was miserably hot and humid even with a 7:30am start. 

I was hoping to cut time off my current PR of 2:13:38. Pneumonia knocked me on my *** more than I thought and I was not nearly recovered enough. I was stubborn and saw the race through and looking back that was probably stupid. I’ve slept so much over the last few days. Anyway, it took me 2:47:13 to drag my body over the finish line. 

I’d love to run this race again. I left Georgia yesterday feeling like I had unfinished business.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post race recovery, what do you do to recover? How soon before you get your next run in?


ATTQOTD: Post-race recovery is basically the same as post-long run recovery for me. Get my blood sugar back up with a glass of cranberry juice (or Powerade/Gatorade/Sprite at a race), down a chocolate milk for longer-lasting glucose and protein, foam roll/stretch, shower, don compression socks and relax on the couch for a while. Next run depends on my schedule: during training, it's usually 2 days late,r sometimes 3. Post-marathon, I usually take up to 2 weeks off from running.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> 07 - cburnett11 - Chicago Marathon (3:48:xx / N/A)



@LSUlakes I finished with an even 3:44:00 yesterday, so that was a pretty nice PR.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Usually a Gatorade, unless chocolate milk is around, then that! I take a couple days off of running after a half and 2 weeks off after a marathon. Less than a half I run the next day. 

Just wondering how many of our peeps are going to be effected by Hurricane Michael? Please be careful and evacuate if advised to! Hoping it is way less severe than predicted!


----------



## AFwifelife

Pretty sure this week is going to be a wash with training  darn hurricane. Anyone in the panhandle?


----------



## Wendy98

Partially cross posted from The Chicago Marathon thread.

07 - Wendy98 - Chicago Marathon (3:10 / N/A)

Finish time:  3:07:32 (although I have seen it listed as 3:07:36 also).  It took me 7 seconds to cross start, so no idea.

I had a good race for the most part. I liked the weather except for the wet shoes. It never poured and wasn’t freezing cold like Boston.  The start is fun when they introduce all the elites.  I was just a few rows back, but couldn't see anything--too many tall people.  Huge cheering for Yuki (this year's Boston winner).

I love running through Boystown and seeing some of the entertainment.  This year it was superheroes on stage singing, "I Need a Hero".

I stepped in a pothole around mile 14. I almost went down and it really shook me up. I was scared for a few moments that it could take me out, but was tolerable after a few minutes. I still had some swelling yesterday after the race, but it seems fine today. Last 6 miles were a little tough and I slowed down. My foot/ankle hurt, but I was getting tired mostly.

That course is great—so much fan support. Coolest part of my day? Walking past Mo Farrah in our warmup area—total fan girl moment. I would have said something but figured he had more important things to think about.

After a little celebrating, we hurried back to the hotel.  I showered, packed up, and hit the road for the drive home.  I HATE sitting in a car for 5 hours and after a marathon, it is extra awful.  While I was getting done at the hotel, dh ran across the street and got my medal engraved at Nike.  In all my marathons, I have never gotten one engraved but it was right there.  I told him if there was a line to forget it and he was back within 25 minutes.

I will take it a little easy this week and then back at it.  I have NYC Marathon in less than 4 weeks.  I did walk my neighborhood for an hour today and might go do the stationary bike for a little bit.  Many times I have ran the day after a marathon, just slow and short.

I won't flood this with pics, check out Chicago thread if you want to see more.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post race recovery, what do you do to recover? How soon before you get your next run in?



ATTQOTD: Nothing specific on recovery - I'll try to eat a banana or two and get some Gatorade into me, and walk around for a bit.  Next run - for a half marathon, I'll take the next week off of training, probably.  Might skip the next training run after a 10k.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Slogger said:


> If you ever want to run a smaller race with lots of scenery and history, you might want to give this one a try.



I like smaller races. I'm putting this one on the 'potential' list. Well, except that I'm not running anymore marathons.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post race recovery, what do you do to recover? How soon before you get your next run in?


I try to stay moving. Sitting too much will make me too stiff. I try to hyradte and of course eat as well. As for a run I will wait a few days before a run.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD: I only have a recovery plan for races longer than 20 miles. For those races I eat high protein meals and wear compression pants after the race. I have tried both walking and resting my legs and both work equally well for me as long as I wear the compression pants. Without the compression pants I recover better if I walk frequently after the race. And then there is sleep - lots of sleep.

For running - I give myself 4-7days off after a hard marathon. No time off for shorter races.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I like smaller races. I'm putting this one on the 'potential' list. *Well, except that I'm not running anymore marathons*.


----------



## Slogger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I like smaller races. I'm putting this one on the 'potential' list. Well, except that I'm not running anymore marathons.



They have a Half too.   It runs primarily through the battlefields and Sharpsburg/Shepherdstown area with the same fun finish in the football stadium.   You will get more hills per mile on the Half than the Full if that helps.   Lots of pre and post race sightseeing opportunities.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post race recovery, what do you do to recover? How soon before you get your next run in?



My recovery period depends on the length of the race. For a marathon, I will walk a lot in the days after the race but probably won't run for a week. For a long ultra like Comrades, my recovery period is closer to 3-4 weeks before I feel strong enough mentally and physically to get back into running and training again.



LSUlakes said:


> We spent the after at a friends house watching LSU and eating some BBQ.



Sorry about the game. Thought you guys were going to pull it off.



> (once I was out of the hell that is I-10 in Houston)



And I-10 isn't even the worst of the roads around here.


----------



## camaker

A little more detail in the Chicago Marathon thread, so I’ll just go with the synopsis here:

@LSUlakes can you please update my Chicago Marathon with the result of 04:18:10?

I pretty spectacularly missed my A goal of sub-4:00, but did salvage my B and C goals of PR (by 0:02:12) and finish. 

Also, @LSUlakes can you please add the following race for me that I apparently forgot to mention earlier?

Oct 19 - camaker - Tuna Run 200 (NG)


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> We spent the after at a friends house watching LSU and eating some BBQ.


I thought of you Saturday and wondered if you were at The Swamp. #GatorBait  In all SEC seriousness, that was a truly great game - and I'd be saying that even if LSU had taken it!


----------



## Miranda

I didn't even know until now that there was a Chicago Marathon thread and apparently it's existed for a year.


----------



## Slogger

Forgot to attach pics from the race in WVA.

  View attachment 356871 

View attachment 356835


----------



## Keels

AFwifelife said:


> Pretty sure this week is going to be a wash with training  darn hurricane. Anyone in the panhandle?



Ugh, I’m sorry. I’m leaving Orlando for Louisiana in the morning, so hopefully I will make it through the panhandle before it gets too bad. It’s already raining here in Orlando from the outer bands, so I’m really not looking forward to the drive.

Stay safe!



FFigawi said:


> And I-10 isn't even the worst of the roads around here.



Because Houston is a Hellscape Cesspool that I wouldn’t even wish upon my worst enemy.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post race recovery, what do you do to recover? How soon before you get your next run in?



Immediately after a race, I find some food and beverages and a place to sit for a minute or two.   Chocolate milk is good, beer is better.   
Some races have free massages and I have taken advantage of that a couple of times.
Once I get home or back to hotel, I try to take a quick nap.   

If it was a shorter race, I am running again the next day.
Longer races earn a couple of days off, sometimes a week if possible.  
Next marathon is 13 days away so I need to keep pushing.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I have found that I fair much better if I move after a race. I am not much of a sports drink person, but a gatorade really hits the spot after a long run. I always have grand plans of eating a feast, but never get much of an appetite until much later in the day. I usually take a few days off after a race, but never more than a week.... We'll see when (if?) I run again after the marathon in January!


----------



## TheHamm

Keels said:


> Ugh, I’m sorry. I’m leaving Orlando for Louisiana in the morning, so hopefully I will make it through the panhandle before it gets too bad. It’s already raining here in Orlando from the outer bands, so I’m really not looking forward to the drive.


Is that what the monsoon yesterday was, or is that normal FL weather grounding my plane?  I have been through one each a typhoon and a tropical storm, and I thought it was comparable in rainfall intensity, but not duration.  I was impressed.


----------



## Dis5150

I am so happy about this 10 day forecast I could literally cry! Bye-bye summer!


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD: Banana or two if I can charm a second one out of the people handing them out, water until I can get my Gatorade - typically 24 oz in the first hour and another 24 oz the rest of the day plus more water - applesauce and an hour post race solid food (bagel, chocolate covered peanuts/almonds) then a real meal an hour or so later.  I keep walking for the day, and used compression socks after my most recent ent half; my legs are in better shape the next day if I keep moving.  As to next run, with 2 of my half’s it has been 2+ weeks and with one 2 days.

@Keels DH laughed when I read him your description of Houston. He is looking for a new job and was considering applying to one there until I told him it was one of the few places I have no interest in living and why I had no interest.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post race recovery, what do you do to recover? How soon before you get your next run in?


*ATTQOTD: *I don't have a set recovery plan. It depends greatly on the distance and conditions. The norm would be a couple of glasses of water immediately followed by some ice cold beer...and that's pretty much it. I'm not really a good role model for recovery 
My next run varies as well. I typically have a rest day after any race no matter the distance but will go for an easy shakeout if my legs need it. Usually, I'm itching to go running again so I don't take any extended time off but will stick to easy miles for a few days as needed.

I noticed a lot of people are chocolate milk fans but I just can't do it. I tried to drink some after a half this spring and it went immediately in the trash as I made my way to the beer line.

P.S. Life and running kind of got away from me for a few months but I'm trying to get back in the swing and this board does a great job of motivation. Thanks everyone for being so supportive and encouraging!


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: post race recovery for me is water, generally a banana, and a coffee as soon as I can get one.  I love coffee but stay away from it the morning if a race.  So once I’m done the run I’m looking for a coffee.  

As for when I run again, I generally take a day off, but that’s because most runs I do are on Sundays and Mondays are a designated day off in my training plan.  However, if the race i’m Running is on a Saturday, I usually still run on Sunday.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: Cold chocolate soy milk is my drink of choice after a race. 99% of my races are at Disney so I usually try to squeeze in a short nap due to the early wake up call. Other than that it’s life as usual. Pizza is my recovery meal. It is so heavenly to me after a race. I ate half of a 14 inch pie plus had a large ice cream in a waffle cone this weekend. I usually do a few short runs the week of recovery, but I’m not sure about this week. I’ll see how I feel on Wednesday. I’ve done nothing but sleep since my race on Saturday.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  Glad everyone's sharing because I don't have a great plan yet.  I've tried to get back to running within a few days after Half Marathons and get back to serious training within a week or two.  I started running a day after my last 10K and started training in earnest a week later.  Not sure how the marathon recovery will go until I do one!

Post race I eat and drink whatever I can find.  Beer preferably....  I do try to keep walking for a while if I can.


----------



## LSUlakes

I just wanted to add that my body feels more like I ran a marathon yesterday than a 10 miler. Its a little sad. I am a little surprised by just how sore I am, like walking down stairs is uncomfortable today. I hope tomorrows run helps loosen things up.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Love an ice cold Coke or a cup of coffee after a race. Like everyone else, I just try to keep moving. My kids certainly help with that. They never seem to care too much that momma just ran a half marathon earlier that morning and want you to keep up with them. 

Awesome news for me today. Purchased my first ever annual pass!!!


----------



## bevcgg

ATTQOTD: For post double digit runs- Chocolate milk, legs up on the wall (10-15 mins), extra magnesium, Oofos, walking around- trips to Costco, rolling stick Epsom salts warm bath and Deep Blue rub. Maybe a short nap!

Not seeing many mentions of an ice baths? Do people really use them? I have once or twice - not sure how much of an impact it made.


----------



## gjramsey

FFigawi said:


> And I-10 isn't even the worst of the roads around here.



Truth, I live off of the never ending nightmare of 290.

There is a reason I leave for work before 6am, which leads to the reason I am running before 4:30.....


----------



## gjramsey

Keels said:


> Because Houston is a Hellscape Cesspool that I wouldn’t even wish upon my worst enemy.



Uhmmm....that would be Dallas......


----------



## Keels

gjramsey said:


> Uhmmm....that would be Dallas......



I won't disagree with that ... because I live in Fort Worth, and life is too short to live in Dallas.


----------



## avondale

I have a mystery with my insoles.  Hoping someone here might have some ideas about it.

For about 5 years, I've gotten custom insoles from a local running store.  I have high arches, a high instep, and wide feet.  About a month ago, I needed a new pair of custom insoles.  The new ones were from the same store, the same type, the same size as the ones I had been wearing.  I put them in my running shoes (not new shoes) and did two runs in them two days in a row totaling over 15 miles.  

The next day when I put on my shoes (with the new insoles) for a run, the insoles felt wrong.  It felt like the arches were in the wrong place.  I hadn't taken the insoles out since the previous two runs.  When they felt wrong, I took them in and out a few times to make sure they were properly seated.  They still felt wrong.  I convinced myself it was all in my head.  I ran an easy 5 miles.  The next day, the arches of my feet felt all bruised up, like I'd worn insoles with the arches in the wrong place, or maybe arches that were too high!

The next run, I went back to the old insoles.  Then I tried the new ones again on the run after that.  They still felt wrong.  This was just a couple of weeks before my Ragnar, so I didn't want to beat up my feet too much.  I stuck with the old insoles through Ragnar.

After Ragnar, I got some new running shoes.  I'd had a week off from running.  I put the new insoles in the new shoes and ran 4.5 easy miles.  The insoles felt fine.  No problems afterward.

That was yesterday.  Tonight I put on the same new shoes and the new insoles and the insoles felt wrong.  Again, I took them in and out a bunch.  I sort of convinced myself that they felt "better" after doing this and ran 4 miles.  But now several hours after, I can tell my feet feel bruised again.

I can't figure out what is going on.  Why do the insoles feel OK sometimes and not others?  I have never had this happen, despite using the same type of insoles for years.    They are moderately expensive, so I don't want to just chuck them.  Also, if I got a another new pair, how do I know the same thing won't happen?

Any ideas?


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> I won't disagree with that ... because I live in Fort Worth, and life is too short to live in Dallas.



HEY!


----------



## garneska

LSUlakes said:


> I just wanted to add that my body feels more like I ran a marathon yesterday than a 10 miler. Its a little sad. I am a little surprised by just how sore I am, like walking down stairs is uncomfortable today. I hope tomorrows run helps loosen things up.



Yeah those stairs are still kicking my butt today but I am feeling a lot better and I think a good night of sleep tonight will make me feel great. Not great enough to run tomorrow.

I don’t have a great recovery plan but after throwing out all I could at Chicago, I am taking the week off from running and diet. I will regret the diet part later but am enjoying my celebration right now


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post race recovery, what do you do to recover? How soon before you get your next run in?


Immediately post race I love chocolate milk (it was my drink of choice as a kid!) and a small snack (once a local race had those peanut butter and cheese crackers...they really hit the spot!) After arriving home it's time for a hot shower and lunch. I don't know what it is about racing, but they are commonly followed by an unplanned afternoon nap on the couch.

The days ahead are usually filled with a lot of yoga. I used to take the week off running and start up again the following weekend. But, since switching to a Hal Higdon plan I have started running again on Tuesday. However, those first weekday runs start much slower than usual.

I liked @Dis5150 's recent recommendation for an Epsom salt bath. I never takes baths at home, but a hot bath and glass of wine might be really nice post WDW marathon...


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> HEY!





I don't make the rules ... that's just the way it is.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Waiting2goback said:


> It's funny.  I always tell people running a marathon will change your life and people never believe me, until they do it.  But it really does and based on your post I am thinking you would agree.  Great job!


It really does change your perspective on things. I saw a lady’s headband before the race and it had a saying on it that said “redefine your possible.” Those simple words stuck with me the whole time out there. I never thought doing this was possible, but I put my mind to it and made it happen. It really makes me confident that I can set other goals and make them happen too.

I don’t know if another marathon is in my future, I much prefer halfs, but I’m pretty sure my next goal will be a strong half marathon PR. If it hadn’t been for knowing I still had a whole second half to go, I would have easily set a half marathon PR in the first half yesterday.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Post-race recovery involves walking a while, drinking and eating as much as I can handle from the provided snacks and stretch. My next step is getting into dry clothes.
I then try to consume a full meal in the two hours after but have seldom succeeded, shower usually comes before! If I have access to a pool, I like to take a quiet swim or just float, it acts as cooling and compression. Then, party, eat as I please on the day of the event. For a half-marathon, I do not run for a full week even if I feel good and miss it. Forced recuperation both physical and mental worked wonders so far.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post race recovery, what do you do to recover? How soon before you get your next run in?


ATTQOTD: Drink (water, sports drink, beer), eat (whatever they have at the race) and rest. Usually ready to go in a few days.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post race recovery, what do you do to recover? How soon before you get your next run in?
> 
> ATTQOTD: In a perfect world I get a chocolate milk and stretch. This weekend was not that, I had a water, a coke, got in my buddys car, and cramped up. Luckily it was only for a few minutes. I give myself a day of rest for anything less than a marathon. After a marathon it's 2-3 days of no running.



I'm struggling with this now.  My 1/2 was 9 days ago. I am still not recovered.  I took two days off and ran on Wednesday last week.  I got one mile in and realized I wasn't ready to run yet. My legs were heavy and sore.  I pushed through to 4 miles.  I ran over the weekend too and Saturday's run went well.  Sunday's, not so much.  So, I have decided not to worry about my 100 mile goal for the month.  I'm going to take it easier than last month until my legs feel good again and then get back to normal.  I am doing a 1/2 in February so I have plenty of time to get my training in order and try for the under 2:00 goal.  



Bree said:


> Nope. Not true. They have had promotions a few times where you could buy a one day ticket at a discount for guests, but it was for specific days and could only be purchased that day in person.


Excellent, thanks.  



Keels said:


> Ugh, I’m sorry. I’m leaving Orlando for Louisiana in the morning, so hopefully I will make it through the panhandle before it gets too bad. It’s already raining here in Orlando from the outer bands, so I’m really not looking forward to the drive.
> 
> Stay safe!
> 
> 
> 
> Because Houston is a Hellscape Cesspool that I wouldn’t even wish upon my worst enemy.


It can't be worse than Boston.  



*DisneyDreamer said:


> It really does change your perspective on things. I saw a lady’s headband before the race and it had a saying on it that said “redefine your possible.” Those simple words stuck with me the whole time out there. I never thought doing this was possible, but I put my mind to it and made it happen. It really makes me confident that I can set other goals and make them happen too.
> 
> I don’t know if another marathon is in my future, I much prefer halfs, but I’m pretty sure my next goal will be a strong half marathon PR. If it hadn’t been for knowing I still had a whole second half to go, I would have easily set a half marathon PR in the first half yesterday.



That's exactly the reason it changed my life too.  I spent most of my life living in fear and doubting myself.  I never pushed myself hard for anything because I was always afraid to fail.  Running was all about getting out of my comfort zone and it did.  Then the Marathon came and I refused to quit and finishing that race, and seeing what I could accomplish if I set my mind to it was game changing.  I'll do a couple more marathons for sure but I am with you, I'll stick mostly with 1/2's.  But congrats again, you did it!


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LdyStormy76

avondale said:


> I have a mystery with my insoles.  Hoping someone here might have some ideas about it.
> 
> For about 5 years, I've gotten custom insoles from a local running store.  I have high arches, a high instep, and wide feet.  About a month ago, I needed a new pair of custom insoles.  The new ones were from the same store, the same type, the same size as the ones I had been wearing.  I put them in my running shoes (not new shoes) and did two runs in them two days in a row totaling over 15 miles.
> 
> The next day when I put on my shoes (with the new insoles) for a run, the insoles felt wrong.  It felt like the arches were in the wrong place.  I hadn't taken the insoles out since the previous two runs.  When they felt wrong, I took them in and out a few times to make sure they were properly seated.  They still felt wrong.  I convinced myself it was all in my head.  I ran an easy 5 miles.  The next day, the arches of my feet felt all bruised up, like I'd worn insoles with the arches in the wrong place, or maybe arches that were too high!
> 
> The next run, I went back to the old insoles.  Then I tried the new ones again on the run after that.  They still felt wrong.  This was just a couple of weeks before my Ragnar, so I didn't want to beat up my feet too much.  I stuck with the old insoles through Ragnar.
> 
> After Ragnar, I got some new running shoes.  I'd had a week off from running.  I put the new insoles in the new shoes and ran 4.5 easy miles.  The insoles felt fine.  No problems afterward.
> 
> That was yesterday.  Tonight I put on the same new shoes and the new insoles and the insoles felt wrong.  Again, I took them in and out a bunch.  I sort of convinced myself that they felt "better" after doing this and ran 4 miles.  But now several hours after, I can tell my feet feel bruised again.
> 
> I can't figure out what is going on.  Why do the insoles feel OK sometimes and not others?  I have never had this happen, despite using the same type of insoles for years.    They are moderately expensive, so I don't want to just chuck them.  Also, if I got a another new pair, how do I know the same thing won't happen?
> 
> Any ideas?



Glad I am not the only one with this problem, though mine is with insoles for regular shoes bought from a specific store.  Beyond the guess that the insoles have been reshaped by the manufacture, I have no words of wisdom.


----------



## jmasgat

Waiting2goback said:


> It can't be worse than Boston.



Them's fighting words.....wicked bad.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD

Race Recovery: A banana and chocolate milk right away followed by a nap then chicken noodle soup. Sometimes if I'm really sore I'll take an ice/salt bath before my nap too. As for running again... I've tried different things and haven't quite landed on a good way of determining that yet.


----------



## PCFriar80

kleph said:


> the weather is the key. i've mentioned before i'm planning on a climate "boost" after training all summer in north texas. the current high temperatures out there are cooler than the low temps i'm contending with here. but i'd really love for it to get down to the 50s with no rain on raceday.


Looks like we may have Chamber of Commerce race conditions for you and the Hartford marathon.  Dry conditions, race start temps in the mid to upper 40s and only reaching the low 50's on Saturday.  Light NW winds.  Safe travels and good luck!


----------



## gjramsey

Waiting2goback said:


> It can't be worse than Boston.



Last summer in LA, it took almost 3 hours to go 45 miles to Disneyland.  That was by far the worst traffic experience in my life.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I am still learning on this, but am going to try to chocolate milk idea that I have seen here.

Leaving for Orlando saturday morning, hurricane supposed tp pass too close to my house wed night/thursday morning (Will be far weaker than at landfall, but still strong TS/minimal hurricane). Here is hoping I don't take a tree into my house.


----------



## PrincessV

bevcgg said:


> Not seeing many mentions of an ice baths? Do people really use them? I have once or twice - not sure how much of an impact it made.


I tried it: hated it and felt no different than I did just taking a regular shower. In the heat of FL summer, I often jump in my pool after a run to bring down my core temp - but my pool temp is around 90, so nothing like an ice bath! After cold long runs, I like a _hot_ bath.



avondale said:


> I can't figure out what is going on.  Why do the insoles feel OK sometimes and not others?  I have never had this happen, despite using the same type of insoles for years.    They are moderately expensive, so I don't want to just chuck them.  Also, if I got a another new pair, how do I know the same thing won't happen?
> 
> Any ideas?


All the times you've tried the new insoles - have they been at the same time of day, or varying times? And were you wearing the same shoes (or lack of shoes) immediately beforehand, or different shoes at different times? I ask because, while I don't use insoles beyond the sockliners that come with them, my running shoes can feel markedly different depending on what I had on my feet before putting them on. Barefoot first thing in the morning, for instance, vs. after wearing Birkenstocks all day before an evening run. Obviously, my running shoes don't change from day to day or hour to hour, but how they feel does, depending on what my feet were used to in the hours before. Could it be something like that?


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Since it was mentioned, stays on topic, and I am struggling for ideas today... ICE BATHS for recovery! Have you done them before? Did you find it helped any? 

ATTQOTD: I have done them and will do them again. I think it helped, and having a cold beer helps during the bath part. One issue I have is when I run during a home game I do not go home, so for those days no ice bath. Also should mention the ice bath is only used after 15 miles or more. My wife thinks is funny as I am getting in the tub and I make noises as I get it because its cold. lol


----------



## rteetz

baxter24 said:


> Awesome news for me today. Purchased my first ever annual pass!!!


Now Disney trips will feel very easy to take! I’m always looking for ways to take quick trips.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since it was mentioned, stays on topic, and I am struggling for ideas today... ICE BATHS for recovery! Have you done them before? Did you find it helped any?


I’ve never been into ice baths. When I played football that was a big thing but I skipped them then too. I just try to use other recovery methods than freezing myself even if it would help.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: No ice baths for me.  I have Raynaud's so I try to stay away from anything cold.  

Yesterday's ATTQOTD: I like a warm bath after a race.  Pizza is normally my go-to dinner post-race, unless it's destination then we might go out for Mexican or Cheeseburgers.  Whatever it is, I like carbs post-race.  I always have a goal of moving around after, but that doesn't always pan out.  I like to do a mile or 2 the next day, or go for a long dog walk.


----------



## Chaitali

I generally prefer epsom salt baths to ice baths.  I do ice any particular spots that have been giving me problems (i.e. usually feet and/or knees).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I have never done an ice bath and no matter how well they work, I'm not sure I'm willing to put myself through that kind of torture... Ask me in a few months when my long runs are looong and I might change my tune


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attqotd: Epsom Salts over Ice Baths


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I've only done an ice bath with an injury.  I played D1 basketball in another lifetime and we had these ice bath tubs in the athletic trainer's room.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I did ice baths when I was using the Jeff Galloway marathon training plan for my first marathon, after the really long runs (22, 25, etc.). At my slow pace, those runs would take me 5-6 hours and I was so sore that they did help. But since I started using @DopeyBadger plans, which spread my mileage out over the whole week, I haven't needed them as I haven't been sore after any of my runs. Not even after Dopey last year. I did take a nice warm bath with a recovery bath bomb which was heavenly as I was so, so sick during the marathon. I will never take another ice bath! Since I am not sore, they aren't needed. Plus they are torture!


----------



## baxter24

rteetz said:


> Now Disney trips will feel very easy to take! I’m always looking for ways to take quick trips.



Oh we already have a few planned already!


ATTQOTD: I will do an ice bath for my feet if they really hurt but I think I’m too much of a wuss to do a real one.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I won’t even let the hairdresser give my hair a cool rinse after washing it so there is no way in bloody hell I'm getting in an ice bath. No, no, no, no, noooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: I've done ice baths, I think they do work, and I try to avoid them at all costs   Honestly, I use them for runs over 15 miles when I know that I've been pushing my legs.  It seems to reduce soreness the next day.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: never done the ice bath. I've taken ice cold showers when it is blazing hot outside but never any ice bath for sports related reasons.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since it was mentioned, stays on topic, and I am struggling for ideas today... ICE BATHS for recovery! Have you done them before? Did you find it helped any?



I'm one of those people who find ice baths to be extremely helpful. I use them after 20-mile MP runs, fulls, and ultras. I make sure I'm wearing a sweatshirt and open a beer right before I get in. When the beer is gone, it's time to get out. They're really easy to do at Disney if you use the trash can to carry the ice. I follow an ice bath up with putting on my compression gear and either lying back with my legs up the wall or skipping that and heading straight to a second beer.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Did it, hated it, felt no different than not doing it, opted not to do it again.  I rarely have issues with recovery in the sense of general soreness, at least nothing that a hot bath or shower, gentle stretching, and a little massage doesn't help. If I have mild injuries that benefit from it, I spot ice those. Mostly what I need after long and/or hard runs is rest - thanks to some autoimmune junk, lasting fatigue is the thing I battle most. Early bedtimes beats ice baths for that!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I love to put my feet in an ice bath after really long runs, especially if it was a hot run.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  In college, in giant trash can looking buckets/basins.  Shudder.  
I will do cold showers now and again but not ice.  One of those "I'm sure it could help, but I don't want to" kind of things.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Ice cold shower after a really hot run.  I am really hopeful this morning was the last one of those I do.  They keep claiming the first "fall" front will be through Houston tomorrow.  For Houston, that is the first front that drops the morning low below 65.....


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: after my half, I did an ice bath in the athletic training room at work the next day (perks!). It did help me a ton with how I was feeling. My recovery was pretty terrible after that race though lol. I went back to my apartment and laid on my couch all day. 

The plan for Dopey is to take cold dips in the pool.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *ICE BATHS for recovery!


ATTQOTD: Nope. Never tried one. Might try icing after a long run but I can’t see myself getting into a tub full of ice.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - Until the science supports the reported benefits, I'll pass. Just too uncomfortable for me. If I need something in my recovery phase, I fall back to compression tights. I know that some people swear by them. If it works for you, great. I'll still pass. Heck, I'd probably continue to pass if the science proved it to be beneficial.


----------



## mtnmjd

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since it was mentioned, stays on topic, and I am struggling for ideas today... ICE BATHS for recovery! Have you done them before? Did you find it helped any?



ATTQOTD: I've never used ice bath for run recovery, only after day one of a multi-day martial arts test. I am convinced my legs would not have been able to function on the 2nd day if I didn't sit in the ice bath the night before.
Most of my runs are followed by a day off so I don't really see the need for ice baths but I will probably take ice baths after the 10k and 1/2 in January for Dopey. 
Hmmm, do most of the refurbed Pop rooms have tubs?


----------



## flav

gjramsey said:


> Last summer in LA, it took almost 3 hours to go 45 miles to Disneyland.  That was by far the worst traffic experience in my life.


Between what I am reading on Yosemite and this, I might completely avoid California as a travel destination for next summer... So far, I only made refundable reservations.


----------



## cavepig

Never done an ice bath.  Closest was getting in the pool at times when it was very icy after running & that about did me in being so cold.


----------



## gjramsey

flav said:


> Between what I am reading on Yosemite and this, I might completely avoid California as a travel destination for next summer... So far, I only made refundable reservations.



I would go to Yosemite any time I get a chance.  That place is just special, even with the crowds. 

We were stupid driving LA, and probably would have made it faster on surface streets instead of Interstate.  We trusted google maps directions....


----------



## Wendy98

gjramsey said:


> I would go to Yosemite any time I get a chance.  That place is just special, even with the crowds.
> 
> We were stupid driving LA, and probably would have made it faster on surface streets instead of Interstate.  We trusted google maps directions....


We drove from Yosemite to Disneyland to Santa Monica.  I can't even describe the level of hell that was.  How do people live there and drive in that everyday?  10 lanes of traffic and not one of them moving.


----------



## Kazrak

Wendy98 said:


> We drove from Yosemite to Disneyland to Santa Monica.  I can't even describe the level of hell that was.  How do people live there and drive in that everyday?  10 lanes of traffic and not one of them moving.



My wife grew up in LA.  There's a reason she hates driving and refuses to drive on freeways.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  I’ve never done an ice bath.  It’s something I’ll probably try at least once eventually.  I do take very cold showers after a hot run.


----------



## mankle30

ATTQOTD: I have done an ice bath. 

Note: Draw a cool bath, have a few bags of ice nearby, then dump them in while you're already in the bath to cool the water down while you're in it already and it won't feel like you're doing a Polar Bear Swim in january. 

I've done it after long runs but haven't actually done it after the marathon and don't have any data on how effective it is. I have read that icing in general isn't the best for long-term healing but it helps more with "getting out there again sooner" by reducing swelling, although the swelling itself promotes long term healing. This is, however, for injuries. For recovery after a long run, I'm not sure.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Chocolate milk after a long run.  At the very least, it tastes really good.  When possible, I take cold baths, always after races.  I've never done a hot bath after a long run or an ice bath.  I don't know how much the cold bath helps, although at the very least I think it offers me an opportunity to decompress and relax.


----------



## LSUlakes

Few notes / reminders. 

1. Proof of time for marathon weekend must be submitted today. If my race Sunday went well and would have been a improvement over my other 10 mile race I would be very mad at the moment since the results arent posted yet. 

2. To any posters living in the Florida Panhandle, best of luck to you! This storm is getting big.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Chocolate milk after long runs/races! Tried an ice bath after my first half marathon and loved it! I regularly take hot baths with epsom salts after long runs and love that too. The ice bath is reserved for post-race (half marathons, and definitely did it post-marathon). Will have to try it with a beer next time though...!

And @flav, don't cancel anything! California is fabulous; Yosemite breathtaking. DH and I find every excuse to head back and visit different parts of the state, bringing with us a dose of patience for the traffic and an appetite for a few In n Out burgers (plus all the good wine)!


----------



## Kazrak

sourire said:


> And @flav, don't cancel anything! California is fabulous; Yosemite breathtaking. DH and I find every excuse to head back and visit different parts of the state, bringing with us a dose of patience for the traffic and an appetite for a few In n Out burgers (plus all the good wine)!



My son ended up going to college on the east coast.

The look of horror on his face when he realized he was going to be without In-N-Out Burgers until Christmas was truly a sight to behold.

(He's making do with Sonic and Friendly's, as far as I can tell.)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Kazrak said:


> My son ended up going to college on the east coast.
> 
> The look of horror on his face when he realized he was going to be without In-N-Out Burgers until Christmas was truly a sight to behold.
> 
> (He's making do with Sonic and Friendly's, as far as I can tell.)


Tell him to try Five Guys.


----------



## Capang

Kazrak said:


> My son ended up going to college on the east coast.
> 
> The look of horror on his face when he realized he was going to be without In-N-Out Burgers until Christmas was truly a sight to behold.
> 
> (He's making do with Sonic and Friendly's, as far as I can tell.)


Waitwaitwaitwait....which state still has Friendlys? They closed all of the ones in northeast ohio. I'll take a road trip for a Friendly Frank.


----------



## PCFriar80

Capang said:


> Waitwaitwaitwait....which state still has Friendlys? They closed all of the ones in northeast ohio. I'll take a road trip for a Friendly Frank.


Don't forget about the "Friendly Cola"!  "I'll have a coke with that".  We only have "Friendly Cola". My first job in the mid 70's when ice cream cones were 20 cents, 30 cents [M], and 40 cents [L].  Best job ever for a teen!  The only flavor I never warmed up to was maple walnut.  And yes we still have them here in CT.


----------



## Miranda

Capang said:


> Waitwaitwaitwait....which state still has Friendlys? They closed all of the ones in northeast ohio. I'll take a road trip for a Friendly Frank.


We still have them all over in New England.

But 5 Guys is way better than In-N-Out or Sonic or Friendly's.


----------



## Kazrak

BuckeyeBama said:


> Tell him to try Five Guys.



No Five Guys near him.  (We did look.)  He doesn't have a car, so his options are limited to what he can walk, take a bus, or catch a Lyft to.



Capang said:


> Waitwaitwaitwait....which state still has Friendlys? They closed all of the ones in northeast ohio. I'll take a road trip for a Friendly Frank.



Upstate New York, in this case, but see next quote...



Miranda said:


> We still have them all over in New England.
> 
> But 5 Guys is way better than In-N-Out or Sonic or Friendly's.



Really, the appeal for Friendly's is usually the ice cream more than the burger.

I'll take an animal-style INO burger over a 5G burger, but it's pretty close. 5G's fries are phenomenally better, which (sadly) isn't saying much.  Habit's better than either, and their onion rings are great, but they're pretty thin on the ground outside of California.


----------



## JulieODC

Yep - still some Friendlys hanging in there in MA! And in the freezer case at the grocery store!

I’m a wimp when it comes to cold water, so no ice baths here. I like Epsom salts....wish there were an alternative for showers though.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Just finished up my Chicago Marathon recap (link).  Finished in 3:41:14 and was unable to attain my goal of a negative split race.  But all things considered it was probably my 3rd best paced race with a +2:22 second half.  So with the roller coaster of the last year, I'll take it happily.  Shoutout to @CheapRunnerMike who ran with me the whole time and helped make the race much easier.  While our DIS meet shakeout was cancelled due to lightning, I was able to meet up with almost everyone through random circumstances.  Most importantly, I came out of the race just as healthy as when I entered (which is having a nagging ankle injury and a sore shin, but not worse!).  Now time to heal.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-Ice baths.....um, no thank you.   I used ice on my feet and knees for recovery but never taken the full ice plunge!

Traffic comments....DC traffic is no picnic either.   Love my small town but if I have to drive more than 30 miles north towards the city, it's a nightmare!

Love California!!  Anyone seen the new movie about climbing El Capitan at Yosemite that just came out?  It looks great.


----------



## sourire

Kazrak said:


> I'll take an animal-style INO burger over a 5G burger


We are east coasters, but DH and I wholeheartedly agree with you on this. It's become tradition over the last few years that our first stop after landing in CA, is to find the nearest INO. (I know, we might have a problem.) 



Slogger said:


> Love California!! Anyone seen the new movie about climbing El Capitan at Yosemite that just came out? It looks great.


Have tix to it on Friday evening in the city! Was a bit hard to find...none of the indie theatres in the burbs have it near us.


----------



## Princess KP

No to the ice baths, love California and YES to In N Out Burger! 

They had an In N Out pop up shop in Toronto a few years ago. We were hoping they would open a location here, but nope.


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> Few notes / reminders.
> 
> 1. Proof of time for marathon weekend must be submitted today. If my race Sunday went well and would have been a improvement over my other 10 mile race I would be very mad at the moment since the results arent posted yet.
> 
> 2. To any posters living in the Florida Panhandle, best of luck to you! This storm is getting big.



https://runsignup.com/Race/Results/17953/?remMeAttempt=#resultSetId-132119

I saw this posted on Facebook on Sunday, but, yeah, they should make it easier to find beside facebook


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
Race recovery for me is eating and drinking right afterwards which must include a banana. I do easy walking during the rest of the day.
I find sitting for long lengths of time following a half or full marathon just causes muscle aches.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since it was mentioned, stays on topic, and I am struggling for ideas today... ICE BATHS for recovery! Have you done them before? Did you find it helped any?


My chiropractor (who is not a runner, just an active, educated guy who likes to research things) researched the topic of ice baths and came to the conclusion that a hot bath was better. Increase blood flow and circulation, don't constrict it. I'm not sure which science says is better, but nothing feels better after a long run than a long hot shower. Especially after those races when you get chilled after you finish. So, I'm going with my chiro's theory!


----------



## dis_or_dat

Oh LA how I love thee!

Did it take me 45 min to drive 10 miles to work using every single short cut imaginable? Yes! I've had almost verbatim conversations as seen on SNL's The Californians.  I love HBO's Insecure too, it shows the "real" LA, not just the beaches and Beverly Hills.

Anyways, I grew up less than 5 minutes away from an In-n-Out and had no idea it was a thing!  But my favorite best burger came from a hole-in-the-wall dive bar known for their philly cheesesteaks.


----------



## kleph

PCFriar80 said:


> Looks like we may have Chamber of Commerce race conditions for you and the Hartford marathon.  Dry conditions, race start temps in the mid to upper 40s and only reaching the low 50's on Saturday.  Light NW winds.  Safe travels and good luck!



oh i have been watching. and it's unfolding almost exactly how i had hoped. so while my anxiety about the weather is easing up, my worries about being ill is increasing exponentially. but, right now, everything is a go. thanks for the heads up and the good wishes.

i've done ice baths in the past and find they help tremendously with recovery. but, keep in mind, you only need to get the water temperature down to about 40° or so and a 20-minute session is about the longest you need to go. i usually follow with a warm shower as well.


----------



## Waiting2goback

gjramsey said:


> Last summer in LA, it took almost 3 hours to go 45 miles to Disneyland.  That was by far the worst traffic experience in my life.



Well, LA is clearly the worst traffic there is, even worse than NY from what I hear.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since it was mentioned, stays on topic, and I am struggling for ideas today... ICE BATHS for recovery! Have you done them before? Did you find it helped any?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have done them and will do them again. I think it helped, and having a cold beer helps during the bath part. One issue I have is when I run during a home game I do not go home, so for those days no ice bath. Also should mention the ice bath is only used after 15 miles or more. My wife thinks is funny as I am getting in the tub and I make noises as I get it because its cold. lol



I tried an ice bath once and literally the next day I heard an interview with Meb and someone asked him if he did and he said no because it was t proven to help.  So, I figured why put myself through the torture if it isn't proven to help.   I do ice down my ankles after longer runs though.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Dis5150

JulieODC said:


> I like Epsom salts....wish there were an alternative for showers though.



Not the same as an Epsom bath but might be worth a try? I love her bounce back recovery bath bombs!

https://fluffyfizzies.com/collections/shower-products


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD

Ice baths have been a must for me this summer just because I need to bring my body temperature down after running in the central Florida heat. I also like them for post race or hard run since it seems to dull the soreness enough for me to not feel stiff so that I can comfortably get a shower. If it ever gets "cold" around here I like to do a warm bath instead. I also like to add salts to both ice and warm baths.
Note: amount of ice varies based on availability and level of soreness. Sometimes it's only about 20 ice cubes in cold water.


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> https://runsignup.com/Race/Results/17953/?remMeAttempt=#resultSetId-132119
> 
> I saw this posted on Facebook on Sunday, but, yeah, they should make it easier to find beside facebook



For whatever reason I could not find it. Thanks for posting it! It appears my watch time is a little slower than my chip time lol.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Has your watch time ever matched your chip time for a race? 

ATTQOTD: I rarely get it exact but I have been withing a second or two before. I would say I am normally withing 5-10 seconds. Never had a watch time with a faster result than the chip, which is a good thing IMO.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since it was mentioned, stays on topic, and I am struggling for ideas today... ICE BATHS for recovery! Have you done them before? Did you find it helped any?



I think I tried it once and I didn't find it very helpful. Personally, best recovery for me is walking around and eating/drinking. Maybe some compressions if certain areas feel tight or sore.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has your watch time ever matched your chip time for a race?


Exactly? No. I’ve been within seconds though.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

I thought that when I started running again a few weeks back, that I would have at least a month a half to get ready to run outside in the snow. Oops, my bad.


----------



## Kerry1957

I'm looking for advice regarding running with wet shoes/socks. My first trail marathon is Saturday in suburban Chicago and the original course is flooded up to three feet deep. The alternate 6.55 mile loop course will probably have two 30-feet sections with ankle depth water. So I'll get to slog through water 8 times.

I worried about blisters running 26 miles with wet feet. I've never run in Injinji toe socks; could they be helpful? Any other advice? I know....nothing new on race day.....Thanks!!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Nope. But it's been close - just depends on how well I managed to press the start button at the time I crossed the start mat.


----------



## PrincessV

Kerry1957 said:


> I'm looking for advise regarding running with wet shoes/socks. My first trail marathon is Saturday in suburban Chicago and the original course is flooded up to three feet deep. The alternate 6.55 mile loop course will probably have two 30-feet sections with ankle depth water. So I'll get to slog through water 8 times.
> 
> I worried about blisters running 26 miles with wet feet. I've never run in Injinji toe socks; could they be helpful? Any other advise? I know....nothing new on race day.....Thanks!!


I run in monsoon-like rain a lot here in FL and have never had a blister due to rain (only blister I've had was thanks to buddy-taping a broken toe), so it may just be that my feet aren't susceptible to blistering in the first place. I don't do anything special: I wear the same SmartWool socks I always wear for running and I use 2 Toms SportShield roll-on on a couple spots I know might be prone to friction, which I do for all long runs. Then I embrace the wet, splash through every puddle, and have fun! If you have a spot to keep them (pocket? Pouch?), it wouldn't be a terrible idea to bring a dry pair of extra socks in a Ziploc, just in case you want a switch mid-race.


----------



## Kerry1957

PrincessV said:


> Then I embrace the wet, splash through every puddle, and have fun!



Thank you! This sounds like the advice I would give someone (if I wasn't obsessing during my taper). SmartWool are also my sock of choice.


----------



## roxymama

Professor_Cookie said:


> I thought that when I started running again a few weeks back, that I would have at least a month a half to get ready to run outside in the snow. Oops, my bad.



ACK!!! TOO SOON!!

ATTQOTD:  My race on Sunday was only 1 second slower on my watch than official.  Which is why one of the photos at the finish line is me clicking my watch.  Races where I'm going for that good finish photo I always click few seconds later.
  I've had two races where I started my watch by accident in the corral and stopped it while going across the start line.  DOH!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has your watch time ever matched your chip time for a race?


Nope.  I don't wear a watch.


----------



## Dis5150

Kerry1957 said:


> I'm looking for advice regarding running with wet shoes/socks. My first trail marathon is Saturday in suburban Chicago and the original course is flooded up to three feet deep. The alternate 6.55 mile loop course will probably have two 30-feet sections with ankle depth water. So I'll get to slog through water 8 times.
> 
> I worried about blisters running 26 miles with wet feet. I've never run in Injinji toe socks; could they be helpful? Any other advise? I know....nothing new on race day.....Thanks!!



I love my Injinji socks! I wore them in the Little Rock Marathon this year and it poured down most of the race. I was completely soaked from head to toe and I did not get a single blister! Plus I am slow, so I was running in wet socks, shoes for almost 6 hours.


----------



## roxymama

Kerry1957 said:


> I'm looking for advice regarding running with wet shoes/socks. My first trail marathon is Saturday in suburban Chicago and the original course is flooded up to three feet deep. The alternate 6.55 mile loop course will probably have two 30-feet sections with ankle depth water. So I'll get to slog through water 8 times.
> 
> I worried about blisters running 26 miles with wet feet. I've never run in Injinji toe socks; could they be helpful? Any other advise? I know....nothing new on race day.....Thanks!!



I don't have much history to draw from, but I covered my feet (like every inch) in body glide before putting my normal wicking socks on this weekend.  But I was only contending with giant puddles and nothing ankle deep.  Made it out with minimal blister damage.   I had my hubby carry two baggies with pairs of dry socks, but once I got going I wasn't going to stop to change anything.  Stopping would be worse for me than getting a blister.


----------



## kleph

so, yeah, this is a story about alabama football. but it's also about athlete nutrition and might be helpful for endurance athletes.

_*How Alabama uses 2 beverages to help fuel players*

Not every resource at Alabama is a piece of expensive, high-tech equipment.

Some products are even available at your local grocery store or, for Crimson Tide football players, inside the refrigerators within the Alabama weight room and dining facility.

Stocked up inside of those refrigerators are two of Alabama's secret weapons.

One helps with building muscle. The other aids with muscle recovery while also promoting better sleep.

Fairlife milk and tart cherry juice._​
https://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2018/10/how_alabama_uses_2_beverages_t.html

and yes, @DopeyBadger there are links to the studies included.


----------



## BikeFan

Kerry1957 said:


> I'm looking for advice regarding running with wet shoes/socks. My first trail marathon is Saturday in suburban Chicago and the original course is flooded up to three feet deep. The alternate 6.55 mile loop course will probably have two 30-feet sections with ankle depth water. So I'll get to slog through water 8 times.
> 
> I worried about blisters running 26 miles with wet feet. I've never run in Injinji toe socks; could they be helpful? Any other advice? I know....nothing new on race day.....Thanks!!



8 water crossings!  Good luck and can't wait to hear how it goes!  
Good advice so far.  For trail events, I usually carry an extra pair or two of socks, and try to start with socks which wick water away from my feet pretty quickly.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD: On my last race my watch time was .04 of a second faster than my official time--so pretty darn close!  The problem was that my watch had me running about .4 of a mile short of the race distance, so that led to a huge discrepancy between my watch pace/mile and my official pace/mile...

I did an ice bath once and I'm not sure it helped at all.  It was unpleasant though, so there's that.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: My watch time is usually within a few seconds. I try to run across the finish line and then stop my watch, not try to do it at the exact same time. I am, however, usually discouraged at how terrible I am at running tangents based on my watch distance


----------



## Miranda

kleph said:


> so, yeah, this is a story about alabama football. but it's also about athlete nutrition and might be helpful for endurance athletes.
> 
> _*How Alabama uses 2 beverages to help fuel players*
> 
> Not every resource at Alabama is a piece of expensive, high-tech equipment.
> 
> Some products are even available at your local grocery store or, for Crimson Tide football players, inside the refrigerators within the Alabama weight room and dining facility.
> 
> Stocked up inside of those refrigerators are two of Alabama's secret weapons.
> 
> One helps with building muscle. The other aids with muscle recovery while also promoting better sleep.
> 
> Fairlife milk and tart cherry juice._​
> https://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2018/10/how_alabama_uses_2_beverages_t.html
> 
> and yes, @DopeyBadger there are links to the studies included.


I buy the Fairlife chocolate milk for recovery drink.   It lasts longer than regular milk, and I only use it for that purpose, so it needs to last a while!


----------



## GreatLakes

I finally have a little time to go back through some QOTDs and the thread.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is something you would like to experience at the parks that is not currently offered? The sky is the limit here folks, so dream big!



A stay in the castle suite was my first thought but a week shadowing whatever they call the I.T. Infrastructure manager/director would probably be my real answer.  Whomever is the top I.T. guy in systems for WDW, not all of Disney or even all of P&R.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post race recovery, what do you do to recover? How soon before you get your next run in?



My one constant is continued motion.  No matter how long or how hard I run I always walk a bit after.  If it is a really hot day, really long run, or a really hard track session I either take a cold shower (no hot water at all) or ice bath.  I also try to hydrate and grab some protein after a hard run.  I should use my CEP compression socks more often but I literally forget I have them most of the time.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since it was mentioned, stays on topic, and I am struggling for ideas today... ICE BATHS for recovery! Have you done them before? Did you find it helped any?



Love them.  I think cold immersion (or cold exposure in general) is a great tool for health.  This page has some info I found enlightening on the subject.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has your watch time ever matched your chip time for a race?



I am almost always withing a few seconds.  I err on the side of worst case scenario and start my watch at the first timing strip and stop it at the last.



Kerry1957 said:


> I'm looking for advice regarding running with wet shoes/socks. My first trail marathon is Saturday in suburban Chicago and the original course is flooded up to three feet deep. The alternate 6.55 mile loop course will probably have two 30-feet sections with ankle depth water. So I'll get to slog through water 8 times.
> 
> I worried about blisters running 26 miles with wet feet. I've never run in Injinji toe socks; could they be helpful? Any other advise? I know....nothing new on race day.....Thanks!!



I slather Aquaphor on my feet.  Between the toes, along both sides, where the ball of your foot contacts the sock, everywhere.  It helps tremendously.  Shoes that drain well are also important which many trail shoes will do.  I would avoid "waterproof" as they trap water that gets in.  I always though of them more for the wet roads or snow and not trail running where water is more likely to come in over the lip.

Many trail races have larger aid stations that have more than just water tables.  They have areas to sit and fuel up, espeically if the marathon is the short event for an ultra.  People care towels and socks and dry their feet and change socks often at these stops.  If you do I'd carry Aquaphor or Vaseline to reapply after each change.


----------



## Kerry1957

BikeFan said:


> 8 water crossings!  Good luck and can't wait to hear how it goes!
> Good advice so far.  For trail events, I usually carry an extra pair or two of socks, and try to start with socks which wick water away from my feet pretty quickly.



The intention of the course officials was never to have any water crossings, but the only semi-dry trail available has two natural low spots that flood during heavy rains. I run on these trails 3 times a week so have a pretty good idea where the wet spots will be and how deep they will be.

My current plan is to wear my SmartWools, have a dry pair of Inijinji in my pocket just in case, and as we say here in Chicago "embrace the suck". Then keep smiling and have a great first marathon.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Hi all! Not sure if this was posted before:

https://www.runnersworld.com/races-places/a23454338/lululemon-strava-ghost-race/
Just in time for the trick-or-treating season, activewear brand Lululemon is partnering with the popular running app Strava to launch the Ghost Race, a series of virtual 8K races in 12 different cities across the map. Registration is open from October 1 to 15, then from October 12 to 21, you can race your local course as many times as you wish, competing to see who bests the leaderboard in each city.

While the Ghost Race course details and directions are mapped out on Strava, the various routes’ start and finish lines are also marked on the physical roads, like a pop-up competition. But unlike standard road races, there are no crack-of-dawn start times or overcrowded corrals; instead, you can complete the route as you please, making sure to save your race on Strava once finished.

For those who do want company, Lululemon ambassadors will be leading runs throughout the two-week window. There will also be occasional cheer squads out on the course to encourage runners’ Ghost attempts—and don’t worry, there won’t be any “boos” from the crowd.

And just because it’s a virtual race doesn’t mean you don’t get swag. Each course will provide water, snacks, and drinks, as well as Lululemon freebies to participants.

All finishers will also be invited to a post-race party in their respective cities on Saturday, October 20 called Ghost Race x Night Moves, with art, live music, and—let’s hope—some “Thriller” dance moves.

If you live near San Francisco,Atlanta, Central Park or the West Side in New York City, Pasadena or Santa Monica, California, Washington, Chicago, West Philadelphia or East Philadelphia, or Edmonton, Montreal, Vancouver, Calgary, or Toronto, you can check out your local course on Strava now. Then, come midnight on October 1st, you can visit theghostrace.lululemon.com to get the details on events, prizes, and more happening in your area. It’s ghost time.

https://theghostrace.lululemon.com/

Rumors are that a 25% off code to lululemon comes with the completion badge.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Nope, I can never remember to turn the darn thing off right away, and the one time I did is when they snapped my picture!


----------



## Capang

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: Nope, I can never remember to turn the darn thing off right away, and the one time I did is when they snapped my picture!


^^^this. I never remember to turn it off. I can't even remember to pause it while I change my interval timer during training runs.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: No, I always start my watch a second or two early. I want chip time (or gun time for small non-chip races) to be LESS than what my watch is showing. That way when the official results are posted, I'm never disappointed.


----------



## Princess KP

dis_or_dat said:


> Hi all! Not sure if this was posted before:
> 
> https://www.runnersworld.com/races-places/a23454338/lululemon-strava-ghost-race/
> Just in time for the trick-or-treating season, activewear brand Lululemon is partnering with the popular running app Strava to launch the Ghost Race, a series of virtual 8K races in 12 different cities across the map. Registration is open from October 1 to 15, then from October 12 to 21, you can race your local course as many times as you wish, competing to see who bests the leaderboard in each city.
> 
> While the Ghost Race course details and directions are mapped out on Strava, the various routes’ start and finish lines are also marked on the physical roads, like a pop-up competition. But unlike standard road races, there are no crack-of-dawn start times or overcrowded corrals; instead, you can complete the route as you please, making sure to save your race on Strava once finished.
> 
> For those who do want company, Lululemon ambassadors will be leading runs throughout the two-week window. There will also be occasional cheer squads out on the course to encourage runners’ Ghost attempts—and don’t worry, there won’t be any “boos” from the crowd.
> 
> And just because it’s a virtual race doesn’t mean you don’t get swag. Each course will provide water, snacks, and drinks, as well as Lululemon freebies to participants.
> 
> All finishers will also be invited to a post-race party in their respective cities on Saturday, October 20 called Ghost Race x Night Moves, with art, live music, and—let’s hope—some “Thriller” dance moves.
> 
> If you live near San Francisco,Atlanta, Central Park or the West Side in New York City, Pasadena or Santa Monica, California, Washington, Chicago, West Philadelphia or East Philadelphia, or Edmonton, Montreal, Vancouver, Calgary, or Toronto, you can check out your local course on Strava now. Then, come midnight on October 1st, you can visit theghostrace.lululemon.com to get the details on events, prizes, and more happening in your area. It’s ghost time.
> 
> https://theghostrace.lululemon.com/
> 
> Rumors are that a 25% off code to lululemon comes with the completion badge.


Thanks! I just signed up for it. Mainly so I can get the coupon. I was just about to order some stuff but think I will wait a week.


----------



## JeffW

Kerry1957 said:


> The intention of the course officials was never to have any water crossings, but the only semi-dry trail available has two natural low spots that flood during heavy rains. I run on these trails 3 times a week so have a pretty good idea where the wet spots will be and how deep they will be.
> 
> My current plan is to wear my SmartWools, have a dry pair of Inijinji in my pocket just in case, and we say here in Chicago "embrace the suck". Then keep smiling and have a great first marathon.



Probably too close to race day for major changes, but my answer is Brooks Cascadia GTX (Gore-tex) shoes, SmartWool socks (with a backup pair in the pocket), and extremely liberal use of BodyGlide.  Never had a problem with that combination.  The Cascadia GTX is a great show, if it works for your feet/pronation/etc


----------



## Kazrak

ATTQOTD: I've never had a dedicated run watch before, so I've generally been tracking via Strava or Fitbit Blaze.  I try to start it as I cross the starting line, but don't generally stop it right as I cross the finish line.

Strava being Strava, I've generally had issues with it deciding to add pauses, so my tracked times are typically slightly under my official chip time anyway.

Closest I have is the 2017 Light Side Half, two seconds off.  Chip time 3:13:54, Strava time 3:13:52.  (14.09 miles, because phone GPS.  Makes my pace look a lot more impressive that way!)


----------



## LSUlakes

Today has provided some of the most intense live streaming weather coverage I have ever seen. For a while I thought I witnessed what was two storm chasers last moments on Earth. As interesting as I find all of the storm stuff to be, the devastation left behind is sad. My thoughts and prayers go out to those that are impacted by this storm and those who it will impact over the next 48 hours.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kleph said:


> so, yeah, this is a story about alabama football. but it's also about athlete nutrition and might be helpful for endurance athletes.
> 
> _*How Alabama uses 2 beverages to help fuel players*
> 
> Not every resource at Alabama is a piece of expensive, high-tech equipment.
> 
> Some products are even available at your local grocery store or, for Crimson Tide football players, inside the refrigerators within the Alabama weight room and dining facility.
> 
> Stocked up inside of those refrigerators are two of Alabama's secret weapons.
> 
> One helps with building muscle. The other aids with muscle recovery while also promoting better sleep.
> 
> Fairlife milk and tart cherry juice._​
> https://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2018/10/how_alabama_uses_2_beverages_t.html
> 
> and yes, @DopeyBadger there are links to the studies included.



Both appear to be solid additions.  Might consider switching over from regular chocolate milk to Fairlife.  I tend to do cherries in my oatmeal for the inflammatory properties, but probably not at the level as a juice concentrate would be.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has your watch time ever matched your chip time?



ATTQOTD: I highly doubt it but I've never actually checked. I can be a bit of a giraffe with my head in the clouds so I always start it a few seconds early to avoid forgetting. I try to stop it after I exit the finishers chute but usually don't remember. One time I left it running for over a half hour after the race. My average pace was pretty messed up for that one!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I am getting better at stopping my Nike App after a race but it is not my top priority to match exactly.
My worst timing was after my first half... I stopped it 47minutes after finishing, in the runDisney bus going back to the resort. My averages will forever be skewed because of Mickey photo ops!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have no idea if my Garmin has ever matched up with my official time.  It's not something I've ever thought to check.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I don’t use a watch, but do use the Nike run app.  That and my official time have never matched up.  I always start it a few seconds before crossing the starting line and don’t stop it until i’m out of the way when i’m finished.


----------



## avondale

PrincessV said:


> I tried it: hated it and felt no different than I did just taking a regular shower. In the heat of FL summer, I often jump in my pool after a run to bring down my core temp - but my pool temp is around 90, so nothing like an ice bath! After cold long runs, I like a _hot_ bath.
> 
> 
> All the times you've tried the new insoles - have they been at the same time of day, or varying times? And were you wearing the same shoes (or lack of shoes) immediately beforehand, or different shoes at different times? I ask because, while I don't use insoles beyond the sockliners that come with them, my running shoes can feel markedly different depending on what I had on my feet before putting them on. Barefoot first thing in the morning, for instance, vs. after wearing Birkenstocks all day before an evening run. Obviously, my running shoes don't change from day to day or hour to hour, but how they feel does, depending on what my feet were used to in the hours before. Could it be something like that?


 
Returning late to this because of lots of work....   I don't recall now for sure what was happening with my feet immediately before.    But I hadn't been doing anything differently than with previous versions of the insoles.  I do weekday runs after work, so before that I'm wearing loafers.  Weekend runs may be morning or afternoon, so that varies.  It just never made a difference before, and that's what is puzzling me.

I never go barefoot...my feet are always cold unless I'm running.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I'm usually so excited to be finished with my race and focused on medals/food/recovery/photos that I forget to stop the FitBit for a while.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has your watch time ever matched your chip time for a race?


ATTQOTD: I never stop it right as I cross the finish line so it’s usually a few seconds off


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has your watch time ever matched your chip time for a race?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I rarely get it exact but I have been withing a second or two before. I would say I am normally withing 5-10 seconds. Never had a watch time with a faster result than the chip, which is a good thing IMO.



I use RunKeeper and no it doesn't match.  For my first race ever I tried to start it right when I crossed but then had issues getting it back into my arm band and I had to stop on the course for like 30 seconds to fix it.  It got my so anxious. I swore I would never do it again.  So now I start it and get it all situated when the gun goes off so by the time my corral starts I'm ready to go.  And then at the end of the race I never remember to turn it off for at least a couple of minutes.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
Never.  Not once.  Not with runkeeper or with Garmin.  I think the Garmin is closer but that is because it is less effort to push a button on the watch than hold the phone and hope it does not get jostled out of my hand and onto the pavement where it would be trampled.  But it does not bother me that the time does not match, the distance does not match either. Also, I understand my devices lack both precision and accuracy so I am not going to go to great lengths to push a button exactly at the timing mat.


----------



## Miranda

Garmin Question (specifically the VA3 if it matters):  Does anyone know if there is a way to disable the button temporarily?  I'm pretty sure the answer is no, and I guess that would make it difficult to re-enable it, but I figured I would see if any experts know.    When I am working out, I often manage to pause my watch with my wrist and don't realize it for sometimes as much as 10 minutes later.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Are you influenced by things that elite runners do? For example are you more inclined to purchase a product they have used or a training method they endorse? 

ATTQOTD: My answer has to be yes and no. Do I go out of my way to purchase item "x" because athlete "y" used it and had great results, my answer would be no. But I also think if a particular item has a lot of positive results, over time that thing will become more mainstream. Other companies will make a similar item, and the older products would be replaced by it, thus leaving me with no choice but to purchase it.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you influenced by things that elite runners do? For example are you more inclined to purchase a product they have used or a training method they endorse?


No, I only know of a few elite runners. I just go with what’s worked for me thus far. I will say I tend to prefer name brand type items over smaller brand items. I think that’s mostly a trust thing.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTOQTD:  Not really.  Elite runners are like foreign creatures to me.  I don't exist in that realm so it never really occurs to me that items they use would work for me.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you influenced by things that elite runners do? For example are you more inclined to purchase a product they have used or a training method they endorse?



If elite runners purchase their running shoes on Joes New Balance, eat pizza, ice cream, drink beer, and use blowing leaves as a cool down post run then yes I'm influenced.  Otherwise, no.


----------



## MissLiss279

Miranda said:


> Garmin Question (specifically the VA3 if it matters):  Does anyone know if there is a way to disable the button temporarily?  I'm pretty sure the answer is no, and I guess that would make it difficult to re-enable it, but I figured I would see if any experts know.    When I am working out, I often manage to pause my watch with my wrist and don't realize it for sometimes as much as 10 minutes later.


I don’t know about the VA3, but my Fenix 5s has a ‘Lock Keys’ option. To unlock, you just have to hold down any button for a few seconds.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I am usually interested to hear about what they are doing or using but it doesn’t influence my decisions to buy anything. 

Yesterday’s QOTD: My watch never matches up with chip time. I think in the end, I would rather have a finish line photo of me looking up and hopefully smiling rather than one of me looking down stoping my watch.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Elite runners?  No.  Running bloggers/reviewers?  Yes.  I have found out about a lot of products through various running blogs or YouTube reviewers and purchased them.  Off the top of my head, JayBird earbuds, Noxgear Tracer360, my beloved Altra shoes, Flipbelt, my Scosche HRM that I had to pair with my Garmin 220 before I upgraded to the VA3, Huma gels, ProCompression socks, probably Sparkle Skirts... there's probably more.  I am basically a sucker for marketing but I have loved all these products!


----------



## Miranda

MissLiss279 said:


> I don’t know about the VA3, but my Fenix 5s has a ‘Lock Keys’ option. To unlock, you just have to hold down any button for a few seconds.


Hrm, the VA3 only has a lock screen option to lock the touchscreen, although now I'm reading someone complaining in the Garmin forums about how when this is on he has to hold the button for > 3 seconds to pause/resume/stop activities, so maybe that is what I'm looking for.  I'd need to remember to disable it (or use the long presses) when running... my issue is mainly when doing other activities, I tilt (<-- apparently I got censored for using a 4 letter word for a rooster there ) my wrist back far enough to press it.  I thought it was just things like pushups where I was hitting it, but I managed to do it again today I think while I was on a rower.


----------



## Capang

QTTQOTD: No. They are running a different race than I am. They're products and training plans would be useless to me. I don't run to win anything. I just run a race to prove to myself I can finish or to beat my own time.


----------



## SarahDisney

Miranda said:


> Hrm, the VA3 only has a lock screen option to lock the touchscreen, although now I'm reading someone complaining in the Garmin forums about how when this is on he has to hold the button for > 3 seconds to pause/resume/stop activities, so maybe that is what I'm looking for.  I'd need to remember to disable it (or use the long presses) when running... my issue is mainly when doing other activities, I tilt (<-- apparently I got censored for using a 4 letter word for a rooster there ) my wrist back far enough to press it.  I thought it was just things like pushups where I was hitting it, but I managed to do it again today I think while I was on a rower.



I don't know if this would help, but theres a way to switch where the button is (so that you're wearing it on the other side and it's a little further from your wrist). Its somewhere in the settings. It might be worth giving that a try. You'll still be hitting the scroll-y thing on the side, but that seems like less of a problem.

EDIT: it's under setting, then go to system, and change the orientation. And then you probably also want to switch the parts of the band.


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  Not really influenced by elites but I do want to try those fancy Nike shoes they're all wearing.  This is true even though Nikes generally don't fit me well and they will probably kill my knees!  I have been influenced by what others on this board do and wear though....

By the way Fall finally arrived in Houston.  The T&D was down over 20 degrees today relative to Tuesday.  And my average HR was down almost 10bpm relative to last Thursday when I did the exact same run!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I'm influenced by the articles I read about their determination or positive thinking or overcoming adversity etc etc.  But I'm also influenced by the same type of thing from everyday runners as well.  As far as actual gear and training plans, etc.  Probably not to a huge extent.  Maybe a tiny bit?  I almost get scared away by things like the Nike shoes...well those can't be for me?


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Today has provided some of the most intense live streaming weather coverage I have ever seen. For a while I thought I witnessed what was two storm chasers last moments on Earth. As interesting as I find all of the storm stuff to be, the devastation left behind is sad. My thoughts and prayers go out to those that are impacted by this storm and those who it will impact over the next 48 hours.


I'm right there with you, @LSUlakes. The footage coming out of Mexico Beach this morning is just crushing... not surprising to me at all - it's exactly what I expected - but actually seeing it is tough. It looks exactly as I remember our home island after Hugo, making it extra poignant, I guess. Hoping against hope those homes that are just _gone_ were empty and people didn't try to ride it out there.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you influenced by things that elite runners do? For example are you more inclined to purchase a product they have used or a training method they endorse?


ATTQOTD: I wouldn't say they influence me any more than other outlets, but sure - if it works for Meb, I'm willing to give it a try! As a "mature" runner, I found Meb's insistence that extra rest for masters is a good thing reassuring, for example. I've watched any endurance adventure racing broadcasts I could find for many years (Eco Challenge, anyone? Boundless? love 'em!), and I get a lot of ideas from them about things I might want to try - different kinds of layers for dealing with varying temps, nutrition, etc.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Attqotd: I don’t follow what any elites do. What it takes for them to get an edge on their competition is quite different that what it takes for me to get better than myself.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you influenced by things that elite runners do? For example are you more inclined to purchase a product they have used or a training method they endorse?



I'm going with the old standby answer of "it depends." I won't buy a pair of shoes just because some guy ran sub-2:02 in them (I'm not a fan of Nike in general, really, though I will admit those shoes do seem to perform as advertised), but I did get hooked on Tailwind after I read about some top ultra runners and triathletes using it with great success. I'll also make adjustments to my tri training based on reading analysis and discussion of the top athletes' bike setup, aero positioning, and swim stroke. I think I'm more inclined to data-driven changes than buying a particular shirt because a certain athlete is wearing one. It's why I read almost everything DC Rainmaker writes about gadgets and training tools.


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> I don't know if this would help, but theres a way to switch where the button is (so that you're wearing it on the other side and it's a little further from your wrist). Its somewhere in the settings. It might be worth giving that a try. You'll still be hitting the scroll-y thing on the side, but that seems like less of a problem.
> 
> EDIT: it's under setting, then go to system, and change the orientation. And then you probably also want to switch the parts of the band.


Oh... I did try changing the orientation before but I found out it's really hard to put a watch on upside down or on a different wrist and I stopped doing it, although today I did move it to my other wrist after I noticed it paused.  I never thought to change the band to fix the issue of "this is really awkward to do".


----------



## Miranda

PrincessV said:


> I've watched any endurance adventure racing broadcasts I could find for many years (Eco Challenge, anyone? Boundless? love 'em!)


I've never heard of Boundless, but I LOVED the Eco-Challenge!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I really don't even pay attention to the products that they use, but I do pay attention to the things that they have done in training to improve their performance and prevent injuries. Like most here I am more influenced by people who run more like I do, but I don't ignore what the elites do.


----------



## soar2878

Bree said:


> Y’all can read the details about my dismal half in my journal. Here is the cliff notes version:
> 
> Under the Oaks Half Marathon on Jekyll island in Georgia is a gorgeous course. It loops the island. You run along the ocean, through a tiny residential neighborhood, under canopies of Oak Trees, over wooden bridges, through a historical district of mansions and back to the start. It’s just beautiful. The last three miles has zero shade. And it was miserably hot and humid even with a 7:30am start.
> 
> I was hoping to cut time off my current PR of 2:13:38. Pneumonia knocked me on my *** more than I thought and I was not nearly recovered enough. I was stubborn and saw the race through and looking back that was probably stupid. I’ve slept so much over the last few days. Anyway, it took me 2:47:13 to drag my body over the finish line.
> 
> I’d love to run this race again. I left Georgia yesterday feeling like I had unfinished business.




 I ran Under the Oaks also and it was a great race.

However after spending the night in a hotel room without air conditioning and waking up every hour, I wasn't at my best either.

Next year, I am crushing my time on that course.


----------



## PrincessV

Miranda said:


> I've never heard of Boundless, but I LOVED the Eco-Challenge!


Boundless is on Amazon Prime now - definitely worth checking out! Simon Donato and Paul Trebilcock trying their hand at all kinds of different major endurance races. And did you hear that Burnett's putting together a new Eco-Challenge?!


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you influenced by things that elite runners do? For example are you more inclined to purchase a product they have used or a training method they endorse?



ATTQOTD: The closest I get to elite runners are you folks here.  I've bought some stuff recommended by @Miranda before (we know each other on another forum) - I'm pretty sure she's the one that pointed me at RaceDots, for example.

I will say that hanging out here has me thinking a lot more critically about my equipment.  Sneakers, especially, although I've bought two Garmins now since joining here...


----------



## jennamfeo

Hiiii! I have been creeping and trying to catch up. I am off my vacation now and have my race recap almost done. I had a terrible time at Disneyland so I can't wait to write about that.   But first, I'll catch up on QOTD's.

*QOTD: *Post race recovery, what do you do to recover? How soon before you get your next run in?

If runDisney has taught me anything, it’s that my body needs to keep moving after a race. The first time I did a runDisney weekend I did the Dumbo Double Dare, after the 10k we did Disneyland and it was great but after the Half we got in the car and drove down to San Diego. My legs were TOAST. They got all tight and I could barely walk. It was the worst.

So, keep me moving and get me some food and booze. I am all set after that.

As for running again after?.... Depends on my goals. But I should probably start training for Dopey now, huh?...

*QOTD: *Since it was mentioned, stays on topic, and I am struggling for ideas today... ICE BATHS for recovery! Have you done them before? Did you find it helped any?

Nope. Never. Actually, after my second Triathlon I got into the hot tub at my in laws house and that was glorious. I am intrigued about these recovery bath bombs though.

*QOTD: *Has your watch time ever matched your chip time for a race?

I am really bad at hitting the buttons on my watch at the right times, so I am going to go with no. But on this topic, my GPS got messed up at my race on Sunday and my Garmin cut me short on my race, which made Strava cut me short and didn’t give me my new HM PR recognition. Runkeeper was totally fine though. Super weird and irritating.

*QOTD: *Are you influenced by things that elite runners do? For example are you more inclined to purchase a product they have used or a training method they endorse?

No. I am not an elite and will never be an elite. I am influenced by what they say and that motivates me, but not by their brand.


----------



## KSellers88

I'm back from Disney (have been since Tuesday, but then Hurricane Michael had me running around like a mad woman). We leave for Destin tomorrow (30ish miles from where Michael made landfall, but apparently our condo is fine). I was supposed to be running the 30A half this weekend but it has been cancelled. so now I have to find another half marathon for my 12 in one year goal. We are all safe though and got really lucky, so this minor inconvenience for me is nothing compared to what people are going through right now. I will try to remember as many QOTDs as I can (cheating using @jennamfeo's post above, LOL).

I normally have trouble eating right after a half marathon or full, but I try to drink as much water as possible. Around an hour or two after I'm normally able to eat and I usually want pizza. I wait about a week before running again after a full and run the next day after a half. 
I do not like being cold, so no ice baths for me!
I barely remember to charge my watch, much less hit it as I cross the start and finish lines on time...so no. LOL
I really, really want some of those 4% Nike shoes, but that would be a total waste of money for me. Other than that, I just look up to elite runners.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you influenced by things that elite runners do? For example are you more inclined to purchase a product they have used or a training method they endorse?


ATTQOTD: No. I am probably more influenced by other experienced runners (like most of us on this thread) than someone is who is in a totally different league.


----------



## FFigawi

One quick comment on yesterday's question about starting and stopping your Garmin at the start/finish mats: be very careful where your wrist is in relation to your bib when you stop your Garmin. My bib did not record at the finish of the full at Disney a few years ago, and Track Shack thinks it was because my watch was right next to the sensor in my bib since i had my arm at mid-chest level as I pushed the buttons. I'm not sure I buy this reasoning, but whatever the cause, I had to provide them with photos from throughout the race, video from the finish line, and my Garmin data file before they would restore me to the list of finishers. I was using this race as my qualifier for Comrades, so it was a fairly stressful week while getting this resolved.


----------



## cavepig

jennamfeo said:


> No. I am not an elite and will never be an elite. I am influenced by what they say and that motivates me, but not by their brand.


Pretty much my exact thoughts so I'll borrow


----------



## jennamfeo

I posted my race recap from my Half Marathon on Sunday on my journal if you wanna read it! (LINK)


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Like others, it is the mindset of Elite runners that influence me, their attitude while racing, some of their advice. Eventually, we all benefit from other runners’ lessons, be it physical, mental or équipement improvements. And thanks for sharing here!



jennamfeo said:


> I had a terrible time at Disneyland so I can't wait to write about that.


 Can’t wait to read... Planning to go next summer.


----------



## Miranda

PrincessV said:


> Boundless is on Amazon Prime now - definitely worth checking out! Simon Donato and Paul Trebilcock trying their hand at all kinds of different major endurance races. And did you hear that Burnett's putting together a new Eco-Challenge?!


I will check it out!  And no I didn't hear that, wooo!  I hope it's as good as the earlier seasons... there was 1-2 later on that had some celebrities (like the Playboy Bunny team sticks in my mind) and it seemed easier than in the beginning.  I really just enjoyed the regular racers more.  I love shows about crazy endurance stuff that I'd never be able to do, like there was a show that was on like 3-4 seasons Everest: Beyond the Limit where it followed various climbers the whole season.



Kazrak said:


> ATTQOTD: The closest I get to elite runners are you folks here.  I've bought some stuff recommended by @Miranda before (we know each other on another forum) - I'm pretty sure she's the one that pointed me at RaceDots, for example.


Haha, probably... I love my Dots!  I forgot those in my list.


----------



## PrincessV

Miranda said:


> I love shows about crazy endurance stuff that I'd never be able to do, like there was a show that was on like 3-4 seasons Everest: Beyond the Limit where it followed various climbers the whole season.


LOL, are we related?! LOVED the Everest show, too!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you influenced by things that elite runners do? For example are you more inclined to purchase a product they have used or a training method they endorse?



I think people have to be careful about what they incorporate into their training from elites and that is for any sport.  

First, their job is training.  They don't train in conjunction with their job.  A great example is effort vs rest.  An elite runner can put in a session or split session on the edge but can spend the remaining 20 hours of the day resting.  Us normal Joe's that have to also work 8 hours, commute 2, take care of a toddler for 4, and do housework after they go to bed for an hour and then finally get to bed can't put in the necessary rest to train like an elite.  It will end in injury or an immune system so weak we spend months a year sick.  

Second, there is the simple question of ROI.  Risking injury or illness due to increased training intensity for 30 seconds off a marathon time isn't worth it for us while it might be for them.  Those 30 seconds could be worth $100,000 while for us it is only worth a 30 second faster time.

I will look at their methodology and see what is working for them but I always look at it through the lens of adjusting it for a normal person.  Products I generally don't care about.  Recovery products I will look at and may incorporate it into my routine but I'm not buying a $5,000 recovery contraption even if it works wonders.



Miranda said:


> Oh... I did try changing the orientation before but I found out it's really hard to put a watch on upside down or on a different wrist and I stopped doing it, although today I did move it to my other wrist after I noticed it paused.  I never thought to change the band to fix the issue of "this is really awkward to do".



If you change the orientation also move the band around so you are not putting it on upside down, it is right-side up with the button on the other side.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD:  As others have said, I’m not influenced by what elites use.  I do really like reading what they say/about them.


----------



## Bree

QOTD: I’ve only been influenced by Shalene Flanagan’s cookbook. There’s some good recipes in there. Who knew quinoa heated up with almond milk would taste so good!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Chicago race recap posted!


----------



## AFwifelife

Could someone give me a few measurements of last year’s Marathon Weekend medals? Making some medal pouch holders and don’t want to make the pockets too small.


----------



## PCFriar80

AFwifelife said:


> Could someone give me a few measurements of last year’s Marathon Weekend medals? Making some medal pouch holders and don’t want to make the pockets too small.


I ran the 10K and 1/2, and both medals are in the 4 inch diameter range, the 1/2 slightly under and the 10K slightly over,  The irregularities in both medals are due to character features extending outside of the circular core medal design.  I read some eye witness testimonies from folks who ran Chicago and saw the 2019 medals that they may be a "little bigger" for next years marathon weekend.  I have no scientific or mathematical proof to verify that , just what I read!

ETA:  An e-mail to RunDisney may help with the specific dimensions.


----------



## Slogger

AFwifelife said:


> Could someone give me a few measurements of last year’s Marathon Weekend medals? Making some medal pouch holders and don’t want to make the pockets too small.



I don't have last year's medals but I am curious....what are medal pouch holders?   Do you have a pic?


----------



## AFwifelife

Slogger said:


> I don't have last year's medals but I am curious....what are medal pouch holders?   Do you have a pic?



Not my picture but something like this. 
 
A fancier way to carry them around and protect them.


----------



## roxymama

I want to change my answer to today's Qotd.   I bought a sparkley pink visor for performance enhancement because disboard elite @CheapRunnerMike wears them.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  As far as equipment goes, I use what works for me.  If I am going to try something new, I will test it before using it in a race.  Endorsement from elite runners matters very little to me on that front.

That said, U.S. Olympian Jared Ward shares the same religious faith as I do and since part of our faith is no alcohol or coffee, I pay closer attention to his diet as I know that he doesn't consume them either.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

AFwifelife said:


> Not my picture but something like this.
> View attachment 357654
> A fancier way to carry them around and protect them.


Also a great way to prevent your Dopey medal haul from windchiming while Drinking Around the World®



roxymama said:


> I want to change my answer to today's Qotd.   I bought a sparkley pink visor for performance enhancement because disboard elite @CheapRunnerMike wears them.


Do not underestimate the power of the Sparkle!


----------



## Kazrak

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Also a great way to prevent your Dopey medal haul from windchiming while Drinking Around the World®



While I can understand the sentiment, I'm of the opinion that anyone who can complete the Dopey Challenge is allowed to clank when they walk.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Kazrak said:


> While I can understand the sentiment, I'm of the opinion that anyone who can complete the Dopey Challenge is allowed to clank when they walk.


Agreed!  Chime on chimers


----------



## LSUlakes

kbenson13 said:


> By the way Fall finally arrived in Houston. The T&D was down over 20 degrees today relative to Tuesday. And my average HR was down almost 10bpm relative to last Thursday when I did the exact same run!



It was nice here today and tomorrow morning is going to be AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races!!!!

13 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Salt Lake City Haunted Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
13 - @kleph  - Hartford Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
13 - @Sanchez  - The Dam Tri/Lake Murray (NG / N/A)
14 - @SarahDisney  - NYRR Staten Island Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
14 - @gjramsey  - Cypress Texas 10 (NG / N/A)
14 - @KSellers88  - 30A Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
14 - @MissLiss279  - Prairie Fire Half Marathon (1:59:00 / N/A)

My apologies to posting the list late. I thought I had already done so. Hope yall have a great race and we look forward to hearing how it went! If you would like to revise your goal, just let me know and I will make the adjustment in the OP.


----------



## flav

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races!!!!
> 
> 13 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Salt Lake City Haunted Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 13 - @kleph  - Hartford Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 13 - @Sanchez  - The Dam Tri/Lake Murray (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @SarahDisney  - NYRR Staten Island Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @gjramsey  - Cypress Texas 10 (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @KSellers88  - 30A Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @MissLiss279  - Prairie Fire Half Marathon (1:59:00 / N/A)
> 
> My apologies to posting the list late. I thought I had already done so. Hope yall have a great race and we look forward to hearing how it went! If you would like to revise your goal, just let me know and I will make the adjustment in the OP.


Good luck all!

And that post just made me realise that there is only one month left before my next half!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: Shoes are a weakness, so if I see some that I think look cool I will look into them. I've never actually purchased the absolute top of the line shoes that elites wear, but if I see the slightly cheaper versions in a colorway I like and they seem like they could be a possible fit for me I'll give them a try. (i.e. instead of the Vaporfly 4% I'd likely look at Zoom Fly models and wait for those to go on sale if I liked them).

The most expensive shoes I've ever bought were the one time I made an earnest attempt to fit a training shoe to my performance level and mileage; nothing the elites would wear in a race for sure. They felt good out of the box and seemed like a great fit...until I realized anything over a 4 mile run and I would wear a blister the size of a dime into the back of my heal. 

So I figure getting shoes because I like how they look is as good a start as any, I've had a lot of luck that way.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you influenced by things that elite runners do? For example are you more inclined to purchase a product they have used or a training method they endorse?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My answer has to be yes and no. Do I go out of my way to purchase item "x" because athlete "y" used it and had great results, my answer would be no. But I also think if a particular item has a lot of positive results, over time that thing will become more mainstream. Other companies will make a similar item, and the older products would be replaced by it, thus leaving me with no choice but to purchase it.



No, I don't usually fall for marketing.  I'd much rather listen to people on here, with real life experiences, and abilities closer to mine than anything Nike has to say, for example.   The elites have their shoes specially made for them.  The same Sketchers Meb wears I can't buy in a store.  They have their fuel held specially for them at fueling stations so they don't need water belts and stuff either.  And my leg weighs more than some of these runners so I'm not fitting into their clothes either.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Dis5150

LSUlakes said:


> It was nice here today and tomorrow morning is going to be AMAZING!!!!!



Here too! My run felt amazing!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I can report that fall has also arrived in North Georgia.

We've had 4-5 months of 70+ degrees and T+D greater than or equal to 140 (at sunrise).

Magically today is 50 degrees T+D = 100.


----------



## Bree

Still miserably hot & humid here in central FL. 

They said on the news that temps for September were higher than June, July & August. October has had higher than normal temps so far and there doesn’t seem to be any relief in sight.


----------



## Kerry1957

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races!!!!
> 
> 13 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Salt Lake City Haunted Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 13 - @kleph  - Hartford Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 13 - @Sanchez  - The Dam Tri/Lake Murray (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @SarahDisney  - NYRR Staten Island Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @gjramsey  - Cypress Texas 10 (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @KSellers88  - 30A Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @MissLiss279  - Prairie Fire Half Marathon (1:59:00 / N/A)
> 
> My apologies to posting the list late. I thought I had already done so. Hope yall have a great race and we look forward to hearing how it went! If you would like to revise your goal, just let me know and I will make the adjustment in the OP.



Please add me to the list...

13 - @Kerry1957  - Des Plaines River Trail Marathon (5:59:59 / N/A)

I'll keep the goal, but since it's my first M, I really just want to finish upright on my own power.  Course conditions continue to deteriorate as the river crests. It's now a 4-loop course with three sections ( each section 30-150 yards long) of each loop having ankle or deeper water. Temperature will be 37 degrees at the start, but warming to 49 by the finish.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Bree said:


> Still miserably hot & humid here in central FL.
> 
> They said on the news that temps for September were higher than June, July & August. October has had higher than normal temps so far and there doesn’t seem to be any relief in sight.


I spent 3 weeks in central Florida in September and the lows were around 78 degrees with humidity at or above 95% every night. My runs were miserable, but now that I am back home my runs are much easier for having gone through that.

The temps will be between 40-50 degrees for my final long run tomorrow (21 miler). I can't wait. I feel so ready for this run, and my Strava freshness score is 4.9 going into it.


----------



## Slogger

AFwifelife said:


> Not my picture but something like this.
> View attachment 357654
> A fancier way to carry them around and protect them.



Those really are FANCY.    Thank you for sharing.

Please don't show that to my medals or they may get jealous and accuse me of "medal abuse."


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> It was nice here today and tomorrow morning is going to be AMAZING!!!!!



It was 40* this morning, and should be closer to 35* for AM runs this weekend.  This girl is whining Patagonia decided to discontinue the _one_ pair of leggings I liked to run in last winter, and digging out some sort of ear protection.  I've been stalking ebay for the Saucony jacket I liked that has now been discontinued, so I guess I'll add the tights to my search 

BUT IT WILL NOT BE HUMID!!!!!


----------



## Dis5150

I have a race tomorrow too! It is Racing for Rescues 5k, sponsored by our local Humane Society. I am running it with DH so no goal whatsoever except to make sure he finishes. 

13 - Dis5150 - Racing for Rescues 5K (NG/NA)


----------



## Nole95

Fall finally arrived for me this morning in Georgia.  A nice 50 degrees for my run this morning.  It felt great and effortless without all the humidity.


----------



## Jules76126

It is suppose to be in the 40s next week here so Fall has come.


----------



## Miranda

TheHamm said:


> It was 40* this morning, and should be closer to 35* for AM runs this weekend.  This girl is whining Patagonia decided to discontinue the _one_ pair of leggings I liked to run in last winter, and digging out some sort of ear protection.  I've been stalking ebay for the Saucony jacket I liked that has now been discontinued, so I guess I'll add the tights to my search
> 
> BUT IT WILL NOT BE HUMID!!!!!


While 40 or 35 is not quite cold enough for me to be digging out my long winter leggings, you have reminded me that I need to GET some long winter leggings again this year.   Both pairs of mine that I had been running in for the past 3 years finally gave it up at the end of the winter season last year and the seam on the right leg ripped in the inner thigh area on both (I always manage to wear through the inner thigh on the right leg, I must do something differently with that leg than the other).  As a fluffier runner, I can be hard on the inner thighs of pants.   3 years is a pretty good run, though... no pun intended.  

I had a pair of Sugoi Mid-Zero tights for like the 25-30F range and Sub-Zero ones for 25F and below.  They weren't quite adequate when you got down into the single digits but they were thicker than the Mid-Zeros at least.   Hopefully the current models will fit me ok.  I seem to have located about 20 lbs since I originally bought them, although only a few of those are since the last time I wore them, so fingers crossed... or I guess I better buckle down and lose a couple lbs before winter so I can run outside in winter again.   I haven't made it back outside to run again since August, but my running group is starting back up the free winter group probably around Thanksgiving, so I'll be joining them for that again at least.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races!!!!
> 
> 13 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Salt Lake City Haunted Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 13 - @kleph  - Hartford Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 13 - @Sanchez  - The Dam Tri/Lake Murray (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @SarahDisney  - NYRR Staten Island Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @gjramsey  - Cypress Texas 10 (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @KSellers88  - 30A Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @MissLiss279  - Prairie Fire Half Marathon (1:59:00 / N/A)
> 
> My apologies to posting the list late. I thought I had already done so. Hope yall have a great race and we look forward to hearing how it went! If you would like to revise your goal, just let me know and I will make the adjustment in the OP.



after three months of solid training -- good performance, no injury, improving stamina/pace -- i was feeling pretty optimistic about this race. but the last week has been a disappointing mess. i've been fending off a sinus infection since last saturday and have barely run at all since monday. thus far i've kept this illness from going DEFCON 1 but i've certainly not felt good at all. so, at this point, i've got no idea what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## ZellyB

45 degrees this morning.  HOORAY!!


----------



## gjramsey

Well, fall is kinda here in Houston.  All mornings over the next week look great, except for Sunday morning, aka, race day  .  Looking at humid and 70-75 at race time.  I has a sad.


----------



## PrincessV

Something just occurred to me as I was reading the answers to yesterday's QOTD re: elite runners' influence... I can't believe nobody mentioned using the Galloway Method and/or timer! I'll hazard to guess whoooooole lot of folks here have been influenced by his training methodology.


----------



## AFwifelife

60° in southern GA was fabulous this morning! In true southerner fashion, I was getting lots of looks in my tank top while everyone else is bundled up.


----------



## PrincessV

In other news... FALL IS FINALLY COMING!!!!! I mean, it's fall to me, anyway. Dropping into the high-60s tonight, then low-70s as lows for the rest of the week - highs still near 90, but I'll take it! I'm actually looking forward to tomorrow morning's long run.


----------



## Slogger

PrincessV said:


> Something just occurred to me as I was reading the answers to yesterday's QOTD re: elite runners' influence... I can't believe nobody mentioned using the Galloway Method and/or timer! I'll hazard to guess whoooooole lot of folks here have been influenced by his training methodology.



Funny you mentioned Galloway.  I thought about mentioning him.   I used his plan to prepare for Dopey in 2015.   
Part of the plan involved two days of running no more than 45 minutes.    Back then I would run about 4.61 miles in 45 minutes. 

Even today, when I hit 4.61 miles on my watch, I think about those workouts "for Galloway."


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races!!!!
> 
> 13 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Salt Lake City Haunted Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 13 - @kleph  - Hartford Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 13 - @Sanchez  - The Dam Tri/Lake Murray (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @SarahDisney  - NYRR Staten Island Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @gjramsey  - Cypress Texas 10 (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @KSellers88  - 30A Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @MissLiss279  - Prairie Fire Half Marathon (1:59:00 / N/A)



Good luck everyone with your events this weekend.   Looks like some great weather headed your way.


----------



## TheHamm

Miranda said:


> While 40 or 35 is not quite cold enough for me to be digging out my long winter leggings, you have reminded me that I need to GET some long winter leggings again this year.   Both pairs of mine that I had been running in for the past 3 years finally gave it up at the end of the winter season last year and the seam on the right leg ripped in the inner thigh area on both (I always manage to wear through the inner thigh on the right leg, I must do something differently with that leg than the other).  As a fluffier runner, I can be hard on the inner thighs of pants.   3 years is a pretty good run, though... no pun intended.
> 
> I had a pair of Sugoi Mid-Zero tights for like the 25-30F range and Sub-Zero ones for 25F and below.  They weren't quite adequate when you got down into the single digits but they were thicker than the Mid-Zeros at least.   Hopefully the current models will fit me ok.  I seem to have located about 20 lbs since I originally bought them, although only a few of those are since the last time I wore them, so fingers crossed... or I guess I better buckle down and lose a couple lbs before winter so I can run outside in winter again.   I haven't made it back outside to run again since August, but my running group is starting back up the free winter group probably around Thanksgiving, so I'll be joining them for that again at least.



My goal was to find leggings by October because at some point I am going to wake up to an unexpected 20* and wish I had something other than shorts!  It seems we do not ease into temperatures, just jump feet first and I need to eliminate my excuses to just stay in bed!


----------



## BikeFan

Kerry1957 said:


> Please add me to the list...
> 
> 13 - @Kerry1957  - Des Plaines River Trail Marathon (5:59:59 / N/A)
> 
> I'll keep the goal, but since it's my first M, I really just want to finish upright on my own power.  Course conditions continue to deteriorate as the river crests. It's now a 4-loop course with three sections ( each section 30-150 yards long) of *each loop having ankle or deeper water*. Temperature will be 37 degrees at the start, but warming to 49 by the finish.



Wow, those are not the most auspicious conditions for a full marathon for a first-timer, so top marks to you for going ahead with it anyway!  Good luck, and please give us a race report when you're done.  As they say, if you can't have a great result, have a great story, so you'll have at least one of those to share, and maybe both!


----------



## rteetz

Fall? Its winter here all of the sudden. I ran in 30 degrees this morning...


----------



## JeffW

I've already pulled out the layers multiple times this last week due to cold temps and snow.  Forecast for my long run on Sunday is 25 degrees and 2-5 inches of snow.  

I'm hoping we go back to fall next week, because we seem to have hopped from late summer straight to winter.


----------



## jennamfeo

We are still sitting in the 90s and 100s next week....


----------



## Miranda

PrincessV said:


> Something just occurred to me as I was reading the answers to yesterday's QOTD re: elite runners' influence... I can't believe nobody mentioned using the Galloway Method and/or timer! I'll hazard to guess whoooooole lot of folks here have been influenced by his training methodology.


Hah, it didn't even cross my mind to consider training plans and stuff as being influenced by an elite.  I was just thinking about "stuff" like their clothes or sneakers or what not.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> Fall? Its winter here all of the sudden. I ran in 30 degrees this morning...


Well, you live in the hinterlands. Still a few weeks away from that here.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

jennamfeo said:


> We are still sitting in the 90s and 100s next week....


In January I will be begging for those temps again.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> Well, you live in the hinterlands. Still a few weeks away from that here.


It was 75 2 days ago and will be in the upper 60s next week. WI is drunk.


----------



## roxymama

I scraped frost off my car window this morning.  I miss wearing shorts.  See you on the other end of 7 months when it is finally no longer Winter.


----------



## garneska

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I can report that fall has also arrived in North Georgia.
> 
> We've had 4-5 months of 70+ degrees and T+D greater than or equal to 140 (at sunrise).
> 
> Magically today is 50 degrees T+D = 100.



When i took mallory out for her walk i was disappointed i was not running.  Thinking i will go very easy tomorrow though.  I will be all bundled up, no idea how to handle this cold weather.  Plus i plan to run slowly tomorrow.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Not only was I happy to have fall temps in Georgia for running this morning, but I am thrilled because my HVAC system has been down for about a week and it has been hot and very humid as Michael's bands came through. Sleeping with the windows open was delightful last night. Of course, the broken part has now come in and service is to be here today at 1:00! Oh, well, that's life, and we'll need it working for heat pretty soon!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

garneska said:


> When i took mallory out for her walk i was disappointed i was not running. Thinking i will go very easy tomorrow though. I will be all bundled up, no idea how to handle this cold weather.



That's me too. I'm cold-natured and go from 100% sweat-soaked short sleeve shirts to long sleeves. Don't get me wrong: I'm not complaining!


----------



## Dis5150

Currently 59 and raining here in Arkansas. Did not realize it was going to rain this afternoon and only brought a skirt and tank to run in. hmmm I haven't run wet and cold in months, lol!


----------



## Bree

I hope I embedded this video right....

Saw this really cool video from the Chicago Expo.  It’s a treadmill where you could try and hold Kipchoge’s pace from this year’s Berlin marathon.


----------



## GreatLakes

We are looking at highs in the 50s and 60s which is just about perfect.  43 - 48 is the sweet spot.  Still warm enough that all you need is shorts but no shirt but cool enough that you can push yourself.


----------



## ZellyB

Bree said:


> I hope I embedded this video right....
> 
> Saw this really cool video from the Chicago Expo.  It’s a treadmill where you could try and hold Kipchoge’s pace from this year’s Berlin marathon.



We saw this!  It was pretty cool, but I kept thinking people who were trying it were really tempting the fates to do it before a marathon.  It looked like an injury just waiting to happen.  The two guys we watched do it did manage to succeed at keeping the pace for the full 200m.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Just "ran" with the jogging stroller for the first time to do the Strava/Lululemon challenge. Wow, running with strollers is no joke. The baby surprisingly did fine for 5 miles. I, on the other hand, was huffing and puffing.


----------



## Princess KP

dis_or_dat said:


> Just "ran" with the jogging stroller for the first time to do the Strava/Lululemon challenge. Wow, running with strollers is no joke. The baby surprisingly did fine for 5 miles. I, on the other hand, was huffing and puffing.


Let me know if you actually do get the 25% off coupon. I'm registered but I have to drive 20 minutes to get to the specified route. Thanks!


----------



## camaker

ZellyB said:


> We saw this!  It was pretty cool, but I kept thinking people who were trying it were really tempting the fates to do it before a marathon.  It looked like an injury just waiting to happen.  The two guys we watched do it did manage to succeed at keeping the pace for the full 200m.



I saw it, too. There’s no way in the world I was getting on that death trap with my recent run of pre-race bad luck!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Bree said:


> I hope I embedded this video right....
> 
> Saw this really cool video from the Chicago Expo.  It’s a treadmill where you could try and hold Kipchoge’s pace from this year’s Berlin marathon.


Saw something very similar a few years ago for one of the morning shows before the NYC marathon. They let people on the street try to run at the pace of whomever was expected to win it that year. Even experienced runners struggled to manage the pace for more than a minute or so, and most only lasted seconds.


----------



## roxymama

My Chicago marathon recap (it's a 5-parter) is finished!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...l-chicago-ends.3396392/page-234#post-59840555


----------



## dis_or_dat

Princess KP said:


> Let me know if you actually do get the 25% off coupon. I'm registered but I have to drive 20 minutes to get to the specified route. Thanks!



Got a 25% off code pretty much immediately after it was uploaded on strava. Tried to make it to a group run since I was nervous I’d miss the starting and turn around points, but was 3 hours late  luckily it was pretty obvious (spray painted in white on the ground). I had to drive over 20 miles, bleech!


----------



## Princess KP

dis_or_dat said:


> Got a 25% off code pretty much immediately after it was uploaded on strava. Tried to make it to a group run since I was nervous I’d miss the starting and turn around points, but was 3 hours late  luckily it was pretty obvious (spray painted in white on the ground). I had to drive over 20 miles, bleech!


Good for you for making it, with a baby too!
I’ll definitely make the drive then. I got a 25% off coupon in May and I saved $500. (I will focus on the save part and not on how much I actually spent.)


----------



## Mickey Momma

Bree said:


> I hope I embedded this video right....
> 
> Saw this really cool video from the Chicago Expo.  It’s a treadmill where you could try and hold Kipchoge’s pace from this year’s Berlin marathon.



These folks are far braver than me!  I worry about twisting my ankle stepping off a curb a month out from race day.  Not sure I would ever have the guts to try out something that goes almost three times my easy pace.


----------



## Bree

I wish one of the Lululemon runs was near me. I could totally do some damage with a 25% off code.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Kazrak said:


> While I can understand the sentiment, I'm of the opinion that anyone who can complete the Dopey Challenge is allowed to clank when they walk.


Hearing medals clink at the end of Disneyland races was always a very happy sound because it also meant I was close to finishing.  



PrincessV said:


> Something just occurred to me as I was reading the answers to yesterday's QOTD re: elite runners' influence... I can't believe nobody mentioned using the Galloway Method and/or timer! I'll hazard to guess whoooooole lot of folks here have been influenced by his training methodology.


Great point.  Until this year, I used Galloway plans every single race except one and even then I looked for his principles in modifying a plan to fit the time I actually had.


----------



## Mickey Momma

I am running W&D with a friend in a couple weeks.  It is her first half-marathon and she is a bundle of nerves.  I want to get her something to motivate her during the race as we won’t be running together and she can be hard on herself.  I found a bracelet that says “Believe,” but am wondering if my running friends have any other ideas?


----------



## Kazrak

Question for the folks here - after one of the WDW 10k/half challenges, how much time would you want before another race?

I'm doing the Star Wars Challenge next April.  6 weeks after that is Bay to Breakers (12k or 15k) - I'm trying to decide if it's too close.  I mean, to some extent I can just kinda take it easy through Bay to Breakers, but part of me would really like to see how I can do on a course with actual hills.

I don't expect to have any major races planned over the summer - next one after that might be Bridge to Bridge in August, and that's another 12k.

Opinions?


----------



## PCFriar80

Bree said:


> I hope I embedded this video right....
> 
> Saw this really cool video from the Chicago Expo.  It’s a treadmill where you could try and hold Kipchoge’s pace from this year’s Berlin marathon.



If I tried something like this it would go down as follows:

Dispatcher:  "911, what is your emergency?"
Expo volunteer:  "Well, we have a gentlemen who had a run in with a treadmill."  "Remember George Jetson?"
Dispatcher:  "Got it".  "We're sending someone right away". "In the meantime, can you pause the treadmill and discourage flash photography?"


----------



## Keels

Kazrak said:


> Question for the folks here - after one of the WDW 10k/half challenges, how much time would you want before another race?
> 
> I'm doing the Star Wars Challenge next April.  6 weeks after that is Bay to Breakers (12k or 15k) - I'm trying to decide if it's too close.  I mean, to some extent I can just kinda take it easy through Bay to Breakers, but part of me would really like to see how I can do on a course with actual hills.
> 
> I don't expect to have any major races planned over the summer - next one after that might be Bridge to Bridge in August, and that's another 12k.
> 
> Opinions?



I'd say it just depends on how you plan/want to train in the interim between both races. 

In 2016, I ran Dopey, PC Half, Hot Chocolate 15K, all three races at Princess Weekend and the 5K and Half Marathon during Cowtown Weekend in the span of like six weeks. It seemed like a good idea at the time, but probably wasn't the best idea in retrospect - Dopey was my first-ever rD Challenge and I probably should have skipped out on the Hot Chocolate 15K and/or maybe Panther City, but lesson learned. 

There was roughly two weeks off races between Dopey and Panther City. I also had no time goals for any of the races post-Dopey either, so


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Last long run before my NYC Virtual Marathon in the books. 21 miles - it was 42 degrees and raining. I'll take those conditions over the heat and humidity that has plagued my training for the last 4 months. It wasn't fast, but it was 30 seconds per mile faster than my goal pace and I had plenty left in the tank when it was over.

The hay is in the barn. Now time to taper and avoid injuries/illness for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## FFigawi

Kazrak said:


> Question for the folks here - after one of the WDW 10k/half challenges, how much time would you want before another race?



2-3 weeks


----------



## Keels

BuckeyeBama said:


> Last long run before my NYC Virtual Marathon in the books. 21 miles - it was 42 degrees and raining. I'll take those conditions over the heat and humidity that has plagued my training for the last 4 months. It wasn't fast, but it was 30 seconds per mile faster than my goal pace and I had plenty left in the tank when it was over.
> 
> The hay is in the barn. Now time to taper and avoid injuries/illness for the next 3 weeks.



I'm so impressed by all y'all running the NYC Virtual ... I don't even want to run an entire actual marathon, let alone a virtual one. 

Happy taper!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

No Dopey Rebels here?  That used to be a big thing for Light Side Weekend.


----------



## ZellyB

Mickey Momma said:


> I am running W&D with a friend in a couple weeks.  It is her first half-marathon and she is a bundle of nerves.  I want to get her something to motivate her during the race as we won’t be running together and she can be hard on herself.  I found a bracelet that says “Believe,” but am wondering if my running friends have any other ideas?



Shoelace Charm?  I can't find the company I got mine from now, but I have one that says "Shut up Legs".  There are Etsy shops that make them, I know.


----------



## Keels

Mickey Momma said:


> I am running W&D with a friend in a couple weeks.  It is her first half-marathon and she is a bundle of nerves.  I want to get her something to motivate her during the race as we won’t be running together and she can be hard on herself.  I found a bracelet that says “Believe,” but am wondering if my running friends have any other ideas?





ZellyB said:


> Shoelace Charm?  I can't find the company I got mine from now, but I have one that says "Shut up Legs".  There are Etsy shops that make them, I know.



My favorites are Momentum Jewelry (knit fabric wrap bracelet with a stamped metal inspirational charm -  they also do custom charms), Endure Jewelry (a little pricier), Mantra Bands and BeeCause shoe charms (they always are at the rD Expos and have race specific charms as well).


----------



## kleph

Well @PCFriar80 so much for your "chamber of commerce" weekend. It rained every single step of this race today. But it was cooler and there was no heavy wind. Just absolutely miserable from start to finish.

Final time: 3:56:26 getting under my sub-4 goal. Please update @LSUlakes

EDIT: _updated gun time with chip time._


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH here.  Way late with my September total miles, but it was my highest total to-date:  93.2. 

8 days to the Hershey Half!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@jennamfeo

Got another one:  Wisconsin!

@LSUlakes , please add:
10/21 PaDisneyCouple (Mr.)  Hershey Half Marathon  Goal <2:10


----------



## PCFriar80

kleph said:


> Well @PCFriar80 so much for your "chamber of commerce" weekend. It rained every single step of this race today. But it was cooler and there was no heavy wind. Just a absolutely miserable from start to finish.
> 
> Final time: 3:57:01 getting under my sub-4 goal. Please update @LSUlakes


Nice job with the sub 4:00.  So much for the 5 day forecasts.


----------



## kleph

PCFriar80 said:


> Nice job with the sub 4:00.  So much for the 5 day forecasts.



It was awful but it was not an awful that hindered performance so I'll take it.


----------



## apdebord

Kazrak said:


> Question for the folks here - after one of the WDW 10k/half challenges, how much time would you want before another race?
> 
> I'm doing the Star Wars Challenge next April.  6 weeks after that is Bay to Breakers (12k or 15k) - I'm trying to decide if it's too close.  I mean, to some extent I can just kinda take it easy through Bay to Breakers, but part of me would really like to see how I can do on a course with actual hills.
> 
> I don't expect to have any major races planned over the summer - next one after that might be Bridge to Bridge in August, and that's another 12k.
> 
> Opinions?



I ran the Wine and Dine Challenge in 2017 as my first WDW challenge and PR’d the half by 14 minutes. I ran another half exactly 2 weeks later and PR’d Wine and Dine by 7 minutes. I just made sure I stayed moving after the half and when we got home, I just repeated the last week of my half training plan. It’s certainly doable if you are smart in your recovery and then remaining weeks before Bay to Breakers!


----------



## IamTrike

Mickey Momma said:


> I am running W&D with a friend in a couple weeks.  It is her first half-marathon and she is a bundle of nerves.  I want to get her something to motivate her during the race as we won’t be running together and she can be hard on herself.  I found a bracelet that says “Believe,” but am wondering if my running friends have any other ideas?


its not jewelry, but maybe you could find someone in the same corral, that could encourage your friend.  if there is a meetup pre race that could be a good chance to meet people.



BuckeyeBama said:


> Last long run before my NYC Virtual Marathon in the books. 21 miles - it was 42 degrees and raining. I'll take those conditions over the heat and humidity that has plagued my training for the last 4 months. It wasn't fast, but it was 30 seconds per mile faster than my goal pace and I had plenty left in the tank when it was over.
> 
> The hay is in the barn. Now time to taper and avoid injuries/illness for the next 3 weeks.


congrats,try not to go too crazy while you're tapering.


----------



## Miranda

Kazrak said:


> Question for the folks here - after one of the WDW 10k/half challenges, how much time would you want before another race?
> 
> I'm doing the Star Wars Challenge next April.  6 weeks after that is Bay to Breakers (12k or 15k) - I'm trying to decide if it's too close.  I mean, to some extent I can just kinda take it easy through Bay to Breakers, but part of me would really like to see how I can do on a course with actual hills.
> 
> I don't expect to have any major races planned over the summer - next one after that might be Bridge to Bridge in August, and that's another 12k.
> 
> Opinions?


6 weeks is plenty in my opinion... I did a 15k 2 weeks after a half earlier this spring.  I only take like a week off after a half at most.  This year I didn't even take that off, since my spring half was the first day of a 6 day special week at Orangetheory where you had to go 4 of 6 days to get a free towel and water bottle.  I'll pretty much do anything for free stuff, so I took the one day off after the half, then went to OTF the next 4 days straight.


----------



## michigandergirl

Kazrak said:


> Question for the folks here - after one of the WDW 10k/half challenges, how much time would you want before another race?
> 
> I'm doing the Star Wars Challenge next April.  6 weeks after that is Bay to Breakers (12k or 15k) - I'm trying to decide if it's too close.  I mean, to some extent I can just kinda take it easy through Bay to Breakers, but part of me would really like to see how I can do on a course with actual hills.
> 
> I don't expect to have any major races planned over the summer - next one after that might be Bridge to Bridge in August, and that's another 12k.
> 
> Opinions?



I ran a half marathon in the snow only 4 weeks after Dopey, so yes, I think it's totally doable.


----------



## jmasgat

OT (since I'm not out running today with a minor, recurring quad strain)   So @LSUlakes ......happy about the Georgia game?


----------



## kleph

2018 Hartford Marathon race report

tl/dr version: it rained the whole race. i faded hard after mile 20. still hit my goals.

there was a lot of positive crowd support with this one even though it was dour weather. as i mention, some guy finished and then went back out to the start of the final stretch of the race and, while wearing his mylar blanket, was shouting "_ALL OF YOU ARE SUB FOUR MARATHONERS!_" at us. not gonna lie, after seeing a couple dozen people pass me as fatigue took its toll, that's what i needed to rally for the final half mile.

EDIT:_ fixed the link_


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

kleph said:


> "_ALL OF YOU ARE SUB FOUR MARATHONERS!_"



Congrats on the sub 4!

But go ahead and call it what it is: "All of you are a 3-SOMETHING marathoner!"

I think @KSellers88 is next in line!


----------



## Mickey Momma

kleph said:


> 2018 Hartford Marathon race report
> 
> tl/dr version: it rained the whole race. i faded hard after mile 20. still hit my goals.
> 
> there was a lot of positive crowd support with this one even though it was dour weather. as i mention, some guy finished and then went back out to the start of the final stretch of the race and, while wearing his mylar blanket, was shouting "_ALL OF YOU ARE SUB FOUR MARATHONERS!_" at us. not gonna lie, after seeing a couple dozen people pass me as fatigue took its toll, that's what i needed to rally for the final half mile.
> 
> EDIT:_ fixed the link_



Great read!  So many things are out of our control on race day and training can be such a gamble.  Congrats on your sub-four/three-and-change race despite all the challenges thrown your way.


----------



## garneska

@kleph congrats on the sub four marathon. Awesome job!


----------



## Kazrak

Miranda said:


> I'll pretty much do anything for free stuff, so I took the one day off after the half, then went to OTF the next 4 days straight.



There's a saying at work, "If you ever need to get people to evacuate the building, don't tell them there's a fire or a bomb.  Tell them there's free stuff on the front lawn."


----------



## Keels

jmasgat said:


> OT (since I'm not out running today with a minor, recurring quad strain)   So @LSUlakes ......happy about the Georgia game?



I got a picture of @LSUlakes double-fisting IPAs at 2:05 yesterday, so between that and the outcome of the game I'm pretty sure he's a happy guy today. 

There were so many Georgia fans in town on Friday night - it was like impossible to get a dinner reservation. And then there was a massive Second Line through the French Quarter on Saturday before the game, filled with red and black ... so the Dawgs definitely came to party before they got housed in Death Valley.


----------



## gjramsey

Texas 10 Cypress race report - The one main thing I like about the race site is that it is about 10 minutes from the house, so that makes for a little more leisurely morning before heading to the race. Got to the race site about 45 minutes before the start, and did a warmup lap around the outlet mall.  Talked to some of my friends that were all signed up for the 10 miler, and they all were going to stop after 5. As usual for the Texas 10 race series, the race is 2 lap race for the 10 miles. My goal for the race was to break 1:20, since the summer has been rough and this morning was the same.  T+D was over 150 this morning.

Started the 1st mile at a 7:47 pace, and had dialed back a little bit. Miles 2, 3 and 4 were at 8 or just under. Mile 5 was at 7:40.  They changed the start/finish area in the outlet parking lot this year, so there was a little confusion as to how to start the 2nd loop.  After the first loop, you took a right to the finish, or a left to do a small out/back to hit the 5 mile timing mat.

So started the 2nd lap, and saw a couple of my friends.  Mile 6 was 7:42, so I dialed it back a little, again.  7-9 were 7:52, 7:58 and 7:56.  At mile 9, one of my friends who said they were going to drop at 5 passed me up.  She was picked/pressured to finish the 10 by the others.  So I tried to keep up with her the last mile and had a 7:32 final mile.

15 second negative spilt for the race and a finish time of 1:18:04.  Very happy with the results today.  On the plus side, I actually podiumed, which was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## cavepig

kleph said:


> Well @PCFriar80 so much for your "chamber of commerce" weekend. It rained every single step of this race today. But it was cooler and there was no heavy wind. Just absolutely miserable from start to finish.
> 
> Final time: 3:56:26 getting under my sub-4 goal. Please update @LSUlakes
> 
> EDIT: _updated gun time with chip time._


Congrats on hitting the 3's for your marathon time! Way to go!


----------



## kleph

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Congrats on the sub 4!
> 
> But go ahead and call it what it is: "All of you are a 3-SOMETHING marathoner!"
> 
> I think @KSellers88 is next in line!



first of all i want to thank you and everyone else offering congratulations. i did this race training on my own so this board was my support-group-by-proxy. just keeping tabs on it helped keep me in the running mindset, especially when the going got rough in the peak of summer.

the backstory here is that almost exactly ten years ago i missed BQ by four minutes. i made another effort shortly thereafter and trained myself into injury. that sidelined me for a little while and work did for long while. my last marathon attempt was four years ago and was a disaster (a mellon production that @Keels can tell you about). so this is a _return_ to sub-three marathoning. but that's not to diminish the accomplishment in the least.

going in, i knew trying to hit an unrealistic time for my current fitness level is setting myself up for failure. i had to re-learn my level of conditioning and let go of my previous expectations so i could learn new ones. that was a lot more difficult than i expected. then, after getting a grip on that, i had to go through the race training itself. so, yes, this time is slower than my all-time PR but, make no mistake, it is just as much of an achievement.


----------



## Keels

Way to go, @kleph - regardless of the hows and whys, you deserve plenty of congratulations on your performance - and hopefully it’s just another step in the right direction on your journey.


----------



## MissLiss279

*Prairie Fire Half Marathon report
*
1:56:57 - PR!!!
@LSUlakes

So... this is my local marathon/half. This is my second time to run the fall half (have also ran the full marathon twice before) plus the preview runs of this course. I know it pretty well. One decent hill, one short steep hill, and then a few rollers, but mostly flat.

First - it was really weird for me to be running the half when there was a full going on.

The weather for today was going to be interesting. I cold front was predicted to come through with rain and a strong  20+ mph north wind, but what time would it actually make it??

The hourly predictions made me think it would be after the half. Temps to start the race were about 50 with light wind. Soon after the race started (and I mean like right after I crossed the start line), it started to rain. It was fairly light rain. I started with the 2 hour pacers and stayed with them until the first water stop, about mile 2.5. The water stops are really small, so it was like everyone just came to a stop trying to get water, and I couldn’t deal with that, so I went on around them at that point. I tried to keep my pace around 9, and was somewhat successful. A little fast here and a little slow there, but I was doing okay. I had expected it to be light rain for most of the race, but at mile 4 it started to downpour. It poured for at least a mile, and was still pretty heavy for another mile or two. In the older residential neighborhoods that we ran through, the runoff from the rain created mini-rivers. At that point, my feet were already wet, so I just ran through them, and tried not to add extra mileage finding the narrowest areas. At about mile 6, I picked up the pace just a little to about 8:50. Then about mile 9, I picked it up to about 8:30 and tried to hold on until the end. I kind of felt like I might puke the last mile and a half, but I didn’t let myself slow down. Just kept telling myself I would be finished in under 15 minutes.

I’m so happy that I was able to finish in under 2 hours for the first time!

I’m also thankful I didn’t run the marathon today. I changed into dry clothes and went to go cheer on marathoners and handed out a few hand warmers at mile 20. By the time I got to mile 20 (sometime between the 4:15 and 4:30 pacers), the wind had really shifted to the north. It was getting cold! After being there for 30-45 minutes, I headed back towards the finish. It just looked miserable to be running in the rain in low 40 temps with 20+ wind. The last two miles is running to the south, so at least the wind was at their backs. I stayed as long as I could. I missed two or three runners that I really wanted to cheer on, but I was cold. This race doesn’t have a very large marathon runner count, and there aren’t always that many spectators especially for the later runners, and I really wanted to cheer them on. I have been there. This was where I ran my first marathon, and I finished in just under 6 hours (85 degrees that day by the time I finished!), and wanted to offer as much support as I could. I’m very impressed with anyone that finished in the conditions that we had today.

ETA: Thanks @DopeyBadger for the training plan!! I’ll be hitting you up soon for a spring marathon plan.


----------



## SarahDisney

*Staten Island Half Marathon - Official Time 2:39:40*
I did this as a supported training run, and while I was a bit faster than planned, it felt good. The course was nice, but the logistics were a little messy, especially by the start.

I also now have officially qualified for guaranteed entry into the 2019 NYC marathon through the 9+1 program (9 qualifying nyrr races + 1 volunteer experience). So I got to ring the 9+1 bell:





I also qualified for guaranteed entry into the 2019 United Airlines NYC Half, which is one of my favorite races, so that was exciting too.

Overall, a good race, but I don't know that I'd do it again because Staten Island is just such a hassle.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Had my first run at 32 degrees. First four miler in months.  Most of my cold weather gear is still in storage, but my hoodie served me well!


----------



## Bree

kleph said:


> 2018 Hartford Marathon race report
> 
> tl/dr version: it rained the whole race. i faded hard after mile 20. still hit my goals.
> 
> there was a lot of positive crowd support with this one even though it was dour weather. as i mention, some guy finished and then went back out to the start of the final stretch of the race and, while wearing his mylar blanket, was shouting "_ALL OF YOU ARE SUB FOUR MARATHONERS!_" at us. not gonna lie, after seeing a couple dozen people pass me as fatigue took its toll, that's what i needed to rally for the final half mile.
> 
> EDIT:_ fixed the link_





gjramsey said:


> Texas 10 Cypress race report - The one main thing I like about the race site is that it is about 10 minutes from the house, so that makes for a little more leisurely morning before heading to the race. Got to the race site about 45 minutes before the start, and did a warmup lap around the outlet mall.  Talked to some of my friends that were all signed up for the 10 miler, and they all were going to stop after 5. As usual for the Texas 10 race series, the race is 2 lap race for the 10 miles. My goal for the race was to break 1:20, since the summer has been rough and this morning was the same.  T+D was over 150 this morning.
> 
> Started the 1st mile at a 7:47 pace, and had dialed back a little bit. Miles 2, 3 and 4 were at 8 or just under. Mile 5 was at 7:40.  They changed the start/finish area in the outlet parking lot this year, so there was a little confusion as to how to start the 2nd loop.  After the first loop, you took a right to the finish, or a left to do a small out/back to hit the 5 mile timing mat.
> 
> So started the 2nd lap, and saw a couple of my friends.  Mile 6 was 7:42, so I dialed it back a little, again.  7-9 were 7:52, 7:58 and 7:56.  At mile 9, one of my friends who said they were going to drop at 5 passed me up.  She was picked/pressured to finish the 10 by the others.  So I tried to keep up with her the last mile and had a 7:32 final mile.
> 
> 15 second negative spilt for the race and a finish time of 1:18:04.  Very happy with the results today.  On the plus side, I actually podiumed, which was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> View attachment 358401





MissLiss279 said:


> *Prairie Fire Half Marathon report
> *
> 1:56:57 - PR!!!
> @LSUlakes
> 
> So... this is my local marathon/half. This is my second time to run the fall half (have also ran the full marathon twice before) plus the preview runs of this course. I know it pretty well. One decent hill, one short steep hill, and then a few rollers, but mostly flat.
> 
> First - it was really weird for me to be running the half when there was a full going on.
> 
> The weather for today was going to be interesting. I cold front was predicted to come through with rain and a strong  20+ mph north wind, but what time would it actually make it??
> 
> The hourly predictions made me think it would be after the half. Temps to start the race were about 50 with light wind. Soon after the race started (and I mean like right after I crossed the start line), it started to rain. It was fairly light rain. I started with the 2 hour pacers and stayed with them until the first water stop, about mile 2.5. The water stops are really small, so it was like everyone just came to a stop trying to get water, and I couldn’t deal with that, so I went on around them at that point. I tried to keep my pace around 9, and was somewhat successful. A little fast here and a little slow there, but I was doing okay. I had expected it to be light rain for most of the race, but at mile 4 it started to downpour. It poured for at least a mile, and was still pretty heavy for another mile or two. In the older residential neighborhoods that we ran through, the runoff from the rain created mini-rivers. At that point, my feet were already wet, so I just ran through them, and tried not to add extra mileage finding the narrowest areas. At about mile 6, I picked up the pace just a little to about 8:50. Then about mile 9, I picked it up to about 8:30 and tried to hold on until the end. I kind of felt like I might puke the last mile and a half, but I didn’t let myself slow down. Just kept telling myself I would be finished in under 15 minutes.
> 
> I’m so happy that I was able to finish in under 2 hours for the first time!
> 
> I’m also thankful I didn’t run the marathon today. I changed into dry clothes and went to go cheer on marathoners and handed out a few hand warmers at mile 20. By the time I got to mile 20 (sometime between the 4:15 and 4:30 pacers), the wind had really shifted to the north. It was getting cold! After being there for 30-45 minutes, I headed back towards the finish. It just looked miserable to be running in the rain in low 40 temps with 20+ wind. The last two miles is running to the south, so at least the wind was at their backs. I stayed as long as I could. I missed two or three runners that I really wanted to cheer on, but I was cold. This race doesn’t have a very large marathon runner count, and there aren’t always that many spectators especially for the later runners, and I really wanted to cheer them on. I have been there. This was where I ran my first marathon, and I finished in just under 6 hours (85 degrees that day by the time I finished!), and wanted to offer as much support as I could. I’m very impressed with anyone that finished in the conditions that we had today.
> 
> ETA: Thanks @DopeyBadger for the training plan!! I’ll be hitting you up soon for a spring marathon plan.





SarahDisney said:


> *Staten Island Half Marathon - Official Time 2:39:40*
> I did this as a supported training run, and while I was a bit faster than planned, it felt good. The course was nice, but the logistics were a little messy, especially by the start.
> 
> I also now have officially qualified for guaranteed entry into the 2019 NYC marathon through the 9+1 program (9 qualifying nyrr races + 1 volunteer experience). So I got to ring the 9+1 bell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also qualified for guaranteed entry into the 2019 United Airlines NYC Half, which is one of my favorite races, so that was exciting too.
> 
> Overall, a good race, but I don't know that I'd do it again because Staten Island is just such a hassle.



Congrats everyone on some great races!


----------



## flav

kleph said:


> 2018 Hartford Marathon race report
> 
> tl/dr version: it rained the whole race. i faded hard after mile 20. still hit my goals.
> 
> there was a lot of positive crowd support with this one even though it was dour weather. as i mention, some guy finished and then went back out to the start of the final stretch of the race and, while wearing his mylar blanket, was shouting "_ALL OF YOU ARE SUB FOUR MARATHONERS!_" at us. not gonna lie, after seeing a couple dozen people pass me as fatigue took its toll, that's what i needed to rally for the final half mile.
> 
> EDIT:_ fixed the link_


Congratulations on the 3-something marathon


----------



## flav

gjramsey said:


> Texas 10 Cypress race report - The one main thing I like about the race site is that it is about 10 minutes from the house, so that makes for a little more leisurely morning before heading to the race. Got to the race site about 45 minutes before the start, and did a warmup lap around the outlet mall.  Talked to some of my friends that were all signed up for the 10 miler, and they all were going to stop after 5. As usual for the Texas 10 race series, the race is 2 lap race for the 10 miles. My goal for the race was to break 1:20, since the summer has been rough and this morning was the same.  T+D was over 150 this morning.
> 
> Started the 1st mile at a 7:47 pace, and had dialed back a little bit. Miles 2, 3 and 4 were at 8 or just under. Mile 5 was at 7:40.  They changed the start/finish area in the outlet parking lot this year, so there was a little confusion as to how to start the 2nd loop.  After the first loop, you took a right to the finish, or a left to do a small out/back to hit the 5 mile timing mat.
> 
> So started the 2nd lap, and saw a couple of my friends.  Mile 6 was 7:42, so I dialed it back a little, again.  7-9 were 7:52, 7:58 and 7:56.  At mile 9, one of my friends who said they were going to drop at 5 passed me up.  She was picked/pressured to finish the 10 by the others.  So I tried to keep up with her the last mile and had a 7:32 final mile.
> 
> 15 second negative spilt for the race and a finish time of 1:18:04.  Very happy with the results today.  On the plus side, I actually podiumed, which was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> View attachment 358401


Congratulations on running it all and placing!


----------



## flav

MissLiss279 said:


> *Prairie Fire Half Marathon report
> *
> 1:56:57 - PR!!!
> @LSUlakes
> 
> So... this is my local marathon/half. This is my second time to run the fall half (have also ran the full marathon twice before) plus the preview runs of this course. I know it pretty well. One decent hill, one short steep hill, and then a few rollers, but mostly flat.
> 
> First - it was really weird for me to be running the half when there was a full going on.
> 
> The weather for today was going to be interesting. I cold front was predicted to come through with rain and a strong  20+ mph north wind, but what time would it actually make it??
> 
> The hourly predictions made me think it would be after the half. Temps to start the race were about 50 with light wind. Soon after the race started (and I mean like right after I crossed the start line), it started to rain. It was fairly light rain. I started with the 2 hour pacers and stayed with them until the first water stop, about mile 2.5. The water stops are really small, so it was like everyone just came to a stop trying to get water, and I couldn’t deal with that, so I went on around them at that point. I tried to keep my pace around 9, and was somewhat successful. A little fast here and a little slow there, but I was doing okay. I had expected it to be light rain for most of the race, but at mile 4 it started to downpour. It poured for at least a mile, and was still pretty heavy for another mile or two. In the older residential neighborhoods that we ran through, the runoff from the rain created mini-rivers. At that point, my feet were already wet, so I just ran through them, and tried not to add extra mileage finding the narrowest areas. At about mile 6, I picked up the pace just a little to about 8:50. Then about mile 9, I picked it up to about 8:30 and tried to hold on until the end. I kind of felt like I might puke the last mile and a half, but I didn’t let myself slow down. Just kept telling myself I would be finished in under 15 minutes.
> 
> I’m so happy that I was able to finish in under 2 hours for the first time!
> 
> I’m also thankful I didn’t run the marathon today. I changed into dry clothes and went to go cheer on marathoners and handed out a few hand warmers at mile 20. By the time I got to mile 20 (sometime between the 4:15 and 4:30 pacers), the wind had really shifted to the north. It was getting cold! After being there for 30-45 minutes, I headed back towards the finish. It just looked miserable to be running in the rain in low 40 temps with 20+ wind. The last two miles is running to the south, so at least the wind was at their backs. I stayed as long as I could. I missed two or three runners that I really wanted to cheer on, but I was cold. This race doesn’t have a very large marathon runner count, and there aren’t always that many spectators especially for the later runners, and I really wanted to cheer them on. I have been there. This was where I ran my first marathon, and I finished in just under 6 hours (85 degrees that day by the time I finished!), and wanted to offer as much support as I could. I’m very impressed with anyone that finished in the conditions that we had today.
> 
> ETA: Thanks @DopeyBadger for the training plan!! I’ll be hitting you up soon for a spring marathon plan.


Congratulations on the 1something PR!


----------



## flav

SarahDisney said:


> *Staten Island Half Marathon - Official Time 2:39:40*
> I did this as a supported training run, and while I was a bit faster than planned, it felt good. The course was nice, but the logistics were a little messy, especially by the start.
> 
> I also now have officially qualified for guaranteed entry into the 2019 NYC marathon through the 9+1 program (9 qualifying nyrr races + 1 volunteer experience). So I got to ring the 9+1 bell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also qualified for guaranteed entry into the 2019 United Airlines NYC Half, which is one of my favorite races, so that was exciting too.
> 
> Overall, a good race, but I don't know that I'd do it again because Staten Island is just such a hassle.


Congratulations, I admire your perseverance!


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @kleph , @MissLiss279, @SarahDisney , and @gjramsey …...you all rock!!
Thank you for sharing your race reports.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Have loved reading all the race reports today!  Great job everybody!!!


----------



## Kerry1957

*Des Plaines River Trail Races Marathon (Suburban Chicago) Race Report*

One line summary is I achieved my goals of finishing upright and under 6 hours for my first marathon!! Time was 5:51.

As I wrote a few pages back, the race directors had to adjust and re-certify the course several times this week as the river crested and took out more and more of the course. Final course was a 6.55 mile loop.

When I woke up Saturday morning the temp was 31 but "warmed" up to 33 by the start. The race turned into a "choose your own adventure" (my words, not their's). At the pre-race meeting we were told that a mile of the loop had many areas of about ankle to shin deep water and if we wanted to avoid it we could use a earlier turnaround and make the race four 5.55 mile loops for a total of 22.6 miles. That sounded good to a bunch of folks, but there was no way I was going to bail out short for my first marathon. Since I run these trails 3 times a week I knew there was another back trail of about two miles that connects back to the race course, so I decided avoid the worst of the flooding and to add this off course trail to each of my first two race loops.  Still with me??

The race started and I made it about half a mile before hitting the first of several smaller puddles; over the top of my shoes for about 30 yards. I wasn't happy knowing I would have to run the entire race in wet shoes.

First Loop: (1-7.55) Plan of 13:15 minutes a mile; actual about 13:00. Nice and easy. I wasn't cold and I felt strong. Biggest issue was slowing down. About 4 areas of flooding per loop.

Second Loop: (7.55-15.1) Plan of 13:30 minutes a mile; actual about 13:15. Mile 8 was for some reason difficult. My knees hurt for the first time in two years and my stomach was upset. I'm thinking "what's going on??? You're not even a third of the way done" Fortunately both went away.

Third Loop (15.1-20.65) Plan of 13:45 minutes a mile; actual about 13:30. I was tiring and my feet hurt. Then at mile 16 I had a weird burst of energy and felt great. Unfortunately that only lasted for a mile or two. I started looking forward to the flood areas because the ice cold water felt good to my tired feet. I wanted to sit in the stream for a minute and let it wash over my legs but I would have never been able to get back up.

Fourth Loop (20.65-26.2) Plan of 14:00 minutes a mile; actual about 14:30. The wheels start coming off at about mile 22. My form was terrible and I was listing to the right with a stiff left side and a loose right side. When I tried to just blank it out and get in a zone I would literally veer off the trail to the right. I remembered the mantra I read here on the boards this week, "f*&k tired" and repeated it to myself a few times. This was a bit of a jolt because it's not language I would ever use. And what did I hear back at me in my head but "no.... tired just f*&ked you!"  While I was walking a chunk of the last mile several people came up to me to check if I was OK. I must have looked pretty bad.

The pictures below show me crossing the finish with the weird lean and a post race shot with my daughter.  Overall a very satisfying race in spite of the course conditions and a crash and burn finish. A huge thanks to @DopeyBadger for designing a program that got me through it.


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @Kerry1957, you did it and are now officially a Marathoner.   Way to persevere and finish.
Thanks for sharing your pictures and story.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

SarahDisney said:


> *Staten Island Half Marathon - Official Time 2:39:40*
> I did this as a supported training run, and while I was a bit faster than planned, it felt good. The course was nice, but the logistics were a little messy, especially by the start.
> 
> I also now have officially qualified for guaranteed entry into the 2019 NYC marathon through the 9+1 program (9 qualifying nyrr races + 1 volunteer experience). So I got to ring the 9+1 bell:



Congrats on a great race and ringing the bell!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Well done racers!



MissLiss279 said:


> *Prairie Fire Half Marathon report
> *
> 1:56:57 - PR!!!
> @LSUlakes
> 
> So... this is my local marathon/half. This is my second time to run the fall half (have also ran the full marathon twice before) plus the preview runs of this course. I know it pretty well. One decent hill, one short steep hill, and then a few rollers, but mostly flat.
> 
> First - it was really weird for me to be running the half when there was a full going on.
> 
> The weather for today was going to be interesting. I cold front was predicted to come through with rain and a strong  20+ mph north wind, but what time would it actually make it??
> 
> The hourly predictions made me think it would be after the half. Temps to start the race were about 50 with light wind. Soon after the race started (and I mean like right after I crossed the start line), it started to rain. It was fairly light rain. I started with the 2 hour pacers and stayed with them until the first water stop, about mile 2.5. The water stops are really small, so it was like everyone just came to a stop trying to get water, and I couldn’t deal with that, so I went on around them at that point. I tried to keep my pace around 9, and was somewhat successful. A little fast here and a little slow there, but I was doing okay. I had expected it to be light rain for most of the race, but at mile 4 it started to downpour. It poured for at least a mile, and was still pretty heavy for another mile or two. In the older residential neighborhoods that we ran through, the runoff from the rain created mini-rivers. At that point, my feet were already wet, so I just ran through them, and tried not to add extra mileage finding the narrowest areas. At about mile 6, I picked up the pace just a little to about 8:50. Then about mile 9, I picked it up to about 8:30 and tried to hold on until the end. I kind of felt like I might puke the last mile and a half, but I didn’t let myself slow down. Just kept telling myself I would be finished in under 15 minutes.
> 
> I’m so happy that I was able to finish in under 2 hours for the first time!
> 
> I’m also thankful I didn’t run the marathon today. I changed into dry clothes and went to go cheer on marathoners and handed out a few hand warmers at mile 20. By the time I got to mile 20 (sometime between the 4:15 and 4:30 pacers), the wind had really shifted to the north. It was getting cold! After being there for 30-45 minutes, I headed back towards the finish. It just looked miserable to be running in the rain in low 40 temps with 20+ wind. The last two miles is running to the south, so at least the wind was at their backs. I stayed as long as I could. I missed two or three runners that I really wanted to cheer on, but I was cold. This race doesn’t have a very large marathon runner count, and there aren’t always that many spectators especially for the later runners, and I really wanted to cheer them on. I have been there. This was where I ran my first marathon, and I finished in just under 6 hours (85 degrees that day by the time I finished!), and wanted to offer as much support as I could. I’m very impressed with anyone that finished in the conditions that we had today.
> 
> ETA: Thanks @DopeyBadger for the training plan!! I’ll be hitting you up soon for a spring marathon plan.



17 min off your PR in the last year.  Keep that ball rolling downhill!  Excited to see what comes next!

@SarahDisney congrats on achieving the 9+1!
@kleph congrats on the sub-4!
@Kerry1957 congrats on the first marathon!
@gjramsey always impressive pacing!  Congrats on the podium!

Great stuff all around this weekend!


----------



## flav

Kerry1957 said:


> *Des Plaines River Trail Races Marathon (Suburban Chicago) Race Report*
> 
> One line summary is I achieved my goals of finishing upright and under 6 hours for my first marathon!! Time was 5:51.
> 
> As I wrote a few pages back, the race directors had to adjust and re-certify the course several times this week as the river crested and took out more and more of the course. Final course was a 6.55 mile loop.
> 
> When I woke up Saturday morning the temp was 31 but "warmed" up to 33 by the start. The race turned into a "choose your own adventure" (my words, not their's). At the pre-race meeting we were told that a mile of the loop had many areas of about ankle to shin deep water and if we wanted to avoid it we could use a earlier turnaround and make the race four 5.55 mile loops for a total of 22.6 miles. That sounded good to a bunch of folks, but there was no way I was going to bail out short for my first marathon. Since I run these trails 3 times a week I knew there was another back trail of about two miles that connects back to the race course, so I decided avoid the worst of the flooding and to add this off course trail to each of my first two race loops.  Still with me??
> 
> The race started and I made it about half a mile before hitting the first of several smaller puddles; over the top of my shoes for about 30 yards. I wasn't happy knowing I would have to run the entire race in wet shoes.
> 
> First Loop: (1-7.55) Plan of 13:15 minutes a mile; actual about 13:00. Nice and easy. I wasn't cold and I felt strong. Biggest issue was slowing down. About 4 areas of flooding per loop.
> 
> Second Loop: (7.55-13.1) Plan of 13:30 minutes a mile; actual about 13:15. Mile 8 was for some reason difficult. My knees hurt for the first time in two years and my stomach was upset. I'm thinking "what's going on??? You're not even a third of the way done" Fortunately both went away.
> 
> Third Loop (13.1-18.65) Plan of 13:45 minutes a mile; actual about 13:30. I was tiring and my feet hurt. Then at mile 16 I had a weird burst of energy and felt great. Unfortunately that only lasted for a mile or two. I started looking forward to the flood areas because the ice cold water felt good to my tired feet. I wanted to sit in the stream for a minute and let it wash over my legs but I would have never been able to get back up.
> 
> Fourth Loop (18.65-26.2) Plan of 14:00 minutes a mile; actual about 14:30. The wheels start coming off at about mile 22. My form was terrible and I was listing to the right with a stiff left side and a loose right side. When I tried to just blank it out and get in a zone I would literally veer off the trail to the right. I remembered the mantra I read here on the boards this week, "f*&k tired" and repeated it to myself a few times. This was a bit of a jolt because it's not language I would ever use. And what did I hear back at me in my head but "no.... tired just f*&ked you!"  While I was walking a chunk of the last mile several people came up to me to check if I was OK. I must have looked pretty bad.
> 
> The pictures below show me crossing the finish with the weird lean and a post race shot with my daughter.  Overall a very satisfying race in spite of the course conditions and a crash and burn finish. A huge thanks to @DopeyBadger for designing a program that got me through it.
> 
> View attachment 358451 View attachment 358452


Congratulations Marathoner!


----------



## SarahDisney

Forgot to mention this yesterday ... I know that not everyone (myself included sometimes) is a fan of out-and-back races. But one of the really cool things about an out-and-back course is the intense cheering and screaming that happens when the lead runners pass you going in the opposite direction. I always love that moment.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Mickey Momma said:


> I am running W&D with a friend in a couple weeks.  It is her first half-marathon and she is a bundle of nerves.  I want to get her something to motivate her during the race as we won’t be running together and she can be hard on herself.  I found a bracelet that says “Believe,” but am wondering if my running friends have any other ideas?



Why aren't you running together just out of curiosity?


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Mickey Momma

Waiting2goback said:


> Why aren't you running together just out of curiosity?



I got into running when my kiddos were itty-bitty as a way of maintaining my sanity (my son and twin daughters are 17 months apart), so I have always been a solo runner.  I understand the appeal of running with a partner or group, but sometimes my run is the only time I have to myself and the only time I allow myself to be selfish.

That said, I have brought up the idea of running this one together a couple times and was immediately shot down every time. There are other things going on in her life and I think this is something she wants/needs to do on her own.  (In fact, this race weekend was her suggestion.). She has done the training and has been a lot more consistent than me this time around, but like all first timers, is suffering from fear of the unknown.  So I thought a little race morning gift might help when her head starts playing games with her.


----------



## TheHamm

Saturday I pulled out warmer socks for my 34* run and regretted doing so after mile 1.  I had these socks last winter, and the same model of shoes, but it just felt odd right away.  At mile 7 I took the socks off to see if it was better to run without- nope.  At 7.5 it was clear I was limping and listing to one side so I cut the run short for fear of running my hip into the ground.  I am totally baffled by this change.  I've put ~150 miles on these shoes with the light weight socks and saw no difference between these and the last pair (same model different color), and these are the same socks I ran in the previous pair of shoes.  It was not wet, and I have never gotten a blister before, so what gives?  Is it realistic to think my feet have changed?


----------



## Jules76126

Congrats to everyone who raced this weekend. Love reading all the recaps this morning.


----------



## ZellyB

Congratulations all you racers!!


----------



## Dis5150

Kazrak said:


> Question for the folks here - after one of the WDW 10k/half challenges, how much time would you want before another race?
> 
> I'm doing the Star Wars Challenge next April.  6 weeks after that is Bay to Breakers (12k or 15k) - I'm trying to decide if it's too close.  I mean, to some extent I can just kinda take it easy through Bay to Breakers, but part of me would really like to see how I can do on a course with actual hills.
> 
> I don't expect to have any major races planned over the summer - next one after that might be Bridge to Bridge in August, and that's another 12k.
> 
> Opinions?



I ran a marathon 8 weeks after Dopey this year, then another marathon 8 weeks later.  And managed to meet my goal of under 6 hours for both of them, both very hilly races. So certainly doable. 

DH placed 1st in his age group in our 5k on Saturday and I placed 3rd in mine.  But I have no idea of our times as it wasn't a chipped race and I forgot to shut off my Garmin after we crossed the finish line . They haven't posted results yet, if they are even going to. I'm pretty sure she was writing our times down as we crossed.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Lots of great racing this weekend, awesome work folks!


----------



## Wendy98

Slowly finding my groove after Chicago.  Everything is fine and has been fine except my feet and those stupid tendons.  I don't think I formally added these  to the list of races:

November
4 - Wendy98 - NYC Marathon (3:07:32 / N/A)

January
13 - Wendy98 - Walt Disney World Marathon (top 10 / N/A)

April
15- Wendy98 - Boston Marathon (2:55 /N/A)

NYC--I want to beat my Chicago time.  NYC course is harder so I will need to work.
WDW-I'd like a top 10 finish or Masters win, but it will depend on who shows up.
Boston--I am going for a PR and that is the course I can do it.  I need to stay healthy and hope the weather is better than last year.

I am not sure what I will do in the fall.  Berlin is on the short list, but the whole childcare for several days and travel logistics makes me hesitant.  I do not have a good support system for being away for that long.  Possibly Chicago, since that is an easy weekend trip and I love that race.  I am also looking at races closer to home like Columbus Marathon.  That is where I got my first BQ and a pretty flat and fast course.  Then part of me says it is time to take a break and not do a fall marathon.


----------



## Wendy98

Congrats weekend racers!  Lots of good races and recaps.


----------



## rteetz

Wendy98 said:


> Slowly finding my groove after Chicago.  Everything is fine and has been fine except my feet and those stupid tendons.  I don't think I formally added these  to the list of races:
> 
> November
> 4 - Wendy98 - NYC Marathon (3:07:32 / N/A)
> 
> January
> 13 - Wendy98 - Walt Disney World Marathon (top 10 / N/A)
> 
> April
> 15- Wendy98 - Boston Marathon (2:55 /N/A)
> 
> NYC--I want to beat my Chicago time.  NYC course is harder so I will need to work.
> WDW-I'd like a top 10 finish or Masters win, but it will depend on who shows up.
> Boston--I am going for a PR and that is the course I can do it.  I need to stay healthy and hope the weather is better than last year.
> 
> I am not sure what I will do in the fall.  Berlin is on the short list, but the whole childcare for several days and travel logistics makes me hesitant.  I do not a a good support system for being away for that long.  Possibly Chicago, since that is an easy weekend trip and I love that race.  I am also looking at races closer to home like Columbus Marathon.  That is where I got my first BQ and a pretty flat and fast course.  Then part of me says it is time to take a break and not do a fall marathon.


 You’re awesome. Going from Chicago to New York to WDW to Boston is crazy and incredible.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For those of you who run a race with music, do you arrange the songs in your playlist so they will play at a certain time during the race?

Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster.

ATTQOTD: NO music for me.

Sorry for being late and not getting everything up to date yet. DD has the flu and trying to navigate around that.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you who run a race with music, do you arrange the songs in your playlist so they will play at a certain time during the race?


No music on race day usually.


----------



## Slogger

Hi @LSUlakes.....I'm assuming you had a GREAT weekend!!  

I have some changes to the race calendar,  I intended to sign up for two races but never did so please delete from calendar:

October 20th-Atlantic City (5k or 8k) ...
November 18th-Philadelphia Marathon

I am running the AC Marathon on October 21st but would like to revise my goal time to 4:28.    

Thanks!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  No music on race day.  I prefer to be focused and in the moment during a race.


----------



## Chaitali

For the Avengers Half in 2017, somehow all my music managed to play at just the perfect times.  It was like magic.  So I tried to arrange it that way for the 2018 Disney World Marathon and it completely didn't work.  So I'm going back to not arranging it and letting fate work its magic


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you who run a race with music, do you arrange the songs in your playlist so they will play at a certain time during the race?



Sorry you are dealing with the flu.

ATTQOTD:  No music for me lately.   I USED to have a playlist that was designed to crank up the energy the closer I got to the finish line.  
Multiple iphones later, my itunes didn't save my old music and I don't know where the new earbud thingys are to even listen quietly without disturbing others.   
I guess I get the silent treatment.


----------



## ZellyB

I don't typically listen to music during races.


----------



## jennamfeo

So many races reports to catch up on! Can't wait! Congrats to everyone for what looked like amazing races all around! 

@LSUlakes Hope the DD gets better fast!!

ATTQOTD: I listened to music during my last half race and I just put it on the same Apple Radio that I listen to during my speed workouts. I don't have the time to build a good playlist. But I usually don't listen to music during races, I just wanted something to make my legs move faster and it seemed to work!

If anyone has a Kindle (or Amazon account because you can pull it up on the Kindle Cloud on your phone or PC), Shalane's book _Run Fast. Eat Slow._ is only $1.99 for digital download!! 

https://www.amazon.com/Run-Fast-Eat...1COAIDK2?_bbid=10828780&tag=bookbubemail16-20


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: No music for me, race day or otherwise.

If I DID use music on race day, I would go with this plan:



Chaitali said:


> ...and letting fate work its magic...


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: No music for me either.


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: MUST have music. I also carry an iPod Shuffle for longer races in case my phone dies. I listen to a variety of music but tend to have the rap / hip hop in the second half of my playlist. Something about all the swear words keeps me going.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: No specific order.  I have a big playlist for racing, but I listen to the playlist on shuffle.  

I don't listen to the playlist in training... I either use podcasts or a seeded Apple Music station.  I only have the playlist for races because I can't always count on the cell signal for the race course, either because it's just a bad signal location for local races or because there's too many people and the signal is just all clogged up like at Disney.


----------



## cburnett11

@LSUlakes please add me to the list of WDW marathoners coming up in January...

January 13 - cburnett11 - Walt Disney World Marathon (N/A / N/A)


----------



## mtnmjd

ATTQOTD: Podcasts during training runs but no music or podcasts for races. I like to listen to the sounds of the race....the other runners, people cheering, chatting with run buddies and on course entertainment if offered.


----------



## JeffW

TheHamm said:


> Saturday I pulled out warmer socks for my 34* run and regretted doing so after mile 1.  I had these socks last winter, and the same model of shoes, but it just felt odd right away.  At mile 7 I took the socks off to see if it was better to run without- nope.  At 7.5 it was clear I was limping and listing to one side so I cut the run short for fear of running my hip into the ground.  I am totally baffled by this change.  I've put ~150 miles on these shoes with the light weight socks and saw no difference between these and the last pair (same model different color), and these are the same socks I ran in the previous pair of shoes.  It was not wet, and I have never gotten a blister before, so what gives?  Is it realistic to think my feet have changed?



I run in Brooks Ghost shoes, and tend to buy them in batches when they are closing out an older model and releasing a new one.  I've noticed that there are subtle differences between pairs, even though they are all the same model (but all different colors).  So I think it is entirely possible that the shoe is just slightly different.

That said, I've had problems where it wasn't my feet that changed, but my gait.  This is especially true if I let hip/gluteus-medius muscles get imbalanced, which causes me to land a little differently on each foot.  This is usually followed by ITB Syndrome if I don't correct it quickly.  Do you notice any difference in the wear pattern on the tread of the shoe compared to your last pair?


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: No music for me. I listen to podcasts during runs and all races except for a Disney. Disney races have been the only times that I have enjoyed running without listening to anything.


----------



## derekleigh

Need to formally add these races in:

October
28 - derekleigh - White Mountain Milers Half (sub-2:00/ n/a)

November
11 - derekleigh - Myles Standish 16.2 Relay (NG/ n/a)

December
1 - derekleigh - Santa Shuffle (23:00/ n/a)


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I have a run playlist with about 6 hours of music, but I just hit shuffle.  Recently though I've been listening to a podcast.  It's 2 guys dissecting all the shows on Bravo, so ya know, super intellectual stuff.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: I listen to podcasts, if anything, for training runs and I have a race playlist that I add to throughout the year, but I haven’t found myself using it for my last few races.  (Disney races, especially, tend to have plenty going on to keep me distracted.)  When I do listen, I just hit shuffle.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you who run a race with music, do you arrange the songs in your playlist so they will play at a certain time during the race?



No music for me. And congrats on your team's big win on Saturday! Now all they need to do is win out.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Listening to music is one of my favorite parts about running!!  I've ran races without it (usually the really cold weather runs where my phone freezes) and been fine.  But I enjoy running to music.  For big city races, I download spotify playlists offline so I can run in airplane mode and save my battery/not worry about cell signal.  Some races I listen with volume really low so I can hear the crowd or my running mates.  The Chicago marathon I listened to a hip-hop & 90's era heavy marathon playlist of 315 songs on shuffle. 
Fun fact: for easy training runs I listen to atmospheric mellow music (and oftentimes disney park music.)  For speed/tempo workouts it's always bmp appropriate.  For some long runs I'll legit listen to the Hamilton soundtrack...I can tell you how many miles will get you how far in the story.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: no music on race day but I do keep my headphones with me just in case I do need some music to push through. For training, I listen to Pandora. Mostly alternative rock/stuff from high school. I know some would advise against making your mind wander during runs but it helps me going down memory lane.


----------



## TheHamm

JeffW said:


> I run in Brooks Ghost shoes, and tend to buy them in batches when they are closing out an older model and releasing a new one.  I've noticed that there are subtle differences between pairs, even though they are all the same model (but all different colors).  So I think it is entirely possible that the shoe is just slightly different.
> 
> That said, I've had problems where it wasn't my feet that changed, but my gait.  This is especially true if I let hip/gluteus-medius muscles get imbalanced, which causes me to land a little differently on each foot.  This is usually followed by ITB Syndrome if I don't correct it quickly.  Do you notice any difference in the wear pattern on the tread of the shoe compared to your last pair?



Thank you for the feedback.  Both of these options seem logical but did not occur to me.  The wear pattern on my shoes seems similar enough, but I can imagine a scenario where a small difference in gait + a manufacturing tolerance variation would lead to a difference.


----------



## tigger536

The Race half marathon report. My time was 1:58:08, 119 out of 702 overall and 5th/ 101 in my AG!  My 45th half and a PR by over 1.5 minutes!

This was an inaugural race put on by my friend who runs the weekly run club I go to (West Midtown Run Club).  She is an RD of many awesome races but this was the first time she has put on a half.  The Race also runs through Atlanta's historic West End/ East Point neighborhoods, an area of town that has never had a half marathon (most of our halfs start and end in midtown).  She knocked it out of the park! Great course, fantastic course support, Monday Night brewing beers at the finish (at least in the VIP area), great food (ahi tuna bowls, empanadas, cauliflower tacos).  The course was very hilly (its Atlanta after all) but the uphills had some nice downhills to follow.

 I have two marathons coming up (Detroit and MCM) in the next two weeks, so at first I was not going to run this one for time.  But my PR race was cancelled last weekend (Buffalo women's half, I was there for a friends wedding - she was to do the 5k but that was also cancelled).  Then the weather for Atlanta this weekend was AMAZING (mid 50s at the start).  I put myself in between the 2 and 2:15 pacers (who I also know from my run club) and was going to see what happened.  I got ahead of the two hour people in the first mile (in spite of the giant hill at the start).  Then mile 2 brought a steady uphill and they overtook me.  More rolling hills and by mile 3 I found myself ahead of them again.  They never passed me again.  I felt great, and seeing friends on the course (both ahead and behind me) during an out and back mid race boosted my spirits.  That mile, 6, is usually my worst (the halfway point always sucks for me because there seems like so much left) but on this day it was my fastest mile due in part to this boost.  When I got to mile 12 and realized I could average over a 10mm and still PR, I was elated.  That math gave me the last boost and I gave it all I had to finish, even with the mile 12 hill that never seemed to end (Atlanta halfs love big hills in the last mile, its like the law or something.

I can't wait to do this race again next year.

ATTQOTD: I have a bigger training playlist and a shorter one for races.  Both I use on shuffle, although I have a "lucky" song I like to start to - Tom Petty's American Girl.  Soething about that beat at the start of a race.


----------



## cavepig

No actual music for me for races or training.  I do get songs stuck in my head on repeat though.  Like "Baby Shark" because my clients played it.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you who run a race with music, do you arrange the songs in your playlist so they will play at a certain time during the race?



I don't currently run with music, but when I was doing a lot of treadmill running, I listened to music a lot.  I did at one point have a carefully-planned playlist for a half-hour run, with particularly-peppy songs toward the end.  "Cup of Life" by Ricky Martin and "Rebel Yell" by Billy Idol were probably the top two there.  "Rebel Yell", in particular, was exactly in time with my running cadence with the treadmill set for 5 mph.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD: I listen to music on all of my non-Disney races. I have set playlists for paces and switch based on the pace that I am trying to achieve in a given race. Never tried to set up a playlist based on anything else.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you who run a race with music, do you arrange the songs in your playlist so they will play at a certain time during the race?


ATTQOTD: I always run with music - training run or race. I do not listen to anything different for races but I do turn down the volume a bit so I can hear and be aware of surroundings. I either stream an apple music radio station or stream a 50+ hour playlist on shuffle that I created specifically for running. This was the main reason I got the Apple watch - to stream music without having to bring my phone.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Fun fact: for easy training runs I listen to atmospheric mellow music (and oftentimes disney park music.)  For speed/tempo workouts it's always bmp appropriate.  For some long runs I'll legit listen to the Hamilton soundtrack...*I can tell you how many miles will get you how far in the story*.



Let's say one was to run 48.6. How far would you be?


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
No music for me, but if I did have a playlist for a race it would include songs like:
"Long May You Run"
"The Long and Winding Road"
"Don't Stop Me Now"
"King of Pain"
"So Far Away"
"Fool If You Think It's Over" 
"S.O.S"  and
"Run, Run, Away"


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I don't usually run with music and definitely don't arrange songs. If I listen to anything during a race it's a podcast to keep my mind off the pain or Hamilton.


----------



## Kazrak

PCFriar80 said:


> ATTQOTD:
> No music for me, but if I did have a playlist for a race it would include songs like:
> "Run, Run, Away"



I think I had this one, actually - the Great Big Sea version, along with "When I'm Up" and maybe "When I Am King".

The other one I remember was Queen, "Headlong", as the starter.


----------



## Sanchez

Music - never in a race and never while training on open roads. I find it to be a safety/courtesy issue. When training on the track or treadmill I always listen to music or a podcast.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: Yes to music. I tried no music during my race last weekend and didn’t like it. 

Autocorrect just changed music to McChicken sic


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @tigger536 on the great half and PR!!!   Well done.  Sounds like your friend puts on a great event.

Nice taste in music too.

Good luck with your marathons coming up.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you who run a race with music, do you arrange the songs in your playlist so they will play at a certain time during the race?


Never in a race...it isn't allowed in triathlon and I guess I just don't bother in running races.

I usually gave music on training runs though...I have a Mighty music player which is a little iPod shuffle sized player that lets you download your Spotify playlists.  Love it.

https://bemighty.com/



apdebord said:


> It's 2 guys dissecting all the shows on Bravo, so ya know, super intellectual stuff.


Such a Bravo fan.  If you have SiriusXM you should listen to Jeff Lewis Live on Radio Andy


----------



## DustyWA

*Poulsbo Half Marathon
*
This weekend I ran the Poulsbo Half Marathon.  I only got back into running in January after a series of injuries had kept me from doing hardly any training for several years.  Having returned to good, pain-free running shape, I was planning on using this race as a fitness test and confidence booster as I prepare for my first marathon next month.  To my surprise, I ended up walking away with a 5:30 minute PR!

It was a beautiful day for a race - uncharacteristically clear skies and temps in the upper 40s / lower 50s.  Because the start/finish was only a mile and a half from my house, I walked down and arrived 15 minutes before start.  I set my watch to pace me to 7:35/mile.  The first four miles or so are relatively flat with a few rolling hills.  I took advantage of that to get myself a little over a minute ahead of my virtual pacer in anticipation of the steady 350 foot climb over 2 miles that awaited me shortly after mile 4.

At mile 4, I hit the second water stop and the first one I actually stopped for and it was a challenge.  You see, this was the first race I've ever done that has gone cupless.  Instead of volunteers handing out paper cups of water, the race organizers gave each runner a "hydropouch".  The coolers at the water stop have special valves that fill your hydropouch in about a second.  You even had a chance to try it during packet pickup.  When I got to the cooler, nothing happened.  One of the volunteers told me to press down on this and push in here and still nothing.  Note - I didn't have this problem at the next water stop, so I don't think it was operator error.  After about 5 seconds of trying to figure this out I just ran off in frustration and started my ascent up the hill.

The ascent went as well as I would have hoped and I was only 5 seconds behind my virtual pacer when I reached the top.  As we wound through some neighborhood streets near mile 7, I watched as a couple runners made a wrong turn at one of the cones.  Since I had practiced the route several times over the past couple of months, I knew better and kept going.  Luckily, they didn't go too far off course - a block later they were back on course and it probably only cost them a few seconds.

Miles 8-13 were essentially returning the way we came, having intercepted the course a little further down the hill.  Needless to say, I was flying on the downhill portion, including one 6:51 split.  I rapidly found myself a little over a minute ahead of my virtual pacer with an average 7:29 pace.  The last 3 miles were back to mostly flat with a few rolling hills.  When I crossed the finish line, my time was 1:34:37.  A 5:30 minute PR!

While I'm excited about the PR, I can't help but feel frustrated with technology.  While I was aiming for a PR, my target pace was only 5 seconds faster than my tempo pace for my marathon next month and my watch showed an average pace 10 seconds faster than my tempo pace.  The official result was 25 seconds faster than my tempo pace!  Apparently the difference lies in my Stryd footpod, which is supposed to be super accurate and doesn't require calibration.  The Stryd (and the resultant pacing data) had me only running 12.65 miles, whereas every other runner using the exact same route came out around 13 miles (the spread is mostly 12.95-13.05 miles, with a few at or near 13.1) and mapping software shows it at 13.1 miles.  I ran 4800m at the high school track the next morning I was coming up with similar results.  Lap to lap, it wasn't noticeable (0-0.01 difference), but after 12 laps, it was showing about .08 short.  Over the course of a half marathon, that error would be .35, which happens to be the difference between what my watch and other runners showed for distance.

I guess the positive outlook is that it's showing shorter distances and slower paces, so watch error won't be to blame if I don't make my goal time next month.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: No music

Congratulations to @tigger536 and @DustyWA for your PR!


----------



## kbenson13

ATTQOTD:  I love listening to music while I run.  I have a few playlists that I rotate through.  Several of them are more or less "static" and I listen to them on shuffle.  I have one playlist that I add new songs too all the time based on what Spotify's Discover Weekly playlist suggests to me.  That's the playlist I listen to most frequently and I don't listen to that on shuffle very often.  I listen to that straight through and over the course of a month or so, a song goes from the top of that playlist down to the point where I don't get to it any more in the runs.  Usually by then, I've heard the song enough times not to miss it but if I do, I put it on one of my "static" playlists.

On race day, I have a "long run" playlist that I rarely listen to outside of races and....long runs.  On that playlist, most of the music is designed to be up tempo  to keep my mood high but there's not much more thought than that.  EXCEPT I did put, about halfway through my anticipated HM race time, "Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner" by Iron Maiden.  I find that song is very fitting at the peak (or valley) of a long run at max speed...


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you who run a race with music, do you arrange the songs in your playlist so they will play at a certain time during the race?



I have six-to-eight very specific workout playlists on Spotify that are various BPM that respond to paces I want to hit (mostly for cycling, but some for running), and they vary in content (like the 165 BPM playlist has a lot of Top 40 and Country, the 180 BPM is a lot of EDM and hip hop, etc.).



CheapRunnerMike said:


> Never in a race...it isn't allowed in triathlon and I guess I just don't bother in running races.
> 
> I usually gave music on training runs though...I have a Mighty music player which is a little iPod shuffle sized player that lets you download your Spotify playlists. Love it.
> 
> https://bemighty.com/



Well well well ... one of these little bad boys is gonna come live with me.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: no music during races yet. That may change as music keeps my pace steady and my mind occupied.


----------



## McNs

Podcasts and sometimes music for training but I like to go minimal for races. Still toying with having my phone with me for Auckland Marathon - would mainly have it to help with my cheer squad tracking me..


----------



## JulieODC

Wow - so many great races this weekend! Congrats to all!!

QOTD: I don’t listen to music, just podcasts. But when a longer race is approaching, I save my fave podcasts for race day.

For the bravo lovers - Reality Life with Kate Casey is my fave podcast


----------



## Mickey Momma

Keels said:


> Well well well ... one of these little bad boys is gonna come live with me.



I have one as well.  You will love it.


----------



## sourire

Congrats to all our weekend racers! Loved your recaps! Way to go!!!

ATTQOTD: Music most of the time on training runs but rarely in races. A “Mickey Marathon” playlist was made for this past January, and I turned it on at the 13.1 mat. It has quite the mix of everything. A lot of the songs were put there as a surprise from DH, and some made me laugh in those later miles, so that was fun! I still listen to it all the time!


----------



## tidefan

FFigawi said:


> No music for me. And congrats on your team's big win on Saturday! Now all they need to do is win out.


While I do enjoy @LSUlakes QOTD's, I cannot support his team winning out.  I need them to lose on November 4th...  

ATTQOTD:  I never listen to anything while I run.  I use my runs as a time to clear my mind... (and to ponder really important things like "I really hope Tua's knee is better by the aforementioned November 4th game...)


----------



## bevcgg

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:    For some long runs I'll legit listen to the Hamilton soundtrack...I can tell you how many miles will get you how far in the story.



I have run two half's listening to Hamilton- glad to hear someone else does too. I got really annoyed last time when it "shuffled" by accident!



CheapRunnerMike said:


> I usually gave music on training runs though...I have a Mighty music player which is a little iPod shuffle sized player that lets you download your Spotify playlists. Love it.
> 
> https://bemighty.com/



Thanks SO MUCH for this! Super cool!
 I will be buying one for me and one for my "hard to buy for 15 yr old" you just made her Christmas!


----------



## PkbaughAR

I'm a long-time lurker, but I'd like to introduce myself and be a part of the group! First of all, y'all rock!! You have both inspired me and enabled me as I've read every page this year! I live in rural southeast Arkansas and grew up in south Florida, so I'm a Disney addict! I got inspired to run after the Wine & Dine weekend 2016 when I saw people with medals that I thought didn't look like the typical runners (since I don't either!lol) The bling drew me in!! I convinced both my husband and some friends to run the W&D 10K last year and really just started running last August following the plan on run Disney. This year I have finished six 10K races with a race planned in October and the W&D 5K and 10K. I love all the info I get from reading this thread! I love the positive encouragement y'all give each other! I love the links to new gear to make the runs go better! I love the good-natured ribbing you give each other! I love the motivation I get from all of you to be better, faster, etc! And as a result, I am signed up for the Star Wars Rival Run Challenge! And I'm seriously considering Dopey 2020! (Enabling-remember!!) I look forward to being an active participant of this group!


----------



## dis_or_dat

@PkbaughAR 

ATTQOTD: podcasts all day! Even during my "speed" runs. Music for race day.


----------



## kleph

OK all you fans of SEC football teams: Mid Season Report Cards are Here!


----------



## Waiting2goback

Mickey Momma said:


> I got into running when my kiddos were itty-bitty as a way of maintaining my sanity (my son and twin daughters are 17 months apart), so I have always been a solo runner.  I understand the appeal of running with a partner or group, but sometimes my run is the only time I have to myself and the only time I allow myself to be selfish.
> 
> That said, I have brought up the idea of running this one together a couple times and was immediately shot down every time. There are other things going on in her life and I think this is something she wants/needs to do on her own.  (In fact, this race weekend was her suggestion.). She has done the training and has been a lot more consistent than me this time around, but like all first timers, is suffering from fear of the unknown.  So I thought a little race morning gift might help when her head starts playing games with her.



Makes sense.  I figured there was a reason, just figured I'd ask.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you who run a race with music, do you arrange the songs in your playlist so they will play at a certain time during the race?
> 
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster.
> 
> ATTQOTD: NO music for me.
> 
> Sorry for being late and not getting everything up to date yet. DD has the flu and trying to navigate around that.



I listen to podcasts during training but music during races, when I am not running with someone else.  This past race was the first time I tried to place a song at a specific time and it worked.  When I first started running "Let It Go" was the song that was everywhere.  But it was also fitting for my life at the time.  I had it on repeat the last few miles of my first marathon as I was struggling and just keep telling myself to let go of the pain, and all the stuff that has been holding me back in my life.   So, the song has meaning for me.  Well, I put it about 1:50 minutes into my playlist just in case I needed a push at the end of my race.  It came on around mile 12 right when I needed a boost again.  Now it has me wondering if I should do it with more songs, like put my favorite and fastest paced songs at about mile 3-4 when I am warmed up.  



PkbaughAR said:


> I'm a long-time lurker, but I'd like to introduce myself and be a part of the group! First of all, y'all rock!! You have both inspired me and enabled me as I've read every page this year! I live in rural southeast Arkansas and grew up in south Florida, so I'm a Disney addict! I got inspired to run after the Wine & Dine weekend 2016 when I saw people with medals that I thought didn't look like the typical runners (since I don't either!lol) The bling drew me in!! I convinced both my husband and some friends to run the W&D 10K last year and really just started running last August following the plan on run Disney. This year I have finished six 10K races with a race planned in October and the W&D 5K and 10K. I love all the info I get from reading this thread! I love the positive encouragement y'all give each other! I love the links to new gear to make the runs go better! I love the good-natured ribbing you give each other! I love the motivation I get from all of you to be better, faster, etc! And as a result, I am signed up for the Star Wars Rival Run Challenge! And I'm seriously considering Dopey 2020! (Enabling-remember!!) I look forward to being an active participant of this group!



Welcome.  And if you are thinking about Dopey you might as well commit to it now because there will be several people on here that will talk you into it.  Admitting you are thinking about it like blood in the water.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## ZellyB

PkbaughAR said:


> I'm a long-time lurker, but I'd like to introduce myself and be a part of the group! First of all, y'all rock!! You have both inspired me and enabled me as I've read every page this year! I live in rural southeast Arkansas and grew up in south Florida, so I'm a Disney addict! I got inspired to run after the Wine & Dine weekend 2016 when I saw people with medals that I thought didn't look like the typical runners (since I don't either!lol) The bling drew me in!! I convinced both my husband and some friends to run the W&D 10K last year and really just started running last August following the plan on run Disney. This year I have finished six 10K races with a race planned in October and the W&D 5K and 10K. I love all the info I get from reading this thread! I love the positive encouragement y'all give each other! I love the links to new gear to make the runs go better! I love the good-natured ribbing you give each other! I love the motivation I get from all of you to be better, faster, etc! And as a result, I am signed up for the Star Wars Rival Run Challenge! And I'm seriously considering Dopey 2020! (Enabling-remember!!) I look forward to being an active participant of this group!



Welcome and glad you decided to leave lurker-dom behind.  And, as @Waiting2goback stated, you might as well just concede to running Dopey 2020 now.  You've given us all FAR too much time to wear you down.


----------



## PkbaughAR

Waiting2goback said:


> Welcome. And if you are thinking about Dopey you might as well commit to it now because there will be several people on here that will talk you into it. Admitting you are thinking about it like blood in the water.


Well I am currently putting myself into the capable hands of @DopeyBadger so I know if I take the plunge, I'll be ready!


----------



## PkbaughAR

ATTQOTD: I can't imagine running without music! I'm going to try to arrange some songs in my playlists like some have suggested, and I'm definitely going to search for some bpm playlists that others have already put together.

Podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?


----------



## MissLiss279

PkbaughAR said:


> Podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?



I like true crime podcasts - maybe not ideal for running outside, by yourself, in the dark...

A few that I like: Serial, Accused, In the Dark. I thought Up and Vanished was pretty good (although I didn’t finish it). It was pretty well produced. Undisclosed season 1 is the same story  as Serial season 1, but on a more biased note. It was pretty good after you got through the first episode or two. It was their first podcast, and I almost didn’t get past episode 1, but it gets better. 

Other podcasts that I have listened to: Freakonomics, Limetown (fiction story/kind of like War if the Worlds), The Mickey Miles and More Podcast.


----------



## ZellyB

MissLiss279 said:


> I like true crime podcasts - maybe not ideal for running outside, by yourself, in the dark...
> 
> A few that I like: Serial, Accused, In the Dark. I thought Up and Vanished was pretty good (although I didn’t finish it). It was pretty well produced. Undisclosed season 1 is the same story  as Serial season 1, but on a more biased note. It was pretty good after you got through the first episode or two. It was their first podcast, and I almost didn’t get past episode 1, but it gets better.
> 
> Other podcasts that I have listened to: Freakonomics, Limetown (fiction story/kind of like War if the Worlds), The Mickey Miles and More Podcast.



So, I haven't listened to Up and Vanished (although I like true crime stuff) but I was watching Dateline the other day (like I said, I like true crime stuff) and two arrests have been made in connection to that case.  At least I think that was the podcast they referenced.


----------



## MissLiss279

ZellyB said:


> So, I haven't listened to Up and Vanished (although I like true crime stuff) but I was watching Dateline the other day (like I said, I like true crime stuff) and two arrests have been made in connection to that case.  At least I think that was the podcast they referenced.


Yep. I read that somewhere, and that’s kind of when I quit listening to it - Since I already knew how it turned out...  But I thought it was really well put together.


----------



## Slogger

PkbaughAR said:


> Podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?



Welcome to the forum @PkbaughAR.   Congrats on running Dopey in 2020!

I could use some podcast ideas too, I only listen to two right now:

(1) Royal Caribbean blog podcast
(2) How did this Get Made ? (about movies so bad they are amazing!)


----------



## TheHamm

PkbaughAR said:


> Podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?


This question got asked sometime last year, and I copied and pasted some into a document on my hard drive so the list below is NOT MINE, but easy to grab and in one place and worth repeating. I have not listened to all of them, and some I found interesting but not for running (the DIS lulls me to sleep with some of the voices).  I liked Another Mother Runner because it made me LOL sometimes and that is helpful.  Mickey Miles and More has stopped making episodes but you can still grab some of the old ones. 

1.      *Wedway Radio*. I first found about that podcast when I was listening to *BetaMouse.* Matt and Nate do a great job going really deep exploring disney history and they do a lot of leg work to tie things together. They don't release as frequently now ( they release more of their Wedway Now show which is more Disney Current events) but there is a large back catalogue. The episodes are fairly long (most are over an hour so they are nice to settle into during a long run)
2.       *RetroDisney World*. I started listening to them to hear their discussion with Tom Nabbe. Tom was hired by Walt Directly I think initially to play Tom Sawyer in Disneyland. He went on and worked his way up in the parks group until he initially oversaw the installation of the Monorail at WDW. That episode was particularly good, but most of there content is pretty well thought out and well researched.
3.      *Communicore Weekly*- They have stopped producing episodes but they offered nice concise podcasts that combined a short section on Disney/Theme park history, A 5 legged goat (hidden feature in disney), and a book review. The episodes were fairly short (about 30 minutes) so for me they were great to pass time during a commute.
*4.    Communicore 
5.    Disney dish
6.    Connecting with walt
7.    Limetown
8.    Another mother runner
9.    Mickey miles and more*
10.   I like *Another Mother Runner, Mickey Miles and More*, all the *disunplugged* podcasts, *This American Life*, *Reality Life with Kate Casey, Longest Shortest Time, Slate Working, *and The *Sporkful*. My absolute favorite is *Katie Couric’s* podcast.
*11.  No such thing as a fish*


----------



## FFigawi

PkbaughAR said:


> Podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?



Binge Mode https://www.theringer.com/binge-mode
My Brother, My Brother, and Me http://maximumfun.org/shows/my-brother-my-brother-and-me
Your Favorite Band Sucks https://www.yfbspod.com/


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you who run a race with music, do you arrange the songs in your playlist so they will play at a certain time during the race?



No music when I run, ever.  Actually no music when I do anything from the gym to the bike to a hike.


----------



## Jules76126

PkbaughAR said:


> ATTQOTD: I can't imagine running without music! I'm going to try to arrange some songs in my playlists like some have suggested, and I'm definitely going to search for some bpm playlists that others have already put together.
> 
> Podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?





MissLiss279 said:


> I like true crime podcasts - maybe not ideal for running outside, by yourself, in the dark...
> 
> A few that I like: Serial, Accused, In the Dark. I thought Up and Vanished was pretty good (although I didn’t finish it). It was pretty well produced. Undisclosed season 1 is the same story  as Serial season 1, but on a more biased note. It was pretty good after you got through the first episode or two. It was their first podcast, and I almost didn’t get past episode 1, but it gets better.
> 
> Other podcasts that I have listened to: Freakonomics, Limetown (fiction story/kind of like War if the Worlds), The Mickey Miles and More Podcast.



So I love true crime podcasts. Listen to Serial, Up and Vanished (currently on season 2), Untold - the Daniel Morgan Story, Dead Man Talking, Beyond a Reasonable Doubt, and Bear Brook.

I am also really into History podcasts. I do not list to podcasts when running outside as I get too freaked out. Only when on the treadmill and for my morning commute.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I love all of the podcast suggestions- I am getting so many great ideas and taking notes 

Some of my favorites:
1. Wait, Wait Don't Tell Me
2. DisUnplugged (all of the spin-off's too)
3. Ali on the Run
4. Connecting with Walt (not always a great running one, but great for drives)
5. Serial-Season 1


----------



## rteetz

PkbaughAR said:


> Podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?


I listen to mostly Disney or Sports podcasts. 

Disunplugged (by the people who own this site)
Connecting with Walt (Disney history)
Pardon My Take (Barstool Sports)
Disney Dish with Jim Hill (Disney New and History)
Be Our Guest (Disney planning)
Joyful Miles (running and runDisney)


----------



## Capang

PkbaughAR said:


> Podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?


Right now I'm listening to Who Killed Amy Mihaljevic. The podcast itself is ok, the guy is kind of boring, but the crime happened to a little girl my age that lived in the next town over from me growing up. It was a case that gained national attention, albeit briefly. It is still unsolved.


----------



## SarahDisney

Hey guys, I'm poking my head out of my lurker status for some opinions.

I've always retired shoes when they start to cause light pain - usually around 400ish miles (with the exception of one pair which I retired about a week early because I wanted to take them to WDW as park shoes), but I can pretty much tell from the last run when my shoes are ready for retirement.
I have a pair of shoes that I use for shorter runs (it's a model that I love for short distance and tempo, but doesn't have enough support for me for longer runs) that have about 325 miles on them. They still feel comfortable. But when I look at the bottom of the shoe, the heels look worn out. I know this is from my walk intervals (I'm a midfoot striker when I run but a very severe heel striker when I walk ... which I know because my dress shoes need new heels every few months), but since I do a lot of walk/run, the wear and tear is definitely visible, even though they don't feel worn out.
Should I retire them early even though I think the cushioning is still in decent shape? Or should I hold on and wait until I know they're not good for running anymore?
I do have their replacement already, but I was hoping to only use the replacement for tempo runs for a little bit.

Any thoughts??


----------



## LdyStormy76

PkbaughAR said:


> ATTQOTD podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?



Training Favorites:
The History of England
Connecting with Walt
Zookeeper Stories
History Extra (produced by the BBC)
Stuff You Missed in History Class
Bowery Boys
History Chicks

Others in rotation:
HISTORY 119 The Civil War and Reconstruction (interesting but can only handle one a workout due to his voice)
American History Tellers
10 American Presidents (use only while racing as they tend to be pretty long and I have found I need something to be able to tune in and out of without losing my place in the larger story that my favorites tend to have)

Short episodes, typically use for cool down:
Stories: A History of Appalachia one story at a time
Elmwood Park Zoo Keeper Kast

Just Added to play list but have not listened to yet:
The American History Podcast
Lectures in History


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you who run a race with music, do you arrange the songs in your playlist so they will play at a certain time during the race?


ATTQOTD: ALWAYS music for me! I have a training playlist with 500+ songs, but I create a special playlist for each race. I select specific tunes, but not in any order: I prefer the surprise factor of a good Shuffle and knowing that a couple favorite songs are in there somewhere, just waiting to pop in. 



kleph said:


> OK all you fans of SEC football teams: Mid Season Report Cards are Here!


 That was awesome, especially the "Targeting" call! Also: Go. Gators.


----------



## LdyStormy76

avondale said:


> I have a mystery with my insoles.  Hoping someone here might have some ideas about it.
> 
> For about 5 years, I've gotten custom insoles from a local running store.  I have high arches, a high instep, and wide feet.  About a month ago, I needed a new pair of custom insoles.  The new ones were from the same store, the same type, the same size as the ones I had been wearing.  I put them in my running shoes (not new shoes) and did two runs in them two days in a row totaling over 15 miles.
> 
> The next day when I put on my shoes (with the new insoles) for a run, the insoles felt wrong.  It felt like the arches were in the wrong place.  I hadn't taken the insoles out since the previous two runs.  When they felt wrong, I took them in and out a few times to make sure they were properly seated.  They still felt wrong.  I convinced myself it was all in my head.  I ran an easy 5 miles.  The next day, the arches of my feet felt all bruised up, like I'd worn insoles with the arches in the wrong place, or maybe arches that were too high!
> 
> The next run, I went back to the old insoles.  Then I tried the new ones again on the run after that.  They still felt wrong.  This was just a couple of weeks before my Ragnar, so I didn't want to beat up my feet too much.  I stuck with the old insoles through Ragnar.
> 
> After Ragnar, I got some new running shoes.  I'd had a week off from running.  I put the new insoles in the new shoes and ran 4.5 easy miles.  The insoles felt fine.  No problems afterward.
> 
> That was yesterday.  Tonight I put on the same new shoes and the new insoles and the insoles felt wrong.  Again, I took them in and out a bunch.  I sort of convinced myself that they felt "better" after doing this and ran 4 miles.  But now several hours after, I can tell my feet feel bruised again.
> 
> I can't figure out what is going on.  Why do the insoles feel OK sometimes and not others?  I have never had this happen, despite using the same type of insoles for years.    They are moderately expensive, so I don't want to just chuck them.  Also, if I got a another new pair, how do I know the same thing won't happen?
> 
> Any ideas?



Following up with this - have you tried shifting the insole left to right in the arch area before putting them on? I did with one of my casual shoe pairs and it seems to fix the issue for a bit. Not a good long term solution though.


----------



## GreatLakes

PkbaughAR said:


> Podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?



I don't listen while I run but I do listen exclusively to podcasts in the car.  My favorites in no particular order:

*Disney:*
Dis Unplugged Orlando show
Disney Dish
WDW Today

*Running/fitness:*
Ben Greenfield Podcast
Endurance Planet
Trail Runner Nation
Man Bun Run (only if the guest is interesting)
Primal Blueprint

*Technology:*
Security Now!
This Week in Tech
Windows Weekly
Tech Stuff
*
Misc:*
The Totally Football (soccer) Show
Guardian Football Weekly
The Move
Stuff You Missed in History


----------



## Mickey Momma

PkbaughAR said:


> I'm a long-time lurker, but I'd like to introduce myself and be a part of the group! First of all, y'all rock!! You have both inspired me and enabled me as I've read every page this year! I live in rural southeast Arkansas and grew up in south Florida, so I'm a Disney addict! I got inspired to run after the Wine & Dine weekend 2016 when I saw people with medals that I thought didn't look like the typical runners (since I don't either!lol) The bling drew me in!! I convinced both my husband and some friends to run the W&D 10K last year and really just started running last August following the plan on run Disney. This year I have finished six 10K races with a race planned in October and the W&D 5K and 10K. I love all the info I get from reading this thread! I love the positive encouragement y'all give each other! I love the links to new gear to make the runs go better! I love the good-natured ribbing you give each other! I love the motivation I get from all of you to be better, faster, etc! And as a result, I am signed up for the Star Wars Rival Run Challenge! And I'm seriously considering Dopey 2020! (Enabling-remember!!) I look forward to being an active participant of this group!



Welcome and I’ll see you Marathon Weekend 2020!



kleph said:


> OK all you fans of SEC football teams: Mid Season Report Cards are Here!



Prize box!  Go Vols!!

And a few podcasts:

Another Mother Runner/Train Like a Mother - two separate podcasts, kind of obvious what they they are about from their titles.

A Way with Words - nerdy podcast about words and phrases and their origins.

The Walk - fictional serial (sci-fi) about a group of people trying to transport a mysterious package.


----------



## jennamfeo

PkbaughAR said:


> Podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?


A lot of these have been said already but this is what I usually rotate through:
Ali on the Run
Another Mother Runner
Bib Rave
Diz Runs
Not Real Runners
Serial
Dis Unplugged: Disneyland



MissLiss279 said:


> I like true crime podcasts - maybe not ideal for running outside, by yourself, in the dark...


I love crime ones but I save those for road trips, not runs. Speaking of that, we watched a scary movie last night and when I woke up to run this morning it was DARK and I was freaked out -- kept seeing things and was trying SO hard to focus on my podcast. Haha.



Slogger said:


> How did this Get Made ? (about movies so bad they are amazing!)


This sounds awesome. Haha.


----------



## AFwifelife

I really should start looking into more podcasts. Not Real Runners isn’t always about running but they are hilarious.


----------



## KSellers88

kleph said:


> OK all you fans of SEC football teams: Mid Season Report Cards are Here!



 As an Auburn fan, all I can do is laugh...and hopefully win at least $32 million in the lottery.

Edited to chime in on some other conversations...

Podcasts I love:
Crime:
Up and Vanished
In the Dark
Serial
Dr. Death
Happy Face
Dirty John

Running:
The Rambling Runner
I'll Have Another

@SarahDisney, I'd go ahead and retire those shoes if they are bothering you when you run. Maybe with the lack of support they don't need quite 400 miles to be retired.


----------



## MissLiss279

Jules76126 said:


> So I love true crime podcasts. Listen to Serial, Up and Vanished (currently on season 2), Untold - the Daniel Morgan Story, Dead Man Talking, Beyond a Reasonable Doubt, and Bear Brook.
> 
> I am also really into History podcasts. I do not list to podcasts when running outside as I get too freaked out. Only when on the treadmill and for my morning commute.


Thanks for more suggestions! Just subscribed to them.


----------



## Keels

Dissect is my current favorite podcast - they have three seasons out.


----------



## avondale

TheHamm said:


> Saturday I pulled out warmer socks for my 34* run and regretted doing so after mile 1.  I had these socks last winter, and the same model of shoes, but it just felt odd right away.  At mile 7 I took the socks off to see if it was better to run without- nope.  At 7.5 it was clear I was limping and listing to one side so I cut the run short for fear of running my hip into the ground.  I am totally baffled by this change.  I've put ~150 miles on these shoes with the light weight socks and saw no difference between these and the last pair (same model different color), and these are the same socks I ran in the previous pair of shoes.  It was not wet, and I have never gotten a blister before, so what gives?  Is it realistic to think my feet have changed?



Since I started running about 5 years ago, my feet have gotten bigger by at least a size.  YMMV.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> Hey guys, I'm poking my head out of my lurker status for some opinions.
> 
> I've always retired shoes when they start to cause light pain - usually around 400ish miles (with the exception of one pair which I retired about a week early because I wanted to take them to WDW as park shoes), but I can pretty much tell from the last run when my shoes are ready for retirement.
> I have a pair of shoes that I use for shorter runs (it's a model that I love for short distance and tempo, but doesn't have enough support for me for longer runs) that have about 325 miles on them. They still feel comfortable. But when I look at the bottom of the shoe, the heels look worn out. I know this is from my walk intervals (I'm a midfoot striker when I run but a very severe heel striker when I walk ... which I know because my dress shoes need new heels every few months), but since I do a lot of walk/run, the wear and tear is definitely visible, even though they don't feel worn out.
> Should I retire them early even though I think the cushioning is still in decent shape? Or should I hold on and wait until I know they're not good for running anymore?
> I do have their replacement already, but I was hoping to only use the replacement for tempo runs for a little bit.
> 
> Any thoughts??


I personally would retire them.  For me they would become lawn mowing shoes!  Over 300 miles is good use and the lack of tread could/will cause 
more impact on joints.


----------



## avondale

LdyStormy76 said:


> Following up with this - have you tried shifting the insole left to right in the arch area before putting them on? I did with one of my casual shoe pairs and it seems to fix the issue for a bit. Not a good long term solution though.



Yeah, I tried that with some of my in-and-out attempts.  Not sure if it did much.  The good news is that since that time the insoles have been behaving properly.  So no idea why they were good and then bad and then good again, but hopefully they will be all good from here.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD

All of the disunplugged podcasts
Connecting with Walt
Disney Dish
Mousetalgia (DLR focus)

That is about my listening limit each week!


----------



## TheHamm

avondale said:


> Since I started running about 5 years ago, my feet have gotten bigger by at least a size.  YMMV.



NOOOOO! I already had to replace all my shoes when I had kids!  I'm going to need to find a new job and home where I can just go barefoot all the time.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I discovered Hoopla through my county library system.

20 free audiobooks a month and the selection isn’t bad either.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis_Yoda said:


> I discovered Hoopla through my county library system.
> 
> 20 free audiobooks a month and the selection isn’t bad either.


I use Overdrive/Libby through my library for audiobooks. Love it.


----------



## Kazrak

PkbaughAR said:


> Podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?



I don't do podcasts while running, just while driving.

That said, I tend toward 'cool facts about stuff' and 'weird creepy fiction' as my main podcast genres.

Cool Facts About Stuff:
Twenty Thousand Hertz (iconic and important sounds - has a fantastic episode on Disney Theme Park sound design)
99 Percent Invisible (design and architecture and their effects on our lives)
The Allusionist (adventures in language and linguistics)

Weird Creepy Fiction:
Within The Wires (found audio from a dystopian alternate universe)
Welcome To Night Vale (public radio from the Twilight Zone)


----------



## Miranda

Podcasts in my Overcast list:

2 Dope Queens
Ali on the Run Show
Bad Dog Agility Podcast
Cog-Dog Radio
Crimetown
How I Built This
Invisibilia
My Favorite Murder
Radiolab
Revisionist History
Serial
Stuff You Should Know
S-Town

I suppose I should have "I'll Have Another" to that list... I am going to a live show of it in a few weeks and I've never listened to it.   My running group buddies peer pressured me into a ladies night because there's a swag bag.  It better be a pretty good swag bag for $38.


----------



## Slogger

Kudos to everyone for your podcast listening tastes.
I need a cheat sheet to revisit these!

@Miranda....My Favorite Murder is a good one too.  I listened to the first 4 episodes but need to do more.
What is Bad Dog Agility Radio?

@FFigawi ....What is Your Favorite Band Sucks about?
Where's the beer podcast?


----------



## jennamfeo

Slogger said:


> Where's the beer podcast?


Haha, I listen to a local Arizona podcast called Tap That AZ where these dudes go around to breweries, meaderies, wineries, and sometimes coffee shops and interview the owners. I also listen to the Guild of Sommeliers and I'll Drink to That (both wine education themed) but they don't update that often.


----------



## Slogger

@jennamfeo ......thanks.   There's a good chance I will be in PHX in February and need to do some "research."


----------



## FFigawi

Slogger said:


> @FFigawi ....What is Your Favorite Band Sucks about?
> Where's the beer podcast?



YFBS is a couple of people talking about how that band you think is excellent really has no musical talent at all. Very humorous takes on U2, Zepplin, and dozens of other bands.


----------



## jennamfeo

Slogger said:


> @jennamfeo ......thanks.   There's a good chance I will be in PHX in February and need to do some "research."


That's perfect then! I can definitely give you some suggestions as well: AZ Wilderness (great beer, amazing food), OHSO, Wren House, Mother Bunch, Angels Trumpet Ale House..... Just a few of my faves!


----------



## Mickey Momma

Kazrak said:


> The Allusionist (adventures in language)



You may like “A Way with Words.”


----------



## Smilelea

ATTQOTD:

Music - Yes! I ran one race without and it wasn't pretty. I do keep the volume down and only wear one ear piece. I train listening to either music or audiobooks. I do have a specific playlist but I listen to it on shuffle. It actually drives me crazy if I know what song is next by listening to them in the same order every time.  I like to be surprised. 

Side note: After multiple conversations (and some slight pleading) I have talked DH into planning on a trip for marathon weekend in either 2023 or 2024 so I can run some kind of combination of at least 2 races or even maybe Dopey.  I know that's so far out but that's the soonest I can get him on board. He has our trips planned through February 2022 and he won't deviate. Starting 2019, we are only going once a year (Ha! Yeah right. I bet that doesn't stick). All I can say is....there's hope!


----------



## Miranda

Slogger said:


> Kudos to everyone for your podcast listening tastes.
> I need a cheat sheet to revisit these!
> 
> @Miranda....My Favorite Murder is a good one too.  I listened to the first 4 episodes but need to do more.
> What is Bad Dog Agility Radio?
> 
> @FFigawi ....What is Your Favorite Band Sucks about?
> Where's the beer podcast?


Woops, I just typed them all out without really thinking about it... I should have taken that (dog agility) and Cog-Dog Radio (dog training/agility) out.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

FFigawi said:


> YFBS is a couple of people talking about how that band you think is excellent really has no musical talent at all. Very humorous takes on U2, Zepplin, and dozens of other bands.


Is it David Thorpe? Back in the day when I read SomethingAwful they had one series called “Your Band Sucks,” and that’s what he did. He also got Pitbull sent to Kodiak Island’s Walmart, which was funny. Pitbull made him go to.

Edit-it is not. Still looks fun.


----------



## SheHulk

Love the podcast talk! I got some great suggestions from this thread previously. Thought I’d add Lore, especially around Halloween. The early episodes were kind of like origin stories for werewolf tales, ghost stories, witch folklore, etc. Simetimes I’d be running in the woods while he’s talking about man eating wolves and just the wind blowing through leaves makes me jump out of my shoes!
I also didn’t see anybody mention Marathon Training Academy which is often interesting.


----------



## txdisneygrl

I live... barely. I ran a 10 mile race on saturday hoping it would be proof of time, but didn't do the training I should have. All things considered I gto surprisingly close.. and I finished so I'm proud. Plus it is a jumpstart to get back to where I need to be. 

ATTQOTD: music for races, otherwise podcasts now. I'm a giant nerd so Full of Sith, Lattes with Leia and Not Real Runners. If doing a shorter run, might listen to Fauxthentic History.


----------



## CDKG

PkbaughAR said:


> ATTQOTD: I can't imagine running without music! I'm going to try to arrange some songs in my playlists like some have suggested, and I'm definitely going to search for some bpm playlists that others have already put together.
> 
> Podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?





MissLiss279 said:


> I like true crime podcasts - maybe not ideal for running outside, by yourself, in the dark...
> 
> A few that I like: Serial, Accused, In the Dark. I thought Up and Vanished was pretty good (although I didn’t finish it). It was pretty well produced. Undisclosed season 1 is the same story  as Serial season 1, but on a more biased note. It was pretty good after you got through the first episode or two. It was their first podcast, and I almost didn’t get past episode 1, but it gets better.
> 
> Other podcasts that I have listened to: Freakonomics, Limetown (fiction story/kind of like War if the Worlds), The Mickey Miles and More Podcast.





Jules76126 said:


> So I love true crime podcasts. Listen to Serial, Up and Vanished (currently on season 2), Untold - the Daniel Morgan Story, Dead Man Talking, Beyond a Reasonable Doubt, and Bear Brook.
> 
> I am also really into History podcasts. I do not list to podcasts when running outside as I get too freaked out. Only when on the treadmill and for my morning commute.


I'm another fan of true crime podcasts. My two favorites are Criminology (especially Season 1 - Zodiac and Season 2 - The Golden State Killer...I can't get enough of GSK!) and My Favorite Murder (Karen and Georgia make me laugh so hard I sometimes get jelly legs and totally break stride!)


----------



## Waiting2goback

PkbaughAR said:


> ATTQOTD: I can't imagine running without music! I'm going to try to arrange some songs in my playlists like some have suggested, and I'm definitely going to search for some bpm playlists that others have already put together.
> 
> Podcasts or nothing seem to win out - would y'all share some of your favorite podcasts?



Disunplugged-all versions
Connecting with Walt
Marathon Training Academy
I recently discovered the Pete and Sebastian Show -for anyone that is a fan for Sebastian Maniscalco


----------



## Waiting2goback

100% truth


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
I listen to music during training runs and races. Keeps my mind busy.


----------



## LSUlakes

I want to say congrats to everyone who raced over the weekend! Great results everyone!!!!!



dis_or_dat said:


> Just "ran" with the jogging stroller for the first time to do the Strava/Lululemon challenge. Wow, running with strollers is no joke. The baby surprisingly did fine for 5 miles. I, on the other hand, was huffing and puffing.



As someone who has pushed a single for a while, I feel your pain. While the single makes life difficult, the double stroller is a whole new kind of hell. Makes the single a fun run lol.



jmasgat said:


> OT (since I'm not out running today with a minor, recurring quad strain)   So @LSUlakes ......happy about the Georgia game?



I went to the game, which was my first of the season and had a very good time! Just hoping we do not overlook State this weekend. IF we win this weekend, the buildup to the Bama game is going to crazy!



Wendy98 said:


> Slowly finding my groove after Chicago.  Everything is fine and has been fine except my feet and those stupid tendons.  I don't think I formally added these  to the list of races:
> 
> November
> 4 - Wendy98 - NYC Marathon (3:07:32 / N/A)
> 
> January
> 13 - Wendy98 - Walt Disney World Marathon (top 10 / N/A)
> 
> April
> 15- Wendy98 - Boston Marathon (2:55 /N/A)
> 
> NYC--I want to beat my Chicago time.  NYC course is harder so I will need to work.
> WDW-I'd like a top 10 finish or Masters win, but it will depend on who shows up.
> Boston--I am going for a PR and that is the course I can do it.  I need to stay healthy and hope the weather is better than last year.
> 
> I am not sure what I will do in the fall.  Berlin is on the short list, but the whole childcare for several days and travel logistics makes me hesitant.  I do not have a good support system for being away for that long.  Possibly Chicago, since that is an easy weekend trip and I love that race.  I am also looking at races closer to home like Columbus Marathon.  That is where I got my first BQ and a pretty flat and fast course.  Then part of me says it is time to take a break and not do a fall marathon.


I'm not starting a list yet for beyound Jan 2019, please remind me later to add Boston for you TIA. 



FFigawi said:


> No music for me. And congrats on your team's big win on Saturday! Now all they need to do is win out.



Thanks! I think it would be great if we can do that, put I'm trying to keep my expectations low lol. 



tidefan said:


> While I do enjoy @LSUlakes QOTD's, I cannot support his team winning out. I need them to lose on November 4th...



A few things on this. The game is on the 3rd. If we do win and then both teams win out, you and I know that yall will still get into the playoffs without going to the SEC champ game... again... Which is also like the year yall beat us in the BCS. In fact I could argue, its a easier path for yall to go ahead and lose a game so yall can rest the week of the SEC Champ game and be ready for the playoffs. Yes, I am a little bitter about how everything seems to work out so nicely for Tide fans.  



PkbaughAR said:


> I'm a long-time lurker, but I'd like to introduce myself and be a part of the group! First of all, y'all rock!! You have both inspired me and enabled me as I've read every page this year! I live in rural southeast Arkansas and grew up in south Florida, so I'm a Disney addict! I got inspired to run after the Wine & Dine weekend 2016 when I saw people with medals that I thought didn't look like the typical runners (since I don't either!lol) The bling drew me in!! I convinced both my husband and some friends to run the W&D 10K last year and really just started running last August following the plan on run Disney. This year I have finished six 10K races with a race planned in October and the W&D 5K and 10K. I love all the info I get from reading this thread! I love the positive encouragement y'all give each other! I love the links to new gear to make the runs go better! I love the good-natured ribbing you give each other! I love the motivation I get from all of you to be better, faster, etc! And as a result, I am signed up for the Star Wars Rival Run Challenge! And I'm seriously considering Dopey 2020! (Enabling-remember!!) I look forward to being an active participant of this group!



Welcome to the thread and thanks for posting!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Since we were on the topic of running with music earlier this week I have a follow up question. Do you run with wireless headphones or the standard issue Iphone types... which for the newer phones are now wireless.... Do you just play it on normal speakers with no headphones?

ATTQOTD: When I did run with music I used the old Iphone ones and run them under my shirt to avoid them swinging around everywhere.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I use a Nano, so wired earbuds (it doesn't have bluetooth) - standard ones from apple. Been using them for 10 years with no problems. When it is really windy the wire can interrupt my arm swing a tiny bit, but not enough to make me switch.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we were on the topic of running with music earlier this week I have a follow up question. Do you run with wireless headphones or the standard issue Iphone types... which for the newer phones are now wireless.... Do you just play it on normal speakers with no headphones?


Bluetooth for me, hate wires.  I have Jaybird Freedoms but don't like the cord sitting on my neck, so I switched to Plantronics BackBeat Fits.  They have a more solid strap behind the head that works really well for me.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: currently running with my standard issue Samsung earbuds, but they're dying and I need new ones. I need something with a wire because I use the same earbuds for my iPod on my commute and my 11 year old iPod is pre-bluetooth (yes, I know, I can get a bluetooth plug thingy ... I'd rather have wired earbuds). I rarely find the wire to get in my way.
Following this one closely, though, because I need new earbuds.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: Wireless for me. I don’t like the cord sticking to my sweaty neck so I usually wrap it once around my ponytail, bun, etc.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we were on the topic of running with music earlier this week I have a follow up question. Do you run with wireless headphones or the standard issue Iphone types... which for the newer phones are now wireless.... Do you just play it on normal speakers with no headphones?


I use wireless PowerBeats. No way I’d go back to wired headphones at this point.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I got Airpods for my birthday in July and love them! I really like that the case charges them. I haven't had them run out of battery while running, but I like that for a looong race (WDW Marathon, anyone?), I can carry the small case and pop them in if they need a little charging later in the race. 

In the spirit of full disclosure, I occasionally have a weird charging issue with them. When I open the case, 1 will not be charged. I assume it's because I didn't put it in right or it was a little dirty or something. This doesn't happen very often though.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
I only run with headphones sometimes, and they have been wired.  However, the cheap pair of earbuds I have had for 3ish years started to sound odd a few weeks ago and the ear piece broke in half AND STAYED IN MY EAR! So I am hesitant to buy another pair.


Bree said:


> ATTQOTD: Wireless for me. I don’t like the cord sticking to my sweaty neck so I usually wrap it once around my ponytail, bun, etc.


This is interesting to me.  I keep thinking about wireless headphones but am concerned the back of the head ones are incompatible with ponytails, buns, and a soon to come out of hibernation ear band.  So are the ear pieces connected with a flexible piece as opposed to the modeled plastic as seen above?


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we were on the topic of running with music earlier this week I have a follow up question. Do you run with wireless headphones or the standard issue Iphone types... which for the newer phones are now wireless.... Do you just play it on normal speakers with no headphones?



Bluetooth all the way for me.  Even when I was walking, I'd have trouble with a swinging arm catching a cord and yanking the earbud out of my ear.  Also, I hate having things inserted into my ears, so finding Aftershokz Trekz headphones were a huge plus for me.  I get the advantage of having my ears free for safety, coolness and comfort along with Bluetooth wireless freedom.


----------



## Jules76126

I'm cheap so I still run with the wire buds that come with my Iphone. I run the cord under my shirt so I don't constantly catch it with my arm. I am thinking of maybe getting wireless ones if there is a good deal come cyber Monday so will definitely seeing what everyone else says.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we were on the topic of running with music earlier this week I have a follow up question. Do you run with wireless headphones or the standard issue Iphone types... which for the newer phones are now wireless.... Do you just play it on normal speakers with no headphones?


ATTQOTD: Bluetooth headphones. I use Jaybird X3's.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Wireless or nothing... I got my Jaybird Bluebuds X 3.5 years ago and I'll never go back to cords again.   My original pair of Bluebuds died last year, so I stole the pair I got my SO for Christmas the same year I got mine because he never uses them.  The cord can be annoying but on my pair, the cord was bent just right that I was able to just loop it up over the top of my ponytail and it would stay there.  The pair I stole, the cord spent too long in a different shape and will not sit on top of my ponytail, but now I've discovered that it works even better to just pull the excess up through the bottom of my Bondi Band or Headsweats visor strap and just let it stick up in the air.  The band/strap keep it nice and tight and I never feel it at all.

I'm not sure what I'll replace these with once they die.  I'm sure they will eventually... I think mine shorted out somehow from sweat or rain even though they are sweatproof.  One day they worked and then suddenly they did not.  The battery has a limited life, though, so I'm not sure how long SO's has at 3.5 years old.   I might get whatever the latest pair of the the X are, I think they're up to X3 or something, or I might look at the AfterShokz bone conduction ones.


----------



## PrincessV

*ATTQOTD:* YurBuds wired earbuds - the cheapest model they make (or made - I haven't needed to buy any in a couple years.) They don't hurt my ears and they stay put - something no other earbud I've tried managed to accomplish. AND they're cheap, AND they have great sound. I have a system: first, the plug end of the wire goes down my back at the back of my neck, under my tank and bra straps and out at my left shoulder (or under my bra strap and out the armhole in a short sleeve), plug into phone, which is in an armband on my left bicep. (When wearing long sleeves, I skip going down the shirt - unless I carry my phone in a leg pocket, in which case the plug end of the wire goes under a bra strap, then all they way down my back, exiting at the bottom of my shirt.) Ear buds come around the back of my neck to lay over my shoulders, then go under my bra straps, then up to my ears. This system keeps the wire 100% out of my way, and anchors it in several places so it's not flapping around.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

PrincessV said:


> *ATTQOTD:* YurBuds wired earbuds - the cheapest model they make (or made - I haven't needed to buy any in a couple years.) They don't hurt my ears and they stay put - something no other earbud I've tried managed to accomplish. AND they're cheap, AND they have great sound. I have a system: first, the plug end of the wire goes down my back at the back of my neck, under my tank and bra straps and out at my left shoulder (or under my bra strap and out the armhole in a short sleeve), plug into phone, which is in an armband on my left bicep. (When wearing long sleeves, I skip going down the shirt - unless I carry my phone in a leg pocket, in which case the plug end of the wire goes under a bra strap, then all they way down my back, exiting at the bottom of my shirt.) Ear buds come around the back of my neck to lay over my shoulders, then go under my bra straps, then up to my ears. This system keeps the wire 100% out of my way, and anchors it in several places so it's not flapping around.


I used YurBuds before getting BT.  They really do work great and stay put...


----------



## Mickey Momma

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Bluetooth for me, hate wires.  I have Jaybird Freedoms but don't like the cord sitting on my neck, so I switched to Plantronics BackBeat Fits.  They have a more solid strap behind the head that works really well for me.



ATTQOTD: I run with the Plantronics as well.  They are comfortable, have an amazing battery life, are all-weather, and I can still hear the environment around me.

ETA: @TheHamm, despite the looks of these, I have never had an issue with them and my ponytail.  I often wear them with my visor on too.


----------



## PrincessV

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I used YurBuds before getting BT.  They really do work great and stay put...


I initially tried them because reviews swore they wouldn't hurt and would stay in my tiny ears - and when they worked, I stocked up on them when target had a sale, figuring with the amount of rain, sweat, and water I pour over my head, they'd need to be replaced frequently. Nope: they're indestructible!


----------



## Kerry1957

Aftershokz Trekz Air for me. They are pricey at around $150 but I have very poor hearing (don't run with my hearing aids in) and these let me hear music and as much of the outside world as my eardrums will allow.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Mickey Momma said:


> ETA: @TheHamm, despite the looks of these, I have never had an issue with them and my ponytail. I often wear them with my visor on too.


I don't have a ponytail to worry about but I will run with a backwards hat sometimes without any issues.  The band looks a lot more rigid in the pictures than it really is, it is very flexible.








PrincessV said:


> I initially tried them because reviews swore they wouldn't hurt and would stay in my tiny ears - and when they worked, I stocked up on them when target had a sale, figuring with the amount of rain, sweat, and water I pour over my head, they'd need to be replaced frequently. Nope: they're indestructible!


Mine are still going too after a solid 5 years, I still use them all the time just not for running anymore.


----------



## Bree

TheHamm said:


> ATTQOTD:
> I only run with headphones sometimes, and they have been wired.  However, the cheap pair of earbuds I have had for 3ish years started to sound odd a few weeks ago and the ear piece broke in half AND STAYED IN MY EAR! So I am hesitant to buy another pair.
> 
> This is interesting to me.  I keep thinking about wireless headphones but am concerned the back of the head ones are incompatible with ponytails, buns, and a soon to come out of hibernation ear band.  So are the ear pieces connected with a flexible piece as opposed to the modeled plastic as seen above?



I have PowerBeats 3 which fit under cold weather hats and headbands.



I also have Bose SoundSport, but the earpiece sticks out too far for cold weather hats. This cord has a little clip that I attach to my hair elastic, hat, visor, etc.


----------



## SarahDisney

PrincessV said:


> I initially tried them because reviews swore they wouldn't hurt and would stay in my tiny ears - and when they worked, I stocked up on them when target had a sale, figuring with the amount of rain, sweat, and water I pour over my head, they'd need to be replaced frequently. Nope: they're indestructible!



I've somehow managed to destroy 2 pairs of yurbuds ...
But I also destroy everything. This probably has more to do with me than with the yurbuds.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  I use the speakers on my iphone for regular runs.   I don't listen to anything during running events but always grateful when I come across someone else blasting music through their phone or mini speakers.

Looking for some good wireless headphones and taking notes.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I use wireless fitbit flyers. They are ok, wouldn't recommend for long runs. I wish I would have bought any type that go over the ears. The ones I have came with two different types of silicone pieces in 2 sizes and nothing stays in my ear once i start to sweat.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we were on the topic of running with music earlier this week I have a follow up question. Do you run with wireless headphones or the standard issue Iphone types... which for the newer phones are now wireless.... Do you just play it on normal speakers with no headphones?



ATTQOTD: When I was running with music, it was wired earbuds.  Were I to do it now, I've got a pair of Pixel Buds I'd use for it.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Back in the day, I worked at an AT&T store and was gifted a pair of LG Tones because they wanted us to push selling them. They are wireless and bluetooth, but when I wore them home my husband was like "It looks like two tampons hanging around your neck." THANKS HONEY. So that's part of the reason why I don't listen to music when I race because I don't want them in my race pictures.

 

But they are what I wear when I train. They are okay, I have to wear a headband with to keep them in my ears, so that's annoying. I have a pair of YurBuds somewhere but now that I have gone wireless I don't think I can go back. I desperately want some Aftershokz though.


----------



## Kerry1957

I got the best sound out of this, but I found it slowed me down just a bit..


----------



## dis_or_dat

LSUlakes said:


> As someone who has pushed a single for a while, I feel your pain. While the single makes life difficult, the double stroller is a whole new kind of hell. Makes the single a fun run lol.
> !



I saw a mom really booking it with a double stroller on a trail and I couldn't help but say "wow!" She laughed. 

Podcasts
I listen to political podcasts (like _NPR's politics_) and a lot of movie/pop culture ones (_How Did This Get Made_, _NPR's Pop Culture Happy Hour_, _The Watch_, _Jam Session_, _Rewatchables_, _Unspooled_). Also I like to listen to Radiolab and the happier This American Life episodes. Thinking about listening to _Slow Burn_, but I don't think I can add another podcast to my list!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I just use the standard Iphone earbuds. They've always worked well for me - the wire doesn't get in my way and the sound is better than anything else I've tried. My big hang up with wireless is that I just don't like feel of the "wrap around the ear" thing.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we were on the topic of running with music earlier this week I have a follow up question. Do you run with wireless headphones or the standard issue Iphone types... which for the newer phones are now wireless.... Do you just play it on normal speakers with no headphones?



I went through three pairs of Jaybirds when training in Iraq. I loved not having a cord flopping around, but they sure didn't last very long.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> I went through three pairs of Jaybirds when training in Iraq. I loved not having a cord flopping around, but they sure didn't last very long.


I didn't get a whole lot of use out of my Jaybirds before my sweat killed them.  To be fair Jaybird were great to deal with and sent me a replacement pair right away, but running headphones that don't stand up to sweat are useless to me.  A shame really because the sound was fantastic.


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I got Airpods for my birthday in July and love them! I really like that the case charges them. I haven't had them run out of battery while running, but I like that for a looong race (WDW Marathon, anyone?), I can carry the small case and pop them in if they need a little charging later in the race.
> 
> In the spirit of full disclosure, I occasionally have a weird charging issue with them. When I open the case, 1 will not be charged. I assume it's because I didn't put it in right or it was a little dirty or something. This doesn't happen very often though.



Same answer for me! About the charging issue, I've found if I take mine and rub the part that goes into the charging port against a clean cloth (normally a beach towel) they seem to both charge fine. I haven't had a problem since I started doing this after each run, fingers crossed it continues!


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I didn't get a whole lot of use out of my Jaybirds before my sweat killed them.  To be fair Jaybird were great to deal with and sent me a replacement pair right away, but running headphones that don't stand up to sweat are useless to me.  A shame really because the sound was fantastic.



Fully agree. They sent me a replacement pair too, but I want something which lasts longer than 3-5 months. They're too expensive to be considered disposable, no matter how great they sound.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: If I do wear any headphones (usually listen to my podcasts out loud as it is deserted where I run) I use a pair of cheap, wireless ones I got on a Prime deal of the day for like $10? No idea the brand - they are red and black. I tuck the excess of the cord that connects them up in my visor. They work for me, lol.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Not sure if anyone is following this story or not, but very interesting developments with Ironman Florida in the wake of Hurricane Michael.  The race is held in early November in Panama City Beach and as you all know that area was hit hard last week.  Ironman released their decision last night as to how they would proceed with the race and they will now be holding the race in Haines City, FL (just west of Orlando) on the same weekend the race was supposed to be held.  All entrants are automatically transferred over to the new venue, which also happens to be on the Sunday now instead of the Saturday.  It is an interesting move as Haines City is the home of a 70.3 Ironman (half Ironman) race in the Spring and they will be using basically the exact same course.  This means that the bike will be 2 loops, which is by no means unheard of for an Ironman race, but the run will be SIX LOOPS!  Yikes.  This could get just a wee bit congested

Incredibly impressive that Ironman was able to pull off a complete change of venue just two and a half weeks out...amazing.


----------



## Keels

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Not sure if anyone is following this story or not, but very interesting developments with Ironman Florida in the wake of Hurricane Michael.  The race is held in early November in Panama City Beach and as you all know that area was hit hard last week.  Ironman released their decision last night as to how they would proceed with the race and they will now be holding the race in Haines City, FL (just west of Orlando) on the same weekend the race was supposed to be held.  All entrants are automatically transferred over to the new venue, which also happens to be on the Sunday now instead of the Saturday.  It is an interesting move as Haines City is the home of a 70.3 Ironman (half Ironman) race in the Spring and they will be using basically the exact same course.  This means that the bike will be 2 loops, which is by no means unheard of for an Ironman race, but the run will be SIX LOOPS!  Yikes.  This could get just a wee bit congested
> 
> Incredibly impressive that Ironman was able to pull off a complete change of venue just two and a half weeks out...amazing.



I read about that last night - the tradeoff is it's REALLY REALLY flat. I cycle out that way a bunch when I'm in Orlando, and it's a nice area. The lake swim is really shallow too.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Keels said:


> I read about that last night - the tradeoff is it's REALLY REALLY flat. I cycle out that way a bunch when I'm in Orlando, and it's a nice area. The lake swim is really shallow too.


Can't be any flatter than PCB can it?  At least the swim shouldn't be cancelled and there isn't any fear of Red Tide.  Apparently the run is a bit hilly, or at least 'Florida Hilly'.


----------



## cburnett11

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Bluetooth for me, hate wires. I have Jaybird Freedoms but don't like the cord sitting on my neck, so I switched to Plantronics BackBeat Fits. They have a more solid strap behind the head that works really well for me.



Same for me.  I don't have to worry about them falling out of my ears and they allow me to hear my surroundings pretty well.


----------



## Kerry1957

With the colder weather rapidly approaching (or here), many of us make use of throwaway clothing before races. I had success with these gloves I found at Harbor Freight; $3.99 for six pairs!


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we were on the topic of running with music earlier this week I have a follow up question. Do you run with wireless headphones or the standard issue Iphone types... which for the newer phones are now wireless.... Do you just play it on normal speakers with no headphones?



I sometimes run with music and sometimes not.

I always play music from my Android phone.  Over the years, I switched from headphones with a wire connecting phone to headphones, then to bluetooth headphones that had a wire running between your ears behind your head, then to the bluetooth headphones with no wires at all.  I can say that each of these were major improvements in my quality of life in relation to running.  The more wires I got rid of, the freer I felt while running.  

I've found two problems with the completely wireless headphones.  First, the battery life is pretty bad, especially if you're a cheapskate like me.  The ones I have last for about 2 hours on a charge.  Of course, I've been running with only one bud in at a time, so in principle I could use them in succession and get 4 hours.  If you're willing to pay more, you can get more battery life, as always.

Second, when I run in pouring rain or my ears get similarly drenched with sweat, the buds start slipping out.  I've never actually dropped one, but I can tell they are loosening and I end up taking them out.  I think this could be solved with more careful consideration of the types of ear hooks that the buds have - the ones I got don't have much in the way of earhooks.  My plan is to ask for a nicer pair for Christmas.


----------



## Miranda

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I just use the standard Iphone earbuds. They've always worked well for me - the wire doesn't get in my way and the sound is better than anything else I've tried. My big hang up with wireless is that I just don't like feel of the "wrap around the ear" thing.


Jaybird has models that don't wrap around the ear... I think other brands do, too.  Mine are just regular earbuds that have these little rubber flanges to tuck into the fold above your ear opening to help hold them in place.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you who run a race with music, do you arrange the songs in your playlist so they will play at a certain time during the race?


I try to.  Photo stops can screw that up though.  If I really need a certain piece of music to inject some energy at a certain point, I will navigate to it on the ipod.  

I've run races with music and without music.  I think after my most recent non music race, I'll always have music with me just in case.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I read about that last night - the tradeoff is it's REALLY REALLY flat. I cycle out that way a bunch when I'm in Orlando, and it's a nice area. The lake swim is really shallow too.



It's not flat. PCB is flat. The Haines course is a bit hilly on the bike and very hilly on the run. Many people I know are changing their cassettes to 11-28 from 11-25 to deal with the additional incline. It's not IMMT hilly, but much more climbing than PCB.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> It's not flat. PCB is flat. The Haines course is a bit hilly on the bike and very hilly on the run. Many people I know are changing their cassettes to 11-28 from 11-25 to deal with the additional incline. It's not IMMT hilly, but much more climbing than PCB.



It's flat to me!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Not sure if anyone is following this story or not, but very interesting developments with Ironman Florida in the wake of Hurricane Michael.  The race is held in early November in Panama City Beach and as you all know that area was hit hard last week.  Ironman released their decision last night as to how they would proceed with the race and they will now be holding the race in Haines City, FL (just west of Orlando) on the same weekend the race was supposed to be held.  All entrants are automatically transferred over to the new venue, which also happens to be on the Sunday now instead of the Saturday.  It is an interesting move as Haines City is the home of a 70.3 Ironman (half Ironman) race in the Spring and they will be using basically the exact same course.  This means that the bike will be 2 loops, which is by no means unheard of for an Ironman race, but the run will be SIX LOOPS!  Yikes.  This could get just a wee bit congested
> 
> Incredibly impressive that Ironman was able to pull off a complete change of venue just two and a half weeks out...amazing.



I have a friend who was actually supposed to stop by for dinner on her way to that race, so I've been following it. She decided to take her medical deferral for this one. (Her knee has been giving her trouble, and she had to DQ her last race as she got her ribs cracked during the swim, so some extra time is probably a good idea.)

*ATTQOTD:* Another vote for Aftershokz Trekz Air. Awesome! DW doesn't like the contact over and on the back of the ears, but if that doesn't bother you, they are incredible. They have the best sound reproduction without plugging your ears that I have found.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> It's flat to me!



The Haines course will be roughly 2500 feet of elevation gain. The PCB one is less than 1000.


----------



## tidefan

LSUlakes said:


> A few things on this. The game is on the 3rd. If we do win and then both teams win out, you and I know that yall will still get into the playoffs without going to the SEC champ game... again... Which is also like the year yall beat us in the BCS. In fact I could argue, its a easier path for yall to go ahead and lose a game so yall can rest the week of the SEC Champ game and be ready for the playoffs. Yes, I am a little bitter about how everything seems to work out so nicely for Tide fans.



You are right!  It is the 3rd.  Not sure why I was thinking the 4th.  Always love going to Baton Rouge.  I have some Auburn friends here that always say they hate going down there and how the fans don't get along, etc., however, I've always found that LSU and 'Bama fans, while they will have fun, are pretty respectful of each other.  I think it is the shared love of eating and drinking 

OK, I am going to have to admit something...  I am just not tech savvy.  So, first, I have no social media account (which, that, I am very OK with - I could care less what someone I barely knew in 10th grade is doing at the moment...), but, second...  I have never listened to a podcast.  Quite honestly, I wouldn't even know where to go get one.

Yes, I'm out of touch... I know...


----------



## tidefan

Also, just a note @LSUlakes , if we would have won the regular season game in 2011 (which we should have... I still have nightmares about placekickers...), we still would have played you guys in the Championship Game, the roles just would have been reversed.  LSU and Bama were by far the two best teams that year...


----------



## PkbaughAR

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we were on the topic of running with music earlier this week I have a follow up question. Do you run with wireless headphones or the standard issue Iphone types... which for the newer phones are now wireless.... Do you just play it on normal speakers with no headphones?



ATTQOTD: If I had all the money back I’ve spent on headphones, I could take a really long deluxe vacation at Disney! My ears must be shaped weird because the pods fall out, anything over the ear didn’t stay put, etc. Beats-nope, cheapo-nope, until I tried the aftershokz. They are the only headphones I will ever use! I got them at the W&D expo last year and absolutely love them! I’m thinking that new new lighter version might be what I can’t live without from this year’s expo!!

Edited because I'm still figuring out how to use the reply feature!lol


----------



## bevcgg

Has anyone tried out Float Therapy after longer runs for recovery? 
800-1000lbs of epsom salts sounds lovely!
How did that compare to a good sports massage?  
Trying to make some plans for those upcoming Dopey sim.


----------



## xjillianpaige

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you who run a race with music, do you arrange the songs in your playlist so they will play at a certain time during the race?





LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we were on the topic of running with music earlier this week I have a follow up question. Do you run with wireless headphones or the standard issue Iphone types... which for the newer phones are now wireless.... Do you just play it on normal speakers with no headphones?



I run with music all the time, but I don't arrange the playlist. I do have a running playlist with super upbeat songs. It's called "run baby run" (from the We The Kings song _Check Yes Juliet_ "run baby run / as fast as you can / they'll tear us apart if / you give them the chance").

I used to run with the headphones my iPhone 7+ came with, but I got a pair of blue tooth headphones for my birthday from my neighbor/friend/sister/mother-of-my-favorite-kids and now I use those for runs.

Also... hey guys. I'm back? Race on Sunday!


----------



## mankle30

Kazrak said:


> I think I had this one, actually - the Great Big Sea version, along with "When I'm Up" and maybe "When I Am King".
> 
> The other one I remember was Queen, "Headlong", as the starter.



Great Big Sea is awesome! I used to teach "When I'm Up" to kids at a summer camp I worked at many years ago!


----------



## Keels

I got a new t-shirt tonight that I think @LSUlakes will appreciate ...


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since we were on the topic of running with music earlier this week I have a follow up question. Do you run with wireless headphones or the standard issue Iphone types... which for the newer phones are now wireless.... Do you just play it on normal speakers with no headphones?
> 
> ATTQOTD: When I did run with music I used the old Iphone ones and run them under my shirt to avoid them swinging around everywhere.






CheapRunnerMike said:


> Bluetooth for me, hate wires.  I have Jaybird Freedoms but don't like the cord sitting on my neck, so I switched to Plantronics BackBeat Fits.  They have a more solid strap behind the head that works really well for me.



I have Bose Bluetooth headphones.  I like them but not as much as I liked my Plantronics that Mike shows here.  I got Plantronics as my first Bluetooth headphones and they were great.  Then I got a rewards coupon at a Best Buy that was going to expire if I didn't use it so I went and looked and they had Plantronics on sale for like $89.99 and my coupon was $50 so I picked up another pair for a little over $40 after tax.  I was thrilled. They sat in the box for about a year until my originals finally died.  Charged the new ones up for a run the next day.  They wouldn't turn on.  They never worked.  It was a waste.  The design and packaging had changed so I couldn't even bring them back and say I had just bought them and swap for a new pair.  So I went with the Bose.  The sound is great with the Bose but they are not as comfortable as the Plantronics.  I couldn't even feel those at all.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LdyStormy76

tidefan said:


> OK, I am going to have to admit something...  I am just not tech savvy.  So, first, I have no social media account (which, that, I am very OK with - I could care less what someone I barely knew in 10th grade is doing at the moment...), but, second...  I have never listened to a podcast.  Quite honestly, I wouldn't even know where to go get one.
> 
> Yes, I'm out of touch... I know...



That was me 2 years ago when I started walking. DH downloaded the Stitcher app on to my phone.  In the ‘free’ version I have about 25-40 episodes, depending on size, downloaded at a time.  You can pick from lots of different podcast topics. What I like is that I can download the episodes when on WiFi, save the episodes and then listen off line.


----------



## Miranda

mankle30 said:


> Great Big Sea is awesome! I used to teach "When I'm Up" to kids at a summer camp I worked at many years ago!


High five all GBS fans!   Love GBS... a former co-worker of my SO's originally from Newfoundland (who also taught us how to properly pronounce Newfoundland) got us into them back around 2000.  We saw them in concert 3 or 4 times including on their last tour before breaking up (although I have heard from a Nova Scotia friend that they have played a local show or two up in St. John's since then).


----------



## tigger536

Keels said:


> I read about that last night - the tradeoff is it's REALLY REALLY flat. I cycle out that way a bunch when I'm in Orlando, and it's a nice area. The lake swim is really shallow too.



That's interesting re: the loops.  I ran Orange blossom half in Haines City last March and it was just one loop.  Seems that they could use that half course and avoid this.  Great area though.


----------



## huskies90

Currently 39° and with the 15MPH NW wind it feels like 33° here in CT. Geez, wasn't it just in the 80's and humid here last week? It really stinks there is no Fall/Spring seasons anymore.  Oh well, got my winter hat and gloves for today's run. Bring it on!!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

huskies90 said:


> Currently 39° and with the 15MPH NW wind it feels like 33° here in CT. Geez, wasn't it just in the 80's and humid here last week? It really stinks there is no Fall/Spring seasons anymore.  Oh well, got my winter hat and gloves for today's run. Bring it on!!


34°F here today which wouldn't be so bad except my furnace decided to take a sick day


----------



## AFwifelife

Has anyone had a run that was just cursed? I was supposed to do 9 yesterday. Between my phone dying and having to clean up my daughter at school, I had to push it to today. Another call back to school for clean up duty, I decided “I’ll just run it on the treadmill” (vs the 20 min drive back home to run outside). Realize when I get to the Y I have no headphones and no fuel. That was a grueling 9 with a bottle of water I found in my car and an old pack of gummy fruit snacks


----------



## Jules76126

huskies90 said:


> Currently 39° and with the 15MPH NW wind it feels like 33° here in CT. Geez, wasn't it just in the 80's and humid here last week? It really stinks there is no Fall/Spring seasons anymore.  Oh well, got my winter hat and gloves for today's run. Bring it on!!





CheapRunnerMike said:


> 34°F here today which wouldn't be so bad except my furnace decided to take a sick day



I feel you. It was 36 this morning in MA and we currently have no heat. It won't be restored till early November so definitely making for some chilly mornings/evenings.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Jules76126 said:


> I feel you. It was 36 this morning in MA and we currently have no heat. It won't be restored till early November so definitely making for some chilly mornings/evenings.


Yikes!  Maybe @huskies90 will lend you a hat & gloves   Stay warm!


----------



## derekleigh

Not sure if we are still doing this, but @jennamfeo could you add these states to for me on the master list:

NH, ME, VT, MA, NY, FL, NV

Thank you.


----------



## DopeyBadger

AFwifelife said:


> Has anyone had a run that was just cursed? I was supposed to do 9 yesterday. Between my phone dying and having to clean up my daughter at school, I had to push it to today. Another call back to school for clean up duty, I decided “I’ll just run it on the treadmill” (vs the 20 min drive back home to run outside). Realize when I get to the Y I have no headphones and no fuel. That was a grueling 9 with a bottle of water I found in my car and an old pack of gummy fruit snacks



  Those days certainly happen.  Good luck persevering though.  Because of the shift, drop the 5 mile EA on Friday down to 3.5 mile EA.  Want to include a little extra rest before the 3x1 T on Saturday.


----------



## roxymama

I didn't have any podcasts to offer but wanted to thank you all for listing so many.  Haven't been running since my last race but it's already time for my new training plan to start early next week.  And these temps lead me to believe I'll have a lot of time on a treadmill to listen to these podcasts.  

I have two modes with podcast listening while running.
A) I pay close attention to what they are saying and am entertained.
B) It becomes background white noise and my mind wanders and 10 min later I realize I'm listening to a podcast and have no idea what they were talking about.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> I got a new t-shirt tonight that I think @LSUlakes will appreciate ...
> 
> View attachment 359123



nice, but it's been seven years since it was accurate. thus far...


----------



## rteetz

kleph said:


> nice, but it's been seven years since it was accurate. thus far...


They have a chance this year.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

roxymama said:


> 10 min later I realize I'm listening to a podcast and have no idea what they were talking about


This.


----------



## kleph

rteetz said:


> They have a chance this year.



does this chance guy have a completion percentage better than second-to-last in the conference? because that would help.


----------



## rteetz

kleph said:


> does this chance guy have a completion percentage better than second-to-last in the conference? because that would help.


I am not an SEC football fan by any means but LSU is winning despite that.


----------



## TheHamm

rteetz said:


> I am not an SEC football fan by any means but LSU is winning despite that.


While I am more of a marching band fan, I agree.
{also, I'm a bit disappointed in WI.  If the football players couldn't show up last weekend, can't the Badger Band?}  And that is the end of my college football talk for 2018.


----------



## rteetz

TheHamm said:


> While I am more of a marching band fan, I agree.
> {also, I'm a bit disappointed in WI.  If the football players couldn't show up last weekend, can't the Badger Band?}  And that is the end of my college football talk for 2018.


WHAT?! The Badger band is the best band in the land.


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> does this chance guy have a completion percentage better than second-to-last in the conference? because that would help.



Don't bring your math-y stats into this discussion!!!! #NoMath



rteetz said:


> I am not an SEC football fan by any means but LSU is winning despite that.





TheHamm said:


> While I am more of a marching band fan, I agree.
> {also, I'm a bit disappointed in WI.  If the football players couldn't show up last weekend, can't the Badger Band?}  And that is the end of my college football talk for 2018.



Look ... if they lose, no big deal - I'll buy hurricanes and beignets for everyone.
**Offer redeemable only in New Orleans at a future date and time of my choosing **

If they win? It's just because Sweet Baby College Football Jesus loves all of us and wants us to be happy.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> If they win? It's just because Sweet Baby College Football Jesus loves all of us and wants us to be happy.


Amen!


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> I am not an SEC football fan by any means but LSU is winning despite that.


Just not against Florida.  #Gatorbait


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> WHAT?! The Badger band is the best band in the land.



What is the band that makes all the cool shapes on the field?  Is that Ohio?  They are pretty dope on youtube.

(as the resident young person...do young people still use the word dope??)


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> What is the band that makes all the cool shapes on the field?  Is that Ohio?  They are pretty dope on youtube.
> 
> (as the resident young person...do young people still use the word dope??)


Ohio State we don't speak about. 

(yes)


----------



## garneska

rteetz said:


> Ohio State we don't speak about.
> 
> (yes)



Yeah but they are not the best damn band in the land for nothing.


----------



## rteetz

garneska said:


> Yeah but they are not the best damn band in the land for nothing.


Thats cause the Badgers are


----------



## TheHamm

rteetz said:


> WHAT?! The Badger band is the best band in the land.


Just because it rhymes does not make it true.  
But literally, the did not come.


----------



## rteetz

TheHamm said:


> Just because it rhymes does not make it true.
> But literally, the did not come.


I am surprised by that. Maybe Michigan said no or something?


----------



## garneska

I am not an Ohio State fan but i have to respect the performance of their band.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> It's just because Sweet Baby College Football Jesus loves all of us and wants us to be happy.



don't be taking Tua's name in vain.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> WHAT?! The Badger band is the best band in the land.


Ummmm.....no.

TBDBITL is THE Ohio State University.

Granted, I hate the whole “THE” thing and I’m not super thrilled with the football coach but the band? Cmon. Hands down, they are the best.

Fun fact: my high school marching band was a “feeder” band for OSU. We were all brass and sent tons of our drum majors there. That was until 3 or 4 years ago when they decided to do this weird new age style stuff on the field.


----------



## GollyGadget

roxymama said:


> I have two modes with podcast listening while running.
> A) I pay close attention to what they are saying and am entertained.
> B) It becomes background white noise and my mind wanders and 10 min later I realize I'm listening to a podcast and have no idea what they were talking about.


Yep. This is why I can't listen to audiobooks ever. My mind is too much of a wanderer.



roxymama said:


> What is the band that makes all the cool shapes on the field?  Is that Ohio?  They are pretty dope on youtube.


Stanford is one of my favorite bands based on entertainment factor although I don't think they're technically a marching band. I'll never forget when they played the farmers only jingle for a game against Iowa.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Ummmm.....no.
> 
> TBDBITL is THE Ohio State University.
> 
> Granted, I hate the whole “THE” thing and I’m not super thrilled with the football coach but the band? Cmon. Hands down, they are the best.
> 
> Fun fact: my high school marching band was a “feeder” band for OSU. We were all brass and sent tons of our drum majors there. That was until 3 or 4 years ago when they decided to do this weird new age style stuff on the field.


I for sure hate THE and Urban.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

GollyGadget said:


> Stanford is one of my favorite bands based on entertainment factor although I don't think they're technically a marching band. I'll never forget when they played the farmers only jingle for a game against Iowa.


A good friend of mine was in the marching band in college and he had some stories about being at the same hotel as Stanford at the NCAA tournament.  Apparently the band uses "band time" to blow off steam from the stress, but at the same time they have crossed the line from humor into poor taste way too many times.


----------



## Slogger

Me too @roxymama  on the not always paying attention to the podcast.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Wow, logged in and saw the recent posts and felt the need to throw in a Roll Tide!!!

*Roll Tide!!!*


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I for sure hate THE and Urban.



There is no "The." They're just "that school down south."


----------



## Bree

I feel like I should start watching college football, but don’t have a team to root for.  My college was tiny and I don’t even know if there was a football team.

ETA: I just looked and they do have one. The Assumption Greyhounds.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> I feel like I should start watching college football, but don’t have a team to root for.  My college was tiny and I don’t even know if there was a football team.


Cue everyone talking about why their team is the best


----------



## Bree

Dis_Yoda said:


> Cue everyone talking about why their team is the best



LOL! I live near UCF and there’s a lot of love for them around here, but I’m thinking they aren’t on the same level as some of these teams.


----------



## kleph

Dis_Yoda said:


> Cue everyone talking about why their team is the best



because we are alabama.


----------



## AFwifelife

I’m a UCF fan as an alumnus. Back when I went though, the slogan was “win or lose we still booze” because there wasn’t much winning going on.


----------



## Slogger

Go Clemson Tigers.
My daughter goes there and they are building floats for Homecoming.
Dabo came by and she got a great pic with him.


----------



## michigandergirl

I don't care for Ohio State football but their band is incredible! Did you see them doing The Floss last weekend?


----------



## PkbaughAR

roxymama said:


> I have two modes with podcast listening while running.
> A) I pay close attention to what they are saying and am entertained.
> B) It becomes background white noise and my mind wanders and 10 min later I realize I'm listening to a podcast and have no idea what they were talking about.



After hearing everyone’s suggestions for podcasts and listening to something other than music, I went and renewed my library card yesterday to check out an audiobook. I decided to pick Matilda since I wouldn’t have to listen to hard to follow the story. Kate Winslet reads it with all the different voices and the book is much more entertaining than the movie! I only found my self wandering once!!


----------



## flav

jennamfeo said:


> If anyone has a Kindle (or Amazon account because you can pull it up on the Kindle Cloud on your phone or PC), Shalane's book _Run Fast. Eat Slow._ is only $1.99 for digital download!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Run-Fast-Eat...1COAIDK2?_bbid=10828780&tag=bookbubemail16-20



Thanks for the heads-up, I purchased it on iTunes for $1.99 as well.


----------



## mankle30

Greetings from Canada where college sports aren't professionalized under the disguise of amateurism! 

Also, Podcasts:

DisUnplugged
Marathon Training Academy
The Rewatchables

I usually rotate through those.


----------



## huskies90

Bree said:


> LOL! I live near UCF and there’s a lot of love for them around here, but I’m thinking they aren’t on the same level as some of these teams.





AFwifelife said:


> I’m a UCF fan as an alumnus. Back when I went though, the slogan was “win or lose we still booze” because there wasn’t much winning going on.


UCF is an interesting story. Does anyone think that there is something wrong with the system if they go undefeated 2 years in a row and don’t even get a sniff at a CHANCE to play for the title by making the playoffs? College football is so rigged to where the $$ is it is really ridiculous. Why doesnt college football have a real playoff like all the other college sports?  Simple answer...$$

Granted UCF was better and more deserving last year and I don’t think they will win out again. But the TV contracts and the 5 conferences that control the TV contracts dictate the winners. It’s not decided on the field...like it should be.


----------



## Smilelea

PkbaughAR said:


> After hearing everyone’s suggestions for podcasts and listening to something other than music, I went and renewed my library card yesterday to check out an audiobook. I decided to pick Matilda since I wouldn’t have to listen to hard to follow the story. Kate Winslet reads it with all the different voices and the book is much more entertaining than the movie! I only found my self wandering once!!



I just added Matilda to my wish list on Override! I had no idea there was a version with Kate Winslet reading it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> I feel like I should start watching college football, but don’t have a team to root for.  My college was tiny and I don’t even know if there was a football team.
> 
> ETA: I just looked and they do have one. The Assumption Greyhounds.


Big Ten Football is where its at. Juts don't pick OSU because nobody likes them.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> UCF is an interesting story. Does anyone think that there is something wrong with the system if they go undefeated 2 years in a row and don’t even get a sniff at a CHANCE to play for the title by making the playoffs? College football is so rigged to where the $$ is it is really ridiculous. Why doesnt college football have a real playoff like all the other college sports?  Simple answer...$$
> 
> Granted UCF was better and more deserving last year and I don’t think they will win out again. But the TV contracts and the 5 conferences that control the TV contracts dictate the winners. It’s not decided on the field...like it should be.


I see your point but the competition you play is a big part of it. Which is why they often always take Big 5 teams.


----------



## rteetz

michigandergirl said:


> I don't care for Ohio State football but their band is incredible! Did you see them doing The Floss last weekend?


I liked the Jurassic Park performance by Iowa State better


----------



## dis_or_dat

Sleepless Knight said:


> A good friend of mine was in the marching band in college and he had some stories about being at the same hotel as Stanford at the NCAA tournament.  Apparently the band uses "band time" to blow off steam from the stress, but at the same time they have crossed the line from humor into poor taste way too many times.



Ugh the Stanford band... don't get me started.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

mankle30 said:


> Greetings from Canada where college sports aren't professionalized under the disguise of amateurism!


While I love college sports, I think there's too much truth to that statement.  



huskies90 said:


> But the TV contracts and the 5 conferences that control the TV contracts dictate the winners. It’s not decided on the field...like it should be.


College football doesn't really have a playoff.  It has a BC$ football tournament.  

My alma mater has been fairly average as of late in football and basketball.  Our women's volleyball team is very good though.  

And our mascot can really dance!  Go BYU Cougars!


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> I see your point but the competition you play is a big part of it. Which is why they often always take Big 5 teams.


I don’t disagree. Except the P5 teams dictate who they play and won’t schedule games against the good G5 teams. Teams like UCF can only play the teams that will schedule them. Luckily, they at least allow one G5 team in a New Years Day bowl and UCF took advantage of that by spanking Auburn last year and even after that, they only finished 6th. Like I said, the system is rigged to flow to where all the TV $$ is.

The solution is to have a real playoff system - even one that still favors the P5 conferences but at least gives everyone a chance: 5 P5 conference champs, 1 G5 qualifier and 2 wildcards for an 8 team playoff.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

mankle30 said:


> Greetings from Canada where college sports aren't professionalized under the disguise of amateurism!



Canada is also home to my Western Mustangs, reigning Canadian champions.  31 time winners of the Yates Cup, oldest football trophy in North America, along with 7 Vanier Cup titles.  Canadian football is very progressive, we have had a university (sorry...college) playoff structure in place since 1965.  But then there _is _that whole 3 downs thing...


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Big Ten Football is where its at. Juts don't pick OSU because nobody likes them.



HEY NOW

It's the only winning team some of us Ohians have.


----------



## Jules76126

Bree said:


> I feel like I should start watching college football, but don’t have a team to root for.  My college was tiny and I don’t even know if there was a football team.
> 
> ETA: I just looked and they do have one. The Assumption Greyhounds.



I know Assumption. Knew a few people who played for the team. I went to Worcester State so right down the road.


----------



## LSUlakes

tidefan said:


> You are right! It is the 3rd. Not sure why I was thinking the 4th. Always love going to Baton Rouge. I have some Auburn friends here that always say they hate going down there and how the fans don't get along, etc., however, I've always found that LSU and 'Bama fans, while they will have fun, are pretty respectful of each other. I think it is the shared love of eating and drinking



You coming down for the game? We can meet up at my tailgate for a morning run, planned 20 miler (fingers crossed). I'm going to cook that day, and its either fried turkey or pig roast. My bday is the 5th, so we I celebrate for the bama game every year. It hasn't been a happy birthday in a long time. Last time we won at home, we were so pumped, even my dad came to the college bar post game lol. You and your people are welcome to tailgate. BYOB, we will have the food. 



roxymama said:


> (as the resident young person...do young people still use the word dope??)



I think that term has been retired. 



Bree said:


> I just looked and they do have one. The Assumption Greyhounds.



LSU appreciates your fine school. Seriously, read this article HERE ! The kicker from Assumption is a grad transfer from there and kicked the game winner for us against AU. After that game, they noticed odd donation amounts being made to their athletic department, and then realized what the amount was for. LSU fans gave somewhere around $7k to their school. Also, he is supposed to be going back there next weekend during LSU's bye week to be honored during half time. He has been a great kicker for us, so thank you! 



AFwifelife said:


> I’m a UCF fan as an alumnus. Back when I went though, the slogan was “win or lose we still booze” because there wasn’t much winning going on.



I have that flag, of course in purple and gold, which I fly at our tailgate lol. 


More on football. LSU is honoring the 1918 team this weekend. It was the silent season, as many of the players left and served our country in WWI. They are recognizing those who served and those who paid the ultimate sacrifice. Interesting story IMO, WWI and WWII history is a subject that amazes me. Also to any Mississippi State fans out there,


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *Keeping with music and running theme to end the week here, what song gets you "pumped" up before a race or just a normal run?

ATTQOTD: So this is going to seem a bit odd of a answer, but I'll try to explain. I do not have any one particular song, but a radio station. You see, starting at 5 AM on Saturday mornings, lasting till 1:00 PM a local station plays Swamp Pop and Cajun French music. I listen to this station every Saturday morning on my drive to my long runs. The funny part about it, is the DJ calls the show "Swamp pop'n and Pop A Top'n" lol. People start facebooking and calling into the show at 5:00 AM talking about cracking open the first beer as the launch their boats, or even better the people who havent gone to bed yet and been drinking all night. Very entertaining! Non related song would be from a local band named Better Than Ezra with their song


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Keeping with music and running theme to end the week here, what song gets you "pumped" up before a race or just a normal run?


I don’t know I have one specific song but I love some good rock music especially AC/DC or some good rap like Eminem.


----------



## GreatLakes

huskies90 said:


> UCF is an interesting story. Does anyone think that there is something wrong with the system if they go undefeated 2 years in a row and don’t even get a sniff at a CHANCE to play for the title by making the playoffs? College football is so rigged to where the $$ is it is really ridiculous. Why doesnt college football have a real playoff like all the other college sports?  Simple answer...$$
> 
> Granted UCF was better and more deserving last year and I don’t think they will win out again. But the TV contracts and the 5 conferences that control the TV contracts dictate the winners. It’s not decided on the field...like it should be.



If they want serious consideration they need to set up some non-conference games against bigger conferences.  They can do a home and away or neutral venue but add in a non-conference game against Alabama, OSU, Georgia, Clemson, etc and stay undefeated?  Yes, they deserve a shot.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I don’t listen to it at a certain time or before every run but The Middle by Jimmy Eats World always puts a little pep in my step and a smile on my face during runs. When I first decided that I was going to get into running, it was one of the first songs that popped up on my iPod and it’s now forever linked as my running song.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: My music depends on my mood that day. Some days its Rob Zombie, other days its Supertramp. Sinatra's That's Life is a fave, and so is Ween's Pumpin for the Man. Musically I'm scattered all over the place.

For the upcoming 10k I'm debating my playlist. It will either be Disney music or music highly inappropriate to be played at Disney, like White Zombie, Ween, Eminem, etc


----------



## huskies90

GreatLakes said:


> If they want serious consideration they need to set up some non-conference games against bigger conferences.  They can do a home and away or neutral venue but add in a non-conference game against Alabama, OSU, Georgia, Clemson, etc and stay undefeated?  Yes, they deserve a shot.


@rteetz had the same comment and I replied to him.  The big P5 schools have control over their schedule and they won't schedule these teams. Have a fair schedule OR if you don't want to schedule the games due to $$ and TV contracts, then have a fair playoff system like basketball does.  Granted, in football, you can't do 64 teams so the playoff below at least gives a G5 school a snow ball's chance in H-E double hockey sticks to prove it on the field.  Right now, the NCAA is basically saying "you have no chance to win because of your strength of schedule and we won't do anything to allow you to improve that."



huskies90 said:


> I don’t disagree. Except the P5 teams dictate who they play and won’t schedule games against the good G5 teams. Teams like UCF can only play the teams that will schedule them. Luckily, they at least allow one G5 team in a New Years Day bowl and UCF took advantage of that by spanking Auburn last year and even after that, they only finished 6th. Like I said, the system is rigged to flow to where all the TV $$ is.
> 
> The solution is to have a real playoff system - even one that still favors the P5 conferences but at least gives everyone a chance: 5 P5 conference champs, 1 G5 qualifier and 2 wildcards for an 8 team playoff.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  My current fave to get moving quicker is Falling (the Duke Dumont remix) by Haim
Chorus:
Don’t stop, no, I’ll never give up
And I’ll never look back, just hold your head up
And if it gets rough, it’s time to get rough


----------



## Kerry1957

ATTQOTD: One favorite is Jethro Tull's Locomotive Breath. You can decide which line to relate to, either:

Runs the all time loser, headlong to his death,
or
The train it won't stop going, no way to slow down


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Keeping with music and running theme to end the week here, what song gets you "pumped" up before a race or just a normal run?


ATTQOTD: I do not use music to get "pumped" up before a run or race. I do listen to music while I am running - both race and normal run. And for me, as long as it is music I like to listen to, I don't care. I have a large playlist I stream that has all "good" music and that is typically what I run to but sometimes I will run to one of the stations on Apple Music.  It is funny because if a song that I do not like comes on, I notice it but if it is just good music I like, it is more in the background and I don't really pay attention to it as I zone out while running.


----------



## roxymama

Saw these today.  Made me think of youse guys who run/are running in NY this year.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

19 - @camaker  - Tuna Run 200 (NG / N/A)
20 - @beatlecat42  - Baltimore Running Festival 5k + 13.1 (NG / N/A)
20 - @BikeFan  - Baltimore Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
20 - @evre13  - Baltimore Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
21 - @Slogger - Atlantic City Marathon (4:28:00 / N/A)
21 - @Baloo in MI - Grand Rapids Marathon (NG / N/A)
21 - @michigandergirl  - Grand Rapids Marathon (4:xx:xx / N/A)
21 - @MissLiss279  - Columbia Gorge Marathon (NG / N/A)
21 - @Disney at Heart - Atlanta 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
21 - @xjillianpaige  - Newburyport Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
21 - @PaDisneyCouple  (Mr.) - Hershey Half Marathon Goal (2:10:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to yall this weekend, and it looks like a few of yall have similar races for a potential Dis meet up! If you have a revised goal you would like to add, just let me know.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Big Ten Football is where its at. Juts don't pick OSU because nobody likes them.



It’s sad that the rest of the Big Ten is so jealous of the relatively moderate success Ohio State has had on a national level. It would be somewhat refreshing for any other team in the Big Ten to win enough to engender feelings of dislike in others.


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> Saw these today.  Made me think of youse guys who run/are running in NY this year.



I want these. They're so cool.
But I've never worn the Ghost before and I'm not spending $120 on shoes that my feet may not line when I have three pairs of perfectly serviceable shoes.
But those are awesome.


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: I don't have one song but rather listen to rap / hip hop to pump me up. I'm loving Lil Wayne's new album right now and have "Uproar" on repeat.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTFFQOTD: I don't listen to anything before a race or run, but every race playlist includes a couple go-to songs:
"Move B____" - Ludacris
"Win" - Vybz Kartel
"X Gon' Give It to Ya" - DMX

Gangsta rap and raunchy dancehall reggae get me going, lol!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

So many, but I prefer metal of some sort when getting “pumped” for a run. Metallica or GnR have some good options. “Savannah” by Zao and “Undying” by Demon Hunter are a couple of personal favorites. “Joker and the Thief” by Wolfmother is good as well. I can also get pumped just hearing the bells on the intro to “All I Want for Christmas Is You” let alone the whole song and for a little more Mariah “Always Be My Baby” is a banger.

And, of course, any good run mix needs some Disney and Celine Dion.


----------



## Princess KP

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> So many, but I prefer metal of some sort when getting “pumped” for a run. Metallica or GnR have some good options. “Savannah” by Zao and “Undying” by Demon Hunter are a couple of personal favorites. “Joker and the Thief” by Wolfmother is good as well. I can also get pumped just hearing the bells on the intro to “All I Want for Christmas Is You” let alone the whole song and for a little more Mariah “Always Be My Baby” is a banger.
> 
> And, of course, any good run mix needs some Disney and Celine Dion.


Did you listen to the Celine Dion / Linkin Park mashup?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> some good rap like Eminem.



Oh, Teetz, no. Just ... no.

My hype songs:
"Talk to Me" - Run The Jewels
"POWER" - Kanye West
"All Night" - Chance the Rapper
"Feel the Love" - Rudimental
"On to the Next One" - Jay Z
"Stronger" - Kanye West
"My Shot" from the Hamilton Mixtape


----------



## Miranda

So, um, how about those Red Sox?


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: My 2 hype songs I use for runs actually have to do with CFB, so coming back full circle.

My first is “Bring Em Out” by T.I. I cheered at a small, private school in Virginia and they played this song when the players ran out, so whenever I hear it I think of standing in the end zone and then doing a tumbling pass down the field. Thinking about the energy and adrenaline I had during that song gets me pumped.

My second is “Put On” by Young Jeezy (apparently he’s just Jeezy now). When I lived in Atlanta, I had season tickets to Georgia Tech football games and they played this song during pre-game and it was a lot of fun.

Now I’m really wanting to find a game to go too...I’m really mad at myself for not going to Virginia Tech at Old Dominion a few weeks ago.

@PrincessV that Ludacris song is my hype song for driving in the morning


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Oh, Teetz, no. Just ... no.
> 
> My hype songs:
> "Talk to Me" - Run The Jewels
> "POWER" - Kanye West
> "All Night" - Chance the Rapper
> "Feel the Love" - Rudimental
> "On to the Next One" - Jay Z
> "Stronger" - Kanye West
> "My Shot" from the Hamilton Mixtape


Um yes. No changing my mind there.


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> Saw these today.  Made me think of youse guys who run/are running in NY this year.



These are fantastic!


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't have one song but rather listen to rap / hip hop to pump me up. I'm loving Lil Wayne's new album right now and have "Uproar" on repeat.



YOU KNOW WHERE LIL WAYNE IS FROM DONT YOU?!?!?!?!



apdebord said:


> My first is “Bring Em Out” by T.I. I cheered at a small, private school in Virginia and they played this song when the players ran out, so whenever I hear it I think of standing in the end zone and then doing a tumbling pass down the field. I really dislike a lot of things about that school, but thinking about the energy and adrenaline I had during that song gets me pumped.



I LOVE that song! 



rteetz said:


> Um yes. No changing my mind there.



Le sigh.


----------



## Keels

Miranda said:


> So, um, how about those Red Sox?



The fact that the cheating Astros lost four in a row, including three at home, to get eliminated makes me very, very, very, very happy.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD:
Not running-specific, but this is my general life hype song:





(I like the Jay-Z/Kayne original too, but this cover is next level)


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Oh, Teetz, no. Just ... no.
> 
> My hype songs:
> "Talk to Me" - Run The Jewels
> "POWER" - Kanye West
> "All Night" - Chance the Rapper
> "Feel the Love" - Rudimental
> "On to the Next One" - Jay Z
> "Stronger" - Kanye West
> "My Shot" from the Hamilton Mixtape


What's wrong with Eminem?


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> What's wrong with Eminem?


Exactly


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> What's wrong with Eminem?



Meh. Not a fan.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> YOU KNOW WHERE LIL WAYNE IS FROM DONT YOU?!?!?!?!



NO I DON'T! WHERE?!?!


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> NO I DON'T! WHERE?!?!


I don’t care where he’s from but he’s a Packers fan so he’s awesome in my book.


----------



## PrincessV

apdebord said:


> @PrincessV that Ludacris song is my hype song for driving in the morning


It's in heavy rotation in my car when traversing I-4 lolol! See also: PHM playlists.


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> NO I DON'T! WHERE?!?!



New Orleans!!!


----------



## mankle30

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Canada is also home to my Western Mustangs, reigning Canadian champions.  31 time winners of the Yates Cup, oldest football trophy in North America, along with 7 Vanier Cup titles.  Canadian football is very progressive, we have had a university (sorry...college) playoff structure in place since 1965.  But then there _is _that whole 3 downs thing...





CheapRunnerMike said:


> Canada is also home to my Western Mustangs, reigning Canadian champions.  31 time winners of the Yates Cup, oldest football trophy in North America, along with 7 Vanier Cup titles.  Canadian football is very progressive, we have had a university (sorry...college) playoff structure in place since 1965.  But then there _is _that whole 3 downs thing...



As an alumnus of Queen's University, I have a duty to blindly object to anything related to the Western Mustangs. 

Cha Gheill!


----------



## jennamfeo

Princess KP said:


> What's wrong with Eminem?


Fun story, back when I was in high school, probably a freshman, MTV had that show FANATIC. Well, I LOVED Eminem. Like knew every word, posters on the wall, knew everything about him, etc. So I wanted to try to meet him on Fanatic. You had to make a video tape of you talking about why you should be chosen to meet him. I never sent that tape in and lord knows where it is but from my recollection it was REALLY hilarious and I wish I could find it. It was a lot of talking with my hands.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I don't have any specific hype songs for pre-race, but I do have a playlist that is for races only really.  It's 2 hours and 55 minutes of stuff and I just throw it on shuffle.  I use a seeded Apple Music station or podcasts for just regular training, but I don't always know what the signal is going to be like at a race.  I coincidentally JUST posted this somewhere else this morning where someone was asking what was in your (dog) agility warmup playlists because I have been too lazy to make one specific to that and I just use my running one.

I guess only one title is too salty for DIS, although a lot of the song contents probably are.   Also, fun fact:  If you decide that your Apple Music station that got seeded with a David Guetta song before (Turn Me On) has gotten off track and you want to start a new one and you decide to seed it with another David Guetta song... if you seed it with "Sweat (Snoop Dogg vs. David Guetta)" you are NOT going to get more in the EDM realm.   I was out for a 1 hour run and didn't want to stop and fix it, so I just left it on, but it got weighted heavily to Snoop Dogg and I ended up listening to an hour of hardcore rap.  I think I heard the N word more times in that one hour than my entire life previously.

Animals - Martin Garrix
Sexy B___ (feat. Akon) - David Guetta
Turn Me On (feat. Nicki Minaj) - David Guetta
Lights (Bassnectar Remix) - Ellie Goulding
My Songs Know What You Did In the Dark (Light Em Up) - Fall Out Boy
Titanium (feat. Sia) - David Guetta
The Monster (feat. Rihanna) - Eminem
Burn - Ellie Goulding
Slow Down - Selena Gomez
Stronger - Kanye West
Shup Up and Dance - WALK THE MOON
Immortals - Fall Out Boy
Hey Mama (feat. Nicki Minaj, Bebe Rexha & Afrojack) - David Guetta
Low (feat. T-Pain) - Flo Rida
Levels - Avicii
Lethal Industry (3Bird Remix) - Tiesto
Turn Down for What - DJ Snake & Lil Jon
DJ Turn It Up - Yellow Claw
Take Over Control - Afrojack
GDFR (feat. Sage the Gemini & Lookas) - Flo Rida
Moar Ghosts 'n' Stuff - deadmau5
Sweat (Snoop Dogg vs. David Guetta) - Snoop Dogg & David Guetta
Animal Rights - deadmau5 & Wolfgang Gartner
Little Bad Girl (feat. Taio Cruz & Ludacris) - David Guetta
Adagio for Strings - Tiesto
Illmerica - Wolfgang Gartner
Rocket Science - Marc Benjamin
Revolution (Instrumental Mix) - R3HAB, NERVO & Ummet Ozcan
Lunar - David Guetta & Afrojack
Starships - Nicki Minaj
Tsunami - DVBBS & Borgeous
Stampede - Dimitri Vegas, Like Mike, DVBBS & Borgeous
Immortal (We Live Forever) - DVBBS & Tony Junior
We Were Young - DVBBS
I Love It - Cheat Codes & DVBBS
Gold Skies (feat. Aleesia) - Sander va Doorn, Martin Garrix & DVBBS
Not Going Home (feat. Gia Koka) - DVBBS & CMC$
Talk Dirty (feat. 2 Chainz) - Jason Derulo
Wiggle (feat. Snoop Dogg) - Jason Derulo
Timber (feat. Ke$ha) - Pitbull
Fireball (feat. John Ryan) - Pitbull
Whatever It Takes - Imagine Dragons


----------



## tidefan

Keels said:


> I got a new t-shirt tonight that I think @LSUlakes will appreciate ...
> 
> View attachment 359123


You just hatin' ...


----------



## Princess KP

jennamfeo said:


> Fun story, back when I was in high school, probably a freshman, MTV had that show FANATIC. Well, I LOVED Eminem. Like knew every word, posters on the wall, knew everything about him, etc. So I wanted to try to meet him on Fanatic. You had to make a video tape of you talking about why you should be chosen to meet him. I never sent that tape in and lord knows where it is but from my recollection it was REALLY hilarious and I wish I could find it. It was a lot of talking with my hands.


Maybe you can try and re-create it?


----------



## michigandergirl

Miranda said:


> So, um, how about those Red Sox?



A bunch of former Detroit Tigers on that team!


----------



## roxymama

Also been known to get pretty hype to the Fantasmic music #disgeek

So I listen to spotify for myself, but I also play kids music for my daughter.  So when I listen to any kind of "reccommended for you" or "daily mix" playlists it's a healthy dose of pump me up running music with the random my little pony or barbie soundtrack song thrown in.  It's pretty dang hilarious and jarring to have one of those pop up in my ears.  TBH though some of those Barbie songs are BANGERS!


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: This question is very timely. I just made a huge new playlist. I will listen to many different things, Keisha, Timberlake,Avicii, Flo rida, Pitbull, Jay-Z, Eminem, Imagine Dragons, Springsteen, Billy Joel, MJ, Prince - yeah all over the map. Variety is the spice of life


----------



## tidefan

LSUlakes said:


> You coming down for the game? We can meet up at my tailgate for a morning run, planned 20 miler (fingers crossed). I'm going to cook that day, and its either fried turkey or pig roast. My bday is the 5th, so we I celebrate for the bama game every year. It hasn't been a happy birthday in a long time. Last time we won at home, we were so pumped, even my dad came to the college bar post game lol. You and your people are welcome to tailgate. BYOB, we will have the food.



Thanks for the invite!  I would love nothing more to be there, but DW is helping her best friend in Knoxville that weekend throw a surprise 50th wedding anniversary for her parents, so I'll unfortunately be up there that weekend...

While I fully hope that we win the game (and quite honestly, Bama usually plays better against LSU in BR than in Tuscaloosa - cueing Shaun Alexander), but if we don't win the SEC, then my second choice would be for LSU to do it...  Speaking of the SEC, here's some fun...


----------



## AFwifelife

roxymama said:


> Also been known to get pretty hype to the Fantasmic music #disgeek
> 
> So I listen to spotify for myself, but I also play kids music for my daughter.  So when I listen to any kind of "reccommended for you" or "daily mix" playlists it's a healthy dose of pump me up running music with the random my little pony or barbie soundtrack song thrown in.  It's pretty dang hilarious and jarring to have one of those pop up in my ears.  TBH though some of those Barbie songs are BANGERS!



Sounds like my suggested list on Netflix. Even though the kids have their own profile, they watch stuff on mine so it’s a well rounded mix of comedies, sappy girly stuff, and Word Party.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> The fact that the cheating Astros lost four in a row, including three at home, to get eliminated makes me very, very, very, very happy.



Not a big MLB guy, but I dont mind either team, especially with the Astros 3rd baseman being a LSU legend. Why are they called cheaters? 



tidefan said:


> Thanks for the invite!  I would love nothing more to be there, but DW is helping her best friend in Knoxville that weekend throw a surprise 50th wedding anniversary for her parents, so I'll unfortunately be up there that weekend...
> 
> While I fully hope that we win the game (and quite honestly, Bama usually plays better against LSU in BR than in Tuscaloosa - cueing Shaun Alexander), but if we don't win the SEC, then my second choice would be for LSU to do it...  Speaking of the SEC, here's some fun...



Watched that clip the other day and got a good laugh out of it. I also like watching the guy that does the "How Bama fans watched week XXX". His reactions to the game a funny, well except when its LSU / Bama week, then it makes me sad.


----------



## roxymama

AFwifelife said:


> Sounds like my suggested list on Netflix. Even though the kids have their own profile, they watch stuff on mine so it’s a well rounded mix of comedies, sappy girly stuff, and Word Party.



I recently had to make my own separate netflix profile because I lost all ability to see any movies or shows that didn't involve cartoon characters!


----------



## Slogger

Wait...you guys lost me at Celine Dion mashup.


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> Not a big MLB guy, but I dont mind either team, especially with the Astros 3rd baseman being a LSU legend. Why are they called cheaters?


Stealing signs is the latest thing, but there's a history going back further:  https://bleacherreport.com/articles...tip-of-the-iceberg-in-astros-cheating-scandal

Being in New England, when this started coming up a few days ago, I saw a lot of "they'll find a way to blame this on Tom Brady and the Patriots" in my FB feed.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Not a big MLB guy, but I dont mind either team, especially with the Astros 3rd baseman being a LSU legend. Why are they called cheaters?



Multiple times this year and last year they were accused of stealing signs, using pine tar, etc. And just like last season in the playoffs, somehow they keep getting uncredentialed staffers into the camera well during games.

http://www.sportingnews.com/us/mlb/...cs-alds-latest-news/b6s4u0jcn5u81c14l64clb8in


----------



## SarahDisney

Miranda said:


> Being in New England, when this started coming up a few days ago, I saw a lot of "they'll find a way to blame this on Tom Brady and the Patriots" in my FB feed.



Its not so much that it's the Patriots' fault, it's more that you guys are so easily able to identify cheating because you're used to the Pats doing it


----------



## Dis5150

As long as the Redsox beat the dodgers I will be happy. 

ATTQOTD: I guess I am in the minority in that I listen to country when I do listen to music when I run. But I don't have anything I play beforehand to pump me up. I guess 5150 by Dierks Bentley and It Ain't my Fault by Brothers Osborne would be my picks to pick up my pace though.


----------



## Miranda

Dis5150 said:


> I guess 5150 by Dierks Bentley


All this time I thought you were a Van Halen fan!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Keeping with music and running theme to end the week here, what song gets you "pumped" up before a race or just a normal run?


Okay since this is "pump up" music and not just running music I will go with the slow burn 80's classic 'In the Air Tonight' by Phil Collins and none of you better judge me 



mankle30 said:


> As an alumnus of Queen's University, I have a duty to blindly object to anything related to the Western Mustangs.


Fair enough.  FWIW Kingston is a great city and every time I go there I wonder why London can't be more like Kingston.



michigandergirl said:


> A bunch of former Detroit Tigers on that team!


Sad.  How did our Tigers not win a World Series in the Dombrowski era?  And how in the world did the Tigers roll out Max Scherzer, David Price and Justin Verlander yet still get swept my the Baltimore Orioles???  I hate Brad Ausmus.


----------



## McNs

All time favourite to get pumped just before the start of a race is Thunderstruck by AC/DC. If running with music it’s always with one of my holy trinity:

Pink Floyd
Neil Young
The Who


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Keeping with music and running theme to end the week here, what song gets you "pumped" up before a race or just a normal run?



Probably alone on this one: "Our Origin" and "United" by Armin van Buuren.  @CheapRunnerMike knows what happens when "United" comes on.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: No race music, and running music is really saved for the last mile of a run at lunch at work (because closed track and that part is _so_ canted I hate it and need a boost) or treadmill.  So, just before going back into the office I lean toward Cubicle by Rinocerose (yes, from an old apple commercial), Elvis Costello's welcome to the working week, or I Need a Dollar by Aloe Blacc.  These are also the songs I play driving to work.  If I am really dragging on the treadmill I default to the Pixies (makes me happy, poor BPM choice) or Fleetwood Mac (skip tracks 6, 8, 10 on Rumors) and always Spoon's The Underdog.



roxymama said:


> So I listen to spotify for myself, but I also play kids music for my daughter.  So when I listen to any kind of "reccommended for you" or "daily mix" playlists it's a healthy dose of pump me up running music with the random my little pony or barbie soundtrack song thrown in.  It's pretty dang hilarious and jarring to have one of those pop up in my ears.  TBH though some of those Barbie songs are BANGERS!


You tube scrolls up all the Lion Guard songs.  All of them.  Which is why I will be at the Disney Jr. Dance party and know all the words this christmas.


----------



## JulieODC

Good luck weekend racers!

I never listen to music, so I don’t have an answer for the qOTD.

Oh, and: “We are....Penn State!”

(And for good measure - go Sox...and Pats!)


----------



## Sanchez

When I am not getting charged up by Captain and Tennille, Poco, Little River Band, Rupert Holmes, or the Carpenters, I like:

1. Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrix
2. Paint it Black - Rolling Stones

I also like angry U2 (New Year's Day, Sunday Bloody Sunday etc.) I don't much care for rap, but when rap is on the agenda it had better be angry. And have whistles. There is no better rap than angry rap with a dude blowing a whistle.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> 21 - @MissLiss279 - Columbia Gorge Marathon (NG / N/A)



I gotta think this course is amazing.  I've driven along that historic highway twice (it's really scenic), but never in the fall.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Princess KP said:


> Did you listen to the Celine Dion / Linkin Park mashup?



I wasn’t aware of it, but I did just look it up. I don’t really acknowledge the Titanic song so it wasn’t up my alley.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I don’t really listen to pump me up music before a run. I just turn it on and go. My Spotify playlist is crazy though when it comes to genres. I have Christian, country, Latin, 80’s, hairband, pop, rap, metal, Disney, Broadway.....the only music I can’t get into is classical and jazz.


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> As long as the Redsox beat the dodgers I will be happy.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I guess I am in the minority in that I listen to country when I do listen to music when I run. But I don't have anything I play beforehand to pump me up. I guess 5150 by Dierks Bentley and It Ain't my Fault by Brothers Osborne would be my picks to pick up my pace though.


Um you're assuming the Dodgers are going to the WS...


----------



## Mickey Momma

After all the music talk this week, I decided to listen to my running (racing) playlist during part of my long run today and found myself skipping songs.  Time for an update I suppose.

So ATTQOTD - songs I did NOT skip today: “Take on Me” (a-ha), “Get UR Freak On” (Missy Elliott), and “LA Devotee” (Panic! At the Disco).


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> Um you're assuming the Dodgers are going to the WS...



OMG, you are right! I am pulling for the Brewers, trust me! Somehow I thought it was over. Must be lack of sleep because I have watched every game. Go Brewers, lol!!


----------



## Dis5150

Miranda said:


> All this time I thought you were a Van Halen fan!



Haha, I had to google what you were talking about! And I didn't even think about my screen name - I just like the song. My screen name is actually from an aol account I have had since aol was created (showing my age!). I was a California Highway Patrol Dispatcher (Dis) and, like Van Halen, 5150 was from the Health / Welfare Code of California. Seriously answered a lot of calls from people who fit the code.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:

The Cougar Song (BYU fight song)

Star Wars Main Title

The Imperial March

Superman Main Theme

Citius, Altius, Fortius by the Tabernacle Choir at Temple Square (formerly Mormon Tabernacle Choir).  The translation is Higher, Faster, Stronger although not necessarily in that order and was composed by John Williams for the 2002 Winter Olympics.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I don’t listen to music while running, but if I did, I’d probably have something like “Born to Be Wild” by Steppenwolf. You know, “My Generation.” (a Who reference, for you young folks)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:

Not PC (since he talks about banging his boss's head like a drum), and cheezy as heck: Bang the Drum All Day.

It seems popular at local races. I'd say I have about a 50% chance of hearing it pre-race.


----------



## Kazrak

In an odd intersection of the running playlist and podcast discussions:

An episode of the Every Little Thing podcast centered around network news theme songs, and talking about an interviewee's use of them as a marathon soundtrack.  (Content warning: includes clips of some rather depressing news stories.)

As in, starting with ABC World News Tonight's theme by Hans Zimmer; the NBC Nightly News theme by John Williams is about halfway in...you get the idea.

I was actually reminded of the music that was playing in Epcot during the WDW 10k - I checked some of it with SoundHound and it was from scores from NFL Films, done by David Robidoux.


----------



## JeffW

McNs said:


> All time favourite to get pumped just before the start of a race is Thunderstruck by AC/DC.



+1 
I've been slowly indoctrinating my two sons by playing this right before their soccer games  My older one likes it.  My younger one thinks I'm weird


----------



## jennamfeo

You know what song _doesn't_ get me pumped up?

Eye of the Tiger. Nah. Nope. No thanks.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD:
For some reason, "Everybody Wants to Rule the World" by Tears for Fears gets me going.

Otherwise, I seem to prefer instrumental stuff. The soundtrack to NCAA Football (RIP) is pretty good, too. I wish someone would put together a 30 minute exploration of the themes from Soarin'!

I am looking to program a playlist for Wine and Dine, if I have time, including some warm up music. Maybe Copland's 'Fanfare for the Common Man' or Hotie's 'Battle Without Honor or Humanity'. If I program it right, I can gauge how I'm doing by the music rather than looking at my watch!


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Keeping with music and running theme to end the week here, what song gets you "pumped" up before a race or just a normal run?


Muse has some epic rock songs that always make me want to run (in a good way). Hysteria, Time is Running Out, Starlight, Knights of Cydonia.

Someone mentioned Pink Floyd. My original Wine & Dine playlist began with Dark Side (in its entirety) for the long dark road from WWS to DAK. It was something I could get lost in as I found my pace. I remember how magical it was to run through DAK at night with everything all lit up! I really miss W&D as a night race. I was hoping it would move back to nights for the 10th. But, I digress...


----------



## PkbaughAR

Smilelea said:


> I just added Matilda to my wish list on Override! I had no idea there was a version with Kate Winslet reading it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PkbaughAR

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't have any specific hype songs for pre-race, but I do have a playlist that is for races only really.  It's 2 hours and 55 minutes of stuff and I just throw it on shuffle.  I use a seeded Apple Music station or podcasts for just regular training, but I don't always know what the signal is going to be like at a race.  I coincidentally JUST posted this somewhere else this morning where someone was asking what was in your (dog) agility warmup playlists because I have been too lazy to make one specific to that and I just use my running one.
> 
> I guess only one title is too salty for DIS, although a lot of the song contents probably are.   Also, fun fact:  If you decide that your Apple Music station that got seeded with a David Guetta song before (Turn Me On) has gotten off track and you want to start a new one and you decide to seed it with another David Guetta song... if you seed it with "Sweat (Snoop Dogg vs. David Guetta)" you are NOT going to get more in the EDM realm.   I was out for a 1 hour run and didn't want to stop and fix it, so I just left it on, but it got weighted heavily to Snoop Dogg and I ended up listening to an hour of hardcore rap.  I think I heard the N word more times in that one hour than my entire life previously.
> 
> Animals - Martin Garrix
> Sexy B___ (feat. Akon) - David Guetta
> Turn Me On (feat. Nicki Minaj) - David Guetta
> Lights (Bassnectar Remix) - Ellie Goulding
> My Songs Know What You Did In the Dark (Light Em Up) - Fall Out Boy
> Titanium (feat. Sia) - David Guetta
> The Monster (feat. Rihanna) - Eminem
> Burn - Ellie Goulding
> Slow Down - Selena Gomez
> Stronger - Kanye West
> Shup Up and Dance - WALK THE MOON
> Immortals - Fall Out Boy
> Hey Mama (feat. Nicki Minaj, Bebe Rexha & Afrojack) - David Guetta
> Low (feat. T-Pain) - Flo Rida
> Levels - Avicii
> Lethal Industry (3Bird Remix) - Tiesto
> Turn Down for What - DJ Snake & Lil Jon
> DJ Turn It Up - Yellow Claw
> Take Over Control - Afrojack
> GDFR (feat. Sage the Gemini & Lookas) - Flo Rida
> Moar Ghosts 'n' Stuff - deadmau5
> Sweat (Snoop Dogg vs. David Guetta) - Snoop Dogg & David Guetta
> Animal Rights - deadmau5 & Wolfgang Gartner
> Little Bad Girl (feat. Taio Cruz & Ludacris) - David Guetta
> Adagio for Strings - Tiesto
> Illmerica - Wolfgang Gartner
> Rocket Science - Marc Benjamin
> Revolution (Instrumental Mix) - R3HAB, NERVO & Ummet Ozcan
> Lunar - David Guetta & Afrojack
> Starships - Nicki Minaj
> Tsunami - DVBBS & Borgeous
> Stampede - Dimitri Vegas, Like Mike, DVBBS & Borgeous
> Immortal (We Live Forever) - DVBBS & Tony Junior
> We Were Young - DVBBS
> I Love It - Cheat Codes & DVBBS
> Gold Skies (feat. Aleesia) - Sander va Doorn, Martin Garrix & DVBBS
> Not Going Home (feat. Gia Koka) - DVBBS & CMC$
> Talk Dirty (feat. 2 Chainz) - Jason Derulo
> Wiggle (feat. Snoop Dogg) - Jason Derulo
> Timber (feat. Ke$ha) - Pitbull
> Fireball (feat. John Ryan) - Pitbull
> Whatever It Takes - Imagine Dragons



Been looking for some new music...This is a playlist I am going to steal!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Kazrak said:


> I was actually reminded of the music that was playing in Epcot during the WDW 10k - I checked some of it with SoundHound and it was from scores from NFL Films, done by David Robidoux.


This excites me if only because I love NFL Films music in general.  As in I even bought a CD of NFL Films music.


----------



## avondale

jennamfeo said:


> You know what song _doesn't_ get me pumped up?
> 
> Eye of the Tiger. Nah. Nope. No thanks.



So during a training run a month or two ago, I was just stepping into a pit stop at a port-a-potty when this song starts from my playlist.  I wasn't sure if the "thrill of the fight" was a good or bad sign of what was going to happen during the pit stop.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Keeping with music and running theme to end the week here, what song gets you "pumped" up before a race or just a normal run?



ATTQOTD: "I Will Survive" by Gloria Gaynor.  The full, 6-minute version so you get to sing the whole thing through twice.  I'm not really a disco fan, but this song is awesome.   This is a song that I wish I could have a magic button on my phone to say "go to this song" whenever I press it.


----------



## Mickey Momma

avondale said:


> ATTQOTD: "I Will Survive" by Gloria Gaynor.  The full, 6-minute version so you get to sing the whole thing through twice.  I'm not really a disco fan, but this song is awesome.   This is a song that I wish I could have a magic button on my phone to say "go to this song" whenever I press it.



My old iPod Nano used to have that magic button through Nike+!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

CDKG said:


> Someone mentioned Pink Floyd. My original Wine & Dine playlist began with Dark Side (in its entirety) for the long dark road from WWS to DAK. It was something I could get lost in as I found my pace. I remember how magical it was to run through DAK at night with everything all lit up! I really miss W&D as a night race. I was hoping it would move back to nights for the 10th. But, I digress...


Love this...just reading that gave me chills.


----------



## sourire

Loving the music answers! 
ATTQOTD: You know Springsteen is on the top of this list with "Rosalita" and "Born to Run". 
But I have a wide range of pump up favorites outside of the Boss...
"We Built This City," Starship
"The Way You Make Me Feel," Michael Jackson
"Hey Girl," O.A.R. 
And to go to the other side of the pendulum completely..."Drop it like it's Hot," Snoop Dog


----------



## jennamfeo

SO MANY long runs popped up on my Strava this morning. GO YOU GUYS!!! I have been sitting in bed all morning drinking coffee.


----------



## Kazrak

avondale said:


> ATTQOTD: "I Will Survive" by Gloria Gaynor.  The full, 6-minute version so you get to sing the whole thing through twice.  I'm not really a disco fan, but this song is awesome.   This is a song that I wish I could have a magic button on my phone to say "go to this song" whenever I press it.



At the end of one race, I used the voice control on my phone for that.  "Play 'Gonna Fly Now'."

(For those unfamiliar with it: 



)


----------



## Kerry1957

Ran a couple of nice easy short runs this week after my first M last weekend. I felt fine today but my heart rate was about 20 bpm faster than usual during almost all the run. I ran 4 at easy LR pace today and my HR actually dropped during the final fourth mile, but still higher than usual. Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## Professor_Cookie

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Keeping with music and running theme to end the week here, what song gets you "pumped" up before a race or just a normal run?



For normal training runs I have a Disneyland music album I listen to. 

For pumping me up for a race, I use the same playlist as snowboarding which contains stuff like “Force Fed” by the Genitorurers and “I’m Gonna” by Pinky Tescadero’s WhiteKnuckle AF. If you don’t have any idea who they are, I wouldn’t go looking.


----------



## TheHamm

I am for no logical reason terrified of 10 miles. I have gone 8ish miles for the last 2 months and been fine, and taken my kids to the zoo afterwards so really fine.  But the thought of 10 has me crawling back into bed telling myself I will never do it.
Has anyone else seen a distance as unconquerable? Did you find a way to get past it?


----------



## SarahDisney

TheHamm said:


> I am for no logical reason terrified of 10 miles. I have gone 8ish miles for the last 2 months and been fine, and taken my kids to the zoo afterwards so really fine.  But the thought of 10 has me crawling back into bed telling myself I will never do it.
> Has anyone else seen a distance as unconquerable? Did you find a way to get past it?



I've seen every single distance as unconquerable. Which is why I try to get as close to race distance as possible before the race. For me, the way I got past it was by approaching things slowly, especially the really scary distances. Rather than trying to do something like go from 8 to 10 or even 8 to 9, I went from 8 to 8.25 or 8.5 and then slowly increased from there. Going from 9.5 or 9.75 to 10 is hard, but when you're that close, it stops feeling insurmountable. Or at least it did for me.
That said ... this worked for me because I had over a year between when I ran my first 10K and my first half, so I had the time to increase my distance very slowly. This approach doesn't work when you're short on time.


----------



## flav

TheHamm said:


> I am for no logical reason terrified of 10 miles. I have gone 8ish miles for the last 2 months and been fine, and taken my kids to the zoo afterwards so really fine.  But the thought of 10 has me crawling back into bed telling myself I will never do it.
> Has anyone else seen a distance as unconquerable? Did you find a way to get past it?


One idea is changing the units:
If you go to km, you will be a bit confused and just keep going... That worked for me when at Disney as the markers are in miles and I am used to km.
You can also use time as a unit for a while. Add 10 minutes (or 5) to the time it takes you for an 8 miles. Then, the training or the week later add another 10 minutes... Eventually, as @SarahDisney said, you are going to look at the distance you ran and decide to complete the 10 miles. That worked well when I trained DD last Spring. In one of her long run, I asked “Do I stop you at the said time or do you want to run a few minutes more and complete the distance?” She choose the later and it gave her a real confidence boast.
Edit: Also, if possible, register to a race for that distance. That, in itself, is motivation for me. And, I try not to complete the distance before race day, then it becomes a true celebration when I do.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Kerry1957 said:


> Ran a couple of nice easy short runs this week after my first M last weekend. I felt fine today but my heart rate was about 20 bpm faster than usual during almost all the run. I ran 4 at easy LR pace today and my HR actually dropped during the final fourth mile, but still higher than usual. Have any of you experienced this?



Yes!

You're fine. Everyone is different, but it takes a little while to get back to normal.


----------



## natsalways

Kerry1957 said:


> Ran a couple of nice easy short runs this week after my first M last weekend. I felt fine today but my heart rate was about 20 bpm faster than usual during almost all the run. I ran 4 at easy LR pace today and my HR actually dropped during the final fourth mile, but still higher than usual. Have any of you experienced this?


This happened to me after my first marathon early this year.  Plus my resting heart rate went up about 7 bpm.  I think it is just recovery.


----------



## natsalways

Kazrak said:


> At the end of one race, I used the voice control on my phone for that.  "Play 'Gonna Fly Now'."
> 
> (For those unfamiliar with it:
> 
> 
> 
> )


Love it!  I myself like Owl City ( When Can I See You Again and Good Time) and TobyMac (Feel It).  Love some of the other ideas though.  I am thinking the “Hero” song from the Footloose soundtrack might pop up on my list this week.


----------



## BikeFan

Baltimore Marathon is done and in the books.  Since this was really a training run for me and the course is hilly, I was just hoping to get under 3:45 and avoid any injury.  Happily, I was able to do both.  The start is just outside of Orioles Park at Camden Yards, which is a cool stadium even if you're not a huge baseball fan.  Due to long lines at the restrooms, I got into my corral literally 10 seconds before the start.  I found the 3:45 pace group and settled in for the morning.  Right from the start, the race goes into a gradual climb to the highest point of the race at Mile 3, so the hills start immediately.  We ran through the Maryland Zoo, and the zoo staff had several animals out for viewing/petting, which was nice.  It reminded me of running through some of the backstage areas at Animal Kingdom during Disney races.  By this point, I was finding the 3:45 group to be a little too large, so I picked up the pace a bit for more elbow room on the course, and set off on my own.  Following the zoo, we ran back downhill toward the Inner Harbor just in time for the half marathon start.  The marathoner's course ran along the start corrals for the half runners, and we got a lot of enthusiastic cheering from them as they were waiting to begin.  I hit the half split at about 1:49:40, a bit ahead of schedule, but with a little luck I thought I might be able to hold the faster pace.  At about Mile 16, the two courses merged, but the half runners were spread out enough for crowding not to be too much of an issue, and it was nice to have more company.  I chatted with a few other full marathoners, one of whom was doing the Atlantic City Marathon the following day as training for a 50-miler in November!  He was on pace for a PR at Baltimore, so hopefully he had a little left in the tank for his Sunday full.  The finish was back at the half start in the Inner Harbor, which was nice because it was downhill for the final mile or so and the crowd support was really good.  I pushed the pace a little on the final stretch and was able to have the tiniest of negative splits and finish under 3:40.  Overall, a decent race.  Charm City isn't a big or fast course, but it has its charms and goes through some of the historic parts of Baltimore.  The volunteers were all great and the Inner Harbor finish is nice, so if you're looking for a Maryland race, it's worth a look.  They even offer a fun two-race challenge, the Baltimoron-a-thon, with a 7:30 5K before the 9:45 half.  

For this race, I also experimented with my nutrition some, taking no gels with me.  At Mile 10 I grabbed some GU Chews at an aid station just in case, and ate two of those.  I had another at about Mile 15, and had Gatorade at approximately every other water stop.  Overall, I estimate my calorie intake to have been between 100-150 calories overall, and I didn't feel any differently in the final miles than in fulls in which I took in more.  I may just go with a few chews and sports drink in future races.  

Final result: 3:39:09, 224 of 2325
On to Marine Corps Marathon next weekend.


----------



## camaker

* Race Report:  Tuna Run 200 Relay*
The Tuna Run 200 is a 203.9 mile relay race running from Raleigh to Atlantic Beach, NC.  The race is split up into 36 legs of 2-10 miles each and teams consist of up to 12 runners.  This is my second year running the race. My team, "Tuna Gives Me the Runs", was a bit short with 11 runners, but that was a significant improvement over last year when we only had 9.5 (one limited by injury).  That made this year’s mileage totals a bit more manageable and I was "on the hook" for ~17.7 miles when we started.

Last year, I was impressed with the race organization and on course support and this year was no different. For a 200+ mile race running through multiple counties and rural towns, course set up was a monstrous task.  The route was very well marked with signage to both indicate the route to the runners and alert drivers to the presence of runners on the roads.  Every turn was clearly marked with signage and at night the turn signs had strobes to ensure they weren't missed.  In addition, the race handed out temporary tattoos with route details for each leg.

The exchange points between the legs were all well stocked with bathrooms and space to park and nap.  The churches used as exchange points were very welcoming, as well, offering everything from free meals to bonfires to the opportunity to stretch out and nap on pews.  We felt welcomed and supported throughout the course.

In order to give teams the best chance to finish before the course close and after party, starts were staggered for the race.  As one of the slower teams, we were in the 5:45am starting wave Friday morning.  My first leg (#10/36) was a relatively short 4.3 miler at 2:00 on Friday afternoon. It was starting to warm up in the sun by that point, but at 68deg it was significantly cooler than last year’s race and WAY cooler than the summer temps I’ve been training in. Pacing was a big question mark going into the race. I had no idea how I was going to feel after Chicago two weeks ago and I was planning for a conservative 10-11min/mile pace.  When things started, though, I felt good and settled into a much faster pace (8:36/mi) than I was expecting and cruised through to the next exchange point.  At the exchange points you handed the "baton", one of those flexible reflective wraps, to the next runner and the race officials logged the exchange time.

After that, it was a pretty short wait until my next leg at 5:15. It was slightly warmer for this run and I felt the effect of pushing the pace in the first leg through the 7.4 miles of Leg #14/36 at a 9:32/mi clip.  In the previous year’s race, we pretty much went exchange point to exchange point as a full team and rest opportunities were at a premium. We learned from that mistake and this year our two vehicles had dedicated occupants and legs were grouped by vehicle. After a couple more legs, ending at a church with a bonfire and big potluck spread, we were done for the day and drove on ahead to our morning start and got a solid-ish night’s sleep in the van. 

Saturday morning our legs kicked off again around 7:30am with Leg#30. I wasn’t scheduled to run again until Leg#33.  Our runner for Leg#31 wasn’t feeling great heading out for a long 8.4 miler, so we drove out to roughly the halfway point to wait for her and I got ready, just in case. As we passed her on the way out, things didn’t look so good and sure enough, as she found us mid-Leg she gave the cut sign and I took off to finish the last 4.5 miles of the leg. Things still felt pretty good and I knocked it out at 9:24/mi. 

The down side of hitting that substitute leg hard was that it was less than a 90 minute turnaround to my final scheduled 5.9 mile Leg#33. I took the baton and immediately felt the effects of the previous day’s paces and pushing it on the substitute leg. I probably hadn’t eaten enough that morning, either. My legs were dead and I fought to hold onto what I could until the end, bringing it in at 10:26/mi. With the addition of the substitute leg, I ended up leading the team in mileage at 22.1 miles. 

We closed out the last couple of legs to finish the 203.9 Miles somewhere in the neighborhood of 31:45. That’s a huge improvement over our time of 34:57 from last year!  Beer, barbecue and tuna sashimi on the beach for all at the finish!  

We'll find out a bit later where we finished overall, but this is a run for the experience.  I cannot recommend this race highly enough as an experience.  I hope to run it again in the future.  I'm a solo runner by nature and this race gives me a great feeling of being part of something bigger. A true collective effort. The camaraderie and mutual support is fantastic!

Thank you for reading this far, if you're still with me!  Especially if you read it all last year, too!  I know it's a long post, but I did have 203.9 miles to cover.  This race once again goes down as one of my best running experiences and I hope everyone gets to try something like it some day.

 

**


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Mr. PaDC here.  2018 Hershey Half Marathon complete.  So much wind.  Will work on a full report later.  But the headline is:

New PR!  2:08:54

@LSUlakes - tagging result.   

@DopeyBadger plan #235 complete.

I'm going to go spend the rest of today with the family.


----------



## michigandergirl

Grand Rapids Marathon:

This was my 4th marathon and second time running this race. I hadn’t actually “raced” a marathon in two years, so I was excited to see how this played out with the gains in fitness I’ve made in that time. The goal: a sub 5:00, but really anything under 5:23 would be a PR.

Miles 1-3: Started out @ 10:30 pace. The weather was absolutely perfect - cloudy, temps between 35 & 40, and no wind.

Miles 4-6: Worked my way up to 10:15 pace, feeling good.

Miles 7-15: Now running @ marathon tempo pace (10:00), a few rolling hills through this section, but still feeling good.

Miles 16-20: My left shin/calf started giving me some trouble and pace slowed back to 10:30/10:45. My hamstrings also felt very tight, which isn’t something I’ve experienced before. Then one of my running partners dropped back (hip issue) and my other running partner forged ahead - I was running solo from mile 19.

Miles 21-finish: Halfway through mile 21 I had to stop to pee and after that I really struggled to get moving again. I took my last gel, the only one I brought with caffeine, hoping that would give me a boost, and it did, but I was still struggling to maintain an 11:15 pace at that point. My family was waiting for me at mile 23 and that gave me the mental boost I needed to focus on finishing. I managed to pick up the pace for that last mile knowing I was going to reach my goal.

Official time and PR - 4:40:40 - that’s over 40 minutes off my previous PR!!

Here’s a pic of me and my family at the finish. 


 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## Disney at Heart

Atlanta 10-miler:
I’ve done this one 5 times, last year only 6 days after having to have IV fluids because of a stomach virus and barely finishing, so it was all good this year!
It was COLD, about 45* at start time with 10-11 mph winds. I know you Yankees think I’m crazy, but considering it was in the upper 80’s, feels like 90, through all last week, it was a shock to my system. Luckily we stayed in a hotel at the start line at Atlantic Station and arrived in the C-“wave” at 7:10 for a 7:15 race, so no Disney standing around.
Atlanta is hilly so the race is challenging. DH paced me at a run/walk interval of 2:00/:30 which went well. It’s a nice loop-route that starts just off 17th Street, down historic Peachtree Street and DOWN (yay!) Cardiac Hill, through the Peachtree Hills area to the Atlanta Botanical Gardens and Piedmont Park and across to return up Peachtree Street and back into Atlantic Station via 17th. I was feeling good enough in the last few miles that we skipped a few walk breaks on some downhills and sprinted into the finish. Time was a little under 1:50, I think. Not fast, but I’ll take it. I’ll post official finishing time later. I considered it a nice warm up for W&D!


----------



## Keels

Hot dang, @michigandergirl! Way to crush your race!


----------



## sourire

michigandergirl said:


> Grand Rapids Marathon:
> 
> This was my 4th marathon and second time running this race. I hadn’t actually “raced” a marathon in two years, so I was excited to see how this played out with the gains in fitness I’ve made in that time. The goal: a sub 5:00, but really anything under 5:23 would be a PR.
> 
> Miles 1-3: Started out @ 10:30 pace. The weather was absolutely perfect - cloudy, temps between 35 & 40, and no wind.
> 
> Miles 4-6: Worked my way up to 10:15 pace, feeling good.
> 
> Miles 7-15: Now running @ marathon tempo pace (10:00), a few rolling hills through this section, but still feeling good.
> 
> Miles 16-20: My left shin/calf started giving me some trouble and pace slowed back to 10:30/10:45. My hamstrings also felt very tight, which isn’t something I’ve experienced before. Then one of my running partners dropped back (hip issue) and my other running partner forged ahead - I was running solo from mile 19.
> 
> Miles 21-finish: Halfway through mile 21 I had to stop to pee and after that I really struggled to get moving again. I took my last gel, the only one I brought with caffeine, hoping that would give me a boost, and it did, but I was still struggling to maintain an 11:15 pace at that point. My family was waiting for me at mile 23 and that gave me the mental boost I needed to focus on finishing. I managed to pick up the pace for that last mile knowing I was going to reach my goal.
> 
> Official time and PR - 4:40:40 - that’s over 40 minutes off my previous PR!!
> 
> Here’s a pic of me and my family at the finish.
> 
> 
> View attachment 359910 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]



Way to crush it!!! Wooooo!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> ...the race handed out temporary tattoos with route details for each leg.



How could you read them if they're on your leg? 



michigandergirl said:


> Official time and PR - 4:40:40 - that’s over 40 minutes off my previous PR!!



Congrats on the PR! 40 minutes is HUGE!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Kerry1957 said:


> Ran a couple of nice easy short runs this week after my first M last weekend. I felt fine today but my heart rate was about 20 bpm faster than usual during almost all the run. I ran 4 at easy LR pace today and my HR actually dropped during the final fourth mile, but still higher than usual. Have any of you experienced this?



Yes, happens to me every time.  I believe it normally takes my HR about 42 days to return to normal post-marathon.

How long does it take for me to recover from a marathon?



PaDisneyCouple said:


> Mr. PaDC here.  2018 Hershey Half Marathon complete.  So much wind.  Will work on a full report later.  But the headline is:
> 
> New PR!  2:08:54
> 
> @LSUlakes - tagging result.
> 
> @DopeyBadger plan #235 complete.
> 
> I'm going to go spend the rest of today with the family.



Congrats!



michigandergirl said:


> Grand Rapids Marathon:
> 
> This was my 4th marathon and second time running this race. I hadn’t actually “raced” a marathon in two years, so I was excited to see how this played out with the gains in fitness I’ve made in that time. The goal: a sub 5:00, but really anything under 5:23 would be a PR.
> 
> Miles 1-3: Started out @ 10:30 pace. The weather was absolutely perfect - cloudy, temps between 35 & 40, and no wind.
> 
> Miles 4-6: Worked my way up to 10:15 pace, feeling good.
> 
> Miles 7-15: Now running @ marathon tempo pace (10:00), a few rolling hills through this section, but still feeling good.
> 
> Miles 16-20: My left shin/calf started giving me some trouble and pace slowed back to 10:30/10:45. My hamstrings also felt very tight, which isn’t something I’ve experienced before. Then one of my running partners dropped back (hip issue) and my other running partner forged ahead - I was running solo from mile 19.
> 
> Miles 21-finish: Halfway through mile 21 I had to stop to pee and after that I really struggled to get moving again. I took my last gel, the only one I brought with caffeine, hoping that would give me a boost, and it did, but I was still struggling to maintain an 11:15 pace at that point. My family was waiting for me at mile 23 and that gave me the mental boost I needed to focus on finishing. I managed to pick up the pace for that last mile knowing I was going to reach my goal.
> 
> Official time and PR - 4:40:40 - that’s over 40 minutes off my previous PR!!
> 
> Here’s a pic of me and my family at the finish.
> 
> 
> View attachment 359910 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]



YES!  YES!  YES!  Well executed and a wonderful performance!  Way to go!


----------



## flav

Sunday post long-run race recap reading is the new sport! 

Congratulations @BikeFan , @camaker , @michigandergirl , Mr @PaDisneyCouple and @Disney at Heart


----------



## Waiting2goback

Jules76126 said:


> I feel you. It was 36 this morning in MA and we currently have no heat. It won't be restored till early November so definitely making for some chilly mornings/evenings.



Guess I know what part of the state you live in now.   



Bree said:


> I feel like I should start watching college football, but don’t have a team to root for.  My college was tiny and I don’t even know if there was a football team.
> 
> ETA: I just looked and they do have one. The Assumption Greyhounds.





Jules76126 said:


> I know Assumption. Knew a few people who played for the team. I went to Worcester State so right down the road.



I went to Assumption too!



roxymama said:


> Also been known to get pretty hype to the Fantasmic music #disgeek
> 
> So I listen to spotify for myself, but I also play kids music for my daughter.  So when I listen to any kind of "reccommended for you" or "daily mix" playlists it's a healthy dose of pump me up running music with the random my little pony or barbie soundtrack song thrown in.  It's pretty dang hilarious and jarring to have one of those pop up in my ears.  TBH though some of those Barbie songs are BANGERS!


Fantasmic is my alarm tone in the morning.  I LOVE Fantasmic.  



michigandergirl said:


> Grand Rapids Marathon:
> 
> This was my 4th marathon and second time running this race. I hadn’t actually “raced” a marathon in two years, so I was excited to see how this played out with the gains in fitness I’ve made in that time. The goal: a sub 5:00, but really anything under 5:23 would be a PR.
> 
> Miles 1-3: Started out @ 10:30 pace. The weather was absolutely perfect - cloudy, temps between 35 & 40, and no wind.
> 
> Miles 4-6: Worked my way up to 10:15 pace, feeling good.
> 
> Miles 7-15: Now running @ marathon tempo pace (10:00), a few rolling hills through this section, but still feeling good.
> 
> Miles 16-20: My left shin/calf started giving me some trouble and pace slowed back to 10:30/10:45. My hamstrings also felt very tight, which isn’t something I’ve experienced before. Then one of my running partners dropped back (hip issue) and my other running partner forged ahead - I was running solo from mile 19.
> 
> Miles 21-finish: Halfway through mile 21 I had to stop to pee and after that I really struggled to get moving again. I took my last gel, the only one I brought with caffeine, hoping that would give me a boost, and it did, but I was still struggling to maintain an 11:15 pace at that point. My family was waiting for me at mile 23 and that gave me the mental boost I needed to focus on finishing. I managed to pick up the pace for that last mile knowing I was going to reach my goal.
> 
> Official time and PR - 4:40:40 - that’s over 40 minutes off my previous PR!!
> 
> Here’s a pic of me and my family at the finish.
> 
> 
> View attachment 359910 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]



40 minute PR, AWESOME!


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Disney at Heart

@LSUlakes My official time for the Sunday’s Atlanta 10 Miler is 1:50:03


----------



## Bree

“Fall” weather for Central Florida has arrived! T+D was 118 for my run this morning instead of 158.


----------



## sourire

Loved reading all the weekend race recaps so far! Congratulations all, and thanks for writing!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

TheHamm said:


> I am for no logical reason terrified of 10 miles. I have gone 8ish miles for the last 2 months and been fine, and taken my kids to the zoo afterwards so really fine.  But the thought of 10 has me crawling back into bed telling myself I will never do it.
> Has anyone else seen a distance as unconquerable? Did you find a way to get past it?



It's a huge mental barrier, but once you cross it you will feel like superman and nothing will scare you, that is until your next goal is 20. But going from single digit to double is a really big deal so I understand where you are coming from. You got this!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Congrats to all of the racers over the weekend! So many accomplishments to celebrate!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you pause your watch during training runs? If so, what in an acceptable reason to pause? Drink stop? Restroom? Stoplight? Short rest?

Todays question is from a fellow poster. Thank you for your suggestion!

ATTQOTD: I pause my watch during my long runs all the time. I stop it for red lights, water stops, restroom stops, or to re tie my shoes. I just try to keep my stops short, nothing longer than 5 minutes. Now for a race, there is no stopping my watch, the clock at the finish line does not stop for me to use a restroom, so I dont then as well so I know exactly where I am at time wise during a race. As I get closer to race day, I use fewer stops during my training runs. I practice taking fluids and GU in while on the move, but stopping at a red light is unavoidable until race day.


----------



## LSUlakes

I am hoping this week things return to "normal" for me and wanted to apologize for my sporadic involvement in the thread last week. I missed Tuesday and Thursday from work with sick kiddos. By Friday the total damage was DD having the flue and both ears infected, DW and DS had strep. Everyone is feeling better, not 100%, but well enough to return to school / work today. Also the weather is amazing!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pause your watch during training runs? If so, what in an acceptable reason to pause? Drink stop? Restroom? Stoplight? Short rest?



I pause my watch when I stop for more than a few seconds.  Water stop, restroom, road crossing that will take a few minutes.  If I am just resting or stopping to walk I don't pause it.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pause your watch during training runs? If so, what in an acceptable reason to pause? Drink stop? Restroom? Stoplight? Short rest?



I manually pause my watch during training runs at water stops, red lights, and other breaks along the way. I never stop it during race day, which is why I don't use auto pause in training. There's a chance I'd forget to change the settings. My bike computer is set up similarly because I can have two different activity profiles, one for training where it stops anytime speed us below 3mph and one for racing where it never stops. The training mode kicked in during the ferry ride portion of our century ride this weekend, lowering our average speed because the ferry topped out at 12mph.


----------



## ZellyB

Love the race recaps as usual, but have to give a shout out to @michigandergirl .  You crushed it, gurl!!!!


----------



## KSellers88

LOVED all the recaps from the weekend! Congrats y'all!

ATTQOTD: I try not to pause mine. We don't have red lights where I live/run, so I don't have to worry about stopping for those. Every now and then I have to stop to talk to my grandparents or a neighbor as they drive by, but I try to be as close to race day as I can. The park and route in town that I run on does have streets that cross it, but I try to time crossing those to where I do not have to pause it.


----------



## TheHamm

*Thanks *@SarahDisney @flav & @LSUlakes  for the encouragement and suggestions. I have ~5 long  run opportunities left on the calendar and assume weather will take out half of them, so that panic is also not helpful. I will try the km unit, it is the only major metric unit I can’t seem to do in my head, but knowing I will try anyhow might be enough of a distraction.  I do not see myself needing to get past 13.1 for quite some time, so I will not consider 20 miles an option 

Also, I groaned (& perhaps mumbled something inappropriate) when this was the first song in church- after I chickened out of Sunday morning run as well.

During the hymn my 5 year old asked why I did not run that morning (there _was _the icy sheen on the sidewalk, but not the real reason). She followed it up by asking if I was going to run a race soon because she wants my potato chips that she is sure come home after every race.  Being more time limited, but happy about daylight and warmer temperatures I went out for only 5 of my feared 10 miles.  During the shorter than it should have been run, I actually considered today's QOTD, so talk about timely coincidences!

*ATTQOTD*: Yesterday was the first time I have paused a recording device (watch or phone) during a run.  I always figured if I stopped for a red light it was like taking a rest during a race, and that during a race water stops counted- so keep it going!  I went out _hoping_ to get in 8 miles (not 10), but was tired and found the city had turned off all the water fountains since last weekend.  I forged a new running path toward downtown and paused the watch while browsing hand held water bottles and chugging water at the local running store.  I left with nothing but a stomach ache and a full bladder, so I did not even make my revised distance as my options seemed to be (1) cut run short and go home to use the restroom, knowing I would not escape to run further (2) use a tailgating portapotty still out around the stadium.  I was going to go for option 2, but no TP made me decide 1.  Watch was also paused for false stop at port o john.   I felt terrible the whole run (guilt?) but ended up with a much faster pace than normal, so even with the stops my average pace would have been ... average!  I do not think I would switch to pausing often, still not at lights, maybe if I stop in to the running store for water.  

*Too Gauche*? I am considering making the running store with its water cooler and restroom a part of my winter (i.e. public water fountain-less) route.  I cannot decide if this is OK or not.  It also passed through my mind that I _could_ go 3 miles to running store A, the 2.5 miles to its sister store, and back home to create a loop with facilities, but that may be a bit much.....  They do group runs out of both stores, but never at times I could actually go.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I do when I need to reset my intervals. However I started using a second app for an interval timer so I can get a better idea of my actual time during longer runs.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: No, I don’t pause. I tend to just stop for refills if I’m using my handheld, so I count it as a water stop in a race. When I ran trails last weekend with my husband, I didn’t pause for all the times we stopped: restroom, meeting a friend, waiting at the crosswalk to get to the beach, walking on the beach and photo ops. I also stopped and did all the little exercise things, just because it was fun.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I stop my watch any time I stop in training (drinks, gels, tying shoes, crosswalks/lights, trains).  The trains thing is a real issue for me sometimes, there's a set of train tracks that goes right through the middle of my town and a lot of my longer runs that would go into town always crossed the tracks.  Sometimes the train is the Amtrak Downeaster, which is nice and fast to wait for...  they only park at the train station and block one of the roads downtown (but not all of them) for a few min to load/unload passengers, then they're on their way (and it's a shorter train, like 7 cars or so), but one time in the middle of January, I got stuck on the wrong side of a freight train that took about 20 minutes to go by.  It was ridiculous... a ridiculously long train that for some reason came to a stop, started moving backwards for a while, then stopped and started moving forwards again.  The traffic backed up all over town was nuts and by the time I got moving again, I was frozen solid.  I had been half seriously considering trying to do a roll under the train when it was stopped (road pavement tracks, not the raised ones on wooden rails).  But that would have been really dumb... I was really cold though (it was about 20F out).   I should have gone to wait in the coffee shop like 250 yards back, but I kept thinking that it must almost be done.

I do not stop my watch during races except my first HM (Tinker Bell 2015).  I made the rookie mistake of drinking WAY too much water waiting in the corrals and I had gotten there super early because I was in the last corral so I wanted to be up near the front of the corral for time purposes.  I had to pee so bad, but I didn't want to lose my spot up near the front of the corral, so I had to pit stop at the first potties right when we came in behind the Cars ride around mile 2.  I really wanted to know what my time would have been without the stop, so I paused it for the potty line and stop (it was like 10 minutes of waiting!).  This is the only time I've ever made a race pit stop!

I never use auto pause not because I am afraid of forgetting to disable it... because sometimes it pauses me while I'm walking.   I'm not walking that slowly, I walk at a 15-17 min pace!  Actually I guess it's Strava that pauses me maybe not my Garmin.  I forget why I turned it off on my Garmin, I guess because it just became habit to hit the button all the time.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I never pause my watch during training runs.  I'm not usually that focused on pace during long training runs anyway, so I don't worry too much about the overall pace as long as I know my moving pace is about where I want it to be.


----------



## tigger536

@michigandergirl AMAZING PR! Wow!!!
@BikeFan congrats on a great race! I'll be at MCM too!
@Disney at Heart the 10 miler is one of my favorite Atlanta races.  I am sad I was out of town the last two years and missed it.  great job!

ATTQOTD: I don't pause unless there is a really unusually long delay. Except for speedwork and tempo, I take training runs easy anyway.

Detroit Free Press Marathon complete! It was 26 degrees at the start, cold for this southern girl.  Still, I ditched my LS by mile 3, and just ran in short sleeve and skirt. 

My 18th full and a PR by over 11 minutes! I hit my goal of 4:15! (4:15:15 official time).  This race had great local support.  It was cool running over ambassador bridge and through Windsor Canada.  The tunnel back was super cool too (not literally - probably the only time I felt truly warm during the whole race, lol).  Indian Hills had people cheering from parties on their lawns, and handing out beer (and a bloody mary).  I took liberal use of this lol.  Belle Isle was pretty but super windy.  Highly recommend this race!

My friend and I also ran the 1 mile and 5k on Saturday as part of the Motor City Challenge, new this year.  We both missed our 5k PRs by 7 seconds, oops.  Had fun at these too though!


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: I do pause my watch to cross the street. We have a major road to cross and you need to wait for the walk sign. Depending on when you arrive it can be anywhere from 30 seconds to over a minute. That is the only time I pause.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I pause my watch during training runs when something delays me for more than a few seconds.  As an @DopeyBadger training plan follower I'm trying to hit and get used to the feel of specific paces during the training runs.  As such, I want my auto-lap feedback to be reflective of my moving pace, not my overall time spent running.  During races, I never stop the watch, as the race clock never stops.  I'm trying to accomplish two different things during training and racing, so my approach is tailored to the task at hand.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I only pause my watch when I’m on the treadmill and need to start over the time. When I’m running outside, I just do loops around my very quiet neighborhood so I don’t have to wait for lights or cars.


----------



## tidefan

@LSUlakes , I am revising my Marathon goals:

January 13 - @tidefan - Walt Disney World Marathon (Don't Die/Finish, N/A)


----------



## TheHamm

tigger536 said:


> Detroit Free Press Marathon complete! It was 26 degrees at the start, cold for this southern girl.  Still, I ditched my LS by mile 3, and just ran in short sleeve and skirt.
> 
> My 18th full and a PR by over 11 minutes! I hit my goal of 4:15! (4:15:15 official time).  This race had great local support.  It was cool running over ambassador bridge and through Windsor Canada.  The tunnel back was super cool too (not literally - probably the only time I felt truly warm during the whole race, lol).  Indian Hills had people cheering from parties on their lawns, and handing out beer (and a bloody mary).  I took liberal use of this lol.  Belle Isle was pretty but super windy.  Highly recommend this race!
> 
> My friend and I also ran the 1 mile and 5k on Saturday as part of the Motor City Challenge, new this year.  We both missed our 5k PRs by 7 seconds, oops.  Had fun at these too though!



This was one of my 3 picks for my first half (Disney seemed warmer!), but I am terrified of the tunnel, I find it so creepy driving through it, I cannot imagine running it.  My other fear is the bridge, leading me to ask- _how windy was it up there?_ _Did you feel safe/secure? _ My experience walking across the Mackinac Bridge as a kid has left me scarred forever.  I suppose I could do the US only portion, but that seems less interesting than other local half options.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: sometimes I think about stopping to take a breather or a picture but I decide not to ... and I pause my watch anyway. I also pause for stoplights, water refills, pictures, and anything where my watch wouldn't be recording any distance changes. During races I don't pause at all, because it's super rare for me to not be at least moving a little during a race. Plus, I want my watch pace to be close to my official pace... which doesnt happen thanks to my inability to care about running the tangents.


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD: sometimes I think about stopping to take a breather or a picture but I decide not to ... and I pause my watch anyway. I also pause for stoplights, water refills, pictures, and anything where my watch wouldn't be recording any distance changes. During races I don't pause at all, because it's super rare for me to not be at least moving a little during a race. Plus, I want my watch pace to be close to my official pace... which doesnt happen thanks to my inability to care about running the tangents.


Pictures!  That's another reason I pause sometimes too.   Gotta stop for the Instagram sometimes!


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pause your watch during training runs? If so, what in an acceptable reason to pause? Drink stop? Restroom? Stoplight? Short rest?.



No.  Maybe if I had to worry about a traffic light, but my main running routes don't have any, just a couple stop signs.  I hate auto-pause because it's far, far too sensitive in my experience, and tends to give very inaccurate time estimates.


----------



## PrincessV

CDKG said:


> Someone mentioned Pink Floyd. My original Wine & Dine playlist began with Dark Side (in its entirety) for the long dark road from WWS to DAK. It was something I could get lost in as I found my pace.


LOVE this!!! I don't do it for races, but I love doing "Album Runs", when I'll cue up an entire album to play in its entirety, in the original, intended order. Daft Punk's soundtrack for "Tron Legacy" is fantastic for that, as is The Police "Synchronicity." And yep, I've done "The Wall" too - amazing 



TheHamm said:


> I am for no logical reason terrified of 10 miles. I have gone 8ish miles for the last 2 months and been fine, and taken my kids to the zoo afterwards so really fine.  But the thought of 10 has me crawling back into bed telling myself I will never do it.
> Has anyone else seen a distance as unconquerable? Did you find a way to get past it?


For me, it was the first time doing 15. It just seemed soooo long and scary! I mentally broke it up into chunks: 2 to the park, 2 in the park, 3 in a loop around the park, 3 down a new-to-me street, 3 more in the park, 2 to home. It helps me to think of long distances that way, instead of one big, scary number. It also helps me position myself to not wind up 10 miles from home with only 2 miles left to complete, lol! I have NO innate sense of distance. 


Bree said:


> “Fall” weather for Central Florida has arrived! T+D was 118 for my run this morning instead of 158.


I didn't need AC in my car this morning!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pause your watch during training runs? If so, what in an acceptable reason to pause? Drink stop? Restroom? Stoplight? Short rest?


ATTQOTD: I am ALL about the pausing. Here's why: 1. I need to go through multiple intersections that have 8+ minute cycles - no way am I adding 8 minutes of standing there, waiting for the light to turn, to my time! 2. I refill my water bottle form public fountains, and they run slow - it takes me much more time to refill on training runs than while racing, when I can refill without stopping at all. On a 20-miler, waiting for lights and refilling my bottle added a whopping FORTY minutes to my time! So pausing during training gives me a much more realistic look at my actual time/pace. In the past, I have not paused in rD races while taking pics, etc., but I might in the future. I figure race results will give me my official time, but it might be nice to know what I'd have run minus the stops.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I don't pause my Garmin for things that I would normally do in a race (water stop/bathroom stop), because I want to be as accurate as possible between training runs and races. But if something were to happen that would never happen on race day (like @Miranda trains) I would probably pause it.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pause your watch during training runs? If so, what in an acceptable reason to pause? Drink stop? Restroom? Stoplight? Short rest?


No I don’t. An official time doesn’t stop for bathroom breaks and such so why should my Watch time? 

Congrats to all the racers this weekend! Some incredible people out there!


----------



## Miranda

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I am ALL about the pausing. Here's why: 1. I need to go through multiple intersections that have 8+ minute cycles - no way am I adding 8 minutes of standing there, waiting for the light to turn, to my time! 2. I refill my water bottle form public fountains, and they run slow - it takes me much more time to refill on training runs than while racing, when I can refill without stopping at all. On a 20-miler, waiting for lights and refilling my bottle added a whopping FORTY minutes to my time! So pausing during training gives me a much more realistic look at my actual time/pace.


This is why I always pause for every stop.  While we don't have any 8 minute light cycles around here, all the stops in training add up.  I have had up to like 20 minutes or more for a long run for the actual vs elapsed time in Strava.  If I'm out there to run a specific amount of time, and I didn't pause for stops, I'd be cutting my running time on my feet short by that much and won't have hit the amount of time I was supposed to be training for.  And like someone else previously said, I want a more accurate picture of my pace when I'm training by pace.  It's not completely accurate, since I'm going to be a little rested after starting back up, but I'd rather that than be completely off in the other direction.


----------



## michigandergirl

TheHamm said:


> This was one of my 3 picks for my first half (Disney seemed warmer!), but I am terrified of the tunnel, I find it so creepy driving through it, I cannot imagine running it.  My other fear is the bridge, leading me to ask- _how windy was it up there?_ _Did you feel safe/secure? _ My experience walking across the Mackinac Bridge as a kid has left me scarred forever.  I suppose I could do the US only portion, but that seems less interesting than other local half options.



I did the international half last year and I'm not going to lie, the tunnel totally freaked me out, BUT I'm claustrophobic, so take that into consideration. I've learned to manage well in those situations and just focused on running & breathing. I tried really hard to not think about the fact that not only was I running in an enclosed space, I was also running in an enclosed space under water. Needless to say, that was my fastest mile. 

The bridge didn't bother me at all, well except for the killer hill, but it was really cool and very scenic!


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pause your watch during training runs? If so, what in an acceptable reason to pause? Drink stop? Restroom? Stoplight? Short rest?



No pausing here. My longest stops are always from my dog taking care of some business. Those stops can be long and somewhat annoying but I only take her out for easy runs when I'm not worried about time anyway.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-I don't pause my watch on training runs either.   Talkative neighbors, dogs, and traffic are just part of the training process and gives me the mindset that I should be able run faster without those distractions.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I don’t usually pause Map My Run. It’s too much trouble. But there has been the occasional neighbor visit that lasted too long!


----------



## gjramsey

Good job all you racers this past weekend.  I enjoy reading the recaps!

ATTQOTD:  I will pause my watch for water breaks and longer stops during training runs.   I don't stop the watch during races.


----------



## roxymama

congrats to all the racers from this weekend!  @michigandergirl WOOOOOT!!!!!  Nicely done!

ATTQOTD:  Sometimes.  But not all the time.  If I'm focusing on a specific pace per mile then I will hit pause at a red light or water bottle refill, etc.  However during this last training cycle I was hyper aware that taking too much time at water tables and taking too many walk breaks for gels, etc was hurting my overall race times.  So I started carrying water in training and learning to drink as I was running, I would not pause for gels but learned to run and eat them.  And for my longest long runs, I would do multiple 4 mile internal loops to avoid crossing busy intersections, eliminating the need to pause at the red lights. 
But I'll go back to pausing at red lights again in training because I need variety in my routes or I get bored and the red lights near me can take several minutes.

Edited to add that I'm lucky to live in an area where there is a full mile between each major red light.


----------



## tigger536

TheHamm said:


> This was one of my 3 picks for my first half (Disney seemed warmer!), but I am terrified of the tunnel, I find it so creepy driving through it, I cannot imagine running it.  My other fear is the bridge, leading me to ask- _how windy was it up there?_ _Did you feel safe/secure? _ My experience walking across the Mackinac Bridge as a kid has left me scarred forever.  I suppose I could do the US only portion, but that seems less interesting than other local half options.



The tunnel was really fun! Humid, but given how cold it was outside that was welcome.  Also a little crowded, lots of weaving.  Did not feel creepy at all.

The bridge was so pretty at sunrise! Not too windy - I actually shed a layer going up it. I never felt unsafe, but I have no fear of heights, so it never occurred to me to worry about it. Loved the nice downhill going into Canada too.  Canada was a little windy, and Belle Isle was the worst in terms of wind.  Definitely a very scenic race! You should do it.  Crowd support was top notch.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

ATTQOTD: I never stop my watch in the middle of a run unless I pulling the plug on it, whether for finishing or for the rare instance where I have to abort the run for whatever reason.


----------



## jennamfeo

Congrats on all the races and PRs this weekend! Loved reading all the recaps!!

ATTQOTD: YUP. I pause during red lights and I pause during bathroom breaks. I get what you are all saying about the bathroom breaks being a good timing simulation for a real race, but I'm gonna be honest and say that I stretch out the bathroom breaks during long training runs because I can. So instead of just running in and out, I will refill my water, take some nutrition, text people.... It's not an accurate assessment of what I would do during a race.


----------



## DustyWA

ATTQOTD:  I never pause it, but mostly out of a fear that I will forget to unpause it.  I don't use the auto-pause function either, but that's because I've had short walk breaks show up as pauses and I don't want that.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I started pausing for all water stops in the summer to encourage me to take them whenever I needed them, and not be tempted to push too far without one. The slower pace that comes with running in the southern heat is bad enough without counting water breaks I won't be taking in the cool fall/winter races.


----------



## Keels

TheHamm said:


> *Too Gauche*? I am considering making the running store with its water cooler and restroom a part of my winter (i.e. public water fountain-less) route.  I cannot decide if this is OK or not.  It also passed through my mind that I _could_ go 3 miles to running store A, the 2.5 miles to its sister store, and back home to create a loop with facilities, but that may be a bit much.....  They do group runs out of both stores, but never at times I could actually go.



Both my running stores in FW and here in NOLA have water coolers and cups outside the store front (they're both along very popular running routes), so I think the water is totally fine. As far as facilities? I'd feel weird, unless I'm in there all the time buying stuff or I make an effort to run with the group ... I'd hate for them to only know me because I come in use their bathroom.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

10/21/18              Hershey Half Marathon                 0730 starting gun

Starting temperature:  42             Wind Chill:  34   Winds:  18
Ending temperature:  44               Wind Chill:  35   Winds:  22 w/gusts to 36

Packet Pickup:
Organized by bib number.  I got mine Saturday, about an hour after they opened.  Walked in, walked up, and walked out.  Far easier than 2017, when we arrived prior to pickup opening.  The expo, which has always been small, seemed smaller this year.  It also seemed like the merchants had less merchandise for sale.  The Hershey Half Marathon commemorative booth was disappointing.  

Race Day Arrival:
We arrived around 0625, and made sure not to repeat our 2015 mistake, when we parked near the tram spike in the parking lot.  This pointed us in the wrong direction for attempting to exit.  We also got blocked in by folks parking anywhere they wanted.  Not this year:  row before the last one on the other end of the same lot, pointed towards a feeder exit artery. 

Stadium restrooms were heated, and many were taking shelter from the wind and cold in there.  After I entered the runners only area around 0715, I noticed that the porta-potties all had huge lines that stretched the width of the area.  My work complete, I tracked along the far western edge, and was able to get a lot closer to the starting line than I did in 2015.


The Start:
I’d been advised by DopeyBadger to find anybody I could to use as a wind block.  I saw several wearing loose bags and jackets.  Those same items became like parachutes behind them during the race.  I was in tights, a quarter-zip, a vest, and winter running cap.  The cap was chosen instead of a baseball style running hat, so I wouldn’t have to worry about a gust pulling it off my head.  
I was reminded immediately after the start that it had rained hard in the hours right before the race, as I had to quickly dodge a puddle (missed it).  Down the side of Hersheypark Stadium, and already into the wind, which was blowing mostly from the north, I’d say.  I’d planned on more of a westerly wind, and this meant I’d be fighting headwinds even more than planned.  I also had throwaway gloves and a throwaway scarf.  Nutrition was a bottle of Tailwind Lemon 300mL. 

Race:
The first 2 miles consist of running to the Giant Center, where the AHL’s Hershey Bears play and then on to Hersheypark Drive.  The wind really picked up as we ran through the tunnel under the road that feeds into Hersheypark.  
I was surprised at how quickly the field spread out.  I tried to keep in the middle of the group, so others could block the wind.  DW saw me during mile 1, but I missed here on the left side of the course.  I skipped the first water stop around mile 2 and decided to save my bottle for later in the race, when the stops were 2.5-3 miles apart. 

The beginning of mile 4 put us in Hersheypark.  The topography of the park does not do well with the knees of DW, but I seemed fine yesterday.  The surfaces seemed extra wet in spots and slippery.  Buildings and elevation changes brought a welcome wind shield.  Mile marker 4 brought us out of the park, and into a series of turns and hills.  I got lucky here, as the hat choice bit me:  with no bill and now headed into the sun, I couldn’t see right ahead of me very well.  I JUST missed as pothole that would not have been good for anybody’s ankle. 

I knew this section from the 2015 race, which DW and I did as a relay team.  At the relay exchange point I checked my Garmin, which showed about 0.2 miles shorter distance than 2015.  I gave myself a pep talk for (clearly) doing a better job hitting tangents when my primary goal was to always have someone shielding me from the wind.  “It’s all new now” I mumbled as I passed the relay point, which brought fresh energetic legs to the pack.  DW was right:  422 went uphill not too long after the relay point.  I remember a bakery handing out surprise snacks at this point.  (there was also a surprise Gatorade stop in someone’s driveway shortly before the relay point) When we turned left off 422 into the grass of a golf course, I slowed down.  Though flat, there did seem to be some holes and either lost balls underfoot or something uneven.  Next up was a golf cart path, which led to some congestion, but manageable. 

At this point, the course heads through the various residence homes for the Milton Hershey School.  DW was ebullient in her description of the support and joy she felt in this section in 2015.  Despite the wind and cold, I’d agree.  At each home, students and home parents were out cheering us on.  I’d removed my scarf around mile 2 and was still carrying it.  I’d decided to give it to someone along the course.  On the left side of the course, at the end of a line, I found a young woman with a sign.  As she reached out to high-five me (a popular source of energy during the race), I handed the scarf and told her to enjoy it.  I could hear her and her friends yelling happily about it as I ran down the next hill with a little more spring in my step. 

This section of the course brought (more) wind, elevation changes, and curves.  I wondered when we’d ever get back into Hershey.  I’d noticed a lot of police along the course, more than 2015.  Next thing I knew, I saw an office and SUV from our hometown, an hour away.  The Hershey smokestacks were getting bigger and we navigated the left-hand turn onto 422 and what I immediately dubbed “the hill of woe”.  The percentage of runners who slowed to a walk at this point felt like 50%.  Laying just over the top of the hill:  the famed chocolate stop.  Yes- they hand out miniature Hershey bars around mile marker 11.5.  This sounds like a good idea, but with the cold and gloved hands, I saw a ton of unopened bars on the ground all the way to the finish.  And trying to bite down on a cold chocolate bar isn’t always easy; plus, how it all crumbled in the mouth.  Next time, I think I’ll hold onto the bar until after the race. 

During mile 13, we got to turn head-on into the (now) stronger wind and run across the park’s parking lots.  I tried once again to tuck in behind others.  Once we made the right turn into the tram spike path, I hugged the inside of the turn and tried to keep up a good pace.  I’d been running blind with my Garmin covered for the last 2/3 of the race, only knowing the gun time at the 2-3 clocks on the course in that time.  I knew from the last clock that I was close to PR time, once I deducted the delay in me getting to the starting line.  But I also knew I couldn’t know for sure until the end.  It seemed like the finish was further around the corner inside the stadium than I could remember, but I saw my old PR time tick by as I came to the line.  With the differential in mind, I stopped my Garmin, which promptly started to congratulate me on my new half marathon PR.

Epilogue:
My post-race backpack was defective, with the zipper stitched to the fabric.  I was able to easily swap it out for a different one.  DW found me then and gave me a fleece blanket from the car.  The mylar blankets, in that wind, were ineffective.  Once at the car, I tried to get out of my sweaty clothes as fast as I could.  Cirque du Soleil would’ve been proud of my contortions. 

A few times in the last 2-3 miles, I thought about taking a walk break, but I was able to keep my legs chugging along, even if it was much slower.  It didn’t feel any worse on my legs than my DopeyBadger training.  My knees were sore Sunday afternoon.  A little less-so this afternoon. 

What I learned:
I learned I can get myself out of bed and get in 3-4 miles before work, and that I can do 4-5 after work and not mess up the family’s evening schedule.  I also found I could get in back-to-back weekend runs that totaled > half distance, and that my weekly and monthly mileage could go up without injury. 

And- even if I didn’t remember to hit the “like” button on our behalf, I learned a ton from everyone on the DIS running boards.  And I thank you all for that.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

tigger536 said:


> Canada was a little windy



(...in true Canadian fashion)
Sorry.


----------



## tigger536

CheapRunnerMike said:


> (...in true Canadian fashion)
> Sorry.



Sooooorrrrry


----------



## LdyStormy76

Anyone else see this? Happened over the weekend at Detroit.  Talk about planning and being comfortable with your pace.

https://abc7chicago.com/hobbies/marathon-marriage-couple-weds-half-way-to-finish-line/4536118/


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pause your watch during training runs? If so, what in an acceptable reason to pause? Drink stop? Restroom? Stoplight? Short rest?


ATTQOTD: Before this summer, I never stopped at all during a training run but now I am stopping for water breaks and I do pause my watch when I do. The reason I pause it is I am trying to measure my pace more than I am trying to measure my total time and not pausing the watch really throws off the pace. If I start to walk during a training run (also a first) I have not been pausing because I consider that as part of the pace.  One positive side note - once I started being "ok" with stopping for water breaks and pausing my watch, I started to be "ok" with stopping for red lights and pausing my watch. It is alot safer waiting for a red light than trying to weave in out of traffic to get across the street!!


----------



## FFigawi

Disney at Heart said:


> I don’t usually pause Map My Run. It’s too much trouble. But there has been the occasional neighbor visit that lasted too long!



And exactly what are you doing while visiting your neighbor for that long?


----------



## jennamfeo

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Sorry.


In true Canadian fashion...
Apologizing for the weather. Haha.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jennamfeo said:


> ... but I'm gonna be honest and say that I stretch out the bathroom breaks during long training runs because I can. So instead of just running in and out, I will refill my water, take some nutrition, text people....



I used to have (pre-marathon training) hot tea and warm boiled potatoes on some of my breaks, so I get making a stop as entertaining as possible.

Now I try to keep them under the Garmin 'resting HR buzz', which I'm guessing is 2 minutes.

I always pause the watch during training; never during a race.


----------



## Keels

For anyone running NYC Marathon in a couple of weeks, I finally got my spectating plan down! I'll be wearing a hot pink shirt with a large heart-eyed cat emoji balloon ... and I'll be on the left side of the road around Mile 4, 18 and between 23-24!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I do pause my watch during training runs, but it's not often that I have to do it. I'll pause at red lights (seldom an issue), to take pictures or, like today, resolve a hair emergency for my 13yo daughter. During races I do not pause my watch for any reason. That clock is ticking whether I'm moving or not.


----------



## flav

TheHamm said:


> winter (i.e. public water fountain-less) route.


I ran into the same kind of situation last weekend. I ended up at the grocery store where I usually shop and used their bathroom with the intention of purchasing a water/Gatorade bottle but they were to big to carry. I’ll go back if I am stuck again but will buy a pack of juice boxes, drink one and give the rest to their staff.

ATTQOTD: I very rarely pause in training because my average pace is already altered by the terrain, by running with others, by doing some speed intervals or long run. Exceptions to this are long breaks (like in the example above) or sets of consecutive red lights downtown. I never pause during a race.

This brings a question: For those who use the Nike+ App on their phone. If you set your goal as Speed, is there a shortcut for going to the next interval or hitting pause then resume the only way?


----------



## Disney at Heart

FFigawi said:


> And exactly what are you doing while visiting your neighbor for that long?


 Usually someone is walking the dog or pulls up beside me in the car and HAS to share the latest gossip. And being from a small town we all NEED to know all the juicy details. This week a county commissioner was ticketed for a DUI, a small boutique that has been open for three generations is closing, and the new Taco Bell is supposed to open by the end of November!


----------



## SarahDisney

Funny byproduct of me not pausing my watch at races: During Disney races, I've been known to come out of a character stop not knowing if I'm supposed to be running or walking. (During non-Disney races this occasionally happens with water stops, since I walk those if I'm stopping)


----------



## Professor_Cookie

I bought new running shoes today.  I tried in a couple different pairs of shoes and ended up getting pretty much the same shoe that I have been wearing for 8 years. Anybody else go out to buy shoes with the intention of moving to something different but end up staying the same?


----------



## flav

Professor_Cookie said:


> I bought new running shoes today.  I tried in a couple different pairs of shoes and ended up getting pretty much the same shoe that I have been wearing for 8 years. Anybody else go out to buy shoes with the intention of moving to something different but end up staying the same?


After five pairs of Asics Nimbus 19, I just bought an Asics Nimbus 20...


----------



## avondale

Keels said:


> Both my running stores in FW and here in NOLA have water coolers and cups outside the store front (they're both along very popular running routes), so I think the water is totally fine. As far as facilities? I'd feel weird, unless I'm in there all the time buying stuff or I make an effort to run with the group ... I'd hate for them to only know me because I come in use their bathroom.



I was thinking that you could ask them if it's OK to use the bathroom during your runs.  If they're a running store, they'll at least understand the request.  If you don't make a mess and you're not disruptive to current customers, I don't see why it would be an issue.  Hopefully it's a place that you do patronize occasionally.


----------



## Kazrak

Professor_Cookie said:


> I bought new running shoes today.  I tried in a couple different pairs of shoes and ended up getting pretty much the same shoe that I have been wearing for 8 years. Anybody else go out to buy shoes with the intention of moving to something different but end up staying the same?



Last time I went to buy shoes, I ended up going with my younger son.  He picked out a pair, I poked around and found one that looked interesting...only to find they were exactly the same as his, except half a size larger.

I ended up getting a new pair of what I was already wearing.  (Saucony Omni 15.)


----------



## avondale

ATTQOTD: Yes, I pause my Garmin during training runs.  This is mostly for stopping at traffic lights or crosswalks where I have to wait for traffic.  I identify a lot with those who have said that this can add a lot of time to a run - yes, depending on the luck with the lights and the length of the run, 20+ minutes.  I will pause for things like shoe adjustments or if I have to drink from a bottle (instead of my hydration vest). I take some pictures, depending on scenery. I also pause for bathroom breaks.  Pausing during the training runs lets me keep track of my actual running pace, as others have mentioned, which is what I'm training for.  I do try not to take excessive numbers of breaks, since I'm not getting the full training effect by pausing, but I am deliberate about this not compromising safety (i.e., crossing against lights).

To be fair, I've never had to stop for anything during an actual race, except for traffic lights during my Ragnar.  In traditional HMs or marathon races, I've never stopped for any of the above reasons.  I would be way too upset about adding the time on to my finish time.  Fortunately I've never had anything happen (like a stone in my shoe) that I have had to stop for.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

avondale said:


> I was thinking that you could ask them if it's OK to use the bathroom during your runs.  If they're a running store, they'll at least understand the request.  If you don't make a mess and you're not disruptive to current customers, I don't see why it would be an issue.  Hopefully it's a place that you do patronize occasionally.


 Or, or, and hear me out, Offer to buy TP for them, too.


----------



## beatlecat42

Hi, all!

Sorry to be gone so long...the last few months have been, well, "hectic" doesn't quite cover it.  Juggling too many part-time jobs, moving my sister down to New Orleans, and the occasional health issue has pushed training out the window.  So much so I was anxious about whether I'd be able to finish the Baltimoron this past weekend -- while I've been more active and on my feet more on account of the jobs, I haven't done a long distance since the 10-miler back in June.

Mom and I did the 5k portion fine, but then she was trying to talk me out of doing the half afterwards.  At one point during the break between the two races, something inside of me jumped up and decided to at least try, while promising my mom that I'd be constantly re-evaluating and pull myself early if I had any doubt I'd be able to complete it (like I said, I wasn't trained up, and she's naturally a worrier).

Anyway, so I started, felt pretty good, and actually managed to keep a steady pace despite the elevation map looking like:



(ugh, that one at mile 6 is just murder)

And even though I fell off my pace after mile 10, I still felt strong to finish...and got myself a nice, shiny, personal best for the half.  11 minutes faster than last year.

 

And, surprisingly, feel way better afterwards than I thought I would (in addition to being ridiculously proud of myself)

Here's hoping everyone's races and trainings are going as you want them to, and hopefully I'll be able to get back into reading this MASSIVE thread at some point soon


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD yep I pause. Mostly at traffic lights, I carry water so don’t need drink stops. Sometimes if I’m a little more adventurous with my route I need to stop to check my phone to see where I should be going.



Professor_Cookie said:


> I bought new running shoes today.  I tried in a couple different pairs of shoes and ended up getting pretty much the same shoe that I have been wearing for 8 years. Anybody else go out to buy shoes with the intention of moving to something different but end up staying the same?



Yep more than once! Though last time I did actually change, used to be Mizuno Riders but they have been getting soft and possibly causing Achilles issues. Have switched to Brooks Ghosts, seem to be OK..


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pause your watch during training runs? If so, what in an acceptable reason to pause? Drink stop? Restroom? Stoplight? Short rest?
> 
> Todays question is from a fellow poster. Thank you for your suggestion!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I pause my watch during my long runs all the time. I stop it for red lights, water stops, restroom stops, or to re tie my shoes. I just try to keep my stops short, nothing longer than 5 minutes. Now for a race, there is no stopping my watch, the clock at the finish line does not stop for me to use a restroom, so I dont then as well so I know exactly where I am at time wise during a race. As I get closer to race day, I use fewer stops during my training runs. I practice taking fluids and GU in while on the move, but stopping at a red light is unavoidable until race day.



No, I don't stop.  My training runs don't really matter for time.  I am all about the mileage and the target heart rates I am looking for on that run.  I only keep track of time so I can watch for improvement over time.  If I am running training runs at 10:00/pace and then three mo this down the road I am doing the same route at the same heart race but my time drops to 9:00/pace then I will know I'm getting in better shape.  



flav said:


> After five pairs of Asics Nimbus 19, I just bought an Asics Nimbus 20...



I didn't like the 20's AT ALL!   I am hoping the 21's are better next year.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## flav

Waiting2goback said:


> I didn't like the 20's AT ALL! I am hoping the 21's are better next year.


Uhoh... Did you go from the 19? Because they were very different from the one before them but the 20 seemed to be very similar to the 19. I haven’t used my new shoes for a run yet.


----------



## Dis5150

SarahDisney said:


> Funny byproduct of me not pausing my watch at races: During Disney races, I've been known to come out of a character stop not knowing if I'm supposed to be running or walking. (During non-Disney races this occasionally happens with water stops, since I walk those if I'm stopping)


Funny story - I have the Garmin Vivoactive, original. I recently got new glasses, picking out ones especially for my ability to run in them (I have never run in glasses before). Well, running in them has been a revelation! I can actually SEE my phone and watch, lol. And on the screen that has the countdown for my intervals ( 30/:30) it says Run or Walk above the timer! I have had this watch since marathon training for 2017 WDW Marathon and I just noticed this last weekend!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Dis5150 said:


> Funny story - I have the Garmin Vivoactive, original. I recently got new glasses, picking out ones especially for my ability to run in them (I have never run in glasses before). Well, running in them has been a revelation! I can actually SEE my phone and watch, lol. And on the screen that has the countdown for my intervals ( 30/:30) it says Run or Walk above the timer! I have had this watch since marathon training for 2017 WDW Marathon and I just noticed this last weekend!



Thus giving new meaning to the term "running blind"


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
No I don’t pause my run. It can be frustrating knowing my pace is taking a hit while I wait for street lights to change. I remind myself that my long runs are more for mileage buildup versus pace. 
I run with a camelback on long runs so no need to completely stop for water.


----------



## TheHamm

Keels said:


> Both my running stores in FW and here in NOLA have water coolers and cups outside the store front (they're both along very popular running routes), so I think the water is totally fine. As far as facilities? I'd feel weird, unless I'm in there all the time buying stuff or I make an effort to run with the group ... I'd hate for them to only know me because I come in use their bathroom.





flav said:


> I ran into the same kind of situation last weekend. I ended up at the grocery store where I usually shop and used their bathroom with the intention of purchasing a water/Gatorade bottle but they were to big to carry. I’ll go back if I am stuck again but will buy a pack of juice boxes, drink one and give the rest to their staff.



Thanks for the input! I rarely need the facilities, but I want to know that I could.  I will likely never make the group runs because they conflict with life- I keep thinking I should get a babysitter once to try it just to get past the double digit run that is messing with my head.  I ran in to look at bottles and use it as an opportunity to pick up whatever nutrition product they had (because grandma fed caffeinated sports beans I was going to try out to my kindergardners!) to try but I was distracted by the water cooler and got nothing.
I had not considered grocery stores, leading to my revelation that there is a whole foods across from one of the stores I was considering and they have a fountain and bathroom and no one cares or notices!


----------



## Miranda

Dis5150 said:


> Funny story - I have the Garmin Vivoactive, original. I recently got new glasses, picking out ones especially for my ability to run in them (I have never run in glasses before). Well, running in them has been a revelation! I can actually SEE my phone and watch, lol. And on the screen that has the countdown for my intervals ( 30/:30) it says Run or Walk above the timer! I have had this watch since marathon training for 2017 WDW Marathon and I just noticed this last weekend!


Haha, I was going to say that my 220 said "Run" or "Walk" on the interval screen but I haven't used it on my VA3 so I didn't know if it did on that one.


----------



## PrincessV

Professor_Cookie said:


> I bought new running shoes today.  I tried in a couple different pairs of shoes and ended up getting pretty much the same shoe that I have been wearing for 8 years. Anybody else go out to buy shoes with the intention of moving to something different but end up staying the same?


I wish!! I'm in the process of trying to find a new shoe because _nothing_ I've been running in the past year are working for me anymore. So. many. choices.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Mrs. PADC here.

Hershey Half Marathon

I often chide DH for being too detailed and lengthy when he tells me of various events.  His recap of Hershey was definitely concise and there is so much more he could have said.  I just wanted to say that I am in awe of not just him, but everyone who ran the race.  I was bundled up because of the temperature and wind and I was still cold.  I was amazed at the lack of clothing on some runners. 

We have no personal connection to any Hershey entity other than living within a one hour drive and being fans of the Hershey Bears.  We much prefer WDW over Hershey park.  Despite the criticisms of and recent questionable decisions by the Chocolate Town Challenge organization, this is a great race.  One of the best things about the race is the students of the Milton S Hershey School.  The school is not a direct beneficiary of the race, but all money spent at a HERCO entity or on Hershey products benefits the school.  The company exists for the sole purpose of funding the school.  The students and House Parents, some of them still in their PJs, who stand at the end of their residence driveways to cheer on the runners are genuinely happy to participate.  They also display a level of manners and maturity that seems to be less common these days.  The student who exchanged his defective bag was polite and apologetic.  (Unfortunately, I feel that I need to say that I am not here to defend or gloss over any accusations made against the school.)

In summary, I would say that this would be a fun destination race and it could be combined with a visit to the park and Chocolate World, or other attractions (Hotel Hershey, Antique Auto Museum, etc).


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Yall!!! It's finally fall here is South Louisiana! Its a little rainy today, but cool and temps in the 10 day range are only getting better! So far todays question, has fall weather reached your part of the world and for how long now?

ATTQOTD: See opening statement.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attqotd: Ha! We don’t get fall


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: We finally got fall today! Yay!!! 
I think winter comes back tomorrow


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: we get southern fall so for my south Floridian blood, this South Georgia weather is chilly! Yesterday was super cold at 48°. Today is a bit better in the mid 60s. Looks like our highs will be in the mid to high 70s which is perfect.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yall!!! It's finally fall here is South Louisiana! Its a little rainy today, but cool and temps in the 10 day range are only getting better! So far todays question, has fall weather reached your part of the world and for how long now?


We had Fall then Winter and now maybe back to Fall. Its going to be about 50-52 today.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

ATTQOTD: Fall weather? We had a week and a half in winter and now it’s back to fall for a moment.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I don't even know what season it is.  It was 50 when I got to work this morning, but will be close to 80 by the time I leave.  The humidity has dropped significantly and there's a constant, nice breeze.  Friday's run was 40 degrees at 7:30, but surprisingly didn't feel terrible.  Today's lunch run will be around 70.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: We are definitely well into Fall and almost winter territory. Today is 48* with low 40s all week and some rain. Hoping it warms up a little as I don't love wearing scarfs and gloves this early.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
All the wardrobe  out and available because we could need any of it over the course of a single day?  Check!  So yes, fall is here. I actually brought shorts, capris, a tee shirt and a long sleeve shirt in my running bag this morning. I'm still not sure what I will put on....


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: Fall is here in the Birmingham area! It landed on the 12th and has been great. We've even had a couple mornings in the low 40s.

ATYQOTD: I only pause the watch for bathroom breaks, so not often. I discovered that the GPS jumps around and adds distance as you stand still. It's not an issue for short stops, but anything longer and it adds up.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: in the last 10 days we've had temps ranging from 90-30. Today is mid 40s. This past weekend we went from 70 to 40 and had winds of 79mph that knocked out power and took down tons of trees. I don't know what season mother nature is going with.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-Fall has arrived in Central Virginia.   We had frost the past two days.   Leaves are changing, temps are cooler, life is good.
But why is it getting dark SOOOOO EARLY?!!!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Reporting from West-Central FL... it's "Fall" as far as I'm concerned! Overnight lows FINALLY dropped into the low-70s/mid- to high-60s. Highs are still mid- to high-80s, but they don't last all day, only a couple hours. So yeah: still "summer" by most folks' standards, but so much better than what "summer" means in FL!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: We have entered that weird season in Arizona where you wear jeans and bring a sweater in the morning and by the afternoon wish that you had shorts on. We are still peaking at high 80s low 90s here. Last week mornings I put on a long sleeve with my shorts to run because there was a bite in the air. This week it's been 68* and 68% humidity. Gross. Fall usually doesn't really arrive until November in AZ.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD:  Fall weather arrived, then snow, then late summer temps, ...Colorado weather is always variable.  I had to wait until 1pm two weekends ago to get the temp above 25 for my long run, then ran in a T+D of 110 this past Sunday morning at 10am.  Now we're enjoying daytime highs in the low 60's.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: Cooler temps are here in central FL. Yesterday was just absolutely awesome. It's a little bit warmer today, but I'll take it! Hopefully these temps are here to stay.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Fall is definitely here. We've been having below average temps - too cold too soon with several frosty mornings. Where are my 60 degree days? It's time for me to start signing up for races so I don't go into hibernation mode!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Yep it's definitely Fall.  40-50's.  Hoping winter holds off for as long as possible.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Yes!!! Runs have felt so much better these past few weeks. 

Yesterday’s question: I pause my watch on runs for anything that takes more than a few seconds. I run on some fairly busy roads that I will not cross without a signal so that can sometimes take a few minutes.


----------



## McNs

Spring is slowly coming, as is the rain for my marathon on Sunday... the last week has been pretty nice though and the extra daylight hours have meant no more running in the dark


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: Definitely fall, I can run at lunch without feeling an inch from death!


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yall!!! It's finally fall here is South Louisiana! Its a little rainy today, but cool and temps in the 10 day range are only getting better! So far todays question, has fall weather reached your part of the world and for how long now?



It's gotten cooler here, but we haven't started getting rain yet.  I'm really looking forward to that - I know I'll hate it once it gets here, but right now we've got 6 months of crud accumulating on the sidewalks and I'm looking forward to them getting washed off by a good rainstorm.

But, it's cool enough that I wore a jacket walking to the bus today.  First time since spring.


----------



## jennamfeo

Help me decide... Should I do....
The Hot Chocolate 15k in Scottsdale, AZ 
OR
The Scottsdale Half Marathon in Scottsdale, AZ

Both are in Decemeber about a month before Dopey. I wouldn't race them at all, just run them as part of training. I was leaning towards the Half because it goes better with my life and running schedule BUT the swag at the Hot Chocolate 15k is super appealing. I could probably run both but that means back to back weekends in the Phoenix area... I kind of wish I didn't see this 15k.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Fall is here in south central Arkansas! Although it has felt more like winter the last few days. Last night we put our new electric blanket on the bed and we have been using our heaters in the mornings the last week. But highs in the mid to upper 60's for the next 10 days (except one day of 52?) so I am loving running after work!

I am hoping it stays warmish in Florida for our vacation in 16 days! Family vacation to Universal (no Disney this year ) on the 9-18 and we rented a house with a pool. Hoping to be able to use it, lol!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yall!!! It's finally fall here is South Louisiana! Its a little rainy today, but cool and temps in the 10 day range are only getting better! So far todays question, has fall weather reached your part of the world and for how long now?


ATTQOTD: Nope. No Fall in the Northeast. We went from Summer right to Winter - yeah, it's more mild today but it is my rest day so I ain't counting it


----------



## Slogger

jennamfeo said:


> Help me decide... Should I do....
> The Hot Chocolate 15k in Scottsdale, AZ
> OR
> The Scottsdale Half Marathon in Scottsdale, AZ



Hey @jennamfeo, brave of you to let us decide for you.   The simple answer is to do both. 
But if that's not realistic, I took the liberty of using the randomness of a coin flip and it decided:

Half Marathon


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> I wouldn't race them at all, just run them as part of training. I was leaning towards the Half because it goes better with my life and running schedule BUT the swag at the Hot Chocolate 15k is super appealing.


When I was looking at a potential race in November, I asked coach.  He told me one distance would be fine, but strongly advised against the longer distance because it did not fall at a good time in the training cycle.  In my case, Dopey is my next major goal, so everything gets viewed through that purpose for me.  

Similar to how I treated much of my extracurricular decisions in high school.  If an activity would help me get into my dream school, I would do it.  If it would not help my chances, I would not do it.  I know I wound up having a more rigorous high school experience because of those decisions, but they worked out great.  They were certainly rewarding at the time and I got into my dream school.


----------



## jennamfeo

Slogger said:


> I took the liberty of using the randomness of a coin flip and it decided:
> 
> Half Marathon


Perfect. Thank you. Haha.



Sleepless Knight said:


> He told me one distance would be fine, but strongly advised against the longer distance because it did not fall at a good time in the training cycle.


Yeah I actually have a 13 mile LR scheduled the weekend of the HM so I mean, why not? As long as I don't try to race it I will be fine.


----------



## DustyWA

ATTQOTD:  Summer in western Washington was much more temperate than the rest of the country.  Add in that I do my runs at 4am, and a "hot" day would be in the low 60s.  The last week it's been in the 40s, so jackets have made a return.

On the other hand, you can't really call it fall weather around here until it starts raining again, so I guess I have another week.


----------



## huskies90

jennamfeo said:


> I actually have a 13 mile LR scheduled the weekend of the HM so I mean, why not? As long as I don't try to race it I will be fine.


I totally understand what you are doing in your case, but this opens up a question for me...The Higdon Plan I am roughly following has a "RUN A HALF MARATHON" listed at about the half way point of the training plan. There is one on that exact day about an hour or so away so I was considering running it. For the plan, I assumed I was suppose to "run" it as a race and not just use it as a training run. But now I am not sure. Can someone more familiar with the plan clarify? @DopeyBadger ?


----------



## mtnmjd

jennamfeo said:


> Help me decide... Should I do....
> The Hot Chocolate 15k in Scottsdale, AZ
> OR
> The Scottsdale Half Marathon in Scottsdale, AZ
> 
> Both are in Decemeber about a month before Dopey. I wouldn't race them at all, just run them as part of training. I was leaning towards the Half because it goes better with my life and running schedule BUT the swag at the Hot Chocolate 15k is super appealing. I could probably run both but that means back to back weekends in the Phoenix area... I kind of wish I didn't see this 15k.



Swag, always go for the better swag.


----------



## DopeyBadger

huskies90 said:


> I totally understand what you are doing in your case, but this opens up a question for me...The Higdon Plan I am roughly following has a "RUN A HALF MARATHON" listed at about the half way point of the training plan. There is one on that exact day about an hour or so away so I was considering running it. For the plan, I assumed I was suppose to "run" it as a race and not just use it as a training run. But now I am not sure. Can someone more familiar with the plan clarify? @DopeyBadger ?



*"Races*: In most of my training programs, I do not prescribe races. I don’t want runners feeling that they are obligated to race on a specific weekend, and at specific distances, because that’s what the schedule says. But a certain amount of racing is good, because it forces you to run at peak speed and provides feedback related to your fitness level. If you know your 10-K time, for instance, you can use one popular formula and multiply that time in minutes by 4.66 and get an estimate of your marathon potential. If you run other distances, you can use various prediction calculators to do the same. My favorite calculator is that offered on McMillanRunning.com. I suggest doing a half marathon in Week 9 to help you assess your fitness, but there is no magic to that distance or that week for racing. As an advanced runner, you should know how to make at least minor modifications to suit your schedule."

https://www.halhigdon.com/training-programs/marathon-training/advanced-1-marathon/#training-schedule

When Hal Higdon schedules a "Half Marathon" on the schedule, he intends for you to race it.  I'd say if you want to race it you can, but don't feel obligated as the instructions say.  In this particular plan (no idea if it's the one you are using), you can see he does very little taper or recovery from the race in Week 9.  In fact, it falls in a "down" week in the plan with respect to the weekend long run.  So depending on your fitness gains, you may or may not be able to see a PR level effort on that day.  But then it may also serve as a good "end of race" marathon training run at a solid HM PR type effort.

There are certainly pros and cons that can be weighed in choosing to race a "B" race during an "A" training cycle.  When I write training plans for others, I try to balance when those races occur in relation to the rest of the training plan.  Far enough from race day not to impose additional fatigue (minimum is 8 weeks for me), doesn't come on a week where we were already planning a very important recovery week (typically follow a 3+1 schedule), how much of the "A" goal is a stretch goal vs current fitness (dictates whether we need to maximize training or adding in some recovery from a hard "B" race can be overcome), etc.  Those aspects help me decide whether to give a green light on a certain race or not.  The tricky part is knowing the runner and whether they can do a race as a "training run".  Some get caught up in the day, some have a Type A personality, etc. that dictates that I shy away from agreeing to a "Training run race" on the calendar.  But at the end of the day, I can always adjust the schedule when things happen.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yall!!! It's finally fall here is South Louisiana! Its a little rainy today, but cool and temps in the 10 day range are only getting better! So far todays question, has fall weather reached your part of the world and for how long now?



Here in Maryland just outside of DC, a switch flipped midway through last week and we got fall.  My runs over the last week have been T+D in the 80s F, and just about 1 week ago it was still 120+.  We had _almost_ frost on our cars earlier this week in the morning.


----------



## JeffW

huskies90 said:


> I totally understand what you are doing in your case, but this opens up a question for me...The Higdon Plan I am roughly following has a "RUN A HALF MARATHON" listed at about the half way point of the training plan. There is one on that exact day about an hour or so away so I was considering running it. For the plan, I assumed I was suppose to "run" it as a race and not just use it as a training run. But now I am not sure. Can someone more familiar with the plan clarify? @DopeyBadger ?



You already received a lot of good advice from DopeyBadger.  For me, if a half marathon comes in the midst of a marathon training plan, I always plan to run it at my goal marathon pace.  That serves the purpose of giving me some good practice at pace while my legs are tired from a normal training week, but also allows me to go back to my training plan a few days later.  So it isn't fully racing it at HM pace, but it also isn't done at long run training pace.  I did make the mistake a number of years ago of truly racing a half in the middle of a marathon plan, and ended up losing a good week and a half of training as I recovered.


----------



## tigger536

Game time decision.  Race it if you are feeling it that day.  Use it as training run if you don't.  I recently had a race like this, was supposed to be easy run because it was close to my goal race, but weather was perfect and I was feeling it.  Ended up with a PR and no regrets.


----------



## LdyStormy76

jennamfeo said:


> Help me decide... Should I do....
> The Hot Chocolate 15k in Scottsdale, AZ
> OR
> The Scottsdale Half Marathon in Scottsdale, AZ
> 
> Both are in Decemeber about a month before Dopey. I wouldn't race them at all, just run them as part of training. I was leaning towards the Half because it goes better with my life and running schedule BUT the swag at the Hot Chocolate 15k is super appealing. I could probably run both but that means back to back weekends in the Phoenix area... I kind of wish I didn't see this 15k.



Our runner packets for the Chicago Hot Chocolate 15k arrived yesterday and the jacket is really nice.  No idea what your medal will be, but ours has a hot dog on the chocolate bar wrapper.  DH opted against his first runners expo and had everything mailed to us; I get it as $ for mailing vs 2+ hours driving plus $$ for parking at the expo makes sense but would have liked him to experience it.


----------



## kleph

jennamfeo said:


> Help me decide... Should I do....
> The Hot Chocolate 15k in Scottsdale, AZ
> OR
> The Scottsdale Half Marathon in Scottsdale, AZ
> 
> Both are in Decemeber about a month before Dopey. I wouldn't race them at all, just run them as part of training. I was leaning towards the Half because it goes better with my life and running schedule BUT the swag at the Hot Chocolate 15k is super appealing. I could probably run both but that means back to back weekends in the Phoenix area... I kind of wish I didn't see this 15k.



i've done the scottsdale half a couple of times. it's a nice course, not too hilly, and a good bit of it is off the roads in park areas which are a lot less stressful.


----------



## LSUlakes

To clarify I consider fall temps anything below between 45 to 67 with highs not getting over 90. Winter is below 45 and highs not exceeding 80, and yes we can start a day at 45 and by 1PM hit 80 easily. Fun weather as I am sure a lot of you can relate to.


----------



## huskies90

DopeyBadger said:


> *"Races*: In most of my training programs, I do not prescribe races. I don’t want runners feeling that they are obligated to race on a specific weekend, and at specific distances, because that’s what the schedule says. But a certain amount of racing is good, because it forces you to run at peak speed and provides feedback related to your fitness level. If you know your 10-K time, for instance, you can use one popular formula and multiply that time in minutes by 4.66 and get an estimate of your marathon potential. If you run other distances, you can use various prediction calculators to do the same. My favorite calculator is that offered on McMillanRunning.com. I suggest doing a half marathon in Week 9 to help you assess your fitness, but there is no magic to that distance or that week for racing. As an advanced runner, you should know how to make at least minor modifications to suit your schedule."
> 
> https://www.halhigdon.com/training-programs/marathon-training/advanced-1-marathon/#training-schedule
> 
> When Hal Higdon schedules a "Half Marathon" on the schedule, he intends for you to race it.  I'd say if you want to race it you can, but don't feel obligated as the instructions say.  In this particular plan (no idea if it's the one you are using), you can see he does very little taper or recovery from the race in Week 9.  In fact, it falls in a "down" week in the plan with respect to the weekend long run.  So depending on your fitness gains, you may or may not be able to see a PR level effort on that day.  But then it may also serve as a good "end of race" marathon training run at a solid HM PR type effort.
> 
> There are certainly pros and cons that can be weighed in choosing to race a "B" race during an "A" training cycle.  When I write training plans for others, I try to balance when those races occur in relation to the rest of the training plan.  Far enough from race day not to impose additional fatigue (minimum is 8 weeks for me), doesn't come on a week where we were already planning a very important recovery week (typically follow a 3+1 schedule), how much of the "A" goal is a stretch goal vs current fitness (dictates whether we need to maximize training or adding in some recovery from a hard "B" race can be overcome), etc.  Those aspects help me decide whether to give a green light on a certain race or not.  The tricky part is knowing the runner and whether they can do a race as a "training run".  Some get caught up in the day, some have a Type A personality, etc. that dictates that I shy away from agreeing to a "Training run race" on the calendar.  But at the end of the day, I can always adjust the schedule when things happen.


Thanks for the feedback. Actually, I am following this is the plan as it is my first marathon:

https://www.halhigdon.com/training-programs/marathon-training/novice-2-marathon/

Doing the race was always going to be a game time decision for me based on how I felt that week and based on the weather as a potentially cold and windy morning race on the CT shoreline in the middle of November is a formula for huskies90 to stay in bed that day.  But with all the running I have done since my last half in April, I curious to see if I have improved my conditioning at all. We'll see...


----------



## Professor_Cookie

McNs said:


> Spring is slowly coming, as is the rain for my marathon on Sunday... the last week has been pretty nice though and the extra daylight hours have meant no more running in the dark
> 
> View attachment 360492


Please tell me that is in F. I know the outback desert lives and breathes at 45 degreeees, but I though NZ was a little cooler.


----------



## flav

jennamfeo said:


> Help me decide... Should I do....
> The Hot Chocolate 15k in Scottsdale, AZ
> OR
> The Scottsdale Half Marathon in Scottsdale, AZ
> 
> Both are in Decemeber about a month before Dopey. I wouldn't race them at all, just run them as part of training. I was leaning towards the Half because it goes better with my life and running schedule BUT the swag at the Hot Chocolate 15k is super appealing. I could probably run both but that means back to back weekends in the Phoenix area... I kind of wish I didn't see this 15k.


After reading @PaDisneyCouple description of Hershey, I am definitely doing a Chocolate Run if I ever have a chance! So my vote goes to the swag.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Fall has arrived with punctuality right on September 22nd!


----------



## DopeyBadger

huskies90 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Actually, I am following this is the plan as it is my first marathon:
> 
> https://www.halhigdon.com/training-programs/marathon-training/novice-2-marathon/
> 
> Doing the race was always going to be a game time decision for me based on how I felt that week and based on the weather as a potentially cold and windy morning race on the CT shoreline in the middle of November is a formula for huskies90 to stay in bed that day.  But with all the running I have done since my last half in April, I curious to see if I have improved my conditioning at all. We'll see...



Sounds like a plan.  With the massive amount of aerobic training that marathon training encompasses, you may very well see a big jump in PR performance.  So if the conditions are good, it might be fun to see what happens.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Fall has been here since Saturday. I am cold natured, so it is taking me time to adjust. My husband loves to leave our windows open to get the breeze off the lake, but Monday morning I woke up to it being 61 degrees in my house and I looked like that kid from A Christmas Story. Everyone referring to the 40s as fall has me giggling, that is completely winter to me!


----------



## AZMermaid

It cooled down to the 70s and has been the rainiest October ever. But... it’s gonna be 90 this weekend. I akways say it doesn’t really turn till Halloween but I was thinking it was going to stay cool this year. But nope!


----------



## McNs

Professor_Cookie said:


> Please tell me that is in F. I know the outback desert lives and breathes at 45 degreeees, but I though NZ was a little cooler.


I had converted temps for the audience 

Where I live is influenced by the ocean on both sides, so never gets too hot or too cold. Just lots of rain...


----------



## camaker

Professor_Cookie said:


> Please tell me that is in F. I know the outback desert lives and breathes at 45 degreeees, but I though NZ was a little cooler.



Thumbs up for the Midnight Oil reference...


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?

ATTQOTD: I sit behind a desk all day and consider it to be a form of recovery. Every now and then I may have to go on a job walk, but those only last a 2-4 hours and half of that time is sitting in a room going on the scope of work. I would say my job has very little negative effect on my running plans for each day.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have been working at home for the last 18 years, so my job has no negative effect on my running/workout plans for the day.  If anything it has a positive one... my boss is very pro-exercise and my schedule is very flexible, as I am a software developer and not required to be in a lot of meetings or anything.  Basically I can do what I want, when I want, as long as stuff gets done.  As a software developer, that does mean sitting at a desk all day, though, so I try and remember to get up and move around occasionally because this many years of sitting at a desk has given me terrible glutes and hip flexors and sitting posture (which contributes to my low back/sciatic issues).


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I sit behind computers about 60% of the week.  I work a flexible schedule, so I'm off every other Friday, telework all other Fridays and all Wedensdays (except for today....grrr).  When I work from home, I move around a lot, and tend to just set up at the kitchen island and stand at my computer.  While in the office, I try to take advantage of any chance I can get to move around.  I also do my short, midweek runs during lunch.  I work for the Navy, so I love running by the carriers and along the water.  

There have been a few times where someone has called right as I'm heading out to run and needed something right away, so I've had to adjust to later in the day or a different day.  I try to take off the day after a half if I can, so I don't have to worry about sitting all day.  I also need to bring in a lacrosse ball and tiger tail to leave at my desk.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?


ATTQOTD: I'm indoors, on a computer, behind a desk all day, every day, M-F. Asking my employer to buy me a Varidesk may have saved my running "career"! I alternate sitting and standing every 30 minutes and it's made a world of positive difference for my hips and back. I use restrooms that are at the opposite end of our building, and upstairs, so I can move a few times a day, but that's really the extent of any "exercise" I get on the job.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?



At a desk on my computer.  The biggest impact the job has had on my running this past year has had little to do with sitting at a desk and everything to do with ever-increasing responsibilities coupled with increased stress levels and nowhere near enough time to get things done, especially "me" time like running.

I used to get out at lunch for a run or a swim 4 or 5 days during the work week...these days I am averaging one lunch run per week


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?



ATTQOTD:  My job has me sit behind a desk almost all day.  I find it to be detrimental to my running, as I run in the evening after work and find I my muscles are stiff from sitting all day.  To combat that to some extent, I try to get out and move around at lunch.  We're lucky to have a fitness center and disc golf course (5 holes) on site here at work, so I generally get out and play 3 rounds with friends at lunch.  That gets me around a mile and a half of motion.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I sit at a desk inside unless I am scurrying from meetings. My company has 5 different buildings in our town, some of which are on opposite sides of the town so I am having to drive to those. We do get to work from home two days per month which is glorious. Our building is massive, so I will do laps around the building for exercise. We also have a gym in our building, so I go to the YMCA group classes (Body Pump and Pilates) four days a week, as long as meetings don't interfere. We also have a running group at work that will run on lunch breaks sometimes, but I cannot do my speed workouts on lunch.

That was a very rambling answer, LOL.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Yall!!! It's finally fall here is South Louisiana! Its a little rainy today, but cool and temps in the 10 day range are only getting better! So far todays question, has fall weather reached your part of the world and for how long now?



The weather is fall (high 30's to low 60's) which is perfect running weather but the trees haven't really gotten the memo yet.  Still very green for this late in October.



huskies90 said:


> I totally understand what you are doing in your case, but this opens up a question for me...The Higdon Plan I am roughly following has a "RUN A HALF MARATHON" listed at about the half way point of the training plan. There is one on that exact day about an hour or so away so I was considering running it. For the plan, I assumed I was suppose to "run" it as a race and not just use it as a training run. But now I am not sure. Can someone more familiar with the plan clarify? @DopeyBadger ?



I have used Higdon plans for all of my marathons so far and I raced the prescribed half marathon but not at half marathon pace, at goal marathon pace.  I don't think this is necessary depending on how you feel, whether or not you feel you have enough in the tank for that effort during training, and if the temperature for the half will line up with your full later in the plan.  For example, one year I ran the prescribed half marathon in mid 80 degree weather and the marathon in the 40's.  That is a pretty big swing to try and gauge marathon readiness against the marathon pace in a half IMO.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?



Generally I'm at a desk or in a meeting most of my day but I am also very flexible.  I have a job to do and if I can leave for a 2 hour lunch run and shower or a swim I will.  There are projects that have me on my feet for the day but that isn't the norm.


----------



## JulieODC

At a desk and a computer allllll day long! I do try to move around on conference calls. 

That’s why my lunchtime runs are such a nice break!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?


My part time job yes. During school I am sitting during class and walking in between them. I don't really feel it has an effect on my training or recovery.


----------



## Sanchez

I have a mostly sedentary profession so the the physicality, or lack thereof, does not interfere with training. However, the stress levels and sheer volume do. My work weeks are usually between 65-70 hours. No time for lunch so training is either early morning or early evening with longer workouts on the weekends.

Today I had a 5:45 a.m. spin followed by a quick lift. At the office by 7:30. I have a meeting starting at 5:00 p.m. that will likely go until 9-9:30. Would be ideal if I could get a run in from 3:30-4:30 but that is unlikely. I need to be up at 5:00 a.m. tomorrow for my 5:30 swim.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: I would say I sit 70% of my time in my office. I do walk around campus for the other 30% for interview days, campus tours, events, meetings etc. I have incorporated Glute exercises into my training to help with posture as well as keep those muscles strong. Probably the biggest way my job helps is flexibility. I work 8:30-4:30 (1 hour commute each way) but never any overtime. We can work from home occasionally as well as we get all holidays off, week of christmas, snow days etc so I really have no reason not to get out there.


----------



## AZMermaid

I teach first grade so I’m up all day long! I’m often exhausted at the end of the day so I try to run before school. But because I cant be late, that means I’m starting to run in the dark which I don’t love. So I’ll probably switch to afternoon runs here soon. We are starting a running group with a group of teachers here soon, so that’ll be fun.


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD: Friday’s I volunteer at the local zoo so am on my feet for 5 hours, and often outside for 2 or more of those hours. For some reason Saturday workouts during the summer are harder than Saturday workouts during the winter, so the weather plays as much of an issue as foot fatigue.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

camaker said:


> Thumbs up for the Midnight Oil reference...


Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

ATTQOTD: on my feet when it’s busy, generally only 10 hours, but up to 16 hours during especially busy times, like X-mas break and Sundance Film Festival. I’ve only trained for one race during the winter busy season, and I will switch weeks around and move runs around to accommodate my work schedule.

Currently 8 hour days, about half on my feet and half on my ***. It’s the shoulder season, so not a ton going on that would negatively impact my running.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?


ATTQOTD: I'm in an office. Usually going from meeting to meeting but besides that, mostly sitting. I try to run at lunchtime so I am breaking up my day. I occasionally block my calendar for the hour (not always noon) so I can get out to run during the day. This becomes more important in winter when it is extremely cold in the morning and dark when I get home.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I sit at the computer all day, other than frequent trips to the bathroom and the occasional meeting. Sometimes I stand when I'm antsy, but my computer is still on my "desk", so it's actually pretty bad for me. 
I dont think my job has a specific effect on my training, it's more just general effects of being sedentary. Oh, and the stress.

Also ... for those of you who run during lunch ... do you have showers at work? Or do you just do a quick cleanup in the bathroom?
I'm very curious about how this works.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD:  I am a SAHM (formerly a kindergarten teacher) with a small photography business.  No two days are alike in my world, but I do have A LOT of flexibility during the week while the kids are in school.  I also have almost no flexibility once the dismissal bell rings or on the weekends, however.  I have to make sure I get my runs in during the school day, including shifting my long runs to Fridays.  Most of my sitting time is in the afternoon during the kids' swim practice.  I can sometimes use that to squeeze in a run if the day has been hectic or I might use it to get in a 1-2 hour walk.


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD: I retired at 58 and started running that same year. So it's great to be able to run when I want to run! Couldn't have done it when I was working and raising a family. I admire all of you who do it!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I work in the IT help desk for the city so I have been found walking over to the Police Department for issues or going around to the Fire Departments. Mostly I service City Hall and can fix 90% of the issues remotely from my desk. So you can usually find me at my desk. About 8 months ago they gave me a standing desk and I feel like that definitely helps me move around more. I try to take short walks around my office building too. Some days are more active than other. We have a little gym in my building that I use a few times a week where I do strength training and sometimes a 10 minute walk on the standing desk treadmill they have in there. Sometimes I will go down to my actual gym and run on the treadmill because they have a shower, but I realized I can only squeeze in 2-3 miles during my lunch break if I do that. Which brings me to.....



SarahDisney said:


> do you have showers at work? Or do you just do a quick cleanup in the bathroom?


I have some 5 milers on this training plan that I just don't think I am going to be able to do in the morning before work like I usually do so I am going to be doing them during lunch. They will take up pretty much my whole hour so I don't plan on showering, just a quick clean up. But, my office knows I am marathon training so hopefully they will be understanding. The problem is my hair always gets SOAKED when I run so I am going to look like a hot mess. Oh well.



apdebord said:


> I work for the Navy, so I love running by the carriers and along the water.


Living the dreeeeeeam! I am looking at Civilian Navy jobs right now and regretting getting out of the Navy 6 years ago. Siiiiigh.


----------



## jennamfeo

TheHamm said:


> I am for no logical reason terrified of 10 miles. I have gone 8ish miles for the last 2 months and been fine, and taken my kids to the zoo afterwards so really fine.  But the thought of 10 has me crawling back into bed telling myself I will never do it.
> Has anyone else seen a distance as unconquerable? Did you find a way to get past it?


I was thinking about you and this question while I was struggling through an easy 4 mile run this morning. Literally having to pep talk myself from mile 1.5 to 3 until I saw the light at the end of the tunnel. No idea why, just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## huskies90

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD:Also ... for those of you who run during lunch ... do you have showers at work? Or do you just do a quick cleanup in the bathroom?
> I'm very curious about how this works.


We have a locker room and showers in the basement of our building. I sweat way to much to even attempt to go back to work after running without a shower - even in the winter.  In the summer, it is tough to get it all done in 1 hour because I usually need a cool down before showering or else I just keep sweating after the shower.  So I either go a bit longer depending on my schedule or I just shower, get dressed and continue to sweat at my desk or meeting.  We have a casual dress code so days like these I will usually wear a wicking/quick dry golf shirt and I am usually good in about a half hour.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?



I'm at a desk all day.  Theoretically it could be a standing desk, but I generally don't use it as such.  I do end up walking several miles as part of my commute, though - generally three or four days a week.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: While I technically have a desk job, I am actually on my feet quite a bit throughout the day, moving around the building for various reasons. I don't personally have a stand up desk, but we have a computer on a high counter that my coworker & I can share when we feel like standing. Also, myself and a few other ladies will go for a 1.1 mile walk around the block on a daily basis, weather permitting.

My runs are done before work. I only get a 30 minute lunch so not enough time to go for a run, plus I sweat way too much, so I wouldn't run at lunch even if I had more time (no showers).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Desk job here! I think sitting all day is detrimental for my health as a whole, so I imagine it's not great for my running! I try to get up and walk around occasionally, but even that can be hard.


----------



## apdebord

SarahDisney said:


> Also ... for those of you who run during lunch ... do you have showers at work? Or do you just do a quick cleanup in the bathroom?
> I'm very curious about how this works.



Nope.  I go back to my desk to cool down for a minute before changing.  Little bit of deoderant, body spray and dry shampoo and I'm good.  In the summer, I'll clean my face and reapply makeup as needed.  There's a group that walks at lunch, and a lot of the ladies use baby wipes.  



jennamfeo said:


> Living the dreeeeeeam! I am looking at Civilian Navy jobs right now and regretting getting out of the Navy 6 years ago. Siiiiigh.



Good luck! Even though I grew up in the Norfolk area, I never had any exposure to the Navy, other than friends' parents being active duty, so I find all the ships and planes and history on base fascinating.  It's a really great place to work!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?



I work at a desk, so I'm mostly sitting during the day. Every few hours I will push the magic button to raise my desk to standing height just for something different and to give my back a break. Lots of walking between buildings too, which makes my Apple watch happy when I wear it.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Behind a desk working on the computer almost all day.  It can be very bad for me running at all when all day extends out to 10-12 hours a day with no race on the horizon.  I try to move around every hour, but sometimes that isn't possible if I'm on the phone.


----------



## Mickey Momma

jennamfeo said:


> The problem is my hair always gets SOAKED when I run so I am going to look like a hot mess. Oh well.



This is me too.  I find if I take my hair out of the pony tail as soon as I finish and then run a hair dryer over the roots after I get dressed, I can be semi-presentable.


----------



## Keels

Mickey Momma said:


> This is me too.  I find if I take my hair out of the pony tail as soon as I finish and then run a hair dryer over the roots after I get dressed, I can be semi-presentable.



For real. If I let my sweaty hair dry in the ponytail, my hair hurts like CRAZY when I take it down.


----------



## roxymama

My level of jealousy of people who have flexible enough schedules or are retired and can run during the day is through the roof right now!!

ATTQOTD: Desk job.  M-F 9-10 hour days.  Running in morning is not optional due to early start to my day.  I have to run at night and I refuse to miss my only chance at two hours with my child, so I'm always exhausted mentally and physically prior to my night runs after I've tucked her in.  But I soldier on.  Honestly, the biggest thing that zaps me (beside stress) is that I sometimes (ok, many times) just can't eat breakfast or lunch.  Or I forget to.  And so I eat heavily for dinner from being hungry.  And then I run on a full stomach.  I know it's not ideal and I have to fix it, but I'm balancing a lot of plates right now!

It would be unsafe for me to run near my work at lunch outdoors and nearest gym would only net me a 20 min run and no time to shower.  that's a big nope.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?



ATTQOTD: I teach at a university, so part of my day is on my feet in a classroom and part is at my desk.  For most of the year, I am able to squeeze in two approx 25-min walks around the interconnected buildings, which gets me over 5000 steps.  For about 4 months out of the year, I'm so busy with students meetings (right now!) that I can't do that, so I get a lot fewer steps at work.

What I do at work definitely doesn't affect if I can do my training runs.  What it does affect is how much time I can devote to those runs.  I have to scale it back during my busy times.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I’m a SAHM with both kids in school at least for a little M-F (my 3 year old goes half day) so just looking at that I have tons of time. But with a husband gone all the time and stationed nowhere near family, it can be interesting at times. I work really hard at not skipping any training runs and if I’m skipping, it’s for a really good reason.


----------



## beatlecat42

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?



since transitioning from a full-time desk job to juggling a bunch of part-time things, I'm definitely on my feet more and schlepping all sorts of stuff (lifting computers counts as weight training, right?).  But the schedule is kind of erratic, which presents different sets of challenges...not least of which is the mental exhaustion from trying to keep the schedule straight...


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I sit at a desk in front of a computer almost all day, M-F. I do go volunteer to transport our clients/residents from their homes to their training areas every morning but that just requires walking about 5 minutes then riding around on a golf cart. I have a Varidesk which I always forget to use but my desk is a hot mess anyway and I don't even know if I can currently raise it. I do try to use the bathroom that is farthest away from my office, so there's that, lol. I did buy a back pillow to put on my office chair so at least I sit up straight/correctly. I run after work so it usually takes me about a mile to get the kinks out after sitting so much. I don't know if my job effects my training or recovery so I would guess not?


----------



## tidefan

avondale said:


> ATTQOTD: I teach at a university, so part of my day is on my feet in a classroom and part is at my desk.  For most of the year, I am able to squeeze in two approx 25-min walks around the interconnected buildings, which gets me over 5000 steps.  For about 4 months out of the year, I'm so busy with students meetings (right now!) that I can't do that, so I get a lot fewer steps at work.
> 
> What I do at work definitely doesn't affect if I can do my training runs.  What it does affect is how much time I can devote to those runs.  I have to scale it back during my busy times.


Same here!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: So many great careers, stay at homes, and retirements out there, so proud of all of you.

I am responsible for everything at my company so my work day starts before 8AM and lasts until everything gets done.   I spend a lot of time at my desk.   I also travel 2 days a week to our out of town offices (we have 5) and spend time walking, talking, and driving those days.   Sometimes I can carve out a small window to run during the afternoon but frequently it has to wait until night.   I have the same issues of getting too hot/sweaty and not having enough time for shower and cool down.  

Sitting at a desk/driving a car is probably not recommended for maintaining fitness but hopefully helps with recovery.   I am antsy and get up frequently to walk around.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
I’m retired also, so it’s no longer an issue for me.  Sending this from my balcony at the BCVs before we head over to Epcot to see Billy Ocean.


----------



## Chaitali

I've got a desk job too and sitting all day was definitely not good for me.  Or wearing heels.  I've given up on heels and started wearing sketchers to work.  And my boss approved varidesks for our department so I alternate between standing and sitting.  I also try to get outside for a 15 minute walk in the afternoon a couple times per week.  It helps out.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I teach. I’m on my feet all day. I stand more than I walk and I think that takes more of a toll than just walking all day. I’m dealing with plantar fasciitis right now and the standing makes it almost unbearable. It’s impacted my W&D training since standing all day makes my feet hurt much worse than just walking.

I also started a walking club for our students that has been surprisingly popular. We walk a few miles each time we meet and that at least helps me stay active at work, although I don’t know that it helps training a whole lot.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I’m a lady of leisure. Yeah right, LOL! I do not work outside of the home, but I run our household from top to bottom, have a DS with Autism (he’s high functioning, but requires more attention than your typical 15yo) and may be adding part time homeschooler to the list. My running schedule is somewhat flexible, but I prefer to run in the morning. I suck at getting it done in the afternoon and I’m dead by the time evening comes.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Although project management is mostly a desk job, many of the people I interact with are local and I prefer discussing with them face-to-face so I am stading up often. I have the possibility of running (and showering) at lunch and the organization is supportive so it is a common practice. I like that my current position allows for a good personal/professional life equilibrium and prefer to keep it like that. 

That said, many of my colleagues, myself included, ended up with ergonomically induced pains before we learned to adjust our chair/desk/keyboard/screen etc properly. It is an easy adjustment that can really save everyone back/shoulders/neck/wrists. Take care!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Newly retired and loving every minute of it!

On an unrelated topic: Dear Chip or Dale (I didn't see your nose, so not sure), please move out of our garage.

We keep a small trash can in the garage to collect vegetable trimmings to compost. I went out this evening to put something in it and saw a brown lump at the bottom. I thought it was a coffee filter with grounds. I was pretty surprised (as was the chipmunk) when I picked the can up and out jumped a chipmunk! We both almost wet our pants, except he wasn't wearing any.


----------



## michigandergirl

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Dear Chip or Dale (I didn't see your nose, so not sure), please move out of our garage.



If we lived closer, I would let you borrow our dog, who has made it her life's mission to find and dispose of all furry little critters, especially chipmunks. She's flushed several Chip & Dales out of our garage this summer!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I’m a stay at home mom but I still substitute teach at the school I used to teach at at least once a week. Most of my sitting is in the car during carpool, etc. I run when I can but it’s pretty much based on my kids schedules. 

@SarahDisney - I recently bought a pack of Goodwipes to use to help clean off if I’m not able to shower after my run. It seemed to have worked so far for me.


----------



## Smilelea

My pay is 9-month teacher but I don't have a classroom anymore, nor do I teach students. I have an office job. There are weeks I may not see my office, though, do to being in the schools helping the teachers so that they can better help their students. Therefore, I have days where I'm at my desk and I have to make a point to get up and move. Other days, I'm getting in my steps no problem because I've visited 3 or more schools. On the whole, I don't think it affects my training. With the weather and and season change, my runs are now in the afternoons with the occasional "lunch" run if I can swing it.  My position can be very flexible which certainly helps me to get my runs in unless I'm stuck in meetings. (I typically only get invited to the ones that have mad parents and therefore the meetings last 3+ hours).


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD 
Yesterday??: fall has arrived which is the best running whether here in Arizona. Mornings are around high 50’s to low 60’s.

My job as Nurse case manager is a very fast paced hospital has me on my feet 70% of my day. I self schedule my 4 / 10hr shifts a week. If I have worked 3 shifts in a row then running a long run on my first day off can be hard because my body is tired.


----------



## McNs

I have a desk job so some days don’t manage to get much movement. Some people in my area have adjustable desks but they don’t appeal to me (and rarely get used by the people who kicked up s fuss to get them!) i probably have a 5 minute walk from our work car park to the office do that helps.

We have showers I can use at the office if I ever go out for lunch time runs. 

And Auckland Marathin update, rain is still forecast but three days out my Garmin gave me some good news:

 

I’ve enjoyed the taper this week but can feel myself starting to get antsy! Looking forward to Sunday!!


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: Desk job for me, although I take care to get up and move around a lot, including a 15 minute walk in the morning, and until a couple weeks ago, I used my lunch hour to walk as well. But now I am running at work every day at lunch instead.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

McNs said:


> And Auckland Marathin update, rain is still forecast but three days out my Garmin gave me some good news:
> 
> View attachment 360747
> 
> I’ve enjoyed the taper this week but can feel myself starting to get antsy! Looking forward to Sunday!!



Excellent timing!  Good luck on Sunday


----------



## Disney at Heart

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: Desk job.  M-F 9-10 hour days.  Running in morning is not optional due to early start to my day.  I have to run at night and I refuse to miss my only chance at two hours with my child, so I'm always exhausted mentally and physically prior to my night runs after I've tucked her in.  But I soldier on.  Honestly, the biggest thing that zaps me (beside stress) is that I sometimes (ok, many times) just can't eat breakfast or lunch.  Or I forget to.  And so I eat heavily for dinner from being hungry.  And then I run on a full stomach.  I know it's not ideal and I have to fix it, but I'm balancing a lot of plates right now!



Hello marathoner, you are amazing.



Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: I teach. I’m on my feet all day. I stand more than I walk and I think that takes more of a toll than just walking all day. I’m dealing with plantar fasciitis right now and the standing makes it almost unbearable. It’s impacted my W&D training since standing all day makes my feet hurt much worse than just walking.


 Not to mention, the floors are usually concrete with hard tile on top.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Taking the easy way out for todays question. What is everyones running plans this weekend?

ATTQOTD: I need to run today and tomorrow at a min of 3 miles each. Saturday I am helping a friend put on a 5k and I've been told I am going to be front bike guy. Looks like I need to learn the course. Since I am doing that Saturday my long run will be on Sunday and I am somehow supposed to get 16-17 miles in. Prayers would be appreciated!


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

27 - @YawningDodo  - Scheels Great Pumpkin Run 5k (Finish / N/A)
27 - @BFD  - 20th Annual Rotary Club of Celebration Pancake 10k (NG / N/A)
28 - @gjramsey  - Houston Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
28 - @McNs  - Auckland Marathon (3:40:00 / N/A)
28 - @BikeFan  - Marine Corps Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
28 - @derekleigh  - White Mountain Milers Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)

Best of luck this week folks! If you would like to make a change to your race or goals, just let me know. If anyone would like to add a race let me know and I will add it to the OP ASAP. Have a great weekend and I look forward to hearing how everyones race went!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Taking the easy way out for todays question. What is everyones running plans this weekend?


ATTQOTD: Easy question - not so easy answer! On paper, I've got 16 on deck Saturday. In reality, I'm in the middle of trying to find a new shoe that works: if the shoe I'm trying works, 16 it'll be! If not, as far as I can get, I guess? Ugh. I'll send you good thoughts @LSUlakes if you'll send some this way, too, lol! #wevegotthis #Ihope


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I have 3.5 on Saturday morning.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
3 miles tonight and 12 miles sometime this weekend.

I have to work like 1-2 Saturdays per year and I have to work this Saturday... so I am not sure when that 12 miler will be, which I hate. Do I get up at 3:30am on Saturday and run before I go into work? Run after I get done? Try to run tomorrow night? I don't really want to run on Sunday, but that might happen too... But nevertheless, it WILL happen.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

ATTQOTD:6 miler on Sunday.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 3 miles tonight and 12 miles sometime this weekend.
> 
> I have to work like 1-2 Saturdays per year and I have to work this Saturday... so I am not sure when that 12 miler will be, which I hate. Do I get up at 3:30am on Saturday and run before I go into work? Run after I get done? Try to run tomorrow night? I don't really want to run on Sunday, but that might happen too... But nevertheless, it WILL happen.


I hate running after work. More often than not, at least when I try to do long runs after work, I either don’t eat enough during the day and crash during my run or eat too much garbage and avoid running so I am not booting all over the trail.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: 4 miles after work tomorrow and 6 miles on Saturday.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Taking the easy way out for todays question. What is everyones running plans this weekend?


Easier set of runs. Last weekend before Wine and Dine!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: 4 miles on Friday & 7.6563 miles on Saturday. I have 7 miles & 150m repeats and that’s the mileage that’s calculated on my plan. I have Sundays off!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Supposed to be 10 mile tempo tonight, 4 miles easy tomorrow, 7 miles easy Saturday and 15 mile progression run on Sunday. The remnants of Hurricane Willa may be impacting my run today though...


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: 6 miles Friday, 11 miles Saturday.  We are expecting the remnants of Willa ~11AM tomorrow, so I'll be taking an early lunch to run before the storm.  Trying a new trail on Saturday, hopefully there won't be too much storm damage.


----------



## roxymama

michigandergirl said:


> If we lived closer, I would let you borrow our dog, who has made it her life's mission to find and dispose of all furry little critters, especially chipmunks. She's flushed several Chip & Dales out of our garage this summer!



Can I borrow your dog too?  We have a critter I've nicknamed "trashsquirrel" because he's chomped a hole in our plastic garbage bin and is now taking treats up onto our garage roof.  I now watch him snacking on old bread and pizza etc and leaving the remnants up there.  He's also ate 4 of our pumpkins now.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Taking the easy way out for todays question. What is everyones running plans this weekend?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I need to run today and tomorrow at a min of 3 miles each. Saturday I am helping a friend put on a 5k and I've been told I am going to be front bike guy. Looks like I need to learn the course. Since I am doing that Saturday my long run will be on Sunday and I am somehow supposed to get 16-17 miles in. Prayers would be appreciated!



I've officially ended my race recovery and started training again for my Jan race.  So this week has only been 3 mile runs and sunday is 5 miles.  Very much looking forward to fall weather running.  And will have to remind my body to take it easy and not get too speedy because it likes the cool air


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I am only on week one of my Dopey plan so it's all easy right now. Friday - 5 miles, Saturday - 5 miles, Sunday - Rest (but I may go ride my bike, depending on how much fun I have at the Air Show I am going to Saturday).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> I now watch him snacking on old bread and *pizza* etc and leaving the remnants up there.



This is the oddest thing I've read on the internet in a long time... The "trash squirrel" is funny, but the fact that you have pizza to throw away is baffling.


----------



## Jules76126

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 3 miles tonight and 12 miles sometime this weekend.
> 
> I have to work like 1-2 Saturdays per year and I have to work this Saturday... so I am not sure when that 12 miler will be, which I hate. Do I get up at 3:30am on Saturday and run before I go into work? Run after I get done? Try to run tomorrow night? I don't really want to run on Sunday, but that might happen too... But nevertheless, it WILL happen.



I also have to work Saturday (I work maybe 7 a year) and I am so tired after so I feel your pain.

ATTQOTD: I plan to run 4 on Saturday and 3 Sunday. I most likely will do Saturdays at the gym since we are predicted to get rain (100% Chance) and it is getting too cold to run in the rain by choice. Sunday looks really nice though so outside I go.


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> the fact that you have pizza to throw away is baffling.


YEAH OMG WHAT?! No such thing as pizza trash.


----------



## michigandergirl

roxymama said:


> Can I borrow your dog too? We have a critter I've nicknamed "trashsquirrel" because he's chomped a hole in our plastic garbage bin and is now taking treats up onto our garage roof. I now watch him snacking on old bread and pizza etc and leaving the remnants up there. He's also ate 4 of our pumpkins now.



Squirrels are tough for her to catch - I'm not sure if that's because they're too fast for her or if it's because she's a little overweight (pretty sure my boys were over feeding her all summer). That stinks "trashsquirrel" ate your pumpkins!!

ATTQOTD: I am still in recovery mode after my marathon and have vowed to take some time off (at least a week or two) to let my body heal, so I've been doing lots of gentle yoga and dog-walking this week. I also need to give my house a deep clean because that always seems to fall by the wayside when I'm marathon training.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  No running for me until next week.  I had planned to be running this week, but after racing Chicago and only taking a week off before having to get ready for Tuna Run and then racing it much harder than intended, I decided my legs needed a break before starting the run up to my next race in 7-8 weeks.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: 6@EA on Friday and 10@LR on Saturday. This is a recovery week in my plan.

I 'banked' 1.5 miles earlier in the week due to 'new shoe day' and glorious fall weather. It's possible I may shorten one of the runs by that.


----------



## cavepig

My long run is Friday of 12-14  and I'll try to get in around 6 on Saturday.   Sunday is off.    My weekends are super busy with Fall Photos so I'll be cross training with a million and one squats during them


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> ... I now watch him snacking on old bread and pizza etc and leaving the remnants up there...



He doesn't eat crust?


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?



My job goes in spurts.  I may have two weeks straight of being glued to a desk making fancy graphs, or spend a week standing for 9 hours a day.  Both are pretty crumby and not great for any part of life.  On the desk weeks I can take an hour at lunch and run outside, which is fantastic.  I take work trips to large measuring instruments about once a month, which tend to be loooooong shifts of sitting, but occasionally if things go right I get 2-5 hours mid day to do with what I please, and this is my favorite part!  Sadly, I do not see that being running for the next few trips.



SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Also ... for those of you who run during lunch ... do you have showers at work? Or do you just do a quick cleanup in the bathroom?
> I'm very curious about how this works.


I have showers at work.  On work trips I sit by myself for hours at a time, so I do not shower before going back to a lonely existence.



jennamfeo said:


> I was thinking about you and this question while I was struggling through an easy 4 mile run this morning. Literally having to pep talk myself from mile 1.5 to 3 until I saw the light at the end of the tunnel. No idea why, just wasn't feeling it.


  Feels here.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Taking the easy way out for todays question. What is everyones running plans this weekend?


The same plan as last weekend, 10 miles, but actually do it?

My plan for the week was to run yesterday- I did but it took much more effort than it should have.  Have experiments run smoothly and run 5k today, not going to happen.  Get in the car and drive home tomorrow to deal with cranky kids and all the laundry and stuff Friday evening and then wake up well rested and run 10 Saturday.  If I do not run today my leggings will still be clean on Saturday (the other pair of pants are stinky from before I left), so I can skip laundry until Saturday, and this is enticing as I hate laundry.  Also under consideration is one store led group run at 7am, and with the turning off of public water fountains for the season I think this is an option to join because they put out water stations.  Terrified of 10.0 miles and intimidated by people seems like a lot to tackle in a morning, but it is bouncing around in my head.  
Or I carry my own water and run 9.8.  But I've never successfully carried water so I wonder if that is a poor idea on a run distance that already has be on edge.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Taking the easy way out for todays question. What is everyones running plans this weekend?



Currently trying to decide if I'm going to push 5k speed a bit, or go for distance more with another 5 mile.  Might go 5k just for time purposes - busy day on Saturday.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  5 miles tomorrow and 8 miles on Saturday.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Taking the easy way out for todays question. What is everyones running plans this weekend?



I was going to go for six miles with the VSNO group this weekend, but I think I'll just run the Jazz 5K instead if I can get registered tomorrow at packet pickup. And if it doesn't rain.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Taking the easy way out for todays question. What is everyones running plans this weekend?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I need to run today and tomorrow at a min of 3 miles each. Saturday I am helping a friend put on a 5k and I've been told I am going to be front bike guy. Looks like I need to learn the course. Since I am doing that Saturday my long run will be on Sunday and I am somehow supposed to get 16-17 miles in. Prayers would be appreciated!



Thank You for helping with the 5k.  I appreciate everyone who takes the time help with races. 

I have a 4.5 mile run around Disney Springs / Saratoga Springs on Saturday morning and a 2/3 mile run around Seven Seas Lagoon on Tuesday (not technically the weekend though)


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Taking the easy way out for todays question. What is everyones running plans this weekend?


ATTQOTD: Saturdays are typically rest days and I do my long run on Sundays.  11 miles planned for this weekend.


----------



## Miranda

jennamfeo said:


> YEAH OMG WHAT?! No such thing as pizza trash.


Seriously... I don't even understand the words "pizza trash" together!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Three miles tomorrow and 13 on Saturday. Rumors of a potential trip to the zoo with the kids on Saturday after my long run. That’s good prep for being on my feet a ton for marathon weekend at least!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD easy 20 minutes Saturday then hard 42.2km Sunday. 

I’ll look to upload to Strava not long after the race, I’m on the DISboards club so should pop up on that feed some time Saturday afternoon for most of you (#timezones)


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:

Running my first 50k! 

Which I guess I should add to the calendar, @LSUlakes :

October 
27 - MissLiss279 - Kansas Rails-To-Trails Extravaganza 50k (NG/NA)


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  I have only run easy-paced miles since Chicago.  I've been cautious because of a little hip issue, but am trying to address this by doing some long over-due stretching and some simple core exercises.  I have NYC in 10 days, so plan to do something a little tougher after work today... either some marathon-paced running with some recovery in between intervals, or some hill work... or a bit of a combo.  I didn't do much running on hills when I trained for Chicago, but NYC has some elevation change.  Anyways, I suspect this will be only day I try to run something non-easy and then I'll probably just run 45-60 minutes a few times between now and next weekend.


----------



## cburnett11

MissLiss279 said:


> Running my first 50k!
> 
> October
> 27 - MissLiss279 - Kansas Rails-To-Trails Extravaganza 50k (NG/NA)



Nice turnaround!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: 
Friday at lunch I have a costumed charity 5k run organized by work.

Then, my longer run before my next half in two weeks... Roughly 12 miles at easy pace.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: 10 miles Sunday. Most likely my last run on my current long run path. Not sure how I feel about that.



cburnett11 said:


> ATTQOTD:  I have only run easy-paced miles since Chicago.  I've been cautious because of a little hip issue, but am trying to address this by doing some long over-due stretching and some simple core exercises.  I have NYC in 10 days, so plan to do something a little tougher after work today... either some marathon-paced running with some recovery in between intervals, or some hill work... or a bit of a combo.  I didn't do much running on hills when I trained for Chicago, but NYC has some elevation change.  Anyways, I suspect this will be only day I try to run something non-easy and then I'll probably just run 45-60 minutes a few times between now and next weekend.



I think I've made my feelings about central park clear, but in case I haven't... those hills are no fun (although I dont remember which ones the course hits). If it helps, I'll be out there cheering for you! I'm on finish line bag check until 2, and after that I'll either be at mile 26 or on the east side somewhere, depending on whether I join up with other people.


----------



## MissLiss279

cburnett11 said:


> Nice turnaround!


We’ll call the marathon last weekend a ‘warmup’.  It was run at an easy pace. Hopefully this won’t be a mistake, and the weather looks really good!


----------



## Sanchez

Big weekend for me. 10x400 at the track tonight. Friday morning spin + lift. Saturday morning swim 2,000m plus 30 mile bike. Sunday run 13.


----------



## PkbaughAR

ATTQOTD: I am signed up for the Celebration Pancake Run 10k on Saturday. Hoping for a PR so I can have fun during the W&D races! Lol

@LSUlakes I’ve never added a race before, so I hope this is right...

27 - @PkbaughAR - Celebration Pancake Run 10K (1:09:59/ N/A)

ATTQOTD: I gues I am a professional volunteer lol! My DH has a very flexible work schedule so we are on the go a lot. When we are home, I spend my time on church activities, or packing and unpacking! Therefore, no effect on my training and recovery except for creatively trying to schedule runs. I am jealous of the ones that run in the middle of the day. I would rather run before I get things started for the day, or at night after daily activities are over. Thankfully, weather is usually pretty mild during the winter that either option works. That might change this year if the farmer’s almanac predictions for a frigid one are correct!

ATTQOTD: We went from summer to winter in SE AR. 50’s and raining is our typical winter. The temps are a welcome relief, but I could do without all the rain 

ATTQOTD: I have an Apple Watch and I never pause it during a run. I tried to once and accidentally ended the workout and it messed everything up, so I just leave it alone. I run a closed loop, so no traffic lights to contend with and haven’t yet done a training run over 7 miles. As my mileage increases getting closer to the SW challenge, I might try again, especially since using Strava requires an extra tap to end the workout-maybe I won’t goof it up! Lol


----------



## PkbaughAR

Also, since I’m adding runs...

November
2 - @PkbaughAR - Wine & Dine 5K (NG / NA)
3 - @PkbaughAR - Wine & Dine 10K (NG / NA)

Thanks!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  7 miles of intervals this morning, 6.2 miles ez for tomorrow and Saturday, and a supported training run (half) on Sunday.  Fun times!


----------



## GreatLakes

I meant to post this after my quick work trip but will do so now.  I found the perfect shorts for the parks no matter how hot it gets.  They only make men's shorts but I *highly* recommend Birddogs for hot days in the parks.  They breath, move easily, are really comfortable, and have plenty of pockets.  I have two pairs and will be wearing them on both of the park days for my W&D trip.

I have no affiliation with them at all but will be getting a few more pairs just to have for the summer around here.  I wouldn't run in them personally but they are lined and you probably can.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Taking the easy way out for todays question. What is everyones running plans this weekend?



My plan calls for:

Saturday: 6 miles with 3 at pace (10K pace, not half).
Sunday: 10 miles starting slow and gradually accelerating to near race pace for last quarter.

I'm training to have the fastest 10K possible but also running the half the next day so I think I'm going to run Saturday with only 1 at pace and Sunday as a slow 10 miles just to work on base.  I don't want to do that much race pace running less than a week out.  I'm looking to completely change my training in the near future and that will include more long slow runs and much less speed work for at least the first 2 months.  I'm kind of in the middle of two paradigms at the moment.


----------



## mankle30

QOTD: Had an 5-mile Tempo run (with 1 mile WU and 1 mile CD) today, Friday is 4 miles easy, Saturday is 6 miles easy. Sunday is 10 miles long run (I think).


----------



## jennamfeo

My office started offering two group fitness classes during the week and I am off to try the 30 minute afternoon yoga session!


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> This is the oddest thing I've read on the internet in a long time... The "trash squirrel" is funny, but the fact that you have pizza to throw away is baffling.





jennamfeo said:


> YEAH OMG WHAT?! No such thing as pizza trash.





Miranda said:


> Seriously... I don't even understand the words "pizza trash" together!



I didn't know my trashsquirrel post would incite so much intrigue.  I am not a food finisher.  I am a slow eater.  And I snack a lot throughout the day but never finish anything.  Unless it's chocolate.  My coworkers marvel at how it takes me three hours or more to almost finish one muffin.  I don't finish my coffees and I leave half full bottles of drinks around my house.  Maybe this is why trashsquirrel has been in my family for actually a few years now.
My husband has no issue finishing the pizzas we order, but I like veggies on mine and he doesn't.  So at least I'm offering up "healthy" veggie pizza to my squirrelfriend.  I'll take a pic next time I catch him for y'all.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> He doesn't eat crust?



He leaves baggies and wrappers.  He's got no issue with the crust.  My daughter however...



michigandergirl said:


> Squirrels are tough for her to catch - I'm not sure if that's because they're too fast for her or if it's because she's a little overweight (pretty sure my boys were over feeding her all summer). That stinks "trashsquirrel" ate your pumpkins!!


He ate our first round of pumpkins.  My daughter decided that all white pumpkin at the grocery store would trick him.  I told her he would smell it but she wanted to test her theory.  She was right for about two days until he destroyed it.


On a similar note, does anyone else like to "launch" squirrels and rabbits when they run.  Aka run past houses and watch all the wildlife flee in terror?


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> He ate our first round of pumpkins.  My daughter decided that all white pumpkin at the grocery store would trick him.  I told her he would smell it but she wanted to test her theory.  She was right for about two days until he destroyed it.
> 
> 
> On a similar note, does anyone else like to "launch" squirrels and rabbits when they run.  Aka run past houses and watch all the wildlife flee in terror?



My kids think the white pumpkins were attacked by Bunnicula.  
And I have not considered launching wildlife before, but I will now!  It seems like a good game to pass the miles.


----------



## jmasgat

roxymama said:


> Can I borrow your dog too? We have a critter I've nicknamed "trashsquirrel" because he's chomped a hole in our plastic garbage bin and is now taking treats up onto our garage roof. I now watch him snacking on old bread and pizza etc and leaving the remnants up there. He's also ate 4 of our pumpkins now.



We had to buy a galvanized steel pail to store bird seed (way back when) and currently our dog's food.  The critters ate through the plastic.  Now the key is to make sure the inside door to the garage is closed and the pail handle is in lock position.  This prevents a repeat of "how much of a 30 lb bag of food will Buddy eat if he can get into it.  (The answer is: Enough for an emergency trip to the vet, and one wicked set of Xrays showing how distended a dog's stomach and internal organs can get!)


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Taking the easy way out for todays question. What is everyones running plans this weekend?



6 miles or so on Saturday. My only running on Sunday will be to catch my plane to Bogata. 



Miranda said:


> Seriously... I don't even understand the words "pizza trash" together!



Me neither. "Trash pizza" on the other hand is easy to understand, like when pineapple somehow ends up on there.


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> "Trash pizza" on the other hand is easy to understand, like when pineapple somehow ends up on there.


And now I know how to make sure you don't eat my pizza. #TeamPepperoni&Pineapple


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> Maybe this is why trashsquirrel has been in my family for actually a few years now.



You know that once you give him a name, he's really more like a pet?

I'll bet you leave him a little extra treat on Thanksgiving!


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'll bet you leave him a little extra treat on Thanksgiving!


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> And now I know how to make sure you don't eat my pizza. #TeamPepperoni&Pineapple



That is a heavenly combo. I like it better than ham & pineapple.


----------



## roxymama

Bree said:


> That is a heavenly combo. I like it better than ham & pineapple.



Ham, Pineapple and Black Olives is my jam.  So technically I eat trash pizza and then when I don't finish it, it becomes pizza trash.  

It's the circle of garbage.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

With all of this pizza talk, let me encourage you all to put green chilies (I just used the diced caned ones) on your homemade pizza. Best topping ever.


----------



## DustyWA

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?



For me it depends on what phase of a project we're in.  During planning, I'm generally sitting behind a desk all day and the only real physical exertion is the mile or so walk from the parking lot to the office.  When we're executing the project, I spend a lot more time on my feet, particularly walking between worksites.  Sitting all day after a hard workout leaves my legs pretty stiff, so I find that the more active days are better for recovery.

One of the more recent things they've done in my office is give us desks that can be raised into a standing desk.  I like the idea, but I've found standing still in front of a computer for more than an hour or two just wears me out.


----------



## Bree

Pizza talk here and now dominos is popping up on my Instagram feed! I think I’m being watched.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> And now I know how to make sure you don't eat my pizza. #TeamPepperoni&Pineapple



That would do it. Pineapple is only good in tacos al pastor.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> That would do it. Pineapple is only good in tacos al pastor.



Or as a vessel for a cocktail.


----------



## Jules76126

I’ve eaten more pizza in the last’s month than I care to admit but no to pineapple yes to veggies.


----------



## roxymama

Caught red-pawed!  Our last untouched pumpkin has become compromised.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> That would do it. Pineapple is only good in tacos al pastor.



Omg...screw pizza...I want tacos al pastor now!!!


----------



## gjramsey

I interrupt the food discussion to announce I might have a goal at Rock and Roll San Antonio.  Meb is pacing the 1:40 group, so I might join the mob that will be trying that pace....


----------



## tidefan

ATTQOTD:  Same as @run.minnie.miles , 3 miles in the cold rain tonight, then a 12-miler on Saturday...

Then, in honor of @Keels ...  beer...


----------



## Keels

tidefan said:


> ATTQOTD:  Same as @run.minnie.miles , 3 miles in the cold rain tonight, then a 12-miler on Saturday...
> 
> Then, in honor of @Keels ...  beer...



I like your style!


----------



## BikeFan

tigger536 said:


> @BikeFan congrats on a great race! I'll be at MCM too!



Thanks!  It looks like we might just miss the rain on Sunday.  I think @croach is running MCM as well.  If you all want to meet up with my running crew after the race for a celebratory lunch, send me a PM!  Good luck at MCM!!


----------



## Olallamom

ATTQOTD:
Big running weekend coming up 
Did an easy 6 today. 
5k tomorrow speed run
The weekend consist of 6 slow easy miles on Saturday followed by 18 miler for Sunday 
The dopey training is in full swing.


----------



## dis_or_dat

1. 30-40% standing.  My lunch "hour" consists of 15 min shoveling food into my mouth while typing frantically into a computer, checking results, and returning calls. Meanwhile, my husband's lunch "hour" consists of driving to the gym, running for 20 min, taking a shower, and driving someplace for food. 
2. Pizza: pepperoni only, the greasier the better, no blotting off with napkins for me.  Because I have a child's tastebuds.
3. 3 easy miles and 12 mi long run.


----------



## croach

BikeFan said:


> Thanks!  It looks like we might just miss the rain on Sunday.  I think @croach is running MCM as well.  If you all want to meet up with my running crew after the race for a celebratory lunch, send me a PM!  Good luck at MCM!!



Was going to but decided to skip it since I’lm doing W&D the next weekend. Hate missing it though. It’s a great race. 

Good luck and enjoy the race!


----------



## BikeFan

croach said:


> Was going to but decided to skip it since I’lm doing W&D the next weekend. Hate missing it though. It’s a great race.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the race!



You should still run it at an easy pace!  I'm doing W&D too, but just taking both races at easy pace.  They're just tune-up runs for me.


----------



## croach

BikeFan said:


> You should still run it at an easy pace!  I'm doing W&D too, but just taking both races at easy pace.  They're just tune-up runs for me.



That’s what I was going to do but some different things have come up and it doesn’t work for me. I actually held my hotel reservation until this week trying to decide about going.

 I’m hoping they do the rush registration again next year bc I love that race. Was my first marathon.


----------



## braycon

ATTQOTD:  Since Friday (and TGIF everybody, btw) launches the weekend:  4 miles this evening, 12 miles Saturday, 6 miles Sunday.  It can't possibly go any worse than last weekend.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: Last week was a bust due to vacation, this week I did 4x 6 miles each day at lunch. So today is a recovery day, tomorrow doing 10ish, then tapering for my HM next saturday.


----------



## Jules76126

@LSUlakes can you please add the following race for me -

November 22 - Jules76126 - Saco Turkey Trot 5K (NG / NA)


----------



## michigandergirl

To bring it back to pizza...anyone try a pickle pizza?? They seem to be all the rage here lately. All of the local restaurants are trying to stake their claim on the best pickle pizza. I haven't had one yet, but they actually look really tasty and would probably make an excellent post race meal (with beer of course)!


----------



## JeffW

Keels said:


> Or as a vessel for a cocktail.



Or, as we found in Mexico this year, as a vessel for a cocktail carved and decorated into the shape of a monkey


----------



## roxymama

michigandergirl said:


> To bring it back to pizza...anyone try a pickle pizza?? They seem to be all the rage here lately. All of the local restaurants are trying to stake their claim on the best pickle pizza. I haven't had one yet, but they actually look really tasty and would probably make an excellent post race meal (with beer of course)!



Wait, what?  Is that like fried pickles on the pizza or just normal pickle slices?  If it were fried pickles and came with a side of ranch I would be the first in line to try it!


----------



## apdebord

michigandergirl said:


> To bring it back to pizza...anyone try a pickle pizza?? They seem to be all the rage here lately. All of the local restaurants are trying to stake their claim on the best pickle pizza. I haven't had one yet, but they actually look really tasty and would probably make an excellent post race meal (with beer of course)!



My husband did after a marathon a few weeks ago and loved it. They had a craft beer fest with food trucks at the  finish line and one had the pickle pizza. Not for me though!

(ETA a pic)


----------



## michigandergirl

roxymama said:


> Wait, what?  Is that like fried pickles on the pizza or just normal pickle slices?  If it were fried pickles and came with a side of ranch I would be the first in line to try it!



The ones I have seen don't have fried pickles, although that would be delicious too!


----------



## Slogger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> He doesn't eat crust?


   We call them "pizza bones" and always save a little for the dogs.



Bree said:


> That is a heavenly combo. I like it better than ham & pineapple.


  Yes,  Count me in on the P & P bandwagon.



FFigawi said:


> That would do it. Pineapple is only good in tacos al pastor.


   Also good with Chicken tacos as long as the tacos are greasy and fresh.


----------



## michigandergirl

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

The popular ones seem to have pickles, garlic, ranch, cheese, and sometimes bacon.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-(using my inside/at the library voice): 


No running for me this weekend.  


(slowly backing away from the keyboard, we will return you to your normal broadcast now)


----------



## KSellers88

michigandergirl said:


> View attachment 361071 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]
> 
> The popular ones seem to have pickles, garlic, ranch, cheese, and sometimes bacon.



OMG that sounds delicious. Fried pickles or not. Anything with ranch I am a fan of!


----------



## Bree

Pickles on pizza? Hmmm....I like pickles and I like pizza. I'd give it a shot, but it has to have pepperoni too. And no weird drizzly sauces. Just give me standard sauce and cheese.


----------



## jmasgat

michigandergirl said:


> To bring it back to pizza...anyone try a pickle pizza?? They seem to be all the rage here lately. All of the local restaurants are trying to stake their claim on the best pickle pizza. I haven't had one yet, but they actually look really tasty and would probably make an excellent post race meal (with beer of course)!



Wow....we must live in entirely different MI dimensions, cause I have never seen that.  That said, I'd give it a go. Pickle soup is awesome, why not pickle pizza.


----------



## michigandergirl

jmasgat said:


> Wow....we must live in entirely different MI dimensions, cause I have never seen that.  That said, I'd give it a go. Pickle soup is awesome, why not pickle pizza.



I am west and you are east I think? I think it's big with the brewery scene here (Beer City USA).


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

michigandergirl said:


> The popular ones seem to have pickles, garlic, ranch, cheese, and sometimes bacon.



The problem I see is that pickles are generally served cold and pizza is served hot. Let me add I am a big fan of cold pizza, but it was still hot at one point.



Slogger said:


> We call them "pizza bones" ...



We do too and that's what I almost typed, but I wasn't sure how common the term was.

While we're still on pizza, my favorite new topping is caramelized onions.

I haven't tried it, but I'm guessing they go with pepperoni, pickles, OR pineapple!


----------



## Slogger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> We do too and that's what I almost typed, but I wasn't sure how common the term was.



I think we are relatively close in age and location.
Maybe it's a demographic/age related term..........

Dogs love them whatever they are called.


----------



## Keels

Slogger said:


> We call them "pizza bones" and always save a little for the dogs.



The only acceptable things to do with pizza bones are: dip them in ranch, feed them to doggos, throw them away


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> The only acceptable things to do with pizza bones are: dip them in ranch, feed them to doggos, throw them away



Our dogs love pizza bones, especially when dipped in ranch


----------



## TheHamm

michigandergirl said:


> To bring it back to pizza...anyone try a pickle pizza?? They seem to be all the rage here lately. All of the local restaurants are trying to stake their claim on the best pickle pizza. I haven't had one yet, but they actually look really tasty and would probably make an excellent post race meal (with beer of course)!


Yes!  I’m not a fan of ranch so that version I tried was not my favorite. The version available without ranch was basically breadsticks with pickles, and I’m happy to do that any time.


----------



## PrincessV

roxymama said:


> Caught red-pawed!  Our last untouched pumpkin has become compromised.
> View attachment 360983


This has been fascinating to me! Our Florida squirrels are so very different than the squirrels I knew Up North. Our immediate neighborhood squirrel population has absolutely zero interest in anything other than the peanuts a neighbor feeds them every day, lackadaisically digging for acorns under the oak trees, and long afternoon naps sprawled out on the horizontal branches of said oaks. They basically live a life of retired leisure from birth to death. And then there's the outdoor pumpkins... we can't put ours outside until Halloween night because they immediately rot and turn to green mush within 24 hours!

~~~

I'm of Sicilian heritage and will not even touch the travesty of pizza info I just waded through.


----------



## mtnmjd

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?


Sit at a desk all day after a 2 hour commute (each way). I am ok making this sacrifice because my office is at the corner of Central Park in NYC and 2 days a week I meet a friend for 4-5 miles before work. Thankfully we have a gym in the office with showers I can use at some point in the morning. Not sure how much I'd run if this option wasn't available to me.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Taking the easy way out for todays question. What is everyones running plans this weekend?


5-6 miles on Sunday after the nor'easter passes through these parts


----------



## tigger536

BikeFan said:


> You should still run it at an easy pace!  I'm doing W&D too, but just taking both races at easy pace.  They're just tune-up runs for me.



I am doing W&D too! @croach you should just take it easy. 

@BikeFan cool! I'll let you know.  I know I'll definitely be in the "beer" area for a little while post race and there has been talk of walking somewhere after that for better beers before going back to change for dinner, etc. If I don't see you, good luck and have a great race!


----------



## SarahDisney

Unpopular opinion: I hate the marathon investigations site. I get reporting race cheating to the race directors. What I dont get is why this guy created a website just to publically shame people. I'm not a fan. It just makes him look like someone who likes shaming people (which he might be for all I know)

Yeah, I know, nobody agrees with me. I feel like we go through this every few months when the site pops up on my radar. It's one of those things I cant not complain about, even though I shouldn't care. Sorry.


----------



## GreatLakes

SarahDisney said:


> Unpopular opinion: I hate the marathon investigations site. I get reporting race cheating to the race directors. What I dont get is why this guy created a website just to publically shame people. I'm not a fan. It just makes him look like someone who likes shaming people (which he might be for all I know)
> 
> Yeah, I know, nobody agrees with me. I feel like we go through this every few months when the site pops up on my radar. It's one of those things I cant not complain about, even though I shouldn't care. Sorry.



I love people who cheat and get caught being called out for it publicly so the world knows and a Google search of their name finds it for years to come.  Absolutely love it.

I don't consider it shaming...actually I don't think "shaming" is even a thing.  Shame is something you feel inwardly, you can't direct it at another party.  If you make fun of someone or bring an action they did to light and that causes them to feel shame you didn't "shame" them, you made fun of them or called them out and they reacted *themselves* with shame.  

The only shame involved in this is the shame someone should feel after they cheat and are exposed but they feel that inwardly, not from others.


----------



## tigger536

I love this site and derek murphy's work! What about the people that get edged out of Boston because of these cheaters? Or out of AG awards.  Its not shaming if its true and they did it on purpose.  They brought it on themselves.


----------



## jmasgat

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The problem I see is that pickles are generally served cold and pizza is served hot. Let me add I am a big fan of cold pizza, but it was still hot at one point.



Well how about a Cubano pizza?....ham,roasted pork, pickles, swiss-this comes hot, so it would overcome the whole "cold pickles/hot pizza" dichotomy.


----------



## Keels

tigger536 said:


> I love this site and derek murphy's work! What about the people that get edged out of Boston because of these cheaters? Or out of AG awards.  Its not shaming if its true and they did it on purpose.  They brought it on themselves.



Exactly. I love Derek and the work he does. 



jmasgat said:


> Well how about a Cubano pizza?....ham,roasted pork, pickles, swiss-this comes hot, so it would overcome the whole "cold pickles/hot pizza" dichotomy.



That sounds delicious!

My favorite pizza has thin-sliced potatoes on it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jmasgat said:


> Well how about a Cubano pizza?....ham,roasted pork, pickles, swiss-this comes hot, so it would overcome the whole "cold pickles/hot pizza" dichotomy.



I'm conflicted now:

On one hand, I love Cuban sandwiches. I grew up in the Tampa Bay area where they originated.

On the other hand, I'm against foods mimicking other foods. I don't want a pizza taco or a taco pizza, and a Cubano pizza falls into this category.

Maybe we could call it a big round open face Cuban sandwich, then I'm good!


----------



## SarahDisney

Like I said ... unpopular opinion. To each their own.


----------



## PkbaughAR

michigandergirl said:


> View attachment 361071 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]
> 
> The popular ones seem to have pickles, garlic, ranch, cheese, and sometimes bacon.


This looks yummy! I would try it!


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm against foods mimicking other foods. I don't want a pizza taco or a taco pizza


SAME. I also dislike the word "Fusion" when it comes to a restaurant.


----------



## PkbaughAR

Just checked into The Fort and all this squirrel/pumpkin talk has me nervous! I’d love to put my pumpkins out here, but I’d also like them to last until Halloween. Squirrels are notoriously determined here. I’ve had them chew through plastic Tupperware on the table outside my trailer in order to get to the food inside 
Checking in the CM even warned us that they were bolder than normal! How is that even possible


----------



## FFigawi

tigger536 said:


> I love this site and derek murphy's work! What about the people that get edged out of Boston because of these cheaters? Or out of AG awards.  Its not shaming if its true and they did it on purpose.  They brought it on themselves.



^^this

I love reading the stories of people who clearly were cheating and yet continue to deny it, make excuses, or otherwise try to cover it up. The New Yorker who tried to hide her cheating by biking the course later was classic!


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> SAME. I also dislike the word "Fusion" when it comes to a restaurant.



Me too! That’s usually code for we won’t be open long cuz our menu is too weird.


----------



## TheHamm

jmasgat said:


> Well how about a Cubano pizza?....ham,roasted pork, pickles, swiss-this comes hot, so it would overcome the whole "cold pickles/hot pizza" dichotomy.




We have a Cuban pizza, too. They put bbq sauce on it, which I cannot support. It is ok without. The pickles are a short leap from green olives on pizza.


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> Exactly. I love Derek and the work he does.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delicious!
> 
> My favorite pizza has thin-sliced potatoes on it.



Cane Rosso is in Fort Worth and they do a very good Cuban sandwich. I bet you could talk them into topping a pizza with it.


----------



## McNs

Expo day! 

Well, it wasn’t really an expo even though they called it that. Bob collection was quick, nothing exciting. It was held in The Cloud, a temporary structure built for the Rugby World Cup. We hosted it in 2011...

 

They had a pretty cool poster that had all the names of the runners
 

Here’s me
 

I also got so check out the start across the harbour from downtown Auckland. I’ll be. Catching a ferry around 5:15am tomorrow. It’s not the best photo but you can see our main naval base for the country. We don’t really war in NZ,  mainly just rescue dumb fishermen and hep south pacific islands after storms.


The race takes us over our harbour bridge which is normally for vehicles only
 

The half finishes not long after the bridge but the full does an out and back along the shoreline. It’s nice and flat and quite scenic but can be windy.

On the weather front it’s touch and go for rain, hopefully it holds off. I bought a disposable poncho in case and will ensure sensitive bits are well greased! 

Still feeling good, carbing up today and will hopefully have a good night sleep. I’ll do a quick update post race tomorrow!


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> ^^this
> 
> I love reading the stories of people who clearly were cheating and yet continue to deny it, make excuses, or otherwise try to cover it up. The New Yorker who tried to hide her cheating by biking the course later was classic!



And her watch was in her finisher picture, showing 11.XX miles for a half (13.1)! The audacity of her cheating was just amazing! And that's exactly the sort of case which shows the merits of the marathon investigations site.  She got 1st or 2nd overall female in that race, taking an award from a deserving woman who actually ran the whole race.  That's just wrong.  She deserved all the shaming she got for that incident.  I'm totally in favor of that site.  If a runner doesn't want to be publicly shamed, don't cheat.  It's that simple.  And I think it serves a useful function in the sport because with races of up to 30K+ runners, it's just too easy to cheat if someone wants to do that, and people do.


----------



## JeffW

McNs said:


> Still feeling good, carbing up today and will hopefully have a good night sleep. I’ll do a quick update post race tomorrow!



Good luck, I'm looking forward to the report!  I missed running this race by a couple of weeks a few years ago when we were in NZ and Australia.  I still have it on my list to come back and run it one day


----------



## jennamfeo

McNs said:


> Expo day!
> 
> Well, it wasn’t really an expo even though they called it that. Bob collection was quick, nothing exciting. It was held in The Cloud, a temporary structure built for the Rugby World Cup. We hosted it in 2011...
> 
> View attachment 361225
> 
> They had a pretty cool poster that had all the names of the runners
> View attachment 361228
> 
> Here’s me
> View attachment 361229
> 
> I also got so check out the start across the harbour from downtown Auckland. I’ll be. Catching a ferry around 5:15am tomorrow. It’s not the best photo but you can see our main naval base for the country. We don’t really war in NZ,  mainly just rescue dumb fishermen and hep south pacific islands after storms.
> View attachment 361227
> 
> The race takes us over our harbour bridge which is normally for vehicles only
> View attachment 361230
> 
> The half finishes not long after the bridge but the full does an out and back along the shoreline. It’s nice and flat and quite scenic but can be windy.
> 
> On the weather front it’s touch and go for rain, hopefully it holds off. I bought a disposable poncho in case and will ensure sensitive bits are well greased!
> 
> Still feeling good, carbing up today and will hopefully have a good night sleep. I’ll do a quick update post race tomorrow!




Time zones are so weird. Haha. So you will be starting this race tomorrow morning at 10am my time zone, which means I can check on Strava when you finish! #math #thattookmealongtimetofigureout

ETA: GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Bree said:


> Me too! That’s usually code for we won’t be open long cuz our menu is too weird.


Fine. I’m taking my ball and going home. Although I don’t use the word fusion. Modern American is the term I use. Melting pot cuisine.


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> Cane Rosso is in Fort Worth and they do a very good Cuban sandwich. I bet you could talk them into topping a pizza with it.



It's funny you mention Cane Rosso - they're at the end of my street! I usually get the Honey B!tch from there ...


----------



## kleph

Keels said:


> It's funny you mention Cane Rosso - they're at the end of my street! I usually get the Honey B!tch from there ...



i ate at the one in lakewood _WAY _too often when i lived over there. their pizzas are as good as folks say but the sandwiches are fantastic as well. and they make them with the same dough as the pizza.


----------



## Keels

kleph said:


> i ate at the one in lakewood _WAY _too often when i lived over there. their pizzas are as good as folks say but the sandwiches are fantastic as well. and they make them with the same dough as the pizza.



I actually usually get the burrata and a sandwich - you’re totally right about the sandwiches.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your job require you to stay on your feet all day, sit behind a desk, work indoors, or outside? How does your job effect your training and recovery?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I sit behind a desk all day and consider it to be a form of recovery. Every now and then I may have to go on a job walk, but those only last a 2-4 hours and half of that time is sitting in a room going on the scope of work. I would say my job has very little negative effect on my running plans for each day.



I work at a desk.  I get up to go to the bathroom and go to lunch.  I try to remember to get up and stretch but rarely do. I feel strongly it is the reason I am so stiff.  My muscles have never been tighter.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Taking the easy way out for todays question. What is everyones running plans this weekend?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I need to run today and tomorrow at a min of 3 miles each. Saturday I am helping a friend put on a 5k and I've been told I am going to be front bike guy. Looks like I need to learn the course. Since I am doing that Saturday my long run will be on Sunday and I am somehow supposed to get 16-17 miles in. Prayers would be appreciated!



I am currently sitting in the airport waiting for my flight to take off for my first ever trip to DL.  Flight is currently delayed for maintenance and no sign of it ending soon.  They are waiting on parts.  So I won't be running much but I'll be walking a lot.  I was exhausted all week and came down with another cold so it's good I take a running rest anyway.  Next week I'll be back at it.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> My favorite pizza has thin-sliced potatoes on it.


Potato pizza is yummy!


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> Potato pizza is yummy!



Potato, goat cheese and rosemary = heaven


----------



## McNs

JeffW said:


> Good luck, I'm looking forward to the report!  I missed running this race by a couple of weeks a few years ago when we were in NZ and Australia.  I still have it on my list to come back and run it one day



Thanks! The course is pretty cool, running over the bridge is a bit of a buzz, and the flat second half is welcoming. 



jennamfeo said:


> View attachment 361231
> Time zones are so weird. Haha. So you will be starting this race tomorrow morning at 10am my time zone, which means I can check on Strava when you finish! #math #thattookmealongtimetofigureout
> 
> ETA: GOOD LUCK!



Thanks! Easier to remember we are 4 hours behind, tomorrow. I work for the  NZ division of a US company with offices in CA, IL and NY so I’m quite familiar with time conversion. Wish they were a bit better so I didn’t get 3am conference call invites!


----------



## DustyWA

McNs said:


> Thanks! The course is pretty cool, running over the bridge is a bit of a buzz, and the flat second half is welcoming.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Easier to remember we are 4 hours behind, tomorrow. I work for the  NZ division of a US company with offices in CA, IL and NY so I’m quite familiar with time conversion. Wish they were a bit better so I didn’t get 3am conference call invites!


I feel your pain. I lived in Japan for a year and my brother would routinely call me at 3am with no idea that I’d be sleeping. It took him far too long to understand “Don’t call me if it’s daylight where you are”


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

I'm DH, and I overpronate with narrow feet.  Saving a couple still in the box Brooks Adrenaline 14's because they're the last version that fit and didn't give me blisters.  The 18's with their new upper seem to trap the heat and give me blisters, despite (or because) I had to go up 1/2 a size.  I bought a pair of Ghost 11s, since they fit my feet like the Adrenaline's used to.  Threw in a pair of Spenco Total Support insoles since they're a neutral shoe.  Anybody else wear Ghost and over pronate?  Looking for other thoughts as to insoles that would support. 
Today was run #2 in the Ghost 11s for me, and 2 for 2, they feel pretty good.  I don't think I'll have to change my insole plan, but wanted to see what others have done.


----------



## YawningDodo

@LSUlakes
*Scheels Great Pumpkin Run 5K completed at 47:10.2, which is a PR *(I mean, it was going to be an automatic PR anyway, but it's one I'm happy with!).

*Scheels Great Pumpkin Run 5K recap*

* *

Hello to everyone again after my long absence! October turned out to be a lot busier than I'd anticipated and I have barely run at all this month, but when I realized last week (!!) that I still had this race on my calendar I decided to suck it up and just do the best I could do. It was a fairly small but very well-supported event that began and ended in a city park, with an out-and-back section on the riverside trail that constituted half or more of the course. Since it was all on a running/biking trail it made for a crowded start, but we of the thundering herd spread ourselves out pretty quickly. I seeded myself at the back and took a walking start. 

 

I've been using the Galloway method since I started in June, and kept with it for the race. I've found that 10 seconds is my comfort zone for run intervals at my current fitness level, and just alter my rest interval lengths. I started at a slow and easy 10/45 run/walk ratio and felt the same "but I want to go faster!" frustration I'd felt on the 2.53 mile fun run I did last month, but I stuck with it, promising myself that if I still felt good I could bump to 10/40 at 2 miles or the turnaround, whichever came first. I was glad by the time I hit the turnaround that I'd taken the longer rests at the start; I want to say that was around 1.8 miles in and I did bump to 10/40. I pushed myself harder than I have in training by then gearing down to 10/35 at 2.75 miles, but I ended up wishing I'd done it a quarter mile sooner since it didn't feel like I got to do much at that ratio before the race was over. I came away feeling like I'd pushed myself pretty hard, but not to my absolute limit.

My official goal was just to finish and have a 5K on my training record, but my other goal was to constantly increase my pace over the full distance and end faster than I started. I succeeded--according to my Garmin my times for the first three miles were 15:13, 15:01, and 14:54, with a time of 2:06 for the last 0.15 miles (I don't think the course was long; I think I just messed up re: when I turned my watch on and off). The Garmin gave me a time of 47:15 compared to my official time of 47:10. 

An overall pace of 15:00 is...well, something I hesitate to brag about on social media, but really, it's a very good pace for me! Considering I've been slacking on my training and considering I was often turning in paces around 16:30 even when I was running regularly, I feel really, really good about my performance this morning. I love being able to not just keep the same pace but actually speed up over the distance, and it felt incredibly empowering to slowly overtake person after person who had left me in the dust at the start of the race.

A fun thing to note about this race that I hadn't known before I got there this morning is that there's an optional challenge in which runners carry a pumpkin (yeah, literally a full-size pumpkin) over the entire course. There was a $100 prize for the first individual to cross the finish line with an intact pumpkin, then smaller prizes for the first group of two, first group of three, and first group of four (so you could theoretically take turns carrying it if you went for a shared prize). Since I didn't figure I had any chance of winning and I hadn't trained to carry a pumpkin (and hadn't brought a bag -- a lot of people came prepared with backpacks!), I opted not to carry a pumpkin. I might do it next year just for the challenge of it, but today I just wanted to run the best 5K I could.

Good race support, too, though I could have used a second water station. Lots of food, one water station at the turnaround, hot and cold drinks, all that good stuff. No medals, but the long-sleeve tech shirt is pretty cute and they gave me a candy bar. So that was good. This is definitely a race to keep on my list for next year.


----------



## natsalways

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 27 - @YawningDodo  - Scheels Great Pumpkin Run 5k (Finish / N/A)
> 27 - @BFD  - 20th Annual Rotary Club of Celebration Pancake 10k (NG / N/A)
> 28 - @gjramsey  - Houston Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 28 - @McNs  - Auckland Marathon (3:40:00 / N/A)
> 28 - @BikeFan  - Marine Corps Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 28 - @derekleigh  - White Mountain Milers Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck this week folks! If you would like to make a change to your race or goals, just let me know. If anyone would like to add a race let me know and I will add it to the OP ASAP. Have a great weekend and I look forward to hearing how everyones race went!



Add me!  Hot Cider Hustle half marathon in Green Bay.  Supposed to be 42 and raining at race time.  Brr!


----------



## xjillianpaige

Last weekend I ran my race and... finished!

2:51:49 was my final time. Not even close to my 2:30 goal and my 2:37 PB from May's Martha's Vineyard Half.

Theres a lot of reasons why I didn't run my best race and I'll be writing a recap in my journal soon! 

@LSUlakes can you update for me?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@YawningDodo, congrats on a great race and a PR!


----------



## LdyStormy76

YawningDodo said:


> @LSUlakes
> An overall pace of 15:00 is...well, something I hesitate to brag about on social media, but really, it's a very good pace for me! Considering I've been slacking on my training and considering I was often turning in paces around 16:30 even when I was running regularly, I feel really, really good about my performance this morning. I love being able to not just keep the same pace but actually speed up over the distance, and it felt incredibly empowering to slowly overtake person after person who had left me in the dust at the start of the race.



Why hesitate to brag about an accomplishment?  You had an overall pace you are happy with and you made smart decisions regarding your pace during the race.  That counts as two accomplishments from my viewpoint.

As a fellow snail (or tortoise, take your pick), there is nothing wrong with a 15 minute overall pace.


----------



## QueenFernando

LdyStormy76 said:


> Why hesitate to brag about an accomplishment?  You had an overall pace you are happy with and you made smart decisions regarding your pace during the race.  That counts as two accomplishments from my viewpoint.
> 
> As a fellow snail (or tortoise, take your pick), there is nothing wrong with a 15 minute overall pace.




Another snail here!  And, great job!  DH always reminds me that I'm still lapping everyone on the couch when I get discouraged about my pace.  And, I look forward to seeing how much I improve by this time next year!


----------



## bovie

Can you add me to the race list for this weekend? Running the Halloween Halfathon in Tampa. Gunning for 2:42... we’ll see!!


----------



## PkbaughAR

So I ran the celebration Rotary Club 10K pancake run this morning. It was a beautiful morning in central FL with middle 60’s temps and not too humid. I was able to achieve several goals...

Ran the entire thing without stopping because I was tired or just wanted too! I did stop for a few seconds twice to drink without drowning and choking! Lol

Finished my 10K in October. This is my 7th 10K this year, and my goal was 6 10k’s in 6 months which the W&D will finish up!

New PR of 1:10:25!
Only by a few seconds, but I’ll take it!

The course had a ton of turns, but the houses in Celebration are beautiful and the pancakes and sausage after really hit the spot!!

I have a question though. I was using Strava through my Apple Watch and the mile splits were 10-20 seconds faster across the board than what my overall pace and time ended up. So I was a little disappointed that I wasn’t where I thought I was based on those splits. Make sense? Should I have expected this? Is it just me?

Overall I am super happy with my run! I run because I can!!


----------



## McNs

3:30:15

Recap to come later, run is on Strava now. I’m buggered.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

YawningDodo said:


> An overall pace of 15:00 is...well, something I hesitate to brag about on social media, but really, it's a very good pace for me!


Just remember that however slow you think your pace is, it's a substantially faster pace than those who say "I'd love to run a race some day, but I can't possibly do it" so they don't even attempt it.


----------



## sky13

I don't think I've yet posted in this thread though I used to post on and off in last year's thread! 

Anyway, it's been a bit of a rough year for running for me - went from doing half marathons last year to barely running in the first half of this year (lots of reasons including change in job scope and all). Then got back into running over the last couple of months and decided to try to up my speed, and am running my fastest ever 2.4km (1.5 mile) runs, but not being able to run anywhere near as far as I used to last year.

And to top it all off - over the last couple of weeks I've started getting a niggling ache in my shin - first right, and now both shins. The ache is really obvious over the first few minutes of a run and then it goes away. Hoping it's not shin splints (never had it before so not sure what to expect)...

Though I guess on the upside, at least I'm running fairly regularly now, which is a marked improvement from the first half of the year for me!


----------



## roxymama

McNs said:


> 3:30:15
> 
> Recap to come later, run is on Strava now. I’m buggered.



Fantastic time!  Way to go!
I'm guessing buggered = tired.


----------



## TCB in FLA

sky13 said:


> I don't think I've yet posted in this thread though I used to post on and off in last year's thread!
> 
> Anyway, it's been a bit of a rough year for running for me - went from doing half marathons last year to barely running in the first half of this year (lots of reasons including change in job scope and all). Then got back into running over the last couple of months and decided to try to up my speed, and am running my fastest ever 2.4km (1.5 mile) runs, but not being able to run anywhere near as far as I used to last year.
> 
> And to top it all off - over the last couple of weeks I've started getting a niggling ache in my shin - first right, and now both shins. The ache is really obvious over the first few minutes of a run and then it goes away. Hoping it's not shin splints (never had it before so not sure what to expect)...
> 
> Though I guess on the upside, at least I'm running fairly regularly now, which is a marked improvement from the first half of the year for me!


Welcome back! Haven’t dealt with shin splints myself but they totally sidelined a running friend for weeks. How old are your shoes? Some PT exercises might ward off further pain.


----------



## tidefan

TCB in FLA said:


> Welcome back! Haven’t dealt with shin splints myself but they totally sidelined a running friend for weeks. How old are your shoes? Some PT exercises might ward off further pain.


I used to have a bad problem with shin splints before I knew much about running.  Best suggestion I ever had was to go to the local running store (Trak Shak BHM - shout out) and have my gait analyzed.  They put me in a moderate stability shoe (Saucony Guides) and I haven't had shin splints in over 6 years (knock on wood...)


----------



## jmasgat

sky13 said:


> And to top it all off - over the last couple of weeks I've started getting a niggling ache in my shin - first right, and now both shins. The ache is really obvious over the first few minutes of a run and then it goes away. Hoping it's not shin splints (never had it before so not sure what to expect)...



Consider a stretching exercise. One good one is to kneel on the floor and then sit back on your heels. It stretches out the top of your feet, too.  And if you lean back on your hands, you can get the quads.  It's one of my post-run go-to's.


----------



## bovie

bovie said:


> Can you add me to the race list for this weekend? Running the Halloween Halfathon in Tampa. Gunning for 2:42... we’ll see!!



So... 2:41:50!!!! I’m ecstatic. Will post a post- race report soon. So many thanks to @DopeyBadger who got me there.


----------



## Barca33Runner

roxymama said:


> I'm guessing buggered = tired.



Nope. Completely covered in bugs. Think Temple of Doom. It's a new recovery technique.


----------



## gjramsey

Houston Half recap - The plan was to run this as a supported long tempo run.  Mission accomplished.  

The weather the previous two mornings had been in the low 50s, and they were forcasting upper 50s for SUnday morning....uhmmm, they missed...it was probably around 65 and dewpoint in the low 60s.  yuck.  Not what I was wishing for.  Oh well, that was the hand dealt, so lets play.

The race starts with a 2 mile loop through the SW portion of downtown, and then a nice little 11 mile out and back along Allen Parkway and Memorial drive. I was hoping to run with the 1:45 pace group at the start of the race, but the folks running the race decided to try and keep everyone in Sam Houston park until close to the race, and than walk us to the start line. This did not allow folks to try and place themselves according to expected pace.  They did this last year as well, and I think many folks just decided not to go in the park, and stayed out by the start line.  So being near the front at the exit of the park, the starting corral was very crowded when we finally walked into the corral.  Somehow, I was between the 1:40 group and the 1:45.  

For some reason, the 1:40 pace leaders were running very slowly for a 1:40 and I passed them before mile 3 (while running just under 8 minute miles).  Since the GPS has major issues in downtown Houston (watch had me at 13.29 miles), I went with the race provided splits for the race (every 3 miles).

Start to mile 3 - 23:33
3-6 - 23:45
6-9 - 23:21
9-12 - 23:04
12-13.1 - 8:32

Around mile 7.5, we hit the u-turn back towards downtown, and this means running right into the rising sun, which was brutal this morning.  Kinda blinded for periods of time, while weaving to shade from trees.

Overall, I finished at 1:42:15.  Legs felt kinda heavy for most the race, which was not surprising, since I did not taper at all for today.  Overall, I am happy with the results.

Today, the race was also RRCA state half championship event, so their were some speedy people running today.  The leaders were about 3 miles in front of me when I was at mile 6.... 

Overall 357 of 3981, Age group 25 of 169, Male, 292 of 2936.  It looks like there was a lot of attrition during the race, thanks to the temps.  My place at each checkpoint - mile 3 - 483, 6 - 441, 9 - 403, 12 - 362, finish - 357, so even though I was fairly steady during the race, I was passing folks most of the race....and being passed by others as well....


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

roxymama said:


> Fantastic time!  Way to go!
> I'm guessing buggered = tired.



My Kiwi friend explained bugger to me with this video...


----------



## Bree

roxymama said:


> Fantastic time!  Way to go!
> I'm guessing buggered = tired.



And it has a WHOLE different meaning if you are from the UK.


----------



## McNs

roxymama said:


> Fantastic time!  Way to go!
> I'm guessing buggered = tired.


Yep



CheapRunnerMike said:


> My Kiwi friend explained bugger to me with this video...


Classic ad, and perfectly sums it up



Bree said:


> And it has a WHOLE different meaning if you are from the UK.


I’m aware of this alternate meaning

ETA, a bit more on the backstory of the use of the phrase in NZ below:
“In 1956 All Black Peter Jones earned himself a place in history, not just for his rugby playing, but for words uttered after a test match win over South Africa's Springboks. Straight after the game, Jones told a radio journalist – in true Kiwi bloke form – 'I'm absolutely buggered.' Jones didn't realise that his words were being broadcast live to the nation, in an era when 'buggered' was not a word to be used in such a public setting. The All Black's victory shielded him from criticism, though it did cause a flap in the halls of the New Zealand Broadcasting Service.”


----------



## natsalways

Quick Half Marathon report from the Hot Cuder Hustle in Green Bay, WI.

Weather was atrocious.  It was 42 degrees, raining, NW wind about 10-15 mph at the start.  

Course winds along the Fox River trail along Green Bay.  It is an out and back and pretty flat, and would have been a gorgeous run on a nicer day.

Run out was not too bad as it was downwind.  At the turnaround I was about 8 mins behind my PR pace, so I decided to kick it in and see if I could make it up.  Rain picked up and running into the wind it was really tough.  Couldn’t quite make it up:finished 2 minutes off my PR at 2:26:54.

Glad it is done!  Last race of the year, so now I will be in maintain mode for the rest of the year: 3 mi Tues/Thurs with 5 or so on the weekend.


----------



## McNs

Race Report - Auckland Marathon

Executive Summary (for those who don't want to read my waffle)

A goal 3:40:00
B goal 3:30:00 (should have changed my A goal to this in hindsight. Trust the Training)
Net time 3:30:09

Waffle
This is my first marathon in 10 years, after 3 consecutive years of the AKL Marathon ('06, '07 & '08). PB came in 2007 with a 3:20:54. Secon kiddo arrived in 2009 ending my marathon running for a few years. Cue forward to 2006 and I had my worst running year for a long time with only 385km under the belt. The start of 2017 I decided to get serious again and this coincided with me discovering this awesome community of people who are as nutty about running as they are about Disney! 2017 saw me run 1760km incuding a half marathon. 2018 goal became 2018km in 2018, I did a half in May and had been contemplating another full, when a work colleague said he had entered. I completed my registration that nught.

For training, I decided to try a Garmin training plan. The advantage of this is it was heart rate based (I live in a hilly area making pace based training challenging) and had the added benefit of being able to send the training plan automatically to my watch. This made it super easy to follow the plan without me having to remember and manage laps during the run, or manually create each workout. The plan was also a good mix of workouts and easy running, and importantly for me had the longer runs on the weekend.

Training went well and I felt good coming in to the weekend. I was pretty sure based on pacing during training 3:30 would be achievable, so that's what I targeted when planning my race execution. I had a "what if" scenario in my head as I knew I could run faster but simply didn't know for how long. The forecast was not looking good for the weekend with rain falling at various points, and rain is my kryptonite... Fortunately the worst of the rain had cleared come Sunday morning, with some light drizzle just before the start. Temps were good at around 15C/60F. Though the rain had stopped the roads were still wet, and in some parts annoyingly slippery. I swear each shoe had picked up 2 gallons of water by the time I got to the end (felt like it anyway...)

I managed a reasonable starting position in the corrals, and it only took 20 seconds to get across the timing mat. The first 5km were solid, taking 24:43 mins (4:57 pace). It was pretty crowded trough but starting to spread out. I wasn't far from the 3:30 pace group so had a bit of a push to catch up. I stayed with them for the next 25km, though should have used them more strategically than I did. First error was deciding they were a bit slow so I ran past them only to discover a bit of a headwind they were sheltering me from. I fell back in to the pack and took the wind shelter where I could. Drink stations were plentiful (about every 4km) and I was following my gel fuelling plan, taking one every 45 mins (where drink stations allowed). 

Everything was going well up until the 34km mark. 5km splits were 24:43, 24:04, 24:53, 23:45, 23:57, 24:48. I started going slower than my planned 5 minute KM pace from 34 onwards, though managed to pull it back a bit for kms 36 & 37. I had forgotten how hard marathons were, and really struggled through 38, 39 & 40 with my slowest taking 5:21. There was an evil headwind at this point. There was a drink station around 39km that had flat Coke - I had been holding out for this one - and had a big gulp of that sugary caffeinated goodness. It did the trick an I was able to start pushing for the last 2km, with a 4:58 followed by a 4:24 heading home. I crossed the line relieved it was over.

The body held up well, I had prepared well for potential wet weather chafing but clearly not enough, as I found out in the shower! 


Spoiler: TMI Alert



The usual bits were well prepared but turns out I can get chafing in my butt crack!



I was really pleased with the result, I left nothing on the course, though I am now curious as to how I can get faster, as I know there is more pace in my legs just not sure how it will translate to endurance. Might need to do some reading or perhaps splash on a @DopeyBadger plan! His website had me coming in at 3:30 based on my May half at the lower end of his plan and a 3:20 for the higher end, so I know it's there somewhere!

No photos yet sorry, phone was double bagged for the run so didn't take any during, and haven't got the event ones yet.

Now to think of my next race!


----------



## SheHulk

roxymama said:


> Fantastic time!  Way to go!
> I'm guessing buggered = tired.


Yeah I didn’t know if buggered was good or bad but I’d be feeling great with that time!


----------



## AntimonyER

Ugh, wake up this morning to a stuffy nose and scratchy throat. NOT what I want the week before my first HM. Although I am hopeful it is a minor illness, as I ran yesterday (my last longish run before the race next weekend) and did fine, normally my first sign of illness is a crummy run with no energy.

Congrats to all those who raced this weekend!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

McNs said:


> Race Report - Auckland Marathon
> 
> Executive Summary (for those who don't want to read my waffle)
> 
> A goal 3:40:00
> B goal 3:30:00 (should have changed my A goal to this in hindsight. Trust the Training)
> Net time 3:30:09
> 
> Waffle
> This is my first marathon in 10 years, after 3 consecutive years of the AKL Marathon ('06, '07 & '08). PB came in 2007 with a 3:20:54. Secon kiddo arrived in 2009 ending my marathon running for a few years. Cue forward to 2006 and I had my worst running year for a long time with only 385km under the belt. The start of 2017 I decided to get serious again and this coincided with me discovering this awesome community of people who are as nutty about running as they are about Disney! 2017 saw me run 1760km incuding a half marathon. 2018 goal became 2018km in 2018, I did a half in May and had been contemplating another full, when a work colleague said he had entered. I completed my registration that nught.
> 
> For training, I decided to try a Garmin training plan. The advantage of this is it was heart rate based (I live in a hilly area making pace based training challenging) and had the added benefit of being able to send the training plan automatically to my watch. This made it super easy to follow the plan without me having to remember and manage laps during the run, or manually create each workout. The plan was also a good mix of workouts and easy running, and importantly for me had the longer runs on the weekend.
> 
> Training went well and I felt good coming in to the weekend. I was pretty sure based on pacing during training 3:30 would be achievable, so that's what I targeted when planning my race execution. I had a "what if" scenario in my head as I knew I could run faster but simply didn't know for how long. The forecast was not looking good for the weekend with rain falling at various points, and rain is my kryptonite... Fortunately the worst of the rain had cleared come Sunday morning, with some light drizzle just before the start. Temps were good at around 15C/60F. Though the rain had stopped the roads were still wet, and in some parts annoyingly slippery. I swear each shoe had picked up 2 gallons of water by the time I got to the end (felt like it anyway...)
> 
> I managed a reasonable starting position in the corrals, and it only took 20 seconds to get across the timing mat. The first 5km were solid, taking 24:43 mins (4:57 pace). It was pretty crowded trough but starting to spread out. I wasn't far from the 3:30 pace group so had a bit of a push to catch up. I stayed with them for the next 25km, though should have used them more strategically than I did. First error was deciding they were a bit slow so I ran past them only to discover a bit of a headwind they were sheltering me from. I fell back in to the pack and took the wind shelter where I could. Drink stations were plentiful (about every 4km) and I was following my gel fuelling plan, taking one every 45 mins (where drink stations allowed).
> 
> Everything was going well up until the 34km mark. 5km splits were 24:43, 24:04, 24:53, 23:45, 23:57, 24:48. I started going slower than my planned 5 minute KM pace from 34 onwards, though managed to pull it back a bit for kms 36 & 37. I had forgotten how hard marathons were, and really struggled through 38, 39 & 40 with my slowest taking 5:21. There was an evil headwind at this point. There was a drink station around 39km that had flat Coke - I had been holding out for this one - and had a big gulp of that sugary caffeinated goodness. It did the trick an I was able to start pushing for the last 2km, with a 4:58 followed by a 4:24 heading home. I crossed the line relieved it was over.
> 
> The body held up well, I had prepared well for potential wet weather chafing but clearly not enough, as I found out in the shower!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TMI Alert
> 
> 
> 
> The usual bits were well prepared but turns out I can get chafing in my butt crack!
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with the result, I left nothing on the course, though I am now curious as to how I can get faster, as I know there is more pace in my legs just not sure how it will translate to endurance. Might need to do some reading or perhaps splash on a @DopeyBadger plan! His website had me coming in at 3:30 based on my May half at the lower end of his plan and a 3:20 for the higher end, so I know it's there somewhere!
> 
> No photos yet sorry, phone was double bagged for the run so didn't take any during, and haven't got the event ones yet.
> 
> Now to think of my next race!



Great race and great recap!  Flat Coke is somehow the greatest thing ever come the last few miles of a race, it is magical stuff.


----------



## Dis5150

AntimonyER said:


> Ugh, wake up this morning to a stuffy nose and scratchy throat. NOT what I want the week before my first HM. Although I am hopeful it is a minor illness, as I ran yesterday (my last longish run before the race next weekend) and did fine, normally my first sign of illness is a crummy run with no energy.
> 
> Congrats to all those who raced this weekend!



Personally, I would start downing Zicam and Emergen-C.


----------



## Dis5150

@LSUlakes I registered for a race! Sad about missing Marathon weekend and want to keep my training up for a marathon in March, then Star Wars Challenge in April. Casa is the first half marathon I ever ran, after the half of a half W&D 2015. 

December 8 - Dis5150 - Casa Half Marathon - (2:40 / N/A)


----------



## jmasgat

McNs said:


> The usual bits were well prepared but turns out I can get chafing in my butt crack!



TMI back at ya.....I use diaper rash cream on long runs, especially in the summer, to deal with very specific chafing in this region.  Works well.

Congrats on your race!


----------



## BikeFan

Marine Corps Marathon race report

Going into this event, I wasn't sure how my legs were going to feel after Baltimore last weekend, as I'd never done marathons so close together before.  Still, leading up to the race, my legs were feeling good and although MCM was just supposed to be a training race for me, on race morning I was seriously considering going all out for this one.  The first few miles ended up curing me of those thoughts, though, as my legs just felt 'heavy' and with the course crowding, it would've required a ton of energy to move up, energy I did not have.  This was the first year the MCM actually tried to enforce waves, with three color-designated waves.  It was a little better than last year, but still very slow and crowded in the first few miles.  By the time we crossed into DC at around Mile 5, I was able to settle into a comfortable pace.  By chance, I came upon another runner I knew, and we caught up for a few miles.  I also saw a local couple who dress up as the Incredibles and always cheer from the same spot on Rock Creek Parkway for MCM and the DC Rock and Roll races - nice to see them out again.  One of the strong positives for this race is the crowd support, which is awesome.  Tons of locals come out with signs or to set up unofficial aid stations ("Whisky for Winners!" was my favorite, though I didn't stop ) and of course thousands of Marines are out, and their support and excitement is over the top.  Lots of military members also run the race, and they get huge cheers from the crowd.  I even spotted teams of runners from the Ukrainian Army, the Royal Navy, and the Norwegian Military Academy, and of course all the U.S. service branches had sent their elite athlete teams, so they were dominating the front of the pack. 

Once I was able to settle into a decent pace, I saw my average was dropping right under 8:00/mile, and going sub-3:30 was possible, but crossing the bridge back into Virginia at about Mile 20, I could feel the fatigue catching up to me.  The final 6 miles I was just trying to limit my losses.  The final .2 is uphill, which is very fitting for a Marine marathon.  I tried my best to "sprint" the final stretch for the huge crowd, but I was pretty cooked by then.  Still, I saw my wife and one of our daughters in the final stretch, which gave me a little extra energy.  This year's medal was similar to last year's, but with an interesting twist - a pop-out finisher's coin!

​
The gold coin in the center is held in place by a magnet but can be popped out if you press on the bottom of it.  It has the MCM logo on the other side.  Overall, this is a great marathon and I recommend it for any runner.  I'm not sure I'd ever do it for time, but it's definitely a cool experience.  

Final time: 3:34:58
Place: 1240 of 27640

On to a very easy run at Wine & Dine, and then hopefully a fast day at Richmond.  Thanks for reading, and happy running to all.


----------



## croach

BikeFan said:


> Marine Corps Marathon race report
> 
> Going into this event, I wasn't sure how my legs were going to feel after Baltimore last weekend, as I'd never done marathons so close together before.  Still, leading up to the race, my legs were feeling good and although MCM was just supposed to be a training race for me, on race morning I was seriously considering going all out for this one.  The first few miles ended up curing me of those thoughts, though, as my legs just felt 'heavy' and with the course crowding, it would've required a ton of energy to move up, energy I did not have.  This was the first year the MCM actually tried to enforce waves, with three color-designated waves.  It was a little better than last year, but still very slow and crowded in the first few miles.  By the time we crossed into DC at around Mile 5, I was able to settle into a comfortable pace.  By chance, I came upon another runner I knew, and we caught up for a few miles.  I also saw a local couple who dress up as the Incredibles and always cheer from the same spot on Rock Creek Parkway for MCM and the DC Rock and Roll races - nice to see them out again.  One of the strong positives for this race is the crowd support, which is awesome.  Tons of locals come out with signs or to set up unofficial aid stations ("Whisky for Winners!" was my favorite, though I didn't stop ) and of course thousands of Marines are out, and their support and excitement is over the top.  Lots of military members also run the race, and they get huge cheers from the crowd.  I even spotted teams of runners from the Ukrainian Army, the Royal Navy, and the Norwegian Military Academy, and of course all the U.S. service branches had sent their elite athlete teams, so they were dominating the front of the pack.
> 
> Once I was able to settle into a decent pace, I saw my average was dropping right under 8:00/mile, and going sub-3:30 was possible, but crossing the bridge back into Virginia at about Mile 20, I could feel the fatigue catching up to me.  The final 6 miles I was just trying to limit my losses.  The final .2 is uphill, which is very fitting for a Marine marathon.  I tried my best to "sprint" the final stretch for the huge crowd, but I was pretty cooked by then.  Still, I saw my wife and one of our daughters in the final stretch, which gave me a little extra energy.  This year's medal was similar to last year's, but with an interesting twist - a pop-out finisher's coin!
> 
> View attachment 361897​
> The gold coin in the center is held in place by a magnet but can be popped out if you press on the bottom of it.  It has the MCM logo on the other side.  Overall, this is a great marathon and I recommend it for any runner.  I'm not sure I'd ever do it for time, but it's definitely a cool experience.
> 
> Final time: 3:34:58
> Place: 1240 of 27640
> 
> On to a very easy run at Wine & Dine, and then hopefully a fast day at Richmond.  Thanks for reading, and happy running to all.



Congrats on your finish! Sweet medal too. That bridge at mile 20 is the worst! Just an empty road right after all the excitement of the mall. Hate it. I hear your race shirt was pretty special this year......


----------



## sky13

TCB in FLA said:


> Welcome back! Haven’t dealt with shin splints myself but they totally sidelined a running friend for weeks. How old are your shoes? Some PT exercises might ward off further pain.



Thanks - that might be one reason! I was just thinking the other day that I've had my running shoes a while (did the DLP half in them last year - I do have two pairs that I alternate though). Didn't realise quite how long I've had them, probably because I didn't run that much in them the first half of the year.

Time to get a new pair I think!



tidefan said:


> I used to have a bad problem with shin splints before I knew much about running.  Best suggestion I ever had was to go to the local running store (Trak Shak BHM - shout out) and have my gait analyzed.  They put me in a moderate stability shoe (Saucony Guides) and I haven't had shin splints in over 6 years (knock on wood...)



I agree that gait analysis is great! But my current running shoe type was from a gait analysis a couple of years ago and worked really well for me until earlier this month. Wonder if my gait has changed...

On the upside there's now a new running store that I think does gait analysis (they have a treadmill at least but haven't asked specifically about gait analysis) within running distance of my place, so I could potentially run there and see what they suggest too.



jmasgat said:


> Consider a stretching exercise. One good one is to kneel on the floor and then sit back on your heels. It stretches out the top of your feet, too.  And if you lean back on your hands, you can get the quads.  It's one of my post-run go-to's.



Yeah I think I might need to add in more stretching too. Must admit I've been lazy for the last couple of years and not stretching that much (or sometimes at all) before/after runs...


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> Yeah, I know, nobody agrees with me..


I do. Well, I wouldn't go so far as to use the "hate" word - I'm mostly ambivalent about his choice of pastime. I just don't have any interest in it, and don't get any enjoyment from it. Public shaming just isn't my jam.



PaDisneyCouple said:


> I'm DH, and I overpronate with narrow feet.  Saving a couple still in the box Brooks Adrenaline 14's because they're the last version that fit and didn't give me blisters.  The 18's with their new upper seem to trap the heat and give me blisters, despite (or because) I had to go up 1/2 a size.  I bought a pair of Ghost 11s, since they fit my feet like the Adrenaline's used to.  Threw in a pair of Spenco Total Support insoles since they're a neutral shoe.  Anybody else wear Ghost and over pronate?  Looking for other thoughts as to insoles that would support.
> Today was run #2 in the Ghost 11s for me, and 2 for 2, they feel pretty good.  I don't think I'll have to change my insole plan, but wanted to see what others have done.


Finding the right shoe is a constant struggle for me and I need a very specific amount and quality of support for moderate overpronation. Training for my first marathon, nothing was working, so I gave up, threw a pair of CurrexSole insoles into an old pair of Ghost 7s, and it worked out. It's definitely worth a try!


----------



## BikeFan

croach said:


> Congrats on your finish! Sweet medal too. That bridge at mile 20 is the worst! Just an empty road right after all the excitement of the mall. Hate it. I hear your race shirt was pretty special this year......


​Ha!  It was . . . different, that's for sure!  Here's the 2018 shirt, along with last year's "salmon" shirt, which drew a few rants on social media.  Those MCM folks don't mind pushing a few boundaries!  There was even one sign I saw on course making fun of the shirt - something like "You run better than the 2018 MCM shirt looks" or similar - it was late in the race and my brain had race fog!

And yeah, the bridge back into VA is a special kind of heck - so desolate, and exposed to the wind, etc.  Luckily, the support in Crystal City is top-notch, to get you through the final miles.

How'd it go for you, @tigger536?  Hope you had a great race!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Good morning folks! How often do you run a race on a "open" course? If you have, do you find traffic to be a issue?

ATTQOTD: We used to have a local half that was somewhat open. Certain parts of the course would be open to traffic, but the roads were rarely traveled except for locals so not much of a problem. Saturday I was on my bike leading the race kinda like a pace car deal. Well the course had a lot of u-turns and on one of them I was paying attention to a road that turns onto the road we were on before the turn since its a highway. Well as I start to turn the 1st place runner yells "CAR CAR CAR!!!". Slammed on my brakes right as the car cruises on by. That was a close one! I think if he did not warn me it would have been way to close, either a ditch the bike or hit the car type deal. I suggested to my buddy that next year we look into having volunteers at the major roads to direct traffic to avoid this situation. Also a little my fault for not making sure a car was not coming from behind. Lesson learned.

In other news, I am finally starting to get over my cold. Thought I could get a good run in this weekend and it was going well until mile 8. I suddenly felt really weak and sat for a minute or two. Tried to run a few times and it was a no go. Very long walk back to my truck. It was a fail of a long run for me. 

Last announcement: It's Bama week!! Top 5 match up at night in Baton Rouge! The cajun microwave is pulled out of storage, the hype has been building for a week already! Its going to be a wild day Saturday. Looks like I will need to arrive on campus around 4 or 5 AM to secure my tailgate spot. I will discuss more as part of the Friday Fun Day question. Bama fans, lets have fun this week. I know its unlikely we will win, but I would have lost a lot of money so far if you would have told me we would be at the spot we are at now lol. GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Good morning folks! How often do you run a race on a "open" course? If you have, do you find traffic to be a issue?



I just did one this fall on an open course in Amish country, Ohio.  There were more horse and buggy's than motor vehicles but there were a few.  Intersections had police but the course itself was pretty rural and the cars were pretty respectful of the runners.

A lot of the 5Ks around here are on roads that are half open with traffic restricted to only one way.  All the cities provide off duty cops so their presence keeps the traffic under control.


----------



## tigger536

@BikeFan Congrats on your race! Great job! Sorry we missed you after, but you finished a bit before me, lol.  I had a great race.  I wasn't looking to PR since I had already done that the week before.  My only goal was to beat last year's MCM and I beat it by 20 minutes! 4:30:58.  I wish I had realized I was going to be that close to 4:30 - I could have maybe gotten it under that, lol.  Great course and course support as always.  I'll be back next year, maybe for the odd shirt trifecta? (I have the salmon one too.)


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Most longer local races around here are not on closed roads.  I have run three or four 10K, three 5M, one 10M, and six or seven HM all on shared roads.  Never had a problem with traffic.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Good morning folks! How often do you run a race on a "open" course? If you have, do you find traffic to be a issue?


I don’t think I ever have.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Good morning folks! How often do you run a race on a "open" course? If you have, do you find traffic to be a issue?



Triathlons, like all the time.  Also anything that is a smaller race not costing hundreds of dollars...shutting down roads costs a lot of money.  I have almost been hit a few times during races.  I have been known to get angry and pound my fist on someone's vehicle after they have nearly hit me.

Scary moment for you on the bike Jerry!  Glad the lead guy spotted the car in time...


----------



## SheHulk

BikeFan said:


> View attachment 361904​Ha!  It was . . . different, that's for sure!  Here's the 2018 shirt, along with last year's "salmon" shirt, which drew a few rants on social media.  Those MCM folks don't mind pushing a few boundaries!  There was even one sign I saw on course making fun of the shirt - something like "You run better than the 2018 MCM shirt looks" or similar - it was late in the race and my brain had race fog!
> 
> And yeah, the bridge back into VA is a special kind of heck - so desolate, and exposed to the wind, etc.  Luckily, the support in Crystal City is top-notch, to get you through the final miles.
> 
> How'd it go for you, @tigger536?  Hope you had a great race!


I... don't know how to feel about this shirt.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Good morning folks! How often do you run a race on a "open" course? If you have, do you find traffic to be a issue?



The Tuna Run, which I've run twice, is on completely open roads (primarily two lane rural roads) with signage informing drivers to be aware of runners on the roads.  I've never had an issue with traffic during the races.  Most drivers are very courteous and will move over if there's no oncoming traffic.  There are always a few that cut it too close for comfort and I make sure I'm ready to run a few pace on the shoulder when they come along.  The most disruptive thing I've had happen was an oncoming tractor trailer on a busy stretch of state highway blow my hat off.  Just had to double back and retrieve it, no harm done.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: Never ran on open roads, but drove by one one time, on a busy road with the sun rising in the driver's eyes... I did not envy those runners, I imagine quite a few close calls that day.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I can't think of any race I've run that was open to traffic. But I've seen cars try to enter a closed course, anyway, more than once!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I haven’t run a race that was open to traffic


----------



## gjramsey

camaker said:


> The Tuna Run, which I've run twice, is on completely open roads (primarily two lane rural roads) with signage informing drivers to be aware of runners on the roads.  I've never had an issue with traffic during the races.  Most drivers are very courteous and will move over if there's no oncoming traffic.  There are always a few that cut it too close for comfort and I make sure I'm ready to run a few pace on the shoulder when they come along.



I have done Texas Independent Relay, Ragnar Austin, and Capital to Coast, and this pretty much sums up my experience as well.    The Capitol to Coast is the one where I felt the most in danger during the late night/sunrise run, when my Tracer 360 Vest seemed to be a homing beacon to the on-coming cars until around 100 yards when they would finally move over, but I was ready to head in the bushes, if needed.


----------



## natsalways

ATTQOTD: We have a charity 5k each year which is open but it is a really small town with minimum traffic.  There is a road crossing which is a little dicey but the police chief does a great job of ensuring safe and timely passage.

I also did the Abraham Lincoln Half Marathon last year, which is open for part of the course.  The course organizers and local authorities did a good job making sure runners and cars didn’t collide, but I do think it added about 3 mins to my time, which was nevertheless a PR.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I've only done one race that was open to traffic, Wrightsville Beach Half Marathon this year.  It also runs alongside the full marathon, but I don't remember where exactly we were sharing the course, so not sure if they had the same issues.  We did quite a few miles within a neighborhood in Wilmington, and there were cars driving through.  It was...interesting.  Later on, we had to cross a busy intersection.  They did have officers controlling traffic, but I witnessed someone get angry and blow through the intersection while there were runners nearby- definitely could have ended badly.


----------



## Chaitali

I've done a couple races where the roads weren't closed.  They were not crowded and there wasn't a lot of traffic on those roads in the morning so it was fine but still made me a little nervous.  There is one local 10k where the road is busy and they close one lane but leave one lane open for cars.  That made me really nervous!


----------



## LdyStormy76

natsalways said:


> I also did the Abraham Lincoln Half Marathon last year, which is open for part of the course.  The course organizers and local authorities did a good job making sure runners and cars didn’t collide, but I do think it added about 3 mins to my time, which was nevertheless a PR.



Is this the one in Springfield, IL?  If so, what did you think of the course?  It is on my short list of possibilities for my spring half even though I would have to travel for it.  Most of the early spring ones in my area are one of the two weekends that I'm on vacation.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I've never ran on an open course that I can remember...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: That sounds scary! I haven't and don't think I'd like to run an open course.


----------



## tidefan

ATTQOTD:  Actually, the open course doesn't bother me as much as does running on concrete vs. asphalt.  My 12-miler on Saturday, I decided to veer off of the Riverwalk (an asphalt paved trail) and run through campus and town (on mostly concrete sidewalks) and boy, can my legs tell the difference...


----------



## roxymama

BikeFan said:


> View attachment 361904​Ha!  It was . . . different, that's for sure!  Here's the 2018 shirt, along with last year's "salmon" shirt, which drew a few rants on social media.  Those MCM folks don't mind pushing a few boundaries!  There was even one sign I saw on course making fun of the shirt - something like "You run better than the 2018 MCM shirt looks" or similar - it was late in the race and my brain had race fog!
> 
> And yeah, the bridge back into VA is a special kind of heck - so desolate, and exposed to the wind, etc.  Luckily, the support in Crystal City is top-notch, to get you through the final miles.
> 
> How'd it go for you, @tigger536?  Hope you had a great race!



Are those mock turtlenecks???  shudders...I hate all turtleneck type collars.  Feel like I'm being strangled.
It would be pretty funny to be one of the guys predominantly displayed on the shirt though.

ATTQOTD:  Lots of local 5ks will have cars waiting to cross the course and volunteers or police officers will wave them through when gaps in the runners happen.  I feel like it's always my luck that cars are going across as I'm approaching which is annoying to have to play the "I trust this volunteer" game.

Side story/Soap Box:  I once turned into my neighborhood in my car like normal after work this summer.  No signs or barricades or volunteers or people anywhere.  And as I go further down my street I notice my road closed off.  And a lady yells "You're on a race course, you have to get off!!!"  Real mean and surley.  And I said..."there was no road closures, you should post some people down there" and asked her what race and when it started.  It was starting in like 45 min, for a school nearby.  So a local 5k in my neighborhood, on my street, by my house, and I don't know about it????  And it's not on the village website. Or posted at the running stores.  Or on any local running site.  Just the school's facebook page. So...whoever is in charge of advertising just failed and whoever is in charge of informing residents just failed too.    End soapbox rant.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: My last race in Oregon had 5 miles on an open road and only one part of it was really terrible. Two lanes, traffic, we had to run on the white line on the side and one misstep would send you tumbling down a hill. Plus I was trying to pass people. The only plus side was, it allowed people to follow us and cheer us on. So good for crowd support in an otherwise desolate area.


----------



## natsalways

LdyStormy76 said:


> Is this the one in Springfield, IL?  If so, what did you think of the course?  It is on my short list of possibilities for my spring half even though I would have to travel for it.  Most of the early spring ones in my area are one of the two weekends that I'm on vacation.


I really enjoyed the course.  Where I run in Wisconsin is very flat, and there are a few small hills, so that made it a bit of a challenge, but the race hits a lot of the historic features of the area, including a stretch through Lincoln’s homestead and a run past his tomb.  There is a Civil War re-enactment group that comes out at the start to launch the race with muskets, and it ends at the old statehouse.  For a history buff like me it was excellent.

Conditions last year were pretty good. It was about 40 at race time and we did have some sprinkles during the day, but it was tolerable.  It is one of the better supported races (outside of Disney) that I’ve run in terms of pre-and post-race activities etc.

I would plan a day just touring: there’s  plenty to see and do.  We weren’t even able to get over to the Lincoln library, which I heard is a great attraction in itself.  Altogether recommended.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Every local race around here is open course. Usually they have police at the busy crossing but when I ran the 10k I was the last runner (11 people total in that race ) and everyone was gone from the course and I had to stop and wait for traffic and cross by myself. I did a half marathon in a town about 100 miles away from here and it was half open. Aside from getting lost in the 10k (people at turns were gone and no road markings) I haven't had any trouble with an open course. Glad things turned out well for you @LSUlakes! That sounds scary!


----------



## whaler8

@LSUlakes - Just been lurking here most of the summer/fall. Can you add me to the list of races for this weekend?
I will be running the NYC Marathon on 11/4 Goal = 5:15


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: The half I just ran earlier this month on Jekyll Island, GA had parts of the course on an open road. They were very short and they had set up cones and just told us to stay on the inside of the cones. Very little traffic that day so it wasn't an issue.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Good morning folks! How often do you run a race on a "open" course? If you have, do you find traffic to be a issue?


ATTQOTD: My last race had open roads. You just have to keep an eye out for traffic. Kinda like a normal training run...


----------



## SarahDisney

Now that I have 5 seconds of calm in my life ...
NYC Marathon Runners: (@Wendy98, @cburnett11, @whaler8, and anyone else I may be forgetting)
I am volunteering at number pickup on Friday from expo open until 2. Will probably be browsing the expo and/or harassing the people at the runDisney booth for an hour or two after that.
I'll be at finish line baggage on Sunday, also until 2. After that I'll either be near mile 26 or somewhere else in Manhattan, depending on if anyone from my Facebook running group needs anything.
If you see me, say hi! Once I figure out what I'm wearing, I'll post it here so that I'm easier to spot.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jmasgat said:


> TMI back at ya.....I use diaper rash cream on long runs, especially in the summer, to deal with very specific chafing in this region.  Works well.
> 
> Congrats on your race!


Is diaper rash cream better or equal to vaseline for long runs?  I've found that vaseline works well for me on long runs, but as I want to reduce/minimize/avoid any chafing whatsoever in the marathon, I'm open to testing out something else that may work even better.


----------



## BikeFan

tigger536 said:


> @BikeFan Congrats on your race! Great job! Sorry we missed you after, but you finished a bit before me, lol.  I had a great race.  I wasn't looking to PR since I had already done that the week before.  My only goal was to beat last year's MCM and I beat it by 20 minutes! 4:30:58.  I wish I had realized I was going to be that close to 4:30 - I could have maybe gotten it under that, lol.  Great course and course support as always.  I'll be back next year, maybe for the odd shirt trifecta? (I have the salmon one too.)



Wow, solid run for you after last week!  Well done!  

I don't know about next year, but I hope the shirt is better.  I know they can make nice shirts - I'm a local so I see them all the time.  I want something I can actually wear in public!


----------



## GreatLakes

Sleepless Knight said:


> Is diaper rash cream better or equal to vaseline for long runs?  I've found that vaseline works well for me on long runs, but as I want to reduce/minimize/avoid any chafing whatsoever in the marathon, I'm open to testing out something else that may work even better.



Diaper rash cream that contains zinc-oxide?  That is used for drying and I would think would cause chafing, not prevent it.  I use Aquafore for long runs to prevent chaffing.

Diaper rash creme is very good for drying out blisters, the higher the zinc-oxide percentage the better.


----------



## DustyWA

ATTQOTD:  My first open course race in years was during a half marathon a couple of weeks ago.  For the most part, the course went along side streets, so it wasn't really an issue.  The only concern I had was that the course had to cross the main thoroughfare TWICE just outside the city limits where the speed limit increases to 50.  They had state troopers directing traffic, so it wasn't really an issue and went a lot smoother than I anticipated.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Sleepless Knight said:


> Is diaper rash cream better or equal to vaseline for long runs?



My experience is that diaper rash cream is better after a run to sooth chafing and/or heat rash. I go with Body Glide for the run since it's easier to apply and doesn't stain.

ATTQOTD: Most of the local 5Ks are on open courses on streets with not much traffic, so its not a problem. The last 5K I did had an out and back section with cones on the yellow line. On the 'back' portion, it was unclear what to do: stay to the left of the cones with the 'out' runners, or stay to the right and block both lanes. I believe the intention was all runners stay in one lane and leave the other for traffic. It may have been mentioned in the pre-race announcements but they had audio problems and they were mostly indecipherable.  Think Charlie Brown's teacher.

Rocket City Marathon crosses some busy streets, but they are all manned with police officers. I feel bad holding up traffic. The drivers are thinking 'Wow, how slow is that guy running?'


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  Running on open roads?   Yes and no.

A lot of events I sign up for are on the smaller side.   Road closures can happen but orange cones are our friends too.   The half marathon in Ashland, VA  has many miles in a rural setting and I first learned how runners work together to shout "Car" to help others.  Even at OBX Marathon, we ran on the shoulder of an active 2 lane highway.   Thankfully we were protected by the army of orange cones.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

GreatLakes said:


> Diaper rash cream that contains zinc-oxide?  That is used for drying and I would think would cause chafing, not prevent it.  I use Aquafore for long runs to prevent chaffing.
> 
> Diaper rash creme is very good for drying out blisters, the higher the zinc-oxide percentage the better.


Sounds like a better option for after the race then.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My experience is that diaper rash cream is better after a run to sooth chafing and/or heat rash. I go with Body Glide for the run since it's easier to apply and doesn't stain.


I'll stick with body glide and vaseline then.  They've yet to really fail me.


----------



## Slogger

Atlantic City Marathon October 21st

Dear Atlantic City Marathon,

It's not you, it's me.   I was interested in getting to know you in April of 2016 after you enticed with me thoughts of a fast, flat half marathon course, nice weather, great after party, and fun.   You didn't mention anything about it being cold or windy during my get to know you visit and I left feeling let down.   35 degree temperatures, 40 mph wind gusting to 60 was not in the race brochure. 

But you wooed me back again.   Come celebrate your 60th Anniversary on the historic Boardwalk, run a fun, flat, and fast marathon course in perfect October weather, experience a great after party, and see Atlantic City shine in all her glory.   So your vendor had a mix up with the shirts and you have to mail them out to the runners at a later date.   No problem.
So the weather changed overnight and dropped over 20 degrees.   Hey I've had worse.   Cooler weather meant a lot less crowd support.   That's okay, I don't need signs, DJs, or beer stops at every corner.    Well the beer stops would be nice, but again, not going to let that drag me down.   A five minute jog through a tunnel on the course that blocks all GPS signals and messes up my distance and pace?   No worries, I've got an excellent pacer keeping us on track.   And the tunnel was a nice break from the wind.

I really enjoyed the Boardwalk, the friendly and frequent water stops, the volunteers, the pacers, the 60th Anniversary medal, and the afterparty.   I enjoyed seeing first timers get to the finish line and celebrate their accomplishment.   I also enjoyed nailing my projected pace through the first 13.1 miles and not even breaking a sweat or feeling tired.    I enjoyed the numerous steps and benches that were available to lay on during the final miles of the course.   I don't think I enjoyed the mysterious pain that swept through my lower back and right hip that made running and even walking excruciating starting at mile 17.   That's not your fault, and it was nice of so many people to come up and ask me if I was okay.   Do you think my response of "I'm okay, I'll finish" was too gruff?  Glad I stopped to help others during running events, because apparently I was the one looking like I was in distress today.

I don't think I enjoyed watching my pacing, my PR, and my positivity go down the drain.   4:52:59 was not even close to the goal I set 6 months ago when I signed up for this race.
But the pacing and pain issues are on me.  I will get stronger and do better in the future.

So here's the thing and there's no way around it.   For some reason you continue to invite your friend Mr. Wind to our running dates.
Mr. Breeze would have been nice.
Ms. Gentle Tradewind at the beach would have been okay.
But Mr. All-Day-Wind-Machine blowing 25 mph to 40+ mph gusts that sent sand, debris, signage, and small children all over the place was a bit too much.   One time I'm pretty sure I was running forward and ended up moving backwards into a nasty headwind.   Hope one of the Race Photo people captured that Kodak moment.
It seems like there is not enough room for me in this relationship given your infatuation with all things wind related. 
I'm going to take my slice of pizza at the finish line and start seeing other races in other towns. 
It's really for the best. 

Wishing you happiness and no hard feelings.
Your friend,

Slogger


----------



## jmasgat

@Slogger Best race breakup ever!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I nominate @Slogger for the most entertaining post of the year!

I see you have Myrtle Beach listed for 2019. Be prepared for more wind. At least the course is more or less a loop, so you get equal amounts of head and tail wind. Unfortunately the year I did it (it was in February then), the tail wind kicked in from mile 18 to the finish.

It seems like a common theme that races with Island/Beach/Ocean/Gulf/Bay in the name tend to be windy, at least on the east coast.


----------



## Kazrak

ATTQOTD: Closest I've ever gotten to an open course was a couple "Walk for Wishes" runs that involved one crossing of a not-busy street.  (The return route went through an underpass.)  I have been on runs on trails/paths that were shared with cyclists and uninvolved pedestrians, but that's not the same as sharing it with cars.


----------



## garneska

So I need to start trail running now. Was planning on a state park on Saturday until I saw a trail race near where my folks live, so I signed up for 15k at Serenbe.  I was planning on 10 miles on the trail so I get a supported trail run.  It was convenient as I needed to go to my folks this weekend anyways.  It seems all those trail runs right now have been races, however am not trying to kill it this time. Just want to enjoy the trail.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Are those mock turtlenecks???  shudders...I hate all turtleneck type collars.  Feel like I'm being strangled.



Yes, they are. I hate my MCM shirt. The design is wonderful, but I only wore it once because of the mock neck. 



Sleepless Knight said:


> Sounds like a better option for after the race then.
> 
> I'll stick with body glide and vaseline then.  They've yet to really fail me.



Chamois Butter works great too


----------



## PkbaughAR

ATTQOTD: All my races have been on closed courses, greenway’s, trails, etc. except for the celebration 10K this past Saturday. There were cones, lots of cones, and several officers directing traffic and helping at many intersections. But then there were unmanned intersections where the cars ended up inside our running lane of cones, with 5K walkers, and 10K runners  It was odd to say the least, but thankfully not really dangerous.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: The Golden Gate bridge and most of San Francisco was open but there were a lot of cones and police officers to direct traffic.  Explains the 5am start!

@McNs I've always wanted to visit New Zealand, even before _The Lord of the Rings_. It looks gorgeous.  Also, all those tourist posters in Murray's office from _Flight of the Conchords_ didn't hurt!


----------



## McNs

jmasgat said:


> TMI back at ya.....I use diaper rash cream on long runs, especially in the summer, to deal with very specific chafing in this region.  Works well.
> 
> Congrats on your race!


Thanks 

I used an aerosol called Trislide - it worked really well on the areas I had applied it to. The aerosol bit means it is cold going on though, plus there is the whole directional spraying challenge. It is more hygenic than a stick though so it has that going for it... Main learning though is there is another area that needs managing on super long runs!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Good morning folks! How often do you run a race on a "open" course? If you have, do you find traffic to be a issue?
> 
> ATTQOTD: We used to have a local half that was somewhat open. Certain parts of the course would be open to traffic, but the roads were rarely traveled except for locals so not much of a problem. Saturday I was on my bike leading the race kinda like a pace car deal. Well the course had a lot of u-turns and on one of them I was paying attention to a road that turns onto the road we were on before the turn since its a highway. Well as I start to turn the 1st place runner yells "CAR CAR CAR!!!". Slammed on my brakes right as the car cruises on by. That was a close one! I think if he did not warn me it would have been way to close, either a ditch the bike or hit the car type deal. I suggested to my buddy that next year we look into having volunteers at the major roads to direct traffic to avoid this situation. Also a little my fault for not making sure a car was not coming from behind. Lesson learned.
> 
> In other news, I am finally starting to get over my cold. Thought I could get a good run in this weekend and it was going well until mile 8. I suddenly felt really weak and sat for a minute or two. Tried to run a few times and it was a no go. Very long walk back to my truck. It was a fail of a long run for me.
> 
> Last announcement: It's Bama week!! Top 5 match up at night in Baton Rouge! The cajun microwave is pulled out of storage, the hype has been building for a week already! Its going to be a wild day Saturday. Looks like I will need to arrive on campus around 4 or 5 AM to secure my tailgate spot. I will discuss more as part of the Friday Fun Day question. Bama fans, lets have fun this week. I know its unlikely we will win, but I would have lost a lot of money so far if you would have told me we would be at the spot we are at now lol. GEAUX TIGERS!


The Waiheke Island Half Marathon is on open roads. They do stop traffic at the start, and as it is lso the road that goes to the ferry to the mainland some locals get a bit tetchy with the delay. Fortunately traffic isn't really an issue though and there is room to run and have cars go past.

Your last announcement made zero sense to me but I'm guessing it is football related???



dis_or_dat said:


> ATTQOTD: The Golden Gate bridge and most of San Francisco was open but there were a lot of cones and police officers to direct traffic.  Explains the 5am start!
> 
> @McNs I've always wanted to visit New Zealand, even before _The Lord of the Rings_. It looks gorgeous.  Also, all those tourist posters in Murray's office from _Flight of the Conchords_ didn't hurt!



It's a pretty cool place to live but sooo faaaar from everywhere. We (me, Mrs McN and kiddos) are not good at making the most of what we have here as our holidays have been to the USA for the last 5 years! In saying that nature travels aren't really our style, we all love Disney and Mrs McN is an expert shopper, so the US fits our vacation style well...

Conchords is terrific but sometimes the caricatures of the three Kiwi's is a little close to reality...


----------



## MissLiss279

*Columbia* *Gorge* *Marathon* *Report* (10/21/18)

Beautiful!! Fall colors were out. Race officials said it was the best weather they’ve had in the 10 years they have run the race. Started in the mid-40s, highs in the low 70s and sunny.

The marathon started about 2.5 miles from the finish line (the half started and finished at the same location). The first 4.5 miles were on an old road that is only open to foot/bike traffic - very scenic with lots of trees for shade, but also many areas to view the gorge. There were also a couple of tunnels on this section! The next 8 miles took you to the turn around and was on an open road. The race officials did make sure to tell us to run against traffic and that that this wasn’t a heavily trafficked road. There were some cars. Most were very respectful of the runners and would slow down and scoot over. There was at least one car who apparently was not happy we were running on their road because they did not slow down or scoot over too much even though there was plenty of room to do so and no oncoming traffic. This course also had uphills that were 2-3 miles long with maybe about 700 ft elevation gain for the longest uphill. The plus was that this was an out and back course, so anything you ran up, you would also get to run down. 

I really enjoyed this  race. It was a little short by my watch/footpod - 25.7 miles. This course is also not a BQ qualifier. I think I heard because traffic may not be stopped at some road crossings??? There were people stopping traffic at the turnaround and the one big road that we crossed, but I did hear from  friends that they about were stopped at one crossing to let cars go. 

Ran with some friends for this race. @LSUlakes my time was 5:12:06.


----------



## MissLiss279

*Kansas* *Rails*-*to*-*Trails* *Extravaganza* *50k* *Report* (10/27/18)

I had signed up for this race a while ago because I had a pretty good discount for it, I knew lots of people running it, and I’ve wanted to run a 50k; however, I wasn’t sure if I would actually run it - it was the week after I ran a marathon which was the week after an ‘A’ effort half marathon, and it was homecoming (and the opposite direction of the football game). When the game time was announced that it was a late 7pm game, I thought that I might be able to do both! After my marathon, I was feeling pretty good, so I thought I would give it a shot. 

The weather was looking to be pretty good. It was going to start out cool and then warmup to low 70s (kind of hot for running). The course was mainly on a crushed limestone path, a Rails-to-Trails path that was really well maintained, hard packed, with no large rocks. The race started in Ottawa, KS and was on a paved portion of the trail for 3-4 miles (out and back) in town before heading south. The trail was very pretty heading through trees that over hung the trail and provided shade. There were two manned aid stations - the first one you hit twice, once on your way out and then on your way back in, the second was at the turnaround for the 50k.

I made a pit stop at the first aid station, and then I ran too fast for 4 miles to catch up with a couple of friends - I knew this was not a good idea, but I couldn’t stop myself. The last section of trail before the turnaround was more exposed with not as much shade and the sun was more directly overhead and it was getting pretty warm. With about 7 miles to go I started to take short walk breaks at every mile. My heart rate had gotten pretty high for a bit, and then once I took that first walk break, I just couldn’t stop myself from taking short ones each mile. The sun was more in line with the trail, so there wasn’t as much shade on the way in, but at least it was at our back and not in our face.

I was able to finish in 5:52:09, which was under the 6 hours I was hoping for!

I ate a little bit, got in the car, drove 2 hours to my house for a quick shower, and then drove another 2 hours to my football game. I got there right after kickoff, but right before our first touchdown!

This race also offered a half, full, and 100k for the first time this year, as well as their normal 50k, 50 mile, and 100 mile races. If you’re looking for your first Ultra or a relatively ‘easy’ Ultra, I would definitely recommend this race. Very flat and not technical.


----------



## apdebord

FFigawi said:


> Yes, they are. I hate my MCM shirt. The design is wonderful, but I only wore it once because of the mock neck.



My husband HATES turtlenecks, so he took his MCM shirt to a tailor and had them put in a zipper to make it a quarter-zip. Now he wears it all the time!


----------



## TheHamm

*ATTQOTD (Monday):*

I have had one shared course, and I had no idea it was shared, and I am still not convinced it was supposed to be!  6/10km were through neighborhoods, and there were plenty of people trying to get in and out of their house.  I live in a town that shuts down roads all the time so I get it, it is annoying and people do not plan.  However, there were several inconsiderate drivers that almost took out runners, which would be the main reason I would recommend the course with reservations.
*
Follow up on previous QOTD:*
As I typed I was going to run the full 10 miles as my weekend plan, I felt a bit more like I had to do it.  Guilt? Accountability?  I do not know, but it worked.  It may have been an easy out question for LSUlakes, it was not an easy out for me.

I did join the local running store's 7am group run and enjoyed it!  I ran for 4 miles with a lovely woman who pushed my pace a bit more than I expected, but then I had to veer off route to find a restroom.  I eyed her jacket and wish I had asked her about it so I could get my own, it was light weight, good for our sprinkling rain, and had a hole to check her watch.  I hope to find one for myself via the amazing internet.
The run also renewed my need for redundant measurements.  I often use my watch and runkeeper for reasons I cannot explain.  I pushed the button on my watch while trying to relayer and deleted the run data   My attempt to do simple addition as I knew when I paused the distance before it was deleted really did not go well as I was trying to not be lost.   I almost forgot to use the phone when we set off, so it was about a quarter mile off.  Does anyone else use two measurement devices?  Please let me know I am not totally off my rocker.
I am home for exactly 2 more weekends in 2018 so I have limited chances for a do-over, but I am glad I tried the group run!


----------



## JeffW

McNs said:


> It's a pretty cool place to live but sooo faaaar from everywhere. We (me, Mrs McN and kiddos) are not good at making the most of what we have here as our holidays have been to the USA for the last 5 years! In saying that nature travels aren't really our style, we all love Disney and Mrs McN is an expert shopper, so the US fits our vacation style well...


But you are SO close to Fiji!    (I will now spend the rest of the day wishing I could go back...)


----------



## michigandergirl

Sleepless Knight said:


> Is diaper rash cream better or equal to vaseline for long runs?  I've found that vaseline works well for me on long runs, but as I want to reduce/minimize/avoid any chafing whatsoever in the marathon, I'm open to testing out something else that may work even better.



I use TriSlide - works great!!


----------



## jennamfeo

TheHamm said:


> I often use my watch and runkeeper for reasons I cannot explain.


I also use both my Garmin and Runkeeper. I use both because Runkeeper has been there from my very first run so it has almost 6 years worth of data on it. I can't just drop that loyalty. Plus I like to hear the cues in my ear.


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> Yes, they are. I hate my MCM shirt. The design is wonderful, but I only wore it once because of the mock neck.



There should be a club for people that hate the marine corps shirt. 

Conversation that should have happened

"hey you know what,  nobody gives out technical mock turtleneck race shirts,
maybe we could do that, it could be a competitive differentiator"

"No Stan, no one is doing it because its stupid.  Stupid is not a competitive differentiator"​"Maybe we could give out an extra surprise that people would actually want at the finish?"

" Huzzah Stan! beverages all around"​


----------



## roxymama

IamTrike said:


> There should be a club for people that hate the marine corps shirt.
> 
> Conversation that should have happened
> 
> "hey you know what,  nobody gives out technical mock turtleneck race shirts,
> maybe we could do that, it could be a competitive differentiator"
> 
> "No Stan, no one is doing it because its stupid.  Stupid is not a competitive differentiator"​"Maybe we could give out an extra surprise that people would actually want at the finish?"
> 
> " Huzzah Stan! beverages all around"​



Wait until next year when Stan brings "puffy sleeves" to the table!


----------



## Wendy98

SarahDisney said:


> Now that I have 5 seconds of calm in my life ...
> NYC Marathon Runners: (@Wendy98, @cburnett11, @whaler8, and anyone else I may be forgetting)
> I am volunteering at number pickup on Friday from expo open until 2. Will probably be browsing the expo and/or harassing the people at the runDisney booth for an hour or two after that.
> I'll be at finish line baggage on Sunday, also until 2. After that I'll either be near mile 26 or somewhere else in Manhattan, depending on if anyone from my Facebook running group needs anything.
> If you see me, say hi! Once I figure out what I'm wearing, I'll post it here so that I'm easier to spot.



I will probably hit the expo late Friday afternoon (flight gets in around 2).  I remember bib pickup being pretty efficient.  I will look around briefly, but not too long (after just doing Chicago, I feel bad forcing dh to spend time at an expo, especially when it is a 48 hour trip).  I look like a runner (always wearing running shoes and GPS watch) and will have a non-running, bored dh (well, he is always looking for free beer samples at race expos).

I don't check a bag and opt for the super cool poncho.  I don't know where bag check is, but remember it being a ridiculous hike to get out of Central Park and then dumped onto the road.  If I see it on my way out and have any wits about me, I will look for you!  My mind is crazy foggy after a race.

I start at 9:50 and hoping to be under 3:10.  IDK, there are some pains going on... (an especially annoying one in my glute/butt).


----------



## FFigawi

apdebord said:


> My husband HATES turtlenecks, so he took his MCM shirt to a tailor and had them put in a zipper to make it a quarter-zip. Now he wears it all the time!



Genius!


----------



## jmasgat

In the minority re: MCM mock-T.  I got one for the 10k that I wear in the winter. It's great.  It's brushed on the inside, so warm.  The mock T keeps the wind off my neck.  It has become a go-to shirt for runs in the 20's.


----------



## IamTrike

roxymama said:


> Wait until next year when Stan brings "puffy sleeves" to the table!



Okay I would probably wear a pirate-ish puffy sleeved shirt.  



Wendy98 said:


> I don't check a bag and opt for the super cool poncho.  I don't know where bag check is, but remember it being a ridiculous hike to get out of Central Park and then dumped onto the road.  If I see it on my way out and have any wits about me, I will look for you!  My mind is crazy foggy after a race.


  Those poncho's are outstanding.


----------



## BikeFan

jmasgat said:


> In the minority re: MCM mock-T.  I got one for the 10k that I wear in the winter. It's great.  It's brushed on the inside, so warm.  The mock T keeps the wind off my neck.  It has become a go-to shirt for runs in the 20's.



 I like the mock-T style too.  
Just not the ones the MCM has given out the past few years!


----------



## jennamfeo

Hey @LSUlakes, I have some races to add when you get a chance. Closing out 2018 strong, I guess?

November
11 - jennamfeo - Rock N Roll Las Vegas Half Marathon (2:22 + Booze / N/A)
17 - jennamfeo - Turkey Trot 5k (TBD / N/A)

December
9 - jennamfeo - Scottsdale Half Marathon (2:15 / N/A)


----------



## McNs

JeffW said:


> But you are SO close to Fiji!    (I will now spend the rest of the day wishing I could go back...)


Never been! This is unusual though as it is a pretty popular place for a break from the winter. In saying that, for our relaxing do nothing holidays, my parents live here:

 

And we always spend a week or two on our summer holidays.


----------



## JulieODC

I’ve done a few open road races, but they were not too busy traffic-wise and had cones where cars were more common. Actually - in my 10miler last spring on an open road, my husband was supposed to drive by me at one point around mile 9.....so I was distracted looking for him. Unfortunately he got lost and didn’t drive by!

On a whim, I entered the NYC half marathon lottery. @SarahDisney - I am guessing chances are slim via lottery??


----------



## SarahDisney

JulieODC said:


> On a whim, I entered the NYC half marathon lottery. @SarahDisney - I am guessing chances are slim via lottery??



If I remember correctly, it's like a 25-30% chance, maybe a drop more. Definitely a better chance than the marathon lottery. I got in through the lottery this year (drawing day was a very stressful day for me).
I hope to see you there!!


----------



## dis_or_dat

Wendy98 said:


> IDK, there are some pains going on... (an especially annoying one in my glute/butt).



Hope it's not the dreaded piriformis syndrome.  The only thing that helped when I had it was foam rolling.


----------



## beatlecat42

on open roads: when you're as slow as I am, almost every race around here ends up being an "open" course as the cops start letting traffic through.  Definitely felt safer on *actually open* courses in Lancaster county, PA, as there was no real traffic to speak of (unless you count Amish buggies..)


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Good morning folks! How often do you run a race on a "open" course? If you have, do you find traffic to be a issue?
> 
> ATTQOTD: We used to have a local half that was somewhat open. Certain parts of the course would be open to traffic, but the roads were rarely traveled except for locals so not much of a problem. Saturday I was on my bike leading the race kinda like a pace car deal. Well the course had a lot of u-turns and on one of them I was paying attention to a road that turns onto the road we were on before the turn since its a highway. Well as I start to turn the 1st place runner yells "CAR CAR CAR!!!". Slammed on my brakes right as the car cruises on by. That was a close one! I think if he did not warn me it would have been way to close, either a ditch the bike or hit the car type deal. I suggested to my buddy that next year we look into having volunteers at the major roads to direct traffic to avoid this situation. Also a little my fault for not making sure a car was not coming from behind. Lesson learned.
> 
> In other news, I am finally starting to get over my cold. Thought I could get a good run in this weekend and it was going well until mile 8. I suddenly felt really weak and sat for a minute or two. Tried to run a few times and it was a no go. Very long walk back to my truck. It was a fail of a long run for me.
> 
> Last announcement: It's Bama week!! Top 5 match up at night in Baton Rouge! The cajun microwave is pulled out of storage, the hype has been building for a week already! Its going to be a wild day Saturday. Looks like I will need to arrive on campus around 4 or 5 AM to secure my tailgate spot. I will discuss more as part of the Friday Fun Day question. Bama fans, lets have fun this week. I know its unlikely we will win, but I would have lost a lot of money so far if you would have told me we would be at the spot we are at now lol. GEAUX TIGERS!



I have done quite a few open races, at least 5-6.  My first full marathon was open except for the start/finish area, everything else was open.  Even the Disney full marathon has traffic driving next to you at some point.  It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Good morning folks and happy Halloween! I tried to post a question yesterday morning but the site or my computer was not having it . For todays question I wanted to ask what are you doing for Halloween? If you have kids do you take them to trick or treat or stay home and hand out candy? For those without kids, I think there should be adult neighborhoods that hand out tacos and margaritas! Anyone have and fun traditions? Hope everyone has a great day!

ATTQOTD: Weather pending, we will leave a bucket out with candy and we will stroll through the neighborhood with the kiddos. Going to reuse our costumes from MNSSHP. We did a trick or treat at LSU on Sunday, and DD decided she wanted to dress as Fancy Nancy lol.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attqotd: Work is all decorated for it.  Employee’s children will be trick or treating around here at 3pm.  Then I’ll go home and we’ll do nothing


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

*November*
02 - @rteetz  - Disney Wine & Dine 5K (TBD / N/A)
02 - @TinkerBellLiz  - Fall Feast 5k (NG / N/A)
02 - @Disney at Heart - Disney Wine & Dine 5K (TBD / N/A)
02 - @PkbaughAR - Wine & Dine 5K (NG / NA)
03 - PkbaughAR - Wine & Dine 10K (NG / NA)
03 - Disney at Heart - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (TBD / N/A)
03 - rteetz - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (TBD / N/A)
03 - @Capang  - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (NG / N/A)
03 - Capang - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (NG / N/A)
03 - @MickeyMomma - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (TBD / N/A)
03 - @KSellers88  - Disney Wine & Dine 10K (NG / N/A)
03 - @BikeFan  - Disney Wine and Dine 10K (NG / N/A)
03 - @AntimonyER  - RNR Savannah Half Marathon (1:57:00 / N/A)
04 - Bikefan - Disney Wine and Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - KSellers88 - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / NA)
04 - MickeyMomma - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
04 - @JohnFilipoff  - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (1:39:00 / N/A)
04 - rteetz - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
04 - @IamTrike  & Son - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - @AFwifelife  - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - Disney at Heart - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
04 - @Bree  - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - @cburnett11  - NYC Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - @Wendy98  - NYC Marathon (3:07:32 / N/A)
04 - @whaler8  - NYC Marathon (5:15:00 / N/A)
04 - @gjramsey  - Katy Texas 10 (NG / N/A)
04 - @Slogger  - Across the Bay 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - @baxter24  - City of Oaks 10k (59:59 / N/A)
04 - @roxymama  - Hot Chocolate Chicago 15k - (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to yall this weekend! Safe travels to everyone and hope yall have a great race!! Looks like the majority is either running W&D or NYC. I look forward to hearing how your races go. If you need to revise a goal or have a change to make, let me know.

If you have submitted a race or finish time lately, please see the OP and let me know if yours has been posted. If not, please let me know which one needs to be corrected or added and I will address is ASAP. Thank you!


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: Taking the kids to my brother's house for a halloween party and trick or treating in his neighborhood (big and houses close together). My neighborhood is quite small with much bigger lots, and I usually just sit a bowl on the front porch for anyone who stops by while we are gone. My oldest (11) has decided he is too old for costumes and trick or treating, but the two youngest are in those huge inflatable dinosaur costumes. They are hilarious.

October update: 89.23 miles, average pace: 8:32. That is almost 25 miles more than I have ever done before, and that was with taking 9 days off for vacation, and missing two days this week due to tapering for my HM saturday.

Head cold still here, but I feel a little better today, and considering I was still able to run yesterday with only a minor impact on pace, I am cautiously optimistic I will be good to go on Saturday. Good luck to all those running Disney and NYC!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Good morning folks and happy Halloween! I tried to post a question yesterday morning but the site or my computer was not having it . For todays question I wanted to ask what are you doing for Halloween? If you have kids do you take them to trick or treat or stay home and hand out candy? For those without kids, I think there should be adult neighborhoods that hand out tacos and margaritas! Anyone have and fun traditions? Hope everyone has a great day!


The site was down yesterday morning.

We are going to a family friends house where they hold trick or treat on Halloween night. This is a wealthier neighborhood so kids will get full sized candy bars and such. We also have lots of food and excellent hot chocolate.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: 
We don't have kids yet, so we will be home passing out candy to trick-or-treaters! I have a big bowl of Reese's pumpkins, Twix, Snickers and KitKats ready to go. I have sufficiently tested all of the candy for quality control purposes and find it satisfactory to pass out 
It's always fun to see our friends' kids dressed up and seems like a social night. I usually make soup, but am thinking about picking up a pumpkin-shaped pizza.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Halloween plans: Drive 8 hours to Disney World!!!
October totals:
124.8 miles
23.5 hours
11:18 min/mi

Edit-- MATH!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I'm going to my dog agility class tonight, same as every other Wednesday.   We have no kids and not many trick or treaters anyways so we do not give out candy.  It doesn't matter right now anyway because our porch light has been broken for like a year so they wouldn't know to come here anyways. 

BUT... trick or treat is not tonight anyways... it was last night!  I think it's a NH thing?  Oct 30 is Beggar's Night, that is the night we always go trick or treating.  It's been that way for much longer than I've been alive... my parents are in their 60's and it was a thing when they were kids too.


----------



## Chaitali

We went to a Halloween party Saturday where we dressed as Lilo and Stitch   Tonight is just staying at home to hand out candy to trick or treaters.  I deliberately planned for a light dinner so we can eat leftover candy   And I'll have to wrestle my cat into a costume.


----------



## TheHamm

*ATTQOTD:*
The kids decided they wanted to be Star Wars characters, no complaints here!  We have Princess Leia who was not having my suggestion she dress for Hoth (snow on Halloween happens!), and Rey.  We do a Halloween family event earlier in the season, so they dictated everyone's costumes.  DH is Han, I am Jin, Grandma is Yoda, and mostly bald Grandpa was declared to be Chewy because he always wishes he had more hair.  Leia, Rey, and Yoda have crochet hats which got a lot of compliments, my costume is probably the least impressive.  I already played the part of tauntaun carrying the kid on my back for the last mile of the local park event on Saturday, I have no intention of doing that again!  However, I did figure if I could run 10 miles in the morning and then carry 41lbs for a mile in the evening I can survive 13.1 miles!
A local art center had an open house to make cardboard decorations, and they insisted we make star wars vehicles.  My attempt to make  the millenium falcon was noble but lame and I was not pleased when the hipster college kids asked if I was making an avocado.  Jin's speeder turned out awesome.  I will ditch work early for the kindergarden costume parade and then we will go out around the neighborhood for an hour.

*October*
miles: 60.9 highest yet by 0.9 miles
made it to the longest run yet, 10 miles 
joined my first group run
found one pair of winter running tights
November and December are much traveling, I am not sure I will top this, but I would like to maintain.


----------



## PkbaughAR

ATTQOTD: We are at Fort Wilderness so today started out with the Headless Horseman 5K worked into my training plan per @DopeyBadger. We will go into Hollywood Studios for a few hours this afternoon, have fast passes for slinky dog, and will be back to the campsite to hand out candy! We went to MNSSHP on Sunday night and loaded up on the candy for the express purpose of handing it out tonight! If you’ve never been to the Fort over Halloween, it’s a sight to behold with all the campsite decorations. In the 1600 loop this year, a group has set up a full replica of the Haunted mansion, complete with stretching room, the ghost library, the graveyard, etc! It’s amazing!


----------



## KSellers88

*ATTQOTD:* No kiddos here, unless you count the furry kind, so we don't have any super exciting plans. We also live in the boondocks and don't get trick or treaters. LOL. I will take our Golden Retriever on our normal walk in town and then head to my parent's for dinner and to watch Survivor. They actually have a chance of getting trick or treaters, but since we leave for Disney tomorrow I doubt my mom has been focused on buying candy. Major Halloween fail. 

*October:*
182 miles
155 Average HR
9:41 Average Pace


----------



## KSellers88

PkbaughAR said:


> ATTQOTD: We are at Fort Wilderness so today started out with the Headless Horseman 5K worked into my training plan per @DopeyBadger. We will go into Hollywood Studios for a few hours this afternoon, have fast passes for slinky dog, and will be back to the campsite to hand out candy! We went to MNSSHP on Sunday night and loaded up on the candy for the express purpose of handing it out tonight! If you’ve never been to the Fort over Halloween, it’s a sight to behold with all the campsite decorations. In the 1600 loop this year, a group has set up a full replica of the Haunted mansion, complete with stretching room, the ghost library, the graveyard, etc! It’s amazing!



How cool!! Is that 5k for Halloween? I might need to make some plans in the future if so...I've seen the decor at the Fort and it is absolutely amazing!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Our kids have long since moved out, so no commitments on that front.  Our neighborhood has a lot of trick or treaters, so it'll be a case of turn out the porch light and hope they don't come ring the doorbell anyway.  Our bulldog (see avatar pic) goes nuts every time the doorbell rings, so we don't partake in giving out candy for his sanity.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: This is the best place we have ever lived when it comes to Halloween. There are sooo many kids in our neighborhood. We had a neighborhood celebration this past Saturday with a tween/teen haunted house that scared the pants off of them. There was an outdoor movie and crafts for the littles. We are going over to my neighbor's house for chili and drinks then joining the rest of the 'hood for a huge group photo of all the kids in their costumes at 6:30. Everyone starts trick or treating right after. There are adult treats at most houses too. They are having the haunted house again since a lot of the teens were at homecoming last weekend. I'm so excited to join in this year. Last year I had a sprained ankle and two sprained wrists so I was stuck at home.


----------



## tidefan

ATTQOTD:  First, I've got a 6-mile run per my Higdon plan.  Then, we will have some friends over and hand out candy (hopefully holding back some Reese's for personal use later...)


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> Our bulldog (see avatar pic) goes nuts every time the doorbell rings, so we don't partake in giving out candy for his sanity.


That's another reason we don't hand out candy either, our dog goes bananas when the bell rings.


----------



## natsalways

ATTQOTD:  Our kids are entering their teens, so this might be our last year trick or treating.  DD (custom Jedi) is heading out with her friends are we are taking our son (Robot).  We’ll leave a bowl of candy on our doorstep.  We carved our pumpkins last weekend and apparently that was a bit too early because they got all moldy, so no cool pumpkins for the kids to look at this year, but at least we got pictures!



October:
Miles: 60
Avg pace: 10’51”

Going to be less the next couple of months as I take a bit of a break and focus on some cross training.  Probably start spinning up again in late December for an early May race somewhere.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  Most of our city called an audible and decided to do Trick or Treat last night because we're supposed to get storms tonight.  I handed out candy for a bit... my kids did the same at their houses.

October Totals
Distance:  120.69 miles
Time:  18:48:18
Avg Pace:  9:21 min/mi
Avg HR:  134
Avg Cadence:  164


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: No kids. We always get Chinese take out and sit on the porch and hand out candy. We have a lot of kids in our neighborhood, so it’s a busy night! It will be in the 70s tonight, but I will have my space heater with me on the porch.

Just finished my October miles: 86 miles! I’ve been tracking for a little over a year, and this is my highest month by over 30 miles! Excited for my first 100+ mile month in November. Also super proud of myself for not skipping any runs this month on my plan, first time that’s ever happened.

@LSUlakes could you please add a race for me?

November
22 - apdebord - Tidewater Striders Turkey Trot 10K (1:09:30/NA)


----------



## PkbaughAR

KSellers88 said:


> How cool!! Is that 5k for Halloween? I might need to make some plans in the future if so...I've seen the decor at the Fort and it is absolutely amazing!


Yes this was just for Halloween! It was free, and the headless horseman rode past the starting line before we started! All you had to do was sign up! You got a bib and it was timed but not chip timed. There was water at the start and finish and your choice of a button-like pin or keychain that had the headless horseman logo and the name of the race. There were between 100-125 people I’d say. Fun way to start the day!!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Good morning folks and happy Halloween! I tried to post a question yesterday morning but the site or my computer was not having it . For todays question I wanted to ask what are you doing for Halloween? If you have kids do you take them to trick or treat or stay home and hand out candy? For those without kids, I think there should be adult neighborhoods that hand out tacos and margaritas! Anyone have and fun traditions? Hope everyone has a great day!


ATTQOTD: The kids are out of the house and in college so it is just me and my wife. We did MNSSHP a few weeks ago and dressed as Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps.  My band played at a bar’s annual Halloween costume party last Saturday night which we do every year and do a group costume every year.  Tonight, we will just be at home handing out candy – much of which we brought home from MNSSHP.  It has been a busy month and we really didn’t do much decorating at the house. Just a few pumpkins on the stoop.  Usually we do something fun for the trick or treaters. Not this year.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: Dressing up the kiddos in costume (son is an army man and baby is a pumpkin of course!) and taking them out to trick or treat. We moved recently so thought about doing our neighborhood, but we just heard about a house in a nearby city. There's a street that goes all out for Christmas and I guess one of the homes also does an elaborate decoration for Halloween.  Apparently they don't start decorating until the morning, where they hire 2 enormous trucks to hide their house until it's fully decorated in time for trick or treating.  They hire even hire actors!  Then everything is torn down by the next morning.  Recently, they've done Jurassic Park, Shrek, Star Wars, and Pirates of the Caribbean... so maybe we'll check it out!

October - probably won't get in a run since there's a parade at my son's school and then trick or treating ....
Total: 143.87
Avg pace: 7:41


----------



## Kazrak

ATTQOTD: Youngest is too old for T-o-T now, and we rarely get kids at our house.  There's a little group of four houses that are kind of a 'dead end' for pedestrians here, so we don't see many visitors.

I'm doing my usual thing today - wearing my Incredibles shirt and my Buzz Lightyear sweatshirt.  Between them, they're what passes for my costume.


----------



## michigandergirl

October summary: 80 miles, which included tapering, a marathon, and most recently REST!!! 

ATTQOTD: DH will be taking our daughter trick or treating while I stay behind and hand out candy. Halloween is big in our neighborhood! I usually hand out over 500 pieces of candy. My boys are teenagers and they say they aren't going out, but they also said that last year and then they decided last minute to go and were scrambling to come up with costumes. They ended up putting on their football gear. If they decide last minute to go tonight, I'm hoping I can convince them to wear my Disney running costumes (Little Mermaid & Mrs. Incredible).


----------



## gjramsey

October Totals
Distance: 175.88 miles
Time: 24:16:29
Avg Pace: 8:17 min/mi
Avg HR: 143

No plans for tonight.  The boys have grown out of Halloween, and the weather is supposed to suck.  More candy for me....which means more miles for me


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Good morning folks and happy Halloween! I tried to post a question yesterday morning but the site or my computer was not having it . For todays question I wanted to ask what are you doing for Halloween? If you have kids do you take them to trick or treat or stay home and hand out candy? For those without kids, I think there should be adult neighborhoods that hand out tacos and margaritas! Anyone have and fun traditions? Hope everyone has a great day!



We leave for Disney tomorrow morning so tonight will be mostly packing.  We aren't handing out candy because we have a time crunch this evening between the packing, getting the dog to the vet for boarding, getting the leftovers out of the house so they don't spoil, coordinating some work we are having done on the house while we are gone, and trying to get to bed as early as possible.  Our son is 21 months (can't wait for him to turn 2 so I can stop counting by months) so while he is more aware of Halloween this year he isn't aware of what he is missing.  We did already have trunk or treat at his daycare so he's had the experience.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD: 300 pcs of candy are ready for the trick or treaters.  And 1 of 2 pumpkins is carved.  I wanted to do Coco, but couldn't find anything other than a sugar skull (which was a true pain to carve and needs some touch up!) 2nd pumpkin.....Red Sox!!!!!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Hanging out with my nephews tonight.  Not really sure what all that entails just yet.


----------



## Jules76126

No Halloween plans here. We do not have kids yet so no trick or treating for us. We also live at the end of a very busy neighborhood so the kids never make it to our house so we won't hand out any candy either. I am curious to see how busy it is since most of the homes around us still hae no heat/hot water etc so people may have headed elsewhere. We will probably go to the gym and then watch It's the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## Kerry1957

@LSUlakes.. please add me to this weekend's list

04 - @Kerry1957  - Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / NA)

Still recovering a bit from my M 2 weeks ago so I'm not sure yet if I'm going to push a bit or just take it easy and enjoy the ride. My usual is to say I'm going to take it easy but when the gun sounds I tend to forget.

Holloween plans? Pack for Disney! Then hand out candy. Used to go trick or beering but the good neighbors have moved.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: tentative plans are to take my little unicorn trick or treating in our neighborhood. However, my BIL is a tenant in a for real, notoriously haunted house in Cleveland. My husband is handing out candy there since my BIL is giving a talk about the house tonight. Unicorn and I may end up there instead tonight.

I still have to finish packing for W&D. I think I have everything together which means I will do something stupid like forget my suitcase.

Also, @LSUlakes you have me listed twice for the 10k this weekend. I am in for the 5k and 10k. If I was able to run the 10k twice I'd do the half....  Thank you!!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: we will most likely go trick or treating and carve pumpkins 

October totals
Miles:98 (makes me want to knock out 2 tonight to just even it up)
Avg pace: 11:22/mi
Total time: 18:34:55


----------



## tidefan

Hey @LSUlakes , One to add:

December 2 - @tidefan  - Jingle Bell Run 5k (Tuscaloosa, AL) (30:00/NA)  BTW, my daughter is the honoree!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I forgot it was Halloween this morning, despite staring at my kiddo's jack-o-lanterns over breakfast.  Nothing special panned - just our usual pizza & Survivor night. We never get trick-or-treaters.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD:  no ToT age kids in the neighborhood any more, so we'll sit this one out. 

October totals:
80.5M running
4900 yards swimming
1 PR - Hershey Half Marathon


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Let's see... work is having a Halloween potluck with costume contest. I made Pumpkin Pasties and Pumpkin Baked Ziti. And I thought my costume was pretty good and fitting for me. Then tonight we are taking Bay trick or treating on our city's main street. The city just isn't laid out well enough to go door to door so they put together this event for a place that everyone can go and businesses can hand out candy. We shall see how it is...

 

*October Totals:*
Miles Ran - 70.3 mi
Total Time - 12:29:59
Average Pace - 10:40

Low mileage this month due to a race and some recovery. I am okay with that because Marathon training is a beast!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: We are escorting Mario, Luigi, and a pretty cute cow around the neighborhood trick or treating and then probably gonna attempt to eat their candy!

I think there was a discussion about podcasts not too long ago. I listened to the 30for30 episode “Six who sat” yesterday. It talks about the history of women running in marathons. I knew the story about Katherine Switzer and her running the Boston Marathon but wasn’t familiar with the story of the women running the 1972 New York marathon. It’s  worth a listen if you have the time.

October miles: 81

Just felt like running huh @jennamfeo! Great costume!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: We lived in an isolated rural neighborhood, so no trick or treaters here.

Our nephew's birthday was yesterday, so we're having him over for dinner tonight. Steaks on the grill and our only nod to Day of the Dead, pan de muerto, fresh from the bakery. I tried to find some sugar skulls but couldn't.

Of course having no will power, I had a churro while at the bakery. I did manage to avoid the filling. Seems like simple pastries should be simple.


----------



## camaker

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Let's see... work is having a Halloween potluck with costume contest. I made Pumpkin Pasties



That sounds like a new, novel way of fighting chafing.  How did they go over at work?


----------



## Slogger

jmasgat said:


> In the minority re: MCM mock-T.  I got one for the 10k that I wear in the winter. It's great.  It's brushed on the inside, so warm.  The mock T keeps the wind off my neck.  It has become a go-to shirt for runs in the 20's.



I love my 2013 MCM mock turtleneck.   We might have been the first group to be "mocked."   But it's toasty and warm to wear on cold and windy days.   



AntimonyER said:


> ATTQOTD: Taking the kids to my brother's house for a halloween party and trick or treating in his neighborhood (big and houses close together). My neighborhood is quite small with much bigger lots, and I usually just sit a bowl on the front porch for anyone who stops by while we are gone. My oldest (11) has decided he is too old for costumes and trick or treating, but the two youngest are in those huge inflatable dinosaur costumes. They are hilarious.



Love those dinosaur costumes.   Were you able to rent them or did you purchase?


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

McNs said:


> Race Report - Auckland Marathon
> 
> Executive Summary (for those who don't want to read my waffle)
> 
> A goal 3:40:00
> B goal 3:30:00 (should have changed my A goal to this in hindsight. Trust the Training)
> Net time 3:30:09
> 
> Waffle
> This is my first marathon in 10 years, after 3 consecutive years of the AKL Marathon ('06, '07 & '08). PB came in 2007 with a 3:20:54. Secon kiddo arrived in 2009 ending my marathon running for a few years. Cue forward to 2006 and I had my worst running year for a long time with only 385km under the belt. The start of 2017 I decided to get serious again and this coincided with me discovering this awesome community of people who are as nutty about running as they are about Disney! 2017 saw me run 1760km incuding a half marathon. 2018 goal became 2018km in 2018, I did a half in May and had been contemplating another full, when a work colleague said he had entered. I completed my registration that nught.
> 
> For training, I decided to try a Garmin training plan. The advantage of this is it was heart rate based (I live in a hilly area making pace based training challenging) and had the added benefit of being able to send the training plan automatically to my watch. This made it super easy to follow the plan without me having to remember and manage laps during the run, or manually create each workout. The plan was also a good mix of workouts and easy running, and importantly for me had the longer runs on the weekend.
> 
> Training went well and I felt good coming in to the weekend. I was pretty sure based on pacing during training 3:30 would be achievable, so that's what I targeted when planning my race execution. I had a "what if" scenario in my head as I knew I could run faster but simply didn't know for how long. The forecast was not looking good for the weekend with rain falling at various points, and rain is my kryptonite... Fortunately the worst of the rain had cleared come Sunday morning, with some light drizzle just before the start. Temps were good at around 15C/60F. Though the rain had stopped the roads were still wet, and in some parts annoyingly slippery. I swear each shoe had picked up 2 gallons of water by the time I got to the end (felt like it anyway...)
> 
> I managed a reasonable starting position in the corrals, and it only took 20 seconds to get across the timing mat. The first 5km were solid, taking 24:43 mins (4:57 pace). It was pretty crowded trough but starting to spread out. I wasn't far from the 3:30 pace group so had a bit of a push to catch up. I stayed with them for the next 25km, though should have used them more strategically than I did. First error was deciding they were a bit slow so I ran past them only to discover a bit of a headwind they were sheltering me from. I fell back in to the pack and took the wind shelter where I could. Drink stations were plentiful (about every 4km) and I was following my gel fuelling plan, taking one every 45 mins (where drink stations allowed).
> 
> Everything was going well up until the 34km mark. 5km splits were 24:43, 24:04, 24:53, 23:45, 23:57, 24:48. I started going slower than my planned 5 minute KM pace from 34 onwards, though managed to pull it back a bit for kms 36 & 37. I had forgotten how hard marathons were, and really struggled through 38, 39 & 40 with my slowest taking 5:21. There was an evil headwind at this point. There was a drink station around 39km that had flat Coke - I had been holding out for this one - and had a big gulp of that sugary caffeinated goodness. It did the trick an I was able to start pushing for the last 2km, with a 4:58 followed by a 4:24 heading home. I crossed the line relieved it was over.
> 
> The body held up well, I had prepared well for potential wet weather chafing but clearly not enough, as I found out in the shower!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TMI Alert
> 
> 
> 
> The usual bits were well prepared but turns out I can get chafing in my butt crack!
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with the result, I left nothing on the course, though I am now curious as to how I can get faster, as I know there is more pace in my legs just not sure how it will translate to endurance. Might need to do some reading or perhaps splash on a @DopeyBadger plan! His website had me coming in at 3:30 based on my May half at the lower end of his plan and a 3:20 for the higher end, so I know it's there somewhere!
> 
> No photos yet sorry, phone was double bagged for the run so didn't take any during, and haven't got the event ones yet.
> 
> Now to think of my next race!



For your consideration:  TriSlide.  Just be careful of overspray, or you'll turn your floor into a skating rink!


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD:  Since we live at the end of a dead end street with no sidewalks or street lights and we have a long driveway I fully expect us to have zero kids for the 3rd year in a row.

October Miles:  33.52 
YTD Miles:  713.65  

Lowest monthly mileage since January due to circumstances beyond my control.  It feels good to finally be getting back to training.


----------



## roxymama

I'm a basic witch this year.  Gotta just add a thermos of PSLs and wear my uggs.  Right now I'm drinking at the bar with parents across from school prior to school pickup and trick or treating.  Having a crispin cider.  That's normal for a Wed, right?


----------



## Kazrak

Oh, wow, it's that time, isn't it?

Okay.  October totals:
Miles: 31.9*
Total time: 7:07
Average pace: 13:28
* Plus about 3/4 of a mile that I ran with my wife but didn't track in Strava.

Average pace is a bit low because there's a lot of training with my son, who's not especially fast yet.  Solo totals:
Miles: 17.8
Total time: 3:26
Average pace: 11:34


----------



## avondale

I'm playing tennis tonight - no Halloween connection.  My husband did get some candy in case we get kids coming by our house, but we never do, so he really got it for himself.

*October*
running: 56.7 mi
tennis: 28 hours

Less than half of the running miles from September, as I had time off recovering from Ragnar at the end of September and then got really busy with work.

On the other hand, the new tennis season has started, so tennis has gone way up - over 3x more hours on the courts than in September.


----------



## huskies90

October Miles = 161 – Almost halfway through my Goofy training plan…7 out of 18 weeks complete.

September = 129
August = 174
July = 184
June = 151
May = 156
April = 113
March = 99
February = 78
January = 67


1,312 total miles so far in 2018


----------



## Slogger

Hey @jennamfeo and @roxymama!   Those are great costumes, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   No big plans for tonight.   No trick or treaters expected, everyone goes downtown to the historic main street and trunk or treats.
Daughter is in college, and our 16 year old is working tonight but Mrs. Slogger is trying to dress up the dogs and cat for Halloween.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Bree

The Spotify App is now available for Garmin 645 music if anyone else has the watch.


----------



## Keels

ATTQOTD: So, I went out and bought a ton of full-sized candy bars for ToTers tonight ... and as soon as I got home, it started pouring rain and hasn't really stopped.

Looks like I'm going to be living off of Reese's Cups for the next two weeks.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> ATTQOTD: So, I went out and bought a ton of full-sized candy bars for ToTers tonight ... and as soon as I got home, it started pouring rain and hasn't really stopped.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be living off of Reese's Cups for the next two weeks.


That sounds like good meals.


----------



## Smilelea

ATTQOTD: ODS requested a Halloween supper. I made mummy dogs (hot dogs wrapped in crescent roll strips), toxic Mac-n-cheese (Mac-n-chees with green food coloring), and chocolate donut spiders (mini chocolate donuts, pretzel legs, and m&m eyes) for supper. That's it for us. We did MNSSHP in September, ODS school's Halloween even last week, and carved the pumpkin Sunday. YDS had his fall festival today at preschool. 

October total: 71.8 miles - highest yet


----------



## Slogger

October mileage:  112.4 miles
Total time:            19 hours 23 minutes
Avg. Pace:             10:20 
Total runs:             12

Two marathons completed in October
1102 total miles for 2018


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

October Totals:
162 miles
9:32 pace

A pretty good month. Starting to fall off the non-marathon marathon plan as the miles ramp up, but still doing OK. I'm not skipping runs, just shortening some of the longer ones.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Halloween started early this year: DD10 has been planning and preparing her costume for a few weeks.

I had a costumed party with friends and colleagues last Thursday and a costumed charity run Friday at lunch so I made a costume that could cover both events: I was a mermaid and kept my face tatoos and hair extensions to sleep!

Then Saturday morning, there was a slime making event at our local bookstore and DD10 wanted to go in her Darth Vader costume so I obliged as a dutiful Storm Trooper.

Tuesday was supposed to be quiet visit of the school’s hauted house but DDteen suddenly wanted a Waldo costume for the next day.

Halloween day came, I dressed up with a Voyageur running shirt for which I had no other use than a costume to go to work.

Tonight we went trick or treating in our quiet neighbourhood. Ouf.


----------



## LSUlakes

My training, if you want to call it that for marathon weekend is a train wreck. It seems every week something comes up, and I just cant get it together. This week is more of the same. DD is running a fever again  and all of our people are out of town. Neither of us can miss work this week as we are both working on big projects, so we are praying for a miracle over night that shes feeling better. I am also still sick and have a ton of things to do to prepare for Saturday. At best I will run how ever far my body will let me run Saturday morning. Due to how big of a deal the game is going to be and to secure our tailgate spot I will arrive on campus at 4-5 AM. Games at 7PM. Back to the running as I will discuss tailgating more on Friday lol. Well I am going to have to plan a crash course of marathon prep in two months, basically 10 week plan with holidays in there to make it interesting. I am thinking my goal will be to survive the marathon this year, and well maybe a few character pics, beer at AK and EPCOT.... Also heard about the EE ride during the marathon, I guess I should check it out as well. Anyway Im done whining for the night. 



Miranda said:


> BUT... trick or treat is not tonight anyways... it was last night! I think it's a NH thing? Oct 30 is Beggar's Night, that is the night we always go trick or treating. It's been that way for much longer than I've been alive... my parents are in their 60's and it was a thing when they were kids too.



Thats actually a really cool thing there!



cburnett11 said:


> ATTQOTD: Most of our city called an audible and decided to do Trick or Treat last night because we're supposed to get storms tonight. I handed out candy for a bit... my kids did the same at their houses.



We are supposed to get that storm in the middle of the night and they are calling for it to be bad! So bad they are delaying the start of school by a hour tomorrow morning. Should be interesting. 



GreatLakes said:


> We leave for Disney tomorrow morning so tonight will be mostly packing.



Safe travels and have fun. Have a cinnamon roll at Gastons for me! 



Keels said:


> Looks like I'm going to be living off of Reese's Cups for the next two weeks.



Carb loading?


----------



## McNs

PaDisneyCouple said:


> For your consideration:  TriSlide.  Just be careful of overspray, or you'll turn your floor into a skating rink!


This is what I use, and agree it is excellent! Only issues are it’s cold to apply, and when you miss certain areas!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

October-71.1 miles. Just getting back into the swing of things after the baby madness.


----------



## JulieODC

I took my Peacock and Unicorn out TOTing last night - weather was perfect here in MA!

October miles: 59.7.

Most since April, and no major health setbacks.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Good morning folks and happy Halloween! I tried to post a question yesterday morning but the site or my computer was not having it . For todays question I wanted to ask what are you doing for Halloween? If you have kids do you take them to trick or treat or stay home and hand out candy? For those without kids, I think there should be adult neighborhoods that hand out tacos and margaritas! Anyone have and fun traditions? Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> ATTQOTD: Weather pending, we will leave a bucket out with candy and we will stroll through the neighborhood with the kiddos. Going to reuse our costumes from MNSSHP. We did a trick or treat at LSU on Sunday, and DD decided she wanted to dress as Fancy Nancy lol.



I haven't been able to get on the site a few days in the last week, I keep getting a message saying it is a server error.   

My kids were with their mother for Halloween this year but I went out with my girlfriend and her kids.  I have never been a big Halloween person.   While I love MNSSHP, and I loved the Halloween decorations at DL, I stopped caring about this holiday when I was about 10.   

I didn't track my mileage this month.  I did it more as a fun run kind of mi th as I was quite sore after my 1/2 last month and I had a cold this month so I took it easy knowing the next three mo this would be more serious as I try to get ready for my 1/2 in February.  I'll make another attempt at the sub 2 hour 1/2 for that race.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## KSellers88

Keels said:


> ATTQOTD: So, I went out and bought a ton of full-sized candy bars for ToTers tonight ... and as soon as I got home, it started pouring rain and hasn't really stopped.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be living off of Reese's Cups for the next two weeks.



I'll volunteer as tribute and take some off your hands! Reese's are the best!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Todays question comes from a fellow poster of this thread. The question reads "I am curious about how many dress up in costume for Disney races, do they wear the costume more than once, do they ever dress up for any other races during the year."

ATTQOTD: I do not wear a costume for races, but for those who do multiple races, I believe each race has its own costume. That is at least what I have observed.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question comes from a fellow poster of this thread. The question reads "I am curious about how many dress up in costume for Disney races, do they wear the costume more than once, do they ever dress up for any other races during the year."


I don’t dress up for every race but I have and will continue to do so at Disney. It makes for fun race photos and a cool experience. Group costumes are even better. 

I don’t tend to repeat costumes though and I don’t run other races in costume.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question comes from a fellow poster of this thread. The question reads "I am curious about how many dress up in costume for Disney races, do they wear the costume more than once, do they ever dress up for any other races during the year."


I didn't do a full on elaborate costume for my previous Disney race, but did have a Disney shirt made. It was the perfect mix of participating in the theme and being comfortable. I hope to do something similar with the marathon too! 



KSellers88 said:


> I'll volunteer as tribute and take some off your hands! Reese's are the best!


Oh! After my long-run last weekend, I channeled you and had a Sprite and a Reese's Pumpkin... I meant to send you a picture!


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> My training, if you want to call it that for marathon weekend is a train wreck. It seems every week something comes up, and I just cant get it together. This week is more of the same. DD is running a fever again  and all of our people are out of town. Neither of us can miss work this week as we are both working on big projects, so we are praying for a miracle over night that shes feeling better. I am also still sick and have a ton of things to do to prepare for Saturday. At best I will run how ever far my body will let me run Saturday morning. Due to how big of a deal the game is going to be and to secure our tailgate spot I will arrive on campus at 4-5 AM. Games at 7PM. Back to the running as I will discuss tailgating more on Friday lol. Well I am going to have to plan a crash course of marathon prep in two months, basically 10 week plan with holidays in there to make it interesting. I am thinking my goal will be to survive the marathon this year, and well maybe a few character pics, beer at AK and EPCOT.... Also heard about the EE ride during the marathon, I guess I should check it out as well. Anyway Im done whining for the night.



I hope it gets better for you!
My training is a wreck, as well.  I'm running the Indianapolis Monumental Half Marathon on Saturday, after missing my last long run because of being sick.  I've been sick, my wife and been sick, kids have been sick...   I've barely run in the last month, so all my goals are out the window, except for "Finish and don't die".


----------



## hauntedcity

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question comes from a fellow poster of this thread. The question reads "I am curious about how many dress up in costume for Disney races, do they wear the costume more than once, do they ever dress up for any other races during the year."
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not wear a costume for races, but for those who do multiple races, I believe each race has its own costume. That is at least what I have observed.



I wear fairly simplistic costumes, because running practicality is the most important thing.  Maybe more of a "themed outfit" than a costume, perhaps?  I have worn a few multiple times.... I've been Mickey twice and Boba Fett twice.  I'll probably roll out Darth Vader a second time for the Star Wars 10K in April, but put together a new Luke ensemble for the Half.


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> Oh! After my long-run last weekend, I channeled you and had a Sprite and a Reese's Pumpkin... I meant to send you a picture!



Best post-run meal ever! Thinking about that Sprite and Reese's gets me through a lot of long runs!


----------



## DustyWA

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Good morning folks and happy Halloween! I tried to post a question yesterday morning but the site or my computer was not having it . For todays question I wanted to ask what are you doing for Halloween? If you have kids do you take them to trick or treat or stay home and hand out candy? For those without kids, I think there should be adult neighborhoods that hand out tacos and margaritas! Anyone have and fun traditions? Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> ATTQOTD: Weather pending, we will leave a bucket out with candy and we will stroll through the neighborhood with the kiddos. Going to reuse our costumes from MNSSHP. We did a trick or treat at LSU on Sunday, and DD decided she wanted to dress as Fancy Nancy lol.



We left a bucket of candy out while we took the kids around the block.  We came back a little earlier than planned, because the daughter was just getting over a cold and exhausted and son was just getting tired.  That bucket didn't even come close to lasting until we got back.  We still had more to give when we got back to the house, but the large gangs roaming the neighborhood had already passed.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I dress up for all Disney races, but for me that mainly means a skirt or shirt that follows the theme of who I am plus a few accessories. I do not dress up for other races, but I try to follow themes. For example, for my half marathon that ends in Jordan Hare Stadium I always wear Auburn gear and for the half that runs on Fort Benning I always wear patriotic colors. I am all about matching!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attqotd:

I dress up with a theme shirt usually.

My husband either goes all out (like Princess) or nothing.  He may dress up as a chef this weekend


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Random Question:

Are there ever discounts for Lululemon? Like a coupon code or special sale? 
Or am I just going to have to pay full price?


----------



## PkbaughAR

72 miles for October! My best month ever!

ATTQOTD: I’ve never gone full out costume for a Disney race, because I want to be comfortable. I do enjoy seeing all the creativity put into the costumes that people choose. My friend and I are walking the 5K and we are going to be wine and cheese-I bought a T-shirt that looks like Swiss cheese. I can’t get the cheese head to stay put though so I’m planning to just wear a chef hat. Guess I’ll be Swiss cheese! Lol


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I dress up for our office annual charity costumed run. For the one Disney event I did, I had small running friendly horns like Maleficient’s for the 10k and nothing for the half. I am happy about the photo results.


----------



## flav

October 2018
Total distance: 131km (81.5mi)
Average pace: 6:08min/km (9:50min/mi)
Happy about it. Best part was my two long runs from my home to my mom’s where DH and the kids would meet me with my clothes change for dinner! With the time change, that won't be convenient starting next week.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question comes from a fellow poster of this thread. The question reads "I am curious about how many dress up in costume for Disney races, do they wear the costume more than once, do they ever dress up for any other races during the year."


ATTQOTD: Dressing up for a Disney race is fun to do. It is a challenge to try to be creative enough for the costume to be recognized but still be in proper running gear which is the most important aspect.  Last year, we just did Mickey/Minnie - black shirts, red shorts/red-white polka dot skirt, black tights, white gloves and hats with Mickey ears.  This year, the kids want to dress up, too so we are doing a group costume for the half - (Pooh, Tiger, Eeyore, Piglet) but have not finalized the details yet.


----------



## DustyWA

October totals:

227.5 miles
32:59:01 hours duration
8:42 average pace
146 average heart rate

This will probably be the high-water mark for distance for 2018, since my goal race is November 25.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I don't normally post my monthly mileage, but I hit my highest monthly mileage yet, which is really exciting! 
91 miles for October

My husband commented that I have been talking about running a lot more, which I can totally see because I feel like training is consuming so much of my mind space. I am still in the excited phase though, so I hope that continues!


----------



## Keels

run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question:
> 
> Are there ever discounts for Lululemon? Like a coupon code or special sale?
> Or am I just going to have to pay full price?



As far as discounts, check the “We Made Too Much” Page - that’s basically their version of a sale. Otherwise, it’s  full price or a visit to the outlet. Occasionally they’ll do coupon codes associated with an event or a holdiay, but even for Christmas last year I think it was just like free shipping or whatever.


----------



## Wendy98

October totals:

total miles:  211.4
avg. pace:  7:36/mile

That was higher than I expected--I cut back after Chicago with miles and pace.  It took me some time to feel like normal (my normal aches and pains, not the marathon induced aches).

After NYC on Sunday, I want to take a real break for 2 weeks.  I have said it out loud and I have a few people ready to throw it back in my face if I don't.  Not sure if it will happen since I will need to do something to counter the 200 lbs. of Halloween candy collected last night.  Fortunately, my oldest finally decided he is too old and didn't go out so that is 1/3 less than we normally have.  I don't even really like candy but when it sits out on the counter....I am much more a fan of baked goods and prefer that as my empty calorie source.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I always dress up for Disney races - it's part of the fun. There are a few local races that I might wear a fun hat or sparkle skirt for, like the Irish Jig or the Groundhog half.


----------



## IamTrike

I love dressing up for Disney races.  I usually make most of my costumes.  I sometimes wear a costume during different years.    These are my son and I’s Wine and Dine half costumes.


----------



## kbenson13

I've been away from the board for a while.  I have a knee injury that's probably just muscular (quad above the knee) but it's not going away and my physical therapist doesn't want me running.  I'm really bummed out about it and coming here is actually tough since I don't feel like a runner at all at the moment.  I had taken 2 weeks off, did the physical therapy exercises and felt better.  Then I did a short and slow run and the pain came right back.  Now I'm off my feet again and I'mreally worried that my injury is going to be more long term.  Anyway it all makes me feel like not participating in a running message board right now.  I don't know if that's a typical feeling or not (and I don't know if I'm even doing a good job of explaining how I'm feeling), but there it is.  Very bummed out running-wise right now.  Thanks for reading and I'm glad to get this off my chest a bit...


----------



## roxymama

@IamTrike Those are awesome!!!!  Does that mean you can get people to the front of the pic stop lines during the race?



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question comes from a fellow poster of this thread. The question reads "I am curious about how many dress up in costume for Disney races, do they wear the costume more than once, do they ever dress up for any other races during the year."



I always dress up for disney races, but usually with very easy costumes.  I will wear a sparkle athletic skirt with normal running shirts/shorts that match a color theme for a character.  And then I will add on little accessories.  Like ears or wings.  At a non-disney race the outfits would seem over the top but they are pretty low-key compared to how "all out" some people go.  My next half marathon outfit will be my most elaborate since I'm tying birds to myself.  

I APPRECIATE AND LOVE how many people dress up at disney races.  It helps the miles go by (and passes time in the corrals) to people watch and it's fun when spectating to yell out character names enthusiastically at people.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 362600


OHHHH SNAP GUESS WHO IS DOING WINE AND DINE NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> OHHHH SNAP GUESS WHO IS DOING WINE AND DINE NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!


You’re gonna make me want to run it again...


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> You’re gonna make me want to run it again...


Do it! Do it! My favorite thing about WDW at the holidays is seeing it as Halloween on 10/31 and Christmas on 11/1. Disneyland doesn't do a turn around that quick. I was only going to do it in 2019 if it fell on this weekend!


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> OHHHH SNAP GUESS WHO IS DOING WINE AND DINE NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!



Um... not you. You're gonna be in NYC.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Do it! Do it! My favorite thing about WDW at the holidays is seeing it as Halloween on 10/31 and Christmas on 11/1. Disneyland doesn't do a turn around that quick. I was only going to do it in 2019 if it fell on this weekend!


I know I was hoping to catch some Halloween but it’s already Christmas today. I’ve never seen Halloween at WDW.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I am really, really bad at following through on actually making a costume and usually just wear whatever I have on hand (see avatar picture, haha). But I have full intention of following through on my costumes for Marathon weekend. As for other races, last year a made a Turkey outfit for a Turkey trot, it wasn't that good though. I like to at least color coordinate with the race.

I also appreciate the people who go ALL OUT on costumes, like @roxymama said. Let's do a bonus question of what the best costume is you have seen at a race. My first Disney race I saw a person dressed up like Kronk carrying Yzma on him and it was the best thing I have ever seen.






A close second would be the couple who ran as Coast to Coast medals during the last Disneyland race.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question comes from a fellow poster of this thread. The question reads "I am curious about how many dress up in costume for Disney races, do they wear the costume more than once, do they ever dress up for any other races during the year."


More people dress up at Disney than any other race I've attended. My gut tells me about 1/3 are in costume or Disney bounding and 1/3 are in a Disney themed running outfit. Then that leaves the rest that are in regular running clothes. This varies quite a bit based on the corral so I wouldn't be surprised if someone had a different experience. I've found the faster corrals generally have fewer costumes.

I've never gone full costume. I've worn skirts, rocket packs and a TMNT shirt at a variety of races. Last year, I made a giant bow for the Disney Marathon the night before our flight. I didn't think through how to secure it properly and it fell off pretty early. For races, my main objective is to be comfortable but there are plenty of others who have figured out how to do that in costume.


In other news, did you all see the Venice Marathon? My husband is the one who told me about it and I felt so bad for all those runners. He didn't think it was so bad and would have been a unique experience. He's certainly right about that, I'm just not sure the final miles of a marathon are where I want to experience something unique.

https://www.runnersworld.com/news/amp24402905/venice-marathon-flooding/


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> OHHHH SNAP GUESS WHO IS DOING WINE AND DINE NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!



Not me. That’s Voodoo Fest.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question comes from a fellow poster of this thread. The question reads "I am curious about how many dress up in costume for Disney races, do they wear the costume more than once, do they ever dress up for any other races during the year."



I ran princess 10K in a tutu and shirt that matched a friend.  The tutu was terrible and I hiked it up around my rib cage to keep it from being sucked into my thighs.  I did not follow the 'nothing new on race day' adage and I will never run in a tutu again.  I am not sure if it was my idea or friends, but matching shirts were my assignment and tutus were hers and they were not as expected for either of us.  
I did question if we were matching again at the half in January, but was clear, I'm not wearing anything constructed the night before the run.  
I am totally on board with disney bounding at Disney or really anywhere if I can use regualar-ish running shorts and a non-cotton shirt.

Re: Venice-
No!  I did see record rainfall, but the part of the marathon did not make the local news.  I whined about a flooded 10K, I cannot imagine a flooded marathon.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I didn’t go all out for my first rD race and I’m not planning to for W&D this weekend but I am still in the theme-ish of the weekend. For Marathon Weekend, I do have more costumey costumes but they still are built from running clothes so it will be comfortable.


----------



## IamTrike

roxymama said:


> @IamTrike Those are awesome!!!!  Does that mean you can get people to the front of the pic stop lines during the race?



Yes we'll be escorting VIP runners all the way to the finish line.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question comes from a fellow poster of this thread. The question reads "I am curious about how many dress up in costume for Disney races, do they wear the costume more than once, do they ever dress up for any other races during the year."


ATTQOTD: I do run in "costumes" for some races, but I make my "costumes" out of running clothes, because comfort trumps all else for me. I don't seem to do much costuming for WDW Marathon Wkdn because life is hectic leading up to it, and weather is so unpredictable. I've alwyas done something fun for PHM races, and always for Star Wars. I've re-purposed some costume pieces, but haven't used the exact same costume twice... yet. I'm running out of ideas for SW, though, and may start re-wearing some of those.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: No costumes for me, except a local 5K I do in a kilt every year.

I did see a guy with a great Disney bounding Donald during the half that got a lot of attention. If I ever did a costume, that would probably be it.


----------



## jennamfeo

TheHamm said:


> The tutu was terrible and I hiked it up around my rib cage to keep it from being sucked into my thighs.


I soon found out why people had the front of their tutus cut so high up. I wore a tutu ONE time and it annoyed me so much. I don't care how cute I looked.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I've never dressed up for any race. This weekend is my first rD experience and I am already a little overwhelmed so I'm glad I didnt stress about a costume. Next year, maybe a costume.


----------



## TheHamm

jennamfeo said:


> I soon found out why people had the front of their tutus cut so high up. I wore a tutu ONE time and it annoyed me so much. I don't care how cute I looked.


The sweat and 'oh my! that is going to leave a mark!' face as a result of the tutu eliminated any chance of it looking cute.  I fully believe I looked worse off for wearing it!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Keels said:


> ATTQOTD: So, I went out and bought a ton of full-sized candy bars for ToTers tonight ... and as soon as I got home, it started pouring rain and hasn't really stopped.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be living off of Reese's Cups for the next two weeks.


Last night as my nephews were happily sharing their haul for the evening, the adults were removing all Reese's and Butterfingers from the youngest's bucket since he's still too little to try peanuts in case of peanut allergies.  It was a good night for us.  



LSUlakes said:


> My training, if you want to call it that for marathon weekend is a train wreck. It seems every week something comes up, and I just cant get it together. This week is more of the same. DD is running a fever again  and all of our people are out of town. Neither of us can miss work this week as we are both working on big projects, so we are praying for a miracle over night that shes feeling better. I am also still sick and have a ton of things to do to prepare for Saturday.


Hoping everyone gets better.  



kbenson13 said:


> Anyway it all makes me feel like not participating in a running message board right now. I don't know if that's a typical feeling or not (and I don't know if I'm even doing a good job of explaining how I'm feeling), but there it is. Very bummed out running-wise right now. Thanks for reading and I'm glad to get this off my chest a bit...


Hang in there.  While I haven't had a lot of injury problems, I know how it feels to be disappointed about something that cannot happen and not feeling like participating in things related to that.  



roxymama said:


> I APPRECIATE AND LOVE how many people dress up at disney races. It helps the miles go by (and passes time in the corrals) to people watch and it's fun when spectating to yell out character names enthusiastically at people.


I had a lot of fun last year when people read the back of my Jedi Knight Prince Phillip cape that read "Once Upon a Dream In a Galaxy Far, Far Away. . . ."  and realized what the costume was. 



PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I do run in "costumes" for some races, but I make my "costumes" out of running clothes, because comfort trumps all else for me. I don't seem to do much costuming for WDW Marathon Wkdn because life is hectic leading up to it, and weather is so unpredictable. I've alwyas done something fun for PHM races, and always for Star Wars. I've re-purposed some costume pieces, but haven't used the exact same costume twice... yet. I'm running out of ideas for SW, though, and may start re-wearing some of those.


This is mostly me.  I choose tech shirts in character colors (black or gray for Luke Skywalker depending on the movie) or tech running shirts (Darth Vader, Batman) that clearly suggest the character.  I'll also carry a lightsaber for Star Wars races.  I might carry a lightsaber for marathon weekend, but I want to get a shorter hilt than the one I used for Dark Side as that one started to annoy me during the races.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I don't generally dress in costume for Disney races, or any other races for that matter.  I'm just boring that way.

*October Running Summary*
October was a down month for me, volume-wise, but that was primarily due to running my goal race, the Chicago Marathon, followed by a 200 mile relay race two weeks later.  Throw in a week of no-running recovery after each race and it eats up a lot of training volume.  At the same time, it means that more than half of my monthly total was part of racing (26.2 & 22.1).  So even though the volume was down, the intensity was much higher than normal and I'm still feeling it in my knees and calves as I try to get training ramped back up to my normal rhythm.  Also, as a consequence of the races my biking dropped to 0 for the month.  Hopefully I'll get that re-established shortly.  Here are the specifics:

Running Distance:  83.1 miles
Running Duration:  14:10:44
Average Pace:  10:32/mile
Average heart rate:  150 bpm


----------



## jmasgat

kbenson13 said:


> I've been away from the board for a while.  I have a knee injury that's probably just muscular (quad above the knee) but it's not going away and my physical therapist doesn't want me running.  I'm really bummed out about it and coming here is actually tough since I don't feel like a runner at all at the moment.  I had taken 2 weeks off, did the physical therapy exercises and felt better.  Then I did a short and slow run and the pain came right back.  Now I'm off my feet again and I'mreally worried that my injury is going to be more long term.  Anyway it all makes me feel like not participating in a running message board right now.  I don't know if that's a typical feeling or not (and I don't know if I'm even doing a good job of explaining how I'm feeling), but there it is.  Very bummed out running-wise right now.  Thanks for reading and I'm glad to get this off my chest a bit...



I know just how you feel.  It's almost like "I am not worthy". And also, you get jealous reading other's wonderful training and race accomplishments.  Sorry about your injury.  I am nursing a quad strain myself and 2 weeks of light running has not been enough to fix it. And I am reaching a point where I should probably stop running, but am not willing to yet. You, at least, have engaged help to treat it, so good for that. I hope it starts healing sooner rather than later.  Hang in there.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: While I like seeing people dressed up for races, actually dressing up isn’t for me.

Oct. running:
79.34 miles
10:52 pace

October was below what I was aiming for because I got sick in two separate occasions.  But with my first marathon coming up (the Philadelphia Marathon) I figured rsting up & get healthy was better than trying to run through it.


----------



## KevM

.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  We have dressed up for DL Half and for the Wicked 10k that is run Halloween weekend each year.   Lots of great costumes at both events.
All other events I am wearing my running costume.


----------



## tidefan

ATTQOTD:  I usually don't dress up unless you count wearing a Castaway Cay 5k t-shirt as dressing up...

October Mileage

91.06 miles
10:57 avg pace (my guess is that this will slow down as we get to the longer runs this month...)
Weight down 1 more pound...


----------



## JulieODC

I don’t really dress up either - but love seeing others do it!

I tend to go with a more “festive” outfit than normal - like a sparkle skirt of some sort. I did wear ears in my first rundisney half, and I’m planning an Epcot themed outfit for the 10k in january.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question comes from a fellow poster of this thread. The question reads "I am curious about how many dress up in costume for Disney races, do they wear the costume more than once, do they ever dress up for any other races during the year."
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not wear a costume for races, but for those who do multiple races, I believe each race has its own costume. That is at least what I have observed.



No costumes for me, I go for comfort, especially when running a full marathon where so many things can go wrong over 26.2 miles.  



kbenson13 said:


> I've been away from the board for a while.  I have a knee injury that's probably just muscular (quad above the knee) but it's not going away and my physical therapist doesn't want me running.  I'm really bummed out about it and coming here is actually tough since I don't feel like a runner at all at the moment.  I had taken 2 weeks off, did the physical therapy exercises and felt better.  Then I did a short and slow run and the pain came right back.  Now I'm off my feet again and I'mreally worried that my injury is going to be more long term.  Anyway it all makes me feel like not participating in a running message board right now.  I don't know if that's a typical feeling or not (and I don't know if I'm even doing a good job of explaining how I'm feeling), but there it is.  Very bummed out running-wise right now.  Thanks for reading and I'm glad to get this off my chest a bit...


I hear what you are saying, and I was bummed when I was out with my injury.  But you have advice to offer for other runners so you are still valuable to the board. 


Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: I've never dressed up for any race. This weekend is my first rD experience and I am already a little overwhelmed so I'm glad I didnt stress about a costume. Next year, maybe a costume.



It can be overwhelming because of the size of these events but come Monday you will be saying how awesome of an experience it was.  There is a reason this thread exists.  This group of people like running,  but we also love Disney races.  For a reason!  Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## Waiting2goback

@kbenson13


----------



## kleph

kbenson13 said:


> I've been away from the board for a while.  I have a knee injury that's probably just muscular (quad above the knee) but it's not going away and my physical therapist doesn't want me running.  I'm really bummed out about it and coming here is actually tough since I don't feel like a runner at all at the moment.  I had taken 2 weeks off, did the physical therapy exercises and felt better.  Then I did a short and slow run and the pain came right back.  Now I'm off my feet again and I'mreally worried that my injury is going to be more long term.  Anyway it all makes me feel like not participating in a running message board right now.  I don't know if that's a typical feeling or not (and I don't know if I'm even doing a good job of explaining how I'm feeling), but there it is.  Very bummed out running-wise right now.  Thanks for reading and I'm glad to get this off my chest a bit...



i think it is pretty typical. not wanting to be reminded of running you can't do is certainly understandable. but dealing with injury is part of running and having the perseverance to get through it is just as much a factor to success as learning to deal with fatigue. it's awful hard to keep any kind of focus during a forced layoff but it is necessary. 

so while you might not really feel like regularly participating, do remember this board is still a resource to help you. most of us have gone through what you are struggling with and are ready to offer support. perhaps start a thread in this subforum for folks to discuss this particular issue in more detail. sometimes just venting the frustration can be a bit of relief.


----------



## LSUlakes

Changing things up a bit today. It's one of my favorite weekends of the year... It's LSU v/s Bama week and it's been the longest two weeks ever waiting to get to this point today! I'll also add that Monday I turn 35  and I will celebrate the occasion on Saturday. It's been a interesting season thus far. I had really low expectations and have been impressed with what the team has done. While my excitement level is very high, my realistic expectations are not confident. However, I am going to enjoy the day and maybe.. just maybe.... after losing 7 straight my Tigers can come away with a W. 
Saturday will start at 3:30AM, so those running W&D, I will be waking up early with you. Secure out tailgate spot, set up and start cooking a pig in my Cajun microwave. While thats going on I will most likely walk over to partake in some of the game day activities, perhaps I'll make a DIS sign if I get out there early enough. No idea when the food will be ready, but at the latest 5PM. Also going to make cornbread, some sausage, and whatever else calls my name at the grocery store this afternoon lol.

So to make it a question, who are you picking between the Tigers and Bama? 

For anyone who cares, use this twitter link to watch the LSU hype video for this years game.


----------



## rteetz

Not a Bama fan so go LSU. However if I want someone from the Big Ten in the playoff it’s probably best if Bama wins.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Not a Bama fan so go LSU. However if I want someone from the Big Ten in the playoff it’s probably best if Bama wins.



If you want a Big Ten team to get in, you need to root for Michigan or Ohio State to win out.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> If you want a Big Ten team to get in, you need to root for Michigan or Ohio State to win out.


That too. I really don’t like either of them...


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> That too. I really don’t like either of them...



We are more than pleased with Ohio States 2nd string QB playing for us. It is without a doubt a upgrade at the position.


----------



## huskies90

My daughter goes to Notre Dame so I have a strong rooting interest in Notre Dame and thus, I will be pulling for both teams to lose lol.  Well, since that cannot happen, I guess a 'Bama win would knock LSU out of the picture. Sorry, @LSUlakes 

Either way, having ND in the picture sure will make it tough for the SEC and/or B1G to get 2 teams in...


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I think this season in general has been a little crazy. I mean, we are living in a world where Kentucky is in the Top 10. I would be content with either team winning. I love when the underdog wins, so part of me is going for LSU, BUTTTTT, I do not want another all SEC championship game, so the more 2-loss SEC teams the better. So I’m very torn. It will be a great game either way.  

I’m an Oklahoma fan, but I think they are ridiculously over ranked. Their defense is a joke, but hopefully they’ll get their act together soon with Stoops FINALLY gone. Selfishly as a fan I want everyone ahead of them to lose and drop down, but I honestly don’t think they deserve a playoff spot. I’m tired of them embarrassing themselves in the postseason. Of course that would mean they’d have to win out, and I think West Virginia is going to be a loss.


----------



## LSUlakes

apdebord said:


> I mean, we are living in a world where Kentucky is in the Top 10.



I guess this means that LSU can be a top 10 team in basketball this year then lol! Some really big games this week in the SEC East and West.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> So to make it a question, who are you picking between the Tigers and Bama?



I will be proudly wearing my “Not Today Saban!” shirt around Manhattan tomorrow in your honor.

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Go Sports!

This is also a big weekend for me -- I got a beer fest to go to all day on Saturday. I have to run 7 miles in the morning, so no regrets about the booze. And I don't have to run on Sunday, so no regrets about the hangover. Win/win!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: The Chicago Bears are first in their division.  I don't know if that means the bears are good or the division is bad.  Go Sports!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I'm still mad Saban left Michigan State all those years ago, so go LSU!!



roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: The Chicago Bears are first in their division.  I don't know if that means the bears are good or the division is bad.  Go Sports!



Well the Lions are bad, as usual.


----------



## tidefan

LSUlakes said:


> Changing things up a bit today. It's one of my favorite weekends of the year... It's LSU v/s Bama week and it's been the longest two weeks ever waiting to get to this point today! I'll also add that Monday I turn 35  and I will celebrate the occasion on Saturday. It's been a interesting season thus far. I had really low expectations and have been impressed with what the team has done. While my excitement level is very high, my realistic expectations are not confident. However, I am going to enjoy the day and maybe.. just maybe.... after losing 7 straight my Tigers can come away with a W.
> Saturday will start at 3:30AM, so those running W&D, I will be waking up early with you. Secure out tailgate spot, set up and start cooking a pig in my Cajun microwave. While thats going on I will most likely walk over to partake in some of the game day activities, perhaps I'll make a DIS sign if I get out there early enough. No idea when the food will be ready, but at the latest 5PM. Also going to make cornbread, some sausage, and whatever else calls my name at the grocery store this afternoon lol.
> 
> So to make it a question, who are you picking between the Tigers and Bama?
> 
> For anyone who cares, use this twitter link to watch the LSU hype video for this years game.


*ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!*

Sorry @LSUlakes and @Keels , I believe that we are ready and focused for this game.  We've been waiting all year to test ourselves and the players are chomping at the bit to get down to Red Stick.  BTW, Alabama has a pretty good record at Tiger Stadium...

And... for your viewing pleasure...  I dug this up.  It was a video they made for the start of the 2012 season that recapped the 2011 Championship game...


----------



## tidefan

Or... Dixieland Delight from 2013...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Sounds like you have a fun weekend planned!

I would like to see LSU win, but it's not a big game for me. The huskers play (theeee) Ohio St tomorrow, so in the theme of our year, I am just hoping for improvement tomorrow...


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: LSU since my friend goes there. College Football is not really big here in New England.


----------



## Bree

run.minnie.miles said:


> Random Question:
> 
> Are there ever discounts for Lululemon? Like a coupon code or special sale?
> Or am I just going to have to pay full price?



Other than what someone else suggested it’s hard to get a deal. If you know exactly what style and size you need, you may be able to find New With Tag on eBay or poshmark type websites.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

No rooting interest. I think Alabama will win and that it won’t be particularly close. However, I am a believer in conference skullduggery and as much as the crowds love to chant “SEC! SEC!” I’m pretty sure they want to be doing it for someone other than Alabama this year just to mix things up (As well as the opportunity for multiple schools making the playoffs being bolstered by an LSU win).

That’s not to say it’s the only way LSU could win. This is an 18-22-year-old labor force, you project performance at your own risk. Both schools appear to have their normal abundance of the most talented overlarge athletes available so nothing will be a surprise.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD:

As a Gator fan, (ahem, sorry about that . Not.) I will be cheering for LSU, but expecting an Alabama domination.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: We have family members who graduated from Auburn so I have been taught to never pull for Alabama. It will be interesting to see if Tua will have to play the whole game though.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> I will be proudly wearing my “Not Today Saban!” shirt around Manhattan tomorrow in your honor.
> 
> Geaux Tigers!



Im going to have to repeat my efforts from the Georgia game and at least double fist IPA's on my walk to the stadium. lol 



tidefan said:


> We've been waiting all year to test ourselves



Hope we exceed your expectations.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> at least double fist IPA's on my walk to the stadium


----------



## kleph

y'all just sit back and enjoy watching tua slinging coconuts and pineapples.


----------



## ZellyB

I don't follow college ball so just a Go Chiefs! From me. 

Waiting for them to break my heart like they do every year.


----------



## Kazrak

ATTQOTD (yesterday): closest I've gotten to a costume was my virtual Mr. Incredible (red shirt, black shorts) for the WDW 10k.  I don't see myself doing costumes in the near future.

ATTQOTD (today): Not a college football fan, no preference.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> That too. I really don’t like either of them...



I'll make it easy for you. Go Blue!


----------



## PkbaughAR

ATTQOTD: I love the SEC and college football! I feel like Alabama will win, but sure hope for a good game!

On a side note, I wore a cheese head at the 5K this morning to go with my Swiss cheese T-shirt that paired with my friend’s wine outfit (instead of the chef hat). Got a lot of love for the Pack from mostly the CM’s!


----------



## maw

roxymama said:


> I'm a basic witch this year.  Gotta just add a thermos of PSLs and wear my uggs.  Right now I'm drinking at the bar with parents across from school prior to school pickup and trick or treating.  Having a crispin cider.  That's normal for a Wed, right?
> View attachment 362462


I just had to say how jealous I am that there is a bar across from your school. Best. Planning. Ever. (And best Wed.!)


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> I don't follow college ball so just a Go Chiefs! From me.
> 
> Waiting for them to break my heart like they do every year.



Pat Mahomes is my true CFB guy (#WreckEmTech), so I pull for the Chiefs right after my Saints!


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: We are...Penn State!


----------



## KevM

Between Bama & LSU, I’ll be rooting for LSU.  Bama will won any way.

But when it comes to college football, my actual rooting interest is

We are.. Penn State.


----------



## roxymama

My daughter is singing a song at school called Silly Humans about dumb things people do.  I'm triggered by the line "when they're tired, they go for a run"


----------



## AntimonyER

Just got finished with my first half! My brother (who ran with me) was nice enough to get a hotel about 1/2 miles from start line so we could sleep in and stay warm (48 degrees at start) , heading to the starting line 30 minutes before the start. Started in corral 4, crossing the start line 1 minute after the gun. After the first mile, we were at 8:30 pace due to the congestion, but we picked it up and ran the next three miles at 7:35. I was feeling great but this was too much for my brother and he started cramping, so we slowed down to an 8 minute pace for the next 4 miles. He still was having issues so he told me to just go. So in the spirit of Forrest Gump (we are in Savannah after all) , I just ran. I did the next 5 at a 7:44 pace (faster than my best 5k!!) and the last 0.1 at a 7:00 "sprint". My time: 1:43:23!!! Smashed my published goal of 1:57, and even my mental stretch goal of 1:50!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

*How to Ruin the Perfect Run AND Ruin Your Faith in Humanity in 30 Minutes*

Today was the perfect running day in North Georgia. 45 degrees, no wind, beautiful fall foliage. I planned to do 12 miles. About 8 miles into the run I get a scam telemarketing call. They spoof a cell number with the same area code and exchange (NPA-NXX in telco lingo), making it look like a familiar number. They're robo-calls but they seem to interact with your responses. It's always either the robo-woman who has a problem with her headset or the robo-guy asking for Chrissie.

While getting my phone out of the pouch, I dropped my car key. It immediately disappeared in the grass and leaves. I spent 30 minutes on my hands and knees and could not find it. Luckily, DW was at home, so she was able to drop off a spare key at the car without too much hassle for her or me.

To Mr. Telemarketer: you take advantage of human nature to sell your ripoff product. I hope you spend eternity with a rock in your shoe, chafing underwear, and listening to 'It's a Small World' non-stop. And you mistake the capsaicin cream for Body Glide.

During the 30 minutes I spent on my hands and knees, at least 50 cars passed me. Not one stopped to see if I needed help. Most of them didn't even slow down or move over. I've run the same Saturday route for about 15 years, so I have to believe some of these people (if not most) have seen me running. I know people fake car trouble to rob people, but I'm in hi-visibility clothes, on my hands and knees, with no vehicle nearby. Wouldn't someone stop to see if I needed help?

For the 50 people that passed me and didn't stop: you don't deserve the same punishment as Mr. Telemarketer. I hope you get a hair in your food and step in a puddle in the kitchen and have to have soggy socks all day.

I still managed to get 9.5 miles in. I'll be going out this afternoon with a rake to see if I can find the key.

</Rant>


----------



## CDKG

*October Miles: 123.0
2018 Miles: 972.8*

I recently returned from 10 days in Orlando. I ran 7 mornings (2x on the treadmill at HRH Orlando and 5x around SSR) for a total of 36 miles (9 treadmill and 27 pavement). Including my morning runs and time in the parks, I averaged 27k+ steps each day. Training for running on tired legs complete!

Tomorrow my long runs enter unknown territory for me. Only 5 long runs between 15-20 miles separate me from my first full marathon! After my recent “test” of marathon training while vacationing in Orlando, I am feeling more confident about race day.


----------



## Dis5150

ATYQOTD: Works been crazy, getting ready to leave on family vacation to Orlando / Universal next Friday! Need to have everything done before I leave so haven’t been on here much. Also, not a college football fan, so yay, the 49ers actually won a game! Thursday night football was the best game of the year so far!

For those that wear Saucony Guides, Zulilly has them for $59-$79!

ETA: they have some Triumphs too!


----------



## cavepig

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> *How to Ruin the Perfect Run AND Ruin Your Faith in Humanity in 30 Minutes*
> 
> Today was the perfect running day in North Georgia. 45 degrees, no wind, beautiful fall foliage. I planned to do 12 miles. About 8 miles into the run I get a scam telemarketing call. They spoof a cell number with the same area code and exchange (NPA-NXX in telco lingo), making it look like a familiar number. They're robo-calls but they seem to interact with your responses. It's always either the robo-woman who has a problem with her headset or the robo-guy asking for Chrissie.
> 
> While getting my phone out of the pouch, I dropped my car key. It immediately disappeared in the grass and leaves. I spent 30 minutes on my hands and knees and could not find it. Luckily, DW was at home, so she was able to drop off a spare key at the car without too much hassle for her or me.
> 
> To Mr. Telemarketer: you take advantage of human nature to sell your ripoff product. I hope you spend eternity with a rock in your shoe, chafing underwear, and listening to 'It's a Small World' non-stop. And you mistake the capsaicin cream for Body Glide.
> 
> During the 30 minutes I spent on my hands and knees, at least 50 cars passed me. Not one stopped to see if I needed help. Most of them didn't even slow down or move over. I've run the same Saturday route for about 15 years, so I have to believe some of these people (if not most) have seen me running. I know people fake car trouble to rob people, but I'm in hi-visibility clothes, on my hands and knees, with no vehicle nearby. Wouldn't someone stop to see if I needed help?
> 
> For the 50 people that passed me and didn't stop: you don't deserve the same punishment as Mr. Telemarketer. I hope you get a hair in your food and step in a puddle in the kitchen and have to have soggy socks all day.
> 
> I still managed to get 9.5 miles in. I'll be going out this afternoon with a rake to see if I can find the key.
> 
> </Rant>


  Oh my I totally hear you.  Your story goes along with mine from Friday's run about loosing faith in Humanity.

  I was running on a road with really wide shoulders (not super crowded).  A truck started drifting closer as it basically aimed towards me.  I was running over a small creek so the guard rail prevented me from moving over anymore, but luckily he noticed my arm movement and swerved at the last second.  His cell phone was propped up on his steering wheel and he was clueless staring down. Luckily, no car in the other lane as he swerved so wide. 

BUT, he didn't stop to check that I was okay.  He just swerved back widely and took off.     So, I was along the same lines but different words of your comment that he" get a hair in your food and step in a puddle in the kitchen and have to have soggy socks all day."

I hope you found/find your key.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cavepig said:


> So, I was along the same lines but different words of your comment that he...



Trust me, that was not the thought at the time. I would be banned for life if I included the actual curse.


----------



## PCFriar80

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> *How to Ruin the Perfect Run AND Ruin Your Faith in Humanity in 30 Minutes*
> 
> Today was the perfect running day in North Georgia. 45 degrees, no wind, beautiful fall foliage. I planned to do 12 miles. About 8 miles into the run I get a scam telemarketing call. They spoof a cell number with the same area code and exchange (NPA-NXX in telco lingo), making it look like a familiar number. They're robo-calls but they seem to interact with your responses. It's always either the robo-woman who has a problem with her headset or the robo-guy asking for Chrissie.
> 
> While getting my phone out of the pouch, I dropped my car key. It immediately disappeared in the grass and leaves. I spent 30 minutes on my hands and knees and could not find it. Luckily, DW was at home, so she was able to drop off a spare key at the car without too much hassle for her or me.
> 
> To Mr. Telemarketer: you take advantage of human nature to sell your ripoff product. I hope you spend eternity with a rock in your shoe, chafing underwear, and listening to 'It's a Small World' non-stop. And you mistake the capsaicin cream for Body Glide.
> 
> During the 30 minutes I spent on my hands and knees, at least 50 cars passed me. Not one stopped to see if I needed help. Most of them didn't even slow down or move over. I've run the same Saturday route for about 15 years, so I have to believe some of these people (if not most) have seen me running. I know people fake car trouble to rob people, but I'm in hi-visibility clothes, on my hands and knees, with no vehicle nearby. Wouldn't someone stop to see if I needed help?
> 
> For the 50 people that passed me and didn't stop: you don't deserve the same punishment as Mr. Telemarketer. I hope you get a hair in your food and step in a puddle in the kitchen and have to have soggy socks all day.
> I still managed to get 9.5 miles in. I'll be going out this afternoon with a rake to see if I can find the key.
> 
> </Rant>



I hear you @OldSlowGoofyGuy!  Hope you found that key.  Ironically, I have a reverse story. I just started my training for the WDW 1/2 marathon a week ago and today was my 5 miler.  During the first mile a driver came close to hitting me on a rural road.  Picture this, I'm running against traffic, car nearly hit's me, the pickup truck coming in the other direction leans on the horn and flips off the car that almost hit.  Slows down and says "what the hell was that?".  That actually gave me a jolt to know that there are some good guys out there.  If I was in GA I would have pulled over to help you!


----------



## Slogger

Hey @OldSlowGoofyGuy ….sorry about your bad mojo on your run.   I would have stopped to help and I'm sure others would too.   Hope you find those keys and a way to get back at the telemarketer.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-I don't have a team in the fight, Go Clemson Tigers!   Unfortunately if LSU wins that means Alabama can skip the SEC title game again and go right into the playoff.   Rooting for a good game for you @LSUlakes !


----------



## jennamfeo

Hey @LSUlakes I’m at a bar and the Alabama vs LSU game is on and Margs are flowing. GO SPORTS!


----------



## FFigawi

It's it just Disney who doesn't know how to spell


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> It's it just Disney who doesn't know how to spell
> 
> View attachment 363108



I always wanted to visit Pananma City Beach...


----------



## tidefan

Happy *Roll Tide *to everyone!


----------



## kleph




----------



## SarahDisney

Y'all, I ran in Manhattan and my GPS only went a little nutty!



(I was actually running down 91st, not through the buildings)


----------



## SarahDisney

Gah! Double post! I blame Spectrum.


----------



## Kazrak

SarahDisney said:


> Y'all, I ran in Manhattan and my GPS only went a little nutty!
> 
> View attachment 363143
> 
> (I was actually running down 91st, not through the buildings)



But it's so much fun to run through the buildings!

...no, I wouldn't know.  My runs in Manhattan were either along the High Line or Hudson River Park.  I don't think I ever got as far north as 91st, to be honest.  GPS was fine by the river, but wasn't especially happy on the High Line.


----------



## rootbeerkid

*A Tale of Two Races* – A Dickens of an Experience (sorry about the length)

It was the worst of times. It was the best of times. It was the season of sweat. It was the season of comfort. It was the summer of walk. It was the winter of run.

*Marathon 1* (first marathon ever, 61 years old, foolishness? possibly? probably? definitely!): USAF Marathon, WPAFB, Dayton Ohio, September 15, 2018. I had run twice in the USAF half. It is close to home and covers familiar territory.  Goals: A – 4:30, B – 5:00, C – Finish.  The race began in foggy conditions at 7:30 at 72°F, 96% humidity. Typically there is a flyover but this year it didn’t happen or wasn’t visible because of the fog. The course runs between two areas of the Air Force Base. The first three miles go up and down about 150’, thereafter the course is relatively flat except for an overpass or two.  Around mile 5, the course enters a base housing area where residents come out in support – candy, bacon, drinks, cheering, signs and more.  Between miles 8 and 10, the course exits the base and enters the older section of the city of Fairborn. This was the best of the course. The town folks came out in mass and cheer with veracity. USAF personnel appear throughout the course to offer encouragement.  The course runs along the north side of the primary runway and passes by Huffman Prairie where the Wright Brothers refined their early invention.  There are some pretty lonely yet scenic stretches on this course between miles 15 and 18. The waning miles return back to the start which is located adjacent to the US Air Force Museum.

At race start, the Event Alert System (EAS) classification was moderate (yellow) and I considered some pace adjustments accordingly. My first half time was 2:19:35. My A goal was out but I was still looking good for the B goal.  Two or three miles later the aid stations indicated that the EAS rating had been raised to High (Red). By mile 17, I was starting to feel the heat and began to alternate walking and jogging. By mile 21, everyone was walking. The EAS rating had been elevated to Severe (Black). My completion time was 5:43:17.  At least I had achieved the C goal and finished.  I didn’t realize then that the C goal had been in more danger than I had thought.

Race results indicated that I was 27 out of 30 for my age group which was discouraging.  I thought I had performed a little better than that.  I later found out that the course was officially closed around noon. About 500 runners that were behind me and had yet to reach about mile 20 were boarded onto a bus and transported ahead of me to the finish line. Some chose to cross and receive medals.  Others decided that since they had not actually finished the course that they would not cross the finish line.  Race organizers issued an email explaining the circumstances and rationale. The Wet Bulb Globe Temperature reached and exceeded 85, and medical were overwhelmed with dehydrated and overheated runners.  Organizers offered complementary entry into the 2019 or 2020 marathon to anyone that was stopped while on the course.  The fact is that the weather was just brutal.

My feelings were that while I had technically completed a Marathon, I hadn’t actually ran a Marathon. The latter half felt more like a long distance walk.  I expressed this to my coach.  She thought about it and recommended considering the CNO Financial Monumental Marathon in Indianapolis.  After some deliberation, I decided to commit – the second tale.


*Marathon 2* (second marathon ever, obviously LOL): CNO Financial Monumental Marathon, Indianapolis, Indiana, November 3, 2018.  This Race starts and finishes by the Indiana State Capital building.  It is very well attended and has sold out the past 6 years. For the first 7 miles, the half and full share the same route which winds past many famous downtown buildings.  With the split, the marathon continues northward along Fall Creek and follows a long circle-ish pattern through mostly Indy neighborhoods through mile 23.  Then the course turns south for the final leg back into downtown.

In contrast with the USAF Marathon, the starting temperature was a cool 35°F. It felt warmer than the 2018 Disney World Half even though the temperature was about the same. The pack was broken into 5 waves, the first of which started at 8:00.  I was assigned to wave 4 which had a predicted pace slower than I planned but certainly acceptable.  The course was wide enough in the early stages that running at a planned pace was not encumbered.

The McMillan calculator predicted that I was capable of ~4:13 and my coach indicated that she thought I had a 4:15 in me.  I was skeptical based on the work reported by @DopeyBadger that the factor applied for marathon calculation is higher for less experienced/slower runners.  Nevertheless, the target pace was set at 9:45 and off we went.  The time for the half was 2:08:30. OK but the big question was whether the pace could be maintained for the second half.  New territory here.  Would the dreaded wall make an appearance?  The 30K (18.6 mile) split was a bit slower.  The last 8 miles will be remembered for both agony and ecstasy.  The feet kept moving.  The lungs kept breathing. The heart kept pumping. The mind kept encouraging.  In the end, the final 8 miles were at a 9:50 pace and the net time was 4:19:07.

It’s farcical logic but there is a path that the time gets to ~4:12. If the overage of 0.25 miles (~2 minutes and I diligently tried to run the tangents) is removed and the Porta-Potty time (5 minutes) is removed (if only my bowels would have cooperated), then it gets to 4:12 as McMillan predicted.  Of course this is whimsical thinking.  Both these times were legitimately incurred as part of the official time and are fair for inclusion. What a hopeless dreamer…

In retrospect, both marathons were good experiences for different reasons. I learned some things about myself in both races. I especially look to those last 8 miles of the Monumental. That was an experience that made all of this training and time worthwhile.

I’m uncertain if I’ll run another marathon.  This may be a one(two)-and-done thing.  I don’t want to give up the fitness level so I will try to keep running/training.  I will probably stick to the half marathons for a while and see where that goes. From past experience, there needs to be an event or motivation and discipline becomes fleeting for me.  The Walt Disney World half is next scheduled event.


At Monumental with USAF outfit.


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes my final time for hot chocolate was 1:34:58.  A 10:12 pace.  Not my fastest but faster than I expected for a race I wasn't training for


----------



## gjramsey

Texas 10 Katy race report:  

This was the 2nd race of my 3 races in 3 weeks.  Going into the race, I was just planning on running a nice consistent race.  Woke up seeing that there was a band of showers heading into the Houston area.  At least there was no lighting showing up on the radar.  The rain hit my house at 6am before I started heading to the race site.  Driving to the Katy area, the rain sorta came in waves, sometimes light, sometimes heavy.  The rain pretty much stayed that way the whole race.  About 10 minutes before the race, it started getting heavy again.  Everyone pretty much was staying under tents or overhangs by the school where the race site was.  I think this was the first time I noticed that there was zero line for the porta-potties right before the start of the race.  They did not call the 10 milers to the start line until they were ready to start the race.

The race started in the steady rain, and pretty much rained like that the first 3+ miles.  The next 4 miles was either a drizzle or nothing.  Around between mile 7 and 8, it picked up again.  Fun times.

My legs actually felt really good for this weeks race, so I tried to stay under 7:45 for the first 5 mile lap, and then pick it up the second lap.  Even after the hardest week of training, I was able to keep up the pace I liked.  Avg of 7:41 for the first 5.  Since I decided to pick up the pace, I picked out some runners in front of me to try and catch.  I was able to get a couple of them but the one I was really trying to catch finished about 30 seconds in front of me.   2nd lap was an avg of 7:22, and finish time of *1:15:22* with an avg pace of 7:32.  With the weather and the north wind, I was very happy with how my legs felt.

31/236 overall, 25/96 male, 4/15 age.   The rain certainly kept a number of people at home today.


----------



## roxymama

rootbeerkid said:


> *A Tale of Two Races* – A Dickens of an Experience (sorry about the length)
> 
> It was the worst of times. It was the best of times. It was the season of sweat. It was the season of comfort. It was the summer of walk. It was the winter of run.
> 
> *Marathon 1* (first marathon ever, 61 years old, foolishness? possibly? probably? definitely!): USAF Marathon, WPAFB, Dayton Ohio, September 15, 2018. I had run twice in the USAF half. It is close to home and covers familiar territory.  Goals: A – 4:30, B – 5:00, C – Finish.  The race began in foggy conditions at 7:30 at 72°F, 96% humidity. Typically there is a flyover but this year it didn’t happen or wasn’t visible because of the fog. The course runs between two areas of the Air Force Base. The first three miles go up and down about 150’, thereafter the course is relatively flat except for an overpass or two.  Around mile 5, the course enters a base housing area where residents come out in support – candy, bacon, drinks, cheering, signs and more.  Between miles 8 and 10, the course exits the base and enters the older section of the city of Fairborn. This was the best of the course. The town folks came out in mass and cheer with veracity. USAF personnel appear throughout the course to offer encouragement.  The course runs along the north side of the primary runway and passes by Huffman Prairie where the Wright Brothers refined their early invention.  There are some pretty lonely yet scenic stretches on this course between miles 15 and 18. The waning miles return back to the start which is located adjacent to the US Air Force Museum.
> 
> At race start, the Event Alert System (EAS) classification was moderate (yellow) and I considered some pace adjustments accordingly. My first half time was 2:19:35. My A goal was out but I was still looking good for the B goal.  Two or three miles later the aid stations indicated that the EAS rating had been raised to High (Red). By mile 17, I was starting to feel the heat and began to alternate walking and jogging. By mile 21, everyone was walking. The EAS rating had been elevated to Severe (Black). My completion time was 5:43:17.  At least I had achieved the C goal and finished.  I didn’t realize then that the C goal had been in more danger than I had thought.
> 
> Race results indicated that I was 27 out of 30 for my age group which was discouraging.  I thought I had performed a little better than that.  I later found out that the course was officially closed around noon. About 500 runners that were behind me and had yet to reach about mile 20 were boarded onto a bus and transported ahead of me to the finish line. Some chose to cross and receive medals.  Others decided that since they had not actually finished the course that they would not cross the finish line.  Race organizers issued an email explaining the circumstances and rationale. The Wet Bulb Globe Temperature reached and exceeded 85, and medical were overwhelmed with dehydrated and overheated runners.  Organizers acknowledged offered complementary entry into the 2019 or 2020 marathon to anyone that was stopped while on the course.  The fact is that the weather was just brutal.
> 
> My feelings were that while I had technically completed a Marathon, I hadn’t actually ran a Marathon. The latter half felt more like a long distance walk.  I expressed this to my coach.  She thought about it and recommended considering the CNO Financial Monumental Marathon in Indianapolis.  After some deliberation, I decided to commit – the second tale.
> 
> 
> *Marathon 2* (second marathon ever, obviously LOL): CNO Financial Monumental Marathon, Indianapolis, Indiana, November 3, 2018.  This Race starts and finishes by the Indiana State Capital building.  It is very well attended and has sold out the past 6 years. For the first 7 miles, the half and full share the same route which winds past many famous downtown buildings.  With the split, the marathon continues northward along Fall Creek and follows a long circle-ish pattern through mostly Indy neighborhoods through mile 23.  Then the course turns south for the final leg back into downtown.
> 
> In contrast with the USAF Marathon, the starting temperature was a cool 35°F. It felt warmer than the 2018 Disney World Half even though the temperature was about the same. The pack was broken into 5 waves, the first of which started at 8:00.  I was assigned to wave 4 which had a predicted pace slower than I planned but certainly acceptable.  The course was wide enough in the early stages that running at a planned pace was not encumbered.
> 
> The McMillan calculator predicted that I was capable of ~4:13 and my coach indicated that she thought I had a 4:15 in me.  I was skeptical based on the work reported by @DopeyBadger that the factor applied for marathon calculation is higher for less experienced/slower runners.  Nevertheless, the target pace was set at 9:45 and off we went.  The time for the half was 2:08:30. OK but the big question was whether the pace could be maintained for the second half.  New territory here.  Would the dreaded wall make an appearance?  The 30K (18.6 mile) split was a bit slower.  The last 8 miles will be remembered for both agony and ecstasy.  The feet kept moving.  The lungs kept breathing. The heart kept pumping. The mind kept encouraging.  In the end, the final 8 miles were at a 9:50 pace and the net time was 4:19:07.
> 
> It’s farcical logic but there is a path that the time gets to ~4:12. If the overage of 0.25 miles (~2 minutes and I diligently tried to run the tangents) is removed and the Porta-Potty time (5 minutes) is removed (if only my bowels would have cooperated), then it gets to 4:12 as McMillan predicted.  Of course this is whimsical thinking.  Both these times were legitimately incurred as part of the official time and are fair for inclusion. What a hopeless dreamer…
> 
> In retrospect, both marathons were good experiences for different reasons. I learned some things about myself in both races. I especially look to those last 8 miles of the Monumental. That was an experience that made all of this training and time worthwhile.
> 
> I’m uncertain if I’ll run another marathon.  This may be a one(two)-and-done thing.  I don’t want to give up the fitness level so I will try to keep running/training.  I will probably stick to the half marathons for a while and see where that goes. From past experience, there needs to be an event or motivation and discipline becomes fleeting for me.  The Walt Disney World half is next scheduled event.
> 
> View attachment 363247
> At Monumental with USAF outfit.



Congrats on smashing your original 4:30 A goal!   Dealing with heat can be no joke.
My dad was born in Dayton and I had family in Centerville for years.  I was born in Indianapolis too.  Small world


----------



## flav

rootbeerkid said:


> *A Tale of Two Races* – A Dickens of an Experience (sorry about the length)
> 
> It was the worst of times. It was the best of times. It was the season of sweat. It was the season of comfort. It was the summer of walk. It was the winter of run.
> 
> *Marathon 1* (first marathon ever, 61 years old, foolishness? possibly? probably? definitely!): USAF Marathon, WPAFB, Dayton Ohio, September 15, 2018. I had run twice in the USAF half. It is close to home and covers familiar territory.  Goals: A – 4:30, B – 5:00, C – Finish.  The race began in foggy conditions at 7:30 at 72°F, 96% humidity. Typically there is a flyover but this year it didn’t happen or wasn’t visible because of the fog. The course runs between two areas of the Air Force Base. The first three miles go up and down about 150’, thereafter the course is relatively flat except for an overpass or two.  Around mile 5, the course enters a base housing area where residents come out in support – candy, bacon, drinks, cheering, signs and more.  Between miles 8 and 10, the course exits the base and enters the older section of the city of Fairborn. This was the best of the course. The town folks came out in mass and cheer with veracity. USAF personnel appear throughout the course to offer encouragement.  The course runs along the north side of the primary runway and passes by Huffman Prairie where the Wright Brothers refined their early invention.  There are some pretty lonely yet scenic stretches on this course between miles 15 and 18. The waning miles return back to the start which is located adjacent to the US Air Force Museum.
> 
> At race start, the Event Alert System (EAS) classification was moderate (yellow) and I considered some pace adjustments accordingly. My first half time was 2:19:35. My A goal was out but I was still looking good for the B goal.  Two or three miles later the aid stations indicated that the EAS rating had been raised to High (Red). By mile 17, I was starting to feel the heat and began to alternate walking and jogging. By mile 21, everyone was walking. The EAS rating had been elevated to Severe (Black). My completion time was 5:43:17.  At least I had achieved the C goal and finished.  I didn’t realize then that the C goal had been in more danger than I had thought.
> 
> Race results indicated that I was 27 out of 30 for my age group which was discouraging.  I thought I had performed a little better than that.  I later found out that the course was officially closed around noon. About 500 runners that were behind me and had yet to reach about mile 20 were boarded onto a bus and transported ahead of me to the finish line. Some chose to cross and receive medals.  Others decided that since they had not actually finished the course that they would not cross the finish line.  Race organizers issued an email explaining the circumstances and rationale. The Wet Bulb Globe Temperature reached and exceeded 85, and medical were overwhelmed with dehydrated and overheated runners.  Organizers acknowledged offered complementary entry into the 2019 or 2020 marathon to anyone that was stopped while on the course.  The fact is that the weather was just brutal.
> 
> My feelings were that while I had technically completed a Marathon, I hadn’t actually ran a Marathon. The latter half felt more like a long distance walk.  I expressed this to my coach.  She thought about it and recommended considering the CNO Financial Monumental Marathon in Indianapolis.  After some deliberation, I decided to commit – the second tale.
> 
> 
> *Marathon 2* (second marathon ever, obviously LOL): CNO Financial Monumental Marathon, Indianapolis, Indiana, November 3, 2018.  This Race starts and finishes by the Indiana State Capital building.  It is very well attended and has sold out the past 6 years. For the first 7 miles, the half and full share the same route which winds past many famous downtown buildings.  With the split, the marathon continues northward along Fall Creek and follows a long circle-ish pattern through mostly Indy neighborhoods through mile 23.  Then the course turns south for the final leg back into downtown.
> 
> In contrast with the USAF Marathon, the starting temperature was a cool 35°F. It felt warmer than the 2018 Disney World Half even though the temperature was about the same. The pack was broken into 5 waves, the first of which started at 8:00.  I was assigned to wave 4 which had a predicted pace slower than I planned but certainly acceptable.  The course was wide enough in the early stages that running at a planned pace was not encumbered.
> 
> The McMillan calculator predicted that I was capable of ~4:13 and my coach indicated that she thought I had a 4:15 in me.  I was skeptical based on the work reported by @DopeyBadger that the factor applied for marathon calculation is higher for less experienced/slower runners.  Nevertheless, the target pace was set at 9:45 and off we went.  The time for the half was 2:08:30. OK but the big question was whether the pace could be maintained for the second half.  New territory here.  Would the dreaded wall make an appearance?  The 30K (18.6 mile) split was a bit slower.  The last 8 miles will be remembered for both agony and ecstasy.  The feet kept moving.  The lungs kept breathing. The heart kept pumping. The mind kept encouraging.  In the end, the final 8 miles were at a 9:50 pace and the net time was 4:19:07.
> 
> It’s farcical logic but there is a path that the time gets to ~4:12. If the overage of 0.25 miles (~2 minutes and I diligently tried to run the tangents) is removed and the Porta-Potty time (5 minutes) is removed (if only my bowels would have cooperated), then it gets to 4:12 as McMillan predicted.  Of course this is whimsical thinking.  Both these times were legitimately incurred as part of the official time and are fair for inclusion. What a hopeless dreamer…
> 
> In retrospect, both marathons were good experiences for different reasons. I learned some things about myself in both races. I especially look to those last 8 miles of the Monumental. That was an experience that made all of this training and time worthwhile.
> 
> I’m uncertain if I’ll run another marathon.  This may be a one(two)-and-done thing.  I don’t want to give up the fitness level so I will try to keep running/training.  I will probably stick to the half marathons for a while and see where that goes. From past experience, there needs to be an event or motivation and discipline becomes fleeting for me.  The Walt Disney World half is next scheduled event.
> 
> View attachment 363247
> At Monumental with USAF outfit.


Truly inspirational post. Thank you for sharing. End of 2019 or beginning of 2020 should bring my first and second Marathon experiences so I is great to learn from others.


----------



## flav

Congratulations @roxymama @gjramsey @rootbeerkid


----------



## SarahDisney

Kazrak said:


> My runs in Manhattan were either along the High Line or Hudson River Park. I don't think I ever got as far north as 91st, to be honest. GPS was fine by the river, but wasn't especially happy on the High Line.



I was fine on the bike path along the west side highway. It was just the streets that were a problem 
 (and I was that far north because I kinda live up there)


----------



## flav

Also, I am looking forward to reading everyone race recap from WnD... I know you are at the party right now 

I had a surprising Post Disney Depression this weekend... One year later!

I woke up Saturday thinking: «last year I was running the 10k », wore my WnD 2017 shirts all weekend and had dreams about people in this thread flying me to run the half and Mickey welcoming me 

Work is though these days, it was really grey on Saturday and DH, seeing I was off, offered to buy me flowers at Costco  I choose them with an orange theme (you guessed it... like last year WnD) and Maleficient style flowers (my costume).
 

So everyone, enjoy the moment, have a safe way back home and hope to runDisney again in the future!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Thanks @rootbeerkid for the great report. And congrats on the great time.

I did notice that name on the bib.


----------



## garneska

@rootbeerkid nice recap. The AF Marathon was my first full in 1999. It seems they changed the course some, but still brings back memories.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> It's it just Disney who doesn't know how to spell
> 
> View attachment 363108



Hmm, thought it was spelled HAINES CITY this year...


----------



## Waiting2goback

AntimonyER said:


> Just got finished with my first half! My brother (who ran with me) was nice enough to get a hotel about 1/2 miles from start line so we could sleep in and stay warm (48 degrees at start) , heading to the starting line 30 minutes before the start. Started in corral 4, crossing the start line 1 minute after the gun. After the first mile, we were at 8:30 pace due to the congestion, but we picked it up and ran the next three miles at 7:35. I was feeling great but this was too much for my brother and he started cramping, so we slowed down to an 8 minute pace for the next 4 miles. He still was having issues so he told me to just go. So in the spirit of Forrest Gump (we are in Savannah after all) , I just ran. I did the next 5 at a 7:44 pace (faster than my best 5k!!) and the last 0.1 at a 7:00 "sprint". My time: 1:43:23!!! Smashed my published goal of 1:57, and even my mental stretch goal of 1:50!



48' in November is cold?   That is shorts weather for me up here in MA, when I'm running at least.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> *How to Ruin the Perfect Run AND Ruin Your Faith in Humanity in 30 Minutes*
> 
> Today was the perfect running day in North Georgia. 45 degrees, no wind, beautiful fall foliage. I planned to do 12 miles. About 8 miles into the run I get a scam telemarketing call. They spoof a cell number with the same area code and exchange (NPA-NXX in telco lingo), making it look like a familiar number. They're robo-calls but they seem to interact with your responses. It's always either the robo-woman who has a problem with her headset or the robo-guy asking for Chrissie.
> 
> While getting my phone out of the pouch, I dropped my car key. It immediately disappeared in the grass and leaves. I spent 30 minutes on my hands and knees and could not find it. Luckily, DW was at home, so she was able to drop off a spare key at the car without too much hassle for her or me.
> 
> To Mr. Telemarketer: you take advantage of human nature to sell your ripoff product. I hope you spend eternity with a rock in your shoe, chafing underwear, and listening to 'It's a Small World' non-stop. And you mistake the capsaicin cream for Body Glide.
> 
> During the 30 minutes I spent on my hands and knees, at least 50 cars passed me. Not one stopped to see if I needed help. Most of them didn't even slow down or move over. I've run the same Saturday route for about 15 years, so I have to believe some of these people (if not most) have seen me running. I know people fake car trouble to rob people, but I'm in hi-visibility clothes, on my hands and knees, with no vehicle nearby. Wouldn't someone stop to see if I needed help?
> 
> For the 50 people that passed me and didn't stop: you don't deserve the same punishment as Mr. Telemarketer. I hope you get a hair in your food and step in a puddle in the kitchen and have to have soggy socks all day.
> 
> I still managed to get 9.5 miles in. I'll be going out this afternoon with a rake to see if I can find the key.
> 
> </Rant>


And it is stories like these that are the exact reason I don't answer my phone unless it is someone in my contacts.  If someone isn't in my contacts by name then I don't need to stop any run to answer.  When I am running and the phone rings it will say the person's name in my headphones.  




flav said:


> Also, I am looking forward to reading everyone race recap from WnD... I know you are at the party right now
> 
> I had a surprising Post Disney Depression this weekend... One year later!
> 
> I woke up Saturday thinking: «last year I was running the 10k », wore my WnD 2017 shirts all weekend and had dreams about people in this thread flying me to run the half and Mickey welcoming me
> 
> Work is though these days, it was really grey on Saturday and DH, seeing I was off, offered to buy me flowers at Costco  I choose them with an orange theme (you guessed it... like last year WnD) and Maleficient style flowers (my costume).
> View attachment 363275
> 
> So everyone, enjoy the moment, have a safe way back home and hope to runDisney again in the future!



I have never run W&D but all the pics this weekend got to me too.  They had me wishing I was going back in January for another marathon.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LSUlakes

To the Bama fans in this thread... Your team just needs to go ahead and play in the NFL. No one is going to beat yall. The day of tailgating was fun with the family, the game was not so much fun as a Tiger fan. I look forward to the day Saban decides to do something else with his life. Until then everyone else is just playing for second place.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Will the time change have any impacts on your running schedule? 

ATTQOTD: Yes, it means that I will have to wear my lights for my entire runs and not just parts of it.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Will the time change have any impacts on your running schedule?



Time change?  Oops!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: It shouldn't have too much of an impact on my running but its already impacted my sleep because my kids somehow seemed to have gone to bed later and waken up SUPER early the past two mornings!

Ran the City of Oaks 10k yesterday. My goal was to finish in 59:59 and I finished in 1:00:31. I was a little bit disappointed but not sure if I could have finished much faster. My quads and hamstrings were super tight pretty much the whole race and the hills did nothing to help it. I usually try to do some distance in this local race every year. The spectators are always great and I love being able to park relatively close to the start and finish line. My biggest complaint this year were the water stops for the 10K. The full, half, and 10k run the same route for the first three miles then the 10k splits off and merges back together with the half and full a few times. All three distances had the same water stop at mile 2 but the 10k people had to wait for water until mile 5.5 (which was mile 7 for the half and full). I know that the half and full had a water stop in between miles 2 and 7 for them so it was a bit disappointing that they couldn't add an additional one for the 10k. The race is known for being hilly and water would have been really nice around mile 4 or so. I walked through the second water stop so I know that added a few seconds to my time but certainly wasn't the reason I didn't reach my goal. Looking forward to running the Richmond half next weekend. Its a much flatter course and hopefully the rain will hold off!


----------



## AntimonyER

Waiting2goback said:


> 48' in November is cold?   That is shorts weather for me up here in MA, when I'm running at least.



Oh, running the race in those temps is fantastic. (I was in shorts and t-shirt). Waiting at the start line at dawn in shorts and t-shirt in those temps for over an hour (if we hadn't had hotel)... kind of chilly.

Bonus, my official time was reduced by 5 seconds from saturday 1:43:18 

ATTQOTD: The time change doesn't really affect me, I run at lunch, or when I do run in the evenings, its either at the gym or a lighted path.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: It is yet to be seen. I didn't pay attention to what time it got too dark for me to run yesterday as I ran in the morning. I'm pretty sure, as long as I don't run over 6 miles after work, I should be ok.


----------



## tidefan

LSUlakes said:


> To the Bama fans in this thread... Your team just needs to go ahead and play in the NFL. No one is going to beat yall. The day of tailgating was fun with the family, the game was not so much fun as a Tiger fan. I look forward to the day Saban decides to do something else with his life. Until then everyone else is just playing for second place.


I look at it this way.  I had to live through life with the "3 Mikes" (Dubose, Price, and Shula) and there was about a 10 year period where 'Bama couldn't beat anybody (Northern Illinois, La Tech, La Monroe...) and the one year we were good (2005), you guys at LSU beat us in OT.  So, I look at this as our "reward" for having to have lived through that era...


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: We don't participate in DST here in AZ, but it affects our trips to NV and Cali.


----------



## TCB in FLA

LSUlakes said:


> To the Bama fans in this thread... Your team just needs to go ahead and play in the NFL. No one is going to beat yall. The day of tailgating was fun with the family, the game was not so much fun as a Tiger fan. I look forward to the day Saban decides to do something else with his life. Until then everyone else is just playing for second place.


I’m not going to “like” your post since I don’t *like* it, but I totally agree. Pretty sure Saban has sold his soul to the devil (and autocorrect agrees as Saban ends up as Satan). This Georgia grad was rooting for the Tigers this past weekend.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Will the time change have any impacts on your running schedule?



ATTQOTD: No change to my schedule, just means it's still light out when we're running for another month or two.  And I can wear short-sleeve shirts again, at least for a little bit.


----------



## Wendy98

NYC Marathon update...

It was an absolutely beautiful fall day.  I spent way too much time on my feet Friday and Saturday--there is just so much to see and do in NYC that I couldn't help myself.  As usual, I went into this with very little sleep, although I did get more sleep the night before the race.  My feet had been bothering me those days but I felt pretty good on race morning (thanks to ibuprofen).  I started in Wave 1, corral A, in the green start. You enter your corral, but they wait to walk you up to the bridge start.  Once you are allowed to walk towards bridge, it becomes a free for all which is so frustrating.  People who have no business being up front, start weaseling their way up there.  It is just so crowded!  Then you spend the first 1-2 miles getting around the mis-corralled people.  I was closer to the start than I was in 2015 and it definitely helped.  Runners in green run on the bottom of the Verrazzano Bridge.  I was apprehensive about running on the bottom but actually liked it much better than the top.  The bad part was that my gps got off in the first mile, but I managed best I could.  I felt so strong and admit I went out hard.  I felt much better than I did in Chicago.  I hit the 13.1 at 1:28:17.  I knew that my feet would eventually be a problem but wanted to see how long I could hold on.  I also wanted to get the Queensboro Bridge (mile 15-16) over.  It is so long, so uphill, and just never seems to end.  I was so happy to crest it and get to Manhattan.  The crowds along First Avenue are amazing.  I also knew this would be one of the few spots I might see dh.  I was constantly scanning the crowds which were 3-4 deep.  A little past mile 17 I heard him say my name and tossed my throwaway gloves to him.  I don't know why I hung on to those gloves so long since I intended to pitch them, but it was oddly comforting to hold them while running.  The tendons in my feet were starting to scream.  My pace was slowing bit by bit and by 30k I was in survival mode.  Mile 23 is rough, mostly up hill.  The Central Park part is so nice.  It seems long because it is one undulating curve after another, but just an awesome place to run.  Since I knew the sub 3 was gone, I was hell bent on keeping it under 3:05.  Final finish time was 3:03:44 and I was happy with that.  Overall place for women is 122 and 13th in age group.  Long trek out of the park and then awhile to get back to hotel.  We came home last night--walked through the door at 11pm.  I stayed up until 2 am watching the tv coverage I recorded.  Then up at 5:20 to get kids ready for school.  I am waiting for the crash to happen, but feel remarkably well (except my feet hurt).  My legs don't even feel like they ran a marathon.

Some pics:

Mens elite.  Lelisa Desisa out in front.



Central Park, maybe mile 24ish?



I am so glad I didn't have to figure out public transportation.  That is dh's job on race weekends.


I will add, this was my first race with my Vaporfly 4%s.  OMG, love them!


----------



## SarahDisney

Congrats to all our runners this weekend!

@Wendy98, sorry I missed you, but I was still on my bag check shift when you finished (I was tracking you the whole time and was super excited when you finished!). I took the poncho exit out after my shift, though ... that's a long walk. I feel bad for everyone having to make that long trek (or the bag check trek ... that one was also long).
It sounds like you had a pretty good race, minus all the up hills and the chaos at the start ... does that mean you might be back next year???



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Will the time change have any impacts on your running schedule?



Yes! I run in the mornings but I dont run until it gets somewhat light out, so for the last few weeks I couldnt go out before 7:15-7:20ish, which gives me not that much time to run before I have to leave for work. Now I can go out closer to 6, which means I have more running time.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I try to get out as soon as it's light enough to run safely, so I'll be getting out sooner now.

Lost key update: I spent about 3 hours on 3 separate trips looking for it. I raked approximately 400 feet of right of way. No luck. I'm looking to see if anyone I know has a metal detector.

I absolutely HATE losing things. I still wonder about things I lost 30 years ago.

3 cars out of 300 *did *stop to see if I needed help, so my faith in humanity is slightly restored.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: not really. I will just have light on my morning runs now. That's about it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Not really, it's more of the shorter days as a whole that affect me. I do, however, think that daylight savings time should be abolished! That's a political platform I could get behind!


----------



## DustyWA

ATTQOTD:  During the week, it's no change for me.  I usually wrap my weekday runs up a little before 5am, so it's been completely dark during my runs for a while now.  During the weekends I take advantage of a chance to sleep in.  The time shift means a better chance that there will be daylight for my entire run.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Time change combined with park (bathroom and water) stops being closed mean that most of my weekdays runs should be at lunch time and that I won’t have good one-way routes on weekend.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
The time change was helpful this Sunday as it was just starting to get light by the time I got to the part that is not lit up like a football game.  It will not have any impact on the rest of my runs as they will still all be in the dark.  
The biggest challenge will be that we have entered the dreary portion of the year, where it rains and is yucky and depressing.  I found it more challenging to run last November and December than in the bitterly cold but oh so bright February weather.  My plan to circumvent this is to travel to places where there is sun, and maybe no daylight savings time.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Not really, but it was nice to drive to work this morning with a little bit of light.  As I get further into my marathon training plan, I'll have to do some 7-8 milers after work so it will start to get dark during the end of the run.  I kind of enjoy that, it's a nice cooldown once the sun sets.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Will the time change have any impacts on your running schedule?


ATTQOTD: Assuming I get out at lunch, no. For the times I have to run after work it will be dark or getting dark by time I get out which is never fun.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  If I do run in the evenings, I will have my Tracer 360 on, since I would be finishing in the dark.  Normally I am an early bird, so no changes on that side of things.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: DAylight savings won’t have too much of an impact on me.  It’ll mainly mean I can start my weekend runs earlier if I want to.  And as has been said earlier, daylight savings should be gotten rid of.  The fact we are still using it is ridiculous.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Will the time change have any impacts on your running schedule?



Not really. I have a new training plan beginning tomorrow and was excited when I realized it started the week after dst ended. My excitement was over nothing, turns out it's still pitch black at 5:45A. Guess I'll be looking for my headlamp when I get home this evening...


----------



## JeffW

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: I try to get out as soon as it's light enough to run safely, so I'll be getting out sooner now.
> 
> Lost key update: I spent about 3 hours on 3 separate trips looking for it. I raked approximately 400 feet of right of way. No luck. I'm looking to see if anyone I know has a metal detector.
> 
> I absolutely HATE losing things. I still wonder about things I lost 30 years ago.
> 
> 3 cars out of 300 *did *stop to see if I needed help, so my faith in humanity is slightly restored.



So when you are crawling around on all 4's in running gear on the side of a road, no one stops.  But when you are out on the side of a road with a rake, people stop?    Not sure if that would restore my faith in humanity as much as making me question their sanity


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Will the time change have any impacts on your running schedule?


Nope


----------



## Chaitali

I hate transitioning between time changes.  I don't care which one we keep but I would like it to just stay the same all year.  It won't impact me too much, but the fewer hours of daylight will probably mean that I'll have to go to the track or use the treadmill for more weekday runs.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  No impact for me.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   Yes (and no).   I won't be able to run outside during weekdays for a while, it's dark by the time I leave work.   Most likely I will hit the treadmill.   I am only running through November and then taking most of December off.   Hopefully it will start getting lighter again when I resume in January 2019.  Pre Happy New Year wishes everyone.


----------



## tidefan

ATTQOTD:  No change here.  I've been running in the dark for awhile (nights, mostly) because during the summers in Alabama, it's the only time it's bearable to run...


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD:  it will be nice to have light when doing pre-work runs again, if only for a little while.  I got a new vest (DW got one, too) at the Hershey Half expo.  All the swirly striping all over it reflects big time when hit with lights.

In a related answer:  just took a vacation day for 3/11/19- the first business day after we spring forward.  That seems to be worse for me than the fall.  Though in Max has been looking for things (food, potty) as though the clock didn't fall back.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  All it means to me is that it will be fully dark when I go out for my mid-week runs. Time to break out the Tracer360 and headlamp.


----------



## KSellers88

Back from a fun Wine and Dine weekend and catching up!

ATTQOTD (Friday): As an Auburn fan (insert sad music), I was pulling for LSU this weekend. However, in my work college football pick'em I had to go with Alabama because I don't think anyone can beat Alabama, unfortunately. 

ATTQOTD (today): I hate this time change with a passion. I run after work and it is hard to do that when it gets dark at 5PM. I also usually walk Barkley (my 9 month old Golden Retriever) after I get done running so it will throw a big wrench in those plans. At least it will only be this way for a few months, LOL.


----------



## PkbaughAR

ATTQOTD: I don’t like the time change, but it really doesn’t impact my running since my days are very flexible.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Will the time change have any impacts on your running schedule?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Yes, it means that I will have to wear my lights for my entire runs and not just parts of it.



Once school starts my runs are either at 5:30 am or 8:30 pm so it's dark no matter what.  It's harder getting out st those times once it gets colder but won't change anything for me.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *So its not so much a question today but a reminder. Go vote today! 

*This is as political as we are going to get on this thread. I do not care who you vote for and why, just go and vote.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: sent my absentee ballot in last week! Voting absentee is always difficult especially when it gets down the city level but thankful it’s available!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I voted around 6:30 this morning.  No line and got in and out quickly.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I will vote after work! 

Fun Fact: I am the alternate poll worker for our polling location, but unfortunately, not needed this year! I love when I get to work!


----------



## PkbaughAR

ATTQOTD: DH and I voted early, before we left for Disney. On the road all day today, headed home.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I will hit up the polling place after work.


----------



## PkbaughAR

But it’s getting harder and harder to book sites at Fort Wilderness. With W&D 2019 backing up to Halloween, those dates are already sold out. I’m considering using a travel agent that specializes in the Fort to get the days I need. We have annual passes and are very seasoned Disney travelers. Are there any pitfalls with using a TA that I should be aware of? It seems too good to be true to let her do all the calling and waiting on hold and checking everyday for the space to become available. Anything I’m missing?


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So its not so much a question today but a reminder. Go vote today!



I'm wearing my "I Voted" sticker!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Early voted last week!  Wish I kept my sticker to get free food today....


----------



## Jules76126

Will be voting after work.


----------



## Capang

I'm currently recovering from a long weekend with a late flight, but I'm staying awake long enough to vote after work. I've only not voted once since I turned 18, and that was a sneaky special local election in May.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: I loved voting day as a kid, and have never missed one election!  Even the local May or August elections with 7% turn out.  It is more fun in my current location as I vote with a chunk of the 'student ghetto' and am invigorated to see all the college kids out in what the slept in ready to vote at 7am.  I was more excited to see someone was handing out the best donuts in town- I will not tell my kids this as they did not want to vote in the rain today.  They always vote for more snacks.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So its not so much a question today but a reminder. Go vote today!



We have permanent vote-by-mail.  Our ballots went in last week.

My older son got to vote for the first time this election; daughter got to vote for the second.  They both mailed their ballots back the day they got them.


----------



## TCB in FLA

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So its not so much a question today but a reminder. Go vote today!
> 
> *This is as political as we are going to get on this thread. I do not care who you vote for and why, just go and vote.


I voted early last week, along with DS1 who just turned 18 late last month. He’s taking AP Govt this year and really took his civic duty very seriously with lots of research. I was a poly sci minor, plus was a govt reporter for a while for a couple of newspapers, so I have really enjoyed real political discussions with him. Growing wonderful young adults is fun!


----------



## apdebord

Voted early last week as I'm currently about 5 hours into a 14 work day.


----------



## jennamfeo

gjramsey said:


> Wish I kept my sticker to get free food today....


Wait, what?


----------



## Keels

Wendy98 said:


> NYC Marathon update...
> 
> It was an absolutely beautiful fall day.  I spent way too much time on my feet Friday and Saturday--there is just so much to see and do in NYC that I couldn't help myself.  As usual, I went into this with very little sleep, although I did get more sleep the night before the race.  My feet had been bothering me those days but I felt pretty good on race morning (thanks to ibuprofen).  I started in Wave 1, corral A, in the green start. You enter your corral, but they wait to walk you up to the bridge start.  Once you are allowed to walk towards bridge, it becomes a free for all which is so frustrating.  People who have no business being up front, start weaseling their way up there.  It is just so crowded!  Then you spend the first 1-2 miles getting around the mis-corralled people.  I was closer to the start than I was in 2015 and it definitely helped.  Runners in green run on the bottom of the Verrazzano Bridge.  I was apprehensive about running on the bottom but actually liked it much better than the top.  The bad part was that my gps got off in the first mile, but I managed best I could.  I felt so strong and admit I went out hard.  I felt much better than I did in Chicago.  I hit the 13.1 at 1:28:17.  I knew that my feet would eventually be a problem but wanted to see how long I could hold on.  I also wanted to get the Queensboro Bridge (mile 15-16) over.  It is so long, so uphill, and just never seems to end.  I was so happy to crest it and get to Manhattan.  The crowds along First Avenue are amazing.  I also knew this would be one of the few spots I might see dh.  I was constantly scanning the crowds which were 3-4 deep.  A little past mile 17 I heard him say my name and tossed my throwaway gloves to him.  I don't know why I hung on to those gloves so long since I intended to pitch them, but it was oddly comforting to hold them while running.  The tendons in my feet were starting to scream.  My pace was slowing bit by bit and by 30k I was in survival mode.  Mile 23 is rough, mostly up hill.  The Central Park part is so nice.  It seems long because it is one undulating curve after another, but just an awesome place to run.  Since I knew the sub 3 was gone, I was hell bent on keeping it under 3:05.  Final finish time was 3:03:44 and I was happy with that.  Overall place for women is 122 and 13th in age group.  Long trek out of the park and then awhile to get back to hotel.  We came home last night--walked through the door at 11pm.  I stayed up until 2 am watching the tv coverage I recorded.  Then up at 5:20 to get kids ready for school.  I am waiting for the crash to happen, but feel remarkably well (except my feet hurt).  My legs don't even feel like they ran a marathon.
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> Mens elite.  Lelisa Desisa out in front.
> 
> View attachment 363397
> 
> Central Park, maybe mile 24ish?
> 
> View attachment 363400
> 
> I am so glad I didn't have to figure out public transportation.  That is dh's job on race weekends.
> View attachment 363398
> 
> I will add, this was my first race with my Vaporfly 4%s.  OMG, love them!
> 
> View attachment 363399



I saw you around Mile 4 and you looked AWESOME!!!!!

The weather in NYC has been really crappy all weekend (I'm still here today and it's pouring), but like I told others - the weather for the race on Sunday was just about perfect. @mbwhitti had a great race too and PR'd by 15 minutes! 

I had a blast spectating. Woke up early and rode the SI Ferry to get Whitti to the bus line, got to Mile 4 in time to watch all the elites and Wave 1, and then I went to have breakfast and get my stuff ready for the rest of the day. I saw Whitti at 4, 16, and 21 and then I hung out at the Harlem Block Party for quite a bit afterwards since I wouldn't be able to see her finish. 

My spectating pictures:

 

(Special celebrity appearance by @CheapRunnerMike!)


----------



## gjramsey

jennamfeo said:


> Wait, what?



Yeah, lots of places in houston 

https://houston.eater.com/2018/10/24/18017498/texas-election-day-free-food-after-voting


----------



## baxter24

Voted early last week. My kids had a two hour delay since their school is used as a polling site. Carpool at drop off was kinda crazy but the parking lot was full so it’s cool to see so many people voting!


----------



## Keels

gjramsey said:


> Yeah, lots of places in houston
> 
> https://houston.eater.com/2018/10/24/18017498/texas-election-day-free-food-after-voting



Same with Magnolia Ave. in Fort Worth. I'm brought my sticker with me just so I can get pizza on my way home.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: We don't do early voting here in Alabama (that I am aware of and isn't a mail in ballot), so I will be going after work with the masses. Which will impact my running plans today, but I am going to be a good citizen.


----------



## michigandergirl

I will be voting right after work. I wanted to do it before work, but the line was out the door and I know from past experience that that is a long wait, so after work it is!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So its not so much a question today but a reminder. Go vote today!
> 
> *This is as political as we are going to get on this thread. I do not care who you vote for and why, just go and vote.



I voted early in Texas, but today I'm wearing a hat representing my favorite candidate and will be buying in-flight WiFi so I can watch results on my long flight home.


----------



## Chaitali

I voted by mail a couple weeks ago since I'm working at one of our local polling places this afternoon.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I voted early a couple weeks ago.  

My husband was working too much for early poll votes and forgot to request the mail in.  He isn’t happy about that but we’re still in Disney until Sunday.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: We live in a rural area. In the past, I've never been more than 4th or 5th in line to vote, no matter what time I went.

Today, I've already gone twice and it's been 50+ people in line, and an hour wait.

Going again this afternoon and toughing it out no matter how long the wait is.


----------



## dis_or_dat

I’ve teared up so many times seeing the long lines at polling stations and the personalized “I Voted” stickers made by children.

Have a Mail-In ballot, but we’re bringing the kids to drop it off at a local polling place so they can participate.


----------



## jennamfeo

gjramsey said:


> Yeah, lots of places in houston
> 
> https://houston.eater.com/2018/10/24/18017498/texas-election-day-free-food-after-voting


Dang small town life, I just did a quick google and none of the places that are giving out free food have an establishment in my town.

Guess I will just go back to celebrating National Nacho Day today!


----------



## dis_or_dat

How would you feel about being proposed to on mile 16 of a marathon?

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/2018-n...n-curran/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab8a&linkId=59208757

Honestly, I would have kept on running.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Went and voted at lunch. Nobody in line at all so quick in and out and back to eat lunch in 15 minutes.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Voted before work.  Even had to write in a few candidates as they were only choices between bad and worse.


----------



## jennamfeo

dis_or_dat said:


> How would you feel about being proposed to on mile 16 of a marathon?
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/2018-n...n-curran/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab8a&linkId=59208757
> 
> Honestly, I would have kept on running.


Seriously, he couldn't have waited until the end?? I would have been livid. Haha.


----------



## roxymama

dis_or_dat said:


> How would you feel about being proposed to on mile 16 of a marathon?
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/2018-n...n-curran/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab8a&linkId=59208757
> 
> Honestly, I would have kept on running.



I'd be shocked since I'm already married!!! (I kid, I kid.)

Honestly, as much as I love trying to get PRs, there's some things that are more important to me and that would be one of them.


----------



## Bree

Someone got proposed to in Animal Kingdom during one of the races over the weekend. There's pictures on the runDisneyrun FB page.

AT(yesterday's)QOTD: Change of clocks isn't really impacting me too much. I run in the morning.

ATTQOTD: I early voted a couple weeks ago. I can't wait for the election to be over. I'm so tired of all the drama.


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> Honestly, as much as I love trying to get PRs, there's some things that are more important to me and that would be one of them.


You know, I want to agree with this too. But my feels are different. My first marathon, after putting in all that training and work, just to have my boyfriend jump into the middle of it and propose? Like what? This was MY thing and you made me stop FOR YOU? Plus, a finish line picture would have looked WAY BETTER. Just sayin'.... I would have of course said yes and been happy, but when I would re-tell the story there would be resentment in my voice.

Just ask my husband about how I hate that he didn't get down on one knee when he proposed to me because I guess I like to point that out a lot too. /shruuuug


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> You know, I want to agree with this too. But my feels are different. My first marathon, after putting in all that training and work, just to have my boyfriend jump into the middle of it and propose? Like what? This was MY thing and you made me stop FOR YOU? Plus, a finish line picture would have looked WAY BETTER. Just sayin'.... I would have of course said yes and been happy, but when I would re-tell the story there would be resentment in my voice.
> 
> Just ask my husband about how I hate that he didn't get down on one knee when he proposed to me because I guess I like to point that out a lot too. /shruuuug



LOL! I agree, plus I would not want all that attention. My husband knew me very well and proposed with just the two of us during a bike ride at our local park with our dog there. He was the only audience I needed. He did get down on one knee though, so continue to harp your Brad about not doing that!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: For those of us who are not USA citizens and thus have no voting to do, today is Nachos Day so enjoy!


----------



## ZellyB

flav said:


> ATTQOTD: For those of us who are not USA citizens and thus have no voting to do, today is Nachos Day so enjoy!



Great.  Now I want nachos.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So its not so much a question today but a reminder. Go vote today!
> 
> *This is as political as we are going to get on this thread. I do not care who you vote for and why, just go and vote.



I went and voted this morning. I was disappointed that 75% of the voters were white males. Nothing against you in that group, but no wonder most of our politicians are also that demographic when that's who is voting. I'm really hoping it was just bad timing on my part and the voter demographics will be a better representation of my community once all is said and done.


----------



## Bree

flav said:


> ATTQOTD: For those of us who are not USA citizens and thus have no voting to do, today is Nachos Day so enjoy!



Which reminded me of this......


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: Went and voted at lunch today (~11:30).  There were only 3 people in front of me and I was #610 for the day.  However, the township I’m in only has roughly 17,000 people total and 10 polling locations and I think mine is one of the smaller ones.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Sent in my mail-in ballot a couple weeks ago, and printed my "I Voted by Mail!" sticker to wear today


----------



## KevM

Bree said:


> Which reminded me of this......
> 
> View attachment 363652



Well, we know per Demolition Man that Taco Bell eventually wins the Restaurant Wars.  This is simply their first step towards that win.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Will the time change have any impacts on your running schedule?


ATTQOTD: Thanks for the reminder! I need to start wearing my headlamp on after-work runs, too. Sadly, the time change also means having to get up earlier for long runs, as it's summer again here in the Sunshine State. ~sigh~


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> You know, I want to agree with this too. But my feels are different. My first marathon, after putting in all that training and work, just to have my boyfriend jump into the middle of it and propose? Like what? This was MY thing and you made me stop FOR YOU? Plus, a finish line picture would have looked WAY BETTER. Just sayin'.... I would have of course said yes and been happy, but when I would re-tell the story there would be resentment in my voice.
> 
> Just ask my husband about how I hate that he didn't get down on one knee when he proposed to me because I guess I like to point that out a lot too. /shruuuug



Fair point!
How about holding up a sign that says "Keep running if you want to marry me"


----------



## jennamfeo

GollyGadget said:


> I went and voted this morning. I was disappointed that 75% of the voters were white males. Nothing against you in that group, but no wonder most of our politicians are also that demographic when that's who is voting. I'm really hoping it was just bad timing on my part and the voter demographics will be a better representation of my community once all is said and done.


I saw someone on Twitter talking about how their polling station was "full of Millennials and looked like a line for avocado toast". Suuuuper annoyed by that. The girl leaving the polls behind me this afternoon had a high school shirt on and it filled my heart with so much joy.



roxymama said:


> Fair point!
> How about holding up a sign that says "Keep running if you want to marry me"


HA! That would be way cute and pretty motivational. Could you imagine how distracted you would be thinking about that?? Miles would tick on by.


----------



## cavepig

I voted during my run, I figured might as well tie it into my route & there was really no line


----------



## roxymama

cavepig said:


> I voted during my run, I figured might as well tie it into my route & there was really no line



But did you jog in place while voting?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I went back to vote and had to wait about 30 minutes. It would have been less, but 1 of 3 voting machines was down.

2:30 seemed to be the sweet spot. After lunch, school pickup about to happen, but too early to leave work.



cavepig said:


> I voted during my run, I figured might as well tie it into my route & there was really no line



I thought about this, as our polling place is only about 1/4 mile off my regular route


----------



## cavepig

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I went back to vote and had to wait about 30 minutes. It would have been less, but 1 of 3 voting machines was down.
> 
> 2:30 seemed to be the sweet spot. After lunch, school pickup about to happen, but too early to leave work.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about this, as our polling place is only about 1/4 mile off my regular route


Our old polling place was 4.5+ miles away (which I do run past as part of long runs sometimes), but they moved it closer this year and it's only 1.5 away now.  I had other errands to 'run' in town so just added voting on as well.  I lost my I voted sticker on the way back home apparently.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Flew back from WDW this AM and voted this afternoon!

Catching up a little! October miles: 73
Ran the Wine & Dine 10k with my mom, and happy to report that she got a PR! She was getting a little frustrated with the crowding on course, but we managed! I think I did an okay job of pacing her. The PR was only by about 15 seconds, but hey, she finished 4th in her age group, so yay for her!


----------



## cburnett11

NYC Marathon Race Report

I flew back late last night after spending Friday through Monday in NYC.  The short summary... the NYC marathon was a spectacular event, but I got my butt kicked a little bit!  The longer and probably boring story follows…

Some quick background.  I ran Chicago 4 weeks ago and PR'd.  It wasn't my intention to do both this year, but I was extremely fortunate in the drawings so what's a guy to do?  I registered for Chicago last year when a number of people on here were planning to do that as a bit of a race meet.  I was successful and got in.  Then earlier this year, I told my wife that I'd love to run NYC at some point in my life.  AND so I better start applying for it so that I can go ahead and get several rejections before finally getting selected.  Welp... beginners luck I guess.  I got my notification that I'd be doing NYC too.  I was extremely excited and decided that Chicago would be my "A" race (unless something terrible happened with the weather) and NYC would be the fun race.  Leading up to Chicago I had a tad of hip pain on my last long runs and it resurfaced again (more-so) after getting back from Chicago.  So most of the time between Chicago and NY was spent in PT (learning to stretch and do some simple strength exercises which I hope to continue/increase moving forward) with much less running than normal.  I just wanted to make sure that I felt good enough to do another marathon that quickly and that I wouldn’t do anything to cause a longer-term injury.  Anyways, my hip was a non-issue my last 2-3 runs and felt perfect the entire marathon.  So maybe stretching, strengthening, and stuff like that is a good thing... lol.

My wife and I landed pretty early on Friday and got to our hotel at 57th and Lexington around 9:15.  After we dropped off our luggage, we decided we'd just start walking towards the Expo and decide whether we wanted to catch an Uber or other mode of transportation.  It was a nice day so we ended up walking.  Getting my bib was pretty easy and the expo was good.  We took our time there but did not buy anything.  I had already ordered a jacket but would not allow myself to wear it until Sunday after the race.  At noon we took a bus tour that covered the course.  It was pretty good, but with all the traffic the tour was really slow in some parts and I was ready for it to end when it did.  Our bus started at the expo, but it did have to drive all the way to Staten Island to properly start.  There was an NYRR guide on our bus that told us about different points of the course and provided some tips.  I mostly chose to do this because I'd never been anywhere but midtown/lower Manhattan so it was good for me to see other areas, PLUS it was nice for my wife to get to see where all I'd be running.  We were able to get off the bus at the finish line and chose to do that instead of riding back to the expo.  Then we grabbed an early dinner and decided to check out the Parade of Nations Opening Ceremony at the finish line.  Runners marched down a small stretch of the finish area with their flags, costumes, music, etc.  At the end, there were fireworks.  It was fun, and I'd recommend anyone doing the marathon to consider watching this.  It really made me feel like I was part of something huge.  The forecasted rain held off, and it was a nice way to kick-off the weekend.

Late Saturday morning, my wife and I went out to see where she could EASILY get to watch me on Sunday.  We figured out she could get to the hairpin turn off of the Queensboro Bridge (~mile 16) and then again when I exited Central Park (5th & 59th) in the final mile.  Afterwards we both did a little run in Central Park.  Wow!  What an amazing place to run.  The energy on Saturday morning with so many people there doing shakeouts was fantastic.  My wife (hoping to do her first marathon in January at WDW) commented that she felt like she could run forever there.

After eating a late breakfast, we decided to do some exploring.  It probably wasn’t the best use of my legs, but I was in NY for the experience too.  We walked down to the Empire State building checking out Grand Central along the way.  We walked back up through Times Square and eventually made it our early dinner at Patsy’s for some pasta.  I think we ended up hanging out a bit more in Central Park and probably stayed out later than normal looking at things, but with the late race time of NYC and the “fall back” time change I kept telling myself that I was still going to be off my feet plenty of hours before the gun… lol.

Slept like a baby Saturday night and then did a little jog/walk to the buses (I was 6am) at the Library that take the midtown runners to the start.  The bus ride was long, but warm and relaxing.  The staging area at Fort Wadsworth was pretty well organized and they had free water, Gatorade, coffee, bagels, Dunkin Donut beanies, etc.  It was a fairly comfortable morning to wait around in that area.  I was in Wave 2 so my start time was some time around 10:15.

The course and crowd support were fantastic.  Btw, @Keels I wish I would’ve known where you’d be so I could’ve at least waved.  Anyways as part of the Orange group, I got to run on the the upper level of the Verrazano Bridge and on the left side going across… so I had amazing views of NYC.  In fact, I veered over and basically ran along the rail so that I could have unobstructed views even though there was a healthy crosswind on the bridge.  I just couldn’t resist.  The crowds in Brooklyn were great.  Since I was in the Orange group, I was on the west side of fourth street, so I was running in the sun.  I’m guessing a large number on the east side of the street (running in the shadows of the buildings in Bayridge, etc. wished they’d been in the sun too.  However, I really like running “cold” so even though it was a beautiful 50F, I would’ve preferred to be on that side.  It probably sucked a bit of energy out of me, but it was hard to slow down and the vibe was just great in Brooklyn.  Signs, cheering spectators, musicians, etc.  It was awesome.

Finally, we got to the point where all 3 groups converged, and it did get a bit tight.  I recall one water stop in an area of maybe only 2 lanes and it was pretty bad.  Basically, everyone stopped running, except for a handful of people who just charged through everyone knocking people.  That’s really the only place it was unbearable for me crowd-wise.  The water/Gatorade stops were frequent (every mile from 3 to finish), but they weren’t nearly as large or organized as Chicago.  Chicago’s tables seem to run forever.  New York’s varied in size and sometimes they seemed a bit too small.  That’s really my only small criticism of the race.  Otherwise the event is magical.

You don’t spend much time in Queens and then it was the very long Queensboro Bridge over to Manhattan.  I think @Wendy98 commented that his bridge went on forever and I’d agree.  It was also the place my GPS went the most wonky.  By this time, I’d already determined that I’d have to start feeling better quickly if I was going to run under 4 hours.  I went through the halfway point in under 2, but I knew my effort was more than I liked so I started to slow some to see if I could get to feeling stronger.  Oh… and it was during this stretch that I gave up on trying to pair my earbuds.  Even though this race had tons of support, I like to have them on and occasionally get some music going to zone in.  I needed to on Sunday (especially through Queens and over that Bridge) to see if I could settle in to comfortable pace, but later realized I accidentally brought an older pair of the same model that no longer worked.  Makes sense now why they didn’t pair and gives me one more thing to check closer before my next race.  I saw my wife coming off the bridge and then tossed her the ear buds and my Spibelt that I no longer wanted.

From this point on I did my best to keep feeling as good as possible.  It became apparent to me somewhere on First Avenue that breaking 4 wasn’t going to happen.  I think after mile 18, I started to walk at water stops.  I really wish I had paced better early on because I could’ve enjoyed miles 16-24 much more.  First and Fifth Avenues were really loud.  I wanted to enjoy it more, but my head was probably hanging a bit.  Just another reminder for me about how important pacing is.

Anyways, the short walk breaks felt pretty good, so I took an even longer walk across the bridge into the Bronx.  This allowed me to recover a bit for Fifth Avenue.  By this time, I decided that I’d like to 1) not walk any in Central Park, and 2) finish under 4:10.  So I took my last little walk before the park and then I knew I just needed to power through the rest of the way.  I had heard a lot about the rolling hills there late in the race (in the park too), but I honestly felt like there was more downhill than up late in the race.  Maybe it was just me being a bit refreshed, determined, and overwhelmed by all the spectators encouraging everyone.

I got to see my wife again right when I exited the park and I knew I had much less than a mile to go so I started surging as much as I could.  Finishing felt great.  The finish line is a big production and it felt awesome to be a part of such an event.  I came across in 4:07:53 and I was thrilled.

After the long march to receive my medal, nice heavy bag of snacks/recovery stuff, and post-race poncho, I finally met up with my wife and we made the trek back to the hotel.  I quickly cleaned up and was able to hit a nearby pool to help my muscles recover a bit.  Then we grabbed a quick early dinner and decided to head back to the finish line to watch the celebration for the final finishers.  We stayed at least 2 hours.  Apparently, the organizers make it a point to stick around at the finish line to let all the finishers get the hoopla they’ve earned.  So even though the course is no longer “closed”, if you can find your way to the finish line you’ll be greeted with fans, announcers, a DJ, and plenty of festivities.  It was very emotional and inspirational to watch the celebration of others crossing the finish line.  Several elites had come to be a part of it too and I got to meet Meb.  It was an awesome way to end the day for us.  Between the Parade of Nations, my own race experience, and watching others crossing the line Sunday night, the NYC marathon was just an overall awesome experience.  I highly recommend it to everyone.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So its not so much a question today but a reminder. Go vote today!


Check. Voted after work.


----------



## flav

cburnett11 said:


> NYC Marathon Race Report
> 
> I flew back late last night after spending Friday through Monday in NYC.  The short summary... the NYC marathon was a spectacular event, but I got my butt kicked a little bit!  The longer and probably boring story follows…
> 
> Some quick background.  I ran Chicago 4 weeks ago and PR'd.  It wasn't my intention to do both this year, but I was extremely fortunate in the drawings so what's a guy to do?  I registered for Chicago last year when a number of people on here were planning to do that as a bit of a race meet.  I was successful and got in.  Then earlier this year, I told my wife that I'd love to run NYC at some point in my life.  AND so I better start applying for it so that I can go ahead and get several rejections before finally getting selected.  Welp... beginners luck I guess.  I got my notification that I'd be doing NYC too.  I was extremely excited and decided that Chicago would be my "A" race (unless something terrible happened with the weather) and NYC would be the fun race.  Leading up to Chicago I had a tad of hip pain on my last long runs and it resurfaced again (more-so) after getting back from Chicago.  So most of the time between Chicago and NY was spent in PT (learning to stretch and do some simple strength exercises which I hope to continue/increase moving forward) with much less running than normal.  I just wanted to make sure that I felt good enough to do another marathon that quickly and that I wouldn’t do anything to cause a longer-term injury.  Anyways, my hip was a non-issue my last 2-3 runs and felt perfect the entire marathon.  So maybe stretching, strengthening, and stuff like that is a good thing... lol.
> 
> My wife and I landed pretty early on Friday and got to our hotel at 57th and Lexington around 9:15.  After we dropped off our luggage, we decided we'd just start walking towards the Expo and decide whether we wanted to catch an Uber or other mode of transportation.  It was a nice day so we ended up walking.  Getting my bib was pretty easy and the expo was good.  We took our time there but did not buy anything.  I had already ordered a jacket but would not allow myself to wear it until Sunday after the race.  At noon we took a bus tour that covered the course.  It was pretty good, but with all the traffic the tour was really slow in some parts and I was ready for it to end when it did.  Our bus started at the expo, but it did have to drive all the way to Staten Island to properly start.  There was an NYRR guide on our bus that told us about different points of the course and provided some tips.  I mostly chose to do this because I'd never been anywhere but midtown/lower Manhattan so it was good for me to see other areas, PLUS it was nice for my wife to get to see where all I'd be running.  We were able to get off the bus at the finish line and chose to do that instead of riding back to the expo.  Then we grabbed an early dinner and decided to check out the Parade of Nations Opening Ceremony at the finish line.  Runners marched down a small stretch of the finish area with their flags, costumes, music, etc.  At the end, there were fireworks.  It was fun, and I'd recommend anyone doing the marathon to consider watching this.  It really made me feel like I was part of something huge.  The forecasted rain held off, and it was a nice way to kick-off the weekend.
> 
> Late Saturday morning, my wife and I went out to see where she could EASILY get to watch me on Sunday.  We figured out she could get to the hairpin turn off of the Queensboro Bridge (~mile 16) and then again when I exited Central Park (5th & 59th) in the final mile.  Afterwards we both did a little run in Central Park.  Wow!  What an amazing place to run.  The energy on Saturday morning with so many people there doing shakeouts was fantastic.  My wife (hoping to do her first marathon in January at WDW) commented that she felt like she could run forever there.
> 
> After eating a late breakfast, we decided to do some exploring.  It probably wasn’t the best use of my legs, but I was in NY for the experience too.  We walked down to the Empire State building checking out Grand Central along the way.  We walked back up through Times Square and eventually made it our early dinner at Patsy’s for some pasta.  I think we ended up hanging out a bit more in Central Park and probably stayed out later than normal looking at things, but with the late race time of NYC and the “fall back” time change I kept telling myself that I was still going to be off my feet plenty of hours before the gun… lol.
> 
> Slept like a baby Saturday night and then did a little jog/walk to the buses (I was 6am) at the Library that take the midtown runners to the start.  The bus ride was long, but warm and relaxing.  The staging area at Fort Wadsworth was pretty well organized and they had free water, Gatorade, coffee, bagels, Dunkin Donut beanies, etc.  It was a fairly comfortable morning to wait around in that area.  I was in Wave 2 so my start time was some time around 10:15.
> 
> The course and crowd support were fantastic.  Btw, @Keels I wish I would’ve known where you’d be so I could’ve at least waved.  Anyways as part of the Orange group, I got to run on the the upper level of the Verrazano Bridge and on the left side going across… so I had amazing views of NYC.  In fact, I veered over and basically ran along the rail so that I could have unobstructed views even though there was a healthy crosswind on the bridge.  I just couldn’t resist.  The crowds in Brooklyn were great.  Since I was in the Orange group, I was on the west side of fourth street, so I was running in the sun.  I’m guessing a large number on the east side of the street (running in the shadows of the buildings in Bayridge, etc. wished they’d been in the sun too.  However, I really like running “cold” so even though it was a beautiful 50F, I would’ve preferred to be on that side.  It probably sucked a bit of energy out of me, but it was hard to slow down and the vibe was just great in Brooklyn.  Signs, cheering spectators, musicians, etc.  It was awesome.
> 
> Finally, we got to the point where all 3 groups converged, and it did get a bit tight.  I recall one water stop in an area of maybe only 2 lanes and it was pretty bad.  Basically, everyone stopped running, except for a handful of people who just charged through everyone knocking people.  That’s really the only place it was unbearable for me crowd-wise.  The water/Gatorade stops were frequent (every mile from 3 to finish), but they weren’t nearly as large or organized as Chicago.  Chicago’s tables seem to run forever.  New York’s varied in size and sometimes they seemed a bit too small.  That’s really my only small criticism of the race.  Otherwise the event is magical.
> 
> You don’t spend much time in Queens and then it was the very long Queensboro Bridge over to Manhattan.  I think @Wendy98 commented that his bridge went on forever and I’d agree.  It was also the place my GPS went the most wonky.  By this time, I’d already determined that I’d have to start feeling better quickly if I was going to run under 4 hours.  I went through the halfway point in under 2, but I knew my effort was more than I liked so I started to slow some to see if I could get to feeling stronger.  Oh… and it was during this stretch that I gave up on trying to pair my earbuds.  Even though this race had tons of support, I like to have them on and occasionally get some music going to zone in.  I needed to on Sunday (especially through Queens and over that Bridge) to see if I could settle in to comfortable pace, but later realized I accidentally brought an older pair of the same model that no longer worked.  Makes sense now why they didn’t pair and gives me one more thing to check closer before my next race.  I saw my wife coming off the bridge and then tossed her the ear buds and my Spibelt that I no longer wanted.
> 
> From this point on I did my best to keep feeling as good as possible.  It became apparent to me somewhere on First Avenue that breaking 4 wasn’t going to happen.  I think after mile 18, I started to walk at water stops.  I really wish I had paced better early on because I could’ve enjoyed miles 16-24 much more.  First and Fifth Avenues were really loud.  I wanted to enjoy it more, but my head was probably hanging a bit.  Just another reminder for me about how important pacing is.
> 
> Anyways, the short walk breaks felt pretty good, so I took an even longer walk across the bridge into the Bronx.  This allowed me to recover a bit for Fifth Avenue.  By this time, I decided that I’d like to 1) not walk any in Central Park, and 2) finish under 4:10.  So I took my last little walk before the park and then I knew I just needed to power through the rest of the way.  I had heard a lot about the rolling hills there late in the race (in the park too), but I honestly felt like there was more downhill than up late in the race.  Maybe it was just me being a bit refreshed, determined, and overwhelmed by all the spectators encouraging everyone.
> 
> I got to see my wife again right when I exited the park and I knew I had much less than a mile to go so I started surging as much as I could.  Finishing felt great.  The finish line is a big production and it felt awesome to be a part of such an event.  I came across in 4:07:53 and I was thrilled.
> 
> After the long march to receive my medal, nice heavy bag of snacks/recovery stuff, and post-race poncho, I finally met up with my wife and we made the trek back to the hotel.  I quickly cleaned up and was able to hit a nearby pool to help my muscles recover a bit.  Then we grabbed a quick early dinner and decided to head back to the finish line to watch the celebration for the final finishers.  We stayed at least 2 hours.  Apparently, the organizers make it a point to stick around at the finish line to let all the finishers get the hoopla they’ve earned.  So even though the course is no longer “closed”, if you can find your way to the finish line you’ll be greeted with fans, announcers, a DJ, and plenty of festivities.  It was very emotional and inspirational to watch the celebration of others crossing the finish line.  Several elites had come to be a part of it too and I got to meet Meb.  It was an awesome way to end the day for us.  Between the Parade of Nations, my own race experience, and watching others crossing the line Sunday night, the NYC marathon was just an overall awesome experience.  I highly recommend it to everyone.


Congratulations and thank you, I am adding this to my bucket list!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cavepig said:


> I lost my I voted sticker on the way back home apparently.



LOL. Fear of lost voter sticker is one of the things that made me not do it. And we didn't even have free booze/food for voting. Did I mention that I hate losing things?

Unrelated to anything except voting: our voting precincts are named after Revolutionary War Militia Districts. Ours is Poplar Springs. As far as I know, nothing (except the voting district) is named Poplar Springs.


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @cburnett11 on a great finish at NYC and sharing all the great details.
Sounds like a bucket list event.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  We voted after lunch today with good sized crowed but quick lines.   Our daughter was home from College (fall break) and voted for the first time ever.   The staff gave her a loud ovation which was kinda cool.


----------



## SarahDisney

Glad to hear you enjoyed the NYC Marathon, @cburnett11!! I was tracking you, but I didn't get to see you because you finished before I got to my spectating spot (I ended up on Central Park South right before the entrance to the park, but because it takes forever to get out of the finish area and my volunteer shift ended at 2, I didn't get there until almost 3).



cburnett11 said:


> Afterwards we both did a little run in Central Park. Wow! What an amazing place to run. The energy on Saturday morning with so many people there doing shakeouts was fantastic. My wife (hoping to do her first marathon in January at WDW) commented that she felt like she could run forever there.



But the hills!!!
(Says the girl who is planning to run in Central Park tomorrow morning)

Good news ... I'm in my apartment! Like for real (I was here Saturday night, but then back at the house Sunday after the marathon). Only 6 days after I originally planned to move. It's been a crazy week. But now that I'm here, I can stop worrying about the move and start focusing on marathon weekend.

Also, @LSUlakes, I think I forgot to mention my next race...
*November 11 - SarahDisney - Rangerstown 5K (NG/NA)*

I had a goal for this one, but after a panicked email to Coach this afternoon, we decided that I should skip the goal. We'll see what happens Sunday. All I can do is run and try to have a good time.


----------



## tidefan

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: We don't do early voting here in Alabama (that I am aware of and isn't a mail in ballot), so I will be going after work with the masses. Which will impact my running plans today, but I am going to be a good citizen.


Yep.  No early voting in Alabama.  I voted at 6:40pm, then came home and ran...


----------



## Waiting2goback

PkbaughAR said:


> But it’s getting harder and harder to book sites at Fort Wilderness. With W&D 2019 backing up to Halloween, those dates are already sold out. I’m considering using a travel agent that specializes in the Fort to get the days I need. We have annual passes and are very seasoned Disney travelers. Are there any pitfalls with using a TA that I should be aware of? It seems too good to be true to let her do all the calling and waiting on hold and checking everyday for the space to become available. Anything I’m missing?



I think the only fear I have had using a TA is if they are good st their job and do everything they are supposed to.  You are putting your trust in their hands to get your vacation plans right.  If you are only using them for getting the site you want, no big deal, assuming they get it. I had a co-worker that used a TA in September for her trip.  She got down there and didn't have the ADR's or FP's she wanted.  (She's not a Disney nut like we all are so she didn't know how to even check).  I had tried to warn her.  On top of that she paid $7500 for a week at an All Star and 4 people.  I tried to save her money but she wouldn't listen.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Does your pre race meal for a long run vary much from the meal you have before the race? 

ATTQOTD: Other than where I am eating, to contents are usually the same. It's all part of the practice part of things, so before a long run of 15-20 miles I will have something similar to what I would eat before running 26.2 to minimize chances of anything out of the ordinary happening.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Nope, it is always the exact same thing. Papa Johns pizza...or Via Napoli if I am at Disney. It has worked for me so far and I am afraid to change it.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

10 - @apdebord  - Richmond Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - @Slogger  - Richmond Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - @baxter24  - Richmond Half Marathon (02:10:00 / N/A)
10 - @BikeFan  - Richmond Marathon (3:24:59 (BQ)/ N/A)
10 - @michigandergirl  - Dirty Duel Trail Tace (3.1 or 3.6 mi) (NG / N/A)
11 - @gjramsey  - Cypress Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
11 - @sourire  - Monterey Bay Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
11 - @Z-Knight  - Athens Marathon (NG / N/A)
11 - @flav  - Demi-Marathon des Microbrasseries 21k Bromont (1:59:59 / N/A)
11 - @Sanchez  - Mack Cycle Miami Man Tri (NG / N/A)
11 - @derekleigh  - Myles Standish 16.2 Relay (NG / N/A)
11 - @jennamfeo  - Rock N Roll Las Vegas Half Marathon (2:22 + Booze / N/A)
11 - @SarahDisney  - Rangerstown 5k (NG / N/A)

Good luck this weekend everyone! If you would like to revise your goal or are no longer running the race, just let me know and I'll update. Hope you have a great race and we look forward to hearing how your race went!


----------



## BikeFan

Huge thanks to @SarahDisney and anyone else who's been a race volunteer!  These events we love could not happen without people like you, so thanks for all you do! 

Congratulations to @cburnett11, @Wendy98, and anyone else who finished the NYC Marathon this past weekend.  That's definitely a bucket list race for me!  @cburnett11, I need to shake your hand to get some of that good luck!  Getting a NYC lottery entry on the first try?!?  So jealous!!    Congratulations on your good fortune.  

Speaking of World Marathon Majors, I found out over the weekend I got an entry for the Berlin Marathon for 2019, so I'm excited about that.  Also, on the same day I received the email about Berlin, I saw at the Wine & Dine Expo that the Disneyland Paris Half is the weekend before, so if I'm going to be in Europe anyway . . .  We'll see if I can schedule both, but I'd sure like to try!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I was born with a stomach of steel so I’ve eaten all sorts of different stuff the night before/morning of long runs and races. I do try to stay away from anything too spicy just in case but other than that, I’m good.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I had pizza the night before the half last friday, and did great... so might make that a regular thing before HM and above lengths.


----------



## cburnett11

BikeFan said:


> @cburnett11, I need to shake your hand to get some of that good luck! Getting a NYC lottery entry on the first try?!? So jealous!!  Congratulations on your good fortune.



Thanks, it was awesome!  It became a joke in our house.  My wife was supposed to run her first marathon earlier this year in January @ WDW, but got injured 5 days out.  So the rest of our family ran without her... it was a little sad because she had worked so hard but had a pretty big setback.  She vowed to try again in 2019.  Anyways, I promised her that once I got through Chicago this year, it would be "all about her" and I'd do whatever I could to help her train for it.  I registered for NYC, but told her there was no way I'd get selected.  And then I got the notice that I was selected.  She kept saying that "it's never really about her"... lol.  She ended up having a blast in NYC, and I think it just made her even more excited for January's race.  In the meantime, she's been training on her own and it probably made her a more confident runner anyways.  But we did do our first of many training runs together this morning.  I can't wait to cross the line with her in January.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your pre race meal for a long run vary much from the meal you have before the race?


Not usually. I’m usually eating anything except Ohana before a race


----------



## BikeFan

cburnett11 said:


> Thanks, it was awesome!  It became a joke in our house.  My wife was supposed to run her first marathon earlier this year in January @ WDW, but got injured 5 days out.  So the rest of our family ran without her... it was a little sad because she had worked so hard but had a pretty big setback.  She vowed to try again in 2019.  Anyways, I promised her that once I got through Chicago this year, it would be "all about her" and I'd do whatever I could to help her train for it.  I registered for NYC, but told her there was no way I'd get selected.  And then I got the notice that I was selected.  She kept saying that "it's never really about her"... lol.  She ended up having a blast in NYC, and I think it just made her even more excited for January's race.  In the meantime, she's been training on her own and it probably made her a more confident runner anyways.  But we did do our first of many training runs together this morning.  I can't wait to cross the line with her in January.



Best wishes to her on a successful WDW marathon.  My wife ran her first full at WDW this year, and it was an amazing experience (as we all know it usually is).  I hope it's just as magical for your wife in 2019!


----------



## IamTrike

Waiting2goback said:


> I think the only fear I have had using a TA is if they are good st their job and do everything they are supposed to.  You are putting your trust in their hands to get your vacation plans right.  If you are only using them for getting the site you want, no big deal, assuming they get it. I had a co-worker that used a TA in September for her trip.  She got down there and didn't have the ADR's or FP's she wanted.  (She's not a Disney nut like we all are so she didn't know how to even check).  I had tried to warn her.  On top of that she paid $7500 for a week at an All Star and 4 people.  I tried to save her money but she wouldn't listen.



Yeah I have had good luck with Disney travel agents.  We haev one that will book our FP's for us, but we usually book those ourselves.  I find them helpful with Dining Reservations and with booking packages.  I've had sevreral times where they have helped us make changes to our trip because they identified a new discount that was released after our initial booking. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your pre race meal for a long run vary much from the meal you have before the race?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Other than where I am eating, to contents are usually the same. It's all part of the practice part of things, so before a long run of 15-20 miles I will have something similar to what I would eat before running 26.2 to minimize chances of anything out of the ordinary happening.



So this QOTD is ambiguous to me.   Is pre-race the night before or is pre-race the morning of the race.

I don't usually worry about my eating the night before a long run.   I try and watch my eating in general and if I know I have a 20 miler the next morning I'll probably try and avoid overeating.     The night before a race I try and eat a little lighter (Especially for something like Disney where the race morning starts so early)

The morning of a long run I usually have a cup of coffee right when I wake up,  which I want to be at least 30 minutes before I leave my house/room.  If the run is Over 10 I'll usually have a gu shortly before I start running.    I follow pretty much the same routine for races, but if there is going to be a long lag (greater than 2 hours between getting up and starting to run) I may also have something small to eat, like a granola bar with my coffee.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I try not to change it up too much. I'm lactose intolerant so I don't usually consume dairy, but I'm extra vigilant about it in the days leading up to a race. I eat whatever sounds good the night before a race. Before a long run or a race is now a bagel with peanut butter and a banana. Bagels aren't something I really like, but I've found the extra calories help with my energy level.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  If we are talking the night before, I'll do pizza or pasta the night before a race... but will be more adventurous the night before a long run.  Also I'm a lot more structured with my eating the morning of a race.  I do take gels during longer runs much like I'd do in a race.


----------



## Jules76126

jennamfeo said:


> You know, I want to agree with this too. But my feels are different. My first marathon, after putting in all that training and work, just to have my boyfriend jump into the middle of it and propose? Like what? This was MY thing and you made me stop FOR YOU? Plus, a finish line picture would have looked WAY BETTER. Just sayin'.... I would have of course said yes and been happy, but when I would re-tell the story there would be resentment in my voice.
> 
> Just ask my husband about how I hate that he didn't get down on one knee when he proposed to me because I guess I like to point that out a lot too. /shruuuug



My husband didn't get down on one knee either so you are not alone. And I still like to tease him about it especially when people we know get engaged.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your pre race meal for a long run vary much from the meal you have before the race?


ATTQOTD: ETA - IDK why I thought we were talking about dinner the night before! Okay, back on track...

Pre-run or pre-race is the same: a piece of Arnold Oatmeal bread, toasted and topped with peanut butter, banana slices, and a drizzle of honey, plus coffee with milk. With races, I also eat a granola bar an hour before race start time because breakfast has worn off by then.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I like to do high fat the night before a race so I typically go for a steak or hamburger with some form of potato on the side. Long runs I’ll try to plan for that, but sometimes I’ll use those times to experiment. Friday night I had grilled salmon and spaghetti squash for dinner and then ran 12 miles Saturday morning without any hunger or energy issues during the run. 

I’ve been cooking 2 eggs over easy in olive oil before long runs this training cycle and that’s been working well for me. We are staying in Richmond Friday night, so I’m hoping that the standard hotel breakfast of bacon and eggs will work for me pre-race.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your pre race meal for a long run vary much from the meal you have before the race?


ATTQOTD: This is an area I need to pay more attention to as I often have stomach problems during runs and/or races.  I have no knowledge of what or when I am eating or not eating that might be causing problems. So, for now, I am winging it and just dealing with it if/when issues come up.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your pre race meal for a long run vary much from the meal you have before the race?



Mine varies quite a bit. For a normal long run, I might have a bag of sport beans before starting out, but I don't eat anything else. For races, I'll get up slightly early and have a Clif bar or bagel & peanut butter to give me a calorie base needed to perform well.



huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: This is an area I need to pay more attention to as I often have stomach problems during runs and/or races.  I have no knowledge of what or when I am eating or not eating that might be causing problems. So, for now, I am winging it and just dealing with it if/when issues come up.



Pay close attention to what you're having for lunch the day before your long runs and races. That's more likely having an impact than what you're eating for dinner or for breakfast before the race.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Oatmeal and a banana. Always.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I usually feel nauseous in the morning when I eat breakfast early.  I have to eat around 8:00am at the earliest to have no problems.  As this poses a major problem with races, I've learned that I can handle appleasauce early on race morning.

I try to be fairly consistent in what I eat in training and before a race.  The good news about marathon weekend for me is that this is my 4th runDisney event at Walt Disney World, so I know what's worked great before and am sticking with that for marathon weekend.


----------



## FFigawi

Sleepless Knight said:


> ATTQOTD:  I usually feel nauseous in the morning when I eat breakfast early.  I have to eat around 8:00am at the earliest to have no problems.  As this poses a major problem with races, I've learned that I can handle appleasauce early on race morning.



Now I know who I can donate my Goo Goo squeeze pouches to. I hate that stuff.


----------



## Smilelea

@LSUlakes,
 I need to update my goal for next week's race

11/17/18 - Smilelea - Crosspoint 5K (34:00/34:49)


----------



## TheHamm

Question:
I clearly need more than one pair of winter tights to run in this year- it was fine for 2x outside a week, but I am hoping to do closer to 4x/week this year.  Thus, I am adding them to my black Friday shopping list.  I live in MI, how many pair do I _need_?  
Follow up- what else should be on my shopping list?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

FFigawi said:


> Now I know who I can donate my Goo Goo squeeze pouches to. I hate that stuff.


Oh, I totally get that.  I can't say that I love having applesauce, just that I know it works and I'm afraid to try anything new on race morning since I know that applesauce works.  As much as I would love to have a bagel with peanut butter, I know that if it doesn't work, the consequences would be disastrous.


----------



## Bree

TheHamm said:


> Question:
> I clearly need more than one pair of winter tights to run in this year- it was fine for 2x outside a week, but I am hoping to do closer to 4x/week this year.  Thus, I am adding them to my black Friday shopping list.  I live in MI, how many pair do I _need_?
> Follow up- what else should be on my shopping list?



Three, but i don’t put my stuff in the dryer. One pair in the laundry waiting to be washed, one that’s line drying and the pair I’m wearing that day.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:  Since I'm always traveling for a half or full marathon, the answer is yes. Pre-race meals are different than pre-training meals.

For pre-race dinner I've switched from pasta to pancakes, The quality I look most for in pre-race food is 'inertness'. It's easier to find inert pancakes than inert pasta. A IHOP (2nd choices are Denny's or Cracker Barrel) and I'm good. I usually have pancakes and a grilled chicken breast or poached eggs to get some protein.

For pre-race breakfast: Some combination of instant oatmeal, white rice, granola bar, bagels, banana and peanut butter. It all depends on microwave/toaster availability.

The things I try to avoid are fat, seafood, and garlic. Not Pasta Puttanesca for me!

Pre-training long run, it's usually plain whole wheat pasta for dinner and oatmeal, waffles, and/or toast for breakfast.

Lost key update: I borrowed a metal detector and spent another hour on the side of the road with no luck. I'm adding the key to the list of things lost forever.

Car key, 2 pocket knives, engraved Cross pen, rubber alligator, multiple paper back books: you are not forgotten!


----------



## KB0609

I have a question! I just did the W&D half and followed the training plan from RunDisney. I'm also signed up for the Princess Half...how should I continue my training? Should I start the plan over or jump in at longer distances? Should I not follow a plan at all and just do "long runs"?


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Lost key update: I borrowed a metal detector and spent another hour on the side of the road with no luck. I'm adding the key to the list of things lost forever.



I feel your pain on this. During one of our overseas moves, I drove a U-Haul to our house in Florida with things we didn't want to put into storage. The key to the padlock I put on the truck fell out of my hand and into the front yard of the house. It was never seen again. Not during the hours I spent crawling on the grass looking for it, not with a metal detector, and not even when we had to re-sod the entire lawn a few years later.


----------



## jmasgat

TheHamm said:


> Question:
> I clearly need more than one pair of winter tights to run in this year- it was fine for 2x outside a week, but I am hoping to do closer to 4x/week this year.  Thus, I am adding them to my black Friday shopping list.  I live in MI, how many pair do I _need_?
> Follow up- what else should be on my shopping list?



Running gloves, headband or hat, and if it gets really cold, a windproof shirt or jacket, possibly a balaclava.  Also, in real cold weather, watch out for exposed skin.  A little vaseline can help.  But the last couple years here (I'm near Detroit) haven't been bad.  I haven't needed my real cold weather gear.

ETA:  I also got myself a pair of running mittens with fold back flaps.  These are great because while gloves mostly work, if it is really cold, then for me it' better to have mittens ad let all those fingers keep each other warm! And If I get too warm (as I tend to do), I cn fold back the flap and have a fingerless glove.


----------



## IamTrike

KB0609 said:


> I have a question! I just did the W&D half and followed the training plan from RunDisney. I'm also signed up for the Princess Half...how should I continue my training? Should I start the plan over or jump in at longer distances? Should I not follow a plan at all and just do "long runs"?


Smarter people than me will respond, but  I wouldn't fall back to the beginning.   I'd probably drop back to 8-10 miles long runs and try an maintain. 



jmasgat said:


> Running gloves, headband or hat, and if it gets really cold, a windproof shirt or jacket, possibly a balaclava.  Also, in real cold weather, watch out for exposed skin.  A little vaseline can help.  But the last couple years here (I'm near Detroit) haven't been bad.  I haven't needed my real cold weather gear.


+1 on Running Gloves.  With most everything else I can layer when I am cold, but my hands are the thing I find the hardest time with when I am cold.


----------



## SarahDisney

TheHamm said:


> Question:
> I clearly need more than one pair of winter tights to run in this year- it was fine for 2x outside a week, but I am hoping to do closer to 4x/week this year.  Thus, I am adding them to my black Friday shopping list.  I live in MI, how many pair do I _need_?
> Follow up- what else should be on my shopping list?



Depends on how often you do laundry and whether you're willing to re-wear clothing before washing. I have 5 pairs, but only 2 are fleece lined, I usually do laundry every 2-3 weeks, and I wear then twice before they go in the wash (don't judge me ... I wear underwear).

Also +1 to gloves. And a warm hat. I recommend finding a race that gives out a winter hat instead of a shirt and running that (that's how I got all of my winter hats).


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

Long time lurker here.

@LSUlakes,
Add a race for me:
11/11/18- r2chewbaccad2- Monterey Bay half marathon (N/G... hope to see a whale or some sea otters!)

I've been meaning to run this race for years, but it always fell on the same weekend as Avengers and RnR Las Vegas. I did Avengers in 2015 and 2016 and Las Vegas in 2017. With Avengers out of the picture, it's Monterey Bay this year! 

My group is carb loading the night before the half at the place where Nicole, Reese, and Shailene had coffee everyday in Big Little Lies. In reality, it's an Italian restaurant.

My college football team is the California Golden Bears. We haven't been relevant in FOREVER but at least I had the pleasure of watching Jared Goff for 3 years.


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD: what I eat before a long run is pretty close to the same thing on race mornings. For my last half I actually ate breakfast twice (granola bar and applesauce) before the race, one 3 hours before the start and again an hour before.

@BikeFan, if you can manage to make it work with training and travel for Berlin do the Disneyland Paris runs. Even though it meant a flight back to Europe at the end of a 3 week trip it is something I would have regretted not doing.  If memory serves, @Z-Knight was scheduled to do both DLP and Berlin this year.


----------



## jennamfeo

r2chewbaccad2 said:


> Long time lurker here.
> 
> @LSUlakes,
> Add a race for me:
> 11/11/18- r2chewbaccad2- Monterey Bay half marathon (N/G... hope to see a whale or some sea otters!)
> 
> I've been meaning to run this race for years, but it always fell on the same weekend as Avengers and RnR Las Vegas. I did Avengers in 2015 and 2016 and Las Vegas in 2017. With Avengers out of the picture, it's Monterey Bay this year!
> 
> My group is carb loading the night before the half at the place where Nicole, Reese, and Shailene had coffee everyday in Big Little Lies. In reality, it's an Italian restaurant.
> 
> My college football team is the California Golden Bears. We haven't been relevant in FOREVER but at least I had the pleasure of watching Jared Goff for 3 years.


Nice! I really wanted to do this race, but chose RnRLV instead because it's closer to me and my parents live there so it's cheaper in the long run. Can't wait to hear all about it and hopefully I'll do to next year.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your pre race meal for a long run vary much from the meal you have before the race?



Edited to remove my response from the quoted text!  Oops.

ATTQOTD:  If the long training run is one that I'm getting up extra-early for, then it's different.  In that case, I only eat a few hundred easily-digestible calories because I want to get out the door within an hour.  I'll eat something like some dried fruit and a graham cracker with PB.  Then I will bring calories with me on the long run.

For a race, I eat my full regular breakfast, but get up in time to make sure I've finished that at least 2 hours before the race starts.  This includes a cup of Fiber One honey clusters cereal, cashewmilk, some egg whites, and some cottage cheese.  I never have GI problems during races or long runs.  (knock on wood)  I know it's weird to eat high fiber before a race, but I did that long before I knew it was "bad" and it never bothers me. 

Also, I don't drink coffee, so that is never involved.  Before a race, I take some caffeine; I don't do that for a training run.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  It does vary.  We know what foods will end up working or not.  Or we take tums.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed the NYC Marathon, @cburnett11
> *November 11 - SarahDisney - Rangerstown 5K (NG/NA)*
> 
> I had a goal for this one, but after a panicked email to Coach this afternoon, we decided that I should skip the goal. We'll see what happens Sunday. All I can do is run and try to have a good time.


Have fun with the Rangerstown 5K.  One of these years I have to make the 3 hour trip to run this, but in the middle of 1/2 marathon training and Sunday is my day off.  I know, lame excuse.  Hope Richter makes another appearance for you this year! And BTW they're playing pretty good even with the west coast swing and are fun to watch....so far.  Good luck with the run.


----------



## michigandergirl

TheHamm said:


> Question:
> I clearly need more than one pair of winter tights to run in this year- it was fine for 2x outside a week, but I am hoping to do closer to 4x/week this year.  Thus, I am adding them to my black Friday shopping list.  I live in MI, how many pair do I _need_?
> Follow up- what else should be on my shopping list?



I have 2 that are fleece-lined and 2 that aren't. I'm pretty much doing laundry every other day, so really not sure I _need _that many, but it's nice when I get behind on the laundry.



KB0609 said:


> I have a question! I just did the W&D half and followed the training plan from RunDisney. I'm also signed up for the Princess Half...how should I continue my training? Should I start the plan over or jump in at longer distances? Should I not follow a plan at all and just do "long runs"?



To stay in half marathon shape, I will keep repeating my weekend long runs at 6, 8, & 10 miles, in addition to the normal weekday runs.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: At this time I don’t pay any real attention ruin to what I am eating before training or racing.  It’s an area I need to work on.


----------



## Smilelea

Well ladies and gentleman, I had to convince myself that crying was pointless today (stinkin' female emotions). I believe I have my first case of shin splints. 

Walking doesn't bother me. But as soon as I start running, they hurt. I noticed some discomfort on Saturday's long run but didn't think much about it. I really noticed it on Monday's easy run but pushed through anyway. Then I went to start today's run and realized I really did have a problem and gave it up after 3/4 of a mile.  

I'm trying to think on the positive side. This week is my 4 run week instead of 5. My next race isn't until next Saturday. The half is 2 months out so I should be fine there. I guess my hope is that I really will be fine after a few days of taking it easy.  

I'm posting in hopes of getting some real-life best-case scenarios from fellow runners. No horror stories please or I won't be able to hold back the floodgates.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: Besides the odd long run or race that fall in the afternoon...
I usually have similar breakfast: Coffee (with salt before a race), milk, toast/bagel/bread, sweet stuff or PB on it. If I can stomach it (hear not at 2:30AM in my hotel room at Disney), some eggs because it keeps me going longer. I try to have breakfast three hours before the long run/race and then have a snack an hour before (applesauce and a bar work well).


----------



## Chasing Dopey

It’s the last night with DW for our W&D trip, waiting for the fireworks. Just wanted to drop in and report something interesting: They announced at the start of the half that the age group winners would each receive a Misfit smart watch. It had a noticeable effect on people in the front half of corral A. A few people started glancing around sizing each other up. Pretty funny! I don’t know if this will extend to the other races. If so, expect the top times to noticeably jump.


----------



## PkbaughAR

ATTQOTD: I always drink coffee in the morning and usually run without eating anything else. I’m just now getting into distances over 7 miles though, so I’m not really sure what will work. I do always eat a Luna bar before running my 10k’s and that hasn’t given me any problems, so I plan to stick with that!


----------



## MissLiss279

Smilelea said:


> Well ladies and gentleman, I had to convince myself that crying was pointless today (stinkin' female emotions). I believe I have my first case of shin splints.
> 
> Walking doesn't bother me. But as soon as I start running, they hurt. I noticed some discomfort on Saturday's long run but didn't think much about it. I really noticed it on Monday's easy run but pushed through anyway. Then I went to start today's run and realized I really did have a problem and gave it up after 3/4 of a mile.
> 
> I'm trying to think on the positive side. This week is my 4 run week instead of 5. My next race isn't until next Saturday. The half is 2 months out so I should be fine there. I guess my hope is that I really will be fine after a few days of taking it easy.
> 
> I'm posting in hopes of getting some real-life best-case scenarios from fellow runners. No horror stories please or I won't be able to hold back the floodgates.


How old are your shoes or how many miles do you have on them? Maybe they need to be replaced? 

You can also try compression calf sleeves or socks to help.


----------



## PkbaughAR

Waiting2goback said:


> I think the only fear I have had using a TA is if they are good st their job and do everything they are supposed to.  You are putting your trust in their hands to get your vacation plans right.  If you are only using them for getting the site you want, no big deal, assuming they get it. I had a co-worker that used a TA in September for her trip.  She got down there and didn't have the ADR's or FP's she wanted.  (She's not a Disney nut like we all are so she didn't know how to even check).  I had tried to warn her.  On top of that she paid $7500 for a week at an All Star and 4 people.  I tried to save her money but she wouldn't listen.





IamTrike said:


> Yeah I have had good luck with Disney travel agents. We haev one that will book our FP's for us, but we usually book those ourselves. I find them helpful with Dining Reservations and with booking packages. I've had sevreral times where they have helped us make changes to our trip because they identified a new discount that was released after our initial booking.



Thanks for the TA advice! I’m way too type A to turn all my vacation plans over to someone else! Lol
I think I might try one just for my site reservation and see how it goes.


----------



## huskies90

OK...I ended up registering for a half marathon which was recommended at the half way point of the Higdon marathon training plan. I am still not sure if I am going to run it or just use it as my Sunday long run. Part of me wants to see if I have improved on my race time and part of me wants to stay focused and injury free for the marathon...I’ll will probably run it. But I am not going to push it if I am not feeling great.

Either way, @LSUlakes please add the following race for me. Thank you!!

11/11/18 - Huskies90 - Faxon Law Madison Half Marathon (1:47:00 / TBD)


----------



## sourire

@LSUlakes, goal for the Monterey Half is <2:30! (Current PR is a 2:30:12, and those 12 seconds need to just go. away.) Going into this one a bit undertrained due to the long recovery period from a non running related foot injury, but still had a decent (although shortened) cycle of training, so here's hoping! I'll keep you all posted. Hope to see you out there @r2chewbaccad2, and love your goal of trying to see a whale or an otter!! DH and I visited Monterey several years ago (saw many an otter - very cuddly appearing), and have wanted to get back there ever since! The course looks beautiful. Can't wait!


----------



## Smilelea

MissLiss279 said:


> How old are your shoes or how many miles do you have on them? Maybe they need to be replaced?
> 
> You can also try compression calf sleeves or socks to help.




They're about a month old and have maybe 80 miles on them.


Thanks. I've been looking at getting a pair so maybe I should do that sooner rather than later.


Edited to take my response out of the quote.


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> Depends on how often you do laundry and whether you're willing to re-wear clothing before washing. I have 5 pairs, but only 2 are fleece lined, I usually do laundry every 2-3 weeks, and I wear then twice before they go in the wash (don't judge me ... I wear underwear).


No judgement from me.   Stuff like pants I will wear more than that... in the winter usually the only thing that gets sweaty for me for my pants is the lower back area.  I always take them off right when I get home and hang them up on the shower curtain to dry.  I'm not going to wash my pants every time my lower back gets the waistband wet.


----------



## jennamfeo

Hey @LSUlakes what's one more race, right? Can you please add:

December
8 - jennamfeo - 12k's of Christmas (1:19:00 / N/A)

When I went to sign up for the Scottsdale Half they asked if I also wanted to sign up for the 12k's of Christmas which is the day before to get an extra medal. Well, obvious answer was yes and it still works out with the mileage I need for training that week. Win/win!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD I was careful with what I ate before Auckland Marathon, carbing up the day before though unlikely as much or as scientifically as I should. I did make sure the evening meal was early and easily digestible (pasta with a simple tomato sauce), as was breakfast.

One of my longer training runs was the morning after going to a nice restaurant. I had refrained from adult beverages but the rich food still got to e and I felt like cr@p the whole run. Meal was really good so was worth it.

I’ve shared my cold weather running story before but will share again for the newer folks. Where I live rarely gets below 40F, I was sent to Rochester NY for a work trip in December. The Dreadmill at the hotel was soul destroying so went for an outside run with the temps around 20F. I had shorts but a couple of layers on top so body was fine, and my hands were sheltered by the long sleeves of the merino I was wearing. No hat. I hadn’t thought about my ears and they started to get rather cold. Not ever running in temps that cold I started to worry about damage to my ears from the cold, so ran most of the way with my hands wrapped around them! Ears were fine in the end, I looked silly, and made sure I bought a beanie for the next run!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your pre race meal for a long run vary much from the meal you have before the race?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Other than where I am eating, to contents are usually the same. It's all part of the practice part of things, so before a long run of 15-20 miles I will have something similar to what I would eat before running 26.2 to minimize chances of anything out of the ordinary happening.



I eat a HUGE breakfast before a race.  A 4-5 egg veggie omelet and 1-2 bagels.  This is for races at home anyway.  I usually leave 2-3 hours before races start around home so it is nicely digested by race start and it holds me over for a good portion of my races.  For Dis eye I bring oatmeal I can make in the room and mini bagels and peanut butter.  I don't do anything special before a long run.  



IamTrike said:


> Yeah I have had good luck with Disney travel agents.  We haev one that will book our FP's for us, but we usually book those ourselves.  I find them helpful with Dining Reservations and with booking packages.  I've had sevreral times where they have helped us make changes to our trip because they identified a new discount that was released after our initial booking.
> 
> 
> 
> So this QOTD is ambiguous to me.   Is pre-race the night before or is pre-race the morning of the race.
> 
> I don't usually worry about my eating the night before a long run.   I try and watch my eating in general and if I know I have a 20 miler the next morning I'll probably try and avoid overeating.     The night before a race I try and eat a little lighter (Especially for something like Disney where the race morning starts so early)
> 
> The morning of a long run I usually have a cup of coffee right when I wake up,  which I want to be at least 30 minutes before I leave my house/room.  If the run is Over 10 I'll usually have a gu shortly before I start running.    I follow pretty much the same routine for races, but if there is going to be a long lag (greater than 2 hours between getting up and starting to run) I may also have something small to eat, like a granola bar with my coffee.



I have only used a Disney TA twice, both for the Disney full, because the deal was too good on the room.  The first time she made a mistake and I had trouble with DME and check in at the Contemporary.   Of course Disney got it all resolved and it just delayed my arrival in the room by an hour or so.  The second time things went great because I had my guard up and knew what the mistake was the first time and made sure it went right this time.  But normally I do it all on my own.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## jmasgat

Smilelea said:


> Well ladies and gentleman, I had to convince myself that crying was pointless today (stinkin' female emotions). I believe I have my first case of shin splints.
> 
> Walking doesn't bother me. But as soon as I start running, they hurt. I noticed some discomfort on Saturday's long run but didn't think much about it. I really noticed it on Monday's easy run but pushed through anyway. Then I went to start today's run and realized I really did have a problem and gave it up after 3/4 of a mile.
> 
> I'm trying to think on the positive side. This week is my 4 run week instead of 5. My next race isn't until next Saturday. The half is 2 months out so I should be fine there. I guess my hope is that I really will be fine after a few days of taking it easy.
> 
> I'm posting in hopes of getting some real-life best-case scenarios from fellow runners. No horror stories please or I won't be able to hold back the floodgates.



One opinion, so take it for what it's worth......I would just take off from running til your next race. Do some alternative training (spinning, swimming, etc) that doesn't impact your legs. Also some gentle stretching--Kneeling/sitting back on your heels, calf stretch (upper and lower), foot stretches, etc.  So, the shin area and surrounding muscle groups. 

One week won't throw off your training. You could try an easy run before your race to gauge how you feel. As for the race, don't know how long or how aggressive your race plan is, but consider doing it as an easy run IFF (if and only if) you are physically able.   

You have the right positive attitude (which is hard to do!), just listen to your body.

Good luck! 

PS:  A good cry is a good thing-for women and men!


----------



## jmasgat

Heads up to anyone considering purchasing a new running watch......For Black Friday, Best Buy will be offering the Garmin Vivoactive3 and the Forerunner 235 for $200. The music version of the VA3 will be $250.

This per BFADS  net

One of these will be my present to myself for my 60th birthday (along with a few others things!)


----------



## FFigawi

Hey @rteetz, need a summer job? They’re looking for people in Wisconsin. 

http://97zokonline.com/oscar-mayer-...rivers-in-wisconsin/?trackback=fbshare_mobile


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Hey @rteetz, need a summer job? They’re looking for people in Wisconsin.
> 
> http://97zokonline.com/oscar-mayer-...rivers-in-wisconsin/?trackback=fbshare_mobile


That would be an interesting job.


----------



## AntimonyER

jmasgat said:


> Heads up to anyone considering purchasing a new running watch......For Black Friday, Best Buy will be offering the Garmin Vivoactive3 and the Forerunner 235 for $200. The music version of the VA3 will be $250.
> 
> This per BFADS  net
> 
> One of these will be my present to myself for my 60th birthday (along with a few others things!)



I just ordered the VA3 music myself this morning. (I get Garmin partner pricing through work).


----------



## LSUlakes

KB0609 said:


> I have a question! I just did the W&D half and followed the training plan from RunDisney. I'm also signed up for the Princess Half...how should I continue my training? Should I start the plan over or jump in at longer distances? Should I not follow a plan at all and just do "long runs"?



Not sure the length of the runDisney training plan or the exact date of the race, but if you have more time than the training plan I would try to keep up your current fitness with long runs in the 8-12 mile distance. You would likely improve on your next half if you follow the same plan regardless, but if they have a moderate plan (next step up?) you could try it. It would give you something different to do and would likely result in a huge gain. Just my $.02. 



Smilelea said:


> Well ladies and gentleman, I had to convince myself that crying was pointless today (stinkin' female emotions). I believe I have my first case of shin splints.
> 
> Walking doesn't bother me. But as soon as I start running, they hurt. I noticed some discomfort on Saturday's long run but didn't think much about it. I really noticed it on Monday's easy run but pushed through anyway. Then I went to start today's run and realized I really did have a problem and gave it up after 3/4 of a mile.
> 
> I'm trying to think on the positive side. This week is my 4 run week instead of 5. My next race isn't until next Saturday. The half is 2 months out so I should be fine there. I guess my hope is that I really will be fine after a few days of taking it easy.
> 
> I'm posting in hopes of getting some real-life best-case scenarios from fellow runners. No horror stories please or I won't be able to hold back the floodgates.



If it isnt a shoe problem then time is the only thing that will improve it. To help healing you can freeze a water bottle or fill a solo cup up and freeze it. Take the ice to you shin and rub it on there aggressively. Also, doing any king of leg exercise to help strengthen those muscles will help. I know how you feel and it sucks a lot! Once you get over this, its one of those things that rarely ever happen again. If you have access to a stationary bike or elliptical, those could help keep your fitness levels up for the time being. 



Chasing Dopey said:


> It’s the last night with DW for our W&D trip, waiting for the fireworks. Just wanted to drop in and report something interesting: They announced at the start of the half that the age group winners would each receive a Misfit smart watch. It had a noticeable effect on people in the front half of corral A. A few people started glancing around sizing each other up. Pretty funny! I don’t know if this will extend to the other races. If so, expect the top times to noticeably jump.



Hope you enjoyed the fireworks and have a safe trip home.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Since Marathon Weekend is approaching quickly I wanted to ask what are some must does during any of the races. What are the character stops that are a must, places to get a beverage or ride that you can get on during the run. While we are at, bathroom options that are not port o pots... Anything you think that is worth mentioning, lets hear it! 

ATTQOTD: I've only run the race once so far and I did not stop for anything other than water towards the end. I have heard a lot of great things, but I am interested in hearing of exact experiences from yall.


----------



## ZellyB

Smilelea said:


> Well ladies and gentleman, I had to convince myself that crying was pointless today (stinkin' female emotions). I believe I have my first case of shin splints.
> 
> Walking doesn't bother me. But as soon as I start running, they hurt. I noticed some discomfort on Saturday's long run but didn't think much about it. I really noticed it on Monday's easy run but pushed through anyway. Then I went to start today's run and realized I really did have a problem and gave it up after 3/4 of a mile.
> 
> I'm trying to think on the positive side. This week is my 4 run week instead of 5. My next race isn't until next Saturday. The half is 2 months out so I should be fine there. I guess my hope is that I really will be fine after a few days of taking it easy.
> 
> I'm posting in hopes of getting some real-life best-case scenarios from fellow runners. No horror stories please or I won't be able to hold back the floodgates.



The first year I started running I got a bad case of shin splints.  They suck and they hurt, so no judgement on crying.  I agree that it's best to just take some time off from running.  If walking doesn't hurt, you could just do some easy walks to maintain some time on your feet, but really just resting them is the best cure.  A little time off won't hurt you this close to your race.  I did use some calf compression sleeves when I had them and that seemed to help some and I also iced them.  Take some anti-inflammatories as well, but the biggest thing is to rest them.  Mine cleared up fairly quickly once I started letting them heal up.  Good luck and don't get too down about it.  They will get better!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Marathon Weekend is approaching quickly I wanted to ask what are some must does during any of the races. What are the character stops that are a must, places to get a beverage or ride that you can get on during the run. While we are at, bathroom options that are not port o pots... Anything you think that is worth mentioning, lets hear it!


Characters change every year so there isn’t necessarily a must stop. I do love to stop for Everest though. Magic kingdom has good bathroom options, animal Kingdom in Dinoland, Epcot the American adventure bathrooms.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Marathon Weekend is approaching quickly I wanted to ask what are some must does during any of the races. What are the character stops that are a must, places to get a beverage or ride that you can get on during the run. While we are at, bathroom options that are not port o pots... Anything you think that is worth mentioning, lets hear it!



ATTQOTD: I don't have specific characters that are must stops for me since it's sometimes hard to predict who will be out, but my general goal is to stop for as many of them as I can.  I will say that at least during the marathon, if you skip some of the early characters, the lines at the later stages of the race are MUCH shorter.  Last year we got a beer in Animal Kingdom.  @Chris-Mo picked it up for us while I rode EE.  I'm not sure I'll ride it again since Chris really can't handle it and I felt bad making him wait, but it was amazing! I LOVED riding it during the race and it actually gave me a huge shot of adrenaline at the mid-way point of the race that was needed.  We also got a beer in Epcot along with a pretzel.  YUMMY!

We try not to stop for bathrooms in TTC or MK because we've found the lines to be really long.  The last couple of races we actually went ahead and used the port o pots shortly after starting the race (the long wait in the corrals sometimes requires an early stop) and the lines are short and the potties pretty clean.  For real bathrooms, we often stop at a bathroom in AK.  Don't stop at the first set of bathrooms on the left that you come to though.  There's another set closer to EE that isn't usually as crowded since most people stop at the first one.  There are real bathrooms in the WWoS area as well and usually waits aren't too long there.  Then real bathrooms in HS with usually short waits.  There's one set off to your left right past ToT but another one as you are running down Sunset Boulevard to the left as well.  Typically for us, once we go in AK, we usually don't have to go for the rest of the race.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I've only done a rD 5 and 10k, so I have no real "must do" things. Except for maybe learn to negotiate the crowds better. And I did like the "I did it" pics at the end. That would be my only "must" at this point.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: There have not been any characters that I always stop for but I have tried to stop for as many as I can as long as the lines didn't look too bad. Duck tales characters were an absolute must last year because I had never seen them anywhere before. I agree that the character lines seem to get a lot shorter after leaving Magic Kingdom (specifically once you turn onto Bear Island road towards Animal Kingdom).  My go to bathroom stop for the past two years are the bathrooms on the left before you get into Dinoland and right after the Nemo Show venue. The past two years there was absolutely no one in there besides me (both years I made it into Animal Kingdom around 8:30 for time reference). 

@LSUlakes - can you please change my time for Saturdays race to NG? I've decided to set my sites on a PR for my half in March instead of this weekend. Just gonna see how it goes and enjoy the race. Most importantly hoping to not have any stomach issues this time around. I have bonked hard the last two times running the Richmond half due to gels disagreeing with my stomach. I switched to Tailwind two years ago so I am thinking that won't be the case for this year. Good luck to everyone running this weekend!


----------



## AFwifelife

Very excited to read everyone’s answers today and I’ll be taking some notes. Trying to distract myself from the husband being gone again so I’ve been over planning thanksgiving, Christmas, and our January trip. 

One thing my sister and I have decided on is getting a beer in Germany during the full. Is it pretty easy to get one?


----------



## DopeyBadger

KB0609 said:


> I have a question! I just did the W&D half and followed the training plan from RunDisney. I'm also signed up for the Princess Half...how should I continue my training? Should I start the plan over or jump in at longer distances? Should I not follow a plan at all and just do "long runs"?



It depends on how the last training cycle went.  Did you improve your performance from where you started at the beginning of Wine and Dine training?  Did you have a specific goal for the Princess HM?  Using a race equivalency calculator, do your 5k times line up with your HM times?  You're about 15 weeks out, so you have options several options.

For me, I like to see ebb and flow in training.  So high periods and low periods.  This leads to an "additive effect" that over the course of multiple training cycles strung together minimizes risk for injury, staleness, burnout, and overtraining while attempting to maximize the gains made during each individual training cycle.  But what to do specifically, could depend on the answers to those above questions and what you're looking to get out of this next training cycle.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Big sale today from Clever Training (20% off one item with exclusions) and Garmin (tomorrow on Fenix 5):

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/11/trainers-meters-including.html


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Marathon Weekend is approaching quickly I wanted to ask what are some must does during any of the races. What are the character stops that are a must, places to get a beverage or ride that you can get on during the run. While we are at, bathroom options that are not port o pots... Anything you think that is worth mentioning, lets hear it!



Here's my list for the full:
- don't walk to the corrals until 5am or later. Less crowded porta potty lines and less time standing around
- beer or margarita at Thirsty River in AK
- lie down with the gravediggers leaving AK
- push ups with the Green Army Man on the off-ramp
- Tower of Terror
- Rock n Roller Coaster
- beer in Germany
- margarita in Mexico
- all character stops with lines less than 15-20 people. The ones in WWoS have very short lines and often fun characters.
- parking lot beers after the finish


----------



## ZellyB

AFwifelife said:


> Very excited to read everyone’s answers today and I’ll be taking some notes. Trying to distract myself from the husband being gone again so I’ve been over planning thanksgiving, Christmas, and our January trip.
> 
> One thing my sister and I have decided on is getting a beer in Germany during the full. Is it pretty easy to get one?



The first year we stopped for one there was a pretty long line and they all let us cut in front of them which was super nice of them.  Last year, there was a fairly short line that we waited in.  I think it took us less than 5 minutes to get one.  A lot depends on what time you arrive in EPCOT.  We are slow on these races, so it's well into normal beer-drinking time for people by then.


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> Here's my list for the full:
> - don't walk to the corrals until 5am or later. Less crowded porta potty lines and less time standing around
> - beer or margarita at Thirsty River in AK
> - lie down with the gravediggers leaving AK
> - push ups with the Green Army Man on the off-ramp
> - Tower of Terror
> - Rock n Roller Coaster
> - beer in Germany
> - margarita in Mexico
> - all character stops with lines less than 15-20 people. The ones in WWoS have very short lines and often fun characters.
> - parking lot beers after the finish



What time do you guys get to ToT usually and how long is your wait?  Seems like I remember one year you all scheduled FP for it, but that won't work now right since you have to have an active park entrance for that day for it to work.  Thinking of skipping out on EE and riding ToT instead (which @Chris-Mo could do with me), but concerned about how long the line would be when we arrive since we go so slow.


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> Hey @rteetz, need a summer job? They’re looking for people in Wisconsin.
> 
> http://97zokonline.com/oscar-mayer-...rivers-in-wisconsin/?trackback=fbshare_mobile



You have to have a degree to drive a hot dog around? Well, I guess I'm out. Haha.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Definitely doing @FFigawi's list.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Marathon Weekend is approaching quickly I wanted to ask what are some must does during any of the races. What are the character stops that are a must, places to get a beverage or ride that you can get on during the run. While we are at, bathroom options that are not port o pots... Anything you think that is worth mentioning, lets hear it!


ATTQOTD: Last year was my first RunDisney race at WDW so I am looking forward to all of the responses. Last year, I only did the half. This year I am doing Goofy.  Last year I did not stop for characters because I was running with my wife out of coral G and the lines were so long and she was afraid of getting swept. I hope to get some character pics this year.


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> What time do you guys get to ToT usually and how long is your wait?  Seems like I remember one year you all scheduled FP for it, but that won't work now right since you have to have an active park entrance for that day for it to work.  Thinking of skipping out on EE and riding ToT instead (which @Chris-Mo could do with me), but concerned about how long the line would be when we arrive since we go so slow.



I’d have to dig out my Garmin track to see what time we got there. We were running roughly 10-1030 miles and started in C. Anyway, the lines weren’t too bad. They’ll usually let us up the FP line, and if not, the people in the regular line are pretty kind about letting us up to the front if asked nicely. Same thing is true for RnRC. Ask nicely, be polite, and if someone says no, don’t push past them.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
If you have to find a restroom in MK, might I suggest the Frontierland/Adventureland breezeway one. I think it is one of the largest. I don’t believe I’ve ever had a line or had to wait long in there...
I found at least one of the restrooms in WWoS to have a long-slow line because there were so few stalls in there. 
I have to stop for Darkwing if he is out!
For the 5k, if it is cold, you are in one of their earlier corrals, you don’t plan on stopping too much, and you are using Disney transportation, I might suggest putting a blanket or warm clothes in gear check... You will probably finish before the last corral starts the race, and they may not have buses ready to allow people on yet. I think this past year they did have a couple of buses at each stop allowing people on them while they waited, but that hasn’t always been the case.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: 

-Don't listen to music during the races. Listen to all the energy around you. Look at all the amazing costumes. Strike up conversations with the people running around you - runners are friendly people!
-Stop for characters, especially later in the race when lines aren't as long
-Smile for the cameras (even when you feel like death)
-Take pictures
-Eat ALL of the food being given out in WWoS - I was so hungry and ate everything those wonderful spectators were handing out!
-Beer in Germany at mile 25 tastes heavenly. The people in line let me cut to the front. My only regret is that I didn't buy two. It tasted so good I guzzled most of it and then realized I needed to slow down if I wanted to have any left for my finish line photo. So buy two beers, one to guzzle and one to savor at the finish!!


----------



## Keels

michigandergirl said:


> -Eat ALL of the food being given out in WWoS - I was so hungry and ate everything those wonderful spectators were handing out!



1 million times this. Special shout-out to RunDisney singlets that hand out breakfast tacos.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> 1 million times this. Special shout-out to RunDisney singlets that hand out breakfast tacos.


I missed breakfast tacos? Ugh...


----------



## michigandergirl

Smilelea said:


> Well ladies and gentleman, I had to convince myself that crying was pointless today (stinkin' female emotions). I believe I have my first case of shin splints.
> 
> Walking doesn't bother me. But as soon as I start running, they hurt. I noticed some discomfort on Saturday's long run but didn't think much about it. I really noticed it on Monday's easy run but pushed through anyway. Then I went to start today's run and realized I really did have a problem and gave it up after 3/4 of a mile.
> 
> I'm trying to think on the positive side. This week is my 4 run week instead of 5. My next race isn't until next Saturday. The half is 2 months out so I should be fine there. I guess my hope is that I really will be fine after a few days of taking it easy.
> 
> I'm posting in hopes of getting some real-life best-case scenarios from fellow runners. No horror stories please or I won't be able to hold back the floodgates.



Call me the shin splint queen...

Definitely take a few days off and stretch, take ibuprofen, and ice for 20 minutes at a time a couple of times a day. Sometimes you just need a few days off to reset. 

Possible causes: adding too much mileage too soon, or too much hill work, or too much speed work too soon; could be a lack of warm-up before running; could be weakness in the muscles or too tight calves (stretch those too).

Prevention: add mileage slowly, warm up well before running, stretch after every run when the muscles are warm, strengthening exercises such as tracing the alphabet with your toe.

Other thoughts: I love compression sleeves - they just feel good to me. You could also try KT tape. I find with shin splints that they will warm up eventually when running and the pain goes away, but sometimes it takes 2 or 3 miles for me, but I also know for me, if they don't warm up and they continue to ache even when I'm not running then we are getting into stress reaction/fracture territory.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ZellyB

michigandergirl said:


> -Eat ALL of the food being given out in WWoS - I was so hungry and ate everything those wonderful spectators were handing out!



OMG, YES!!!  I was so sick of sweet and/or banana by then that the salty items they had were HEAVEN.  I ate everything I could get my hands on.  I did skip the Fireball shots that someone was handing out though.


----------



## sourire

Will second running without headphones and just soaking it all in!! While I ran by myself, I never felt lonely with 20,000 of Mickey's friends around me.

You guys who can eat all the food and drink all the drinks are rockstars!! I have a sensitive stomach while running. Have found that gatorade, fig newtons, and water are pretty much what I better stick with in order to prevent upset stomach (and otherwise having to run to the bathroom several minutes after ingesting anything else - sorry if TMI). During the marathon, I daydreamed about all the things I wanted to eat and drink at the end...a cold beer, french fries - pretty sure I thought about those for a solid mile?, a Mickey bar! I did end up getting all of these things later that afternoon, not in any particular order. The post marathon Mickey bar was the best tasting Mickey bar of my life.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: This year was my first Marathon experience, but I loved running without headphones. I didn't stop at any bathrooms or characters so I am no help there. 2019 will be about ALL the picture stops though! Especially in WWOS where they are all dressed up in sports uniforms. If anyone in WWOS has Reese's cups and Sprite during the marathon that they are handing out, I will be unable to keep from stopping for it (and potentially taking everything they have).


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> Question:
> I clearly need more than one pair of winter tights to run in this year- it was fine for 2x outside a week, but I am hoping to do closer to 4x/week this year.  Thus, I am adding them to my black Friday shopping list.  I live in MI, how many pair do I _need_?
> Follow up- what else should be on my shopping list?


So, I live in FL... but I own 3 pairs of winter tights. Because when we do get cold weather, it might last 3 hours or 3 days.  I have one pair of Serious Winter Tights for temps below 40, and two that are just brushed on the inside and are good for temps in the 40s.


----------



## avondale

jmasgat said:


> Heads up to anyone considering purchasing a new running watch......For Black Friday, Best Buy will be offering the Garmin Vivoactive3 and the Forerunner 235 for $200. The music version of the VA3 will be $250.
> 
> This per BFADS  net
> 
> One of these will be my present to myself for my 60th birthday (along with a few others things!)



I had a Forerunner 235 for 2 years and this summer for Prime day I got myself a VA3.  Overall, I like the VA3 much better than the FR 235.  Love the touchscreen instead of multiple buttons, and I got the rose gold and white VA3, which definitely looks nicer.

In terms of tracking runs, I would say they are pretty equal in capabilities, EXCEPT the VA3 pretty much just makes up the elevation reading.  I do not just mean that the zero-point elevation is offset from reality.  I mean that most of the time it gives me plain nonsense.  Since I run out-and-back routes or loop routes, there should generally be symmetry and/or repeating elevation patterns in the measurements, and usually it gives nothing of the sort.  I also run a lot on the HS track, which is FLAT, and sometimes it will give me substantial gains.

Possibly I've got a bad watch, but I feel like I've heard others complain about this.  I've rebooted mine a few times.  Every once in a while, I'll get an elevation graph that makes logical sense, but it seems to be maybe 20% of the time.  My guess is that the VA3 has fewer or less sensitive GPS receivers and thus typically doesn't lock onto as many satellites as the FR 235 did.  The FR 235 was always quite repeatable and consistent for the different routes that I run.

For me, this is a bit frustrating but not enough to want to go back to the FR 235.  But I thought I'd mention it in case it's something that may be important to you.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Marathon Weekend is approaching quickly I wanted to ask what are some must does during any of the races. What are the character stops that are a must, places to get a beverage or ride that you can get on during the run. While we are at, bathroom options that are not port o pots... Anything you think that is worth mentioning, lets hear it!


ATTQOTD: I don't have any character must-stops - it just depends on how I'm feeling on any given race day. EXCEPT for Star Wars: Vader and Palpatine are massive MUSTS!

I always crave a Pepsi late-marathon and am lucky to have spectating friends willing to have one ready for me. A champagne from the France bakery in EP has become a must for races that go by it. I've done beer in the marathon.

I try hard to get jumping pics in each race, preferably in front of park icons.

Always in-park restrooms over porta-potties! No particular spots, just whatever doesn't have a line. The benefit of being local-ish to WDW is knowing where they all are. 

ETA: re: ear buds/headphones - for folks like me who can feel anxious and overwhelmed with too much auditory stimulation, ear buds can be a HUGE help. I don't always play music through them, but the muffling effect really helps me manage the loudness of rD races.


----------



## Keels

I've posted a short survey relating to 2019 Marathon Weekend DATW for anyone interested in joining or following along with the shenanigans.


----------



## mtnmjd

ATTQOTD:For Dopey this year.....
No headphones
Stopping for any character with short lines 
Stopping at grave diggers for sure
Stopping if we see Jiminy Cricket
Planning to stop for a beer in Germany
I always seem to make a pitstop in DinoLand and also as soon as you enter DHS
I will also need to stop at porto somewhere as soon as race starts.....always happens....without fail


----------



## AFwifelife

Wish they had mobile ordering for the beer cart.


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

jennamfeo said:


> Nice! I really wanted to do this race, but chose RnRLV instead because it's closer to me and my parents live there so it's cheaper in the long run. Can't wait to hear all about it and hopefully I'll do to next year.



@jennamfeo,
Running the strip at night is so much fun! Crowd support was awesome last year--it was the first big event in Las Vegas after the shooting :-( 
I think you'll really enjoy RnR Las Vegas! Hope you like listening to Elvis music... I heard a lot on that run!


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: Ok, consider my mind blown at the fact you can ride rides during the marathon. I did not know that. As I haven't done a runDisney event (YET!), thats all I can contribute today.


----------



## Wendy98

SarahDisney said:


> Congrats to all our runners this weekend!
> 
> @Wendy98, sorry I missed you, but I was still on my bag check shift when you finished (I was tracking you the whole time and was super excited when you finished!). I took the poncho exit out after my shift, though ... that's a long walk. I feel bad for everyone having to make that long trek (or the bag check trek ... that one was also long).
> It sounds like you had a pretty good race, minus all the up hills and the chaos at the start ... does that mean you might be back next year???



Longest walk to get out of a race, anywhere!  But it forces everyone to keep moving and not sit down which is good.  I would love to come back.  I am trying to figure out my fall 2019.  I don't think I want to do another marathon double like this year (Chicago & NYC), although @cburnett11 might go for a triple.



Keels said:


> I saw you around Mile 4 and you looked AWESOME!!!!!


. I felt awesome at mile 4!  Not quite the same story at mile 24...



cburnett11 said:


> NYC Marathon Race Report
> 
> I flew back late last night after spending Friday through Monday in NYC.  The short summary... the NYC marathon was a spectacular event, but I got my butt kicked a little bit!  The longer and probably boring story follows…
> 
> Some quick background.  I ran Chicago 4 weeks ago and PR'd.  It wasn't my intention to do both this year, but I was extremely fortunate in the drawings so what's a guy to do?  I registered for Chicago last year when a number of people on here were planning to do that as a bit of a race meet.  I was successful and got in.  Then earlier this year, I told my wife that I'd love to run NYC at some point in my life.  AND so I better start applying for it so that I can go ahead and get several rejections before finally getting selected.  Welp... beginners luck I guess.  I got my notification that I'd be doing NYC too.  I was extremely excited and decided that Chicago would be my "A" race (unless something terrible happened with the weather) and NYC would be the fun race.  Leading up to Chicago I had a tad of hip pain on my last long runs and it resurfaced again (more-so) after getting back from Chicago.  So most of the time between Chicago and NY was spent in PT (learning to stretch and do some simple strength exercises which I hope to continue/increase moving forward) with much less running than normal.  I just wanted to make sure that I felt good enough to do another marathon that quickly and that I wouldn’t do anything to cause a longer-term injury.  Anyways, my hip was a non-issue my last 2-3 runs and felt perfect the entire marathon.  So maybe stretching, strengthening, and stuff like that is a good thing... lol.
> 
> My wife and I landed pretty early on Friday and got to our hotel at 57th and Lexington around 9:15.  After we dropped off our luggage, we decided we'd just start walking towards the Expo and decide whether we wanted to catch an Uber or other mode of transportation.  It was a nice day so we ended up walking.  Getting my bib was pretty easy and the expo was good.  We took our time there but did not buy anything.  I had already ordered a jacket but would not allow myself to wear it until Sunday after the race.  At noon we took a bus tour that covered the course.  It was pretty good, but with all the traffic the tour was really slow in some parts and I was ready for it to end when it did.  Our bus started at the expo, but it did have to drive all the way to Staten Island to properly start.  There was an NYRR guide on our bus that told us about different points of the course and provided some tips.  I mostly chose to do this because I'd never been anywhere but midtown/lower Manhattan so it was good for me to see other areas, PLUS it was nice for my wife to get to see where all I'd be running.  We were able to get off the bus at the finish line and chose to do that instead of riding back to the expo.  Then we grabbed an early dinner and decided to check out the Parade of Nations Opening Ceremony at the finish line.  Runners marched down a small stretch of the finish area with their flags, costumes, music, etc.  At the end, there were fireworks.  It was fun, and I'd recommend anyone doing the marathon to consider watching this.  It really made me feel like I was part of something huge.  The forecasted rain held off, and it was a nice way to kick-off the weekend.
> 
> Late Saturday morning, my wife and I went out to see where she could EASILY get to watch me on Sunday.  We figured out she could get to the hairpin turn off of the Queensboro Bridge (~mile 16) and then again when I exited Central Park (5th & 59th) in the final mile.  Afterwards we both did a little run in Central Park.  Wow!  What an amazing place to run.  The energy on Saturday morning with so many people there doing shakeouts was fantastic.  My wife (hoping to do her first marathon in January at WDW) commented that she felt like she could run forever there.
> 
> After eating a late breakfast, we decided to do some exploring.  It probably wasn’t the best use of my legs, but I was in NY for the experience too.  We walked down to the Empire State building checking out Grand Central along the way.  We walked back up through Times Square and eventually made it our early dinner at Patsy’s for some pasta.  I think we ended up hanging out a bit more in Central Park and probably stayed out later than normal looking at things, but with the late race time of NYC and the “fall back” time change I kept telling myself that I was still going to be off my feet plenty of hours before the gun… lol.
> 
> Slept like a baby Saturday night and then did a little jog/walk to the buses (I was 6am) at the Library that take the midtown runners to the start.  The bus ride was long, but warm and relaxing.  The staging area at Fort Wadsworth was pretty well organized and they had free water, Gatorade, coffee, bagels, Dunkin Donut beanies, etc.  It was a fairly comfortable morning to wait around in that area.  I was in Wave 2 so my start time was some time around 10:15.
> 
> The course and crowd support were fantastic.  Btw, @Keels I wish I would’ve known where you’d be so I could’ve at least waved.  Anyways as part of the Orange group, I got to run on the the upper level of the Verrazano Bridge and on the left side going across… so I had amazing views of NYC.  In fact, I veered over and basically ran along the rail so that I could have unobstructed views even though there was a healthy crosswind on the bridge.  I just couldn’t resist.  The crowds in Brooklyn were great.  Since I was in the Orange group, I was on the west side of fourth street, so I was running in the sun.  I’m guessing a large number on the east side of the street (running in the shadows of the buildings in Bayridge, etc. wished they’d been in the sun too.  However, I really like running “cold” so even though it was a beautiful 50F, I would’ve preferred to be on that side.  It probably sucked a bit of energy out of me, but it was hard to slow down and the vibe was just great in Brooklyn.  Signs, cheering spectators, musicians, etc.  It was awesome.
> 
> Finally, we got to the point where all 3 groups converged, and it did get a bit tight.  I recall one water stop in an area of maybe only 2 lanes and it was pretty bad.  Basically, everyone stopped running, except for a handful of people who just charged through everyone knocking people.  That’s really the only place it was unbearable for me crowd-wise.  The water/Gatorade stops were frequent (every mile from 3 to finish), but they weren’t nearly as large or organized as Chicago.  Chicago’s tables seem to run forever.  New York’s varied in size and sometimes they seemed a bit too small.  That’s really my only small criticism of the race.  Otherwise the event is magical.
> 
> You don’t spend much time in Queens and then it was the very long Queensboro Bridge over to Manhattan.  I think @Wendy98 commented that his bridge went on forever and I’d agree.  It was also the place my GPS went the most wonky.  By this time, I’d already determined that I’d have to start feeling better quickly if I was going to run under 4 hours.  I went through the halfway point in under 2, but I knew my effort was more than I liked so I started to slow some to see if I could get to feeling stronger.  Oh… and it was during this stretch that I gave up on trying to pair my earbuds.  Even though this race had tons of support, I like to have them on and occasionally get some music going to zone in.  I needed to on Sunday (especially through Queens and over that Bridge) to see if I could settle in to comfortable pace, but later realized I accidentally brought an older pair of the same model that no longer worked.  Makes sense now why they didn’t pair and gives me one more thing to check closer before my next race.  I saw my wife coming off the bridge and then tossed her the ear buds and my Spibelt that I no longer wanted.
> 
> From this point on I did my best to keep feeling as good as possible.  It became apparent to me somewhere on First Avenue that breaking 4 wasn’t going to happen.  I think after mile 18, I started to walk at water stops.  I really wish I had paced better early on because I could’ve enjoyed miles 16-24 much more.  First and Fifth Avenues were really loud.  I wanted to enjoy it more, but my head was probably hanging a bit.  Just another reminder for me about how important pacing is.
> 
> Anyways, the short walk breaks felt pretty good, so I took an even longer walk across the bridge into the Bronx.  This allowed me to recover a bit for Fifth Avenue.  By this time, I decided that I’d like to 1) not walk any in Central Park, and 2) finish under 4:10.  So I took my last little walk before the park and then I knew I just needed to power through the rest of the way.  I had heard a lot about the rolling hills there late in the race (in the park too), but I honestly felt like there was more downhill than up late in the race.  Maybe it was just me being a bit refreshed, determined, and overwhelmed by all the spectators encouraging everyone.
> 
> I got to see my wife again right when I exited the park and I knew I had much less than a mile to go so I started surging as much as I could.  Finishing felt great.  The finish line is a big production and it felt awesome to be a part of such an event.  I came across in 4:07:53 and I was thrilled.
> 
> After the long march to receive my medal, nice heavy bag of snacks/recovery stuff, and post-race poncho, I finally met up with my wife and we made the trek back to the hotel.  I quickly cleaned up and was able to hit a nearby pool to help my muscles recover a bit.  Then we grabbed a quick early dinner and decided to head back to the finish line to watch the celebration for the final finishers.  We stayed at least 2 hours.  Apparently, the organizers make it a point to stick around at the finish line to let all the finishers get the hoopla they’ve earned.  So even though the course is no longer “closed”, if you can find your way to the finish line you’ll be greeted with fans, announcers, a DJ, and plenty of festivities.  It was very emotional and inspirational to watch the celebration of others crossing the finish line.  Several elites had come to be a part of it too and I got to meet Meb.  It was an awesome way to end the day for us.  Between the Parade of Nations, my own race experience, and watching others crossing the line Sunday night, the NYC marathon was just an overall awesome experience.  I highly recommend it to everyone.



You win the best race recap award.  I don't know why I didn't think to meet up with you in the Athlete's Village area.  My bus time was 6 am, but I didn't get on a bus until 6:50--I hate waiting around there any longer than I have to.  Did you get a Dunkin Donuts hat?  I wanted one for my dd who is Dunkin obsessed, but didn't want to carry it for 26.2 miles.  We ate at Patsy's before heading to the airport on Sunday--so good.



BikeFan said:


> Huge thanks to @SarahDisney and anyone else who's been a race volunteer!  These events we love could not happen without people like you, so thanks for all you do!
> 
> Congratulations to @cburnett11, @Wendy98, and anyone else who finished the NYC Marathon this past weekend.  That's definitely a bucket list race for me!  @cburnett11, I need to shake your hand to get some of that good luck!  Getting a NYC lottery entry on the first try?!?  So jealous!!    Congratulations on your good fortune.
> 
> Speaking of World Marathon Majors, I found out over the weekend I got an entry for the Berlin Marathon for 2019, so I'm excited about that.  Also, on the same day I received the email about Berlin, I saw at the Wine & Dine Expo that the Disneyland Paris Half is the weekend before, so if I'm going to be in Europe anyway . . .  We'll see if I can schedule both, but I'd sure like to try!



Berlin is definitely on my horizon for 2019 if I can get my ducks in a row.  Anyone been to Oktoberfest and have any helpful hints?



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Marathon Weekend is approaching quickly I wanted to ask what are some must does during any of the races. What are the character stops that are a must, places to get a beverage or ride that you can get on during the run. While we are at, bathroom options that are not port o pots... Anything you think that is worth mentioning, lets hear it!



I said 2 years ago that I wouldn't stop for characters or anything else since I run for time, but did swing 2 character stops (there wasn't anyone else there).  I doubt I would stop for characters this year.  I will just get the ones at the finish line area.  In 22 marathons (and countless other races), I have NEVER had to use a bathroom mid-race.  In every day life, I have mental volumes on my favorite bathrooms everywhere.  My goal will be to finish WDW marathon as quickly as I can and then celebrate.  I have a brunch reservation at California Grill that I am too excited about.  I just hope I don't have horrible belly problems that might make that a bad choice.  I need to run fast so I have time to shower and get to brunch! This trip is just dh and I and we are hitting more adult restaurants (and drinking establishments).

I make a terrible post marathon recoverer.  I have ran twice this week already even though I swore I wouldn't for 2 weeks.  It has been a very easy pace although I am a bit creaky.  I haven't had much downtime to get caught up on rest--my kids have been running me ragged.  Now I am transitioning to vacation prep mode b/c we leave for WDW in 9 days!


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:
Dress up in a costume and have fun with it.
Stop for as many character pictures as you can. 
Get Selfies with the Choir, the person who gives you your medal and maybe some cast members
Chocolate in Studios. 
Carry a roll of toilet paper for the first 15 or 20 miles   ( I have no idea why we decided to do that this year but it was a lot of fun)


----------



## cburnett11

Wendy98 said:


> I don't think I want to do another marathon double like this year (Chicago & NYC), although @cburnett11 might go for a triple.



Not gonna happen.  I have the WDW in January and then I have no plans.  MCM is a possibility as a destination race next year.  Part of me would like to try and get faster at some point so I can try to get under 3:35 for whenever the math works out for me to use the 55 yo age group for Boston.  But getting faster just seems hard, lol.




Wendy98 said:


> You win the best race recap award. I don't know why I didn't think to meet up with you in the Athlete's Village area. My bus time was 6 am, but I didn't get on a bus until 6:50--I hate waiting around there any longer than I have to. Did you get a Dunkin Donuts hat? I wanted one for my dd who is Dunkin obsessed, but didn't want to carry it for 26.2 miles. We ate at Patsy's before heading to the airport on Sunday--so good.



I got on a bus at 6am.  The village area wasn't bad, I was wearing plenty of throwaways so was very comfortable.  I actually walked around and sorta looked for you, but couldn't remember if you were green or blue... just knew you weren't orange.  I got a DD hat, but threw it away when I headed off to my corral.  In hindsight, I should've kept it as carrying it wouldn't have made me feel any worse than I did during the second half of the race.  Yeah we had Patsy's italian on Saturday night and then Patsy's pizza (unrelated) post-race.


----------



## LSUlakes

IamTrike said:


> Carry a roll of toilet paper for the first 15 or 20 miles ( I have no idea why we decided to do that this year but it was a lot of fun)



But why?!?!?!?! Was it for the intended purpose of TP or just to do something different. How did you keep it dry while running? So many other questions... Did anyone ask to use some? Is there a YouTube video of this?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

NATTQOTD (non-ATTQOTD):

I try to honor Newton's First Law of Motion: An object at rest stays at rest and an object in motion stays in motion..., so no character, ride, beer stops for me. I salute those that do!

The best real bathroom stop seems to be not well know. It took me 6+ races to discover it. Convenient location and never a line. And I am greedily not disclosing the location.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

KB0609 said:


> I have a question! I just did the W&D half and followed the training plan from RunDisney. I'm also signed up for the Princess Half...how should I continue my training? Should I start the plan over or jump in at longer distances? Should I not follow a plan at all and just do "long runs"?


Presuming sufficient training, you should maintain your long distance ability for about 3 weeks after the initial race.  When I was using Galloway plans for races where the plans had some overlap such as both my coast to coast years, I ignored the plan for the 2nd race altogether and then transitioned to it after completing the first race.  I adjusted where necessary such as if plan 2 called for a long run 1 week after the first race, I would simply cancel that long run and tweak as needed.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Marathon Weekend is approaching quickly I wanted to ask what are some must does during any of the races. What are the character stops that are a must, places to get a beverage or ride that you can get on during the run. While we are at, bathroom options that are not port o pots... Anything you think that is worth mentioning, lets hear it!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I've only run the race once so far and I did not stop for anything other than water towards the end. I have heard a lot of great things, but I am interested in hearing of exact experiences from yall.


My very first half involved no photo stops over fear that they could cost me the precious seconds I might need to avoid being swept.  I didn't even bring a camera.  As a result, I missed out on a lot of great photo opportunities with very short lines.  And sure enough some of these photo ops did not return in subsequent races. 

Since I want to more properly enjoy the Disney aspect of my first marathon, I will be getting photos during the race.  I like character photos during the race, but I'm not going to wait very long for them given my anticipated finishing time.  Fortunately for me, the character photos that are most important to me are characters that will be in the parks after the race so if the line is too long for my tastes, I can move on.  If one of my favorite characters has a short enough line, I'll stop.  

I will stop for cool photos with minimal waits as many times as I want to.  I've learned that seconds won't cost me that goal of finishing, but too many minutes added together could be a problem.  I want to stop for one photo in each park especially in front of Cinderella Castle specifically and the Magic Kingdom in general since it's the only U.S. Disney park I have yet to run through.  

I considered a ride, but decided that even the possibility that the ride could break down and leave me stuck for even 5 minutes is a risk I'm not willing to take given my speed.  For me there are plenty of other unique Disney race experiences to make up for me not wanting to take the risk.  

I hope to stop for some kind of real food in World Showcase, but we'll see how I feel when that time comes.  



ZellyB said:


> OMG, YES!!! I was so sick of sweet and/or banana by then that the salty items they had were HEAVEN. I ate everything I could get my hands on.


I think the best pretzels I've ever tasted came out of a bag around shortly after leaving Animal Kingdom during this year's Dark Side Half.  I love those food stops because I reach a point where anything that isn't water or powerade or a gel tastes amazing.  Which is why I really want to stop for food in World Showcase.


----------



## Kerry1957

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> NATTQOTD (non-ATTQOTD): The best real bathroom stop seems to be not well know. It took me 6+ races to discover it. Convenient location and never a line. And I am greedily not disclosing the location.



Sorry to give it away, but.....its the third big pine tree on the left after mile 7


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: I think everyone has covered things pretty well. I'll often plan on using the Adventureland/Frontierland restrooms as they are large enough to accommodate a pretty large number of people and come late enough in MK that many runners have already opted for other in-park restrooms beforehand. It seems to come at a good point in the race for me as well. Character stops depend on lines and importance/relevance of the character to me(if it's Disney Afternoon,any line is OK). I'd really like to hit ToT and/or RnRC, but I'm usually well beyond ready to finish at that point and chicken out.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> But why?!?!?!?! Was it for the intended purpose of TP or just to do something different. How did you keep it dry while running? So many other questions... Did anyone ask to use some? Is there a YouTube video of this?



I think one of the guys I was running with brought it in case he needed to blow his nose in the corral.  He kept it in its hotel wrapped paper.  He kept it and we just tossed it back and forth for a while and then it we were having too much fun with it to put it down. 



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> NATTQOTD (non-ATTQOTD):
> 
> 
> The best real bathroom stop seems to be not well know. It took me 6+ races to discover it. Convenient location and never a line. And I am greedily not disclosing the location.



Hmmm trying to guess..
backside of TTC, between Frontierland and Adventureland,  AK, Corner in Studios by the fountain??  

Coach Charles had posted the route info with every bathroom along the route for the old marathon.


----------



## IamTrike

Kerry1957 said:


> Sorry to give it away, but.....its the third big pine tree on the left after mile 7



Which race?  During the full that’s like right in front of the Grand Flo isn’t it?  You have the Penguins there for encouragement which could help.


----------



## flav

@LSUlakes please change my goal for this weekend to NG:
My Achiles Tendon started bugging me last Sunday so I read on it, iced it, did some eel drops in top of my regular stretching. On Tuesday, it came back and I noticed it was worst on inclines and on speed work so I took it slow and iced. Today, I started running with some colleagues and had to excuse myself after less than half mile. Luckily, my physiotherapist had an opening. So it doesn’t seem tore. My feet was stuck a bit thus restricting the motion. And I learned how to tape it. I went to try the taping, it helps but the problem is still there so probably a mild Achiles tendinitis. We both agreed that I will attempt to run my half-Marathon this weekend but cannot try to push any part of it. Slow and attentive will be my motto to reach my new goal of finishing healthy without further damages.


----------



## Smilelea

Thanks everyone for all the tips and encouragement! I have been icing them tonight. I'm going tomorrow to buy compression sleeves. Coach DopeyBadger has given me my instructions for the next few days. No running until at least Monday and then we shall see. 

On a happier note, one of my recent purchases arrived today. One more piece of my costume for the half arrived and it even had a cute little pin included with it.  
Just what I needed to help cheer me up today


----------



## MissLiss279

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> NATTQOTD (non-ATTQOTD):
> 
> I try to honor Newton's First Law of Motion: An object at rest stays at rest and an object in motion stays in motion..., so no character, ride, beer stops for me. I salute those that do!
> 
> The best real bathroom stop seems to be not well know. It took me 6+ races to discover it. Convenient location and never a line. And I am greedily not disclosing the location.





IamTrike said:


> Hmmm trying to guess..
> backside of TTC, between Frontierland and Adventureland,  AK, Corner in Studios by the fountain??
> 
> Coach Charles had posted the route info with every bathroom along the route for the old marathon.



I’m going to guess the bathrooms behind/next to Finding Nemo...


----------



## TheHamm

Bree said:


> Three, but i don’t put my stuff in the dryer. One pair in the laundry waiting to be washed, one that’s line drying and the pair I’m wearing that day.


Indeed, the line drying seems to be my bottleneck.



jmasgat said:


> Running gloves, headband or hat, and if it gets really cold, a windproof shirt or jacket, possibly a balaclava.  Also, in real cold weather, watch out for exposed skin.  A little vaseline can help.  But the last couple years here (I'm near Detroit) haven't been bad.  I haven't needed my real cold weather gear.
> 
> ETA:  I also got myself a pair of running mittens with fold back flaps.  These are great because while gloves mostly work, if it is really cold, then for me it' better to have mittens ad let all those fingers keep each other warm! And If I get too warm (as I tend to do), I cn fold back the flap and have a fingerless glove.



Also near Detroit and I found myself never warm a few times last Jan/Feb/maybe March. If I had ‘real cold weather gear’ I would have gotten it out! And thanks for the mitten suggestion, I forgot I ripped the flap off mine, so on the shopping list it goes!



SarahDisney said:


> Depends on how often you do laundry and whether you're willing to re-wear clothing before washing. I have 5 pairs, but only 2 are fleece lined, I usually do laundry every 2-3 weeks, and I wear then twice before they go in the wash (don't judge me ... I wear underwear).
> 
> Also +1 to gloves. And a warm hat. I recommend finding a race that gives out a winter hat instead of a shirt and running that (that's how I got all of my winter hats).



I would love to do laundry less frequently! No judgment here, just envy.
Is there a point where you switch to the fleece lined?

I like the idea of an earned hat, but I’ve only seen it once. 



PrincessV said:


> So, I live in FL... but I own 3 pairs of winter tights. Because when we do get cold weather, it might last 3 hours or 3 days.  I have one pair of Serious Winter Tights for temps below 40, and two that are just brushed on the inside and are good for temps in the 40s.


I love the capitalization!



avondale said:


> In terms of tracking runs, I would say they are pretty equal in capabilities, EXCEPT the VA3 pretty much just makes up the elevation reading.  I do not just mean that the zero-point elevation is offset from reality.  I mean that most of the time it gives me plain nonsense.  Since I run out-and-back routes or loop routes, there should generally be symmetry and/or repeating elevation patterns in the measurements, and usually it gives nothing of the sort.  I also run a lot on the HS track, which is FLAT, and sometimes it will give me substantial gains.
> 
> Possibly I've got a bad watch, but I feel like I've heard others complain about this.  I've rebooted mine a few times.  Every once in a while, I'll get an elevation graph that makes logical sense, but it seems to be maybe 20% of the time.  My guess is that the VA3 has fewer or less sensitive GPS receivers and thus typically doesn't lock onto as many satellites as the FR 235 did.  The FR 235 was always quite repeatable and consistent for the different routes that I run.


This drives me nuts! My house is not 130’ lower than when I left it!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Marathon Weekend is approaching quickly I wanted to ask what are some must does during any of the races. What are the character stops that are a must, places to get a beverage or ride that you can get on during the run. While we are at, bathroom options that are not port o pots... Anything you think that is worth mentioning, lets hear it!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I've only run the race once so far and I did not stop for anything other than water towards the end. I have heard a lot of great things, but I am interested in hearing of exact experiences from yall.



I stop and take pics of the characters but never wait in line to take one with them.  I have just never seen a character I needed a picture with that badly.  

I haven't ridden any rides during the two gulls I have done.  I'm afraid if I sit down I won't want to get back up.  

I have stopped for bathrooms in fantasyland, AK, the one right before EE, WWoS (I can picture exactly which bathroom it is but I can't explain where it is because the mind stops working well during WWoS, and I have used the bathroom in HS near as Sci-fi theater.   The only one out of all of these that was busy was AK.  The emptiest was WWoS, I don't think people realize it's there despite running right past it.  

I didn't think I would care to miss the race this year but it's starting to make me sad not being there. There is just something special about marathon weekend. 



LSUlakes said:


> But why?!?!?!?! Was it for the intended purpose of TP or just to do something different. How did you keep it dry while running? So many other questions... Did anyone ask to use some? Is there a YouTube video of this?



The first year I ran it I brought a baggie full of baby wipes just in case I needed to go in the portapotty.  I never needed them so I tossed them probably around mile 18 or so.  Worked way better than a roll of TP as far as carrying them.  U don't want to trust that if you need to use the portapotty that there is actually any TP in them later in the race.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## SarahDisney

TheHamm said:


> Is there a point where you switch to the fleece lined?



When it's sub-freezing I usually try to wear the fleece lined unless they're in the laundry. Anything below 20 I'd definitely wear them, even if it means doing a special load of laundry (or throwing them in with my non-running laundry, which I do more frequently than my running laundry).
Around now, with the weather more in the 40's, I'll often just wear them for whatever the coldest run of the week will be. I wear them a lot when the temperature first starts to change because it takes me a while to adjust.
... But I'm also always cold, so I probably switch to fleece-lined earlier than most.


----------



## jmasgat

OT:  I'm glad it's dark out right now at 6:30 am......it means I can't see the snow that's coming down.  Off to yoga later or else all the winter clothing talk would be particularly appropos.


----------



## kleph

avondale said:


> I had a Forerunner 235 for 2 years and this summer for Prime day I got myself a VA3.  Overall, I like the VA3 much better than the FR 235.  Love the touchscreen instead of multiple buttons, and I got the rose gold and white VA3, which definitely looks nicer.
> 
> In terms of tracking runs, I would say they are pretty equal in capabilities, EXCEPT the VA3 pretty much just makes up the elevation reading.  I do not just mean that the zero-point elevation is offset from reality.  I mean that most of the time it gives me plain nonsense.  Since I run out-and-back routes or loop routes, there should generally be symmetry and/or repeating elevation patterns in the measurements, and usually it gives nothing of the sort.  I also run a lot on the HS track, which is FLAT, and sometimes it will give me substantial gains.
> 
> Possibly I've got a bad watch, but I feel like I've heard others complain about this.  I've rebooted mine a few times.  Every once in a while, I'll get an elevation graph that makes logical sense, but it seems to be maybe 20% of the time.  My guess is that the VA3 has fewer or less sensitive GPS receivers and thus typically doesn't lock onto as many satellites as the FR 235 did.  The FR 235 was always quite repeatable and consistent for the different routes that I run.
> 
> For me, this is a bit frustrating but not enough to want to go back to the FR 235.  But I thought I'd mention it in case it's something that may be important to you.



you may need to correct the elevation manually. https://support.garmin.com/en-US/?faq=R4I5hFFcUk8gJPC4zi0Xv6


----------



## PkbaughAR

ATTQOTD: I am eagerly reading everyone’s answers and taking notes for 2020! I’ve never stopped for a character during the W&D 10k, because I’m focused on time. My friend and I walked the W&D 5K this year and stopped for every character and actually ended up at the very back - like they shortened the course and cut off the hairpin turn right before the finish. So we didn’t technically get swept, but we would have had it been a longer distance I think. 

I started in C for the 10k and never saw a character line short enough that I would stand in. Do people get more spread out for the half and/or full? What corral do you need to start in so that the lines aren’t crazy?


----------



## IamTrike

MissLiss279 said:


> I’m going to guess the bathrooms behind/next to Finding Nemo...


Those would be big because they are attached to a show, but those are down a hill aren't they.   Aren't there huge bathrooms behind Restaurantosaurus to?

. 



Waiting2goback said:


> (I can picture exactly which bathroom it is but I can't explain where it is because the mind stops working well during WWoS,


I think that's a fairly accurate description of everyone's experience at WWOS.  Bad or Bland enough to make people's brains shut down. 



Waiting2goback said:


> I didn't think I would care to miss the race this year but it's starting to make me sad not being there. There is just something special about marathon weekend.


Me too.  I didn't think it would be that big of a deal either.  My son and I did wine and Dine and we are doing the 10k during princess, but I really wish I was going to be there for the marathon. 



Waiting2goback said:


> The first year I ran it I brought a baggie full of baby wipes just in case I needed to go in the portapotty.  I never needed them so I tossed them probably around mile 18 or so.  Worked way better than a roll of TP as far as carrying them.  U don't want to trust that if you need to use the portapotty that there is actually any TP in them later in the race.



Within the first couple of miles it became clear that we weren't carrying it for functional reasons.   We were just 4 dudes dressed as the Dapper Dans passing a roll of toilet paper back and forth as we ran through the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## PrincessV

First dark evening run of the season last night... and my headlamp's battery died 1/2 a mile in. For 3.5 miles, I relied solely on cars' headlights, intuition, and muscle memory to differentiate between shrub, sidewalk, and grass. My PSA of the day is to check your headlamp's battery before your next run in the dark.


----------



## hauntedcity

PrincessV said:


> First dark evening run of the season last night... and my headlamp's battery died 1/2 a mile in. For 3.5 miles, I relied solely on cars' headlights, intuition, and muscle memory to differentiate between shrub, sidewalk, and grass. My PSA of the day is to check your headlamp's battery before your next run in the dark.




This happened to me in the spring. I didn't notice at first because I started out in the neighborhood, and then used a very bright moon to navigate.  After the moon was obscured by clouds, I realized it was pitch black and my lamp had died.    I only had about a mile left on a paved prairie path, so it wasn't TOO bad, but it went from a routine run to very exciting run pretty quickly.


----------



## Miranda

PrincessV said:


> First dark evening run of the season last night... and my headlamp's battery died 1/2 a mile in. For 3.5 miles, I relied solely on cars' headlights, intuition, and muscle memory to differentiate between shrub, sidewalk, and grass. My PSA of the day is to check your headlamp's battery before your next run in the dark.


This happened to me last winter, kind of... I was running with 2 of my running buddies and we had one person with a headlamp and Tracer360 vest that worked, one person with a reflective vest and no headlamp, and me with my Tracer360 that went low battery shortly into our run and then died about 2/3 of the way through and my headlamp that somehow in the cold got stuck in the night vision red light mode that doesn't actually light anything up enough to see.  It was so weird, I thought the headlamp seemed dim so I clicked it to make sure it was in the brighter setting, and it went into the red light mode and I couldn't even turn it off to "reboot" it.  It was just stuck there!  I wonder if I had stopped to take the batteries out and reseat them if it would have fixed it.  It worked ok once I got back into my car though and it warmed up a bit... so maybe it was just too cold.  That was not a fun run with 3 of us running on icy, poorly plowed sidewalks with all kinds of ruts and ice, with one headlamp between the 3 of us relying on that and car headlights and a few streetlights!


----------



## PrincessV

hauntedcity said:


> ... but it went from a routine run to very exciting run pretty quickly.


 That sums it up perfectly! Also, my neighbors could stand to do some trimming and mowing soon...


----------



## Jules76126

TheHamm said:


> I would love to do laundry less frequently! No judgment here, just envy.
> Is there a point where you switch to the fleece lined?



I have one pair of Fleeced lined pants and I will wear them more than once before washing. They are very warm so usually 35 and below I will wear them. I love them especially because I was able to buy them in long. Usually, pants are an inch or two above my ankles. I would love another pair but I need a sale due to the price (LL Bean)


----------



## jennamfeo

I have a friend who is already in Vegas for the Rock N Roll Vegas Half and she keeps saying how cold it is. And while I am in agreeance with her, I am sure it's nothing compared to places where it's already snowing?! Anyway, she was told that she should probably wear a plastic bag during the race because it's going to be cold and windy and that's where I draw the line. I'm trying to look cute in some pictures on the Strip and not literally look like garbage. So I guess I'm gonna be cold. 
Forecast is between 63-50 from start to finish and wind speeds at about 10mph.


----------



## McNs

For those on Strava, not sure if you have come across Rickey Gates yet - he has set a goal of running every street in San Francisco! He’s a few days in to it now, doing some mammoth runs with plenty of climbing!

https://www.strava.com/athletes/rickey_gates


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jennamfeo said:


> I have a friend who is already in Vegas for the Rock N Roll Vegas Half and she keeps saying how cold it is. And while I am in agreeance with her, I am sure it's nothing compared to places where it's already snowing?! Anyway, she was told that she should probably wear a plastic bag during the race because it's going to be cold and windy and that's where I draw the line. I'm trying to look cute in some pictures on the Strip and not literally look like garbage. So I guess I'm gonna be cold.
> Forecast is between 63-50 from start to finish and wind speeds at about 10mph.


That’s not a cold race.  That’s excellent race weather.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Waiting2goback said:


> I stop and take pics of the characters but never wait in line to take one with them. I have just never seen a character I needed a picture with that badly.


If the line is short enough and I love the character I'll wait in line.  But if I don't love the character, I'll skip it no matter how short.  For instance, I waited 20-30 minutes I think for the Imperial Group shot near mile 13 of this year's Dark Side Half since I knew I was safe to finish without being swept, but during the 2012 Wine & Dine I didn't wait less than one minute for Wreck It Ralph.



Waiting2goback said:


> I have stopped for bathrooms in fantasyland, AK, the one right before EE, WWoS


I've only had to stop twice for bathroom breaks during a race.  Once in DCA and once in Animal Kingdom.  While I hope to never have to stop again during a race, at least I know at Disney I'm not too far from a real restroom.  



Waiting2goback said:


> I didn't think I would care to miss the race this year but it's starting to make me sad not being there. There is just something special about marathon weekend.


I feel the same way about Star Wars Rival Run next year.  I know that I will not be able to be there, but it doesn't make it any less sad that I can't be there.  



PkbaughAR said:


> I started in C for the 10k and never saw a character line short enough that I would stand in. Do people get more spread out for the half and/or full? What corral do you need to start in so that the lines aren’t crazy?


I do think there is some spreading out that happens during the longer distances that you don't see during the shorter distances.  Now that said, I also think it comes down to how badly you want to wait.  I was perfectly content not stopping for any photos during Dark Side because I didn't want to risk being swept.  Then I saw a longish, but short enough line for the Emperor's Throne during the 2017 10K that I got in it.  

In my opinion, I think it comes down to the popularity and/or rarity of the photo opportunity.


----------



## Keels

Has anyone done Run the Bluegrass before? I'm looking at that half to end my Winter/Spring race season and it looks like it could be a fun one ...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Has anyone done Run the Bluegrass before? I'm looking at that half to end my Winter/Spring race season and it looks like it could be a fun one ...


While I haven’t run it - I do have two running friends that have.  They keep going back year after year and have tried to convince us to join them on a couple occasions.  They are on these boards just not super active anymore.


----------



## huskies90

jennamfeo said:


> Forecast is between 63-50 from start to finish and wind speeds at about 10mph.


Well, the forecast for the start of my half on Sunday at the beach will be in the 30’s with winds blowing off the water and wind chills below freezing. So you’ll excuse me for being jealous of the weather in Vegas.


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

McNs said:


> For those on Strava, not sure if you have come across Rickey Gates yet - he has set a goal of running every street in San Francisco! He’s a few days in to it now, doing some mammoth runs with plenty of climbing!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/athletes/rickey_gates



I'm from San Francisco and there are a lot of hills! During the Rock n Roll SF race earlier this year, we turned a corner to face a 200 foot climb. "Holy ****," I heard someone yell. "Welcome to San Francisco," someone replied.


----------



## Kazrak

r2chewbaccad2 said:


> I'm from San Francisco and there are a lot of hills! During the Rock n Roll SF race earlier this year, we turned a corner to face a 200 foot climb. "Holy ****," I heard someone yell. "Welcome to San Francisco," someone replied.



I'm pondering Bay to Breakers next year.  There's a couple hills in there that look pretty brutal.

(Still better than that [censored] Lake Chabot 10k.  Never again.)


----------



## Waiting2goback

PrincessV said:


> First dark evening run of the season last night... and my headlamp's battery died 1/2 a mile in. For 3.5 miles, I relied solely on cars' headlights, intuition, and muscle memory to differentiate between shrub, sidewalk, and grass. My PSA of the day is to check your headlamp's battery before your next run in the dark.



I have had my light dim a couple times during a training run.  I just do my best to avoid pot holes and twisting an ankle, that's the last thing I need.  I went to DL two weeks ago and my ankle has been hurting since.  I had to take this week off from running because it even hurt to walk.  I'm going to try for a few miles today and test it out.  



Sleepless Knight said:


> If the line is short enough and I love the character I'll wait in line.  But if I don't love the character, I'll skip it no matter how short.  For instance, I waited 20-30 minutes I think for the Imperial Group shot near mile 13 of this year's Dark Side Half since I knew I was safe to finish without being swept, but during the 2012 Wine & Dine I didn't wait less than one minute for Wreck It Ralph.
> 
> I've only had to stop twice for bathroom breaks during a race.  Once in DCA and once in Animal Kingdom.  While I hope to never have to stop again during a race, at least I know at Disney I'm not too far from a real restroom.
> 
> I feel the same way about Star Wars Rival Run next year.  I know that I will not be able to be there, but it doesn't make it any less sad that I can't be there.
> 
> I do think there is some spreading out that happens during the longer distances that you don't see during the shorter distances.  Now that said, I also think it comes down to how badly you want to wait.  I was perfectly content not stopping for any photos during Dark Side because I didn't want to risk being swept.  Then I saw a longish, but short enough line for the Emperor's Throne during the 2017 10K that I got in it.
> 
> In my opinion, I think it comes down to the popularity and/or rarity of the photo opportunity.



I don't normally need to stop during a race either but for some reason I was needing to pee every few miles during the 2016 full.  I think I only stopped once during this past year's race.


----------



## michigandergirl

jennamfeo said:


> I have a friend who is already in Vegas for the Rock N Roll Vegas Half and she keeps saying how cold it is. And while I am in agreeance with her, I am sure it's nothing compared to places where it's already snowing?! Anyway, she was told that she should probably wear a plastic bag during the race because it's going to be cold and windy and that's where I draw the line. I'm trying to look cute in some pictures on the Strip and not literally look like garbage. So I guess I'm gonna be cold.
> Forecast is between 63-50 from start to finish and wind speeds at about 10mph.



Ummm, I'm getting ready to run a race and it's 27 degrees with a real feel of 15 - that's cold. All things relative I guess!


----------



## AFwifelife

Had to run with both kids in the stroller this morning (and definitely did not get far). How do people do that??? It probably didn’t help that I was pushing my body weight lol.


----------



## Miranda

I went to a live podcast recording last night of "I'll Have Another" with Lindsay Hein, so if anyone listens to that podcast, I was there in the upcoming episode with Katie Edwards, Jessica Goldman, and Deb Gardner.   Mostly a couple of my running buddies and I went for a girl's night out and the "free" swag bag (*not really free since we had to pay for a ticket).

It was nice to get out with my running buddies.  One of them just did NYC last week!  I really need to get back to road running... I haven't run outside since I did Beach to Beacon in August, although I have been running at OTF.   I'm kind of sad though... my running group is breaking up.  We're all still friends, but it looks like after the free winter group we'll not be running with the coach/club we've been affiliated with for a few years now.  The head coach had moved away about 6 months before I joined the group 2 years ago, and he would occasionally come back but mostly we were being led by assistant coaches through our various 10K and HM groups.  Well now he is moving back and has decided he wants to take the company in a more serious personal training/private coaching direction and doesn't even really want to keep the groups anymore (although he says he will under restrictions like we all have to train for the same race and it has to be a local race), even though the same core group of 5-6 people with usually 2-3 other people who drop in for a season in these groups have been the ones funding his insurance bill while he's been gone.

I guess that makes it easier once I do start training again to stick to my own plan and not try and make it fit with/into/around the group's plan like I did last spring!  We're all going to keep doing group runs, just not affiliated with that team anymore.  It sounds like we are going to try and all do Wineglass again next year so I need to get back on the wagon soon.  I'm bummed I missed it this year, but it just didn't work out right with my parents visiting and my extreme lack of summer motivation.


----------



## Wendy98

I ran a 5k today--DAV 5k.  I did not race it, just ran it to get off my butt for the day.  I am part of our local Fleet Feet Ambassador Racing Team and this was one of our events.  I haven't volunteered at many events this year (too many conflicts with my kids' sports and activities), so I signed up to do this one.  I had comp entry and signed my son up also.  He is coming off his cross country season and wanted to do a road race.  Man, did we pick the wrong one--it was 23 degrees this morning! I HATE HATE HATE cold.  But he was excited to see if he could PR.  The 2 girls I was working our booth with informed us  that this year, they were not timing the event (to give more of the proceeds to the cause).  DS was p*ssed!  I told him he could wear my watch and get his time.  Well, there was a long portion underground through a tunnel which of course messed up the GPS.  Also, it doesn't help get an accurate time if you don't stop the Garmin at the end.  Anyway, I set out to do a leisurely paced run.  I passed 3 women and couldn't see anymore women, so then I start going a tad harder.  I could see my son, but he was probably 15-20 seconds ahead of me.  It never felt like a truly hard effort, but it wasn't easy either.  When I crossed the finish line, I was surprised to see a clock at all since it wasn't being timed and had me around 21:02.  This was my first real blind run since my early pre-Garmin days.  I was the first woman, but since it wasn't timed, absolutely no hoopla at all.  I don't even know if that clock was right--there was a hand cycle start right before us.  In the end, as I told ds, time doesn't matter.  He knew he was within the top 10 and still raced hard.  I think he really cranked it up the last mile because he said the clock said 20:15 when he finished (putting him over 45 seconds ahead of me!).

November

11 - Wendy98 - DAV 5K (NG / 1st woman, not sure about time)


----------



## cburnett11

Keels said:


> Has anyone done Run the Bluegrass before? I'm looking at that half to end my Winter/Spring race season and it looks like it could be a fun one ...



I'm checking with a friend that ran it this year.  I typically run the KDF miniMarathon at the end of April and a 5k/10k/10-mile series that leads up to that... so I've never seriously considered driving over to Lexington to Run the Bluegrass before, but it looks pretty good.  The reviews look good with really the only "negative" thing I see is that it is hilly.


----------



## rootbeerkid

Keels said:


> Has anyone done Run the Bluegrass before? I'm looking at that half to end my Winter/Spring race season and it looks like it could be a fun one ...



I ran it this spring. Very scenic course. Lots of Kentucky-things to do-horses, bourbon and such. It is a little hilly. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## KevM

@LSUlakes for my marathon next weekend, I’m updating my goal time.

Nov. 18th- KevM - AACR Philadelphia Marathon (4:25:00/N/A)


----------



## rootbeerkid

rootbeerkid said:


> @LSUlakes  Time for *Run the Bluegrass *Half 2:06:07. Well, that stretch goal of 1:59:59 turned out to be just wishful thinking. Not in the cards at the current fitness level for this course. Still it was a PR by about 6 minutes.
> 
> Small report:
> 
> The Keeneland grounds are beautiful and horse lovers will be in heaven.
> Lots of parking and mid-range walk from parking to race start/finish.
> No opinion on Expo - didn't attend
> According to the results, there were about 3600 runners
> Runners are assigned to "waves" but they are not enforced.  Many runners moved between waves.
> The pre-race music and ceremony was OK but I'm not much into that and sometimes find it annoying
> The course runs through the Kentucky horse farm countryside past many large and opulent estates.  It is scenically wonderful.
> The paths were wide and the course never felt crowded
> The course is hilly and I was unprepared.  The hill starting around mile 9 in particular was a real bear at that point in the race.
> My Garmin measured the course at just a few feet short of 13.1 which is unusual as all previous Garmin measures on other courses were slightly above 13.1.
> Large impressive medal and a tad better-than-normal after race freebie food.
> Probably kind of sappy but one of the largest takeaways from this race turned out to be more personal than running related.  This race is a combined 7 mile and half that share the first 3 miles or so and the last 3 miles or so. My fatigue was pretty high when the courses met for the final segment because I had gone out too fast. There were some walkers from the 7 mile course, folks of various fitness levels - some struggling to make it walking, one that was battling what appeared to be the residual effects of a stroke, a blind army vet with one leg missing in a wheelchair being helped by another in a wheelchair to get through the course.  They were an inspiration.  This mortal journey has unexpected and uninvited challenges, and the human spirit and drive to find meaning and overcome challenges is a core part of what makes this life a wonderful and worthwhile experience.  My petty little challenges are small compared to others.  I'm not inviting more challenges but am inspired and humbled by those that have it, face it, stare it down, and go forward.  This race provided that reflection.



@Keels - this was a mini-report from April.

-


----------



## Keels

rootbeerkid said:


> @Keels - this was a mini-report from April.
> 
> -



Awesome! Thanks! I think I'm going to plan for this one ... hills be damned.


----------



## BikeFan

Richmond Marathon race report: 

The goal for this one was to try for a BQ for 2020.  Even though I'd aged up into an easier standard for 2020, the adjustments the BAA made in Sept. meant my standard remained at 3:25, same as always.  That meant my goal was 3:20, to avoid having to worry if I got in come registration time.  Leading up to this race, my endurance was good, but due to some lingering hamstring issues, I'd done basically no tempo or speedwork since Sept. for fear of aggravating my hamstrings.  That lack of quality workouts really bit me back at the end.  I was on 3:20 pace up until Mile 19 when I just hit the wall.  I also had some stomach issues (too much carbo-loading the night before was the problem, I think) and just went into survival mode for the last 7 miles.  The shame of it was, it was a beautiful day for racing, temps in the 40's the whole time and sunny, with not a hint of rain.  Oh, well, I've always wanted to BQ at a marathon other than Richmond, and I was already signed up for two spring marathons (Shamrock and Boston), so here's my chance.  Shamrock is flat and can be fast if the breezes off the Atlantic aren't too strong, so it looks like I'll be racing that one hard.  I can't wait to start a big winter build-up and see how that one goes.  

Final result: 3:28:32, good enough for 500th place.


----------



## avondale

kleph said:


> you may need to correct the elevation manually. https://support.garmin.com/en-US/?faq=R4I5hFFcUk8gJPC4zi0Xv6



Thanks for pointing this out.  At some point I may try it.  I have no computers that run Windows (or Mac) on a regular basis, so it's annoying when Garmin forces you to use the computer app instead of enabling it through the mobile app.  (If you're wondering, my work and home computers/laptops run linux.  Yes, I am one of those people.)


----------



## avondale

jennamfeo said:


> I have a friend who is already in Vegas for the Rock N Roll Vegas Half and she keeps saying how cold it is. And while I am in agreeance with her, I am sure it's nothing compared to places where it's already snowing?! Anyway, she was told that she should probably wear a plastic bag during the race because it's going to be cold and windy and that's where I draw the line. I'm trying to look cute in some pictures on the Strip and not literally look like garbage. So I guess I'm gonna be cold.
> Forecast is between 63-50 from start to finish and wind speeds at about 10mph.



Wow, I would say that ranges from perfect to too warm for a race for me, in a tank top and shorts.    Definitely no plastic bag.  But if she's cold while waiting, that's what throw-away clothes are for.


----------



## LSUlakes

Kazrak said:


> I'm pondering Bay to Breakers next year.  There's a couple hills in there that look pretty brutal.
> 
> (Still better than that [censored] Lake Chabot 10k.  Never again.)



Not sure how bad the 10k is you mentioned but The Bear 5 Miler sucked. The whole race you are going only up except for a few "flat" areas. True story, Forest Gump ran part of the course in the movie. This YouTube video shows a little of what its like. 












Kazrak said:


> I'm pondering Bay to Breakers next year.  There's a couple hills in there that look pretty brutal.
> 
> (Still better than that [censored] Lake Chabot 10k.  Never again.)


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> Not sure how bad the 10k is you mentioned but The Bear 5 Miler sucked. The whole race you are going only up except for a few "flat" areas. True story, Forest Gump ran part of the course in the movie. This YouTube video shows a little of what its like.



That looks like much more of a total climb than Chabot was, but not quite as steep.  (Close, though.)  Here's my elevation track from Chabot:


----------



## kleph

avondale said:


> Thanks for pointing this out.  At some point I may try it.  I have no computers that run Windows (or Mac) on a regular basis, so it's annoying when Garmin forces you to use the computer app instead of enabling it through the mobile app.  (If you're wondering, my work and home computers/laptops run linux.  Yes, I am one of those people.)



it is one of the big drawbacks of the viv3 which, otherwise, i've been very happy with. weirdly, the forerunner 35, which has far fewer features, does this automatically.


----------



## Miranda

kleph said:


> it is one of the big drawbacks of the viv3 which, otherwise, i've been very happy with. weirdly, the forerunner 35, which has far fewer features, does this automatically.


I ran into this same issue with mine.  I've only used it for definitely Beach to Beacon and maybe one other run before that, since I also got mine on Prime Day but it didn't ship for a few weeks and I haven't been running outdoors.  I looked at the Beach to Beacon elevation and was like, what, this does not match reality at all.  And was also extremely frustrated that this isn't just a setting you can turn on or something in the watch.

If you use Strava, you can also have Strava correct it... that was what I ended up doing I believe.  I don't use Garmin's site/app.


----------



## michigandergirl

The Dirty Duel Trail Race:

Yesterday I ran my first official trail race! The race has two courses to choose from: short & brutal 3.1 miles or long & difficult 3.6 miles - my friends & I chose the longer course because we had heard it was less crowded. Both courses are hilly and they start in an apple orchard and end in a corn maze, but most of it is run in the woods.

Mother Nature gave us our first snowfall Friday night, which provided lovely scenery, but because the ground isn’t frozen yet, it made portions of the course very muddy and slippery. We took it very slow and followed a group that knew the course well. I’m happy to report we all managed to stay on our feet! Official time for 3.6 miles was 47:14.

I did feel that trail miles seemed longer than road miles, but l loved running in the woods, so I definitely plan to run more trail races next year.

Cider & donuts at the finish.

  [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## AZMermaid

Ran a Veteran’s Day 10K today! PR by about 3 minutes 1:08.32. Superhappy about that but was really hoping to break 1:08 to get into D at Princess. It was hillier than I planned and a looping course, so I had to dodge the back of the 5K pack the last mile. 

I could run again for it next weekend. Sigh. Trying to decide what to do!

My niece killed it in the 8U 5K- won the girls in a 25.09! Way faster than I’ll ever be!


----------



## MissLiss279

michigandergirl said:


> The Dirty Duel Trail Race:
> 
> Yesterday I ran my first official trail race! The race has two courses to choose from: short & brutal 3.1 miles or long & difficult 3.6 miles - my friends & I chose the longer course because we had heard it was less crowded. Both courses are hilly and they start in an apple orchard and end in a corn maze, but most of it is run in the woods.
> 
> Mother Nature gave us our first snowfall Friday night, which provided lovely scenery, but because the ground isn’t frozen yet, it made portions of the course very muddy and slippery. We took it very slow and followed a group that knew the course well. I’m happy to report we all managed to stay on our feet! Official time for 3.6 miles was 47:14.
> 
> I did feel that trail miles seemed longer than road miles, but l loved running in the woods, so I definitely plan to run more trail races next year.
> 
> Cider & donuts at the finish.
> 
> View attachment 364564 View attachment 364563 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


That looks really pretty!


----------



## gjramsey

Cypress Half Marathon Race Report:

Finally, a pretty nice morning for a race. T+D was around 100, and a nice cloud desk. Cypress Running Club is one of the sponsors of the race, and our running club was out in force again this year. The race was scheduled to start at 6:45, so we had our team picture at 6:05. I think we again composed about 15% of the entire field. It is so nice that the race site being about 10 minutes from the house.

 





Since this was going to be my 4 race in the last 5 weeks, I decided to make today another supported tempo run. Ran around two miles for a  warmup broken up with the CRC team picture, and made my way to the corral. Found a couple of teammates that were looking to run around the same pace so we ran together to start.   We started behind the 1:45 pace group, which were running under that pace for the 1st several miles. Around the relay exchange point, me and one of the others decided to pick up the pace some.   We starting picking off runners as we went along, and kept picking on some we were going to try and get next.  Around mile 11, two guys thanked us for pacing them, I think one was using us as a wind break between miles 9 and 11.  We decided to see if we could keep up with him, did not happen.  However, miles 12 and 13 were pretty dang fast.

Splits:
1 7:52.2
2 7:47.9
3 7:45.4
4 7:41.8
5 7:42.1
6 7:50.3
7 7:47.7
8 7:31.9
9 7:31.3
10 7:35.2
11 7:27.7
12 7:12.7
13 7:06.6

I hit the finish line with a time of 1:40:20, and ended up 3rd in my age group.

CRC had a number of folks hit the podium today. 

 

Hit save too soon!  LOL  

I was again very happy with my performance.  My legs felt heavy the last 4 miles, but was happy to be able to pick up the pace.  Of the 4 times this race have been run, this was my fastest, by about 1 minute.


----------



## Keels

@gjramsey - quite a few members of my Tri club went down to run this race and they enjoyed it!


----------



## Bree

Cape Canaveral Lighthouse Foundation 10K & Half Marathon

I signed up for the 10K in hopes of running it in under 1 hour. My PR at the time was 1:06:00 from this year’s Princess 10K. My training plan had me running this in a time of 58:52.

This was the first year of these races. The proceeds are benefiting the Cape Canaveral Lighthouse to keep it updated and add on to the historic site. The course is on the CC Air Force Base so runners and spectators must be a US citizen and supply either a Drivers License or a Social Security Number at time of registration. 10K runners were allowed one spectator. Half runners were allowed one spectator for free & could pay for two more @ $10 each.  They had military and individual registrations. Over 500 military members participated! The course is a race on a space base. There were old launching sites and other historic things to see.

DH and I left around 4:20am and arrived in a backup of traffic to get on base at 5:15am.  It took us 15 minutes to get through it and park.

I needed to get my bib so we made our way over there. It took 40 minutes! They really need to work on this process, and I bet it will be better next year! Military, 10K & half runners all had to wait in the same line. Spectators had their own line. They were digging out bibs, writing on and attaching bands to your wrist to get on bus to the start line and gathering up swag (shirt & hat). They really should have had three separate lines, the bands attached to the bib ready to go and swag already prepped. Because of traffic and slow bib pick up the race start was delayed to 7:15am. We got in line for the bus and got to the starting area around 6:35.

The starting area is located near the SpaceX launching area. They had plenty of porta potties, water, bananas and donut holes. The 10K and half runners all start at the same time and share the course all the way to the 10K finish line. There are no corrals so it’s pretty much a free for all. I positioned myself between the 2:00 & 2:10 half pace groups. Weather was partly cloudy, cool (for FL!) with a nice ocean breeze every now and then at the start, but full on sun with the second mile of the race. The Air Force color guard presented the flag and the National Anthem was sung.

Race started promptly at 7:15. Course is one way, flat and fast on base roads. There is no shade. Water stops and porta potties every 1.5-2 miles. They had one person handing out water and one person handing out Gatorade at the water stops. This is another area that needs improvement. On the second water stop I was handed Gatorade when he was calling out water. I didn’t realize it was Gatorade until I gulped it down. I can’t handle Gatorade when running cuz it gives me awful stomach pains which caused a slight issue for me in mile 6. I got the dreaded cramping, walked the third water stop and couldn’t get my pace back no matter how much I pushed my legs to MOVE to make up time. But even with a slow mile 6 I earned this today.....



Splits: 8:50, 8:58, 8:58, 9:05, 9:13, 9:42, 8:18 (.20 miles)

I finished 11th out of 203 women & 4th in my age group (40-44).

They were giving out awards to top 10 women & men finishers for the 10K. It turned out to be a piece of a launch pad that had been dismantled. If I just dug in deeper and had not walked that stupid water stop I may have come in 10th place. For this space nerd it was a little heartbreaking, but the joy of my finish time continues to bring a smile to my face hours and hours later!

The lighthouse was open so we went and checked it out. I’m also a history nerd and would have liked to hang around inside more, but they were rushing us through. It was so cool anyway!

There was also a hanger open with military rockets and other items on display. Very cool stuff!

They bus you back to the parking lot, but they didn’t start running until 9:30 so we sat in the grass, watched the half runners cross the finish line and basked in the sun.

The End

ETA: I know I ran by scenic space related stuff, but I honestly couldn’t tell you what. I know the half got to run on a landing strip though!


----------



## gjramsey

Keels said:


> @gjramsey - quite a few members of my Tri club went down to run this race and they enjoyed it!



The group that puts this, Katy and Vintage Park do a great job.  They also run the 5k/10k series around Houston that has 5 races.  

The first year they put Cypress on, I was worried I would not like the course (neighborhood boringness), but it is a surprisingly enjoyable route


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> Cape Canaveral Lighthouse Foundation 10K & Half Marathon
> 
> I signed up for the 10K in hopes of running it in under 1 hour. My PR at the time was 1:06:00 from this year’s Princess 10K. My training plan had me running this in a time of 58:52.
> 
> This was the first year of these races. The proceeds are benefiting the Cape Canaveral Lighthouse to keep it updated and add on to the historic site. The course is on the CC Air Force Base so runners and spectators must be a US citizen and supply either a Drivers License or a Social Security Number at time of registration. 10K runners were allowed one spectator. Half runners were allowed one spectator for free & could pay for two more @ $10 each.  They had military and individual registrations. Over 500 military members participated! The course is a race on a space base. There were old launching sites and other historic things to see.
> 
> DH and I left around 4:20am and arrived in a backup of traffic to get on base at 5:15am.  It took us 15 minutes to get through it and park.
> 
> I needed to get my bib so we made our way over there. It took 40 minutes! They really need to work on this process, and I bet it will be better next year! Military, 10K & half runners all had to wait in the same line. Spectators had their own line. They were digging out bibs, writing on and attaching bands to your wrist to get on bus to the start line and gathering up swag (shirt & hat). They really should have had three separate lines, the bands attached to the bib ready to go and swag already prepped. Because of traffic and slow bib pick up the race start was delayed to 7:15am. We got in line for the bus and got to the starting area around 6:35.
> 
> The starting area is located near the SpaceX launching area. They had plenty of porta potties, water, bananas and donut holes. The 10K and half runners all start at the same time and share the course all the way to the 10K finish line. There are no corrals so it’s pretty much a free for all. I positioned myself between the 2:00 & 2:10 half pace groups. Weather was partly cloudy, cool (for FL!) with a nice ocean breeze every now and then at the start, but full on sun with the second mile of the race. The Air Force color guard presented the flag and the National Anthem was sung.
> 
> Race started promptly at 7:15. Course is one way, flat and fast on base roads. There is no shade. Water stops and porta potties every 1.5-2 miles. They had one person handing out water and one person handing out Gatorade at the water stops. This is another area that needs improvement. On the second water stop I was handed Gatorade when he was calling out water. I didn’t realize it was Gatorade until I gulped it down. I can’t handle Gatorade when running cuz it gives me awful stomach pains which caused a slight issue for me in mile 6. I got the dreaded cramping, walked the third water stop and couldn’t get my pace back no matter how much I pushed my legs to MOVE to make up time. But even with a slow mile 6 I earned this today.....
> 
> View attachment 364590
> 
> Splits: 8:50, 8:58, 8:58, 9:05, 9:13, 9:42, 8:18 (.20 miles)
> 
> I finished 11th out of 203 women & 4th in my age group (40-44).
> 
> They were giving out awards to top 10 women & men finishers for the 10K. It turned out to be a piece of a launch pad that had been dismantled. If I just dug in deeper and had not walked that stupid water stop I may have come in 10th place. For this space nerd it was a little heartbreaking, but the joy of my finish time continues to bring a smile to my face hours and hours later!
> 
> The lighthouse was open so we went and checked it out. I’m also a history nerd and would have liked to hang around inside more, but they were rushing us through. It was so cool anyway!
> 
> There was also a hanger open with military rockets and other items on display. Very cool stuff!
> 
> They bus you back to the parking lot, but they didn’t start running until 9:30 so we sat in the grass, watched the half runners cross the finish line and basked in the sun.
> 
> The End
> 
> ETA: I know I ran by scenic space related stuff, but I honestly couldn’t tell you what. I know the half got to run on a landing strip though!



That race sounds so cool even with the issues.  Maybe I can convince my husband to run it next year


----------



## Bree

Dis_Yoda said:


> That race sounds so cool even with the issues.  Maybe I can convince my husband to run it next year



Honestly it was just those little things. Other than that I thought they did a fantastic job for an inaugural race!


----------



## AFwifelife

Bree said:


> Cape Canaveral Lighthouse Foundation 10K & Half Marathon
> 
> I signed up for the 10K in hopes of running it in under 1 hour. My PR at the time was 1:06:00 from this year’s Princess 10K. My training plan had me running this in a time of 58:52.
> 
> This was the first year of these races. The proceeds are benefiting the Cape Canaveral Lighthouse to keep it updated and add on to the historic site. The course is on the CC Air Force Base so runners and spectators must be a US citizen and supply either a Drivers License or a Social Security Number at time of registration. 10K runners were allowed one spectator. Half runners were allowed one spectator for free & could pay for two more @ $10 each.  They had military and individual registrations. Over 500 military members participated! The course is a race on a space base. There were old launching sites and other historic things to see.
> 
> DH and I left around 4:20am and arrived in a backup of traffic to get on base at 5:15am.  It took us 15 minutes to get through it and park.
> 
> I needed to get my bib so we made our way over there. It took 40 minutes! They really need to work on this process, and I bet it will be better next year! Military, 10K & half runners all had to wait in the same line. Spectators had their own line. They were digging out bibs, writing on and attaching bands to your wrist to get on bus to the start line and gathering up swag (shirt & hat). They really should have had three separate lines, the bands attached to the bib ready to go and swag already prepped. Because of traffic and slow bib pick up the race start was delayed to 7:15am. We got in line for the bus and got to the starting area around 6:35.
> 
> The starting area is located near the SpaceX launching area. They had plenty of porta potties, water, bananas and donut holes. The 10K and half runners all start at the same time and share the course all the way to the 10K finish line. There are no corrals so it’s pretty much a free for all. I positioned myself between the 2:00 & 2:10 half pace groups. Weather was partly cloudy, cool (for FL!) with a nice ocean breeze every now and then at the start, but full on sun with the second mile of the race. The Air Force color guard presented the flag and the National Anthem was sung.
> 
> Race started promptly at 7:15. Course is one way, flat and fast on base roads. There is no shade. Water stops and porta potties every 1.5-2 miles. They had one person handing out water and one person handing out Gatorade at the water stops. This is another area that needs improvement. On the second water stop I was handed Gatorade when he was calling out water. I didn’t realize it was Gatorade until I gulped it down. I can’t handle Gatorade when running cuz it gives me awful stomach pains which caused a slight issue for me in mile 6. I got the dreaded cramping, walked the third water stop and couldn’t get my pace back no matter how much I pushed my legs to MOVE to make up time. But even with a slow mile 6 I earned this today.....
> 
> View attachment 364590
> 
> Splits: 8:50, 8:58, 8:58, 9:05, 9:13, 9:42, 8:18 (.20 miles)
> 
> I finished 11th out of 203 women & 4th in my age group (40-44).
> 
> They were giving out awards to top 10 women & men finishers for the 10K. It turned out to be a piece of a launch pad that had been dismantled. If I just dug in deeper and had not walked that stupid water stop I may have come in 10th place. For this space nerd it was a little heartbreaking, but the joy of my finish time continues to bring a smile to my face hours and hours later!
> 
> The lighthouse was open so we went and checked it out. I’m also a history nerd and would have liked to hang around inside more, but they were rushing us through. It was so cool anyway!
> 
> There was also a hanger open with military rockets and other items on display. Very cool stuff!
> 
> They bus you back to the parking lot, but they didn’t start running until 9:30 so we sat in the grass, watched the half runners cross the finish line and basked in the sun.
> 
> The End
> 
> ETA: I know I ran by scenic space related stuff, but I honestly couldn’t tell you what. I know the half got to run on a landing strip though!



Definitely going to try to make this next year. Especially since my ILs have two properties right there lol.


----------



## sourire

Loving all the race recaps! Congratulations to you all!
@michigandergirl, that run looks peaceful, and the cider and donut looks like the perfect post-race treat!
@Bree, congratulations on your 10k PR!!! Awesomesauce!!!!! 

Well, the good news is that DH and I are having a lovely long weekend getaway in Monterey! The bad news is that the Monterey Half was cancelled due to poor air quality from the fires near San Francisco.  In looking at the sky this morning, looking at the report of pollutants/particulate matter in the air, and with the faint smell of smoke all around us, I think they made the right call. They had a breakfast party at the finisher's area where you could still eat all the food, collect your medal, and have a beer. I did not have a beer, as it was only 9a (yes I know, it's 5 o'clock somewhere!), but I think everyone was taking it all rather well (perhaps the beer was helping). The medal is so pretty - it is ceramic and made by a local artist. I've decided to hang it on the Christmas tree instead of the medal hanger. More good news from the weekend: the 5k yesterday was the most beautiful 5k I have ever run. Saw whales breaching off the peninsula as we went along. DH's leg is feeling good post-5k (he hadn't run in 8 weeks), so yay for that! And, it was great meeting @r2chewbaccad2 before the 5k!! We will have to come back and run this race another year!!

After some quick thinking, I signed up for the Philadelphia Half Marathon which is this coming Saturday. Still want to try for that PR this fall! DH said that perhaps it's meant to happen on the home course. I ran the Philly Half last year as a training run for the WDW marathon, and the course through the city was fun, with good crowd support! So anywho, that's the update from over here! Attaching a pic from the 5k and the unique half medal. [@jennamfao, maybe next year?? The organization said they will be emailing us this week about "future event considerations and potential donations to fire relief efforts". I'll keep ya posted.]

@LSUlakes, when you get a minute:
17 - sourire - Philly Half Marathon (goal is sub-2:30!)


----------



## FFigawi

Bree said:


> Honestly it was just those little things. Other than that I thought they did a fantastic job for an inaugural race!



It's run by the same people who put on the now on hiatus Rocketman triathlon. They do good work.


----------



## avondale

kleph said:


> it is one of the big drawbacks of the viv3 which, otherwise, i've been very happy with. weirdly, the forerunner 35, which has far fewer features, does this automatically.



The other odd thing that I've run into with the VA3 is related to user-created workouts.  I set up a workout for interval runs, with a warm-up, repeats + recover, and cool-down.  The VA3 is supposed to vibrate to tell you each segment is starting.  Sometimes it just doesn't do that.  It'll just miss one.  Kind of odd.  I've just learned to keep my eye on it when I know a segment is supposed to end and the next one start.

I would agree, though, that overall I like it a lot.  The vibrating alarm, which I use to wake up (and the FR 235 also had), has been nearly life-changing for me.    So much nicer than the alarm clock.


----------



## avondale

@LSUlakes , please add a race for me:

December

1 - avondale - Baltimore Inner Harbor 10K (57:30/na)

This is a "B" race before my next marathon, which is in March.

Thanks!


----------



## Mickey Momma

avondale said:


> In terms of tracking runs, I would say they are pretty equal in capabilities, EXCEPT the VA3 pretty much just makes up the elevation reading.  I do not just mean that the zero-point elevation is offset from reality.  I mean that most of the time it gives me plain nonsense.  Since I run out-and-back routes or loop routes, there should generally be symmetry and/or repeating elevation patterns in the measurements, and usually it gives nothing of the sort.  I also run a lot on the HS track, which is FLAT, and sometimes it will give me substantial gains.
> 
> Possibly I've got a bad watch, but I feel like I've heard others complain about this.  I've rebooted mine a few times.  Every once in a while, I'll get an elevation graph that makes logical sense, but it seems to be maybe 20% of the time.  My guess is that the VA3 has fewer or less sensitive GPS receivers and thus typically doesn't lock onto as many satellites as the FR 235 did.  The FR 235 was always quite repeatable and consistent for the different routes that I run.
> 
> For me, this is a bit frustrating but not enough to want to go back to the FR 235.  But I thought I'd mention it in case it's something that may be important to you.



I have a VA3 with this problem as well. It recorded an elevation gain of 709 feet at W&D last week!!

ETA: Going to give the elevation correction thing a try.  Thanks!


----------



## camaker

New experience today. I literally ran out of my shoes. 

I was checking out a greenway that’s part of a local Half next weekend. The greenway was torn out in the spring and I wanted to see how it had been replaced in advance of the race. It was supposed to be crushed gravel by this point. 

I came to the end of the paved portion to find a “road closed” barricade with the path continuing as a hard packed red clay on the other side. Rather than step across the barricade I ran around it through what looked like semi-solid dried, cracked dirt to reach the path. It wasn’t. It was ankle+ deep clay-based sucking mud. In three steps I was on the path where I wanted to be, but was standing there in my socks with my shoes completely buried behind me!  A local teen helped me recover my shoes without risking my socks, but the last two miles were like running with a couple of extra pounds on my shoes. Not fun. 

I was considering running the local half as a supported training run next weekend. Now, I’m not so sure. 

On the plus side, the 10 mile run today was my first double digit run since Chicago. It felt really good and was a nice confidence booster. My motivation has really been flagging lately and now I feel re-energized.


----------



## SarahDisney

Rangerstown 5K Recap:

I love the New York Rangers. I watched the overtime shootout game last night instead of catching up on my TV shows (which I am very behind on because of family stuff + moving). So of course I was going to run this race and have fun doing it.

Overall, I liked the race and will definitely do it again if they do it again next year (although it's the week after the NYC marathon, so ... I might walk it next year). I've been doing so many big, well-run races lately that I forgot that this is sort of an amateurish small thing, but it was fine. I was a little late for bib pickup (train problems), the bibs were just plain white and not Rangers-colored like last year, and bag check literally gave you a coat check ticket, but okay. I came late enough that I missed the pre-race festivities (which I enjoyed last year), but it was fine. I made my way to the start and figured I still had some time because they started late last year... this year they started early. So I didn't really have time to settle in. I heard that goal song, and off I went. I started the race, got a high five from a former NYR player (I don't remember who it was) ... and couldn't really run at the pace I wanted because of walkers. I weaved around a little until I found some space to run. Before I even hit the first mile marker, I felt like I needed a walk break. So I took one. I kept running, walking when I felt like I needed a break, until it happened ... the dreaded side cramp. I hadn't eaten anything all day, I hadn't been drinking very much water, my dinner last night was two Insomnia Cookies ... I wasn't surprised that I wasn't feeling 100%. I thought about just walking the rest of the race, but decided to at least try running. I discovered that I couldn't run for more than a minute, so I set my watch for 60/30 run/walk intervals. And I ran. I finished the race, got high fives from two active players (Brett Howden and Neal Pionk). I got my medal, stretched, looked for food (spoiler alert: there wasn't much, just like 2 donuts left and I wasn't in the mood to fight for them), watched the cover band for a little bit, got a selfie with another former player (still don't know who, because I can't identify famous people), and then headed back to my parents' house to pack up another shift of stuff to take to my apartment. The end.

tl;dr: I love this race, but didn't have the best experience this year. I'll still do it again next year if I can. It's a fun fan event, it just needs some work in the race part.

Official Time: *34:05*.
Not the sub-30 PR I was originally hoping for, but I knew a few days ago that that wasn't likely to happen (which is why I didn't list a goal here), and this is still a pretty darn good 5K time.


----------



## flav

Demi-Marathon des Microbrasseries (Microbreweries’ Half-Marathon) Race Recap

This was my second race of that series this year and the organizer, Just Run, really improved as this was their first season running these.

By registering early, I got a very good price (roughly 37USD all taxes and fees included) for the entire package (race+photos+medal+tech shirt+meal+2 beer tasting). That fee will be reimbursed as I raised some funds for the Montreal Cardiology Institute. Their goals are both to raise money and make people run as preventive measure for cardiovascular problems.

The base for the four races (Half, 10k, 5k, kids 1k) was the Bromont ski mountain chalet. Bib pickup, real bathrooms and the after-race meal were all indoors which was nice since it was sub zero with a good wind all day.

Since my Achilles tendon started acting up all of a sudden this week, I taped it as shown by my physiotherapist and it stayed and helped all race long! I learn something new every race! That also meant that I was not pushing my speed so I was able to enjoy the hills, the views and the brave people cheering once in a while. There were plenty of volunteers at the tables to hand out « liquids »... One of my cup of water had an eight on an inch of ice and some of the electrolyte drinks were like slush! Brrrr. There was chicken broth at halfway mark, very appropriate.

Although we had been warned that this was a hilly course, by taking it slow, I found that this was my easiest half-Marathon so far. It helped that it was also my first standalone... i.e. outside a challenge involving racing the day before! So @LSUlakes 2:15:27 and totally happy with it, and with the fact that I can walk tonight (no further damages).

The post-race meal was chili, rice, bread, squeaky cheese, donut, apple sauce and a pastry. Of course beer tasting as well. 

I enjoy these well organized, all inclusive, food themed races in the country side. I have already registered to two other ones next year.


----------



## huskies90

Faxon Law Madison Half Marathon Recap

As expected, when I arrived at the beach, temperatures were in the 30’s with a howling wind whipping off Long Island Sound.  Pretty much everyone sat in their cars until just about race time.  I waited until the last minute to get out of my car and hustled to the start.  It figures, the first time I run a race where I am not near the front, the results are only posted as ‘gun time’ and not ‘chip time’. Based on when I started my watch as I crossed the starting line, I estimate being further back cost me about 10 seconds off my time. Oh well.

As for the race, once we got away from the beach the weather was not bad and I was actually feeling pretty warm by mile 3 and took off my hat and gloves. While the start was tough, it really turned out to be a pretty good day for a run. The course was not bad. It was an out and back and was pretty flat although there were some interesting switchbacks through one of the parking areas and then about a mile or so through the woods on a trail. That was unexpected and a bit treacherous for a guy who never runs on trails.

I mainly ran this race because a half marathon was recommended at the half way point of my marathon training plan. And I really wanted to run it to see if all the training I’ve done since the summer made a difference in my race time.  The last half I ran was in April and I finished at 1:49:25.  My goal was to break my PR of 1:47:00 but my stretch goal was to break 1:45:00 which is an 8:00 pace. I had a great run and I was really happy how I felt throughout the entire race.  I didn’t feel like I pushed that hard and I still beat my PR as well as breaking the 1:45:00/8:00 pace.  *My official posted (gun) time was 1:43:59/7:57 (NEW PR!!!)*. I improved 5:26 on my time and 0:25/mile on my pace since my last half I ran in the Spring. So yeah, I would say it is safe to say the training is making a difference. 

@LSUlakes Please update my results.  Thanks!!


----------



## jennamfeo

Okay DisFam. I approve a DisRun meetup at the RNR Las Vegas event in the future!


----------



## LSUlakes

MDE is killing me this morning. I have two hotel reservations for marathon weekend and the second one is not linked and wont let me, and now I am wasting time on hold!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also on the list of things annoying me is my Disney After Hours tickets are not showing up, so I tried linking them and they it tells me the tickets are already assigned. To quote a great movie, The Sandlot, "You're killing me Smalls!!"


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> MDE is killing me this morning. I have two hotel reservations for marathon weekend and the second one is not linked and wont let me, and now I am wasting time on hold!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also on the list of things annoying me is my Disney After Hours tickets are not showing up, so I tried linking them and they it tells me the tickets are already assigned. To quote a great movie, The Sandlot, "You're killing me Smalls!!"



There must be something wrong with me then because when I call Disney I HOPE they put me on hold so I can hear Disney music.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> MDE is killing me this morning. I have two hotel reservations for marathon weekend and the second one is not linked and wont let me, and now I am wasting time on hold!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also on the list of things annoying me is my Disney After Hours tickets are not showing up, so I tried linking them and they it tells me the tickets are already assigned. To quote a great movie, The Sandlot, "You're killing me Smalls!!"


Silly questions...have you tried a different device? Tried the app v website or vice versa? Cleared cookies and cache? Signed out and then in? Sometimes doing those things helps fix the problem. And sometimes doing that makes your plans disappear.  good luck! Disney tech is frustrating.


----------



## LSUlakes

Capang said:


> Silly questions...have you tried a different device? Tried the app v website or vice versa? Cleared cookies and cache? Signed out and then in? Sometimes doing those things helps fix the problem. And sometimes doing that makes your plans disappear.  good luck! Disney tech is frustrating.



Figured out what the issue was. When I changed up my resort only reservation to a ticketless package to add the dining plan I had to do so by calling it in. The cast member at that time put Jr at the end of my last name, which is something I've never done on my own bookings. So when I put just my last name with my confirmation number that wouldn't work. Added Jr and all the world was right. Beside that, Nearly every day went as planned except one because I was not able to get a early FP for Slinky Dog. Overall a good morning with a minor delay.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Since most of us are experiencing at least some colder weather I thought we could discuss running clothes for the winter today. What items you find work well and others that don't?

ATTQOTD: If it's cold enough I will run in a long sleeve shirt made from the same type of material as normal running shirts. I rarely use them as it does not get that cold for that long and after a few miles I am so hot I regret wearing them. I am a fan of those cheap cotton gloves! I also have a beanie for the cold windy days for my ears. I've never ran with tights or long pants of any sort, so I do not have anything to add there. Back when I would run with my phone for music and GPS I found the phone seems to die a little sooner when its really cold out there. Keeping it under some clothes would help reduce that.


----------



## apdebord

Richmond Half Marathon Report:

This was my first time running the half; I ran the 8K in 2015 when DH ran the full. I really enjoyed the course, so when he mentioned he wanted to do this again as a fall road marathon, I happily signed up for the half. This also fell on my 14 miler day of my plan. I told DH if I PR’d I would do the remaining .9 the following day; if I didn’t PR I would finish after the race. Well, I ended up with a new PR by 3:59! Coincidentally, I got 3 hours and 59 minutes of sleep before according to my Fitbit. 

Traffic up to Richmond wasn’t too bad Friday night, but we did take a state highway vice I-64 to avoid backups. Expo went smoothly. We then checked into our hotel and went to dinner. Got back to the room entirely too late and I had trouble going to sleep. I woke up at 4:45 feeling queasy and ended up puking twice before leaving for the race. I was able to eat a banana on the walk to the start and took a few sips of coffee. I felt much better after we walked outside. Said goodbye to my husband at the marathon start line and headed to my start wave for the half. It was cold, but I stood right in the middle of the wave so the body heat helped. I used 2:30min run, 1 min walk intervals. I felt really strong throughout but I got very hungry at mile 6 despite hitting all my normal nutrition throughout. I really needed real food. We got into a neighborhood soon after, but I only saw one table that had something other than candy, but she didn’t have any cups ready when I ran by. There may have been more tables and I just wasn’t paying enough attention, so I suppose I wasn’t that desperate for food. Now I know to carry a bag of pretzels for long runs just in case. At 12.1, there was a “1 mile left” sign and I started to tear up a little when I knew I had a PR in the bag. It’s been a year since a half PR and I was starting to think it may not happen again. I also wasn’t necessarily planning to PR since this was a training run, so I was a little surprised. The last ~.3 miles is downhill and I felt great so I let my legs go. My music also shuffled to “Defying Gravity” from Wicked during the last half mile and it was very emotional. I kept it together though! After finishing I had to hurry back to the hotel and ask for late checkout. They said no and I had 17 minutes to pack up and try to semi clean myself. Somehow I did that, packed the car, and got back down to the course to see my husband. Richmond 2015 is his current marathon PR so I was hoping he’d break that, but he missed it by 4 minutes. This was a training run for him as well, so he wasn’t bummed. He ran the virtual NYC marathon the previous Saturday too, so he did a really great job on tired legs. We stayed at the after party for a little bit then left to go home. We got home around 2 and lounged around the rest of the day. What started out as a rough morning, I ended up having a great day. 

I would definitely recommend this race! Temperature wasn’t terrible and the crowd support is great. I hope to get back to run one of their races again!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I have some warm tech shirts I got from Target. Still in need of leggings that are 1. Warm and 2. Dry. I hate running in hats and gloves. I have a headband leftover from my skiing days that I wear. 

It is definitely winter here. It snowed this weekend and we have more snow on the way this week. It was 25 when I left for work this morning. That said, I haven't run outside since W&D. I've been dreadmilling it instead.  I don't mind the cold as much as the icy rain we had prior to snow this weekend. Ugh.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I don't need much cold weather gear here in FL. I've got 2 pairs of tights, 1 pair of fleece athletic pants, long sleeve tech shirts, a running vest, 2 hats with a ponytail hole, one fleece headband, a $5 neck warmer that I can pull up to cover the lower half of my face and cheap $1 mittens/gloves. Hoping that will good enough for Maine over Thanksgiving week although I may invest in some warmer mittens. I've got 9.5, 8 & 11 mile runs on my training plan.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: My main issues in colder weather are my ears and fingers. If they get cold, I will be pretty miserable so I have lots of ear warmers and cheap gloves. Only issue with those is how awkward ear warmers can be with my Aftershokz, but I have made it work. I own a lot of tights and long sleeved shirts, but I hate running in them. This weekend I just wore light pullovers with my shorts and I was pretty comfortable, even a little hot after a few miles.


----------



## ZellyB

LOVE all the weekend race reports!!  Congratulations to all the runners!!!

ATTQOTD:  Nothing special on cold weather gear honestly.  I have tights that I run in (one pair that is fleece-lined for when it's really cold) and then some insulated long sleeve tech shirts that I layer as needed and if really cold I put a sweatshirt over that.  Stocking caps and then for gloves I've found just those cheep stretch knit gloves work the best for me.  I can them at Walmart for like 2 pair for a $1 on sale.  I've tried the fancier running gloves that are pricey but I don't find they work any better to keep my hands warm honestly.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since most of us are experiencing at least some colder weather I thought we could discuss running clothes for the winter today. What items you find work well and others that don't?


Well I go with several long sleeve tech or athletic shirts. I also wear a hat/headband and running tights. I am sort of dreading running in the cold. It is 28 today...


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: The best investment in cold weather gear that has worked for me is my running vest. It’s very thin material but does a great job keeping your core warm. I don’t wear ear warmers for more than a mile because it gets too hot for me so I just stick with my visor. 

Richmond half marathon report: 

This was my third time running the half. I was originally planning on running the full but life got in the way around September and I switched to the half. Zero regrets about that choice when it’s all said and done. My husband and I drove up on Friday and got to the expo around 5:00. They always have a good set up and everything has always run smoothly for me there. My husband dropped me off close to the race start shortly before 7:00. Temps were in the 40s. It was a little chilly hanging out but wasn’t bad, especially once everyone starting coming into the street to start. Because I haven’t had the best summer training and because my husband and I had just made some changes to our diet, I wasn’t planning for a PR. The goal was just to move at what felt like a comfortable pace and finish strong. My previous two experiences with the race hadn’t gone well because I was still using gels which lead to my stomach hurting and having to walk a decent amount the second half of the race. It was perfect running weather and the spectators were great as always. The whole time I felt like I was moving pretty good and didn’t feel like I was working too hard. Just kept telling myself to enjoy it because I hadn’t been able to the last two times. I finally looked at my watch around 11.5 because I told my husband I would text him at mile 12 so he could meet me at the finish line. I was shocked (in a good way) when I saw my time and then tried to kick it up a little till the finish. I finished in 2:10:24 which is about 35 seconds off my PR from almost two years ago! The coolest part was hearing my name called as I crossed the finish line. It was a big boost of confindence after what has felt like a crappy summer in running. Really recommend this race to anyone who has considered running it. It’s a three hour drive for me and I’d still consider running it every year if I could.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since most of us are experiencing at least some colder weather I thought we could discuss running clothes for the winter today. What items you find work well and others that don't?


ATTQOTD: Yep, I guess it is time to start talking about this again. Here are my running clothes guidelines:

- I always wear a short sleeve tech shirt and shorts.
- Below 50, I wear a long sleeve compression shirt below my short sleeve tech shirt. I have several of these with different levels of warmth - A few that are just compression and a few with a mock turtle neck and fleece lining.
- Below 40, I wear a running beanie and running gloves.
- Below freezing, I wear compression tights under my running shorts.
- Below 20, I almost never go out when it is this cold but if I did, I probably would add another warm layer but most likely would hit the treadmill


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I usually run in leggings, a quarter zip and vest. The most important thing for me is an earwarmer- usually a fleece headband. I have been wearing the cheap knit gloves, but recently ordered a mitten/glove hybrid from Lululemon (along with a vest), which should come in today! I love how a vest keeps my core warm, but isn't bulky.

In other running gear news, I purchased a clippy light yesterday for better nighttime visibility. It feels pretty serious now


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: Last year I would add a long sleeve dri fit shirt, compression socks, and gloves to my regular t-shirt and shorts when the temps dropped below 45 or so at night. So far this year I haven't added anything, just ran faster, haha. But its not THAT cold yet.


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:  Here in NC I'm not really used to the cold so I don't have a lot of heavy duty cold weather gear.     If it was in the 20's I would wear:
To keep my ears warm: a buff around the top part of my head.  I like that because I can pull it up over my head if it's really cold or a can wear it just like a headband over my ears as I warm up.
For My hands:  Some Head running gloves I got at Costco for $11 that rock. 
For upper body:  3/4 zip jacket with thumb-holes so that I can cover my hands in the event the gloves aren't enough, then some combination of a long sleeve tech-t, and or long/short sleeve compression shirt depending on temp and wind.
For Legs: Under Armour Compression shorts, long CWX stable-x tights, and then a part of non liner running shorts. 
Socks: features quarter high socks so that I can pull them over the bottom of my tights.




apdebord said:


> Richmond Half Marathon Report:
> 
> This was my first time running the half; I ran the 8K in 2015 when DH ran the full. I really enjoyed the course, so when he mentioned he wanted to do this again as a fall road marathon, I happily signed up for the half. This also fell on my 14 miler day of my plan. I told DH if I PR’d I would do the remaining .9 the following day; if I didn’t PR I would finish after the race. Well, I ended up with a new PR by 3:59! Coincidentally, I got 3 hours and 59 minutes of sleep before according to my Fitbit.
> 
> Traffic up to Richmond wasn’t too bad Friday night, but we did take a state highway vice I-64 to avoid backups. Expo went smoothly. We then checked into our hotel and went to dinner. Got back to the room entirely too late and I had trouble going to sleep. I woke up at 4:45 feeling queasy and ended up puking twice before leaving for the race. I was able to eat a banana on the walk to the start and took a few sips of coffee. I felt much better after we walked outside. Said goodbye to my husband at the marathon start line and headed to my start wave for the half. It was cold, but I stood right in the middle of the wave so the body heat helped. I used 2:30min run, 1 min walk intervals. I felt really strong throughout but I got very hungry at mile 6 despite hitting all my normal nutrition throughout. I really needed real food. We got into a neighborhood soon after, but I only saw one table that had something other than candy, but she didn’t have any cups ready when I ran by. There may have been more tables and I just wasn’t paying enough attention, so I suppose I wasn’t that desperate for food. Now I know to carry a bag of pretzels for long runs just in case. At 12.1, there was a “1 mile left” sign and I started to tear up a little when I knew I had a PR in the bag. It’s been a year since a half PR and I was starting to think it may not happen again. I also wasn’t necessarily planning to PR since this was a training run, so I was a little surprised. The last ~.3 miles is downhill and I felt great so I let my legs go. My music also shuffled to “Defying Gravity” from Wicked during the last half mile and it was very emotional. I kept it together though! After finishing I had to hurry back to the hotel and ask for late checkout. They said no and I had 17 minutes to pack up and try to semi clean myself. Somehow I did that, packed the car, and got back down to the course to see my husband. Richmond 2015 is his current marathon PR so I was hoping he’d break that, but he missed it by 4 minutes. This was a training run for him as well, so he wasn’t bummed. He ran the virtual NYC marathon the previous Saturday too, so he did a really great job on tired legs. We stayed at the after party for a little bit then left to go home. We got home around 2 and lounged around the rest of the day. What started out as a rough morning, I ended up having a great day.
> 
> I would definitely recommend this race! Temperature wasn’t terrible and the crowd support is great. I hope to get back to run one of their races again!



Sounds like a great race.  Richmond is definitely a race I'd like to do.


----------



## Slogger

jennamfeo said:


> Okay DisFam. I approve a DisRun meetup at the RNR Las Vegas event in the future!



It looks like so much fun.  We hope to be there in 2020.

So kind of you to "volunteer" to organize the disfam group!!!  I second the motion....all in FAVOR?!!!


----------



## Slogger

Congrats everyone on a great race weekend.  This is my 1000th post and can't think of a better way to post than to congratulate my fellow runners:

@Bree-congrats on the 10k PR.   Sounds so cool running through such a historic place.

@gjramsey -way to go the Cypress Half.   That is super fast.

@AZMermaid -congrats on your Veteran's Day 10k and your speedy niece.

@michigandergirl -that looks like a fun trail run.   Snow and donuts.....what could be better?

@Wendy98 - sorry about the COLD for your 5k but sounds like you and your son rocked it.

@flav -Congrats on the Microbrasseries Half, how was the beer?

@huskies90 - congrats on the new PR in such cold conditions.

@SarahDisney on your 5k.    Is that the hockey Rangers?

And to my fellow Richmond participants....

@baxter24 - congrats on a great Half and strong finish

@apdebord - congrats on a new PR!   Awesome. 
                    Sorry the hotel was so lame and woudn't give you late checkout.

@BikeFan - congrats on running the full and getting in top 500.   Sorry we missed you at the after party.



(sorry if I missed anyone)


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: Besides the normal tights and long sleeves...
If it is really windy, I make sure my outer layer is a wind breaker type material. 

Also, I really like my snowboard mittens when it is really cold. They keep my hands really warm. They are easy to take off and put back on, and act as my temp regulator, but I rarely have cold hands. 

This past Saturday, Temp was 17-20, with 10+ mph wind. I wore fleece lined tights with windpants over them, long sleeved shirt, fleece type hoodie, and light wind jacket. Earmuff, neck gaiter, and snowboard mittens. This worked pretty well. I felt comfortable when the wind was in my face and from the sides, but was a little warm with the wind at my back.


----------



## Slogger

Richmond Half Marathon-November 10th, 2018-recap

Picked up packets for me and Mrs. Slogger at the expo on Thursday evening after work.  Nice small-medium size expo and free beer tasting by Sierra Nevada.   
Drove from our home Saturday morning at 5:00 am and arrived in Richmond before 7.   About a 4 block walk to the start.   Chilly with temps in low 40s at start.
We stayed in the car until last possible moment and arrived after the first wave started (we were wave 4).

First couple miles are right down historic Broad Street in Richmond before turning down Boulevard, running around Bryan Park, Hermitage Road, and several other neighborhoods.  
Couple of DJs on the course, tremendous amount of fan support, junk food stop, pickle juice stop, free beer stop.   The Half starts on one side of the street and the marathoners are on the other side before they separate until mile 9 (or 22).   Great seeing the lead marathoners run by, the race for men's first was tight as #1 and #2 runners were only a few seconds apart when they passed us.   The lead female was way ahead of her closest competition.   They all look so smooth and effortless and we gave rowdy cheers as they ran by.

Mrs. Slogger was in good spirits but had not trained since last year's HM in Florida.   We decided this would be a "fun" run and pay no attention to pace or time.   
She struggled at times but the weather was good, the crowds were festive, and we finished.  Always great running with my partner.

Finish line was downhill, they called out your name, nice medal, fleece blanket, finisher cap, pizza, beer, and music all part of the festival on Brown's Island.   

I've run the full and half and can honestly say it's a great event!


----------



## Slogger

Across the Bay 10k-November 4th, 2018 Race Recap

It's always been neat to drive across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge near Annapolis.  4.3 miles long, over 180 feet up in the air with spectacular views of the bay, boats, etc.
I found out they allow people to run across it each year at the Across the Bay 10k.   Had to do it.

Annapolis is about a 2-4 hour drive from my home depending on traffic so I opted to have my shirt and bib mailed to me in advance, no race day pickup available.
Left home at 4 AM to drive to Anne Arundel Community College for parking.   It was $20 to park.   School buses took you from the parking lot to the start area near Sandy Point Recreation area.    The race has over 17000 runners assigned to 10 waves separated 10 minutes apart.  

I was assigned to wave 3 scheduled to start at 7:30 am.   Between the long bus ride and the massive crowd of people, I didn't make it to start line until 7:35 am.  Nice start right on the shore and the bridge looming in the distance.   Looked a lot steeper and taller from that vantage point.   Starter got the crowd pumped up with Van Halen.   Cool temps in the low 40s and brisk wind 10-15 mph but nearly perfect running conditions.

We all funneled into a two lane road which was blocked by an army of walkers that had started in very front of the corral and started walking from the start.  Not here to pace-shame anyone but curious why they didn't start in back of corral or later wave.   Oh well, I did a lot of weaving and bobbing to get around and then before I knew it I was on the bridge.  
The first 1.5 miles are a steady progression uphill and directly into the wind.   It was a two lane road but much narrower with police, porta-potties, ambulances, and cupless water facilities on the left.   Also police boats in the water so I guess they prepared for just about everything. 

I kept chugging along and before I knew it I was at the top.   The bridge flattens out for a stretch before starting the long downhill section towards the finish.   After the bridge we ran on an access road and then crossed the highway to get to the finish line.    I had not worked on speedwork for a long time and was just hoping to be around 9 minutes per mile.   Felt good and tried to not let anyone pass me for the last 4 miles (2 people did).  

My unofficial goal was to finish in an hour.  Made it to the finish in 52:56 which ended up being a PR.  The elevation gain at the start is tough.   Finished 949th out of nearly 17,000.  Guess all of that marathon training paid off.

Finish area had nice medal, music, fruit cups, bananas, pretzels, pizza, pineapple juice, and beer. 
Long school bus ride back to the college with a driver that decided to play his nsfw rap music as loudly as possible.   Glad my kids or parents weren't with me. 

Fun event that's great unless you are scared of heights or inappropriate rap music.
    Pics attached (people were still running when I was on bus ride back and I took a few pics)


----------



## GollyGadget

Bree said:


> On the second water stop I was handed Gatorade when he was calling out water.


This is the worst. I've had it happen as well so now I always interrogate the volunteers who probably think I'm crazy. Great job pushing through and reaching your goal anyway. Just think what you could do if the race conditions were right!


----------



## Capang

@Slogger that race looks awesome!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: it doesn’t get really cold here (and snows maybe one day a year) so I haven’t gotten much cold weather stuff. The coldest it’s been so far is about 43° so I had on a long sleeve tech shirt, full length leggings, gloves (cheapies) and a earwarmer headband.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since most of us are experiencing at least some colder weather I thought we could discuss running clothes for the winter today. What items you find work well and others that don't?



This board has definitely enlightened me to the idea that cold is all relative! Even for myself, I dress differently in the fall than spring. 

The best ROI is for sure my convertible mittens. They're just cheapo cotton things that cost me $2 but it's so great to be able to keep my hands warm early and easily remove later.

I'm still trying to figure out how to run with a buff or earband while comfortably listening to my earbuds. If nothing works out, I may start playing my music/podcasts out loud.


----------



## tidefan

ATTQOTD:  I have a long sleeve tech shirt that I wear.  If it is really cold, I wear an old, ratty white t-shirt (the kind that is so worn that it is thinner than a tech shirt) underneath.  I try not to wear long pants (I hate running in long pants) if possible.  However, if it is really, really cold (READ:  2018 WDW 5k), then I try to get some of those cheap $4 sweatshirts/pants at Walmart where I can toss them after a few miles...


----------



## Chaitali

If its in the 40s, I just use a long sleeved tech shirt with capris and compression socks.  Once its down into the 30s, I'll add my running jacket and full length leggings, I have one pair of fleece lines leggings for when it's really cold.  Ear bands and gloves as needed, and a buff for my face once its in the 30s too.  If its in the 20s, I'll usually keep it indoors!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  Winter running clothes

I like running temps in the 30s-40s.   A warm hat, gloves, long sleeve shirt are my "go to" items.   Pants instead of shorts if it's windy or rain/sleet/snowing.   Jacket over the shirt if it gets colder.  Sunglasses to cover my eyes to keep the cold out is helpful too.

I also have to keep my iphone inside a pocket or layer or it will shut down when it's too cold.   Good to know I'm tougher than my phone.


----------



## Bree

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I usually run in leggings, a quarter zip and vest. The most important thing for me is an earwarmer- usually a fleece headband. I have been wearing the cheap knit gloves, but recently ordered a mitten/glove hybrid from Lululemon (along with a vest), which should come in today! I love how a vest keeps my core warm, but isn't bulky.
> 
> In other running gear news, I purchased a clippy light yesterday for better nighttime visibility. It feels pretty serious now



Darn you! I was going to buy a pair of cheap mitten/glove off amazon and call it a day. Off to go stalk the lululemon site and check store inventory.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
I did like my dutch mittens, but at some point last spring my child disassembled them emptying my running bag (because she thought I was hiding something awesome, not smelly clothes) so these are on my black friday shopping list.  I will also be purchasing a new fleece ear warmer, I like the one I have, but got it at a thrift store in grad school and know it cannot last forever- I am shocked it is still around!  I liked the ear band better than a hat, but it was insufficient for sub 20F last year.

I love a pair of discontinued Patagonia fleece leggings with pockets, but they are line dry so I am auditioning additional full covering bottoms with no luck.  

I will state for the record that I preferred running in the mittens, fleece pants, and my also discontinued Saucony Vitarun jacket more in 10 F than most runs this august.  So, I am going to stock up on gear to keep it going this winter!


----------



## michigandergirl

@sourire Bummer about your half being cancelled, but understandable. Hope you're having a nice vacation anyway.

ATTQOTD: 
Cold weather items include:

-hats, fleece headband, buffs
-long sleeve tech shirts (v-neck, mock neck, & hooded)
-tech sweathshirts
-running jackets (thin & thick)
-gloves (I sometimes use Hot Hands in gloves)
-running tights (regular & fleece-lined)
-thicker socks
-GoreTex shoes for snowy runs (sometimes with hex screws for traction)

I'm really excited about the running tights I bought today - they are not only fleece-lined, but they also have wind-proof panels in the front thigh area!! We'll see if they pass the "cold butt" test!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Congratulations to everyone who ran a race this weekend.  And to @sourire, too bad on the race getting cancelled.  Today they're advising Bay Area people to stay indoors given the air quality.  And these terrible fires are very far away from us.  

ATTQOTD:  It never really gets too cold, so long sleeve tech shirts are usually fine for me.  A couple of my headbands fit well over my ears and usually do the trick for keeping my ears warm.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: For cold weather I normally wear in the 40's just capris and a 1/4 zip, nothing special.  In the 30's, I'll add a short sleeve or long sleeve tech shirt layer underneath the 1/4 zip and wear full length leggings, possibly fleece lined (both depending on where in the range of 30's it is and whether it's sunny or not).  If it's lower 30's, I'll usually start out with some Smartwool gloves, but quickly will take them off.   For 20's, short sleeve and long sleeve and jacket layer and fleece lined leggings.  Smartwool gloves and maybe a hat or ear warmers, but both may come off shortly into the run depending on wind and sunniness.  For teens, the gloves and hat may stay on the whole time.  I'll probably also add a buff and wear my Smartwool socks here too instead of just regular socks.  For single digits, the gloves and hat will definitely stay on the whole time.

I have a nice running jacket with some wind panels, but I gained too much weight and it doesn't fit now.  I need to get some new fleece lined leggings, as both of mine have inner thigh seam rips after a few years of wearing.  They are not very adequate though in the teens and single digits.  I definitely get cold butt and thighs.

I'm not much of a thicker sock person either... most of the time my regular socks are fine unless it's down into the teens or lower.

The hat and glove situation, I don't understand how people can wear those an entire run unless it's REALLY cold.  My hands and head start sweating like crazy shortly into the run and you'll hardly ever see me wearing my hat or gloves after the first mile unless it's < 20 or the wind chill is really brutal.

I have a pair of Yak Trax and also a pair of Stabilicers, but I don't like wearing either of them much.  They don't get much use even when it's snowy or icy.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD: in addition to the basics, my fav cold weather running item is a Nike running vest from a few years back. Perfect layering item. My only complaint is that it just has one small pocket at the back. I do think the newer versions have improved on that.

Not sure where this came from in my head, but I applied for a slot in the United Airlines New York Half in March. @SarahDisney going to be asking you a ton of questions if it works out!


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD:  I feel like I just get this figured out every year about the time it starts warming up.  For me, it seems to be about keeping my extremities warm without overheating.  I have a fleece headband, fleece gloves, and wool socks.  If it is windy, I will wear a rain jacket to block the wind and I have some wind proof mittens I will throw over my gloves.  I have a lightweight fleece vest that typically does the trick for my core with tights and long-sleeved tech shirts.  Last resort is adding a jacket, but I will more often than not default to the treadmill and Netflix at that point.

Somewhat related, when I first got into running, we had moved to Minnesota for the year.  I followed the blog of a local runner who would go out on her twenty mile long runs in the sub-zero temps with her yax-trax during the winter and was amazed.  (Both by her cold-weather running and her twenty mile runs as I had just tackled the 5K that fall.)  Anytime I am fed up with the cold, I try to remember her.


----------



## SarahDisney

TCB in FLA said:


> Not sure where this came from in my head, but I applied for a slot in the United Airlines New York Half in March. @SarahDisney going to be asking you a ton of questions if it works out!



Yay!!! I hope you get in!!!


----------



## camaker

@LSUlakes, can you please add a late breaking race to the schedule for me?

Nov 17 - camaker - Holly Springs Half Marathon (NG/NA)

I’ve gone back and forth on whether to run this race and was waiting to see how Chicago and Tuna Run recovery went before committing.  Ultimately, the race ended up ticking several boxes that tipped me over into registering:


I’m going to treat this more as a supported training run for my upcoming 50k.  The ultra is on maritime trails and the half course features significant stretches of dirt and mulch trails

It gives me an opportunity to test out a couple of new fueling options without having to carry my own water
One of my goals for the year was to run my 20th half marathon. I’m sitting at 19 and this is the last feasible opportunity to get one in this year. The downside is that otherwise the WDW half would’ve been #20. Choices choices. 
I got a bib through a legal transfer for ~1/2 the current registration fee
Now I’m just hoping that the forecast of 35 degrees for the race start warms up 10-15 degrees!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Cold weather gear:

Short answer: Nothing special. I add/subtract layers as needed.

Detailed answer:

All my routes are multiple out and backs from where I park, so it's easy for me to ditch or add gear as I go.

Head gear: burglar hat, tech ear band and/or running hat. Unless it's really cold, the burglar hat/ear band never lasts more than a mile or so.

Top: I layer tech shirts, both long and short sleeve, and peel them off as I warm up. I have a running shell for wind and rain, but don't like it. It's too hot and allegedly water resistant and breathable, but seems to be neither.

Bottom: Either compression shorts alone or with tights/sweats/windpants over them. I really dislike running in long pants, so they rarely last the whole run. If it's really cold, I'll layer the pants. Sometimes I wear compression shorts, compression knee braces, and compression sleeves, so my legs are completely covered but it doesn't feel like I'm running in long pants. This is a REALLY good look as none of them (shorts, braces, sleeves) match.

Gloves: I have 2 pair of running gloves, Manzella Windstoppers and Saucony ones with a pull-out mitten part. If it's really cold, I'll add a pair of knit glove liners.

Socks: My regular brand of running socks, but in crew length rather than quarter length.


----------



## TheHamm

@michigandergirl i would love to hear about these new tights when you have a chance to test them out!  

I had more trouble with my legs than core last winter and am not sure how to address that other than double up on pants, which was uncomfortable.


----------



## avondale

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: For cold weather I normally wear in the 40's just capris and a 1/4 zip, nothing special.  In the 30's, I'll add a short sleeve or long sleeve tech shirt layer underneath the 1/4 zip and wear full length leggings, possibly fleece lined (both depending on where in the range of 30's it is and whether it's sunny or not).  If it's lower 30's, I'll usually start out with some Smartwool gloves, but quickly will take them off.   For 20's, short sleeve and long sleeve and jacket layer and fleece lined leggings.  Smartwool gloves and maybe a hat or ear warmers, but both may come off shortly into the run depending on wind and sunniness.  For teens, the gloves and hat may stay on the whole time.  I'll probably also add a buff and wear my Smartwool socks here too instead of just regular socks.  For single digits, the gloves and hat will definitely stay on the whole time.
> 
> I have a nice running jacket with some wind panels, but I gained too much weight and it doesn't fit now.  I need to get some new fleece lined leggings, as both of mine have inner thigh seam rips after a few years of wearing.  They are not very adequate though in the teens and single digits.  I definitely get cold butt and thighs.
> 
> I'm not much of a thicker sock person either... most of the time my regular socks are fine unless it's down into the teens or lower.
> 
> The hat and glove situation, I don't understand how people can wear those an entire run unless it's REALLY cold.  My hands and head start sweating like crazy shortly into the run and you'll hardly ever see me wearing my hat or gloves after the first mile unless it's < 20 or the wind chill is really brutal.
> 
> I have a pair of Yak Trax and also a pair of Stabilicers, but I don't like wearing either of them much.  They don't get much use even when it's snowy or icy.



I was going to write an answer, but my dressing levels are remarkably similar to yours, so I will quote you.     I agree with you about the thicker socks (don't wear them) and the hats/gloves (must be low-20s or windy for me to keep them on).  I got my first pair of microspikes last winter, and they were great.  We don't get a lot of snow that lasts around here, but I got good use out of them while visiting family in Michigan and NW Pennsylvania over the holidays.

One nice addition for really cold weather (say < 20 F) is a set of gloves that are fingerless, but have a mitten flap to go over them.  So you can pull the flap off and use your fingers or put the flap on and be warmer.  I actually wear these over some thin running gloves that have tech tips.  Pull the flap off, and be able to use your phone with the tech fingertips, or put the flap back and be extra warm.  

Last winter while visiting family in Michigan over Christmas, I did to a run at zero F.  Three layers on my torso, beanie, the two glove layers, but only one layer of non-fleece-lined tights and regular socks.  As long as I kept moving, I was fine.  I did learn about how fast my hydration vest straw freezes, and I had a nice ice beard, eyebrows, and eyelashes when I was done.  After that, nothing else has really worried me!

More recently, I have run three days in a row at about 43 F, but with other circumstances that meant totally different clothes.
43 F + sunny + very windy: tights and long sleeves, felt good
43 F + sunny + no wind: t-shirt, shorts, and arm sleeves that I took off after 1 mile, felt good
43 F + rain + night: tights, long sleeves, baseball cap = too cold


----------



## avondale

Has anyone had their electronics decide to change themselves when they get wet on a run?

This evening, running in the cold rain, my wet sleeve inadvertently kept touching the screen of my Vivoactive 3.  At first, it would just slide me out of the run display mode into watch mode.  But then about 2/3 of the way in, I check it and it has re-set the running mode to a different number of data display fields.  Most of the ones it decided to display were not ones that I wanted.  

My phone (Galaxy S8) likes to do this also in the rain or if I get soaked with sweat in the summer.  It will bounce around in my hydration vest pocket and decide to change things, even when it's locked.  The most common thing is to pause my music or send me forward/back on a sock.  Not a big deal.   It also likes to reply to any pop-up text messages with garbage, which is mildly amusing. But the next most common thing it likes to do is to turn off the bluetooth - much more annoying.

Last summer during one run in bright sunlight, my phone managed to turn its screen brightness down to the minimum.  This was a quite warm day (bright sunlight!) and a mixed tempo and T-pace run, and I was struggling.  I was hoping to pause to check in with my husband to give him an update (he knew I was having some trouble), but then I can't read the darn screen!  Of course, I could not remember where the brightness control was to try to reset it by guessing.  What a stupid problem.  I finally managed to find dark enough shade to barely be able to see the settings.  In retrospect, I laugh about it, but it was really frustrating at the time.

(My husband has the same phone and is much more of a guru with it...he says that even with the lock screen on, you can't turn off some of those adjustments.  Bummer.)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Sometimes I wear compression shorts, compression knee braces, and compression sleeves, so my legs are completely covered but it doesn't feel like I'm running in long pants. This is a REALLY good look as none of them (shorts, braces, sleeves) match.



This made me chuckle! I’d love to pass you on a running trail in the winter


----------



## Keels

avondale said:


> Has anyone had their electronics decide to change themselves when they get wet on a run?
> 
> This evening, running in the cold rain, my wet sleeve inadvertently kept touching the screen of my Vivoactive 3.  At first, it would just slide me out of the run display mode into watch mode.  But then about 2/3 of the way in, I check it and it has re-set the running mode to a different number of data display fields.  Most of the ones it decided to display were not ones that I wanted.
> 
> My phone (Galaxy S8) likes to do this also in the rain or if I get soaked with sweat in the summer.  It will bounce around in my hydration vest pocket and decide to change things, even when it's locked.  The most common thing is to pause my music or send me forward/back on a sock.  Not a big deal.   It also likes to reply to any pop-up text messages with garbage, which is mildly amusing. But the next most common thing it likes to do is to turn off the bluetooth - much more annoying.
> 
> Last summer during one run in bright sunlight, my phone managed to turn its screen brightness down to the minimum.  This was a quite warm day (bright sunlight!) and a mixed tempo and T-pace run, and I was struggling.  I was hoping to pause to check in with my husband to give him an update (he knew I was having some trouble), but then I can't read the darn screen!  Of course, I could not remember where the brightness control was to try to reset it by guessing.  What a stupid problem.  I finally managed to find dark enough shade to barely be able to see the settings.  In retrospect, I laugh about it, but it was really frustrating at the time.
> 
> (My husband has the same phone and is much more of a guru with it...he says that even with the lock screen on, you can't turn off some of those adjustments.  Bummer.)



I usually lock my watch screen after I start running. Yes, it's a PITA to unlock it to swipe through to what screen I want to see but it's a way smaller PITA than my watch deciding it wants to do whatever it wants to do.


----------



## IamTrike

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: Cold  add/subtract layers as needed.
> Sometimes I wear compression shorts, compression knee braces, and compression sleeves, so my legs are completely covered but it doesn't feel like I'm running in long pants. This is a REALLY good look as none of them (shorts, braces, sleeves) match.


. This is a post that really warrants pictures.  I’m imagining a harlequin runner.


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

Another Monterey Bay Half Marathon Weekend Report:

Smoke was blowing in from the Camp Fire in Paradise, CA (about 260 miles away from Monterey) all weekend. The air quality was deemed moderate on Saturday so the 3k and the 5k were held. The 5k was an out and back along Monterey Bay. The views were incredible and as @sourire reported, seals and whales were spotted in the bay! At the expo, it was announced that registration was way up this year-- I speculate that a lot of Northern Californians who would normally run the Super Heroes weekend at Disneyland went to Monterey instead (both races held on the same weekend in the past). Lots of parents with their kids were participating in these races!

On Saturday at approximately 6 pm, an e-mail was sent out from the race organizers announcing the cancellation of the half marathon on Sunday. Apparently, the air quality index was forecasted to reach the 150-200 range, which is deemed unhealthy. I was extremely disappointed-- my training hasn't been great this cycle but I was looking forward to running this beautiful course along the bay to the edge of the Pebble Beach resort. I immediately thought of all of you who had to experience the cancellation of the 2017 WDW half. On the e-mail announcement, we were notified that there would still be a party at the finish line on Sunday morning. We would receive our medals, our post-race food (which included bagels, cookies as big as your head, energy bars, bananas, and apples) including beer and minestrone soup. I had no qualms accepting the medal as I had put in the training for the race. Since the race was cancelled, my group drove out along the bay where the race was to be held and quite a few people were still running the course, many with their bibs on. It was announced at the party that all the food that was not passed out would be donated to the victims of the wildfires in Paradise, CA!

Overall, it was still a great weekend. The Monterey Bay area is absolutely gorgeous. It was great to meet @sourire and her husband before the 5k and hanging out in the corral with her before the start of the race.


----------



## JulieODC

Congrats to all the weekend racers!!

For cold weather, my favorite gear are my Skida hat and neck warmer. Though, I need to figure out how to do a hat with my aftershokz...

@LSUlakes - can you add a few races for me?

Nov 18 - JulieODC - Norwood Turkey Trot (4miler) (NG/NA)

Nov 23 - JulieODC - Richmond (VT) Turkey Trot (NG/NA)

Dec 01 - JulieODC - Hopkinton 10k (59:59/NA)


----------



## Waiting2goback

QOTD:  the weather dictates what I wear.  I have compression pants and some pull overs that are running specific.  I have a pair of running gloves at well.  So anything in the 30's and 40's will get this layer of clothes.  If it gets below 30 I add regular winter gloves, my hat that I got for running, and my Columbia windbreaker that I normally wear when I run in the rain.  I will run in the single digits if there is no snow or ice to contend with but once the ice starts I usually move inside on the treadmill.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## JulieODC

Help me spend $! Can I crowdsource a Garmin watch decision???

I’ve been using a Garmin vivosmart HR for every day use, and then put on a Garmin forerunner 230 for tracking my runs.

The vivosmart band just broke unexpectedly. I’ve had no issues with the forerunner, and it’s about 2 years old.

What do I replace the vivosmart with??

Do I go with something like a vivomove HR for everyday?

Or do I just go ahead and upgrade to a single watch with GPS and get the Vivoactive 3? Leaning this way because it’s only $36 more than the vivomove. Anyone have this and recommend it?


----------



## derekleigh

Trying to play a little catch-up here:

White Mountain Milers Half Results from 10-28-2018

1:55:29

Overall- 68 out of 190...
Gender - 46 out of 83
Age Division - 12 out of 20

Myles Standish 16.20 Relay from 11-11-2018

My time - 1:47:33 ~ 12.3 miles
Our Total Time - 2:40:58




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since most of us are experiencing at least some colder weather I thought we could discuss running clothes for the winter today. What items you find work well and others that don't?



Until it drops below 20 degrees, I wear shorts. Once below 20 degrees, long compression pants under shorts or sweat pants. For upper body I always were a short-sleeve tech until it dips below 20 degrees and once it does I switch to long-sleeve tech shirts. Always wear gloves and my all-reflective jacket. I have a breathable pullover mask and tech-style sweatshirt I start to wear when it gets below 20 degrees. A 2nd set of gloves and hand warms for REALLY cold days, like sub-zero temps. For short runs(3 miles or less) during sub-zero temps I may wear a cotton (!!!!) shirt to stay warm.

Oh yeah and Stabl-Icers for snowy/icy road conditions.


----------



## AFwifelife

JulieODC said:


> Help me spend $! Can I crowdsource a Garmin watch decision???
> 
> I’ve been using a Garmin vivosmart HR for every day use, and then put on a Garmin forerunner 230 for tracking my runs.
> 
> The vivosmart band just broke unexpectedly. I’ve had no issues with the forerunner, and it’s about 2 years old.
> 
> What do I replace the vivosmart with??
> 
> Do I go with something like a vivomove HR for everyday?
> 
> Or do I just go ahead and upgrade to a single watch with GPS and get the Vivoactive 3? Leaning this way because it’s only $36 more than the vivomove. Anyone have this and recommend it?




A few of us have the VA3 and I think it’s awesome. I moved up from a Fitbit Blaze so can’t comment on the different between the VA3 vs the 235. I do like having the everyday features though and it’s the watch I wear 99% of the time.


----------



## QueenFernando

I PR'd my 10k this weekend!  But.....  the race was about .2 mi short.  It's ok.  I still think I would have PR'd at 6.2.

How often does this happen?  A race not being measured correctly.  
As we came up to the finish I looked at my Garmin because we were doing intervals and noticed it looked off.  After the race we were chatting with a guy we talked to a lot on the course, and he mentioned it being short too.  When I checked my run in Garmin connect, sure enough, 6.03.  DH's watch said 6.02.  

@LSUlakes, can you please add Hot to Trot 10k (NG/NG) for me (11/22)?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JulieODC said:


> Congrats to all the weekend racers!!
> 
> For cold weather, my favorite gear are my Skida hat and neck warmer. Though, I need to figure out how to do a hat with my aftershokz...
> 
> @LSUlakes - can you add a few races for me?
> 
> Nov 18 - JulieODC - Norwood Turkey Trot (4miler) (NG/NA)
> 
> Nov 23 - JulieODC - Richmond (VT) Turkey Trot (NG/NA)
> 
> Dec 01 - JulieODC - Hopkinton 10k (59:59/NA)



It makes me so happy to see that you are feeling better and well enough for racing!!


----------



## AntimonyER

JulieODC said:


> Help me spend $! Can I crowdsource a Garmin watch decision???
> 
> I’ve been using a Garmin vivosmart HR for every day use, and then put on a Garmin forerunner 230 for tracking my runs.
> 
> The vivosmart band just broke unexpectedly. I’ve had no issues with the forerunner, and it’s about 2 years old.
> 
> What do I replace the vivosmart with??
> 
> Do I go with something like a vivomove HR for everyday?
> 
> Or do I just go ahead and upgrade to a single watch with GPS and get the Vivoactive 3? Leaning this way because it’s only $36 more than the vivomove. Anyone have this and recommend it?



I would say go for the single solution. I just bought a VA3 and am waiting for it to arrive myself. Can't give you any personal advice, but the reviews on it are pretty good, and most of the issues associated with early negative reviews have been remedied with updates since it released.


----------



## JulieODC

run.minnie.miles said:


> It makes me so happy to see that you are feeling better and well enough for racing!!



Thank you!! Me too!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For those with races either on marathon weekend or around the same time, how is training going for you so far?

ATTQOTD: It's not going well and I've made a huge mistake for signing up for the marathon. It's going to be fun, but brutal experience.


----------



## LSUlakes

Question for yall who ran the marathon last year. Can you tell me what corral you were in and what time you crossed the starting line? Ill ask here and the marathon thread. TIA.


----------



## kleph

AFwifelife said:


> A few of us have the VA3 and I think it’s awesome. I moved up from a Fitbit Blaze so can’t comment on the different between the VA3 vs the 235. I do like having the everyday features though and it’s the watch I wear 99% of the time.



i have the VA3 and i like it a great deal (with the exception of the elevation issue). it's a solid watch with plenty of features although the main one i require is the gps tracking. i also like that it has an understated look so i can wear it in a work setting. 

ATTQOTD: since my marathon in October i have really fallen off training. i've got time to get it together but, like you @LSUlakes, my goofy experience is likely to be slow and tough.


----------



## jennamfeo

Slogger said:


> It looks like so much fun.  We hope to be there in 2020.
> 
> So kind of you to "volunteer" to organize the disfam group!!!  I second the motion....all in FAVOR?!!!


Don't threaten me with a good time! I would absolutely help orchestrate the fun!


----------



## jmasgat

QueenFernando said:


> How often does this happen?  A race not being measured correctly.
> As we came up to the finish I looked at my Garmin because we were doing intervals and noticed it looked off.  After the race we were chatting with a guy we talked to a lot on the course, and he mentioned it being short too.  When I checked my run in Garmin connect, sure enough, 6.03.  DH's watch said 6.02.



More often than you might expect. I did a non-new race that tweaked the course and they put the turnaround cone for the half in the wrong spot. I was having a strong PR race and yet I crossed the finish line with a slower time than previously. Fortunately they did time adjustments.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m only doing the 10k on marathon weekend - so not formally training per se, as my regular mileage is putting me in range of the distance, and I’ve got no time goal.

Sorry you are feeling unpreprpared @LSUlakes - can you write out a revised plan that will make you feel better going into it?


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am training for the Kiawah Island Marathon on December 8th and will just maintain until Marathon Weekend. Training for Kiawah is going well so far, and if the rain would just go away it would be even better.



LSUlakes said:


> Question for yall who ran the marathon last year. Can you tell me what corral you were in and what time you crossed the starting line? Ill ask here and the marathon thread. TIA.



I was in corral B and according to my Garmin I crossed the start line at 5:44AM.


----------



## LSUlakes

JulieODC said:


> Sorry you are feeling unpreprpared @LSUlakes - can you write out a revised plan that will make you feel better going into it?



At this point my realistic goal is to finish, take a few character photos, maybe EE, and a adult beverage or two. Having fun is my goal, but hopefully in less than 5 hours. I dedicated this race to a family who lost their child, and thats the part thats eating me up. That I have not given my best to prepare bothers me. I have a revised plan thats going to be brutal and basically no taper at this point. I must finish this race and thats all it really comes down to.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

ATTQOTD: I signed up for Dopey challenge, Princess Challenge, and Kessel Run so far (plan on doing all challenges in 2019) and training is going well. tweaked my knee a while ago but 3 weeks of physical therapy took care of it. Did a mock Dopey this weekend and went up to 43 miles over the weekend with no injury. Feeling much better now and that I'm ready for Jan. I plan on doing one more mock Dopey run in December and just taking it easy besides that. Just hoping to stay away from any injuries until then.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: It has started to get cold here this week. I typically run cold so I tend to layer more than most people. 50*-55* I wear leggings and a short sleeve shirt. 40*-50* I will wear leggings and a long sleeve pullover. Below 40* but above freezing, I will wear fleece lined pants, long sleeve shirt, hat for my ears, and gloves. The gloves are old ones of my husbands. Most of the time, they end up in my pocket before the first mile. Below 30, fleeced lined pants, long sleeve pull over, northface jacket, and hats and gloves. I don't change my socks as my feet are always hot. I do have to say I love my new fleeced lined pants. I was actually able to find ones long enough to tuck into my shoes so my ankles are not cold. Now if only LL Bean would put them on sale.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those with races either on marathon weekend or around the same time, how is training going for you so far?


ATTQOTD: I am doing Goofy. Training is going well, although not as smoothly as the summer when I did a dry run through my training plan. I have had to move around many of my scheduled runs/distances and I have missed a few as well which did not happen over the summer.  

The bottom line is that this a tough time of year to get training runs in. And now we have holidays coming up and here in Hartford, CT we have 3-6 inches of snow forecasted for the weekend and alot of bad weather in the extended forecast. So, I am predicting more adjustments to my plan in the next two months. 

It is my first marathon so naturally I am nervous about the full distance, but I feel like I will be ready for that run. What is making me more nervous is doing it after doing 13.1 the day before and how sore I will be for the marathon. I sorta wish I just signed up for the marathon because that is really my goal: to complete a marathon.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those with races either on marathon weekend or around the same time, how is training going for you so far?


Well It has been 20 degrees this week so not so great. Hopefully as it warms back up to average temps it will get better. I just hate running in this cold weather.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I'm jealous of all of you going to marathon weekend. When I got home from W&D and saw that the 5 and 10k were open I almost went for it. But apparently I have to have a job if I want to do rD and the boss said no. Jerk.


----------



## Princess KP

LSUlakes said:


> Having fun is my goal


Mine too.


----------



## SarahDisney

JulieODC said:


> Help me spend $! Can I crowdsource a Garmin watch decision???
> 
> I’ve been using a Garmin vivosmart HR for every day use, and then put on a Garmin forerunner 230 for tracking my runs.
> 
> The vivosmart band just broke unexpectedly. I’ve had no issues with the forerunner, and it’s about 2 years old.
> 
> What do I replace the vivosmart with??
> 
> Do I go with something like a vivomove HR for everyday?
> 
> Or do I just go ahead and upgrade to a single watch with GPS and get the Vivoactive 3? Leaning this way because it’s only $36 more than the vivomove. Anyone have this and recommend it?



A few months ago I upgraded to the VA3 from the FR10 + Fitbit One (I kept wearing the Fitbit until it died, but I didnt replace it after it died). Other than the fact that it doesnt make any noises (it vibrates on alerts), I'm very happy with it and I definitely made the right decision upgrading. I especially like that all of my data is in garmin connect instead of being split between garmin and Fitbit, but you probably already had that with the vivosmart.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those with races either on marathon weekend or around the same time, how is training going for you so far?
> 
> ATTQOTD: It's not going well and I've made a huge mistake for signing up for the marathon. It's going to be fun, but brutal experience.



I also think I made a mistake signing up. Not that my training is going particularly badly, I just dont think a marathon is for me. Oh well.
I hope things start to improve for you on the training front, @LSUlakes!



Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm jealous of all of you going to marathon weekend. When I got home from W&D and saw that the 5 and 10k were open I almost went for it. But apparently I have to have a job if I want to do rD and the boss said no. Jerk.



Stupid boss.


----------



## avondale

JulieODC said:


> Help me spend $! Can I crowdsource a Garmin watch decision???
> 
> I’ve been using a Garmin vivosmart HR for every day use, and then put on a Garmin forerunner 230 for tracking my runs.
> 
> The vivosmart band just broke unexpectedly. I’ve had no issues with the forerunner, and it’s about 2 years old.
> 
> What do I replace the vivosmart with??
> 
> Do I go with something like a vivomove HR for everyday?
> 
> Or do I just go ahead and upgrade to a single watch with GPS and get the Vivoactive 3? Leaning this way because it’s only $36 more than the vivomove. Anyone have this and recommend it?



I got the VA3 this summer.  I previously had a Garmin Forerunner 235.  I don't know what the Vivomove is like.

I like the VA3 overall.  Like the touchscreen and it has the running and daily functionality that I want.  It is a bit smaller (both width and thickness) than the FR 235.  The options for colors are better, IMHO.

As I've been complaining about lately, the elevation measurements are fictitious.  Someone linked a possible fix for this, but I haven't tried it yet.  To me, it's annoying but not a deal-breaker.  From what I can tell, the HR and GPS mapping functionality are on par with other Garmin devices.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Marathon training is going well. The surprise half PR Saturday was a major confidence boost. I did 4 on Sunday and 5 yesterday with no issues, so I really feel like my training is paying off. I used to never run back to backs, now it’s very comfortable and I feel weird taking today off! I started week 8 of my 16 week plan yesterday. This is a down week (24 miles for the week), but next week will be my first time in unfamiliar territory- 15 miles in one run! I’m excited to knock out these long runs and hopefully I’ll stay healthy.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
I am running the marathon (my first!) and so far training is going well! I am using Higdon's Novice 1 plan and I feel like it's building my fitness well. 
I am getting nervous because it seems like everyone around me is getting sick! Ugh! I will be obsessively washing my hands for the next 2 months!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

run.minnie.miles said:


> This made me chuckle! I’d love to pass you on a running trail in the winter





IamTrike said:


> This is a post that really warrants pictures. I’m imagining a harlequin runner.



I'll post a selfie next time I suit up. 'Harlequin runner' is pretty accurate.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Training is going fine. My half marathon this past weekend was a big confidence booster for me. Big time miles are starting to happen with my plan this week so we’d shall see. I feel like I won’t be as prepared as I was for Dopey last year but I think I will be fine. Plus I’m all about stopping for photos and enjoying myself this marathon weekend. 

@LSUlakes - I was in Corral D and I started by 5:50am. Big fan of the mini corrals.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since most of us are experiencing at least some colder weather I thought we could discuss running clothes for the winter today. What items you find work well and others that don't?


*ATTQOTD: *So, um, we've had forecasts for record-setting heat here the past week+.  But I believe it _will_ cool down eventually, so I'll play along! Caveat: "cold" = temps below 50 here in west-central FL, but has been known to get into wind chills in the teens-twenties.
After the frigid temps of WDW Marathon weekend this January, I got some Serious Winter Running Gear and was very glad I did when, a few weeks later, it got just as cold again. My favorite items were:

Toasty Tights from Skirt Sports: the tights are thick all over, but also have flannel panels across the rear and quads and made cold, windy nighttime runs sooo much more comfortable!

Wonder Wool jacket from Skirt Sports: Wool has long been my go-to for winter warmth (I grew up in WNY), but this was my first non-sock wool running item - it's amazing! Kept me warm without making me sweat like polyester fleece does. So lightweight, too, and breathable.

I wear SmartWool socks year-round: they keep my feet comfortable in almost any temp (I have Raynaud's Syndrome and do need to use heat packs in my shoes while waiting for cold races to start. They stayed in my shoes until mile 5 of teh half this year, and I never took them out in the 5K or 10K lol!)

I bought a couple new winter beanie-type hats from Target. They're not running-specific, but if it's so cold I need a knit hat, it's too cold for me to even begin to sweat.

I have a few Buffs that I love to use as neck gaitors/ear covers.

My usual cheap, knit gloves weren't enough and I found myself wishing I had mittens, so I got a pair of those.

I have a stockpile of Mylar blankets and heat packs for fingers and toes, too. Laugh all you want at the Silly Floridian, but I moved to FL 25+ years ago because I was sick of being cold all the time!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those with races either on marathon weekend or around the same time, how is training going for you so far?


*ATTQOTD: *it's been okay - I've hit all my long runs, but have been dealing with some ankle issues that necessitated finding new shoes on the fly, which is always challenging for me. I wound up running W&D in a shoe I've never tried, straight out of the box - they were the only ones that felt comfortable, so I figured that was a good enough reason to give 'em a shot! I'm happy to say they WORKED, so hopefully I'll be okay from here on out.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those with races either on marathon weekend or around the same time, how is training going for you so far?



ATTQOTD: I've got a PoT 10k planned for end of the year.  Training was going okay until this week, when I suddenly can't run.  I'm downwind from the Camp Fire, air quality is fluctuating between 'unhealthy for people with respiratory issues' and 'unhealthy for everyone'.  I have asthma, so...I'm not running right now.


----------



## Bree

Help! I don’t know how to dress for this! I was expecting high 30’s low 40’s. Not this.


----------



## PrincessV

Bree said:


> Help! I don’t know how to dress for this! I was expecting high 30’s low 40’s. Not this.
> View attachment 364873


To run in, or merely to exist?! Either way, I'd be in about 10 layers, topped off with a down parka! And I'd still be cold.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I’ve been doing really well for the most part. Last week I was experiencing some major burn out but I’m feeling a bit better about everything this week. Even did my run today on the treadmill because of thunderstorms. Last week I’m pretty sure I would have just written it off. Trying to use the mileage to keep myself preoccupied until Christmas when we get DH back.


----------



## Miranda

avondale said:


> As I've been complaining about lately, the elevation measurements are fictitious.  Someone linked a possible fix for this, but I haven't tried it yet.  To me, it's annoying but not a deal-breaker.  From what I can tell, the HR and GPS mapping functionality are on par with other Garmin devices.


Hrm, I can't seem to find the link to a fix.  The I only know the way to manually fix each run after the fact.

I don't understand why it is always so far off... like why does it always need to be corrected?  What good is the barometric altimeter if you're always correcting it?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Good. I'm on week 17/18 of a 22 week marathon plan. I stuck with the plan exactly for the first 15 weeks or so. The last couple of weeks, as it's gotten colder and the miles have ramped up (this is peak week), I've slacked off a little. Don't get me wrong: I'm still hitting 35-45 miles a week, just not as many miles as in the plan. No injuries, feeling pretty good, did a 5K much faster than expected a month ago, so all is good.

I don't have a marathon scheduled and am following the plan only because I like being on a plan (DW, not so much). I'm still not sure what the end game is or what I'm going to do once the plan is over. I may have to send up the Badger (Blaser Coaching Services) Signal.  I'd like to set 5K/10K/HM PRs in the first quarter of next year.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: My last official event is a Half this weekend.  I am going to shut it down for December and give my body a rest.   

I wish I was signed up for WDW weekend.   Even if I didn't have time to train properly, it would still be magical and fun!


----------



## Slogger

Anyone having issues with Strava lately?  My computer and iphone are both giving me " forbidden" error messages when I try to upload a run.


----------



## Jules76126

Bree said:


> Help! I don’t know how to dress for this! I was expecting high 30’s low 40’s. Not this.
> View attachment 364873



Yes Winter seems to have arrived in NE. Yesterday was 28* when I went outside for my run. I wore fleece lined pants, hat, gloves, long sleeve pullover and my northface jacket and was fine. Gloves came off before the first mile and I was slightly warm with the jacket. Once you get moving, its not too bad. My ears get cold so I always wear a hat or headband below 40*. Just don't think about how cold it will be. Also if you can wait till 9 or 10 am it feels much warmer, but don't recommend waiting too late as the sun sets early here. I looked outside yesterday at 3pm and was like why it is getting dark? Oh right DST


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: I’m feeling behind on my training for my first Dopey but my coach doesn’t seem to be concerned. I’m guessing he’s helped enough folks with a break in training through to the finish. I missed about four weeks of any running after I twisted *both* ankles while on a Disney Cruise in early October, and I’m just back to any type of distance. My right ankle is still giving me issues, so I’m forced to run flat and ankle-friendly (so ... basically boring). I’m primarily a trail runner and I never realized how much of my love of running is really a love our mountains until I’m away from them for a couple of months.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Training for Marathon Weekend thus far has been more about recovery from recent races and bridging and increasing fitness for a December race.  After the Tuna Run relay a few weeks ago, I went through a down period where my motivation really suffered and I had a hard job motivating myself to get back out there.  The time change and descent of darkness on all of my weekday training runs certainly played into it, as well.  Due to that and life last week's four runs got compressed into Thursday-Sunday with no rest days.  Rather than wearing me down, it has re-energized me.  I'm feeling a lot more enthusiastic now.  I think running a 10 miler at long run pacing had a lot to do with it.  In some ways those intermediate to faster paced runs are more enjoyable than the slow easy endurance builders.  Now it's on to surviving my race on Dec 15th and then I'll worry about bridging into Marathon Weekend from there.


----------



## jennamfeo

Whew, what a weekend. I am working on my race re-cap for the Rock N Roll Vegas Half. But until then, let me catch up.

Cold weather: I'm cold once the weather gets below 75 but whatever. I run hot so I don't usually add long sleeves or tights until it's about 60 and below here. Some mornings during the winter will be in the 40s so I will add a jacket, gloves, and a beanie.

Training: Dopey training is going great! I mean kind of. Last week the wind kind of affected my paces so that sucked but at this rate, as long as I am getting the mileage in, I feel like I am on track.

Races: Loved all the re-caps going on! Congrats to everyone!

Some little things from my race this weekend: Night races are so much harder for me. @sourire as I was standing in the corral, my friend told me that Monterey Half was cancelled due to air quality and I immediately thought of you and was super bummed! I may have pissed off some running "influencers" during the race. And omg if RnR could have *not* put out that cold weather slash wind advisory that would have been greeeaaaat.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those with races either on marathon weekend or around the same time, how is training going for you so far?
> 
> ATTQOTD: It's not going well and I've made a huge mistake for signing up for the marathon. It's going to be fun, but brutal experience.


What has been your longest run recently?  You still have plenty of time to prepare, not for a PR, but just to make your race not quite the suffer fest.  I think if you can get to a long run of 16 or 18 miles two weeks out, you will be ok. 

I am in an odd place, coming off 2 fall marathons.  Right now, it is more about healing the stuff that hurts and maintaining fitness.  I will probably move to training mode after Thanksgiving.


----------



## mtnmjd

ATTQOTD: My training for my first Dopey is going well. I've had no issues hitting the mileage and have been relatively healthy. Just did 9.5 on Saturday and 20 on Sunday (my 20 mile run was from the LI Sound on the north shore of Long Island clear across the island to the Atlantic Ocean, an interesting map on my runkeeper but a really boring run). 
All my long runs look to be lining up on weekends where I don't have any plans or kids sporting events so I got that going for me. Although my last long run falls on the weekend before Christmas so I need to make sure all my shopping is done the previous weekend.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those with races either on marathon weekend or around the same time, how is training going for you so far?



I _think_ I have been doing well, but anticipate it is all going to trash shortly.  I got in several 7-9 mile runs and one 10 miler.  I leave for vacation Saturday and I really do not know how much running there can be as the internet has been lax on info on Kauai so I am hoping to at least get in a 5 mile run or 3!  Then work trips, and Christmas obligations limit December running leading me to fear I have peaked in training.  I am debating if the sunday before the half is too late for a long run, but I am praying for good weather to get in another 10 miler.  I think I _can_ do the half, and as a first race at distance it is a PR, so I am trying to feel good about that part, even if I know I will likely not get in the training I had hoped for when I signed up.



Bree said:


> Help! I don’t know how to dress for this! I was expecting high 30’s low 40’s. Not this.
> View attachment 364873


I would probably skip the cold sunny day, and just run in the snow if you can do so and still be visible to vehicles and off the road. If you have a light weight rain jacket you could also use that over the top for wind protection. 
I ran at lunch today, 31 with a 'real feel' of 22 - it was quite windy, overcast, and snowing.  I only regretted not wearing glasses as snow kept getting in my eyes, but it was so overcast when I went out I did not even think about them.  I wore normal socks, fleece tights (no fancy wind panels) that did not quite meet my socks, a short sleeve tech shirt, a long sleeve slightly heavier (but not fleece and not my heaviest) tech top, gloves, a buff on my neck, and a hat (trail heads pony tail hat, not that heavy).  I would have liked taller socks and decided I will likely invest in a mock turtle neck (I was thinking off all those complaining about the obnoxious race shirts a few weeks ago!), but I was fine after the first mile and when not taking 20mph winds to the face.


----------



## kleph

AFwifelife said:


> A few of us have the VA3 and I think it’s awesome. I moved up from a Fitbit Blaze so can’t comment on the different between the VA3 vs the 235. I do like having the everyday features though and it’s the watch I wear 99% of the time.





avondale said:


> I got the VA3 this summer.  I previously had a Garmin Forerunner 235.  I don't know what the Vivomove is like.
> 
> I like the VA3 overall.  Like the touchscreen and it has the running and daily functionality that I want.  It is a bit smaller (both width and thickness) than the FR 235.  The options for colors are better, IMHO.
> 
> As I've been complaining about lately, the elevation measurements are fictitious.  Someone linked a possible fix for this, but I haven't tried it yet.  To me, it's annoying but not a deal-breaker.  From what I can tell, the HR and GPS mapping functionality are on par with other Garmin devices.





Miranda said:


> Hrm, I can't seem to find the link to a fix.  The I only know the way to manually fix each run after the fact.
> 
> I don't understand why it is always so far off... like why does it always need to be corrected?  What good is the barometric altimeter if you're always correcting it?



here is the link: https://support.garmin.com/en-US/?faq=R4I5hFFcUk8gJPC4zi0Xv6

it is my understanding that the VA3 does not have a setting that will do this automatically. you have to do it manually for each workout. there is also a correction option for individual workouts in strava.


----------



## cavepig

Cold Weather - I bought some new gear & already had to use it since we hit the teens already, brrrr! And add wind, sucks!

I bought a pair of Skirt Sports Toasty Tights.  I've done a few runs in them with the frigid temps & wind and they have been pretty great.  My thighs & butt didn't fall off.
I bought a new pair of Thinsulate mittens, game changer for my hands.
I just got in a pair of the nuwool Injinji toe socks, I hope they'll be warmer.


ATTQOTD - - Goofy Training is going well.  My long run last week I wanted 15, but it was so cold I cut it at 12.  Hopefully, with it a little warmer and a change of days for it I can get the 15 this week.  I feel like it's that time of year, where I get in what I can and just go with the weather as I don't treadmill. 

Anyone feeling off on training, you've got 2 months, you can totally get some runs in to build up.   Don't feel discouraged.   You're going to have a super magical time.


----------



## huskies90

mtnmjd said:


> ATTQOTD: My 20 mile run was from the LI Sound on the north shore of Long Island clear across the island to the Atlantic Ocean, an interesting map on my runkeeper but a really boring run.


Actually, this sounds like a really cool run. Can I ask from which town to which town did you run? And how did you deal with all the Long Island traffic? Were you on the main roads or did you find a good back road way to get across the island?


----------



## AFwifelife

I have zero need for Toasty Tights but I want them now lol.


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> What has been your longest run recently?  You still have plenty of time to prepare, not for a PR, but just to make your race not quite the suffer fest.  I think if you can get to a long run of 16 or 18 miles two weeks out, you will be ok.
> 
> I am in an odd place, coming off 2 fall marathons.  Right now, it is more about healing the stuff that hurts and maintaining fitness.  I will probably move to training mode after Thanksgiving.



My last two long runs are 14 on 10/20 and 10.5 on 10/28.

My super dumb aggressive attempt to salvage the race, long runs are as below:
Date   - LR - MPW
11/17 - 12 - 23
11/24 - 15 - 31
12/01 - 17 - 35
12/08 - 20 - 36
12/15 - 15 - 34
12/22 - 20 - 40
12/29 - 16 - 36
01/05 - 12 - 28
01/13 - 26.2 - 41

So maybe a little bit of a tapper, but IMO by the time I get there, those run will just start to get to the point where I feel comfortable. I also imagine that these long runs will have some walking involved in them, but the time on my feet and the moral boost I will get I think will help. I am open to ideas at this point from anyone who would like to offer it. This week is 3 tonight, 5 tomorrow, another 3 Thursday and 12 on Saturday. Next week i'll go to 5 days of running.


----------



## Miranda

kleph said:


> here is the link: https://support.garmin.com/en-US/?faq=R4I5hFFcUk8gJPC4zi0Xv6
> 
> it is my understanding that the VA3 does not have a setting that will do this automatically. you have to do it manually for each workout. there is also a correction option for individual workouts in strava.


Oh yes, I misunderstood and thought that there was a permanent setting for it.  That is how I have been doing it (from Strava, because it uploads there like 1 second after I save the activity so I'd never fix it in Garmin before that happened  )


----------



## PkbaughAR

ATTWOTD: Cold-I ran my first cold training run in “feels like” 26 degrees last Saturday. The best advice I got from a fellow runner was the neck gaiter to breathe into for the first few miles, warming the air before it hit my lungs. I also wore long base layer tights and smart wool socks, a tech long sleeve shirt and a wind breaking jacket which was mostly unzipped after the first mile. I have Aftershokz headphones and a knit beanie that I got at a race worked great without putting too much pressure on my ears and messing up my headphones!

I have been reading everyone’s responses very closely though because I fear that we will have a much colder than normal winter in AR. 

ATTQOTD: Training- I am not currently training for a January race. Focused on my first half on December 2nd-Palm Beach marathon weekend. Training has been going great for that though thanks to @DopeyBadger! I expect to go right into a plan for the SW Rival Challenge in April.


----------



## JulieODC

Thanks to all for the Garmin input - my new VA3 is waiting to be picked up at my local Target after work today!


----------



## Miranda

I ran outside yesterday finally for the first time in 3 months!  Man am I sore... I have been so spoiled on those soft OTF treadmills for 3 months.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> My last two long runs are 14 on 10/20 and 10.5 on 10/28.
> 
> My super dumb aggressive attempt to salvage the race, long runs are as below:
> Date   - LR - MPW
> 11/17 - 12 - 23
> 11/24 - 15 - 31
> 12/01 - 17 - 35
> 12/08 - 20 - 36
> 12/15 - 15 - 34
> 12/22 - 20 - 40
> 12/29 - 16 - 36
> 01/05 - 12 - 28
> 01/13 - 26.2 - 41
> 
> So maybe a little bit of a tapper, but IMO by the time I get there, those run will just start to get to the point where I feel comfortable. I also imagine that these long runs will have some walking involved in them, but the time on my feet and the moral boost I will get I think will help. I am open to ideas at this point from anyone who would like to offer it. This week is 3 tonight, 5 tomorrow, another 3 Thursday and 12 on Saturday. Next week i'll go to 5 days of running.



Can you increase the length of your midweek runs?  Your LR is almost 50% of your MPW--try to keep it around 25-30%.  I would up the weekday runs and keep it to 4 days/week before moving to 5 days.  The 3 mile runs--any speed work involved or just getting mileage?  If you are just racking up mileage, make those 6-8 miles (maybe not immediately, but soon).  If you can, cross train 2 days/week.  Bike (indoor or out), elliptical, strength training, whatever floats your boat.

Again, it may not be the training cycle you envisioned, but all hope is not lost.  I would probably cut out one of the 20 milers for fear of injury or burn out before race day. Or just run for time and when you hit that, stop running--I try not to go over 2.5 hours. I think 12 the week before sounds like a good plan (12-14 seems to be my magic number).


----------



## Chaitali

My training is going ok.  I'm doing a Dopey Badger plan and it's different than the traditional plans.  The long runs don't go that long and I'm a bit worried about that but I have faith   I had an 8 miler a couple weeks ago that felt like the perfect run and that I could keep going forever.  I had to skip my 9 miler this past weekend though because I had some foot/ankle pain and it felt safer to give them a couple extra days of rest.  They feel ok today and I'm planning on trying a run this evening.


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> Can you increase the length of your midweek runs?  Your LR is almost 50% of your MPW--try to keep it around 25-30%.  I would up the weekday runs and keep it to 4 days/week before moving to 5 days.  The 3 mile runs--any speed work involved or just getting mileage?  If you are just racking up mileage, make those 6-8 miles (maybe not immediately, but soon).  If you can, cross train 2 days/week.  Bike (indoor or out), elliptical, strength training, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Again, it may not be the training cycle you envisioned, but all hope is not lost.  I would probably cut out one of the 20 milers for fear of injury or burn out before race day. Or just run for time and when you hit that, stop running--I try not to go over 2.5 hours. I think 12 the week before sounds like a good plan (12-14 seems to be my magic number).



Time is a limiting factor on the weekdays so some of the reasoning for 5 days over 4 is just to put in miles. I'm not planning on legitimate speed work because I am increasing mileage and I figure speed work outs will only increase the odds of injury. I think you are right about the two 20 milers so i revised as below:

Date - LR 
11/17 - 12 
11/24 - 14 
12/01 - 16 
12/08 - 18 
12/15 - 15 
12/22 - 20 
12/29 - 16
01/05 - 12 
01/13 - 26.2 

Working on adjusting MPW, but the 20 miler week will probably be a 50/50 ish split. Holidays and travel are another issue I have to deal with. I am going to try to do as much as I can though.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

avondale said:


> Has anyone had their electronics decide to change themselves when they get wet on a run?


Not due to rain, but my phone somehow managed to cancel one of my fast pass reservations during the Dark Side Half this year.  Fortunately, guest services at the park in question was able to restore it.  If this happens to you, notify guest services as soon as you find out and know what your reservations are.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those with races either on marathon weekend or around the same time, how is training going for you so far?
> 
> ATTQOTD: It's not going well and I've made a huge mistake for signing up for the marathon. It's going to be fun, but brutal experience.


It's going. I'm getting the runs in, but something just feels off.  



SarahDisney said:


> I also think I made a mistake signing up. Not that my training is going particularly badly, I just dont think a marathon is for me. Oh well.


I'm feeling the same way right now.  I alternate between telling myself that I only have to finish the marathon once and wondering what I got myself into.  



Kazrak said:


> ATTQOTD: I've got a PoT 10k planned for end of the year.  Training was going okay until this week, when I suddenly can't run.  I'm downwind from the Camp Fire, air quality is fluctuating between 'unhealthy for people with respiratory issues' and 'unhealthy for everyone'.  I have asthma, so...I'm not running right now.


Yeah, the fires are definitely having an impact.  So much worse for those who have lost anything, if not everything.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> At this point my realistic goal is to finish, take a few character photos, maybe EE, and a adult beverage or two. Having fun is my goal, but hopefully in less than 5 hours.



Does it help your situation if you leave out this part 'but hopefully in less than 5 hours'?

Honestly, that seems like a stretch, give the other data you've provided.


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> Figured out what the issue was. When I changed up my resort only reservation to a ticketless package to add the dining plan I had to do so by calling it in. The cast member at that time put Jr at the end of my last name, which is something I've never done on my own bookings. So when I put just my last name with my confirmation number that wouldn't work. Added Jr and all the world was right. Beside that, Nearly every day went as planned except one because I was not able to get a early FP for Slinky Dog. Overall a good morning with a minor delay.


Same type of problem here! We are staying at Shades of Green for the first time in January and had to call WDW to link the reservation. The CM could not find any reservation even with the last name and reservation number! After searching for half an hour or so, she added the III'd to DH's name and it popped right up and got linked. Then when we came home from W&D, the SoG reservation had disappeared from MDE for some reason. I called to re-link it and when she couldn't find it, I told the CM to look under the III and she told me, "Oh, that won't make a difference. We don't include suffixes." Eventually, when she couldn't find it, she added the III and got it linked back just in time for me to choose my FP+. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since most of us are experiencing at least some colder weather I thought we could discuss running clothes for the winter today. What items you find work well and others that don't?


I am very cold-natured! Under 45 and I am pulling out tights, long sleeves and possibly a jacket, thicker Thorlo socks, gloves, and beanie or at least something for my ears. My legs never get truly hot except in 80+ weather. If it is a long training run and it starts to warm up, the gloves are the first thing to go into a pocket, then the jacket gets unzipped and eventually left back at home or in the car, depending on where I'm running laps, and the long sleeves get pushed up after a few more miles. The ear protection stays on if there is a cold wind because, for some reason, I get an awful stabbing pain in the eardrums if it gets cold. And I live in north Georgia-- I would probably hibernate for the entire winter if I lived in a truly cold climate!


----------



## TheHamm

PkbaughAR said:


> I have been reading everyone’s responses very closely though because I fear that we will have a much colder than normal winter in AR.


I keep seeing reports of it being a colder than usual winter and am a bit worried myself.

I was waiting to see if anyone would comment on doubling up on pants- my attempt last winter went poorly as I did not have a more loose pair, or a full face covering. It is nowhere near cold enough for that now, but I fear it is closer than I want to think about.


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Does it help your situation if you leave out this part 'but hopefully in less than 5 hours'?
> 
> Honestly, that seems like a stretch, give the other data you've provided.



Agreed. @LSUlakes, you should remove any sort of a time goal from your mind and switch to "having fun" goals instead. Having a time in the back of your mind is only going to make you feel pressure on race day, which could lead to you pushing too hard and getting hurt. Much better to focus on ways to have fun and enjoy yourself and the day. Here are some ideas to get you started...

- high five a cheering kid as often as possible
- punch the ubiquitous "tap here for power" sign each time you see it
- have a drink at Thirsty River while waiting to ride EE
- ride EE
- lay down with the gravediggers
- take a picture at every mile marker
- buy a pretzel in Germany
- cross the finish line with a margarita in hand
- thank each and every volunteer you interact with
- take some candy from the strangers
- wear a sparkle skirt like @CheapRunnerMike and I do and enjoy the comments you get while doing so
- enjoy the fact you're out there having fun and being physical, something far too many people are unable to do


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD winter gear: For sub freezing temperatures I wear 

SmartWool long socks instead of very thin socks, 
Long pants, sometimes with fllece inside instead of capris,
Long sleeves shirt and other layers instead of tank top,
Head band to cover my ears or beanie if it is really cold,
Gloves going from cheap 1$ ones to a bit thicker if really really cold,
5$ neck warmer that I can pull over my face if need be,
Yak Tracks Running over my older running shoes if it is really covered in ice,
An ice cream cone if there is a snow storm and I am hot from running!
I am considering getting pants with wind cutting pannels, full face mask (although I tried some in a store and was not thrilled) and more long socks (especially since my DD discovered how comfy mine are when she borrowed them at Halloween).

ATTQOTD training: Just finished my last race of 2018. Will start a new training cycle to maintain my base and signed up for the Hypothermic Half in February to encourage myself.


----------



## kleph

Miranda said:


> Oh yes, I misunderstood and thought that there was a permanent setting for it.  That is how I have been doing it (from Strava, because it uploads there like 1 second after I save the activity so I'd never fix it in Garmin before that happened  )



yeah. that's the routine. but i really must emphasize, this is the only real issue i have with this device. it performs well under pretty much all the conditions i have put it. there is a lot of options in the workouts for pretty much all but the most advanced runners. and, as i mentioned before, the look of it is understated so it goes well in casual or professional situations.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those with races either on marathon weekend or around the same time, how is training going for you so far?


I am training for the marathon, my first. So far so good! 

Just over a week ago I ran my longest run ever, 15 miles. I am not going to pretend it went perfectly, but... I did it! I had just returned from a week and a half in Orlando and don't think my legs and feet had fully recovered yet. I also felt like I should have gone just a little bit slower, considering I was looking at almost 3 full hours of running. 

Next Sunday I am scheduled for 17 miles. I am looking at this as another chance to get this right!


----------



## Baloo in MI

I hope that everyone is doing well.  My apologies for dropping off the thread for awhile.  I think it has been about 6 weeks.  As I shared (at nausium) I have been recovering from ankle surgery and I just need to step back from the tread, stupid i know but it was hard to not be able to particpate in the conversations.  But the good news I lost the cast and then the boot and am now in a sleeve.  On Monday I passed my tests and got the go ahead to begin full (but very slow) activity again.  So as I do PT I am allowed to start “running” again.  It is in quotes because for now, and for awhile, running means walking.  But today I went out and walked a mile!  I have to say it was just awesome to put on running gear, put in a running podcast and head out the door.  Even though it is only 35 degrees and snowing, I loved every second of it!

Most ironic is that it was a slip in the snow that started this whole mess last February.  Then my first outing, yep in the snow...  Of course I am moving so slow that the chance of another slip are extremely remote.  

I hope that training for WDW Weekend and other races Is rolling for everyone!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Agreed. @LSUlakes, you should remove any sort of a time goal from your mind and switch to "having fun" goals instead. Having a time in the back of your mind is only going to make you feel pressure on race day, which could lead to you pushing too hard and getting hurt. Much better to focus on ways to have fun and enjoy yourself and the day. Here are some ideas to get you started...
> 
> - high five a cheering kid as often as possible
> - punch the ubiquitous "tap here for power" sign each time you see it
> - have a drink at Thirsty River while waiting to ride EE
> - ride EE
> - lay down with the gravediggers
> - take a picture at every mile marker
> - buy a pretzel in Germany
> - cross the finish line with a margarita in hand
> - thank each and every volunteer you interact with
> - take some candy from the strangers
> - wear a sparkle skirt like @CheapRunnerMike and I do and enjoy the comments you get while doing so
> - enjoy the fact you're out there having fun and being physical, something far too many people are unable to do



To kind of echo what others said, @LSUlakes - I'm sure your wife and kiddos would rather have you be 45-60 minutes later than when they were expecting then for you to push too hard, get hurt and be completely useless not ONLY for the rest of your vacation but when you get home as well. 

In the grand scheme of things, it's just an extra hour - it's not the end of the world. And when you come in faster? They'll be impressed and excited!


----------



## rteetz

I never try for a time goal at Disney races. I invest way too much money into them to not have fun and enjoy them. Everyone deserves to have fun at Disney races.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I never try for a time goal at Disney races. I invest way too much money into them to not have fun and enjoy them. *Everyone deserves to have fun at Disney races.*



Careful with blanket statements like that. First it was "everyone deserves a medal," and now this? How long before someone sues for not having fun?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Careful with blanket statements like that. First it was "everyone deserves a medal," and now this? How long before someone sues for not having fun?



I'm pretty sure I've got three Marathons of un-fun that I'm sure some lawyer would be willing to take the case on. 

OK, the first one was fine - I'll just sue you. The other two? Definitely gonna blame RD.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those with races either on marathon weekend or around the same time, how is training going for you so far?
> 
> ATTQOTD: It's not going well and I've made a huge mistake for signing up for the marathon. It's going to be fun, but brutal experience.



Let me ease your mind a bit my friend, while I embarrass myself.  I did the marathon this past year and the longest run I had in training was....8 miles.  That's the embarrassing part.  I know better than that but the ankle pain was in my head until November when I finally got an MRI to confirm the surgery went as expected and it was OK to run.  You don't even want to know how bad my training was for that race.  Now that part that will ease your mind.  I finished.  My time was a little over 6 hours.  I ended up having to walk the last 3 miles in tears because I was in so much pain and so pissed at myself,  it I finished.  So your training is way better than mine so far and your proposed schedule will get you through fine if you stick to it.  Just go and have fun.  And keep in mine one thing, you have dedicated this race to someone, most people don't ever even attempt to run a full marathon so if you finish in 4 hours, 5 hours, or 6 hours you still finished and it is ALWAYS something to be proud of.  

I may have been in pain for the race but I went back to my room, showered, and me and my girlfriend headed to AK so the pain couldn't have been that bad.  



LSUlakes said:


> Question for yall who ran the marathon last year. Can you tell me what corral you were in and what time you crossed the starting line? Ill ask here and the marathon thread. TIA.



I was in G and I think we crossed around 6 if I remember correctly.  



huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: I am doing Goofy. Training is going well, although not as smoothly as the summer when I did a dry run through my training plan. I have had to move around many of my scheduled runs/distances and I have missed a few as well which did not happen over the summer.
> 
> The bottom line is that this a tough time of year to get training runs in. And now we have holidays coming up and here in Hartford, CT we have 3-6 inches of snow forecasted for the weekend and alot of bad weather in the extended forecast. So, I am predicting more adjustments to my plan in the next two months.
> 
> It is my first marathon so naturally I am nervous about the full distance, but I feel like I will be ready for that run. What is making me more nervous is doing it after doing 13.1 the day before and how sore I will be for the marathon. I sorta wish I just signed up for the marathon because that is really my goal: to complete a marathon.



If you are running for time in the 1/2 you may be sore. If you are running for fun, which you should be, you will be fine.  Don't worry, just relax and have fun.  Wait until you cross the finishline of your first full at WDW and change your life.  All the pain and soreness will disappear immediately, well, until Monday at least.  



Baloo in MI said:


> I hope that everyone is doing well.  My apologies for dropping off the thread for awhile.  I think it has been about 6 weeks.  As I shared (at nausium) I have been recovering from ankle surgery and I just need to step back from the tread, stupid i know but it was hard to not be able to particpate in the conversations.  But the good news I lost the cast and then the boot and am now in a sleeve.  On Monday I passed my tests and got the go ahead to begin full (but very slow) activity again.  So as I do PT I am allowed to start “running” again.  It is in quotes because for now, and for awhile, running means walking.  But today I went out and walked a mile!  I have to say it was just awesome to put on running gear, put in a running podcast and head out the door.  Even though it is only 35 degrees and snowing, I loved every second of it!
> 
> Most ironic is that it was a slip in the snow that started this whole mess last February.  Then my first outing, yep in the snow...  Of course I am moving so slow that the chance of another slip are extremely remote.
> 
> I hope that training for WDW Weekend and other races Is rolling for everyone!



I am glad you are able to resume full activity again.  I remember that day clearly too.  My advice to you now would be, take it slow.  It's going to hurt initially when you start running.  Try to warm up before you run and do your stretching when you're done.  And don't be alarmed if your ankle hurts.  My ankle still hurts and we are almost 2 1/2 years post surgery.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Fitting given the topic today.  Marathons aren't easy but running one at WDW is always fun and always making memories.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

@LSUlakes - last year my husband had a goal of a sub 5 hour marathon but was undertrained due to switching jobs and working in retail management at the holidays makes long runs almost impossible

He finished over 5 hours and in pain. We were able to move our dining reservation to later so he could clean up and nap. 

Please look at your plans post marathon and be willing to adjust accordingly.  If that means your wife takes the kids and you stay in the room, that’s ok.  There will be more chances to spend time with them.  Don’t end up injured.


----------



## TheHamm

FFigawi said:


> - high five a cheering kid as often as possible
> - punch the ubiquitous "tap here for power" sign each time you see it
> - have a drink at Thirsty River while waiting to ride EE
> - ride EE
> - lay down with the gravediggers
> - take a picture at every mile marker
> - buy a pretzel in Germany
> - cross the finish line with a margarita in hand
> - thank each and every volunteer you interact with
> - take some candy from the strangers
> - wear a sparkle skirt like @CheapRunnerMike and I do and enjoy the comments you get while doing so
> - enjoy the fact you're out there having fun and being physical, something far too many people are unable to do



I would love to see more of these non-time goals!
It is my first half, and like many, training is not what I would like it to be making the goal finish and have fun.


----------



## IamTrike

TheHamm said:


> I would love to see more of these non-time goals!
> It is my first half, and like many, training is not what I would like it to be making the goal finish and have fun.



Dress up in a costume or something crazy.
Take selfies with CMs, choirs and Band people.
 
Take fun selfies at mile markers.


----------



## LSUlakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Does it help your situation if you leave out this part 'but hopefully in less than 5 hours'?
> 
> Honestly, that seems like a stretch, give the other data you've provided.



This is going to sound crazy, but I have to set some sort of time goal. It's just my personality to have a goal as part of the plan. For running a duration is always the goal. Now I do not always meet or exceed those goals which I am ok with, but I gotta throw a number out there. As I get some miles in I will no doubt adjust that goal towards more realistic expectations. 



FFigawi said:


> Agreed. @LSUlakes, you should remove any sort of a time goal from your mind and switch to "having fun" goals instead. Having a time in the back of your mind is only going to make you feel pressure on race day, which could lead to you pushing too hard and getting hurt. Much better to focus on ways to have fun and enjoy yourself and the day. Here are some ideas to get you started...
> 
> - high five a cheering kid as often as possible
> - punch the ubiquitous "tap here for power" sign each time you see it
> - have a drink at Thirsty River while waiting to ride EE
> - ride EE
> - lay down with the gravediggers
> - take a picture at every mile marker
> - buy a pretzel in Germany
> - cross the finish line with a margarita in hand
> - thank each and every volunteer you interact with
> - take some candy from the strangers
> - wear a sparkle skirt like @CheapRunnerMike and I do and enjoy the comments you get while doing so
> - enjoy the fact you're out there having fun and being physical, something far too many people are unable to do



I'm good with all of these except the two underlined. I am not a pretzel fan lol. Just not part of the #snackgoals and I'll never say never, but the skirt just isnt in the cards for me. 



Keels said:


> To kind of echo what others said, @LSUlakes - I'm sure your wife and kiddos would rather have you be 45-60 minutes later than when they were expecting then for you to push too hard, get hurt and be completely useless not ONLY for the rest of your vacation but when you get home as well.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, it's just an extra hour - it's not the end of the world. And when you come in faster? They'll be impressed and excited!



But FP+... I kid I scheduled the first one at AK for 2:05 PM, which means I have until 3 to get there. Also eating Yak and Yeti which is one of my favorite places to eat at WDW. That duck though!!!! I planned a relaxed afternoon that day with delays so I would not feel pressured to hurry up the race to get to prior plans. 



Waiting2goback said:


> Let me ease your mind a bit my friend, while I embarrass myself. I did the marathon this past year and the longest run I had in training was....8 miles. That's the embarrassing part. I know better than that but the ankle pain was in my head until November when I finally got an MRI to confirm the surgery went as expected and it was OK to run. You don't even want to know how bad my training was for that race. Now that part that will ease your mind. I finished. My time was a little over 6 hours. I ended up having to walk the last 3 miles in tears because I was in so much pain and so pissed at myself, it I finished. So your training is way better than mine so far and your proposed schedule will get you through fine if you stick to it. Just go and have fun. And keep in mine one thing, you have dedicated this race to someone, most people don't ever even attempt to run a full marathon so if you finish in 4 hours, 5 hours, or 6 hours you still finished and it is ALWAYS something to be proud of.



That sounds like a difficult and rewarding journey to do what you have done there. 



Dis_Yoda said:


> @LSUlakes - last year my husband had a goal of a sub 5 hour marathon but was undertrained due to switching jobs and working in retail management at the holidays makes long runs almost impossible
> 
> He finished over 5 hours and in pain. We were able to move our dining reservation to later so he could clean up and nap.
> 
> Please look at your plans post marathon and be willing to adjust accordingly.  If that means your wife takes the kids and you stay in the room, that’s ok.  There will be more chances to spend time with them.  Don’t end up injured.



As I mentioned to @Keels I have park plans starting at 2PM. Well maybe lunch at AK, but that can be changed depending on how the race goes. With a start around 6AM and lets say a 6 hour run, I think 2-3 hours to get to that FP+ is achievable, if not we have a FP+ for the same attraction later on that trip so not the end of the world. Now missing a dole whip with rum is non negotiable lol. 



I want to thank everyone for yall comments. Thanks for taking time to put things into perspective and just being good people.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?

ATTQOTD: I use to have a arm band for the a older model phone and I guess it worked fine back then. Just curious if there are other ways than having to carry my phone without buying a new band for one run.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?


I hold my phone on my hand. No extra battery. I’ve never had an issue with battery life.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I use to have a arm band for the a older model phone and I guess it worked fine back then. Just curious if there are other ways than having to carry my phone without buying a new band for one run.


I used armbands when I started running.  I liked that I could see the phone and select songs on my playlist easily.  Eventually I went to bluetooth headphones and now I use a belt to carry my phone.  I have a couple different belts and don't have a massive preference.  For races like Disney I really like that the belt makes it easier to pull my phone out for pictures. (although this year for Wine and Dine I just carried my phone the whole way).  During my first MW I think I carried a small extra battery.  Now my phone battery life seems to be good enough that, that's not an issue.


----------



## LSUlakes

So a update to my running situation. I decided to hire my old running coach to get me through the next few weeks safely and someone to be a voice of even more reasoning. Getting plans put together and going to get to the start healthy and being able to finish healthy is the goal.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I use a flipbelt and have never had battery issues during a run. The parks are a different story though.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I typically use my SPI belt. I have beeen using my Nathan vest for longer runs and I put it in the bottle pocket I’m not using. If I’m not using the bladder then I slide it into that pocket. The only time I’ll pack an extra battery is if I’m staying for a while after the race, then I’ll put it in my drop bag.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I used to use a flip belt but have been using a Nathan vest since the summer. Plenty of pockets for my water bottle, phone, etc. I never had an issue with battery life for my phone during the marathon but I made sure to have it on low power mode and didn’t have a lot of apps running. I think I carried a portable battery the first year becasue I was paranoid but it ended up being fine.


----------



## tigger536

avondale said:


> I got the VA3 this summer.  I previously had a Garmin Forerunner 235.  I don't know what the Vivomove is like.
> 
> I like the VA3 overall.  Like the touchscreen and it has the running and daily functionality that I want.  It is a bit smaller (both width and thickness) than the FR 235.  The options for colors are better, IMHO.
> 
> As I've been complaining about lately, the elevation measurements are fictitious.  Someone linked a possible fix for this, but I haven't tried it yet.  To me, it's annoying but not a deal-breaker.  From what I can tell, the HR and GPS mapping functionality are on par with other Garmin devices.



I have VA3 also.  The elevation is wrong some of the time, its a flaw due to the barometric pressure reader.  Which is weird, but anyway.  Its only wrong sometimes, so if you get a weird elevation result (could be more or less than actual), go to garmin connect (not the app, the website, but you can do this on your phone thru the browser). Select the activity in question.  Go all the way down to the bottom where it says elevation (correction? or some word like this) enable/ disable.  Toggle enable and it will correct the reading.  I asked someone at an expo if there was a way to permanently enable this, sadly, no.  Dumb flaw on an otherwise good watch.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Fitletic Neo I Running Belt. I don't carry a phone during races. I carry it on training runs for emergencies. I don't use it for music or social media and generally ignore it during a run, except for the 'lost key' incident.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run?



I just put my iphone (7) in my running shorts' pocket.  I may use a spibelt occasionally if I happen to have long pants with no pockets.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I stuck a pop socket on the back of my phone. I have a Samsung 8 and it is pretty big and bulky. I extend the pop socket and just slide it between my fingers run.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?



I keep my phone in a RooSports Pouch when I run.  It tucks nicely inside my waistband between my compression shorts and over shorts.  I've never had an issue with battery life, but I also don't do much with it during a run.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?


ATTQOTD: I have an iPhone 6 and use a Tune Belt armband, and/or a leg pocket in my skorts/capris/tights. In long races, I need the pockets for fuel, so usually the armband for the phone. I like Tune Belt's armband because it's slim, soft and comfortable, and my phone slides in and out easily, even when enclosed in a Ziploc bag. No need for an extra battery or charger: I just turn off Cellular Data and keep the screen closed when not in use. I run iSmoothRun and music simultaneously and take photos, and still had 40-something% left after a 7-hour marathon.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: My phone goes in a pocket of my SparkleSkirts.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I use a flipbelt and really like it for holding everything I need! On a normal long run, I can comfortably carry my iphone, water bottle, tissues, and my fuel in it.
I haven't decided what I'll do for the marathon and phone battery- my phone was almost dead at the end of the Princess Half, so I feel like I will need to either turn off cellular data or, more likely, carry a battery. I also have a 2nd iphone (work...) and could instead carry 2 phones?


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Mine either goes in the pocket of my Sparkle Skirt or in my FlipBelt if I'm wearing pants.  None of my cheap Old Navy running leggings have pockets on them!  I don't bring an extra battery or anything because I'm only using it for music or emergencies.  I put it in low power mode to reduce battery usage and that's about it, although I've never run anything longer than a HM.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?



ATTQOTD: I have two Fitletic belts, the Ultimate II Race belt and the 360 running store belt. The 360 fits my phone in its (not exactly small) case, but the ultimate II I have to take it out of the case (I have the GS8+, which is a fairly big phone). I like them both because they have room for all the other crap i carry with me on my runs.
I have used a belt clip holster case for a race when I didnt want to carry much, but it pulled down my skirt a little, so I dont know that I'd do it again.
I've never carried an extra battery for a race, but my battery on my current phone lasts relatively long, especially because I dont use it much while running.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?


ATTQOTD: I do not carry a phone when I run since I have an Apple watch with cell service and can stream music, text, get notifications, etc. However for the upcoming Disney races I do plan to bring my iPhone 6plus mainly to take pictures. I will most likely carry it in some kind of belt that is big enough to hold the phone and some fuel. I don't think I will need an additional battery as I will have my watch as a back up if my phone dies.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
I refuse to purchase clothing without pockets, and I am still rocking an iPhone SE because it needs to fit in pockets.  Once running clothing with a pocket in addition to the silly small key pocket is found, it is generally more generous than most women's clothing so it works fine for me.  My phone is dying and I am in semi-panic mode because I carry my phone in pockets at work I will need to change my wardrobe to accommodate this.  I think the running gear could still fit a larger phone.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I have an iPhone Xs and my phone either goes in The Tube or one of the front pockets of my Nathan best depending on the length of the run/race. No extra battery because I have good battery life (for now lol). I do turn off WiFi though so it’s not searching going through the parks.


----------



## Chaitali

I used to use a flipbelt to hold my phone and that was fine.  But I've switched to trying to buy running leggings that have pockets so now I usually just put the phone in a pocket.  For marathon training, I did buy a mophie case to have extra battery in case its needed.  It's been really useful when traveling in general.  I also put my phone on airplane mode during long runs so that helps conserve battery life too.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> I'll never say never, but the skirt just isnt in the cards for me.


I have a whole rainbow of colors if you change your mind. 

ATTQOTD: I run with my iPhone in my hand. I have been running like this for the past 5 years. I like having it ready for me to snap a photo. I did buy a "Running Buddy" and it never stayed on my shorts. It works perfectly on my hydration belt though, so during long runs I do put my phone away. But during races, my phone is always in my hand. It does annoy me in race pictures, but oh well.

I don't bring an extra battery with me to races, but I do when I am at the parks. Turning off Wifi is helpful for keeping your battery from dying too quickly.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Miranda said:


> I ran outside yesterday finally for the first time in 3 months!  Man am I sore... I have been so spoiled on those soft OTF treadmills for 3 months.


Aren’t they the best?! One of the centers I visited this summer was selling theirs to get new ones, and I tried to figure how to get one home with us.


----------



## TCB in FLA

LSUlakes said:


> This is going to sound crazy, but I have to set some sort of time goal. It's just my personality to have a goal as part of the plan. For running a duration is always the goal. Now I do not always meet or exceed those goals which I am ok with, but I gotta throw a number out there. As I get some miles in I will no doubt adjust that goal towards more realistic expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good with all of these except the two underlined. I am not a pretzel fan lol. Just not part of the #snackgoals and I'll never say never, but the skirt just isnt in the cards for me.
> 
> 
> 
> But FP+... I kid I scheduled the first one at AK for 2:05 PM, which means I have until 3 to get there. Also eating Yak and Yeti which is one of my favorite places to eat at WDW. That duck though!!!! I planned a relaxed afternoon that day with delays so I would not feel pressured to hurry up the race to get to prior plans.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a difficult and rewarding journey to do what you have done there.
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned to @Keels I have park plans starting at 2PM. Well maybe lunch at AK, but that can be changed depending on how the race goes. With a start around 6AM and lets say a 6 hour run, I think 2-3 hours to get to that FP+ is achievable, if not we have a FP+ for the same attraction later on that trip so not the end of the world. Now missing a dole whip with rum is non negotiable lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank everyone for yall comments. Thanks for taking time to put things into perspective and just being good people.


I’m not sure your time goal is going to work with your desire to ride EE. I started in corral E, ran a 5:29 with a few stops, and EE had not opened yet when I ran by. Luckily there was a “hydration station” nearby that WAS open so I could drown my sorrows of missing out. I had plans to finish with a second margarita but noticed I could get a sub-5:30 if I skipped it. Made it with about 50 seconds to spare and celebrated with a couple of margaritas later in the day. Just wanted to give you a heads up.

QOTD: I either have my phone in my Sparkle skirt pocket or use my Running Buddy magnetic pouch.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

TheHamm said:


> I am still rocking an iPhone SE...



Not sure if I should be proud or embarrassed: I still use an iPhone 5! Maybe I should call it an iPhone V to make it sound more modern.


----------



## mtnmjd

huskies90 said:


> Actually, this sounds like a really cool run. Can I ask from which town to which town did you run? And how did you deal with all the Long Island traffic? Were you on the main roads or did you find a good back road way to get across the island?



I intended to start on the beach in Shoreham but the beach lot was for village residents only so I parked on rt25a in Rocky Point, took a tertiary road to William Floyd Pkwy and ran on the shoulder against traffic to Smiths Point Park in Shirley. I needed to double back about 1.5 miles to round out my 20 and then my wife picked me up to take me back to my truck. I liked the idea of crossing the entire island on foot but William Floyd Pkwy is long, boring and desolate at times. My wife was concerned with the traffic as well, but I felt I had plenty of room on the shoulder in nearly every spot.
The runkeeper map I posted on FB and IG was nice to help non-runner friends understand just how far 20 miles really is.


----------



## jennamfeo

TCB in FLA said:


> I started in corral E, ran a 5:29 with a few stops, and EE had not opened yet when I ran by. Luckily there was a “hydration station” nearby that WAS open so I could drown my sorrows of missing out.


This is a huge thing to me and trying to figure out how I actually want to run my first Marathon. I really REALLY want to ride EE. But if I do, then this whole thing is just going to be for fun and not for reals.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I have an iPhone X and prefer to be hands free when I run. 90% of my capris & running skirts have leg pockets so I just put it in there. If I use my Nathan vest it goes in the front pocket. If I'm wearing regular running shorts I have a spibelt. The Spibelt is seeing less use now that Garmin offers the Spotify app on my watch.


----------



## Princess KP

jennamfeo said:


> This is a huge thing to me and trying to figure out how I actually want to run my first Marathon. I really REALLY want to ride EE. But if I do, then this whole thing is just going to be for fun and not for reals.


It's still a real marathon. Distance is actually more if you decide to veer off course to ride EE, grab a couple of drinks and have McD's.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> This is a huge thing to me and trying to figure out how I actually want to run my first Marathon. I really REALLY want to ride EE. But if I do, then this whole thing is just going to be for fun and not for reals.



You'll have to slow roll for a bit, but look at the bright side - you're almost guaranteed a negative split!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

FFigawi said:


> Careful with blanket statements like that. First it was "everyone deserves a medal," and now this? How long before someone sues for not having fun?


Well, I did see someone with a shirt that read "I'm tired, my feet are sore, and I want to go back to bed.  13.1 magical miles my ***" during the Dark Side Half this year.  



Waiting2goback said:


> Wait until you cross the finishline of your first full at WDW and change your life. All the pain and soreness will disappear immediately, well, until Monday at least.


I keep telling myself that when I want to abandon the marathon altogether.  



LSUlakes said:


> ATTQOTD:


Believe it or not, I just use my regular belt clip that I use every day and attach it to my running belt.  After I somehow managed to delete an FP+ reservation with all the phone jostling during the Dark Side Half this year when I used a running belt that turned out to be a disaster on multiple fronts, I'm sticking with what works.  



LSUlakes said:


> So a update to my running situation. I decided to hire my old running coach to get me through the next few weeks safely and someone to be a voice of even more reasoning. Getting plans put together and going to get to the start healthy and being able to finish healthy is the goal.


Revising goals to deal with reality works better than stubbornly persisting in trying to recover from previous challenges.  



jennamfeo said:


> I really REALLY want to ride EE. But if I do, then this whole thing is just going to be for fun and not for reals.


Whether or not you succeed in riding Everest, this is 1000% for real.  Nobody said running has to be completely miserable and never fun.


----------



## tidefan

ATTQOTD:  I have never run with a phone.  I do not like a bunch of extra "stuff" I have to deal with as I run, so I prefer to be unencumbered.  If that means I don't get pictures, then so be it.  However, I am not on any social media, so no real need to post anything...


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> This is a huge thing to me and trying to figure out how I actually want to run my first Marathon. I really REALLY want to ride EE. But if I do, then this whole thing is just going to be for fun and not for reals.



As of today I've decided to just throw time out the window. I had so much fun goofing off during Wine & Dine. Ask me again this time next week and my answer will probably be different.


----------



## avondale

kleph said:


> here is the link: https://support.garmin.com/en-US/?faq=R4I5hFFcUk8gJPC4zi0Xv6
> 
> it is my understanding that the VA3 does not have a setting that will do this automatically. you have to do it manually for each workout. there is also a correction option for individual workouts in strava.



For each workout?  WTH??  Well, I'm glad I didn't bother to do this once and expect it to work forever.  This really seems like something that should be in an update.  

It's too bad that the actual feeling of the run doesn't match what the elevation graph says...some of my out-and-back runs are all downhill according to the VA3.


----------



## Keels

avondale said:


> For each workout?  WTH??  Well, I'm glad I didn't bother to do this once and expect it to work forever.  This really seems like something that should be in an update.
> 
> It's too bad that the actual feeling of the run doesn't match what the elevation graph says...some of my out-and-back runs are all downhill according to the VA3.



If you can be without the watch for about a week, mine was doing the same thing and I'm too lazy to be bothered to fix it manually, so I sent it back to Garmin and they sent me a brand new one.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?



I tried an armband a few years ago, but they chafe me and tend to slip down my arm.

If I don't need to carry water, I wear the "Nuclear Strength 2017 Running Belt and Fitness Workout Belt" that I got on Amazon.  It's a bit stretchy, so it should hold most phone sizes.  If you have it adjusted to your waist properly, it doesn't bounce much.  I can usually fit in my phone and my car key fob, so I would expect you could fit a phone and extra battery.

If I need to carry water (i.e., marathon), then I wear a hydration vest.  I have an old one, CamelBak Circuit Hydration Vest, Purple Cactus Flower/Flame Scarlet.  The vest has a few pockets, which are certainly sufficient for my phone and a few other items.  

During the winter when I might have gloves or a hat to take off mid-run, I wear the hydration vest without the reservoir just for the pockets.


----------



## avondale

Keels said:


> If you can be without the watch for about a week, mine was doing the same thing and I'm too lazy to be bothered to fix it manually, so I sent it back to Garmin and they sent me a brand new one.



I'm way too OCD to be without it for a week.    But if it's something that is "fixable", then that seems weird.  Why not make the online correction permanent if it's actually something that's wrong?


----------



## Keels

avondale said:


> I'm way too OCD to be without it for a week.    But if it's something that is "fixable", then that seems weird.  Why not make the online correction permanent if it's actually something that's wrong?





I imagine its sensor related but I haven't really dug into it enough to get a real explanation. 

I have a fenix as well, so I just used that while my VA3 was out of commission, but I can see not wanting to be without it for a while.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?



ATTQOTD: Guy running shorts have pockets.  I put my phone or phones (sometimes I have two for Reasons) in there.  No extra battery - even if I'm using the GPS to track a run, I'm not playing music or anything else that drains power, and my watch has the display.

I did briefly try a phone case that would clip to a belt, but the phone bounced too much.  In one case where I couldn't just put a phone in my pocket - I think I had one pair of shorts where the phone bounced too much - it fit in my running belt.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I use to have a arm band for the a older model phone and I guess it worked fine back then. Just curious if there are other ways than having to carry my phone without buying a new band for one run.



I used to have an armband.  Then I found out about the Roo Pouch.  I bought one at the expo in 2016 for the full and have never gone back to the arm band.  I had a 6s+ for my two Disney marathons and it fits great if you get the large pouch.  The small won't hold any phone I am aware of.  It's water proof/sweat proof.  I have put food in it with my phone and everything.  



Sleepless Knight said:


> Well, I did see someone with a shirt that read "I'm tired, my feet are sore, and I want to go back to bed.  13.1 magical miles my ***" during the Dark Side Half this year.
> 
> I keep telling myself that when I want to abandon the marathon altogether.
> 
> Believe it or not, I just use my regular belt clip that I use every day and attach it to my running belt.  After I somehow managed to delete an FP+ reservation with all the phone jostling during the Dark Side Half this year when I used a running belt that turned out to be a disaster on multiple fronts, I'm sticking with what works.
> 
> Revising goals to deal with reality works better than stubbornly persisting in trying to recover from previous challenges.
> 
> Whether or not you succeed in riding Everest, this is 1000% for real.  Nobody said running has to be completely miserable and never fun.



Just wait.  You will cross and you will have the biggest smile on your face and for a couple weeks you will reflect on what you accomplished.  It's so awesome.


----------



## Wendy98

I used to use a Spibelt back when I had an iPhone 5 (I SO miss that phone because it was small and easily fit).  A Flipbelt works better for me.  The only time I run with a phone these days is when my kids might need to reach me (and even then, it's a 50/50 chance I don't have it).  I don't carry my phone for marathons anymore, although I may do it in Boston to kill all the extra time before I start.  I try to cut down on ANY extra weight or anything that might bounce around.  If I would stop for any pics in WDW, I would have to rely on a Photopass person and scan my magic band.

I think it is much harder to carry phones now that they are bigger.  In NYC, I did not see dh where I thought we were supposed to meet and didn't have my phone of course.  There was a marathon info booth and I asked the volunteer if I could use her phone.  They actually had a landline phone that people could use after the race so I was able to call him.  He is bad about not answering unknown numbers but I warned him before that he better answer all calls after I was done in case it was me.


----------



## avondale

Dear all, I'm looking for recommendations for rain jackets for running.  Searching the forum turned up a lot of mentions, but not usually with specifics.

I not looking for warmth - I am just looking for dryness.  Lightweight and pretty close fitting are pluses.  Hood and/or pockets not necessary.

I can find recommendations on places like Runner's World, but those are usually wanting $$$.  Thanks!


----------



## Keels

avondale said:


> Dear all, I'm looking for recommendations for rain jackets for running.  Searching the forum turned up a lot of mentions, but not usually with specifics.
> 
> I not looking for warmth - I am just looking for dryness.  Lightweight and pretty close fitting are pluses.  Hood and/or pockets not necessary.
> 
> I can find recommendations on places like Runner's World, but those are usually wanting $$$.  Thanks!



I got this one at Academy a couple of weeks ago and it's pretty nice for the price. I don't get as hot in it as I do my nice Columbia one, but I like that it folds up into a pouch.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Bree said:


> As of today I've decided to just throw time out the window. I had so much fun goofing off during Wine & Dine. Ask me again this time next week and my answer will probably be different.


There's something about fully embracing the "goofing off" aspect of runDisney events that makes the races so much fun.  My least fun runDisney race was my first.  I took no pictures and did no goofing off.  Honestly, I don't know if I enjoyed that race.  I came back for a second race because I tolerated the experience enough the first time that I decided I could tolerate it again two more time to earn a Coast to Coast medal and then I could be done with running.  Except races number 2 and 3 were actually fun.  



Waiting2goback said:


> Just wait.  You will cross and you will have the biggest smile on your face and for a couple weeks you will reflect on what you accomplished.  It's so awesome.


Thanks.  I'm currently feeling frustrated with training and dealing with calf tightness that forced me to cut short last night's run.  I even had brief thoughts last night about just cancelling the whole thing or not even starting the marathon.


----------



## IamTrike

Sleepless Knight said:


> There's something about fully embracing the "goofing off" aspect of runDisney events that makes the races so much fun.  My least fun runDisney race was my first.  I took no pictures and did no goofing off.  Honestly, I don't know if I enjoyed that race.  I came back for a second race because I tolerated the experience enough the first time that I decided I could tolerate it again two more time to earn a Coast to Coast medal and then I could be done with running.  Except races number 2 and 3 were actually fun.


  My first half at Disney was my first real endurance.  (I had done a 10k for a POT but that's it)  I was nervous about the whole thing, so I just kind of ran the whole way.   Next year I decided to do Goofy.  I did the half with my wife running at her pace the whole time.  She pushed herself and was miserable the whole time.    Then I just kind of ran the Full.  I enjoyed the atmosphere but it was just a nice run.  

 A couple years ago one of my running buddies was like I'm going to run, but I want to stop for pictures. We ran the full with him and stopped for almost every picture.  It was a complete blast.    We decided to do it again, but in costumes.   That next year was even better.    I totally agree that the goofing off aspect is what really makes runDisney races awesome.  I can run PR's a lot of places.  Disney is just a series of 20 or 30 short runs from picture spot to picture, laughing and joking the whole way now.


----------



## Kazrak

Sleepless Knight said:


> I keep telling myself that when I want to abandon the marathon altogether.



There's a line I read from a post after a full marathon that stuck with me, one of those perfect summaries of the runner's high.

"I just ran a marathon.  Bullets bounce off me."


----------



## JulieODC

I keep my phone in my flipbelt - probably my favorite piece of running gear!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?



Disney races are the only time I run with a phone. I use a SPI belt that's large enough for my phone, magic band, BASE salt tube, and any gels, blocks, or Tailwind packets I might want to throw in too. 



Keels said:


> You'll have to slow roll for a bit, but look at the bright side - you're almost guaranteed a negative split!



Not if you hop on ToT and RnRC too


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?



One of the few running gear pieces that hasn't changed for me from the beginning is the SPIbelt. When properly arranged, I don't even know it's there. I don't know how people carry their phones while running! I'd be afraid of dropping it.



jennamfeo said:


> This is a huge thing to me and trying to figure out how I actually want to run my first Marathon. I really REALLY want to ride EE. But if I do, then this whole thing is just going to be for fun and not for reals.



My first full was WDW, and ran with a friend of mine. I like to say we didn't run 26.2 miles, we ran around for 26.2 miles. We had a ton of fun, and goofed off, and met some interesting people, but.... Oh, yeah... It'll be real! And you'll know it and feel it for sure. (Both in body and in spirit.)


Loving the race recaps from everyone! A week off from the thread takes near a week to catch up.

A few people were talking about running Disney for time. I don't do it for every race, but sometimes I do go for that new PR there. I had a monster one at W&D, and it was interesting seeing the race from that perspective. I got to see the Mary Poppins penguins doing a little synchronized dance waiting for runners, so that was unique. I still got a couple pictures, and they only cost a couple seconds. Going for it had a small price (1 strained quad, 1 toenail), but I'm glad I had a few days to walk around the parks and stay mobile as the leg got back to normal. (Almost there.) _run_Disney got me started on this whole thing, so there's something special for me about putting in those great efforts in that setting.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Not if you hop on ToT and RnRC too



"I think John is hurt - I haven't seen an update from him in like an hour!"
Me: No, he's just d!cking around.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: I have an old sports belt, a.k.a. fanny pack.  It is pretty small and holds my phone and keys perfectly.  I tried an armband but hated it, lots of chaffing.  The only other thing I use for long runs is my hydration vest.  I find that to be my best option as it allows me the easiest access to my phone if I want a picture or to put on music/podcast.

My wife teases me about the fanny pack by reciting the lines from Breakfast Club where the wrestler when asked if he wears tights says he wears the required uniform, to which the other guy replies “tights”.  Replace tights with fanny pack and you feel my pain when my wife is feels the need to tease.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: Inuse An arm band for carrying my phone.  As for an extra battery, I haven’t had the phone come close enough to running out of battery, so I don’t take one on my runs.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I have an iPhone X and buy capris and pants with integrated pockets. For training run 10k and under, I often just keep it in my hands.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?



I have an iPhone 7 and still use an armband.   If I want to take pics, I hold in my hand....it's difficult to get it back in the armband without unstrapping.
No extra battery.

I tried putting the phone in my pockets but it's heavy and moves around too much.

Getting a new iPhone next month and will have to look at a new armband or pouch to hold it.


----------



## Smilelea

As far as carrying the phone, I was able to convince DH I needed a SparkleSkirt for this very reason. I dont like the idea of wearing a belt to carry my stuff or anything similar. I've done the arm band and it starts irritating me after a little while. 

As far as battery life, I am very concerned about this. We still use the 5s. I have to charge it every night. DH has been looking at getting new phones before January for this reason.  We shall see.


----------



## Miranda

Wendy98 said:


> I used to use a Spibelt back when I had an iPhone 5 (I SO miss that phone because it was small and easily fit).  A Flipbelt works better for me.


I used to like my Spibelt when I had a 5S too, but once I upgraded to my 6S, which isn't even as big as the current ones (or the Plus model), I quickly grew to hate my Spibelt.  It just bounces all over the place, the phone is too heavy.  The Flipbelt (or as I like to call it, my Sausage Belt) works much better with the larger phone.


----------



## McNs

I have an armband but it gets really sweaty and slightly annoying. I bought a Nike belt that is small and comfortable, and the pouch stretches plenty for my iPhone VI. It isn’t waterproof so if rain is an issue you will need to bag your phone.

If you are running a marathon with it you will need to grease up your lower back, else you will discover a new chafing area when you hop in the shower.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *I saw someone mention rain gear earlier in this thread yesterday and I thought we should turn that into our QOTD to get a few more answers for that person. So, rain gear for running, what you got? 

ATTQOTD: I either run in the rain and change nothing, or use the TM. Really depends on the temps outside on which one of those I do. I know that does not help much, but perhaps its a option for you...


----------



## Wendy98

McNs said:


> I have an armband but it gets really sweaty and slightly annoying. I bought a Nike belt that is small and comfortable, and the pouch stretches plenty for my iPhone VI. It isn’t waterproof so if rain is an issue you will need to bag your phone.
> 
> If you are running a marathon with it you will need to grease up your lower back, else you will discover a new chafing area when you hop in the shower.


I have suffered many injuries from my running belts--probably the biggest reason I just stopped running with the phone.  After Boston 2017, I had a perfect rectangular bruise on my abdomen from my phone.  I never remember it bothering me during the race.  When I use to put the phone in the Spibelt, I would get the skin rubbed raw on my back where it clips together.  Again, I guess I was too focused on my run because never noticed it until I was done (and the shower water hit it!).

Also, recommend putting the phone in a Ziploc bag for long races.   If it isn't rain, it will be sweat getting to it.

I forgot to add, put the phone on airplane mode and that will cut down on battery usage while racing.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attqotd: Neither my husband nor I have anything special for the rain.  It’s either light enough that it doesn’t bother us or too hard that we aren’t going out in it.  

I do have a thin rain pullover from St Jude’s last year that if it was cold and raining I could wear


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I do have a Columbia rain jacket that I can run in, but honestly most of the time I don't bother with it.  We either don't run in heavy rain or if it's a run we can't move or put off, we just suck it up and get wet.  The jacket ends up bothering me more than just getting wet.  One thing I do always have though for a run in the rain is a hat with a bill.  As long as I can keep the rain off my face, I can manage.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I saw someone mention rain gear earlier in this thread yesterday and I thought we should turn that into our QOTD to get a few more answers for that person. So, rain gear for running, what you got?


Nothing special. I try to avoid the rain if I can because I hate running in it.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I am the idiot who smiles when I get stuck in the rain. I am literally that one Garbage song. I am only happy when it rains. However, we don't get a lot of rain here so I can't remember the last time I had to run it in.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:   Nothing.  Run in the same clothes as if it was dry.  Maybe a hat instead of a visor.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD rain gear: I don’t change my gear if it rains. I kind of like it once in a while. If it is cold, I might put long sleeves instead of a tank top.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I saw someone mention rain gear earlier in this thread yesterday and I thought we should turn that into our QOTD to get a few more answers for that person. So, rain gear for running, what you got?


ATTQOTD: I figure I am going to sweat and get wet anyway, so no change in rain gear. If I can, I might adjust my time to go out if the rain is passing. If not, I just suck it up and get wet.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I am the idiot who smiles when I get stuck in the rain. I am literally that one Garbage song. I am only happy when it rains. However, we don't get a lot of rain here so I can't remember the last time I had to run it in.


I’m glad someone else still listens to Garbage


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: If it's light, I don't wear anything special.  If it's heavy, I go to the treadmill or rearrange my training plan.  Thankful today is a rest day, we are forecasted to get 3 inches of rain by the end of the day.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I hate running in the rain. I usually end up on a treadmill.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: A timely question, since this is the rainiest week I ever remember. All 3 scheduled runs have been in the rain.

Adjustments: A hat instead of a visor. Even then, I am amazed at the amount of rain a tight mesh hat lets in. Note to self: get a 'solid' hat.

A little more BodyGlide since running clothes are heavy with water and clinging.

I adjust the timing of my run to avoid the heaviest rain. When looking at a forecast, 'showers' are better than 'rain'.

I always think I'm going to hate going out in the rain, but I do it anyway, and then I'm glad I did. Rain AND wind, and I'm not so brave.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I saw someone mention rain gear earlier in this thread yesterday and I thought we should turn that into our QOTD to get a few more answers for that person. So, rain gear for running, what you got?



ATTQOTD: Same as my usual gear.  If it's raining badly enough that I need special gear, it's raining badly enough that I'll take the day off.  If it's a race, then I'll just cope.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: i have a hat I wear in the rain. Other than that ... I just wear normal stuff. Or treadmill if i can. I miss having a treadmill. I gotta join a gym.



jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I am the idiot who smiles when I get stuck in the rain. I am literally that one Garbage song. I am only happy when it rains. However, we don't get a lot of rain here so I can't remember the last time I had to run it in.



On Tuesday I came home from my run feeling like a drowned rat. Come visit anytime.


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I am the idiot who smiles when I get stuck in the rain. I am literally that one Garbage song. I am only happy when it rains. However, we don't get a lot of rain here so I can't remember the last time I had to run it in.



Same here. I love to run in the rain. Not monsoon rain or anything, but I love a good drizzle. LOL.

Only different thing I do is wear a hat, and if it is a colder rain I will wear a pullover that is somewhat rain resistant. I try to avoid all the puddles so my feet don't get heavy.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I saw someone mention rain gear earlier in this thread yesterday and I thought we should turn that into our QOTD to get a few more answers for that person. So, rain gear for running, what you got?



Edited to remove my answer from the quote.  How do I keep doing that?


Thanks for this, since I asked.  

In temps above 50 F, I run in the rain with a baseball hat and plan to get soaked and no big deal.  If anything in the summer, it helps to keep cool.

The issue is that I ran earlier this week in low-40s F with enough rain to get totally soaked, and well, it was really cold.   Duh, I suppose.  Last winter, I moved to the treadmill for those sorts of weather conditions, but I really just can't train on the treadmill, so I am committed to outside all year except with ice on the ground.

This evening, I'm looking at rain in the mid- to upper-30s F.  I have a jacket that I am thinking is only somewhat water resistant, but I guess I'll find out tonight.  I have a full-out raincoat for hiking, but definitely too bulky and not at all breathable for running.  This week, due to other commitments, I don't have the option of moving my run to another day.

So I'm looking for something to keep my upper body at least reasonably dry so that I don't get hypothermia.  @Keels mentioned a jacket that looks reasonable.  Hoping for any other suggestions - I can Google stuff, but getting reviews from legit runners is a plus. Thanks.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dear everyone dealing with snow and/or stupidly cold weather,

I am sorry I complained about how cold it was this morning when it was only 50 degrees.
But not sorry about it now being jean jacket and scarf weather in AZ.

Love,
Jenna


----------



## LSUlakes

This week the following folks are lacing up the running shoes and running a race:

17 - @KSellers88  - Soldier Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
17 - @Slogger  - Philadelphia Liberty Bell Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
17 - @sourire  - Philly Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
17 - @mtnmjd  - Spartan Sprint Long Island, 3-4 Mi (NG / N/A)
17 - @Smilelea  - Crosspoint 5K (34:49 / N/A)
17 - @AntimonyER  - Statesboro Turkey Trot 5k (24:00 / N/A)
17 - @jennamfeo  - Turkey Trot 5k (TBD / N/A)
17 - @camaker  - Holly Springs Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
18 - @JulieODC - Norwood Turkey Trot (4miler) (NG / N/A)
18 - @MissLiss279  - Route 66 Marathon (NG / N/A)
18 - @KevM  - AACR Philadelphia Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)

Good luck this weekend folks! Let me know if your plans or goals need changing. Have a great race and I look forward to hearing how it goes!


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> 17 - @jennamfeo - Turkey Trot 5k (TBD / N/A)


Okay, I think I have determined that my goal is 2nd place in my AG, no time goal. 

ALSO -- this will be my DD's first 5k and she is suuuuper nervous! Her and my husband are going to run/walk the whole thing together! Wish her luck!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I saw someone mention rain gear earlier in this thread yesterday and I thought we should turn that into our QOTD to get a few more answers for that person. So, rain gear for running, what you got?


ATTQOTD: A Ziploc sandwich bag for my phone. That's the only "gear" I use for rain outside of what I normally use! But that's because I'm in FL and our rainy season is also our HOT season, so the rain is either a welcome relief from the usual heatstroke, or is accompanied by lightning, in which case I'm indoors. I've run in very light rain in slightly cooler temps - say, 60 - and just wore a long sleeve tech shirt over short sleeves. If I ever need to run in colder temps with rain, I own multiple rain jackets for everyday Florida monsoon living, so I guess I'd throw one of those on top of warm layers.

Pre-race rain is another matter and is why I own a pile of cheap plastic ponchos.



jennamfeo said:


> Dear everyone dealing with snow and/or stupidly cold weather,
> 
> I am sorry I complained about how cold it was this morning when it was only 50 degrees.
> But not sorry about it now being jean jacket and scarf weather in AZ.
> 
> Love,
> Jenna


I hear ya; it was near-90 yesterday here, but a cold front is coming through today and we should be in the 40s tonight! Time to bust out the wool jackets.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I saw someone mention rain gear earlier in this thread yesterday and I thought we should turn that into our QOTD to get a few more answers for that person. So, rain gear for running, what you got?


My first attempt to PR a 10K was in a 60 degree F downpour.  I thought ahead to put my phone into a plastic bag, but wished I had a hat and used more body glide.  I continued to remind myself all summer that I did it and was not cold, so I have enjoyed wet runs while wearing a hat and using the glide- I can still learn!  A few weeks ago I went on a 40 degree rainy group run and was envious of another person's jacket.  I have an amazing hiking rain coat, but it is far too warm for running in, so I just got wet.  After a few days thinking about it I bought the jacket and it is ok for running in the cold rain (it was about 35F and not a downpour), but the swishy noise irritates me.  I think that would be the case with any rain jacket.  I also have tailgating rain pants, but there is no way I would attempt running in those.

Today I went out in a snow storm.  My co-workers thought I was nuts.  I thought it was rather dark and skipped my sunglasses.  That too was a poor choice as those flakes were sharp!  I am thinking safety glasses would have been better than a hat with a bill but I would be curious if anyone else has an idea or opinion.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: in the summer, nothing special except a waterproof bag for my phone. Winter? Well...if it is a cold rain forget it. I haven't found anything comfortable enough to keep me warm. Today is 30° alternating between rain and snow. Ew.



jennamfeo said:


> ALSO -- this will be my DD's first 5k and she is suuuuper nervous! Her and my husband are going to run/walk the whole thing together! Wish her luck!


Awww I hope she has a blast! I'm trying to talk my 7 year old into a 1 mile or 5k with me but after a HOT 2 miler with me this summer she is adamantly opposed to running ever again.


----------



## JeffW

avondale said:


> Edited to remove my answer from the quote.  How do I keep doing that?
> 
> The issue is that I ran earlier this week in low-40s F with enough rain to get totally soaked, and well, it was really cold.   Duh, I suppose.  Last winter, I moved to the treadmill for those sorts of weather conditions, but I really just can't train on the treadmill, so I am committed to outside all year except with ice on the ground.
> 
> This evening, I'm looking at rain in the mid- to upper-30s F.  I have a jacket that I am thinking is only somewhat water resistant, but I guess I'll find out tonight.  I have a full-out raincoat for hiking, but definitely too bulky and not at all breathable for running.  This week, due to other commitments, I don't have the option of moving my run to another day.
> .



Coming at this from a backcountry hiking point of view (where you don't really have the option to go in and get dry/warm), there are really two types of "water proof" gear.  Those that breathe and those that don't.  The ones that don't are the old school rubberized material, so once you start running/hiking, you'll be soaked from the inside with sweat even if it is keeping the rain out.

Breathable gear is amazing, but it isn't cheap.  You are looking for Gore-tex or eVent types of material.  The exact models of REI jackets that I use for hiking and running aren't made anymore, but I've never regretted spending the extra money on them.  I can spend hours in the rain and remain comfortable.  Something like the Outdoor Research Foray jacket is similar to what I like.


----------



## garneska

ATQOTD:  since i ran in the rain this morning.  I am near @OldSlowGoofyGuy so rain and cold this week.  Monday was a short run so I hit the treadmill.  Tuesday I was hoping to go out but pouring at 6 am so hit the treadmill.  Wednesday still raining but cross training day so stayed in.  Today there was no way i was on that treadmill again.  I was lucky and could start a little later so 6:30 it was and it was only light raining and stopped about a mile in.  It was cold 39, hey i am in the south that is cold, plus it was wet so not nice.  I had on my lined tights, short sleeve top, long sleeve warm top and to protect from the rain, my chicago marathon running jacket.  it was perfect.  Blocked the rain and the wind.  I was warm but it had vents so i let the heat out.  When it rains i do wear my contacts instead of my glasses to run.  i prefer a ball cap to keep rain off my face but too cold, i had on a beanie and gloves.  I also wear my goretex mizunos.  This helps keep my feet dry.  they are not trail shoes the soles have the normal traction of my wave riders but the uppers are goretex, helps with rain and cold.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> This week the following folks are lacing up the running shoes and running a race:
> 
> 17 - @KSellers88  - Soldier Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 17 - @Slogger  - Philadelphia Liberty Bell Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 17 - @sourire  - Philly Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 17 - @mtnmjd  - Spartan Sprint Long Island, 3-4 Mi (NG / N/A)
> 17 - @Smilelea  - Crosspoint 5K (34:49 / N/A)
> 17 - @AntimonyER  - Statesboro Turkey Trot 5k (24:00 / N/A)
> 17 - @jennamfeo  - Turkey Trot 5k (TBD / N/A)
> 17 - @camaker  - Holly Springs Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 18 - @JulieODC - Norwood Turkey Trot (4miler) (NG / N/A)
> 18 - @MissLiss279  - Route 66 Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 18 - @KevM  - AACR Philadelphia Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
> 
> Good luck this weekend folks! Let me know if your plans or goals need changing. Have a great race and I look forward to hearing how it goes!



Best of luck to everyone this weekend.   @LSUlakes, please change my NG to 2:00 as my new goal for Philly half.   
I'm either going sub 2 hours if things go well or 2:24 if not.


----------



## avondale

TheHamm said:


> My first attempt to PR a 10K was in a 60 degree F downpour.  I thought ahead to put my phone into a plastic bag, but wished I had a hat and used more body glide.  I continued to remind myself all summer that I did it and was not cold, so I have enjoyed wet runs while wearing a hat and using the glide- I can still learn!  A few weeks ago I went on a 40 degree rainy group run and was envious of another person's jacket.  I have an amazing hiking rain coat, but it is far too warm for running in, so I just got wet.  After a few days thinking about it I bought the jacket and it is ok for running in the cold rain (it was about 35F and not a downpour), but the swishy noise irritates me.  I think that would be the case with any rain jacket.  I also have tailgating rain pants, but there is no way I would attempt running in those.
> 
> Today I went out in a snow storm.  My co-workers thought I was nuts.  I thought it was rather dark and skipped my sunglasses.  That too was a poor choice as those flakes were sharp!  I am thinking safety glasses would have been better than a hat with a bill but I would be curious if anyone else has an idea or opinion.



I saw that one on Amazon, but it didn't have any reviews...I am leery of things without reviews.    At least it is prime!  

Thanks.


----------



## jennamfeo

Capang said:


> Awww I hope she has a blast! I'm trying to talk my 7 year old into a 1 mile or 5k with me but after a HOT 2 miler with me this summer she is adamantly opposed to running ever again.


My DD is 6 (and a half, if you ask her) and she has ran a few of the shorter runDisney and Rock N Roll kids races. This will be her farthest to date. Not sure how well she is going to do. She ran a full 1/4 mile with me yesterday before walking at about a 12:30 pace. I am hoping she can finish and feel proud. She is worried about coming in last.


----------



## QueenFernando

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?



I love the Fitletic belts.  I use this one for all my races, and this one for going to the parks.  I have a Galaxy S8 with a case and it fits snugly but still easy to get in and out for pics.  And, the straps are very soft.  I've never had a rubbing problem.  Amazon has them as well.

The 2nd one is especially great for Universal because there are so many rides that require you to put anything not in pockets into a locker.  The belts are ok, though.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I usually avoid running in the rain, but 2 weeks ago, I ran my 13.1 training run in a steady, chilly rain. And finished feeling so hard core. I wore my north face rain jacket with the hood up the whole time. I wore an older pair of shoes that took forever to dry and kept my phone in a ziplock bag.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> Okay, I think I have determined that my goal is 2nd place in my AG, no time goal.
> 
> ALSO -- this will be my DD's first 5k and she is suuuuper nervous! Her and my husband are going to run/walk the whole thing together! Wish her luck!


Best of luck to Bay.  



jennamfeo said:


> My DD is 6 (and a half, if you ask her) and she has ran a few of the shorter runDisney and Rock N Roll kids races. This will be her farthest to date. Not sure how well she is going to do. She ran a full 1/4 mile with me yesterday before walking at about a 12:30 pace. I am hoping she can finish and feel proud. She is worried about coming in last.


Even if she does come in last, remind her that coming in last means she finished ahead of anyone who was too afraid to sign up.  And you can always tell her that my fastest 5K time is over 90 minutes.  She doesn't need to know it was at Dark Side this year.

I remember a kid lamenting how he was never running a race again during the 2015 Star Wars 10K.  We all chuckled because we figured that once he got the medal, he would think it wasn't so bad after all and get excited for next year.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

QueenFernando said:


> I love the Fitletic belts.



I love my Fitletic belt too. I have a question for Fitletic/SPI Belt (or any belt with a buckle and a pouch) users: do you wear the pouch in the back or front?

I wear the pouch in the back, since I generally don't access it during a run. It's easier to put on and easier to ignore that way.

I guess that puts me in the 'fanny pack' club with @Baloo in MI


----------



## SarahDisney

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I love my Fitletic belt too. I have a question for Fitletic/SPI Belt (or any belt with a buckle and a pouch) users: do you wear the pouch in the back or front?
> 
> I wear the pouch in the back, since I generally don't access it during a run. It's easier to put on and easier to ignore that way.
> 
> I guess that puts me in the 'fanny pack' club with @Baloo in MI



I wear it on the front so that I can access my phone if I want to take a picture or something. (Also, I find it more comfortable with the buckle in the back)


----------



## tidefan

ATTQOTD:  Nothing other than I kept my old Saucony Guide 9's just for rain running...


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I love my Fitletic belt too. I have a question for Fitletic/SPI Belt (or any belt with a buckle and a pouch) users: do you wear the pouch in the back or front?
> 
> I wear the pouch in the back, since I generally don't access it during a run. It's easier to put on and easier to ignore that way.
> 
> I guess that puts me in the 'fanny pack' club with @Baloo in MI


 I wear mine in the front and at hip level. It is padded well by my little round belly!


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I love my Fitletic belt too. I have a question for Fitletic/SPI Belt (or any belt with a buckle and a pouch) users: do you wear the pouch in the back or front?
> 
> I wear the pouch in the back, since I generally don't access it during a run. It's easier to put on and easier to ignore that way.
> 
> I guess that puts me in the 'fanny pack' club with @Baloo in MI



During Disney races, I wear mine on my hip. Cuts down on the bouncing and very easy to access the phone for character photos.


----------



## flav

jennamfeo said:


> My DD is 6 (and a half, if you ask her) and she has ran a few of the shorter runDisney and Rock N Roll kids races. This will be her farthest to date. Not sure how well she is going to do. She ran a full 1/4 mile with me yesterday before walking at about a 12:30 pace. I am hoping she can finish and feel proud. She is worried about coming in last.


I found that pacing a kid (hello Mr Bunny!) for the first part of a race really helps them finish it faster... Otherwise the enthusiasm sometimes catches up and then end up cramping. Good luck!


----------



## sourire

jennamfeo said:


> Okay, I think I have determined that my goal is 2nd place in my AG, no time goal.
> ALSO -- this will be my DD's first 5k and she is suuuuper nervous! Her and my husband are going to run/walk the whole thing together! Wish her luck!


Good luck to the whole fam in your various goals, and hope you all have fun!
Agree with @flav on pacing...I ran a turkey trot 2 years ago with my nephew (his first 5k), and he wanted to dart out of there, so he kept up with DH for awhile, and then dropped back to hang with me after the first half mile. There were a lot of complaints about various body parts hurting and sneakers needing to be tied several times, but we crossed the finish together, and he has been talking about it ever since and has done a few more races since then too! 



Slogger said:


> Best of luck to everyone this weekend. @LSUlakes, please change my NG to 2:00 as my new goal for Philly half.
> I'm either going sub 2 hours if things go well or 2:24 if not.


Will be cheering for your sub-2 from a little bit behind ya! Wooo!!!!


----------



## Smilelea

ZellyB said:


> One thing I do always have though for a run in the rain is a hat with a bill. As long as I can keep the rain off my face, I can manage.





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I adjust the timing of my run to avoid the heaviest rain. When looking at a forecast, 'showers' are better than 'rain'.



This. I otherwise don't change anything. My biggest pet peeve is wet/soggy shoes. I could care less about the rest of me being wet if I could just keep my shoes dry.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: I love to run in the rain; so long as it is not too cold!  If I will be out for a long run or it is really raining I just accept I will be wet.  A little body glide/squirel’s nut butter for the feet, a good hat and a breathable rain jacket works for me.  I usually still go with shorts since everything else is going to hold too much water.

Had my second “run” today.  Went a little further and although the ankle hurts it was a good time, still snowing though...

@jennamfeo good luck to your daughter on her first 5K!


----------



## Keels

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD: I love to run in the rain; so long as it is not too cold!  If I will be out for a long run or it is really raining I just accept I will be wet.  A little body glide/squirel’s nut butter for the feet, a good hat and a breathable rain jacket works for me.  I usually still go with shorts since everything else is going to hold too much water.
> 
> Had my second “run” today.  Went a little further and although the ankle hurts it was a good time, still snowing though...
> 
> @jennamfeo good luck to your daughter on her first 5K!



I have nothing to add other than YAY!!


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I saw someone mention rain gear earlier in this thread yesterday and I thought we should turn that into our QOTD to get a few more answers for that person. So, rain gear for running, what you got?



Rain gear for running starts with an ipad and a weather APP....to figure out out how I can arrange my schedule without running in the rain! I hate running in the rain, it's such a pain. I will gladly run in snow, sub-zero temps, wind, heat, humidity, etc but my least favorite weather to run in is rain.

IF I have to run in the rain, it it's during the warmer months, nothing much changes. Maybe a ziplock bag for my phone so it doesn't get wet. During the colder months, I sweat-wicking sweat shirt. Nothing grand.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: Drizzle, nothing different, but I have a hard time running in heavier rain. Usually just go to the gym.

So for tomorrow's race, weather is going to be near perfect conditions for me (upper 40s= fast). Might not have been per plan, but conditions were similar yesterday, so I ran a near race pace first half of my run, and surprised myself. I could actually win my AG based on times from last years race.


----------



## QueenFernando

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I love my Fitletic belt too. I have a question for Fitletic/SPI Belt (or any belt with a buckle and a pouch) users: do you wear the pouch in the back or front?
> 
> I wear the pouch in the back, since I generally don't access it during a run. It's easier to put on and easier to ignore that way.
> 
> I guess that puts me in the 'fanny pack' club with @Baloo in MI



If I think I'll need to access my phone much frequently during the race (pics), I'll wear it in the front.  Either pocket in front or back I find it to be the same comfort level.


----------



## IamTrike

TheHamm said:


> Today I went out in a snow storm.  My co-workers thought I was nuts.  I thought it was rather dark and skipped my sunglasses.  That too was a poor choice as those flakes were sharp!  I am thinking safety glasses would have been better than a hat with a bill but I would be curious if anyone else has an idea or opinion.


  I have a pair of photochromatic biking glasses that I wear on days like that to keep stuff out of my eyes.



garneska said:


> I also wear my goretex mizunos.  This helps keep my feet dry.  they are not trail shoes the soles have the normal traction of my wave riders but the uppers are goretex, helps with rain and cold.


Has any tried the Nike "shield" shoes?  I wonder how they compare to the Goretex upper shoes.


----------



## GreatLakes

avondale said:


> I got the VA3 this summer.  I previously had a Garmin Forerunner 235.  I don't know what the Vivomove is like.
> 
> I like the VA3 overall.  Like the touchscreen and it has the running and daily functionality that I want.  It is a bit smaller (both width and thickness) than the FR 235.  The options for colors are better, IMHO.
> 
> As I've been complaining about lately, the elevation measurements are fictitious.  Someone linked a possible fix for this, but I haven't tried it yet.  To me, it's annoying but not a deal-breaker.  From what I can tell, the HR and GPS mapping functionality are on par with other Garmin devices.



I've had elevation issues with every watch I've owned that does elevation.  In the SportTracks desktop app (not sure about online) you can install an elevation correction plug in that uses the map to try and fix elevation but on occasion if you run over a bridge it will have you going down to the road and back up instead of over the bridge.

One thing that does work for me on occasion is cleaning out the hole the sensor uses since sweat and gunk can get in there and throw off the readings.  On the VA3 you will see a very small hole under the button on the back of the watch.  Dip the watch into a glass filed with dish soap and warm water for a few minutes and then clean the hole (and whol back really) with the softest bristle tooth brush you have.  I've found my elevation is more accurate after that but it only lasts until that hole gets dirty again.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?



I never run with a phone, or anything besides a key, so I'm no help there.  I just have no desire to have a phone on me when I run.



avondale said:


> Dear all, I'm looking for recommendations for rain jackets for running.  Searching the forum turned up a lot of mentions, but not usually with specifics.
> 
> I not looking for warmth - I am just looking for dryness.  Lightweight and pretty close fitting are pluses.  Hood and/or pockets not necessary.
> 
> I can find recommendations on places like Runner's World, but those are usually wanting $$$.  Thanks!





LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I saw someone mention rain gear earlier in this thread yesterday and I thought we should turn that into our QOTD to get a few more answers for that person. So, rain gear for running, what you got?



For a light rain I don't really wear anything other than maybe a running hat.  If it is slightly harder but not cold I'll wear my Patagonia Wind Shield vest but unfortunately that has been discontinue.  It is my favorite rain gear by far and others make something comparable.  I also have a Marmot Eclipse Jacket if it is slightly cooler or I need a hood.

My recommendation is to look into trail running jackets since they are usually a little more versatile and the companies that specialize in trail running (Patagonia, North Face, Marmot, Salomon) have better rain gear than the road focused companies like Brooks in my experience.


----------



## AFwifelife

Oofos on Zulily today!


----------



## SarahDisney

I've never bought Oofos before, but they have the NYC ones for pretty decent price... hmm.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> I've never bought Oofos before, but they have the NYC ones for pretty decent price... hmm.



I definitely recommend trying them out before you buy them.  They seem to be a love it or hate it type of item.  I find the arch to be over-exaggerated and uncomfortable on the Oofos and prefer the Hoka sliders as recovery footwear.  That being said, they have a very large and loyal following.  Good luck with them.


----------



## Capang

AFwifelife said:


> Oofos on Zulily today!


I *might* have just spent too much money on these. I have wanted a pair to wear strictly inside my house because they help my PF more than anything else. Picked up a few extra pairs as well.
ETA: there is an ebates available for zulily as well, I think it went through on the oofos.


----------



## Chaitali

I love the OOFOS, but I do agree they seem to be a love it or leave it type of thing.  It took me a while to get used to the arch.  

As far as rain, I don't mind running in a drizzle and if it's warm out, it ends up feeling good.  If it's a hard rain, I generally try to avoid it.  Of course, if it's a race, just have to suck it up.  In that case I'll make sure I have a brimmed hat and body glide my feet.  I do have a water resistant running jacket if it's raining a bit harder.


----------



## Waiting2goback

avondale said:


> Dear all, I'm looking for recommendations for rain jackets for running.  Searching the forum turned up a lot of mentions, but not usually with specifics.
> 
> I not looking for warmth - I am just looking for dryness.  Lightweight and pretty close fitting are pluses.  Hood and/or pockets not necessary.
> 
> I can find recommendations on places like Runner's World, but those are usually wanting $$$.  Thanks!





Sleepless Knight said:


> There's something about fully embracing the "goofing off" aspect of runDisney events that makes the races so much fun.  My least fun runDisney race was my first.  I took no pictures and did no goofing off.  Honestly, I don't know if I enjoyed that race.  I came back for a second race because I tolerated the experience enough the first time that I decided I could tolerate it again two more time to earn a Coast to Coast medal and then I could be done with running.  Except races number 2 and 3 were actually fun.
> 
> Thanks.  I'm currently feeling frustrated with training and dealing with calf tightness that forced me to cut short last night's run.  I even had brief thoughts last night about just cancelling the whole thing or not even starting the marathon.



NOPE!  You may not quit, I will not allow it.  You will regret it for the rest of your life.  You will always doubt yourself and anytime you attempt it in the future you will pysch yourself out of doing it.  Yes, it is an intimidating distance.  It is 100% scary for probably everybody that ever tries it for the first time.  I even contend it is scary for repeat runners too, it is hard.  HOWEVER, you CAN do it.  Look how many people do it every year and keep going back for more.  Doing it at Disney is even better because there is so much around you to keep your mind occupied and the time and miles will pass, I promise.  

Everyone has ups and downs in training.  There are some fast people on here, @Wendy98, for example.  Go back about 2 weeks and read her story of how she got there.  She worked at it, she believed in herself, and she made it happen.  I don't know if you use Instagram.  If you do go follow run2pr.  Her name is Amanda.  She is a mother of 3.  She started out like a regular person, out of shape and fully doubting herself.  She's in her mid 30's and she is going to the Olympic trials next year.  She is currently injured with a torn labrum in her hip.  You would never know it by her messages.  I am not saying we will all be able to run in the Olympic trials, however you are only limited by your mind.  If you tell yourself you can't run the marathon, you can't.  If you tell yourself you will finish no matter what, you will finish!!!  Don't limit yourself.   I am telling you that you can do this and if you don't believe me then do it for me because I can't be there this year.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I saw someone mention rain gear earlier in this thread yesterday and I thought we should turn that into our QOTD to get a few more answers for that person. So, rain gear for running, what you got?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I either run in the rain and change nothing, or use the TM. Really depends on the temps outside on which one of those I do. I know that does not help much, but perhaps its a option for you...



I found a Columbia zip up jacket at Kohl's I believe.  It is bright yellow and ugly as sin but it is lightweight, keeps me very warm, and it was like $30-40.  When i do wear it I come back wet, but not from rain, it is from sweat because the thing keeps me so warm.  I don't know the model but I can try to take a pic when I get home if you need me to.  I wore it yesterday morning when I went out for my run and it was 22'.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Waiting2goback said:


> NOPE! You may not quit, I will not allow it. You will regret it for the rest of your life. You will always doubt yourself and anytime you attempt it in the future you will pysch yourself out of doing it. Yes, it is an intimidating distance. It is 100% scary for probably everybody that ever tries it for the first time. I even contend it is scary for repeat runners too...





Waiting2goback said:


> If you tell yourself you can't run the marathon, you can't. If you tell yourself you will finish no matter what, you will finish!!! Don't limit yourself.



+1

Thought about posting something similar but didn't. I agree 100%. Thank you @Waiting2goback for spelling it out so clearly.


----------



## Waiting2goback

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> +1
> 
> Thought about posting something similar but didn't. I agree 100%. Thank you @Waiting2goback for spelling it out so clearly.



I was afraid to write it too.  I am a very direct and blunt person so I was worried it would come across the wrong way but in the end I felt it was worth having people mad at me.  : )


----------



## Jules76126

Catching up



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Looks like I will need something to hold my phone during the marathon this year. I have a iphone 10 or whatever it called, not thats really the most relevant part of the question. Anyway, those who run with your phone, what you use to hold it during the run? Do you bring a extra battery as well and what do you do with it?



I have two phones and IPhone SE and IPhone 7 (work phone). I have an armband that works well for the SE, but not the 7. I can jam in it there, but its takes some work to get the headphones in the jack. I am hoping to get some bluetooth ones at some point so that should solve that problem. Now that it is cold, I run with a jacket so the phone goes in the pocket. No battery issues as my SE has great battery life as I barely use it. Going to milking that one as long as I can.

Rain gear - I have a north face rain jacket.


----------



## JeffW

Waiting2goback said:


> I was afraid to write it too.  I am a very direct and blunt person so I was worried it would come across the wrong way but in the end I felt it was worth having people mad at me.  : )



+1 here too

@Sleepless Knight , based on your previous postings and your Avatar, I think you should throw in The Empire Strikes Back, jump to Dagobah, and let Yoda take over

Yoda: "...Only different in your mind.  You must unlearn what you have learned"
(shuffling around of an X-wing)
Luke: "I don't believe it!"
Yoda: "That is why you fail"​
You're done stacking rocks, time to move an X-wing


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Waiting2goback said:


> NOPE! You may not quit, I will not allow it. You will regret it for the rest of your life. You will always doubt yourself and anytime you attempt it in the future you will pysch yourself out of doing it. Yes, it is an intimidating distance. It is 100% scary for probably everybody that ever tries it for the first time. I even contend it is scary for repeat runners too, it is hard. HOWEVER, you CAN do it. Look how many people do it every year and keep going back for more. Doing it at Disney is even better because there is so much around you to keep your mind occupied and the time and miles will pass, I promise.
> 
> Everyone has ups and downs in training. There are some fast people on here, @Wendy98, for example. Go back about 2 weeks and read her story of how she got there. She worked at it, she believed in herself, and she made it happen. I don't know if you use Instagram. If you do go follow run2pr. Her name is Amanda. She is a mother of 3. She started out like a regular person, out of shape and fully doubting herself. She's in her mid 30's and she is going to the Olympic trials next year. She is currently injured with a torn labrum in her hip. You would never know it by her messages. I am not saying we will all be able to run in the Olympic trials, however you are only limited by your mind. If you tell yourself you can't run the marathon, you can't. If you tell yourself you will finish no matter what, you will finish!!! Don't limit yourself. I am telling you that you can do this and if you don't believe me then do it for me because I can't be there this year.


Thank you.  I really appreciate this.  Training had been going fine and then I hit a setback.  Paces that were once difficult, but doable suddenly became impossible.  My calf muscles began to act up and I had to cut a planned run short, something I haven't done in a couple of years now.  Combine that with other frustrations in life unrelated to running and I felt really down.  

During training for my first half, I made a lot of mistakes.  But I believe the biggest came from not telling anyone my fears about not finishing.  I allowed those negative thoughts and feelings to fester inside of me.  On race day itself those fears manifested themselves in starting out way too fast in an attempt to "build the cushion" and nearly resulted in being injuring myself and withdrawing less than 1 mile into the race.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> +1
> 
> Thought about posting something similar but didn't. I agree 100%. Thank you @Waiting2goback for spelling it out so clearly.


I appreciate your thoughts as well.  Heading into my first marathon, I'm determined to not repeat the same mistake I referenced above.  So on here I try to be honest about how I feel.  I think it does two things for me.

1.  I think expressing those fears and feelings somehow validates them.  It also allows me to confront them and examine them instead of internalizing them and letting them consume me.

2.  So many people here are so wonderful about sharing their successes and failures.  And as I hoped, some would respond with encouragement and a heartfelt and sincere pep talk.  



Waiting2goback said:


> I was afraid to write it too.  I am a very direct and blunt person so I was worried it would come across the wrong way but in the end I felt it was worth having people mad at me.  : )


Speaking only for myself as you addressed at least part of your response to me, I needed it.  I even told coach that I wasn't sure if I needed encouragement, a brief respite from running, to get out of my own head, or a swift kick in the rear.  

And honestly, I don't think it came across as too blunt.  I interpreted it as encouraging with real examples of people who have overcome great difficulties in pursing their running hopes and dreams whatever those hopes and dreams are.  And at least for me, the phrase "I will not allow you to quit" came across as don't give up because it suddenly got hard.  



JeffW said:


> +1 here too
> 
> @Sleepless Knight , based on your previous postings and your Avatar, I think you should throw in The Empire Strikes Back, jump to Dagobah, and let Yoda take over
> 
> Yoda: "...Only different in your mind.  You must unlearn what you have learned"
> (shuffling around of an X-wing)
> Luke: "I don't believe it!"
> Yoda: "That is why you fail"​
> You're done stacking rocks, time to move an X-wing


Will it surprise you to know that I usually throw in The Empire Strikes Back on the eve of leaving for runDisney events just to pump myself with the widsom of Yoda?  But I truly appreciate the reminder.  This whole week and the responses here have reminded me of something that became easy to forget.

This reminds me that I also need to add Bolt to the pump up movie rotation because of the sheer manic energy of Rhino the hamster from that movie.  "Let it begin!  Let it begin!  Let it begin!"  

"Destiny?  I've been expecting your call."

Honestly, today I feel a lot better than I did two days ago.  I truly appreciate the support and encouragment I get here.  My non runner friends and family offer plenty of well wishes and encouragement.  This community also offers those things and experience that has come firsthand.  

I don't know what my marathon experience will be, but I will not quit.  And knowing that so many people are cheering for me as they go about their own races or tasks of that day will help sustain me on the course.


----------



## PrincessV

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I love my Fitletic belt too. I have a question for Fitletic/SPI Belt (or any belt with a buckle and a pouch) users: do you wear the pouch in the back or front?
> 
> I wear the pouch in the back, since I generally don't access it during a run. It's easier to put on and easier to ignore that way.
> 
> I guess that puts me in the 'fanny pack' club with @Baloo in MI


It depends on which belt I'm using and why I'm using it... I have a Fitletic single stretchy pouch I use with bottoms that don't have enough pockets: it holds my inhaler, car key (which is, unfortunately, massive - why must the key and fob all be one, heavy thing??), ID and a $20 bill - for that usage, it goes in the back and settles into the small of my back without budging. I have a Fuel Belt with a bunch of little elastic loops to hold gels, and I can slide an amphipod pouch onto it, too, if I need more storage space for inhaler, key, etc.: the way the loops are situated, I prefer that one with pouch (or empty spot if I don't add a pouch) in front.


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

The air quality in the San Francisco bay area has been unhealthy/very unhealthy for the past 8 days. Here are pictures of the SF skyline taken a week apart. This is from the smoke from the Camp Fire in Paradise, CA, approximately 170 miles away. Locally, the Berkeley half marathon and the North Face 50k have been cancelled. I can't believe that the Cal-Stanford football game hasn't been cancelled yet.

Since I don't have a dreadmill or a gym membership, I haven't run in a week. My step count is the lowest it's ever been. I think my body is appreciating the break from running though.
The forecast is for the winds to shift Sunday night, which will bring some relief. Rain is forecasted for Thanksgiving Day, which will help even more.

Update: as @dis_or_dat reported: the Cal-Stanford game has been postponed until 12/1. Go Bears!


----------



## Jules76126

r2chewbaccad2 said:


> View attachment 365650
> The air quality in the San Francisco bay area has been unhealthy/very unhealthy for the past 8 days. Here are pictures of the SF skyline taken a week apart. This is from the smoke from the Camp Fire in Paradise, CA, approximately 170 miles away. Locally, the Berkeley half marathon and the North Face 50k have been cancelled. I can't believe that the Cal-Stanford football game hasn't been cancelled yet.
> 
> Since I don't have a dreadmill or a gym membership, I haven't run in a week. My step count is the lowest it's ever been. I think my body is appreciating the break from running though.
> The forecast is for the winds to shift Sunday night, which will bring some relief. Rain is forecasted for Thanksgiving Day, which will help even more.



That looks awful! I am glad you guys are getting some much needed relief next week. Wish we could send some of our rain/snow out west to CA.


----------



## dis_or_dat

r2chewbaccad2 said:


> View attachment 365650
> The air quality in the San Francisco bay area has been unhealthy/very unhealthy for the past 8 days. Here are pictures of the SF skyline taken a week apart. This is from the smoke from the Camp Fire in Paradise, CA, approximately 170 miles away. Locally, the Berkeley half marathon and the North Face 50k have been cancelled. I can't believe that the Cal-Stanford football game hasn't been cancelled yet.
> 
> Since I don't have a dreadmill or a gym membership, I haven't run in a week. My step count is the lowest it's ever been. I think my body is appreciating the break from running though.
> The forecast is for the winds to shift Sunday night, which will bring some relief. Rain is forecasted for Thanksgiving Day, which will help even more.



Just announced it’s being postponed til 12/1.

I ran the Stanford Dish on Wednesday and it was just a huge blanket of brown smog. All the schools were closed today and the air isn’t expected to improve much til Tuesday!

I haven’t run since Wednesday, which is a huge deal for me since I’ll do almost anything to run. But they said today’s air is equivalent to smoking half a pack. And this past week of bad air is like smoking a cigarette every day for a year! I have a treadmill but it’s in my drafty garage. I may try to hit up a gym if I can manage it.


----------



## dis_or_dat

r2chewbaccad2 said:


> Go Bears!



Haha! Watched the 3rd quarter of the Cal-USC game, which was awesome. 

Bad year for the PAC12 in general though, hope for better things in 2019!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Sleepless Knight said:


> 1. I think expressing those fears and feelings somehow validates them. It also allows me to confront them and examine them instead of internalizing them and letting them consume me.
> 
> 2. So many people here are so wonderful about sharing their successes and failures. And as I hoped, some would respond with encouragement and a heartfelt and sincere pep talk.



These reasons make sense to me. Since we're full of unsolicited advice today, I make the following suggestion:

When you have a negative thought, either mentally or on line, add a 'but'. Ideally the 'but' should include an course of action to remedy the negative thought.

Examples: I thought about not even starting the marathon, BUT I realized how much fun I would miss out on, so I'm not going to let that happen.

My calf tightness forced me to shorten a run, BUT I talked to DB about it and we made some adjustments to the plan, so I'm good.

This does several things:

1. Reassures you that everything will be alright.

2. Trains your mind to think like that so that if adversity hits during a race, you express the negative thought AND a plan to address the issue.

3. Alerts us than an intervention is not necessary.


----------



## Kazrak

r2chewbaccad2 said:


> View attachment 365650
> The air quality in the San Francisco bay area has been unhealthy/very unhealthy for the past 8 days. Here are pictures of the SF skyline taken a week apart. This is from the smoke from the Camp Fire in Paradise, CA, approximately 170 miles away. Locally, the Berkeley half marathon and the North Face 50k have been cancelled. I can't believe that the Cal-Stanford football game hasn't been cancelled yet.
> 
> Since I don't have a dreadmill or a gym membership, I haven't run in a week. My step count is the lowest it's ever been. I think my body is appreciating the break from running though.
> The forecast is for the winds to shift Sunday night, which will bring some relief. Rain is forecasted for Thanksgiving Day, which will help even more.
> 
> Update: as @dis_or_dat reported: the Cal-Stanford game has been postponed until 12/1. Go Bears!



Yeah, same problem down here in Sunnyvale.  We're decamping to Phoenix for Thanksgiving next week, assuming the plane can take off.  I was hoping to get some more training runs in before the Turkey Trot, but fortunately this is just for fun and not for time.


----------



## akrosie

My first post, but I have to chime in here. I’m an old, slow runner. Discovering RunDisney about five years ago nudged me from walking to run/walk/run.  Inspired by these boards and my running buddy, I signed up for Dopey last year. It would be my first full marathon, too.Training didn’t go as well as I hoped,but I did manage lots of shorter back to backs. By race weekend, my attitude was “I can do the 5, 10 and half, and start the marathon. After that, who knows.” I struggled with pace and kept slipping back. When the balloon ladies passed me, I just decided to do what I could and if they made me stop I would. Well, I finished! I never even got a warning, so I’m not sure how that worked.  Anyway, the “do your best and just don’t quit” attitude can work, as I think you have already decided.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> These reasons make sense to me. Since we're full of unsolicited advice today, I make the following suggestion:


Speaking only for myself, I don't mind the unsolicited advice.  In fact I appreciate that much faster runners with substantially more experience than me are so willing to reach out to me and offer their experience especially as that pertains to the marathon.  

For years I practically insisted I would not run a marathon.  At one point, I vowed I would only do so if it guaranteed me a visit to the set of a Star Wars movie.  In my early time as a runner, I feared doing a 5K before the half because I thought it might wipe my legs out for the half.  Touring Disney World on the very end of a cold and then running a half marathon a few days after that with normal Disney World touring thrown in convinced me that a 10K and Half back to back was not as impossible as I once believed.  The insane idea to run a half marathon on just 3 weeks training when I registered for the race and started training 3 weeks before the race taught me that the more frequent running a marathon asks of me might not be so impossible after all.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> When you have a negative thought, either mentally or on line, add a 'but'. Ideally the 'but' should include an course of action to remedy the negative thought.


This is why I appreciate unsolicited advice.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Examples: I thought about not even starting the marathon, BUT I realized how much fun I would miss out on, so I'm not going to let that happen.


Well, I did think about the money I had spent on Dopey registration so I realized I had already spent money on it.  Sometimes I believe reasons like this are why runDisney stopped offering deferrals.  I wonder if people kept deferring after beginning to comprehend what they had gotten themselves into.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> 3. Alerts us than an intervention is not necessary.


In my case, a small intervention was necessary.  In real life, I've had people say "you're absolutely crazy (and not in a good way) for running" or "why do you run when it could kill you?"  At best, it's along the lines of "I couldn't do it, but if you enjoy it, that's fine."  And I really don't want to share my running challenges when the feedback I'm most likely to hear based on previous experience is a validation of their perspective on why I should not do this.

The day before my very first half, I met a couple in Disneyland wearing their marathon weekend shirts.  They were so very encouraging to me.  But in my head, I completely believed that they were just being nice because they didn't want to make me feel bad when I failed the next day.  Well as fate would have it, who do you think I saw around mile 12 that very next day?  Yep, that very same couple.  Only now I knew they were not just being polite because I was on the verge of completing the very thing I had not believed would happen roughly 24 hours earlier. 

I appreciate so much knowing that if I'm having a rough go of things in training that I can share that here and there are people willing to give me a pep talk and remind me of why I signed up for this in the first place.



akrosie said:


> My first post, but I have to chime in here. I’m an old, slow runner. Discovering RunDisney about five years ago nudged me from walking to run/walk/run.  Inspired by these boards and my running buddy, I signed up for Dopey last year. It would be my first full marathon, too.Training didn’t go as well as I hoped,but I did manage lots of shorter back to backs. By race weekend, my attitude was “I can do the 5, 10 and half, and start the marathon. After that, who knows.” I struggled with pace and kept slipping back. When the balloon ladies passed me, I just decided to do what I could and if they made me stop I would. Well, I finished! I never even got a warning, so I’m not sure how that worked.  Anyway, the “do your best and just don’t quit” attitude can work, as I think you have already decided.


As a slow runner myself, this helps me out so much.  I try to be authentic or honest in my struggles in here in part so others who may be struggling can see that we all struggle.  And I can't really begin to express how much it means to me when someone with the experience I'm working towards validates my fears and then reminds that they accomplished their goal.  Whatever that goal is.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Sleepless Knight said:


> In my case, a small intervention was necessary.



I thought about that after I posted. In that case, maybe something like this:

I had a problem, but I got it fixed. What do you guys think?

@akrosie may deserve the nomination for the best first post ever! Welcome!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I thought about that after I posted. In that case, maybe something like this:
> 
> I had a problem, but I got it fixed. What do you guys think?


I like that and see what you're saying, but again in my case it was the subsequent encouragement from you, @Waiting2goback , and @JeffW , and anyone else I missed who helped me finally get back to a good place about it.  Expressing those frustrations and fears helped me process and confront them, but encouragement finally helped me want to conquer them.

This morning I realized that my calf felt good enough to go running tonight, but my heart wasn't really in it.  In a few minutes I head out for my run with a desire to do so.


----------



## garneska

@Sleepless Knight this is for you.  I am not Wendy fast, but I am sure some would say experienced and fairly quick.  My next challenge after my successful Chicago marathon is a 50k trail race. Why because I spent the summer day hiking the Appalachian Trail in Ga, completed all 78 miles and all but 3 of those both north bound and south bound.  I loved it so thought sure a trail race only slightly longer than a marathon, I can do this.  Last weekend I went to a trail, I have only done a few trail runs, this was a much more technical trail. I had never done it before.  I was supposed to do 2 loops of the 5 loop trail.  That did not happen that first loop was so difficult and seriously made me think there is no way I can do that race. I was very discouraged after Sunday.  However I am telling myself not to quit.  Do that trail again, second time will be better.  My plan is to run the trail again on  Sunday and hopefully do that loop twice. I have to try. 

Sometimes it is hard and you don’t necessarily get through your run (like last week for me) but you pick yourself up and dust off and try again.  I am going to do it again Sunday. I hope to complete two loops this time.

I learned something though new trail scare me, so tomorrow heading up to the state park where the race is to hike the tough sections (there are two will do one tomorrow and one next moth) this way I can hike it and be prepared. 

Good luck. Hope your run went well tonight.


----------



## dis_or_dat

@Sleepless Knight I'm also about to train for my first marathon and I'm scared as heck! Sometimes I wonder if I should even start since so many things can go wrong and it's such a time commitment.  So it's easy to doubt yourself.  But let's just jump on in - that's the only way to do it!  One foot in front of the other, right?

By the way, if anyone wants to get ahead of the Christmas presents, the Nike Vaporfly 4% Flyknits have been restocked!
https://www.nike.com/t/vaporfly-4-flyknit-unisex-running-shoe-v7G3FB

I run in the ultra cushioned Nimbus and had to go back to the Nimbus 17 for a wider toe box, so I'm not sure if these are right for me.


----------



## PkbaughAR

MissLiss279 said:


> ATTQOTD: My phone goes in a pocket of my SparkleSkirts.



ATTQOTD: This is me too! Or in the pocket of my leggings.


----------



## bevcgg

Sleepless Knight said:


> This morning I realized that my calf felt good enough to go running tonight.



I use to have a lot of issues with my calf muscles cramping- no amount of rolling/stretching/icing etc would solve for long. My Dtr suggested taking a magnesium supplement and it was LIFE CHANGING for me! I am now training for Dopey with no issues at all. Might be something to explore? 

Just do a bit of research on what type to take least you have a "milk of magnesia" effect instead.


----------



## Baloo in MI

garneska said:


> @Sleepless Knight this is for you.  I am not Wendy fast, but I am sure some would say experienced and fairly quick.  My next challenge after my successful Chicago marathon is a 50k trail race. Why because I spent the summer day hiking the Appalachian Trail in Ga, completed all 78 miles and all but 3 of those both north bound and south bound.  I loved it so thought sure a trail race only slightly longer than a marathon, I can do this.  Last weekend I went to a trail, I have only done a few trail runs, this was a much more technical trail. I had never done it before.  I was supposed to do 2 loops of the 5 loop trail.  That did not happen that first loop was so difficult and seriously made me think there is no way I can do that race. I was very discouraged after Sunday.  However I am telling myself not to quit.  Do that trail again, second time will be better.  My plan is to run the trail again on  Sunday and hopefully do that loop twice. I have to try.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard and you don’t necessarily get through your run (like last week for me) but you pick yourself up and dust off and try again.  I am going to do it again Sunday. I hope to complete two loops this time.
> 
> I learned something though new trail scare me, so tomorrow heading up to the state park where the race is to hike the tough sections (there are two will do one tomorrow and one next moth) this way I can hike it and be prepared.
> 
> Good luck. Hope your run went well tonight.




Good luck with the 50K!  Trail running is a very rewarding challenge.  Don’t be intimidated, stick with it.  You legs will adjust and it will become natural.  You might just grow to love it, I did.  My best running memories in races and in workouts have all been when I am out on a trail in the middle of the woods appreciating nature and just fulling in the moment.  Excited to hear how the training goes


----------



## TCB in FLA

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> These reasons make sense to me. Since we're full of unsolicited advice today, I make the following suggestion:
> 
> When you have a negative thought, either mentally or on line, add a 'but'. Ideally the 'but' should include an course of action to remedy the negative thought.
> 
> Examples: I thought about not even starting the marathon, BUT I realized how much fun I would miss out on, so I'm not going to let that happen.
> 
> My calf tightness forced me to shorten a run, BUT I talked to DB about it and we made some adjustments to the plan, so I'm good.
> 
> This does several things:
> 
> 1. Reassures you that everything will be alright.
> 
> 2. Trains your mind to think like that so that if adversity hits during a race, you express the negative thought AND a plan to address the issue.
> 
> 3. Alerts us than an intervention is not necessary.


Back in his Oprah days, Dr Phil used to say the BUT in a sentence cancels the first part of the sentence out. He was using it as a reference in negative self-talk, like:
“I want to run a marathon BUT I’m so busy.”
“I want to lose weight BUT my family eats out all the time.”
“I want to run faster BUT don’t like to go the track.”

And Dr Phil is totally right! If you really wanted to run a marathon/lose weight/run faster, you would do the work. BUT the real answer is that it’s easier to say in your comfort zone.

@OldSlowGoofyGuy I love the way you flipped the BUT statements into positive self talk! My personal BUT statement for the next two months is “I’m dealing with an ankle issue and the weather sucks BUT I have a new training plan, have adjusted my finish time expectations and have folks I can talk to if needed.” Thank you for reminding us to flip the switch!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

garneska said:


> Sometimes it is hard and you don’t necessarily get through your run (like last week for me) but you pick yourself up and dust off and try again. I am going to do it again Sunday. I hope to complete two loops this time.


Once again this community reminds me of things I believe and in some instances know from my own experience, yet temporarily forget when disappointments occur.

From Batman Begins:

Alfred:  Why do we fall Master Bruce?

Bruce Wayne:  So we can learn to pick ourselves back up again.  



dis_or_dat said:


> I'm also about to train for my first marathon and I'm scared as heck! Sometimes I wonder if I should even start since so many things can go wrong and it's such a time commitment. So it's easy to doubt yourself. But let's just jump on in - that's the only way to do it! One foot in front of the other, right?


Well, it was only a matter of time before I had to go and quote Yoda.

"Fear is the path to the dark side.  Fear leads to anger.  Anger leads to hate.  And hate leads to suffering."  

I love your mentality of jump right in with both feet.  And on many a training run and a couple of races, one foot in front of the eventually carried me across that finish line.  Including my very first race where I was done approximately half a mile into the race.  Sometimes stubborn determination is a great asset for a runner to have.



TCB in FLA said:


> “I want to run a marathon BUT I’m so busy.”


I almost bought a t shirt once that said "Destroy Excuses."  This was before I decided to tackle the marathon.  I've talked to a few people who express their own versions of the BUT statement in a negative way.  

"That sounds awesome, BUT there's no way I could run that far."
"That sounds like so much fun, BUT doesn't it destroy your knees?"

As an FYI, I once uttered a variation of that first statement when I read about the inaugural Disneyland Half Marathon.  I never thought about it again until I talked to some runners after my second consecutive visit to Disneyland over half marathon weekend and they were kind enough to explain in enough detail that I didn't need to be fast, nor did I need to be an experienced runner to maintain that pace with proper training.  I believe they told me something along the lines of "it will be difficult, but if you train for it, it's very doable."  And they were absolutely correct.


----------



## avondale

I had a weird experience on my run today.

Context to explain why it was weird:  I am a middle-aged small white woman.  I am fortunate to live in an area with a good network of paved multi-use trails within a very close distance.  It is a very friendly area.  Usually everyone you pass going the other direction - runners, walkers, and even some cyclists - will smile or wave or say "hi" or comment about the weather.

I had a 7EB run today before lunch.  My EB pace is not very fast.  I rarely pass runners going in the same direction as me.  When runners pass in the same direction, usually we also wave or say "hi" going by.

There was another middle-aged small white female runner that I was slowly but surely catching up to several miles into my run.  As I approached her, I thought she looked like she was struggling: her gait seemed a bit off, like she was trying not to limp.  She wasn't keeping a very steady pace.   I was considering whether I would ask her if she was OK when I passed her.

I got up beside her, and she suddenly took off like I had bitten her!  She was definitely having issues, as she sort of hopped and skipped in her surge, definitely trying to not impact the ground in certain ways.  I think my jaw may have literally dropped at how she clearly did this because I was passing her.

She got a little ahead of me and slowed back down, and sure enough, my steady pace meant that shortly I caught up to her again.  Again, when I got along side, she took off.  I called out, loudly because she had headphones, "You know, this is not a race!"  It was just so weird and kind of rude.  Also, it made me tense to think that we would be doing this over and over again for who knows how long.

Well, we were just about a tenth of a mile or so from a traffic light, where we both got stopped.  I caught up to her and stayed out of arm's length and said, "You know, I didn't mean anything by passing you.  I am just trying to keep a steady pace."  I know she knew I was talking to her, but she wouldn't look at me or acknowledge in any way that I was there.  This whole thing is totally out of character for this area.  

When we got the walk signal, she took off again - fortunately for long enough to get enough ahead of me that I didn't catch up to her for another mile, where it was apparently her turn-around point.  I gave her a wide berth passing her as she turned around, and again she wouldn't even look at me.  So strange!  

I have a lot of experience advising college students, and I know that there's usually more going on "behind the scenes" than meets the eye, but I am having a hard time explaining this runner's behavior.  Every time I passed someone else going the other way who waved, it just reinforced how strange it was.  Anyway, I will eventually shrug it off, but it just left me with such a weird feeling.   Kind of ruined my run because I felt like I was projecting some kind of axe-murderer vibe or something.


----------



## xjillianpaige

So I never put the race I ran today on the calendar, but I ran my non-profit's 5k fundraiser today and my pace was...

*10:43* for a finish time of *33:47* and I am sooooooo happy! I was anticipating a 37:00 race at an 11-12 minute pace and this is SO much better! Stoked!

And I know I owe a race report from the half a few weeks ago... I'm... working on it??


----------



## TCB in FLA

avondale said:


> I had a weird experience on my run today.
> 
> Context to explain why it was weird:  I am a middle-aged small white woman.  I am fortunate to live in an area with a good network of paved multi-use trails within a very close distance.  It is a very friendly area.  Usually everyone you pass going the other direction - runners, walkers, and even some cyclists - will smile or wave or say "hi" or comment about the weather.
> 
> I had a 7EB run today before lunch.  My EB pace is not very fast.  I rarely pass runners going in the same direction as me.  When runners pass in the same direction, usually we also wave or say "hi" going by.
> 
> There was another middle-aged small white female runner that I was slowly but surely catching up to several miles into my run.  As I approached her, I thought she looked like she was struggling: her gait seemed a bit off, like she was trying not to limp.  She wasn't keeping a very steady pace.   I was considering whether I would ask her if she was OK when I passed her.
> 
> I got up beside her, and she suddenly took off like I had bitten her!  She was definitely having issues, as she sort of hopped and skipped in her surge, definitely trying to not impact the ground in certain ways.  I think my jaw may have literally dropped at how she clearly did this because I was passing her.
> 
> She got a little ahead of me and slowed back down, and sure enough, my steady pace meant that shortly I caught up to her again.  Again, when I got along side, she took off.  I called out, loudly because she had headphones, "You know, this is not a race!"  It was just so weird and kind of rude.  Also, it made me tense to think that we would be doing this over and over again for who knows how long.
> 
> Well, we were just about a tenth of a mile or so from a traffic light, where we both got stopped.  I caught up to her and stayed out of arm's length and said, "You know, I didn't mean anything by passing you.  I am just trying to keep a steady pace."  I know she knew I was talking to her, but she wouldn't look at me or acknowledge in any way that I was there.  This whole thing is totally out of character for this area.
> 
> When we got the walk signal, she took off again - fortunately for long enough to get enough ahead of me that I didn't catch up to her for another mile, where it was apparently her turn-around point.  I gave her a wide berth passing her as she turned around, and again she wouldn't even look at me.  So strange!
> 
> I have a lot of experience advising college students, and I know that there's usually more going on "behind the scenes" than meets the eye, but I am having a hard time explaining this runner's behavior.  Every time I passed someone else going the other way who waved, it just reinforced how strange it was.  Anyway, I will eventually shrug it off, but it just left me with such a weird feeling.   Kind of ruined my run because I felt like I was projecting some kind of axe-murderer vibe or something.


So that’s just odd. I’ve been on runs where I’m constantly passed/get passed by someone since we are doing the same average pace but I’m run/walking while they are straight running, but there’s still an initial acknowledgement. Sorry that she ruined the vibe of your run. 

But your running trail area sounds awesome!


----------



## DIS-OH

Hello, Running Friends!

I’ve been absent from this thread for a bit...started a new job in August and it’s kept me busy.  I’m enjoying the job and learning a lot!  If you have questions about students who are homeless, in foster care, incarcerated or preschoolers with suspected disabilities, I can answer them!  I also handle the School District’s PR and social media.  We ran a Bond Issue to build new schools and it passed on Election Day! We will, finally, be able to replace our 100+ year old elementary schools!

This Fall, I also judged six local HS Marching Band competitions and judged the State Marching Band Finals.  

Back to running regularly and getting ready for the Half during Marathon Weekend.  

Looking forward to hanging out on this thread more, too!


----------



## SarahDisney

DIS-OH said:


> Hello, Running Friends!
> 
> I’ve been absent from this thread for a bit...started a new job in August and it’s kept me busy.  I’m enjoying the job and learning a lot!  If you have questions about students who are homeless, in foster care, incarcerated or preschoolers with suspected disabilities, I can answer them!  I also handle the School District’s PR and social media.  We ran a Bond Issue to build new schools and it passed on Election Day! We will, finally, be able to replace our 100+ year old elementary schools!
> 
> This Fall, I also judged six local HS Marching Band competitions and judged the State Marching Band Finals.
> 
> Back to running regularly and getting ready for the Half during Marathon Weekend.
> 
> Looking forward to hanging out on this thread more, too!



Excuse me while I go take a nap because I'm exhausted from reading about how busy you are.
Glad to see you back here!


----------



## jennamfeo

My full re-cap from the Rock N Roll Las Vegas Half Marathon is here: #StripAtNight

But the short of it was: I hated it, I loved it, night races are hard, don't eat a huge bowl of Mac N Cheese before a race, bless people that hand out free booze during a race, and tonight is the last night to register for next year's race at $99! Come run it with me in 2019!!!!

@LSUlakes - my official time was 2:26:09 and yes I had a beer!


----------



## jennamfeo

Full recap of my Turkey Trot 5k from yesterday is here: Gobble!

Highlights: Bay finished her first 5k and we all took 2nd place in our age groups!!

 

@LSUlakes - finished in 26:26 which was a course PR for me!


----------



## camaker

* Holly Springs Half Marathon Race Report*

The Holly Springs Half Marathon is my little town’s local race. It’s put on by the local running club here and while the course is not my favorite, the proximity can’t be beat. It passes within a quarter mile of my house. I didn’t decide to run this race until last weekend, opting to evaluate my Chicago and Tuna Run recovery prior to committing.

Race morning dawned very chilly at 33-34 degrees, but here proximity and the small size of the race was of great benefit. I left the house at 6:20 and was parked at the start before 6:30. The start was at 7:15, so I stayed in the warm car until 7:05 when I headed to the heated bathrooms next to the start line. There was no line and I was in and out and in place towards the back of the start chute at 7:10.

My plan was to run the race at a long run training pace since it’s only 3 weeks until my next goal race.  That translated to a target of ~10min/mile and a finish around 2:10. The course itself is hilly, ranging from rolling hills to a couple of brutal dirt/mulch track climbs, making consistent pacing a challenge, so I settled into an early pace that felt right that had me averaging ~9:45 min/mile.

The early section of the course ran through a combination of neighborhoods, greenways and parks. The greenways were narrow with significant right to left sloping in spots. In addition, there were a couple of wood plank bridges that had frosted over in the cold overnight temperatures. They had been half-heartedly sprinkled with dirt for traction in limited places and one of them was on an upslope making it hard to keep traction. I heard after the race that there were a number of spills on it.

The midsection featured a transition from pavement to mulch and dirt trails. The course had to be re-routed away from the greenway section I lost my shoes checking out last weekend, as ~4” of rain during the week had flooded portions of it. Also due to the rain, the mulch was very soft and gave even less energy return than normal. I navigated the hills without losing too much time and was cruising down the back half of the course slightly ahead of schedule.

As I hit the 12 mile marker, I started out a mini out and back section and saw a Tuna Run teammate inbound about two tenths of a mile ahead of me. I’m usually only competitive with myself in these races, but for some reason I didn’t want to finish behind him, so I decided to see if I had enough in the tank to catch him and turned up the pace. I caught him and blew past with more than a quarter mile left. Keeping the pedal to the floor (think Prius power, not V8 power) I rocked out an 8:15 final mile, crossing the finish line just over 2:04.

All in all, a fun little race, but not a “must do” by any stretch of the imagination. Thanks to anyone who read this far!

TL;DR, @LSUlakes , please update my race listing with a result of 2:04:14.


----------



## KevM

Well, my first marathon is in the books!

  I completed it, but came no where close to my goal.  It ended up taking me 5:58:15 because my right leg, from my toes up to my knee, started hurting around mile 15 and I decided that discretion is the better part of valor.

I did like the course of the Philadelphia Marathon.  The weather was pretty nice, it was 34 degrees when the race started and was 44 degrees when I finished.

I’ll need to decide if I want to do another marathon.  I’m thinking it’s possible that my leg isn’t in condition for acrually running a marathon.  I like half marathons a lot, so it might be the smarter move to just focus on those.


----------



## SheHulk

KevM said:


> View attachment 366064 Well, my first marathon is in the books!
> 
> I completed it, but came no where close to my goal.  It ended up taking me 5:58:15 because my right leg, from my toes up to my knee, started hurting around mile 15 and I decided that discretion is the better part of valor.
> 
> I did like the course of the Philadelphia Marathon.  The weather was pretty nice, it was 34 degrees when the race started and was 44 degrees when I finished.
> 
> I’ll need to decide if I want to do another marathon.  I’m thinking it’s possible that my leg isn’t in condition for acrually running a marathon.  I like half marathons a lot, so it might be the smarter move to just focus on those.


Love the medal! Congratulations!


----------



## michigandergirl

KevM said:


> View attachment 366064 Well, my first marathon is in the books!
> 
> I completed it, but came no where close to my goal.  It ended up taking me 5:58:15 because my right leg, from my toes up to my knee, started hurting around mile 15 and I decided that discretion is the better part of valor.
> 
> I did like the course of the Philadelphia Marathon.  The weather was pretty nice, it was 34 degrees when the race started and was 44 degrees when I finished.
> 
> I’ll need to decide if I want to do another marathon.  I’m thinking it’s possible that my leg isn’t in condition for acrually running a marathon.  I like half marathons a lot, so it might be the smarter move to just focus on those.



Congrats marathoner!!! That is an awesome medal.


----------



## IamTrike

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> These reasons make sense to me. Since we're full of unsolicited advice today, I make the following suggestion:
> 
> When you have a negative thought, either mentally or on line, add a 'but'. Ideally the 'but' should include an course of action to remedy the negative thought.
> 
> Examples: I thought about not even starting the marathon, BUT I realized how much fun I would miss out on, so I'm not going to let that happen.
> 
> My calf tightness forced me to shorten a run, BUT I talked to DB about it and we made some adjustments to the plan, so I'm good.
> 
> This does several things:
> 
> 1. Reassures you that everything will be alright.
> 
> 2. Trains your mind to think like that so that if adversity hits during a race, you express the negative thought AND a plan to address the issue.
> 
> 3. Alerts us than an intervention is not necessary.


+1 to this.  Running is very mental so training the mind is a really important aspect of that.   At the same time I always stuggle with how encouraging to be.  I wouldn't want people to push themselves so hard that they get injured.   At the same time I think a lot of people are a lot more capable than they think.

I don't know that this is limited to any particular Pace group.  Driving to our 10k yesterday I got to talk to DS about high school track practice.   He's struggling because he's new to track and its pretty hard and he's not sure if I can do it.  



akrosie said:


> My first post, but I have to chime in here. I’m an old, slow runner. Discovering RunDisney about five years ago nudged me from walking to run/walk/run.  Inspired by these boards and my running buddy, I signed up for Dopey last year. It would be my first full marathon, too.Training didn’t go as well as I hoped,but I did manage lots of shorter back to backs. By race weekend, my attitude was “I can do the 5, 10 and half, and start the marathon. After that, who knows.” I struggled with pace and kept slipping back. When the balloon ladies passed me, I just decided to do what I could and if they made me stop I would. Well, I finished! I never even got a warning, so I’m not sure how that worked.  Anyway, the “do your best and just don’t quit” attitude can work, as I think you have already decided.



I am really glad that you finished, I'm sure continuing to run after the balloon ladies past you took a lot of mental strength. 



Sleepless Knight said:


> Well, I did think about the money I had spent on Dopey registration so I realized I had already spent money on it.  Sometimes I believe reasons like this are why runDisney stopped offering deferrals.  I wonder if people kept deferring after beginning to comprehend what they had gotten themselves into.


Disney deferral policy seems particularly onerous.  I think you may be right.  Because there are so many newer runners at Disney they may have had a higher percentage of deferrals.   (It could also be a money grab) 



garneska said:


> @Sleepless Knight this is for you.  I am not Wendy fast, but I am sure some would say experienced and fairly quick.  My next challenge after my successful Chicago marathon is a 50k trail race. Why because I spent the summer day hiking the Appalachian Trail in Ga, completed all 78 miles and all but 3 of those both north bound and south bound.  I loved it so thought sure a trail race only slightly longer than a marathon, I can do this.  Last weekend I went to a trail, I have only done a few trail runs, this was a much more technical trail. I had never done it before.  I was supposed to do 2 loops of the 5 loop trail.  That did not happen that first loop was so difficult and seriously made me think there is no way I can do that race. I was very discouraged after Sunday.  However I am telling myself not to quit.  Do that trail again, second time will be better.  My plan is to run the trail again on  Sunday and hopefully do that loop twice. I have to try.
> .


  Good luck on your first trail race.  Trails are definitely more difficult than road, but you can definitely do it.



avondale said:


> I had a weird experience on my run today.
> 
> Well, we were just about a tenth of a mile or so from a traffic light, where we both got stopped.  I caught up to her and stayed out of arm's length and said, "You know, I didn't mean anything by passing you.  I am just trying to keep a steady pace."  I know she knew I was talking to her, but she wouldn't look at me or acknowledge in any way that I was there.  This whole thing is totally out of character for this area.
> 
> When we got the walk signal, she took off again - fortunately for long enough to get enough ahead of me that I didn't catch up to her for another mile, where it was apparently her turn-around point.  I gave her a wide berth passing her as she turned around, and again she wouldn't even look at me.  So strange!



So part of this other runners behavior seems odd and part doesn't.   During one my early half marathons I wound up running beside a women.  There were points where one person slowed down but that person always caught back up to the other.  We spent most of that race probably less than 2 feet apart.  Neither of us spoke to each other during the race.  I wound up tying my PR and had a great run.  After the race I found the lady and thanked her.  She had just mentally decided to match my pace and I had decided to match hers.  It wound up being a great race for both of us, but I think it would have been weird if we talked to each other during the race.   So from that I can understand the person trying to keep ahead of you.  I don't understand the weirdness when you were stopped though. 



camaker said:


> * Holly Springs Half Marathon Race Report*
> 
> The Holly Springs Half Marathon is my little town’s local race. It’s put on by the local running club here and while the course is not my favorite, the proximity can’t be beat. It passes within a quarter mile of my house. I didn’t decide to run this race until last weekend, opting to evaluate my Chicago and Tuna Run recovery prior to committing.
> 
> Race morning dawned very chilly at 33-34 degrees, but here proximity and the small size of the race was of great benefit. I left the house at 6:20 and was parked at the start before 6:30. The start was at 7:15, so I stayed in the warm car until 7:05 when I headed to the heated bathrooms next to the start line. There was no line and I was in and out and in place towards the back of the start chute at 7:10.
> 
> My plan was to run the race at a long run training pace since it’s only 3 weeks until my next goal race.  That translated to a target of ~10min/mile and a finish around 2:10. The course itself is hilly, ranging from rolling hills to a couple of brutal dirt/mulch track climbs, making consistent pacing a challenge, so I settled into an early pace that felt right that had me averaging ~9:45 min/mile.
> 
> The early section of the course ran through a combination of neighborhoods, greenways and parks. The greenways were narrow with significant right to left sloping in spots. In addition, there were a couple of wood plank bridges that had frosted over in the cold overnight temperatures. They had been half-heartedly sprinkled with dirt for traction in limited places and one of them was on an upslope making it hard to keep traction. I heard after the race that there were a number of spills on it.
> 
> The midsection featured a transition from pavement to mulch and dirt trails. The course had to be re-routed away from the greenway section I lost my shoes checking out last weekend, as ~4” of rain during the week had flooded portions of it. Also due to the rain, the mulch was very soft and gave even less energy return than normal. I navigated the hills without losing too much time and was cruising down the back half of the course slightly ahead of schedule.
> 
> As I hit the 12 mile marker, I started out a mini out and back section and saw a Tuna Run teammate inbound about two tenths of a mile ahead of me. I’m usually only competitive with myself in these races, but for some reason I didn’t want to finish behind him, so I decided to see if I had enough in the tank to catch him and turned up the pace. I caught him and blew past with more than a quarter mile left. Keeping the pedal to the floor (think Prius power, not V8 power) I rocked out an 8:15 final mile, crossing the finish line just over 2:04.
> 
> All in all, a fun little race, but not a “must do” by any stretch of the imagination. Thanks to anyone who read this far!
> 
> TL;DR, @LSUlakes , please update my race listing with a result of 2:04:14.
> 
> View attachment 366023


  Sounds like a fun little race,  but that elevation map is why I try and head out of the triangle for a lot of races.


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @KevM on completing your first marathon!   What an amazing accomplishment.  Philly is a fun place to run.  

Congrats @xjillianpaige on your 5k finish that was better than you anticipated.

Congrats @camaker on your Half Marathon and hitting the turbo boost at the finish.   Looks like some serious elevation at that course.

Congrats @jennamfeo on your family age group domination at the Turkey Trot.   Great pic.

AND congrats on the Rock n'roll Vegas and sharing your trip report and pics.   Do they have an after party or is it before the race?
Can't wait to do RnR and Vegas one of these years.


----------



## KevM

@SheHulk & @michigandergirl, yeah it’s a cool medal.  

Not sure if the picture really shows that it’s an actual bell.  So every movement has the bell ringing.  Which I found to be very neat.


----------



## SheHulk

KevM said:


> @SheHulk & @michigandergirl, yeah it’s a cool medal.
> 
> Not sure if the picture really shows that it’s an actual bell.  So every movement has the bell ringing.  Which I found to be very neat.


Yeah! I ran the half a few years ago and both the half and full had real bells as medals too. Yours is fancier though.


----------



## garneska

For those keeping up, I did another trail run today. This was a repeat of what I was supposed to do last weekend.  Last weekend was the first time in this particular trail.  It terrified me. I was afraid with every step. The first three miles were technical with scrambling but the last two i was over it but they were much easier. I finished last week pretty discouraged, but I was not giving up.  This week I did the same loop but did it twice. Yes the first 3 miles of the loop are tough. It has climbing, roots, rocks, leaves and then scrambling where it is not possible to run.  I did it though, two loops, and while still not fast not quite as terrified.

So lesson learned, always good to have one of those, I am terrified the first time I do something. I tend to get back up and do it again and get more confident but the first time is terrifying. It was like that swimming, on the bike, new trails everything. Am glad I realize this, and spent Saturday hiking part of my trail race.  Thankfully the trail race is about 2 hours from me, we drove up and hiked what I expect to be the hardest portion.  Boy am I glad I did that. One I have some clue for the race and two see lesson.  Plan is to get up and hike there two more times before the race.  Hoping that will make it less terrifying the day of the race. 

I am a tad concerned as this section has a lot of steps and I am not comfortable at all going down. I am very slow afraid I will fall. I am accepting that I will just be slow.

Man I will say the trails definitely make you a little less watch dependent. Just not possible to push pace,  I did 10 miles in 2:15, but I did not eat dirt so it is a win.


----------



## MissLiss279

*Route* *66* *Marathon* *race recap*

This was my fourth time running this race. Even right before the race I wasn’t sure how I wanted to run this race. I hadn’t trained specifically for this race. My last ‘long run’ was a 50k 3 weeks ago. I had ran an 11 miler and and 8 miler, but I wasn’t sure how prepared I was for it. I figured I would run however I was feeling. Problem is that you usually feel good at the beginning, and can go out too fast. Would this be a problem???

Race day was of course the worst weather day of the week. Cool front blew through the day before. Race start temp was 35 and would only get to about 38 by mid-day with 10-15 mph wind and overcast.

I decided to start with the 4:20 pacer group, and see how I would do. The first half (until mile 12.x) is ran with the half marathoners so lots of people for a good portion of the race. The first quarter of the race headed south with the wind at our backs, so I got a little warm with my layers, but at mile 7.5 we turned the corner to head back north along the river. The wind made it cold for those last 5-6 miles to the halfway point.

Tulsa is pretty hilly and I was doing okay with the hills. At some point I got in front of the pace group. I felt okay for the first quarter, but when we turned into the wind and the course leveled out, I started to feel tired. Not even to the halfway point. I’m pretty sure this was mostly mental. I tried to take stock - are my legs/feet really hurting or tired? No. I’m not hurting. I’m not breathing hard. My heart rate’s okay. So I kept chugging along. I got a bit of energy when the half and full marathons split, and I started to feel better. We got back into the hills, and the second half hills tend to be a little longer than in the first half, and they trend upwards for a while. I think I was actually feeling better with the hills, because I could coast and recover a little on the downhills. The last quarter I was feeling tired again, a little achy. I was trying to keep the pace under 10. I was doing okay.

Route 66 also has the Center of the Universe Detour just after mile 25. It adds 0.3 miles to the race, but you get an extra Coin/Medal from Santa, and you get to run the ‘World’s Shortest Ultra’. Since I was not going for a PR, of course I was doing this! I also really just wanted to finish, but I still found the energy to make the extra trek.

Instead of having a mile 26 marker they have a mile 25.9 marker with a timing mat so they can give people who took the detour a 26.2 ‘finish’ time as well as the actual finish time.

This race is really well supported for a race of 10-12000 runners with the majority running the half. I think the course is really pretty - there are a few industrial areas, but mostly you run through parks and neighborhoods.

@LSUlakes
I finished the 26.5 miles in 4:20:54 (and the 26.2 miles in 4:17:52). I’m pretty happy with that. Considering the 26.2 mile time is only 6 minutes off my PR, I wasn’t specifically training for this, and this course had a lot more hills than my PR race - I’ll take it!

ETA: Sorry that was such a book!


----------



## Waiting2goback

KevM said:


> View attachment 366064 Well, my first marathon is in the books!
> 
> I completed it, but came no where close to my goal.  It ended up taking me 5:58:15 because my right leg, from my toes up to my knee, started hurting around mile 15 and I decided that discretion is the better part of valor.
> 
> I did like the course of the Philadelphia Marathon.  The weather was pretty nice, it was 34 degrees when the race started and was 44 degrees when I finished.
> 
> I’ll need to decide if I want to do another marathon.  I’m thinking it’s possible that my leg isn’t in condition for acrually running a marathon.  I like half marathons a lot, so it might be the smarter move to just focus on those.



Congrats on finishing and don't decide on doing another full now, there is plenty of time to decide.  For the most part, most people's first full doesn't go as planned. A lot of people say they will never run another one.  Me, on the other hand, I was so mad at myself during the last 8 miles I was walking my first that I decided during that race that I had to do another because I knew I was better than my showing in that race.


----------



## Waiting2goback

There has been a theme the last week or so of people trying things they are afraid of, pushing themselves, or trying new distances.  This seems fitting.  Once I got out of my comfort zone and tried running that's when everything changed for me. Looking back on it I see the life of a couch potato, who lived in fear, really wasn't all that comfortable at all.


----------



## LSUlakes

akrosie said:


> My first post, but I have to chime in here. I’m an old, slow runner. Discovering RunDisney about five years ago nudged me from walking to run/walk/run.  Inspired by these boards and my running buddy, I signed up for Dopey last year. It would be my first full marathon, too.Training didn’t go as well as I hoped,but I did manage lots of shorter back to backs. By race weekend, my attitude was “I can do the 5, 10 and half, and start the marathon. After that, who knows.” I struggled with pace and kept slipping back. When the balloon ladies passed me, I just decided to do what I could and if they made me stop I would. Well, I finished! I never even got a warning, so I’m not sure how that worked.  Anyway, the “do your best and just don’t quit” attitude can work, as I think you have already decided.



Officially, welcome to the thread! Thanks for your post and for reading along! 



DIS-OH said:


> Hello, Running Friends!
> 
> I’ve been absent from this thread for a bit...started a new job in August and it’s kept me busy.  I’m enjoying the job and learning a lot!  If you have questions about students who are homeless, in foster care, incarcerated or preschoolers with suspected disabilities, I can answer them!  I also handle the School District’s PR and social media.  We ran a Bond Issue to build new schools and it passed on Election Day! We will, finally, be able to replace our 100+ year old elementary schools!
> 
> This Fall, I also judged six local HS Marching Band competitions and judged the State Marching Band Finals.
> 
> Back to running regularly and getting ready for the Half during Marathon Weekend.
> 
> Looking forward to hanging out on this thread more, too!



Glad to have you back! Glad things are returning a bit back to normal for you. 



KevM said:


> View attachment 366064 Well, my first marathon is in the books!
> 
> I completed it, but came no where close to my goal.  It ended up taking me 5:58:15 because my right leg, from my toes up to my knee, started hurting around mile 15 and I decided that discretion is the better part of valor.
> 
> I did like the course of the Philadelphia Marathon.  The weather was pretty nice, it was 34 degrees when the race started and was 44 degrees when I finished.
> 
> I’ll need to decide if I want to do another marathon.  I’m thinking it’s possible that my leg isn’t in condition for acrually running a marathon.  I like half marathons a lot, so it might be the smarter move to just focus on those.



Congrats! The first marathon is one of the greatest things ever!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How much does the weather impact your daily runs? Does running in one set of conditions have a bigger mental impact than running in others? 

ATTQOTD: I think mentally one set of conditions v/s another has a huge mental impact on a particular run. For example, this weekend I was told to run 15 miles! I thought to myself, well there is no way I this is going to go well. Then I looked at the weather and I thought, well at least thats in my favor. I took it very easy and was able to run, with some walking the 15 miles. Now, if it would have been a bit warmer I would have had a lot more doubt and would have talked myself out of all 15 miles. So for me at least, the weather can change my mind about a particular run.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: I hate the cold.  If its cold I don't want to run.  So winter running is definitely harder for me than summer running.


----------



## Dis5150

Dis5150 said:


> @LSUlakes I registered for a race! Sad about missing Marathon weekend and want to keep my training up for a marathon in March, then Star Wars Challenge in April. Casa is the first half marathon I ever ran, after the half of a half W&D 2015.
> 
> December 8 - Dis5150 - Casa Half Marathon - (2:40 / N/A)



@LSUlakes Can you add this one to the list? I think I got lost in the marathon talk.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I am mentally opposed to running in sleet and freezing rain. Of course that's been the forecast the last two weeks.

@LSUlakes can you add a race for me? 
Dec 1 Capang Christmas Story Run 5k no goal.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I dread long runs in the hot weather. Other than that I can just dress appropriately and I am fine. I don't mind the cold, as long as I am bundled up. 

Just got back from 10 days in Florida! We did Universal this time instead of Disney (NOT my choice!) but it was fun. I think I am one and done with US though. And I am not even going to try and go back and answer all the questions I missed. I did run all but 2 of my scheduled runs on my vacation. We were in a 6 bdrm, 6 bath house in Solana Resort in Davenport and I would stay there again in a heartbeat, for a Disney trip with the whole family. But not for US again. It was 50-60 minutes every day, both ways. I4 is horrible! I feel for you guys that live there and have to drive in that mess every day!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much does the weather impact your daily runs? Does running in one set of conditions have a bigger mental impact than running in others?



I don't feel that any one condition has a bigger mental impact than any other but there is a physical impact.  I love running in snow so that doesn't bother me and it has to be really cold (about 20 below) before I think it is too cold to run but heavy rain is what pushes me to move the run or, in rare cases, resort to the treadmill.  I did a run in 36 degree light rain this weekend and it felt great but if it is really pouring I don't start my run in most cases.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much does the weather impact your daily runs? Does running in one set of conditions have a bigger mental impact than running in others?


Well if it’s pouring or below 20 degrees I typically don’t run outside. I would say I hate the cold more than the rain so I would have a bigger mental hurdle with the cold. I’ll run in snow as long as it’s not below 20.


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> ATTQOTD: I hate the cold.  If its cold I don't want to run.  So winter running is definitely harder for me than summer running.



This is me. I'd much rather deal with heat than cold.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: If it's a midweek run, it doesn't really affect me. I have no problem going on the treadmill.
I like to get my long runs in outside, so I try to plan those around the weather. The heat seems to take it out of me more than the cold.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much does the weather impact your daily runs? Does running in one set of conditions have a bigger mental impact than running in others?


*ATTQOTD: *GREATLY!!! But not mentally at all. It's 100% a physical impact when facing temps hovering between 90-100, high humidity, and a sun that bakes everything under its rays. Every run from late April - late Oct. walks a fine line between uncomfortable and dangerous. I don't enjoy the other end of the spectrum, either, but at least with cold weather I can just load up on layers and not worry about dying from heat stroke, so I guess that's a mental impact?!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much does the weather impact your daily runs? Does running in one set of conditions have a bigger mental impact than running in others?


ATTQOTD: I obsess over the weather this time of year because I hate being cold and hate going out in the cold. In the summer, it is shorts, tech shirt, and go. But in the colder seasons, I agonize about the right amount of clothing to wear. I end up bringing like 2 or 3 compression shirts and pants and different sets of hats/gloves that have different levels of warmth to work every day and then watch weather.com every few minutes to see which combination is going to keep me warm enough but not make me overheat.  Today is a good example: It is 37 right now but minimal wind. I know I don't need compression pants under my shorts, but do I need a hat? gloves? And then which compression shirt under my tech shirt? Ugh!!

The funny part is while I obsess about going out, usually when I get back from the run in the cold, I feel good and I am glad I went out. I usually tell myself as I head to the showers: "it wasn't that bad out"...


----------



## JeffW

Sleepless Knight said:


> Will it surprise you to know that I usually throw in The Empire Strikes Back on the eve of leaving for runDisney events just to pump myself with the widsom of Yoda? But I truly appreciate the reminder. This whole week and the responses here have reminded me of something that became easy to forget.
> 
> This reminds me that I also need to add Bolt to the pump up movie rotation because of the sheer manic energy of Rhino the hamster from that movie. "Let it begin! Let it begin! Let it begin!"
> 
> "Destiny? I've been expecting your call."



Doesn't surprise me at all.  Those types of mental motivational images have been proven to help athletes perform better.  I have a constant stream of "go to" songs and movie scenes that I use during hard portions of runs or races (Osceola from AK to WWoS anyone?).  And now that I've run a lot of races, I also have the mental images of my best races and the feelings at the finish line.  Since I don't run with any type of music, this is my constant mental stream.  Once you find yours, it is useful in more than just running situations!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I internally complain about the weather all the time but the heat is definitely the worst. The really cold is miserable to start a run in but after warming up, it’s not terrible. The hot runs start out ok then I’m over it. It’s all still preferable to the treadmill though. I have to do two of my runs this week on it because the kids are out of school and it’s awful lol. Catching up on podcasts though so today wasn’t too bad.


----------



## Chaitali

I don't mind heat but really dread the cold.  Once I acclimate it's not too bad but the transition periods from heat to cold and vice versa are probably where I struggle the most.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: The only weather items that really keep me from heading outside are sub-20 temps (my lungs start to hurt after 45-60 min) and wind.  Wind is my nemesis.  I mentally know that I should be able to fight through it, but it just takes the fun out of the run.  I've gone so far as to have my wife drive me all the way to the west side of town so that I could get a long run in with the wind at my back for whole thing.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I am still trying to warm up from my run this morning and it was ~only~ 48* out. (I say only because I know that is like perfect running weather for some of you, but in the desert nahhhhh.)


----------



## tidefan

ATTQOTD:  Just am not a fan of running in the rain, especially cold rain (when it's hot, a light rain can be refreshing!), but mostly because I HATE running in wet shoes/socks...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

tigger536 said:


> ATTQOTD: I hate the cold. If its cold I don't want to run. So winter running is definitely harder for me than summer running.





KSellers88 said:


> This is me. I'd much rather deal with heat than cold.



Me 3. I've always said I'd rather run on the hottest day of the year than the coldest day.

Good thing we all live where we do.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much does the weather impact your daily runs? Does running in one set of conditions have a bigger mental impact than running in others?



It's a lot harder to get up and get moving if the weather's unpleasant.  I do my running in the early morning, so it being particularly cold or rainy makes it easier to say, "You know what?  I'll sleep in a bit today instead."


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much does the weather impact your daily runs? Does running in one set of conditions have a bigger mental impact than running in others?



Rain is the biggest mental impact regarding weather conditions. I don't mind the heat and/or humidity. The cold doesn't bother me much as the first mile sucks but once you start to warm-up, it's nice. As a rule of thumb I keep runs around 6 miles or less when temps hit sub-zero. Running while it snows it really run especially in the dark! If roads are simply icy or it's lightning out, I do not run.


----------



## IamTrike

On cold early mornings getting up and getting out is harder for me.  I know the first couple minutes are gonna stink and that's a deterrent.      Heat actually  makes the runs much harder but it doesn't seem to provide the same mental barrier that cold does.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

IamTrike said:


> Disney deferral policy seems particularly onerous. I think you may be right. Because there are so many newer runners at Disney they may have had a higher percentage of deferrals. (It could also be a money grab)


I agree.  I liked the ability to defer in case something comes up such as legitimate injury.  



JeffW said:


> Doesn't surprise me at all.  Those types of mental motivational images have been proven to help athletes perform better.  I have a constant stream of "go to" songs and movie scenes that I use during hard portions of runs or races (Osceola from AK to WWoS anyone?).  And now that I've run a lot of races, I also have the mental images of my best races and the feelings at the finish line.  Since I don't run with any type of music, this is my constant mental stream.  Once you find yours, it is useful in more than just running situations!


That's a major reason why I chose Disney World as my first marathon.  I figure there's enough to distract me when it gets difficult.  Or at least look forward to along the more mundane parts of the course.  I'm also working on my mental game and preparation in advance this time.  My plan for my very first race consisted entirely of finish.  I gave no thought whatsoever about how to deal with challenges aside from running through them one foot in front of the other.  Since then I've more or less kept that same plan.  But I know the marathon is a different challenge altogether so I'm working on addressing things beforehand so I have a plan in place on race day.


----------



## GollyGadget

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 366165
> There has been a theme the last week or so of people trying things they are afraid of, pushing themselves, or trying new distances.  This seems fitting.  Once I got out of my comfort zone and tried running that's when everything changed for me. Looking back on it I see the life of a couch potato, who lived in fear, really wasn't all that comfortable at all.



Your graphic reminded me of this one, one of my faves.  Sometimes we just need to figure out how to be comfortable being uncomfortable.


----------



## avondale

ATTQOTD:  I will run in just about any weather outside, as long as it's not physically dangerous like a sheet of ice or lots of lightning.  I dislike running in the heat/humidity much more than running in the cold.

Yesterday was perfect running weather here: mid-40s F and slight overcast so not too sunny.  Shorts + t-shirt.

I was the one asking about raingear last week.  This was because of the I-pace run I had scheduled for Thursday, for which I did not get said raingear in time.  It was about 35 F, drizzle/mist (but better than full-out rain), enough of a head wind on one end of the track to be able to blow off my baseball cap, and a thick layer of slush on the track from the earlier snow followed by sleet, so my feet got soaked in about 20 feet.  That was definitely on the unpleasant side and I had a whole mental bargaining thing going on the whole time....one more interval and then I can call off the rest.  I made it through all the intervals but did cut the cool-down mile a little short.  But I figure...if I can get through that, the hopefully anything on race day will seem good!


----------



## Miranda

IamTrike said:


> On cold early mornings getting up and getting out is harder for me.  I know the first couple minutes are gonna stink and that's a deterrent.      Heat actually  makes the runs much harder but it doesn't seem to provide the same mental barrier that cold does.


I agree... there's something about getting up and knowing you have to put in 3 layers of clothes and hat and mittens and maybe sneaker traction and it's still going to be so cold it hurts, maybe the entire run.


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> But I know the marathon is a different challenge altogether so I'm working on addressing things beforehand so I have a plan in place on race day.


I'll chime in with my first-time perspective, if you can stand more from us! I'd always heard, too, that the marathon was a totally different experience... but for me, it wasn't at all. I trained for it and the effort felt equal to training for and completing my first half-marathon, only, you know, longer. Now, I wasn't racing for time, and "finish" was my only real goal, so I'm sure that contributed. And I went in with the idea that I'd simply go for as long as I felt like going - and if that wound up being 13 miles, or 17 miles, or the whole thing, it would be fine. At mile 25, I was 100% OVER spending so much time with other human beings, but physically felt fine and knew without a doubt I could have done Goofy or Dopey. If someone had been standing at the 26 Miles marker with a registration form, I'd have signed up for marathon #2 right there! Finishing was cool and I was proud of myself, but completing a marathon wasn't life-changing or even particularly emotional for me. It's different for everyone!

I guess my advice is to make it what _you_ want it to be and make goals that make sense for _you_. It's your race and you get to call the shots!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

PrincessV said:


> I'll chime in with my first-time perspective, if you can stand more from us! I'd always heard, too, that the marathon was a totally different experience... but for me, it wasn't at all. I trained for it and the effort felt equal to training for and completing my first half-marathon, only, you know, longer. Now, I wasn't racing for time, and "finish" was my only real goal, so I'm sure that contributed. And I went in with the idea that I'd simply go for as long as I felt like going - and if that wound up being 13 miles, or 17 miles, or the whole thing, it would be fine. At mile 25, I was 100% OVER spending so much time with other human beings, but physically felt fine and knew without a doubt I could have done Goofy or Dopey. If someone had been standing at the 26 Miles marker with a registration form, I'd have signed up for marathon #2 right there! Finishing was cool and I was proud of myself, but completing a marathon wasn't life-changing or even particularly emotional for me. It's different for everyone!
> 
> I guess my advice is to make it what _you_ want it to be and make goals that make sense for _you_. It's your race and you get to call the shots!


Believe me, I truly appreciate the perspective of everyone who chooses to share their experiences with me.  I view it as an opportunity to learn from about something I'm still working towards.  I loved your thoughts about how it didn't change your life and your counsel to call my own shots.  My goal is to finish and have some fun along the way regardless of what race day holds.  I'm anticipating 6 to 7 hours depending on how the race goes.  If I finish in last place, I still accomplished my goal.


----------



## LSUlakes

GollyGadget said:


> Your graphic reminded me of this one, one of my faves.  Sometimes we just need to figure out how to be comfortable being uncomfortable.
> View attachment 366230



I do not see a castle or mickey ears in the circle to the right, which is of course where the magic happens...

It seemed to easy a joke to not make, sorry. It's actually a very serious discussion.


----------



## Slogger

@Sleepless Knight ......I will not chime in with my first or second marathon experience because they were truly awful.   But I kept at it and still running marathons 6 years later. 

It really is 90% mental and 21 % Physical.  
I have no doubt that you will accomplish your goal of becoming a marathoner.   You got this!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Slogger said:


> @Sleepless Knight ......I will not chime in with my first or second marathon experience because they were truly awful.   But I kept at it and still running marathons 6 years later.
> 
> It really is 90% mental and 21 % Physical.
> I have not doubt that you will accomplish your goal of becoming a marathoner.   You got this!!


My first half in 2011 was difficult.  My most recent half in September was brutal.  At times it had me questioning why I registered for the marathon.  But I also realized during that race that it was truly beneficial because it exposed training weaknesses that I could address before the marathon in the hopes of not repeating them.


----------



## Sanchez

Back after another prolonged absence. I was sick at the end of October and then went to Vegas for four days through November 4 for the Breeder's Cup - you know, because smoke-filled casinos have exemplary healing qualities. After an overnight flight Sunday night I went straight to work for nine hours. I had planned to head to Miami for the Miami Man Tri on November 10-11 weekend but a combination of work, illness and general exhaustion (and a smart bride who politely suggested that this was all too much for a responsible person of advancing age) made me rethink the plan to load up the car and drive 8.5 hours.

Instead, in an attempt to prove my resilience I decided to run a local 5k. It did not go well.

It was a perfect 60 degrees at race time. The course is through a historic neighborhood and somewhat undulating. I felt sluggish and slow from the start. Not much to say except that I struggled, suffered and swore my way through 3.12 miles. Finished at 21:40. Given my status over the prior two weeks I was not expecting great things but this was 1:10-1:20 off of my predicted fitness level near the end of October.

I did not intend to stay for the awards because acting like a petulant child seemed an appropriate maneuver. I stayed and learned that I did fine. AG result: 1/20.

Lessons learned:
1. Trying is sometimes better than staying home;
2. Second hand smoke may negatively affect your fitness level (there is a distinct possibility that the Surgeon General is correct in this regard);
3. Swearing may not help you run faster but it feels good and may provide entertainment to fellow runners;
4. Marrying a smart person is good.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Sanchez said:


> 3. Swearing may not help you run faster but it feels good and may provide entertainment to fellow runners;



This could be incorporated into a 'swear test'.

If you can swear in whole sentences, the pace is too slow.
If you can only manage one word swears, the pace is too fast.
Two or three (use your imagination) word swears, the pace is just right.


----------



## camaker

Sanchez said:


> I did not intend to stay for the awards because acting like a petulant child seemed an appropriate maneuver. I stayed and learned that everyone in my age group had a bad day as well. AG result: 1/20.
> 
> Lessons learned:
> 1. Trying is sometimes better than not because others may suck worse than you;



Welcome back.  I’m glad you’re feeling well enough to get back to racing. I would, however, respectfully suggest that you limit the dissatisfaction with your performance to YOUR performance and not judge your fellow runners by your own capabilities. To suggest that everyone else in your age group had a bad day and just sucked worse than you did is very disrespectful to them and their efforts. I know I and a lot of others on this board would have finished behind you while setting a 5k PR by a considerable margin. I would be thrilled by a performance like that, regardless of finishing behind you and certainly wouldn’t consider it “sucking”.


----------



## Sanchez

camaker said:


> Welcome back.  I’m glad you’re feeling well enough to get back to racing. I would, however, respectfully suggest that you limit the dissatisfaction with your performance to YOUR performance and not judge your fellow runners by your own capabilities. To suggest that everyone else in your age group had a bad day and just sucked worse than you did is very disrespectful to them and their efforts. I know I and a lot of others on this board would have finished behind you while setting a 5k PR by a considerable margin. I would be thrilled by a performance like that, regardless of finishing behind you and certainly wouldn’t consider it “sucking”.



I am sorry you feel this way and can see how it might not be viewed as humorous. Hopefully, I corrected the parts you disagreed with to your satisfaction. Rest assured, I am aware there are many people on this thread faster than me and many slower. We all run for our own reasons and have our own standards. Regardless of time, it can be frustrating when you work hard and come up short.


----------



## PkbaughAR

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much does the weather impact your daily runs? Does running in one set of conditions have a bigger mental impact than running in others?



To be honest, I haven’t had to do many long runs, or any runs for that matter, that I couldn’t rearrange due to unfavorable weather. I’m so new at this that I did my first “feels like” below freezing run 2 weeks ago...and survived! (And was too hot truth be told!) I did my first run in the rain this August...and realized I could do it (But laces get tighter as they get wet, go figure!) I ran 10 miles for the first time yesterday and felt like a beast for finishing! Lol  I would try to avoid running in cold rain, but at this point I still want to try just to prove to myself that I can do it, no matter what Mother Nature throws my way!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How much does the weather impact your daily runs? Does running in one set of conditions have a bigger mental impact than running in others?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I think mentally one set of conditions v/s another has a huge mental impact on a particular run. For example, this weekend I was told to run 15 miles! I thought to myself, well there is no way I this is going to go well. Then I looked at the weather and I thought, well at least thats in my favor. I took it very easy and was able to run, with some walking the 15 miles. Now, if it would have been a bit warmer I would have had a lot more doubt and would have talked myself out of all 15 miles. So for me at least, the weather can change my mind about a particular run.



I don't love getting up at 5:00 and running in the pitch dark in 20' temps.   I don't love running in 90% humidity either.  But I tell myself that I can't control conditions on race day so I just force myself to run in whatever is out there.  I don't run in icy conditions because I don't want to get injured.  But if it's not too cold I actually enjoying running in the rain, I find it relaxing and peaceful.  




Sleepless Knight said:


> I agree.  I liked the ability to defer in case something comes up such as legitimate injury.
> 
> That's a major reason why I chose Disney World as my first marathon.  I figure there's enough to distract me when it gets difficult.  Or at least look forward to along the more mundane parts of the course.  I'm also working on my mental game and preparation in advance this time.  My plan for my very first race consisted entirely of finish.  I gave no thought whatsoever about how to deal with challenges aside from running through them one foot in front of the other.  Since then I've more or less kept that same plan.  But I know the marathon is a different challenge altogether so I'm working on addressing things beforehand so I have a plan in place on race day.



A full marathon is no different.  One foot in front of another until you finish.  It just takes longer and hurts a little more.  



GollyGadget said:


> Your graphic reminded me of this one, one of my faves.  Sometimes we just need to figure out how to be comfortable being uncomfortable.
> View attachment 366230



Yep, another good one.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## IamTrike

Our kids our out of school for this week and we are travelling to see family.  While we travel I am doing DS's off season workouts for track with him.  I'm still not back to 100% of where I was pre knee injury, but I can see that it's not going to be long before I can't keep up with him.   From talking with slightly older friends that are runners I think I realistically have a couple more years where I can set PR's and then I suspect my performance will start to degrade. 

It's weird getting to the point that your kids can legitimately beat you at stuff.


----------



## Bree

Sleepless Knight said:


> Believe me, I truly appreciate the perspective of everyone who chooses to share their experiences with me.  I view it as an opportunity to learn from about something I'm still working towards.  I loved your thoughts about how it didn't change your life and your counsel to call my own shots.  My goal is to finish and have some fun along the way regardless of what race day holds.  I'm anticipating 6 to 7 hours depending on how the race goes.  If I finish in last place, I still accomplished my goal.



Even if you finish last you are still a marathon finisher. Not too many people in the world can claim that title.


----------



## croach

Bree said:


> Even if you finish last you are still a marathon finisher. Not too many people in the world can claim that title.



Apparently finishing last at a Disney race is a big deal.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Bree said:


> Even if you finish last you are still a marathon finisher. Not too many people in the world can claim that title.



And at Disney they also set off the confetti cannons for the last runner, so its kind of cool to be last at Disney.  But yes, to finish a marathon whether you are first or last is nothing to be ashamed of.  There are A LOT of people who sign up with the intention of getting swept just to get the medal and say they did it.


----------



## GreatLakes

Slogger said:


> @Sleepless Knight ......I will not chime in with my first or second marathon experience because they were truly awful.   But I kept at it and still running marathons 6 years later.
> 
> It really is 90% mental and 21 % Physical.
> I have no doubt that you will accomplish your goal of becoming a marathoner.   You got this!!



I agree completely with this.  I don't know a single person that really had a "good" first marathon experience during the race.  No matter how bad it gets mentally crossing that line makes it worth it.  Maybe not right away but in retrospect.  Even my friend that runs in the low 2:30's had a terrible first marathon experience.  Mentally preparing for that inevitability is as important (IMO) as getting in the miles.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> I do not see a castle or mickey ears in the circle to the right, which is of course where the magic happens...
> 
> It seemed to easy a joke to not make, sorry. It's actually a very serious discussion.


Ha, I sometimes forget this is a Disney board.


----------



## IamTrike

GreatLakes said:


> I agree completely with this.  I don't know a single person that really had a "good" first marathon experience during the race.  No matter how bad it gets mentally crossing that line makes it worth it.  Maybe not right away but in retrospect.  Even my friend that runs in the low 2:30's had a terrible first marathon experience.  Mentally preparing for that inevitability is as important (IMO) as getting in the miles.



I think that would be true if the person is actually "racing" the marathon.  My first marathon was at a slower pace that what I had been running in training runs and was at Disney.  I enjoyed the experience,  but I wasn't pushing my body hard  like I was trying to PR or race.    

I will say that 26  miles is  a really long way to run.  Once you get above 16 or 17 miles it's interesting to see how your body reacts.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

OK- Just when I was feeling pretty good about my marathon training, I am now terrified. 
So thanks for the "no one has a good marathon" talk...


----------



## LdyStormy76

IamTrike said:


> From talking with slightly older friends that are runners I think I realistically have a couple more years where I can set PR's and then I suspect my performance will start to degrade.



This made me wonder.  Does anyone think about your PR based on age group categories and not just lifetime? Or pre/ post major injuries?


----------



## Chaitali

Since it's holiday time and family members are asking for my Amazon wish list, I need to make sure there are things on there!  What are some running related things you all are hoping to get for the holidays?


----------



## camaker

GreatLakes said:


> I agree completely with this.  I don't know a single person that really had a "good" first marathon experience during the race.  No matter how bad it gets mentally crossing that line makes it worth it.  Maybe not right away but in retrospect.  Even my friend that runs in the low 2:30's had a terrible first marathon experience.  Mentally preparing for that inevitability is as important (IMO) as getting in the miles.





run.minnie.miles said:


> OK- Just when I was feeling pretty good about my marathon training, I am now terrified.
> So thanks for the "no one has a good marathon" talk...



My first marathon was my best running experience to date. I went into it severely undertrained due to injury. I’d never run further than 13.1 either in training or race conditions and my pace was limited due to the conditions of my rehab. That being said, I loved the whole experience and that positive was what hooked me on the marathon distance.


----------



## jennamfeo

I am going to follow up to yesterday's question about weather impacting my run to say that my bed was too cozy this morning and I knew it was going to be really cold outside so I snoozed forever and missed my morning run opportunity. Now I am scrambling to figure out when I am going to get my run in today. Weeeeee.


----------



## KSellers88

run.minnie.miles said:


> OK- Just when I was feeling pretty good about my marathon training, I am now terrified.
> So thanks for the "no one has a good marathon" talk...



It is not horrible the entire 26.2 miles, so don't be scared. I had probably two miles worth of misery due to heat and unexpected hills, but crossing that finish line was so worth. Having your first be at Disney will make it even more worth it!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do most people base their finish time off of the chip time when they cross the finish line or what their GPS watch says when they hit 3.1, 6.2, 13.1 or 26.2 miles? 

Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!!

ATTQOTD: I always go with chip time.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: chip. When I run in typically use strava, a built in app on my phone, and then fitbit picks it up when I set my intervals. Sometimes all 3 match, sometimes they are vastly different. Chip is the official time so that's what I go with.


----------



## PrincessV

run.minnie.miles said:


> OK- Just when I was feeling pretty good about my marathon training, I am now terrified.
> So thanks for the "no one has a good marathon" talk...


Here, I'll fix that right up: I had a STELLAR first marathon experience! Honestly. Were there difficult patches? Sure. But in my book, deciding at mile 25 that you 100% want to do this thing again goes down as a "good" marathon! And honestly, my 2nd and 3rd marathons were equally good, if not better. It's definitely not all bad news!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do most people base their finish time off of the chip time when they cross the finish line or what their GPS watch says when they hit 3.1, 6.2, 13.1 or 26.2 miles?


ATTQOTD: Both? I mean, my official time is the chip time, of course. Period, end of story. But I also like knowing what I "actually" ran, since I never hit the exact race distance. I never used to pause my GPS for stops at rD races, but I do now, just because I'm interested to see how much time I spend on stops vs. moving. But that's not really my race time - that's only ever going to be chip time.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do most people base their finish time off of the chip time when they cross the finish line or what their GPS watch says when they hit 3.1, 6.2, 13.1 or 26.2 miles?


Chip time


----------



## Slogger

run.minnie.miles said:


> OK- Just when I was feeling pretty good about my marathon training, I am now terrified.
> So thanks for the "no one has a good marathon" talk...



Sorry about that.   I can assure you (and @Sleepless Knight )that the marathon I ran at Disney World was the BEST marathon experience I have ever had.    The crowds, the course, the castle, the character stops, the choir, it's truly a magical experience.   I am trying to get Mrs. Slogger to run a marathon and I told her WDW is the best place to do it.


----------



## GollyGadget

jennamfeo said:


> I am going to follow up to yesterday's question about weather impacting my run to say that my bed was too cozy this morning and I knew it was going to be really cold outside so I snoozed forever and missed my morning run opportunity. Now I am scrambling to figure out when I am going to get my run in today. Weeeeee.


I've been having these really weird vivid dreams lately. Sunday night I was training to be a spy and had to escape a cruise ship by parachute. Last night was less strange and I dreamt that I missed my run because I overslept. I woke in sort of a panic and made sure to get my run done. Without that dream, I'm not sure I would have. It was cold and dark and I was sleepy... So maybe try dreaming about missed runs and oversleeping?



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do most people base their finish time off of the chip time when they cross the finish line or what their GPS watch says when they hit 3.1, 6.2, 13.1 or 26.2 miles?


Always chip time. I never even considered anything else. For one, Strava & Fitbit disagree about distance so I don't really trust them. But also, I'm really bad about remembering to stop my watch. Just yesterday I was already upstairs and getting ready for work when I realized it was still running.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do most people base their finish time off of the chip time when they cross the finish line or what their GPS watch says when they hit 3.1, 6.2, 13.1 or 26.2 miles?



Gotta go with Chip time.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do most people base their finish time off of the chip time when they cross the finish line or what their GPS watch says when they hit 3.1, 6.2, 13.1 or 26.2 miles?


----------



## Slogger

Chaitali said:


> Since it's holiday time and family members are asking for my Amazon wish list, I need to make sure there are things on there!  What are some running related things you all are hoping to get for the holidays?



I am thinking of asking for a new Garmin.   Mine is basic.   Most likely I would go with the Forerunner 235 that's on sale at Best Buy for Black Friday.  
Maybe a new running hat for the cold weather.

A gift card to pay for all Disney races in 2019?!!!!! (C'mon Santa!)


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> And at Disney they also set off the confetti cannons for the last runner, so its kind of cool to be last at Disney.  But yes, to finish a marathon whether you are first or last is nothing to be ashamed of.  *There are A LOT of people who sign up with the intention of getting swept just to get the medal and say they did it.*



Which is why I'm not sure why rD still calls them finisher medals 



GreatLakes said:


> I agree completely with this.  I don't know a single person that really had a "good" first marathon experience during the race.  No matter how bad it gets mentally crossing that line makes it worth it.  Maybe not right away but in retrospect.  Even my friend that runs in the low 2:30's had a terrible first marathon experience.  Mentally preparing for that inevitability is as important (IMO) as getting in the miles.



I loved my first marathon. I got to run with some of my training buddies, had our coaches pop up for encouragement along the way, and never hit the wall.  Y second one is the one I didn't really enjoy all that much. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do most people base their finish time off of the chip time when they cross the finish line or what their GPS watch says when they hit 3.1, 6.2, 13.1 or 26.2 miles?



Chip time. Always chip time. Unless you're running the tangents perfectly, your watch will never match the mile markers on the road.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

camaker said:


> My first marathon was my best running experience to date. I went into it severely undertrained due to injury. I’d never run further than 13.1 either in training or race conditions and my pace was limited due to the conditions of my rehab. That being said, I loved the whole experience and that positive was what hooked me on the marathon distance.





KSellers88 said:


> It is not horrible the entire 26.2 miles, so don't be scared. I had probably two miles worth of misery due to heat and unexpected hills, but crossing that finish line was so worth. Having your first be at Disney will make it even more worth it!





PrincessV said:


> Here, I'll fix that right up: I had a STELLAR first marathon experience! Honestly. Were there difficult patches? Sure. But in my book, deciding at mile 25 that you 100% want to do this thing again goes down as a "good" marathon! And honestly, my 2nd and 3rd marathons were equally good, if not better. It's definitely not all bad news





Slogger said:


> Sorry about that. I can assure you (and @Sleepless Knight )that the marathon I ran at Disney World was the BEST marathon experience I have ever had. The crowds, the course, the castle, the character stops, the choir, it's truly a magical experience. I am trying to get Mrs. Slogger to run a marathon and I told her WDW is the best place to do it.



Thanks gang!! I'll try to stay positive- control what we can control, right?


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Fitting. So, on Saturday I did my local Turkey Trot. The course is always short, this time is was no exception. My Garmin called it at 3.05, so close but not quite a 5k. And while they didn't have a legit chip timer, they were timing it and this was my fastest 5k. But since I didn't run the full distance according to my watch I don't really count it for a PR. As for other more sanctioned races, I go by chip time because GPS can be wonky.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: Chip time always.  My watch is usually +- 2 sec compared to the chip, due to mat and finger delay, but I usually just leave Garmin Connect/Strava alone


----------



## flav

LdyStormy76 said:


> This made me wonder.  Does anyone think about your PR based on age group categories and not just lifetime? Or pre/ post major injuries?


Interesting point... I have been in the same AG since I started running but will change next year... Does that mean I can reset all PR? Or have a set of AG PR so I can feel good about myself as I get older? I like that! Basically, it gives recurring five years windows for improvement!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD weather vs feelings: The hardest part of my runs is stopping whatever I am doing and getting out of the door. Weather is rarely an excuse, unless dangerous (Lightning, lots of ice, -40). Other than that I adapt and take the best of it.

ATTQOTD timing: Chip time.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Chip time


----------



## Slogger

Look...It's MEB holding the airhorn next to the guy with the microphone!!


PHILADELPHIA HALF MARATHON/November 17th/Recap                                            Goal:  2 hours         Actual Finish:  1:56:18

Drove to Philly Friday afternoon.     Checked in to hotel and walked 10 blocks to expo at Convention Center.
Picked up dinner and stayed in for the night.   Not able to sleep.

Saturday morning was cold in the mid 30s but clear. 
Start line was 1.8 miles from hotel.   Briefly considered an UBER but decided to cover the distance with a warm up jog.
About 1/3 of the way there I hear screaming and honking from a school bus.   They are yelling for me to join them on the bus for a warm comfy ride to the start line.
Happy to comply, I rode the rest of the way on the bus.

Security lines were long but moved quickly.   I started in the 4th corral.  Had hoped to meet @sourire before the race but I got there too late.  She texted me that Meb was at the start.   He was blowing the airhorn for each wave.   As my wave was moving through the start area I saw him and he gave me a high five and big smile.   Thanks Meb.

My goal for the race was less than 2 hours.   I started a minute behind the 2 hour pacers and caught them quickly.  I decided to stay with them for the first 8 miles.   Good thing I did, the race starts on Benjamin Franklin Parkway and goes right into the city and those tall buildings really did a number on my Garmin.   Thank goodness the pacers kept us on track.
My achilles and glutes were hurting but never flared up and I had no issues maintaining pace.

At the 8 mile mark, I knew I was a minute ahead of schedule and wanted to improve.     I thanked the pacers and started running 8:40-8:50 miles until mile 12 and 13 when I ran 8:08 and 8:09 pace.   Never felt like I was overdoing it or pushing.   Finished in 1:56:18, a new PR for me with a mini reverse split!



Great Liberty Bell finisher medal and mylar blanket.   The race shirt was nice too, long sleeved with a map of the course on the back.

Met @sourire after the finish (she had a good run too!).  Always nice to meet someone from the Running Thread and disboards family.

Quick thoughts:
The half marathon course is really interesting and fun.  It runs right through the city, directly in front of Rittenhouse Square, Independence Hall, South Street, and other historic areas.  Most of the course is flat with a minimal but steady uphill at mile 8 and another at mile 11ish.   The crowd support was amazing.   People were jammed on both sides of the street SCREAMING their support.   Signs, music, djs, bands, cheerleaders, drummers, beer..... they had it all.   The energy and support were the best I've seen at a race in a long time.

The 3 pacers in my pace group were fantastic.   Friendly, supportive, helpful.
The amount of runners on the course was mind boggling.   Every time I looked ahead or behind it was a steady stream of runners.
The water stops were plentiful but hectic, especially the one under the bridge at mile 6.
Important to watch your footing on the streets with the manhole covers, potholes, cobblestones, trolley tracks, etc.
The weather was perfect.  39 degrees at start, partly cloudy, minimal wind, and low 40s at finish.
Special thanks to @DopeyBadger for creating a plan for me a few years ago that I still use today.   This was one of those runs when everything felt good and I know I still have room to improve.    Thanks Billy!

All around good day!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Chip time, always.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: chip time although I do like having my Garmin time/distance. 



Chaitali said:


> Since it's holiday time and family members are asking for my Amazon wish list, I need to make sure there are things on there!  What are some running related things you all are hoping to get for the holidays?



Socks! And I’ll probably get another pair of shoes for Marathon Weekend. We are pretty terrible with gifts though especially when it comes to things that are “needed”. I’ll probably get things during the Black Friday sales then ask for random stuff like more socks and tailwind.


----------



## jmasgat

LdyStormy76 said:


> This made me wonder.  Does anyone think about your PR based on age group categories and not just lifetime? Or pre/ post major injuries?



I have started to try to use this as a way not to get too fixated on absolute time and inevitable declining performance (I turn 60 in another week). There are age grade calculators out there, so if I race, I look at my time post race and see where it falls vis a vis past performance.  Of course, I COULD just give up the idea of racing and run for fun, but that's not my thing (yet).


----------



## jmasgat

Chaitali said:


> Since it's holiday time and family members are asking for my Amazon wish list, I need to make sure there are things on there!  What are some running related things you all are hoping to get for the holidays?



I am buying myself a Vivoactive 3 Friday when Best Buy puts them on sale for $200 (or my DH work link to Garmin for $189--but they are backordered)


----------



## jmasgat

@Slogger Congrats on your race. Clearly, you are going to need to "upgrade" you disboards name.


----------



## Bree

This Maine trip has really thrown me for a loop with my training. My first stop was at my IL's. They live in the middle of nowhere on dirt roads. Well, those snow covered dirt roads were so pretty until I discovered they were sheets of ice underneath the powder. It was like running on a slip n' slide. I ended up driving 90 minutes in one direction to get to a gym with a treadmill for my long run. Thank goodness for Starbucks for the ride back. Today I'm back in civilization. Sort of. There is NO TOWN ORDINANCE to keep sidewalks free of snow and ice. Seriously, it's snowing and elderly people are walking in the roads with their walkers. WTH??? It's flurrying and I was looking forward to running in it until I discovered I'd have to run in the streets.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FFigawi said:


> I loved my first marathon. I got to run with some of my training buddies, had our coaches pop up for encouragement along the way, and never hit the wall. Y second one is the one I didn't really enjoy all that much.



Same here. My first marathon was during my first Goofy, 2011, the year of perfect weather. I was fairly well trained, didn't know what to expect, got lucky with the perfect weather, and took it at a nice pace. My goals were to finish and run the whole way, which I accomplished. I felt/looked so good, when I saw my family around mile 19, my SIL asked if I had cheated and taken the bus.

2nd marathon at Rocket City, I thought I knew what I was doing, did a way too fast first half, and the wheels fell off around 15-16. So my advice: first time out, DO NOT have a pace goal, finishing is your goal. Expect the best, plan for the worst, but absolutely positively believe you will finish.

QOTD: Chip time, if available. If not, gun time. I ignore time/PRs on the watch, other than reporting preliminary results here and to the DW.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Slogger said:


> View attachment 366315 View attachment 366317 View attachment 366318
> 
> Look...It's MEB holding the airhorn next to the guy with the microphone!!
> 
> 
> PHILADELPHIA HALF MARATHON/November 17th/Recap                                            Goal:  2 hours         Actual Finish:  1:56:18
> 
> Drove to Philly Friday afternoon.     Checked in to hotel and walked 10 blocks to expo at Convention Center.
> Picked up dinner and stayed in for the night.   Not able to sleep.
> 
> Saturday morning was cold in the mid 30s but clear.
> Start line was 1.8 miles from hotel.   Briefly considered an UBER but decided to cover the distance with a warm up jog.
> About 1/3 of the way there I hear screaming and honking from a school bus.   They are yelling for me to join them on the bus for a warm comfy ride to the start line.
> Happy to comply, I rode the rest of the way on the bus.
> 
> Security lines were long but moved quickly.   I started in the 4th corral.  Had hoped to meet @sourire before the race but I got there too late.  She texted me that Meb was at the start.   He was blowing the airhorn for each wave.   As my wave was moving through the start area I saw him and he gave me a high five and big smile.   Thanks Meb.
> 
> My goal for the race was less than 2 hours.   I started a minute behind the 2 hour pacers and caught them quickly.  I decided to stay with them for the first 8 miles.   Good thing I did, the race starts on Benjamin Franklin Parkway and goes right into the city and those tall buildings really did a number on my Garmin.   Thank goodness the pacers kept us on track.
> My achilles and glutes were hurting but never flared up and I had no issues maintaining pace.
> 
> At the 8 mile mark, I knew I was a minute ahead of schedule and wanted to improve.     I thanked the pacers and started running 8:40-8:50 miles until mile 12 and 13 when I ran 8:08 and 8:09 pace.   Never felt like I was overdoing it or pushing.   Finished in 1:56:18, a new PR for me with a mini reverse split!
> 
> 
> 
> Great Liberty Bell finisher medal and mylar blanket.   The race shirt was nice too, long sleeved with a map of the course on the back.
> 
> Met @sourire after the finish (she had a good run too!).  Always nice to meet someone from the Running Thread and disboards family.
> 
> Quick thoughts:
> The half marathon course is really interesting and fun.  It runs right through the city, directly in front of Rittenhouse Square, Independence Hall, South Street, and other historic areas.  Most of the course is flat with a minimal but steady uphill at mile 8 and another at mile 11ish.   The crowd support was amazing.   People were jammed on both sides of the street SCREAMING their support.   Signs, music, djs, bands, cheerleaders, drummers, beer..... they had it all.   The energy and support were the best I've seen at a race in a long time.
> 
> The 3 pacers in my pace group were fantastic.   Friendly, supportive, helpful.
> The amount of runners on the course was mind boggling.   Every time I looked ahead or behind it was a steady stream of runners.
> The water stops were plentiful but hectic, especially the one under the bridge at mile 6.
> Important to watch your footing on the streets with the manhole covers, potholes, cobblestones, trolley tracks, etc.
> The weather was perfect.  39 degrees at start, partly cloudy, minimal wind, and low 40s at finish.
> Special thanks to @DopeyBadger for creating a plan for me a few years ago that I still use today.   This was one of those runs when everything felt good and I know I still have room to improve.    Thanks Billy!
> 
> All around good day!



Congrats!  Solid day as you crushed your goal time.  Hold on to that feeling of when everything feels good.  It's one of those rare unicorn runs where the peak aligns with race day perfectly and it feels like you can do no wrong.  I've got a few more tricks up my sleeves versus back then when I wrote that last plan.  So let me know if you're looking for something new and exciting.  Always trying to stay on top of my game.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Always chip time.  In April, my FitBit claimed that I ran less than 13.1 miles.  My First Order Challenge medal which I had to finish the Half to earn proves I ran 13.1.    



Bree said:


> Even if you finish last you are still a marathon finisher. Not too many people in the world can claim that title.


Thanks.  It's also why my goal is finish.  



croach said:


> Apparently finishing last at a Disney race is a big deal.


I almost want to finish last because of the craziness.  Kind of like Mr. Irrelevant in the NFL Draft.  The key though is almost.  But finish.  That's the key.  



Waiting2goback said:


> And at Disney they also set off the confetti cannons for the last runner, so its kind of cool to be last at Disney.  But yes, to finish a marathon whether you are first or last is nothing to be ashamed of.  There are A LOT of people who sign up with the intention of getting swept just to get the medal and say they did it.


While I'm not attempting to reignite the medal if you didn't finish debate, I will say this.  I'm very glad that I did not know that everyone got a medal even if they were swept.  Because the start of my very first race was miserable with intense shin splint like pain.  I knew I could not continue like that so I slowed down to a relatively pain free pace.  If I had known that I would still get the medal if I withdrew, I *fear* I would have done so, and limped back to my hotel room to go back to bed.  I would have the medal and know that running is a great thing for many people, but not for me.  

And when runDisney announced Star Wars themed races, I *know* that I would have said "oh that would be so cool, but I can't run because I already failed at attempting to run."  I would have missed out on so much.  



GreatLakes said:


> I agree completely with this.  I don't know a single person that really had a "good" first marathon experience during the race.  No matter how bad it gets mentally crossing that line makes it worth it.  Maybe not right away but in retrospect.  Even my friend that runs in the low 2:30's had a terrible first marathon experience.  Mentally preparing for that inevitability is as important (IMO) as getting in the miles.


I think mental preparation is critical to success.  



run.minnie.miles said:


> OK- Just when I was feeling pretty good about my marathon training, I am now terrified.
> So thanks for the "no one has a good marathon" talk...


Honestly, while that kind of talk also scares me, I strive to view it as another component of mental preparation.  I think about developing strategies for what to do when difficulties arise during the race so I'm not trying to figure them out on race day.  Races feel so much better when I have a plan in place for coping if race day turns out to be not what I dreamed of.  



Slogger said:


> Sorry about that.   I can assure you (and @Sleepless Knight )that the marathon I ran at Disney World was the BEST marathon experience I have ever had.    The crowds, the course, the castle, the character stops, the choir, it's truly a magical experience.   I am trying to get Mrs. Slogger to run a marathon and I told her WDW is the best place to do it.


I'm looking forward to the choir and getting to run by Cinderella Castle.  Not sure it will top running through Sleeping Beauty Castle since Disneyland is "home" as it were, but still something to really look forward to.  



run.minnie.miles said:


> Thanks gang!! I'll try to stay positive- control what we can control, right?


I love this.  There is so much we can control.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> So my advice: first time out, DO NOT have a pace goal, finishing is your goal. Expect the best, plan for the worst, but absolutely positively believe you will finish.


At my speed, finishing is always the goal.  But I appreciate reminders to stay focused on the finish line goal.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: For my official time, I donalways ise the chip time.  I do like tracking it myself as well though, since I don’t run the margins well.  That way I can see how much distance I actually cover.


----------



## sourire

Trying to catch up over here! Crazy couple of days. Firstly, congratulations to all of the runners this past weekend! Loved reading your recaps, as always. I'm still working on my Philly Half recap, but it's coming soon, I promise! So great to meet @Slogger post-race and share in the excitement of our PRs (spoiler alert)! Congrats again - you totally crushed it!!

Wanted to chime in re: 1st marathon experiences. I loved mine too!!!! As has been mentioned by others, I wasn't going in with any kind of time goal, and I ran it at a pace somewhere in between long run and marathon tempo, but it was truly a wonderful run and an amazing experience in WDW in January. My mom-in-law saw me just before mile 25, and she continues to remark that she couldn't believe my energy and the "pep in my step" at that point in the race. Yes, there were mental gymnastics between miles 18-20ish, and feel free to read about those in the testimonial section of @DopeyBadger's training journal, but all of the worries and fears I had going into it really didn't come to pass at all. (I also think this was somehow part of DB's plot...like we'll make this plan, so she doesn't get burned out training for it and then enjoys the marathon so much that she'll want to do another.)


----------



## sourire

Oops sorry! Computer issues. Double post.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Chip time.  I love looking at instagram after races and seeing all the "the course was long so my real time was XX:XX" captions even though they only overtracked by .1 or .2 lol


----------



## IamTrike

congrats on the great race slogger.



run.minnie.miles said:


> OK- Just when I was feeling pretty good about my marathon training, I am now terrified.
> So thanks for the "no one has a good marathon" talk...


The best thing about your first marathon is that it's  "YOUR" first marathon.    You'll see a lot of people with different perspectives on a race, but only you determine what happens to you.   Your attitude, your training, the pace you select, the interactions you choose.   They all have an impact on your marathon experience.  There are things out of your control (like weather),  but Disney does a good job of putting together an environment where you can have an amazing race.    I hope your first race is magical and awesome, but it is still a marathon.  26.2 is a long ways to run, but that's what makes it such a huge accomplishment when you finished.    If you were going into thinking "this is no big deal"  then it wouldn't be as big on accomplishment when your done.  



LdyStormy76 said:


> This made me wonder.  Does anyone think about your PR based on age group categories and not just lifetime? Or pre/ post major injuries?


  Up to this point it's been lifetime, but I didn't really start running until I was in my late 30s.   I think once I approach 50 I might start thinking about age group.   Right now I am just trying to be the best potential version of me I can be right now, and I believe that could ultimately be faster than I was before.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do most people base their finish time off of the chip time when they cross the finish line or what their GPS watch says when they hit 3.1, 6.2, 13.1 or 26.2 miles?
> 
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I always go with chip time.



Chip



FFigawi said:


> Which is why I'm not sure why rD still calls them finisher medals


  Well they could switch the name to "payer" medals but I think that devalues the accomplishment of the people that finished.


----------



## FFigawi

IamTrike said:


> Well they could switch the name to "payer" medals but I think that devalues the accomplishment of the people that finished.



Agreed, which is why I disagree with their current policy


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> Agreed, which is why I disagree with their current policy



I was trying to avoid that discussion....    Resort Mugs, Finisher Medal,  Walking DVC reservations all topics that walk around.     

I know I'm a wierdo in that I don't even like to try on the shirts at the expo, because I don't want to put on race shirt before I finish that race.   That's my own mental issues though.


----------



## cavepig

FFigawi said:


> Which is why I'm not sure why rD still calls them finisher medals


  They should call them started medals.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do most people base their finish time off of the chip time when they cross the finish line or what their GPS watch says when they hit 3.1, 6.2, 13.1 or 26.2 miles?


ATTQOTD: Chip time. Anything else is interesting info, but not official.


----------



## GreatLakes

Hopefully everyone is starting to get the emails from running gear companies with their Black Friday sales.  Going back to the rain jacket talk of a few days ago North Face has their Flight Series Better Than jacket on sale for $60.  If I needed a hoodless rain jacket I'd jump on it.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do most people base their finish time off of the chip time when they cross the finish line or what their GPS watch says when they hit 3.1, 6.2, 13.1 or 26.2 miles?



Always Chip with the caveat being a drastically short course (like a 5K I ran recently that came in at 2.7) I don't really count towards my race PR.


----------



## LdyStormy76

IamTrike said:


> I know I'm a wierdo in that I don't even like to try on the shirts at the expo, because I don't want to put on race shirt before I finish that race.   That's my own mental issues though.



You are not alone with this; that is a mindset I inherited from my father.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I like to have both times, but if I'm reporting my results somewhere or talking about my PR, then it is the chip of course (unless it was very short, although I haven't had that experience).  But I like to have the real data in Strava to see what my actual pace was.


----------



## Waiting2goback

run.minnie.miles said:


> OK- Just when I was feeling pretty good about my marathon training, I am now terrified.
> So thanks for the "no one has a good marathon" talk...





camaker said:


> My first marathon was my best running experience to date. I went into it severely undertrained due to injury. I’d never run further than 13.1 either in training or race conditions and my pace was limited due to the conditions of my rehab. That being said, I loved the whole experience and that positive was what hooked me on the marathon distance.



I agree with @camaker.  My TOT race and my first marathon were life changing events.  I was going through a lot of stuff at the time.  A lot of self doubt.  A lot of mental abuse from the ex.  Those races, and the experiences, taught me so much about myself.  Yes, my first full was painful, but the fact that i didn't give up, when I had given up on improving myself so many times, was the breakthrough I needed.  Knowing what I know now, I would have finished the race if someone lit me on fire.  Those two races are the best things I have ever done for myself (not counting having my kids).  I only lump them together because they were only 2 weeks apart so it was like one big experience. 

I understand not everyone goes through the same emotions I did but that's why I push people so hard to follow through on the goal if they set out to do it.  It is scary but the way I was living before was much scarier.  Now when I see something difficult in front of me I ALWAYS say, "If I made it through that race, I can do anything." So for me, it was a good marathon experience.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do most people base their finish time off of the chip time when they cross the finish line or what their GPS watch says when they hit 3.1, 6.2, 13.1 or 26.2 miles?
> 
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I always go with chip time.


Chip!



PrincessV said:


> Here, I'll fix that right up: I had a STELLAR first marathon experience! Honestly. Were there difficult patches? Sure. But in my book, deciding at mile 25 that you 100% want to do this thing again goes down as a "good" marathon! And honestly, my 2nd and 3rd marathons were equally good, if not better. It's definitely not all bad news!



My 2nd full was 2016 Disney.  OMG, I had so much fun during that race.  I ran it with a friend who was doing his first.  I just ran his pace, which is slower than mine, so I wasn't hurting at all.  I got it on GoPro, made my youtube video, which I watch on occassion almost 3 years later.  It happens to be the race I tore my ankle in but I won't hold that again Disney.  It was such a blast.  2018, under trained, not so much fun.  I almost through my GoPro in the water I was so aggravated to be carrying it.  : )



FFigawi said:


> Which is why I'm not sure why rD still calls them finisher medals
> 
> 
> 
> I loved my first marathon. I got to run with some of my training buddies, had our coaches pop up for encouragement along the way, and never hit the wall.  Y second one is the one I didn't really enjoy all that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Chip time. Always chip time. Unless you're running the tangents perfectly, your watch will never match the mile markers on the road.







Sleepless Knight said:


> ATTQOTD:  Always chip time.  In April, my FitBit claimed that I ran less than 13.1 miles.  My First Order Challenge medal which I had to finish the Half to earn proves I ran 13.1.
> 
> Thanks.  It's also why my goal is finish.
> 
> I almost want to finish last because of the craziness.  Kind of like Mr. Irrelevant in the NFL Draft.  The key though is almost.  But finish.  That's the key.
> 
> While I'm not attempting to reignite the medal if you didn't finish debate, I will say this.  I'm very glad that I did not know that everyone got a medal even if they were swept.  Because the start of my very first race was miserable with intense shin splint like pain.  I knew I could not continue like that so I slowed down to a relatively pain free pace.  If I had known that I would still get the medal if I withdrew, I *fear* I would have done so, and limped back to my hotel room to go back to bed.  I would have the medal and know that running is a great thing for many people, but not for me.
> 
> And when runDisney announced Star Wars themed races, I *know* that I would have said "oh that would be so cool, but I can't run because I already failed at attempting to run."  I would have missed out on so much.
> 
> I think mental preparation is critical to success.
> 
> Honestly, while that kind of talk also scares me, I strive to view it as another component of mental preparation.  I think about developing strategies for what to do when difficulties arise during the race so I'm not trying to figure them out on race day.  Races feel so much better when I have a plan in place for coping if race day turns out to be not what I dreamed of.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the choir and getting to run by Cinderella Castle.  Not sure it will top running through Sleeping Beauty Castle since Disneyland is "home" as it were, but still something to really look forward to.
> 
> I love this.  There is so much we can control.
> 
> At my speed, finishing is always the goal.  But I appreciate reminders to stay focused on the finish line goal.



If someone puts in the effort and tries their best and gets injured, OK, I could see them getting a medal.  But to buy entry and walk a mile and sit for the sweeper bus, that's where it bothers me.  BUT, I finish, and I get the good stuff that goes with it, so I shouldn't care as much as I do.  I recognize that.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Chip time. There have certainly been a few races where I wish I could count my watch time but that’s just because I don’t remember to run the tangents well. 

To add to the first marathon discussion...I had a great first experience for my first marathon! I think it helped that I didn’t put any pressure on myself to finish in a certain time and I stopped for photos along the way. Those miles leaving WWoS and just before entering Hollywood Studios were the hardest. I think knowing that I would have great spectator support once you enter Hollywood Studios until the finish line is a great help. Still one of the most rewarding experiences ever crossing that finish line!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Waiting2goback said:


> I agree with @camakerI understand not everyone goes through the same emotions I did but that's why I push people so hard to follow through on the goal if they set out to do it.  It is scary but the way I was living before was much scarier.  Now when I see something difficult in front of me I ALWAYS say, "If I made it through that race, I can do anything." So for me, it was a good marathon experience.


As someone who needed some pushing last week, I appreciate that.  Even my two most challenging races were incredibly rewarding.  



Waiting2goback said:


> If someone puts in the effort and tries their best and gets injured, OK, I could see them getting a medal.  But to buy entry and walk a mile and sit for the sweeper bus, that's where it bothers me.  BUT, I finish, and I get the good stuff that goes with it, so I shouldn't care as much as I do.  I recognize that.


I think it's difficult for non runners to understand why we put ourselves through the challenges in pursuit of this sport.  It's not about the medal.  It's about the hard work, sacrifice, and most importantly, lessons learned about ourselves that lead up to that moment where we cross the finish line.  For those who so desire, the medal becomes the real symbol of the hard work that led up to it.  

I may well feel very differently when I cross the finish line of the marathon, but for now my most treasured medal is the 2017 Kessel Run.  But it's not because it's Star Wars.  It's because of what it required to earn that medal.  The two respective races that I ran to earn that medal are among my best race experiences ever.  One of them still stands as my character stop PR race.  But that medal means so much because of the 18 months of training and sacrifice that I put in to earn that medal.  It often meant training repeatedly when I didn't want to.  It meant doing things I once never wanted to do and once also believed was impossible for me.  

And none of that would have happened if I had quit during my very first race when it became difficult.


----------



## JeffW

IamTrike said:


> I was trying to avoid that discussion....    Resort Mugs, Finisher Medal,  Walking DVC reservations all topics that walk around.
> 
> I know I'm a wierdo in that I don't even like to try on the shirts at the expo, because I don't want to put on race shirt before I finish that race.   That's my own mental issues though.



When I ran the Dublin Marathon, I went to the expo to pick up my number.  After getting my bib, I asked "Where do I pick up my shirt?".  The nice volunteer gave me a strange look, like I had 4 heads, and calmly replied "At the finish line after you finish the race tomorrow..."   That was a new experience.


----------



## Jules76126

@LSUlakes i need to change my race for Thursday. The original turkey trot we wanted to do was canceled due to logistics. The new one is Jules76127 - Savage Family Turkey Trot 5k (NG/NA). There is a chance this also may be canceled the forecast for Thursday is looking rough. High of 15 with 30 mph winds. Saying it could be the coldest thanksgiving on record. I sure know how to pick a first race


----------



## avondale

GreatLakes said:


> Hopefully everyone is starting to get the emails from running gear companies with their Black Friday sales.  Going back to the rain jacket talk of a few days ago North Face has their Flight Series Better Than jacket on sale for $60.  If I needed a hoodless rain jacket I'd jump on it.



Dang, the women's version is still $99.  Although that's not horrible.


----------



## KSellers88

*ATTQOTD:* This was my question and y'all have made me feel like I am not crazy (or any crazier than I already know I am). Long story short, I have a friend who ran a marathon this weekend and stopped their watch at the 26.2 mark and is using that as their official time. Apparently their tangents were way off, because their chip time is over 5 minutes slower than the PR they are claiming. Either time would be a PR for them so I don't understand the reasoning for the watch time instead of chip time. I realize in the grand scheme of things this is pointless and probably makes me seem petty, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't doing my own PRs wrong too. LOL. So thank you all for your answers, I use chip time as well. 

Also like others, I don't count it as a PR if the course is short, which really stinks sometimes.


----------



## SarahDisney

Hoka people! I know Hoka One One shoes are different than many other brands. Is there anything you wish you had known before you started running in them? Advice for someone who is new to the Hoka brand?
For people who tried Hoka shoes and didn't like them - was there something about them you didn't like? Or was it just a general feel/fit situation?
(Specifically, I'm trying out the Bondi 6, but I'm interested in general Hoka advice as well. I thought they were okay in store, but knew I couldn't make a decision on them until I actually took them out for a run. I'm switching over from New Balance.)

TIA!


----------



## Miranda

For me, the Hokas were too narrow.  I need a wide toebox.  The narrowness of the shoe plus the stack height made me feel like I was going to roll my ankles running in them.  That's how I ended up in Altras.


----------



## Capang

SarahDisney said:


> Hoka people! I know Hoka One One shoes are different than many other brands. Is there anything you wish you had known before you started running in them? Advice for someone who is new to the Hoka brand?






SarahDisney said:


> For people who tried Hoka shoes and didn't like them - was there something about them you didn't like? Or was it just a general feel/fit situation?
> (Specifically, I'm trying out the Bondi 6, but I'm interested in general Hoka advice as well. I thought they were okay in store, but knew I couldn't make a decision on them until I actually took them out for a run. I'm switching over from New Balance.)
> 
> TIA!


I love my Hokas. I wear Arahi 2s and love them. I switched over from an OLD version of Adrenalines and I own Ghosts that I use for mainly walking once i realized they hurt to run in. When I finally got fitted the Arahis are what I walked out with.

The only negative I've noticed is that I seem to rub through the material on the  side and heel fairly quickly. I have odd feet and ankles so I'm not sure if it is because of my feet, the fit, or what. Aside from that they are the most comfortable shoe I have ever run in.

ETA I find the color choices to be lacking. Not much variety.


----------



## Keels

Miranda said:


> For me, the Hokas were too narrow.  I need a wide toebox.  The narrowness of the shoe plus the stack height made me feel like I was going to roll my ankles running in them.  That's how I ended up in Altras.



I tried them too before I had surgery and I swear I felt I was more prone to tripping or stumbling, so I passed.

I went back to Inov-8s and added in Nike Frees.


----------



## SarahDisney

Miranda said:


> For me, the Hokas were too narrow.  I need a wide toebox.  The narrowness of the shoe plus the stack height made me feel like I was going to roll my ankles running in them.  That's how I ended up in Altras.



This is good to know! I have wide feet, but can generally fit in a normal width shoe. I'll have to pay attention to how the toebox feels to see if it feels too tight for me.
And yeah, the stack height is definitely going to be an adjustment.



Capang said:


> I love my Hokas. I wear Arahi 2s and love them. I switched over from an OLD version of Adrenalines and I own Ghosts that I use for mainly walking once i realized they hurt to run in. When I finally got fitted the Arahis are what I walked out with.
> 
> The only negative I've noticed is that I seem to rub through the material on the  side and heel fairly quickly. I have odd feet and ankles so I'm not sure if it is because of my feet, the fit, or what. Aside from that they are the most comfortable shoe I have ever run in.
> 
> ETA I find the color choices to be lacking. Not much variety.



I saw two color choices - but I wasn't sure if that was just what they had in stock or if that was all the colors they make. I'm not in love with the idea of a lack of variety, but I suppose I'll survive. Thanks for the heads up.
I got teal-ish ones - the guy at the running store recommended a little mermaid costume to go with the shoes.
... But that was before I remembered that I was planning on doing Minnie Mouse for the marathon
So if I end up liking these shoes, I have a serious conundrum


----------



## jennamfeo

If anyone has a smoker, my husband made this amazing smoked asparagus soup for dinner and it was too good not to share!

https://www.traegergrills.com/recipes/vegetables/smoked-asparagus-soup


----------



## PkbaughAR

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do most people base their finish time off of the chip time when they cross the finish line or what their GPS watch says when they hit 3.1, 6.2, 13.1 or 26.2 miles?



Chip time


----------



## garneska

SarahDisney said:


> Hoka people! I know Hoka One One shoes are different than many other brands. Is there anything you wish you had known before you started running in them? Advice for someone who is new to the Hoka brand?
> For people who tried Hoka shoes and didn't like them - was there something about them you didn't like? Or was it just a general feel/fit situation?
> (Specifically, I'm trying out the Bondi 6, but I'm interested in general Hoka advice as well. I thought they were okay in store, but knew I couldn't make a decision on them until I actually took them out for a run. I'm switching over from New Balance.)
> 
> TIA!



I put them on in the store. They were very cushiony so I could see the appeal but I felt like I had platform shoes on.  I personally already have issues picking up my feet and not tripping, this just seemed like a whole new challenge to that.

Have you considered “on the cloud” I think that is the name.  They are supposed to have a lot of cushion too but they did not have quite the platform height.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

KSellers88 said:


> Also like others, I don't count it as a PR if the course is short, which really stinks sometimes.



Wow, that is strict. I basically ignore the watch time/distance: if the course is long I use official time, not the watch time at that distance. If the course is short, I would still use the official time and count it as a PR. Almost all of the courses I would attempt a PR on are USATF certified, so unless I cut a corner, it shouldn't be an issue.

Follow-up question: most people said chip time. Am I the only one that runs races that aren't chip timed? Sometimes gun time is all you have. Interesting note: age group awards are often based on gun rather than chip time.


----------



## cavepig

KSellers88 said:


> *ATTQOTD:* This was my question and y'all have made me feel like I am not crazy (or any crazier than I already know I am). Long story short, I have a friend who ran a marathon this weekend and stopped their watch at the 26.2 mark and is using that as their official time. Apparently their tangents were way off, because their chip time is over 5 minutes slower than the PR they are claiming. Either time would be a PR for them so I don't understand the reasoning for the watch time instead of chip time. I realize in the grand scheme of things this is pointless and probably makes me seem petty, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't doing my own PRs wrong too. LOL. So thank you all for your answers, I use chip time as well.
> 
> Also like others, I don't count it as a PR if the course is short, which really stinks sometimes.


 I had a kind of friend do this too with a half recently which confused me.  They say they have a PR at 13.1 on their watch, but when they crossed the finish line they have a different time because their watch had them well over the 13.1.  To me that seems odd & silly to do.      I only go by chip time because that's what will be looked at if you use that time for Proof's of time or qualifying time for races.   So you are not crazy or alone.


----------



## SarahDisney

garneska said:


> I put them on in the store. They were very cushiony so I could see the appeal but I felt like I had platform shoes on.  I personally already have issues picking up my feet and not tripping, this just seemed like a whole new challenge to that.
> 
> Have you considered “on the cloud” I think that is the name.  They are supposed to have a lot of cushion too but they did not have quite the platform height.



I definitely get that feeling of wearing platforms. It's an interesting shoe for sure.
I saw the On Clouds in the store, but I dont like the design of the sole. We'll see, maybe if I dont liek the hokas I'll try those.


----------



## cburnett11

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Almost all of the courses I would attempt a PR on are USATF certified, so unless I cut a corner, it shouldn't be an issue.



Unfortunately, it can still happen even if you follow the course.  There was a large (> 5,000 runners) local 5k a couple years ago that had an issue where it ended up short because of race day execution.  I'm sure the course is certified, but the course was changed in 2017 because of some construction going on downtown.  There were a lot of PRs that day, but it ended up the course was 2.93 miles.  They updated the results to reflect it was not a full 5k.

_"Thank you to everyone that participated today. We would like to apologize for an issue that came up regarding the course. During the race we were alerted to an issue with the course being short. We realized that the issue was in the middle of the course and had to do with the turn onto 6th Street. When LMPD put out the barricades, an old version of the course map was mistakenly used and that map showed the course following 6th Street. After the race, the missing portion of the course was measured and it showed that 944 feet had been missed. That brought the total of the course to 2.93. Once the missed distance was measured, the results were edited to reflect the distance, The edit to the distance will update the pace as well. Again our apologies for the issue. We hope that outside of this, today was an enjoyable race for everyone."_


----------



## garneska

Chiming in on the PR take.  I use chip time as well.  I also will consider a short course still a PR but within reason.  I ran a half that was PR at the time but my watch said it was 12.7.  I was like nope that is not even close. if it was 12.95 i would have taken it.  I argued with my friend about this a lot, he was like its your new PR and i was not having it.  I made it official in my next half where i even crushed that time and it was on a 13.1 course.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> Hoka people! I know Hoka One One shoes are different than many other brands. Is there anything you wish you had known before you started running in them? Advice for someone who is new to the Hoka brand?
> For people who tried Hoka shoes and didn't like them - was there something about them you didn't like? Or was it just a general feel/fit situation?
> (Specifically, I'm trying out the Bondi 6, but I'm interested in general Hoka advice as well. I thought they were okay in store, but knew I couldn't make a decision on them until I actually took them out for a run. I'm switching over from New Balance.)
> 
> TIA!



I purchased a pair when I had a foot injury. A few things to be aware of IMO with these shoes. They are going to be very different than almost anything you have previously run in. The store I purchased them in told me to run no more than 4 miles in them for a week or two so I could adjust without causing additional injury. They took a while to get used to but are amazing shoes... we kinda. I found that I would only get about 2/3 of the miles out of them, than I would every other shoe I purchased. They are some very comfy shoes though! I wish I had a pair to walk in the parks with.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Since today is my Friday with Thanksgiving being tomorrow this will be our fun Friday ummm I mean Wednesday question. For those who celebrate Thanksgiving, what is your favorite part of the day? 

ATTQOTD: Being with family that I do not see often. While some of them I could go without, the others I am happy to see. Also another spotlight of the week is black Friday. For those of you going out in there, remember to film the adults acting like children with your phone in the horizontal position. The world thanks you for your efforts. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! safe travels for those getting on the road, and to the men and women who work in industries that do not get off holidays, thank you for providing the services you do.


----------



## tigger536

FFigawi said:


> Agreed, which is why I disagree with their current policy



They did this with the marathon ears too. I didn't realize this until recently when someone on FB posted their journey down to wine and dine wearing the ears.  This person was swept in the marathon at Dopey.  It kind of irks me that Disney doesn't have any distinction (bling wise) for finishers anymore.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday with Thanksgiving being tomorrow this will be our fun Friday ummm I mean Wednesday question. For those who celebrate Thanksgiving, what is your favorite part of the day?


Food, food, food, food, food, food, and food.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following people running a race and eating turkey... well maybe not everyone, but a lot:

22 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Thankful Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - @Disney at Heart - Atlanta Thanksgiving Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - @Kazrak  - Fountain Hills Turkey Trot 5k (NG / N/A)
22 - @jmasgat  - Thundercloud Subs Turkey Trot 5 Mi (NG / N/A)
22 - @Sanchez  - Charleston Turkey Day 5k (19:59 / N/A)
22 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - Space Coast Turkey Trot 10k (1:35:00 / N/A)
22 - @Jules76126  - Savage Family Turkey Trot 5K (NG / NA)
22 - @apdebord  - Tidewater Striders Turkey Trot 10K (1:09:30 / N/A)
22 - @QueenFernando  – Hot to Trot 10k (NG / N/A)
23 - @JulieODC  - Richmond (VT) Turkey Trot (NG / N/A)
25 - @beatlecat42  - Space Coast Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to everyone! If anyone needs to add a race or revise a race goal, please let me know. Hope yall have a great weekend and race! I'm looking forward to hearing how yalls race goes.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: On this particular Thanksgiving, I am looking forward to the food and I am making and bringing to my in laws house because everyone else doesn't know how to season their food. I am also looking forward to it being over. #bahumbug


----------



## PrincessV

KSellers88 said:


> *ATTQOTD:* This was my question and y'all have made me feel like I am not crazy (or any crazier than I already know I am). Long story short, I have a friend who ran a marathon this weekend and stopped their watch at the 26.2 mark and is using that as their official time. Apparently their tangents were way off, because their chip time is over 5 minutes slower than the PR they are claiming.


Oh, 5 minutes is nothing! I pause at red lights because our signals take 8-10 minutes to cycle and I added nearly 45 minutes of standing around, waiting on lights during a 20-mile training run, lol! My last rD race was a difference of 20+ minutes between chip time and my app time.



SarahDisney said:


> Hoka people! I know Hoka One One shoes are different than many other brands. Is there anything you wish you had known before you started running in them? Advice for someone who is new to the Hoka brand?
> For people who tried Hoka shoes and didn't like them - was there something about them you didn't like? Or was it just a general feel/fit situation?
> (Specifically, I'm trying out the Bondi 6, but I'm interested in general Hoka advice as well. I thought they were okay in store, but knew I couldn't make a decision on them until I actually took them out for a run. I'm switching over from New Balance.)
> 
> TIA!


Once upon a long time ago, I tried the Hoka Kaui and original Clifton... I thought I liked both, but wound up with major, major knee pain. Years later, after accepting that I need a stability shoe, I got the Arahi 2 and I still have them; I make myself run in them once in a while to feel like it wasn't a total waste of money. They're okay for days when I just crave more between me and the road, but that's honestly the only thing I like about them. What I don't like: 1. I had to get a Wide width, which I've never had to do in any other shoe - the forefoot is just so narrow. And even with a wide, it pinches my baby toes. 2. At the same time, I have to cinch the heck out of the laces to get the midfoot and heel to fit. 3. I'm a forefoot striker and the rockered sole feels weird and makes me a bit off-balance on landing. 4. The heel cup is deeper than I want or need, making the collar rub my ankle bones. I fixed that, and offset the rocker sole a bit in the process, by DIY-ing heel lifts out of craft foam. 4. Most days, I want more ground feel. Without that, I tend to land harder, looking for it, if that makes sense. And that winds up making my knees and hips hurt.


----------



## PrincessV

*ATTQOTD: *It's among my least favorite holidays and I prefer to skip it, go to WDW and usher in Christmas instead! But I can't afford WDW this year, so apparently we'll be eating a bunch of food and decorating the house for Christmas instead.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday with Thanksgiving being tomorrow this will be our fun Friday ummm I mean Wednesday question. For those who celebrate Thanksgiving, what is your favorite part of the day?



My favorite part is the days off work. We live a good distance from our families and have decided to rotate holidays. I'm still adjusting to not seeing my parents, siblings, etc. or eating my traditional Thanksgiving feast. TBH, the in-laws aren't as good of cooks. I feel your pain @jennamfeo ! I offered to skip my turkey trot and help in the kitchen but my husband thought that would be insulting since others had already offered... He's not really looking forward to the dinner either.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: Cowboys football and turkey.  A (not always) winning combination my entire life!


----------



## GollyGadget

One more thing... Happy Thanksgiving everyone and best of luck to you fellow turkey trotters!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I don’t have normal Thanksgivings since my husband is in retail and the last two years I was with my mom due to her husband’s death and the one year anniversary of it.

This year - I’m looking forward to shopping alone and people watching in the afternoon.


----------



## Kazrak

IamTrike said:


> I know I'm a wierdo in that I don't even like to try on the shirts at the expo, because I don't want to put on race shirt before I finish that race.   That's my own mental issues though.



I had a hard time convincing myself to even buy the Kessel Run shirt (the one I'm wearing in my avatar, actually) at the Expo.  I was worried I'd be tempting fate too much and end up getting swept.


----------



## DIS-OH

Had a great 3 mile run yesterday, so I’m feeling confident.   

Confident enough this morning to tackle the soap scum and mildew that has taken up residence in my shower!  BAM!! SCRUB!  SCOUR!! RINSE!! REPEAT!!  (Disclaimer:  I am terribly near sighted and I do not shower with my contacts in.  I am always mortified when I look in the shower with corrective lenses in place!!  )

Extended family and friends are gathering at my house tomorrow.  I’ll put the turkey in the oven and then head to the local Turkey Trot...first 400 finishers get a pumpkin pie! 

Looking forward to hanging out in the kitchen...which is where everyone seems to end up while waiting for dinner...I enjoy the company, but sometimes I wish they would all clear out and just let me finish getting the meal ready.

Menu:  Turkey and dressing,  beef roast, mashed potatoes, homemade noodles, sweet corn (homegrown this summer), sweet potatoes, rolls, green beans, cranberry jello salad and pies!

Happy Thanksgiving!  So thankful for my family and friends (real life and online)!!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: most Thanksgivings are just us and the kids but I still make a pretty traditional Thanksgiving. The pies are currently in the oven. My favorite part of this weekend though is (online) Black Friday shopping. I already have a list of things I need to get when the sales start then I love watching the Amazon lightening deals.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: We don’t have any Thanksgiving traditions, it’s typically just my husband and I, my sister and my parents. It’s one of my favorite holidays for that reason; no pressure to keep to tradition or to go out of the way to see family. My parents are going to the Oklahoma game at WVU Friday night, and they’ve already left...so my sister will be coming to my house. 

I’m looking forward to running my first ever turkey trot tomorrow! I’m very thankful that it’s at 9 AM and not far away so I can sleep in! I am not thankful for the record low temperature tomorrow (high of 39°...yikes). I’ll be making a boneless turkey roast in my Instant Pot tomorrow, so hopefully I won’t blow up the house. I’m really just looking forward to the day off, even if there’s some running and cooking involved.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> I purchased a pair when I had a foot injury. A few things to be aware of IMO with these shoes. They are going to be very different than almost anything you have previously run in. The store I purchased them in told me to run no more than 4 miles in them for a week or two so I could adjust without causing additional injury. They took a while to get used to but are amazing shoes... we kinda. I found that I would only get about 2/3 of the miles out of them, than I would every other shoe I purchased. They are some very comfy shoes though! I wish I had a pair to walk in the parks with.



I knew they would require an adjustment period, so not running too long in them to allow for the adjustment makes sense.
In terms of not getting as much mileage ... that doesnt thrill me, especially at the price. I get over 400 miles out of my NB shoes. So I'd like to get high mileage out of these shoes... sigh. We'll see what happens 



PrincessV said:


> Once upon a long time ago, I tried the Hoka Kaui and original Clifton... I thought I liked both, but wound up with major, major knee pain. Years later, after accepting that I need a stability shoe, I got the Arahi 2 and I still have them; I make myself run in them once in a while to feel like it wasn't a total waste of money. They're okay for days when I just crave more between me and the road, but that's honestly the only thing I like about them. What I don't like: 1. I had to get a Wide width, which I've never had to do in any other shoe - the forefoot is just so narrow. And even with a wide, it pinches my baby toes. 2. At the same time, I have to cinch the heck out of the laces to get the midfoot and heel to fit. 3. I'm a forefoot striker and the rockered sole feels weird and makes me a bit off-balance on landing. 4. The heel cup is deeper than I want or need, making the collar rub my ankle bones. I fixed that, and offset the rocker sole a bit in the process, by DIY-ing heel lifts out of craft foam. 4. Most days, I want more ground feel. Without that, I tend to land harder, looking for it, if that makes sense. And that winds up making my knees and hips hurt.



Thanks for sharing! Lots of interesting stuff to think about. Definitely sounds like I need to pay close attention to how my toes feel in the toe box.
And for longer runs I actually prefer less ground feel, so these might work. 
Thanks!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday with Thanksgiving being tomorrow this will be our fun Friday ummm I mean Wednesday question. For those who celebrate Thanksgiving, what is your favorite part of the day?



Thank for adding "for those who celebrate." I hope this becomes a continuing trend with holiday-related questions.

We haven't been big Thanksgiving people in a few years. Mostly I'm just looking forward to seeing my family, especially my sister.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: honestly I am looking forward to a break from work. I also get to see some family I don’t always get to see and my BIL makes some awesome venison. Looking forward to that.


----------



## GreatLakes

I guess there are more positive first time marathon experiences here than with my real-life friends though none of them just ran for fun.  All had some race goal in mind.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Wow, that is strict. I basically ignore the watch time/distance: if the course is long I use official time, not the watch time at that distance. If the course is short, I would still use the official time and count it as a PR. Almost all of the courses I would attempt a PR on are USATF certified, so unless I cut a corner, it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Follow-up question: most people said chip time. Am I the only one that runs races that aren't chip timed? Sometimes gun time is all you have. Interesting note: age group awards are often based on gun rather than chip time.



If it is close I would count it but if it is way short, like a quarter mile for a 5K, I wouldn't.  Very few races around here are not chip times any longer but every couple of years I run one.  Those the gun time is all you have but they are also generally small so there is very little difference between the two even for the last people to start.

I have never seen gun times used for age groups when there was also chip time but they do use it often for overall if there is prize money.  Most local races don't have prize money and base all positions, including overall winner, on chip in my experience.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday with Thanksgiving being tomorrow this will be our fun Friday ummm I mean Wednesday question. For those who celebrate Thanksgiving, what is your favorite part of the day?
> 
> Thanksgiving is pretty low key for us.  I like seeing family the best and always start off with a race so I don't feel as guilty overeating later in the day.


----------



## Chaitali

The discussion of PRs and short courses reminded me that my half marathon PR is from a course that read short on my Garmin.  It came out as 13.04 instead of 13.1.  But I checked with friends that ran it and no one else had it short on their watches.  I checked the map and it doesn't look like there was anywhere that I accidentally cut the course.  So in that case, I count it and I assume it was just a weird satellite or watch glitch.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: Happy Thanksgiving everyone. This Thanksgiving we are very thankful that after 2+ months are heat was restored yesterday. Just in time for the coldest Thanksgiving in at least 100 years. We are in Maine at my in laws and will enjoy being together and good food. My parents actually come to my in laws as well so we get to see both sides which is nice. Also looking forward to spending the weekend shopping in
Portland and some good brews. And then the start of my favorite holiday!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I am a little high strung today trying to get ready for a house full of people tomorrow! I am most looking forward to left-over turkey sandwiches. And pie. 

@LSUlakes I have a last minute race to add:

24 - michigandergirl - Trails to Hope 5 Miler - (NG/NA)

Trying another trail race - this one is only 5 miles from home so it was hard to pass up.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Sleepless Knight said:


> As someone who needed some pushing last week, I appreciate that.  Even my two most challenging races were incredibly rewarding.
> 
> I think it's difficult for non runners to understand why we put ourselves through the challenges in pursuit of this sport.  It's not about the medal.  It's about the hard work, sacrifice, and most importantly, lessons learned about ourselves that lead up to that moment where we cross the finish line.  For those who so desire, the medal becomes the real symbol of the hard work that led up to it.
> 
> I may well feel very differently when I cross the finish line of the marathon, but for now my most treasured medal is the 2017 Kessel Run.  But it's not because it's Star Wars.  It's because of what it required to earn that medal.  The two respective races that I ran to earn that medal are among my best race experiences ever.  One of them still stands as my character stop PR race.  But that medal means so much because of the 18 months of training and sacrifice that I put in to earn that medal.  It often meant training repeatedly when I didn't want to.  It meant doing things I once never wanted to do and once also believed was impossible for me.
> 
> And none of that would have happened if I had quit during my very first race when it became difficult.



Sounds like you get the whole running thing and the benefits that come from it.  So why would you ever dream of quitting the marathon?



KSellers88 said:


> *ATTQOTD:* This was my question and y'all have made me feel like I am not crazy (or any crazier than I already know I am). Long story short, I have a friend who ran a marathon this weekend and stopped their watch at the 26.2 mark and is using that as their official time. Apparently their tangents were way off, because their chip time is over 5 minutes slower than the PR they are claiming. Either time would be a PR for them so I don't understand the reasoning for the watch time instead of chip time. I realize in the grand scheme of things this is pointless and probably makes me seem petty, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't doing my own PRs wrong too. LOL. So thank you all for your answers, I use chip time as well.
> 
> Also like others, I don't count it as a PR if the course is short, which really stinks sometimes.



For POT and Boston they use chip time, what good is the watch?   Anyone could run with your watch.  Means nothing IMO, as far as proof of time anyway.  



SarahDisney said:


> Hoka people! I know Hoka One One shoes are different than many other brands. Is there anything you wish you had known before you started running in them? Advice for someone who is new to the Hoka brand?
> For people who tried Hoka shoes and didn't like them - was there something about them you didn't like? Or was it just a general feel/fit situation?
> (Specifically, I'm trying out the Bondi 6, but I'm interested in general Hoka advice as well. I thought they were okay in store, but knew I couldn't make a decision on them until I actually took them out for a run. I'm switching over from New Balance.)
> 
> TIA!



I got Hoka's.  They took some getting used to but then I was loving them.  Then I began getting bad pain in my Achilles so I went back to my Asics and haven't had an issue since.  My doctor told me to stay away from them.  Now I use them for park days.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday with Thanksgiving being tomorrow this will be our fun Friday ummm I mean Wednesday question. For those who celebrate Thanksgiving, what is your favorite part of the day?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Being with family that I do not see often. While some of them I could go without, the others I am happy to see. Also another spotlight of the week is black Friday. For those of you going out in there, remember to film the adults acting like children with your phone in the horizontal position. The world thanks you for your efforts.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! safe travels for those getting on the road, and to the men and women who work in industries that do not get off holidays, thank you for providing the services you do.



Just food and relaxing.  

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: We rotate which holidays we work at my job, so this year, favorite part is being off and seeing lots of family! Hope everyone has a very happy Thanksgiving! Thankful for this group and for all that running has brought to my life.


*Philly Half Marathon Recap - 11/17/18 *
(Short version: the weather was perfect for running, the crowd support was awesome, and there was a PR!)

It was great running weather...high-30s at the start and low-40s at the finish. A fantastic surprise, Meb was on the stage at the start line providing short bits of training/race advice and cheers to the crowd! I lined up to the far right of my corral, and before I knew it, I was standing just below him by the start line! I waved and yelled, "Love ya, Meb!" (and blew him a kiss). He waved and yelled back, "Love your smile!"

I'm not lying when I tell you that I felt half asleep for the first 4-5 miles of this race. I was in a bit of a fog...similar to how I have felt if I try to run after a night shift, which is to say, not very good. I got out of work late Friday evening, but managed to get 5 solid hours of sleep that night. 

During the first few miles, I was having a lot of "I dunno about this race today. Maybe I should not have signed up for this? What if my foot starts to hurt? Is my foot hurting, or is it my imagination?" But, I tried to repeat positive things instead...."I feel good, the foot feels great, weather is fantastic, I am rested, I'm out here with 10,000 of my Philly friends doing what I love to do.” I ate a fig newton at mile 5, and something finally switched in my brain. I told myself to "Get your head in the game, girl!" several times! And I did. And then I was okay (and faster)!

As @Slogger mentioned, the Garmin got quite confused from the moment we came down Ben Franklin Parkway off the start line and ran into the city. I had forgotten this from last year. I became a little nervous that I was surely going out too fast and that I would have to be doing a lot of #runmath at each mile marker clock to figure out my pace (which I can't do, so that was making me anxious). Luckily, I had downloaded the official race tracker app, and when we got to mile 1, it updated me with the split in my headphones! Hooray!

I deviated from the pace strategy suggested by Coach. In theory, plan was to start out around 12 min/mi and work down from there. The first mile was 11:29/mi. I ended up running a more even paced race, hovering around 11:30/mile for the first 5 miles. Then when my body started accepting all of the positive statements that I was telling my mind, I started to pick up the pace, and everything got better from that point.

There were some gradual (but not too steep) hills around miles 8 and 11ish, and I decided that on the last downhill around mile 11ish, I was going to push it from then to the finish and stop looking at the watch. I did a decent job with that even pace in the first half of the race, and still managed to pick up the pace in the second half, feel strong in the last miles, and pass lots of ppl! First half was 79:xx minutes; second half was 78:xx minutes, for a finish in 2:27:36! Finally got that sub-2:30! 

There were so many ppl in the finish/food area, and it was a little disorienting, even though I am familiar with the Philly finishes in front of the Art Museum. At long last, I found @Slogger! It was so nice to meet another member of the runDis fam and chat for a bit!

I would agree with his assessment, that the crowd support out there was awesome! Besides the Broad Street Run, this is definitely my favorite Philly course through many of the neighborhoods in the city. A lot of the local Philadelphia races do sort of an out and back - up Kelly Drive and down MLK Drive, or vice versa. It’s probably easier to send runners that way, rather than close off city streets. So it’s really fun when you get to run IN the actual city, in addition to running along the river, Boathouse Row, and finishing in front of the Art Museum. There was a really fun section in Old City - some hilarious signs (something about wanting to date a runner, and “call me?” - I forget exactly, but I laughed at the time!) and ppl handing out beer. Also appreciated all of the ppl with boxes of tissues, as my nose was running a lot from the cold! And the Liberty Bell on the medal dings which is fun.

Thanks again to @DopeyBadger for another solid training plan! It was an abbreviated training cycle, given the slow return to run post-injury. Plus, we changed things up at the last minute, since I was supposed to run the Monterey Half on 11/11, but hey, it all worked out!

Thanks for reading this lengthy recap!


----------



## DopeyBadger

sourire said:


> ATTQOTD: We rotate which holidays we work at my job, so this year, favorite part is being off and seeing lots of family! Hope everyone has a very happy Thanksgiving! Thankful for this group and for all that running has brought to my life.
> 
> 
> *Philly Half Marathon Recap - 11/17/18 *
> (Short version: the weather was perfect for running, the crowd support was awesome, and there was a PR!)
> 
> It was great running weather...high-30s at the start and low-40s at the finish. A fantastic surprise, Meb was on the stage at the start line providing short bits of training/race advice and cheers to the crowd! I lined up to the far right of my corral, and before I knew it, I was standing just below him by the start line! I waved and yelled, "Love ya, Meb!" (and blew him a kiss). He waved and yelled back, "Love your smile!"
> 
> I'm not lying when I tell you that I felt half asleep for the first 4-5 miles of this race. I was in a bit of a fog...similar to how I have felt if I try to run after a night shift, which is to say, not very good. I got out of work late Friday evening, but managed to get 5 solid hours of sleep that night.
> 
> During the first few miles, I was having a lot of "I dunno about this race today. Maybe I should not have signed up for this? What if my foot starts to hurt? Is my foot hurting, or is it my imagination?" But, I tried to repeat positive things instead...."I feel good, the foot feels great, weather is fantastic, I am rested, I'm out here with 10,000 of my Philly friends doing what I love to do.” I ate a fig newton at mile 5, and something finally switched in my brain. I told myself to "Get your head in the game, girl!" several times! And I did. And then I was okay (and faster)!
> 
> As @Slogger mentioned, the Garmin got quite confused from the moment we came down Ben Franklin Parkway off the start line and ran into the city. I had forgotten this from last year. I became a little nervous that I was surely going out too fast and that I would have to be doing a lot of #runmath at each mile marker clock to figure out my pace (which I can't do, so that was making me anxious). Luckily, I had downloaded the official race tracker app, and when we got to mile 1, it updated me with the split in my headphones! Hooray!
> 
> I deviated from the pace strategy suggested by Coach. In theory, plan was to start out around 12 min/mi and work down from there. The first mile was 11:29/mi. I ended up running a more even paced race, hovering around 11:30/mile for the first 5 miles. Then when my body started accepting all of the positive statements that I was telling my mind, I started to pick up the pace, and everything got better from that point.
> 
> There were some gradual (but not too steep) hills around miles 8 and 11ish, and I decided that on the last downhill around mile 11ish, I was going to push it from then to the finish and stop looking at the watch. I did a decent job with that even pace in the first half of the race, and still managed to pick up the pace in the second half, feel strong in the last miles, and pass lots of ppl! First half was 79:xx minutes; second half was 78:xx minutes, for a finish in 2:27:36! Finally got that sub-2:30!
> 
> There were so many ppl in the finish/food area, and it was a little disorienting, even though I am familiar with the Philly finishes in front of the Art Museum. At long last, I found @Slogger! It was so nice to meet another member of the runDis fam and chat for a bit!
> 
> I would agree with his assessment, that the crowd support out there was awesome! Besides the Broad Street Run, this is definitely my favorite Philly course through many of the neighborhoods in the city. A lot of the local Philadelphia races do sort of an out and back - up Kelly Drive and down MLK Drive, or vice versa. It’s probably easier to send runners that way, rather than close off city streets. So it’s really fun when you get to run IN the actual city, in addition to running along the river, Boathouse Row, and finishing in front of the Art Museum. There was a really fun section in Old City - some hilarious signs (something about wanting to date a runner, and “call me?” - I forget exactly, but I laughed at the time!) and ppl handing out beer. Also appreciated all of the ppl with boxes of tissues, as my nose was running a lot from the cold! And the Liberty Bell on the medal dings which is fun.
> 
> Thanks again to @DopeyBadger for another solid training plan! It was an abbreviated training cycle, given the slow return to run post-injury. Plus, we changed things up at the last minute, since I was supposed to run the Monterey Half on 11/11, but hey, it all worked out!
> 
> Thanks for reading this lengthy recap!



  Also, nice smile!


----------



## SarahDisney

Jules76126 said:


> ATTQOTD: Happy Thanksgiving everyone. This Thanksgiving we are very thankful that after 2+ months are heat was restored yesterday. Just in time for the coldest Thanksgiving in at least 100 years. We are in Maine at my in laws and will enjoy being together and good food. My parents actually come to my in laws as well so we get to see both sides which is nice. Also looking forward to spending the weekend shopping in
> Portland and some good brews. And then the start of my favorite holiday!



Yay! I'm so glad to hear you finally got heat back!



Waiting2goback said:


> I got Hoka's. They took some getting used to but then I was loving them. Then I began getting bad pain in my Achilles so I went back to my Asics and haven't had an issue since. My doctor told me to stay away from them. Now I use them for park days.



Hmm ... I had some ankle pain, including a little light Achilles pain, in my other shoes, so this is definitely something I need to pay attention to. Thanks!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday with Thanksgiving being tomorrow this will be our fun Friday ummm I mean Wednesday question. For those who celebrate Thanksgiving, what is your favorite part of the day?



Kinda different Thanksgiving for me. I have a half tomorrow morning, then I’ll probably take a nap and will spend the rest of the afternoon/evening at Champions Square and the Superdome for Falcons-Saints!


----------



## michigandergirl

Congrats @Slogger and @sourire on your PR's!!!


----------



## cavepig

I'm all about the Macy's Thanksgiving parade!  Then the national dog show after.  Oh and Families good too!  As for food, I'm not a Thanksgiving food fan, I'm a vegetarian and would prefer to eat spaghetti.


----------



## garneska

i am also a Macy's Parade fan and the dog show fan.  My big problem tomorrow is that i have 9 miles to run.  I was planning to run at 6:30 so i am back for the parade but it will be cold.  i really want to wait till 8:30 then i will miss a lot of the parade


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I just spent 10 days in FL with my kids. We don't usually get to see any family for holidays, so it was nice seeing them this year so close to a holiday. It is just myself, DH and my mom (she lives with us) at home. We are cooking a ham. And when I say we I mean my mom is, lol. She bought a turkey breast also so we could have turkey gravy on our mashed potatoes. I most look forward to being off of work and shopping.  I just did some early shopping at Target online with my Red card and got a 32" smart tv, a George Foreman grill and paninni maker, and a new blow dryer for $155 total.


----------



## MissLiss279

SarahDisney said:


> Hoka people! I know Hoka One One shoes are different than many other brands. Is there anything you wish you had known before you started running in them? Advice for someone who is new to the Hoka brand?
> For people who tried Hoka shoes and didn't like them - was there something about them you didn't like? Or was it just a general feel/fit situation?
> (Specifically, I'm trying out the Bondi 6, but I'm interested in general Hoka advice as well. I thought they were okay in store, but knew I couldn't make a decision on them until I actually took them out for a run. I'm switching over from New Balance.)
> 
> TIA!


So I tried the Bondi 4s a couple of years ago. The first pair I got was a half size smaller than I normally get, but it felt okay, and my toes still seemed to have plenty of room. I liked all the cushion. I wore them a few times, and ended up wearing them for a very warm half marathon. I ended up with several blisters, some under toenails (before I figured out what I needed to do to stop toe blisters) and one kind of on my arch. I pretty much stopped wearing those shoes after that. I thought that maybe they were just too small. 

I found another pair of them in my size on a sale rack, so I thought I would try them again. I ended up getting a blister on the arch of my foot again, and decided that Hoka’s just aren’t for me. So I would agree with whoever said it, at least this version is too narrow (or something) for me, and they don’t agree with my feet.  But I know a lot of people who love their Hoka’s, so I hope they work out for you.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> I got teal-ish ones - the guy at the running store recommended a little mermaid costume to go with the shoes.
> ... But that was before I remembered that I was planning on doing Minnie Mouse for the marathon
> So if I end up liking these shoes, I have a serious conundrum


_Or_ a Minnie Mouse as The Little Mermaid mashup.  #epic?



Waiting2goback said:


> Sounds like you get the whole running thing and the benefits that come from it. So why would you ever dream of quitting the marathon?


A combination of two consecutive bad tempo runs including one that I chose to cut short by 3 miles because of muscle tightness and other non running related stress issues had me in a bad place mentally.  Frustration and fear can be a very bad combination.  I'm also working on being authentic about the ups and downs of running.  I think it's very easy to see the smiling, exhausted runner beaming with joy at the finish line with that medal and mistakenly conclude that running is always wonderful and races always go perfectly.  Plus, I'm beginning to realize that if I remember the difficulties during training, I can remind myself during the race if necessary that I've dealt with bad runs before so I just need to keep going and let everything sort itself out.



sourire said:


> During the first few miles, I was having a lot of "I dunno about this race today. Maybe I should not have signed up for this? What if my foot starts to hurt? Is my foot hurting, or is it my imagination?" But, I tried to repeat positive things instead...."I feel good, the foot feels great, weather is fantastic, I am rested, I'm out here with 10,000 of my Philly friends doing what I love to do.”


I love this.  Sometimes I get random, phantom pain during training runs that usually goes away eventually, but I worry about how to cope with it if it comes up during a tempo run.  For years I trained at the same set pace, so I've only been doing tempo runs for about 5 months or so now.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday with Thanksgiving being tomorrow this will be our fun Friday ummm I mean Wednesday question. For those who celebrate Thanksgiving, what is your favorite part of the day?



My favorite part of Thanksgiving day is the whole house filling up with the aromas of a turkey roasting in the oven. And watching the Lions lose.    We won't have any of the roasting turkey smells this year, though. We're heading to V&A for dinner tomorrow night. 

@LSUlakes can you please add me to the list of people racing this weekend? I'm signed up for the Space Coast half on Sunday, which I seem likely to attempt on no run training for months. Let's hope the local residents are passing out lots of beer along the way.


----------



## SarahDisney

MissLiss279 said:


> So I tried the Bondi 4s a couple of years ago. The first pair I got was a half size smaller than I normally get, but it felt okay, and my toes still seemed to have plenty of room. I liked all the cushion. I wore them a few times, and ended up wearing them for a very warm half marathon. I ended up with several blisters, some under toenails (before I figured out what I needed to do to stop toe blisters) and one kind of on my arch. I pretty much stopped wearing those shoes after that. I thought that maybe they were just too small.
> 
> I found another pair of them in my size on a sale rack, so I thought I would try them again. I ended up getting a blister on the arch of my foot again, and decided that Hoka’s just aren’t for me. So I would agree with whoever said it, at least this version is too narrow (or something) for me, and they don’t agree with my feet.  But I know a lot of people who love their Hoka’s, so I hope they work out for you.



I hate blisters. Yuck.
Yet another thing to think about.
Thanks!



Sleepless Knight said:


> _Or_ a Minnie Mouse as The Little Mermaid mashup. #epic?



Hard no. I don't do mashups. I'm a purist.
But I do have some thoughts brewing. Stay tuned.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Sleepless Knight said:


> _Or_ a Minnie Mouse as The Little Mermaid mashup.  #epic?
> 
> A combination of two consecutive bad tempo runs including one that I chose to cut short by 3 miles because of muscle tightness and other non running related stress issues had me in a bad place mentally.  Frustration and fear can be a very bad combination.  I'm also working on being authentic about the ups and downs of running.  I think it's very easy to see the smiling, exhausted runner beaming with joy at the finish line with that medal and mistakenly conclude that running is always wonderful and races always go perfectly.  Plus, I'm beginning to realize that if I remember the difficulties during training, I can remind myself during the race if necessary that I've dealt with bad runs before so I just need to keep going and let everything sort itself out.
> 
> I love this.  Sometimes I get random, phantom pain during training runs that usually goes away eventually, but I worry about how to cope with it if it comes up during a tempo run.  For years I trained at the same set pace, so I've only been doing tempo runs for about 5 months or so now.



All makes so much sense.  You are going to be just fine with this race.  Sounds like your mental game is ready!

Have you looked into the R8 recovery roller?  It does wonders for knots in my calves.  Hurts like heck but it loosens everything up!


----------



## LdyStormy76

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Follow-up question: most people said chip time. Am I the only one that runs races that aren't chip timed? Sometimes gun time is all you have.



You are not alone. I have had two that were gun time only.  Both had someone at the finish line pushing a button denoting a runner finishing and someone else pulling bib tags off to record finish order. Each race had a small field, one was a 5k and one a half marathon. However, most races around me seem to advertise being chip timed.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> Hard no. I don't do mashups. I'm a purist.


Not running related, but it was a mashup that I will never forget.  And it won't surprise anyone.  I was going to Disneyland with a good friend from college.  His daughter wanted to do Jedi Training Academy and at that time, you had to get yourself noticed.  So I was tasked with finding clip art of the Disney Princesses on the internet and then photoshopping lightsabers into their hands for a sign to get my friend's daughter chosen for the show.  It worked.  After the show, my friend's daughter wanted to meet the princesses and show them her sign.  I will never forget hearing the princess look at the sign and ask my friend's daughter "what am I holding?"



Waiting2goback said:


> All makes so much sense.  You are going to be just fine with this race.  Sounds like your mental game is ready!
> 
> Have you looked into the R8 recovery roller?  It does wonders for knots in my calves.  Hurts like heck but it loosens everything up!


Well, I don't know if my mental game is ready quite yet, but I am working on it.

I've been using The Stick roller for tightness.  It does hurt, but I can also feel it helping afterwards.  I rarely experience the extreme tightness that caused me to cut the one run short.


----------



## Keels

JeffW said:


> ATTQOTD: Cowboys football and turkey.  A (not always) winning combination my entire life!



At least you can (usually) count on the turkey!


----------



## flav

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Follow-up question: most people said chip time. Am I the only one that runs races that aren't chip timed? Sometimes gun time is all you have. Interesting note: age group awards are often based on gun rather than chip time.


I have the reverse: Sportstats in Canada sometimes gives me Official Time (Chip) and the hours at which I cross the mats (5k,10k, 15k, 21.1k) but not when the « gun » was blasted.

ATTQOTD Thanksgiving:
Canadian Thanksgiving (over a month ago): Turkey with family.
USA Thanksgiving: Black Friday sales which pretty much go for a week here in Canada.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> Thank for adding "for those who celebrate." I hope this becomes a continuing trend with holiday-related questions.



Well it's an American Holiday, and we have a few posters who live in other regions of the world. For December the word Christmas will be included. I can include any religious celebration you or others would like as part of that topic as well, just let me know. In fact I think it would be very interesting to learn of others culture, beliefs and traditions. However, I am not going to call it a holiday season or some other form of it. The mouse has a party on various days for the next 2 months with the word Christmas in it, so if the term is used in the parks, I will use it here.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I think it's just kinda gonna be another regular day here for us this year for the most part. 

My favorite part is usually having leftovers that I cooked for the next week.  AND PIE.  But my SO's mom's health is constantly in question the past couple years so we decided to just make reservations at a restaurant this year.  So, it will just be lukewarm buffet food and no yummy leftovers for us, plus we have to go to an 11:00 sitting because it was the only one left... I am not ok with that time for a large meal.  My personal cut off about when it's acceptable to stop eating breakfast food and/or light lunch foods like sandwiches and chips or salads and start eating "dinner" food is about 2pm.

I am going to a 90 minute class at OTF at 6:30 AM instead of Turkey Trotting this year, which in hindsight seems like a pretty marvelous idea, as the forecast for tomorrow will be a T+D of.... 8.   It will be 10F at racetime with a dewpoint of -2F and a "feels like" temp of -7F with the 15mph wind.  It's a 90 minute 3 person partner workout, so I'm going with 2 of my running group buddies... that should be fun. 

Other than that, I'll probably just watch the National Dog Show when we get home from the restaurant.


----------



## Smilelea

I'm finally getting a moment to do a very short update of my 5K last Saturday.

*Crosspoint 5K 11/17/18
*
The weather was beautiful but a cold temp of 42 degrees. I started off strong but realized very quickly this was a bad idea. So I started walking. The first mile is all down hill. The second mile is all uphill (my app says 913ft). The third mile is back down that hill and then a short uphill for the last .10. 

I made a new friend that started off with 2 other friends that were run/walking and she couldn't hang. She had decided 3 days before the race to register. This was her very first race. So we walked over 2 miles of it. We did push it to a slow jog to cross the finish line. 

*Time: 45:49*

That's a far cry from my goal but shin splints are no joke and I've got to be healthy for January. I'll try for a PR again next year.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: Food & Football.


----------



## KevM

JeffW said:


> ATTQOTD: Cowboys football and turkey.  A (not always) winning combination my entire life!


----------



## kleph

jennamfeo said:


> If anyone has a smoker, my husband made this amazing smoked asparagus soup for dinner and it was too good not to share!
> 
> https://www.traegergrills.com/recipes/vegetables/smoked-asparagus-soup



Thanks for this. My holiday weekend will be making and smoking a bunch of andouille sausage which will be my Christmas gift to folks. While the smoker is running I plan to whip up a few regular meals and this fits in nicely.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday with Thanksgiving being tomorrow this will be our fun Friday ummm I mean Wednesday question. For those who celebrate Thanksgiving, what is your favorite part of the day?



Thanksgiving Day itself is blessedly quiet in my house. My ex-wife has always been very particular about celebrating holidays on the specific day. I’m not so rigid, so our Thanksgiving Day is always today, so my daughters can spend Thursday with their mother. We just got done with our full blown family meal with my daughters, one of their boyfriends, and my brother and mother. It was a nice family get together. 

Now tomorrow can be filled with a quiet house, video games, running and football. That’s a day I can truly be thankful for!


----------



## PkbaughAR

ATTQOTD: My favorite part of the day is visiting with family. I used to be a big Black Friday shopper, but the crowds and attitudes don't thrill me like they used to. I like having a season where we are encouraged to reflect and be thankful. Life may be hard, and life may be good, but most often it seems to be a combination of both. Focusing on the good in a hard season helps me realize I am stronger than I think.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday with Thanksgiving being tomorrow this will be our fun Friday ummm I mean Wednesday question. For those who celebrate Thanksgiving, what is your favorite part of the day?


Mashed potatoes!


----------



## PkbaughAR

On this day I am thankful for a group of people who motivate me, inspire me, and always keep it real!!!


----------



## Kazrak

Mini Turkey Trot race report:

Because I haven’t been able to train for almost 2 weeks due to air quality, I was worried about the race.  My tentative goal was 36:00 but I’d be happy at 40:00 due to lack of training.

Time: 32:54.  I’m thrilled.  More details in my training thread when we get home.

ETA: I hadn’t realized - that’s a PR for 5k.


----------



## DIS-OH

Local Turkey Trot:  Had my best 5K time in a few years!  Over 3 minutes faster than the same race/same course last year!  I attribute it to all the cleaning fumes from yesterday’s battle with the shower.


----------



## jmasgat

Finished the Austin turkey trot 5 miler. I am so not a hill runner. Finished 4th (again)  in my age group in 40:36, which is actually 8 seconds faster than 2 years ago, so I'm happy.

Now to finish meal prep. It's always a challenge when it's not your own kitchen.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is my Friday with Thanksgiving being tomorrow this will be our fun Friday ummm I mean Wednesday question. For those who celebrate Thanksgiving, what is your favorite part of the day?


ATTQOTD: Time off from work!! Happy Thanksgiving, everyone


----------



## Disney at Heart

Finished the Atlanta Thanksgiving Half Marathon in 2:21:44. Now to Cracker Barrel on the way home for a traditional Thanksgiving meal!


----------



## Kazrak

ATTQOTD: We start the day with the Turkey Trot, and then the city my in-laws live in has a Thanksgiving parade.  It's corny and cheesy in that small-town-parade sort of way - you get the VFW and American Legion, the high school marching band, some classic car clubs, a local dance studio, and various local politicians and businesspeople.  It always ends with Santa riding on a fire truck.  We bring a dozen donuts and some individual bottles of chocolate milk (or strawberry, or whatever else looks interesting) and enjoy the parade.

It's a bit odd this year, as it's the first year my older son hasn't been with us - he's at college on the other side of the country, and spending the day with my sister and her family.  But it's one of those traditions that we don't want to give up.


----------



## CDKG

I ran my local Turkey Trot this morning! It is less than 2 miles down the road from my house. I love seeing all of the families that bring their dogs and the creative costumes. Before the race I even saw a four legged Wonder Woman!

Considering I am in the middle of marathon training, I have been running a lot of miles...very slowly. So, I went into this 5k with no expectations. The weather was good (high 40's and the rain is holding out until this afternoon) and I felt good. I even managed to run up the long hill that makes up the bulk of mile three without stopping to walk (although my running pace did slow...) In the end I finished about a minute ahead of last year in an unofficial 31:38 (official times will be posted later). It was a great way to start the day!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD catch up: I despise cold rain, and seem to skip running in it. Humidity also does me in. I’ve only run chipped races and always go with their time. Thanksgiving is for family in my mind, whereas DH is not of the same opinion. He spent the last 2 years plotting and saving for a Hawaiian thanksgiving, for which I am very thankful. We skipped turkey in favor of whatever local catch they had at the restaurant next door, and I do not miss the traditional food at all. My turkey trot was 3.5 miles with the chickens! Between the hills and the lack of cell service and bad hotel map, it was one of the slower runs in a long time- I am very thankful for the opportunity!


MissLiss279 said:


> So I tried the Bondi 4s a couple of years ago. The first pair I got was a half size smaller than I normally get, but it felt okay, and my toes still seemed to have plenty of room. I liked all the cushion. I wore them a few times, and ended up wearing them for a very warm half marathon. I ended up with several blisters, some under toenails (before I figured out what I needed to do to stop toe blisters) and one kind of on my arch. I pretty much stopped wearing those shoes after that. I thought that maybe they were just too small.
> 
> I found another pair of them in my size on a sale rack, so I thought I would try them again. I ended up getting a blister on the arch of my foot again, and decided that Hoka’s just aren’t for me. So I would agree with whoever said it, at least this version is too narrow (or something) for me, and they don’t agree with my feet.  But I know a lot of people who love their Hoka’s, so I hope they work out for you.



My newer shoes + thicker socks keep giving me an arch & a tie blister. What worked for you? I went back to the thin socks, but they will not be warm enough come January.



FFigawi said:


> My favorite part of Thanksgiving day is the whole house filling up with the aromas of a turkey roasting in the oven. And watching the Lions lose.    We won't have any of the roasting turkey smells this year, though. We're heading to V&A for dinner tomorrow night.
> 
> @LSUlakes can you please add me to the list of people racing this weekend? I'm signed up for the Space Coast half on Sunday, which I seem likely to attempt on no run training for months. Let's hope the local residents are passing out lots of beer along the way.


No problem, they still lost without you. We worry that someone will have a heart attack when they do win!


----------



## MissLiss279

TheHamm said:


> My newer shoes + thicker socks keep giving me an arch & a tie blister. What worked for you? I went back to the thin socks, but they will not be warm enough come January.



So for me, I went to a different shoe to get rid of the arch blister. 
But normally, since I have and still somewhat struggle with toe blisters, I use 2Toms Sport Shield roll-on on my toes, as well as that arch area (just in case), I also wear my Injinji toe socks which are usually on the thinner side.


----------



## QueenFernando

Well that didn't go as planned....

DH and I were going to run the Hot to Trot 10k on Thanksgiving morning.  On Sunday my DD (13) decided she wanted to do the 5k.  The course was 1 lap on the course for the 5k and 2 laps for the 10k, so perfect!   I was happy for her to want to do it too.  Then DS (10) want to run too.  Yay!  I've been trying to encourage them to run without being pushy.  Well.  DS got about .25 mi into it and was tired.  I tried to be encouraging but pretty much had to drag him through the course.  Ugh!  Sometimes his attitude is so bad!  Kids!  
Our 5k split was 55 min.  Sigh.  I had felt so strong this week and was sure I could PR.  And I was so frustrated dropping them off at the end of the 5k.  (I want to do 5ks as a family so bad!)  
DH and I pushed it and ended up finishing the 10k at about 1:34 (don't have official results because they quit at 1:30).  That's about what I did a couple of weeks ago without kids, so I'm happy with out makeup speed in the second half.  So, with the performance and endorphin high I was able to ditch my frustration about DS's attitude and have a great Thanksgiving.   And my DD loved it and wants to do more 5ks and a 10k.  So, YAY!

Overall, it was a successful exercise in coping when things don't go as planned.


----------



## apdebord

*Tidewater Striders Turkey Trot 10K
*
This was my first ever turkey trot, but the 41st running of this event.  It’s put on by a local run group. They do a lot of local events and normally do a great job. DH picked up our bibs and shirts Wednesday after work.  

This race is around a local park called Mt. Trashmore. It is made out of trash, hence the name. It’s also the only place in our area where we can get some climbing in (besides bridges). Anyway, I had 8 miles scheduled for the day. I decided to do a warmup mile at an extremely easy pace. My left Achilles has been bothering me since my run on Monday, but it felt good during this mile. 

It was about 40° at race start, but ended up getting colder as our high for the day was overnight. Luckily Saturday will be close to 70°! We started just after 9. I normally do intervals, but I wanted to run for as long as I could and see what happened.  The first 5K+ is through a neighborhood. I actually was shocked by the lack of crowd support through there. The people that were out were great though! I ran the first 2 miles straight with a sub 10 min pace. But I had to take a break to take off my gloves and ear band. This is when my Achilles started to cramp. Ugh. I realized running actually felt better than walking, and heel striking felt pretty good. I did take some additional walk breaks just to catch my breath; I’m not acclimated to this weather yet! The last few miles are through the park and we finish at the start line. I ended up with a new PR of 1:05:12, beating my previous time by 4:27. I’m not working on speed at all, so it’s nice to see that just adding additional miles and sticking to my marathon plan is paying off. I still felt like I kept a conservative pace and didn’t push too hard, so I’m hoping a sub-60 will be in my future soon enough. 

There was nothing special at the finish line and we forgot to take pics after, just a selfie before the race. I finished my .8 back to the car and got home to clean up and cook.  It was a great day and hopefully this race will be one of our traditions!


----------



## garneska

I had said earlier that definitely the first time I do something it terrifies me.  I am here to confirm it true again.  I drove our RV for the first time on the highway on our last trip to Disney in April (yup ran dark side) I needed to try and drive it, I was terrified. Well today was time number 2 again on our way to Disney. At first I was not going to do it because it’s scary and honestly I hate driving. I don’t even like to drive my car.  However I knew I had to drive that bus. I did it. It was not far only 30 miles from one rest area to another but I did it.  Yes I told DH I want an I did it shirt with Mickey driving an RV.  It was still scary but much less than April.  Not sure I will back that thing into a campsite but I can drive it on the highway and even practiced some turns in the rest area.


----------



## TCB in FLA

@LSUlakes - please add TCBinFLA, 12/1/18, One Epic Run, Spartanburg SC, goal 24+ miles
This is a 24-hour trail 5k-loop run. I’m using it as a Dopey training run, plus am going to be providing support for my friend who is hoping to run 38 miles for her 38th birthday. I’ve never run an event like this, so no expectations other than getting my miles in.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@SarahDisney I know it was a few days ago but thought I would respond to the Hoka Shoes question.  I have run in the Hoka Speedgoat 2’s for trail races and absolutely love them.  Great shoe for traction, feel and comfort.  I then tried the Hoka Clifton 4’s...  This is just my opinion and I have no proof.  The Clifton’s always felt a bit off for me.  The date I attribute to my injury was a scheduled 20 miler and I wore my semi-new Cliftons.  They had about 60 miles on them at point.  Anyway, I ended up with a Paroneal Tendon injury that led to surgery and this long recovery.  As I have been cleared for exercise and am walking I have been trying various shoes.  I donated all my older shoes and started with all new shoes - I figured why take any chances.  So I have been back in Ghosts & Cascadias by Brooks and Speedgoats & Cliftons by Hoka.  The only shoes I have felt pain at the injury sight have been the Cliftons.  I am not running in them anymore.

Speaking of running - I am still walking...  I have two more weeks before I will be ready to run.  But right now I am walking 2-3 miles every other day at around a 15 minute mile pace.  I want to run, but honestly it has been so long that this is enough for the moment.  Happy to be getting out and moving!



Keels said:


> Kinda different Thanksgiving for me. I have a half tomorrow morning, then I’ll probably take a nap and will spend the rest of the afternoon/evening at Champions Square and the Superdome for Falcons-Saints!


. I am so jealous!  As a life long Saints fan I am sad to report I have never seen a game in the Superdome.  Hope you enjoyed your Saintsgiving!


----------



## Jules76126

Congrats to all who ran Turkey Trots on Thursday. @LSUlakes please take mine off the list. It was canceled on Thursday. When we woke up the temp was 13* with a real feel of -7 so they decide for the safety of all to cancel. The roads were also wicked icy so probably better than did. There is always next year.


----------



## JBinORL

RunDisney keeps tweeting/Facebooking/Instagramming a photo of me, my wife, my mom and my sister dressed up at Wine and Dine with Minnie, so I'm pretty much famous now, AMA


----------



## SheHulk

JBinORL said:


> RunDisney keeps tweeting/Facebooking/Instagramming a photo of me, my wife, my mom and my sister dressed up at Wine and Dine with Minnie, so I'm pretty much famous now, AMA


Is it the chef outfits?


----------



## cavepig

JBinORL said:


> RunDisney keeps tweeting/Facebooking/Instagramming a photo of me, my wife, my mom and my sister dressed up at Wine and Dine with Minnie, so I'm pretty much famous now, AMA


That's cool!


----------



## Keels

Baloo in MI said:


> . I am so jealous! As a life long Saints fan I am sad to report I have never seen a game in the Superdome. Hope you enjoyed your Saintsgiving!



Weird game, but the vibe was awesome as always! 

I've only been a fan since 2013 (I was a Cowboys fan growing up, but I hate Jerry Jones and him bringing back the defensive lineman that got drunk and killed his teammate in a car accident was a deal-breaker and the last straw for me because c'mon now), so obviously I don't have the skins on the wall like you lifers do! I bought into a season-ticket share for this season (my two games were last Sunday against the Eagles and #Saintsgiving) with the hopes that I can get a full-season seat for 2019. It's just such a cool scene that I really hope you get to experience soon!


----------



## Waiting2goback

Baloo in MI said:


> @SarahDisney I know it was a few days ago but thought I would respond to the Hoka Shoes question.  I have run in the Hoka Speedgoat 2’s for trail races and absolutely love them.  Great shoe for traction, feel and comfort.  I then tried the Hoka Clifton 4’s...  This is just my opinion and I have no proof.  The Clifton’s always felt a bit off for me.  The date I attribute to my injury was a scheduled 20 miler and I wore my semi-new Cliftons.  They had about 60 miles on them at point.  Anyway, I ended up with a Paroneal Tendon injury that led to surgery and this long recovery.  As I have been cleared for exercise and am walking I have been trying various shoes.  I donated all my older shoes and started with all new shoes - I figured why take any chances.  So I have been back in Ghosts & Cascadias by Brooks and Speedgoats & Cliftons by Hoka.  The only shoes I have felt pain at the injury sight have been the Cliftons.  I am not running in them anymore.
> 
> Speaking of running - I am still walking...  I have two more weeks before I will be ready to run.  But right now I am walking 2-3 miles every other day at around a 15 minute mile pace.  I want to run, but honestly it has been so long that this is enough for the moment.  Happy to be getting out and moving!
> 
> . I am so jealous!  As a life long Saints fan I am sad to report I have never seen a game in the Superdome.  Hope you enjoyed your Saintsgiving!



Just curious, do you plan to go back to trail running after this injury?


----------



## Baloo in MI

Yes.  I mean at first I just need to be able to run at all, but I do plan to step back into trail and ultra races.  For one I am cheap and I have three races deferred from last year that I need to run next year or lose the money!    I know that I will have to account for a surgically repaired ankle moving forward but I have always felt much better running on trail than on the street.  I am going to hold to my goal of finishing the Woodstock 100 in September.

It is a lot to think about right now so I am just focused on continuing to walk, slip in a few seconds of jogging here and there.  In December I will start on the track with 100 meter stretches that I plan to then expand to 200’s then 300’s, 400’s and so on until I can run a mile then I will move to the streets and trails near my house.  By spring I hope to be back at Pato (pretty tough trail in a state park not to far from my house and the location of Woodstock 100).

How does your ankle handle running now, any tricks or tips for management?  For me the big thing now is swelling, but not much pain.  It continues to get stronger but still a long ways to go.


----------



## Slogger

DopeyBadger said:


> Congrats!  Solid day as you crushed your goal time.  Hold on to that feeling of when everything feels good.  It's one of those rare unicorn runs where the peak aligns with race day perfectly and it feels like you can do no wrong.  I've got a few more tricks up my sleeves versus back then when I wrote that last plan.  So let me know if you're looking for something new and exciting.  Always trying to stay on top of my game.




Thanks Billy.   You are spot on with the "rare unicorn" run assessment.   It's a great feeling!   

I appreciate the offer to continue to help me with my progress, I will be in touch soon.


----------



## PrincessMickey

As usual I am so far behind over here. 

I did catch up a little this last week so mondays attqotd: 40’s just a long sleeve and long pants. 30’s I’ll add a vest or jacket and ear warmers. Low 30’s and below I’ll wear fleece lined everything. My favorite cold weather gear I bought last year on clearance is a smartwool down and fleece lined skirt, no more cold butt, I’ve even worn it other times when I know I’ll be outside for a long time. 

Tuesday attqotd: chip time, it’s more official. 

Wednesday attqotd: my favorite part is the food and family and just relaxing for the day. 

I ran the Mesa turkey trot 10K on Thursday. I had not added it to the list though. I had a 4 mile scheduled Thursday and 6 mile for Friday so I switched the days, I had a lot on the schedule Friday so it worked better. This was only a training run but I still went out faster then planned. I had scheduled 3 miles easy with :30/:30 interval and 3 miles continuous. The first 3 I did more of a 1:30/:30 interval and still did continuous the last 3. I must say running at a lower altitude was so much easier and I struggled the whole week to run slower. The weather was also perfect in the upper 50’s and low 60’s. Even as  a slightly faster than should be training run and adding in the lower elevation I managed a PR by almost 5 minutes with a finish time of 1:16:41!!!! I should train more at home and travel more for races!


----------



## JulieODC

Happy cyber Monday all! 

2 quick race reports...

Last Sunday was a local 4 mile turkey trot - it was the 32nd year, with about 700 runners. Weather was good - in the 40s - and I went with some of my local running group. First race back after Lyme. Finished in 39:03 - the entire last mile was uphill, so I was thrilled with my time overall!

Thanksgiving day I did a 5k turkey trot with my husband near his parents home in Vermont. Weather was 1 degree at the start, felt like -15. Road was icey and slushy - but about 80 runners showed up! My husband isn’t a runner - but he was a total trooper, and we finished in 32:02.


----------



## AntimonyER

Good Morning! Finally back to work after a crazy but fun thanksgiving week. A summary: 5k on the 17th, then two kids soccer games, then drove to orlando, caught the Mannheim Steamroller concert at Universal that night, then three days of universal (our first time) Sunday-Tuesday. Wednesday was prep day because we hosted thanksgiving for my wife's family, 26 people. Then wife left for her annual 24 hours of shopping with her mom and sister, while I put up christmas decorations friday, saturday changed the shocks on my car, and finally took a rest day yesterday.

Back to the 5(ish?)k. It was the 11th annual Statesboro Turkey Trot. Since it is a local race for me, it was nice having a good number of friends running (including my DW!). And it provided for multiple data points. The biggest takeaway? It was short. like WAY SHORT. my gps showed 2.95 miles, and two of my friends had the same. So as much as I would LIKE to say my new 5k PR is 19:43.4, I just can't count it. However, adjusting for distance, and the pace I was maintaining the last mile of the race, I was seriously flirting with 21 minutes. Which would have beat my previous PR from March this year by 3 minutes! I ran the first two miles at a 6:30! pace, before finishing the final .95 at 7ish. And while I can't count the time, I can count the finishing position, and finished 8th overall out of 257, and grabbed 2nd in my age group.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Baloo in MI said:


> Yes.  I mean at first I just need to be able to run at all, but I do plan to step back into trail and ultra races.  For one I am cheap and I have three races deferred from last year that I need to run next year or lose the money!    I know that I will have to account for a surgically repaired ankle moving forward but I have always felt much better running on trail than on the street.  I am going to hold to my goal of finishing the Woodstock 100 in September.
> 
> It is a lot to think about right now so I am just focused on continuing to walk, slip in a few seconds of jogging here and there.  In December I will start on the track with 100 meter stretches that I plan to then expand to 200’s then 300’s, 400’s and so on until I can run a mile then I will move to the streets and trails near my house.  By spring I hope to be back at Pato (pretty tough trail in a state park not to far from my house and the location of Woodstock 100).
> 
> How does your ankle handle running now, any tricks or tips for management?  For me the big thing now is swelling, but not much pain.  It continues to get stronger but still a long ways to go.



You are braver than me.  I am so worried about twisting my ankles that I would be afraid to do trail runs.  

Have you discussed the 100 mile race with your doctor?  My doctor told me I shouldn't be running anything more than a 10k anymore.  Of course I have run a full and a 1/2 since but a 100 mile race may be tough.  He told me the muscles start to get tired after 6 miles or so and then your tendons and ligaments start to play more of a role.  And with the tendon being repaired it can't handle the higher mileage. I figure if I train right and get everything really strong then I can handle the 1/2 and occasional full.  My ankle doesn't hurt any more after those distances so far.  

Here is what I would tell you.  You didn't use the leg for a couple of months.  You lost a lot of muscle.  I have a picture of my two legs after I had my cast taken off, which was only three weeks.  You see a significant loss of muscle.  It took about 6 months of running to build it back up.  I personally wouldn't recommend a 100 mile race in September.  I don't think it is enough time to build your strength in that leg.  Because you need to strengthen the tendons and ligaments as well and those take even longer than muscle.  It took me probably a full year before my leg was back to normal.  Think about it this way.  When an athlete has Tommy John or ACL injuries you always hear that it takes them a season or two before they are back to normal. While they may be performing at a higher level than us, you are running marathons and ultras.  That's no joke.  And they have a team of trainers and PT to get them back as soon as possible.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## JBinORL

SheHulk said:


> Is it the chef outfits?



Yup!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *A fellow poster suggested todays question, so thank you for the idea! Lets discuss running a race with a pace group. What are the pros and cons of running with a pace group? 

ATTQOTD: I have run a few races with a pace group and have had positive experiences with them. Each time I have done so It was nice to just follow the group and not worry much about pace, which is a positive. The negative could be your pacer has a bad day and cant keep the pace for whatever reason, then you are on your own. Overall I think its a good idea to run with a group if they are running at your goal pace, but dont put 100% trust in them. Most of them can run the pace group fairly easily. What I mean is if they are running a 8:30 pace, their race pace is probably closer to 7:00 - 7:30 range. The 3:05:00 marathon pace group would typically have a person that can run 2:50:00 ish. Some pace groups travel from race to race and have a web page where you can read about each pacer and what they have done so far. Some races have less formal pacers and it can be hit or miss for them.


----------



## Sanchez

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A fellow poster suggested todays question, so thank you for the idea! Lets discuss running a race with a pace group. What are the pros and cons of running with a pace group?



I have never run with a pace group as the pacers are tasked with running an even pace. I don't plan races that way. Also, with GPS technology it is fairly easy to manage pace on your own.

I assume the benefit is that you are with like-kind runners which can offer motivation, wind protection and general camaraderie.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A fellow poster suggested todays question, so thank you for the idea! Lets discuss running a race with a pace group. What are the pros and cons of running with a pace group?


ATTQOTD: I've never intentionally run with a pace group. First, because, like @Sanchez, I do not run even splits - by design and by what comes naturally, I almost always run the first half of a race slower than the second half. Second, because I really hate being part of a big ol' group.

That said, I wind up "stuck" in or behind pace groups often at WDW races. The gigantic con for me is that they're usually huge groups taking up the entire width of the course, and they're never doing the same intervals and/or speeds that I'm running. I've learned that my best bet is to pull over for a pic, to shed layers, to sit on a guardrail, whatever to let the group pass sufficiently and then go back to my own routine. It's worth the few seconds of down time to get away from them! (To be clear, I'm not annoyed with the runners in the pace group, nor the pacers - it is what it is and it's my job to find a way to manage my own experience!)


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A fellow poster suggested todays question, so thank you for the idea! Lets discuss running a race with a pace group. What are the pros and cons of running with a pace group?


ATTQOTD: I have never run with a pace group. I don't think I ever will. I would rather just go with my own pace.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: The only time I ran with a pace group was at the Little Rock Marathon where I was trying to PR. They were 5 minutes ahead of (their supposed) pace and I managed to pass them and got my PR. They were doing intervals but different than mine so I would pass them, then they would catch up to me. We played leap frog for miles, then around mile 22 I left them behind.  They worked for me that day, but in general the different intervals, plus how fast or how slow I walk or run as compared to them is never the same.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I have never ran with a pace group, but I would consider it if I was looking to PR and wanted to make sure it happened. But MAN can those pace groups at runDisney events get annoying with their intervals and the crowds of people who follow them. Passing large pass groups is the pits.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A fellow poster suggested todays question, so thank you for the idea! Lets discuss running a race with a pace group. What are the pros and cons of running with a pace group?



I've run with a pace group before and think they're great as long as the pacers are competent. When I ran with one at the Houston marathon 10 years ago, the pacer (4 hours) ran 938 the first mile due to the crowded course and tried to make up for it with an 838 in mile 2. We let him go, saw him get further and further ahead, and ended up passing him at mile 19-ish when he stopped. We finished in 4:01, he finished in 4:17. Needless to say, Houston has upped the quality of their pacers since then. A friend of mine paces the 4:15 group and has come in between 4:14:45 and 4:14:57 every time. We ran with the 11-hour bus (it's what the South Africans call the Comrades pace groups because they're huge) for a while at Comrades too but passed them 10k from the finish so we could get our finishing pictures without 500-1000 people in them.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I have never actually run with a pace group, but I use them for motivation. For example, I will start out ahead of a certain pace group and do my best to keep them behind me, or more often, I will start out behind a group, keep them in my sights and then try to pass late in the race.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Nope, I have never ran with a pace group, but it is nice to see them as long as they aren't too big.  At Richmond there was one that I kept going back and forth with but the guy leading it is local to me and I really despise him...and I'm pretty sure the feeling is mutual.  The pace group surrounded me and he was bad mouthing interval runners and runDisney, so now I dislike him even more.  So, I took off and lost them.  Funny thing is, I was doing intervals and they ran the whole thing.


----------



## Slogger

Happy belated Thanksgiving everyone.   We were visiting family and out of touch for a few days.   Hope everyone had a safe and enjoyable weekend.

ATTQOTD:  I have embraced pacers/pace groups for longer runs.   My first positive experience was at Dopey 2015 for the marathon, I was so tired from early wake ups and hitting the parks each day, it was nice to have someone else do the (mental) work on that day.   I just ran with pace group in Philly and they were a big help keeping me on track after GPS malfunctioned due to the large city buildings.   Stuck with them until mile 8 before moving ahead.

It's been said before but always a good idea to talk to the pace group leader before the race to find out what their race day strategy will be.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
I have started a couple races with pace groups, but I always tend to leave them behind. I dislike water stops with pace groups. This is probably a function of the race size and water stop size. For my ‘A’ half marathon race, I was running with the 2 hr pace group until the first water stop. There were too many people in the group for the water station to handle well, and it felt like we came to a dead stop. I didn’t like that, so I kept going. I do like to take my cup of water, walk a few steps to drink it and then keep going, but coming to a complete stop when I’m trying race for time, I really didn’t like that.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I wouldn't say I ran with them, but I stuck with the 4:15 pacer of my first marathon until mile 19 where I took a porta potty break. I keep going back and forth on if I want to run with the 4 hour pacer at my marathon next month or not. I feel like some of them start out way too fast, and knowing the way I am that will make me freak out and get even more anxious about hitting the wall which will then make me hit a wall. LOL. I'm not sure what I will do yet.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A fellow poster suggested todays question, so thank you for the idea! Lets discuss running a race with a pace group. What are the pros and cons of running with a pace group?


During a Disney race a con would be no photo stops. Pro would be getting the finish time you want. I’ve never done it and never would for a Disney race.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A fellow poster suggested todays question, so thank you for the idea! Lets discuss running a race with a pace group. What are the pros and cons of running with a pace group?



I've personally never ran with a pace group but I have kept tabs on them to make sure I was still on track. I don't really enjoy running in a large pack so that's my main deterrent. They're also usually just volunteers so their pacing ability can vary widely. 

My husband was just asking me why pacers were still a thing last weekend. His argument: most people run with GPS nowadays and can pace themselves. However, I can still see how they'd be beneficial in a race where GPS isn't reliable or you really wanted some extra support.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attqotd: No because I hate people and those crowds are too large along with the fact they annoyed me with this pushy corral behavior too many times


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:
I've used pacers 3 different times and each time they served a purpose for me.  I've been lucky enough to have very good pacers.

In late 2016, I ran a half marathon (Bowling Green, KY) 4 weeks after the Chicago marathon.  I didn't really have a goal and wasn't sure how I'd do.  I chose to try a pacer for the first time because a) I was curious if I'd like it and b) because I really had no specific goal and this seemed like a good time to try.  I stayed with the pacer to about halfway and realized I was more race ready than I thought so I picked up the pace a bit.  Had a very good and relaxed race... almost PR'd without trying.
In late 2017, I ran a full marathon (Indy) 4 weeks after running a rough Chicago marathon.  I signed up for this race at the last minute as a bit of redemption from Chicago.  My goal was to try and break 4 hours... so decided I'd run with the 4 hour pace group.  Ironically the pacer was the same guy as I paced with in #1 above.  Very random.  Anyways, I essentially stayed with this group the whole time until maybe the last mile or 2 when I was able to pick up my pace a little more and finish in 3:58:xx.
At Chicago this year I wanted to PR.  Previous PR was 3:49:xx.  Theoretically I trained for a 3:35 this year, but knew everything would have to be perfect to actually race at that level.  Weather was a bit warmer/humid than I like, so knew I probably couldn't get to 3:40 but hopefully could PR.  A friend of mine was in my corral.  I was VERY concerned he was going to talk me into running with him and doing something dumb.  I like to start slow, he likes to gamble a bit.  Anyways, we met in the corral and he mentioned running with the 3:45 group and I figured that might be a nice compromise.  I let the group be a little ahead of me for the first few miles, but I was always near them.  In the middle of the race, I passed them but just enough to allow me to "slow down" some occasionally to mix up my pace.  (Chicago is very flat and I like to mix my pace occasionally just to change things up for my legs).  Anyways, by mile 19-20 I was running WITH the group. It was still a very strong group.  The pacers were fantastic.  They would announce exactly how far ahead of pace we were each mile (e.g., "mile 16, time of x:xx:xx, 24 seconds ahead of pace").  In addition, they often announced the neighborhood and maybe said something about it.  They were also very good about reminding people to hydrate even if they didn't think they "needed it".  At any rate, it was very helpful in the last several miles to have the group.  DJs at mile markers were announcing pace groups, so I feel like we had extra crowd support.  There were 2-3 late miles that I really NEEDED the pacers to keep me rolling.  I barely even remember Michigan Avenue, aside from being hunkered down in that group and noticing another runner really struggling but being encouraged by one of our pacers (she finished under 3:45 and had a wonderful emotional post race moment with the pacer).  With less than 1/2 mile to go I just took off with whatever I had left.  I finished with a PR of 3:44:00 (didn't lean enough to get under, lol).  The race was tough, and I don't think I could've run that time in Chicago without the pacers.  *Oh and my friend (who's actually faster than me) decided he felt good mid-race and sorta took off on his own.  I actually passed him in the last mile (unknown to me) and beat him by more than a minute as he was crashing pretty badly.  Good pacing certainly help me.*


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I used a pace group for 18-20 miles during Rocket City Marathon Last Year. This group was small, maybe 8 people after the first couple of miles. It got me a 38 minute PR and sub-4 for the first time.

I've also latched on to a pace group when I was having a bad day. And one time I let a pace group (of 1 at this point) 'goose' me to a PR. The pacer told me how much of a cushion he had so I knew I needed to beat him by about 30 seconds to get a PR. I'd slow down, he'd catch up, I'd step on the gas (Prius-style @camaker), I'd pull ahead, and we'd repeat it. 

Pros: Leave the pacing to them, allowing you to concentrate on something else (or nothing), strength in numbers, pass time by chatting with other members of the group, wind block on windy days.

Cons: It can get crowded at water stops. You may have an annoying person in the group.

I would definitely use a pace group again, especially when going for a PR and/or a magic number. Most of my pace group experience has been in smaller races, not at Disney. I would be hesitant to use a pace group at a large event due to crowding.


----------



## avondale

ATTQOTD: I've run with pace groups three times and have liked them.  (When I haven't, it's because they haven't been available or I'm too in-between group times.)  I liked being able to chat with other runners in the group, which got my mind off of monitoring my pace constantly.  It's funny that I like that, because for my training runs, I definitely prefer to run alone.  

I agree with what some others have said about talking to the pace group leader ahead of time to find out their pacing strategy and how they'll handle the aid stations.


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD:



jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I have never ran with a pace group, but I would consider it if I was looking to PR and wanted to make sure it happened. But MAN can those pace groups at runDisney events get annoying with their intervals and the crowds of people who follow them. Passing large pass groups is the pits.



This.  I wanted to be with the 3 hour pace group for my first half marathon this past January but wasn't able to get to them in the corral.  When I finally caught up to them coming out of Magic Kingdom I tried to stick with them but the group was way to big for the course and I wasn't comfortable with everything so finally managed to get around them.  Even without them I managed to finish under 3 hours.  

Also, the person who said a lot of it depends on the pacer is spot on.  At the Chicago Hot Chocolate 15k there were "pacers".  DH was with me when we caught up to the woman with the 14:00 sign and I commented to her that either we were really fast or she was slower than pace.  She said we were fast, but about a block later she took off like a firecracker and we didn't see her again until going past the Field Museum when she was running in place, killing time, holding her sign.

I like the theory behind the pace groups, just not sure I'd ever be able to manage being with one.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I think pace groups are a really good thing, but as someone who runs intervals, I don't think they are for me. I like them as a point of reference, but just have never ran with one.


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I think pace groups are a really good thing, but as someone who runs intervals, I don't think they are for me. I like them as a point of reference, but just have never ran with one.


Some races like runDisney have pace groups that run intervals.


----------



## DustyWA

ATTQOTD:  Normally, I use the pace groups as a visual indication of how I'm doing for pace, but I never run with them.  Yesterday was the closest I've ever been to running with them.  I was dragging the last few miles of my marathon and the 3:25 pacers passed me up just before mile 26.  It gave me the motivation to get back up to speed for the last quarter mile instead of coasting.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> Some races like runDisney have pace groups that run intervals.


Right- just not the intervals I run! And I think that trying new intervals on race day would be a really bad idea!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have never run with a pace group in a race but have tried to either catch up to or make sure a certain pace group doesn’t catch me. I am glad that races have them, especially for people who have a certain goal in mind. I echo what a few others have said that it can be rough gettting overtaken or trying to get around pace groups at RunDisney events. I’ve seen what looks like the group taking up the entire road. There have been a few times where I’ve felt like I was being forced into the grass just because the groups were so big and it was the only way to get around them.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Some races like runDisney have pace groups that run intervals.



I was unaware that Disney had official pace groups at all. I'm guessing that info is on the runDisney site?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I was unaware that Disney had official pace groups at all. I'm guessing that info is on the runDisney site?


Disney has always had official pace groups. A few years ago they switched to Galloway pacers.


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> I was unaware that Disney had official pace groups at all. I'm guessing that info is on the runDisney site?


Not sure if the info is on the site, but they used to have official Clif pace groups, but they changed over to Galloway pace groups I think last year?


----------



## GreatLakes

I have never used a pace group myself but a few of my friends pace our local marathon.  I know they take it seriously and go for even splits adjusted for the course profile.

If you normally go out too fast and it costs you later in the race I could see it being beneficial.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Disney has always had official pace groups. A few years ago they switched to Galloway pacers.



So all pace groups now are based on run / walk intervals?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> So all pace groups now are based on run / walk intervals?


At Disney, yes.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis_Yoda said:


> At Disney, yes.



Learn something new everyday. Makes sense to have pacers using the methods per the training material available.


----------



## FFigawi

GollyGadget said:


> My husband was just asking me why pacers were still a thing last weekend. His argument: most people run with GPS nowadays and can pace themselves. However, I can still see how they'd be beneficial in a race where GPS isn't reliable or you really wanted some extra support.



Most people run with GPS, yes, but I don't think most people know how to pace themselves effectively. From choosing a pace without considering the extra time needed for not running perfect tangents to being unsure of negative vs even splits to trying to run completely blind to not wanting the pressure of having to monitor their pace, there are plenty of reasons people don't pace well and need pace groups. They're not for everyone, of course, but they are very useful and valuable.


----------



## Wendy98

Miranda said:


> Not sure if the info is on the site, but they used to have official Clif pace groups, but they changed over to Galloway pace groups I think last year?


I think 2016 was the last year Clifbar paced WDW.  I know someone who paces for Clifbar and sadly, this is the last year for the existence of the Clifbar pace team.

I have never ran with a pace team on purpose.  In some of my early marathons, I have crossed paths with a pace group and stayed with them, until one of us moved on (or I fell back!).  I think a pace group is incredibly valuable if you are trying to reach a certain time.  It isn't for me though--I prefer the solitude.

In Chicago this year, I knew I was ahead of the 3 hour group.  I can't remember the exact point, but they caught up to me somewhere after the 1/2 way point.  OMG, that group was huge.  Like hundreds of people in it.  I know I slowed down (more than I already had) so they would get away from me.  It was like the beginning of a race with elbows and wall to wall people.

Locally, at The Flying Pig, the pace groups are much smaller and much more intimate.  Some of the faster paces end up with only the pacer left because everyone else fell off.  They also have a pacer for the half marathon running the same as the full but they separate around the 9 mile mark.

I have been pace group leader for marathon training groups through Fleet Feet.  I look at my watch NONSTOP.  Once I was pacing the 9-9:30 group and our first mile was so slow, like 10:30-11.  I kept speeding up to get it down and was wondering why this felt hard.  I guess my watch hadn't found GPS yet so my pace was screwed up.  I looked back and my group was staggered at least 50 feet behind me and no one was talking.  I waited for them and one of them asked if we could slow down a little since we were running a 7:20 something mile.  Yes, I felt like an idiot and learned to always wait for the GPS.


----------



## TCB in FLA

QOTD: I ran with the pace groups up to MK during both the half and full this year. Kept me from going out too fast, plus calmed the nerves. I’m pretty impressed with how spot-on the Disney Galloway pacers are. It helps they run in pairs, have clear guidelines and have to be approved by the Galloway group.

I ran for a while with the 2:15 pacer during a half in Greenville last spring but the group pulled away (I was hoping for a sub-2:20). Ran into him around mile 9, totally confused (I was right on target and ended up passing him). He had gotten off track, couldn’t figure out how get back, sent everyone on their way — but was stuck wearing the pacer shirt and holding the sign.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD race with pace: I often started a race with a pacer, to make sure that I or my DD weren’t going too fast. There is usually a race plan to drop them at some point. I actually never finished a race with the pacer!

Actually, at my last race, the pacer was clear about maintaining a constant effort, not a constant pace i.e slow down slightly on moderate climbs, accelerate on descent (and reminding runners not to block their knees) and get a two minutes buffer for the last big ascent.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: I have used pace groups in the past when I was focused on a specific pace goal.  But I found that I am more of a solo runnner and don’t like to be mixed up in a group of same pace folks and prefer to run by feel.  However, at Detroit a few years back I used a pace group for much of the middle part of the marathon.  With the ways the corrals worked I was not near the pace group and had to work to catch them.  It took several miles, but then I was able to settle into their pace and I held with them until about mile 20 when I sped up a bit.  I PR’d that day so they definitely help. 



Waiting2goback said:


> You are braver than me.  I am so worried about twisting my ankles that I would be afraid to do trail runs. Have you discussed the 100 mile race with your doctor?  My doctor told me I shouldn't be running anything more than a 10k anymore.



Just wanted to say thanks for the feedback.  I am working with a doctor who knows my running history and future goals.  You are right that 100 miles is a lofty goal and may not be attainable this coming fall.  But I am going to try, paying attention to my ankle and how it responds along the way as mileage increases.  Trail races have always been much kinder to me that street races anyway - I run slower, enjoy the moment more and have found the terrain to be more forgiving to my body.  Ironically the fall that led to this injury was on the street and only a few months post a couple of pretty technical trail races.  I am going to go after that 100 my buckle, but to your point, I will let my ankle “lead the way” so to speak.  Happy to hear you are running without pain now.  This injury stuff sucks!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Dis_Yoda said:


> No because I hate people



In theory, I like the idea of people. In practice they’re very scary and tend to expect me to have basic social skills.


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: I haven’t used pacers, but have thought about it.  Mainly because I have a tendency to go out to fast.


----------



## PkbaughAR

ATTQOTD: I actually suggested this question and really appreciate everyone’s answers! I like the idea of keeping a pace group in sight for a visual reference. I always run by myself, so I’m definitely not looking for a chatty neighbor. I’ll also be sure to ask what their pacing strategy is for the race!


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I ran for a little while with the 1:45 pacer in my marathon. I think it was a positive experience, first there was only like 10 people in the group, so wasn't crazy. It was a bit of a stretch pace for me (or so I thought), but in the end it probably kept me from going too hard in the middle miles, which allowed me to finish strong once I decided to pass him after mile 10.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *A fellow poster suggested todays question, so thank you for the idea! Lets discuss running a race with a pace group. What are the pros and cons of running with a pace group?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have run a few races with a pace group and have had positive experiences with them. Each time I have done so It was nice to just follow the group and not worry much about pace, which is a positive. The negative could be your pacer has a bad day and cant keep the pace for whatever reason, then you are on your own. Overall I think its a good idea to run with a group if they are running at your goal pace, but dont put 100% trust in them. Most of them can run the pace group fairly easily. What I mean is if they are running a 8:30 pace, their race pace is probably closer to 7:00 - 7:30 range. The 3:05:00 marathon pace group would typically have a person that can run 2:50:00 ish. Some pace groups travel from race to race and have a web page where you can read about each pacer and what they have done so far. Some races have less formal pacers and it can be hit or miss for them.






michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I have never actually run with a pace group, but I use them for motivation. For example, I will start out ahead of a certain pace group and do my best to keep them behind me, or more often, I will start out behind a group, keep them in my sights and then try to pass late in the race.



I have never run with a pace group.  I have done what @michigandergirl has done and I started behind one and just tried to keep them in front of me with the intention of passing them later.  It was my first marathon and the plan didn't work.  I was doing well until my hamstrings locked up in me and then I was walking and they were quickly out of my sight.  




Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD: I have used pace groups in the past when I was focused on a specific pace goal.  But I found that I am more of a solo runnner and don’t like to be mixed up in a group of same pace folks and prefer to run by feel.  However, at Detroit a few years back I used a pace group for much of the middle part of the marathon.  With the ways the corrals worked I was not near the pace group and had to work to catch them.  It took several miles, but then I was able to settle into their pace and I held with them until about mile 20 when I sped up a bit.  I PR’d that day so they definitely help.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for the feedback.  I am working with a doctor who knows my running history and future goals.  You are right that 100 miles is a lofty goal and may not be attainable this coming fall.  But I am going to try, paying attention to my ankle and how it responds along the way as mileage increases.  Trail races have always been much kinder to me that street races anyway - I run slower, enjoy the moment more and have found the terrain to be more forgiving to my body.  Ironically the fall that led to this injury was on the street and only a few months post a couple of pretty technical trail races.  I am going to go after that 100 my buckle, but to your point, I will let my ankle “lead the way” so to speak.  Happy to hear you are running without pain now.  This injury stuff sucks!



Oh, I do t run pain free.  Nope!  As I have said in the past, I had a lot of trouble that first year after my surgery getting back into things because my ankle hurt so much.  I was sure he did something wrong (and he still may have) because I can feel the tendon the whole time.  It is tight and it burns.  I can feel the burning all the way up my leg.  That's why I finally went back last October and he did another MRI to check it.  What he explained is, the tendon kept slipping out of place and when it did the rubbing on the bone over time is what caused it to wear away.  So he made the groove deeper in the bone and tightened the tendon more so it wouldn't slip out of place knowing I planned to keep running.  So he said it will always hurt because it is tight.  It hurts less the more I run because everything gets stronger but it still hurts.  It's just more annoying than anything.  Not enough to get me to stop.  Like when I run a 1/2 or longer is just feels like a match is on my skin from my ankle to mid calf.    My right ankle needs to be done too but it hurts less than my repaired ankle so I will keep running until it breaks and then get it fixed.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## AFwifelife

(Yesterday’s) QOTD:  I don’t run with them but I do use them as reference points. I do have a Garmin now so I know my actual pacing but it’s nice to settle in between two pacing groups so you know you won’t be engulfed by one of them.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Todays question is based on a current situation I have. This Saturday is the Baton Rouge Beach Half Marathon! The bad news, is this race is no longer an "official" race. What I mean by that, is there is no registration and it's a open course. The reason the race is shut down make me sad and of course Louisiana politics are doing what they do here, which allow the for profit race to kill the little guy here. So anyway, the local running store is having a unofficial running of the race on it's scheduled date. Everyone will start together and the first 100 finishers get a medal. Water stops are also available. My question is, can this event count as a race? No bibs or official timing either. 

ATTQOTD: I want to consider it a race, but will treat it as a training run for the day. Just deciding if I should put it on the list in the OP.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is based on a current situation I have. This Saturday is the Baton Rouge Beach Half Marathon! The bad news, is this race is no longer an "official" race. What I mean by that, is there is no registration and it's a open course. The reason the race is shut down make me sad and of course Louisiana politics are doing what they do here, which allow the for profit race to kill the little guy here. So anyway, the local running store is having a unofficial running of the race on it's scheduled date. Everyone will start together and the first 100 finishers get a medal. Water stops are also available. My question is, can this event count as a race? No bibs or official timing either.


I guess it could count as a race. It's a large group of people running to a specified finish with water stops, and the possibility for medals. I would count that as a race. If there was no water, no chance at medals I would say it's not a race. It depends on how you define a race.


----------



## Chaitali

Sucks about the race no longer being an official race   I would think it still counts as a race if it is an organized event that has people competing against each other to finish first.


----------



## Chaitali

Shoe update... So I've been running in Saucony Guides ever since I began running in 2014.  They worked really well for me.  But for some reason they began to feel tight, especially in the right foot.  I experimented with different ways of lacing and it helped, but the shoe still felt tight across the toes.  So I went back to the running store just to see if I could get the Guides in a wide.  The guy at the store insisted on fitting me again (thankfully) and apparently my feet have kind of changed shape.  I still pronate but my arches are higher than they used to be for some reason.  I tried on a couple different shoes and have ended up switching over to the Brooks Adrenaline.  So far, so good.  They feel a lot better.  So, lesson learned.  Even if you've been wearing the same shoe forever, it makes sense periodically to get re-fitted and see if things are different.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I would still count it. I had this same issue and deliberation a few months ago because I am trying to run 12 half marathons this year. Unfortunately my October half marathon in Seaside, FL was cancelled due to Hurricane Michael. We still went to Seaside, I still ran the same 13.1 mile route of the course as a marathon training run, and I still got my medal so I decided to count it (after some serious debate and asking opinions on here). It stinks that there is no official time and you could never use it for POT or anything, but I'd definitely count it!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is based on a current situation I have. This Saturday is the Baton Rouge Beach Half Marathon! The bad news, is this race is no longer an "official" race. What I mean by that, is there is no registration and it's a open course. The reason the race is shut down make me sad and of course Louisiana politics are doing what they do here, which allow the for profit race to kill the little guy here. So anyway, the local running store is having a unofficial running of the race on it's scheduled date. Everyone will start together and the first 100 finishers get a medal. Water stops are also available. My question is, can this event count as a race? No bibs or official timing either.


ATTQOTD: I think you get to count it as whatever you want! But in terms of something "official", like what would be needed for PoT, for example, IDK - are they timing it?


----------



## LSUlakes

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I think you get to count it as whatever you want! But in terms of something "official", like what would be needed for PoT, for example, IDK - are they timing it?



The store owns a clock, but I am not sure if they are going to bring it out or not. Having one out there could create a liability issue I guess as making it a more official thing, but without permits. The race that is one of the main reasons this race is no longer permitted is the same day, but only a 10k. It also uses some of the same routes. The guys with the $$ got the permits, while the towns oldest marathon for charity did not. Makes me really mad!


----------



## DustyWA

*Seattle Marathon
*
Sunday I finally made good on a decade-long goal of completing a marathon.  I've registered for a few in the past, but I had an ill-conceived training concept that left me chronically injured.  This time around, I followed the Hansons beginner program.  I had an outstanding training cycle that made huge improvements on my endurance and pace.  More importantly, I made it through without getting injured!

The Seattle Marathon is run every year on the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  I've done the half a few times and the elevation profile can be intimidating, but this year introduced a new course.  The old course would take you south toward Seward Park and then the marathon would go east on I-90 toward Mercer Island and back before going over Capitol Hill.  Construction on I-90 to install a light rail system mandated changing the route.  This year they didn't go as far south and put most of the course on the Burke-Gilman Trail (a local rails-to-trails project) with a couple of out-and-backs.  The change resulted in an elevation profile reduction from 1,468 feet to 1,165 feet.

I set out with a goal to finish in a Boston-qualifying 3:20.  I knew this was an aggressive goal, but I had been able to handle the pace during training even in the midst of cumulative fatigue.  The first few miles were a touch slow, but I was confident I'd make it up later and didn't want to use too much energy weaving through the field.  After a few miles I was up to goal marathon pace and somewhere midway between the 3:15 and 3:25 pacers (alas, there were no 3:20 pacers to use as a guide during this race).

My first challenge in the race was concern about monitoring pacing.  I use iSmoothRun on an Apple Watch Series 3 and a Stryd footpod.  Although Stryd advertises that it's more accurate than GPS out of the box and requires no calibration, I've found that it consistently measures my runs shorter than I actually ran - something I noted during the Poulsbo Half Marathon in September and verified the following morning on a local track.  On shorter runs, it wasn't even noticeable.  On my half, it had me 0.35 miles short of what other runners were getting on their watch and 0.45 miles short of a half marathon.  Rather than go through a lot of effort adjusting the footpod in the middle of a training cycle, I just kept training at the same pace and adjusted my expected pace during the marathon by 10s.  Once I hit the I-5 express lanes, my watch lost GPS and gave me a "GPS signal lost, switching to accelerometer" alert.  Wait, does that mean that it didn't connect to the Stryd?  Am I looking at distances from the Stryd or the accelerometer in the watch?  Soon after I passed the mile 2 marker on the side of a portapotty.  The problem was that I should have been at 3 miles.  Did they put the wrong sign up or did they drop this portapotty at the wrong spot?  The same thing happened at mile 4, but by then GPS had returned.  Looking at the data after the race, I'm certain it was using the Stryd for distance the entire time.  In the moment, I knew I was close to my goal pace, but wasn't confident how far off it was.  In the grand scheme of things, it wasn't the end of the world - about a 5 minute difference in the final result.  The problem was that I didn't want an inaccurate idea of my present pace to cost me a BQ.

At mile 5, the mile markers started to match reality and we finally reached the Burke-Gilman Trail, which is relatively flat compared to the rest of the course.  At this point I was slightly behind where I wanted to be, but slowly catching up.  When I hit the first turnaround at mile 11.9, I was on track.  I made a mental note when I hit mile 13.  No official split, but my pace was sufficient that it would have been a PR prior to this training cycle and I was about right where I wanted to be.  Mile 16 put me into unknown territory, as I was now running farther than I ever had in my life and I was doing it at a BQ pace!

My enthusiasm was short-lived.  My pace slipped slightly during miles 17 and 18, but I chalked it up to a slight incline.  By mile 20 it was clear that I just didn't have the endurance to maintain my goal pace.  I spent most of my last 3 miles entirely focused on "keep running".  I KNEW if I stopped to walk I'd never start going again.  There were a couple of bright spots towards the end of the race.  Even exhausted and dealing with the biggest hill in the race (about 200 ft over a mile and a half), I still managed to run the last 4.8 miles at a 8:17 pace.  Plus, I was able to get back to sub-8:00 pace for the last quarter mile when the 3:25 pacers passed me up just shy of mile 26.  It made me feel a bit better about my finish.  In the end, I finished with a 3:24:39 - a mere 5 minutes shy of my (admittedly overoptimistic) goal time.

I didn't make my goal time and the last few miles were painful, but my first marathon was a huge success.  Chronic problems with plantar fasciitis had left me with hardly any training at all for the past few years.  A year ago, my goal was to lose weight and finish a marathon.  It felt good to crush both of those goals!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I would still consider it a race - a race to get a medal. 

*So, is anyone considering Chicago (lottery or guaranteed)??? I have an opportunity to run for a charity that I'm passionate about, so I think I'm in.*


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Congratulations to everyone who ran races over the weekend.  Nice job to all.

ATTQOTD:  I briefly ran with the 3:15 pace group during this year's Dark Side Half.  I wound up catching up to them after photo stops around Hollywood Studios and after my consistent pace kept me in their vicinity, I decided to officially join them to test how I handled running with a pace group.  Since I was considering marathon weekend at the time, I wanted to see how running with a pace group felt because I wanted to have that as an option depending on how the marathon unfolded.  So I chatted with the pace group leader about the marathon distance and asked her about that mostly.  I found it to be a beneficial experience.  I know I could have stayed with them easily for the rest of the race, but a character photo stop distracted me and that was the end of my running with the pace group.  I briefly attempted to see if I could catch up to them, but abandoned that idea due to my knee acting up when I ran faster.  

While I plan on self pacing during the marathon, I may start off with a pace group to make sure that I don't go out too fast.  And I will happily run with a pace group if I find that I need the extra support to make sure I cross the finish line without the assistance of the bus.  



LSUlakes said:


> I was unaware that Disney had official pace groups at all. I'm guessing that info is on the runDisney site?


I'm not sure if it's well advertised on the website.  For those looking to run with a pace group, they'll have the signs with Mickey running and the pace target on it in the corrals.  As they can be larger groups of 15-20 people, you can't really miss them.  



LSUlakes said:


> So anyway, the local running store is having a unofficial running of the race on it's scheduled date. Everyone will start together and the first 100 finishers get a medal. Water stops are also available. My question is, can this event count as a race? No bibs or official timing either.


I say count it.  While it all depends on your definition of a race, it certainly sounds like one and should feel like one.  Too bad that it won't count for proof of time.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: Count it. Especially if you are going to run it as one.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is based on a current situation I have. This Saturday is the Baton Rouge Beach Half Marathon! The bad news, is this race is no longer an "official" race. What I mean by that, is there is no registration and it's a open course. The reason the race is shut down make me sad and of course Louisiana politics are doing what they do here, which allow the for profit race to kill the little guy here. So anyway, the local running store is having a unofficial running of the race on it's scheduled date. Everyone will start together and the first 100 finishers get a medal. Water stops are also available. My question is, can this event count as a race? No bibs or official timing either.


ATTQOTD: I don't see why you wouldn't count it as a race. It obviously won't be official like for a POT but it is still a group of people all running the same distance and finishing at different times. Not much different than any other race.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is based on a current situation I have. This Saturday is the Baton Rouge Beach Half Marathon! The bad news, is this race is no longer an "official" race. What I mean by that, is there is no registration and it's a open course. The reason the race is shut down make me sad and of course Louisiana politics are doing what they do here, which allow the for profit race to kill the little guy here. So anyway, the local running store is having a unofficial running of the race on it's scheduled date. Everyone will start together and the first 100 finishers get a medal. Water stops are also available. My question is, can this event count as a race? No bibs or official timing either.



It likely isn't really a race any longer, just a timed group run, but that is all up to you really.  I'd likely just treat it like a timed group run and not really count it but I don't think it is wrong if you do.


----------



## Waiting2goback

DustyWA said:


> *Seattle Marathon
> *
> Sunday I finally made good on a decade-long goal of completing a marathon.  I've registered for a few in the past, but I had an ill-conceived training concept that left me chronically injured.  This time around, I followed the Hansons beginner program.  I had an outstanding training cycle that made huge improvements on my endurance and pace.  More importantly, I made it through without getting injured!
> 
> The Seattle Marathon is run every year on the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  I've done the half a few times and the elevation profile can be intimidating, but this year introduced a new course.  The old course would take you south toward Seward Park and then the marathon would go east on I-90 toward Mercer Island and back before going over Capitol Hill.  Construction on I-90 to install a light rail system mandated changing the route.  This year they didn't go as far south and put most of the course on the Burke-Gilman Trail (a local rails-to-trails project) with a couple of out-and-backs.  The change resulted in an elevation profile reduction from 1,468 feet to 1,165 feet.
> 
> I set out with a goal to finish in a Boston-qualifying 3:20.  I knew this was an aggressive goal, but I had been able to handle the pace during training even in the midst of cumulative fatigue.  The first few miles were a touch slow, but I was confident I'd make it up later and didn't want to use too much energy weaving through the field.  After a few miles I was up to goal marathon pace and somewhere midway between the 3:15 and 3:25 pacers (alas, there were no 3:20 pacers to use as a guide during this race).
> 
> My first challenge in the race was concern about monitoring pacing.  I use iSmoothRun on an Apple Watch Series 3 and a Stryd footpod.  Although Stryd advertises that it's more accurate than GPS out of the box and requires no calibration, I've found that it consistently measures my runs shorter than I actually ran - something I noted during the Poulsbo Half Marathon in September and verified the following morning on a local track.  On shorter runs, it wasn't even noticeable.  On my half, it had me 0.35 miles short of what other runners were getting on their watch and 0.45 miles short of a half marathon.  Rather than go through a lot of effort adjusting the footpod in the middle of a training cycle, I just kept training at the same pace and adjusted my expected pace during the marathon by 10s.  Once I hit the I-5 express lanes, my watch lost GPS and gave me a "GPS signal lost, switching to accelerometer" alert.  Wait, does that mean that it didn't connect to the Stryd?  Am I looking at distances from the Stryd or the accelerometer in the watch?  Soon after I passed the mile 2 marker on the side of a portapotty.  The problem was that I should have been at 3 miles.  Did they put the wrong sign up or did they drop this portapotty at the wrong spot?  The same thing happened at mile 4, but by then GPS had returned.  Looking at the data after the race, I'm certain it was using the Stryd for distance the entire time.  In the moment, I knew I was close to my goal pace, but wasn't confident how far off it was.  In the grand scheme of things, it wasn't the end of the world - about a 5 minute difference in the final result.  The problem was that I didn't want an inaccurate idea of my present pace to cost me a BQ.
> 
> At mile 5, the mile markers started to match reality and we finally reached the Burke-Gilman Trail, which is relatively flat compared to the rest of the course.  At this point I was slightly behind where I wanted to be, but slowly catching up.  When I hit the first turnaround at mile 11.9, I was on track.  I made a mental note when I hit mile 13.  No official split, but my pace was sufficient that it would have been a PR prior to this training cycle and I was about right where I wanted to be.  Mile 16 put me into unknown territory, as I was now running farther than I ever had in my life and I was doing it at a BQ pace!
> 
> My enthusiasm was short-lived.  My pace slipped slightly during miles 17 and 18, but I chalked it up to a slight incline.  By mile 20 it was clear that I just didn't have the endurance to maintain my goal pace.  I spent most of my last 3 miles entirely focused on "keep running".  I KNEW if I stopped to walk I'd never start going again.  There were a couple of bright spots towards the end of the race.  Even exhausted and dealing with the biggest hill in the race (about 200 ft over a mile and a half), I still managed to run the last 4.8 miles at a 8:17 pace.  Plus, I was able to get back to sub-8:00 pace for the last quarter mile when the 3:25 pacers passed me up just shy of mile 26.  It made me feel a bit better about my finish.  In the end, I finished with a 3:24:39 - a mere 5 minutes shy of my (admittedly overoptimistic) goal time.
> 
> I didn't make my goal time and the last few miles were painful, but my first marathon was a huge success.  Chronic problems with plantar fasciitis had left me with hardly any training at all for the past few years.  A year ago, my goal was to lose weight and finish a marathon.  It felt good to crush both of those goals!



Awesome job and what a great first marathon time and experience!


----------



## jmasgat

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I would still consider it a race - a race to get a medal.
> 
> *So, is anyone considering Chicago (lottery or guaranteed)??? I have an opportunity to run for a charity that I'm passionate about, so I think I'm in.*



I can get in guaranteed...but only 2 days left to decide!


----------



## camaker

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I would still consider it a race - a race to get a medal.
> 
> *So, is anyone considering Chicago (lottery or guaranteed)??? I have an opportunity to run for a charity that I'm passionate about, so I think I'm in.*



I'm still on the fence on Chicago.  I ran it this year and enjoyed the race and would like to do it again.  I'm waiting to hear from the Berlin lottery first, though, before I decide whether to enter the Chicago lottery.  I'd have to say I'm leaning away from it right now, though, just due to the expense...


----------



## Kerry1957

Fantastic Marathon report Dusty!! "Huge success" is an understatement. Having recently finished my first in just under 6 hours, I can't imagine someone running their first under 3:25. Will there be a number 2 where you achieve your BQ finish?


----------



## LSUlakes

DustyWA said:


> *Seattle Marathon
> *
> Sunday I finally made good on a decade-long goal of completing a marathon.  I've registered for a few in the past, but I had an ill-conceived training concept that left me chronically injured.  This time around, I followed the Hansons beginner program.  I had an outstanding training cycle that made huge improvements on my endurance and pace.  More importantly, I made it through without getting injured!
> 
> The Seattle Marathon is run every year on the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  I've done the half a few times and the elevation profile can be intimidating, but this year introduced a new course.  The old course would take you south toward Seward Park and then the marathon would go east on I-90 toward Mercer Island and back before going over Capitol Hill.  Construction on I-90 to install a light rail system mandated changing the route.  This year they didn't go as far south and put most of the course on the Burke-Gilman Trail (a local rails-to-trails project) with a couple of out-and-backs.  The change resulted in an elevation profile reduction from 1,468 feet to 1,165 feet.
> 
> I set out with a goal to finish in a Boston-qualifying 3:20.  I knew this was an aggressive goal, but I had been able to handle the pace during training even in the midst of cumulative fatigue.  The first few miles were a touch slow, but I was confident I'd make it up later and didn't want to use too much energy weaving through the field.  After a few miles I was up to goal marathon pace and somewhere midway between the 3:15 and 3:25 pacers (alas, there were no 3:20 pacers to use as a guide during this race).
> 
> My first challenge in the race was concern about monitoring pacing.  I use iSmoothRun on an Apple Watch Series 3 and a Stryd footpod.  Although Stryd advertises that it's more accurate than GPS out of the box and requires no calibration, I've found that it consistently measures my runs shorter than I actually ran - something I noted during the Poulsbo Half Marathon in September and verified the following morning on a local track.  On shorter runs, it wasn't even noticeable.  On my half, it had me 0.35 miles short of what other runners were getting on their watch and 0.45 miles short of a half marathon.  Rather than go through a lot of effort adjusting the footpod in the middle of a training cycle, I just kept training at the same pace and adjusted my expected pace during the marathon by 10s.  Once I hit the I-5 express lanes, my watch lost GPS and gave me a "GPS signal lost, switching to accelerometer" alert.  Wait, does that mean that it didn't connect to the Stryd?  Am I looking at distances from the Stryd or the accelerometer in the watch?  Soon after I passed the mile 2 marker on the side of a portapotty.  The problem was that I should have been at 3 miles.  Did they put the wrong sign up or did they drop this portapotty at the wrong spot?  The same thing happened at mile 4, but by then GPS had returned.  Looking at the data after the race, I'm certain it was using the Stryd for distance the entire time.  In the moment, I knew I was close to my goal pace, but wasn't confident how far off it was.  In the grand scheme of things, it wasn't the end of the world - about a 5 minute difference in the final result.  The problem was that I didn't want an inaccurate idea of my present pace to cost me a BQ.
> 
> At mile 5, the mile markers started to match reality and we finally reached the Burke-Gilman Trail, which is relatively flat compared to the rest of the course.  At this point I was slightly behind where I wanted to be, but slowly catching up.  When I hit the first turnaround at mile 11.9, I was on track.  I made a mental note when I hit mile 13.  No official split, but my pace was sufficient that it would have been a PR prior to this training cycle and I was about right where I wanted to be.  Mile 16 put me into unknown territory, as I was now running farther than I ever had in my life and I was doing it at a BQ pace!
> 
> My enthusiasm was short-lived.  My pace slipped slightly during miles 17 and 18, but I chalked it up to a slight incline.  By mile 20 it was clear that I just didn't have the endurance to maintain my goal pace.  I spent most of my last 3 miles entirely focused on "keep running".  I KNEW if I stopped to walk I'd never start going again.  There were a couple of bright spots towards the end of the race.  Even exhausted and dealing with the biggest hill in the race (about 200 ft over a mile and a half), I still managed to run the last 4.8 miles at a 8:17 pace.  Plus, I was able to get back to sub-8:00 pace for the last quarter mile when the 3:25 pacers passed me up just shy of mile 26.  It made me feel a bit better about my finish.  In the end, I finished with a 3:24:39 - a mere 5 minutes shy of my (admittedly overoptimistic) goal time.
> 
> I didn't make my goal time and the last few miles were painful, but my first marathon was a huge success.  Chronic problems with plantar fasciitis had left me with hardly any training at all for the past few years.  A year ago, my goal was to lose weight and finish a marathon.  It felt good to crush both of those goals!



Thats a great first marathon and something to be really excited about. Congrats!!!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is based on a current situation I have. This Saturday is the Baton Rouge Beach Half Marathon! The bad news, is this race is no longer an "official" race. What I mean by that, is there is no registration and it's a open course. The reason the race is shut down make me sad and of course Louisiana politics are doing what they do here, which allow the for profit race to kill the little guy here. So anyway, the local running store is having a unofficial running of the race on it's scheduled date. Everyone will start together and the first 100 finishers get a medal. Water stops are also available. My question is, can this event count as a race? No bibs or official timing either.



I know I'm in the minority, but I wouldn't call it a race. There's no official timing at all, not even popsicle sticks. I'd view it as a (large) group training run.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FFigawi said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but I wouldn't call it a race.



Agree. My rule is a race equals eligible as POT, meaning it doesn't have to be chip timed or a USATF certified course, but it does have to publish results.


----------



## Waiting2goback

This might be a repeat but this is where I am with being refocused on losing some weight.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *At what point in training do you feel like you are prepared for a race? Is it covering a distance, pace, MPW, ect?

ATTQOTD: This answer varies depending on distance and time goals. Since there are so many options I will focus my answer towards my marathon in January. Since I have been a slacker and just recently getting things moving the last few weeks, the long runs build confidence. Last weekend I covered 18 miles. Now it was not a great run, but my attitude was to just get the miles in and not worry about pace or and walk breaks. My goal was simply to cover the distance. That was a big confidence booster for me. This week is only 13 miles and my goal is to keep the pace under 10 min/mi. The two weekends after that I have back to back 20 milers. My goal for the first one is to complete it, much in the same way as the 18 miler. That second one, my goal is also to complete it, but with fewer walk breaks. If the two 20 milers go well I will have a much better feeling about the marathon and my ability to complete it and still be able to function afterwards.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: when I cross the finish line. 
I'm high anxiety all the time. I feel more confident when I get close to the race mileage in training but I never feel fully ready. For anything ever, really.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point in training do you feel like you are prepared for a race? Is it covering a distance, pace, MPW, ect?


I think probably distacne. If I reach a certain distance I feel good to go.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-maintaining pace and effort for the entire run and feeling like I've still got something left in the tank.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point in training do you feel like you are prepared for a race? Is it covering a distance, pace, MPW, ect?



ATTQOTD:  I'm always nervous before a race, regardless of distance or pace goals that I have for it, so this is a difficult question to answer from an emotional standpoint, especially for the marathon distance.  From an intellectual standpoint, I know that I'm well-prepared for a half marathon when I get to a 10 mile long run in training.  Confidence in my ability to maintain pace varies based on how successful pacing during training has been and what the environmental conditions turn out to be on race day.  For marathons, it's a bit different.  I ran my first marathon on very little training due to injury (10-12 mile long run max), so completing that has given me a lot of confidence that I can complete the marathon if training has gone reasonably well.  Since I have used @DopeyBadger plans for all but one of my marathons, my confidence in hitting marathon pacing goals is tied to how well I've been able to meet the pace goals that he has set during training.


----------



## PkbaughAR

ATTQOTD:I think it depends on my goals for the race. If I’m racing for a specific time, then my pacing during training becomes as important as distance. Otherwise, covering the distance makes me believe I can at least finish the race!


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: When I have a long run where I completely hit the wall before I'm done with it.  It may sound strange, but I've found in almost every training cycle that somewhere in the 16-20 mile long run range, I have one where the wheels just completely fall off.  The first couple of times this happened, it really made me worried.  But I've eventually come to the realization that it is an indicator that I've pushed, found my current limits, and am now going beyond them.


----------



## Kerry1957

Race vs run is not an issue for me. I'm slow enough and laid back enough to call everything a run, even when going all out for a PR. I also run trail events where the distance is approximate so chiptime/watch time and short/long is not really much of a consideration.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Race Report: So training was going well until October. Between some foot pain (took too long to replace my shoes), vacation, and a never-ending cold I ended up barely doing anything all month. November went a little better, but it became obvious that a 10k wasn't a good idea so about a week before the race so I switched to the 5k and planned on just making it a fun easy run.
With no pressure or plan I was the most calm I have ever been leading up to and during the race. I literally started as far back as I could which meant I walked the first little bit. After that I ran until I felt like walking and then when I felt like it would run again. I just did that on repeat until about halfway. At that point I realized I'd been keeping on pace with a woman doing intervals so I decided to do her intervals. I figured I'd let her know I was using her as my pacer and we ended up talking the rest of the race. I was kinda shocked that I could actually run and talk. Running felt easy and just a bit slow so I figured we were pretty slow but I was amazed at mile 3 when I looked at my watch to see I was going to PR!
Space Coast Turkey Trot 5k 47:44 PR of over 3 minutes! My last 5k PR was just the beginning of September!
Up next I've somehow managed to sign up for one race at each rundisney weekend next year except wine and dine which I'm probably going to sign up for when registration opens so I can say I did them all!


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point in training do you feel like you are prepared for a race? Is it covering a distance, pace, MPW, ect?


After I finish the race.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: I'd say a bit of pace and distance combined. When I've had a run that is over half of the distance of the race that I can maintain a good pace and finish feeling like I could keep going at that pace, I tend to be as confident as I get. Although considering I've had several races where something happened just days before to keep me from being 100% healthy, I always tend to be nervous until the race starts.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point in training do you feel like you are prepared for a race? Is it covering a distance, pace, MPW, ect?


ATTQOTD: I think probably after my last long run, whatever distance that winds up being. If I'm racing for time, that's as close as I'll get to knowing if my intended pace will work, and if I'm racing just to have fun and finish, that's the point at which I feel confident it can happen.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point in training do you feel like you are prepared for a race? Is it covering a distance, pace, MPW, ect?



When I have the "it" feeling.  It comes at the end of the training plan where you have that sudden feeling of being invincible.  It usually only happens once or twice and the hope is that it shows up on race day as well.  "It" can also be referred to as the feeling of peaking.  It usually comes in 2-3 week windows (i.e. it occurs on one day and then not again for another 2-3 weeks).  If I could bottle that feeling up and ran that way all the time it would be glorious!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point in training do you feel like you are prepared for a race? Is it covering a distance, pace, MPW, etc?


ATTQOTD: I have 2 voices going back and forth in my head. The first voice says I am never prepared until the race is over especially considering the “unexpected” you may have to deal with during the race or leading up to the race (injury, sickness, etc). And now training for my first marathon: Did I train correctly? Will it go how I think it will go? The second voice keeps telling me I am in great shape and have been running for years. In the case of my first marathon, I have followed the plan and just completed 18 miles without really sweating too hard. That voice is already saying “you got this!!”


----------



## PrincessV

Question: anyone else have a car key that's fob and key, all in one - where the key part folds into/out of the fob like a switchblade? If so, have you been able to have a key made that's _just_ the key part? I love my new car, but HATE the all-in-one key/fob! It's big and bulky and heavy, and I'm sick of stuffing it into a Ziploc and then taking up a bunch of room in a pocket while running. I have a keyed lock on my passenger door, so I don't have to use the fob - I just want to use a regular key to lock it and go!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point in training do you feel like you are prepared for a race? Is it covering a distance, pace, MPW, ect?



If I get 90% or more of the planned runs and workouts in, I'll feel totally prepared regardless of how those workouts went. However, I typically hit a point during one of the specific runs (long, speed, or tempo) where everything just clicks. When that happens I start to get excited about the race, and begin thinking about how I'm going to attack it.

Side note... I gotta start setting time aside each day to check in with the thread! It is so hard to keep up when life intrudes.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point in training do you feel like you are prepared for a race? Is it covering a distance, pace, MPW, ect?



Interesting question. My prepared level varies greatly. Most races I feel prepared enough to complete the distance regardless how my training went. I just might need to slow it down a bit. 

Prepared to meet a time goal is a whole different animal though. For those, I never feel prepared until I'm mid race and on target, even then it can be questionable.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I think typically when I’m 75% of the way through the plan, I’m like “yeah, I can do this” but I still have anxiety until the race is over. Tomorrow I’m running 17 miles, so I’m hoping I feel ready after that. Maybe because I know it’s just 9 more miles for a marathon, but 17 just seems like a pivotal moment for me with my first marathon. 



PrincessV said:


> Question: anyone else have a car key that's fob and key, all in one - where the key part folds into/out of the fob like a switchblade? If so, have you been able to have a key made that's _just_ the key part? I love my new car, but HATE the all-in-one key/fob! It's big and bulky and heavy, and I'm sick of stuffing it into a Ziploc and then taking up a bunch of room in a pocket while running. I have a keyed lock on my passenger door, so I don't have to use the fob - I just want to use a regular key to lock it and go!



I’m no help but I feel your pain. It’s SO ANNOYING. My previous cars both had the valet key or the option to pop the key out of the fob. But not this one. Do you ever run with a vest or handheld? There’s one zippered pocket on my vest that works, and on my handheld I put it in the pocket on the front of the bottle...but then I have nowhere for nutrition unless I use a belt.


----------



## roxymama

So far behind after the holiday week!!! 
ATTQOTD: I usually have a very very very good long run towards the end of my training plan and/or a tempo type run that feels easier than it should.  I also can pencil in at least one or two total garbage runs thereafter.  But now that I know they are coming I just tell myself it's a good sign.  At this point I know I'll finish any race I start, but the that one or two insanely good runs that tell me I'm ready.


----------



## Smilelea

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point in training do you feel like you are prepared for a race? Is it covering a distance, pace, MPW, ect?



ATTQOTD: I'm going with meeting most if not all of my goals with training runs (which I have done up until mid-November) as well as covering the distance. This very thing is what is killing me right now. No running due to shin splints and then short easy runs after 2 weeks is not what is on my original training plan. I most likely will not hit my longest run in my plan before the half and I'm starting to freak out. 



camaker said:


> I ran my first marathon on very little training due to injury (10-12 mile long run max), so completing that has given me a lot of confidence that I can complete the marathon if training has gone reasonably well.



This gives me some hope for the half in January.


----------



## PrincessV

apdebord said:


> I’m no help but I feel your pain. It’s SO ANNOYING. My previous cars both had the valet key or the option to pop the key out of the fob. But not this one. Do you ever run with a vest or handheld? There’s one zippered pocket on my vest that works, and on my handheld I put it in the pocket on the front of the bottle...but then I have nowhere for nutrition unless I use a belt.


It's the worst, isn't it?! I don't trust myself not to lose it if it's in any pocket not attached to me or that I use for other things, so it goes into the zippered pocket in the waist of my skirt/tights/capris. But that thing is so heavy, it pulls down my waistband! I, too, miss having a separate valet key. I need to go to Home Depot soon - I may just ask if they can make a duplicate of the key part.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Once again I let DH talk me into the dining plan for this trip.  Yes, I should know better at this point.  Made all my dining reservations when the window opened, but was aware at the time at some of my choices were "not accepting" the 2019 plan.  Talked to a CM in August and she said all the contracts should be finalized by early November, but as of today both Yak & Yeti and all of the Disney Springs restaurants are still "not accepting" the 2019 plan.  I'm ready to just change my reservations to an AKL restaurant one of the first two nights (no park pass for those days) and Tusker House (lunch; not thrilled with a buffet idea, but it is what it is) for the day I'm at Animal Kingdom.  Anyone run into this situation before?  Thoughts?  Suggestions?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: For my marathon last December, it happened the morning of the race. I felt tired during the taper. Magically, I woke up around 4 AM on race day, stretched, and thought (and felt) 'I'm ready'. @DopeyBadger had it planned perfectly: I peaked on race morning. I met my goal for the day.

Other times, it has probably been during the last week before the race. No specific event or distance, just completing the plan and healing/recovering during the taper.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point in training do you feel like you are prepared for a race? Is it covering a distance, pace, MPW, ect?



I need two thing to know I'm ready for my A race. One, a solid performance on one of my last hard key workouts. For a marathon, this is usually a long run with 3 x 5-mile intervals descending to at or slightly faster than race pace. Two, an absolutely terrible run just before or just after the last hard key workout. I need to have that awful run where nothing goes right happen near the end of training so I can put it behind me and nail the rest.



PrincessV said:


> Question: anyone else have a car key that's fob and key, all in one - where the key part folds into/out of the fob like a switchblade? If so, have you been able to have a key made that's _just_ the key part? I love my new car, but HATE the all-in-one key/fob! It's big and bulky and heavy, and I'm sick of stuffing it into a Ziploc and then taking up a bunch of room in a pocket while running. I have a keyed lock on my passenger door, so I don't have to use the fob - I just want to use a regular key to lock it and go!



My cars with the kind of key fob you mention both came with a small valet key that is just a key. I never use it for the valet, but do use it when running or cycling if necessary.


----------



## Novatrix

PrincessV said:


> It's the worst, isn't it?! I don't trust myself not to lose it if it's in any pocket not attached to me or that I use for other things, so it goes into the zippered pocket in the waist of my skirt/tights/capris. But that thing is so heavy, it pulls down my waistband! I, too, miss having a separate valet key. I need to go to Home Depot soon - I may just ask if they can make a duplicate of the key part.



I have the same type of key and pretty much no choice but to store it in either my "phone pocket" or "nutrition pocket". To help alleive my paranoia of accidentally dropping the key while rummaging for something else, I safety pin it to the insidea of my pocket. Hasn't come undone yet!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Smilelea said:


> I'm going with meeting most if not all of my goals with training runs (which I have done up until mid-November) as well as covering the distance. This very thing is what is killing me right now. No running due to shin splints and then short easy runs after 2 weeks is not what is on my original training plan. I most likely will not hit my longest run in my plan before the half and I'm starting to freak out.


If it helps at all, here's what I did in the summer of 2017.  After Dark Side that year, I planned to start training for Light Side 2018 with the goal of increasing my speed for real.  Every other time I attempted to increase my speed, I failed but since training would not start until September, I knew I had a few months to experiment.  But as no further information from runDisney about the race came, I began to get discouraged.  I basically dropped down to running twice a week, but no speed work at all.  Then about mid September life got really crazy and I stopped running altogether.  And once the cancellation of all west coast races was announced, I didn't have a reason to care just then.

Well, 3 weeks before the Avengers race last year, I decided to do something really insane and quite possibly stupid.  Despite having not run at all in 6 weeks and not having run over 4 miles since April, I registered for the Avengers Half Marathon and modified a one month training plan to fit the 3 weeks I had.  I'm not particularly fast.  My PR is 3:02 and that was at a non Disney race that I set this year.  My 3 long runs were approximately 6, 8, and 10 miles on Saturdays and runs anywhere from 3 miles to 5 miles Monday through Friday.  I always took Sunday off.  I entered the race feeling weirdly confident.  I hoped that muscle memory would help carry me across the final 3 miles since I had managed 10 the week before the race.  Including some photo stops, I finished.  

A couple of months later, my attempts at increasing speed once again met disaster with severe knee pain in mid January and nearly derailed my hopes to finish all 3 Dark Side races in April.  Well, with taking roughly 2 weeks off running altogether and returning at slower speeds once I did come back, I had time to recover and finish all 3 Dark Side races.

So that's my longer way of saying that consistent training before your injury will help you keep some, though probably not all fitness, once you return and that you have some time to get back to where you want to be for your race.  You may have to adjust any time goals, but you can still finish.  

ATTQOTD:  That's an interesting one for me.  I used to essentially feel prepared after my longest run.  But with a @DopeyBadger plan that has me running much shorter than the final race distance, I'm not sure what that will feel like for me this time.  As this will be my first marathon, I was probably going to always feel some lack of preparation regardless of how consistent I tried to be in training.  But I know I could handle the other components of Dopey this week if I had to, so I hope I'm progressing.  I'm glad you asked the question though as it has helped me continue to work through feeling confident in my preparation when that time comes.  I know the marathon will challenge me, but I want to believe that having prepared for it using a plan that has worked for many others will give me a reason to have earned the right to be confident.  Or at least feel like I can do this even though it may be difficult as opposed to feeling like I'm going to fail.


----------



## Disney at Heart

PrincessV said:


> Question: anyone else have a car key that's fob and key, all in one - where the key part folds into/out of the fob like a switchblade? If so, have you been able to have a key made that's _just_ the key part? I love my new car, but HATE the all-in-one key/fob! It's big and bulky and heavy, and I'm sick of stuffing it into a Ziploc and then taking up a bunch of room in a pocket while running. I have a keyed lock on my passenger door, so I don't have to use the fob - I just want to use a regular key to lock it and go!


I have a fob. I keep it wrapped in plastic wrap because it takes less room than a Zip-lock bag. When I take the car in for service, the service manager looks at me strangely until I say I’m a runner and have to keep the sweat out of it!


----------



## flav

PrincessV said:


> Question: anyone else have a car key that's fob and key, all in one - where the key part folds into/out of the fob like a switchblade? If so, have you been able to have a key made that's _just_ the key part? I love my new car, but HATE the all-in-one key/fob! It's big and bulky and heavy, and I'm sick of stuffing it into a Ziploc and then taking up a bunch of room in a pocket while running. I have a keyed lock on my passenger door, so I don't have to use the fob - I just want to use a regular key to lock it and go!


I used to have a car key like that but the dealer had also provided a « valet » key that was jost a key.

My car now has a key that is like a credit card size and I can take the key apart if I want to.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point in training do you feel like you are prepared for a race? Is it covering a distance, pace, MPW, ect?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This answer varies depending on distance and time goals. Since there are so many options I will focus my answer towards my marathon in January. Since I have been a slacker and just recently getting things moving the last few weeks, the long runs build confidence. Last weekend I covered 18 miles. Now it was not a great run, but my attitude was to just get the miles in and not worry about pace or and walk breaks. My goal was simply to cover the distance. That was a big confidence booster for me. This week is only 13 miles and my goal is to keep the pace under 10 min/mi. The two weekends after that I have back to back 20 milers. My goal for the first one is to complete it, much in the same way as the 18 miler. That second one, my goal is also to complete it, but with fewer walk breaks. If the two 20 milers go well I will have a much better feeling about the marathon and my ability to complete it and still be able to function afterwards.


My plan, and answer, are very similar to yours. I ran 18 miles last weekend, will run 13 miles this weekend, and have two 20 milers planned for December (two weeks apart). I think I will truly feel like I am prepared after that second 20 miler! I am glad I have two opportunities to get this distance right. Since I am training for my first full marathon, my training is almost completely focused on distance. Whatever it takes to cover these crazy distances and still feel good when I am done!


----------



## flav

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 367275
> This might be a repeat but this is where I am with being refocused on losing some weight.


I am replacing the « it » with running Dopey 2020... And the quote did help: My Achiles tendon still hurts so I took over two weeks off running and booked an appointment with a podiatrist. I am now inspired to « working for it » and that means x-training to reinforce everything else, stretching and icing. Yeah.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I used to beleive I had to run the distance of the race in a workout for the race I was running.  I followed this all the way up to the marathon.  When I started ultras I had to let that go!  I guess for me it is more of a feeling and since that it is coming together.  Usually about a month prior to the taper when I start to really hit daily goals for multi runs and finish a long runs feeling like I could go do more.  That is when I know I will be ready on race day.


----------



## Smilelea

Sleepless Knight said:


> If it helps at all, here's what I did in the summer of 2017.  After Dark Side that year, I planned to start training for Light Side 2018 with the goal of increasing my speed for real.  Every other time I attempted to increase my speed, I failed but since training would not start until September, I knew I had a few months to experiment.  But as no further information from runDisney about the race came, I began to get discouraged.  I basically dropped down to running twice a week, but no speed work at all.  Then about mid September life got really crazy and I stopped running altogether.  And once the cancellation of all west coast races was announced, I didn't have a reason to care just then.
> 
> Well, 3 weeks before the Avengers race last year, I decided to do something really insane and quite possibly stupid.  Despite having not run at all in 6 weeks and not having run over 4 miles since April, I registered for the Avengers Half Marathon and modified a one month training plan to fit the 3 weeks I had.  I'm not particularly fast.  My PR is 3:02 and that was at a non Disney race that I set this year.  My 3 long runs were approximately 6, 8, and 10 miles on Saturdays and runs anywhere from 3 miles to 5 miles Monday through Friday.  I always took Sunday off.  I entered the race feeling weirdly confident.  I hoped that muscle memory would help carry me across the final 3 miles since I had managed 10 the week before the race.  Including some photo stops, I finished.
> 
> A couple of months later, my attempts at increasing speed once again met disaster with severe knee pain in mid January and nearly derailed my hopes to finish all 3 Dark Side races in April.  Well, with taking roughly 2 weeks off running altogether and returning at slower speeds once I did come back, I had time to recover and finish all 3 Dark Side races.
> 
> So that's my longer way of saying that consistent training before your injury will help you keep some, though probably not all fitness, once you return and that you have some time to get back to where you want to be for your race.  You may have to adjust any time goals, but you can still finish.



Thank you so much for this! I didn't set a time goal since this is my first half and it is Disney. My main goal is to finish. My second goal was to run the entire thing. I may have to adjust my 2nd goal but I won't really know until I can start back running. There is no room for change with my first goal


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Smilelea said:


> Thank you so much for this! I didn't set a time goal since this is my first half and it is Disney. My main goal is to finish. My second goal was to run the entire thing. I may have to adjust my 2nd goal but I won't really know until I can start back running. There is no room for change with my first goal


Well, there's no need to adjust that first goal.  It's perfect as is.  May I suggest modifying that second goal to something more along the lines of have fun, get photos, run (or walk sufficiently fast) pain free, et all?  

I don't suggest such goals because they're more achievable.  Rather I suggest goals that allow someone to have a truly enjoyable race especially for the first time.  Plenty of challenges will come in pursuing those goals and you'll hopefully feel great (or at least relieved) when you cross the finish line.  Honestly, I started off my first race way too fast and very nearly destroyed my running life right then and there.  I had a pain that felt like shin splints.  I slowed down to a pain free pace and kept going, determined to either finish the race or get dragged kicking and screaming (figuratively speaking) off the course. Shortly after leaving Disneyland, a freeway overpass proved challenging.  But I refused to quit.  And roughly 3 hours and 5 minutes after I started, I crossed that finish line, having stopped for no pictures at all.  I didn't even take a camera with me.  And honestly, it was not a fun race.  I enjoyed elements of it, but I was certainly not hooked.  

But a few months later I decided that I really wanted a Coast to Coast medal.  I knew that I could put up with two more races to earn that medal and then I could leave running behind forever.  But a funny thing happened in both those races.  I had fun.  A lot of it.  And opened up my eyes to all sorts of new possibilities as a runner.  I have since done things I once literally thought impossible for me.  I'm working on Dopey as part of my first marathon after having often said I would never run a marathon.  My speed still isn't very fast so I've done all these things starting in the second to last or last corral.  But more than anything, I realize that none of my subsequent running dreams would have happened if I had not made it through race number one.  

So whatever goals you set, I strongly encourage that at least one of them involve having fun and truly enjoying the experience.  And perhaps above all else, go in with a positive mindset.  I failed to do that in my first race and it nearly cost me my goal of finishing.  Do your best in training and then let the race take care of itself.  I'm confident that consistency even if interrupted by forced time off will help carry you across the finish line.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point in training do you feel like you are prepared for a race? Is it covering a distance, pace, MPW, ect?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This answer varies depending on distance and time goals. Since there are so many options I will focus my answer towards my marathon in January. Since I have been a slacker and just recently getting things moving the last few weeks, the long runs build confidence. Last weekend I covered 18 miles. Now it was not a great run, but my attitude was to just get the miles in and not worry about pace or and walk breaks. My goal was simply to cover the distance. That was a big confidence booster for me. This week is only 13 miles and my goal is to keep the pace under 10 min/mi. The two weekends after that I have back to back 20 milers. My goal for the first one is to complete it, much in the same way as the 18 miler. That second one, my goal is also to complete it, but with fewer walk breaks. If the two 20 milers go well I will have a much better feeling about the marathon and my ability to complete it and still be able to function afterwards.


It depends on my goal for the race.  If my goal is to run for fun and just to finish, I usually don't worry about that.  I know if I start I will finish unless there is a major injury or something that happens.  If I am racing for time I don't feel good until I finish.  



DopeyBadger said:


> When I have the "it" feeling.  It comes at the end of the training plan where you have that sudden feeling of being invincible.  It usually only happens once or twice and the hope is that it shows up on race day as well.  "It" can also be referred to as the feeling of peaking.  It usually comes in 2-3 week windows (i.e. it occurs on one day and then not again for another 2-3 weeks).  If I could bottle that feeling up and ran that way all the time it would be glorious!


Those days where you run and it feels effortless are the best.  Anytime one of them happens I try to remember what happened leading up to the run so I can try and duplicate it for race day.  Of course I realize it just happens and there is nothing I can duplicate but oh well.  



flav said:


> I am replacing the « it » with running Dopey 2020... And the quote did help: My Achiles tendon still hurts so I took over two weeks off running and booked an appointment with a podiatrist. I am now inspired to « working for it » and that means x-training to reinforce everything else, stretching and icing. Yeah.



Good, I am glad it helped.  Sometimes I wonder if the quotes help anyone.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## cavepig

I feel prepared for a race when it's a few weeks out and I know I did everything I could to get there & I'm mentally excited for it.    I went into Dopey 2016 not the best trained due to injury so my long runs weren't, well that long, but I knew I did everything I could at that time even if it wasn't all the mileage.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Not so much running related. Where are you staying for marathon weekend if you are participating this year? Any particular reason why?

ATTQOTD: Marathon weekend is our last family trip of our year of Disney. We got AP's in April and January is our 3rd family trip, 4th for me. Our goal was to stay at a different resort category each trip. April was Value at Pop, September was moderate at POFQ, so marathon weekend we are going all in with our very first stay at Grand Floridian. It helps a lot not having to purchase park tickets. Will most likely be our only time to stay there and the Disney Visa card promotion made it a little less expensive. Looking forward to many trips on the monorail! Another reason for the monorail resort is it will be much easier for DW to get the double stroller and two kids to Epcot for the finish of the marathon.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Not so much running related. Where are you staying for marathon weekend if you are participating this year? Any particular reason why?


Pop because I got a good deal and don’t spend a lot of time at the resort.


----------



## DustyWA

ATTQOTD #1:  When/If I feel ready for a race depends on my goal.  If my goal is only to finish, I feel ready when after I've run at least half the distance without any pain.  I never feel ready if I have a time goal.

ATTQOTD #2:  We'll be staying at Caribbean Beach.  The value resorts would feel a bit cramped and the additional amenities will be nice for the two days we don't plan on going to the parks (half and full marathon days).  We considered staying at Shades of Green, but transportation to/from the resort wasn't as convenient, my wife wanted full Disney immersion, and the moderate resorts were only a little bit more expensive.


----------



## PrincessV

Disney at Heart said:


> I have a fob. I keep it wrapped in plastic wrap because it takes less room than a Zip-lock bag. When I take the car in for service, the service manager looks at me strangely until I say I’m a runner and have to keep the sweat out of it!


I tried cling wrap but it wouldn't stay stuck... but I haven't tried the actual brand-name Saran Wrap, and I recall it being far superior to whatever it is I have form the Dollar Store. I'll give that a try - thanks!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Not so much running related. Where are you staying for marathon weekend if you are participating this year? Any particular reason why?


ATTOQTD: My usual - Wyndham Bonnet Creek. Because 1. I refuse to pay for parking at a WDW resort, 2. WBC is less expensive than anything else remotely comparable, and 3. washer, dryer, full kitchen, soaking tub, couch, and dining room table. Ideally, I'd love to not have to stay at a hotel at all and just go to races from my home, but this is the next best thing.


----------



## Miranda

I have that kind of key fob, and even worse, there is no easily accessible key slot, so even if I had a valet key made for it, it wouldn't really help.  There's a key slot under the handle that's meant for emergencies, but not regular usage.


----------



## Sanchez

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Not so much running related. Where are you staying for marathon weekend if you are participating this year? Any particular reason why?



We are staying at the Hilton Tuscany Village (for the first time.) Why? We started looking at Disney properties when it was just my wife and I. When she found out that some friends were running the half she decided to register and invited our younger son who will be on the last weekend of his college break. She also decided to fly in our older son who lives and works in NYC. All four of us will be running the half. Of course, my wife never runs, despises running and physical activity of any kind, and the training to this point has been non-existent. Their goal is simply to finish and I am glad that the boys will be with her.

We need two rooms or a suite and given what was once a simple weekend for two is now a boondoggle including flights, multiple park tickets, race entry fees x4, and on and on and on .  . .

We have a suite at the Hilton for less than $150/night.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Not so much running related. Where are you staying for marathon weekend if you are participating this year? Any particular reason why?



I'm staying a POFQ for multiple reasons.  First, it's a small resort so walking distances between rooms and bus stops, food court, boat, etc are limited.  It's also pretty close to the race start points, so the bus rides are shorter with less opportunity for misdirection.  The resort has also undergone a major food court renovation and, in addition to better food options it now has the "soda machines of every flavor" instead of just the limited fountain options.  It's one of my favorite places to stay, regardless of race weekend or not, with and enjoyable laid back theme and a nice boat to DS.  Pro tip if you're staying there, request Building 4.  It makes for very short, minimized walks to both the food court and park bus stops.  Last year I stayed at CSR because it's what the TA had available and I absolutely hated it due to the longer walking distances to everything and the limited food court drink options.  The further buildings at CSR can be as much as a 3/4 mile walk one way to get to the food court/front of the resort.


----------



## Chaitali

I'm staying at POFQ.  We stayed at Riverside before and liked it, the TA had a good deal at FQ this time, and we figured it would give us a chance to try something a little different.  @camaker thanks for the tip on building 4!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: we will be across the street in Windsor Hills resort. Since we are all close enough to drive, we don’t have to worry about transportation and with APs, we don’t have to worry about parking fees. Also my sister has multiple dietary restrictions and even though Disney is great about them, she does better with home cooked food. Having a full kitchen makes it easier for her to make meals as needed vs bringing a ton of premade food that she normally does when we stay at a Disney resort. 

Then there’s the fact that it’s way cheaper, we get two rooms and two bathrooms, and laundry.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Staying at Pop. I stayed there last year for Dopey and it was good. None of the buildings are too far from the buses so that is nice. Plus it’s just me so  it will be plenty of space for me while I’m there. 

Yesterday’s question: For a half marathon, it’s about being able to hit certain times  in training runs. For a full, it’s about completing those long distance training runs. After I finished my 20 mile run training for my first full, I wasn’t sure if I was prepared just becasue I had never trained for that distance before. It ended up working out fine for me so I know now that if I get the 20 done, I know I can finish the race.


----------



## Disney at Heart

PrincessV said:


> I tried cling wrap but it wouldn't stay stuck... but I haven't tried the actual brand-name Saran Wrap, and I recall it being far superior to whatever it is I have form the Dollar Store. I'll give that a try - thanks!


 I’ve found that a little bit of Scotch tape can solve the no-stick problem. 



Miranda said:


> I have that kind of key fob, and even worse, there is no easily accessible key slot, so even if I had a valet key made for it, it wouldn't really help.  There's a key slot under the handle that's meant for emergencies, but not regular usage.


 My Kia is like that. So I pull the “key” part out and carry the fob only. It’s not ideal, but is as small as I can get it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: We are staying at Art of Animation. As usual, we have different people flying in and out at different times and the family suites fit our needs and the price was right. We stayed there for a short trip back in September, but I’m looking forward to a little longer experience. I’m very easy to please so I’m sure we will have a good time. Similar to others, we aren’t planning on spending much time in the room, but two bathrooms will definitely be a godsend with two Dopey’s and a couple 5K and 10K runners in the group.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: We'll be staying at Bay Lake Tower, as that is our home resort so booking there is easiest...and I really appreciate the monorail ride for Half and Marathon mornings.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Not so much running related. Where are you staying for marathon weekend if you are participating this year? Any particular reason why?


ATTQOTD: Back in February, we “walked” our 1 bedroom standard room reservation at Bay Lake Tower after getting shut out from BLT last year. With the marathon later this year, my kids’ classes start the Monday after the marathon so they are flying back to their respective schools directly from MCO on marathon Sunday with me and the wife staying a couple of extra days before heading back. Of course we felt bad cutting the kids time so now we just made a reservation at Pop for 2 days before we have our BLT reservation so they can get some extra Disney time.

A couple of notes: After last year’s weather ordeal where our flights were canceled and we almost had to drive to FL (still had to drive from CT to DC to get a flight from DCA), we have 2 sets of airline reservations booked on separate days on Southwest points. We will cancel whichever reservation we don’t use. So we “assume” it will be 2 days at Pop but we will see...Also, assuming we do stay at Pop, that will leave Art of Animation and Fort Wliderness as the only Disney resorts at which I have not stayed...


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: My wife and I are staying at POP.  We are usually at the parks most of the day, but like having the food court when we get back to the hotel in case we want a snack.  Other things we like about the hotel... rooms recently renovated, the path around hourglass lake, ability to go over to AofA food court, and the bus service.  Plus being inexpensive is a bonus.  We will be there for 9 days, so let's see how I feel about this after a trip that long.  We don't arrive until Friday and then we do the marathon on Sunday.  Most of the trip for us is AFTER race weekend.


----------



## LSUlakes

For everyone staying at Pop, I do not know why this is, but I love the lobby smell of that resort. I still have a lot of resorts to see, but it's the top of my list!! Please bottle up that scent and send it to me. I may even have to go there after the marathon one day just to soak it up some.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> For everyone staying at Pop, I do not know why this is, but I love the lobby smell of that resort. I still have a lot of resorts to see, but it's the top of my list!! Please bottle up that scent and send it to me. I may even have to go there after the marathon one day just to soak it up some.


It has a distinct smell? I don’t remember one from Wine and Dine...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Waiting2goback said:


> Good, I am glad it helped. Sometimes I wonder if the quotes help anyone.


I always appreciate reading them. 



camaker said:


> Pro tip if you're staying there, request Building 4. It makes for very short, minimized walks to both the food court and park bus stops.


Thanks!  Add me to the list of people staying at French Quarter.  While I give a slight edge to Riverside due to how it feels, I chose French Quarter because of proximity to Epcot and the compactness of the entire resort.  I was in building 3 for Dark Side and loved just how close it was to the buses for the expo/races and the parks.  Dopey is the reason for this trip, so I decided to choose the resort based on buses.  

While not always possible to know that far out, I literally emailed my travel agent while at Disney World after Dark Side to get a quote for marathon weekend.  



Barca33Runner said:


> We are staying at Art of Animation.


I want to stay at Art of Animation some day.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

PrincessV said:


> ATTOQTD: My usual - Wyndham Bonnet Creek. Because 1. I refuse to pay for parking at a WDW resort, 2. WBC is less expensive than anything else remotely comparable, and 3. washer, dryer, full kitchen, soaking tub, couch, and dining room table. Ideally, I'd love to not have to stay at a hotel at all and just go to races from my home, but this is the next best thing.





AFwifelife said:


> ATTQOTD: we will be across the street in Windsor Hills resort. Since we are all close enough to drive, we don’t have to worry about transportation and with APs, we don’t have to worry about parking fees. Also my sister has multiple dietary restrictions and even though Disney is great about them, she does better with home cooked food. Having a full kitchen makes it easier for her to make meals as needed vs bringing a ton of premade food that she normally does when we stay at a Disney resort.
> 
> Then there’s the fact that it’s way cheaper, we get two rooms and two bathrooms, and laundry.



I am so hesitant to tell people about Bonnet Creek and Windsor Hills. I'm afraid too many people will catch on and the prices will go up! 

I feel like we were just there for W&D, but I'd hate to miss the face painting, and the chance to see a lot of you. We haven't made a final decision yet, but it will either be Bonnet Creek or Windsor Hills if we do pull the trigger (or a cheap DVC if by some miracle one opens). We gotta decide this weekend, one way or the other!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  Animal Kingdom Lodge 1 Bedroom Value

While we own at Boardwalk, Grand Floridian and Animal Kingdom - I like the amount of points it costs for the value rooms especially since it is only two of us.  I do want the washer/dryer/nice tub for the marathon as laundry on race weekends has to happen.  It’s a little further out but that’s ok when you know it will be quiet for those early bed times!


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I am staying at Boardwalk Villas (we own there and BLT).  The amount of points for a standard studio is crazy cheap, so it was an easy choice (and since I could book it 11 months in advance).  It will just be dh and myself, but I also had in the back of my mind if I brought my kids, we could all fit there (although I hate staying in a studio with all of us).

On another note, I got my official confirmation for the Berlin Marathon today.  I have yet to tell dh...


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Poly studio. We stayed here when my husband did Dopey in 2016, and he enjoyed walking to TTC to get the monorail for the half and full mornings. I also enjoyed the proximity to get to Epcot faster. I like being able to walk to Trader Sam’s. The studios are also a great set up for the 2 of us with the separate bathrooms. And I love the shower. Plus I just love the grounds there and walking around.


----------



## Smilelea

Sleepless Knight said:


> May I suggest modifying that second goal to something more along the lines of have fun, get photos, run (or walk sufficiently fast) pain free, et all?



I like this goal. I believe I will take your advice.  

ATTQOTD: AKV - Savanna View Studio and our last two nights are at Poly - Lake View Studio

Both of these are our home resorts therefore, it was easy to book them at 11 months. We have to do Savanna view now because the boys expect to see animals out our balcony/window . They're spoiled


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I'm staying at FOMO.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Staying at Beach Club.  We stayed there once before on the DVC side and loved the proximity to DHS and Epcot.  It was a great location for the races.  Looking forward to trying it out on the resort side of things.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Not so much running related. Where are you staying for marathon weekend if you are participating this year? Any particular reason why?



Staying two nights at Poly and then five nights at BCV, because someone's gotta pay the power bill at Hurricane Hannah's.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm staying at FOMO.



You know there's a REAL easy solution to this problem ...


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-Sadly we are staying home in Virginia.    Sympathy tears needed.

But I can tell you we stayed at Art of Animation a few years ago for marathon weekend and it was perfect for 2 adults and 2 preteens.   
Having two bathrooms, a table that converted to a bed, and a Cars themed room were awesome.   The food court was nice as we could grab food quick and go.


----------



## Capang

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm staying at FOMO.


You got room for one more there?


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> Staying two nights at Poly and then five nights at BCV,


because this sounds like the party I want to crash....


----------



## gjramsey

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm staying at FOMO.



This is my resort as well....


----------



## tidefan

flav said:


> I am replacing the « it » with running Dopey 2020... And the quote did help: My Achiles tendon still hurts so I took over two weeks off running and booked an appointment with a podiatrist. I am now inspired to « working for it » and that means x-training to reinforce everything else, stretching and icing. Yeah.


I finished my 8-miler yesterday and my right achilles is screaming.  I think I actually tweaked it on the long 16-mile run this past weekend.  Not sure how much time I should take out of my schedule since I am in the 4 weeks where I should be piling on the most mileage...


----------



## tidefan

ATTQOTD:  We are staying at SSR because we are just coming down for the race and didn't want to use our other points...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> You know there's a REAL easy solution to this problem ...



I know.

Last time I broached the subject it went like this: first, picture the hot air balloon in Disney Springs. Then imagine if the Air Force sent a whole squadron of F-35s to shoot it down...

And to be honest, I haven't even convinced myself I want to do it.

I just have to be happy that I made it down in 2018, against all odds.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Found this article on the BBC website. Almost 250 runners were caught cheating at a recent half marathon in China.

https://www.bbc.com/sport/athletics/46383281


----------



## PrincessMickey

I’ll be staying at animal kingdom savanna view!!! Renting points and DS is beyond excited to be able to see the animals from the room!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> And to be honest, I haven't even convinced myself I want to do it.


As much as some of us want to see you at marathon weekend (and in my case thank you in person for your encouragement and advice to me), you'll make the decision that is best for you at this time.  And that may well involve sitting this one out.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: We're staying at Pop- our first time at a value! It's not so much the cost savings that I was  interested in, this was originally going to be a short weekend trip and I wanted to try out the renovated rooms. Six night and a much larger trip later...Sure hope we like it!


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> because this sounds like the party I want to crash....



Good thing you won this year's #KeelsLottery ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Good thing you won this year's #KeelsLottery ...


I want win this lottery next year!


----------



## cavepig

Staying at Sports. We're hardly in the room so the smallness is fine for just 2 people.   I like how it's not spread out.  Price is nice too & I haven't had any bad experiences on past trips.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Staying at Art of Animation Little Mermaid Room.  First time staying at a value, but since it's just my Dad & I we went lowkey on the budget (as much as one can with Disney.)  I am excited to check out the theme-ing of the whole resort.  On extended family trips we usually stay somewhere with boat or monorail access to parks, but since it's just us adults who are more patient than my kiddo..I'm ok waiting around for  the bus.  Just excited to have lots of chatting time with roxypawpaw.  I've requested the first floor and "closest to the sidewalks leading towards the busses" since I've heard it can be a bit of a hike to the bus stops from the mermaid rooms.  So we shall see!


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
Staying at our home resort BCVs.  I'll be out there on Sunday at mile 24.5 cheering all of you marathoners on.  Just running the 10K and 1/2 myself.  If you see  someone with a Providence or Friars shirt on that will be me.


----------



## jmasgat

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm staying at FOMO.



Maybe all of us at the FOMO should gather at the virtual bar and have our own happy hour. (She says as she still checks airfare and hotels just in case)


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I want win this lottery next year!



Your application has been denied. So sorry.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> It has a distinct smell? I don’t remember one from Wine and Dine...



I found it does. Not sure what it smells like, but i like it. 



Wendy98 said:


> On another note, I got my official confirmation for the Berlin Marathon today. I have yet to tell dh...



Have you not told him because he is unaware that you registered to begin with, or just havent officially told him you go in? The answer changes everything here.


----------



## LSUlakes

For the first weekend in December we have the following folks with races:

*December*
01 - @Baloo in MI - Artic Frog 50k (5:59:59 / N/A)
01 - @derekleigh  - Santa Shuffle (23:00/ N/A)
01 - @avondale  - Baltimore Inner Harbor 10K (57:30 / N/A)
01 - @JulieODC  - Hopkinton 10k (59:59 / N/A)
01 - @Capang  - Christmas Story Run 5k (NG / N/A)
01 - @TCB in FLA - One Epic Run (24 Mi / N/A)
01 - LSUlakes - Baton Rouge Beach Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
02 - @tidefan  - Jingle Bell Run 5k (30:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to everyone! If you need to make a revision or if someone else would like to add there race to this weekend list, just let me know!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Your application has been denied. So sorry.


Why do you hate me?


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Not so much running related. Where are you staying for marathon weekend if you are participating this year? Any particular reason why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Marathon weekend is our last family trip of our year of Disney. We got AP's in April and January is our 3rd family trip, 4th for me. Our goal was to stay at a different resort category each trip. April was Value at Pop, September was moderate at POFQ, so marathon weekend we are going all in with our very first stay at Grand Floridian. It helps a lot not having to purchase park tickets. Will most likely be our only time to stay there and the Disney Visa card promotion made it a little less expensive. Looking forward to many trips on the monorail! Another reason for the monorail resort is it will be much easier for DW to get the double stroller and two kids to Epcot for the finish of the marathon.



None for me this year.    But a bit of advice for you.  GF is my favorite resort.  I can’t afford to stay there anymore but I am there all the time during my trips.  Don’t ignore the boat back to the resort.  Often times you will look up and see a huge line for the monorail and the boat has a few people waiting.  It’s so peaceful, no smell, and I have timed it, if the boat and the monorail leave at the same time the monorail gets there first going back to the resort.  Monorail obviously wins from resort to MK.  But I usually take the boat both ways.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> For everyone staying at Pop, I do not know why this is, but I love the lobby smell of that resort. I still have a lot of resorts to see, but it's the top of my list!! Please bottle up that scent and send it to me. I may even have to go there after the marathon one day just to soak it up some.



https://magiccandlecompany.com/products/century

https://www.etsy.com/listing/453605328/pop-century-wax-melts-disney-inspired


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Why do you hate me?


You can't drink yet.


----------



## Novatrix

ATTQOTD: 
Staying at Beach Club Villas in a 1 bedroom. Saw it at the 7 month mark and figured why not try out another DVC resort. 

Fingers crossed it will be warm enough to try Storm-a-long Bay, I figure between the amount of winter running clothes I stocked up on at salvation army and signing up for the marathon race retreat it's bound to be warmer than last year....


----------



## DIS-OH

We’re staying at the Grand Floridian for our first Marathon Weekend.

We used to stay at POFQ for the Princess Half...back when you could walk to the start corrals from there. 

When walking was stopped, we switched to YC or BC so we could walk back to our room after the Half.  (We were pixie dusted to a 2 bedroom suite one year...it was awesome!!!)

This year we went with GF as DD is running the Full and DH and I are running the Half.   Figured a monorail resort would be easy for DD to see us in the MK during the Half...


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> You can't drink yet.


Well... 

Don’t tell that to Cliff


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Well...
> 
> Don’t tell that to Cliff


Opps.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Why do you hate me?



She won't hate you once your face is painted #Pandamonium2019


----------



## camaker

Wendy98 said:


> On another note, I got my official confirmation for the Berlin Marathon today.  I have yet to tell dh...



Excellent news!  I’m still waiting to hear. Although my hope at getting in is declining at roughly the same rate as the delay in my notification increases...


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: A Hampton off property. I had enough points for a free night and since I'm just there for the 5k to get that Oswald medal it was perfect!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> Have you not told him because he is unaware that you registered to begin with, or just havent officially told him you go in? The answer changes everything here.



Nope, he has no clue I even registered.  We talked vaguely about but we knew the challenges with child care.  I came home from NYC marathon and registered the last day it was open.  I went on a total bender and already purchased airfare 2 weeks ago, including for my 3 kids!  I got into Berlin as a time qualifier, but they don't officially tell you until everyone starts getting notified.


----------



## Wendy98

camaker said:


> Excellent news!  I’m still waiting to hear. Although my hope at getting in is declining at roughly the same rate as the delay in my notification increases...


Don't give up hope.  I heard it took days last year for notifications, both yes and no.


----------



## Barca33Runner

FFigawi said:


> She won't hate you once your face is painted #Pandamonium2019



Everyone likes a panda.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> Everyone likes a panda.


Wrong


----------



## garneska

I am at Ft Wilderness. I think it may also include an open invitation to anyone who wants to visit and pet the rock star (she is off to the left). She is not walking as well anymore but still really wants people to come pet her.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Wrong


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Not so much running related. Where are you staying for marathon weekend if you are participating this year? Any particular reason why?


Saratoga Springs because it is my home resort.


----------



## PkbaughAR

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm staying at FOMO.



ATTQOTD: Me too!


----------



## PkbaughAR

LSUlakes said:


> For the first weekend in December we have the following folks with races:
> 
> *December*
> 01 - @Baloo in MI - Artic Frog 50k (5:59:59 / N/A)
> 01 - @derekleigh  - Santa Shuffle (23:00/ N/A)
> 01 - @avondale  - Baltimore Inner Harbor 10K (57:30 / N/A)
> 01 - @JulieODC  - Hopkinton 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 01 - @Capang  - Christmas Story Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 01 - @TCB in FLA - One Epic Run (24 Mi / N/A)
> 01 - LSUlakes - Baton Rouge Beach Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 02 - @tidefan  - Jingle Bell Run 5k (30:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone! If you need to make a revision or if someone else would like to add there race to this weekend list, just let me know!



Please add me!
01 - @PkbaughAR - Bill Bone 5K (NG/ N/A)
03 - @PkbaughAR - Palm Beaches Half Marathon (2:45/ N/A)


----------



## JulieODC

I somehow managed to schedule back to back races this weekend!

Hopkinton 10k in Saturday and our local Angel Run 5k on sunday. Sunday will be low key, running with the stroller - and my 7 year old will run!

We are staying at the Dolphin (yay for free stays with points!) for marathon weekend.

If I am being honest, I am running this year because I wanted an excuse for a long weekend trip to WDW, and to keep my runDisney streak alive into 2019.


----------



## Waiting2goback

cavepig said:


> Staying at Sports. We're hardly in the room so the smallness is fine for just 2 people.   I like how it's not spread out.  Price is nice too & I haven't had any bad experiences on past trips.


I have stayed at a Sports a few times.  I'm one of the few but I love Sports.  I like it more than POP personally.  I have never had a bad experience at Sports.  



JulieODC said:


> I somehow managed to schedule back to back races this weekend!
> 
> Hopkinton 10k in Saturday and our local Angel Run 5k on sunday. Sunday will be low key, running with the stroller - and my 7 year old will run!
> 
> We are staying at the Dolphin (yay for free stays with points!) for marathon weekend.
> 
> If I am being honest, I am running this year because I wanted an excuse for a long weekend trip to WDW, and to keep my runDisney streak alive into 2019.



Isn't that why we all do it?  You can run a marathon anywhere.  This is an excuse to get to Disney.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Hopefully this isn't a repeat from yesterday.  I am having such a brain fart on what I posted yesterday.


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 367559
> Hopefully this isn't a repeat from yesterday.  I am having such a brain fart on what I posted yesterday.



Tell that to the obnoxious lady in the hand cycle during the 10k at Dopey last year. Not only did she steer her cart right to the front of every character line, she demanded "Push me! Push me!" from the runners around her at every incline in Epcot.


----------



## Dis5150

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm staying at FOMO.



This for me as well.


----------



## LSUlakes

Waiting2goback said:


> None for me this year.    But a bit of advice for you.  GF is my favorite resort.  I can’t afford to stay there anymore but I am there all the time during my trips.  Don’t ignore the boat back to the resort.  Often times you will look up and see a huge line for the monorail and the boat has a few people waiting.  It’s so peaceful, no smell, and I have timed it, if the boat and the monorail leave at the same time the monorail gets there first going back to the resort.  Monorail obviously wins from resort to MK.  But I usually take the boat both ways.



We are staying in one of the outer buildings with the lagoon view. I would imagine this puts me near the water and closer to the boats?



Dis_Yoda said:


> You can't drink yet.



"Legally" but ist only illegal if you get caught? I'm setting a bad example so ummmm obey the law? 



DIS-OH said:


> We’re staying at the Grand Floridian for our first Marathon Weekend.
> 
> We used to stay at POFQ for the Princess Half...back when you could walk to the start corrals from there.
> 
> When walking was stopped, we switched to YC or BC so we could walk back to our room after the Half.  (We were pixie dusted to a 2 bedroom suite one year...it was awesome!!!)
> 
> This year we went with GF as DD is running the Full and DH and I are running the Half.   Figured a monorail resort would be easy for DD to see us in the MK during the Half...



Perhaps we will see you there! We will look like the people out of place at the GF lol. 



FFigawi said:


> She won't hate you once your face is painted #Pandamonium2019



And so it begins again! 



Wendy98 said:


> Nope, he has no clue I even registered.  We talked vaguely about but we knew the challenges with child care.  I came home from NYC marathon and registered the last day it was open.  I went on a total bender and already purchased airfare 2 weeks ago, including for my 3 kids!  I got into Berlin as a time qualifier, but they don't officially tell you until everyone starts getting notified.



Well with that info, please post to YouTube his reaction and then link here!!! Ill get my popcorn ready.


----------



## LSUlakes

It's finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *Tell us a funny or interesting story you have witnessed while visiting the parks.

ATTQOTD: This July DW and I took a weekend adult trip. It was HOT so we were relaxing near Tamu Tamu with dole whips and doing a little people watching. The family sitting near us gave their small child a Mickey Bar and watching that little kid eat that thing was very entertaining. When it was all said and done, he successfully had chocolate all over his face and shirt. I thought to myself, well thats the way it was meant to be. It's one of those things you take a picture of as a parent and show you kids years later. Sadly we cant give our kids those items since their little tummies are not fans of dairy


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us a funny or interesting story you have witnessed while visiting the parks.


Well I’ve seen plenty of people doing things they shouldn’t do in the parks. Such as standing on things in Pandora or kids going under ropes and into areas they shouldn’t.

I can’t think of anything positive or funny really.

I think one of my favorites was on my first trip in a while in 2012 and we were waiting for Wishes. A woman in a wheelchair was waiting in the walkway. The CM told her to move. She flipped out and said the famous words “Do you know how much I paid for this vacation?”

Um, lady... everyone paid a lot of money...


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I love to people watch. This last trip I was solo so I spent a lot of time people watching. While I in was in line for people mover this family (big, extended family, like 10 or more people) behind me all had on shirts that said "Nana is 90." I thought it was so sweet. I immediately started to try to look for "Nana" to wish her happy birthday. I almost wished a different family member happy birthday but at the last second I spotted "Nana" with a purple shirt, red hat, birthday sash and a huge smile. I wished her happy birthday as I passed her on turns in the lines. Once we got up to the platform no one seemed to notice "Nana." Everyone began wishing this other family member happy birthday and fussing over her. That lady was upset. She kept snapping at everyone, "Do I look 90??" And no one knew what to say. Because she kind of did look 90. But no one seemed to notice the smiling old lady all decked out for a celebration in the parks with her family.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTFFQOTD: My fondest childhood WDW memory is riding Mr. Toad with my dad in 1977. We'd been "THEM" all day: arriving late, waiting in long lines, getting hot and cranky, and Dad complaining about how much things cost. But when we entered that one room in Mr. Toad, my dad yelled, "Oh my God - we went to HELL!!!!" and laughed as hard as I've ever heard him laugh, which in turn made me laugh hysterically, and that's the memory that stands out from that trip 40+ years later.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  A few years back we went over to Tom Sawyer Island and were walking around on the trails.  We passed through a few people and then quickly realized that it was an unofficial (unofficial to Disney) wedding taking place.  There was the bride/groom (sitting on steps), an official, and then what looked to be 2 family members and/or friends.  It was actually a pretty nice January day and this was on part of the path was a bit remote and looked out over the water.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Hey @rteetz, here is one of the reasons I just can't with AK... We were sitting in the food court area at Animal Kingdom getting some water and maybe snacks? There was a large family sitting next to us when all of a sudden it smells like poop. Straight up. So I look around and see a pile of poop right by the family's table and a little boy kind of walking away from it. We didn't see it happen, but I am CERTAIN that little boy just pulled his pants down and popped a squat right there. He was probably like 3-4 years old. So the family was like OMG WHAT IS THAT??? Then they all get up and leave like nothing happened. Hope that boy got cleaned up because I KNOW it was him. Also, they didn't tell anyone and thought no one noticed so I had to go and find a CM to let them know what happened because this family just left. UGH.

I'll back this story up with a not so gross story. A few years ago I shaved my head for St. Baldricks. The next day we went to Disneyland, so it was like really short and freshly shaven. I got a lot of looks from kids and I even had a girl tell me that I looked beautiful. Totally made my day. But then I realized that I was in need of some sunscreen and I saw a mom in line at Nemo spraying her daughters down. I run up and ask if she would mind spraying my head really quick. She did and I was super grateful. I am sure she was shocked by the offer but I am glad she didn't say no. Haha.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Hey @rteetz, here is one of the reasons I just can't with AK... We were sitting in the food court area at Animal Kingdom getting some water and maybe snacks? There was a large family sitting next to us when all of a sudden it smells like poop. Straight up. So I look around and see a pile of poop right by the family's table and a little boy kind of walking away from it. We didn't see it happen, but I am CERTAIN that little boy just pulled his pants down and popped a squat right there. He was probably like 3-4 years old. So the family was like OMG WHAT IS THAT??? Then they all get up and leave like nothing happened. Hope that boy got cleaned up because I KNOW it was him. Also, they didn't tell anyone and thought no one noticed so I had to go and find a CM to let them know what happened because this family just left. UGH.


1. Food court area?
2. A child pooping could happen at any park
3. Don’t go to shanghai Disneyland


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> 1. Food court area?
> 2. A child pooping could happen at any park
> 3. Don’t go to shanghai Disneyland


Good grief. Sorry, I had to look it up. We were at Harambe Market (please keep in mind I have only been to WDW once). A child pooping could happen at any park... but it happened at AK when I already was over it. So it just sealed the deal for me. Haha.


----------



## Chaitali

Oops, I forgot to add a race!  I have one Saturday, @LSUlakes  could you add it for me?

01 - Chaitali - Race 13.1 Baltimore (NG/ N/A)


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: In April of 2017, we went to Disney and during that time a Michigan woman made national news for starting a fight at MK about her fireworks view being blocked. The headline was "MI woman chokes teen for blocking her view at Disney". I didn't witness this unfortunate event, but DH & I got many laughs when my phone started blowing up from friends & family jokingly telling me to calm down. I even had a few texts from people seriously asking me, "that wasn't you, was it?"


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> We are staying in one of the outer buildings with the lagoon view. I would imagine this puts me near the water and closer to the boats?
> 
> 
> 
> "Legally" but ist only illegal if you get caught? I'm setting a bad example so ummmm obey the law?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we will see you there! We will look like the people out of place at the GF lol.
> 
> 
> 
> And so it begins again!
> 
> 
> 
> Well with that info, please post to YouTube his reaction and then link here!!! Ill get my popcorn ready.



Not necessarily.  The lagoon view could come on any of the outer buildings, except the ones facing MK.  Those are probably sold as theme park view rooms. The lagoon view near the boat rentals is closest to the boat ramps.  The one facing the Poly could give you a lagoon view too and it is the furthest from the boats.  BUT, the walk from the boats is way quicker than getting off the monorail and waiting for the elevator if you have a stroller, and then making your way through the lobby to get outside, especially if the monorail is busy.  Then you might need to wait a few turns to get into the elevator.  Most lagoon view rooms also give you a view of the electrical water pagent if the kids needs to chill out early before bed.  

I don't like giving out my secrets and everyone using them, because when i need them they will be busy.  But, for you guys I will.   The boats are quicker back to GF 90% of the time.  I just love them.  I have videos of the boat ride.  I watch them when I need a fix because they are so relaxing.  You get all the sounds of Disney, the monorail in the background. They are usually empty and if it is hot, the water keeps you cooler than the monorail.  If it is cold, then it is cooler, so last January it made for a chilly ride.  But that also made it empty too.  



cburnett11 said:


> ATTQOTD:  A few years back we went over to Tom Sawyer Island and were walking around on the trails.  We passed through a few people and then quickly realized that it was an unofficial (unofficial to Disney) wedding taking place.  There was the bride/groom (sitting on steps), an official, and then what looked to be 2 family members and/or friends.  It was actually a pretty nice January day and this was on part of the path was a bit remote and looked out over the water.



I can't think of one story off the top of my head because I love people watching and there are so many.  I have a funny story I didn't witness though. Makes me laugh every time I think of it.  

I love Disney.  It's obvious I think.  To everyone that knows me, they know it is 1. kids 2. running/Disney, 3. everything else.  My ex-wife, she has been to Disney but she doesn't LOVE it.  She doesn't follow it.  She doesn't keep up with the daily news, etc...   Well, in the summer of 2016, after the divorce had gotten under way, she surprises the kids with a Disney trip.  The stories the kids have told me are so priceless, and yet sad at the same time.  

Apparently my ex, and her mother, were so overwhelmed taking the kids to Disney (I have 4 remember) that they broke down crying several times.  Finally at one point my ex tells the kids, "I am NEVER bringing you guys here again.  If you come again, it will be with daddy."  In other words, she is like a lot of those parents that end up yelling at their kids in the park.

Why is it funny?  Because she took the kids because she knew it would bother me not to take them on their first trip.  (My oldest went when she was 2 1/2 but this was the first one she really remembers)  My oldest got the stomach bug and through up in front of the castle.  They missed a day in the parks because of this.  So she went all that way to stick it to me, and spent about $8000 on the trip, and it backfired.  They missed all the big rides, ate at all the wrong places, and the kids never really saw Disney for what Disney can offer.  So when i do take them, they will really see it for the first time.  They never even saw the fireworks.  My ex was too tired to stay that late.  Seriously?

Now the kids keep saying, "Daddy, when can we go with you to Disney so we can actually have fun?"  They may or may not be learning when that will happen at an upcoming holiday.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: one funny (to us) story happened a few months ago. We were on IASW at the back of the boat. The first few rows were filled with a larger party. The mom of one of the kids in the row ahead of us kept turning around and taking a ton of flash photos of her kid. The first two times she did it, I instinctively scrunched up my face because dark ride + bright flash hurts. By the third time I was over it and asked them to stop. She continued though so my mom, sister, and I then decided to get in as many of their photos with the worst faces possible.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  How about something dumb that I did that is funny to me.  We went to WDW for my daughter's second birthday.  I had custom Winnie the Pooh shirts made using the disneystore website that said *Boo "Kiddo's name" is 2!*
It was Halloween week. It rhymed!
I was all excited to hand them out to my entire family to wear for our Crystal Palace breakfast when without missing a beat each person said "Why does this say she's 21?"  
The number of people that would go to wish someone in our group happy birthday and then stop because they couldn't find someone age appropriate looking.   
But I had quite a few assume it was me.  The waiter brought me a cupcake with sprinkles.  And I had a CM jokingly ask me for my ID to get into the FP line.  
Super D'oh!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  During a family dinner in Cinderella Castle back in the mid 90s, Cinderella came around to visit each table.  She spent a lot of time with my family, partially on account of us being a family of 7, my parents and 5 kids.  She discussed princess things with my 2 younger sisters and sweetly embarrassed (but not really) soon to be college freshman me and my high school aged younger brother.  Oh, I pretended to act embarrased and "too cool for this", but I was not really upset about all the time she spent paying attention to me.  Then, came the moment.  She offered to give my 8 year old brother a kiss.  And he wanted nothing to do with it.  So he ran away from Cinderella.  This story became even funnier when approximately years later during the Disneyland Christmas Parade, Cinderella's stepsisters came up to him and began to fawn over him.  We gave him a hard time about running away from Cinderella because he didn't want a kiss from her only to be chased years later by her stepsisters.  He replied "don't remind me.  It's the biggest regret of my life."  

Story 2:  I was at Disneyland with my friend and his family.  During the first 2 days, his then 4-5 year old son wanted nothing to do with any characters.  He would tolerate being in a picture only if his mom was standing next to the character and he could not see the character.  Then came day 3 and his older sister wanted to see the princesses.  He looked at Belle with all the innocence and sweetness of a little boy seeing a pretty girl.  When she waved to him and invited him to come see her, he took off like a shot towards her and happily hugged her.  Suddenly, characters weren't so bad after all.  His parents, having moved on to the next princess because they didn't expect him to be remotely interested in the princesses, were quite surprised when I told them to turn around and watch this.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Fun Friday ATTQOTD:

Our first trip to Disney was in the early 90’s. During our trip to MGM Studios my parents really wanted to get one of the pictures with my brother, sister and I dressed up and weaved into an animated scene. I have no idea if they still do those or if magic shots have completely taken over that niche, but anyway they existed once upon a time. We stopped at one of the studios, my parents picked out a scene, and I was completely not having it. I don’t remember any of the particulars of why this was so objectionable to me at that specific time (maybe I wasn’t keen on being a waiter, maybe we were going someplace I didn’t want for lunch, could have been anything really) but I was very angry and very stubborn and just didn’t want to do it. Cut to the end, we ended up with a wonderful picture of my sister dressed up and dining with Mickey and Minnie with one smiling waiter and one future sociopath serving them. I believe we still have the photo and it makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## MissLiss279

I can’t remember who is from Alaska. (sorry!) I hope you are okay!


----------



## cavepig

I've seen so many things funny & interesting, but I'll never forgot the little boy peeing into the Lagoon at the Magic Kingdom boat dock years ago.  



rteetz said:


> Well I’ve seen plenty of people doing things they shouldn’t do in the parks. Such as standing on things in Pandora or kids going under ropes and into areas they shouldn’t.
> 
> I can’t think of anything positive or funny really.
> 
> I think one of my favorites was on my first trip in a while in 2012 and we were waiting for Wishes. A woman in a wheelchair was waiting in the walkway. The CM told her to move. She flipped out and said the famous words “Do you know how much I paid for this vacation?”
> 
> Um, lady... everyone paid a lot of money...


  This reminds me of watching the Half Marathon this past January in Epcot and we were in one of the switch the path rope areas and this guest was flipping out at the CMs about having to wait and kept yelling about how much he "paid for this $%# vacation".  She just said, "these runners paid a lot too."





PrincessV said:


> ATTFFQOTD: My fondest childhood WDW memory is riding Mr. Toad with my dad in 1977. We'd been "THEM" all day: arriving late, waiting in long lines, getting hot and cranky, and Dad complaining about how much things cost. But when we entered that one room in Mr. Toad, my dad yelled, "Oh my God - we went to HELL!!!!" and laughed as hard as I've ever heard him laugh, which in turn made me laugh hysterically, and that's the memory that stands out from that trip 40+ years later.


 This is awesome.  Mr. Toad is/was the best.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> This reminds me of watching the Half Marathon this past January in Epcot and we were in one of the switch the path rope areas and this guest was flipping out at the CMs about having to wait and kept yelling about how much he "paid for this $%# vacation". She just said, "these runners paid a lot too."


Lol I probably would’ve said something to that guy. That’s funny.


----------



## DopeyBadger

MissLiss279 said:


> I can’t remember who is from Alaska. (sorry!) I hope you are okay!



@kski907 is from Alaska.  Not sure what area though.  Hoping the best.

_States I have run in: NY, MI, OH, CA, FL, and currently reside and run in the great state of Alaska. (link)_
_
_


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us a funny or interesting story you have witnessed while visiting the parks.



This isn't "haha" funny, it's more "what are the chances" funny.... My husband and I were at MK when someone said his name and come to find out his cousin and family were there on vacation, taking their foreign exchange student to WDW. It was so fun to see someone we knew so far from home! We rode splash together and filled an entire vehicle. Super fun picture


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> This isn't "haha" funny, it's more "what are the chances" funny.... My husband and I were at MK when someone said his name and come to find out his cousin and family were there on vacation, taking their foreign exchange student to WDW. It was so fun to see someone we knew so far from home! We rode splash together and filled an entire vehicle. Super fun picture


You really learn how small the world is in moments like that. My husband and I were in DC at a baseball game a year or so after transferring from overseas and ran into a guy that I was stationed with overseas at that same game!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOD: On our last trip, DW and I got on Thunder Mountain with a light rain. A memory came flooding back of my mom and I on Thunder Mountain in a much heavier rain when I was a teenager. I remember the two of us laughing the whole way through! It was a blast! DW and I also had fun, but it was great to pull up a lost memory of that trip in the rain with Mom. Good thing my face was already wet. (She isn't gone or anything, but as we get older, well, ya know.)

We don't have kids of our own yet, but some of our favorite moments watching people in the parks are a child's first reaction to something, or when we happen upon a cast member going that extra mile. It's hard to ignore all the adults and their issues, but when you are able to look past them, you see magic happening all the time.

For me personally, it's tough to top a moment like this. With Mom in 82 or 83:


----------



## TCB in FLA

Thursday’s QOTD: Shades of Green. Was just less than a moderate, plus so much more space. Being able to walk to the Poly/monorail was a huge factor in our decision, plus the shopette means we don’t have to mess with grocery delivery. I don’t love their bus system but do like Uber/lyft more anyway. 

I did not get drawn in the lottery for the NY half in March. Sigh. And I don’t have any races on the calendar after Dopey, so I’m kinda lost. There’s nothing local I want to run again, can’t convince running friends to travel. Perhaps if my 24hr-trail-event-I’m-using-as-a-catered-long-run goes well tomorrow, I’ll consider looking into an ultra or trail event. Or decide to work on some speed with shorter distances. Or something.


----------



## avondale

PrincessV said:


> I tried cling wrap but it wouldn't stay stuck... but I haven't tried the actual brand-name Saran Wrap, and I recall it being far superior to whatever it is I have form the Dollar Store. I'll give that a try - thanks!



Very strangely, my husband and I *swear* by the plastic wrap sold at CVS.  It's in a yellow box and the brand name is something like "Home Value" or something. It actually really sticks to food containers that you use it on!  We could never get cling wrap or saran wrap or any of those to stick.  Now we stock up every few months on the CVS brand and never bother to buy anything else.


----------



## avondale

ATTQOTD:  I don't remember this, but it is a family story.  My parents took me to WDW for the first time when I was 3 years old.  (There are pics to prove it, I just don't remember it.)  We drove from western Pennsylvania to WDW.  It was the late 1970s.  The trip all went OK.  The "funny" part is on the way home.

My parents decided it would be nice to drive the "scenic" route through the Appalachians for awhile.  That is when they discovered that I get car sick.  The story goes that I managed to throw up on every change of clothes they had for me before they managed to get back onto the relatively straight interstate highway.  In my family, this story is extra funny because if you knew my father, he was so incredibly short-tempered.  He must have been furious both with the fact that I was throwing up (in the car!  you don't get the car dirty!) and about all the frequent stops.  My poor mother dealing with it.  I'm glad I don't remember it - telling the story is much funnier.


----------



## DIS-OH

LSUlakes said:


> Perhaps we will see you there! We will look like the people out of place at the GF lol.



We will, too!   DH farms and goes nowhere without wearing a “gimme” hat from an equipment dealership or seed company!


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:

Interesting in a science-related way: My mom and I did a Mother-Daughter trip several years ago for Mother’s Day.   We were taking a break and stopped between The Land and The Seas pavilions at Epcot to watch a rabbit in the grassy area between the two buildings.   My mom said, “Awww, it’s Thumper!”  At that moment, a big hawk swooped in and grabbed the rabbit, carrying it off.   I looked at Mom and said, “Awww, it’s the Circle of Life!”

Funny:  My extended family—4 generations—went in early June to watch my nephew march with our HS band in the MK.  We were staying at All Star Movies. We had an early flight and went to the MK.   Except for DH, who had changed to a later flight so he could get more acres planted that day...it had been a wet spring and he was behind schedule.

DH sent me a text when he was on ME and asked what room we were in.  I replied with the room # and told him we were staying for the fireworks at MK. 

Later, as we are exiting the MK, DD#2 gets a call.  I hear her saying “yes, that’s the right room.”  Then she tells me that DH can’t find the room.  I take the phone and start giving directions..go out the food court, turn right, etc.  He’s following along but kept saying he didn’t see the landmarks I was describing.  

After a few minutes, it dawns on me to ask the important question:  “What resort are you at?”   Yup...he got off the ME bus at All Star Music instead of All Star Movies...spent 90 minutes wandering around the wrong resort.  When I explain that to him, his response was “Well why in the heck would a marching band be staying at Movies instead of Music?”


----------



## Disney at Heart

Thursday's QOTD: Shades of Green first timers. In my quest to stay at all resorts, this is one of the last. We've done them all at least once except some of the Villas. Like, stayed at Saratoga a couple of times, but never at the Treehouses, and Contemporary, but never at BLT. (From SoG, I hope the Poly monorail will be our friend.)

Friday's QOTD: Catching a tram to the parking lot once we (5 of us) were waiting in our stall. When the tram arrived, the family in the next stall had put about 12 family members in one line, so when the tram started loading and they realized they wouldn’t all fit on their row, they started pushing my family out out the way to get to our seat. Being mama bear, I wasn’t letting them leave my family to wait for the next tram so I shoved my 2DS & 1 DIL ahead and blocked like a football player to get them on before the other team. Then I squeezed in and had to sit up on the edge of the seat just to get in. I think we had our 5 adults plus 3-4 of them on one row! But both families all got on and I didn’t have to tackle anybody.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD: *Tell us a funny or interesting story you have witnessed while visiting the parks.



ATTQOTD: We like to people watch so there are probably a thousand stories I just can’t think of right now so I’ll go with two oldies but goodies that have stuck with me personally over the years:

My first trip ever was with my family in 1977. I was 8 years old. I went back for the second time in 1990 when I was visiting my cousin who lived in Lakeland, FL at the time. We only had 1 day at Disney. By then both EPCOT and MGM were open but I said I have no memory of my first trip so I really wanted to go back to Magic Kingdom. Well, the second I stepped into the park and onto the rides, every and I mean every detail of my first trip came back to me and I remembered everything like I was there a month earlier. And even today when I’m on attractions that were open in the 70’s I always get this weird reminiscence of that first trip.

Then, on our first trip as a family in 2004 - which was all of our first time at Animal Kingdom, we were heading into the maharajah jungle trek and the CM at the entrance was cradling and petting a baby Komodo Dragon. I was intrigued so I walk up to her. She says, “do you want a closer look?” I said sure as I inched closer to the dragon. When I get just close enough, the CM pulls the dragon away from her body and sticks it my face with a loud “ROAR”. I jumped away and  let out a loud shriek only to realize it was just a stuffed toy. The CM, my family and anyone else that happened to witness it were laughing hysterically. Meanwhile, I pretty much had to change my underwear after that.


----------



## LSUlakes

Some sad new today at the LSUlakes house. So for the past few days our little beagle has been having accidents unusually around the house. We figured she had a bladder infection so I brought her to the vet to confirm that. Well that test did not come up with anything. After blood work which did not show much of anything, ultrasound was next. Unfortunately that test showed that she has a softball size tumor in her abdomen. We got our her the first fall we were married. She’s 9 and it seems we have some difficult choices to make now. For now she is comfortable, but for how long is unknown.


----------



## dis_or_dat

So sorry to hear about your fur-baby. Something similar happened to me recently and it was so tough. I cried and cried when I put her down. She was a good dog.

On a brighter note
ATTQOTD: Back when Disneyland allowed 10 year olds to be dropped off and roam free, my friend and I were asked to jump on one of the Main Street Electrical parade floats by Peter Pan!


----------



## McNs

LSUlakes said:


> Some sad new today at the LSUlakes house. So for the past few days our little beagle has been having accidents unusually around the house. We figured she had a bladder infection so I brought her to the vet to confirm that. Well that test did not come up with anything. After blood work which did not show much of anything, ultrasound was next. Unfortunately that test showed that she has a softball size tumor in her abdomen. We got our her the first fall we were married. She’s 9 and it seems we have some difficult choices to make now. For now she is comfortable, but for how long is unknown.


So sad to hear. Our Pomeranian Pekingese fluff with teeth is having indoor accidents but he is 16. We took him to the vet for what we thought would be the last time after he was having trouble walking, but by the time we got there he was fine. Vet said it was likely arthritis. That was a couple months ago and he’s been ok since, some good days and other days he is just quiet. We are prepping the kids for his last day, truth Ben told I’m the one who needs the prepping as he is more my dog (function of being chief feeder/walker/groomer). Anyway thoughts with you and the rest of the family. Here’s a photo of Olly:


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> Some sad new today at the LSUlakes house. So for the past few days our little beagle has been having accidents unusually around the house. We figured she had a bladder infection so I brought her to the vet to confirm that. Well that test did not come up with anything. After blood work which did not show much of anything, ultrasound was next. Unfortunately that test showed that she has a softball size tumor in her abdomen. We got our her the first fall we were married. She’s 9 and it seems we have some difficult choices to make now. For now she is comfortable, but for how long is unknown.



I'm so sorry.  Making those decisions are some of the hardest.


----------



## jmasgat

LSUlakes said:


> Some sad new today at the LSUlakes house. So for the past few days our little beagle has been having accidents unusually around the house. We figured she had a bladder infection so I brought her to the vet to confirm that. Well that test did not come up with anything. After blood work which did not show much of anything, ultrasound was next. Unfortunately that test showed that she has a softball size tumor in her abdomen. We got our her the first fall we were married. She’s 9 and it seems we have some difficult choices to make now. For now she is comfortable, but for how long is unknown.



So sorry to hear.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> Some sad new today at the LSUlakes house...



@LSUlakes, I am sorry to hear about your beagle. We had to make the call on two elderly cats, and it's not easy.


----------



## LSUlakes

This is our Dixie girl. She was being a good girl on the way home yesterday riding shotgun.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Some sad new today at the LSUlakes house. So for the past few days our little beagle has been having accidents unusually around the house. We figured she had a bladder infection so I brought her to the vet to confirm that. Well that test did not come up with anything. After blood work which did not show much of anything, ultrasound was next. Unfortunately that test showed that she has a softball size tumor in her abdomen. We got our her the first fall we were married. She’s 9 and it seems we have some difficult choices to make now. For now she is comfortable, but for how long is unknown.



Sorry to hear about Dixie. Making these decisions is the hardest part of having a pet.


----------



## cavepig

LSUlakes said:


> Some sad new today at the LSUlakes house. So for the past few days our little beagle has been having accidents unusually around the house. We figured she had a bladder infection so I brought her to the vet to confirm that. Well that test did not come up with anything. After blood work which did not show much of anything, ultrasound was next. Unfortunately that test showed that she has a softball size tumor in her abdomen. We got our her the first fall we were married. She’s 9 and it seems we have some difficult choices to make now. For now she is comfortable, but for how long is unknown.


I'm so sorry about your fur baby.


----------



## apdebord

LSUlakes said:


> Some sad new today at the LSUlakes house. So for the past few days our little beagle has been having accidents unusually around the house. We figured she had a bladder infection so I brought her to the vet to confirm that. Well that test did not come up with anything. After blood work which did not show much of anything, ultrasound was next. Unfortunately that test showed that she has a softball size tumor in her abdomen. We got our her the first fall we were married. She’s 9 and it seems we have some difficult choices to make now. For now she is comfortable, but for how long is unknown.



Sending good thoughts to you guys. We took in an elderly dog in April 2015, thinking he only had a year left. Dusty is still with us, but not doing well. The vet says he’s just senile and grumpy, and the best thing we can do is keep him comfortable. He’s somewhere between 15 and 17. I never had a pet growing up, so this is my first time going through it and it’s really tough. I know you will make the best decision about Dixie, but I know it’s really hard to do. 

Here’s our old man Dusty, he got stuck in his water bowl lol:


----------



## Slogger

Sorry @LSUlakes about Dixie.    
Having pets brings so much joy but losing them is so hard too.


----------



## jennamfeo

@LSUlakes So sorry about your Dixie girl. She looks so sweet in that picture. Sending y’all love.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

@LSUlakes So sorry for the news. Give her lots of love.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Let me get the ball rolling:

*November Totals:*

Running: 157.04 miles
Average Pace: 9:28
Total Elevation Gain: 13,020 ft
Steps: 593,950

Down about 30 miles from November 2017, but I'm pretty happy with that since I don't have a race on the calendar.


----------



## huskies90

*November *miles = 173 – Almost 2/3 of the way through my Goofy training plan…11 out of 18 weeks complete.

October  = 161
September = 129
August = 174
July = 184
June = 151
May = 156
April = 113
March = 99
February = 78
January = 67


1,485 total miles so far in 2018


----------



## PCFriar80

From Princess Jasmine "Jassie" and me, wishing the best for Dixie.


----------



## avondale

*Baltimore Inner Harbor 10K Race Report*

@LSUlakes , can you please update my entry?  avondale - Baltimore Inner Harbor 10K (57:30 / 57:26.3)

This was my first time running this race.  I picked it because @DopeyBadger said I should do a shorter 10K training plan before getting into my next marathon plan.  This race was a good time and location for me.  Also, looking at the 2017 results, I had a good chance of winning my age group, so I was motivated!

There are three races, a HM starting at 7:00am (~850 runners) and the 10K (~300) and 5K (~150) starting at 7:15am.  Lots of parking very close to the start.  Easy to get to from the interstate.  The race was well-organized, in my opinion, with a lot of port-a-potties at the start and a packet pick-up that was quick.  Of course, I always get there early.

I got in a mile or so of easy warm-up in the 30 minutes prior to the 10K start.  The HM started  5 minutes late, but the 10K and 5K still started on time.

The weather was great, in my opinion - upper 30s F, dry, and not windy.  I wore (non-insulated) tights and long sleeves, and wouldn't have minded short sleeves.

The race is advertised as being scenic along the Baltimore Harbor, but for the 10K at least, it was not all that scenic.  The first approximately 4 miles are a block or two away from the harbor, with tall buildings in between the race course and the harbor blocking the view.  Also, there was construction in a number of the buildings between the course and the harbor.  The last couple of miles run on sort of a "riverwalk" type promenade along the harbor.

I just got over a cold less than a week ago and had also just gotten off of some medicine, unrelated to the cold, that had messed with my HR quite a bit, so I wasn't totally sure how I was going to feel today.  I started off a bit slower than my hoped-for pace and tried to just keep a positive mood, i.e., I'm lucky to be able to get out and run, it's good weather, pretty morning, etc.  Just to keep myself from obsessing too much about pace.  It generally worked, and I picked things up in the second half.  Splits: 9:38, 9:25, 9:16, 9:28, 9:20, 9:21, and the last bit 9:22 min/mi.  Luckily, I didn't have any physical issues and it just felt like a race where I was working hard!

My finish time was 57:26.3, which was 20 seconds faster than @DopeyBadger predicted and met my posted goal!  My Garmin GPS said the race was only 6.11 miles, but I don't think it was actually short.  There were a couple of literal U-turns in the course, which can always mess up GPS, and then with some of the tall buildings and the weird path along the harbor at the end, I think my GPS got off.  The GPS matched the mile markers for the first 3 miles, but it had issues in the second half.

I didn't win my age group, because it was almost 2x bigger than last year!  I was 4/27, which is certainly good enough - I pretty much never am in contention for my age group at all, so it was fun thinking that I might have a chance to win it!  (My time would've won my age group in 2017.)  This was also my second-best 10K time ever, so it was a good one.

So I was happy with my performance, and I thought the race was pretty good overall.  Results were posted online within a couple of minutes, which was awesome.  

One thing to keep in mind if you're considering this race or the 5K or HM that goes with it:  you have to pay attention during the race!  The three races have overlapping segments and many different turns.  There are many, many volunteers on the course and lots of signage, but if you zone out, you can easily follow the flow into an incorrect segment.  I didn't have any problem with this, but I was aware of the potential issues, and I didn't run with headphones today.


----------



## avondale

*November Stats*
running: 101.0 miles
tennis: 16 hours

Running was almost twice as much as October, as I was peaking in my 10K race preparation.  Also, running did not take a break over Thanksgiving.  

Tennis, on the other hand, has a big break over Thanksgiving as everyone travels and so the leagues pause.  10 of my 16 hours of tennis this month was in the 8 days before Thanksgiving! Because of this, tennis was overall a lot lower than October (28 h).


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @avondale on a great 10k run.   Always a good feeling when you are on pace and meet/exceeding goals.


----------



## Capang

Ran the Christmas Story Run 5k this morning. My goals were to learn to navigate the crowds better and to really stick to intervals without going out too fast. Accomplished both and I *think* I PR'd. Waiting until I'm home to check results. My husband also ran with me and it was his first ever race. He did well!

Best part: waiting for the bus to head back to my car we started talking to the couple behind us and turns out they own DVC and are huge Disney fans.

ETA: I also booked a 1 bedroom next year for W&D. So I guess I'm running at least something there

@LSUlakes I'm so sorry.


----------



## Slogger

November Mileage Stats

         102.64 miles
       9:57 avg. pace
     17 hrs 1 min total time
       2 new PRs (Half, 10k)

Also achieved my yearly mileage goal of 1200 miles.
Time to Hibernate!!!


----------



## KevM

November mileage:
Miles - 118.00
Avg Pace - 11:21
Runs - 21

I wasn’t sure how long I wanted/would need to take off from doing another race after my first Marathon, but I made a last minute decision the other day to sign up for a 5K for this morning; The Jingle Bell Jog.  It was a nice morning, a bit chilly with the high at 9AM only being about 34 degrees.  It started and ended at a local high school with the course going through the neighborhoods around the school.  It was slightly hilly.  The hills were mostly gradual though, no real steep ones.  I finished in 31:05.

@LSUlakes I have also signed up for a race next Saturday

12/8/18 - KevM - 12K o’ Christmas (NG/NA)


----------



## LSUlakes

Ran my unofficial but kinda official Baton Rouge Beach Half Marathon this morning. I think my goal was 2:15:00, finished 2:12:45. Was a good run but weather stunk. Very similar to 2016 WDW marathon. 70 ish, high humidity and wet roads made for a slippery run. Happy with the effort though.


----------



## mankle30

My Nomember: 139.2 miles - probably an all-time high (not looking at my stats going back to a couple of years ago. And this total was lower than it should have been because I was cutting mileage due to dead legs and having trouble completing long runs. So, wow.


----------



## Kazrak

November stats: 
11.3 miles.  I lost a lot of training time to air quality issues, recovery, and rain.  I now have 4 weeks to get ready for my PoT 10k.


----------



## jmasgat

November Miles:  Who knows-not too many, probably 60-ish.  My Garmin is being super temperamental....it must know I am replacing it with a VA3. 

I started training for Boston this week.  Also trying a new marathon plan--the BAA level 1.  I could probably do more, but really don't want to risk any injuries and I did have the usual wonky random strains this past fall.  So we'll give this one a try. Still going to shoot for 4-ish hours.  One thing I like about it is that one of the workouts is hill repeats, which I will do indoors on the TM.  Won't be able to do the downhills, but I'm okay with that.

And for those of you who are MATH-AVERSE, look away now.  Today is my birthday and not only do I move up an age group, I also get a birthday that is divisible by 1,2,3,4,5,6,10,12,15,20,,20 and 60. The former engineer in me likes that.


----------



## Disney at Heart

November:
132.41 miles
24.82 hours
11:15 pace
19 runs 

and I just finished 20 miles at 11:40 pace today to start off December in the rain at 51* -- not fun, but done! Goofy in 6 weeks!


----------



## Smilelea

@LSUlakes, I'm so sorry to hear about your fur baby. We were in a very similar situation a year ago in October. I was the reason we got her. I'm a sucker for puppies. But she quickly became more DH's baby. It was a very painful few months for our family. #cancersucks  She was only 7 years old. 

@jmasgat, Happy Birthday!

November miles:
26.6 miles

Just in case I haven't said it before, shin splints suck!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jmasgat said:


> ...divisible by... 60...



#NoMathHere

Seems like you have to be either 60 or 120. When we met at 2018 HHHH you didn't seem twice as old as me (clarification: you didn't seem *as old* as me), so that only leaves 1 choice.

HBD, and enjoy the new age group!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

So sorry about your pup @LSUlakes. Dogs are the most special kind of “people.”


----------



## flav

November distance: 54km (33miles)

Basically, started hurting, ran a half on the 11th (with the approval of my physio) then rested up until now. Sight. The good news is I am learning to deal with it, to reinforce the rest and to slowly ramp back up. We will see what podiatrist and snow bring to December.

Which leads me to...

ATTQOTD peak to confidence: Before November I would have said that I typically have one of those glorious long run before a race and that I really only commit to a race goal the morning of (although I consistently train for it many weeks before that). I hence have confidence in my base training but really know for sure if I was totally ready once I pass the finish line.

ATTQOTD resorts: I am not going to Marathon Weekend 2019 but am all over the place with respect to Marathon Weekend 2020 resort choice. What started as a cheap vacation (Pop was my first idea) now includes at least DD11 (then 12) and DM so Monorail resorts or YBC if I can get a super deal. I will consider POFQ or POR otherwise. The discussion did help, especially the pool weather part.


----------



## flav

jmasgat said:


> November Miles:  Who knows-not too many, probably 60-ish.  My Garmin is being super temperamental....it must know I am replacing it with a VA3.
> 
> I started training for Boston this week.  Also trying a new marathon plan--the BAA level 1.  I could probably do more, but really don't want to risk any injuries and I did have the usual wonky random strains this past fall.  So we'll give this one a try. Still going to shoot for 4-ish hours.  One thing I like about it is that one of the workouts is hill repeats, which I will do indoors on the TM.  Won't be able to do the downhills, but I'm okay with that.
> 
> And for those of you who are MATH-AVERSE, look away now.  Today is my birthday and not only do I move up an age group, I also get a birthday that is divisible by 1,2,3,4,5,6,10,12,15,20,,20 and 60. The former engineer in me likes that.


Happy 60th Bday and enjoy Boston!


----------



## apdebord

133 November miles, including a new half marathon and 10K PR. The increase in mileage hit me this week and I’m just really tired all the time but can’t sleep. Otherwise I feel really good! Ready to take on December and start my taper on Christmas Eve. 

If you guys could send some good running vibes to my husband that’d be awesome. He’s currently running his first “official” 100 miler (Devil Dog Ultra in Triangle, VA); just got the update he passed the 55 mile checkpoint in a little over 12 hours. It’s going to be a dark, cold, wet night for him.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> She’s 9 and it seems we have some difficult choices to make now. For now she is comfortable, but for how long is unknown.


So sorry to hear about your dog.  My parents had to put their "puppy" down when he was about 16.  He lived a good, full life, but we knew at the end it was time for him to go.  That dog celebrated many a win with me.  And against my little sister's wishes, I steered clear of him during games.  She always said if I held him, I would feel better, but I figured he did not want to be flying in the air to celebrate.  



apdebord said:


> If you guys could send some good running vibes to my husband that’d be awesome. He’s currently running his first “official” 100 miler (Devil Dog Ultra in Triangle, VA); just got the update he passed the 55 mile checkpoint in a little over 12 hours. It’s going to be a dark, cold, wet night for him.


Best of luck to him.  That sounds intense.  

November totals:

106 miles.  That's a new monthly record for me for the year by over 35 miles and also an all time monthly record.  
29 hours running.  

Found myself really questioning why I signed up to run a marathon as the miles increase, that's for sure.  But I keep telling myself it will all be worth it come marathon weekend.


----------



## Disney at Heart

apdebord said:


> If you guys could send some good running vibes to my husband that’d be awesome. He’s currently running his first “official” 100 miler (Devil Dog Ultra in Triangle, VA); just got the update he passed the 55 mile checkpoint in a little over 12 hours. It’s going to be a dark, cold, wet night for him.


 I feel your pain. DH ran the Georgia Death Race and finished up in the night. The checkpoints weren’t reporting, so I didn’t know exactly where he was. I was a nervous wreck all night! That was nothing, though, compared to how he was feeling!


----------



## dis_or_dat

November
Total: 141.81
Avg Pace: 8:27


----------



## Professor_Cookie

November miles-65
Vertical gain-5305 feet


----------



## McNs

November:
Distance 149km - 93mi
Avg pace 5:10 min/km - 8:19 min/mi

I REALLY struggled with running in November after my marathon on October 28th. Still struggling a bit but gradually getting better. I've entered another one in May (Rotorua). 

This month, I've taken some inspiration from Rickey Gates, who is busy running every street in San Francisco. I'm not going to replicate that (SF has 1260 miles, Auckland around 4,400 miles) but I'm busy expanding my Strava Heatmap suburb by suburb. I had done a lot anyway particularly in the area I live, but it's nice to have something to work towards!


----------



## AFwifelife

November:
Miles - 121.2 miles
Avg pace - 11:30
Time spent - 23:15:45


----------



## Wendy98

@LSUlakes , sorry to hear about Dixie.  I've been there.

November Miles:

total: 190.86
avg. pace:  7:44/mile

I cut back after NYC and I have been taking the pace easier.  I am trying to get my bothersome foot under control.  I ran all but one day in WDW and by the end of the day, my feet were killing me.  The faster paces seem to aggravate it.  I am also not highly motivated to run lately.  There was a week or so that I felt I was just going through the motions.


----------



## garneska

I had an incident during my run this morning that thankfully did not turn into a catastrophe.  My fault as I was not paying attention, I was messing with my watch. I was also running a route I am very familiar with.  However I ran into a wire pole.  It was basically a hard wire that does not move at all that is holding up another big pole.  I caught the wire with my shoulder and almost fell completely backwards on my butt. I was able to grab said wire to keep me on my feet.  Good thing is I did not fall and I did no damage to my legs. I kept running, I was about mile 3 in a 13 mile run.  The bad thing is my shoulder is killing me.  It hurts to lift a glass to my mouth.  After I got home and showered I iced it.  However it is not feeling so good.  Am afraid of what color it will turn tomorrow.


----------



## cburnett11

November Miles:
115.76 miles
20:53:52 hours
10:50 pace
16 runs


----------



## JulieODC

64.2 miles in November - still building back and feeling good!

Super quick race reports....

Hopkin10k - scenic course, but serious hills that had me sweating outloud when is turn a bend and see a new one ahead. Finished in 1:00.56 - not a PR, and shy of my goal of getting under 60 min (I’ve hit the goal in longer races, but never in a 10k)....but since I wasn’t training for a time, the hills were crazy, and I’m getting a cold, but I  was happy. Bonus points for free chik fil a and beer at the end!

Angel run 5k - family charity race in town, rained the whooole time. Ran with my husband, DD7, and DD3 in her stroller. This was DD7’s first official 5k without a stroller assist - and she did great (just a little encouragement here and there). We finished in 40:37.

Overall a successful running weekend to kick off December! And caps off a totally unplanned 4 races in less than 2 weeks scheduling gaff on my part!


----------



## gjramsey

October Totals
Distance: 123.56 miles
Time: 16:55:43
Avg Pace: 8:13min/mi
Avg HR: 142

The last two weeks were spent road-tripping to Colorado and followed that up with a nasty cold (or something) that kinda killed a couple of weeks of workouts.  Actually surprised my HR went down from Oct, since the last several runs, it has been way higher.

I don't think I ever posted I was running this, but today I ran the *Rock n Roll San Antonio Half marathon*.  We headed over to San Antonio yesterday morning and hit the expo.  Picked up my bib, and was really surprised to be in corral 6 (last year I was in 1), so not sure what was going on. After getting the bib, the family headed out to Fiesta Texas for some roller coaster action.  After the park, headed back to downtown, and walked on the Riverwalk for a while.  

So this morning, got into the corrals and noticed that the 1:40 and 1:45 pace groups were in 5, again, why are they so far back? Since there was no corral monitoring at all, I moved up to be in front of the the pace groups at the front of 5, and noticed that almost all the bibs in 4 were marathon bibs, and noticed a 5:00 pace group in 3.  WTH.  It looks like they had all marathoners in the first 4 corrals, and the half in the 19 corrals behind.  Which was a royal screw-up in my mind, and many other half runners felt the same as well as I talked to some during the race.  There was no break between the full and the start of the half, so we were all bobbing and weaving around the marathoners.  My first mile was around 8:30, and took to around mile 5 to get to runners that were running around the same pace as myself.  Meb started about 3 minutes in front of me, and his first 5k was about a 8:35 pace and he finished in 1:39:57, so it looked like even he had issues with the way this was done. I had read he was going to pace a 1:40, but never saw him on the course.  bummer.

Since I was illing the week leading up to the race, I had no real goals, except to run a consistent race.

After finally getting to a spot where I could run a decent pace, I think I accomplished it.

1 - 8:32
2 - 7:56
3 - 7:51
4 - 7:46
5 - 7:29
6 - 7:39
7 - 7:36
8 - 7:30
9 - 7:34
10 - 7:34
11 - 7:40
12 - 7:50 (big stinking hill during this mile, hated it last year, still hated it this year)
13 - 7:39

Finished in *1:43:03*.  Pretty happy with the results and the consistency.  I knew I would not be able to pick up the pace too much today, and was over 3 minutes faster than last year.  If the race wants to start the marathoners in front of the half, include a decent break between the two groups, or start the race at different times, so the marathoners are more spread out.


----------



## tidefan

November Totals

113.2 miles
11:13 avg pace

Hoping my ankle/achilles holds up to January...


----------



## TheHamm

rteetz said:


> 1. Food court area?
> 2. A child pooping could happen at any park
> 3. *Don’t go to shanghai Disneyland *



DYING
from the popcorn I just snorted out my nose laughing at your truthful statement.

*November*
30 miles
half of last month's milage.  And little hope December will be better.  Reflection: (1) The NB shoes give me an arch blister at all distance >6 miles and 2 miles in thicker socks.  I intend to purchase new shoes and likely revert to the Adrenalines despite the sole wearing away in 200ish miles. (2) I ran more per day on business trips than on vacation, but slept more on vacation.  I thought it would be easier to get at least a 5K in regularly, but I was so exhausted it did not happen.  his leads to some concern as I was already concerned I would be getting zero miles over the week of Christmas.  This leads me into my make up answers of the day.

When do I feel ready for a race?  I felt ready to run my first half in early Nov as I made it to 10 miles which was a mental hurdle for me, and I felt fine for the remainder of the day.  I am going to keep telling myself this until Marathon weekend.  I did 10 miles and was fine throughout and then carried a 40lb kid for 2 miles that evening and was fine.  I can finish 13.1, but I might not feel as fine given the lack of training in Nov & Dec.  Muscle up, Buttercup.  I'm not skipping time with my kids over the holiday, and I am going to the race, so my option is toe the line and see what happens, right?

I'm staying at POP.  Because my husband is amazing and booked it when prices dropped in the summer, which is part of why I signed up- pushed me to the edge I wanted to look over, really.

Funny Park Moment: 
(1) I observed [I think this was the QOTD criteria] someone bust out a can opener and a can of peaches in MK, and proceed to slurp it down.
(2) experienced [maybe not the question] My family hosted an exchange student in high school, and I went on the YFU trip to WDW as host families were welcome.  I was the only American under 40.  I stuck with my Japanese friend, which was a poor choice for many reasons.  Day 1 at Epcot. she and the rest of the Japanese students (they all hung together, made all the plans and I really was left out) decided on Teppan Edo.  As there were no Japanese restaurants in the Flint, MI area this was my first experience eating Japanese food, so I thought I should let them order for me.  BAD CHOICE.  I cannot imagine what the bystanders thought.  I painfully sucked down the extra wasabi rolls, uncooked meat of dubious origin, and sake ordered by someone not in our group- one of the entertained bystanders.  In hindsight, this is more entertaining as I have spent lots of time for work in Japan with dorky Japanese engineers who think it is entertaining I will try any food once.  My tip: raw horse is fine, anything fermented until slimy (okra, yamaimu, natto) is one and done.  Also slightly entertaining that I got alcohol while underage, but refused alcohol at the Japan pavillion at F&W last year because i did not have my ID (failure of paying for everything by magic band?).


----------



## CDKG

*November Miles: 149.2
2018 Miles: 1,122*

What!?! In January I ran 62.1 miles and now I'm running almost 150 miles a month? And...feeling good doing it! Only three weeks and two 20 mile runs separate me from taper time. We are so close!


----------



## rteetz

TheHamm said:


> DYING
> from the popcorn I just snorted out my nose laughing at your truthful statement.


I only speak the truth


----------



## Miranda

I don't get the Shanghai Disneyland reference


----------



## Capang

Miranda said:


> I don't get the Shanghai Disneyland reference


It's kind of a thing there, people just "go" wherever.


----------



## DustyWA

November totals:

Distance:  180.8 miles
Duration:  26:33:19 hours
Avg Pace:  8:49
Avg HR:  144

Month's highlights was running my first full marathon.  Still doing my two week recovery, but legs are feeling fine and I'm itching to get back to running.  Plan for this month is mostly easy miles as I build my mileage back up before next month's Dopey.


----------



## Miranda

Capang said:


> It's kind of a thing there, people just "go" wherever.


----------



## rteetz

Miranda said:


> I don't get the Shanghai Disneyland reference


The people who visit Shanghai tend to not be properly trained to use a bathroom all the time. They have signs up inside the park telling people to use a bathroom yet people will still go in grassy areas and such whenever and wherever they want. 

It’s quite a different culture at that park.


----------



## Dis5150

November miles - 67.5

Once I stopped training for the WDW marathon my miles just kinda dropped. 

I AM running a half on Saturday and it is supposed to be "feels like" 32 with rain and 15 mph winds at race start and only a 1 degree warm up by the time I will finish (still raining and windy). I don't mind the cold and I don't mind the rain but I HATE running in cold rain. Totally rethinking what to wear to stay relatively warm and relatively dry. I have a long sleeve Brooks hoodie that I LOVE for running in the rain as it wicks the water away from my skin like crazy - never even feel wet. But it is thin and I don't think it will keep me very warm. And I have a long sleeve hoodie that I wear for cold runs but I don't know how water repellent it is. Sigh. First World problems I know. I just hate being cold and wet for hours.


----------



## AntimonyER

Morning all!

November totals:

Distance - 101.4 mi
Duration - 13:04:17
Avg Pace - 7:46

Summary - My first month breaking 100 miles! Also completed my first HM, and my first time placing in a race (2nd in my age group for local 5k). Dropped my average pace by 46 seconds per mile compared to last month (Love running in the cold). Bring on December!


----------



## Wendy98

gjramsey said:


> October Totals
> Distance: 123.56 miles
> Time: 16:55:43
> Avg Pace: 8:13min/mi
> Avg HR: 142
> 
> The last two weeks were spent road-tripping to Colorado and followed that up with a nasty cold (or something) that kinda killed a couple of weeks of workouts.  Actually surprised my HR went down from Oct, since the last several runs, it has been way higher.
> 
> I don't think I ever posted I was running this, but today I ran the *Rock n Roll San Antonio Half marathon*.  We headed over to San Antonio yesterday morning and hit the expo.  Picked up my bib, and was really surprised to be in corral 6 (last year I was in 1), so not sure what was going on. After getting the bib, the family headed out to Fiesta Texas for some roller coaster action.  After the park, headed back to downtown, and walked on the Riverwalk for a while.
> 
> So this morning, got into the corrals and noticed that the 1:40 and 1:45 pace groups were in 5, again, why are they so far back? Since there was no corral monitoring at all, I moved up to be in front of the the pace groups at the front of 5, and noticed that almost all the bibs in 4 were marathon bibs, and noticed a 5:00 pace group in 3.  WTH.  It looks like they had all marathoners in the first 4 corrals, and the half in the 19 corrals behind.  Which was a royal screw-up in my mind, and many other half runners felt the same as well as I talked to some during the race.  There was no break between the full and the start of the half, so we were all bobbing and weaving around the marathoners.  My first mile was around 8:30, and took to around mile 5 to get to runners that were running around the same pace as myself.  Meb started about 3 minutes in front of me, and his first 5k was about a 8:35 pace and he finished in 1:39:57, so it looked like even he had issues with the way this was done. I had read he was going to pace a 1:40, but never saw him on the course.  bummer.
> 
> Since I was illing the week leading up to the race, I had no real goals, except to run a consistent race.
> 
> After finally getting to a spot where I could run a decent pace, I think I accomplished it.
> 
> 1 - 8:32
> 2 - 7:56
> 3 - 7:51
> 4 - 7:46
> 5 - 7:29
> 6 - 7:39
> 7 - 7:36
> 8 - 7:30
> 9 - 7:34
> 10 - 7:34
> 11 - 7:40
> 12 - 7:50 (big stinking hill during this mile, hated it last year, still hated it this year)
> 13 - 7:39
> 
> Finished in *1:43:03*.  Pretty happy with the results and the consistency.  I knew I would not be able to pick up the pace too much today, and was over 3 minutes faster than last year.  If the race wants to start the marathoners in front of the half, include a decent break between the two groups, or start the race at different times, so the marathoners are more spread out.



I have race rage just from reading your recap...


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Which run during your week do you not look forward to doing, but do it anyway because it will make you a better runner?

ATTQOTD: The answer would be speed work. Hate it, but next to the long run, its the most important for making gains. However, since I am on this crazy plan of just getting ready for 26.2, it's been cut out for now. Will resume after marathon is complete. 


Also, I want to thank all of you for the kind comments about our dog. We are waiting for the vet to call us as we have some questions to ask that will help us make whatever decisions we need to make. We told DD5 that her puppy is sick. She said she just needs some medicine or a shot. This is going to be difficult down the road as it's going to be her first experience with the whole life/death situation. My heart hurts for her.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which run during your week do you not look forward to doing, but do it anyway because it will make you a better runner?


The one where weather is the least ideal which is all the time now  

Seriously though this cold weather is really making me not want to run.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which run during your week do you not look forward to doing, but do it anyway because it will make you a better runner?



All of them, at least in the first mile.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: speedwork. Although the first 2 miles of any run sucks, at least you can cruise after that. With speedwork and the starting and stopping, it seems like it takes forever.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Honestly, none of them! I always look forward to running.


----------



## Chaitali

@avondale I was at the race in Baltimore too and agree with your assessment!  I did the half, and I also did the half in 2016.  I feel like they changed the course a bit so that less of it was by the water for the 10k.  It was less by the water for the half too but I'm ok with the change because it allowed us to avoid a bridge (with a big hill) at the turn around point since we turned around sooner.  I agree it was very well organized but the course was a bit confusing with all the turns.  There was one part for the half marathon where you had to double back and do a loop, there were signs saying half marathon first loop go to the left and second loop go straight but I know I saw people cut the course there, and I don't even think they did it on purpose.  It was just hard to tell which way to go.  They were probably disappointed at the end because they were probably close to 2 miles short on their GPS.

This race went really well for me but I wasn't doing it for time.  I was doing it to practice not going out too fast at the start of a race.  My Dopey Badger plan was to go at an easy pace for 8 miles, marathon pace for 4 miles and then half marathon pace for the last mile.  It went according to plan and even too fast for the last mile!  I was also able to practice nutrition because I think I didn't take enough on my last race and that went well too.  Splits were 14:40, 15:00, 14:33, 15:07, 14:26, 14:49, 15:25 and 15:08 for the easy miles.  13:57, 14:16, 13:13 and 13:55 for the marathon pace miles (I was shooting for 14).  The last mile and change were 12:57 and 12:32 when I was shooting for 13:30.  Overall pace was 14:22.

I would highly recommend this race.  It's pretty flat, unlike most Baltimore halfs.  It's well organized, on the small side, and does have pretty water views for a lot of the half.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> The one where weather is the least ideal which is all the time now
> 
> Seriously though this cold weather is really making me not want to run.


^^^ this. Even if I don't want to run I don't mind it once I'm going. But cold, icy weather? Yeah, no.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> ^^^ this. Even if I don't want to run I don't mind it once I'm going. But cold, icy weather? Yeah, no.


Yep once I’m going I’m fine but otherwise it’s just like ugh...


----------



## michigandergirl

Capang said:


> It's kind of a thing there, people just "go" wherever.





rteetz said:


> It’s quite a different culture at that park.



Yes, and the kids wear "split pants" for elimination convenience. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which run during your week do you not look forward to doing, but do it anyway because it will make you a better runner?



Speed work, especially during hot & humid summers. I like tempo runs, but not a fan of any other speed work.

November miles: 37.3 miles

Not a great running month for me. My treadmill broke, but should be getting fixed this week, hopefully. I've only been running about twice a week, but have also been getting on the elliptical twice a week, plus yoga twice a week. I'm starting to feel the need for a training plan again, by January for sure I'll have to get at it.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Lord have mercy, tempo runs. Give me track work, progression runs, long runs, hill repeats or anything but tempo miles. I know how beneficial they are, but I truly dread doing them.

Edited to add: Hey Coach! Thanks for liking my post, nothing to see here though!


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I think any of my two hour runs after work - especially when it’s already dark out...


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I would have to say intervals. Especially that last one of the run. That one sucks.


----------



## jennamfeo

*November Totals:*
Miles Ran - 109.48
Average Pace - 10:47
Time Spent - 18:57:59
Miles YTD - 1077.03

*ATTQOTD:* I feel like the easy run after a day off is always hard for me because it's slow and I just don't feel like doing it. But once I get going I am fine. I actually like speedwork because the intervals tend to make the run go by faster. (Lol puns...) I am going to agree with @KSellers88 that some of those tempo runs are killer. Whew.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*November Training Summary*
Running duration = 0 hours
Running mileage = 0 miles
Indoor Cycling duration = 21:12 hours
Indoor Cycling mileage = unknown miles
21 Day Fix = 8 workouts (4 hours)
Total Training Time = 25:12 hours

Still no running for me.  Still on a self prescribed running hiatus due to the ankle injury that was giving me fits from August to October in the buildup to the Chicago Marathon.  Just got my new Wahoo Kickr Core bike trainer and so I've mapped out some indoor cycling from here until February.  I've also started doing 21 Day Fix with my wife because she wanted to do that after finishing her 80 Day Obsession with her sister.  Now that we're not living with my SIL anymore, my wife wanted a partner.  So we're doing 21 Day Fix and then later this month starting 80 Day Obsession.  So hoping that between the biking and increase in strength work than I normally do, that I'll be ready to attack the run training come mid-February.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I dread the after work runs the most. I know they are always fine and I feel great afterwards, but it’s hard to get out the door after working all day then commuting home. 

Thanks for all the encouragement during my husband’s 100 miler this weekend. Shortly after I posted, he texted me and said he was done. He sat in a heated tent for an hour and ate but couldn’t warm up and his muscles were starting to seize from shivering. It was in the low 40s and rained all day and that really got to him. We haven’t had weather like that at home this year so it was a bit of a shock. He dropped at the 100K mark, so I’m very proud of him for getting to that point in tough conditions. Of the 117 people that started, only 51 finished. He definitely made the smart call. He has a 50K in 2 weeks and it’s one of his favorite races. Plus he’s pacing me to my first marathon in less than 6 weeks! So he really needs to be healthy for those. These ultras are no joke!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  Speed day


----------



## QueenFernando

I second (or third) the tempo runs too.  Just had to do one yesterday.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: When it was 5 days a week running, always Wed.  Because my brain would often forget that Wed wasn't an off day and then I'd go AWWWW MAN!  For actual workout type: probably straight tempo runs, so certain Thursdays.  Once I'm doing them, I'm fine but it's the anticipation and procrastination that get me.  I am thankful for the warmup mile(s) as they kind of "talk me into" doing my tempo because I'm already running. 
Flip side: I love Sunday long runs...love them!

Now that it's officially Dec, next month is WDW race weekend! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh (that's an excited Ahh btw)
Training right now to make sure I can enjoy my race, meaning I'm not shooting for a PR but I don't want to feel like crud.  It's a lot less pressure but also takes a lot more "get your butt out the door" yelling at myself.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> The one where weather is the least ideal which is all the time now
> 
> Seriously though this cold weather is really making me not want to run.


Exactly with you on the cold!


I look forward to all runs, even tempo & Speed work, when the weather is nice.  When it's freezing/snowing I dread in a way almost all of them.   Like today the roads are sloppy, it was lightly snowing, snow everywhere to see, but the wind was low and temp was 27 so it wasn't bad out there, just not something to look forward to.  And seeing all week will be the same or colder/windier is running depressing.  But, once done & thawed/warmed up,  it feels good to have done it.


----------



## Sanchez

Mile repeats. Angst, distress and pain.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: In general, I really like long runs and have a harder time with speed work.  But the Daniel's I-Pace workouts from DopeyBadger hurt (that's a good hurt!)   Anything that is in the 800-1200m interval range has always been my nemesis.  I'd much rather do a 6-8 mile progressive tempo run than intermediate distance intervals.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-I tend to dread the long runs because they are so............loooooooonnnggggg!!!   They seem to take forever.   I want to go faster!!

I enjoy the speed workouts.   Hard but a great feeling when you are done.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which run during your week do you not look forward to doing, but do it anyway because it will make you a better runner?


ATTQOTD: Well, in general, I would say I dread any run when it is below freezing and windy out.

But if we are not talking about weather, the long runs bother me the most which is why I am struggling with the idea of another marathon after January. The long runs just eat up too much of my time to the point where I am scheduling my weekends around my run. I would rather it be the other way around.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I don’t have anything in my training plans that I truly dislike. I do have speed workouts that scare the pants off me until I’m in the middle of it and realize it’s not that bad and I can do it. All the answers with tempo runs are worrying me. I have a marathon tempo run this Wednesday. I’ve done one so far, but it was on a treadmill.

November Totals
121.44 miles
22:52:18 hours
11:18 average pace
1285.17 miles YTD

I’ve been doing well with my cross training. I lift weights three times a week and I’m getting my muscles back! I try to get to a Les Mills BodyFlow class once a week. It’s been a struggle balancing the time to run and lift weights and manage day to day household & parental duties. I ran for 80 minutes today then spent another 75 in the gym. Add in the drive time to the gym and back and that’s about 3 hours of my day taken up by exercise alone! I bought a roomba on Black Friday. I named her Rosie and having her vacuum for me everyday has been a big help.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which run during your week do you not look forward to doing, but do it anyway because it will make you a better runner?



ATTQOTD:  Speed repeats and tempo runs. It doesn’t help that I’m invariably doing them after a long day at work so my legs are pre-fatigued.


----------



## michigandergirl

Wow, I had no idea so many people dislike tempo runs! Clearly I'm in the minority in liking them...


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: It is stop what you are doing and get out of the door part of any type of run that I dislike. Once warmed up, I like any type of run. I adapt my tempo to extreme conditions (heat or slippery snow) if need be. I could almost say that races with firm time objectives are the ones that I dislike (the only moments where I seriously question my sanity about running).


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I mostly dread/like all runs equally. As others have said: I dread (a little too strong of a word) it until I get out the door and get moving.

I like speed/tempo runs. I don't really dread any type of run, except the cool down after speed/tempo. It just seems SO SLOW.

If we're talking weather, I absolutely hate wind. I can deal with hot/cold/rain, but really dislike wind.


----------



## Baloo in MI

November Miles: 21.5 miles
Ok, I just have to smile!  The total is low and there was (and will continue to be for awhile) more walking than running, but the ankle is continuing in the right direction and I have actual numbers to report!  

ATTQOTD:  I have never been a fan of speed work.

@LSUlakes I am so sorry to hear about Dixie and the tough decisions that lay ahead.  It is especially hard with children.  Thinking about you and your family.



apdebord said:


> If you guys could send some good running vibes to my husband that’d be awesome. He’s currently running his first “official” 100 miler (Devil Dog Ultra in Triangle, VA); just got the update he passed the 55 mile checkpoint in a little over 12 hours. It’s going to be a dark, cold, wet night for him.



Congrats to your husband for toeing the line for a 100 miler!  I am sure next time he will finish the distance.  In that kind of cold, sounds like he made a good decision.  A DNF is always better than a DNS!  Next time the buckle is his!


----------



## camaker

I'm a little late to the November summary party, but here's how my turkey month went.  November was mostly an exercise in reestablishing training rhythm after the two long races in October chopped that month up.  Training at this point is all about bridging October's marathon fitness into a December ultra and January Goofy.  That's put me a bit outside my normal plan zone, and I've had to design this portion of my training myself.  I guess we'll see if it worked in the next month or so.  I can already report, though, that I'm hitting my target paces more comfortably now.  Whether that's due to the fact that the heat has finally gone away, my fitness has caught up, or the fact that I adjusted my pacing down slightly so that I wasn't overreaching, I'm not sure.  Probably a bit from each category if I had to guess.

I also ran the Holly Springs Half Marathon this month as a training run.  That's notable, not so much for the race itself, but as it was the 20th half marathon for me since I started distance running in 2015.  Running my 20th half was one of my goals for the year, so check.  Also during November I crossed 1,000 miles for the year for the third year in a row.  I won't hit quite as many total miles this year as the last two due to the 6 week injury layoff at the beginning of the year, but given how the year started I'm happy just to get to 1,000.  

*November Summary*
Running Miles:  121.0
Avg Running Pace:  10:43/mi
Avg Heart Rate:  150
Total Time:  21:16:33


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which run during your week do you not look forward to doing, but do it anyway because it will make you a better runner?





Honestly, I look forward to every run if my body allows me to do it.  Which is a big no at the moment.  

But I think if the question were more centered around not looking forward to a certain type of run because it's the hardest and usually the one I fail at the most, then that's going to be Progressions and Daniels I paced runs (or 3k pace).  Just haven't ever really gotten the hang of Progressions and going from Easy pace to LR pace to M Tempo pace to HM Tempo pace and finishing off with 10k pace.  Something about that slow and ever increasing ratcheting in pace usually forces the wheels off by the time 10k pace comes.  But I feel it's probably one of the more important runs for getting better because undoubtedly it seems my racing follows this pattern far more than my blind tempo runs were my pace is +/- 3 seconds beginning to end.  So partially I need to work on better racing tactics so I'm not doing what I do worst at, but also practice the Progressions since I'm not very good at them.  I always say do more of what you're not good at because there's probably a reason you're not good at it (that's not to say to completely avoid the things you are really good at, just don't completely avoid the bad types).  The Daniels I pace is just plain tough.  I felt like right before I hurt my ankle in August I was making serious progress with the Daniels I pace.  I maintained several sub-6 minute I intervals on a hot day and was over the moon.  I can't wait until I get to build up and try to do it again.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets discuss purchasing running gear online today. What do you buy online for running? If you buy shoes, is it the same pair so your not worried about trying them on? For something important like shoes, and new types how do you make a decision to purchase them? How about other things like shorts and shirts? What other things have you purchased online for running?

ATTQOTD: My online purchases for running a usually very safe items. I've purchased things like GU, body glide, and that 360 light up vest thing. I've never purchased shoes, shorts, or a running shirt online because I feel like I need to see and feel them. In fact I try on running shorts before purchase. I dont like really short or really long shorts and every brand fits a little different so I try them on before purchasing. I'm 6'-5" so shorts are a challenge.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss purchasing running gear online today. What do you buy online for running? If you buy shoes, is it the same pair so your not worried about trying them on? For something important like shoes, and new types how do you make a decision to purchase them? How about other things like shorts and shirts? What other things have you purchased online for running?



I buy nearly all of my running gear online. I use Shoekicker to find the best deals on my running shoes and pick up most of the rest of the items (Tailwind, shirts, shorts, etc.) from Amazon or the manufacturer. If I need a jacket, I will buy that at my local store to make sure it fits and to take advantage of my discount.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss purchasing running gear online today. What do you buy online for running? If you buy shoes, is it the same pair so your not worried about trying them on? For something important like shoes, and new types how do you make a decision to purchase them? How about other things like shorts and shirts? What other things have you purchased online for running?


If I buy shoes online it’s a brand/style I already know.

Otherwise I have no problem buying anything online for running.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I buy most of my running stuff online.  I wear the same shoe all the time typically and usually try to buy the model or two behind the current one in stores.  I buy some stuff locally especially if they are having a sale or something or if I'm trying something for the first time and want to try it on first.  I buy nearly all my running clothes on line because of the brands I favor and they aren't available in local stores.  (INKnBURN, SparkleSkirts, etc)


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I buy everything online.  If they don't fit, that's what returns are for.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Timely question, as my new shoes just arrived in the mail yesterday. I am on my 5th pair of the same shoe, so I feel pretty confident in ordering them online. I basically only shop places that have free shipping/free returns, so if something doesn't work, I pop it back in the mail.

I live in a really rural area, so I do a LOT of my shopping on line. Basically if I can't buy it at Target, I'm buying it online.


----------



## Chaitali

I buy shoes online if they're the same model that I've been wearing and I just get the same size.  I'll go in person if I'm looking to make a change.  I've bought leggings/skirts online before and that's mostly worked out fine.  I've been burned buying shirts online a couple times.  They're fine for shorter runs but have ended up with some chafing under the arms from them.  I think I need to just do shirts in person so I can feel the seams, etc.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I buy most of my running clothes and equipment online.  Shoes and shirts are the big items.  Shoes because I can get big clearance savings online on the model that I'm currently wearing.  Shirts because the nearest InB store is 3 hours away and I can find slightly better prices on NB Ice shirts online.  Accessories also tend to be online purchases because my local running supply stores only carry basic brands, such as Nathan.  Online is the only option for me for things like Orange Mud hydration gear, Tracer360 vests, headlamps, etc.  Nutrition I purchase through a mix of online and local.  I tend to buy new flavors or brands to try locally in ones and twos, but once I've settled on something I'll get it in bulk from Amazon or somewhere similar.


----------



## baxter24

November miles: 105

Yesterday’s question: I don’t necessarily dread one type of run over the other but I never look forward to what I describe to my non-running friends as my “longish run” of the week. It’s never the long run that gets me because it’s on the weekend for me but that run during the week that you know is going to take more time in the day than you’d like (for me that is anything over six miles). 

Today’s question: I pretty much buy everything I can online once I am familiar with the brand. Shoes and nutrition are the things I most consistently buy online.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I buy my nutrition and rock tape on Prime.  I buy my shorts and some tops online.  Shoes I'll buy wherever I get the best deal.  I wanted another pair of Brooks Launch 5s, they were marked down to $75 everywhere prior to Black Friday/Cyber Monday so I held out for a deal, but they stayed at $75.  Luckily our local running store had them marked down and the whole store was 30% off too! So cheaper shoes plus I got to support local.


----------



## KSellers88

*November Totals:*
Miles: 201
Average HR: 154
Average pace: 9:30

*ATTQOTD: *I buy a lot online, including shoes, socks, clothes and fuel. Once I find a pair of shoes that work for me I like to use Nordstrom Rack or Running Warehouse to get them cheaper. I am pretty consistent in my running gear. I only wear Nike Tempo shorts so those are easily bought online, but I mainly stock up on those at the outlet.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss purchasing running gear online today. What do you buy online for running? If you buy shoes, is it the same pair so your not worried about trying them on? For something important like shoes, and new types how do you make a decision to purchase them? How about other things like shorts and shirts? What other things have you purchased online for running?



I was struggling with this last night.  

I try to buy at small local shops when I can.  I went to the local store to buy shoes, the person was not fantastic, but I still think I will be returning to the 19 adrenalines (I hated the 18s), but they had only navy in my size which I am not in love with.  So I was debating shop small vs. get the color I want in a shoe I am not 100% committed to.  I am considering calling to find out when the person I worked with last time is there to go through all the shoes, knowing I still may like the model but not the color, and then debate if I order the color I want online or just go with the OK color.
Most shirts come from the local sierra trading post, and I ended up at REI for the one pair of leggings I kept, and ebay to get the same discontinued pair.  I bought my watch online and have no regrets (except I should probably have sent it back in month two when it started telling me I had gotten 22 flights of stairs in while sitting in a meeting).  I am hesitant to buy clothes online as I find it a pain, my attempt to buy leggings online resulted in 12 pair being returned.  Unfortunately, online is where sport bras have to come from.  I want to go for the InB shirts, but I fear they will be too small/odd and I only ever want the pre-orders so I imagine getting a poorly fitting item and not being able to return it for a proper size as they only seem to have xs in stock


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Small town life means buying mostly everything online. I buy things like Nuun, Gu, and Body Glide when I go up to Vegas to support the local running store there. But otherwise I prefer the internet because discounts, coupons, and Ebates.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I know which shoes I need so I wait until I find a deal and order then. I like ebates and use that to find the deals on shoes and clothes and I've had pretty good luck so far.


----------



## LdyStormy76

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss purchasing running gear online today. What do you buy online for running? If you buy shoes, is it the same pair so your not worried about trying them on? For something important like shoes, and new types how do you make a decision to purchase them? How about other things like shorts and shirts? What other things have you purchased online for running?



For shoes and bras, unless they are the exact replacement for what is in use, I shop in a store. For pants and socks I buy based on price. Have not had to buy shirts yet since the drawer is full of ones that need to be worn out. DH bought my garmin on line back in June from Sierra Trading Post. Nuitrition is bought in store (local running or REI).


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I buy as much as I can online out of convenience. Even though I live outside Orlando I don’t have any stores near me that sell anything I use. It’s a minimum 30 minute drive to a running store and the Mall at Millenia. That’s the trade off for smallish town life. This was holding up traffic the other day....


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss purchasing running gear online today. What do you buy online for running? If you buy shoes, is it the same pair so your not worried about trying them on? For something important like shoes, and new types how do you make a decision to purchase them? How about other things like shorts and shirts? What other things have you purchased online for running?


ATTQOTD: I purchase 99% of my running gear online. Because: 1. I HATE shopping, 2. I can use Ebates online and get cash back, 3. I get a team discount at RunningWarehouse.com, and 4. It's often hard to find my size of anything in stores.
Shoe shopping is the bane of my existence and my in-store experiences have been anything but stellar. At least going online, I have access to far more options, and Running Warehouse allows me 90 days to actually try them without penalty before committing; my local stores only have a 7-day return window, which just isn't enough for me. Every once in a while, I browse Target's clearance rack to see if anything exciting shows up there - I have a couple sports bras and capris from there. Outside of that, I can't recall anything else I've bought in a brick & mortar store in about a decade!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Tend to buy things online only after buying something in person and knowing I like it.   I buy shoes at the local running store, then I buy the same model and size on sale online because otherwise I couldn't afford so many pairs.  My local running store doesn't have shoe sales too often.  I buy gels, bodyglide and running clothes online quite a bit.  I also buy stuff at Target and at Expos.  90% of my running wardrobe are free shirts and jackets from races.


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> 90% of my running wardrobe are free shirts and jackets from races.


The race I am doing Sunday was giving out 3/4 zip pullovers and I am SO excited for that.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> The race I am doing Sunday was giving out 3/4 zip pullovers and I am SO excited for that.


I need to start doing races that do that.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> The race I am doing Sunday was giving out 3/4 zip pullovers and I am SO excited for that.





rteetz said:


> I need to start doing races that do that.



Come to Chicago!!!!  
I think there is currently a "who can give the best jacket/sweatshirt/pullover" competition going on.  I was "this close" to running a race in early Fall that was giving sweet jackets out even for a 5k but talked myself out of it bc I was supposed to be tapering.  I regret not just walking it for the jacket now.
(PS...I don't need more jackets)
(PS...I realize travelling to Chicago would be more expensive than buying a jacket)


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Come to Chicago!!!!
> I think there is currently a "who can give the best jacket/sweatshirt/pullover" competition going on.  I was "this close" to running a race in early Fall that was giving sweet jackets out even for a 5k but talked myself out of it bc I was supposed to be tapering.  I regret not just walking it for the jacket now.
> (PS...I don't need more jackets)
> (PS...I realize travelling to Chicago would be more expensive than buying a jacket)


Well it’s just a couple hour drive for me...


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Well it’s just a couple hour drive for me...



You just say when and I'll try to keep up with you 
Last I checked we don't have anywhere that offers facepaint within a few miles of the major courses.  So it would be a "safe space."

PS I did everything in my power not to suggest a Ditka or Bears race.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> You just say when and I'll try to keep up with you
> Last I checked we don't have anywhere that offers facepaint within a few miles of the major courses.  So it would be a "safe space."
> 
> PS I did everything in my power not to suggest a Ditka or Bears race.


Yes definitely would not do a Bears race. 

I haven’t really looked into Chicago races yet.


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> PS I did everything in my power not to suggest a Ditka or Bears race.


Chicago is definitely on my radar mainly because I want to wear a full St. Louis Cardinals outfit while running a race there. (Yes, I know that's the wrong sport, but #SPORTS!)


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Chicago is definitely on my radar mainly because I want to wear a full St. Louis Cardinals outfit while running a race there. (Yes, I know that's the wrong sport, but #SPORTS!)


EWWWWWW


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Yes definitely would not do a Bears race.
> 
> I haven’t really looked into Chicago races yet.



Good ones.  I'd do any of these.  #totallyserious  

March Shamrock Shuffle (but it may be COLD and it's an 8k so you may want to travel for something longer?)
May Chicago Spring and Sept Chicago Half Marathons usually are good and have nice medals
May Cinco De Miler (5 mile)
May Soldier Field 10 miler (I know, I know...but its not explicitly bears...and the medals and shirts are cool...do it for the soldiers!!!  Wear your green and yellow and get a PR from being chased!)
Rock N Roll 10k/Half is July
Sep Run Mag Miler (10k)
Hot Chocolate 15k Oct/Nov


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Good ones.  I'd do any of these.  #totallyserious
> 
> March Shamrock Shuffle (but it may be COLD and it's an 8k so you may want to travel for something longer?)
> May Chicago Spring and Sept Chicago Half Marathons usually are good and have nice medals
> May Cinco De Miler (5 mile)
> May Soldier Field 10 miler (I know, I know...but its not explicitly bears...and the medals and shirts are cool...do it for the soldiers!!!  Wear your green and yellow and get a PR from being chased!)
> Rock N Roll 10k/Half is July
> Sep Run Mag Miler (10k)
> Hot Chocolate 15k Oct/Nov


Wearing Packers stuff for that 10-miler actually sounds like fun.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> Chicago is definitely on my radar mainly because I want to wear a full St. Louis Cardinals outfit while running a race there. (Yes, I know that's the wrong sport, but #SPORTS!)



As a Sox fan I encourage this behavior.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Wearing Packers stuff for that 10-miler actually sounds like fun.



DO IT!  My father-in-law would adopt you.  But seriously, let me know


----------



## Sanchez

I patronize our local shop/s as much as possible. The local running and triathlon community would be much less active and engaged without them. Nevertheless, there are situations where other options are necessary. We have an Under Armour outlet store that keeps my running clothing inventory full.


----------



## JeffW

rteetz said:


> Wearing Packers stuff for that 10-miler actually sounds like fun.


I hope that is a Packers suit of armor, you might need the protection


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which run during your week do you not look forward to doing, but do it anyway because it will make you a better runner?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The answer would be speed work. Hate it, but next to the long run, its the most important for making gains. However, since I am on this crazy plan of just getting ready for 26.2, it's been cut out for now. Will resume after marathon is complete.
> 
> 
> Also, I want to thank all of you for the kind comments about our dog. We are waiting for the vet to call us as we have some questions to ask that will help us make whatever decisions we need to make. We told DD5 that her puppy is sick. She said she just needs some medicine or a shot. This is going to be difficult down the road as it's going to be her first experience with the whole life/death situation. My heart hurts for her.



I usually don’t look forward to my runs, especially at 5 am when it’s cold and windy.   It once I get out there I am happy.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss purchasing running gear online today. What do you buy online for running? If you buy shoes, is it the same pair so your not worried about trying them on? For something important like shoes, and new types how do you make a decision to purchase them? How about other things like shorts and shirts? What other things have you purchased online for running?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My online purchases for running a usually very safe items. I've purchased things like GU, body glide, and that 360 light up vest thing. I've never purchased shoes, shorts, or a running shirt online because I feel like I need to see and feel them. In fact I try on running shorts before purchase. I dont like really short or really long shorts and every brand fits a little different so I try them on before purchasing. I'm 6'-5" so shorts are a challenge.



I think I bought a water belt on line.  My girlfriend bought me a new light “vest” to wear on line.  But I usually buy local.  

I may be done running for a while.  I fear this is the case anyway.  My right ankle has been hurting to walk.  It may be at the point I can’t delay surgery any longer.  I am going to rest it a few more days and see what happens.  If it doesn’t feel better soon I will schedule an appt with my doctor to get the surgery process started.  I was supposed to do a 1/2 in Feb followed by a couple days at WDW.  Then I have a trip to WDW in April so I don’t know how I will manage those on crutches.  I am hoping it feels better and I can get a few more months out of it.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> DO IT!  My father-in-law would adopt you.  But seriously, let me know


I will have to look into it more.


----------



## rteetz

JeffW said:


> I hope that is a Packers suit of armor, you might need the protection


Even though we suck this year we still beat the Bears


----------



## MissLiss279

TheHamm said:


> I was struggling with this last night.
> 
> I try to buy at small local shops when I can.  I went to the local store to buy shoes, the person was not fantastic, but I still think I will be returning to the 19 adrenalines (I hated the 18s), but they had only navy in my size which I am not in love with.  So I was debating shop small vs. get the color I want in a shoe I am not 100% committed to.  I am considering calling to find out when the person I worked with last time is there to go through all the shoes, knowing I still may like the model but not the color, and then debate if I order the color I want online or just go with the OK color.
> Most shirts come from the local sierra trading post, and I ended up at REI for the one pair of leggings I kept, and ebay to get the same discontinued pair.  I bought my watch online and have no regrets (except I should probably have sent it back in month two when it started telling me I had gotten 22 flights of stairs in while sitting in a meeting).  I am hesitant to buy clothes online as I find it a pain, my attempt to buy leggings online resulted in 12 pair being returned.  Unfortunately, online is where sport bras have to come from.  I want to go for the InB shirts, but I fear they will be too small/odd and I only ever want the pre-orders so I imagine getting a poorly fitting item and not being able to return it for a proper size as they only seem to have xs in stock


You might ask them if they (the local store) will order you the shoes you want in the color you want, unless you already have.  Mine will.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I used the amazon wardrobe feature last time I changed shoes, was nice to be able to get and try on 4 pairs of shoes at once, to see which ones fit the best.

And as a VIKINGS fan, I completely approve of NFC north shenanigans.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I buy most everything online. I also live in a tiny town in a rural area. The closest running store is over an hour away. I got fitted there for shoes once, then bought repeat pairs online until those didn't work for me anymore. Then I got fitted at a running store while visiting DD28 then have been buying repeat pairs online. I am unhappy with my latest pair though, the Saucony Guide ISO. I loved the 10's but the ISO's don't have the same cushioning. I think another trip to the running store is in my future. But I buy all my running clothes online or get it at Walmart (that is all we have here) if I need something right away.


----------



## TheHamm

MissLiss279 said:


> You might ask them if they (the local store) will order you the shoes you want in the color you want, unless you already have.  Mine will.


I did ask.  And then I called the other running stores in town (I cannot believe we have 3 small running stores!).  I do not understand why they _all_ need to have grey and navy but not pinkish or turquoise in any size.  I suppose they pick colors that match the slush I will be running in for the next month?


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss purchasing running gear online today. What do you buy online for running? If you buy shoes, is it the same pair so your not worried about trying them on? For something important like shoes, and new types how do you make a decision to purchase them? How about other things like shorts and shirts? What other things have you purchased online for running?


ATTQOTD: I will buy just about anything for running online. But I live very close to many stores so if I happen to be in a Target, Dick's or Marshalls, I might buy clothes there as I do like to try stuff on first. For shoes, I bought six pairs of the same shoe (Asics Nimbus 19) online when they went on clearance. I already had a pair that I liked so no issues there.  The Nimbus 20's are discounted now.  I will probably go to Dick's to try them on first just to make sure they fit the same as the 19's before buying them online.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Slogger said:


> ATTQOTD-I tend to dread the long runs because they are so............loooooooonnnggggg!!! They seem to take forever. I want to go faster!!


Good to know I'm not the only one that really doesn't look forward to long runs.  Strange how I don't like long runs, yet have run only one 5K compared to many more half marathons.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss purchasing running gear online today. What do you buy online for running?


Socks if I know the brand already works, the occasional shirt if there's a great sale, and supplies that I can't really find locally.  I insist on buying shoes in person to make sure I like the feel and fit.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: For shoes, I buy a couple of pairs a year from the local running store, so I can try on the new model. After that, I'll generally buy them online and stock up when they're discounted. I also buy Body Glide, gels, braces/supports, foam rollers, hats local so I can try them out (well, not the Body Glide). All the local running stores offer a 10% Atlanta Track Club member discount.

My shirts are either Target cheapos or marked down name brands from Kohls. Shorts are usually from the Nike outlet or Dicks.

I get socks online since I have a hard time finding Wrightsocks locally.

Other than shoes and socks, my annual running purchases are near zero. I tend to wear everything until it's full of holes or so stinky that even I can't stand it. (Don't judge me.)


----------



## Waiting2goback

Yep!


----------



## Jules76126

jennamfeo said:


> The race I am doing Sunday was giving out 3/4 zip pullovers and I am SO excited for that.



I am doing a race next month just for the hoodie. 

ATTQOTD: I buy lots online. Shoes, shirts, and pants. But I live within 20 mins of all major stores so returns are easy.


----------



## JulieODC

I buy as much as I can from our local running store (woman and veteran owned) - she’s amazing and so supportive of the running community and the community as a whole. She stocks well-curated, great products, and fit my shoes perfectly - I’ve run pain free with them.

Some of the clothes are pricey though - esp for something that will be smelly in no time. So I do buy leggings online from old navy.

These days, most shirts are race shirts - so I guess that isn’t online either.

In other news, 2019 is shaping up to be the year of the 10 miler. I’ve got one in february, and I signed up for the New England 10 miler series today (Portland, ME in April, Newport, RI in June, and Stowe, Vt in November)!


----------



## flav

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss purchasing running gear online today. What do you buy online for running? If you buy shoes, is it the same pair so your not worried about trying them on? For something important like shoes, and new types how do you make a decision to purchase them? How about other things like shorts and shirts? What other things have you purchased online for running?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My online purchases for running a usually very safe items. I've purchased things like GU, body glide, and that 360 light up vest thing. I've never purchased shoes, shorts, or a running shirt online because I feel like I need to see and feel them. In fact I try on running shorts before purchase. I dont like really short or really long shorts and every brand fits a little different so I try them on before purchasing. I'm 6'-5" so shorts are a challenge.


I buy accessories like reflector vests and LED beanies. I had less success with a armband but that was because my phone was huge back then. I bought one pair of shoes which was the same model as my other ones and could easily be returned at a store. For everything else, I prefer to try it on.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Today started week four of my plan post the surgeons thumbs up to returning to activity.  The plan currently includes 100 meters running/100 meters walking.  I completed four miles this evening and although my ankle is giving me dirty looks, I am very happy!  

ATTQOTD: I don’t like to order shoes or clothes online, but I do use online ordering for Nuitrition like Tailwind and Shot Bloks and for gear and accessories.  My local shoe store has a semi-annual sale taht allows me to stock up on shoes at a great rate so online prices are generally not as good.  The rest of it though seems to be best online.

Oh, and on the football note as a Saints fan; this weekend I will also be a Bears fan.  Go beat those Rams!


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> I may be done running for a while.  I fear this is the case anyway.  My right ankle has been hurting to walk.  It may be at the point I can’t delay surgery any longer.  I am going to rest it a few more days and see what happens.  If it doesn’t feel better soon I will schedule an appt with my doctor to get the surgery process started.  I was supposed to do a 1/2 in Feb followed by a couple days at WDW.  Then I have a trip to WDW in April so I don’t know how I will manage those on crutches.  I am hoping it feels better and I can get a few more months out of it.



Hope your ankle feels better after some rest


----------



## Baloo in MI

Waiting2goback said:


> I may be done running for a while.  I fear this is the case anyway.  My right ankle has been hurting to walk.  It may be at the point I can’t delay surgery any longer.  I am going to rest it a few more days and see what happens.  If it doesn’t feel better soon I will schedule an appt with my doctor to get the surgery process started.  I was supposed to do a 1/2 in Feb followed by a couple days at WDW.  Then I have a trip to WDW in April so I don’t know how I will manage those on crutches.  I am hoping it feels better and I can get a few more months out of it.



@Waiting2goback I am so sorry to hear this!  I hope some rest and therapy can hold off surgery for awhile.  Surgery sucks!!!!  Sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which run during your week do you not look forward to doing, but do it anyway because it will make you a better runner?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The answer would be speed work. Hate it, but next to the long run, its the most important for making gains. However, since I am on this crazy plan of just getting ready for 26.2, it's been cut out for now. Will resume after marathon is complete.
> 
> 
> Also, I want to thank all of you for the kind comments about our dog. We are waiting for the vet to call us as we have some questions to ask that will help us make whatever decisions we need to make. We told DD5 that her puppy is sick. She said she just needs some medicine or a shot. This is going to be difficult down the road as it's going to be her first experience with the whole life/death situation. My heart hurts for her.





FFigawi said:


> Hope your ankle feels better after some rest





Baloo in MI said:


> @Waiting2goback I am so sorry to hear this!  I hope some rest and therapy can hold off surgery for awhile.  Surgery sucks!!!!  Sorry you have to deal with this.



Thanks guys.  I knew it would be coming soon, that's why I wait til last minute to register for races.  I actually remember the race when the right ankle first had an issue, which was 7/3/16, so to get this much time from it is good.  We'll see what happens.  This one now feels different than the left did because this one hurts on both sides of the ankle, not just the outside.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## avondale

Bree said:


> I bought a roomba on Black Friday. I named her Rosie and having her vacuum for me everyday has been a big help.



Rosie the Roomba is just too cute!


----------



## Waiting2goback

I also forgot to say Happy Birthday to Walt!   And am I the only one who will be getting the magic band with him on it????


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *In the comments I noticed a few remarks about cool things yall have received from running a race. So I figured I would ask everyone whats the coolest thing or what were you most excited about getting from a race?

ATTQOTD: Mine is a pint class. The top had a line that said start and at the bottom another for the finish. Thought it was really cool pint class.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the comments I noticed a few remarks about cool things yall have received from running a race. So I figured I would ask everyone whats the coolest thing or what were you most excited about getting from a race?



My back to back medal at Comrades 

The sweatshirt from my first 50-mile race and the hoody from my favorite 50k (seen in pic below) are pretty cool too.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the comments I noticed a few remarks about cool things yall have received from running a race. So I figured I would ask everyone whats the coolest thing or what were you most excited about getting from a race?


Probably a cream puff. I haven’t received many cool things outside of medals.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the comments I noticed a few remarks about cool things yall have received from running a race. So I figured I would ask everyone whats the coolest thing or what were you most excited about getting from a race?


ATTQOTD: Definitely the surprise ears at the WDW Marathon this year!


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: My local fall half/full race used to add a ‘gift’ at pickup besides the finisher’s shirt. Besides Disney’s long sleeve shirts, these two items I use the most: cheap touch screen gloves, but they work for what I need them too! And a micro fiber type towel that has an image of a city bridge and statue (as well as the race mascot. I use this as a seat cover in my car after a run/workout.


----------



## LSUlakes

Update on my pup Dixie:

I brought her to another vet yesterday for two reasons. One just have have another professional opinion and this vet was better trained using a ultrasound. First thing, I really liked this vet and the time she spent with us. After the ultrasound they brought out a bowl with chicken in it for the dog, which Dixie really enjoyed lol. Well the news... Her tumor is a little larger than originally thought, the size of a cantaloupe. It's orgin is from the liver, and while they can remove parts of the liver it appears that the amount needed to be removed may be more than she could survive without. At best, surgery is a hail mary type of attempt. Without removing all of it, we would soon be back where we are today. We opted to not move forward with a surgery and just enjoy what time we have left with our pup.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> Update on my pup Dixie:
> 
> I brought her to another vet yesterday for two reasons. One just have have another professional opinion and this vet was better trained using a ultrasound. First thing, I really liked this vet and the time she spent with us. After the ultrasound they brought out a bowl with chicken in it for the dog, which Dixie really enjoyed lol. Well the news... Her tumor is a little larger than originally thought, the size of a cantaloupe. It's orgin is from the liver, and while they can remove parts of the liver it appears that the amount needed to be removed may be more than she could survive without. At best, surgery is a hail mary type of attempt. Without removing all of it, we would soon be back where we are today. We opted to not move forward with a surgery and just enjoy what time we have left with our pup.


OMG, so sad. I was really hoping for better news. Such an adorable dog. So very sorry for you all.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Update on my pup Dixie:
> 
> I brought her to another vet yesterday for two reasons. One just have have another professional opinion and this vet was better trained using a ultrasound. First thing, I really liked this vet and the time she spent with us. After the ultrasound they brought out a bowl with chicken in it for the dog, which Dixie really enjoyed lol. Well the news... Her tumor is a little larger than originally thought, the size of a cantaloupe. It's orgin is from the liver, and while they can remove parts of the liver it appears that the amount needed to be removed may be more than she could survive without. At best, surgery is a hail mary type of attempt. Without removing all of it, we would soon be back where we are today. We opted to not move forward with a surgery and just enjoy what time we have left with our pup.



Sad news. Sorry you & your family have to do this.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Like I said yesterday, my race on Sunday is giving out 3/4 zip pullovers. When I went to the registration screen for the final time (because I had a terrible time committing to this race) it said "ONLY 10 LEFT" -- welp, I gotta have that so here I am. I am really excited to get some ears after the Marathon at WDW. I know they aren't cool and a surprise like last year, but I love that I am getting something a little extra from my first Marathon. Other than that, I haven't gotten anything outside of medals which I love to collect so that works for me! Always a bonus: free booze.

@LSUlakes I'm so sorry! Give her lots of snuggles and a boop on the nose from me! <3


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the comments I noticed a few remarks about cool things yall have received from running a race. So I figured I would ask everyone whats the coolest thing or what were you most excited about getting from a race?


ATTQOTD: Outside of finisher medals and shirts I have not received anything interesting at a race except for a few trophies for placing in my age group in the 5K's I ran years ago. I am actually a much faster short distance runner than long distance but hate doing 5K's and have not done one since 2014. I did place first in the Clydesdale division at my one and only 10K this summer and received a plaque. Again, not very interesting...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> Update on my pup Dixie:
> 
> I brought her to another vet yesterday for two reasons. One just have have another professional opinion and this vet was better trained using a ultrasound. First thing, I really liked this vet and the time she spent with us. After the ultrasound they brought out a bowl with chicken in it for the dog, which Dixie really enjoyed lol. Well the news... Her tumor is a little larger than originally thought, the size of a cantaloupe. It's orgin is from the liver, and while they can remove parts of the liver it appears that the amount needed to be removed may be more than she could survive without. At best, surgery is a hail mary type of attempt. Without removing all of it, we would soon be back where we are today. We opted to not move forward with a surgery and just enjoy what time we have left with our pup.


I’m so sorry.  I know it’s a hard decision.


----------



## ZellyB

@LSUlakes I'm so sorry about Dixie.  I would have made the same decision.  

ATTQOTD:  Nothing too exciting.  We get a pint glass for our local Shamrox 15K race and we get a small cowbell from the Mo' Cowbell races in St. Charles.  Both of those are fun.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Nothing exciting really, but I am considering running a trail race next month that gives out snow globes instead of finisher medals.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the comments I noticed a few remarks about cool things yall have received from running a race. So I figured I would ask everyone whats the coolest thing or what were you most excited about getting from a race?



$$$ is my first answer, although not the most unusual and definitely not that frequent. Some of my race faves:

Home plate from a Cincinnati Reds race.  The awards ceremony was a few weeks later and was awarded before a game--I got to go out on the field.

 

A sculpture from a half marathon.  I won the race the following year and that award is the wood thing behind it.  I still like the sculpture.

 

Bricks.  If you aren't familiar, one of the things about Miami University and Oxford, OH is its red-brick roads (a small portion of the roads).  It is significant to me because I graduated from there.

 

This probably means the most to me and I won for 2nd place in the Flying Pig along with the plaque.  I LOVE that jacket and have already had to replace the zipper once.  Side note--don't ever buy a white jacket.

 

Other things I have gotten and liked:  beer glasses (although I have enough to support a small bar), beer (as in a 6 pack), a sash (LOVED it and wore it all day like Miss America), a laurel wreath (we can all pretend to be Boston champs), and GOOD quality clothing.

Things I hope to never see or receive again:  cheap string backpack bags--I have so many and don't get rid of them, plastic reusable water bottles--again, so many.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> Update on my pup Dixie:
> 
> I brought her to another vet yesterday for two reasons. One just have have another professional opinion and this vet was better trained using a ultrasound. First thing, I really liked this vet and the time she spent with us. After the ultrasound they brought out a bowl with chicken in it for the dog, which Dixie really enjoyed lol. Well the news... Her tumor is a little larger than originally thought, the size of a cantaloupe. It's orgin is from the liver, and while they can remove parts of the liver it appears that the amount needed to be removed may be more than she could survive without. At best, surgery is a hail mary type of attempt. Without removing all of it, we would soon be back where we are today. We opted to not move forward with a surgery and just enjoy what time we have left with our pup.


I am so sorry to hear that.  I think you are making the right decision.  The surgery sounds like a long shot and could be so traumatizing for her.  Keep her comfortable and giver her lots of love and Happy Meals.


----------



## jmasgat

LSUlakes said:


> Update on my pup Dixie:
> 
> I brought her to another vet yesterday for two reasons. One just have have another professional opinion and this vet was better trained using a ultrasound. First thing, I really liked this vet and the time she spent with us. After the ultrasound they brought out a bowl with chicken in it for the dog, which Dixie really enjoyed lol. Well the news... Her tumor is a little larger than originally thought, the size of a cantaloupe. It's orgin is from the liver, and while they can remove parts of the liver it appears that the amount needed to be removed may be more than she could survive without. At best, surgery is a hail mary type of attempt. Without removing all of it, we would soon be back where we are today. We opted to not move forward with a surgery and just enjoy what time we have left with our pup.



I'm sorry that this is the outcome, but know that your remaining time with her will be filled with love (and extra dog treats).


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> Update on my pup Dixie:
> 
> I brought her to another vet yesterday for two reasons. One just have have another professional opinion and this vet was better trained using a ultrasound. First thing, I really liked this vet and the time she spent with us. After the ultrasound they brought out a bowl with chicken in it for the dog, which Dixie really enjoyed lol. Well the news... Her tumor is a little larger than originally thought, the size of a cantaloupe. It's orgin is from the liver, and while they can remove parts of the liver it appears that the amount needed to be removed may be more than she could survive without. At best, surgery is a hail mary type of attempt. Without removing all of it, we would soon be back where we are today. We opted to not move forward with a surgery and just enjoy what time we have left with our pup.



I’m so sorry to hear this.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> Update on my pup Dixie:



It sounds like you made the right/tough decision. Wise to just make the best of the time you have.

Godspeed.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

I've been off the boards for a while and also stopped running for a few months. I got married (yay!), broke two of my toes on our honeymoon (less yay) and then once healed, started working crazy hours (no yay at all). I ran the marathon in January and decided I want to run it again in 2020 and improve my time. Does anyone have a good long term training program that would help to increase speed and also not die? Realistically, I can only run 4 times per week. I used the Galloway plan for the 2018 marathon, which was great, but I also feel like I can push myself to be a little faster than what the plan recommends. 

In case its helpful, I'm 30, in good-ish shape, and ran the marathon at an 11ish minute pace if you take out the time for riding RnR.


----------



## Princess KP

LSUlakes said:


> Update on my pup Dixie:
> 
> I brought her to another vet yesterday for two reasons. One just have have another professional opinion and this vet was better trained using a ultrasound. First thing, I really liked this vet and the time she spent with us. After the ultrasound they brought out a bowl with chicken in it for the dog, which Dixie really enjoyed lol. Well the news... Her tumor is a little larger than originally thought, the size of a cantaloupe. It's orgin is from the liver, and while they can remove parts of the liver it appears that the amount needed to be removed may be more than she could survive without. At best, surgery is a hail mary type of attempt. Without removing all of it, we would soon be back where we are today. We opted to not move forward with a surgery and just enjoy what time we have left with our pup.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: A 25% off coupon to Lululemon. It was in the bag they give you at the expo with all kinds of advertisements and I almost threw it out!


----------



## DopeyBadger

@LSUlakes sorry to hear that man.  May you have some last good times together.



BelleWannabe4 said:


> I've been off the boards for a while and also stopped running for a few months. I got married (yay!), broke two of my toes on our honeymoon (less yay) and then once healed, started working crazy hours (no yay at all). I ran the marathon in January and decided I want to run it again in 2020 and improve my time. Does anyone have a good long term training program that would help to increase speed and also not die? Realistically, I can only run 4 times per week. I used the Galloway plan for the 2018 marathon, which was great, but I also feel like I can push myself to be a little faster than what the plan recommends.
> 
> In case its helpful, I'm 30, in good-ish shape, and ran the marathon at an 11ish minute pace if you take out the time for riding RnR.



I can help come up with something for you.  I write custom training plans based around an individual's goals, fitness, time available, etc.  It certainly wouldn't be from today through the 2020 marathon though as I usually aim to cycle the training every 16-20 weeks.  Just send me a PM.


----------



## Sanchez

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In the comments I noticed a few remarks about cool things yall have received from running a race. So I figured I would ask everyone whats the coolest thing or what were you most excited about getting from a race?



Last year I ran a small 5k (around 80-90 runners) put on by our high school. Over the eight years my family has been involved with the school (two boys going through) I never did this race. For my younger son's senior year I decided to participate. It was mostly students, teachers and some parents - all people affiliated with the school. It was a nice event though hardly a professional effort. I ended up finishing first and was awarded a gym bag. I don't much care for "stuff" (plaques, medals, shirts and the like) but this was ok. My wife wanted it so I gave it to her. Three months later she was using it for something and found $100 in tens and twenties rolled up in one of the compartments. I guess that was the first place prize money. Either that or one of the teachers organizing the race had used it for an illicit transaction prior to donating it for a prize.

Sadly, my wife took the position that when I gave her the bag all contents conveyed.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Sorry to hear @LSUlakes - wishing her lots of treats, belly rubs, and head scratches.


----------



## Dis5150

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: Definitely the surprise ears at the WDW Marathon this year!



This for me too!



LSUlakes said:


> Update on my pup Dixie:
> 
> I brought her to another vet yesterday for two reasons. One just have have another professional opinion and this vet was better trained using a ultrasound. First thing, I really liked this vet and the time she spent with us. After the ultrasound they brought out a bowl with chicken in it for the dog, which Dixie really enjoyed lol. Well the news... Her tumor is a little larger than originally thought, the size of a cantaloupe. It's orgin is from the liver, and while they can remove parts of the liver it appears that the amount needed to be removed may be more than she could survive without. At best, surgery is a hail mary type of attempt. Without removing all of it, we would soon be back where we are today. We opted to not move forward with a surgery and just enjoy what time we have left with our pup.



I'm so sorry!


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> Update on my pup Dixie:
> 
> I brought her to another vet yesterday for two reasons. One just have have another professional opinion and this vet was better trained using a ultrasound. First thing, I really liked this vet and the time she spent with us. After the ultrasound they brought out a bowl with chicken in it for the dog, which Dixie really enjoyed lol. Well the news... Her tumor is a little larger than originally thought, the size of a cantaloupe. It's orgin is from the liver, and while they can remove parts of the liver it appears that the amount needed to be removed may be more than she could survive without. At best, surgery is a hail mary type of attempt. Without removing all of it, we would soon be back where we are today. We opted to not move forward with a surgery and just enjoy what time we have left with our pup.



I am so sorry to hear this. I will be praying for y'all and sweet Dixie.


----------



## Dis5150

Seriously considering a DNS for my race this Saturday. I would be running betwen 8-11 am.  Plus we have to drive up Friday night and spend the night in a hotel because of ice on the roads in the early a.m. So many other things I could use that money for rather than paying to freeze my butt off and be miserable for 2:40.  ETA: The race is 1.5 hours away.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@LSUlakes So sorry for your hard decision. Dixie will be loved until the end, and, after all, that is what we all want and need! Prayers for your family as you go through this tough time.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:

Just the usual t-shirts and medals, except for 2 bobble head AG awards:


----------



## MissLiss279

Dis5150 said:


> Seriously considering a DNS for my race this Saturday. I would be running betwen 8-11 am.  Plus we have to drive up Friday night and spend the night in a hotel because of ice on the roads in the early a.m. So many other things I could use that money for rather than paying to freeze my butt off and be miserable for 2:40.  ETA: The race is 1.5 hours away.View attachment 368535


Those do not look like fun conditions to run in. 

The half I ran in the middle of October started to rain immediately after crossing the start line and rained for the entire race. It even heavily down poured for a good mile or two - which made for fun water crossings... Thankfully the temp started around 50, but a cold front was set to come through during the race. I’ve never been happier that I ran the half instead of the marathon. I felt bad for the marathoners out there. The cold front blew through about 2-2.5 hours after the race start, so the temp plummeted to about freezing with 20mph north wind, and it was still raining/misting - a snowflake or two may have been seen... I did go back and cheer for about an hour at mile 20, with dry clothes to start, lots of layers, and I handed out hand warmers. Once I ran out of hand warmers I went back to the finish to cheer a few more people on. I eventually kind of got soaked through, got cold, and left. I think the biggest problem with this race is that it started out warm and people weren’t prepared to deal with the cold wind and rain after getting soaked. I think the people that kept their ponchos on fared the best. One of my friends wore her Disney poncho the whole race!

I think you could possibly do it, but be prepared, and it might be miserable.


----------



## Dis5150

MissLiss279 said:


> Those do not look like fun conditions to run in.
> 
> The half I ran in the middle of October started to rain immediately after crossing the start line and rained for the entire race. It even heavily down poured for a good mile or two - which made for fun water crossings... Thankfully the temp started around 50, but a cold front was set to come through during the race. I’ve never been happier that I ran the half instead of the marathon. I felt bad for the marathoners out there. The cold front blew through about 2-2.5 hours after the race start, so the temp plummeted to about freezing with 20mph north wind, and it was still raining/misting - a snowflake or two may have been seen... I did go back and cheer for about an hour at mile 20, with dry clothes to start, lots of layers, and I handed out hand warmers. Once I ran out of hand warmers I went back to the finish to cheer a few more people on. I eventually kind of got soaked through, got cold, and left. I think the biggest problem with this race is that it started out warm and people weren’t prepared to deal with the cold wind and rain after getting soaked. I think the people that kept their ponchos on fared the best. One of my friends wore her Disney poncho the whole race!
> 
> I think you could possibly do it, but be prepared, and it might be miserable.



That sounds brutal! I would have been happy with just the half too. My race is a half also. I honestly cannot decide what to wear! I am NOT fast and I do run/walk intervals - considering wearing my Columbia Vertex jacket but I would never ditch it if I got too hot so I would be stuck with it for the whole race. I do have a clear garbage bag already packed. I may run the whole race in that, lol.


----------



## TheHamm

As an unrequsted updated, I went back to try on more shoes today and bought the less desired color.  
I specifically called to ask if the person who helped me 2 models ago was there and waited for him to be free.  The guy pulled out my insoles and pointed to a spot and asked if I get a blister there- I do!  The three other people I have brought those shoes to have never bothered to look inside my shoes.  And the internet can't do that either, so I will go back and buy more stuff from there.  I was so happy with the experience I did not even think to ask about them having the shoes in a better color.  But I figure if I love the new shoes I can buy them in all the colors I do not like and the ones I do twice before they change the model and I find myself crying they ruined the shoes I love with a redesign. 

Follow up question:  I've been to local running shops 3x this week, and  the people who work there are bundled up as if they are about to go outside.  Do you think they do go outside all the time or just have zero body fat to keep them warm inside?


----------



## Slogger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> If we're talking weather, I absolutely hate wind. I can deal with hot/cold/rain, but really dislike wind.



EXACTLY my sentiments.   Table for two....away from the wind please!




rteetz said:


> Wearing Packers stuff for that 10-miler actually sounds like fun.



Would love to run this race wearing a Cheesehead!!


----------



## Slogger

@LSUlakes ....sorry the news about Dixie isn't better.   A few years ago we received unexpected and devastating news about our 8 year old Lab.   We got 4 extra months with him, lots of pizza bones, Happy meals, car rides, and family love.    Having that extra time really helped when it was time to let go.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   I don't purchase much.   Shoes and socks online.   I have been known to buy a different shoe or brand and been relatively lucky with the outcome.  

No need to buy shirts, I've got a drawer full of race shirts I can wear.   
I splurged at walmart this summer and bought a generic version of body glide and some new running shorts.   Exciting, right?


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  cool running stuff in no particular order:

Race themed socks
Glow in the dark shoelaces
Light up sunglasses
A stemless wine glass
A beach towel
A fleece blanket that I keep in my car
A portable umbrella that you can wear on your head
A Santa suit from last year's Santa run.   It's better quality than I expected and we plan to wear it to the hockey game next week


----------



## garneska

LSUlakes said:


> Update on my pup Dixie:
> 
> I brought her to another vet yesterday for two reasons. One just have have another professional opinion and this vet was better trained using a ultrasound. First thing, I really liked this vet and the time she spent with us. After the ultrasound they brought out a bowl with chicken in it for the dog, which Dixie really enjoyed lol. Well the news... Her tumor is a little larger than originally thought, the size of a cantaloupe. It's orgin is from the liver, and while they can remove parts of the liver it appears that the amount needed to be removed may be more than she could survive without. At best, surgery is a hail mary type of attempt. Without removing all of it, we would soon be back where we are today. We opted to not move forward with a surgery and just enjoy what time we have left with our pup.



i am so sorry for you and your family.  Enjoy all the time you can.


----------



## SheHulk

@LSUlakes I'm so, so sorry about Dixie.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Update on my pup Dixie:
> 
> I brought her to another vet yesterday for two reasons. One just have have another professional opinion and this vet was better trained using a ultrasound. First thing, I really liked this vet and the time she spent with us. After the ultrasound they brought out a bowl with chicken in it for the dog, which Dixie really enjoyed lol. Well the news... Her tumor is a little larger than originally thought, the size of a cantaloupe. It's orgin is from the liver, and while they can remove parts of the liver it appears that the amount needed to be removed may be more than she could survive without. At best, surgery is a hail mary type of attempt. Without removing all of it, we would soon be back where we are today. We opted to not move forward with a surgery and just enjoy what time we have left with our pup.



I think it’s the right decision. It I am assuming she isn’t suffering, right?

QOTD:  I don’t recall anything extra special from a race.  I would have to say the Mickey ears from the marathon last year.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I got a nice cooling towel from Under the Oaks half. It has the race logo on it. I use them a lot in the summer so it was a nice addition to my RunDisney stash.


----------



## MissLiss279

Dis5150 said:


> That sounds brutal! I would have been happy with just the half too. My race is a half also. I honestly cannot decide what to wear! I am NOT fast and I do run/walk intervals - considering wearing my Columbia Vertex jacket but I would never ditch it if I got too hot so I would be stuck with it for the whole race. I do have a clear garbage bag already packed. I may run the whole race in that, lol.


I would say - go ahead and wear the garbage bag!  It should help keep you dryer and warmer and be a wind break.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

@LSUlakes Sorry to hear the sad news about your dog.  Given the circumstances, I think you made the right decision.  Enjoy your remaining time with her.  

ATTQOTD:  Not very original, but mine are medals.  The inaugural Star Wars Half Medal and the 2017 Kessel Run and Coast to Coast medals.  The inaugural half medal because it was patterned after the medal given out at the end of the original movie and the ribbon looked like they finally gave the medal to Chewbacca.  2017 Kessel Run because of the 40th anniversary of Star Wars in 2017 and because earning that medal meant doing things I once believed to be impossible.  2017 Coast to Coast because it had both castles on it for the 10th anniversary.


----------



## Kerry1957

roxymama said:


> Good ones.  I'd do any of these.  #totallyserious
> 
> March Shamrock Shuffle (but it may be COLD and it's an 8k so you may want to travel for something longer?)
> May Chicago Spring and Sept Chicago Half Marathons usually are good and have nice medals
> May Cinco De Miler (5 mile)
> May Soldier Field 10 miler (I know, I know...but its not explicitly bears...and the medals and shirts are cool...do it for the soldiers!!!  Wear your green and yellow and get a PR from being chased!)
> Rock N Roll 10k/Half is July
> Sep Run Mag Miler (10k)
> Hot Chocolate 15k Oct/Nov



Here's a few more Chicagoland runs. I am planning on running all of them.

January 26th: F3 Lake Half Marathon (on the path along Lake Michigan; pre and post race inside Soldier Field)
May 5th: Great Western Half Marathon (point to point along an old train "bed"
June 2nd: North Shore Half Marathon (streets)
September 28th Moraine Hills Run for the Hills Half Marathon (forest preserve trails)
October 12th Des Plaines River Trail Marathon (forest preserve trails)


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes I'm so sorry!  I know your pup will feel all your love for whatever time you have left.  Virtual head scratches being sent.

ATTQOTD: I really liked that at the Chicago marathon finisher chute they had a type of Goose Island beer only for that day and it was only available in the finisher chute and you had to empty the can before exiting.  Although I could only stomach drinking half of it and had to empty the rest...it felt like something extra special and exclusive.  Not anything you could hand off to a friend or family.  Only I knew what it tasted like (well and the other thousands of finishers who had room in their stomachs.)

For actual swag...I love the hot chocolate jackets.  Each year they have a vote on color or style and I swear they always pick the one I don't prefer.  And yet the jackets are always so nice. I'm talking thumb holes, real pockets with zippers, adjustable hoods, etc.  10/10


----------



## Novatrix

ATTQOTD:
Favorite swag
Much as I love some of the Disney shirts, honestly the Space Coast marathon shirts are cooler. 
The Mercury mission shirt this year was amazing, with the capsule on a starscape on the front,  a capsule re-entering the earth's atmosphere on the back, the Mercury rocket on the left arm and all the mercury mission patches on the right arm. My inner child space geek can't get enough of it (and will literally be running the race for the next 3 years to collect similar shirts for all the missions...)

Most used swag (outside of shirts)
The bib clips that Disney gave out to runners at Princess this year. I've used them for every race since, and they hold the bib nicely in place without wrecking my shirts.


----------



## LdyStormy76

TheHamm said:


> Follow up question:  I've been to local running shops 3x this week, and  the people who work there are bundled up as if they are about to go outside.  Do you think they do go outside all the time or just have zero body fat to keep them warm inside?



My vote is that there is a lower store temperature than people would normally be comfortable with so that customers are comfortable shopping with their coats on, which leaves their hands free to pick up more merchandise to purchase.  My follow up vote is for a combination of the above, a poorly designed HVAC system and check out being right next to the door to outside.


----------



## LSUlakes

Waiting2goback said:


> I think it’s the right decision. It I am assuming she isn’t suffering, right?



If she is, she is not showing signs of it. A way it was explained what she was likely experiencing would be like she was pregnant and about to deliver any day now. So comfortable maybe not, but not in constant pain. At least thats how it seems. The vet said the main sign to look for is a change in eating. Normal Dixie eats her scoop of food in like 15 seconds. When she refuses to eat or is no longer in her food that is her way of telling us shes feeling it and then it will be on us to make the decision.


----------



## roxymama

TheHamm said:


> Follow up question:  I've been to local running shops 3x this week, and  the people who work there are bundled up as if they are about to go outside.  Do you think they do go outside all the time or just have zero body fat to keep them warm inside?



I bet they go outside a lot to watch people run during shoe try ons.  My local store encourages me run in their parking lot when making shoe decisions.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD prefered swag: My medals and some shirts. Also, the Oreo in the snack bag at Disney.

If I am allowed to include my purchases as swag, then, the Epcot with Monorail Bead frim Pandora is one of my best. I am really happy with my medal holder too.


----------



## McNs

@LSUlakes sorry to hear about the updated prognosis, I also would have made the same decision. Enjoy the remaining time you ave with her

ATTQOTD for my $150 Auckland marathon I got a cap at registration, a pack of snack balls, and a powerade at the finish. No beer, tech shirts were an additional charge...


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> If she is, she is not showing signs of it. A way it was explained what she was likely experiencing would be like she was pregnant and about to deliver any day now. So comfortable maybe not, but not in constant pain. At least thats how it seems. The vet said the main sign to look for is a change in eating. Normal Dixie eats her scoop of food in like 15 seconds. When she refuses to eat or is no longer in her food that is her way of telling us shes feeling it and then it will be on us to make the decision.



That makes sense.  Hopefully you get a few more months with her!


----------



## Waiting2goback

@LSUlakes your situation stinks but you are strong and your family will come out stronger on the other side of this.


----------



## DIS-OH

@LSUlakes —sorry to hear the news...

Favorite race swag—-going to have to say my Coast-to-Coast medal.  

Most used race swag—Our local YMCA has a New Year’s Day run called Hair of the Dog.  The race shirts are cotton long sleeve T’s with really nice designs.  DH and I have several years worth of these shirts, but we have a rule that we both cannot wear the same year’s shirt at the same time!


----------



## AntimonyER

Sorry to hear about Dixie. We just lost one of ours this summer, Linus. He was my favorite. Enjoy the remaining time, and spoil the crap out of them.

ATTQOTD: I got a long sleeve t-shirt from the last race I ran, which wouldn't normally be a big deal, but with all the weight I have lost, I had none in my current size, so that was a sorely needed addition to my wardrobe.


----------



## TheHamm

I have a gear question:  Is there a reason you would go with a vest over a jacket for winter running?  I do not particularly remember my core being cold during a run last Jan/Feb, but maybe only because I was distracted by cold butt/legs/nose/eyeballs.  
Another gear question: I have a pair of fleece leggings.  I could not fit a second pair of leggings over the top.  Do you layer some other style of pants over the top or just find thicker pants?


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With dog stuff on my mind lately it's only natural that todays question will include your pet. I realize not everyone has a pet, so todays question may not pertain to you. If you have a pet that can, do you take it for runs or walks? If so how far have you gone with it?

ATTQOTD: I tried several times to take Dixie out for runs. Being a beagle I figured she could handle anywhere from 1-4 miles. Well that was a disaster lol. She would run for maybe 50 yards and then pick up a scent that she had to investigate. So our runs turned into short sprints and stops. She does the same when walking as well.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

08 - @evre13  - Kiawah Half Marathon (2:20:00 / N/A)
08 - @KSellers88  - Kiawah Island Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - @TCB in FLA - Kiawah Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - @Sanchez  - Kiawah Half Marathon (1:34:00 / N/A)
08 - @jennamfeo  - 12k's of Christmas (1:19:00 / N/A)
08 - @Dis5150  - Casa Half Marathon (2:40:00 / N/A)
08 - @KevM  - 12K o’ Christmas (NG / N/A)
09 - @jennamfeo  - Scottsdale Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you need to revise your goal, please let me know. 


I also realized that it's the last month of the 2018 running thread and what a amazing year it has been! We only have a few folks left with runs for December, so if you are running one and would like to add, please let me know.


----------



## PrincessV

*ATTQOTD: *My 20-year-old cat does not run and does not leave the house. But she very much enjoys watching me when I'm on the treadmill, and loves to practice yoga with me! ♥

 @LSUlakes. I went through it with my other cat when she was 18 and diagnosed with renal failure. It's hard, but you really will know when it's "time."


----------



## LSUlakes

Speaking of years end, I looked back on how many pages the previous years had got to. The first two years were very close with 652 and 651. With 3 weeks left to go we are at 711 today. It looks like this year was a good year with new posters contributing and I recall a lot of talk about best beers, wines, pizzas, tea, ect lol. Thanks to everyone who reads and post!


----------



## MissLiss279

TheHamm said:


> I have a gear question:  Is there a reason you would go with a vest over a jacket for winter running?  I do not particularly remember my core being cold during a run last Jan/Feb, but maybe only because I was distracted by cold butt/legs/nose/eyeballs.
> Another gear question: I have a pair of fleece leggings.  I could not fit a second pair of leggings over the top.  Do you layer some other style of pants over the top or just find thicker pants?


So when it is really cold, here are some things I will do:
-not much wind, but really cold: tights with fleece like sweats over them
-Extreme wind, but not too bitterly cold: fleece lined tights with loose wind pants over them
-Wind, and really cold: all of the above  tights (maybe fleece lined), fleece like sweats, and wind pants over it all. 

Can’t comment on the vest, because I haven’t tried that myself, so I’m interested in answers also.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I have a Doberman, and I occasionally take her with me to run. I will usually take her for 2-4 miles if I have a run that isn’t too complex. She is weird sometimes. She’ll start to slow down the farther you get away from home (or the car), and I always worry ‘is she okay?’ But then as soon as we turn around, she picks up speed and is trying to drag me back home. 
During the summer I don’t run as much with her (unless I happen to be running in the morning). I think it is too hot and am afraid that the concrete/asphalt will burn her paws.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: We have two dogs - an almost 11 year old Cocker Spaniel who I did a 5k with once and it was a disaster as he would jump on my legs whenever I tried to run with him.  The Cocker/Doxie Mix we had that passed away last year was too aggressive to go running with.  

Our 10 month old Rhodesian Ridgeback will be a running buddy once he is old enough to start running (about 2 more months before we’ll do up to 1.5 miles with and 18 months until we go over that). We have done a lot of training with him to make sure he’s good on leash and we’re getting him used to the waist leash now so he stays to our side.  I’ve also made sure that he doesn’t care about cars, bikes, airplanes flying over to keep his focus.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: I had taken Linus out a few times, (he was what we like to call a heinz 57, but was a bigger variety, about 60 lbs) when I had a stretch of jogging like 6 years ago, especially when it was cold out, he loved the cold. He was too old when I started running again last year, and had hip issues. The rest of my animals aren't running worthy (shih-tzu, yorkie, wire-hair terrier mix, 4 cats and a bearded dragon).


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I have a very home bodied golden/lab mix who only enjoys walks for the most part. When he was younger, my husband would run 2 miles with him but I don’t think he would get too far now. I also have a cat who would be a terrible running partner but he does enjoy all the extra showers I have to take because of running. He loves sitting in the shower with me then drinking all the water when the shower is off.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  We have an English Bulldog (see avatar pic), so any kind of significant walking with him is right out, much less running.  We found out early on that his walking limit is ~1 mile.  Just a little past that and he registers his dissatisfaction by laying down in the grass and refusing to budge until he's had sufficient rest (in his mind).  There have been a number of times that I've had to pick him up and carry him home.  I think I've carried him as far as half a mile before.  Not super easy given that even though he's relatively compact he still weighs ~60 lbs.


----------



## PrincessV

AFwifelife said:


> I also have a cat who would be a terrible running partner but he does enjoy all the extra showers I have to take because of running. He loves sitting in the shower with me then drinking all the water when the shower is off.


Mine, too! She gets quite put out on weekends when I don't roll out of bed and straight into the shower, and will attempt to lead me there repeatedly.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  Our previous Lab used to run with my wife several times a week and even did a few Turkey trots.   

The golden retriever/lab "twins" that we have now are too distracted by everything and eachother to run with me.   I guess there are too many good smells outside.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With dog stuff on my mind lately it's only natural that todays question will include your pet. I realize not everyone has a pet, so todays question may not pertain to you. If you have a pet that can, do you take it for runs or walks? If so how far have you gone with it?


I don’t have a pet currently. I used to have a dog but he wasn’t much of a long walk type.


----------



## apdebord

@LSUlakes it sounds like you're making the best decision regarding Dixie by keeping her comfortable.  Sorry to hear it wasn't better news.

ATTQOTD: I have 2 dogs, Simon ("mini" schnauzer, almost 7yo) and Dusty (Lhasa Apso, very senior).  We have never tried to run with Dusty.  We've tried with Simon, especially because he still has puppy energy and is a big boy, but he is very dramatic about running (see attached pictures).  I posted in the thread last year, but we did do a 1 mile puppy trot with them October 2017.  My husband pushed Dusty in a puppy stroller and I ran with Simon on the leash.  We were so close to a sub-9 minute mile, but Simon found some freshly laid mulch about 100 yards from the finish line which was very appealing to him, so he had to take a break.  I think we finished in 9:01.

Yesterday's ATTQOTD: My blanket from Richmond is getting a lot of use.  J&A normally gives out decent finisher items, but my favorites are the mason jar style glasses we got 1 year for a couple of races. I use them all the time.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  We have a VERY OLD golden retriever who mostly just lays on the floor.    We have two very small dogs (yorkie and yorki-poo) who LOVE to go for walks.  We take them every year for our local Turkey Trot 5K and they love it.  A 5k is about max for them though and that's just at a brisk walk/sometimes slow run.  Their little legs can't keep up a run for any extended time.  We take them for walks at other times on occasion, but usually not very far, but they do enjoy it a lot.


----------



## garneska

ATTQOTD: My girl on the left used to run with me.  When i got her in 2008 she was CRAZY and young.  I had to run the crazy out of her.  She is part German Shepard and part Great Pyrenees.  She is super smart.  I could only take her on weekends to run with me.  She would see me at the top of the stairs in running clothes and go nuts.  She knew it was time to run.  She went as far as 12 miles with me.  I was slower then.  Usually she did 6.  When she was a littler older she would go about 4 and then i would hand her off to my husband who was walking our Great Pyrenees.  I tried to run him once but he went about 50 yards and then he was done. He preferred walking.  I think her last few times running were the end of 2012 when training for Jan 2013.  i know by summer of 2013, i was seeing the paw drag.  In sep 2013 she had her MRI and they had no explanation for the issue.  By March 2014 she was in the cart full time without the the use of her back legs.  The vet gave us 2 to 3 years back in 2013.  She just got back from the fort and is not walking near as much in the cart but she is much older now and just happy she will be with us at the Fort in Jan.  She is friendly so always an open invitation to come visit and pet her.


----------



## QueenFernando

ATTQOTD: no pets right now since my son has allergies.  In my teens and college, I had a flat-coated retriever that would swim with me in the lake we lived on.  I loved throwing a stick into the water and we would both jump in and race to it.  I miss having pets!

Sometimes while running here in our neighborhood, DH and I will see a woman running with a tiny dog in a pet stroller.  It's a good thing that dog is so small.  It absolutely freaks out when we run by her.  If it were any bigger it would eat us alive!


----------



## Dis5150

Well, I decided this morning that I was going to DNS my race Saturday. The conditions are just too brutal for me. So I went online and cancelled my hotel reservation so that I couldn't change my mind. About an hour later I got an email from the race, saying that is has been postponed until after the holidays! Apparently I am not the only one who thinks the conditions are crazy for a race! So yay, I still get to do my race, later!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With dog stuff on my mind lately it's only natural that todays question will include your pet. I realize not everyone has a pet, so todays question may not pertain to you. If you have a pet that can, do you take it for runs or walks? If so how far have you gone with it?


ATTQOTD: Growing up my parents were cat people and then when I got married, my wife would not allow any pets in the house.  When I got divorced in 2010, I adopted/rescued my first dog - a 50ish pound lab/beagle mutt. I specifically wanted a dog that was not too big but big enough to run with.  I used to take him on runs all the time as did my kids when they were home. I do not take him as much but probably should before he gets too old (he is 8 years old now). He is such a big part of our family.  My kids are now away at school and when they call/face time us, they do it to see the dog, not us. They expect multiple Snapchats of him every day.  And since my wife and I do not have kids of our own, he has become the proverbial fur-baby in our house.

Yes, we are “that” family that dresses our dog in matching PJ’s for Xmas pictures. This was from Xmas 2017:


----------



## Chaitali

@LSUlakes I'm so sorry to hear about your pup   I hope that you can enjoy the good times with her that you have left.

For race swag, I love the finisher blanket from the Richmond Half.  There was a random 5k I did that gave out buffs instead of shirts and I really appreciated that it was something different but still useful.  I also did a 10k that gave a bottle opener instead of a medal and I enjoyed that too 

We have two cats so no running with pets for me.  I do take the bigger one out on a leash to walk around our backyard sometimes.  He needs more exercise according to the vet and he seems to like the little outdoor forays.


----------



## tigger536

Novatrix said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Favorite swag
> Much as I love some of the Disney shirts, honestly the Space Coast marathon shirts are cooler.
> The Mercury mission shirt this year was amazing, with the capsule on a starscape on the front,  a capsule re-entering the earth's atmosphere on the back, the Mercury rocket on the left arm and all the mercury mission patches on the right arm. My inner child space geek can't get enough of it (and will literally be running the race for the next 3 years to collect similar shirts for all the missions...)
> 
> Most used swag (outside of shirts)
> The bib clips that Disney gave out to runners at Princess this year. I've used them for every race since, and they hold the bib nicely in place without wrecking my shirts.



I gave away the bib clips but I'm with you on the Space Coast shirts.  This was my first year running it but I'm glad to be running it the next three years too!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: We have 2 house cats, so no running pets for me, unless you count crazy races through the house to chase invisible things. I swear they like to purposely lose control while cornering on the hardwood floors. Our big tabby does like to do yoga with me (no down dog though!)

Our previous cat would walk outside on a harness and leash. The first time we put the harness on him, it paralyzed him. We laughed (and felt bad) until we cried. If you don't know what I'm talking about, just google 'harness paralyzes cat'.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I've never had a pet I could run with. Growing up we had a cocker spaniel that hated everyone except my mom. When I would walk him he would just break free and head home. 

Right before I got married I fostered a stray pit I found at work. He was such a good boy. He loved to run and walk with me. My husband is terrified of dogs so I found an organization that helped him find his forever home. I often wonder how life would have been had I kept the dog instead...


----------



## Keels

ATTQOTD: In my running life, I’ve had three doggos. Kane, Little Dog (Etta) and Cash.

Kane was a red heeler and was the best running buddy. He was with me for many, many miles of training for my first Dopey (even though he’d want to, I wouldn’t let him go more that six or seven miles). When the weather was nice, we’d always end our runs at this barbecue place on the river - I’d have a couple of beers and he’d have a big bowl of water and a bone. He got sick suddenly last year and passed away in March right before my first triathlon. He was the best. 
 

Little Dog is crazy athletic, but to run with her you have to be crazy athletic too and be nimble enough to constantly jump over her and her leash as she zig-zags underfoot looking for things to eat. She’s really great at running errands, though, and prefers Pinterest activities to physical activity these days.

 

Last but not least is Cash. His favorite things in the whole world are walks, going to the kennel (more walks) and baths (all the pets). If I don’t have any time goals in mind for a run, I’ll take him with me - running with Cashy is more of an arm workout than a run because he’s constantly stopping to sniff at something like a bloodhound, and I constantly have to pull at him to keep going. He is handy for holding things, like my keys, or water for the two of us when he wears his doggo backpack.

 

I love dogs more than people. I would adopt every homeless dog if I could. I pet every dog I come across - even the mean ones, and I’ve thought about stealing a few dogs but I don’t want to go to jail.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I got two doggos. Sahara who is a mutt and is 13? Maybe? And she does not look or act her age. Kahlua is a mini pinscher and is 12. She used to be skinny and spunky, then she turned into a football, so we put her on a diet. She is looking thinner now a days, but she loves to sleep all day long. We take them on walks but I would never run with them because they are all over the place trying to sniff all the things!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: My two cats won’t be running anywhere except to their food dish at feeding time. We have a 9yo golden retriever who is a pain to take on walks so I can’t imagine running with her. She zig zags all over the place, needs to stop and smell all the smells and tinkle every 2-3 houses. She also thinks every person and dog we meet along the way is her new best friend.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have one dog, Penny.  I have taken her running a few times, but not that much.  She's pretty good when she's running, I should take her more.  We do a lot of agility together though, which is a different kind of running. 

I took these from the last time I took her for a run about a year ago:


----------



## michigandergirl

We have a 6 year old pittie named Winnie. We take her for walks every day. The only time she will run is in the winter when her paws get cold. Lounging is her favorite activity.


 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## LdyStormy76

ATTQOTD:  Iso, a Beagle/Basset/traveling salesman mix (my avatar picture), would easily walk 2-10 miles a day the first 2 years after we adopted him.  Running was limited to chasing cats or rabbits.  Then his arthritis became really bad and his daily walks ceased.  Glory, a mix of something that includes Australian Shepherd, would typically walk 1-2 miles a day when we adopted her 18 months ago.  Running was for chasing rabbits, geese, cats and treeing possums and raccoons.  In the last 6 months she has really slowed down and a walk is typically 2-4 blocks.  Both are seniors, Iso is 15ish and Glory is 13, so slowing down is expected; they both are able to spend as much time as they want wandering the 0.5 acre back yard so that helps offset the lack of walks.  DH, on the other hand, really misses having a walking buddy.

LSULakers, I am sorry about your girl.  We know that day is coming for our two.


----------



## mtnmjd

@LSUlakes I'm so sorry to hear about Dixie, enjoy the good times with her that you have left and be sure to give her some extra belly rubs for all of us.

ATTQOTD:
This is Buster, he is a 3 year old Boxer/Rat Terrier mix and really needs to learn proper pacing.
I can take him on runs from 2-4 miles, anything longer and he slows too much at the end because of his tendency to run the first mile at a blistering pace forcing me to constantly be tugging on his leash.
From mile 2 to mile 3, we hit the sweet-spot where we run the same pace comfortably and then he starts to drop off. I could probably coax him to get to 5-6 with some more training.
I consider all the virtual 5ks we do to be his races and he gets to keep the bling.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: My 8 year old yellow lab loves to go on runs, but only if we are in a location where she can be off-leash.  My pace is too boring, so if she's forced to run next to me she starts whining and trying to veer off for exploration.  If she can be off leash, she does 50 meter repeats with 15 second sniff breaks for recovery, quartering back and forth in front of me (hunting lineage).  She'll last about 30 minutes, and cover probably 3x the distance that I do in that time


----------



## garneska

OMG all the dog pics are so awesome.  I love you guys.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Since everyone's posting pictures of their fur-babies:

This is Sadie (the calico) and Bert (the tabby). They're both shelter cats.


----------



## garneska

and i love cat pics as well


----------



## ZellyB

I want to share mine too!

Rosie and Teddy





Sandy
https://flic.kr/p/2aCCQ6L




We have a cat too, Patsy, but I can't find that I have a picture of her saved.


----------



## Keels

michigandergirl said:


> We have a 6 year old pittie named Winnie. We take her for walks every day. The only time she will run is in the winter when her paws get cold. Lounging is her favorite activity.
> 
> 
> View attachment 368666 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]



1. I will steal that dog in a hot minute - I LOVE Pitties!
2. Cash is a pit-boxer mix, so that obviously explains why I constantly find him like this:
 
3. The motto in my house:


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> 3. The motto in my house:
> View attachment 368687



That’s Gaston.  It’s why he doesn’t go on walks outside.  

I’m glad Gantu doesn’t bark unless there is a need


----------



## Slogger

Pet Pictures....I'm In!!!

Here are Phineas and Rosie (brother and sister) using their preferred method of transportation.
And Percy the cat, better known as Inky.  He found my daughter 18 months ago and sorta adopted us ever since.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: While we currently don’t have a dog, we have had two beagles (Baxter and Newman). I tried running with both of them and it was horrible. They were both very lazy and felt that whatever scent they picked up deserved their attention. We are seriously considering getting a dog once marathon weekend is over! 

Yesterday’s question: The best surprise swag was the Mickey ears at last years marathon. I love the finishers blanket that you get at Richmond. I keep them in the car and my kids use them all the time.


----------



## garneska

I know i posted the pic of mallory in another thread but its worth repeating. The one of Yeti by himself was taken a few days before he was gone.

 

 

 

And a few years ago the first time they went to the beach and loved it.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  No pets.  I'm allergic to cats and dogs although some breeds of dogs are tolerable while others are not.


----------



## garneska

@Sleepless Knight i bet my pics above your post are giving you attack just looking at all that hair


----------



## ZellyB

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Since everyone's posting pictures of their fur-babies:
> 
> This is Sadie (the calico) and Bert (the tabby). They're both shelter cats.
> 
> View attachment 368678



That calico is a beauty!!  I'm a sucker for calicos.  My Patsy looks a lot like your Bert.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

@LSUlakes Sorry for the news. It hurts to love, sometimes.

Here's Leo... Immediately regretting his decision to jump on my back to lick my head.
 

I really do have the coolest cat.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

garneska said:


> @Sleepless Knight i bet my pics above your post are giving you attack just looking at all that hair


The funny thing is that I'm not sure what causes the dog problem.  Some breeds I can be around with no problem.  I may not want them to snuggle up close to me as that can inflame allergies, but they can lie at my feet all they want.  Yet other breeds are problematic simply by being in the same room as them for longer than 15 minutes.  I'm not sure what the specific issue is just that it exists.


----------



## ZellyB

@Chasing Dopey that sunglasses pic is epic.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Sleepless Knight said:


> The funny thing is that I'm not sure what causes the dog problem.  Some breeds I can be around with no problem.  I may not want them to snuggle up close to me as that can inflame allergies, but they can lie at my feet all they want.  Yet other breeds are problematic simply by being in the same room as them for longer than 15 minutes.  I'm not sure what the specific issue is just that it exists.


Probably the type of fur.  My husband is actually allergic to our Rhodesian it it’s mild and he’s worth it.  He isn’t allergic to the Cocker spaniel’s fur but it’s more like hair than fur.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ZellyB said:


> That calico is a beauty!! I'm a sucker for calicos. My Patsy looks a lot like your Bert.



Thank you! We fell in love with her immediately at the shelter. We sat down on the floor and within 2 seconds she was climbing up my lap, looking at me with that black mask and saying 'What are you waiting for? Let's go home.'

We gained a new appreciation for how pretty tabbies are. They seem kind of plain until you look at the details.

We always joke that 'Tabbies are painted by artists. Calicos are painted by kindergartners.'


----------



## michigandergirl

Here’s a better pic:




Keels said:


> 1. I will steal that dog in a hot minute - I LOVE Pitties!
> 2. Cash is a pit-boxer mix, so that obviously explains why I constantly find him like this:
> View attachment 368686
> 3. The motto in my house:
> View attachment 368687



We love pitties too. I would rescue them all if I could! Winnie is the third one we’ve rescued. She is full of character.


----------



## Novatrix

ATTQOTD:
Neither of my two dogs make good running companions. The cocker spaniel wants to sniff and mark every _*single*_ thing that will stay still long enough for him to do so, which is not conducive to any sort of pace. The cavalier king charles spaniel is a real couch potato who, when she can arrange it, prefers to be carried from the bedroom to the kitchen. Many a time I've heard her howling in the bedroom thinking she was stuck up on the bed to find out she was on the floor, with the door wide open, nothing impeding her from 


On a related note, at my last race I saw someone run the whole half marathon with their long haired dachshund.  The owner wasn't very fast, but still the legs on the poor little thing were really getting a workout. Some of us running were wondering if we should call PETA.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> 1. I will steal that dog in a hot minute - I LOVE Pitties!





michigandergirl said:


> We love pitties too. I would rescue them all if I could!



If either of you want to send me your address, I have a spare. She's black and white and her name is Panda (sorry @rteetz), Petunia, or Pit-tunia, depending who you ask.

Someone abandoned her in our neighborhood (not uncommon out in the country). She's living under a trailer we've surround with straw bales and being (over) fed by all the neighbors.


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> If either of you want to send me your address, I have a spare. She's black and white and her name is Panda (sorry @rteetz), Petunia, or Pit-tunia, depending who you ask.
> 
> Someone abandoned her in our neighborhood (not uncommon out in the country). She's living under a trailer we've surround with straw bales and being (over) fed by all the neighbors.



Seriously, don’t tempt me. I have puppy fever BAD.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With dog stuff on my mind lately it's only natural that todays question will include your pet. I realize not everyone has a pet, so todays question may not pertain to you. If you have a pet that can, do you take it for runs or walks? If so how far have you gone with it?


Bucky loves running! In the summer her max is 2-3 miles but in the winter she can make it 5. I've never tried longer because that's as far as my easy runs go.


----------



## michigandergirl

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> If either of you want to send me your address, I have a spare. She's black and white and her name is Panda (sorry @rteetz), Petunia, or Pit-tunia, depending who you ask.
> 
> Someone abandoned her in our neighborhood (not uncommon out in the country). She's living under a trailer we've surround with straw bales and being (over) fed by all the neighbors.



Oh man, it's stories like this that get me in trouble! For now though we have to be a one dog family - Winnie doesn't always get along with other dogs. I hope she finds a forever home soon!


----------



## Smilelea

Luna is the black pit/lab/hound/who-knows-what-else mix. Ginny is the retriever. She's the one that we went through a similar situations as @LSUlakes is (so sorry again) a little over a year ago. I have tried taking Luna on runs with me but she is too jerky and jumpy. If she's not dragging me down the street or after something she wants to check out, then she's trying to run directly underneath me. Ginny was the constant dragger so I never tried to take her with me. 

Topic change: I have a question. What does a typical race day at Disney look like? Meaning - what should I expect, make sure I do/get, etc? I know we get up crazy early to catch the bus. But what should I be sure and check out when I get there? Characters? Make sure I visit a potty? Huddle up in the corrals? 

And what about when I finish? What is the first thing I need to do after crossing the finish line? I've seen/read that there's characters; something about snack boxes; possibly pay for massages in a tent???

I'm well known for running a race, getting my medal, grabbing some water and a banana or pop tart, and then leaving. I don't want to do this if there are fun things I need to checkout first.


----------



## LSUlakes

I want to thank everyone for your comments and stories over the last few days. I really enjoyed seeing everyone's pet picks and stories as well. Lots of smiles seeing so many happy pets! Prior to learning about whats happening to Dixie we talked about getting another dog when she passes one day and I told DW I wanted to a dog that would make me feel guilty for not taking it out for a run, and also would make life difficult if I did not. Doing research a while back I discovered just the dog. A German Shorthaired Pointer, and to specific the Liver Roan color pattern is my preference. I also liked the idea of having one in case I got back into duck hunting. A few years ago when I actually researched them a bit I also noticed the price tag for one . It doesn't feel right to look anything up on them now so I have no idea what that market looks like though. 



Dis_Yoda said:


> Our 10 month old *Rhodesian Ridgeback* will be a running buddy once he is old enough to start running (about 2 more months before we’ll do up to 1.5 miles with and 18 months until we go over that). We have done a lot of training with him to make sure he’s good on leash and we’re getting him used to the waist leash now so he stays to our side. I’ve also made sure that he doesn’t care about cars, bikes, airplanes flying over to keep his focus.



They are such beautiful dogs. My buddy has one and I liked it. For a few years we lived in the same neighborhood and he got his as puppy and named him Roux. He would come over to hangout and Dixie and Roux played great together. It was funny watching him grow because at first Dixie would get the better of him. As he aged Dixie couldn't hang with him anymore. Good memories! I looked into a while back and they are also great running dogs. My buddies dog seems to suffer from extreme separation anxiety, is that something you've experienced? Another funny thought. They ordered a large kennel for him, but until it came they kept him in their bathroom. They day it was delivered his wife walked into a house with water everywhere. He tore up the TP in the sink and also managed to turn the water on, which flooded a good portion of the house. 



huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: Growing up my parents were cat people and then when I got married, my wife would not allow any pets in the house.  When I got divorced in 2010, I adopted/rescued my first dog - a 50ish pound lab/beagle mutt. I specifically wanted a dog that was not too big but big enough to run with.  I used to take him on runs all the time as did my kids when they were home. I do not take him as much but probably should before he gets too old (he is 8 years old now). He is such a big part of our family.  My kids are now away at school and when they call/face time us, they do it to see the dog, not us. They expect multiple Snapchats of him every day.  And since my wife and I do not have kids of our own, he has become the proverbial fur-baby in our house.
> 
> Yes, we are “that” family that dresses our dog in matching PJ’s for Xmas pictures. This was from Xmas 2017:
> View attachment 368660



I think that picture is awesome and support more of it! 



baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: While we currently don’t have a dog, we have had two beagles (Baxter and Newman). I tried running with both of them and it was horrible. They were both very lazy and felt that whatever scent they picked up deserved their attention. We are seriously considering getting a dog once marathon weekend is over!
> 
> Yesterday’s question: The best surprise swag was the Mickey ears at last years marathon. I love the finishers blanket that you get at Richmond. I keep them in the car and my kids use them all the time.



That nose gets them in trouble, those eyes and ears will melt your heart though.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> I want to thank everyone for your comments and stories over the last few days. I really enjoyed seeing everyone's pet picks and stories as well. Lots of smiles seeing so many happy pets! Prior to learning about whats happening to Dixie we talked about getting another dog when she passes one day and I told DW I wanted to a dog that would make me feel guilty for not taking it out for a run, and also would make life difficult if I did not. Doing research a while back I discovered just the dog. A German Shorthaired Pointer, and to specific the Liver Roan color pattern is my preference. I also liked the idea of having one in case I got back into duck hunting. A few years ago when I actually researched them a bit I also noticed the price tag for one . It doesn't feel right to look anything up on them now so I have no idea what that market looks like though.
> 
> They are such beautiful dogs. My buddy has one and I liked it. For a few years we lived in the same neighborhood and he got his as puppy and named him Roux. He would come over to hangout and Dixie and Roux played great together. It was funny watching him grow because at first Dixie would get the better of him. As he aged Dixie couldn't hang with him anymore. Good memories! I looked into a while back and they are also great running dogs. My buddies dog seems to suffer from extreme separation anxiety, is that something you've experienced? Another funny thought. They ordered a large kennel for him, but until it came they kept him in their bathroom. They day it was delivered his wife walked into a house with water everywhere. He tore up the TP in the sink and also managed to turn the water on, which flooded a good portion of the house.



Certain breeds do cost a pretty penny but what you are paying for is the health testing the breeders should do and the knowledge that your dog will always be taken care of no matter what.  A good breeder would always accept a dog back to make sure their dogs are taken care of and hopefully they have done more with than dogs than just confirmation showing as you want a well rounded lineage. They should ask a ton of questions about you as well. (If you can't tell, I did a ton of research before we selected a breeder as I didn't want to support a puppy mill or backyard breeder)  Hope you get your German Shorthaired Pointer, even if you have to wait a bit. 

We got a Rhodesian because we wanted a dog to run with and could survive our weather in Florida. They are dogs needing a certain type of owner that can deal with its stubborn behavior.  You can't alpha roll them into submission!  Somehow our cocker spaniel still keeps him in line despite being all of 40 lbs and a third of his height.  It is funny seeing the two of them together as the cocker spaniel fits underneath him perfectly. 

They do love to play!  We started him in the crate from the day he joined our home at 8 weeks and we had him at puppy school right at 10 weeks for socialization and training.  He's pretty much been at school once or twice a week every since then, except for right now since he's sick and he's earned three titles so far - Canine Good Citizen, Trick Novice and Trick Intermediate.  We're working on Rally now.  We haven't had separation anxiety at all.  We started leaving him out of the crate during the day at 7 months confined to the living room/kitchen and he's well behaved although he does sometimes lock us out of our house (the door coming in from the garage) but we've learned to keep a key in our wallet after a couple trips through the doggy door.  He usually sleeps in the crate at night and walks himself in but lately he's been in bed with us more. 

Puppy Tax:


----------



## TCB in FLA

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  We have an English Bulldog (see avatar pic), so any kind of significant walking with him is right out, much less running.  We found out early on that his walking limit is ~1 mile.  Just a little past that and he registers his dissatisfaction by laying down in the grass and refusing to budge until he's had sufficient rest (in his mind).  There have been a number of times that I've had to pick him up and carry him home.  I think I've carried him as far as half a mile before.  Not super easy given that even though he's relatively compact he still weighs ~60 lbs.


We also have an English bulldog and she taps out at the 10 yard dash! Pumpkin often decides our neighbors’ houses are much more convenient and we need to just end our walk right then.
 

@LSUlakes - I’m not doing the Kiawah Half after all. My run buddies got other offers, so not worth the travel solo.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@LSUlakes I am so sorry the second diagnosis did not provide a better outcome.  But I do hope for your family and DIxie to have months of of happy times and memories to keep!

ATYQOTD:  My favorite thing I have gotten from a race were the hoodie and first belt buckle I got for the 50 miler I ran last summer.  I love the sweatshirt!

ATTQOTD: I have two cats.  They would make miserable running partners but are wonderful little fur children that keep my daughters very happy!


----------



## Keels

michigandergirl said:


> Here’s a better pic:
> 
> View attachment 368712
> 
> We love pitties too. I would rescue them all if I could! Winnie is the third one we’ve rescued. She is full of character.



CAN YOU JUST HELP HER GET THAT PEANUT BUTTER AT THE BOTTOM?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## dis_or_dat

Loving all these furbabies!

Here are mine - both rescues. Never did runs with them. Little one liked to zigzag to smell everything and was scared of big dogs. The bigger dog started to get aggressive with large dogs despite lots of socialization and goes crazy for squirrels. But I did go on short off leash jogs with them in a private canyon behind our old place. Also used to hike mountains and long walks on the beach with them.










The little one I put down a few months ago and was completely devastated. We got her after we got married and she’s been with us through 2 kiddos. Today would have been her 12th birthday.

If you need a book to help with your kids I highly recommend Big Cat, Little Cat. We got it at my son’s book fair a few weeks ago not knowing the plot, but it’s beautiful and simple and actually helped ME deal with my grief. Bonus is that the baby loves it.


----------



## FFigawi

My Rottie never liked to run for the sake of running, but she would chase deer like there was no tomorrow. Her favorite running, though, was in the agility ring where she was #1 in the breed for several years and finished in the top 15 overall at the national championship.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With dog stuff on my mind lately it's only natural that todays question will include your pet. I realize not everyone has a pet, so todays question may not pertain to you. If you have a pet that can, do you take it for runs or walks? If so how far have you gone with it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I tried several times to take Dixie out for runs. Being a beagle I figured she could handle anywhere from 1-4 miles. Well that was a disaster lol. She would run for maybe 50 yards and then pick up a scent that she had to investigate. So our runs turned into short sprints and stops. She does the same when walking as well.



No pets for me.  My son is allergic.   I always wanted a dog and if it could get one there are a few breeds I would like.  Maybe when he gets older and moves on to college.  



LSUlakes said:


> Speaking of years end, I looked back on how many pages the previous years had got to. The first two years were very close with 652 and 651. With 3 weeks left to go we are at 711 today. It looks like this year was a good year with new posters contributing and I recall a lot of talk about best beers, wines, pizzas, tea, ect lol. Thanks to everyone who reads and post!



I bet we get to 750+.  Maybe we can get to 800 next year.


----------



## Waiting2goback

I am getting ready to break open a new box of shoes actually, now that I had a pain free run yesterday!


----------



## GollyGadget

Smilelea said:


> Topic change: I have a question. What does a typical race day at Disney look like? Meaning - what should I expect, make sure I do/get, etc? I know we get up crazy early to catch the bus. But what should I be sure and check out when I get there? Characters? Make sure I visit a potty? Huddle up in the corrals?
> 
> And what about when I finish? What is the first thing I need to do after crossing the finish line? I've seen/read that there's characters; something about snack boxes; possibly pay for massages in a tent???
> 
> I'm well known for running a race, getting my medal, grabbing some water and a banana or pop tart, and then leaving. I don't want to do this if there are fun things I need to checkout first.


The only thing different than local races is that there are characters before and after so if that's your thing, definitely get in those lines. Depending when you arrive beforehand there may be very little wait or a really long line.

After you finish the volunteers will hand you your medal and snacks. If you want a character photo get in one of those lines right away. Last year, Mickey had a really long line when I finished but Minnie had no line so I just skipped Mickey altogether.


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> The funny thing is that I'm not sure what causes the dog problem.  Some breeds I can be around with no problem.  I may not want them to snuggle up close to me as that can inflame allergies, but they can lie at my feet all they want.  Yet other breeds are problematic simply by being in the same room as them for longer than 15 minutes.  I'm not sure what the specific issue is just that it exists.


Same here. I'm at least mildly allergic to all dogs, and, in particular, a protein found in their saliva. One lick on my skin and I break out in hives. But there have been dogs with whom I literally can't share a room for more than 10 minutes, even if they keep their distance (my ex in-laws' Australian Cattle Dogs being the worst, bar none - nearly wound up at the ER with an asthma attack!), and others whose homes I've stayed in for a few days and been mostly okay (my friends' American Bulldogs.) I've had friends insist that their dogs are "hypoallergenic" (shih-tzu) and Iv'e still reacted. It's a total crapshoot!



Smilelea said:


> Topic change: I have a question. What does a typical race day at Disney look like? Meaning - what should I expect, make sure I do/get, etc? I know we get up crazy early to catch the bus. But what should I be sure and check out when I get there? Characters? Make sure I visit a potty? Huddle up in the corrals?


A lot depends on the person, but my pre-race morning looks like this:
Up 1.25 hours before departure to eat, dress, foam roll/stretch, drive to race.
Upon arrival, hit a porta-potty, then head to a meet-up with my running group. 
Hang out there to chat a bit, take pics, relax, then head to corrals.
Get in another porta-potty line.
Get into corral, eat 2nd breakfast an hour before I expect to start.



> And what about when I finish? What is the first thing I need to do after crossing the finish line? I've seen/read that there's characters; something about snack boxes; possibly pay for massages in a tent???


You'll be directed by volunteers and rD personnel through the finish chute to get your medal, water/Powerade, snack box/banana, and finisher pics. After that, you'll exit the finish area and be in the big area with a DJ, character pics, food trucks, etc. Some folks stay and enjoy the festivities, but I prefer to get back to my resort to start my recovery routine.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Getting caught up late on yesterday’s QOTD, but couldn’t resist posting a couple pictures of my best pal, McFly:
 
 

He’s a pretty good running companion, but he gets distracted pretty easily. Takes about a half mile for him to figure out we aren’t stopping to inspect every stray leaf.

The first picture is him in his natural element, the second is from a couple days ago in his less favored role as head LEGO consultant. I think he questions how much he brings to the table in that role, but I know he’s an invaluable resource.


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> My Rottie never liked to run for the sake of running, but she would chase deer like there was no tomorrow. Her favorite running, though, was in the agility ring where she was #1 in the breed for several years and finished in the top 15 overall at the national championship.
> 
> View attachment 368766


There are a couple of people who run rotties up here, I am always amazed watching them because they are so BIG.   They always look like they are having a blast though.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Here are my fur babies! Indy is the black and white and Winky is the one in the pretty dress. They can be good for about half a mile if they're focused, but they prefer to get their exercising from playing tag with each other. 



  

@LSUlakes I'm so sorry to hear about Dixie. 
I actually had a German short haired pointer Australian cattle dog mix growing up. Someone bred both and there was an "accident" so they sold off the puppies cheap. That dog was tough to train until she turned 3, then like magic she was an angel! She was my running partner for many years and was amazing. I highly recommend the breed... After they grow up.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With dog stuff on my mind lately it's only natural that todays question will include your pet. I realize not everyone has a pet, so todays question may not pertain to you. If you have a pet that can, do you take it for runs or walks? If so how far have you gone with it?



YES! We have two dogs and two cats. Sadly one of our dogs is 13 years old and cannot run with me anymore. However, our other dog (a border collie/Austrian shepherd mix) LOOOOOOOVES running. he loves it so much that even if I put a pair of shorts on, he gets all excited thinking it is run time! It is very rare that I run without him. The farthest I think I've even ran with him is 12 or 17 miles, but he still does 10- 12 milers with me.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Smilelea said:


> Topic change: I have a question. What does a typical race day at Disney look like? Meaning - what should I expect, make sure I do/get, etc? I know we get up crazy early to catch the bus. But what should I be sure and check out when I get there? Characters? Make sure I visit a potty? Huddle up in the corrals?
> 
> And what about when I finish? What is the first thing I need to do after crossing the finish line? I've seen/read that there's characters; something about snack boxes; possibly pay for massages in a tent???
> 
> I'm well known for running a race, getting my medal, grabbing some water and a banana or pop tart, and then leaving. I don't want to do this if there are fun things I need to checkout first.



Here's my timing from 2018 weekend.

 

There are characters before the start of the race.  They do cut the line off around the time they want people heading to the corrals.  So maybe like 4:00-4:15 is when the characters leave (so possibly lines stop earlier).  But I'm not positive on the timing there.  The walk to corrals opens at 4:00-4:15am.  Whether you want to get to the corrals early is a personal preference.  Some people enjoy sitting in their car longer on a cold morning, and others like to be towards the front of their corral when it has 4000-7000 people in it.  If you want front of corral, then you'll want to be in the holding area (orange X on below map) when the walk to corrals open around 4:00-4:15am.

 

Every year they have a row of pottys right where you are held for walking to the corrals and right when you can see the corrals after the walk to them.  Only in 2017 did they have a row of pottys actually right in-between the corrals which was a luxury.  So I'd time that out as well depending on when you intend on heading to and getting in the corrals.

Once you cross the finish line, you'll just follow the flow of people.  You'll get a mylar blanket, medal, water, gatorade, pictures, snack box, banana, gear check, and then exit to the main stage area.  There you can get food, buy merchandise, or get more pictures with characters.  They also have the massage tent and medical center around those areas as well.


----------



## jennamfeo

I have loved looking at all the pictures of everyone's pets. <3


----------



## rteetz

I miss having a dog... Buddy passed away 4-5 years ago now. He was a German Shepherd, Rottweiler, lab mix. He barked a lot and had operation anxiety very bad but he was great with people. 

In terms of getting new dog I am very pro adoption from humane societies or shelters. There are so many dogs in need of good homes that going to a breeder is not something I would ever look into.


----------



## Dis5150

Ugh, my boss is on vacation (I'm her backup) and everyone picked today to have emergencies for me to handle! So came on here to look at all the cute pup/kitty pictures to cheer me up!

And my postponed race was rescheduled for January 12th! Now I just have to figure out how to keep my training up without running at all between now and January 1st, lol! That was my plan as we are doing a massive home remodel between now and then and I promised DH that I wouldn't be running after this race until after New Years so we can go straight home from work every day and work on the house.


----------



## jennamfeo

I took a picture of my doggos during my lunch! 

Kahlua & Sahara


----------



## TheHamm

My question is: is a week sufficient for a half marathon taper?  Is it a bad idea to put a 10 miler on my calendar 7 days before my first half?  That is the farthest I have run yet, and am fine with that, but I do not have many opportunities to commit 2 hours to running   To be precise, I have 3 possible dates, and I am not sure I can stomach the predicted weather for one of those tomorrow.  My goal is 'finish and feel good afterwards so I can go to the parks!' so I am not sure the 10 mile run is necessary, but I am more concerned as to it being detrimental.  
Thanks for your input!


----------



## rteetz

TheHamm said:


> My question is: is a week sufficient for a half marathon taper?  Is it a bad idea to put a 10 miler on my calendar 7 days before my first half?  That is the farthest I have run yet, and am fine with that, but I do not have many opportunities to commit 2 hours to running   To be precise, I have 3 possible dates, and I am not sure I can stomach the predicted weather for one of those tomorrow.  My goal is 'finish and feel good afterwards so I can go to the parks!' so I am not sure the 10 mile run is necessary, but I am more concerned as to it being detrimental.
> Thanks for your input!


I don't see why not. A half isn't like a marathon and I feel one week would be sufficient for a half. I think you'll be fine with a 10-miler if you feel comfortable with it.


----------



## MissLiss279

Here are a couple pictures of my doggie, Copper.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> is a week sufficient for a half marathon taper?



I usually recommend a 7-14 day taper prior to a HM with the last hard workout being 5-10 days from the race.  The hard workout that is at 5 days is usually a lesser hard workout than one that would occur 10 days out.  I usually aim to cap the weekend prior's longest duration to 90 min, but most I write are around 60 min (depends on how much taper I'm trying to get from all the training prior).



TheHamm said:


> Is it a bad idea to put a 10 miler on my calendar 7 days before my first half?



Is the 10 miler a race? 

If yes - The philosophy I follow is that of Daniels.  For every 3k of racing you need 1 day off or easy.  So 10 miles of racing would be 16.1 km or 5 days easy/off.  I then say it takes roughly 1-2 times the days off/easy to be back in shape to race again.  So if taking 5 days off/easy you would need 5-10 additional days to be ready to race again.  So after a 10 mile race, you would need roughly 10-15 days before your next race.

If no - It sounds like you're doing the January Disney HM.  Which means you've been training up until now.  You also mention having done 10 miles previously (assuming recently).  So really the question is extended taper vs very short taper then.  You're 35 days out roughly.  So if this weekend is out, then that leaves 28 days out, 21 days out, 14 days out, and 7 days out.  If you could only do one run at 2 hours on those 4 days, then I would rank them as best 14, 21, 28, and 7 as worst.  If you went with 21 or 28 days out as the 120 min run, then I'd hope to see at least 75-90 min 14 days out (but honestly even without it you'll survive fine).  I'd be the least thrilled with putting the 120 min run on 7 days out just because I view the need for recovery outweighs the gains you'd make from that single run that close to race day.


----------



## Wendy98

My sweet girl:

 

We do a run/walk almost every day after one kid gets on the bus and before I need to drive my high schooler..  Lately, it has been just a walk because there are too many good things to smell.  We usually go 1-2.5 miles.  When it’s just a walk, we max out at 20 minutes currently because I am freezing.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With dog stuff on my mind lately it's only natural that todays question will include your pet. I realize not everyone has a pet, so todays question may not pertain to you. If you have a pet that can, do you take it for runs or walks? If so how far have you gone with it?



Jassie is more of a swimmer, but also likes gardening and watching planes fly over!


----------



## FFigawi

TheHamm said:


> My question is: is a week sufficient for a half marathon taper?  Is it a bad idea to put a 10 miler on my calendar 7 days before my first half?  That is the farthest I have run yet, and am fine with that, but I do not have many opportunities to commit 2 hours to running   To be precise, I have 3 possible dates, and I am not sure I can stomach the predicted weather for one of those tomorrow.  My goal is 'finish and feel good afterwards so I can go to the parks!' so I am not sure the 10 mile run is necessary, but I am more concerned as to it being detrimental.
> Thanks for your input!



I think a week is fine, but then again, I'm the one who likes a two-week marathon taper instead of the typical three.


----------



## avondale

OK, I couldn't resist joining in, because there haven't been enough cat pictures.  These are, in order, Zathras (m), Rascal (m), and Kali (f).  They are siblings from the same litter that we got from a rescue organization.  Despite the fact that they are siblings and never been separated, they are far from being best friends with each other.  They are not interested in running except after the food bowl or interesting bugs that get into the house.


----------



## Baloo in MI

So this week my deferrals for last year’s River Bank Run, 25k and Dexter to Ann Arbor Half came due.  Both runs let me push my registration from 2018 to 2019 at no cost do to the injury.  So I signed back up for both and have some races now in May and June!  Psyched!


----------



## Miranda

avondale said:


> Zathras (m)


Does he have a very sad life?   (I hope his name is from the show I think it is )


----------



## TheHamm

rteetz said:


> I don't see why not. A half isn't like a marathon and I feel one week would be sufficient for a half. I think you'll be fine with a 10-miler if you feel comfortable with it.





DopeyBadger said:


> I usually recommend a 7-14 day taper prior to a HM with the last hard workout being 5-10 days from the race.  The hard workout that is at 5 days is usually a lesser hard workout than one that would occur 10 days out.  I usually aim to cap the weekend prior's longest duration to 90 min, but most I write are around 60 min (depends on how much taper I'm trying to get from all the training prior).
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 10 miler a race?
> 
> If yes - The philosophy I follow is that of Daniels.  For every 3k of racing you need 1 day off or easy.  So 10 miles of racing would be 16.1 km or 5 days easy/off.  I then say it takes roughly 1-2 times the days off/easy to be back in shape to race again.  So if taking 5 days off/easy you would need 5-10 additional days to be ready to race again.  So after a 10 mile race, you would need roughly 10-15 days before your next race.
> 
> If no - It sounds like you're doing the January Disney HM.  Which means you've been training up until now.  You also mention having done 10 miles previously (assuming recently).  So really the question is extended taper vs very short taper then.  You're 35 days out roughly.  So if this weekend is out, then that leaves 28 days out, 21 days out, 14 days out, and 7 days out.  If you could only do one run at 2 hours on those 4 days, then I would rank them as best 14, 21, 28, and 7 as worst.  If you went with 21 or 28 days out as the 120 min run, then I'd hope to see at least 75-90 min 14 days out (but honestly even without it you'll survive fine).  I'd be the least thrilled with putting the 120 min run on 7 days out just because I view the need for recovery outweighs the gains you'd make from that single run that close to race day.





FFigawi said:


> I think a week is fine, but then again, I'm the one who likes a two-week marathon taper instead of the typical three.



Thank you all for the input. Despite my goal of finish, I ‘feel’ like I need to get in more long runs. Based on time constraints I think I will aim for 1.5+ hours next weekend (28 days) and hope family and weather cooperate for another New Year’s Eve. Realistically I can get in the total miles over more days, I am just in panic mode.
Realistically I can walk half of it and still finish with pleny of time, but I think I would be disappointed.



Baloo in MI said:


> So this week my deferrals for last year’s River Bank Run, 25k and Dexter to Ann Arbor Half came due.  Both runs let me push my registration from 2018 to 2019 at no cost do to the injury.  So I signed back up for both and have some races now in May and June!  Psyched!


I am hoping dexter Ann Arbor has better weather this year. there was nearly a swim section you missed out on!


----------



## Baloo in MI

@TheHamm are you running it this spring?  I have run it once before, in 2015 or 16; it rained like crazy almost the whole race!  I don’t mind running in the rain, but that year was about my limit.  Sounds like I missed a tough one last year.  Spring in Michigan...


----------



## avondale

Miranda said:


> Does he have a very sad life?   (I hope his name is from the show I think it is )



Yes, actually, his name turned out to fit him very well.  He's always so put-upon and no one has any regard for him.   You can see that he has a tough life.    And, yes, that is where the name is from.  

And then Rascal turned out to be the trouble-maker, so even though we named them at about 6 weeks, they lived up to the names.


----------



## FFigawi

I saw this comic today & thought it was fitting for all the pet owners after the recent discussion here


----------



## michigandergirl

Baloo in MI said:


> So this week my deferrals for last year’s River Bank Run, 25k and Dexter to Ann Arbor Half came due.  Both runs let me push my registration from 2018 to 2019 at no cost do to the injury.  So I signed back up for both and have some races now in May and June!  Psyched!



Yay! See you at the River Bank Run!!


----------



## TheHamm

Baloo in MI said:


> @TheHamm are you running it this spring?  I have run it once before, in 2015 or 16; it rained like crazy almost the whole race!  I don’t mind running in the rain, but that year was about my limit.  Sounds like I missed a tough one last year.  Spring in Michigan...


I ran the 10k this year. I have not run a half yet (one month!) so I will wait to see if I enjoy the half at WDW before I decide to sign up for another. DX*A2 was my favorite race last year, despite the downpour so unless family obligations preclude it, I will be there for a distance.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 08 - @evre13  - Kiawah Half Marathon (2:20:00 / N/A)
> 08 - @KSellers88  - Kiawah Island Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @TCB in FLA - Kiawah Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @Sanchez  - Kiawah Half Marathon (1:34:00 / N/A)
> 08 - @jennamfeo  - 12k's of Christmas (1:19:00 / N/A)
> 08 - @Dis5150  - Casa Half Marathon (2:40:00 / N/A)
> 08 - @KevM  - 12K o’ Christmas (NG / N/A)
> 09 - @jennamfeo  - Scottsdale Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you need to revise your goal, please let me know.
> 
> 
> I also realized that it's the last month of the 2018 running thread and what a amazing year it has been! We only have a few folks left with runs for December, so if you are running one and would like to add, please let me know.



forgot to add mine. i got an accidental HM PR for the year yesterday.

09 - @kleph - Dallas Half Marathon (NG / 1:59:51)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

It's only December 10th and I'm tired of winter. The good news is starting today, the sunset is getting later (at least in Lula, GA)! So we are over the hump on the darkest evening of the year.

I spot checked Boston and it looks like Dec 17th is the magic day there.

You can check your location here. Warning: I got an invalid certificate warning when I accessed it.

https://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/RS_OneYear.php

Here's another one that does a month at a time:

https://www.sunrisesunset.com/USA/


----------



## KSellers88

Oh yay, puppy pictures!!! Here are mine, Barkley (golden retriever), Shug (black Pomeranian) and Bo (white Pomeranian). They are all named for Auburn, so I apologize in advance to the other team's fans (Charles Barkley, Shug Jordan and Bo Jackson). Barkley will run with me once he gets full grown, he is currently 11 months and we go on a two mile walk every night. The little dogs get carried more than they walk. LOL.
   

@LSUlakes, I finished the Kiawah Island Marathon in 4:07:57 this weekend for a 20 minute PR, if you wouldn't mind updating that too please!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *On my way to work I had a good running question, but Im going to save it for tomorrow now. I somehow managed to pull my back lifting my 20 lbs son out of his car seat and looking for tips and tricks to get this thing back in working order. And gooooo!

ATTQOTD: I'm not enjoying this aging thing.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *On my way to work I had a good running question, but Im going to save it for tomorrow now. I somehow managed to pull my back lifting my 20 lbs son out of his car seat and looking for tips and tricks to get this thing back in working order. And gooooo!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm not enjoying this aging thing.


ATTOTD: Aging can suck it. Now... if it's a pull, you want to baby it. Resist the urge to stretch it for 24ish hours and let the tissue repair. Ice is good at this point: 20 minutes on, 40 off. If you can apply compression, that's a good idea, but could be a challenge on a back muscle. After about 48 hours, ice is useless and heat is good - same thing: 15-20 mins at a time. A hot shower can be really helpful. Very gentle stretching to start, but nothing crazy, only to the point of pain, then back off. Hang in there!


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
Getting kids in and out of seats is an ergo nightmare, but I had amazing arms from lifting infant twins in their bucket seats.  The rest of me was a hot mess, though. 
I would ice it for at least a day, then heat.  I kept a heating pad at my desk as the time there was the most likely to be unmoving.  After you feel a bit better (rest is not a bad thing), add some flexibility and core strengthening to your routine!  Simple stretches like twists in a chair or side stretches at the copy machine are better than nothing- because who has time for _more_ when you are already training for a race?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *On my way to work I had a good running question, but Im going to save it for tomorrow now. I somehow managed to pull my back lifting my 20 lbs son out of his car seat and looking for tips and tricks to get this thing back in working order. And gooooo!


 I would maybe suggest some yoga moves. Anything involving the back. That could help stretch things out. Lots of football players/teams incorporate yoga moves into their warm ups and such to prevent and help with injury these days.


----------



## KSellers88

rteetz said:


> I’m no help. I would maybe suggest some yoga moves though. Anything involving the back. That could help stretch things out. Lots of football players/teams incorporate yoga moves into their warm ups and such to prevent and help with injury these days.



I second yoga. I have a coworker that has a really bad back, and yoga/pilates is what her doctor has recommended. She can tell right away if she goes too long without taking a class. My other recommendations would be icy hot, I love that stuff. LOL.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *On my way to work I had a good running question, but Im going to save it for tomorrow now. I somehow managed to pull my back lifting my 20 lbs son out of his car seat and looking for tips and tricks to get this thing back in working order. And gooooo!



I third the suggestions for yoga. There are plenty of good videos available online which will show you how to stretch your back. Assuming it's your lower back, Child's Pose is one of the best.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: ouch. I've only got sympathy to offer. Be cautious if you have never done yoga before. Incorrect stretching and positions can really aggravate an injury. If you have done it before and know what you are doing it can really help.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *On my way to work I had a good running question, but Im going to save it for tomorrow now. I somehow managed to pull my back lifting my 20 lbs son out of his car seat and looking for tips and tricks to get this thing back in working order. And gooooo!


ATTQOTD: I am not a doctor, but I play one on internet message boards. My prescription: rest.


----------



## LdyStormy76

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *On my way to work I had a good running question, but Im going to save it for tomorrow now. I somehow managed to pull my back lifting my 20 lbs son out of his car seat and looking for tips and tricks to get this thing back in working order. And gooooo!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm not enjoying this aging thing.



Been there, have the shirt and wear it too often for my liking.  In addition to ice today/tomorrow and then moving to heat, take the pain pills/anti inflammatory pills of your choice for the next few days. Also, even though it hurts, keep walking upright, do not start leaning forward. I end up putting my hands behind my back when I walk to keep my spine straight.



Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: ouch. I've only got sympathy to offer. Be cautious if you have never done yoga before. Incorrect stretching and positions can really aggravate an injury. If you have done it before and know what you are doing it can really help.



This. Do not start now, wait until you are healed. Also with the impact incorrect positions has, check how you are sitting both at home and work the next few days, some chairs will be better for your posture than others - oversized deep chairs or sofas will be bad for you this week.

If you still hurt in a week go see the doctor. Sometimes prescription pain medications or muscle relaxers are worth the co pay. Do not be like me the first time and live in the land of denial for 60 days and then have to spend 3 months in physical therapy.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I agree yoga is fantastic, BUT I would wait until you are mostly out of pain before starting. Google this pose: *Constructive Rest Position* - start with this position, it is just lying on the floor on your back with your knees bent and focusing on breathing in through your nose and out through your nose. Stay here for as long as it's comfortable. This pose helps relax the muscles and helps align the spine/pelvic girdle. You can do this multiple times a day and when you start to feel better, then you can begin adding other yoga poses.

I used to teach yoga and have helped many bad backs over the years. Most back problems stem from the following: 1) weak core muscles 2) tight psoas muscles, which leads to misaligned pelvic bones and 3) tight hips. A regular yoga routine can help address all of these issues.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I 5th (approximately) yoga. Simple things like knees to chest, cat-cow, child pose, cobra pose to start off with. Then maybe work in some rotation: one knee to the chest and 'windshield wiper' it', both knees to one side, etc. Not professional advice. Ignore this and just do what @michigandergirl recommends!

I've had lots of tight/strained back issues (not disk or nerve). For me, it's the sacroiliac joint that usually is the issue. Walking and running do not seem to aggravate the issue and actually make it better.


----------



## michigandergirl

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: I 5th (approximately) yoga. Simple things like knees to chest, cat-cow, child pose, cobra pose to start off with. Then maybe work in some rotation: one knee to the chest and 'windshield wiper' it', both knees to one side, etc. Not professional advice. Ignore this and just do what @michigandergirl recommends!
> 
> I've had lots of tight/strained back issues (not disk or nerve). For me, it's the sacroiliac joint that usually is the issue. Walking and running do not seem to aggravate the issue and actually make it better.



Yes, I should have mentioned a 4th cause: sacroiliac joint dysfunction. The pose I mentioned above is great for that too, especially if you can let your knees rest together against themselves with your feet wider.


----------



## GreatLakes

TheHamm said:


> I have a gear question:  Is there a reason you would go with a vest over a jacket for winter running?  I do not particularly remember my core being cold during a run last Jan/Feb, but maybe only because I was distracted by cold butt/legs/nose/eyeballs.
> Another gear question: I have a pair of fleece leggings.  I could not fit a second pair of leggings over the top.  Do you layer some other style of pants over the top or just find thicker pants?



I wouldn't add a layer over the jacket.  If I was still cold a few mile into a run with a jacket I'd add layers under.  I usually add a tight fitting base layer, then a long sleeve technical shirt, then the jacket if it gets down around 0.  I don't really layer pants, I just get something a bit thicker if I need to.  If you were to layer I'd go the same way.  Tight fitting base layer then slightly looser insulated layer.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With dog stuff on my mind lately it's only natural that todays question will include your pet. I realize not everyone has a pet, so todays question may not pertain to you. If you have a pet that can, do you take it for runs or walks? If so how far have you gone with it?



Sorry to hear about your dog's diagnosis.  We have had to put down two over the last 4 years and it is always hard.  All our dogs are rescues so in the past we just had a best guess for them.  The two we put down were Husky/GSD litter mates.  Our current guy was listed as an Australian Shepherd/Border Collie mix but we did the DNA test to see what he actually was.  Turns out he is also Husky (likely red Husky) and GSD with Australian Cattle Dog and Lab thrown in.  Some pics:





 

We do between a 1 and 3 mile walk with him most days and have taken him running (including my wife running a few 5Ks with him) but that isn't the norm.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *On my way to work I had a good running question, but Im going to save it for tomorrow now. I somehow managed to pull my back lifting my 20 lbs son out of his car seat and looking for tips and tricks to get this thing back in working order. And gooooo!



I would go talk to a physio.  I have a local one I've seen a few times and once because I keep re-injuring the lumbar area of my back.  He said my problem isn't really the back but complimentary muscles that that my lower back was compensating for.  

He have me some stretches to do, mostly dealing with my quads/sciatic and told me to do some single leg leg presses and dead lifts to strengthen my glutes and hamstrings.  I also foam roll every day and do some hanstring work with a lacrosse ball.


----------



## Sanchez

Back injury? For the next seven days do the following and only the following:

1. Find a place to rest that is easy on your back and within proximity to the largest television in your house. If in need of a large television please request an early Christmas and have your spouse purchase the same to include setup;
2. Do not move from your comfortable spot unless mandated by necessary bodily functions. Your spouse should accept all household responsibilities including child care, cleaning, cooking, laundry and general holiday preparation;
3. Watch football and whatever is on Netflix, Amazon or Hulu;
4. Drink moderate amounts of liquor (necessary for pain management and relaxation);

Disclosure: This plan is likely to lead to complete recovery. However, it is recommended that you research qualified divorce attorneys as rigid adherence to the plan may subject you to legal action.


----------



## Jules76126

Catching up after a week off. @LSUlakes sorry to hear about Dixie.

I absolutely love animals. We currently have two cats as we do not have a schedule conducive to a dog. Our cats enjoy racing at 4:30 AM, much to our displeasure. The orange cat is Hocus and the black and white one is Charlie. I am not allowed to volunteer at the animal shelter as my husband is terrified I would come home with a new animal every day.


----------



## LSUlakes

Sanchez said:


> Back injury? For the next seven days do the following and only the following:
> 
> 1. Find a place to rest that is easy on your back and within proximity to the largest television in your house. If in need of a large television please request an early Christmas and have your spouse purchase the same to include setup;
> 2. Do not move from your comfortable spot unless mandated by necessary bodily functions. Your spouse should accept all household responsibilities including child care, cleaning, cooking, laundry and general holiday preparation;
> 3. Watch football and whatever is on Netflix, Amazon or Hulu;
> 4. Drink moderate amounts of liquor (necessary for pain management and relaxation);
> 
> Disclosure: This plan is likely to lead to complete recovery. However, it is recommended that you research qualified divorce attorneys as rigid adherence to the plan may subject you to legal action.



While this plan seems ideal for me, it would not go well on the home front as you have warned. I do believe that the simple task of getting the kiddos a bath my prove to be beyond my ability today. 

For those talking about yoga, I hate it!!! But will try it in a day or two. This years marathon may actually be the worse idea ever now lol.


----------



## tigger536

@LSUlakes So sorry about Dixie! This is so hard. I lost Accio's (my cat) brother Firebolt last year (he was 16).  It is never easy.  Dixie had a great life though and is waiting at the rainbow bridge.  Hugs.


----------



## LSUlakes

tigger536 said:


> Dixie had a great life though and is waiting at the rainbow bridge. Hugs.



I appreciate your comment, but I just wanted to clarify that she is still with us for the time being. I realize that, at times, some of the things I type do not come across as clearly as they are in my head. Nothing to worry about I just wanted to clear things up in case someone else thought the same.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> For those talking about yoga, I hate it!!!



Skip the funny pants, oil-anointing, new age music, and call it 'athletic stretching based on ancient practices'.


----------



## tigger536

LSUlakes said:


> I appreciate your comment, but I just wanted to clarify that she is still with us for the time being. I realize that, at times, some of the things I type do not come across as clearly as they are in my head. Nothing to worry about I just wanted to clear things up in case someone else thought the same.



Oh I am so sorry for my confusion, and very glad this is still the case.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *On my way to work I had a good running question, but Im going to save it for tomorrow now. I somehow managed to pull my back lifting my 20 lbs son out of his car seat and looking for tips and tricks to get this thing back in working order. And gooooo!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm not enjoying this aging thing.



Aging can pound sand.  I am hating it right now.  I ran last night and I think I tore my left again now again.  It hurts in the same spot and it is throbbing.  I have an appointment on 1/3/19 to get my right ankle looked at and MRI ordered.  I am frustrated beyond belief right now.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

TheHamm said:


> My question is: is a week sufficient for a half marathon taper? Is it a bad idea to put a 10 miler on my calendar 7 days before my first half? That is the farthest I have run yet, and am fine with that, but I do not have many opportunities to commit 2 hours to running


I had a one week taper before Avengers 2017.  I came up with the insane idea of deciding to run that thing 3 weeks before the race with not having run at all in 6 weeks and no significant distance in 7 months.  I literally had no time to build up to a proper taper as the ideal taper would have begun one week after I started training.  I spent my traditional taper period trying to feverishly build up my base enough to fight through to the finish line.  

My last long run was around 10 miles and took place one week before the race.  I also spent 2 of those taper days in Disneyland.  So it can be done.  That said, I think it's better to have a longer taper.  I enjoy training much more when I have easier weeks mixed in with harder weeks as I feel much less burnout and don't feel like every single weekend is dominated by the long run.  At least in the case of half marathons, I enjoy the taper as a time to reduce the mileage and prepare for the race.


----------



## LSUlakes

Waiting2goback said:


> Aging can pound sand.  I am hating it right now.  I ran last night and I think I tore my left again now again.  It hurts in the same spot and it is throbbing.  I have an appointment on 1/3/19 to get my right ankle looked at and MRI ordered.  I am frustrated beyond belief right now.



We can crawl to the finish line together! Guess I need to add knee pads and gloves to part of my marathon packing list. I would take a hangover over this back stuff currently


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> We can crawl to the finish line together! Guess I need to add knee pads and gloves to part of my marathon packing list. I would take a hangover over this back stuff currently



I don't even care about races right now.  My ex-wife is currently being her charming self.  Now she has decided to take out her anger on my 14 yr old, who is the best kid ever, and it stresses me out.  I need my running right now.  Every time I have run over the past couple of weeks I can feel my shoulders and neck loosen up.  I can breath better.  This is just not a good time for not being able to run.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LdyStormy76

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *On my way to work I had a good running question, but Im going to save it for tomorrow now. I somehow managed to pull my back lifting my 20 lbs son out of his car seat and looking for tips and tricks to get this thing back in working order. And gooooo!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm not enjoying this aging thing.



@LSUlakes if you are trying to find an easy way to ice your back without having ice cubes poking at you I have found that cooler mats work well. The kind that fit in a 6 pack size cooler.  They are flat and flexible which makes them nice to lay on. I got mine at The Containar Store years ago. I also have a slightly thicker mat which has a waist carry pouch which came from either Walgreens or CVS.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Who here has experienced a concussion?  How long did it take you to stop feeling fuzzy?


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Figured this question could be interesting today. So you are running a race and you need the restroom, what factors into your decision on stopping to go? (for the purpose of this discussion we will leave out bathroom #2 talk)

ATTQOTD: It largely depends on distance to the finish. If I am halfway through a half or full I am just going to go ahead and stop unless a PR is within reach. Less than 3 miles I will just hold it to the finish. I would under no circumstance just go on myself. I know this happens in the bike world, but I do not think its even possible for me to do so while running.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Who here has experienced a concussion?  How long did it take you to stop feeling fuzzy?


Typically depends on the severity. Could be a day or a week or even longer. 

I’ve never had one myself but have dealt with several football players with them.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Figured this question could be interesting today. So you are running a race and you need the restroom, what factors into your decision on stopping to go? (for the purpose of this discussion we will leave out bathroom #2 talk)


If I really gotta go I stop. If not I try and keep going. It also depends on race length. 5K or 10K I typically wont stop because it’s a shorter race and I can wait.


----------



## PrincessV

Dis_Yoda said:


> Who here has experienced a concussion?  How long did it take you to stop feeling fuzzy?


I had 2 as a kid/teen. Not severe, but they also didn't check things out very well back then. It took a few days, as I recall, but to this day, I can't do rides that spin without feeling fuzzy and headachey.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Figured this question could be interesting today. So you are running a race and you need the restroom, what factors into your decision on stopping to go? (for the purpose of this discussion we will leave out bathroom #2 talk)


ATTQOTD: Distance to finish, severity, and weather. If I'm within a couple miles of finishing, no stop unless it's emergency status. All bets are off in cold weather, though, when the "need to go" seems to strike hard. Why is that?!


----------



## AFwifelife

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Figured this question could be interesting today. So you are running a race and you need the restroom, what factors into your decision on stopping to go? (for the purpose of this discussion we will leave out bathroom #2 talk)



I have a bladder of steel in addition to my steel stomach so for a half or less, I can hold it. I also don’t drink too much before races so that helps. I know I’ll have to stop for the full and really prefer a regular bathroom (don’t we all) so I’m planning to scope out the nearest bathrooms in each park when the course is released.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I don't like portapotties, so I have only stopped at one once during a race since I started running again in 2015.  It was at Tinker Bell and I drank too much water before getting in the corrals it was a LONG wait in the corrals and didn't want to leave the corral because I was in the last one without a PoT and I had gotten there early enough to be in the front of it.  So I stopped at the first potty stop as we came in behind the Cars ride. 

Every other race, I have sufficiently emptied out before running and never felt like I had to go, or I sometimes do feel like I need to pee, but I'll just hold it.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: If I feel that it's making my pace slower, I will stop.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Who here has experienced a concussion?  How long did it take you to stop feeling fuzzy?



I'm not a doctor, but I've had quite a few which all differed in severity, so this is just from my personal experiences.  Some last about a day or two, the more severe ones a week plus.  If it goes longer than a week, plus other symptoms like vomiting, definitely get a CT....I had to for one and they did find some stuff so I had to sit out of activities for longer than normal.  If possible, staying away from screens helps.  I still get that fuzzy feeling on most rides, airplanes, riding in a car, elevators plus a lot of other random things and I think it's because I didn't rest properly after some concussions.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Figured this question could be interesting today. So you are running a race and you need the restroom, what factors into your decision on stopping to go? (for the purpose of this discussion we will leave out bathroom #2 talk)



Really what portion of the race it is.  I can usually go that last few miles even if I feel like I have to use the restroom but what usually happens to me is I'm in the start corral, it is a race where I can't just duck out quickly and go and come back, so I have to stop early.  I usually run off behind a building or into the woods and get back so less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Thank you for that info about the rides - I may cut down what we have planned for marathon weekend since it’s a month out and I’m guessing his concussion is rather severe as we’re on day 3


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: I’m not going to soil myself. Whenever that becomes a realistic scenario, the next restroom is being used regardless of wait time, race conditions, or any other factors. I try to be very conscientious of others and always go out of my way to stop at a designated facility rather than a group of trees/bushes.


----------



## DustyWA

ATTQOTD:  I've frequently used the restroom during runDisney events, because I've never been in racing mode.  During races, I've needed to stop in a port-a-potty twice - once during a 15K and once 10 miles into a half marathon.  In both cases, there was no way I was going to finish without dropping a huge deuce in my shorts.  Thankfully, I was able to get in and out in less than 2 minutes and salvage my race.  It would be another 5 years before I would be sub-2:00 again.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Figured this question could be interesting today. So you are running a race and you need the restroom, what factors into your decision on stopping to go? (for the purpose of this discussion we will leave out bathroom #2 talk)


ATTQOTD: I have never stopped during a race.  One time, I got to the starting line way too early and had to go at the start. It was a half marathon and I didn't think I would make it the whole way so I planned to stop at one of the first few sets of porta potties on the course but all had long lines (probably other people who got to the starting line too early too).  I ended up going the whole race without stopping and the further I ran, the less I had to go which is weird although some of that could have been nerves at the start.  It also could be because I have never stopped for water at any race including all the half marathons I have run. I am pretty much a camel when it comes to storing water.

As I have been training for the marathon, I have been practicing taking water breaks and fuel breaks because I plan to do that during the race. Thus, there is no way I am going to go 26 miles without stopping and I plan to stop any time I feel like I have to go.  My last training run (19 miles & 5 water breaks), I had to stop 3 times to go.


----------



## akrosie

Dis_Yoda said:


> Who here has experienced a concussion?  How long did it take you to stop feeling fuzzy?


I had one this summer with my bike adventure. I was briefly out, and have a memory gap of about eight hours. It can take a while, like a few days, to really feel back to normal. I think part of recovery is to try to take it easy mentally as well as physically. That fuzzy feeling is really weird, but it does go away.


----------



## JeffW

Dis_Yoda said:


> Who here has experienced a concussion?  How long did it take you to stop feeling fuzzy?



I mostly deal with youth concussions as a coach, but it really depends on the details of "fuzzy".  If it is more serious symptoms like disorientation (think vertigo), nausea, headache/pain...that needs to clear up within about a day, or else you should be under daily observation by a medical professional.  If it is the sense of being a little tired, hard to focus on work/teachers, not sleeping soundly...those can last 1-2 weeks if the concussion is severe or if the person has a history of concussions.

Overall, the I always stick with the manta of "Don't push it, we're talking about your brain!" when dealing with players and parents that want to jump right back in


----------



## camaker

LdyStormy76 said:


> @LSUlakes if you are trying to find an easy way to ice your back without having ice cubes poking at you I have found that cooler mats work well. The kind that fit in a 6 pack size cooler.  They are flat and flexible which makes them nice to lay on. I got mine at The Containar Store years ago. I also have a slightly thicker mat which has a waist carry pouch which came from either Walgreens or CVS.



@LSUlakes, once you get past the icing stage and into the stage where heating works, you might want to give ThermaCare a try.  I love using them to provide targeted heat and with their self-adhesives, they can be comfortably worn under clothing to provide long term heating and warming during normal work or other activities.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: For the marathon, if it is before mile 20, I would stop.  It isn't worth constantly thinking about for the duration.  For any other race I'd just hold it if I'm running for a time goal.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Figured this question could be interesting today. So you are running a race and you need the restroom, what factors into your decision on stopping to go? (for the purpose of this discussion we will leave out bathroom #2 talk)



ATTQOTD:  Like others have said, severity and distance to the finish and if I'm going for a time goal that will be difficult to hit.  Mostly on half distances or shorter, I rarely need to go to the bathroom unless I've just over-hydrated.



rteetz said:


> Typically depends on the severity. Could be a day or a week or even longer.
> 
> I’ve never had one myself but have dealt with several football players with them.



So, did anyone else see this answer and think it was in regards to the QOTD?  I was thinking, "WHOA!! Teetz can go for a week or longer without peeing?"  Then, of course, I read the second sentence and realized he was talking about concussions.  

No, just me?


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> So, did anyone else see this answer and think it was in regards to the QOTD? I was thinking, "WHOA!! Teetz can go for a week or longer without peeing?" Then, of course, I read the second sentence and realized he was talking about concussions.
> 
> No, just me?


Ok that’s funny!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: If the only option is a porta potty I will do my best to just wait. Granted, easy for me to say my longest race distance is the 10k.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have a bladder the size of an English pea, so I barely drink anything the morning before a race and use the porta-potties at least three times before every race just to make sure everything is out. Miraculously I made it through my marathon this weekend without having to stop, and I can normally make it through half marathons without stopping. If I ever feel like I have to go, I will stop whether I am going for a PR or not because I will make myself miserable if I don't.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
If the sensation lasts more than a mile, it is real and I am going to stop. I have not stopped in any local races, but rD has been a different story.
My previous rD races have been 10Ks with terrible tummy troubles and I think a majority of the problem was travel chaos, nerves, and being up at 3:15 am.  
I hit ALL the stops in DL, and some far off course.  I got to the first set of port o pots at WDW and was fine the rest of the time.  I am hoping this exponential decrease can be carried over to longer distances and that I can mitigate the impact of travel and early wake up.


----------



## Slogger

@ZellyB.....I read and thought the same thing about not having to go for a week.  That would be impressive.

ATTQOTD:   I go when I have to go.   Try to get it all out pre-race but some days are just a high frequency day.   I blame it on my parents for NEVER stopping on long road trips.

I have stopped at a porta potty if there's no line just to make sure I don't need to go but also bypassed ones where I know the line will take 5-10 minutes.   I can hold it for shorter races but half and fulls it's rare that I don't stop.

I'd probably BQ if I didn't stop so much!!!   (just joking!)


----------



## mankle30

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Figured this question could be interesting today. So you are running a race and you need the restroom, what factors into your decision on stopping to go? (for the purpose of this discussion we will leave out bathroom #2 talk)



I've only had to go once during a race and it was the 2017 WDW Marathon as I was passing through Magic Kingdom. So, when I saw the Fantasyland washrooms, I just went there! But it's a nice luxury of having the race through theme parks with real washrooms. As a guy, it's not a problem to go in the woods if necessary or quicky use a portapotty.


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @KSellers88 on your Kiawah Marathan.  You smashed your PR, Way to Go!

How was the course and event?   I have wanted to do it but might do Charleston instead.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Figured this question could be interesting today. So you are running a race and you need the restroom, what factors into your decision on stopping to go?


Fortunately, I've only had to go twice.  Once when I drank too much water in the morning before a half.  I knew I had to do it, so when I saw the first restroom in California Adventure I made sure to get it taken care of.  

The second time came during the 2017 Dark Side Half.  I attempted for a while to put it off as it would take a few minutes instead of seconds, but soon the discomfort became very real and I knew that Animal Kingdom was my best friend at that very moment.  

Since then I've always tried to make sure I visit the port a potty before heading to the corrals.  

Given how long it will take me to finish the marathon, I may have to stop, but hopefully it will only be once.


----------



## KSellers88

Slogger said:


> Congrats @KSellers88 on your Kiawah Marathan.  You smashed your PR, Way to Go!
> 
> How was the course and event?   I have wanted to do it but might do Charleston instead.



Thank you so much! I have a race recap in my journal, but I loved it. We stayed on the island, so access to the expo and start/finish was super easy, but I've heard if you stay off island it can be a little more complicated. The course was pancake flat, with no memorable hills at all. There were a lot of loops and a few out and backs, but the scenery is so gorgeous that it didn't even bother me. They had water/Gatorade every two miles and offered Twizzlers, hammer gels, oranges, and bananas over the course of the stops (there may have been more food options, but this is what I remember). The expo was small, but had everything you needed. They had around 6,000 runners sign up, but no part of the course felt really crowded except the very first turn. I would definitely recommend it and do it again!


----------



## huskies90

Question for Apple Watch 3 Users: What app do you use to track runs on the watch?  I use the Nike Run Club app and when you get into the longer miles, it gets very slow responding. The voice cues start to sound like Flash from Zootopia - dragging out the distance/time/pace.  Is it the app or load on the watch? It is very annoying. It starts at about mile 11 or 12. I am also streaming music so maybe a cause also.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Question for Apple Watch 3 Users: What app do you use to track runs on the watch?  I use the Nike Run Club app and when you get into the longer miles, it gets very slow responding. The voice cues start to sound like Flash from Zootopia - dragging out the distance/time/pace.  Is it the app or load on the watch? It is very annoying. It starts at about mile 11 or 12. I am also streaming music so maybe a cause also.


RunKeeper. I don't stream from my watch though I use my phone for that.


----------



## DustyWA

huskies90 said:


> Question for Apple Watch 3 Users: What app do you use to track runs on the watch?  I use the Nike Run Club app and when you get into the longer miles, it gets very slow responding. The voice cues start to sound like Flash from Zootopia - dragging out the distance/time/pace.  Is it the app or load on the watch? It is very annoying. It starts at about mile 11 or 12. I am also streaming music so maybe a cause also.



I use iSmoothRun.  I've done streaming from my watch a couple of times, but generally my music comes from my phone.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  As has been shared by others, for me it all depends on the length of the race.  5K/10K no problem holding it, but I have done a couple 12 hour races, so there was absolutely no holding it to the end of the race!  I do try to avoid stopping, but if I become miserable or if I fear an impending accident... Then I take the first available option.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Dis_Yoda said:


> Who here has experienced a concussion?  How long did it take you to stop feeling fuzzy?


I don’t remember. The last big one was definitely a several days.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Asking this here since I rarely visit any other portion of the site anymore and I know that someone here will have the answer.

I was looking to set up a new MagicBand for my little sister.  My MDE account gives me the opportunity to set up 3 MagicBands for marathon weekend.  One for myself, one for my sister, and an AP one for myself.  

I figure I'll just use the Star Wars one I got for this year's Dark Side visit and decline the regular one for myself.  

Is there any reason why I would want to receive an AP MagicBand or is just a new MagicBand that has my AP coded to it?  My pass will expire in April and I will not be renewing as I do not know if I will ever again visit WDW twice in a 365 day period.  I think my main Star Wars band from April already has my AP coded to it.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Figured this question could be interesting today. So you are running a race and you need the restroom, what factors into your decision on stopping to go? (for the purpose of this discussion we will leave out bathroom #2 talk)
> 
> ATTQOTD: It largely depends on distance to the finish. If I am halfway through a half or full I am just going to go ahead and stop unless a PR is within reach. Less than 3 miles I will just hold it to the finish. I would under no circumstance just go on myself. I know this happens in the bike world, but I do not think its even possible for me to do so while running.


I have only stopped to use the restroom during a full marathon, and I had given up on running it the whole 26.2 and started walking at 16 miles.  

On shorter races I never feel the need, although i did throw up once at the end of a 5k from pushing myself hard, obvi.  My split times, though, were far faster than any one mile I ran in high school.


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> RunKeeper. I don't stream from my watch though I use my phone for that.





DustyWA said:


> I use iSmoothRun.  I've done streaming from my watch a couple of times, but generally my music comes from my phone.


Any issues with the watch performance when you get into higher miles?


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Any issues with the watch performance when you get into higher miles?


Not that I have found. I wore mine for Dopey this year. I also carried my phones with me for all four races though too so the watch was never on it’s own for that. Battery life held up but I did charge it after the marathon.


----------



## SheHulk

Dis_Yoda said:


> Who here has experienced a concussion?  How long did it take you to stop feeling fuzzy?


I’ve had a few unfortunately. Definitely depends on the severity. My first I was knocked unconscious for at least a minute and couldn’t remember anything fromabout 15-25 min prior. That took a while, I want to say a month. I’ve had more mild ones that took a week or so. Rest your noodle, don’t stare at a screen if you don’t have to!


----------



## LSUlakes

Sleepless Knight said:


> Asking this here since I rarely visit any other portion of the site anymore and I know that someone here will have the answer.
> 
> I was looking to set up a new MagicBand for my little sister.  My MDE account gives me the opportunity to set up 3 MagicBands for marathon weekend.  One for myself, one for my sister, and an AP one for myself.
> 
> I figure I'll just use the Star Wars one I got for this year's Dark Side visit and decline the regular one for myself.
> 
> Is there any reason why I would want to receive an AP MagicBand or is just a new MagicBand that has my AP coded to it?  My pass will expire in April and I will not be renewing as I do not know if I will ever again visit WDW twice in a 365 day period.  I think my main Star Wars band from April already has my AP coded to it.



You get it for 3 reasons I can think of. 

1. You can never have enough magic bands!
2. The AP one comes with the little orange thingy to put on any band you have.
3. Who doesn't love getting stuff in the mail from WDW!!!!

Any magic band that is linked to you will know you have a AP.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> You get it for 3 reasons I can think of.
> 
> 1. You can never have enough magic bands!
> 2. The AP one comes with the little orange thingy to put on any band you have.
> 3. Who doesn't love getting stuff in the mail from WDW!!!!
> 
> Any magic band that is linked to you will know you have a AP.



If you get an AP, don’t order your AP band right away - the new ones are being shipped out without the sliders and have notes that they won’t be available until March.


----------



## IamTrike

huskies90 said:


> Question for Apple Watch 3 Users: What app do you use to track runs on the watch?  I use the Nike Run Club app and when you get into the longer miles, it gets very slow responding. The voice cues start to sound like Flash from Zootopia - dragging out the distance/time/pace.  Is it the app or load on the watch? It is very annoying. It starts at about mile 11 or 12. I am also streaming music so maybe a cause also.


 I didn’t stream on my Apple Watch 3 but I did use Nike one it.  I had issues with it being glitchy on longer runs.   I had it just stop tracking and shut down towards the end of an 18 miler.  I’m just using the native app now.


Attqotd.  In general I don’t use the restroom during half marathons or anything shorter.  During most marathons I don’t need to go, but I find that the exception is Disney.  I usually wind up using the facilities in AK.


----------



## Kerry1957

ATTQOTD: I almost always go. Now I have it easy because of a few reasons. First, I'm a guy and it's just quicker. Related and second, most of my runs are trail races and I can easily find a private spot just off the trail so no need for portapotties. Third, I'm a guy and it's just easier both physically and psychologically.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Figured this question could be interesting today. So you are running a race and you need the restroom, what factors into your decision on stopping to go? (for the purpose of this discussion we will leave out bathroom #2 talk)



If I'm on track for a PR in a full, there's definitely no stopping. Otherwise, I'll stop when needed. There's always a tree around.


----------



## huskies90

Sleepless Knight said:


> Is there any reason why I would want to receive an AP MagicBand or is just a new MagicBand that has my AP coded to it?  My pass will expire in April and I will not be renewing as I do not know if I will ever again visit WDW twice in a 365 day period.  I think my main Star Wars band from April already has my AP coded to it.


You get a magic band just because you have an AP. Magic bands are not tied to ticket media or rooms. They are simply an extension of your MDE account. Any magic band linked to a specific account is linked to whatever is active on that account at that time. So if you have an active AP or 5 day hopper or a reservation at Pop Century or a fast pass for Slinky Dog or a credit card linked to the account, ANY active magic band can get you through the turnstiles, open your door at Pop, get you on Slinky Dog or allow you to charge that Grey Goose slushy in Epcot. Reasons to get multiple MB’s is pretty much to get another color and/or to have a back up. They do supposedly have a shelf life so as I have cycled thru colors, I deactivate the old ones and return them to the front desk to be recycled. With all my stays and AP’s I am on my forth round of colors but always have at least one active in each color. I’ve also removed the “puck” on a few of them and mixed and matched some of the pucks with the bands. Hope that helps!!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I always drink the same things at about the same time before a race but some days I need to stop. If the lines are really long at a given port-a-porty, I hold it until the next opportunity but comes a time where the discomfort slows me more than the stop. If trying to PR, one or two stops are usually taken into account in my target pace, as are running off tangents, walking the water stops, etc.


----------



## Miranda

Kerry1957 said:


> ATTQOTD: I almost always go. Now I have it easy because of a few reasons. First, I'm a guy and it's just quicker. Related and second, most of my runs are trail races and I can easily find a private spot just off the trail so no need for portapotties. Third, I'm a guy and it's just easier both physically and psychologically.





FFigawi said:


> If I'm on track for a PR in a full, there's definitely no stopping. Otherwise, I'll stop when needed. There's always a tree around.


Yeah I might stop more often if I was a guy.   The logistics of getting in and out of a portapotty as a lady especially when it's super hot is a lot.  I'm very tall, so they feel really crowded anyways, and if I'm super sweaty, I'm trying to pull down a fully wet/saturated sparkle skirt in a cramped space without touching too much and losing any of the stuff in all my pockets someplace irretrievable.   I'd rather just hold it.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> If you get an AP, don’t order your AP band right away - the new ones are being shipped out without the sliders and have notes that they won’t be available until March.


Yep that is what happened with my renewal band.


----------



## tidefan

huskies90 said:


> Question for Apple Watch 3 Users: What app do you use to track runs on the watch?  I use the Nike Run Club app and when you get into the longer miles, it gets very slow responding. The voice cues start to sound like Flash from Zootopia - dragging out the distance/time/pace.  Is it the app or load on the watch? It is very annoying. It starts at about mile 11 or 12. I am also streaming music so maybe a cause also.


I just use Apple's built-in workout app...


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Figured this question could be interesting today. So you are running a race and you need the restroom, what factors into your decision on stopping to go? (for the purpose of this discussion we will leave out bathroom #2 talk)
> 
> ATTQOTD: It largely depends on distance to the finish. If I am halfway through a half or full I am just going to go ahead and stop unless a PR is within reach. Less than 3 miles I will just hold it to the finish. I would under no circumstance just go on myself. I know this happens in the bike world, but I do not think its even possible for me to do so while running.



As with everything else I tend to analyze the crap out of the situation.  Once I feel the need to go I figure out how far I have left to the finish.  If I can't hold it I will then start looking for places to go.  As soon as I find a spot with a short line I stop.  If I see a place with a big line I will pass it by until I find a short line.  If I can get no line it will be maybe a minute to stop and go and for me that's worth not having to think about it for the rest of my race.


----------



## Waiting2goback

This could apply to all of us at different times of the year for sure.


----------



## QueenFernando

ATTQOTD: If I time my drinking and pre-race 2 bathroom stops correctly I can get through a half without stopping.  Sometimes that works, sometimes it doesn't.  No squatting behind bushes for me. Although during SWHM I was really eyeing the plant life. Disney sure does keep their roadways trimmed back!!

My friend that I do most of my Disney runs with will have to stop at least once during a half marathon.  Last time it was around mile 4, and I really didn't need to.  So I waited outside and stretched a bit.  That ended up really helping me the rest of the race.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 369550
> This could apply to all of us at different times of the year for sure.


I’ve noticed that out on the trails right now, the runners are more cheerful than the x-country skiers. Must be that they recognize the weirdness in eachother.

Seriously, the x-country skiers are a dour bunch.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I try to avoid the issue by limiting fluid intake before and during a race, and a preemptive planned stop so I can pick the venue. Even during a PR attempt, I'm going to make 1 stop during a half, and 2 during a full.



Waiting2goback said:


> This could apply to all of us at different times of the year for sure.



I did 8 miles Saturday in 37 degree rain. One of the neighbors stopped to see if I needed help. We both ended up laughing because the unspoken, internal conversation was both of us agreeing that no sane person would be willingly doing this.


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> Is there any reason why I would want to receive an AP MagicBand or is just a new MagicBand that has my AP coded to it?


Nope. Unless your other MB is quite old*, in which case there's a chance its battery may not work well enough to get on-ride pics. Otherwise the AP band is just another MB, that may or may not come with a little plastic thingy that labels you as an AP, but will not take the place of your AP card for discounts.
(*The official-ish line is 2 years, but I've got one that's from the beginning of MB time and it's still functional, so who knows?)


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets play a little hypothetical game for todays question. You can only run official races for any combination of two for the following distances: 5k, 10k, 10 Miles, Half Marathon, and Marathon. Which two do you pick and why?

ATTQOTD: I'm going to go with Half and Marathon distances. My reason is I love the distance! I hate racing a 5k, I think they are one of the most difficult races to run. I like 10k and 10 milers but prefer the other distance. The 10 miler is a tempting choice though because its long enough and short enough all at the same time.


----------



## TheHamm

Keels said:


> If you get an AP, don’t order your AP band right away - the new ones are being shipped out without the sliders and have notes that they won’t be available until March.


Great information!  I did not get a note, and was sad to have missed out.  And then felt silly to be disappointed about a piece of plastic.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets play a little hypothetical game for todays question. You can only run official races for any combination of two for the following distances: 5k, 10k, 10 Miles, Half Marathon, and Marathon. Which two do you pick and why?


This is kind of tough for me. I have never done a 10-miler. I think I would choose a half and full as well. I was stuck on if I wanted to choose a 10K or half but I feel there are more races out there for a half than a 10K.


----------



## rteetz

TheHamm said:


> Great information!  I did not get a note, and was sad to have missed out.  And then felt silly to be disappointed about a piece of plastic.


Not silly, I love my piece of plastic


----------



## QueenFernando

ATTQOTD:  I'm going to pick 10k and half.  Moatly because I've never done a marathon or 10 miler. I agree that 5ks can be annoying. I always feel like I'm supposed to be sprinting the whole way then I overheat (FL) and feel like crap.  I still do them of course, but am using them to learn to pace myself.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets play a little hypothetical game for todays question. You can only run official races for any combination of two for the following distances: 5k, 10k, 10 Miles, Half Marathon, and Marathon. Which two do you pick and why?


ATTQOTD: Do we have to actually race them - like for time? If so, my answer is none of them.  But if we can "race" them at whatever pace we feel like, I guess I'd go 10K and full if at WDW. I really enjoy marathon training and the WDW marathon experience, and the WDW 10Ks are just enough time for fun.


----------



## Chaitali

I think I would choose 10k and Halfs as my race distances.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: 10k and 10 miler. Only because I've run close to 10 miles in training runs and know I could do it. I'm back and forth with signing up for a half. I want to, I think I can do it if I train for it, but it scares me. Which is probably why I should just sign up for it for W&D next year.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets play a little hypothetical game for todays question. You can only run official races for any combination of two for the following distances: 5k, 10k, 10 Miles, Half Marathon, and Marathon. Which two do you pick and why?



I'd have to go 5K and half since that is the majority of what I run already.


----------



## scootersjunk

Hi all, my goal is to run Dopey in 2020 and my plan is to lock in a couple of half marathons throughout the year in 2019. I'd like to train as constructively as possible and perhaps try out the Galloway interval training. I was wondering if anyone has done this interval training and what devices they use for it? I am thinking of getting a GPS running watch and wonder if it will help me with the training? If so, what watch should I get? Anyone has any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## GreatLakes

scootersjunk said:


> Hi all, my goal is to run Dopey in 2020 and my plan is to lock in a couple of half marathons throughout the year in 2019. I'd like to train as constructively as possible and perhaps try out the Galloway interval training. I was wondering if anyone has done this interval training and what devices they use for it? I am thinking of getting a GPS running watch and wonder if it will help me with the training? If so, what watch should I get? Anyone has any ideas or suggestions?



Jeff Galloway has a GPS/Watches page in his shop so I would assume all the devices sold there have the ability to set intervals but there are a few people here that use his method and can probably confirm.

ETA:  Two things, the 230/235 has this feature and a how-to can be found here.

If you go to Garmin's site and look at the watches there is a feature under "Training, Running and Analysis Features" called "Interval training" that is what you most likely need.  Select the watches you are interested in, select the compare feature, and look for which watches have that feature.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I would select half marathons and marathons.  I really enjoy those distances and feel like I've accomplished something when I complete one.  The 5k and 10k distances are just too short and speed-based for me.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I haven’t done a full yet but I would still probably choose a half and a full. A half is a really easy distance then I can get the challenge doing the full.


----------



## scootersjunk

GreatLakes said:


> Jeff Galloway has a GPS/Watches page in his shop so I would assume all the devices sold there have the ability to set intervals but there are a few people here that use his method and can probably confirm.
> 
> ETA:  Two things, the 230/235 has this feature and a how-to can be found here.
> 
> If you go to Garmin's site and look at the watches there is a feature under "Training, Running and Analysis Features" called "Interval training" that is what you most likely need.  Select the watches you are interested in, select the compare feature, and look for which watches have that feature.


That is very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Princess KP

Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: 10k and 10 miler. Only because I've run close to 10 miles in training runs and know I could do it. I'm back and forth with signing up for a half. I want to, I think I can do it if I train for it, but it scares me. Which is probably why I should just sign up for it for W&D next year.


Yes you should!


----------



## DustyWA

huskies90 said:


> Any issues with the watch performance when you get into higher miles?



Not the type you're describing.  I've had an occasional hiccup with the iSmoothRun not recognizing a programmed workout and not giving me the prompts, but never anything that caused it to drag and when I've had issues, it was at the beginning of the run.


----------



## PrincessV

scootersjunk said:


> Hi all, my goal is to run Dopey in 2020 and my plan is to lock in a couple of half marathons throughout the year in 2019. I'd like to train as constructively as possible and perhaps try out the Galloway interval training. I was wondering if anyone has done this interval training and what devices they use for it? I am thinking of getting a GPS running watch and wonder if it will help me with the training? If so, what watch should I get? Anyone has any ideas or suggestions?


I do run/walk intervals but don't use a watch. I use the iSmoothRun app on my iPhone and love it! I can program any intervals I want and it syncs with my music library/playlists, I set up alerts for time/distance/time for nutrition, and it records all the data I'm interested in knowing.


----------



## huskies90

@DustyWA @rteetz @tidefan @IamTrike Thanks for replying about the Apple Watch 3. It sounds like it is the Nike Run Club app the issue. Unfortunately, I have everything tracked in NRC. If I switch to the native Workout app, can I transfer info from NRC or vice versa? Does the Workout app track your stats like miles run, average pace/heart rate, shoe mileage, etc?


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets play a little hypothetical game for todays question. You can only run official races for any combination of two for the following distances: 5k, 10k, 10 Miles, Half Marathon, and Marathon. Which two do you pick and why?


ATTQOTD: Since I have yet to do a marathon, I will say Half Marathon and 10K.  Both distances work well for me.  6-8 mile runs are my normal run distance when I am not training for a marathon so I am always ready to do a 10K or Half.  The half is bit more challenging which I like.


----------



## garneska

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I did 8 miles Saturday in 37 degree rain. One of the neighbors stopped to see if I needed help. We both ended up laughing because the unspoken, internal conversation was both of us agreeing that no sane person would be willingly doing this.



I did 9 in that weather that day and for a change the only other people on the beltline with me were crazy runners.  i will say we all had decent gear on to handle it.  I thought it was miserable.  I am looking forward to tomorrow's run it might be cold but not as bad and finally not wet.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> @DustyWA @rteetz @tidefan @IamTrike Thanks for replying about the Apple Watch 3. It sounds like it is the Nike Run Club app the issue. Unfortunately, I have everything tracked in NRC. If I switch to the native Workout app, can I transfer info from NRC or vice versa? Does the Workout app track your stats like miles run, average pace/heart rate, shoe mileage, etc?


I am not sure if you can transfer info. I’m thinking not. It does track stats. I’m not sure on show mileage though.


----------



## tidefan

huskies90 said:


> @DustyWA @rteetz @tidefan @IamTrike Thanks for replying about the Apple Watch 3. It sounds like it is the Nike Run Club app the issue. Unfortunately, I have everything tracked in NRC. If I switch to the native Workout app, can I transfer info from NRC or vice versa? Does the Workout app track your stats like miles run, average pace/heart rate, shoe mileage, etc?


Would something like RunGap do that?


----------



## Waiting2goback

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: I try to avoid the issue by limiting fluid intake before and during a race, and a preemptive planned stop so I can pick the venue. Even during a PR attempt, I'm going to make 1 stop during a half, and 2 during a full.
> 
> 
> 
> I did 8 miles Saturday in 37 degree rain. One of the neighbors stopped to see if I needed help. We both ended up laughing because the unspoken, internal conversation was both of us agreeing that no sane person would be willingly doing this.



I used to think people like me were crazy when I would see them running in the cold before I was a runner.  Now I see someone and I think, "good for you".  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets play a little hypothetical game for todays question. You can only run official races for any combination of two for the following distances: 5k, 10k, 10 Miles, Half Marathon, and Marathon. Which two do you pick and why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm going to go with Half and Marathon distances. My reason is I love the distance! I hate racing a 5k, I think they are one of the most difficult races to run. I like 10k and 10 milers but prefer the other distance. The 10 miler is a tempting choice though because its long enough and short enough all at the same time.



This one is TOUGH!  I could make a case for anything 10K and up.  I don't like the 5K.  Too many walking groups that clog up the course for my taste.  I would love to say the full because I want to run WDW and Boston before I stop with the full distance but I honestly think I have to give up that distance.  I just don't think my ankles will hold up for fulls anymore.  I am currently not running.  Both ankles are giving me the middle finger currently.  

I loved the 10 mile distance when I did it but there aren't as many 10 mile races.  (I still hope rD brings back the TOT 10 miler in some capacity once that park is done.)  I think I would go with the 10K and 1/2 given all factors involved for me.



Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: 10k and 10 miler. Only because I've run close to 10 miles in training runs and know I could do it. I'm back and forth with signing up for a half. I want to, I think I can do it if I train for it, but it scares me. Which is probably why I should just sign up for it for W&D next year.



If you can do 10 you can do a 1/2 no problem.  It's only an additional 5K. The only thing to be afraid of is the overwhelming feeling of pride you will feel when you finish. Commit to it and go get it!


----------



## LSUlakes

scootersjunk said:


> Hi all, my goal is to run Dopey in 2020 and my plan is to lock in a couple of half marathons throughout the year in 2019. I'd like to train as constructively as possible and perhaps try out the Galloway interval training. I was wondering if anyone has done this interval training and what devices they use for it? I am thinking of getting a GPS running watch and wonder if it will help me with the training? If so, what watch should I get? Anyone has any ideas or suggestions?



You cant go wrong with a Garmin.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I’ll go with 10K and 1/2. I haven’t run a full yet and 5K are over way too fast.


----------



## scootersjunk

PrincessV said:


> I do run/walk intervals but don't use a watch. I use the iSmoothRun app on my iPhone and love it! I can program any intervals I want and it syncs with my music library/playlists, I set up alerts for time/distance/time for nutrition, and it records all the data I'm interested in knowing.


Ohhh ... let me look into it. Might save me some $$$!


----------



## DustyWA

huskies90 said:


> @DustyWA @rteetz @tidefan @IamTrike Thanks for replying about the Apple Watch 3. It sounds like it is the Nike Run Club app the issue. Unfortunately, I have everything tracked in NRC. If I switch to the native Workout app, can I transfer info from NRC or vice versa? Does the Workout app track your stats like miles run, average pace/heart rate, shoe mileage, etc?



RunGap might be able to transfer the data to another application, but it may not be clean.  NRC is a closed system, so they don't provide developers the access to freely transfer the data to other platforms.  They have some workaround, but they give you a warning it's unsupported and I'm not entirely certain that is transferred is 100% correct.  I only used NRC once, so it really didn't affect me and I don't recall the details.

Can't speak to what the native app tracks right now, because I haven't used it since the latest WatchOS update.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I think 5K and Half for now. 5Ks can be fast or you can draw it out and have fun without it taking too much time. Also you can get more non-runner friends and family to do 5Ks with you. I really like the half distance, but I’m waiting to see how the full goes to determine if I’ll sign up for a half or full in March. I do love 10 mile training runs, but I’ve never raced one.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: My rational self says 10K and half, as they are more 'civilized' races, meaning not dying for opposite reasons as in the 5K and marathon.

My emotional self says Goofy. I've done 4 of them and my first full was during Goofy, and my 'last' full was during Goofy.

Note: 'last' may or may not be the same as 'final'.


----------



## DustyWA

ATTQOTD:  The default would be 10K and half marathon.  I've done several several runDisney challenges and a smattering of half marathons over the past 5 years, but only a few 5Ks that I mostly walked and my first marathon was only a few weeks ago.  I've never run a 10 miler and can only think of one off the top of my head that's held in the local area.

Going on what I'd prefer...  Half marathon would definitely be one of my choices.  It's a good combination of challenging, but generally not destroying my body.  I'm torn on the others.  I'd like to say marathon, but the time required to train for one (both day-to-day and time between races) make me hesitant to commit to limiting myself to them for the rest of my life!  The 5K would probably get an edge over the 10K only because I can occasionally do it with my wife, who is not a runner and whose knees won't allow her to become one even if interested.

I'm be a bit disappointed that the nature of the question means I'd have to give up the Hot Chocolate 15K, which I've done each of the past 4 years.  I'm not sure I'd be as motivated to go all the way out to Seattle (about 1.5 hours) for a 5K.


----------



## cburnett11

Garmin Question:
I have a Garmin 235.  I use it on all my runs.  I currently have it set to auto lap each mile.  My wife and I are going to do the WDW marathon in a r/w/r fashion, but probably a bit different than most interval plans.  Our plan is to run to the first mile marker, then walk for 2:30, then run to the next mile marker, then walk for 2:30... etc.  So it's not time/time, or dist/dist.

Without going away from auto lap... Is there a way I can use the watch to count to 2:30 for me each mile so we can know how long to walk?  For our training runs, I'm doing it by Garmin's auto lap each mile.  That means I look at what the timer reads when we hit (for example) Mile 2 and then I have to do some quick math on what the timer would read 2:30 later and just watch to see when we should run again.

I'd prefer to keep my watch on auto lap and figure out a simple way to start a 2:30 counter whenever I hit the mile marker.  I wasn't sure if there might be an app for this that I can download on the Garmin or another simple way.  However after typing all this out, maybe I just need to go to manual laps and simply hit the lap button when we get to each mile marker.  Then I could set one of my fields to be lap time.  Any Garmin Pros care to weight in?

thanks!


----------



## gjramsey

ATYQOTD:  Depends on my bladder.  Sometimes it screams enough at me after waiting in a corral, that I need to stop at some point.  For others, it will mildly bother me early in the race, and than go away (I meditated it away like in the St Farm commercial.  ...).

ATTQOTD:  Hmmm, I will have to go with the 10 miler/half choices.  Of the 66, or so, races I have done, just under 50 of them have fallen in those two distances.  Both of them are a nice challenging distance, but don't leave you dead at the end.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: This is a tough one for me. 100% I would go with a half marathon, but I keep going back and forth between full marathons and 5ks. The majority of my races have been half marathons and 5Ks, but I love the satisfaction of finishing a full marathon. I just can't do those as frequently as a half or 5k.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets play a little hypothetical game for todays question. You can only run official races for any combination of two for the following distances: 5k, 10k, 10 Miles, Half Marathon, and Marathon. Which two do you pick and why?



I would choose 10 miles and the marathon. I think the 10-mile is a really fun distance because you can do well by not running all out like a 10k with less worry about pacing strategy than a half. The full is on my list because I find it to be much more challenging than the others and thus much more satisfying to finish and finish well.



huskies90 said:


> @DustyWA @rteetz @tidefan @IamTrike Thanks for replying about the Apple Watch 3. It sounds like it is the Nike Run Club app the issue. Unfortunately, I have everything tracked in NRC. If I switch to the native Workout app, can I transfer info from NRC or vice versa? Does the Workout app track your stats like miles run, average pace/heart rate, shoe mileage, etc?



For all kinds of useful information about using an Apple Watch 3 in training, check out the Apple Watch Triathlete.

https://theapplewatchtriathlete.com/


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:
My answer is odd because I have only ever run one race for time (for POT!).
I would keep the 5K.  It is an easy distance to do with someone else who may or may not run, or may run/walk, or what not.  Also, they tend to have better silly themes- not so many people will dress up for a half marathon outside of disney, but a xmas 5K?  Of course people don their gayest apparel!  
I would  prefer a 10 miler.  Now that I have been able to work up to 10 miles, it is a good meditative distance that did not destroy my day.  
I am hoping the half is just as great as the 10 mile run!


----------



## GreatLakes

cburnett11 said:


> Garmin Question:
> I have a Garmin 235.  I use it on all my runs.  I currently have it set to auto lap each mile.  My wife and I are going to do the WDW marathon in a r/w/r fashion, but probably a bit different than most interval plans.  Our plan is to run to the first mile marker, then walk for 2:30, then run to the next mile marker, then walk for 2:30... etc.  So it's not time/time, or dist/dist.
> 
> Without going away from auto lap... Is there a way I can use the watch to count to 2:30 for me each mile so we can know how long to walk?  For our training runs, I'm doing it by Garmin's auto lap each mile.  That means I look at what the timer reads when we hit (for example) Mile 2 and then I have to do some quick math on what the timer would read 2:30 later and just watch to see when we should run again.
> 
> I'd prefer to keep my watch on auto lap and figure out a simple way to start a 2:30 counter whenever I hit the mile marker.  I wasn't sure if there might be an app for this that I can download on the Garmin or another simple way.  However after typing all this out, maybe I just need to go to manual laps and simply hit the lap button when we get to each mile marker.  Then I could set one of my fields to be lap time.  Any Garmin Pros care to weight in?
> 
> thanks!



According to this you can set time, distance, or open intervals.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: While I haven't ran the Marathon distance yet, I am still gonna go with the Half and the Marathon because there are more of those on my bucket list than 5ks and 10ks.


----------



## tigger536

Half and full.  

In order from most favorite to least: half, full, 10 miler/ 15K, 5K...large gap in preference...10K.
The 10K is by far my least favorite.  My mind doesn't understand them.  I try to run the first half like a 5K, then my body goes, wait?! We are still going! We must be running a half! We must slow down.  Until recently my two best 10K times were inside of my best half times.  Even with my most recent PR, my half is still better for Disney POT purposes.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTOQTD:  The question is tough because I have one answer when it's Disney races and a different answer for other races.  So, I"m cheating and giving two answers.  

For Disney - 10K and Full.  That's what we are running for the upcoming marathon weekend and I'm excited about it!

For non-Disney - 10k and Half.  10Ks let me push pace some without feeling like I have to kill myself like a 5k.  Halfs are my favorite distance.  Full stop.  Challenging enough that I need to prepare for them.  Easier for me to reach my goals than marathons (at least in my experience so far) and don't require me to commit to as much training time.


----------



## DopeyBadger

cburnett11 said:


> Garmin Question:
> I have a Garmin 235.  I use it on all my runs.  I currently have it set to auto lap each mile.  My wife and I are going to do the WDW marathon in a r/w/r fashion, but probably a bit different than most interval plans.  Our plan is to run to the first mile marker, then walk for 2:30, then run to the next mile marker, then walk for 2:30... etc.  So it's not time/time, or dist/dist.
> 
> Without going away from auto lap... Is there a way I can use the watch to count to 2:30 for me each mile so we can know how long to walk?  For our training runs, I'm doing it by Garmin's auto lap each mile.  That means I look at what the timer reads when we hit (for example) Mile 2 and then I have to do some quick math on what the timer would read 2:30 later and just watch to see when we should run again.
> 
> I'd prefer to keep my watch on auto lap and figure out a simple way to start a 2:30 counter whenever I hit the mile marker.  I wasn't sure if there might be an app for this that I can download on the Garmin or another simple way.  However after typing all this out, maybe I just need to go to manual laps and simply hit the lap button when we get to each mile marker.  Then I could set one of my fields to be lap time.  Any Garmin Pros care to weight in?
> 
> thanks!



How about setting it up as a workout in Garmin Connect like the following:

 

This would do the auto lap (step 1) and would do the 2:30 interval (step 2).  The step 2 would be a countdown.  It's not quite what you want though because you want to run a mile, then walk 2:30 during mile 2, and then run to the mile 2 marker.  Whereas, in this program you would run a mile, then walk 2:30 during mile 2, and then whatever distance you walk in 2:30 would go past mile marker 2.  Granted we know that mile markers are not going to be at mile 1.0 on your GPS either.  So even in your ideal situation where the auto lap feature is kept on, the mile marker may not be there when it goes off.  So do you want to run a mile and then walk 2:30, OR do you want to run to the first mile marker (presumably 1.05 miles) and then walk 2:30?

The other option is similar to manually doing the laps, like you mentioned, like this:

 

This would allow you to choose when the "mile" occurs.  Then the recovery (2:30 walk) happens and counts down for you.  Then the run will start at the conclusion of 2:30 and proceed until you hit the lap button again.  I would make sure to turn off the "auto lap" feature with this one because if your "mile" goes longer than 1 mile it'll show you a split and may confuse you mid-race.

Either of these work, or should I keep trying to think of a solution?


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> Half and full.
> 
> In order from most favorite to least: half, full, 10 miler/ 15K, 5K...large gap in preference...10K.
> The 10K is by far my least favorite.  My mind doesn't understand them.  I try to run the first half like a 5K, then my body goes, wait?! We are still going! We must be running a half! We must slow down.  Until recently my two best 10K times were inside of my best half times.  Even with my most recent PR, my half is still better for Disney POT purposes.



Are we the same person? LOL. I despise 10Ks!


----------



## gjramsey

DopeyBadger said:


> The other option is similar to manually doing the laps, like you mentioned, like this:
> 
> View attachment 369646
> 
> This would allow you to choose when the "mile" occurs.  Then the recovery (2:30 walk) happens and counts down for you.  Then the run will start at the conclusion of 2:30 and proceed until you hit the lap button again.  I would make sure to turn off the "auto lap" feature with this one because if your "mile" goes longer than 1 mile it'll show you a split and may confuse you mid-race.
> 
> Either of these work, or should I keep trying to think of a solution?



This is the option I was just thinking of.  I don't think the Garmin is smart enough to autolap each mile, and include a 2:30 walk interval during that mile.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> You get it for 3 reasons I can think of.
> 
> 1. You can never have enough magic bands!
> 2. The AP one comes with the little orange thingy to put on any band you have.
> 3. Who doesn't love getting stuff in the mail from WDW!!!!
> 
> Any magic band that is linked to you will know you have a AP.


Yes, always exciting to get stuff from WDW.  



Keels said:


> If you get an AP, don’t order your AP band right away - the new ones are being shipped out without the sliders and have notes that they won’t be available until March.


Likely a reason to skip the AP band then since this trip will be my final one with the current AP.  Perhaps in the future, I'll hold a WDW AP again, but I just don't know.  



huskies90 said:


> Reasons to get multiple MB’s is pretty much to get another color and/or to have a back up. They do supposedly have a shelf life so as I have cycled thru colors, I deactivate the old ones and return them to the front desk to be recycled.


I do like the backup idea.  My current primary MB is a LE The Last Jedi band.  I had planned on using it for this trip, but maybe I'll "retire" it and just get a new fun one.  



PrincessV said:


> Nope. Unless your other MB is quite old*, in which case there's a chance its battery may not work well enough to get on-ride pics. Otherwise the AP band is just another MB, that may or may not come with a little plastic thingy that labels you as an AP, but will not take the place of your AP card for discounts.


Good to know on older MBs.  My current MB is just over a year old, so it should be fine for this trip, but it may not work for the next trip in 20??.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets play a little hypothetical game for todays question. You can only run official races for any combination of two for the following distances: 5k, 10k, 10 Miles, Half Marathon, and Marathon. Which two do you pick and why?


10K and Half for now.  I would have to really love the marathon distance for that to change. 



Bree said:


> ATTQOTD: I’ll go with 10K and 1/2. I haven’t run a full yet and 5K are over way too fast.


Same here.  I feel like the 10K is long enough to challenge me, but not so long as to alter the rest of my day both timewise and physically.  I do enjoy the added the challenge of a half.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I would have to go with the half marathon and full marathon.  I enjoy distance, and fast would not be a good discriptor for me!  The 5k is simply miserable for me and the 10k always feels like I am just settling into a grove and it is done.  Mush be the Goofy in me!


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: 10k and half

I have not run a Marathon yet so I do not know that I will enjoy the distance.
I will probably be able to manage those distances 20 years from now.
My DD and DH can run a 10k if they train for it. So no need for 5k.
Many challenges at Disney and RnR are composed that way.


----------



## JulieODC

I think I’ll go with 10k (long enough so it doesn’t feel like it’s over in a flash, but short enough to do with usual running mileage), and half (requires solid training, and there are lots of good race options).


----------



## SarahDisney

PrincessV said:


> (*The official-ish line is 2 years, but I've got one that's from the beginning of MB time and it's still functional, so who knows?)



My MB from October 2013 worked for my hotel room door in July. I didnt try it for park admission because it just didnt match any of the outfits I was wearing (and also because I just ended up wearing the same MB every day because moving the AP slider from band to band was too much effort). But I'm planning to bring alllll my MBs with me.

ATTQOTD: I'd say 5k and 10k, since I'm planning to retire from distance soon. But if I decide not to retire from distance (I'll make that decision in November 2019), I'd say 10k and half ... 10k as a "normal" race and half as an event.

Also, hi everyone! I've been super lurk-y recently, but I promise, I'm still here-ish!


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets play a little hypothetical game for todays question. You can only run official races for any combination of two for the following distances: 5k, 10k, 10 Miles, Half Marathon, and Marathon. Which two do you pick and why?



Probably the 10K (for speed) and the half (for endurance).


----------



## Novatrix

ATTQOTD:
I'd choose 10 mile and half marathon distances.

Mostly because I'm not a fan of races that it takes longer for me to drive to than to run, and they're both great distances for race-cations since they're long enough to get a feel for the area, but not so long that I can't go out/am too sore to explore afterwards.


----------



## CDKG

cburnett11 said:


> Garmin Question:
> I have a Garmin 235.  I use it on all my runs.  I currently have it set to auto lap each mile.  My wife and I are going to do the WDW marathon in a r/w/r fashion, but probably a bit different than most interval plans.  Our plan is to run to the first mile marker, then walk for 2:30, then run to the next mile marker, then walk for 2:30... etc.  So it's not time/time, or dist/dist.
> 
> Without going away from auto lap... Is there a way I can use the watch to count to 2:30 for me each mile so we can know how long to walk?  For our training runs, I'm doing it by Garmin's auto lap each mile.  That means I look at what the timer reads when we hit (for example) Mile 2 and then I have to do some quick math on what the timer would read 2:30 later and just watch to see when we should run again.
> 
> I'd prefer to keep my watch on auto lap and figure out a simple way to start a 2:30 counter whenever I hit the mile marker.  I wasn't sure if there might be an app for this that I can download on the Garmin or another simple way.  However after typing all this out, maybe I just need to go to manual laps and simply hit the lap button when we get to each mile marker.  Then I could set one of my fields to be lap time.  Any Garmin Pros care to weight in?
> 
> thanks!


As I've mentioned, I've been using a similar strategy for a few years. I run with a Garmin 230 and do not believe you can program intervals that combine distance and time. 

I used to take my walk break every time my watch said I passed a mile marker (which rarely coincides with a race mile marker). But, I found that to be too confusing. Now, I take a walk break when I physically pass the race mile markers. I just do quick math in my head so I know what time to begin running again. 

I am not very rigid with the length of my walk breaks. Sometimes I start running a little early, some times I may be a few seconds late. All of my pacing based on feel.


----------



## AntimonyER

ATTQOTD: 5k and Half. 5k because like others said, I can do it with my non-running family. Half because its long enough to really feel a sense of accomplishment in finishing, even if you aren't the fastest, but short enough that I don't have to spend months training if I don't want to. Also the training for those two types of races are complimentary for my eventual goal of being a BQ. There I said it.


----------



## flav

I know that it is too early to talk about 2019 races but... Today is RnR specials and I registered for my first full marathon. I decided against my first being Dopey 2020 just so I can have a real feel for the distance without wondering if my judgement is clouded by exhaustion.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  My preference would be to pick the 10k for a good combo of speed/fun, and the Half for pushing myself but not regretting it later.

But if you gave me a list of weekend races (WDW, Flying Pig, etc) and told me to only pick two distances, I always seem to pick the more difficult challenge (half+Full).


----------



## cburnett11

DopeyBadger said:


> Either of these work, or should I keep trying to think of a solution?





gjramsey said:


> This is the option I was just thinking of. I don't think the Garmin is smart enough to autolap each mile, and include a 2:30 walk interval during that mile.





CDKG said:


> As I've mentioned, I've been using a similar strategy for a few years. I run with a Garmin 230 and do not believe you can program intervals that combine distance and time.
> 
> I used to take my walk break every time my watch said I passed a mile marker (which rarely coincides with a race mile marker). But, I found that to be too confusing. Now, I take a walk break when I physically pass the race mile markers. I just do quick math in my head so I know what time to begin running again.



Thanks for the input.  Here's what I did last night when we ran together as a test.  For starters, I turned off auto lap.  Then when it was time to take a walk break, I just manual lapped.  I also changed one of my data fields to "lap time".  Therefore it was pretty simple for me to look down and see when our 2:30 had expired and it was time to run again.  Given that we are going to do this at each mile marker in Disney, I think this will work.  I've never wanted to manually lap a race in the past because I didn't want to be thinking about mile markers.  However, since our whole pacing strategy is based on the physical mile markers this should work fairly easily.  Seems simple enough and I get to avoid clock math.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATYQOTD: I haven't run a full yet, so I am not sure I can pick that distance yet... I'd currently pick 10 milers and the half. I really loved 10 miles- long enough to not have to worry about running "fast," but short enough you can still feel really good after. I despise 10K's, definitely my least favorite distance!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Staying in the theoretical world of questions today. What is a bucket list type trip you would like to take? Catch here is the trip has to involve some sort of physical activity. That could be hiking, running, golfing, skiing, ect. 

ATTQOTD: This may seem like a halfway type of goal thing, but I would like to hike to base camp 1 of Mt. Everest. Being from a place with zero mountains I think it would be foolish to attempt a summit. Now if I win the lotto and own a mountain home to train, then summit it is.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying in the theoretical world of questions today. What is a bucket list type trip you would like to take? Catch here is the trip has to involve some sort of physical activity. That could be hiking, running, golfing, skiing, ect.


Hawaii and run a Hawaiian race. 

Golfing at some of the scenic courses around the country like Pebble Beach would be fun too though.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying in the theoretical world of questions today. What is a bucket list type trip you would like to take? Catch here is the trip has to involve some sort of physical activity. That could be hiking, running, golfing, skiing, ect.


ATTQOTD: Kenya. I've longed to visit Kenya for most of my life. And of _course_ I'd want to run while I'm there! Also, Vietnam & Cambodia, and run the Angkor Wat half.



> ATTQOTD: This may seem like a halfway type of goal thing, but I would like to hike to base camp 1 of Mt. Everest. Being from a place with zero mountains I think it would be foolish to attempt a summit. Now if I win the lotto and own a mountain home to train, then summit it is.


You are not alone! I've long thought I'd like to be a helper at Base Camp. And then I got altitude sickness in NC, at only 5,000'. I don't think the Himalayas are going to happen, lol!


----------



## Miranda

ATYQOTD: 10K and half.  I have run a 10 miler and a 15K and they were fine, but there are more options in the half.  The 10K is my favorite distance because I am not fast and it takes me a while to feel warmed up.  When I'm in distance training, I don't start to feel good until I hit about 2 miles and then usually feel pretty good until 6 or 7, so a 10K is really my sweet spot.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attqotd:

My husband wants to do the National Geographic Everest Tour.  We’re making plans for him to do it in 2021/2022 most likely.  It is the hike to the first base camp.  I won’t allow him to go higher than that. 

For me,  go back to the Amalfi Coast and hike the Walk of the Gods since I didn’t get to in 2017 due to our luggage issue.  We’re discussing China for 2020 or 2021 and we’ll hike the Great Wall there.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying in the theoretical world of questions today. What is a bucket list type trip you would like to take? Catch here is the trip has to involve some sort of physical activity. That could be hiking, running, golfing, skiing, ect.
> 
> ATTQOTD: This may seem like a halfway type of goal thing, but I would like to hike to base camp 1 of Mt. Everest. Being from a place with zero mountains I think it would be foolish to attempt a summit. Now if I win the lotto and own a mountain home to train, then summit it is.


Living in and training in mountains isn’t a great predictor of summit success. It certainly helps with condition as far as uphill/downhill travel and mountain craft, but altitude sickness/HACE/HAPE, are all things that could happen to you at far lower altitudes than base camp on Everest, or not. It’s a crap shoot.  That being said, bucket list trips...
Splitboard touring in Mongolia, Turkey, Iran, Azerbaijan, Morocco. But especially snowboard mountaineering Pico de Orizaba in Mexico.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I love to hike. My list is as follows:
1. Badlands
2. Climbing/hiking at Diamond Head in Honolulu 
3. Hiking various trails at Valley of Fire State Park.
4. I'd add a skiing vacation anywhere in the west with powder snow. I learned to ski back in college and I loved it. Around my area though most of the skiing is packed snow/ice. I only got to ski in powder once and it was amazing.


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD:
I've never been to Europe so my bucket list trip would be bike riding through the French countryside visiting all the wineries with a baguette and couple bottles of wine in my bike basket.


----------



## LdyStormy76

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying in the theoretical world of questions today. What is a bucket list type trip you would like to take? Catch here is the trip has to involve some sort of physical activity. That could be hiking, running, golfing, skiing, ect.
> 
> ATTQOTD: This may seem like a halfway type of goal thing, but I would like to hike to base camp 1 of Mt. Everest. Being from a place with zero mountains I think it would be foolish to attempt a summit. Now if I win the lotto and own a mountain home to train, then summit it is.



ATTQOTD: Spend 6 months exploring Australia and New Zealand. Exploring includes, but is not limited to, scuba diving, hiking, and walking and traveling by train across the interior and possibly the cruise around Australia.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: I really want to run the Patagonia International Marathon to cover South America on my 7 continents goal.  I want to spend two weeks there around the race just exploring.

https://www.patagonianinternationalmarathon.com/en/


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying in the theoretical world of questions today. What is a bucket list type trip you would like to take? Catch here is the trip has to involve some sort of physical activity. That could be hiking, running, golfing, skiing, ect.



ATTQOTD: Medoc Marathon.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I have a lot that I want to do but I’ll say hike the Great Wall of China. 

In April, DH and I are taking a cruise and hiking Mt Liamuinga, an inactive volcano on St Kitts. Probably the only exercise I’ll be doing that week lol.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying in the theoretical world of questions today. What is a bucket list type trip you would like to take? Catch here is the trip has to involve some sort of physical activity. That could be hiking, running, golfing, skiing, ect.



If I can only choose one, I want to climb Kilimanjaro. If I can make a short list, it would be:

1. Kilimanjaro
2. Everest base camp
3. Diving on the Andrea Doria and the Lusitania
4. Antarctica marathon to help complete all seven continents
5. The Volvo Ocean Race



Keels said:


> ATTQOTD: Medoc Marathon.



A group of my friends and I are registering for 2019. Want in?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> A group of my friends and I are registering for 2019. Want in?



I wish, but the date doesn't work for me in 2019. Maybe in 2020.


----------



## DustyWA

ATTQOTD:  The most realistic answer for me would be various places I'd love to do races, but my true bucket list item would be to dive the Great Barrier Reef.  One of my regrets of my time in the Navy is that I went to several places that are supposed to have great diving and I never availed myself of any of them.  I still occasionally consider getting PADI certified.

Another would be to hike the full Appalachian Trail.  My college roommate talked about doing it after we graduated, but it fell to the wayside.  At this point in my life, it would be nearly impossible with family commitments.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I wish, but the date doesn't work for me in 2019. Maybe in 2020.



Womp womp


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Womp womp



Yeah, I know. But if I'm gonna do a 70.3, it's gonna be 2019 or never so I have to leave my schedule kinda clear for that.

Womp.

Also, I don't want to train for a marathon in Louisiana in the summer. I'm dumb, but I'm no masochist.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD:

1) Run a marathon in another country
2) Kilimanjaro
3) Ski vacation out west 
4) One of the RnR races in China

DH & I hiked a portion of the Great Wall of China when we traveled there to adopt our daughter. It was truly an amazing experience. We very much enjoyed our time in China - such rich culture and some of the most beautiful parks I have ever seen. We hope to take our daughter/family back for a homeland tour sometime in the next 5 years.


----------



## michigandergirl

flav said:


> I know that it is too early to talk about 2019 races but... Today is RnR specials and I registered for my first full marathon. I decided against my first being Dopey 2020 just so I can have a real feel for the distance without wondering if my judgement is clouded by exhaustion.



It's not to early to talk about 2019 races!! Which marathon are you doing?


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying in the theoretical world of questions today. What is a bucket list type trip you would like to take? Catch here is the trip has to involve some sort of physical activity. That could be hiking, running, golfing, skiing, ect.
> 
> ATTQOTD: This may seem like a halfway type of goal thing, but I would like to hike to base camp 1 of Mt. Everest. Being from a place with zero mountains I think it would be foolish to attempt a summit. Now if I win the lotto and own a mountain home to train, then summit it is.



I want to go to Aulani.  I am sure I could find some kind of race down there if that was the requirement.

I need an opinion.  It may be pretty obvious but I figured I would ask anyway.

So, I have an appointment with my ankle surgeon on 1/3/19 for my right ankle.  But, I was doing more research and found some doctors that specialize in this surgery that are at Mass General (widely considered one of the best hospitals in the world).  Do I go with the doctor who did my first ankle, that may or may not have done a decent job (hard to know considering it has hurt since, but I have been able to run on it) or try one of these new doctors?

One of the guys is the team doctor for the US Ski team and Boston College sports.  One guy did his under grad at Yale and med school at Harvard, so he might be smart.  

And what if they can't get me in for a while.  Do I wait for them or take my guy because he will be quicker?

I am leaning toward the Mass General guys.  But my ankles hurt, I am currently done running for a while, and I want to get the ball rolling soon.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Waiting2goback said:


> I want to go to Aulani.  I am sure I could find some kind of race down there if that was the requirement.
> 
> I need an opinion.  It may be pretty obvious but I figured I would ask anyway.
> 
> So, I have an appointment with my ankle surgeon on 1/3/19 for my right ankle.  But, I was doing more research and found some doctors that specialize in this surgery that are at Mass General (widely considered one of the best hospitals in the world).  Do I go with the doctor who did my first ankle, that may or may not have done a decent job (hard to know considering it has hurt since, but I have been able to run on it) or try one of these new doctors?
> 
> One of the guys is the team doctor for the US Ski team and Boston College sports.  One guy did his under grad at Yale and med school at Harvard, so he might be smart.
> 
> And what if they can't get me in for a while.  Do I wait for them or take my guy because he will be quicker?
> 
> I am leaning toward the Mass General guys.  But my ankles hurt, I am currently done running for a while, and I want to get the ball rolling soon.


If you trust your guy I would just go there.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> 1) Run a marathon in another country
> 2) Kilimanjaro
> 3) Ski vacation out west
> 4) One of the RnR races in China
> 
> DH & I hiked a portion of the Great Wall of China when we traveled there to adopt our daughter. It was truly an amazing experience. We very much enjoyed our time in China - such rich culture and some of the most beautiful parks I have ever seen. We hope to take our daughter/family back for a homeland tour sometime in the next 5 years.


Funny. So many Michiganders here in Park City.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Also, I don't want to train for a marathon in Louisiana in the summer. I'm dumb, but I'm no masochist.



It's Medoc. All you really need to train is your liver.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> It's Medoc. All you really need to train is your liver.



We all know that's always in peak performance shape year-round.


----------



## rteetz

I’d like to run “The Marathon” too in Athens. Anything in Europe would be fun since that would for sure be a bucket list type thing for me.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying in the theoretical world of questions today. What is a bucket list type trip you would like to take? Catch here is the trip has to involve some sort of physical activity. That could be hiking, running, golfing, skiing, ect.



I have a lot but I'll go top 3:

Cycle Provance, France and then see how fast I can get up Alpe d'Huez.
Run the Rome marathon
Bike, run, and Kayak the fjords of western Norway.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying in the theoretical world of questions today. What is a bucket list type trip you would like to take? Catch here is the trip has to involve some sort of physical activity. That could be hiking, running, golfing, skiing, ect.
> 
> ATTQOTD: This may seem like a halfway type of goal thing, but I would like to hike to base camp 1 of Mt. Everest. Being from a place with zero mountains I think it would be foolish to attempt a summit. Now if I win the lotto and own a mountain home to train, then summit it is.


This is the only trip that I have ever considered that was based around physical activity, and I am too old for it now. If you really want to do it, do it soon. I have climbed Mt McKinley, but will always regret not doing Everest.

I have thought about running Comrades or Pike's Peak - may do either some day. But the reality - other than WDW, my vacations are not geared around these types of things.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying in the theoretical world of questions today. What is a bucket list type trip you would like to take? Catch here is the trip has to involve some sort of physical activity. That could be hiking, running, golfing, skiing, ect.



Trip to England/UK/London involving running the London Marathon. Family friends and my family are planning a trip to England in 2020. I doubt I'll do the London Marathon, but we are looking at races. So that is a nice consolation prize.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Waiting2goback said:


> I need an opinion.  It may be pretty obvious but I figured I would ask anyway.
> 
> So, I have an appointment with my ankle surgeon on 1/3/19 for my right ankle.  But, I was doing more research and found some doctors that specialize in this surgery that are at Mass General (widely considered one of the best hospitals in the world).  Do I go with the doctor who did my first ankle, that may or may not have done a decent job (hard to know considering it has hurt since, but I have been able to run on it) or try one of these new doctors?
> 
> One of the guys is the team doctor for the US Ski team and Boston College sports.  One guy did his under grad at Yale and med school at Harvard, so he might be smart.
> 
> And what if they can't get me in for a while.  Do I wait for them or take my guy because he will be quicker?
> 
> I am leaning toward the Mass General guys.  But my ankles hurt, I am currently done running for a while, and I want to get the ball rolling soon.



I would give the people who specialize this a call and take the first available appointment. The idea that an ankle that you have already have surgery on still being an issue would make me leery to go back to the surgeon.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I want to visit all of the Hawaiian islands. I will run a half marathon or marathon on all of them, but I also want to hike the Stairway to Heaven. It's technically not legal, but the views look breathtaking!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Currently, I just want to travel away from my office...over the course of the next 4 weeks, I only have 6 days of the early wake-up call and commute and having to sit here with annoying people before leaving for marathon weekend, not that I'm counting. 

Seriously though, I don't think I could narrow it down.  I've never been to California, so I'd love to bike through Napa/Sonoma or hike to the Hollywood sign.  I want to go back to France and explore more outside of Paris.  I would also like to go back to China and do the Great Wall as I was only in and around Shanghai.  There's just so much to do and see out there!


----------



## jmasgat

I want to go somewhere that I can see the Northern Lights, and also someplace that I can see the sky without light pollution.  As luck would have it, Delta has FF fares to Iceland for 28,000 miles ad I am about to tell my DH "I'm going to Iceland.  Watch the dog for me." (And I could squeeze in a HM while I'm there)


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying in the theoretical world of questions today. What is a bucket list type trip you would like to take? Catch here is the trip has to involve some sort of physical activity. That could be hiking, running, golfing, skiing, etc.


ATTQOTD: Probably a golf trip somewhere. If we are truly talking theoretical, I would love to play Augusta National in the early Spring. More realistic (like I would actually be able to get on the course) would be the Plantation Course at Kapalua or Pebble Beach.


----------



## michigandergirl

Professor_Cookie said:


> Funny. So many Michiganders here in Park City.



We have some decent large hill/small mountain resorts here in the Mitten, but I have been skiing them since I was a teen and I just have to get out west someday! My two sons have been snowboarding for a few years now and my daughter has been skiing for a couple of winters, so maybe we are closer now to taking that trip, just need to convince DH - he doesn't do winter - maybe we can set him up at the bar.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis_Yoda said:


> My husband wants to do the National Geographic Everest Tour. We’re making plans for him to do it in 2021/2022 most likely. It is the hike to the first base camp. I won’t allow him to go higher than that.



And to the google machine I go!



Keels said:


> Yeah, I know. But if I'm gonna do a 70.3, it's gonna be 2019 or never so I have to leave my schedule kinda clear for that.
> 
> Womp.
> 
> Also, I don't want to train for a marathon in Louisiana in the summer. I'm dumb, but I'm no masochist.



But the weather is so nice with that 100% RH and below sea level, its just perfect for marathon training lollolololol!



BuckeyeBama said:


> This is the only trip that I have ever considered that was based around physical activity, and I am too old for it now. If you really want to do it, do it soon. I have climbed Mt McKinley, but will always regret not doing Everest.



Without much research I can find a few things getting in my way of making this happen. 
1. Money - No idea what this cost actually is, but just getting over the pond cant be cheap.
2. DW would not be on board with attending as the whole outside thing, isnt her thing.
3. Vacation time... I would have to see if work would even allow me to take that much time off without firing me lol. From what I have seen its like a 12 days of hiking to and from base camp plus international travel I would need nearly 3 weeks at a minimum. So this also goes back to the money thing, I would only get paid for two weeks vacation so add another week or two of pay to save for the trip. lol 

But man thats gotta be a great view once there and along the way with so many cool things to experience along the way.




jmasgat said:


> I want to go somewhere that I can see the Northern Lights, and also someplace that I can see the sky without light pollution.  As luck would have it, Delta has FF fares to Iceland for 28,000 miles ad I am about to tell my DH "I'm going to Iceland.  Watch the dog for me." (And I could squeeze in a HM while I'm there)



Northern Lights would also be cool, but actually seem a little more realistic to happen than Everest. I've been to BFE Texas and the nights were amazing out there. I had no idea how many stars you could see at night way out there. It was amazing!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> And to the google machine I go
> 
> Without much research I can find a few things getting in my way of making this happen.
> 1. Money - No idea what this cost actually is, but just getting over the pond cant be cheap.
> 2. DW would not be on board with attending as the whole outside thing, isnt her thing.
> 3. Vacation time... I would have to see if work would even allow me to take that much time off without firing me lol. From what I have seen its like a 12 days of hiking to and from base camp plus international travel I would need nearly 3 weeks at a minimum. So this also goes back to the money thing, I would only get paid for two weeks vacation so add another week or two of pay to save for the trip. lol
> 
> But man thats gotta be a great view once there and along the way with so many cool things to experience along the way.
> !



It’s expensive.  It will be about a 20 day trip with flights.  

Cost would be around 11k with National Geographic between the tour, flight (there and internal), equipment, etc.  

While he does that - I’ll make my mother finally visit Europe (northern Italy/Swiss Alps)


----------



## ZellyB

LdyStormy76 said:


> ATTQOTD: Spend 6 months exploring Australia and New Zealand. Exploring includes, but is not limited to, scuba diving, hiking, and walking and traveling by train across the interior and possibly the cruise around Australia.



I'm just gonna say ditto to this!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> But the weather is so nice with that 100% RH and below sea level, its just perfect for marathon training lollolololol!



So, so appealing ... #nope


----------



## FFigawi

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have thought about running Comrades or Pike's Peak - may do either some day. But the reality - other than WDW, my vacations are not geared around these types of things.



You can easily make a vacation out of running Comrades. The Phinda game reserve is only a few hours drive north from Durban. I spent a week there after running in 2015. There aren't many better ways to recover from Comrades than a safari.

https://www.andbeyond.com/destinati...ca/kwazulu-natal/phinda-private-game-reserve/


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD......Not sure if you said one experience or many, so I'll choose "many" in no particular order

1>Golf and Pub my way through Ireland
2>Mt. Kilimanjaro (always wanted to do this after reading about it in a Michael Crichton autobiography)
3>Sail a boat across the Pacific
4>Spend 2-3 weeks in Aust/NZ to dive and snorkel
5>Bike across the USA


----------



## jennamfeo

A girl from a FB running group I am in, lost all her medals in the California fires that just happened and she just told us that runDisney is sending replacement medals to her for her races, her husband's races, and her daughter's races. This makes me so happy.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: My dream vacation currently is to do a dive certification course on the Great Barrier Reef. I did a beginner scuba course on a cruise a few years ago and loved it and would like to see the Great Barrier Reef in some of it's glory before we destroy it.


----------



## JulieODC

We’re doing my bucket list trip this summer - DCL from England to Scotland, Iceland, Norway, Sweden, and Denmark. 

Hoping to do a combo of biking, hiking, running, and kayaking on the trip.

Also, contemplating a short run in each port so I can say I’ve run in all those places!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> A girl from a FB running group I am in, lost all her medals in the California fires that just happened and she just told us that runDisney is sending replacement medals to her for her races, her husband's races, and her daughter's races. This makes me so happy.


This reminds me of a story I read here on these boards a few years ago.  A woman was around mile 12 or so of the Disneyland Half Marathon when somebody knocked her over and kept on going.  This woman was unable to finish the race that she was well on her way to doing and for whatever reason did not receive a medal.  Very, very sad.

Now the next day in the airport, she met a high school aged girl who had finished the race.  When this girl learned about what happened, she immediately took her medal off and gave it to the woman saying that she deserved that medal.  So she went home having done a wonderful thing.  

But it gets better.  When the student's mother contacted runDisney, they said they would take care of it.  A few days later, the high school held an assembly.  Unbeknownst to the girl who had given her medal to the woman who was knocked over, she was the one being honored.  She was recognized for what she had done and runDisney sent a special representative to give the girl her medal.  That girl truly earned the privilege of having Mickey Mouse present her with her finishers medal.  

Yes, runDisney isn't perfect.  But they also do a lot of good things.  And that's why so many of us keep doing this.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

michigandergirl said:


> We have some decent large hill/small mountain resorts here in the Mitten, but I have been skiing them since I was a teen and I just have to get out west someday! My two sons have been snowboarding for a few years now and my daughter has been skiing for a couple of winters, so maybe we are closer now to taking that trip, just need to convince DH - he doesn't do winter - maybe we can set him up at the bar.


We have a microdistillery in our restaurant. We are the only one in the US where you can actually distill your own gin.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  Bucket list trip would be to attend a Winter Olympics! (Does watching sporting events count?)


----------



## flav

michigandergirl said:


> It's not to early to talk about 2019 races!! Which marathon are you doing?


Montreal RnR on September 22nd, also called Montreal Oasis Marathon. 

I am trying to be frugal with my 2019 races given that the Dopey 2020 trip is increasing in size and style.


----------



## FFigawi

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD: My dream vacation currently is to do a dive certification course on the Great Barrier Reef. I did a beginner scuba course on a cruise a few years ago and loved it and would like to see the Great Barrier Reef in some of it's glory before we destroy it.



The Great Barrier Reef is beautiful, but for truly spectacular diving, I'd go to the Maldives, Indonesia (Komodo or Raja Ampat), or PNG instead.


----------



## Jules76126

The London marathon as I love the city of London and this would be a bucket list item


----------



## Waiting2goback

LdyStormy76 said:


> I would give the people who specialize this a call and take the first available appointment. The idea that an ankle that you have already have surgery on still being an issue would make me leery to go back to the surgeon.



That's what I ended up doing and they were able to fit me in on 1/2/19 so I won't even have to wait now.  If nothing else I can see what this new guy is like and compare.  Maybe he will explain stuff to me more than my other guy, because he didn't tell me anything.  Thanks for the opinion.


----------



## Nole95

My wife is Greek, so running the classic marathon route from Marathon to Athens is high on our running bucket list.  Maybe one day.  The Paris Marathon is probably a close second.


----------



## TheHamm

I've been told xmas vacation is for family, and mostly I agree.  But Fort Wilderness has a 5K on Dec 24!  How do I convince DH that it is totally fine and not going to impact our plans?  We have to check out of POFQ in the am, are homeless until check in at the Poly, and have FP at epcot at 10 & 1 with lunch in between.  I could reasonably finish the run by 8:15, but is it possible to cab back to POFQ from next to Mickey's BYBBQ relatively quick?  I am unfamiliar with both resorts.
Can I frame it as my attempt to scout out if we can make it back for the golf cart parade at 3:30?


----------



## LSUlakes

This weekend we have the following folks with races:

15 - @camaker  - Seashore Nature Trail 50k (Finish / N/A)
15 - @BikeFan  - Surfin Santa 5 Miler (NG / N/A)

Best of luck this weekend folks! Hope yall have a great race and look forward to hearing how it went for yall.


----------



## TheHamm

Also, should you be there on 12/31 (sadly not me), The poly has ' the pineapple dash' at 8:30.

But here is the dilema, I have 'permission' to bail the day of MVMCP because we do not have morning plans.  Does anyone recommend the Regatta Run at Yacht & Beach over the Derby Dash at Saratoga?  They seem to be at the same time.  I will be at PO so neither seem conveniently located.


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday QOTD: What traditions do you have when you make a trip to WDW that aren't really "mainstream"? 

ATTQOTD: Two things we do every trip that are known about but maybe not the most popular thing. I drink the Beverly at Club Cool and we get DD a pearl at the Pick a Pearl thing in Japan. Long term plans for the pearl for DD. Currently they are all sitting in their respective Ziplock bag they put them in.


Back Update: Thought I was good to go, we that is until I tried to run last night. Like 0.1 miles in I could feel it and just shut it down


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 15 - @camaker  - Seashore Nature Trail 50k (Finish / N/A)
> 15 - @BikeFan  - Surfin Santa 5 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck this weekend folks! Hope yall have a great race and look forward to hearing how it went for yall.



Thanks!  Not looking forward to this one quite as much as I was earlier. It’s supposed to rain steadily throughout the race at this point. At least it won’t be too cold. The temps are supposed to be in the mid- to upper 50s.  Just not the conditions I would prefer for trying a new distance.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attqotd:  I think it depends on the trip - we do enjoy trying out new bottles of wine at our table service meals even if we have a race the next day.  I usually wait to buy certain Lego sets there so I can get points and I love doing my foot and face masks back in the room after the day!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: this is a tough one for me because we take day trips all the time (like tomorrow lol) so there’s not one thing we definitely do each time. For MK, we usually eat on the second floor of CHH because my sister can eat there and the kids get their chicken nuggets. Epcot we always have to ride SSE before leaving. Nothing really in HS is a must do tradition. AK we eat at Satuli Canteen and the kids add to their wilderness explorer books.


----------



## PCFriar80

TheHamm said:


> Also, should you be there on 12/31 (sadly not me), The poly has ' the pineapple dash' at 8:30.
> 
> But here is the dilema, I have 'permission' to bail the day of MVMCP because we do not have morning plans.  Does anyone recommend the Regatta Run at Yacht & Beach over the Derby Dash at Saratoga?  They seem to be at the same time.  I will be at PO so neither seem conveniently located.


I've only done the Regatta Run so can't really compare it to the Derby Dash but can share my experience!  It's very well organized with the start at the Bayside Marina which is just outside the YC adjacent to the Friendship boat launch.  The run takes you towards the S/D bridge where you veer off to walkway that runs down the canal to HS.  You run the walkway to just past the overpass and do a u-turn back towards the BW.  You run the complete Boardwalk and then head over the bridge back down to the BC/YC, under the SAB slide and back to the Bayside Marina.  Swag and refreshment for us included; bottled water, bananas, Kind nut bars, small tote bag with ear buds, YC pin and YC sun glasses!  It was a fun time!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTFFQOTD: I have only been to WDW once and I can't remember if there was anything that we did that wasn't considered mainstream. But we have one tradition that we do at Disneyland, which is take a picture of my daughter on the Mickey benches that are between the two parks. It's been super fun watching her grow on that bench for the past 5 years.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: 
We always get a pic of the kids with the FEA sign in the background, and  a pic with the stained glass window at BOG.  We could not get a BOG last trip, and afterwards the kids complained about the lack of photo!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> What traditions do you have when you make a trip to WDW that aren't really "mainstream"?


See Country Bears!!

Also have to get caramel/candy apples.


----------



## Capang

TheHamm said:


> Also, should you be there on 12/31 (sadly not me), The poly has ' the pineapple dash' at 8:30.
> 
> But here is the dilema, I have 'permission' to bail the day of MVMCP because we do not have morning plans.  Does anyone recommend the Regatta Run at Yacht & Beach over the Derby Dash at Saratoga?  They seem to be at the same time.  I will be at PO so neither seem conveniently located.


I've never done it, it looks super fun. Hoping it is going on the week if the 2nd. As for getting from FW to anywhere we found Lyft worked well and we always had a ride within 5 minutes. YMMV depending on crowds and demand.

*ATTQOTD: *We are still relative newbies to WDW all things considered (one two hour trip as a kid to MK, several trips in the last 5 years). That said we have no real traditions yet. We seem to always ride Splash first at MK although that is a pretty mainstream ride.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> See Country Bears!!
> 
> Also have to get caramel/candy apples.


I asked my daughter last night what she wants to do while we are there in January. Her response was to FINALLY see Country Bears. She was mad I went and saw it without her last trip.


----------



## PrincessV

ATFFQOTD: My son always has to shop the store in Japan and buy Hi-Chew candy. Never mind that we can get the stuff locally - it still needs to happen if we go to EP!


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I asked my daughter last night what she wants to do while we are there in January. Her response was to FINALLY see Country Bears. She was mad I went and saw it without her last trip.


Nobody should be deprived of Country Bears


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Nobody should be deprived of Country Bears


Everyone should.

Too bad you never saw the holiday version.  That I could tolerate.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: 
I don’t know that it’s not mainstream, but I buy the ‘Year’ magnet each year I go. The first time I went to Disney, I went with a friend’s family back in high school. Her parents bought me several magnets for places we had eaten or visited plus the Year magnet. I went the next year with my own family, and didn’t go again, until the year they had the free ticket on your birthday promotion. I eventually started running and then MW 2015 was my first runDisney race (thankfully they did Goofy gives back, or I may have never joined the rD crowd). I have been every year since. The first few I got had the entire Fab 5 on them, and I’m a little sad that the last few have just had Mickey...


----------



## TheHamm

Capang said:


> I've never done it, it looks super fun. Hoping it is going on the week if the 2nd. As for getting from FW to anywhere we found Lyft worked well and we always had a ride within 5 minutes. YMMV depending on crowds and demand.


Regarding Fort Wilderness & Lyft, if coming from the area near the BBQ (near the dock?) would I have to take a bus to get to a Lyft?  
I am not sure that taking a boat to MK or a hotel and then getting a Lyft is a better option given the probability of traffic on Dec 24.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Everyone should.
> 
> Too bad you never saw the holiday version.  That I could tolerate.


You people are no fun.

Tokyo still does the holiday version.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What traditions do you have when you make a trip to WDW that aren't really "mainstream"?



We make a point of doing a dinner at a restaurant at a different resort than where we're staying.  The past few trips, this has been Boma - this year, we're doing Whispering Canyon instead because we haven't been to the WL in several trips.


----------



## huskies90

TheHamm said:


> Does anyone recommend the Regatta Run at Yacht & Beach over the Derby Dash at Saratoga?  They seem to be at the same time.  I will be at PO so neither seem conveniently located.





PCFriar80 said:


> I've only done the Regatta Run so can't really compare it to the Derby Dash but can share my experience!  It's very well organized with the start at the Bayside Marina which is just outside the YC adjacent to the Friendship boat launch.  The run takes you towards the S/D bridge where you veer off to walkway that runs down the canal to HS.  You run the walkway to just past the overpass and do a u-turn back towards the BW.  You run the complete Boardwalk and then head over the bridge back down to the BC/YC, under the SAB slide and back to the Bayside Marina.  Swag and refreshment for us included; bottled water, bananas, Kind nut bars, small tote bag with ear buds, YC pin and YC sun glasses!  It was a fun time!


I did the Derby Dash in October. It is one lap around the published running path at Saratoga Springs. It was fun.  I did a summary on the Disney Resort Run FAQ. Here is the link: https://www.disboards.com/posts/59870162/


----------



## Keels

Fireworks from Cali Grill the night before the first race of the weekend is my tradition. And I usually try to find Fairy Godmother earlier in the day as well.


----------



## FFigawi

TheHamm said:


> Also, should you be there on 12/31 (sadly not me), The poly has ' the pineapple dash' at 8:30.



We'll be at WDW on 12/31 and 1/1. Not sure we'll be running in the mornings, but it's nice to know what's possible.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What traditions do you have when you make a trip to WDW that aren't really "mainstream"?



My friends and I always meet for ice cream at Beaches & Cream on Saturday afternoon during marathon weekend. We find it to be a great way to reconnect and catch up with each other since we don't see each other much or any during the year.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What traditions do you have when you make a trip to WDW that aren't really "mainstream"?


ATTQOTD: I don't really have traditions that are not mainstream. We always try to do something new on each trip. When we go with the kids, I get a picture of them in front of Spaceship Earth which I keep in an album. January will be their 15th trip. They were 5 and 8 on their first trip and are 19 and 22 now. It is cool to look back and see how they have grown up at Disney.


----------



## Capang

TheHamm said:


> Regarding Fort Wilderness & Lyft, if coming from the area near the BBQ (near the dock?) would I have to take a bus to get to a Lyft?
> I am not sure that taking a boat to MK or a hotel and then getting a Lyft is a better option given the probability of traffic on Dec 24.


Take the internal bus to the front


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I have a specific cart in each park where I get my popcorn, and I have to get it from those places every trip. We also have a specific spot on the Boardwalk where we take a selfie. 



LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 15 - @camaker  - Seashore Nature Trail 50k (Finish / N/A)
> 15 - @BikeFan  - Surfin Santa 5 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck this weekend folks! Hope yall have a great race and look forward to hearing how it went for yall.



Woohoo both Virginia Beach races! I’m more concerned about the amount of rain we’re going to get tonight and how the trails will be for the 50K than the actual rain during the event. They are saying it should be light throughout the race; hopefully the tree cover will keep everyone from getting too soaked! I did 18 out there last week in rain and snow and stayed relatively dry. At least it will be warm tomorrow!


----------



## garneska

@TheHamm might have been answered but you will need to take a bus back to the front of ft Wilderness to get a cab or lyft. The Minnie vans might come back that way but I have not had luck with Minnie vans the two times I tried so I don’t recommend them.  I stay at the fort a lot, though I have not done the 5ks.  They are fun but sounds like you have a lot going on.  I might skip the run in favor of the golf cart parade.


----------



## girliea

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What traditions do you have when you make a trip to WDW that aren't really "mainstream"?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Two things we do every trip that are known about but maybe not the most popular thing. I drink the Beverly at Club Cool and we get DD a pearl at the Pick a Pearl thing in Japan. Long term plans for the pearl for DD. Currently they are all sitting in their respective Ziplock bag they put them in.
> 
> 
> Back Update: Thought I was good to go, we that is until I tried to run last night. Like 0.1 miles in I could feel it and just shut it down



@LSUlakes Did you forget getting cinnamon roll at Gaston's?

We've gotten pretty good at winging dining for a few of our days. It's kind of fun and adventurous!


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What traditions do you have when you make a trip to WDW that aren't really "mainstream"?



I have to ride the monorail through EPCOT.  Usually the first time (during a trip) that we go to EPCOT, I'll take transportation to MK first just so I can ride the monorail over to EPCOT.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: We always make time to see the Chinese acrobats.


----------



## LSUlakes

girliea said:


> @LSUlakes Did you forget getting cinnamon roll at Gaston's?



Of course not! I just a lot of people do get those so it was a little more popular. I think I need to have a cinnamon roll at each park and do a review. I was eyeing the huge one at animal kingdom yesterday while doing some research lol.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

ATTQOTD: trying to make reservations for the chef’s table at V&A and failing. Actually got them this year, but had a surprise baby instead.


----------



## garneska

@camaker good luck on the 50k.  Bummer that the weather is going to suck.  I have the same fear for my race in feb.  I considered going to the trail today to run in the elements cold, wind rain, but the trail gets sloppy and I just could not convince myself.  Did Treadmill instead, will just have to do my long run on Sunday on the trails, they will still be sloppy with big puddles.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: I always buy a Christmas ornament when I am there. This started on my first trip when I was three (my mom bought that one lol) so I have quite the collection now. My husband always says I could have one tree just Disney themed.


----------



## TheHamm

garneska said:


> @TheHamm might have been answered but you will need to take a bus back to the front of ft Wilderness to get a cab or lyft. The Minnie vans might come back that way but I have not had luck with Minnie vans the two times I tried so I don’t recommend them.  I stay at the fort a lot, though I have not done the 5ks.  They are fun but sounds like you have a lot going on.  *I might skip the run in favor of the golf cart parade.*



This seems to be the most probable outcome.  I think I will do one of the Thursday runs next week, making for 3 short runs that week and accept that I will have zero runs the week of Christmas.  My kids are not interested in me running, they will be interested in the golf cart parade (from a comfy stroller seat!) or just hanging out with Santa at the resort.  I keep reminding myself that soon enough they will not want to hang out with me and there will be plenty of time to run.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying in the theoretical world of questions today. What is a bucket list type trip you would like to take? Catch here is the trip has to involve some sort of physical activity. That could be hiking, running, golfing, skiing, ect.



You get a special medal for completing all the world marathon majors, so that's on my list! (Very pie in the sky, but you never know.) Other than that, I'd love to run the Rome Marathon. 



LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD*: What traditions do you have when you make a trip to WDW that aren't really "mainstream"?



I'm not sure this is far outside the mainstream, but maybe it is. There aren't that many people (comparatively) who do the same now that I think about it... We schedule Magic Kingdom for our last night and be sure to catch the Kiss Goodnight. It gets DW every time.


----------



## Princess KP

Jules76126 said:


> ATTQOTD: I always buy a Christmas ornament when I am there.


Me too!


----------



## Smilelea

ATTQOTD: Our traditions revolve around food. We always eat lunch at Beaches & Cream on our departure day. DH purposely grabs the later flight home so that we can make this happen. DH & I share an appetizer but then get our own ice creams. The boys get a kids meal and then their kids ice cream.

 My own personal tradition is the cinnamon roll from Gaston's. This always has to be my breakfast on our MK day. We all tried it the first time and the rest of the family couldn't finish theirs. So now they all help me eat mine .


----------



## tigger536

Keels said:


> ATTQOTD: Medoc Marathon.



This is on my bucket list also!


----------



## Capang

Jules76126 said:


> ATTQOTD: I always buy a Christmas ornament when I am there. This started on my first trip when I was three (my mom bought that one lol) so I have quite the collection now. My husband always says I could have one tree just Disney themed.





Princess KP said:


> Me too!


Me three! I forgot about our ornaments. We keep them out year round on our mantle.


----------



## BikeFan

camaker said:


> Thanks!  Not looking forward to this one quite as much as I was earlier. It’s supposed to rain steadily throughout the race at this point. At least it won’t be too cold. The temps are supposed to be in the mid- to upper 50s.  Just not the conditions I would prefer for trying a new distance.



Good luck on your 50K!  I've run in the rain (and hail and snow and whatever else) enough to know the thought of running in the rain is usually worse than the actual running in the rain itself.  Even the nor'easter at Boston this year was bearable as long as I kept moving.  Just use liberal amounts of Body Glide/Vaseline, and bring extra socks in case you want to give your feet a break from the wet.  You'll do fine!


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:   WDW traditions...buy a Christmas ornament is one.   Another is that MK is always our last park and we stop at The Confectionary on our way out to buy rice crispie treats, ear hat brownies and other treats.


----------



## McNs

Our tradition is the first park on any visit is MK or DL, and first ride is teacups. I know it’s a bit of a waste if an early morning but it’s the ride of always associated with Disney, and it’s like our “we’re here” moment.


----------



## Kerry1957

A recently ended tradition for our family was to fly down to the parks for Thanksgiving weekend. Eight straight years of enjoying our Thanksgiving Day dinner in Germany.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Kerry1957 said:


> A recently ended tradition for our family was to fly down to the parks for Thanksgiving weekend. Eight straight years of enjoying our Thanksgiving Day dinner in Germany.


That is a good choice. I love that buffet.


----------



## camaker

*Seashore Nature Trail 50k Race Report*

One of my goals for 2018 was to dip my toe into the waters of ultramarathon running. I was originally supposed to run the Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m back in March, but a shin injury prevented that. In looking for a replacement, I found this race. It seemed to tick off all the right boxes for a 1st ultra:  relatively flat, not too far away (3.5 hour drive), scenic on the coast, not too soon after or before races on the schedule, and small field (<300 runners). So I decided to go for it.

My plan was to bridge my Chicago Marathon training over to this race and not push too far beyond that. After coming through Chicago healthy, that all went well. I even found a nice hotel on the beach in Virginia Beach that was only 5-10 minutes from the race site (thanks @apdebord).

It was forecast to rain throughout the race, but we caught a break and the couple of hours leading up to the start were relatively dry. I think that made a huge difference for me. I don’t mind running in the rain all that much, but having to stand around in it waiting to start is not at all fun.

The first 1.5 miles of the race were on the park entry road and were the only paved portion of the course. After that the course became a double out and back on trails. There were two aid stations on course that were passed 4 times each with no more than 5 miles between any visit. About mile 3, after transitioning from a sandy stretch of trail to dirt with leaf cover, it started to rain lightly. Fortunately then tree cover kept most of that off of us, but about mile 5 there was a period of heavier soaking rain that was much less pleasant!  After that passed a few miles later, the weather settled into a light rain and mist cycle for the remainder.

The course itself was slightly rooty, but man was it muddy with the accumulated rain of the previous weekend along with the current weather system (it had rained hard Friday night). There was a lot of weaving around mud puddles, sometimes having to go off the trail entirely, along with having to be vigilant for the roots.

I seriously underestimated the additional energy it was taking not just to run trails, but to run muddy, soggy trails. As a result, the easy pace I set myself was far from easy enough and I was feeling the effects by the end of the first out and back. There was a bag drop at the halfway turnaround, so I was able swap out for a dry shirt and socks. It was amazing the boost the dry clothes gave!  It was also amazing  how quickly that boost wore off!  Feeling the effects of the exertion now, I was worried about being able to complete the back half and dropped into an impromptu run/walk strategy that quickly became more of a walk/run strategy.

I was not alone in adopting this strategy and was surprised at how much time I spent totally alone on the back half. Also, I know it’s an ultra thing, but it was still odd seeing water, Tailwind, Pepsi and Mountain Dew side by side at the aid stations. I will say that Pepsi really did give me a needed shot of energy and general boost late in the race, along with the bananas. I know bananas aren’t everyone’s jam, but I maintain “ain’t no banana like a race banana”!

I didn’t really have an official time goal for this race other than “finish”, or as my wife and mother put it “don’t die”. Really, they were seriously worried. As I came down to the last few miles, I saw I had a chance to finish under 6:30, so I put the pedal to the floor. Now, keep in mind, this wasn’t just like flooring it in a Prius, this was like flooring it in a Prius with two misfiring cylinders.  I crossed the finish line in 6:23:52, unofficially. Officially making myself an ultramarathoner!!!

Once again, thanks for reading all the way through a long winded race report!  If you skipped to the end:

TL;DR:  1st 50k finished in 6:23:52. I’m an ultramarathoner!!


----------



## Disney at Heart

@camaker Congrats. You are an ultramarathoner, and that describes very few people. You wear it well!


----------



## garneska

@camaker, congratulations, I was thinking about you today while I was hiking the hard portion of my 50k that is in feb.  it rained on us some.  I am actually quite glad to hear things went well.  After the 5 mile hike through the technical section of the trail, I am freaking out some. There was not much of that section I will run.  I am afraid those 5 miles will take me 2 hours.  I have a 10 hour time limit.  I will go up one more time to hike some of the easy section.  I am hoping it will be easy making it a confidence booster.  I have hiked 11 miles of the 50k and it is all the hard parts.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> TL;DR: 1st 50k finished in 6:23:52. I’m an ultramarathoner!!



Congrats!

Finish, don't die, listening to mother, race banana, flooring it in a Prius, +1 each, so I think +5.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

camaker said:


> *Seashore Nature Trail 50k Race Report*
> 
> One of my goals for 2018 was to dip my toe into the waters of ultramarathon running. I was originally supposed to run the Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m back in March, but a shin injury prevented that. In looking for a replacement, I found this race. It seemed to tick off all the right boxes for a 1st ultra:  relatively flat, not too far away (3.5 hour drive), scenic on the coast, not too soon after or before races on the schedule, and small field (<300 runners). So I decided to go for it.
> 
> My plan was to bridge my Chicago Marathon training over to this race and not push too far beyond that. After coming through Chicago healthy, that all went well. I even found a nice hotel on the beach in Virginia Beach that was only 5-10 minutes from the race site (thanks @apdebord).
> 
> It was forecast to rain throughout the race, but we caught a break and the couple of hours leading up to the start were relatively dry. I think that made a huge difference for me. I don’t mind running in the rain all that much, but having to stand around in it waiting to start is not at all fun.
> 
> The first 1.5 miles of the race were on the park entry road and were the only paved portion of the course. After that the course became a double out and back on trails. There were two aid stations on course that were passed 4 times each with no more than 5 miles between any visit. About mile 3, after transitioning from a sandy stretch of trail to dirt with leaf cover, it started to rain lightly. Fortunately then tree cover kept most of that off of us, but about mile 5 there was a period of heavier soaking rain that was much less pleasant!  After that passed a few miles later, the weather settled into a light rain and mist cycle for the remainder.
> 
> The course itself was slightly rooty, but man was it muddy with the accumulated rain of the previous weekend along with the current weather system (it had rained hard Friday night). There was a lot of weaving around mud puddles, sometimes having to go off the trail entirely, along with having to be vigilant for the roots.
> 
> I seriously underestimated the additional energy it was taking not just to run trails, but to run muddy, soggy trails. As a result, the easy pace I set myself was far from easy enough and I was feeling the effects by the end of the first out and back. There was a bag drop at the halfway turnaround, so I was able swap out for a dry shirt and socks. It was amazing the boost the dry clothes gave!  It was also amazing  how quickly that boost wore off!  Feeling the effects of the exertion now, I was worried about being able to complete the back half and dropped into an impromptu run/walk strategy that quickly became more of a walk/run strategy.
> 
> I was not alone in adopting this strategy and was surprised at how much time I spent totally alone on the back half. Also, I know it’s an ultra thing, but it was still odd seeing water, Tailwind, Pepsi and Mountain Dew side by side at the aid stations. I will say that Pepsi really did give me a needed shot of energy and general boost late in the race, along with the bananas. I know bananas aren’t everyone’s jam, but I maintain “ain’t no banana like a race banana”!
> 
> I didn’t really have an official time goal for this race other than “finish”, or as my wife and mother put it “don’t die”. Really, they were seriously worried. As I came down to the last few miles, I saw I had a chance to finish under 6:30, so I put the pedal to the floor. Now, keep in mind, this wasn’t just like flooring it in a Prius, this was like flooring it in a Prius with two misfiring cylinders.  I crossed the finish line in 6:23:52, unofficially. Officially making myself an ultramarathoner!!!
> 
> Once again, thanks for reading all the way through a long winded race report!  If you skipped to the end:
> 
> TL;DR:  1st 50k finished in 6:23:52. I’m an ultramarathoner!!
> 
> View attachment 370085


Excelsior!


----------



## sourire

Congrats @camaker!

(The whole flooring it in a Prius comment always makes me laugh. DH’s cousin nicknamed our silver Prius, The Roller-skate, affectionately and with love, of course.)


----------



## apdebord

@camaker congrats again on finishing! The conditions were tough with all that mud and rain!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Congrats @camaker


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats @camaker . Great race report!


----------



## michigandergirl

camaker said:


> but I maintain “ain’t no banana like a race banana”!



Congrats!!!


----------



## jennamfeo

McNs said:


> Our tradition is the first park on any visit is MK or DL, and first ride is teacups. I know it’s a bit of a waste if an early morning but it’s the ride of always associated with Disney, and it’s like our “we’re here” moment.


I like to ride the tea cups pretty close to the beginning because there usually isn’t a line. But I also like to make them my last ride if I can so I can end my night with a cuppa tea!


----------



## jennamfeo

camaker said:


> *Seashore Nature Trail 50k Race Report*
> 
> One of my goals for 2018 was to dip my toe into the waters of ultramarathon running. I was originally supposed to run the Badwater Cape Fear 50k/50m back in March, but a shin injury prevented that. In looking for a replacement, I found this race. It seemed to tick off all the right boxes for a 1st ultra:  relatively flat, not too far away (3.5 hour drive), scenic on the coast, not too soon after or before races on the schedule, and small field (<300 runners). So I decided to go for it.
> 
> My plan was to bridge my Chicago Marathon training over to this race and not push too far beyond that. After coming through Chicago healthy, that all went well. I even found a nice hotel on the beach in Virginia Beach that was only 5-10 minutes from the race site (thanks @apdebord).
> 
> It was forecast to rain throughout the race, but we caught a break and the couple of hours leading up to the start were relatively dry. I think that made a huge difference for me. I don’t mind running in the rain all that much, but having to stand around in it waiting to start is not at all fun.
> 
> The first 1.5 miles of the race were on the park entry road and were the only paved portion of the course. After that the course became a double out and back on trails. There were two aid stations on course that were passed 4 times each with no more than 5 miles between any visit. About mile 3, after transitioning from a sandy stretch of trail to dirt with leaf cover, it started to rain lightly. Fortunately then tree cover kept most of that off of us, but about mile 5 there was a period of heavier soaking rain that was much less pleasant!  After that passed a few miles later, the weather settled into a light rain and mist cycle for the remainder.
> 
> The course itself was slightly rooty, but man was it muddy with the accumulated rain of the previous weekend along with the current weather system (it had rained hard Friday night). There was a lot of weaving around mud puddles, sometimes having to go off the trail entirely, along with having to be vigilant for the roots.
> 
> I seriously underestimated the additional energy it was taking not just to run trails, but to run muddy, soggy trails. As a result, the easy pace I set myself was far from easy enough and I was feeling the effects by the end of the first out and back. There was a bag drop at the halfway turnaround, so I was able swap out for a dry shirt and socks. It was amazing the boost the dry clothes gave!  It was also amazing  how quickly that boost wore off!  Feeling the effects of the exertion now, I was worried about being able to complete the back half and dropped into an impromptu run/walk strategy that quickly became more of a walk/run strategy.
> 
> I was not alone in adopting this strategy and was surprised at how much time I spent totally alone on the back half. Also, I know it’s an ultra thing, but it was still odd seeing water, Tailwind, Pepsi and Mountain Dew side by side at the aid stations. I will say that Pepsi really did give me a needed shot of energy and general boost late in the race, along with the bananas. I know bananas aren’t everyone’s jam, but I maintain “ain’t no banana like a race banana”!
> 
> I didn’t really have an official time goal for this race other than “finish”, or as my wife and mother put it “don’t die”. Really, they were seriously worried. As I came down to the last few miles, I saw I had a chance to finish under 6:30, so I put the pedal to the floor. Now, keep in mind, this wasn’t just like flooring it in a Prius, this was like flooring it in a Prius with two misfiring cylinders.  I crossed the finish line in 6:23:52, unofficially. Officially making myself an ultramarathoner!!!
> 
> Once again, thanks for reading all the way through a long winded race report!  If you skipped to the end:
> 
> TL;DR:  1st 50k finished in 6:23:52. I’m an ultramarathoner!!
> 
> View attachment 370085


GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## mankle30

Wow! Congrats on the ultra @camaker


----------



## Jules76126

Congrats @camaker!


----------



## BikeFan

Congratulations to @camaker for joining the ultramarathoner ranks!  Great accomplishment!

*Surfin' Santa 5 Miler race report:*

I've been wanting to do this race since I first learned about it a few years back, because 1) running in a Santa suit(!!) and 2) running through the holiday lights display along the boardwalk in Virginia Beach!!  What's not to love?  It's just never worked out with my schedule until now.  The organizers give you two options on sign-up, a race shirt or a Santa suit.  Of course I went with the Santa suit, since I was strictly doing this for fun.  The race doesn't start until 4:30 PM, but we live 180 miles away, so my wife, youngest daughter, and I left around 9 AM in case of traffic.  On the way there, we stopped in Williamsburg to have lunch with my niece and her family, who had just graduated that morning from the College of William and Mary.  After lunch with my in-laws, we got to the race start around 3:00.  I got my Santa suit and took a few pictures while we were checking out the small expo.  Luckily, the race starts and finishes at the Virginia Beach Convention Center, so we were able to avoid the same rain that was soaking @camaker at his race just a few miles away earlier that day.  Here I am posing with my wife at one of the expo photo stops:


Since the pants were a little loose and it was a bit warm (~60 at the start), I eventually just ran with the hat, jacket, and belt.  As more of the runners arrived, we saw so many great costumes - elves, angels, the Grinch, toy soldiers, and even a Christmas tree.  Everyone was excited and in a festive mood.  The race course itself was a T-shape, traveling down to the ocean shore about a mile away, then turning parallel to the boardwalk before doubling back along the boardwalk itself for the holiday light-show (hence the late afternoon start, to enjoy the lights), before doubling back again and then returning to the convention center.  We started just past 4:30, and luckily the rain had stopped.  Despite it being December, I was definitely feeling warm in my Santa jacket, and was glad to hit the first aid station, Gum Drop Lane, for some candy and water.  Unfortunately, the first cup I grabbed from a volunteer was totally empty ()!  Luckily, the next cup had some water, which I was happy to have as I headed down the boardwalk.  This was the first time I've seen the holiday light display at the boardwalk, and it did not disappoint.  I didn't bring a camera, but here's a shot from the web:


The light display was about 1.25 miles, and was such fun to run along!  Plus, a bunch of the beach-side bars were open and full of revelers, many also in holiday costumes, cheering us along.  The boardwalk ended at Gingerbread Cookie Corner, where volunteers dressed as gingerbread people passed out water and cookies.  Leaving the boardwalk, it was about 1.5 miles back to the convention center, with an indoor finish, post-race party, hot soup, and of course beer.  Re-hydrating with my medal:

We shared a table with a nice local couple, and enjoyed the band for a bit before we headed home.  Thanks for reading, and if you ever get a chance to run this event, do it!  It's a flat course along the boardwalk lights with a great crowd and good support.  I really enjoyed it and hope to do it again.   to the organizers for a fun race. 

Chip time: 38:08, 111st overall, 7th in M45-49.


----------



## apdebord

BikeFan said:


> Congratulations to @camaker for joining the ultramarathoner ranks!  Great accomplishment!
> 
> *Surfin' Santa 5 Miler race report:*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this race since I first learned about it a few years back, because 1) running in a Santa suit(!!) and 2) running through the holiday lights display along the boardwalk in Virginia Beach!!  What's not to love?  It's just never worked out with my schedule until now.  The organizers give you two options on sign-up, a race shirt or a Santa suit.  Of course I went with the Santa suit, since this was strictly doing this for fun.  The race doesn't start until 4:30 PM, but we live 180 miles away, so my wife, youngest daughter, and I left around 9 AM in case of traffic.  On the way there, we stopped in Williamsburg to have lunch with my niece and her family, who had just graduated that morning from the College of William and Mary.  After lunch with my in-laws, we got to the race start around 3:00.  I got my Santa suit and took a few pictures while we were checking out the small expo.  Luckily, the race starts and finishes at the Virginia Beach Convention Center, so we were able to avoid the same rain that was soaking @camaker at his race just a few miles away earlier that day.  Here I am posing with my wife at one of the expo photo stops:
> View attachment 370147
> 
> Since the pants were a little loose and it was a bit warm (~60 at the start), I eventually just ran with the hat, jacket, and belt.  As more of the runners arrived, we saw so many great costumes - elves, angels, the Grinch, toy soldiers, and even a Christmas tree.  Everyone was excited and in a festive mood.  The race course itself was a T-shape, traveling down to the ocean shore about a mile away, then turning parallel to the boardwalk before doubling back along the boardwalk itself for the holiday light-show (hence the late afternoon start, to enjoy the lights), before doubling back again and then returning to the convention center.  We started just past 4:30, and luckily the rain had stopped.  Despite it being December, I was definitely feeling warm in my Santa jacket, and was glad to hit the first aid station, Gum Drop Lane, for some candy and water.  Unfortunately, the first cup I grabbed from a volunteer was totally empty ()!  Luckily, the next cup had some water, which I was happy to have as I headed down the boardwalk.  This was the first time I've seen the holiday light display at the boardwalk, and it did not disappoint.  I didn't bring a camera, but here's a shot from the web:
> View attachment 370152
> 
> The light display was about 1.25 miles, and was such fun to run along!  Plus, a bunch of the beach-side bars were open and full of revelers, many also in holiday costumes, cheering us along.  The boardwalk ended at Gingerbread Cookie Corner, where volunteers dressed as gingerbread people passed out water and cookies.  Leaving the boardwalk, it was about 1.5 miles back to the convention center, with an indoor finish, post-race party, hot soup, and of course beer.  Re-hydrating with my medal:
> View attachment 370153
> We shared a table with a nice local couple, and enjoyed the band for a bit before we headed home.  Thanks for reading, and if you ever get a chance to run this event, do it!  It's a flat course along the boardwalk lights with a great crowd and good support.  I really enjoyed it and hope to do it again.   to the organizers for a fun race.
> 
> Chip time: 38:08, 111st overall, 7th in M45-49.



Congrats! It’s a fun race!


----------



## ckb_nc

Hardcore Challenge 16.2

Sixth year running the Huntersville Half marathon this year. Its a race that literally comes right by my house. The race is actually managed by the man who is gym I train it and who is my own trainer. So my excuses to not run it are pretty limited. It was my first ever half marathon 5 years ago. 

This year the 5k was moved from Saturday morning to Friday evening. Thus the challenge, running a 5k at 7pm Friday then a half marathon the next morning.

I ran the US National triathlon in Cleveland in mid-August, and my training for the half had been poor. I had a great month before, with a 10 plus run and just short 12 the day after Thanksgiving, but the reality I was not trained enough. 

Friday night 5k

The course is all in my neighborhood, on roads I run all the time. The goal was to take it easy, somewhere in the 27 min range. The weather was just perfect, mid 40s and dry. Got to the start line 15 minutes before the start, got a small warmup and then we raced. First mile was a 8:03 and all of sudden I was moving alot faster than planned. Ended up going mid 24s, for a 7:55 mile average. It was one of weird moments that I just felt great. 

Saturday morning 13.1 - Huntersville Half

Got the start line 15 mins before the start again.  It was cloudy in the low 40s. Last year it snowed during the race and year before it was 19 at the start - so this was really not bad. BTW 24 hours later we had 5 inches of snow...

No reason to get there early, and stand around in the cold. I had been up early and enjoyed not having to stress. The course is got some hill, almost all of them in second half. Usually I got fast in this race, under a sub 1:50 pace for the first 5 miles then slow down. Today was different, as during my training I had been running real consistent sub 9s in my long runs. Went out much slower and maintained a good pace. Mile 5.5 is when the hills hit, and yeah the 5k from last night made it a longer day. The hills hurt, but I finished sub 2 hours. My slowest time in 6 years but still broke 2 hours. 

Disney is 5 weeks after this race. I would say unusually for me - my mental game was the strongest part of my race. I had confidence that I could run the race, and could finish. Going under 2 hours was the goal. I hit 10 miles right at 90 minutes, and even though the last 5k had a truly nasty hill (on the road I live), I knew a sub 30 minute 5k was doable. 

I am considering the Disney half becoming my last half. As my trainer said, I have proven I can go sub 2 hr in a half. I enjoy running 5 to 7 miles, running over 8 is just not something I would do naturally.


----------



## flav

Congratulations and thank you for great race reports @camaker @BikeFan @ckb_nc


----------



## Mickey Momma

Once again caught up...yes, that is why some of you have likes on posts that are three weeks old.  

Now a question.  Who is headed to Chicago this October??


----------



## beatlecat42

Ditto to the catching up...definitely enjoyed seeing everyone's fur babies :-D

Finished Space Coast (south half), and LOVED it.  Pretty scenery, awesome course support (and for once, didn't feel alone at the end!), and wasn't *too* warm until the very end.  Super proud of myself, too -- totally consistent (within a few seconds each mile), didn't have the usual experience of having the wheels fall off at 10 miles (actually overtook folks at the end), and shaved off a few minutes from Baltimore.  And I still felt good after (so *that's* what a course with no hills feels like!).

Plus, the theming was awesome for this hardcore space nerd.  This totally cemented the desire to return and finish out the series over the next few years.  Next step is just trying to see if being a former NASA employee might get me into KSC for free (I know it's awesome, but $50+ just feels so excessive).

For recent questions:
- ideal race distances: either 5k/10k or 10k/10mile.  I do like the 10k distance, 5k is nice and easy, while 10mile is long enough to feel really accomplished, but not quite as draining as the half.
- best swag: have enjoyed the couple of towels I've gotten (Space Coast, as well as the B10 this year), some nice Under Armour pullovers (being in Baltimore has its perks), and the sweet waterproof bag and race hat from Garden Spot Village.  Otherwise, spent some time earlier today sorting through race shirts to separate the keepers from the ones that are leaving.
- online purchases: gear-wise, I don't feel the need to get much at the moment (see: race shirts above), when I need new sneakers I'll usually go online since I'm particular about my New Balances, and fuel is usually at the supermarket.
- disney traditions: when my sister and I have gone the last few times, there have been a few things...some favorite restaurants; she loves to see just how fast she can spin the teacup; we like to see how many times we can ride Tower of Terror consecutively (I believe our current record is 7 in a row); and since an epic picture from about 10 years ago (we were rushing; I told her to stop so I could take a picture of her near one of the storks that just walk around, and she gave the most amazing grump face), we try to get one of her in proximity with a stork.

Have already got quite a few races on the list for next year (woo-hoo, December promotions!), so it should be interesting.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What traditions do you have when you make a trip to WDW that aren't really "mainstream"?



I'm not sure how mainstream or not it is but I've always had a few and as I added a wife and kid we've added some more:


First and foremost is always visit Epcot.  I've had maybe 4 or 5 trips where I was only going to spend one day in a park and each time it is Epcot.
I always get the yearly picture frame and a personalized ornament.  If we stay on property I get a resort specific personalized ornament as well.
Always see the France movie and always have an espresso with me for the film.
Unless there is really no time or I'm there for a race always do a run on-property, usually the Boardwalk.
The last on-property stop of every trip is Disney Springs.


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @camaker on your 50k.   Quite an accomplishment by itself but factor in the mud/rain (leftover snow?) and you should get extra credit.

Contrats @BikeFan for the Surfin' Santa.   Always a fun event (we did it last year and hope to make it next year), thanks for sharing your pics. 

Congrats @ckb_nc on your Hardcore challenge.   Nice to have an event in your backyard.


----------



## roxymama

Slogger said:


> Congrats @camaker on your 50k.   Quite an accomplishment by itself but factor in the mud/rain (leftover snow?) and you should get extra credit.
> 
> Contrats @BikeFan for the Surfin' Santa.   Always a fun event (we did it last year and hope to make it next year), thanks for sharing your pics.
> 
> Congrats @ckb_nc on your Hardcore challenge.   Nice to have an event in your backyard.



Can I second all the congrats?  I picked a good day to catch up on the running thread a bit!  

ATTQOTD belated: RE non-mainstream things.  I really like eating croissants at WDW for breakfast or snack.  I don't know why, maybe because I did that on my honeymoon so it became a thing for me. 
We also always each get an ornament at the MK Christmas shop and send it back to the hotel.  
And no trip is complete without a night-time trip to the Tiki Room when there is no line.


----------



## PrincessV

camaker said:


> I’m an ultramarathoner!!


SO awesome - congrats!!!


----------



## Bree

Congrats @camaker!!! That sounded like a tough course!

@BikeFan that is just a whole lot of awesome running in a santa suit!

@ckb_nc how sweet to just pretty much roll out of bed to the starting line!


----------



## michigandergirl

Mickey Momma said:


> Now a question. Who is headed to Chicago this October??



Me!! I'm running on a charity team for the March of Dimes. I'm thinking about starting a training journal.


----------



## Princess KP

Mickey Momma said:


> Now a question.  Who is headed to Chicago this October??


Me...my first "real" marathon and I am so scared.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Me...my first "real" marathon and I am so scared.


You got in?! 

I wish I would've entered.


----------



## mankle30

Princess KP said:


> Me...my first "real" marathon and I am so scared.



You can do it!


----------



## roxymama

michigandergirl said:


> Me!! I'm running on a charity team for the March of Dimes. I'm thinking about starting a training journal.



PM me with your fundraising link 

So excited for you!!!!


----------



## ZellyB

michigandergirl said:


> Me!! I'm running on a charity team for the March of Dimes. I'm thinking about starting a training journal.



Woohoo!!!



roxymama said:


> PM me with your fundraising link
> 
> So excited for you!!!!



And...ditto


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> @camaker, congratulations, I was thinking about you today while I was hiking the hard portion of my 50k that is in feb.  it rained on us some.  I am actually quite glad to hear things went well.  After the 5 mile hike through the technical section of the trail, I am freaking out some. There was not much of that section I will run.  I am afraid those 5 miles will take me 2 hours.  I have a 10 hour time limit.  I will go up one more time to hike some of the easy section.  I am hoping it will be easy making it a confidence booster.  I have hiked 11 miles of the 50k and it is all the hard parts.



Thanks!  I’m sure once you get out there with race day adrenaline flowing, you’ll be fine. Especially now that you’re forewarned about what’s coming. Kudos to you for picking a challenging course, too. One of my race selection criteria was “flat as possible”.  You’ll have that much more to be proud of at the end of the day when you overcome the terrain in addition to the distance!


----------



## garneska

@camaker any tips you want to share are appreciated.  i mean i have run marathons but since you just did the 50k there might be something you did not think of that might help me .


----------



## FFigawi

garneska said:


> @camaker any tips you want to share are appreciated.  i mean i have run marathons but since you just did the 50k there might be something you did not think of that might help me .



I'm not @camaker but having done quite a few ultras, here are a few simple tips.

1. Run when you can, walk when you must. In reality, this means jog the flats, run the downhills, and walk the inclines. 
2. Get used to fueling with something other than gels/blocks/sugar. Tailwind, salted potatoes, Uncrustables, etc., are all good options for when you need solid food over sugar.
3. If the trail is likely to be muddy or sandy, invest in a pair of shoe gaiters. They work wonders at keeping the sand, rocks, and dirt out of your shoes.


----------



## garneska

thanks @FFigawi i normally eat uncrustables before i run so that will be a good option for solid food.  yeah slightly concerned about nutrition plan. I was hoping it would be 6 or 6:30 hours but i am now thinking it will be 8 or 8:30 hours and i will need to eat real food.  thanks on the shoe gaiters, i have some i hike with but will look into dirtygirl gaiters.  i am thinking muddy.  i still hope the weather is not horrible but it is way to early for that stalking.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@garneska what @FFigawi shared is right on!  To this I would add:

Start slow!  There is usually a lot of energy at the start and it is easy to get caught up in the "I feel great" and take off.  Having done a few 50k's, 50 milers and 12-hour races I will say that when I went out too fast I paid for it terribly late in the race.   
I would also add to not get discouraged if you hit a bad patch.  Have a couple motivators with you whether that is music you really like or a particular food item you normally crave.  The low patches do end and it always feels so go to move past them.  
Lastly, I have found most ultras to be in really pretty locations and the people running with you, volunteering at the aid stations and race directors to be really cool.  It is a really great atmosphere.  Take all that in and let it feed tired feet, legs and lungs!  Good luck in February!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Congrats to everyone who ran a race this past weekend.



camaker said:


> TL;DR: 1st 50k finished in 6:23:52. I’m an ultramarathoner!!


I would be thrilled to finish the WDW marathon in the neighborhood of your first ultra time.


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> @camaker any tips you want to share are appreciated.  i mean i have run marathons but since you just did the 50k there might be something you did not think of that might help me .





FFigawi said:


> I'm not @camaker but having done quite a few ultras, here are a few simple tips.
> 
> 1. Run when you can, walk when you must. In reality, this means jog the flats, run the downhills, and walk the inclines.
> 2. Get used to fueling with something other than gels/blocks/sugar. Tailwind, salted potatoes, Uncrustables, etc., are all good options for when you need solid food over sugar.
> 3. If the trail is likely to be muddy or sandy, invest in a pair of shoe gaiters. They work wonders at keeping the sand, rocks, and dirt out of your shoes.



@FFigawi has hit on most of the things that I had read about for ultras and then had to learn to incorporate under race conditions. I would also add to slow it down, too. Probably more than you’ll think you need to. Part of my late race fatigue and struggle was due to pace mismanagement, even though I thought I’d slowed things down enough initially. I would also suggest walking the inclines early in the race, not just when fatigue slows you down to the “need to” point. 

On the fueling front, I started out using my gels, but found that I felt better with bananas, orange slices and Tailwind as the race wore on. Some of the mild stomach discomfort I had seemed to be due to hunger pangs as much as anything and the solid food helped there. 

If the race offers a drop bag location, I’d also strongly recommend having dry socks, shirt, shoes and hat (if you wear one) in it, especially if there’s any question about the weather. Swapping out my shirt and socks for dry ones was a big help and I really wished I’d thrown my extra hat in there, too. Gaiters would have saved a few minutes, too, as I had to stop a couple of times to get pebbles or sticks out of my shoes. 

You can’t anticipate everything, so be as prepared as you can and ready to relax and enjoy the ride, too!  You’re going to do great!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Waiting2goback said:


> I want to go to Aulani.  I am sure I could find some kind of race down there if that was the requirement.
> 
> I need an opinion.  It may be pretty obvious but I figured I would ask anyway.
> 
> So, I have an appointment with my ankle surgeon on 1/3/19 for my right ankle.  But, I was doing more research and found some doctors that specialize in this surgery that are at Mass General (widely considered one of the best hospitals in the world).  Do I go with the doctor who did my first ankle, that may or may not have done a decent job (hard to know considering it has hurt since, but I have been able to run on it) or try one of these new doctors?
> 
> One of the guys is the team doctor for the US Ski team and Boston College sports.  One guy did his under grad at Yale and med school at Harvard, so he might be smart.
> 
> And what if they can't get me in for a while.  Do I wait for them or take my guy because he will be quicker?
> 
> I am leaning toward the Mass General guys.  But my ankles hurt, I am currently done running for a while, and I want to get the ball rolling soon.



I know this was a few days ago, but for what it is worth I would recommend going to the specialist even if it takes longer.  I know when I had to settle on surgery as the only avenue to fix my injury the first person I saw was able to set a surgery date just a few weeks later.  I was very excited to get it done and start the healing process.  Then I got a recommendation for a different surgeon who specialized in runners.  For him I had to wait two extra week just to see him and then set a surgery date.  At the time I felt this would be an eternity and simply ridiculous to even consider.  Ended up slowing everything down about 5 weeks but looking back I am glad I waited for the specialist. 

So sorry you are having to deal with this again! 




camaker said:


> *Seashore Nature Trail 50k Race Report*
> TL;DR:  1st 50k finished in 6:23:52. I’m an ultramarathoner!!
> 
> View attachment 370085



Congrats!!!  Gonna try a 50 miler now?


----------



## camaker

Baloo in MI said:


> Congrats!!!  Gonna try a 50 miler now?



After spending the last few months trying to talk me out of the 50k, that was the first question DW asked after the race was over. At this point, I wouldn’t rule it out, but I’m certainly not surfing race sites looking for one right now. Maybe once the soreness from this one has passed and only the good memories of accomplishment remain I’ll think harder on it. On the plus side, I’m significantly less sore from the ultra than I was after my last marathon, so that’s a point in its favor, right?


----------



## Mickey Momma

michigandergirl said:


> Me!! I'm running on a charity team for the March of Dimes. I'm thinking about starting a training journal.



I actually made it in through the lottery!  Was fairly shocked when I got the e-mail too.  I am also thinking about a journal, but not sure what format it will take yet.  

Also, share that fundraising link!



Princess KP said:


> Me...my first "real" marathon and I am so scared.



Me too and totally get what you are saying.  But I have to say that after running two WDW marathons and a third as a part of Dopey, someone in my local running life used the phrase “real marathon” on me when I told her I had gotten into Chicago and it rubbed me the wrong way.  26.2 miles is 26.2 miles whether we are stopping for character photos or not!


----------



## JulieODC

Wow, so many impressive race reports! Congrats to all!

Our tradition is also to buy an ornament. I also usually get a mug as well - but sadly, our cupboard is getting a little full, so not sure if this one will carry on!


----------



## Waiting2goback

Baloo in MI said:


> I know this was a few days ago, but for what it is worth I would recommend going to the specialist even if it takes longer.  I know when I had to settle on surgery as the only avenue to fix my injury the first person I saw was able to set a surgery date just a few weeks later.  I was very excited to get it done and start the healing process.  Then I got a recommendation for a different surgeon who specialized in runners.  For him I had to wait two extra week just to see him and then set a surgery date.  At the time I felt this would be an eternity and simply ridiculous to even consider.  Ended up slowing everything down about 5 weeks but looking back I am glad I waited for the specialist.
> 
> So sorry you are having to deal with this again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!  Gonna try a 50 miler now?



My first guy was a specialist, he even used to be a runner.  I have the appt with the guy from Mass General.  I'll go see what he has to say.  At least I have something to compare him to now.  He is on 1/2 and my original guy is scheduled for 1/3.  So if I don't like the new guy I will keep the 1/3 appt.  if I really like the new guy I will cancel my original guy when I leave his appt.  

I am not sure how much faith I have in the original guy as my repaired ankle hurts more than ever.  I definitely did something to it on my last run.  But, in his defense, as my girlfriend points out, he did tell me I shouldn't be doing anything more than a 10k anymore and I have done a full and a 1/2 since.  So maybe it's my fault.  

Your doctor hasn't limited your distances at all?

How long was your recovery?  I am asking because I had a bone cut in my surgery and had a screw in my foot so my recovery was extended because of that.  Your will be closer to what I would have this time around.  I am concerned if I have the surgery in Feb/March that I might not be ready for walking the parks in April.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?

ATTQOTD: When I first started the most difficult thing was to run a single mile without stopping. Today I would say being able to find time to get my runs in are the most difficult. A lot has changed over the years, but I do love to get out there a get some miles in regardless how fast or slow they are these days.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I think just building up distance.  Each increased mile seemed insurmountable at first.  I still remember clearly the first time I ran 5 miles and thinking, "Wow!  I just ran 5 miles.  That's the furthest I've ever gone!!"  Now I think the most difficult is trying to increase my speed.  I'm trying to figure out if maybe I've just sort of hit my best paces and that my age is going to start having a bigger effect on me (54 now) or is it just a mental barrier I've created that I can't seem to overcome.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?


ATTQOTD: I have been running forever so it is difficult to remember when I first started but I would say the 2 most difficult things back then are probably the same as they are today - Getting motivated to get out in cold/bad weather and finding the time to get the run in.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?


Probably the mental hurdle and build up for longer distances. I never thought when I started I would be running a marathon or even considering things like marathon majors or even maybe a tri some day.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?



ATTQOTD:  The most difficult thing for me when I first started to run was how to occupy my mind constructively during the effort.  I've always been a sports-focused person and love chasing a tennis ball or a frisbee or a soccer ball, but got bored quickly without that additional stimulus when running.  I think some of my success in overcoming that has been due to settling down as I've aged and finding ways to occupy my mind, like audiobooks.  What I'm struggling with right now is motivation.  I think all the demotivators all kind of converged on me the last couple of months:  mental training fatigue from peak marathon training and then having to maintain it past the race, the early onset of darkness, and the advent of colder weather.  It's made it much more difficult to get myself out the door for those mid-week runs.  I'm always glad when I did, but to use a chemistry term, the energy of activation to get a run started is much higher right now.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?


ATTQOTD: I have to break my running "career" up into two time periods: childhood up to distance running, and initial distance running to present. I started "jogging" as a kid when it was a the big craze. The hardest part then was finding super-awesome fancy laces for my Nikes! As a young adult, it was hard to find time between nights out at bars and working as a restaurant server. Later, the hard part was having an infant/toddler, but the treadmill mostly solved that. All of that was short distance - a mile or two at a time, tops. Once I started building distance, the hardest part was adding miles while avoiding injury and learning how to back off once injured; metal strength and determination has never been a problem for me, but stubbornness has!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: Taking the first step. Always.


----------



## QueenFernando

ATTQOTD: When I first started running I was doing a couch to 10k program.  The hardest part was going from a 3min run interval to a 5min interval.  I have no idea why that was the hardest because going from 5min to 8min was no big deal.  Now the hardest part is always the first 1/2 mile.  Warm up is just brutal for me.  Everything hurts!  Not an injury hurt, but just a "OMG my body is 49 years old" kind of hurt.  After that I can get in the zone, and while it might be a tough workout it's never as hard as that first part.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?



My time horizon for these is not as long as many, but the end points are very different. 
When I first started, the biggest hurdle was fear.  I was afraid of failing, afraid of falling, afraid I had decided to run a 10K and would not complete it and those around me would see me for the failure I felt to be, afraid I would never be able to keep up with my kids, afraid I would never have the mental boost I had heard about for years.  Afraid.  It took me longer than I would have imagined to get over fears I knew to be totally irrational.  

Now the difficulty is balance.  Getting out to go a mile or two is doable, but not on vacation and not when it is icy.  Getting out to do 8 miles in the dark?  hard.  watching the time and going out at lunch?  sometimes it does not work.  Realizing I need to sip chicken soup and not run?  also hard.



camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  the energy of activation to get a run started is much higher right now.


Do you find it behaves in a temperature dependent manner?
Let me know if you find a catalyst with a higher turn over frequency!
(sorry, I cannot help myself.)


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: In the beginning motivation was definitely an issue, especially skipping one day could derail the whole week. I still struggle with this during the winter. But more often than not now its the first mile. I never feel good during that first one, but after that I can usually get into a good groove.


----------



## michigandergirl

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?



Then: Negative thoughts like, "I could never run that far."

Now: Trying to stay injury free


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: Then: the mental hurdle/believing that I can run straight through without intervals. 

Now: finding the time. Some weeks it’s really easy but some weeks it’s really tough if one of the kids are sick or they have a school break.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: When I first started, I wanted to run all the miles as hard as I could and tried to rush the process, which of course led to injury.  Now, sometimes timing everything out is stressful.  Increasing my training for the marathon took a lot of planning between my full-time job, part-time job, DH's race schedule, responsibilities at home and then trying to keep some form of social life.  When my 17 miler fell on the weekend we were out of town for a race for DH, I had to take off work in order to get my run done.  For my part-time job, I have requested not to teach on certain Saturdays or Sundays...which means I'm locked into that day off for my long run; so if the weather is crappy- oh well! I think this is the main reason I'm going back and forth on signing up for my 2nd marathon in March- the time commitment for training.


----------



## camaker

TheHamm said:


> Do you find it behaves in a temperature dependent manner?
> Let me know if you find a catalyst with a higher turn over frequency!
> (sorry, I cannot help myself.)



There's definitely a temperature dependency!  The colder the reaction mixture, the more energy it takes to get it going!  Protecting the reaction from light also seems to inhibit start up, so maybe there's a free radical component to initiation?  The two best catalysts that I've found to reduce the energy threshold are fear of an impending race day and having a very compelling story line in the current audio book.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  Just believing that I could run.....a mile, then 2, then 15k (Minnie), then a half (Donald), then a full (Mickie).  Every increase in distance was a head-shaking pile of "uh-uh".  

Today my single biggest challenge is to stop comparing myself to my younger (yeah, 50 yr old, LOL) self.  At 60, I need to stop fixating on racing and PR's.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?



Then: taking rest days. I had the mistaken belief that if some running is good, more must be better.
Now: Getting out the door


----------



## chuckille

Just an update...I was excited to find and join this RunDisney group earlier this year to talk about all things running, as well as motivate me for my 1st marathon. Everything was going great, ran a training HM, but then nagging injuries started taking its toll. In the end, a knee injury prevented me from running more than 2 miles without hobbling and stopped my marathon training. I was a bit down and didn’t feel motivated to check RunDisney. 

After a few flare ups, the injury seems to be under control and I’ve gotten back to running! I’ve learned much from the downtime...always cherish your health, don’t run so fast all the time, and don’t run away from a group just because things aren’t going your way.

ATTQOTD: When I first started running, I would get so bored of running, to the point that I would sometimes shorten my run at mile 1 or 2 to get home sooner. Thankfully that feeling has gone away. Now, I think the toughest part is starting my tempo and interval runs...they are such a lung and leg killer, but I do feel great after the run.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?



ATTQOTD:  When I first started running, I always wanted to go too fast all the time.  It was hard to make myself go at a slow, easy pace.  Not that I was all that fast - I was just running too fast for what I should have been running.

Now, I'm just impatient with the process of improving my fitness enough to get legitimately faster.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:

Then: lack of good gear which was mostly due to lack of knowledge. Remember this was before the internet; you couldn't just google 'running getting started'. Real running stores were few and far between.

Now: plain old boredom. I run the same multiple out-and-back route EVERY day. It gets old (like me).


----------



## roxymama

ATQOTD:  THEN: This may sound dumb, but there was something more difficult than the actual physicality of running that kept me from properly starting this hobby.   Realizing I look fine in spandex and no one really cares anyways what I look like in any workout clothes.  It's such a dumb reason not to work out but I really was super self-conscious of how I looked in shorts/tanks/you name it...whether out in my neighborhood or at a gym.  Also being seen with a makeup free sweaty red face. It halted me from getting started numerous times.
Fun side effect of getting over it...I wear whatever I want now...and I've spent probably too much money on running clothes and everyday shorts 
And I GASP post pictures of my gross sweaty self in these clothes on the internet!!!!

NOW: long or fast workouts on treadmills at night.  If I could do every workout outside I would.  Thursday night tempo runs or longer speedier workouts can be tough.  They pay off because I enjoy the fitness and results they bring...but they are my toughest night to get motivated for.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?



The most difficult part of running when I first started?  Getting out of the batter's box!   Just kidding.  It was actually having no way to gauge if I was running well.  No benchmark for how fast or slow I should be running.  It just evolved over time by running with others and running my first races. 

What do I find most difficult now?  Getting slower.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?



I stopped for about 15 years, so going for the recent one and not when I was running in the '90s.  The most difficult part, and the part that's the most difficult now, is realizing how far I have to go to catch up to when I was in my 20s.  Not impossible, but I'm seriously wondering if I can make 1:15 in my 10k a week from Sunday, and I ran a sub-hour 10k in early '98.

Even looking back at a few years ago, when I first got back into running and was working at it more seriously with my daughter - I'm still not hitting times as good as then, although that may be Strava's oversensitive 'pauses' and jittery phone GPS more than actual difference.  It's a bit disheartening, though, to have done a run you thought was really good, and then Strava matches it to one three years ago that's got a 45-second-faster pace.


----------



## jmasgat

Kazrak said:


> I stopped for about 15 years, so going for the recent one and not when I was running in the '90s.  The most difficult part, and the part that's the most difficult now, is realizing how far I have to go to catch up to when I was in my 20s.  Not impossible, but I'm seriously wondering if I can make 1:15 in my 10k a week from Sunday, and I ran a sub-hour 10k in early '98.
> 
> Even looking back at a few years ago, when I first got back into running and was working at it more seriously with my daughter - I'm still not hitting times as good as then, although that may be Strava's oversensitive 'pauses' and jittery phone GPS more than actual difference.  It's a bit disheartening, though, to have done a run you thought was really good, and then Strava matches it to one three years ago that's got a 45-second-faster pace.



So I should talk (given my answer to this question), BUT that won't stop me!  Wipe 1998 from your mind.  20 years ago times for ANYBODY are pretty useless--even for elites.

As for 3 years ago, take a critical look at what kind of base you had, training you were doing and race schedule before you go making those comparisons.  Is it comparable to today?  More? Less? And then, if you still feel behind, and you want to get back there, you can decide if it's worth stepping up your game.  

But in any case, don't beat yourself up about it. And don't give up.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Waiting2goback said:


> Your doctor hasn't limited your distances at all?
> 
> How long was your recovery?  I am asking because I had a bone cut in my surgery and had a screw in my foot so my recovery was extended because of that.  Your will be closer to what I would have this time around.  I am concerned if I have the surgery in Feb/March that I might not be ready for walking the parks in April.



My recovery is still ongoing.  I have been cleared to run, but I have had to pull myself back some as I could tell pretty quickly that my ankle was not ready for as much as I was wanting to do.  So I am back to walking and riding my spinner and very slow, easy run/walks twice a week.  I am also starting a new PT program that is supposed to help with more ankle strength and improving my gait which is really the issue right now.  My doctor said I can expect a full recovery and is not putting distance limits (in the future) on me. 

My injury was purely the tendon and ligaments; no bone cutting or screws.  Surgery was in late August, September was the cast, October was the boot, and since it has been an ankle sleeve.  I am almost at 4 months and my doctor thinks it will be 6 months to "relative normalcy".  I was able to walk pretty well at 2 1/2 - 3 months; very minimal pain and enough ankle strength to feel secure when wearing the sleeve to get more active.  If you can get the surgery in early Feb, I would think that mid to late April would be a realistic goal, even if you have to cruise around in the boot.  Towards the end of my time in the boot I was getting around quite well.

Glad to hear that you will have multiple opinions and that you were able to get them so close to each other.  This ankle stuff sucks, I can't imagine having to deal with both!  Here is to quick and effective recoveries!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  When I started running my issue was wanting to run further and faster than I should (who am I kidding that is still my issue).  But I think moving forward I am going to have to face the impact of time - 50 is on it's way.  My issue is going to be letting go of PRing at distances I set 5 and 10 years ago and simply focus on injury free running.  I think sense 50 will mean I move into (glup) the grand masters age division that I will use this new delineation to erase and start over my PR's.  It does not matter that I am faster than I was 10 years ago but that I am pushing and challenging the person I am now.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?


Then:  Trusting that the training would work on race day.  Even though I ran 14 miles 2 weeks before my first half, I still didn't believe I could do it.  I had no concept about why it would work, so I blindly trusted the training without understanding the mechanics of how the distance build up occurred.  

Now:  Finding the internal motivation to get out there for a Saturday run after a long work week with lots of running when I'd rather sleep in and/or be lazy.  



rteetz said:


> Probably the mental hurdle and build up for longer distances. I never thought when I started I would be running a marathon


I still remember waiting in line to meet Chip and Dale the day after my first half.  Sore and still quite exhausted, I remember being in awe of some ladies in front of me with Donald, Mickey, Goofy, and Coast to Coast medals.  I could not even imagine such a thing to be possible.  And yet now, Dopey awaits me next month.  I'm still working on the mental hurdle for the marathon.  I've made peace with that hurdle by telling myself that I can either live in fear of the hurdle or look back on the many difficult things I've done in life and must do every year to push through come race day.  



TheHamm said:


> When I first started, the biggest hurdle was fear. I was afraid of failing, afraid of falling, afraid I had decided to run a 10K and would not complete it and those around me would see me for the failure I felt to be


Fear consumed me so badly leading into my first half that it nearly ruined my race and ended my racing career less than half a mile into the race.  



Jules76126 said:


> In the beginning motivation was definitely an issue, especially skipping one day could derail the whole week.


It becomes so easy to say I don't feel like it today, but I'll get out there tomorrow, but before long, it's been weeks since I ran.  



PCFriar80 said:


> It was actually having no way to gauge if I was running well. No benchmark for how fast or slow I should be running. It just evolved over time by running with others and running my first races.


I struggled with this too.  While I didn't train "wrong" for many years, I also understood so little about training that I caused myself more stress and worry than I needed to.  For instance, I don't like to skip runs when I don't feel good.  But now I've learned that most minor colds, illnesses, etc. will not destroy the weeks and months of fitness I've built up to that point.  



jmasgat said:


> But in any case, don't beat yourself up about it. And don't give up.


I think this is invaluable for a runner.  It's important to try and figure out why something didn't go the way you wanted it to, but equally important to move on from that disappointment.


----------



## LSUlakes

Anyone have a race this weekend? I believe this weekend is the only week without someone having a official race. I understand why with the holiday and then marathon weekend just around the corner, this weekend is probably not a good idea for one, but if someone has one lined up let me know so we can keep the streak alive!


----------



## mankle30

ATTQOTD: I first started running when I was about 23 and trying to lose weight (the first time). I remember the walk-runs and never believing that I could run 20 minutes without stopping to walk! Nowadays, pushing 42 (which I'll likely "celebrate" while driving from my in-laws' place to Orlando, and I should definitely do something Douglas Adams-related for this birthday), I have so much more running experience. I'm more patient with myself and have a much more balanced approach to my training, but I struggle with staying healthy (knock on wood) and I do dread getting outside in bad weather. 

Just 3 more runs in Canada before heading to Virginia and (hopefully) better running weather for the taper!


----------



## JulieODC

ATTQOTD: getting comfortable with feeling uncomfortable....I’m still working on this!!


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone have a race this weekend? I believe this weekend is the only week without someone having a official race. I understand why with the holiday and then marathon weekend just around the corner, this weekend is probably not a good idea for one, but if someone has one lined up let me know so we can keep the streak alive!



I do! 12/22 Houston's 12k of Christmas.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD hard part:
At first, once we completed the C25k program, the lack of plan/purpose made it hard to stay motivated to run regularly.

Now, dealing with pains and injuries... and with the fear that they’ll prevent me to run what I want to run in the future.

Always, getting out of the door i.e making time for running in my busy schedule.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?


Honestly, when I first started running the most difficult thing was learning how to breath. I actually thought I was doing it wrong and there had to be a trick to it that I didn't know. (I think the "trick" was just cardiovascular fitness! )

Now that my training schedule is much more regimented the most difficult thing is running on weeknights. I mean, 8 miles on a treadmill after getting up at 4 am and spending a mentally draining 8 hours at work all day is not easy!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

ATTQOTD- when I first started running(as an adult) I would say it would be being consistent week to week.  Now, it would be being consistent year round. I go through intense periods in summers, then start snowboarding, working like mad, and drinking all the beers in winter time. Putting that to bed this winter. No beers, very little shredding.

Picture from tonight’s 4 miler after work. Doing a 10 miler tomorrow at some point in the middle of my work day. Otherwise I won’t be able to do a long run for a few weeks, because Christmas time in ski town.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: In the beginning, it was trying not to run as hard as I could for each run. Now, it’s finding and making time for longer distance training runs. It’s a lot harder to find time during the week when my plan calls for a 7+ mile run.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?
> 
> ATTQOTD: When I first started the most difficult thing was to run a single mile without stopping. Today I would say being able to find time to get my runs in are the most difficult. A lot has changed over the years, but I do love to get out there a get some miles in regardless how fast or slow they are these days.



Then: overcoming self doubt.  Understanding what I was capable of accomplishing.  Dealing with the constant negativity I was living with at home.

Now: my body not keeping up with my mind.  I now know I am capable of anything my mind decides it wants, my body is just not letting it happen.  





Baloo in MI said:


> My recovery is still ongoing.  I have been cleared to run, but I have had to pull myself back some as I could tell pretty quickly that my ankle was not ready for as much as I was wanting to do.  So I am back to walking and riding my spinner and very slow, easy run/walks twice a week.  I am also starting a new PT program that is supposed to help with more ankle strength and improving my gait which is really the issue right now.  My doctor said I can expect a full recovery and is not putting distance limits (in the future) on me.
> 
> My injury was purely the tendon and ligaments; no bone cutting or screws.  Surgery was in late August, September was the cast, October was the boot, and since it has been an ankle sleeve.  I am almost at 4 months and my doctor thinks it will be 6 months to "relative normalcy".  I was able to walk pretty well at 2 1/2 - 3 months; very minimal pain and enough ankle strength to feel secure when wearing the sleeve to get more active.  If you can get the surgery in early Feb, I would think that mid to late April would be a realistic goal, even if you have to cruise around in the boot.  Towards the end of my time in the boot I was getting around quite well.
> 
> Glad to hear that you will have multiple opinions and that you were able to get them so close to each other.  This ankle stuff sucks, I can't imagine having to deal with both!  Here is to quick and effective recoveries!!



Oh boy.  I was afraid of that.  My recovery with the bone and screw was 6 months before I could run.   Then I had to take it slow.  It was probably a year before I felt confident to really go back to normal running.   I was hoping yours was a lot faster without the screw.  I wasn't having any ankle pain until I went to DL in October.  All those hours on my feet apparently did some damage.  I may have to get one of those scooter things to put my knee on to get around the parks.  Do they let u skip to the front of the line with one of those?  

I'm just bummed right now.  After I was removed from the boot I was told I could do the elliptical with the screw because there was no impact.  So, I tried it this past weekend thinking it was safe and even that hurt.  So I can't do much exercise right now.  It's bothering me.  So I don't want to wait until after Disney for surgery, assuming that's what they tell me I need.  But I don't want to slow my family down on their trip either.


----------



## AFwifelife

2020 dates

Marathon Weekend - Jan 8-12, registration: 4/16

Princess - Feb 20-23, registration: 6/4

Star Wars - Apr 16 - 19, registration: 7/16


----------



## AFwifelife

2019 W+D registration: 3/16


----------



## PrincessV

Baloo in MI said:


> But I think moving forward I am going to have to face the impact of time - 50 is on it's way.  .


Right there with you. For a while, I was frustrated that all the young years I'd been running for no other reason than because I enjoyed it and it helped my overall fitness, I could have been logging fast times, but now that I've accepted that I hit my peak at a time I was involved in a different "sport" (ballet), I'm genuinely happy to let running be a thing I do because I like it and not spend much time thinking about how fast (or not) I am. It's been very freeing!


----------



## roxymama

I was thinking about the question last night and I think something that's been hard for me when thinking about next years goals is do I want to A) just have fun running comfortably at a fitness level I am already at and not pressure myself for a new goal or B) choose a goal that is just out of reach to work hard towards.
I've been giving myself reach goals (sometimes multiple ones) every single year so now I'm on the fence.
I did sign up for a beginner distance sprint triathlon, so that right there is something new.  But in terms of running only...making decisions for next year may be my hardest thing about running currently.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead? 

ATTQOTD: I always review it regardless of distance. I rarely know all the turns because I am just going to follow the person in front of me, but I do like to know about any interesting sites I will see and elevation changes.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?



Then: Actually running.
Now: Actually not running.


----------



## LSUlakes

To keep the streak alive we have the following poster with a race this weekend:

22 - gjramsey - Houston's 12k of Christmas (NG / N/A)

Best of luck this weekend and hope you have a great race!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: I glance over it but don’t really study it. Which I regret a little during the actual race because I find it mentally better for me when I know what’s to come/how far until _____. Since 4 of us are doing Marathon Weekend and we will all be together for a couple days for Christmas, I’m expecting us to break down the course maps more than usual. My mom is super nervous so I want her to get as comfortable as possible with what’s ahead.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

ATTQOTD: I don’t really pay attention to the maps, but I have already been looking at the elevation change for the four races on my plan this summer, The Round Valley Rambler in June (13.1), Jupiter Peak Steeplechase in July (16 mile), and Mid-Mountain Marathon in August (26.2), which are all mountain trail runs with plenty of altitude gain; as well as the Red Bull 400 here in September, which should be interesting. I was supposed to do it last year, but training became a challenge due to baby.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I study the course in (too much) detail. I'll study the elevation map to set an overall strategy. Most of the races I run are ones I've done before, so I'm familiar with the course.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?


ATTQOTD: I HATE surprises. So yeah - I spend some serious time studying a course map and visualizing my race on it. Google Street View and I are well-acquainted. (I also have a photographic memory, which came in handy when volunteers screwed up and had runners going the wrong way in a race once.)


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I like to be surprised when it’s a new course.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I give it a glance to know where I’m going but I won’t study it


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Depends on the race. For a non-Disney, I glance at it, make sure there are amble water and porta potty stops and look at things like where to park. For a Disney race, I look at it a little closer and get excited about running through certain areas, but am far from knowing it perfectly.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> I was thinking about the question last night and I think something that's been hard for me when thinking about next years goals is do I want to A) just have fun running comfortably at a fitness level I am already at and not pressure myself for a new goal or B) choose a goal that is just out of reach to work hard towards.
> I've been giving myself reach goals (sometimes multiple ones) every single year so now I'm on the fence.
> I did sign up for a beginner distance sprint triathlon, so that right there is something new.  But in terms of running only...making decisions for next year may be my hardest thing about running currently.



Why can't you do both? Sign up for several runs/races to keep you engaged and having fun, and choose *one* as a step-up challenge to push you to do more than you think you can. This should keep you from freaking out over having too much pressure over too many hard goals yet keep you out there running and sane. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?



For an A race, I always have a look at the course in advance, mostly to know where the water stops and major inclines are. Helps to plan my pacing and gives me something to draw on mentally while racing. For fun races, I don't pay as much attention in advance because as others have said, it's kind of fun to be surprised.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?


I look over the race course usually. I go more in depth with Disney courses than others.


----------



## ZellyB

I usually at least look at the course.  If I have a time goal in mind I try to look at the elevation map so I'm prepared for hills and to hopefully set realistic expectations for myself.  I usually totally fail at that part, BTW.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Yes, I do look at the course map to get an idea of the route.  If there looks like there is some major elevation changes, I might drive that part of the course to see what is in store.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (yesterday): At first it was recovery because I ran every run as hard as I could. I ended up with runner's knee before my first half marathon because of this madness. Now it is mental strength. My legs and breathing always feel great, but I let that negative thought landslide and take over when racing.

ATTQOTD (today): I probably over analyze race courses. I try to determine where hills are, as well as water stops. This worked out really well for my half marathon in Nashville in April so I plan to do it in the future.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:My course prep is to show up. I’ve never been in a race with few enough participants that I’d be responsible for finding my own path. More importantly, I’m not nearly well-versed enough in the geography of any of the races I’ve run for the course map to be anything more than squiggly lines.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I only really look for big elevation changes. Other than that I like to be surprised.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?


ATTQOTD: I do not like surprises and like to know as much as I can about a course ahead of the race. I have gone so far as driving to the course weeks before the race and doing a dry run on it as a training run.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: I glance at the route for anything cool along the way and check the elevation before I sign up, but it never really seems to change if I sign up, just if I worry about it later. Usually less than a week out I’ll check water and potty locations on the map.


----------



## Chaitali

I'll check out the course map for sure.  I don't memorize turn by turn directions or anything but I take a look at the elevation chart to know what's in store.  And I also want a general understanding of the course, i.e. is it a loop, point to point, out and back, a lot of turns, etc.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I like knowing the course map.  Sometimes I memorize it (especially when I'm really trying for a PR) and go as far as training with my water to coincide with about the same stops between drinking.  Other times I just key in on landmarks or big course direction changes but I don't memorize all the little turns.  There's still plenty of surprises in what the course is vs on paper when you are experiencing it.  
The one course I didn't look at almost at all was my women's half last year.  It had so many curvy neighborhood streets in an area that I was unfamiliar with that it seemed like no point trying to remember it.


----------



## DustyWA

ATTQOTD:  I tend to look at the map, but really scrutinize the elevation charts when I'm racing.  It helps me get an idea on where I want to be for pace.  For the one race that was in my hometown, I actually ran the majority of the course several times as my long run.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: For a 5k or 10k, I generally don't look at the map.  For Half and Full Marathons, I generally just look at aid station timing (to properly plan for hydration and gels) and any major elevation changes.  Other than that, I like to be surprised.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?



I usually just glance at it to see if there's anything I need to worry about.  If there's something like a big hill or a weird turn, I'll make a mental note.  But mostly I don't like to obsess about it.  I usually bring my own hydration, so I'm not concerned about aid stations.


----------



## Jules76126

Are we posting January races yet? If so -

1/13 - Jules76126- Snowflake Shuffle 5k (NG / N/A)


----------



## Bree

Yesterday QOTD: 
Then - I was doing what a lot of others were doing and trying to run really fast for every training run. I also wasn’t consistent from week to week and I stopped running every summer. 
Now - Struggling to balance home life and running. I feel like it’s taken over my life right now. It’s not just the running...it’s making sure I’m eating enough of the right types of foods to keep my body fueled and getting enough sleep. 

Today QOTD: I have zero sense of direction. I’m that person who gets lost even when using GPS. I look at course maps and forget what I looked at 5 minutes later. My last 10K I was racing for time so I studied that map a lot. I was studying it in the wrong direction. I thought the start was the finish and the finish was the start. In my defense it was just a google maps satellite image with a line.


----------



## mankle30

JeffW said:


> ATTQOTD: For a 5k or 10k, I generally don't look at the map.  For Half and Full Marathons, I generally just look at aid station timing (to properly plan for hydration and gels) and any major elevation changes.  Other than that, I like to be surprised.



What he said. Mostly just for where the aid stations, hydration and food are. Otherwise, I just show up and run where things are marked to run. I haven't run very many courses that are particularly hilly. My "strategies" are mostly internal rather than dealing with anything external.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?



For most races, I'll note any big hills but I simply look it over to acquaint myself with the course.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?



I look it over a bit, and after an unpleasant surprise last January I take a look at elevations fairly closely.  But I don't worry too much about it other than that.


----------



## tigger536

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone have a race this weekend? I believe this weekend is the only week without someone having a official race. I understand why with the holiday and then marathon weekend just around the corner, this weekend is probably not a good idea for one, but if someone has one lined up let me know so we can keep the streak alive!



I am running the Atlanta Christmas 5K! New location in Piedmont Park instead of through the Virginia Highlands neighborhood, so should be a flatter and faster course.


----------



## garneska

tigger536 said:


> I am running the Atlanta Christmas 5K! New location in Piedmont Park instead of through the Virginia Highlands neighborhood, so should be a flatter and faster course.



Probably not flatter if you are going around the park. If it is the same as the Dogwood Festival 5K the beginning is straight up 10th street hill and up Piedmont a bit.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?



At first it was thinking I couldn't run more than a mile.  Once I did my first 5K though I didn't really have any problem putting in more and more distance.  Now, it is slowing down.  I have decided to do a prioritization cycle or running at my MAF pace which is a HR of 180-age.  It is really difficult to go that slow.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?



I generally just look at the elevation and see if we run past or through anything interesting like a park or along a waterfront.  If it is a race close to home, like most 5K and 10K races I do, I'll look to see where it goes since I know the area.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?


I give the course a cursory review.  I like to have a general idea where it will be going.


----------



## chuckille

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?



I will look through the course a bit. But even if I were to study the course a lot, I would likely forget the details and just follow people ahead of me.


----------



## chuckille

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?



I will look through the course a bit. But even if I were to study the course a lot, I would likely forget the details and just follow people ahead of me.


----------



## flav

AFwifelife said:


> 2020 dates
> 
> Marathon Weekend - Jan 8-12, registration: 4/16
> 
> Princess - Feb 20-23, registration: 6/4
> 
> Star Wars - Apr 16 - 19, registration: 7/16
> 
> 2019 W+D registration: 3/16



Thank you for these. What time of day do registration typically open? 

Also, when do TA start having availability either for runDisney packages or just for group rates packages (I would prefer my resort reservation be independent from my race registration if possible). 

I know Disney resort reservations are 400+ days before and packages/rack rates come in June/July.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Not in depth.  I usually just look at the elevation profile and take a quick glance at the course so that I know the general type (loop or lollipop or point-to-point... although generally I need to know ahead of time if it's point-to-point because there are usually bus logistics )


----------



## AFwifelife

flav said:


> Thank you for these. What time of day do registration typically open?
> 
> Also, when do TA start having availability either for runDisney packages or just for group rates packages (I would prefer my resort reservation be independent from my race registration if possible).
> 
> I know Disney resort reservations are 400+ days before and packages/rack rates come in June/July.



They changed the time of registration to open at 10am Eastern.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  If it is for longer races and/or a trail race then I will study the course as much as I can.  I will review what ever I can find on the race's website and I will look for any blog's/race reports that might help me learn more about the course/terrain and elevation.  My first ultra was on a course about 40 minutes from my house and I ran on the course weekly for about two months prior to the race.  I was so anxious for that race, getting familiar with the course made me feel better.  Ironically all the training was in good weather and the race took place in the middle of three days of rain; bad weather never occurred to me!  It was a mud-fest and I was hooked.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD course map: I look at those mostly out of excitement. It is part of the event!
If trying to run for a PR, I also adjust my fueling strategy to where the water stops are.


----------



## dis_or_dat

attqotd: 

running challenge at the beginning: strength runs
running challenge at now: time to get my runs in

course map: a little. RnR SF had a video map and it was extremely helpful SEEING all the hills!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I always review it regardless of distance. I rarely know all the turns because I am just going to follow the person in front of me, but I do like to know about any interesting sites I will see and elevation changes.



I do it opposite.  When I sign up for a race I look at the course first to make sure it has enough water stops and ports potties.  If a race has limited of either it is usually a sign it is a smaller race and possibly not as well organized.  Once I do sign up for the race I generally don't look again and I just go run.  




AFwifelife said:


> ATTQOTD: I glance over it but don’t really study it. Which I regret a little during the actual race because I find it mentally better for me when I know what’s to come/how far until _____. Since 4 of us are doing Marathon Weekend and we will all be together for a couple days for Christmas, I’m expecting us to break down the course maps more than usual. My mom is super nervous so I want her to get as comfortable as possible with what’s ahead.




I am not sure if your mom is doing the full or just another race on marathon weekend.  If she's doing the full I wouldn't recommend looking at the course ahead of time because it can be intimidating.  There are a couple videos on YouTube of the course with a view as if taken from a drone.  It takes like 7 minutes just to show the whole course from the air.  I showed it to my friend before he ran it and his response was, "there is no way I can do that, are you crazy".  He finished but he was so scared before the start of the race he had to run to the porta potties during the national anthem.  Of course we still laugh at the stories now.  

If she is doing a shorter distance then I just wasted everyone's time.


----------



## AFwifelife

Waiting2goback said:


> I am not sure if your mom is doing the full or just another race on marathon weekend.  If she's doing the full I wouldn't recommend looking at the course ahead of time because it can be intimidating.  There are a couple videos on YouTube of the course with a view as if taken from a drone.  It takes like 7 minutes just to show the whole course from the air.  I showed it to my friend before he ran it and his response was, "there is no way I can do that, are you crazy".  He finished but he was so scared before the start of the race he had to run to the porta potties during the national anthem.  Of course we still laugh at the stories now.
> 
> If she is doing a shorter distance then I just wasted everyone's time.



Nope just the 10k but in her mind it probably seemed like a full to her when I first encouraged her to go for it.


----------



## Dis5150

ATYQOTD: I study the maps. I have done several races where I was alone on the course and it wasn't well marked and I didn't know where to go. So now I make SURE I know where all the turns are.


----------



## Waiting2goback

AFwifelife said:


> Nope just the 10k but in her mind it probably seemed like a full to her when I first encouraged her to go for it.



For some people it is their marathon.  It is still impressive to tackle a distance that is scary to them.  she should be proud.  But I would think it is safe to look at the map in this case.  : )


----------



## Nole95

If it's the first time I am doing a particular race, I always look at the course map.  I like to be prepared for any elevation gains, where water stops are, etc.  Plus get a general idea of where I will be running.


----------



## tigger536

garneska said:


> Probably not flatter if you are going around the park. If it is the same as the Dogwood Festival 5K the beginning is straight up 10th street hill and up Piedmont a bit.


 This is true, but still probably flatter than the highlands course! It is, after all, Atlanta. There is no hill avoidance here.


----------



## garneska

tigger536 said:


> This is true, but still probably flatter than the highlands course! It is, after all, Atlanta. There is no hill avoidance here.



For sure the only place my elevation is low is my beltline runs, which are normally tuesday and thrusday .


----------



## tigger536

ATTQO


garneska said:


> For sure the only place my elevation is low is my beltline runs, which are normally tuesday and thrusday .



I love running on the beltline! It's always a part of my long runs and some shorter ones too.


----------



## mtnmjd

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?



In the past I've rarely looked at course routes.....but I make it a point to doing so now after running a local 5k this summer.
Somewhere around the midpoint of the race you made a right turn and did a small loop before rejoining the course a few hundred yards before that right turn where you were then SUPPOSED to go left and continue to the finish.
I realized the error of my ways after my second loop and passing my wife whom I left behind in the first few moments of the race.
So my 5k turned into a 5.4


----------



## garneska

tigger536 said:


> ATTQO
> 
> 
> I love running on the beltline! It's always a part of my long runs and some shorter ones too.



Do you run in the mornings?  i wonder if we ever pass each other. i am usually out there in the morning.  This weekend am probably running at Kennesaw on Saturday and Sweetwater on Sunday.  Getting my trail runs in for prep for the 50k but i will be out on the beltline on tuesday morning.


----------



## tigger536

I usually run at night except for speedwork, which I do on the track.  Which 50K? I did Yeti Snakebite in 2017, great race, I might do it again this year if the timing is right.


----------



## garneska

tigger536 said:


> I usually run at night except for speedwork, which I do on the track.  Which 50K? I did Yeti Snakebite in 2017, great race, I might do it again this year if the timing is right.



i am doing Cloudland Canyon 50k by Run Bum Tours.  Where is the Yeti race? i know they do one at Sweetwater.  I personally think that white trail at sweetwater is tough, which is why i keep doing it.


----------



## camaker

OK.  I need advice here.  My mind works in strange ways, not always to my long term benefit.  After completing last weekend's 50k, a popular question for me has been "so are you going to try a 50 miler now?"  Up until now the answer has been let's wait and see.  Until I get bored on a slow day at work and wonder "what ultras are being held in NC next year?"  Well, it turns out that there is a very appealing 50 miler being held on February 2nd.  It is a road course rather than a trail, which is a plus, and the course runs from the lighthouse in Corolla down to the Bodie Island lighthouse and then a bit further to historic Jennette's Pier.  It will be beautiful, if perhaps cold and windy.  The time limit is a very generous 15 hours (18 minutes/mile), so running out of time shouldn't be an issue.  Is it a bad idea to run a race like that on the heels of Goofy in January or, as I am rationalizing it, should I just continue to capitalize on my current fitness through one more big race?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Do it.


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> OK.  I need advice here.  My mind works in strange ways, not always to my long term benefit.  After completing last weekend's 50k, a popular question for me has been "so are you going to try a 50 miler now?"  Up until now the answer has been let's wait and see.  Until I get bored on a slow day at work and wonder "what ultras are being held in NC next year?"  Well, it turns out that there is a very appealing 50 miler being held on February 2nd.  It is a road course rather than a trail, which is a plus, and the course runs from the lighthouse in Corolla down to the Bodie Island lighthouse and then a bit further to historic Jennette's Pier.  It will be beautiful, if perhaps cold and windy.  The time limit is a very generous 15 hours (18 minutes/mile), so running out of time shouldn't be an issue.  Is it a bad idea to run a race like that on the heels of Goofy in January or, as I am rationalizing it, should I just continue to capitalize on my current fitness through one more big race?



First i am going to say only you know that answer to that, you know your body.  However i get the madness and the looking for opinions.  You and I seem to be on a bit of a similar running path of the last few months (hopefully get to meet you at disney bummed about the chicago shake out run).  Mind you my answer is going to be based on how I feel, which may not be how you feel.  I would say no.  I know you mentioned some PF flare up and i personally am a little burnt out.  Chicago took a lot out of me and i am using Disney as training for the 50k.  I am even considering real time off from running after the 50k.  I might do some Orange theory for a month or two. I am burnt out and my back is now starting to bother me, so i just want to get through Feb.  

Now i have said i might do the Disboards Ragnar in May if that decision gets made. I would have to run but in March but i am still looking forward to some time off. I am thinking the summer will be runs during the week and long bike rides on the weekends.  

Just my $0.02 hoping you are not as beat up as me.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I like to study the course map because I like to know where I am going. Even if I’m not familiar with the area, I like to know how long we will be running any particular way before a turn. I guess it’s a head thing for me. And of course I check out the elevation. I would rather know ahead of time how bad a hill will be instead of being surprised by it. 

I ran 19 miles in the rain today and it was miserable. It was supposed to be a 20 mile run and my last long run before Goofy but I ran out of time because I had to be at my son’s school for an event. I stopped by my house after 14 miles so I could change clothes and shoes. I stayed dry for less than a mile because the rain picked back up so I’m not sure how much that helped. Glad I got it done but I felt like I got my butt kicked today.


----------



## Baloo in MI

camaker said:


> OK.  I need advice here.  My mind works in strange ways, not always to my long term benefit.  After completing last weekend's 50k, a popular question for me has been "so are you going to try a 50 miler now?"  Up until now the answer has been let's wait and see.  Until I get bored on a slow day at work and wonder "what ultras are being held in NC next year?"  Well, it turns out that there is a very appealing 50 miler being held on February 2nd.  It is a road course rather than a trail, which is a plus, and the course runs from the lighthouse in Corolla down to the Bodie Island lighthouse and then a bit further to historic Jennette's Pier.  It will be beautiful, if perhaps cold and windy.  The time limit is a very generous 15 hours (18 minutes/mile), so running out of time shouldn't be an issue.  Is it a bad idea to run a race like that on the heels of Goofy in January or, as I am rationalizing it, should I just continue to capitalize on my current fitness through one more big race?



So I have to own being one of the people asking if you are going to do a 50 Miler next... 

I would say do it.  If your fitness has you completing 50k and you have Goofy upcoming then you could handle the 50 miler.  And 15 hours is very generous, which would allow you to go slow.  Still, you mentioned having some PF issues recently.  50 straight road miles is going to have an impact on a sore PF.  More concerning could be a secondary issue from favoring an injury (this is my ankle doctor talking through me).  Ultimately you need to decide, but my thought would be to rest your body more and then shoot for the distance in the spring.  I would guess NC has a ton of 50 Milers just waiting for you to toe the line.  Good luck in what ever you decide and congrats again on the 50k!


----------



## apdebord

camaker said:


> OK.  I need advice here.  My mind works in strange ways, not always to my long term benefit.  After completing last weekend's 50k, a popular question for me has been "so are you going to try a 50 miler now?"  Up until now the answer has been let's wait and see.  Until I get bored on a slow day at work and wonder "what ultras are being held in NC next year?"  Well, it turns out that there is a very appealing 50 miler being held on February 2nd.  It is a road course rather than a trail, which is a plus, and the course runs from the lighthouse in Corolla down to the Bodie Island lighthouse and then a bit further to historic Jennette's Pier.  It will be beautiful, if perhaps cold and windy.  The time limit is a very generous 15 hours (18 minutes/mile), so running out of time shouldn't be an issue.  Is it a bad idea to run a race like that on the heels of Goofy in January or, as I am rationalizing it, should I just continue to capitalize on my current fitness through one more big race?



Do it! DH is doing it too! I should just send you his race schedule, lol. It will be his first time at this race but all his friends do it and love it. Pretty much the same group of locals that ran Seashore with you will be out there. Goofy would be the perfect taper into a 50 miler.


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> OK.  I need advice here.  My mind works in strange ways, not always to my long term benefit.  After completing last weekend's 50k, a popular question for me has been "so are you going to try a 50 miler now?"  Up until now the answer has been let's wait and see.  Until I get bored on a slow day at work and wonder "what ultras are being held in NC next year?"  Well, it turns out that there is a very appealing 50 miler being held on February 2nd.  It is a road course rather than a trail, which is a plus, and the course runs from the lighthouse in Corolla down to the Bodie Island lighthouse and then a bit further to historic Jennette's Pier.  It will be beautiful, if perhaps cold and windy.  The time limit is a very generous 15 hours (18 minutes/mile), so running out of time shouldn't be an issue.  Is it a bad idea to run a race like that on the heels of Goofy in January or, as I am rationalizing it, should I just continue to capitalize on my current fitness through one more big race?



How many toenails do you have left?  

I kind of think if you are considering any 50 mile "appealing" than maybe you should do it.  
Coming off my first marathon, no other marathon was "appealing" enough yet to sign up for it.  So if you are already in a good head space then might as well capitalize on it.
As long as you have most of your toenails still.


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> OK.  I need advice here.  My mind works in strange ways, not always to my long term benefit.  After completing last weekend's 50k, a popular question for me has been "so are you going to try a 50 miler now?"  Up until now the answer has been let's wait and see.  Until I get bored on a slow day at work and wonder "what ultras are being held in NC next year?"  Well, it turns out that there is a very appealing 50 miler being held on February 2nd.  It is a road course rather than a trail, which is a plus, and the course runs from the lighthouse in Corolla down to the Bodie Island lighthouse and then a bit further to historic Jennette's Pier.  It will be beautiful, if perhaps cold and windy.  The time limit is a very generous 15 hours (18 minutes/mile), so running out of time shouldn't be an issue.  Is it a bad idea to run a race like that on the heels of Goofy in January or, as I am rationalizing it, should I just continue to capitalize on my current fitness through one more big race?



Not a bad idea at all. When training for a 50-mile race, you need lots of time on your feet. You could use Goofy as your last peak run, though the hours are flipped from a typical training plan. If you sign up for the race, and I think you should, I'd recommend something like this for your next few weeks of long runs before a taper:

12/22  3 hours
12/23  2 hours
12/29  3-4 hours
12/30  2-3 hours
1/5      4-5 hours
1/6      2 hours
1/12    2-3 hours (half)
1/13    5-6 hours (full)


----------



## AFwifelife

My last big run was on Tuesday (written for Wednesday - had to push things around to accommodate kids Christmas break). Thankfully the last of me shuffling around the schedule ends tomorrow! So happy that I’m going to have both my husband and family around for these last few weeks so I can round out my training. I was so nervous about being by myself and training and @DopeyBadger basically made my dopey dreams a reality. Thank you so much, Billy!

ETA: I’m pretty sure people were taking about their last long run on the Marathon thread but I’m just leaving this here lol


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@camaker, you said it best: '*Anything worth doing is worth overdoing*'.

Go for it!


----------



## camaker

First off, thanks for all the replies so far. I don’t have a lot of runners in my local circle and it’s great to have a group to bounce ideas off of and get feedback from. Convincing DW that this is, if not a good idea, at least not a terrible one, is going to be the real challenge. 



garneska said:


> First i am going to say only you know that answer to that, you know your body.  However i get the madness and the looking for opinions.  You and I seem to be on a bit of a similar running path of the last few months (hopefully get to meet you at disney bummed about the chicago shake out run).  Mind you my answer is going to be based on how I feel, which may not be how you feel.  I would say no.  I know you mentioned some PF flare up and i personally am a little burnt out.  Chicago took a lot out of me and i am using Disney as training for the 50k.  I am even considering real time off from running after the 50k.  I might do some Orange theory for a month or two. I am burnt out and my back is now starting to bother me, so i just want to get through Feb.
> 
> Now i have said i might do the Disboards Ragnar in May if that decision gets made. I would have to run but in March but i am still looking forward to some time off. I am thinking the summer will be runs during the week and long bike rides on the weekends.
> 
> Just my $0.02 hoping you are not as beat up as me.



I’m hoping to see you at WDW, as well!  There are definitely times I feel a little burned out these days with the busy fall season, but I’m trying to balance that feeling with the opportunity to take my current fitness a little further. If I take a break after Goofy, it’ll be a much taller hill to climb to get my fitness back to this point. The PF is very minor and more twinges here and there than an injury right now, but I would definitely see how it responds to Goofy before committing to the 50 miler.  I hope you get the opportunity to run the Ragnar.  Relays with a good group of people are great fun!



Baloo in MI said:


> So I have to own being one of the people asking if you are going to do a 50 Miler next...
> 
> I would say do it.  If your fitness has you completing 50k and you have Goofy upcoming then you could handle the 50 miler.  And 15 hours is very generous, which would allow you to go slow.  Still, you mentioned having some PF issues recently.  50 straight road miles is going to have an impact on a sore PF.  More concerning could be a secondary issue from favoring an injury (this is my ankle doctor talking through me).  Ultimately you need to decide, but my thought would be to rest your body more and then shoot for the distance in the spring.  I would guess NC has a ton of 50 Milers just waiting for you to toe the line.  Good luck in what ever you decide and congrats again on the 50k!



Slow would definitely be the name of the game.  I also think I’ll be much better able to manage pacing and fatigue in a road race.  I’m less worried about the PF in a road situation and I’m almost positive this isn’t a secondary issue. It seems to twinge on me when I over flex my foot.  I think that’s what happened this weekend with all of the variability in strides due to the trails and stepping on roots on occasion. Surprisingly, the ultra situation in NC is relatively limited and almost all of them are on trails. Finding this one on roads was a nice surprise. 



apdebord said:


> Do it! DH is doing it too! I should just send you his race schedule, lol. It will be his first time at this race but all his friends do it and love it. Pretty much the same group of locals that ran Seashore with you will be out there. Goofy would be the perfect taper into a 50 miler.



I’ve got to be careful or you guys are going to report me as a stalker!   I promise not to shoot for the Badwater Cape Fear this year if he’s going to run it again!  Maybe we’ll get to meet at this one, though.  



roxymama said:


> How many toenails do you have left?
> 
> I kind of think if you are considering any 50 mile "appealing" than maybe you should do it.
> Coming off my first marathon, no other marathon was "appealing" enough yet to sign up for it.  So if you are already in a good head space then might as well capitalize on it.
> As long as you have most of your toenails still.



“Appealing” is a strong word. Maybe “intriguing” would be a better word. Once I’ve  accomplished something my inclination is to look for the next natural step, hence my tag line. Just finished a 50k?  Time to look at a 50m!  It just happens. 

Strangely enough, toenails haven’t been an issue for me. I got one black toenail after my first half marathon. It never fell off and I’ve not had another since. Hopefully this doesn’t jinx me!



FFigawi said:


> Not a bad idea at all. When training for a 50-mile race, you need lots of time on your feet. You could use Goofy as your last peak run, though the hours are flipped from a typical training plan. If you sign up for the race, and I think you should, I'd recommend something like this for your next few weeks of long runs before a taper:
> 
> 12/22  3 hours
> 12/23  2 hours
> 12/29  3-4 hours
> 12/30  2-3 hours
> 1/5      4-5 hours
> 1/6      2 hours
> 1/12    2-3 hours (half)
> 1/13    5-6 hours (full)



Thanks!  This definitely helps me put some things in perspective and tentatively plan. I’ve been kind of winging it since my Chicago plan ended. Apparently it has worked so far, but I hate to be off the beaten path, preferring to have a proven plan to follow.


----------



## croach

camaker said:


> OK.  I need advice here.  My mind works in strange ways, not always to my long term benefit.  After completing last weekend's 50k, a popular question for me has been "so are you going to try a 50 miler now?"  Up until now the answer has been let's wait and see.  Until I get bored on a slow day at work and wonder "what ultras are being held in NC next year?"  Well, it turns out that there is a very appealing 50 miler being held on February 2nd.  It is a road course rather than a trail, which is a plus, and the course runs from the lighthouse in Corolla down to the Bodie Island lighthouse and then a bit further to historic Jennette's Pier.  It will be beautiful, if perhaps cold and windy.  The time limit is a very generous 15 hours (18 minutes/mile), so running out of time shouldn't be an issue.  Is it a bad idea to run a race like that on the heels of Goofy in January or, as I am rationalizing it, should I just continue to capitalize on my current fitness through one more big race?



So just for perspective, I did the same 50k you did. I’ve done it four times and it was by far my worst effort there. It took all he mental power I could muster to finish. I actually handed in my bib at mile 22 and went back and got it and finished. That’s how wiped I was. So the question I would ask you is how were doing mentally when you finished Seashore? And at what point did in the race did you start to do more walking than running? Because I get it - logically in our mind we would say I did 31 hours in “X” amount of hours. I have more hours than that to go a shorter distance. But if you were mentally and physically busted at 31 or even earlier, those remaining 19 miles are going to feel like another 50k. Your mental game better be top notch because it’s going to wear on you big time. I know there is no way I could have logged another 19 miles.

I don’t say this to discourage you. If you want to do it, then awesome, go do it. But I would caution against just doing the math and saying it’s plenty of time in relation to my previous effort. As you may have experienced this past weekend, a 50k is “only” five more miles than a marathon. But they can feel like another marathon if you aren’t ready for them.

Good luck whatever you decide. It looks like an interesting race in a beautiful area. I’m going to put it on my radar for 2020.


----------



## camaker

croach said:


> So just for perspective, I did the same 50k you did. I’ve done it four times and it was by far my worst effort there. It took all he mental power I could muster to finish. I actually handed in my bib at mile 22 and went back and got it and finished. That’s how wiped I was. So the question I would ask you is how were doing mentally when you finished Seashore? And at what point did in the race did you start to do more walking than running? Because I get it - logically in our mind we would say I did 31 hours in “X” amount of hours. I have more hours than that to go a shorter distance. But if you were mentally and physically busted at 31 or even earlier, those remaining 19 miles are going to feel like another 50k. Your mental game better be top notch because it’s going to wear on you big time. I know there is no way I could have logged another 19 miles.
> 
> I don’t say this to discourage you. If you want to do it, then awesome, go do it. But I would caution against just doing the math and saying it’s plenty of time in relation to my previous effort. As you may have experienced this past weekend, a 50k is “only” five more miles than a marathon. But they can feel like another marathon if you aren’t ready for them.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide. It looks like an interesting race in a beautiful area. I’m going to put it on my radar for 2020.



Thanks for the feedback!  Mentally I was doing fine at the end. I was tired and ready to finish, but I wasn’t feeling beaten.  I’d say I went through a mental slump about halfway through the race, but it was temporary and I was able to regain my focus. Physically, I started run/walking after the halfway point while largely maintaining pace, but didn’t start doing more walking than running until near the 2/3 - 3/4 portion of the course. That was the most technically challenging and fatiguing portion and it carried over into part of the return leg.  I actually returned to more running walking for the last 5 miles. Going back to Strava, my pacing was roughly:

Miles 1-21:  pretty consistent pacing
Miles 21-25:  significantly reduced pace, more walk than run
Miles 26-31:  consistent pacing, not quite as fast as 1-21, more run than walk

I think it’s definitely worth reiterating that this was only the 2nd trail race I’ve ever run and the rain and muddy conditions presented a challenge I did not properly adjust for, leading to a lot of the dip in pacing. I don’t think I would have these same issues with the road race.  I also find trail running far more mentally fatiguing due to the need to be much more focused on foot placement.

Your “doing the math” caution is a good one. I can sometimes feel like my distance potential is unlimited if I just slow down enough. Here, though, I think it’s worth mentioning that I was far less sore after the 50k and have bounced back much more quickly than from Chicago.  With the 50 miler I feel like I’ll be trading a high mentally and physically fatiguing course for one that is less mentally and physically fatiguing, but much longer. I just don’t have the experience to do the math and solve that equation for “good idea” or “bad idea” at this point.

ETA:  Sorry you had a struggle out there last weekend!  What do you think led to this being so difficult for you, especially since you were familiar with the course?  We must have passed each other a couple of times, at least.


----------



## garneska

@croach am curious too, what made it so hard? The 50k I am doing they are changing up the course, probably a good thing going point to point from two out and backs, but it puts the hard part at the end now.  I still struggle at sweet water park where I am training, but I have been doing it. Many times I want to throw in the towel but I keep going, I am guessing slower but keep going.


----------



## croach

garneska said:


> @croach am curious too, what made it so hard? The 50k I am doing they are changing up the course, probably a good thing going point to point from two out and backs, but it puts the hard part at the end now.  I still struggle at sweet water park where I am training, but I have been doing it. Many times I want to throw in the towel but I keep going, I am guessing slower but keep going.



I wasn’t in proper form to run the race. Simple as that and it wasn’t a major surprise. I trained hard through the summer for an early September marathon. After that I lost the desire for much distance running. So basically I was lazy and out of shape for that distance. Last year I ran it in about 4:30, this year I think it was 5:40 so you can see the result of said laziness. 

You’ll get through it. There’s no shame in walking or slowing down if that’s what gets it done. I’d rather do a point to point than looping the same course twice. I think mentally it’s nice to not have to repeat what you’ve already done. Good luck with your training and your race!


----------



## garneska

croach said:


> I wasn’t in proper form to run the race. Simple as that and it wasn’t a major surprise. I trained hard through the summer for an early September marathon. After that I lost the desire for much distance running. So basically I was lazy and out of shape for that distance. Last year I ran it in about 4:30, this year I think it was 5:40 so you can see the result of said laziness.
> 
> You’ll get through it. There’s no shame in walking or slowing down if that’s what gets it done. I’d rather do a point to point than looping the same course twice. I think mentally it’s nice to not have to repeat what you’ve already done. Good luck with your training and your race!



Thanks croach, i appreciate the laziness.  i am struggling with wanting to run fast since chicago.  that is the good thing about the trail i am not trying to do it fast.  As camaker said i am trying to finish in the time limit without dying or injuring myself.  I am pretty sure after my race i will be in said lazy mode.  it also makes me feel better that i am not the only one suffering from a little burn out.

@camaker, if you are not suffering the burn out then i say go for it on the 50 miler.  If you are having fun then why not.  I know my burn out will recover.  it might have to do with this crappy weather we are having.  I know i am in the south it is not that cold, but it has been cold, damp, and grey for 2 weeks now and i am over it.  I will take cold and in the 20s if i can have a big bright beautiful sun in the sky.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   Then....Believing in myself.        

                   Now.......same thing.


ATTQOTD # 2- Checking course elevation and details is something I do BEFORE I sign up for the race.    If it's a fun run with friends/family, I don't really worry about it.
                      If it's a goal race, the course profile sometimes plays a part in whether I sign up or look for another run.


----------



## LSUlakes

Its finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD!!!!* With today being the last working for most of us before the holiday, what are your Christmas plans over the weekend and into early next week? Any unique traditions? How do you fit in your runs with so much going on over the next few days?

ATTQOTD: This weekend we are going to my dads. Each year we have a big bonfire, have a gumbo, and pop fireworks. The bonfire is from a tradition from where my dad was raised. They build large bonfires along the levee of the Mississippi River on Christmas eve to light the way for Papa Noel. The bonfires over the years have become very creative and if you have time I recommend googling bonfires along the levee in Louisiana. Monday we're going to Christmas Eve mass and going to my aunts. Early night for use, since Santa is coming (Dad has many things to build this year). Christmas day we are going to stay in our pajamas and have a nice relaxing day at home. Getting in runs are hard to do because everyone wants us the be somewhere for a certain time, but it's my goal to get a decent long run in Saturday morning. My lower back is feeling better these days, but now something higher up is creating a issue and its causing some breathing issues. 35 is hitting hard lol. 
Have safe travels everyone and Merry Christmas! 

*This post is not meant to offend anyone who does not partake in Christmas. If you celebrate or dont celebrate another holiday during this time of year, let us know. I find other peoples traditions very interesting and would love to hear about yours!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD!!!!* With today being the last working for most of us before the holiday, what are your Christmas plans over the weekend and into early next week? Any unique traditions? How do you fit in your runs with so much going on over the next few days?


Nothing really unique for us. We got to my grandparents on Christmas Eve and then we host everyone on Christmas Day. As for running I plan to finish up my last big week of training this weekend and then move into taper.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: my mom and sister are coming up tomorrow and will be here until we go down to the ILs after Christmas. With 4 of us doing marathon weekend, our time will be split between getting all our miles in and eating. Mass on Christmas Eve and Christmas dinner this year will be Honey Baked Ham which I’m a little too excited for. A few days after Christmas we are going down to the ILs in Melbourne for some beach time and will be back on New Year’s Day to watch the UCF game.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Attqotd:

My husband is working 12 hour days thru Christmas Eve so my weekend will be taking the dog to Rally class, taking myself to see Mary Poppins and probably Mary Queens of Scots and going for a long walk at our Greenway.  

Christmas we will go out to lunch at Ocean Prime

His birthday is the 27th so we’ll go to Fleming’s then.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Its finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD!!!!* With today being the last working for most of us before the holiday, what are your Christmas plans over the weekend and into early next week? Any unique traditions? How do you fit in your runs with so much going on over the next few days?


*ATTFFQOTD:* We keep Christmas/New Year's Eve/winter school break mellow; always have. No hustling and bustling, visiting, etc., just hanging at home, so fitting runs in is easier than when I'm working. Family all live out of town so we have a tradition of opening gifts received by mail on Xmas Eve, and we always watch Polar Express on Xmas Eve. There are at least 4 movies out my son and I want to see, and I took next week off, so we'll be spending some time at our local theater. Not to mention all things I've added to my Netflix and Prime queues. I'm looking forward to relaxing!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I will run my 20 miler Sunday morning. On Christmas Eve DH and I are going to Christmas Town at Busch Gardens Williamsburg. Our first Christmas married we decided Christmas Eve would just be us so we’ve kept that up for 9 years now. We will have dinner at a great little Italian place outside the park then come home and watch White Christmas while exchanging gifts. Christmas we go to my parents house for the day; this is DH’s first Christmas off work in a few years so my tradition of doing laundry on Christmas morning has ended. The day after, the rest of my extended family will go to my parents house for dinner and gifts. I’m taking off work through January 2nd so I don’t think fitting in my runs will be an issue.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: We have a super small family, so we will do lunch with my in laws and dinner with my family on Christmas Day. We normally play dominoes while watching Christmas Vacation with my family after we eat dinner and open presents, but my mom had surgery last week and we are not sure how much she will be up to doing this year. Once we have children I have lots of ideas for new traditions to start.

Edited because I apparently cannot read: I am not currently training for anything, so I am running what I want when I want. I should actually have more time to run next week though because the only day I actually have to come to the office is Thursday.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Attqotd: Work, work, work. I’m in the middle of 4 weeks straight. Hopefully not go insane(er). Spend lots of time screaming at tourists. Try and do some speedwork today.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Its finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD!!!!* With today being the last working for most of us before the holiday, what are your Christmas plans over the weekend and into early next week? Any unique traditions? How do you fit in your runs with so much going on over the next few days?



Getting my runs in next week is going to be tough. I dread the thought of getting up and running after nights of eating and drinking in Vegas. I recently started the Slowtwitch 100/100 challenge (100 runs in 100 days), though, so I've got to find a way to at least get a few in to reduce the number of doubles I'll have to do later on.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: I'll be counting my distance in vertical feet! Our tradition of heading up to the mountains and skiing Christmas Eve and Christmas Day will continue this year.  We always find those days really good for skiing, from a crowds perspective.  And this year's early season snow is awesome!


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  We are fortunate to have both of our kids coming home for Christmas.  Now that they are living with their SO's, I make no assumptions.  I will spend the time cooking ambitious food items, then feeling exhausted! (Okay, this is maybe half true). The last few years, my daughter and I have waited til the 24th and gone to a local garden shop when all the trees are $5.  Last year....sold out!  So this year, we will try again, but I will get a tree one way or the other. A Christmas day family trip to the movies is in order (movie TBD--my son has seen everything!)I'll switch my Tuesday hill workout to a different day, but otherwise will still run.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> Its finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD!!!!* With today being the last working for most of us before the holiday, what are your Christmas plans over the weekend and into early next week? Any unique traditions? How do you fit in your runs with so much going on over the next few days?



I always do a race on Christmas Eve provided I'm not sick.  I'm just getting over something and hope it is gone before then so I don't have to miss it.  Other than that it is driving around visiting family.


----------



## DustyWA

ATTQOTD:  My wife's family has a tradition of KFC at her parents' house on Christmas Eve.  I was worried that we'd have to scrap it this year, as I was planning on working Christmas Eve to save vacation time for Marathon Weekend.  The president solved that problem by making Monday a holiday for federal employees.  We'll probably spend all day on Christmas at home opening presents.  Not because we have so many...  My kids just don't have much of an attention span and get obsessed with the first gift they open and forget there are more to go.  As for the rest of the weekend, we've still got a few holiday dinners with family/friends and possibly the light display at the zoo.

I'll also be trying to figure out how I'm going to fit my runs in over the weekend.  I hate going out before sunrise to go running on my days off, but I don't see any way to avoid it!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: We are headed to my hometown (5.5 hour drive) this weekend and will stay with my parents through Christmas. I plan to get my big 20 miler in tomorrow morning and then probably won't run again until Wednesday. 
We get dressed up and go to mass on Christmas Eve and then my folks host a little cocktail type party after with tons of appetizers. Ever since we were little, my dad would always make Shirley Temples and Roy Rodgers for the kids, which felt so fancy and grown-up at the time. My first drink is still always a Shirley Temple every Christmas Eve. 
Later we'll change into our jammies and watch A Christmas Story on loop. We will open gifts on Christmas morning and then have Prime Rib for dinner. I just LOVE Christmas!

MERRY CHRISTMAS & Happy Holidays to all of my running thread friends!! I know as joyous as the holidays can be, they can also be very tough for some. You are not forgotten or alone


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTFFQOTD: I am not a ~family~ person. I got married to create my own family that I like to hang out with. Maybe I got spoiled because the first 3 years of our marriage we were stationed overseas and got to just enjoy our Christmas alone and together. It was all I wanted. Even after that tour we were stationed on the east coast, so no one was going to come see us during the holidays. But then we moved back home and had a kid and people expect you to like go see them. Ugh. It's exhausting. So this weekend we are going to Vegas to spend Christmas with my parents. I took Monday off because my kid is out of school that day so I am going to just enjoy that time doing fun crafts and baking with her. We are going over to a friend's house for dinner that night, which is unusual for us. I am more of an "order Chinese and watch Christmas movies" on the Eve but whatevs. Then Christmas morning we will do the presents thing and I guess go over to my in laws house. Shrug. 
In between all that I have some mileage to get done which will be a much needed and deserved break from family drama, so no complaints about running during the holidays from me.


----------



## JulieODC

No major plans - we spend Christmas Eve with my extended fam, and will have a small quiet Christmas Day with our family, my parents, and my grandparents.

I’m planning to work over the holiday due to some major upcoming projects, but am a Fed and am waiting to see if the govt shuts down tonight. Sigh.


----------



## camaker

ATTFQOTD:  Nothing really happening over the weekend other than my mother coming up from Charlotte to spend the holiday with us.  Christmas Eve is our big celebration now that the girls are older and out of the house.  DW will make a lasagna and we'll have my mother, brother and SiL, both daughters and their boyfriends over for dinner and presents.  Christmas Day will be very chill with just DW, my mother and myself.  DW will make a prime rib for our mini gathering.  It makes for a nice quiet day after the chaos that is Christmas Eve.


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD!!!!* With today being the last working for most of us before the holiday, what are your Christmas plans over the weekend and into early next week? Any unique traditions? How do you fit in your runs with so much going on over the next few days?



My older son just got home from his first semester at college last night, and his sister got back last week, so we have all of us home for the first time since August.  The kids will probably put together a tree this weekend - I'm not sure exactly what started it, but they've made a tree out of K'Nex for several years now.

Christmas eve dinner is Chinese food and pizza, although our usual Chinese restaurant has closed.  I'm unsure what my wife is planning - the Chinese food is for her and our daughter, as the boys and I don't especially care for it.  (The pizza's for us.)

The stockings will include chocolate, cookies, and spray cheese, a tradition that goes back at least a decade at this point.  We don't typically do a Christmas dinner, as there's enough snacky food around that, between that and the pizza/Chinese leftovers, nobody's hungry.

I'm working this week, and on call in case anything breaks.  I didn't want to burn even more vacation when I'm taking the first two weeks of January for our tri-annual WDW trip, and as long as I'm around, I can take the on call shift so the rest of my team can enjoy the holidays.  It's pretty quiet, typically, as we're in a production freeze starting today.

As for running - my Saturday run will get bumped back to Sunday now that my older son is home, as we go out to breakfast together on Saturday mornings.  The usual MWF runs with my younger son should be fine, and then I have a 10k for PoT on the 30th.  I'll probably skip the Tuesday morning run.


----------



## Keels

ATTQOTD: I’ve been “Chasing the Bells” all week and have my last lunch today, so that’s five Brennan’s
Jingle Bells for me this year (Commanders, Tableau, Palace Cafe, Mr. B’s Bistro and hopefully Bourbon House today!) and then I’m going to a Reveillon dinner in the Quarter tonight before I head back to Texas on Saturday for a few days. Taking the Littles to see “Mary Poppins Returns” on Christmas Eve so their parents can do last-minute things. And then I’ll probably cook all night. This is my first non-family Christmas in Texas in a while so all my neighborhood friends and their kiddos are planning to come by early evening for a Christmas cocktail dinner.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD!!!!* With today being the last working for most of us before the holiday, what are your Christmas plans over the weekend and into early next week? Any unique traditions? How do you fit in your runs with so much going on over the next few days?


ATTQOTD: Nothing special. Kids are home from college. We will see family on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. I am off from work so getting my long runs in will be pretty relatively easy.
Happy Holidays Everyone!!


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> ATTFFQOTD: I am not a ~family~ person. I got married to create my own family that I like to hang out with. Maybe I got spoiled because the first 3 years of our marriage we were stationed overseas and got to just enjoy our Christmas alone and together. It was all I wanted. Even after that tour we were stationed on the east coast, so no one was going to come see us during the holidays. But then we moved back home and had a kid and people expect you to like go see them. Ugh. It's exhausting. *So this weekend we are going to Vegas to spend Christmas with my parents.* I took Monday off because my kid is out of school that day so I am going to just enjoy that time doing fun crafts and baking with her. We are going over to a friend's house for dinner that night, which is unusual for us. I am more of an "order Chinese and watch Christmas movies" on the Eve but whatevs. Then Christmas morning we will do the presents thing and I guess go over to my in laws house. Shrug.



See you in Vegas? We get there Sunday afternoon.


----------



## huskies90

Interesting anecdote for the board: 

Back in the Spring I purchased 4 pairs of Asics Nimbus 19's on clearance at Runners Warehouse so that I would have the same shoe I trained over the summer and into the Fall be the same shoe I ran in for Goofy.  Really LOVE the shoe!! As we got closer to the race, I decided to buy a couple of more pairs on Amazon mainly because I wanted a color that would better match my outfit for the marathon but also because the 19's are pretty much gone now.  

I started breaking in these shoes last week and noticed they are NOT the same as the previous pairs I purchased. The lot #'s are different and the new ones were made in Vietnam instead of Indonesia.  You can tell that there is not as much padding on the new ones and they are not as stiff and actually, my feet hurt when I took them out for their first runs last week. I mean the differences are very slight but, I can definitely tell the difference.  I hope as I continue to break them in, they will be fine, and if not, I can fall back on a pair of the other shoes that have 250+ miles on them. 

But, anyway, I thought it was interesting to share. Has anyone who buys multiple pairs of the same shoes experience this?


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: No travelling and just two small family gatherings, so lots of time to relax and RUN. We have no snow on the the ground, so I plan to get some runs in. We will also go see a movie and if I have my way it will be* Aquaman...because Jason Momoa!*


----------



## cavepig

huskies90 said:


> Interesting anecdote for the board:
> 
> Back in the Spring I purchased 4 pairs of Asics Nimbus 19's on clearance at Runners Warehouse so that I would have the same shoe I trained over the summer and into the Fall be the same shoe I ran in for Goofy.  Really LOVE the shoe!! As we got closer to the race, I decided to buy a couple of more pairs on Amazon mainly because I wanted a color that would better match my outfit for the marathon but also because the 19's are pretty much gone now.
> 
> I started breaking in these shoes last week and noticed they are NOT the same as the previous pairs I purchased. The lot #'s are different and the new ones were made in Vietnam instead of Indonesia.  You can tell that there is not as much padding on the new ones and they are not as stiff and actually, my feet hurt when I took them out for their first runs last week. I mean the differences are very slight but, I can definitely tell the difference.  I hope as I continue to break them in, they will be fine, and if not, I can fall back on a pair of the other shoes that have 250+ miles on them.
> 
> But, anyway, I thought it was interesting to share. Has anyone who buys multiple pairs of the same shoes experience this?


Yes and it was with Asics Nimbus but the 18s.  The last pair I had just never fit the same as all the others I had, just slightly tighter always.  They were a different color.   I never looked a the manufacturer on them to see (edited, they say Indonesia), but that's interesting.


----------



## JeffW

huskies90 said:


> Interesting anecdote for the board:
> 
> Back in the Spring I purchased 4 pairs of Asics Nimbus 19's on clearance at Runners Warehouse so that I would have the same shoe I trained over the summer and into the Fall be the same shoe I ran in for Goofy.  Really LOVE the shoe!! As we got closer to the race, I decided to buy a couple of more pairs on Amazon mainly because I wanted a color that would better match my outfit for the marathon but also because the 19's are pretty much gone now.
> 
> I started breaking in these shoes last week and noticed they are NOT the same as the previous pairs I purchased. The lot #'s are different and the new ones were made in Vietnam instead of Indonesia.  You can tell that there is not as much padding on the new ones and they are not as stiff and actually, my feet hurt when I took them out for their first runs last week. I mean the differences are very slight but, I can definitely tell the difference.  I hope as I continue to break them in, they will be fine, and if not, I can fall back on a pair of the other shoes that have 250+ miles on them.
> 
> But, anyway, I thought it was interesting to share. Has anyone who buys multiple pairs of the same shoes experience this?



I notice this with Brooks Ghosts. I buy different colors, to help me remember to rotate them.  Over many generations I always notice two slightly different, but distinct feels to the shoes.  It is in the cut/width around the midfoot.  But so far, both have been compatible with my feet


----------



## Waiting2goback

camaker said:


> OK.  I need advice here.  My mind works in strange ways, not always to my long term benefit.  After completing last weekend's 50k, a popular question for me has been "so are you going to try a 50 miler now?"  Up until now the answer has been let's wait and see.  Until I get bored on a slow day at work and wonder "what ultras are being held in NC next year?"  Well, it turns out that there is a very appealing 50 miler being held on February 2nd.  It is a road course rather than a trail, which is a plus, and the course runs from the lighthouse in Corolla down to the Bodie Island lighthouse and then a bit further to historic Jennette's Pier.  It will be beautiful, if perhaps cold and windy.  The time limit is a very generous 15 hours (18 minutes/mile), so running out of time shouldn't be an issue.  Is it a bad idea to run a race like that on the heels of Goofy in January or, as I am rationalizing it, should I just continue to capitalize on my current fitness through one more big race?





camaker said:


> Thanks for the feedback!  Mentally I was doing fine at the end. I was tired and ready to finish, but I wasn’t feeling beaten.  I’d say I went through a mental slump about halfway through the race, but it was temporary and I was able to regain my focus. Physically, I started run/walking after the halfway point while largely maintaining pace, but didn’t start doing more walking than running until near the 2/3 - 3/4 portion of the course. That was the most technically challenging and fatiguing portion and it carried over into part of the return leg.  I actually returned to more running walking for the last 5 miles. Going back to Strava, my pacing was roughly:
> 
> Miles 1-21:  pretty consistent pacing
> Miles 21-25:  significantly reduced pace, more walk than run
> Miles 26-31:  consistent pacing, not quite as fast as 1-21, more run than walk
> 
> I think it’s definitely worth reiterating that this was only the 2nd trail race I’ve ever run and the rain and muddy conditions presented a challenge I did not properly adjust for, leading to a lot of the dip in pacing. I don’t think I would have these same issues with the road race.  I also find trail running far more mentally fatiguing due to the need to be much more focused on foot placement.
> 
> Your “doing the math” caution is a good one. I can sometimes feel like my distance potential is unlimited if I just slow down enough. Here, though, I think it’s worth mentioning that I was far less sore after the 50k and have bounced back much more quickly than from Chicago.  With the 50 miler I feel like I’ll be trading a high mentally and physically fatiguing course for one that is less mentally and physically fatiguing, but much longer. I just don’t have the experience to do the math and solve that equation for “good idea” or “bad idea” at this point.
> 
> ETA:  Sorry you had a struggle out there last weekend!  What do you think led to this being so difficult for you, especially since you were familiar with the course?  We must have passed each other a couple of times, at least.



I think you have already made up your mind.  Anybody that responded they wouldn't suggest it you replied with a reason their concern wouldn't be an issue.  Sounds like you want to do this race.   That's the impression I got from the responses.  The responses where people thought you should do it you didn't reply with why it wouldn't be a good idea.  



LSUlakes said:


> Its finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD!!!!* With today being the last working for most of us before the holiday, what are your Christmas plans over the weekend and into early next week? Any unique traditions? How do you fit in your runs with so much going on over the next few days?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This weekend we are going to my dads. Each year we have a big bonfire, have a gumbo, and pop fireworks. The bonfire is from a tradition from where my dad was raised. They build large bonfires along the levee of the Mississippi River on Christmas eve to light the way for Papa Noel. The bonfires over the years have become very creative and if you have time I recommend googling bonfires along the levee in Louisiana. Monday we're going to Christmas Eve mass and going to my aunts. Early night for use, since Santa is coming (Dad has many things to build this year). Christmas day we are going to stay in our pajamas and have a nice relaxing day at home. Getting in runs are hard to do because everyone wants us the be somewhere for a certain time, but it's my goal to get a decent long run in Saturday morning. My lower back is feeling better these days, but now something higher up is creating a issue and its causing some breathing issues. 35 is hitting hard lol.
> Have safe travels everyone and Merry Christmas!
> 
> *This post is not meant to offend anyone who does not partake in Christmas. If you celebrate or dont celebrate another holiday during this time of year, let us know. I find other peoples traditions very interesting and would love to hear about yours!



First Christmas officially divorced.  Last year we were separated but I was still in our old house and stuff so it was still much of the same, just without the ex-wife.  This year, new house, new girlfriend, etc...

No running.  NONE!  I am trying my best to keep positive about it but there are no signs of running for months ahead.  At this point I want to tell the doctor on 1/2 just to stick some scissors in and snip the tendon and sew it up so I can get back to running.  



huskies90 said:


> Interesting anecdote for the board:
> 
> Back in the Spring I purchased 4 pairs of Asics Nimbus 19's on clearance at Runners Warehouse so that I would have the same shoe I trained over the summer and into the Fall be the same shoe I ran in for Goofy.  Really LOVE the shoe!! As we got closer to the race, I decided to buy a couple of more pairs on Amazon mainly because I wanted a color that would better match my outfit for the marathon but also because the 19's are pretty much gone now.
> 
> I started breaking in these shoes last week and noticed they are NOT the same as the previous pairs I purchased. The lot #'s are different and the new ones were made in Vietnam instead of Indonesia.  You can tell that there is not as much padding on the new ones and they are not as stiff and actually, my feet hurt when I took them out for their first runs last week. I mean the differences are very slight but, I can definitely tell the difference.  I hope as I continue to break them in, they will be fine, and if not, I can fall back on a pair of the other shoes that have 250+ miles on them.
> 
> But, anyway, I thought it was interesting to share. Has anyone who buys multiple pairs of the same shoes experience this?



I buy the Asics Nimbus as well.  I LOVED, LOVED, LOVED the 17's in neon green.  Bought as many pairs as I could find before they were gone.  Hated the 18's and now I have the 19's.  I have found that even from color to color they vary greatly on fit and feel.  I try all the different colors on until I find the best.  Then I buy those.  But I don't order those on line.  I try every pair on.  I am not spending $100+ on sneakers only to get them and not like them.  I have an Asics outlet 45 minutes from me.  I go twice a year.  I don't do much for myself because all the kids consume my time, but this is a trip for me.  I get as excited walking into the Asics store as I do the Emporium on Main Street.   If I allowed myself I could probably spend equal amounts of money as both places too.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: We are shaking it up this year. We usually do Christmas Eve with my family at my brother's home. Because my mom passed away last year during the holidays, we decided a change was in order. DW and I are hosting my family's Christmas on Christmas-Eve-Eve. I'm going to fire up the smoker and smoke some weird things to complement the more traditional ham. I'll also make my famous broccoli salad.

No plans on Christmas Eve. I'll do around 7.5 miles.

On Christmas day, we go to my MIL's home to have Christmas with her and a young Indian couple we've 'adopted'. This is going to be a completely non-traditional menu: shrimp, spring rolls, dal, etc. If I'm feeling energetic, I'll make my broccoli salad for this one too.

As far as running goes, Christmas is having little effect. Sunday is my off day, so Christmas-Eve-Eve is no impact. I'll swap my Wednesday off day for Christmas. Depending on what time we are leaving, I may do a couple of miles on Christmas morning. For some reason, a couple of miles on Thanksgiving and Christmas morning are my most enjoyable runs of the year.


----------



## PrincessV

huskies90 said:


> Interesting anecdote for the board:
> 
> Back in the Spring I purchased 4 pairs of Asics Nimbus 19's on clearance at Runners Warehouse so that I would have the same shoe I trained over the summer and into the Fall be the same shoe I ran in for Goofy.  Really LOVE the shoe!! As we got closer to the race, I decided to buy a couple of more pairs on Amazon mainly because I wanted a color that would better match my outfit for the marathon but also because the 19's are pretty much gone now.
> 
> I started breaking in these shoes last week and noticed they are NOT the same as the previous pairs I purchased. The lot #'s are different and the new ones were made in Vietnam instead of Indonesia.  You can tell that there is not as much padding on the new ones and they are not as stiff and actually, my feet hurt when I took them out for their first runs last week. I mean the differences are very slight but, I can definitely tell the difference.  I hope as I continue to break them in, they will be fine, and if not, I can fall back on a pair of the other shoes that have 250+ miles on them.
> 
> But, anyway, I thought it was interesting to share. Has anyone who buys multiple pairs of the same shoes experience this?


Absolutely yes! It's happened to me with Asics, Saucony, and Brooks. I'll try a new shoe in color A, like it a lot, get it in color B because variety, and color B fits and/or rides differently. The differences are often subtle, but I'm like the Princess and the Pea with shoes: the slightest differences are noticeable to me, and usually unwelcome. It took years before I realized they're often made in different factories, and frequently different countries!


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: We are shaking it up this year. We usually do Christmas Eve with my family at my brother's home. Because my mom passed away last year during the holidays, we decided a change was in order. DW and I are hosting my family's Christmas on Christmas-Eve-Eve. I'm going to fire up the smoker and smoke some weird things to complement the more traditional ham. I'll also make my famous broccoli salad.



I like to smoke pork belly and I've done really thick-cut strips of bacon before too. My butcher also sells thin-cut beef short ribs which are awesome in the smoker. Same for chicken wings.

I'm smoking pork belly burnt ends and a couple of turkey breasts this year!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> With today being the last working for most of us before the holiday, what are your Christmas plans over the weekend and into early next week? Any unique traditions? How do you fit in your runs with so much going on over the next few days?


Church as usual on Sunday.  My faith (Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints sometimes called Mormon, although that is an unofficial, yet inoffensive nickname) usually doesn't have Christmas Eve or Christmas Day services unless those days fall on Sunday given the more extensive demands on our time in church service that we have during Sundays and even the rest of the week.  This year I'll be spending Christmas Eve and Christmas Day with my sister's family.  My 2 nephews are wildly excited about that.  

As for traditions, I always watch at least one version of A Christmas Carol on Christmas Eve.  My two favorite versions are the Muppets with Michael Caine as Scrooge and a TNT version from the late 90s with Patrick Stewart as Scrooge, but I always have a soft spot for Mickey's Christmas Carol as it was the first version of the story I ever saw.

The only major running tweak will be flipping the 6 mile run on Christmas Day with the off day on Wednesday.  Otherwise, all runs will hopefully go as planned.


----------



## AFwifelife

JeffW said:


> I notice this with Brooks Ghosts. I buy different colors, to help me remember to rotate them.  Over many generations I always notice two slightly different, but distinct feels to the shoes.  It is in the cut/width around the midfoot.  But so far, both have been compatible with my feet



This same thing happened to my husband! Right in the mid foot too. He started breaking in a new pair and immediately started having pain on the top of his foot. Tried different pacing techniques, different socks, tying looser, just nothing would help.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Nothing too special.  I'm just not that into the holidays anymore.  My only plans for Christmas Eve involve going to OTF for a morning class and then we'll probably pick up some stuff for dinner that night.  SO likes to get a shrimp ring and I get a pork pie because I'm French Canadian and that's what we eat on Christmas Eve.  

Christmas Day we will have to go over to the SO's parents house to exchange gifts and eat some stuff.  We usually get a deli sandwich platter from the supermarket, and chips and stuff, and then we're bringing a couple of bakery pies.  Hopefully we won't have to stay there for too long.   The rest of the day I expect will just be playing video games.  My parents are across the country in AZ so I'll have a phone call with them at night probably.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I am the youngest of 6 so we used to host 40 or so people Christmas Eve. This year, like the last few, it will just be us, my mom, a sister or two and their families. So about 15-20 depending. My dad was from Italy so we usually have mostaccioli and watch old home movies of Christmases past (I lost my dad in my early 20s, which is more years ago than I care to admit).
We also have a tradition of a big party with friends. My BIL is hosting this year which is awesome because during the winter he lives in a "castle" in Cleveland that has quite the history. It's a fun place to spend the holiday.
I also am forcing myself to run or cross train every day I'm off work. I've been lazy and making excuses. That has to stop.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: We have always lived far from family so our Christmas is usually low key (which I like!). I usually bake and cook treats all month long, but have done nothing this year. I’m having a cooking marathon on Sunday to make up for it. Christmas Eve I’ll get my 5 miles in, but the rest of the day is for lazing around, watching movies & church service. We usually order pizza for dinner, but my daughter has been begging for stuffed shells so I made sauce and canned it earlier this week. No running Christmas Day for me. When Dopeybadger was creating my plan I requested to have this day off. We will open presents in the morning and laze around all day. We don’t even bother getting out of our pajamas. I’ll be making prime rib for dinner.



Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: Nothing too special.  I'm just not that into the holidays anymore.  My only plans for Christmas Eve involve going to OTF for a morning class and then we'll probably pick up some stuff for dinner that night.  SO likes to get a shrimp ring and I get a pork pie because I'm French Canadian and that's what we eat on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Christmas Day we will have to go over to the SO's parents house to exchange gifts and eat some stuff.  We usually get a deli sandwich platter from the supermarket, and chips and stuff, and then we're bringing a couple of bakery pies.  Hopefully we won't have to stay there for too long.   The rest of the day I expect will just be playing video games.  My parents are across the country in AZ so I'll have a phone call with them at night probably.



I’m making Tourtiere on Sunday!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   Love reading about everyone's plans and traditions.   Thank you for sharing.

We will visit my mom's house Christmas Eve for dinner, gift exchange for the smaller kids, and go to midnight candle service at Church.  Probably watch the Christmas Story marathon throughout the day.  

Christmas Day will be low key at our house with family coming over for lasagna and possibly going to see a movie (sorry Aquaman fans, we will probably have more folks interested in Mary Poppins or Vice).

Now that our daughter is home from Clemson, we've been watching Christmas movies each night, everything is baked and decorated, and we are enjoying family time.

No big changes in my running plans since I'm trying to maintain fitness but not actively training at the moment.  I get to run when I want this month!!

Best wishes for a great Holiday everyone!!


----------



## Princess KP

Miranda said:


> I get a pork pie because I'm French Canadian and that's what we eat on Christmas Eve.





Bree said:


> I’m making Tourtiere on Sunday!


I ordered tourtiere from Au Pied De Cochon in Montreal!


----------



## Chaitali

We almost always have to travel for Christmas and this year, we actually don't have to travel and get to stay home.  We're taking full advantage and being super lazy and staying home almost the whole time since we both have off work Monday and Tuesday.  I do have my longest long run tomorrow, I'm doing it with a friend and we're having brunch downtown afterward.  I have a short run Sunday and Tuesday too.  It should be easy to get them in without having to worry about work.

The rest of the weekend, Netflix and eating a bunch of random food we've picked up from Trader Joe's.  No real cooking


----------



## Baloo in MI

This is so cool to read about all your traditions and plans!  

My partner's parents have both passed away in the passed two years and her brother has moved to Illinois.  So this was going to be a "just the four of us" Christmas.  We decided to fly my dad out from California so now we will have five.  We will stay home Christmas Eve and day.  Our plan is to cook my family's traditional tamales with rice, beans, corn salad and likely carne asada or another meat.  We make a lot and then just eat our way through the holiday!  We always watch Mickey's Christmas Carol and then read Twas the Night before Christmas before the girls go to bed on Christmas Eve.  Christmas day used to include going to my MIL house, this year we will stay home, stay in pj's, open gifts, watch movies and eat (see above)!  

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## Keels

Baloo in MI said:


> This is so cool to read about all your traditions and plans!
> 
> My partner's parents have both passed away in the passed two years and her brother has moved to Illinois.  So this was going to be a "just the four of us" Christmas.  We decided to fly my dad out from California so now we will have five.  We will stay home Christmas Eve and day.  Our plan is to cook my family's traditional tamales with rice, beans, corn salad and likely carne asada or another meat.  We make a lot and then just eat our way through the holiday!  We always watch Mickey's Christmas Carol and then read Twas the Night before Christmas before the girls go to bed on Christmas Eve.  Christmas day used to include going to my MIL house, this year we will stay home, stay in pj's, open gifts, watch movies and eat (see above)!
> 
> Happy holidays to all!



Send me ALLLLLLLLLL the carne asada. Kthx.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: We are basically taking a tour of the state of North Carolina. We will spend two days in a Charlotte at my sister in laws then my in laws are coming back with us and staying with us through Christmas. On the 26th, we will pile in the car again and drive to Wilmington to do Christmas with my side of the family. I got my longest run done yesterday but I am sure I will make time to run, especially with my in laws here. I will use Goofy as an excuse to get out and run but I probably would anyways even if I didn’t have a race coming up. My MIL can be tough to be around so I look forward to getting a break and running.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: this is a very busy time of year for us. In term of running, I’ll have no problem getting them in as my Christmas break started yesterday and I don’t go back till the 3rd of January. 

We left today for my in laws in Maine to celebrate Christmas this weekend. I also made a bunch of cookies. We will stay here till Sunday. On Monday we will head to my parents and spend Christmas night there and then celebrate Christmas with them, my sister and her boyfriend and both sets of grandparents. We then have our wedding anniversary the weekend of New Years and then head back to Maine the first weekend in January to celebrate Christmas with the rest of my husband extended family. I’m exhausted just typing it out lol


----------



## flav

huskies90 said:


> Interesting anecdote for the board:
> 
> Back in the Spring I purchased 4 pairs of Asics Nimbus 19's on clearance at Runners Warehouse so that I would have the same shoe I trained over the summer and into the Fall be the same shoe I ran in for Goofy.  Really LOVE the shoe!! As we got closer to the race, I decided to buy a couple of more pairs on Amazon mainly because I wanted a color that would better match my outfit for the marathon but also because the 19's are pretty much gone now.
> 
> I started breaking in these shoes last week and noticed they are NOT the same as the previous pairs I purchased. The lot #'s are different and the new ones were made in Vietnam instead of Indonesia.  You can tell that there is not as much padding on the new ones and they are not as stiff and actually, my feet hurt when I took them out for their first runs last week. I mean the differences are very slight but, I can definitely tell the difference.  I hope as I continue to break them in, they will be fine, and if not, I can fall back on a pair of the other shoes that have 250+ miles on them.
> 
> But, anyway, I thought it was interesting to share. Has anyone who buys multiple pairs of the same shoes experience this?


I also use ASICS Nimbus 19.
After reading your post I tried to do an inventory:
Pair #1 is retired and at work
Pair #2 is also in the office so ?
Pair #3 is from Indonesia
Pair #4 is still in a box and made in Indonesia
Pair #5 is still in a box, is the men model and is made in Vietnam which now worries me. I will let you know when I try them. If I buy more, I’ll be careful.

Edit: I am very curious about pair #6 that my mom is going to give me for New Year!


----------



## Smilelea

First of all, runs will be a lot easier to get in even with the holidays. All of our travels are late afternoon/evening. I'll get my runs in right after breakfast or during YDS's naps.

Secondly, our holiday season has started off fabulously. We discovered that one of our vehicles has an emissions problem that is no longer covered under warranty and they (the dealership) want to charge us $1400+ to fix it. Thankfully, my cousin owns a garage and can fix it for half that. But still, spending $700+ this close to Christmas wasn't in the budget. 

On a happier note, tomorrow we will decorate gingerbread houses and I will get in my long run for the week. Christmas Eve Eve, we will travel 1.5 hours to my MIL's for that side of family Christmas (after morning church and YDS's nap).
Christmas Eve, we will make and decorate Christmas cookies for Santa and then be lazy until time for the Christmas Eve service at church (which is thankfully only a mile from our house) @ 5pm. Then come back home for supper and Christmas movies. 
Christmas Day, we will do our usual Chrismas morning gifts, cinnamon roll Christmas trees with green icing, and then be lazy (us) while the children play with their new toys. Then go to my FIL's for supper and that side of family Christmas @ 5pm. 
Sadly, since my grandparents passed away, it's hard to get my side of the family together anymore. On the other hand, we did just see my parents last weekend for my mom's surprise 60th birthday party. They also live 4.5 hours away so that makes it that much harder to get together.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: So I am off as is the rest of the office. I am going back early this year, January 3rd, because I want to keep those few days for Dopey 2020. Kids are off until the 7th. We will use the vacation time to see family, they live within a two hours radius from our house in different country sides. We hope to limit the number of sleepover places to three this year because otherwise it feels like I am always packing-unpacking-wash and repeat. It is a pleasure to see everyone though. It should be easy to fit my runs: Many country roads to explore!


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: The standing rule is that after the Christmas meal the turkey carcass is mine to make gumbo.


----------



## gjramsey

Race Report - Houston's 12k of Christmas

When I planned out my race season, this race was not planned.  My cousin asked in Oct if I wanted to run it, and the price was right.   My cousin hates driving in downtown Houston, so she came over to my house before  heading to the race site.  The race start and finish was in the usual downtown Houston location, Sam Houston Park, and the route was 6K out and back on Allen Parkway.  My cousin had not been to this part of downtown and was shocked at the layout of the park and the old houses they have there.  For races, it is a fantastic location, and makes perfect sense to be used by multiple races, even though Allen Parkway can get repetitive with multiple races.

I have not done any long tempo runs yet this season, so my goal today was to try and run a consistent pace for what I hope to be my half pace in January.  The race started at 7:30, and the temps were a little warmer than I was hoping for, in the mid 50s.  I took off a little faster than I planned, and decided to see how long I could keep it up.  Miles 1 and 2 were 7:02 and 7:01.  Since it was out and back and two laps, I saw my cousin when she was at 1.5k.  She was hoping to finish her 6k before I finished my 12k.

Mile 3 was 7:06, and I was starting to feel like I can't keep that pace.  Mile 4 dropped to a 7:12.  Mile 5 ended up being a 7:00, which surprised me.  6 and 7 were both 7:16s.

I passed my cousin in the last .1 of a mile, and she yelled NOOOO! as I went by her.   She had not trained too much over the last several months except for crossfit, and was happy with her time.

This was a fun race, and the two loops were good, being able to see other runners for most of the last 3 legs. Also a good number of runners in Xmas costumes.  Saw the grinch, a deranged easter bunny, and may Christmas sweater looking running shirts.

Finished with a *52:43*.  My quiet goal was sub 55.

I ended up 4/47 in my 50-59 age group. 46/840 overall.

Really happy with the race, and really feel positive in going for a 1:35ish half next month.


----------



## rteetz

I had an awesome 20 mile training run today so I am now ready to take on my 3rd Dopey with confidence. Its taper time!


----------



## garneska

@gjramsey soundslike a great race and primer for your half. Go get it.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD—Christmas plans.

I have an extended family that is pretty close and no one was willing to give up “their” holiday time, so over the years we ended up with multiple gatherings.

On the 23rd, we celebrate at my house and the granddaughters open their gifts from me and DH.  In addition to my two DDs, SIL and two granddaughters, we will also host my parents, my in-laws, my sister and BIL and their kids, my brother and SIL and their kids, and a family friend, his wife and kids.  Dinner is pizza and assorted snacks.

Christmas Eve is at my Aunt’s house.  She lives in the 1840’s brick farmhouse that has housed at least 7 or 8 generations of my dad’s family.  My cousins and all their kids will be there, along with many other friends & family.  We do a grab-bag gift exchange game that is usually pretty fun!  Dinner is a carry-in...I usually make a Reuben Dip appetizer.

Christmas Day includes breakfast at my in-laws and dinner at my parents.  The uncommon thing is that my parents and in-laws get along so well that they always go the the gathering at the other’s house!  

Plan is to run 12 miles tomorrow morning...and then enjoy the festivities over the next three days.


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> Its finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD!!!!* With today being the last working for most of us before the holiday, what are your Christmas plans over the weekend and into early next week? Any unique traditions? How do you fit in your runs with so much going on over the next few days?



MY DH and I don't have any family locally, so we are always traveling for Christmas.  First we go to his family in a suburb of Detroit for a few days before Christmas and Christmas day.  Then we go to my family in rural western PA the day after and for a few more days - total travel time is 8 days or so. We are lucky that our families don't fight over who "gets" us for Christmas day, since my extended family tends to have their big party on the Saturday after Christmas.  The down side is that we've never been in our home for Christmas in the 20 years we've been married.  

At both places, I usually get up and run at about 7:30am and come back for a late breakfast.  Depending on the specific family members, they may or may not all be awake and around by the time I get back.    This gets it done so that other activities don't interfere, and I like starting out with exercise since the rest of the time with our families is pretty sedate.

Hope you all have a good holiday season!


----------



## jmasgat

avondale said:


> MY DH and I don't have any family locally, so we are always traveling for Christmas.  First we go to his family in a suburb of Detroit for a few days before Christmas and Christmas day.



Waving in your general direction from Beverly Hills, MI.....


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> I had an awesome 20 mile training run today so I am now ready to take on my 3rd Dopey with confidence. Its taper time!


10 miles yesterday (Saturday) 20 today (Sunday). My legs feel like jelly. I guess that means I am ready? Hopefully the next time I finish running that far someone is putting medals around my neck with cartoon characters on them. Up next: tapering.


----------



## Keels

@LSUlakes - sneaking in one last race weekend to close out the year:

31 - @Keels - NYE Eve Double: A.M. Half, P.M. 5K (NG)


----------



## MissLiss279

@LSUlakes 
If you are adding non-Disney January races: I’ve got one..

1 - MissLiss279 - Hangover Half 5k (<25:00/NA)

I’m not sure if I can do this, but I’m going to try. Right now, I think there was a little snow predicted for New Year’s Eve. If that happens, I will really be unsure about this time.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Attqotd:

I’m going to work. And then I’m going to work some more. I’m a few hours into a 16 hour night/day. Go home for a few then back for another night Christmas Eve. Then Christmas I’ll be working all afternoon and night  Hopefully it’ll be slow and not too bad, the check should be nice just in time for dopey. 

My family will do something at the end of the week to celebrate.


----------



## LSUlakes

Saturday I ran with a guy from out of town thats coached by the same person as I am. Since he wasnt familiar with the area the coached asked if I wouldn't mind he run with me. I had no problem with this and was happy to have someone run with me. He was supposed to run 23 miles and I had 18 to do. Since she suggested the idea I thought we were at similar paces. Well a few miles in he ask about my run/walk ratios. It is then I realized I never asked what his pace was. I told him my goal is to make it 5 miles without a stop and from there take walks as needed. His reaction let me know that was not good. After some additional follow up questions his normal pace is 12 min/mi for long runs. We ran the first 4 at 10 min pace or less. Needless to say the rest of the run went much slower once I realized our differences in pace and I felt kinda bad about the first 4 miles. He stopped at 18 because he was done. I really enjoyed having someone to run with. The important thing I was reminded of here is assuming things rarely turn out well. 



kleph said:


> ATTQOTD: The standing rule is that after the Christmas meal the turkey carcass is mine to make gumbo.



I approve of this!!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

To end the year and start of the new year we have the following folks with races:

30 - @Kazrak  - Brazen Almost New Year's Eve 10k (1:14:00 / N/A)
31 - @Keels  - NYE Eve Double: AM Half, PM 5k (NG / N/A)

*January 2019*
01 - @MissLiss279  - Hangover Half 5k (24:59 / N/A)

Best of luck to each you this upcoming weekend! I added the January race just incase I do not get a chance to do it next week before it happens. If anyone else has a race they would like to add please let me know.


----------



## LSUlakes

*Public Notice:
*
The 2019 version of the running thread will go live January 2, 2019 hopefully mid morning. Once that thread is going, feel free to let me know of any upcoming races in 2019. If you have a January 2019 race you would like to add you can let me know in this thread or once the new one is made, the choice is yours. 

I would like to thank everyone for their participation in this years thread. It appears we have gained a few new posters and the thread has grown a lot over the last year. I've enjoyed all of the conversations with everyone here and look forward to another year of talking about running and whatever random things that come along with it.


----------



## ZellyB

Thank you so much @LSUlakes for keeping this thread up (past, present and future).  I know it's a lot of work but I really appreciate your doing it!


----------



## LSUlakes

*Christmas Eve *QOTD: This is going to me a multi part question. Do you have dreams about a big race thats coming up? Are they good good dreams or a dream of something going wrong? Do you have dreams about being in the parks, and if so what are those like?

ATTQOTD: I do have dreams about big races and usually they are not bad. They are just snaps of me running various parts of the course, so I guess thats good. The dreams about the parks happened last night and is the reason I was asking this question. I had a dream we were in MK a day or two after the marathon and instead of a crowd level of 5 or lower, it was Christmas level 10 crowds. I guess that could be considered a nightmare lol.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:. I always have dreams before races. They are usually nightmares. . The most common is that I get lost on the course. I nearly always end up inside a building of some sort (often a mall LOL) and can't find my way out or back to the race. This may indicate racing anxiety or a shopping problem. Most likely both...


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I’ve never dreamed about any of the races I’ve completed. However, I did have race nightmares a few weeks back about a race I’m not even sure I’m going to run, let alone signed up for yet.


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: Race dreams only happen a night or two before the race for me.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I have 1 or 2 race related dreams a year. They don't always seem connected to an upcoming race.

They usually contain all or some of the following elements: confusion at the expo, transportation issues on race day, can't find (or have wrong) shoes/socks/watch, getting lost on the course (usually in a house or parking garage), running like I'm buried in thick mud (each step is almost impossible and takes a minute to make).


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I hardly ever dream about races. When I do, it’s just weird stuff - not good, not bad, just... odd. I haven’t had one in so long, I can’t even think of an example lol! And no dreams about parks.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I have had several race dreams, most of where my legs are so heavy I can’t run. I just had a dream 2 nights ago about cheering on runners at the marathon (why wasn’t I running?) and found/kept a golden retriever puppy... so not a bad dream at all! Ha! 

It’s one of my very favorite days of the year... Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I always have weird race dreams, but only before marathons. I had several before Dopey last year. It's usually a nightmare about something going wrong, like I can't pick up my bib, can't find my corral, sleeping through my alarm, and of course, them running out of medals before I finish!


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *Christmas Eve *QOTD: This is going to me a multi part question. Do you have dreams about a big race thats coming up? Are they good good dreams or a dream of something going wrong? Do you have dreams about being in the parks, and if so what are those like?


ATTQOTD: I have the typical showing up late and not ready to run dream. As for dreams about the parks those are usually day dreams as I sit thru a boring meeting at work.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *Christmas Eve *QOTD: This is going to me a multi part question. Do you have dreams about a big race thats coming up? Are they good good dreams or a dream of something going wrong? Do you have dreams about being in the parks, and if so what are those like?


I have had a few about marathon weekend. Some good and some bad. That typically happens every year. 

My last bad one was about things going wrong at the expo. 

I’ve had dreams about the parks but non too recent for me to remember details.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I think I have more pre-trip dreams than pre-race dreams. A few weeks ago I had a dream that we were halfway down the road and I realized I forgot our AP cards and Tables in Wonderland card. DH kept telling me in the dream just go buy a replacement TiW card and I said no I’m not paying for my mistake. So I punished myself by not leaving the room the entire trip. It was very strange. 

Last night I must have had a subconscious trip dream because I woke up to my alarm thinking it was music from Epcot and in my weird waking up state I said “not today Epcot” before realizing it was my alarm.


----------



## Chaitali

O do tend to have anxiety dreams before big races, usually about sleeping in or getting lost and missing the race entirely!


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *Christmas Eve *QOTD: This is going to me a multi part question. Do you have dreams about a big race thats coming up? Are they good good dreams or a dream of something going wrong? Do you have dreams about being in the parks, and if so what are those like?


I do occasionally dream about a big race and, much like my dreams before a big trip, they usually center around being late or forgetting something. Apparently, that is my worst nightmare because I am an obsessive planner and always early. I usually pack for a trip days in advance and always put everything out for a race the previous day. I work at the airport, so I know my way around and can't imagine ever actually being late for a flight. I have not had any dreams about marathon weekend recently, but I did have one during last year's races when I had already mentally committed to 2019 and was enjoying following along online:


CDKG said:


> I had a dream last night that I was running the marathon (I'm only 1 year, 1 week, and 1 day early!) it was still early on (MK), but I was running slow and steady and feeling good. However, I wasn't prepared. For some reason I was running with my handbag across my body and my only fuel/supplies were the things I happened to have inside. Whoever was running with me was starting to struggle and I remember thinking I don't want to run the rest of this thing by myself!



I don't remember having any dreams about being in the parks. That would be nice!


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I’ve had race dreams. I know they were odd, but can’t remember them. Never had park dreams unless you count my day dreams of having MK closed down just for me followed by a night in the Cinderella castle suite.


----------



## jmasgat

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:. I always have dreams before races. They are usually nightmares. . The most common is that I get lost on the course. I nearly always end up inside a building of some sort (often a mall LOL) and can't find my way out or back to the race. This may indicate racing anxiety or a shopping problem. Most likely both...



One of my last race nightmares also involved being inside a building---but it was part of the course, and in the dream this wasn't weird.  The anxiety was getting lost inside the building. I think the building in mine was a school.  So great, combining old anxieties with new!  As Danny Glover would say, I'm getting to old for this $h1t!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

gjramsey said:


> Saw the grinch, a deranged easter bunny, and may Christmas sweater looking running shirts.


That may have been the Ice Cream Bunny.  He's from a bizarre film called Santa and the Ice Cream Bunny that is in the veins of Santa Claus Conquers the Martians.  



LSUlakes said:


> Do you have dreams about a big race thats coming up? Are they good good dreams or a dream of something going wrong? Do you have dreams about being in the parks, and if so what are those like?


I have dreams about races all the time.  They're definitely strange as they involve me running strong around mile 20 and suddenly have me back around mile 10 shortly thereafter.


----------



## Kerry1957

@LSUlakes; Here's another New Year's Day race in suburban Chicago. Out and back at a local brewery.

*January 2019*
01 - @Kerry1957  - Cheers to New Year's 5k (N/A / N/A)


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Attqotd: I never have. Lots of kitchen nightmares, though.

Today’s run was a 2 mile “tempo” run, with 3 mi total warmup and cool down.  I wish I had taken a picture of the “Warning- Coyotes in the area” sign. I ran past it and noticed the only other prints in the snow were dog prints so I turned around and went a different way.

I did get the poop fairy sign, which I love, but it seems like no one follows.

Edit-also, my weight is down 30+ pounds since I started running and not drinking in September. Hoping to be around 210 for my marathon in August, so another 54 to go!


----------



## JulieODC

I’ve had dreams where I forgot my running shoes!

01 - @JulieODC - New Year's Classic 5k (N/A / N/A)

Ran this race last year and it was -13 degrees. This year is forecasted to be in the 40s!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *Public Notice:
> *
> The 2019 version of the running thread will go live January 2, 2019 hopefully mid morning. Once that thread is going, feel free to let me know of any upcoming races in 2019. If you have a January 2019 race you would like to add you can let me know in this thread or once the new one is made, the choice is yours.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for their participation in this years thread. It appears we have gained a few new posters and the thread has grown a lot over the last year. I've enjoyed all of the conversations with everyone here and look forward to another year of talking about running and whatever random things that come along with it.



Thank you for keeping this thread going.  I hope to be participating for years to come.  



LSUlakes said:


> *Christmas Eve *QOTD: This is going to me a multi part question. Do you have dreams about a big race thats coming up? Are they good good dreams or a dream of something going wrong? Do you have dreams about being in the parks, and if so what are those like?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do have dreams about big races and usually they are not bad. They are just snaps of me running various parts of the course, so I guess thats good. The dreams about the parks happened last night and is the reason I was asking this question. I had a dream we were in MK a day or two after the marathon and instead of a crowd level of 5 or lower, it was Christmas level 10 crowds. I guess that could be considered a nightmare lol.



I have had dreams about races before, I just can't remember them.  I have no races coming up.  I'll be lucky if I race at all in 2019.  I haven't even been able to do the elliptical so I bought a stationary bike last night for my house to try and stay in shape as much as possible.  

Crowd levels were not a 5 last January for marathon weekend, IMO at least.  They weren't Christmas levels either but I would say at least a 7.  Between marathon weekend in 2016 and 2018 wait times had doubled from what I saw between the two years.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What do you like or dislike about a taper? 

ATTQOTD: I like the reduction in mileage as it gives me more free time. That doesnt really apply this year since I havent put in many miles, so its been like a 12 month long taper lol. 26.2 is going to be brutal!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you like or dislike about a taper?


I don’t mind it much. I haven’t done a lot of high mileage runs this training cycle but I feel prepared enough. I like that taper is an opportunity to keep the legs in good shape and some rest going into race day.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  It's not my favorite part of the training cycle.   I've put in the time and miles and should feel confident about my efforts.  But sometimes I don't.  
Maybe I scaled too far back or not enough.  My body seems confused about the change.  I'm never really sure if I'm doing it right.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I enjoy the decreased mileage and wear and tear on my body, but the down side is the taper madness in which I constantly believe I have imaginary hurts or that I'm getting sick.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you like or dislike about a taper?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I like the reduction in mileage as it gives me more free time. That doesnt really apply this year since I havent put in many miles, so its been like a 12 month long taper lol. 26.2 is going to be brutal!



I like the time I gain back in my life, much like you.  I like that it means the race I have been training hard for is getting closer.  I don't like the feeling that I am lost without the running.  Sometimes I don't know what to do with myself having the extra free time.  It's a double edge sword.  Sometimes finding time to get all those runs in to train for a full can be stressful.  So that's why I like the free time I get back.  But then I feel lost without it at the same time.  I know I am making no sense but oh well.

And your race will be tough, I did it last year under similar conditions.  But it is Disney.  It will still be fun and you will look back on it in the future and it will be a story you laugh about.  "Remember when I was stupid enough to try a marathon with only an 8 mile long run (in my case)?"  Sure, I sound crazy but I have a nice 25th medal hanging on my rack so it was worth it.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I’ve never really tapered for a half, so I think this is my first formal taper. I’m looking forward to healing some stuff, like whatever this hip/groin pain is, and letting my lungs recover. Will also use this extra free time to get stuff done that I’ve been putting off. I will also take some Pure Barre classes as I haven’t been able to take in about a month and a half, although I have been teaching classes.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *Christmas Eve *QOTD: This is going to me a multi part question. Do you have dreams about a big race thats coming up? Are they good good dreams or a dream of something going wrong? Do you have dreams about being in the parks, and if so what are those like?



Generally the only times I have dreams just before races is if I'm under-prepared.  Then I have dreams about being under-prepared.  I do often have dreams about not being able to really run.  Those dreams where no matter how fast you try to go you are basically just walking.  They come up from time to time.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you like or dislike about a taper?



I only really taper for fulls and I like that I'm close to my race, I'm either prepared or accepted that it will be slower than hoped for, and I have some additional free time after work (when almost all my runs happen).


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you like or dislike about a taper?


ATTQOTD: For me, I mostly only taper my long weekend run and maybe take a few miles off my weekday runs. I try not to change my normal running routine too much. I do usually peel back quite a bit the week before the race so my body is well rested and strong.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

ATTQOTD: the races I have made it to, have usually meant that training coincided with the busy season at work. I haven’t made it to a race since moving to Utah full time, but on MV it meant working like a dog all summer, and running my kiester off, then hitting the taper when we died down at work.

Going from running and working constantly had me bouncing off the wall. I’ll see how this year goes since I have 3 races in three months this summer and they get successively longer.


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: I’ve only tapered for half marathons and like the reduced mileage. Tapering for Dopey this time around. I had a fantastic last long run on Saturday which ended peak week on a high note. I’m looking forward to some of the easier runs. The women in my neighborhood started a beginners running group. I finally had the time to join them on Monday. I ran two miles with them then ran three more on my own. It was a welcome diversion to all the solo miles I put in. Those two miles went by so fast.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Bree said:


> ATTQOTD: I’ve only tapered for half marathons and like the reduced mileage. Tapering for Dopey this time around. I had a fantastic last long run on Saturday which ended peak week on a high note. I’m looking forward to some of the easier runs. The women in my neighborhood started a beginners running group. I finally had the time to join them on Monday. I ran two miles with them then ran three more on my own. It was a welcome diversion to all the solo miles I put in. Those two miles went by so fast.


Yeah, it’s, I don’t know if “fun” is the appropriate word, but it’s at least amusing when you do really long runs and then do shorter ones and they seem like a quick sprint, even though when you started that same run dragged on.


----------



## CDKG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you like or dislike about a taper?


This is my first marathon taper. For my half marathon taper earlier this year, I really enjoyed the reduction in miles. What I did not like were all of the random aches and pains that popped up. Since my last long run (20 miles) was just on Sunday, my body hasn’t realized I’m tapering yet. Hopefully this taper goes smoothly!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD:



ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  I enjoy the decreased mileage and wear and tear on my body, but the down side is the taper madness in which I constantly believe I have imaginary hurts or that I'm getting sick.



This! Taper madness usually hits me hard.

@LSUlakes A friend just talked me into a January trail race:

Jan 5 - michigandergirl - Yankee Springs Winter Challenge 10K - NG

Thanks for keeping this thread going!


----------



## AFwifelife

ATTQOTD: Taper madness isn't my friend.  Definitely a downside of Dopey is doing a taper during the stressful holidays.  Thankfully I've put in the miles before now but right now is a major struggle, both mentally and physically.


----------



## KevM

Christmas Eve ATTQOTD: I have yet to have a dream about a race I am running.

ATTQOTD: My favorite thing about tapering is the time I gain back my runningless miles.

@LSUlakes I have two runs in Jan.

Jan 1 - KevM - Run with Jack New Years 5k - NG

Jan 19 - KevM - 2019 Winter Pickle Run Seires No 1 - NG


----------



## mankle30

Tapering shouldn't be too different from my regular running. In fact, since I haven't been able to "keep up" with the mileage of my training plan throughout, Week 2 of the 3-week taper is actually more mileage than I'm generally used to (about 47 miles), although I'll try to get that down to 40. My final week of the taper, I'll be touring the parks four of those days, so it'll be tough to find the time to run.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I enjoy the taper. I like the reduced running. I don't have the thoughts of 'I should be doing more'.

I go on a special diet the last 2 weeks before a marathon. It's almost a ritual. I don't know if it has any physical benefits, but it helps me get in a marathon state of mind.

Like almost everyone else, I worry about every little ache and pain. I am also deathly afraid of public places and family gatherings due to the possibility of getting a cold.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

GreatLakes said:


> Those dreams where no matter how fast you try to go you are basically just walking.



I've had that happen in real life. I thought I was running. I passed a 90 year old spectator. His runner went by, he took a picture and turned around to walk to his car.

He Pac-Manned me.


----------



## chuckille

Professor_Cookie said:


> Today’s run was a 2 mile “tempo” run, with 3 mi total warmup and cool down. I wish I had taken a picture of the “Warning- Coyotes in the area” sign. I ran past it and noticed the only other prints in the snow were dog prints so I turned around and went a different way.



The snow there looks great! I’ll be heading to Park City in mid January for our annual Utah trip so I’m hoping for some more in the near future!


ATTQOTD: I like the taper since it gives me more time to relax and spend time with family, instead of planning runs around kid pick-up times/family outings/etc.


----------



## KSellers88

First, I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!

ATTQOTD (Christmas Eve): I am a complete weirdo and do not have dreams. I was recently prescribed some medication that made me have seriously weird dreams, so I have stopped taking it and now I am back to not dreaming at all again. 

ATTQOTD (today): I love the reduced mileage and extra rest of a taper, but I always manage to convince myself that I have a stress fracture or strained tendon during the taper so that is fun.


----------



## cavepig

I like tapering because I have very tired legs now and the thought of heading out in the cold wind for less time is a nice feeling.  



apdebord said:


> I’m looking forward to healing some stuff, like whatever this hip/groin pain is,


I have a similar area pain that I had in the fall. It went away but recently came back but not quiet as bad. So, yeah this taper is all about healing as best as possible.  I usually run a lot of hills, so as part of tapering is limiting hills as that seems to aggravate it.   I hope your pain heals up in time for the marathon.


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD: Same>





huskies90 said:


> ATTQOTD: For me, I mostly only taper my long weekend run and maybe take a few miles off my weekday runs. I try not to change my normal running routine too much. I do usually peel back quite a bit the week before the race so my body is well rested and strong.



For Marathon weekend, I was relieved when I finished the second 20 miler. It feels good to know I don't have to do another one of those until the races. My daily runs are usually 6-7 miles three times a week and a longer run on the weekend. I cut back to 11 last Saturday and will probably do about 13 this Saturday. The weekday runs won't change much until the last week before we leave and then I'll cut back to 3-5 on MWF.

In reference to taper pain: I can have IT band pain around my knee or hip today, Achilles pain tomorrow, groin pain the next day, shoulder pain after that, and then lower back pain or plantar fasciitis.... I figure that as long as it is moving around from place to place, it is not an injury, but just the part of getting older.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD (previous): I don't usually remember my dreams, but I had one a few weeks before my first 50 miler (a race for which I was terrified).  What I remember is that I came into an aid station from the wrong direction and the volunteers took my number and began whispering to each other and pointing at me.  Then they would not let me have any of the cookies on the table, so I left pretending that I put some cookies in my pack...  Think I was struggling with feeling like I did not belonged in the race.

ATTQOTD (today): Well when I am actually running and training for a race (2019 can't get here fast enough!) I have a love/hate relationship with the taper.  I really enjoy the extra time with my family and opportunities to sleep in a bit.  But real quick I begin to get panicky that I am not doing enough and will regret it on race day.  If I see another runner I imagine they are in my race and will be more ready than me.  I can't wait to experience taper madness again.


----------



## huggybuff

Hiya, @LSUlakes !

I'm registered for two races as of now.

Feb 3 - huggybuff - Super Sunday Run X 5K - NG

May 19 - huggybuff - Gold Country Half - NG

I have another one coming up in April but I haven't registered because I'm not sure of the distance that we're going for yet.


----------



## Ellie_

Hi all! I’m running my first half in January and hoping to get some second opinions on my taper plan as I’m new to this. The training program I was using didn’t include a plan for tapering. 

I finished my last long run on Sunday 12/23 at 11 miles and was feeling pretty good. My plan for the next 3 weeks is to run 3 times a week, 2 times for 5k and once for 10K. On off days I’ll either rest or do some cross training (weights, walking, elliptical). Is 3 weeks too long to taper for my first half? Should I do another long run this weekend at 2 weeks out or does this plan seem good? 

Thank you!


----------



## LSUlakes

huggybuff said:


> Hiya, @LSUlakes !
> 
> I'm registered for two races as of now.
> 
> Feb 3 - huggybuff - Super Sunday Run X 5K - NG
> 
> May 19 - huggybuff - Gold Country Half - NG
> 
> I have another one coming up in April but I haven't registered because I'm not sure of the distance that we're going for yet.



Please post these again when I start the 2019 thread. Thank you.


----------



## huggybuff

@LSUlakes Sorry, didn’t realize you were taking January only. Been away for awhile.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD taper:
I used to like the freedom and enery boast (craziness) that came with taper. Dealing with hunger and craving was hard but manageable. And reading your answers regarding pains, like this one, made me realized that pains can come out during taper, and might not be the end of my running career!


Disney at Heart said:


> In reference to taper pain: I can have IT band pain around my knee or hip today, Achilles pain tomorrow, groin pain the next day, shoulder pain after that, and then lower back pain or plantar fasciitis.... I figure that as long as it is moving around from place to place, it is not an injury, but just the part of getting older.


----------



## michigandergirl

Okay folks, my training journal is up and running!!  I hope I'm not terrible at this! I'm not even sure I know how to link it, but I'll give it a shot. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/running-in-the-mitten-beyond.3725915/


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  It all depends on when the taper falls and what it looks like.  I've had races where the taper fell at the perfect time in that I had a whole let less time to run so the taper fit perfectly.  This time around on a @DopeyBadger plan, my 2 taper weeks for Dopey call for 26 miles and 20 miles so they really don't feel like less running.


----------



## jmasgat

Ellie_ said:


> Hi all! I’m running my first half in January and hoping to get some second opinions on my taper plan as I’m new to this. The training program I was using didn’t include a plan for tapering.
> 
> I finished my last long run on Sunday 12/23 at 11 miles and was feeling pretty good. My plan for the next 3 weeks is to run 3 times a week, 2 times for 5k and once for 10K. On off days I’ll either rest or do some cross training (weights, walking, elliptical). Is 3 weeks too long to taper for my first half? Should I do another long run this weekend at 2 weeks out or does this plan seem good?
> 
> Thank you!



I would do a 2 week taper, but that's just me.  I would try a 10 miler this weekend and 8 the following. But if you have any injuries, for sure rest.  It also depends on what your goals are.  If it's just to finish, then a 3 week taper would likely be fine.  At this point, it sounds like you're ready.


----------



## Ellie_

jmasgat said:


> I would do a 2 week taper, but that's just me.  I would try a 10 miler this weekend and 8 the following. But if you have any injuries, for sure rest.  It also depends on what your goals are.  If it's just to finish, then a 3 week taper would likely be fine.  At this point, it sounds like you're ready.



Thanks for the confidence boost! Surprisingly I feel ready, no injuries to report knock on wood. I’ll give 10 miles a shot this weekend and scale back the following.


----------



## beatlecat42

happy winter break to all, and sympathies for those sequestered with crazy family members...



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What did you find to be the most difficult part of running when you first started? What do you find to be the most difficult now?



getting off the couch...and getting off the couch.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Race day preparation. Do you review the course route and try to learn it or just glance it over before the race? Do you prefer not knowing and the whole thing be a surprise instead?



no surprises.  I review the course map before even signing up, and then study it in detail -- like others, have been stuck out on a course alone before.  For safety, if nothing else, I feel reassured that I know (roughly) where I'm going and where the water stops should be.  Of course, it doesn't help when the race doesn't actually follow the course map...that one was awful.



LSUlakes said:


> Its finally Friday and time for our Fun Friday *QOTD!!!!* With today being the last working for most of us before the holiday, what are your Christmas plans over the weekend and into early next week? Any unique traditions? How do you fit in your runs with so much going on over the next few days?



Does bickering/fighting count as a tradition?    No plans for walking at the moment, as I managed to fall ridiculously sick yesterday, and have mountains of work to do anyway.  Looking forward to getting back on track for the new year, though.

The other question about the taper...I haven't ever tapered for walking, but it was definitely my favorite part of swim season.


----------



## kleph

ATTQOTD: anxiety about getting sick surpassed only by getting sick itself.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Today is likely our last QOTD of the year. DS is getting tubes put in tomorrow morning and we have another bust weekend plus NYE. So for todays question I want to know what are you doing for NYE and NYD? Also, do you have a New Years resolution?

ATTQOTD: for NYE, DW will be working, so the kids and I will get a gumbo going and make a trip to the firework stand. NYD we will probably BBQ for the LSU game and then back to work for a short week. After that its 4 more work days and we make our way to WDW on 1/11/19 with a goal of getting out the door by 4:00 AM for our 12 hour trip. Hopefully this all goes as planned but I seem to be coming down with a sinus cold or something thats getting worse each morning. I just hope its not one of those colds that stick around for weeks.

BONUS QUESTION: 

DW and I are brainstorming a few ideas around for our 10 year anniversary in June. We have a few ideas but a new one came up last night that I thought some of yall may be able to help with. We are looking at maybe hitting up Cedar Point. My question for those who have been is how many park days tickets should we get to ride all the big attractions? The other part of the question is what else can we do in that area (within a few hours drive)? Are their any cabins or resorts for a nice little get away? Some hiking opportunities... Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Our other two ideas are going to Punta Cana, which seems to be losing steam. The other idea is likely a little over budget but consisted of going to Disneyland for 2-3 days and then wine country for 2-3 days with maybe a day in San Francisco. I like the Disneyland part, but not much a wine drinker. The only time I drank much wine was when I smoked a pack a day. I don't think it's worth picking up the habit again for the sake of wine.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: We don’t have any plans for New Year’s Eve or day. We still have one more Christmas to do with my family on Friday so I haven’t even started to think about next week. 

Yesterday’s question: Taper madness hasn’t set in yet. The past two taper periods for me have coincided with Christmas so the reduced mileage is a great thing. The doubts tend to set in right before I leave for the race.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I will be working on New Year's eve day, then working on our house remodel that night and New Year's Day since we both have it off. 

I've been off here for a while other than a like or two. We are doing a MAJOR remodel on our home and I have completely stopped running. I just don't have time or energy. I won't even be able to run my rescheduled half on the 12th.  But we have been planning this remodel for a very long time and it is exciting that it is finally happening! My mom has lived with DH and I since 2008 when my dad died. We are turning a portion of our home into an in-law-suite for her so we all have space of our own. She will have a bedroom, bath and a sitting room with tiny kitchenette. We have moved her into DH's office for now and are currently tearing up her bedroom. What a mess! Our house is a 1940's farmhouse. We took out a window and added an exterior door in her bedroom and when we pulled up the hardwood in that area we discovered that there is NO SUBFLOOR under the hardwood! Seriously, the hardwood is sitting on the joists! In the whole house! 

We are installing an outdoor, propane, tankless hot water heater because we are adding my mom's bathroom in the space our current tank hot water heater is. Well, DH is moving the water and hooking that and the electricity to it, then we are having a plumber do the propane. If anyone has any experience with tankless hot water heaters, indoor or out, please share!


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So for todays question I want to know what are you doing for NYE and NYD? Also, do you have a New Years resolution?


We are maybe hitting up a noon years eve event with friends then we usually spend the night with those same friends. Nothing super exciting there. Jan 2 my daughter, mom and I leave for WDW for an girls trip. That's our big New Years plan.




LSUlakes said:


> BONUS QUESTION:
> 
> DW and I are brainstorming a few ideas around for our 10 year anniversary in June. We have a few ideas but a new one came up last night that I thought some of yall may be able to help with. We are looking at maybe hitting up Cedar Point. My question for those who have been is how many park days tickets should we get to ride all the big attractions? The other part of the question is what else can we do in that area (within a few hours drive)? Are their any cabins or resorts for a nice little get away? Some hiking opportunities... Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Our other two ideas are going to Punta Cana, which seems to be losing steam. The other idea is likely a little over budget but consisted of going to Disneyland for 2-3 days and then wine country for 2-3 days with maybe a day in San Francisco. I like the Disneyland part, but not much a wine drinker. The only time I drank much wine was when I smoked a pack a day. I don't think it's worth picking up the habit again for the sake of wine.


CEDAR POINT IS AWESOME!  Seriously, that park is my first love. If you want big thrills that's the place to be. I'm lucky enough to live 40 minutes from there and I have been a passholder off and on forever. Are you going with kids? If so, use rider swap. You could knock out all the rides in 2 days, maybe 1 day if you buy Fast Lane, but that's pricey, imo. Are you looking to do the waterpark as well? That could add another day on. CP has a couple resorts and all offer ticket packages as well, but I'm not sure of the prices since we never stay overnight. Midweek is less busy. Weekends are a bit crazier. When in June? There are run and ride races early in June at Cedar Point. 

There are some cabins nearby, but nothing wonderful, really. Hocking Hills is within a few hours drive and that is pretty nice and has some great hiking and reasonably priced cabins. The Lake Erie islands are fun, too, and you could catch a ferry close to Cedar Point. Put-In-Bay is family fun during the day and crazy at night. PIB has 2 small caves and Perry's Monument as well as a state park for camping. Kelley's Island is a bit more relaxed. They are known for their glacial grooves park and island wine. Both are fun options. Feel free to message me of you have questions about CP.


----------



## Chaitali

I used to love Cedar Point when I was a kid, we used to go every Summer   I haven't been since then though so no specific tips but this blog might help with basics too.  http://cpfoodblog.com/ 

As far as New Year's, no big plans here.  We have an out of town friend who will be visiting so one of our other friends is hosting a small get together NYE for everyone to be able to re-connect.  Other than that, running and Netflix binging.  Also cleaning, going through the closet to get rid of clothes we don't wear any more, and finishing up my outfit for the marathon!


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> BONUS QUESTION:
> 
> DW and I are brainstorming a few ideas around for our 10 year anniversary in June. We have a few ideas but a new one came up last night that I thought some of yall may be able to help with. We are looking at maybe hitting up Cedar Point. My question for those who have been is how many park days tickets should we get to ride all the big attractions? The other part of the question is what else can we do in that area (within a few hours drive)? ... Any suggestions would be appreciated.




Hey @LSUlakes .....I don't live in Ohio so factor that in when you read my response about Cedar Point.   I'm sure folks on here have better intel than me.

Cedar Point is located in Sandusky, Ohio, right on the lake.   They might have the best collection of roller coasters in the country.  Usually the tallest, the fastest, the steepest, etc.
Also a water park located nearby.   Lots of other attractions and things to do in the park.   You could do it all in a day or stretch it out over a couple of days depending on if it's just you and DW or if kids are coming too.   

Cedar Point is sorta right between Cleveland and Toledo.  Cleveland has the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, the Christmas Story House (and museum and gift shop), West Side Market, Museum of History and Natural Science, and up and coming food, brewpubs, and nightlife going on.   Toledo is much smaller but I know a great taco place if you head that way.   

We wanted to go to Hawaii for our 10 year but couldn't make it work (it took 15 more years!) so we chose Idaho for a combo lake/hiking/spa long weekend at Coeur d'Alene.
It was amazing!


----------



## KevM

ATTQOTD: For NYE, Right now my only plan is dinner with my parents.  Nothing else set yet and I kind of like the thought of staying in and doing nothing.  That’s because my plan for NYD is running a 5K in the morning.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For today's question I want to know what are you doing for NYE and NYD? Also, do you have a New Years resolution?


ATTQOTD: If our kids are with us NYE, we will stay in and eat comfort foods and watch movies. If not, we have reservations to go out for dinner downtown for the 2 of us.  They originally said they were going to be with us, but now my oldest daughter is talking about going to NYC. So, I am not sure what we will do if it is just 3 of us.  New Year's day, I'll relax and watch football all day.  Looking forward to LSU/UCF game.

BONUS QUESTION:

I've never been to Cedar Point. It has always been on our list. My youngest daughter goes to school in OH and will have a car next year, so she and her friends are already planning to go next Fall.

I like the Disneyland idea especially if you are more WDW folks and have not been there often. It is a nice change of pace and if you do the Grand California or even Disneyland Hotel and some of the upscale dining, it can be a great combination of romance and fun.  Frankly, I would bag the wine country if you are not excited about that. Maybe make that another trip down the road.


----------



## LSUlakes

Capang said:


> CEDAR POINT IS AWESOME! Seriously, that park is my first love. If you want big thrills that's the place to be. I'm lucky enough to live 40 minutes from there and I have been a passholder off and on forever. Are you going with kids? If so, use rider swap. You could knock out all the rides in 2 days, maybe 1 day if you buy Fast Lane, but that's pricey, imo. Are you looking to do the waterpark as well? That could add another day on. CP has a couple resorts and all offer ticket packages as well, but I'm not sure of the prices since we never stay overnight. Midweek is less busy. Weekends are a bit crazier. When in June? There are run and ride races early in June at Cedar Point.
> 
> There are some cabins nearby, but nothing wonderful, really. Hocking Hills is within a few hours drive and that is pretty nice and has some great hiking and reasonably priced cabins. The Lake Erie islands are fun, too, and you could catch a ferry close to Cedar Point. Put-In-Bay is family fun during the day and crazy at night. PIB has 2 small caves and Perry's Monument as well as a state park for camping. Kelley's Island is a bit more relaxed. They are known for their glacial grooves park and island wine. Both are fun options. Feel free to message me of you have questions about CP.



No kids for any of the options. I've seen so many videos of the rides there and we've talked about going one day. Our current travel days are June 1 - 8 or less depending on how far we can stretch our budget out. No water parks for us and probably no race as that has been a request to go on a trip without a run being involved lol. I'll look into some of these options you mentioned and will let you know if I have any questions. Thanks!



huskies90 said:


> I like the Disneyland idea especially if you are more WDW folks and have not been there often. It is a nice change of pace and if you do the Grand California or even Disneyland Hotel and some of the upscale dining, it can be a great combination of romance and fun. Frankly, I would bag the wine country if you are not excited about that. Maybe make that another trip down the road.



The Disneyland option really does seem amazing and I want to go so bad! I've read two days is plenty over there, but we have never been so IDK. Ideas for hotels near the park? Instead of the wine country I can think of many other things I would like to do while over in the part of the world. Maybe a day trip to wine country could convince DW to head that direction. Tomorrow we should have a bit more time to talk about some of these options and do a little more research.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is likely our last QOTD of the year. DS is getting tubes put in tomorrow morning and we have another bust weekend plus NYE. So for todays question I want to know what are you doing for NYE and NYD? Also, do you have a New Years resolution?



No idea what I’m doing for New Years. Maybe nothing maybe something. Either way I’ll probably watch some football. As for resolutions I really don’t do them. I don’t want to start getting into a full lifting routine once again. I’ve kind of dropped off from that lately.



LSUlakes said:


> DW and I are brainstorming a few ideas around for our 10 year anniversary in June. We have a few ideas but a new one came up last night that I thought some of yall may be able to help with. We are looking at maybe hitting up Cedar Point. My question for those who have been is how many park days tickets should we get to ride all the big attractions? The other part of the question is what else can we do in that area (within a few hours drive)? Are their any cabins or resorts for a nice little get away? Some hiking opportunities... Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Our other two ideas are going to Punta Cana, which seems to be losing steam. The other idea is likely a little over budget but consisted of going to Disneyland for 2-3 days and then wine country for 2-3 days with maybe a day in San Francisco. I like the Disneyland part, but not much a wine drinker. The only time I drank much wine was when I smoked a pack a day. I don't think it's worth picking up the habit again for the sake of wine.



Never done Cedar Point but heard good things. Whatever you decide will be fine.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is likely our last QOTD of the year. DS is getting tubes put in tomorrow morning and we have another bust weekend plus NYE. So for todays question I want to know what are you doing for NYE and NYD? Also, do you have a New Years resolution?
> 
> ATTQOTD: for NYE, DW will be working, so the kids and I will get a gumbo going and make a trip to the firework stand. NYD we will probably BBQ for the LSU game and then back to work for a short week. After that its 4 more work days and we make our way to WDW on 1/11/19 with a goal of getting out the door by 4:00 AM for our 12 hour trip. Hopefully this all goes as planned but I seem to be coming down with a sinus cold or something thats getting worse each morning. I just hope its not one of those colds that stick around for weeks.
> 
> BONUS QUESTION:
> 
> DW and I are brainstorming a few ideas around for our 10 year anniversary in June. We have a few ideas but a new one came up last night that I thought some of yall may be able to help with. We are looking at maybe hitting up Cedar Point. My question for those who have been is how many park days tickets should we get to ride all the big attractions? The other part of the question is what else can we do in that area (within a few hours drive)? Are their any cabins or resorts for a nice little get away? Some hiking opportunities... Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Our other two ideas are going to Punta Cana, which seems to be losing steam. The other idea is likely a little over budget but consisted of going to Disneyland for 2-3 days and then wine country for 2-3 days with maybe a day in San Francisco. I like the Disneyland part, but not much a wine drinker. The only time I drank much wine was when I smoked a pack a day. I don't think it's worth picking up the habit again for the sake of wine.



ATTQOTD:  No plans for NYE or NYD beyond watching bowl games on TV. We used to have a semi-tradition of going to a Carolina Hurricanes game on NYE if they were playing at home, but that’s fallen off with their lack of success. 

BQOTD:  Are you committed to taking kids with you for your anniversary trip?  If so, the DL option sounds like a winner. If not, I’d suggest considering a more exotic locale. DW and I went to Iceland to celebrate our 10th anniversary. We went in November so that we could watch the Northern Lights. It was a fantastic experience. Going somewhere special with just your wife to celebrate your anniversary and spending some quality couples only time can be a great relationship refresher, as well.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:
NYE resolution for life:  Reduce my stress and anxiety.  More self-care.  Being vocal when I've been given too much.  Take more time for the things in life I enjoy.  Spend less of my quality family time worried about things unrelated to them.  Basically to be busy with what is important vs being busy doing everything for everyone.
NYE resolution for exercise: become a better swimmer so I can complete my first beginner sprint triathlon
NYE resolution for running: Explore more (new routes, new races, new scenery) and Journal more!

Plans - kiddo being babysitted by grandparents, so hubby and I will get to go out to a nice dinner


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
We hope to catch a movie or even 2 over New Years. I am dying to go to Mary Poppin Returns, so we'll definitely go to that. Hubby is more of a hero guy, so we might also go to Aquaman or Bumblebee.

I don't have any traditional resolutions, but I would like to try to host more at our home. I have always used the excuse of having a somewhat small house, but I really like to entertain, so I just need to make it happen. 

(ATYQOTD: I didn't think the taper would bother me.. I am welcoming the reduced mileage. With that said, yesterday's 8 mile run made me feel like I couldn't even run a half in a few weeks and I have a weird tickle in my throat... so maybe there is something to the "taper crazies."  )


----------



## Bree

ATTQOTD: On the 30th my DD & I are having a late lunch at Kona Cafe then heading to MK for the fireworks. NYE DD is having a sleepover with 3 friends. We will shoot off some fireworks around midnight for them (along with half the neighborhood). NYD probably recovering from having to listen to four giggly girls all night.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  No plans for NYE or NYD.  I'm planning to work both.    I don't do so much resolutions, but am looking to get back on the wagon with my eating which has definitely been off the rails of late.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Attqotd-working/working. NYE has me worried since we are doing 5 courses which is one more than usual for NYE and we have 400 on the books which is about 180 more than usual. Should be a great night for the owner.
 No New Years resolution, but I would like to get 5 days splitboarding in since  I’ve only got 4 days on mountain the past two winters even though I have a seasons pass and live about a half mile from the base area.

Bonus- my vote is Cali. I love Disneyland, obviously, and Napa is gorgeous even if you just go visit the wineries. I’ve been all over Western Europe and the US, and Napa is one of the most stunning places I’ve been. Rent a convertible and drive the roads in the area. Savage driver’s roads.


----------



## Jules76126

ATTQOTD: we are heading to Boston on Saturday to celebrate our anniversary. We are to the Museum of Fine Arts as they have a Winnie the Pooh exhibit and a special impression one that we want to see. Then dinner in the North End. DH has to work NYE so we will probably stay in and watch our wedding video and drink champagne and then hang out NYD. I don’t go back to work until 1/3 and I’m really enjoying just hanging out.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is likely our last QOTD of the year. DS is getting tubes put in tomorrow morning and we have another bust weekend plus NYE. So for todays question I want to know what are you doing for NYE and NYD? Also, do you have a New Years resolution?



NYE we have a babysitter so we are going over to a friends.  I may do a race at 4:00 that day but I haven't committed yet.  NYD we usually go do dinner somewhere nice.  We haven't decided 100% yet.

BONUS QUESTION:



LSUlakes said:


> DW and I are brainstorming a few ideas around for our 10 year anniversary in June. We have a few ideas but a new one came up last night that I thought some of yall may be able to help with. We are looking at maybe hitting up Cedar Point. My question for those who have been is how many park days tickets should we get to ride all the big attractions? The other part of the question is what else can we do in that area (within a few hours drive)? Are their any cabins or resorts for a nice little get away? Some hiking opportunities... Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Our other two ideas are going to Punta Cana, which seems to be losing steam. The other idea is likely a little over budget but consisted of going to Disneyland for 2-3 days and then wine country for 2-3 days with maybe a day in San Francisco. I like the Disneyland part, but not much a wine drinker. The only time I drank much wine was when I smoked a pack a day. I don't think it's worth picking up the habit again for the sake of wine.



What time of year?  I never had any trouble doing everything at Cedar Point in one day but I'm fairly local so I could always go back.  I would recommend getting their front of the line pass.  I can't remember what it is called but we went one day in June, got the pass, and actually got tired or riding everything eventually and left around 6:00pm.  

If you want to head towards Cleveland there are a lot of options.  You could take in a baseball game, the Rock N Roll hall of fame, one of the many local craft breweries and/or restaurants, check out the second largest theater district in the country, some of the museums around University Circle, and a lot of other options.  For hiking go to the Cuyahoga Valley National Park.  There are trails everywhere.  

If you are more interested in what is going on downtown I would personally recommend staying in a Bed & Breakfast in Ohio City. J. Palen House or Clifford House are the two places I'd recommend.  You have great breweries and restaurants withing a half mile and you can easily get downtown and back.  If the museums are more your style check out the Glidden House. If you'd rather stay in a conventional hotel there are plenty.

If you would rather do something less city focused there is Kelly's Island and Middle Bass Island not far from Cedar Point.  

Let me know if you need any further information in the area.


----------



## Sanchez

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is likely our last QOTD of the year. DS is getting tubes put in tomorrow morning and we have another bust weekend plus NYE. So for todays question I want to know what are you doing for NYE and NYD? Also, do you have a New Years resolution?



We returned from our cruise and so this week and next will likely be spent catching up on work. We generally do not do much for New Year's Eve or Day.

My annual resolution is to take up smoking. I have failed every year. Perhaps this year I will succeed.

Other than that, I am not a resolution person. A date on a calendar seems an unlikely trigger for success. If someone wants to get in shape or lose weight, for example, any day is a great day to start. I would never criticize anyone for taking positive steps to improve health or fitness, however I will do everything I can to avoid the gym next week.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD (yesterday): The only thing I like about tapering is that I get a bunch of around-the-house chores done because I need to burn off the extra energy. I need to strategically schedule tapers to get ironing done lol!

ATTQOTD: I’m hoping to get out of staying up until 12am NYE this year. It’s way past my normal bedtime and exhausts me, but I’ve got a teen who likes me to stay up so... No resolutions: I don’t do those


----------



## Kazrak

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is likely our last QOTD of the year. DS is getting tubes put in tomorrow morning and we have another bust weekend plus NYE. So for todays question I want to know what are you doing for NYE and NYD? Also, do you have a New Years resolution?



Nothing particular planned for NYE.  I've got a race on the 30th, and would have a race on NYD except we leave for WDW on the 2nd.  Plans for NYD include packing for the trip.

I don't generally go for resolutions - once we get back from WDW I intend to get back on the wagon for my diet, and will probably start talking to a personal trainer in February after I get back from a business trip to Austin.  But I've only ever had one truly successful New Years resolution.  (I decided to stop biting my fingernails when I was about 18 or 19.)




LSUlakes said:


> The other idea is likely a little over budget but consisted of going to Disneyland for 2-3 days and then wine country for 2-3 days with maybe a day in San Francisco. I like the Disneyland part, but not much a wine drinker. The only time I drank much wine was when I smoked a pack a day. I don't think it's worth picking up the habit again for the sake of wine.



Can't help you with the Cedar Point part, never having been in Ohio at all, but...if you like that sort of theme park, Cedar Fair runs a park near San Francisco (California's Great America) which is pretty decent for coasters.  They just got one of the new monorail coasters this year - it's pretty impressive, although not one I want to ride frequently.  If you want a coaster vacation, there are worse areas than the SFBA, between Great America, Six Flags Discovery Kingdom, and the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk.

Or maybe go up to Yosemite instead of Napa, or go look at the redwoods?  Tahoe is gorgeous that time of year, as another option.  There's plenty to do in northern California that doesn't involve the wineries.

Or you could do what my wife and I did a couple years back and hit a few of the single-A baseball teams in the California League.  All three kids were at camp for two weeks, so we could go anywhere.  She's a huge baseball fan, so we ended up going to a game at every stadium in the California League, with a few days at Disneyland in the middle.  We still joke about it - I offered her Hawaii, she chose Bakersfield.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is likely our last QOTD of the year. DS is getting tubes put in tomorrow morning and we have another bust weekend plus NYE. So for todays question I want to know what are you doing for NYE and NYD? Also, do you have a New Years resolution?
> 
> ATTQOTD: for NYE, DW will be working, so the kids and I will get a gumbo going and make a trip to the firework stand. NYD we will probably BBQ for the LSU game and then back to work for a short week. After that its 4 more work days and we make our way to WDW on 1/11/19 with a goal of getting out the door by 4:00 AM for our 12 hour trip. Hopefully this all goes as planned but I seem to be coming down with a sinus cold or something thats getting worse each morning. I just hope its not one of those colds that stick around for weeks.
> 
> BONUS QUESTION:
> 
> DW and I are brainstorming a few ideas around for our 10 year anniversary in June. We have a few ideas but a new one came up last night that I thought some of yall may be able to help with. We are looking at maybe hitting up Cedar Point. My question for those who have been is how many park days tickets should we get to ride all the big attractions? The other part of the question is what else can we do in that area (within a few hours drive)? Are their any cabins or resorts for a nice little get away? Some hiking opportunities... Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Our other two ideas are going to Punta Cana, which seems to be losing steam. The other idea is likely a little over budget but consisted of going to Disneyland for 2-3 days and then wine country for 2-3 days with maybe a day in San Francisco. I like the Disneyland part, but not much a wine drinker. The only time I drank much wine was when I smoked a pack a day. I don't think it's worth picking up the habit again for the sake of wine.





LSUlakes said:


> No kids for any of the options. I've seen so many videos of the rides there and we've talked about going one day. Our current travel days are June 1 - 8 or less depending on how far we can stretch our budget out. No water parks for us and probably no race as that has been a request to go on a trip without a run being involved lol. I'll look into some of these options you mentioned and will let you know if I have any questions. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> The Disneyland option really does seem amazing and I want to go so bad! I've read two days is plenty over there, but we have never been so IDK. Ideas for hotels near the park? Instead of the wine country I can think of many other things I would like to do while over in the part of the world. Maybe a day trip to wine country could convince DW to head that direction. Tomorrow we should have a bit more time to talk about some of these options and do a little more research.



My 2nd daughter's birthday is NYE so my plans revolve around her and what she wants to do.  My guess is she will want to stay up til midnight now that she is going to be 11.  She and the older kids will most likely watch TV/movies, and have ice cream and snacks.  I haven't been able to stay awake past 9 pm lately so we will see if I make it to midnight with her.  NYD will be a relax day before school starts again.

I don't do resolutions.  I used to when I was fat and out of shape.  Now I am living the lifestyle I used to "resolve" to every day so I have no need for any.  My exercise bike gets delivered tomorrow so assuming there aren't issues with it I will be back to regular workouts this weekend.  

BONUS:  I vote for DL.  I did my first DL trip in October and I haven't stopped thinking about it since.  I CANNOT wait to get back.  You need way more than 2 days for those parks though.  No idea who came up with that theory, especially if you have kids.  I went with just my GF and the parks were open 8am to 11pm if I remember correctly.  We maxed out our two days with about 29 hours of park time and we didn't see nearly everything, and we didn't do the kids rides.  Granted, it was busy because we went the weekend before Halloween so HM was jammed.  But we did Max Pass and didn't wait in the crazy lines.  It is just harder to navigate in that park when it is busy because it gets more congested.  

Then you could drive up to San Fran and see some sights up there (cough, Walt Disney Family Museum, cough).  But, I would find a way to get to DL if your wife has any interest.  It is a MUST see.  

As for the best hotels.  There are about 20 hotels all within 10-15 minute walk.  Some I have heard bad things about but for the most part, you can't go wrong.  If you take that route just do a search on Expedia and see what's cheapest and then PM and I will help you pick.  : )

One thing to be aware of.  There are homeless people at every street corner once you exit the park.  So you pass them walking back to your hotel.  It's not something you are used to at WDW but they seem to leave people alone.


----------



## Wendy98

If you can swing it, go to DL.  No way would I have been satisfied with 2 days--I think 4 would be my minimum.  I loved everything about DL and my kids ask repeatedly to go back.  We were going to do it this summer, but the I booked Germany for Berlin marathon, so there went our big summer trip budget.  We flew in to San Francisco, spent a few days, then Yosemite for a few days, the DL, then Santa Monica.  I can say that I don't ever want to make the drive from Northern California to DL again--traffic was AWFUL.  I love wine country, but then again, I love all things wine related.  If wine isn't your thing, I wouldn't do it.  Maybe seek out some awesome breweries instead?

As a lifelong resident of Ohio, it just doesn't scream 10 year anniversary worthy.


----------



## Wendy98

And our usual NYE consists of dinner out, then game night with our kids.  I don't care to even stay up until midnight--I like sleep better.  NYD, de-Christmasize the house.  Sometimes we will do a little shopping, but eh, doesn't excite me after spending so much for Christmas.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: We don't have any locked in plans for NYE eve. We will most likely be kid-free so we can do whatever we want! But last year my husband had one of the worst hangovers ever on NYD so he wants to avoid that this year.
I haven't hashed out my resolutions yet, but I did go through my list from last year and check off all I have accomplished. Some things I didn't even attempt to do, so I guess I will move them on over to 2019.

Bonus question: What's weird is that I haven't been to a lot of places in the US (which happens when you live on the BEST coast), but I have been to Cedar Point! Haha. It was almost 8 years ago so I imagine that a lot could have changed since then. But it just reminded me of a Six Flags. Nothing special. I do recall that the Chili's right outside of Cedar Point wouldn't accept my Military ID as a form of identification so they wouldn't serve me booze.

As for your comment on wine country........ does your wife enjoy wine? Then maybe for your anniversary you can sacrifice the fact that you don't like wine and go experience wine country with her. And who knows, maybe while you are there learning about wine you can find something you like. 

I can definitely help you out with places to stay around Disneyland if you go that route. You ~can~ do two days there but they will be full to the brim, if you are okay with that. Haha. Good luck!


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> BQOTD: Are you committed to taking kids with you for your anniversary trip? If so, the DL option sounds like a winner. If not, I’d suggest considering a more exotic locale. DW and I went to Iceland to celebrate our 10th anniversary. We went in November so that we could watch the Northern Lights. It was a fantastic experience. Going somewhere special with just your wife to celebrate your anniversary and spending some quality couples only time can be a great relationship refresher, as well.



no kiddos for the trip. I like the idea of the exotic, but I do not think DW is interested in leaving the states. That could change, but thats the vibe im picking up on. I do want to see the northern lights one day, but again, that whole leaving the country thing is potentially a issue. 



GreatLakes said:


> NYE we have a babysitter so we are going over to a friends.  I may do a race at 4:00 that day but I haven't committed yet.  NYD we usually go do dinner somewhere nice.  We haven't decided 100% yet.
> 
> BONUS QUESTION:
> 
> 
> 
> What time of year?  I never had any trouble doing everything at Cedar Point in one day but I'm fairly local so I could always go back.  I would recommend getting their front of the line pass.  I can't remember what it is called but we went one day in June, got the pass, and actually got tired or riding everything eventually and left around 6:00pm.
> 
> If you want to head towards Cleveland there are a lot of options.  You could take in a baseball game, the Rock N Roll hall of fame, one of the many local craft breweries and/or restaurants, check out the second largest theater district in the country, some of the museums around University Circle, and a lot of other options.  For hiking go to the Cuyahoga Valley National Park.  There are trails everywhere.
> 
> If you are more interested in what is going on downtown I would personally recommend staying in a Bed & Breakfast in Ohio City. J. Palen House or Clifford House are the two places I'd recommend.  You have great breweries and restaurants withing a half mile and you can easily get downtown and back.  If the museums are more your style check out the Glidden House. If you'd rather stay in a conventional hotel there are plenty.
> 
> If you would rather do something less city focused there is Kelly's Island and Middle Bass Island not far from Cedar Point.
> 
> Let me know if you need any further information in the area.



First off, this is a lot of great info! Thank you so much!. Our planned travel days are June 1 to June 8, 2019. 



Sanchez said:


> My annual resolution is to take up smoking. I have failed every year. Perhaps this year I will succeed.



This made me lol!


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD: NYE is a time for football, movies and bed before midnight.  Ah, the thrill!  I think the fresh start to the year is as good a time as any to assess one's personal situation and think about changes.  I would seriously like to get a handle on my sweet tooth and the holidays have not helped with that.  (I made a buche de Noel and received some nice chocolate).

As for Cedar Point-my son loved it.  My only experience there was doing a 70.3 and I only was in Lake Erie and on the grounds outside the park! The food sucked. But the coasters look awesome.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

So if you're thinking of West Coast, @LSUlakes , we had a fun trip last year. We flew into Vegas (super cheap flights for us) and stayed 2 nights there, then rented a sports car and drove from Vegas to CA, which made the drive super fun. It was about 4 hours if I remember right, but we like road trips. We visited DLR for 2 days, went into LA and saw a taping of the Jimmy Kimmel show and went to a beach. We spent another night in Vegas and then flew home. If you're not interested in LA, there are so many other options to visit too.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> First off, this is a lot of great info! Thank you so much!. Our planned travel days are June 1 to June 8, 2019.



You are welcome.  If you decide on Cedar Point let me know in the 2019 thread or feel free to DM me.  Early June can be a bit cool so keep an eye on weather.  It won't be freezing but we could get into the 40's still overnight some years but it can also be in the 90's by then.  It is unpredictable.


----------



## Dis5150

Bonus question: I meant to answer this before. I also vote DL! And I am not a wine drinker either but since I am from that part of the country I love it. A trip over to the ocean on the northern California coast is worth a day also. It is so beautiful, but cold and rugged - nothing like southern California beaches.  Plus there are tons of little towns that are unique and fun to visit and shop/sight see. I also love San Francisco! But stick to the touristy areas as a lot of the other areas can be pretty sketchy. Golden gate bridge, Fisherman's Wharf, Pier 39, Nob Hill, Embarcadero, etc. Ride a cable car!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: No plans yet for New Years Eve. My New Year's resolution this year and every year is do more yoga.

Bonus: If you and your wife are roller coaster enthusiasts, Cedar Point is the place for you!! Nowhere else in the country do you have that many record breaking coasters in one spot. That said, two days is all you really need there, especially if you go on weekdays. You could always spend a couple of days at CP and then hop on over to Michigan - we have big lakes and lovely beaches, that could be very romantic and relaxing.


----------



## huskies90

LSUlakes said:


> The Disneyland option really does seem amazing and I want to go so bad! I've read two days is plenty over there, but we have never been so IDK. Ideas for hotels near the park? Instead of the wine country I can think of many other things I would like to do while over in the part of the world. Maybe a day trip to wine country could convince DW to head that direction. Tomorrow we should have a bit more time to talk about some of these options and do a little more research.


You can definitely do more than 2 days there. Especially if you have never been there before. I am a WDW vet and I have been to Disneyland four times.  Folks will tell you that the offsite hotels are just as good because they are so close to the parks - some even closer than the onsite hotels.  We stayed once at one of the Marriott's that was a short walk away. And while the hotel was nice and it was a nice short walk, for us, it just didn't compare to staying at one of the Disney hotels. I think it is because we are used the Disney immersion you get at WDW.  We have stayed twice at the Disneyland Hotel and once at the Grand Californian.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: NYE: Eat lunch out, then shop for treats to nibble on till midnight and a couple of bottles of champagne. Stay up till 12:00:01.

NYD: Probably go for a joggle (my name for a non-serious run) of 3 miles or so. Nothing else planned.

As far as resolutions, mine are more of a private, mental set of goals for the year. Although now I'm thinking it would be a good idea to record those somewhere, to be more accountable.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  No big plans for NYE or NYD.  Maybe some runs if the weather cooperates.  Right now, looks to be very cool and wet Saturday through Tues in Houston.

Bonus question:  My pick would be west coast.  So many great options for adults only, plus Disneyland.

Good info on Cedar Point.  We promised my oldest his graduation present/getting into college would be a road trip to cedar point, so he has been planning on it.   I think we are looking at July for our trip.  He is a roller-coaster addict, so this is high on his list of must dos.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: We normally go to NC to visit our friends for NYE, but he is deploying on January 6th so we wanted to give them some time with just family so we will be at home. I will probably be the only one awake in my house at midnight. Our dogs and my husband love sleep and go to bed super early. I am off work NYE and my husband has to work, so I will get to binge Netflix all day which I am looking forward to!

Bonus: I've never been to Cedar Point, but I'd vote to go somewhere else especially since it is your 10th anniversary. We are hoping to go to Hawaii for our tenth (in three years) but I probably need to start saving now. Since your wife wants to stay in the country, I'd vote Disneyland and rent a car to see some other areas of California. I am not a wine drinker either, but the pictures I have seen of that area are gorgeous! I am sure y'all will have a great time no matter what you decide!

Edited to add resolutions: I still really want that sub-4 marathon but it may not happen in 2019 and that's okay. My main goal is to cut back on the soft drinks (AGAIN). I had completely stopped drinking them and now I've gotten back into the habit of having one per day.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: No plans. I am going to try my best to stay up on NYE. I’m just going to make a bunch of apps to snack on all night. NYD I will take all the Christmas stuff down and watch CFB. NYD is actually my favorite holiday, I’m not sure why. 

No resolutions. I just want to continue the progress I made in running and life stuff this year. 

BONUS: Our 10 year anniversary is this June too! We were planning a 2-week trip to California in November to celebrate, but now DH is running NYC so that will suffice. So, I vote for California for you guys! But if theme parks and roller coasters is something you both like to do together, then do that. We went to Punta Cana on our honeymoon and it was okay. It was beautiful, but just not our jam, at least for as long as we went. Easy flight from the east coast though!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> So for todays question I want to know what are you doing for NYE and NYD? Also, do you have a New Years resolution?


NYE:  Running 4 miles and hopefully in bed before midnight.  I may head into San Francisco in the afternoon for a college basketball game, I may head to my sister's for the evening, or I may just stay at home and relax.  

NYD:  Running 4 miles and watching college football.  Hopefully I have all the Christmas decorations down before then so I can enjoy it.  



LSUlakes said:


> The other idea is likely a little over budget but consisted of going to Disneyland for 2-3 days and then wine country for 2-3 days with maybe a day in San Francisco. I like the Disneyland part, but not much a wine drinker.


Disneyland is a very different experience.  It has a unique charm and warmth to it that Disney World just does not.  I enjoy both resorts for different reasons.  I have two notes about your projected number of days in Disneyland and your travel dates.  

First off, 2-3 days is risking shortchanging yourself.  Disneyland by itself has _more_ attractions than the Magic Kingdom.  Furthermore, in a few cases, the Disneyland version of the same attraction is either substantially longer and more detailed and/or very different from its Florida counterpart.  On the whole, the two California parks have only about 10 fewer attractions than the 4 Florida parks.  I tend to recommend 4 days.

Second, based on how Disneyland set their blockout dates for APs in June and is offering rarely seen discounts on park tickets that must be used before late May, it sure appears that Disneyland is looking to open Galaxy's Edge possibly as early as June 1st.  For the first time ever, instead of blocking out days, the entire DLR is blocking out parks.  All the lower tier passes will be unable to visit Disneyland effective June 1st without blockouts not being lifted for Disneyland until later in August.  Lower tier passes (deluxe and lower) will be able to visit California Adventure as long as their pass isn't blocked out.  



LSUlakes said:


> The Disneyland option really does seem amazing and I want to go so bad! I've read two days is plenty over there, but we have never been so IDK. Ideas for hotels near the park?


You can get some nice enough hotels right across the street from the main entrance that are closer to both parks than the Contemporary is to the MK except the cost will be substantially cheaper.  Off property and close, I like Desert Inn and Suites, Tropicana Inn and Suites, or Del Sol Inn and Suites.  I've heard good reviews for the Candy Cane Inn though I've never stayed there.  There's also Fairfield by Mariott within a short walk to the main entrance.  

The 3 Disney owned resorts can be substantially more expensive and only the Grand Californian is closer to the parks than some of the motels right on Harbor Blvd across the street.  



Sanchez said:


> A date on a calendar seems an unlikely trigger for success. If someone wants to get in shape or lose weight, for example, any day is a great day to start. I would never criticize anyone for taking positive steps to improve health or fitness, however I will do everything I can to avoid the gym next week.


It's almost comical to see just how busy the gym will get for about 1-2 weeks.  Then it reverts to normal.  



Kazrak said:


> Or maybe go up to Yosemite instead of Napa, or go look at the redwoods? Tahoe is gorgeous that time of year, as another option. There's plenty to do in northern California that doesn't involve the wineries.


Yosemite is amazing.  So worth it.  



Waiting2goback said:


> You need way more than 2 days for those parks though.


Disneyland by itself can take 2 days to really explore and soak in.  And if Star Wars Galaxy's Edge is open, who knows how insane the crowds could be.  



Waiting2goback said:


> Then you could drive up to San Fran and see some sights up there (cough, Walt Disney Family Museum, cough).


The Walt Disney Family Museum alone could take anywhere from 4-6 hours honestly.  It's a far more substantive version of One Man's Dream with a _lot_ more to see.  If you love the history of Disney outside the theme parks and/or admire Walt Disney the person, the museum is incredible.  



jennamfeo said:


> I can definitely help you out with places to stay around Disneyland if you go that route. You ~can~ do two days there but they will be full to the brim, if you are okay with that. Haha. Good luck!


I also think that just 2 days leaves you very little time to revisit favorites that aren't found in Florida including Pirates of the Caribbean.  Anyone who has ridden both, well versions, knows what I'm talking about.  

I'm also wiling to help on Disneyland questions.



jmasgat said:


> ATTQOTD: NYE is a time for football, movies and bed before midnight.


A wonderful NYE in my book.



Dis5150 said:


> I also love San Francisco! But stick to the touristy areas as a lot of the other areas can be pretty sketchy. Golden gate bridge, Fisherman's Wharf, Pier 39, Nob Hill, Embarcadero, etc. Ride a cable car!


You may want to rent a car in San Francisco.  Some of these locations are nowhere near each other.  If you're a baseball fan, I strongly recommend catching a game at AT&T Park.  It's a beautiful place to watch a game.  

And my most crucial piece of advice.  Pack a warm jacket for the summer in San Francisco.  It's real easy to spot the tourists in the summer.  They're dressed for a day at the beach and shivering in their shorts and t-shirts while the rest of us are often in long pants with jackets.  Mark Twain once said the coldest winter he ever spent was a summer in San Francisco.


----------



## Keels

I vote Disneyland and instead of NoCal, I would do three days at Disneyland/Newport Beach and then spend the rest of the week between San Diego and Catalina Island.


----------



## huggybuff

NYE: If I get my way, we'll be at home watching the NBA League Pass and then a couple of episodes of Game of Thrones until midnight. BF is watching it for the first time!

NYD: Start the morning with a run. We're doing Couch to 5k together. Neither of us are morning people so it's amusing to see the arrows shooting from his eyes when it's time to get up and get going. I'm not sure if his kids will be over during the day or if we'll be able to go out on a lunch date. More NBA at night though! Sometimes we fire up the second TV for the full bar atmosphere.

Resolutions: Just to keep on the track that I'm on! Maybe drink less beer 

@LSUlakes : I'd say 3 days in Disneyland and then Napa for 2. I say that because I'm hip deep in planning a Napa getaway for the weekend before Valentine's Day. I had the choice of Napa or Monterey for this trip and had to go with Napa even though neither my boyfriend or I are wine drinkers. The area itself is spectacular! I fell in love with it when my friends took me to Calistoga years ago for a birthday. I still dream about the Indian Springs hot spring pool. We're planning a couple of nice dinners, relaxing on the grounds of the hotel and a trip to Oxbow Public Market in Napa (we'll actually be in St. Helena). And we're going to hike a couple of trails during the two days we're there.

If you've never been to DL, well, you gotta. It has a heart and soul that's somewhat missing at WDW. Disneyland Hotel is my personal favorite of the 3 Disney hotels. It houses Steakhouse 55 and Trader Sam's. But, it's expensive. I'd opt to stay off-site and spend my money elsewhere. My go to property is Hotel Indigo. It's a converted Holiday Inn Express but the rooms are nice and the bathrooms are excellent. Glass walk-in showers. And the beds are so comfortable. Great service too!

Whatever you decide, congrats on your 10 years together!


----------



## mtnmjd

NYE: Working 1/2 day, dinner with kids and then maybe some wine and cheese at local wine bar with wife (depending on if kids need rides to friends or not) 
NYD: morning run, and since it's my oldest son's Bday...we always have a NYD/Bday party at our house, watch NHL Winter Classic

Post NYD: start laying out luggage, run clothes and other items for Marathon Weekend


----------



## JulieODC

We stay home in NYE and make fancy appetizers and watch movies/tv.

My resolutions are to work on reducing my anxiety/stress and increase my strength training. I also want to become a better bread baker. I signed up for the new AMR training plan - many happy miles - so I think that will help with the first 2, and I bought a sourdough starter to help with the 3rd.



Jules76126 said:


> ATTQOTD: we are heading to Boston on Saturday to celebrate our anniversary. We are to the Museum of Fine Arts as they have a Winnie the Pooh exhibit and a special impression one that we want to see. Then dinner in the North End. DH has to work NYE so we will probably stay in and watch our wedding video and drink champagne and then hang out NYD. I don’t go back to work until 1/3 and I’m really enjoying just hanging out.



We are taking our girls to the MFA tomorrow to see the Winnie the Pooh exhibit - have heard great things! Mexican in Harvard Square after


----------



## Sleepless Knight

huggybuff said:


> If you've never been to DL, well, you gotta. It has a heart and soul that's somewhat missing at WDW.


I always struggle with how to express this sentiment in a way that doesn't make it sound like I dislike WDW but there really is something different about Disneyland.  I know some people sing its praises because it's so compact and everything is much closer together, but that isn't what makes Disneyland special.  Maybe it's the history of the place.  Maybe it's because Walt Disney risked his home to build the place.  Maybe it's because everybody told him it would never work.  Maybe it's because there are so many photos of Walt Disney wandering around the place.

I like how Tony Baxter put it.  He described the Magic Kingdom as Disney on a grand scale and then proceeded to call Disneyland the crown jewel of the Disney theme parks.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD part 2:  NYE Plans?   We typically stay home and do a movie marathon and play games with our teenagers.   Might not happen this year as they might have their own plans.
                                              Probably do a 5 mile run to close out the year.

NYD:  Watch the parade and Football.   Going to run a 5kish distance around the neighborhood.  

2019:  Better work/life balance.   Too much work doesn't leave much time for enjoying life.   Gotta fix that.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: We usually do nothing for NYE except order some Thai food and play video games or watch tv.  But we got invited to a board gaming night at some friends that live about 45 min away, so we'll be on the road, which I'm not thrilled about.  I'm going to OTF in the morning.  And probably working during the day at least some.  We never have any special plans for NYD.

As for resolutions, I'm not really into making the grand sweeping resolutions, but I do want to clean up my diet and buckle down on weight loss.  And be better about practicing agility with Penny.  We live in a townhouse so it's tough, because I don't have a yard where I can put equipment out, and also this is New England and it's cold out there now.   But I could be doing a little more indoors rather than only practicing when we are at class or seminars or run thrus.


----------



## Kazrak

Sleepless Knight said:


> I always struggle with how to express this sentiment in a way that doesn't make it sound like I dislike WDW but there really is something different about Disneyland.



It's unexpected, but I feel that Disneyland has a bit of an East Coast feel while WDW feels more West Coast.  DL is all crammed together and stacked on top of itself because there's just no room to grow, like NYC or Boston, while WDW sprawls like Los Angeles or San Jose, consuming space just because it can.

A lot of things that WDW copies from DL come off as more polished but less...not sure exactly what the word I'm looking for here, 'authentic' is the one coming to mind but that's not quite right.  Things that DL included due to hard physical limitations (the Haunted Mansion stretching room, the Pirates waterfalls) become just decorations that are added because they're expected.  On the other hand, WDW can do things that DL has nowhere near enough space to manage - let's start with something like World Showcase Lagoon, which would cover most of Disneyland, and then move on to Animal Kingdom, larger than the entire Disneyland Resort...

I love them both dearly, but Disneyland definitely has first claim on me.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Kazrak said:


> A lot of things that WDW copies from DL come off as more polished but less...not sure exactly what the word I'm looking for here, 'authentic' is the one coming to mind but that's not quite right. Things that DL included due to hard physical limitations (the Haunted Mansion stretching room, the Pirates waterfalls) become just decorations that are added because they're expected.


Some of the challenges that Disneyland faces (landlocked, heavy local population that visits all the time) have wound up benefiting the park to tremendous degree.  The land issue forced them to think outside the berm and thus the stretching room from Haunted Mansion, waterfall drops, and going up the waterfall came to Disneyland.  Florida copied the stretching room, but for whatever reason chose a 5 minute pirate themed boat ride instead of even trying the 15 minute version.  There are visual gags in multiple recent Disney films (and not just the Pirates ones) that rely on the viewer either having been to Disneyland or at least knowing how Disneyland is different from the Magic Kingdom.



Kazrak said:


> On the other hand, WDW can do things that DL has nowhere near enough space to manage - let's start with something like World Showcase Lagoon, which would cover most of Disneyland, and then move on to Animal Kingdom, larger than the entire Disneyland Resort...


That to me is where WDW shines.  When they take the size and really do something unique with.  Before new Fantasyland, Disneyland had Fantasyland and the Magic Kingdom had really elaborate tent shaped buildings.  Now the Magic Kingdom has an enjoyable Fantasyland.  But I will still argue that Disneyland's is better because the entire area has a cohesive theme instead of the mishmash that clearly delineates new Fantasyland from elaborate tent themed land.  



Kazrak said:


> I love them both dearly, but Disneyland definitely has first claim on me.


Same here.  I disagree with those who elevate Disneyland by putting down Disney World or vice versa.  There are things that one does better than the other.  And there are things they both do equally well.  Hence why I believe that Disney fans should experience both.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is likely our last QOTD of the year. DS is getting tubes put in tomorrow morning and we have another bust weekend plus NYE. So for todays question I want to know what are you doing for NYE and NYD? Also, do you have a New Years resolution?



We're heading to Disney for NYE. Dinner at V&A for their champagne extravaganza followed by the fireworks. A bit of a change for us since we normally stay home with pizza and wine.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: NYE and NYD will be spent visiting other parts of the family at their chalet. The kids are particularly looking forward to this one since their same age cousins will be there. I will likely run around the lake or on the (frozen) lake one of the day.

I usually write down some goals in my journal at the beginning of the year, and am comfortable with trying. It gives some focus but I do not want to be harsh to myself if they evolve. From memory, last year looked like this:
- Exercise x number of time
- Smile at work
- Don’t always be the first to finish up you plate
- Host some friends
- Travel somewhere
- Save y$
2019 will probably be similar. I am considering adding some stretches, and training for my first full marathon!

BQOTD: No advice but congratulations on your upcoming anniversary! 

During our 10th anniversary year, we were going to WDW and marked it on our Narcossees reservation. We got a little pixie dust. We might go to California and DL this summer and will celebrate our 15th anniversary in 2019. So, I might reserve a night at one of the restaurant and dedicate it to the celebration. Great trip ideas from everyone!


----------



## dis_or_dat

Dreams: I don't think I've raced enough to warrant a dream. But I usually have very vivid dreams, my reoccurring nightmare is that I never completed a freshman college math class and it's preventing me from getting into grad school. Weird. 

Plans: Was planning on (happily!) bagging NYE, but we're doing a low-key dinner with friends.

Coincidentally we'll be in wine country the days before NYE! Our wine tours have fallen through, so I don't know what we're going to do - I guess we'll try using the concierge or just going to open tasting rooms. 

@LSUlakes finally some DL love! I'm a socal girl through and through and although DL is not nearly as big as WDW, I think it's quite magical! I think 3 days at least. I've stayed at Howard Johnsons and Fairfeild Inn, which are about 10 min walking distance, other hotels you can take the ART shuttle. But if you can swing it, try Disneyland hotel or Grand Californian! You can also check out the socal beaches! You can also do socal wine country like Santa Barbara or Temecula. I've never been to Temecula, but Santa Barbara/Ojai is a beautiful area.


----------



## JulieODC

@LSUlakes We did a kid-free visit to DL a few years ago for the tinkerbell half. We loved it and want to go back - only spent 2 days, and could have added another 1-2. I would have loved to explore a little more of that part of the CA coast too.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Sleepless Knight said:


> NYE:  Running 4 miles and hopefully in bed before midnight.  I may head into San Francisco in the afternoon for a college basketball game, I may head to my sister's for the evening, or I may just stay at home and relax.
> 
> NYD:  Running 4 miles and watching college football.  Hopefully I have all the Christmas decorations down before then so I can enjoy it.
> 
> Disneyland is a very different experience.  It has a unique charm and warmth to it that Disney World just does not.  I enjoy both resorts for different reasons.  I have two notes about your projected number of days in Disneyland and your travel dates.
> 
> First off, 2-3 days is risking shortchanging yourself.  Disneyland by itself has _more_ attractions than the Magic Kingdom.  Furthermore, in a few cases, the Disneyland version of the same attraction is either substantially longer and more detailed and/or very different from its Florida counterpart.  On the whole, the two California parks have only about 10 fewer attractions than the 4 Florida parks.  I tend to recommend 4 days.
> 
> Second, based on how Disneyland set their blockout dates for APs in June and is offering rarely seen discounts on park tickets that must be used before late May, it sure appears that Disneyland is looking to open Galaxy's Edge possibly as early as June 1st.  For the first time ever, instead of blocking out days, the entire DLR is blocking out parks.  All the lower tier passes will be unable to visit Disneyland effective June 1st without blockouts not being lifted for Disneyland until later in August.  Lower tier passes (deluxe and lower) will be able to visit California Adventure as long as their pass isn't blocked out.
> 
> You can get some nice enough hotels right across the street from the main entrance that are closer to both parks than the Contemporary is to the MK except the cost will be substantially cheaper.  Off property and close, I like Desert Inn and Suites, Tropicana Inn and Suites, or Del Sol Inn and Suites.  I've heard good reviews for the Candy Cane Inn though I've never stayed there.  There's also Fairfield by Mariott within a short walk to the main entrance.
> 
> The 3 Disney owned resorts can be substantially more expensive and only the Grand Californian is closer to the parks than some of the motels right on Harbor Blvd across the street.
> 
> It's almost comical to see just how busy the gym will get for about 1-2 weeks.  Then it reverts to normal.
> 
> Yosemite is amazing.  So worth it.
> 
> Disneyland by itself can take 2 days to really explore and soak in.  And if Star Wars Galaxy's Edge is open, who knows how insane the crowds could be.
> 
> The Walt Disney Family Museum alone could take anywhere from 4-6 hours honestly.  It's a far more substantive version of One Man's Dream with a _lot_ more to see.  If you love the history of Disney outside the theme parks and/or admire Walt Disney the person, the museum is incredible.
> 
> I also think that just 2 days leaves you very little time to revisit favorites that aren't found in Florida including Pirates of the Caribbean.  Anyone who has ridden both, well versions, knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> I'm also wiling to help on Disneyland questions.
> 
> A wonderful NYE in my book.
> 
> You may want to rent a car in San Francisco.  Some of these locations are nowhere near each other.  If you're a baseball fan, I strongly recommend catching a game at AT&T Park.  It's a beautiful place to watch a game.
> 
> And my most crucial piece of advice.  Pack a warm jacket for the summer in San Francisco.  It's real easy to spot the tourists in the summer.  They're dressed for a day at the beach and shivering in their shorts and t-shirts while the rest of us are often in long pants with jackets.  Mark Twain once said the coldest winter he ever spent was a summer in San Francisco.



The museum is one of my must do's for sure!   I love everything Walt and the company's history.  I can't wait to get there.  

As for the comparison of WDW and DL.  I love WDW, no question.  It was my first exposure to Disney and made me fall in love with it.   But DL has something special.  It's cleaner, the cast members/service are much better, in many ways it feels like it is still stuck in the 50's.  And there is something to be said about eating breakfast in Main Street and watching the horses walk up and down Main Street, etc....   then there is always Walt's apartment with the light.  That is currently my lock screen wallpaper on my phone.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today is likely our last QOTD of the year. DS is getting tubes put in tomorrow morning and we have another bust weekend plus NYE. So for todays question I want to know what are you doing for NYE and NYD? Also, do you have a New Years resolution?



whatever your plans, just don't do laundry on NYD.


----------



## AFwifelife

NYE: we will still be at the beach so the day will be spent on the beach and set off fireworks and sparklers that night. 

NYD: we drive back to GA then will catch the UCF game. Then I guess start packing for Marathon Weekend!


----------



## chuckille

ATTQOTD: I will be working on NYE so nothing too crazy for the family. NYD will be relaxing at home and watching some football/TV.

As a west-coaster, I highly recommend Disneyland. I think 2 park days is enough for a visit, but 3 days would be the most ideal. The Grand Californian is our favorite due to its charm and proximity to the parks, but you can’t go wrong with any of the Disney hotels. 

If your wife is into wine tastings, I would suggest going to the Santa Barbara/Los Olivos region. Instead of wasting a day flying to Napa, the drive to Los Olivos is only about 2-3 hours. Napa, as much as I love the area and their wines, have a pretty high markup so I like the Santa Barbara wines for their quality and prices. The city of Los Olivos is super charming and has small hotels with wine tasting either within walking or short driving distance. You can’t go wrong with Napa, but going to the Santa Barbara area might give you an extra day at the Disneyland parks!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

flav said:


> We might go to California and DL this summer and will celebrate our 15th anniversary in 2019.


Don't be afraid to mention that it's your anniversary at every restaurant.  While you may not receive extra portions of pixie dust per se, you may receive a small complimentary dessert or extra little things that they might do.  



Waiting2goback said:


> And there is something to be said about eating breakfast in Main Street and watching the horses walk up and down Main Street, etc.... then there is always Walt's apartment with the light.


Main Street is a major part of Disneyland's charm.  It's a snapshot in time and seems to transport us away from the pressures of our day to lives.  It seems overly simple, but I really think the difference between Disneyland and any other Disney theme park in the world is explained in that light.  When Walt Disney was alive, if that light was on, it meant he was in the park.  In many ways, he still is in the park.


----------



## DIS-OH

@LSUlakes 

Cedar Point is awesome!  Other Ohio places I recommend are Put-in-Bay and, for hiking, the Hocking Hills region.  (If you decide to visit the Hocking Hills, let me know...I live nearby.)


----------



## LSUlakes

Thank you everyone for all the suggestions! They have been great!!! After all of that, our original option of going to Punta Cana (Spelling is probably wrong) seems to be back on the table. Once I started putting $$ to the other ideas, cost wise we are looking at about the same. So, DW said if we don't do the island trip now, when will we realistically do it again? So, I am thinking shes leaning towards that idea now. Not my favorite idea, but it's not always about me lol. I think it will be cool to go over there and I am sure I will enjoy it, but I was looking forward to DL for a while! Guess that one may have to wait to the kiddos are older and we make a family trip out of it. Which raises the question, should we do a Disney cruise first or Disneyland? Plenty of time to figure that one out.

In other news, DS got tubes put in yesterday morning. That afternoon it was like watching a whole new kid. According to the Dr his hearing has probably been similar to the way you hear sound under water for the last 2-3 months. As it started to drain he seemed much more responsive to us and very excited in his babbles. Perhaps this would explain why his vocabulary has been limited so far. He understands a lot of things we ask him though. For example, jokingly I told his to throw something away in the trash. We were not near the trash can either. He walked to it, opened it up and dropped it in, then walked back giggling. I was impressed, I know its a simple request, but I did not think he would understand it and then actually do it. Little booger surprises me often. 

I also have a cold now  and feel like garbage. It's all sinus I believe and the worse part is the morning headaches. I hope this sucker clears up prior to marathon weekend. I doubt I am going to get a run in this weekend based on how I am feeling and to be honest... it fits the whole theme of things lol. The good news is I've gotten two 18 milers in, so at least I feel like I can make it through the marathon and if I can get in a few runs between now and then I think I will be ok. I am at peace with whatever time I end up with during marathon weekend. I told DW to not miss FP+ if I am taking to long on the course lol. She enjoyed the comment. 

Happy New Year to everyone. Be safe in whatever you are doing over the weekend/holiday and have fun!


----------



## LSUlakes

FFigawi said:


> We're heading to Disney for NYE. Dinner at V&A for their champagne extravaganza followed by the fireworks. A bit of a change for us since we normally stay home with pizza and wine.



Tim Tracker went to V&A and did a review on it a while back. They didn't video the whole thing, but the parts they did looked amazing. Watching it, I was like I had no idea they had spoons like that lol. Hope yall have a great time for what is sure to be a special event.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> In other news, DS got tubes put in yesterday morning. That afternoon it was like watching a whole new kid. According to the Dr his hearing has probably been similar to the way you hear sound under water for the last 2-3 months. As it started to drain he seemed much more responsive to us and very excited in his babbles. Perhaps this would explain why his vocabulary has been limited so far. He understands a lot of things we ask him though. For example, jokingly I told his to throw something away in the trash. We were not near the trash can either. He walked to it, opened it up and dropped it in, then walked back giggling. I was impressed, I know its a simple request, but I did not think he would understand it and then actually do it. Little booger surprises me often.



i suffered from this as a child. according to my mom, i was effectively deaf for about a year. at that time they didn't do tubes and, instead, they slit my eardrums. the result was similar to what you are describing. the downside is i now have tinnitus although it's not clear if the infections or the procedure caused it.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Tim Tracker went to V&A and did a review on it a while back. They didn't video the whole thing, but the parts they did looked amazing. Watching it, I was like I had no idea they had spoons like that lol. Hope yall have a great time for what is sure to be a special event.



We're really looking forward to it. Never had a bad meal or experience there yet.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> Thank you everyone for all the suggestions! They have been great!!! After all of that, our original option of going to Punta Cana (Spelling is probably wrong) seems to be back on the table. Once I started putting $$ to the other ideas, cost wise we are looking at about the same. So, DW said if we don't do the island trip now, when will we realistically do it again? So, I am thinking shes leaning towards that idea now. Not my favorite idea, but it's not always about me lol. I think it will be cool to go over there and I am sure I will enjoy it, but I was looking forward to DL for a while! Guess that one may have to wait to the kiddos are older and we make a family trip out of it. Which raises the question, should we do a Disney cruise first or Disneyland? Plenty of time to figure that one out.
> 
> In other news, DS got tubes put in yesterday morning. That afternoon it was like watching a whole new kid. According to the Dr his hearing has probably been similar to the way you hear sound under water for the last 2-3 months. As it started to drain he seemed much more responsive to us and very excited in his babbles. Perhaps this would explain why his vocabulary has been limited so far. He understands a lot of things we ask him though. For example, jokingly I told his to throw something away in the trash. We were not near the trash can either. He walked to it, opened it up and dropped it in, then walked back giggling. I was impressed, I know its a simple request, but I did not think he would understand it and then actually do it. Little booger surprises me often.
> 
> I also have a cold now  and feel like garbage. It's all sinus I believe and the worse part is the morning headaches. I hope this sucker clears up prior to marathon weekend. I doubt I am going to get a run in this weekend based on how I am feeling and to be honest... it fits the whole theme of things lol. The good news is I've gotten two 18 milers in, so at least I feel like I can make it through the marathon and if I can get in a few runs between now and then I think I will be ok. I am at peace with whatever time I end up with during marathon weekend. I told DW to not miss FP+ if I am taking to long on the course lol. She enjoyed the comment.
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone. Be safe in whatever you are doing over the weekend/holiday and have fun!



My DS has tubes put in when he was 7 months old. It was such a difference. He had them put in again around 2.5yo. He finally learned how to say truck without an f in place of tr.


----------



## Bree

Lululemon has a challenge on Strava starting January 1. Hoping the swag is a coupon. 

https://www.strava.com/challenges/lululemon-40-80-challenge-2019


----------



## JulieODC

Bree said:


> My DS has tubes put in when he was 7 months old. It was such a difference. He had them put in again around 2.5yo. He finally learned how to say truck without an f in place of tr.



DD had tubes as well - total life changer between her hearing and language being improved, and stopping the constant ear infections!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: We are pretty low key around NYE, to be honest it has always felt like a random holiday to me.  But we will likely fix a nice dinner, hang out and watch a movie or two, maybe play some family games.  Earlier in the day I will watch the Spartans bowl game, and hope for the best.

Bonus:  It has all been shared - Cedar Point is a lot of fun and a rollercoaster enthusiast paradise, but go to California and plan for more than two days in Disneyland.  I grew up in California, splitting time between Santa Cruz and San Bernardino.  My recommendation: plan 3 to 4 days at Disneyland, it is the park Walt built and really needs the time to soak in all that is there - even in it’s smaller footprint.  Rent a car and drive up the coast on Hwy 1.  It is a long drive, but long sections are literally on the edge of the coast.  The views are stop the car and get out to trade it in breath taking!  Stop in Big Sur, great hiking in the area.  Spend time in the Monterey Bay/Carmel area, visit Cannery Row, and The Monterrey Bay Aquarium (one of the best in the world).  An hour further north on Hwy 1 is Santa Cruz a cool California Beach town with incredible seafood, the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk Amusement Park (fun for a few hours) and just a short drive to a couple of the best Redwood Parks in California, both offering great hiking and views.  From there it is just 1 1/2 hours more along Hwy 1 to San Francisco.  North Beach has the best Italian food I have ever had and the Disney Museum is fantastic.  All the tourist stuff there - Alcatraz, Pier 39, Golden Gate Bridge and the SF Zoo will be very busy but worth the crowds.  SF is a great city to explore.  In short, my vote is California.  In fact now I want to go!


----------



## aalvis

I recently started having issues with my calves...  I am training for my third half marathon, and have never had calf problems before.  It started about two weeks ago.  I was doing a 30 min run, and my calves cramped up so bad, I ended up walking the whole time.  I thought it was a fluke... that maybe I was dehydrated.  But since then, every run but one, I have had issues with my calves.  They tighten up to the point where just walking hurts for about a minute after I stop running.  Yesterday I was only 1/4 mile into a run and was already in pain.  I stopped, stretched, foam rolled, biofreezed, switched shoes, shortened my run intervals, and somehow made it through 5 miles.  I don't know what is going on, and it is driving me nuts.  Any advice/suggestions?


----------



## Chasing Dopey

aalvis said:


> I recently started having issues with my calves...  I am training for my third half marathon, and have never had calf problems before.  It started about two weeks ago.  I was doing a 30 min run, and my calves cramped up so bad, I ended up walking the whole time.  I thought it was a fluke... that maybe I was dehydrated.  But since then, every run but one, I have had issues with my calves.  They tighten up to the point where just walking hurts for about a minute after I stop running.  Yesterday I was only 1/4 mile into a run and was already in pain.  I stopped, stretched, foam rolled, biofreezed, switched shoes, shortened my run intervals, and somehow made it through 5 miles.  I don't know what is going on, and it is driving me nuts.  Any advice/suggestions?



Oh, that's not fun. You may have reached the point where it's time to have it looked at. (I know no one wants to hear that.) Be careful stretching or rolling it, as it could exacerbate a damaged tissue, if that's what's going on. I bet they would recommend an MRI, as it's so hard to know without getting that in depth look. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jmasgat

aalvis said:


> I recently started having issues with my calves...  I am training for my third half marathon, and have never had calf problems before.  It started about two weeks ago.  I was doing a 30 min run, and my calves cramped up so bad, I ended up walking the whole time.  I thought it was a fluke... that maybe I was dehydrated.  But since then, every run but one, I have had issues with my calves.  They tighten up to the point where just walking hurts for about a minute after I stop running.  Yesterday I was only 1/4 mile into a run and was already in pain.  I stopped, stretched, foam rolled, biofreezed, switched shoes, shortened my run intervals, and somehow made it through 5 miles.  I don't know what is going on, and it is driving me nuts.  Any advice/suggestions?



Not something you may want to hear, but I would take a solid week or two off of running and rest.  You won't lose anything really from your training, and if it's a minor overuse injury, this time off may help.  If you still have issues after that, I would consider seeing someone.  Be gentle with the stretching.  I find that rolling while I have an issue aggravates it, but you may be different.

Good luck.


----------



## dis_or_dat

@aalvis are these muscle spasms? If so, you may want some more electrolytes/salts. Pickles helped me! You can also do nuun or salt tabs etc. Be careful of Gatorade etc since there’s a lot of sugar added. But otherwise rest is a great idea.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*December Training Summary*
Running duration = 0 hours
Running mileage = 0 miles
Indoor Cycling duration = 26:20 hours
Indoor Cycling mileage = 365.5 miles (new PR)
21 Day Fix + 80 Day Obsession = 15:38 hours
Total Training Time = 41:58 hours (new PR)

December was the start of a new training journey for me.  With running still on the sidelines, I've started a structured strength training plan (80 Day Obsession) in combination with the structured biking routine through TrainerRoad.  So my wife and I are up at 4:30 am each morning to get the 80DO workouts in and then when I come home from work in the evening I get on the bike.  I hit a new high on biking duration/mileage (26.3 hours and 365.5 miles), as well as a new high on total exercise in a month at 41:58 hours.  My previous high was July 2017 when I ran 289 miles in 41:43 hours.  So I'm doing my best to end 2018 on a high note and prepare myself as best I can for a successful 2019!

*2018 Year End Training Summary*
Total Miles Ran: 1,248 miles
Total Time Spent Running: 170:11:32 hours

Total Miles Biked: 1,660 miles (although can't be completely confident in this number)
Total Time Spent Biking: 115:19:15 hours

Total Time Spent Strength Training: 18:48:58 hours + some time here and there that I didn't record on my watch in Spring.

Total Training Duration: 304:19:45 hours 

The goal in 2018 was simple: Run a sub-3 hour marathon on October 7th at the Chicago Marathon and thus qualify for the Boston Marathon.

I failed to meet that goal. 2018 is easy to encapsulate in a few words. It was the highest of highs and the lowest of lows.

High Points:
-Achieved 5/6 PRs during the 2018 Dopey Challenge in January. I nailed a 5k, 10k, HM, Goofy, and Dopey Challenge PRs on consecutive days. I barely missed the marathon PR by less than 2 min and arguably could have had it had I realized the official mile split clocks were off. After Dopey 2018, I felt on top of the world and was ready for the next challenge.
-I captured my first 1st place AG finish at the Hot2Trot HM in June.
-I captured my first Bronze medal finish (3rd overall) at the Hot2Trot HM in June.
-I wrote and coached 144 training plans in 2018. In 2015, 2016, and 2017 combined I had 141 training plans written. That's all plans and doesn't include re-writes/adjustments of which there were 194 in 2018.
-Completed the Chicago Marathon with DIS friends.
-Found indoor biking to be a suitable replacement low-impact aerobic workout.
-Started doing a more structured and rigorous strength routine.

Low Points:
-Suffered my first major injury with a diagnosed stress fracture in January not long after returning to running post-Dopey.
-Spent much of the spring recovering from the stress fracture.
-Spent much of the Fall/Winter healing from an ankle injury.
-Failed to meet my goal of a sub-3 marathon in Chicago because of all of my injury issues.

2018 represented a significant drop in running mileage. In 2016 and 2017, I ran 2582 and 2500 miles respectively. Those are running training loads I may never see again in my life given how my body has tolerated running recently. I look forward to 2019 where I plan to blaze a new trail for myself through a combination of biking, running, and strength to hopefully still achieve my own personal lofty goals. I'm unlikely to run a marathon in 2019 which would be the first time since 2013 without a marathon. Goodbye 2018 and I look forward to what 2019 has in store for me.


----------



## Kazrak

Mini race report: Brazen Almost New Year's Eve 10k

Mini report here, full report in my journal thread after I get a shower.

Goal for today was to beat 1:15:00 and get qualifying PoT for the Star Wars Half.

Result: 1:12:58, 11:46 pace.  This is a personal "modern" best for 10k - not as good as my one race 20 years ago, but better than any 10k since.

Wife and younger son also had really good 5k races.  My wife wrote her time on the back of her medal, then looked at last year's and realized she beat her time last year by over 15 minutes.

Daughter's 10k was slower than she'd have liked, which happens.  She's not training for anything in particular right now.

We aren't doing the New Year's Day races, because we fly to Orlando on the 2nd.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Thank you everyone for all the suggestions! They have been great!!! After all of that, our original option of going to Punta Cana (Spelling is probably wrong) seems to be back on the table. Once I started putting $$ to the other ideas, cost wise we are looking at about the same. So, DW said if we don't do the island trip now, when will we realistically do it again? So, I am thinking shes leaning towards that idea now. Not my favorite idea, but it's not always about me lol. I think it will be cool to go over there and I am sure I will enjoy it, but I was looking forward to DL for a while! Guess that one may have to wait to the kiddos are older and we make a family trip out of it. Which raises the question, should we do a Disney cruise first or Disneyland? Plenty of time to figure that one out.
> 
> In other news, DS got tubes put in yesterday morning. That afternoon it was like watching a whole new kid. According to the Dr his hearing has probably been similar to the way you hear sound under water for the last 2-3 months. As it started to drain he seemed much more responsive to us and very excited in his babbles. Perhaps this would explain why his vocabulary has been limited so far. He understands a lot of things we ask him though. For example, jokingly I told his to throw something away in the trash. We were not near the trash can either. He walked to it, opened it up and dropped it in, then walked back giggling. I was impressed, I know its a simple request, but I did not think he would understand it and then actually do it. Little booger surprises me often.
> 
> I also have a cold now  and feel like garbage. It's all sinus I believe and the worse part is the morning headaches. I hope this sucker clears up prior to marathon weekend. I doubt I am going to get a run in this weekend based on how I am feeling and to be honest... it fits the whole theme of things lol. The good news is I've gotten two 18 milers in, so at least I feel like I can make it through the marathon and if I can get in a few runs between now and then I think I will be ok. I am at peace with whatever time I end up with during marathon weekend. I told DW to not miss FP+ if I am taking to long on the course lol. She enjoyed the comment.
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone. Be safe in whatever you are doing over the weekend/holiday and have fun!



DCL is so expensive.  As much as I love Disney I just can't justify paying that much for a cruise when other top cruise lines are a fraction of the cost. 




aalvis said:


> I recently started having issues with my calves...  I am training for my third half marathon, and have never had calf problems before.  It started about two weeks ago.  I was doing a 30 min run, and my calves cramped up so bad, I ended up walking the whole time.  I thought it was a fluke... that maybe I was dehydrated.  But since then, every run but one, I have had issues with my calves.  They tighten up to the point where just walking hurts for about a minute after I stop running.  Yesterday I was only 1/4 mile into a run and was already in pain.  I stopped, stretched, foam rolled, biofreezed, switched shoes, shortened my run intervals, and somehow made it through 5 miles.  I don't know what is going on, and it is driving me nuts.  Any advice/suggestions?



I would rest a little as well, as previously suggest.  I would also really consider the R8 recovery roller.  This thing finds tight spots in your calves you never knew you had.  I still say it was the best money I have spent on a running accessory ever.  You will probably never foam roll again.  



DopeyBadger said:


> *December Training Summary*
> Running duration = 0 hours
> Running mileage = 0 miles
> Indoor Cycling duration = 26:20 hours
> Indoor Cycling mileage = 365.5 miles (new PR)
> 21 Day Fix + 80 Day Obsession = 15:38 hours
> Total Training Time = 41:58 hours (new PR)
> 
> December was the start of a new training journey for me.  With running still on the sidelines, I've started a structured strength training plan (80 Day Obsession) in combination with the structured biking routine through TrainerRoad.  So my wife and I are up at 4:30 am each morning to get the 80DO workouts in and then when I come home from work in the evening I get on the bike.  I hit a new high on biking duration/mileage (26.3 hours and 365.5 miles), as well as a new high on total exercise in a month at 41:58 hours.  My previous high was July 2017 when I ran 289 miles in 41:43 hours.  So I'm doing my best to end 2018 on a high note and prepare myself as best I can for a successful 2019!
> 
> *2018 Year End Training Summary*
> Total Miles Ran: 1,248 miles
> Total Time Spent Running: 170:11:32 hours
> 
> Total Miles Biked: 1,660 miles (although can't be completely confident in this number)
> Total Time Spent Biking: 115:19:15 hours
> 
> Total Time Spent Strength Training: 18:48:58 hours + some time here and there that I didn't record on my watch in Spring.
> 
> Total Training Duration: 304:19:45 hours
> 
> The goal in 2018 was simple: Run a sub-3 hour marathon on October 7th at the Chicago Marathon and thus qualify for the Boston Marathon.
> 
> I failed to meet that goal. 2018 is easy to encapsulate in a few words. It was the highest of highs and the lowest of lows.
> 
> High Points:
> -Achieved 5/6 PRs during the 2018 Dopey Challenge in January. I nailed a 5k, 10k, HM, Goofy, and Dopey Challenge PRs on consecutive days. I barely missed the marathon PR by less than 2 min and arguably could have had it had I realized the official mile split clocks were off. After Dopey 2018, I felt on top of the world and was ready for the next challenge.
> -I captured my first 1st place AG finish at the Hot2Trot HM in June.
> -I captured my first Bronze medal finish (3rd overall) at the Hot2Trot HM in June.
> -I wrote and coached 144 training plans in 2018. In 2015, 2016, and 2017 combined I had 141 training plans written. That's all plans and doesn't include re-writes/adjustments of which there were 194 in 2018.
> -Completed the Chicago Marathon with DIS friends.
> -Found indoor biking to be a suitable replacement low-impact aerobic workout.
> -Started doing a more structured and rigorous strength routine.
> 
> Low Points:
> -Suffered my first major injury with a diagnosed stress fracture in January not long after returning to running post-Dopey.
> -Spent much of the spring recovering from the stress fracture.
> -Spent much of the Fall/Winter healing from an ankle injury.
> -Failed to meet my goal of a sub-3 marathon in Chicago because of all of my injury issues.
> 
> 2018 represented a significant drop in running mileage. In 2016 and 2017, I ran 2582 and 2500 miles respectively. Those are running training loads I may never see again in my life given how my body has tolerated running recently. I look forward to 2019 where I plan to blaze a new trail for myself through a combination of biking, running, and strength to hopefully still achieve my own personal lofty goals. I'm unlikely to run a marathon in 2019 which would be the first time since 2013 without a marathon. Goodbye 2018 and I look forward to what 2019 has in store for me.



Billy, I know it stinks you can't run.   I am in the same boat.  I just have to say how impressive it is that you are finding another way to maintain your healthy lifestyle.  You are still here supporting other runners and making a difference in their lives with your training plans.  I hope you can start running again next year and you eventually get to Boston.


----------



## DustyWA

*December Training*
Distance:  128.1 miles
Duration:  19:07 hours
Avg Pace:  8:57 min/mile
Avg HR:  139 bpm

*Year-End Totals*
Distance:  1,472.2 miles
Duration:  229:20 hours
Avg Pace:  9:21 min/mile

I was just getting back into running after several years of sporadic half-marathons using a run/walk strategy and minimal training.  At the beginning of the year, my goal was to run 1,000 miles this year and complete my first marathon.

High Points:
- First sub-2:00 half marathon since 2013 at Tacoma City Half Marathon in April.
- 5+ minute half marathon PR (1:34:37) at Poulsbo Half Marathon in September.
- Completed first marathon at Seattle Marathon in November.

2019 Goals:
- Run the year.
- Qualify for Boston.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

*December Totals:*

Running: 158.28 miles
Average Pace: 9:57
Total Elevation Gain: 12,985 ft
Steps: 597,019

I'm pretty happy with December, given that it had lots of family events and doctor's visits to schedule around.
*
2018 Summary:
*
1,700.02 miles. Not an accident that it's just over 1700: I saw I was close to beating last year's miles, so I had to beat that. (@KSellers88, I blame you!) Then I saw I was close to 1700, so had to get that. It took a near-Goofy effort to do it.

2018 was a good year for me.

I set a half marathon PR in April. I stayed injury free, other than the usual aches and pains. High mileage despite not having a fall/winter marathon. I was consistent, with 266 running activities. Except for January when I was recovering from RCM and Goofy, there are very few weeks when I didn't get 5 runs in.

I'm so proud of it, I'm posting a picture (the forum equivalent of hanging it on the fridge)

(In case you're not familiar with Garmin Connect: each black dash is a day with a run.)



In a happy accident, tomorrow is new shoe day. I think that is an omen for a great 2019.


----------



## gjramsey

*December Training*
Distance: 192.18  miles
Duration: 26:30:34 
Avg Pace: 8:16 min/mile
Avg HR: 144 bpm

*Year-End Totals*
Distance: 1,644.27 miles
Duration: 232:39:29
Avg Pace: 8:30 min/mile

Really solid month, and feeling real good going into the Houston Aramco Half next month, which has been my A race this cycle.


----------



## GreatLakes

aalvis said:


> I recently started having issues with my calves...  I am training for my third half marathon, and have never had calf problems before.  It started about two weeks ago.  I was doing a 30 min run, and my calves cramped up so bad, I ended up walking the whole time.  I thought it was a fluke... that maybe I was dehydrated.  But since then, every run but one, I have had issues with my calves.  They tighten up to the point where just walking hurts for about a minute after I stop running.  Yesterday I was only 1/4 mile into a run and was already in pain.  I stopped, stretched, foam rolled, biofreezed, switched shoes, shortened my run intervals, and somehow made it through 5 miles.  I don't know what is going on, and it is driving me nuts.  Any advice/suggestions?



Once you are having pain stretching and foam rolling is just making the problem worse.  I was listening to an "ask the coaches" discussion about that on Endurance Planet.  You want to proactively foam roll every day and may need to strengthen your calves.  That same podcast spends a lot of time on the myths around muscle cramps.  It is rarely hydration, lack of stretching, or nutrition that causes muscle cramps, it is asking a muscle to do something it isn't rained for.  Adding leg workouts to your endurance regiment is a good place to start.  I think the single leg press and split squat are the two to start with.


----------



## michigandergirl

*December total:* 64.7 miles

*2018 total:* 987 miles - That number bugs me! if I would have been paying closer attention, I would have made sure that number was over 1000. 

I had to take some longer breaks after my spring races and after my fall marathon due to a shin issue, but overall it was a great year of running. Highlights include my first Dopey Challenge and PR's in the half, 25K, and full.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

December Total: 142 Miles 

This is by far the most miles in a month for me, so I feel really good about that. I remember seeing people's totals over 100 miles on the thread and thinking how insane that sounded. Running is not always easy, but it sure can be rewarding. 

Happy New Year to everyone! Enjoy and stay safe tonight!


----------



## huskies90

*December *miles = 188 

November = 173
October = 161
September = 129
August = 174
July = 184
June = 151
May = 156
April = 113
March = 99
February = 78
January = 67

1,673 total miles in 2018.  

*2018 Summary:*

A great year running. After deciding early on that I would be doing my first marathon in 2019, I started running with a purpose. I started the year building miles and then began following a training plan.  Joining this thread helped with so many aspects of my training and preparation and I want to say *THANK YOU* to everyone for all your input.  Outside of the Disney half last January, I only ran 3 races in 2018 - a half in the Spring to get my POT, my first 10K where I set a PR and took home the top spot for my division (Clydesdale division) and then another half in November in the middle of my training plan where I set a PR and ran it almost 5 minutes faster than my Spring half.  Outside of the Disney races - Goofy in January and Rival Run in April, I am not sure what the rest of 2019 will look like but assuming I stay healthy, it will most likely include a couple of half marathons and maybe a few other races.  I am still not sure if I will train for another marathon but the Hartford marathon is one I have in the back of my mind and NYC even further back. I need to get through January first.


----------



## Smilelea

*December Training*
Distance: 59.3 miles
Duration: 14:21:08
Avg Pace: 14:30 min/mile


*2018 Year-End Totals               *
Distance: 610.1 miles                     
Duration: 142:49                             
Avg Pace: 14:02 min/mile                

*Compared to 2017*
Distance: 307.1 miles
Duration: 73:22:37
Avg Pace: 14:20 min/mile

I just had to put last years on here once I saw the difference. I'm fairly impressed with myself . I give a huge shoutout to Coach DopeyBadger. I'm pretty sure that this years totals would have been very similar to last years without his training expertise and encouragement. I look forward to the challenges of 2019!

(Edited to correct text layout)


----------



## rteetz

Those who ran the Milwaukee Marathon races in 2017. Here is an article about the changes to hopefully make this a much better event in 2019.

https://www.jsonline.com/story/spor...milwaukee-marathon-another-chance/2432552002/


----------



## JulieODC

December: 72.7! Highest since April when I was HM training.

For the year, I am right at 650 miles.

Pretty happy with that overall considering I lost almost 4 months to Lyme disease. Maybe next year 1000 will be a possibility....


----------



## Professor_Cookie

December-

62.13 miles
4980 feet vertical.

Solid December. I was trying to do the Runner’s World Run Streak, but then got sick, and I haven’t had a day off from work since I can’t remember. I think it was the beginning of the month.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

*Year in review:*
Running goals going in:
*1) Run 2000 miles.*
2012.27!! This was not easy. When I look at the full year calendar from Garmin, it's pretty full. But even a few breaks for recovery and injuries, and it took a big effort over the past 6 weeks to make it happen. (Probably not smart.) I hit the 2000 during my run on Saturday, and while putting in a few more then to put 2018 in range this morning was tempting, I need the rest.

*2) Get a podium finish.*
DW went to UAB, so we try to make it to their Alumni Scholarship Run each year. Last year was the first year they had awards, so I thought I might be able to make it this year. Luckily, one of the top three overall was in my age group, so I JUST made it! A friend of my mother-in-law's engraved it for me.
* 

Supplemental goal, when we signed up for Wine & Dine:
 *
I thought they gave it out to the top 10 in each age group, and I knew my time should be good enough, but then I freaked out when I saw it's only the Top 5! (Did that change?) So I was checking the results constantly that day. I thought it was just a framed picture, but it's a plaque!

*Goals for 2019:*
(Stay healthy. More, better strength work. Better diet. The usual, I guess.)

1) Run the year.
2) Get fast enough, for far enough...


----------



## TheHamm

Happy New Year to all!  I went on vacation and could not keep up with all the posts! All caught up now, just in time to end out the year.

*December*
33 miles
12:10 average minutes per mile
This was not what I had planned, at all.  I had hoped November was a fluke, but it seems my 'taper' started two months before the target race!
All of the plans to run while at WDW were foiled by massive rains and a tornado, a puking kid on Christmas eve, general exhaustion and feeling like the worst parent ever as my normally good natured kids put on their best Stitch impression for the week.  All the other vacation plans were also impacted, so I am concentrating on being happy we all made it home in one piece (delta did its best to prevent this, once again) even if the luggage did not, & that we are staring the new year healthy.  I am also trying to focus on that my post vacation run was virtually the same pace and heart rate as the same distance when I was sticking to a more rigorous running schedule, and that all is not lost going into January.

*2018*
475 miles- I am both happy and sad about this.  It is 4x as many as 2017, but if I had stuck to even 50% of my plan for November and December I would have had no trouble reaching 500.  While I am not one for new year's resolutions, I am going to exceed 500 miles next year!
I ran 4 10Ks this year and got progressively faster, even if I was slower than I thought I should be (based on no real criteria).  I committed myself to showing up for a half next month but have no intention of running 4 of those in a year!  I would have never imagined I would _ like_ running a 10K, that I would have felt prepared to run a half (I felt prepared in November, less so now!), or that I would be considering signing up for a second half before starting the first.    

I am considering what to pick as my second half marathon.  As I think I could be much more trained than I will be going into the race in a week and a half, I am already considering my revenge.  Half that starts in my neighborhood in March that has no posted elevation profile?  Tack onto a business trip and run Dark Side in April?  Wait until June and run along the river with some hills?  I cannot believe this is even bouncing around in my head!


----------



## avondale

*December 2018 Totals*
running: 80.6 mi
tennis: 4 hours

These are both way down from November because I had about 10 days off while I had a trip to Mumbai.  Also, the tennis season ended while I was away.

*2018 Totals*
running: 1210.3 miles
tennis: 214.5 hours

I increased my running mileage by about 20% from 2017, which surprised me.   I don't race much.  This year I had half-marathons in March and May, the DC Ragnar in September, and a 10K on December 1.

Not sure how the tennis compares to previous years, but this year includes 58 league matches with the remaining time in practices and contract time.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

I wish more races had Clydesdale division. My dream weight goal is always 205 which is where I think 6 pack is for me, but once I hit 220, it becomes a huge challenge.

 I won my age group once, years ago, but I was the only one in it.



huskies90 said:


> *December *miles = 188
> 
> November = 173
> October = 161
> September = 129
> August = 174
> July = 184
> June = 151
> May = 156
> April = 113
> March = 99
> February = 78
> January = 67
> 
> 1,673 total miles in 2018.
> 
> *2018 Summary:*
> 
> A great year running. After deciding early on that I would be doing my first marathon in 2019, I started running with a purpose. I started the year building miles and then began following a training plan.  Joining this thread helped with so many aspects of my training and preparation and I want to say *THANK YOU* to everyone for all your input.  Outside of the Disney half last January, I only ran 3 races in 2018 - a half in the Spring to get my POT, my first 10K where I set a PR and took home the top spot for my division (Clydesdale division) and then another half in November in the middle of my training plan where I set a PR and ran it almost 5 minutes faster than my Spring half.  Outside of the Disney races - Goofy in January and Rival Run in April, I am not sure what the rest of 2019 will look like but assuming I stay healthy, it will most likely include a couple of half marathons and maybe a few other races.  I am still not sure if I will train for another marathon but the Hartford marathon is one I have in the back of my mind and NYC even further back. I need to get through January first.


----------



## Bree

2018 was an amazing year!  I can’t believe how far I’ve come as a runner. I ran a total of 166.55 miles in 2017. Here are my stats for 2018!

Activities: 257
Miles: 1431.01
Time: 275:06:02

Races:
5K - 2
10K - 3
Half Marathon - 4
Virtual Half - 1

5K PR 28:58 March 2018
10K PR 56:28 November 2018
Half PR 2:13:38 April 2018

Looking forward to what 2019 has in store for me! Starting it off with a bang with my first Marathon as part of the Dopey Challenge. I couldn’t have done this without the help of @DopeyBadger. He created plans for me with lots of variety that were fun and challenging.


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> Those who ran the Milwaukee Marathon races in 2017. Here is an article about the changes to hopefully make this a much better event in 2019.
> 
> https://www.jsonline.com/story/spor...milwaukee-marathon-another-chance/2432552002/



Peaks my interest in April because it might just be early enough to secure some cool spring weather.  The Wisconsin Marathon in May is so hit or miss.  So it might be something on my radar now.


----------



## KevM

December Miles - 107.20

Total Miles for the year - 1,017.55.  I wasn’t paying any attention to my total mileage for the year until I did the math today.  I’m very happy with cracking 1,000 miles.

Goals for 2019
1) 1,500 miles for the year.  Seeing as I cracked 1,000 miles without purposely trying, I think I can get to 1,500 miles for 2019 by panning it out.
2) PRs in 5K, 10k, half-marathon, & marathon.  
3) Complete 26 races this year.  I feel this is pretty highly aggressive, but I believe I can do it.  I actually already have most of the races I want to do plotted out.


----------



## garneska

My goal since feb 2017 has been to Boston qualify. In oct 2018, in my first real attempt with an @DopeyBadger plan i BQ’d at the Chicago marathon.  I am tired, but happy.


----------



## dis_or_dat

*December:*
Total: 177.54
Avg Pace: 8:49

*2018:*
Total: 1358.7
Avg Pace: 8:34

Race: 10k new PR 43:31 (but course was short)

Nice to lace up the shoes and get back on the road this year. Hoping to complete @DopeyBadger 's training plan injury-free with strong legs and a stronger mind for a 2019 (first!) marathon.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Well 2018 was not the year I wanted it to be.  I was just looking at my goals I wrote last January and I did not get any of them...  Now they were all accomplishment based - 2000 miles, first 100 miler, sub 4 hour marathon, etc.  But a slip in the snow in February put me on a different path in 2018 with doctors, specialists, walking boots (two seperate 6 week periods) and of course surgery and all that came with that joy.

I went through my running journal and in 2018 I ran 284.5 miles, 50 of those were Dopey and sadly a good chunk of the rest were me trying to run through an injury that was not and did not get better until I got medical intervention.  So here are my totals;

December: 30 miles + 280 bike trainer miles
2018: 284.5 miles + 584 bike trainer miles

So to wrap this up, I did not get any of my goals but I do think I can claim a few things I got in 2018:

A renewed appreciation for the privilege of running
A commitment to being more responsible with my aches and pains
A reinvestment in my running gait/form - no more injuries!
Finding my running spirit, letting this come back/not chasing it
That 100 miler is out there, if not 2019 then 2020 I will get my buckle 
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## flav

Happy New Year everyone!

*December* *totals*
Distance: 89.4km ( 55.6 miles)
Average pace: 6’37”/km (10’26”/mile)

Ok with it, it was a recovery month with zero speed work and very progressive increase in distance. It turns out that my average pace is the same as a snowy winter month or a super hot summer month.

*2018* *totals*
Distance: 1183km (735 miles)
Number of exercising days: 170
Super happy with this year!

*2018* *Running* *highlights*:
Trained DD to her first 5k
PR 5k 00:24:52
PR 10k 00:54:51
PR 15k 01:27:33
PR Half 01:55:48
Exceeded my training goal (150 times) by the end of October
Learnt to deal with an injury
Had a lot of fun running 10 races
Enjoyed reading this board

*2019* *goals* *and* *dreams*

Keep treating injuries with respect not to aggravate any of them
Improve/maintain sub-2 time for the Half
Train for and attempt my first full Marathon
Coach DD to her first 10k if she wants to (see next line... She wants to come)
Plan and get ready for Dopey 2020
Enjoy this board

ETA:
All my medals do far


----------



## baxter24

December miles: 102.7

2017 miles: exactly 1000 miles! Had to run four miles yesterday to make it happen but it was cool to finish the year off that way. 

The year had its ups and down with running. My biggest accomplishment was completing Dopey in January. I hit the wall hard in a half marathon PR attempt in March and then got into a running funk over the summer. Fought my way out of it and ended up running my second fastest half marathon in November. Training for Goofy this fall and winter was hard and I don’t feel as prepared as I should be but I know I will finish. Not sure of what specific running goals I have for myself for 2019 but I most importantly want to stay healthy and continue running.


----------



## mankle30

December totals: 154.5 miles

While I don't have year-end numbers, for most of the year, it was frustrating, starting and stopping every couple of months because of injury. I had an aborted 10K in May (I never registered so I didn't have a DNS or DNF). Starting in the fall, I started to find some consistency and ran my first race of the year (the Oakville Half-Marathon), running an acceptable 2:28:xx although I had hoped to do better. The fact was that added weight and just starting to be consistent in running injury free, a 2:28:xx was not so bad.

I ramped up the running after the HM and, while I struggled with the sheer volume of the Hansons Marathon plan, particularly at my slow paces, I adapted the program and found myself feeling pretty strong by the taper for WDW Marathon, finishing with my most miles in a month for December even with a few days off due to a mysterious injury that disappeared after a couple of days.

I already have a plan in place to help consolidate my gains for most of 2019 and I'll share it following the WDW Marathon in my training journal!


----------



## jmasgat

2018 miles: 941
Biggest Accomplishment:  Finishing Dopey with a BQ. (Honestly, the BQ was a bonus.  I finished Dopey feeling the best I ever have after a marathon)

ETA:  I forgot that I won a 5k race in May.  Probably because my time was pretty sluggish, I don't really count it.  But I do like the Hoka recovery slides I got as a prize.

Not sure what 2019 will bring.  I will do Boston, and may try to do NYC through guaranteed entry.  I have no mileage goals, because at age 60, it is all about continuing to run and train in a healthy way.  I had a couple points in the year where I took time off to heal minor overuse injury and will not hesitate to do that, if needed.

I still would like to do a race internationally, and a relay (although I have no local running friends to do that with).  We'll see!


----------



## apdebord

Happy New Year!

December total: 130 miles
2018 miles: 700
7 Half Marathons (new PR in Nov)
2 10Ks (new PR in Nov)
1 8K (new PR in March)
2 5Ks

By far the most I have ever run in a year. Over half of my annual miles were ran during marathon training which started on 9/24. I hope to keep it up, maybe not take as much time off in the summer, and possibly hit 1000 in 2019!


----------



## QueenFernando

December: 35.5 miles

2018 total: 359.6 miles

I'm pretty happy with 2018 considering I just started training seriously in August.

2019 goals:
-run at least one race at each WDW race weekend.
-keep training regularly without injury 
-set some PRs.  I'd really like to get below a 1:14 10k to use as POT for Disney halfs.
-strength training.  Got to get serious about adding this to my routine. 

Happy New Year!! And a great big Thank You to everyone on this board!  Finding this board to keep me encouraged about running as I started was one of my 2018 highlights. Looking forward to sharing 2019 with y'all!


----------



## LSUlakes

Bree said:


> My DS has tubes put in when he was 7 months old. It was such a difference. He had them put in again around 2.5yo. *He finally learned how to say truck without an f in place of tr*.



The bold part made me lol thinking of all the legendary times he said it incorrectly lololololol.


----------



## Bree

LSUlakes said:


> The bold part made me lol thinking of all the legendary times he said it incorrectly lololololol.



Oh, it was just great LOL!


----------



## KevM

Short recap of my 5K this morning:

Run with Jack New Years 5K started a little after 10:30 this morning.  The average New Year’s Day temperature for the Philly area is 41°.  At race time it was 57°.  Wind was a bit strong though, with gusts up to 20 mph.

The race itself was a ~1.05 mile loop done three times around neighborhoods in Bryn Mawr.  It was a nice easy course, which allowed my to already hit a goal for this year.  I PR’ed with a time of 27:56!


----------



## camaker

December has gone mostly to plan.  I completed my first ultra (50k) and then resumed training for Goofy. The only blip has been missing 2-3 runs after Christmas as a result of a bad cold picked up on Christmas Eve. Hoping to pick things back up from there today. 

*December Stats*
Running miles:  103.5
Avg Pace:  10:54/mile
Running time:  19:21:37

2018 as a whole was a mixed bag. It started roughly, having to run Dopey with bronchitis and then succumbing to a shin issue that prevented running for 6+ weeks and resulted in me dropping from running 5 days/week to 4. That reduction, in combination with a stressful summer at work and brutally hot and humid conditions prevented me from being as ready for Chicago as I would have liked. Here were my 2018 goals:

1. Complete an ultramarathon, either 50k or 50m
2. Run a sub-4:00 marathon (either Disney (unlikely) or Chicago)
Optional: Complete my 20th half marathon (sitting at 16 right now)

I completed number 1 despite having to withdraw from my originally scheduled race in March. Number 2 I wasn’t close to, although I did pick up a new marathon PR at Chicago. The optional goal was achieved in a local HM just before Thanksgiving. Given the challenges during the year, I’d give my 2018 performance a B- or C+. Here’s the summary:

*2018 Stats*
Running miles:  1,109.4
Avg Pace:  10:42/mile
Running time:  199:39:21

5k: 1
10k: 1
Half: 4
Full:  2 (New PR)
Ultra:  1 (50k)
Relay:  1 (22/209mi)


----------



## Kazrak

December stats: 32.9 miles, including 10k race.

2018 stats: I didn't start seriously tracking until September or so.  98.1 miles in Strava this year.

2019 plans:
Half marathon next month (SW Virtual Half), Star Wars Challenge in April - those are registered for.
My wife is talking about doing a half marathon in late April, so I'll probably do a 5k or 10k that day.  She wants to do more races, so there will probably be some more added in there.
Bay to Breakers in May, Bridge to Bridge in August, and maybe Wine & Dine Half in November?

I've been letting my weight slide for December, but once we get back from WDW (leave tomorrow! *bounce*) it's time to get serious about it again.  Goal is to end 2019 under 200 pounds.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@Waiting2goback Tomorrow is the specialist visit?  I do hope that it goes well and you get good options!  Will be thinking about you.


----------



## JulieODC

Quick race recap....

Ran the New Years Day 5k this morning with a group from my running club. Last year it was 4 degrees/felt like -13.....today was 55 degrees! 

First 1.5 is uphill, the rest is relatively downhill, except the last 0.4. First mile was sloooow, but picked it up and got faster with each mile - last mile was 1:40 faster than the first! Finished in 29:28 - 20 seconds faster than last year.

Bonus - excellent breakfast buffet after!


----------



## CDKG

*December* *Miles*: *174*.*2
2018* *Miles*: *1*,*296*.*2*

Training for my first full marathon peaked in December with two 20 mile runs two weeks apart. This year I ran more than double the miles I ran in 2017 (595.5). However, because I ran them slower, I feel stronger and have raced faster with new 10k, 15k and half marathon PRs in 2018!

2018 ends with a taper and 2019 will begin with marathon weekend!


----------



## jennamfeo

Anyone thinking about doing the Magnolia Farms Half or Full in Waco this year??


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Anyone thinking about doing the Magnolia Farms Half or Full in Waco this year??



Fork. No.

@Dis5150 did it this year, so she may chime in with more input. But I would not waste a weekend in Waco unless I had to - like go to a funeral or was court-ordered or something. I wouldn't even go to a wedding or a birthday party there.


----------



## cburnett11

*December Training*
Distance: 146.5miles

*Year-End Totals*
Distance: 2,039 miles
3 marathons:  WDW, CHI, NYC
4 PRs:  5k, 10k, half, full

2018 was a good running year.  I worked hard, got a little faster, spent some quality time training with my wife, and met some encouraging local runners that should push me further and just be a good source of fun and support.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Baloo in MI said:


> @Waiting2goback Tomorrow is the specialist visit?  I do hope that it goes well and you get good options!  Will be thinking about you.



You are correct, good memory.    I am not expecting any major news today.  I suspect he will just order an MRI.  But I will say this, I rode my new stationary bike for the first time last night and both ankles hurt so I am fully expecting to be out of commission for a while.  I'll still ride the bike because it felt good to get the heart pumping and work up a good sweat again.  

I am not going to lie.  While it is awesome to read everyone's accomplishments for 2018 I am a bit jealous for 2019.  When I got a new PR for the 1/2 in my September race I was really looking forward to 2019.  Was hoping for a PR in the 10k and to finally get under 2:00 in the 1/2 this year.  I'll still be cheering everyone on but I really had big plans for this year.  

I just found out last week my dad has stage 4 cancer and has about a year left to live.  That's had me a bit stressed.  So it's going to be a rough year and the running really would have helped deal with it.  

On a positive note, I asked my parents to come to Disney with us in April to try and make as many memories for the kids as we can.  As long as he feels up to it he said they will go.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## AntimonyER

Happy New Year Everyone!

Here are my stats for the December and the Year:

*December*: 105.1 miles, 13h17m, avg pace 7:34

*2018*: 729.27 miles

*Highlights*: Improved my average pace from 11:00 in January, to almost 7:30 in December!
Ran my first marathon at a sub 1:45 pace, a sub 7:00 pace 5k, and increased my running total to over 100 miles per month!

Unfortunately, on my last run of 2018, I suffered my first running injury, achilles bursitis. Started hurting on mile 12 of my 13.25 miles, thought it was just a blister so finished the run. Now I can't wear shoes without pain at the back of my heel. Hopefully I get over it soon.


----------



## MissLiss279

2018 was a great running year! Thanks to @DopeyBadger for the training plans that got me there. Not sure if I will be able to repeat anything close to 2018, but I’m mostly hoping that I will be able to keep running and enjoy it. 

Total miles: 1784
8 (!!) PRs: 5k, 10k, 3x Half, 2x Full, and 50k (new distance)


My New Year’s 5k didn’t go great. I’ve been struggling with fatigue since I gave blood a couple weeks ago. I’ll give it another week to see if I start to feel normal again while running before going to get my iron/ferritin levels checked. The race was cold, temp about 17 with 15 mph wind, so windchill was about 3 degrees. @LSUlakes my time was 27:36.


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> Anyone thinking about doing the Magnolia Farms Half or Full in Waco this year??



Not with that date and start time. Too hot and humid.


----------



## derekleigh

*2018 Running Totals*
Miles - 816.3
Avg. Pace - 8:46
Total Time - 119:08:06

1x 5K
2x 10K
2x Half marathons
1x Triathlon Sprint
1x Relay
2x other Distances

Looking forward to 2019!


----------



## jmasgat

@Waiting2goback  Very sorry to read about your dad, and hope that your trip in April brings memories you will always treasure.

And sending Pixie dust for your ankles.


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> Anyone thinking about doing the Magnolia Farms Half or Full in Waco this year??



Never. Again. It was hot and humid and they didn't even have Gatorade at the finish line. And didn't even have it at water stops until like the 4th one. I did the marathon and it was my worst running experience ever. I got majorly overheated and threw up a couple of times on the course near the end. First race I ever considered not finishing. If I EVER did it again it would be the half. The full was VERY hilly and no shade for most of the second half of the race. I think they need to start it a couple of hours earlier and that would be better.


----------



## KSellers88

*2018 Running Totals:*
1823 Miles
155 Average HR
9:47 Average Pace

12 half marathons (PR of 1:48 in April)
2 full marathons (PR of 4:07 in December)
4 10Ks
4 5Ks
2 RunDisney Challenges
1 one miler
1 Run Across Georgia

 Bring on 2019!


----------



## FFigawi

@Waiting2goback sorry to hear about your dad


----------



## Disney at Heart

@Waiting2goback Prayers for your daddy and for all who love him. 

*TOTALS*
December
Miles: 141.24
Time: 26.18 hours
Pace:11:07

2018
Miles: 1276.34 (24 miles less than 2017)
Time: 234.05
Pace: 11:00

Figured out that if I do the 2019 challenge in km instead of miles, I can do it!


----------



## tigger536

Totals: 1,865 running miles
1 Ultra 
12 fulls (PR in Detroit 4:15:15)
18 halfs (PR at The Race 1:58:08)
1 10 miler (PR at Monday Night Brewing Westside 10 Miler 1:31)
1 15K (PR at Hot Chocolate)
11 10Ks (PR at Eastside Beltline 10K 53:25)
19 5Ks (PR at St. Pete Runfest 25:42)
3 One Milers (PR at Flying Pig 7:40)


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> Totals: 1,865 running miles
> 1 Ultra
> 12 fulls (PR in Detroit 4:15:15)
> 18 halfs (PR at The Race 1:58:08)
> 1 10 miler (PR at Monday Night Brewing Westside 10 Miler 1:31)
> 1 15K (PR at Hot Chocolate)
> 11 10Ks (PR at Eastside Beltline 10K 53:25)
> 19 5Ks (PR at St. Pete Runfest 25:42)
> 3 One Milers (PR at Flying Pig 7:40)



Holy smokes! This is amazing!


----------



## tigger536

@KSellers88 You're doing the red nose half too! We should try to meet up before or after.


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> @KSellers88 You're doing the red nose half too! We should try to meet up before or after.



LOL, we posted the same thing at the same time basically. Yes, we definitely need to! It is a smaller one so we shouldn't have an issue finding each other. My main concern right now is that the Riverwalk it is supposed to be run on is currently flooded and more rain is coming.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Waiting2goback said:


> I just found out last week my dad has stage 4 cancer and has about a year left to live.  That's had me a bit stressed.  So it's going to be a rough year and the running really would have helped deal with it.
> 
> On a positive note, I asked my parents to come to Disney with us in April to try and make as many memories for the kids as we can.  As long as he feels up to it he said they will go.  Keeping my fingers crossed.



Yes, making memories - and taking pictures - is a good thing to do.  Sooner rather than later.   Also get him telling stories about his childhood, his parents, etc on video (or if he is camera shy, just video the floor and let the audio record).  My MIL was diagnosed with stomach cancer in early August and it has been a rough few months.


----------



## Slogger

@Waiting2goback ....sorry about your Dad.   That's really tough.

We are here for you.


----------



## Slogger

Happy 2019 Everyone!

December Summary

Mileage         60.1
Pace:          10:00 per mile
Total runs     10
More relaxing time:  Priceless!!!

2018 Summary

1265 miles (new PR)
  170 total runs
   New Half and 10k PRs in November

I was fortunate enough to recover from surgery in January and February, take another six weeks off in May/June, and basically slack off from Thanksgiving through New Year's and still surpass my mileage goal (1200) for the year.  Many interesting events that I participated in this year including:

>an airport runway
>an upscale resort (with post race champagne and french toast at the pool)
>Run through an amusement park (and roller coaster riding the rest of the day)
>a night time alien themed race in the rain outside Atlanta
>a 5 loop run through a park the very next morning
>a run through a historic town and 3 civil war battlefields
>a run on the Boardwalk and around Atlantic City
>a run up and over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge
>a run through Richmond
>and a run through Philly
(2 Full, 5 half, 2 10k, 1 5k)

Only one official event on the calendar right now, need to find more interesting events for 2019. 

I have WDW/Dopey envy taking over since I won't be there.

Good luck to everyone at WDW and for all of 2019!!


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> Peaks my interest in April because it might just be early enough to secure some cool spring weather.  The Wisconsin Marathon in May is so hit or miss.  So it might be something on my radar now.



Well at least I have several experiences with races that use Enmotive for setup and none have been off on distance.  I'd worry about snow, but I worry about most things.
At least we both still have those shiny 5.9 mile PRs 

@Waiting2goback I am so sorry about your dad.  If you ever need trip advise or just someone to talk to just give me a shout.  I took my mom to DL two Aprils ago while she was stage 4.  It was worth it.  Also


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> Well at least I have several experiences with races that use Enmotive for setup and none have been off on distance. I'd worry about snow, but I worry about most things.
> At least we both still have those shiny 5.9 mile PRs



Yea, it's a definite toss-up.  Risk of snow vs risk of hot.  But I'd probably take the risk of snow because those cool early April weekends are near perfect race temps.  

Yes, yes.  We certainly crushed that 5.9 mile race.  Too bad we didn't just ditch down that alley for that extra 0.3 as was our last consideration.  Still a magnificent personal day though regardless of the mishap.


----------



## LSUlakes

@Waiting2goback I'm very sorry to hear that news. Just know your running friends are here if you need us!


----------



## Waiting2goback

jmasgat said:


> @Waiting2goback  Very sorry to read about your dad, and hope that your trip in April brings memories you will always treasure.
> 
> And sending Pixie dust for your ankles.





FFigawi said:


> @Waiting2goback sorry to hear about your dad





Disney at Heart said:


> @Waiting2goback Prayers for your daddy and for all who love him.
> 
> *TOTALS*
> December
> Miles: 141.24
> Time: 26.18 hours
> Pace:11:07
> 
> 2018
> Miles: 1276.34 (24 miles less than 2017)
> Time: 234.05
> Pace: 11:00
> 
> Figured out that if I do the 2019 challenge in km instead of miles, I can do it!





LdyStormy76 said:


> Yes, making memories - and taking pictures - is a good thing to do.  Sooner rather than later.   Also get him telling stories about his childhood, his parents, etc on video (or if he is camera shy, just video the floor and let the audio record).  My MIL was diagnosed with stomach cancer in early August and it has been a rough few months.





Slogger said:


> @Waiting2goback ....sorry about your Dad.   That's really tough.
> 
> We are here for you.





roxymama said:


> Well at least I have several experiences with races that use Enmotive for setup and none have been off on distance.  I'd worry about snow, but I worry about most things.
> At least we both still have those shiny 5.9 mile PRs
> 
> @Waiting2goback I am so sorry about your dad.  If you ever need trip advise or just someone to talk to just give me a shout.  I took my mom to DL two Aprils ago while she was stage 4.  It was worth it.  Also





LSUlakes said:


> @Waiting2goback I'm very sorry to hear that news. Just know your running friends are here if you need us!



Thanks guys.  I appreciate it.  I have mentioned on this thread in a previous year that I didn't talk to my parents for 19 years.  I came to find out my ex-wife was the reason and it's a long story, but we reconnected about a year and a half ago.  So I am very grateful that happened.  We went camping last summer and he and I got to talk for a few hours on the beach while the kids played in the water.  He told me a few things that I had had questions about for years.   So that time was very important for me to move on with things.  I just feel bad because I allowed my ex to come between me and my family and it prevented my parents and my kids from having many important years together.  That's the hardest part for me.  

On a positive note, I had my doctor's appt yesterday.  I really liked this doctor.  He did his exam, asked me some questions about my left ankle, he checked that one for me too.  He confirmed both tendons are in place where they need to be, which is was worried about on my left side.   Then he said he would avoid surgery at all costs.  He said I have no swelling, no inflammation, and no pain when he touches it. He said as a surgeon he only likes doing surgery when it fixes an obvious problem and while the tendon is torn the surgery won't fix it and he used my left ankle as an example.  He said the repair only wraps the torn tendon with an artificial substance but the tendon is still torn and it will still hurt even after surgery. Meanwhile you have introduced a foreign object into the body that poses other issues.  He told me as long as I can handle running through the pain I can keep running.  

So the plan, at this point, is no running for 6 more weeks.  I need to wear a hard brace for this time to limit the motion of my ankle and then I will go to PT to strengthen everything in the foot.  Between the 6 weeks in a brace and PT I may be resting for a couple of months.  Then he thinks I will be good to start running again.  At this point I can keep using my bike.   

So I may have some running in my life this year after all.  It sounds like I will need some work to keep strong and maintain my running but I'm ok with that.  He didn't tell me I couldn't run thee longer races yet but I may stop with the full except for the occasional WDW full.  

He's a runner and when he asked me what races I ran this year and I told him a full and a 1/2 he said, "wow, that's some serious mileage for someone with torn tendons" so it out things in perspective.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Waiting2goback

Oh, and I am very curious to hear what @Baloo in MI has to say about my doctor’s opinion.  I was thinking about you yesterday wondering how you are pain free when he tells me it is rare the pain would go away.  Everything I have read on line has said the same thing.


----------



## ZellyB

@Waiting2goback I'm so sorry to hear the news about your dad.

I'm glad to hear you got encouraging news from the specialist though.


----------



## LSUlakes

The 2019 Running thread is up and running for anyone who is interested. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## roxymama

I don't want to be accused of enabling, so I will just share my joy with you that my shoes are on sale today for $65 (Brooks Launch on the Brooks site.)  And right when I needed my next pair!


----------



## chuckille

@Waiting2goback, I’m sorry to hear about your dad. Good luck to you during a difficult time.

I’m a tad late to posting my 2018 numbers.

Dec 2018 Stats
Running Miles- 67.1 miles
Total Time- 9 hours 54 min
Avg Pace- 8:44/min

Year End 2018 Miles- 410 miles


----------



## Wendy98

I've been MIA for awhile, so here's my December and end of year:

December

total miles: 205.24
avg. pace:  7:40/mile

2018

total miles:  2603.36
avg. pace:  7:28/mile (*I think*, if I calculated correctly).

My 2018 goal was to run the year (2018).  I passed that in September and then changed to 2500 for the year.  I passed that in December and switched to 2600.  I like round numbers.  This was a mileage PR for me.  I have always been derailed by injury in previous years.  This year still had some injury setbacks, just not quite the severity of other years.  I had a stress fracture in my tibia (or maybe fibula--I can't remember since this has happened before) in March, about 6-7 weeks out from Boston.

2018 was full of lows and highs.  I was excited to start the year off running since I had my sacrum fracture in the previous fall.  I was bummed I was slower, but ready to put in the work.  I ran my first race (since June 2017) in early March.  It was just a 5k, but I did manage 3rd place and finished under 20 minutes.  I really had no idea how I would perform.  I ran a 15k a couple of weeks later and finished 2nd.  That was when I really started to feel the leg pain.  I had been to the ortho the week before and only saw the physician's assistant to get my MRI results.  He NEVER said stress fracture and said to take it a little easier.  I went back after my race and saw my regular ortho because my leg was hurting so much.  He told me it was a stress fracture and I was pissed.  I would have never raced with that diagnosis--at least not a little 15k.

I spent a lot of time cross training and did my long runs on the elliptical.  I squeaked in a couple of slow 10 milers, but that was the extent of my remaining marathon prep.  Forward to Boston and I didn't have huge expectations.  I was a bundle of nerves since it was my first marathon since May 2017 and I had the remnants of the leg injury.  Those took a back seat when the worst weather ever struck.  It was absolutely miserable and I hated running, racing, and life many times throughout that race.  I finished in 3:18.  I came home and had 20 days before my next race, The Flying Pig Marathon.  I wasn't too enthused about it since the Boston experience was so raw.  It was the 20th anniversary of The Pig, so I got caught up in the hoopla and registered earlier in the year.  Race conditions were so much better and I finished 6th overall in 3:05.

Ran a 4 miler in June and finished 9th OA, then went on vacation to Hawaii for almost 2 weeks.  I LOVE running in Hawaii.  I did a 10k in Maui and finished 1st woman.  It was a hard course and no where near a PR, but I was happy.  My son did the 5k and rest of the family cheered.  This was a highlight.

I came home and started training a little harder for Chicago Marathon.  I ran a half marathon in August to test where my fitness level was.  My goal was sub 1:30 and I finished in 1:29:21, 5th woman.  I continued running, doing many runs during my son's cross country practice.  I was struggling with the long runs--just didn't want to do them.  The summer heat was taking its toll on me and I usually don't have a problem with it.  I had to do a couple, including a 20 miler, on the treadmill.  I had to cut my first attempt at 20 on the treadmill short because there was just too much sweat.  The belt got too slippery so I called it done at 17.

In September, I ran a 14k race and finished 7th OA.  My average pace was around 6:26/mile and I was happy to hit that.  That time would have gotten me 2nd the previous year, so tough competition this year!  This month I would hit 318 miles for the month.

I went to Chicago and genuinely love the city and race.  Weather was great despite a little rain now and then.  I was on pace for the first 16 miles and then started to slow down.  I have tendon issues in both feet and my one foot was really hurting.  The last couple of miles weren't pretty and I finished in 3:07.  No regrets though.

Next on my race agenda was NYC.  Ugh.  After a marathon, I look forward to a little bit of unstructured down time.  For the 2nd time this year, I had to think about runs and mileage.  I didn't have the best NYC experience in 2015 due to injury, so I wasn't completely looking forward to it.   Looking back, I didn't do a ton of prep after Chicago.  I think I did a 12 miler the week before but was still having some foot pain.  NYC was perfect--the trip, the weather, the crowd, everything.  I felt stronger than Chicago and went out hard.  It was around 19 miles that I got the foot pain (and other marathon pains) and slowed down.  I get mad at myself that I "gave up" a little and didn't push through the pain more.  I finished in 3:03 and was very happy with that.

I went to WDW in November and ran almost everyday before hitting the parks.  My feet were really bothering me by the end of the trip.  I skipped the annual Thanksgiving Day Run, mostly because we got back late the night before, but partly because I knew I wasn't feeling competitive.

Training has been a struggle since then and I have had to slow down.  Some days I have a noticeable limp.  I rejoined my gym (I canceled over the summer because it was hard to go when my kids are out of school) in an effort to cross train more.  My biggest problem is motivation.  It just isn't there.  That is usually my biggest indicator of injury--when I don't want to run.  I want to workout, just not run.  Right before Christmas Eve, my back started hurting (one of my chronic issues, probably related to the feet) but that is improving.  I was hoping to better my NYC time at WDW Marathon for a better coral placement in Boston.  I think this will mostly be a fun training run.  My goal is to run a respectable race and not hate life. 

When I come back from WDW, I will transition to Boston training.  Boston always excites me, so I am hoping to getting my running mojo back.  I will not sign up for any Pig events until after Boston.  As much as I like the full, it might be time to switch back to the 10k.

I am doing the Berlin Marathon in 2019.  This will be my goal race.


----------



## Wendy98

@Waiting2goback --so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## sourire

@Waiting2goback, I'm sorry to hear about your dad. My dad passed in 2012 after complications from metastatic cancer. It's not a fun club to be a part of, but know that I am thinking of you. 

Have been a little MIA and late in posting, but to catch up on stats:
November miles: 43
December miles: 39

2018 miles: 502 
(Quite a bit less than last year's 739, but considering the months off due to a foot injury sustained while weeding my garden in the spring, I will take it!)

Running in 2018 was good to me: highlights included my 1st marathon and 1st sprint triathlon! There was also a 1st 15k, 2 10k's (one with mom-in-law, one with mom), 1 5k, and 1 half marathon (with a PR)! 

Looking forward to all that 2019 has in store! Happy new year everyone!


----------



## McNs

Running summary:

*December*
202km/126mi (had to run 70km in the last week to meet my December goal!)
3,100m elevation gain!
5:28 min km/8:48 min mi - quite a slow month for me but partly due to the elevation and also _still _recovering from the marathon...

December was an odd month - the first couple of weeks I was still feeling the effects of the marathon the end of October, even easy runs were a struggle. The turning point was a 17km run day after Christmas that finally seemed to blow out all the cobwebs, and I've been feeling much stronger since. 

*2018*
2,322km/1,443mi (goal was 2018km)
28,245m elevation gain (over 17 miles vertical!)
5:13 min km/8:23 min mi

Best ever year of running, smashed my distance goal, ran first marathon in 10 years, stayed mostly injury free apart from a niggly achilles, and really enjoyed my running.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Waiting2goback said:


> Oh, and I am very curious to hear what @Baloo in MI has to say about my doctor’s opinion.  I was thinking about you yesterday wondering how you are pain free when he tells me it is rare the pain would go away.  Everything I have read on line has said the same thing.



First, so happy to hear that the diagnosis is no surgery!  I hope that with some time it does not bother you too much.

As to your question, I am not pain free in the sense that my ankle feels normal/like it did prior to the injury.  But the pain has lessened significantly in severity, frequency and I guess type.  What I mean is after the injury and before I saw the doctor just putting on a shoe felt like being stabbed in the ankle.  Now at just past 4 months out from the surgery I can feel it and it is clear to me everyday that it is still there.  But the pain is very minimal, more achy than stabbing in feeling.  And I have much more range of movement before feeling any pain.  It is still weak and gets tired quicker than I would like.

But it is improving; things I could not do before I can now.  My doc has said I will regain a new normal with time.  It wont be the same but never said there will always be pain.

Anyway, wishing you the best!  So glad surgery is not the option!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Waiting2goback said:


> I just found out last week my dad has stage 4 cancer and has about a year left to live. That's had me a bit stressed. So it's going to be a rough year and the running really would have helped deal with it.
> 
> On a positive note, I asked my parents to come to Disney with us in April to try and make as many memories for the kids as we can. As long as he feels up to it he said they will go. Keeping my fingers crossed.


So sorry to hear about your father.  I have lost close friends to cancer.  



Waiting2goback said:


> I just feel bad because I allowed my ex to come between me and my family and it prevented my parents and my kids from having many important years together. That's the hardest part for me.


I hope this isn't too bold, but don't beat yourself up over past mistakes.  The most important thing is that you're a part of your parents lives again and they're a part of your children's lives.  Enjoy and treasure the time you have left and remember that death is a comma, not a period.


----------



## Waiting2goback

ZellyB said:


> @Waiting2goback I'm so sorry to hear the news about your dad.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you got encouraging news from the specialist though.





chuckille said:


> @Waiting2goback, I’m sorry to hear about your dad. Good luck to you during a difficult time.
> 
> I’m a tad late to posting my 2018 numbers.
> 
> Dec 2018 Stats
> Running Miles- 67.1 miles
> Total Time- 9 hours 54 min
> Avg Pace- 8:44/min
> 
> Year End 2018 Miles- 410 miles





Wendy98 said:


> @Waiting2goback --so sorry to hear your news.





sourire said:


> @Waiting2goback, I'm sorry to hear about your dad. My dad passed in 2012 after complications from metastatic cancer. It's not a fun club to be a part of, but know that I am thinking of you.
> 
> Have been a little MIA and late in posting, but to catch up on stats:
> November miles: 43
> December miles: 39
> 
> 2018 miles: 502
> (Quite a bit less than last year's 739, but considering the months off due to a foot injury sustained while weeding my garden in the spring, I will take it!)
> 
> Running in 2018 was good to me: highlights included my 1st marathon and 1st sprint triathlon! There was also a 1st 15k, 2 10k's (one with mom-in-law, one with mom), 1 5k, and 1 half marathon (with a PR)!
> 
> Looking forward to all that 2019 has in store! Happy new year everyone!





Baloo in MI said:


> First, so happy to hear that the diagnosis is no surgery!  I hope that with some time it does not bother you too much.
> 
> As to your question, I am not pain free in the sense that my ankle feels normal/like it did prior to the injury.  But the pain has lessened significantly in severity, frequency and I guess type.  What I mean is after the injury and before I saw the doctor just putting on a shoe felt like being stabbed in the ankle.  Now at just past 4 months out from the surgery I can feel it and it is clear to me everyday that it is still there.  But the pain is very minimal, more achy than stabbing in feeling.  And I have much more range of movement before feeling any pain.  It is still weak and gets tired quicker than I would like.
> 
> But it is improving; things I could not do before I can now.  My doc has said I will regain a new normal with time.  It wont be the same but never said there will always be pain.
> 
> Anyway, wishing you the best!  So glad surgery is not the option!



Well,  no surgery yet!   But something would have to significantly change for there to be surgery I guess. And it just reaffirmed my need to lose more weight.  If I can lose the 20-30 lbs I have been wanting to lose it would be a lot less wear and tear on the body.  I will also need to change the way I work out.  More cross training, more time on the bike, no back to back running days, etc....

Your pain is stabbing?   Mine is more of a burning, like someone is holding a match to my ankle bone 95% of my day.  They only time I don't feel it is when I am running ironically.  



Sleepless Knight said:


> So sorry to hear about your father.  I have lost close friends to cancer.
> 
> I hope this isn't too bold, but don't beat yourself up over past mistakes.  The most important thing is that you're a part of your parents lives again and they're a part of your children's lives.  Enjoy and treasure the time you have left and remember that death is a comma, not a period.



Thanks to everyone for the week wishes about my dad.  We are going to breakfast tomorrow morning.  Soaking up as much time as I can.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@Waiting2goback 

DW and I send our thoughts to you.


----------



## Waiting2goback

PaDisneyCouple said:


> @Waiting2goback
> 
> DW and I send our thoughts to you.



Thank you.  We had breakfast today.  It was a good time.


----------



## runwillrun02

avondale said:


> Has anyone heard of or tried the High Performance Lifting program by Jason Fitzgerald?  I'm looking for opinions on it.
> 
> The program is supposed to be geared for runners, and I suspect it would be good for tennis as well (which I play a lot of).  I know Fitzgerald is pretty well-respected in the running field.  But, it's a chunk of money for the program and I'd have to invest in some equipment.  Also, Fitzgerald is a very tireless self-promoter, which I find very annoying, so I  am really trying to separate the hard sell from the actual product.
> 
> I already do quite a bit of strength training, but I have to say it's probably not as good as it could be for my main sports goals of running and tennis.  You can find a lot of advice for different handfuls of exercises you "should be doing" for running, but nothing it put together into a whole, periodized program, which is what I find appealing in principle about High Performance Lifting.
> 
> I'm hoping someone here has experience with it!



*avondale,*

Did you ever try this program or get any responses or reviews?  I am considering the program myself and I would like to know if it has worked well.

Thanks.


----------



## avondale

runwillrun02 said:


> *avondale,*
> 
> Did you ever try this program or get any responses or reviews?  I am considering the program myself and I would like to know if it has worked well.
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks for pinging me or I would never have checked this.  I kind of forget the process for getting the program, but you basically had to put in your email address and Fitzgerald would send you more information - basically a much bigger teaser - and then there was an ultimatum: you had to pay for the program by a certain date, like 3 weeks out, in order to get whatever deal he was offering.

So I have life going on and did not make following up on this my full-time job.  I wanted to research how much it might cost to get a squat rack and some other major equipment.  I was seriously considering this, but I ran out of time on the offer before I could decide.  

I emailed him and said that I thought it was frustrating that there was this deadline coming up on the offer because I was considering it and wanted more time.  I suggested that he seemed like he was using a high-pressure sales tactic and he might get more customers if he didn't pressure them with a deadline.

He emailed me back and said something like, "Thanks for giving me advice that goes against everything I've learned [regarding the sales tactic]" and was really snarky.  That was it for me - I stopped considering it at all and frankly, I"ll probably never buy anything from him again if I can help it.

Sorry that I can't tell you about the program.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

runwillrun02 said:


> *avondale,*
> 
> Did you ever try this program or get any responses or reviews?  I am considering the program myself and I would like to know if it has worked well.
> 
> Thanks.



I'd have to agree with avondale's assessment of Fitzgerald's approach. I also don't respond well to pressure sales.

However, if you're looking for some guidance on strength training, I have been following Jay Dicharray's 'Running Rewired' for a couple months and I would definitely recommend it. I'm also using his Mobo Board. I think both have played a roll in getting me back from some gnarly plantar fasciitis, and badly beat up feet. I'm still building back into it, but it's going well.

The main thing is just finding a running specific strength training plan, of which there are many choices, thankfully. For tennis, however, I might add a little plyometric work, and something that gets you moving laterally.

Good luck!


----------



## runwillrun02

Thank you for responding.  This is good information to know.  Did you ever try get around to incorporating any other type of strength training program?


----------

